# Naruto Revolution: Shinden Main RP Thread



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

_Credit goes to the smexy Laix_

It has been fourteen years sense the final battle with the Akatsuki, sense the generation of the Jubbi's son fought back...and won. Sense then, they have inherited the possitions of their elders, had children, and moved on. Now, they have stepped out of the spotlight. Now, it is time for the next generation to take over.

In the 600 years sense The 6th Hokage and his generation defeated the Akatsuki of their time, peace reined, and ninja society went into a decline. Now, however, ninja are seen as a necessary part of life again, and are, for the most part, accepted.

But, all is not right with the world. THere have been...stirings. Of forces gathering at the edge of Ninja teritory. Forces ready yo sacrifice their lives to take down the ninja regimine- to destroy all humans, some have said. It is porbably just some mercenary gangs trying to stir up fear, however; you shouldn't concern yourself.

What role will you play in the story? Who will you be? The choice, my dear friends...is yours.

Note: The first post goes to Chaos, as he has to do something plot related.​


----------



## Chaos (Mar 24, 2011)

A new era
A new darkness​
_It is twelve years after the defeat of the new Akatsuki and the banishment of the Juubi. Twelve years of peace, twelve years of prosperity, twelve years of deceptive rest. But a new darkness is about to rise. The signs are clear for those who pay attention, but in this new world, people have been lulled into an easy life and have closed their eyes to the rest of the world. They don't notice the nights have grown darker, don't notice that this darkness is more than just the absence of the sun. They don't notice that the sun is blood red at every rise. They think the fires raging in some parts of the world are natural, even though the burned carcasses of trees they leave look more like corpses and demons than actual trees. The nightmares suffered by many children of the new generation, nightmares of fire and faces of the death are blamed on the media or the children's simple minds. People, especially the remaining shinobi feel the pressure of grim events about to happen, but write it off as simple superstition.

How they would wish they had paid attention. How they would wish they had seen this all coming and taken steps to avoid it. But wishing afterwards doesn't stop the Devil's smile. Wishing afterwards just opens his maw to release his laughter over the world, deafening and killing all in it's path._

*- Somewhere in the earth country. 2 AM -​*
A man lies on the ground. His eyes dart left and right, but he sees nothing. Just the shadows, just the darkness and of course the red of his own lifeblood, the red that has soaked the remains of his tattered outfit.

Drip. Drip. Drip. The slow and periodical sound of a dying man.

Where was he? What was he doing here? Why was he mortally wounded? The once powerful mercenary leader was filled with questions, but one pervaded his every thought. What had put this fear in his head? Was he going insane? He knew he was. But he didn't know why. He didn't know how. He didn't know anything more.

A door creaked in the darkness and a tiny ray of light crawled over the floor towards the lying man. The man, once the leader of a thousand powerful fighters, once one of the most ruthless killers in the world who would kill anyone and destroy anything for the right price, yelped and tried to crawl away for the thin beam. Light meant that man was coming. Light meant pain.

_He_ appeared in the doorway. The lying man strained his every muscle to get away, to scurry into the shadows, but to no avail. His tendons had been ripped, his muscles cut, and however much he spurred the burning pain on, nothing moved. The man's face locked into a soundless scream, because even the pleasure of sound had been taken from him. A thin line across his throat showed the expert cut with which his vocal chords had been separated.

The dark form in the doorway stepped closer. The hood over his head made it impossible to see his face, but the soft breathing was quite clear. This man was excited. The door closed again and the two were left in total darkness. The mercenary leader gasped for breath now, almost going into hyperventilation. It was the only thing he could still do. His eyes darted back and forth even faster than they already did, but there was nothing to be seem. The soft breathing of his torturer seemed to come from every side, pour from the darkness itself.

A thin blade of pure cold bit into the man's flesh. Even though he had felt it so many times in the last few weeks, the pain was still excruciating. Never to mind that the particular place the man was stabbing this time wasn't the least painful. The mercenary leader, the man who had once held the head of a Kage high in the air, wanted to curl up like a little baby, but even that defense had been taken from him. The blade seemed to slow down a little bit, teasing the inside of his body, then plunged down. The mercenary's mouth opened wide in a last frantic silent scream when the blade was retracted.

He could feel that man hovering just inches above his face. He could feel the cold breath streaming into his face and tainting his very essence. Only the breath of this being was enough to almost destroy his last remaining sanity. Somehow, the man knew that his torturer was smiling now, even though he couldn't see anything. Somehow he knew that this was one of the few things the torturer enjoyed. And then, that horrible voice again. Barely more than a whisper, yet so perfectly evil. 

"Have you thought about my proposal yet, Sanda?"

Sanda of the Red Scythe wanted to tell the man he agreed, wanted to tell him he would fight for this new cause with all his might. There was only one problem. He couldn't say a word. He could feel that diabolical smile again as the torturer made his own conclusion, like always. The cold blade sliced back in, and Sanda's soundless scream returned.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka was manuevering her way through a series of twisting and bending hallways, which turned at impossible angles, defying gravity. Finally, the dimmly lit passage ended, going straight up. At the very top, some two-hundred feet above her head, a door was set into the cieling- or wall, or...whatever.

As she pondered how to get up there, she felt the ground seperate from her feet, and she was flying at the door. Or rather, she was falling, gaining massive amounts of speed, and struck the wooden door, shattering it into a thousand pieces. The door led into a liquid filled area, which refreshed her. It seemed to be set into the bottom of a lake, and she swam down- up- forward- whatever, in the direction she had fallen, and eventually, in a spray of blinding white foam, broke the surface, and found herself tossing her blankets off her body with exuberance. She leapt up from her bed and danced around her small room with delight, before tripping over a stray stack of books and went sprwaling. But even this could not dampen her mood. She knew what time of the month it was, and things couldn't be more perfect! Today she and her sister would be graduating from the academy and getting their own teams, and she couldn't wait, because things had lined up so amazingly she couldn't help but be excited.

She threw her door open and crashed down the hall, unaware of the fact that the sun was just now rising. She pulled her sister's door open, and launched herself onto Thalia's bed, pressing her nose against her twin's. *"Thal! Thal! You know what day it is!? Do ya!? DO YA!?" *she cried like an excited child- which she pretty much was at heart. *"Dad's coming today! And he, and mom, and Aunty Tai'll get to see us, and Kei, and Kyo, and that cute boy Iyashii, who I always though you might like, if you got to know him, but he's not really your type, I don't think, unlike that mean Koji who while everyone seems to like, but who I think might be a bit more unkind than people think!..." *Luka continued to ramble on, not even aware if her sister was awake or not, before realizing this, and smiling embaressedly. *"A-anyway, They'll get to see us graduate, and then we'll go out to celebrate, like a family, as much as we like on all three days dad is here! And oh, it'll be fantastic!" *She continued to stare at her sister's face, not moving away, wearing a goofy grin.

*[Len Warholic]*

Len sat At the crowded kitchen table in his family's home, sullenly poking at his breakfeast. He should be eating, but he couldn't. Today, he would be getting assigned a genin squad. In fact, all of his siblings were, because of a long series of sicknesses, injuries, and overall coincidences, too complicated to be worth going into detail about. Sufficive to say, they were all graduating today, despite Len being the only one who was graduating on time. This was supposed to be his special day, when his mom fussed over him, and his dad said he was proud to call Len his son- but no, instead, they were doing that with all three of them.

Still, that wasn't the real (or, at least, main) reason that Len was annoyed. He didn't mind sharing the day with his brother and sister, no matter how much he might act like he thought he was better than them. No, the real reason he was angry was that his father wouldn't be there today to see the three of them graduate, because today was the day of the month he was leaving. He did this every month, and maybe he should be used to it by now, but it just wasn't fair! He wanted his father's aproval, but on the day where he deserved it, his father was leaving.

*"Len?" *Kinzey said, raising his voice across the table. Len looked up, just now realizing he had been speaking to him. *"Something wrong? I'm sure you're nervous- today is a big day for you. I wish I could be there, but..."*

Len stood, his fists clenched at his sides, finishing his father's sentence. *"But I'm just not important enough to you?" *he challenged. *"Well don't worry, Dad; if it makes you feel any better, I learned that a looooong time ago"*. With that, Len stormed out of the house, slamming the door shut.

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii sat on the floor of his room, going through his pouches, making sure everything was in order: canteen, kunai, senbon, soldier pills, shuriken; canteen, kunai, senbon, soldier pills, shuriken; canteen, kunai, senbon, soldier pills, shuriken...

Everything was there, it seemed. He stood, satisfied. Alphebetized from his left hip to his right in precise order, he always knew exactly where what he needed was. He would be prepared, no matter what he had to do today. He would _not _llet everyone down, especially not his parents. They had so much faith in him and he didn't think he would be able to see dissapointment on their faces. And even if they never showed it, and complimented him ceaslessly and boasted about him, he could feel that he was not really fufilling their hopes, and he just _had _to, dangit!

He attached all his pouches and strode out the door. The sun was only just rising on Fuzen, and he didn't need to be there for two more hourse, but he wanted to get to the academy as quickly as possible, maybe get some last minute training in, or help out with setting things up, or do _something _productive.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2011)

*Uchiha Date ~ The Beginning*

"Ugh... huh?"

The green haired youth slowly opened his deep blue eyes.  Immediately he knew something was wrong... something was totally off.

_This isn't my room...  Why is the wind blowing?  Huh?_

He looked down.  He could see his feet and a trree branch with what looked like rope tied to it.  He blinked once.  Twice.  Three times.
_
Am I upside down?_

"Finally awake, are you?"

He looked forward.  He could see three girls standing in front of him.  They did not look happy.  He squinted, trying to remember.  It came back to him.  

"Oh."

"Yeah, oh.  Listen, Date-teme, if you peep on us again we'll cut off your penis!  Do you understand?"  Date gulped and nodded slowly.  "Hai, Miyabi-san."  "Don't give me those honorifics, you pervy bastard!  Next time we won't be so nice!  What do you think girls, maybe we should kick his ass a little?"

"What using knockout gas on me wasn't enough?!"

They began walking toward him.  He smirked.  "Sorry girls, but I'm a ninja.  And you can't hold me down!"

There was a puff of smoke and a log was tied up in the rope where Date had once been.  They spun around.  "Get back here, Uchiha pervert!"  Date merely smirked and ran.  "I'll be seeing you guys later!  By the way, you're pink panties are totally kawaii, Mika-chan!  And Sora-chan, it looks like you might grow up to be a boin-chan, huh?"  "GET BACK HERE!"

Date was shaking with laughter as he escaped the girls.  He decided to visit a friend.  He leaped from a few buildings before spotting his friend since the academy.  He landed next to him.

"Hey, Len."  He seemed angry.  "Somethin' wrong?"


*Yomura Setsuka*

Setsuka rose from her bed and her already nicely-sized breasts gave a healthy jiggle.  She moved her pink hair from her eyes and her mother came into her room.  

"Setsuka-chan, go get ready.  You're getting assigned to a team today."

The young girl nodded.

"Right, mom.  Will do."

Her mother smiled and Setsuka stood up.  She shed her pajamas (which consisted of panties and a yellow and green striped tank top) and got in the shower.  She quickly showered and pulled on a pair of green panties and a yellow bra, before pulling on short shorts that were easy to move in and her big brother's hooded coat, which extended past her shorts down to just above her knees.  She pulled on her shinobi sandals and ties her headband around her waist, making the bottom of the sweater into a kind of skirt.  She was ready.

She walked into the living room and gave her mother a hug and her father a kiss on the cheek.  "Okay, I'm heading out.  Wish me luck!"

She sprinted out of the house and toward the academy, loving the feel of the crisp early morning air flow through her damp hair.


*Dante Sparda*

_Rii~iing!  Rii~iing!  Rii~iing!_

A nearby door was kicked open and a tall teenage boy with a towel over his head walked out.  It was obviously the bathroom, and steam from the shower followed him.  He was dressed only in underwear, pants, and boots.  He walked over to his desk where the phone was ringing.  His chair was laid on the floor.  He kicked and it flipped upward, standing upright.  He fell into the chair and slammed his foot down on the desk, making the phone fly through the air and land in his hand.  He tossed the towel away and his lanky silver hair dangled slightly in front of his shocking blue eyes.  His smooth, deep voice rang out from his esophagus as he answered the call.

"Sorry.  Not open for business just yet."

He tossed the phone back on the receiver and reached for a slice of barbecued beef he had made last night.  Leftovers were a great breakfast.

"I haven't even picked a name for this joint, and I'm already gettin' calls."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kazuma*

"No..." a whisper was barely heard, despite the voice echoed through a dark place, despite being weak it sounded as if the owner of that whisper was desperate."Get away..."the same voice said. The sound of a flame being used was heard a swell as the dark place was poorly illuminated by the light of a torch, allowing to see the hall filled with pipes transporting probably water or gas through them. The place was disgusting, apparently no one ever cleaned the walls or the floor of that hall. 

 was walking through this hall, the torch on her hand illuminating her face, some gentle eyes and two kind of horns which resemble cat ears on her head, her hair short and beautiful."Don´t dare to come near...." the same voice was heard once again though the tone of it was a bit clearer, it was the voice of a kid."What´s happening? would it be him again?"she muttered to herself and kept going on.

The "room" 222, a little metal plate had it written as it was attached to an old rusty door which could be seen thanks to the bulb emitting blue light, by it´s look the door despite being old was keeping something important inside since it needed a lot of keys to be able to enter. Inside the room which was more like a cellar, a red light illuminating the place together with an old bed. On the bed a little figure, probably the boy that was whispering those things. He was rolling on the bed, his hair half dark and half white, on his left palm the number 666. The strange kid was only wearing his underpants and a shirt without sleeves. With each movement he was making some expressions with his face, fear and pain were the only thing that could be seen in them. He was having a nightmare.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len sighed, seeing Date. *"Well, if it isn't the infamous Uchiha; have any new escepades into the vaginas of underage girls, that you'd like to share? Have you found the fabled golden labia yet?" *He grinned abit, despite his anger; it was always entertaining poking fun at Date. *"Just because they're the same age as you, doesn't mean you aren't a p*d*p****"*.

When Date asked him what was wrong, however, he began walking again at a brisk pace, not looking to see if his friend was keeping up. *"Oh, just the usual; my dad doesn't care about my family enough to skip his little monthly vacation, and my mom acts like it's nothing big, even though I'm sure it bothers her, and neither will explain to me what it is. I mean, I'm about to become a genin, for god's sake! Don't I deserve to know!?"*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2011)

*Uchiha Date*

Date smirked and gave a small chuckle.  "Well I don't know about golden, but Sora-chan sure has a nice tan..."  He looked up as Len told him about his father's trip.  He had only heard about it once before, when Len was angry last month.  "You have a point, Len.  You are a genin and in the eyes of the Village that makes you a legal adult.  But I'm sure if he could tell you he would.  You just gotta trust him for a little longer.  And if you can't do that, you could always follow him to see where he's going."

Date mentally punched himself in the face.  "Not that you should do that or anything.  Anyway, cheer up, man.  We're getting teams today.  Soon we'll be going on missions and being made chuunin and stuff.  I'm so excited I hardly slept last night.  Well...  I couldn't sleep until a few neighborhood girls kindly used knock out gas on me."  He put his arm around Len's shoulders and gave him a serious look.  "But you gotta promise me one thing.  If in the future we have to fight each other for real.  I don't want you to hold back, got it?  The ninja world is a dangerous one, and no one else is gonna pull their punches."

He was serious about this.  His father had taught him that when it comes to fighting it isn't a fun test of one's abilities.  It's a life or death situation, and if you let yourself relax for even the slightest moment you could die.  He didn't want to see that happen.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

* The Twins Born from Insanity:
Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

_“Kyaahh~”_ a girlish chorus broke out as a gang of girls crowed behind a public bath, there they screamed and rejoiced as the only opening, a window, gave them a sight they never thought they would be able to see in their lives. There stood a teenager, his white hair wet and dripping covering his eye and droplets of water kissed his chest. One girl fainted as she saw where that droplet was going, oh how she wished that she was that water. Cascading everywhere on that Adonis!

That Adonis was Kyo Aosuki

He smirked as he knew from the beginning since the first girl that had looked in the window that he had an audience. An audience that he had to please~

Kyo flipped back his hair, showing off his dominate seducing red eyes, the girls screamed in union as they fainted.  He smirked, how wonderful his toys were~

*“She is sooo cute!!!”* a guy yelled

Kyo eyes widen…

“Excuse me…Um where is the men bath?" a polite voice asked, it was fragile yet very at the same time strong

It couldn’t be?!

Kyo then her ring of male voice trying to help that one voice. His eyes widen as he ran out of the shower and put on his towel. His hair still wet he rushed out side to see a girl surrounded by males! Sick, Filthy, Unfaithful and fucking disgusting men! The girl smiled over to him cutely, but it then turned over to Kyo when she caught his glance.

“Big brother there you are!” she smiled not knowing the rage that had clicked inside of him

Her white hair and sparkling blue eyes stood out beautifully and it made her really cute when she was in the sun. It seemed that even the world couldn’t bring her down, that no matter what that she would always be wearing that innocent smile.

Kei Aosuki

That was her name; she rushed over to her big brother and wrapped her arms around his neck as she hugged him tightly. He smiled and hugged her, but the crowd of men was sweating horribly as if death itself was greeting them.

“What got you happy?” he asked

“I am a Genin of course, I mean I am a ninja we are both are Kyo!” she smiled, “Isn’t that a good reason to be happy.”


Kyo snorted, “I mean come on, and who are we? It’s only natural that we become Genin.”


Kei pouted but he brother didn’t pay her a mind but towards the men, they had his full attention. Kei notice this and began to sweat as she saw something snapped in her older brother!

“No…No…NO KYO NO!!!!” she screamed

“GET NEAR MY SISTERS AGAIN YOU CUNTS AND YOUR FUCKING DEAD!!!” he yelled running after them, all of them screamed and disbanded leaving Kei and Kyo alone

“….I hate you…” Kei said to him

Kyo looked over to his little sister, “Love ya~”


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii stood out back at the ninja accademy, throwing Senbon at an abnormally small target. The way he saw it, was if he practiced with these, he'd be more acurate with bigger weapons. He emptied all twenty of his steel Senbon into the target, and went to inspect the 5 inch wide bullseye. Twelve in the center, 3 in the first ring, two in the third, two in the fourth, and one in the...in the dirt, at his feet.

Iya fell to his knees at the sight, pulling at his hair. He missed? MISSED!? Why today, of all days? Today was supposed to be the day he proved that he was good enough, but how was he supposed to do that when he was MISSING!?

He quickly gathered up all his senbon and returned to the line. He would practice, all morning if he had to, until he got all twenty in the center! *"Again!" *he cried, throwing. He inspected, sighed, gathered, and returned. *"Again!" *Throw, inspect, sigh, gather, return. *"Again!" *Throw, inspect, sigh, gather, return.

*"Again!"

"Again!"

"AGAIN!!"

"God damn it, again!"

"FUCKING, AGAIN!!"*

He was so immeresed in his training (or in his eyes, his failiure), that he wouldn't notice if anyone came up behind him ((hint hint)).

*[Len Warholic]*

Len sighed at Date's pervertedness. "You know, one of these days you're going to get thrown in jail, and I'm going to laugh at you...moron"

When he realized that Date was being serious for once, however, he blinked, and promptly, in an attempt to deflate him, rolled his eyes, saying *"You can not pull your punches, but I'll still do it; if I didn't you'd be running home crying on a daily basis!" *he snorted and tossed his arm off his shoulder. *"And it's not like I'd actual fight you;" *he said sarcastically. *"I prefer a challenge"*.


----------



## Laix (Mar 24, 2011)

*{Tifa Warholic}*

Tifa sat at the crowded breakfast table with her family, slurping her soup as she didn't pay much attention to the conversation. It felt like any other normal day at the breakfast table even though it quite wasn't. It was the day they would find out what teams they would be in to start the next - and most important - part of their shinobi career. She glanced over towards her family members as she slowly ate, but was alerted when Len stormed out of the house after shouting at her father (something she didn't quite catch). To make matters worse, her mother stood up, slamming her hands on the table.
"For god's sake Kinzey! You are making things worse each and every day!" she yelled, clawing at the cloth on the table. She raised her eyebrow slightly before clearing her throat.
"Come on mom - you know dad has to go out on business at this time. Why is it such a big deal? It makes us more money in the end, right dad?" she smiled before picking up her empty bowl and putting it in the sink, preceeding to clean it. 

*{Vaan Warholic}*

Vaan sighed as it seemed to be another argument at the family breakfast table. "I guess I'll be the only one who cares about the kid!" he shouted at his family before dropping his food, and walking after Len. He walked outside to see the boy already being spoke to by a certain green-haired fellow, causing him to smirk slightly. Vaan placed his hand on his little brother's shoulder before giving a sly glare towards Date. "Can't take me out so easily so you look to pick on my brother?" he quipped, pulling his brother back slightly.

*{Lyra Murasaki}*

Lyra strolled through the streets of Fuzengakure with a bright smile as she admired the surroundings. Even though she wasn't born here, she had lived here all her life and could call everyone here family. The local academy was small due to Fuzengakure's young age, but had powerful and inspirational teachers. "La la laah! So excited!~" she chimed gleefully as she began to dance through the streets, carelessly bumping into civillians. It wasn't long before she wandered into the large field known as the training fields, to see Iyashii - otherwise known to Lyra as "the dude with the super-cool hair". She walked up behind him, her hands shoved behind her back with a cheery smile. "Iyashii! Training I see! Mind if I join?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kazuma*

*Nightmare*

_It was dark, a deep darkness that he wanted to leave behind. The boy opened his eyes only to be dazzled by the bulb in front or to be more exact above him. He tried to move his hands to protect his eyes from the light but he couldn´t, the kid looked at both of his sides just to see his arms being trapped against a big iron table with some chains. as he tried to move his feet he realized that he could not move from that spot."What the..."he said though a voice interrupted his question"What the hell are you doing here? isn´t it obvious Kazuma-chan? you are here to keep the experiments going on! hahaha"the voice of a man was heard, Kazuma looked to his right side just to see a man, in a a lab coat. His green eyes looking at Kazuma while in his mouth he had a big smile, the boy could tell it was an evil one. 

"It´s good that you have already woken up...other way this could not be funny, shishishishi"the man said and then laughed at a surprised or to be exact a terrorized Kazuma, he was right there in the same iron table he was on many years ago"You bastard, don´t dare to come near me!"the child shouted as he tried to free his hands and feet from the chains though he was not able of such thing."C´mmon are you scared of the uncle Kotetsu?"the man asked with a false tone of disappointment while taking a syringe and going towards the boy"Stop! don´t come any closer!"he yelled but the man did not even listened a little "G-get a-away...!, don´t come near of me..W..."
_
*Nightmare end*

"WAAAAIIIT!!!!" the boy shouted out loud as he woke up, he was sweating a lot, his sharp teeth gritted as some tears were fighting to get out of his eyes which were filled with anger. The sound of the many locks of the door of his room being opened one by one just made him be more alert and nervous, with a jump he got off his bed and went over the corner of the room where he got on all fours ready to attack"Grrr..."the boy growled"Kazuma, is it you?" the voice of the same woman of before was heard as she entered the room just to see the boy in the corner and completely out of himself.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

“Are you mad at me?” Kyo asked for the fifth time

Kei sighed, how could she be mad at him this was natural, his rage against other guys. Even their dad he got into a fight with, she did a face palm as she realized this might never changed and she would probably destined to live all alone for the rest of her life because of her brother’s sister complex.

“Of course I am mad…” Kei said, “I mean you do that every time a guy comes around.”


Kyo rolled his eyes, “Of course it my job, you are too nice and weak, if I am not there to protect you so idiot is going to go after you.”


Kei pouted even more as she turned to her brother, “I can take care of myself!” she yelled as she stormed off

Kyo followed right behind her, even when she got this way, she would turn back around and blush. Say she was sorry and then smile; it was there relationship as brother and sister, no matter what he was there to protect her. Even if he wasn’t older by years, he was older by minutes and that’s what counted.

Kei and Kyo Aosuki, was the children born into the Asouki and Fennikusu clan, child of Taiyou Aosuki.

Kage…

And Takashi Aosuki….Demon God

Well that was what that their mother told them. That they were devils brought to this world to change everything, they smiled at the stories that their mother told them, and their dad. Well he was something else, he was always there when they needed him and often gave advice but sometimes he would look at them in a weird way. 

Like he was waiting for something to happen and so did their mother….

Kei sighed as she sat on a brick wall that when around a tree, Kyo went over to the vending machine and got them some drinks, and once he sat down he passed her one as they sat together underneath.

“Hmm you think Aunty Tenshi is home?” Kei wondered out loud

Kyo shrugged his shoulders, “She is an elite jounin…” Kyo explained, “So who knows if she busy or not.”


Kei sighed, “Do you think Luka or Thalia is home?” she ended up asking

“Those flatchested airheads? Who knows?” Kyo said, “I got you, I don’t need another annoyance right about now.”


Kei slammed her fist in his jaw knocking him over

“You know you would have gotten worst if Thalia heard that.” Kei explained

Kyo looked at the sky, well that was the only thing he could look at right about now. He sighed

“I know…” he said


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 24, 2011)

*Akina*

Akina was sitting on a table in the medical room as her mom examined her eyes as Spike sits next to her. "I hope your brother is going to take care of you." "He will and that is a promise, I am really to go with Hakro." Spike was calm as this was nothing to him, it was only a examination before the left for Fuzen. "Okay, we are all done." "So after me and my brother gradate from the academy we leave to meet up with our teams in Fuzen. It is so exciting." "We both have to get going to other things this morning." Akina and Spike jump of the table holding her staff as they left the hospital room in the mansion as she walks down to the grand kitchen to grab something to eat. Spike rubs off to find Hakro.

She change clothes clothes into her ninja clothes she wanted to wear to travel in at the moment as she felt the brail markings on the hanger to tell what type of clothing and everything about the outfit. She ties the sheath of the reverse blade sword to her waist and walks out the door as she alread hug her mom and did not know where her dad was at the moment. She could tell they were already proud of her. "Hey Akina, good luck on your way of being a great ninja" Cho shouted as she walked by his shop." "Thankyou uncle Cho." She kept walking towards the academy waiting to hear anything from Hakro or his comments about the morning.

*Hakro*

Hakro was sleeping in bed he had a feeling his dad wanted to talked bout him and his sister. Spike gently bite him to get out of bed and get his butt to the academy before being late to received his headband at the moment. He got up strips got in the shower took a fast one and change into his normal clothes dark sweatshirt and white pants with one glove. He grab all of his ninjas tools and gear and runs all the way to the academy, "Today is a drag, we should just skip the cermony and leve for Hell's sake." He bumps into his sister, "Watch where you going." "Morning Hakro, let's hurry I can't wait for this."

_"I can't wait till I puke my guts up this morning"_ Hakro thought as he pets Spike as they walk to the academy not saying much at all. A hour later after they got their headbands they walk to Suna's gates to leave for Fuzen. "If you can't keep up it is not my fault that you got lost on the way, brat." Hakro and Spike runs up ahead. Akina hearing his foot stepts he wants to test her in her skill before they arrived in Fuzen, she keeps close behind him. "So where are we staying anyway in Fuzen?" "I could less about the money our parents gave us, we live in the wild or a very small cabin, or whaever I don't care at the moment." "we focus on that when we get there and with the information that our mom gave us. We are supposed to meet up with our new friends and team mates." "I hate everyone in this danm world." Akina just smiled as they continued o there way to the gates of Fuzen.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa Warholic}*
> 
> Tifa sat at the crowded breakfast table with her family, slurping her soup as she didn't pay much attention to the conversation. It felt like any other normal day at the breakfast table even though it quite wasn't. It was the day they would find out what teams they would be in to start the next - and most important - part of their shinobi career. She glanced over towards her family members as she slowly ate, but was alerted when Len stormed out of the house after shouting at her father (something she didn't quite catch). To make matters worse, her mother stood up, slamming her hands on the table.
> "For god's sake Kinzey! You are making things worse each and every day!" she yelled, clawing at the cloth on the table. She raised her eyebrow slightly before clearing her throat.
> ...



*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey sighed and looked at his wife. *"I'm sorry, I wish I could be here. You know I would be here if I could!"*

At his daugher's words, however, he flinched. *"I, well...It's important, I can say that. And while I'm gone, I'm always thinking of you kids"*. He smiled at her.

*[Len Warholic]*

Len sighed as he felt his brother pull him back. *"Moron, this is Date; my friend? He's been over the house on more than one occasion? God your stupid..." *He stepped forward and took Date by the arm. *"Look, I don't want to talk, okay? Just leave me alone"*. He began walking pulling Date with him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2011)

Date looked back at Vaan.  "Ha!  Please.  As if someone like you could ever hope to beat me.  I'm what you might call, a prodigy."  He smirked and turned back to Len.  "And as for you.  You know, you're right.  Fighting me wouldn't a challenge.  You'd be sent home crying before you even knew what was happening.  But enough of the proverbial dick measuring."  He quickly performed seals and summoned Reshiram, his dragon summon, to send a note to Sunagakure to his parents.  He rose an eyebrow when Len pulled his arm, his pace quickening.  Date had to jog to keep up at first, but he met Len's pace.  He looked at Len with an eyebrow raised. 

"Len, are you mad at Vaan or something?  Listen, I can take a few insults, it doesn't bother me.  You alright, man?"  He hadn't seen Kinzey this pissed off before.  He figured it was the timing.  His father had to leave on the day he was being assigned a team.  That couldn't feel good.  Even his own father would be coming here from Sunagakure to see him assigned to a team.

He looked back and waved to Tifa with a smile and gave Vaan an evil smirk.


*Setsuka Yomura*


"Vaan-kun!  Tifa-chan!"

The pink haired kunoichi landed next to them from a rooftop, her breasts bouncing slightly.  She bowed to Vaan and pulled Tifa into a bone-crushing hug, burying the girls face in her boobs.  "Tifa-nee, are you excited for today?  We're gonna get teammates and stuff!  I'm, like, totally stoked!"


----------



## Laix (Mar 24, 2011)

*{Vaan Warholic / Tifa Warholic}*

He couldn't believe what he was hearing. Prodigy? Please. "Ha, if that's the fairytale you've been living in. Len could take 'ya any day!" he smirked, clenching his fist in eagerness for battle. Date summoned a dragon, which took a note from Date before soaring off into the sky. Suggesting they head to the academy, he chuckled before following after him.

Tifa waved goodbye to her parents as she left her house, to see her brothers and Date heading off towards the academy. "H-Hey! Wait for me!" she cried, dashing after them before catching up. As she leapt from roof to roof, her large breasts jiggled with her movements, causing her to blush slightly. "So- ... what teams you guys reckon we'll be in? I'm hoping for a team with any of you guys! It'll be awesome~!"
"Idiot. They'll do it based on our abilities," Vaan muttered, casually jumping between the roofs.
"I'm not an idiot! Talk to your sister like that again and I'll show you why mom and dad don't shout at me often!"
"Heh, why's that!?"
"W-Well ... uh ..." Tifa was stopped in her tracks by Setsuka, a girl with large breasts just like her. Oh the fun. She pulled her into a tight hug, with Tifa barely able to even breathe.

"Uwah! Hehe, I'm glad too, Setsuka!" she beamed, giggling a little at the antics that just went on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kazuma*

The woman looked at the boy, she has been taking care of him for 5 years so she already knew what was happening, there was only one thing that could put Kazuma in such a nervous state, a nightmare. He was paranoid in that moment and in that state he was dangerous...a complete beast."Kazuma, relax a little my boy"she said starting to walk slowly and step by step towards the guy trying not to put him even more nervous"It´s okay, it wasn´t real...that was a nightmare, no one is here to hurt you"she said with a kind tone of voice trying to calm the boy. She looked straight at his eyes, usually that would be a big mistake in that situation but since it was she, there was no problem. She kept walking until she was next to the boy then extending her hand, as if trying to gain the trust of a wild beast, the kid began to sniff her hand and then moved towards her. The pink-haired girl hugged the boy and he did the same"It´s okay now, nothing was real"she said.

Minutes later Kazuma was already calm and told her what was his dream about, the sadness in his voice as the words were coming out from his mouth."So that was it...tell me Kazuma how was that Kotetsu guy? wa she really that bad?"she asked though kazuma didn´t really understand what she was referring at with the word "bad""I don´t know but the times that i think of him, my stomach and my body start to feel hot and an enormous need of killing him comes to me"he explained, the girl just nodded and then stood up "looks like you are okay now... try to sleep some more, I´m sure that you won´t have any nightmare again"she said and then walked towards the door"Thank you Kaede-sis"she heard from behind and then left the room with a smile"He doesn´t deserve all of this, i need a plan to take him out of here"she muttered to herself a little sad.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len took on a dark, depressed tone at Date's question. *"I'm mad at my bro, and I'm mad at everyone, because everyone's mad at me. Life is only suffering and pain, yada yada yada"*. Len rolled his eyes, and then answered seriously. *"I'm guessing I'm just mad at my dad and transfering it onto my brother. 'Course, I'm not a psycologist, but whatever"*.

*"Let's just get to the acaddemy, yes? I don't want to get touchy feely- especially not with you, as you're liable to literally get touchy and feely, and then I'll have to put a restraining order on you"*.

Len scowled as he found his siblings following after him. *"It's because she's not a dumbass, Vaan. Well, okay, she is, but the good kind. Unfortunately, it's the good kind that's more likely to get raped. And do you two have to follow me everywhere I go? Are you even embarassed, like, at all, that you're graduating at the same time as me?"*


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

?I am mad?? Kei began as she kicked her legs as she looked up in the sky, Kyo look over to his sister and saw her frown and for some reason he did to. But he just didn?t move, she looked over to him and he looked back to her. They smiled at each other as if sharing a moment that they could only understand.

?I mean, it was random, we can?t always stay together?You need to get over that big brother complex you have.? Kyo laughed

Kei blushed and shook her head as she tried to explain herself but Kyo just laughed even harder as he got up and placed his hand on her head and messed up her hair. He placed his lips on her forehead as he removed her bangs and she blushed.

?We are by blood connected so even if we are on the same team, I?ll still be with you every step of the way.? Kyo said

Kei blushed, ?So cute~? she cooed

Kyo pulled away and frowned, ?What did I say about that!? Don?t call me cute!?


Kei laughed as she grabbed her big brothers arm and squeezed it tightly, he blushed, because truthfully Kei was the only girl who was able to see this part of him. Even if he was ?abusive? to Kei, he loved her with all his heart and nothing would change about that.

?So tell me?Who?s on your team?? Kyo asked trying to change the conversation

Kei smiled, ?Some guy named Iyashii.?


?Pussy??

?What!? Don?t say something so mean!? Kei yelled

?Yeah, yeah, and who else?? Kyo asked

?Akina?? Kei recalled

Kyo nodded, ?How you feel about that??

Kei pouted,"I can carry myself just like you can, but we are still put on teams..Its annoying that I am going to have to be treated like a child by mom!"

Kyo got up and grabbed his sister hands, "Eh...It could be worst.."he smiled at her

Kei nodded, it could have been. She began to walk with her brother as they spent their last day together and their first day seperated, she sighed, dear goodness this was troublesome.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2011)

*Uchiha Date*

Date rose his eyebrows in a suggestive manner.  "*Len, you sly dog, you.  All we need now is forty pounds of various drugs and it's a party*."  He jokingly punched Kinzey lightly in the arm, before continuing onward.  "*So who are you hoping to be put on a team with*?"  He looked back as Kinzey's siblings caught up.  "*Ohayo, Tifa-san.  Ohayo, Setsuka-chan*."  The only reason he refrained from adding -chan to Tifa's name was because she was Len's sister.


Setsuka


"Ohayo, Date-kuuun!"  She bowed to him.  She was quite the bubbly girl.  "I can't wait to meet my new teammates, it's gonna be awesome!"


----------



## Laix (Mar 24, 2011)

*{Tifa / Vaan}*

Vaan chuckled at his brother's comment, nodding in agreement. "Yep. She has this cute little 'oh please don't rape me even though my skirt is rammed up my ass!" look to her!!" he roared with laughter at his brother's comments, only simply because it was his brother. If anyone - even Setsuka - had said that, he would've knocked them out without a second thought. Tifa found the situation hardly amusing, and gave a sharp scowl towards Len. 

"Give me a break. I'm always cleaning and cooking and all that stuff, while you guys just bitch about me! I still love you guys, but one day I'm going to snap and burn you guys to the ground - verbally of course!" she rolled her eyes before speeding up to get away from them.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

*Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya turned, suprised by Lyra. *"Ah! Lyra-san" *he bowed deep, making a 90 degree angle with his body. *"Y-yes of course you may join me. Feel free"*. He turned, embarassed as he realized what he had been yelling, and continued throwing, this time keeping his mouth closed. He didn't want to embarass himself any further- though it was likely, with his atrocious throwing. At this point, he was still only making about 80% of the needles into the center.

*[Len Warholic]*

Len turned to Date and smacked him on the back of the head. *"We are not getting drugs, you moron. Besides, the ratio of 'girls who aren't my sister' to 'everyone else' is severly lacking. And don't you get any ideas about her, or I'll flay you alive! She doesn't need your venerial diseases, or anything you may have, for that matter"*.

Len rolled his eyes at his sister's comments. *"Hey, it's not like I want you to get raped or anything. You're just too innocent, siss. And fine, thank you, for giving into sexism by doing all that 'woman's work'- you're a credit to your sex"*.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

_Kukukuku…_

The white haired boy stood on the rooftop of one of the many edifices of Fuzenkagure. This village had been his home for a while now; ever since the atrocity he had comitted….

_Kukukuku…_

He looked out into the bustling streets merchant kiosks, restaurants, and all the other sort of businesses that usually made up the infrastructural blocks of a village. Everyone looked like an ant from the height he was at.

_Kukukukuku…._

They were right, ant was not a proper description they were his prey and ants were not good enough to be prey.  They all looked like sheep. The whispers were starting as the murderous thought of what a predator does to its prey invaded his mind. Ever since he was a child this white haired youth heard voices, they counseled him, they understood, they talked to him.

_Kukukuku…_

He remembered being told he was born under an evil star. He chuckled slightly at the thought that mere superstition could explain why he was compelled to do the things he did. No he was born a viper he was Koji Kazama. He stood atop the roof because the voices counseled him.

_Kukukuku…
_
He peered into the crowd and smiled crookedly. Two of them about his age, one with white hair and blue eyes like his own, the other a pretty boy. He jumped down from the roof, getting close but not too close. The voices instructed him on his next prey, he approved….


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2011)

*Uchiha Date*

Date chuckled and rose his hands.  "Hey, hey, come on, Len, you know I would never do anything to your sister!  And besides, I'm quite clean of any sexually transmitted diseases, thank you."  He spotted a head of red hair and looked at everyone.  "Len, Tifa, Vaan, Setsuka.  I'll catch up to you at the academy." He gave them a wave before leaping off the building and standing next to the red-haired man.  "Hey kiddo."  Date smiled at him.  "Hey dad.  Where's mom?"  "She's changing into her kimono."  

Uchiha Hakaizen turned to look at his son, his own kimono fluttering lightly in the breeze.  "So.  Today you become a true ninja.  I remember when I first met my team.  Remember, protect them with your life."  He ruffled Date's green hair when another voice sounded.

"There he is!"

"*Okaa-san*!"  He hugged his mother who pinched his ear.  "What do I hear of you becoming the village pervert?"  Date shrugged.  "*I-I don't know what they're talking about mom, honest*!"  He looked over her shoulder to see Miyabi, Mika and Sora smirking at him.  _Dammit_...


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Viper?*

They were walking together enjoying themselves in each other company, they weren't like other siblings who fought and nipped at each other but sibilings that understood each other faults and all. It was almost sinful for how close they were, Kyo smiled when he realized that this morning she was in his bed again. Kei smiled at him in confusion when he looked back at her and laugh.

But then something jumped in front of them...

Something like a snake that made Kyo instantly took a slight defensive stance in front of Kei. Her chest swollen and his red eyes narrowed at the white haired boy, Kei looked in confusion but Kyo didn't say anything. But even as he stood in front of his sister, he smirked.

"Mm? Who is this?"he asked, "Your blood is too dirty as hell to be an Aosuki or Fennikusu.."

"Big brother!?"Kei said as she catched his attention, he turned and smiled

"Its a damn dog Kei...And he in front of us like he is the shit.."Kyo told her

Kei got in front of her brother and he was about to say something before Kei shot him a look. She smiled at him

"Please...Forgive my brother he is an idiot~"she laughed

Kyo frowned but he kept his eyes on the kid that looked like a damn snake...


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 24, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

As Spike howled as they reached Fuzen gates, "Guessing this is the place the land in the Sin." "We should go to the acdemy to meet new peopele our age. We should not be late either." "I think we should find some bording first to figer out where we are staying at. What do you want Spike to decide for us?" "What does the land of Sin look like?" They walk down the streets, Like the same crappy place called home, we still in the country of the wind." "We should explored this place more before we split up anyway and where did Spike went to?"

Spike wonder off into the academy as he looks around for adventure as he noticed a boy and a girl traing he sits down to watch them. "I see you later brat." He runs away from Akina as she picks up her staff and follow close by. Spike know he was going to be hurt by his master but was used to it by now for puinshment. Spike heard the loud whisper from Hakro he didn't budge from his spot. Akina walked off to check out the academy as her brother sigh as he follow her even through he did not care where she was going. They end up at the Academy, "Another school of the blues, brat." He spoted Spike and run over to him, "You are one sneaky wolf." "Don't worry he fine," she turns her head to the left and right notcing there are other people around and smile. Hakro looks around seeing people of their age and younger and sighs.


----------



## Laix (Mar 24, 2011)

*{Vaan / Tifa}*

Vaan couldn't help but laugh at Len's clever remarks, even beginning to lose his path. Tifa stopped moving for a moment as her ear twitched. "Woman's work ... !?" She could never hit her brother, but she was so close to doing it right now. As she shot around to go and rip him a new one, Vaan had already gave her the honour. He punched Len in the back while still laughing, trying to calm himself.

"Hahah! Seriously though ... just shut up!" he began crying tears of laughter as he couldn't contain himself, whilst Tifa looked on with dissapointment. 
"Hmph! Maybe I'll just go out with Date just to piss you all of-"
"Where's that bastard?" Vaan's voice soon took on a deeper, more demonic tone as he cracked his knuckles. 
"Hey! I haven't even said I would! Jheeze!"

*{Lyra}*

"Right!" she beamed, before opening the large pouch on her side to take out a handful of purple flowers, glistening in the sunlight. "Just like everyday you did this ... come on ..." she took a deep breath before tossing the flowers stem-first to the tree, missing the mark by tens of centimeters. "Damn it! I can never get this right!" She bit her lip before picking up the flower, and preceeding to do the same - only to miss again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Gambit*

Koji smiled politely as Kyo told him his blood was dirty. His every impulse was to slit the pretty boy?s throat; he didn?t need the voices to counsel him on this. But that would be no fun? plus he would no doubt get a lecture on senseless murder from his Mugenshi brothers. He knew the boy as an acquaintance, they were the same year and he was the kid of Taiyou Aosuki, the Fuzenkage. The thing about Koji was he knew exactly how to approach the situation.

?It?s ok I?m sorry for ?slithering? up on you guys like that. I recognized you two from the academy and wanted to say hi. I didn?t mean any disrespect by it, honest. I just saw two kids my own age and wanted to make some new friends.? Koji put on a sad face in order to garner further sympathy from the girl; he was rather adept at this act. A natural viper?

?My names Koji Kazama, but I should probably leave. I don?t want to upset your brother after all he?s just trying to protect his sister. I don?t blame him if any of my sisters were as cute I?d be as protective too.? He flashed a sad smile at Kei, it made him look like a beaten puppy dog almost. He turned to leave, but lingered a little. This was a gambit and he wanted to see if it would work?

_Kukukukuku
_


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2011)

*Miho*

Quiet, tranquil, peaceful, serene, these are the words used to describe the general atmosphere of the dim lit room Miho was in as she stood still before an alter with her hands intertwined in a prayer.This room was her own personal office thus it was also obfuscated from the rest of her small apartment. Here Miho could to contemplate all her choices and decisions, pray at the small make shift altar that stood at the very back of the room and rest her mind putting all worries into the back of her mind. To Miho, one who's mind wondered off from the task that was put before them or caused themselves to worry needlessly about things out of their control, would only grow dull over time.

On the other hand, one who's mind stayed clear with no worries other than their task or what is relevant at the time, would grow sharper over time. This way of thinking is how Miho raised herself into the girl she was today. Her personality was strong just as her mind and body. Her appearance was like that of a nobles, her head was constantly held up high and she walked with a confidence far greater than any normal person and held her abilities in high regard. This caused her to only see herself as a soldier for Konoha first and foremost and everything else was of insignificant except for one thing...or rather person.

God.

S/he was above all and the only person in this world she would bow to. Miho is a child of god and as such feels that, because of her loyalty, god has blessed her with a body with unlimited potential. In god's name she would/will cut down any enemy that stands in her way, which she felt sung in harmony with her beginning life as a ninja.

These things were all she needed and cared about. This was all she lived for at the moment in time.

This was Miho Kaneko.

"I believe in God, the Father almighty, Creator of this earth and the plane in which he resides, I believe in his spirit, the communion of saints, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen." 

Kissing the two white gloves that covered the back of her hand and forming an invisible cross over her body, Miho let out a deep breathe before finally opening her eyes. A small candle was lit in front of her, flickering every couple of seconds causing the shadows around the room to dance. Miho's face could be seen through the dim light as it danced off her face giving it an eerie glow.

Casually she flipped her hair with her right hand before blowing out the candle and exiting the room. Sliding the brown colored wood door behind her Miho pulled a brown table from the side of her, back into it's original position. It wasn't that she was ashamed or anything, but when people come to visit they always tend to wander. The small apartment she lived in was basically empty, outside of the small white futon she had and the already built in kitchen. When she came to this village she had nothing, and this was sort of a way for her to always remember that.

"I'll need to be leaving soon." She stated bluntly as she walked with loud metal steps, courtesy of the chain mail boots she wore, as she headed for the pale white door to exit her home. Turning the knob and with a 'click' the door opened allowing the bright sun to illuminate the whole room with sunshine. With a quick flip of her hair she closed the door behind her as started off on a new adventure.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kazuma*

The hours passed though in that place the things were still the same, dark and in silence. Steps were hear in the place as some voices were hear  as well"Who do you think will win today?"one of the voices asked, it was a man dressed with a green uniform, probably a guard."I don´t know, I understand that they have the same record so both of them should be really good...but probably the actual champion will win"another man said, he was dressed with the same uniform"You sure? I think he would have it difficult i mean his rival will be one of the strongest here"the first one said"yeah i forgot you are new in this...you better watch the fight of today and see why I think the champion will win...you will get a surprise,he is a beast".

After that they arrived to the hall where all the doors were and the one who seemed older pressed a hidden button on the wall. Most of the doors opened as the sound of people whining about it and saying things like "I want to sleep more" or "Go and die somewhere else" was heard. The oldest of the guards there took a deep breath and*"OKAY SHITHEADS, IT´S TIME FOR YOUR EXERCISE AND TRAINING SO LINE UP AND GO TO THE TRAINING ZONE, NOW!!"*the guy yelled and moments later, around 40 people were walking towards the so called training zone.

As the prisoners walked towards the place the guard told them to go, the rookie noticed that the last five doors weren´t open"Hey, why is it that those doors aren´t open?"he asked, the old guy looked at him and said" Those are the cells of the five strongest fighters of the place, including the champion, they have a special training after the others are finished and well the champion and the prisoner of the 'room 220' aren´t training today since they will fight....the boss wants them to be resting and give a big spectacle"then they left to look at the other prisoners.

In the room 222, Kazuma was warming up by doing some basic exercises, a big smile was in his face as he heard the doors being open"Today...I want all of those bastards to see how I kill one of their precious idols, heh heh heh"the boy said as some weird black marks were on the left part of his body, including the face and his left eye which was red now was yellow.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Damn Viper? Cute Snake?*

"Um...Please! Wait!"Kei yelled

Kei felt her heart jerk when she saw his face and she ran towards him grabbing his arm in the process trying to stop him. When she did, she looked over to her brother who was still frowning but slowly walking up to her. She smiled at Koji and bowed a bit as she got back up, Kyo just stood beside Kyo..

He knew the guy alright, but right about now Kei wouldn't listen to him no matter what

"Please forgive my brother, he is very hot tempered."she explained, but Kyo just snorted,"...Kyo! Say you sre sorry.."

Kyo gave her a dull look as he looked over to Kei and then to Koji

"...Don't even think about it..."he told him, he remember the days when he was in the acdamey pulling girls left and right, the only competition was this guy and he didn't like the fact that he was going after the one girl he knew that he would never.NEVER.Allow him to have, "You can go fuck yourself."

"Kyo!"Kei said before going up to him and slapping him, Kyo moved his jaw at the force before staring his sister down and then turning away. He walked off, Kei said she was strong...

"I am going home!"Kyo said,"Damn girls...So damn annoying!"

He cursed and made his way, but when Kei turned his back he watched from a distance where he couldn't be seen when he turned the corner.

Kei looked down in shame,"Sorry...I am really sorry for that.."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Vaan / Tifa}*
> 
> Vaan couldn't help but laugh at Len's clever remarks, even beginning to lose his path. Tifa stopped moving for a moment as her ear twitched. "Woman's work ... !?" She could never hit her brother, but she was so close to doing it right now. As she shot around to go and rip him a new one, Vaan had already gave her the honour. He punched Len in the back while still laughing, trying to calm himself.
> 
> ...



*[Len Warholic]*

Len sighed- and now he was alone with his siblings. *"Tifa, trust me, you don't want to get tangled up with Date; for gods sake, he has a type of rape named after him! No, don't be stupid. Let's just get to the accademy. I am your sheppard, and you are my sheep..." *he began walking towards the accademy, assuming the two would follow in tow.

*[Itashii Unabara]*

Iya glanced over at Lyra, who was missing her target tree. He wondered if he should help, or if it would just seem rude. *"I...that must be difficult" *he said quietly, conversationally. *"Because the flowers are natural, they have a tendancy to have bent stems- which means you either can't throw straight, which both makes the shot very difficult and lessens the impact, or it doesn't hit straight, which takes away any puncturing capabilties. Perhaps...if you used only very fresh flowers, so wilting wouldn't be a problem, and choose ones that were particularly straight in the stems, it would be easier..." *he blushed and turned back to his practicing, hoping he hadn't been too intrusive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Long Con...*

Kukukuku…

“Yea I will bite him to death…don’t worry I’ll get my prey…” Koji had the conversation in his head as he shot Kyo a devious smile as his sister slapped him. It was the kind of smile that would make the other boy’s blood smile. It was the only sign of Koji’s less than admirable intentions. 

"Sorry...I am really sorry for that.."

“Don’t worry about it you’re brother is a good guy. He’s just looking out for you. If I were him I’d watch your every move too. You don’t know what kind of bad intentions guys our age could have for such a beautiful girl like you. If I were a bad guy I’d hope your brother would do everything to protect you.”

_Kukukuku....._

The voices rang in his head, laughing with Koji as he continued onward with his act. He had a warm inviting smile; it was a dangerous smile because it was meant to disarm and make others around him more comfortable.

“I like you’re hair, it caught my eye and was part of the reason I approached you guys. It’s unique to see someone not from Clan Mugenshi with that color… not that unique is a bad thing I think it’s really pretty.  Wow I’m sorry for being so forward, I’m bad when it comes to stuff like this. I don’t even know what possessed me to approach you. Truth be told I’m a little shy…” He blushed a little bit as he tried to act somewhat awkward, but awkward in a charming sort of way.

_Kukukuku…
_
He was laughing in his mind, he knew exactly what possessed him to approach the Aosuki siblings and he did have very bad intentions for them.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai was walking in the side of the street almost there at the academy to be placed into a squad. People looked at him with worry and fear. "An Aburame? Don't touch him dear." A lady pulled back her kid. Sakurai just thought to himself to remember the rules. *Running on roofs is annoying and unacceptable in such a nice village. No bumping into people and bow and allow someone to pass by. Walking is the most sophisticated way to get there. I must look sharp and formal for this event.* Someone began to walk in front of him and Sakurai bowed and motioned his hand to allow them to pass by. "So strange." Sakurai waited until they were a few feet away and lifted his head and began to walk forward again. *To arrive early is rude in its own way. As if saying you are faster or better than the other.* Sakurai looked over and saw the academy and turned towards it and began walking. *To arrive late is unacceptable as well. To do such a horrible thing is unthinkable.* Sakurai made it to the entrance and looked over at the clock to see the time.* "I'm early.... I will wait at the entrance until it is time."* Sakurai stood up straight with out making a single movement. Allowing time to pass


----------



## Olivia (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She opened her eyes as light peered into her room. She just wished it would stay dark in there forever, she didn't want her rest to be ruined, but alas she had to get up. After yawning she was about to get out of bed before a maniac charged into her room and jumped right on top of her. Never mind, it wasn't a maniac, it was her sister Luka, wait, is there a difference?

She sighed, still barley awake she managed to breath out with her sister on top of her, saying "Yes, yes I do know what today is. I must admit, I'm... partially excited. Although if father's just here to visit us then I don't care. I wish he'd come here to visit mom, I mean, if we're their children then he should be visiting here for us _and_ her, not just us." Her eyes shifted to the window and then said "Although I do suppose it will be _fantastic---Now, can you please get off of me, I think your going to make me lose all the air in my body."_

She continued to stare out the window, wondering what may happen today. Sure, she'd see all the people that have cared for her, and that she cared about, but what else? What other mysteries lay ahead? Of course she couldn't know by just laying in bed, although that's what she'd rather do, but her curiousness beat her out. She needed to know what happens after they graduate, and if she can get as strong as her parents. She doubted it, but she could wish.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kazuma*

Kaede was walking through the hall directly towards the room 222 where the boy she loves as a little brother was caged in, she was still with doubts about looking for a way to free Kazuma but the fear of not being able to see him never ever again was something that stopped her thoughts about it for a while. When she got to Kazuma´s room she knocked two times and then entered, the boy was resting on his bed while looking at the roof."Kazuma, did you finish your food?"Kaede asked, the boy looked at her, apparently he was already calm. Kaede still remembers how she found him with some traits of transformation on him when she went to give him his food.

"yeah, I ate it all sis"Kazuma said"That´s good, get ready, there are only two hours till the fight"she said smiling though inside she was sad, forcing this kid to fight only for the fun of some wealthy bastards, being caged in a place where the light of the sun almost never reach,"really? is it already that late? man, the time here pass faster than what I have always thought"the white and black haired guy said and smiled, he was okay with his way of life, he had nothing to complain about.

*Two hours later*

The door of the room 222 was opened once again"Kazuma, it  is time"she said, from the inside the boy came out, his face showing a cold expression as he walked slowly out of his cell"I´ll crush him"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka giggled and rolled off her sister. *"You're too negative; you can either look at it as 'dad is here, but not for mom', or 'dad is visiting, and we can try to get him to love mom'. Now, what do you thing sounds better? I, personally, prefer the second- but if you want to waste time complaining about what's wrong instead of fixing what's wrong, that's fine too"*. She walked over to her sister's dresser and snached up a brush, untangling her cascade of pink hair with it. *"Let's get ready, okay? We should find Kei and Kyo, and then head over to the accademy, asap"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia mumbled to herself after her sister got off of her "I'm not negative, just know the reality of things." Her eyes weren't focused on her sister though, she was still staring out the window. She then commented back with "We can't change dad's views, I know that much. Everyone has their own reasons as to why they choose the choices they chose. I personally feel like we couldn't change dad's views no matter how hard we tr---"

Her eyes scrolled over to her sister as she said complainingly "Hey! That's my brush!" However she quickly got over it and sighed. She then took the covers off of her bed and slowly put her feet on the ground. She rubbed her eyes and then stood up, as she said "Give me a little bit of time to get ready, some things take time you know?" She then opened her rooms door and headed towards the bathroom.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2011)

*Miho*

She walked with an air of confidence. Every step she made was in sync with the movement of her hands as she walked down Konoha's bustling streets. If there was thing about this village she loved more than anything else, it was the hustle of bustle of the city streets. Watching all the people exchanging goods, holding conversations and even just goofing off, always allowed her to feel at ease knowing that she made the right choice to come here.

In fact, besides the Hokage who allowed her to stay, nobody knew that Miho had basically traveled around the world. Her family were nomads and thus had no permanent residence to live. They've stayed and done business almost every, including the five great nations, the land of iron and by extension, she herself has meet all kind of people despite how young she is. Actually this was on of the reason the Hokage let her stay in the village, at least that's the impression Miho had gotten. 

It wasn't hard to see how much of an advantage it would be to gain another. Especially one who could have connections to foreign lands, no matter how little. In spite of what she felt Miho really couldn't describe how grateful she was to her. A god given gift it was to live in this village and to pay it back, she would be it's soldier.

It wasn't to long, about thirty minutes, before she arrived at the academy. She scanned the area around the academy. The light from the sun making her only visible eye, which was an unusual purple-reddish color, grow much more darker as it adjusted to the light making it an almost violet color.

"Seems some one has arrived before me from the looks of things. Though not many." She thought to herself as she flipped her unconsciously as she stood there. _"Bless this child and watch over me as I embark on this new journey."_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2011)

*Uchiha Date*

Date bade farewell to his parents and found the Warholics.  Setsuka had gone to find her parents as well, so it was just Date, Vaan, Tifa, and Len.  Date gave Len a pat on the back after waving to the rest of the Warholics.  He looked at Vaan.  "*You alright?  You look kinda dark and demonic...  It's creeping me out*."  He shrugged and turned ahead.  They all found their seats, Date sitting next to Len.  The academy teach looked up.  "Ah, you guys.  Date Uchiha, Tifa Warholic, you two will be teamed up with Son Suwoko.  Len Warholic, you're with Tsugita Aburame and Uchiha Ikuto.  Vaan, you're with Yomura Setsuka and Sakurai Aburame."  Date nodded and gave a thumbs-up to Tifa.  He looked at Len.

"*I promise to look out for Tifa.  And before you say some smart-ass remark, no I don't mean that in a sexual way.  I mean I'll watch out for her.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I got teammates to meet.  I suggest you go meet yours, too, buddy.  See you around, let's have us a sparring match once we get stronger*."  He looked and Tifa and bowed politely.  "*It seems we are going to be teammates, Tifa-san*."


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka entered the room right when the teacher finished speaking.  She pointed at Date.  "*You better not try anything funny with my nee-san or I'll beat you up, Date*!"  She then gave Tifa a wink and ran over to Vaan and leaped into his lap, hugging him tightly.  "*We're gonna be teammates, Vaan-kun!  I can't wait to start training with you*!"  She buried his face in her breasts before standing up.  "*Let's go*!"  She began pulling on his arm.  "*We need to meet our teammate Vaan-kun*!"


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
The Horrible Viper? The...Viper?*

Kei was taken back from that a bit and blushed, she touched her white hair and looked at him and nodded as taking compliment. She was called beautiful and cute a ton of times, but this seemed different. But she could feel a threating aura stabbing her in the gut, turning around she didn't see anything but she knew someone was there...

Kei shivered,"For a shy person you are really outgoing."she took note,"Kind of hypocritical hmm?"

She laughed, but she was the only one behind a tree Kyo was stabbing death glares at the man who was even thinking about his sister! Beautiful!? Ha! Please! Kyo would gorge out his eyes and gut him before he could see his sister again after this. That bastard getting under his skin like this and knowing that Kei was too damn innocent!

Kyo was going to unleash all bloody hell on him soon!

"Bastard..."Kyo growled

Kei smiled as she got back into the converstation,"The Muzen!?Wow, I heard about that clan, it was a real honor for your clan to come here its been really helpful to my mother."Kei smiled,"I am betting you are strong like them~ Right?"

Kei turned around and placed her hand behind her back and began to twirl around...

"Do you want a quick spar? You'll get something special if you win~"Kei said

Kyo almost picked up the tree and threw it....


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Viper v. The Trap?*

“Honestly I’m more nervous than anything. You’re kind of intimidating on account of being such a pretty girl. I can’t stop myself from talking…” Koji gritted his teeth slightly it was a nice save on his part, but he had to stay true to the character he was playing so as to not come off "hypocritical".

Kei turned around and placed her hand behind her back and began to twirl around...

"Do you want a quick spar? You'll get something special if you win~"Kei said  

She really was a cute girl Koji thought to himself. It disturbed him slightly and her request for a spar took him aback slightly. Her brother was his prey and the thought of fighting Kei never really crossed his mind, but it intrigued him.

_Kukukukuku…_

He nodded to the voices and to Kei; her cuteness was disarming a lot like how his was. It gave him a slight sense of foreboding as if the Viper was about to get trapped.

“That’s a pretty tempting offer. I’m not going to go easy on you though; it’s against the rules of the Mugenshi. We fight with our all; we’re a warrior clan and believe it is a sign of disrespect to fight without heart. I’d never disrespect you, Kei Aosuki.” Koji hissed her name seductively as he tried to his best to cover up his murderous intent. He jumped back a few paces from the girl.

“Ladies first?” He said offering her the first move. 

_Kukukukuku…_

This girl was very intriguing…..


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 24, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

Akina started to train with her staff to make the perfect movements, "when was the last time you train with that sword of yours." "Yesterday, I am ready for a rel battle with it." "Okay, miss sunshine, if you need me I be reading maps and figering out where are we heading tonight for our stay." "Whatever, brat." He gets up as he look at Spike seeing he was ready to train with his sister. Akina was ready and so was Hakro as he pulled out kunia and throw it fast at Akina. Akina move the in a twirling moving to move away from the uncoming kunia. Spike growled at his master. "I know it is a fun match. What you always stay out of brother and sister fights, come on Spike."

Spike growled again as Hakro understand as he does a few handseals as he gain sharper teeth and long claws. Akina throw her staff down as she gets into a stance as she put one of her hands on the hilt and the sheath to her reverse blade sword. Hakro jump in the air to attack his sister. She pulled it out as fast as she could as they both strike with out any wounds, Akina attack giving him a harming blow that caused him not too much damage as she got hit by his claws. As they jump back for another hit at each other. "One day you have to turn the blade to give some one a killing move than those blows that may hurt if you decide to do more damage, Brat." "Let's quit because this is for fun and you are getting to serious on me." "No, the fun just begun, it is better than sitting around for once" he look over at Spike who was getting into this battle himself even through she was a friend of his.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Snake~*

Kyo almost jumped for joy!His little sis will see how weak men were especially snakes in the grass like that one! His eyes narrowed as he watched his sister took a deep breath, she was getting ready. Kei eyes narrowed at the Koji and she smiled but it was a deadly smile, the smile her mother carried when she was training with her father..

The smile of pride

"You better not~"Kei purred but then she rushed in and swung her legs around aiming for his face

"Thats my girl!!"Kyo cheered


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Fun Time
*
Koji couldn't help but smile back at Kei, it was almost innocent but it belied his more venomous nature. She had gone in for the opening move, going head on and aiming a quick at the young Mugenshi warriors face. There was a lot one could find out from their opponents opening move and Koji kind of liked what he saw out of her.

He quickly put his arm up in order to guard against the kick. He looked the girl in the eye with his innocent smile close eyed smile.

"That's good but you're going to have to be a little bit faster than that." He spun out of his guard and proceeded to grab ahold of Kei's knee attempting to use his body as a pivot and throw her off balance.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Fun?*

She laughed, she couldn't help it but when he grabbed her leg throwing off her balance she quickly spin around with her other leg and swung that around to slam it to the other side why balancing on her hands. 

"I think I am fast enough~"Kei smiled

She was enjoying herself, this was the first time in a long time another male had the balls to talk to her let alone fight her. So blame the girl if she wanted to kick his ass and then laugh. But right about now the fight was important and that was her goal!

To win!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Mugenshi Techniques Part 1*

Koji observed instead of continuing onward with an attack. Truth be told he was trying to figure Kei Aosuki out, what her weaknesses were and what her strengths were. He hadn't even invoked his Shouka yet and didn't really intend to, that would be saved for her ass of a brother...

"You think you're fast enough,eh? Well I'll tell you what..." Koji took the oppurtunity to advance on the girl, his speed was not quite faster than the eye could see but it was impressive nonetheless. He advanced into her guard, putting his hands on her shoulder and his forehead on hers.

"You're not as fast as you are pretty." He jumped up and locked his legs around her neck using his size advantage and strength for momentum he proceeded to do a backward handspring in order to throw her over him and onto her back.

*HURRICANRANA!!!*


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Thalia mumbled to herself after her sister got off of her "I'm not negative, just know the reality of things." Her eyes weren't focused on her sister though, she was still staring out the window. She then commented back with "We can't change dad's views, I know that much. Everyone has their own reasons as to why they choose the choices they chose. I personally feel like we couldn't change dad's views no matter how hard we tr---"
> 
> Her eyes scrolled over to her sister as she said complainingly "Hey! That's my brush!" However she quickly got over it and sighed. She then took the covers off of her bed and slowly put her feet on the ground. She rubbed her eyes and then stood up, as she said "Give me a little bit of time to get ready, some things take time you know?" She then opened her rooms door and headed towards the bathroom.



*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka rolled her eyes at her sister's words; it had always that way with the two of them; Luka thought the best way to beat your foes was the power of friendship, while Thalia prefered a bullet between the eyes. But whatever; she could be cynical if she wanted to.

After finishing her hair, Luka returned to her room, taking her time getting ready. When she was finished, she exited her room, tumbled down the stairs, slammed into the ground floor, and snagged a bagel out of the kitchen- her usual procedure. *"Ready to go Thal?" *she called.



Kyuukudo said:


> *Uchiha Date*
> 
> Date bade farewell to his parents and found the Warholics.  Setsuka had gone to find her parents as well, so it was just Date, Vaan, Tifa, and Len.  Date gave Len a pat on the back after waving to the rest of the Warholics.  He looked at Vaan.  "*You alright?  You look kinda dark and demonic...  It's creeping me out*."  He shrugged and turned ahead.  They all found their seats, Date sitting next to Len.  The academy teach looked up.  "Ah, you guys.  Date Uchiha, Tifa Warholic, you two will be teamed up with Son Suwoko.  Len Warholic, you're with Tsugita Aburame and Uchiha Ikuto.  Vaan, you're with Yomura Setsuka and Sakurai Aburame."  Date nodded and gave a thumbs-up to Tifa.  He looked at Len.
> 
> "*I promise to look out for Tifa.  And before you say some smart-ass remark, no I don't mean that in a sexual way.  I mean I'll watch out for her.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I got teammates to meet.  I suggest you go meet yours, too, buddy.  See you around, let's have us a sparring match once we get stronger*."  He looked and Tifa and bowed politely.  "*It seems we are going to be teammates, Tifa-san*."



*[Len Warholic]*

Len glanced at Date out of the corner of his eye. *"If you want it that way, fine; from now on, I'll blame you for any injuries she recieves, even if you aren't around; see you"*. He stood and worked his way through the crowd, exiting the building. He leaned against the wall outside, not looking for his teammates. They'd find him, eventually.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Enough or Fight on?*

Kei was sent flying and she was bracing herself for a heavy impact of a wall,tree or something but instead she slammed into something soft as another person. Kei opened her eyes ad saw her brother, he had caught her and his eyes had narrowed on Koji, and his grip on her tighten up but it wasn't before long that she noticed blood needles circling around them...

"That is enough..."he said sternly

Kei eyes widen,"But we didn't ---

"Kei! Thats enough!"Kyo yelled at her, when she pushed away he just grabbed her hands tightly and narrowed his view to Koji,"That was the last time you hurt my sister..." he growled

Kei shook her head,"But he didn't even hurt me Kyo!"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After entering the bathroom she looked in the supplies cabnet and found her spare brush. After brushed through her hair she made sure it looked perfectly straight, and not to her surprise, once again it had been, just like it had been on all the previous mornings. After brushing her teeth and washing her face she continued to get ready, and enjoyed the peace of being alone. After roughly fifteen to twenty minutes (although Thalia's horrible with time, so it may be more or less than that) she exited the bathroom. 

Re-entering her room she found the clothes that she had wanted to wear today, nothing to _fancy_ but nothing to _plain_, just right. She smiled and changed her clothes. After leaving her room she heard Luka yell if she was ready, and Thalia simply yelled back "Yeah, just hold on a second!" She went into her moms room and was surprised to find no one in there. She pouted but then left the room and headed down stairs where she quickly looked at Luka and said "Well I suppose we can go now."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Viper and His True Prey*

"We were having fun, Kyo Aosuki. No need to treat your sister like that. She's not a little herbivore she can take care of herself." Koji looked around as he finally noticed the blood needles around him and he saw Kyo grab Kei's hands tight, a little too tight as he narrowed his gaze onto Koji. It upset Koji the way Kyo treated her, he didn't just want to bite this prey he wanted to rip him to shreds in order to free Kei. She was a fun and intriguing girl who was being held back by this red-eyed pretty boy.

_Kukukukukukuku....
_
His face switched to that close eyed smile, the one that hid his murderous intent like a true snake in the ground.

"I have been very polite with you but if you keep treating your sister like that. I'll bite you to death." His smile was still as smug as ever as he hissed at Kyo like a true snake. His words showing how truly cold blooded he could be like, a snake, but this snake was just getting coiled for it's strike.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Bear your fangs...*

Kei didn't know what to do, she placed her hand to her chest as she looked at her brothers, he was serious about leaving but she couldn't say anything. He was her older brother and that was truth he was her blood and he was going to be next in line to become Kage of this place, of Fuzen.

She smiled weakly at Koji,"It was fun...I wish next time we can play.."

Kyo turned to his sister,"It won't be a next time...Koji...Touch my sister again and I will do worst then your small bite.."Kyo warned

Kei looked at her brother who was looking at Koji, her blood swirling fast around like it was just waiting to attack. Kei looked at her brother and grabbed his shirt and almost begged

"Big brother! Stop! Please!"Kei begged

Kyo looked at her and his bloody needles slowly came back...

"A small snake fangs aren't like a wolves..."Kyo warned,


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Viper Coils*

_Kukukuku
_
“Listen cub scout. You’re biting off more than you can chew here. I was going to let you off with a warning because you’re sister is an interesting chick. But the way you talk to her and treat her like a child pisses me off. She can take care of herself and choose who she wants to play with. I don’t care if you’re the Fuzenkage’s kid you’re not kage yet.” His smile remained deceptively calm and his eyes closed.

_Kukukukuku_

“I agree he needs to be taught a lesson.” Koji talked to an invisible force, but it was the voices in his head telling him to strike. He was not going to hold back.

*SHOUKA!!!*

He opened his eyes, the veins around his eyes had risen and his muscles tightened as well as they too were engorged with blood. This was the talent of Clan Mugenshi, self-hypnosis….

“Come on cub, let’s see what happens when you pick on someone your own size.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kazuma*

Kaede looked at the thirteen years old boy with a combination of proud and pity, it was not his fault to only have in mind the words training, killing and win; by far the pink-haired girl knew almost everything about the boy or at least everything that Kazuma had told her"Yes"it was the only word that came out from her mouth as they walked through the hall towards a room. Kazuma entered the room alone as Kaede left him there, it was her job to carry him to that room and take care of him. Inside the room the guy found some clothes, actually a black and white outfit that fit him perfectly. It consisted of a half black half white shirt which black half had a short sleeve while his white part had a double sleeve making it look like the white part had a short sleeve and a black long sleeve under it. The shorts were black with orange lines, some orange bandages that he put on his legs and a pair of sneakers one white and one black.

Kazuma got out of the room just to find a guard who escorted him to a big gate"You know what to do, right?"the guard asked as Kazuma just nodded"Shut up, i know I have to kill"he said, his tone of voice disrespectful and cold, the guard frowned but didn´t say a thing more.Then a voice was heard in the whole place*"Ladies and gentleman, it is time for the spectacle that you all have been waiting for with excitement, the main fight of the night will start!!!!"* after these words the cheers of the public echoed through the place.

Outside of the gate were kazuma was, it could be seen a little place like stadium where a lot of people with apparently expensive clothes and items were reunited, some people near of the arena giving the money of their bets. The arena had a round wall currounding it completely and on the top of the wall some  bars to prevent the fighters of escaping or attacking the audience. In opposite parts, two gates, one with a red mark above it and another with a green mark above it.*"Now in the green side, one of our most experienced fighters, he has a record of 44 victories and 6 losses and havuing won the right to challenge our champion!! the third strongest fighter of our tournament....Kohaku Sagara!!!!"*the announcer yelled as a part of the audience began to cheer for the fighter.

Then the gate of the green side, ,came out. The eyes of the guy with determination in them.*"And now in the red side, with the same record as Sagara and trying to defend his championship...The actual champion...Kazuma "The demon"!!!!"*the audience became crazy when they heard the name, the champion was going to fight against someone as strong as himself. As the gate of the red side began to open slowly, Kazuma who had most of the time his sight looking down, raised his head to see the light of the arena"Time to show him who´s the best".


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 24, 2011)

*Jozu Sakazuki's intro*

Jozu was running towards the sound of a familiar voice* "JoJo help me ! , please help ! they're taking me apart."* JoJo tried to run faster his legs started to move slower , the corridor he was running down tighter. *"Jozu please  PLEASE !!"  *He tried crawl to the opening because the hallways had now collapsed wrapping around his person. He crawled until his finger nails had fallen off and his fingers were worked down to the bone. In one last lunge he was able to rip through the hall that was trying to keep him from his beloved father,but he was to late. His father was crucified on to a large oak tree, mutilated and bleeding his father mustered one word.* "Why didn't you save me ?" *He said in a dying rasp Jozu collapsed on the ground crying, then out of nowhere his birth mother and father showed up "Seems like we have to finish the job" his birth father said as he tightened up his kunai and thrusted at his head.

Jozu woke up in cold sweats , he rubbed his face and tried to get himself together. He put on his hat and looked at his window. "Don't worry  pop I'll find you soon enough."He got ready to leave to meet his new team, hopefully they wouldn't get in the way he thought.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama | The Viper Coils*
> ?Come on cub, let?s see what happens when you pick on someone your own size.?



*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Yes and No!*

Kyo laughed,"This is coming from an ant like you!"Kyo laughed and he turned back to Kei grabbing her wrist and leading her home even as she struggled a bit he just pulled her tighter, she didn't understand. She could never understand, that he was just trying to protect her even if that means she hated him in the future...

A guy like that was fit for Kei..

"Stop! Stop treating me like a child!"Kei complained but when she sensed Koji, her and Kyo turned around, Kyo frowned as the kid was challenging him.

Kei got in front of Kyo and shook her head,"Please Koji! Stop! "Kei yelled

"If the cunt wants to go!"Kyo yelled,"We will fucking go!!!"

Kei eyes widen in horror, she didn't want no one to fight

"Stop it both of you!!!"she yelled at the top of her lungs


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The Viper Shows Himself to His Prey
*
_Kukukukuku..._

"I'm going to bite you to death cub. Get out of the way Kei Aosuki. That is my prey..."Koji moved in fast closing the distance between him and Kyo in what seemed like a moment. His speed leaving a trail of dust behind him, he was faster than usual now, his body was operating at a higher capacity. His Shouka worked to hypnotize his mind into maximizing some of the untapped potential of his body. He stood side by side with Kyo for a moment. He whispered low so only his prey could hear...

"I've been watching you for a long time cub. You have been my prey for a long time but now I will bite. And when I'm done with you I'll free your sister from her cage. Then me and her can play without your interference. Maybe I'll bite her too, but in an oh so delicious way." Koji hissed at the boy like a cold blooded reptile. He made sure that only Kyo could hear what he had to say, he knew that the thoughts of himself and the boy's sister having any further involvement would drive him mad. It was what Koji wanted to escalate the situation even further and with any luck Kyo would cast the first stone.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> After entering the bathroom she looked in the supplies cabnet and found her spare brush. After brushed through her hair she made sure it looked perfectly straight, and not to her surprise, once again it had been, just like it had been on all the previous mornings. After brushing her teeth and washing her face she continued to get ready, and enjoyed the peace of being alone. After roughly fifteen to twenty minutes (although Thalia's horrible with time, so it may be more or less than that) she exited the bathroom.
> 
> Re-entering her room she found the clothes that she had wanted to wear today, nothing to _fancy_ but nothing to _plain_, just right. She smiled and changed her clothes. After leaving her room she heard Luka yell if she was ready, and Thalia simply yelled back "Yeah, just hold on a second!" She went into her moms room and was surprised to find no one in there. She pouted but then left the room and headed down stairs where she quickly looked at Luka and said "Well I suppose we can go now."



*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka nodded and grabbed Thalia's hand, exclaiming *"Let's go!" *She then procceded to run towards the door...and promptly slam into it, getting knocked to the ground. She stood, shook her head as if to clear it, and grinned embarassedly. This time she opened the door before charging out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kazuma*

The red side gate opened completely, the audience was in silence as some steps were heard. Slowly, Kazuma came out from the hall of the red side and as he raised his head the audience began to cheer for him as well. He was able to see first of all, the audience, all the people making bets, drinking and laughing, the people that went to that place only to see him and another guy try to slaughter each other for their own survival"/All of them are losers/"he thought. After that he placed his eyes on the arena noticing that the center of it was completely filled with weapons, from simple knifes to axes and bows and arrows, ninja tools, katanas and such kind of weapons.

Among the watchers, some comments like "Is that kid really the champion?" or " He looks really weak, it will be an easy victory for the other guy" or "shut up, that guy will win definitely". Finally Kazuma raised his sight to look at Kohaku, the guy looked really serious and fired up. The black and white haired boy looked straight into his eyes and then said"You sure you want to fight? the one who would end up dying is you after all" the prisoner #1 said, his tone and smile filled with cockiness, the pride of the champion.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

The sound of a door shutting is heard, The person who carefully closes it is a young boy with light blond hair. This person is Tsugita Aburame, who has just become a Genin. Yet, the sight of him in this area is odd for sure. That is because it is not his home door that he is shutting but the home of another family. This entire sector belongs to the Hyuuga Clan.

Even though her himself is a Aburame, he is casually welcomed here because of his relationship with a certain person. His expression reveals that of grief and sadness. Yet, it returns to its usual calm look. As Tsugita leaves the Hyuuga district, a few of the clansmen give him and few goodbyes. Of course, they are use to seeing him around.

His location is the Academy where he will meet his new teammates. "It's a new road from here on out... Yet, my objective hasn't changed one bit," Tsugita mutters to himself as he walks up to the Academy.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2011)

*Miho*

The young kunochi with chestnut colored hair stood just outside of the entry way that lead into the academy. She poked her head inside, but then just as quickly as she entered. From the look of things nobody had really arrived yet except maybe three or four, so hoping to not stir up any conversations, she decided to stay outside and keep to herself. It wasn't that Miho didn't like talking to people or anything like that, but she really didn't know anybody.

As a matter of fact, since she'd been in the academy, she had yet to make any friends. People would talk to her and of course she'd speak back...though nothing really ever came of the few short conversations she'd had with the other kids her age here. She'd always assume some saw her as being arrogant for being confident in what little ability she actually had or saw her as being stuck up.

_"...Actually...there is that one kid I meet back at the orphanage. It's been a week...If I guess right I should be getting-!"_ A small, but swift gust of wind blew back Miho's hair and in it's wake left an individual. The person before her wore a green hat with matching green uniform and these unusual goggles. 

"Messenger Ninja: Toma. Here to deliver a letter to Miss. Miho!"

He announced energetically as he reached into his pocket and pulled out a very distinctive envelop. It had a very unusual color to it almost like a sky blue, but there was a gold tint. Though it was because of this that Miho was able to quickly recognize the letter. Every other week she would get a letter from the boy so she honestly couldn't believe she had forgotten all about them.

Though she had been through a lot in the last year or so with putting her faith in god and moving into the leaf village. Reaching behind her and into a hidden pack, tucked safely behind her belt, she pulled out a kunai with a fanciful twirl and went  to cutting the letter open, taking out the neatly folded letter inside, unfolding it, and reading it.

_Dear Miho,
        What's been going with you lately? Last I heard you told you had finally found a place to stay. Well, I myself have some good news to tell you. Remember that bald guy I told you would teach me how to become a merchant? Well he died! Ah-that came out wrong, I'm not glad that he died, but I found out he left me his whole business! Crazy right? I wasn't even the  dude's son and he left me everything! I've only worked under him for three years! I guess that prayer you said really worked!

          Well, I'm rambling now, but I remembered today was the day you became a ninja...so I just wanted to wish you good luck!  My next letter to you might be a little delayed I've gotta be trained more to take over and I want to do a little snooping of my own.

                                          Sincerely Yours,
                                                        Daisuke Kagami
_​
"Ah, Daisuke was his name." She had finally recalled. "Though I remember him being a lot more childish. At least it sounds as if he's matured." On cue the letter exploded in a puff of smoke and formed into an obscene hand gesture. Scoffing at the image in her hand she tossed to the ground and angrily stepped on it.

"I guess old habits die slower for bastards."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai looked over and saw that there was four minutes left on the clock and began to walk forward into the academy. He nodded whenever someone passed by him and opened the door for any females entering a room. At the right time he entered the room and walked over to the chair he was assigned and sat down. *"I am here for my team mates."* Sakurai announced his purpose and sat quietly and attentively to what needed to be heard.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

Setsuka Yomura


Setsuka looked up.  "Aburame Sakurai-san!"  She ran over to him and stopped, landing in front of him with a little hop, her ample breasts bouncing.  She put a hand on her chest.  "I'm Setsuka and thaa~at's..." she pointed over at Vaan.  "Vaan-kun!  We're your teammates, Sakurai-san!"  She took him by the hand and dragged him over to their table, plopping him down in a seat.  She gave him a hug and sat in between Sakurai and Vaan.  "Yay!  We are a T-E-A-M, team!"  She pumped a fist into the air excitedly before looking at Vaan and Sakurai.  "We need a cool team name!  How about 'Subarashii(awesome) Kawaii Ninja People?"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia was inclined to facepalm after her sister had slammed right into the door without opening it, anyone with any decent common sense would know to open a door before trying to leave. Instead she just rolled her eyes before saying "Can we just leave before any more mishaps happen?" She then ran with her sister out of the door.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai turned his head to know where he was being called towards. During all this he thought to himself in his head. Analyzing her and stating the things that she has done wrong in his mind. *Be kind when called.* She ran over to him and stopped, landing in front of him with a little hop. Her chest bounced, *unacceptable. Those things need to be tied down and covered up properly.* She introduced herself and Vaan. *"I am-- whoa."* Sakurai was being pulled and brought to the table as she plopped him down onto the seat. *So uncaring and fast. It should of been gentle elegant to sit down, and what was with her grabbing me? She needs to learn of personal space.* She then gave him a hug, *what an unacceptable thing to do when we don't even know each other yet.* Sakurai stood back up and turned towards his team mates, *"I am Aburame, Sakurai. I look forward in being a team with you two."* Sakurai bowed his head and lifted it back up. *"I apologize in advance, but the name for the team is irrelevant to me. A possible solution to your want could be a mixture of words that represent us and what we plan to do. Although I would like to see our team captain and see what would become out of that. If you would excuse me I shall sit back down."* Sakurai grabbed his chair, pushed the chair in, and sat down upon the chair. Sakurai straightened his back and stared forward waiting for the next event to come along. He sat there for a few seconds, *"what you said will suit me just fine, and I apologize but I will not say it. For that is not what we are. I shall dub us, team three."*

*note*(Sakurai is a bit stale. He will think of what is proper and the rules. If you want you can tease him or infuriate him to the point of him breaking some rules )


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

Setsuka Yomura

_Irrelevant?  Solution?  Dub?  I don't know what those mean!!  Come on, Setsuka think.  Dub.  Duh.  Dozen.  Dozen Eggs.  Chicken Eggs.  Breakfast_.  "Eggs are yummy for breakfast!"  Her comment was met with silence.  "Eh heh heh heh..."  She scratched the back of her head and looked down.  _Darn it!  I just sounded stupid!  Gotta make up for this...  Say something smart... something smart_...  The academy teacher looked over at Setsuka.  "Setsuka?"  "THE SQUARE ROOT OF 69 is 8.30662386!"  The kids of the class laughed at her and she blushed bright red.  "Erm... yes, that is correct.  Anyway, I was trying to tell you that you were mumbling to yourself.  Anyway, that's it for class today.  Everyone make friends with your team and I'm going to go see about your senseis.  Be good, and Okamimura-sensei will be watching over you."  He left the room and Setsuka sighed.

_Great.  Now I bet Sakurai thinks I'm dumb_.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Thalia was inclined to facepalm after her sister had slammed right into the door without opening it, anyone with any decent common sense would know to open a door before trying to leave. Instead she just rolled her eyes before saying "Can we just leave before any more mishaps happen?" She then ran with her sister out of the door.



*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka giggled at her sister. *"Come on, Thal, you're so dull! 'Misshaps', whatever those are, are fun! This is an adventure! Relax! Have fun! Run into a brick wall! Like this-" *she looked around, before finding a suitable building- concrete, mind you, not brick- and promptly did so, slamming into it and returning a few seconds later, her hair fluffed up but seeming otherwise unharmed, a content smile on her face (()). *"See? It's fun! Aww well, let's go!" *She took her sister by the hand once more, and began skipping down the street.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

Whack.

Ukeireru could almost see the man's arm splinter under the force of the blow. The man yelped in pain, his face a mask of terror. Yes, this was how it was supposed to be. Authoritarian bastards like that man deserved more than a good whack on the arm, but for now, it was good enough. This wasn't why they were here, anyway. The kid who had delivered the blow, a smallish boy with stark white hair who wielded his iron bar with the pride of a true revolutionary stepped back and turned on Ukeireru. He gave a quick nod. _Rule number one. No speaking on the mission._

Ukeireru dashed in and kicked the man in the stomach. The man didn't see it coming. Of course he didn't. Ukeireru had placed him under genjutsu more than an hour ago, and the guy couldn't see Ukeireru, nor the white-haired boy, nor the wild-looking girl standing ready behind him. The man fell back under the blow of Ukeireru's foot, stumbling for a few moments then falling backwards, almost in slow-motion. He hit the ground with a dull thud. Ukeireru knelt beside the man, quickly checking if he was still conscious. When it was clear the man wasn't, Ukeireru stood up and flashed a grin. The white-haired boy grinned back. The wild-looking girl did as well.

Ukeireru's hands moved quickly. They had to be done within a minute. _Rule number two. Actions are to be taken as fast as possible._ Ukeireru flashed his thumb up first, then pointed towards his own eyes, then at the other two, and then with a wide movement denoted the room around them. The other two immediately got to work, smashing up the room with the rage only a low-class nobody could bring up against a man like this. A man that supported the regime. Ukeireru meanwhile drew a knife and expertly cut a grand red anarchy symbol on the downed man's chest. Red blood welled up in the cuts, giving the symbol a devious appearance. Ukeireru smiled. Even the devil couldn't do better.

Ukeireru got up and inspected his team members' handiwork. The entire room had been expertly trashed to pieces. No piece of furniture was still standing and everything was littered with pieces of broken wood. The carpet had been torn up, seemingly with teeth, and the one lamp that normally illuminated the small room lay smashed into pieces on top of one half of the bed. Perfect. Ukeireru's right hand came up again, forming the universal sign of money. The boy and girl nodded and the boy picked up a little metal box he had put down in a corner. He opened the box. It was filled with cash. _Rule number three. No matter how much you despise the monetary system, valuables are needed to keep the movement running._

Ukeireru smiled again, hoisted the man at his feet over his shoulder and pointed at the door. The girl on his team broke into a small sprint and opened it carefully, peeking outside, left and right. She went through the door, then appeared again a moment later, giving a thumbs up. Ukeireru went gave the boy his last signal and left through the door. Outside he threw the man to the ground. The man hit it with another sharp crack. Probably something related to that broken arm, Ukeireru thought. He looked back into the house they'd just left. The white-haired boy was wildly pouring gasoline from a jerrycan. When he was done, he threw the jerrycan into a corner, picked the metal cash box up again and exited through the door as well. Ukeireru lit a match and with another great smile threw it into the room before closing the door. Even through the thick wood, the satisfying sound of flames eating away at the splintered furniture was clearly recognizable. _Rule number four. Never leave evidence at the action site._

The boy and girl had taken up positions to watch for anyone who might be coming into the street. If anyone would, they would holler, and Ukeireru would have to react quick with a genjutsu. Ah, the thrill of the action. Ukeireru took out his knife again and now carved the anarchy symbol on the door of the house. When he was content with the result (he hadn't been able to stop himself from putting "No Gods, No Masters" underneath the whole thing) he flashed another devious grin and gave the last thumbs up of the action. The boy and girl nodded, smiled back, and disappeared in separate directions. Ukeireru himself took a last look at the door and the unconscious man against the door post, then ran for it himself, careful so that no one would see him exiting the action scene.

When he was far enough away, Ukeireru congratulated himself on the perfect job. The man whose house it had been was a corrupt bookmaker hired by one of the smaller Konoha clans. He was new to town and a pure little snake, the kind of person who could smile at the same time as plan the juridical downfall of his adversary. An expert on using laws for his own good and at navigating through any government-induced rulings. A piece of shit that made his living of deceiving people in name of the law. In other words, he was the perfect target.

Far behind Ukeireru, a great plume of smoke marked the skies. The Konoha Revolutionary Movement had spoken.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Setsuka Yomura
> 
> _Irrelevant?  Solution?  Dub?  I don't know what those mean!!  Come on, Setsuka think.  Dub.  Duh.  Dozen.  Dozen Eggs.  Chicken Eggs.  Breakfast_.  "Eggs are yummy for breakfast!"  Her comment was met with silence.  "Eh heh heh heh..."  She scratched the back of her head and looked down.  _Darn it!  I just sounded stupid!  Gotta make up for this...  Say something smart... something smart_...  The academy teacher looked over at Setsuka.  "Setsuka?"  "THE SQUARE ROOT OF 69 is 8.30662386!"  The kids of the class laughed at her and she blushed bright red.  "Erm... yes, that is correct.  Anyway, I was trying to tell you that you were mumbling to yourself.  Anyway, that's it for class today.  Everyone make friends with your team and I'm going to go see about your senseis.  Be good, and Okamimura-sensei will be watching over you."  He left the room and Setsuka sighed.
> 
> _Great.  Now I bet Sakurai thinks I'm dumb_.



*Sakurai*

Sakurai sat forward paying attention to each word the teacher spoke. He heard his new team mate's comment.Sakurai didn't know how to react to the comment and pondered on the subject. *Yes, eggs are very good for you as well. They provide the body to be able to produce DNA. Which helps the body grow and possibly heal wounds better.* She began to mumbling or was nervous for some reason, but Sakurai couldn't help her with her difficulty speaking because it would be rude to the authority figure. Sakurai sat forward still paying attention when he heard her speak again. *Hmm, smart. Strange way to show your intelligence.* The class was over and Sakurai stood up and headed for the door. He held it for everyone who passed through. Afterward he met up with his new companions out in the hallway. *"What do you plan to do next? Should we introduce ourselves in a formal setting or a informal?"* Sakurai didn't show it because of his mask and his body language, but Sakurai was thinking very hard on the subject. *Should we go to the ramen shop? Should we go to the training grounds? Should we go to a semi-private place and speak?* All these solutions confounded him. *Well it is up to them because I did ask them, did I not?*


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

She couldn't help but smile with her tomboyish laughter, before twirling the flower in her hand. "These flowers have chakra running through their stems, and poison running through their petals. However, they have been in my bag for a couple of days, so I should get fresher ones. I need to find a specific rare type though, as they have the components naturally built in to create the poison I use. It's called the _'Harakanji Southern Bloomer'_, you heard of it?" she inquired as she began to toss another flower towards the tree, this time getting closer to the mark but still missing by an inch or so. It caused her to get fustrated, realising her aim was getting worse. Just a week ago, she was able to hit her mark perfectly. 

"But hey- you might find it weird I use flowers even though I hangout with mostly _guys_, 'eh?" she grinned, throwing another flower towards the tree for it to hit dead on! "Hell yeah!" she shot her fist in the air after managing to hit spot on, before turning to Iyashii. "Come on - let's head off to the academy. Our future teams are probably waiting y'know," she suggested, before shoving her flowers back into her pouch while also picking up some random ones from the ground, before heading off towards the local Fuzengakure academy.

*{Vaan}*

"Tch, forget it," he smirked before shoving his hands in his pockets and heading inside the academy. After pushing their way through the crowds of new genin, they soon came to the main classroom that was plastered with various child-like things. From a spider's guide to using ninjutsu, to Mr. Momo explaining numeracy. It reminded him of how child-like the academy was, and helped fuel his need to let himself out into the real world. The real world, where ninja were ninja, no matter their rank or how old they were.

In that world, it was a fight for survival.

Shaking the thought, he sat down next to a boy he didn't quite now, smirking slightly as a bunch of screaming girls approached him. "Oh my god Vaan! Your hair is so lovely today!" one of them screamed with delight as she tried to touch it, causing Vaan to lean away slightly on to the guy.
"Hey ladies! Over ther-" before he could even finish, one of the girls grabbed his shirt. 
"Please please pleaaase take it off! I'll take off mine! Hyah!" Before Vaan even agreed, she had ripped off his shirt and smothered it in her face, breathing in the scent of ... well, Vaan. "It smells like ... perfume! Oh lord help meh!" However, Vaan simply shook his head in dissapointment, simply waiting for their teacher to answer as the girls stared at his ripped body. 
"Could you just leave me alone for a moment?" he sighed before being surprised by Setuska jumping on to his lap and smothering her breasts into his face. He waved his arms around, trying to get her off him before fixing his ruffled hair. However, she was quick to grab his arm and drag him off to meet their other teammate.

It wasn't long before they arrived, to where he simply leaned against a tree as Setsuka and Sakurai engaged in a heated debate. He noticed the latter was an Aburame, but unlike a good portion of other people his age, he wasn't discriminative towards them, and saw them as equals. However, the debate they was having over eggs was annoying him, causing him to snap. "Can we just go and find our sensei instead of discussing eggs? And Setsuka ... that name is hardly mature enough. We should just stick to the suggestion that Sakurai gave," he sighed, digging his kunai into the grass with boredom.

*{Tifa}*

Tifa came and sat next to Date and her little brother, waiting with a smile to see who would be on her team. It was only seconds later they were announced, and she sighed at her brothers' reactions. She knew Vaan had shot a demonic glance to Date at some point, while Len simply made another of his witty remarks before trotting off. She listened to how Date said he would protect her, causing her to giggle slightly. "I think you'll find _you_ will be the one need protecting, and I'll be the one there to do it!" she beamed gleefully, giving him one of her own thumbs up. "We should go and meet our other teammate sha'll we? It's that Son Suwoko guy who looks kinda cute!" she giggled before searching the classroom for him. It didn't seem he had arrived yet, so she simply left the building and went to the gardens outside, where she sat down on a bench.

"Come on Date, he should be here soon!" she called, ushering him over while glancing around to see if Son was anywhere. She also wondered where her sensei was, but wasn't too bothered about that now as she wanted to get to know the people she would spend a large amount of her shinobi career with better. Afterall, bad relationships means bad teamwork, and they was going to need a lot of teamwork.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Lyra}*
> 
> She couldn't help but smile with her tomboyish laughter, before twirling the flower in her hand. "These flowers have chakra running through their stems, and poison running through their petals. However, they have been in my bag for a couple of days, so I should get fresher ones. I need to find a specific rare type though, as they have the components naturally built in to create the poison I use. It's called the _'Harakanji Southern Bloomer'_, you heard of it?" she inquired as she began to toss another flower towards the tree, this time getting closer to the mark but still missing by an inch or so. It caused her to get fustrated, realising her aim was getting worse. Just a week ago, she was able to hit her mark perfectly.
> 
> "But hey- you might find it weird I use flowers even though I hangout with mostly _guys_, 'eh?" she grinned, throwing another flower towards the tree for it to hit dead on! "Hell yeah!" she shot her fist in the air after managing to hit spot on, before turning to Iyashii. "Come on - let's head off to the academy. Our future teams are probably waiting y'know," she suggested, before shoving her flowers back into her pouch while also picking up some random ones from the ground, before heading off towards the local Fuzengakure academy.



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya shook his head when Lyra asked him if he'd heard about the flower, feeling slightly embarassed. Still, he couldn't be expected to know everything, right? Plus, he could view it as either he hadn't known something, or now he knew something else. In spite of this, however, he still couldn't help feeling embarassed.

Kinzey laughed quietly at her next question, however. *"Well actually, I would be more inclined to find the fact that you hang out with guys in the first place odd, rather than your use of flowers. Ahh, but that's stereotypical tertiary sexual associations, and you'll have to forgive me for that"*. He smiled almost whistfully and smiled when she hit her mark successfully. *"Yes, that sounds like a good idea" *he agreed, and walked with her back to the accademy.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Bastard!*

Kyo blood was boiling when he heard what this piece of shit had to say to him! Touch his sister!? Play with her!? Under his dead body, looking at Kei and knowing this piece of crap ideas! He would never allow that to happen! Never! Kei would never get hurt by him even if that means her hating him for the rest of his life then so be it.

"I will never...NEVER LET THAT HAPPEN!!!"Kyo yelled and he let his bloody needles aim directly at Koji

Kyo moved Kei out the way by placing his back against hers, she grabbed the back of his shirt and looked up at him. He shook his head, he would regret this later. More than likely he would...

"Please....That enough Kyo.."she whispered

Kyo shook his head,"Its never enough Kei...A guy like him is bad and always will be bad!"Kyo growled,"You know what the funny thing about Fennikusu blood techniques? Their target will always be the enemy with the beating heart.."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

The adrenaline of the morning action still coursed through Ukeireru's veins like a mad bull when he started walking towards the academy. It had been a good one, probably the first KRM action so far that had went totally according to plan. The corrupt shit had been at the right place at the right time, hadn't noticed the subtle Utakata Ukeireru had cast over him and had simply continued his normal morning routines until he came home from the market. There the man had found his long-dead father screaming and shouting at him, then after that breaking his arm and knocking him out. Ukeireru grinned every time he thought about the state of mind of the little shit would have when he woke up.

He reached into his pocket and brought out a packet of cigarettes. Even though the cancer-sticks were probably produced by one of the most corrupt businesses around, he couldn't roll without them. Well, he could, but the subtle feeling of unease and restlessness would slowly drive him crazy until the damning smoke once again teased his throat and took control over the citadel of his lungs. Ukeireru drew a cigarette out of the packet, put it in his mouth and lit it. He took a deep haul, felt the smoke running through his body and felt content. He slowly breathed out, watching the smoke drifting out of his mouth, the twirling and fantastic patterns it created. Today was a day without wind, perfect for smoke-watching. A small smile appeared on Ukeireru's face as he got lost in the twisting smoke. In it he could rest, could happily watch the nonsense patterns that somehow meant more than the whole world. In it he could see his dream, a great anarchist community, where people lived in happiness but were flexible and fluent like the water. It was a beautiful sight, but sadly enough, very far away from the present situation.

The sobering thought shook Ukeireru back to the normal world. The present day world of orders and hierarchy. He spat on the ground, both because he had been smoking for a long time and for his disgust of the modern world and its approval of ignorance. The people walking around him on the main street stared at him, as always. Just because he was not standard. Just because he wasn't blind to the world and its troubles and he was willing to show it to everyone. His mohawk, red today, gently wobbled around on the beat of his steps. Ukeireru's expression steeled as he regarded the stupid masses again, the ones who considered him a dangerous outcast. Any romanticism about a better world was gone again, replaced by anger. He defiantly looked every staring person right into the eyes, not even trying to hide his disgust and hate. The people, as was expected, quickly averted their eyes. One older man spit on the ground. Ukeireru smiled. Probably one of those elder shinobi who had fought in some war or so and thus condemned every youngling that didn't live to their exact rules. Assholes.

The academy came in sight. Ukeireru sighed. He hated the place, like any place where the reigning elite spoiled normal people, forced them to think in their way. Also, the rich clan kids had always thought themselves superior, even young as they were on the academy. Ukeireru still cherished those moments where he absolutely trumped the Uchiha's genjutsu and outran Inuzuka's, showing the little shits that a powerful family wasn't everything. Still though, they had somehow always thought themselves greater than the rest, especially better than that boy who was a few years older than most of them and looked so weird. Ukeireru had never had friends on the academy, but that was more his own choice than real social problems. Or more precisely, it was the clear disgust he showed for everything and everyone associated with authority, including beloved teachers and basic rules of behavior. 

It wasn't like he had a choice though. The movement needed powerful fighters as well, especially if they planned to one day topple the powers that are. Moreover, Ukeireru's parents depended largely on him bringing in the money, since no one with sufficient power seemed to give a shit. Ukeireru ground his teeth together. Fucking assholes, every single one of them. Every spoiled kid, every arrogant parent, every teacher who thought he knew the world. In the door opening of the academy stood a brown-haired girl. Ukeireru shot her a murderous glance and passed by without saying a word. This girl was one of the worst tools in his class, believing in some kind of weird deity that had never manifested itself. Love others as you love yourself. Ukeireru hated the naive shit. He came to the classroom where they were supposed to wait for the announcement of the teams. Oh yeah, first day as genin. Due to the excitement of the action he had almost forgotten it. At least he'd be out of the goddamn cramped classrooms, though Ukeireru was quite sure he'd be placed on a team with two Uchiha's or something similar shitty.

He walked to his standard place in the back of the room, kicking one boy in the back because he was in the way and took another deep drag of his cigarette. The others that had already arrived looked excited and were chatting, except for the boy he'd just kicked, who glared his way. Ukeireru hoisted his legs onto the desk and leaned back. Whatever. He'd see what the day would bring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Serpent's Cross*

*Kukukukuku….
*
Koji chuckled a bit as Kyo proclaimed him a “bad guy”, he was right in that regard but Koji was truly a snake. He would lay in the weeds and strike, but he also possessed a serpentine silver tongue, he was going to turn the tables on Kyo. He wanted to play with his prey like a child playing with his food.

“I am not your enemy, I am the one who will treat you to respect your sister.” Koji said it loud and proud like some white knight out of the fairy tails, but his own proclamation was met by having more than a dozen or so needles formed of blood shot at him.

_Kukukukuku_

*Rip…*

The first of the needles ripped the skin on his cheek creating a slight cut.

_Kukukukuku…_

He agreed with the voices that first strike would have to be paid for with pain!!!

Koji began to bob and weave through the traffic of the needles as they homed in on his “beating heart”, or rather black hole. He backflipped out of the way as Kyo fired the needles in a straight pattern. The needles just barely missing their mark due to Koji’s superior agility. Koji recognized that his strength was up close and the other boy was doing a fine job at keeping him at a distance for the moment. Koji had enough of this playing around, he started cutting across the landscape in a zig zag at an impressive speed, the needles getting increasingly close to hitting their mark as he got closer.

As he got within 5 yards of Kyo he decided enough was enough, Koji rushed straight in through the hail of crimson needles. They pierced and lodged themselves into his skin, but the pain was nothing compared to what he intended to inflict on Kyo, finally he was upon him. He lunged forward aiming a right cross at the young Fennikusu’s jaw line.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Dominate*

Kyo quickly did some hand signs as he saw Koji come directly at him, he used his chnage in body stance jutsu to change his place with a near by barrel. When he did and Koji cut though Kyo instantly did another jutsu, his clone jutsu, Kyo smirked as he made his way on a nearby street lamp.

He tapped his head,"You know what the difference between you and me is right?"he asked

He smirked and snapped his fingers and the clone attacked,"Its the fact that I am fucking dominate! Your blood is dirty and low! You are nothing compared to the Fennikusu or the Aosuki!"he smiled

He then smirked,"And what kind of brother would I be if I let my sister get touched by a piece of shit like you?"he asked

He jumped down aiming to punch him but his clone on the ground aimed to punch his stomach


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"I think those girls who run around with their large boobs hanging out irritating, and could punch them around daily. I'm glad my breasts are small and humble, just so people don't confuse them with mountains," she explained the slightly sensitive subject with ease, as they began to walk towards the Fuzengakure Academy. Now she thought about it, she didn't know Iyashii that well - not even knowning his surname. There was a chance they could be put on the same team, so she decided to make some proper introductions. 

"I don't know much about you now I think about it. We've been at the academy all these years yet never really had a good one-to-one talk, have we?" she admitted with a small smile as they began walking through the hot weather. Everything about Lyra was different to other girls - she wore a very summer-motivated outfit, with a bikini and a white shirt underneath, with a colourful half-dress-sash. Her thigh-highs were her mother's, so she wears them often. She wasn't afraid to say what she wanted, and considered herself _'one of the boys'_. Her motherly nature shines out at times too, and she sometimes wondered if people thought she was older then she looked. 

"So, let's start off with ... uh- ... names! We know eachother's first names, but do we know eachother's _full names_? Hehe, I'm Lyra Murasaki," she held out her hand, gesturing him for a handshake.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

Hakro does a few handseals as he summons two cloans as he told them to attack Akina in his wolf like appearence. Akina pulled out her sword as iit was easy for her to take out the cloans with the blows that the reverse blade sword. Hakro jumps into the air with Spike as they spin in the air he porposely missed Akina as she did the handseals for body flicker to get out of the way. "I am quiting I hate showing off and these people of this academy of Fuzen." "Dad or mom said make a good inpression on people." "Right now they think we are freaks because we are noobs." "No brother, we are as good as they are in anyway." "Do you want to go Tai vs Tai right now?" "Not right now, save our energy for later." Spike went to grab her staff as she became a bit down, she felt the fur for Spike then the staff.

Hakro picke up the papers and map off the ground and shook off the dirt as the students that were outside went back to their activites, "Yu can take anyone down if they critize you for your inpairment." "Thankyou both for coming with me." "I did not really have a choice to be with you Brat." Akina pets Spike and make sure she did not have cuts in her clothes or scratches on her body. She only had a few brusies. Hakro watch her as he turns back to the map and folds it, he was thinking to himself as Spike growled. 

"It's a open place, I don't give a damn that more people are coming."  "We don't have many friends back home, so it is a good start." "Because I am a loner and they think you are weak and can't do much with your inpariment. We can't change it or you can't change people. Just sit here to be quiet till someone shows their faces." Akina sits on the ground next to her brother and Spike tilting her head to listen and smell what is around her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Uchiha Date*

Date smirked and nodded.  _Looks like Tifa inherited the will of fire more so than Len.  This might just be interesting_.  He stood with his hands in his pockets and chuckled.  "Ahem, what was that?  Cute?  Now if Vaan found that out there might be terrible repercussions..."  He smirked as he teased her, before walking alongside her.  Despite having known Vaan and Len for several years, he rarely hung out with Tifa before now.  Probably because of his status as the Ero-sennin reincarnate.  He put his hands behind his head and looked over at a window with smile.  The rain had let up today and the sun was shining.  Finally.

_Today just might be a good day_.


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka jabbed Vaan in the ribs with her finger.  "Meanie-face!"  She stood with her arms crossed, sticking her tongue at him in mock-anger before giving him a wink and heading towards the door.  There was a mishevious gleam in her eye.  She was dumb as bricks, but she graduated the Academy for a reason.  "How about we skip the introductions and go for a spar, huh?"  Her fists clenched in anticipation.  _I may not be the smartest person around, but I'm not gonna fall behind either of you two!  Just watch me, I'll become a good shinobi yet_!


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama|The Viper's Grin
*
_Kukukukukuku…
_

*CRACK*

Koji’s fist smashed the barrel into smithereens  as he cursed in frustration at falling for Kyo’s busch league academy jutsu. He looked up at his prey on the street lamp as he went into a speech about how his Mugenshi blood was dirty and weak.  

_Kukukukuku
_
Koji nodded and smiled with his close eyed serpentine grin as Kyo called him a piece of shit. He was the kind of prey that Koji liked the most, the kind that would be defiant into the very end. It’s not fun to play with someone who is just going to give up, no the fighters were the best one’s.

He continued his calm and collected front as Kyo attempted to pincer him in with an attack from above and below, the flaw in this strategy was that now he was in Koji’s wheelhouse. As Kyo advanced on him Koji began to go into a series of backhand springs to dodge the one from above and get them both on the ground level. He then rushed in at both of them aiming a spinning heel kick that would tag either the bunshin or Kyo in it’s follow through.


----------



## River Song (Mar 25, 2011)

[Yata]

Sighing he heaved himself out of his bed, the mattress creaking under his weight. He blinked clearing the residue liquid from his eyes, then he remembered what day it was, "The day I'll finaly be free from these idiotic half-wits."With a vigour in his step he got ready brushing his teeth, washing his hair and putting on his clothes. He opened the door and walked out guarding his eyes from the bright glaring sun.

He walked down the streets observing his suroundings and the hustle and bustle of the morning market. Reminding himself to do food shopping tonight Yata continued on, thinking of what was to come. What team will he be placed on? Will they get on? Will they appreciate his glass release?

Finnaly he arrived at the accademy and walked through the great doord and into the hallway. He turned into the class room to be greeted with the sight of his fellow classmates. Taking a seat at the front Yata took out a notebook and a pen ready to record the teams which were about to be given out.


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

She sat on the bench eagerly, slowly realising their teammate wouldn't be here so soon. So, an idea popped into her head. Just a simple one to pass time. "Want to spar? I mean, it's the best way to get to know eachother's abilities, and we can learn a lot about eachother from it. What do you say?" she suggested with a smile, as she stood up and placed her hands firmly on her hips.

"Or should I say in words you'll understand - think you can take me~?"

*{Vaan}*

"Whatever!" he muttered as she poked him in his ribs, before giving him a wink. He didn't quite know what it was for, and just ignored it as he put his torn shirt back on. Just seconds later, Setsuka suggested they spar, catching his attention. "Now that's more like it!" he grinned, getting fired up already for the battle that could ensue. "Afterall, let's see what little marshmellow can do!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Uchiha Date*

Date smirked.  _This girl's got spunk_.  He stood up off of the bench and brushed the back of his pants.  "*Now, Tifa, there's only one thing I'm better at than being a perv.  And that's kicking ass.  So let's do this*."  Date took off his hat and ran his fingers through his emerald hair that extended to his lower back.  "*Aah, much better*."  His blue eyes met her brown eyes and he gave her a smirk.  Without another word he grabbed her arm and headed for the Training grounds, waving to his father and mother a few feet away.  He looked ahead and released Tifa's arm, smiling back at her.  "*Are you nervous*?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Lyra}*
> 
> "I think those girls who run around with their large boobs hanging out irritating, and could punch them around daily. I'm glad my breasts are small and humble, just so people don't confuse them with mountains," she explained the slightly sensitive subject with ease, as they began to walk towards the Fuzengakure Academy. Now she thought about it, she didn't know Iyashii that well - not even knowning his surname. There was a chance they could be put on the same team, so she decided to make some proper introductions.
> 
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya looked down at her comment about her breasts, conflicted, before finally mumbling *"Well...if it means anything...I think they're nice sized"*. He shook his head violently, as if trying to clear the thought from his mind.

*"No...I suppose we haven't. Funny, how that works, even in a small village like this. I guess most people are just...seat fillers, to everyone else. Kinda sad; each person alive has their own story to tell, yet so few people, if any, will ever now a particular one. No matter how many people are in the world, we'll always be kindof...alone"*. He let the sad thought hang in the air, until she decided to introduce herself fully.

Iya smiled faintly, taking her hand, and saying *"And I'm Iya...ah, sorry; I'm Iyashii, Unabara. 'Calm Seas', it mean. I wonder what my parents were thinking when they chose it"*.


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

"Nervous? Hehe, never felt better," she smirked, reaching for the pouch on her waist. She fiddled around inside before pulling out a pair of leather black gloves and slipping them on. _These were my mother's ... she used them in her taijutsu attacks. Well, let's see if I can surpass her!_ Tifa smirked before entering her battle stance, staring at Date to see his next moves. Around twenty meters seperated them, meaning she would have to get closer. Sprinting forward, she jumped in the air and swung an upper cut fist towards Date, just missing him on purpose. "And, wah-la!" she used her other fist to swing it straight towards his stomach.

*{Lyra}*

"Uh, thanks. Most people compliment me on my hair or attitude, but of course you compliment my breasts. Thanks bro," she smirked, punching his arm lightly as the two continued walking. After introducing herself, he did the same and revealed his full name meant _'Calm Sea'_. "Calm ... _sea_? Nice ... I'm guessing your parents were on vacation when they named you huh? I don't even know what my name means ... Mu-ra-sa-ki ... that's something else," she jabbered on as they neared the academy, before turning towards him. "Do ... you know your parents?"


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
The final word....Stop*

Kyo cursed as he felt himself flop over to his back, his eye widen as him ad his clone slammed into each other slamming into the vending machine. This wasn't what he was suppose to be doing! He was supposing to be winning, he smirked as he felt blood drip from his lip. Damn rotten snake, thinking that he has the upper hand

Fucker...If it wasn't for Kei...He would have been dead!

But at the same time he was going to show Kei that a punk bitch like him isn't fit for her! He rushed Kyo his fist ready to damage that god damn viper face of his but then that wen he notice Kei was behind him,kunai out and around his neck.

What?...

Kei doing the fight had used her clone to use shadow walk appearing behind her brother and Koji. Her eyes narrowed at Kyo as she was behind Koji and the clones eyes narrowed to Koji while she was behind Kyo.

"Make another move and its your throat."they both said in union

"Kei...?"Kyo said looking at his sister

She withdrew her kunai and placed her kunai in her holster and the clone disappeared, she walked passed Kyo and Koji

"Disappointed!"she said loudly enough for both of them to hear

She walked off

"Shit Kei!!"Kyo yelled but then he turned around"You sick fuck..Don't think this is over by a long shot! You are getting no where near Kei!"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

*"I-I didn't mean it like that!" *Iya cried, scowling. *"You do have nice hair, and your attittude is...refreshing, to say the least. Still, I just thought...ugh, I don't know, maybe that you would want something different as a compliment? F-forget I said anthing..."*.

*"Well, I certainly hope their reasons weren't that stupid. Maybe they predicted that I'd be able to do..." *he flipped the top off his canteen, formed a few handseals, and drew a long, coiling whip of water out of it. *"This?"*

He dropped the whip back into the container, surprised by her next querie. *"Well, I could begin a philisophical rambling on wether or not anyone ever really knows anyone else, but I don't think that's what you're asking; yes, I know them, they're there when I go home, and We talk regularly. However...they've always had such high expectations of me, that I haven't really ever felt that I've met them; I suppose that's why I train so hard, to make them proud. Pretty pathetic, nyeh?

"But what about you? Do you know your parents? What are they like?"*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Uchiha Date*

Date watched her calmly, not taking a stance.  His fighting style didn't require one.  His eyes immediately flickered downward, catching her other fist.  His trademark smirk was gone and his face was calm and serious.  His hand shot out and he planted it on the wrist of the hand she was using to strike him and used it as a handhold.  He pushed off of the ground, doing a one-handed handstand on her wrist.  Their eyes met as he rose into the air and he saw the fiery determination she had.  His right leg shot out to kick her in her right side while his left hand(the hand that wasn't latched onto her wrist) formed a fist that rocketed toward the center of her chest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Viper and The Wolf... "Till We Meet Again"*

Koji smiled at Kyo with that oh so annoying close-eyed grin. It was designed to make a person want to punch him in the face, it was how he liked to lull his prey in. As Kei walked away Koji did not turn to stop her or face her staying in front of Kyo. He disengaged his Shouka.

_Kukukukuku…_

“I’m sorry Kei. I’ll make it up to you next time we play!!”The voices had given him a proper response in order to set the groundwork to meet Kei again. He called out to her and began to approach Kyo. Standing at his side an arm’s length between the two young shinobi.

“I have to leave now, cub. But I’ll be back to play with you and your sister. I didn’t find her the least bit interesting till today, but she’s fun. The kind of girl I’d like to bite in a different way.” Feeling the other boy’s mounting anger he continued on…

“When you grow into a good strong wolf the Viper will be waiting to bite you to death. That’s the only way it’ll be fun.” Koji’s tone would have disturbed a weaker person than Kyo, it was as pleasant as if he had offered him a slice of apple pie. 

“Till we meet again cub.” Koji began to walk away no doubt leaving his prey there festering in anger.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Son Suwoko]*












Son was running late do to oversleeping that day. He hadn't been awoken by his parents because his father had been out on a mission for a couple days now, and his mother was just as slothful as he was. He leaped from tree to tree, from building to building throughout Konohagakure, performing flips and somersaults, not to impress anyone who might see, but simply for the fun of it.

"If I'm right, everyone should still be at the Academy...!" He said to himself as he spiraled towards the top of a building. He grabbed the top, wrapping his tail around it, and held his hand over his eyes. He had a bird's eye of the village. As he enjoyed the scenery, his attention was driven towards the Training Grounds, where two people appeared to be fighting. "Now that's interesting. A fight...!" He said to himself as he swung around the tip of the building, releasing in the direction of the grounds, and flying off.


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

She couldn't help but smile as she aimed a kick towards Date that would fail. However, in literally an instant, she appeared behind Date in the air and sent a straight kick towards his head from literally inches away, so it would be almost impossible to dodge. That was the smartness of Tifa - playing it close range was dangerous for the opponent, and with her always going in for close range, they would be ultimatley screwed. However, she could easily be done over - she was thinking how she didn't have any long range jutsu of her own, so her only bet was her taijutsu.
*
{Lyra}*

"Nope, don't know 'em at all. But I consider my foster mom my actual mom ... she took care of me and a bunch of other orphaned kids. I'd do anything for her," she replied as they entered the academy, looking away from Iyashii. One day, she wanted to meet her parents, but who would they be? Would they still be together with another family? Seperated? _Dead? _


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> She couldn't help but smile as she aimed a kick towards Date that would fail. However, in literally an instant, she appeared behind Date in the air and sent a straight kick towards his head from literally inches away, so it would be almost impossible to dodge. That was the smartness of Tifa - playing it close range was dangerous for the opponent, and with her always going in for close range, they would be ultimatley screwed. However, she could easily be done over - she was thinking how she didn't have any long range jutsu of her own, so her only bet was her taijutsu.



*[Son Suwoko]*

Suwoko studied Date and Tifa as they fought. He was interested with Tifa's reliance on Taijutsu in this fight.

He hanged upside down from a tree, his tail firmly wrapped around a branch, as he silently studying their fighting styles.

"So. These are going to be my teammates?" He was somewhat intimidated by their fighting prowess.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Again?*

Kyo eyes narrowed,"Never in your damn life you will lay your nasty fangs on her.."Kyo growled before running off to catch up with his sister.

She was angry, no that word didn't explain it, but pissed was more like it. Kyo could tell how her face was redder than the setting sun. She was kinda cute like that, but he knew that she wouldn't even give him the time of day again. He sighed as he walked up to her side by side and she tried to walk faster but his long legs was easily catching up with her.

But then he just caught up with her easily time after time soon she was running and he was walking quickly right beside her.

She soon turned around out of breath and yelled,"Stop following me!!"she yelled clearly upset

Kyo frowned,"You are pissed aren't cha?"

Kei almost wanted to grab her hair and rip it off,"Of course! I am furious with you Kyo!! Argh!"she yelled before turning around not knowing where she was going but she knew behind her Kyo was just keeping his pace

Kyo looked down on the ground as he frowned, that bastard snake really want to do something with Kei...But he won't allow that, he would never allow it...Not yet

Not yet...She is still his...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 25, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> "You sure you want to fight? the one who would end up dying is you after all" the prisoner #1 said, his tone and smile filled with cockiness, the pride of the champion.



*Kazuma*

The blue-haired guy looked fiercely at Kazuma, his eyes filled with anger though probably it was not only because the champion was underestimating him."I don?t want to hear that for the coward who hurt the arms of my big sister"Sagara replied with a serious tone of voice. During his last fight kazuma went all out of control against Emily Sagara, older sister of Kohaku, his "illness" took, unexpectedly, control of his brain making the boy to turn into a sadist. The fight between the former experiment subject and the female fighter finished with the girls arms dislocated and kazuma laughing a little. If Kaede weren?t there who knows what could have happened to her.

"Shut your ass, your sister was weak and still she challenged me...now is your turn"the boy said and went all on four, baring his sharp teeth that made him resemble a shark, his eyes became cold, there was no emotion being showed in them."Bastard"Kohaku muttered to himself and adopted a fighting pose as well*"Seems that the fight is already heating up without even having started...then without delaying it more...START!!!!"*the announcer said.

The golden eyed guy didn?t wasted time and dashed to take a big scythe that was in the middle of the battle zone, making some movements with it he pointed it at Kazuma"Come at me, punk".


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Lyra}*
> 
> "Nope, don't know 'em at all. But I consider my foster mom my actual mom ... she took care of me and a bunch of other orphaned kids. I'd do anything for her," she replied as they entered the academy, looking away from Iyashii. One day, she wanted to meet her parents, but who would they be? Would they still be together with another family? Seperated? _Dead? _



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya nodded. *"That's good, that you have such a good relationship with your foster parents. Well..." *He looked down for a second, thinking, and then looked up, a smile on his face. *"I hope I can see you again some time Lyra. Good luck with your team. Don't die, okay?" *He nodded, as if answering to himself that of course she wouldn't, and walked away, smiling.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

"Let's go in the building, late as usual." "You can lead the way you knoe where the class room is and the directions to get there." Hakro nods as he folds up the map, putting it into his bag. Akina got off the ground dusting her skirt. Hakro already noticed that Spike wa already at the door. "Everyone is ready for this to happen." He got off the ground as he and his sister enter the building with Spike. The tapping of Akina's staff was getting to him and also the claws tabbing on the floor, he only wanted peace at the moment. "Hakro, do you think I end up with some one?" Hakro sigh"You have to answer that on your own and glad to comprtr with other messed up girls. For me I will mate with a female wolf." "This is where we depart from each other till tonight, good luck with your team." "Hopeful one of your teammates tells me when you end up in the hospital again." Spike growled at Hakro as they seperate to find their teammates or find out by themselfs.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> She couldn't help but smile as she aimed a kick towards Date that would fail. However, in literally an instant, she appeared behind Date in the air and sent a straight kick towards his head from literally inches away, so it would be almost impossible to dodge. That was the smartness of Tifa - playing it close range was dangerous for the opponent, and with her always going in for close range, they would be ultimatley screwed. However, she could easily be done over - she was thinking how she didn't have any long range jutsu of her own, so her only bet was her taijutsu.



*Uchiha Date*

_The hell_?!

Tifa completely vanished as he was about to attack her.  He was caught off-guard pretty badly, he didn't expect her to know shunshin.  He felt her foot meet his hair and time seemed to slow down.  His reflexes were sharp from training with his dad, but even with his reflexes he would need the sharingan to foresee her shunshin taijutsu.  However, he wasn't completely out of luck.  Her kick landed and sent a shock of pain throughout his head, but his hands clasped tightly on her ankle as she did so.  He yanked her from behind him and threw her down to the ground, before rolling to the ground next to her and up onto his feet.

_She is reliant on her Taijutsu.  I'll have to keep her long range._

He dashed backwards and flipped through handseals when another idea popped into his head.  He brought his fingers to his mouth. "_Goukakyuu no Jutsu_!"  He fired the ball of flames at her, using it as cover.  He flipped through more seals.  "_Kuchiyose no Jutsu_!"  He slammed his hand into the ground and smoke covered his form.  A wolf-sized white dragon appeared.  "*Two on One.  Let's turn the odds in our favor, Reshi*!"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Uchiha Date*
> 
> _The hell_?!
> 
> ...



*[Son Suwoko]*












"What the Hell?! This dude is summoning dragons and breathing fire?!! Am I outta my league here...?" He exclaimed as he fell out of the tree and on his face, quickly recovering to witness the action as he continued.


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

She smiled at his reply, before grinning brightly. "Yeah, you too. Heck, we may even be on the same team!" with that, the two parted ways, heading different directions through the academy. Lyra entered the class and sat down on her own, gazing out of the window as she waited for teams to be announced.

*{Tifa}*

"Dammit!" she cried as she slammed into the ground. There wasn't much force to it, but she did get a few bruises. She glanced back over to Date who had now kept his distance and launched a fireball towards her, while also summoning a dragon. He's going to run out of chakra soon ... yet I've used barely anything. She quickly rolled to the side to evade the fireball, while seeing the dragon already summoned. It wasn't tall, only about the size of a wolf. "Summoning jutsu? At this level!? Wow ..." she gasped in amazement before running towards Date. When in range for her technique, she swung a punch that was meters away from Date, but soon appeared behind the dragon, grabbing it's leg and tossing it towards Date.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Be Nice~*

Kei and Kyo were waking it wasn't like earlier today when everything was today because of that damn fight and Kyo was cursing that he was letting himself go because that but he had a lot of things on his mind. He'll have to make it up to Kei when she lets him, but he knew it wasn't going to be any time soon. He sighed, such a troublesome woman letting her emotions run wild like that and stuff and then getting in a fight..

"damn..."he cursed under his breath

Soon they made it to the academy where two others were sitting a boy and a girl. Kyo notice the girl from a picture when his mother was going over teams and other junk. And who said Fuzen was small, he smirked to himself. Kei turned to her brother and pouted but was only greeted by his cocky smile...

"Please be nice...I think they are the new genin..."Kei said

Kyo rolled his eyes as they neared, he took a deep breath ad yelled

"Yo get a room you flatchested airheads!"he yelled, Kei turned sharply to him and he only met her forehead with a kiss

"Damn you..."Kei cursed,"And that a boy!"

"Heh~...Looks like a wanna be girl


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

She heard the comment from miles away, and shot around at him with a smirk. "Flat-chested air heads? Please. I can tell your dick is smaller then your pinky by just looking at you," she quipped before turning away, keeping an ear open to here his reply. She knew it would be an angry one, and it wasn't like her to be like this. Usually, she likes to be like a mother to the others, but she doesn't take shit from _anyone._


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Hot? Brother Complex Go!!*

Kyo smiled at the girl as he walked over to her, Kei was right behind him grabbing his shirt, just in case he wanted to throw down again, but right when she was about to say she was going to say she was sorry, she saw her brother smirking. His smirk was cocky as he was towering over the girl

"I can show you that cha wrong girly..."he smirked looking down at her,"You won't be walking after I am done with you~"

Kei eyes widen as she blushed like hell when she realized what he was talking about! She shook her head but she knew that Kyo was serious as hell. She grabbed his arm tight until he looked behind and saw her blushing and looking at the ground.

"You don't say that to a lady Kyo."Kei said

Kyo smirked,"You are right I shouldn't have said it around _you_"Kyo told his sister before giving a slight look at the girl with the flatchest


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> "Dammit!" she cried as she slammed into the ground. There wasn't much force to it, but she did get a few bruises. She glanced back over to Date who had now kept his distance and launched a fireball towards her, while also summoning a dragon. He's going to run out of chakra soon ... yet I've used barely anything. She quickly rolled to the side to evade the fireball, while seeing the dragon already summoned. It wasn't tall, only about the size of a wolf. "Summoning jutsu? At this level!? Wow ..." she gasped in amazement before running towards Date. When in range for her technique, she swung a punch that was meters away from Date, but soon appeared behind the dragon, grabbing it's leg and tossing it towards Date.



Date leapt towards her, anticipating her shunshin.  She tossed Reshiram at him, but the dragon flapped its wings to gain control while airborne.  It swung around, it's claws catching the sun and letting of a vicious gleam.  The sharp claws sped toward her cheek while Date entered her personal space.  He ducked low as her dashed toward her, making him harder to hit.  He slid to a stop underneath her and clenched his fist at his side.  Reshiram's wing flapped past her face, missing her cheek with his claw on purpose.  It blocked her sight of Date and he wrapped his arms around her legs, lifting her up to his shoulders.  He was going to toss her across the training field, but a rock had other plans.  His foot hit the rock and he tripped.  They both fell and rolled, ending up with her on top of him.  He stared up at her, his face turning the slightest shade of red before he started laughing hard.  "*Well that didn't go as expected!  You're pretty strong Tifa*!" 

He sat up and looked at her for a while longer.  He gave her a few minutes before he spoke.  "*Uhm, Tifa?  Could you, uh... get out of my lap now*?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

"I thought youwere going to leave me, and why anyone talked to us this is depressing." "Soon we be, just shut up for now and smile, we are going to end up in the coldness alone." "You were righ what you said about being new but that will change." "Right now we are just invisable to every at the damn moment." "It is okay, it will work out some way." She touch Spike's white fur as they continue down the hall towards the class room to find the team listings, ] Who is on our freaking teams, sis. On my teams are Luka Shugosha and Kyo Aosuki. YOur teammates are Kei Aosuki and Iyashii Unabara, how in hell are we going to find these people. {COLOR="Magrnta"] These people will come to this room to chek out the listings of their teams."[/COLOR]


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

She scoffed in disgust before standing up. "Eww, threating me with rape? You are sick," she spat before smirking. "Think _it_ will reach anyway?" she smiled, tapping her foot on the ground waiting for his response. 

Two can play this game.

*{Tifa}*

She was about to use her feint ability when Date tripped, with her landing bang on top of him. Blushing furiously, she didn't quite know what to do. "Uh ... yeah ... thanks ..." she breathed before quickly jumping off and fixing her appearance.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

"Its not rape if you want it right? We can play role play if you want."he smirked as he let Kei go for a minute,"Oh...It will tear you apart girly but you would be happy because it will be _me_ who will be tearing you apart...You should be honored."

He smirked, Kei face palmed, she turned to the boy and smiled, h as shy. Anda horrible guy if he gad let this carried on. So the chances of them going out were slim as hell, she smirked when she notice these things

"Hello, my name is Kei...Kei Aosuki...How are you?"she asked the boy, while her brother gave a quick glare at him but then turned away. He was having fun with this girl for a moment and he didn't seem like the type to have any balls to talk or flirt with Kei. He smirked


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"Bitch please! Like anyone would get raped by a ten-year-old. Standards these days are falling kid," she remarked, glaring him down. "I don't think you've even hit puberty. Where is your facial hair? Heck, where is the hair on your arms? Please, just leave before you embaress yourself darling," she suggested, as she realised why he would probably want to _"rape"_ her. Afterall, she was wearing a bikini with a sash and white shirt. However, she wouldn't even let a boy _hug_ her unless they were close.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 25, 2011)

*Jozu observes the fight*

Jozu was running late the dream had shaken him up but he could get to the academy in no time. He was almost there when he over heard sounds of a fight it sounded interesting so he looked for a nearby tree and used body flicker to get to it quickly he sat slumped down and started to watch it. It was a weird group alright a Green haired guy a little runt. "Hehe this is gonna be interesting" Jozu said with a smirk. But when the green haired guy went to throw the runt he slipped on a rock and they ended up in a akward position.
"Well that wasn't expected, maybe I should leave before these two start making out"
Jozu used body flicker to make his way to the Academy embarrassed of what he had just seen.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki;
...*

Kyo scratch the back of his head,"Then don't dress like a slut whore.."he told her as he walked back over to his sister, her mouth gaping at the comment. Her brother was such a failure at life, but at the same time a big winner. Kei looked at her brother who smiled down at her and pat her head. He then looked at the sky and notice the sun was setting, he was wondering did that Koji kid get hit by someone yet...

Damn brat looking like a wanna be tranny...

Kei smiled at her brother and then at the gang,"I don't know how many times I have to say sorry in a day, but please forgive my brother he is kinda rude towards girls.."she smiled,"My name is Kei Aosuki and this is my brother Kyo Aosuki, we are genin just like you."

She smiled nicely before turning to her brother

"Oi what cha want me to say dick biter over there is a man in disguse and man with a pussy back there is shy like fuck...Damn..I hope my team is better.."Kyo groaned

Kei shook her head,"Idiot..."she mumbled

"Only to lowlives Kei...Only to lowlives..."Kyo said as he wrapped his arms around her neck and smiled at the other two genins.


----------



## Laix (Mar 25, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"That's it!" she snapped as she stormed over towards him and grabbed him by his shirt. "How do you think you'd feel to get beaten up by a _girl?_ Huh!?" she yelled in contrast to her usually calm personality. But when someone was being that rude for no reason, nobody could resist. She raised her fist, ready to punch him in the face.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Iyashii]*

Iyashii turned to Kei as she approached and introduced herself, closing the book he had been reading around his finger so he wouldn't lose his place. *"Hellooooo...Keiiii...?" *he replied slowly, confused. *"Why, um, are you introducing yourself? It's me, Iyashii...we've met before" *He smiled embaressedly, unsure if he was missing something.

He glanced over at Kyo and Lyra, eager to change the subject. *"That's your brother, yes? He's being very, um, forward"*. He scratched the back of his head, considering. *"He really shouldn't be speaking to her that way, but...Lyra can defend herself. If she needed help, she'd ask for it, anyway. I considered trying to help her, but I don't think she'd very much appreciate that"*. He looked back at Kei. *"A-anyway, have you met your team yet? I should probably find out who my future nakama are, but...I'm a bit nervous, to be honest"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 25, 2011)

kinzey said:


> *[Luka Shugosha]*
> 
> Luka giggled at her sister. *"Come on, Thal, you're so dull! 'Misshaps', whatever those are, are fun! This is an adventure! Relax! Have fun! Run into a brick wall! Like this-" *she looked around, before finding a suitable building- concrete, mind you, not brick- and promptly did so, slamming into it and returning a few seconds later, her hair fluffed up but seeming otherwise unharmed, a content smile on her face (()). *"See? It's fun! Aww well, let's go!" *She took her sister by the hand once more, and began skipping down the street.



*[Thalia]*

Thalia wanted to facepalm once again, her sister was being a complete idiot. However she couldn't control that. She sighed before slowly following her again, making sure to avoid all buildings so she wouldn't re-create what her sister had done. She smiled happily saying"So, do you think we'll be assigned on the same team? I mean, I'm not sure how many people are graduating so I don't exactly know the odds of us getting in the same team."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> She was about to use her feint ability when Date tripped, with her landing bang on top of him. Blushing furiously, she didn't quite know what to do. "Uh ... yeah ... thanks ..." she breathed before quickly jumping off and fixing her appearance.



Date chuckled and stood up.  "*Well this was... educational*."  He put his hat back on and took off his white outer shirt, wearing a tight black t shirt that was easy to move in.  The sleeves went to his elbows and around his wrist was a blach cloth with the Uchiha crest.  Reshiram flew over to him and landed next to him and he looked over at Tifa.  "*Come on, let's go out for some food or something.  My treat*."


----------



## Kenju (Mar 25, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame - Konoha Academy*

A boy with brown haired, walks up to the Academy in a profound manner. He doesn't show any sign of being a slacker or a thug. He gives the appearance of a well mannered young gentlemen. He looks more like a person that should be out drinking tea instead of living the life as a ninja. Even more strange is that this open boy is a member of the Aburame Clan.

A calm smile is on his face as he is in deep thought. Yet, his train of thought is broken when he heres; "Kyaa~ Tsugita~". This is from a young girl about his age, however other girls around are also giving this same impression. "Morning ladies, how are you doing on this wonderful day? " he politely speaks to them. "Boring, until you showed up" another one of the girls stated, giggling along with the others. "Heh, I see, so glad I could help brighten up your days," The Aburame spoke nicely to each and every one of them.

"Ah~ We're so sad that you aren't on our teams," another girl complained in a whimpering tone. "So sorry ladies, if I could I'd like to be on all of your teams,"
"Ah~ Tsugita-chan just what are you trying to imply!" the girls began to say similar things such as this.

"Hehe, well ladies I don't have much time to chat. So if you'll excuse me, good day." Tsugita politely spoke with his usual charming appearance. The girls are left gazing at the gentlemen like statues.
From his pocket, Tsugita removes a piece of paper and unfolds it.
"Hmm, *Len Warholic* and *Ikuto Uchiha*. I think I remember them from class. Either way, these are the two people who will be a big part in the many chapters of my life."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kazuma*

The black and white haired guy didn´t react at the words of Kohaku, it was one of the principles that Ginji taught him "/never get carried away by your opponent´s words/"he thought. Analyzing him, Kazuma did not doubt about Sagara being the third strongest but still his sister was stronger and she lost shamefully against the kid; fighting in that place was not a game at least for most of prisoners, if they were able to retain the title of the champion for a determined time they would be able to get a big amount of money and also they could be free. For such a opportunity there had to be some obstacles, and that was that unless the fighter was strong or worthy enough of keeping him/her alive, the match would always end with someone dying, that was the law of that place, the law of that underworld.

"hey oldman, is really that child the champion? he isn´t even moving"the younger guard who guided the prisoners to the training zone hours ago, asked "He is not the kind of guy who goes all out during a fight against worthless opponents even if it looks like he is giving his all, the only one who made him be serious was the former champion who defeated him and that Sagara chick, older sister of the guy with the scythe... that little kid is a fighting machine by nature, he does not have to use his head, it is like his body moves alone, its kind of fearsome some times" after those words both guards turned to see the match which seemed to already begin.

As soon as he was done with analyzing Kohaku, kazuma rushed against the blue-haired guy, his movements just like a predator going all out for his prey, that was the clue, Sagara was worthy of a good fight.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Ugh..*

Kyo shook his head and moved out the way of the raging female, he sighed he hated women like that. Not even a girl in his eyes but a raging untamed devil posing as a girl. He sighed as he stroke the side of his head. He looked over at Kei who was talking to what ever the hell his name is and frowned he turned to the raging devil woman. He smiled when he realized that one of his uncles called his mother the devil..

Heh funny

But he turned to her,"So damn unattractive yelling and screaming like that won't get you laid and those wrinkles that show up on your face when you scrowl like that makes your face look uneve..."he sighed as he moved away,"Get some class in ya first devil woman..."

Kei was watching her brother take a seat next to her as she continued to talk to Iyashii, she smiled kindly.

"Are you? Breath, it will be a starting of a new day..A new beginning isn't that exciting!?"she asked as she looked up at the sky,"Me and my brother already know we won't be on the same time mom already told us but I want to know the other genins who graduated.."

Kyo rolled his eyes

"So Iyashii, hmm I think you were in my same class right? You and my brother were the top of the people who graduated! That is so cool!"she smiled

"Eh...Nothing special about that."Kyo mumbled


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Thalia wanted to facepalm once again, her sister was being a complete idiot. However she couldn't control that. She sighed before slowly following her again, making sure to avoid all buildings so she wouldn't re-create what her sister had done. She smiled happily saying"So, do you think we'll be assigned on the same team? I mean, I'm not sure how many people are graduating so I don't exactly know the odds of us getting in the same team."



*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka shrugged in response to her sister's question. *"I don't know. I hope not- not that you wouldn't make a great team mate, Thal! It's just, I want to make as many friends as possible, and we're already friends, right?" *She smiled, a sweatdrop rolling down the back of her head.



Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
> Ugh..*
> 
> Kyo shook his head and moved out the way of the raging female, he sighed he hated women like that. Not even a girl in his eyes but a raging untamed devil posing as a girl. He sighed as he stroke the side of his head. He looked over at Kei who was talking to what ever the hell his name is and frowned he turned to the raging devil woman. He smiled when he realized that one of his uncles called his mother the devil..
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya nodded, glad to let someone else take over, breathing deeply as Kei instructed. *"Thanks, I'm totally fine now"*. He wasn't, and though it had helped a bit, he still felt unnerved. But Kei was being nice to him, and he wanted to return the favor. When she mentioned that he was at the top of their class, along with her brother, he blushed and said *"Oh, it's nothing much really. I could've done alot better"*. His thoughts wandered back to his failiures at the training field that morning, and he winced. *"I-I hope to get the chance to prove myself, as a genin. What about you, Kei, do you have any hopes?" *he asked suddenly, curious. He looked up at her as he waited, his head cocked intently.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hope*

Kei smiled as she hopped on the fence and look to the setting sun and smiled at Iyashii. Her hands on her back as she thought about her hopes, she didn't have many nor did she care about the future looking at it. She was happy with the present, this moment right here with her brother laughing and yelling with him was enough to keep her statisfied. 

She cheerfully smiled,"To always be happy silly!"she said,"People do to much for other and then think about themselves to late, as a ninja put futures are never promised. We can die any day, so why think about if we are going to get married, we might die for our village right now...Haha~ Maybe not I think to hard."

Kei smiled at Iyashii and then hopped down on the ground, brushing her skirt. She looked out in the open air...

"I just hope for a brighter future for me and my brother. That I can enjoy every day like it my last...Ya know!"she laughed

That is my girl.."a voice called out, she was turned around and saw a stunning figure walking towards the academy

Her mother....

Taiyou Aosuki


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2011)

*Miho*

She hadn't moved from her spot in the last hour. As still as stone Miho was as she leaned up against the wall by the academy opening. The place was a bit more lively now as they were entering and exiting at a much faster rate. It would only be a matter of time before she finally found out who her squad members would be. Deciding to waste some time, Miho's eyes darted from place to place examining her surroundings In the distant she could see a lone figure making his way toward her or either the academy.

Then she noticed that it was _him_.

The most disastrous, horrendous and funky looking Mohawk she had ever seen on a person.  He walked at his own pace with a disgruntled look on his face, obviously recalling a moment or a thought in his find that worked on his nerves, that what it looked like to Miho anyway. The dark haired boy foots steps got louder and louder, the sound of his shoes thudding against the dirt as it kicked up small particles of sand. Just the way he carried himself or the way he dressed, the boy could easily intimidate those of a week heart. 

Once he was in close enough proximity, close enough for the both of them to just be able to feel each others presence without even having to look if they wanted, he shot a glance in her direction. For that brief moment time just froze to a still. Miho could see the coldness in his eyes from his glance, but she wouldn't call it the look of a psychopath or some crackbrain nutjob wacko...well maybe a wacko. Still, the feeling of the glance was very murderous as her left eye met both of his.

"Kaosuwo Ukeireru." 

Miho muttered as a half-hearted greeting while laughing inwardly as he passed by her. The boy was nothing, but a trouble maker in the academy . One would think, considering his age, that he would set an example and be much more wise, but he wasn't. Miho considered him to be nothing more than a child with the morals of a high class lawyer and the attitude of a prepubescent teen with bad acne who assumed they knew everything. 

Though his distaste seemed to be particular. He seemed to have an intense dislike for certain group of people and Miho was pretty sure she was also on his list.

"I hope the lord continues to bless him and lead him to some sort of happiness. Going by the lord's book, I shall respect him as an individual and a comrade in arms." She spoke to herself as she gazed into the bright blue sky. "Though if he's to stand against me...I won't hesitate to strike him down."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hope*
> 
> Kei smiled as she hopped on the fence and look to the setting sun and smiled at Iyashii. Her hands on her back as she thought about her hopes, she didn't have many nor did she care about the future looking at it. She was happy with the present, this moment right here with her brother laughing and yelling with him was enough to keep her statisfied.
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya nodded at what Kei said. It made sense, but...*"Yeah, being happy is important," *he replied, *"but, without a real goal, something to strive towards, well then, when you really do die...then what will it mean? All your live, has been leading up towards that moment, that end, and what have you acomplished? Being happy? What does that leave for those that will come later? Will they say 'look at what we gained from our ancestors...being happy'? I don't want to insult your philosophy Kei, but when you need something to give you insperation...what will a want for happiness give?"*

Just as he finished, however, he heard a voice ring out, and he turned, seeing the Fuzenkage, Taiyou Aosuki. As he laid his eyes on her, blood rushed up into his face, turning his face pink and his ears firey red, he suddenly fell backward, an arcing gout of blood shooting out of his nostrils.

As the blood stopped, he stood, bowing deeply. *"Ah! F-fuzenkage-sama! It is an honor"*. He had seen the Fuzenkage around the village from time to time, and he had to admit, that he thought she was beautiful. He kept in his bow, unsure of what to do, not wanting to insult her.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Taiyou, Kyo, and Kei Aosuki:
Teammates*

Kyo quickly got up from the dirt and brushed it off of him as his mother came. He smiled, he loved her so much and when she told him to protect his sister. He took the job with honor. And as she walked towards them smiling like she always did it made him smile. Even Kei smiled but then she giggled when she saw Iyashii almost pass out and then bow

Taiyou made her way and place her hand on Iyashii head

"Call me Taiyou or Lady Aosuki...Anything else makes me embarrassed."Taiyou smiled as she rubbed the back of the kid head. In her hands was a piece of paper, Kei looked closely and saw names.

"What are you doing here mom? Aren't you suppose tobe working?"Kyo asked,"Echo said that you wouldn't have any free time because of Kiri troubles."

Taiyou sighed,"Eh..You know how I am, but I am getting to something important as well.Today did your teachers tell you your teammates name?"Taiyou asked

Kei shook her head,"They said the papers didn't come in."

Taiyou winked,"Well then good thing I have this paper don't I? You can learn your teammate name and your sensei."Taiyou smiled

"As long as I am not on the same team as this guy right here or that girl...I am fine."Kyo said looking at Lyra and Iyashii only receiving a slight pop on the forehead by his mother

"So are you kids ready?"


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kaminaga Katsu*

_Why does it always rain? Is Kirigakure itself never going to stop crying?_

The young man, no older than fifteen with deep red hair, wandered an empty street within the Hidden Village of the Mist. Everyone who lived here had long since run off to other Hidden Villages, or maybe just normal towns to live a normal life. Perhaps there was only over half of the population left now and the crisis was getting worse; a different family seemed to leave each week. Last year had been so bad that Kirigakure didn't even enter the Chunin Exams, citing lack of interest. The truth was more than apparent to those within Kirigakure, though...

_There is no hope in their eyes._

Katsu didn't think of himself as an idealist or a revolutionary, but he loved Kirigakure. He had met so many marvelous people, seen such incredible skill, that he wanted to do anything he could to bring back the hope that had long since disappeared. He didn't exactly know why everything was so bleak now, but he understood it had something to do with a great battle that occured only a short while after he was born. Nobody left in Kirigakure wanted to talk about it, so Katsu merely ignored it. What happened to the Hidden Village wasn't as important as what would happen to it in the future. Could Kirigakure truly maintain its position as one of the Five Great Hidden Villages if it lost manpower every week?

_At this rate, soon Kirigakure will no longer exist..._ _There must be something I can do.

_So deep in thought, the Genin didn't notice the group of five men now surrounding him. Each one wore vaguely similar clothing, something between that of a Kirigakure ninja and rags, and each of them had a great scar across their forehead protector. Katsu knew why they did that, it was a practice only Missing-nin performed, as a sign of proof that they've left their Hidden Village behind. The tallest of the five, the leader as well from the way none of the others moved an inch until he did, pulled out a kunai from his belt and stretched his arm fully as he pointed it at Katsu.

"*Gis yer money, kid,*" the man spoke, his voice slurred and accented, "*Gis yer money, or I'll leave ya in the gutter.*"
"*Bandits within the walls of Kirigakure?*" Katsu said, his face showing not a sign of fear, "*Does the Mizukage command no fear any more?*"
"*Th' Mizukage is a waste'a space, kid,*" the man replied, without moving an inch, "*We ain't got nuthin' t'fear from that one. They can' even save this shithole, so w'chance have ya got of 'em savin' yer sorry hide?*"
"*I guess you're right... Nobody has seen the Mizukage for days now,*" Katsu mused, still unperturbed, "*Perhaps they fell asleep in the sauna and fell into a coma...*"
"*Enough chatter, kid,*" the man said, clearly getting tired of standing around in the rain, "*Or d'you really wanna die out here?*"
"*Me? Die? I have no intention of dying,*" Katsu smiled, "*But tell me, what is it you fight for?*"
"*Wha'?*" the man said, confused by the sudden question.
"*I'm only curious... Everyone has a reason to fight, right?*"
"*We figh' fer ourselves.*" the man replied confidently, "*Nobody else gives a flyin' fuck abou' us, so we figh' for ourselves. T'put money on the tables of our families and pu' clothes on their backs.*"
"*I can't argue with that,*" Katsu muttered, "*But I still can't hand over my life.*"
"*You ain't got a choice, brat!*" the man shouted, lunging forward with his kunai, "*If y'don' die, m'family don' eat!*"

The large man was surprised to see Katsu already standing behind him, a small wakizashi in his hand. It had blood on it, but the rain quickly washed it away. He didn't notice that his arm became numb for a few seconds, but when he did the others sprang into action as well. As kunai and shuriken flew across the deserted street, the red headed ninja effortlessly dodged and parried everything. His attacks were few but precise and his eyes never held an ounce of anger or malice in them. Within a few minutes, the battle was over as the group of Missing-nin were sprawled across the floor clutching their painful wounds.

"*You can have my money,*" Katsu said as a small leather bag fell with a chink, "*But you can't have my life. I also have something I'm fighting for - the restoration of Kirigakure.*"
"*Heh... You'll... never succeed... Nobody ever... has...*"
"*You're probably right,*" Katsu smiled, "*But it's worth a shot, right?*"
"*Wh... why... didn' you... kill... us?*" the leader of the group panted, "*We was tryin'... t'kill you...*"
"*I can't kill a man for his ideals, especially when they're something like putting food on the table for their family,*" Katsu sighed, "*Besides, I want you to do something for me.*"
"*Wha'...?*"
"*If you can't have faith in yourself, have faith in me,*" Katsu said as he began walking away, "*It won't be tomorrow, or next week or even next month... It may not even be next year. But I will see Kirigakure restored.*"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

When the Fuzenkage rubbed him on the head, his vision swam, and he thought he was going to pass out. He straighed up, smiling, and nodded. *"Yes, Fuze- ah, I-I mean...Taiyou-sama"*.

When the Fuzen- ugh, Taiyou- he would have to work on that- when _Taiyou _mentioned the paper having the team assignments, Iya blinked, surprised. This was an interesting turn of events. _*I could find out exactly who's on my team before any of the others know *_he thought.

His head snapped around when Kyo made his comment about how he didn't want to be on a team with him or Lyra. His eyelid twitched, and something small inside him snapped- no, didn't snap, more like...temporary disconnected. For that one second, he lost his restraint, and said aloud, for everyone to hear, venom clear in his voice, *"Yeah? Well I pray that you aren't on my team, you obsessive, controlling, parasitic lamprey"*.

He looked right at Kyo for a moment, how brow furrowed, not wavering, and then turned back to Taiyou, smiling once more. *"I appologize for that; yes, I'm sure we'd all love to know"*.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai could see that all the girls swooned over Vaan, *that is very rude of those girls to do that. Do they not take in account that Vaan is uncomfortable being smothered? I guess that they don't dwell on these things and it seems he sort of likes the attention. *After Sakurai walked up to the other two, Setsuka offered a spar between team mates. *Hmm, the duel might not be fair to those two.* Sakurai worried about his new friends choosing such a thing. Sakurai looked over to see that Vaan was fired up to accept such a thing. *Calling someone a marshmallow is such a rude way to talk to a person. I do think I have to get used to the way they talk, and hopefully this does not turn out badly.* Sakurai nodded, *"fine. We will head out to the training grounds to spar."* Sakurai turned and led the way.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kyo, Kei, and Taiyou Aosuki:
What!?*

Taiyou began to laugh and Kei giggled at Iyashii attempts at a dis. Even Kyo was strucken back, he was called a bitch, bastard, jackass, and more but never a lamprey. He cocked a smirk as he tried to hold it in. But inside he was thinking about how the hell he could kick this kids ass later and maybe by this time his mother took out the piece of paper still smiling.

"Aye Aye, lets get this thing over with, you kids should get home soon before the sun sets."Taiyou warned

"Come on mom, say them before I latch myself on Iyashii here...And for a matter of fact...I am a wolf..Not a parasite.."Kyo smiled

Kei smiled and she nundged Iyashii and whispered,"We will work on your trash talking later."she smiled

Taiyou took a deep breath

Team Nine will be, Luka Shugosha and Harko Ezel...Team 2...Lyra Murasaki, Kyo Aosuki, and Thalia Warholic and finally Team 6 will be  Iyrashii Unabara, Akina Ezel, and Kei Aosuki..."Taiyou smiled finishing

Kyo eyes widen,"WHAT!!!???


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kazuma*

He dashed like a wild animal going against his prey, the killing instinct coming from him was clearly felt by Kohaku who couldn´t believe how that kid changed the atmosphere of the arena just at the beginning of the fight but still his guts did not allow him to retreat, he had to get his revenge for what Kazuma did to his sister and nothing would stop him. With each moment Kazuma was closer and closer of him"Frontal attacks won´t work on me punk"Sagara said and raised the scythe just to try to cut vertically on the white and black haired guy who was already about to reach the body of the opponent.

As soon as e noticed the vertical cut coming for him, the boy stopped suddenly and with a fast move jumped aside, dodging the weapon he jumped back as soon as he landed just to take his distance."/Let´s try another thing/"he thought and rapidly made a couple of hand seals,7 images of him appeared instantly as Kohaku wasn´t amused at all. In that place many kinds of people were gathered as if they were animals and imprisoned just to let them take some fresh air while training or participating in a dogs fight like that one, for the wealthy bastards sitting around the arena, the life was easy and they were there only to see these illegal fights but for the fighters, it´s a win or die situation. Being all those prisoners gathered there, it was not difficult to find one or two shinobi who could use the clone technique.

Once again the guy with the tattoo in his left hand rushed against Kohaku, stepping strong just to confuse the opponent. The eight Kazuma´s attacked directly again, Sagara not being fooled used the scythe and cut in a horizontal manner through most of the clones´s legs making the images disappear as the weapon touched them. When it was about to reach the real one, the red and green eyed kid did a little jump and landed on the scythes blade making it to fall from Sagaras hands. The blue-haired fighter stepped back quickly but not enough since Kazuma jumped and landed a double kick in his chest sending him flying against the wall.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo, Kei, and Taiyou Aosuki:
> What!?*
> 
> Taiyou began to laugh and Kei giggled at Iyashii attempts at a dis. Even Kyo was strucken back, he was called a bitch, bastard, jackass, and more but never a lamprey. He cocked a smirk as he tried to hold it in. But inside he was thinking about how the hell he could kick this kids ass later and maybe by this time his mother took out the piece of paper still smiling.
> ...



*[Iyashii]*

Iya smiled innocently at Kyo, and muttered under his breath, just loud enough for him, and possibly Kei to hear, *"Oh, a wolf are you? Well, don't worry; you simply haven't been tamed yet. We'll soon have you an obidient lapdog"*.

What Kei said to him surprised him. Trash talking? Well, perhaps he had been, but it had seemed suitable to him. Like a parasite, he needed his host to survive, and like a parasite, the relationship was not healthy for said host. Plus, there was probably some metaphor in there with their bloodline ability about blood in there, which Iya was too lazy to find.

He turned to Taiyou and listened as she explained the teams, a smile spreading across his face as she finished. He turned to Kei and said *"Don't worry; I'll make sure you're safe while your brother isn't around"*. He chanced a glance at Kyo, and added *"I give you my word..."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

Hakro looks out of the window, seeing the sun was going down,"We need to get to our next destination, to our new home or do you want to wait around a little more." Akina could tell it was getting dark because her brother was calmer and with the wolves. "Yes let's going then we can catch up to our teammates tommorrow." They left the academy through a back exit. Hakro and Spike howled like any other night sounding off the hunt to Akina. "I wish you do not stay up all night long brother." "I tried not to but it is awesome at night anything of being a wolf can happen, but I will be near our house so don't worry brat." As they continue walking on the pathe Spike and Hakro tried to hear other wolves in the area.

They keep walking as he reread the instructions on finding a place to stay for awhile in this town. Hakro, Spike and Akina stops at a cabin building. "I am guessing this is the place, it's okay for us." Spike walked over to a bush and pees on it marking his area. Akina and Hakro went inside as they started cleaning up the place as it became closer to dark. Hakro and Akina cleaned up some of the places they needed at the moment. "This place is nasty but close for a good hunt for Spike." Akina was bringing out food, "this place is cozy just needs some work." Hakro was cleaning off the table before putting down napins before he watch Akina prepared what food they had and to spare at the moment, he got up as he was in his thoughts to go outside to check on Spike.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Date chuckled and stood up.  "*Well this was... educational*."  He put his hat back on and took off his white outer shirt, wearing a tight black t shirt that was easy to move in.  The sleeves went to his elbows and around his wrist was a blach cloth with the Uchiha crest.  Reshiram flew over to him and landed next to him and he looked over at Tifa.  "*Come on, let's go out for some food or something.  My treat*."














"Ooh~! What's this? Two love birds, fooling around, and now, regardless of where your precious third partner was, you two were going to bail to get something to eat. I might have guessed. Probably Ichiraku Ramen or something, I assume; and alas, I was not invited." Suwoko went on and on as he made his way over to Date and Tifa. He pretended to wipe his eyes with his tail, before sitting in midair, his legs crossed, supported by said tail.

"I'm just joking around! Don't look so serious Date... at least, I _hope_ I can say that I was just joking. It seriously looked like you two were about to bail for a second there. I mean, we haven't even met our squad leader yet. At least I haven't." He continued. In his thinking, Suwoko attempted to rub his head with his tail, forgetting that it was the only thing supporting him. He fell to the ground, head first, and rolled over, sitting down, looking up at Date and Tifa, awaiting an explanation.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Warning*

Kei squealed and she grabbed her mothers hips as she hugged her, Taiyou laughed and Kyo was still in shock that he was on the same team as the dick biter and then the girl who was depression and everything bad in the world. He let out a sigh, before smiling at Kei who jumped on him. He pat her head, as long as she was smiling and happy, this was enough for him.

"We have a team! A team!"Kei cheered,"Aren't you happy Kyo?"

Kyo smiled, he couldn't destroy her happiness it was the one thing he could protect. Taiyou smiled at her kids before walking off telling them they had to come home for dinner and other stuff. Kei smiled as she waited for her brother who had took Iyashii to his side.

Turning to the kid Kyo smiled and began to whisper loud enough so he could hear every word he had to say to him.

"Listen you coward son of a bitch...Get this and get this real good...That girl right there..Not the one that look like a man..but the other one..My sister. You see that smile on her face? Right you do...If she ever frowns or cries I'll kick your ass. She breaks a nail.I'll kick your ass. She gets on her cycle early..I'll kick your ass. You got that anything that bad happen to her in any way...I'll kick your ass.."Kyo smiled every word leaking venous hatred,"You touch her, fap to her, have a day dream about her, think about her, or even think about getting to first base..I'll fucking make your balls a damn cunt got that?"

Kyo broke away and smiled


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
> Warning*
> 
> Kei squealed and she grabbed her mothers hips as she hugged her, Taiyou laughed and Kyo was still in shock that he was on the same team as the dick biter and then the girl who was depression and everything bad in the world. He let out a sigh, before smiling at Kei who jumped on him. He pat her head, as long as she was smiling and happy, this was enough for him.
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya grinned at Kyo as he finished, looking- wether genuinely or not- unphased. He reached out towards Kyo and pinched the boy's cheek between his thumb and index finger, like an old woman to a cute child. *"Aww, Kyo is sooooo cute~" *he crooned. Letting go, he turned and walked towards Kei, saying soft-spokenly, *"Well, it seems you and I are on a team. Why don't we go, and perhaps try to find our other team mate?" *without waiting, he clasped hands with her and began gently pulling her back inside, away from Kyo. *"I'm glad that you're on my team, to be honest Kei. Hopefully, if I get nervous again, you could help..." *Iya looked down at his feet, embarassed, and said *"...help me calm down?"*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kuzunoha Uzumaki*

A small red headed girl looked at herself through a mirror in the bathroom. Lightly pressing her hands against her flat chest, she let out a light sigh. "Why can't they grow bigger?" Furiously shaking her head, her red hair shipped about. "They'll get bigger. Just like moms...hopefully. I don't want to look like some sort of trap." Frowning a bit she lazily started to move her gaze upward. Looking back at her reflection, she slowly smiled at her self. "I can't believe I'm going to be a ninja." Suddenly, a loud knock echoed as a deep voice caleld from the other side of the door. "Hey, I need in there ~Kuzu~, or is it already that time of the month?" Her face turned a bright red as she blushed deeply. *"SHU-SHUT UP!!"* Backing up, she broke out into a full run and drop kicked the door. 

Busting off it's hinges, it slammed against Hideki's head. Sending him flying through the air as a large stream of blood erupted like a geyser from his wound. "OHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhh.." A series of loud creaks and plates breaking echoed in the house. Propping himself against a few chairs he crashed into, Hideki slowly pulled himself up with the nearby table. "Ow, ow, ow, ow...be a little more respectful." Barging out of the restroom, she angrily pointed at her father as she still blushed. "Screw you! Don't go talking about things you don't need to know about!!" Turning away, Kuzunoha ran down the hallway until she found her mother in her parents room. "Tell dad to mind his own business!" Yelling all the way from the other end of the hall as he tended to his wound in the kitchen. "I didn't do anything!" "Liar!" Running towards the nearby window, Kuzunoha threw it open and jumped through it. "Whatever. I'm going to the village." Running off, she disappeared into the forest.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Ooh~! What's this? Two love birds, fooling around, and now, regardless of where your precious third partner was, you two were going to bail to get something to eat. I might have guessed. Probably Ichiraku Ramen or something, I assume; and alas, I was not invited." Suwoko went on and on as he made his way over to Date and Tifa. He pretended to wipe his eyes with his tail, before sitting in midair, his legs crossed, supported by said tail.
> 
> "I'm just joking around! Don't look so serious Date... at least, I _hope_ I can say that I was just joking. It seriously looked like you two were about to bail for a second there. I mean, we haven't even met our squad leader yet. At least I haven't." He continued. In his thinking, Suwoko attempted to rub his head with his tail, forgetting that it was the only thing supporting him. He fell to the ground, head first, and rolled over, sitting down, looking up at Date and Tifa, awaiting an explanation.














Date spun around.  "*Huh?!  Were you spying on us the whole time*?!"  He blushed at Son's use of the term Love Birds and crossed his arms, shooting the boy a deadpanned look.  "*Y-you're some kinda peepin' Tom, huh*?"  He let out an exasperated sigh when his eyes opened in confusion and he crouched down.  "*Is that a... tail?  You're a strange one, aren't you*?"  He stood at his full height and slung his overshirt over his shoulder.  "*At any rate, I don't think our sensei will be hear for a while.  Must be tied up with something else.  You're Son Suwoko if I remember correctly.  Well, since we're a team, why don't you come with us to the ramen house?  We'll call it...  A teamwork building exercise.  And then you can tell us all about yourself*."


*Spoiler*: _OoC for Stunna_ 



The music was a good idea, don't mind if I join you! 




*Yomura Setsuka*

Setsuka smiled at Sakurai and Vaan.  "*Great!  I'll show you what I can do*!"  She walked over to the desk she sat at and pulled out two scrolls, which she latched onto her back.  She then followed Sakurai to the training field, taking to the rooftops as a faster means of transportation.  Her pink hair fluttered in the breeze and her face held an excited smirk.  She did enjoy fighting, after all.  She looked over at Sakurai and Vaan who were heading in the same direction.  _I can't wait to see what Vaan-kun and Sakurai-san can do!_


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia nodded saying to her sister "Yeah, I guess you're right, I do want to meet new people, in fact I agree it'd be better if we were separated." She then looked around and then said "Anyways, we need to stop wasting time and just get there already, the sooner we get there the sooner we can find out our teams."


----------



## Laix (Mar 26, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"WHAT!!!???" she screamed in conjunction with Kyo before turning to him. "No, M'lady Taiyou ... I don't mean to be rude, but your son is an absolute cunt. He threatened to rape me!" she knew that reasoning wasn't an option, so she simply slid down in her seat and took it. "Fine fine ... just don't touch me kid!"

She sighed for a moment, trying to take it all in before an idea popped into her head. "Hey, Taiyo- I mean, M'lady, could you be our sensei? I really admire your strength and abilities, and wish to be just like you!" she pleaded, clasping her hands together. No matter what, she needed to have her there so Kyo wouldn't attempt to rape her in the night while they was on a mission. Sure, she would never allow it, but the sick creep doesn't need to keep trying. _Horny children ...
_

*{Tifa}*

"Uwah! N-No, we aren't like that! No no no!" she gasped, catching her breath from the thought. "L-Look, let's just go and get that ramen, sha'll we?" she sighed, before quickly walking out of the grounds, heading towards the ramen shop. As she tried to escape the moment, she soon noticed how their sensei still wasn't here yet. _Where is he!? What's taking his time?_

*{Vaan}*

"Thank you, Sakurai! They just won't leave me alone and I don't know why!" he sighed, catching up to the two. "Though, we should probably go and find our sensei before we try any training of any sort. He or she is probably expecting us to come here, so we should wait," he suggested, changing his tune. "Though ... It's hard to resist a spar!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai looked over his shoulder to Vaan, *"Do what ever you want Vaan. If the sensei isn't here then they are not here. Its not our problem that they are late."* Sakurai looked forward and continued his way to the training field. All the other people around him backed away against the walls and began to whisper. "Don't touch him. I heard that their bug style is strong enough to kill a person." "He is so strange looking." "Why is he wearing that mask? I'm scared." Sakurai ignored the rude whispers of the other students that were already able to leave the academy. Sakurai looked over at the clock, *"I will have to leave as fast as I can."* Sakurai began jumping from building to building. Heading towards the training field but only in the shadows and away from the streets. *I hate to be annoying and rude, but I can not be late.* Sakurai landed on the ground and looked to see if anyone who made it there before him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Date spun around.  "*Huh?!  Were you spying on us the whole time*?!"  He blushed at Son's use of the term Love Birds and crossed his arms, shooting the boy a deadpanned look.  "*Y-you're some kinda peepin' Tom, huh*?"  He let out an exasperated sigh when his eyes opened in confusion and he crouched down.  "*Is that a... tail?  You're a strange one, aren't you*?"  He stood at his full height and slung his overshirt over his shoulder.  "*At any rate, I don't think our sensei will be hear for a while.  Must be tied up with something else.  You're Son Suwoko if I remember correctly.  Well, since we're a team, why don't you come with us to the ramen house?  We'll call it...  A teamwork building exercise.  And then you can tell us all about yourself*."





Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> "Uwah! N-No, we aren't like that! No no no!" she gasped, catching her breath from the thought. "L-Look, let's just go and get that ramen, sha'll we?" she sighed, before quickly walking out of the grounds, heading towards the ramen shop. As she tried to escape the moment, she soon noticed how their sensei still wasn't here yet. _Where is he!? What's taking his time?_


*[Son Suwoko]*

"A teamwork building exercise, eh...? Sounds good to me! I'm hungry anyway, I was in such a rush this morning I didn't even bother eating breakfast this morning. Suwoko turned and began to run off. He turned around, "Well, if we're going, let us go!"












The three of them walked through Konoha towards the Ramen shop.

Suwoko had been talking the entire time, however, he stopped when he noticed the two of them looking at his tail. He grabbed it in one hand and pointed to it.

"It's a real beauty, ain't it! Real too! Everyone in the Son clan has one, even the girls. Though they usually have there's removed before they get too old. A lot of shinobi too, as though this tail grants us great agility and coordination, if it were to be grabbed, it would put us in a state of paralysis. Not something a shinobi would want to carry around..." Suwoko stopped for a moment.

"But I would never give this puppy up! It's much too fun for that!! But... I guess I've spoken enough about myself, and we're here at the shop... so tell me about yourselves."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

After Hakro and Spike came into the house as they smelled food, _"must be from the bloodline she has."_ "We should have not left the Academy before meeting our teammates, maybe they are thining we are rude." Hakro sighed as he starts eating and gave Spike some of his meal. "They can thin whatever they want for now. But we should have came here first then the academy." "After we eat and cleaned up some more, we can returned to the Academy." "Whatever you wish to do brat." Akina nods as she sits down as she ate with her brother, she tries to hurry with out choaing on her food, then gets up as she went to clean the cabin some more. Hakro got up to clean the table as he went to help his sister clean.

"How does the cabin looked now Hakro?" "It could look better than you think at the moment, we do much more to it later. Atleast it is clean enough to sleep in." "You said we could wonder the village intill we both get tired right." "Mostly true, just come back before the other wolves attack you." Akina waves at him before she left him i the cabin as Hakro went into another direction with Spike to descover what was in this town, or it was the same like Suna to Hakro. To Akina with her staff it was another adventure waiting to happen as she heard the taps of her staff as her sword attach around her waist.


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Taiyou, Kyo, and Kei Aosuki:
Smile*

Kei was being pulled by Iyashii which was slightly comfortable to the point she had to take her hand back from his. She smiled, this boy was just like Koji, he was trying to get under her brother skin and looking back it was working. Kyo was fuming with anger and her mother was just patting him on the back. She smiled at him and he stopped raging for a minute but pouted and turned away.

"You might end up getting us all killed."Kei laughed,"Being nervous like that and all!"

Kei giggled at Iyashii,"You really need to cool it, didn't you take all those training exercises? It just like those but the real thing, it won't be the teachers holding back on us but actual people trying to kill us...Oh look at me rambling on.."

Taiyou turned to Lyra,"He is still my son you know.."her eyes narrowed at the girl,"Hmm I never had a team before, but I'll consider it."

Kyo rolled his eyes,"I don't think I could deal with two butches on my team mom...So it for the best."

Taiyou pat her son head,"In reality sometimes you don't get everything you want and end up being paired with someone you consider your enemy.  I am going to teach you that now...Lyra...Kyo...Starting today you will be kind to each other.."

Kyo rolled his eyes and mumbled under his breath,"That chick needs to be shot down with a tranquilizer..."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya laughed, rubbing the back of his head, embarassed. *"Well, I mean...yeah, I suppose you're right...still, you're not exactly helping by pointing that out" *he added deappan-edly.

He nodded, trying to be confident. *"Right, okay...let's go then!" *he continued inside, looking back to see her looking at her brother. Rolling his eyes, he said *"Come on, we have to cut the fraternal umbilical cord eventually"*. Iya reached out and placed a hand on Kei's back, gently steering her into the building.


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm??*

Kei laughed as she was being pulled away or pusged away from her brother into the building. She sighed, he was right about that she had to let go one day and if it wasn't today then when? And plus then that was the reason her mother seperated them because of the brotherly and sisterly love they were giving each other. But still it was hard for Kei to be separated from him. 

They been together for a long time and this was the first time that they had to say good bye.

"Me and my brother had aways been with each other, so it kinda hard thinking about a day when I have to say bye to him..."Kei thought out loud,"Iyashi...Do you have any siblings?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya nodded. *"Yeah, it must be tough, like parting with an arm. Still, it's not unhealthy- leastways I don't think- for me to keep my arm my entire life. I mean, what are you going to do about marridge and family? It's not like you can marry your brother"*. Alarm bells went off in Iyas head for a moment, but he shook them away.

He found an empty table in the foyer, where many had been set up for teams to talk and get to know each other, and sat down. *"Ah...no, I don't any siblings. It's just me and my parents. They put all their hopes and dreams on me...I hope I don't disappoint them...that's why I became a ninja, so that I could prove I could be strong, and Fuzen could stand on its own two feet!" *he looked down. *"Anyway, enough about me; I'm very boring, anyway. What about you? Just your brother?"*


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm? Part Two*

Kei took a seat and watched as all the teams had began to talk to each other and here she was talking to her teammate. It was nice, she wondered if Kyo was getting along with his..More than likely not. She got comfortable and listened to her teammate, she was happy that Kyo didn't try to kill him like he did that other guy. 

"I only have my brother, being the daughter of a Kage isn't what it is cracked up to be. It very stressful, I mean she found the village and raised it from the dirts, then people look to you like you can do the same thing.."Kei groaned as she remembered the first day she was placed in the Academy

They shot he up to advance classes, it was horrible because of how many times she had failed and the teacheres looked at her like it wasn't apart of her. And it made it worst when her brother did well and she did okay. Kyo always had worked well under pressure....

"It was always me and my brother...And its kinda weird being apart from him...It not like I am messing an arm...But half of my body...You want to know something interesting about the Fuzen?"Kei asked


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashi laughed quietly and agreed *"Yeah, I know how that feels, having lofty expectaions placed on you. Admittedly, your mother is the Fuzenkage, so perhaps you had higher expectations put on you, but still, you've got the blood to at least somewhat make up for it, while I'm just...normal. So I guess, in different amounts, we both have had unrealistic expectations placed on us"*. He smiled at Kei, glad to have smeone who might share the same situation as him.

*"And yeah, sure; what's so interesting?"*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia continued to walk along until she saw someone, it was her Aunt Taiyou. A smile appeared on her face as she ran, and then jumped on her, hugging her. Afterwords she quickly got off, her face embarrassed as she looked at the others. Thalia slowly said "So Aunt Taiyou, what's going on here?" She wondered why all these people were here, but more importantly, if they were here because they needed a team assigned to them, and if that wasn't the reason then why were they all here in this specific spot?


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm? Part 3*

Kei laughed at Iyashii, they were actually bonding, that was nice and that made her blush. Kei looked away from him as she ended up staring out in a distance as she thought about it, they were sharing some stuff together but not to much. 

She turned to him,Ah, you are interesting Iyashii I am glad we ended up getting paired together~"she said

She got up and went over to the vending machine buying them both a drink as she was about to tell him what she was going to leak about her clan. But more than likely common knowledge, she passed him a drink Cream Orange Soda and she had Sour Apple.

"Cream Orange~ Is my second favorite~"Kei smiled,"But yeah, did you know when anyone from my clan fall in love..It forever and ever...We will kill for them and everything, it something we can't help but if they don't accept our feelings then we kill them and ourselves.."

Kei smirked,"Scary isn't it..Maybe that why Kyo and me always been together.."she drun some of the soda as she thought

*Taiyou and Kyo Aosuki:
Why..Hello~*

Kyo was with his mother and he had shamefully watched his sister being pulled by that guy. He growled, he would kick his ass later. He rolled his eyes, he probably turn out gay any way. He smiled at this and almost began praying for it to happen, all for Kei to leave the guy alone or atleast know that she doesn't have a chance with him. He began to kick the dirt when he heard a high pitch voice..

Ahhhh shit...

His eyes narrowed when he saw Thalia and his mother hug, the other one on his team. His eyes narrowed at her before rolling them as his mother explained..

"You have a team now Thalia~"Taiyou said,"With Kyo and Lyra over here.."

"Oi why are you late here Thalia? Your airheaded sister ran into the wall again?"he laughed as he came over and took a strain of her hair and twirled around it in his fingers...


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Akina*

Akina ept walking as she enter a building as she heard chatting all around her she must be where all the teams were to meet up she guessed. She was wondering if her teammates were here to as she also smelled food. She keeps walking as she touch a chair seeing if nobody was sitting there or not. She found a empty table as she sits by herself. She opens a boo in brail it was better than sitting alone seeing only black only hearing. But some others who were already there thought she was just staring at them without a clue, thinking she was dumb. Akina sighs wondering if anyone would step by and talk to her to say hi or just to be mean to a blind person. She stares hearing whispering from another table, Aina was used to this,_"How many, blind ninjas have anyone met in their life. It is normal for people to see something different every day."_

*Hakro*

Hakro and Spike was wondering around the village through the wildness seeing if they catch anything at all. Spike growled at Hakro,"I know I need to find my team mate, about this person never show up." Spike growled at him again, jumping onto his back. "Fine we can come back here later." Hakro sighed as he and Spike waled back to the Academy as she saw other people there but not his sister. He saw a red haired women and other student that went here as well.  I guess this is where we find out our teamates, Spike."  Spike bark happly as Hakro waits for a answer or not one at all, he was not wondering bout his sister, she can handle her own problems. This is crap if he did not get a answer or just ask around till someone give him a crappy answer, before he turned away to find some one else.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked over at Kyo with a annoyed look on her face as she said "You're actually wrong. I'm late because she ran into a brick wall _and_ a door. Sometimes I just don't know what goes through her head---Oh wait, scratch that, I do, _nothing_, that's what." She stepped away from him after he started twirling her hair, she didn't like people getting to close to her and invading her privacy. She then looked at Taiyou, although it was addressed to the rest of her team as well "Well now that we know we're on a team what do we do?"


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
And that better because?*

Kyo looked at her weirdly,"And thats good because???he asked as he glared at her, Thalia was always hard to get to know even when they were growing up with each other.She would either throw sand in his eye or scream or cry, pulling a way from him was a good sense. That nothing ever changed, he smirked as he placed his hand in his pocket.

Taiyou turned to Thalia,"Well as a team you would spend time together and learn how to work together. You will grow together, some will grow faster than others and some will be better at one thing. But what a team is preparing you to do is to relay on others...Not just yourself."Taiyou explained

Kyo rolled his eyes,"You girls should get ready to relay on me...But not to much.."he said

Taiyou smiled,"Just because you took advance classes doesn't mean anything, Thalia could easily over take you if she tried hard enough."she placed her hand on her son head

Kyo frowned,"Whatever...Oh yeah Thalia...Mom is our sensei..."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She rolled her eyes as she said "There's no way in hell I'd rely on you, Kyo, in fact, you're going to be the one that going to be the one relying on me most of the time." She looked over at Taiyou as she said "---And I'm glad that we at least got a competent Sensai to lead us, so _some_ people don't slow us down." She wasn't sure if she should be happy or sad about who was on her team, but she did know she was going to experience a new adventure.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius awoke from his sleep looking up into the cieling of his room. He was tired of waking up. He wished sometimes he never would as he hated his life with every fiber of his body. He stood up and shook his head. Time to take a stroll around the village though it wasnt pleasent with it under control of a foreign village. It was pathetic and lame that it was. How weak where they here?  To top it off the last Mizukage left with 3 jonin abandoning it. Pathetic.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *[Son Suwoko]*
> 
> "A teamwork building exercise, eh...? Sounds good to me! I'm hungry anyway, I was in such a rush this morning I didn't even bother eating breakfast this morning. Suwoko turned and began to run off. He turned around, "Well, if we're going, let us go!"
> 
> ...














"*I'm Uchiha Date, the Ero-Sennin reincarnate!  Don't call me a pervert, though.  It's insulting.  I am*...."  A random smoke bomb went off behind him and he pumped a fist into the air.  "*A MEGA PERVERT*!!"  He crossed his arms and closed his eyes, smirking deviously.  A Might Guy-esque twinkle appeared on his pearly white teeth before giving Son Suwoko a thumbs-up.  He looked over at Tifa.  "*However, the only girl outside of my perversion is Tifa-san.  She's Len's sister, and I must honor the bro code.  Thou must not covet thy bro's sister*."  He nodded.  "*Anyway, I like to train, read, and conduct... research of sorts.  My dream is to become greater than Lord Jiraiya himself, both as a better ninja and as a better pervert.  That is my manliest of dreams*."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 3*
> 
> Kei laughed at Iyashii, they were actually bonding, that was nice and that made her blush. Kei looked away from him as she ended up staring out in a distance as she thought about it, they were sharing some stuff together but not to much.
> ...



*[Iyashii]*

Iya graciously accepted the soda, cracking it open and drinking it. He'd never had cream orange before- he would've prefered the sour apple, but he wouldn't complain- and found it a bit too sweet. *"Ah, thank you Kei"*. He listened, interested, as she described her clan's penchant for killing, along with killing for, their loved ones. He considered it for a minute, just sitting there and drinking his soda, before finally saying *"Actually...I think it's kind of romantic; that you would kill for the one you love. Admittedly, the idea of killing them if they don't feel the same way is unnerving, but hey; if you would be willing to do that for the person, you probably deserve something back. Ah well, this is just philosophical rambling on my part; think nothing of it"*.



Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She looked over at Kyo with a annoyed look on her face as she said "You're actually wrong. I'm late because she ran into a brick wall _and_ a door. Sometimes I just don't know what goes through her head---Oh wait, scratch that, I do, _nothing_, that's what." She stepped away from him after he started twirling her hair, she didn't like people getting to close to her and invading her privacy. She then looked at Taiyou, although it was addressed to the rest of her team as well "Well now that we know we're on a team what do we do?"



*"You know, sister..." *Luka said, deceptively calm, from right behind Thalia. Her hair had fallen forward over her face, and a slight gleam could be seen from her eyes. *"I don't like it when you make fun of me..." *Thalia would feel a tug on her hair, and then a _shink! _as Luka's kunai sliced through her hair, savagely cutting it off at neck-level.

Holding the severed lockes, Luka skipped off inside, calling back*"I'm off to find my teammate~" *As she went through the door, she dropped the hair into a nearby trashcan.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She could hear her sisters voice, and was about to turn around until she felt her hair being tugged. Suddenly the pressure was lifted, but not in a good way, yes her sister had stopped tugging at her hair, but she knew that she hadn't let go, she had sliced through it. Thalia quickly turned towards her sister with anger building up inside her. She quickly chanced after her saying "It isn't making fun if it's the truth!" Although she stopped mid pursuit, she decided it isn't worth it, she'd get back at her, and when she least expected it.

She sighed, but she still had unresolved anger inside of her. She slowly approached Kyo as she said "Hey, do you mind if I kill you?"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> "*I'm Uchiha Date, the Ero-Sennin reincarnate!  Don't call me a pervert, though.  It's insulting.  I am*...."  A random smoke bomb went off behind him and he pumped a fist into the air.  "*A MEGA PERVERT*!!"  He crossed his arms and closed his eyes, smirking deviously.  A Might Guy-esque twinkle appeared on his pearly white teeth before giving Son Suwoko a thumbs-up.  He looked over at Tifa.  "*However, the only girl outside of my perversion is Tifa-san.  She's Len's sister, and I must honor the bro code.  Thou must not covet thy bro's sister*."  He nodded.  "*Anyway, I like to train, read, and conduct... research of sorts.  My dream is to become greater than Lord Jiraiya himself, both as a better ninja and as a better pervert.  That is my manliest of dreams*."



*[Son Suwoko]*

Suwoko looked at Date, a sweat drop dripping from his forehead.

"Okaaay..." He said, looking over at Tifa. "And you?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2011)

*Miho*

"Thanks for helping me youngin. An o-old lady like me n-needs all th-the help she c-can g-get." An elder woman thanked with a stutter in her voice as she gave her helper a very serene smile. Her skin was wrinkled beyond normal so much so that it seemed like just touching it would cause her to crumble into dust. Very visible liver spots covered the very top of her balding head. Though the little hair she did have seemed unusually thick and healthy...in fact it wasn't even grey. The old woman's hair was jet black, that started with her widows peak, and going down the very middle of her head in a straight line into a ponytail.

For something so trivial it was very intriguing, but wasn't of much concern to Miho.

"No problem at all ma'am." Miho responded.

The old lady's smile just seemed to grow even larger. "Your such a p-pretty thing. Mind te-telling me your n-name?" She asked.

"Miho, I'm one of Konoha's newest genin." When she mentioned she was a genin, the much older woman's smile seemed to fade somewhat, but it came back a few seconds afterwards and looked much sweeter than the one before. "Your such a c-cute thing. J-just don't lose you p-person by covering yourself i-in blood you h-hear?" Was the finally statement she made before she turned around with cane in hand and headed down the street.

"God watch over you and have a blessed day." Miho spoke clearly as she gave her own salute  to the woman's disappearing figure by placing both her feet and streching her arm across to the middle of her chest. Now she stood on in the middle of a busy street. Miho had been waiting at the academy for the longest time. To her, it was now time for a well deserved break of sorts. _"Now...where is that ramen place at?"_ Miho thought as she looked around the very crowded and dense streets of Konoha. 

At her own pace Miho began strolling down the street, reading the numerous signs that hung atop the buildings of nearby establishments. Though for some strange reason...her mind kept going back to that old lady. The old woman's words were ringing in her mind. Miho tried her best to push them to the back of her mind, but they kept coming back.

_"J-just don't lose you p-person by covering yourself i-in blood you h-hear?"_

"Lose my person......hmmm." Miho pondered. How exactly could she lose 'her person'? If one is to weak to handle the task of becoming a ninja, then why would they become one? Just how was it possible to lose 'her person'? Maybe it was all just the senseless ramblings of an old woman on her death bed. Whatever it was she meant all Miho knew was that if she kept believing and putting everything into her religion she would be protected from anything that wished to cause any kind of horror to her.

"Ah, here it is." Just a few feet away from her was the restaurant Ichiraku Ramen. "Maybe some food will help ease my mind." She said to herself as she walked inside the old style establishment.

"Yes...food will do me good."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Akina*

Akina got up she was getting bored then just sitting alone at the moment. She got up as she picks up her staff and walks over to a table where a boy and girl was talking about common stuff about themselfs. (Iyashii and Kei) "Hi, could you help me find my team mates. My name is Akina, I am sorry that I inturped you two in your conversation at the moment." To her they were probly she is a bit odd, but that did not matter at all, she may have gotten it from her mom but does not matter as she waited for a answer from one of the person sitting at the table. _"I guess they sounded like nice people, but really did not really know anyone right now, but will soon."_

*Hakro*

Hakro finally made it inside then wondering outside, he looked around waiting fo his late teammate to show their place, he spotted his sister. He looked away he did not needed to watch as pets Spike. Spike growled, "I think my teammate would know on their team because I am the only one sitting alone waiting for something to happen. Akina does not count because she got up and approached someone." He sighed as he picked a drink that he does not noticed that Spike brought to him. Hakro did know what Spike would bring to him at anytime of the day. "You smart and like to bring me stuff for the Hell of it. Go find my teammate for me." Spike bites Hakro's arm before growling at him loudly as Hakro understood him. He opens the drink that was sittingnext to him taking a few sips as he looked at Spike then back at everone that was in the room.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka, ignorant (or uncaring), of her sister's anger, gleefully skipped around the foyer of the academy, eyes closed. *"Oh, I can't wait to find my team! We'll have the best time ever, and we'll become such good friends, and I bet one'll be a really nice boy, and we'll fall in love, oh, but he'll be a bad boy, and will be considering going to the bad guy's side, and I'll go 'don't do it, I love you', and he'll realize he feels the same way, and he'll stay! It'll be great, and-" *Just then, Luka went sprawling on the floor, having tripped over something large and furry. She opened her eyes, and found that it was a dog. *"Um...hello..." *she said nervously, then noticed who she presumed was it's master, sitting at a nearby table table. *"Oh, hi! I'm Luka!" *she said excitedly, not getting up from the floor, just looking up at him. *"I'm looking for my teammate, Hakro Ezel; I don't think he lives here, cuz I've never met him at the accademy, and I met everybody! Maybe he's a cool foreign exchange student, from a far off country, with a cool accent, and I'll have to teach him the custom's of Fuzen! It'll be great!"*


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame - Team Formation *

Tsugita is standing in the Academy with many other graduates around. His smile stays ever constant as he looks at the names of his teammates on the paper. After thinking for a moment he sticks one of his hands in his pocket rather casually. There doesn't seem to be any sort of hostility coming from this boy. 

"Well lets get to Len first. You all remember what he looks like right?"

The Aburame says this in a casual tone of voice. However, it doesn't look like he's talking to anyone around. He pauses for a few, as if listening to someone. 

"Alright then, please head out. Oh, please try not to get stepped on."

In a reaction to that reply, a few black bugs creep from Tsugita's sleeves and pants legs. Each of these bug scatter in different directions, unnoticed to the others around. 

About a minute later, one of the Chakra Bugs return to him. He uses his finger as the platform for the bug to stand on. He listens to the words of the small creature..

"..I see, thank you."

The bugs return to the inside of his clothes as he walks through the crowd of students. He's heading for the location of one of his teammates. It doesn't take long that he finally finds the target he's looking for.

Blond hair, blue eyes, headphones and ...a sailor's outfit?

He doesn't really question that tad bit since its something that probably doesn't need to be brought up. The important thing here, is that this boy leaning on the wall is *Len Warholic*.

Tsugita walks up to the blonde-kid, keeping a friendly smile constantly on his face. After finally reaching to him, the boy reaches his hand out for a handshake.

"Good morning, Len-san. I'm glad we could be on the same team. As you may know, I'm Tsugita Aburame. I hope I didn't disturb your peace."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Hakro*

Hakro noticed a pink haired person, tripped over Spike. Spike did not growled he nuzzled her neck before licking her face. "The pixis came to see me. I am him, so your late." He heard Spike growled at him, as he got off his chair and help Luka up. _Spike, don't be to kind to anyone."_ "I don't think I have accent by I could learn from some custody this place has. My and freaking sister came from Suna, that is not far. Do you always get in to accidents like that or you were not paying attention." He looked at Luka she look pretty to him but hide that from her in put it in the back of his mind at the time. "You can have a seat if you want, I don't care." He sighed as he had to get used to her if he wanted this team to be okay.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka sat up, her hair falling haphazardly around her face, absentmindedly petting the wolf, a small smile on her face. *"Oh, hello. And hey, who says who's late? There's only the two of us, so maybe you were late finding me!" *She giggled, and stood, sitting on one of the chairs of the table. *"Oh, I'm usually like that. At least my- no less hairyer- sister says. I'm Luka"*.


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: 
Hmm? Part 4*

She smiled but he didn't understand where she was getting at, Kyo and her were scared to fall in love with the wrong person. That was one reason why they stayed with each other, because the fear of falling for someone and becoming to the point of obsessing about them. Kei wondered as she drunk her drink was that how her mother felt when she was with her father..

Pure obsession and utter loyalty, Kei looked at Iyashii to the point of staring...

"Then personally may I ask, what if I killed for you, what if I feel for you?"she asked,"To the point of pure obsession, but to me it love and if you don't accept my feelings or betray me in any way..."

Kei point her fingers at Iyashii head like a gun and then made a boom noise at him and a boom noise at herself but at the head....

"We are both dead and in the ground~Living inside hell as if it was paradise.""

But then her serious was interrupted by a cute looking girl, Kei smiled..

"Why hello~ You must be our other teammate."


*Kyo Aosuki:
Crazy...*

Kyo narrowed his eyes at Thaila, moody bitch, he looked away from her as Luka ran off like an idiot after cutting her sister hair. And here she was pointing at him like he was the one who cut it.

Leave me alone crazy...I wasn't the one who cut your hair now was I?"he asked

But then he smirked as he actually thought about it

"You are actually kinda cute with that style....Dye it white and change you eye color to blue...And changed that fucked up personality you have and you br the hottest thing ever."Kyo commented but then he turned around,"But....You Thalia....So...Yeah..."

Taiyou rolled her eyes at the bickering,"Well as of now...I have to make sure all the teams of the village met their senseis...I be right back~ Enjoy each other company now"Taiyou smiled

Kyo frowned....He didn't want to be left alone with her...

Well...Time to go find Kei...


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 4*
> 
> She smiled but he didn't understand where she was getting at, Kyo and her were scared to fall in love with the wrong person. That was one reason why they stayed with each other, because the fear of falling for someone and becoming to the point of obsessing about them. Kei wondered as she drunk her drink was that how her mother felt when she was with her father..
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii set down his drink and thought about her question seriously. What if she did love him? What if she would do anything for him, kill, even, for his love? What would he do? Well hopefully he would feel the same way about her- that would make everything _so _much easier. But, he wasn't looking for the easy answer. What if she felt that way, and he didn't know how he felt, in either direction? It was hard to say; should he be with her, in the hopes that they could be happy together? Or refuse, and die for it? Or kill her in turn, to survive.

Iyashii looked Kei right back in the eye, and said slowly, in his usual softspoken way, *"I think...that what I would do...I would be with you. And try to love you back. But if I couldn't, when I tried, I would leave. Even if it meant I would have to fight you, and one of us would die, because of it. We all have the right to love who we wish...and not love, who we don't"*. He continued looking at her, not wavering, despite the girl who had just approached.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

A young boy, dressed in black, hair of color black and eyes that shined the color hazel is walking the vast streets of the Village Hidden in the Leafs. This boy held in his clothing the crest of this village's most notorious clan: The Uchiha. The boy held in his hand a small book titled "History of the Ninja World." As this boy walked the streets, he carfully read this books contents. The book was one of the academy's history books. He had already read this book more times that he could remember. He was interested,mostly, on the parts involving his great grandfathers: Uchiha Sasuke, Uchiha Itachi and Uchiha Madara. It sadden him that his clan had committed so many tragedies during the their time. He always kept a positive attitude, trying to find some loop hole in the books. Putting his faith in his clan, he always believed or tried to believed that there were some good reason  why his grandfathers did such crimes against the village. 

"And Thus the man named Uchiha Sasuke battled the Hero of Konaha: Uzumaki Naruto. Both who stood fearlessly in the Valley of end. Both who had awaken to their hidden powers. The Uchiha to his Curse Mark and the Hero to his Junchuriki Powers."

This was this boys favorite chapter in the book. The part where the two fought bravely for their goals. This was where the calamities of Uchiha Sasuke began. This boys eyes stuck on this book he continued reading out loud the contents of the book.

"The Uchiha boy filled with his lust for power, consumed by his own hatred. Formed the hand seals needed for the killing blow. This technique was passed down to him by his sensei which is called: Chidori. The Hero filled with the intend to bring his companioin, and friend back to the village. Formed his justu: Rasengan and charged to each other. It is said that it that moment when the two jutsu clashed, the where engulfed and surrounded by a sphere of light. In the end the Uchiha was declared the winner. In that moment the Uchiha speared the Heroes life, forming a fist in the hand that held the Chidori. In the end the hero was tired and weak and he lay on the ground sleeping. Rain fell. The Uchiha walked deep in to the forest to fulfill his goal and obtain the power he desired."

The boy closed the book. His steps grew slower until he stopped on one of villages bridge's. He looked down onto the water looking at the reflection of himself. A smile broke his lips. Though inside he felt a awful amount of doubt. He knew that his grandfather sought revenge. Reasons were clear, but... Why did he went so far?

"His hatred was huge." Said the boy calmly his gaze focus on the reflection that the water gave out.

"The Uchiha is know for giving themselves to hatred,but... Will I one day become like him?"

Hi mind raveled in this though. He didn't want to be hated by anyone. He just wanted to help and become useful in the future. 

"Why? Why did you went so far? Did you even consider our future?"

He pondered endlessly on this thought...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 26, 2011)

On Jozu's way to the academy he started to approach a bridge he and his father would usally set talk about nothing really, they would treats and toss rocks agianst the river he missed times like that. But when he stared at it now it just reminded him of the fact that he was MIA. But instead of sulking looking apon the river gave Jozu much resolve. But when he stopped running to loiter at the bridge he saw some kid at the bridge. He wondered what the kid was doing so he leaned on the bridge and simply said.

"Yo, what's up I'm Jozu, and ahh whats that book there".


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Hakro*, first time

"I am Hakro, it is okay if you are a cluz at time, I won't change you if you don't change me. Who knows you were late, first time in the city and don't know anyone at all. Now I know you, the way you and your sister fight half the time. Sound a lot better than the relatship I have with my sister." Spike was enjoying the attention he was getting, _"sucker to women, be a wolf and a dog."_ He picks up the drink and opens it taking a few sips of it. "Maybe you should put your hair in a ponytail or something or still be cut anytime anywhere. It does not matter what you do with it yourself or get in the lost of your sight." 

*Akina*

Akina smiled back as she heard a female voice and smile, thinking it was Kei. "Yeah I am and I am sorry I am late." She sits down next to Kei in a chair. She smiled back as she leaned her staff against the table. She did not know what they were talking about when she approached their table as she just listen for the moment. To Akina this was going better than she expected, she was shy and nervous as she wraps one of her urls around one of her fingers. She could not tell if the boy look at her, but could tell they were in a serious conversation.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He closed his eyes, trying to analyze deeply on the books he read about the past. It seemed like all the Uchiha's knew where how to kill. Most of the people on his clan killed each other just to obtain some great power. A power said to define the Uchiha themselves. This though made his sick. He hated the though of death, though the life of a ninja is revolved by it. He wanted to make a name, not for himself, but for his clan. He would love to hear, at least once someone say that the Uchiha could someday be trusted. But his clan's dishonor was great and could not be easily redeemed.

Suddenly a voice called out. His eyes slowly opened and he moved his gaze upon someone who stood next to him.

"Huh?" he said confusingly 

The boy introduced himself and started to ask about his book. He had forgotten to put it away. He laughed a bit and a small smile broke on his face as he said.

"Oh, yeah. Nice to meet you. I'm Ikuto Uch-" He hesitated.

"I'm Ikuto. This is just one of the history books of the village. You know, about the hero Naruto and such? I was just reading it while on my way to the academy." 

He moved the book so it was more visible. He showed the boy named Jozu the books title. Maybe he had read it before, or not. It mattered little to him. 

"I was reading the part in which the hero fought Sasuke in the valley of end. Something about that story seems... interesting, wouldn't you say?"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo Aosuki:
> Crazy...*
> 
> Kyo narrowed his eyes at Thaila, moody bitch, he looked away from her as Luka ran off like an idiot after cutting her sister hair. And here she was pointing at him like he was the one who cut it.
> ...



*[Thalia]*

Lightning sparked in her eyes as she said back to him "Hey, what is that supposed to mean? And for your information, I _do_ have blue eyes, and I don't want to dye my hair white, I'd look way to much like your sister. As for my personality I don't see anything wrong with it. Better to be like me than act like an idiot like my sister does all the time." She noticed he started to leave and then walked a bit forward as she put a hand on his shoulder. She said "Please wait Kyo... Honestly, we need to learn how to not fight when we're around each other, if we can't then we won't function as a team correctly. Although don't think I'm doing this from the bottom of my heart, I'm not. Thinking of being on good terms with someone like you sickens me, but we really have no other choice in the matter."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro*, first time
> 
> "I am Hakro, it is okay if you are a cluz at time, I won't change you if you don't change me. Who knows you were late, first time in the city and don't know anyone at all. Now I know you, the way you and your sister fight half the time. Sound a lot better than the relatship I have with my sister." Spike was enjoying the attention he was getting, _"sucker to women, be a wolf and a dog."_ He picks up the drink and opens it taking a few sips of it. "Maybe you should put your hair in a ponytail or something or still be cut anytime anywhere. It does not matter what you do with it yourself or get in the lost of your sight."



*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka nodded, *"Yeah, that sounds great!" *Suddenly her hand shot out, grabbing the drink out of his hand, and she guzzled the rest of it, throwing it out. Wiping her mouth on the back of her hand she stood, slamming her palms down on the table. *"Alright, let's get some training done!"*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 26, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> He closed his eyes, trying to analyze deeply on the books he read about the past. It seemed like all the Uchiha's knew where how to kill. Most of the people on his clan killed each other just to obtain some great power. A power said to define the Uchiha themselves. This though made his sick. He hated the though of death, though the life of a ninja is revolved by it. He wanted to make a name, not for himself, but for his clan. He would love to hear, at least once someone say that the Uchiha could someday be trusted. But his clan's dishonor was great and could not be easily redeemed.
> 
> ...


*

Jozu*

The boy showed him the contents of the book it was the famous story of Naruto and Sauske, Jozu wasn't that much into reading but his father had read this story to him quite a few times, it had special place in his heart.

"Yeah that's my favorite part when Naruto and Sauske duke it out I guess you can say that's when they really became men. I kinda understand Sauske,  I mean I can understand his path for vengeance, maybe a little to well"

Jozu looked at his hand for a while thinking of his father and what he would do to the people that took him and what he would do if he was harmed. Jozu quickly clenched his fist.The kid was staring at him and Jozu realized he had been staring at his fist for a while. He apologized in a blush 

"O, uhh sorry kid got a  little  lost there for a sec. So you seem to like stories about ninja you one yourself ?"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

The boy seemed angry. Lost in his thoughts as well. This made him think that maybe he went through something rough around his life. It seemed like his hatred was getting to him. Ikuto was rather curious, but Jozu changed the subject and tried to hide his embarrassment behind a fake smile and blush. Ikuto only raised an eyes brown in curiosity, though he wasn't in any pace to ask this boy about he was thinking so he led his thoughts hidden from him. Jozu soon asked him if he was a ninja in which he just pointed towards his fore head. There was the villages headband, marking him as a leaf shinobi.

"I graduated a while ago. Naturally. I was more or less forced to join the academy though." 

He moved his arm towards his left shoulder. He didn't like it too much to reveal his clan, but that would also mean dishonoring it. In which he had no intent of inhancing. The Uchiha were hated by much, and some actually had hope for us. But were quickly lost by the actions of some. He point the clans symbol demonstrating it to the Jozu.

"I'm an Uchiha as you can see. Some of my family members forced me to be one. Since supposedly we have the potential. Anyway, yes I am. By the looks of it your one yourself? Are you heading towards the academy?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Hakro*

Hakro did not mind that is drink was stolen from him, he was used to it by how many times Spike dunk from the same glass or food stolen off his plate at meals. "Sounds great to me, atleast I get some action in." He got up to follow Luka to the training grounds to train. Hakro look at Spike and growled, Spike growled back. Spike was walking beside Luka then hung back to walk with his master. Spike had a idea he was going to train too. "Do you want to spar with each other, the winner gets whatever he or she wants." Spike barks to exclamied he was pumped than he howled. Hakro could feeled that Spike was ready for anything right now.


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm? Part 4*

"Don't worry about it I was going to be late to, I ran into him by accident."she laughed but then she turned to Iyashii, his stare was weird unlike she ever seen before. She smiled weakly and looked down, he was serious but he still didn't understand what she was trying to say. 

The point of falling for someone and then end up killing them if they didn't accept their feelings. And the second was their insanity...

It one thing she was scared of

*Kyo Aosuki:
...*

Kyo rolled his eyes,"Blue? They look black....LIKE YOUR SOUL!!!

He emphasized that part as he put his hand in his pocket. Lyra was silent as ever and truthfully he didn't feel like fighting Thalia, she was too much for him, like a screaming banchee trying to crawl at him. But Kyo could already here Kei yelling at him for not trying hard enough for their team...

"I know that you don't have a heart you devil...Damn it...Mom was smoking something when she paired me up with you."Kyo said


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled saying "A devil am I? Devils don't exist you moron!
No stop saying shit like that and let's just get over this. Like I said, I don't like the idea of being nice to to you either, but it's best for our team, so we'll have to work it out." She then stepped away from him and closed her eyes. She commented in her head _'My eyes are not black.'_ She smiled back at Kyo saying "So come on, let's at least try to act friendly towards each other."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro*
> 
> Hakro did not mind that is drink was stolen from him, he was used to it by how many times Spike dunk from the same glass or food stolen off his plate at meals. "Sounds great to me, atleast I get some action in." He got up to follow Luka to the training grounds to train. Hakro look at Spike and growled, Spike growled back. Spike was walking beside Luka then hung back to walk with his master. Spike had a idea he was going to train too. "Do you want to spar with each other, the winner gets whatever he or she wants." Spike barks to exclamied he was pumped than he howled. Hakro could feeled that Spike was ready for anything right now.



*"Sounds fun fun fun~!" *Luka cried, nodding. She took a battle stance, and nodded at him. *"You first!"*



Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 4*
> 
> "Don't worry about it I was going to be late to, I ran into him by accident."she laughed but then she turned to Iyashii, his stare was weird unlike she ever seen before. She smiled weakly and looked down, he was serious but he still didn't understand what she was trying to say.
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

When Kei looked away, Iya knew he had said something wrong. *"I-I would never kill you of course, Kei! Well, I mean...not if I didn't have to, but...I'd really rather not, is what I'm getting at. So, if you ever...um...you know...well, I would try to feel the same way, anyway. I wouldn't want to die, or you to kill yourself, or have to kill you, or..."*. He looked away, bitting his lip, unsure of what to say.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 26, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> The boy seemed angry. Lost in his thoughts as well. This made him think that maybe he went through something rough around his life. It seemed like his hatred was getting to him. Ikuto was rather curious, but Jozu changed the subject and tried to hide his embarrassment behind a fake smile and blush. Ikuto only raised an eyes brown in curiosity, though he wasn't in any pace to ask this boy about he was thinking so he led his thoughts hidden from him. Jozu soon asked him if he was a ninja in which he just pointed towards his fore head. There was the villages headband, marking him as a leaf shinobi.
> 
> ...



*
Jozu*
Jozu laughed to hid his slight irritated state, Jozu had no family to speak of and he was refering to them as if they got on his nerves,it kind of annoyed Jozu, but it wasn't like the guy knew, wasn't his fault."

"Haahah you should be glad your family pushing you to be strong, that's definitely how you will unlock all that Uchiha potential, maybe you'll be as strong as Sauske himself" Jozu said with a slight smirk

"But yeah I'm a genin too meeting my team today hopefully they won't be pissed I'm a little late. You know who's on your team kid. Who knows we could be on the same one" Jozu said with another smirk


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kenju Arulus Teitoku*
*- The Announcement of Darkness -*​
A black presence roams down a certain road of the Leaf Village. Villagers are looking on at the awkward scene passing on this day that should be filled with joy. A certain boy should be more concerned about meeting his teammates instead of being involved in this. He could care less about something so trivial, that doesn't have relevance to him. This boy doesn't harbor an personal feelings for any of these people.

In this Village, there is a crowd of of people in black robes and hoods, walking down the road. They are all speaking a dark chant that doesn't seem to be Japanese. There is a man leading this group, yet his clothes resemble the others. The villagers on the side look on at what almost seems like a parade, but there is nothing to jump in joy about. These people show no signs of giving anything 'good' to these people.

The leader in the front stops, and in reaction so does the many others. The man raises his hands into the air, as if to catch something falling from the sky.

"*Rethink your actions and follow to the dark path, Villagers of Konoha. You have but a short amount of time to make the choices of your lives! The hourglass is running fast, and only you have the chance to change which road you will take!*"

These words sound out through out this area. In the midst of it, a boy with hood covering his walks up to the front. He removes the hood, revealing a red-haired boy with a calm smirk.

"Fools of the Village Hidden in the Leafs; I am Kenju Arulus Teitoku, one of the followers of Lord Mouzushin. According to this village's system, I am but a Genin. Yet, I myself already consider myself higher than each and every one of you. However, this is not about me, but what is to come! Look above at the sky you naive fools! Do you not see?! Have you not noticed!? You idiots! Have you not payed attention to the new world!? Burn away your naivety you fools! These are signs! These are the signs of what this world shall be brought to! His coming shall be the hell of you all! The Day of Eternal Darkness is to come! You low lives, The Mighty Lord Mouzushin come upon this world, annihilate your happiness and exchange it with despair and death! Pay tribute and join the 'The Return of the Dark One' Church!  Do not be fooled! We are not telling you this to protect you! We are telling you just how your lives will come to an end. Join or not, it's none of my concern. Lord Mouzushin will be the one to decide whether you live in darkness or die in darkness...."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He clench his fist after he refereed him to Sasuke. So to him he was like his grandfather? He didn't like the remark at all. Though he stomach it and lifted his himself. He looked at Jozu and said. 

"Right..." Ignoring the comment about being like Sasuke he continued to answer his question.

"No. They only told me that I'm part of squad 10. But you're right, who knows? Maybe we could. We should go to the academy then. We've wasted enough time talking. We shouldn't keep our teammates waiting."

He turned and continued through the road ahead of him that directed to the academy. He didn't like to talk about his family much, but somehow he felt so tension around this boy when he talked to him. Somehow he was bothered by the way he talked about him family. He was curious, was this boy's past filled with blood? or maybe he was someone who cared deeply about his family and doesn't like when other talk like he about them? Or maybe even both. He looked back and waved his arm a bit, like saying to follow him. He was strangely curious that he kept calling him kid, he looked the same age as him: 15. Well it didn't bothered him so continued forward.


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm? Part 5*

Kei laughed as Iyashii stumbled across his words like someone that was embarrased, but she couldn't help but smile. This was what she was trying to escape from, becoming a monster for the one she loved was to over dramatized. But she smiled, that was still a nice feeling though and she wouldn't mind it. She knew Kyo would destroy anyone that threatened her. She found it funny how her twin acted all devilish and hard but when he was with her...

He was cute~

Kei pouted, now she missed him. She turned to Iyashii

"Don't worry about it~ Haha it was all hypothetical for the matter! Kyo would probably kill you before you could even hurt me."Kei laughed sweetly,"But don't worry..I'll protect you from the devil~~"

Kei laughed

*Kyo Aosuki:
Devil?*

Kyo smirked at Thalia as he turned around to catch her doing something off. Damn did he really get her? Kyo bit the inside of his cheek, he didn't mean to make her upset. They use to be on good terms when they were kid despit all the crap and the sand in his eyes and her sister cutting off his hair...

Wait...

Kyo smiled...He hated them...

But he smiled at Thalia

"Oi...You might not be anything like my sister...But even though you eyes look black...It dark blue...Like the night sky, it kinda makes you seem mysterious you know? Like you are a puzzle just waiting to be solved."Kyo said sincerely 

Kyo turned his back towards her,"And devils do exist...You are looking at one~~"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Hakro*

"Okay Pixi." He took a stance as Spike was beside him as he does a few handseals as his fangs and claws came out. He and Spike jump into the air has he does Dual Piercing Fang before doing passing fang. He also wanted to slash her with his own claws or theeth at the moment. He thinks in his head what plan to counter her attack when Luka attacks him in the next moments. He had hiis scenses open to know his surroundings for some how a sneak attack could happen as well.

*Akina*

"It sounds like we have something we are scared about in our lives, even though I am jumping into your conversation. We should face it sometime even if it is your lover on the other side of the battle feild even though you loved them to death. Love is a curse and a blessing but ever one have their fears that they don't wish to share intil you relize something in everyones life. Maybe I did not make any sence at all to what I just said." She touch the staff that was leaning against the table, but she did not want it to fall to the ground, but it brought some comfort to her through some of her fears and the memories from the past._"I guess I have to protect myself intill I find that special one, or that never happen."_ Her hand went from the staff to her sword.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 5*
> 
> Kei laughed as Iyashii stumbled across his words like someone that was embarrased, but she couldn't help but smile. This was what she was trying to escape from, becoming a monster for the one she loved was to over dramatized. But she smiled, that was still a nice feeling though and she wouldn't mind it. She knew Kyo would destroy anyone that threatened her. She found it funny how her twin acted all devilish and hard but when he was with her...
> ...



*Ryoji Ivery*

He opened the door and saw a few young ninja that stood before him. He didn't quite catch there faces correctly, but he just sighed and continued towards them. Though one of them, he knew who she was all too well. So he went towards the girl and patted her head and said with a smile crossing his face.

"Hello there Kei. It's been awhile hasn't it?"

He looked down at the girl as he said with a warm smile crossing his face. He looked at the other genin ninja and said.

"You're mother send me here personally. It's been about 4 years, kid. Didn't you mother said anything that I was coming? Anyway I'm here to announce that I'm this squads sensei now."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 26, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> He clench his fist after he refereed him to Sasuke. So to him he was like his grandfather? He didn't like the remark at all. Though he stomach it and lifted his himself. He looked at Jozu and said.
> 
> ...




Jozu had to admit their conversation was awkward it seemed like they might have gotten a little personal with each other even if they only said a few words. Jozu wondered why the kid seemed so strongly about being referred to as Sauske, he noticed the clenching of his fists, but he couldn't read his feelings Jozu wasn't good at things like that. Maybe it was best not to dwell on it for too long. The kid motioned him to follow and Jozu started to follow hopefully they wouldn't have any more weird convos. Jozu put his hands on the back of his head and started to wonder about his teammates.

("Man I hope I start off better with my teammates then I did with the kid. I wonder if they'll be from an interesting clan")

Jozu smirked from the prospect and started to walk to the academy with the boy.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 5*
> 
> Kei laughed as Iyashii stumbled across his words like someone that was embarrased, but she couldn't help but smile. This was what she was trying to escape from, becoming a monster for the one she loved was to over dramatized. But she smiled, that was still a nice feeling though and she wouldn't mind it. She knew Kyo would destroy anyone that threatened her. She found it funny how her twin acted all devilish and hard but when he was with her...
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya smiled at Kei, glad that she was laughing. *"Thanks...you're nice"*. Eager to change the subject, he turned to their new addition, a girl who, despite being a genin, looked no older than ten. *"Hi; I'm Iyashii. What's your name?"*


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ryoji Ivery*
> 
> He opened the door and saw a few young ninja that stood before him. He didn't quite catch there faces correctly, but he just sighed and continued towards them. Though one of them, he knew who she was all too well. So he went towards the girl and patted her head and said with a smile crossing his face.
> 
> ...



*Kei Aosuki:
Uncle!!?*

Kei was drinking her drink when someone big hand almost slammed into her head. It was nice and warm and it felt bigger then Kyo. She looked up and saw a familiar face and her heart almost exploded into her chest. She jumped up and slammed herself into the man chest or lower area because of how tall and buff the man was.

"Uncle Ryoji!!!"she screamed at the top of her lungs,"You are back!?"

She looked at him with sparkles in her eyes!


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame - (Real) Team Formation*

Before continuing his conversation with Len, one of the instructors informed him of something. Apparently, one of the members of his team happened to be switched. Ironically, that person was Len Warholic, who was standing in front of him. Even the usually calm Tsugita had to admit that this seemed very awkward. 

"Hehe, well it's pretty unfortunate that we can't be on the same squad. However, I wish you and your team good luck. Good day, Len Warholic,"
'
With that and a slight nod, Tsugita walked away from the fellow Genin. '_Hm, that almost felt like an act from god himself._' Tsugita thought as he passed by the other Genin's. He stood outside of the Academy to collect his thoughts. ''I'll have to move onto finding Ikuto next then,"

He didn't pay attention since chance was low, but two boys about his age where heading up to the Academy.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Uncle!!?*
> 
> Kei was drinking her drink when someone big hand almost slammed into her head. It was nice and warm and it felt bigger then Kyo. She looked up and saw a familiar face and her heart almost exploded into her chest. She jumped up and slammed herself into the man chest or lower area because of how tall and buff the man was.
> ...


*
Ryoji Ivery*

He laughed at her reaction to see him. It mad him happy to see how she reacted, he was alittle bit disappointed that he didn't see Kyo around the ground but he pat her head once more and smiled at her. 

"Alright, alright that's enough now."

He slightly pushed her away and looked at the team surrounding him. Two grils and a boy. This boy shared some resemblance to someone, but he decided to ignore that fact an continued. 

"Like I said. I'll be this squads sensei from now on. As some of you might know, I'm a jonin of this village and therefore I'm in charge of leading your team until you all reach an age in which you can all fend for yourselves. My name is Ryoji Ivery. Why don't we start introducing ourselves. Anyone can start."



Kenju Storm said:


> *Tsugita Aburame - (Real) Team Formation*
> 
> Before continuing his conversation with Len, one of the instructors informed him of something. Apparently, one of the members of his team happened to be switched. Ironically, that person was Len Warholic, who was standing in front of him. Even the usually calm Tsugita had to admit that this seemed very awkward.
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha*

There was a boy standing near the academy gate. It was an awkward walk, but he finally could shake this tense nature around. They didn't even talk all the way here, it seemed like they were trying to avoid any conversation at all. Man, he hasn't felt this awkward since that moment when grandfather... Anyway, he approached the boy and said

"Hey, excuse me, but might you be part of squad 10? I'm looking for my teammate and I need to know."

He looked back at Juzo and said.

"Him, I don't know. He hasn't told me if he's part of any team then. Maybe they've mentioned me? Ikuto Uchiha?"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 26, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Tsugita Aburame - (Real) Team Formation*
> 
> Before continuing his conversation with Len, one of the instructors informed him of something. Apparently, one of the members of his team happened to be switched. Ironically, that person was Len Warholic, who was standing in front of him. Even the usually calm Tsugita had to admit that this seemed very awkward.
> 
> ...



The walk was finally over and the tension had stopped Ikuto and Jozu  had made it to the academy. At the front gate there was a boy at the entrance and Ikuto had had started to ask him about teams. 

He wondered what team the kid was gonna be on so he stayed around to hear the answer they had talked so much he felt like he should know. The kid who he had asked had a strange air around him but at the same time calming  he also wondered what team he was on. He stayed around to hear the answer.

"Don't mind me just wanna see what team the kid's gonna be on right after that I'll be looking for my own teammates"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame - Team Formation *

The brown-haired boy stood outside. With the way he looked, dressed and acted, one would be surprised that he was an Aburame. His train of thought is interrupted when a boy about his age speaks to him. Coincidentally, the squad name that he asked about was Squad 10.

"Squad 10 you say?"

Tsugita turns his attention to them with a warm smile that he was fond of having on.

"Why yes I am good sir. Ikuto Uchiha, correct? I'm Tsugita Aburame, good morning,"

He acted in his usual gentlemen-like manner, extending his hand out for a handshake. He felt reassured that he could find one of his teammates so quickly.

"Looks like things are going along just fine now. With you and me, that only leaves this fellow named, Juzo,"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Surprised that this boy acted so gentlemen like he extended his hand and shook it along with his. Revealing a small smile he said.

"It's a pleasure."

Ikuto took a close look to hear that he was part of the Aburame clan. This could be useful for his team, but this is the first time he met an Aburame as... social as this kid standing in front of him. He shrugged the though away and continued saying.

"Oh, right. You don't know in which team you are correct? Didn't someone mentioned his name? Juzo I believe it was, right?"

He a bit glad that he found at least one of his teammates, but now they needed to wait for the rest. It seemed like if this was some crazy mixed up, but he tried not to think about it too much. Though it was rather strange seeing this boy act so... gentlemen like. Anyway, whatever he though.

"We should check a proctor or something and see if he knows anything."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 26, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> Surprised that this boy acted so gentlemen like he extended his hand and shook it along with his. Revealing a small smile he said.
> 
> ...



Jozu watched as the two boy exchanged pleasantries and decided to part ways in search for his own teammates.


"Well kid good luck in the ninja world it's a dangerous place out there and any thing could happen so be prepared and remember what I said about Sasuke"

Jozu began to walk to find his partners, he wondered if they would be as cool as the kid would be.Then he wondered about Ikuto's partner this Joku guy.

"Juzo huh sounds like a real jerk-off sorry for the kid to have to hang around with some punk like that."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro*
> 
> "Okay Pixi." He took a stance as Spike was beside him as he does a few handseals as his fangs and claws came out. He and Spike jump into the air has he does Dual Piercing Fang before doing passing fang. He also wanted to slash her with his own claws or theeth at the moment. He thinks in his head what plan to counter her attack when Luka attacks him in the next moments. He had hiis scenses open to know his surroundings for some how a sneak attack could happen as well.



*[Luka Shugosha]*

When Luka was struck by Hakro, she exploded into a white cloud of smoke- it was a clone. Then, her voice rang out from the trees surrounding them, echoing so that her location could not be heard: *"Hehe; can you find me, Hakro-kun...?"*

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

As Iya watched Kei and Ryoji hug, he was stricken with a pang of jealousy. He didn't have anyone, older or no, that he was very close to. He had thought, throughout his time at the academy, that making friends was a waste of time- and now, he was alone. Even his parents, who he had dedicated his life to making proud, were not really close to him. Suddenly, he was filled with anger. After everything he had done for them, didn't _he _deserve a little hapiness of his own? He certainly got little out of trying to make them proud. Well, he would certainly try to be happy from now on- and try to consider it before them- and to start, he should make some friends.

He smiled at Kei, Kyoji, and the other girl- what was her name?- in turn. *"Hello" *he said quietly. *"I am Iyashii Unabara- but you can call me Iya. It is a pleasure to meet you all"*.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kazuma*

The golden eyed boy crashed against the wall making a leak on it. Kazuma landed and kept staring at his opponent"Are you sure you want to fight? or are you still underestimating me?"Kazuma asked, still on  his four legs stance"You can´t get me with long weapons like that one at your level, bro...At least your sister knew how to hold it properly"he stated as Kohaku began to stand up staring at the champion, he felt the strength in those kicks, the kid was not weak.

"bastard, if you are this strong why are you here and not in a ninja village?"Sagara asked, Kazuma had at least the level of a genin, a pretty well trained genin, so why would someone like him be there?"A ninja village? What is that?"Kazuma questioned, his master, Ginji, taught him to read, write and a more stylized way to fight taking as reference the wild fighting style he already had when he met him but the old man never taught him about the world itself. 

"So you don´t know? well anyway why are you still here? don´t you want freedom?"he asked but again Kazuma´s answerwas not expected at all"Freedom? what is that? a plant?...."he asked naively but still with his guard up"You are saying a lot of weird things, we should keep fighting"the boy said kind of calm but the voices of the audience began to raise with comments like_"Stop babbling and fight!"_,_"Shut your traps and kill each other now!"_.

Kohaku frowned, did that kid know nothing about the world?"Tsk...come at me then" he said adopting fighting pose, Kazuma also changed his style, from his animal like pose, he stood up only in his two legs and then stepping with a little strength on the hilt of a , it flew upwards  and when it was at his range, kazuma took the hilt of the weapon with his mouth as he let his arms to rest at both of his sides, as if he had no strength to raise them, apparently he would not use them.

"Hez edf difz"(let´s end this)he said though probably no one understood it,  immediately the boy rushed once again against Kohaku.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

The Aburame placed one of his hands in his pockets as he listened on. He seemed like a good fellow that he could easily get along with. He nodded in response to his idea of asking one of the proctors. 

"Good idea, Ikuto-kun. That should make things simpler,"

He replied with the friendly look on his face. A look that seemed like it didn't feel affected by the darkness of this world. The person that came along with Ikuto walked away from them to head for his own team.

"Just a minute please,"

Tsugita placed his hand on Juzo's shoulder to stop him.

"How about we help each other find our partners? That will make things faster for both of us."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 27, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Tsugita Aburame*
> 
> The Aburame placed one of his hands in his pockets as he listened on. He seemed like a good fellow that he could easily get along with. He nodded in response to his idea of asking one of the proctors.
> 
> ...



Jozu felt someone tap his back and looked back fast , one thing Jozu hated was when people touched him from behind, "never leave your back open" that was one of the most important things his father taught him as a ninja. But it was only the partner of Ikuto asking about helping with finding Jozu's partner.

"O ,ahh, yeah I guess 3 heads are better than one" Jozu said with a shrug. They began to enter the academy to such for their respective partners but in all honesty Jozu didn't know where he was going. 

"Umm where do we go to look for our partners" Ikuto and Tsugita both had fell down in a humorous anime fashion.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She smiled saying "A devil am I? Devils don't exist you moron!
> No stop saying shit like that and let's just get over this. Like I said, I don't like the idea of being nice to to you either, but it's best for our team, so we'll have to work it out." She then stepped away from him and closed her eyes. She commented in her head _'My eyes are not black.'_ She smiled back at Kyo saying "So come on, let's at least try to act friendly towards each other."



*[Kinzey Warholic]*

*"Devils don't exist, eh?" *A voice came out. hopping down from the accademy's fence, Kinzey approached his daughter, smiling. *"Hey honey; how are you?"*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was about to reply to Kyo as she heard a fimiliar voice. She slowly turned around as she said "Daddy?" Then she quickly straightened up as she said "I---I--I mean, hi dad... So it seems you came after all... Well you usually do." She sighed, she just wasn't quite sure what to say to her dad. She did have a lot of questions, but she decided on this one "Hey dad, there is a lot I want to ask you, since it's been a month since I've seen you, but one major question has been on my mind. I've been wondering: Where do you go for the month that your away? Every month you leave, where do you leave too?"


----------



## Laix (Mar 27, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

She couldn't help but laugh at Date's introduction before lightly punching him in the arm. However, she didn't quite know her strength so it may have hurt more then she intended. "Your so ... silly! Mega pervert? You're never going to get a girlfriend like that!" However, he mentioned that she was out of his pervertedness range, causing her to blush slightly.

"Yep, that's me!" she giggled, raising her hand. "I guess you already know my name ... and there isn't much else I can say. Though, your tail is pretty cool!" she chimed, inspecting it closely. "So all your clan has it? But why do the girls remove theirs? I think it makes you unique!"

*{Vaan}*

As he paced around the field, waiting for their sensei, he couldn't help but become eager as he saw Sakurai dashing off. "Oh come on! Come back man!" he yelled before letting out a deep sigh. Turning towards Setsuka, he slumped against the log, twirling his fingers with the grass. "So what do you want to do then?"

*{Lyra}*

She couldn't help but agree with Kyo's comment. "Yep, that's the devil right there. Threatening women with sexual assault and bad mouthing strangers," she smirked before stretching her arms. "Anyway, when are we going to get to our first exam!? I want to show Kyo that women aren't so weak afterall!" she asked Taiyou as she became eager to get out there and show him what she could do! Even though at the moment she hated his guts, she couldn't help but feel that she _had_ to fight him.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Jozu felt someone tap his back and looked back fast , one thing Jozu hated was when people touched him from behind, "never leave your back open" that was one of the most important things his father taught him as a ninja. But it was only the partner of Ikuto asking about helping with finding Jozu's partner.
> 
> "O ,ahh, yeah I guess 3 heads are better than one" Jozu said with a shrug. They began to enter the academy to such for their respective partners but in all honesty Jozu didn't know where he was going.
> 
> "Umm where do we go to look for our partners" Ikuto and Tsugita both had fell down in a humorous anime fashion.



*
Ikuto Uchiha*

Was this guy serious? He forgot were the proctor were located? I lifted himself from the ground he fell and wiped the dust out of the clothes he was wearing. As he looked back at Tsugita he led out a small sigh. Well it mattered little, at least they would find their teammate sooner this way rather than later. Perhaps they're waiting for us in the mission counter. If so we could take out a mission and start working on out team work. Ikuto looked back at Jozu, dull expression crossing his face and a small shrug.

"Well it be better if we just headed straight until we reached the missions counter. They should have the information about the new assigned squads along with the people who had already taken a mission out. I believe they're the ones who could help us the most in this situation."

They started moving forwards through the academy. The mission counter shouldn't be so far. He moved his gaze towards Tsugita and said.

"Well then since we're gonna be on the same team. I should introduce myself more thoroughly. As you know I'm an Uchiha, so I specialize in fire type ninjutsu. I've heard Aburame specialize in a special typa of jutsu that involves insects, correct?"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> She couldn't help but laugh at Date's introduction before lightly punching him in the arm. However, she didn't quite know her strength so it may have hurt more then she intended. "Your so ... silly! Mega pervert? You're never going to get a girlfriend like that!" However, he mentioned that she was out of his pervertedness range, causing her to blush slightly.
> 
> "Yep, that's me!" she giggled, raising her hand. "I guess you already know my name ... and there isn't much else I can say. Though, your tail is pretty cool!" she chimed, inspecting it closely. "So all your clan has it? But why do the girls remove theirs? I think it makes you unique!"



*[Son Suwoko]*

"That's what _I_ say. But for some reason girl's stop being interested in their tails around the time they hit puberty. Something about hairy appendages sticking out of their butt really turns them off for some reason. Suwoko took a deep inhalation, taking in the smell of the Ramen. "But enough of that for now, let's go eat!"












After everyone had ordered their ramen, and it had been served, they prepared to eat.

"Itadaki-Masu!" Suwoko exclaimed, before picking something out of his ear. He held it in one hand and said, "Extend!", while making a hand sign with the other. The small pick he had picked out of his ear transformed into two chopstick sized staffs.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2011)

*Miyuki and Mizuki Uchiha*

"*Will you two get outta bed already?!*" a middle aged woman shouted from downstairs, "*If you don't hurry up, you'll be late!*"
"*Zzzzzz....*"
"*Damnit! If you kids show us up the whole Clan'll be on our arses!*"
"*Zzzzz... Just three more... hours... Zzzzzz...*"
"*I don't know what the hell I'm going to do with those two, Kaneda...*"
"*Heh, girls will be girls,*" the man spoke with a laugh, "*They didn't come home 'til four hours ago anyway.*"
"*WHAT? You let them out 'til three in the morning?! What could they possibly want to do that late at night?!*"
"*Perhaps they were training, or simply watching the stars... Who cares, as long as they're happy?*" the man sighed.
"*Happy or not, they're getting their team assignments today and we'll be the laughing stock of the Clan if they don't get there soon!*"
"*Okay, okay, I'll go wake them up.*"

The door to the room opened up with a creak as the man stepped closer to the double bed that was positioned opposite it. In the bed were twin girls hugging each other, long white hair straddled across the pillows.

"*We have waffles downstairs.*"
"*WAFFLES!*" one of the twins shouted as she leapt from the bed,
"*Nyeeeeh...*" the other grunted, "*I'm still full from all that pizza we had la-*"

She stopped herself short when she noticed her father standing there, eyeing the two carefully before he said shortly "*If your mother asks, you were training.*"

The twins nodded and stretched, yawning as their father left the room for them to get dressed. The twins were called Miyuki and Mizuki, the only way to tell them apart being that Miyuki normally wore a blue accessory of some kind while Mizuki normally an orange one. The two were still stretching and yawning as they shuffled into the kitchen, each picking up a batch of waffles before sitting down.

"*Can you pass...*" Miyuki began.
"*...The butter, Mum?*" Mizuki said, finishing the sentence.

Not ten minutes later, the twins were heading off to the area where all the Genin were gathered. They were surprised to see everyone still there, given how late they were.

"*Do you think-*"
"*Don't be silly.*"
"*Oh, okay.*"
"*Come on, let's go.*"


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm? Part 5*

She jumped on Iyashii giving him a big hug after Ryoji pushed her off. She would have to tell her mother about this later and get Ryoji ass kicked because he wouldn't except her 'super I miss you hug'. Kei pouted but then she smiled, she wrapped her arms around Iyashii neck and her other teammates. She watched as Iyashii went first and listen, nothing really much about himself.

"My turn?"Kei asked,"My name is Kei Aosuki, child of Takashi and Taiyou Aosuki. My favorite soda is Sour Apple and my least favorite food is anything to sweet!"

She smiled as she sat back into her chair, this was her team....

She was so happy

*Kyo Aosuki:
Lets go...*

Kyo looked at Lyra and growled at her,"I wouldn't want to touch you with a thirty foot poll..."

But then something happened that made Kyo heart sink to the bottom of his stomach. Kinzey...Thalia father, Taiyou instantly went on the defense before slowly withdrawing down. Kyo looked away his mother told them everything when they were younger of how Thalia and Luka were born from Kinzey but then he had left them to go with another girl. Kyo frowned..

From that day fourth even if he had received their hate...He was the only person who should see their mad faces and pouting lips. But when someone like this came up...Kyo couldn't help but look down. 

Kyo turned to Lyra and placed his hand on her shoulders,"Come on lets give them a minute..."he said

Taiyou nodded,"Why hello Kinzey...Please don't keep my student for long, Lyra...Kyo lets go to the training field. We are going to test how good you are."she smiled leading the kids off to the field


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Hakro*

Hakro noticed when he and Spike landed on the ground noticed they did not hit Luka, then heard her voice, to find her. When he was in this mode of a wolf his scenses was sharper. Spike rose his head to the trees sniffing the air. _"Spike got a good smell of her scent."_ Spike jumps up onto a tree limb as he jumps from limb to limb intill he found Luka's hiding spot as he used his sharp claws to hit the hiding spot hard as he could with his claws. Hakro was behind Spike as he does passing fang, like an beast like animal moves to break through Luka's hidding spot.


*Akina*

Akina heard her Sensai came into the cafe, to her Kei know him very well. Then she listen to Iya and Kei introductions. Then she received a hug by Kei as a friend. She was excited to have a friend or teammates. Then it was her turn to isay something about herself, _"Hakro wanted to keep a low profile about almost. But I am not him and why lie to gain no trust at all."_ "My name is Akina Ezel, I come from Suna. My parents are Alisian Morioka and Itsuki Ezel and also have a few mediacal problems that are not that too bad since birth." _"I guess thoses problems does not matter when you are putting your life on the line for the ones you cared the most, Atleast I am happy to show them I am not a weak ninja at all."_


----------



## Kenju (Mar 27, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *
> Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> Was this guy serious? He forgot were the proctor were located? I lifted himself from the ground he fell and wiped the dust out of the clothes he was wearing. As he looked back at Tsugita he led out a small sigh. Well it mattered little, at least they would find their teammate sooner this way rather than later. Perhaps they're waiting for us in the mission counter. If so we could take out a mission and start working on out team work. Ikuto looked back at Jozu, dull expression crossing his face and a small shrug.
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita wiped the dust off of his own clothes as he stood to his feet. A sweat drop went down his forward as he rubbed his head. This fellow that they were walking with didn't seem too bright. He gave a small laugh as he spoke.

"Well I suppose it has been a rather busy day. We all can't keep things in check."

He spoke in a bit of a kind manner. He didn't feel like this as a bother at all since he was helping someone. After all it was always nice to meet new people and chat with them.

I'm sure others will be there as well. It should be easy to spot. Then again, lets hope that the line isn't long.

The three moved through out the Academy, passing by others that were meeting their teams. Along the way, many young ladies were waving and greeting Tsugita. Of course this was usual for him, so it didn't bother the Aburame. He suspected that it was such a normal thing that even other males had to go along with this same thing. It was then that Ikuto spoke.

"Why yes, that is correct Ikuto-san. Our clan specializes in bugs that feast on our own chakra and in turn we control them and use them for our Jutsus. I also hear quite often that its hard to believe that I'm apart of that clan, haha! Though, that isn't much compared to your clan. Many famous shinobi in history have been Uchihas. One of the founding fathers of our Village was an Uchiha. I hope I won't be a bother to a genius such as yourself."

Tsugita complimented him with his always friendly smile. It was then that he turned his attention to the other Genin.

"Oh, please forgive me for not greeting you. I'm Tsugita Aburame, and you are?"

The Aburame extended his hand out to Jozu for a handshake.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

Lyra said:


> "*Will you two get outta bed already?!*" a middle aged woman shouted from downstairs, "*If you don't hurry up, you'll be late!*"
> "*Zzzzzz....*"
> "*Damnit! If you kids show us up the whole Clan'll be on our arses!*"
> "*Zzzzz... Just three more... hours... Zzzzzz...*"
> ...



*[Len Warholic]*

Len, having been busy staring up at the clouds in the sky- as apposed to what? the clouds in the earth? He shook his head at his momentary lapse in intelligence- looked down, as he heard two voices; standing in front of the accademy were two girls, with blood-red eyes: Miyuki and Mizuki Uchiha. His team mates. Sighing, he raised a hand and called *"Oi! You two twins! Over here! I'm your team mate, Len!"*



Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 5*
> 
> She jumped on Iyashii giving him a big hug after Ryoji pushed her off. She would have to tell her mother about this later and get Ryoji ass kicked because he wouldn't except her 'super I miss you hug'. Kei pouted but then she smiled, she wrapped her arms around Iyashii neck and her other teammates. She watched as Iyashii went first and listen, nothing really much about himself.
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya caught Kei, surprised by her sudden affection. He slipped an arm instinctively around her waist so she wouldn't fall. *"Well that was...unexpected" *he mumbled, embarassed, but not in a hurry to let go, either.

*[Kinzey Warholic]*

Kinzey chuckled at his daughter. *"Oh, Thal, drop the formalities, will you? I missed you"*. Stepping forward, he pulled her into his arms, hugging her for a moment. When he stepped back, he moved onto her question- albiet in an indirect fassion. *"Technically, when you think about it, the question should be where do I arrive from, instead of where I go to- seeing as I spend the vast majority of my time away. A-anyway; I can't tell you, and I'm sorry about that, but I can tell you that I look forward to coming here every month, okay?"*

Not looking at her, he added *"It is good to see you Taiyou; I would thank you very much if you didn't tell me what to do with my own daughter, if you don't mind"*.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

Arm crossed hearing what his students had to tell. He waited patiently for them to finish. He saw as his niece gave them a friendly hug which just made him break a smile towards them. Though at one moment, when the child genin named Akina introduced herself, she mention the most horrific thing to Ryoji. That she was the daughter of his former teammate, Itzuki Ezel. A cold chill went down his spine, a drop of sweat fell from his forehead down to his chin as he lowered his gaze and said to the young girl. 

"I see... I know your dad. A master on ninja weapon. Me and your father... were teammates once. But, it didn't last long and I ended up fighting him. I was a missing-nin back then. I've won the match, though... I've never was able to apologize for what I did."

He lowered his gaze a bit, remembering the moment the two fought. How he made the boy witness a horrible death. And how he stabbed him through his stomach and actually had the guts to leave him to die in deserts sands. It pained him to think, and maybe this kid would hate him for what he did. He wouldn't expect any less.

"I don't know how your father will react to knowing I'm you sensei. But I'm willing to make up for that huge mistake."

He stood from the chair he was sitting and said. 

"You three. I want you all to commit to something. You are all proud ninja of this village. Hold that headband with pride and promise yourself that you would get stronger to protect the ninja of this and any village." He looked at the boy.

"You have potential, boy. I can see it. Believe in yourself and in others. That is the only way to truly become powerful." He moved his gaze towards his niece.

"You're the Honorable Daughter of the Kage of this village. Honor your mothers will and fight to protect. Don't let your status in the village get ahead of your good judgment."

He looked at the girl. "If you have any problems concerning your body, you need to say so. We are a team and even though we are putting our lives on the line. We also need to keep our lives in check. We can't just look away anything wrong with us, we need to know so that in a future we can create balance strategies for us. Our lives are just as important as the one's we are about to protect."

He looked at them all with a smile

"Is that clear?"


----------



## Laix (Mar 27, 2011)

*{Itsuki Ezel}*

As he walked back from picking up groceries, he walked past the local cafe to see his daughter inside with her teammates. "Hehe, learning already? I better hurry thou-" he was stopped in his tracks when he saw who her sensei was - Ryoji Ivery, an old friend and bastard last time he checked. Ready to go and punch his guts out, he realised that if he was a sensei, he must've reformed himself over the years, causing him to smile a little. "You better make a fine shinobi out of her ... otherwise I'll get to ya," he chuckled before walking back home.
*
{Lyra}*

She was ready to question what was going on, but felt a hand on her shoulder. Kyo suggested they give them some time, with Lyra nodding in agreement. "Yeah ... of course," she gulped before following their sensei to the training fields.

*{Tifa}*

As she picked up her chopsticks, she glanced Son pull something out of his ear, before turning it into chopsticks. She let out a scream of horror, cringing away from him. "Oh my god! WHAT IS THAT!?" she screamed, now put off her food.


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm? Part 5*

She nodded at her teacher's word, if anything her mom taught her it was the will to protect. The need to protect those who were important to her,but as she looked down at Iyashii hugging her waist. She blushed and stepped aside, she didn't want to confuse anyone. 

She only needed Kyo...

And that was her truth...

"I will...Ryoji-sensei~"she smiled,"I will carry my mother status with pride and this team..."

*Kyo Aosuki:
....*

Kyo looked and growled at Kinzey but he knew that this would make Tenshi and Thalia upset with him. He regretted and looked down, this was an adult battle. Not his. But still looking at Thalia..He just needed to protect her, from everything...He sighed as he looked away and went off to the training field. 

Kyo looked at his mother and swore he saw the flames of hell open up in her hair...

She smiled,"And please Kinzey...Don't try me~ Coming once a month doesn't prove anything or being related by blood. You weren't there when she got her first tooth, or when she was born, or when she made her first steps, or when she said her first word....As I clearly remember...I was there...Oh my..My memory must be going away because I surely don't remember you were there."

Taiyou smiled as she turned away and went off going off to the training field...

Kyo looked at Kinzey before following his mother...

He cursed the man that hurt Thalia...


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked down at the ground as Kinzey explained that he couldn't say. She quietly said "I see..." She then looked at Taiyou as she explained how Kinzey wasn't ever here for her. Thalia bit her lip after hearing this, but she knew it was true, at least to an extent. After Taiyou left Thalia mumbled out saying "Don't listen to her... I don't care if you weren't really there or not-and in fact don't care that you only visit once a month." She wasn't sure what she should do so she continued to look down at the ground.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro*
> 
> Hakro noticed when he and Spike landed on the ground noticed they did not hit Luka, then heard her voice, to find her. When he was in this mode of a wolf his scenses was sharper. Spike rose his head to the trees sniffing the air. _"Spike got a good smell of her scent."_ Spike jumps up onto a tree limb as he jumps from limb to limb intill he found Luka's hiding spot as he used his sharp claws to hit the hiding spot hard as he could with his claws. Hakro was behind Spike as he does passing fang, like an beast like animal moves to break through Luka's hidding spot.



*[Luka Shugosha]*

As Luka was preparing her next move, the wolf striked her, knocking her off the branch she was on. She landed on the one bellow, mostly unhurt, and dashed back into the clearing. *"Not bad, Hakro-kun" *she giggled. *"But can you face me one on one~?"*



Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 5*
> 
> She nodded at her teacher's word, if anything her mom taught her it was the will to protect. The need to protect those who were important to her,but as she looked down at Iyashii hugging her waist. She blushed and stepped aside, she didn't want to confuse anyone.
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya flinched as Kei moved away; why did he do that? Sure, he could tell himself that it was just him trying to keep her from falling, but he knew he had wanted, subconsiously, to get close to her. *Stupid stupid stupid! *he thought angrily at himself. *A real ninja doesn't want to get into a relationship, because what if he dies? Oh...a-anyway, I'm sure it's just because Kei was talking about love, that I did that. It'll pass, I know*. He stood up straight, pointedly trying to ignore Kei and listen to their sensei.

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey shook his head at Taiyou and said *"I come here five days a month; a sixth of the year a dedicate to these girls. And, if the situation would allow it, I would stay here all year long. Just because love found you easily, Taiyou, doesn't mean you can be angry at me, when it was more difficult in my situation"*. He turned away from the Fuzenkage, and looked down at Thalia, his voice tender. *"Hey...you know that right? I love you, and your sister, and...even your mother, in a way, and I would live in Fuzen with you three if I could...okay?"*


----------



## Serp (Mar 27, 2011)

Murasaki
Murasaki was sleeping. It was his usual deep sleep, it was full of fire and great lizards that ruled the skies. For most people these dreams would be the same kind that scared normal genin but Murasaki was a different kind of person, he was a Targ. 

The Targaryen clan was a clan whose origins say they slew a dragon and absorbed his chakra from his corpse and gave birth to Targaryen bloodline. The true origins of the clan was most likley an offshot from clan Uchiha, maybe even further back down the Rikudo line, but however they are shrouded in mystery, although Nan said something that the Targaryens had a doujutsu as well but could only be released by another eye technique and the Uchiha's wouldn't dare help an orphan like him if it could mean he might have power too.  But then again it was not confirmed his was a Targ, he had no family he knew of and no other Targ's were in Konoha to prove or dissprove his claims. But old nan had taught his of the Targaryen skill's and traits, Murasaki was full of them. Mura had the light hair and the striking eyes as well the obsession with fire. 

So these dreams did not bother Murasaki they made him feel safe. He had always felt safe in Konoha but safer still in his dreams of fire and blood.

Murasaki jumped out of bed, he was looking forward for a day or research and training. Alot of the older chuunin and genin liked to tease Murasaki. With orphans it was either tease or feel sorry for and Murasaki wasn't social enough for them to even bond with him to feel anything close to sympathy. 

He pulled on his black breeches with purple pattern at the base and a simple black vest. And stepped outside the house, Old nan would still be sleeping and he didn't want to bother her.

Mura looked around outside and he spotted exactly who he didn't want to see, Satoshi. Satoshi was a genin a few years older than Murasaki but lived in the same side of the village as he. He was a total bully however and everyone from the area fell in line with him and obeyed all apart from Mura, which is why he was the target of how they acted. 

Murasaki often tried to avoid them, but a ninja avoiding a higher level ninja was hard work, so he started quickly as soon as Satoshi saw him. Mura ran and jumped and tried to make his way to his secret place in the forest. 

Normally he reached there losing his pursuers in the chase and he slummed down next to the tree he normally sat against. He let out a breath he always used up much of his energy to escape from them. 

"Once again I am free." Murasaki said to himself. He wasn't as sure of himself to fight them so he never even tried, he always ran and used his time to read. Murasaki pulled out a large book out of his bag and started to read.

"Not so free are you Saki!" A voice said from above.

Satoshi was standing on the tree above Murasaki sticking to the side with his chakra. Murasaki let out a curse. 

Mura looked around and Satoshi was alone his friends couldn't keep up.

"What do you want Satoshi." Murasaki said his voice was firm.

"I wanted to help you learn and practice, by showing you what I learned from my Uchiha friends." 

Satoshi grabbed a branch and snapped it of and threw it to the ground. He jumped down and did a sequence of handseals and breathed a breath of fire on the ground around the branch and the branch started to burn.

"Nice huh." Satoshi said. Murasaki was entranced by the fire and couldn't stop staring. Satoshi grabed the book he was reading and threw it into the flames.

Ok Murasaki normally had a no violence mentality but the fire in the area changed him a bit. "How could you do that! That wasn't even mine."

"Oops!" Satoshi laughed. 

Murasaki was angry it was almost as if his blood was boiling it was so hot. He ran up and tried to punch Satoshi and he sidestepped and tripped him.

Mura instead of falling basically rolled and ended up in the now pit of fire.

"Shit shit shit!" Satoshi was worried, the flames engulfed Murasaki.

"Are you ok! I'm sorry." Satoshi just stood outside the ball of fire, trying to catch a glimpse of Murasaki. 

It was then that a shape rose out of the fire, his eyes purple globes striking though the flames. 

The figure then rose his arm and in it was a flaming branch but the figure held it tightly, the flames dancing around his hands. He rose the branch and smashed it into Satoshi, swinging it into his side and he went flying.

Murasaki stepped from the flames holding the branch in his hand, he walked over to Satoshi and stood over him. "Now you woke the dragon!" Murasuki spoke down to the boy on the floor, it was almost as if flames danced through the boy's eyes.

An hour later Murasaki was walking through Konoha, a smile across his face. He was a dragon. Where Satoshi was, that was another question.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She said, with her voice sounding a bit depressed, or disappointed, one of the two, while her head was still bowed to the ground: "Yeah... I know---I know you love me... That's---that's all I need to know." She put a smile on her face and then looked up, as her lightning blue eyes sparked. She wasn't sure if she should be happy about what her father had said or not, but she did know she was glad that she at least acknowledges his faults as a father, and would change if he could. She smiled for real this time as she asked "So enough about that---So, may I ask if anything new has happened while you weren't here?"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 27, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Tsugita Aburame*
> 
> Tsugita wiped the dust off of his own clothes as he stood to his feet. A sweat drop went down his forward as he rubbed his head. This fellow that they were walking with didn't seem too bright. He gave a small laugh as he spoke.
> 
> ...



Jozu had met the hand shake with a grin 

"Yeah I'm Jozu Sakazuki , nice to meet ya Aburame. I wish I could say I was part of a cool clan but I'm pretty normal. Though I do have this kekkei genkai called Swift Release it makes me pretty fast , faster than a normal body flicker at least. Man I bet we would make a pretty sick combo if we were a team, But hey I guess that's how the cookie crumbles."   Jozu said with a smirk and a slight chucke. They both had the sweatdrops  and slight smiles on there head due to Jozu's corny sayings.

They made it to the proctor and Jozu looked at for his name

"Joey, Jotoro, Jogaru, ahh there it is Jozu " Jozu looked at the board and started laughing loudly he hadn't laughed like that in a while. He turned to the two boys and smiled.


"Well look at that  we are on the same team the must'a had a typo before or something huh guys "


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
...*

Kyo looked down, even if he wanted to do something he couldn't. He heard Thalia when she was talking to her father and he shook his head wildly, but then he stopped when his mother stopped she looked around and nodded. She then turned around it she stood strongly in front of her team, like she did her village and her family.

"Today...You are fighting me.."Taiyou smiled at them

Kyo smiled,"Trying to kill us the first day?"

"No when you are on a team...You work like a team...You are now one not two...One."Taiyou smiled

Then she smirked,"Now come at me~"

Kyo turned to Lyra,"Oi...Watch and learn~"


----------



## Laix (Mar 27, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

As they arrived at the training field, Lyra stood still until being shocked by what Taiyou said. The kage? As an opponent? Kyo's comment was the truth! "I uh ... M'lady, don't you think that's a bit harsh?" she asked, scratching her head. However, Taiyou simply replied that "when you are on a team, you work like a team". The words engraved themselves into her mind as she gave a smirk towards Kyo. "You will be the one doing the learning!" she smiled, taking a purple flower out of the large pouch on her waist.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"It seemed like things ended better for all of us, huh?" Ikuto said with a slight smile crossing his lips. He looked around the area, but it didn't seem like there were any sensei's around waiting for them. He sighed, rubbing the back of his head with his arm, while putting his arm inside his pocket. It seemed they got out of one predicament and into another.  

He slightly moved his eyes towards the two and suggested. "Well? Since our sensei isn't here yet what should we do? We can't just ask for a mission and expect the proctor to give it to us. I hate being a Genin."

The Uchiha boy wanted to rest, he felt a bit tired. This day felt long. He didn't like waiting much, but he had to endure it. Maybe his sensei would be someone that could actually be of great use to them in the long road of becoming a strong ninja. 

"Do you guys think that he got tired of waiting and left? That seemes the most logical reason since we're the only one around here without out sensei."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Hakro*

"Bring it, I do best with my wolf, that is my clan style, but there so many other ways than that." He jumps dpwn from the branch into the clearing as he still had his fangs and teeth showing. He howled to Spike not to inturfer intill it gets really bad. He move his leg quickly to kick her as his eyes moved quickly to her body language he had a feeling she was playing with him or could be flirting with him to play her game. He was ready to doge or block her attack against her.

*Akina*

She heard her sensai telling her about him and her dad back in the day. "Understood sensai, I wikk not be left behind in the group because of my issues. You teach me great and be a great sensai, I forgive you for your horriable deeds done to my dad." She touch her sword _"For telling me that I will not go easy on you in the first match that we fight in, but you could beat us all for the moment at his high standers."_ She just listen to what her sensai had to say next. _"My brother have high hope to turn the blade, only did that in pratice or when I got mad at some one."_


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Fight Until Your Last Breath*

"When you are out in the battle field you will have no time to argue...Your enemy won't be kind and let you talk it out."Taiyou explained

Kyo nodded and then watched as his mother side stepped and appeared before Kyo, his eyes widen at how fast his mother was. He looked up at her with his eyes widen and then felt something slam like a brick into his stomach sending him flying backwards into a tree. 

He hit the tree with force and then slided down to the ground, he coughed up some blood but saw his mother just flip her hair back. It didn't look like she was trying, he frowned!

He hated when she did that!!!

"Oi! Don't just stand there and talk! Do something!?"Kyo yelled at Lyra as he got up and rushed again at his mother

Taiyou shook her head,"Kyo...You are to thick headed and proud...Lyra is your partner...Not your slave..."Taiyou explained


----------



## Laix (Mar 27, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"Don't talk to me like that!" she yelled, but soon realised what Taiyou said was right. They didn't have time to bicker on the battlefield, and they needed to work together. She saw Kyo rushing to his mother, giving her a chance. "Alright ... let's get this started shall we?" Lyra took a handful of flowers out of her pouch, before beginning to toss them stem-first towards Taiyou. If it hit, it would release a poison into her body that would slowly numb the body.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

They all answered. He just followed their remark with a smile and continued. He was proud of the ninja so far, his look changed from a smile to a serious look. He waved his arms, telling them to start walking along side him. It was about time that he tested the children. Probably Taiyou wouldn't be so mad at the results, but that would be a story for another time. 

"Very well then. We are about to head out to Taiyou's Utopia. A frozen waste land created by me. There I will test you all."

They neared the village gate and Ryoji looked back at the young ninja. The waste land is where Ryoji had learned his first and only Kenjutsu. This was where he and Taiyou sat and talked for hours. This place would always bring a smile to his face, he just wished that his nephew was here as well to see it. It was 10 kilometers of pure crystal clear ice.

"This forest has been frozen for 13 years now. It hasn't even showed any signs that it would start to melt. Here I will see what you are all made of."


----------



## Kenju (Mar 27, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita gave a blank expression after hearing Jozu explain the he was apart of their team. His blank look then formed into a small chuckle as he scratched his head. 

"Haha, well it looks like things did turn out good for all of us. I'm glad you could be on our team Jozu-san."

He stayed constantly smiling at the two Genin. Surely things were going good so far. Yet the only predicament was about them finding their Jounin. Surely he couldn't have just left, right? True it did take some time to find each other, but not long that one would up and leave. That is, unless their Jounin wasn't exactly a polite person.

He listened to the words Ikuto. He felt the same, surely it was nice to meet others but Tsugita wanted to get things underway. It wasn't that he was impatient, but instead interested.

"Yes, it is quite troublesome to be Genin. Then again, many of our great ancestors started out as Genin as well. I'm sure they had much harder difficulties."


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> As she picked up her chopsticks, she glanced Son pull something out of his ear, before turning it into chopsticks. She let out a scream of horror, cringing away from him. "Oh my god! WHAT IS THAT!?" she screamed, now put off her food.



*Son Suwoko*

"Oh, these?" Suwoko said, taking the chopsticks and repeating, "Extend!" The sticks united into one, and grew into the size of a pole. "This is my Ruyi Bang. It's an ancestral weapon within the Son clan, given to every graduate of the Ninja Academy once every five generations. I can manipulate it's size and weight with a variant of the transformation jutsu. Here, Date. Catch!" Suwoko tossed the staff through the air.

Date caught it. It was light as a feather!

"Increase!" With just one word, the staff's weight increased to 120 lbs.


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm? Part 6*

It was so beautiful, her mother took her here once when she was younger and this place hadn't changed since then. Kei looked around at the frozen paradise, she always thought it was beautiful but still cold. And it looked like Ryoji was proud in saying that it was gift to her mother. Kei tried to remember if Kyo ever been here...

She would have to take him one day...

Kei looked up at her teacher when he said that he would see what they are made of...

"Wait...See what we are made of? Are we going to fight?!"Kei asked her voice full of worry

---
*Kyo Asouki:
Fight Until Your Last Breath*

Taiyou twirled around and soon a swirl of fire blocked the incoming flowers from coming closer and sent Kyo back a bit. He frowned when the swirl of fire blocked him from coming any closer. He landed to the side of Lyra and frowned at her. 

"Oi is that all you can do!?"he asked her,"Damn...It "

Taiyou fire wall stopped,"...You are not working like a team...You must see each other difference!"Taiyou frowned


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kazuma*

CRACK!!!...the sound of something being broken was heard in the place, th audience that was so fired up till now was in complete silence for a moment. What was broken was nothing else but the left arm of a blue-haired guy with golden eyes, the sound of his bone when Kazuma landed a strong kick that Kohaku tried to stop was terrible."Gg---GAAAA!!!"Sagara cried out;many cuts on his arms, legs and face, on his body there were some as well. Some wounds that were already swollen, blood coming out from all of his injuries and the one with most blood was a wound on his forehead that apparently was not made by the ninjato but by a powerful punch also his nose was bleeding, basically he was a complete mess.

Kazuma was still with the ninjato in his mouth, his eyes as cold as ice, part of his clothes torn, one of his eyes closed and swollen, trails of blood coming out one from his mouth and another from his head and his skin becoming white once again, sign that his rage took over his body and he had an slight sign of transformation. The black and white haired boy was breathing hard.*"YAHOOOO!!! Looks like the climax of this exciting battle is coming to an end with the unexpected attack of "the demon"!!! though in this circumstances it is pretty obvious who the winner is"*the announcer said.
*Flashback*
_Kazuma and Kohaku were fighting with all their power, well at least Sagara. The red and green eyed kid managed to cut the martial artist some times but it was not for free, Kohaku was ale to fracture a couple of ribs and hit Kazuma in the face a couple of times as well. The fight was even at that point but then, when both took distance from each other, Kohaku spoke about something that he should never have spoken about.

"No wonder why you are the champion but I still have a doubt...I heard a weird rumor, the reason why the owner of this filthy place usually has a lot of hope in you...apparently you was not exactly captured like most of us. You was sold to him...Some people said that you weren´t more than a lab rat and that the boss bought you at a high price..."Kohaku said, Kazuma frowned. from all the stupid things that guy could have said, he had to talk about his past? it was decided, he was going to kill him. 

"What happen? are you mad at me? c´mmon little baby ar eyou really that scared of your past?"Kohaku asked once again, his intentioin was to find an opening if the boy got pissed but his plan did not go as expected."Son of a bitch...I´m gonna fuckin kill ya!!!"Kazuma yelled as the left side of his body, his left arm and left side of his face skin became darker, actually the color was between gray and kind of purple. The eyeball of his left was turning black as well as his pupil narrowed.

Instantly the guy rushed at kohaku but his speed was faster than before, the oldest guy in the arena was barely able to follow Kazuma´s movements. as the fight continued more and more cuts were appearing in Sagara´s body. One of them being a deep one, paralyzed him for a moment which was took by Kazuma to hit him in the head sending him against the wall once again. Before the blue-haired guy cold land after the crash, Kazuma took him this time and gave him 3 knees to the face, the sound of Kohaku´s nose being broken was only heard by Kazuma who smiled.

"Shithead...you will die,yeah you will die now!"he said and took a couple of steps as a distance and then jumped making a roundhouse kick  in mid air. Kohaku  who was not fast enough to put his arm in a defensive pose just tried to strengthen his muscles but... 
_
*Flashback end*

At some point of the fight, Kazuma lost his nerves and attacked Sagara with all his strength and that was the result of pissing off the boy.

Clap!! Clap!!CLAP!!!CLAP!!!....claps of the audience were heard all over the place as new comments from the wealthy bastards were heard as well."I knew that he would won!!", "I have won a lot of money!!!", "Damn brat!!!". Those kind of things.*"Okay looking at the situation the winner is obviously Kazuma-kun  and now the life of Sagara Kohaku is in his hands, which will be his decision? will he kill him or will he let him live?"*the voice said. But by kazuma´s look, it was obvious what his answer was.

Taking the ninjato from his mouth and walked towards Sagara who looked at kazuma with fierce eyes"If you want to kill me, then do it but do not get cocky brat...out there is a world filled with stronger bastards than you...I wish for you to be free and find those kind of people. i want you to know what my sister and I felt when we once were happy and then all was taken away from us"Kazuma did not answer at this and then with a fast movement he ripped off the head of his opponent. The fight finished.


----------



## Laix (Mar 27, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

She bit her lip before crouching down next to Kyo, and whispering in his ear. "Try to make her use a weak fire technique, so I can quickly get a hit on her with my flower bomb which should overpower it. But it has to be a weak one! Also, stand up and disagree with me, so she doesn't think we came up with a plan!" she stood up and frowned, before stomping her foot on the ground. "Of course! You failed again (!)"


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
~*

Kyo smirked at Lyra, she wasn't a lost cause like he thought. He nodded his head in agreement. But then he got up and got in front of her face to make it more realistic,"Oi! I don't take orders from a girl like you! Aren't you suppose to be in the kitchen you stupid flower picker!?"he yelled at the top of his lungs, looking over to his mother he saw her do a face palm...

What a sad team, she thought

Kyo smirked and took this as an opening

"Watch and learn Lyra!"he yelled

Taiyou twitched and she made a weak fire ball,"I said work like a team!!!"she said and threw it at him, Kyo took it head on before summoning his bloody needles. Taiyou dodged them easily and Kyo kept launching them...

He only hoped that the girl was going to take this opening!


----------



## Serp (Mar 27, 2011)

*Shirus*
The wind and the sand was roaring and whipping up at his back as the ninja made his way through the desert, he was running through the heart of the wind country to return to Fuzengakure. He was being chased by bandits from Kiri, they were gathering weapons and jutsu, they had left Kiri but were still fighting for its sake, Shirus had taken the mission for his own reasons though. Sure Fuzen took in missing nins, but these guys were criminals in Fuzen maybe trying to kill our leaders and free Kiri wasn't a good idea. Shirus had already killed one of them and the other two were out for blood. 

It was then the sand burst in front if him and up jumped one of the two jonins that were chasing him.

"You!" The shouted. 

Shirus narrowed his eyes. These guys were strong and they were water users, even better. Shirus had stolen a blade from the village if mist, one he was sure they didn't even know what it did but that didn't stop them getting pissed at him for taking it. The sword was in a tome he read, that spoke of a sword that could be used for steam style jutsu, just add water for instant steam it turned the liquid into its gaseous form. The sword was lightweight and sharp, Shirus had heard other rumors it was made from dragonbone, whether it was true or not he didn't care he wanted it. The dragonbone sword was meant to be a weapon of clan Targaryen and Kiri didn't even know its true potential.

"You thief!" the shouted at Shirus. 

"You call me a thief when you are hunting the ninja world stealing weapons. And better yet this is my clan's blade."

"Nevermind, we will take from your dead body." The other mist nin said. 

Shirus was worried this guys meant buiness, luckily in the dessert there was little water. 

The Kiri's looked at each other and did their hand seals. 
"Suiton Suishouha no Jutsu!" At the same same time. The sand beneath them became a pool of water. His chakra at his feet keep him on the surface, while the Kiri were swimming under it and rising up to attack with Taijutsu, they were slowly tiring him out. A dragon was always weak against water, some situations were exceptions though.

"Why did it have to be water!" Shirus cursed under his breath.

He had to think quick. "Katon Ryuuka no Jutsu!" The dragon flame flew towards the first Kiri nin but the water lake blocked it and the fire was put out.

It was then the other Kiri ninja appeared behind Shirus. "Silly Jonin, using fire against us."

It was true why did he use a Katon, it was his go to move.
 "Suiton! Daibakuryuu no Jutsu!" The kiri behind him cast his jutsu and Shirus was dragged down into the water below. 

Shirus was struggling, since he was a boy he did not like water, it was his blood. His blood was hot and alive with fire. Shirus couldn't use his Kekkai Genkai underwater the water halted it activation. He was going to die, fucking mist ninja. Then he remember the dragonbone sword it was wrapped in a chakra sheath. He groped for it as the water started to constrict him. Then he found the hilt and pulled it out, he poured his chakra into it, the blade filled up fast and then the water started to sizzle quickly turning to steam and water vapour.

"What! What!" The first Kiri ninja said. 

"Its the steam sword! He is using it, when we couldn't even get it to work." 

Shirus laughed. "Steam sword, the fault is you water to use it with water chakra, this sword is made for dragons." 

The Kiri nins looked at each other. And then focused at Shirus. "Fucking Fuzen ninja, fire this, sin that." 

Shirus smiled "Well maybe for them but for me, I am a Targaryen and fire is in my blood." Shirus slid the sword against his palm and blood welled along the blade. He swung the sword towards the first twin and then the next, nothing happened.

"What was that then." They looked at Shirus with wondering eyes. 

"That was the blood of the dragon." 
The Kiri nin looked down onto their chest and small drops of blood were on their chest. Slowly sizzling through their armour. Shirus then smiled as the worry faded from their face, a little acid like blood wouldn't be enough to stop them.

"Why are you smiling your blood may be a bit sizzling, but its nothing!" They laughed.

"True true. Let me tell you about the dragons blood, it burns like acid but when we grow older it changes and can more oxide groups in it than the most potent gasoline."

The nin's looked even more confused. "What?" 

Shirus sighed "Gods you guys are dense and really don't know much about fire, what I mean is this." Shirus extended his chakra to find the small droplets of his blood on the shirts. 



The Kiri nin, started to cast jutsu to cleanse away the fire but Shirus was on them the blood that remained on the sword burned brightly like wildfire. He raised his arm and swung the sword down as hard as he could as they were distracted by the fire. The sword cut through his body and the chakra into the sword was boiling his blood as they tried to resist. He turned away as the first nin was burning and desiccating on the floor.

The second nin decided he should escape, he turned and began to run back the way he came. Shirus stabbed the sword in the ground and pointed it towards the escaping ninja. He raised his hands and rolled out a large amount of handseals, the ninja was a decent distance away now. 

"KATON, KARYUU ENDAN!" The fire blast hit the sword and took on a whitish glow, almost ghostly style flames left as it blast against the sword and chased down the Kiri nin. All that could be heard was the scream of a dying mist.

Shirus was tired and low on chakra, he sheathed the sword and began back towards Fuzen.

Finally he reached the village and rolled in. The other nin's greated him with the courtesies. He reached his home and rolled into bed, he would talk to the council once he got some rest. And following up another rumour when he got time, this one would take him to Konoha, rumours of a white haired boy was nothing, but rumours of a white haired orphan boy who called himself dragon was another matter. But this all depended on if he had genins to mentor this year. Regardless he fell into sleep, sleep of fire and blood.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She said, with her voice sounding a bit depressed, or disappointed, one of the two, while her head was still bowed to the ground: "Yeah... I know---I know you love me... That's---that's all I need to know." She put a smile on her face and then looked up, as her lightning blue eyes sparked. She wasn't sure if she should be happy about what her father had said or not, but she did know she was glad that she at least acknowledges his faults as a father, and would change if he could. She smiled for real this time as she asked "So enough about that---So, may I ask if anything new has happened while you weren't here?"



*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey smiled down at his daughter. *"Now now," *he said teasingly, *"This is your, and your sister's, day. So go off with your team, and later on, we can all celebrate together, like a family, okay?"*



Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro*
> 
> "Bring it, I do best with my wolf, that is my clan style, but there so many other ways than that." He jumps dpwn from the branch into the clearing as he still had his fangs and teeth showing. He howled to Spike not to inturfer intill it gets really bad. He move his leg quickly to kick her as his eyes moved quickly to her body language he had a feeling she was playing with him or could be flirting with him to play her game. He was ready to doge or block her attack against her.



*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka dodged backward, Hakro's kick missing her by inches. *"Oh, so close, Hakro-kun~" *Luka giggled. She began forming handseals, thankfully only needing a few. It was for the genjutsu technique, Magen: Jigoku Gouka no Jutsu. If it worked, then Hakro and/or the dog would be convinced that they were being ingulfed in a giant fireball, the flames consuming their bodies.



Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm? Part 6*
> 
> It was so beautiful, her mother took her here once when she was younger and this place hadn't changed since then. Kei looked around at the frozen paradise, she always thought it was beautiful but still cold. And it looked like Ryoji was proud in saying that it was gift to her mother. Kei tried to remember if Kyo ever been here...
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii blinked at their surroundings, smiling at it. *I wonder why he brought us here? *he thought sarcastically. It was no secret in Fuzen that Ryoji Ivery had a certain technique, that allowed him to create massive fields of ice. *Being a bit of a showoff, Ryoji-sensei? *He kept his mouth shut, however, waiting for him to make his move.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Hakro*

Hakro noticed her do the handseals, not noected what to expected from her has he howled to figuered out to escape. He lead it up to Spike, he know Spike was his best friend and could almost get in out of any crappy messed. Atleast he signal Spike to do something even causing them both pain at once, would be worse on both parts. _"This is not the first time me and Spike we been in phyiscal fights hurting each other for heck of both of our minds. Who knows we may have lost this fight, but I am not giving up this fight just yet."_ Spike bites Hakro on the butt as Hakro squeezes Spike's tail hardto break lose from the genjutsu. _"Nice moved Pixie Chan."_ Hakro and Spike jump into the air to do the taijutsu dual piercing fang as they spin like a drill at Luka.

*Akina*

Akina was lead by her teammates to a ice land, she could not see how pretty it was. She was a bit sadden but emotion does not to get involed during  fight. She felt the coldness against her skin and the ice belowe her feet and staff. She was ready for their sensai to attack them as she put the staff onto her back for now. She puts her hands on the sheath and hilt of the reverse blade sword. She could feel the coldness bothering her eyes, to her it does not matter if her eyes bleed in the middle of this match.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 27, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Tsugita Aburame*
> 
> Tsugita gave a blank expression after hearing Jozu explain the he was apart of their team. His blank look then formed into a small chuckle as he scratched his head.
> 
> ...



Jozu was happy to find that the two boys were his teammates, they already seemed to get along and it made it easier that way. But this Jounin teacher was stopping  the show, Jozu was eager to start on his missons and this guy was holding him up.


"Who the hell is does this Jounin bastard think he is I don't have all the time in the world to be waiting ya know ? The ninja world dosen't stop for a late pricks , and this guy thinks he can hold us up ? I'm gonna send that guy flying !" 

Jozu was getting in a rant while the others couldn't help but laugh at Jozu's frustration.


"What the hell are you guys laughing at , I'm sure you guys feel the same way."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Son Suwoko*
> 
> "Oh, these?" Suwoko said, taking the chopsticks and repeating, "Extend!" The sticks united into one, and grew into the size of a pole. "This is my Ruyi Bang. It's an ancestral weapon within the Son clan, given to every graduate of the Ninja Academy once every five generations. I can manipulate it's size and weight with a variant of the transformation jutsu. Here, Date. Catch!" Suwoko tossed the staff through the air.
> 
> ...



"*Hey that's pretty cool*."

The size increased a hundred fold and he nearly fell out of his chair, unaccustomed to the weight.  "*The fuck*?!"  He could lift a hundred and twenty pounds no problem, but he hadn't even been expecting it.  He lifted the staff back up and tested its weight.  "*Jeez.  With this you could make it light for swift attacks and then immediately make it heavy for an awesome knockout punch*!"  He handed it back to Son Suwoko and smirked at Tifa.  "*What did it freak you ou*t?"  He chuckled and bowed before his food.  "*Itadakimasu*."  He slurped down some ramen and smiled.  "That's good."  He looked at his teammates.  "*So.  Let's see.  Tifa is a taijutsu specialist with some interesting shunshin combos.  I'm good in ninjutsu and I have a little bit of ability for genjutsu.  Son Suwoko, we haven't seen your abilities, but with that staff of yours I'm sure you have some impressive moves with it.  We're a pretty good team, actually, we cover each other's weaknesses.  And it's a good way for each of us to improve.  I'll openly admit that the both of your are better than I am at Taijutsu.  But by the same hand, I'm better at ninjutsu.  We can use each other to train our abilities in the skills we're lacking in.  I'm glad I have you two as my teammates*."  He nodded.  "*Well, that was my spiel.  I used up a little under half of my chakra against Tifa with that fireball and Summoning Reshiram.  But a good meal and some rest and I'll be ready to face off against you, Son*."  He gave Son a mischievous smirk.


*Setsuka*

Setsuka nodded and put some distance between herself and Vaan.  "*Get ready, Vaan-kun*!"  She dashed toward him and leaped toward him, closing the gap quickly.  "*Leaf Whirlwind*!"  She spun in a dangerous hurricane, aiming a powerful spinning kick at Vaan.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Len Warholic]*
> 
> Len, having been busy staring up at the clouds in the sky- as apposed to what? the clouds in the earth? He shook his head at his momentary lapse in intelligence- looked down, as he heard two voices; standing in front of the accademy were two girls, with blood-red eyes: Miyuki and Mizuki Uchiha. His team mates. Sighing, he raised a hand and called *"Oi! You two twins! Over here! I'm your team mate, Len!"*



"*Yare yare...*" Miyuki sighed.
"*...Someone has no manners,*" Mizuki finished.

The twins quickly shunshin'd over to the one who called himself Len, appearing behind him before he could lower his arm.

"*Using "two twins" is really counterproductive...*" Miyuki said shortly,
"*...Besides, our names are Miyuki and Mizuki...*" Mizuki continued,
"*...So at least call us by our names...*" Miyuki sighed,
"*...It's only polite.*" Mizuki closed.

Examining him, the twins realised that he must be Len Warholic. He fitted the description and the girls had actually done their homework on him, just as they had done with most of the new Genin, in the likelihood they got teamed up.

"*You specialise in taijutsu, right?*" Miyuki smiled, "*Then I hope I can test out your skills sometime.*"
"*You're meant to be one of the better ninjutsu specialists among our group, too,*" Mizuki said, "*So that'll be worth testing for ourselves, too.*"
"*Either way,*" Miyuki interrupted, "*When we go out on missions, don't die on us.*"
"*Yeah.*" Mizuki continued, "*Dragging corpses around doesn't sound like the best way to end a mission, y'know?*"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> "*Hey that's pretty cool*."
> 
> The size increased a hundred fold and he nearly fell out of his chair, unaccustomed to the weight.  "*The fuck*?!"  He could lift a hundred and twenty pounds no problem, but he hadn't even been expecting it.  He lifted the staff back up and tested its weight.  "*Jeez.  With this you could make it light for swift attacks and then immediately make it heavy for an awesome knockout punch*!"  He handed it back to Son Suwoko and smirked at Tifa.  "*What did it freak you ou*t?"  He chuckled and bowed before his food.  "*Itadakimasu*."  He slurped down some ramen and smiled.  "That's good."  He looked at his teammates.  "*So.  Let's see.  Tifa is a taijutsu specialist with some interesting shunshin combos.  I'm good in ninjutsu and I have a little bit of ability for genjutsu.  Son Suwoko, we haven't seen your abilities, but with that staff of yours I'm sure you have some impressive moves with it.  We're a pretty good team, actually, we cover each other's weaknesses.  And it's a good way for each of us to improve.  I'll openly admit that the both of your are better than I am at Taijutsu.  But by the same hand, I'm better at ninjutsu.  We can use each other to train our abilities in the skills we're lacking in.  I'm glad I have you two as my teammates*."  He nodded.  "*Well, that was my spiel.  I used up a little under half of my chakra against Tifa with that fireball and Summoning Reshiram.  But a good meal and some rest and I'll be ready to face off against you, Son*."  He gave Son a mischievous smirk.



*Son Suwoko*

"A fight? That sounds fine with me. I'll show you the true skill of the Son clan." Suwoko took his bowl and slurped down his ramen as fast as he could.

He was excited to test himself against the dragon he'd seen before.


----------



## Serp (Mar 27, 2011)

Lyra said:


> "*Yare yare...*" Miyuki sighed.
> "*...Someone has no manners,*" Mizuki finished.
> 
> The twins quickly shunshin'd over to the one who called himself Len, appearing behind him before he could lower his arm.
> ...



Murasaki was walking past the academy, when he spotted the MiMi twins. He liked their style, they were similar to him. Their white hair matched his own in fairness and their red eyes were a nice reflection into his. 

They were Uchiha's which meant they could get the sharingan, fair enough their eyes were already red a few dots on it would hardly be enough to tell from a distance, I guess it was useful to look like you had sharingan on at all times though. Maybe one day they could open up the rest if his powers but regardless of that.

Today Murasaki felt stronger than he normally did, he had the fire in his heart.
"Hey Mizuki, Miyuki!" Murasaki called go to them. He had been in classes with them but he always kept his head down and studied, but today was the day they had to mingle and meet their teams. Murasaki was waiting for his members so he decided to talk to the two most interesting people in the class to him. 


"I'm sorry to bother you, but do you think you could teach me great fireball jutsu? Please?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

Lyra said:


> "*Yare yare...*" Miyuki sighed.
> "*...Someone has no manners,*" Mizuki finished.
> 
> The twins quickly shunshin'd over to the one who called himself Len, appearing behind him before he could lower his arm.
> ...



*[Len Warholic]*

Len turned around, grinning. *"Hehe, whatever; Miyuki and Mizuki, was it? You're both very pretty; I'm sure you get your share of bachelors and pedophiles- though you look like you can defend yourselves. I'd be annoyed if you two pulled some kind of 'damsels in destress thing'- cute though it would be"*. He laughed at this.

*"Don't worry, I can certainly take care of myself" *he replied rolling his eyes. *"So, tell me about yourselves. Have you felt any stirrings of love in your heart for me yet?" *he asked, flexing. Wether he was joking or had an incredibly big ego was anyone's guess.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

It seemed like they were up and ready for the battle. He would test them and see how far they could go without getting on each others necks. Hopefully their teamwork was gonna last. His face did not barge, the cool weather was soothing to him, this place felt like home. This was his favorite element. It showed his calmness and silence. He felt at ease here. Though it was no time to falter. 

"I will test how good your team work is. Come at me with the desire to kill. I will also test how you fare against someone on their element, be assured that I won't hesitate to hold back. Your first goal and mission is to defeat me."

He took his hands of his pockets with a kunai on his hand, cracking his fist, sonn pointing it at the team. He looked at Kei with no doubt behind his eyes. So he directed this words completely to her.

"Don't you think I'll go easy on you just because your mother was my sensei. I would use my full power if pushed that far."

A small smirk crossed him. He was happy that he was a sensei, but if they did not succeed in this. He would have to return them to the academy.

"Begin!" 
*
Ikuto Uchiha*

He laughed a bit at his reaction, though to no avail was his arguing. He did feel the same, but wouldn't the Jounin test them first? I mean I don't think he would just take us on a mission from the get go. Though he wanted to hurry and become stronger, first they needed to wait for their sensei.

"I agree. But what can we do? We can't search the whole village form him. And we certainly don't want to leave. We just might miss him on his way here. Sadly all we can do is wait."

Ikuto sighed. He hated the fact that he couldn't do much about this problem, but like he said. What could he do? It's not like he could summon a sensei from nowhere. Anyway, he took the book he was reading this morning about the history of the hero. It seemed that they didn't have anything else so why not take this time to finish the book, right? 

"Well, I'll just finish this... I want to use my time finishing this book before the sensei arrives."


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Unfair..*

She pouted at her teacher, but in truth understood. He was her mother's students and it was only natural. If they couldn't protect themselves it was really nothing, she looked away as she quickly took in her surroundings, this was going to be a hard place to fight because of the reflection of everything.

But fighting is only the second thing ninjas have to care about....

It was also their smarts...And knowing Ryoji...He would come full force without regret even if that means sending them to the hospital...

Kei smiled"Nyahh~ Uncle Ryoji is cruel~"she said and as quick as ever did some hand signs using her Change of Body stance, switching her further away from the real battle with a frozen dear~

She purred,"I'll pass this test~"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia nodded as she said "Thanks. I guess I should be off." She then quickly turned away and without saying anything she ran off. She ran towards the training fields where she jumped and landed right next to Kyo. She looked at him saying "Sorry I'm late, I was a little preoccupied---now, what are we doing here?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unanara]*

Iya watched as Kei teleported away, and then turned to Rioji, unsure of what to say. Finally he got the words in his mind and said *"I'm sorry, sensei, but, I'm going to have to decline. I'm not going to fight you for no reason; you can say that I'm uncooprative, and test my another way, if you wish, but I won't fight when it's not necessary"*. He did as Kei did, flitting away to a safer location- though, unlike her, not preparing to strike back.


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Damn!!!*

He was attacking his mother and she was dodging flawlessly, every move it was like she already knew and it was pissing him off! She smirked t her son and he smirked back this was a fight between ninjas and she saw that this wasn't the same little boy she rasied, but a different one. A one destined to grow up, or so he thought...

But then....

"Sorry I'm late, I was a little preoccupied---now, what are we doing here?"

Kyo eyes widen and his mother took the face of a true devil....

Damn.
Damn.
Damn

"DAMN!!!"he grabbed Thalia by the waist as his mother swung her left leg around 

"Dominatrix Kick~"

She slammed it on the ground almost clipping Kyo but he was fast enough to dodge,but once it landed on the ground a whole bunch of rocks jumped up! He was sent tumbling with Thalia in his arms but then he let go of her when he knew that they were at the far enough distance. He growled...

"YOU DON'T JUMP IN LIKE THAT!? SHE COULD HAVE KILLED US!!!"he yelled and then face palmed

He turned to Lyra and gave her a sorry expression...


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Akina*

Akina heard whay Iya said he did not want to fight at all and she did not know where Kei went off. To Akina her teammate had a plan on her mind. She was guessing she would have to attack her sensai first. As she does a few handseals doing body flicker, she only had upclosed attacks at the moment. As she appeared behind her sensai pulled out the reverse blade sword and tried to do some heavy damage blows on how much damage she wants before she got hit by herself by one of her sensai's attacks. She know there was another side of the sword she had not used much in her life, then her eyes started to bleed. _"Darn eyes, does not matter to much at the moment."_ To her it was better to flicker away to stop the bleeding before continueing the match, losin blood is not a good idea in the coldness.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai heard the commotion from afar and decided to send out some insects towards both of them. *"I guess we will get this fight started. One way or another."* The insects flew through the brush and wooded area surrounding his new opponents. *"I don't want them to get too hurt so I'll  make sure what I do isn't that bad."* Sakurai was looking at one bug that was set on his finger. *"I don't want to be rude but it kind of isn't fair."*

*Kuma*

Kuma held a map to his face. "Where are those kids supposed to be? Man. Why do maps have to be so hard to read?" Kuma looked back and fourth from the map to the street. "Len, Miyuki, Mizuki. Man they gave me a full team to look after?" Kuma raised up his forearm to cover his eyes, "the power of youth is strong!" Then Kuma looked down after he wiped clean the tears of joy to see his new students. "Hey what a weird thing. I was just thinking of yall trying to find... um..." Kuma was thinking for a second, "you all..." Kuma sat there looking out in the distance blanked out for some reason.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

He was unfazed to see that Kei wandered somewhere into the forest, but to hear Iyashii say that he would not fight was a surprise to him. Akina though, used boy flicker to appear behind him. Ryoji swung the kunai behind him stopping the blade. He noticed that the girl bleed through her eyes. So this must be her problem... She seemed to think first about her teammates. They all started awful, he sighed as once again blocked another of Akina's blows. He looked straight at her and said. 

"I said come at me with the intention to kill, yet you still draw a reverse blade and not use it's sharp end?"

Ryoji swung his blade leaving Akina in stagger condition. He grabbed her by her neck and lifted her into the air. He then threw her towards Iyashii. The girl hurled at him at great speed. Ryoji expected him to at least grab her. If he didn't he would damage the team greatly.

"Iyashii. It's good that you want to fight without a good enough reason, so now I'll give you a reason. If you don't fight, I'll kill you and this girl." He raised his voice.

"Kei, what kind of teamwork involves you hiding in the shadows while you teammates get the beating? You haven't even formed a strategy and you're already thinking ahead without concerning yourself about you teammates. This is a team effort, you must all work as one. You can't always expect to beat stronger opponents by yourselves."  

Ryoji threw his kunai into the air. Forming a stance and the releasing a thick mist around the kids. This would force them to work as a team.

"Ninja Art: Hidden Mist Technique."

The area was covered in a thick mist Ryoji grabbed his kunai hidden with mist and said. 

"...Ninja Art: Silent Murder."

The mist got thicker and thicker until little could be seen from their surroundings. 

"Heart, stomach, neck, lung, spline, jugular. So many vital point so little time..." 

He then appeared behind Kei, who was hiding behind a frozen dear and swung his kunai towards her.


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Heh~*

She cursed when Ryoji called her out, yes she knew it was her team and her duty to protect them. But what good is a team when you are dead, she watched from the sidelines and saw Akina attacked. Her eyes bleed, that was an abnormal disease, not many bleed from the eyes like that. She shook her head as she did a clone techinque and jumped into the nearest branch.

Then the mist settled in...

Shit...

If she could just use her eyes...This wouldn't be a problem, she would have registered his body heat. But then she smiled as he went for the trap. 

Her clone sitting behind the dear...She smiled as she began to do her shadow walk jutsu.Everything about her silent. Soon she appeared behind him kunai out...

Using the sharp end, she appeared behind him and placed it at his throat...

"Heart, stomach,neck, lungs, spine, and juglar....So many vivtal points...But only one life~"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After being saved by Kyo she slowly stood up as she brushed herself off from what seemed to be dust as she said "You don't have to try to protect me, I was fully aware of the situation I was entering. I could have dodged that myself you know." She looked back Taiyou, and knew this would be a bad idea. Three inexperienced genin versing their Kage, what were they supposed to do, survive for a time limit? There was no way that they could win.


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
................*

His eyes narrowed at the girl before him and he swore he wanted to jump on her and wrap her mouth with duck tape. "If you knew what was happening..Then why did you jump in beside me!?"he asked but then he face plam again. Damn this was going to get hard...Taiyou looked ashamed of her team, so she would end this...

And send them back to the academy

"The only thing I see is bickering and anger....There is no way a team like you can operate..."Taiyou said shamefully

Kyo yelled,"Oh we are a team alright! Watch us!!"Kyo yelled at his mother

Taiyou looked at the ground and then stomped on it making the ground shake, Kyo lost balanced but he saw what his mother was doing. She appeared before the two girls and looked down at them.

:Maybe next year..."she said and she took the back of her hand and waved it down

But she didn't hit the girls...

She hit Kyo....

He went flying and hit the back of a tree,"Damn...Girls..."he coughed


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She didn't like where this was going, and she was _not_ going to wait another year to become a really Shinobi, so the best thing to do would be to help each other. After Kyo got flung into a tree she quickly went to his side saying: "Kyo, are you okay? We need to work together, I won't let this be the end of this team, no matter how disfunctional it may be." She didn't like doing this, but in a situation like this what was she supposed to do?


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii caught Akina, sliding backward to lessen the impact. He sat her down up against a tree, saying *"Wait here; I'm going to go check on Kei"*. With that he dashed off, manipulating the mist around him in order to better his vision.

Suddenly, he heard Ryoji-sensei: "Heart, stomach, neck, lung, spline, jugular. So many vital point so little time..." His eyes widened, and he dashed forward. He knew that it was an idle threat; he would never harm his students, especially the daughter of his own sensei, but still, Iya couldn't help quickening his pace.

When he found them, he saw Kei holding Ryoji with a Kunai to his neck. Slowing down as he approached, be began forming handsigns and finally performed Mizuame Nabara - Starch Syrup Capture Field, and vommited the sticky substance, instead of on the ground, onto Ryoji, covering from head to toe. Then, he made a water clone. Finally, they both pulled a whip of water out of his canteen, and wrapped them around Ryoji's body, constricting him. *"It's over"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Tenshi]*

Her wings flapped in the sky as she softly landed in the "battlefield". In it she saw four people, although two people stood out more than the others, Taiyou, the Kage of this village, and her daughter, Thalia. She slowly approached Taiyou as she said "It seems I'm interrupting, although I have some---bad news that I must report if you don't mind." She wanted to go look at Thalia to make sure she was alright but she was on official business right now.

*[Thalia]*

She didn't know what to do, but it seemed her mother interrupted the battle by talking to Taiyou. Seeing as that ended the match, at least in her view she decided to walk back home, no need to stay here. She just hoped that they could still become Shinobi. Before leaving however she said to Kyo "Hey, go tell your mom, if she's wondering where I am, I'm going to be with my dad. I haven't seen him in a while and want to see what he's up to." She then turned away from him and went back to her house. After arriving there she noticed no one was home, as she thought. She just opened the curtains and stared out the window, waiting for something exciting to happen.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey crumpled the paper in his hand and stared at it, hatred coursing through his mind. Finally, he decided to shock it, sending thousands of watts of electricity through it, turning it to ashes and tossing them away onto the wind. Goddamn leaf village. Why did they have to inturrupt now, of all times? Konoha better be fucking burning when he arrived.

Sighing, he headed back to Tenshi's house. entering into the kitchen, he stood there, unsure of what to do. Sighing, he sat down at the table and quickly scrawled a note:

_Dear Tenshi, Thal, and Luka:

I'm so sorry, but I...got called back. It's important, they said. It had better be. I'll make this up as soon as I can. Sorry.

Love, Kinzey._​
Sighing, he stood and left, closing the door softly behind him.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked out the window and then saw someone approaching the house, it was her father. She wasn't sure what to do, so she ran up stairs and hid. After he entered and passed the stairs she slowly walked down and listened to what he was doing. It sounded like he was---writing? That's strange. She wanted to wait for him to leave before checking the message he was writing, she wondered what it could be. After he left she went up and read the note, saying that he had to leave because something important happened. She wondered how _important_, what ever this was, actually was. She waited about ten more seconds before putting down the note and running up stairs to go take some money for her trip while she was away. She didn't like stealing from her mom, but her mom had plenty of money to survive, she didn't know how long she'd be out for. After taking a large sum of money she opened the front door, following him out of the house, hoping that she'd be able to follow him to, where ever this was.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Kinzey]*

A few hours later, Kinzey arrived in Konoha. Soon after leaving, he had noticed someone was following him. However, they hadn't made a move to attack him, so he had just ignored them. Now here, he set off for the Kazekage's mansion- ach; the _Hokage's _mansion; at heart, he would always be a Suna nin-, to find out what was so important.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Kinzey arrived in the new village that they had approached, she had no idea where they were. He passed through the gate easily, although when she tried to the gate keepers yelled at her saying "Hey, where are you going?!" she froze and then said "Oh sorry, I completely forgot. I'm a citizen of Fuzen, and I want to visit this village." The gate keepers smirked at each other as they said "Well then you have to buy a pass to get into Konoha kid---Also where are you parents?" So this was Konoha? Thalia looked away disgusted as she said "Okay, I think I can buy a pass, here, this should cover it." She pulled out a wad of ryo from her pocket and gave it to the gate keepers. They looked it over and then cashed it in, and gave her a pass and her change. She smiled at them as she said "Thanks."  She then looked forward and her dad was gone, where could he have gone?! She couldn't lose him now, not after all the hours she followed him for! After accepting that she had lost him for now she decided to travel around Konoha. I mean, might as well travel sight see if she can't complete her original objective right?


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

As Len waited, bored, for the twins to answer him, he noticed, down the street, a pretty girl with short, black hair, walking around, looking at the buildings. He shook his head, _tsk_'ing inwardly. Tourists; they needed to be careful, wandering around Konoha. His short attention span taking over, Len swaggered over to her, under the pretense of helping her out.

When he reached her, he tapped her a few times on the shoulder, smiling. *"Hello," *he said coolly, *"you seem lost; can I help? I can't resist a pretty girl in distress"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked over her shoulder to see a boy tapping her on her shoulder. He asked if she were lost, and she was inclined to answer truthfully, but she wasn't sure if she could tell a stranger too much. She smiled as she said "Well the correct term would probably be _ditched_, as the person I was _with_ suddenly disappeared, so now I'm stuck doing nothing until I find that person again. So besides that my name is Thalia, nice to meet you." She smiled and stuck out her hand. She had to remember, people here didn't think of her as a demonic figure, she should act on her best behavior.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len frowned, surprised. *"Ditched you? Who would ditch such a beautiful girl like yourself? I'd stick to yourside twenty-four seven"*. He found himself actually telling the truth; he _wouldn't _ditch a girl like this, especially if she was voluntarily allowing him to be there- he knew a thing or two about stalkers. Date could be...informative, on certain subjects. *"I'm Len; nice to meet you, Thalia"*.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2011)

*Miho; Ramen House*

Matthew 19:19, in a rough translation, mentions honoring they neighbor. Well...that was rather hard to do at times. Miho sat at the very end of the counter and slowly slurp up the ramen that was put before her. Unfortunately right by her were three other people, two boys and a girl. From a glance she could tell they were about her age and taking a closer look they seemed vaguely familiar to her.

Though none of that matter at the moment. The only thing Miho really wanted was for them to either quiet down or shut the fuck up. Since they came in all they've been doing was talking at a very obnoxious volume...well the two dudes were the female with them seemed to have better mannerism much greater than the two she was with. Inwardly Miho only sighed as she tried to continue her train of thought. A moment before she was immerse in coming up with her own interpretation of god's word.

_"Thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself - Self-love, as it is generally called, can be seen as a most pernicious and dreadful evil. I have denominated that intense propensity which unregenerate men feel to gratify their carnal appetites and vicious passions, self-love; whereas it might be more properly termed self-hatred or self-murder. If I am to love my neighbor as myself and this "love worketh no ill to its neighbor," then self-love, in the sense in which my Lord uses it, is something excellent."_ Miho thought as she spoke to herself inside her mind. She'd been trying for the last hour to put the good word, as she says, in her own perspective to fit her way of life.

Thus she could do her job as a soldier and be in harmony with her religion. 

"Oh my god! WHAT IS THAT!?" The girl by her screamed. Once again her train of thought was interrupted, and by the person she had just gave a compliment for about her seemingly having manners. "Things can only get better, as the saying goes somewhat." Miho whispered under her breath, but it wasn't about to happen in the short amount of time she wanted unfortunately. 

"Here, Date. Catch!"

_Does he honestly have to yell?_

"Increase!"

_I'll take that as a yes._

"The fuck?!"

_Yes, get *the fuck* out._

"Jeez. With this you could make it light for swift attacks and then immediately make it heavy for an awesome knockout punch!"

_So even more yelling huh?_

Miho could only sigh as she went back to eating. The quietness she wanted was torn to shreds in a matter of minutes with their arrival. Hopefully someone would come or something would happen to give her something to do.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She blushed as she softly said "Beautiful... I've never been called beautiful before, well besides from my parents, but that doesn't count." She lost her train of thought, something clouded her mind but she wasn't exactly sure what was occurring. She looked back at him as she said "Ohh I'm so sorry. So Len, what do you do here, what's it like to live in Konoha?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len tilted his head, puzzled. No one had ever even said she was pretty? Wherever she was from must have some odd ideas about beauty. He shrugged, saying *"Well, I think you are, if that means anything"*.

He laughed as she spaced out; maybe she was an idiot, to make up for her beauty. *"I'm a ninja" *he boasted to her question, then deflated. *"W-well, I'm actually just a genin...erm, today, I became a genin, that is..." *a sweatdrop rolled down the back of his head, before he straightened. *"What's it like? Well...it's home. Big, boring, poor people in one area, rich in another; one group painfully aware of the other, the other painfully oblivious of the one. The only other place I've been is my father's home, Suna, so, if I compared here to there...it's alot colder, and there are more trees. Um, yeah"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was surprised to hear that he was a ninja, and that he became one today as well. Although that shouldn't be too shocking because Fuzen and Konoha are on good terms with each other. She smiled saying "That's weird, I became a genin today as well. It was, how should I state it---over hyped. It wasn't as great as everyone made it out to be, but I still think it's pretty cool none the less. Also your father lives in Suna? I don't know where my father lives, I only see like, a sixth of every year, and he doesn't tell my sister or I anything."

She continued with "Speaking of my sister remind me that I need to get her back for what she did today. All she did this morning was run into a door and brick wall, and she claims it's _fun_. I don't know how I can't get use to a idiot sister but she always seems to surprise me. Anyways I told someone what she did that morning, and that she was an airhead, and then she cut my hair with a kunai. It was perfect length and everything too!" She then suddenly stopped her complaining as she said "Sorry, I've been ranting, I didn't mean to. So, while I'm here, do you want to hang out?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len laughed. *"I can see that; all that really happened was I went got my headband and met my team. Still, I think it's more...sybolic, you know? For our rise into adulthood, or...something. I've never been good with that kind of thing.

"And my father grew up in Suna; he moved here to live with my mother; don't know why he couldn't have her move to Suna; guess he was whipped" *he grinned at this idea. Of course, this paled in comparision to what Thalia told him next. He almost fell to the ground laughing. *"Your sister thinks running into doors and walls fun!? Sounds like a bit of a nutcase"*. When she mentioned her hair, he frowned, and stepped around her, looking at it. *"Oh, it doesn't look so bad. It's nice, really. Looks...wild. And sure, I'd love to hang out"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After he complemented on her new _hairstyle_ she looked down to the ground, as her face turned to a light red hue, and she said quietly "Thanks---Again..." She slowly looked up as she said "Also I must agree, she is a bit of a nutcase." She was ready to get a move on but, she didn't know where anything was. She slowly commented saying "So---Do you mind showing me around Konoha? I'd like to get familiar with the village..." She knew that was a bullshit reason, but she just wanted to do something, and her mind was too clouded to think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len nodded at her question. *"Sure; sounds great. And, while you get familiar with the village..." *on a whim, he slipped his hand into hers, smiling. *"We could get familiar with each other...?" *he looked at her, still smiling, coyly now.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She blushed as he held her hand. Why was she acting like this over someone she just met? Was it because all he's done is been nice to her? Was it because he's the only person on this planet to call her beautiful? She wasn't sure, but she knew she already has feelings for him. In fact, he's the first person she's felt this way before. Well she's had short crushes on guys by their looks, but, even these small feelings, were more accurate, they made her happy, happier then she would have been if she were with just some random good looking guy.

She smiled back at him saying "Sure, that sounds great!" She wasn't exactly sure how she should continue this though. She had never done this before, what was she supposed to do? Just walk around and talk? Hug? She was pretty sure it was to early to kiss, but besides that she had no idea what to do.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len]*

*"Right! I'll give you the best tour of Konoha ever! Let's go" *Len exclaimed, pulling her forward. For the next few hours, Len showed Thalia around the Leaf village, visiting the accademy, the Hokage's palace, the Anbu facility (from a distance, of course), the stadium, among many other places, before stopping off at one of the Leaf's many Ichiraku Ramen places, a very old resturant chain prevelant throughout the fire country. *"Boy, I'm tired" *Len said, panting. *"Want to stop for something to eat? My treat"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

The past few hours flew right by her. She had a great time, and forgot completely why she came to Konoha in the first place. When they finally stopped at a small looking restaurant she smiled at him and said "Well might as well since we're here. Also you've been so nice all day, just let me pay for it. I have a decent amount of money on me." She sighed in her head as she thought _'Yeah, money that I stole...'_ She continued to look at him as she slowly started to head into the restaurant. But right before she did she turned back to him as she said "Oh Len, before I forget to say---Thank you so much, for today I mean."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len shrugged, uncarring. *"Okay, if you want"*. In the back of his mind, Len had this nagging feeling; why had he been so nice today? He was normally never like this. He was usally rude and mean to people. Was it Thalia? What was so special about her, if so? Admittedly, she was kind, and smart and beautiful...but there were alot of beautiful girls in Konoha. But there was just...something about her; something that "drew" him. He didn't know what. 

*"It's fine, Thalia" *he replied. *"I had a great time too"*.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, she was glad he was enjoying himself also. Then it occurred to her, she had never cared about how others were doing, why now? She knew that she had feelings for him, but she didn't think they were strong enough to change how she thinks. Well who knows, emotions are like a roller-coaster, they take you for a ride, and she didn't know where they were taking her. She then turned away from him and sat at a chair as she said playfully to Len "You can buy anything you want, and as much as you want." Something strange clicked in her mind, she had never sounded playful until that moment, and it sounded strange to her, she started to sound like---her sister.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2011)

*Akina*

Akina felt she was caught by Iya, as he put her down, he told her to stay put after he put her down. Akina tear the bottom of her shirt, then wraped them around her eyes. She felt those teared strips of fabric will not hold against the blood flow. She felt for her headband around her waist, she undid the knot and wrap that around her eyes to stop the blood for now. She was not staying put as she heard Iya's footsteps then follow him as a fog seeped in. As she heard the words from there sensai. She did not know what there teammates were doing with their jutsus on their sensai. She starts smelling the air, her senses were sharper from losing one sence. She picked them out as she pulled out Shuriken and thin strong string. She ties the string to the Shuriken to do the shadow shuriken technique at her sensai if her other teammates techniques did not work as they plan, Akina was thinking could it work with a sword.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She smiled, she was glad he was enjoying himself also. Then it occurred to her, she had never cared about how others were doing, why now? She knew that she had feelings for him, but she didn't think they were strong enough to change how she thinks. Well who knows, emotions are like a roller-coaster, they take you for a ride, and she didn't know where they were taking her. She then turned away from him and sat at a chair as she said playfully to Len "You can buy anything you want, and as much as you want." Something strange clicked in her mind, she had never sounded playful until that moment, and it sounded strange to her, she started to sound like---her sister.



*[Len]*

Len looked over at Thalia when she told him he could get anything. The gears in his mind turning, he murmured quietly *"Anything I want, huh...?" *Then, impulsively, he leaned forward towards Thalia, so close that their noses touched. *"I know exactly what I want..." *he said, and kissed her, her lips warm on his.

*[Luka Shugosha]*

Seeing Hakro and his dog come flying at her once more, Luka leaned back and flipped backwards away from them- but not quick enough. She fet a single claw catch the back of her shirt, tearing it and slicing her skin. Landing, she panted, and said *"Ha...good job, Hakro-kun! Let's call this a draw then!"*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia smiled at what he said, she was glad that he already knew what he wanted to have, although it wasn't what she was expecting. He kissed her, and it was one of the best moments in her life the instant it had happened. She'd never felt like this before, their lips were soft, and the sensation felt exhilarating, something she'd never felt before in her life. She kissed him back for a few seconds and then pulled away. She didn't pull away because she didn't like it, she just didn't know how to react.

She looked away from him, with her face turning to another redish hue, and she could tell from the reflection from a bowl on the counter of the small restaurant. She slowly said to Len "I---I'm not sure what to say---I've never felt like this before. When you did that I felt like my heart was going to explode from my body." She wasn't sure how to continue this, everything else she thought of saying might be to awkward.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2011)

*Hakro*

Hakro landed back on the ground, as his claws went back to his normal fingernails and his sharp theeth went back to being normal as well. Spike landed next to him with one of his claws with Luka's blood on it. "It was nice fighting you pixie chan, It's a draw, I guess the bet is off from nobody winning the match at all." He looks at Luka, "I guess clothes don't matter you can replaced then but only have one life to live." He open his canteen and pulled some for Spike who was panting, pouring him some as Spike drunk some before he took a sip he was also panting. Hakro started to blush it was the heat not from the feeling he was having at the moment. Spike looked at him and bark, saying you have a crush. Hakro growled back revealing his answer only Spike Knows.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len was surprised by Thalia's reaction. He couldn't remember the last time he had gotten such a good reaction from a girl he kissed- not that he mouth-raped every girl he met. Rather, when he _did _do it, the best reaction he had ever gotten was pleasant surprise. This was...nice.

*"It's okay, Thalia" *he said tenderly, cupping her face with a hand and caressing her cheek. *"Let's just...take it slow"*. This team he went in slowly, brushing her sweet-tasting lips lightly with his, taking in her scent, and wrapping his arms around her, gently pulling her close against his body, warm and soft.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She kissed him lightly again, but then pulled her face away from his again, although she kept his arms wrapped around her. She slowly spoke "Len---I have to agree with what you said---Take it slow. I do honestly think we're rushing things, and, not that I _don't_ like it, it's just well, my mind is still trying to catch up, we're just moving way to fast if you know what I mean. So, do you mind if we take things a bit slower?" Her body was still close to his, and she was fine with that, but she just needed an answer.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2011)

*Dante Sparda*

Dante looked up as a man entered his home/shop.  He rose an eyebrow.  "*You a customer, too?  Well, if you need to use the bathroom, help yourself.  Toilet's in the back*."  The man approached the desk.  "Are you Dante, Son of Sparda?"  "*Where did you hear that*?"  "From your brother.  He sends this invitation to you.  Please.  Accept it."  He flipped the desk over and Dante backflipped, landing on the desk and grabbing his scythe from underneath it.  The man was gone.  He sighed.  "*Things always gotta be complicated*."  He dropped from the desk and pulled his red coat on over his bare chest, his scythe hanging from his back.  He left his shop and entered Kirigakure, the chilly wind flowing through his silver hair.

He gave a yawn and began walking through the village.  "*Wonder what I'm gonna do today*."


*Hanzo Nara*

A puff of smoke appeared about two feet away from Ikuto, Jozu, and Tsugita.  A man with lanky black hair that fell to just above his shoulders, jonin attire, and a bored look on his face appeared from the smoke holding a slip of paper.  

"*Uchiha Ikuto, Aburame Tsugita, Sakazuki Jozu.  From here on out you three will be referred to as Team 10, and I will be your leader.  My name is Hanzo Nara.  Don't call me Hanzo-sensei or anything like that.  I may be your instructor but I'm preparing you three to ascend to the level to be my partners.  Call me Hanzo*."  He gave the kids a lazy smile and returned the slip of paper to his pocket.

"*Sorry for the late arrival, Hokage-sama shafted me with a last-minute patrol duty.  But I'm here now.  SO let's start off with introductions.  I like reading and swimming, and I hate slimy foods*."  He looked over at Tsugita Aburame.  "*Your turn*."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Kamitsure]*

She walked the misty streets of Kirigakure, and it was quiet this morning. She preferred things to be this way, it would be, overall, an improvement. However she noticed someone walking on a different street opposite of the one she was walking on. She walked over to guy slowly and looked at him, she didn't seem to recognize him. This was strange though, she didn't like to be around others, so why was she going to this guy? Probably because of curiosity. She walked up to him and smiled as she said "Hi, my name is Kamitsure, what's yours? I just saw you walking and couldn't help but say hi."


----------



## River Song (Mar 28, 2011)

Yata

Realising that no one was going to appear Yata heaved himself from his seat. Instead of hanging 'round the accademy Yata decided to go get some breakfast, considering he missed it this morning.Yata walked towards the ramen shop, marveling at the unorganised accademy. Yata walked through the blinds and into the ramen shop.

The first thing he noticed was a group of people that looked around his age. The loud noise coming from them was ear- splitting noise, shouting things about attack formations, pretty bad ones at that. Reigning in his temper, he simply walked by them giving them a condescending look. He walked towards a girl at the back of the bar. " They have the intelect of newly born monkeys" he muttered to no one in particular.​


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka nodded, oblivious to Hakro. *"Well, until we get a sensei, we can't do much, so...I'll see you later, Hakro-kun!" *With that, Luka skipped out of the clearing, back to Fuzen.

*[Len]*

Reluctantly, Len nodded. *"Okay Thalia...we can take it slower"*. He pecked her one last time on the cheek, unable to resist that, and let go, turning forward in his seat, silent, unsure what to say.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2011)

*Dante Sparda*


Dante stopped at the sound of a voice and looked at the girl speaking to him.  He gave her a soft smile.  "*Dante Sparda.  Pleasure to meet you, Kamitsure*."  He slipped his hands in his pockets and matched her pace as they walked together down the streets of Kirigakure.  "*So Kamitsure, what made you say hello to me?  Not that I mind, it's just that people usually tend to avoid people they don't know.  In any case, I'm glad you did.  It's nice to have someone to talk to*."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2011)

*Hakro*

Spike tilted his head at Hakro, as he watch Luka skipped off back to Fuzen. He ran after her to ctch up. "I don't think we ever going to get a sensai, we could go on a mission, intill we wait for a sensai. To me that could wait till later till we get one. We could hang out for a few hours, I have nothing to do. So what are your interest?" Spike looked up to him as a wolf smiled followed them back to Fuzen. Hakro was in is thoughts as he waited for Luka's responed to him. Spike was wondering when his bestfriend would let go off his emotionns or crack at one point in his life. Hakro put his hands in his pockets, he had a feeling that  Spike was up to it but shrug it off as he took a side glance at Luka had a thought she was thinking he was weird.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Her face was still a bit red, but it wasn't to bad now. She sat down next to him as she looked at the menu saying "So---What do you want to eat? Like I said, I'll buy you as much as you want." She closed her eyes and then continued with "Also you know I'm not---staying in this village right? I'm just here because I had something important to do. All I'm trying to say is, I don't know when I'll be able to come back, if I'll even be able to do so." She awaited his response, best to get this out.

*[Kamitsure]*

They were walking along side each other now as Kamitsure said "Well it's nice to meet you Dante." She looked at him as she said "I really don't know what made me go and talk to you, it was more of an impulse than anything. Normally I'd leave anyone I see alone, so I really don't know what came over me. Although that doesn't matter now. So, can I assume you've just become a shinobi?"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 28, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Hanzo Nara*
> 
> A puff of smoke appeared about two feet away from Ikuto, Jozu, and Tsugita.  A man with lanky black hair that fell to just above his shoulders, jonin attire, and a bored look on his face appeared from the smoke holding a slip of paper.
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita listened to the complaining of his comrades with his arms slightly folded. However, he himself couldn't help but also feel some of the same way. The only thing he was doing was saying hello to the ladies that addressed him personally. Tsugita hears a 'poof' sound about two feet away. In that direction, a puff of smoke envelops in a designated spot.

As the smoke dissipates, it is replaced by a lanky man with black hair and a green vest. The Aburame recognizes this vest, it's the one that Jounin's usually wore. After carefully hearing his words and introduction, he was positive that this person was their Sensei. The friendly smile on Tsugita's face becomes more obvious after seeing the spot-light being placed on him.

"Good morning, Hanzo-san. My name is Tsugita, it may not appear like it but I am an Aburame. I love drinking tea, speaking with my bug comrades and perfecting my abilities. As you may know I specialize in bug techniques, though I'm no slouch in other aspects. I'm also fond of finding new things out about this world, more especially flowers. I have a very close partner that I deeply care for, I don't even think there's a time I don't think about her. She's very ill, and sometimes I think she may die. That's why I want to explore this world and find the answer to saving that person....However, I know with your help I can become more skilled and strong enough to make my way through this world."

He finished his explanation of himself, speaking in a calm and mannerable way as he usually does. He extended his hand out to the Jounin for a handshake.

:I hope we can work well together,"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 28, 2011)

*Yugganda's Entrance*

 Sitting at home in his humble house early in the morning  surrounded by a white tranqil  mist Yugganda calmly sips tea and burns incense ending his usual meditation , it was one of the things that helped take his mind off his nihilistic impulses. He calmly opened his eyes after taking a deep breath, he began to reflect on all the possible things he could do too take up his time.


"Maybe today will not be such a pointless endeavor, I suppose I could see what those peons are doing. It's been quite a while since I loitered with those idiots, or prehaps I could prepare my swordsmenship ? Or maybe I could go on a killing spree. "

Yu began laughing at the prospect

"Well I'm not that good yet but maybe another day, maybe those people could help me once we get strong enough."

Another thing that helped with his infinite boredom was being around "those people" they were fun if somewhat inferior, or so Yugganda thought. 








Kyuukudo said:


> *Hanzo Nara*
> 
> A puff of smoke appeared about two feet away from Ikuto, Jozu, and Tsugita.  A man with lanky black hair that fell to just above his shoulders, jonin attire, and a bored look on his face appeared from the smoke holding a slip of paper.
> 
> ...



*
Jozu*

"Oi,Oi you old bastard you think you'd get off that easily ? You had us wait here and you think were gonna accept you like magic? What do you take us for a couple of green horned pussies!?"

Jozu blurted out at the sensei, Tsugita and Ikuto were astonished at Jozus sudden burst. The look on their faces saying "Why are you including us !" Jozu put his hands on their shoulders  and contiuned his ramblings.

"Don't think I'll forgive you as easily as these two will , you owe me a one on one gramps !"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2011)

*Miho; Ramen House*

In time things could only get better? Well today and at this current moment in time, if given the chance, Miho would kindly go to the person who came up with that phrase, pray with them, and then go tell them to fuck themselves. Honestly after dealing with that insane amount of yelling, Though it wasn't Miho's right to go and judge a persons life and how they should live it. No, only the lord and his messenger could give and pass judgement on people. Ah well, it wasn't any of her business so it would be best to stay out and try to gain back her train of thought right? Yea that would be for the best. 

_"Now were was I..."_

" They have the intelect of newly born monkeys". Some kid muttered next to her as he sat on the right side of her.

_"Spoke to soon."_ She thought to herself. Miho gave out a very audible sigh as she took a drink of the tea she had order. Lazily picking it up with her right hand. She could make out the boy's face just a little with her left eye, but her patch covered up the rest of his face because of the position she sat in.

"Well...they are technically related to monkeys." She had finally spoke for the first time since she'd been sitting there, aside from ordering of course. 

There was no one she was going to get the amount of thinking she wanted in for today. So she might as well entertain the idea of finally talking to someone.


----------



## River Song (Mar 28, 2011)

Yata 

He glanced over at the girl beside him, she was obviously deep in thaught and thankfully wasn't broadcasting what she was thinking to the entier bar, like some people. She gave a deep sigh, taking a drink of her tea.

"Well...they are technically related to monkey's."  she said in reply to Yata's comment.

"Yes but it seems I've found the infamous missing link " he replied snarkily, turning his attention to the kissing couple he said " Here's a good saying ; God gave men a brain and a dick but not enough blood to use both at the same time"

Yata ordered a tea and once it was braught to him he added two sugars and milk. He then raised his hand infront of him. He pushed his chakra out through the tekenetsu's and crystalised it into glass. The end result was a small embelished teaspoon. He stirred the tea absent mindedly waiting for a response from the girl.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Mom...*

He was looking at Tenshi and he standed with his mother as Tenshi reported in. He watched as Thalia left, she was a ninja, Kyo looked down in disgrace. The girl knew nothing of being a ninja, but he and Kei had it.It was in their blood, from the day that the sun had glowed in jealousy. 

Kyo knew that he was the best...

And if that meant carrying the team...So be it...

"What is it Tenshi?"Taiyou asked

Kyo looked up at his aunt the same way his mother was looking at Tenshi. Serious, even though he was too young to understand he knew how to play the part. Taiyou looked down at her boy and met him at eye level. Kyo looked at her 

"Go home..."she smiled

Kyo mouth dropped,"WHY!?"Kyo yelled,"I am next in line to become Kage! So let me stay!!!"

Taiyou shook her head,"You are still to young...."Taiyou reached down and tried to touch him

Kyo knocked her hand off of her, "GOD DAD WAS RIGHT BEING WITH A TEAM SUCKS! SHIT...I CAN GET MORE DONE WITHOUT THEM! YOU SHOULD HAVE LEFT ME WITH KEI!!!!"

He stromed off and Taiyou bit her lip,

"Kyo...."


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

Lyra saw the opening Kyo had created, and had her technique prepared. Creating a bundle of flowers and explosive tags, she got ready to toss it straight towards Taiyou. "There we go! Flower Bo-!" However, she was stopped by the sudden appearance of a girl with jet black hair, who was saved by one of the Fuzenkage's deadly techniques by Kyo. He gave her a sad look, causing her to frown in return. However, before she could even continue, she had left after having a brief conversation which she didn't hear much of. As a woman with similar features to Thalia flew down from the sky, amazing Lyra. _Wings? I didn't even think a ninja could posess them naturally ... wow!_ she thought as her eyes glistened with envy.

She needed to talk seriously with Taiyou about something important. Kyo wished to stay, but Taiyou wasn't allowing it. It wasn't long before the latter stormed off in a strop. Lyra's smile faltered, as she knew she wouldn't be allowed to stay either. "K-Kyo! Wait!" she called, chasing after him. She eventually caught him by his shirt and turned him to face her. "Yo, what's wrong!?"

*{Tifa}*

"D-Date! Don't flatter me!" she blushed, staring down at her lap. Taijutsu specialist? Considering they was just genin, it didn't mean much. But to Tifa, it was an inspiration compliment. "Well, I have to agree this is a perfect match for a team. We can help eachother improve in different ways ... like, my ninjutsu is lacking. My mother made a bet with dad on my nature type - she reckons I'm of fire nature, but my dad hopes I'm lightning just like him. I'm hoping I'm of fire nature though, so you could maybe help me out, Date," she chimed, giving a bright smile to her teammates. However, the smile faltered and turned into a sly smirk. "Though, a quick sparring match would be interesting to test our abilities against eachother ... !"

*{Vaan}*

_Taijutsu? Reminds me of my sister ..._ he smirked to himself, before bracing himself for the attack. His natural defense was great, and he managed to take the attack head on without knocking over, only gaining heavy bruising on his arms and a few scratches. He quickly recovered from the attack, before swinging an uppercut punch towards Setsuka.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Her face was still a bit red, but it wasn't to bad now. She sat down next to him as she looked at the menu saying "So---What do you want to eat? Like I said, I'll buy you as much as you want." She closed her eyes and then continued with "Also you know I'm not---staying in this village right? I'm just here because I had something important to do. All I'm trying to say is, I don't know when I'll be able to come back, if I'll even be able to do so." She awaited his response, best to get this out.



*[Len]*

Len shrugged. *"Umm...I don't really care what we eat"*he replied, laughing. He stopped, however, at what she said next. He hadn't really thought about it. It made sense though. Why would she be staying in _his _village. Still, he couldn't keep from trying. *"Well...maybe you could stay in Konoha for a few more days? I mean...so we can get to know each other better"*.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kazuma*

The site has exploded in ecstasy when Kazuma cut the head of blue-haired boy. The child looked around in disgust at last accepting there wue bother him, the rich people took this com game, thinking about the money as he and many others are fighting only for their survival. The green-eyed boy and his teeth red and then spend only a look of hatred for the spectators, thing that apparently was not noticed by the wealthy bastards in there."Tsk...in the end this place is just as annoying as that fucking lab"he said, for some reason that situation pissed him off and the words of Kohaku were filling his head"/Freedom, uh?/" he thought and walked slowly towards the gate of the red side, being it closed as soon as he entered the hall.

"Good match"the guard said as soon as Kazuma entered but the boy just looked at him with anger, though the guard didn´t even hesitated while looking at him, it was the same every time that Kazuma fights, the boy was selfish and naive, he could see how much his eyes get enlighten when he sees even a little coin, the greed of the boy was obvious and with each day that brat pass imprisoned in that factory, "the demon" as he is known by the spectators,  realizes how much of a hate for that place he has.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Nothing....*

Kyo was stroming all though out Fuzen, his anger clear, why hide it? These people should be happy they can see their future leader pissed like this. He wanted to become Kage ever since he saw his mother fight rouges trying to get into the village! She always was strong and kind, she didn't even kill the people who did it. Kyo fought back to go back and yell at her...

And then he would be in the wrong...

Kyo took a deep breath until he felt something choke him, which came to be his own shirt. Kyo look back and saw a heavy breathing Lrya, it seemed that she was calling out to him for the longest. Kyo looked down in shame but then back up at her...

"Nothing you should care about..."Kyo rebuttled


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2011)

*Miho*

_"Found the infamous missing link huh?"_ Miho mused to herself as she put her cup back down on the table. She found it somewhat amusing he would make such a comment considering he probable knew nothing about them. Truth be told she didn't either, but she wouldn't go as far as out right insulting them the way he did. Telling them to get out so she can have some peace? Yea. Insulting them? No.

Though it honestly was of no concern to her nor did she care what kind of comments he made. It was his mouth and he could say what he wanted as long as he wasn't in opposition of her. That was until the next comment that sprung out of his mouth.

" Here's a good saying ; God gave men a brain and a dick but not enough blood to use both at the same time"

Using god name with such vulgarity? That kind of disrespect would be enough to make her take action against him.

"I would appreciate if you didn't mention god's name in such a way. I take offense to that kind of thing." She spoke clearly, not taking her eyes off the drink placed in front of her. She didn't care how he reacted to her statement as long as he was respectful of her feelings.


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"Y-Yes it is something I should ca-!" Lyra yelled before realising what she had just said, goings silent towards the end. "I-I mean ... you looked upset, and if we are going to be teammates then ... we need to be able to tell eachother things like this!" she bit her lip nervously as she regretted ever saying _that._


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Feelings*

Kei felt a lighting pulse though her...

"Kyo??"she thought out loud, she had those moment where she knew when her twin was hurt or upset. It felt weird in her, like she was feeling the same. She always had that feeling because she was always around Kyo, since contriception. They were one before they became two...

Kei dropped her kunai and then looked at her team

"I-I'm sorry...But I gotta go!!!"Kei said as she bowed before leaving the forest and rushing off to find her hurting twin..

_Kyo....Are you okay??_


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Tenshi]*

She looked at Taiyou as she said "Actually, this doesn't exactly concern this village, but it concerns most of the others. You see, I have information that- She then went in and whispered in Taiyou's ear. She then backed up as she said "So you see, even if it doesn't exactly concern our village it will in a matter of time. I know after they accomplish this first step next will be this place. So it's just best if we prepare for the worst." She looked concerned, and didn't even notice Thalia leave, but she didn't pay any mind to what Kyo and Taiyou were arguing about, it was their business, not hers.

*[Thalia]*

She blushed with her face pointed downwards as she thought over what he had said. Yes, she wanted to stay, stay as long as possible, to get away from her other life, to start anew here, but she knew that wouldn't be possible. She wasn't sure if her mom was worrying about her or not. She probably wouldn't be until she was missing for over a day, as she's left the house for a few hours before hand. She sighed finally drawing to her answer: "I'd like to, but I don't want my mom to worry, and I have no place to stay..."


----------



## River Song (Mar 28, 2011)

Yata
"I would appreciate if you didn't mention god's name in such a way. I take offense to that kind of thing" she said in response to Yata's comment. 

"Fair enough everyones entitled to thier own opinions, although I would rather belive that we are all our own people and can do what we want rather than be puppets of some person that flies in the sky and dictates our lives" He said snidely " and didn't you just say you believed in Darwins theory of eveloution, that we all came from monkeys. I thaught christians generaly believed in creationism. Anyway your boring, thier loud and their kissing and lovey sweetness is giving me diabetes, I think I'll take my leave he said placing the tea down and walking out of Ichiraku's in the direction of the academy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Tifa}*
> 
> "D-Date! Don't flatter me!" she blushed, staring down at her lap. Taijutsu specialist? Considering they was just genin, it didn't mean much. But to Tifa, it was an inspiration compliment. "Well, I have to agree this is a perfect match for a team. We can help eachother improve in different ways ... like, my ninjutsu is lacking. My mother made a bet with dad on my nature type - she reckons I'm of fire nature, but my dad hopes I'm lightning just like him. I'm hoping I'm of fire nature though, so you could maybe help me out, Date," she chimed, giving a bright smile to her teammates. However, the smile faltered and turned into a sly smirk. "Though, a quick sparring match would be interesting to test our abilities against eachother ... !"



*Son Suwoko*

"Then what are we waiting for!? Let's do this! See'ya at the training grounds!" Suwoko jumped from his seat and hopped outside. "Extend!" His Ruyi Bang extended into the sky, taking him along with it. It retracted as Suwoko disappeared in the air.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Reshiram came back down to earth, his white wings flapping gracefully.  He swirled down to the ground outside of Ichiraku's and walked inside.  He looked up to see Date smiling foolishly at Tifa.  Reshiram smirked and walked over to the side of Tifa and nudged her with his head, pushing her over.  Date quickly reacted, catching her against his chest.  "*T-Tifa are you okay*?"  His face was bright red and Reshiram was looking the other way innocently.  Date looked after Son Suwoko.  "*We'll see you there, Son*!"


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka looked around as the insects began to form around her and Vaan.  She threw down a scroll and unrolled it before performing a handseal.  "*Ninja Art: Rising Twin Dragons*!"  The initial burst of weapons killed most of the bugs around her.  She tossed a few kunai in the air along with her summoned weapons.  Her kunai had paper bombs and flash bombs on them.  They flew down to the ground toward Vaan and Sakurai, the bombs themselves only at around half the normal power.  She had altered them to not kill, but they would be more than enough to knock the bugs back.


*Dante Sparda*

Dante nodded at her question.  "*Yup.  I'm a fresh genin.  It kinda sucks being a genin at seventeen, but I joined the Academy late*."  He shrugged.  "*What about you, Kamitsure*?"


*Hanzo Nara
*

Hanzo sighed and performed a handseal while the kid was ranting.  "*Shadow Imitation Jutsu*."  The kid stopped moving, controlled by his shadow.  Hanzo made the kid remove his shirt and tie one of the sleeves around his mouth.  He then released the jutsu.  "*I don't like loud mouths.  So be quiet until it's your turn to talk*."  He looked over at Tsugita.  "*Nice to meet you, pleasure to have you on the team*."  He then looked over at Ikuto.  "*Your turn*."


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Nothing Part Two*

He placed his hands on the back of his head as he looked away from her. He was now taking his anger out on her and she didn't know anything. All she probably knew that he was a dick. Kyo sighed as he got his wallet out of his pocket and looked in his wallet. He had enough to go to those all you can eat meat buffets...

Kyo frowned, his mom and Kei always loved those...He looked back at Lyra

"We are going to eat..."he said or more likely stated

Kyo shook his head as he grabbed her hand and dragged her if he half to, because now that she wanted to be a team..

He was her problem now

*Taiyou Aosuki:
Always ready...*

Taiyou nodded at what Tenshi told her and looked down at the ground, her peaceful days were over weren't they? She was looking forward to those days where she could relax and play lazy Kage like the one in Konaha and Suna. But now she couldn't

Taiyou looked at Tenshi as she issued out her orders.

"Then get prepared, all avaibles jounin, chunin, shadow walkers, and begin to get them prepared for war. We won't go into it, but it go enough to have everyone prepared before it actually happens or someone threatens the safety of my home...And my kids.."Taiyou growled,"All avaible genin teams will also go though rougher training...Is Thalia and Luka up to that? I had to plan something smooth but it now seems that our children should be ready at all time..."

Taiyou turned her body to the sun

"We will make bitches out of any country that threaten Fuzen."


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"H-Hey! Don't grab me like that!" she groaned as he grabbed her wrist and dragged her along to some sort of food place. Even though her voice was complaining, for some reason she didn't let him loose grip. Instead, she put on a irritated expression as she followed along with him. She was still telling herself she didn't like him, but she couldn't help but feel guilt with these thoughts.

What on _earth_ was going on with her?
*
{Tifa}*

"Hey! Not so fast!" she laughed, ready to chase after him. However, Date's summon had flown in and nudged her from the side, causing her to fall directly on to Date. "Woah!" was the noise that could be heard as she landed on Date, her face cushioned against his face. She went bright red before pulling away, and quickly walking off. "Uhh- ... yeah, wait up Son!"

*{Vaan}*

Vaan saw that Setsuka was taking care of the bugs, but the large amount of weaponry coming towards him was another issue. "Weaponry? Is she from the Ezel clan or something?" he mumbled as he weaved a series of handseals. "Body Replacement Jutsu!" a poof of smoke and he was gone, with a log in his place. He appeared out of range of Setsuka's attack with his fists clench, and a frown on his face. Dammit ... I need to learn some proper ninjutsu. _All I have is basic academy techniques ... even Len is more advanced then me. Fuck it ..._ he sighed before readying himself for her next attack.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2011)

*Miho*

"So there goes another." She spoke softly taking another sip of he drink. To her it seemed as if someone had forgotten to take the stick out of their ass...or perhaps he left it in their on purpose? Either way it was fine with her, another nuisance was gone and it was slightly less quiet.

God truly did know when to intervene. 

Though once again it was a short lived bliss as someone else took a seat next to her, this time on her left side. With a glance Miho saw that the woman was very young more than likely in her mid twenty's. Her hair color was a very deep violet and she looked as if she was smiling-no...it was more of a smirk that anything else really.

"It would be better to introduce herself first than to just stare. Eh?" The woman spoke with amusement in her voice catching Miho off guard in the process. "I'm sorry, was I staring that hard?" She apologized as she looked back down at her drink. The woman beside her simply nodded her head in disagreement before turning her gaze over to her.

"No, but I can tell when someone is looking at me." She responded before reaching out her hand for a greeting. "Looking at you...I'm sure your the kid Hokage took in. Eh? I'm Mikako." She greeted. Miho grabbed the woman's hand in a firm handshake. She had heard of this kunochi from her short time in this village. Apparently the niece of the former Hokage and ruthless killer who was made leader of her own special unit with the ANBU.

"Yes I am. I'm Miho and it's great to meet your acquaintance Lady Mikako."


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2011)

*Son Suwoko | Training Grounds*












The three Genin of Team 7 stood, distant from one another on the battleground. Suwoko standing towards the North; Date, the West; and Tifa, the East. The tension was high, as sweat dripped from Suwoko's brow. He extended his tail, wiping his forehead, as he tightened his grip on his Ruyi Bang. It was like a Mexican Standoff in an old Spaghetti Western.

"Are... you guys ready? One of you can make the first move..." Suwoko offered. He was curious about how and who would take the initiative.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2011)

Date Uchiha


Date glared over at Reshiram whose face wore an innocent expression.  He sighed.  "*Come on, let's go*."  He stood and left the restuaraunt, smirking to himself.  "*My team sure is insatiable.  Always wanting to train.  I like that*."  He followed them to the Training Grounds.  He saw Setsuka, Sakurai, and Vaan training there as well and he smiled.  "*I see.  More competition*."  He chuckled and followed after Tifa.  He landed facing Tifa and Son Suwoko, Reshiram standing behind him.  He dashed toward sun, flipping into the air as he neared him.  He did a front flip and brought down a falling kick toward Son's head.

*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka dashed forward to Vaan and stopped right in front of him, before snapping her leg in a kick.  Her foot was high above her head and she was very flexible.  Her kick was aimed at Vaan's head.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai looked down at his bugs that were being pushed away from Vann and Setsuka. *"Hmm."* Sakurai walked out of the bushes and held up his hands and began to move them to make the bugs move to his will. *"Spindle formation."* The bugs swirled around Setsuka in streams and some began to strike from above. The technique should confuse her a bit, lets see if she can get away. Sakurai looked over at Vann, *"I haven't forgotten about you Vann."* The bugs spread out for Vann to trap him in the technique also. *"I'm not one for hide and seek, but you can only go so far."* Sakurai felt bad that this was going to end so quickly.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Kamitsure]*

She looked at the ground as she said "Well, I've heard rumors that the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist are reforming so we can raise Kirigakure back up to it's original power... and I was thinking of joining. I'm pretty good with a sword as it is, in fact, I have two swords with me right now." She pointed to the two sheaths on her back, which held a sword each. She continued with "So, basically if there's a chance to join I'd like to do that."


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Ugh*

They made it to the resturant and the people that owned the place greeted him. Kyo nodded and took Lyra to the seat next to the window.The grill in front of them was hot and a waitress came by ask if they wanted the special, Kyo said sure in a nice way, the waitress blushed and went off. When she came back she had given them more meat then regular. But not before winking off giggling...

Kyo placed some meat and front of them...

"...Kage...Everyone thinks it a cool job...Everyone thinks it the best thing that can ever happened..."Kyo looked down at the grilling meat,"Its not..."


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

They soon arrived at the grill bar, where they quickly got seats by the window. Lyra gave a small smile to the owners before sitting down with Kyo in front of the steaming hot grill. The waitress asked if they wanted anything special, in which Kyo replied _"sure" _in a flirtacious tone. She smirked at his antics as the waitress delivered extra meat, not before leaving with a wink. 

Lyra began grilling her meat while listening to Kyo. "Well, Kage is an important role. There are a lot of things they have to do. Paperwork, protecting the village ... they are like parents to the entire land. It must be hard for you I guess ... having your mother as the kage ..." she spoke, mumbling towards the end. Her meat was soon done, and she quickly picked it off the grill before biting into it.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

It seemed like Kei had her wits about her. So she did think ahead sadly she was cocky and didn't deliver the blow, He heard foots steps soon, the chakara within the mist was getting manipulated by the boy. So the boy could effectively use water style. He stood still as a gooey water flow covered him followed by the pressure the water whip he has around him. He soon saw Akina, headband covering her eyes. Her senses seemed to have increased by the looks of it. At least they could do something against him. Though Ryoji said.

"Well done. Though a lot of holes on this. Kei, did I not say to fight me with killing intent? Why didn't you delivered the final blow? Iyashii you used three elemental jutsu in one shot, you already doomed yourself." Ryoji started emanating his white chakara combining it with the water that surrounded him. The water turned into ice in a second, before their very eyes, Ryoji broke through the ice with ease. Cracking his neck, his face still unchanging he said.

"One of the rules about being a ninja is to at least have a basic knowledge about the enemy." He pointed behind him, demonstrating them the frozen landscape. 

"All the knowledge about my element is right here. I am able to manipulate the water jutsu." He released the Hidden Mist technique since now they were all together. He saw as Akina took a kunai out and tied a string to it. Atleast she was thinking ahead. Ryoji said.

"Kei, you can take all the credit for this one. Since you think you can take me by yourself, how about I take it up a small notch, eh?" Ryoji started making hand signs, quickly as he was he finished and said

"Ninja Art: Bringer Of Darkness Technique."

This just was one of the deadliest around. A genjutsu which exerts an hallucinatory effect upon the eyesight, stealing all light away. A world of darkness, as if a thick, jet-black curtain had been dropped. No matter how skilled someone is, they have no option besides turning into sitting ducks. Ryoji used it on the three and took a kunai with an explosive attached around it and threw it at them. 

"Heads up"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Date Uchiha
> 
> 
> Date glared over at Reshiram whose face wore an innocent expression.  He sighed.  "*Come on, let's go*."  He stood and left the restuaraunt, smirking to himself.  "*My team sure is insatiable.  Always wanting to train.  I like that*."  He followed them to the Training Grounds.  He saw Setsuka, Sakurai, and Vaan training there as well and he smiled.  "*I see.  More competition*."  He chuckled and followed after Tifa.  He landed facing Tifa and Son Suwoko, Reshiram standing behind him.  He dashed toward sun, flipping into the air as he neared him.  He did a front flip and brought down a falling kick toward Son's head.














Date was too fast for Suwoko to counter, and the Uchiha's foot slammed over Suwoko's head. Suwoko kept himself from falling by holding onto the Ruyi Bang, exlcaiming "Extend!" The staff shot Suwoko high in the air.

Suwoko held on, and swung the staff high above his head, it stretching 10 meters in length, like it was nothing. Suwoko swung the staff down, rocketing towards Tifa.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 28, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Murasaki was walking past the academy, when he spotted the MiMi twins. He liked their style, they were similar to him. Their white hair matched his own in fairness and their red eyes were a nice reflection into his.
> 
> They were Uchiha's which meant they could get the sharingan, fair enough their eyes were already red a few dots on it would hardly be enough to tell from a distance, I guess it was useful to look like you had sharingan on at all times though. Maybe one day they could open up the rest if his powers but regardless of that.
> 
> ...



As the twins talked to Len, his attention was taken by another and he quickly wandered off. Their initial impression was mixed, to say the least. He was certainly confident, but the twins weren't sure if that confidence would still be there on the battlefield or if it was merely arrogance. Either way, he hadn't left them with an altogether bad impression, so he did better than they expected he would.

No sooner than Len left had someone else walked up to them. It was Murasaki, although that was all the twins actually knew. He was a mysterious one, all right, even though his hair stood out as much as theirs did. It felt weird, seeing another person with white hair. Even so, the twin's gaze didn't falter. They were too curious to be disconcerted by unfamiliarity.

"*You want to know...*" Mizuki said,
"*...how to use the Uchiha rite of passage?*" Mizuki continued
"*Hmm... Should we teach him, Miyuki?*"
"*Hmm... I don't see why we couldn't, Mizuki...*"
"*If we did, it'd have to be on the condition...*"
"*...that you fight us first.*"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Soon the Jounin arrived through the door. He was one the Nara Clan, the leaf strategical ninja. For book Ikuto read it said that if it wasn't for the Nara Clan the leaf would've lost most of it battles. They are great at strategies and their IQ is huge as well. Ikuto was excited that he had a Nara for a Sensei. He Waited for the other two to finish as he closed his book and said.

"My name is Uchiha, Ikuto. Proud member of the Uchiha Clan. What I like is to read. I'm the kind of guy that would rather take a book and relax than to do anything else. I, as and Uchiha, specialize in fire type. What I hate is being compared to my ancestor. My goal in life is big, one might say that I'm idealistic, but I intend to follow it towards the end. I want to redeem the Uchiha to it's former glory, no I want to be called as and Uchiha that didn't follow his ancestors. I want to gain the respect that Uchiha once had before my grandfather stepped in."

Ryoji looked at the sensei with a straight look on his face.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
...*

He looked down and nodded,"She is always stressing herself for the sake of this village and she has always raised us..."Kyo said, he looked outside of the window and thought about he would word his next sentence. It was going to be hard because, he hated to talk about it and he hated his white hair along with his sisters. Maybe that the only fault she had. 

Her white hair and blue eyes, those eyes that reminded him of....

Him....

"I can work well under pressure and I accept the fact that I am the Kage son...And I will live up to everything...But..."Kyo looked down and clutched his fist,"How do you take it when you see your mom up late at night from the time to you go to bed to the time you wake up working? How do you take the fact that she looks out the window and then she looks at you...the same way..."

Kyo snorted,"....I hate him....He the reason for all of this....He left my mom...She is just to dumb to realize that...She is just like Kei, stupidly hopeful...That one day he will come in and make eveything better.."Kyo growled,"Fucker, she push herself to make this village perfect so one day he could come home...And when I want to help her she turns me away and say I am to young!"

Kyo looked down at the grilled steak,"I hate stupid people..And I hate her when she acts stupid."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2011)

*Akina*

Akina heard what their sensai had said to turn it up a notch, had she heard her sensai's voice saying something about Kai and Iya's jutsu. Then Ryoji said his next jutsu bringer of darkness. _"How could genjutsu effect me, I am already blind on bad days and poor eyesight on good days. All those oberations on my eyes I was not sitting in bed, I was at their training even though my eyesight will never be the same."_ She heard something coming at them, she throw one of the shrukin at the flying object that was coming their. As the shrukin hit, explosion happen in the air before it it her and her teammates. She throw the rest at the shrukin using the shadow shrukin technique at her sensai. She was ready to make the shrukin return if he dodge it or cut the string. She thinks up another stragty as she done her technique.

*Alis*

Alis was in the kakazage mansion, meditaing to the spirits that came in contact with her nobody should bother her when she was doing this. Cho went back to his training, even to all the lost ninja in Suna. He and Alis needed to get everyone up who was a genin to high Jonin she did not want another war to break out and did not have anything. So starting over was the best in the last something years to keep every one keep training hard for something strange or another war was coming. Alis wanted the training to be hard from the lack of ninja in Suna. Alis stop meditating as she look out the window to get back to her own training of being a kage, a medical ninja to Suna.


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

She felt bad for him. Having a mother constantly working, and not getting the chance to just have the mother who helps you with your homework, or nags you to clean your room. Sure, she didn't have her own parents, but she had her adoptive mother, who she considered better then both her parents. Lyra bit her lip as she wasn't quite sure what to say, and simply shuffled around to Kyo. She placed a friendly hand on his shoulder and gave it a squeeze, along with a warm smile. "Don't worry, things will get better. They always do. There was a time in my life where I thought it couldn't get worse and ... it got better. Much, much better."

*{Tifa}*

_He's fast!_ she gasped as the staff came smashing down towards her. She went to grab it but suddenly dissapeared, appearing five meters away from Son. She then began to run around in circles between the two, waiting for each of them to make their next move.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

Extend! Suwoko shouted as held the staff up in the air. It's length reaching far enough to cover the current radius that all three Genin were in. As fast and hard as he could (which was a lot, as the staff weighed next to nothing), Suwoko began twirling the staff like the blades of a helicopter, picking up dust and wind currents. Dodge this!


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2011)

Lyra said:


> As the twins talked to Len, his attention was taken by another and he quickly wandered off. Their initial impression was mixed, to say the least. He was certainly confident, but the twins weren't sure if that confidence would still be there on the battlefield or if it was merely arrogance. Either way, he hadn't left them with an altogether bad impression, so he did better than they expected he would.
> 
> No sooner than Len left had someone else walked up to them. It was Murasaki, although that was all the twins actually knew. He was a mysterious one, all right, even though his hair stood out as much as theirs did. It felt weird, seeing another person with white hair. Even so, the twin's gaze didn't falter. They were too curious to be disconcerted by unfamiliarity.
> 
> ...



Murasaki blinked hard, the Uchiha twins had suggested he fight them. He thought hard, he had no issues fighting girls, he saw them as the same as normal people and shouldn't be treated any different. It was the fact they were Uchiha's and two of them at that.

They were Uchiha, Murasaki was a dragon. A dragon needing to learn fire from a hawk, ironic to say the least but it was a path he had to take, plus a dragon would not turn away from a fight. And maybe just maybe, if the legends were true and maybe if they had activated Sharingan his hidden powers could be activated. It was child's dream, foolish and hopeful but if not for a dream nothing could be achieved.

Murasaki nodded. "Very well, I shall fight you." He instantly started to weigh up his fellow Genin.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Idiot...*

He brushed her hands off his shoulders,"You are sounding like her now...Eat your food."he said, he loved his mother and his sister to death but to think Takashi Aosuki. Kyo eyes narrowed at the meat, he hated his last name even though he wore it with pride but he was also happy that he would one day show his mother traits of being a Fennikkusu than anAosuki but Kei will show more traits of becoming an Aosuki than a Fennikkusu.

Kyo grabbed a piece of meat off the grill and ate it, he saw that she was still looking at him like he was a puppy left out in the street..

"Oi! Eat! You should be hungry!"Kyo said but then he smiled at her with a cocky grin,"Hm? Is this your first date? You won't date anyone half as good as Kyo Aosuki~"

He laughed as he picked up another piece of meat and threw it in his mouth

"S--shit! That burnt!"Kyo said after he swaolled sticking his tongue out


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

Lyra sighed as Kyo brushed her off, before ordering she eats food. "I'm not that hungry ..." she mumbled, staring at the meat before her. However, she twitched when Kyo mentioned if it was her first date. "W-Wha- ... NO! T-This isn't a date! Don't put crap in your mind!" her face went bright red as she tried to cover it, turning away from Kyo. "Besides, I bet I could date frogs that kiss and flirt better than you!"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

Akina and the rest were able to dodged. Ryoji strated making hand signs once again. The incoming shuriken had wire in them so he smirked and said. "Unwise choice. KATON: ENDAN!

A jet stream of fire burned the incoming kunai, though it started using the wire as a devide to reach Akina, he soon saw that Kei ran of in a hurry. He was worried he cut the wire before it could reach Akina and released the justu he had in effect. He looked at both and said.

"You did well, you fended off quickly and skillfully, but this session is over. I have to follow my niece. I'm worried about her."

Without hesitation he started following Kei throughout the crystal forest. He felt sad to ditch the other two, but he wanted to make sure everything was alright with Kei. It seemed like she was worried about her brother Kyo.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Ha~*

Kyo notice how her face went red and laughed, he got up and pointed at her with his chopsticks,"Oi..You are blushing? You blushing!"he laughed,"Damn your face is red!"he laughed before sitting back down, but then he put his chin in his hand,"Cute...My favorite color is red...It seems to fit on you.."Kyo smiled cutely, but then he got upset when she began to stumble on his words.

"Oi!What the hell that suppose to mean!? I am better than a damn frog!"he asked

Kyo got up and went over to her side and sat with her, covering anyone view up with his body, but then he leaned in and kissed her, slightly tugging her hair forward making her come into him. Swirling his tongue around inside of her mouth, tasting her, she almost tasted better then the meat...

He broke the kiss and looked at her with a cocky grin and he lick his lips just to tease he,"Heh~ Bet a frog can't kiss like that~"


----------



## Velocity (Mar 28, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Murasaki blinked hard, the Uchiha twins had suggested he fight them. He thought hard, he had no issues fighting girls, he saw them as the same as normal people and shouldn't be treated any different. It was the fact they were Uchiha's and two of them at that.
> 
> They were Uchiha, Murasaki was a dragon. A dragon needing to learn fire from a hawk, ironic to say the least but it was a path he had to take, plus a dragon would not turn away from a fight. And maybe just maybe, if the legends were true and maybe if they had activated Sharingan his hidden powers could be activated. It was child's dream, foolish and hopeful but if not for a dream nothing could be achieved.
> 
> Murasaki nodded. "Very well, I shall fight you." He instantly started to weigh up his fellow Genin.



"*Heh... Prepare yourself for battle!*" Miyuki shouted, striking a weird pose,
"*Compared to Uchiha, you're nothing but cattle!*" Mizuki said, following suite,
"*We strike faster than the eye can see...*"
"*We strive to be the best that we can be!*"
"*...What was the next line again?*"
"*Ugh! You're hopeless!*" Mizuki said, "*It's 'So give us your all!'*"
"*After which, you say 'Or we'll bust your balls'?*" Miyuki giggled,
"*That doesn't even rhyme, idiot!*" Mizuki whined, "*My line is 'Before we get bored and make you fall!'*"
"*Really? That's it...? But it's so lame!*"
"*Yeah, yeah, I know...*" Mizuki sighed, "*We'll think of something better later, but for now...*"
"*Oh right. Sorry, Murasaki-kun. Got carried away there.*" Miyuki smiled sheepishly, "*Where were we? Oh right! Prepare for trouble... You're about to see double.*"
"*...Lemme write that down later.*" Mizuki said offhandedly as the twins charged towards their opponent.

Mizuki quickly unleashed a Great Fireball Technique towards Murasaki, followed shortly by Miyuki throwing shuriken through the Fire Release jutsu and right at their opponent. Due to the speed of her throw, the shuriken passed through the fireball and were set alight in the process. Miyuki continued to charge forward regardless, aiming low for a Leaf Whirlwind while her sister began preparing her Hell Viewing Technique.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Oh!*

Kei had rushed out of the ice forest, no matter how beautiful it was she had better things to attend to like Kyo! He was hurting and Kei knew, she knew it from the bottom of her heart. Kei dodged people and greeted people along the way before taking a short cut though an alley way, there the feeling of the pain in her stomach ceased and Kei was looking at Kyo kissing a girl...

Her face flushed...

She never seen him kissed a girl before, she hid behind a trash can and watched....

She knew her brother was a play boy but still! Kei face was brighter than cherries...

Kei then notice,"Then...What was that pain?"she asked herself,"....Did I miss him that much?"


----------



## Laix (Mar 28, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

"Who's blushing!? You are seeing things!" she grumbled, crossing her arms and looking away with a pout. He commented how his favourite colour was red, causing her to blush even more. "Shut up! Stop!" however, he had already leaned in and kissed her, but not just a regular kiss. His tongue explored her mouth, with her not even moving an inch. He pulled away, while she looked down at her lap, blushing furiously. She didn't know what to say, as her thoughts were muddled up as it was. Did she enjoy it? Well, was there a way of telling? Of course, she would've felt happiness as they kissed, or at least a spark. But she didn't feel anything - was that because she never kissed back? It was early days, and all fun and games anyway. It was their way of teasing eachother in a way. She turned her nose up against him, keeping her arms crossed. "You're going to have to do better than that!"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Oh!*
> 
> Kei had rushed out of the ice forest, no matter how beautiful it was she had better things to attend to like Kyo! He was hurting and Kei knew, she knew it from the bottom of her heart. Kei dodged people and greeted people along the way before taking a short cut though an alley way, there the feeling of the pain in her stomach ceased and Kei was looking at Kyo kissing a girl...
> ...



*Ryoji Ivery*

"Kei, what's wrong? Is something th-"

Ryoji finally reached up to her, but to gaze upon his nephew making out with a young girl. So he was finally at the age where he would do such things. Ryoji laughed, but he saw that Kei looked troubled, she was also trying to hide herself from herself from so he crouched next to her and said.

"Something the matter?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

When Iyashii had heard Kei run away, he had felt somethingthing instinctual, tell him to follow. Sure, that's a horrible hand wave, but myeh, it'll do in a pinch. Anyway, he chased after her, sure that something was wrong, but she was fast and outpaced him, so when he finally caught up with her, she had arrived awhile before him. He found her, crouching beind a trashcan in an alley, looking across the street at a resturant. Crouching down next to her, he whispered *"Kei? What's wrong?"*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2011)

*Date Uchiha
*
Date growled at the helicopter-like sweep attack.  He crouched low to the ground and put all of his strength in his jump, rocketing off of the ground.  He quickly flipped through seals and took in a deep breath.  "*Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu*!" A huge ball of flames erupted from his mouth and flew downwards towards Son Suwoko at the center of his attack.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Nothing...*

Kei looked down in shame, here she was with a brother complex watching her brother make out with another female. Kei looked at the dirt and shook her head, Kei was used to this her brother flirting with other women and then coming to her like it was nothing. Kei pouted, she didn't like this girl not one bit..But she couldn't help herself notice that she was being selfish..

Her brother deserved happiness just as much as she did...

Kei looked at Iyashii and Ryoji and shook her head,"Nothing..Just nothing, I thought something was wrong and I left training.."Kei looked down again,"I'll do extra laps around Fuzen Ryoji.."

*Kyo Aosuki:
Cute*

He laughed at her, she was kinda interesting, the way she fought and yelled at him but the way she was easily embarrased. Kyo twirled his finger around a strain of her loose hair, brining her close to him again. He kissed her above the eye and released her and smirked,"I didn't think you were capable of being this cute~"Kyo said before shuffling closer to her...

But that was before he notice two people huddled around a trash can...

Kyo looked closer,"Oi! Thats the pussy!"Kyo excalimed noting Kei teammate and then the other man was Ryoji!!

But then his heart sunk when he saw Kei stand up and laugh...

How long was she there?
Did she see him kiss her?

"...Kei?"Kyo mumbled and just like magic they caught eyes

He can easily tell she was saying his name to...

Kyo

He didn't even have to actually here he, but he knew her voice as well as he knew the sound of her cries...


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

She seemed to have been jealous. Ryoji knew here well so hiding it from him was to little effect. He sees at the boy scream, but then freeze into his own fear. Ryoji smiled a bit laughing on the inside, said back to him.

"Well, look who's all grown up! I leave for 4 year and the first thing I see is you making out with a girl."

Ryoji then felt the tense nature between Kei. She seemed to have hated the fact that her brother was making out with someone else. A sweat drop ran down the back of his head as he saw her. Like this, the twins seemed like they were talking through telepathy.

"Uhh... Kei? Are you sure you're not hiding something?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2011)

*Akina*

Akina felt her teammates and her sensai had ditched her, _"I guess they were in a hurry for their personal reasons. I guess nobody wants me a 14 year old who looks like 10. What is love, when and where would I find it. I best I should be going."_ She had a smile smile that seemed nothing was wrong, she pulled out her staff to leave the ice forest. _"I hope they have a good doctor in Fuzen, my brother would scream at me for it. I hope to meet up with my team mates later."_ She tap the staff, as she walked back to the cabin that she shared with her brother. She enter the cabin going to the bathroom to bandage her eyes better and wait for eyes to stop bleeding. After she nandage her eyes she sat in a calming place to meditate.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Following Kei's eyes across the street, he saw Kyo, sitting at a table with...Lyra, he thought. Turning back to Kei, he saw the pain in her eyes as she watched, and he scowled. That jerk Kyo. He acted like he cared about Kei, but then he went and did this, and hurt her?

Placing a hand on Kei's shoulder, Iya said quietly *"Hey, Kei...would you like to, I don't know..." *Iya had never been good with social situations, so he was basically in the dark here. *"Um...maybe talk, or just hang out, or whatever?" *Looking back across the street, he added *"If your brother can do that, then I'm sure it'll be no problem if we hang out"*.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2011)

*Sun Suwoko | Not so fast, Date!*

Retract! Suwoko shouted. The staff shrunk in size, but not in power, the fireball dispersing as it clashed into the rotating weapon.

Raaagh! Suwoko slammed his fist into the ground, creating a huge cloud of dust. From out of the covering of gravel came Suwoko riding on the Ruyi Bang as it soared towards the airborne Date. Let's see you dodge this! He shouted as he reared back his fist, prepared to hit Date with the same monstrous strength used to shatter the earth moments before.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki:
Embarrassed...*

Kyo looked down in shame when his uncle called him out once he rushed outside, damn old man. But his eyes looked directly at Kei, she was blushing and looking away. She knew the games he played but she never seen him do it before. Because of the fact that Kei was important person in his life and he didn't want to show her the monster he was...

"Kei..."he looked at her 

She looked down at the ground and then back at her teacher,"N-nope nothing at all~"she smiled

Kyo smiled and placed his head on hers and then kissed her on the forehead, no woman would get a kissed on the forehead. Only Kei would and she knew it, Kyo preached that and promised he would never


Kyo eyes narrowed to Ryoji,"At least I get some~"he smirked at his teacher

Kei blushed and Kyo nudged her again,"Iyashii...."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

As he made that remark Ryoji just laughed. Suddenly remembering the moment when he turned into a child cause of the Curse Mark influence. A chill went down his spine when he though about it. He couldn't just reveal this. Taiyou would beat the living hell out of him... AGAIN!

Ryoji, just hid thouse feelings behind a fake smile and patted the boy's head. "Get what a kiss? Come on anyone can do that now a days. Wait till you... never mind."  

Ryoji walked away. It seemed like these two were in some kind of. Love triangle of some sorts. He certainly didn't want to get involve. Maybe Taiyou would blame this on him if she found out. Or maybe sje would judt go along with it... I hope.

"Well I'll leave you all to your troubles. A mission will be coming soon kids don't forget."

He walked away giving them their privacy.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She blushed with her face pointed downwards as she thought over what he had said. Yes, she wanted to stay, stay as long as possible, to get away from her other life, to start anew here, but she knew that wouldn't be possible. She wasn't sure if her mom was worrying about her or not. She probably wouldn't be until she was missing for over a day, as she's left the house for a few hours before hand. She sighed finally drawing to her answer: "I'd like to, but I don't want my mom to worry, and I have no place to stay..."



*[Len Warholic]*

Len looked down at his lap, the gears in his head turning, trying to come up with a reason for Thalia to stay. *"Well...I'd invite you to stay at my house, but, I think my family would find it odd if a girl started staying at our house..." *He sighed. He couldn't think of a way. He took her hands in his, and stared into her eyes, saying *"Well...promise we'll meet again soon, okay?"*



Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo and Kei Aosuki:
> Embarrassed...*
> 
> Kyo looked down in shame when his uncle called him out once he rushed outside, damn old man. But his eyes looked directly at Kei, she was blushing and looking away. She knew the games he played but she never seen him do it before. Because of the fact that Kei was important person in his life and he didn't want to show her the monster he was...
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya smiled at Kei, squeezing her shoulder. *"Come on Kei...it'll be fun" *he looked into her eyes, hopeful. He really wanted to do something with her. He remembered their conversation earlier that day, about how she said she would become obsessed with the person she loved. At first he had been afraid, but now...he didn't care. He just wanted to get closer to her, whatever it meant. He wanted a friend, for the first time in his life...and maybe something more. *"Please?"*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia nodded as she said "Ye-ye-y-yes, Yes, I'll make sure to visit soon." She gave him a smile and then found a clock on the wall, it was already this late? She had to get back home! She looked back at Len as she said "I'm sorry, I've got to go, I'll try to be back soon." She decided to give him a quick pek on the cheek, and left enough ryo on the table to buy him two bowls of ramen. She then got up and left the restaurant as she headed out of the village and headed the way she came from back to her own village.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The Viper and his Master
*
Kukukukuku...

Koji was jumping from rooftop to rooftop, he was told to go see the Fuzenkage in her office. It came from the head of his clan. The old geezer had left him a note telling him to meet them both. It wasn't exactly comforting to be brought in front of that woman and his clan head. Koji had gotten into a lot of trouble in the past for fights and much more nefarious crimes. He was the top delinquent in his class. As he trekked through the oasis that was Fuzenkagure he noticed something that peaked his interest...

Kukukukuku...

His prey were both gathered outside. If he didn't have to go to see their mother he would have went to go have some fun. As much as he knew fucking with the Fuzenkage was bad fucking with the Leader was just as detrimental to his health. He was a harsh old man who had the facade of being a sweet old grandpa, but he was brutal at heart. Just like the whole of Clan Mugenshi. He finally arrived at the building. The old geezer was sitting in front of building on a bench. He was feeding the birds leisurely.

Kukukukuku...

He really does look like a sweet old man. Koji jumped down from the adjacent rooftop landing in a kneel in front of the master of the Mugenshi.

"Salutations Master Xemnas!!" Koji brought his fist across his shoulder as a salute of sorts. The old man stood his aura sinister despite his meager appearance.



"Salutations Brother Kazama. You are tardy." The old man had a regal baritone voice. It was a voice of strength that belied his aged appearance.

"Sir I'm five minutes early."

"Five minutes early is still five minutes late Brother Kazama. That is neither here nor there. The Fuzenkage has asked for me to present to her a novice level Mugenshi warrior for a certain assignment."The old man clasped his hands together looking at the kneeling boy before his feet.

"I think one with you're skills would fit the bill of what she is asking for. You are the boy born under an evil star after all. Let's go Brother Kazama." Koji nodded as the old man motioned for Koji to stand as the two smiled at each other. They had the same close eyed serpentine smile. They were cut from the same cloth. They entered the building to go to the Fuzenkage's office.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki:*

She heard a knock at her door and she nodded and her assistant opened it, Taiyou turned around to greet Xemnas, leader of the Mugen clan. Taiyou smiled warmly and nodded her head at the two as she step forward from her desk.

"Long time no see Xemnas, for a minute I thought you had forgotten about my request.."Taiyou smiled, she then looked down at the boy. Koji Kazama one of the people that was suppose to be on her daughter team but she needed a job to be done..

To keep in good eyes of Konaha...

"Young Koji..I am asking you to go to Konaha as a genin for the sake of this village and the future of current trade with Konaha.."Taiyou said seriously, her eyes locked with hers,"This is a special request from your Kage...You are permitted free access from Konaha and Fuzen at any time...We already have a nice home provided for you if you go..But as I request this I could also take you denial in the matter..."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro*
> 
> Spike tilted his head at Hakro, as he watch Luka skipped off back to Fuzen. He ran after her to ctch up. "I don't think we ever going to get a sensai, we could go on a mission, intill we wait for a sensai. To me that could wait till later till we get one. We could hang out for a few hours, I have nothing to do. So what are your interest?" Spike looked up to him as a wolf smiled followed them back to Fuzen. Hakro was in is thoughts as he waited for Luka's responed to him. Spike was wondering when his bestfriend would let go off his emotionns or crack at one point in his life. Hakro put his hands in his pockets, he had a feeling that  Spike was up to it but shrug it off as he took a side glance at Luka had a thought she was thinking he was weird.



*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka turned towards Hakro, puzzled. *"Sorry Hakro; I think we need a sensei first; don't worry, I'm sure the Fuzenkage will give us a sensei soon. I'll see you later, kay?" *She waved and turned, disappearing into the trees.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | For Queen and Country
*
"So Koji what do you think of Lady Taiyou's offer? You can say no if you want." The old man looked at the young Mugenshi novice with that viper like smile. Koji knew exactly what that meant, if he said no he would be punished. He smiled at Taiyou as he answered...

"As the Kage of the great nation that took my people in I am humbled and honored that you would ask me to help out the village. You are even being kind enough to give me a place to live as well as allowing me access to the place where I have friends and clansmen. My honor as a Mugenshi warrior, no my obligation to my country would never allow me to say no. I accept Lady Taiyou..." Koji paused as the voices began to coo in his head...

"I have a request however. Do you think I could come by and play with you're kids from time to time. I met them today and I had a great time with them. You're son is a good guy and your daughter is an interesting girl. I'd like to be able to see more of them." Koji smiled sweetly at the women as less than honorable thoughts ran through his mind. If he had to do this he was going to get closer to his prey in the process.


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

At first she was confused, but then she was happy that Kyo and Kei actually bonded with someone other than themselves. She nodded, this was the least she could do for the boy who was going to do a mission for her and be sepreated from his family. Taiyou felt ashamed that she was seperating the boy but this has to done...

For the sake of her village

"...My home is your home, you are welcomed to visit Kei and Kyo anytime you want. I am happy that my children found someone like you, just play nice with them~"Taiyou winked


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Sinister Intentions*

Xemnas cocked an eyebrow at Koji's request. He knew what it meant when Koji smiled like that, the day he found the boy after slaughtering his parents and their work staff that was the smile he had. He had a new prey... Xemnas' heart was full of warmth and pride at the boy's innocent facade and even more evil plans. All the Mugenshi were Xemnas' progeny but Koji was a born killer, the boy born under an evil star, the Viper. He felt nothing but love for the boy in this moment as he realized his little killer was growing up.

"Brother Kazama you will be reporting to Uchiha Shinosuke of the Leaf. I have corresponded with him and he will come to retrieve you along with the rest of your team. You are free to tie up your loose ends and say goodbye to your Brother and Sisters. I have some things to discuss with Lady Taiyou but I will come visit with you before you go." Koji nodded and then turned to Taiyou.

"Thank you Lady Taiyou. I won't let you down. I actually saw Kyo and Kei in a restaurant not far from here. I'll go tell them that I'm going to Konoha but you've invited me as a guest in you're home for the future. Thank you again for the opportunity." Koji bowed graciously and brought his fist to his shoulder to salute the Kage and Xemnas. It was a Mugenshi custom to greet and say goodbye to your superiors with this salute. He turned and left the office. Xemnas brought his fingers hands together and began to twiddle them.

"Lady Taiyou... we must discuss how you would like to proceed in Kirigakure..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


Date gritted his teeth as Son sped toward him. The fist collided with his face, scattering his thoughts and sending a wave of pain through his face.  However, at the same time he grabbed Son's arm and pulled him into a tight grasp.  They were both rapidly falling to the ground, wind whipping through their hair.  They fell into the nearby lake, speeding through the murky depths.  Date brought up a foot and kicked Suwoko away from him, before swimming up to the water's surface and crawling out, breathing heavily.  "*Jeez*..."


*Setsuka Yomura*

"*What the Hell*?!" 
The bugs came down on top of her.  She tried a Whirlwind kick, but it was to no avail as she was taken down by the bugs.

*
Dante Sparda*

Dante smiled and nodded at her.  "*I want to become a swordsman as well, like my mother.  Although me and her are a bit different, we wield scythes*." He looked ahead.  He felt kind of nervous seeing as this girl was probably not only the prettiest, but also the nicest girl he had met.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 29, 2011)

*Sakurai*

He looked over at Setsuka and wasn't surprised. *"I should of held back. There is no honor in defeating an opponent this way."* With a swipe of Sakurai's hand the bugs left Setsuka and went after Vann. *"Setsuka you did better than I expected. I didn't think you would kill so many of my bugs. Still I don't have that many to begin with, but their lethality is still there."* Sakurai extended his index finger and a Kikichu bug landed on it. *"I'm fascinated by their unique ability. Just like all bugs they each have a trait or ability that helps them survive. I've never met a bug as strong as these, but I won't be surprised if I do."* Sakurai looked up into the sky, *"there are millions of insects out there. Each special in their own way."* Sakurai looked down at the bug in his hand and it crawled to the center of his hand. Sakurai's hand clasped the bug gently and then forcefully crushing it. *"Although. They only live for so long and they are so many at my disposal. That is what makes my clan's style so dangerous."* Sakrai looked back at Vann nothing had changed except he was dodging many of the Kikichu's movements.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hakro*

Hakro watched as Luka dissapeared into the tress after saying seeya again and would find a sensai. _"Guessing she is in a hurry to get back home or something else in her personal affair at the moment_ Hakro made his finger bleed spreading blood to his other fingers as he summons a small wolf pup. Spike growled at the little brown wolf pup with green eyes. "Do you mind following my teammate, please." The brown wolf pup yawns and runs off in the trees to catch up to Luka.

Hakro and Spike went back to the cabin to see if their sister Akina was their or out with her teammates. Akina heard footsteps and tap of paws, she flicked her sword up some. "You did not need to freak out you know and what the Hell?" "I am not going to a doctor, I am going on a mission soon." She flicks the sword down back into the sheath, "so how are things going with you?" "Okay I guessed, but you fall flat on your face, cause of internal bleeding midget. That is not the only thing is depressed, you still feeled like a loner?" "It will take time bro while I am on a mission you can work more on the cabin." Her small smiled dissapeared from her face, but know she could not cry causing her eyes more pain without feeling it. Hakro went inside leaving Akina alone as Spike sits next to her as she continue to meditate.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *
> Dante Sparda*
> 
> Dante smiled and nodded at her.  "*I want to become a swordsman as well, like my mother.  Although me and her are a bit different, we wield scythes*." He looked ahead.  He felt kind of nervous seeing as this girl was probably not only the prettiest, but also the nicest girl he had met.



*[Kamitsure]*

She looked at him as she said "I see. I don't exactly know where I got my aspiration from, as my parents left me when I was born, although they did leave me with a significant amount of money, but that's it, no letter, or card, or a souvenir of theirs, just money. I don't even know their last name, all I know is my first name, according to the journal they kept in their room, as it said "We're naming our child Kamitsure", but once again, it didn't state a last name. However it's okay, because I've lived a pretty good life so far." She then noticed she had been rambling on about her past, so she quickly stopped talking as she said "I'm sorry, I shouldn't have talked for so long."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Dante Sparda*

Dante smirked at her.  "*No problem, I didn't mind*."  He scratched the back of his head, ruffling his silver hair.  "*Both my parents are dead.  That's one of the reasons why I want to join the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist.  Maybe it will help me find out more about my mother.  But who knows*."  He smiled at her.  "*In the very least, it'll mean I can gain strength.  So it's kind of a win-win situation for me*."


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2011)

*{Lyra}*

She didn't know what to say or do, as she sat there with a strong blush on her face. Her face soon turned into a sharp frown as she stood up, following after Kyo who was now speaking with his sister and what looked like a whole crowd. Why are all these people here? Is it even neccessary? she thought to herself before storming up to Kyo. "Bastard! Think you can go around lip raping girls?" she growled before forming a sly smirk. "Your kissing sucks though. You're going to have to work on that~" she smiled, before turning around and walking off, taking a deep breath as she did. 

Phew, that was the hardest wall she's had to put up.


*{Tifa}*

"No, of course you haven't. And I haven't forgotten about you m'dear," she stood with her arms crossed as Date charged towards her. Did they really think she had been wandering around idly while those two played swords? Of course not. Those kunoichi classes on a girl's personal surival weren't for nothing. Date tripped over the clear thread spread across the grass between two kunai, activating a barrage of kunai to head towards Date from his left and right side. 

*{Vaan}*

Vaan managed to stay on his feet, dodging the bugs as he noticed Setsuka had succumbed to them. _Dammit ... not even Setsuka with the dozens of weaponry at her disposal could take care of these things. I haven't quite got my elemental jutsu on check yet ... and Body Replacement is too slow. Clone Jutsu? No point even considering that. Body Flicker? Hmm._ Vaan backflipped high into the sky, forming four handseals as he did. "Body Flicker Jutsu!" the moment his feet touched the ground, he quickly appeared behind Sakurai and swung a haste punch, only to barely skim his cheek from moving so fast. As he retracted his punch and moved away, he glanced at his fist to see it covered in insects. "Shit! Fuckin' bugs!" he growled as he tried to brush them off.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

*Kaminaga Katsu*

Katsu raced across the rooftops of Kirigakare's main street, unable to withhold a sigh. He really couldn't blame all the Kirigakure-nin who ran to Fuzengakure, especially since Kirigakure was in such a mess. He had left that group enough money for maybe a week, but that was still only a temporary solution. Everything that was done was just a temporary solution...

_Surely there has to be something more permanent that can be done?_

In little time, Katsu found himself kneeling on the balcony of the tallest building in Kirigakure. Inside was an old man, pacing from one end of the room to the other with a book in one hand and a cigar in the other. For someone well into his seventh decade of living, he moved like someone twenty or thirty years younger. Even so, his age could be seen in his eyes... Old eyes... Eyes that had seen horrific things...

"*Mizukage-dono,*" Katsu said, walking into the old man's room, "*Sorry for being late.*"
"*It's fine, Kaminaga-san,*" the Mizukage replied offhandedly, "*Was there any trouble on the way here?*"
"*Yes, five this time,*" Katsu sighed, "*I gave them what I had and left, since they weren't very strong. If they tried that trick on a scout from Fuzengakure...*"

Katsu's voice trailed off. He didn't need to finish the sentence, as both knew all too well what those scouting parties from Fuzengakure were like. Sometimes there were as many as twenty people and all they did was raid homes and attack people. They had no mercy, didn't understand honour. All the remaining Kirigakure-nin could do was _discourage_ that kind of behaviour, but that only made the scouting parties larger and more frequent. If those men had stumbled across a scouting party as they scavenged for money, they would have died within moments.

"*I don't like this,*" the Mizukage finally spoke, "*If our people weren't in Fuzengakure... If the Fuzenkage weren't holding them hostage against me... I would have crushed that excuse for a Hidden Village long ago.*"
"*Something will be done soon,*" Katsu murmured, "*But for now, tell me what it is you were reading.*"
"*This?*" the Mizukage asked, holding out the book in his hand, "*This is called 'The Tale of the Seven Swordsmen', it's sort of an autobiography or diary of the previous few generations of Seven Swordsmen. They were once the banners of war for our country, but that tradition ended shortly before I became Mizukage. The last generation simply vanished.* *This book itself simply ends abruptly after mentioning that some of the Seven Swordsmen had voiced their desire to pass on their swords to the next generation.* *I'm* *hoping there are clues to the whereabouts of the Seven Swordsmen in here somewhere, but the only thing I've found is the vague mention of a hillside cottage that they frequented in their youth.*"
"*If you think they might be there, wouldn't it be worth checking out?*" Katsu wondered, "*At the very least, there might be some clues there.*"
"*No, that would not do,*" the Mizukage said, shaking his head, "*The cottage itself would be a few miles from here and we already know how tightly Fuzengakure has the border locked down. Besides, I couldn't send any less than Chunin on that kind of mission in good conscience, if only in case something bad were to happen.*"

A few minutes passed in silence before a young blonde woman, barely older than Katsu, walked in with two cups of tea. The Mizukage smiled and thanked her, with Katsu mimicking him. When only dregs were left in his cup, Katsu finally asked what he had wanted to since arriving.

"*So what did you call me here for?*" he inquired, "*Do you have another mission for me?*"
"*Yes, I do,*" the Mizukage replied shortly, "*I need you to sneak out of Kirigakure and past the checkpoints again. Ambush another supply wagon headed for Fuzengakure and take what you can.* *Same rules apply as before.*"
"*Take no lives and only half of the food?*"
"*Precisely.* *Just* *enough for the few families here with no one to earn them bread and water.* *The wagon in question will be lightly guarded since it's several days behind the main group. Fuzengakure won't miss it, they probably don't even expect it to arrive.*"
"*Okay, I'll do it.*"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

Date Uchiha


Date grinned.  _Yare, yare...  Tifa's not taking it easy on me, is she_?  He whipped out an exploding tag and a smoke bomb in to the air in front of him before performing a seal, a smirk on his face.  The resulting explosion and smoke screen covered him from view, but didn't stop the kunai from piercing him.  However, when the smoke died the kunai were stabbing a log.  If she looked down, Tifa would notice that the ground was lighting up and her shadow was elongated before her, as if some light source was behind her.  If she turned around she would see that Date had used replacement and was now a few yards behind her, launching a fireball jutsu at her.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Dante Sparda*
> 
> Dante smirked at her.  "*No problem, I didn't mind*."  He scratched the back of his head, ruffling his silver hair.  "*Both my parents are dead.  That's one of the reasons why I want to join the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist.  Maybe it will help me find out more about my mother.  But who knows*."  He smiled at her.  "*In the very least, it'll mean I can gain strength.  So it's kind of a win-win situation for me*."



*[Kamitsure]*

She stayed silent for a moment after he explained his _story_. She softly said "I see. Well I do hope we both become a Seven Swordsmen then, because I'd enjoy having you around." She gave him a soft smile and then said "Sorry, I have to go, but I do hope that we can meet up again some time." She smiled putting out her hand for a hand shake.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 29, 2011)

Yuuganda desceneded from his home to Kirigakure's central. He passed so many of of the citizens some ninja some normal but he saw all of them the same. "All this trash living this mundane life as though it was paradise , the nerve of them. I wish I was weak enough to adjust to this boring world, hmpf" He scoffed at the prospect.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

Taiyou sat on her desk, her legs crossed as she turned around to see the bumbling village behind her. Beautiful. And everyone of them helped her make it what it was today. Taiyou flipped her long red hair over her shoulders as her eyes narrowed to the thoughts of Kiri. She picked up one of the toys that Kei had made her when she was younger...

"Xemnas...People are funny don't you think?"she asked,"Kiri weakest out of all the nations...Weaker than mines...came to me and begged for its safety even the Miz herself couldn't compete with me.."

Taiyou smiled at the doll~

"...When a child gets of age, they start to rebel...Wanting freedom and acceptance, trying to stand on their own two feet...But do you know what a spider does when her children hatch? She eats them.."

Taiyou walked to the window,"She doesn't do this out of spite...She does this because she knows what is best...Most of them will die before making it out of the web or live enough to take in their surroundings...So she makes sure only the strongest make it and the weak one stays with her..Inside of her...Kiri is the weak one...If it wasn't for us they would be doomed to political and economic problems...Its standing on its last knees yet sadly it fighting a lost cause..."

Taiyou then crushed the doll...

"We won't fight as of yet...It is stupid and unreasonable...They have not pose a threat to Fuzen yet they are saying threats and saying threats is the same as posing a threat. We will make sure every one is ready for the day Kiri wants to come after us and try to rebel..Every avaible team will go though tougher missions, all jonins, elite jounins, and anyone who had a history of being a ninja will go though training of war..."


Taiyou turned and smiled like that of the devil himself

"They will become the devils bitch..."


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2011)

Lyra said:


> "*Heh... Prepare yourself for battle!*" Miyuki shouted, striking a weird pose,
> "*Compared to Uchiha, you're nothing but cattle!*" Mizuki said, following suite,
> "*We strike faster than the eye can see...*"
> "*We strive to be the best that we can be!*"
> ...



The doubt Murasaki held was changed dramatically when he saw that fireball, but they had changed in ways he had not expected. The fear of a jutsu coming towards him had taken hold, but then the fact it was fire warmed his soul and made him stronger. 

A shuriken came flying through the Katon. That was one thing he was sure he could not defend against. He ducked dodging the projectile coming towards him. But the Katon still struck him full in the face and sent him reeling back. He landed on the floor with a slump as lines of heat gently rose from his face.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
I-I can explain...?*

Kyo was against Kei, she was cold because of her blood count, so Kyo took the oppurtunity to warm his sister up by wrapping his arms around her and pulling her closely to him. He smiled down at his little sister and she smiled up, he nudged her. Damn. He would never hurt her the way he did ever again..

"Oh!"Kei said as she looked past Kyo, Kyo turned around and saw nothing. Kei swore she saw a figure that she saw before 

Hmm??

Kyo frowned when Iyashii couldn't get a life,"Move on fucker..."he growled

Kei shook her head and grabbed Iyashii arm,"Don't be mean!"she yelled,"Iyashii has been nice and kind!"

Kyo growled at the kid but then Lyra came up yelling at him about rape. The face on Kei face was like a shot to the head and Kyo saw a gate of hell open for him

"W-w-wait! Kei I can explain!?"


----------



## River Song (Mar 29, 2011)

Yata 
Yata arrived infront of the academy, which seemed to be a battle ground. The battle was between the uchiha twins that he recognized, and another boy who he belived was named Murasano? No. Muratano? No. Murasaki? Yes, that sounds about right. This was a bit of an uneven fight, two against one. The twins released a great fireball justu and threw projectiles threw it, a cunning plan. They then began to prepare two of thier own jutsu.

His attention turned to the boy, he looked confident, happy almost. Something Yata could never do when staring down a katon. The shuriken came threw the fire ball and the boy narowly dodged them, but then he was hit by the full blast of the twins katon, Yata could not stop a smirk gracing his features seeing the boys almos definent defeat, surely no one was able to fight after that. Another thaught entered his head, maybe he should of helped the poor boy, but then again it would be impolite to intervene without being asked.​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Date grinned.  _Yare, yare...  Tifa's not taking it easy on me, is she_?  He whipped out an exploding tag and a smoke bomb in to the air in front of him before performing a seal, a smirk on his face.  The resulting explosion and smoke screen covered him from view, but didn't stop the kunai from piercing him.  However, when the smoke died the kunai were stabbing a log.  If she looked down, Tifa would notice that the ground was lighting up and her shadow was elongated before her, as if some light source was behind her.  If she turned around she would see that Date had used replacement and was now a few yards behind her, launching a fireball jutsu at her.



Out of the cloud of dust created by Suwoko's punch came another Suwoko! It dashed from the cloud towards Tifa off of the assumption that she hadn't noticed that it was a clone and not the real one.

The real Suwoko rose his head above the water, but not by a noticeable amount. He looked around for a good spot, and found it. He quickly flickered out of vision and set the Ruyi Bang into the ground, using a transformation technique to make it take the place of a branch sticking out of the ground. From there he fled into hiding away from the staff, watching Tifa and Date.


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

Tifa watched closely as the smoke cleared, to see a log covered in kunai. "Damn ... he got awa-" feeling an intense heat from behind, she glanced behind to see a large fireball heading her way. She quickly kicked the air so she appeared a safe distance away, only to see the fireball crash into something. It had hit Suwoko, creating a large amount of smoke. "I didn't hear a scream ... that must've been a clone. But where is the real one?" she mumbled to herself before glancing Date, and deciding to go after him.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Though Iya didn't want to leave just because Kyo told him to, he turned to Kei and said *"It's okay, Kei. If you want me to leave, so you too can have more alone time, I will. Hope you feel better in your brother's company; you sure seem to need it- unlike him"*. Though he smiled, and his tone was light, a hint of anger could be found in his words- not at Kei, of course, she was just misguided, but at Kyo. Finally, turning away, he added, quiet enough that they could've imagined he said it, *"I wonder if he even cares about you...?" *With that, he began walking away, not looking back.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


Date growled.  _I missed Tifa, but I destroyed Son's clone.  I'll have to use that shuriken trick dad taught me_.  He reached behind his back into the waist band of his pants.  Tucked in his left pant sleeve was a Windmill Shuriken that he folded up.  He pulled it out, smirking as he did so.  He reared back his arm and launched the shuriken at Tifa.  However, this shuriken had dulled edges, so that it wouldn't mortally wound Tifa if it hit.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

Not noticing the Windmill Shuriken thrown by Date had dull edges, Suwoko made a quick hand sign. _What's Date's problem! Quick, Ruyi Bang! Extend!_ Immediately on command, the Ruyi Bang broke guise as the branch and extended towards Tifa. Suwoko was hoping to knock her out of the way of the shuriken, but he had no clue who's weapon would connect first, his, or Date's...


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro*

Akina felt better after she meditated, Spike was lieing on the ground next to her as she open her eyes back to darkness. Hakro walked out of the cabin in the wildness. Akina got up to here her brothers footsteps, "I know we don't have the money, but one day we will." "The only reason dad would show up would because of you not of me, I don't want to talk about that son of a gun." "So what do we need to do to get this cabin fixed up and ready to go." "I was thinking you could do more stuff inside to clean and I could learn the lanscape more here in Fuzen." "What is your team like." "You know more about them when you spend time together." "So far we have a kitchen, a living room, to bed room and a bathroom." "You can bath in a river or the hotsprings whatever."

Hakro walks off into the trees to look for fire wood and just explored as Spike looked back at Akina before following his master. Akina went inside to see what needs to be done as she went into the bathroom. She felt for everything and noticed that Hakro already fixed it up. _"the only thing that really needs to be cleaned up are the kitchen some more and fixed up the living room."_ Akina went into the living room as she felt the coushions and funiture as she pulled out some sewing surplies and started to work on the holes in the pillows and cousions. Next after she was done with that she started to polished and was the wooden arms of the couch and chairs in the room.

Meanwhile Hakro was collecting firewood and seeing what types of animals to hunt later when they were low on cash and food. For some reason his thoughts went to Itsuki, _"damn Akina, I have respect for Itsuki but he is not my dad. We have a weird relaship of not getting closed at all, it is for the best."_ Spike growled at Hakro, "I know Spike, but I have a different oppinon then my mom and half sis about some crap that may be evil and good." Spiked growled again as they came to a river, Hakro did not answer Spike as he skipped a rock as he was in his own thoughts.


----------



## Laix (Mar 29, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

Tifa leaned to the left to dodge the shuriken, only to be smacked against a boulder by Son's staff. It caused a large bruising on her face, and some bleeding from her mouth. As she recovered from the hit, she slowly got up and looked at the two closely. She began running towards Date, swinging a punch near his face - only to appear above him with her leg coming crashing down towards him. However, before it landed, she dissapeared again and appeared behind him, aiming to kick him in the head.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


Date brought back his hands as soon as Tifa was launched by Son Suwoko's staff.  The shuriken changed flight plans, and the sun glinted on something needle thin.  He was using strings to control the shuriken.  He brought it back toward Tifa as she tried to land an attack on his head.  He smirked.  _Sorry but I've already seen this move_.  He ducked, avoiding her kick as the shuriken came flying toward her.  At the same time, a second shuriken came out of its shadow and flew toward where Son Suwoko had launched his staff from.  _You revealed your position, buddy._


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 29, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai felt Vann's punch and stumbled ahead of himself. Sakurai could feel that his mask was displaced a bit and both Setsuka and Vann could see all the bugs that were crawling over his face. Sakurai slowly placed it back where it was at and pointed at Vann. All the bugs that were where Vann had been began to fly towards his new location. *"It will only take a little longer. I don't plan this to be very long. I'm also apologize if I offended you, but this is a spar and not something more."* Sakurai's bugs slowly began to encircle Vann and Sakurai looked over at Setsuka.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 29, 2011)

*Jozu *

Jozu was furious this guy manged to embarrass him in front off his teammates while making him look like an idiot at the same time. Jozu finally got himself untangled. He was pissed and he really wanted to kick this guys ass but he decided it would be easier if he waited till they got to the training ground.

His sensei looked at him expecting him to follow what the others did, talk about himself, which he did begrudgingly.

"Names Jozu, Jozu Sakazuki, I guess you could say I specialize in taijutsu and ninjutsu. That genjutsu crap is to confusing to me I hate it. I got Shift Release as well but I'm ok at it, But I could use some work. I'd rather keep my goal to myself but I just know I'm trying to find someone important to me. So now the small talk is over what do you say we go to the training grounds so I can kick your ass old man ?"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

((OOC: I italicized Suwoko's comment because it was a thought. He didn't say it out loud, so Date wouldn't be able to discover his position, but whatever))

Seeing the shuriken come his way, Suwoko's tail wrapped around the branch of the tree he was hiding in, and Suwoko dropped down just in time to evade the star. He pointed at the Ruyi Bang and shouted Go! Immediately, as if some form of telekinesis was being used on the staff, it levitated from the ground and head for Date. It was being controlled by Suwoko.

Let's see you fight three opponents at once! Suwoko said as he dropped from the tree and ran out to take on Date as well.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*
First Blood​
Kei reached out to Iyashii but she didn’t know what to say. Sorry? Forgive me? What? She looked down and watched as he walked away. Kyo watched her as pain wretched her every line of her face, if it wasn’t the fact that he was Kei teammate. He would pile drive the dude into the ground, but right now he could only watch his sister look away and nod at him. 

She was always strong like that…

Just like mother…

Even though they didn’t agree, Kyo offered her his hand. He didn’t have to say anything Kei was hurting. She was hurt…They walked silently together in Fuzen until they made it to the Fuzen junkyard. Kei favorite place, she looked up at him and he nodded. She smiled and jumped into the pile of trash, but to her it was always going to be treasure. Kyo watched as she went though the pile and the pain that was bothering her now was going away.

“Kyo! Kyo! Kyo, look! Someone kicked out this huge teddy bear!” Kei smiled as she was looking at the giant panda in the middle between two refrigerators. Kyo sat down on a toppled over dresser and watched as she struggled with the teddy bear. She pulled and pulled hopefully not damaging the thing, she pouted when she heard a slight rip

Kyo smiled gently…

Until he saw two dark shadowy figures in the distance at first he thought it was shadow walkers. His mothers secret force or hit man, but none of them had white hair or bands around their eyes. 

“Kyo!” Kei called out happily before studying the shock that was on his face and soon she let go of the teddy bear arm and turned around

….Who…Were They?

“KEI RUN!!!” Kyo yelled as he ran down the hill of garbage and grabbed her hand


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hanzo Nara [NPC]*

Hanzo gave a sigh and nodded at Jozu.  "*Fine, let's go.  It'll be a pleasure teaching a brat like you how to be a ninja.  First rule*."  He vanished and appeared behind Jozu.  "*Know when you're outclassed*."  He looked at his students.  "*So we have a nin and taijutsu specialist, an Aburame, and an Uchiha.  Well I have a good idea of how you fight Tsugita, and you as well, Jozu, but I won't truly know until we train.  Sooo*..."

He grabbed all three of them and took off, getting to the training grounds swiftly.  He stood on the opposite end, about 40 feet away.  "*As ninja, you will have to take on missions that may involve assassination, stealing a document, or escorting a V.I.P.  So here's your goal for this training session*."  He unrolled a scroll and clapped his hands together.  The scroll summoned a piece of paper, which he folded up and put in his pocket.  He then made a clone of himself.

"*You guys will be training in all through of those mission categories.  First you will escort my clone to the lake in the center of that forest*."  He pointed to the nearby treeline.  "*While you do so, I will be attacking you in an attempt to kill the V.I.P, which in this case is my clone.  After you have secured the clone, you will have to fight me and grab the piece of paper from my pocket.  Now this will be difficult, so I understand if you guys don't pass the first time.  You've already graduated the Academy, that's good enough for me.  This is training.  We will be doing this everyday we don't have a mission, and for as many times as it takes for you guys to pass.  I will not begin attacking you until you get into the forest.  Begin*."  He vanished in a puff of smoke.


*Date Uchiha*


Date managed to roll to the side and avoid the first strike from the Ryui Bang.  He looked up at Son Suwoko from his crouched position before rocketing toward him.  He slid on his side on the ground right in front of Son and launched his foot upwards in a kick towards Son's chin.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*
First Blood  -Part 2-​

Kyo had grabbed his sister hands and began to ran back up the hill of junk, but soon they were greeted by another dark figure.  Kei heart dropped but she yanked her brother this time, she knew this place inside and out, so she began to run the opposite direction of both. Her heart beating in her chest and her lungs slamming into her very chest. Kei and Kyo ran at the same pace, being careful not to over take the other and trip..

Kyo looked back and saw the five ninjas running after them…

But then they caught up….Easily…

One of the men got in front of Kyo and slammed his fist into his stomach sending Kyo backwards with force.

“Kyo!!” Kei cried, she ran to her brothers aid but then she was caught, they had grabbed her short white hair and she pierced the air with her high pitched scream. Kyo shot up and ran at the man who had his sister! 

They were their enemies!! That all he needed to know, but then he was struck down by another one and Kei screams pierced his ears yet again. Painfully he struggled to get up but the other one slammed his heel into Kyo back! Kei began to cry, her vision was clouded by her tears as she struggled and struggled of the might of the men who had her. 

But they continued to beat up on her poor brother…

“KYOOOO!!!!!” she screamed at the top of her lungs but then someone punched her hard into the stomach and she blacked out…

Kyo watched as his sister screams stopped but when he looked up, her eyes were deeper than they usually were and she was just there. She wasn’t screaming to let go or his name anymore…

Kyo reached his hands out to her, “K-Kei…”

But then his words were only greeted by a kick to the head


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius shook his head at the village. It wasnt as powerful as it use to be and he knew why. Akatsuki had come and nearly destroyed it all. Ofcoarse that weakened it for taking over. It was attacked twice and one reason was his Father. His dad was a jinchuuriki and was captured. He was surprised he survived and wanted to know more but no one would say anything it was quite anoying. He sighed. He'd find out someday. Until then he would push it to the back of his mind.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*
First Blood  -Part 3-​

Kyo opened his eyes and slowly everything came into vision. But his first thought was, that he wasn?t dead. But then his mind jumped into where Kei!? He darted around, but notice that he was bind. He cursed but then noticed his sister sleeping peacefully. A black eye, a swollen lip, and a cut on her forehead was now disguised marks on her face. He squirmed over to his sister and placed his head on hers?

Kei?

How couldn?t he protect her and that was when she slowly stirred. She looked up at him and smiled, he was confused of course. But she was happy, they were going to hurt him and she had to protect him. So she bit the guard that was trying to take Kyo away from her. She wasn?t going to have it, so she smiled even though she blacked out later?.

He was safe?

?Kyo?I am strong?? Kei asked, ?I-I protected you this time ha??

Her voice was weak and was like it was going to break any minute. Kyo nudged his sister as he began to slowly tear up. This wasn?t the first time this had happened, them being kidnapped, it was usual. It was what came from being the children of Kages. But last time it was pure luck that they had been saved?

His mother had raged against the whole village trying to find them?

?Do?Do you think she knows we are gone??? Kei asked, her voice sweet and weak

Kyo nodded as he notice his ninja tools were gone, but he would just give hope to Kei?

That was the only thing he could do?

?Yeah?You know her?If we are late to dinner she knows something is up.? Kyo smiled at his sister

Kei nodded, ?..So over protective..?

Kyo looked outside of the cart as it moved along the dirt road and into the night sky, ??.Yeah?She is??


----------



## Kenju (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Hanzo Nara [NPC]*
> 
> Hanzo gave a sigh and nodded at Jozu.  "*Fine, let's go.  It'll be a pleasure teaching a brat like you how to be a ninja.  First rule*."  He vanished and appeared behind Jozu.  "*Know when you're outclassed*."  He looked at his students.  "*So we have a nin and taijutsu specialist, an Aburame, and an Uchiha.  Well I have a good idea of how you fight Tsugita, and you as well, Jozu, but I won't truly know until we train.  Sooo*..."
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita made sure to listen to his comrades as he stood silently. He laughed a bit at the outgoing way of Jozu. "Ah Jozu-kun, I'm sure Hanzo-san will give us a run for our money," he said in a bit of a playful manner. "I'm interested in seeing 'your way' of fighting me Hanzo-san," the Aburame said this before he and his team was dragged off. His stomach felt a bit uneasy after being carried at that speed, yet he regained his composer.

After hearing his Sensei's explanation, his friendly smile became more apparent. He understood well of what he had to do. "Well gentlemen, I'll let you speak first. How do you believe we should go about this?"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Date Uchiha*
> 
> Date managed to roll to the side and avoid the first strike from the Ryui Bang.  He looked up at Son Suwoko from his crouched position before rocketing toward him.  He slid on his side on the ground right in front of Son and launched his foot upwards in a kick towards Son's chin.



The kick landed successfully, launching Suwoko into the air...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

*Kaminaga Katsu*

"*I knew I could count on you,*" the Mizukage smiled, "*Now let me go over the specifics of the mission. You'll be receiving back up from a few Genin since the wagon has a five person guard. We don't know if there are others trailing it from a distance, but that's something you'll have to find out yourself.*"
"*Hmm...*" Katsu murmured, deep in thought of the best way to attack, "*I'll send in a Water Clone in front of the wagon to distract them, then I'll use Hidden Mist as we attack from the rear. Dealing with the guards should be a piece of cake after that.*"
"*Remember Katsu,*" the Mizukage reminded him, "*Non-lethal force only. Knocking them out is fine, but you must not kill them.*"
"*Yes, I know,*" Katsu said, "*I'd never kill them anyway. They're merchants who're doing a simple job for money, that's their ideal. They're just after money, they've nothing against us personally.*"
"*Good,*" the Mizukage said, his smile returning, "*Your reinforcements will be here soon, two or three Genin it should be. I don't expect much resistance from the bodyguards, especially since none of them should be able to use jutsu, but safety is in numbers.*"
"*Plus it'll be handy to have others help carry the supplies back.*"
"*Yes, that too.*" the Mizukage chuckled.

"*While we wait, can you tell me more about the Seven Swordsmen?*" Katsu asked, "*Did they really file their own teeth to resemble shark teeth?*"
"*Yes, yes they did,*" the Mizukage said, before noticing Katsu's confused expression, "*It had two purposes. The first was intimidation. It was said that a Swordsman of the Mist who was smiling instilled fear greater than the Devil himself.*"
"*And the second?*"
"*Suicide. With teeth that sharp, it's extremely easy to bite off your own tongue. The Seven Swordsmen, much like the Samurai of the Land of Iron, have always had an honourable reputation. If they were captured by the enemy, they would simply kill themselves before their enemies could torture them for information.*"
"*Is that why, throughout history, the Seven Swordsmen were always equal to the Mizukage in stature?*"
"*Indeed it was,*" the Mizukage replied, "*Two things could rally the ninja of Kirigakure like nothing else. The Mizukage leading the charge, or the Seven Swordsmen. Of the two, I think the Seven Swordsmen were the more effective. After all, the Mizukage may be the strongest ninja in the Hidden Village but those seven were far more terrifying as a group.*"
"*They sound amazing...*" Katsu sighed in awe, "*Could you imagine if the Seven Swordsmen were still with us? Our troubles would be over... They may have never begun in the first place.*"
"*Well, there's little point in praying for their return,*" the Mizukage sighed, "*If we want them back, we'll have to find them ourselves. But Fuzengakure isn't making that an easy task. Either way! You have a mission tonight and it would be best to set your mind to it.*"
"*Yes, sir,*" Katsu smiled, "*You can count on me.*"


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*
First Blood  -Part 4-Mother… Kind and Gentle Mother​
The cart had stopped and yet they were still tied up, Kyo heard them coming to get them and opening up the cart door. Kyo couldn’t still see the man face neither did Kei even though she bit him, she could tell that he was the one she bit from the mark on his arm. She growled under her breath as her hair raised on her head and Kyo did the same. They weren’t weak…

They knew how to fight with their lives…

But the men were too strong and they could only hold off one at a time. Soon the twins were parted with each other and their cries pierced the night sky. But they fought and screamed for each other, but only because their wanting for their mother. Their mother to save them, for them to get stronger, and everything in the middle. 

“Milday!!! Milord!!!” a voice called out

And soon the whole field where they were at was set on flames. A man came and grabbed Kei and then Kyo, Kyo notice him instantly. It was…

Entei

And that when they saw Raikou and Sucinune running too, all in their human forms…

And right behind them…Was…

There mother…

“It’s her!!!” 

“Get ready!! We will kill the Kage of Fuzen!!”


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2011)

*Darius/Mizukage Office*

He walked into the Mizukage's office after being called. He looked at him a little bored. "What?" he said. He looked at another person there"Who are you?" he asked. He didnt think hed seen that ninja befor though he didnt really pay attention. She must be important in a way but he didnt care really. He only wished his sister had to suffer too but she left for a mission a while back. Lucky she was. He didnt want to stay here.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Kamitsure]*

She continued to walk forward into the Mizukage's mansion. She quickly ran up and into her room and said "Sorry for interrupting anything---I just want to do something for this village..." She looked down at the ground, she wasn't exactly sure what she wanted to do but she did want to do something.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Dante Sparda*

Dante looked at Kamitsure and shook her hand, smiling gently.  "*I'll see you around then.  Now if you'll excuse me, I have to head to the Mizukage's office.  It was nice talking to you.  Maybe next time we meet I can take you out for a meal, hm*?"  He smiled and left, running along the rooftops of Kirigakure.  He was headed toward the Mizukage's office, and he quickly got there.  He landed outside of the front door and walked up the stairs, zipping up his jacket.  He wanted to at least look presentable.  He told the guards he was here because the Mizukage had called him and they opened the door for him.  He noticed another person there and he gave them a friendly nod before noticing Kamitsure.  He smiled at her before looking at the Mizukage and bowing.  "*I am here, as you requested, Mizukage-sama*."


*Date Uchiha*

Date leapt upward, following Son Suwoko into the air.  He was doing better than he thought he would do, but his chakra levels had dropped into the red zone.  He wasn't completely recovered after training with Tifa earlier, so his chakra levels after using two fireballs were rather low.  He didn't think he would be able to get off another fireball jutsu, and only had a few more low-level jutsu left in him.  He brought up his foot as he neared Son and aimed a kick to his stomach that would send him back into the water.


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka looked over at Sakurai.  "*His style of fighting is the perfect counter-measure against my close-range taijutsu and my Soshouryu isn't widespread enough to kill all the bugs.  I'll have to train harder and learn some new techniques to deal with them*."


*Hanzo Nara [NPC]*

Hanzo's clone looked over at the genin.  "*I'm not allowed to help you kids, sorry.  But I will give you a hint.  Be ready for anything.  Be prepared and work as a team.  If you do that, you'll have better chances.  I'm not sure if you'll beat the mission on your first try, though*."  The clone put its hands in its pockets and leaned against a tree.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*
First Blood  -Part 4-Mother? Kind and Gentle Mother​
It was like the devil itself had took control of her mother, she was angry and she had jumped into the flames of the fire that Entei created. And the kids watched as Entei shielded them from the way the flames reacted to their mother. Kyo was in awe, his mother bright red hair mixed well with the fire. And he watched. He watched as the people who were beating him up?

Were now cowering in fear?

?Dear God?? Suicune said as he took Kei, her lips swollen, black eyes, and the gash in her head was outstanding features on the girl face.

??Kid?You too?? Raikou said looking at Kyo

Kyo looked down but his mother looked down at him, her eyes almost buldged out of her head. He kids, her precious ones?Were hurt?

?AHHHH!!!!!? Taiyou screamed it was full of anger and pain

The ninjas attacked Taiyou and she just did a side step and slammed one down with the back of her hands. 

?Mom!!? 

?Mother!?

Kei watched her mother as she fought off the group of ninjas! Her flames acting like sheilds and her own weapon! It was almost beautiful! Kyo watched as his mother threw down one of the men aimed with a kunai, with nothing but her leg?

She then looked at them as she finally notice that these people weren?t back down, ??I am such a bad mother??she smiled weakly and soon the man head she had in her head exploded?

Kei and Kyo eyes widen

??I am not such a good mother?I?Should have protected you better??


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

Refusing to allow a second hit to connect, Suwoko took advantage of Date's fatigue and grabbed his foot as he attempted a second kick, releasing his own towards Date's chest in an attempt to create some distance. He planned to cushion himself and hide again in the water after impact.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

*Miyuki and Mizuki Uchiha*

"*This is...*"
"*...almost too easy!*"

Murasaki had been hit with the Katon squarely and sent reeling to the ground. Taking advantage of that, Miyuki quickly lunged with Leaf Whirlwind before unleashing a barrage of punches and kicks. She didn't know many specific taijutsu techniques, but her skill was still one of the best amongst Genin. All she had to do was buy time for her sister.

"*Ready!*" Mizuki shouted, "*Demonic Illusion: Hell Viewing Technique!*"

Mizuki then smiled. Assuming the genjutsu proved effective, the first thing their opponent would see is a gust of wind blowing leaves around them. Then their worst fear would flash before their eyes. It didn't really matter, either way. The genjutsu was more a distraction than anything else. All of these techniques had built up for the big finale...

"*We hope you like fireworks,*" Miyuki laughed,
"*'Cause we're gonna light this place up like the fifth of November!*" Mizuki said, joining in.
"" the twins shouted in unison.

The twins had positioned themselves directly opposite each other with Murasaki in between them. Two Great Fireball Techniques shot towards him, exploding in a brilliant display of small yet erratic explosions of fire and light.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


Date took the kick to his chest, sending him toward the treeline.  He landed in a tree gritting his teeth.  That hurt a lot more than it should have.  He looked down.  A branch had broken off, and the jagged edge of its remains had stabbed him in the stomach.  The wound was moderately deep and he had several splinters in the wound.  He coughed out a choked cry of pain before falling to the ground.  "*Augh*!"  He held the wound and forced himself to his feet, walking back in the view of his teammates.  One hand was holding his wound, the other was in the air.  "*Guys...  I'm done.  I don't think I can keep fighting, guys*."  With that he collapsed to the ground, holding his wound.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2011)

*Kazuma*

_3 days after the fight with Kohaku_

The sound of a big multitude cheering for someone was heard under the terrain that was occupied by a factory._"Kill him!!!"_one voice said_"Don´t let  him get you, stand up and win!!"_another voice said. It was the audience which was once again reunited in the factory to bet and get some money as usual. Actually those wealthy guys were worse than the poor people they call scum, treating the life of a person as if it was nothing.*"OIi,oi,oi,oi...this fight finished before we could even notice but well we couldn´t expect less from !!!"*the announcer said as people began to clap, minutes ago it was the turn of Ginji to fight and well due to his great experience he won easily.

The old man walked towards the gate placed in the green side of the arena. As soon as he entered, the guard put on him some handcuffs that could block chakra. It was always the same, the prisoners were just like fight dogs, when there was a fight they were unleashed to fight to death and then once again the leash or in that case handcuffs were put on them once again"Follow me old man, the champion wants to see you and the boss allowed him to talk with you today"the guard said and Ginji only nodded.

They walked through the hall, walked down some stairs and arrived to anew hall that was even bigger, where a lot of doors with a number where there. Both the guard and the prisoner walked straight until they reached the last room with the number 222 on its door.The old man knocked the metal door and a chick with pink hair came out from kazuma´s room, she smiled in the moment she saw the old ninja"Ginji-san, I´m happy that they allowed you to come, kazuma-kun was waiting for you"Kaede said and then the old guy entered.

Inside the room the place was very neat, looking around, Ginji saw sited on the bed the black and white haired guy. As soon as the boy noticed the presence of the old man, he jumped off of the bed and hugged the ninja"Oldman it is good to see ya again!"Kazuma said at last with a big smile, one of those smiles that weren´t very normal in him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

Shit! Date! Suwoko screamed as he popped out of the water. He flipped out onto land and sprinted over to Date's aid. Tifa, get over here, Date's hurt! Suwoko beckoned for the Ruyi Bang, and it came to him. If I take him to the hospital on the Ruyi Bang, I think we can get there faster than on foot... What do you think?!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 29, 2011)

*Yuuganda *

He finally made it to the front of the Mizukages HQ he had gotten a notice from her, that was something that greatly interested him something that he didn't find often. He entered through the regular way and flashed the personal letter to anyone who asked for ID . Calling them trash, dirt, and insect along they way knowing that they could do nothing about it. He made it to the Mizukages office she was one of the few people she respected "Hello Milady", he said with a brief head nod. He saw Dante there and talked to him

"Well hello Sparda haven't seen you in a while, I hope you've traded that boring scythe for a powerful katana like mine" He said with a smirk while still looking a the Mizukage.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

*Kaminaga Katsu*

"*Ah, they're here,*" the Mizukage said, looking up at the four new people who entered the room, "*Katsu, meet Dante Sparda, Yuuganda, Kamitsure and Darius. Dante, Yuuganda, Kamitsure and Darius, this is Kaminaga Katsu.*"

Katsu rose from his seat to look at the four and had to admit he was impressed. "*Well, well, well...*" Katsu grinned at the one familiar face of the trio, "*Didn't think I'd see you here, Dante. I thought you'd still be in hospital after that joke you pulled last week. That guy from Fuzengakure didn't seem to share your sense of humour.*"
Looking at the other three, Katsu was curious. But the Mizukage spoke up and discussed with the three their mission. "*The five of you will be retrieving food from a supply wagon making its way to Fuzengakure. Katsu knows the way. You must remember however, that you are not to kill the bodyguards or the merchants and you cannot take more than half of their supplies. Am I clear on that? Good. Now go, the four of you. The wagon will be at the rendezvous point in ten minutes, so hurry along.*"

Katsu walked towards the window and gave a quick glance back to the other four before saying to them, "*I hope you can keep up,*" with a quick smile. In an instant, he was already once more racing across the roofs of Kirigakure. He moved at a little slower than usual, both to conserve energy and to allow the other three to follow. Within a few minutes, they had come up towards the first Fuzengakure checkpoint. With a silent motion, Katsu pointed out a way around the checkpoint and the group continued. He knew he'd have to take care of the people at the post on the way back, though, as the detour was too small to carry food through.

Within moments, the group were once again racing towards their destination. They had been running for near on ten minutes straight when Katsu finally motioned for the group to halt behind a small bush only a few metres from the road. "*Our targets are right there,*" he warned them, "*Stay low and stay quiet. I'll use the Hidden Mist technique in a moment to obscure our presence. When I move, follow me and take out a bodyguard each. Except you Dante, I'll leave the two at the rear for you. Do it quickly, silently and non-lethally. I'll deal with the bodyguard at the front and put the merchants to sleep. After that, we grab the food and run. Okay? Get ready.*"

Katsu first created a Water Clone, which moved forward for a few seconds before slumping on the ground like a corpse. Katsu nodded to the group behind him, and remained perfectly still. The wagon soon stopped and one of the bodyguards moved forward to check the body in the road.

"*Are you alright, kid?*" the bodyguard asked, clearly concerned.
"*Hidden Mist technique,*" Katsu whispered as the entire area quickly became intensely foggy, "*Okay, now go. Remember, kill no-one.*"


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2011)

Lyra said:


> "*This is...*"
> "*...almost too easy!*"
> 
> Murasaki had been hit with the Katon squarely and sent reeling to the ground. Taking advantage of that, Miyuki quickly lunged with Leaf Whirlwind before unleashing a barrage of punches and kicks. She didn't know many specific taijutsu techniques, but her skill was still one of the best amongst Genin. All she had to do was buy time for her sister.
> ...




Murasaki's plan was working when out numbered or out gunned let your enemy overestimate themselves.

The katon had hit Murasaki square in the face, he allowed himself to get hit was the kicker, ever since the fight with Satoshi Murasaki knew his advantage. 

One of the girls jumped in and attacked with a barrage of punches and kicks, Murasaki was still not moving on the ground, so the strikes although they hurt hit slummed flesh. After a while the girls jumped back and got in place to use their super jutsu. 

But the katon from earlier did leave a mark, a chakra mark. Murasaki had seen the seals and now felt the chakra he was ready to try it himself. But the whirl of leaves left him doubting himself, he saw the village was empty as it had been full before, alone his greatest fear.

"" the twins shouted in unison, bringing him back to the fact they were there.

It was then Murasaki stood up as the twin Katon's hit him. Before the blow struck he had drawn his kunai. This attack of theirs would take up alot of Chakra.

The Katon's hit him and the lights and fire lit up the area, inside the blast of flames, he sucked it all in, the chakra the flames the energy.

The fire slowly burnt out apart from the tongues that remained burning his clothes. And then he turned and smiled at each of the twins. "Fire does not hurt a dragon!" And then he with shunshin appeared at Miyuki and kicked out her feet from under and her and then appeared at Mizuki and kicked her towards her sister.

It was then he back flipped into the air, his skin was still hot and burning to others touch, his white hair flailing in the air. He remembered what he saw and how he felt.

"KATON! Great fireball jutsu!" He said from above the twin's and breathed out his ray of fire towards the uchiha girls, hopefully the lack of chakra and randomness of it all was enough.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

Date looked up at them.  "*S-sorry guys.  Doesn't matter anyway, I was out of chakra*."  "*You two can continue training.  I'll take him*."  A man's voice sounded.  A man was standing not far away, watching their training match.  He was tall with long red hair tied up in a pony tail.  He was wearing a kimono and had a katana strapped to his side.  His eyes, like Date's were bright blue.

This was Uchiha Hakaizen, Date's father.

He walked over to his son and picked him up, holding him over his shoulder.  He looked back at them.  "*You two are impressive.  I think the three of you might become fine shinobi*."  He gave them a smile before vanishing in a swirl of leaves.  He quickly got to the Uchiha Housing District where he took Date to the privately owned Uchiha Hospital.  The doctor removed the splinters and stitched Date's wound closed, before rubbing anti-infection salve on the wound and giving him some liquid pain killers and a soldier pill.  Date took in a deep breath and opened his eyes, looking up at his father.  "*Dad*?"

"*You had some impressive moves there.  With some training you could become a damn good ninja, just like your teammates*."  "You were watching?"  "Of course.  By now your mother should realize she traveled home with a shadow clone."  He chuckled.  "*So, I'm going to train you personally.  I've contacted your jonin leader, he's aware that I'll be training you, and I've told him that I will take you back to him tomorrow.  So, we have twenty four hours for intense training.  Are you ready, son*?"

"*Hell yeah*."


*Dante Sparda*


Dante looked back at Yuuganda with a smirk.  He put his hand behind his back, out of Mizukage's sight and flipped Yuuganda off, smirking at him.  _It wouldn't be a party without Yuuganda.  And Kamitsure's here too?  Are we becoming a team?  Are we gonna be trained by Mizukage-sama?  Hopefully.  That would be awesome_.  He listened to Katsu and followed after him.  They quickly traveled to the forest when Katsu put up a Hidden Mist Technique.  Dante nodded at katsu's orders.  When he moved, so did Dante.  He pulled out his scythe and slammed the reinforced wooden handle into the temple of one of the guards, before landing a powerful karate chop to the back of the other one's neck, effectively knocking them out.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

*Miyuki and Mizuki Uchiha*

_What...? How did that happen? He wasn't even affected at all, then he used our own technique against us? Does he have the Sharingan? No, we'd've known if he did... How did he copy our technique?_

"*It... doesn't matter...*" Miyuki panted as if she had read Mizuki's thoughts, somehow still standing, "*He'll need... to be more than... a therian... to beat us...*"

Miyuki had been more attentive than her sister, returning to her feet just in time to get in front of Mizuki and take the full brunt of the Great Fireball Technique. She was surprised at herself for being able to still stand after that but she knew she was too hurt and exhausted to do any more ninjutsu, let alone stand for much longer. Mizuki was thankfully in a slightly better condition, but Miyuki didn't know what good that would do. There was only one choice left. Nodding to Mizuki, who was now kneeling a few inches behind her, Miyuki turned to Murasaki and smiled. The red in her eyes grew darker and a single tomoe appeared in her left eye as two appeared in her right.

"*I... was the first of us... to awaken my Sharingan...*" Miyuki panted, clearly pushing herself further than she needed to, "*I don't have... much time left... But it's enough to deal... With you.*"

Charging towards Murasaki, Miyuki unleashed a much faster barrage of attacks than before. Each attack, however, was weaker than the one that came before it. Mizuki quickly appeared next to Miyuki and gently caught her. "*It's okay, Miyuki... You don't have to go so far.*"

Kneeling on the ground with her sister leaned against her, Mizuki spoke to Murasaki, "*I'm surprised that you picked up our technique as quickly as you did. I don't know how you took our strongest attack without flinching, either. You impressed us both with those. When we've become stronger, we'd like another fight with you. We won't lose next time.*"

Mizuki disappeared at that moment, leaving her opponent behind while carrying her sister to the infirmary.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

It was the next day. Iyashii had just heard the news, that Kei (and, to a lesser extent- or rather a lesser intrest- Kyo) had been kidnapped, just after he had left them. He felt terrible. He sped through the street of Fuzen, knocking people over, not caring. Finally he arrived, panting, at the Fuzenkage's mansion. *"Are Kei and Kyo here?" *he asked the secratery at the front desk; she knew who he was talking about. She told him no, they were at the hospital, after their encounter the day before. Iya thanked her, and charged off to the hospital, his heart pounding, not just from the exercise.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


"*Hyah*!"

Date had been healed, his wound fixed with medical ninjutsu and his chakra restored.  He was in the air above his father, bringing down a kick toward him.  Hakaizen stepped back and dodged the kick, when Date stood on his hands and spun around, aiming swift spinning kicks.  Hakaizen dodged them all and then batted the final kick away with the back of his left arm near the wrist.  Date flipped up onto his feet and dashed forward, aiming a punch at Hakaizen's chest.  Hakaizen drew his sword, batting Date's fist away with the hilt, before immediately sheathing the blade.  Date performed one of the new jutsu his father had taught him, the body flicker.  

He appeared to the right of his father and aimed a sweeping kick at his father's feet.  Hakaizen jumped over the low sweep, but Date wasn't done.  He jumped and reversed his rotation, aiming a kick at Hakaizen's back.  Hakaizen spun around in the air and blocked the kick with his arm and landed, sliding back away from Date.  Date landed as well and dashed toward his father with his fist raised.  Hakaizen caught the fist and tossed Date backwards across the training room.  Date slid on his back, breathing heavily.

Hakaizen smiled.  "*Not bad.  Here I will interrupt, however.  I felt my shadow clone disperse, which means your mother definitely knows that I'm not with her.  She will be most angry with me.  However, I've arranged for another Uchiha to train with you.  I trained him myself, and he is quite strong.  His name is Shinosuke.  Do try to get along with him, okay?"*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After arriving in her village again she trotted back home, she was exhausted. After making it to the front door she noticed a messenger bird was flying over head, and hell, if she were a shinobi now she'd have to do this. She whistled and the bird came flying down. It landed on her arm and she took the paper that was on its leg. On it were some details about a mission of some sort. She read it and out came the following:



> Summoning Mission: Mew
> Mission: Retrieval of a rare scroll
> Rank: C
> Client: Patrica
> Description: There is a cave called the cave of dreams there a summoning and its scroll lives in the deepest part. I believe that you can become its next partner. Its an extremely rare and the only one of its kind. So show me how beautiful soul ninja and claim Mew as your own ​



She looked at it and wondered if she should take it or not, it was tempting, and she wasn't sure if she could resist. After some thought she accepted and ran into her house. She saw her mom in the kitchen as she said "Mom, I'm going out on a mission, do you have a map?" Tenshi looked over to her daughter as she said "Yes, but may I ask where you are going?" Thalia smiled as she said "I don't know, some place called the Cave Of Dreams. Anyways that doesn't matter, can I---" 

Tenshi cut her off by just smiling and handing her the map. She said "I circled the cave and the best route from here to there, be careful." She gave Thalia a hug and then a kiss on the forehead before Thalia pushed away and mumbled "Thanks..." She then ran out the door and headed towards this place called "Cave of Dreams".


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke | Old Friend New Brat
*
Shin was sitting against a tree watching as young Uchiha Date took on his father. It brought back memories of all those years ago. The kid even went so far as to do the helicopter like kicks that Shin emulated into his repertoire from Hakaizen. It was a nostalgic experience. The kid had the same fierceness that Shin had, well he still had it but he wasn't as much of a jerk as he use to be. A certain red head demon woman had helped to curtail that more impetuous aspect of his personality.

"It's been a long time Hakaizen. I see you brought a little green horn trash for me." Shinosuke flashed a playful smile at his old friend. This was a callback to his old habit of referring to people as trash. He had since graduated to just giving insulting nicknames.

"He has potential from the little glimpse that I saw of him. " Shin turned to the boy.

"So you want to be a shinobi? You know as an Uchiha you've got a pretty heavy burden. It's you're duty to make the rest of the clan look good. You're dad is a great jounin albeit for a different village." Shinosuke didn't help to hide any disdain as he spoke.

"So kid I'll do the same thing you're father did to me when I was you're age." Shin held his fingers out in front of him in a cross.

*"KAGE BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!!"*

In a puff of smoke two identical Uchiha Shinosuke appeared. One of them left the group leaving the two clones there.

"Since you're just a genin let's see if you can disperse my clone. You get the first move." 

----

*Koji Kazama | Who Fucked With My Prey!!*

Koji had gone back to the Mugenshi compound where he heard that the Fuzenkage's kids had been attacked and were both in the hospital. The voices in his head went mad sending the boy into a great desperate rage. He was absolutely livid as he engaged his Shouka in order to increase his speed. He left a cloud of dust in his wake as he sped off towards the hospital. It was not the fact that anyone had hurt them it was the fact that it was not him that had done it. Koji would not be robbed of his prey, he was going to gut that mutt Kyo if he had been allowed anything to happen to Kei. He was even more upset at the fact that their was someone who was going to rob him of the opportunity to bite Kei and Kyo. 

_Kukukukuku_

_"Someone else got to bite them before you did. You missed out on your prey Koji. Now you'll never get you're chance!!"_ A chorus of voices echoed in his mind.

"NO ONE FUCKS WITH MY PREY"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After leaving her house she quickly went back out of the village the same way she came. This cave was closer than she thought it would be, but it'd still be an adventure none the less. Just thinking about doing a mission like this made her happy, especially the fact that all the annoying people in her life won't be around her, and the only thing that could make this easier for her is if Len were here. Right before she stepped outside of the village she stopped in her tracks, and just thought.

Len, she wasn't sure how she'd _return_ to him, but she made a promise, and she would go see him again, even if it killed her. However she couldn't let this get her down, she decided to not think about it for now and ran out of the village, straight down the path that her mom had marked on her map. 

However one thing did trouble her. She went down this way and she didn't see this cave anywhere, the way to Konoha was pretty clear, so where could this cave be? She thought about this as she ran, trying to figure out why she couldn't see it on her way to Konoha. Maybe it was because she just didn't see it and was to preoccupied tailing her dad? No, she would definitely notice a cave in the middle of no where. It bothered her but she just had to trudge on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke| Rounding Up The Sheep
*
Shinosuke was going to have to multi-task so he used his real body to take care of the most pressing task. He had gotten a note from that fat ass elitist Hokage the day prior. Uchiha Shinosuke had finally been assigned a genin team, a request he made what seemed like a year ago. He had requested an Uchiha and did not receive one instead he got a girl and two boys. One was all the way in the tomato head demon woman's     village. He was gathering up the members in Konoha first though. He had received word of their whereabouts and was going to retrieve them now. He arrived at the academy first. The first member was Kaosuwo Ukeireiru. From the descriptions Shin had heard he was an anarchist "badass". Upon seeing him Shin could see why that description was poignant. The kid had a mohawk that looked to be absurdly large about a foot or so. He gave off a vibe of familiarity and for some reason a shooting pain went through Shin's shoulder when he locked eyes with the boy. He didn't like this mohawk trash, it was dislike at first sight.

"Kaosuwo Ukeireiru, the bad ass mohawk trash of Konoha. I'm your new jounin instructor Uchiha Shinosuke. You are the first of the little sheep I've decided to round up. We've got two more of you sheep to gather up."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

The only thing worse than an Uchiha teammate was an Uchiha jounin leader. Especially this one. Ukeireru spat out the butt of his cigarette when the man approached him. It landed on the floor before Shinosuke's feet, still smoking until the Uchiha stomped on it with a glare. Their eyes met. Ukeireru felt a strong feeling of disgust, but somehow also satisfaction. His right hand had dropped on to the pommel of his knife and for some reason the weapon felt good with this man close. Like it had hurt him before, and would be able to hurt him again. 

The feeling of familiarity was clearly two-sided. Hate flashed in Shinosuke's eyes at the exact same moment as it did in Ukeireru's mind. _This guy really hates me._ The corners of Ukeireru's mouth bent upwards, into a wicked smile. _And he has all reason too._ Though Ukeireru had never seen Shinosuke in person, he knew quite a lot about the jounin. He was high on the list of KRM's possible targets because he was an elitist supreme and of one of the ruling clans to boot. Of course the Movement had thus gathered intel on the man, and though it was not an impressive amount, Ukeireru thought he could still predict most of the man's reactions and movements to situations.

The asshole started to speak and Ukeireru's feelings were confirmed. This man didn't like him at all. Actually, this man hated him with a burning passion. His smile widened as he lit another cigarette and stood up. "Uchiha Shinosuke, inheritor of the pot-eyes, supreme elitist and all-around ass. I'm not the only one with a reputation around these parts." He gave the man a mocking nod and could see the flame of hate in his eyes flaring at his words. Served the guy right for calling him a sheep. He was not some stupid animal to be herded. Ukeireru took another drag of his cigarette, never taking his eyes of his jounin leader.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2011)

Shirus had woken up himself, the fact that he did it himself was most likely proof that he did not have any Genin to tutor this cycle, he was glad but also disappointed. Since he was free this meant he could go to Konoha to chase up rumours of this dragon kid. 

Shirus swung out of his futon and yawned, his dreams were the norm, death, fire and dragons. It was then he saw a tome, an old book was left at the centre of his room. A note attached to it.

_If you want to find out where your parents went, learn where they came from.

_Shirus frowned at the note and picked up the book, it was old and hand written in simple style as if it was a personal record. 

*The Seven Swordsman of Kirigakure, my account.

*Shirus's eyes widened, his parents had something to do with the village of mist. More so the seven swordsmen. He opened the book and found a book mark it was at the section of a man called Mizuryuu. 

Shirus began to read about this Mizuryuu. He was a legendary swordsman of the mist village, his family had apparently moved there many years and generations prior. Mizuryuu, was a warrior he had trained with his families legendary sword for years before becoming a Kiri swordsman worthy of the 7. But then as he grew stronger and stronger with kenjutsu he joined the ranks defeating the former. 

The downfall of Mizuryuu, it said that when his term was coming to an end, he was being challenged more and more and conflict was rising in the village of mist, that he was killed off, he left behind his mist swordsblade and his families blade. Although no reports had found his body so he was either missing nin or dead. The records stopped after that and had a profile of him on the next page. 

What Shirus saw made him suck in deeply. It was picture of man drawn in coloured inks, his dress was very similiar to mist style, but also different, a dragon across his chest in blue. His hair was white and silvery and his eyes a deep deep blue, but although he eyes looked different they were the same as ones Shirus had seen many many times over. 

There was a picture of his sword and his family sword. Shirus looked down to the sword in his hand. Words were written over the picture. 
_Aoi Targaryen, The Mizu Ryuu (Water dragon).

_It hit home then, Mizuryuu was a title a nickname, Mizu ryuu was Aoi Targaryen, Shirus' father albeit younger and minus a beard. Then his stats were written on another page, A rank Jonin class, with two affinities being water and fire. His skill with steam jutsu unmatched. The dragonbone sword allowed him to use his fire chakra to create steam and manipulate it with his water jutsu and his mist legendary sword. Thus earning the name of the water dragon.

This explained why the targaryen blade was in Kiri and opened so many more questions. His family was from Kiri before Fuzen, and then his new country conquered his old. But what had happened to his father after and before. Shirus had to know.

Konoha would have to wait, Kiri was next on Shirus list and more so who lead him there.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina woke up the next morning hearing the news about her teammate Kei and her brother Kyo got kidnaped last night. She got up, got dressed and snagging a muffin from the kitchen. She ran out of the cabin, as she runs into the village of Fuzen. She jumps on top of a rooftop of a building. Akina remembers the time she was kidnaped for being a kakaekage daughter from the hospital. Her heartbeat was racing it was a good thing to feel it beaten then it's slow pace at the moment and worry about Kei and her brother that she had not met yet. She had a scense where the hospital was, because Hakro show it to her when they went to their new home in the wild. She landed on the ground near the hospital building, she enter and went to the front desk, the nurse noticed Akina's bandage eyes. "You needed some medical attention stat, you should see one of the doctors." "I came to see my friend not a doctor." She ran off down a hallway and slip into a room to put her headband around her bandage eyes, before leaving the room to find Kei and Kyo.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was still asleep from doing his night training with Spike and other wolves that may have life here. Spike nudge Hakro as he growls, "Get used to it Spike, Akina has a team to look after too. Even if my team mate does not really cared at the moment to show up for another training session with me." He gets up as he change from his underwear to his normal training clothes. He ate alone with Spike as he was thinking to find a odd job at the moment. While he was thinking Spike stole the rest of his small breakfest. Hakro did not cared just petted Spike. He got up leaving the cabin with Spike to go into town. He looked around and ask, a man answer him. "Here is a intersting job dor you and your dog, about dog fighting it paid a lot if your cards are right."

"That does sound great, but that is not what I am looking for now." Spike growled at Hakro and they walked away. "Right Spike, it is better to find the elder first before going down to the black market." He and Spike continue to walked to the older side of Fuzen or old people's home or just the usual crazy people walking around that lived with then, Hakro nor Spike did not know what to expect if they could not find a odd job next thing was a street act to beg for some ryo and he did not want that just yet neither did Spike. Spike was thinking that sounds like a circus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke| Mutually Assured Dislike*

Shinosuke stroked the scar on his face as he began to size up Ukeireiru. A mutual feeling of disgust and animosity hung in the air. It was said that the most important impression one could leave on another was the first one. For some reason Shinosuke felt as if he had already made an impression on the boy in front of him and vice versa. It was as if in another life they had been rivals and thus a grudge from that former life had taken hold of the both parties. Shinosuke glared at the boy as he began to talk of his “reputation”, and as the boy finished a smug grin found it’s way on his countenance.

“Mighty well informed Mohawk sheep. I am an inheritor of the Sharingan and proud of it. I’m also proud of being a pompous stuck up asshole. It’s a right I’ve earned in service to my country and my people. Let me ask you something boy, because you are still just a little sheep in comparison to me. How many wars have you fought in? How many real shinobi have fallen before your oh so mighty bad ass mohawk?” Shinosuke took a pause in his speech as he glared at the boy with the absurd Mohawk. He knew the boy had no real answer for him because he was just a novice.

“You are a poor boy with a reverse authority complex, a little anarchist punk who doesn’t know shit of this world. You come from an impoverished background so you have a stick up your ass that makes you resent the world of the privileged.”  His eyes began to swirl around in a pool of red as his black iris’ became three. Shinosuke peered into the depths of Ukeireiru’s soul, opening the gates with his killing intent.

“With my eyes I see right through you young Kaosuwo. I suggest you humble yourself and try to learn a thing or two from a world-class shinobi. I did not want you for my squad but that fat ass demon woman put us together and it is my duty to help guide you through the shinobi landscape.“Shinosuke retracted his Sharingan at this point, feeling like he had made his point.

“You can quit anytime you would like but you would be missing out on our first mission. It pays a couple of thousand ryo and you can put some food on the table for your family. I respect those who do things for the betterment of those they hold precious to them, and I hate little sheep that step out of line. Which type of person are you? ”


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

*Yata*

Yata was impressed although he would never show it, the boy had survived a great fire ball and returned with one of his own. He may be no expert on clans and such but he was positive the boy wasn't a Uchiha and as such shouldn't have that jutsu in repotiore. If any one of these people were in his team it would cover up Yata's main weakness; fire. His glass when ht with a katon will tend to soften and possibly melt but that wasn't his fear, a suficient source of heat would cause the air in the glass to expand causing it to shatter. Although with a fire-weilder on his side that could be turned into and advantage.

After the sisters had parted leaving words of a rematch Yata turned his attention back towards the boy  the boy. To use this boy to his advantage Yata would have to get on his good side, creating a facade of politeness he aproached the boy. "That was a marvelous win, two against one, you must be very proud of yourself" he said. He then held his hand infront of him and channeled his chakra through those tekenetsu before crystalising it froming a beautifuly sculpted gminature swan about half the sixe of Yata's hand. Looking back towards the boy he said " My name is Yatamaru Zagarami but you can call me Yata he handed the swan to the boy"here's a gift to congratulate you on your win"


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2011)

Murasaki looked at the boy that had congratulated him on his win. Mura shrugged, "It wasn't really all me, it was just luck Uchiha like me are prone to fire, but my ability makes me immune to flames. Well flames of that level at least. If the twins had stuck to Tai or Genjutsu they would have got me, I'm just lucky though it wont happen again."

The boy then told Mura his name, and it sparked some recognition within Mura's mind. This was the guy that was on his team.  "You, your my team mate. I am Murasaki of clan Targaryen." Although his clan was almost non existant, the fact that he had traits made him happy. 

Yata handed Murasaki a swan made of glass, Mura took it carefully. As he grasped it the heat of his blood and back lash of fire jutsu that warmed his skin started to make the whole figure melt. Then it was a droopy figure that ressembled a swan. 

"Sorry for that, I'm a bit hot at the tips." Mura laughed.

"So all we need now is our sensei and final member, this Uzumaki."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

Ukeireru almost started to laugh as Shinosuke started his speech. This guy was exactly what he had been told. He bit his lip and let the guy finish though. A little intel and personal knowledge on your enemy was never a bad thing. The feeling that they had known each other longer than today lingered as Ukeireru listened to the guy's speech. His hands itched. He wanted to kill this guy badly, but he knew he couldn't. Even though the jounin was what Ukeireru hated most, an upholder of the system of corruption, somehow his hate went beyond that, as if he was staring at his lifelong nemesis. Quite a prestation for a guy he had only known for half a minute.

"So you measure someone's worth by the amount of people they've killed, sensei?" Ukeireru spat out the last word with such venom that he surprised himself. It figured though. "Congratulations, you're a mass murderer, while I'm not. I'll be sure to fall on my knees next time you come close to me." Ukeireru knew he had already said too much, that he should stop it, but the words began to come to life in his head, flowing naturally over his tongue. "Country and people, don't make me laugh. You've murdered in the name of those who were lucky enough to be born high up in your town. The only mistake those killed people made was being born somewhere else. Hardly fair, is it? And don't give me the 'had to do it' crap. You know as well as I that you haven't only fought in defensive actions."

He started mimicking Shinosuke's way of talking. "You were a rich kid who has never looked further than his own clan and country, you've turned into a guy who thinks he knows everything just because he is particularily skilled in sticking a knife in someone's face. You come barging in not even trying to show any respect for the person you're talking to, yet demand respect from them. If they don't give it to you, you give them your little ancestor's present, your demon eye. You use your heritage for everything. You talk about lower class like it's a pest. I wonder what had become of you, had you not been born in your cosy clan." Ukeireru glared at Shinosuke.

"You know perfectly well I can't back out, because as you said, the people I care for don't have it that easy. So show me the ropes, sensei. Show me what it takes to be a respectable person. But don't expect me to be your mindless slave, don't expect me to fall on my knees for you and don't expect me to nod to your every word. I might be a little anarchist punk, but I do have the right to my own opinion and worldview." Ukeireru took another deep drag of his cigarette. The thing had been hanging from his mouth the whole conversation, ecstatically bouncing up and down in Ukeireru's part. "Not everyone falls within your cramped little person tags. To your last question, I will be straight to the point. I am both. Hate me for it if you want. I welcome you. Hate me for being made angry by the system you support. And don't you dare try think how life is for a person who isn't born into the elite."

Ukeireru's anger waned. Well, it didn't really, he still hated this guy and all about him, but the burning instanteneous anger he had felt moments before had at least gone away. He looked Shinosuke straight into the eyes again, those damning eyes which had turned this man into the ass he was. A small smile spread on his face again. Not like someone of this personality would've been better in any other situation. "Lead on, sensei. It's clear what you think about me and what I think about you, so let's get this all over with." Ukeireru spat on the ground. Not close enough to Shinosuke so he could take it as a personal offense, but not far away enough for safety either. The spit slowly dripped off the Academy wall. Ukeireru blew another cloud of smoke as he waited for his new sensei's reaction.


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

Yata

'Interesting' Yata thaught even if they were in the same team it always good to know someones weakness. The boy then informed him that he was part of thier team. A superior smirk graced Yata's face when he realised his assumption was correct. Then to Yata's disguised horror the swan began to melt, was it realy that easy. Yata then reasured himslf that as he profressed in his glass release it would be harder to destroy his beautiful creations.

"Sorry for that, I'm a bit hot at the tips."  Mura laughed.

Yata holding back an insult that included calling him a 'bumbling ignoramus' once again answered falsley "No bother"

The boy then procedeed to inform Yata of the abscence of their other team members.  'We have captain obvious here' Yata once again thaught to himself, finding it even harder to hold his tongue "Well they will probably come here" Yata said smiling. " I guess we should wait until they get here before starting anything."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to walk, trying to move her mind onto a bunch of different subjects. She forgot to get back at her sister, that was now number one on her list of things she needs to do once she got back to the village. Second she tried to avoid thinking of Len, doing so either pained her because she wasn't sure if she could keep her promise or made her day dream, which was not good when she should be fully alert at the moment, just in case if she is attacked. Third thing she thought of was her village, she loved it, and didn't want anything bad to happen to it, but she couldn't help but have some strange feeling that something bad may happen, to not only to her village, but the entire shinobi world.

The pathway was rough, as if no one had walked it for years, decades, maybe centuries. She had no idea why, but it certainly was old and jagged. It hurt her feet every time she took a step, although she made sure to wear proper shinobi shoes, at least this way it didn't hurt as much as it would if she wore everyday shoes. The air was getting cold, but she couldn't let a bit of coldness stop her from finding her objective, she actually wanted to get this summoning now, and there would be no one to separate her from it now, no one.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2011)

Murasaki nodded. This guy although he was acting polite and nothing seemed a miss it was all too perfect. The twins at least regarded him with surprise and even contempt at times, but this Yata was perfect. Murasaki hoped he would get along with him, but he knew at his heart after being around the bullies for so long, he could only trust one thing... Fire.

Murasaki sat down. "Well they are meant to come here, so its a given and even if we wanted to we have no sensei so we couldn't do anything anyways." Murasaki as a matter of fact.

He was no longer interested in Yata, he was busy playing with the glass, he was controlling the chakra flow in his hand, increasing to melt the glass and then reforming the hot molten silcone based crystal with his bare hands. Finally it was a dragon and Murasaki smiled over to Yata his most sincere smile. 

Mura had just proven a dragon could beat a bird and this guy hands him one as a prize, intended or not it was an insult to a dragons pride. 

"So what else can you make?"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Now the sky was taking on a reddish tint color, it was starting to get late out, and she knew she didn't have much time till it got completely dark, so she took another look at her map. By the looks of it she was only a mile away, so she should be pretty close, so why couldn't she see it in the slightest yet? This place is like a plain wasteland, with nothing in it, a cave would be pretty obvious don't you think so?

Anyways she continued to walk forward, she knew that if she were to get this summoning then she'd get stronger, well not her, but she'd have more in her arsenal to fight with. Although she did know she couldn't push this summoning to far, it was the only one of its kind, and if it were to die or something then she'd be out of a summoning, it'd be gone forever and she'd lose a new friend. No, she wouldn't let that happen, even before meeting this creature she decided that no matter what she'd protect it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke
*
“You’re right little sheep. The problem is that you speak from ignorance and not reality. In the world of Shinobi it’s kill or be killed. Everyone is constantly groping for power not caring who he or she hurt in the process. I will kill anyone who is perceived as a threat to the Land of Fire. It is a dirty job but guess what it has to be done and we signed up for it kid. We all have reasons and some can even be honorable but at the end of the day the difference between a soldier and a shinobi is nil. So lesson one kid, morality and personal agenda that has no place on the battlefield. We are shinobi. We are supposed to uphold the traditions of our land and people no matter what the cost to any outsider may be. It’s not always easy but we signed up to be shinobi of the Leaf, not for Suna, Fuzen, Iwa, or Kiri. Konoha is our home and anything we can do to make it better is our duty, if that’s diplomacy that’s fine and if it’s through 'murder' so be it.” Shinosuke was done rationalizing the reality of being a shinobi for the Mohawk sheep.

“Look we can argue personal ideologies all day little sheep. But we have our first mission as well as having to retrieve your teammates. So let’s go. You’re teammate is a girl named Miho Kaneko. After getting her we’ll go get the last team member. He’s a kid from Fuzenkagure. So we have to go retrieve him. It works out well since our first mission is also in Fuzen. We’ll be guests of the Fuzenkage, she’s a friend of mine so I expect you to be on you’re best behavior. Got it?” Shinosuke was sure Ukeireiru understood so he began to exit the room and head off towards Miho’s location. The best ramen in the Ninja World, Ichiraku’s.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After a while it started to get dark, and she looked at her map as hard as she could, but where it was marked on the map was not where it was in real life. Things like this always bugged her, she always wanted things to be simple and clear cut, not complicated and confusing. Especially if it didn't make any sense what-so-ever. The cave didn't exist apparently, unless it was an underground cave. She sighed, it was no where in sight and she was just wasting her energy looking everywhere for it where it clearly was not.

She slowly laid on her back and gazed at the stars. They were beautiful tonight, more beautiful than normal. In fact, she loved this view, if not only for the fact that she was on a mission right now and she needed to complete it as soon as possible. Well, not necessarily, but she wanted to complete as soon as possible, and who knows, this summoning might be able to think like she does, and actually understand her. Well, she sure hoped it would. With a smile on her face her eyes slowly fluttered closed to the night sky.


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Murasaki nodded. This guy although he was acting polite and nothing seemed a miss it was all too perfect. The twins at least regarded him with surprise and even contempt at times, but this Yata was perfect. Murasaki hoped he would get along with him, but he knew at his heart after being around the bullies for so long, he could only trust one thing... Fire.
> 
> Murasaki sat down. "Well they are meant to come here, so its a given and even if we wanted to we have no sensei so we couldn't do anything anyways." Murasaki as a matter of fact.
> 
> ...



*Yata*

Yata raised his hand infront of him "You said you were from the Tarygen, when I was looking up on my own kekkie Genkai I came across a small pasage about them, apparently they are almost non-existant but thay also have an affinity to dragons, am I corect? He once again chaneled his chakra through his tekenetsu but this time it transformed in to a small majestic dragon, placed it into the boys hands feeling the heat radiating of them."Hopefully this one will not melt." he smiled falsley almost laughing at the boys gulability.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 30, 2011)

Lyra said:


> "
> Within moments, the group were once again racing towards their destination. They had been running for near on ten minutes straight when Katsu finally motioned for the group to halt behind a small bush only a few metres from the road. "*Our targets are right there,*" he warned them, "*Stay low and stay quiet. I'll use the Hidden Mist technique in a moment to obscure our presence. When I move, follow me and take out a bodyguard each. Except you Dante, I'll leave the two at the rear for you. Do it quickly, silently and non-lethally. I'll deal with the bodyguard at the front and put the merchants to sleep. After that, we grab the food and run. Okay? Get ready.*"
> 
> Katsu first created a Water Clone, which moved forward for a few seconds before slumping on the ground like a corpse. Katsu nodded to the group behind him, and remained perfectly still. The wagon soon stopped and one of the bodyguards moved forward to check the body in the road.
> ...



*Yuuganda*

"Tch, no killing, that's no fun at all" He sulked and pouted but went on and took out his nody guard woth out killing him, he unsheathed his katana and hit him with the back of his blade with medium strength.  "That should be enough to K.O the ant"


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Something sparked, or maybe it was just a flash of light, regardless it took her attention. She looked towards the vast darkness as she could hear a voice, a small voice. She didn't quite understand who, or what it was, just that it was a voice of something. For some strange reason just by hearing the voice Thalia stood up and started running towards it, which she would never do in a million years. She continued to run in the vast darkness until she felt something hit her head.

She opened her eyes and looked out in front of her. She was standing up, but she didn't remember being _here_. She was in a realm of darkness, or maybe that was a dream, she wasn't sure. But anyways she put her hand out in front of her and suddenly an aura of rainbow colors sparked in front of her. She didn't understand what was going on but she kept her hand there, and all she felt was a cold smooth surface. It continued to spark and flicker as it started to make a real recognizable shape.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Yata*
> 
> Yata raised his hand infront of him "You said you were from the Tarygen, when I was looking up on my own kekkie Genkai I came across a small pasage about them, apparently they are almost non-existant but thay also have an affinity to dragons, am I corect? He once again chaneled his chakra through his tekenetsu but this time it transformed in to a small majestic dragon, placed it into the boys hands feeling the heat radiating of them."Hopefully this one will not melt." he smiled falsley almost laughing at the boys gulability.



Murasaki looked at Yata. "They used to be widespread, but they are now in hiding. And yes according to the legend they are connected to dragons but the truth of that is questionable."

Yata handed him, a dragon in his hand and Mura held the dragon he formed himself in his other.
"Hmm, I think I like mine better if you don't mind." Mura was angry, he had made a dragon out of the glass himself and this guy tried to stand him up.

Murasaki tried to pass Yata back his dragon and a flare of heated chakra rolled through the glass and it exploded. "Oh I'm sorry, well it wasn't gonna be used for anything anyways and you can make more I'm sure."

Murasaki continued to play with his glass dragon, normally to anyone else the glass would be rigid but the heat of his fingers made it flexible. The more Murasaki spent with this guy the more he started to dislike him.

"Ok I assume your power extends to more than making animals out of second rate glass."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

It was a giant rock.

The shape that flicked and lit up was a giant rock. Although why would a rock like this be disguised, and why did she walk to it in her sleep? She started to walk around the giant, massive rock, for when she found a entrance inside the rock. As she looked in she saw it lead down into the ground. Wait, this couldn't be... She slowly started to head inside, guessing this was her only option. 

It was pretty dark in there, but light somehow managed to peer in. As she looked around it looked extremely beautiful, everything sparkled and everything looked crystal clean. There was a small stream passing through the place, and it made it look complete, this place was like a dream. Then it hit her, like a dream, this place took shape to what you would like in a dream, or whats "dreamy" to you. It was wonderful, and it was like perfection, however it still bothered her how she found it, it didn't make any sense. She bit her lip but then continued on.


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: *

First Blood –End- Caring…Loving Mother​
The kids were in shock, as they watched their mother mercilessly kill the people that took them away. They could see the anger in her eyes and the bloody intent she had for all. Kyo looked at his sister who was looking in horror. Blood, it was every where. It was raining it. 

They didn’t take notice of Suicune and Raikou fighting and Entei playing long range trying to keep them from getting hurt. But soon they got to close and Entei attacked full on leaving the kids. Kyo bit his lips as he thought of how weak he seemed, so he got up no matter if he was scared and began to fight.

Kei looked on in horror as her mother seemed to only take them all at once; she was stronger than that…Why was she not killing them all, she had the power, but why? And that when Kei realized…It was because of them, her mother was trying to protect them. So she got up and

Fought…

The Aosuki family…Fought…Until no one was left except for one. Kyo was breathing hard and Kei was on her last leg, she was weak and she was being affected by the previous battles. Kyo grabbed his sister as his mother looked down at the last man, he was scared…All his comrades fell before two genins and a kage…

“Who sent you?” Taiyou asked her voice low and dangerous, they had unlocked every part of the devil on them. The man looked at her and then at the kids and then back at her…

“YOU WILL SUFFER FOR WHAT YOU DONE!!!” And with that the man rushed after her kids but then in mid air he exploded, blood splattered every where and Taiyou was now breathing hard

“…Mom?” Kyo voiced called out from behind her, Kei looked up at her mother and saw tears mixed up with her blood stained face. She turned around and they saw apart of their mother that they never seen before…

She was crying…

She went over to them and hugged them tightly, and Kei and Kyo hugged her back.They were hugging their mother tightly and then they smiled

“We love you…” they both said in union

Kei and Kyo passed out, but left their mother holding them tightly. Her eyes dead and full of no emotions. 

Someone threatened her children….Someone was threatening her…And her village

This world would crumble beneath the feet of her wrath before this ever happened again…

* Present *​
The two kids of the Kage were now in the hospital, their wounds…Slightly serious. Taiyou never left their side for a minute but Ryo told her too. And she stubbornly did, her hands wrapped around each other as she saw her kids hooked up to a machine. She looked away and left, her shame for not protecting them good enough was eating her up..

Kyo woke up and looked to his side and saw Kei…She was up looking at the ceiling…

“…Kei…” Kyo called out

Kei looked over to him, “…Kyo…”


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

*Yata *

Murasaki responded to Yata's question, although he didn't like the tone of voice but if he was to use this boy to his advatage, beggars can't be choosers. Yata honestly didn't notice the other glass dragon in his hand, yata could tell straight away that it was hand-made. It was quite well sculpted but obviosly held nothing on his Kekkie Genkai. Then he was shocked at the angry response that came from him, Yata was used to critisism but that was when he was being a bitch, this time he genuinley wanted to be nice maybe with alterior motives biyt it still hurt to have it thrown back in his face.

Then the next thing that came out of his mouth made Yata's blood boil, he dared to insult his Kekkia Gankai his pride and joy. "This is coming from the half-wit Uchiha look-alike at leastI don't look like an ad campaign for neglected horses or have the inteligence of a newly born chimpanzee. Of course you don't that would be an insult to all monkeys" He had hit a soft spot the only thing that could realy upset yata insulting his Kekkie genkai. Yata raised his hand and slapped Murasaki hard across the face before turning around and stalking off.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued on a little further inside but to only notice she was lead into a dead end, the cave didn't continue from there on. The message did say it was in the deepest part of the cave right? Well here she was and it was no where to be seen. She sighed, what if this whole thing was a lie, then what would she do? Did she get all her hopes up for nothing? She wasn't sure, she didn't want to think that was true but right now that seemed to be the case. She sighed, she didn't want to head all the way back right now, so she may stay in this cave for the night, that at least didn't seem like a bad idea for the most part.

However the idea of sleeping in this cave reminded her of something. Right before she found this cave she was sleep walking, and she was in a dream, so maybe, just maybe, she had to be dreaming to find the cave of dreams. Right now it seemed like the only logical answer since she couldn't find it earlier. She smiled as she sat down and closed her eyes. She wasn't sure if she could fall to sleep but she tried to with all her might...and failed. She couldn't fall to sleep, and she wondered why. She pouted, she wasn't sure what she should do.


----------



## Laix (Mar 30, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

With the fight seemingly over, Tifa sighed as Hakaizen walked off to train with his father. "I guess that just leaves us two ... and I don't feel like tra-"
"And that's where I come in," a burst of smoke whipped around them as a tall figure appeared behind Tifa, with a single hand on her shoulder. She shot around, waiting for the smoke to clear as her brain tried to figure out who this person was. 
"Who are you?" she asked, pulling away from him. The man revealed to have a stubble and jet black hair smirked, before reaching for something from his back pocket.
"You don't need to know my real name. Just call me _"J"_," he smirked, taking out a ciggarette and lighting it. Tifa raised an eyebrow before giving a small smile.
"That's nice, but I'm afraid we don't kno-"
"I'm your new sensei. Where's your third member?" he cut her off, searching his surroundings before locking his eyes on Son. "And who's the monkey?"

"I guess we should introduce ourselves!" she laughed, bowing elegantly. "Tifa Warholic, nice to meet you. We have a third member, but I'm not sure where he is."
"I'll strangle him later, but thanks Jugs. What's your name Monkey Boy?" Tifa scoffed at his naming of her, before turning to Son, raising an eyebrow.

*{Vaan}*

"Damn Sakurai ... you're good," he breathed as he began running away from the bugs, trying to shake them off. They chased after him, slowly but in large numbers. As he desperatley tried to find a way out, he glanced the lake and quickly jumped in, swimming deep underwater and washing the bugs off. Just in case any remained, he took off his shirt and gripped it in his hand, before swimming back to the top. He stayed in the lake in case any tried to carry on. "I can't beat you at this level ... I guess I'll just have to get stronger."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She, once again tried to go to sleep, but it didn't work, why, why, why, WHY! It started to drive her insane, her surroundings started to turn red, and her body started to feel like nothing. She didn't know what was going on, the river stopped and the ground turned molten hot, although her body couldn't feel it, it was strange. Then by some strange realization she realized she must already be dreaming, and thus already asleep, it's the only solution. She tried out her theory and pushed a huge gigantic hole into the wall infront of her, she was able to do more than that and not even damage her hand.

She opened her eyes again and everything was the way it should have been in here, except now there was a giant hole in the wall in front of her. So this place could be controlled in her dreams as well, that's so cool! She walked forward the the room was enveloped in light and riches, all that she could imagine and more was in this room. However at the very center, which was were a throne like tower was, was a scroll. She was sure that was the summoning scroll but where was the creature? Where was Mew?


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Yata *
> 
> Murasaki responded to Yata's question, although he didn't like the tone of voice but if he was to use this boy to his advatage, beggars can't be choosers. Yata honestly didn't notice the other glass dragon in his hand, yata could tell straight away that it was hand-made. It was quite well sculpted but obviosly held nothing on his Kekkie Genkai. Then he was shocked at the angry response that came from him, Yata was used to critisism but that was when he was being a bitch, this time he genuinley wanted to be nice maybe with alterior motives biyt it still hurt to have it thrown back in his face.
> 
> Then the next thing that came out of his mouth made Yata's blood boil, he dared to insult his Kekkia Gankai his pride and joy. "This is coming from the half-wit Uchiha look-alike at leastI don't look like an ad campaign for neglected horses or have the inteligence of a newly born chimpanzee. Of course you don't that would be an insult to all monkeys" He had hit a soft spot the only thing that could realy upset yata insulting his Kekkie genkai. Yata raised his hand and slapped Murasaki hard across the face before turning around and stalking off.



Murasaki was shocked at the fact that the guy had just hit him. 
"What was that for! All I asked was if you could make anything else apart from meltable glass animals and you dare hit me. Your nothing but crafter to bend to the will of fire, and as a Dragon I am a lord of fire."

Murasaki stood up, and where Yata's handprint remained on his face you could see the blood rushing through his face.
"Uchiha Look alike, I look nothing like an Uchiha, the twins maybe but they are odd even in the Uchiha and you call me dumb."

Murasaki's anger was rising.
"And your the dumbass, a chimpanze is an ape not a monkey!" 

Mura thought back to the battle of the twins and even Satoshi. *" You woke the dragon! Katon GREAT FIREBALL JUTSU!" *

The fire roared towards Yata!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She slowly started to climb the large amount of clear, sparkling steps, and made it to the top. The light up there was unbearable, but she managed to get the scroll. She smiled, but wasn't sure what to do now. She frowned and then looked at all the stairs she had to climb down. She slowly started to climb down until she heard a familiar noise. Well she heard it once before, so she wouldn't call it familiar, just that she heard it before. Anyways she heard a noise and she looked all around the room, but couldn't find it.

After walking down the steps the room started to shake, but it wasn't the ceiling, only the ground. The massive steps and the throne sunk into the ground, and all that was left was a ray of light in the back part of the cave, a small pond with a small straw bed sitting in it, and some sort of creature sleeping in the straw bed. She slowly approached it to go take a closer look at the creature but it wasn't needed. It opened its eyes and looked straight at her. It yawned and then said "Mew!" and got up, flying the air as it flew towards Thalia. It seemed to have an instant liking. She smiled and opened the scroll, there were no signatures. Whatever, she'd seen someone at the academy do this before. She bit her thumb and signed her name in blood and put her hand print on it. Afterwords she smiled at the Mew as she said "Nice to meet you Mew, I'm Thalia." Mew just exclaimed with "Mew!"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*












Oh! Me! I guess I'm the 'Monkey Boy'! Haha! Suwoko laughed. My name is Son. Son Suwoko! Suwoko exclaimed as he saluted J, his hands by his side, and his tail to his forehead. I think you'll find me the sharpest of your students! Suwoko looked over at Tifa. No disrespect intended!


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

*Yata*
Yata heard the soud of a roaring fire, he turned around to see a huge fire ball rushing towards him. In panic yata raised his hand and created a sheet of glass, he could create enough glass to cover all but his left leg.  The fire ball hit him with a tremendus force giving his right leg a mix of first and second degree burns. The glass while covering him from most of the powerful katon promptly shatered, embedding tiny shards of glass into Yata's torso. Yata with the last of his strength formed hand seals "Glass release: Rain of shards all of the shatered glass from yata's torso and what was left of the swan and the dragon all turned towards Murasaki and rushed at him from the diferent sides. Afterward Yata promptly colapsed due to the strain on his burned leg and the amount of bood that was now dripping out of the many holes in his torso.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii knocked on the door to Kei and Kyo's room, just as Taiyou came out. *"Ah, T-taiyou-sama..." *he said, looking down until she was gone, and then slipping in.

Seeing Kei as he come in, Iya went straight over to her bed. *"Kei, are you alright? I feel so bad about leaving you last night. Maybe if I had been there, this wouldn't have happened..." *he stared at the floor, his face contorted in shame.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2011)

The glass shards went flying towards Murasaki. He noticed how the glass had shattered upon coming against the fire. 

Murasaki had to think fast. The glass was attacking from all angle, no direct place to fire his counter act to save himself.

"Katon greatfireball jutsu!" He shouted and aimed his blast at the ground directly beneath him, the flames curved upwards from the ground and Engulfed Murasaki. The shards could not get through and he could not hurt himself with the Katon. But in the ball of fire his senses were gone, sight, touch, sound all that he needed to defend himself was blocked all Yata needed to do was get through the fire and Mura would fail.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro looked around as he and Spike smelled smoked from somewhere they were thinking fire. Spike ran after Hakro as they came aponed a place where they made weapons to Hakro and Spike it stunk to them. He and Spike went up to a man who was making a thick sword. Hakro know what type of sword it was it was buster sword. He looked around seeing other weaopens being made kunias, shrukin, tanto blades and other sorts. A man noticed Hakro and Spike and went over to them, "are you looking to buy a weapon or two?" "Actual I was looking for some odd jobs, if you have one open that would be cool." "I may have one you can work here for a couple of days, leave the dog and follow me." "Could I have one of the swords that I make?" "Let's see what you can do before we talk about payment" the man said.

Hakro growled at Spike to leave and wait for me when I am done here. Spike left as Hakro followed the man. The man throw him a apron, "get to work, do you know how to make weapons, there is a list to be made for the day and orders going out today. "Yes sir." Hakro did not to curse the guy out he needed the money to live in this village. Hakro ran to the kiln to pulled out the metel that was poured into a mode to shape the weapon out. He grab a hammer as he starts banging on the metal to make it fine and the way it was supposed to do. _"Hardwork would help my tijutsu out for sure."_ He was pouring with sweat as he pulled off his sweat shirt to reveal his muscles. After he finish the first weapon he tried it out making the kunia was perfect. He looked at the list to see what was next on the list it was a tanto blade and started the preparations to make it before melting the metal before it went into the mold. He kept making kunias intill it was time to pour the metal into the mold to create the shape and bang it out with the hammer. To Hakro there was something wrong with the guy who could not make his own weapons, but could be old and did not have the ability.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 30, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai heard the last few words of what Setsuka had whispered to herself and thought to himself. Deal with me? Why would she say that. Sakurai turned his attention to Vann and heard what Vann said and nodded, *"thank you for the compliment."* Then Sakurai saw that Vann jumped into the water and brushed off all the bugs from his body with the help of the lake water. Sakurai tilted his head to the left as Vann did this. *"Well... I guess that is one way to get rid of the Kikichu."* Sakurai waved his hand towards him and all the bugs flew back towards Sakurai and back into his suit and underneath his mask. *"Well. I guess the spar is over now. I have to go guys."* Sakurai walked over at the lake and waited for Vann to leave the water after he saw Setsuka standing there. *"I've got a mission to do by myself."* Sakurai turned and began to leave, *"have a very nice day team mates."*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia found her way out of the cave and noticed it was still dark out. She looked at Mew as she said "So what now Mew, are you ready to come home with me?" Mew floated around Thalia as it said "Mew, mew, mew mew, mew mew mew mew!" Thalia laughed as she said "I can't understand a word your saying, but lets go!" Mew smiled as it chirped out another quick "Mew!" and then they started to walk back into the direction of which she came from.

She looked at Mew saying "So, even though I'm expecting the same answer, what exactly are you?" Mew happily said "Mew!" Thalia laughed again saying "I know you're Mew but... you know what never mind, we just met, I don't want you to get irritated with me." She laughed a bit as they continued to walk, and eventually reaching Fuzen where she ran into her house, with Mew following closely behind. 

Tenshi looked at the door from the kitchen as she said "Oh so you're back already? I didn't expect you to return till morning." Thalia rolled her eyes as she said "Oh come on, I'm not that much of a fluke, anyways here's my summoning, Mew!" Mew smiled, but unlike usual it just stayed quiet as it floated closely behind her. Tenshi smiled saying "Well I'm glad you were able to find it."


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

Yata 

'Damn, that was smart' thaught Yata, he only had enough chakra for one more jutsu, trying to get up he yelped as the pain went searing trough his leg after this jutsu he was done. He started to form handseals "hidden needles" yata muttered taking in a deep breath before exhaling a barrage of needles that started to fly towards the boy who was now engulfed in flames. Sliumping down in exhaustion he prayed for the jutsu's success.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2011)

Mura was still inside a ball of flames but he couldn't see around him. It was then he felt a barrage of things hitting against him. The combined heat from the katon and his skin was enough to melt and blunt the tips but the force behind them was still strong.

After a long few thuds the metal projectiles had knocked Murasaki to the ground in searing pain. The pain was strong but he could ignore it if he concentrated on the flames.

"Well done, Yata you can do more with glass." Murasaki started to clap and then smiled widely. Nothing like a fight to cheer him up.


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki * 

They didn’t stop there mother, she had been with them for they don’t know how long. But from the bags under her eyes told the story. She didn’t sleep, she just watched over them. Kei sighed as she got up and straighten up, that day was the worst day of her life, but then she shook her head. No, her life was just beginning and she had to triumph over it all…

Kei and Kyo was shocked when Iyashii came in, his heavy breathing and the beads of sweat cascading down his face…

Kei only smiled sympathetically, “Its okay… It not like this haven’t happened before.”


But that was when she couldn’t remember it. Kyo looked at the boy, clearly pissed at him for not understanding that the fact that even if he was there no one could stop them! That he would be dead, that how kidnappers worked..

“Can you stop trying to get in my sister pants.” He snapped

Kei looked at her brother, “…Kyo…?”


But yet he continued, “This is only natural! We are Kages children, so stop playing the emotionally sensitive type!” he yelled, “Its gets on my nerves! You would probably die there because you know what they were after us…Not you…”


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled but then said "Oh hey mom, do you have a box of nails I can borrow?" Tenshi slowly said "Yes, why?" Thalia smiled as she said "No reason, I just need them." Tenshi reluctantly opened a cabinet that had a box of nails. Thalia quickly snatched them and ran up stairs, with Mew following closely behind. Thalia ran into her sisters room took off the sheets and covers of her sisters bed. 

One by one she placed a nail in a row on her sisters bed, making sure there were no open spots. Mew slowly asked "Mew?" Thalia started to explain "I'm only doing this because she cut my hair earlier today, it's only fair." After placing all the nails upward she pulled the sheets and covers over them, so when Luka went to sleep tonight she'd be sleeping on a bed of nails. 

She then went back to her own room, in which Mew followed. After sitting on her bed she told Mew "Can you understand me? Because I can't understand you at all." Mew smiled and nodded as it said "Mew!" Thalia rubbed the back of her head as she said "Well thanks, that helps. But can you communicate with me any other way, we need to understand each other." Mew looked puzzled at first but then smiled.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina walked down the hall as she heard peoples voices, wondering if she should leave but this was her friend and came to see her and her brother. She noticed somepast her it was the Kage from sencing her power and bow as she left. She was blind and did not really noticed hoping to make a good inpression then walked on to the room, she knocked and waited for a answer, then open the door than hearing Iya speaking to Kei. It was better to give them some alone time intill she could come in she did not want to intrude to much when her friend was injuryed. She left a crack in the door and heard almost everything, to her Kei's brother was a loud mouth. In the end she open the door and enter, "Sorry for intruding, but I wanted to see if you two were ok, sorry for what happen. I should have been there too to help out a friend."


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

Yata 

Yata smirked we might just get along, it seemed Mura liked him better when he was being his bitchy self. Yata smirked and shouted over playfully"Well you have to adapt when you're opponent plays to your weakness" Grabbimg onto the wall he had edged himself towards he heaved himself up, noticing that he had stopped bleeding." Although I must comend you on how you blocked my rain of shards, most people would of been overwhemed" adding on as a joking afterthaught"still doesn't mean I like you though" he smiled as he hopped in the direction of Mura.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya sighed. *"That doesn't make it okay; we're team mates, and I should've been there for you"*. He smiled at Kei for a second, before Kyo started speaking.

Iya let Kyo finish, letting silence pervade the room for a moment, before saying, almost embarassedly, not looking at Kyo, *"Ah, I'm sorry Kyo; my memory is just terrible. But...I don't recall adressing you"*. Just then, Akina came in, and Iya turned toward her, nodding. *"Akina. How are you? I think Kyo's feeling lonely, why don't you go talk to him?" *At this, a smile was tugging at the corner of Iya's mouth, despite his attempt to keep a straight face.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Mew smiled and chirped "Mew!" but Thalia sighed, this isn't what she wanted. Although suddenly she heard a voice in her head saying _'I can understand you---I think you can hear this, right?'_ Thalia looked at Mew as she said "Was that you Mew?" Mew nodded as it said in her mind again _'Yup, so you can hear me, I'm happy about that.'_ Thalia smiled, they found a way to talk to each other. 

Thalia said "How are you able to do that? I mean---I don't understand, how can you speak through peoples minds?" Mew smiled as it said in her mind _'I really don't know, I was just born with this ability. I do love it though and I'm so glad you can hear me when I do this."_ Thalia then started thinking. She said "Can you do anything else with your mind?"


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki * 

Kyo glared at Iyashii, “You are talking to Kei…We are one of the same…So you are addressing both of us.” 


Kyo eyes glared at Iyashii, he was happy that he was in the same room with his sister so that he could keep a close eye on this wanna be snake. Then Akina walked in, Kyo greeted her and then turned away. Kei smiled weakly..

She touched her right eye that was covered in a bandages, “…Akina…Iyashii…Kyo does have a point…We have been put in these situation for a long time. So it only natural, luck is on our side because mother found us. Yet this doesn’t mean that it was going to be the last.” 


Kei sighed and looked outside of the window, “They was out to kill our mother…to kill us…and to destroy the village that we worked hard for.”


Kei touched her heart

Kyo looked at his sister, “…That is enough, Kei. I don’t think even if we spell it out no one will understand.”


Kei looked at her brother, “…And that what I am scared of…”


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Mew thought about it for a long time, longer than Thalia thought it would take. Then Mew finally decided _'No, no I can't...Well, at least not yet anyways.'_ Thalia wondered what Mew meant, by _not yet anyways_. Thalia started to say "Well what does that mean? Does that mean if I can train you then you'll be able to do more stuff with your mind?" Mew lightly said back _'To be honest I'm not sure---But I think there would be a good chance.'_

Thalia thought about it for a minute then said "Well okay then, starting tomorrow we'll train, train like no one has trained before, and we'll become strong together. So, do you want to stay here tonight?" Mew thought about it for a tiny bit and then finally said _'Well if I would be to much trouble...I just don't want to sleep in that cave all alone again. In there your dreams merge with the surroundings, and you can't be sure when you fall to sleep, so I'm never sure if I'm awake or not.'_ Thalia remembered her experience in the cave and could relate to that. She smiled saying "Well no need to fear you're always welcome to stay with me."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya rolled his eyes. *"Oh, you're one and the same, are you? Don't feed me that crap, with the way you act. What about last night, hanging out with Lyra? You didn't seem so inclined to return to Kei, when she was rushing to return to your side. And you didn't seem too bothered by how obviously hurt she was, when she saw you with her. But no, you reasure her with words about how important she is to you, and then you keep on doing it behind your innocent sister's back. It seems to me that the 'one and the same' thing only goes one way; you, however, act more like an abusive boyfriend, breaking her heart with your actions, and healing them up with false words, only to do it again"*. He glanced at Kei out of the corner of his eye, and added *"If you two are 'one and the same', if you share some sort of symbiotic relationship, then it seems to me more of the paracitic variety"*.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Viper's Prey
*
Koji's rage was boiling at the intrusion of the interlopers who attacked his precious prey. No one was going to spill Kyo Aosuki's blood except for him, and if someone else did they were going to die by his hand. He burst through the doors of the hospital, his malicious aura not tempered by any restraint. He looked at the receptionist with eyes full of hate and rage.

"Where are the Aosuki..." His tone was quiet but had a venomous tint to it that would give anyone pause, but his white hair and clothes denoted that he was Mugenshi. His kind were littered through Fuzenkagure and most people knew it was best not to trifle with them. The lady behind the desk told him their room number and he broke off in haste towards it. As he walked into the room he observed the two twins who were more or less still breathing. As well as another boy. Iyashii, the top student in his class at the Fuzenkagure academy. 

_Kukukukuku..._

Koji retracted his murderous intent and gained control of himself. He did not like Iyashii, those golden boy types really bothered him. They needed to be bit and put in their place, but this was not the proper setting. Putting his close eyed innocent smile he began to address the twins.

"I came as soon as I heard. Is there any word on who did this to you two? As a Mugenshi Warrior it's my duty to find and bring the culprits to justice." His intention was not justice it was vengeance.


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki * 

Kyo glared at Iyashii, even harder, but when he was about to say something, Kei whimpering stopped him. Kyo turned to his sister and saw her eyes were wet, but not of sadness but out of anger. Kei has always knew about Kyo, yet she accepted him and understood. She wiped her eyes and shook her head, what did she learn from all this. 

It was acceptable to cry…

She looked dead at Iyashii, “That’s enough!” she yelled, “Our relationship as siblings is not for you to dig any deeper. And we only known each other for about a day, please you might be my teammate. But still he is my brother and I love him..”


“…Kei…” Kyo began but then Kei wildly shook her head and Kyo looked down in shame

But then an unexpected visitor came in breaking the long silence. It was Koji!? Kyo almost jumped up but his wounds made him settle back down, but he couldn’t help but smile. It was good to see the face he was going to shit upon when he gets stronger and unlock his blood.

“Oi! Bastard…Whats up with the formalities you damn snake!?” Kyo growled

Kei turned around as she smiled weakly, her left eye wet and her wet right eye bandage getting wet…But she still smiled..

She was strong enough to do that

“You came to visit? Hello Koji..”


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya shook his head. *"Obviously you love him, Kei. But it seems to me that he doesn't give two shits about you. Look at you crying; who are you going to blame? Your brother, because he's the one who actually is hurting you? Or me, for bringing it up? One of these days, you'll need to realize what's going on Kei, or you'll stay devoted to him, while you remain just another toy of his"*. Standing, Iya turned around and exited the room, not wanting to be around a manipulative bastard or a blind girl- or, for that matter, Koji or Akina.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji took in the dynamics of the situation as Iyashii Unabara was trying to break the hold that Kyo had on his sister. It was admirable but at the same time it made Koji dislike him a little bit more. He didn't care how Kei was freed from her brother but after that was done, she would be his to play with and no one elses.

"Kyo we got off on the wrong foot. I would never want to allow another person to do harm to you. Despite what you may think of me I don't relish seeing you in a hospital bed due to the actions of another. To be blunt it pisses me off to high hell." Koji did his best to veil what he actually meant. He would not see Kyo fall to anyone other then himself, his anger was not one borne of concern but one of jealousy.

He stepped closer into the room moving to the opposite side of Kei's bed, the one that Iyashii was previously on. He wiped her tear away.

"Kei-chan don't be sad. I have news that might cheer you up. You're mother called me in to meet her today. She gave me a special mission and an invitation. She said I can come by and play with you whenever I'd like. So rest up and maybe we can play again soon, ok?" Koji smiled down at the girl in the hospital bed and patted her on the head ever so innocently like a child.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard the unknow vistor to come in making different emotion between Kei and Kyo. "So unfair that I can't see anyone at all, but you can see with blind eyes. Another person that I have not met." She turn her head towards Kei and Kyo, "Your relaship is different but I will not pry into it if it worrys you two too much. IF you don't relize it soon you going to get more hurt that can't forgive each other. Akina sighed as she heard Iya left and went to the window guessing she could stay or leave to do what to be depress in her own misery. She gave a small smile before it crumpled as she thought of about everything. Akina heard what she heard from this boy it sound sliery like one of her mom's snakes,_"When would a sneaky crappy guy do next as a snake."_

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro worked hard to gain some payment as the man from earlier came over to him saying "take a break you been working hard. I decide you can have a sword after you done all of the work. You can make a simple design but not to fancy." "Don't worry I already have something in mind, even though I am getting paid in another way but worth it." "I will still paid you in some ryo but it depends how your sword looks like in the end" the man said as he got up as he walks off leaving Hakro. Hakro would be back in one hour to get back to work on the weapons. He left the area as he went to catch up to Spike to see how he was doing and to relax to drink water . Spike howled as he seen Hakro coming his way and follow his master to a peacefull place to relax to think about stuff that was going through his head./


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 30, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai received a message that was a mission that told him to go to the rainfall forest. A map was included and Sakurai looked forward holding the message and map in each had and began to walk forward.

Sakurai stood in front of the cave entrance and neatly folded the map and message back into the envelop. *"Here is the desired spot of the mission."* Sakurai stepped inside and saw a girl standing there surprised. "Don't. Don't. Don't come any closer. Or I'll. I'll get you." Sakurai looked over at the girl holding a kunai with both hands pointing at him. *"Are you the one who requested the mission?"* Sakurai reached back into his pocket and pulled out the envelop. The girl yelped from fear thinking that he was going to bring out a kunai to hurt her. "Please don't hurt me." Sakurai tilted his head again, *"I have accepted you mission and will now commence with it as soon as I can."* She seemed a bit surprised but did a quick nod. "All you have to do is go into the cave. It is only a single tunnel that will lead you straight to the flower. The moth there is the thing you need to befriend to make the flower finally bloom. After that your mission is complete, but you still need to protect the flower. And come and notify me when the job is finished." She waved good bye and ran off. *"Thank you Lia. Please hold onto this bug for me. It won't be anything harmful. Except it would be a way for me to notify you that my job is complete."* Sakurai had a single bug on the tip of his finger and placed it onto her clothing. The bug slowly crawled around and finally disappeared underneath her clothing. Lia waved goodbye and left.


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki * 

Kyo snorted but he couldn’t help but smile, but he turned away from the guy. Only reason why he said that because he was going to be the one who was going to put Kyo in the hospital. That thought alone raged Kyo blood up and his face turned red in anger, which he quickly turned around ad snorted at Koji with flared nostriles. But then he saw him touching Kei!

“Get your dirty hands off her you cunt!” Kyo yelled, “No matter what even if you didn’t mean bad! You don’t touch my sister!!”


Kei laughed, “You guys…You guys are stupid…”


Kei laughed again and Kyo settled down, but then he looked down at the ground. He didn’t know what to do anymore, he couldn’t protect Kei and it seemed like this was only getting worst if his mother didn’t even tell Koji clan about it. They were like his mothers guard dog even Kei knew that, but she didn’t understand why.

Kei then turned around to Koji, “You said a special mission from my mother? What is it?” she asked interested

Kyo looked…No glared at Koji

Giving him, ‘Touch her again and I turn your dick into a cunt’ look…


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Mission*

Koji smiled with his eyes closed at Kyo as he flew into a rage at the physical contact with Kei. It made Koji feel great to illicit such a hateful response, playing with his prey wouldn't be fun unless he came at him with everything. He opened his eyes to look at Kyo, it was as if they were having a conversation without speaking. Koji saying he was going to bite Kyo to death and then be free to do whatever he liked with Kei, and Kyo saying he was going to kill Koji for even thinking of doing anything with Kei. Koji turned his attention back to Kei as he made himself comfortable and sat at the end of her hospital bed.

"Well I'm going to Konoha. Your mom thinks it'll be a sign of good faith and stimulate trade between our villages. I've been assigned to a team under a Jounin from Konoha and everything. Some guy named Uchiha Shinosuke. I asked around about him and apparently he is called The Phoenix of Konoha. I hear he's pretty strong and well he's an Uchiha. Those guys have a reputation that goes back to the beginning of shinobi. They're similar to the Mugenshi in a way I guess. I really want to meet him, I hope he's a really really strong guy that can teach me a lot."  Koji was really excited, as a Mugenshi he respected strength above all else. His new sensei would hopefully be able to put him in a better position to go after he prey, Kyo Aosuki.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"Kyo you should calm down, you only make your injuries worst, if you don't mind I leave I starting to feel invisable." She walked out of the room closing the door behind her, as she taps her staff on the floor and leaves the hospital. More tension would leave nobody any good, _"is that why mom likes to keep all those snakes in one room to figer out what she wants or was it she just lonly. For some reason I am starting to feel the same way."_ She shake out of her thoughts to hear the footsteps of everyone that was near her at the moment to not get rape or mug in daylight. She went to a shop that sold tea to calm her nerves and wonders about the illness she had there has to be a cured for the bleeding to stop. She sighs as she waits for her tea to be served.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro got up and wanted to start on the sword that he was making for Akina. He also has to get going on his summoning training as well. He summon the little wolf pup. "I still don't know if you can talk or not you are fine like any other wolf pup." Spike picks up the female pup by her neck and tossed it into the air." "Akward doing Spike and good to toghen it up some too." He stood up to catch the little one that curled up in his hands. "I know you can here me, I was wonder if I can you something that nobody else would understand even my sister." The wolf pup with her gold eyes looked up to Hakro's gold eyes as her ears perked to listen. "It have to wait for now, I beed to get back to work." The brown pup followed Hakro back to the area he was making weapons for the older guy. Spike grab the brown pup before she could harm herself.

Hakro grab the hammer as to banged out the tanto blade and sharpen it. Spike had his hands full to watch the brown wolf pup. Finally Hakro made the last weapon on the lis as he tarted to shape Akina another sword. In his mind why was he doing this for his sister anyway. The brown pup was yawning against Hakro's foot. "Is it I cared to much for her at times or I could less of the people that surrounds me." The brown pup stares at him before jumping into his pants pocket. Hakro did not cared if she was in their atleast he got the job done that he needed to do, he started on the preperations of the sword.


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*

Kyo eyes widen, Koji actually had balls to try him! Koji was going to be on Kyo first to kill list then it was going to be Iyashii. Kyo was raging hard really hard! And then he sat next to her on the same bed that time Kyo actually got up despite the pain! He was a beast like that...

"B-brother...Your wounds..."Kei said worryingly 

Kyo didn't care he got close enough to the white haired badass wanna be,"Oi! Get this straight!"he began to strom even faster over,"Don't get comfortable you---!!!"

"Urk--"Kyo falled over, one of his wounds opened and Kei panic and screamed for the nurse. When the nurse came in she had strapped Kyo on the bed and warned him next time he try to move that she would tell his mother. Kyo sulked in the bed but still stared at Koji...

Kei turned around and smiled,"You going to work under Uncle Shin!?"Kei excalimed

Kyo rolled his eyes,"...That asshole..?"

Kei glared at her brother and then turned back to Koji,"Uncle Shin is very nice, he might act tough but he has a nice heart. He is kind too, so that mean you going to come back here a lot. Shinosuke makes regular trips here when he can, he is my mother little brother!"

Kyo eyes glared,"To devils related...Of course that explains everything ha!!"

Kei smiled at Koji ignoring her brothers comment, she took Koji hand and wrapped it in hers..
"Be safe and I know you will succed in anything you do, because my mother trust you so I trust you."She smiled

"I don't!!! You damn snake!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Stupid Girl...*

_Kukukuku...
_
Koji couldn't hold back the shit eating grin on his face as Kyo tried his best to come over and assault him for getting comfortable. The boy was sulking in the corner after the nurse had retrieved him and threatened to tattle on him to his mommy. Koji was loving every minute of this. The fact that Kyo didn't care for this Uchiha Shinosuke person made him that much more curious about the guy. Apparently he was Lady Taiyou's brother, it raised a question though because the guy was an Uchiha from the leaf but Koji wasn't really interested in the family ties. Then Kei did something that completely surprised him she grabbed him by the hand and smiled at him. His face becoming a shade of red from the intrusion.

_Kukukuku..._

The voices began to murmur but Koji was too flustered to even listen to them. This girl, this stupid girl what the hell was she doing? A feeling was beginning to build in Koji, it was something unlike anything he ever felt. She was just too innocent and it made Koji feel guilty... 

_Kukukukuku..._

They were right Koji needed to get control of himself. Their was an awkward silence as he looked at Kei. He had to say something, he had to get back to himself. This girl was having a bad effect on him.

"Thanks... I mean like I said you're mom gave me an open invitation to pop in and see you guys whenever. I plan on being around when I'm not with you're uncle. If Kyo says such nice things about him I'm sure he's a great guy."


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*

"Koji...Do you have a fever?"Kei asked

She placed her head on his but not before moving his bangs out of the way. She felt his head and he was burning up! Kei pulled back and was worried about the boy health but then he began to talk again. Kyo was watching but then he smiled at the stupid look that Koji had, like someone just bitched slapped him on the face...

Priceless~

Kei smiled,"Koji you are burning up, I think you should rest before you go to Konaha and I expect you to visit along with Shin as well~"she smiled cutely

Kyo eyes widen and his grin turned into something that only a cat in the story his mother had read to him. What was that cat? Chester? Cheshire?  Yeah that was it a Cheshire cat! He was smiling like that. 

His sister was innocent....
Too damn innocent...

Too damn innocent to know what the hell she was doing. This made Kyo chuckled before bustling with a full laugh...

But then his stitches opened again...

Kei smiled,"Heh~ I am jealous I would love to go to Konaha one day."she smiled

Kyo turned around and looked at Kyo,"You not going to bite anyone~ "he purred at Koji,"Ha!"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 30, 2011)

*Jozu*

"I have no idea, I thought you were the plan maker. If it was up to me we would just find out where ever he's hiding and kick his candy ass. I'm tired of waiting we should go over there and smash his head in !" 

Jozu realized he let his emotions get the better of him something he had a problem with. He went on a rant for no reason, he blushed and rubbed his head. He tilted his hat  down and spoke.


"Sorry, this guy is just pissing me off I guess I dont really have any ideas but I'm up for what ever. As long as I'm the one to send this shadow bastard flying" He clinched his fist and waited for his friends to propose an idea.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius was pretty quite throughout the mission thinking about his parents who he hadnt seen in months. His mom was studying a way to free them of Fuzen while his dad was her bodygaurd. He shook his head. What did he care? He didnt care if he ever saw them again. Heck he wished they died. He knew though that somewhere in him he was lieing to himself. He turned his thoughts to his sister Diana. When would she come back? He would never admit it but she was the only one he trusted and was lonly without her. As they arrived they were told not to kill anyone. The hidden mist jutsu was cast and  he used his speed to take down a person.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She had a disappointed look on her face, her sister hadn't come home yet. She wanted to hear her sisters screams of pain when she laid down on her bed. Whatever, if she does come home tonight then she'll probably wake up from the screams. She laid down on her bed and set up her comfiest pillow right next to her and Mew slowly laid down on it. She smiled as she said "Well, good night Mew." Mew slowly nodded as it said "Mew..." Without even speaking in her mind.

She could tell it quickly drifted asleep, but she was having a bit of trouble, well she always had trouble falling to sleep. She looked over at Mew, who was happily asleep. She smiled and then closed her eyes as well, and tried to go to sleep again, which wasn't that hard this time around. I guess after all, today she had a long day, and she needed the sleep.

*[Kamitsure]*

She opened her eyes, it was time to move. She took out the two swords from her back and hoped down. With the mist jutsu activated her eye sight would be pointless. She turned her swords to their flat side and hit a body guard in the back of the head. He quickly fell to the ground as she thought _'That was easier than I thought.'_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kazuma*

The old man smiled after Kazuma hugged him, five years ago when Kazuma arrived to that place he saw in the boy the potential to become a great ninja with the proper training. It was when Kazuma fought for the first time, the boy was wild, his expressions could be noticed instantly while looking at his face hate or anger, disrespect for the one in front of him. only with some discipline the guy could be a great fighter and that was what incited the old Kiri ninja to take Kazuma as his disciple especially since during the first fight of the boy the fear and anger were the trigger to unleash his powers letting Kazuma to be able to kill his opponent and that was something interesting from Ginjis point of view.

"Then what is it you want to talk with me about?" the old man asked, by now Kazuma was not only his disciple but the man considered him as a grandson"Well you know, you know, three days ago I fought with tis Sagara guy and he told me something weird about that thing called freedom so i wanted you to tell what is it?"the boy asked with an innocent smile, expression that only Ginji and kaede have seen.

"I tried to explain it to him but kazuma didn´t understand so we thought you could exp`lain him in a way he could understand"the pink-haired girl said smiling as well, those three were like a family being Ginji the grandfather, Kaede the big sister and Kazuma the little brother, that was something that all prisoners and guards knew." Well how could I explain it?...."the man wondered while touching his beard, then an idea popped up in his head"You remember what you told me right? that thing about you living in the forest"the old guy asked, Kazuma just nodded."Well you said that staying in the forest was funny, that despite some fights with violent animals it was a relaxing place and that you felt really good there until that mad guy caught you and experimented with you"Ginji said, Kazuma nodded though he was frowning because of the memories of that time.

"Well then that was some kind of freedom, you can do whatever you want and whenever you want you take your own decisions and face the consequences, your life is completely yours, that is freedom"Gini said, kazuma´s eyes began to shine strongly "If that is freedom... then I want it!! hey gramps i want to be free and learn of that so called world you told me about once!"kazuma said though he didn´t know what his desire would bring upon the three of them.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kaminaga Katsu*

With the chakra-enhanced mist up, Katsu saw the whole world swallowed in bleak whiteness. He never really understood why his Hidden Mist technique produced such a vivid white when everyone else's was always blue. He didn't have time to ponder the little details, however, and so moved to act. The bodyguard was only a few feet from him, so Katsu simply jumped into the air and sent the back of his foot crashing onto the top of the man's head. He'd be out cold for minutes, if not longer, which was just what Katsu needed.

Quickly dashing to the actual wagon, Katsu found the merchants frozen in fear. They were an elderly couple, Katsu saw, and they obviously weren't used to being robbed. When the old man saw the forehead protector on Katsu's arm, he seemed to calm down.

"*You're from Kirigakure?*" he asked,
"*...*" Katsu hesitated, "*Yes, we are.*"
"That explains what you're doing,[/b]" the old man sighed, "*Are you taking all of our produce? It's our entire harvest...*"
"*No, not all of it,*" Katsu whispered, "*We'll take half... I can't pay you for it now, but I assure you it's going to people who would die without it.*"
"*We understand, child,*" the old woman said, "*But you must be quick. There was a group of Fuzengakure ninja trailing us only half a mile down the road. They were supposed to be insurance for our safety, but...*"
"*Thank you for the warning,*" Katsu smiled, "*I promise, when Kirigakure is free, the Mizukage will pay you ten times your price for what we've taken today. But for now, we'd best take what we can and run.*"

Katsu turned and moved to the back of the wagon, picking up some food and motioning to the other ninja to take their share. "*Be quick about it, we'll have company any second now and I don't know how tough they'll be.*"

As if taking that as their cue, a group of five ninja appeared. Their foreheads bore the insignia of Fuzengakure. "*Runnin' off with the food we've paid for, are ya? Well then, brat, we're gonna have to take it back, ain't we?*"

"*Well, Yuuganda, it seems you got your wish,*" Katsu laughed, "*The Mizukage didn't say anythin' about not killing Fuzen-nin.*"


*Spoiler*: _The Five Fuzen-nin ._ 




*Spoiler*: _Primary Stats ._ 



Level: 1
Experience To Next Level: N/A
Intelligence: 15
Strength: 15
Speed: 15
Chakra Pool: 20
Chakra Control: 20
Coordination: 15





*Spoiler*: _Secondary Stats ._ 



Ninjutsu: 40
Taijutsu: 30
Genjutsu: 30
Kenjutsu: 30
Agility: 30





*Spoiler*: _Jutsu ._ 



Ninja 1 - Wind Release: Violent Wind Palm [C] [Nin]
Ninja 2 - Water Release: Violent Water Wave [C] [Nin]
Ninja 3 - Earth Release: Earth Shore Return [C] [Nin]
Ninja 4 - Leaf Great Whirlwind [C] [Tai]
Ninja 5 - Water Prison Technique [C] [Nin]


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2011)

*Miho*

*God's Disciple; Devil's Minion - Part 1/2​*
The silence shared between Miho and the newly arrived patron, Mikako, wasn't an awkward silence...it was just that they didn't have anything to talk to each other about. Miho, being new to the village and all, wanted to ask this kunochi of her work done in the village. It's been a little bit over a year since she'd been living here. In fact it may have been shorter than that though she really couldn't remember. Though no matter how long or short the time...this woman next to her-this...Mikako...her heartlessness was talked about all around the village.

From the hushed voices of the regular citizens to the shock tones of the villages own military, talk of this women got around. When Miho would walk the streets many would question doubt of her relationship to the previous Hokage, Minori, because of the great difference in the tactics they employed. Though this was due to the upbringing by her father, another famous Konoha ninja known as Albel 'The Wicked' and the mentoring of the lust filled killer Azumo Hyuga.

Atleast that's what she'd head anyway.

"....Is it true....that you've killed a child...Lady Mikako?" Miho asked with interest in her voice. The purple haired kunochi eyes glanced over to the chestnut haired girl that sat next to her. A small smirk on her expression as she turned her gaze back down to the food that was placed before her.

"Yes." Replied Mikako very bluntly much to Miho's surprise. There seemed to honestly be no emotion in her voice when she answered. Just going by the expression on her face one would think she found some sort of enjoyment in it. Miho gave her a quizzical look, now somewhat amused and even more interested in her than initially. Being a soldier of Konoha  and striking down her enemies in her name to protect the people that lived in it's walls was one thing, but taking the life of a child? She just had to know the reason behind an action such as this.

Though as she opened her mouth to ask:

"I take it you wish to know how I _can_ and _why_ I killed a child. Eh?" Mikako asked looking at the child next to her. Miho simply responded with a nod of her head. "First tell me...judging by your expression it seems you find something wrong with that. Tell...what is your opinion on that matter. Eh?" Mikako asked in response. As the question was asked Miho looked down at the counter and into her drinking glass. The tea inside bounced her reflection back at her and somewhat of Mikako's reflection. She could feel the stare of the older woman in her side as she thought of an answer to her question.

"I can't comprehend it myself. Protecting Konoha against all things and everything that threaten it's stability...I can understand that, but taking the life of something so young and innocent who probably couldn't understand why something like that was going to happen to him?" Miho paused as she broke her endless stare into her cup to meet Mikako's gaze and look into her eyes.

Though her eyes were nothing liked she had imagined. They were very cold and held a wisdom having seen many things despite how young she was, but at the very center their seemed to be some kind of warmth.

Strange right?

"I can't believe god would let anyone get away with something like that. No disrespect Lady Mikako, but by the standards that my lord has set I find it a spit in his face." Miho finally spoke. Her question finally answered Mikako just turned her attention back to her food and continued to eat.

"God huh? As clich?d as it sounds. You still have a lot of things to learn."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 31, 2011)

Lyra said:


> With the chakra-enhanced mist up, Katsu saw the whole world swallowed in bleak whiteness. He never really understood why his Hidden Mist technique produced such a vivid white when everyone else's was always blue. He didn't have time to ponder the little details, however, and so moved to act. The bodyguard was only a few feet from him, so Katsu simply jumped into the air and sent the back of his foot crashing onto the top of the man's head. He'd be out cold for minutes, if not longer, which was just what Katsu needed.
> 
> Quickly dashing to the actual wagon, Katsu found the merchants frozen in fear. They were an elderly couple, Katsu saw, and they obviously weren't used to being robbed. When the old man saw the forehead protector on Katsu's arm, he seemed to calm down.
> 
> ...


*
Yuuganda*

"Hmm they all look fairly boring though Ninja 1 sounds intresting , hopefully he will be able to take me to my limit I hate being bored with a passion. Will he be able to fight me, someone who is already above these lowly humans ? Or is he yet another mundane ant ready to be stomped out ? " 

Yuuganda was genuinely excited, when in the academy he would go to far with his opponents almost killing them saying "Well it was getting to dull I had to go this far" Dante being the only one he could fight with, forcing him to not be able to go all out. So being able to fight someone all-out entertained him, it was ecstasy.

"Yes I'll be taking ninja 1"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai walked down the narrow passage way. *"This is a very long cave tunnel."* Sakurai saw a bright light at the end of the tunnel. *"This must be the endof the tunnel."* Sakurai's eyes adjusted to the bright light and looked up to see a giant flower the size of a mansion. *"Is that the Rainbow flower?"* Sakurai was surprised at this sight. Sakurai looked around and saw that a tendril was hanging off the giant flower. *"Hmm, I guess I have to climb this thing."* Sakurai grabbed onto the tendril and it wrapped around his arm and began to rapidly pull him up. *"Whoa! What is going on?"*


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 31, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro made a side glanced as to make sure nobody wass around for him to talk to the brown pup. "Hey Pup, if you are wondering, I am worry of someone in my pack. If some one gets to happy they wish to die even when they are in a dark postion." The brown pup pops her head out of his pocket and climb on his shoulder as she yelps to get attention. "Guessing you are a best summoning or you don't speak yet. I got to finish this before I can play. Nothing in the world the seems so different that the only thing you wish to die, but I keep living for what reason, I should not be living at all. I am trying I say I tried to save my small pack but I be the one to die for my pack , there is no reason to live." The brown pop shakes her head as saying no stay with us till the final day of your breathing life. Hakro picks up the hammer as he bangs on the sword before making the gothing symbols on the hilt.

Hw sharpens the kanata for Akina and finds a sheath for the kanata. "I guessed I am the only one still here. Little one you need a name about unuisi. Sorry I am not good at picking out names." The little pup did not care at the moment and nods at the name. Hakro pulled the kanata from the sheath and swining making sure it was a good one for Akina. He sheaths it again and away from the area of the older man's house. Hakro whistles to make Spike came to him or he did not mind if he went of to find Akina. He was walking back to his cabin as a group of wolves surrounds him. Hakro growled as the small pup fur was on edge. _"What do you guys want, or you want to fight even on your terms of being here."_ The biggest wolf of the pack howled The wolf said fight to gain out trust or to be betrayed.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard the howls of wolves, _"becareful on the next pack you have to work with even you have a full grown wolf and a pup, you could be also chewed out if you don't passed this test."_ She was looking into her cup of tea that sooth her from her emotions. The waiter came up to her, "you seemed sad, if the tea is not to your liking I can gladly get you something else." "Actual the tea is pretty good, I have a lot on my mind at the moment." The waiter looked into Akina's tea cup and read the the tea leaves. "The tea leaves said you be much better as your life moves on." "I don't beleive in reading tea leaves and I take it one day at a time." She finish her tea and paid for it. She grabed her staff and walked down the path to hear the people to see what time it was and when to get back to the cabin to meet up with her brother to just talk about the days and eeded to erite back home to see how her parents are. She also wanted to know if her mom found anymore research on her illness and other stuff as she wonders about her own life at the moment.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sakurai*

The tendril did an almost snap to fling Sakurai into the air and land onto the giant flower with a thud and a roll. *"Well that'll wake someone up."* Sakurai rolled onto his side and began to pick himself up. He looked up and saw a giant platform that was in the shape of a flower but without out a vibrant color. It was brown and had 8 petal like formations. Although there were flapping petals with a dark color of red. *"What is this up with this giant flower?"* Sakurai walked to the center and saw that the a few tendrils were laid out and the pollen saw sapped from the flower along with all the energy. *"It seems that something has been taking energy of this flower to prevent it from growing."*  Then Sakurai heard a strange cry and flapping becoming louder. 










Sakurai turned his head and saw a giant moth with many colors adorning it's wings. *"So you are the one who has been siphoning the life out of this poor plant, preventing it growing into its final stages."* It flapped around the giant flower and sent flapped its wings with great force and sent spheres of power at Sakurai. *"I have to fight this thing?"*


----------



## Kei (Mar 31, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: *

Kei smiled as she watched her brother, it seemed that the heavy atmosphere had settled and the good times had commenced again. Sadly, she didn’t feel that way and she was thinking who ever that was after her mother for a reason. What reason who knew? But she wanted to know, yes she was a child of a Kage but yet she sensed pure hatred out of that attack…

Kei got up causing Kyo to look at her,

“Taking a shower…” she smiled as she explained before he could even say anything

“Oh okay, I’ll take one after you..” he said as he bit into the apple the nurse gave him for lunch and then his eyes narrowed on Koji, “Sis, don’t worry he’ll be here..”


He smirked and Kei smiled as she walked out of the room to the shower, humming a tune her mother use to sing to her. Kei stopped in the middle of the hallway thinking about her father…

Dad…Where are you?


----------



## Olivia (Mar 31, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia woke up startled, but everything was fine, at least she thought everything was. She looked over at Mew and smiled, it was sleeping soundly. She slowly started to pet it but then its eyes opened up and looked at her. She happily said "So Mew, have a good night sleep?" Mew nodded as it said "Mew!" Thalia wasn't sure what that meant, but she couldn't help but laugh a little. She got out of bed as she ran downstairs, with Mew following quickly behind. 

After entering the bathroom she quickly got ready and ran outside yelling back in "I'm going to go train!" Without waiting for a response she went to a secret location, her own private spot. It had a waterfall, and it was surrounded by trees. She stepped onto the water as she looked at Mew saying "So Mew, are you ready? This may not be easy but I can guarantee that if we do this then we can get stronger, stronger than anyone else." Mew nodded but instead of getting ready it flew threw the waterfall, chirping Mew as it continuously flew threw the waterfall.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 31, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

"I'm suppose to meet up with my team at the academy...I wonder what their like."  Briskly walking through the streets of Konoha, Kuzu window shopped a little. "Oh...that looks cute. When I do a few missions I'll come back and buy you......and you. And youuuu." Before she knew it she was not to far away from the Ninja academy. "I guess..we meet our new team leaders inside with the others..." She could hear a few voices off to the side, which peeked her interest. Slowly looking around the corner, she saw off in the distance two boys fighting. "I'd hate to be in a team with those freaks."


*Akira Masamune*

Sliding up a sleeve on his arm, it brushed passed cracked pinkish skin. "I'll be back a little later with some money for the treatment. Sorry for bothering you with it." Sliding the door open, a soft voice broke through the birds chirping from outside. "Wait...you don't have to pay me anything for helping you." Akira simply stood there in the doors threshold as his gaze slowly drew to a nearby tree. "Ahh..The least I can do is pay for the things you used to help me." Walking forward, he slid close the wooden sliding door with a light chuckle. 

Walking down the stairs, he headed down the path towards the village. "I bet my teammates or somethin else..than what normal people are like. Bunch of weirdos running around today."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 31, 2011)

*[Luka Shugosha]*

Luka skipped through the streets of Fuzen, glad to be free once more. She tripped down a flight of stairs, tumbled into a canal, and smashed into a cabbage cart, blissfully unaware of its owner's cries: *"MY CABBAGES!!!!"*

Sopping wet, Luka then crashed into a figure, with a white robe on, which covered most of his face . Glancing at him, she giggled *"You're silly looking~"*. Not offering up an appology, she continued along, whistling a merry tune.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 31, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She gritted her teeth, Mew was getting on her nerves, it was just playing around when she was trying to get serious. She yelled at it saying "Get back over here!" Mew stopped going in and out of the waterfall and looked at Thalia, it smiled as it said "Mew!" and walked over to her. As it did Thalia smiled and said "Sorry to yell at you, I just wanted to make sure we weren't wasting out time."

Mew spoke in Thalia's head saying _'It's okay. Sorry if I get distracted at times, I just can't help it!'_ Thalia smiled saying "Again, don't worry about it, it was my fault from the beginning. So while we're focused let's start our training shall we?" Mew nodded and Thalia prepared herself, as the Mew launched itself, about to hit her with it's tail. She smiled as she said "Leaf Whirlwind!" knocking the tail away from her with her foot. She said "You're going to have to do better than that to get a hit on me."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2011)

Lyra said:


> With the chakra-enhanced mist up, Katsu saw the whole world swallowed in bleak whiteness. He never really understood why his Hidden Mist technique produced such a vivid white when everyone else's was always blue. He didn't have time to ponder the little details, however, and so moved to act. The bodyguard was only a few feet from him, so Katsu simply jumped into the air and sent the back of his foot crashing onto the top of the man's head. He'd be out cold for minutes, if not longer, which was just what Katsu needed.
> 
> Quickly dashing to the actual wagon, Katsu found the merchants frozen in fear. They were an elderly couple, Katsu saw, and they obviously weren't used to being robbed. When the old man saw the forehead protector on Katsu's arm, he seemed to calm down.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

He narrowed his eyes at the ninja that appeared. He hated them the most. The whole village he wished to see crumble. He would gladly take them down. He would take out his anger on these even though he wished it was their kage or someone who would cripple them not some weaklings they wouldnt miss. He looked at them with anger. "Fuzen ninja are you?" he said holding back anger. "Good" he said as he did a few handsigns "Swift Release: Shadowless Flight!" he said as his speed doubled and he started barraging one of them with multiple hits.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 31, 2011)

*Akira*

Bumping into a girl, he looked down at her. _'Hm. Just another air head walking around Fuzen.'_ But then her little comment sent a chill down his spine. _'Oh. Do I?'_ Reaching under his mask that covered his face, he swiveled his hand about. "Before you go dry off. I want to tell you something you've probably already noticed. You got really manly bear hands for some reason..I think they have specialists that can fix that problem now adays." Turning around, he pulled his hand out from the cloth and flicked a booger at her off his pinkie finger. "Well, see ya later." Turning away again, he walked up to the Cabbage vendor and flipped a coin towards him as he grabbed a cabbage from the top of the pile. "Thanks."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 31, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

After he defeated the wolf pack that he had escaped from, he had wolf claws marks on him that those wounds did not bother him as he put on his sweatshirt. He petted the wolf pup and decided to go into town to find his sister. He looked down, and growled, taking the sword of his back and let Spike grab the sheath by his mouth and took off to give Akina the sword. He kept walking intill he saw luka and a guy in a white robe, "Akward, whatever their is strange people hanging around, Hey Luka." He did not cared if she heard him or not as he wipes blood from his cheek. Actual the wolf pup lick the other cut on his neck as he drank from his canteen.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina did not know what to do next as her team mates were doing there own thing at the moment as something pounced on her. "Spike." Spike nuzzled her neck as the sheath that was holding the kanata was at Akina's feet. Her foot nudge it before she could trip over it. Spiked howled loudly, she picked up the object and feeled everything about it, she unsheaths it. "A kanata, it must be from my brother, he thought I needed another kanata. He thoughtful without even relizing it." She walked into the forest of trees to train with her new kanata and also train with the reverse blade sword to used them both at the same time and also pratice her clans move too.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 31, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*/*An Even Bigger Catastrophe Amerges*

Ryoji had just gotten word about their niece and nephew. They had been gravely injured and taken to the hospital. He was searching throughout the village for the two kids. He needed to know if they were really alright, he wouldn't know what to do if they were seriously injured. He soon reached the hospital. Quickly moving through the halls ways and opening a door which lead to the room where the two where staying

"Kyo!! Kei!! What the hell happened to you?"

He said furiously to the two...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 31, 2011)

*Yugganda *
"Lets see what you've got ant !"

Yuuganda threw shuriken toward the ninja in an attempt to separate him from his comrades. He was dodging while running in the same direction as Yuuganda, the forest that's where Yuuganda wanted him he to go. But the ninja wasn't an idiot he wasn't going to fall into his trap so easily. The entered the forest at the same time.

*"Hmm I thought Kirigakure ninja were more aggressive I don't have time to wait. I must regroup with the others  Wind Release: Violent Wind Palm!!!*The ninja sent a huge wave of air coming toward Yuuganda.

Yuuganda's eyes widened as a he saw the air wave come toward him

"Demonic Illusion: Hell Vie-" he was interrupted by the air wave, a big crash occurred with dirt and branches everywhere. 

Was it a simultaneous blow or was Yuuganda to late ?


----------



## Chronos (Mar 31, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

The three were assign to some sort of mission. The Jounin gave us a clone that we're suppose to protect. He would serve as a VIP he look back at clone for a second. A layed back Nara... that was a surprise. Ikuto looked at the two closing his eyes for a moment and quickly pening them revealing his sharingan. 

"Well, this isn't gonna be easy. First things first... we're facing the Nara clan here. From what I've heard they're really good at strategical movements, he will probably not take us too seriously but he will think at least 10 to 15 moves ahead of us. I'll try to mark hi out with my sharingan. Let's form a triangle shape around the escort. That way we could protect him from three side. I'll take the back in case of an aerial strike. I'll try to detect him as much as possible with my sharingan."

Ikuto took a deep breath and said.

"Are we clear?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina stab the kanata and the reverse blade sword in to the ground as she was sweating as her bandages that cover her eyes was drenched. She felt for the bandages and her headband and uncovered it, thinking the bleeding had stop for now. She flop onto the ground that surrounded her of the trees. She thought Spike went off to find her brother as once she was alone. She got up to drink water from her canteen, she had a fear that someone could come by and steal both of her swords. She got up quickly sheathing both the kanata and reverse blade sword. She bumped into something wishing she had a summoning as well to talk to just like her brother did. She felt what she bumped into and found out it was a empty butterfly garden. She felt into the the well and found dead caterpillers. That just saden her that none have survive at all as she heard a noise as it charge right at her, she quickly moved out of the way.

It was a black horse as it neighs Akina pulled out some food, to get near the stallon and to calm down. "It's okay, I will not let anyone hurt you." She offer the black stallion the food _"I guess the horse got lose from it's home,"_ she holds still and tried not to gille as the stallion lick her palm. She heard footsteps coming her way as she unsheaths the reverse blade sword, "who is there, speak up?" "I will not harm you, I was looking for my stallion that got lose from the barn already around up the others that got lose" the man said. "I help find the others if you need help, sir." She sheaths her sword, "I do need help, we spilt up to find the others" Akina nods as she petted the horse, "Can you ride to catch up to the other horses?" "No sir, but I give it atry." Akina and the man split up as she gets on the horse trusting it would be the key to find the other horses.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 1, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Uchiha Shinosuke | Old Friend New Brat
> *
> Shin was sitting against a tree watching as young Uchiha Date took on his father. It brought back memories of all those years ago. The kid even went so far as to do the helicopter like kicks that Shin emulated into his repertoire from Hakaizen. It was a nostalgic experience. The kid had the same fierceness that Shin had, well he still had it but he wasn't as much of a jerk as he use to be. A certain red head demon woman had helped to curtail that more impetuous aspect of his personality.
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha*


As soon as Shinosuke was done speaking, Date moved swiftly.  He performed a shunshin jutsu to close the gap between him and the clone, before leaping upwards into the air.  He released a Giant Windmill Shuriken and launched it at the clone.  However, as the shuriken got close to Shinosuke, a second one slipped out from its shadow.  Hakaizen smiled as he looked on.  _Using the Double Shuriken Maneuver?  It's going to take a lot more than that to take Shin down.  But you're my son.  I'm sure you can be great with training_.  With that he vanished in a swirl of leaves.


*Dante Sparda*


"*Lightning Release: Raikyuu*!"

A ball of electricity shot at one of the Fuzen-nin.  It was meant to serve as a diversion as he moved and pushed Yuuganda out of the way from taking another jutsu.  They both landed behind the trunk of a tree and Dante smirked.  "*This party's gettin' crazy*..."  He looked over at Yuuganda, giving him a smirk.  "*Ladies first*."


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2011)

Murasaki looked around and noticed a girl looking towards them.
"Hey you! You with us?" Everyone else was claimed an only their group seemed incomplete.

Murasaki looked at her with his purple eyes.


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki: 

Lilith Cries*

"So late Uncle~" Kei smiled as she rushed past him, going to take a shower, "I'll be back, I am going to take a shower"

Kei finally had some alone time and it was weird in this public shower that was now empty. The hospital had a couple of shower, but Kei loved the personal showers and how big they were. Kei turned on the shower and it began the steam and the way the water felt on her skin and the cold tile floor on her feet. Kei let her head under the water…

She clenched her fist as her mind wandered back to last night and how weak she was…

She slammed it into the tile wall and she really wanted to scream. To hate everyone that put her into this position, Kei eyes lowered to the ground as she tried to remember the times when her father was here. He would have saved them, he would have destroyed the whole village that threaten them. But he wasn’t here, she sighed as she looked down at the ground..

Kei eyes widen as another pair of eyes were looking back up at her


* Kyo Aosuki:

The Devils Children *

Kyo was waiting for Kei to come back when he looked up at the ceiling and then at Koji. He smirked, at first look he would probably be mistaken for one of his clan members. But looking at his hand, he knew one day that will all change. His mother said so, unlike his sister he had bright red roots that were growing in. So Kyo knew that he and Kei were destined to change…

And become regular brother and sister….

“Oi! Snake!” Kyo called out, “That girl you were blushing at won’t be the same girl in the next few years…”


Kyo looked into the ceiling, “We are both changing and soon…The person you talking to you is going to change.. Maybe into a monster, or the devil himself. Its in our clan blood, to change and switch personalities. So don’t get your hopes up.”


Kyo turned to him, “Because you have no chance in hell to get with her or bite her.”


Kyo then looked at Ryoji, "Didn't our mother go though the same thing?"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Mew smiled as it launched itself at Thalia. Thalia somehow managed to raise her arm, blocking the incoming attack. Mew seemed to slash at Thalia with it's...claws? Creating cuts on her arms. She used Leaf Hurricane again on it, pushing it back, and then used her Hidden Mist Jutsu to cloud the area. She said out loud "Mew, let's see how you fare in a battle without using your eye sight!" Mew chirped out "Mew!" and as Thalia came towards it Mew kicked her back. Thalia fell on the ground and deactivated the jutsu. She noticed Mew had it's eyes closed.

Thalia smiled as she looked at the waterfall. "Hey Mew, are you ready to try something else? I've got an idea." Mew looked at her, after opening its eyes as it said "Mew!" Thalia smiled, she took that as a yes as she said "Okay then, what we're going to do next is..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 1, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai began to run away horizontally but he couldn't keep up his strength nor speed and the sphere of power eventually caught up. The spheres actually fly at the opponent to prevent them from just out manuvering it with a simple side step. Luckly Sakurai sent bugs to come into contact with the spheres causing them to detonate earlier than they were supposed to. Sakurai was blown away by the force of the explosion. Sakurai landed at one of the petals with a thud and him gasping. *"That thing is strong."* Sakurai was still gasping for air. *"I have no clue on how to beat that thing, but I have to try. It's been sapping the power of this plant in order to make itself stronger.... Uraghh, I have to protect myself since I have now entered its territory... It might kill me and feast on my body afterwards for real substanance... or even use my body to reproduce."* Sakurai slowly stood up and raised his hand at the giant bug. Kikichu bugs began to fly out of his body and towards the giant bug. *"Spindle formation."* The kikichu bugs surrounded the giant bug and started to strike from above, but suddenly the giant moth flapped its wings and all the kikichu bugs were blown away. *"Dam it."* Sakurai was still werey, but grabbed a kunai from his back pocket and chunked it towards the moth, but the kunai wasn't thrown hard enough and decended upon one of the tendrils. The tendril awoken and began to wildly flap around trying to take off the kunai. *"The bug might try to absorb more pollen and life energy from the flower reawakening... This is my only chance to beat this thing."* Sakurai charged forward with kunai in each hand ready to awaken the giant flower and beat this bug.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina continued to pet the stallion as to gain some trust, she always took risk to her life even if she was blind she wanted to get this random job done to do some good for the loss horses. She took one step feeling its head to his tail and jumps on the horses bared back.  The stallion bared as he jump leaing on his back to legs. "Whoa, it is okay, nothing will hurt you." The horse jump back to his four legs, Akinanudge the horse with both of her legs to make the horse move forward. She gallops up to find the horses but trusted the stallion to find his friends that was missing. They galloped for awhile as Akina pulled out some rope to lasso the horse. The stallion from his mate. Akina jumps off the horse to make it come with her. She listen seeing by what other animals that could appeared to attacked atnight, but she know she could take them all.

The black staalion neighs that he was happy with his mare, Akina jumps back on the black staillon to ride of with him and the mare. She did not know how many horses she had to round up she only had two. She kept riding intill she came apon a brown and white horse that was trapped that had fallen in mud. Akina heard the neighing as Akina went to it to rescue the brown and white horse. She feeled her way to the horse as she got dirty. She pulled him out to see if this horsecould walk or get up. Akina put a hand on the horses back  and find out if the brown and white horse was hurt or not before moving on to find the next horse.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 1, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai hobbled over to the tendrils as fast as he could with kunai in each hand. *"I have to hit each tendril at least once."* The giant moth began to encircle the giant flower with the intent of attacking Sakurai at any moment. Sakurai threw the two kunai, one at a time each hitting the tendrils and they both raised up into the air. *"Two more to go."* The giant bug began to make its approach at Sakurai to finish him off until Sakurai threw one kunai and hit a tendril and the other was taken care of. In saying it was taken care of, was that Sakurai jumped for the tendril with a kunai in hand stabbing it. Each tendril raised and began to wildly flip around. The life energy and pollen on the tendrils began to glow. The giant bug was so entralled about this reaction it changed its direction and attention from Sakurai to the giant flower.










*"Yes! My plan worked.... Wait... What is happening?"* The giant bug shined and in a flash of light it separated into five different moths each the size of a ruler. Each moth began to collect the pollen and sap the flower of its life energy until it couldn't protect itself anymore and the tendrils fell back down on top of its rock hard petals. Each moth took a petal for its own to fully absorb the new energy that they have aquired. *"Now is my chance."* Sakurai raised his hand and pointed at two areas. The kikichu bugs reacted as fast as they could and began to head towards their new victim. Sakurai turned to the closest one and headed towards it with a kunai in hand.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 1, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Dante Sparda*
> 
> 
> "*Lightning Release: Raikyuu*!"
> ...


*
Yuuganda *

"Tch you think I would need help from a lower life-form as your self ? I suppose even a king needs his knights" 

Yuuganda said with a smile.  He then stared at the opposing ninja with a deep killing intent.

"You think worthless scum like you is allowed to injure me !!! I'll show you our difference is a vast as a mountain and a pebble, you boring trash !!!"


Yuuganda took a deep breath and spread out his legs and held his right forearm with his left hand and released it.

*
"Ha San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō - 36 Pound Cannon !!! 

*

He sent out a blue slicing air wave towards the opponent 

There was a crash both of the ninja flew back and  took damage but it looked as though ninja 1 reduced damage by using his Wind Palm technique at the last second. Dante laughed at Yuuganda

"Don't laugh at your superiors Sparda , let's see you do better, please don't bore me"  Yuuganda said nonchalantly"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 1, 2011)

*Dante Sparda
*
Dante smirked at Yuuganda.  "*Let me show you what a real warrior looks like*."  He formed a handseal.  "*Empty Cicada Shell Technique*."  He threw his voice to behind his target, who was having trouble seeing through the mist.  "*Over here*."  The ninja spun around and Dante dashed behind him.  "*Where are you looking*?"  The ninja turned around again and Dante slammed the hilt of his scythe into the man's jaw, launching him into the air.  He followed the man and slammed him back down to the ground with the flat side of his blade.  

He then fell to the ground and impaled the man with the blade of his scythe, before swinging the scythe and throwing the now mortally wounded shinobi at another one.  He smirked over at Yuuganda.

"*That's how a true mist shinobi takes care of hostiles*."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki:
> 
> Lilith Cries*
> 
> ...



*Ryoji Ivery/ Legion/ Curse Mark/ Truest Form*

A demon you say... Ryoji though as he looked at the boy eyes. He spoke as he knew the world.As he had experienced hell itself. Ryoji didn't like hearing this from this kid. He doesn't accept hearing from Taiyou, he doesn't want the same bullshit like the rest. He led Kei slide, a young girl, innocent still. He youthful spirit surrounded her... full of spirit and joy. The boy strong and fearless, lovable and would risk his life for this village, though a bit hot headed. Ryoji didn't like mentioning it so he walked towards the boy. He knelled to his eye level and stared at his his body slowly turning darker, a symbol the Curse Mark was spreading around his body. His eyes chaining, the body was completely engulfed by this. After it finished his wings ripped out of his back, Crystal Ice wings... Though soon part of his hair turned purple flowing with his eye and one of his wings turned into a crystal skull.

"You're mother and me are different." 

Ryoji and Legion were present, both controlling part of the body. 

"I made this weakling and your mother face one of hell greatest tortures." An evil smirk crossed his face to ruturn back to Ryoji.

"Living with this is our hell. You on the other hand... could channel this."

Ryoji looked at him straight in the eye.

"Our lives were always in this monstrosity, but unlike your mother, your sister and you. You didn't bring this torment upon yourselves."

"My sister cause a load of pain into your mother, insanity is our specialty, you know?"

"If this is what awaits you, then I'll be weak forever." Ryoji closed his eyes and led legion take control.

"So, he really is weak."


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

At first he was scared, but then he got serious. This was no different from when his mother had stared down at him once. Like he was nothing, but then smiled as if nothing happened. He knew he was weak and he knew he couldn't take on strength like Ryoji or his mother. But damn he knew he was going to try.

He looked up at Ryoji,"My mom in pain! Ha! Funny!"he smirked,"She let you live...Its a grace from the Gods, so I guess you should bow down before he like a pitiful human!"

Kyo got up, his confidence brimming and his cocky smile, was extra asshole cockyness. But he knew his blood, he knew who he was. This boy was destined to change! To rule this village and protect his family! And no matter what he would do it! Even if it has to kill him! He would never back down.

"I don't think you know who the fuck I am!?"Kyo yelled,*"I AM MOTHERFUCKING KYO AOSUKI! THATS WHO THE FUCK I AM!!!"*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

*Kaminaga Katsu*

"*Hmpf,*" Katsu grunted, "*Seems I'm left with you.*"

He spoke to the largest of the group, a hulking man who clearly relied on taijutsu. The two clashed fists, but it was soon evident that Katsu was not only stronger and twice as fast, but his technique was superior as well. The combatants traded blows, however, as the large man just didn't seem to go down.

"*Leaf Great Whirlwind!*" the Fuzen-nin shouted, beginning an assault of heavy kicks as Katsu's own crushing heel blow left him open to a counter attack.

Three powerful blows that rose the pair into the air were followed quickly by a fourth that Katsu dodged with the Body Flicker Technique. Now balancing on a wayward tree branch, Katsu threw a series of chakra-flow enhanced shuriken at his still air-borne opponent. The Fuzen-nin fell to the ground dead, his limbs and neck heavily gashed.

"*Don't let me spoil your fun, guys,*" Katsu remarked, "*But we wouldn't want to leave the Mizukage waiting, right?*"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo Aosuki:*
> 
> At first he was scared, but then he got serious. This was no different from when his mother had stared down at him once. Like he was nothing, but then smiled as if nothing happened. He knew he was weak and he knew he couldn't take on strength like Ryoji or his mother. But damn he knew he was going to try.
> 
> ...



*Ryoji/ Legion/ The Curse*

"Hahahah...."

This was amusing to watch Legion took over and his body filled with the Curse Marks chakara, Ryoji wasn't lost more like hidden. But Legion just wanted to make this kids dreams crush and burn.

"HAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Live you say? That's rich... I'll tell you what you really are. An abomination, born from two abominations." Legion walked slowly to the boy.

"You say you're strong, you think I'm anything like your mother? If I had the chance I would kill you were you stand." He threw his fist at the boy only to stop halfway. Ryoji still had him under his fingers. His powers were limited along side his. But Ryoji need Kyo to face part of what he need to do...

"Damn worthless... Argh. Listen, kid. I'll let you on a little secret." A sickening smirk crossed him. Ryoji hasn't been like this in a while. So he didn't have much control of Legions attitude.

"You have one hell mouth there. I want to rip it off and feed it to you, but it seems this bastard has a massive hold on me. Though he can stop me from pissing you off."

He walked back, Ryoji's influence, but he stopped soon.

"You see boy, would you really have pride in a beast. A monster that only purpose in life was to gain power. You and your mother were about as honorable as the wasted Uchiha clan. You're so called "pride" is just a words that hold nothing behind it. You see the way that devil can change is if a God were to defeat it. That's the only way. Yes, death is the only way to redeem this world and your so called pride."

He laughed.

"Yes, I might be a Curse Mark, but I'm no demon. I might be twisted but in what you're gonna turn is into a corpse. HAHAHAH!!!"

He laughed for awhile, enjoying every word that he said. Ryoji knew this, but he wanted the boy to face evil in the face, he wanted him to know how it is to live with something so treacherous inside.

"But seriously boy, by the time you "become great" your uncle will be long dead... I have no more use of this body and I'll have to kill it. Or he will sacrifice himself or something stupid. There are many others around the world and this was the only stupid one to sacrifice his body to try and "save" this shit-hole of a village. Truly a worthless ninja, wouldn't you think boy?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
The Eyes of Lilith*

Kei finally had some alone time, she sighed in relief being chased by kidnappers, her teammate, and her own brother...Things got boring. She turned on the show to hot and jumped back a bit when the cold water touched her naked skin. But as soon as it warmed she stepped under it and let it doused her. 

_"Did ya here about the kidnapping incident?"_a voice Kei caught when she was in her shower,it was coming from outside the shower...

_"Yeah....The Kage went on and found her kids! Aren't hey in the hospital?"_another female voice asked

Kei looked down, even the nurses were talking about it. 

_"Shame...She can't even protect her own children...How do we expect her to protect us in our time of need?"_

"B-but it was never like that..."Kei whispered to herself,"Mother...She was just trying to protect us..."

_"Have you heard more Kiri people are coming here...Do you think that the reason?"_

_"For the kidnapping?"_

_"Of course! See she can't even take care of the other village..."_

Kei began to tear up as she thought about how long her mother worked for the sake of the village amd the people in it. She looked down at the puddle of water..

And another pair of eyes...Different from hers were looking straight back


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 1, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Dante Sparda
> *
> Dante smirked at Yuuganda.  "*Let me show you what a real warrior looks like*."  He formed a handseal.  "*Empty Cicada Shell Technique*."  He threw his voice to behind his target, who was having trouble seeing through the mist.  "*Over here*."  The ninja spun around and Dante dashed behind him.  "*Where are you looking*?"  The ninja turned around again and Dante slammed the hilt of his scythe into the man's jaw, launching him into the air.  He followed the man and slammed him back down to the ground with the flat side of his blade.
> 
> ...


*Yuuganda*

Yuuganda was picking out his ears without notice 


" What was that Sparda that boring match of yours got painful to watch, maybe next time show a little more , what is that word your so fond of .. O yes " 
_"Style !" _ 

"I suppose it's about time we regroup , I hope the rest of the group was able to exterminate those ants by now"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date looked at himself in the mirror, nodding.  He was wearing a tight black shirt that was easy to move in and some blue pants with black shinobi sandals.  Hanging from his hip was his hitai-ate, and his hair was still unruly, but pulled back into a ponytail.  Hanging from his neck was a necklace with a golden swirl with a blue jewel in the center, a gift from his mother.  He nodded at his appearance and left, headed toward the Training Grounds.  When he got there he headed for the forest and took in a deep breath.  It was time for more training.

"*Kuchiyose no Jutsu*!"

He planted his hands into the ground and summoned Reshiram, his dragon.  Reshi looked at him and date nodded.  "Are you ready for some training, Reshi?"  The white dragon nodded and leaped back a distance, before lowering into a fighting stance.  Date held two kunai in his hands with the tips pointing backwards.  They dashed toward each other and leaped, claws and kunai clashing.  They both fell backwards and landed easily, before rushing in for a second strike.  They clashed claws and kunai several times, sparks flying from the intensity of their attacks.  Reshiram tried a tail sweep and Date backflipped, putting some distance between the two of them.

It was time for the warmup to end.  The real match was about to begin.  Reshiram charged back in and Date leaned backwards to avoid the attack, before rushing forward and ducking under a claw sweep.  Date leaped backwards, Reshiram following him closely.  It tried sweeping and scratching at his face several times, but he managed to dodge them all.  He smirked.  He was getting better.


*Dante Sparda*

Dante chuckled and gave Yuuganda a light punch on the arm before heading back to meet up with Katsu.  "*Katsu, Yuuganda and I have already taken care of our targets.  How are things coming along on your end*?"  He was speaking into the comm unit on his ear.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai stumbled ahead towards the red colored moth ahead of him. The other kikichu had already made their way at two of the five moths. The moths were being slowly sapped of energy. The moths were slowly getting their own source of chakra sapped from them slowly as the kikichu buzzed around them. Sakurrai ran up to the red moth and stabbed it with his readied kunai. *"Take that!"* The moth was sliced open and part of its wing was ripped apart. The red moth fell to the ground and in a shimmer of light, a energy core floated out of the moth and hovered over its corpse and with a quick jolt it returned to the tendrils at the center of the giant flower. The kunai instantly shot out of the now squirming tentacles and now the other two moths that were being taken care of from Sakurai's kikichu beetles fell to the ground as well. The energy hovered over the dead corpses and jolted at the tendrils. The tendrils danced with glee from gaining its energy back. *"Now for the rest of the moths."* As soon as Sakurai spoke those words the other two moths suddenly shimmered and in an instant were fused back together. Although this time it was the size of what they were seperatly. *"I guess it needs the other parts of what it had to actually gain the size it was before."* Sakurai walked ahead over to where it was standing and held out his hand. *"I now hold your life in my hands as you did mine, but now.... * The moth flew over into his hand and Sakurai stared at it intently, *"I will spare your life if you do not repeat what you were doing to this flower and you protect the girl. If I find out that you have not done those two things. I will come back to finish the job.* The giant flower began to shake violently and all the caked on dirt eroded away. A great glowing aura eminated the giant flower shining with many colors. *"I guess gaining some of its power allowed it to finally bloom."* The moth flew out of Sakurai's hand and into the sky. Sakurai sent out a miniture swarm of kikichu beetles to notify Lia. *"I must be done now."* Although the flower began to shake violently once more. *"What now?"* The tendrils escaped the stigma and in a violent force upwards a scroll shot out and landed in front of Sakurai.

Sakurai made it back to the entrance of the cave and saw Lia standing there with a pouch. "For your services, I will like to pay you." Sakurai held out his hand as the sign of stop. *"I'm sorry, but I would rather take this as my reward."* Sakurai shown a giant scroll that he was lugging around on his back. "Huh? Well... I guess that is fine." Sakurai bowed and began his journey back to Konoha.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 2, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


Date wiped the sweat from his brow and steadied his breathing.  He was kneeling behind a tree with a kunai held out before him.  He strained his ears for rustling, the sound of footsteps, anything he could use to locate Reshiram.  He heard a small rustle but then immediately had to move and roll forward, dodging splintering tree rubble that rained down on him.  Reshiram had broken through the tree.  The dragon landed in front of him.  Date flipped up onto his feet and took cover in a cave.  Reshiram quickly followed him.  The cave was dark and water dripped from the stalactites hanging from the ceiling.  Date slid to a halt and flipped through seals.  "*Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu*!"

Light filled the cave as a fireball erupted from Date's mouth.  Reshiram flapped its wings and flew over it, the flames grazing the dragon's claws.  Date rushed forward at the airborne dragon and leaped, aiming a kick at it's stomach.  Reshiram flew backwards and dodged before flying out of the cave.  Date followed him.  As soon as Date exited the cave, Reshiram was upon him, raining slashes at his chest and face.  Date ducked and got into a frog position before pushing off of his legs and racing through the forest.  He put a foot on a tree and leaped toward the dragon, aiming a kick at it's chest.  Reshiram batted him aside with a wing and Date landed on a tree and flipped backwards, knocking Reshiram to the ground with a powerful kick.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> The three were assign to some sort of mission. The Jounin gave us a clone that we're suppose to protect. He would serve as a VIP he look back at clone for a second. A layed back Nara... that was a surprise. Ikuto looked at the two closing his eyes for a moment and quickly pening them revealing his sharingan.
> 
> ...




*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita nodded in his teammates responses with his hand on his chin. Whether they held no relevance or not he still listened. There was no telling what things may come up in the future.

"Well gentlemen, I think we should go with that. Although, surely we most likely will not make this successful. I gave a few plans myself for this problem, however I feel it is better to utilize what Hanzo-san said about us getting more chances. In this course, I believe we should use this chance to analyze his movements, techniques, patterns, strategy and way of thinking. That way, we will have a much more greater chance in passing the next time. If your ready gentlemen, shall we head out? "

Tsugita said this as he stood in front of the escort and began to walk. As the Aburame said, he of course had a plan, however he would wait for a later time to put that into action.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 2, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Reshiram's claws came rushing toward Date's face.  Date leaned backward and ducked under the attack before sending a sweeping kick toward Reshiram's legs.  Reshiram leaped over the kick and aimed a slash at his chest.  He caught the wing and threw Reshiram to the ground, before back flipping away and drawing a kunai.  Reshiram flew at him and slashed at his chest.  He blocked the strike with the kunai, before landing on a branch in a tree.  Reshiram didn't let up, and flew at him again, his jaw gaping and snapping shut on where Date's arm had been.  Date had dodged completely and jumped back to a separate tree.  He let out a breath as Reshiram shot toward him.  The dragon slashed a mighty claw downward and slashed through the branch where Date had once been, the young Uchiha flipping backwards to another branch. 

Reshi was immediately upon him again, but Date caught the dragon's claws and pushed him to the ground, before following after it.  Reshiram backflipped and dashed backwards a few feet outside of Date's kick.  Reshiram dashed back toward Date, but he stopped the dragon's forward charge with a snap kick to its chest.  Reshiram let out a roar and delivered a powerful backhand to Date, knocking him back.  Date lay on his back and began to laugh, and Reshiram joined him.  The Uchiha sat up.  "*Let's go find Tifa and Son Suwoko, huh*?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 2, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

After Akina round up the rest ofthe horses, she trust the black stallion to be lead back to his and his friends bach to their ranch. The guy she met before met her there as well with the rest of the horses. Akina jumps off the horse a man came at her and she sheaths the kanata. "Back down she is a friend, she help me." I don't like anyone who carryed a sword, reminds me of everyone in Kiri." "I guess the best swordsmen came drom Kiri, anyone can be one in any country. It is base on how good your skills are." She did not want to get into a fight at the moment between two men, as she silently slips away to get back on the right path. "Looked what you done you scared her away, wait up." Akina already sheath her kanata. Please take this with you as a token of helping me today." Hw handed her some ryo.

Akina took the money in stuff it in a pocket of her skirt, she kept walking intill the guy could not see herin the distance. The last thing she heard was the black stallion neighing loudly. She kept walking till she had her sences open to tell where she was going, she wanted to rest a bit before doing some more training or doing another odd job, _"maybe I follow in my dad's footsteps in the ezel clan, but being a healer is something else I get from my mom."_ She snaps out of her toughts as her staff bump into something and did not relize it that she walked all the way to the cabin. She walks in, "Brother are you here?" She got no answer as she strips in her room and made iher way to the bathroom to figer out if there was hot water running through the pipes or not before lieing down to rest her eyes before they started bleeding again.


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
My Bitch*

Kyo eyes blurred up, to the point no one could see his pupils. He was angry nd he was going to make it clear. This thing in Ryoji body was cocky as hell and he didn't like it one bit. He was the only one allowed to be cocky. Yet he still listened and how the curse mark, or Legion, or shit head what ever the fuck he was. 

First he tried his village...By saying that his kind was going to destroy it

And then his family...

And that when he crossed the line. Kyo got up and moved off the bed as he looked up at the man. His eyes staring directly at the thing. He wasn't a human, no he would never be in Kyo eyes. Not even a man...

"You know what I heard from that you fucking piece of shit?"Kyo smirked looking straight up at Legion,"You can't do anything by yourself, that you are so damn weak that to live that you have to latch on a poor soul to feed of them. And then after you tempt them with power you take it over. That a bitch move. That means you spent most of your days waiting and waiting for a moment. And then it might not even work! Because in your case! Uncle Ryoji is going took control of you before that happened."

Kyo then frowned,"I'll shit on you and uncle Ryoji before that happens, because you know why?...Unlike you....I am not a handicapped bitch...."

Kyo then smirked


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai made it back to the leaf village and walked his way to the training grounds to be left in seclusion. Sakurai opened up the scroll and saw other names within it. On closer inspection he noticed that it was blood. Their names were written in blood. Sakurai wasn't paying attention but a jonin level ninja had already been there. "What do you have there?" Sakurai was a bit surprised and stood up quick, *"I apologize."* Sakurai bowed his head, *"I didn't know that anyone else was here."* The ninja didn't seem to mind and walked pass Sakurai and studied the scroll. "Hey. Look at this. It is a summoning scroll. I sure haven't seen one in a while." Sakurai turned, *"you know what that thing is?"* The ninja nodded, "sure I do. Do you want me to help you to show you how to use it?" Sakurai's heart jumped for joy, *"it would cause me to have great gratitude towards you sir."* The ninja stood there with a smile on his face. "Well what you have to do first is to write your name in this scroll with your blood. So prick your finger really hard and I will begin teaching you what to do." Sakurai nodded and brought out a kunai and pierced his thumb. Sakurai wrote his entire name and at the bottom he put blood on each finger and did a stamp to finish it off.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 2, 2011)

*Ryoji/Legion/ Truth*

"And here you are proving everything that I said. How the hell are you suppose to save anything if you can't even control your own anger?"

His body started to return to its normal state,slowly returning to the way he was Ryoji was done hearing this monster talk.

"You might be different, but did this shit-hole of a ninja ever told you his past? How anger controlled him and abused him? How his purpose in life was to only destroy and make life impossible to everyone?" A smirk crossed him as he lost control over Ryoji's body. 

"I have two things to tell you,kid. First look for your mother, look at her eyes,but also look far beyond the normal stare. Look deep into her soul and call out for Zero.This is my sister, and your mothers evil. She is just about the only thing that struck fear into your mother. And secondly..." 

He smirked"Let your anger take you. I'll there waiting for that day, and when it happens I'll take over that little body of yours."

The curse mark had completely retracted into his mark and Ryoji looked down at him and said.

"This is what I want to prevent from happening to you two.This thing had once took over me and destroyed me. But you have more potential that what I ever had. You might just control your evil."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sakurai*

The ninja nodded once, "alright. Lets begin our training to learn how to summon. Now repeat the hand signs that I show you." The ninja motioned Sakurai to stand up and got ready by getting in a battle stance, "now repeat my hand signs. Boar!" The ninja put his hands together facing down and the knuckles touching each other. Sakurai did the boar sign and watched intensely. "Dog!" Sakurai repeated his every action as the moment he spoke the words. "Bird! Monkey! Ram! Now slam your hand that you written your name in blood and make sure you bite your thumb to sacrifice blood in order to summon your summon. Oh and make sure you say Kuchiyose no Jutsu." Sakurai nodded and began to do the hand signs again. *'Boar, dog, bird, monkey, ram.'* Sakurai bit his thumb to make it bleed and slammed down his right hand down. *"Kuchiyose no Jutsu."* In a sudden poof a worm stood in its place. It looked from left to right. *"Wow. I did it. Thank you sir."* The ninja nodded, "now practice this technique so you will not forget it." The ninja turned around and in a sudden poof he was gone. Sakurai stood there looking at his summon. *"Isn't it supposed to be a moth?"*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> The three were assign to some sort of mission. The Jounin gave us a clone that we're suppose to protect. He would serve as a VIP he look back at clone for a second. A layed back Nara... that was a surprise. Ikuto looked at the two closing his eyes for a moment and quickly pening them revealing his sharingan.
> 
> ...


*Jozu* 

"Yeah I'm cool with this, I knew I could count on you guys to make a great plan."  He looked at the clone "Oi gramps if you try anything funny I'll kick your ass."  He got in the triangle formation by standing in a corner behind the clone, preparing himself for any hidden attacks.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 2, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Murasaki looked around and noticed a girl looking towards them.
> "Hey you! You with us?" Everyone else was claimed an only their group seemed incomplete.
> 
> Murasaki looked at her with his purple eyes.



*Kuzunoha*

As Kuzunoha was peering at the boys behind the wall one of them spotted her and then called out for her. As this happened she thought to herself 'Uragghh, they noticed me! What do I do? What---- do---- I----- do-----?'... Kuzunoha jumped out from behind the wall. "Hi!" Again she thought to herself, 'please don't be my team. please don't be my team. please don't be my team. please don't be my team. Is this what I get for being late? I don't want to be stuck with the leftovers.' Kuzunoha began to walk up to the two boys, "so where is everyone else?" She walked over rubbing the back of her head and with a awkward smile.


----------



## River Song (Apr 3, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Kuzunoha*
> 
> As Kuzunoha was peering at the boys behind the wall one of them spotted her and then called out for her. As this happened she thought to herself 'Uragghh, they noticed me! What do I do? What---- do---- I----- do-----?'... Kuzunoha jumped out from behind the wall. "Hi!" Again she thought to herself, 'please don't be my team. please don't be my team. please don't be my team. please don't be my team. Is this what I get for being late? I don't want to be stuck with the leftovers.' Kuzunoha began to walk up to the two boys, "so where is everyone else?" She walked over rubbing the back of her head and with a awkward smile.



Yata noticed the girl Murasaki was talking to, she was hiding behind a wall, so she was either very shy or a stalker. She jumped ot from behind the wall and said Hi. 'My what an sophisticated greeting' Yata thaught sarcasticly. " So where is every one else" the girl asked. Yata answered her question, looking around.  Well, since the other teams have already assembled I'll asume your the Uzamaki that is supposed to complete our team. he glanced around seeing if thier sensei was coming." Since our sensei has yet to appear, I will start with the formal introductions, I am Yatamaru Zagarani or Yata for short. I dislike failure and fire, no offence Murasaki, and I like reading and my glass kekkie Genkai. I also have a deep fear of developing a mental illness like my guardian who now is confined to Konoha hospital"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

((OCC: Ignore the Sharingan thing. I'm suppose to be level 5 for it))

He heard what the others said, but then started walking away towards the village. He didn't have the motivation of doing this so he decided he would leave them and carry on his own business. He didn't really care what they though he would train alone and try to conquer new jutsu. But firstly he had to activate the sharingan's power so that he could really unlock his potential.

"Sorry guys. I have other business to take care of. I can't join you in this training session."

He quickly jumped on a branch of the tree next to his and saluted them with a smile. He continued forward until he was far away enough that he couldn't see the others. He soon jumped towards the ground and ran towards teh Uchiha Training Ground in the Uchiha District. There he could train and spar with some of the other members of the clan. He though about who he could train with so that he could master the sharingan. Obviously a Nara couldn't help him in this situation. He sighed on the way. He started slowing down as he neared the village entrance. He placed a hand in his pocket and continued through the entrance. He pondered about who could help him in this. Maybe he could ask on of the villagers to help him. It would be interesting to learn form someone who has experience on utilizing the sharingan.

"Maybe someone could help me... But who? I'll guess I'll ask the elders of the Uchiha Clan and see..."


----------



## Laix (Apr 3, 2011)

*{Tifa}*

"Alright, well enough of the chit chat. I've seen you guys sparring and ... it's lacking. Tifa, you spend time dilly-dallying _away_ and when you _eventually_ come back, you just get slaughtered!" J spoke without a care in the world for their reactions or opinions, and soon turned to Son. "And you Monkey Noy ... you was okay. You don't seem to have much diversity in your attacks, and anyone could see them coming from a mile away. Though that wind trick _was_ clever, I must admit. But enough of this - where's the third idiot?"

"Sir, do you think it's neccessary to be so ... _harsh_?" Tifa questioned, her voice quieter then usual. 
"Of course!" he snapped, shooting around towards her. "If you kids don't pull your act together, you'll never make it! Call me J instead. I don't do that _"Oh sensei, oh sir" business"_" he mimicked Tifa's voice in an over-exaggerated way, before beginning to head out of the training fields. "Come on Monkey, Jugs."

"H-Hey! Stop calling me that! We need to find Date!"
"What do you think I'm doing?"
"O-Oh," Tifa frowned, before slowing down and beginning to walk next to Son. She nudged him a little, giving him a worried look before whispering. "Don't you think our sensei is a little harsh? Or at least _rude_? I'd think they would be professional and all, but this guy is fresh off the boat."
"Oi!! Are you two bitching about me? Tch, actions speak louder than words, kiddo," he smirked, before picking up his pace as he began to look for Date. It wasn't long before they saw him walking along the woodland path. 

"Date! Hey, over here!" Tifa waved her hands frantically, trying to get his attention while calling his name. 
"That's the third teammate?" J asked, pointing out the green-haired boy. 
"Yeah, that's him! He's the Uchiha with ... _green hair_? Now that I think about it, it is pretty weird ..." 
"Tch, funny guy. Hey, Cabbage! Get your ass here!" 

*{Vaan}*

It had been some time since he trained with Setsuka and Sakurai - well, not that long, but it had been an hour or so. He was still feeling down with himself that he had lost to Sakurai so easily, and that even his little brother had more skill going with him. All Vaan had was his taijutsu skills, but he was sure even Tifa was surpassing him through that. Now, he wanted to learn more water and wind techniques, and eventually go on to study ice release. However, it seemed like a wish away. 

"Vaan? What are you doing out here?" Vaan glanced up to hear the soft voice of his mother, who was picking some flowers outside their house. Dressed in a frilly apron and her hair tied back, she looked like a completely different woman compared to the photographs Vaan had scene of her younger. 
"Hey mom ... I'm just going for a walk ..." he grumbled, walking past their white house. 
"Shouldn't you be training? Or-"
"I did rubbish! I was fucking shit compared to the others. They all have Kekkei Genkai and fancy teachers and stuff like that," he knelt down near his mother, picking grass out of the ground.
"_You're not shit_! Don't disrespect the family name like that! You'd be surprised by the people you are descended from. Heck, I wish you could meet your grandparents ..." she smiled to herself, digging a hole for the desert lillies.
"What do you mean? Baa-chan?"
"No, not my mother. Your father's paren- ... don't worry, forget I said anything."
"Okay ... well actually, who is dad's parents? Or rather, my other grandparents? Do they live far away?" Vaan asked, now interested in the subject. He glanced his mother's unease about the subject, and looked away as if in to drop it.
"D-Don't worry! It's something you should probably ask your father as he has more knowledge on the subject ... o-of course! But just remember  - I'm descended from a Kekkei Genkai - two to be technical. There is a minute chance that you could inherit it too! I mean, how exciting is that!?"
"Uh ... very. Well ... I'm off. Thanks mom ..." Vaan grumbled, before pecking his mother on the cheek and heading off down the street. 
He thought to go and visit Len or Tifa, and see how they was getting on. But he soon realised he wasn't too far from Setsuka's house, and he wasn't sure of Len and Tifa's location. _I guess I should interact more with my teammates ... wouldn't hurt_ he shrugged, before heading off to her house. In minutes, he was standing outside and knocking on the door. He shoved his hands in his pockets, while still calling her name from outside.
*
{Lyra}*

"Mom, I'm home!" Lyra called, opening the door to the large house she called home. She wasn't the only child who called it home - her 13 other siblings did too. They were adopted like her, but they were even closer then blood. 
"Is that you Lyra?" Miss. Lallafel called, scrubbing the pots in the sink flowing with bubbles. Lyra followed the voice into the kitchen, to see her younger sister playing with her dolls at the table. 
"Yeah, I'm here!" Lyra replied, walking over to her sister. She sat down next to her, unpacking all of her ninja tools and books from her bag. They were the old ones from the Academy, but she brought them anyway. It felt hard growing up so quickly, and she felt like she was being thrown into an ocean after just getting used to the pond. Reminiscing on the _'old times'_, she glanced over to see her sister playing a game with the two dolls. "Hey, what you doing there Margi?" she asked, stroking her hair.
"Playing _'ninja'_! Come on, we have to stop the evil Mr. Mokomotata!" she cried, soaring her dolls into the sky as she reinacted an air chase scene. Lyra watched with a small smile, imagining herself and her teammates as the dolls, flying through the trees. Her, Kyo and Thalia - new genin, but fierce. She didn't have much of an image for Thalia, but she could picture Kyo perfectly - even down to his unique red eye color.
_
"Heh~ Bet a frog can't kiss like that~"_

Lyra jumped at the image that flashed through her mind. It was Kyo, leaning away from her after planting a kiss on her lips. Her eyes flickered and her lips shaked as she tried to shake the image away. She glanced away to anything - her graduating the academy; walking in just now and even meeting Margi for the first time. What was she doing? She was meant to be tough, ruthless. Things like this don't get to her.

Just what the _hell _was happening?


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 3, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro walked up to the guy in the white robe as to Hakro was a bathrobe. He asked for a fight catching the guys name was Akira. "My name is Hakro." He noticed the brown pup stop licking his neck. He did not know if the fight was accepted but ran to a open spaced from the village of Fuzen. He stop suddlen when he was at the open spaced and turned around seeing Akira had follow him to the spot. "Make your move first Akira." He stuff his summoning in one of his pockets as Spike jumped out of the bushes he had tracked his masters scent to this spot. Spike growled at Hakro as Hakro growled back as they communicated as wolves did to under stand each other.

*Akina Ezel *

Akina was asleep intill she woke up from her dreams and turn her head to listen as she grabed her swords. Some burst through a window to her right as she heard the smash of glass and a roar as the bear's paw tried to mauled her. She unsheath her kanata as she slash the bear's arm off. _"I know nobody would protect me, I am not weak. I need to change to be much stronger."_ As the bear staggers backwards, Akina jumps out of the window to face the bear. The bear was not scared off easy to run back into the wild at the moment. "Bring it bear, I have you for a snack." Just then she did not sound like herself at all.

The bear charged at her as she pulled out the reverse blade sword. As the bear tried to clawed Akina with his other arm he was dieing shortly of how much blood loss coming from his other arm that was sliced off. She smelled the of blood as the bear ran away leaving a trail of blood. Akina used her blue crystal release to cut the bear down for food or let it died. She made the sword come back to her hand as she starts crying. Why would she do that to a sweet bear, she went inside to slumped in a chair to collected her emotions and her thoughts seeing what went wrong with her at the moment the bear attack. _"Maybe I have gotten to lonely for something awful to come out of me to be mean to others."_ She feel asleep in the chair as the sound of glass enter her mind as her dreams became nightmares for once than those peaceful dreams.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 3, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date looked up at the man calling for him.  He rose an eyebrow and looked over at Reshiram.  "*Cabbage*?"  Reshiram shrugged and Date sighed, before performing a seal and de-summoning Reshiram.  He turned toward the man standing with Sun Suwoko and Tifa, before walking over to them.  He was looking at the man.  Who was this guy?  And where did he get off calling him Cabbage?  And in what universe did that serve as a viable insult?  Date already knew.

He was NOT going to like this guy.

"*Hey Tifa, Suwoko.  Who's the guy*?" He pointed at J with a thumb.


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka walked to her door and opened, before smiling and jumping into Vaan's arms.  "*Ah!  Konichiwa, Vaan-kun*~!"  She released him from the hug and took his hand.  "*Come on in!  MY and dad are away, they're going out to dinner*."  She was dressed in an apron, one of her big brother's t-shirts, and a pair of shorts.  "*I was just about to make dinner, so I can whip you something up, as well*!"  She sat him down at the kitchen table and walked over to the counter and began cutting things.

"*So what brings you buy, Vaan-kun*?"


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*












_This_ asshole's name is 'J'! It must stand for _joking_, cause there's no way this _jerk_ thinks he can get away with belittling me and my friends! Suwoko exclaimed, pointing at J with both his hands and his tail.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 3, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date rose an eyebrow.  "*So he insulted you guys, too*?"  He turned toward the man.  "*Listen, J.  I don't know who you are but where the Hell do you get off insulting my friends?  Jeez, learn some respect.  Some way to meet new people, first thing out of your mouth is an insult.  And Cabbage?  Come on dude, that's not even clever*."


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki:
I’ll never lose *

Kyo smirked at his uncle before turning towards the door looking at where Kei to take a shower or a bath. He would never be stupid enough to place Kei in harms way. He would never become a monster in front of her and he will make sure she will never become a monster herself. Because of course, she was his little sister. And he needed to protect her…

With his life…

“Oi…Uncle Idiot…” Kyo said, “I will never become a monster…Unless she wants me too…”

Kyo looked down at his bandages, shameful, just plain shameful. He looked at the door and saw someone come in. It was a nurse along with his mother. She smiled when she saw him and he smiled back, before she came over and hugged him tightly. So tightly that he was scared tht she was choking him…

“Mother…” he said

“Thank God…What ever God there is…That my darling son is healthy.” she mumbled

Kyo hugged her back, “…Mother…”

*Kei Aosuki:
The Eyes of Lilith *

Kei almost yelled as she flipped backwards, the eyes didn’t let up it glare on her. But soon the person in the water with bright blue hair and bright red eyes lifted up and began to get up from the puddle of water. Kei body began to shake, as she covered herself and the eyes met her again. This time it flashed a bright blue but then back to red.

“W-Who are you!?"Kei screamed as she placed her back on the wall

The reflection of her looked at her silently and then smiled, it hair covered up the insanity that was in her eyes. But it showed in her wicked smile, the reflection crawled over to her and Kei body shook. This wasn’t a genjutsu and it was surely wasn’t a clone of some kind!! 

_“…You slowly becoming insane…”_ the reflection said

Kei blinked at it but soon it disappeared in her sight…

_“You are going to love it…Keh…Kikiki!!!”_ it laughed

Kei looked around she was gone! But Kei could still hear her voice….


----------



## Serp (Apr 3, 2011)

Murasaki nodded and then went on to introduce himself.
"I am Murasaki of clan Targaryen, I like fire." Murasaki looked at the girl expectantly.

"So tell us about yourself." He said.


---
Shirus

Shirus was pacing up and down his apartments. His father was a member of the seven swordsman of the mist. But was he still or was he dead, all Shirus remembered was that his father had vanished 14 years ago with his mother, did this have something to do with that.

Shirus read through the records over and over, he noticed that his father lacked the Targaryen bloodline, perhaps it was the water affinity that negated it, as water chakra was a negator to his powers. Shirus thought what he would do if he lost his bloodline, he would practice more in other areas of course. Mayhaps it was the reason he father excelled in Kenjutsu. 

Aoi Targaryen has used the dragonbone sword as will as his Kiriblade, Shirus decided if he wanted to find out more about his father he would have to find and meet with some of the deadliest ninja in the world. The seven swordsmen of the mist, but a dragon was not a afraid.

Shirus had decided to travel light, some money, the book and his new sword. He left behind anything that marked him as a ninja of Fuzen, technically he was becoming a missing nin, but Fuzen was home to many many missing nin to rise against him would be hypocrisy. But still to enter Kiri as a ninja of the clan that had oppressed them was not a wise mistake. 

The sand whipped around in the great desert outside of Fuzen. "I guess I better get going!" He said as he sped off into the world, entering Kiri again not as an enemy but as a refugee, a village filled with water users, oh great.

As he ran off, a term he heard his father say often before he vanished that was also on the book by his fathers entry, it was something that Shirus decided he had to find the meaning of and he thought this boy in Konoha could help, but first father, but the words still stuck... _The dragon must have three heads._


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2011)

*Kaminaga Katsu*

The mist dispersed, revealing the mess that the group had left behind. The bodyguards and the Fuzen-nin both lied on the ground, but only one of the two groups were lifeless. Even so, ten bodies on such a well-travelled road were more than enough for him. "*Okay guys, we're through here...*" Katsu said as he moved towards the rear of the wagon, "*Grab as much as you can and let's go home.*"

Filling up his bag, Katsu nodded appreciatively to the elderly couple. The old man got out of the front of the wagon, however, and handed Katsu a second bag. Inside was food that was a little more exotic than Katsu was used to seeing, yet he silently took it with a low bow. Within minutes, he was leading the way back to Kirigakure. He kept to the tree tops on the way back, effortlessly jumping between branches. It wasn't for a few minutes that he realised the others were falling behind, or that maybe he was just going too fast, so Katsu slowed down enough that the others wouldn't lose sight of him. Even so, he maintained a lead sufficient to forewarn them of any attackers.

When the group finally reached the Fuzen Checkpoint, Katsu whispered "*Kiri sute gomen...*" before silently killing the two ninja stationed there. Half an hour later, the group were finally standing in the Mizukage's office once again.

"*You returned earlier than I expected,*" the Mizukage smiled, giving each of the group a strong thanks, "*And with more food than I had intended!*"
"*We have the merchants to thank for that,*" Katsu sighed, "*They gave us more food than we intended to bring back.*"
"*It is good to know there are some who are at least sympathetic to our plight,*" the Mizukage smiled, "*Now why don't you all eat something? It's the least you deserve.*"

Katsu refused the offer, however. He wasn't hungry and he had other business to attend to. Saying his goodbyes to the others and excusing himself from the room, Katsu left to be alone. He found himself sitting atop the roof of his family's home, a single thought repeatedly crossing his mind...

_I'm growing stronger - it won't be long now... It won't be long 'til I'll be able to convince the Mizukage to let me search for the Seven Swordsmen._


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
The Eyes of Lilith *

_ “Don’t block me out! Kikiki!!”_ the voice yelled

Kei eyes widen as she was frantically trying to find where the voice was coming from! Her eyes darted from across the room as she held her hands up against her ears tightly as the voice laughter rung out. The only thing that was going was the shower that was straight across from her. Where the hell was the voice coming from!?

Kei began to shut her eyes tightly and her tears began to fall…

So scared…
So very scared..

_ “Hahahah!!! AND YOU DARE CALL YOURSELF AN AOSUKI!!!! _ the voice yelled loud and angry enough for her to shoot open her eyes

And there she was…The girl with the bright blue hair and red eyes…

She jumped on Kei and clasped her hands around Kei neck tightly! Kei  gasped for as the girl was laughing manically at Kei pain and twisted body movement, she was laughing and laughing hard as if she enjoyed Kei wretched pain. But then she stopped laughing when Kei smiled, a smile as crazy as hers. Kei eyes narrowed in at the crazy one…

“ha…Ha…HAHAHA!!! THIS DOESN’T HURT AT ALL!!!” Kei laughed

* Kyo Aosuki:
Stronger*

“Mother ….” Kyo said as she finally let him go

Taiyou eyes warmed like she always did, this was her understanding mood the look that she gave him and his sister when she wanted to be motherly. Hell, she was always loving at this point. He took a deep breath, having the talk with Ryoji and arguing with Koji.

It made him realize that he had to get stronger….

“…I want a summoning…” Kyo said

Taiyou looked at him weirdly and Kyo knew he had to explain

“I want to protect! I want to protect Kei with my life! And I will do anything even if that means risking my life!!!” Kyo yelled, “And no matter what! Even if you say that I am not old enough! I want to go and find a summoning so me and him can get stronger.”

Taiyou smiled, “…You sound just like your father…”

Kyo heart jumped a bit…

Taiyou looked out the window and then nodded, “Kay…I’ll let you leave the nest just this once…”

Kyo heart jumped


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 3, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai stared at the worm in front of him and began to walk around it. It was red with its belly a yellowish white. It had horns, one on its head and two on its rear. It was four feet long and didn't look too bright. The worm tilted its head as Sakurai began to examine it. *"Let me go to the library to study up on you."* Sakurai stared at the worm for a minute as it blankly stared at him. *"Alright... Lets go."* Sakurai turned around and the big worm followed him.

Sakurai entered the library and came out with an encyclopedia of bugs. *"Hmm. Moths are a lot like caterpillars. Well I guess that is alright."* Sakurai closed the book and looked at the bug. *"Do something interesting."* It tilted its head to the left still not understanding. *"I'm going to get no where fast with this thing."*


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
The Eyes of Lilith *

The reflection that came out of the water was quickly over took when Kei slammed her fist into the others side and twirled her over, so Kei can be on top. Kei squeezed the others neck tightly and tighter, the other winced in pain as her body began to jerk at the pain. She was trying to breath, she was trying to breath so hard but Kei wasn’t letting her. Soon the other was crawling at Kei hands…

“Hahhaa!!!” Kei laughed, “Does it feel good!? Huh!? Does it!!?” 

The other began to slow down her movements and Kei only tighten her grip on the others neck, until slowly her blue hair turned white and her eyes turned a dark blue. Kei eyes widen and her grip lessen on the thing as it now stared lifelessly on the ground…

Kei grabbed her head, “…Not real….Not real…Not real…!!!”

Soon she closed her eyes really tightly and opened them…The body was gone and the stare that lifeless stare was gone…

Kei breathed…

_ “Milady Kei…Your mother is here to pick you up and take you home…You are being discharged now..” _ the nurse voice said

Kei looked around, “…Kay….I am coming…”

Kei got up and sighed in relief…

It was an illusion….


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery/ The Truth*

He just smiled at his remark. He was proud of the kid, really proud. He soon saw as Taiyou entered the room and hugged her child. He waited for awhile and then patted her shoulder. He was serious and said. 

"I want to talk to you... alone. It's about your kid..."


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki: 
Stronger together than apart *

Kyo smiled as he got up and then he saw the serious that flashed between his uncle and his mother. It was something that he would have to stay out of. For now. He got up and went to go find Kei, she was running down the hallway, they smiled at each other and gave each other a tight hug. Kei was hesitant to tell him about what happened in the bathroom..

“Kei…I am going to get a summoning…” Kyo smiled

Kei smiled, “Really so cool!! Is it going to be like moms?”

Kyo shook his head, “Nope…A phoenix!”

Kei squealed, “So cool!! Mother is going to give it to you?”

Kyo nodded, “You need one to!” 

Kei smiled and hugged her brother as slowly she felt something tugging them apart. And Kyo could feel it to deep inside his heart, he knew something was changing. But he just hugged her tightly and loved her the best he could.

Because she was the only one


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 3, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro walked up to the guy in the white robe as to Hakro was a bathrobe. He asked for a fight catching the guys name was Akira. "My name is Hakro." He noticed the brown pup stop licking his neck. He did not know if the fight was accepted but ran to a open spaced from the village of Fuzen. He stop suddlen when he was at the open spaced and turned around seeing Akira had follow him to the spot. "Make your move first Akira." He stuff his summoning in one of his pockets as Spike jumped out of the bushes he had tracked his masters scent to this spot. Spike growled at Hakro as Hakro growled back as they communicated as wolves did to under stand each other.



*Akira*

Following the guy, Akira calmly strolled behind him. The Iron sand in his robes, moved and shifted along with the hidden pockets. Now in an open area of the village, he silently watched this guy ready himself. Suddenly a wolf jumped out the bushes and both of them were growling at one another. "Oooooooh. K. I was expecting a fight between the both of us, but if you want to bring in a useless furball. Be my guest."

On the back of his ankle, the iron powder from one of his hidden leg pockets created a small fissure in the ground, and started making it's way into the open field in front of him. "So, it's my turn?" Pulling out a shuriken, he held it up to his face and took aim. "Here weeeeee go." Pulling back to his side, he lunged his arm forward and sent the shuriken flying straight for the wolf.


*Kuzunoha*

A light droplet of sweat formed on her brow as she lightly chuckled. "Eheheheheh.." _'Yeah...got stuck with a couple of weirdos.'_ Clearing her throat, she slowly raised her arms and crossed them. "Well. My name is Kuzunoha Uzumaki. Um. I like to read..sorta. Mangas and all that. I'm not particularly great at anything. I don't care much for glass or fire. Jutsu is still jutsu to me." Shrugging abit she continued. "Err....what are we suppose to even do after forming this team...are we suppose to wait for a sensei or something?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*












"Oh god ..." Tifa sighed, resting her forehead in her palm.

J sighed, taking a ciggarette out of the pack in his pocket and lighting it, before beginning to take a long puff on it. "J stands for joking? Look kiddos, I'm here to make sure you all don't get yourselves killed by a group of low-level chunin hungry for you guys. To survive in this world, you have to be tough and grow up," he muttered, looking up to the sky. His ear twitched as Date seemed to be making his _'I'm the cool hero dude'_ speech, causing him to grab him by his shirt. 

"Want to get yourself killed? The life of a shinobi is tough. I've been through much harsher things then _"My sensei called me a cabbage"_" he mimicked, looking into his eyes with a sly expression. He let go, taking the ciggarette out of his mouth and blowing a burst of smoke. "But the thing is, I like you guys. You've got spunk. You're all not afraid to speak out against someone like me ... heh! Last student I taught, he didn't even say anything about the nickname I gave him. Only a month after I left him, he was killed in a B-Rank mission. _B-Rank_."

"Well, if you think we will take anything like that for a moment, you are mistaken J!" Tifa smiled, flexing her left arm muscles. 
"Manly chick?"
"Who's a manly chick!? I don't have these huge horrid muscles hanging off of my arms like bits of fat, do I!?" Tifa blurted, shoving her arms behind her back as her face turned red.
"Just kiddin' with ya! And hey, you took it didn't you? Seconds after you said you wouldn't huh ..." J smirked, giving a sly smile.
"N-No! Dammit! Can we just get on with a mission, please!?"
"Yeah yeah ... sure ..." J grumbled, before placing his hands on Date and Son's shoulders. "Monkey Boy, Cabbage: you guys ready? Jugs said she's up for a mission ... and missions need a four man squad."
"Come on, we need to have our first mission together! A B-Rank right!?"
"Don't get spunky Jugs. It'll have to be a D or C for now." 
"Uwah!" Tifa groaned, placing her hands on her hips. "We're better than that!"

*Vaan Warholic*

Vaan was ready to walk in when Setsuka did it for him. She grabbed his wrist and dragged him in, before dropping him off at the table before walking back into the kitchen. She seemed to be cooking something, based on her apron and the smell of it. She confirmed it anyway, and then asked him what he wanted. At first, he wasn't quite sure what to say, and was moving his mouth like a fish. "Uh- ... I'm here to uh ... get to know my teammates? Yeah, get-to-know-my-team-mates," he spoke, drifting off into a conversation with himself towards the end. "So ... don't you have any siblings or anything?" he asked, trying to get a conversation going. 

As he waited for her reply, the thought of her unique trait of pink hair drifted into his mind. He hadn't met anyone with pink hair before, but his mother spoke of a woman she used to know with pink hair, who was a complete bitch. Vaan disagreed with this statement, as he believed in not judging people by their covers or by other's opinions. He never knew her name, but he was always interested in why his mother had this hate for this certain woman. Vaan sighed, before standing up and shuffling his feet into the kitchen. He leaned against the counter away from Setsuka, watching her cook. "Why are you so alone in this house? Doesn't it get boring?"

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Lyra! Could you go and fetch some plates from the attic please? I seem to have run out of some!" Lyra's mother called, giving a glare towards Lyra's little brothers who were chasing eachother around the house. 
"Did they break it?" she asked, standing up from the dining table.
"Yes! Ugh ... sometimes I wish they would just read a book for a few years! Hehe, they are the white and blue ones in the large brown box with _'0219'_ labeled on it," Her mother replied, adjusting the pots on the fire.
"Okay mom!" Lyra smiled, taking off her shoes before rushing upstairs. Their house was big - with three floors and each being large enough to be a house themselves, it felt like a trek up the Hokage Mountain just getting to the attic.

As she rushed up the last flight of stairs, she bumped into her sister who was just a little younger than her - only a year or so. She seemed sad, as she fiddled with the bows wrapped around her pigtails as she sat on the stairs. "What's up Mugi-chan?" she asked, sitting next to her on the brown wooden steps.
"Everyone else is either at work or school ... at least all the girls. The boys downstairs are just playing random boy-games ..." she frowned, looking down at her lap. Lyra gave her a rub on the back, before grabbing her hand.
"Hey, mom asked me to go and get some plates from the attic. Want to help?" 
"Yay! I-I mean ... sure!" Mugi smiled before following Lyra up to the third floor. The latter jumped up and gripped the handle, opening the door and pulling the ladder down. Both of them climbed up into the dark room, with the only light source being the tiny circular window far at the back of the attic. 

"It's really dark in here Lyra-nee-chan!"
"I know, I know ... here, I think there is a match here somewhere ..." she mumbled, searching the shelf in the attic for the box of matches. "Found it!" she exclaimed, quickly lightning a match and using it to find the box.
"Where are the plates?" Mugi asked, scanning through clutter and boxers sprawled across the floor.
"Mom said it was a box labeled ... uh ... 09 ... 12? Yeah, 0912 I think ... well, no harm in checking!" she shrugged, before quickly finding the box. It was a medium sized box, and had a large amount of tape over it. Lyra took out her kunai and began slicing the tape, with Mugi watching with curiosity.
"There is plates in there right, nee-chan? Why is there so much tape!?"
"Dunno ... but hey, I got it open!" Lyra smiled, ripping open the boxes. It wasn't what she expected. Instead of the plates her mother described, there was just various old books and jewellery which she persumed belonged to their mother. She put her kunai away, glancing at the stuff inside.
"Wow, pearls! They look so pretty!" Mugi beamed, reaching inside and digging through the box. She pulled out a pearl necklace and put it on, while putting on the rings too. Lyra giggled to herself, before looking for a box with a similar number to that.

0912 ... obviously not that. 0291? Did it even begin with zero? Lyra thought to herself, as she looked around the room.
"Hey, check this out Lyra-nee!" Mugi called, waving over to Lyra. The latter walked over and crouched next to the box, curious.
"What is it?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike growled at Hakro one more time, "I rather be naked than be wearing a bathrobe." Hakro noticed something was not right but what. Spike noticed a kunia in coming right at him as he jumps before the shrukin hits him, his ears pricked up to see if the shrukin return or not. "So what,we have to fight what we have at the moment including my wolf who is also a weapon." Spike's gold eyes made a side glanced at his master and growled back as Hakro understands him. As hakro's wolf teeth and claws show as his wolf markings appeared. He pulled out a explosion note attacked to a kunia and throws it at Akira, He rush at Akira with his speed to try to hit him drunk like style to unpredic his move ments as Spike rush at Akira too as Spike had his ow plan. As the little pup stuck out her head and yelps. Hakro growleds at her as unuisi did not cry she was ready for battle.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina woke up with a stiff back from sleeping in a chair, she yawns as she stretches and stood up. She heard scratching from the front door as she took caution to see what kind of danger was it this time. She opens the door as a Tanuki scurried into the cabin and wraps it's body around one of her legs. Akina leaned downward and feeled for the tanuki, to Akina it was some sort of dog mixed with raccon. The tanuki did not bite her as she felt for a scroll and took from the tanuki. She read the scroll as her hands went over the brail markings as she read.



> Mission: Taming of the Wild Stallion
> Rank: C
> Team Slots: None
> Client: Misty
> Descrpition: I will give you this scroll because you are the one. I feel it. I feel it in my heart that you can scale the winds and tame the stallion of the clouds. In a cave called "Sky Cavern" at the very bottom there is a drop, but it very dangerous. If you are weak of heart...You will land and die...But if you heart is strong..The Stallion is going to see you as it new Master​



Akina rolled up the scrolled as she pulled out some paper. as she made in brail markings, to leave behind fo her brother to find later and looked up the brail symbols mean. She finds a brail map in her bag, even though Hakro had his own map. She packed a bag fulled of her ninja tools and food. She ties the note to the inside of the door of the front door then shuts and locked the cabin as she sets off to fiShe nd Misty. She took out the map and feeled where the placed where Misty lived. She had a hinted she was on the right path as she walked for miles to get there to find Misty house and then off to the caves. Her heart was in this mission she really wanted to change and final have a friend when nobody was around as a human at all.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki: 
Getting Ready For Change*

Kyo grabbed Kei things and began to walk outside to their home, their mother was takling to Ryoji and the kids weren't rushing them. They were home, they felt safe. At least that what home felt to them. A safe heaven away from the crappy world that was out to kill them. Kei took a deep breath as she released a squeal.

The hospital smell was killing her!

"It seems so good!!"Kei smiled as she placed her hands behind her back and twirled around

Kyo nodded,"...Yeah that hospital smell was getting on my nerves."

He smiled as they made their way home, the city was bustling and the ninjas smiled and nodded at the two future leaders. But the kids knew something, that the atmosphere was tenser after they had gotten kidnapped. It seemed it sparked something that was an undeniable rage in the villagers.

Kyo made it home and opened the door for Kei, she sighed as she rushed in and put her stuff down. 

"I want to get a scroll to...I want dragons..Like dad.."Kei smiled

Kyo looked down,"Why can't you get something that is like you...A monkey..?"

Kei smiled and shook her head,"Nope I want to be strong and I want my summoning to be strong just like me!"

Kyo shook his head,"You know you have to find dad first?"

Kei smiled and nodded her head, dad was never home and nor did he come home much. She sighed as she sat in  chair and watched as her brother got packed for his journey to get his summoning.

"That is why...I am going with you...We will hopefully see him."Kei smiled

Kyo smiled warmly even though their was an ache in his heart telling him that she shouldn't go...

A few minutes later, Kyo and Kei split ways...


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra peeped into the box to try and see what Mugi was referring to. "I can't see anything Mugi," she concluded, peeping over to the young girl.
"It's in my hand silly! Look!" She gasped, handing the object in question to Lyra. It was a photo, that seemed to be worn. Lyra looked at the photo and saw it was of a young girl smiling brightly in the hands of a woman. The woman was blocked out of the picture, but the girl seemed to have a unique trait about her. Her hair was red, with silver ends which reminded her of Taiyou and her family. The girl was also holding a teddy bear, which Lyra was sure she had seen before.

"Who is this girl? I don't think she's lived here ..." she mumbled, still staring at the photo.
"I know! This place was only started up 10 years ago, and I don't remember ever seeing this girl. You don't think ... mommy has a blood child?" Mugi frowned, depressing thoughts racing through her mind. Most of them were jealousy, as she didn't want their mother to have a blood-related child. She was their mother, who took in all these children without parents. She was theirs, and theirs only.
"No ... this girl has strange hair. And look - her eyes are red. That can't be normal," Lyra pointed out the girl's bright eyes, which were a vibrant crimson. "And I'm guessing those arms around the girl are her mother's ... or maybe mom's?"
"We should show mom! Maybe she can tell us who she is!?" Mugi chimed, jumping up from her spot.
"O-Okay!" Lyra nodded, standing up and climbing down from the attic. She shoved the photo in her pocket to help Mugi down, before the two began heading down the stairs.

When they got to the bottom floor, they walked into the kitchen where their mother was making the finishing touches to the feast. "Mommy mommy! Look!" Mugi waved her hands frantically, trying to get her mother's attention.
"What is it?" she asked, turning to Mugi and Lyra.
"We found this picture ... of a girl. We don't recongise her and we were just wondering: do you know her?" Lyra inquired, passing the image to her. Claire (Their mother's name) looked at the picture, and frowned, before tensing up.
"Where ... did you find this?" she asked, her tone different then before; colder and slower.
"W-We found it in the attic! Is something wrong, mom?"
"Nothing nothing! You kids shouldn't be picking rubbish up out of there," she slaughtered the subject, before ripping the photo up into peices and throwing it in the bin. "And you never brought my plates! Tch, go and fetch them please!"
"Mom, why did you do that!?" Lyra yelled, reaching for the bin and trying to grab the small peices. However, her mother grabbed her wrist and yanked her away.
"Don't you _dare_!"
"Mommy! Stop!" Mugi wailed, pulling them apart. "Why is it such a bad thing!?" Claire was speechless for a moment, but simply turned away from them, leaving no reply. 

_What was her problem?_ Lyra began to think of answers to this question, as the three stood in silence. Their mother turned off the stove and head into the main room to gather the children for dinner. As she went, Lyra took the chance and quickly dug through the bin, grabbing as many peices of the photo of she can before walking towards the backdoor. 
"Lyra-nee! What are you doing!?" Mugi whispered, shuffling over to her.
"I need answers! There is something about this girl that is bothering mom! J-Just tell her I've uh- ... gone to train!" Lyra gave her sister a quick kiss on the forehead before running out of the door. She shoved the peices in her pouch, before running into the center of Fuzengakure. As she ran and ran, only one thought went through her mind.

_Just ... who was this girl?_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha*

"*Whoa, whoa, wait*."  Date looked at J.  "*You're our Jonin leader?*."  He mentally sighed.  _Fuckin great.  I have to take orders from this guy.  Well first impressions just went down the toilet, I'll have to make up for it on missions_.  He cracked his neck from side to side.  "*Oh, and by the way, my name is Date Uchiha, but I guess you're gonna call me Cabbage anyway.  I'm a genjutsu and ninjutsu type.  My first element, like all Uchiha is fire*."  

He put his hands in his pockets and nodded.  "*Now then, let's go get that mission taken care of.*"  He looked over at Tifa sk for a B-Rank before J shot her down.  "*She's right!  We may be fresh genin, but that doesn't mean we suck!  We're all pretty talented, we can handle a B-Rank!  We're way better than D Ranks, or even C Ranks for that matter*!"



Laix said:


> *Vaan Warholic*
> 
> Vaan was ready to walk in when Setsuka did it for him. She grabbed his wrist and dragged him in, before dropping him off at the table before walking back into the kitchen. She seemed to be cooking something, based on her apron and the smell of it. She confirmed it anyway, and then asked him what he wanted. At first, he wasn't quite sure what to say, and was moving his mouth like a fish. "Uh- ... I'm here to uh ... get to know my teammates? Yeah, get-to-know-my-team-mates," he spoke, drifting off into a conversation with himself towards the end. "So ... don't you have any siblings or anything?" he asked, trying to get a conversation going.
> 
> As he waited for her reply, the thought of her unique trait of pink hair drifted into his mind. He hadn't met anyone with pink hair before, but his mother spoke of a woman she used to know with pink hair, who was a complete bitch. Vaan disagreed with this statement, as he believed in not judging people by their covers or by other's opinions. He never knew her name, but he was always interested in why his mother had this hate for this certain woman. Vaan sighed, before standing up and shuffling his feet into the kitchen. He leaned against the counter away from Setsuka, watching her cook. "Why are you so alone in this house? Doesn't it get boring?"



*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka smiled at him.  "*I just have my onii-chan.  He's away on a mission in the Land of Wind right now, but he should be back soon*."  She tilted her head to one side.  "*Lonely?  Well, if I ever do feel lonely, I have you, Len-kun, Date-kun, and Tifa-neesan to talk to.  So I'm never really alone*."  She smiled and nodded, before turning the stove off and smelling the pot.  "*It came out good!  You want some?  It's curry*."


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2011)

*Vaan Warholic*

"You have a brother? I take it he is much older than," he shrugged, sitting on the counter. "And I guess you do have us huh ... heh, we're a diverse bunch!" He smirked as Setsuka turned off the stove and offered the food she cooked. It was curry. He hated curry. Detested it. But he couldn't just say it aloud, it was too rude. "O-Okay! Looks ... delicious!" he smiled half-heartedly, before jumping off the counter and sitting down at the table. He sat on his hands, not wanting to touch the food. Vaan was thinking of ideas of how to cover up his hate for the food, with only seconds before she brought it in.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Hmpf*

Since he still had time and his mother was no where to be found, Kyo went to the park. He sighed as he sat down on a bench and watched as the kids played. He was always envious of all those lucky bastard who had parents that had time to spare. Damn idiots, didn't know shit about being alone and having that one person that was there for you.

Kyo looked up at the air and sighed

From the very beginning Kei was there, along with the different nannies, and the nannies that tried to kill them because of their stupid grudge against their parents. Kyo remembered when he was picking flowers with Kei and this random person came up with a hoe and slammed it on his head because he was his father child.

"Fuck this world..."Kyo complained

He cracked open a soda bottle it was Kei favorite Sour Apple

It was sort of his too...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 4, 2011)

Setsuka nodded.  "*Yup!  He's twenty*."  She placed a plate of rice and curry in front of Vaan.  It was piled high.  After all, boys do eat more than girls.  She then tucked into her own plate, which was much smaller.  "*Well, go ahead Vaan-kun!  Eat up*!"  She looked at him, and put on the cutest most adorable sad face anyone had ever seen.  "*Y-you do like it, right Vaan-kun*?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2011)

*Lyra*

Her sprint turned into a slow walk as she walked through the stream of people coming towards her, brushing past each of them. She didn't know where she was going. She didn't know who to go to. Glancing ahead, she saw the park that sat with kids playing around and dogs being walked - or in some cases, humans being walked.

Walking through the park, she realised what a nice day it was. The sun was shining brightly, and the children here were having the time of their lives. Lyra remembered her days playing here too, and could even see a few old faces among the groups of people here. There was one face her eye caught that got her attention. Kyo Aosuki, sitting on a park bench. What were the odds of finding him here? Lyra sighed, walking over to the brown wooden bench he sat on, before taking a seat next to him. She kept her distance; not sitting to close, to the point they were both on opposite ends of the bench. There was a small moment of silence, before Lyra spoke. "So ... what brings you to the Agony Bench?"

*Vaan*

Seeing the plate Setsuka brought in made him want to throw up there and then. He saw her plate had barely anything on it, which he saw typical of girls trying to lose weight. However, his plate is what caught his attention the most. Piled high, to around half-a-foot was the food he hated. He couldn't bare to eat curry, with the often bland taste or the thickness of it making his tongue bitter. "Hey hey, Setsuka - how about uh- ... some ice cream instead?" he smiled, taking second glances between the plate of food and Setsuka. However, she put on that adorable puppy face that nobody could resist. He blushed a little, turning his face away before looking back at the food. It wouldn't be a good idea to start off what is meant to be a friendship by insulting one's cooking, so he decided to bare hit.

Picking up the fork hesitantly, Vaan didn't take his eyes off the food for a second, just in case a monster popped out and gobbled him down. Curry was evil. How could one eat such evil!? It was _impossible_! But looking back at Setsuka and her cute little face, he felt like he had to do it. Just for her; no, just for that look. Vaan poked his fork into the rice drenched in curry, before bringing it slowly to his mouth. Come on Vaan ... just a little! he tried to encourage himself to eat it, but his muscles weren't responding. _Come on you bastard! I bet the Raikage could eat it! _

Without a second's thought, Vaan shoved the fork into his mouth, releasing the evil known as curry into his mouth! It churned it's away around, but refused to go down his throat as Vaan's face began to turn green.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 4, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina walked into a feild with blooming flowers with butterflies and bees buzzing around the flowers. She could scence that it was peacefull in the feilds at this time of year. As she kept walking alone intill she got near the hotsprings, Akina was thinking she made a wrong turn intill she back tracks to the the fort in the road. She pulled out her map as to find out where she was at the moment, then take a different path from the fort in the road. She kept walking intill she came to another village in country of the wind nearest to the moutains and the different caves with tunnels not knowing wear they lead to. She kept walking till she found a women, "Escuse me, I am looking for a women named Misty?" "Yes she lives closet to the moutain range, miss." Akina bowed thanking the women.

Akina walked towards the moutain range to see if Misty as home, as she walked towards the front door of Misty. A few arrows almost hitting Akina, but she mandage to dodge and block all the arrows. "Not bad for a ninja who as strong hope. Becareful in the tunnels and caverns, I been lost in there for a few weeks at a time. Anyway One will lead you to the Sky Cavern and the other would lead to Cavern of Under World. "I do my best to not end up their and end up in the Cavern of Sky to get the wing horsed summioning." Before you continue your journey you must sign this scroll with your blood. Akina smiled and signed the scroll after she pricked her finger with blood. "Good bye for now, Misty," she waved good bye as she taps her staff as she enters the mouth of the cave as darkness swallow her up into darkness. She came apon a fort as the sign was engraved into stoned. She touch the stone and got a mental picture of what the sign said. Be warned by the path you choose to the heavens or to Hell. Both paths will lead to your death which path you choose and be reborn from the heat of the light of the flames of your soul. Akina had a strong scense to take the left path of the fort not knowing what lies ahead.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Oh.*

Kyo was sipping his soda and staring at the laughing children when he was struck by Lyra, he looked up and almost cracked a grin. She was a cute girl and almost fuckable, if he wanted to. But Kyo was in his own world, wanting to protect Kei and all. The will to get stronger and be the strongest that was his goal.

"Yo miss flat chest~"he smiled,"Your lips look extra glossy today, got a frog to kiss ya?"

That when he did crack a grin before looking down at his bottle and then lifting it up to her as if she wanted it.


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2011)

*Lyra*

Lyra couldn't help but smirk at his comment, with her head turned away from him. He seemed to be referring to the kiss, causing Lyra to turn around towards him. Kyo was offering her his drink, to which she declined. "So, you've been thinking about me all this time? How sweet (!)" she quipped sarcastically, crossing her legs and leaning forward. She didn't know what it was about him, but there was something addictive to him. No matter how much she told herself she hated him, she still came back for more. Lyra still sat down and talked to him, and she still played these sarcastic games they play. But hey - she wasn't complaining.

"Aren't you meant to be training with your mom or something fancy like that?" she asked, resting her chin in her hand. "I mean, isn't that all you do? You seem to suck at it anyway~"


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

Suwoko's tail, currently unused, wrapped around Suwoko's waist like a belt. He let out a loud yawn.

I'm game for whatever, as long as I don't have to stay still for long.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Oh*

He smirked at the girl quick as ever and still a little bit bitchy, but in a cute way. Kyo looked at the sky this time and sighed as he took another swig of his soda. It was almost gone and he just chugged that back and threw it in the trash can, he looked at the girl and remembered that he had hurt Kei because of his selfishness...

Bullshit, Kei was strong enough to know that he played around...

"Oi don't think like that its annoying, you don't the perfect boobs to make me even lust after ya."he laughed and then he turned around and formed a circle with his hand,"The perfect boobs are not to big and not to small and can make the girl make sweet sounds each time you squeeze them and plus they have to be mines...Those are the perfect titties for me...Yep..."

Kyo smiled at her when she said something about training,"I am going to train with my sister this time, we are going out of the village to find each other summonings...Don't miss me too much, but I guess your froggy boyfriend will please ya~"

He smirked


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kazuma - Fight for the freedom part 1*

It had passed a week since that little private talk between Kazuma, Kaede and Ginji. Both the oldman and the young woman were really happy or maybe glad that the boy, for the first time in a while, really wanted something, he wanted his freedom and of course he wanted Kaede and Ginji to go with him.

_ At the main office up in the factory_

"That is my report, sir" a guard said as his face showed malice in it, he was the one who led Ginji towards Kazuma a week ago, and as soon as he heard the news of "The demon" or as the boss called him "His moneymaker", wanting to leave the place and have his own freedom, the guy went to tell the news to the owner of the factory and well owner of all those prisoners. In exchange, for the information, the guard got a promotion and of course more money than usual.He was in charge of monitoring Kazuma and his 2 friends.

"I see, so that is how it is....These little bastards believe that they can escape from here? they think that they have rights,uh? they shall be punished!!!" a man in blue suit, white tie and white shoes, slicked back that was behind a desk said, his eyes showing the anger and evil"They should be thanking me that they?re still alive!"the guy yelled once again as the guard was only looking at him in silence"Sir, if you allow me to say it....I have a great idea"the smile of the guard implying that his idea was not good...for Kazuma.

*The next day*

"Where could Kaede-neechan be? she usually is around here at this time"the black and white haired guy wondered while stretching his body, the day before that, an announcement of him fighting another awesome fighter was heard around the place, even between the slaves the excitement was big since in that fight there was going to be the first prize that the owner of the place, Geki Hamari, was going to give to the winner of a fight.

" So that is how it is old man...hehehe, I will enjoy this"the guard said, as in Ginji?s face many feelings could be seen, anger, sadness, impotence, resignation.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Treasure Treasure Everywhere*

Kei was in the junkyard, it seemed emptier than usual but she shrugged it off, she must find some treasure today and give it to her mother before she leaves and then when she finds her father. She will give him something to! Kyo always loved the things she gave him, he still had the necklace that she found and cleaned for him. 

Kyo...

Kei touched her heart, she needed him and yet even though that.She couldn't tell him what happened, she couldn't tell her own blood about the crap that happened in the bathroom. But why, she always told him everything, there were no secrets between the two.

None at all, but she knew this secret would lead to others....

Kei shook her head wildly,"No time to pout! I gotta find something for dad!"Kei smiled as she dug her way though the junk


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya was walking through Fuzen, just...thinking, wondering about things. His life sure had become hectic. And yet...it was nice. He'd made friends, he was improving himself exponentially, and he was, well, happy. For the most part. He remembered visiting Kei and (to a lesser extent) Kyo in the hospital, a shiver running down his spine. He wondered, had he crossed the line? Was it his place to say something? But he shook his head. No, he remembered how Kyo had hurt Kei- had hurt _his friend_. He had the right to step in and say something, if she was being hurt.

Looking to the left, his eyes wandered over the junk yard he was passing, and, as if by fate, he saw someone familiar digging through the garbage. Stopping, he stood there, confused for a moment, before calling out *"Kei? Is that you?" *as he began walking into the dump.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Treasure Treasure Everywhere*

Kei digged deeper in the pile, she saw a nice watch that could be fixed. But she couldn't get though the small hole, she pouted and thought for a moment. And then she sucked in her stomach and slammed her way though the tiny hole crawling though the other crap before reaching the watch that was sitting comfortably on a fridge.

She grabbed the small thing, her butt sticking in the air and she waving it all around as she mused over the thing.

It was beautiful! How could anyone throw this away!? Yeah the glass was broken but Kei could hear it still tick.

"Kei? Is that you?"

A voice asked, it was muffled but Kei could hear it though the trash but as soon as she heard vibraton in the ground she yanked herself away from the hole and watched everything crashed. Kei looked in shock as her cave of wonders was now closed off because of someone walking on it.

But at least she got the watch...

Kei looked up and then saw Iyashii,"Oh..It is you.."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya set his jaw at what Kei said. *"Yeah. It's me. Sorry if my presence is so unbareable to you. Why don't I turn away, before you vomit just from looking at my abbominable appearance"*. Spinning on his heel, Iya turned his back on Kei, crossing his arms.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm...Weirdo?*

Kei laughed,"You must took it the wrong way? Oh it you is like 'Oh its you!' see...Ha!"

Kei turned on her heel and continued to dig though the garbage as she picked up a old dirty ball, she chuck it at the back of Iyashii head. Dead Aim. She smiled and turned back to what she was doing, before turning around and climbing up a pile of trash or soon to be treasure.

"You know, you keep acting like that you going to wind up alone."Kei smiled,"Its only natural, that if you keep seeing the negative in things and running away like a dog that did something bad. It is actually will be kinda weird."

Kei smiled before turning back around and digging though the trash and then pulling out a book, wore and torn from damage, but pretty readable.

She turned back to Iyashii and smiled as she sat on her hill,"You act like a girl!!! Hahaha!!!"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii muttered under his breath *"Sorry, the '..' at the end of your sentance made me think it had a reluctant tone..."*

Moving to the side just as the ball flew at him, dodging it ((Maybe if you hadn't god modded...)), Iya commented lightly *"Acting like what? It's not that I'm seeing the negative in things; I'm simply turning inwards out of anger and or sadness, at annoyance of your nievity...or something" *he added quickly onto the end.

Iya rolled his eyes at what she said last. *"Coming from you, that's something Kei" *he said dryly.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
...*

Kei frowned, he was walking towards her like he was the oldest and most wonderful thing on the block. She snorted before turning away and digging, this was her happy place and he didn't have to come and ruin it. Annoyance, nativity?  Kei groaned, what an asshole. She grabbed her watch and hugged it tightly..

She was going to marry someone like her dad, strong, cool, and always there for her...

She sighed as she wiped the sweat beads off her forehead and began to pull out a teddy bear logeded between a fridge and a counter. Damn that was hard and heavy, truthfully she wasn't suppose to be here. is where they were kidnapped, her and Kyo, and her mother warned her about the place until they cleaned out every nook and crany. 

Kei frowned as she turned back to Iyashii,"Then if I annoy you...Please leave, you shouldn't be around something that gives you a headache because it bad for your health."she said nodding her head


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai was at the training grounds petting Worm as he sat in the grass reading his encyclopedia when a ninja his age walked up to him. "What the heck is that thing? A giant worm? Ha, its ugly." The guy kicked worm, *"leave him alone."* Sakurai stood up to the ninja and stared at him face to face. "You think you can scare me? I am Tomaru No Uchia! Nothing can stand in my way. I can do anything I want! Even bully some pathetic fools." Sakurai's anger began to bubble, 'to even treat any single person with that amount of disrespect is unacceptable.' *"How dare you treat my summoning with such disrespect, and how dare you talk to another person like that. All people are equal, with none above another."* The other ninja laughed, "hah! Everything and everyone is under me. That means little insects like you and especially that worm." The ninja pointed at worm. *"No matter how you put it I must help you from your delusional reality and bring you to actuality."* Sakurai threw his hand down to the right and bugs swarmed behind him. "So you want to fight about it huh?"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 4, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> ...*
> 
> Kei frowned, he was walking towards her like he was the oldest and most wonderful thing on the block. She snorted before turning away and digging, this was her happy place and he didn't have to come and ruin it. Annoyance, nativity?  Kei groaned, what an asshole. She grabbed her watch and hugged it tightly..
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya laughed at what Kei said. *"I never said you give me a headache Kei. You just kind of...exaserbate me, what with your masochism. Anyway, we're teammates, so we need to get over any problems we have with each other"*. Glancing backwards, he noticed Kei struggling to get something. *"...Need help?" *he asked.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Damn*

Kei was in her own world, before she knew it. She was digging into the ground like it was something more under it. Her eyes widen as she began to crawl and the skin under her nails began to bleed. Something was telling her to keep digging! There was something their! Something she needed! Something that needed her!

What was it!?

Kei could feel it in the back of her head, it was like an itch that she couldn't scratch. Something she couldn't reach no matter how hard she tried. She wanted to scratch it by digging hard. Soon the garbage was nothing compared to Kei hands, her hands that dug though the dirt and the garbage.

Kei tore her hand against broken glass, but she still dug even though blood began to pour out and when she grabbed the bear. Her eyes widen in pure bliss, was this the thing that would stop the itching? Ha! Pulling it out of the ground and tearing it against the broken glass...

Kei smiled, her wound still bleeding...

Kei looked down at the droplets of blood,"Oh my...I am bleeding..."Kei smiled


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Unable to remain neutral any longer, Iya ran over to Kei, pulling her, clutching the bear, out of the garbage. *"Jesus, what the hell is the mater with you!? Crawling in garbage with dirt and decomposing food and stuff that can cut you!? Look at your cuts, they're covered in dirt!" *he took her hands in his, looking at them; bleeding fingernails, bleeding cuts, and filth all over them from digging. He opened up his canteen, and pulled some water out, scrubbing her wounds clean with it. As he finished, the water looking dark and opaque, he sighed. Her hands seemed fine, but they would have to get to the hospital. He stood, and reached out a hand to her. *"Come on, we need to get you checked out"*.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Aosuki*

Kei eyes narrowed,"Who said you can touch me?"Kei growled as she watched him scrubbed her wounds clean. That is when she turned around and looked at the sun and then began to climb up the hill of trash. Even though her wounds wee open, that didn't bother her. That was nothing.

It was like something was telling her it was nothing, it was just a slight tickling feeling in her arm. She felt neutral with the world, everything was a fucking lie. Who were the people who kidnapped her? Who were the people that harmed Kyo? That made her mother cry?

Kei turned around as she stood on the top of the hill,"...Those people...Those people who hurt my family...They are going to pay...With everything, their village, lives, and the lives of their next generation of children."Kei smirked

"I'll bring the devil from hell so he could greet those people..."Kei grinned,"They are all going to burn in fucking hell!"

Kei...

Kei wasn't Kei anymore...

She was an Aosuki...

A Pure blooded Aosuki


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya blinked, surprised by Kei's actions. *"Well..." *he said slowly, considering, *"I do agree that...anyone who hurt you...should be punished. But, their decendants? Inoccent children? Admittedly, those people shouldn't get to have children, but, if they do, the little ones aren't evil. They shouldn't be punished for their parents' actions. DO you like being kidnapped because of who your mother is?" *he asked Kei finally, looking at her, frowning, his brow furrowed.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 5, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Spike growled at Hakro one more time, "I rather be naked than be wearing a bathrobe." Hakro noticed something was not right but what. Spike noticed a kunia in coming right at him as he jumps before the shrukin hits him, his ears pricked up to see if the shrukin return or not. "So what,we have to fight what we have at the moment including my wolf who is also a weapon." Spike's gold eyes made a side glanced at his master and growled back as Hakro understands him. As hakro's wolf teeth and claws show as his wolf markings appeared. He pulled out a explosion note attacked to a kunia and throws it at Akira, He rush at Akira with his speed to try to hit him drunk like style to unpredic his move ments as Spike rush at Akira too as Spike had his ow plan. As the little pup stuck out her head and yelps. Hakro growleds at her as unuisi did not cry she was ready for battle.


*Akira*

"Well..thats just plain weird. You must be a nudist.....ha ha ha. Dangly parts....K. Time to end this." Putting up both his hands, with his index and middle finger extended. He simply pointed at the incoming kunai with the explosive note attached to it. "Peaw." The kunai abruptly changed direction and stabbed itself into the ground, then exploded. No with his free hand, he reached for another shuriken and threw it straight for the wolf, Spike. As it accelerated towards the dog, Akira kept his finger tips pointed straight at it. As it drew closer and closer to the wolf, he figured it was going to dodge again. By using his magnetism powers at the last second, he would change its trajectory so that it would pierce the dog even if it tried to dodge. By pointing his fingers at it and simply saying out loud, "Bang." As Hakro charged for him, he pointed both of his hands right at him. "Whoa..hold on there partner. I've got two dangerous weapons here." Making a clicking sound with his mouth as he lowered each of his thumbs, making his hands appear as if they were guns. "I was just showing you a demonstration of my powers. I can shoot invisible bullets of chakra from a distance. If you don't want a few more breathing holes. Your gonna do what I say."

*Sakurai*

Sakurai moved his hand forward at Tomaru and a swarm of kikichu insects followed. "You're going to have to do better than that." Tomaru began using hand signs. Suddenly Worm dashes forward at Tomaru, *"no!. What are you doing Worm! Get out of there!"* Tomaru finished his hand signs, "Great Fireball Technique!" Tomaru brought his hand up to his mouth in the shape of a circle and exhaled a stream of fire that took the shape of a sphere. It began to charge forward at Sakurai's insects and Worm. *"Worm, get out of there!"* Sakurai hesitated but charged off into the wooded area. In a explosion Sakurai's insects were taken out and Worm was laying on the ground. Sakurai ran out from the wooded area over to worm. *"Worm! Are you ok?"* Sakurai knelt down afraid to touch Worm's body. Worm looked up at Sakurai with weak eyes with dead kikichu bugs scattered around both of them. "Seems like your bugs can't handle the heat." Tomaru snapped his fingers. Worm looked up at Sakurai and suddenly began to spew a strange string around him. *"What is going on?"* Tomaru was a little surprised, "what is that bug doing?" Sakurai began to walk backwards still looking at Worm and he stared at Tomaru. "What are you looking at weakling?" Tomaru brought out three windmill blades and hurled them at Sakurai. *"No."* Sakurai jumped up and Tomaru activated his sharingan. "You can't get away bug!" Tomaru controled the blades through the air and before Sakurai knew it they were already around him. *"No!"*


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm?*

Kei began to laugh, laugh really hard to the point it hurt her stomach! Innocent!? No one was innocent! Kyo and her were living proof that children born of sin were sinful. Kei held her head together as if it was going to split in two. Soon she stopped laughing and her eyes narrowed at Iyashii.

Hatred was burning in her eyes...

"Innocent? Why don't you tell that to the people who were targeting my mother.They were harming us! They beat me and my brother until the time we couldn't even see...Ha!...Its really shameful Iyashii...It was really, i was crying so much and my brother...My loving brother made sure he didn't cry.."Kei recalled

She wrapped her arms around herself

".....He would understand my rage....He understood the feeling of hatred."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Tomaru pulled onto the metal threads then everything came together, but to Tomaru's surprise he only saw the threads go through Sakurai. "What?" Tomaru concentrated harder and saw that it was just a bunch of bugs put together to look like Sakurai. "What is going on?" Then Tomaru hear a couple of steps behind him. *"You messed up having me as your opponent Tomaru."* Sakurai was standing there and the kikichu bugs began to encircle both Sakurai and Tomaru. *"As you can see now I used an insect clone to fool you into attacking it, and I used a technique called insect cocoon while you played with my friend."* A single insect lands on Sakurai's finger, *"it helps me speed up the process of reproduction of the insects to obtain more kikichu."* Sakurai looked over to his left and a swarm of his insects carried over Worm.

*"It looks like I'm not the only one who fooled you. Worm has now entered his pupa stage."* Tomaru was furious from what he was hearing. "I'm still stronger than you bug!" Tomaru controlled the metal strings and made the three windmill blades go after Sakurai. "I'll kill you for making a fool of me!" Sakurai's swarm of bugs dropped worm's new form in front of him and Sakurai knelt down just before the blades reached him. "What?" The wind mill blades ricochet off the chrysalis and stabbed into the ground. *"You know what is interesting about the pupa stage? The moth or butterfly's larva stage puts a chrysalis around the original cocoon to protect it from predators. Ranging from soft as pillows to take the pressure of falls, or the density of a solid to protect it from anything piercing it's hull."* Sakurai stood up, *"You're finished Tomaru."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

During the explosion happen Hakro and Spike changed spaces with each other, Hakro did not want to indanger Spikes life at all at the moment. Hakro used Body Replacement Technique. As white smoke appeared as a log was lied on the ground. "I could care less about your threats and jutsu at the moments, this is a fight, let's fight freak. As usual even with crap like that." _"Even for a team mate get me to a doctor or so be it let me die, if I do give a message to the messed up sister that I have."_ "Even through i did what you said you would still fire at me anyways." _"Passing Fang,"_ Hakro did his powerful beast attacks on his back, he growled at Spike for something. Spike tried to go for Akira's wrist before doing his own beast like movements to help make the move passing fang more effective. "IN HELL, WHAT ARE YOUR DEMANDS ANYWAY MATE OF THIS CRAPPY TEAM OF OURS!" unuisi whined trying to say to Hakro next time you summon me, don't mess around, in this pup like form. She did not feel like she was needed and went back home.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina made a mark in the wall to make sure to not to get lost with reverse blade sword, but was not sure she ever come back this way at all. To Akina's sences they were getting cloged or something as she starts to heared as the mental pictures in her head gets jumbled up as well like she was cilmbing a moutain to the skyies and to the heavens. "Follow me," someone said Akina thought it was agoddess of a angle or something else that messed up her mind. She kept walkin to find the bottem of the cavern as suddenly she got a mental picture of what she heard, could that be something pushing her back where she started. She had a second thought or this could be her what she really looks like when she blossom into a 14 year old.



"Hello, I just heard you wait up." Akina felt she was alone as ever and wanted to catch the girl. Akina did not hear the girl footsteps, but could smell the scent of perfume she was wearing. She kept running as she did not noticed and falled to the bottem of the cavern. _"If I smelled something beautful and it is my death I still will not give up because one day I will be runited with my brother once more."_ She shut her eyes as two tears fall from her eyes, she did not hit the hard ground and be smashed to bits. She hit something soft that felt like feathers. She heard neighing as she was soaring out of the caves into the sky, Akina hold on tight she was overwhealm too she felt a change in herself as well, she had trust in this winges horse as they took to the skyies.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Tomaru smirked, "a bug thinks he can defeat a giant. How typical." Tomaru looked into Sakurai's eyes and Sakurai stared back at his. Suddenly Sakurai's world began to turn gray and he could no longer hear the sound of the wind nor the buzz of his insects. Everything began to speed up faster and faster, *"What is going on?"* Tomaru smiled, "you won't be able to hear this, but you are stuck in a genjutsu. You won't be able to use your stupid bugs nor be able to react to my attacks." Tomaru raised his arms up and made a gesture that signified, what can you do. The eyes on Worm's pupa stage could still see what is going on and in a blinding light the pupa form began to crack and shatter onto the ground. "What now?" Touma raised his hand in front of his face to block some of the blinding light emanating from the transition phase. He could make out that a moth emerged from the cocoon and began to flap its wings.

Tomaru was bubbling with anger, he began to do a set of hand signs and a black mist began to permeate from his body. "I won't lose. I just learned my new element and I'm not letting some nobodies beat me. Black Clouds Technique." The mist began to rise into the sky and Worm could sense the danger that is yet to come. Worm flapped its wings and began to take off from the ground. At this moment the kikichu bugs realized that their master was not in control anymore and they began to buzz with hunger. "Hey what's going on?" Worm latched onto Sakurai's back and took off into the forest as the kikichu bugs began to close in on Tomaru.


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"I doubt you know what the perfect boobs are, seeing as the closest you've gotten is your mother's milk," she scoffed, rolling her eyes at his comment. He then replied to her remark about his training, and mentioned her _"froggy boyfriend"_. Froggy boyfriend? It puzzled her for a moment, but within seconds she realised what he was referring too. 

Playful _bastard._

"Froggy boyfriend? Hehe, you are too cute! Me and Mr. Frog are doing fine thanks (!)," she laughed, brushing her hair back as she looked towards him. She wondered where he got this sort of overly-sexual pervertedness from. Lyra was sure it didn't come from Taiyou or Kei, who were too sweet to be like this. Perhaps his father? Now that she thought of it, he never really talked about his father; when he did, it wasn't very positive. 

"How is it that ... you are such a pervert? This sort of stuff must be genetic! I mean ... Fuzenkage-sama isn't a pervert, she's too womanly for that. I know Kei-chan isn't, and well ... does it come from your father? In other words, is your father a pervert too?" she winked, before breaking into a giggle.

*Tifa Warholic*

"Come on already! What's our mission!?" Tifa moaned, clenching her fists in eagerness. She wanted to get this thing going already! It was about time she could show her teamwork skills rather then her solo-fighting skills, which she found boring. Tifa enjoyed being around teammates, as it felt like one of those fantastic teams of heroes she read about in the comic book store. Just maybe, they could be just like that - in fact, Tifa thought they was closer already. Date was the outgoing leader of the group, while Son seemed to be the comical dude. And Tifa? What was _she_ exactly? Was she the heroine who always needed rescuing? Or the heroine always _doing_ the rescuing? This was a question that always got to her, and it scraped her mind trying to answer it.

"Hey hey, calm down! I don't have the mission details yet so ... let's get something to eat. I'm guessing you guys are pretty hung-" J gave a minute smile, before going back to his smirk. His suggestion to treat the kids to some food was cut off by Tifa.
"We've already eaten, _Jerk_ Beef!"
"_Jerk Beef_? That's the best you can come up with?"
"Well ... uh ... I don't have ... guys help me here!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 5, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date stifled back his laughter and patted Tifa on the shoulder.  "*It's okay Tifa *chuckle* Jerk Beef*..." He looked ahead at J.  "*Yeah, we've already eaten.  So unless you haven't eaten yet, we can get our mission and get going*."  He looked over at Tifa.  He could tell something was on her mind, but he didn't want to bother her about it.  He put his hands in his pockets and smiled.  _I'm gonna get even stronger than you, dad.  So you and mom... watch over me, okay?  Wish me luck.  Because I've got a long road ahead of me, but I'm not gonna give up on it._


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka looked up with a worried expression.  Vaan's face was bright green.  "*Vaan-kun?  Are you okay?  Are you choking?  Did I make too much*?"  She got up and walked over to him, leaning over and looking directly at him.  She ran to the kitchen and got some water and dropped a circular object into it.  The water began to fizz.  It was something her mom, a medic nin, whipped up to help with food-related issues by dissolving the food into an easily swallowed, tasteless liquid state.  "*Drink this, Vaan-kun*."


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Heh*

Kyo was resting his back against the bench and he listened, or partly listened to Lyra smart comments. He sighed, crazy chick, and that when his mind drifted off to when she asked about his dad. He snorted a bit as he thought back, his dad was gone and there. Sometimes he came home and sometimes he wouldn't come back home for hours on end. 

Yet his mother waited like a dog waiting for its master...

He growled at the thought, it was sicking that a strong woman like her would wait up every weekend and wait for a man that shot her up with twins and then left her to raise them by herself. 

"Its from my mother..."he smirked,"My mother...Our clan, have a long history of fiery passion, but when we find our destined to be one. We rely all that fire on them. My father...He isn't like that, because if he was. He would be home right about now and not roaming the world."

Kyo nodded,"But I am going to have to see that bastard soon...I am going to go on a mission to get my summoning as a proof of my clan blood and Kei is going to get hers from my father...As a proof of her blood."

Even though they were twins they were different and Kyo knew it, but he didn't want to see that as fact. He loved his sister to death and knew that he would hate to see her hurt if she couldn't own up to her blood. 

Her Aosuki trait...


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

She listened to his speech, frowning slightly. From the sounds of it, it was like two siblings, almost inseperable from birth were finally being torn apart by fate. But not just any fate. It wasn't the sort of fate that a warrior just accepts. It was the fate of two different paths, two different kekkei genkai that seperated them. "That ... must suck ... having to go down different paths for different clans. Though, I can't say I feel your pain but ..." Lyra sighed, and reached for the torn peices of the photograph in her pocket. Thankfully, her mother had ripped it up into five, large peices, so it could be still put together on a whim. Lyra did so on her lap, showing Kyo. "This girl ... I found her picture in my house and, I've never seen her in my life. Though, that's not the only thing ..." Lyra frowned, as this photograph was creeping her out more and more. She remembered what Mugi whispered to her as she left, and decided to show Kyo. 

Lyra reached for a small pocket mirror she carried and reflected a peice of the photograph in the  mirror. The girl with the red and silver hair was gone in the reflection, while she was still smiling brightly in the actual picture. "See that? When I reflect the picture, the girl dissapears completely. It's like she never even existed ... and my mother won't say anything about it at all. In fact, she is the one who ripped it up!" Lyra shoved the stuff back into her pouch, before resting one leg on the space between the them on the bench. 

"Enough of that though ... nobody needs this depressing shit around. You said you are going on a summoning trek or something like that, right? Well ... how about I help you out? It seems Fuzenkage-sama is busy, and we need to have our first quest to see our teamwork abilities together, or rather ... work on them."

*Tifa Warholic*

"Yeah, Jerky Beef! That's your nickname!" she giggled, turning around as she began to walk towards the center of Konoha. However, as she did, a bird swooped down from the skies and hovered near her face, with a scroll tied around it's neck. On the crimson scroll was a special marking, _'XIII'_ to be precise, as well as her name engraved on the front.
"Oh, lucky you Tifa!" J smirked, finishing his ciggarette and stamping it out. "Looks like you've been requested for a specific mission."
"Specific ... mission? Like one just for me?" she asked, unclasping the strap from the bird and taking the scroll. The bird took off back into the skies, having done it's job.
"Yep. They are usually given to those who have been specially requested by a client, or hand-picked by the Hokage."
"But, why me? I'm only a new genin ... literally just today. Why haven't the others gotten one?"
"Well open it and see!"

Tifa did just this, and opened up the scroll. A small burst of fire blew into the wind, as the writing engraved in red appeared. Tifa scanned it over with her eyes before reading it aloud. "The great flaming tiger of Nirvana roams the wilds, praying on those of less fortune. It's providence is mighty, and passes on an intimidating breath to the smaller. You have been chosen to tame the beast, and make it your own. Accept, and let her providence bring great fortune upon you. Decline, and regret will shower you for the times to come." Tifa looked up at her team, before taking a deep breath. "I guess I'll take it."

"What's the reward?" J questioned, stroking his chin in curiosity.
"It doesn't say, but I'm guessing ... I get ... the animal? I'm not completely sure, but it's pretty fancy," she replied, looking over the text. However, it soon combusted into flames and dissapeared, burning Tifa's hands lightly. She let out a small cry before shaking her hands to cool them. 
"Ha, looks like the scroll knows you've accepted it. Well, off you go I guess ... come on Monkey, Cabbage - we'll go and get a mission anyhow." J ushered them to follow him, as Tifa thanked the group and waved goodbye, before sprinting off towards her house.

*Vaan Warholic
*
Vaan motioned for help, and recieved it as Setsuka brought in a glass of what seemed like sparkling water. He quickly gulped it down, washing the now liquidized food too. "Thanks ... Setsuka ..." he breathed, catching his breath. "I was just uh ... I think it went down a wrong hole. But to be honest, I'm not that hungry as I just ate some time ago. Thanks for preparing such ... _wonderful_ ... food," he smiled half-heartedly, while struggling to get the last part out. He cleared his throat before standing up from his seat and taking the plates into the kitchen, where he left them near the sink. Turning around to Setsuka while leaning on the counter, he gave her a bored expression.

"Isn't there anything to do?"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Hmm?*
> 
> Kei began to laugh, laugh really hard to the point it hurt her stomach! Innocent!? No one was innocent! Kyo and her were living proof that children born of sin were sinful. Kei held her head together as if it was going to split in two. Soon she stopped laughing and her eyes narrowed at Iyashii.
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya sighed. *"I never said they were innocent, Kei; the ones who did it deserve whatever they get. However, if they had children, would you punish the children as well? No! You shouldn't, as children are innocent. Just as you shouldn't be targeted for who your mother is, they shouldn't be hurt for who their parents are. Understand? The parents are scum, yes, but the children are innocent"*.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Kindred*

Koji stayed in the shadows as he followed Kei Aosuki. He knew that the cub could and would take care of himself, if he didn’t then there would be hell to pay. Koji knew or atleast hoped Kyo realized that they were fated to do battle in a climatic show of might. Mugenshi versus Fennikusu, Viper versus Cub, all the grandiose and gusto of such a conflict was what Koji’s Mugenshi blood boiled for. Still though he had developed an unhealthy fixation on the young Kei Aosuki. Her kindness made her weak but an inner bastion of strength crept through in her actions and speech. 

_Kukukukuku_

Koji continued to eavesdrop on Kei and the golden boy of Fuzenkagure Academy, Iyashii Unabara. His whole good guy act was getting under Koji’s skin. Kei was turning into the perfect girl to play with and no one was going to shake her resolve. Not when she was so close to a breakthrough! 

“She’s got the right idea!" Koji interjected as he began run up the mound of trash with almost perfect coordination.

“If a group actively came after me I’d eradicate the whole lot of them. No survivors because you know what survivors mean? They mean future enemies that’ll just keep coming and coming. Complete and total extermination.” Koji had finally reached the top of the hill.

“Hello Kei Aosuki. Good to see you up and on your feet.You seem to have a little bit more bite today than usual. It suits you.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kazuma - Fight for the freedom part 2*

"Did you do what I told you yesterday?"the voice of the boss was heard again in the same office of before."Yeah, he won?t be able to tell our plan to the kid and even more...he will have to do whatever we say"the guard answered with a smile in his face, the plan was going without any problem."Perfect, now let?s just wait for the night....there will be a very big spectacle waiting for us..."the guy with the suit spoke again.

*At night*

*"Okay ladies and gentlemen!!! today is a very very special night, do you know why?"*the announcer said as all the rich people were anxious, they were notified about the event of that night, all of them in silence awaiting the fight.*"I can see that you all aren?t even able to breath properly with all the excitement of this nights fight!!! The reason for it to be a special combat isn?t only that the contenders are from the strongest fighters of the place but because of the fight that the boss will be giving a prize!"*when he finished with those words, the people cried in excitement.

*"Well we can?t be wasting more time, so now time to introduce the fighters!"*he said and then the red side gate began to open slowly as some smoke was coming out from it*"In the red side, being our champion for around 3 years now and coming here to kill the hopes of the little bastard who is challenging him...Kazuma "The demon"!!!!"*he announced, from the smoke, a little silhouette could be seen, from there Kazuma appeared, the handcuffs still on his hands as they were connected to a chain that was being held by a guard which came out just after Kazuma"Tsk..."he said looking at the handcuffs.

*"And now, in the green side challenging the champion a man whose experience in battle is something that not everyone could get. One of our top 5 fighters....Ginji "The sage"!!!!!"*the place was filled with cheers and screams. But with kazuma it was different, when he heard the name of his master he widened his eyes, that was the reason why he was not informed about his opponent. The gate of the green side opened and smoke came out as well. Ginji appeared just in the same way as Kazuma, with the handcuffs and a guard escorting him.

"Hey gramps! what?s the meaning of this!! Why are you...."Kazuma started but was interrupted by the words of the announcer*"And now, it is tie to see what the prize for tonights winner is...and the prize is....Kaede-neechan!!!!"*the announcer said, suddenly the roof of the place split in half and a metal cross came down from it, when it was illuminated kazuma and Ginji Clenched their fists and teeth. Kaede was tied to the cross, her clothes torn apart just some little part covering her private parts, blood coming out from her legs due to some cuts, her arms with evidence that a whip was used on her and also blood coming out from her mouth as she was barely conscious. 

"The demon" looked, his face showing the anger as his killing instinct filled the atmosphere of the place, Ginji was a little more calm but still he was really pissed*"Looks like this prize is worth of this fight....Now the boss will say some words for you all before the battle"*then the voice of the man who had their lives in his hands fro many years was heard"Now, I?m glad you all were able to come to this special night...a death match where only one of those two fighters is going to survive in order to save that girl....a punishment for even thinking in getting your freedom"he said looking with a cocky attitude at both the oldman and the child.

Kazuma was looking at him with anger, as if he was thinking in ripping his head apart of his body only with his hands...he was pissed...really pissed."Now let?s begin!!!"the owner said, both guards freed the prisoners from the handcuffs as the cheers of the public gave way to the start of the battle where master and pupil were going to risk their  lives in order to save someone precious to them.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"Where are we going Pegasus "The sky is the limit, we can go anywhere we want." "It be best to check in with my brother to see where we can go." "You need more condfince in yourself Akina, where do you want to go because I am free to fly." "We need to start training anyway." "You needed to be free yourself and feel the wind and I can show you." "I hope you show me in another way I am blind. But I already trust you from catching me." "Don't trust me too much yet my friend." Pegasus humped his back throwing her upward, Akina was feeling the wind with of the changes yet so far, she did not fear anything at the moment. Pegasus had timing to catch her as Akins landing perfect on his back standing up before sitting back down.

"Question who was that chick who enter my mind, Pegasus?" "Thart could be a vision in your mind, as you may have seen the person of a dead one or something from your mind that you wish to be something like that." Pegasus landed in a open spaced on a green patched feild, he waited for Akina to get off his back. To Akina he wanted to show her something at the moment. Pegasus stared at Akina, "You have changed a child now a women. So you want to train, let's train or your friends are worry about you." "I don't really know about that, let's train together let see what you got at the moment my friend." Pegasus stomps the ground as he was ready as Akina warns up with her her kanata and sword.


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Understanding..*

"You don't understand..."Kei explained to Iyashii,"Why stop there? If I kill their parents, they will come after me, and I will kill them, and their kids will come again, and then my children will come to kill them when I die."

Kei looked up to the sky,"Revenge is an endless cycle of hate...But my hate knows now bound."

Kei eyes narrowed again as her blood began to boil,"Because I am an Aosuki...I am not made to love..I am made to rule and destroy."

Kei touched her heart as she realized that was the truth, soon she would obess and love someone more than her brother. But if he didn't love her back, she would kill him. Kei knew that she would do it.And this was a good time as ever to see who will stand with her..

And who will stand against her...

Kei jumped when she saw Soul, "Of course....Koji..."
he understood her and that made her happy but she knew that it was also a bad thing.

She blushed when he said she had more bite in her,"W-what that suppose to mean!?"

---
*Kyo Aosuki:
?*

Kyo looked at the picture and heard Lyra explanation. It was interesting that the girl was really interested about the girl in the picture and the reason why her mother ripped it up. His mother always told the truth when he asked where was his father. Taiyou told him straight up, that Takashi left them when they were young to protect something.

What was that something, Kyo didn't understand. A man job was to protect the women that he had. And that was Kei and his mother, but Kyo didn't mind, he didn't mind at all.

Kyo was the man and his job was to protect his mother and Kei..

And looking at Lyra..Her too

"Oi chicka...I won't say you can't come but my sister is coming along. And it hard as hell to protect both of ya from monsters and shit."Kyo said

But then he smiled at he,"But I'll protect ya from anything..I'll be your shield."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:
> Understanding..*
> 
> "You don't understand..."Kei explained to Iyashii,"Why stop there? If I kill their parents, they will come after me, and I will kill them, and their kids will come again, and then my children will come to kill them when I die."
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya shook his head. *"Then kill them before they have kids- it's better that way anyway. Or, kill them when the children are infants, so they don't know.

"Endless? Are you so weak Kei, that you really think that?" *Iya asked harshly. *"You're strong Kei, I can tell! If you wish to end all the pain and suffering your blood causes, you can!"*

Iya turned as someone approached. *"Who're you?" *he asked curiously to Koji.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Fangs*

"Well I've been here for a while watching you. Your eyes, no your heart is different today... You see more hardened more like a real shinobi."

Kukukuku...

"I find you interesting. You need to cut loose some though, I see who you can be Kei Aosuki.  You could become something great like me or you can just be another herbivore like the golden boy over there." He motioned to Iyashii as he made his condescending remark. He got closer to Kei putting his forehead on hers.

"Your brother told me what's going to happen to you. That you won't be a sweet little girl forever, no you'll be even more fun to play with eventually. You'll grow fabulous fangs. I see them growing already. It makes me uneasy... and at the same time it excites me ever so much. I hope you don't let this kid change your heart. It would suck to have to find someone else to play with." He patted her on the top of the head gently. Before shifting his gaze to Iyashii.

_Kukukukuku...._

"The name is Koji Kazama... I recognize you from the Academy, well it's hard not to recognize the ace student of our Academy. That's neither here nor their, the real question is what you are trying to accomplish by changing this girl's heart."


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra twitched when he spoke of protecting her, and being her shield. "Protection? You of all people should know that I don't need protecting! In fact, I bet I would be the one protecting all of you," she smirked, flashing a wink to him. "Besides, I think all three of us would make a good team. We all have mostly offensive techniques, so we could finish off the enemy within seconds, don't you think?" 

Truth be told, she was nervous. Kei would be tagging along? It's not like Lyra had anything against her, it was just she was under the impression Kei thought they was dating because of a single kiss. This isn't the case, and she isn't up for recieving the devil glare from Kyo's sister. But Lyra knew she would have to suck it up and deal with it.

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa arrived near the hokage mansion, where she was greeted by another messenger eagle. This time, it dropped a worn map rolled up in a neat red ribbon. Opening it up, she saw it was in fact a map of the Fire Country, listing most of the villages and settlements in the entire country. _So it looks like I need to head to Nirvana, huh?_ she thought as she saw the village of Nirvana, right on the southern border of the Fire Country was circled in bright red ink. It would take days to get there, but this mission seemed to be of importance so she would have to get on with it.

Beginning to walk to her destination, Tifa visited the Konoha train station in case she could get a train to at least a nearby town. And to her fortune - there was. A train running to Kishuza Town, just 10 miles from Nirvana was running every hour. Not wanting to miss the next train, Tifa quickly ran to the platform, where she read the billboard which listed the approximate train arrival times. It was around 5:58pm, and the next train was in just two minutes. Despite the reassurance of the billboard, she was still anxious as to wether the train had come early or not. She spotted a passenger sitting on a bench, and quickly ran up to her. "Excuse me! Could you tell me if the train to uh- ... Kishuza-Town has arrived yet?" she asked, tapping her feet impatiently.
"Oh youths these days! Always demanding and demanding!" the elderly woman groaned, poking her nose up from her newspaper.
"Please, can you just tell me!"
"It's gonna cost ya!" she smirked with a glint in her eye. Tifa didn't have time for this. She gave a rude look to the woman, before storming off down the platform, eagerly waiting for the train. 

"Come on already!"


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Stupid*

Kyo eyes narrowed,"You don't know how to be cute do you damn it!?"Kyo asked,"You'll make it better as a man than a woman!"

He growled but then he laughed, he placed his hand on her head and swung it down to his side. He smiled down at her, she was an annoying little girl, but damn if she couldn't get under his skin. Soon Kyo blushed and pushed her away, she wasn't going to be the one!

Kyo moved over to the far right side of the bench away from her as he tried to keep his blush down and look away. Soon as he got his face straighten up he cursed the girl for ever being born and joining his damn team. Kyo sighed, he didn't want to fall in love. Not yet or ever..

"You are such a stupid girl..."Kyo growled

---
*Kei Aosuki:
Lilith Snake*

Kei blushed at Koji, he was too close. Too close! No one ever dared to get this close to her! Where was Kyo when she needed him!? He would always beat up anyone that dared touch her! When he moved, she released a breath of fresh air and looked away..

She looked back up at him,"K-Koji!!"she screamed at the top of her lungs,"My life shall be none of your concern! Why my brother told you is beyond my reasoning and I can't care less."

Kei blushed and turned away,"My heart is mines alone and I should have every say so on what I do with it don't you agree?"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2011)

*Miho*

*God's Disciple; Devil's Minion - Part 2/2 *​
"....I'm naive?" Miho responded with disbelief in her voice. Sure she was young and very much ignorant of the ninja world, but naive? Miho had always saw herself as far from that. She was headstrong and regal with a confidence beyond all others. There was no way she was anywhere near being simple and unsophisticated.

"By the look on her face...I can tell you still don't understand. Eh?" Mikako spoke dully, but with amusement evident in her voice. "Religion plays no part in being a ninja. People who follow are religion tend to try and use that a means of escape or, in some cases, as a way to justify killing by sacrificing people to some 'Deity'." Mikako spoke unimpressed as she took a drink from her glass.

"How can you say that!" Miho said aggressively, her grip tightening around the glass that she held. "Don't talk as if the person I believe in is a fake! This is not a means of escape for me. This is a new way of life...a chance for me to change who I once was. You sitting here thinking you can judge me? When you have spilled the blood of an innocent!?" Miho spoke with bass in her voice, but not loud enough to draw the attention of the other patrons in the restaurant. 

A few minutes of silence passed between the two. Before Mikako glanced as the girl from the corner of her eye...and then began giggling. Her giggle, turned into a chuckle, which then turned into full blown laughter causing Miho to become flustered and somewhat angry. Mikako stood up from her sit and turned in Miho direction. Before the young kunochi could even react Mikako thumped her on the forehead and turned to exit the restaurant, but not before speaking on more time.

"You confidence in your beliefs are impressive, but your wrong about two things." Mikako then put up one finger. "1. I was never judging you. You just assumed that." Mikako then put up a second finger. "2. Know that no matter how hard you try... _religion_ simply has no place once you become a shinobi. The moment you graduate from the academy..." Mikako took one last glance at the genin before exiting out of the restaurant.

"You've already sold your soul to the devil."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sakurai*

In Sakurai's mind he was being flown through the air at a phenomenal rate. Suddenly the technique was lost and Sakurai was free. *"What happened?"* Sakurai looked from left to right and saw he was in the forest. *"Where is Tomaru?"* Sakurai turned around and saw Worm in his adult form. *"Worm is that you?"* Worm flew up and down as if dancing in the air. Sakurai smiled a bit but stopped. *"I have to find Tomaru or I won't be able to stop the bugs from eating him alive."* Sakurai began to run through the forest towards his original location. *"Worm! Give me a ride!"* Worm grabbed him by the back and Sakurai began doing the insect cocoon technique. Strings from the bugs that he carried were wrapped around his body and it seemed that Worm was carrying a brethren of his that was waiting to emerge from its cocoon.

Tomaru's technique began to rain black liquid around him and on the insects. Although his fear began to rise. "How are these things moving without that guy?" The kikichu bugs buzzed at the chance to feed on their new meal. The began to enclose on Tomaru faster and Tomaru had to jump over the ring of bugs. Even the insect clone had dispersed and was heading after him. "What are bugs to me? I'll squash each and everyone of you!" Tomaru began a set of hand seals although he wasn't quick enough because the kikichu that were from the insect clone attacked his leg. They began to siphon out his chakra as he could see this with his sharingan. "No! Great fire ball technique!" Tomaru shot a fire ball at the ring of kikichu bugs that were covered in the black liquid and set his sights on the ones on his leg next. All the kikichu bugs were burned from the fire. "That was close. Agghhhrrr.." Tomaru's leg was burned in the process of  getting rid of the bugs.


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

_Manly_? More of a man then a woman? Well excuse her for being herself, and not a whiny big-breasted hooker. He then had the cheek to call her stupid! But what was this sudden change in behaviour about? "You want me to be _"cute"_ huh? Fine then!" she shouted, before clearing her throat and batting her eyelashes. "Oh, my name is Lyra, and I'm so innocent and weak! Oh no, a spider! _Saaaveeee meeeee_ (!)" she gave him a 'happy now?' look, before crossing her legs again. 

"See? Sweet innocent weakling doesn't quite suit me Kyo," Lyra muttered, turning away from him. How could he be so rude like that? It wasn't expected, and she thought they was having a nice conversation for a moment until he had to go and ruin it all. "You always have to ruin it, don't you ..."

*Tifa Warholic*

To her luck, the train arrived. Tifa raised her middle finger to the old woman in spite, before hopping on the train to escape her wrath. She sat down near the window, on what was a seemingly empty carriage of 8. There was a man sitting at the back, but he seemed to be asleep. Other than that, Tifa realised it was going to be a lonley and long train ride. The train times explained it took four hours to get to Kishuza Town, and she felt like there wasn't much to do. What could she do? Maybe think about life? Or sight see from the windows of a train? Sighing, she leaned back in her seat and looked around, trying to see if there was anything she could do. 

Tifa had always hated being alone. It was her number one phobia in the world, and could send her even into depression if going on long enough. She needed someone to talk to, or something to do to take her mind off it. She stood up and walked through to the next coach, which was just as empty as the last (maybe a few more people sitting around). There seemed to be no hope of fightning this, and she would just have to do the only thing she could. Tifa took a seat with a woman with bright pink hair, who was sat opposite the table drinking tea. "Um ... hello there!" she gave a small wave, leaning against the window. The woman glanced up from her tea, giving a small wave back.
"Hello there. Do I know you?" she asked the question Tifa hoped she wouldn't ask.
"Well ... no, you don't. But this train is so empty, and I just need somebody to talk to! B-But if you wish, I can lea-"
"No, stay," the woman replied firmly, giving a small smile. 
"T-Thank you very much! Well ... I guess I should start with introductions. My name is Tifa - Tifa Warholic. Nice to meet you!" she grinned, holding out her hand to shake. "What's your name?" The woman gave a sly smirk as she heard the girl's name, before putting her tea down and reaching out to shake her hand.

"My name? Una Ell'kra."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The Viper*

_Kukukuku…
_
“Exactly you should do what you want when you want. It’s like I said to the Cub the day I met you two. You don’t need to live in a cage, you need to be let loose. I bite whomever I feel like whenever I feel like. Ever since I met you and we sparred I felt a spark from you. I just want to ignite that light and let it shine. You could own the night itself, like a firework.” His words were melodic almost like the chorus of a song.

_Kukukuku…_


“However you don’t listen to the voice of your own spirit. You allow others to sway you and decide what’s best for you. If your brother was here you would watch the situation escalate until him and me came to blows. When me and you both know the truth that you have fangs that just need a little sharpening.” He almost hissed like a true viper as his usual close eyed smile contorted into a look of fury.

“You are not as weak as you seem so stop pretending!!! It infuriates me I don’t want to play with that side of you anymore I want to see the other. The true Kei Aosuki, that’s the girl I want to play with. The Kei Aosuki hidden under the surface of your kindness, the one that would not leave a single survivor in her quest for vengeance. Should I use my fangs to bite through that cage and free that girl?” Koji wavered between controlled and slightly unhinged as he beckoned for Kei’s darker side to come out. He was growing tired of playing nice, he wanted things to go bad and soon.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya laughed at Koji, smiling. *"Boy, you are a talker"*. He turned about and began walking out of the junk yard. *"See ya Kei; have fun!" *And with that, he was gone.


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
...*


"Iyashii! Wait!!!"Kei called out


Kei watched as Iyashii walked away, she kept messing up with him. She could see him, he was trying to get closer to her but she wouldn't allow it. Kei shook her head wildly as she hated herself! No she hated Koji! For even making Iyashii feel like he was nothing!? Kei growled at him as she turned away from Iyashii, she would have to say she was sorry later

"This is all your fault!"Kei cursed at him,"No it both of your idiots faults! You guys trying to force yourself upon like an asshole!Damn it!?"

Kei tackled Koji to the ground and got on top of him, wrapping her hands around his neck tightly Kei began to choke him. Her anger raising from levels that she didn't know she had! Where was Kyo to stop her!? No he wouldn't have stopped her! He would have let her do as she please and this is what she wanted.

"Damn it! I wish that Kyo kicked your ass a long time ago!"Kei yelled,"Hehe...But don't worry...I'll do it for him!!!"

*Kyo Aosuki:
What!?*

Kyo turned to the girl and watched as she was sarcastically playing with. He growled at her, a part of him wanted to pounce on her and show her whose boss. He smiled, at the thought. Soon Kyo was looking at her, or more than likely staring at her.

He looked her up and down and smiled, if he pounced on her, she would put up a cute struggle. Hiss at him and nip him a couple of times. He smirked, that what kind of girl he liked. A nice fight, but he would win automatically and slowly undress her...

Kyo mind was in the dirty place....Very dirty...

Kyo looked at her and then cocked his head,You are wearing cute panties aren't cha?"he asked


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The Viper Strikes*

Kukukuku?

?Yes? this?is?what?I?ve?.been?.waiting?.for!!!? The words were strained and muffled but he managed to get them out. He wrapped his hands around hers and applied more force, almost begging her to do it harder. The anger in her eyes invigorated Koji, for a moment the veins along the side of his veins bulged out as his eyes rolled into the back of his head for a moment.

*SHOUKA!!!*

Koji turned his body to the side the strength of his Shouka more than enough send himself and Kei rolling down the mound of trash to the ground level of the junkyard. Koji dusted himself off and disengaged his Shouka for the moment. Kei and himself only 3 meters apart.

?Now we?re getting somewhere little firework. Still I want more aggression. Come on little firework more spark, you need more spark!!!?

_Kukukukukukuku?._

Koji began to laugh uncontrollably, he was so close to letting loose. The voices were singing a chorus in his mind. He had found the perfect playmate. He couldn?t help but coo wildly being so close to his prize.

?Now listen little firework. When you come at me for the next one you can?t just bare your fangs you have to bite. If you can't bite me then how are you going to protect the Cub or yourself? It Goes Like This!!!? Koji dashed forward aiming an elbow for Kei?s face, he was done holding back. The Viper was ready to strike.


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

There was a period of silence as Lyra sat on the bench, still a small distance away from Kyo. She was trying to look away from him, instead observing the going-ons in the park. As she glanced over towards him through the corner of her eye, she saw he was staring at her. "What?"
"You are wearing cute panties, aren't cha?" He smirked with a sly smile. Lyra blushed a little before pulling her short skirt down a little.
"Hmph, polka dot ones."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Pegasus carged at Akina but he was only playing as a song on the wind as he opens his wings to knock her down but Akina felt it and tried to stood her ground at the moment. "What are you made out of and why choose me at all Pegasus?"  "We have something in commen and that is we are both made of light that is pure. If you lose it, I will too and turn from the brite and shiny to something dark and evil." "I have hope that be alright even I only have you and if my brother leaves me for good." "Come on let's go make another friend, you cared about your brother too much, we find him at the moment." "Fine with me, he has black hair and usual has a white artic wolf haning around." Pegasus neighs, Akina gets on his back, holding on tight.

"This place is amazing even for me, you always have something different to see it different." He starts explaining everything he saw to Akina as they made there way back to Fuzen, "You are the my bestfriend to described everything for me, I hope you can do my for me." "I doubt your brother of yours would not reconize you at the moment, he probly would be a surprised to see a beautful girl talking to him." "Who knows what reaction I get out of him." PEgasus started laughing like a horse as he looked down seeing a guy in a white robe and a guy with a wolf. "They are in the middle of a battle at the moment." "Can we get closed enough to hear what's going on." "Don't mind me if they see a weird shadow." Pegasus lands in the next open spaced as they gallop through the forest to wear her brother was fightining with the guy in the white robe. They hide behind a tree to hear as Pegasus watch the match.


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Bastard*

He was doing it again! He was playing around with her like some damn play thing!? She hated this! She hated being used, she hated the feeling of being used so badly. Kei heard him out and growled at him lower. She was getting pissed off at his arrogant attitude, if he wanted her to bite

Then damn it all to hell!?

SHE WAS GOING TO FUCKING BITE!!

When he came at her with his elbow, she grabbed his arm and bite down hard on it. She was laughing in her head! She was biting hims much as he screamed that he wanted her to bite him, she was finally doing it. She grind her teeth down into his skin even harder making sure her canines pierced some skin

---
*Kyo Aosuki:
One time...*

Kyo looked at her panties and his face turned so red that he actually had to turn away from her again! Damn that woman, she was playing around with him.And she was doing it perfectly, but she was to stupid or dumb to know what she was doing to him.

Kyo growled as he moved over to her it was time she learned what the hell she was getting into!

He got in front of her and moved her chin to his face,"You been damn well asking for it!"he growled and kissed the girl tightly while taking one of her hands in his so just in case she wanted to fly with an uppercut he could easily dodge.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Mew smiled as it launched itself at Thalia. Thalia somehow managed to raise her arm, blocking the incoming attack. Mew seemed to slash at Thalia with it's...claws? Creating cuts on her arms. She used Leaf Hurricane again on it, pushing it back, and then used her Hidden Mist Jutsu to cloud the area. She said out loud "Mew, let's see how you fare in a battle without using your eye sight!" Mew chirped out "Mew!" and as Thalia came towards it Mew kicked her back. Thalia fell on the ground and deactivated the jutsu. She noticed Mew had it's eyes closed.
> 
> Thalia smiled as she looked at the waterfall. "Hey Mew, are you ready to try something else? I've got an idea." Mew looked at her, after opening its eyes as it said "Mew!" Thalia smiled, she took that as a yes as she said "Okay then, what we're going to do next is..."



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Wandering outside Fuzen, Iyashii noticed a tall cliff, with a river leading away from it, and a loud roaring coming from the base of it, which Iyashii couldn't see past the trees and hills. Still, he could tell that there was a waterfall there, and he headed toward it, curious.

Upon his arrival, he found a girl from the academy he knew, Thalia, and a pink floating thing. *"Um...hello Thalia?" *he called, almost a question, stopping at the edge of the clearing around where the water fell.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Iyashii Unabara]*
> 
> Wandering outside Fuzen, Iyashii noticed a tall cliff, with a river leading away from it, and a loud roaring coming from the base of it, which Iyashii couldn't see past the trees and hills. Still, he could tell that there was a waterfall there, and he headed toward it, curious.
> 
> Upon his arrival, he found a girl from the academy he knew, Thalia, and a pink floating thing. *"Um...hello Thalia?" *he called, almost a question, stopping at the edge of the clearing around where the water fell.



*[Thalia]*

She looked up at the waterfall as she heard a voice from up ahead of it. She turned her head upwards to see it was a guy, Iyashii? She didn't quite smile but she didn't seem mad or sad. She studied him as she said "Iyashii correct? Wasn't expecting anyone to actually find this place, as I usually use this place to be alone, or in this instance train." A slight smile turned on her face as she yelled up to him "So what are you doing here?" Mew floated over to Thalia and looked at her as it said "Mew?" She looked at Mew with the corner of her eye as she said "Not now Mew."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii blinked at what Thalia said. *"Ah, sorry. I was just walking around, thinking. Did you want to be alone? I-I'll leave if so"*. He glanced at the little creature that Thalia called Mew. He'd never seen anything like it, but he wasn't going to questions. He began backing away, out of the clearing, to give Thalia her privacy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Viper v. Lilith*

“Ow!!” Koji grunted in pain as Kei chowed down on his arm. The humor of her actually biting him wasn’t lost on him but it hurt like hell even managing to pierce his skin and draw blood. She was exciting him thoroughly, this was exactly what he wanted from her. Her eyes were glistening with rage, she was no longer pretending to be weak she was acting strong for the first time since he met her.

“Good little firework. I like the feistiness. No I love it!!”He grabbed her by the hair with his free hand and pulled hard. Laughing with a masochistic child-like joy as he did.

“I’m not going to go easy on you because you’re pretty.” He tugged harder as he spoke.

_Kukukuku…._

“I play hard!!” He brought his leg up swung it toward her gut.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Iyashii Unabara]*
> 
> Iyashii blinked at what Thalia said. *"Ah, sorry. I was just walking around, thinking. Did you want to be alone? I-I'll leave if so"*. He glanced at the little creature that Thalia called Mew. He'd never seen anything like it, but he wasn't going to questions. He began backing away, out of the clearing, to give Thalia her privacy.



*[Thalia]*

She nodded no as she said "No, I don't mind someone being here, seeing as I was pretty much done with my training here anyways." She looked over at Mew as she said "Oh by the way, this is my summoning Mew. It's quite friendly, well at least o em anyways." Mew chirped a quick "Mew!" as it spun in the air. She tried to hold back a laugh but a slight chuckle slipped out. She smiled at Mew but then refocused on Iyashii, wondering what he'd do.


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
The Snakes Venom*

"Ah!"Kei let out a small scream or moan from getting her hair tugged, she grabbed his hand.. Since her hair was so short she could yank away without usually pulling her own hair. But she could, it hurt each time she pulled at it but it didn't feel like pain. It felt good. Hhaha~ It felt so good!

But then he slammed his leg into her gut and Kei lost breath, she landed on the ground and her body felt heavy. She ended up coughing up the blood from Koji wound, she spat that out and wiped her lips cleaned. 

Kei looked over at the chuckling snake and smirked just like her brother did,"That was a pussy kick.."she smirked

And that when she rushed at him, but behind her was a bottle of baby powder and as soon as she got close enough she sprayed it in front of his eyes and jumped up in the air, spinning in the air for a couple of seconds Kei came with a flying kick directed at his head


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

This girl, Kei Aosuki, was full of surprises. She not only took Koji’s kick and brushed it off; she did it with a smile. His excitement was climbing with each passing moment. She came at him with a viciousness he had been waiting to see blinding him and then postulating an attack with the opening. Kei matriculated a spinning kick to Koji’s jaw line that send him hurtling back into a small mound of trash. 

_Kukukuku…
_
“Not yet!!” He kicked himself up from the mound.

_Kukukukuku…._

The voices in his head were telling him to use his Shouka, but he was not prepared to spoil the fun they were having. Koji rushed in at Kei getting within shoulder brush length of her, using her a pivot he spun to her rear and clasped his arms together around her neck.

*SLEEPER HOLD*

“Having fun? You’re shining brighter than I’ve ever seen so I know you are.” He tightened and notched his grip before loosening up to create an opening for her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She couldn't explain it, this excitement that was pulsating though her, this was what it was like to fight and it felt good. She smirked when her kick had landed successfully in his face, but she couldn't help but giggle a bit. Her blood was boiling with so much excitement and want, that she couldn't help by smile at the boy that just kept coming at her. 

Soon he came after her again, but this time she wasn't ready for it, he slide to the back of her and wrapped his arms around her neck. She struggled against his grip, but it only made it worst. Soon she was gasping for air, but she smirked at the boy.

"What getting turned on you pervert~"Kei purred but then he loosened his grip and Kei ducked and moved out of the way.

Jumping back, she was breathing hard, but she put in some distance between her and the boy. It seemed as though the boy was enjoying himself as much as her~

"Oi~ You don't have a boner on me do you?"Kei teased as she was trying to catch her breath but also waiting for his next attack


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She nodded no as she said "No, I don't mind someone being here, seeing as I was pretty much done with my training here anyways." She looked over at Mew as she said "Oh by the way, this is my summoning Mew. It's quite friendly, well at least o em anyways." Mew chirped a quick "Mew!" as it spun in the air. She tried to hold back a laugh but a slight chuckle slipped out. She smiled at Mew but then refocused on Iyashii, wondering what he'd do.



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya nodded, happy. *"Thanks. I'm just kinda...bored. Don't have anything to do at the moment"*. He leaned against a tree, relaxing. *"It's very cute, Mew" *he commented as it flew about, a smile on his face. *"Never seen anything like it before. What is it?"*


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

“Hahahaha. I love it when you talk dirty.” Koji growled at her as she teased him. His close eyed smile returning as he addressed her.

“If the cub could hear and see you now. He’d come at me with everything he had. It would be a great battle. But you little firework… you excite me even more than he does. Because when you come out of your cage you provide the most fun. It’s more than a simple turn on  so much deeper than that, can you feel the electricity? Can you feel the spark?!?!?!” He felt mad, crazy because of the ever growing excitement. The adrenaline, the quiet… The voices had stopped for the moment; it was a peaceful unadulterated rush. The thrill one can only get from battle, the one that his Mugenshi blood yearned for.

He ran in at her once again bypassing her guard and ducking down. He sprang back up aiming an uppercut for her jaw line.


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Unleashing Lilith*

Kei was getting excited she could feel it, the electricity that he was talking about. It was in the air and she could see it! Kei felt her hair raise as her own electricity rose though her own body. Her Aosuki blood was running though her veins it was awakening! It was going though her veins into her own blood! And it felt wonderful!!

Koji came at her and punched her in the jaw sending her flying in the opposite direction! She slammed into a pile of garbaged and didn't move for a minute...

_Wake Up...._

Kei eyes snapped open and soon lighting began to spark itself around her, her blue eyes glistening! Kei got up and placed her feet behind her and soon the spark of lighting began to spark wildly at her feet.

"Oh~ I can feel it~"Kei purred and soon she used the lighting to propel her further than she ever went. Like a bullet she aimed directly at his chest with her head.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Mugenshi Versus Aosuki*

"Get the fuck up. We're not finished!!" Koji roared as the girl stood there not moving hw thought he had knocked her out cold but then she rose. She was literally electric as sparks crackled and danced around her form. It was hypnotizing and contagious. Koji watched intently as the captivating girl got ready to move.

Koji put his legs shoulder length apart bending them and digging his heels into the ground. He held his arms outward leaving himself open. She sprang forward with a ferocious speed that his eyes could barely keep up with nor his body could react to. She planted her head right in the opening he left for her his sternum. The preassure making blood involuntarily shoot from his gullet, the air had completely left him and his head felt like it was about to explode as pain shot through every part of his body.

"That's what I'm talking about. You're shining bright little firework. Lets see if you can be brighter than me. Aosuki versus Mugenshi. Let's both see what kind of glorius light show we can put on! *SHOUKA!!!*" Koji's eyes rolled back as the veins around his eyes bulged with boiling blood. His muscles tensed and gained more definition ad blood pumped violently through every muscle. He reached down and grabbed Kei by the hair again tugging up so she could look him in the face.

"The Viper is going to bite you real good!!" He cooed at her as he released his grip lashing out with a punch aimed for her gut.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 5, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> During the explosion happen Hakro and Spike changed spaces with each other, Hakro did not want to indanger Spikes life at all at the moment. Hakro used Body Replacement Technique. As white smoke appeared as a log was lied on the ground. "I could care less about your threats and jutsu at the moments, this is a fight, let's fight freak. As usual even with crap like that." _"Even for a team mate get me to a doctor or so be it let me die, if I do give a message to the messed up sister that I have."_ "Even through i did what you said you would still fire at me anyways." _"Passing Fang,"_ Hakro did his powerful beast attacks on his back, he growled at Spike for something. Spike tried to go for Akira's wrist before doing his own beast like movements to help make the move passing fang more effective. "IN HELL, WHAT ARE YOUR DEMANDS ANYWAY MATE OF THIS CRAPPY TEAM OF OURS!" unuisi whined trying to say to Hakro next time you summon me, don't mess around, in this pup like form. She did not feel like she was needed and went back home.



*Akira*

Shrugging a little, he made a gun firing motion at the ground in front of him. "Peaw Peaw Peaw!!" It cracked heavily as a wall of blackish sand erupted from it. Only meant to blind his opponent, Akira used the distraction to his advantage. Suddenly the sand engulfed them both. He could feel the dog trying to violently bite at his wrist, but all he got was a mouth full of iron sand. "Here ya go, buuuuuudddddie." could be heard amidst the shifting black sand. Now hidden, Akira pulled a kunai with an explosive note attached to it and threw it into the ground. A iron sand disc quickly formed under his feet and propelled him out of the clound of black sand."Thats game. You Lose."  This time Akira's voice carried from above. Floating over the mass of swirling black sand that engulfed Hakro. Akira laughed a little as he knelt on the disc he stood on. Spreading his hands off to his sides, the iron sand parred and revealed a kunai with an explosive tag attached to it, right next to Hakro.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Iyashii Unabara]*
> 
> Iya nodded, happy. *"Thanks. I'm just kinda...bored. Don't have anything to do at the moment"*. He leaned against a tree, relaxing. *"It's very cute, Mew" *he commented as it flew about, a smile on his face. *"Never seen anything like it before. What is it?"*



*[Thalia]*

She thought about it for a moment and then responded with "Well, it's sort of its own species, the only one of its kind, so I guess it could just be called _Mew_." Mew chirped another "Mew!" as it flew threw the waterfall and then towards Iyashii, shaking of all the water on its body onto him. Mew then laughed quietly to itself saying "Mew mew mew mew mew mew."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya laughed as the pink creature syarayed him with water. He reached out, petting it, and commented *"Quite vocally limited, aren't ya Mew?" *He turned to Thalia and said *"I hope I get a summoning like Mew eventually"*.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled as she said "Yeah, Mew doesn't _speak_ much, but it can still communicate with you, although it's a bit rusty at this skill and it does strain its mind." Mew chirped "Mew!" but suddenly a voice could be heard in Ishiyaa's head as it said _'Hi, my name is Mew! Now can you please stop petting me? It was okay at first but now it's getting rather boring.'_


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

Hakro and Spike noticed all the black sand, he growled at Hakro. He needed to keep his cool before this was all over. Before they know it a explosion tag poped up and with the destration before. Hakro do some handseals to make a few clones. As the explosion hit with all the smoke happening. The two clones that was left. Before Hakro does anything else he summons unuisi and grpwled at the little brown female pup for leaving. He turn into Spike as Spike turns to him. Spike picks up the unuisi by the neck. Hakro picks up Spike as Spike was tucked into a ball. The three clones stood on each others shoulders making a latter. Then they throw Spike as hard as the clone did for the wolf to reach where Akira was above him. Hakro turned back to his humanself as he tried to grab onto the floating disk as he let his wolf summiong scurried up Akira's robe tried to do some damage or just plain destraction for he pulled himself up.

Meanwhile as Pegasus and Akina was hiding in there hiding spot watching the match. "Do you want to get out of here." "No, this seems like a good match even though I can only here and smelled what is going on at times, but it is good experience to be near other matches. I wish to get another mission soon." "I guess more fights are insane, atleast I have told you what's been going on so far in this match." "Hey and I am happy, I am happy I can't wait for the out come of this match and also being crazy is another way of being a ninja with protecting people." "They are so busy fightining each other, but I am white shoes out of this greenery area and forest." Akina did not say anything she wanted to know about the match that wasgoing on at the moment between her brother and the other guy.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 6, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She smiled as she said "Yeah, Mew doesn't _speak_ much, but it can still communicate with you, although it's a bit rusty at this skill and it does strain its mind." Mew chirped "Mew!" but suddenly a voice could be heard in Ishiyaa's head as it said _'Hi, my name is Mew! Now can you please stop petting me? It was okay at first but now it's getting rather boring.'_



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii blinked at Mew, and then turned red, embarressed. *"Ah...sorry about that, Mew"*. He backed up a bit from it, to give it its personal space- he assumed it would want that. He then turned to Thalia and said *"Well, you seem to have a very...'interesting' summon"*. He laughed, and asked *"So anyway, how are you Thalia? Anything interesing happen to you lately"*.


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Shocky shocky*

"This battle was already decided...AN AOSUKI WILL ALWAYS WIN!!"Kei yelled

Her blood was boiling and something inside her was praising the boy for standing up to her, to actually fighting her. The only boy that only did that was her brother and still he held back a little. Her heart raced in her chest as she watched the boy reaction to her deadly blow. But at the same time he had braced for it, the pain, the agony of her hed smashing into his sternum.


Kei was in shock that he was able to still stand let alone grab her hair again. His hot breath on her face as he screamed at her ready to fight. An Aosuki vs a Megenshi! This was going to be a great battle if it wasn't for Kei body already healing from the previous fight, as soon as he was going to land a hit. Kei used her body replacement jutsu to switch places with a fridge right behind him.

She smirked as she rushed him from the back, using her hands to propel her lower body up and she used the weight of her lower body to make sure it came crashing down on his head with sure accuracy.


----------



## Laix (Apr 6, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

There was a pause of silence between the two after she adjusted her skirt, giving a quick glimpse of the same knickers she described to him. As he turned away in embarressment, she thought to herself - _what the hell was she doing_? She seemed to be hostile to him yet for some reason went with what he said. So would she kiss him back if he kissed? Heck, who says he is even going to kiss. It's not like he has feelings for her or anyth-

"You been damn well asking for it!" Kyo growled as he moved her chin close to his face, with their noses only a centimeter apart, before planting a tight kiss on her lips. She didn't kiss back, but didn't pull away either. But if you don't pull away, isn't that kissing back? Such mindless questions ran through her mind as she didn't know what to do. Lyra tried to move her arm to punch him but felt a force gripped tightly around her forearm, preventing her from doing so. But now, at least she knew one of two things were true. Either he liked her, or he was a sexual predator. She was betting on the first, but wouldn't be surprised at the second.

Lyra managed to use her other but weaker hand to push him off, before wiping all taste of him off her lips. "What the hell was that!?" she cried, breathing heavily. Her response wasn't just an instictful reaction, but actually a genuine question. She went silent for a moment, biting her lip in anxiety before taking a deep breath. 

"Is it lust or love, Kyo?"

*Tifa Warholic*

"Una Ell'kra?" Tifa repeated, the name ringing a bell in her head. She had heard that name before, but came to a dead end when thinking of where. "Well, nice to meet you, Una!" she beamed, shaking hands with the girl.
"Yes, returned," Una smiled warmly, before the two retracted their arms. She had a look of immense curiosity, like the sort of look one gives when everything is falling into place. "You say your surname is Warholic? I've heard of that name before."
"You have? I guess you've probably heard of it from my father, Kinzey Warholic. He's a ... well, he's amazing," She explained, resting her chin in the palm of her hand. Una's eyebrow twitched when she heard his name as a sly smile spread across her face.

"Kinzey Warholic? The man who married Edie Nakano, correct?" she inquired, now stroking her chin.
"Yeah, that's my mother. Do you know them?"
"Hehe, of course. I'm in fact your aunt dear," Una announced, watching Tifa closely. It was then Tifa realised where the bells were coming from - Edie had mentioned an aunt before, and said her name was Una. However, she didn't give off her surname. 
"Wow! Who would've thought I'd meet her on a train!? Well, are you married? As you don't share our family name or even the Nakano name," Tifa asked, giggling a little as she did.
"Well, I'm actually Edie's half-sister," Una confirmed, giggling along with her. 

Despite this friendliness, it was far from what Una was planning.

Much, _much_ further.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Power Position*

Koji drove his body into the punch as his fist smashed through the refrigerator, sending pieces of plastic and metal. His adrenaline and Shouka increasing his strength. He cursed with rage once he realized it wasn't the girl he had hit and instead an inanimate object. He turned around quickly but it was too late she was already on top of him using her lower body to sandwich his head. Buckling under her weight she was literally on top of him now. In a position of power and dominance. Koji growled at her in defiance, like an animal trapped.

"Nice trick sparky. You're everything I hoped you would be. I've never had so much playing with someone."  Koji spread his arms out then quickly brought them inward fist first in order to strike Kei in her sides, as he did that he also swung his bent knees into her back.


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
It is*

Kyo was pushed away from the girl, he looked at her. She was really confusing, first she acted like she hated him and then do something like show him something like her underwear. Kyo sighed, and now this, she wanted to know what it was that made him keep doing this. When he didn't know himself, Kyo looked down and scratched his head as he sighed.

"Damn this is troublesome.."he mumbled under his breath as he looked at his watch and then got up

Kei was running late, it was time for them to go. He knew that she wanted to find something to give to her father but still, it annoyed him when she ended up doing something else which he knew that what she was doing right about now. Kyo couldn't shake the feeling that she needed him..

But Kyo turned back to the girl

"Oi, it is whatever you wanted to be."Kyo explained,"I never been in love before, but if you think I love you I will do what I am keep doing either way. Feelings are troublesome and I told you that with my genes when I love it gets really weird. So I won't confuse you or lead you on, I think you to smart for that."

*Kei Aosuki:
Nice~*

Kei purred in pleasure when she was on top of the boy that was yelling at the top of his lungs was now on bottom struggling and yapping at her like a cute puppy. She was slightly like this position, him on bottom and she was on the top. The Aosuki female purred dominance over him as her body warmed up lovingly..

She leaned down to his ear,"Get use to this position~ You will be loving it for a while."Kei purred before nipping her ear

What was coming over her, she didn't know but she enjoyed it. But then he came at her with his fist but dodged it but then she was took back when he slammed his knee into her back. Kei screamed as she fly over him and landed on the ground.

Kei cursed as she rolled over on her back and touched her spine as it raidated in pain...

"F-Fuck~"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Indecent Proposal
*
Koji couldn't explain what was happening. This girl was having an effect on him bringing out his most animalistic impulses. He had contained them for the most part but now they were running wild, this was how he was truly meant to be. The voices had let their thrall on him wane some, they were allowing him to have this moment. 

"Get the fuck up. Next time you stay on the ground I'm going to strangle you!" Koji said it with a devious close eyed smile, it was slightly different than any of his others. Their wasn't any pretense behind this one.

"I want you to hit me like you mean it. Make it hurt good. If it's good enough I might let you get on top of me again. Since you seemed to enjoy it so much. I could see you lighting up little firework. Now Bring It!!" He motioned at her with his hand with the 
"just bring it" taunt.


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Dirty Pervert*

Kei frowned at his threat, knowing that it wasn't empty she had gotten up and soon she looked up at the sky to take note of the time. She frowned, Kyo was probably still waiting for her at the park. But knowing him he was having with a unexpected girl who fell into his web. She smirked, she had to end this and end this fast. But she still took note of Koji dirty behavior

She flipped her short hair and knocked the dirt off her head

"You dirty pervert~ You are sounding like a machositic person.You like it when I hit you."Kei stated not asked, but then she smirked,"You are taking me to the hot springs after this and treating me to a nice dinner tonight."

She also stated that fact, she was dirty from head to toe. And she didn't like being dirty, Kei sighed as she rushed him again. Her eyes taking aim of him, with him on guard she stopped quickly almost unexpected and swung his right leg up but then came up with her left leg back flipping away from him


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Dinner and Dancing*

"Dinner??" Koji was somewhat dumbfounded how this brutal and dirty fight was now leading to a date of all things. He looked at his own form, his white hair was matted with dirt and his stench was starting to get to him. It was a musty trashy aroma and he too was going to need a trip to the hot springs. As he got lost in the cosmetic issues taking place he realized that Kei was rushing him, her speed much more ample than when they first began this little dance. Then she did something out of left field instead of coming at him full throttle she slowed up and swung her body up doing a backflip off Koji and clocked him in the chin. Koji growled at the intrusion of her foot, he dashed forward his fist cocked back. 

"So it's a date then? A little more dancing before dinner?" He chuckled as he drove his weight into the haymaker aimed at her face.


----------



## Laix (Apr 6, 2011)

(Sorry for not having the long post I promised  Just wanted to post so bad.)


*Lyra Murasaki*

She didn't know what to say. Her mouth moved like a fish as she struggled to get anything out. How could she make such a big decision when she wasn't even sure what she wanted. Did she want a serious relationship? Heck, before even making that decision, she should decide if she loved him. Lyra didn't believe in love at first sight, and doesn't think this is the case. She's only known him properly a week or so, yet he's rushing things so fast. However, he seemed to sound like he had some feelings, but was leaving the option to Lyra. "I don't know what I want Kyo. It's too soon to decide, and I think ... just ... don't worry," she breathed, turning around from him. The two stood there, back to back and only a small distance away, yet it felt like worlds away.


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Dance*

Kei smirked,"Don't get your hopes up!"Kei purred as she slapped his arm away and dodged his punch, grabbing the arm he swung, she slammed used it to use it hold him in place as she aimed at his gut repeatedly. She moved out the way and began to breath harshly. 

Her eyes widen in excitement as her blood began to pulsate against her skin. She felt so good so alive, but then she looked at herself. This was different was she maturing, was this her Aosuki blood telling her to fight on and destroy her opponent? Kei shook her head, it wasn't that she wasn't going to fall into the insanity called the Aosuki family.

Or the Fennikkusu.

Kei brushed her hair back,"Nah Koji~ Are you falling for me yet?"she asked before smirking he seemed like an animal growling and snapping at her like she was his prey. But in all truth...

The tables had turned in her favor and now he was her prey, Kei licked her lips she couldn't wait to bite him again.

*Kyo Aosuki*

She just sat there, her mouth moving like a fish and she being at a lost of words. Women were always like that and he cursed them for their weak ways, she didn't know what she wanted. If he told her he loved her she probably run away scared and if he told her he only wanted to screw her she would probably get angry and run after him aiming for his balls.

All of this was troublesome...

"When you get everything in check. Then we can talk."
Kyo said before brushing her off

That was an idiotic move, but he knew it was for the best. He began to slowly walk away before he thought about his own feelings. He didn't know no other love than the one he had for his sister and mother. Everything else was just pure hatred for the world that was nothing to him. Lyra was a cute girl and hell if he tried hard enough he could see himself falling for her...

But he was still growing up


----------



## Laix (Apr 6, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Yeah, I think that would be good. But for now, let's just get on with that summoning mission, okay?" she gave a small smile, walking over to him and placed a warm hand on his shoulder. "We should go and find your sister and go altogether. Don't you two have some sort of physic link or something?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

He looked up at the sky as he thought about what Lyra just said and then shook his head,"Its more like a strong blood bond, I can tell you what she feeling right about now and where she is located, but as far as thoughts it stops. Not saying that I don't want to hear her thoughts, which I don't, but it just stops at emotions and location."Kyo explained

He smirked proudly at his Fennikkusu blood and his strength until he saw a blond hair girl though a crowd and with her 5 other girls.Kyo heart dropped to the bottom of his feet and then out of his shoe on to the floor. Kyo grabbed Lyra hand and rushed her back to where they came, even though going pass the girls was the only way to get to Kei...

Kyo smirked,"Damn it...."Kyo cursed

Standing in between him and his sister location, was a bunch of his crazy fan club memebers....


----------



## Laix (Apr 6, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra walked with Kyo as he explained the connection between him and his twin sister. She managed to understand that they could read up to eachother's emotions and location, which even though being a basic ability, had it's uses. For example, if one of them got kidnapped or one wanted to know the other's true emotions. She smiled slightly at the thought of having such a connection with her own siblings, but was interrupted by a force wrapped around her wrist. It was Kyo, who was now leading her away from a group of screaming girls. Soon, the two were sprinting away from the group.

"Who are they!?" she yelled, trying to keep up with his speed.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 6, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> Hakro and Spike noticed all the black sand, he growled at Hakro. He needed to keep his cool before this was all over. Before they know it a explosion tag poped up and with the destration before. Hakro do some handseals to make a few clones. As the explosion hit with all the smoke happening. The two clones that was left. Before Hakro does anything else he summons unuisi and grpwled at the little brown female pup for leaving. He turn into Spike as Spike turns to him. Spike picks up the unuisi by the neck. Hakro picks up Spike as Spike was tucked into a ball. The three clones stood on each others shoulders making a latter. Then they throw Spike as hard as the clone did for the wolf to reach where Akira was above him. Hakro turned back to his humanself as he tried to grab onto the floating disk as he let his wolf summiong scurried up Akira's robe tried to do some damage or just plain destraction for he pulled himself up.
> 
> Meanwhile as Pegasus and Akina was hiding in there hiding spot watching the match. "Do you want to get out of here." "No, this seems like a good match even though I can only here and smelled what is going on at times, but it is good experience to be near other matches. I wish to get another mission soon." "I guess more fights are insane, atleast I have told you what's been going on so far in this match." "Hey and I am happy, I am happy I can't wait for the out come of this match and also being crazy is another way of being a ninja with protecting people." "They are so busy fightining each other, but I am white shoes out of this greenery area and forest." Akina did not say anything she wanted to know about the match that wasgoing on at the moment between her brother and the other guy.



*Akira*

Floating above Hakro, Akira sat on the iron disc he formed. Hakro jumped towards it, trying to grab the disc but to no avail. "Aw. Almost. Almost. Booooooo. Your not trying hard enough. Its all in your legs." Akira floated upwards every time Hakro's hand got even close to the disc he sat on. Suddenly one of his a little pups scurried into his robes and tried to bite him. "What?" 

Controlling the iron sand in his robes, he wrapped the little pup's body with it until it formed a sphere. Slowly floating out of his robes, he had the pup float in front of him. The Iron disc simply hovered up and down out of Hakro's reach. "Aww, look at the puppy." Slightly rubbing his fingers on the the pup's head.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 6, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel* 

The little pup moved her head away from Akira's hand and had her mouth opens her mouth but does not bite down as she pees on Akira. Hakro jumps up as he was close enough before Akira could move the flying disk again used body replacement tecnique to switch places with the little wolf pup. Instead of the little wolf pup biting Akira. Hakro bites down with his own wolf theeth as he felt the tight iron sand. He was thinking about the iron sand, he does not know if his pup's pee did anything to the iron sand. He quickly let go of Akira's fingers as he struggles to pulled out a explosion note throwing it through the small hole at Akira hoping it would exploed in seconds not being attach to any object. He look behind Akira to thing of something at the moment to think of a plan to get out this messed of a half plan to go through or he could crush me. The clones that was still below could help as they tried to throw Spike up on the moving platform to help out Hakro up above.

Meanwhile Akina was excited, "I don't think your brother can win at all on the winds of his own nature." "I know he does not have help to fly at the moment, but I hope he does not summon another wolf pup he could faint." "This fight is intersting but we have to move on sometime Akina." "I doubt he wants me around when this is over, he has to grow up sometimes or die from it." "There are the ones that moved on or stayed behind to stay in the dark to grow into a heartless or nobody." "I know you are not trying to be mean, but it could be the truth for anyone." She placed her hand on the reverse blade sword as she begin her own memories at the time as Pegasus looks at the sky past the match was going on into his own thoughts as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Can You Feel It?
*
Koji was taken aback by how aggressive and on top of him Kei had become with his prodding. She had turned the tables completely on him, countering his punch then following up with a combo of her own then got out of his guard before he could get his counter in. She was wising up, coming at him with a much more improved combat intuition than the first time they fought. Then she showed her even more improved confidence, asking him if he had fallen for her.

"Hahaha me fall for you little firework? I think you're the one that's sweet on me." He pushed off the ground and came in at her fast. He used his chakra to help him with his pushoff in order to create more momentum. He was a blur in that one short burst advancing on her before she could say anything he brought his hand to back of her head. Grabbing a fistful of hair he pulled her in bashing her head against his own, pressing his forehead hard against her.

"You're loving this aren't you. You would love for me to go for the kill, wouldn't you. To bite you right." He growled at her again as he dug his forehead into hers while pulling her hair.

"Tell me you don't have a little tiny crush on me. Like I don't excite you more than anyone you've ever met in your whole entire life."


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki:
Just Shut up and run *

Kyo was running with all his might, those girls were crazy! Crazier then Lyra, he was laughing in his head though. The girls ran after him screaming his name at the top of their tiny little lungs, where was Kei when he needed her, she would scare them off but all he had to do was run. And running with Lyra like they were going out wasn’t making it better.

“That my fan club!” Kyo laughed, “You know those crazy bitches back there will probably kills us if they caught us together!” 

But then he turned back to her, “But you have to admit, it is fun!”

* Kei Aosuki:
So…*

Kei almost feel her legs get wobbly from Koji, her head hurted because of the head buts, but that didn’t matter. This snake was slithering though her veins making her burn up, this was bad. Horribly bad, but she couldn’t help but smirk at the boy as he kept hold on her hair. Damn her short hair, if it was longer she would twirl and kick his ass.

But sadly she couldn’t

She smirked at what he had to say, “You don’t have the balls to bite me snakey~”

She licked her lips and then used her body replacement jutsu to switch with a teddy bear, when she was free of his grasp. She shoved her foot into his chest causing him to go down, but she wasn’t done yet. She once he was down she quickly got on top and put his hands over his head. She leaned down and licked his lips,

“Get this,” she began, “You will be my bitch by the end of this day~ And you will like it.”

Kei leaned back up and smirked, “You would love being my bitch don’t cha~”


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji watched Kei intently as she licked her lips and then got ready for her assault. In a flash she had expertly used her body replacement jutsu to switch places with a teddy bear. The cuddly little critter infuriated Koji causing him to roar with fury. His rage was abated for the moment though, a foot hit into his chest sending him to the ground. Soon his hands were over his head and she was on top of him once again. The next thing she did took him by surprise, she licked his lips. Then she told him she wanted to make him her bitch... Koji Kazama, Mugenshi warrior, and man slave to Kei. That did not sit well with the young Mugenshi. She had him pinned down though, and fighting when she had the momentum would be a waste of energy.

"Not as much as you would love having me. You can admit it now that the cub and golden boy aren't here. You want me don't you little firework. I know you feel the heat. You want to kiss me don't you? Don't worry the Viper won't bite."


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

Kei laughed a bit as she let him go,"No you won't bite but that won't stop you from leaking poison? Eh Koji?"she asked as she leaned down on his body. She was ready for one more body replacement jutsu before she cunks out for good. Kei rolled off of him and got up, but she smirked at Koji.

"Nyah~ Koji, don't worry being my bitch will be the greatest honor you will ever have."Kei smiled


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Dance Over?*

This girl was really interesting. She could go quip for quip, innuendo for innuendo, and blow for blow with the Viper. She was just as feral at heart as he was, the perfect playmate through and through. She rolled off of him and then hit him with another zinger. He stayed there on the ground not getting up just speaking...

"The fact that you got off me only proves the point. I bring the animal out of you, I'm not sure what kind you are though. Still that bestial part of you has more fun with me than it does with anyone else. You're drawn to me and can't help it. I don't blame you either because with me you don't have to pretend to be some meek little girl. You're so much more than that. I'll never baby or hold you back. I want to see you shine bright, just as bright as me." Koji kipped himself up once more and then stared the girl down.

"I could keep you sweating in the junk yard or I could treat you to a hot spring and dinner. It's your choice." He smiled at her with that annoying close eyed serpentine grin, but it wasn't as devious as usual. It was genuine this time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kazuma*

*Fight for the freedom part 3*​
Both the boy and the old man looked at each other, in the eyes of the kid the confusion and wrath could be seen; in the eyes of the old man the determination and pain were the feelings filling them. They, those three were like a family, the family that kazuma didn?t know he had once. Ginji was the grand father, Kaede was the big sister and Kazuma was the little boy of the family, that was how it had been since four years ago but now the boss of that dirty place was making them to face and kill each other.

"Old man..."Kazuma said, his tone of voice low clearly showing his condition though Ginjis words kicked him back to the reality, to their reality."Don?t hesitate Kazuma, I did not train you to be a coward when the things get difficult...be a man!"he said, the audience in silence, listening to the conversation between those two. The sharp toothed kid looked at the old guy and then looked at the pink-haired girl; Ginji once told him that the life of a ninja was hard but the life of a prisoner of that place was the same. 

The white and black haired boy closed his eyes and then took a deep breath only to sigh immediately. He opened his eyes, they weren?t showing any emotion or thought the only thing that could be sen in his eyes was the reflect of the girl he loves as an older sister"You are right...after all I?m the demon of this place"Kazuma answered and then stepped on a Kunai that was on the floor, just like his battle with Sagara, the Kunai flew up and the child with green and red eyes took it with his mouth at the same time as Ginji adopted a Taijutsu pose.

*"Look at that! seems like our contenders had finally made up their mind. Then now...FIGHT!!!!"*the announcer said with excitement. As soon as the announcer said the last word kazuma dashed against his master, the one who taught him to fight and about what a family was, only to save his precious sister.


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei looked at Koji, what was he saying she was debating inside her heart was it true or not. Was she happy right about now playing animal with him, bite for bite, snarl for snarl, she wasn't no lap dog like everyone else treated her. She was understood and was rewarded for her desire. She cursed herself for falling for the demon in front of her.

With his snake like grin, she looked down and then back up.

She wanted to argue with him but she was tired. Her hair was a mess and she stunk from rolling around in the dirt with him. 

Kei pushed her body against his as if to stand up against his stare down,

"What I want and what I desire are two different thing and as far as I can tell you can't please either side. Even though it was fun rolling around in the trash with you and getting dirty...It is more fun to take a bath and eat~"Kei said

She got up and began to climb the trash hill,"Oi, lets go~"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Atleast Buy Me Dinner First*

"Hahahaha. Sure you would like me to believe that you don't feel anything for me. Thing is I understand you better than anyone. I know you're drawn to me and can't fight it. I don't blame you." Koji patted her on the head as he laughed at her. They weren't fighting and the voices still had not uttered a word. It had been a while since they stirred, he was happy for the reprieve. Koji was still crazy but he wasn't quite as murderous as he once was. Kei motioned for him that it was time for them to go.

"So where would you like to go Kei Aosuki? I'll take you anywhere my treat. I need to get clean before we eat though. I know a co-ed hotspring around the way. It's clothing optional, but don't get any ideas. You'll have to buy me dinner atleast before I take any clothes off for you." Koji grinned at Kei with his patented smile as he teased her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She looked at Koji and blushed,"Why do you think I want to see you naked in the first place!"Kei blushed as she rushed up the hill and into the village, the people, the bundling faces made Kei smiled. She placed her hand behind her back and continued walking, but then she looked back and stuck out her tongue at Koji,"Oi, and stop talking like your the shit~ Because you are not~."

Kei smiled and soon they arrived at the biggest hot spring place in Fuzen and Kei turned around and grinned

"Lets go~"she smiled as she grabbed his arm and pulled him in


----------



## Olivia (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She thought it over for a short amount of time as she quickly came up with the answer. "To be honest, besides getting Mew and training nothing else has happened. I mean, I'm doing pretty good, I'm trying to get stronger, like my mother, but in all honesty nothing _interesting_ has happened. Although I did place nails face up under Luka's bed sheets and covers so when she finally returns home and _goes to sleep_ she'll lay on those nails. It's what she deserves for cutting my hair." She took a strand of her hair and put it in between two fingers as she fiddled with it.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya blinked at what Thalia told him. *"Umm...don't you think that's a bit...extreme? I mean, she only cut your hair. It doesn't even look that bad, actually. Certainly a bit more ninja-ey"*. He laughed at this. Ninja-ey. Was that even a word? Probably not. Ah well. Ninja's didn't exactly need a good vocabulary- at least he hoped not. Alot of his friends would be fucked over otherwise, though he would probably be fine.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She laughed a little at Iyashii's comment as she said "Extreme? I don't think you get how long it takes for it to grow as long as it did, and I liked it the way it was. It's only fair." She smiled and pointed a finger towards him. "So now as you can see, if you cross me, I will get you back." She slightly turned as she said "Joking---well, not completely actually."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Arching an eyebrow, Iya asked incredulously *"So...it's fair to stab your sister multipe times, and possible cause her to bleed out in her sleep, because you lost a few months of hair growth? That doesn't seem very sisterly. Ah well; what do I know? I've never had a sibling. As far as I know, it's perfectly normal to want to kill your brothers and sisters"*. He shrugged at this, as if accepting it.


----------



## River Song (Apr 7, 2011)

*Hotaru*
Opening his eyes to the bright sunlight hotaru winced giving his eyes some time to adjust. After his eyes had adjusted the first thing tht came into view was his beloved puppet Cheranu, a gift from his father. The second thing that came into view was a picture of his mother and father, his father would have been proud to see him become a genin. Heaving Cheranu over his shoulder Hotaru walked down the stairs. He greeted his mother with good morning before quickly eating a slice of toast before seeing to Cheranu, who he had put sown in the living room. He gave him a quick clean before testing his senbon shooters, the ten senbon now embedded into the couch were testimony to them working. Wisely he decided to not test the smoke bombs or poison in his mother living room. He wrapped Cheranu up before hoisting him over his shoulder and departing for his new gennin team.


He was late, the time he took to clean Cheranu  had been longer than he had anticipated. Making sure he was in working order was essential because without him he had no battle capabilities what so ever bar a few ninjutsu.  Sighing as he walked, Cheranu was heavy on his back. He wondered what the new teams would be like, he wouldn't say it but he was slightly nervous, being late of course did nothing to ease his anxiety


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Chorus 
*
Koji couldn't help but laugh as Kei ran off blushing. He hurried after her, she took to walking with a bit of swag as she turned back and told him to stop acting like the shit. She was a funny girl in that she could seem so weak and helpless with others but seem fierce and strong in Koji's presence. It reminded him of someone else from his past, her feistiness. As they arrived at the hot springs she grabbed him and pulled him in.

"I'm surprised at how aggressive you can be after a little bit of fighting. It's kind of cute." He patted her on the head as was becoming a habit. It was strange being around her after what had happened in the junkyard. The voices had finally stopped their constant droning, for the first time in what seemed like forever he was kind of normal. Well as normal as a sociopath could be considered. 

"So how do you want to do this. Dive in head first and try not to break your neck, or go in slowly?" It was a veiled question and he wasn't even sure why he asked it. He told himself it was just to further get into her head but he did want to know her actual answer, and how she wanted to approach the day.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She smirked when they entered, their was a changing room for couples and two regular changing rooms for the opposite gender. Kei smiled as she turned around,"How about once I get in you turn away~Or I poke your eye out"Kei smiled, he was still a snake in her eyes despite the junk yard. She waved see ya later when she walked in the womans changing room and undressed. 

Her clothes sticky almost like it didn't want to get off of her skin. She looked at her wounds, she pouted as she took a good glare at them.

He caused all of this which was sad, but she loved the release and asfar as she could tell he understood her even though she could barely understand herself. Kei shook her head and place her stuff in the lockers and called it a day. Getting to the hot springs she wrapped a towel around herself and stepped in..

Kei silently prayed he wasn't a pervert...

"You can come in now~"Kei called out to him


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_And yet you are clueless~ ..._

Lyra ran as fast as she could, keeping up with Kyo before turning a sharp corner and running down a crowded street. He laughed as he explained who the girls where, and what they would do if they caught them together. Well, they just _did_, didn't they? Just mindless bimbo's in Lyra's eyes. "They won't do a thing. It's silly!" she breathed as they turned another corner, before Lyra quickly took lead and ran into the main Fuzengakure Hot Springs. She pushed past a few people, before slumping against the wall, catching her breath.

"What now? I don't think they saw us ..." she gasped, placing her hand on her beating chest. It was beating fast, but not for the most obvious reasons. Not even mentioning the location being a top romantic hot spot, things were already awkward between the two. A group of girls seem to think the two are dating, and she was still confused on wether he had feelings for her or not. But the biggest question that hanged around in her mind was if she liked Kyo. They hadn't known eachother long but there was something there. A _spark_ even. For the few seconds their lips touched, it was like a force running through her veins, and she _craved_ it. But it wasn't love, it couldn't be. Lyra wasn't the girl who loved. She had been telling herself this for years and years, that she wasn't the kind of person who could love someone deeply.
_
Just what in the world was this feeling?_
*
Tifa Warholic*
_Reunion? Please._

After a long time of talking, it wasn't long before the train arrived at her destination. As the driver spoke through the tannoy, announcing that they were approaching the station, Tifa stood up from her seat and straightened her clothing. "Well, it's been nice talking Una. I guess maybe we could meet up again?" she asked, giving a small smile.
"Don't worry, we'll meet again very soon~" Una replied with a sly smirk, staring at Tifa's bronze eyes. 
"Hehe ... ohh- kay ..." Tifa didn't know what to quite make of Una's reply as she began to walk to the doors of the train. It soon came to a halt, where Tifa jumped off and waved goodbye to Una. As she walked across the platform, she couldn't help but feel Una was watching her, and kept glancing over her back to check. Tifa had a funny feeling about Una, that gave her the salt skin she feared whenever talking to her. But seeing it as nothing too big, Tifa shrugged it off and walked up the stairs to the exit of the station.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Hotspring Fun*

Koji smirked as Kei threatened him. There was that feistiness once again shining through. He went into the men's dressing room to change. His Mugenshi garb was very important to him, it was how they distinguished the level of fighter you were. Essentially the color you were determined you're overall worth to the clan. He put on a towel to cover his lower half and didn't bother to put his clothes in the locker. He heard Kei call out to him and he came out with his clothes in hand. Putting them down near the water he dived in head first. The refreshing heat of the water feeling great against his skin. He really needed this, Kei had actually provided some thorough competition. His body ached from the continuous assault she had put him through. He asked for it though and wouldn't have changed the soreness that overcame his body at all. It was refreshing, the situation as a whole.

"It feels great... So Kei Aosuki how is your body feeling? I didn't go easy on you so it must ache. You don't look like the type people try their hardest against. People seem like they hold back on you because of who your mom is and well because you seem delicate."


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Hmm*

She was relaxing in the bath, the water, the heat, it was all relaxing feeling in her bones and skin. Kei sat down in the water and closed her eyes, this was the best thing ever. Yet she couldn't get it out of her mind that Koji was here. He was slightly naked too, Kei blushed. That idiot, didn't know what he was doing to her!? 

She would teach him  lesson later, but then he asked her question

Kei nodded,"You are right, even though my mother was the Kage. She also told them to not give me or my brother any special treatment when we got into the acdamey...But they still did. My brother hated being treated like a lap dog and I..I was to scared to rebel against the teachers, but that only made Kyo rebel even harder to the point he did get suspended a couple of times."

Kei laughed, "We always know when the other is upset or something like that..So it is hard for me to picture myself with anyone except my brother..."

Kei blushed as she realized what she said, but yet she understood that well. But she also understood what Koji was making her feel like. And she shook her head, this was stupid! That whole fight was stupid! Kei growled as she turned her back to him and began to splash water on her hair.

Soon she sensed something...

"Kyo...He is here...."Kei stated feeling the rush of blood though her veins

*Kyo Aosuki:*

Kyo was running until Lyra took the lead, he laughed at the girl forwardness but he respected it to some extant to. Soon they were in the Hot Springs front area. Kyo was kind of confused on why they were there. Was it her secret coy to get him to undress? He laughed in his head, yep as she would say. In his dream.

"Oi that was---Kyo begun before she kissed him

Kyo eyes widen in shock, she kissed him, but she just said she didn't know what she wanted. Kyo rolled his eyes and wrapped his arms around her waist and deepen the kiss, biting her bottom lip to make her mouth open. And then he slipped her his tongue, tasting her mouth. He placed her up against the wall and forcing her legs to wrap against his waist...

But then....

He broke the kiss as fast as he could and wiped his mouth off...

She was here...

"Kei...?"Kyo mumbled letting Lyra down a bit


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Guns & Horses_

At this point, she didn't even know what she was doing. All she knew was that the golden, euphoric feeling she had whenever her lips met with his was flowing through her veins like some sort of drug. It gave her a high that made her want to not even go further then this, but just stay lip-locked forever. As the two pulled away, she quickly blushed and shot around, punching the wall in anger. "Again! It happened again! Why the fuck does it keep happening?!" she yelled, collapsing to the ground as she didn't look back. However, she knew something was off when Kyo didn't immediatley replied, and seemed in some sort of trance. Glancing over her shoulder, she had just heard that Kyo had mumbled his twin sister's name. "What ...?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"Yea I got suspended a lot at the academy for fighting...They never could prove I really did anything so I never got kicked out" Koji knew fighting was a loose term. He would pick prey and they would go missing, then the Mugenshi would come in and cover it up. Then a twinge of anger overcame him as she went on about that caged relationship she locked herself in. The cub didn't deserve to have her all to himself. 

_Kukukukuku...._

They were speaking again now, his prey was here. He could sense him too, but their was someone else. The voices were on overdrive after having been silent for so long.

"That's a nifty trick... So what do you want to do. Have him find you with me and blow a gasket or try to leave stealthily. If your brother wants to give it a go I'll happily oblige him."Koji was bordering between becoming unhinged and in viper mode, but he tried to focus on Kei. They were having a good time, but he couldn't fight his impulses...


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She growled at Koji,"My brother is here and he already know I am here...So there is no point of running."Kei got up and grabbed another dry towel and wrapped that around her and let the wet one drop. She cursed a bit knowing that Koji will be upset with her.

But before she left she smiled at him,"Gotta go now~"Kei smiled

She hurried along and grabbed a fresh batch of clothes from the locker and put that on before running out and going to meet her brother.

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kyo looked at the hole Lyra caused but he didn't respond, the only thing going in his mind was the fact that his sister was here. This was a romantic spot, who the hell gave her the idea to come here!? Kyo growled a bit as his hair began to stand up. The fuckers! The fucker who made his sister come here would die!

"Kyo!"a voice called as happy as can be

Kyo rage fell fast and soon Kei had jumped into his arms, Kyo smiled and wrapped his arms around Kei. She was warm and her hair was still wet, so she was in the bath. Kyo hugged her tigher before breaking the hug, Kei looked behind Kyo and saw Lyra...

Kei smiled, Kyo was playing his games again~

"So you want to explain why you are here?"Kyo asked

"Can you tell me what you doing with her?"Kei asked teasnily, but Kyo just shrugged

"Fan girls..Long story..."

Kei smiled at Lyra,"Hello~~"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Familiar Face*

Koji stood there angered by being ditched for the cub. It wasn't just rude it made him jealous and that made him even angrier. He had let his clothes soak a little so they weren't as dirty, but they were wet. He put them back on and took off after Kei. He was going to bite and it wasn't going to be pretty. He had finally caught up to them in time to see Kei emote on her brother with hugs and affection. It made him sick that a guy even more pompous than himself had her all caged up for himself. He approached the group with tunnel vision.

*Kukukukuku....*

They told him to dispense with pleasantries and just slit Kyo's throat, but Koji wanted to have some fun.

"Hey Cu..." The words got stuck in his throat as he saw a familiar face, a dark haired girl who was an absolute spit-fire. The girl Kei actually reminded him of sometimes, Lyra Murasaki. She was here with Kyo.

"Lyra-chan..." Koji was stunned he couldn't believe that she had come to a place like the hotsprings with Kyo. He couldn't believe he was seeing her again, he had been avoiding her for sometime.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 7, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> The little pup moved her head away from Akira's hand and had her mouth opens her mouth but does not bite down as she pees on Akira. Hakro jumps up as he was close enough before Akira could move the flying disk again used body replacement tecnique to switch places with the little wolf pup. Instead of the little wolf pup biting Akira. Hakro bites down with his own wolf theeth as he felt the tight iron sand. He was thinking about the iron sand, he does not know if his pup's pee did anything to the iron sand. He quickly let go of Akira's fingers as he struggles to pulled out a explosion note throwing it through the small hole at Akira hoping it would exploed in seconds not being attach to any object. He look behind Akira to thing of something at the moment to think of a plan to get out this messed of a half plan to go through or he could crush me. The clones that was still below could help as they tried to throw Spike up on the moving platform to help out Hakro up above.
> 
> Meanwhile Akina was excited, "I don't think your brother can win at all on the winds of his own nature." "I know he does not have help to fly at the moment, but I hope he does not summon another wolf pup he could faint." "This fight is intersting but we have to move on sometime Akina." "I doubt he wants me around when this is over, he has to grow up sometimes or die from it." "There are the ones that moved on or stayed behind to stay in the dark to grow into a heartless or nobody." "I know you are not trying to be mean, but it could be the truth for anyone." She placed her hand on the reverse blade sword as she begin her own memories at the time as Pegasus looks at the sky past the match was going on into his own thoughts as well.



*Akira*


"Haha wow. thats nasty." Protecting himself with the nearby Iron sand from Hakro's bite, he simply watched as he noticed the explosive note in his hands. Keeping the firm attraction on the iron disk. Akira jumped backwards, higher into the air. Only leaving a explosive note in his stead that exploded not to long after he got away from it. 

Akira did a few back flips until another Iron disc formed at his feet, which he landed on shakily. "Just so you know, I really haven't been giving it my all. And I don't think it would be right if I pummeled or maimed a team mate of mine...even though you gave me the right too by using those explosive tags." Floating a little higher in the air, Akira then crossed his arms. "How about we call this little skirmish a draw. For safety sake." The disc slowly turned Akira a full 180, as he floated away from Hakro. Suddenly all of the Iron sand around Hakro flew straight for Akira and funneled into his robes. All except a little patch of musky iron powder that hovered in between the clones and the original. Suddenly it exploded onto the nearby Hakro's, sending pee everywhere. "Be sure to clean up after pets!! Later!!"


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_I'll hold my breath ..._

After a moment of silence between the two, Lyra stood up and turned around, leaning against a wall as Kei arrived. The girl was almost identical to Kyo. Her hair was only a little longer, while sharing similar facial features. The only difference was their eyes. Kyo had a crimson red while Kei seemed to have a sort of blue or silver, though Lyra couldn't tell from the bright lights above them. 

Kei and Kyo seemed to bombard eachother with questions on what each of them were doing, with Lyra raising an eyebrow as Kei seemed to refer to her as if in she wasn't meant to be here. _"Can you tell me what you doing with her?" I have a name fool,_ Lyra mimicked to herself as she looked around in boredom with her arms crossed. It wasn't until Kei finally seemed to talk to Lyra that she looked over.

"Hello~~" the girl greeted her with a purr to her lips. Lyra wasn't sure what to make of it, but noticed that she and her mother talked like this, with even Kyo doing the same at times.
"Hi there ... Kei," Lyra mumbled, not making eye contact. She didn't neccesarily have a problem with the girl, but she just suddenly didn't feel like being nice. _Jealousy_? But why would she get jealous over her boyfr- I mean, _friend's_ sibling? "I see you've come al-"

Lyra's mouth stopped moving suddenly. Her eyes were locked on the person walking- no, he was running. Hell, she didn't even notice it properly. All her eyes could see was his face. The expression he had and the words he uttered.

_Lyra-chan ..._

They echoed through her mind, like deja vu bells ringing violently in her mind. She hadn't heard someone call her name like that, and in that tone for a long time.

"K-Ko-ji ...? No, it can't be ..." she gasped, covering her mouth with her hands. It was really him. The hair, eyes, face, nose, voice ... everything was him. That same boy that she knew the most, and the same boy who she thought ever loved her. It was him.

The first person she ever _loved_.

"What are you doing here? H-How can this be?" Lyra struggled to get the words out as she moved closer towards him, not sure wether to hug him, kiss him, ignore him, slap him or even just shake hands. It had been so long. Even though they must've attended the same academy, they were split into multiple classes after the second year, and rarely saw eachother. Lyra persumed he had moved away, as she didn't even go to the academy much, spending most of her training days at her house. 

But it was only now she had noticed who he must've been with. Kei? Had he moved on from her? She didn't expect him to never date another girl again, as she didn't have intimate feelings for him and she doubt he did for her. However, it still shot through her mind that he is with this girl. "Are you two ... uh- ..." Lyra pointed her fingers at the two, as if to signal if the two were dating.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled when she was in his arms, where she suppose to be. And where she belonged. Kyo placed his arms around her neck and hung them down pushing her back against her body. She smiled at him and he gave her a sweet kiss on her forehead, this was his lovely sister. He could feel that she was nervous, but when he saw someone running up to them, his clothes soaked. His rage built so much that he was smiling...

Kei bombarded with Kyo happy anger she smiled and hugged him tighter....

But then he hugged her tighter in a threating way,"You got one chance to tell me the truth...Or mom is going to be mad at the both of us."he whispered in her ear

Kei blushed and nodded her head, to a question he wanted to be answered. Kyo left eye twitched! But he just smiled at the boy, this bastard didn't see her naked! But still! He was in the same bath! With his sister!!!?

Kei looked up and soon Kyo bit her ear, Kei released a moan...

"Ah!! That tickles!!"Kei laughed

Kyo smiled,"Punishment~"he smirked before releasing her ear and kissing her forehead again.

And things got weird, when Lyra started to act strange when Koji came up. Kyo looked at the two and notice the way she was looking, like she was torn up. He shook his head, this wasn't his business. But then he felt a twinge of anger coming from Kei. He looked down at his sister, she was wearing a smile but in deep inside of her...

A dragon was raging inside the girl....

Kyo sweat drop...

This was strange...And it got stranger when

"Oh no we don't...His family serves mines...So its nothing."Kei smiled, Kyo felt Kei hands squeeze his arms and crawling their way into his skin. Fuck she was angry, but in her face it was the most innocent expression ever.

Kyo rested his chin on Kei shoulder,"You know him Lyra?"Kyo asked as a matter of factly matter


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Wheels Turning
*
Koji was like a statue, the voices couldn't even spur him on. This situation was too much for him to take in. He had left Lyra, erased himself from her life because she was better off. Now she was here with the self-entitled brat, Kyo Aosuki. Well it was better than being with a sociopath but it still bad. She was doing a real crap job at picking healthy guys to fall for. He then heard Kei say his family only simply serves hers.

"Correction little firework. This was a date. You asked for it yourself when we did that little dance at the junkyard. You left when the cub got here, so since we're not having fun I thought I'd come over. I never expected this though..." He smiled with his eyes closed as he corrected her, well it was more to get a rise out of Kyo more than anything. Even if that meant making Lyra feel bad. But then Kyo asked Lyra if she knew him. He could sense Lyra's discomfort, he was able to read her well even still.

"So it's not just your sister's privacy you have no respect for. It's Lyra too. She is a real crack shot at picking guys if she fell for your little cub games." He was slightly annoyed if not a little jealous. Koji turned to Lyra.

"Really this cub? You're attracted to this? Well he's been marked, you remember what that use to mean right?" He was referring to how Kyo was his new prey, he was sure Lyra would remember what he use to do to his prey. She was one of the few people that knew Koji's true nature. The veiled menace in the use of his word, "marked", the venom that Koji was spewing. 

*Kukukukuku...*

He was trying to keep his composure but the thought of his ex and his prey together combined with Kei letting Kyo bite her. The Viper's wheels were starting to turn and things were going to get worse before they got better.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 7, 2011)

*Hakro  and Akina Ezel*

"I see you later, I don't cared if it is not the first time I been pee on in my life. See you around punk." His clones dissapeared and looked over his shoulder he already know she was there. "Get a life sis and get your own friends. You could find a devil for yourself." He pulled out a kunia and another explosion tag and throw it at the tree where Akina and Pegasus was hiding. Akina heard it coming as Pegasus gallops away before spreading his wings to fly into the skyies. Hakro walks away into the forest Spike growled at Hakro asking what was going through his mind at the moment.  Hakro kept walking intill he found a running river and strips his clothes off to bath as so many crazy thoughts went through his mind. Right now he jst wanted to kill something. The little pup and Spike walked back to the cabin to stay away from Hakro at the moment. 

"Your brother is crazy, you should leave him or you to would die fightting each other. I can't see that happen to you, you would win anyway." "I don't get what he means friends when he is a loner in the first place. He maybe too work up at the moment to see anything else set for die and to kill.. He is just hot headed at the moment just wait till he cools down." "So what do you want to do, we already trained or do you want to continue training?" "We probly have to go back to Suna for a short while to learn my about the blue crystal release and more techniques. We probly have to travel soon to learn more great things in my clan." "I guess people are used to seeing winged creaters nobody really stares, your plans are okay for now. This better than being stuck on ground." 

"As you humans I am starving at the moment, let's land and get some food." "I need to get a odd job soon, I am not supported on anyone at the moment and never wil." They landed by the academy and jumped down then let her staff hit the ground. She and Pegasus walked to the nearest cafe. Akina went in to get some food for herself and paid for it, then left for her and Pegasus to go to a open feild to eat. "Do you eat like a normal horse?" "I eat anything to survive, but I would tried anything once." Akina pulled out her hand with the apple that she was eating and gives it to Pegasus as she picks up some fruit to much on as she and Pegasus enjoyed the moment, but Akina she had mixed feelings about beining alone and having Pegasus with her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki:*

Kei looked down but then her head shot up and she smiled,"But I told you don't get your hopes up~ Didn't I? So a date to you is a regular bath to me."Kei smiled, he was leaking venmon, she was leaking acid from every inch of her mouth but she smiled simply. Kei could feel that he was enjoying this, Kyo was enjoying this to every inch of his body.

Kei looked up at Kyo and saw that he was smirking

"Oi snakey, my sister is my sister...I saw parts of her that you only dreamed of seeing. I get attention from her more than you can imagine."Kyo smiled and soon he rested his head on hers,"I get close to her more than you can ever dream~"

Kei looked up at her brother who was just enjoying himself,"Kyo..."she mumble her voice trying to calm him down but he was far off, to the point of no return

"And me and Lyra have no special bond, I asked her if she wanted me but she was too confused..But now I can see why~"he smirked

He nuzzled into Kei neck and Kei wiggled a bit at the mood her brother was trying to get off of Koji. Kyo was baring all his fangs now and he was ready to bite and rip apart anyone who tried to get close to him. If Kyo had a tell, it would be wagging in all different ways~

Kyo looked at Koji, eyes narrowed and playful as he wrapped himself a little tighter around Kei

"Eh~ Snakey...Remember something for me, hehe, this girl right here is mines and you can never have her."Kyo smiled,"You know why? Because even if I die she would place me above you any time because..."

He  touched his heart,"We are one in the same


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Tale of the Viper, Phoenix, Tiger and the Rabbit _

Lyra stood silently as she listened to everyone speak; her eyes locked on the ground. She didn't know what to say, and just wanted people to shove words in her mouth, as it would help a great deal. It was only when Koji mentioned Kyo had been marked, in which she smiled a little. "Yeah, I remember what that meant," she spoke quietly, not looking up for a second. "It meant that ... well ... let's just say Kyo should watch his back." As she thought of what he would do to his prey, she looked up again, this time smiling slightly. She knew his true nature, and probably the best here. He may have changed over the years, physically and perhaps mentally, but that personality ... it would stay there for a long time.

_Koji ... you can be so sweet_, she thought as she looked over to Kyo, who was in a tight grip with Kei. He mentioned that Koji was probably the reason why Lyra declined, in which she flinched. It wasn't, she sweared! They were a long time ago, and she was young. She was like what - _10 years old_? She probably didn't know what love is. Then again, that's the older Lyra talking. The Lyra back then was smitten for Koji, and was like a sly cub. Her trail of reminiscant thoughts were broken by Kyo threatening Koji. She wasn't sure why, but a wave of emotion went over her. Her hand slowly began to raise as she walked closer to Kyo, her face staring down at the ground again, and her hair flowing over her soft face.

*SLAP!!*

"Don't talk to him like that! Idiot, the only reason I don't want to be with you is because you're such a jerk! Just ... argh!" she yelled, shooting her head up to glare at Kyo with a sharp look in her eyes.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki:*

Kyo smirked when the girl slapped him, Kei was in shock. She saw her brother with hand marks on his before but this was different this was real. Kyo stood still for a moment and Kei quickly came to his space. Looking at the big red mark, Kei began to lighting up. Electrictiy began to fly from every inch of her asa her eyes widen...

"K-Kyo..."Kei smiled

Kyo smirked before patting his sister head, her blood was unlocked. It was either more than what he expected. Kyo then turned to Lyra and smirked, Kei electricty was now scaring the people inside.

"Ah, you still in love with him?"Kyo smirked,"I don't mess with took girls, it troublesome when their bode come rushing to their aid."

Kyo placed his hand on Kei head and her raging lighting stopped instantly and soon she looked at him. Kei looked around and saw that people were looking at her weirdly, Kei looked down and her eyes began to tear up. And she was having such a great day, Kyo looked down at his sister and placed his arms around her.

"B-brother..."Kei stumbled over her words trying to explain herself to her brother

Kyo looked down,"Heh, you unlocked your blood that great." he said warmly at his sister

Kei smiled and then she bowed before the two but when she looked back at the both of them. Her eyes were pupilless.

"It seems that we both got off on the wrong foot~"Kei smiled even though raging insanity was building up in her and Kyo was smiling at the progression,"Please...Forgive my brother and me, we will take our leave now."

Kei was the first to turn around, Kei turned back to Koji and he was pleased...

So very pleased

"And look, I didn't have to do a damn thing...You fucked it up yourself."Kyo smiled before turning around and following his sister...

And slowly he began to chuckle, now he doesn't have to worry about the snake anymore


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Pounce of the Rabbit_

_No, no, NO!_ She couldn't just let him walk off like that, not when there was unfinished business. She wasn't in love with Koji, not at all. It was a long time ago but everyone was getting the wrong idea! Lyra couldn't leave it like that, and decided to take full charge. She quickly ran after Kyo and caught him, gripping his shoulder. "Wait! I don't love him! But what you said there ... and before ... you like me, don't you?" she breathed, looking up towards him. She said it. Lyra actually asked if he liked her. Now, it wasn't exactly like confessing one's own love, but to Lyra, it was a big enough thing. Just finding out the answer to that question could help set things straight, once and for all.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kyo smiled at the girl who now had rushed him and grabbed his shoulders. But Kei surely wasn't, Kyo looked back at his sister and then back at Lyra. He smirked at her and looked down at her, Kei raging didn't stop im from doing what he pleased. And that when Kei finally calmed down, but bits of electrical sparks can still be clearly seen bouncing from strains of her hair.

"What is not to like about you?"Kyo asked,"You are cute, nice lips, nice taste, smart, and have a firey personality. I probably go far enough and say yes, I like ya."

Kei looked down at the ground quickly clearly pissed off at Kyo answer, but then he sighed. He knew why she was upset, she never seen him get hurt before let alone by another woman that wasn't his mother. Kei looked up when she felt Kyo staring at her, she went over to his side and grabbed his arm tightly

"But the thing is...She has to accept you first before I can even make a move."Kyo said

Kei smiled in a cocky way,"Eh, it confusing don't you think, first you yell and slap my brother and then you come rushing out. Heh~"

Kyo looked at Kei,"So?"

Kei backed away,"...If she is what makes you happy..."Kei said and Kyo grabbed he back again and hugged her tightly,"...Oi! I won't stand for another slap!"

Kyo smiled and released his sister and then he placed his head on Lyra forehead

"Heh..."he smiled before pulling away


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 7, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was finished with her meal she was a bit shy and nervous about getting her first job as well. "Don't be nervous you be good at the Fuzen Cafe, I wait for you intill a mission rolls around, but you needed money for yourself to live on." Akina nodded as she got up and wiped her white skirt off, she started walking then looked back feeling a bunch of feathers past her face. It comes her down as her best friend was goe for now. Akina walked to the Fuzen Cafe, a waiter came up too her. "Can I help you my dear?" "I was wondering if I could get a odd job here for cooking." "How is your cooking ,miss?" "It is pretty good, I don't want to kinx it." "Fine, let's see what you can do in the kitchen, sometimes I want you to wait on tables too." "Yes, sir." Akina went into the kitchen to whip up some food that some customers have already order.

"Besides I don't want to have a hot chick like yourself to hide from anyone." Akina started to blushed as she did not stop her focus on the pie she was making as she had her ears open for the soup that was on the stove not to boil over. Akina felt good about herself and kept her mind off all thouse lonly thoughts at that came to her from time to time. She was glad that she was not shut out for being blind or did not show any trouble at all till he finds out about it. "So how things coming alone?" He took the food that was ready for the customers, Akina did not have time for small talk for now to her it was the busyest hour of the day at the moment.

*Hakro  Ezel*

Hakro washed up really good as he dumped his spoiled clothes and walked back to the older man's house and got back making weapons, he was working at a fast paced to get his anger out of his system of killing his sister at the moment and the people surrounding him. The old er man was surprised that Hakro had return to help him once again, he did not bother him at the moment seeing something in Hakro's gold eyes. Spiked had Howled as Hakro heared and did not bother to reponed at all, the other men that was working near Hakro saw the same thing was it madness or was it Hakro's will that made him seemed darker. Hakro cut himself and did not cared if he died at the time. The men around him saw him bleeding and took action to pin Hakro to the ground as they carried him into the older guy's house to be treated Hakro's wound or wounds, they did not know if he really wanted to die or just did not cared at the moment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Anger
*
Koji's mounting anger at the situation was coming to ahead. His outrage was palpable, how dare these twins try to make a mockery of his game. No this was far from over. It was time for some action. He sped in at the group. She was going to be his and the cub was going to be pierced by his bite.

*SHOUKA!!!*

Kukukuku...

The veins around his eyes bulged, his muscles gained greater definition, and his hair stood up a little bit.

"The nice guy act is a little passe wouldn't you say. I think it's time I knock you around a little. I don't appreciate being told what I can and can't have. I take what I want when I want and I don't let anyone push me around." He turned his icy glare to Kei.

"Not like you. You're content with letting him keep you in your cage, so I'm going to bite right through it." He pushed Kyo away from his embrace with Lyra.

"I already had a nice little roll in the junkyard with your sister. She even got on top of me a couple of times. Quite literally I might add." He smirked with all the smugness in the world. If Kyo wanted to play the game Koji was going to play harder.

"Considering you're so weak someone else might steal my opportunity to deal with you.I think it's time for round two wouldn't you say?" He shoved the boy again as he baited him.


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
Little Miss Nothing and her Devilish Snake~

That was the answer she wanted, and the answer that brought a smile to her face. Her heart was beating fast, barely keeping up with her spiralling emotions. Right now, she wanted to grab him by the shirt and kiss those lips. But the voice of Kei echoed through her mind as she mentioned how she was yelling at him, and now in a sort of romantic scene. She was right - just what was Lyra doing? One moment she wants to rip his guts out, and the next kiss his brains out. Just what did she feel for him? Was it purely lust or was it love? Lyra wasn't sure about her own opinion, and didn't know if Kyo's was love. But for now, she just put it down to lust. There wasn't enough there yet, there just wasn't. 

"Kei, if you think a girl like me can't crack a guy like him, you're mistaken," she smirked, glancing over to her. "You won't stand for another slap ... and I won't stand for another second!" Lyra grabbed Kyo's shirt and pressed her lips against his as that feeling, that euphoric, heart-racing feeling spread through her body like a virus, bringing on a whole new set of emotions. She pulled away, breathing heavily with a sly smile on her face. "And that's how a girl makes a guy their personal bitch!"

Almost immediately after, she was pushed away as Koji appeared between them, attacking Kyo. He seemed to be angry at the mockery they made of him, and had also commented on how Kei had fallen on him a couple of times. What did he mean exactly by that? They ... had sex? Or something like that? "W-What?! Koji, stop for god's sake!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Viper Incensed*

He turned to Lyra, his Shouka fully engaged and making him look more menacing than ever. The sly close eyed smile that usually adorned his face replaced by incensed rage. He didn't like taking shit from anyone. It was cute to an extent but cute had a way of wearing thin real fast for a sociopath like Koji. He had shown Kei what he really was like in the junkyard just how much of a savage he really was, no he didn't have the voices to spur him on then. This was going to be so much worse for everyone involved now that his true allies were backing him, telling him the things he needed to hear. They were the venom for his veins the very lifeblood that made him the Viper. Kei made them stop talking to him but that time passed.

*Kukukukuku...*

"Shut up!! You know what happens to my prey. If you want to get involved you can be bitten too, just because I felt something for you at one point doesn't make you immune to the Viper. Don't even think about using your flower tricks to helps him!!" He roared at the girl becoming more unhinged by the moment.

*Kukukukuku....*

They were singing to him telling him that the rage and hate he felt for the entitled brat was good for him. That it was time to bite.

"Come on Kyo I'll even let you get your needles ready. It won't be fun to bite my prey if he doesn't squirm a little" He shoved the boy again, but harder this time as the adrenaline was pumping that much faster through his veins.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki:
Flamin*

Before Kyo could even realize Koji was rushing at him like a bull and pushed him. Kyo smirked, this asshole was acting all like the shit and here he was angry over that he can't have his sister! He growled back at Koji, this was going to be a fight that Kyo would love to have Koji head on a damn stick.

But then he said something that made his blood rush, his sister and him were playing...

He growled,"LIKE FUCK SHE WOULD EVER TOUCH YOU!"Kyo yelled and swung his right hand over to Koji face before moving out the way

Kei watched and then she finally yelled,"Stop it Koji! That enough!"that was a warning to the both of them, she was trying to shake out her head of Lyra kissing her brother but it was really getting under her skin of Koji yelling at her brother like they did something

Kyo turned to her,"Did he touch you!?"Kyo asked 

Kei shook her head,"Its not like that! We ---"

Kyo turned back to Koji,"Fuck it! I am going to teach you what happens when someone touches my sister in any way they damn well please!!"

Soon he flipped back his hair and let out a sigh and soon his whole leg was on fire,

"Kyo...Your blood..."Kei took note

Kyo nodded,"It awoken a long time ago...Now lets go you fucking pussy!!!"


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Tch._

"Stop for fuck's sake! No ..." Lyra yelled before turning into a soft whisper, as she knew how both fought. Kyo was reckless but strong, while Koji had a different method. He wasn't called a Viper for just any odd reason. She knew what would happen, and knew she had to do something. She quickly jumped in the way out of instinct, but was smacked in the face by Kyo, who was aiming for Koji but had hit Lyra by mistake. She tumbled down to the ground and crashed into the wall, before wiping the trickle of blood from her mouth. "If you both don't stop in a minute, then I'll bloody have a go at it!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Showtime*

*Kukukukuku...*

Koji chuckled as Lyra used herself as a human shield to stop Kyo's punch. He couldn't believe it, she was just as stupid as ever. It was endearing but she had to know there was no stopping him when he was like this, especially with Shouka enabled. Apart of him wanted to tend to her but at the same time he couldn't just let go of his anger.

"Like I told you before Lyra, shove it! This is between me and the cub. If anyone deprives me of my prey then I will come at the them with my considerable resources. No one is going to take this opportunity from me. I told you before interfere and I'll bite you, old flame or new one." He turned his gaze to Kei when he said the new part. He proceeded to lock eyes with Kyo.

"Now look what you did to Lyra, cub. You went and punched her in the face. Reminds me of how rough I was playing with your sister earlier. It was fun she is a real feisty one. She likes getting her hair pulled during playtime." Koji flitted when he finished his sentence popping up right in front of Kyo aiming a wild haymaker for the side of his face.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki:*

"Shit! Lyra!"he cursed before turning back to Koji after he saw Kei tend to her. He growled at Koji, he was aching and aching to punch the blue flying fuck out of this guy! He growled at him and then braced himself for the punch that was coming for him. 

It landed and Kyo went flying back and crashed into a bunch of boxes behind him...

He quickly got up at the same time he fell, using his flames as  propeller he rushed at the guy with speedy and deadly punches.

Kei tend to Lyra,"Are you okay? Kyo doesn't let up on his punches."Kei said as she wiped the blood from her mouth

And then she turned to Koji,she wanted to say something to him but then she just bit her tongue. She couldn't say anything because everything he said was right. She touched her head and remember the pain she felt when they fought. 

Crap!?

What she could she do at this moment!?


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Tiger's Flaming Roar!_

_I'm not weak ... I'm not weak ... I'm not weak ... I'm not weak ... I'm not fucking weak! _Those words echoed through her mind as she stood up, clenching her fists in anger. These two won't quit, and now Kyo had the decency to hit her? She got in the way, but wouldn't he hold back!? Lyra pushed Kei off, before standing up and blowing the dust of her hands. Standing a fair distance away, she held out both her hands, a charge of chakra glowing around as well as a swirl of purple petals. "Flowering Gun-" Ready to shoot them both down, a pulse through her body stopped her from doing so. It froze her body, and stopped the jutsu from starting. Why couldn't she beat the shit out of them already!? They we're already asking for it! But a voice in her head was stopping her from doing so.

_They are your friends. You never hurt them, no matter what ..._

Lyra listened to the voice, breathing heavily. She slumped back against the wall and looked at Kei, blood still pouring from her mouth. "You get Kyo ... I'll grab Koji ..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Ordinance*

Koji put his dukes up as Kyo came in at him. The one thing about fighting that Koji knew was that you had to fight on your terms not those of your opponent. As such he would be relentless no matter who he fought using the best tools he had to constantly rush in at his opponent and deploy his ordinance, taijutsu. This was his domain, his dojo and Kyo was taking the complete wrong approach. His strikes were quick though, Koji was hit by the first punch directly in his gut knocking the air out a bit. The next blow he parried with his elbow before bobbing underneath another punch and weaving out of that from another. Kyo was fast but with Shouka Koji was meant for speedy battles. He leaned in allowing Kyo to get him in the face. Blood trickling down his lip from where Kyo hit him. Koji licked it with his serpentine tongue.

"That's right cub!!! That's the spirit!!! Come at me with it all if you don't put up a fight then it won't be fun biting you. There's something missing though, you're not doing this right. It might be from that silver spoon you have stuck up your ass. When you punch you gotta do it with your soul like this!!!" Koji caught Kyo's fist in his hand. His reflexes were on fire right now. Koji then stretched his arm backward, coiling like a true viper. His knuckles cracking as he formed a fist with them rage ablaze in his eyes. He picked up one foot and thrust his weight forward aiming for Kyo's nose with his weight backing the punch as well.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*

"Shut the hell up!!"Kyo yelled his flames reacting to the anger in his heart. Soon his fist were in flames, but then Koji came with a punch that pushed him back. Kyo groaned as he slammed his feet in the ground and slammed his fist in the ground as well slowing down his speed. Kyo growled as his nose leaked blood, he heard Kei gasp but was too busy with Koji to turn around...

"Kyo! That enough!"Kei yelled,"Please stop!!There is no reason to fight! He didn't touch me!!"

Koji growled but he didn't look at her his eyes locked on Koji, both of their rages burning up the whole atmosphere. People began running away screaming, but Kyo didn't care he wanted to slam this piece of shit into the ground and he wanted to do it the right way and let his sister see that this piece of shit wasn't for her

Kyo took not that the boy was faster, but it was all about strength! Kyo rushed up to the boy and slammed his head into his

Kei watched the fight, she searched her pockets and looked for change. But she didn't have any!!! Kei then took  deep breath, she wanted to stop this fight! She wanted to make the guys stop fighting! She didn't give a care if Koji hated her! Her brother was all that matter at this point

She placed her fingers together and soon she began to gather up all the electricity to produce. It began to expand in her hands like a ball and that ball grew bigger and bigger until she slammed it on the ground causing the whole ground to come up breath the guys feet. Kyo had to jump back to dodge that attack

"Stop!!!"Kei breathed harshly before falling to her knees, that took a lot out of her,"...Stop!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 7, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius walked around the village after having done that mission. It was ok though not much action. He expected to kill more than that but he was disappionted. The mist these days was so bad and didnt feel like home. He hated how they were abused by the Fuzen ones that stay here to watch the village. The Mizukage who ever it is wont do anything about it. There had been some rebels but they were always caught and delt with. He looked at his hand thathad to diamonds overlapped.

"This was the reason i was created." he said as he clenched his fist. He knew some swift style but his main weapon and power was his dark release that he still didnt have acces to.  He would soon he hoped so he could kill the foreign ninja here and free Kiri. With it he would then hopefully convince the Mizukage to lead Kiri to destroy that second rate loser village and drive it to the ground making it perish in fire and water.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
Koji grunted in pain as Kyo slammed his head against his, he could feel his brain rattle against his skull from the headbutt. Worst of all he bit his tongue causing blood to fill his mouth. Before Kyo could follow up or Koji do anything the ground came up beneath their feet. Koji quickly somersaulted in the air to dodge the current and get away from the upturned gravel. He turned around to where the girls were thinking it was Lyra but then realizing it was alot like the attack from earlier in the junkyard. This little girl was quite shocking, pun intended. Still it was not going to be enough to abate his fury. He spit out the blood in his mouth. Before he rushed in at Kei. Standing over her with pure malice, he looked over at Kyo so as to give him a look that said not to take a single step forward or else.

"You can't stop the inevitable little rabbit. This is going to happen whether you like it or not. Do you think I'll let him just leave here without getting a proper bite? Do you think I'll let even you interfere in this battle?" He clenched his fit and grinded his teeth together, his fury in the face of this girl abating if ever so slightly.

*Kukukukuku....*

They began to stir in his mind trying to get him to keep fighting. 

"No you're not taking this away from me!!! He is my prey! You mean absolutely nothing to me and I won't allow you to change me. That's not the way it works!!" Koji stomped on the ground his foot going through the concrete. He was having a severe crisis of conscience at this point. Kei's weakness was touching him in a way that was completely unexpected, it was the same way Lyra use to be able to rein him in, and before Lyra the same way that pink haired girl had managed to when he was a child. 

Koji's hair went down and the veins along his eyes retracted. He disengaged his Shouka. He looked down at Kei, the anger and conflict going on within his mind right now was too much to bear.

"We're done. Take the cub and go away. I don't want to see you anymore." He motioned for her to get up and go to Kyo. It wasn't what he really wanted but the way she made him feel was too... he didn't know the word but she was making him weaker for being around her. She wasn't getting up she just looked at him.

"I Said LEAVE!!!"


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*

Kei winced at the sharp tone that Koji was giving her, it hurted her inside a place that she wanted to protect and let no one get in. She looked up at him and saw that he disengaged his jutsu and Kyo flames began to go down. Disappearing but her lighting was still on the ground, Kyo came over to her to motion for her to go with him as he began to pick up Lyra, but she only slapped his hand out the way...

"No....No..."Kei mumbled to herself

And that when she got up and went over to Koji and stood in his face, tighting up her hand, she slammed it in his face with all the force she could give.

*SLAP*

Kei didn't move, if he wanted to punch her she would take it and punch him straight back. Her eyes teared up as she finally began to do what she pleased without having to worry about what her brother thought or what the people thought. She glared at the red mark on Koji face, because she couldn't do it to his eyes.

"NO I WON'T LEAVE!"Kei yelled,"You or no one else is going to make me leave! And if you try to run away! I'll be right behind you! Didn't you say you was going to bite my cage open!?"

She then touch her heart,"You made a small dent...So don't tell me to do something I can't!!...No I won't do!!"

Kei stood tall, even though she knew what he could do to her. Kyo just watched as he felt her heart. Her emotions, he pat the back of his head before sighing. This girl didn't know what she was getting herself into with this guy. But he also knew that what ever life she lived..

He would have to get out of it at some point, he picked up Lyra and waited for Kei but she seemed dead straight on staying with Koji


----------



## Olivia (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at him as she said "I'm just fed up with my sister doing all this crap to me and getting away with it. She needs to learn if she crosses someone then she will get punished, you can't go on and think that you will continue doing whatever you want as you please, and this will surly burn it into her mind to not cross me again. It's what she deserves, and that's what she's getting." She closed her eyes as if a bit stressed, and Mew floated over to her as she said "Mew?" Thalia sighed as she said "No, not now Mew."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Runaway*

*SLAP*

Koji's head turned quickly and he lost his footing a little being completely taken by surprise. This was not the course of action he thought she was going to take and he didn't know how to respond. They had left him again, it was just him and Kei no voices. She reminded him of the promise that he made, to bite through her cage and free her. He did say that but this was becoming more than that, he didn't like it. She was gaining influence over him and he hated her for it just like that other pink-haired girl from the old days. The tension in the air was tense, he didn't know how to really respond, especially when she said things like he made a dent in her heart or that she wouldn't leave. This was not what he was expecting when he marked Kyo, she was suppose to be nothing more than a plaything and by extension of that a tool to get under Kyo's skin. Now she was doing something dreadful to him, making him feel things he wasn't meant to feel. He looked down at the ground, his bangs obscuring his face.

"I'm just someone that serves your family remember. It's not suppose to be like this. You can't just change the rules to the game right in the middle of it. You can't make me feel this way about you. I hate it...It's not suppose to be this way...." Koji wanted to push her away but without the voices to help him he was too weak in his heart too.

"You know what...I wish I never met you that day we first sparred. I wish I never came to your hospital room or followed you to that junkyard. It would make this simple." He looked up and patted her on the head as was his habit.

"Taking a time out from the game since they're not talking..." He was referring to the voices in his head that only he could hear.

"You should stay away from me but you won't because you're too much of an idiot. I'm not like everyone else I know you're strong and can take care of yourself. At the same time I'm bad for you. The same way I was bad for Lyra. I'm not a good guy at all Kei. I'm violent, cruel, and overall a bad guy. I can't control it. It's who I am. I'm the Boy Born under an Evil Star, it's my destiny to cause misfortune and death. I'm the Viper... No girl will or should come to accept that." He brought his hand to her chin nudging it upward so he could look into her eyes.

"You should get away while you still can."


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

Kei was now looking at him dead in his eyes, her heart felt weird and the way he was looking at her was ;ike he was crawling out everything. Kei blushed as he talked about what she was doing to him and how she was changing the game. She smiled weakly, she was a horrible player of gamer, she always had something up her selvees to make sure she always won..

This wasn't no different and now that she was looking at him, she smiled

"I don't want to run away.."Kei smiled,"I am not Lyra, I am Kei what was bad for her isn't the same as me. And I don't care about how violent, cruel, or overall bad guy you are because when I look at you...Koji...I don't see that...Heh.."

She looked down,"I am an Aosuki, I am a person that suppose to fight and bring down everyone I love. Its no different and you know what I am glad...i am glad that we met...I am glad that you followed me to the junkyard, to the hospital room, and everything else in between..."

Kei looked at him,"I won't run...I won't runaway not from you"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The World Stops*

Now it was Koji's turn to look down as she told him she didn't see the bad guy he knew he was. Her telling him that being an Aosuki meant she would bring down her loved ones really struck a chord. As much as he understood her he didn't take the time
to realize she understood him. Aosuki and Mugenshi two doomed peas in a pod. He looked at her again resuming eye contact and bringing his forehead to hers.

"You know this is completely stupid right? I'd be wasting my breath if continued to tell you I'm trouble or that im bad for you.  He stared into her blue eyes really staring at them for the first time. They were in contrast to the red tint of his yet they were the same. They were like tiny pools that you could drown in peacefully.

He tilted his head and pressed his lips against hers. The world stopped spinning and Koji felt as if his feet weren't touching the ground all for this one moment. This one kiss.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

Her face turned bright red but she couldn't help but like it so she kissed him back before breaking. She blushed and look down, this was her very first kiss and it was from him. Kei pushed away from Koji as she began to fluster over what just happened. She felt weird, very weird!

Kei looked at him,"I! You!....I .mean! Ahhh!!! You make me feel weird!!"

Kei hid her face in her jacket before running away, she was too flustered to even breath. Oh dear god~ She kissed him! Koji kissed her! Were they going out!? Were they a couple! Kei finally stopped and slumped on the floor...

"Oh my..."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 7, 2011)

*Jozu*

Jozu looked as Ikuto walked off after giving such a awesome plan. He started to get angry why would he leave for no reason , to go finish a book ! Jozu wouldn't have it.

"That little punk ! I thought he had more back bone then that, but I guess I should have expected the worse. When I get the chance, the kid is gonna get a piece of my mind. I'm really disappointed I didn't think the team was gonna be full of chumps like this." He looked at Tsugita with an almost regretful face.

"Sorry dude I'm finishing this shitty test right now !" He grabbed the clone by his wrist.

" Hold on gramps *Swift Release: Shadowless Flight ! *" he rushed of towards the point in a blur.


----------



## Burke (Apr 7, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*


The always bustling streets of konoha showed no signs of slacking as a boy who obviously didnt belong passed through. Stares and glances were shared as the clearly foreign figure shoved along the natives. The boy finally got into a position where he could walk uninterrupted where he pulled a leaf headband out of his pack.

"Hm..." He went over its engraving with his fingers, all the while looking down at it.

As proof that he should have been paying attention, he soon walked straight into a solid figure.

"Oh, sorry..." He politely but quickly excused himself, but was stopped from walking away.

"Hey!" A pronounced voice called directly too him as an equally as impressive hand grasped his shoulder. The lumbering man was about to unleash verbal fury at the source of the peak of his bad day until he noticed the details of who stood before him. "Heh! Little dark skinned kumo boy thinks he can get away with stealing a konoha headband huh?"

"N-no i-" he stammered

"Whats your name boy!"

"Hibana, Zettai Hibana..." he breathed "Now please let go."

"Hibana huh!? You know what Zeh-Tai, ill let go as soon as i slam you back to your own village!" The man raised a hand, but wasnt able to act out his strike.

Zettai, in a flinch, reached out and chopped the man on the neck.

"Au.." The man uttered as he folded to the ground, knocked out.

"Oops... i guess there was some juice in that..."

Murmurs and eyes soon locked onto the situation as Zettai, wanting to avoid anything further, ducked into a local ramen shop.

"Hm, welcome to Ichiraku's son, you looking to stand there or eat." The owner smiled.

"Oh yeah... i guess ill have miso with pork... thank you." He ordered as the ever changing crowd soon forgot about him.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita was disappointed at the retreat of Ikuto. A small sigh escaped from his mouth as he looked to the side for a second. He actually expected more from someone like Ikuto. Perhaps this was a lesson for Tsugita to realize that he shouldn't have his expectations so high. He listened as Jozu also expressed his feelings about their teammate leaving.

Sure enough it wasn't good to just leave on training, especially with this being their first. If this is the case, then it's now up to him and Jozu to carry Ikuto's weight. Tsugita looks at the the two near him, ready to go along. However, before he can speak, Jozu disappears with the clone. "......sigh....things aren't going well in our first training session."

Tsugita stated as he stood there alone. He would then run off with all of his speed after the two!

*Setsuko, Shirou - Shadow of the Pure Star*

_This isn't the way jealousy is usually felt, right?_

This thought in question from that boy standing to the wall by himself. More accurately, he's standing on a corner, keeping to himself. The streets seem to be rather busy at the moment, many villagers passing by. 

Every time, there is a different face passing by the boy as he stands with a cold stare. The villagers and he himself are are apart of this village known as Fuzenkagure. 

Probably not a fitting place for him, but in another way it is.

He is mostly neutral about this village that has accepted him. Yet, he's very joyed to be in this place. That's simply because this area is filled with missing-nins, those who have not been 'blessed'. 'Blessed' like others in this world, blessed like he himself. 

This child that is different from most, has black hair that runs down to a bit of his face. What would be most noticeable are his black cat-like ears, however these ears are hidden underneath his own black hair. The reason for that is because he feels that they are bothersome.

He's wearing a soft sleeveless  jacket that is only half-way buttoned, revealing the white shirt underneath. The long tail of his jacket that usually flows in the wind, is pressed between his back and the wall.

Adding to that are the black wrist sleeves on his forearms. 

What's most apparent is the sheathed sword dangling on the left side of his hip. 

This person that wants to bring peace, gives off a sense of danger.

This person is different from these others. It could be implied that, in this place full of regular stones, he is the diamond. 

That is because he is incredibly blessed, thanks to a certain pure star. However, he doesn't resent this too much, as a person 'saved' like him, can of course 'save' those that are not. 

_I'm a Genin now, this means things will be more serious for here on out. Well.....from what I've exactly heard, his won't be that much different. Even so, that doesn't change my agenda. _

These are the thought's of this boy, Shirou Setsuko. With this blessed body, he hopes to bless this world. 

No, there is one other important thing that has not been mentioned, that mark on his right hand...that red stigma that forms a strange shape. This is the mark of what Shirou Setsuko is..

_To go even to the extent of sacrificing my own body, I will be the salvation of those that cannot be saved._


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 8, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke| Team 5*

The brooding Uchiha hurried through the streets of Konoha trying to make his way to Ichiraku's expediently. The Konoha members of the team had a train to catch so it worked out perfectly that both his genin were in the same spot. The most successful chain restaraunt in the ninja world was Ichiraku's. Shin was more of a sushi guy than a ramen guy but he liked Ichiraku's all the same. As he was getting nearer he took out the piece of paper that was sent to him from the office of that fatass Hokage, Miho Kaneko and Zettai Hibana, those were his charges. He arrived at Ichiraku's walking in he scanned the area. Shinosuke wasn't a guy with a lot of manners despite having a rather noble  upbringing.

"MIHO KANEKO!!!!ZETTAI HIBANA!!!! Get your asses over here now!!! You're Jounin Team Leader is here!!!!" He screamed at the top of his lungs in the crowded ramen shop. They had a train to catch after all so formalities weren't really going to get them their any faster.

---

*Koji Kazama| Killer Intent*

Koji didn't know whether to laugh at how flustered Kei was or to grab her by the hair and throw her into the ground face first. She had just made a big show of how she wasn't going to leave him then he kissed her and she ran away like he had koodies or the plague. If anyone was feeling weird it was him. The way she made him feel was different than most girls. Only Lyra and one other girl were able to make the voices stop. Koji knew what he still was even without the voices guiding him, they didn't make him bad he was that way on his own. Koji then heard a girlish squeal come from above. It was a white haired girl dressed in priestess garb. She was Mugenshi, Karina Takamichi, she was an absolute cutthroat bitch.



"That was so cute little Koji-kun! You and you're new girlfriend are so cute together. She was all like I won't leave you and you played the brooding bad boy oh so well! I was feeling really romantic and giddy watching. You know what happens when I get giddy..." Koji could see the glint of metal flash as the girl ever so slightly raised her blade. He said nothing, they were both Mugenshi novice but he knew the gap in their abilities. She had unlocked her Hidokiremi the true gift of the Mugenshi, whereas he still had not.

"What do you want Karina. Make it quick I'm in the middle of something if you can't tell. If you hold me back too long I'll bite." It was an empty threat, Koji knew he couldn't take her but at the same time Xemnas had just given him a special assignment so he knew she couldn't do anything to him. 

"Watch your forked tongue Koji, I'll cut it out and feed it to you. That's not a threat it's a promise." Her tone changed completely as she directed her killing intent down on Koji. He could even feel the steel of her blade on his neck ready to slice through it but she hadn't even moved.

"Big Brother Peacecraft wants an audience with you before you go on your little assignment. He's waiting at the compound for you whenever you're pretending to be Viper. Hmm... now that I completed my mission I'm bored. Maybe I'll pay that pretty little Fuzenkage brat a visit. She's not far from here. The malevolent traces of pleasure in Karina's eyes were apparent to Koji. She was trying her best to get a rise out of him. She wanted to upset him but at the same time he knew she was unpredictable.

*SHOUKA!!!*

"You're not going to touch her!" Koji growled looking up at his clanswoman. His eyes bulging with fury as his hair stood on in and a white outline of chakra surrounded his body.

"Don't bare your fangs at me Koji-kun you'll give me bad ideas. Like putting your little girlfriend back in the hospital. I can't kill her but I can do things to make her wish she was dead. HAHAAHHAHAHA!!!" Karina's laugh was shrill and annoying but her preceding comments honestly scared Koji. He jumped up to the rooftop aiming a kick at her face, but he only hit the air. He could feel her behind him, she smiled devilishly at him before completely disappearing from the area. Koji jumped back down to the street disengaging his shouka. Kei was in danger now, she was marked by someone worse than himself. He sped off in the direction he saw her go.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Sparky*

Kei was walking all alone in the junkyard, yet again. This place was a safeheaven away from home, Kei wondered if she should go back home. Looking up in the air, it was late and she knew her mother was on edge. But she still had time, because right about now Kei wasn't in her most best of moods. Ever since she left Koji, she felt sparky.

Literally sparky...

Kei electricity was running all though her body, when she almost placed her fingers together she felt the jolt going from one finger tip to another. Kei blushed madly when she thought about the kiss, but she knew one thing. If she couldn't control the lighting inside her, it would only get worst.

And she was attracting the wrong type of crowd....

Metal and anything that was like it....

Kei sighed as she leaned back,"....Nyaaahhh!!!"Kei then shook her head wildly


----------



## Laix (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Frigo pedi~_

Before she knew it, the skirmish between the two was over. She didn't quite catch what happened as she kept slowly falling out of consciousness, but she remembered feeling a large burst of electricity. It wasn't damaging, but it sent a tingling feelings through her spine. Now, all she could feel was Kyo, who had picked her up into a cuddle. However, she let go of him and began walking by herself, grabbing Kyo's wrist as she did. Lyra led him away from the two others, and went into the changing rooms of the Hot Springs. Where most people had been scared off from the commotion caused, the room was completely empty. Lyra sat down on a bench, stroking her jaw. 

"Kyo, you need to learn to control yourself more," she scolded, flinching as she hit a rough spot on her chin from the punch Kyo gave by mistake. "But that doesn't really matter anymore. This whole time ... there's been one question on my mind ..." Lyra shaked off the pain, before looking up to Kyo. She was about to ask it, but nothing came out of her mouth. The question she wanted to ask just didn't come out. Lyra had thought about it for the past ten minutes or so, and had even brought him here just to ask him it. However, she had cold feet at the end, and decided it wasn't the best time.

"N-Nevermind, forget I said anything," she muttered, looking away from him while still glancing looks.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

The girl had spark and pride as far as Kyo could tell, jumping down from his arms and leading him into the hotsprings changing room. Most of the people had ran off and the owners were pissed, Kyo knew that he had to explain a lot to his mom. He watched as his sister ran off after the guy kissed her.

It ache under his skin but he knew he couldn't do anything about it, Koji would soon screw it up by himself. And Kyo would just have to wait and see, but now he had another little ball of lighting right in front of his eyes. He flinched when she did, he didn't hold back on that punch...So he knew it had to hurt.

"Hold still.."Kyo said, as he took her chin in his hand and began to warm up relaxing her muscle under the heat..

Kyo looked at her for a minute and when she wanted to ask something his interest rose...

"Whats up? Whats on your mind? Don't back down yet..."Kyo said


----------



## Laix (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_No harm 'eh?_

There was no escaping the situation. She had to say what she wanted to say intially, and let nothing stop her. Clearing her throat, Lyra glanced up towards Kyo, before shooting her eyes back down to the ground. For once, she was shy, and this was annoying her even more. Why couldn't she just look him in the eyes and say what she wanted to say?

"Listen Kyo ... what I wanted to say was ... well- do you actually love me? Or is it just lust? I need to know so I don't get toyed around with," she spoke quietly, before having her voice get louder as she stood up and looked him straight in the eye. Not a single tear formed in her eyes unlike most other girls, who would be flooding the area with their _"emotions"_. "You should know by now I'm not like other girls, so you can't just 'take me for a ride' so easily."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Trouble*

Koji wasted little time in taking to the rooftops to find Kei before Karina could even attempt to do anything. He knew he couldn't take her on alone if she was really going to try to do something. In the whole of Clan Mugenshi Koji was one of the weaker members in the grand scheme of things. Karina was on a different level, then above her were likes of the mysterious Peacecraft and the clan leader Xemnas. The only thing he had going for him at the moment was the fact that he was a favorite of Xemnas so those other members couldn't do anything to him directly. Still they were in a position to do stuff to mess with him and doing something to Kei would mess with him. Then again she was the daughter of two of the most powerful ninja in world, but so was Kyo and Koji was prepared to bite him to death whenever the opportunity came. Before Koji knew it he was at the junkyard again, getting lost in his thoughts he had come here instinctually. Then he began to feel sick in the pit of his stomach, the feeling of someone pressing a blade into his back could be felt. Karina was watching him and letting him know she could end him before he could even react. Quickly Koji ran up a hill of trash in order to get a good vantage point of the area. He could see a tuft of short white hair moving somewhere down in front of him, she looked to be attracting the metal around her. He jumped down from the hill to the ground absorbing the shock in his knees and rushing off behind Kei.

"Kei!!!" He screamed out trying to get her attention but then the ground in front him was sliced open suddenly by an arc of white light. The impressiveness of the cut was that it was almost 4 feet deep into the ground.

"It looks like you've gotten slightly faster Koji-kun. Impressive since you don't have any tattoos, just a weak little Shouka. I wonder do you think your little girlfriend could dodge my blade?" Karina jumped down from the mound of trash and put herself in the middle of Koji and Kei. She had a sheepish grin on her face as she slightly lifted her blade out of it's scabbard.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:
Fear*

She felt something, something coming. Kei looked up when she heard a voice call her name. Her eyes widen to see Koji coming after her. She was about to smile or run again, but then she saw something in his face that made her react the same way. Her heart stopped and she didn't know what to do, because as far as she knew. Koji was scared of something and she couldn't help him....

And it scared her...

Soon Kei saw the white hair girl behind him, she saw her take out her blade and slash. The power made Kei shiver an her legs wobbly, as she looked at the girl. When she landed in between Kei and Koji, Kei electricity went bye bye. Kei was in shock, the power radiating off her was suffocating her...

Kei looked at Koji,"K-Koji??"

She didn't know if she should run or just stay there and die. Her fear was eating her up inside like a fly caught in a spider web. Kei felt that small and horrible in the presences in this girl. Kei felt herself leave her own body, but then come back...

Kei couldn't run...

She just couldn't run....

This wasn't like a fight with her mother, where she could hold herself and the scary presences would stop. No this was real...This was something she wasn't use to...

----
*Kyo Aosuki:
Love?Fear?*

Kyo looked at Lyra for a minute as she asked him was he in love with her. Kyo pulled back a bit and took a deep breath. He never been in love so how would he know if it was love or not? He surely didn't want to be like his mother, waiting for someone to return their love.

Kyo sighed as he looked at Lyra,"To tell the truth Lyra...I don't know..Its something I never experinced..If you mean love you like I love my sister and my mother, we still need time for that."Kyo nodded

And then he looked her dead in the eyes,"I also think you need time...Because if you don't love me...And I loved you...I would kill you as simple as that.."Kyo said

He leaned back,"That is the problem with my clan and the same desire runs in my sister and mothers blood, when we love its for eternity...But if we do not give love in return...We kill that person and then kill ourselves..."

Kyo then streched and he placed his hand on her head,"But it wouldn't be so bad...Fallen for ya.."

But then Kyo doubled back when he felt a huge wave of fear drown him...


----------



## River Song (Apr 8, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He decided to take a walk around, he walked through the city streets, Cheranu attracting inquisitive looks from the civilians. He decided to go sit in the park taking Cheranu of his soldier. He watched the children playing slightly envious, his childhood was haunted by death and betrayal. He noticed one of the children was itting on his own, with a doll beside him. Feeling sorry for the  child Hotarudecided to elieviate the small girls mood.

He formed chakra strings from five of his fingers, due to the size of the doll he wouldn't need all ten. He attached them to the doll and made it sit up atracting the girls attention. She looked at the doll odly before it stood up and began to dance. The girl watched the doll contently, giggling and clapping her hands. Then Hotaru heard faint screams and lost his concentration,causing the doll once again to become lifeless. Hotaru quickly heaved Cheranu over his pack and ran towards the screaming.

There he saw people running away from the dump, flashes of lightning littering the scen along with huge piles of garbage that had been chopped in half. Taking cheranu off his back and unrolling him, attaching chakra strings, Hotaru took his stance ready for a fight


----------



## Laix (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Just ... what if?_

Lyra shuddered at what Koji said, before sitting back down on the bench as she took it all in. 

_I also think you need time...Because if you don't love me...And I loved you...I would kill you as simple as that._

The words echoed through her mind as she tried to crawl her way through them all. _Kill_ your love? How is that even possible? The traditions and ways of the Fennisuku clan confused her more and more each day, and now she was lost for words. However, her mind lit up as Kyo finished, mentioning that he wouldn't mind falling for her. She knew instantly that was a sly way of saying _'I love you, but don't know what it is'_, which gave her a small glimmer of hope. But then again, what was this hope _for_? As he said earlier, she needs time, and she couldn't help but agree. Lyra needed time to figure out if this was love, but for now, she could settle with whatever he wanted it to be. 

"So ..." she began, standing up from the bench and walking over to Kyo. She didn't make any physical contact though tempted, and instead kept it to just the eyes. "That's some ... intense things. I think I need time too but, where do we go from here? I can't deny that kiss meant something ... I felt something, something that I never felt with Koji or anyone before. I can't ignore that ..." she explained, giving a firm look to him to show that she wasn't fragile at all, and could take anything he threw at her. Heck, the bruise on her jaw was evidence of this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Viper's Struggle*

"Cut it out Karina. You don't want me to get..."

"Get what little brother Koji-kun? You think you have what it takes to last more than five minutes. Watch your mouth or I'll cut right through the girl." She cut him off but her words were true. Koji had fought Karina a bunch of times in the confines of the Mugenshi stronghold. She had his number, he was going to have to think fast....

"Go ahead you think that girl means anything to me at all really. Her brother is my prey you can do whatever you want to her." Koji closed his eyes and smiled at the girl matter of factly, but he knew he was lying through his teeth.

"Hahahahahaha!!! He says he doesn't care about you. He wants me to believe he's just using you to get to your brother. Let's see how much of a liar he is." The grin on her face grew into something way more devious and malicious as she drew the blade from the scabbard. She slashed what looked to be one time but in reality was three slashes as three arcs of chakra began to tear up the ground pincering in on Kei.

*SHOUKA*

Koji's muscles tensed up as his hair stood up a little and a white chakra outline radiated from his body. He sped in at Karina rage in his eyes.

*Kukukukuku...*

The voices were incensed and ready to spur their champion on. The Viper was here and ready for a fight.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

He looked at the girl, he didn't know what she wanted she didn't know what she wanted to call what they had. What did they have? He didn't know, he didn't want to know and he was to caught up in his own world to actually care about the outside world. But for some reason,she was getting close to him, she was getting into his world.

And he hated it...

He growled at her as he sat down on the bench and pulled her arm so she can sit down on his lap...

He nip her ear, as he spread his legs so shse could slide down and mold into his body. 

"Hmm~ How does this feel?"Kyo asked as he licked her neck and placed his hand between her thighs, his hands warming up and sending beats of heat though her sensitive thighs. 

---
*Kei Aosuki:*

She felt something pierced her, or cut her, and soon she was sent flying back. What happened? What was going on? Kei fell backwards and landed in the pile of garbage. Her fear, finally disappeared and pain kicked though her whole body. She heard Koji scream, she smiled weakly...

She didn't know that he cared so much...

Kei struggled to get up but the cuts to her chest was deep, Kei looked up in the air. This was so different, so different. But she knew this is what she was born for, to fight and to live no matter what. This is what her mother taught her, this is what her father left her with, this is what Kyo was trying to protect her from...

And the truth she was trying to escape...

Kei finally got up and her hair was sparking up as her body began to produce mad bits of electricity! Kei felt enraged! She felt all this anger build inside of her!!And she just wanted to let it all out!!!

"AHHHHHHH!!!!"Kei screamed

Lighting shot out of the girl like crazy...

This was her rage...

This was Kei Aosuki


----------



## River Song (Apr 8, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Hotaru was observing the battle there was a boy who was talking to the woman and a girl. They finished talking an he took in the deep slashes on the girl. Once they had finnished the conversation, something about using someone to get to their brother. The girl suddenly began to spark and crackle bit of electricity flying out of her body, admitidly it was intimidating but hotaru shrugged of his fear and concentrated on his attacks.

He twitched his right and left index finger, causing Cheranu to draw two of his swords. With a few othe flicks of his fingers Cheranu sprant towards the opponent. He hoped to take her by suprise  as Cheranu jamp above her aiming a slash at her neck with one sword and using the other as a shield.


----------



## Laix (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Strip me all away~_

Lyra waited anxiously for his reply, tapping her foot impatiently. What would he say? Would he verbally gun her down, or finally confess? She could tell just by looking in his eyes that he seemed to have some sort of resent, which made her frown slightly. Was he resenting her now?

She was however surprised by his reply. He sat down on the bench, dragging her down with him on to his lap. Lyra blushed, thinking of what was going to happen next in the seconds between. She felt a warm sensation from her ear and thighs that shot through her body like some sort of adrenaline, one that she hadn't felt before. He then even had the cheek to ask her how it felt. Did he want to know how it felt? Did he want to know every single emotion and feeling that went through her body just then? There wasn't enough words in the world to describe it, but there was just one action that could explain it all.

"Perfect~" she purred, licking her lips and pushing him down on to the bench. She ran her fingers around the lining of his trousers before kissing him deeply on the lips. Even though her actions seemed to say so, she was rather inexperienced, and didn't know what to do. As much as he gave her the pleasure, how could she give him the pleasure? Lyra wasn't ready to go that far, no way. She moved her kiss to his neck, running her hands across his torso as she did so. "How about that?!" she smirked, breathing heavily.

*Tifa Warholic*
_Where art thou?_

As Tifa got off the train, she began to head for the exit of the train station. The train began to leave the station, persumably heading for the Wind Country. "Now to Nirvana ..." she sighed, taking the scroll out of her pouch and opening it up. Looking through the corner of her eye, she saw the train station was deserted, with only two people here. One of them was asleep, while the over appeared to be asleep. _This place doesn't seem to ... popular?_ she thought as she shrugged it off, turning her attention to the map.

The map displayed the small town she was in, with Nirvana just 15 miles away. It was going to be a long walk - for a regular person. For Tifa, a kunoichi, it would only take an hour at most. However, she would need to rest before taking on the initial mission. _Right, off to Nirvana I go!_ She smiled to herself, before exiting the train station. The emptyness of the train station still bothered her, but what she saw after exiting stunned her.



The town, that she had once known to be bustling and full of life was now a deserted and ruined area. Only a few people walked around, who seemed to be either tourists or homeless people. Was this town now just a large _squat_? It filled her with curiousity as to how this place became like this, but she didn't have time. Now, she had to be in Nirvana as soon as possible. Tifa began walking through the town, heading north for Nirvana while observing the ruins around her. What could have happened here? she asked herself as she climbed and dodged various stones and rubble that was around, while bumping into a few people taking pictures of the area around.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Its on*

Kyo smirked, she was a feisty one. he that she was sure that she would go crazy and punched the hell out of her. Kyo tongue played in her mouth as she kissed him deeply, he held the back of her head so she wouldn't move and he could taste all of her. Every inch and undiscovered place in her mouth.

It tasted so damn good and he wanted so much more

"Argh!"Kyo released as he felt her touch a place,he began to blush as the soon came out of his mouth again. This girl was in control and he didn't like it one bit, he was suppose to be the dominate one. His mother was in her relationship and he wasn't going to let things change...

He picked her up and made her legs wrap around his waist as he pushed her up against the locker. His body warming up in playful way, just to make sure she was enjoying this heat, he grabbed the back of her hair and pulled it down so he could get all of her neck and lick it.

He thrust himself against her body so she knew what the hell she was dealing with now, and then he moved his mouth to one of top, her breast nice and firm. Though the cloth, he took it into his mouth and nipped it...

He smirked


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 8, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard a crashed of lightining where she was working the cafe as she took off the apron and grab her swords on to her belt and ran out of the back door of the cafe. She had her sences open as she ran to the dump and could feel there was a fight going on. She could sence the evil precense as she pulled out her reverse blade sword and with the blue crystal relese mulpicated the reverse blade sword to the person who hold the most evil in the area. She tried stapping the person with the sharp end of the sword as she made it come back to her. She was careful not to stab the other person that was near the evil one. She open the kanata ready for another close range attack behind the most evil person in the area, she was seirous and did not cared about that at the moment, only came to help protect.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was trying to strugle as much he could as the men tried to healed his wounds as Hakro was tied up at the moment. "It's okay, wolf, nothing would harm that spirit of yours." Hakro could not help but fall unconcience from the lack of blood he was losing at the moment. The man's women came in and started to stiched up his wound before it got infeced at the moment. Hakro was dreaming about everything in his life. He wanted to past that as in his dreams came to a door with a wolf's paw print and claws in the door. Hakro was thinking was this my path to be a wolf and kill. He open the door to reveal what was behind it at the moment. It was a pardise for wolves as he became one and saw his pack, including Spick and his summiong. He could not stand the beaty as it was destroyed and everything went black.


----------



## Laix (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Tiger and the Phoenix dance ..._

Lyra let out a soft moan as Kyo pinned her against the locker and began to nip on the end of her clothes. She smiled a little as she shoved him off, having him land on the bench. "Oh, you want to play like that? Fine then!" she breathed, crawling on top of him while staring into his crimson eyes with lust. 

Lust, that's all it was.

_Just lust ..._

Lyra's tongue danced around the edge of her mouth as she rammed her hands down his trousers, not taking her eyes off him for a moment before kissing him roughly on the lips. Her tounge roamed his mouth as she broke away for a moment, just to give him a sly smile. Her hands crawled up his torso, as the tiger within was let loose.

This Lyra was a much different Lyra from the one everyone knew. Nobody had seen such a side before. A side that could only be awakened by the right person.

*Tifa Warholic*
_Strolling through the wilds ..._

Soon, Tifa had come to the outskirts of the small town, which had less ruins then the main center. Now, all that stood ahead of her was a large wasteland, with a rich forest far in the distance. She persumed Nirvana must be around there, judging by how far this wasteland covered. She could see ahead wild animals and creatures roaming the wilds, some chasing after their prey while others swooped above. "This is going to be a pain ..." Tifa sighed, as she began to trek across the sandy plains. It was a sign she was nearing The Wind Country, as the area was a mix of sand, soil and small patches of grass. 

The sun was blazing above as she didn't even have the energy to run. What was supposed to be just an hour journey felt like one that would take years. _I need ... to rest! Oh lord_, she sighed to herself as she grabbed some water from her pouch and drunk it all in one, before carrying on across the plains. Far away to her left, she could see the train she had just got off running through to the forest. She began to think wether she could've gotten a train direct to Nirvana, and wished to go and check. Tifa glanced over her shoulder and saw how far away the ruined town was, and decided to carry on as she had come too far.

Taking a couple of steps further, she was shaken by footsteps heading towards her. Her eyes were half open from the intense sun, so didn't notice anything at first. However, before she knew it, the minature earthquakes became stronger, and now a large beast stood before her. It had silver fur, and had a large puddle of drool before it as it growled at her. It was a giant tiger, and Tifa recongised it as a Silver Megistheriano, a type of tiger that was only found around the borders of The Fire Country. She smirked, as there was now something to get her blood pumping!

"Want to fight kitty!? Let's go then!"


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:
Enough*

Kyo jumped up at the girl's hand, this was good this was what he wanted and this will be all his soon enough. Kyo groaned against the girl and kissed her passionately, this was his. His tongue marking her mouth becoming his territory, her body molded into his and this was pure passion at it best.

Kyo body heated up and finally, he wanted to please her like she was pleased him...

But then he notice what he was doing and his heart stopped, he fell off her and placed his back against a locker. He hated this feeling! He hated it! It was burning him up, Kyo threw a towel at her.

"Thats enough!"he said, he was blushing and then he turned around back facing her,"....This was wrong Lyra and I know you don't want this..."

He sighed and left....

Being to much for the young Fennikkusu


----------



## Burke (Apr 8, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Oh yeah..._

Zettai flinched violently at the sudden booming voice that erupted directly behind him. he shoved his bowl accidentally and got the wet soup all over his hands.

"Aw sh.. dam.. mother..." he grumbled under his breath as he removed his gloves, took his cloth napkin and went around his now fragrant hands.

He spun around in his chair with a sigh to face the man.

"... oh yeah... that..." He breathed as he continued to rub his hands dry, making sure to pay special care to the metal nodes on his palms. He had almost forgotten about his being assigned a jounin teacher.

"Im Zettai... _sir_."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 8, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date looked over at J.  "*I guess Suwoko's busy with something, looks like it's just gonna be you and me, then*."  He put his hands in his pockets.  "*So what are we going to be doing for this mission?  Hopefully not something to boring*."  Alright, let's get this mission started.  _I'm gonna show J what I can do.  Hopefully I'll earn some of his respect with this mission, maybe he'll stop calling me cabbage.  Doubtful.  Anyway, I wonder what Tifa had to do?  Called on a mission personally by the Hokage?  That's crazy!  I wonder what it could be?  I hope she comes back okay, if she gets injured Len will never let me hear the end of it...  That's weird, I don't usually care about girls when they aren't with me.  It's probably just because she's my teammate._


*Hanzo Nara*

Hanzo mentally facepalmed.

_One of the brats decides he's too good for the training, and the other one is taking matters into his own hands.  Tsugita came up with a good plan, but he should never factor in trying again after failure.  That's where he made his mistake.  *sigh* I'll have to teach all of them a thing or two about what it means to be a ninja_.  He halfheartedly tossed a shuriken at his clone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Junkyard Brawl*

Koji came in with a right cross that Karina sidestepped quite easily. She brought her blade out of the scabbard to jab him in the gut with the hilt sending him flying into a mound of trash. 

"The more the merrier!!!" She made another sidestep motion easily parrying the downward slash of Cheranu. She quickly jutted out her leg like a ballerina in order to hit the puppet in the rear end. Karina then spun around lifting the blade out of the scabbard making an upward slash, diagonal slash, and another downward. All of it looked like one slash but the arcs of light said different. The first slash sent Akina's blue crystal manipulation attack back at her. The second diagonal slash was sent in the reawakened Kei's direction. The last one was sent at Cheranu as a preemptive strike before Hotaru had hid make another move. 

"You forgot about me!!!" Koji sped in at her once again wildly unleashing a flurry of punches that Karina simply bobbed and weaved away from.

"No I would never forget you my darling little brother Koji-kun. I was waiting!!!" She sidestepped another one of his punches turning her body parallel and grabbing his arm. She picked her foot back up and drove it and the rest of her weight into the ground sending Koji flying in Kei's direction. He was completely open as he hurdled through the air. Karina quickly slashed three times, making it look as if her blade never left the scabbard. The three cuts across Koji's chest the only evidence of her attack. Karina smiled as a fourth arc managed to curve around Koji and hit towards Kei as Koji's body hit the ground with a thud still continuing to roll in Kei's direction.

"HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Come on little hatchlings you're going to have to do better against a Mugenshi Knight!!"


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

Um, what? Suwoko said. I'm standing right here...


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei quickly used her body replacement to replace herself with a nearby something and had that take the damage. Kei rushed after the girl but soon she was hit by Koji, she fell backwards and tumbled around before finally stopping. 

She flinched a bit,"A-are you okay?"Kei asked but then was caught of guard with another slash coming her way. Kei grabbed his body and rolled out the way.

Kei growled,"Damn you..."she growled under her breath as she rushed the girl again, but Kei was never that strong but she was smart enough to know a thing or two...

As soon as she rushed, she used her body replacement to replace herself with a nearby seat and then used her shadow walk to walk sliently and appear behind her like her own shadow..

"Die..."Kei commanded and launched a lighting hand directed at her heart


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 8, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina's sword came back at as she pulled the kanta out to stop her reverse blade sword to stab her as she knew the sword fliped as the duller side would hit. She quickly grabs it before making another move. Akina pulled the kanata to her shoulder horizontally and then performs a circular swing that launches the air compressed projectile spiraling towards at the women she was facing. _"36 Pound Cannon."_ Akina know it was not a wind attack but as compared to it many times. She was hoping this attack would work before the person with lightining strikes again. _"I have a feeling we are going to get strike down by lightning. Not now I don't care at the moment/ Got to finish the fight."_ Small drops of blood starts trickling down like tears but not streaks of blood like before. Akina never know but anything could happen and this girl could escape by any other means at the moment.

*Hakro Ezel*

A few hours later Hakro woke up from his nightmares as he just lived one and wanted it to continue. "I am starting to get why I was cursed by everything." "Actual nobody is really blessed with anything at all till you find it." Hakro sits up looking around as he had to find his sister to say he was sorry. "I have to go, what did you mean by the spirit of the wolf." "I mean you could turn in to a wolf or you are protectd by the wolves . I don't really know." Hakro got to his feet as he struggles to walk out of the door as he was forced to the ground. "You are not leaving intill you can prove you are not hurt and protect yourself Balto." Hakro growled as he was laying on the ground, "Fine I stay till I get better at the moment, I could help you out again," he had coldness in his gold eyes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 8, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Hanzo Nara*
> 
> Hanzo mentally facepalmed.
> 
> _One of the brats decides he's too good for the training, and the other one is taking matters into his own hands.  Tsugita came up with a good plan, but he should never factor in trying again after failure.  That's where he made his mistake.  *sigh* I'll have to teach all of them a thing or two about what it means to be a ninja_.  He halfheartedly tossed a shuriken at his clone.



*Jozu Sakazuki*

Jozu was rushing of to the drop off point in a blur. He had a air of confidence now, thinking he was about to ace this test easily.  He looked back to see if Tsugita was following and he saw two shuriken instead ! He wasn't good enough with swift release to stop on the dime so he covered the clone with, his body getting stabbed twice in the back in the process. Him and the clone tumbled to the  ground. He slowly got up angered by his pain.


(Crap that hurt I didn't think he could react to Swift Realease so easily. I'm starting to get pissed!)

"COME OUT HERE YOU COWARD !" He yelled while holding the small of his now bloody back. "Fight me like a man I'm tired of playing games like this, I'm tired of this bullshit ! Fight me like a true shinobi !" He yelled in the sky with clenched fists and closed eyes.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 8, 2011)

*Miho; Ramen House*

_"Religion has no place once you become a shinboi."_ 

Those were her words...those were the words of the silent killer, Mikako Satsukitane. Those words rung loud and clear in Miho mind as she continued to stare off into space. Maybe she was right? Perhaps she was nothing, but a naive girl trying to fill a void with religion? Maybe it really held no place in the shinobi world?

_"No!"_ Miho shouted in her mind as she shook her head to get her thoughts together. _"The moment I start doubting god the blessing he has given me will be taken away. I will *not* let the words of one sway me."_ Miho thought to herself. If it only took the words of one to sway her, that means her faith wasn't as great as she thought it was. Nothing like that could happen again, Miho would not be a fake to the religion she had taken up. She would not be one, who was weak spirited, to just listen to pretty words to make her feel better.

Though the sad thing is...she was one of those people, she just couldn't realize it.

"MIHO KANEKO!!!!ZETTAI HIBANA!!!! Get your asses over here now!!! You're Jounin Team Leader is here!!!!" .

The man, who apparently was her sensei, bust into the restaurant screaming. Though she was surprised to her a second name and watched out the corner of her left eye. Miho casually spun around in her chair and jump off to face the man before her. 

_"I hope he isn't one of those."_ Miho thought to herself as she gave the man her own personal salute, placing both her feet together and placing her arm across her chest in a greeting.

"Miho Kaneko."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Viper Skewered*

Karina grinned with devilish glee as she could feel the air particles of Akina's attack bearing down on her. She quickly unsheathed her sword and slashed five times, but it only looked like one fluid up and down movement to everyone else. The slashes disrupted the air flow, literally cutting through the compressed air particles. The move had left Karina open however. Kei had expertly hidden herself in Akina's shadow on a novice the move would have worked extremely well, but Akina was almost an ascended Mugenshi. She ducked down causing Kei to tag her on the shoulder. The volts ran through her body causing her flesh to burn from the electrified heat surging through her. Koji saw the opening created from the situation and as Kei poured electricity into Karina he got behind her wrapping his arms around her neck.

*SLEEPER HOLD*

Koji began to smolder himself as residual shockwaves from Kei's attacks began to heat and electrify his body. Karina was screaming in pain at this point. Shrieking like a banshee as the group collectively ganged up on her. 

DOKI!!! 

Koji knew what those words meant, he knew what sort of monster him, Kei, and their unlikely allies were dealing with. Quickly he released Karina, being in close range to her now would be a death sentence. He pushed Kei out of the way causing her to lose her grip on Karina.

"Everyone Get THE FUCK A..." Koji 

*SHNCTT!!!*

Koji gasped as he felt his flesh rend and tear. A cold metal protrusion jutting out of his side. The blow was not fatal, but the sick and twisted imagery of a sword impaling the young Mugenshi warrior was sure to make it look like that. Karina rested her chin on Koji's shoulder. His face in disbelief at the fact that he had just been run through. A circle of blood forming from around where the blade pierced, the red contrasting perfectly against his white garb. Karina looked down at Kei, no longer did she have pupils they were pools of black, pure darkness. The girl didn't say anything she just tilted her head to the side like a marionette and smiled. It was almost to say how do you like me now, words were not even necessary.
---
*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin surveyed the two-thirds of his team in front of him. They didn't look like much to be completely honest but having been a shinobi for more than a decade most genin were like sheep to him. He stroked the scar on his face as he glared at the two. He gave off a very negative and intrusive aura. He was like a Lion letting his cubs know not to fuck with him or else.

"Let's go we have a train to catch little sheep. We have a mission in Fuzenkagure. You guys are getting to meet a kage. Who knows she might even eat you guys." Shinosuke smiled deviously at the two young sheep before spinning around gracefully and beginning to walk out.

"Hurry up!!"He yelled at then before continuing to leave.


----------



## River Song (Apr 8, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"Shit" he said as Cheranu was easily blocked  and was extremely close to being hit, he had just dodged in time but the sword had chiped a chunk out of his shoulder. The boy that was bickering with her had now been impaled by her sword. The inguries looked grave but from Hotaru's limited medical knoledge not fatal, at least he hoped not. He flicked his fingers and cheranu jamp up into the air. He formed a fist in his right hand and cheranu opened his gaping mouth and released a smoke bomb. 

"Bloody puppet show: Day of the clown" murmered Hoatru in the smoke hoping not to attract attention. The four chakra strings that were attached to cheranu's arms came off and re-attached them selves to Cheranu's four swords. Hotary having an idea, the swords alligned at ninety degree angles at each other and began spinning rapidly, Hotaru sent them flying towards the opponent the gust the rotation was creating clearing the smoke


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 8, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard the blades of a puppet and the smell of blood of her allies, she was hoping the person would be okay at the moment as she also smelled smoked as welled from a smoke bomb. She had a bad feeling of this person who she was fighting at the moment, not to get to closed to her but one of her allies said to quickly get out of the junkyard, but her allie sentence was never completly. Akina sheaths the kanata, then she quickly unsheaths it then sheaths it again she also did the same with the reverseblade sword. _"Two Sword Style: Castle Gate,"_ she had heard this dual sword technique could split a train carriage in half. But she was not sure she had enough charaka control yo do so it, but gives it a go on what she could do with Two sword style: castle gate. She was still training with the skills she had to master this technique.

*Hakro Ezel*

The man let go off Hakro as Hakro set up again, he check out his wounds seeing if they gotten worest at the moment. "Don't think you can just rip out those stiches yet. Don't you have loves ones waiting for you at home." "I don't know anymore that I expect to end up dead to make everyone end up crying over me." "Sounds like ypu have tough love." "I don't know why I stick around for no reason at all, because I am stuck with my sister, she should die for my haterid or rage." "The wolf have spoken again, hun. You needed to control it before a madman comes after you. "If he could come and take me away from all from this, would be cool." Hakro did not want to here anymore right now he got up and went into another part of the house to smoke to relieve some of his evil thoughts.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei released a scream that pierced the air when she saw Koji getting stabbed, his body soaked in his own blood. Kei couldn’t believe it, she tightly closed her eyes and tried to tap into her twins feelings. Kei was trying to comfort herself and soon she was over taken by something warm, something she wasn’t use to. Her body felt like flames…

She wasn’t scared anymore, she was feeling what Kyo was feeling…

And it felt so…Nice~

Kei got up, the warmth pulsated though out her body and it felt so good. Like she was being touched all over, Kei released a moan not a scream of fear. But a moan that rocked though her whole body, Kei smirked, she wanted to be touched. She wanted to release this heat~

Kei positioned herself like she was in a foot race, soon her electricity ran though her body and metal and steel began to lift up from the ground as she smirked at the girl and soon took off. Her speed doubled from what it was flying passed the girl and taking a protective stance over Koji..

Kei licked her fingers, “Bam~”

Kei positioned her fingers like a gun and made it like she was shooting the girl, with that moment a blast of lighting aimed at the girl. But more her sword than anything, letting that being the conductor that would run though her whole body.


----------



## Burke (Apr 8, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_no pressure..._

So there Zettai was, not a few hours ago he was some kid waiting to finally become a genin after 2 years of waiting, and now, he was meeting his team and going to see a foreign kage. Inside, he really was excited.

He hadnt even gotten a chance to pay attention to his new partner before his obnoxious sensei left the resturant, expecting them to follow.

The pair quickly jumped up to tail the man as they were back in the streets of konoha.

"Sir uh... sensei... dont teams need like... three genin?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 9, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke
*
"The third member of the team is from Fuzenkagure. As a sign of 'solidarity' " He turned around and made air quotes as he gracefully moved in and out of the crowd. It seemed like he had eyes in the back of his head.

"Fuzenkagure is sending one of their best and brightest to Konoha to better the ties between us as well as improve the next generation of Konoha genin. The Fuzenkage is my 'sister'. " He made air quotes as he shuddered thinking about Taiyou. No matter how strong or old he was now that woman gave him the heebie jeebies since he was fourteen years old.

"So the Hokage put me in charge of Team 5. In order to keep things in the family so to speak. I honestly wanted an Uchiha but I got stuck with this herd of sheep." He kept on dodging the traffic expertly. It showed off his prowess in knowing his surroundings. Then the idea came to him.

"First training exercise as Shinobi. From here till the train station you guys have to walk backward. For every person you hit you owe me a run up and down the length of a tree of my choosing in Fuzenkagure." He smiled as he stroked his scar. He knew they were going to run into a fair amount of people, enough to make the next training exercise exhausting. He didn't get his Uchiha genin but he was going to run the ones he had through the ringer.
---

*Koji Kazama/ Karina Takamichi | Junkyard Brawl Pt.2
*

Smoke filled the immediate area of the junkyard from Hotaru's puppet, Cheranu. Karina could still see Kei through the smoke, but now she was in complete and total berserker mode. She was holding nothing back. She quickly pulled her blade out of Koji when she saw Kei shoot out at her like a bat out of hell. The little girl took a guarded stance over Koji's body as he was on the ground. He was in complete and total agony as he could feel himself slipping from the blood loss, not to mention the pain from being run through. Kei held her fingers like a gun at Karina who only tilted her head to the side in bewilderment. She could still see Kei through the smoke as the girl unleashed a blast of Lightning from her fingertips aimed at Karina's blade. Karina could also hear the ground being cut up from another attack from one of the other genin. Karina jumped up into the air dodging the slashes from Akina as well as the lightning from Kei. The problem with this though was that she was now unable to move in the air. She was over Cheranu's first two blades but she was a sitting duck for the other two. Blood squirted from her biceps as the blades ripped through, but at the same time the rotation of the blades, Akina's slashes, and Kei's thunderbolt had dispersed the smoke opening up her field of vision. She landed on the ground furious at having been cut by these novices. She had more tricks up her sleeve though so she was not distressed, she wanted retribution though. She let her killing intent envelop the area in a show of power to stun everyone in the area, she knew the only true murderer among them was on the ground with a hole in his gut.

"Puppet master, a swordsman, and a skunk. I've decided I'm going to cut a limb from each of you and before you bleed out I'm going to feed that limb to each of you!!!" She disappeared from their sight moving at a speed faster than the eye could see. Faster than any high performance car she first appeared in front of Hotaru, he cut her and now he was going to pay. She sealed in transit to him, hitting him was the most important to Karina.

*"SUITON: SENSATSU SHIO!!!" *She literally pulled the moisture from the air particles around them forming them into a thousand needles.

"Someone is going to have to protect little brother Koji or else he'll have more than just a hole in his side!!!" She cackled with laughter as what seemed like a thousand needles rained down on everyone, Hotaru in the epicenter of the attack.

*Kukukukukuku
*

The voices weren't letting Koji give in, they kept him awake talking to him. They told him to look up. 

"Oh shit..." Water needles were heading in his and Kei's direction. He tried to move his body but it wouldn't budge.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 9, 2011)

*Miho*

Silently Miho followed behind the man as they trekked through the crowded streets of Konoha. The boy that stood beside her, Zettai was his name is she remembered correctly, questioned about their team only having two genin instead of two. Miho had honestly not noticed it at first, but the boy was right. There was only two of team. Aren't squads suppose to compose of atleast three genin and a teacher?

"The third member of the team is from Fuzenkagure. As a sign of 'solidarity' "

"Fuzenkagure? The village that houses renegades?" Miho thought to herself not realizing that she had spoken her words aloud. Being as young as she was, there were many things he didn't know, but what her teachers or high ranking authority wouldn't tell a person...the streets often did. There were rumors of a woman having founded a place for those 'With no place to go' or something or other, to come and convene to live in peace. In fact, this place had even taken authority over one of the great shinobi villages. It honestly sounded like nothing, but a huge problem that would soon show it's ugly head. Taking in people from other villages who have left or been considered outcasts? Whether the person or the people taking the person in had good intentions or not, an apostate is still an apostate, no matter how one may try to twist the logic. This still isn't mention the fact that it holds power of a great shinobi village.

Thus it struck her as odd that the Hokage would allow something like this. _"Fuzenkagure must be some sort of asset...or it could simply be keeping ones enemies close."_ Miho thought to herself. 

"I honestly wanted an Uchiha but I got stuck with this herd of sheep."

This man was...what words could one use? Crude? Coarse? Vulgar maybe? Well what ever word you wanted to use it really lead by to one thing.

Rude.

Then after his rather subtly or probable unsubtly insult he gave them their first training exercise; walking backward through the very dense crowded streets of the city. Simply taking orders as the solider she was Miho quickly spun on her heel and turned around. 

Immediately walking into a person.

"Watch were your going kid." The gruff voice of a man spoke to the crowd.

_"Give me the power to push forth through this soon to be obvious long day my lord."_


----------



## River Song (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hotaru*

His attack had been sucesfull, he sighed in relief as he pulled both the swords and cheranu back to him. The woman who he had hit in the arm dissapeared suddenly but quickly re-appeared infron of Hotaru.  Suprised he jumped away from her as she finished her jutsu. Thousands of needles of water condensed from the moisture in the air. Hotaru quickly braught the swords up above him and the started to rotate like a windmill at a incredible speed. This shielded him from most of the attacks but some needles avoided his guards and hit him in the chest causing Hotaru to cry out in pain.

Noticing that he was getting lower on chakra and that she was preocupied the now, he decided to attack. Taking a deep breath in, he yelled "Hidden needles" he exhaled a barrage of needles aimed at his enemy. His hands were now tiering and begining to cramp from constantly rotating the swords and as such he had to stop. The last few water needles rained down on him and Cheranu. He ended his day of the clown jutsu regaining control of Cheranu's hands. He was begining to lose blood but was able to still stand up


----------



## Laix (Apr 9, 2011)

*J' Koizumi*
_Just the regulars!_

J sighed as he realised it would be just the three of them on this mission. It's not that he had a problem with the two, it was just they seemed to always interrupt him and not let him finish what he was saying before making their judgements. Looks like they was going to need work on their emotions as well as their physical abilities.

"Alright, alright ..." he sighed, reaching for a slip in his back pouch. "I wanted to save this mission for myself later, but I guess I'll do it now. It's a simple one," he handed the slip to Date, signalling for him to pass it on to Son after he was finished. The slip read:

_Rank: C
Mission Details: Deliver the cargo from Konoha to a woman named Mrs. Hitomi, the wife of the feudal lord in Sunagakure. It's a small box full of cat food, but is incredibly expensive as it is made of a rare herb that can be sold for a premium. Be careful, as bandits may try to take it on your way. 

The woman should be in her home at 36 Ittikosen Street in the southern portion of Sunagakure, but may be somewhere else. Just ask the Kazekage if she can't be found.
Reward: 15 + 2p; 60,000 Ryo _

"Once we get the reward, I'll give whoever did the best half of it. Whoever did the worst gets a punch in the face. Sound good?"

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Lock it up, and throw away the key ..._

Lyra felt like a whore. A filthy, nasty girl. That sounds slightly sexual, but she couldn't help but feel dirty. What had she just done then? The nice, sweet yet tough Lyra wasn't like that all, and she was incredibly embarressed. As Kyo seemed to feel ashamed, she couldn't help but feel the same. Lyra quickly did her white cotton top up, and put on her skirt. She shuffled out of the room and sprinted out of the Hot Springs, not wanting to talk to any of them. All she wanted to do was run. Run away, far from it all. She wanted to not ever have to talk to Kyo about what happened in that locker room, and wanted to never have to think about it again. If she could, she'd erase everything from her mind. It was for the best.

She quickly looked around, trying to find a place where she could be alone. Through the corner of her eye, she spotted the flower fields that were usually empty around now. Lyra quickly dashed in that direction, before turning into a walk as she moved her way through the tall grass and trees. She kept saying to herself she wouldn't cry, no matter what. It was hard ignoring the lump in her throat, but she had to stay true to her personality, and to herself.

Lyra eventually came to a cliff, where there was a spot at the end surrounded with dozens of flowers. She laid down at this spot and looked up to the sky, a fading blue as sunset came closer. Memories of what just happened raced through her mind, flashing and blasting it's way as she tried to forget. All she wanted to do was just forget, forget it all happened yet it was so hard. She had forgotten pretty much all of her life when she was younger as it was so bad, but she can't even forget a single scene? Why couldn't she just lock it all away, and throw away the key? 

Life truly_ isn't_ fair.

*Tifa Warholic*
_The Blunt Blade_

The beast gave a sharp growl, before charging towards her with a single claw swipe. Tifa evaded with ease as she performed a backflip, preceeding to land swiftly on her feet. She charged forward with all her speed and swung a punch to it's face, connecting her fist perfectly. However, it let out a large roar that blew her back across the plains, causing her to land with a series of tumbles and rolls. "Damn ... that hit hard ..." she muttered as she wiped away the trail of blood from her mouth. Clenching her fists together, she let out a large cry as she charged towards it, swinging a punch before dissapearing in a faint flash. Tifa appeared just above it, slamming an axe kick down on it's head, knocking it to the floor. She then took out her kunai and stabbed it in the face, hoping it would be killed. However, it had more up it's sleeve, being an Elementifera. Elementifera were a special type of wild animal or beast, that could use an element. Tifa could see sparks of electricity surrounding her and the beast, and immediately jumped back. However, she was just seconds too late.

The beast let out a huge roar as it stood on it's hind legs and released a large thunderstorm around it, frying everything surrounding it. Tifa was hit just on the edge of this technique, but was shocked violently as she crashed to the ground with numerous burn marks. This beast wasn't the one that regular genin took on, and was in fact classified as an S-Rank beast, that should only be taken on by those of the correct rank or higher.

As she struggled to get up off the ground, the beast crawled it's way even closer towards her, with a murderous look filled in it's crimson eyes. Tifa couldn't help but feel scared -  would this be the end so quickly? She hadn't even been on her first mission with her team! _It couldn't be ..._


----------



## Kei (Apr 9, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki: 
Run Baby Run *

Kyo watched as she got all deer eyed on him, like she was caught in the headlights of a train. They stared at each other for a minute before she got up and ran out covering herself in her sprint outwards. Kyo placed his back to the lockers as he slide down and sighed, that girl wasn?t good for him. She made him feel weird and that wasn?t a good thing?

Kyo closed his eyes and tried to tap into his sister emotions?

His face turned bright red as he had the same feeling come right back to him but at full force. He stumbled to get himself together as he tried to think logically of why his sister was feeling this way. Kyo tried to rummage though his last minutes with his sister and then finally came to the conclusion of what was happening?

KOJI WAS RAPING HER!!!

Kyo ran out like a bullet, anger pulsated though his veins like a bull?.

* Kei Aosuki:
Giving it all *

Kei was in pure bliss, still letting Kyo feelings dominate her own, she felt hot. So very hot, Kei licked her lips as she felt her blast do absolutely nothing to effect the girl. But only induce her rage even more, but as fast as Kei felt Kyo emotions the faster they were replaced with pure rage. Kei shook her head and then notice that millions of water needles were coming after them?

The girl made another smart comment and Kei snapped?

?YOU FUCKING CUNT!? she yelled at the top of her lungs, that felt good, ?YOU WON?T LAY A HAND ON HIM!!!?

Kei quickly ran to Koji body and held it close to her, she knew that the only thing she could have done at the moment was to sheleter his body from any incoming needles. Because if she used electricity, with Koji pool of blood, she would end up killing him. 

Kei smiled warmly, ?Hehe~ Your warm~?

And that when the needles slammed into her back, each one puncturing her body, digging their way into her skin?. Kei still held Koji tightly, before letting go and sliding off of Koji?

?Y-you are safe?.? Kei smiled, ??.That?s?Good??


----------



## Burke (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Shocking... isn't it_

_"Huh... ninja from three different villages in one team..."_ he thought _"I guess thats one for the books..."_

Zettai slumped and sighed at the order that was just given to him. His gloves were still wet so he couldnt put them on, luckily for him, and unlucky for those to run into him, his hands were now dried.

"Uh, bu-" he started, but he realized that this man wasnt about to be challenged. So, reluctantly, he turned himself and began walking backwards. Then, sure enough...

"Ah!" A woman gently brushed against Zettai's bare hands, and recieved a shock. "What in the..."

"Ugh... sorry..." He sighed as they continued walking and bumping with the occasional yelp from passers-by. He could see this happening alot today...


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was thinking of what ever one said to him, he was only thinking of himself at the time, he could still feel less about others. At the moment he only cared about the wolves, was he coming what his dad really was. He pulled out the necklace that his mom had gave him, it was the only thing left of him. She did not speak of him much at all. She did not want to upset Itsuki at all, it was annoying to him. He decide not to keep the promise that he kept for his mom or Itsuki. _"Guess I can't leave till I learn a lesson, whatever."_ Spike and the little pup came as Spike picked up the trail. Hakro heard Spikes paws on the wooden porch, he growled speaking to Spike as Spike growled back as they spoke in their wolf language. The little pup only listen to see what is happing and how to responed to the situation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 9, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The Viper*

Koji looked at Kei smiling at her as she guarded him from what have been certain death. Karina had known she would try her best to protect Koji.

"Using your body to shield me from that attack.... you're.... such... an....idiot." His breathing was labored as he struggled to get the words out.

*Kukukukukuku*

"Hahahahahaha... I'm glad I met you Kei." He kissed her on the forehead then rolled her off of him. He managed to get to his feet despite his massive blood loss. There was the slashes and one stab wound but Koji laughed in the face of all that. He was the Viper.

*Kukukukukuku*

"You're right I'm not a hero. I'm the Boy Born Under an Evil Star. Their is no other villain in the story besides me. I'm not doing this to protect anything other than my spot as the villain."

Karina cackled like a chicken with a truly shrill laughter that was sure to make the hair of the genin stand on end. Then a storm of needles shot out in her direction. Karina went into a series of backhand springs barely dodging the spray of the needles before running up the side of a mound of trash then backflipping off of it clear behind Hotaru and Cheranu. She raised her blade ever so slightly out of her scabbard tilting her head and smiling at Hotaru.

"I have your number too little puppeteer!!!" She cackled with insane laughter as she closed the distance between herself and Hotaru. She was in his guard, directly in front of him and in a position to slice and dice him.

*HURRICARRANA!!! *

Koji wrapped his legs around her neck. He screamed out in pain as the move required him to use his body as a fulcrum in order to create momentum and his body felt like it was tearing in half. He didn't care though pain was like sustenance to the Viper and this bitch needed to be put down. He pulled with his legs using his hands for support as he flipped backward and sent Karina flying into the direction of Akina. 

---
*Uchiha Shinosuke*

"Fuzenkagure? The village that houses renegades?" 

"Yea that village. But fun fact, it's not really as lawless as most people around here would lead you to believe. It's a growing Ninja Village that may soon be on par with the Leaf. Some of the strongest ninja in the world live in the Land Hidden By Sin. Their military might even be on par with ours... The reason why I'm the Jounin that gets the Fuzen brat is because 'Little' Kayo is banking on my relationship with the Fuzenkage to act as a deterrent for anything fishy. Don't worry little sheep. This isn't of any concern to you." He cocked an eyebrow as he saw Zettai shock a women just with touch.

"Hey brown sheep what the hell was that just now. It was slightly interesting..." Shinosuke stroked the scar on his face in amusement at what the boy could do.

"Girl Sheeps are called Ewe's so Kaneko your new name is Ewe. Until I can find a more suitable nickname with sheep attached to it. If you guys were Uchiha then you could have names." Shinosuke chuckled to himself, it was fun messing around with these kids. Despite not having an Uchiha they weren't a bad group, they were obedient and respectful.

"So Ewe can you do anything interesting like sparky sheep over there, or are you a boring sheep."


----------



## River Song (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Thank you" he murmered quietly to the boy, realising how close he was to being stabbed like the aforementioned boy.
" You shouldn't be moving, it will only cause more blood loss but it is not my place to say what you can and can't doe, if you want my assistence i have one last trick she hasn't yet scene. Cheranu has a small suply of poison mist. It is quite mild but after the battle we have had her immune system should be lowered. There is a small chance that it could incapacitate but at the very least it would weaken her.Hotaru said his voice a mask of calm

"I will fire off another smike bomb, be warned this is my last I didn't come prepared for battle. This will give us both cover. If you distract her I may be able to fource her to inhale some of the poison" he said this all with no emotion in his voice. He made some hand movements and Cheranu produced his last smoke bomb as well as firing ten senbon from his fingers at the opponent  before the puppet rushed through the smoke.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 9, 2011)

*Miho*

Not as lawless as people would have you believe? Miho would have liked to believe that, but she wasn't and wouldn't. As she had told herself earlier, no matter what the reason, an apostate was still an apostate. Abandoning ones own home for petty reasons seemed very uncouth for a soldier. A soldier is a weapon for his/her home and she'd be willing to protect it with all their lives. Leaving your initial home for some petty reason and then pledging alliance to some other place  just because it feels more like home?

Sounded like pure absolute straight unadulterated bull to her.

Still speaking of that matter her sensei then went on to speak of it's military might. Miho wasn't stupid, it must be powerful to have taken over Kirigakure, but on par with ours? Must have been _after_ the village decided to go through disarmament again. Still with all this on her mind, Miho had slowly gotten down the art of walking backwards. Avoiding small kids with ease and narrowly getting around adults. Though she still bumped into two or three people who responded with a "Watch out!" or "How stupid can you be to walk backward?!"

Downright hilarious really.

"Girl Sheeps are called Ewe's so Kaneko your new name is Ewe. Until I can find a more suitable nickname with sheep attached to it. If you guys were Uchiha then you could have names."

_"Ewe...really?"_ She thought to herself. If anything now was the time to speak up, he wouldn't disrespect her birth giving name. It was one of the many things that connected her to god, but...his last sentence made a bulb go off in her head. Perhaps he could provide some sort of insight.

"So Ewe can you do anything interesting like sparky sheep over there, or are you a boring sheep."

"I'm just a pretty boring sheep. I'm not suppose to stray away from my flock like the good little sheep I am. Though I _do_ have a name, I suppose if it meant being an Uchiha I'd rather not have one. Wouldn't want Lady Hokage to think of me even lower than a sheep, now would I?


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina Heard screams and threats going on as she felt the wind coming her way knowing something was flying towards her at the moment. She had sheath both her kanata and reverse blade sword. She swiftly unsheats them before the women at her that screamed before. Akina was ready as she quickly unsheath both the kanata and the reverse blade sword as she quickly slashed the girl the kanata slashing the neck of the girl and the reverse blade sword slashing through the women's stomache. She was hoping te girl to be dead, as she was changing too as she had a serious smile on her face, she stood smelled blood at the moment and is still wondering if Pegasus went home or in the skyies. She whistles for him to come, to help her allies to the hospital that was hurt at the moment, Pegasus was watching from the skyies as he and Akina had a feeling this fight is not over yet.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro open a window for His little pup and Spike could enter, but instead of them entering he went through the window to escape. He ran with the little brown pup and Spike to the wild to escape the village. He kept running intill he got to the cabin. He went inside to draw the curtains and check Akina's room seeing she was not here and most of her stuff was gone or left behind. He did not cared for her changing her appearence at all to be with a deform horse. The brown pup whimpers as Hakro understood her. "You have to be tough to survive this world." Spike pick up the little brown pup to protect it from his master and his raging emotions. Spike pounce on Hakro to tell him something inportant as he and his master got into a fight. Spike saw this as a sign that some one is going to get hurt in this fist fight as the little brown pup yelps saying stop it both of you.


----------



## Kei (Apr 9, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: 
JumpStart*

Kyo was running and running fast when he caught the feeling of sadness, radiating from Kei. His heart was pounding to get to her, to be with her and make sure she was okay. While, kicking that snakes ass? He knew it was too good to be true. He found his way to the junkyard, a bunch of noise was coming from it. And Koji spotted two people who he didn?t recognize and the snake?

Beaten up and bloody?

Kyo took a position on top of the highest pile of junk as he looked down?Catching the eye of his sister, he frowned.

??Snake??Kyo growled not taking note of the woman, he tapped his heels on the ground and flame shot from his feet as he shot though them while setting the place on fire. He grabbed Kei, she was horribly wounded? Kei looked up at him and smiled,

?Brother?? Kei smiled as she nudged him with her head

"Kei..." Kyo whispered back hugging her close, he held her head tighter to his chest, ??I am gonna need you to wake up your blood?As much as you can??


Kei looked confused and shook her head, ?..I-I can?t..?


Kyo nodded, ?You just need a small jumpstart?We will take it from there kay??


Kei looked confused at her brother before he forced his lips on her, Kei eyes widen in horror. First she struggled against her brother until she felt warmth spread against her body, soon her body began to spark up. Kyo flames began to act wildly and soon Kei responded with her lighting

Kyo moved out the way and broke the kiss, Kei was responding nicely to the jolt, but Kyo licked his bleeding lip. It hurt a bit?Kei electricity began act wildly, Kyo swore he saw a dragon snapping at the girl. 

Kyo brushed the back of his head as Kei moved over to him?

?I?ll get you next time..? she frowned and Kyo just sighed

Soon Kei lighting was shaping up with Kyo flames, Kyo flames was the Phoenix being wrapped around by the angry blue dragon...

"Uh...This is going to get bad.."


----------



## Laix (Apr 9, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_A ... proposition of sorts_

After spending some time at the edge of Fuzengakure on the cliff clearing her thoughts, she finally stood up from her lush spot on the stone and began to leave the Silverstone Forests. It was getting dark, and the forest was living up to it's name. It was known as _'Silverstone'_ because of the way the fireflies light up and reflect on the stone, giving it a glowing silver tone. Lyra admired it, taking her mind off all the shit that's happened in her life up until now. Slowly walking across the grass, nothing seemed to be going through her mind. It was like she didn't even have one. 

"Kukuku, _Lyra Murasaki_ ..." a deep chuckle echoed through the wind as Lyra shot around to try and find the source of the sound. A cloaked figure stepped out of the forest, tossing an orchid scroll it's hand. "I hear ... you want a summoning contract? Fight me ... embrace me with your wrath!" He cackled like a monkey with a chilling echo to his laughter, not taking his violet eyes off Lyra for a second. She however wasn't intimidated at all, and simply smirked. 
"You are challenging a battle against me? Do you really think that you have a chance dear?" she taunted, placing a hand on her hip while using the other to fiddle with the lock on her pouch. The cloaked man's smile grew larger, bearing his sharp teeth. 
"Yes, I do challenge you to a battle! Do you accept it!?" he asked, reaching for something inside his cloak. Lyra watched him carefully, and knew there was no escaping this situation. It seemed that the scroll he was holding was a summoning contract, and she did need something to get stronger. However, was she strong enough to take this guy on? The man was confident of his powers as Lyra was just a new genin, but him of all people should know not to underestimate genin.

"Okay ... yeah! I accept your fucking challenge!" she yelled, licking the inside of her teeth. He heard her loud and clear, and began to pull the object he was holding on to from the inside of his jacket. It was a long katana, but not just one that was a couple meters or so. It reached past Lyra, with a length of around 10 meters. Her eyes opened like saucers as sweat poured down her face from the sheer glimmer of the sword. 
"Still wish to dance?" he teased, twirling the sword with ease. Lyra took a deep breath before gripping on to a kunai.
"Tch, old men taking on women? I _pity_ the fool!"

*Tifa Warholic*
_The Blood Diamond of Sunagakure_










​
"I ain't giving up without a damn fight!" Tifa yelled as she stood up and began charging towards the creature. However, it saw her as simply fodder and blasted her back with a shock of electricity. The young girl was blasted back, sent crashing into a ruined pillar. Tch ... I just can't ... if only it was of the wind element or something! she thought to herself as she flinched in pain, struggling to get up. The beast walked slowly up to her, growling with anger as drool flooded from it's mouth. It probably hadn't eaten for some time, so wasn't going to let it's meal go away so easily. Tifa was fearless however. Not the drool, or devilish eyes scared her a bit. Just moments ago was she cowering in fear, but the will to survive spurred her on to be fearless, and take it!

"Don't think I'm going down ... so easily!" she cried, blood splattering out of her mouth. "I'll ... defeat ... you! I swe-"
"Storm Style: Laser Circus!" Tifa was cut off by the yell of a voice she was familiar with. Bright rays of light curved past her as it sliced the beast to peices, before dispersing into glittering lights. Tifa looked up in the direction of the light to see Una standing there with a grin on her face. "Phew! Looks like you encountered one of the S-Rank beasts around here, huh?" she beamed, helping Tifa up. 
"Y-Yeah ... thanks. But how did you get here so fast?" she breathed, struggling to stand up. Una sighed with a smile, before sending a burst of chakra towards Tifa which healed her wounds instantly. The latter was shocked by the technique's vitality-replenshing abilities, and thanked her. 
"You're welcome! Well, I sensed you was in danger, so jumped off the train and came to help you. But this is just a one off - next time, you're on your own. Later!" With a blast of light, Una was gone, leaving a confused Tifa. Just how did she know when to get here? And how did she know when? Tifa suspected the woman was spying on her, but didn't raise any suspicions as she was grateful for the woman saving her ass. But still, she couldn't help but have that feeling something was up.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Waiting for Iyashii to say something back Mew kept pestering her. It kept bugging her, as it floated around her, constantly saying "Mew, mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew mew!" Thalia finally snapped as she yelled at it saying "What do you want Mew!?" Telepathically it said _'I'm not one to say this but I think we should get going-I'm tired and I don't feel like spending my day with this guy'_ Thalia sighed, she agreed with Mew, she was tired. She looked at Iyashii as she said "We need to go, maybe some other time." She then left with Mew following closely behind.


----------



## Kei (Apr 9, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: 
Burn*

Kei flipped her hair back and with that one flip of her hair, wild strike of lighting aimed at the girl. Kyo smirked and Kei looked at him, when he kissed her. She drunk his blood, he had bit his lip and made her swallow. Kei blushed, how disturbed was she when blood could awaken her true potential? Kei shook her head as she got ready for another round…

She was going to kill her…

Kyo smirked as he felt his sister determination flaming though him…

“Lets go!” Kyo commanded

Kei and Kyo separated but their elements connected though, Kei went right and Kyo went left. Kei lighting was sparking on the ground and she smirked as her and her brother met again. Kyo stomped his right foot on the ground and flames shot up to the air blocking her from getting any futher to Akina...

Kyo turned back to her and frowned,"Oi...Get out the way if you don't want to die.."

Kei nodded in agreement, but she couldn't help but smirk at the way the girl was going to burn~

“Hehehe…” Kei laughed as she watched her favorite place burn but the girl having no where to run

Kei licked her finger, “Burn~” she whispered under her breath and then finally yelled,“BURN BURN IN HELL BITCH!!!”
 

Kei also slammed her heels into the ground causing the electricity to shoot into the air, like a barrier, surrounding the girl and any poor live thing in it. Kyo smirked as he began to chuckle, destroying these things was pleasing in his eyes. And if he could just get the snake out of the picture..

That’ll be hitting two birds with one stone…

“Can’t have the lady waiting…Die…”Kyo said and his flames took shape of a Phoenix and came crashing

Kei smirked,“Oh yes…Please do die~” 
 

She snapped her fingers and at that instant the lighting began to dance like a dragon and also came crashing down…

“Burn~” the twins said in union


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She quickly reached her house and quickly entered. She saw her mom in the kitchen. She sighed lying "Hey mom, I have another mission I'm going out on, so I'll be off, but before I am can I have something to eat?" Tenshi quickly replied back "Sure, before I forget I wish you luck on this mission." Thalia sighed as she ran upstairs and changed her clothes. She needed to get ready, but first she needed to check on one thing again. She opened a book in her room and started reading it-she had always been fascinated about this, and now she needed to see if it was real. 

After finding out possible locations she put the book back down and ran into the kitchen. She opened the fridge and pulled out a english muffin and an orange. Putting the english muffin in the fridge she started to eat the orange. Afterwords the english muffin came out of the toaster and she quickly ate it. She looked at her mom saying "Well see ya." She then ran out of the door with Mew following closely behind still. She said to it "Yeah, you can come along. In fact, I'd feel strange having no one watch my back."


----------



## Laix (Apr 9, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Legendary Secaroste _

"Do you know why I challenge you, Lyra?" the man asked with a sly tone, the hood of his cloke shading his violet eyes. They glowed a tint of orchid as his sword did the same. Lyra bit her lip, trying to come up with a plan as he spoke.
"Why? I've never even met you before in my life!" she yelled, clenching her fist. She didn't even know the guy's name and they was about to engage in battle. Just what the hell was going on here!?
"Oh ho, you see ... I'm looking for a special type of blood ... and you have it. If you beat me, I guess I may as well reward your hard work. If you lose ... well, it will be my hard work that is rewarded!" 
"B-Blood? Like a gene!?" Lyra couldn't believe what she was hearing. She had some sort of unique type of blood? A kekkei genkai or ... _something more_?










​
"Enough of this! Hyah!" The man swung his sword with haste towards Lyra's head, who ducked to avoid it. However, it was then she noticed the man was using a single hand to swing his sword, leaving his other open to launch multiple attacks. A bright bubble formed around his hand as small blasts of water began to shoot towards Lyra. The girl backflipped twice to avoid them, before finishing it off with a triple twist in the air. Even if her taijutsu wasn't that good, her gymnastics was. Having trained from a young age under the neighbour, who was a retired gymnast herself.

"Ninja Art: Flowering Gunner!" Lyra weaved the series of handseals as she announced the jutsu name, before forming bright balls of purple chakra that enveloped her hands. Balls of chakra surrounded by petals began to launch towards the man, who was blocking them with his sword. However, Lyra wasn't done yet. She began twisting in the air, increasing the fire rate of the blasts and their randomness, meaning it was harder to predict where they would hit.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She walked outside the village, she needed to find this place even if it killed her, she had been thinking about it for to long. Today would be the day where she puts her moves into action. She looked over at Mew as she said "Mew, do you know what I'm doing?" Mew shook its head no as it said "Mew." Thalia smiled as she said "As I thought. Well, you'll find out soon enough, She narrowed her eyes forward, she was entering a desert location, it seemed she was heading the right direction. She looked back at Mew saying "We will be without food for maybe a few days, but I'm telling you, we will be best off if we do this, although if you feel nervous then you can go back to the cave of dreams."

Mew instantly testified "Mew!" declaring that it would not be leaving her. Thalia smiled as she said "Well, then that's good news for me. Like I said, I need to have someone watch my back for me." She gave Mew a quick smile before continuing.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai was still covered in the cocoon from the bugs when Worm arrived at Tomaru's location. "Aahhh. The bug is back." Tomaru spoke with a rasp and he rolled over to get on his knees and stand up on one foot. "It seems as though I made a horrible mistake by putting you underneath that genjutsu." Tomaru frowned as Sakurai landed with Worm on his back and Sakurai stood began to brush off the cocoon off his body and stood up. *"Yes. I guess you did."* Worm still clinched onto Sakurai's back tightly just in case Sakurai had to escape quickly. *"It seems you have lost Tomaru Uchiha, and more so you need medical attention. I can have Worm bring you to the hospital if you want me to."* Tomaru put his nose up to the air, "as if I would ask such a thing from a lowly person like you." Tomaru turned around and began hoping towards the wooded area and picked out a large stick. Tomaru used it as a crutch to help himself walk back to his clan to recieve medical aid there. Sakurai thought to himself, 'he didn't call me a bug.' Then Sakurai watched as he hobbled down the road. *"How foolish pride can make a person."* Worm spread its wings and began to flap them making both of them soar into the air and they both began to fly back to the village to rest.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to walk in this hot desert, she should have brought something to drink with her just in case, that was a stupid idea on her part but whatever. Then an idea popped into her head. She looked at Mew as she said "Hey Mew, do you think you can talk to me in my mind from long distance?" Mew nodded its head and then Thalia said "Okay, I'll send you back to the cave of dreams where you can go get some water from the waterfall. Afterwords just tell me when to summon you back and I'll do just that."

Mew nodded as Thalia undid the summoning jutsu. Mew disappeared in a puff of smoke. Thalia smiled and then continued on her way. She expected Mew to take a little while so she decided she shouldn't waste to much time and continue on her way. This was going to be a long journey afterall.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro ezel slamed his fist on the brown pup during his fist fight with Spike, Spike went lose as he tried to reach for his neck. "I am calm as I ever get for now, let's see a real summoing at the moment." He redid the summiong jutsu as a pup was not there a brown female wolf was standing there and Spike what he saw. He got into his protective mode as ready for another attack as the brown female wolf snarled ready to attack as well. "We continue the madness after we leave to or destination, in that is to the wolves lair in the caves and the moutains." Hakro packed his bags and left with Spike and the wolf summiong. Hakro growled at the two to keep moving he was in a rush. Spike growled at the wolf summoning don't worry he will break the reins inside him or become something like us.

The brown wolf nuzzle Spike and follow behind Spike up to where the highest peak. The brown wolf could smell water growled hotsprings. Hakro growled back saying no fun only till we break our bones than we bath. The brown wolf whimpers some as Spike growled at her staying behind Hakro, saying toughen up if you want to be a sage later and we play later till my master is not in full swing of his freaking emotions. Hakro heard and started another fight with Spike as the brown female wolf got into this one as well to help Spike take on Hakro and give him some damage this time. Spike and the brown wolf ran off into the distance as Hakro started on his own till he started bleeding from the neck and the other wound he got earlier.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued on her way until she heard a faint voice in her head. She could barley make it out but she knew it was Mew. She smiled as she summoned it and a poof of smoke appeared in front of her. It suddenly cleared and Mew had a bowl in its hands full of water. Thalia smiled taking the bowl but then said to it "You already got some water right?" Mew nodded so with out regret she drank some of the water. It was delicious. She smiled as she continued on forward, taking sips of the water as she went on.


----------



## Burke (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Remember the name_

Zettai sighed for what would be one of many sighs to escape his mouth that day. Not only was he dissapointed that his surname had little recognition, but on top of that, it was now being covered by some nickname...

"Im from the Hibana clan.. sensei." while walking backwards he raised his hand and wriggled his fingers about in the air as an electrical current built up and became visible around his hand. "Simply put, we do this." he then clenched his fist and dissapated the current just before he hit another person. "... sorry."

"I'm just a pretty boring sheep. I'm not suppose to stray away from my flock like the good little sheep I am. Though I do have a name, I suppose if it meant being an Uchiha I'd rather not have one. Wouldn't want Lady Hokage to think of me even lower than a sheep, now would I?"

"So uhh... this third student, i guess hes like me then..." He input quickly after her statement. "... a transfered ninja that is...." He hoped he wouldnt have to do that often. He was known to cover for people somewhat instinctively


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After wondering at a fast past through the desert for a few hours she still couldn't find it. Why? Was it hidden? The water in her bowl was almost out, but she was satisfied, she didn't need to drink much more for now. She looked around, everything looked like desert around her, there was nothing in sight. She looked at Mew as she said "Hey Mew, do you sense something?" Mew nodded as it floated forward. She wondered what it could sense, maybe it was what she was looking for.

She let Mew take the lead. Obviously if it could sense something she needed to know about it. She slowly followed behind as the Mew looked like it was traveling aimlessly. Thalia started to wonder if it really could sense something, or if it was just trying to be of some use. Either way she appreciated the help. She smiled as she continued to follow the Mew, wherever it may lead her.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii sighed. Why was he being sent on this mission? Alone, his team off doing something...else. No sensei, just him. By the sage, he could be killed! Of course, if he wasn't, well, that would be a pleasant acomplishment. So, that was the solution: don't get killed. Perfect.

Sighing, he shrugged, pulling his the straps of his pack back over his shoulders. His mission, apparently, was to infiltrate a particular cult, that the people giving his mission thought might be dangerous. He would be taken in as an innitiate, and find out as much as he could about them, most of all to determine if they were dangerous. They had overtaken a village to the west, and anyone who entered did not enter. Already, a few jonin had gone in in disguise, and hadn't returned or reported. He would be the next. Apparently they thought a genin would be safe, wouldn't be suspected. Iyashii, personally, didn't find this so comforting.

But, he had to do it, wether he thought it was safe or not. So, reluctantly, he stepped onboard the train that was heading to Sunagakure, and would be stopping- breifly- in the town, though, for safety, no one would be let off. He would have to be careful.


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_The Legend of the Devo_

It wasn't long before Tifa arrived in Nirvana. The battle with the S-Rank beast had spurred her on to hurry through the forbidden wastelands. Her casual walks had turned into sprints, and here she was in Nirvana. She half-expected it to be some magical sort of place based on the name, but it was just a normal village. In fact, it was around half the size of Konoha, which is still large in it's own right. It was bustling full of people doing their normal activites, but there seemed to be an area nobody was visiting. A large forest area in the center of the village - like the village was built around this large tree and it's surrounding forest. She decided that the area there was probably the area in question, and ran ahead to take a look.

Once she had arrived there, she was greeted by an elderly man who had bright red hair and a beard to match. He was wearing elegant robes - also a crimson red - with gold outlining. She persumed he was somehow related to the summon, as he had a similar appearance - even down to the _'XIII'_ tattoo on his cheek. "Greetings, Tifa. I see Konoha sent you here?" the man gripped her hand, his touch warm like standing in front of a burning fire.
"Well yes and no. It said I was specially requested-"
"Oh! You are for the summoning mission? I see I see ... well, the monster is in those woods. It's called a _Homodēvorāre_. I know it's a long name, so we just call it a Devo. It keeps preying on the humans that walk through the forest, and most never return. It lives attached to the Nirvana Tree of Dreams in the center of the village. If you can kill it for us, well - you will be rewarded generously," he explained, a glint in his eye. Tifa nodded and pulled away, brushing down her now bruised and battered clothes. The old man saw this and pulled a similar robe to the one he was wearing out of his large pouch.

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Silly child!_

The man did a good job of deflecting the attacks, but the last one managed to hit him straight in the face. His cloak fell off from the blast and his body was revealed - it was a posh looking military uniform, with a black base and gold linings. He was also wearing a typical captain's cap, with a special arms coat on the front. He had bright blonde hair that matched those violet eyes of his perfectly. 
"What the hell? Are you from some sort of army or something!?" she yelled, getting ready to fire another blast.
"It doesn't even matter!" he cackled like a chicken before swinging his sword with speed, slicing Lyra's stomach. It wasn't a deep cut, but enough to peirce the clothing and cause a long scratch. She wasn't bleeding a lot, and managed to take off her sash and wrap it around.
"Fine, looks like I'll have to get serious!" she smirked, before spinning around while taking out a string of flowers. She then threw the flowers, which moved at an incredible speed as they headed straight for the man. He gave a smirk to match hers and sliced the flowers in half, creating a burst of orchid petals which fluttered around him. 

"Heh, really? You threw flowers? Oh, I'm going to enjoy this," he chuckled before beginning to walk forward. However, a flash of light caught his eyes as Lyra's smirk turned into a sly smile.
"It's not just simply flowers. It's a transformation jutsu silly!" she taunted as the petals revealed themselves to be tiny explosive tags floating around him. She looked away from him as a large explosion was seen, and a peircing scream was heard. 

"And _just_ like that it's ov-"
"Don't keep your guard down!~" A flash. No not even a flash. Quicker than that. The man appeared right behind her, his blade ready to peirce her back. "And this is the Body Flicker Technique, 'silly'!" The girl couldn't believe she was outsmarted, and was soon blown back by a heavy force of water hitting her back. The girl tumbled and rolled, before crashing straight into a tree, knocking it down. 

"You seriously thought you could defeat me using basic academy techniques!? No no no little girl!"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

_Da-duk, da-duk, da-duk, du-duk..._

Iya listened to the muffled sound of the train as he sat, looking out at the expanses of green meadows, his chin resting in the palms of his hand. Turning his head, he could just make out the small, unnamed village on the horizen, hazy in the distance. They would be there shortly. Iyashii was nervous. What if they found out he was a ninja? He had no weapons to fit his role, as just another traveler, not even his canteen, so he couldn't preform any water jutsu. If the found him out-

_SHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEK!!!!_

Suddenly, a horrible sharp noise rang throughout the the train, and Iya clapped his hands over his ears, wincing. Looking back out the window, he saw the train slowing down. Was it the brakes? They weren't at the village yet, though. They were still about a mile outside it. The rest of the passengers were confused as well, looking around, some standing up. Suddenly, the train's intercom cracked to life, and everyone looked up, wondering what was going on:

"Um, passengers, this is the conductor speaking. We seem to be having some...problems with the engine. But we will be continuing on as soon as possible. I appologize for the-" Suddenly, he was quiet for a moment, and then his voice came out, angry now, but quieter, as if he was farther from the microphone. "Hey, who are you!? You can't be here! Return to your seats no- Ah...Ahhh! _AHHHHH!! NOOOOO!!!_" There was then a scuffling sound, and, for about thirty seconds, silence.

Finally, another voice came on, this one deep, angry and gruff: "Listen you infidelic fucks! You have turned your backs from the true gods, with your technology, and high society! And now, you shall pay with your lives! The gods of the dark, unknowable, and alien to your puny minds, are angered by your hubris! And so, they will take your worthless souls, and you will suffocate in the deep, cold waters of hell".

Just then, three of four of the passengers who had stood threw off their cloaks, revealing tattoos in dark greens and blues and blacks, of sharks and octopuses and dark abominable creatures, across their arms and torsos and faces. They had weapons, of a many vaired variety: swords and axes, bladed staffs and halberds, scyths and whips. "You're all going to die, to appease the gods!" the one sitting next to Iya crooned. "Remember our orders" another called to her, from farther up the compartment. "Oh, fuck ya, Dalar! I will spill blood for the great ones! I will paint the windows red, like the waters were they feed!"

Iya didn't know what to do. They were going to kill everyone! Innocents and civilians! He stood, looking around, at the very least, he had to escape-

And just then, a blade sliced into his neck. The woman next to him had swung her axe, slamming into his throat with a solid _thunk! _and his head slammed into the glass, blood flowing in rivulets down his torso, soaking his clothes, hot and metalic smelling. She pulled her weapon out of the wound and swung again, this time severing his neck fully. But by this point, it was unnecessary. Iyashii Unabara was already dead.


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: 
Tch*

Kyo quickly dodged, but Kei went after Kyo, he frowned at how his sister cared for that low life. He growled, but he didn’t know if his growl was in anger or in jealousy. Kyo shook his head as he watched his sister swim to the soon to be corpse of Kyo. His eyes then roamed to the girl, she was seriously trying to kill them all. Kyo grinned at the thought of a deal with the girl…

But that have to wait next time…

He turned his direction to Kei who was still trying to swim to Koji body, the water waves made it hard for her to keep her head out from under the water but she still tried. She pushed her body to get to Koji, soon she got annoyed with the rapidly crashing waves and dive down into the water and quickly swam to him but soon the fact that she couldn’t even breath sent her back up!

“Koji!” she screamed but water only crashed in her mouth, “Koji!!”


Kyo frowned, “Let him die…” he growled at his sister before taking his footing up to higher ground but he smirked, “If he dies…Then everything would be better~ All better sis…Let him die~” Kyo whispered to himself because he knew she would fight it…

Kei finally grabbed his body but his weight combined with the water, Kei was hurting. Her breathing was labored and her body breaking down, she felt like she was going to sneak under. But then she felt the disappearance of Koji body weight on her body, she looked up and saw Kyo grabbing him and putting him up to high ground.

She smiled as he came back to get her, helping her up he smiled and she smiled back…

“…Go give him mouth to mouth…” Kyo said painfully, the thought of her lips on his made his skin crawl…

Kei moved over to Koji, “Hey…Hey get up…” she commanded but soon began to perform CPR if it was what she thought..


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

*Kukukukukuku…
*
No he wanted to sleep he was tired. They kept on calling out to him commanding him to get up. He felt a pressure on his chest and then his eyes burst open to see Kei performing CPR on him. He had to cough but he didn’t want her to stop either. Not being able to push her he nudged her giving her the hint as he coughed up the water that was trapped in his lungs. His body felt absolutely horrible, like someone had slashed through it and stabbed him. That’s exactly what had happened though. He looked at the state of the junkyard. Karina had submerged it in water with one of her jutsu. It looked like a lake now, a smelly, dirty, disgusting lake of trash. He looked at Kei, she saved him but he was supposed to be the one saving her.

*Kukukukuku…*

That was right Koji wasn’t a hero. His failure to stop Karina from doing all of this was proof enough of that. She left him with pretty grave wounds and put him in real shitty predicaments with her stunts. He knew she went way too far. All she was tasked with was telling him to go meet with Peacecraft, and instead she decided to make a game out of it. She was worse than even Koji. He noticed Kyo who wasn’t there in the beginning. In his condition even the cub could have ended him..,

“So about that date…hahaha…” Koji smiled sheepishly at Kei chuckling a little but it hurt too much to even do that.


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
Run *

Kyo frowned, there was no way Kei could use her lighting without the risk of killing them all. And he wasn’t that good with water any old way, shit this wasn’t his day. He heard Koji choke up the water, he wished the bastard had stayed dead because of the shit he put them threw. But then he notice, if it wasn’t for this bum, he would be at home doing nothing.

Kei smiled at Kyo, “Yeah, we…we can date…I want to go to a nice restaurant after this…” Kei smiled as she nudged the boy

Kyo made a coughing noise and Kei turned around and blush, but his back was facing her and Kyo had this look on his face that Kei never seen before. He was having fun, even though he was putting on that front of being annoyed Kei could tell he was having fun.

“Take him and leave…Get him to some high ground…I’ll finish her.” Kyo said

“But water!?” Kei said, she knew that Kyo wasn’t good with that element and was worried

Kyo shook his head and Kei knew that this was his pride speaking, she quickly left Koji side and gave her brother a big hug from behind. He smiled at how innocent she was even though the situation they were in. Soon she left him and carried off Koji hoping to make it to the village before she could attack..

Kyo smirked over his shoulder and turn to the girl,"Oi...Lets get this over with..."


----------



## Burke (Apr 10, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*

"Wow brown sheep that's actually slightly cool... The other kid is a transfer but I'm much more wary of him than I am of you."

_"Brown sheep..." _He sighed in his head. It looked as if he was going to have to get used to the nicknames.

"You can turn around now brown sheep and girl sheep. We need to move a little quicker. The train is going to be ready momentarily."

The pair breathed a sigh of relief as they both were relieved of their order. They soon sighed again when they realized how many trees they would be required to run.

"So..." he spoke to the girl who was now his new teammate. "Your Miho right? Uhh, thats some... unique armour, not like any sort of ninja wear ive seen before."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina noticed the smell of dirty water, she scense that the girl turned the junkyard into a pond. She was not hit as she swung her kanata and reverse blade sword to make a gap to push the water tide not to hit her. But she was swimming now then walking on soild ground. Pegasus came flying down, "go help the other to make it to the village." "You could stay here, if your other allies need help at the moment." Pegasus flew lower as Akina grabs on and swung her leg over Pegasus back, Pegasus nods as he was told what to do, only to circle the area for now.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia continued to walk behind Mew. Mew claimed that it had sensed something but it had been hours now, where was Mew taking them? Thoughts started to pour into her head-What would she accomplish by going to this place anyways? What would she gain? What if they didn't like her, what if they killed her? They weren't exactly the nicest of people, well again she wasn't also. She tried to keep all thoughts of death out of her mind, she didn't want to die and she wouldn't now. She sighed, looking at Mew just wandering aimlessly.

"Hey Mew, if you really know where you're taking us then tell me." Thalia said.

_'It's a little further ahead. I don't know how, but I can sense something up there, and I'm pretty sure it's what you're looking for.'_ Mew admitted in Thalia's mind.

Thalia sighed again, she guessed that this was the best answer she could get. She opened her eyes and then started to take the lead. She smiled at Mew saying "You've done a lot, I can do the rest from here." Mew looked worried for a second then nodded as it went away in a puff of smoke. Thalia then straightened her face as she looked ahead. 

Mew claimed that it was close by, so she had to continue, she didn't go all this way for nothing. Thalia started to race forward, she knew that if she were to go there tired then they would probably kill her, so she would need to rest before entering the building.

With this in mind she smirked, so close she didn't care what came in her way, she'd get there one way or another.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 10, 2011)

*Miho*

So finally that pain in the ass training event was over. Miho had inwardly prayed that if she ran into one. more. child. They would feel the wrath of god and get a deep understanding why she was his child. It seemed like every kid she ran into would immediately start crying or throw some hissy fit about the brief brush. Then afterward they would see the front of her face and just stare into her face, probable because of her eye patch or weired eye color. Either way it was pretty obvious what some of the kids had in common.

Bad parenting.

Though back to more important matters. Miho just looked into her sensei's back as she elegantly walked behind him with a certain female stride in her step. He hadn't answered her question. _"So it seems I may have hit a nerve then."_ She couldn't help, but chuckle just a little. It seemed even the powerful jonin of the ninja world had things that even get deep under their skin.

"So..." Miho leaned her head slightly to the right to get a better look at the kid next to her seeing that her right eye was covered by her eye patch, seemed he wanted to speak. "Your Miho right? Uhh, thats some... unique armour, not like any sort of ninja wear ive seen before."

"Unique armor? Ah, I forgot these are shinobi." She said aloud as she turned her head and went back into staring into her sensei's back. "The armor I wear is from the samurai in the Land of Iron. I got it here as a gift...apparently belonged to some legendary swordswoman."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2011)

*Kazuma*
*Fight for the freedom part 4*​
Kazuma was closer and closer, Ginji was still in his defensive stance waiting for the former test subject to get close enough to get that fight started once and for all. Kazuma was not sure about what he was doing and the old man noticed it. Even with that expressionless look and that confident run against him, Kazuma would not be able to hurt Ginji. 

When Kazuma was close enough, he jumped, giving a cartwheel in mid air he was aiming to kick Ginji?s head from above though before he could land his kick the old man took him from his ankle and hit Kazuma against the floor. Instantly he raised the boy in the air still grabbing his ankle and then after releasing him, Ginji kicked the kid in the stomach sending him several meters away. The boy landed and kept rolling some moments after; when he stopped he coughed, Ginji was being serious.

"Hey Kazuma, do you really want to save Kaede?" Ginji asked making a bored expression"You are not being serious about this...attacking as an idiot, allowing your opponent to see such big openings in your attack, giving time to the opponent to counter-attack. you are not like this kid, you should be trying to overwhelm me attacking straight and with power don?t use your head or be scared i didn?t train you to be a coward!"the old guy said while Kazuma was starting to stand up, the kunai he had some moments ago in his mouth was next to Ginji since the boy let it go when his master kicked him.

"Ugh...it?s not that gramps"he said, the tone of his voice was low but Ginji was able to hear it"Then why are you still hesitating? moments ago you was decided and now you come at me with that coward attitude? your older sister is in danger and all you can do is hesitate? screw that Kazuma!"Ginji scolded the champion, he was right kazuma was not doing things properly.The boy looked at him"It?s not that"he stated again"It?s only that...Why the hell do i have to fight you? why does Kaede-nee had to be in that state!? and why the hell i don?t want to do all of this shit anymore!?"the boy questioned but ginji?s answer put him in a little shock"This is the consequence of your decisions...This is the payment for the freedom you want to get"the black and white haired boy looked i silence at Ginji, so it was his fault...was that freedom worthy of this?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She wasn't focusing on anything around her, which was sort of stupid, but after being this close who could blame her? Suddenly she tripped over an object and face planted on the ground, what the hell could that have been? She rubbed her nose as she looked at what she tripped over. It was a handle popping out of the sand. She wondered what it was doing there, maybe it was a clue to where she needed to go. She stood up as she grabbed the handle and started to pull on it.

She noticed she was pulling on it the wrong way instantly, and also she was standing on whatever it pulled up. So she got on the other side of the handle and pulled up.

When she opened it she could hear a dying scream. It freaked her out, sent a chill down her spine, was she really ready for this? She sighed, she had to be, she didn't come all this way for nothing. She noticed there was a rope ladder that started from the top of the hatch, so she slowly started to step down and climbed down the rope ladder.

Once getting to the bottom it was dark, extremely dark. She didn't know where anything was. She started to wander aimlessly until she found a doorway. She slowly stepped in as she saw light inside the next room. She walked through the dark room that she was in fairly quickly, it scared her.

Getting to the next door way she slowly entered the room. It was lit by a series of candles in a equilateral circumscribed triangle formation. She'd seen the symbol before, but still, she was shocked that she found the right place. After taking a step forward towards the candles someone grabbed her throat and pushed her up against a wall, while holding something metal up to her neck saying *"What are you doing here?"*


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro felt his body start to rip as he does a few handseals to make his body turn back in the right way. Spike and the wolf summiong was training on their own and talked as they trained in wolf talk. Hakro soon took of his clothes and took a dip in the hotsprings, he did not care what tempture the water was at the moment as he hold his breath. The brown wolf looked away as she started to blush and looked away. Spike growled saying to the brown wolf shy around naked men and wolves. The brown wolf growled back saying maybe. Spike did not growled back as he joined Hakro as it felt good to his fur at the moment. The brown female wolf wonder away as something shot passed her. It was a message for Hakro. The brown wolf howled to signal something. She grabs the message in the tree and ran ban to Hakro and Spike.

Hakro heard his summiong howled and resurface as he needed to find himself, he pulled the message away from the brown wolf. He reads the note it ws from the older man telling him to break the curse on him. Hakro did not want to do that just yet. Hakro got out of the hotsprings and got dressed as he walked into the caves as something was calling to him at the moment somehow it was closer then he thought. He started to run at a fast paced as he came to another tunnel. He was wondering if all these tunnels were conectted in some way. He could not stop running intill he reach where he needed to be. He looked around at all the blood and demon markings on the cave, then he passed out from something that blocked his mind again. His two wolves senced it and did not follow thinking he went crazy again.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at the man in front of her, his face was covered by a hood. The room was dark, but not only in appearance. The room also _felt_ dark. So this was what it was like to be in a room full of killers. Her eyes looked around the room and she could tell that there were other people in this room, with hoods covering their face also. She wanted to close her eyes and run away, she felt so scared, but she was already captured, there was no where to run, and if she made one wrong move this man would probably kill her.

Her eyes focused on the man in front of her as she said "M-M-m-my name is Thalia---I---" The man then pushed Thalia harder into the wall as his grip on her neck tightened. He said *"I don't care about that, just tell me why you're here. If not I shall sacrifice you!"* 

She became wide eyed, she didn't want to die. She quickly blurted out "I want to become one of you!" She felt scared, she could feel sweat rolling off of her face. The man in front of her didn't move, although he did say *"Oh, so you want to convert to Jashinism huh? Why, why would a girl like yourself want to become a Jashinist? You know what we do right? Killing people is a simple hobby for everyone here, and it's all for Lord Jashin. Also---"*

Thalia closed her eyes as she said "I know! I have worshiped Lord Jashin since a young age. I don't understand how to explain it, but I've always thought that the only way how to fix this world is to get rid of it, and it's the simple fact because it's already destroyed, just that there's glue holding it together for now, but it won't hold forever. I---"

Someone in the background stepped forward saying "I don't see what all the trouble is, let her become a Jashinist. If she's intent on being one we might as well test if she's capable of handling it. If not then who cares, it's just another sacrifice to Lord Jashin in the end!" The man in front of her studied her and then said *"Fine, but if you want to convert to Jashin so bad then first you must pass, the initiation."*


----------



## Burke (Apr 10, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_The Three Black Sheep_

"The armor I wear is from the samurai in the Land of Iron. I got it here as a gift...apparently belonged to some legendary swordswoman."

"Hm well i figure thats a story from another time then... but... the way you talk about ninja... Your not actually from konoha either aren't you?" He found himself asking. Neither Zettai, Miho, nor their now mysterious third member would have known it at that point, but their coming together was far from coincidence.

Three ninja, three genin, all now finding a home in a foreign village where they now serve as its ever vigilant watchers, protectors, and eventual saviors. To those who will look back, they will smile in admiration, but for now, many only look down upon _Konoha's Three Yakkaimono._


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki:
I…I can’t *












Kei finally got Koji to high ground and rest him easily on the ground, her own body felt like shit. She laid on the ground next to him as she began to tear up again. As the thoughts of her brother and Koji dominated her mind, if only she wasn’t so weak. If she wasn’t so scared and ran away when Koji told her to. They wouldn’t be in this predicament. She would be able to get to mother and have her help…

Like she always did…

Kei hid her face in her arms as she thought about her childhood, she was always shy and was always easily picked on. Kei bit on her lips as her nose caught the smile of burning trash dominated the air, Kei instantly jumped up to see Kyo. He was taking flight, it brought even more shame to her as she realized that she was nothing compared to him, her mother, father, and…

Koji…

Kei sat up on her knees as she watched her brother fly around in the air around the girl, spinning fast trying to use up all the air around her so she could suffocate..

Kei got up and she smiled though her tears…

“Koji…” she turned to him showing her insane smile,“…I can finally know why she looks so happy…She a ninja, we can only enjoy life when we kill or be killed…Haha…So I going to make her extremely happy, by ending her life…”
 

Using her electricity she magnetized a metal pipe into her hands…Turning back to Koji…

“Bashing her skull in…Will it be painful? Or is it going to be quick?” Kei asked, “I want to see…How many times she’ll beg me to stop before she dies…”


Kei smiled as she walked down the hill with the metal pipe dragging down the garbage of water…Her eyes widen and pupiless as she began to hum her favorite song in her head…As the blood inside her thrashed and thrashed, excited by her impure thoughts..

Bash~Bash~Bash~

"Bash~ Until there nothing but red...Red red red...Bash until her eyes leak red, her ears leak red...her mouth leaks red...Show your love by turning her red...By bash~bash~bash~ her face in..Kekekeee..."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Her vision was blurry, she had no idea what had happened. Her body felt a bit sore, wait no, sore was the wrong word, it felt numb, but she could feel her body throbbing. She wondered what had happened. She slowly turned to see a long mirror out in front of her. She slowly stood up on her numb legs, wobbling as she looked at herself in the mirror.

Her hair was a bit of a mess, and she was wearing a black robe. She wondered how it got on her but then she noticed, she wasn't wearing anything underneath, _anything_. She started to panic, but noticed no one was in this room now. She looked around, she didn't want to _think_ of what could have possibly happened, but seeing how her body reacted she didn't even need to think about it.

It made her sick. She closed her eyes as she collapsed to the ground. Small tears fell out of her eyes, but suddenly she heard foot steps, and they were coming closer each second. She quickly wiped her eyes and the stood up, she didn't want to appear weak.

A man in a robe similar to hers walked in. He passed her and then went inside the giant formation of candles. He looked at her as though he wanted her to go inside of the symbol as well. Although after her experience today she didn't want to go anywhere with anyone. 

She was reluctant at first but then she slowly stepped inside. The man said "Now-, to see if you can handle this."

Thalia didn't understand what he meant at first, but afterwords it was evident what he meant. He grabbed her by the neck and threw her onto the ground. She was facing vertical from the bottom part of the equilateral triangle now. The man took out a pike from his robes as he sliced Thalia's arms, taking her blood and using it to draw the same circumcised equilateral triangle around her.

After that was done he hopped out of the candle formation made three hand signs, those that she didn't know. Suddenly the candles started to glow red, and then the symbol made of her blood. He body started to tingle as the man started to chant something, something she couldn't understand. Then her vision started to get blurry again.


----------



## River Song (Apr 10, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Hotaru was confused. The girl seemed to have been joined by a boy when they met lightning began to crash down and flames in the shapes of phoenixes. Although he now picked up that she was a suiton user and suiton was weak against earth ninjutsu, of which Hotaru had none. His opponent inhaled a deep breath of air and released a wave. His immediate concern was how to block it. He futily tried to block by placing Cheranu infront of him. When the wave hit him it knocked cheranu out of the way easily and hit Hotaru with its full force. The weight of the water crushing against him was immence.

After the jutsu he swam to the surface and contemplated what to do. He looked around to see the boy who was stabbed being raised to higher ground by the girl, He realy had to learn their names . He had also been hit and looked in bad shape. Cursing under his breath he hauled himself up onto a mound of garbage. He ran and jamp as fast as he could considering the strain the last attack had put on his muscles. 

He decided at this point it was better to play a supporting role. He reached the boy shortly after the girl had departed, saying things about bashing. Hotaru questioned her mentality but quickly scolded himself for judging others. Cheranu was still under the water but Hotaru was forced to cut his chakra strings so he could help the boy. He was running low on chakra and could feel he only had two maybe three jutsu left in him. 

" I should be able to seal the wound but I won't be able to do anytging about the blood loss, of course if this fails or you object to it an you lose anymore blood, my guess would be; you die" he said this in a tone that more befited talking about the weather. He placed his hands over the boys wounds and an errie green glow started to emminate from them " healing palm technique"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Her body began to shake, and suddenly a wave of overwhelming pain struck her body. It was like nothing she had felt before. Her body was restless, although it couldn't move from where it was laying down on. She wanted to strike her heart so badly, just to get this pain over with. Her hands and feet, and her head started to heat up so much, the burning was horrible.

It seemed to go one for an eternity, she was screaming as loud as she could, but it never helped, she continued to feel the pain, and it would never go away. The burning sensation seemed to stop in her fingers and toes, but it continued throughout the rest of her body, as it slowly moved away from the edges.

She wasn't sure what to do, she knew she couldn't endure this for much longer. She'd crack, she get up and kill herself, that's what she would do. Although only one problem, she couldn't move at all.

For what seemed like days she laid there, waiting for the pain to subdue. However it never did. It continued closed and closer to her torso. What seemed like a week the burning sensation moved past her arms, legs, and neck, it was now solely confined to her torso.

But as it moved closer towards itself it got hotter, painfully hot, hotter than it was before. Another horribly long period of time seemed to pass. She was hungry, tired, thirsty. She hadn't been able to eat, drink or sleep for however long she had been on here for, and it felt horrible, she truly just wanted to die. So why, why couldn't she just die already?!

The heat was now confined to her heart, and it was the hottest it had ever been. She felt if it continued to stay at her heart for one second more then it would completely burn through her body, and this is what she wanted, to end this pain already. But, it didn't

In fact, quite the opposite, no since it was confined to her heart it increased in heat so much in a millisecond, it could kill anything just by being near it. Her thoughts got blurry, surlly she was finally going to die. Her life quickly flashed through her mind, not much had happened, but she was greatful for what she had had.

A tear rolled out of her closed eyes, this was the end, and she knew it. However right before she died a light shined through her closed eyes, and suddenly the heat quickly died out. The temperature change in her body made her scream out the loudest she had screamed during that entire time. But after that it was done, finished. The candles burned out and the red light fainted.

Her body was in shock, what had just happened? She managed to look at the man as she breathed out "Wha---what happened?"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 10, 2011)

*Miho*

"Your not actually from konoha either aren't you?" 

"No...I've just recently called Konoha my home. Before then I was at an orphanage not far from here." She spoke as they followed closely behind their sensei. This was the first time, in a long time, that Miho thought about her life before coming to Konoha. She wasn't a native of Konohagakure no Sato until about a year or two ago. Before then she lived at a small orphanage in the Land of Fire and before then, back when she was with her family, all they did was travel. There was no stable living place they had, any place they could lay their heads to rest was called home to them.

"Though I'm not from the Land of Iron either." 

In fact she honestly didn't know where she originated from. She had been conceived during her parents travels and wasn't even born in a hospital. So outside of her immediate family, she had no one else, and that's why she's where she is now. Alone, by herself, no other family to turn to, if people knew this she was sure they'd pity her and some may even try to befriend her out of pity. Though she honestly wouldn't have mind, even someone like her enjoys a conversation now and then, but even if no family and hardly any if no friends at all...she did have one thing.

Her religion. 

_"As long as I believe I'll always prosper and never be alone. For I am one of his blessed with unlimited potential."_


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

The man in the room with her had a shocked expression on his face. For what ever reason he was looking at Thalia like she was some ghost. However that quickly turned to a smile as he stepped towards her. He said "I've done this countless of times, and no one has ever survived it---well, until now." She wondered what he had meant, what did he mean _'no one had survived'_? What did he do to her?

Then she noticed something, something strange. She had no heart beat. She put her hand over her heart at first and the put her pointer and middle finger up towards the inside of her neck, she couldn't feel a pulse at all. She started to shake, what happened to her, why was she like this, was she dead? She had no answers to any of these questions.

The man duly noted "Oh sorry for not telling you, I'm just shocked is all. I preformed Jashin's Secret Jutsu on you, to make you _immortal_. It seems to never work, as when I do use the jutsu the target usually dies. You were preformed on for roughly three days, although how did it feel? I've never had someone live through it before, was the pain excruciating?"

Thalia was still a little wide eyed for what happen. "Only for three days? It felt like a month...but the pain-it felt horrible, the worst thing I've ever felt. Also-" Then something clicked in her mind. 

She then commented saying "Wait you did what?! I'm immortal now!? I didn't ask to be immortal, I just wanted to join you guys, I didn't want to live in this world forever!" The man said "Calm down-it doesn't matter if you didn't ask for it, you got it, and now you have to-ahem-_live_ with it. Surviving this just shows that Lord Jashin believes in your power, and-"

Thalia screamed out at him "But what good will that do for me? I didn't want to be immortal, if he really does think that I'm going to be of some use for him then he should switch me back, I want to be a Jashinist on my own terms." The other Jashinist laughed as he said "Do you think Lord Jashin honestly cares about what you _want_? Honestly, if you stay alive forever then you can help Lord Jashin to whatever goals he pleases his entire life. He won't let someone like you who was able to live through this experiment become _mortal_ again."

Thalia bit her lip, this isn't what she wanted, but this man wouldn't budge. She sighed saying "Fine, I'll accept it, for now. But as an official Jashinist I request a necklace." The man smiled as he took one out from his pocket and gave it to her. She then fastened it around her neck as she said "Well if you don't mind me I'll be off."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was laying in the cave of the demons, Spike and the wolf summiong went down into the cave to drag him back up to the mouth of the cave. In Hakro's mind that everything was jumbled up at the moment. He crashed through that door of his mind through the darkness as he heard wolves holed, saying come to us, or you never be like us. Spike and the brown wolf went on the defenceive when Hakro got up and to attack. In Hakro's vision he felt something like blood as he look around all his family was dead he was thinking the wolves had killed them or he had the power within him to kill the ones he loved at the moment. He was not frighten as in his heart he wanted this for all costs. Hakro and the brown wolf draged Hakro to a stream of running water. to calm their master hot body.

Hakro kept walking away intill he came to another door with a wolf sign on it, to him the futher he walked this path the more he would find out what he could do in this life of his and was it waiting down in that cave this instant. He open another door in his mind and we saw what was down in the caves of the wolves or it was something worst than ever. He kept a secret he should have taken cared of Akna when his parents were neve looking he also wanted to kill everyone inside, but could be killed anyway. In the room he just enter was made of wolves pelts, to a house that lead to another room, the door was lock and Hakro left his mind as he wakes up, the coldness has come back in his gold eyes, Spike and the brown wolf was watching from a distance. Hakro got off the river banks of the moutains he started punching a tree till it broke into picecs.

No memories of his past came back to him he felt he was still stuck in that room with the wolf pelts. Spike and the brown wolf sence somebody was near, He and she was thinking who was on the same moutain as they are and what was the reason. Spike and the wolf summiong howled to warn the person away or they could be on somebodies area of others of the unknow. Hakro did not cared for the howling wolves or the warning that was giving that moment. Hakro train hard as he could not train anymore that day as his energy was low and also his inspiration as he tried to figer out what is wrong with him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 10, 2011)

Laix said:


> *J' Koizumi*
> _Just the regulars!_
> 
> J sighed as he realised it would be just the three of them on this mission. It's not that he had a problem with the two, it was just they seemed to always interrupt him and not let him finish what he was saying before making their judgements. Looks like they was going to need work on their emotions as well as their physical abilities.
> ...




*Date Uchiha*

Date looked the mission over before handing the paper to Son.  He smirked over at the monkey-tailed youth as he did so.  "*Who ever does the worst is gonna get punched in the face.  Whoever does best gets half of the reward money.  Sounds good to me*."  He contemplated the mission after handing the slip to Son.  _Delivering cat food...  That's never interesting.  But throw in some bandits and a pretty decent chunk of change for completing the mission and now we have some possibilities.  Alright, Date.  This is your first mission.  Remember everything your dad taught you as a kid.  Try your best, don't get in the way, and think before you act.  This is more than just money.  This is proving myself to Son and J._
He crossed his arms and looked at J.  "*Well.  Let's get this started*."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She started to walk out of the place but as she did she noticed all the other Jashinists in the next room. They either had psychotic grins, their eyes trying to undress her, or shocked expressions, probably because she was able to come out of there alive. she didn't mind at all, well except for the guys trying to undress her. All she had on now was this robe, nothing else at all. It would be good for the desert but it still haunted her about how she became a Jashinist. Well, not that she became, but how she became one.

She ignored them and then continued on forward. Eventually getting to the rope ladder she slowly started to climb up. It was much harder to climb than it was to climb down. She continued up until she hit sunlight, and could see the blue sky. She was thirsty but there was no need for her to have water anymore, she didn't need things like that. However she'd still like it.

She made the appropriate handseal and preformed the summoning jutsu. After a puff of smoke appeared Mew popped out. Thalia smiled saying "Hey Mew, I'm back." Mew looked at Thalia as it said in her mind _'Umm---not to be rude, but I can't hear your pulse. Are you okay?'_ Thalia shrugged this off as she said "That doesn't matter anymore. I just hate what they did to me in there, but in the end I guess I got what I want. Not exactly a fair trade but who cares."

She walked past Mew and then continued in the dry desert.

After a few hours she made it back to Fuzengakure. Walking to her house and entering the door Thalia said "I'm home." then went straight to her room to get some clothes. She kept on her necklace and Mew turned its head, as if it were asking what it was. 

She sighed at Mew as she said "It's just a necklace, no big deal." She then proceeded to get some clothes on her body. Afterwords she went to the bathroom and freshened up before heading back outside. Mew quietly followed behind Thalia saying nothing, scared that something may tick her off.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike and the brown wolf was surprise that there master has settled down against a tree bent backwards. Spike nor the brown wolf could not shake the felling that someone or something was still around. Hakro still did not say anything, Spike and the brown wolf went fishing as the fish jumped to traveled down the stream or up it as they ate hoping not to caused a bear to come and attack. Hakro did not see the scenery in front of him he was only in his mind in darkness. His mind linger on a few things that did not make sence to him or anyone he could explained. In his mind he tried the other door that lead to the scenery of his dead family, but that door was lock as well. He could not stand this or could there be another door in the room to lead somewhere ele. Another option to his life. The only escape he could was sucide at the moment. A hole open up in the floor, he sence death from it. He rather take the path to kill then anything.

Hakro saw the hole closed as he saw this weird picture hanging on one of the walls. She was cover in white and had white markings all over her body. Hakro was thinking could that be something called hope to everything. "I guess this is a dream, but what path to be comsumed into the picture or into the next room of the darkness of my mind. I don't need to know what the hell I need, I fugured that out later. I still want that I desired, is that love or something else on this crappy place." The picture on the wall with the women turned black as this evil creature came out of the frame and swirled around Hakro, he only smirked as he sees this evil wolf that he might turn into, he did not care at all. He suddleny know how to escape as he finally escape that for now but can come haunt and take over is the nightmare only starting, he was liking this but how could he comes to terms to come back to his real problem.

The two wolves noticed this and was thinking of draging Hakro down the moutain to get some help and see what is wrong with him. Was it he had a grudge against his family. To Spike growled at the brown female wolf telling her Hakro never truly acted like this but so some signs of ths, if he does not come back soon we must attack him till he is almost back to normal. The brown wolf growled back saying I thing he went to a point of no return at the moment he has change or something it is a new beginnin for everyone to go thtough a time period to change. Hakro heard the growls and understood but to himself there was nothing wrong with him physicaly or mentaly wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

*Kukukukuku*

“Kei… I can’t do anything right now, but if you let anyone else bite my prey I’ll hold you responsible.”

Her question and shift in personality didn’t bother him. He would have been just as crazed if he could. It was kind of cute in a sick and demented sort of way. How she was asking him what it was like to kill someone, if it would be slow and painful. Her determination and commitment to the point that she had become mad almost made Koji feel as though she had a chance to take down Karina.

“Kei the pipe will be slow and painful. Go for the knees first then when she’s stunned bash her fucking brains in. We Mugenshi believe that the true death can only be gain” Koji was a murderer he knew what it really took to kill someone. In his eyes this would just bring Kei closer to him.

He turned to Hotaru who was offering to heal him. Koji wasn't a prideful idiot, he would take the immediate medical attention even if he didn't know who was giving it to him.

"Do whatever you need to do. Close up the wounds and while your at it why not give me a blood transfusion. That would be the nice thing to do now wouldn't it." Koji smiled at the boy weakly. He was half sarcastic half serious. He wanted to get back on the battlefield so he could settle the score with his clansmen.

Karina burst forth from the water, her clothes somewhat tattered and her hair wet. She was standing on the water; her black eyes had shifted in coloration to red. Kyo was trying to suffocate her.

“Little brother Koji is going to be mad if I hurt you too bad. It’s funny though that you think you can last against me. You’re around little Koji-kun’s level, maybe I’ll rate you higher since you have those little flames. But a little bit better than Koji is half as good as me. You’re not even going to be a challenge for me.” She disappeared from sight striding on the water alongside Kyo. She smiled in his face as she zoomed past him then doubled back with an erattic path to throw him off. She appeared in front of him propping up her sword from its scabbard and driving the hilt into Kyo’s diaphragm. She thrusted the hilt deep and drove upward to send him vaulting through the air. She took the sword out of the scabbard and slashed all in one fluid motion as an arc cut Kyo across the chest. Not too deep though but deep enough to incapacitate him.


----------



## Burke (Apr 10, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Coming together_

"No...I've just recently called Konoha my home. Before then I was at an orphanage not far from here. Though I'm not from the Land of Iron either." 

"I guess im just lucky, i was afraid i would be put down for being an outsider." He laughed. "Good thing im not alone."

_"What a coincidence..."_ he thought to himself. _"It looks like... were all... black sheep..."_ His breathing slowed as he briefly remembered a time from his past....  _"black sheep"_ 

_"Good night my little black sheep..."_ a familiar femenine voice rang through his head. It was joined by countless other phrases from his memory which all came at him at once in a incomprehenceble blurb of sound.

_"...love you."

"....after the mission"

"... my black sheep"

"ZETTAAAAAII!!"_

*ZZAP* "Ouch!"

Zettai snapped out of his mid walk trance as he had just run into another person.

"Oh, ... so sorry." he drew his hand to his chest and held it there.

"Haha," Shinosuke sensei laughed, "Running into someone walking _fowards_? Not impressive brown sheep, i think that deserves another tree."

"Ugh.." he sighed out as he brought his palm to his face.


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*

The Phoenix was giving out and Kyo was losing his chakra fast. Damn it, he couldn't even take down this girl, he frowned at this. What type of man was he? He was suppose to be strong, like his mother and father, even though he hated the bastard like hell. He wanted to be stronger...

But she was too strong...

Kyo watched as his flames was gone with her next attack, the water soaked him from the top and bottom and soon, she was in front of him. His heart sunk to the bottom of his stomach, how could he be so weak and more in front of Kei.Soon blood was spilled from the wound...

"KYOOO!!!"Kei screams pierced the air

Kyo eyes rolled to the back of his head as he fell backwards crashing into the water....

Kei watched this all and her body almost crash, her world was crashing before her very eyes...

Kei held her head together as a pounding and her eyes widen...

Die..
Die
Die

"I WANT YOU TO DIE!!!"Kei screamed at the top of her lungs rushing at her with the metal pipe


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina jump down from Pegasus back on the battle feild as she smelled blood as she rust over to the person that was bleeding at the moment. She pulled out Kyo from the water and felt for the wound. She pulled out some thread and bandages. She did not know any medical ninjutsu but know some medical skills. She starts sewing up the wound in her allie neck and bandaging. She also checked his heartbeat to see how fast it was going and if he had a heartbeat. She was guessing he was in shock or something, she was hoping he was not dead. She had to heald him up so the water would not ruined the dry bandages at the moment, it was time to get him out of here, she picked him up and did not go far to hear what happens between the other two girls at the moment and if Kyo come back around soon, from the blood he just lost.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2011)

*Karina Takamichi vs. Kei Aosuki*

Karina smiled as she saw the little girl rushing her with a lead pipe. It was laughable for this little one to think she was going to best a Mugenshi warrior with a lead pipe.

"A lead pipe. That's brutish..." Karina moved backward on top of the water, she thought about switching back to her Taijutsu mode but she didn't take Kei seriously. She tilted her head to the side and smiled at Kei as she weaved in and out of the way of Kei's attacks.

"You have to do better than that!!! You're way too slow. Maybe after I'm done here with you I'll go finish off Koji. After he's out of the way I won't have an excuse to go easy on your brother..." She continued to dodge as she put her finger on her chin as if she was thinking.

"Better yet why don't I slit Koji's throat in front of you. Then make you watch while I torture your brother. Won't that just drive you crazy!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 10, 2011)

*Miho*

The sound of steam being shot out with it's ever recognizable screech and a horn that ecohed for what seemed like miles...they were almost there. The trains station was just in the distance as the three man team walked at a casual pace. Miho had the feeling heading to Fuzen to get their teammate wasn't that important enough for them to pick up their pace. Looking at her sensei he seemed to be in even less of a rush than they were.

Guy was strange for an Uchiha.

"I guess im just lucky, i was afraid i would be put down for being an outsider." Zettai laughed. "Good thing im not alone."

Miho glanced at the boy, Zettai, once again out the corner of her life eye. They had only been talking for a brief time, but her comrade seemed rather congenial. He seemed like a person that was easy to get along with, though at the same time he seemed...like he was very concerned with something. He's general choice of words and the way he talks somewhat pointed to this if you were a keen observer.

"Yes, kids can be rather ignorant. It's akin to the fear of something they can't understand." Miho spoke softer than usual. Thinking about that kind of thing brought back some of the memories from her own childhood back during and before the orphanage. She always thought it was funny how homeless kids could make fun of other homeless kids. That had to be some kind of paradox or irony in some sort of fashion. "I heard the previous Hokage brought down the hammer on that kind of stuff. The people describe her as _'A ferocious she-banshee who's temper burned hotter than the sun itself'_." Repeating what she had heard was enough to even make her life a little. "Though if you find some solace in my also not originally being from this village, I'm glad I could help."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke| Loophole*

Shinosuke watched his sheep with interest. They weren't Uchiha but they definitely were more interesting than even they knew. Well maybe that wasn't so true but Shinosuke wanted to believe they were special because the reality was this was his first team. Uchiha or not he was excited to take on the role of mentor, like Seou Ko and Taiyou did for him. Even that apprentice trash Ryoji Ivery helped make him into the great ninja he was today. 

He sat back and listened to them instead of continuing on with his asshole act. Letting them talk and getting to know them now would make it easier to get under their skin later. Miho was an orphan who grew up not far from Konoha, but the most peculiar thing about her was that she had Land of Iron armor but wasn't from there. Zettai was the kind of kid Shin knew he was going to have fun with, he was kind of goofy and his little lightning act was kind of cool.

"Listen sheep, you're first lesson was to be aware of your surroundings. You're second is this... It doesn't matter where you're from or what you are. All that matters in the end is what you accomplish. I accept you guys despite being foreigners because you're my sheep." He put his hands on the shoulders of both his sheep to add poignancy to the moment.

"Well there is a loophole to being accepted... You could have been Uchiha." He slapped both his genin on their backsides, laughing as he did so.

"Come on guys be excited it's almost time for our first mission!!" With that Shinosuke led them onto the train. Team 5 was about to begin their journey into the ninja world. Little did they know just how horrible their first mission would be...


----------



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to walk through Fuzengakure until she saw a little skirmish up ahead. She recognized that Kei and Kyo were in it, but didn't notice who the other people were. She stood up against a tree as she said "I'll wait to see who the victor is. Once that's done I'll go battle them and show them who the real winner is. Plus, I want to test something out." Mew looked worried but didn't say a single thing, it wasn't ready to say anything against Thalia.


----------



## River Song (Apr 11, 2011)

*Hotaru*

The boy agreed to be healed, that was good it took weeks to get the stench of death out of your clothes. He finished the jutsu a new layer of skin now vovering the wound."I have sealed the wound but the skin is  a bit weaker than your own so try not to put tom much strain on it. I would advise you not to go back into battle but it is your choice to be made." he said completely ignoring his remark about a blood transfusion." I on the other hand have a plan" he said jumping over things into the junkyard.

Before he jamp in he used the clone jutsu and his clone jamp into the clear view of Karina. The real Hotaru how ever ran around the rim and behind Karina. He then re-activated the puppet master jutsu regaining control of Cheranu what was at the bottom of what is now a lake. Hotaru made hand signs which looked like bull horns and released two small blasts of poson mist from his hands spraying it up to the surface surounding Karina.

The clone ran up to Kei and whispered into her ear " I've poisoned the air around  her. If she inhale it she will most likely be decapitated and drown due to the fact she is weary from the battle or if she has a small immunity she will at least be easy to _bash_." He then jamp back away from the psycho-no the _angry_ girl


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 11, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro needed to fool his two wolves to let him stay up here at the moment to train. He glanced over to the two wolves that were lying on the ground. He started to meditate as he starts to clear that negative energy he had in him at the moment. He onlyfelt depress to hide this as he tried to be happy for everyone. He throw a smoke bomb at his two wolves and run down in to the caves he did not care where he was going intill he run into a statue that look like something in his mind. Who was this person, who she was a symbol of light inside the darkness or she was part of the darkness to fool everyone that fail to be weak. Hakro was lost at the moment and he lost the trace of his two wolves at the moment. He felt he had fell into a trap as a gun went off, Hakro dodge it. 

"Show yourself punk." he already grown his wolf fangs and claws. He went up to the statue and smashed it in to shards of glass. Hakro smelled more wolves at the moment, he howled if you want to kill me go ahead, I am not in the mood to play. The pack that was hiding in the caves of fuzen moutains. The whole pack attack at once, Spike and the brown wolf herd the howl and run into that direction to help out Spike but Hakro did not needed any help, he already killed them all. Spike was shock of the killings of the wolves that was alread dead, this was not Hakro at all he would talk to the wolves to become one. The brown wolf growled at Spike. Spike agree and he taught the brown wolf something and they both attack Spike at once to tried to knock him out to get him to a doctor at once.


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei continued on swinging until it became apart of her! She was enjoying this feeling, this excitement of trying to kill the girl. Each swing in the air just pushed Kei further to slam the metal pipe against that hard head of hers. Kei smiled at the girl’s threat that will push her…

Push her to kill Karina…

Kei then got tired…Of all the girls talking, and then she finally stopped swinging and placed a hand over her beating head. Kei let her bangs hide her eyes as the girl threaten to slit Koji throat and torture Kyo in front of her.

“HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!” Kei laughed at the top of her lungs swinging her head back and letting all this happiness out in one good laugh and then she abruptly stopped laughing like someone said something to kill the joke inside of her head…

Kei looked back at the girl, “You think you will get the pleasure of doing that?” Kei asked, “Of spilling the blood of my brother and of my friend?” Kei did a wide grin, “YOUR HEAD WILL BE BASHED INTO YOUR SKULL BEFORE THAT HAPPENS!!”

Kei then pointed the pipe at her, [color="purple]“You have such a pretty face…I wonder what you will look like after I bash your face in?” Kei smirked sadistically as she licked her lips

But then an unexpected guest arrived telling her she needed help, Kei turned back and gave an even angrier stare at the clone then she did at Karina. She quickly slammed the metal pipe against the clone head causing it to disappear…

Pointing the metal pipe at the boy up in the hill, her eyes narrowed at him, [color="purple"]“Get in my way and I’ll rip out your fucking spine…”[/color] Kei hissed before turning back to Karina and smiled gently to the girl

“Now where were we?” Kei asked and then clapping her hands together as she remembered and the insane looked returned, [color]“Oh, I remember…I was going to kill you~”[/color]

Kei let the metal pipe become something like a huge teaser by pulsating her electricity in it.

“Lets go…”Kei smiled before swinging it again, but this time, her swings were more deadly because of the simple fact

Water conducts electricity~


----------



## River Song (Apr 11, 2011)

*Yata*

"I'll be perfectly honest with you your not that interesting and this nervous laughing thing that will grate on my nerves really fast so cut the crap. Another thing I want to set straight, I don't give a flying fuck what happens to you I will protect me and me alone and if that bothers you, I'm sorry because no mater how many people you sleep with it will not change."  retorted snidely Yata didn't like her, the nervous act wasn't fooling anyone. He vainly inspected his nails

Then a bird flew down from the sky, a message tied to its leg."Redhead listen up, we have our first mission." 

Mission: Escorts of the dead...
Rank: C
Client: Rikio Hyuuga
Mission Description:A hyuuga from the main branch has died. The villiage has kept it hushed up so only those who witbessed the man having a heart attack know of his death. One of these was unfortuntatley a member of gang. This is a gang of mercanaries who maybe good at muggings and beatings are pathetic shinobi. Your job is to escort the herse bank to Konoha​
" I wan't perfection understood, I don't get it I will castrate you; but then again that would put you out of a job" he remarked snidely


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

A vein bulged on her brow as she listened to this guys remarks. Sentence, after sentence. He continually pissed her off more and more. "Heh. Hey..Thats just fine by me cock sucker. I could care less for a vain punk thats gonna get killed out on the first mission with that sort of attitude." Snatching the scroll out of his hands, she looked it over. "It seems we're going to have to deal with some trained fighters." Flipping it closed, she carelessly tossed it into Yata's face. "Lets go...And for your information I don't have balls, you do. So you'll be the one being castrated if you fail."

Looking her new team mate over she noticed he was a little battered from a fight. "I'll see ya at the rendezvous. Be sure to rest up a bit since you've been fighting that other guy....or whatever you two were doing alone. It isn't any of my business." Putting her hands together, she poofed away into smoke.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/ Karina Takamichi | Threat*

Karina couldn’t help but inhale the poison mist as it shot out from under her. The poison mist attack was a perfect surprise, her over confidence made her believe that a few of the little genin didn’t make it through. The poison didn’t take effect right away but as she set about dodging Kei’s renewed electrified onslaught she could feel her senses dulling. It was essentially five on one; the others were no doubt floating around somewhere. Karina had hastily bit off more than she could chew. Her anger was starting to boil as the pipe got closer and closer as the poison set in more and more.

“Hit me one time with that pipe you bitch. Then I’ll really slit your boyfriend's throat Mugenshi or not!!” 

*CRACK*

Kei’s hack finally was true as it hit Karina in the thigh making her lose her balance. Before long she was a sitting duck for the next strike.

Koji felt weak from the blood loss and his body felt like it had been through a blender but aside from that he was fine. He stumbled and crawled to a good vantage point so he could see just what Kei was going to do. She got Karina in the knee first like he had told her. Koji wasn’t anyone’s cheerleader but he couldn’t help but feel a sense of pride in Kei for taking on someone that scared even him.

*Kukukukuku…*

“I don’t give a darn. She asked for it when she started this.”Koji said to himself as he conversed with the voices in his head for the first time out in the open.

*Kukukukuku….*

“That’s true… just what did Peacecraft think would happen when he sicked Karina on me. He isn’t an idiot so that makes this that much worse doesn’t it…”

*Kukukukuku….
*


----------



## River Song (Apr 11, 2011)

*Yata*

That girls got bite, this should be fun  he said before disapearing in a puff of smoke himself.

*Hotaru* 

The posion had worked, he himself was now feeling the strain of the chakra he had used. The girl had took advatage of  Karina's dulled senses. He had to give it to the girl she may be suffering from some form of anger management problem but her strikes were quick and true. He could feel what was coming soon, tere would be no more mercy for Karina, we would kill her. Hotaru seeing the girls lightning dared not place him or Cheranu near the water. He fired of another round of ten senbon from Cheranu's fingers, which if his aim was good would hit the trigeminal nerve in her cheek. This should damage the nerve so that when even a slightest bit of preasure is applied to her cheek it feeks like a mild or strong electric shock, this is caused by the nerves short-circuiting.This was were he thanked god for his medical knoledge.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 11, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina put Kyo down somewhere safe way from the water. She had a feeling this is coming to a end soon as she wanted to help killed the girl too. She had a small smile but she was a happy person but did not like to cheer, for it hurt her ears at times. She did not placed her body near the water to not get electrfied herself. She unsheath the reverse blade sword, making a fast circle around sending a heavy air pressure with the reverse blade sword one of her allies send at Karina to give her more damage to help out. Pegasus was telling her what she could not see at all. "Pegasus go home and rest, I can handle it." Pegasus nods and went home in a puff of smoke as she listens on what is going on at the moment, she unsheath out her reverse blade sword to help protect herself and Kyo at the moment. She was wondering who was this person and why she attack anyway.

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike noticed the unblanced to his master footsteps in so did the brown female wolf for their master to fall. Hakro trip over one of the dead wolves on the moutain side and hit his head against a bolder. He fell hitting his head. Spike grab his master pulling onto his summiongs back. As they walked back to Fuzen and to the hospital. In Hakro's mind he was in this snow like feild that the snow was pink. Bloodshead already hppen their, but no bodies were there or buried under the snow. He kept walking as he came apon a light, he did not felt warm it was only cold and the light turn to a icy blue. He noticed the ice chamber and went inside to find a artic wolf like Spike. He enter not finding a sole set for finding a frozen body and it was his own body frozen soild. He walked back before he could turn aroun the body was a flame in the icey blue flames. He hears a women screamed in pain, not knowing where it came from but echo out the ice chamber. _"Why would this come to me at this moment, or is it more reason to go futher down the ice chamber."_ He look at the other door that lead to another room, he walked to it as the vision became fuzzy and everything went black, but only coldness became his friend.


----------



## River Song (Apr 11, 2011)

*Yata*

He was waiting outside the gates to Konoha, where they had decided to meet. At least he was going on this mission with a girl, they could keep up with his bitching and ocasionaly had more than one brain cell. If they were going to go one a mission together they might aswell get along so Yata made a pact to be less insulting. Since she had not yet apeared he created a glass flute and began to play a tune, music his only escape


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki:
Awaken… The Insanity…*

Kei eyes widen in pure bliss! This was it! She had finally hit something hard, but sadly it was her leg. But that didn’t stop the pure bliss of the fact that she was finally down! Kei walked up to the girl chuckling, this was wonderful! Too wonderful! The metal pipe dragging against the girl but finally stopped when Kei stopped…

Kei looked down at the girl as she stood over her, “Nyah…I’ll make it quick…’


Kei swung down the metal pipe hard on the girl, each swing was harder and faster then the next. Kei began to smile as the pipe went down with more weight and she began to grunt of the strain of her body, blood began to splatter on Kei face and hair. As she swung down 
More! More!

“HAHAHAHA!!!!” Kei screamed at the top of her tiny lungs, she was enjoying this! Enjoying! Enjoying! She wanted more and more! Soon Kei began to swing in different patterns slamming the pipe across the girl ankles and arms, not caring where she hit...As long as she hit..

The blood that had splattered from the first hit that hit her white hair began to slowly drip off and slowly showing the bright blue highlight that stood out on the girls snowwhite hair...

Kei had became a true Aosuki…

But then a needled pierced the girl and Kei stopped instantly, her hands above her head ready for another swing but the needle killed her happy attitude...

Kei looked at where the needle came from....

And her eyes narrowed


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Walking towards the gate, Kuzu picked her teeth with a toothpick. "Mmmm. That BBQ pork slices in the ramen tasted awesome." Flicking it towards a nearby trashcan, it shot straight into the circular hole. Turning her gaze to a figure by the gate, she noticed it was the dude from before. Playing what sounded like a flute. "Wow...I got a girly team mate. yay." Sliding her hands into her pockets, she casually walked up to him.


Making it all the way to the gate, she just blankly stared at Yata as he played. _'I wonder how long he's going to keep playing that stupid thing....ehhh. And where the hell is our team leader?'_


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Stop*

"You...fucking bitch..." Karina looked up at Kei. Her blood was literally everywhere, the water beneath her stained as Kei bludgeoned her. The worse part was that Kei's erratic pattern in her strikes meant that she was just hitting all over. Not focusing on one spot making it more slow and painful process. Karina defiantly looked in the girl with the blue streak in her hair's eyes. If this girl was going to murder her she was going to have to see her bloody, welted, bruised face. Karina looked completely disfigured, the bruising on her face gave it a disgusting blue tint. 

"Enough Kei!!!" It was Koji, he had been watching the whole time. He felt a sense of glee seeing her break free from her cage, but her overzealousness was going to hinder him getting answers to the questions he had.

"Little...brother...Koji." Karina smiled at him weakly but he simply glared at her.

"I'm not hear to save you, bitch. I want to know what Brother Peacecraft was hoping to accomplish by setting this all into motion. You being dead doesn't help to solve the questions I have." He looked at Kei, up close crazed and with the blue in her hair she looked the same but completely different. Karina truly was better than Koji, she pushed Kei even further than he could have imagined possible.

"Kei...we need somewhere to keep her. The Mugenshi won't come for revenge because of who your mother is. But you can't kill her. I need to know what the fuck is going on."


----------



## River Song (Apr 11, 2011)

*Yata*

He looked up at the Kuzonoha, realising she was there he sometimes forgets about his suroundings when he's playing music.I fit the gay stereo-type perfectley, don't I he chuckled in response to her assumption. He heaved himself up crushing the flute into a fine dust. " Our sensei hadn't appeared yet but I'm sure he or she can catch up. We are going to a small vilage to the northwest of here, where the body is." He jamp into the trees taking long strides " If we meet some resistance I'm a mid-ranged fighter and from the mission report I'm going to assume these people mainly use Taijutsu." He recounted his analysis of the situation.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Following through the tree lines, she only looked forward. "Well I'm pretty good at Taijutsu. Not the best though. I'll protect the casket and you can take care of any people who come in to close. Thats if we meet any resistance." Kuunoha caught up to Yata and jumped from tree limb to tree limb, beside him. "I wonder if our sensei is even going to show up. I heard from my father that she's a loner most of the time. And supposedly extremely powerful."


----------



## Burke (Apr 11, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_The Great Railway_

"Listen sheep, you're first lesson was to be aware of your surroundings. You're second is this... It doesn't matter where you're from or what you are. All that matters in the end is what you accomplish. I accept you guys despite being foreigners because you're my sheep." 

They both nodded as Zettai smiled. _"Hm, and here i was thinking this man was all insults and nicknames, but, of course, he is a respectable jonin for a reason." _He began having hopes for this team.

"Well there is a loophole to being accepted... You could have been Uchiha."

"Tsk, uchiHEY HEY!" He started when sensei slapped both of their rears. "Jeez, watch that hand..."

"Come on guys be excited it's almost time for our first mission!!" 

Zettai sighed once more and shook his head, but inside, he really was looking foward to what would become of this team.


--

The team came to the loading platform for the impressive railway system that interlinked the great nations. Zettai wondered about times from years ago when ninja would be forced to risk their lives on week long trips just to get to other villages. He felt confident that these rails were protected from whatever enemies that may wish it to be destroyed. Granted, during times of war, the rails are most often shut down in areas around battleground and enemy lands, but for now, it would hopefully reach its destination uninterrupted.

The trains themselves were nothing too special, especially in comparison, in Zettais mind, to the suspended rails that intertwine between the spires of kumogakure.

"So, are we due to leave right now?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She snapped back into reality as soon as Koji called he name. She stopped swinging and dropped the pipe, her face covered in blood and her eyes wide. They slowly retreated back into their light crystal blue eyes. Kei thought about what happened for a minute and she began to shake..

She looked back at the girl and almost threw up, her bones broken and looking oddly missed place and twisted. 

She did this...
She enjoyed this...

Kei almost gave out and she looked at Koji who was just as calm as ever...Wasn't he shock that she could do this? Wasn't he upset and disgusted with her? 

She held herself,"...I...I have to go...I have to go..."Kei said before soon running away..Her heart beating in her chest and her legs tired from running!

But Kei couldn't escape the fact...
That she became a monster

*Kyo Aosuki:*

He could feel her, he could feel the madness that ached from his sister. He had woke up and notice that the blind girl was tending to his wounds. But that didn't escape the fact of the dragon eating him whole. Like a never ending darkness was swallowing him up.

Kyo finally moved when he snapped back into reality..

He turned to the girl who tend to his wounds,"Thank you..."he said before getting up but wincing at his wounds. But he had to get to Kei. She needed him, she felt like a monster and her older brother wasn't there to comfort the crying and sadness.

She needed to know that no matter what, monster or not that she will be loved...

Kyo began to limp to Kei direction...

But slight jealously rung out that his twin had unlocked her blood before he did...


----------



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She stood up from the tree she was laying against, the battle was over. She walked over to Kyo and stood in front of him, stopping him from getting closer to Kei. She knew this would annoy him, and that's what she wanted.

"Hey Kyo, you know how that looked to watch your sister go all out like that? I've never seen her do anything like that before, and I must say, I'm impressed."

Her eyes shifted to the corner of her eye as she looked at Kei and then looked back at Kyo. She smiled saying "You know-even though your mom is our squad leader you still act like you're the strongest of our team. Well you're _not_. I know you aren't. People who think they are usually end up to full of themselves and die. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I'm stronger than you, for all I know, I might not be, but why don't we test this out. See who's really the strong one of our team?"

A wicked smile appeared on Thalia's face for a brief second but then she suddenly suppressed it.


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

He was walking towards Kei, when he notice Thalia leaning up against the tree. Kyo ignored her and kept walking, he needed to be with his sister. Holding his sides he pressed on, but then she stopped him from getting closer to her. Kyo growled, almost wanting to shove the girl aside or punch her dead in the face.

Kyo looked at her when she started to talk about his sister,"...She has awaken.."Kyo simply said

Trying to limp forward she began to talk again, but this time Kyo couldn't see the insane look on her face. But he felt it stare at his back, but he didn't mind it. His mother had a more scary look, she was acting like she was the shit when she wasn't. He almost turned and snapped. But he knew better..

He knew that fighting her would only lead him into the hospital because of the previous fight...

But he turned around and took a deep breath...

"You know why I act like the shit?"Kyo smirked,"It is because I am, always at the best and always an honorable ninja unlike you. You are pathetic...Picking out weak prey, are you trying to prove something? When there is absolutely nothing for you to prove? Because unlike you, I am not worthless or dog enough to pick on someone who injured...You want to see who is strongest?....Go fuck off Thalia..I have better things to do..."

And with that he left it, walking off following Kei but by now he lost her and he was pissed. He wanted to see his sister, but he knew that arguing with Thalia was nothing but his fault...

Shit...


----------



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked away saying "You think injuries like that can actually handi-cap you in a fight? Lord Jashin would be disappointed in this. Well anyways go heal up and get ready, afterwords I want a battle, whether you agree or not." She then turned as she signaled Mew to come.

Mew was a bit reluctant but eventually flew towards her. "I'll give him as much time as he needs, but in the end he won't turn out to be anything, just watch." Mew stared at her, like it didn't quite recognize her, but slowly followed behind.


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*

Kei had ran away and finally stopped at a well and cleaned herself off the blood that was on her face. And soon found her way to the park, there she sat on the swings and began to close her eyes. The night sky was beautiful and she always thought that, Kei touched her blue hair. And sighed as she twisted it in front of her, it was the same color of her fathers..That light blue, that crisp sky blue...

"It look good on you..."a voice called out

Kei jumped up and turned to see Kyo standing there at the park opening walking over to her. He would never truly lose her, no matter what. He will always know where she was because of the strong bond they had. He braced himself when he saw her got and run into his chest. Kei began to sob in his shirt and Kyo just held her...

"Brother....I liked it...I wanted to kill her...I became a monster..."Kei chocke

It was all like he thought, she was suffering and she really need her father. He just held her and then finally shook his head. Kei feeling his head shaking, she looked up and saw her older brother smiling at her. 

"You will never be a monster.."Kyo said finally

Kei looked up at him

"Because all you was doing was defending yourself...She deserved it for messing with us...Truthfully she should have died..."he growled thinking back to it

Kei was confused,"You not scared of me...I want to kill her...I want to destroy every one Kyo..."

Kyo smiled,"Why would I be scared?"he asked,"...Mom always told us that we were devils...Why not accept it and make mom proud by burning this place to the ground? And destroy the people who ever disrespect mom or this village.."

Kei smiled...


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kazuma*
*Fight for the freedom part 5​*
Kazuma stared at Ginji but actually he was lost in his thoughts, because he realized that it really was his fault. It was his fault that Kaede was in that condition, it was his fault that Ginji was pissed because he was rejecting his own wishes and it was because of him that a bastard was sat on a chair smiling while the boy and his master were trying to kill each other.

"Then  i don´t need it! i don´t want that freedom!!"Kazuma shouted while the owner of the place was smiling cockily behind the iron fence surrounding the arena."Don´t be a baby now! You don´t need to be here anymore, not in this place filled with rotten thoughts and people , someone like you doesn´t need to be in this kind of place! You need to get out of here and know the world, Kaede and I want that for you! if we have to die to achieve that we will do it"Ginji said.

"Why? Why to do all of that for me?"the boy asked still unsure of what he should do"Because we are your family"the man said and then rushed at a shocked Kazuma who was unable to dodge the fist that sent him flying away  to the left side of the arena"Now Kazuma...after you get out of here, which will be your reason to live?"the old man asked seriously"If you remain here after this fight there is the possibility of you being an experiment subject again and if you go out there without a purpose I can´t guarantee that you won´t become one neither...Tell me Kazuma, what will be your reason to look forward?"Ginji asked as the dust cloud created when the boy crashed against the wall cleared.

"I understand it old man..."the boy said though his chakra was changing constantly in a weird form, as he raised his head he also raised one of his hands  up to his face, "I know you want the best for me but...if you mention that experiment crap again...I´ll kill ya" Kazuma said, signs of his transformation could be seen clearly"And about my reason to live...I will get the only thing that would never ever betray me or sell me... i will live only for the desire of having money".


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji looked down at the mess in front of him. It was a testament to Karina and the Mugenshi that she was able to even live let alone smile grotesquely at Koji. He could see one of her teeth lodged into her nose, it was gross. Kei made a huge mess and he was left to clean it up. 

*Kukukukuku...*

"She's got the right spirt she just needs to come to terms with it is all. I mean look at the look on Karina's lack of face. HAHAHAHA. Lack of face!!!" He laughed in the mangled face of the girl before him. 

"The only part that sucks about this is that the little firework decided to go kaboom and took the opportunity to bite you away from me."

"I'm going to slit that bitches throat. You should kill me before I get the chance..."Karina tried to "reason" with Koji but he just looked down at her with hateful eyes.

"No... If Peacecraft wants to fuck around and send the likes of you after me... I may not be as strong as either one of you but I am the Viper. I'll lay in the weeds then coil and strike my prey." He dropped her on higher ground by Hotaru.

"I don't know you and it's probably best that I don't know your name. You seem to know a thing about the human body. You healed me and were able to effect her with your attacks... I need a favor. Take this girl and hide her. Heal her, experiment on her, I do not care she knows things I want to know. All I ask is that you keep her on ice so to speak. I'll figure out how to find you."

"Little brother Koji-kun... When I...Recover... You're going to regret letting me...live. I'm going to kill... your girlfriend... no games I'm just going to slit her throat.Koji closed his eyes and smiled at Karina.

"I think that girl will bite you to death if you try. She may be a rabbit but she has fangs. I'll come find you soon.Take care Sister Karina. " He left Karina in the hands of Hotaru. He would find her later but he had a feeling that kid could handle her in the state she was in.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 11, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*
> 
> Kei had ran away and finally stopped at a well and cleaned herself off the blood that was on her face. And soon found her way to the park, there she sat on the swings and began to close her eyes. The night sky was beautiful and she always thought that, Kei touched her blue hair. And sighed as she twisted it in front of her, it was the same color of her fathers..That light blue, that crisp sky blue...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou - Fuzen
*

Shirou is running through a certain forest, holding onto the sheathed katana to his side. His expression shows one of not great interest as he runs along. The cat-like ears one the side of his head are being hidden underneath his black hair. 

_Really, what a bothersome thing. But I guess it can't be helped._

He thinks this as he feet tap against the grass and the dirt below. Of course, this isn't his top speed, he's only dragging himself along because he hopes that this chase will be a bit interesting. Speaking of a chase, he's currently pursing someone right now. 

It's a cat, a black one to be exact.

It's about twenty feet ahead of him right now, intentionally trying to get away from the boy. Of course, this isn't a mission that he's taking care of, it's just him doing a favor for a woman that lost her cat. 


"Because all you was doing was defending yourself...She deserved it for messing with us...Truthfully she should have died..."

This voice comes from ahead of him, someone he does not know and he can't see because of the distance. 

However, those words aren't exactly normal ones to be heard. He's hoping that it isn't anything serious. 

He hears a few more words but he can't make them out. To hurry this along, Shirou heads faster for the black cat that's ahead of him.

Not soon after, the black cat leaps through the bushes and into the other side, Over there is where a certain group of genin are. 

Shirou immediately catches up with the cat and catches it from behind. Upon going into the other side, Shirou sees several young people around.

The boy stands with the cat in his arms, he looks around at them silently..


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 11, 2011)

*Hikari Shinseina*


Far in the Outskirt of Konoha, an insane female laugh echoes throughout the thick forest as a Girl covered in Blood is smiling with a devilish Grin on her face, as a Male Body lies brutally injured in front of her.

"That was rather....refreshing.Though...quite a waste."

As she looked around and see's the amount of Blood over the Place she says: "Oh my.Well I'm not cleaning this up.Anyhow I suppose I should get back before it turns Dawn".

Just when she was heading off she hears a weak voice.
"Urrrghhh....."
It was the Man lying on the ground though barely alive.

As soon as Hikari heard his voice her Expression became truely fiendish and says to the Man:
"So you are still alive?"

She headed to the Man who's Face turned completely Pale out of Fear.
"N-No...*cough*..g-GET AWAY!You Monster!"

"A Monster?Not exactly what to say to a Lady isn't it?
You seem to have a Deathwish.And here I was wanting to let you live"

Hikari grabs the Man's Sword and prepares to finish him.

"I am only asking you this once.Afterall we are Clan Members....did my Mother sent you to kill me?"
The Man replies his voice filled with Fear.
"Y-Y-Yes.She ordered me to-"

Before the Man was able to finish his Sentence, Hikari finished him off.

"Mother...so you want me dead now...hehe.BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA."
Hikari couldn't stop laughing.A Laugh that echoed throughout the Forest, lingering for what seemed like Hours.

After that Hikari made her way back to her Village Konoha with only one thought in her Mind.

Revenge for what her own Clan did to her.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 11, 2011)

*Miho*

"Yes I'm just _ecstatic_ about or very first mission." Miho said half-heartedly with a little bit of sarcasm laced in her voice. It was no secret that genin missions were the bottom of the barrel, far below the pits, and consisted of nothing more than grunt work that any everyday civilian could do without any sort of problem. Why are ninjas, who are trained to hone their bodies for combat, walking dogs? Or better yet, chasing after some someones lost animal? To Miho that kind of thing seemed very pointless, but during her studies she was often told that 'Everything matters' and she should see these 'Menial' tasks as exercises.

The ninja world indeed had some weired customs.

The three individuals, two genin and their jonin sensei, who comprised the momentarily gimped team 5 stood inside the simply designed train station and watch at the equally simple, but impressively designed, railway as a train soon began to pull in and halt to a stop. The train itself and even the basic design of the railway wasn't anything to flashy or over the top. This was something Miho had come to expect of Konoha and one of the things that drew her to this place. Konoha seemed to place quantity over quality which, if looking back at their rich history, seemed to be a formula that brought forth undeniably great success.

"So It's on to Fuzen? For our last member. I'm so...intrigued in this place to say the least." Miho said as she ran her left hand through the side of her hair and flipped it back.

_"Might as well see how this is going to work."_


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 12, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya was dead. There was no doubt about that. His soul was slowly floating away from his body, an inch every few seconds at first, but faster and faster as time went on. Around him, as a faint indistinct mumbling, he could hear people speaking:

_"Damnit, Saliq! I told you...our orders!"

"Oh, calm down Dalar; what...will one kid make?"

"THE one kid, you stupid bitch; everyone else in our compartmant is too fucking old for anything but sacrifice! What'll...when they find that the one candidiate under our control...dead? It'll be...both of our fucking heads, because you're too much of a goddamn retard...think!"

"You know, Dalar, the language...make you sound any smarter".

"The- the fuckin- who gives a shit...goddamn language!?!? What the...you going to do, Saliq!? How do you propose we survive this!?"

"Alright, alright...get yer knickers in a bunch, it's simple; Old lady Zarak owes me one; we simply...in the body, and she'll fix it".

"Fix it!? He's fucking dead, you moron! What the hell can...do to bring a DEAD GUY back to life!?"

"Trust me, Dalir; it'll be..."_

And, just then, as Iya was about to float up and away, into the afterlife, he was surrounded by blackness, unable to move, suffocating. Where was he? Why was he here? ...was this hell?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Rooftop Confessional*

Koji laid down on the rooftop of some random building in Fuzenkagure. He had been given a clean bill of health by the Mugenshi doctors, they taped and bandaged his abdomen up. They put him on a treatment to help raise his blood volume back up to an appropriate level, the medicine however made him drowsy. He was told it was vitamin K therapy as that would help him to replenish the blood he lost. Koji wasn't the kind of guy to refuse treatment or care about the details of it. As long as he was back in action soon. He had to be if he was going to be face to face with Peacecraft. 

He didn't want to show any signs of weakness in front of that guy. If Karina and Xemnas were scary then Peacecraft was the worst of the bunch. The guy was absolutely corrosive and was being groomed to take Xemnas' place when the old geezer was ready to settle down. On top of it all Koji was being shipped out to Konoha to be on a team with Kei and Kyo's uncle. He felt like a leaf in a tornado, but he wasn't going to be torn to shreds by the forces of nature trying to impose their will on him. He was the Viper after all and he didn't get that name because of how nice and kind he was, it was a testament to how dangerous, cold, and calculating he was.

*Kukuukukuku*

"A storm is coming. Karina was just the tip of the iceberg. She had me utterly defeated... Kei Aosuki surpassed me today..." He closed his eyes as he thought about her.

*Kukukukukuku*

"She's really something... Her brother though. I still need to bite that one to death..." Koji drifted off to sleep on the rooftop. He was giving his body time to recover.

---

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin ushered his genin onto the train leading them to their seats in a private cart. As an Uchiha their was a standard of comfort Shin liked and riding in a stuffed cart with crying kids and sick people was not up to that level of comfort. 

"I'm taking a nap. This is our cart. Don't get into any trouble and wake me up when we're in Fuzen. We find our teammate then the mission starts immediately. Understood." He didn't wait for an answer since he already knew it. He sat down and closed his eyes not paying anymore mind to his sheep.

He knew their mission and he was proud of himself because it wasn't just some stupid menial tasks that most genin had to do. No this mission was going to be dangerous and harrowing. He was glad that him and that stupid apprentice trash Ryoji could kick something up so grand and devious. The Kage Thong Retrieval arc would soon be underway.


----------



## River Song (Apr 12, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He had given me her body to experiment on, he was excited. " You're right it is probably best we don't no each others names you can call me firefly." 

He jamp down to Karina smirking cruely as he landed infront of her he lifted her head up to look at him. " You are mine and believe me this wont be a pleasant experience." He brushed his finger against her right cheek, over her trigeminal nerve. She gave a yell of pain and tried to feebly swat him away with her arm. 

"Now, now that is no way to treat you're captor." he said this as if he was talking to a child. " You will have to be punished" he chided as he took one of cheranu's swords and slashed a light gash up her arm. 

If that hurt what will happen if I do this" he asked her as if it was an innocent question before raising his hand and slappin her on the cheek causing her to scream in agony and writhe in pain on the ground. He done this many times untill she stopped feebly fighting back. He made some hand movement and Cheranu's arm came 'round to cover her mouth releasing another dose of poison. This along with her weakend state was enough to knock her out.

He took her to a place that no one else new about it was a small cave just outside Fuzen. This was were he came to upgrade cheranu and do medical experiments. Deciding to keep her from attacking him he set up a drip of sedative, that even if she woke up would leave her with the battle capabilities of a 3 year old. Since he had not yet perfected the jutsu he was going to use on her, he decided to use her to further his research of that jutsu.

*Yata*

They reached the viliage it was small and quiant. He landed infront of the front gate, where the herse was. What was suspicious was the group of boys not much older than homself hudled round each other, there were 5 in total. He fell back to wisper to Kuzonoha "I think we have our enemies." He then walked over and conversed with the herse driver.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

Akina heard everyone goes there seprate ways, she pulled outher staff as she walks back to her cabin at the moment. When she was walking she heard about her brother ending up in the hospital for several reasons that sis not want to explained on the streets of Fuzen at the moment. She runs to the hospital as she felt two wolves passed her and growled, "it is only me Spike, what happen to him?" The nurse came out of her brother's room and noticed Akina, "your brother would be alright if he wakes up. "Can I see my brother," she was cation to pet Spike and the other wolf with him at the moment. Spike calmed down, so did the brown wolf as the tree enter to visit Hakro.

In Hakro's mind his vision cleared as something came over his body he felt his body was riped in two one side was full of light and the other was filled with darkness. He could sence the light was closer to him then the darkness at the moment, the light engulfed him as he open his eyes to see his sister sitting by his side. He did not say anything as he touch her fingers. "You would be the only one that would show up at anytime I need you." He felt his body chopped off from coldness and the warmth of hope, he did not feel anything at the moment. Akina hold his hand at the moment, "you need more rest my brother." "You should go visit family to give you advice and tell you where the best sensai is for being a swordsman." "Your wish is to be left alone for good at the moment or the rest of your life. But hearing the voices of other members of my family would be fine with me." She got up leaving Hakro to rest as Spike ad the brown wolf was on edge as Akina left the hospital. She kept walking intill she looked up to the sky as she made her waydown the path of the streets of Fuzen.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 12, 2011)

*kuzunoha*


Whispering back to her team mate, "You don't know that." Walking towards the group of 5 boys, she noticed they were talking about the deceased individual. "Are you here for mourning?" A few boys looked at her with sorrowful eyes. One managed to mutter, "Yes. You must be one of the ninja's hired to guard the casket from those who wish to stir up emotions." She simply nodded and looked towards the casket. "So we're suppose to escort him to the nearby cemetery correct?" After taking a deep shuffled breath the boy simply nodded.


----------



## River Song (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yata*

He had been wrong, you couldn't blame him they were told to be on their guard.
Yata formed a few hand seals and made three clones. Yata and his three clones each took their place at one of the four corners of the herse just before it started its slow proscesion. He looked at the mornfull people who followed the herse looking for any discrepinces, he found none. About half way through the procession a kunai came flying out of the trees. Yata ,acting on his reflexes, created a small shard of glass and knocked it out of the sky. He turned around to see a small group of masked people. They all looked like teenagers. Sighing, he created a few shuriken out of glass and sent them flying at them. They managed to dodge all but one which impaled itself into someone's shoulder. The fight had begun.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 12, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Throwing a few shuriken at the people in the masks who were airborne, a couple pulled out kunai and deflected them. Breaking out into a dead sprint, she ran towards one who had already landed and lunged towards her. Dodging his punch, she came in with one of her own. Smashing her fist into his face. "AHHHH!!" Putting her bod weight into the punch, it delivered more power that a regular hook would of. Shattering this guy's mask and sending him flying. Quickly turning around she noticed two more sprinting towards her. "This is a time for mourning, not violence!"


----------



## River Song (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yata*

He created a medium size Katana out of glass and blocked kunai being thrown at him. The clones and Yata all attacked at the same time. The ninja put all of his effort into dispelling the clones, not knowing they couldn't harm him and as such he was open for Yata to drive his glass Katana into his gut, knocking him into a tree with a shallow gash in his stomach. "I have no mercy for the ignorent" he stated as a kania went flying past him. He crushed the Katana in his hand into shards before making handseals. "Glass style: rain of shards" he said as the shards of the kantana went flying at the opponent digging into his back. There were only three left now he noted ans a kunai came flying in his direction cutting of abit of his sleeve.

*Hotaru*

He decided to start small, he cut off one of her toes with a scalpel, something she could not feel due to the drugs and quickly sealed the wound. He took the toe and removed the bone replacing it with a rod of steel and the blood and tissue with wood. he activated his puppet master justsu and controld the toe. The problem with it was he could not sense any chakra in it what was he doing wrong.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 12, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Her movements seemed more fluid like as she ran towards her opponents all wobbly. Palming a kunai she rolled in the air as she flung it right into the the enemy's foot. He let out a yelp of pain and went to the ground. The other enemy wildly threw punches at her, which she either dodged or countered again. "Wha?" Rising the back of her wrist into her enemy's armpit, he whenced in pain. "Let me help you out here." With her open hand, she plunged it straight for her enemy's gut. Noticing her attack he tried to go in for a uppercut. Quickly jerking her arm to the side, she deflected his blow then hit him square in the private area. "OUUUUUUU!!!" Reaching for his dangly parts, the enemy went down for the count as he twitched on the ground. "We need to apprehend these guys before they cause an even bigger commotion. It isn't going to go well if we kill any of them. We'll get fucking chewed out." Pulling out metal string she proceeded to tie up the assailant.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was a bit tired and had nothing else left to do anything as she made it back to her cabin to cook something and tried to relax. She heard they were keeping her brother condition her brother was in was he was in that bad of shape at the moment. She reach the cabin and took someof her stuff and headed to the hotsprings for a moment to clear her mind and think straight. She went into the womens locker room to change clothes and wraps a towel around her body and went into the warm water. She had her ears open to hear if anyone was around at the moment. She closed her eyes and tried to relax at the moment. _"Maybe Cho could teach me something new. maybe he was original from Kiri, who knows. But he is nice and knows about swordsmanship. My dad also taught me about our bloodline at the moment. I am wondering how they are doing at the moment. My brother used to say don't worry about others just worry about yourself, to me he changed he brought something out of him then changed back, or he never had a chance to feel what it is like to see something that others can't see at all."_

She splash her head with the water, it seemed peaceful she was at in Fuzen, but she was worry about her brother than heard something, she could feel the water against her body and her blonde hair at the moment. She heard someone coming, she heard a howled it must be Spike or the other wolf that was with them at the hospital. The brown wolf look at Akina and walked around the hotspring to protect her from anything or anyone at the matter. Akina smiled as she relaxed in the hotsprings. To her the other wolves are kind to her like to her brother, but how long would that last as she heard the wolf lie on the ground to not be restless at all, but to be calm to not make Akna nervous at the moment.


----------



## River Song (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yata*

"Too bad, it would of been nice to spill some blood" Her murmered as he began to make glass handcuffs, once he had made enough he started to handcuff the teenagers." I would say you have the right to remain silent but first we're not cops, second you're the scum of the earth you don't deserve rights" He said cheerfully. He once again created clones of himself each one taking a different hostage, he trusted Kuzonoha would get the rest. He was begining to feel the slightest lack of chakra after producing so many glass handcuffs.
*
Hotaru*

The chakra network that was the answer. Having a Eureka moment hotaru once again removed one of her toes. He replaced the bone with a rod of steel but when removing the tissue he was very percise leaving her chakra network inplace. He activated his puppeteer jutsu and was overjoyed when he could manipulate the toe to project a burst of chakra. Now he needed to hone the technique.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Evil Stars*

Koji was now standing in the Mugenshi compound. It was a sizable space of Fuzenkagure. The architecture was that of old Shinto shrines, they were a nomadic warrior race despite the modest and halcyon appearance of their compound. Everyone there was a trained killer.

Koji approached the dwelling of the man known as Peacecraft, his dwelling was one of the five biggest structures in the compound as was befitting of his status. He was a respected Elite Jounin of Fuzenkagure. A man with a storied and harrowing legacy despite not even being thirty years of age. The shrine Peacecraft lived in had the Mugenshi flag in front of it and was adorned with various types of flora. As Koji approached he noted the black caped, white haired individual in front, he seemed to be waiting. He was the personal guard to Peacecraft, Sieferoth.



?Namaste Brother Sieferoth?? Koji put his feet together and brought his fist to his shoulder in salute of his elder Mugenshi. The man was Koji?s idol despite being the lapdog and apprentice of Peacecraft. He was Koji?s prey and he was fated to be bitten.

?Namaste Brother Kazama.? He replied congenially but there was an oppressive aura in spite of his tone.

?I received Karina?s message to come and see Brother Peacecraft.?

?Yes I can tell. Your bandages are sticking out a little. I trust she wasn?t too rough on you considering the fact you?re standing in front of me now.? There was a shine in the man?s green eyes, it made Koji feel uneasy.

*Kukukukukukukuku?.*

The voices were telling him to not let any more weakness show especially when staring in the face of a fellow Mugenshi. He didn?t need any voices to tell him that, he wasn?t going to show any lack of resolve to these men.

?Go on in Brother Kazama. He?s in the garden out back.? Koji nodded and walked by Sieferoth. He walked through the lavish shrine and arrived in a garden full of vivid and beautiful flora. A man was in front of him tending to the plants, watering them with his back turned to Koji.

?Brother Kazama?How are you today?? The man never turned around only showing interest for the plants in front of him.

?I?m fine but you need to keep a leash on your pets.?

?You should not refer to you?re betters as animals little Viper. You yourself would get bitten to death as you like to say by the majority of them.? Koji could feel his anger rising as the man never turned to face him and mocked him.

?Cut the bullshit Peacecraft what do you want from me.?

?The Boy Born Under an Evil Star. That is what they called you when me and Master Xemnas came to retrieve you. The night you slaughtered your family in cold blood. We?ve both had high hopes for you.?

?I?m aware of what I did. I was there and I remember it. I?d do the same thing I did to them to you too if I could.? Koji felt a sharp pain shoot through his body as he leveled that threat against Peacecraft. He was sure the reason for the pain was right in front of him.

?No threats or I?ll punish you and put you in your place. You were given a special assignment not too long ago were you not?? The pain intensified throughout Koji?s whole body but his head was the worst part, it was throbbing intensely. 

?You are going to Konoha under orders from Taiyou Aosuki. As such you have become that much more interesting Evil Star. Let me ask you do you know that Xemnas, Sieferoth, and me were both born under that same star. You special those voices that counsel you we all hear them. We have plans for you and you being in positioned in Konoha only helps to further these plans. I asked you here today to let you know that you are now our tool.? Peacecraft turned to face Koji now. 



Koji went down to bended knee as he felt like his head was going to explode. Peacecraft walked over to him and patted him on the head.

?You will do as I command no questions asked. If not then I will obliterate you from this planet.? He grabbed Koji by the hair and raised him up in the air. He blew a green mist in Koji?s face causing him to cough.

?You just inhaled a lethal pathogen that will activate on my whim. I will be watching you. If you tell anyone that we have spoken I will kill you. If you disobey me I will kill you. Be a good boy and you might enjoy yourself a little. I?ve got big plans. You should be grateful you have any part in them.? He dropped Koji to the ground as Koji continued his coughing fit. Peacecraft walked back over to his plants. It was time for pruning. Koji collected himself and ran out of the shrine. Something was big was going down and now it was time to search for the only person that could probably give him any answers?.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 12, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> *Hikari Shinseina*
> 
> 
> Far in the Outskirt of Konoha, an insane female laugh echoes throughout the thick forest as a Girl covered in Blood is smiling with a devilish Grin on her face, as a Male Body lies brutally injured in front of her.
> ...



*[Len Warholic]*

Len sat atop the wall outside Konoha, looking over the bleak expanse of tree stumps to the left of the road out. Thankfully, there were so preserved woods on the right. Still, he heard the legends of the old fire country, with its endless forests, and was saddened. But, he wasn't here to dwell on the past. He was waiting for his team mate, Hikari, who was apparently outside of the forest. He had already been waiting for about an hour, and expected-

Not to wait any longer. Seeing a figure exit the woods, Len dropped down and approached it. *"Hikari Shinseina?" *He called, hoping this was her. He really couldn't be sure; he didn't know what she looked like.


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

She smiled, he understood her, he understood the pain and he wasn?t scared of her. She smiled as he pat her head and brought her close to him. She wasn?t a monster to him even though she almost killed the girl. In fact Kei had the feeling that he was slightly jealous, she smiled at her brother and he looked at her.

?Thank you, I needed that.? Kei smiled

Kyo nodded,?Is there anything else you need??
 

Kyo looked at her, almost hoping she would ask him to stay with her a little longer. Only reason he couldn?t ask her was because the simple fact that he was a guy. It wasn?t in his sex to beg a girl to stay any longer. He sighed in his head, what a stupid big brother he was. Always watching her and couldn?t say anything to her, like a love stricken boy?

Kei shook her head, ??No I?Want to be alone??


A flush of disappoint ran over the boy body,?Kay. Well I am going home, see you there.?
 

Kyo began to walk away but that wasn?t before Kei had grabbed his arm pulling him back a bit, he looked back and saw his sister face. Innocent and happy, no one would expect the monster she would become or the fact that she almost killed?

?I love you Kyo~? Kei smiled as her grip tighten on his arm..

Kyo instantly smiled at her, ?I love you too??


It was like a bright sun that opened in Kyo heart before walking away, even though he knew that this was just the beginning.  Leaving Kei, she turned around to see someone staring at her with a cat?A black cat?Kei and the boy exchange looks for a long time before she realized?

??Hello?? Kei said to the boy trying to break the ice


----------



## Kenju (Apr 12, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou*

The black-haired boy stood under the night sky. His skin felt the breeze of the night air, as if he himself was apart of nature. He enjoyed this calm feeling, this feeling of being at peace with the earth. 

It's almost as if Shirou himself is giving off this feeling of peace. The black cat in his arms probably feels this same sensation against it's fur. This is further proven as it relaxes.

He's thankful for this, as it would probably seem awkward to have to just suddenly chase after the cat again. 

Oddly, he doesn't see anyone else here besides the girl with the blue-hair. The hostility he felt from before seems to no longer be around, perhaps he was just imagining things. Either way, his cold expression sticks on him like glue as he looks at the girl.

This train of silence is broken once she greets him with a simple, 'hello'. Shirou remains silent for a few seconds before speaking for himself.

"Sorry for ruining your peace. I was just trying to catch this bothersome thing,"

Shirou mentions the cat relaxing in his arm. 

Suddenly, the night wind happens to blow harder than before. This causes this hair to blow in the same direction of it. Because of this, the cat-like ears on the side of his head are revealed to the open. He himself doesn't seem to notice or care about this.


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei looked at him for a minute, dark and brooding like something out of a romance novel. The cat sat comfortably in his arms like it was meant to be there from the start, it was relaxed despite the fact that cats roam free naturally. Kei smiled at the cat as it let out a loud meow.

She smiled,“Don’t worry…Its nothing…”
 

She smiled at him as he tried to explain himself to her, Kei ran her hand up and down her arm nervously as the cold air hit her arm. When she needed her jacket, it was probably floating at the bottom of the junk pit. She sighed…

Soon another gust of wind blew, Kei blue highlighted hair flapped over her face, and Kei let out a small moan as the hair strand irritated her eyes. But as soon as she took her finger off moving it out the way to see, she catches a view that was almost shocking…

Huge, pointy, black cat ears, which also moved with the wind before flipping back to place

Kei was silent…As she stared at him for what seemed to be forever, Kei almost wanted to jump the boy. But she held back, yet she still stared, wondering how it would feel against under her hands, and did he purr.

Kei eyes almost bludged out of her hair as she imagined the situation…

Kei looked at him and a weird look came across her face, like a fangirl meeting her admired one for the first time…

“Cute….” She mused

---
* Kyo Aosuki *

He was walking though the village, it was empty like he expected but he knew that some people were still out. He sighed as he was reminded that he would always be watched as long as he carried Aosuki in his name. He would always be important, walking down the dead part of the village. He saw a figure, of a woman, tall, slender, and had very long hair. Possibly pony tail…

As he neared, she was leaning up against a building and that when he finally caught enough to notice who it was…

His mother…

She saw him also or already did see him, which ever or whatever; he came up to her, but did not dare look her in the eye. He was weaker than her and he knew that by her look of disappointment that he wasn’t in any position to talk unless he has to…

Soon she turned her back to him and began to walk off, her hair flapping to side as she walked, and knowing that he had to follow her he just looked at the ground but that when she stopped.

“You carry the blood of an Aosuki and a Fenikkusu…Never wear your head down in shame.” She told him as she gave him a look over her shoulder..

Kyo smiled, “I won’t…I will be proud like the blood that runs though my veins!”


Taiyou smiled at her son when his red eyes lit up


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina got out of the hotsprings, went to the women's changing room s and started changing. The brown wolf follow her even though she was Hakro's summiong. She wrap the belt that held her kanata and reverse blade sword, wraaping it around her waist. She grabed her staff and left the hotsprings with the brown wolf. She remember pegasus warning but her brother was in the hospital at the moment. She kept walking in till she got to her home in the wildness. She did some handseals to summong Pegasus. "I guess you can stay here till he returns, but I have odd feelings about it." Akina unsheath both the kanata and the reverse blade sword to sharpen both of them for the next battle. "My brother and I are going to have some bttles to decide you is stronger in our family Pegasus, so don't worry." "You need you rest before your eyes start bleeding again." "I am thinking slowly the bleeding will start when I am older." "I be okay outside tonight, I stick my head through your window." Akina nods as she tested to see how sharp the reverse blade sword was and the kanta be fore sheathing them both.

She went inside to her room before taking the glass out of the window. She did not want pegasus to cut himself from the glass. The brown wolf was there sitting on her bed at the moment. "my brother is kind to send me one of his wolves." "I think Spike is kider then your crazy brother." Akina went to the kitchen to fix some ramen with fish. She also made some tea and find something for her wolf friend and Pegasus to her she was not that alone anymore, but thoses thoughts would come back soon enough. She had had the kitchen windo open for her to hear the nightlife of the wildness as she waits for the water to boil for her tea and food.

*Hakro Ezel*

_"Was it my sister who set me free from the darkness or it the my freewill to prove to myself to do some or become something worst at the moment to be a demon wolf. Could that be possiable."_ Spike noticed he was quiet after Akina left him be with me. Spike was worry of his master. _"Could that be one of the reasons that the wolves have a bad reaction to me, they hate my guts because of something else that I have to find out."_ Hakro looked at Spike and growled saying thankyou for being by my side. Spike growled back speaking in their language as both of them heard footsteps. They both fell silent. "IF I have to I let your dog leave if he caused trouble between your recovery." Hakro did not say anything to the nurse just show her his cold gold eyes befor turning his back. Hakro was mentallytired at the moment as he looked up to the ceiling before he fell back ino sleep. Spike watch his master for any sign of him attacking at all before falling asleep himself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke | Just Like Old Times*

The steaming steel behemoth pulled into the oasis of beauty that was Fuzenkagure. Very little happened on the train as Shinosuke napped. Once the train had come to a screeching halt he finally woke up. It was good to be here again, this was the place where he received his beloved sword, Fennikusuhane, as well as where he met the woman that changed his life, Taiyou Minami. Well it was Aosuki but Shin barely acknowledged the fact she was married, he didn't care for the nomadic ways of Takashi at all. Then again if he was Taiyou's husband he might roam the world too instead of staying home. Still he had children he should have stuck around for, the situation angered Shin greatly. 

"Come on guys it's time to meet a real life demon. Don't look her in the eyes when you see her she might eat you." Shin laughed at his own joke as was something of an unflattering habit of his. He led his genin off the train and into the bustling streets of Fuzenkagure. It was just as he remembered, well he was regularly between the two villages. This place was just as much as his home as Konoha was. He liked bringing his mother here. She really enjoyed Taiyou's company, well she enjoyed how Taiyou put Shinosuke in his place. 

The Fuzenkage office wasn't too far from the train station so they made it there in no time. 

"Be on your best behavior, understand?" Not waiting for an answer he walked into the building with his genin in tow.

"TOMATO HEAD MONSTER LADY GET THE FUCK OUT HERE!!!" He screamed at the top of his lungs, his voice booming throughout the office. His genin were to be on his best behavior but he would not be. It was good to be back in Fuzenkagure.

---
*Koji Kazama | The Viper, The Mad Doctor, and The Psycho Bitch*

Koji took to looking around the outskirts of Fuzen for the puppet boy. It was tedious and he kind of wished he asked to know where he was going to hide Karina, but it was best that he not know before his meeting with Peacecraft. Not that it mattered much, he was being watched he could feel it. Peacecraft wasn't fucking around with him, but at the same time the revelation that their were three others in Clan Mugenshi who could hear voices disturbed him mightily. It proved that it wasn't as simple as just being bat shit crazy, there was more to it. From what Peacecraft told him about the star they were all born under Koji was able to figure out that it obviously had something to do with this all. As he was running through the terrain he heard screams emanating from a cave, it was a woman's voice. He found them... Not wasting anytime Koji rushed into the cave. He was surprised and pleased to see that his "ally" was experimenting on Karina.

*Kukukukuku*

"You really need to lock the front door, Firefly. I'm here to ask you're new lab rat some questions. Do you think you could heal her some before we start the process?" Koji had a glint of mischief in his eyes. He wanted to get answers but seeing Karina in this precarious situation gave him great pleasure. Karina raised her head to look at Koji, fighting off the effects of her sedative and only using her hateful will to move.

"When I get out of here I'm going to make you suffer little brother. I will eviscerate you with my blade." Karina couldn't fight back the strain of the pain from her wounds and the sedative. She dropped back down.

"Clean her up I have questions she has to answer"


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki and Taiyou Minami *

They were walking together when they finally arrived home, Kyo smiled inside his mind as he thought of how he looked beside his mother. Strong and fierce like she always looked and beside her, the son that might…No, he will be the next lead to the village. The assistant was about to ring out when she said Taiyou had a visitor.

Kyo looked at his mother as she went back into her thinking if she had made any appointments with anyone or they with her…But then..

"TOMATO HEAD MONSTER LADY GET THE FUCK OUT HERE!!!"


Kyo almost jumped at the voice and he silently cursed in the back of his mind. He looked up at his mother who was already on fire, no literally on fire, the heat snapped the rubber band that was holding her hair up and now her long hair was rasing like flames..

“Mother…” Kyo called out

Taiyou smiled down at her son, “You won’t have an Uncle Shin anymore…” she smiled as innocently as she could

“Kay~” Kyo smiled as his mother went upstairs in a calmly fashion before seeing Shinosuke along with two other kids. But that didn’t stop his mother from walking behind him, poision dripping from her fangs and motioned her leg over her head

“Yes? Shin?” Taiyou hissed before slamming it down


----------



## Kenju (Apr 12, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki *
> 
> Kei looked at him for a minute, dark and brooding like something out of a romance novel. The cat sat comfortably in his arms like it was meant to be there from the start, it was relaxed despite the fact that cats roam free naturally. Kei smiled at the cat as it let out a loud meow.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou*

Shirou looked at the girl not too far away from him. She seemed like an innocent girl to him. Though of course, his innocent self didn't have any sort of ero thoughts. 

Thinking again. he thought it was a little rude to not atleast say his name.

"I'm Setsuko, Shirou- eh?"

Shirou was cut off at the girl's sudden stare. This glare was awkward and unknown to him. He really can't understand this look she is giving him.

"Umm, what's with that look?"

He asks her with a bit of worry. For all he knows, this glare and expression could mean anything. Even one of ill intent, however he doesn't seem to feel any dark emotions coming out.

Seriously, what's with this girl?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2011)

*Miho*

The streets of this village were...bustling with activity which came as a great surprise to Miho. She had assumed a place like this would, with the rumors surrounding it, would be more dank, dark and drab. Maybe not balancing on the line between poverty and wealth, but a place with a more shady and cautious feeling to it. Though this village was just the opposite it seemed and was indeed flourishing.

Though that still wasn't enough to convince Miho.

Rather it was pleasant or unpalatable, rich or poor, flourishing with life and wealth, or already on the brink of destruction and plagued with poverty. Miho would not see it's housing of renegades in a positive light. Just the fact that this place was able to annex Kirigakure was enough to get under her skin despite the  fact that there was indeed no love lost between the shinobi nations. Still at the moment in time Miho knew where her place was, just a lowly genin who was supposedly naive about the world who could do nothing, but follow the orders of her superiors. 

So if she was to be on her best behavior...she would be.

The trio walked to this Kages home where, upon entering without any permission, her sensei decided to show his threw personality to them once again."TOMATO HEAD MONSTER LADY GET THE FUCK OUT HERE!!!" Shinosuke yelled at the top of his lungs causing his voice to echo throughout the place. If it wasn't obvious before or not obvious now it would become very obvious and maybe downright laughable in the future.

This guy was a true asshole it seemed.

"...That's how guests treat the leader of another village?" Miho spoke aloud before...speak of the devil. What she assumed to be the leader looked more like a she banshee from hell. A demon whore that roamed the earth and often escaped god's punishment. Though maybe it was just because she was angry about being insulted in her own home?

“Yes? Shin?” This woman seethed before slamming her arched foot down above shin. Hoping to avoid this unnecessary bickering and damage Miho sought her own little space to the side to avoid any damage.

"Yea...she's mad."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke | Same Old Game*

Shin knew the way this game worked. He insults Taiyou and then she hits him usually taking the direct route and slamming his head into the ground, but when she walked behind him he knew it was the kick. It was one of her many ways to respond to his insults. He quickly rolled forward to where she was standing before, but the heat from her kick still burned the trimming of his cape. When he was a kid he never would have been able to dodge.

"Just as scary and beautiful as ever, Minami." He never ever called her by her married name, ever. 

"I missed you fire faced monster lady. Don't worry I know you missed me too no need to tell me." He grinned sheepishly at her as he insulted her once again, however there was real sincerity in his voice. He really did miss her.

"My mother says hi by the way. She wants to visit with you again when she is feeling a bit better. So you're suppose to have a sheepme. You're not giving me little Kyo are you? I'll whip him into shape like you did for me when I was his age. Everyone knows he needs it. That little wannabe bishi needs someone to put him in his place." He stroked his scar as he decided to lay down and put his feet up on the couch. Turning his attention to Miho he wiped the smile off his face and went into "serious sensei" mode.

"Girl sheep... This is how Uchiha Shinosuke, "the Phoenix King of Konoha", known throughout the Ninja nations, greets the leader of a foreign nation."


----------



## River Song (Apr 12, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He was in his element he was no longer quiet and conserved like he was in Fuzen, his true personality was begining tho show. He noticed the boy enter and make a comment about the doors. "I suppose you're right but no one comes out here anyway." He walked over to Karina and tok the IV and sedetive drip out of her.

Hearing her threaten to kill the boy with her blade he picked up the said blade. " Now now I thaught I taught you manners"  he said slashing the blade across her chest. "We do not speak to guests that way" he continued slashing her again."We treat them with respect" he said making the last slash across her chest. he quickly healed her to prevent blood loss, he didn't mean to kill her just torture her.

Now you may call me firefly but what should I adress you as" he inquired. "Anyway" he said handing the blade to Koji" You may begin."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | No Answers*

*Kukukukuku*

Koji nodded in agreement as he chuckled a little. This firefly guy had style, the kind of style that Koji could come to respect. He was the right kind of ruthless and curious, but he needed to get a sense of humor. He watched with elation of Hotaru slashed and admonished Karina with her own sword. She didn't scream not wanting to give the two boy's satisfaction in her suffering. Hotaru healed her wounds as soon as he opened them.

"They call me the viper." Koji responded to Hotaru as he moved toward Karina. He raised his fist and drove it down into her sternum causing her to gasp for air. Koji had wanted to do that for years.

"Now sister what do you know of Peacecraft's plan?" She spat in his face in response. Koji could feel his anger boiling and before he knew it he was pounding his fist into her chest. It wasn't enough however he need to do more. He took his hands and shoved in her deformed nose he pulled hard, fish hooking it. Karina let out a muffled cry of pain as Koji tried to literally pull her nose off of her face.

*Kukukukuku...*

Once he inflicted enough pain he looked at Hotaru with a deranged look in his eye. The voices gave him a great idea.

"I need a bucket of water and a towel. She likes water so much so I'm going to let her swim a little"


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki and Taiyou Minami:*

Taiyou flipped back her long hair after doing some considerable amount of damage. She sat to the couch opposite of her and crossed legs, taking on the image of no-shit-taking Kage. But she smiled warmly at Shin, though out the years he hasn't changed a bit. He gotten stronger and looked nicer, but personality wise...

She was glad that it was still the same...

"Please tell your mother that I would love to see her again..It do get a little lonely around here."Taiyou smiled

Kyo watched as his mother looked down right cool, he admired her to some extant. But also wanted to become better himself, he growled at Shin when he made that comment. Idiot Unlce, that is how Kyo saw him. He would come time to time and mess around...

Kyo glared at him,"It seems you still haven't gotten laid huh...Unlce.."Kyo asked 

Kyo looked at the kids around him and was wondering about what Koji said a long time ago. That he was going to be going to Konaha with him, Kyo smiled wickedly in his mind, knock two birds out with one stone. Hopefully they would kill each other fighting or something...

Heheehe...

Kyo looked at Shin,"Oi lazy Unc...You here to pick  up Koji right?"Kyo asked

His mother looked at him,"So you knew Koji was leaving."Taiyou stated not asked

Kyo nodded as he groaned,"He was pratically thrilled..."Kyo semi-lied...

---
*Kei Aosuki:*

"Kei...Kei Aosuki is my name..."she smiled trying to stop looking at the increadbly cute ears on top of his head. It was so tempting to touch and rub and so many things! But then Kei realized the name from her mother profiles of all then genin.

She smiled,"Ah, I know you!"Kei said but then shook her head,"No see I saw you on a profile my mother has..."

Kei felt slightly happier, but at the same time bored. She wanted the thrill of the chance again running though her blood. The feeling when she was fighting that girl, Kei thought a bit. Maybe later, right about now she would try to be normal and happy~

Like any girl should truly be..

But what was Shirou?


----------



## River Song (Apr 12, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He nodded "There's a stream out the back, I will collect that, there will be atowel in the second cuboard to the left you can get that and ofcourse feel free to use any of the scalpels or syringes" he said monotonely. He turned to karina once again adopting his patronizing tone of voice " Now you be a good girl while I'm away or you will be short a limb when I return" He smiled sadasticly.

He walked out to the stream with a bucket in his hands, as he collected the water he watched Karina's blood wash off of his hands. The human body so frail and brittle, if only there was away to fix this. Hotaru's ultimate conundrum, maybe if he lived long enough to find a point in his life because now his only aim was to gain knoledge. Deciding he had kept his guest of honour wating long enough he returned to the cave handing him the bucket of water


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2011)

*Miho*

"Girl sheep... This is how Uchiha Shinosuke, "the Phoenix King of Konoha", known throughout the Ninja nations, greets the leader of a foreign nation."

"I guess you can sensei." Miho thought to herself as she sweat dropped (). She had only known the man known as Uchiha Shinosuke, the 'Phoenix King', as he was apparently called for only a short time though she could that if he was going to be anything it would be consistent. Miho was downright sure his assholery would be a common and unchanging factor in this team equation. Though even if he was going to continually _try_ to piss them off and get under their skin, there was going to be one change in the equation.

He would call her by her god given name.

"On to another subject sensei. I would like..." Miho began to speak in annoyance, but quickly trailed off from her statement. The young kunochi had just been hit by a sudden realization. Miho simply looked toward her sensei intriguingly with a bit of surprise and amusement. The purple-reddish iris of Miho's left eye went from her sensei and down to the floor. A few seconds afterwards she had began chuckling. He was good and just this early he had done what she had guest he set out to do.

Annoy them.

_"God. It seems you may have brought this man as a way to test my composure."_ The chestnut haired girl thought to herself with a laugh. Perhaps this was a test by her sensei, but rather it was or not, she could use this to her advantage. This could be beneficial in learning how to maintain herself before an annoyance. Though not wanting to stay quiet any longer to bring forth unwarranted concern, Miho thought it would be best to change her initial question.

"....I would like to know a little bit more about this place?" She lied as she flipped her hair back. This village, Fuzen, was just one of few places her family hadn't visited before. Though she was sure they'd passed through on of their trips it was just that, passing through. Gaining some info, no matter how little, would make her feel more comfortable.

I guess she would just chalk that feeling up to her once nomadic life style.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Swimming With The Viper*

Koji couldn't stifle his laughter when Hotaru told Karina to be nice or lose a limb. He was really starting to like this guy. The cave and the torture set up were all real nice touches. Koji didn't know there was anyone this elaborate or sadistic in Fuzenkagure, well besides himself that is. He did as he was instructed and went to the cupboard to grab a towel noticing a ladle in an adjacent cupboard. He grabbed it and the towel. He looked down at Karina with a grin as he waited.

"You think Peacecraft is going to allow you to do this to me? You think he won't come after you. You think we won't cage you up and have our reven..." Koji buried his elbow into her gut cutting her off as Hotaru returned with the bucket and handed it to him.

"Karina have you ever opened up a book in the Mugenshi archive? Our people are a warrior race and have been called in throughout the ninja nations to fulfill many services. Killing, maiming, slaughtering, interrogation, and torture you name it we do it." Karina couldn't respond as the air had been knocked out of her.

"Take a deep breath Karina. Make it count!!!" Koji roared at her as he waited for her the air to return to her lungs. Once she was breathing normally, or as normally as she could he put the towel on her face. Karina was laying down on her back at this point, stretched out and tied down to a slab of rock.

"It's time to take a dip in the pool." Koji gathered water in the ladle and slowly poured it onto her towel covered face. He made sure to pour onto her breathing passages. Karina immediately gagged as he poured the water blocking her various air passages. Koji waited a few seconds and then did it again. Karina coughed and choked as if she was drowning, which was exactly the point.

"Now Karina what the fuck is Peacecraft planning!!!" Koji lifted the wet towel up as Karina gasped for air. Her body was starting to go numb and she felt light headed from being deprived of oxygen.

"He wants to..." Karina continued to gasp not able to get out the words. Koji wanted to show her he wasn't fucking around he didn't wait for her to finish he put the towel back on her face and poured more water. Karina struggled against her binding as her muffled shrieks were falling on deaf ears. 

*Kukukukukuku...*

Koji laughed watching her helplessly struggle. Her arms and legs bruising against the strength of the bindings. Koji watched his Mugenshi sister suffer and he loved it, the voices loved it too joining in creating a chorus of laughter in Koji's mind. He picked up the towel again.

"Now take five deep breaths and speak or else I keep going. Hmm on second thought I'm not done yet!!!!" He put the towel back on and poured more water. Karina continued to struggle but there was less movement and shifting, she was becoming faint under the stress of the torture. That was when she caught a second wind and tried to break through her wrist binding but it was too strong.

*CRACK*

Karina let out a muffled cry, she sounded like a dying animal as her thrashing and struggling resulted in her left wrist fracturing. She continued to thrash for a few more moments before Koji raised the towel.

"Now Karina why is Peacecraft after me. What does the Evil Star have to do with this!?!?!?" Karina gasped for air her breathing hoarse and shallow.

"You're special... You are one of the five... The Kuraihoshi. He needs you.... And now...you're in a perfect position to further that cause in Konoha. I don't know anything else. He doesn't tell me anything.... I just overhear him and Sieferoth in his garden. They're planning something huge.... that's going to change everything." Karina tried to breath and talk at the same time. Shorting herself of breath for fear he would put her back under. She felt like she was being drowned, like death would come to her at any moment.

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji went over to the syringes that were previously offered to him and lying around. He filled it up with what he hoped was a sedative and stuck it in Karina's IV drip. She fell asleep in moments. She had enough and Koji wasn't willing to kill her yet she could still have information. Now that she knew what he was capable of she might be more forthcoming next time.

"Fix her face, heal her, put back her missing appendages, and feed her very little. Do not experiment on her until she is mostly healed up. I trust you know to keep her sedated or else she'll kill you." Koji began to walk out before stopping at the mouth of the cave.

"Check her body for any kind of pathogens or surveillance jutsu... I like you firefly you remind me of myself. So you should have an idea of how I operate. If you go against anything I just said I will find you and bite you to death."With that Koji left. His team from Konoha would be arriving soon and joining them was the next step in getting his answers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Kazuma*
> *Fight for the freedom part 5​*
> "And about my reason to live...I will get the only thing that would never ever betray me or sell me... i will live only for the desire of having money".


*Kazuma*
*Fight for the freedom part 6​*
Ginji stared at Kazuma after the words of the child, money was not the answer he expected but it was better than going out there without a reason."Mighty words for someone who doesn?t know what money is used for"the old guy said but the green and yellow eyed kid only smiled, it wasn?t his problem once he were out of that disgusting place he would discover it"You talk too much gramps! it?s annoying, you know?"Kazuma said and took his four legs stance, no weapon in his mouth this time.

"So you are going to be serious,kid?"the former ninja asked but Kazuma did not answer, he still had that anxious smile in his face. "Just one more thing Kazuma. We have to promise that no matter what happens here...we will never regret it"the old guy said as Kazuma nodded  and once more the fight continued.

Kazuma rushed towards Ginji just like a predator pursuing its prey, the speed was unbelievable, in only  a moment he was already in front of the old fighter. Trying to connect a roundhouse kick Kazuma jumped and made his movement using his right leg but Ginji was able to stop it easily with his left hand kazuma?s head was looking down but he saw an opportunity and strongly hit the old man's leg with his fist, by luck hitting a nerve in the leg of his master. the old man was stopped for a moment, chance taken by Kazuma to get rid of the grip and fall down, just to do a roundhouse kick at floor level making the opponent to fall back. Then jumping back, Kazuma took distance landing on his hands and legs still resembling an animal. 

From above, Kaede could see what was happening. Ginji angered Kazuma to have no remorse for what would happen. She wanted to stop them but did no sound came out from her mouth as slowly the fatigue was taking over her body.

"Stand up, gramps. I?m not done yet"the experiment stated waiting for the contender to stand up and keep fighting."Don?t be so confident of yourself yet, I just made a mistake it won?t happen again"Ginji told him and stood up adopting a different stance than before.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 12, 2011)

*Darius*

He sat under a tree waiting for something to do to come into his mind but nothing seemed to come. He sighed as he again looked at the daimonds on his hand that represent he had dark release. He didnt even know any jutsu for it or how to unlock it so for now its just a symbol and nothing more.

"How much more?" he said as he looked at the sky though saw nothing but clouds. It was always cloudy here in the mist with barely any sun yet plants thrived here rivaling the Leaf in foliage. He plucked a root from the ground and played with it twiring the leaves in his hand. He felt pathetic. He was weak and was currently twirling a weed in his hand. He needed a mission or at least a hobby to kee him busy or something. He couldnt just be here sitting like an idiot doing nothing when his village needed freedom. Yet here he sat like a moron.

"I'm pathetic." he muttered hoping no one heard but someone did.

"Yes you are"

*Diana*

She had recently come from her mission helping out a farmer with his cows. "Stupid Cows" she muttered as a comb brushed her hair without her doing. She had gotten really dirty on the job and her hair was messed up. She also distied on of her dresses which was expensive. She was glad her abilities were so useful outside fighting. As she walked around glaring secretly at the Fuzen ninja around she noticed someone under a tree. It was her brother but what was he doing there alone?
 As she approached she heard him say. "I'm pathetic."
She smiled as she made her way over and replied. "Yes you are" she said. He looked at her suprised. Was her being here that big of a shock.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She turned from the village, and smiled. Mew closely followed behind as Thalia said "I don't think Taiyou will mind. I mean, this _is_ a village full of missing shinobi, what would she expect?" She then continued to walk out of the village as Mew quietly said "Mew..." Thalia quickly glared at Mew but then looked away, she wasn't in the mood. Slowly pacing away Mew stayed there floating not sure what exactly to do.

Thalia after noticing Mew wasn't following anymore turned around and said "Mew what's wrong with you? Come on!" Mew started nervously speaking in Thalia's mind _'Well-You see, I don't know how to explain it...you seem---different somehow.'_ Thalia sighed saying "You know Mew-Something happened to me when I was down there, something horrible, and I can't take it back, how can you expect me to continue to act all nice and friendly if I have to live with that knowledge for the rest of eternity!"

She then looked away from Mew as she said "Anyways, we should get going. I need to say hi to someone, or---you know what it doesn't even matter. We better go anyways." She then continued to walk forward as she thought _'Plus I need to get a sacrifice for Lord Jashin soon. Even though I wish I didn't get blessed with this immortality I should still show my thanks by being accepted as a Jashinist. Then there's another problem, one of the commandments basically makes it impossible for me to have a relation with a man unless if I'm killing the guy. Well I'll deal with that later.'_

She closed her eyes and then walked forward as she started to walk towards Konoha.

A few hours later she finally made it, this time after the trip she wasn't all that exhausted. She showed the guys at the gates the pass, hoping it wasn't expired. She luckily was covering the expiration date so even if it was they didn't care. They let her in and she started to walk through the streets, trying to find Len as Mew followed behind. 

Mew looked intrigued with everyone around, they looked so happy and busy, although it didn't venture far from Thalia. However Thalia was annoyed, she didn't like this, this was all to happy for her tastes. She sighed thinking _'It'll all be better once I find Len.'_


----------



## Burke (Apr 12, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Choking up_

Zettai was in some sort of shock from the beginning in some form or another. it started first when his all loving sensei shouted that profane command at a kage. He was put off as he looked at his sensei, his mouth slightly open. 

he then noticed movement and motioned his head towards the kage of fuzen. Then there was that vein, that horrible ungodly vein that simply tore through the woman's otherwise ungodly good looks. It seemed to be throbbing as she responded in the politest of ways. This furthered his expression.

Then he witnessed as, in a flash, his sensei got immediatly knocked down with a super human kick. Such a resounding kick that even rattled his own insides. Zettai barely moved as his sensei brushed himself off and continued his polite tone.

Then, the shift into a serious tone, as his sensei addressed Miho, snapped Zettai out of it. He did often have a problem with losing focus.

"A-and im Hibana! I mean, im Zettai. Err Zettai Hibana. Ma'am. Err Fuzenkage... maam." he quickly spat out, only afterwards realizing that there wasnt even anything that resembled a set-up for his introduction.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2011)

*Kazuma*

*Fight for the freedom part 7​*
This time Ginji was the one to attack, he ran straight towards the kid and then taking out some shurikens that were given to him before the fight started, he threw?em at the boy, Kazuma immediately moved to avoid the attack but when he dodged Ginji was already in front of him. The old man landed a knee in the chin of the child which was raised from the floor and then a fist in his face threw him away against the wall, making  a hole on it.

*"Wooo! looks like our champion is having some hard times with the experienced sage"*the announcer said while in the arena the dust was clearing allowing the audience to see Kazuma who stood up with his head bleeding. Ginji was being serious and he knew it so why to hold back? probably even at his full he wouldn?t be able to defeat that old man."hmp..."he said and walking slowly to apart where there were some weapons Kazuma took a short sword which looked very sharp, he was going with the intention to kill this time and nothing would stop him.

On the roof a beat up Kaede was about to close her eyes, the fatigue was controlling her body at that moment and she wanted to take a nap, a nap from where she would never wake up again."Please gramps...do not hurt Kazuma"she whispered before falling asleep or to be exact before losing he life, the prize awaiting Kazuma or Ginji was gone without none of them noticing it.

Down at the arena Kazuma adopted a kenjutsu stance though he knew only the basic moves"Then you are coming at me with a short sword, huh? then..." he said and picked up a spear. Kazuma put the sword in his mouth again, one of his many tendencies. The guy ran on his two legs at full speed, his arms hanging on both sides. As soon as he got close enough of the old man, the boy began with a series of kicks pointing sideways and face of Ginji. When "the sage" found a small opening in the attack of the black and white haired guy, he punched the gut of the kid and instantly taking him by his clothes, Ginji threw the boy against the floor making a crater with the shape of the child?s body the same as some cracks on it. After that he jumped back, the attack of the boy did not need the use of the spear.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia then faintly remembered something that she had heard, she thought it may have been her imagination but the more she thought about it the more it seemed real. She turned around and then said to Mew "Wait let's turn back for a tiny bit." She then rushed back to the gate where she saw Len sitting on the gate. She smiled but yelled with all her strength "Hey Len!" Mew came close behind again, and noticed Thalia's necklace, sparkling in the sun light.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 13, 2011)

Len looked over his shoulder as someone called out his name, his eyes widening as he saw who it was. Slipping down from his perch, he dropped inside the city limits and ran at her, calling *"Thalia!" *When he reached her, he tackled her to the ground, landing on top of her. *"I missed you..." *he said quietly, leaning in to kiss her.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Len quickly jumped down and pounced her as she was pinned to the ground. She was at a lost for words, it cought her by surprise. Suddenly her memories of how fast he moved things came to her mind. She smiled softly at Len as she said "Hey Len, nice to see you again too." She gave him a slight pek on the lips and then uncomfortably rolled from underneath him and eventually stood up on her feet.

She looked at Mew as she said "Len, before we continue, this is Mew-" She pointed to Mew, but in her mind she suddenly thought _'I'm sorry Lord Jashin, I truly am, I just can't help myself. I promise that I'll make this all up to you later.'_ She then focused back onto Len as she said "So, while I'm here, what's new? Do you mind if I come stay at your house? I've had a long journey and I need to rest a bit, is this okay?"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len shrugged. *"Oh, nothing much new. I was supposed to meet up with my team mate today, but-" *he reached out and took her hand in his, smiling. *"I'd much rather spend the day with you"*.

Len bit his lip for a moment at what she asked him. *"Well, don't you think it'll be hard explaining you to my family? i mean, I suppose we could sneak you into my room, somehow..."*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She pondered for a moment "Yeah, guess you're right. Well we can still find a way to sneak in or something, like you said. Hmm..." She thought for a second and then said "Why don't I just use the Transformation Technique to turn into a rock or something you can put in your pocket. That way once you get into your room you can just take me out and I can undo the transformation technique, how does that sound?" She was really trying to find a compromise, and plus, she wanted to see his house as well.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

((Ignoring the fact that Henge no Jutsu can't be used to change your size to great amounts...))

Len nodded. *"Yeah, that sounds good. Let's do it outside my house, so you don't have to change too much" *Nodding, he ran into an Alley, climbed a fire escape, and was on the rooftops, heading to his house.

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya didn't know where he was, didn't know why he was there, and had no senses other than a murky and fast failing hearing. Soon, his captors' voices faded into an indistinct mumbling, and after that, faded away comepletely. Then, he was alone, and in the dark.

Oya let out a bloodcurdling scream, trying to get someone's, anyone's attention. BUt, the sound, for all he knew, could just be echoing not against the walls of some cave, but against the inside of his own mind. There was no way to tell if it was real or not, no way to tell if anyone heard him. And then, the worst thing of yet happened: His memories began to fail.

It started with his parents; he wondered how they would find out about him, about his death- Iya knew he was dead, had come to the conclusion some time ago (though how long ago he couldn't say; there was no time in this hell; it could've ben seconds or milenia ago- and found...they were gone. He couldn't remember his mother's face, or his father's voice, what they acted like, what they sounded like, what they looked like, who they _were_. Panicking, Iya tried to remember his friends. Who were they, what were their names, when had they met? He couldn't remember them either!!! This was ironic, as Iyashii hadn't forgotten them, he simply had forgotten he didn't have any.

Then, Iyashii moved onto his home. Concentrating, he was able to scrape up "It's yellow...I think". Good enough, in Iya's opinion. Then, his sensei. Kyoji...fuck, he was drawing a blank here. Okay, okay he told himself, just move on.

He spend some time on this, moving from one subject to another, and back to old ones, trying to preserve his memories. But they were fading, faster and faster. Soon enough (damn the lack of time! It was getting repetetive...), he could remember barely anything, and he was reduced to simply muttering the words to himself, their meaning slowly fading fast:

*"I...Iyashii. Home...Fuzen. Job...ninja. Friend...Kei.

"Iyashii. Fuzen. Ninja. Kei. Iyashii. Fuzen. Ninja. Kei.















































What these mean?" *And with that, Iyashii Unabara forgot himself.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Len Warholic]*
> 
> ((Ignoring the fact that Henge no Jutsu can't be used to change your size to great amounts...))
> 
> Len nodded. *"Yeah, that sounds good. Let's do it outside my house, so you don't have to change too much" *Nodding, he ran into an Alley, climbed a fire escape, and was on the rooftops, heading to his house.



*[Thalia]*

She ran side by side with him on the roof tops, and eventually, reaching what she presumed to be his house. She smiled as she said to him "Well I'll transform for you now." She then transformed but instead of transforming into a rock she transformed into a Fuma Shuriken. A bit big for her likes but she thought this would still be inconspicuous.


----------



## River Song (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"As you wish Viper" he said with a slight bow. It was perfectly acceptable for him to be given Hotaru orders, obeying them is sort of a return for the gift of Karina. 

Once Koji had left he turned back to Karina. Its always nice to have a visit from family, but ofcourse you at first refused to give him answers didn't you" he said the maliciousness dripping from his voice. He took a lighter and lit it running the length of Karina's arm, he knew she couldn't feel it but he took pleasure watching the burn marks appear. He healed her again, noting how he would need a more powerful healing jutsu.

Heeding Koji's word he set up the sedative drip and a selective IV, it was set on a timer to release very little every twenty four hours. He set up trip wires and exploding tags at the caves entrance before departing to Fuzen.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Len Warholic]*
> 
> Len sat atop the wall outside Konoha, looking over the bleak expanse of tree stumps to the left of the road out. Thankfully, there were so preserved woods on the right. Still, he heard the legends of the old fire country, with its endless forests, and was saddened. But, he wasn't here to dwell on the past. He was waiting for his team mate, Hikari, who was apparently outside of the forest. He had already been waiting for about an hour, and expected-
> 
> Not to wait any longer. Seeing a figure exit the woods, Len dropped down and approached it. *"Hikari Shinseina?" *He called, hoping this was her. He really couldn't be sure; he didn't know what she looked like.



She heard the Boy call her name, though rather surprised as she isn't used to that the People in her village actually approach her nor did she in return.
It was a rather odd moment for her though she did feel some sort of happiness to get the chance at socializing with someone.
Yet she still thought to herself:
"_What could this Boy want?We never met before or anything...wait did someone see me in the woods and I have run straight into the welcome comittee?
Nah, they wouldn't send a boy for that.
Still...incase this is just a set-up...better not run but respond!_"

"Yes, that is me....though if I may ask who are you?"

Hikari's asked with a gentle voice though her Expression was rather cold as inside her she is still suspicious in who the Boy is.And more of all...what he wants.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2011)

*Setsuka Yomura*


Setsuka stopped in front of her teammate and friend Vaan's home and rang the doorbell.  She looked down at her self.  She was in a two piece biking with a towel wrapped around her hips and her hair done up in a pony tail.  It was rather warm today so she had wanted to go with Vaan to the lake in the training grounds and do some swimming.  She used her fingers to gently push a strand of hair behind her ear as she waited for Vaan to come out of his home.

_I hope he's home today.  I haven't scene him since he nearly choked to death on curry.  Hee hee that was funny!_


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke *

Shinosuke grinned as Kyo tried to insult him. It reminded him of how he use to be when he was that age except he was better looking and way more of an asshole.

"That's a pretty mature question coming from a wannabe bishi trash like yourself. Anyway what the fuck is a Koji?" Shinosuke knew they were talking about the kid who was going to join his herd of sheep but he decided to ask anyway. Ignoring his own question he continued speaking...

"I'll bring my mom here on my next trip up here. Being here again really made me miss this place. It's different but the vibe is definitely the same. I think I even saw some of the houses you knocked me through when I was a kid." His girl sheep then piped up in order to change the subject. She trailed off filling the room with an awkward silence, in that interim Shin leaned forward and looked at her to increase the factor of awkwardness. She finally blurted out she wanted to know about the village.

“You’re the one that created the village, so you explain it to her. Brown sheep no one asked for you’re “name”. I think you’re making my sheep nervous Minami. They can sense you’re a tomato headed she demon powers and it’s scaring them.” Shinosuke laughed at his own joke once again.

“So Kyo you seem to know this Koji kid. Is he a friend or a rival?”


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel and Alis Morilka*

Hakro needed some answers to his visions at the moment, he spent the night in the hospital as he needed to go home. He got up, pulling his clothes on as he grab his stuff. He and Spike snuck out of the window. Without leaving word with anyone left Fuzen and Suna was in the freaking country. He could come back when his teammates needed him. He felt the brown female wolfhad came back to him from the other night. He and Spike ran out of Fuzen for now to return. He ran all the way to Suna not stopping once. Has he came to the gates, he know where she was and hoping to be there. He did not want his family set for his mom to know. He took a secret passage to get to the room he wanted to get to.

"Hey the wolf boy is back from Fuzen." _"I know, I have a idea why he did for now he wants answers."_ Alis saw the goldness in her son when he enter. Hakro saw his mother's gold eyes return as well. "Have questions and you may have the answers mom." "I will answer them the best I can." "I am having visions about killing my family I keep seeing other stuff. I keep seeing this women and doors inside my mind that is only ceating this madness in my mind." "You should follow the girl that is white, watch out for the darkness it can pull you down. Watch out there is a mad man who wants to turn that into something else and you can become a monster." She holds up to pictures that one made Hakro stifen as he reconize and the other brought out the darkness in him. You needed to get back to Fuzen to help your sister and your teammates, Hakro kept looking at the two pictures on his mom's desk. "My sister does not need me, she can take care of herself for most part of her life without me." He left after picking up the two pictures he really had to know what is going through his mind and to him another warning. To him this was a jole to him , his mom was trying to make him tough by scarng him. To Alis is wondering what path of the wolf would he take. The path of light to something better or something worst.

*Akina Ezel* 

Akina woke up later and noticed that the brown wolf was gone at the moment, _"maybe my brother needed him back for something."_ "I hope you had a good nap, so what are we going to do right now?" "I was going back to Fuzen cafe to see if they nee anymore help or train later." "I guess you will not see him in the hospital." "My guessed he escaped last night and went somewhere, probly did not tell anyone at all." Akina gets up and changed her clothes as Pegasus walks away to give her some parvicy at the moment. She met pegasus at the front of the cabin, as they walked together to Fuzen, then Pegasus flew to the skiyes. _"See ya pegasus,"_ she walked into the cafe as she got payed for the other day as she started in the kitchen to make something freash for the day and also filled the customers orders as well. "I was wondering when you come back, some of the customers said your cooking was very good." Akina smiled as she focus on what she was working on.


----------



## Laix (Apr 13, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Don't lose focus for a second!_

Lyra grit her teeth together as she twisted and danced across the ground, dodging the sword strikes the man swung at her. She was still trying to figure out why he was dressed how he was, and what his true intentions were. "Water Style: Water Trumpet!" he yelled as he weaved a single handsign. Lyra knew what was going to come and quickly tried to run in and stop the attack. However, it was a stupid idea that would have her pay. He cupped two fingers around his mouth before shooting the blast of water towards Lyra in the shape of a trumpet. It crashed into her, stopping her attack and throwing her towards the edge of the cliff. The attack injured her greatly, and she could barely move. He moved closer towards her, laughing with madness in his voice. 

"You really thought ... that you could ... oh god! It's unreal! I wish my commander could see this!" he roared with laughter as he tapped his fingers against his blade. "But I must follow orders!" With a flick of the wrist, the sword sliced across Lyra's stomach, causing a cut not too deep but enough to endanger her life if left untreated for even just 20 minutes. She held her stomach, trying to stop the blood flowing out.
"Just ... who the fuck are you!?" she cried, staggering closer and closer towards the end of the cliff. Even if she was to die here, she at least wanted to know who her murderer is.
"Well," he began, licking her blood off his sword. "I always lick the blood of my prey so they know me. Once the final blow penetrates their skin, they will know everything about me. Take the truth to the grave!" he laughed before running towards Lyra, gripping his sword tightly. 

*Tifa Warholic*
_O'Solaris_

"Wait!" A young male voice called out to Tifa as she began to head through the forest. The male ran up to her, breathing heavily as he wore heavy samurai armor. He glanced over to the old man who was much shorter than him, before looking back down to Tifa. 
"What is it?" she asked curiously.
"You can't go in there! It's dangerous! Grandfather is just ... crazy!" He protested, yanking her away from the entrance. The old man gave a sharp glare to his grandson, before grabbing his wrist and twisting it around, causing the young man to collapse in pain. 
"Don't go against your grandfather's orders. You know we have sent many units, but none have managed to suceed. We hope Konoha's finest ninja will do well," he explained with a clam aura surrounding him. Tifa raised an eyebrow as he mentioned _"finest ninja"_. She's a genin, who isn't exactly in the rookie band of her low tier. She suspected he was lying, but didn't raise any questions. The mission sounded easy enough.
"Thanks for including the center of this conversation _in_ the actual conversation (!) Well, I'm off now," she quipped, before walking with haste inside the forest. The young male spat against his teeth before chasing after her. 

"Stop!" he yelled, catching up to her. He grabbed her shoulders and shot her around to face him, before sighing again. "I guess I may as well acompany you on this dangerous mission."
"That's more like it!" she smiled, tilting her head slightly. "May as well tell eachother our names. Tifa," she chimed, shaking him off and holding her hand out for him to shake. He flinched a little before clasping her hand.
"Prince Barious Takari Aethemis XII of Nirvana. You can just call me Taka just like everyone else," he uttered, stepping back from her.
"Prince? Wow ..."
"I'll explain on the way," he began running ahead, with Tifa shrugging it off and following close behind.

*Vaan Warholic*
_Wow ... wasn't expecting that ..._

Vaan was sat at home, doing pretty much nothing as his mother was packing her things together to head off to work. "When will you be back?" he sighed, resting his feet on the ends of the sofa. Edie gave him a sharp glance that told him to take his feet off. She scoffed as he did just that, before pulling his ear. 
"I spent ages cleaning those!" she uttered before shuffling over to her bag. "I don't know when I'll be back, but it will probably be late in the night. I have an emergency in Fuzengakure!" Her personal summon Happy flew down the stairs, carrying various medical equipment in a sack.
"Here you go, Edie-chan!" he beamed, glancing over to Vaan. "What are you doing now?"

Just as Vaan was about to reply, a knock on the door was heard. Edie was already hurrying around getting her things together, so Vaan went to answer it. "Don't worry, I'll get it. And to answer your question - getting this," he mumbled, walking over to the door with his hands shoved in his pockets. He opened it before shoving his hands back in his pockets. What he saw was something he didn't quite expect. Setsuka was stood there, in a cute bikini that barely managed to contain her enormous breasts and just a simple towel covering her waist. He couldn't help but blush as she looked away, a serious look on his face. 
"H-Hey, Setsuka. What do you want?"

*J Koizumi*
_Spunky 'eh?_

J nodded towards Date, before beginning to lead the way towards the gates of Konoha. It wasn't a long walk - only a couple of minutes at most. "So, getting pumped up huh?" he smirked, shoving his hands in his pockets.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2011)

*Setsuka Yomura*


Setsuka smiled and spun around, making the towel flutter gracefully before striking an adorable pose where she bent over slightly with one hand on her knee, and had her index finger gently resting on her bottom lip.  The end result was incredibly sexy and adorable.  Date would get a nosebleed and die if he saw this.  She tilted her head gently to the side.  "*D-do you like it, Vaan-ku~un*?"

She giggled and stood up straight.  "*I was wondering if you wanted to go take a swim!  Since it is pretty hot out today*."

*
Date Uchiha*

Date felt an itch at the back of his head as they walked along.  Somewhere something sexy was happening and he wasn't there to see it.  He cursed his luck and quieted his Pervy Senses and nodded at J.  

"*It's my first mission, I gotta show some enthusiasm, right*?"

He cracked his neck to both sides and walked along.  They made it to the gates rather quickly, it wasn't a long walk.  Before they left for their mission, Date reached into his pouch and pulled out his Hitai-Ate.  He tied it around his neck and slid his hands in his pockets.  His father had told him to always reperesent his village when out on a mission, and he would do just that.


----------



## Laix (Apr 13, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As he got closer and closer towards her, the small smile on her face shook him a little. Why would she smile at a time like this? What in the world was she thin-

"Don't get so cocky there ..." Lyra breathed, her jet black hair covering her face as his sword stood less then a centimeter from her face. The man was frozen solid and struggling to move.
"W-What ... the hell?"
"It's a type of poison that contains organophosphates. In other words, the chemicals inside disrupt the mechanism in which nerves transfer messages to organs. This is just the first stage. Soon, you will loose the ability to speak, and eventually die!" she smirked before pushing him to the ground. He didn't feel a thing as not a single eye blinked as she smashed into the ground. 

"I'm guessing the second stage is taking effect. If you want to know when, well - it's when your sword. Initially, I planted the poison on your sword in hopes of having it wash with your water techniques, but you licking it off works great too. But, for now," she bent down, rummaging through his pockets before pulling out the purple scroll she was promised. "I'll be taking this." Lyra stood up and began leaving the area, ignoring the pain in her stomach. 

*Vaan Warholic*
_Just don't faze me -_

"Uh ... what are you doing, Setsuka?" Vaan raised an eyebrow as he didn't quite understand what she was doing. She seemed to be posing for something. Was someone taking a photograph? She then straightened up and explained her wishes to go swimming. Vaan sighed and agreed to go, as there wasn't much else to do. He took off his shirt and wrapped it around his waist, revealing his ripped torso before beginning to walk with her. Through the corner of his eye he could see his mother and Happy setting off for Fuzengakure through the skies.

"Where exactly are we going then?"
*
J Koizumi*
*...*

"Sure you can be excited. Just don't push it too much, y'know? I don't want no hyperactive children around me," he sighed as they approached the cargo holder. The jonin handed the heavy box to J, before setting off somewhere. J immediately passed the box (weighing around 500kg based on the stamp on the box) before beginning to walk out the village. "That's your job, seeing as you're so excited."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date looked over at J and took the box.  It was really heavy, J had made it seem light.  He put it on the ground for a second.  "*This is gonna put a damper on my movement...  I have a better idea*."  He performed a few seals before slitting his thumb with a knife.  "*Kuchiyose no Jutsu*!"  There was a large puff of smoke and Reshiram appeared from it.  Date smiled at the Wolf-sized dragon.  "*Reshi, I need you to carry this box for me.  You can fly, so if we run into trouble, you can fly away with the box while we deal with the problem, whatever it is*."  Reshiram nodded and flew over to the box, before picking it up and flapping its wings.  It took flight, circling about 15 feet in the air.  Date looked over at J.  "*It's a good thing I begged my mom for Reshi's scroll.  Now if something happens I won't have to put down the box before I retaliate.  Gives me a second or two to dodge*."


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka took his hand and continued to lead him to the training grounds.  "*We're going to the lake near the training area*!"  She smiled and started running.  They got to the lake rather quickly and she dropped the towel near the shore.  She used a finger to fix her bikini bottoms, before diving into the water.  She emerged from the surface a few seconds later, waving to Vaan.  She had already swam more than halfway across the lake.  "*Come on, Vaan-kun, the water's great*!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

Akina finished serving everyone, as she thought her day was going to be boring at the moment. She whistled for Pegasus as he came to her. "So are you going to go to Kiri like your brother suggested." "I think he wanted me to learned a great lesson for me to get hurt and died, like he wishes. No, but we need to find more stuff to do to get more money or keep me busy." "About a love life?" "I doubt that a guy would fall foe a blind person." She swung her leg over Pegasus back and jump up ward to get on his back. Akina only wanted to fly aroun to Suna in the skiyes it seemed more intersting then staying on the ground. She and Pegasus fly around the wind country as Pegasus spotted Hakro in Suna. They landed next to him, he was not in a goo mood.

"Why the Hell you followed me to Suna, or you are looking for a fight." "I am not here for a fight, I am worried about you at the moment." "You don't have to be," he pulled out a kunia and ried to stab Pegasus but Akina used her bloodline to stop it and fall back innto his kunia pouch. "Sorry but right now I only have you who is a person who is a human and Pegsus is a good friend who is my summiong." "It is the same thing, go make out with a horse sis." He walks away and started running for the gate and path to Fuzen, he did not turn back to the village of Suna or his sister's face. "He made me mad at the moment," he stomped his huffs into the ground as Akina hold on tight. "It is okay. Pegasus we let him have what he wants at the moment, let's find something to do before going back to Fuzen or visit for once." Pegasus was still madas he walked down the streets of Suna as Akina tried to calmed him down. Akina siged as Pegasus had a feeling Akina know Suna on the back of her hand.


----------



## Laix (Apr 13, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_It's all a lie ..._

She knew she needed urgent medical attention, and had to find it fast. She quickly made her way to the hospital, where she stumbled up to the desk. The blonde woman at the desk was horrified to see the bruised and battered Lyra, and immediately called over a group of doctors. They carried her into the operating room, where they placed the now declining Lyra on to a metal table. All she could see was a bright light above her as well as numerous faces frantically running around her.

"Her heart rate is down!"

"Prepare to operate! Kini, fetch Dr. Junoka!"​
"Dr. Junoka is unavailable! The MLA have sent a uh ... Dr. Warholic!"​
"One of the 13!? She better hurry!"​
Lyra struggled to breathe as the blood poured out of her stomach, with the doctors trying to stop the bleeding. Her eyesight began to fade as the monitor began to make a loud noise that alerted the doctors and nurses that she was on her last legs.

_"Vita ... est ... mendacium ..."_

*Vaan Warholic*
_Splash!_

Vaan jumped in the water with her, a dull expression still on his face. He wasn't as lively as he was the first day of them becoming genin for some reason. Something was up, and he needed someone or something to make him lively again. "The water is pretty warm," he observed as he moved his arms around in the water. He swam around Setsuka, still bored. "What do we do now? It's a little dull, don't you think?"

*J Koizumi *
_..._

"Oh smart, you summoned a dragon. Be careful, as he isn't going to like the part of Sunagakure we're heading too. We are on our way to the highlands, north of Suna. They seemed to have changed the destination for some reason. I suspect something but ..." he sighed before giving a small smile. "We just get on with it."


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki and Taiyou Minami *

Taiyou crossed her legs as Kyo stood beside her, he was watching the other students and smiled at them. It was weird to see his mom being address as sama. And that when he notice that his mother was never used to it either, Fuzen was a village made by their ancestors that tore each other apart and his mother being the last living one automatically became head to a dead village and clan…

When she was a child herself…

Taiyou smiled at the girl and boy, “You two will make great ninjas in the future…You know why?” she asked leaning in, “Because you will have to baby sit him~” 


Taiyou laughed and it earned a few chuckles from Kyo, but then Shin asked a question about Koji. His mother smiled, as the thought of the young mature boy. So nice he was, letting her take him away from his home to do something that adults couldn’t do. The kids today were stronger than before her time and Koji was an example..

“Koji is shit…” Kyo said shocking his mother from her nice dream about today generation,“ No let me clarify it for ya Uncl…He is that piece of corn within the shit that was not even lucky enough to be chewed up and as of that fact is currently is in the middle of my shit. Lurking there…Always…An incomplete and unlucky person, who will be destined to spend eternity in that shit as it sits in the sewers.”
 

Kyo was happy with that explanation and Taiyou slammed her fist in her son head so hard that Kyo face made an imprint on the ground…

She turned back to the group, “the history is long even though it seems we are new…Please…If you want to know. I would love to tell you, but as you see its late.” Taiyou smiled warmly


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2011)

*Kazuma*

*Fight for the freedom part 8​*
"Shit..." was what Kazuma said starting to stand up, already half of his body skin was darkened and something like marks kept spreading specially the effect was seen in his face. the boy stood up and took the short sword again though instead of putting it in his mouth he held it in his right hand. He adopted the same kenjutsu stance as before knowing that his habit of using the weapons by holding them between his teeth was a mistake moments ago.

Without saying a word the guy rushed and before getting to Ginji, he changed his course starting to run around Ginji, watching carefully at the old man and awaiting the best moment to attack. A good plan or instinct, no one but those two could say what kazuma was thinking by doing that. The old man was just in the center waiting for the attack of the kid. Suddenly Kazuma dashed in and in a blink he was already in front of his master. The boy threw a horizontal cut, the old man dodged by stepping back and then  began to throw spear thrusts that Kazuma was barely avoiding.

After some seconds both contenders jumped to take distance from each other. A drop of blood fell to the floor, it was Kazuma´s cheek now; the fight was just starting to heat up and the boy was already injured enough. Even thinking in the situation he was in, Kazuma was still smiling, he was not afraid of dying...not by Ginjis hands. The former test subject attacked once again, this time more viciously than the last time, his plan was not to let Ginji do more than dodge because if the rhythm of the fight was taken by the old man, it was the kids end.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date looked up at Reshiram and nodded.  "*I'll de-summon him when we meet our destination, then.  Come on, let's keep moving*."  He walked out of the Konoha Gates and into the forest, following a path that lead to Sunagakure.  Despite being a genin he knew how to get there, seeing as that was where his parents lived.  He continued walking, Reshiram flying along.  Suddenly, Reshiram swooped down and landed next to Date, placing the box on the ground.  He was growling low toward a bush.  Date readied a kunai.  He hadn't expected a fight so early.  But instead a rabbit hopped out and Reshiram flew over the box and tackled it into a bush.

"*I guess it's lunch time for you, huh*?"

There was a puff of smoke and Reshiram was thrown back.  A man with a blank hitai-ate and bite mark on his arm came out of the bush.  He was holding a katana with the tip cut off.  "*I'll be taking the box of yours*."  Three more men came out of the brush holding weapons as well.


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka swam over to him, smirking lightly.  "*Well...  To make things more interesting, we could play a game*."  She got out of the water and grabbed her towel.  Bundled up in it was a small rectangular box, from which she pulled a deck of cards.  "*Let's play cards.  I'll let you choose the game.  If I win, you have to rub sun tan lotion on me*."  She gave him a friendly smile.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 13, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> ---
> *Kei Aosuki:*
> 
> "Kei...Kei Aosuki is my name..."she smiled trying to stop looking at the increadbly cute ears on top of his head. It was so tempting to touch and rub and so many things! But then Kei realized the name from her mother profiles of all then genin.
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou*

Shirou raised an eyebrow at this strange girl in front of him. Perhaps she was feeling tired or something like that. Either way, the way she was staring at him wasn't normal. It was almost like sparkles of light were coming from her eyes. 

"Kei? Nice to meet you, I guess."

The black-haired boy responded as he checked the cat in his arm.

"Mind telling me why your giving me that look?"

Shirou finally asked her as he lightly pointed at her face. It was then that she spoke out about seeing him in a profile of some sort. 

"I see,.."

Something clicked inside of his mind as he thought. Did this girl know about him being a holy figure from his past village? She did say she saw a profile of him before. Perhaps that was the reason why she's giving him that look.

If that is the case..

"I see your busy to yourself. It's not right of me to ruin your peace."

Seeing it this way, he felt he had no reason to be here.


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki*

"Wa-Wait!!"

She smiled as she shook her head and ran after him, he was too interesting to let him go. On his profile he was from a very old village, why he moved. She didn’t know, but now she was curious. Those ears, everything about him was screaming interesting. Something dirty popped into her head and she blushed as she stood in front of him.

“Please wait!” Kei said as she got in front of him, her breathed labored as she was trying to catch up to him. 

Damn men long legs

“Please, I also saw you were new here. Can I show you around?” Kei asked smiling as innocently as she could, “As the Kage daughter, I have that obligation to you. Please, the night is still young and it boring to spend it alone, I wasn’t doing anything to begin with.”


Kei smirked as she placed her hand on her hips and smirked, her blue highlight in front of her face made her look cocky. Even though she was far from it, Kei placed her hand out..

“Let me show you around~” Kei said holding out her hand


----------



## Kenju (Apr 13, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki*
> 
> "Wa-Wait!!"
> 
> ...



Shrou turned his back on this blue-haired girl as he held the cat in his arm. There was no need to bother this girl that was obviously in peace. For all he knows he might have just ruined her night. He wanted to exit the scene quickly as he walked to the opposite path. 

"See you around,"

His said as he stepped off. However his path was cut off once this girl ran in front of him. To be honest, he felt a bit annoyed of having that done to him. He was planning on just walking past her, until she spoke her reason. 

?Please, I also saw you were new here. Can I show you around?? 

He can a quizzical look after hearing her say that. Why would she do such a thing? He pondered. His answer was revealed once she stated who she really was. The daughter of this village's Kage. Of course, with his fortune it might not be a far shot. 

Shirou sighed upon her finishing,

"I guess it can't be helped. Fine, girl, I spend this night together with you."

The black-haired boy looked her in the eyes under the night sky. It was soon that he noticed something, his ears were out of place. The boy usually hid them under his hair to prevent others from noticing them. Shirou adjusted his black ears, and hid them underneath his hair of the same color.

"Lets get on then,"

The boy reached his hand out and lightly held onto her hand. He felt it was a bit awkward to do such a thing, but he guessed it was a natural thing around here.


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki*

He took her hand, it was like fire compared to her cold hands. She looked at him and smiled, the thoughts of what happened earlier today were slowly drifting to the back of her mind. His hands were soft compared to Kyo rough hands, and plus in reality. His hands were hug, it seemed that it ate her tiny hands.

“Kay~ Then lets go.” she smiled before turning around but then she smiled,“I have a name, and its not girl, Kei…”
 

She looked back at him at the corner of her eyes, he was straightening back his hair so his ears could hide. Kei wanted to tell him that he shouldn’t hide them, it looked good on him, but she felt shy. Which was weird. Kei took him to the village most popular restaurant, a place that was a famous all you can eat, then a desert place, a place where he could try on clothes and all that other good stuff.

It was fun for her~

She even laughed a bit

Turning around and ending her tour she placed her hands on her hips yet again, “So what cha think?” Kei asked, “I would show you some more but that place is only for couples, hahaha, and I hope you enjoy it here!” She smiled happily

Then she twirled around, humming her favorite song and then turned back to him...

"Please enjoy it here.."Kei smiled


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 13, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She ran side by side with him on the roof tops, and eventually, reaching what she presumed to be his house. She smiled as she said to him "Well I'll transform for you now." She then transformed but instead of transforming into a rock she transformed into a Fuma Shuriken. A bit big for her likes but she thought this would still be inconspicuous.



*[Len Warholic]*

Len caught the Fuma Shuriken that was Thalia before it hit the ground. *"Not exactly what I had in mind," *Len muttered, *"But I'll take it"*. He folded it up so that all the blades were stacked, and slipped his fingers through the ring. *"I wonder if this is sexual; I mean it is a hole" *he mused as he rapidly moved his index finger in and out of the ring. Laughing, he strapped Thalia to his back and walked into his house, quickly bolting up the stairs, into his room in the attic, with it's slanted walls and large windows looking out over the street, letting in enough light so that he didn't have to turn the lights off until after sunset. He placed the Shuriken on his bed at the end of the room and stepped back, waiting for Thalia to transform.



Kay Faraday said:


> She heard the Boy call her name, though rather surprised as she isn't used to that the People in her village actually approach her nor did she in return.
> It was a rather odd moment for her though she did feel some sort of happiness to get the chance at socializing with someone.
> Yet she still thought to herself:
> "_What could this Boy want?We never met before or anything...wait did someone see me in the woods and I have run straight into the welcome comittee?
> ...



Tilting his head slightly, Len said slowly *"I'm...Len. Your new team mate"*. There was something odd about her. She spoke with a light hearted tone, but something about her face was just...off. He wasn't sure if he should be suspicious, or afraid, or just dismiss it, or what.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She transformed back and noticed she was on a bed. She looked a bit annoyingly at Len as she said "You know that wasn't funny, what you did to me. And no that wasn't sexual, I'm not even sure what part of my body that was." A slight smile appeared on her face as she said "But I can't stay mad, well at least to you-So, while were here what do you want to do? I wanted to relax for a bit but if there's something you'd rather do then speak up."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

She continue her night flight with Pegasus as they landed in the open area of a feild in Fuzen, then she totaly forgot about something as she had a forgot about the mission, that her sensai had mention but never showed up again. _"I wonder where he is and if the mission is still on."_ "You can go back to the cabin, I walked to the Kage's house, I hope it is not at a late hour yet." She got off Pegasa as Pegasus neighs and walked off into the forest as he walked back to the cabin. Akina went off to see if the mission is still on as she walks to the kage's house and knocks on the door, wondering if Minami-Sama was at home not asleep yet. She had her staff n her hands as she waits for some one of the kage's house to answer the door.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 13, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius looked surprised at his sister. "Diana?!"  he said surprised she was back so soon. She had only been sent a few days ago."Back so soon? What did you give up on your mission realizing you would fail at it?" he said seriousl then smiled as he laughed noticing Diana was getting red from anger. "Wow you are usually more calm about insults and dish a few of yours that can lower self esteem and make a happy person emo" he said continuing to laugh. He cleared a tear to see she was not amused but was pouting. "Aww did i hurt your feelings? If you have any?" he said teasing her. Diana placed a hand on her waist. 

"Your soo immature you know. Grow up will you?" she said. Darius smiled.

"I will when you grow up too." he retorded. Diana raised an eyebrow at this.

"What do you mean?" she asked warily.

"I mean when you grow up and stop acting like a princess with your girly gowns and royal attitude." he said. Diana gasped but narrowed her eyes and soon Darius was levitated upside down. "Remember who your talking too." she said.

"Ok ok i'm sorry now put me down." he said. She smiled. 

"Beg." she demanded. Darius shook his head. She began to walk away leaving him there."Ok. Please let me down your mistress supreme." he said fueling her ego with the beg. She smiled and put him  she said.down."Now c'mon mother wants to talk to us."

*Diana*

Diana looked at Darius smiling but lost it as soon as he spoke. "Back so soon? What did you give up on your mission realizing you would fail at it?" she went wide eyed and then her eyes flared at his comment. She was about to retort when she saw him smile and them laugh. What was he laughing at the little twerp.
"Wow you are usually more calm about insults and dish a few of yours that can lower self esteem and make a happy person emo" he said continuing to laugh. She stood there unamused. She would turn him emo if he wasnt already.

"Your soo immature you know. Grow up will you?" she said. Darius smiled. Whyd he smile she thought.

"I will when you grow up too." he retorded. Diana raised an eyebrow at this. She was mature.

"What do you mean?" she asked warily. She felt he would say something of an insult and was right.

"I mean when you grow up and stop acting like a princess with your girly gowns and royal attitude." he said. Diana gasped but narrowed her eyes and soon Darius was levitated upside down. Girly?! Her dresses were the eny of most. She had taste and attitude. She was perfect and mature better than most idiot girls her egae or even older. "Remember who your talking too." she said.

"Ok ok i'm sorry now put me down." he said. She smiled.  He wouldnt get out of it that easily.

"Beg." she demanded. Darius shook his head. She began to walk away leaving him there. She wanted her ego fueled and she was going to get it."Ok. Please let me down your mistress supreme." he said fueling her ego with the beg. She smiled and put him down then said."Now c'mon mother wants to talk to us." she said. They had to meet their parents for what who knows.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 13, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Yata*
> 
> "Too bad, it would of been nice to spill some blood" Her murmered as he began to make glass handcuffs, once he had made enough he started to handcuff the teenagers." I would say you have the right to remain silent but first we're not cops, second you're the scum of the earth you don't deserve rights" He said cheerfully. He once again created clones of himself each one taking a different hostage, he trusted Kuzonoha would get the rest. He was begining to feel the slightest lack of chakra after producing so many glass handcuffs.



*Kuzunoha*

Rounding up all of the mercenaries, she marched them away from the mourning citizens. "Hey Yata. Protect the deceased. You don't know if anymore guys will pop up. Mean while I'll take care of these guys." Roughly pushing them forward, she pulled out two kunai from her pouch. "Alright. If any of ya'll try to escape. Your going to lose something important. Now get moving!"

_Sometime later_

Letting out a long drawn out sigh, kuzu sunk in a chair. "It's already been an hour since we had those guys locked up. When are we going to get the ok to go?!" Suddenly a man opened the door into the main room in a police station. "Here you go Leaf ninja. Thank you for your help." Bowing, he presented an envelope. Kuzunoha quickly jumped up and snatched it from his hands. "Yeah, no problem. Later old man." Briskly walking towards the exit, she abruptly stopped then looked at her team mate. "Hey. Take care of this." Tossing him the envelope she then opened the door. "Whenever you get back to the leaf, give'em that and they'll be notified we've done our mission. I'll stay around her for awhile and get something to eat then head back. Also..don't worry about my pay. They'll handle it properly. I have an arrangement already in place for it." Walking out into the sunlight, the door swung close with a slam.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike Howled feeling the cold air between Kiri and Fuzen, "I heard that we are not near Kiri nor Fuzen, we are in the middle or on the border, whatever what you want to call it." He summon his next summiong he made his hand bleed spreading it to his fingers as he summoned a artic wolf instead of the brown female wolf. Spike was happy to see the same kind of wolf as him. Spike growled, saying I am cool to come here sometime at night, I am just worry about you. Hakro did not speak to Spike turn to the other white wolf and growled. The artic wolf came to Hakro as he pets it, as they started to play roughly before finding some stuff to survive in this weather. Spike just thought his master was going to get us killed by something at the moment or find a cold spot in Fuzen. Hakro and the new artic wolf went to find supplies for a fire. Spike noticed everything around had a feeling someone was going to get mad at his master to be here.

Hakro started up a fire with the cold air that was blowing at the moment at Spike before entering the cold cave with the fire. Hakro had a vibe he visit this cave through his dreams that made no sence, but needed to train in the coldness for his wolves at the moment. He needed to get stronger with the wolves to be one of them. If his dreams were true he would find that crystal statue of that girl. He had not have any sleep in a couple of days and why would this night in the cold be any different. His two sence their master feeling and snuggle up to him to comfort Hakro as Hakro pet both of them as he stared into the fire before his eyes shut and get some rest for some training later.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 13, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki*
> 
> He took her hand, it was like fire compared to her cold hands. She looked at him and smiled, the thoughts of what happened earlier today were slowly drifting to the back of her mind. His hands were soft compared to Kyo rough hands, and plus in reality. His hands were hug, it seemed that it ate her tiny hands.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou*

The boy and the girl walked together through the village. Thoughts went about his head, wondering why she was doing such a thing. Surely a daughter of a Kage had better things to do. Then again, she could just be doing something out of good will.

He could tell this girl wasn't trying anything with ill intent. He hand felt like one of kindness and warmth. 

"Yes, Kei Aosuki,"

He corrected himself after hearing her.

This girl seemed rather happy for some reason. However, this wasn't a bad thing, Shirou wanted others to feel happiness. It was just the way he was, nothing much. He actually felt grateful that this girl was taking her time out of the night to show him around. 

"...I think this is a wonderful village. I misjudged you could say. "

He replied to her. 

?I would show you some more but that place is only for couples, hahaha, and I hope you enjoy it here!?

Shirou raised an eyebrow, having been soon ignorant and Innocent of things like 'love' or anything in that manner. He wasn't on the same wavelength Kei was.

Weren't the two of them a couple of people?

"What do you mean, Kei Aosuki? Aren't you and I a couple? "

The boy asked her.

"You and me, that's a couple. Perhapes your trying to keep me away from something I can't handle? I say we go to this place that you say is 'only for couples', right now."

The swordsmen asserted himself. He was guessing that this was some sort of challenge and that she was saying he couldn't handle it, he felt a bit underestimated. As such, he felt a silent fiery determination to prove her wrong.


----------



## Laix (Apr 14, 2011)

*Vaan Warholic*
_An ... interesting  subject?_

Vaan seemed curious when she suggested playing a game. What sort of game? A swimming race or a water fight? Those were his intial suggestions, but he realised it couldn't be any of those as she left the water, aiming for her towel. Vaan followed her out of the water before shaking the water off his soaked shorts. _Next time I go swimming, I should probably bring some proper shorts_, he thought as he felt uncomfortable with his underwear being wet too. 

Setsuka brought out a pack of playing cards with a bright smile wiped on her face as she said he could pick the game. However, she also added that if he won, he would have to (or rather, have the pleasure of) rubbing sun tan lotion on her body. He raised an eyebrow suspiciously as he was wondering what all these sexual activities were about. First she seemed to do some sort of pose, now she wanted him to rub sun tan lotion on her? He shrugged it off none-the-less. "Okay, but if you win, you have to apply lotion to me ... I guess. And remember: The main objective is to get rid of all your cards. Whoever gets rid of them all wins." he smirked as he took the cards of her and began to deal them. 

"We can play a simple game I used to play with my mother. It's called Bullshit," he began, dealing the cards between them. "We each have to place cards down in the middle without revealing them to eachother. However, we have to say what the cards are. The trick is - you can lie. Each of us can call bullshit if we think the other is lying, and then the other has to reveal the cards they put down. If it was bullshit, then they have to take all the cards in the deck back. If it was the truth, then the other has to take the cards back," he smiled, giving her the set of 12 cards. He shuffled through his own cards before looking back towards her. If there was one thing he was good at, it was this. "A good way to tell if someone is lying is if you have one or all of the cards they claimed they put down. Got it?"

"I'll go first! A six of hearts and an ace," he smirked, slamming the cards down in the center. He was lying, but only partially - there was a six of hearts, but not an ace. It would still count as bullshit, but he was wondering if she would have the other card, as there was a deck of cards which he hadn't delt. Each of them had 12 cards, with the rest put aside. He was still wondering if she had understood the game.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Legendary Doctor Boin~Boin!_

"We need to get her there now!" the blue-haired doctor yelled as he began to lift the operating table Lyra lay on with the other nurses. "Shit! Is Dr. Warholic here yet!?"
"I'm afraid not," the nurse replied calmly as she helped place Lyra on the bed, before beginning to wheel it into the operating theatre. She looked down at the pale Lyra as she stroked her cheek. "Don't worry hunny, you'll be fine~" Lyra felt her touch and wasn't sure what was happening. Her eyesight was dissapearing, and she began to loose feeling in her body. Was it an anaesthetic? 

She could barely make out the dark room she was now in, only lit by a large light above her. Various doctors with masks over their faces shuffled around her as she soon saw two large round objects above her face, with blonde hair flowing over them. 
"Dr. Warholic! Thank goodness!" the doctor breathed with relief as the blonde woman placed her bag on a steel table and took out a cloth with various tools wrapped inside. 
"What's the situation?" she asked as a bright blue glow appeared around her hands. Lyra saw them fiddling with something near her stomach, yet she couldn't feel a thing.
"She's in a declining state! Her heart rate is high, and she has multiple slash wounds, with a large one at her stomach area. There also appears to be water inside the wound now from some sort of attack!"
"Hmm, okay. I'll extract the water, and I want you guys to focus on repairing anything that need be in there. Let's go!" Edie commanded as the other nurses and doctors nodded. She hovered over Lyra with the bubble around her hands becoming larger and consuming Lyra's stomach. Small orbs of water began to flow inside as the doctors were sending their chakra flowing through her body to try and repair the damage.

"Hey ... you ..." Lyra breathed as she tried to reach out to touch Dr. Warholic. Her hand was quickly pushed down to prevent interference with the Doctor's focus. "Is it ... I need to go!"
"Please don't talk hunny, as it will not help with the healing process," the same nurse who carressed her face gave a worried look to Lyra as the other experienced doctors worked on Lyra's stomach.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tifa Warholic*
_The Prince of Nirvana_

After running for some distance, they stopped for a moment. Tifa looked towards him as he had a glint in his eye.
"I may as well undo the jutsu now we are out of range of the village," he sighed as he weaved together a handseal. A burst of smoke later and he transformed - or rather, _turned back_ - into his normal self. 



"Why ... did you have that jutsu on? Are you hiding from someone?" she asked curiously, studying his features. He reminded her of Date's father with the bright red hair and deeply coloured eyes. "I don't understand why ... you would hide in your own village?"
"Well, I am sort of hiding from someone. I'm from the royal Nirvanian family who lived in the highlands of The Land of Fire. We were all assassinated by the goverment, except for me. I managed to survive thanks to the old man there. So now, whenever I'm around, I have to have this transfomation jutsu on to prevent myself being found. It's tiring to put on, and drains my chakra," he explained as he began to lead the way again.
"But why take it off now?"
"We're in the remote parts of this woodland. Nobody ever comes here, not even the Konoha goverment. Heck, nobody even comes to Nirvana!"
"I see ... still, it sucks you have to live like th-"
"Watch out!" The prince bellowed as he grabbed Tifa and pushed her out of the way of a striking tentacle. After pulling itself out the ground, it slithered back through a large hole in the center of the forest, leaving a trail of slime. 

"Thanks for that ..." she breathed, recovering from the moment. She brushed herself off before walking over to the hole with caution, peaking down it. "I can't see anything down here!" she yelled, her voice echoing far down. 
"We need to check how deep it is before we head down," Taka uttered as he picked up a rock and tossed it in the hole. The two waited to hear it land, but after a minute or so heard nothing.
"S-Shit! Why are we going down there anyway!?" Tifa questioned frantically as she peeked inside the pit of darkness.
"The tentacle that just attacked us is from the creature. But I guess ... we only have one option!" he smirked, pulling Tifa closer to the edge. The hesitant girl tried to pull away but soon found herself just inches from falling. "Ready?"
"NO!"
"Let's go!" Taka laughed before falling backwards down into the hole with his arms spread out. Tifa knew she had no choice but to follow down, and did just that.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*J Koizumi*
_Fodder._

J was enjoying the lush surroundings, it being a break from the busy life of Konoha. As they neared the border of the Wind Country, Date's summon soared into a bush to attack a rabbit. "Little fella's hungry huh? Tell him not to be too lo-" Well, at least he didn't take long. Reshiram was knocked back, and four ninja clothed in jet black appeared out of the bush, wishing to take the box. _Of course. They were sure to come eventually ..._

"Cabbage, have Rabbit there take the cargo and go ahead. They won't be getting through us, will they?" he smirked, weaving together a series of handseals.
"Don't bother underestimating us!" the second one smirked with a slightly higher pitched voice. He was spinning a scythe in his hand, while there appeared to be a fourth who was holding a large scroll.
"You guys are dressed in black and holding shitty weapons. What's not to laugh at?!" J laughed as he rested his hand near his mouth. 
"Shut it!" a female yelled as she opened her scroll, summoning a barrage of bats which rushed past them. "They are lethal poison users! I wouldn't let them release their gas if I was you!"
"And I'd shut up if I was you," J sighed, looking upwards while inhaling. "Lava Style: Lava Globs!" A burst of five globs of lava shot into the sky, hitting some of the bats. "Cabbage, amplify it with fire! You're an Uchiha, aren't ya?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 14, 2011)

*Setsuka Yomura*


Setsuka nodded, memorizing the rules of the game.  It was simple enough, just lie.  She looked at her cards as he put down two of his own.  She didn't have any sixes and only had one ace.  _There are three more aces in the deck, he could have had one.  Better not risk it.  But the deck looks smaller, like he didn't deal all of it.  But at this point, taking the cards wouldn't be too much of a problem, they're his cards anyway.  It would be better if he had to take some of mine, too.  It would really put him in the hole_!  She surprised herself at the strategic thinking, looked at two cards, and than lifted them up.  "*Two sevens, one of clubs and one of spades*."  She was being truthful, she actually had the two sevens.  She put the cards face down and looked up at Vaan.  "Your turn."


*Date Uchiha*

"*Reshi, you heard him*!"  The dragon immediately shot into the sky, taking the cargo with him.  The white dragon began flying away in the direction they had been walking.  Date's eyes widened in wonder as J fired the balls of Lava.  _Yoton?  Incredible!_  He snapped back to the battle when J told him to use his katon.  He didn't need to tell him twice.  "*Katon*: _Goukakyuu no Jutsu_!"  He fired the large ball of fire at the lava, which exploded violently and destroyed the bats, also threatening to burn the enemy attackers.  He saw the one with the scythe jump out of the way and saw his opening.  He used his Shunshin no Jutsu and appeared before the man, pushing him to the ground.  The man landed on his butt and looked up to see Date scatter in a swirl of leaves.  "_Magen: Narakumi_."

"*Stay away from our partner*!"  The one with the sword rushed him as the man with the scythe began to scream at something only he could see.  Date leaned back and dodged the downward sword strike before back flipping and landing next to J, regrouping with his team.  He kept one hand hovering over his pouch watching the enemy.  He saw his moment.  He launched a shuriken at the man with the sword, who was attempting to release the genjutsu.  The shuriken embedded itself into the man's sword hand and he cried out in pain.  Date looked over at J, speaking so only he could hear.

"*I think we should keep them from awakening the one in the genjutsu.  Capture the other ones and send them to jail, but question the one with the scythe before we send him*."  He had used the Genjutsu on the man with the scythe based off of a wild guess.   He knew the one with the sword couldn't be their leader, as he attacked first, and had J or Reshiram had killed him, they would already have lost their leader.  The one with the scroll seemed to be a support type with her poisonous bats, while the third hadn't yet done anything.


----------



## Laix (Apr 14, 2011)

*Vaan Warholic*
_Bullshit!_

Vaan smirked with a glint in his eye as he listened to what she said. Two sevens? Unlikely. He had a seven of hearts in his deck, but that means the three could be either in the extra deck or hers. He had to take his chances. "Bullshit!" he called as she slammed his cards down face-down. He looked her in the eye, his expression serious - one that his mother always found cute. "Well, am I right? You didn't put down any sevens, right?!"


*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Sweet Whisper of Fate_

When Lyra opened her eyes, she wasn't on the operating table anymore. Instead, she was in a completely blank space - no walls, floors or ceilings. Just white, everywhere. "Hello? Anyone here?" she uttered as she looked around desperately, walking through the space. "HELLO!?"
"Hi ..." a soft whisper was heard as Lyra shot around in it's direction. A young girl was standing there - around her height, so persumably her age - with hair that flowed down to her waist. It was red towards the top and silver towards the bottom. Lyra instantly recongised the hair from the photo she retrieved from the attic. 
"Y-You're ... that girl!" she gasped as she stepped closer towards the girl.
"What girl?" she asked with a worried expression.
"T-That girl! In the photo! It's you!"
"I don't know what you're talking about. Do you have a photo of me?" 
"Y-Yeah, I do!" Lyra caught her breath from the relevation as she felt the pockets and pouches on her body to try and find the photo. 

She soon pulled it out from her back pouch and held it out to the girl, who seemed hesitant. "It's you! What's your name?"
"My name is-" the girl began to answer the question, closing her eyes. Moments later, her body began to glow a holy white as her hair turned completely silver and began to flow in the air. Her clothes turned a shade of blinding silver too. She was know holding a circular shield and spiral lance, each glowing too. She quickly shot around to her left, where she deflected some sort of object she couldn't see, before jumping in the way of a young male with silver hair. 
"K-Kyo?"
"No!" the girl screamed as she spread out her arms, before being peirced by a long, sharp blade. It cut through her heart as blood poured everywhere.
"What's going on?! Are you okay!?" Lyra cried, running forward. The two seemed to get further and further away as she got closer, before they both faded away into dust. 

"Lyra? LYRA!?"

Lyra heard someone calling her voice, and turned around again only to be shot back into reality. She was sat up in her hospital bed, sweating and hot. Her mother was next to her along with her younger sister. "That girl ... with that silver flame ... it's her ..."

*Tifa Warholic*
_The Galenthis Caves_

"How far is this drop!?" she cried as the two fell down the dark hole for what seemed like forever.
"I'm not sure! The caves are pretty far down!" he bellowed, barely able to even move from the air pressure. But this was about to get worse as the two noticed slime covering the walls around them. "I'm guessing this thing is going to pay us a visit soon!"
"Of course (!)" Tifa took a deep breath before straightening her body and soaring down below.

Eventually, the two landed on a slab of rock floating on an ocean of water. The place was calm and almost seemed like a dream, with plants and various water animals around, along with a large waterfall.  "I'm guessing the Devo lives here, right?" she sighed, hopping across the slabs of rock to get to the mainland near the waterfall.
"Yeah, at least that's what the rumours say," he confirmed as he followed behind her. The two passed through the waterfall, and soon came to a large cave with lava flowing from dozens of holes in the walls. 

"Ah, how contrasting," Tifa commented with a sarcastic tone to her voice as she slowly walked forward.
"Don't worry, the Devo's come to play!" Taka smirked as the tentacled beast sprang up from the lava, fire surrounding it's tentacles as well as it's shell. It began picking up large boulders and tossing them at the two with ease. However, Taka simply slashed through each of them with his large sword.
"Nice!" Tifa admired as he was taking care of the rock throwing attacks. It was expected though, considering he was wearing samurai armor. However, it confused her as to why he wasn't wielding a katana.

*J Koizumi*
_The busty blonde bitch_

"Heh, we don't capture fodder. We just kill 'em straight," he smirked as he took out his kunai and appeared behind the woman, slitting her throat without a second of hesitation. He quickly ran over to the man with the large sword and twisted his hand back, before slamming his face into the ground. J quickly stabbed him in the neck, leaving his kunai there. "Now we just have the pussy 'ere and the guy in the genjutsu. Hmph!" J walked closer towards the third male, smirking as he cracked his knuckles.
*"W-Wait! Shit!"* he whimpered as he moved further back towards the bushes. 
"Stop being such a scaredy cat Niji, it's _pathetic_," a female voice was heard as a slender woman with large breasts and revealing clothing emerged from the bushes. She had scarlet red lipstick on and blonde hair, with a ridicously short kimono on that barely covered her up. She also had a large weapon that shook even J - an axe, that was at least four meters long, and the axe being just as large and covered in blood. "Get your teammate out of the genjutsu. I'll handle this one," she smirked, walking forward as her heels tapped on the ground.

"Hey hey hey, a sexy woman 'eh? Don't think I still won't slit your throat," J smirked, shoving a hand in his pocket.
"I don't expect you to take me lightly. Afterall, the genjutsu your genin cast is mediocre!"
"Tch. Cabbage, kill that guy there. I'll try hold off this woman ..." J muttered before readying himself for her attack.
"3 ... 2 ... 1 ... go!" she chimed before slamming her axe with speed down on J. He barely dodged it, with it scraping off a portion of his jonin jacket. He spun around, preceeding to aim a flying kick towards her. However, in just seconds she yanked her axe out the ground and blocked the attack, before tossing J down to the ground. "Lightning Style: Thor's Twisting Delight!" She spun her axe in the air, creating a charge of lightning that hit all around her. J was hit straight on with the attack, but he managed to resist the pain and carry on attacking.

"MAKE SURE THE GUY ISN'T AWAKENED, CABBAGE!! KILL THE FOURTH DUDE!" J bellowed as he kept up with the woman's attacks, which were fast and each of them felt like a ton of steel smashing into him. The axe was an issue, and he needed to get rid of it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro did not want to return back to his thoughts as he gets up and went to find more fire wood for the dieing fire. He noticed something that bothering him the time in Fuzen. The wolves acted weird they wanted to kill him at the moment. He howled himself to call some wolves that was living up here size him and his two white wolves at the moment. He had his ears open as he heard howls in the distance. _"Why does this place does not bug me as much or there is nothing here but wolves  and other animals to feed on."_ He put the firewood down on the fire, instead of lieing back down he went outside in the coldness to find more firewood placing it next to his own cave. He was low on energy anyway as he layed down looking up at the icy cave he was in.He closed his eyes as he was back n the cave as the class came alive and the glass was put together to the girl in picture in his pocket.



"It is about time to find a replacement for the wolf spirit or the wolf demon to find a new body to control. I need your help for now for you to protect yourself the moonflowers from being destroyed at the moment. Just follow the statues of the wolves that are in the five countries where the main wolf cales it's home." "That is a crappy dream, my mind is full of wacky stuff at the moment and you are only part of it. I am not doing it for anyone ii want to be strong ninja." "But the coldness protect and makes the wolf stronger, this one decides. You can find me somewhere in the caves or in a colder place than your heart. You can decide where you want to be to escape your heart. This one is gone." "I am going to wake up later to scream bloody murder, yeah right." The girl walked deeper into the shadow as another shadow appears the wolf demon himself grabs the girl and runs back into the deepest part of the ice caves, Hakro runs after them trying to find more answers to these happenings in his mind.


----------



## Kei (Apr 14, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei smiled as he finally admitted that he was enjoying himself. Kei was happy he was, she felt happier and the insanity that was inside her was laid to rest as of now. She was now, just a normal girl, or as normal as being the Kage daughter would get. She began to smile wider when he said that he had misjudged her village..

Kei nodded, ?Yep~ Many people misjudge this village, because of the missing ninja aspect. But it a really great place, my mother found it for the people who were looking for another chance, a more peaceful life, and a place to call home. Ninja?s here won?t dear abandon us?Because of the sake of what my mother found it upon?A home..?


Kei thought about how many stories she had heard from people from different stories, the way they pictured it. Kei frowned, it sickens her but her mother said she should be happy because when they get here, their mouths drop in amazement. Kei chuckled to herself

"What do you mean, Kei Aosuki? Aren't you and I a couple?? he asked

Kei stop laughing and her heart stopped, as she turned back to him. He was dead serious and Kei didn?t know how to respond but blush. 

?N-N-No its not like that!? Kei tried to explain as she flustered up

When he began to asserting himself that when Kei face turned horribly red, her head blowing off steam. He didn?t understand the concept of a couple and if he did, then she was surely wasn?t the girl for him. Kei mind was bungled 

"You and me, that's a couple. Perhaps you?re trying to keep me away from something I can't handle? I say we go to this place that you say is 'only for couples', right now."


Kei almost fainted, ?U-um n-no?I mean w-we c-c-can?t! I-It?s too much!? Kei said as she explained, ?It?s only for couples. You know?It?s only for people w-who?You know?Do?things?? Kei explained her face still red as ever


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date was staring wide-eyed at the man in the genjutsu.  J had killed the other two... without a moment of hesitation.  At a whim he ended two lives!  How could he expect Date to follow suit?!  _No.  No, I have to do this.  Come on body.  Move.  Move_!  "*MOOOOOVE*!!"  He whipped forward, combining Shunshin with his running speed and appearing right before the man in the illusion.  He tackled him to the ground and pulled out a kunai.  The tackle snapped the man out of the illusion, but it was far too late.  "N-no, please-"  Date slammed the kunai into the man;s neck, who was clawing at Date's arms.  The young Uchiha then put a hand on the back of the kunai and forced it downward, stabbing it deep into the man;s throat.  Blood spurted out of his neck and onto Date's face, leaving a splotch of the red fluid on Date's cheek under his left eye.  His hands were trembling as the man stopped moving and exhaled his final breath through the hole in his neck.  Date stumbled backwards and took a few heavy breaths.  

"*Fuck*!"

He spun around, his eyes wide and angry.  The adrenaline from killing a man was rushing through him.  He loosed another fireball jutsu at the woman J was fighting.  A part of him new that she was too strong for that to work, but he wanted to keep killing.  Even though the fireball wouldn't kill or probably even wound her, it would distract her for J to finish her off.


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka smiled and flipped over her cards.  She had really put down two sevens.  "*Ha!  That means you have to pick up your cards and mine*!"  She did a fist pump and returned to her hand.  She was doing good, but there were still ten more cards she had to drop before she won.  She looked up at Vaan and smirked.


----------



## River Song (Apr 14, 2011)

*Yata*

' This is annoying' thaught Yata as he walked through the gates of Konoha. Kuzonoha had left him with the job of handing in the mission report. Life was stressful, or maybe he was just sexualy frustrated, Damn the lack of gay men in Konoha. He walked up to the Hokage's tower. He handed in the mision report to Lady Hokage's secratery and she took it with a smile. He walked down from the Hokage's tower, wondering about his battle capabilities his glass release had not stood a chance against the boy's superior Katons, thats when he resolved to improve his glass release.


----------



## Laix (Apr 14, 2011)

*J Koizumi
*
"Nicely done, Cabbage!" he breathed as he moved out of the way of the fireball to let it hit the woman. 
"Naive! Water Style: Violent Bubble Wave!" she shout out the wave of foamy water which stopped the fireball as well as forcing J to jump in the air. She quickly spun her axe around and smashed it into the water, releasing a discharge of electricity which went straight towards Date. "Lightning Style: Thor's Hammer!" She then swung her axe around and smashed it straight into J, sending him flying down towards Date. 

"Shit! This bitch is pissing me off! Lava Style: Melting Apparition Technique!" J shot a thin sheet of lava which formed an arc above the woman, preventing her from jumping to attack. "Cabbage, create a wall of fire around her of some sort!"

*Vaan Warholic *
_FAIL._

"Fine then!" Vaan picked up the cards, now bringing his count to a whopping 18 cards. But he was confident he could lose them. Vaan took out six cards and placed them down, a glint in his eye. "An ace of hearts, three sevens of spades, diamonds and clubs, a king of diamonds and a queen of hearts!" He smirked, sitting back and crossing his arms as he waited for her reply.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2011)

*Son Suwoko*

Extend! Suwoko exclaims, as he retrieves the Ruyi Bang, and aims it at the currently inactive bandit. The staff shot at the enemy at high speeds, forcing him to leap into the air.

Now! Suwoko drove his staff into the ground, vaulting himself high up into the air in an attempt to meet the foe while airborne.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 14, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki *
> 
> Kei smiled as he finally admitted that he was enjoying himself. Kei was happy he was, she felt happier and the insanity that was inside her was laid to rest as of now. She was now, just a normal girl, or as normal as being the Kage daughter would get. She began to smile wider when he said that he had misjudged her village..
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou*

Shirou was getting tempered by the girl's lack of faith in him. Or so he thought that was what she was thinking. The boy noticed her face getting red and her words starting to stutter. To him, this means this girl is getting angry in some way.

Was this girl really that determined to not take him to this place?

He slammed the end of his sheath onto the ground, making a hard noise. This noise caught the attention of many people around them. This would normally seem as embarrassing, but Shirou wasn't paying them any attention.

"I won't take such insults any longer, Kei Aosuki! You and I are a couple! Therefor, we shall go! I won't hold you back! I assure you that I'll put my all into it!"

Shirou loudly declared as he stood to his feet. A second after, people around them started whispering and gossiping.

"...I won't take 'no' for an answer."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

_Think quickly... Got it_!  Date used Shunshin to weave around the woman in a circle.  He launched out a totaly of eight kunai, each with an explosive tag dangling from the loop.  He performed a handseal and released a ball of wicked flame from his mouth, dashing backwards as he did so.  He tags exploded and caused a grand explosion to overtake the woman and engulf her in fire.  He looked back to see Son Suwoko taking care of the last bandit from earlier.  Good, now there won't be any sneak attacks.  He turned his gaze back to the woman.  "*Did I kill her*?"

*
Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka's eyes widened and her heart rate picked up.  If she was wrong about what she was about to say, she would be at 16 cards and he would have only 12.  That wasn't good.  She took a shuddering breath and steeled her resolve.  _Two of the sevens were mine, he may have the third.  That's all the information I have.  Ha!  Scared money don't make money, I got to give it my all_!  "*Bullshit*!"


----------



## River Song (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He looked down from the building he was perched on, there was that girl from before but there was laso a boy a very stubborn one at that.

"...I won't take 'no' for an answer." 

Hotaru Jamp down from the roof top behin the 'assertive' boy. " I know it is not my place to intervine, but as to my knoledge speaking to her kindly is much better than bellowing about what you want and brandashing a weapon." ToHotaru he said it as sincere advice but he was oblivious to the fact that it could be taken as an insult.

He turned towards the girl " I must thank you for before without your  _outburst_ we surely would not have won, I am Hotaru. May I ask for your name he said this doing a slight bow and extending his hand


----------



## Kei (Apr 14, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei couldn’t get a grip on the boy and her face was taking a toll, so was her mind. So much blood was rushing to her face that it almost cut off the circulation to her brain. She really wanted to go somewhere that wouldn’t make her brother angry, neither Koji. When will she ever have a break?!

“I-I-I- I…” Kei began as she sighed in defeat, he was too much for her, “We will go…” She was defeated by him and that made her feel even worst.

But then someone came, it was the boy from the fight. This made Kei eyes narrow so quickly and her anger stir a bit, what did he want? He then procceded to tell the boy that it was rude of him to ask Kei in that manner and introduced himself to her, by this time the girl was smiling and acting innocently…

Just in the far back of her mind, she regretted not killing him at this instant. But this was a perfect save~

Kei took his hand, but her index finger was placed at his arteries and she let out a small spark. Like the spark if you rub your feet on the rug and touch someone, that was the shock she feed him. Warning him, say something again…And expect your heart to exploded.

“Hi, Hotaru~ Your welcome, but it probably won’t happen again.” She smiled as kindly and warm as she could but in her eyes locked on his…She was imagining his death…


----------



## River Song (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hotaru*

She shook his hand, he felt her finger press against the Dorsal Carparal branch of his artery. She sent a shock through his vain and he retracted his hand in suprise, felling the twinge run through his hand and half way up his arm before it stopped. How dare she, he had only come to thnk her and she attacks him. Through gritted teeth he replied "The pleasure is all mine." He was annoyed now, no he was not annoyed, he was furious.

Please inform me why I deserve ill treatment, when I put my life on the line to make sure you, the other one and viper didn't get killed. I could of easily walked away from the junk yard but no I had to trie to be heroic and try to save people, but what did I get, contempt. Don't pretend you aren't contemplating my death I can see it in your eyes. It is exactly people like you, who caused my Father to commit suicide"    she had hit a soft spot if it was something Hotaru could not stand it was people who try to kill there allies


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 14, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She transformed back and noticed she was on a bed. She looked a bit annoyingly at Len as she said "You know that wasn't funny, what you did to me. And no that wasn't sexual, I'm not even sure what part of my body that was." A slight smile appeared on her face as she said "But I can't stay mad, well at least to you-So, while were here what do you want to do? I wanted to relax for a bit but if there's something you'd rather do then speak up."



Len grinned a lopsided grin when Thalia said she couldn't be mad at him, and sat down next to her. *"No, you can rest. You're health is most important. So, how have you been? Go on any interesting missions? Make any new friends? Join any cults? Kill your sister yet?" *He laughed, and leaned back on the bed, looking at her happily.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 14, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou*

Shirou's eyes looked dead on at this girl in front of him. He was full on determined to go to this place that she mentioned. Of course, she seemed rather suborned to take him. It wasn't until near the end that it seemed like she had finally given in. 

Before they could proceed on, someone appeared before them. This new entrant wasted no time in 'telling him off'. As expected, he didn't take too kindly of this act. 

Before he could say anything, he was cut off by their conversation. He then felt something of ill-intent. He couldn't put his finger on it but it felt like something bad. Of course, this shouldn't be coming from this nice and innocent Kei Aosuki. 

Even though it was.

He believed that it was this new fellow, named Hotaru.

"Hold it,"

Shirou stood in the middle of the two, facing Hotaru.

"Let's not jump into conclusions here. Kei Aosuki and I were in the middle of going into a place for 'couples'. I don't mind if you come along, but I do mind that your saying such words to her.  "


----------



## River Song (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He sighed, this was alot more complicated than he wanted it to be. He turned towards the swordsman, his polite facade was wearing thin. He looked at the boy gathering himself. " It seams this has not been explained correctly to you, this is a place for the romanticly involved. It would be odd for a group of three to come in. he explained this his temper now reigned in. I do apologize for my outburst it was uncalled for but so was your harming me. He said this with the steely eyes and a monotone.

Any way I will give you my origanal message; the girl has been detained and is no longer a threat."


----------



## Kei (Apr 14, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She sighed, this was going to be a long night full of things and other crap. Kei looked up at the moon as she heard the boy take a tone with her, she wanted to back hand him right there. She didn't want to ruin her chances of hanging out with Shirou...She felt normal...Not like the uncontrollable monster she had became...

Kei looked at Hotaru when he was finished

"Thank you for your message...And also forgive me for my..outburst, but if you know anything about the story of the frog and the scorpion...Its just in my nature.."she smiled bowing a bit

She turned around to Shirou and smiled painfully,"Sorry, maybe next time we will get to hang out."she said

She didn't feel right, with her dragon of insanity clawing inside of her, she didn't feel safe around Shirou and she would regret it if she attacked him...or probably not...Kei felt like a different person, a  different thing all together...She sighed as she began to walk away..


----------



## Olivia (Apr 14, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> Len grinned a lopsided grin when Thalia said she couldn't be mad at him, and sat down next to her. *"No, you can rest. You're health is most important. So, how have you been? Go on any interesting missions? Make any new friends? Join any cults? Kill your sister yet?" *He laughed, and leaned back on the bed, looking at her happily.



*[Thalia]*

She smiled as she said "Thanks---" She then proceeded to lay down on the bed as she said "Well to answer all your questions the only mission I've gotten is to go get my Summoning Mew, which is now back at it's home place. It was a pretty interesting mission, but scary also. New friends? No, more like enemies, it seems everyone's getting on my bad side. Killing my sister? No, not yet anyways, but if she continues to push me then she might get it-Also for your other question-I wouldn't necessarily call it a cult-more of a belief. But that doesn't matter. So, what do you usually do in your day to day life?" She asked, smiling at him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 14, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius arrived with his sister Diana to the Mizukage's office. The walk was rather quite though he didn't mind. He liked quiete. He noticed the way Diana glared at the enemy ninja around the village with disgust. As they entered they saw their mother and next to her their father. 

"We're here mother." Diana said respectfully. Darius tsked. She had more respect for one of them than he did for both combined. Typical.

"Yea so what do you want?" he said rudely but soon he felt pain in his foot as Diana stepped on it with her heels. He held back the scream that wanted to break free from his mouth and let itself be known. He looked at her and she gave him the 'Show respect or else' look. He narrowed his eyes but kept quite. Best not to prevoke her. He heard someone clear their throught and looked to se it was his dad. He narrowed his eyes at him but so did his dad having a staring contest which was soon broken by his mm.

"Enough you too." she scolded. Both looked at her one glaring the other apologitecaly. "Now the reason i called you here was to give you a mission." she said.

"Another? I just got back." Diana said raising an eyebrow. Darius stayed on his toes interested in getting a mission.

"I'm sorry Diana. You could drop out if you want." Sayuri said. "The mission involves killing some Fuzen ninja." she said. Darius and Diana perked up.

"We're listening." Darius said. Now he was interested in it for sure and he could tell Diana was too. Sayuri sighed and closed her eyes before opening them again.

["The mission is simle but dangerous. Kill some Fuzen ninja causing trouble for some citizens by attacking and even killing some but dont get caught at all cost. Koga and i will deepen the mist to help. A tracker will tell you where they are through these microphones." she said handing some over.  Both nodded and were off to complete this desire. The did not consider it a mission but a gift.

*Diana*

Dian on the way looked at the Fuzen ninja around them with disgust and wished to see the life leave their faces. She wished to kill them all for the way she was. A Weapon. Her childhood was ruined because of them. As she entered she saw both her parents.

"We're here mother." Diana said respectfully. Darius tsked. She rolled her eyes at her little brother.

COLOR="Red"]"Yea so what do you want?"[/COLOR] he said rudely but soon he felt pain in his foot as Diana stepped on it with her heels. He held back the scream that wanted to break free from his mouth and let itself be known. He looked at her and she gave him the 'Show respect or else' look. He narrowed his eyes but kept quite. Thats what she though. He'd better shut up. She saw her dad and brother have a glare contest and was about to stomp again but her mother spoke.


"Enough you too." she scolded. Both looked at her one glaring the other apologitecaly. "Now the reason i called you here was to give you a mission." she said.

"Another? I just got back." Diana said raising an eyebrow. She just came from one. Darius stayed on his toes interested in getting a mission. 

"I'm sorry Diana. You could drop out if you want." Sayuri said. "The mission involves killing some Fuzen ninja." she said. Darius and Diana perked up. She wanted to go on it now.

"We're listening." Darius said. Now he was interested in it for sure and he could tell Diana was too. Sayuri sighed and closed her eyes before opening them again.

["The mission is simle but dangerous. Kill some Fuzen ninja causing trouble for some citizens by attacking and even killing some but dont get caught at all cost. Koga and i will deepen the mist to help. A tracker will tell you where they are through these microphones." she said handing some over.  Both nodded and were off to complete this desire. The did not consider it a mission but a gift.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

?Hey they will be great ninja because I?m one of the best at what I do. Hmph baby-sit me, as I remember I was hired by Ryo to babysit you the first time we met.? He stuck his tongue out her mocking her. 

?I already like the prospect of this new sheep. Any sheep that the wannabe bishi trash hates is a sheep I want in my herd. Still you must completely hate the guy to use that elaborate of an analogy. What?d he do kick your wannabe bishounen ass around Fuzenkagure a couple of times? Hahahahaha.? Shinosuke laughed amused at himself and the fact that Taiyou punched Kyo so hard his face imprint was in the ground.

?Fuzenkagure?s growth has been astounding considering it was almost nonexistent twenty years ago. But that?s to be expected when you have a person who might be the most powerful shinobi in the world as the head of your village.? Shinosuke was not done with his statement he respected Fuzen and he trusted Taiyou, her kids, and Ryoji but everyone else not so much. 

?However I think Konoha would be more than a match for Fuzen so I hope this kid isn?t being sent for anything more than diplomatic purposes. If for one second I think he is a spy of some sort I won?t be easy going because of our relationship? You know my dream is for Fuzen and Konoha to be brothers in arms so anyone that stands in the way of that dream will be dealt with.? Shinosuke?s eyes had a fire to them as he spoke with passion and conviction for his dream. It was the dream Taiyou had inspired within him when he was just a genin. He wanted their friendship to bridge the two ninja villages together.

---

*Koji Kazama*

Koji wandered the streets of Fuzen taking in the sights. Word reached him that visitors from Konoha had arrived and he knew it was his team. He wasn?t a nostalgic person or even a patriot but this place did have some meaning for him. As he took to the rooftops he looked at some of the alleyways where he would lure his prey and either murder them or just beat them till he was bored. The memories of those days felt like yesterday, he could remember ever punch, every kick, every kill. He knew this wouldn?t be his last time in Fuzen, he had permission to travel to and from whenever he liked. Lady Taiyou even gave him permission to visit Kei and the cub whenever he would like. Plus how could he leave things unresolved between himself and Kyo or Kei for that matter. He still hadn?t seen her since she ran off after the Karina fight. He was kind of going to miss her. Thinking of her made him think back to the last time he saw her, and the moment they shared prior to Karina?s assault. It was so natural and right to kiss her and she had kissed him back. She was definitely becoming more than just a playmate, he was developing feelings for her. Koji was on the fence as to whether it was a good thing or a bad thing either.

"Kei Aosuki, just what kind of effect are you having on me..."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 14, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She sighed, this was going to be a long night full of things and other crap. Kei looked up at the moon as she heard the boy take a tone with her, she wanted to back hand him right there. She didn't want to ruin her chances of hanging out with Shirou...She felt normal...Not like the uncontrollable monster she had became...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou*

Shirou listened seriously to Hotaru's words until something came up.

"Romanticly?"

The boy questioned at the sound of this word. What did this person mean by that. There could almost be seen question marks floating around his head in a comedic fashion.

It was like he only half understood what the boy was talking about as he pondered to himself. The cat was still in his arm and it looked at him as if he were an idiot.

Though that isn't the case, Shirou is actually pretty smart, he's just ignorant of things like romance. Therefor he can't really draw a clue. As he thought to himself he heard Kei's last words and watched her walk off.

He couldn't just leave it at that...

"Wait, Kei Aosuki!"

Shirou quickly ran up to her from behind with concern in his eyes. With only good thoughts in mind, Shirou reached out for Kei's hand. His warm and pure hand lightly grasped onto hers. 

"Forgive me for my behavior. You were the one that took time out of your pleasant night to show me around. I don't want to waste it with my selfish action. I also see your in some distress..please Kei Aosuki allow me to be your guiding light throughout this night and let me purify heart."

He stared at her without moving his hand from hers even one bit. He was sure that he would help this girl that was feeding her soul to the darkness. He wouldn't let this girl go, especially one as kind as her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 14, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She was walking away, no, in her heart she was running away.Away so she couldn't hurt anyone, maybe lock hrself in a age until everything is through. Kei felt herself hurt, but if it was for the sake of others. Maybe suffering wasn't a bad idea...

Maybe it was a great one?

But then Kei felt something grab her hand, it was big and warm, and when Kei turned around she blushed. It was Shirou, he was pulling her back. Her heart was skipping beats and making erridate jumps. This was weird, it was very weird...

She smiled as he explained himself,he didn't know what he was doing to her nor will he ever. And that made her giggle a bit as she nodded..

"I will be honored for you to do so.."Kei said smiling warmly before taking a little curtsy before giggling,"My knight~"


---

*Taiyou and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo frowned when he got back up and shook off the pounding headache, his mother looked at him in a disappointed manner before turning back to the conversation.

"I trust the Muzen...They have been a great help to me..."Taiyou stated,"I would hope that they will continue to do their best and prosper along with this village..."

Kyo frowned, to him the Muzen were roaches. They were always so secretive an that girl. When they fought, it didn't seem like they would care to kill his mother. He silently prayed not if they even had the gulls to do so, Kyo would be the first one on their doorsteps. 

"Koji will be a great addition to your team...Please take care of him.."Taiyou asked kindly

Kyo frowned as he looked on....That bastard always screwed up some how..


----------



## Kenju (Apr 14, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She was walking away, no, in her heart she was running away.Away so she couldn't hurt anyone, maybe lock hrself in a age until everything is through. Kei felt herself hurt, but if it was for the sake of others. Maybe suffering wasn't a bad idea...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou*

Shirou felt relieved that she had agreed upon staying with him. He looks like he seemed to had accomplished helping her so far. He walked next to her to close the small distance between them. This was something he wanted to do, he wanted to help people like her that were in need.

But perhaps, that wasn't his true reason behind it. He couldn't even really figure out what that true reason was for himself.

Either way, this was something that needed to be done.  

""I will be honored for you to do so..""

"...Good"

He spoke in a somewhat cold but mostly calm manner.

""My knight~""

Those words rang like beautiful church bells to the boy's ears. Knowing the definition of a knight, he felt a bit honored to be called that. This sensation clicked something on inside of him for a few seconds. That was, he unintentionally softly smiled upon being called that. This joyful smile that synchronized with her's almost radiated a sense of happiness and warmth in this silent night. 

He then regained his composer and knocked off the smile. He turned back to Kei,

"So, where should we go on to?"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 14, 2011)

*Miho*

_"My Lord, I believe that you are present in the Most Holy Sacrament. I love you above all things, since I cannot at this moment receive you sacramentally, come at least spiritually into my heart. I embrace you as if you were already there and unite myself wholly to You.  Never permit me to be separated from You.

Amen."_

After finishing her prayer to herself Miho formed an invisible cross across her body, it had been a while since she'd last prayed and because they were waiting for some child to show himself at the house of Fuzen's Kage...now was as good a time as any. During the time of the prayer Miho had cleared her mind of everything which allowed her to focus her senses more and make them sharper. So far all her teammate and she had been doing was standing her like 'good little kids' as her sensei, the leader of this village, and some kid were shooting the breeze with on another.

It was really starting to annoy her.

Though Miho didn't moved and simply stood in her place at the moment. Every few minutes to would flip her hair back and glance around the room. If she was to become a solider, things like this were going to be common, but she had to admit that everything was harder said than done when it finally came down to it. Maybe nobody would mind if she walked around this room and just examined it.

Not like they were really doing anything else.

As Miho moved around the room to various different positions, from behind her sensei to the woman named Taiyou and the kid, by her teammate Zettai as she look around like a tourist she actually was. Her actions seemed to go pretty unnoticed as she continued and listened to the conversation that was going on. Though there was one thing that caught her attention...or rather a person. The kid that was next to this villages leader, rather rude he was, which was of no concern to her though disrespecting his mother the he was did not sit well with her to much.

"Honor thy mother..." Miho spoke up suddenly as she walked over to a nearby shelf. "He who he curseth his mother; his blood shall be upon him. The eye that despiseth to obey his mother  the ravens of the valley shall pick it out, and the young eagles shall eat it." Just as she spoke unannounced she stopped just as such, not taking her eyes or mind off of what she was doing.

Miho could truly be something to behold.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 14, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

"Uwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh.." Sinking into the steaming pool of water, Kuzu pulled out a small towel from it. Draping it across her face she let out a long sigh. "Handling those punks was tiring. Everyone of them kept going on and on, about how they were going to kick my ass. All they were good for was annoying the hell out of me. I don't know how my dad does this sort of thing." Crossing her arms against her flat chest, she relaxed even more so in the warm water. 

Her imagination ran, rampant as she drifted off to sleep. She mostly dreamed of herself fighting against numerous opponents. But her last opponent was far different from the rest. She was confronted with two large wooden doors that heaved in and out. Kuzunoha simply scoffed at the door as if it was something normal. Suddenly they busted open, sending chunks of wood and wood chips everywhere. The force from the shock wave from within sent her flying across the battle ground. Sitting up, she noticed something in what looked like the doorway. In the darkness stood a shrouded figure like none she's ever seen before. 



Its very sight oozed power and rage, that struck fear in her heart. It's unwavering demeanor seemed as if it was about to lunge towards her and devour her like.....the hills of bones it stood in front of. "What...what are you?" Steam poured from it's mouth as its blank gaze fixated upon her. 

Suddenly jerking herself awake, she could feel waves of hot water splash against her chest. "Wha?!" Grabbing the towel from her face she quickly looked about to get her bearings. ".....was that a?....Dream?..Towards the end of it. It felt as if I was wasn't safe even in my own dream,"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 15, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She smiled as she said "Thanks---" She then proceeded to lay down on the bed as she said "Well to answer all your questions the only mission I've gotten is to go get my Summoning Mew, which is now back at it's home place. It was a pretty interesting mission, but scary also. New friends? No, more like enemies, it seems everyone's getting on my bad side. Killing my sister? No, not yet anyways, but if she continues to push me then she might get it-Also for your other question-I wouldn't necessarily call it a cult-more of a belief. But that doesn't matter. So, what do you usually do in your day to day life?" She asked, smiling at him.



*[Len Warhoolic]*

Len nodded saying *"A summoning? Interesting. I've never heard of a...mew"*. He arched his eyes at what she told him, about the cult. He hadn't even been half serious about it, but it seemed he'd been near enough. *"A new belief? Interesting. Well, if it makes you happy, Thalia, then that's all that matters. Mind telling me about it? Perhaps It was meant for me as well"*.

Leaning back on his bed, he shrugged, and said *"Oh, I don't know; being a ninja, annoying my siblings, being so amazing that I graduate in the same year as my older brother and sister. Pulling breaks, making girls swoon- well, not so much anymore; I'm a one girl-swooning guy now, I think- and, the like. And you?"*

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

*"RAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!" *Iya screamed, his back arching, quivering for a few seconds, and then slamming against the smooth wooden floor. Electric ells swam through his veins as his blood flowed again, magma-hot water flooded his eyes, letting him see, a cool ocean breeze lifted greetings to his ears, the silty sea floor enveloped his body, cool to the touch, and his nose was clogged with water, smelling of salt. He saw, heard, felt, and smelt the sea, and it breathed life back into his body.

Breathing heavily, he sat up, looking around him. He was in a large, domed cavern, dark at it's uppermost reaches, lit only with sparse, dim torches around the wooden area he lay. The room was about 100 feet in diameter, but the wooden platform only was about 80 feet. The rest dropped straight down, and, from what Iya could hear, into water. It was like he was lying on a large, circular dock, that conncected to...nothing. There was no apparent exit.

Suddenly, he was pounced upon by a girl, with long black hair, fringed in red, with piecing purple eyes, filled with happiness and affection and amazement.



*"Ahh, you're alive!" *she cried, seizing his hands in hers, clutching them, feeling for his pulse. Finding it, she squeeled, and began tracing a finger across his neck in wonderment, her mouth hanging open slightly, as if she'd forgoten to hold her lip up. When she did so, he felt a small ridge of skin, raised up where she touched him. 

Looking around him, he realized he saw shapes, lying on the wooden floor. small, large, lying in piles, with some over the edges of the dock. There were so many...10...20...30...40, more. And, with a sinking feeling in his stomach, he realized what he was seeing: Corpses, of men, women, children, the elderly, anyone and anyone, no distinction being made.

Seeing his horrified gaze, the girl said *"Sad, isn't it? But, they wouldn't accept the truth of the gods into their hearts, and so, their lives meant nothing, infidels that they were. Don't fear for them, though; The gods are forgiving. After only a millenia of millenia, the gods will forgive them, and end their torture. So the quicker the day, the quicker they will be saved. It's kind, really"*.

Turning to the girl, mouth agape, he asked, his voice a whisper, *"What...what did you do...?" *She tilted her head at him, smiling sweetly, a gentleness in her expression at his naivety, her eyes closed, and she replied *"Silly...I brought you back from the dead, with the love of the gods!"*


----------



## Laix (Apr 15, 2011)

*Vaan Warholic *
_May as well give up now ..._

Vaan sighed as she caught his bluff. He took all the cards in the pile without another word, bringing his count back to it's original. "Alright alright, so you've got your what ... how many cards? I may as well give up ..." he muttered, slamming his cards down on the ground in a moment of anger. "Come on! I never lose! What's your secret Setsuka!?" 

Vaan laid down on the grass, resting his head on his arms as he looked up to the sky. What was the reward again? He honestly forgot. Did he have to buy her suntan lotion or something? No she won so ... she had to buy him suntan lotion? He was truly puzzled. "What's the reward for you winning again?"


*Lyra Murasaki*
_Where ... are you?_

A couple days later, Lyra had left the hospital fully recovered. After the operation, Dr. Warholic simply healed the wounds with a special clan spell that Lyra had forgotten the name of. Now, all she had was a large bandage visible on her waist through her top exposing her midriff, and a bandage on her thigh. 

Lyra was now wondering through the center of Fuzengakure, looking for her teammates. Kyo and ... who was the other one? She needed to find them immediately. The first place she went to check was the training fields, but of course that was a dead end. _I guess the only place left is the Fuzenkage Mansion ... worth a shot._

She walked up to the large mansion where the Fuzenkage lived with her family - Kyo and Kei. She wasn't sure if Kyo's father lived there too, but it wasn't on her mind now. Lyra gently knocked on the door, waiting for a reply. The impatient girl however couldn't even wait a few seconds, and turned to shouting his name. *"KYO! YOU IN THERE!? KYOOO!?"*

*Tifa Warholic*
_The Galenthis Caves Part 2_










​
"Tifa-san, strike him head on!" Taka smirked, charging forward with a war cry. Tifa nodded and soared into the sky, flipping over the beast. It's tentacles were flying around, hitting everything it could. It scraped across the walls, causing large amounts of rock drenched in lava to fall down on to the duo. 
"Dust Release: Weaving Prism!" Taka held out his hands and formed a crystal-clear cube around him and Tifa, with visible lines of chakra weaved together to make the shield tighter. The rocks of lava bounced off and some even hit the Devo. 
"Woah ... Dust Release?! You're from Iwagakure?" Tifa breathed, crouching down on the ground to catch her breath. 
"The Nirvanian Family is originally from Iwagakure. But we are talking thousands of years ago! Due to so many bloodlines entering the family, there is a chance you could have any Kekkei Genkai!" he answered, still keeping the shield up. "I'm no skilled user though. I only know a couple of techniques!"
"It's _amazing_ none-the-less!" Tifa smiled, standing up and clenching her fists. "Alright ... on the count of three ... tw-"
"GO!" Taka commanded as he released the shield and charged forward, leaving a confused Tifa. 

"I said on the count of three!" Tifa complained, charging forward behind him. 
"You ... said three!" he laughed, jumping into the air and sending a precise sword strike towards the Devo's large head. It slammed it's tentacle straight into Taka, who managed to quickly recover from his fall and carry on attacking. 

"I'm going to launch it into the air!" Tifa yelled as she clenched her fist, building up chakra. "Cherry Blossom Impact!" Tifa slammed her fist into the ground, creating a large earthquake that was sent straight towards the Devo. She then quickly cupped her fingers around her mouth and inhaled. "Fire Style: Great Fireball Jutsu!" A breath of fire later and a large fireball was heading towards the earthquake. The two techniques clashed, creating a flaming dance of debris that slammed into the Devo, before the initial earthquake lifted it into the sky. "Your turn, Taka!"

"Dust Style: Atomic Dismantling Jutsu!" The Prince held out the palm of his hands aimed upwards as a bright cube began to form. He then shot it towards the Devo as it expanded rapidly, and quickly consumed the beast, before the inside exploded in a bright light. The walls of the cube restricted the size of the blast radius, devouring everything inside. "And that's ... over and done with!"

*J Koizumi*
_The sweet scent of death ... and teamwork!_

"Cabbage ... you're getting good! And nice to see Monkey doing something!" he smirked, getting up from where he was. The fire walls combined with the lava technique should stop her with ease, but she had other ideas. J had a feeling from when she first arrived that she wasn't the enemy you faced on a simple C-Rank mission. Had the mission officials got it wrong? Or did they intend for this. J wondered if it was something to do with his past that he was put on this mission ...

"Water Style: Alluvial Aquifer!" A large burst of water surrounded the woman in prison, covering her in all directions while also sprouting pillars that went in multiple directions. The lava and fire technique was blocked, but the technique seemed to take a lot out of her as it dissapeared. "Fucking ... running out of chakra! I'll have to end it with this!" she gasped, lifting her axe into the sky. J saw this coming however, and quickly appeared behind her with a kunai to her neck.

"Such a sweet scent ... though I can't let that happen. Cabbage, launch a fireball now!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 15, 2011)

*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka smiled widely, tilting her head to one side.  "*I dunno, I guess I'm just a natural at this game*!"  She giggled.  When he said he forgot she frowned and leaned very close to him, pointing at him in fake anger.  "*Hey, you weren't supposed to forget the deal, mister*!"  She then smiled at him.  "*Well... since you forgot...  Maybe I'll make a new deal*..."  She leaned forward to the point where her and Vaan's lips were barely touching and put her soft hands on his chest.  She then pushed with all her might, sending him rolling backwards into the water.  She giggled.  Boys were so easy.


*Date Uchiha*

This is gonna be close!  Date released another fireball at the woman, concentrating his last dregs of chakra.  As soon as he fired off the jutsu he fell to a knee, breathing heavily.  "*Hah... hah...  Fuck...  Used too much chakra*..."  He forced himself to stand up, but his legs were wobbly.  He was painfully reminded that he was still a genin and firing off jutsu of this level tired him out.  He had a long way to go before he was as powerful as he wanted to be.


----------



## River Song (Apr 15, 2011)

*Yata*

He walked out into the field he had ecided to train, his resolve to make his glass release better was stronger than ever. He sat beside a small pond observing the ripples in the watter as he threw stone in. He watched as he made small amounts of glass again and again draining his chakra. He was annoyed it was getting slightly harder but at a very slow pace. His anger peaking he thre the small orb of glass at a tree in anger, his patience now destroyed.


----------



## Burke (Apr 15, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Starting to worry_

"Honor thy mother..." "He who he curseth his mother; his blood shall be upon him. The eye that despiseth to obey his mother  the ravens of the valley shall pick it out, and the young eagles shall eat it."

"Tsk" Zettai made the sound as he slightly shook his head to himself. He had been told of religous types of people before, those who worship a diety instead of their ancestors. Zettai had been raised on the traditional beliefs of holding those who came before you on a holy status, and that their spirit and strength would be passed on and combined with future generations.

It was not as if Zettai was intolerant in any way to this girl and her beliefs, his father had always stated that he should respect everyone regardless of differences. This topic usually arose after Zettai had been harassed since coming to konoha over his 'differences'. He greatly respected her strong beliefs, and hoped to himself that this would translate to a fearsome spirit on the battlefield.

Although, her words certainly did agree with Zettai. The talk of respect for elders too was infused within him. He, as well, was not growing too fond of the son of the fuzenkage.

_"I just hope her faith wont conflict with anything..."_ he thought.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Date Uchiha*
> 
> This is gonna be close!  Date released another fireball at the woman, concentrating his last dregs of chakra.  As soon as he fired off the jutsu he fell to a knee, breathing heavily.  "*Hah... hah...  Fuck...  Used too much chakra*..."  He forced himself to stand up, but his legs were wobbly.  He was painfully reminded that he was still a genin and firing off jutsu of this level tired him out.  He had a long way to go before he was as powerful as he wanted to be.



*Son Suwoko*
Date! Suwoko threw up his legs, catching the shinobi with a swift kick mid-vault. Suwoko landed, and swung the elongated Ruyi Bang in the direction of Date and his opponent.

Duck!!


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki*

She smiled warmly as she held his hand. This was weird as well, she only held Kyo hand. She smiled to herself this was the first of everything lately. She looked up at the boy that was near her, he was tall and seemed to up hold supreme honor. Kei giggled a bit when he smiled a bit when she called him a knight. So chivalrous this boy was and different..

“Hmm…I think I know a place and it’s the family favorite in my household.’ Kei thought for a moment

She grabbed the hand that held on to hers with the other free one and began to pull him to the spot. Even though this was a mask, all a mask, she felt good wearing this mask for him. Him not knowing what she truthfully is, it was for the best. And plus, knowing that she could make someone other than her family smile, it made her feel good.

Soon they made it outskirts of the village and into the valley, Kei smiled, when she was younger her mother took her here to have picnics and other family stuff. Usually her father would meet them here when he liked to come home…Kei loved the valley it was full of red spider lilies and up a huge hill there is where she was taking him..

“Come on! Come on!” Kei smiled finally letting him go and rushing up the hill…

This place was called, by the villagers, ‘The Lovers Drop’

“Shirou!!! Slow poke!!” Kei said as she was finally half way up the hill waving her hands around wildly

* Kyo and Taiyou Aosuki *

He looked at the girl and stared for a moment and but he didn’t place his head down in shame. No that was below him or any Fennikkusu or Aosuki, whatever blood that ran though him. He caught his mother looking at him, her smirk clear on her face as she sipped her tea before crossing her legs looking back up at him. Kyo knew what she was waiting for…

Kyo was always outspokens, it was in his blood

Kyo took a deep breath, “Whats right or wrong doesn’t exist it is when we think that it become so. My mother knows me like the back of her hand and she knows who I get. I wouldn’t talk like this around my mother if I knew she was embarrassed by this fact. What right where ever you come from is probably going to be considered weird from our stand point.”


Taiyou smirked

“The thing is, my mother always told me that holding my back my tongue some of the times will get me in trouble, but if it makes me happy then do so.” Kyo said and then he clutched his fist, “As they say when in Konaha do what people in Konaha do…But now you in Fuzen, what is considered normal there…Is probably not here…Because we as a village was found in a different belief….Other than your own…” he ended smirking

Taiyou smiled and turned to Shin, “…He is very headstrong on taking my place as Kage…”she giggled

Kyo turned  to his mother, “I am not headstrong…I will become Kage of this place and make everyone proud!” he said


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 15, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*
"My girl sheep is giving you some pretty good advice Bishi-trash. You should do well to respect your mother. She brought you into the world and can take you out of it. I may pick on her but trust me I'll never forget all she has done for me. Still I was far worse than you as a kid. It's a wonder she hasn't kicked your ass through a house or two." Shinosuke laughed at his own comment once again but he was slightly impressed at his girl sheep. He respected conviction in his allies and was glad she had it. It was that sort of steadfast hold on ones' own belief that might annoy others but it also made a person strong willed. Zettai's little outburst did not go unnoticed. Shin glared at the boy as he turned his attention to Taiyou.

"The Mugenshi are the perfect lapdogs. Soldiers through and through. Ive dealt with them before... blood lust is not uncommon in our world but that clan just gives me bad vibes."


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki and Taiyou*

He smirked as he put his hands in his pockets and leaned back, "Wanna be bishi? Ha! Please, I am the definition of Bishounen...Remember that next time when your girl is thinking about me while she with ya."Kyo said and then turned to his mother and smirked. She had never once tried to control him, but she did put him though walls once or twice...

But he wanted to get stronger, so he endured it and never once back down, and he knew one thing about his mother...

She loved it when people stood up against her...
So she could knock them the hell down...

Soon he heard pounding at the door,"Oi...Gotta go, mom...See ya Shin.."Kyo said going downstairs,"I'll bring Kei home..Its late any old way..."

Taiyou smiled at her son as she placed her cup on the table,"I did many times slam him into the ground, but he is destined to do what he pleases and take my punches...Heh...I wonder who he takes after?"Taiyou thought outloud and then turned her head when she heard Shin

Taiyou clenched her fist,"The Muzen...Are indeeded someone I would like to keep an eye on...But at the same time, I have to much on my hands, the situation and Kiri and among my own village is overwhealming..."Taiyou said leaning back

"I owe them alot to my achievement...But at the same time, even I am on the guard when the Muzen leader is here...Like he is so type of viper ready to strike.."Taiyou said but then smirked,"But...I am also the Phoenix that will rise up out of any ashes.."

Kyo opened the door and saw Lyra,

"You know you don't have to yell.."he smirked as he looked at her


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 15, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Iyashii Unabara]*
> 
> *"RAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!" *Iya screamed, his back arching, quivering for a few seconds, and then slamming against the smooth wooden floor. Electric ells swam through his veins as his blood flowed again, magma-hot water flooded his eyes, letting him see, a cool ocean breeze lifted greetings to his ears, the silty sea floor enveloped his body, cool to the touch, and his nose was clogged with water, smelling of salt. He saw, heard, felt, and smelt the sea, and it breathed life back into his body.
> 
> ...



Iyashii leaned back against the wood, unable to hold back his horror. 40 or so people, dead, because of him. To save his life. *"All...all those people on the train...slaughtered, for me..."*

Suddenly, the girl shot up, her back straight, her eyes wide. *"Train? What train? You remember the train!?" *Her eyes shone, and her look of astonishment slowly turned to one of wonder. *"You...you've been allowed to retain your memories, by the Gods of the Deep...they...they spared your mind from the darkness of the abyss..." *Her hand reached out, gently running her fingers down his cheek, as if touching a fragile relic, or an endangered animal. *"And I was the one to revive you...!" *Her voice hit a fevered pitch, and she wrapped her arms around him, picking him up with surprising ease. She gingerly caried him over to a bed, lying in the center of the platform that Iya hadn't noticed. Lying him down, she tucked him in like a carring mother, and whispered, her voice full of awe, and fear, and perhaps even love, *"You get some rest now, okay? I'll clean up these bodies, and then get you a nice hot meal, and when you're feeling well, I'll call for Diver-sama, and he can see you, and your life will begin here in the heart of the Deep Gods"*. She leaned down over him and gingerly kissed his forehead, adding *"Thank you, Calm Seas-kun"*.

As Iya lay in the soft bed, listening to the girl absentmindedly pushing the bodies over the edge, snapping and crunching noises coming from the water, he thought *By the sage...what have I gotten myself into? *However, he wasn't able to think much more, as he quickly fell asleep.


----------



## River Song (Apr 15, 2011)

*Suneko*

Today was the day he became a fully fledged shinobi, the day he joined the ranks of Konoha's forces, the day he begins to defend the Leaf. He jamp out of his bed as if an electric shock had ran through his body. He quickly changed int his ninja gear, a pair of loose cargo pants and amesh vest topped with a white Kimono. He also had a pouch of elongated Kunai knives and in his left pocket his summoning scroll and a duplicate just incase.

He walked out of the door into the gleaming sunlight of Konoha, he was happy but one concern of his was, would his team live up to his standards. If they didn't hthey would only serve to drag Suneko down and that would simply not do. He began walking at a brisk pace down the street, departing on the begining of his journey, what the future held for him is anyone's guess


----------



## Olivia (Apr 15, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Len Warhoolic]*
> 
> Len nodded saying *"A summoning? Interesting. I've never heard of a...mew"*. He arched his eyes at what she told him, about the cult. He hadn't even been half serious about it, but it seemed he'd been near enough. *"A new belief? Interesting. Well, if it makes you happy, Thalia, then that's all that matters. Mind telling me about it? Perhaps It was meant for me as well"*.
> 
> Leaning back on his bed, he shrugged, and said *"Oh, I don't know; being a ninja, annoying my siblings, being so amazing that I graduate in the same year as my older brother and sister. Pulling breaks, making girls swoon- well, not so much anymore; I'm a one girl-swooning guy now, I think- and, the like. And you?"*



*[Thalia]*

She thought about it for a half a second before saying "Oh it's okay-I'm sure you wouldn't be interested-" She then moved onto the next topic quickly by saying "So it seems we do have a few things in common.-" She then thought it over for a second and then said "But for me, I haven't done anything for a little while. I came to this village, and everyone from my village hates me apparently." She rolled her eyes, thinking of Kyo.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 15, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len tilted his head and said "But if it's your belief, I want to know about it. Most religions _do _tend to cast nonbelievers into the firey pits of hell". He looked at her with big, round, innocent eyes and asked *"Are you saying you want to cast me into the firey pits of hell, Thal-thal?"*

Len frowned, genuinely angry. *"And why exactly do they hate you? That's not very fair. You're strong, and smart, and kind, and beautiful. What's not to love?"*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She rubbed the side of her head as she said "Well, no, I don't want to do that-but still, it may be better if I didn't tell you-plus I don't want to dampen the mood." She gave a confident smile as she said "As for why they hate me, I really don't know-maybe it's because I get irritated easily or something, who knows. But anyways I don't care for them, so if they don't like me then it's there loss. Am I correct?"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 15, 2011)

*[Len]*

Scowling, Len said *"I feel as if there's something you're not telling me. Something wrong, about your religion. Are you emberassed of it? Do you think I'll think you're a bad person for it? Thalia, I don't care about your religion, I care about you. Don't you get it?" *Handing his head, he muttered *"You're such an idiot..."*

Rolling his eyes, Len said *"Don't get a big head, missy; Or you'll squish me when we kiss"*.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Complainingly said "There you said it, you dont care about my religion, you care about me, and this isn't affecting how I am in the _slightest_." She closed his eyes when he said the word "kiss". She calmly said "You know, there is something I haven't told you---in my religion it prohibits one from having a "sexual relationship" with another person. If that's something that you wanted to know about since it's from my religion then there you go."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 15, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She smiled warmly as she held his hand. This was weird as well, she only held Kyo hand. She smiled to herself this was the first of everything lately. She looked up at the boy that was near her, he was tall and seemed to up hold supreme honor. Kei giggled a bit when he smiled a bit when she called him a knight. So chivalrous this boy was and different..
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou*

 Shirou remained a bit silent as he usually would as he walked with Kei. Enjoyed things being peaceful like this, better than it was back then. The two walked through the night together, rather calmly. A normal male would most likely try something with this good-looking girl, however that wasn't the type of person Shirou was.

Kei appeared to be looking happy at the fact that he was coming with her. This was good, right? Yes, this is something Shirou wanted. If he can make others feel happy, then he himself would also.

If this is the case, then he will gladly spend this night with Kei.

As they made it through out the village, Shirou looked around. He saw parts of the village that he himself had not seen before. Surely she was taking him to a special area. It was then that he made it to a valley, that was filled with red spider webs.

He hurried up to her as she rushed up the hill. It didn't take him long to make it up to her. 

"Just what is this place?"

The boy asked her curiously.


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She smile when they made it up the huge hill, Kei flopped back into the red spider lilies. This was her favorite place, where she relaxed with her family and among other things. She enjoyed this night, it was new and unxpected, bringing fourth new changes and people.. Kei looked up when Shirou asked what this place was...

Kei sat up and picked one of the flowers,"...Lovers Drop..."Kei explained,"Well truthfully I don't know how it got this name, if I remember this is where one of my clan ancestors fell in love with a Phoenix..."

She smiled at the child tell but it was slightly painful as she twirled around the red flower in her hand. It was painful for the fact of her fate and her future. What did it have left, her blue highlight will one day take over her whole head of hair and she would then become a devil. She sighed, life was never good for her...

She then pointed over to the edge as she walked over,"The Phoenix you see took shape of a human female because she also fell in love...But that man never gave it back, she was devestated so she came up here and was about to jump.."Kei explained,"But then the man who truly loved her...Rushed after her and caught her when she was falling, in her shock she broke her magic and let him gaze upon her true form..."

Kei smiled,"So now lovers come here to prove something to each other..They would jump from this height and land in the lake below...Proving to the world that nothing will seperate them..."

Kei stood on the ledge of the hill and looked down, she couldn't even see the lake, which made it more exciting..

"Heh...One day I will go to the deepest part of hell..."Kei said but then she smiled at Shirou and took out her hand,"Will you accompy me though that long journey?"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 15, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len chuckled faintly. *"I meant that whatever your religion is, it won't bother me"*.

This, of course, was contradicted a second later, at what she said. He set his jaw, preparing to yell, but then just sighed, falling back on the bed. There was no anger in his voice as he spoke, just tiredness. *"So then Thalia, you know this, and you joined the religion anyways. Or, you found out later, but stayed. You must've, at some point, thought of me. At least now. But you don't quit. You don't even seem very uneasy about it. Which means, that to you, our relationship is nothing more than a friendship. Despite the kissing, despite the fact that you said no one but me ever complimented you so much, and so truthfully. Do my feelings mean nothing to you? Do you think I was just playing around? That I was just joking? That I don't really care for you?" *He sat up and looked at her, pain in his eyes. *"Just...just go, Thalia. I don't want to talk to you...I hope your religion is very fufilling to you"*.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 15, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou*

The night wind blew through the air past the young genin. Giving a beautiful whisper of the wind to the ears. This was surely a calming night, one where ones should relax and enjoy themselves. Even though Shirou cannot read her mind, he can feel that shes also enjoying herself. 

"...Lover's Drop, huh?"

He looked up at the beautiful wight moon that gave a mystical feel to the night. Even when this is the darkness, this is the one of peace that does not threaten their own. 

Kei Aosuki, she surely came to this place for some reason, probably because she herself is happy.

The black-haired boy looked over at the innocent-looking girl as she told the tale of this hill. Although he has yet to grasp the full concept of love, he gets the jest of this tale. 

"Heh...One day I will go to the deepest part of hell..."Kei said but then she smiled at Shirou and took out her hand,"Will you accompy me though that long journey?"

These words made Shirou's eyes widen for a few seconds. Something like that..to a girl like her...Well it isn't as if he knows everything about her. He can't be completely sure of what to say...but...soon enough he does..

Shirou's eyes meet with hers.

"Hell...that shouldn't be a place for you to worry about. Yet, I shouldn't say that when I know so little of you. Don't judge your life so quickly, it isn't made like that..."

He remains silent for a brief moment and walks closer to the end of the cliff with his eyes piercing down into the darkness

"...Kei Aosuki, even when the time comes that you do go to the deepest part of hell...I won't go there with you...."

After facing darkness, Shirou's will is unmoved. Staying on as a constant light that refuses to let itself and the ones close to it, be enveloped by the darkness..

This brave light stares upon this blue-haired girl that he has only just met. Even so, he's sure of what to do..

"...I'll drag you out of hell, and wipe everything that stands in the way of our path to getting out!"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 15, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Len]*
> 
> Len chuckled faintly. *"I meant that whatever your religion is, it won't bother me"*.
> 
> This, of course, was contradicted a second later, at what she said. He set his jaw, preparing to yell, but then just sighed, falling back on the bed. There was no anger in his voice as he spoke, just tiredness. *"So then Thalia, you know this, and you joined the religion anyways. Or, you found out later, but stayed. You must've, at some point, thought of me. At least now. But you don't quit. You don't even seem very uneasy about it. Which means, that to you, our relationship is nothing more than a friendship. Despite the kissing, despite the fact that you said no one but me ever complimented you so much, and so truthfully. Do my feelings mean nothing to you? Do you think I was just playing around? That I was just joking? That I don't really care for you?" *He sat up and looked at her, pain in his eyes. *"Just...just go, Thalia. I don't want to talk to you...I hope your religion is very fufilling to you"*.



*[Thalia]*

She stood up quickly as she yelled at him "You just don't understand! I never said your feelings mean nothing to me, and that's just what's so hard about this whole thing! I don't want to give up on our relationship, I really don't, but after I told _you_ that you probably wouldn't want to hear you continued to pester me about it, so I told you, and I was correct, you _would_ and _did_  care that I told you about it. But you know, I don't have to stand for this, I'll just leave." She then got up off the bed as her necklace glistened in small sunlight that was in the room and then walked out of the room. 

Not caring if anyone else in the house would see her she mumbled to herself "That good for nothing Len, I didn't realize how annoying he could be---I really need to think this over." She then walked towards the door of the house, ready to leave.


----------



## Laix (Apr 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_An amorous embrace~_

As Kyo opened the door, she stood there frozen for a moment. No more was she roaring his name outside in the sun, but she was now stood on the spot, her hair a mess and her clothes hastily put on. The bandages on her stomach were still visible, and she had a few bruises on her face. "You fucking ... idiot!" she gasped as she wrapped her arms tight around her neck, pulling him into an embrace. As she pulled away, she looked away to try and hide the bruises on her face. No questions answered, none should be asked. 

"So ... uh ... when's our first mission huh?" she uttered, twirling her moonless midnight locks. She glanced a few looks to him, waiting for his reply. Now she thought about it, where was their third team member? Lyra couldn't even remember the girl's name or anything. Heck, she wasn't even sure if it was a girl in the first place. "Well?"

*Tifa Warholic*
_Reap the rewards!_

With the mission a sucess, Tifa and the Prince (now transformed and being referred to as _"Takano"_, something Tifa was still getting used to) were being thanked and greeted by the various villagers of Nirvana. They stood at the entrance of the ancient city with the elder, who was holding a crimson scroll that Tifa knew was for her. 

"Thank you young ones, for your services to us. We are forever grateful!" The old man began, giving a bright beam. He handed the scroll to Tifa, resting his palm on hers as he gave it a slow shake. 
"It's an honour sir, truly," Tifa smiled, admiring the scroll as she took it in her hands. It had a sort of glow to it, and it was tied perfectly with a gold cotton rope. "I can't wait to meet this summon here!"
"Meet him now!" "Takano" laughed, taking the scroll and tossing it into the air. It burst into a display of dazzling flames which let off a small dash of sparkles into the sky. It lit up the night sky around them, expanding like a glorious display of fireworks. A figure emerged from the flames, jumping down to the ground while still on fire. 

"This is a baby Sith, newly born," the Prince added, admiring the glowing cub. It shaked off it's flames, before revealing it's red fur and tiger-like appearance. It had black fur on the end of it's tail, and a small lock of hair on it's head. It gave a small growl which Tifa couldn't help find cute, and gave in to it's charm. She picked it up and cradled it in her arms like a baby. It gave off a large grin as it played with her dangling hair. 
"He's sooo~ cute! Thank you so much!" Tifa couldn't be more grateful as she picked up the scroll from the ground and turned around, heading for the long roads ahead. As she gave a quick wave to the villagers, the Prince quickly caught up to her, placing a hand on her shoulder.
"Hey uh ... I was thinking maybe, we could hang out sometime ..." he suggested sheepishly, rubbing the back of his head. Tifa giggled at his suggestion, with the cub giving a tiny growl towards the Prince. It was like Tifa and her summon were getting on already.
"Yeah, that sounds pretty cool. You should come and visit Konoha sometime!" 
"Haha, yeah I will. Well, I guess I'll see you around," he gave a sheepish grin, before giving her a small kiss on the cheek. Tifa saw it as a sort of goodbye, and nothing more. She gave one last wave to them all before turning around and heading back towards Konoha. 

After an hour of walking, Tifa had finally reached the border of the Fire Country. Turning the corner, she saw her teammates walking past. With the red crimson tiger cub walking next to her, she couldn't help but be exicted at another moment to be happy. "Hey guys!" She yelled with a smile, catching their attention. 

*J Koizumi*
_Mercy ... it's pointless._

As Cabbage shot the blazing fireball towards the two, he spun her around in a style of dance, pushing himself away while also putting her face-first in front of the crimson inferno. It smashed into her, setting her alight while also knocking her to the ground. She screamed in horror as her body burned to crisp, with J blatantly ignoring her. It's not that he wanted to be so cold, but in this world you needed to be. Sympathy to your enemies will just get you killed, and he needed to install this teaching in his students.

"Cabbage, you okay?" he asked, supporting the kid. "You did alright out there y'know. But you're gonna have to do better if you don't wanna get punched in the face. Now let's go find Rabbit," he smirked, helping him walk towards Sunagakure. 

Turning the corner, he saw Tifa up ahead, with a small red cub next to her. He instantly recongised the animal as the rare and almost extinct Sith Tigers. Immediately, he wondered how she got such a creature, then realised it must've been from the mission she was sent on. "Yo Jugs! Nice summon ya got there!"

*Vaan Warholic*
_Stupid girls ..._

"Mister? You sound fiv-" Before he could even finish his sort-of-insult, she was already in his face. She could feel her warm breath brushing his lips as they were just moments apart. "What the ...?" Vaan thought for a moment she was going to kiss him, and wasn't sure what to expect or do. Did she have feelings for him? Maybe she did after all those sexual gestures and other stuff she was doing ... but that could just be lust, _right_?

*SPLASH!*

Vaan rose from the water, spitting water out of his mouth. Yep, she was just kidding - of course. "H-Hey! Fine then, we'll play like that!" he yelled with a grin, before reaching out and grabbing her arm, before yanking her in the water with him. He had to admit - he was having a good time. It beat staying at home, doing pretty much nothing, and he seemed to find some sort of friendship with Setsuka, to his surprise. She brought a happier, more excitable side out of Vaan that nobody else seemed to be able to do. 

A snap back to reality, and he's just noticed he's still holding her hand. _Shit!_ Awkward much? He quickly pulled his hand away, turning away from her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

At first she was taken back from the boy response. Kei almost fell backwards but she pushed herself towards him. But that didn't hide the blush on her face, she looked at him for a minute and nodded to herself. This was going to be different, maybe not in a great way, but it was taking a step in that direction...

Kei moved close to him and began to reach out to him, but she slowly withdrew her hand away but she shook her head. She wanted to show him how happy she was, the words wouldn't come out but the feeling was burning her up..

So she bit her lip and hugged him, tightly, his hot body temperature warming her up. Her hands went up as she pulled him closer to her...

"Thank you..."she cried,"Thank you so very much..."

She nuzzled her face into his chest before looking down and pulling away...

"Its late...Do you want to go home? I'll walk you..."she smiled

---
*Kyo Aosuki*

He got a real good look at the beat up Lyra, her face bruised up and her bandages were showing, but then she pulled him into a surprise hug. At first he was shock but then he returned it, but as soon as he did she pulled away asking about a mission.  He frowned at how thick headed she was and grabbed her arm, pulling her back into his chest..

"Before that...Tell me what the hell happened to you?"Kyo asked releasing her a bit but he still had her in his arm

He looked at her for a minute,"Tell me where it hurts?"Kyo said before kissing her bruises on her face, the cut over her upper eye brow, the swollen lip, any where Kyo saw a bruise he kissed it before pulling away..

"Lets find Thalia and we can get my mom to okay one~"he said


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


Date looked up at Tifa, catching his breath.  He smiled and rose a hand, waving at her.  He put a hand on J's arm as he supported him.  "*Thanks, J, I can walk*."  He took a deep breath and straightened up, before walking over to her and crouching down in front of her tiger.  "*Wow., this is one awesome summoning, Tifa-ch... -san.  Hey!  Reshi*!"  The white dragon landed before the tiger.  It cocked its head to the side before nodding at the tiger.  It was a sign of acceptance, which was rare between a dragon and any other species.  Reshiram was holding the cargo still in its hands.  Date looked at Tifa.

"*That box is our mission, we have to deliver it to Sunagakure.  I imagine you might want to rest after coming back from your personal mission, so do you want to come along with us or head back to Konoha*?"


*Setsuka Yomura*

"*Wa~ah*!"

Setsuka cried out as she was pulled into the water.  Vaan pulled his hand from hers and she blushed a little bit, before smiling at him.  She smiled at him and splashed him with some water, before glomping him and tackling him into the water, holding him under and giggling, before returning to the surface and pulling him with her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 16, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was doing pushups as he counts as his two wolves on his back in the cave. Atleast he had finally gotten some sleep. He, spike and the artic wolf was pumping blood through their veins. He and his two wolves decided to race to the bottom of the moutain. It was a tie, Hakro was wondering about Akira. _"I was wondering if he was looking for him at the moment or not. I wonder if some raped my sister whatever."_ He pulled out a kunia to cut throw the thin ice of the lake. Spike howled and so did the artic wolf, their master was trying to fish in this frozen over lake. Hakro bate the line to find something in their wasteland at the moment. Hakro waited for hours to go by till he got something as he pulled it upward then punched it killing it. He fished intill whatever fished he had for both of him and his two wolves at the moment.He kept walking up the mountain to find the moutain and the cave he was staying in. He could the fish, as he fed his wolves before eating his own meal. 

He was wondering if anyone would come after him if he stayed up here for most of the time, _"my sister is coming at some point, best time to kill her off and that be the rest of her."_ Spike wondering what his masters plans as he ate his fish and started playing with the other artic wolf. Hakro was in his own thoughts as he noticed something sparking, he guessed it was the ice with what sun is up here at the moment. He ot up and started punching the wall of the cave to work on his taijutsu. Spike was a bit down from his sister not being here. She had a effect on himm to come back to his sences at some point. The artic wolf growled at Spike and Spike follow him out of the cave to speak with out Hakro hearing them. Spike growled and jumped to another ledge of the moutain as the Artic wolf follow him as they were on their own for a bit as Hakro was back to training as he slips falling deeper into the ice caves.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina woke up as she had a nightmare at the moment as she had a vision that her brother was in trouble. She know he never came back to the cabin yet and that worried her some. She got out of bed, went to the bathroom as she splash cold water on her face as she heard the morning birds chirping at the moment. Pegasus since something was wrong and stuck his head through her window that she fixed on her own. "He can take care of himself, but you have a soft spot for him." "I don't know where he be at this moment, he would not be in Fuzen at the moment he does not like being in this village." [/COLOR="Magent"]"Let's start by searching the motains, I have a hint about something, that we may check out." Akina nods as he nods his head and runs to the front of the cabin. Akina changed clothes and runs out of the cabin grabbing some rice cakes as they flew off to find Hakro.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 16, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Hushed voices came from the misty bath. "...is someone here?" Standing in the hot water, she waded towards the voices. Two figures, huddled close together on the wall that separated the men's side and the woman's. "huh..?" The figures became more visible as she slowly crept closer. A deep hushed voice spoke in the others ear as his hand visibly crept up the other figures inner thigh. "Hey..you were the one who wanted an adult conversation. And its late at night. There's no one else here." _"Even so.."_ The woman shuddered as she pressed against the wall, letting out a soft moan. 

"Uh..Hey? What are ya'll doing?!?" "BWAUUHAHAHWWWW!!!" The man quickly turned towards Kuzunoha. "Uh!?" _"I'm sorry! I have to go!!" _The male quickly turned towards the woman as he stretched his arm out to her. "NOOO!! Wait!!" Leaning against the wall, he let out a long draw out sigh. "Awwwwwwwwwwwww" Kuzu pressed the wet towel against her body as a vein pulsated on her forehead.  *"Hey pervert. How about you go to a hotel and do that and not a womans bath!!"* *"AHH!! Sorry!!"* Quickly turning away, he broke out in a sprint after the woman who just left. Kuzunoha simply shok her head as she stepped out of the pool. "..wow. I fall asleep for just a little while and this happens."

*Yoko*

"To travel into the world of men! There will be a contest between the Amazon youngsters to scout the world of man for men! We need a large amount of men to help keep the Amazons strong and our numbers large!" Yoko was putting on her armor when a thick tall girl knocked into her. "Hey watch out Sasquatch."  She turned around, "What did you say small fry?" Yoko laughed, "You heard me." The large girl picked her up with one arm, "I'm going to smash you into pieces shrimp." Yoko was just about to knee her face in when they were interrupted. "Hey! The fights will be in the arena only!" The large girl let go of Yoko and Yoko landed on her feet easily. "See you in the arena freak." Yoko turned and walked away.

"The first round will be between Hana and Yoko! Let the round begin!" Yoko walked through the bright arch and into the arena. Yoko raised her hand and the auidence cheered! "The devil of demise! The temptrest of the heart of all! Yoko!" The auidence screamed and began to clap. "Now the jester of the queens. The silly top. Hana!" Hana ran out and jumped up and down firing confetti. She had make up on her face that was white and had spirals of red on her face. "This is going to be weird."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 16, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii woke up some time later- though how much later he wasn't sure; perhaps...two or three hours? It was impossible to tell in this dark, domed cavern- to find Rose- as the girl had explained her name was- gone. Along with the mass of corpses, which, to be honest, Iya wasn't too sure which he was happier not to see. He was about to get out of his bed, when, with a loud _shoop! _off the edge of the platform, he saw her climb over the edge, a plate of food in her hands. Both she and it were amazingly dry. *"Are you hungry, little one?" *she asked him, smiling sweetly.

This oddly maternal vibe Iya was getting off her increased, as she began to feed him herself. Iya didn't fight back, as he was too afraid of her snapping- which, he would imagine, someone who could take 40 people's lives and not shed a tear was liable to do. When she was done, she asked him *"So, are you readdy to meet Diver-sama?" *Swallowing the last of his food, Iya asked *"So, do you mind telling me, who is this Diver-sama?"*

Rose's eyes lit up, and she began, her voice full of devotion and worship, *"We would all be lost without Diver-sama. He is the one who speaks to the gods, in place of the Kishou Awa"*. She looked at him dreamily for a moment, before snapping out of it with a shake of her head. Blushing, she went on, keeping her eyes off of him *"A-anyway, he leads us, he guides us, he directs the miracles of the Deep Gods, and if we follow him, we will reach the peace of the deep. The gods are so forgiving, in fact, that they promise that if he misguides us, and we still follow him, they will forgive us, because we thought we were doing their work"*. She looked back at him, and smiled *"They're very kind to us, the gods"*.

*"It is good to hear you speak that way Rose" *came a voice from where Rose had climbed up. Looking over, Iya saw a tall old man, with stark white hair, hanging down the back of his white robes and the sides of his head, and two strands down the front of his head, like drooping antenna. He was flanked by two thickly muscled guards on either side, both wearing black leather, showing off their tatooed arms, with fish and serpents deep underwater. He couldn't tell their original skin color, as any bit of skin not covered in underwater scenery was painted hues blue to black.



Walking forward, the two guards following wordlessly a few steps behind, the man continued *"The Deep Ones are indeed forgiving to their followers, and the slience of the deep will meet us when we die"*. Stopping at the bed, he bowed and said to Iyashii *"I am Garamond Diver, otherwise known as Diver-sama. It is good to meet you, Iyashii Unabara, 'Calm Seas'. 'I am the humble guide of the Worshipers of The Deep Gods, simply here to interpret and relay the great ones' words. I do not deserve the respect or adoration I recieve from the other worshipers, but I take it with grace. I understand that it is really meant for the gods, and relay the love to them"*. Tilting his head slightly, he continued *"So I have heard that you have retained your memories of before you were touched by the gods, and the waters of life seeped through your body, briging you back from the deep. I would like to speak with you, if you do not mind, as I show you about your new home"*.

Iya answered immediately *"Sure. I'd love to"*. He was smart enough to know that it was a good chance to plan an escape. He swung his legs over the edge of the bed and landed on the floor, stretching, glad to be out of bed finally. Diver put a hand on his shoulder lightly, simply guiding him, and began walking towards the edge of the platform with Iya at his side, the two guards following. Rose blinked, started, before jumping to her feet and attempting to run around one of the guards, to Iya's side. He stopped her, and muttered "Stay here, girl". Iya looked back at her for a moment, but continued on wordlessly with Diver. About a second or two later, Iya heard an "Rah!" cry, and turned once more.

The guard who had spoken to Rose had  the tip of a blade sticking out of his armor, right at his heart. It pulled out, and as blood began to flow out the wound, the blade punched out of his neck. It pulled out again, and reappeared once, twice, thrice, four, five, ten more times. Then, he fell over, and Rose stood over him, a horrible anger visible on her face. As she continued stabbing his corpse, she began to yell, thrust by thrust, *"You- do- not- tell- me- were- to- go! I revived him! I saved his life! I brought him back- from- the brink- of death! He is my charge! Mine to protect! Mine- mine- mine- MIIIIIINE!!"*

Blood flowing from his, in total (Iyashii had counted), 30 wounds, Rose stood over his body, gasping heavily, before staring, a scowl on her face and her brow furrowed, at Diver. *"You know the Covenant; you speak it daily. 'Any Wa Ushinawa Koe- unlost voices- are to be eternally guarded by those that brought them back from the deep'"*. Diver looked at her for a moment, before nodding slightly. *"Of course. Feed the body to the children, will you?"*. She nodded, pushing the corpse into the water with a heavy splashed, fallowed by the usual crunching and tearing sounds.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 16, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> At first she was taken back from the boy response. Kei almost fell backwards but she pushed herself towards him. But that didn't hide the blush on her face, she looked at him for a minute and nodded to herself. This was going to be different, maybe not in a great way, but it was taking a step in that direction...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou*

Shirou wasn't hiding anything, he was being full on serious with this girl in front of him. One of his eyebrows raised once he noticed her face getting red. Was she getting mad again? That didn't matter, he wouldn't take back what he said.

This path was the one he had chosen, the one he wanted.

This feeling that Kei was giving off, this happiness. He gladly accepted this, letting her pull him in for a hug. He didn't completely understand Kei's feelings but that didn't matter to him. This cold face held a warm and soft one in his chest.

""Its late...Do you want to go home? I'll walk you...""

"...Walk me home? Don't be ridiculous. Isn't it natural for the male to walk the female home? Besides, I'm one of the very few 'Chosen Ones' in history. It'll take a lot of effort to throw me into trouble."

Shirou looked over at the Fuzen Village with his eyes. He then looked down into her eyes....

"Come on, Kei Aosuki. I'll take you home,"

His hand carefully held onto hers, one that would be difficult to remove. Together, he moved down the hill along with her, making sure that there would be no danger.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

"Whoa.." stumbling abit in the hot water, she put her hand  out on the edge of the pool. "I've been in the bath waaaay too long." Stepping up onto the concrete she walked towards the door and kicked it open. "Ahhh..time to go home." Walking towards a basket with her stuff in it, she pulled out her pair of panties. "Hehe. Froggy-chan. Your my favorite pair of undies." Bending over, she slipped both of her slender feet into them and slid them up her legs. 

_sometime later_

"All dressed. Well, its a pretty good walk back to the village." Sliding her hands into her pockets, Kuzu strolled out of the bath house. Opening the glass doors, she noticed the man from before but he was faced the other way. Suddenly a slap rang out in the silent night. "Ouch." Reeling back, he rubbed his face.

*Yoko*

Hana charged at Yoko while spinning a top on her head and began to bounce it around on her body to impress the crowd. Some clapped but most didn't care. "Don't you know that we are her to fight!" Hana was too busy concentrating on the top when she looked down and saw Yoko right underneath her. "Crap." Yoko bent backwards and and her foot connected to her chin causing her to fly through the air. Hana landed quite a few feet away from the initial point. The crowd cheered, "How'd you like that!?!?" Yoko raised her arms accepting the praise of the crowd. Yoko turned back around to see Hana getting up from the ground. "Hah, look how cute you look." Hana had her makeup smeared of her face replaced with some dirt. "Huh? Oww."  Yoko began to walk over to Hana and bent over in front of Hana. "Wow.... I never noticed from how far apart we just were." The crowd ooohhhed. "Huh?" Yoko pulled her close to her face, "I will give you a kiss to make it better." Hana didn't know what to do. "Huh? Uh, uh , uh, uh, uugghhhkkk.." Hana's face became flushed and her head cocked to the side. "A clean knock out. Hah!" Yoko dropped Hana to the ground and the crowd screamed! "Yoko you're so HOT!!!" "Yoko please kiss me!" Yoko smiled at the praises. "I will always be naughty." Her mouth took the form of cat lips. "Heheehee."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 17, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She stood up quickly as she yelled at him "You just don't understand! I never said your feelings mean nothing to me, and that's just what's so hard about this whole thing! I don't want to give up on our relationship, I really don't, but after I told _you_ that you probably wouldn't want to hear you continued to pester me about it, so I told you, and I was correct, you _would_ and _did_  care that I told you about it. But you know, I don't have to stand for this, I'll just leave." She then got up off the bed as her necklace glistened in small sunlight that was in the room and then walked out of the room.
> 
> Not caring if anyone else in the house would see her she mumbled to herself "That good for nothing Len, I didn't realize how annoying he could be---I really need to think this over." She then walked towards the door of the house, ready to leave.



His face contorting in anger, Len charged down the stairs after Thalia, snatched a kunai off the table in the kitchen, and chucked it at the back of Thalia's head, knowing she'd be able to dodge, it, just getting her attention.

*"You idiot!" *Len cried. *"Of course I would want to hear that! Why wouldn't I want to!? Did you want to hurt me Thalia? Did you want me to go on thinking that...that you actually cared about me!?!? Well you don't, I know that now, because you were willing to let me go on thinking, that, that we had a chance, that we could actually...actually be together. You were willing to hurt me like that"*. His voice suddenly became sad, and he said *"Face it, Thalia, you never cared about me. Just...just go"*.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled at his manly ways, wasn't the times changing, females could take the men home now. But he held on to her hand again, she wasn't going to argue. This warm innocent feeling that was radiating off him was calming her. Kei had to think was this how her mother and father felt when they met each other?

A calm feeling?

Kei eyes looked at the ground and knock that thought out of her head before looking back up at Shirou...

"Chosen ones?"Kei repeated 

She looked at him curosity taken full control as she walked beside him,"
Is that why you have such cute ears?"Kei pointed out the little peek in his head where she could see the tip


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2011)

_Ikuto Uchiha_

It's been weeks now. The young Uchiha boy hasn't gotten a bit stronger than before. Yeah, he had as much free time as any other ninja would like to have, but what would be the point in that? He wouldn't get stronger and he wouldn't be able to be useful for the village. He hasn't heard anything from his teammates or sensei. Damn! How the hell was he suppose to get stronger if he didn't even have a decent team! He sighed. He gently place a small book he held in his hand inside his pouch. He would at least train in his own way... He took an old scroll out. The scroll had the symbol of the Uchiha marked into it. He opened the scroll and what seemed like a sealing seal was drawn on it. This scroll was one of the Uchiha newest style of training. This scroll needs a small sample of blood and it would create a sturdy clone of the body of who place blood on the seal. It would mimic the users every move and power. This clone would only poof way if the user would release it. 

Ikuto took a deep breath, he hated using this scroll. He never liked to fight against someone mirroring him. Though this would be of little importance. I think this is how the others feel when they are fighting Uchiha. The Uchiha can mimic almost every jutsu to perfection. Very well, Ikuto bit his finger and blood slowly started to pour out. He soon crossed his finger around the scroll and stepped back. Making a hand sign with one of his hand he said.

"Activate..."     

A poof of some soon appeared and perfect clone of him appeared in front of him. He looked at it and said. 

"Throw me the scroll."

The clone looked down and did exactly as Ikuto commanded, Ikuto smirked and said. 

"Been awhile hasn't it? You ready?"

"..."

"Right, I forgot. You things are only puppets made flesh. Take a few steps back and wait for my command to start this. Your orders are don't hold back. As soon as I say "Go" you'll charge at me and won't take any more commands from here on forwards. I'll release the this technique once I'm finished. Got it?"

The clone just nodded and did exactly as Ikuto asked. They both took a few steps back and the looked at each other. Fire in their eyes, Ikuto changed into a serious look and said.

"Don't hold back."

He took his glasses out and said.

"GO!"

They both ran at each other and clenched their fists. Their hand behind them, both about to throw the first hit!


----------



## Kenju (Apr 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She smiled at his manly ways, wasn't the times changing, females could take the men home now. But he held on to her hand again, she wasn't going to argue. This warm innocent feeling that was radiating off him was calming her. Kei had to think was this how her mother and father felt when they met each other?
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou*

Shirou immediately looked to the side at annoyance to his unnatural ears being commented on. To be easily said, he didn't like them at all. He looked back at Kei with a bit of a sour look.

"I can't say I like these things on my head, but I don't know for sure if being one of those is a reason why I have these ears. They don't make any sense and unneeded."

He made sure those cat-like ears were hidden as he held the cat in his arm.

"You see, In random times of history, there have been a select very few of people that have been blessed by the 'Star of Purity'. These blessed individuals are called, 'Saints'. They are said to be like pseudo Demi-Gods of humans. These people are naturally granted with talent, fortune, just about anything. That is what I am... "

Shirou looks up at the moon, for some reason he feels very close with it at times. Even when it is not there, almost like a special connection. 

"So, where is your home?"

He asked her as they walked through the dark streets.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She smiled at him, she thought it was really unique for him to have those as ears. But he was ashamed of it and potentially upset, but she liked it and as she walked with him she secretly wanted to touch them. Kei let go of the boys hand and got in front of him as he walked forward she was walking backwards. She listened to his story of how he was consider a Saint...

"Saint you say?"Kei asked,"...Maybe those ears are just a symbol of who you are?...Nevermind just throwing it out there."

She smiled but then she stopped when she saw her location, being in front of him yet again. Kei felt this trust about the boy, he wasn't manipulated by feelings or wants or desires as far as she could tell. He was pure at heart and soul. Kei placed her hand behind her back...

"I wish I was born a Saint..."Kei mumbled but then looked up at him and smiled,"But I was born under a different meaning...The meaning of insanity..."

Kei laughed before turning her back on him...It was time to cut some ties...He was pure and soon she will not be, soon she will turn on everyone she knows and if she doesn't do that she will be a power hungry monster..

"My last name is Aosuki...As in the second living of this clan, my future is to search for power and soon lose myself to the monster that lurks in me."Kei touched her chest as the moon began to glisten, she then touched her blue streak,"This is the sign that the monster had stirred and I will become the next head of the Aosuki clan and I _will_ bring everyone to their knees...."

She then turned to Shirou, she was smirking but the innocences she let herself hide behind was gone and she was staring at Shirou with blood lust eyes...

"I won't lay princess needing to be saved because you know why?...I am destined for this as much as you are destined to be a Saint.."she placed her finger on her lip,"Now...As of tonight we will not meet each other ever again..Or else.."

Kei grinned,*"I will..KILL YOU~"*

And as fast as that insanity was on her face the faster it went away and the innocent Kei returned...

"I had fun tonight though...But for your own safety...Please stay away from me."Kei said turning around and heading home


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2011)

_Ikuto Uchiha_

At as soon as a blink their fist had already clash with their faces. Pain crossed Ikuto, so this was his power? This clone was already mimicking what he was doing. Just like a puppet would. Ikuto and his target stepped back, just to dash once more towards each other this time the puppet was in offense and Ikuto in defense. Each fighting it out with all their might. Ikuto blocking and the clone relentlessly throwing a flurry of hit towards him. Ikuto was trying to match his hits, but it seemed like some of them actually got through. Ikuto was soon put against a tree. He hesitated and saw a fist hurdling at him. He quickly reacted and slapped it's hand away. The clone lost his balance, he took this opportunity and grabbed it by it's throat. As soon as his hand connected with it he slammed it to the tree on his back with all the force he could bear.

"...!!"

"Heh!" He smirked

He followed it up with a strong knee to the stomach, he repeated this once, twice, three times. And soon threw him to the ground. The clone quickly retaliated from the blows and dashed towards Ikuto. His smirk turn to shock and he soon was found his a fist that had impacted his face. This made him slightly be thrown back, his feet swept the floor and soon stopped half way. He panted, soon raising his gaze towards the clone. The clone was already heading towards him. Ikuto soon ran and once more both threw their fist at each other. Though, Ikuto head slightly moved and the clone fist missed by an inch. 

At that second Ikuto uppercut the clone in his chin and left the clone staggered. Ikuto soon followed it with a fist to the stomach. The clone was soon retaliated and started panting quietly. He raised his gaze slowly and towards Ikuto and got into a defensive stance. 

"Are you really fighting seriously?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 17, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

"So this is the borderline beteen Kiri and Fuzen or they even have one anyone." "The place may ave change, hills could turn into a moutains, perfect place for wolves at the moment. It is cold." She pulls down her headband to protect her eyes against the cold winds depending how the wind is going. Pegasus circles a area as he spoted two wolves sitting on a ledge or something. Pegasus lands on the rudge ground as he speaks the language of animals to comunicate. Akina as know clued to what was spoken or wat words that was exchanged at all. "Okay, we go up and we four will dee what the cave that you guys were staying at." "My brother is not be happy to see me at all." Pegasus flew Akina up some to the other ledge, as the wolves jumped the ledges to the cave entrance. Akina jumped off Pegasus as she went ahead as she pulled out her kanata and her reverse blade sword.

She felt the coldness and the drips of water in the cave she was in as she and Pegasus followed her. The two white wolves took another path to get to Hakro faster then Akina and pegasus could. Akina and Pegasus ran down the slipy path to get to the cavern part of this cave. Hakro was waiting for her as one of the wolves pounce on her as Pegasus shoved it to the ground with his horn and hoofs at the moment. "I want to end it here, you comes out of this cave is the winner. I don't care we both kill each other." "You don't know how much I was worying about you. The only matter you cared about is going on one on one. We don't have to klll each other." Hakro throw a kunia at her before it exploed on conr=tac near her at the moment. Akina mulpicated to make it to one of the caves walls. "Pegasus, take on Spike and the other wolf. I take my brother on, and we can both get back to Fuzen." "Right now we on the border one can make it back to Fuzen or another path to Kiri. I was also another trip to Hell." Akina was ready when Hakro was getting ready for battle as he sick his two wolves on Akina and Pegasus.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

As Ikuto saw him change stances, he as well changed his fighting style. His eyes burning in excitement. He started heading towards the clone, glaring at its eyes Ikuto rushed towards him. Ikuto soon threw a fist at the clone the clone soon block his fist and grabbed his arm. He pulled him closer towards him and elbowed him on his chest, soon followed by a backhand fist to his face. The clone looked like he finally was serious and he soon lifted his feet and swung it at Ikuto. He was in pain and soon was found with even more pain coursing through his rib cage. The clone had forcefully kick him and send him hurdling. 

"So you finally start fighting like you mean it..."  

Ikuto stood slowly form the ground, he looked forward, but the clone wasn't there... He looked up to see that the clone was about to kick the top of his head. Ikuto soon blocked his feet and slammed him towards the ground. He laughed slightly and followed it with a fist towards the stomach. He jumped back a few times and smirked once more. Panting slowly he said.

"Not bad, I need to get stronger though. Keep it coming."

No emotion ran through him as he said this as the clone stood up slowly from the ground . His eyes slightly widen as he see Ikuto. He was following his instruction as thoroughly as he could. As well as any puppet clone would. The clone and Ikuto, once again rushed to each other trying to land the next hit. It would seem like this battle is endless...


----------



## Kenju (Apr 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:*
> 
> She smiled at him, she thought it was really unique for him to have those as ears. But he was ashamed of it and potentially upset, but she liked it and as she walked with him she secretly wanted to touch them. Kei let go of the boys hand and got in front of him as he walked forward she was walking backwards. She listened to his story of how he was consider a Saint...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou - *

Shirou kept his usual demeanor of his silent and cold self as he walked along with Kei. He wasn't trying to get her into a negative mood. It was just the way he was. By the way she was smiling at him, he could guess that she liked these ridiculous ears underneath his hair.  

He felt a good sense as his hand was connected to hers for awhile. Then, this sense of warm and good left him in but a second. That was when Kei had removed herself from the boy and went of ahead of him. 

"I'd rather not be considered a cat,"

Just as he spoke, the cat in his arm look at him angrily. He of course paid no mind to the expression staring at him. The two then stopped in front of her home. To him, it looked rather nice and big. Better than his own, but something like that didn't make him feel jealous in anyway.

This was probably a fitting place for such a girl as her. He turned his back, ready to leave as he had seen the she was safely at home. It was until...

""I wish I was born a Saint...""

These words stopped him hard, hurting him on the inside. These words that may have seemed small, were actually like hammers to his chest. He couldn't express how hurt he was after hearing that. Even so, he wasn't going to let it hit him too deeply.

Shirou was too strong for that.

The boy turned his head to the side, listening even closer onto her words. It was just as he thought, wanting to be like him. That was how people thought when they understood him. 

He didn't take the girl's laugh to what it was usually would be thought of as. He knew this girl was hiding something, though perhaps not this dark. This was why he was hesitant on telling her he was a Saint, her knew people would get like this.

Her being an Aosuki.

Her being a monster, he listened to it all.

Without interrupting anything she said. He wasn't saying anything for awhile....just stareing away at the night as he let her walk...











"......No..."

This simple word broke through this dark night, illuminating everything.

"Destiny....that is something I fight against. Kei Aosuki, don't think that I wish to be a Saint. Actually I hate being one....Why...WHY IS THAT IT WA ONLY A FEW OF US THAT WERE CHOSEN!! WHY CAN'T EVERYONE ELSE BE JUST AS BLESSED AS US!!"

Shirou faces Kei,

"If this world truly is fair, then everyone should be blessed! Not just me! I can't stand it! Saying 'this is your destiny', 'that is your destiny'- I reject it! I want to prove there is no destined path for us! There is only the path that we choose! That story you told of the phoenix and that human! A phoenix isn't suppose to be with a human right!? But it happened! That phoenix and that human shattered this thought of 'destiny' and did what they wanted! Whether you actually do become a monster is your choice, Kei Aosuki!  "

His fist is clenched, clenched so much that it's bleeding..

"Don't act like all of that we did tonight was just a lie! That the smile you had on tonight was just a lie! I saw it for myself! You truly were happy tonight! This darker side of you! This can say that it is your true self! But do you want that to be your true self! Do you really like it! If you don't like that darker side...then change it! Change yourself into what ever you want to be! If you want to be a good person then that's fine! If you want to be a terrible person then that's fine!  "

......

"....but Kei Aosuki.....if you do intend to hurt and kill innocent people....I won't hold back in using the full force of my blade! 'To save those that cannot be saved' that is my code! Even though I do have these powers as a Saint....I use these powers for the sake of others! I'll take responsibility for it!....So Kei Aosuki...what do YOU want to become!"


----------



## River Song (Apr 17, 2011)

*Suneko*

Suneko heard sounds, the sounds of battle. Suneko quickly dashed in the direction of the sounds. He arrived and watched in confusion, there was a boy fighting......a mirror image of himself. Suneko could confidently say this was odd. Of course they were fighting at what looked like the peak of their strength, and they were landing hits on each other so this couldn't be a clone.

He was confused. If he didn't act he could be endangering someone's life, on the other hand if he acted without full knowledge, he could be making a foolish mistake. He decided to wait and observe what was happening. If someone needed help Sunoco had made no effort to conceal himself. As such it would be easy to notice him and ask for help.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kazuma*

*Fight for the freedom part 9​*
As the time passed both Kazuma and Ginji began to slow down the speed of the attacks, the battle was the longest fight since Kazuma fought against the sister of Sagara. At some point the old man and the boy clashed the spear against the short sword starting to measure their strength"What?s up kazuma? even half transformed this is all what you can do?"Ginji asked"It?s what you want old fart"kazuma answered and then using all his strength he pulled the spear up and threw a horizontal cut, injuring Ginji?s stomach. The old man kicked the boy in the face sending him against the rock wall, this time the wound was kind of deep.

"Heheh...You finally did it old man, I?m mad!" the voice of the champion was heard from the cloud of dust. Inside kazuma?s entire body became darker, both of his eyeballs were black and his eyes yellow.The tattoo on his forehead was completed, his hair became completely white and eight wings similar to the wings of an angel grew on his back. as he extended them the dust was dispersed and Ginji was able to see for the second time in all of those years the full power of Kazuma.



As the boy opened his eyes once again, his yellow eyes as if they were able to see through the old guy"Having reached this point...there is no turning back geezer"Kazuma said smiling and flapping his wings, the boy flew at high speed to Ginji with the sword ahead aiming for a thrust. "The sage" blocked it with with the spear but kazuma started to increase the speed of the attacks and for his bad luck he was slowing it down, being old was a pain.

After a couple of attacks more Kazuma kicked Ginji in the face sending the old guy flying towards another part of the wall."Time to finish this"the child whispered and began to make some hand seals as Ginji was slowly coming out from the hole he went through"Kazuma you..."he said as he was preparing his body for the next attack but"Temporary paralysis technique" the boy said and instantly Ginjis body stopped moving, he was not abler to move a single muscle. "The demon" smiled and flew back some meters just to take some impulse; when he was at the proper distance he began to quiver his wings and then went at full speed against Ginji aiming for another thrust.

As Kazuma was closer and closer Ginji was able to remember the good memories with both the kid and the girl who was apparently unconscious above them. Those were good times despite they being able to see each other only some minutes per day. The master of Kazuma closed his eyes awaiting the attack that would finish his life in that place."Kazuma...be free"he said and then opened his eyes to see the transformed kid in front of him with the short sword trespassing his heart it was over.

*"IT?S OVEEEEERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE WINNER OF THIS DEATH MATCH, OUR ACTUAL CHAMPION KAZUMA "THE DEMON"!!!!"*the announcer shouted and the audience went crazy the fight was filled with nervousness until the last minute because of all the money that the people would receive if Kazuma were to win...and this was the result.

With kazuma, the transformation was slowly disappearing as half of his hair returned to be black, the same with the color of his eyes which returned to be green and red; the wings disappeared as well. Looking at the body of his master who was dying on the floor he said"Don?t worry gramps...I?ll get out of here with Kaede-nee"he said. The cross where kaede was crucified was slowly going down as Kazuma ran to receive it, he was tired and happy to be near of his sister once again though he never ever thought how the fight for that freedom would end.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She looked down at the ground when she said all that she had to say. There was nothing else she could do but warn him about the monster she was going to become. That was currently ravaging her trying to eat the poor girl up whole. She smiled weakly soon they would become one and it won't be just as bad...

"....but Kei Aosuki.....if you do intend to hurt and kill innocent people....I won't hold back in using the full force of my blade! 'To save those that cannot be saved' that is my code! Even though I do have these powers as a Saint....I use these powers for the sake of others! I'll take responsibility for it!....So Kei Aosuki...what do YOU want to become!"


Yes...
That was the way...

Kei turned away, what did she wanted? What did she want from him? From her life? From everyone? She didn't know, she was still going though out life trying to make it though, trying to be the best she could for her mother and father, and the clan, but what more else she could do but be her...

Kei notice blood that dropped on the ground, it was like a bell ringing in her head, she finally looked up at the boy and he was now wearing a face full of anger for what she said. His eyes were so strong that Kei constantly looked down on the ground...

Could she run from him?

Could she never see him again?

Kei took a deep breath,"I don't know...I don't know what I want..."she said looking down at the ground, she didn't dare look him in the eye,"I just want to be happy...I just want to smile and make my family proud in whatever way I can..."

Kei began to tear up,"But I can't...I can't do that without accepting the fact of who I truly am...And Shirou...I don't want to do it....I don't want to kill you..."Kei tears began to trail down her face,"I want to hang out and be happy with you..I want you to be my best friend and stay with me..."

But he couldn't...

Kei began to spark up, as if a warning to him...

"But you can't...If you do...I-I will hurt you.."by this time her tears began to fall and her lighting began to light up the small area,"SO PLEASE SHIROU STAY AWAY!!"

Kei hair began to stand up and she got into fighting position, but that didn't escape the fact that she was still crying...That she didn't know what she wanted out of life, that she was now preparing to fight the boy that was trying to stay by her side..


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Yoko*

Yoko began to walk off the arena floor and the grunts that clean it up wobbled over to Hana. They held metal hooks that were more like a rounded question mark. One hooked her shirt, another hooked her skirt, and another caught her hair. "One down. A whole tournament to go." Yoko walked through the arch way as the crowd hummed in delight to see Hana's uncovered bottom and private area exposed as she was dragged away. "So what to do until the next round." Yoko rubbed her chin as she thought until the large girl from early pushed her aside. "Its my turn small fry. Watch how I destroy this girl. You'll be next." Hana was pulled off the arena and the announcer began, "The next fight will be between Grunda and Tokina! The monster of the lower kingdom! The strongest girl of her generation! Grunda!" The crowd roared and began to oh like howler monkeys in a tree. "RAGGHHH" A bead of sweat rolled down Yoko's face. "I just had to pick a fight with the strongest girl here." The crowd settled down and the announcer began again. "Now the craziest fighter yet! The foam from rabies! TOKINA!!!" Tokina dashed out of the arch way with three amazons holding her by leashes. "She was lost in the dreaded forest of death and found just now! She seems to be ill with rabies and her ferocity is so hard to control we must put up a barrier! This fight could be life threatening!"


----------



## Kenju (Apr 17, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou*

Shirou was facing strongly at Kei Aosuki. He paid no attention to his bleeding palm that dripped blood. There was a bigger case right in front of him. This blue-haired girl was his only sight right now, there were no trees, no houses, no birds. The boy became so focused on her that he almost forgot the cat was in his arm.

This girl had troubles that need to be dealt with. Ones that could mostly likely take time. It didn't matter though, Shirou would be the one to help her with that. No matter what, he would stay with this girl. Saint or not, this was something he wanted to do.

"SO PLEASE SHIROU STAY AWAY!!"

The surge of lighting danced through out of the night. Revealing flashes of light through out the area. Shirou remained in his place, unscathed by the intimidation of the dancing light. After all, he himself followed the path of the light, he should have no fear of it...


....which is why....

The black-haired boy reached to his side, grabbing onto the katana to his side, along with his sheath.

The boy took it up in front of him and pulled a quarter of the katana out of it's sheath. The clean steel casted a reflection of the night sky and his own eyes. He looked deep into those eyes, eyes that did not waver one bit. He knew what he had to do. What happened to him didn't matter, it was all about this girl in front of him.

He returned the blade into it's sheath and stared back at the battle-ready Kei Aosuki.

This wasn't just a simple night.

This wasn't a night that can be easily forgotten.

This wasn't a night that can be passed on as 'just another chapter in life'

...

He stared on at her.

He put the cat on the ground and let it run off to nearby tree, watching.

Yes, Shirou knew what he had to do.

Shirou held the sheathed katana in front with one hand...

However, a fighting stance was not prepared....

Instead

!!!!!

Shirou's sheathed katana hit the ground, causing a hard sound that's dangerous.

He raised both of his arms open to the side..as if he was accepting

"....Kei Aosuki...In order to understand your pain. In order to let you vent out all of your feelings. I will accept it all."

This is what he knew he *had* to do.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Run away...

Just please run away already...

She wanted to tell him that, she wanted to scream that at him but she couldn't she could only watch him as he disarmed himself and opened his arms up to her like he was accepting all she could give him, but she shook her head wildly. She didn't need him, she didn't want to hurt him!

"Stay away.."she mumbled as she shaped her fingers like a gun,"STAY AWAY!!!"she cried and released a blast at him..

She didn't want to kill him, she didn't want to hurt him, she didn't want for him to leave her side..Even though all of this had happened, she just wanted the best for the boy and not the worst. Her half heartiness reflected on her lighting, the regular blast that could kill someone...

Was now something that came off as a regular shock...

Kei didn't know this but she got ready for the next blast..

"Don't you know anything about self presevation!? Just leave or you will die!! Please!!"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

It seemed so endless. Each other fighting to their peak strength, yet they did not seem to be tired. Each landing a hit on each other. Each blocking each others fists and kicks. Perfectly mach to the bitter end. This technique was truly one for training. The clone and Ikuto crossed fists and hit each other causing them to slightly push each other away. Ikuto pants were heavy this time. His headband filled with his sweat and his body aching in pain. The clone didn't seem to be in any good shape either... he looked at it. Bumps and scratches around his body. He smirked once more and said.

"It just about time to stop using Taijutsu..."

"..."

"You agree? Let us commence then "

The both made a stance and their hand got closer to each other. Soon they were making hand seals, each one mimicking the other. The both finished at record time and ended with the same hand seal. The clones eyes still widen and Ikuto's complexion still unchanging they both had stored chakara in their chest an inhaled as much as possible. Soon to be followed by the one of the Uchiha's main jutsu technique.

"Fire Style: Fire Ball Jutsu!!"

"...!!!"

The both released the jutsu and both clashed to each other. Ikuto and the clone were forcing themselves to push each others fireball away, to little effect. They both were evenly match. Though Ikuto had though one step ahead. He had already hidden a kunai with a flash bomb tied to it under his selves while in the midst of  battle. He threw the kunai next to the clone which made him lose focus and get hit directly by the fireball. Part of his body was burned... he still stood as he panted heavier and heavier. It soon fell to it's knees, but then stood up once more. This things don't hold life, but still they are mimicking human bodies, so they have limits as well. 

"That's enough. Release."

Soon the clone fell to the ground and poof away. He sighed, and said.

"That was... actually fun."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 17, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou*

Shirou wasn't going to run away. Even in front of this type of danger, he wouldn't budge. The least he could do was put up his defenses, but he wasn't even doing that. He was willing to accept the feelings of this girl even if it meant going through the pain.

A snap is heard

Just as that happens, a blast of lightening fires from her location. Shooting off directly at him, yet not even an attempt to block is made. 

ZAP!

The lightning attack slams directly into his chest.

"Ah!!"

The pain his felt through out his pain but most of it is in his chest. His body stumbles backs, yet he immediately moves back into his position. He spits out blood, letting it splatter onto the floor. 

Even when taking this damage, his resolve isn't even scratched. He's prepared for more, his arms refusing to fall.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*












_...No more...I don't want to hurt you anymore.._

Her mind was jumbled up when he spat up blood but she didn't lose focus she was going to make him see the true monster she was. That lurked within her, that was going to get out sooner or later. She bit her lip as she launched another blow at him, but this one missed and barely scratched his face..

"Damn you..."Kei growled

_Why won't you run away already?_she wanted to asked but refused

Kei clenched her heart, why oh why did it hurt so much, looking at him hurt Kei seeing him in pain like that,"YOU IDIOT THIS IS NONE OF YOUR CONCERN!"she yelled, but then she looked at him,"DO I HAVE TO HURT YOU TO MAKE YOU UNDERSTAND!?"

Kei didn't wait on any answer as she charged up another ball of electricity, holding her hands together and shot it on the ground, by this time Kei couldn't see anything. Her tears was clouding her eye sight and she was tired..

Kei landed on her knees as she felt her legs go out,"Please....Leave me...I won't be angry..."Kei said,"You can leave me.."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 17, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou*

Shirou watched her, he watched her carefully. He wouldn't take his eyes off of this girl no matter what. Even though he took the blow, it was nothing big. Most likely, she held back in the blast to protect him. This further shows just how good of a person she doesn't know she is. 

Another blast shot out, but this one only cuts him on the cheek. The blood runs down and he doesn't pay any heed to it. 

"I won't run,"

"I won't run! Whether or not this is my concern doesn't matter! I'll help..I'll be by your side...because that is what *I want* to do! And I'm following it..."

The boy looked down on her as she fell to her knees...

"No Kei Aosuki.....I won't leave you."

The boy stood there in that spot, unmoved.

"I told you didn't I? I'll accept all of your pain.."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kazuma*

*After the fight...No regrets are needed*

The boy was staring at the cross which was going down slowly, he was anxious because as soon as it touches the floor he would go and wake up Kaede and tell her what happened.The blood that was coming out from the wounds made by Ginji during the fight was already dried."Hey can´t ya do it faster?!"the boy shouted though the voice of the ma who bought him five years ago was heard behind the steel fence surrounding the arena"C´mmon Kazuma-kun, don´t be so avid, they are doing it slowly for your precious Kaede not to be hurt."the man said though Kazuma looked at him frowning, he was the one who did all those wound to kaede and now he was saying that it was for her safety? screw him."hmp...".

The cross reached the floor and the ropes that kept the pink-haired girl tied to it were cut. Kazuma jumped to catch her body."Hey sis, I did it, I won against gramps!" Kazuma said smiling, he was not happy because Ginji was dead but because of his victory...after all Ginji himself said it once, there was nothing more important than Kazuma."Hey Kaede-neechan wake up already, you still need to see the doctor of the place"the boy said slapping softly and repeatedly the face of the woman who wasn´t reacting.

"Hey sis stop joking, we need to get out from the arena"kazuma said now a bit more serious...nervousness was what he was feeling that was until"Hyaahhhahahahahahahahaa...She, she really died didn´t she? hahahaha!!!"the laugh of this man sounded through all the place"That bitch thought she could help you to escape this place and I just had to teach her a lesson...I didn´t...I didn´t know she would die so easily hahahahahaha!!"he said again.

Kazuma´s eyes widened when heard those words, he killed is master and risked his life only to save Kaede and now...she was dead? it had to be a joke all that work only for a dead person? it was humiliating how that man was slowly taking all what was of his property."Hyahahha probably that will show you not to try to even have weird hopes like being free or some shit like that, you dog!"the boss said crying because of the joy provoked by the scene, he was an asshole."Heheheh...are ya telling me...that i killed my master and risked my life for nothing? that you was just playing with my thoughts? and now you are trying to himiliate me and put me in that dirty place again?"Kazuma said, his eyes being covered by his hair.

"And so what, brat? you have to learn this. You will never escape from me"he said but then kazuma began to laugh his laugh wasn´t showing or hiding any kind of sadness or regret"You think this will stop me? now that these two are dead there is no reason for me to be here...I want it even more heheheh...the freedom I want it even more now!!!"he said as he started to transform again in the same kind of creature as before"That is why I will kill you, kill you, kill you, kill you, kill you!!!! i will rip apart each part of your body with my own hands to be sure of your death!! i have no regrets now i will be free!!" .

After those words he flew at great speed crashing against the iron fence which instantly began to emit electric energy hurting kazuma a little"You son of a bitch...You think this shit will hold me back forever?! I´ll kill you here and now!"he said and took the bars of the fence starting to break through them. Once he was out the public immediately fell in panic and the chaos took over them "The demon" was out of the cage and furious none of them wanted to feel the wrath of that monster.

"Hey wait you fucker! I- I kept you alive, i gave you food and clothes...You should be thankful for that!!"the man said but kazuma only smiled"Oh I´m thankful sir...but this anger is strongest than that shitty feeling you are asking for!Hyaahaha"the boy said and then with his hand took the boss by his neck and  slammed him against a wall"Let me see first...you have some money right?"the boy asked and began to look in the pockets of the man.

"Heh so you really had money with ya...at least you will give me some of the money I deserve for being your gold mine all this years ass hole"Kazuma said and then an evil smile showed on his lips. With his hand he pierced through the chest of the man but instead of going for his heart he"Hey what the hell do you think...GAAHHHAH!!!"the man screamed in pain as Kazumas hand went all the way from his chest to his back, then "The demon"  grabbed something, something that cause even more pain to the business man"I have always wondered...how does it feels to break the spine of someone...I´ll discover it now"then using his enormous strength he broke it, taking out a part of it.It was an instant death.

"He was nothing more than mere scum"Kazuma said to himself as the transformation began to fade and he returned to his own self once again"Tch what a mess...If I don´t hurry up and leave this place" Bang! Bang! the sound of guns being fired were heard as the bullets missed their objective, the now former champion."Shit!"he said putting the money in his pocket and beginning to run away on his four legs at full speed though the bullets were faster than him, he was glad that the underlings of that man didn´t have a good aim.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smirked as she looked at the ground, finally she stopped crying...

"You want to feel it...?"she asked, finally understanding the boy wasn't going to leave her alone until he was on the ground dead...

Kei got up and reached into her pocket taking out five coins of changes she threw it up in the air and while they was in mid air Kei clapped her hands together and soon the coins were conductors, her electricity flowing though it quite visibly..

"...I'll let you feel it..."Kei said

Soon Kei began to charge up, she sucked all the possible electricity from the light poles and people houses. Soon everything was dark, but no, she needed more. If he was going to feel it, he was going to feel it all! Soon the coins in mid air began to twirl faster andfaster as the lighting though it got bigger and bigger...

"You will feel it all!"Kei screamed and soon out of a single cloud lighting stoke Kei, but then it went to the coins and soon the only thing that was light was the coin type cleaver in front of her and him...

Kei held her hand out,

"Take it.....TAKE FUCKING ALL OF IT!!!!"Kei screamed and then closed her open palm and the huge cleaver rushed at Shirou at lighting speed cutting though the ground like it was butter....

And then...It hit him....5 coins powered up with all the electricity Kei could muster at such a young beginning...

Unlike her other attacks this was her true pain...


----------



## Burke (Apr 17, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_More worry..._

"I owe them alot to my achievement...But at the same time, even I am on the guard when the Muzen leader is here...Like he is so type of viper ready to strike.."Taiyou said but then smirked,"But...I am also the Phoenix that will rise up out of any ashes.."

Zettai squinched his brow at the information on his soon to be teammate and his background. These people, with a very intense background, whom even the village leader watches out for, were about to send down one of their prodigal sons to this all but unprepared team.

"Madam Fuzenkage.." He started hoping he was using the right diction, but then realized it most likely would not matter to someone of her personality. Shinosuke sensei looked down at him, but Zettai continued. "If you dont mind my asking, what exactly are we getting into with this 'muzen' guy... I, and im sure Miho here, would really want to know as much as we can about him. I mean... are these people dangerous? Is he really best for us as a cell?" I assume one would say that this was was not normal for Zettai to talk like this, but the truth of the matter was that he tended to be quite dynamic. One instance hed be bumbling and unsure, then the next, hed be quizzical and confident. It could be said that his personality shifts its magnetic poles, and infact, this is common among Hibana clan members.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 17, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> His face contorting in anger, Len charged down the stairs after Thalia, snatched a kunai off the table in the kitchen, and chucked it at the back of Thalia's head, knowing she'd be able to dodge, it, just getting her attention.
> 
> *"You idiot!" *Len cried. *"Of course I would want to hear that! Why wouldn't I want to!? Did you want to hurt me Thalia? Did you want me to go on thinking that...that you actually cared about me!?!? Well you don't, I know that now, because you were willing to let me go on thinking, that, that we had a chance, that we could actually...actually be together. You were willing to hurt me like that"*. His voice suddenly became sad, and he said *"Face it, Thalia, you never cared about me. Just...just go"*.



*[Thalia]*

As she was about to leave she noticed something shimmer in a reflection, and moved her head to the right, dodging the kunai that was thrusted at her. She turned towards Len as she listened to him, but then calmly said "I've already said all I needed to say-and I did say I'd leave just then, so don't stop me from doing that." She then turned and exited the door as she looked back in saying "I just---" she then cut herself off mid-sentence and exited the building, deciding to go to the village gate.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 17, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Savior*












Shirou's eyes remained constantly on the girl. His arms remained outward as he looked on. His feet stayed planted on the ground with all of his strength. The boy nodded in response to her question into if he really wanted to feel it.

He watched as she pulled coins out of her pocket. Shirou could tell that the girl was finally serious and ready to go all out. He prepared himself as he watched on as she formed her lighting technique.

One of mass, pain, violence and death.

That was the kind of attack that he watching being formed in front of his very eyes. 

This lightening that Kei formed grew larger and larger, engulfing this dark night. Finally, it launched after him...

He could be using his powers as a Saint to boost his defence, but he's restricting that.

Shirou, like a statue...stood still...

The dangerous blade of electrical light engulfed his entire body





"GUUUUUUUAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!"

These echoes of pain roared through out the night in front of the Aosuki home. The lightening surging our through all of his body, hitting his every cell. 

He can feel it, he can definitely feel her emotions. All of them raging through out this blessed body that he himself hates. He's taking every last bit.

The lightening is slowly going away, being taken into the Saint known as Setsuko Shirou.

Disappearing into nothing....

This is the result of the scene...

With blood scattered all over the place, and the feeling of his skin getting peeled, Shirou?s body is about to fall to the side. Mainly, there is a large, long slash across his chest. Smoke is fuming from his body. He knows that his vision is tilted slightly, but he doesn?t know what can be done to correct it. 

As his thoughts start to vanish, he can see Kei there, alone.

The strength in his legs is gradually disappearing.

It?s difficult for him to even stand. 

_Damn?it?_

He knows he can't just leave it like this. No, if he falls and dies now, Kei will continue to plummet into the darkness.

He doesn't want that...he can't let that happen!

"GYA?AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!"

He yells so hard that blood spews from his mouth.

His legs finally start to move. 

In this hard to believe scene...Shirou steps forward...

One step..

Two Steps...

Three steps...

Four steps...

Five...

There, with blood coming down from the wound on his chest, Shirou is standing in front of Kei Aosuki....


"To save those that cannot be saved...that is my code....,but even if it wasn't...I'd still do this..."

He puts his arm around Kei and pulls her into his chest..

"I felt it Kei Aosuki...I felt all of you...Your tired right?...You should do to sleep....It's alright though, because I'll stay with you...Saint or not..It's okay....you can sleep..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 18, 2011)

*Aizen*










​The area in front of Kazuma cracked. As if the air itself was glass. The air itself shattered and Aizen walked out and pointed his finger at the gunmen. *"...Dark Coffin...."* A box shaped itself around the gunmen and a black figure enclosed it and rose high above the ground that they stood upon. Instantly spears of black shot out of it as if they were stabbed into the giant black figure. The technique stopped and all the men trapped inside fell to the ground covered in blood. Aizen slowly looked down to Kazuma. *"I've been watching the experiments of this facility and you've peaked my interest."* Aizen held out his hand,* "Join me, and you'll be stronger than you could ever be by yourself Kazuma."* Aizen's glasses glared and Aizen smiled,* "There are more people heading this way. Either come with me now, or more will die by my power."*


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2011)

*Kazuma*

*Ally or enemy? Only the time can decide​*
Kazuma was running as fast as his body could, even the money he picked from the boss´s pockets fell from his own pockets, the most important thing was to escape...to know the world. Suddenly the area in front of him got broken by something, the only thing that the boy was able to do was to see a man with glasses pointing at the child´s pursuers and killed them. The man looked calm as if killing people was not the big deal, just like how it was for Kazuma."......."the boy didn´t say a word but kept looking at Aizen until the man spoke; the guy offered him power with the argument of him being interested in the boy and threatening with killing more people.

The boy jumped back only some meters and began to growl, his sharp teeth which became like little knifes because of all the experiments performed on him"I don´t care how many people you kill, I only want to leave this place...so don´t get in my way"he said not trusting at all in the man in front of him though the sound of more bullets being fired warned him"Crap, I´ll go with you but only to get out of here...I don´t trust you, you smell like danger and it´s disgusting" he said and went near of the man ready for whatever he could do to take them out of that place.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 18, 2011)

*Aizen*









​Aizen smiled at the boy's hesitance and how Kazuma ended up accepting his offer. Aizen knew that Kazuma was still looking at him and used it to his advantage. Aizen pushed up his glasses that gave off a glare and the world around them began to change instantly. In waves of purple the scenery began to change right in front of them. The walls began to ooze down and the building began to lapse inward. As if the building was made of wax and fire began to melt it. Aizen stood still and made sure Kazuma was doing the same. Aizen had some kind of control over his body that paralyzed the very air around him. *"Don't worry it is just a precaution. I don't want to go through all this trouble and lose my only asset."* After those words the very walls erupted in fire and the slime that fell from the ceiling turned into magma and lava. Screams could be heard in the background from the men that were heading their way. *"There has to be no trace left of where I leave."* Aizen reached back into he portal with his hand and instantly the air shattered behind Kazuma and Aizen pulled him into the new portal. Aizen walked backwards from where he entered and Kazuma's sight began to fade. *"My castle shall be your new home."* The portal closed and another opened into a hallway. Aizen tossed Kazuma out and now he was able to move freely but in a weakened state. Aizen walked past him through the hallway. *"Make yourself at home."*


----------



## Laix (Apr 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Forgive & forget, 'eh?_

Lyra tensed up as he pressed his lips against every bruise on her face before shoving him away. "None of your business ..." she muttered before storming past him into his house. She glanced towards him with a grumpy expression, not wanting to talk about what happened. She at least wanted to figure it out herself before telling others. To top that off, she was still feeling awkward about what happened. Why couldn't she _forget!?_ All she wanted to do was just forget it never happened so this awkward air can dissapear. She isn't that kind of girl, she truly isn't ...

"Thalia right? That's her name? Where the fuck's she been?" She grunted, still miserable about what happened and the fact their third teammate seemed to be slacking off. Lyra wasn't this horrible and blunt, as one may put it, but she just didn't see any happiness anymore. She seemed excited to see Kyo, but him kissing her reminded her of that day; the one she wanted to forget. "Look ... I'm sorry, alright? Can we just forget everything, yeah?"

*Vaan Warholic*
_FUUUUU-_

After the small moment of silence, Setsuka seemed to be laughing and giggling again as she pounced him, hugging him so tight he could barely even move. It got to the point where they was both underwater, and Vaan was still trying to make sense of what just happened. _Did she just ... rape me with a hug?_ He pondered as he tried to swim to the top. Setsuka grabbed his wrist and dragged him back up. His eyes were shut tight from being underwater, and he quickly waved his hands around trying to find her. 

Next thing he knew, he had grabbed on to something soft and squishy, and quickly shoved her underwater. Vaan opened his eyes slowly, realising what he had just groped. His face went bright red as he swam backward a little. 
_
Time to start running!_

*Tifa Warholic*
_Featuring J Koizumi! _

"Yeah, he's cute isn't he!?" she giggled, stroking his soft fur. He cocked his head to the side as Reshiram seemed to accept him in some sort. He replied by opening his mouth and breathing out a tiny puff of fire.
"I still haven't named him yet. But, to answer your question, I don't mind coming. While I was on my mission, I had some help from another guy, but I can't reveal any information on him," she explained, picking up her summoning and stroking his fur. 
"Well we need to get going. Enough chit-chat grandmas, we ain't got long," he ordered as he began to walk ahead. The long desert standing between Sunagakure and The Land of Fire was just ahead, and even then it would be another day. They needed a faster way to get there, and he was still trying to figure out that part of the plan. 

He was still getting over the fact the genin had summons while he didn't even have one! "Oi, sensei! What are you doing?" Tifa scowled as she pointed her finger towards him.
"Thinking. Why aren't you walking faster!?"
"W-Whatever!" She shot around and began walking faster than normal, trying to stop her point from being shot down.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Soon he was left with only himself. Tired, and hurt. His body was slightly damaged, he has wasted a considerable amount of chakara trying to rival that fireball. He needed to rest for awhile. He walked to the small river and looked down at the water. He knelled to his feet and stared to the light brown eyes that reflected in the water.

"...Empty. Empty eyes, they hold nothing."

Moving his hands towards the water, he gently lays his fingers on top reflection of eyes. His mind was blocked in this moment. He was lost in his thoughts, he couldn't helped to think of the sharingan. He soon sighed and stood. The sole of his feet started to emanate chakara, soon taking a step and walking on top of the water. Moving towards the middle of this lake. He soon stopped and lower his gaze, he was lost in his mind


*[Flashback]*

"Leave me alone, Shana-Neechan!" 

Said a young boy to girl who was teasing him. They shared some resemblance to each other. Both Uchiha, they were in the training ground of the Uchiha District.

"You got book wet again! Stop dragging me into places like this and pelting me with water balloons!"

"But, Ikuto-kun. You should train for when you become a genin. You'll be stronger this way."

"NO! I said I don't even care becoming a ninja!"

"How could you say that?! You an Uchiha."

"...Who cares...?"

The girl sighed and grabbed a water balloon from a basket next to her and started taunting Ikuto with it. She bounced it on her hands while a evil smirk crossed her lips.

"Well, you're gonna train whether you like it or not! Here I come!"

*[Flashback End]*

"Shana-nee, huh?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 18, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

Hakro jumps on Akina from where he was standing, knowing Akina was to frighten to hurt him as he spins his body to make a beast attack at the moment. He howled for one of the wolves to join him at the moment. Akina pushed him back away from her brother dual fang attack as she used the air pressure of 36 pound cannon, as she made a quick circle. Hakro land on the oppsit side of Akina as she had some scratches of her own. Hakro looked over to where his wolf summiong was that was fighting with the winged horse. _"Is this what Hakro wants, to make me stronger than acting like a kid half the time. The only way for that to happen is that I lose the match, I been protected all my life,"_ Akina thought. She swiftly sheath her swords and slashed Hakro as Hakro did another beast like attack on her. Spike had other thoughts going through his mind. Akina's reverse blade sword hit one of the bolders that Hakro trated places with.

Pegasus noticed that one of the white wolves were placeig explosion tags around the whole area, he stab the wolf with his horn as he already had a few wolf claw mars in him. "Akina watch out, he already set up a trap." "If you know the caves of any wolf there is always a way to escape, tough love sis." Hakro looked over his shoulder to see the spark that tiger the first explosion note. His white wolf that was a summiong alread dissappear in a white smoke. "I guess you never relize how much pain you are in, last make our last move against each other, before the bolders cave us in. YOu have more bite than this, you are not at your fullest in your sprit or emotion to kill me at all." "Shut up, you are not bond to me ever." 

Pegasus was already healing himself, as the explosion went off. The explosion knocked out Hakro and Akina sending flyin in different directions. It also send Spike falling in the same direction. Spike and Hakro landed on the moutain path back to Fuzen. Pegasus was sent flying after Akina who protect herself from the rocks but soon pegasus caught up to Akina who was bleeding from the head. Pegasus had a feeling about Hakro and Spike at the moment as he and Akina hit cold water .


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Vaan Warholic*
> _FUUUUU-_
> 
> After the small moment of silence, Setsuka seemed to be laughing and giggling again as she pounced him, hugging him so tight he could barely even move. It got to the point where they was both underwater, and Vaan was still trying to make sense of what just happened. _Did she just ... rape me with a hug?_ He pondered as he tried to swim to the top. Setsuka grabbed his wrist and dragged him back up. His eyes were shut tight from being underwater, and he quickly waved his hands around trying to find her.
> ...



*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka stopped, her body freezing up.  Her eyes slowly traveled downward to her breast to see his hand firmly groping her.  She slowly looked back up at him, her eyes turning an evil shade of red.  He began swimming away and she followed him.  They both erupted from the surface and she began chasing him, screaming after him.  

"*HENTAI!  BAKA*!"



Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Featuring J Koizumi! _
> 
> "Yeah, he's cute isn't he!?" she giggled, stroking his soft fur. He cocked his head to the side as Reshiram seemed to accept him in some sort. He replied by opening his mouth and breathing out a tiny puff of fire.
> ...



*Date Uchiha*

Date rose an eyebrow as the visage of the huge desert came into view.  He smirked and whistled loudly.  Reshiram dropped from the sky, only he was A LOT larger.  "*This guy grows as our bond deepens.  Alright, Reshi, see that desert?  We need to get over it*."  Reshi nodded and crouched low.  He was now around 25 feet in length, with a 35 foot wing span.  Date hopped on the dragon's back and looked at Son, Tifa, and J.  "*Come on, get on.  This'll be much faster*."


----------



## Kei (Apr 18, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

She thought she killed him and she was prepared to kill him! Every fiber of her being was screaming for her to end his suffering! But he was still coming towards her, Kei eyes widen in fear of the blood that dripped down from his open wound. Why though…

Why was he still walking towards her!?

“Stop…Just stop already…”Kei begged, “Why!? Why are you doing this!?” Kei cried

"To save those that cannot be saved...that is my code....,but even if it wasn't...I'd still do this..."


Kei eyes widen when she felt his arms around her pulling her into a tight hug, his blood stained her face. But he was still warm and smelled of cinnamons. She wrapped her arms around him pulling him tighter into her. She let her knees go weak and go to the ground with him still in her arms…

Kei looked at him for a minute, her eyes heavy and her body tired from all the fighting. Right about now she just wanted to rest, but she didn’t not now. She moved her hands to his face, it was soft and warm, like she thought it would be. Her fingers traced his hair line to see his eyes…

Kei said, “…Mines…Mines forever…” Kei fingers then trailed to his lip, which was smooth to…Kei was to tired…She didn’t even know what she was saying, but this moment…This warm moment was always going to scared into her heart

But she just smiled as she let her hand dropped and nuzzled herself under his cheek as she let her body mold into his and went to sleep..


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 18, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Pegasus pulled Akina to the shore of a foggy place, "wake up Akina. Your brother is just sick, plain crazy to turn on you just like that." PEgasus looks around and boticed the thick fog. "I rather be in Kiri than Hell." Akina still did not said anything, Pegasus pulled her up to throw her on his back as she landed on her back. "You are not up to any flying at the moment and I don't trust anyone in this place at all." He noticed that Akina needed some help at the moment. Pegasus walked to abandened house that was rundown at the moment. Pegasus his healing power healed Akina, but not her tear clothes at the moment. Pegasus wonder te house to find Akina blankets or anything at the moment before he layed next to her as the fog settle.

Meanwhile in Akina's mind she was dreaming about this guy sitting on a riverbank. But some reason it turn out to be a girl sitting there instead of the guy she just saw. "Who are you?" The girl replied "Iam you. I am the dark side of you or another version of you." "YOu are trying to do something to figer out what I need to do to become you. The darkness is coming but the light becomes strong not weak." The grey clouds that brought in og made the girl dissappeared. As a red light came about and a loud noise. _"For now I need to rest my mind before I make another move."_ Her head was hurting as everything was red and her hands soak in blood. She ran to the water edge to get the blood off as darkness swallow her up with no light at all.

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike drag Hakro through another way to another part of the cave. Hakro grab on to and pulled upward. He was on Spike's back at the moment going back to Fuzen at the moment. Spike was looking for a river and a shady place where some trees were growing at. Spike was thinking if anyone heard that. But nobody was up in these caves between Kiri or Fuzen. Spike found the place rolling Hakro off his back. Somehow he splashed water on his face. Spike needed to get Hakro back to Fuzen quickly, he know Akina nor Spike held back when they were fighting. Hakro could have some serious damage to him. 

Meanwhile in Hakro's mind he was not surprise to find the wolf princess waitng for him. "You are becoming a demon."  "I did for another reason in my heart not my mind. She have to figer out what my intensions are." "For your trouble you could both be dead." "Anything else you want to say to me or so me at the moment." "I will show you, I hope you have a good story for your sister not coming back at the moment."  "Tried me chick." As the dream fade away to black he heard wolves in pain as other loud nosies hurt his ears as te view comes into focus. He sees blood everywhere he was in a lab and adoor was slightly open at the moment. He wanted to know if this was something he feared in his mind as he walk to the door opening and walked down the stairs to face whatever was down there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui* ((That's too many 'u's))

Kyuui blew softly over his bowl of soba never allowing his eyes to drop from their survey of the room.  His master preached eternal vigilance as the key to survival for a ninja without a village.  The point was hammered in when when others from his village came for revenge.  Kyuui didn't know if his master still lived, or where he was, but he knew the danger was real enough.

He lifted a portion of noodles to his mouth and carefully tasted the noodles.  Bland and boring, he sighed softly and dropped a hand to his ever dwindling purse unconsciously.  Bland or not it was the best he was going to get, and might be his last warm meal for a while.  He murmured his thanks to the chef and swallowed his noodles.

He would probably need to accept a job soon.  He had been with his master long enough to understand the simple truth of it.  For people in his place the opportunities were limited, if he was lucky it would simply be spying or stealing something.

But all too often they wanted someone killed.  According to his master that was what his skills were for.  And while he understood that side of things, he couldn't bring himself to use them that way.

He brushed aside the thought and continued his lunch, such thoughts would still be there when he was finished eating, he might as well enjoy the meal as best he could.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Morning broke and Ikuto had already arrived at the mission desk. He had read the requirements thoroughly. Basically head towards Fuzen and stop anything from too bad from happening. This mission was C rank, looks like Fuzengakure is more open towards Genin. Very well, he didn't care much. He looked at the proctor as he fixed his glasses and said. 

"Could you tell my teammate to meet me in the entrance of the village? I have everything I need here including passes for Fuzen, right?"

The man behind the desk slighly nodded at his request and answered:

"Of course, everything is already paid for. You just need to head for Fuengakure. And don't worry! I'll let your teammate know."

Ikuto slightly smiled at him followed by a nod and a wave. Ikuto felt rather confused. He wasn't assigned any of his old companions, matters little anyway. 

"Thanks, I'll be on my way now..."

he turned his back at the proctor and went out the door. Ikuto felt a little bit exited as well as little bored. He wanted to get this mission started with. He took a look once more and it said:



> Mission: Heart Beat...Heart Beat
> Client: Souji Seta
> Team Slots:
> Rank: C
> ...



"Heh! A C rank, huh?"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 18, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She walked outside of Konoha, it was great to finally get out of there. For now she just enjoyed her time in the abundant forest, it was calming. She closed her eyes for a quick second but then heard a bird squawk. She looked up to see a messenger bird was flying closer and closer to her. She wondered why one had gone to her. As it landed on her arm she took the piece of paper off of its leg and it flew away.

She opened it as it read:



> Mission: Best Friend
> Rank:E
> Client: Karu
> Team Slot: None
> ...



She yawned, she was tired but why not? She looked around, the place shouldn't be to far from here. She didn't rush though, she didn't think she'd be in a rush. She slowly walked through the forest as her mind wandered, slowly forgetting about her mission.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 18, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki *
> 
> She thought she killed him and she was prepared to kill him! Every fiber of her being was screaming for her to end his suffering! But he was still coming towards her, Kei eyes widen in fear of the blood that dripped down from his open wound. Why though?
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou*

The storm known as Kei Aosuki has finally been settled. As Shirou looks down upon her, he cannot only see her true her true feelings. He can also feel them at the same time.

Even though her knees are going weak, he is holding her up. He's becoming the strength that she needs to go through this journey known as life. He will stay that way with her. 

That's the kind of connection they have.

Finally, he can feel that she's asleep...

....

Five Minutes later...

Kei is placed in her bed, it took Shirou that long to put her there because he found it difficult to find her room. He at least hopes that was her room. That's it.....for now....

Shirou is making his way into the village hospital. His village is fading him and his knees are giving out. Not just because of the damage he took but because he's tired. 

A woman steps out of the hospital. She's most likely a nurse. She sees the bloody boy with a katana in one hand and a cat in the other, dragging himself across the pavement.

Shirou falls over, unable to keep his consciousness. Just as he does, the nurse catches him in her arms.

She gives a gasp..

Not just because of his wound....but because of the smile on his face... 

*End of Night*


----------



## Kei (Apr 18, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

At first she didn't say anything but then she sighed, what were the Muzens to her. Was Koji a dangerous person? He graduated normally like anyone else, he wasn't like Iyashii nor Koji. He was just a regular student, sworn to into a clan and is a very respectable boy at that. Taiyou ran her fingers though her hair as she leaned up...

"You see I will not judge Koji, he a regular student like everyone else. He had shown some hostility to others but he will get a mission done if he has to."Taiyou thought recalling the last time she saw him,"Muzen or not, he is apart of the village and so far my children like him.."

Taiyou giggled,"And so far that is enough, from here on out he will be in your hands. Please do not ostracize the child for being a Muzen just because of some scary fear a Kage has.."Taiyou smiled

She then crossed her legs,"Any other questions?"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 18, 2011)

*Miho*

This was starting to get tiring.

They'd been in Fuzen longer than she wanted to and this kid, Koji, still had yet to show up. So far Miho's opinion of this village, the leader, her child, and this Koji were very low. It was foreign to Miho that a soldier would allow himself to be as inefficient as he seemed. If you were to be somewhere, get there, and be on time. If one can't accomplish such a simple task as that, then their was obviously going to be a problem.

Though the majority of this stemmed from Miho's rather regal disposition. She felt to proud of herself for someone to have her wait and waste her time outside of her superiors. As the child of this villages leader ran off Miho let out a sigh before finally walking her way over and standing behind her sensei. She had seen everything she needed to see in this room and decided to wait nearby her teacher.

Miho couldn't help, but pray to god during this moment. She was trying her best to not be judgmental...though she was finding it very hard to do so. This woman before them, Taiyou, she couldn't couldn't believe how she let that kid run wild or better yet run his mouth off like he did. What hit the nail on the head, to lower her opinion of her, was the sorry excuse the kid gave for her letting him do that. _"My mother knows how I am and let's me speak my mind? or some rubbish like that."_ Miho thought to herself as she attempted to recall the boys words, but to hardly any avail.

There was always a difference between outspokenness and rudeness It amaze her that she, who was a courteous child, would have her parents taken away from her, but someone like that get's to keep theres. "_No...I can't think like that. God took them away for a reason. I believe I"ll learn in due time."_ Miho told herself as she glanced over a her comrade Zettai as he and Taiyou-sa...ma.

Ew.

"Any other questions?"

"Yes." Miho finally spoke up. "There's a women back in Konoha named Mikako. She talked about a kid she was suppose to kill that came here, but decided not to. I guess what I'm asking is...do you feel that this village is mislabeled or think about the risk taking in these people my bring?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 18, 2011)

*Veign Eldersword*
_The Young Hero Meets a Shinobi_

​
The young, red-haired male landed before a tree, having just traveled by way of their mighty branches.  His coat fluttered out behind him as he landed and he looked up, his red eyes taking in the visage of the Great Village Hidden in the Leaves.  Veign erected himself to his full height.  He had been contacted by the Reign, the Leader of the village he was from.  There was a village known as Fuzen, where a cure for his father's illness in the form of an herb was said to grow.  However, Fuzen was a very cautious land, and didn't allow strangers inside.  He would have to go on a mission to Fuzen with a leaf shinobi.

After proving his combat skills to the Leaf Council, he was assigned a mission with one Uchiha Ikuto.  He placed a hand on the large sword hanging from his back and closed his eyes.  Mother, Father.  Watch over me.  His eyes opened and he saw his teammate walking toward him.  He had alreayd read the file on this ninja, so his image wasn't knew to Veign.  Veign got to a knee and bowed.

"_Hello Uchiha Ikuto.  I am Veign Eldersword.  I am to accompany you on your mission to Fuzen_."

He stood and held out a hand for a hand shake.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 18, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

"Whoa...why are you still here?" The man simply rubbed his face as the woman walked away from him. "Oww...." Noticing Kuzu behind him, he slowly turned towards her and shone his face in the lamp light. "Where you talking to me?"



"Err...yeah. I was talking to you you friggin' player." The older men blushed as he rubbed the back of his head. "Awww. Such a nice thing to say." 



A vein suddenly bulged on her forehead as she gripped her fist. "That wasn't a compliment! You dumbass!!" Still blushing he waved at her. "Well thanks for the kind words. I'll be going now!" Briskly walking off into the dark night, he whistled to himself. "..eh. What a freak. I hope I never see him again." Crossing her arms, she broke out into a sprint the opposite way. "Well I've gotta get back home and let dad and mom know I'm alright...Dads probably freaking out by now." Letting out a long drawn out sigh, she slowly shook her head. "He's such a worry wart."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

A young boy, hair and eys colored red bowed at his feet. Ikuto though that this kid, must've been sent from Fuzen as his teammate, or maybe someone just to keep and eye on him. He was Uchiha after all, mistake made an Uchiha aren't blamed on the village only on their clans name. The Hokage would be pissed at him if he tried anything funny in an allied village. Though it wasn't like he was even gonna try. He stood soon and extended his hand towards Ikuto's and resided his name. Chivalry, eh?

"As you know already I'm Ikuto Uchiha. I look forward to working with you Veign."


He extended his hand and gripped it soon followed by a sturdy shake. He saw that the boy held a sword in his hand as well as what seemed like some plated armor. He didn't, put much though into it, but the boy seemed reliable enough. Now then, Ikuto said boldly.

"You look strong. Why did Fuzen send you here so quickly? Did they managed to figure out who's helping them? Or are they that cautious of an Uchiha would do to them?"

Ikuto really didn't show much emotion after saying that. He looked right on his crimson red eyes. It reminded him sort of like his clans keke genkai. Ikuto wanted to know how he would fare in this kind of situation before he heads out to Fuzengakure.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 18, 2011)

*Veign Eldersword*
_The Young Hero Meets a Shinobi, Part 2_

Veign shook his head slowly.  "I am not from Fuzen.  I'm not even technically a ninja.  I am a swordsman from Rena Village.  I was sent to aid you on your mission.  And I'm not sure what you being an Uchiha would have to do with Fuzen sending a teammate to aid you."  _Is his family untrusted?  I don't know...  All that the Reign said to me was that when he grew up his natural abilities would manifest and he would become incredibly strong.  I just might see that on our journey together.  Nevermind that, I'll watch him but I won't judge him.  He will have to show me if he is untrustworthy for my to not trust him_.  Veign turned in the direction they would be traveling.

"I have never been to Fuzengakure.  My father... he is very sick.  A special herb that could cure him is said to grow in Fuzen, so I appealed to the Council of your village to allow me to accompany you."  He turned to face Ikuto.  "Let's give it our all.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?"


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Walking through the forest she found a lone house up in the hills up ahead. She found it strange, but might as well check it out. She slowly headed forward when she stepped on something, which made a snapping sound. She didn't have time to dodge, so she put her arm up as kunai and shuriken flew into it. She winced at the pain and then her arm went limp. She used her other arm to pluck out the shuriken and kunai, just so they wouldn't be in the way.

After taking them out she looked on forward as she said "This injury doesn't matter---although them having a step-trap like that makes me curious to what could be in that building." She slowly stepped forward until she reached the house. As she quietly entered she noticed all that was in the room was a bed, absolutely nothing else. She entered the room and noticed someone was in the bed, and they didn't look to well. Thalia made the connection in her head and approached the girl.

Without questioning she handed the girl the letter as she said "Hey, here's a letter from your friend, read it if you want." The girl looked at Thalia with tired eyes, but slowly took the letter from Thalia's hands and read it. A smile appeared on her face as she slowly drifted asleep, and she muttered *"That---was---nice---..."* Thalia just turned and left the building, she didn't care if the girl was okay or if she liked the letter, her job was to deliver it. 

Stepping out of the house she headed for the forest again. Approaching the forest another trap sprung, but this time it was an explosive tag. She jumped back and it just burnt her clothes a little. She grunted as she said "What the hell is up with all these traps?!" Suddenly a boy appeared as he said _"Looks like your okay---thank you for delivering that letter, I couldn't get passed all these traps."_ He approached her as he dropped a pouch with 6,000 ryo into Thalia's hands. She stared at it for a second as she said "But why are there trap---" But when she looked back up the boy was gone.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 19, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya took a deep breath in, sweat slowly trailing down his forehead, despite the coldness of the cavern in which he stood, as he looked down at the altar before him. It was about the size of a bed- a comparison that he made mostly because there _was _infact a person lying on it. However, they weren't asleep, their eyes closed and blankets cast over them for warmth. No, this person was bound and gagged, with a cold look of fury in her eyes as she stared up at him.

Iyashii stood on a platform, made of white stone with elegant engraves all throughout, of great undersea battles, of violent thunderstorms striking turbulent seas, of creatures being birthed out of black caves. It was quite magical, how they all interconnected, no boundries seperating them. The platform was in a cave, reminicent of all the other caves in the Heart of The Deep Gods - the city the cult called home- with it's dark grey stone walls, and domed cieling. However, this one was different. It was much larger, it's highest reaches shrouded in darkness. A tunnel connected it to the main hallway of the city, so that it was easy to navigate- unlike certain areas, like where he had started off, where you had to swim through underwater, monster infested tunnels to get anywhere. And, the third of the room farthest from the entrance had no floor. It was simply a bottomless abyss. However, past the abyss, on the wall on the opposite side of the cavern, was a small rocky outcropping. And on it, was a brown cylinder, probably three feet tall and a foot and a half in diameter. Iya wasn't sure what it was, but the way the rest of the cultists, gathered at the foot of the platform regarded it- regarded the whole _room_- gave him a bad feeling.

Diver placed a hand on his shoulder and said *"All those who have accepted the Deep Gods into their hearts have had to prove it as so. This thing is an abomination, and must die"*. He held out a knife, placing it into Iyashii's extended, shaking, palm.

Iyashii recalled his time here. he had actually been pleasantly surprised. Despite these being cultists, they were alot nicer than the people in Fuzen. They were quick to share food, with no ask for thanks, the halls rang with cries of "May the Deep Gods bless you on this fine day!" whenever he sneezed, and people would be glad to give him directions whenever he and Rose were lost- and speaking of Rose. She was always at his side, at his beck and call, like a slave, or servant. She seemed to almost be...in love with him. It was a bit unnerving to him at first, but he got used to her devotion.

But now, he was being asked to kill this...this girl. Instantly he could see what made her an abomination, and honestly? It was a bit anti climatic.



She had cat ears. And a tail. Honestly, was this worth killing someone for? There were alot of humans who had done alot worse. But, if Diver commanded it, well then, he must, didn't he? Not only would he be liable to be killed, but also...these people were good. They were like family. Strangers here treated him better than family and friends back in Fuzen. Perhaps they killed people, but...everyone was given a chance to join up. And if they didn't, they were spared as much pain as possible. The quicker they died, the quicker they reached salvation, yes? Really, he would be doing a favor for the girl by killing her. Diver said so. _Rose _said so. She wouldn't lie.

Suddely, a dark, hissing cackle errupted in Iyashii's mind. It was sinister, corrupt..._wrong_. *Is this what you believe? *It asked, its voice oily and slick, but not in a smooth, charismatic way. In a dirty, evil- no, not evil. Just...strange. Unhuman. It couldn't be called evil, as it was nothing close to what a human was. When you squashed a fly, you did not think of yourself as evil for killing it. This was how the voice was. But, it was he. And he was the fly. *That you are sparing innocents, helping them to early salvation? No. The nonbelievers will never find peace, never find salvation. They will drown forever in the abyss, be ripped to shredds over and over by hungry beasts, torn apart into bloody chunks by the bored gods. For all of eternity, the non-believers will know pain.*

Without asking, Iyashii knew what it was. *So...there is no chance for this girl to be saved? Because she's an 'abomination'?*

*Oh, no no no no* The voice assured, though it didn't make Iya feel much better. *There is a chance. If you turn her, let her see the darkness of the abyss, let her see the truth of the Deep Gods, well...she will not writhe in pain for eternity*.

*But Diver said-*

*Do not speak of that cretin!* The voice exclaimed. *He has abandoned our word, he has blocked his mind from Truth, Darkness, Despair, Silence, and Death. But, we expected this. He was power hungry from the start. It is time we disposed of him. Now, as for the girl. do as you will with her. Kill her for Diver, or submit her to our will*.

*But what is your will!? *he asked desperately, but they were gone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*
Kyuui finished his meal and headed out into the wilderness.  Towns were nice enough and he enjoyed a hot meal, but too many people made things... complicated.  Besides he needed to keep up on his training and that required room.

Once he was clear of the town he ran.  There was freedom in running, feeling the wind on his face, his blood pump, the energy of the world.  His master had been fascinated by this, according to him there wasn't a man alive that could keep up with Kyuui over a long enough distance.  The trick was, he said, to make sure that Kyuui always set the terms.

Once he found a proper spot Kyuui stopped.  Forming the seals carefully he concentrated and a moment later his clone appeared.  He called it his shadow, and any more it might as well be his only friend.  He carefully slid his staff from his back, gave a few warm-up swings, then commenced his attack.

It wasn't a proper spar, his "opponent" couldn't hit back, couldn't even block.  But it was better than doing forms against open air or sparring against an imaginary opponent.  Besides, his shadow was a valuable friend to have, a distraction if the wrong sort of people found him.  He knew that Konohagakure was somewhere in the country, he wasn't sure what their ninja would think of him.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 19, 2011)

*Ikuto Uhiha*

Ikuto eyes dimmed a bit, as he heard Veign speak. A small kind smiles was seen crossing him, but in moments of seconds that smiled turned once more to his old dull look. Maybe he didn't know who most Uchiha are or are judge for being. He sighed and lowered his head towards the ground a bit. He looked forward and said with confidence towards the red hair boy.

"Very well, then. It'll be the two of us at the moment. I don't know what exactly is your power, but I'm trusting you with my life, got it?"

He soon got to his knees and forced himself out the ground and up to a tree. 

"Come! We must hurry to Fuzengakure! I won't bother explaining since I think that your village should've explained to you the mission. Let's head out!"

He soon moved forward to Fuzengaure.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*
Kyuui stopped his sparring suddenly, his instinct reacting before his conscious mind keyed in on it.  Something large, moving through the trees, ninja?  He looked up hoping to catch the movement while dismissing his bunshin.  If he was lucky it was unhappy coincidence and they'll ignore him as a random traveler.

He bit his lip and frowned at the thought, a random traveler in the middle of the woods?  Idiot.  Improvise then.  He slid his staff onto his back, if this went poorly he'd need his hands free for seals, then called out, "Hey!  Ninja-sama!"  He paused and waved broadly before continuing, "I was sent by Master Yamakaze from the temple to meet with you, I am Fuuchi Kyuui humble student of fist and staff.  I was instructed to help you in whatever manner you require."

If they were here for him at best this was costing him a few moments of running.  It was a gamble but not a terrible one.  With any luck they'd ignore him and move on.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 19, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Fuuchi Kyuui*
> Kyuui stopped his sparring suddenly, his instinct reacting before his conscious mind keyed in on it.  Something large, moving through the trees, ninja?  He looked up hoping to catch the movement while dismissing his bunshin.  If he was lucky it was unhappy coincidence and they'll ignore him as a random traveler.
> 
> He bit his lip and frowned at the thought, a random traveler in the middle of the woods?  Idiot.  Improvise then.  He slid his staff onto his back, if this went poorly he'd need his hands free for seals, then called out, "Hey!  Ninja-sama!"  He paused and waved broadly before continuing, "I was sent by Master Yamakaze from the temple to meet with you, I am Fuuchi Kyuui humble student of fist and staff.  I was instructed to help you in whatever manner you require."
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha *

Huh? It seemed someone was calling to him, Ikuto's head moved to the direction the voice came from, another teammate? He jumped off the tree and heard what the boy had to say.

_"I was sent by Master Yamakaze from the temple to meet with you, I am Fuuchi Kyuui humble student of fist and staff.  I was instructed to help you in whatever manner you require."_

Ikuto took his glasses of and placed it in his pouch, he tried to look closely at the boy to see if what he was saying was true. His face didn't flinch nor did his words. Confident, he may add. This could be interesting, he seemed to be surrounded by weapon wielders. Ikuto didn't mind, so he said.

"I'm Ikuto Uchiha form Konohagakure, and this is Veign Eldersword. We've been assign a mission in Fuzengakure. There is an empty team slot here, and they did mention someone like you would come to aid us. So welcome aboard I look forward to working with you."

Ikuto led out a small smile.

"Very well, I only have to say something to you: Don't die. That's it. Let's get moving, we've wasted enough time. I heard the Fuzenkage can be dangerous when furious." 

Ikuot leaped into a branch of a tree and wave his arm to the others.

"Let's move."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*
"Very well, I only have to say something to you: Don't die. That's it. Let's get moving, we've wasted enough time. I heard the Fuzenkage can be dangerous when furious." 

Kyuui nodded as if that's what he expected to hear, "Of course, my life and my skills are at your disposal Uchiha-sama, Eldersword-sama."  He jumped up into the tree behind the others mentally cursing his luck.  They actually _were_ expecting to meet up with someone?

He made a mental note to find a convenient spot to slip away before they found whomever they were supposed to meet.  Until then his best bet would be to lay low and try to fit in.

He had to wonder though, both of the men looked skilled and this Ikuto wore the symbol of Konohagakure, if they were expecting trouble from Fuzengakure does that mean that he had gotten himself mixed up in some sort of ninja war?

Though it would be an adventure.  Surely more excitement than he had expected to run into today.  If nothing else it would be entertaining to see where this played out.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 19, 2011)

*Veign Eldersword*
_Their Team Gains a Third_

When Kyuui had appeared before them, calling out to Ikuto, he had immediately held the grip of his sword, his body running on instinct.  However, Kyuui was quickly identified as a partner, as he was sent to aid them on their mission.  He removed his hand from the blade on his back and nodded to Kyuui, before taking off along with Ikuto.  As the trio traveled along he could see subtle changes in the landscape.  Konohagakure was said to be beautiful, but Fuzengakure seemed to be bursting with nature, beautiful flowers of all sort were growing, but Veign had been told that the herb he was looking for grew deep within the Fuzen territory.  His hopes went up and he smiled to himself.  He just might find the herb here.  Possibly.


----------



## Kei (Apr 19, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

He sighed as she pushed him away again, this girl was confusing and not in a good way. Plus she was pissed off, also not a good thing when she stormed inside he closed the door behind him. He placed his back up against the door as she began to rage against him. Kyo just smirk as she let it all out?

?My mother is currently in a meeting?? Kyo said, ?Please try to keep your voice down.? 

He then walked up to Lyra, ?I am not that girl keeper and I truthfully don?t care about her, childhood friend or not?She did something to piss me off earlier tonight.? Kyo explained 

Kyo sighed, that girl was always headstrong and stupid. Always doing something and acting like she has something to prove when she truthfully didn?t. She could have lived a normal life if she wanted to and left it at that. But she wanted to become a ninja and that was it.

* Taiyou Aosuki *

She looked at the girl for a minute before sighing, this girl didn?t like her one bit and Taiyou could tell. She was trying to find a way to poke at the Kage, but she knew better. Taiyou stood up and walked across the room and picked up a picture?

She smiled at it warmly before placing herself against the table,

?That name brings back bitter memories as??Taiyou said looking, ?Of course it is and of course I know the risk of brining a village like this to the front line?? 

Taiyou sighed, ?I lost my first son because of my careless mistake??


Taiyou placed the picture down and in that picture were Ryo, Takashi, and her two kids when they were just 9, Kyo looking upset as always and Kei . Taiyou didn?t flinch as she remembered the day Ryo died, and she didn?t say anything as she continued on with her story. Death was death and she finally lived up to her sons promise by making this place livable?

And she cried her eyes out a long time ago

?When this village was in the making I was a missing ninja, but more importantly a child myself.? Kei said, ?As far as I cared, this village was nothing, only thing that mattered was the child that followed me here and made a life with me. His name was Ryo and he was adopted?So I left him in this village as I made money so he would have food and among other things.?


Taiyou then looked out the window, ?But one night when I was coming home I was ratted out and anbus came?I was still considered a leader of this village so others came to help, but I told them not to?To spare my son a nice childhood, I was going to give up my freedom??


?But Ryo got in the way when they were going slash me and that when I made a promise with God?If Ryo lived I would make this village the best it can be and rival Konaha and the others.? Taiyou smiled, ?God granted my wish but then took it away a couple of years ago?My boy had died because of a weak heart, and you see the blade had cut him in the heart. The medics here weren?t that good and only knew offensive techniques so it was like putting a bandage on a gapping wound??


Taiyou then nodded, ?I made this village on a promise and even if you think we missing ninjas don?t have honor like someone who stays but we sure as hell have pride?And we never break a promise to our kind...I will never break that promise with my son I made a long time ago?Fuzen will get stronger?Its my goal??


----------



## Chronos (Apr 19, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Large colorful fields, flowers bloomed everywhere, the sun shining sown upon them. Truly a breath taking sigh for all to behold. Fuzengakure, a land founded by a rogues from different villages of the world. Know as a village of hope and prosperity. 

"Fuzengakure, The Land Of New Beginnings..."

He said as he looked at the terrain in awe. A place know for it's flora and fauna. For their quality ninja, for their beliefs. Truly a beautiful sigh to behold. Though soon brought to reality, he soon realized they still needed to face whoever sent this letter to them. Landing on the ground gracefully Ikuto and rest had reached the large entrance of the village of Fuzen.

"Here are out passes."

He man looked at them and nodded opening the path so they could continue. 

"We need to head for the kage building, there we will meet whoever sent this. Maybe we'll get a more through info of what we're facing."


----------



## River Song (Apr 19, 2011)

*Yata*

He had done it, his glass release was now stronger than ever. He sent a shard flying through a tree. He walked down the streets bact to Konoha, there was some rustling in the bushes. He turned around creating a Kunai out of glass. Sudenly a boy jamp out of the trees, he was obviously not a shinobi but he still looked dangerous. He threw a knife at Yata and Yata conjured a sheet of glass to defend against it. It chipped the glass, Yata reformed the glass into 5 shuriken and sent them flying at the boy.  The shuriken pierced his shoulder as blood started to pour out. Yata turned  around and walked away from the bleeding boy


----------



## Cjones (Apr 19, 2011)

*Miho*

A long tale of loss and growing up. Miho listened intently as the older woman spoke her tale. The aura between this villages leader Taiyou and the young Konoha genin kunochi Miho was anything, but pleasant. Miho could feel that this women knew she didn't have that high of an opinion of her. 

If they were alone Miho had the feeling that, in her own subtly way, Taiyou-sama would let definitely return and even mention to this soon to be mutual dislike that was growing between them. Well...maybe she didn't dislike Miho, but obviously it couldn't be said for vice versa.

The red-haired woman's tale was deep and considered very moving to some. Though training to lead the life of a ninja and a soldier to be on the beck and call of her village, Miho keep her emotions under control and to herself. Though deep down Miho could sympathize for her loss. She had lost her whole family and even witnessed three of their deaths while Taiyou-sama had to watch her child, adopted or not, die before her as she was powerless and unable to do nothing.

Truly such a sad and powerful moment, but the only thought that came to Miho's mind was _"It had to happen."_ 

Leading and protecting apostates was something that could not be accepted or ignored. So to teach her a lesson, it obvious her child would be taken after wasting his time to save it's life the first time. Though it seemed she didn't get the message. To Miho, their simply could be no peace here in this place littered in sin. For the people of this land and the leader as well it just may seem like things are going good, but the storm has yet to come.

A place like this can truly have no peace. It was just a word use to fool into a false sense of security.  Slowly and surely no matter how long this 'peace' lasted judgement will be brought down on this place.

"I take you for sharing that piece of history with me...Taiyou-sama." Miho spoke as she flipped her hair. "Though I doubt someone like Mikako and many others could easily see it _your way_. One could see this as a refugee for criminals."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 19, 2011)

*Veign Eldersword*
_Encountering the Village of Sin_


Veign walked along side Kyuui and Ikuto, heading into the village.  They were stopped, but Ikuto showed the man their passes and they continued inside.  He looked around the village in wonder, it was truly beautiful.  However, he was on his toes.  He had heard from the Reign that this village housed criminals, runaway, and refugees from other villages.  This village was the subject of a lot of suspicion, and not all of it was deserved, but their leader was a Missing Nin herself.  He was just a bit nervous.  However, he didn't show it, as he was sure it would insult the villagers and their leader.  _Just relax, Veign.  You're here for two reasons: aid Ikuto and Kyuui and find a cure for your father's illness.  Don't get yourself into trouble, just follow your orders and accomplish your mission.  Remember your teachings.  Carry yourself with a respectable and respectful demeanor, and give your life to defend the life of your team.  Never leave a friend behind._

"We need to head for the kage building, there we will meet whoever sent this. Maybe we'll get a more through info of what we're facing."

Veign looked over at Ikuto and nodded.  "Kage building.  Understood.  The Kage is the leader, if I am not mistaken, so I believe they would work in the largest building in the village.  So possibly that one?"  He rose a hand and pointed at a rather large building.  He wasn't sure if it was the Kage Building, but it was bigger than the others and seemed important, a landmark of sorts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*
Kyuui followed the others into the village with only a moment's hesitation.  To them, he hoped, it would be mistaken for simple awe at the village.  It was probably worthy of awe, were he sure that every-other-person in the village wasn't thinking about killing him.

"We need to head for the kage building, there we will meet whoever sent this. Maybe we'll get a more through info of what we're facing."

"Ah, of course."  Kyuui paused a moment, "I'm afraid I wasn't told much about the mission, just to help you out, who are we looking for exactly?"

Kyuui figured it was probably obvious he was new to this, trying to cover that up would only insult the ninja and possibly expose him.  In a ninja village there was almost no chance for him to escape, he had to ride this out for now.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina groans as she opens her eyes to darkness as she felt Pegasus heat against her body. "Pegasus where are we at the moment and why is it so cold at the moment?" "We are in Kiri at the moment, I hope you are feeling better?" "Not at the moment, are my swords with me or I lost them?" "They are with you with some items that did not get destroyed in the explosion." Akina pulled her bag and her two swords towards her. As she tries to stan at the moment, but lean on Pegasus. "You have to rest for a little bit longer, till we find out what we are going to do." "We stay here till I can gather some strenght, then we go to the kage's mansion." "Before we see the kage is to shop for yu some new clothes at the least. Take it easy." "No way, we are getting up and going even though I am in bad shape." Pegasus saw the grip in her eyes. 

Akina stood up as she starts coughing, "You are not coming along." "I am coming to not hise what happen to you a day ago." Pegasus snorts as he let Akina fall over, "you have a good point you have eyesight to tell me where the kage's mansion is at." Pegasus doubt that Akina could ride at the moment or walked. Akina pulled herself over Pegasa back. The white winged horse walked to the Kage's mansion in Kiri. Through the white fog, Akina cough some more, as she thinks to herself what her brother said to her as she was on her stomache on Pegasus's back. Pegasus looks around as he got nearer to the mansion of kiri, Akina had her hands on one of the sheaths of one of the swords, waiting for whoever appeared or a beast waiting for them to attack.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 19, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius was ready to go kill. TYhat was all that was on his mind. As he sped with Diana he felt restricted as water surrounded him and his sister keeping them in place.
"Really/ Sayuri has gotten sloppy." he eard a woman voice say and looked to see a girl with black hair in a ponytail. 
"Who are you?" he asked? She smiled. "We should probaly see Sayuri " she said as she liquified them both and trasported them to Sayuri's office.

As the entered his mom and  dad were surprised to see her.  "Violet? What are you doing here?" his dad asked. Darius raised an eyebrow. hey knew her?

"I came to visit and saw what happened. Horrible but to send genin and your own children no less to fight is disgraceful." she said. Sayuri looked down ashamed.

"Who is she?" he asked. Both looked at him before his mom spoke.

"This is Sayuri the previous previous Mizukage."

Diana

As she lept from building to building she thinking about death. As they lept she felt wrapped in iquided. What? How? She soon heard a voice.
"Really/ Sayuri has gotten sloppy." she heard a woman voice say and looked to see a girl with black hair in a ponytail.  Who was she? She heard her brother voice her thoughts."Who are you?" he asked? She smiled. "We should probaly see Sayuri " she said as she liquified them both and trasported them to Sayuri's office. 
As the entered she felt drozy from the trip but also saw her mom and  dad were surprised to see her.  "Violet? What are you doing here?" her dad asked. She loked raising an eyebrow. hey knew her?

"I came to visit and saw what happened. Horrible but to send genin and your own children no less to fight is disgraceful." she said. Sayuri looked down ashamed. She was ashamed?

"Who is she?" she heard her brother ask. Both looked at him before his mom spoke.

"This is Sayuri the previous previous Mizukage."

"Oh btw someone is near and its foreign" she said.

Sayuri nodded."Come in!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel* 

"This is the place, so i guessed they do not wnt any animals in their mansion, I wait for you somewhere." "Pegasus, is my staff is still with us that would be good." She felt for her staff on her back and pulled it out and taped it on the soild ground as she heard the tap. She walked to the main door and walked into the kage's office and listen to people already speaking to each other. She bowed to the kage for respect and hopefully not to get arrested at the moment. She turns her head to hear how many people are in the room before she spoke. My name is Akina, I bring no threat to you or your country." She coughs as she pulled her torn dress to her body. _"I guessed my brother had plans for me at the start or Pegasus is right about him being crazy,"_ she hplds her staff tight in her hands as she looked at something in the room than looking at the floor.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 19, 2011)

*Darius*

As he was about to ask for an explanation on the old Mizukge he is inturuppted from his thoughts as a girl with a staff enters. She looked in bad condition. She then collapsed and rushed to help her. "Hey you are you alright?" he asked.
"Excuse yourself" the old Mizukage said as she pushed him away and examined her. She looked her over and began healing her with water.
"What are you doing old Mizukage?" Darius asked. She rolled her eyes.
"Its Violet and i'm healing her. She is in a pretty bad condition. Was she fighting?" she asked herself. Violet huh? He rembered hearing that name somewhere.

*Diana*

Diana was in shock at learning she was an old Mizukage. She hardly noticed a girl come in wounded. She was so caught up in them all she recently heard was "Its Violet and i'm healing her. She is in a pretty bad condition. Was she fighting?" She looked to see Violet healing her. What jutsu was that? She knew the previous Mizukage had a strong affinity for water even called a goddess but what was that? "Will she be alright? Hello Girl you ok?" she said. Violete ignored her healing the girl while Darius rolled his eyes at her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She mumbled a bit as she tossed and turned on her bed, it was an uncomfortable night. Really bad, Kei eyes finally opened and her room came into view. From the teddy bears her father use to send to her when she was a child along with kunais, books, and even other things. This was her room alright, even where she drew on the wall when she was 3 of her family was still there...

Who brought her here though?

Kei leaned up as she thought about the last things she did and then realized that she had went all out on Shirou. Her heart stopped for a minute but then settled back to it regular heart beats, he had to be okay for the fact that she was here. She didn't mover here herself and her brother would be watching over her if he found her.

Kei smiled as she got up and opened the window, the night winds touched her skin and sent chills up her spine...

"Please be okay...Shirou..."

Kei whispered that into the air before going to take a shower


----------



## Laix (Apr 20, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Huh?_

"Oh ..." Lyra just realised how loudly and annoyingly she was ranting on, and shut her mouth. "What did she do?" Lyra asked, trying to make conversation that wasn't awkward. Thalia ... just who was she? Lyra remembered her showing up during their first spar session, but even then she had to go away to talk with some guy. 

*Tifa Warholic*
_A long way's to go ..._

Tifa began to get tired walking in this heat, and they hadn't even gotten to the main part of the Sunagakure desert. "Ugh ... this is really tiring, isn't it?" she gasped, looking down to her trusty summon. It groaned in reply as it dragged it's paws through the grains of sand. It was only now Tifa noticed that her summon was a bit strange. The sun's rays were almost bouncing off him, so that his fur was glowing a bright crimson with small sparkles dancing around. The old man mentioned it was a rare species, but now she realised why it might be so rare. 

"Come on, get on. This'll be much faster," Tifa shot around to hear Date's voice as J and Son stepped on to the dragon. It was now much larger - half the size of a mature dragon.
"Nice Cabbage. Looks like Jugs will be getting the punch in the face this time," J smirked as he sat on the end of the creature. 
"H-Hey! I just arrived!" Tifa whined as she picked up her still unnamed summon and dashed over to the dragon. She threw the Sith on before climbing on herself. 

"Where abouts are we? How far now!?"
"We need to head for the uh ... 'Kain Falls' or something like that. It's just north-east of here, past Sunagakure. How long? Depends on how fast Rabbit 'ere is!" J replied, taking out a ciggarette and a kunai. He held both up towards the sun, with the light reflecting off the kunai and lighting the ciggarette. It was that hot. "Heh, always wanted to do that!"
"I bet you're going to die before my mom, and she always overworks herself," Tifa remarked as she stroked the fur of her Sith.
"Idiot, my lungs are made of steel!"

*Vaan Warholic*
_Oh shit!_

Vaan swam as fast as he could through the water, not turning back for a second. "Setsuka! It was an accident!" He yelled, catching his breath for a moment. Going against his thoughts, he glanced around to see Setsuka still swimming after him. "NOO!!!"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 20, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Reaching the largest building a man was already standing out side the hokage office. Ikuto wondered is this man was the same as a  the one who send in the mission. SO he confronted him and said:

"Excuse me."

The man look at the boy and saw his head band. A large smile crossed his lips and he almost jumped in happiness, though holding his excitement he said:

"Are you the ninja form Konahagakure I sent to look for?"

Ikuto slightly nodded and said:

"In a way, yes... We've received a short mission briefing in this paper, but I'm afraid this isn't a very good source of information. We need to ask a few question before we continue with our mission."

Ryoji took out a piece of paper out of his pouch along with his glasses and said. 

"From what it says here, you want us too hunt for some trouble makers around this village and if you take one out two more come to replace it. But that's all that it says. So I ask you, where are this men usually are located? are they ninja? what rank are they? do they know jutsu or are they just thugs? "   

The man rubbed the back of his head and said:

"They are usually located at the northern part of Fuzengakure forest. They attack or more like bother the citizens of fuzen during sundown. The Fuzenkage is too busy and most of the ninja of the village are either in missions or are far away. They're not ninja, just thugs that know how to w recklessly swing a sword. I don't think it would be much problem for ninja like yourself. As in rank they have about the strength of near chunnin level I believe. And as far as I know they don't know any jutsu, though I've never seen if they have them."

Ikuto nodded and look at the others and said:

"if you have any questions you better ask his now before we head out"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 20, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina did not know she collasped to the ground till she felt something aginst her skin. If felt good but cold to her skin like the cold water she fell into. As she open her eyes she was a bit startled at the moment as she grasped the reverse blade sword hilt. "Thanks for healing me," She sounded horse and could not remember if both of her swords went into her own fleash in the fight. _"I guess Pegasus knows what is inportant to me at the time, he must have pulled them out or went seaching for them at the time."_ She felt for the two sheaths that was around her waist and both swords were there, she sighs letting go off the hilt of the reverse blade sword that was still sheath. She was grateful that somebody healed her wounds at the moment. She heard someone spoke asking if she was alright, "I be fine."

*Hakro Ezel*

In Hakro mind he saw so many terriable things that had to do with wolves in his dreams that still not shock him at all. Spike was against his chest to stop the bledding from Akina's slashes from her swords. He was not sure which blade hit his master. To him that she could have dlashed him in half. Hakro slowly open his eyes, he felt woozy from the bllod lost. He quickly got up ripping his shirt or what was left of hit as bandages to stop the bleeding that Spike was trying to stop the bleeding. Spike growled as he moved away fast enough. "Thanks I guess and I did not went to far with the explosion notes." Hakro starts sniffing as he track down his own scent in the woods. _"Spike must have drag me out of the cavern, who knows my sister could come out alive or be dead."_ Spike growled as he starts on his hunt to find food for both of them if the river as no fish swimming where they were at. _"We are heading back to Fuzen, I wander if anyone going to ask what happen to me or anyone else was invole at the moment._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*

"if you have any questions you better ask his now before we head out" 

Kyuui shook his head, "Thugs or bandits likely have a leader somewhere.  If we can find one of them chances are we can persuade them to cough up where we might find this leader."  He relaxed visibly, thugs he could deal with.

Plus this was a mission he could get behind, most of the jobs he had taken with his master in the past were rather less pure in motive.  Stopping troublemakers was a good use for his skills.  Plus it could likely be done without killing.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 20, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _A long way's to go ..._
> 
> Tifa began to get tired walking in this heat, and they hadn't even gotten to the main part of the Sunagakure desert. "Ugh ... this is really tiring, isn't it?" she gasped, looking down to her trusty summon. It groaned in reply as it dragged it's paws through the grains of sand. It was only now Tifa noticed that her summon was a bit strange. The sun's rays were almost bouncing off him, so that his fur was glowing a bright crimson with small sparkles dancing around. The old man mentioned it was a rare species, but now she realised why it might be so rare.
> ...



*Date Uchiha*

Date turned back to look at Tifa, raising his voice so she could hear him over the rushing winds around them.  "*When we get close we'll have to walk the rest of the way.  According to J, they have a problem with dragons, so Reshi won't be welcome*!"  He looked ahead briefly and squinted, peering at something.  Up ahead he saw Sunagakure, and just slightly to the left of it and further back was something that looked like a waterfall.  It seemed to be a part of a large mountain, and its waters poured into what looked like an oasis amidst the desert.  "*J, is that Kain Falls*?"  Almost immediately as he asked Reshi let out a roar and shot to the left, dodging past a huge, flaming spear.

"*They're trying to shoot us down!  Hold on tight, I'm gonna find us a place to land*!"  He patted Reshi's neck and the dragon nodded, before going into a rapid barrel roll before pulling up, flying into the the light of the sun in an attempt to stop them from shooting.  Immediately it shot downward into a steep dive, the hot sands zooming up towards them at an unbelievable rate.  At the last second, when it seemed that crashing was inevitable, Reshi pulled up and flew along the desert floor, before sliding to a halt.  Date leaped off of him and performed a seal, de-summoning him.  They had already past Sunagakure and could see the falls up ahead.  Date lifted up the cargo box and held it over his head, shouting to them.

"*HEY!  WE'RE THE NINJA YOU HIRED*-"  A sound caught his ears and he turned around.  A tornado of sand was whirling toward them at a fast rate.  However, before it could get to them, it burst apart, and three ninja appeared, all with scratched-out Kumogakure headbands.

"*Looks like we've ran into a few rats*..."



"*Give us that box and go, or we'll kill you*."



"*C'mon, you don't want things to get ugly, do you*?"



Date smirked and drew a kunai, before getting into a stance, watching them closely.  "*Why is it that punks like you just loove showing up, huh?  Fine, I've got to crush a few roaches.  What about you, Tifa, J, Son*?"



Laix said:


> *Vaan Warholic*
> _Oh shit!_
> 
> Vaan swam as fast as he could through the water, not turning back for a second. "Setsuka! It was an accident!" He yelled, catching his breath for a moment. Going against his thoughts, he glanced around to see Setsuka still swimming after him. "NOO!!!"



*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka caught him around the ankle and dragged him under water.  She put his face close to hers and kissed him, slowly at first, but with growing intensity.  When air became a necessity, she pulled him up to the surface with her.  When they both broke through the water, she swam close to him and put her lips close to her ear.

"*Next time, before you grope me... you should try asking me out, first*."

She giggled and swam to the shore for her towel.



Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> Reaching the largest building a man was already standing out side the hokage office. Ikuto wondered is this man was the same as a  the one who send in the mission. SO he confronted him and said:
> 
> ...



Veign nodded silently, Kyuui asking his question for him.  He looked toward the Northern Forest where they were said to reside.  His right hand subconsciously went to the handle of his sword, his red eyes trained on that forest.  This would be quite the experience.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 20, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha[/B

He left the man and moved forward along with his teammates towards the northern forest. Here must reside their base or camp. And their leader, if we were to take him out things would be a lot calmer around the village and they would think twice before roughhousing the villagers.

"Alright team, first things first. We must locate the enemy camp around this forest. I really don't like calling myself leader of this squad but I'll have to issue a command to return fire only." 

Ikuto latched himself into a tree branch and said. 

"Veign you're in the lead. I'm putting my trust in you since you seem pretty sturdy in swordsmanship . I'm counting on you in case of a frontal assault. I'll be in the middle, I'll try my best to keep the enemy at bay if attacked from either from the right or the left. Kyuui, you cover our backs, we'll need you to focus in case we're attack from the rear."

Ikuto place his glasses back on his pouch as he turned and said. 

" I doubt that the enemy knows that we're heading towards them, but we need to stay in the shadows. As soon as the enemy is confirmed attack to kill or stagger. The mission says that deadly force is authorized... so... don't hesitate when the time comes."

He slight lowered his gaze, feeling a little uneasy with the thought of murder, but he was a ninja of the leaf, and this was a mission. If there was a change were death could be avoided then fine. He would take without a second though, but... if he needed to kill for his village. He would gladly do it.

"Veign, don't get distracted. I know that you're searching for the herb, but be more concerned of finishing this mission first. Alright let's head out. Keep your eyes open in case you see a camp site or something. Let's head out!"   *


----------



## Kenju (Apr 20, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Fuzen Hospital*

The sun is shining down through the window. The bright light shines inside of the room of a Hospital. Inside that room is a boy with black hair resting calmly on the white bed underneath his body. The sun that lights up the room slowly awakes him from his slumber. Shirou's eyes are open, the first thing he sees is the white ceiling of the room he's in.

As his mind becomes adjust to where he is, he looks around his area. There's no one around, but certainly he can tell this is a Hospital. Judging by the light outside, it must be the morning time of day. His mind is a bit blurry but he can remember, he can remember what happened last night.

Kei Aosuki

He had met her and also at that time, stopped her from making a huge mistake upon her own life. Or at least that is what he hoped he did.

Anyways, he can remember putting her into her bed, so he knows that she should be fine.

Almost forgetting, she's the reason why he's in this bed right now.

-No, it was his own reason for being put in that position in the first place.

He has nothing to regret.

"So I see your awake."

Came a voice front the front.

He looks over and sees that it's an old man in white clothing. However, the most notable thing about this is face is similar to a frogs. Yet, something like that doesn't give much attention from the boy laying on the bed.

"Setsuko, Shirou, right? You took some damage last night. Just what was the reason for that?"

Upon hearing this, Shirou sits up from his bed, leaning up a bit. 

"..It's nothing to be concerned of."

He acted in his usual icy manner of doing things. The Doctor, gave a bit of a  laugh at the boy.

"The cold and silent type, huh? Anyways, you seem to be doing fine. I'm surprised you healed so well after that damage you took."

"...."

"Even so, the only thing left is the scar on your chest."

The Doctor pointed out. Hearing this, Shirou opened up his Hospital clothing and looked.

There, as the Doctor said, there was a large scar on his bare chest. Shirou knows why, it was from the last attack of Kei Aosuki. She certainly is stronger than she appears to be.

"Other than that your fine."

"...I see...Thank you..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 20, 2011)

*Veign Eldersword*
_Kill or be Killed.  A Dangerous Ultimatum_

Veign held out his sword before him, performing his Ready Up technique.  The sword began to glow red with his chakra.  He looked back at Ikuto.  "Don't worry.  My mind is on one thing and one thing only.  And that is to ensure our survival and success in this mission."  He gave them both a smile before heading off, taking the lead.  He held out his sword to the side, leaping along the tree branches.  His eyes were constantly moving, looking around.  He held out a hand as he saw something, stopping his teammates.  A man leaped out of the brush brandishing a katana.  He was out of range, a ways away from the team, but was leaping toward them fast.  However, before he could even get close Veign held his sword at his side.

"Begone with you."

He stabbed the blade forward, a huge blade made of red chakra appearing from it.  It slashed the man along his chest and he dropped from the tree, holding his wound in pain.  He looked back at Ikuto.

"We leave him alive, keep him for questioning and interrogation.  Then we send him off to Fuzen to be imprisoned after we take care of his partners."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*

"Hai, Uchiha-sama," Kyuui nodded playing the roll of the obedient subordinate.  He wondered however just how much the ninja knew; on the surface he should seem rather useless at range.  His master taught him a few tricks to get around that, but Ikuto couldn't know that, could he?

He gave a mental shrug and flicked his wrists, freeing the tonfa strapped to his arms.  Probably Ikuto was assuming he was useless and was keeping him out of the way.

Still he couldn't fault the need to keep a rear guard, if these thugs were so troublesome that ninja were hired to deal with them they might end up surrounded.  "I'll make sure our backs stay clear, do not worry." He did not kill though, he wondered if that would be an issue.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 20, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Veign had taken down one of the targets. it' seem they were headed towards the village to cause trouble again. Ikuto looked forward and counted their numbers.

 One...
 Two...
 Three...

 He slightly dimmed his eyes and looked back at Kyuui. Ikuto came out of the bushed and rushed towards the one in the middle. He gave him a powerful blow towards his stomach with his fist, the man suddenly fainted and Ikuto carried him on his back. He looked back at Kyuui, he seemed he was hiding something... he needed to keep a close on him at all cost. So... let me see what he's made of. Ikuto jumped back towards them and placed the unconscious man on the ground as he said:

"Two more up front, deadly force is authorize, be cautious and attack swiftly. I don't think they like the thought of me pounding their friend. Kyuui you take the lead!"

He looked at Veign and gave him a sign to follow Kyuui as soon as he gave the first hit. 

"Don't falter, if needed I'll jutsu for this! GO! don't let them escape!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*

Kyuui gave the slightest of nods already moving forward at a full sprint.  Shifting his grip on the tonfa he made a quick seal, focusing his energy as arrived at the nearest man he dropped low, spinning his right tonfa just above the ground and cracking loudly into the man's knee.  With his hands low the man saw Kyuui's guard open and cut harshly with his sword.

Kyuui reached out with his energy and grabbing the air behind the man as the thug's sword struck true.  For a moment the man thought the battle done, when the visage of Kyuui vanished into harmless smoke.  _Never engage from the front when the back is such a tempting target._  The words of his master echoed in his mind.  He had called this 'Kageippo no Jutsu' the shadow step technique.

True to his masters teaching he struck out from behind the man, reversing the grip on his left Tonfa he spun, catching the man's throat with the handle from behind and throwing his weight into the motion.  The man, already off balance, stumbled and fell.  An instinctive follow-up strike cracked loudly into the man's head and deposited him roughly into unconsciousness.

Continuing his rotation he threw up the tonfa turned out defensively ready to intercept any attacks from the other thugs.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 20, 2011)

*Veign Eldersword*
_The Battle Escalates, Strength is put on Display_

True to form, Veign immediately followed after Kyuui, heading to his own target.  He  ducked low as he dashed forward, dodging under a horizantal sweep with a katana.  He then rose and performed an uppercut on the man's chin, knocking him into the air.  The man recovered and backflipped, landing on his feet, before dashing toward Veign.  Veign spun around and slammed the pommel of his sword into the man's jaw, breaking it, before using the flat side of his blade and slamming it into the man, sending him flying back and hitting his head on a branch.  He was out cold.  Deadly force wasn't required for these lackeys.

"Enemies are taken care of, Ikuto."


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2011)

* Taiyou and Kei Aosuki *

Kei was taking a shower when she notice that her brother wasn’t in his room nor was her mother. Kei went around the house until she saw the light of the main room on. She smiled before turning her heel to go to take a shower, letting all the dirt from earlier today just wash off her body. Kei placed her hands on the shower walls in front of her as she let the water hit her hair and the top half of her back causing her to jump…

But she only smirked

She found a new play toy~

Kei licked her lips before pulling away and wash herself up. When she got out she hid her clothes deep in the dirty laundry before pulling a new pair of clothes on and walk around where the commotion was in. She smiled gently at her mother who looked at her for a moment and then turned away…

Kei looked at the group, “Welcome, I hope you find yourself comfortable here. My name is Kei Aosuki, I am the younger twin…” she explained, “May I go make some tea for you? Uncle Shin?”

Taiyou watched as her daughter came off polished and refined which she was, but that didn’t catch her attention. But what did catch her eye was her daughter blue highlight, so it was time…Taiyou look shamefully down on the ground for a minute…

Where was Takashi at this point?

“Mother?” Kei called out to her, “Tea for you?”

Taiyou shook her head, “No..No thank you, but stay and conversant with Shin team.”

Kei smiled perfectly at them showing off her best at her guest…

* Kyo Aosuki* 

He sighed, such a loud girl, he placed his hands in his pocket as he thought of what to say to Lyra. Should he just lie? And told her it was nothing? She would probably have his balls for that and then his head, using it as a vase for her poisonous flowers. The thought alone made Kyo shiver and then thought it was best to keep to the bare minimal. 

“She picked a fight with me…Cocky ass…” Kyo frowned, “And I was kinda beat up from a previous battle, girl didn’t have no sense of pride as a ninja!”

He was getting angry just thinking of how shameful she presented herself, his mother always talked about being a proud and honorable ninja. It was funny coming from a missing ninja as herself but she always nailed it into Kei and Kyo head. That pride is the only thing a ninja has until they become the tool for their village…

He snorted, “…I told her off and told her if she wanted a fight, she asking the wrong person.” he pointed to his bandages also


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 20, 2011)

*Darius*

He looked at the girl suspiciously."Who are you and where are you from?" he asked. He wanted to know if she was friend or ally. She didnt look dangerous but he learned long ago not to trust humanity no matter how nice they look including family.

"Darius sow respet. Now where are you from?" asked the Mizukage. Darius was rude but had the right idea asking to make sure she wasn't a foe. Violet observed her after finishing her healing with an emotionless face waiting for her response.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 20, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After a few days she walked back up to the blacksmith, hoping her product would be done. She smiled at him as she said "Hey, is it finished yet?" The man gave a relieved sneer as he said *"Finished? I thought you'd never show up! Just give me a few minutes and it'll be complete."* He continued to weld the weapon together as Thalia found a nearby tree and rested against it. She closed her eyes, allowing her hair to blow through the wind.

She started to drift asleep but suddenly the man yelled *"It's finished!"* Thalia woke up and walked over to him as she studied the product. She looked it over until she smiled and said "Well I better be off then." She took the double bladed scythe as she put down a sack of ryo. She started to walk away content with what she had received.

Approaching her village once again she took a look around. Nothing had changed, well at least no physical changes. She wasn't sure what she wanted to do, so she went near a tree and rested by it, waiting for something to happen. She was sure Kyo was done healing up, she needed to settle that little, disagreement. Hey eyes closed as she waited---waited for nothing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 20, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"My name is Akina, I come from the land of the wind, village Suna. _"I gueesed that made matters worst. Hoping they Kiri only hate Fuzen, then the whole country,"_ she thought as she looked around the room with her blind eyes that could not see at all but black. "I don't mind for you to be rude, but I get it before you throw me in to your prision." _"I guessed the next best thing is explain why I was closed to Kiri, there are so many reasons to think of at the moment. One could say telling the truth could set you free."_ "The one named Darius, by any chance are you crazy?" Akina shuts her mouth as she was not in any postion to ask questions at the moment, she guessed it was out of respect to the Mizukage.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 20, 2011)

*Darius*


"My name is Akina, I come from the land of the wind, village Suna. Darius heard her answer. Suna huh? She traveled far to get all the way to kiri.aWhat she said next made his anger boil.
"The one named Darius, by any chance are you crazy?" he glared at her and the room was quiete until everyone else bursted out laughing. He glared at them all. "You got him there haha ha" Diana laughed. His parents tried to hide it bun in vain as he saw them. Violet didnt hide it like his sister.
"Why you little...." he said but was inturupted.
"Calm down Darius. You came off like that" Sayuri said regaining her composure."Now your from Suna? Why are you here this far from home? Should i contact the Kazekage?" She asked. Was she a missing ninja? If so things could get complicated.
"Are you by any chance blind?" Violet asked curious.

*Diana*

"My name is Akina, I come from the land of the wind, village Suna. Diana heard her say. That was a pretty name. She also came from Suna. Quiet a long journey to travel. What she heard next made her laugh. COLOR="Magenta"]"The one named Darius, by any chance are you crazy?"[/COLOR] she said. Diana along with everyone else except Darius who looked like he would throw a tantrum went quiet then burst out laughing. Crazy? Him? Yup that was correct.
"You got him there haha ha" she said 
"Why you little...." Darius said but was inturupted.
"Calm down Darius. You came off like that" Sayuri said regaining her composure."Now your from Suna? Why are you here this far from home? Should i contact the Kazekage?" She asked. 
"Are you by any chance blind?" Violet asked curious. Blind? That hadn't occured to her. Was she?


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 20, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"That could not or could be nessary to contact the Kazekage. She knows that me and my brother were supposed be in Fuzen. After the match between me and my brother in the moutains between Fuzen and Kiri. I guessed he wanted me dead, but actual wanted to teach me a lesson. The force of the explosions forced us back on two different paths and whatever town that we were closed by or days to get to. My brother had his wolves and I have my winged horse to help us survive at the time.   She turned her head as Violet asked if she was blind. "I am blind cursed by the Ichibi you can say. But dies not matter, the matter you have to deal with it even though people can be mean and harsh and put you down. The lesson my brother was trying to teach me, there would not be anyone to be there when you need help. I don't beleive that, you recieve help from anyone when you need it. He is also trying to tell me to get stronger for nobody could protect me from my inpairment, I just want to protect them. Pegasus thinks he wants to get rid of everyone by brother means. Everyone has different opions."


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Too~~ good!_

"Wait a minute ..." Lyra giggled as she tried to contain her laughter. "You got beat up by a girl? Surprising as you consider yourself Mr. Tough Guy!" She didn't quite understand what he was saying, as at first it sounded like Thalia had fought him. But Lyra had a feeling there was more to it, but wasn't sure wether to press on. "Are you sure that's all that happened? You can tell me, y'know."

*Tifa Warholic*
_Trouble ..._

It wasn't long before they arrived at Kain Falls. It was a peaceful place, with plenty of sandstone and light, crystal-clear water flowing around. "So nice here! Hey, I think I'll name this little guy 'Kain'. What do you guys think?" Tifa smiled as she stroked the crimson fur of her pet.
"I think you are- SHIT!" J yelled as a flaming spear brushed past them. Rabbit landed them down somewhere safe, where a group of three ambushed them. They wanted to take the crate - of course. However, J had around half his chakra and he was sure Date was empty. "Tch ... Cabbage, you and Rabbit get to the exchange point 10 miles north of here. Jugs and Monkey Boy, we'll have to deal with these three," he smirked, cracking his knuckles.

"Yeah Date, hurry along! The mission is to protect the cargo, and your best for it as you have Reshie!" Tifa confirmed with a serious look on her face as she glanced between the three. 
"Slow down hunny, nobody is going anywhere!" the strange looking girl smirked, snapping her fingers. A glowing transparent shield was erected around them, persumably made of pure chakra based on the aura it gave off. J sighed as he weaved a few handseals, before aiming towards the tip of the shield. "Lava Style: Lava Globs!" J shot the six burning globs of lava which broke through the shield, creating a large hole at the top. "Go already Cabbage!"

"Tch, like we'd let you go so easily!" the woman yelled as she jumped into the sky, aiming to repair the shield. Tifa was quick to react, and quickly jumped into the air, before using her feint ability to get ahead of the girl, blocking her way while still holding Kain. "Move it!"
"Not a chance!" Tifa fiented even higher into the air, now with chakra bursting from her right foot and swinging down towards the girl's head. 
"Water Style: Bubble Shield!" A dense bubble erected around the woman as Tifa's foot slammed into it, sending the woman shooting down towards the ground, causing a large crater around her. However, the bubble simply popped open, and the woman stepped out unharmed. 
"Go!"

*Vaan Warholic*
_Hmm ..._

Vaan braced himself for the worst as she caught his ankle and dragged him underwater. _Shit! She's gonna drown me?_ he thought as he was pushed lower into the water. However, the next thing he felt was a warm pressing of something ....

He opened his eyes to see Setsuka right in his face. It was only then he realised that she had planted a fierce kiss on his lips, and he wasn't sure what to do. He didn't touch her or anything, and was now even struggling for air. She dragged him back up to the surface, where she whispered in his ear that he should ask her out before groping her. He tensed up a little before a great big smirk appeared on his face. She went to fetch a towel, and this is when he followed her out of the water before crouching down next to her. "You like me, don't you?" he asked slyly, tapping his finger on his cheek.


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

He frowned at Lyra, "...Stupid chick..." He said before turning away. Yeah he got beat up by a girl, shit she was on a different level then he was and of course this wasn't going to be the best day of his existence. He sighed as he stroked the back of his head and nodded...

It was a clear blow to his pride for admitting that shit....

"BUT IT WASN'T THALIA!"he yelled to make it clear, "It was some other chick...She was on a far different level and thats no lie...Thalia was watching us and didn't even lift a finger to help and then here she comes with her smart ass wanting to fight....She holds no pride as a ninja! Fighting weak prey holds no fun unless you are sick like that."

Kyo clearly upset shook his head


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra stood there, dumbfounded. She was amazed that he actually admitted it, as she half expected him to deny it. But when he mentioned it wasn't Thalia who did this, and that she was in fact watching, Lyra could feel a spark of anger igniting inside. "Wait ... so it wasn't Thalia? And she just stood there and watched? What a bitch! I'll rip her fa-" Lyra just realised what she was about to say, and swiftly cleared her throat.

"I mean, who was it that attacked you?" she sighed, moving closer towards him. She turned him around to face her and gave him a concerned look, showing that she was even a tiny bit worried about him. Well, she was worried about him a LOT, and was willing to go and even kick the shit out of Thalia just for watching it, let alone the girl who actually did this.


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled at Lyra reaction, so cute and so dangerous at the same time. It made himwant to play with her on a different level, Kyo thought maybe that Lyra was someone that liked a little roughness with her kisses and other things. But he shook that out of his mind and slowly withdrew back when she moved forward...

Damn this girl...

She didn't know what she was doing to him....

Argh!! 

"....Tell me what happened to you first..Kyo said changing the conversation as fast as he could


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Tch, of course. Lyra didn't think about it, but of course it was expected he would say that before confessing something so embarrassing like that. She smirked, shaking her head slowly before looking back up to him. "Fine. Someone attacked me, but he looked different. He had some sort of royal military uniform on, and he said he was sent by someone "of high regard". But I took  him out with a lethal dose of my poison," she winked, before returning to her serious expression. "I suffered a few injuries, and they had to call in a doctor from Konoha. Edie Warholic or some shit like that, but I'm fine. Now, you?"


----------



## River Song (Apr 21, 2011)

*Suneko*

He walked down the street, earlier on he had received a letter. He was being assigned a mission. There was also another ninja that was going on that mission. He was suplied with a name and adressed and told to go fetch him. Pathetic, a ninja should not have to be _fetched_ he should be beside his kage waiting one her every order. He walked up to the door and knocked waiting for the response.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 21, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Suneko*
> 
> He walked down the street, earlier on he had received a letter. He was being assigned a mission. There was also another ninja that was going on that mission. He was suplied with a name and adressed and told to go fetch him. Pathetic, a ninja should not have to be _fetched_ he should be beside his kage waiting one her every order. He walked up to the door and knocked waiting for the response.



*Jozu*

Jozu finally got back from the infirmary he got his ass kicked by his teacher and his Ikuto ditched him, He was not in the mood to see them at the moment,  he sighed up for a mission the day before and went to sleep. He awoke to the sound of knocking on his door. "Dammit it's probably the fuckin land lord."   

He opened the door without looking at who it was. "Look ya old coot I'll have the money soon so don-. Wait who the heck are you ? Wait a sec don't tell me.... O yeah you must be mission partner. Go ahead come in I'll get ready in a sec. "


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

It seemed that both were skilled at Kenjutsu. He didn't expect any less really, but it seemed as if they were holding back their strength, he looked back at the two unconscious man and he gave a slight sigh as he picked them up and started tying the them into a tree one by one he tied them all into one tree and awaited for one of them to wake up. Fortunately the one he took down hadn't taken too much damage as the other three so he soon woke up to meet with Ikuto's face. 

"Had a nice nap?" Said Ikuto sarcastically, still no emotion running through his complexion. He was rather disappointed that Fuzen wasn't able to find someone to take care of this people, but he continued.

"Alright, then. You're gonna tell me all you know. Or me and my squad members here will have to finish the job."

The man snickered as in he knew that Ikuto was bluffing. He soon laughed and said

"You don't fool me, you need me for information. If you were to kill us you would never get what you desire."

"That maybe so, but if you as stupid as to get caught by a frontal attack by basic genin ninja and then lose. Then, seriously, I don't think finding your camp should be so difficult. Besides this is just a little way for me to make my job easier."

Ikuto stood firmly in front of the man and took a few steps back he turned towards him and said. 

"Very well, if you're not gonna give up the info we want. Then we have no use for you." 

Ikuto meet his hands together and begun to make hand seals. The man saw as this continued and soon was trembling in fear. Ikuto soon stopped and ended his hands into a tiger seal. 

"Katon..."

"What!? A Genin can't use element ninjutsu, It's just- Huh?"

He saw the emblem of the Uchiha on his back and soon hesitated and said.

"ALRIGHT, FINE!!! I"LL SPEAK!!! It's a few clicks from here. There's a total of three camps, each next to the other. The leader is on the top of the hill in the biggest tent. You can't miss it."

Ikuto stopped and smiled a bit, but soon was stooped by the man saying that he had three camps.

"Three camps...? How can a small group of thugs have so many camp sites?"

"Well... most... of the members... well."

"Go on."

"Are foolish children of Fuzen"

The man face was soon met with Ikuto fist. Clobbering it and smashing his head on the tree behind him. His fist had already retreated and the mans face had made a hole on the tree. Ikuto was furious to hear fuzen children were involved.

"Scum like you really do deserve to die... but I'll let you rot in prison." He looked back at the team and said. "Change of plans, we are not to kill anybody on this mission. Kill only it's leader if necessary. The fighting style we'll use is "stun" meaning we will do anything in our power to prevent any deaths."

Ikuto picked up one of the enemy's katanas and said.

"This will hold for now. Let's move, it's about time we end with this bullshit. Kyuui take the lead this time. Veign you're the middle I'll be the back. Kyuui take command until we reach the leaders tent Veign you're second in command. We'll move at you're mark Kyuui."


----------



## River Song (Apr 21, 2011)

*Suneko*
He sighed, he had been mistaken for the landlord and yelled at even if you don't like him you should respect your elders. He entered Jozu's house taking of his shoes. "I am Suneko, you are correct I have been assigned to accompany you?  he said in a formal tone. He handed Jozu the scroll with the mission details on it

Mission: Green and Yellow
Client: W
Team Slot: Jozu and Suneko
Rank
Description: There is a package that I am currently waiting for but it hasn't came in so I am hiring you ninja to go pick up my package. Please and thank you
-W
Reward:5000 ryo (4+2p)​
 ? I guess I should explain my abilities so we can work together more productively. I like yourself am a gennin, I specialise in mid range combat and snake jutsu?  He said this while looking at the boy trying to disect his personality


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 21, 2011)

*Jozu*

Jozu responded while getting some old takoyaki out for him and his guest.

"O you have similar powers to that Orochi guy right ? But  yeah I'm a taijutsu and ninjutsu specialist I also got Swift Release. I guess you could say I'm a close combat kinda guy" He said while eating. 

"I guess we should get this show on the road let me grab my clothes and stuff then  we'll be out. Help yourself to whatever sorry about any fuzz on the food just cut it off and you'll be okay.  


Jozu made  his way to his room to get his clothes and equipment. As he walked hi thought to himself.


(Dammit why do I keep getting these preppy punks as partners. Maybe he'll be different then the others. )


----------



## River Song (Apr 21, 2011)

*Suneko*

Okay, I'm not touching that decided Suneko. He wanted to get out og here and fast he didn't like untidyness. Everything should be neat and clean, just like as shinobi's attacks should be ever true. 

He had never heard of swift release before, 'It should be interesting to find out about that' he thaught to himself. Deciding that he was going to wait outside he announced

" I will meet you by the gates in ten minutes, don't be late" before briskly walking out the door. He leaped onto the building and jamp to the gates of the vilage


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*
"Very well, if you're not gonna give up the info we want. Then we have no use for you."

Kyuui tensed as Ikuto started his jutsu.  Killing people in the heat of battle was one thing, it could be sadly unavoidable.  But he _would not_ allow a defeated man to be killed in cold blood.

"Katon..."

"What!? A Genin can't use element ninjutsu, It's just- Huh?  ALRIGHT, FINE!!! I"LL SPEAK!!! ...."

Kyuui relaxed, he hoped that it was all a bluff.  Probably not from what he knew of most ninja, but it wasn't a battle worth fighting now.  The man was defeated and telling what he knew.

"This will hold for now. Let's move, it's about time we end with this bullshit. Kyuui take the lead this time. Veign you're the middle I'll be the back. Kyuui take command until we reach the leaders tent Veign you're second in command. We'll move at you're mark Kyuui."  

Kyuui nodded, "as you wish Uchiha-sama."  A part of him wondered why the change of tactics but he was involved far too deeply to worry about it now.  He had to admire Ikuto's conviction though, three camps full of thugs, and they were supposed to just waltz in?

Something to consider once they found their target.  Motioning for the others to follow he took to the trees and headed in the direction of the camp.  After a brief trip he motioned for them to stop at a spot overlooking the camps.

Large tents were set up, mixed with some random piece-mail constructions, and people milled about training, maintaining the camp, or simply lounging around.  Trying to fight all of them would be a challenge to even his endurance.

Above the camps true to the thug's story, was a large, lavish tent overlooking the area.  This was obviously the leader's base.

"Fighting so many will be problematic.  If we must I would suggest cutting a fast path through the camp straight to the leader's tent."  He gestured a suggested path.  "Doing so will undoubtedly rouse the attentions of the other camps.  The best hope from there would be for two of us to defend the entrance to the tent while the third engages the leader.  Hopefully with the leader's defeat the others will lose the will to fight."  He kept his tone neutral, not wanting to color the decision with what he thought of a plan depending on 'hope.'

"Alternately," he paused and made quick gestures: dog, boar, tiger.  In a puff of smoke he transformed into a passable likeness of one of the defeated thugs.  "I could enter under the guise of delivering 'prisoners' to the leader for interrogation.  With luck we would bypass most of the fighting, perhaps even getting to engage the leader three-on-one.  However you would have to act the part of prisoners, I would need your weapons and you would have to be restrained."

He paused to give them time to consider things, "The increased danger would be on you so the decision is yours."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 21, 2011)

*Kenju Arulus Teitoku*

A boy with red hair stand upon a building in the hidden leaf village. His sights are not at the villagers but at the village itself. The smirk that's cast over his face shows just how much he believes is higher than them. He doesn't believe their lives are worth being loved for by him or his god. This is the mind set of Kenju Arulus Teitoku.

"What do you think, Kenju?"

This voice come behind him, along with the sound of steps. Kenju dosen't need to turn around, he already knows this person by his voice. It's a bald-headed, bearded man in black robes. This man is member of the same religion as Kenju, a fellow follower as one could say.

Mark Bright.

".. It's filled with nothing but joyful fools that choose to remain ignorant of our Lord. They're weak in my eyes, no matter what rank they may be. They're insects in the eyes of Mazushin and my own. Jounin, ANBU, Kage- Death is the only real role that their lives have. They're better off dumping oil on their bodies and setting themselves ablaze."

Kenju says all of this with the smirk on his face that looks at them.

"That's a bit harsh even for you. Do you hold such a grudge against this village?"

"Oh no, Mark. You misunderstand. I wasn't referring to just this village, I was speaking of everyone on this planet. They're all vermin either way they go, but the least they could do would be praising Lord Mazushin. That's all the value they can have while living. If I had the power, I'd wipe them all away in one full sweep.   "

...

"Well.......that won't take very long will it?"

These words echo from the dark child that leaks a piece of hell from his body.

"Kenju...when you say everyone....do you mean even this Sect?"

Mark speaks in a strong yet old voice. But the only response he gets is a even more clear smirk.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
GET OVER HERE!!


Date nodded and immediately turned to run, when a deep voice sounded in his ears and made him feel a dark fear in his bones.  The only way to describe the voice was demonic.

"GET OVER HERE!"

He turned and a chain wrapped around his arm, yanking him through the air and landing at a heap at the masked man's feet.  The man grabbed him by the throat and slammed him into the ground, before tossing him through the air, catching him around the waist with the chain, and throwing him back down, face first into the sand.  He then stomped on his back before kicking him over and stomping on his chest.  Date coughed up blood as the man continued his beatings.

"Stupid kid."


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_A dangerous situation _










​
Tifa shot her head around to Date being pumelled around, with a shocked look spread across her face. The poor guy was out of charka and couldn't do anything, and she knew it was up to her and J to take these three guys on. However, one of them hadn't even shown anything yet, and the girl looked like she would be irritating to kill. 

"Looks like I'm going to have to get a little serious. Hold on Cabbage!" J roared as he weaved a few handseals, before a puff of smoke swarmed around him. An exact clone of J sprinted out of the smoke, barging into the guy attacking Date. He pinned him down to the ground, allowing way for Date to escape. "Go on kid! I can't hold him much longer!"

The real J turned his attention to the third male, charging towards him with his sword. He began swinging multiple sword strikes towards the male, each aiming for his torso. J planned to stun him, before melting the guy down to bits. 

Meanwhile, Tifa saw that J had Date sorted - at least, she hoped. "Don't loose concentration missy!" the sly voice of a fox brushed her ears as Tifa glanced around, to see the woman breathing near her neck. She had a kunai pushed against Tifa's back, and a hand around her arm. How did she not notice this before? _It must've been the Body Flicker Technique, surely ..._

"Don't refer to me as 'missy'!" she growled, using her other hand to swing a punch to the girl's face. She saw this coming and smirked, releasing the grip on Tifa's arm to block the attack. "Kain! Help me out!" The young crimson tiger let out a roar before jumping up to the woman and biting her arm. She screamed in pain before shaking him off violently, then preceeding to form a series of handseals. 
"You filthy mut! Water Style: Bubbling Prism of Brevis!" A bubble encased Kain, capturing him in a perfectly sized bubble. It floated high into the sky, preceeding to shrink and crush the young tiger. Tifa watched helplessley, blaming herself for letting her summon be caught jus-

"KYAH!" The woman smacked her fist into Tifa's jaw, knocking her back a fair distance into a wall. It happened so fast Tifa didn't even notice what happened to her until she landed, feeling the throbbing pain in her jaw. She glanced up, willing herself to go and rescue Kain who was being squashed to the point of death. 

The troublesome weirdly-clad woman appeared over her, bending over and smirking. Her long green hair cast a shadow over Tifa, bringing a wave of fear over her. "I'll give you 10 seconds. That's how long you and the mut have left to live. Now, what do you want to say to the vegetable and the old geezer over there?~" she asked with a sly tone of voice. She placed two kunai next to Tifa so she couldn't escape, leaving her trapped like a wild animal in a forest. 

Trapped.

And _just_ like a trapped animal, she knew what was coming next.


----------



## Kei (Apr 21, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

He smirked, two could play at this game. She was messing with the one guy, she knew she was holding back information but she was just coly playing it off like it was nothing. Then he could do the same thing, just in bit detail and that?s all. In his mind he was smirking at the girl, she was damn well feisty when she wanted to be.

He placed his hands in his pocket?

?So the same thing?Someone came around and she was rasing hell?And causing a ruckus against Kei?I stepped in?Got beat?that?s all.? he smirked at her

He smiled, ?So what now? We both don?t want to tell, so lets rest it..? smirking he turned on his heel and made it like he was going to go upstairs


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Brand New Eyes










​
_Get up_...

Date's fingers twitched.

_Don't be a pussy, get the hell up_.

He let out a groan.
_
GET THE HELL UP AND BE A MAN GOD DAMMIT_!

The man had managed to push J away and get some distance.  He was brandishing a chain, this time it had a spear at one end.  "COME HERE!"  There was a blur of green as Date used the shunshin and caught the chain.  "*No.  You come here*."  He yanked it and threw the man off balance before launching a kick to his chest, knocking him down.  "*J, handle this guy*."  He then dashed toward the woman, catching her off guard and smashing a fist in her face.  Her concentration broke and the bubbles released, freeing Tifa and Kain.  The final male rushed him, before crouching low and launching himself into a spinning kick, his foot covered in purple electricity.   "*Tatsumaki Zankukyaku*!"  Date rose his head, his newly awakened sharingan burning bright.  He ducked under one of the kicks and smashed his fist into the man's jaw, before collapsing to one knee and breathing heavily.  He had already been running on empty, and now he was completely exhausted.  

The man in the mask, the red-haired man, and the woman all dashed close together.  "Hell Release: Triple Hades Darkness Dragon Jutsu!"  Three huge dragons made of black chakra appeared, and Date looked up at them.  He noticed something was off.  He looked back at Tifa.   "*Don't worry.  Heh heh...  They're just illusions*."  He turned back to J.  "*J, it's a genjutsu!  While they're using it they can't move, but they're covered in weird black chakra, so don't touch them!  Melt them down with your Yoton*!"

*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka blushed brightly and turned away from him, crossing her arms.  "*B-baka!  You aren't supposed to ask a girl that when she kisses you!  Baka, baka, baka*!"  She peeked back at him and looked down.  "...  *Maybe...  Kinda...  A little*."  She looked at him.  "*I...  I'm sorry, Vaan-kun, it's okay if you don't like me back*..."

*Veign Eldersword*

Veign looked over at Ikuto.  "*We should take Kyuui's first plan.  We cut straight to the leader.  Kyuui will fight him, as he is best suited for one-on-one combat.  With my Armageddon Sword technique and your katons, a large crowd will be dealt with more easily.  If Kyuui needs help, you go in there and back him up and I'll cover you.*"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 21, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "That could not or could be nessary to contact the Kazekage. She knows that me and my brother were supposed be in Fuzen. After the match between me and my brother in the moutains between Fuzen and Kiri. I guessed he wanted me dead, but actual wanted to teach me a lesson. The force of the explosions forced us back on two different paths and whatever town that we were closed by or days to get to. My brother had his wolves and I have my winged horse to help us survive at the time.   She turned her head as Violet asked if she was blind. "I am blind cursed by the Ichibi you can say. But dies not matter, the matter you have to deal with it even though people can be mean and harsh and put you down. The lesson my brother was trying to teach me, there would not be anyone to be there when you need help. I don't beleive that, you recieve help from anyone when you need it. He is also trying to tell me to get stronger for nobody could protect me from my inpairment, I just want to protect them. Pegasus thinks he wants to get rid of everyone by brother means. Everyone has different opions."



*Darius*

Darius heard her explanation. A fight with her brother? He narrowed his eyes. Her brother would kill her? Was he in Fuzen if she was here? "I see. What a bastard" he muttered. Violet nodded.
"So your blind? Its amazing you made it as a ninja. I'm impressed. Not many can d that or travel this far in the first place." she happily said. Darius raised an eyebrow at her. Was she on too much sugar or something?
"So if the Kazekage knows you are here than may i ask what we can do for you here?" Sayuri said."Anything to help you." 
"Do you want me to kill your so called brother?  " Diana offered smiling a sadistic one.

*Diana*

She was surprised on the girls story. Her brother beat her up? Shed kill Darius if he tried that.
"I see. What a bastard" she heard her brother mutter. Violet nodded and she did too.
"So your blind? Its amazing you made it as a ninja. I'm impressed. Not many can d that or travel this far in the first place." she happily said. Someone was really happy. "So if the Kazekage knows you are here than may i ask what we can do for you here?" Sayuri said."Anything to help you." 
"Do you want me to kill your so called brother?  " Diana offered smiling a sadistic one. She would hapily drag his body through the dirt and feed it to animals.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"I'd rather go with the second... There are children withing those thugs. I want to avoid getting into a fight. If we were to kill fuzen's children they might think us traitors..."

What to do...? They couldn't just attack them fron the front and hack their way to the boss. Who knows how much power they really got, this is a C rank after all... he needed to be cautions. So he decided to work something out, but it involved him to act as bait.

"How about this then... I'll be taken as a prisoner and be used as an offer. You know... my eyes. The leader will have no objection, I mean having the eyes of a clan of the leaf know to all. He wouldn't refuse. Kyuui will lead me there. Veign you wait for the signal and then as soon as we fool him and end his life. We will bring his body back to the village and if they follow us we will have fuzen ninja on our side so things should turn out interesting."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuii*
"Another possible compromise would be for Uchiha-sama to go with myself to the leader.  A short time after we enter the tent Eldersword-sama could launch an attack as a diversion.  This could allow us to deal with the leader when he is surprised."  Kyuui frowned considering, Ikuto seemed to support a nonlethal plan, he wasn't as sure about Veign.

"A quick engagement and retreating would hopefully draw some of the camp, once they're a ways away it should be easy to lose them.  And spreading their forces thinner will give us a route to sneak out or an easier time cutting our way to freedom if it comes to that."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 21, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard everyone in the room spoke to help her troubles as Violet commented on how inpressed a blind person to become a nina and travel so far. "I want to make my parents proud even though how tough it is with out your eyesight you should never give up." She heard Diana say to kill her brother if she wanted to. "Would that caused more hatrid towards between Fuzen and Kiri? I have to face him when I return to Fuzen or when we meet up again. I guessed you can tried, but have the fight outside of Fuzen if you wished it." Akina took her time to think of what she needed help woth at the moment. "To becomer a stronger person, than I am now, with the events that happen have change me.I just want to change and through out the countries the best swordsmen come from Kiri, even though I am a out sider maybe you can show me some of those moves."

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike run fast to the hospital of Fuzen, because Hakro passed out again. Spike growled hold in there as he crashed through the doors of the hospital. Hakro was not dreaming at all it was only black. The doctor and some nurses heard the noise and rushed to the main doors of the hospital. The doctor and the nurses rushed him to the ER to work on him. Spike was pacing back and forth across the ER door. After a few hours they had him stable and move him to another room. The nurse left the door open to let Spike come and go as he please. Spike jumped on the bed and layed down next to his master as he waited to hear Hakro's voice once more before he died, he was hoping that would not come till later.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 21, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius understod her. She wanted to show whats she is made of even though she was seen not to or below most. He then heard she was going to Fuzen. Was she from there? She was from Suna no?
"Would that caused more hatrid towards between Fuzen and Kiri? I have to face him when I return to Fuzen or when we meet up again. I guessed you can tried, but have the fight outside of Fuzen if you wished it." he heard her say in response to his sister.
"I dont really care. We want them down anyway." Diana said playing with her hair.
"We dod care Diana. We dont want to many problems yet until we are sure we can set ourselves free." Sayuri said. 
"To becomer a stronger person, than I am now, with the events that happen have change me.I just want to change and through out the countries the best swordsmen come from Kiri, even though I am a out sider maybe you can show me some of those moves." the girl said.
"So you have come for the secrets of swordsmanship that Kiri posses and can give?" Violet asked. She smiled. "Sayuri what we have here is someone determined to learn our ways. We should consider her." she said. Sayuri looked unsure.
"By training her we know she'll defeat a Fuzen nin so we get to take down some of them in a way plus she wouln't be able to use the knowledge aganst us." Koga said.
"Fine. We accept your plead but if you try to kill any off us with the knowledge you will be put down." Sayuri said seriously. She then smiled. "Did you bring any sword?"

*Diana*

Diana scoffed at saying her killing her brother would worsen their condition with Fuzen but she didn't care. They would die anyway. She then was surprised to know this girl wwanted to be a swordsmen. Strange but understanable. Kiri produced the best swordsmen from any village with their power swords. She had considered that but she found she was better suited for long range. "Fine. We accept your plead but if you try to kill any off us with the knowledge you will be put down." Sayuri said seriously. Diana agreed. She better not betray them or else. They rarely trusted anyone but she looked like they could. She then smiled. "Did you bring any sword?" she wondered if she did? Did it have an ability.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 21, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Suneko*
> 
> Okay, I'm not touching that decided Suneko. He wanted to get out og here and fast he didn't like untidyness. Everything should be neat and clean, just like as shinobi's attacks should be ever true.
> 
> ...



COOL! Jozu  yelled back put on all his clothes and Put on his favorite hat and walked to the kitchen he grabbed a piece of stale bread and ran out the house. This was Jozu's first mission as a ninja and he was gonna knock it outta the park he thought. He started talking to himself


Man my first mission as a ninja don't know how fun it will be considering that it's a D-rank. Plus I only gotta retrieve a package. Maybe something fun will happen !  He said with a full faced grin. He saw his partner already the gates.

Wow kid you really get around fast , sure you don't got Swift Release  ? He said while nudging him in the shoulder. So how can we start this mission of ours kid.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 21, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"You have my word I will not used it on another Kiri ninja, I always bring a sword with me, why be a Swordsmen with out their swords. I have the reverse blade sword from my first master in Suna. My brother made me a katana n Fuzen, I don't know why Hakro made me another one, I know it is just a start from what I know already. I am honor to be training under your studies." _"I hope I said that right, later I have to tell Pegasus about this, I still need to get in some more training with him as well while I am here"_ she thought. "When are we going to get started to train me?" _"Guessing we are going to staart soon or get some rest, is it me or my brother torn a hole in our family. But my family or there was something already dark there anyway with my mom's best friend that would never go away. But I heard some stories that some of my family members are crazy"_ she thought.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya took a deep, shakey breath in. What he had heard...there was no mistaking it. They were the Deep Gods. This wasn't some kind of, of, crazy misguided cult. This was _real_- _they _were real! This wasn't a game, he couldn't escape, couldn't pretend it was all just a joke, just a, just a crazy nightmare. He was in deep- a fitting term, and he couldn't help but smiling at it, despite the situation.

*"What are you waiting for, Iyashii?" *Diver's voice came from behind him, cold and impatient. *"Kill it!"*

The words the creature, or god, or gods- Iya just couldn't make heads nor tails of it!- came back to his mind, in all their oily strangness: *Now, as for the girl. do as you will with her. Kill her for Diver, or submit her to our will*. But, they hadn't told him what their will was! Shakily, he opened his mouth and asked *"Diver...what did...what did the gods say about this girl? Why does she need to die?"*

Iya could feel Diver stiffen up from behind him. *"There...there is no use in bothering the Deep Ones with such minimal matters such as this. This thing is scum, and the Gods shouldn't even have to know of it's existance"*.

Suddenly, the truth crystalized in his mind. Shaking his head, Iya said *"No...you're wrong"*. An audible gasp came from the cultists surrounding the platform, and, looking down at the girl's eyes, Iya could see the faintest glimmer of hope. He stepped forward, so that he was just next to her head, and turned. facing Diver, the blade held in his hand at shoulder hight over her, point down. *"It is not for you to decide what the gods should know about, who they should get to decide about, who is under their jurisdiction. They are gods, and you, are a mortal. All living things, above them in the lighted waters, on the dry lands, and in the open skies, have their fates decided from the depths of the abyss"*. His hand tightened around the blade, his knuckles turning white, and he continued *"Neither you, nor I, have the right to judge, if she lives or dies. Only the Deep ones may decide that. If they wish for her to live, then this blade will drop, and she will survive. But if they wish her dead, then with the strength of the darkness of the trenches where they dwell, they will pull it towards them, and with it's strength, cleave her in twain"*.

Without waiting for a reply, he dropped the knife. With a viscious _sheek!_, it sliced a gash across her cheek...but did not kill her. *"She lives"*. He said simply.

*"You insolent cretin!" *Diver cried. *"How dare you claim to speak for the Deep Ones! My fellow worshipers, kill this insolent fool!" *Turning around, however, he saw that the people weren't moving. They were staring at him, with looks ranging from fear to astonishment to anger to hate. *"Well? What're you waiting for!?" *

But then, the room changed.

The torches around the room began to sizzle and hiss, as if splashed with water. They began guttering out, one by one, bathing the cavern in darkness.

What happened next, Iyashii couldn't say. It was a blinding whirl of sliding thumping sounds, Diver's screams, a sick tearing sound, followed by Iya being splattered with womething wet...and something hot...and something metalic smelling. If he thought about it, he imagined he could figure it out, but...Iyashii tried not to do so. Then, just before the lights came back, the torches relighting, almost magically, before Iyashii would look down, to see a mark, a tattoo on his hand:



He heard a quiet voice, saying contemplatively:

*And now...the tides have shifted. The tyranny of the old and the weak, is replaced by the resolution of the young, and the strong- at least by human standards. And the Kishou Awa- when we speak, a bubble rises to the surface from the Abyss, carrying our words to our followers, this is the Kishou Awa- this, is you, Unabara. Do not try to escape your fate*.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 21, 2011)

*Belarus Aensland; Outskirts of Kumogakure*

A Playful wind barrel's along kicking up a cloud of dust as a pink pinwheel slowly spins to life. The sound of a heavy steel toe boot comes into play as it rises up to a heavily robed figure who carries a bag slouched over her back, the sack's age visible from the unthreading of the stitches on the side and it's heavily peeled leather hide. The wide sounds of the cloth whipping in the wind is all that can be heard as the figure stares over a small farm like bank.

The ridges and curves of the landscape are dotted by a lonesome steel shack built up of numerous scraps, The surrounding area littered by the same wasted material used to build it in the first place. Several animals scurry along as the figure further makes it down hill. Sounds of a far off avalanche of garbage could be heard as another tower of trash comes plummeting towards the earth. Arriving at the shack the figure reveals her pale face, Eyes protected by thick brass goggles.

Pulling out a bright green whistle she licks her lips a few times until finally she is able to blow into it releasing the high pitched scream. Moments of silence reign dominant until a spur of life inside could be heard as the sounds of an old man swearing and things falling every which way could be heard. Pulling the massive steel door open which held the code "12 to Yours" engraved on it the man welcomed the girl with a loud laugh. 

*"BWAHAHAHA So how did the expedition go Belarus, find anything interesting?"* He said as he combed food and dust from his long white mustache. The girl pulled back the hood that had covered her face as she shook from side to side doing the same. Letting her bag anchor to the floor the loud clang of treasure could be heard as metal scraps slowly bubbled out. 

_"Found a good haul, There's a lot of stuff we can use"_ Belarus said with a grin as wide as they eye could see. The old man quickly began to inspect the hoard, A Yapping furry dog barking happily as it helps his master dig through the pile. _"So d'ya find anything good there dad?"_ She said looking over lifting the brass goggles above her forehead. Her question hung for a bit as he squinted his eyes as he stared at a broken alarm clock in the shape of an eaten cake.

"RRRRRRIIIINNGGG"

The banging sounds of the alarm threw him back into reality as he looked up to his daughter. His wrinkled tan hide stretched as he smiled remembering the message he was suppose to deliver, Digging in his pocket he pulled out a scroll handing it to his daughter. _"What the heck is this?"_ She said baffled as she opened it up.* "It's your first mission, You were suppose to be there an hour ago"* His words echoed in her head.

*An hour ago. An Hour ago. AN HOUR AGO*!

Her eyes opened up as she quickly realized "_I'm late!"_ She bellowed bursting through the steel door inviting in the curling dust storm that had built up from the outside. The old man merely watched as he mumbled goodbye to her as she disappeared off into the distance. Looking unto the slowly rising mountains of Kumogakure Belarus couldn't help contain her smile, For today she started her life as a ninja!


----------



## Kenju (Apr 22, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou; Mission*



> Mission: Push
> Client: YM
> Team Slot: -optional-
> Rank: C
> ...



This is the content written in ink on the piece of paper in the boy's hand. This boy is Setsuko Shirou, one of the very few Saints in the world and in history. What he's read is the details of the mission he's been given. He's grateful for this mission, not only will he be get the chance to help others but this can settle future disputes. This will help others in the long run after he's finished.

That's right, with just knowing the mission, he's already decided the end result.

The weak paper is crushed by the holy hand of Setsuko Shirou. No smile is needed to reveal his determination as he steps walks away from the Hospital. His sight has been set as he passes by several villagers. His abnormal cat ears would be noticed but their being hidden by the black hair. 

Still being the morning time, there's plenty of time to enjoy the day. Even such buildings blocking his sight, he can feel the energy of the sun giving his a lively strength. Still, he prefers the illuminating mysticism  of the moon. 

'_....I won't lie, after having a taste of her power. I'm eager to release my own will_'


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Tinia of the Sky_​
Time seemed to slow down as Tifa locked eyes with this woman. She had a pair of acid emerald eyes which glimmered in the light, with magenta hair and a low cut corset to match. How could women dress like that? she sighed to herself, almost blocking out the situation she was in. So she was probably likely to die, along with a young animal who had been born just hours ago. Lovely.










​
*"AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"* A peircing scream was heard that cracked even the stone Tifa was slumped against as Date seemed to be blitzing around the place. Tifa glanced up in surprise to see Kain landing next to her, and the woman clutching her bloodied face in pain. 
"Good for you!" Tifa remarked, standing up from where she was, her bruises still stinging. 
"Argh! Fuck it! Come on already!* Hell Release: Triple Hades Darkness Dragon Jutsu!"* The three of them released a burst of darkness which formed into a spiralling formation of ebony dragons wrapped in a sort of ghostly aura. Tifa was shocked at the darkness that seemed to surround them all, with the sweat dripping off her forehead. 

"Oh my go-"
"Don't worry. Heh heh... They're just illusions!" Date smirked. He seemed to be breathing heavily, which Tifa judged from him having almost no chakra left. Once someone runs out of chakra, they die. Straight like that. If Date used even another jutsu, Tifa sure it would be it for him. She had to take action, but wasn't sure if it would work. Sure, she had read all those medical books her mother gave her to study, and had even done small jobs at the hospital and even the MLA at one point. But she was still an amateur, and wasn't even qualified as a medic. Could she truly save the team in a time of need?

"Quit daydreaming! You two ... I'll finish this ..." she smirked, wiping the smear of blood from her peach glossy lips. The three canceled the jutsu as Date revealed it was merely a genjutsu.
"What? Are you sure? I think it'll be a bit much for them (!)" the male remarked sarcastically, glancing over to Date and J.
"They've pissed me off enough! I don't care if this fucking kills me! As long as their fresh blood is splattered across these plains, *I DON'T FUCKING CARE!!"* she screamed, weaving the rabbit seal with her hands. She stood perfectly still on the spot as a faint glow of navy began to surround her.
"Fine fine. Just don't ... get drastic. You've only used that twice!" the leader sighed, resting his forehead in the palm of his hands. These genin were a lot tougher then he thought they would be, especially _that_ Uchiha.
"Yeah ... hehe ..."

It was now J realised they had a problem on their hands. The first was Date - he needed to be moved from here. He was in a dangerous situation with his low chakra levels, and needed to be protected. Besides that, J didn't have much chakra left himself - maybe enough for a couple more elemental jutsus. On the other hand, Tifa still had a decent amount of strength left, with perhaps the most chakra here. He knew of her basic abilities, and knew she could - with a decent opening - take out one of them. Now with the woman using some sort of special technique, he decided they needed to stop her. 










​
"Right, this is an order! Date, get ready to strike with a melee weapon. Tifa, create an opening!"
"Sensei, that's madness! Date can't possibly fight! A-And I'm hardly good for ope-"
"IT'S AN ORDER!" J roared, wiping the sweat from his brow as he locked his eyes on the woman. Gripping his sword with a handful of sweat, he charged in towards her, swinging a precise horizontal strike. However, her allies were persistent on not letting this happen, with one of them taking the strike for her. He was knocked back with a serious wound to his stomach. 
"Shit! Kura, are you done yet!?" The leader growled as he caught his teammate from the fall.
"Hehe, of course! Soul Summoning: Tinia of the Sky!" The sky cleared away, bringing a bright beam of sunshine that glowed around Kura. A golden seal formed around her, with various engravings that seemed to be describing some sort of lion. J read a few of these, and realised just what this jutsu was. 
"No way ... no no no! SHIT!" J breathed, catching his breath as he leaned on his sword wedged in the ground.

"What the hell!? That's ... that's ... my clan technique! Why has she got such a technique!?" Tifa cried as she hid behind a slab of stone from the bright light. It grew more intense, before bursting in a minature explosion, revealing a large lion with golden fur and a large silver necklace with red rubies attached. It was huge - around three times the size of Reshiram, and easily dwarfed the young shinboi. It let out a large roar as it's crimson eyes dawned upon the team. However, this summoning seemed to take it all out of the woman, leaving her to collapse on the ground in exhaustion. 










​
"Tinia of the Sky ... J! Date! It's weakness is fire! It's a wind deity! Barrage it with fire techniques! Here," Tifa took out her soldier pill that she had been saving for her other mission. It restored the user with all their chakra for just three minutes, but after that they would be in a coma for a day or so due to the pressure it would put on the chakra system. She was reluctant to use it herself, but giving it to Date? Hopefully she would be able to heal the damage it would cause on his body after. It was a long shot, but they needed all the firepower they could get. 

"Eat it! After you have, you've got three minutes!" Tifa tossed the purple food pill through the sky towards Date, with J smirking at the teamwork of his team.
"Good, you are all working together! Now, Date, we'll take out furry here!" he smirked, getting ready for the beast's first attack. Tifa heard this, and knew her job was to take out the other three with her having the most chakra. With the team ready to battle, the beast was too, and opened it large, drooling mouth as a small, bright ball of chakra began to form. 
"Y-Yes! This is it! Tinia's legendary wind style! Rumoured to have even invented it!" Kura screamed with delight before coughing up a large amount of blood. She was sure to be done for after this, but her final jutsu may be the one to finish it. 

The beast opened it's mouth before firing the bright ball of chakra, which shaped into the Pressure Damage technique. "Date! Back me up! Fire Style: Great Fireball Jutsu!" J launched the fireball towards the wind technique, with the two clashing. However, it needed Date's technique as well to pull through.

Tinia then began racing around the large field, waiting for a chance to claw one of the team members to bits. With the beast out of the way of the three, Tifa took her chance while they were distracted. "Kain, keep them distracted then move out the way! Please?" she smiled, clenching her fists tightly as she prepared to dash out of her hiding place. The crimson tiger nodded, before running at it's full speed in front of the three. It began to growl with fury, grabbing their attention.
"A petty summon? Tinia will eat you for dinner!" the leader smirked, laying his teammate down next to Kura. 
"KYAAAAAH!" Tifa let out a echoing war cry as she appeared high above them, her leg raised into the sky. The three looked up in shock to see the young genin silhouette through the sunlight."Painful Sky Leg!" Seconds later, she smashed her foot down into the group, with Kain running away just before it hit. The moment her heel connected, a large crater was formed around her and the criminals, while also creating a large dust cloud. 

"Did I get them?"


----------



## Kenju (Apr 22, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

Shirou is walking through the district of the Mist village that's controlled by Fuzen. He doesn't know the reason why Fuzen took over some part of the Mist, but he's guessing it's for more land. However, from what he's heard, Fuzen nins aren't very accepted in this area. That's to be expected from any village.

Speaking of which...

Shirou stops walking..

"Another Fuzen criminal coming here, huh?"

Comes a male voice from inside the Mist. The voice sounds like it's trying to give the feel of threat coming from it. At the same time, it sounds a bit immature. 

Shirou's eyes glance over to the corner and then over to the other direction. Apparently, this is one of the signature jutsus of the Mist villagers. He's forgotten the name, but he's sure it deals with concealing ones self in the mist. Obviously an assassination technique.

"What's your business over here? If we hear anything we don't like, we won't go easy on you,"

Said the same voice from before. From the words spoken, there must be more than one of them. Even so, Shirou isn't too threatened by those words.

He continues to walk,

The anger can be felt from mist alone because his action. The solemness of Shirou apparently wasn't taken very well by them. 

A shadow swoops from the boy's left side, aiming for his neck with their sharp weapon. 

Even with this attack..

This is nothing.

Instantly, Shirou's position takes a place backwards. This leaves the attacker to pass by him. At the same time, it lets Shirou see the appearance of the.

"Hm?"

The sound escapes from the Saint's mouth as he lets the attacker pass by and return into the mist. Suddenly, the seriousness of Shirou drops even further, even shown by his face. He isn't even going to draw his sword over what he just saw.

As if frustrated, the same attacker jumps through the mist and for the young shinobi again.

This time, Shirou doesn't move at all for this nuisance. The only action he takes is raise his curled up hand in the direction of it. The look on Shirou's face can easily explain what he's thinking:

'I don't have time for this'

Just as the attacker closes in, Shirou's finger snaps up, smacking into the attacker's forehead. This simple action easily knocks the attacker that can't even be considered an 'attacker' to him, into the ground.

"Ah!"

The reason for Shirou not taking this serious is shown. The attacker in question is actually only a eight year-old boy. He's rubbing his forehead that's thumping from the small red mark on it.

"Ike!"

Comes a different voice in the mist. Yet it's just as immature as the boy in front of him.

Shirou sighs a bit in annoyance.


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Kids that love to dance_

Lyra couldn't help but agree. She personally didn't think her story was that interesting, and there was a lot of unanswered questions about it. Kyo on the other hand seemed to be reluctant to tell, and was using the defense of _'You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours'_ ... more or less.

"Fine fine, I give up," she sighed with a smirk and a shrug to match. A glance of the eye and she saw he seemed to be heading upstairs, with her wondering why he would be going there. He's got guests round - why's he just leaving her in his house? "Where're you going? You have guests in your house in case you didn't know," she asked with an edge to her voice as she motioned him downstairs.

*Vaan Warholic*
_Nothing more, nothing less?_

Vaan sighed with a smile. He knew he was right - he always was with these kind of things. Though he still wondered why girls always fell for him. It was difficult to get him actively social, and most of the time he found girls annoying. But Setsuka seemed to bring that lively side out of him. Even if she may like him, he had other ideas that may be in her best interests ....

"Well ... that's ... what I thought," he smiled, leaning in closer towards her. He could feel her warm breath brushing his lips, with the sun's bright rays shining on them both. It was almost like a setting from some sort of fairytale, but he saw it as something not too far from it. "I guess I should give you something I don't give most other girls~" With a small smirk, he pressed his lips against hers, not touching her body with his hands at all. Just a simple kiss, filled with everything she wanted it to be filled with. It meant what it meant to her, but what did it mean to Vaan? To him, it was like a game of bullshit.

And he was waiting for her to call it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 22, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Filled With Light

Date swallowed the pill and felt all of his chakra return to him, filling him with energy.  J launched a fireball at the technique and he smirked. and performed handseals, before taking in a deep breath.  "*KATON*..."  He exhaled sharply, firing off not one large fireball, but two.  "*GOUKAKYUU NO JUTSU*!"  The twin fireballs rocketed toward J's and met, becoming a fiery blaze.  The blaze met the wind ball and erupted violently, filling the air with smoke.  Kura was dead, her technique had taken her life.  And these men had dared to target his teammates.  There was no forgiveness for such an act.  He looked towards them and saw that the masked man had had his skull crushed by Tifa's mighty kick.  There was no doubt that the attack had killed him..  The other man growled and roared, aiming a kick toward her.  A kunai embedded itself in his leg as he kicked toward her, three explosive tags tied to it.  Date shunshined and pulled Tifa away from the resulting blast.  When the smoke cleared the man had lost everything below his waist, and his charred spine hung from his body.

Date stood and swayed for a second before deactivating his sharingan.  One minute, 12 seconds left.  He gave a sigh and grabbed the cargo box.  "Let's go, we have a mission to complete.  He began walking toward Kain Falls.  _5... 4... 3... 2... 1._  He dropped the cargo box and fell to his knees as he felt his body give out underneath him.


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka's eyes widened as she blushed lightly, before returning the kiss.  She smiled softly as they eventually pulled away and hugged Vaan.  "*Thank you Vaan... but a girl can tell when someone means it, and you don't right now.  You're my friend, but I can tell you don't want to be my boyfriend right now.  It's okay, Vaan.  Truthfully... I'm not ready either*."  She pulled away and toweled herself dry, before smiling at him.  She gave a yawn and stretched lightly, before laying her towel on the ground.  "*Now, if it pleases the court, I am going back to the lake to swim*."  She ran toward the water and when it got up to her breasts she dived in, submerging deep under the surface.


*Veign Eldersword*

Veign mulled over the ideas in his head, before looking at Ikuto.  "*Kyuui makes a good point.  My vote is for his plan.  But I know we need to act soon, the longer we wait here the higher chances we have of being caught.  So the decision has to be made right now*."  He was afraid of that.  It had happened to him before, and it had been horrible.

~*FLASHBACK*~​
Veign was racing through the forest with his father and a black-haired man named Noctis.  They were heading toward an enemy camp where the Reign's daughter had been captured.  They had already dealt with the rogues on patrol and were discussing a plan, when they were ambushed.  They fought bravely, taking down the men even though having been caught off guard, but they had wound up getting separated by an explosion.  Veign rolled backward, before getting up to his feet and immediately blocked an oncoming sword strike, before slashing the man through his waist.  

Another man landed in the field and Veign quickly dispatched him.  His father erupted through the brush and they took off, looking for Noctis.  They found him with a sword through his heart, pinned to a tree.


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Is there anything ...?_

As the smoke cleared, Tifa saw her kick had smashed into the leader's skull, splattering blood everywhere. Her skirt and legs were drenched with it, and it creeped her out at first. The warm blood of another human being. The human being who could've had his whole life ahead of him an-

No. Tifa couldn't think like that. In this world, this jungle of wild animals who would kill children without a second of hesitation. Thinking like that would get her killed without a doubt. She shook off the thoughts, and went ahead with wiping off the blood on her skirt. 

However, even if Kura and the other male were dead, the third was still alive. Tifa just realised this as a glimmer of light flashed behind her, with her eyes being attracted to it. The other guy had his foot wrapped in explosive notes, ready to detonate on impact with Tifa's face. There was only seconds between Tifa's face being blown off, when she soon found herself watching what looked like a massacre in a horror film. Blood encased the grass and debris where Tifa's attack had been, from all of them. The last one had the lower part of his body blown off, with bits of his foot and other bodily parts flung across the field. It was something a teenage girl shouldn't get to see. 

But she should know better. Graduating early at the academy because of her rookie abilities may help her getting a proffesional shinobi career later on, but she wasn't braced for the jungle of shinobi. She sat frozen, her eyes like saucers as they studied what had just happened. Kain nudged her, but not even his warm fur could get through to her. 

"Grr ... you pathetic humans summoning me to mere children. I've had enough of this," Tinia growled as he easily survived the attack. Dissapearing in a flash of gold, J breathed a sigh of relief as everything seemed to be over with.

"Phew ... that was good guys. Let's just say I know who's getting the punch in the face," he smirked, glancing over to Son. He crouched down next to Tifa and helped her up, giving her a pat on the back. "You alright Jugs?"
"Y-Yeah ... I'm fine," Tifa mumbled faintly as she began to follow behind Date, with Kain and her teammates in tow. 

Moments later, Date collapsed on the ground. Tifa rushed over to him, ripping open his shirt to reveal his chest. "I knew I shouldn't have given him that pill! I'm not even a qualified medic and I have to repair his chakra gates similtaneously with the tunnels!" she panicked as her hands wavered around, not sure what to start with.
"What do you mean? Was it that chakra pill?" J asked, kneeling down next to her and Date. Kain cocked his head to the side, wondering what was wrong with Date.
"Yeah ... he'll need to be put in a hospital. It's not fatal, but can be if left untreated. Let's just hope there is a hospital in Kain Falls," she sighed, moving his emerald locks off his face. _Dammit ... I really messed up ..._
"Ah, there should be. If the Daimyo is there, then there must be," J smiled, giving a glimmer of hope to Tifa. He picked up Date on his back, with Tifa picking up the cargo. They proceeded, walking on to Kain Falls.

Twenty minutes later, they was there. A small village built around a large waterfall, with - of course - a hospital. It was around the size of a large house, but the village was small so they didn't require a large on. "Alright ... I'll deliver the cargo to the Daimyo after we drop Date off at the hospital. Tifa, you go with him. Son can come with me," he smiled, leading the way to the stone building. They entered inside, where a woman sitting at a desk in the corner saw them walk in. She adjusted her glasses, before ushering them into the room behind her. The doctor awaited them, dressed in white robes along with long black hair down to his waist.

"What do we have here?" he observed Date, who was now laid on the bed.
"He's been fed GSR-7X Pills ... I didn't do any healing because well ... I'm only an amateur. I thought it would be best to wait until he got to the hospital," she explained, a worried expression on her face. J and Son had head off to deliver the cargo, while she stayed with Date as ordered.
"Hmm ... it's good you didn't. Chakra system repair requires delicate care with the finest cut of a chakra scalpel. Considering your inexperience, what were you doing with GSR pills anyway?" he asked, his eyes glancing over his glasses.
"I got them from my mother. She's a doctor and ... well I stole a few. But that's not the point - can you please help him!"

"Don't rush the patient, if you'll pardon the pun," he sniggered, before clearing his throat as he realised Tifa wasn't amused. "Well, he hasn't eaten a GSR-9D or above, so I'll just pump his vains with my chakra to get his body used to it again. Shouldn't take long," he explained, placing his hand on Date's forehead as he began pumping his chakra through the boy's body, restoring his chakra. "However, he shouldn't use any jutsu for 24 hours. Doing so may cause serious harm to the chakra system."

"Alright, thank you," Tifa bowed, before standing near Date. "You okay? Can you hear me?"

*Vaan Warholic*
_Well uhh-..._

Of course. She saw his bullshit from miles away. He frowned, pulling away as he watched her run into the water. She claimed she wasn't ready but she seemed to making so many advances. Should he just go along with it? Setsuka is a nice girl, and Vaan knew this. But I guess one could say he had commitment issues. He was afraid of commitment, and preferred a relationship with more freedom. In fact, it wasn't just relationships. Work and over chores just put him off, as Vaan knew he wouldn't be able to keep his promise of staying to a single thing. 

Chasing after Setsuka, he gripped her waist and pulled her against him. "W-Wait! If you want to ... uh ... like go out sometime or something, I don't mind. I mean you're a nice girl and ... well, you don't meet many like you everyday," his frown turned into a small smile, as he thought maybe he should give it a shot.

What's the _worst _that could happen?


----------



## River Song (Apr 22, 2011)

*Suneko*

He turned towards Jozu and said " To advance you must be the besy and contrary to popuular belief that does not just mean you can kick the crap out of eveyone else. Granted that is a large part of it but it also includes ettiquete, punctuality and loyalty"

"To farmilirise our selves with each others fighting styleas and abbilities i propose a quick sparring match"  He said this as he took out a kunai and slit his thump before runing it along a tattoo on his arm. He slammed his arm down on the ground saying "Summoning jutsu"

Three small adder snakes appeared and slithered towards Jozu bearing there fangs.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 22, 2011)

*Darius*

Reverse blade? He never heard of such a sword. What was its ability? He was sure she might not have one and would have to give her one of kiri's valued swords.
"Reverse blade huh?" his mom said. "Never heard of it but its not a surprise since i havent really concerned myself in info on weapons lately so they tend to slip through cracks." she said. She then look at the girl. "Akina your training could start now but with your recent healing i don't know if you would be able to now. If not then tomorrow eraly in the morning. Pick your start." she said.
"Her wounds aren't that bad anymore but isee your piont Sayuri."  Violet said. Darius sighed. He had forgoten his Fuzen mission with this whole situation. He was bored now though. What would he do?

*Diana*

Diana listened intently on the conversation."Reverse blade huh?" her mom said. "Never heard of it but its not a surprise since i havent really concerned myself in info on weapons lately so they tend to slip through cracks."  That was true. Usually they were up to date with the new weapons or old ones. But with everythin going on they tended not to anymore. "Akina your training could start now but with your recent healing i don't know if you would be able to now. If not then tomorrow eraly in the morning. Pick your start." her mom said.
"Her wounds aren't that bad anymore but i see your piont Sayuri."  Violet said. So she could train now or later. What would the girl pick? She would love to help. She wanted to see what ninja from Suna could do.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Is there anything ...?_
> 
> As the smoke cleared, Tifa saw her kick had smashed into the leader's skull, splattering blood everywhere. Her skirt and legs were drenched with it, and it creeped her out at first. The warm blood of another human being. The human being who could've had his whole life ahead of him an-
> ...



*Date Uchiha*
Time to Wake up

Date groaned and slowly opened his eyes, the bright blue orbs meeting Tifa's face.  He slowly looked around the room, none of it being familiar.  He coughed a few times, before slowly sitting up.  He rolled his neck a bit, feeling a tug on his shoulders.  "*Geez...  What an ordeal*."  He rolled his shoulders, before taking a breath and looking over at Tifa.  "*You alright*?"




Laix said:


> *Vaan Warholic*
> _Well uhh-..._
> 
> Of course. She saw his bullshit from miles away. He frowned, pulling away as he watched her run into the water. She claimed she wasn't ready but she seemed to making so many advances. Should he just go along with it? Setsuka is a nice girl, and Vaan knew this. But I guess one could say he had commitment issues. He was afraid of commitment, and preferred a relationship with more freedom. In fact, it wasn't just relationships. Work and over chores just put him off, as Vaan knew he wouldn't be able to keep his promise of staying to a single thing.
> ...



*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka turned and looked at him, listening to him ask her out.  She smiled and tilted her head to one side.  "*Sure, I would love to Vaan-kun.  Thank you*."  She kissed the corner of his mouth gently before pulling away and diving under water, swimming deep under the surface, her heart giddy with joy.  She swam deeper and deeper, losing herself in the cool water.  She was so happy, it was crazy how much she liked this feeling.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Suneko*
> 
> He turned towards Jozu and said " To advance you must be the besy and contrary to popuular belief that does not just mean you can kick the crap out of eveyone else. Granted that is a large part of it but it also includes ettiquete, punctuality and loyalty"
> 
> ...




"HEE-HEHEE maybe your aren't as bad as I thought kid don't get mad if I kill your little snakes."

Jozu back flipped to create distance from the snakes and quickly started his jutsu.

*

"Manipulated Shuriken Technique! " * he was able to take out the snakes with his shuriken  and followed up with another attack


 Jozu appeared behind him with his kunai pointing at the back of his head.

"Death number o- huh!?" Before Jozu noticed a snake had slithered and coiled around his arm. (This kids jutsus are fast so fast I didn't even noticed when the snake got around my arm !)


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 22, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was shocked that Kiri did not check up on there weapons throuh out some time. As she heard her training could start now or early tommorrow morning. "I start to tommorrow, give me a chance to rest and to think about some stuff. I uess I am one of your uest to stay here or I could go back to my shack." _"Hopefully Pegasus does not have a disareement with my desicions that I have made even with his veiws of his own life"_ she thought. "Question, during this training, do I have time to trin with my Summioning or is it all about swordsmanship?" _"The next training session is going to be harder than the last one I had with the team back in Fuzen."_ She had a feeling was outside the building ryin to et inside to meet up with her later he was okay with weather at the moment. _"I can handle my self, he needs to go home till I really need him, this is going to be a good lessen to learn."_

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro slowl open his eyes from darkness as his heartbeat was low at the moment. He pets Spike as he was asleep. Hakro looked him over to see the stab wounds from Pegasus. To him his best friend was fine. A nurse walked to see if he was still alive and was surprise. "I am lad that you survive your oedeal, I could not see a guy like you die from battle. What happen to you, or you could tell the doctor later." Hakro did not say anythin as he slips back into sleep he was waitin for that girl to appeared aain. "Are you except what this one has decided. Hakro looked back into the shadows of his mind to see the mouth of the wolf. He did not have the strenht at the moment as he fell into the girls arms as he felt warmth as he slept instead of coldness.


----------



## Kei (Apr 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: Morning*

Kei strecthed and she looked over and saw the bright sun poking out her window. She smiled to herself and jumped out of bed. She did her usual morning check in the mirrior which now consisted of trying to make her blue highlight stand out even more. Kei checked the mirrior once more before putting on a change of clothes and leaving the house

This was her one chance to go out and do something...

Her brother who only God knew what he was doing this fine day

"Moooorrnnning world!!"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii walked through the streets of Fuzen, memories washing over him. It was true, he _was _glad to be back. Still...in a way, he had two homes now. Fuzen, and The Heart of The Deep Gods- they'd have to work on that name some. Speaking of homes, he no longer felt compelled to live under the guidance of his parents. Because of this, he had sent Rose and Kigoto- the girl with cat ears, who he (she insisted on saying it was he who saved her, not the Deep Gods) had saved- off to buy a nice big house here in Fuzen. They were obstinant in following him around everywhere, so he thought he might as well make them usefull. He might even buy a whole district of the village, he wasn't sure. With the money that the cult (there was really no other term he could think of to address them, though he abhorred it) brought in, doing everything from selling things, to robbing random people, he could do that if he liked. It would be nice to have a base of operations here in Fuzen, so they wouldn't have to keep going back and forth between the two villages.

Just then, however, his thoughts were interupted by the sight of someone; a girl, with soft, silver locks, and bright eyes. Kei Aosuki. Smiling, he waved to her. *"Kei" *he called, loud enough for her to hear, and yet, not really sounding like he was shouting. "Over here".


----------



## Kei (Apr 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: Morning*

Morning shopping~
Morning shopping~

Kei always felt the days were brighter when she got to do the shopping for the family, she carried a little basket with her to carry the food and she always loved to talk it out with the local vendors. They always had interesting stories to tell about how this village came to be...Where they came from and everything else...

Such interesting tales in the morning~

Kei was about to pick up an apple,"IYASHII!"she called out happily as she went over to him 

"Morning, never thought you were an early raiser.."Kei smiled


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

*"It's nice to see you again too, Kei" *Iya returned, smiling slightly. *"And I usually enjoy sleeping in, though I've been on the road for the last day or two, so I wanted to return to Fuzen as quickly as possible"*. Tilting his head at her, he commented *"You know Kei, you're actually looking quite beautiful today. Of course, that's not to say that you aren't beautiful every day, which you in fact are"*. Rubbing his chin, he said *"While I was away, I, shall we say, had a near death experience- or something quite close- and I've thought alot about my life sense then. I shouldn't be so quite, so introverted. More importantly, I should tell people how I really feel. Kei...you're brother's a jerk. And...I like you"*. He nodded, smiling. *"Yeah. S'true. I'm sure the moment must be feeling a bit awkward, so let me distract it with this interesting tidbit: Though I have been named the prophet of my own cult, I have not yet grown a big head- at least, I don't think so. Curious, hmm?"*


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_One would think it would be the opposite_

Tifa breathed a sigh of relief, following up with a triumphant smile as Date finally woke up. "I-I'm fine! But that's my line!" she chuckled, brushing her hair behind her ear. 
"Now 'Date', don't be using any jutsu of any sort for at least 24 hours. Your chakra system is still getting used to pumping around chakra, and if you try to utilize it in any way, it may overload and burst, creating quite a mess and making you a vegetable," he explained with a slight sarcastic tone, before washing his hands in the small sink. Tifa couldn't help but laugh though at how he said "vegetable", considering that's J's nickname for him.
"Thank you, doctor," Tifa bowed with respect before glancing over to Date. She just remembered how she had ruined his shirt by ripping it open. "Hehe ... sorry about that!" she apologised, pointing to his torso.

"You bums done yet?" J asked, walking inside the office.
"We don't just allow any old people to walk in here!" The doctor bawled, rushing over to the jonin. 
"Don't worry, we're leaving now," Tifa smiled, before thanking the doctor one more time. The team left the small hospital with haste, as the doctor was creeping her out. Once they was outside, it was around night time. They had been travelling all day, and most of them were too tired to trek all the way to even Sunagakure. J acknowledged this and smirked, before turning around to his team as if to make an announcement.

"Listen kids, I know what you guys just went through was ... something most genin don't go through on their mission. Cabbage, you was certainly the best out there. With even barely any chakra, you still managed to make the most of it," he handed him a sack of money, stuffed with around 20,000 ryo. "Jugs, I'll give you some of it, but the rest is mine! And don't take this as we are 'super best friends' now, Cabbage," he smirked, handing Tifa her 5,000 ryo and pocketing the rest for himself. 
"Thanks Sensei! And don't take it the same way either!" Tifa giggled, checking the amount of money she had gotten.
J then turned to Son. "And for you -" a smack in the face, just as promised. J rocketed his fist into Son's face, knocking him down. "Now we can head off to the hotel! Kain Falls Hot Springs Resort, the only hotel around for miles. I'm tired, and you two are probably tired. Let's go," J began to lead the way towards the resort at the far end of Kain Falls, while Tifa walked next to Date.

"Well, with all that money, you could buy yourself a new outfit!" she smiled, jingling her own bag. "I'll probably spend mine on a new weapon for Kain when he gets older. Like maybe a sword he holds in his mouth or something? Don't you think that would be cool?" she rambled on, probably boring Date.

Kain walked next to Tifa, still bursting with energy compared to the rest who looked tired. Battered clothing, brusies and cuts, yet Kain's fur was just glowing bright in moonlit sky. He nudged Tifa's leg, signalling her to pick him up. She did just this, and held him tight in her arms. "Ah, you are sooo~ cute!" she cooed, nuzzling his fur. Tifa glanced over to Date, forgetting a question she should've asked. "Oh yeah! What are you going to spend yours on?"

*Vaan Warholic*
_H-Hey!_

"I'm glad you're excited but ... don't make too much of it. I'm only trying this out okay! It could become something mo-" before he could even finish, she had already dived underwater. Vaan let out a sigh but couldn't help but smile. She was so lively and full of energy, she was like an opposite to him at times. Could it ever work? Was there even a _chance_? Nobody could really tell the answer, but Vaan knew he couldn't give up without trying.

"Hey! You love this water, don't 'ya?" he laughed, diving after her. He swam deep after her, not even thinking about breathing. Vaan managed to grab her hand and drag him towards her, trying to stop her from going so deep down.


----------



## River Song (Apr 23, 2011)

*Suneko*
Damn it he was fast, unfortunatley he was reckless he had let one snake live.

He smirked the snake had coiled 'round his arm. "You think one snakes is bad, try 10!"  he turned around and punched forward. "Hidden shadow snake hands!" Suneko yelled as 10 snakes launched out of his sleeves, 5 from each hand. The aim of the jutsu was to coil round his arms, stopping his movement and to imbed there mild poison into his system.


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki*
> _Kids that love to dance_
> 
> Lyra couldn't help but agree. She personally didn't think her story was that interesting, and there was a lot of unanswered questions about it. Kyo on the other hand seemed to be reluctant to tell, and was using the defense of _'You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours'_ ... more or less.
> ...



*Kyo Aosuki*

He smirked when he notice he won, but then he frowned inside. That when he notice he had to tell the girl everything in return. He didn't like seeing her beat up like this in front of him. He didn't like to see the scars on her face or knowing that she had to go to damn Edie for help. Kyo looked shamefully on the ground as he thought he could have done something..

And not just let her leave him like that..

He got in front of her and took her hand gently before tugging her gently in one of the guest rooms downstairs. He closed the doors behind him and then looked at her for a minute...

Never again....

Never again will she have to have such pain...

He pulled her into his arms tightly,"Idiot...Don't make me worry about you anymore..."he said as he hugged her tightly

But then released her


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_!!!_

Lyra was surprised when Kyo tugged her into a room, before closing the door behind him. She glanced around to see it was a guest room judging by the bed. "H-Hey! What are you do-" she was cut off by Kyo pulling her into a hug, telling her not to make him worry about him anymore. Lyra didn't hug him back as she wasn't sure what to make of the situation, and not because she didn't want to. The two pulled away; a confused look on Lyra.
"Um ... same goes for you," she mumbled sheepishly, looking away from him. She crossed her arms, building a wall between them. Lyra didn't want him going through her head and reading her emotions, not right now. But the same thing remained on her mind - why was they in here? A guest room, and he closed the door ... the first thought that went through her mind was surprising. 

"W-Wait! Why are we in here? A guest room with a bed ... and you've closed the door ..." she realised slowly that maybe it was just a coincidence that the closest room was a guest room.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Suneko*
> Damn it he was fast, unfortunatley he was reckless he had let one snake live.
> 
> He smirked the snake had coiled 'round his arm. "You think one snakes is bad, try 10!"  he turned around and punched forward. "Hidden shadow snake hands!" Suneko yelled as 10 snakes launched out of his sleeves, 5 from each hand. The aim of the jutsu was to coil round his arms, stopping his movement and to imbed there mild poison into his system.



*Jozu*

The snakes injected poison and Jozu's arms started to go numb he had to act fast. He wrapped the snakes up by rolling them up they still bit and caused pain but Jozu fought through it.

"Tch who the hell do you think you are you snake bastard !" Jozu headbutt Suneko in the forehead and when he buckled down he followed with a knee to the stomach.

Jozu's arms had succumbed to the poison and totally stopped working. They started to dangle.

"Damn you got my arms, but I really only need my legs to kick your ass." He said with a confident smirk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 23, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin decided to take Taiyou up on her offer of giving himself and his sheep a place to stay. Well it was more like he decided for Taiyou that she was offering her mansion for him and his team. He was slightly agitated that the last member of his team hadn't produced himself to the team yet. It wasn't like the Mugenshi he had come across to not pay attention to requests or orders from their leaders, despite never meeting Koji he was sure the kid had to be slightly independent. It was a trait that was good, but could need to be tempered.

He looked out the window and saw his niece leaving to go into town. She was always an early riser. It was time to wake up his team, it felt like it had been forever since he addressed them. He quickly got up and put his cape on before going to the corridor which Zettai and Miho's rooms were.

"WAKE THE FUCK UP SHEEP!!!" His voice boomed through the whole mansion no doubt waking up anyone else still there.
---

*Koji Kazama*

Koji lay down looking at the ceiling of his dwelling. He was not a nostalgic person at all but the thing was he was slightly afraid to go to Konoha. To become a pawn in the machinations of his clansmen and not even know his role. He was the villain of the story, well up until an even worse popped up to knock him down a peg. Koji truly had no real shot of even spitting on Peacecraft or Sieferoth for that matter. He was stuck doing their bidding.

*Kukukukuku*

His allies now were trying to rouse him up out of bed, but the thing was Koji was more hesitant than ever to listen to the voices. Knowing that their were four others that could hear them and were being counseled by them as he was. What if they were working against him and in the interest of Peacecraft. How could he trust them, and even worse this business about the Kuraihoshi. He spent hours researching the Mugenshi archives and came up completely and totally empty handed in his research. The only three people who could answer his questions he didn't even want to approach. If Peacecraft and Sieferoth had big plans what was to lead him to believe that Xemnas didn't have an agenda himself. Everyone was an enemy and yet this place was his home. Koji finally sat up and looked around his dwelling and then down at his hands. Just what was happening? A day had changed one of the most important allies he had into someone he couldn't trust, and now he was part of someone plot he knew nothing about.

*Kukukuku*

"You're right, sitting here and wondering won't get anything accomplished. It's not the sort of guy I am." Getting up and changing into his Mugenshi garb he took to the rooftops headed off in the direction of Fuzenkage's mansion.


----------



## River Song (Apr 23, 2011)

*Suneko*

He felt a blow to his head and then again to his stomach he buckled down on the ground. Damn that hurt!

"Damn you got my arms, but I really only need my legs to kick your ass." Jozu said with a confident smirk.
"Don't be so cocky, your, blows are blunt and inpercise. With one jutsu I have stopped you from using handseals, therefore limiting your Genjutsu and ninjutsu."he said from the ground. "And don't asume so much, I have other tricks besides my snake summonings."  he said forming hand seals "Hidden needles!" He breathed in , before exhaling a barrage of needles


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 23, 2011)

*Darius*

"I start to tommorrow, give me a chance to rest and to think about some stuff. I uess I am one of your uest to stay here or I could go back to my shack." he heard her say. She seemed to have high confidence. He wondered if it was all bark and no bite? Blind? He didn't think highly of her as a ninja. A person maybe but not a ninja.
"Question, during this training, do I have time to trin with my Summioning or is it all about swordsmanship?" she asked again snapping him from his thoughts. His mom thought for a moment.
"For the most part yes its all about swordsmanship as thats what we can offer that no other village can match as for the summoning we can help you with that though it might not be any better than done elsewhere but we'll try." she said smiling. "Now maybe we should all rest as its getting late. Diana will show you to a guest room in the tower." she said looking toward her daughter. Diana sighed.
"Fine i will. C'mon" she said walking out.

*Diana*

Diana saw how the girl was confident in herself. She smiled having not payed attention to the conversation. "Now maybe we should all rest as its getting late. Diana will show you to a guest room in the tower." she heard her mother saying. She looked at her incrediously. Her mother gave the look saying not to disobeye. She looked to her dad who shrugged. She sighed. 
"Fine i will. C'mon" she said as she began heading outside not even looking back.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Suneko*
> 
> He felt a blow to his head and then again to his stomach he buckled down on the ground. Damn that hurt!
> 
> ...



Jozu tried to dodge but without his swift release sealed he couldn't move as fast alot of them stabbed him. He fought through the pain and dash towards him.
"Dumb-ass like I need Jutsu for a twerp like you !" 

He was able to kick  Suneko in the face and send him rolling  but Jozu was starting to feel the blood loss from the needles his knees started to shake. But he was happy, he enjoyed trading blows  that's how he connected to people  and he could tell through the fight that Suneko was a good guy. He couldn't hide his grin but before he knew it his knee was on the ground.

"Hehehe looks you got me kid , but in fairness I'm outta practice. I would reach out for a handshake but ya know. When we finish this mission I want a rematch !"


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

He sighed, this girl was getting him confused and he didn't like it one bit. It made him weird, like he was around Kei or something. He grabbed a chair and swung it around as he sat on it. He didn't say anything and he didn't want to rush into anything with the girl either. That would be...

Troublesome...

"Stop overthinking..I am not going to do something to you as long as you are well...You.."Kyo said

But then he thought about it,"Just tell me what the hell happened to you..."he growled a bit


----------



## Kenju (Apr 23, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

On his way to get underway his mission, Shirou is confronted by attackers. One of the attackers in question happen to be a child. His expression remain neutral and cold as he looks down at the younger individual.

"Ike!"

Comes a childish voice from behind him.

"No. Ciel! Don't come!"

Just after, the famous mist technique that is being used, starts to fade away. More and more, his sight is becoming clearer.

He dosen't know the reason for this but he knows something for sure.

"Haaa!!"

The young voice from before can easily be heard coming after his head. As if having eyes on the back of his head, the boy of purity moves his head over to the left. Doing this, evading  a bladed object from piercing him.

What's revealed from behind him is another young boy, about eight years-old. 

These children are only a nuisance, he has to get on with the mission before it's too late. Besides, he isn't really a kid person...even though he himself is still a child. Perhaps his mind set is that, he's more of an adult since he doesn't act as a child.

The Saint's hand raises just as the child passes over his should. His finger hooks onto the collar of the brat that tried to strike. Just as he does that, uses his finger strength alone to flip the child over and slam him onto the first child.

"Ahh!"

They both yelled upon a painful collision. Yet, it's nothing to go to the hospital over.
Shirou looks at them as if they are only something that's needed to be kicked aside. 

The boy called 'Ike', has blue hair and a green shirt. 

The other named, 'Ciel', has brown hair and a white shit.

They both look at the shinobi clothed in black that's giving them an unpleasant look. Seeing this, their faces stiffen, picturing themselves being killed in the cruelest form.

"Ike! Ciel!"

Another voice calls, this time  from a male voice. Shirou looks up,

There's a man running up to the scene, wearing a brown coat along with a brown cap. 

"YM!"

That name catches Shirou's attention,

'YM?'


----------



## River Song (Apr 23, 2011)

*Suneko*

He received a kick to the face and tumbled down to the ground, his opponent conceeded defeat, a wise move. If it was Suneko who was losing, his pride would probably stop him from surendering 


"Possibly, possibly but for now we realy should be heading for the package, here is an antidote to the venom" he said throwing him a bottle of light blue liquid.

He turned around and jamp into the trees on his way to the mission, trusting his partner to follow him.


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_No escaping now ..._

"You got me," she shrugged with a smile, taking a seat on the bed. She sighed for a moment, hesitating wether she should tell him or not. Lyra had told him pretty much what had happened in the fight, but she never told him what she saw in that dream. Time was up for lies, and she _knew_ this.

"Okay ... everything that ... that I told you to do with the fight ... that's true. That's all that I know but something else happened while I was in hospital," she began, taking a deep breath. "It was a dream I had. I was in a big white room with another girl who looked just like the girl in that picture. She had the same hair, face ... everything. I asked her what her name was ... but before she could answer, she turned into some sort of glowing person. Like she was glowing blue, and she had this huge sword and a shield to match. Her hair turned silver, just like yours! But that's ain't the creepy thing ..." Lyra had explained everything up to the important part. It was here that she knew this dream was real, or somehow connected to reality. Even now she wasn't sure if it was just a dream, or maybe a perception of something. _It must've been_. 

"The girl moved in front of a boy, a little bit taller than me. I never saw his face, but he was wearing the clothes you are wearing now and ... he had your hair colour too ... even the hairstyle. She cried out something that I didn't hear, before ... she was stabbed in the chest protecting "you" from it. It sounded so real! Like it was ... like it ...," she shook her head in dissapointment of herself, ashamed it's actually getting to her. "See why I didn't want to tell you? It's just a bunch of fairytale crap. Nobody's gonna believe me."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

Jozu caught the tip of the bottle with his mouth bit off the top and began drinking. Jozu's arms started to return to normal his strength returning from drinking the antidote , he felt embarrassed he couldn't do more but the second his snake wrapped around Jozu's arm it was over. (Gotta think of a way to get past those snakes ) They began to make their way on the mission.


"So what's keeping this guy from getting the package some hidden-nin or something ? After that warm-up I'm ready for whatever."


----------



## River Song (Apr 23, 2011)

*Suneko*

He continued to jump through the tree's while answering Jozu " I think  someone's just worried because there package hasn't cme yet, a hyperchondriac of sorts."

He jamp of the branch and skidded to a halt on the ground. "we're here" he said as he looked upon the post office. He entered it and looked upon the place. It was clean and in perfect order. It was abit far out so there was a solitary teller at a desk currently serving the only other customer in the building an old lady.


Once the old lady was finished he aproacched the bored looking teller." We are here to pick up a passage for a W"

"You must be those fancy-smancy fighting people" she said chewing on a piece of chewing gum. She reached under the table and handed Suneko a small box "Thank you" Suneko replied diligently


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

*Jozu
*
"Tch dammit , this boring ass mission I was hoping for someone to pop out and try to fight us or something and why the hell was there only one other person in there"


He took out a pack of cigarettes (he's under aged btw) and lit one then he took a long draw while walking next to Suneko.

"So what's next ?"  he said with the cig still in his mouth.


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*


"Umm...."


She looked at Iyashii for a minute as he nonchantlely told her all of this, her eyes darted to the side and thought about all the excuses she could to run. This guy had to had hit his head, she didn't even know him like that. They only been teammates for a day...But she just finally sighed and smiled. There were interesting people lurking Fuzen and even today Kei is still awestruck by their stories...

Even if they came off slightly insane...

But now Kei didn't even know how to respond to the boy but she only nodded as she picked out the thing that was relevent to her...

Kei swung her bag in front of her and smiled,"I know he is...But that is why I love him...Because he isn't perfect nor do he show everyone such a nice person he could be."Kei explained,"So even if he acts all high and mighty..I still love my big bro~"

Kei smiled at the sun as she thought about her older brother...


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 23, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Darius*
> 
> "I start to tommorrow, give me a chance to rest and to think about some stuff. I uess I am one of your uest to stay here or I could go back to my shack." he heard her say. She seemed to have high confidence. He wondered if it was all bark and no bite? Blind? He didn't think highly of her as a ninja. A person maybe but not a ninja.
> "Question, during this training, do I have time to trin with my Summioning or is it all about swordsmanship?" she asked again snapping him from his thoughts. His mom thought for a moment.
> ...



*Akina Ezel*

She heard that everyone should rest at the moment as she heard Diana to follow her to a guest room in the tower. _"You have to be conident to survive as a blind person, everyone puts you down for being blind, she would show them before bein shut down and not to be called a ninja."_ "Would you like to be one of my friends or this is only crossing paths for a short while to be allies?" She did not ask for what the tower look like, but find out by herself. _"I guess by my own sences could tell what sort of place this is and have a idea of sorts intill it becomes clear in my mind. I eonder what pegasus is up too."_ She pushed back her blond hair as she continued to followed Diana as she tried to keep her torn clothes on her body.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro woke up in the middle of the day as he remembers the warmth he shared with the girl in his dreams. Spike was not there he needed some fresh air at the moment. He looked up as he saw a bird flying around the hospital. Spike tried to jumped upward to chatch the bird with out hurtin it at all. The bird let go of the scroll it was caring at the moment, Spike catch it before the scroll git the ground. Spike run back to the hospital with the scroll as Hakro was getting dress at the tme to brust out of the hospital with out being chek by a nurse. Hakro rab the scroll from Spike whom had let go, he reads it.



> Mission Request: Hakro
> 
> Mission: Moon Viewing
> Client: Yon
> ...



"Why do I end up with the inpair people?" Spike growled back,"Atleast I am getting paid, let's leave for a doctor comes." He opens the windoe, jumpin out of the window to the ground. Spike follow as he was thinking his master is upset for his deed he had done. In some way he would make it up to Akina or to his emotions of sadness or greif. HAkro and Spike run back to the cabin to clean up and make sure they had enough supplies for this mission before meeting their client.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya laughed gently, nodding. *"Yeah, I'm sure he is nice. It's good that there's someone who could see the good side of him. No matter how bad a person is, everyone deserves that"*. He looked away, silent for a moment, lost in thought. After a few seconds, he snapped out of it, shaking his head and blinking. He smiled embarassedly at Kei, and said *"S-sorry...I got distracted. I suppose I'm kinda jealous of him, in that regard"*.


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled at Iyashii before grabbing some apples at the local farming vendors, they were the best. Since they lived near the mountains the vegetation was great and crisp and Fuzen has always took the advantage of the fact of where they were living. Kei thought about what else she needed before heading off next to Iyashii...

She looked at him when he got silent was he hurt because she said she loved her brother?

Wasn't loving ones sibling natural...

Kei thought about it for a moment before she heard a gentle mew, she smiled and notice a black cat staring up at her and then coming to her feet and purr. She smiled and pat it before it jumped into her arms, thats when she realized this was Shirou cat. Or more than likely the one he was suppose to catch...

She smiled at the thing,"He will be really upset if he finds out that you ran off again."Kei smiled

_"Meoww~"_it responded 

Kei turned to Iyashii and hide behind the cat as she micked what she saw on tv once...

"Nyann! Stay the way you are Nyyaannn!!"Kei said


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 23, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai began a set of hand signs, *"Boar, Dog, Bird, Monkey, Ram." *Sakurai slammed his hand down onto the ground and looked up to see Worm in his first stage of evolution again. Sakurai tilted his head,* "why are you in your larva form?"* Sakurai began thinking and walked then walked to the library. Worm stood outside waiting for him. Sakurai looked for books about summoning and insects. Worm paced in front of the entrance waiting for Sakurai who returned a in a few minutes. Worm tilted its head out of worry. *"So you were wondering also?"* Sakurai did a quick nod and began to walk forward,* "lets go somewhere quiet to read, Worm." *

Sakurai began reading the books about summoning underneath a tree in the woods with worm resting his head on his leg. *"It seems that I made a contract with moths, but the only thing that I can summon are larva. Hmmm, it also says that it is a space-time technique. So I guess it means that time is reversed on the one that is summoned and reverted back to its original form once it returns to its original spot since it is transported to the place that I choose.... I guess if I want an adult summoning, I will have to try that much harder to understand this system of summoning."* Sakurai closed the book he was reading and set it upon the stack that laid beside him. Sakurai looked up into the leaves and saw a larva of an insect begin to climb the branch of the tree. It spun a thread around itself and encased itself underneath a tree. *"Pupa."*

*Yoko*

Yoko peered into the fight before her. "Lets see how strong this Grunda is." Other Amazons raised their hands into the air and slowly placed them to their sides. A force field of light began to spread across the cage as the Amazons holding the leashes unhooked them and ran away as fast as they could out of the cage. "Raggerrr..." The force field covered the area and the annoucer rang out, "Tokina has begun to circle Grunda. Lets see how this turns out." Yoko began to pick her teeth with her nail. Tokina dashed for Grunda and leaped at her. Grunda extended her arm and grabbed Tokina's hair and began to swing her around. "Raaggh, raaggh, raaggh." Yoko narrowed her eyes, "Tokina is good and done as a scrabbled egg." Grunda threw Tokina forward and jumped up into the air with her feet perpendicular to Tokina's back. "Ahh, she is strong as they say." Grunda used gravity and the force she threw her to connect to the ground and right before she pushed down with all her force to slam her through the earth instantly stopping both of them. The crowd was quiet until the announcer spoke, "Flawless Victory!!!" 










"You're next wimpy girl!!!" Yoko tapped her cheek, "I'm dead."


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked at Lyra, it seemed like she was having a bad dream and usually he would dismiss it. But he looked at her and then turned away. This was no time to play with her, she was actually suffering. He growled, he didn't understand why the hell this was happening only thing he knew so far that he was in the position to tell the truth..

And comfort this girl in front of him...

"As long as I believe you that should be enough right?"Kyo asked outloud before turning around

He began to recall everything that happened,"...Earlier this evening...I felt Kei in danger so I rushed to her aid...She was fighting along with Koji some girl from his clan...Kei was really beat up and I couldn't stand for it...So I rushed in ignoring that piece of shit that got her in danger!"Kyo growled clenching his fist,"But...She was faster and stronger than me...She was more skilled and had water as her element..My flames aren't like my mother...Its no where near it.."

Kyo looked at his hands,"She had made light work out of Kei and Koji...But me and her tangoed until I heard Kei...I turned to her for one quick minute and...i was struck down..."he said,"But then something happened that I never dared dreamed would happen...Kei had unlocked her Aosuki blood....She had almsot killed the girl if it wasn't for Koji...I went after her...Thalia stopped me taking note that she was watching the whole thing...That she was crazy enough to watch my lil sis get torn up like that.."

Kyo slammed his fist on the table as he was enraged at the thought of Kei in pain


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 23, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She smiled at Iyashii before grabbing some apples at the local farming vendors, they were the best. Since they lived near the mountains the vegetation was great and crisp and Fuzen has always took the advantage of the fact of where they were living. Kei thought about what else she needed before heading off next to Iyashii...
> 
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya grinned at Kei, chuckling lightly at how cute the girl was acting. *"Thanks for the advice, Miss Kitty" *he replied. Then, he heard a little, oily voice in the back of his head:

*Kill the cat...reach out, and break it's neck...it would be so easy~*

Iyashii shivered, his face turning white, and turned away, not even wanting to _look _at the cat. Stupid gods. Why kill an innocent kitten?

*Because you can, of course...as the life drains out of it's body, it will know, you are like it's god of death...*

He shook his head violently. *"No..." *he said out loud, to reinforce it, not realizing Kei might hear him.


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"I am a male good sir...Nyyyannn."Kei continued acting until the cat struggled as he was getting uncomfortable with his spot. She laid him down in her arms so he could relax and she innocently enjoying her day to the fullest. Kei began to hum her favorite song as she walked ahead of Iyashii, her bag full of food and her happiness as bright as the sun itself


But then Kei turned around when she heard Iyashii outburst, the cat hissed
"Hmm Iyashii..."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 24, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> "I am a male good sir...Nyyyannn."Kei continued acting until the cat struggled as he was getting uncomfortable with his spot. She laid him down in her arms so he could relax and she innocently enjoying her day to the fullest. Kei began to hum her favorite song as she walked ahead of Iyashii, her bag full of food and her happiness as bright as the sun itself
> 
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii sighed in relieve; the gods seemed content to let him rest, for now. That was good...he turned to Kei, smiling *"Yes? I'm sorry, I'm still, ah, a bit shaken up by my mission. It wasn't the easiest thing in the world"*. He gave a half hearted laugh at this understatement.


----------



## Burke (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zettao Hibana*
_Those dreams..._

_"... YOUR NOTHING! WHY DONT YOU WAKE UP YOU USELESS LAMB! YOUR CANT SAVE HER! YOU CANT SAVE ANYONE! WAKE UP!"_

"WAKE THE FUCK UP SHEEP!!!" 

Zettais eyes opened to a maddening gaze. His face contorted, and his heart seemed to beat out of his chest as he shot upright. He did not have much time to discern dream from reality, and before he could control himself...

*"UUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!" *A shreik, even louder than the scream that awoke him tore through his body, his room, and the whole mansion. As it continued on, electric energy built up in each of Zettais nodes. He crackled and poped as electricity suddenly shot out, destroying his arm wraps. The electric energy, acting as it naturally does, found metal objects from around the room to discharge its sharp power.

Neither the bedpost, the alarm clock, or the hinges and knobs of the door were spared from immediate and intense electrocution. There was a crack as the warped door hinges gave way to the energy, and came down with the door itself falling behind.

The quick thud of the door suddenly jolted Zettai himself as he cry very quickly dissipated. He looked around with his still mad eyes as pushed himself around on the bed until he was propped up against the headboard. There, admist the torn shreds of gauze that once tightly wound his arms, Zettai sat in the now silent fuzenkagure morning. He sharp deep breathing was only interrupted by his sudden stamping out of some smoldering blanket.

"Huuu huuu Oops-huuu."


----------



## River Song (Apr 24, 2011)

*Suneko*

"You realy should not smoke, it damges your body and at your age is illegal." he said as they walked out of the post ofice. "We have to deliver it to the package's reicipiant" Then he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him. !Who's there? Suneko enquired. Quite clumsly a group of children 'round about eight or nine jamp out of the bushes.

"Give us the package, this is our road" the leader said brandishing an old Kunai. He turned to Jozu and said "Here is a little fact about me; I don't like children." He dre a kunai out of the pouch on his leg and waited for the group of missfits to make a move


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled gently but the cat was still revived up for a fight. It was either his animal instinct to attack the person in front of him or the own personal reason for him to protect the girl who was with him last night. Kei arms linked around his stomach protectively, didn't notice the cats crawls beginning to show. Kei got closer to the boy..

"Do you have a fever..."Kei asked getting closer to him but slowly as she reached out to touch the boy...

The cat had enough of the girl kindness and TSTL *to stupid to lie* ways and attacked the boy in front of him! Kei was in shock and let him go and that when the cat hissed at the boy placing himself in front of the girl like a shield ....He was ready for a second round

"Sphinx! Stop it!"Kei said picking the cat up and slowly patting the revived up fur...But the cat continued to look at the boy in front of him...

He wasn't going to get any where near Kei


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Mutual feelings_

Listening to what had happened with Lyra, she suddenly realised how different Kyo's situation was from what she first thought. She thought that Kyo was just embarressed he was beaten by a girl, but it was far from that. His sister, the one who he probably has the tightest bond with was hurt by the enemy and he couldn't do anything. Now Lyra couldn't help but feel some guilt, as she had laughed when he said he was beaten by a girl.

"Don't worry about it. You'll get stronger, everyone does," Lyra smiled, placing a warm hand on his shoulder. "I'm sure even someone as great as the Fuzenkage has had fights where she couldn't protect those she loved dearest. Everyone has them, and you just have to ... well, strive to get stronger I guess." What could she do to make him feel better? Just like any other friend, she disliked it when he was upset, and felt sort of useless.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked at the girl for a minute and then sighed, moving her hands off his shoulders he opened the door to the room. This was his battle not hers, and it will always be his battle alone to protect Kei from danger. That is why that sneaky snake Koji will never have a chance to hurt his sister. Absoultely never, he sighed before placing his hand on his head...

"Its late you know...Girls shouldn't be over guys houses this late..."Kyo said,"And you must be tired..."

Kyo left the room and went out into the front door, he placed his back to the wall and waited for her to take her leave. There was no need to play a game when the players themselves had to worry about getting hurt as well.Kyo was a man and he had only one girl that he needed to protect...But as he looked at Lyra...

He was scared that this was becoming something more than he can handle


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_~~~_

Lyra couldn't help but smile as she folded her arms, listening to him wrapping up their time. "Well, who made up that exact rule?" she smiled, giving him a sarcastic look before grabbing for his hand. "Come on, let's go somewhere nice. Just the two of us," she suggested, dragging him out of the grand palace he called a house. "I heard the Usagi Festival of Chocolate was going on in Yerisuuki Town just north of here. What do you say?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

She really...

Really...

Really didn't know what she was doing, but Kyo just smiled that was what made him like her in the beginning her stupid innocent even though her mouth wasn't. Well not in that exact format but still, he was surprised that the girl who was ready to kick his ass any time of the day was now the girl that was dragging him along to some chocolate festival. 

"Do I really have a choice in this matter?"Kyo asked before withdrawing to the fact that he didn't...He walked side by side with the girl so his arm wouldn't be pulled out it very socket...


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Celebrations~_

"No, you don't," she replied with a smirk as she led the way towards Yerisuuki Town just a ten minute walk away. They could already see the bright lights lighting up the dusk sky, with ribbons and balloons flying through the air. Lyra had never been to the UFC (as it was nicknamed by some), and was excited to get to taste the legendary Chocolate Rabbit, that was said to grant one wish to the consumer.

 It was only now she just noticed she was still holding hands with Kyo, and laughed slightly. "Am I so nice that you can't stop holding my hand?" she quipped, pointing to their linked hands.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

It didn't take them long to get there, Kyo looked around and the overwhealming sweet scent almost made him drool. The bright colors and happy people made Kyo smile, he hoped that one day he could be able to do that. Become a Kage that made people smile, he sighed as he placed his hand on his head and shook up his hair a bit.

He then turned to Lyra when she took note of his hand holding...

Kyo snorted,"Oi don't let it go to your head princess.."Kyo said retracting his hand from hers...

Ten minutes they had been walking and he didn't notice that they were holding hands for so long...


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Surprising. I thought you would've liked it longer~," she giggled, before quickly running over to the first store in sight. It was a kimono store, and it made sense to be the first people saw as a festival isn't a festival unless you look the part. "Over here, Kyo!" she called, skipping inside. If there was one thing Lyra loved, it was the atmosphere that came with festivals and parties like these. It was like all the hate and negativity was forgotten, and people were just content on having a good time.

Lyra began browsing through a rack of kimono's, each with different colors and patterns. She was looking for something purple; her favorite color, and maybe a bit of gold or silver. It wasn't long before she found a purple kimono with a gold floral pattern and gold linings. "Perfect!" she squeeled with delight, pressing the dress against her to see if it would fit. 

"Found one yet, Kyo?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Lyra was already showing off her girly qualities by rushing into a shopping place and trying on kimonos. He smiled at how she was acting, like she was just a normal girl and not the girl who can snap every bone in your body in half with no problem, or the girl who raised posionous flowers. He almost laughed out loud about that fact, but he went inside the place not wanting to ruin her night..

A girls heart is always come first...

He came back out after much delebriation to the point where the store clerk just wanted him to choose one already and leave the damn store. Kyo chose a red yukata, it had red colors but outlined yellow bits. And a bright different color Phoenix on it...

"...H-how do I look..?"Kyo asked


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra glanced around to Kyo's voice, only to see the teenager dressed in a crimson yukata, with sandy yellow outlining it. She was dumbfounded at first, as it suited him so well. With him being all about fire it was like it was made for him as cheesy as that sounds. 

"W-Wow, it looks great," she smiled, before rushing into the changing rooms. She skipped past the small crowd of mostly girls wanting to try on clothes with vain. 

After a few moments, Lyra stepped out in a kimono that fit perfectly. It had a tight but firm fit around her bust and hips, and her hair had been clipped into a messy side bun with one of her own poisonus flowers to decorate it. 

"How do _I_ look?" she grinned, quickly picking up a small umbrella from the side, twirling it around in her hands.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled at her when she was dumbfounded. Yep, he caught her staring and it made him happy that she was. Maybe just a slight ego boost. Ah, who the hell he was kidding? That made him feel like he was on top of the world being called great by her. Even if she didn't say it like that, he knew that he was great in her eyes. Kyo smirked as he watched her go off into the changing room...

He waited for a few minutes until she came out...And then she came out asking how she looked...

"Um..."

Kyo couldn't say the correct words, he didn't know the words to explain the way she was looking right about now. She was damn sexy! If he didn't have control of himself like some of these low lives mutts he would had dragged her back into that changing room and fucked her living brains out...But Kyo shook his head before smiling at the girl...

Walking over and then bowing in front of her...

"May you honor me with your prencense tonight milady?"Kyo asked,"It is to lonely for a gem like you to be wondering the streets unattended.."

Kyo smiled


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

He didn't say anything, but she saw his expression and knew it was good impression she had made. The colors went together perfectly, and she considered it one of the best outfits she had put together. Walking forward carefully in her wooden sandals, she still wasn't taller than Kyo. It was only a few inches, but it still annoyed her.

"May you honor me with your prencense tonight milady?" Kyo asked,"It is to lonely for a gem like you to be wondering the streets unattended." Lyra was smitten, and took his hand firmly, going along with the roleplay. 

"Why of course Sir. Such graceful acts of a gentleman!" she smirked, walking along with him. As they walked, she had linked arms with him but pretended she didn't notice ... just like earlier on. 

They soon came across a stall selling masks that were to do with the UFC. There were rabbit masks adored with feathers and sparkles, while some even made out of chocolate. Lyra picked up a rabbit one with small petals attached on, and handed the man the money for one. "Want one sir?" she giggled, putting hers on. It was an white eye mask, with large rabbit ears on the top and small violet petals attached on the ends.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

He couldn't help but smile at the girl as she went along with his game, but it was what Kyo do best and that was play. She linked her arms with his and they went together though out the night, the first place they stopped at was a tiny vendor that sold mask for kids. Lyra had put one on and looked absolutely funny, Kyo chuckled a bit...

"Such games you play milady, yet when you act like this it just steals my heart."Kyo said before bowing,"But when milday ask of me..I will serve her."

Kyo then grabbed a tiger mask and placed it above his head before taking her arm again, it seemed almost cold without her by his side...

Kyo shook his head, what ever he was thinking he needed to get it out of his head and quick...

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

"Alright..."Kei began as she took a coin out of her pocket and aimed it at the late.. She charged up the coin with all the electricity she could muster up and fired it at the rock in the middle of the lake. Kei watched as the coin zipped thought the water but slowly lose it power and ended up hitting the rock like if she thrown the coin instead...

_"Meow~"_

Kei turned around and saw Sphinx laying still unfaded by the power Kei just admitted, she sighed at the cat as she landed on the ground. Sphinx was the name she gave the cat Shirou found, it kept running away from it owner to the point Kei calmed it as hers or joint share. 

"...Man...Why can't I do it again!"Kei yelled 

Sphinx looked at her for a minute before laying it head back down...


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Well, the games I play may involve people more ... voluptuous," she smirked, before looking at the mask he picked out. It was a tiger's mask, which seemed to suit him. Her's may have been aimed at younger children, and looked silly on her, but it was a good night and she wanted to have fun, and even be childish. 

They began walking down the main road, where plenty of people were enjoying themselves just as they were. But before they could even make there way to the fireworks, Lyra had set her eyes on candy floss being served just meters away. "Candy floss! Kind gentleman, will you give us the pleasure?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

*Kukukukukuku*

The more Koji continued to ignore them the more incessant in their nagging they became. If he couldn't trust them anymore why would he use them. They were trying to tell him to go to the lake despite the fact he had somewhere to be. 

"Fuck it..." Koji mumbled to himself as he broke towards one of the lakes in Fuzenkagure. When he arrived he saw a girl with white hair and a prominent blue streak in it. This girl was the girl who was going to be the end of him. She was absolutely crazy but had another side, a kind side that he hated and cared for all at the same time. It felt like forever since he last spoke to her and considering their last encounter ended with her running away from him.

*Kukukukuku*

They had let him here as a show of good faith but it wasn't going to be enough to alleviate his trepidation of the voices. Kei was doing a pretty cool trick with a coin and electrifying it, but the technique seemed to lose steam. She was lamenting this as she could apparently do it before but not now. Koji could feel himself getting angry. She was doing it again and it pissed him off mightily.

"You're still an annoying little rabbit now aren't you, Kei Aosuki. You can use that coin to break through that rock, but you lack the conviction to do so."


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smirked at Lyra as she wittyly tried to flirt with him but failed horribly in doing so. So horribly that he actually laughed a bit in his head, tonight was about her fun and that was what Kyo wanted to give to her. He wanted to see her smile, even if she looked like a 10 year old with that bunny masked on. But he didn't care..She was strikinly cute...

Kinda cute...

she soon lead him to something called candy floss...

He turned to her,"Diabetes and cavity all in one serving..."Kyo smiled as he took one..

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She frowned as she got prepared for another shot but then someone interuppted her, she turned around her finger still on the coin ready to let go. It was her darling viper, who came to bite her again  today. Kei smiled at him before putting the coin up. And her hands in her pockets, she walked up to the boy as he was taller than her looking down..

"And this is coming from the viper who missed his strike?"Kei teased, pointing out the fact that she was the bunny and he was the viper that missed the bunny by a hair.

The cat looked up at the two interested as his tail flopped side to side, Kei smiled at Koji

"Long time no see..."she said finally


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra took hold of her serving of Candy floss and began chewing at the pink mixture of cotton candy, the taste addicting. She buried her face in the large explosion of pink, nibbling at parts of it before looking up to Kyo, her face covered in the stuff. "Ah ... it's sooooo~ good!" she chimed, munching on it as they began to walk towards the end of the festival. Right at the end there was a huge crowd where people had gathered to watch the colourful fireworks which were due to start in just moments. Lyra quickly grabbed Kyo and shuffled over there, making sure not to trip in her shoes.

She managed to get them both a spot right at the front after pushing past a few people, almost dropping her cotton candy at one point. "They're due to start soon. Make sure you've got your mask on so you really look the part!"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Suneko*
> 
> "You realy should not smoke, it damges your body and at your age is illegal." he said as they walked out of the post ofice. "We have to deliver it to the package's reicipiant" Then he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him. !Who's there? Suneko enquired. Quite clumsly a group of children 'round about eight or nine jamp out of the bushes.
> 
> "Give us the package, this is our road" the leader said brandishing an old Kunai. He turned to Jozu and said "Here is a little fact about me; I don't like children." He dre a kunai out of the pouch on his leg and waited for the group of missfits to make a move



Jozu didn't really pay attention to  Suneko's lectures everyone said smoking was bad yet he was one of the fastest genin. He saw the kids pop out of the bush and saw the one with the kunai speak "Give us the package, this is our road"

Jozu started smiling (Kids these days are so spunky I like it !) 
 then he saw suneko pull out his kunai "Here is a little fact about me; I don't like children." What the heck was he about to stab one of the kids ? Jozu punched Sunkeo in the back of the head (not that hard).


"Dammit man you can't lecture me about smoking and your pulling out weapons on little kids, what the hell !" He walked over to the children and squatted down to the one holding the kunai so they were the same height.

"What the heck are you doing with this kid you could poke your eye out or something" "What the hell do you know grampa!" then he tried to stab Jozu. Jozu dodged it casually and gave the kid a uppercut and went into the air. Everyone was shocked that he would hit a kid like that

"There ain't nothing wrong with tough love that's how I was raised. So I'll ask again why the hell are you runts trying to fuck up our mission ?"  He said while cracking his knuckles.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Cold Blooded*

Koji couldn't help but smirk as she teased him and smiled up at him, it wasn't his usual phony smile either it was different. He brought his hand to his face and covered his mouth. She had only engaged in the slightest bit of banter and he was involuntarily smiling like a buffoon. Despite this he had to admit it was slightly nice engaging in a simple human pleasantry.

"I think I managed to "strike" you and as I recall you ran away right after said "strike"." He was confident and in control, smoothly referring to their kiss as a "strike". But then as she brought up how long it had been since they talked. The fact that she noticed caused him to look down at the ground and dug his feet into the earth. It bothered him they hadn't spoken after what happened between them but he didn't want to let on that he cared. He was cold blooded after all.

"I didn't notice how long it was since last time I saw you. Not like I missed you or even thought about you."


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled at how messy she was eating, he reached out and grabbed a piece of the candy floss from the girl face and plopped it his mouth. It disappered instantly and it tasted good, he smiled as he enjoyed himself. The girl was then dragging him along to go see the fireworks, he kept getting bumped into like a human bumping cart...

But then something caught his ears...

That made him stopped in his tracks, it was his mother song that she use to sing him when he was a child. He grabbed Lyra hands and pointed to the crowd that was dancing in cirlces around each other like falling petals.

"Dance with me.."he smiled

But before she could even say yes or no to the boy, he had already lead her to the dance floor and took her hands in his. And began to dance 

*Kei Aosuki:LT*

She looked at what the boy said as he looked at her and smiled before he covered his mouth, she smirked before taking his face in her hands and smoothly stroking his cheek. The cat began to not like the fact that Kei and Koji was so close so his fur began to ruffle but he said nothing as Kei moved his face to look at her..

"Say that to me...Not the ground..."Kei smiled gently before releasing his face from her grip and then place them to her side and moving away..

She then placed her hands to her side  looked at him,"Is the viper shy?" she teased


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra leaned over the fence, waiting for the fireworks to start. This wouldn't have been her first time seeing them, but it would be her first time with a friend rather than her family. Well actually, that was a lie. She had gone to see them with Koji, but that was different. It was a sweet time and she enjoyed herself, but with Kyo ... it felt different. 

"Hey Kyo, are you re-" she turned around to ask him if he was ready to see them, but she found herself being led away to a swarm of colours and lights, that showed themselves to be a dancing group of people, each having a great time. 

"Dance with me ..." he smiled, leading her towards the area where the music was being played. It was calm and joyful, but Lyra wasn't comfortable dancing. She just let Kyo take the lead, and didn't try to show any initiative herself. 
"K-Kyo! I didn't think ... you could dance!" she breathed with surprise as she followed his swift movements across the ground.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
His cheeks became a distinct shade of crimson as he felt them become ablaze with bashfulness as Kei stroked his cheek. She released her grip and moved away from him slightly but still the damage was done. She rubbed it in a little bit more by asking if he was shy.

"No I'm just allergic to rabbits with a blue streak in their hair. I'm not even blushing right now it's just an allergic reaction." She was really pushing his buttons today and the thing about Koji is he hated being the prey and not the predator. He stepped up and leaned down placing his forehead on hers. It was the thing he usually did to fluster her.

"You know what I think silly rabbit. I think if we were to really try to see who the shy one out of the two of us was... well I think it would definitely be you. I'm not the one that ran after saying they would stay no matter what now am I?."Koji was feeling slightly bitter over what had happened and since they were attacked they didn't really get a chance to air any of it out. He wasn't even sure what he was looking for but he wasn't one to not stir the pot when he had the chance. He lingered for a moment before backing away from her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was at the cabin, he was standin naked in the bathroom before he step in the shower letting the water to wash away the blood. He was not excatly thinkin about Akina, but flashes cames to him about her. He quickly stepped out and got dressed in a dark blue shirt and black pants. He packed a small ba for his d rank mission at the moment. He noticed that Spike was not around thinking he was takin his own bath in the river closed by. He pulled out the directions and address to the client. He walked out of the cabin, that he was surround by trees at the moment as he walked to the streets of Fuzen.  He did not looked back at the cabin as Spike catch up to him as they walked the streets of the city. Spiked growled tellin Spike to wait in the ally, some people could care less about dogs/wolves.

Hakro came to a house that was okay looking to him, pretty a house that has to much space for a person who could not use their legs at all. _"Everyone has their own ways to get out of bed to live to lead their own deaths."_ He knocked on the door and waited as he heardd a dog barked in the house. Hakro waited as Yon's mother answer the door. "Come in, I still don't like the idea for my son to o out there." "I will protect him with my life," Hakro did not smile. A golden lab came out of on's room and sniff Hakro. She was excited to smelled Spike on him. "He is in his room waiting for you in the living room, follow me. I already packed some stuff for him." Hakro nods as he followed Yon's mother. Yon was sitting on a couch reading a book. "Mr. Ezel his here to take you to the moutains." _"To her it sounded like a feild trip."_ "Awesome let's get goin before we missed anything at all.

Hakro looked at him, "Is it okay for me to carry you, because you probly take all day." "Sure why not" Yon said. Hakro came closed to Yon and picked him on his back. "Okay mom see you tommorrow or the day after that, depending how many days the harvest moon lasts." "Dependin on how many days you want to spend in the moutains are fine with me." Hakro growled as he walked out with Yon on his back as he howled for Spike. Yon saw Spike approached, "awesome he must be yours and you are one unhappy ninja." "I am not fond of you on my back and I could you something about that when we are out of the village." Hakro put Yon on Spike's back, Spike did not mind as they walked down the streets of Fuzen to the ates of thecity.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

She was stiff...
Horribly stiff...

Kyo half way expected this from a man but not her. She couldn't keep up with his swif movements like Kei could, she was unstable and seemed to be jerking upon every step. If all women were graceful, God had miss one...Lyra. He finally stopped and moved Lyra feet so that it was on his. So she didn't have to move so much nor look like a horse limping...

Kyo began to twirl around like the music...

He smiled gently,"Our mother loved dancing...She always did it with me when she went out to parties to fund our village."Kyo smiled remembering the days his mother placed him upon her shoes.

"She was so graceful and I wasn't so I watched her and father dance..I copyed them with Kei to the point that I could finally stopped being the limping almost dead horse I was.."he explained

Finally he looked at Lyra with his crimison eyes,"Heh...And when I was at ten girls swooned over me at parties for me to dance with them...But in all truth I only danced with three girls, my mother, my sister...And now.."Kyo leaned into Lyra ears

"You.."

*Kei Aosuki:LT*

She smiled at Koji when she saw him blush, it was kinda cute but then he placed his forhead on hers and she could smell his deep scent. His hot breath, everything was now in her reach. She blushed like he wanted her to, but she just closed her eyes and lingered on. She loved this closness she had with him. But she smirked when he pulled away...

"If you are allergic to such a bunny...Why do you seek her out?"Kei asked,"You avoid things that make you sick, not rush to them and hang out with them.."

Kei stood back before admiring Koji and she smiled but then what shocked her was Sphinx rubbing against her legs. She picked up the cat and smiled at it, she wanted to tease him some more...And plus give him a hint on who she met. But more teasing than anything else...

"I met someone last night...After I left."Kei said as she played with the cat,"...He was different than you and gave off a different aura..He was nice and kind...And he had the cuttest ears."

Kei smiled,"And he said he was born under a pure star~"


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Piped Piper's failure_

Lyra struggled to follow his movements, and was literally being dragged across the dancefloor. She was sweating like a hooker in church, being so nervous that she couldn't dance as well as he. Even if they was just doing roleplay earlier, he seemed to be a true gentleman tonight, having the manners, sweetness and moves of one. 

Kyo saw she was struggling, and took her feet upon his to help her glide across the floor like him. It seemed to be working, as the girl clutched his hands tight with a sheepish smile to match. He explained how he began dancing with his mother, and practiced often with his sister. _I guess they did have a tight family huh?_ she thought to herself, not wanting to interupt him. 

He carried on, mentioning towards the end that girls would swoon over him at parties, and he only danced with three women. bringing a sarcastic smile out of Lyra. _Of course ... a ladies man as always!_ she giggled to herself, but her smile soon faltered. She thought someone had shut off the music as she couldn't hear it, and everyone seemed to slow down. All she could feel was Kyo's breath brushing her ear as he whispered softly. He mentioned he only danced with his mother and his sister, but had leaned in and added _her_ too. 

Lyra didn't know what to say, but her mind was going wild. She didn't realise he could be so sweet with the truth, and couldn't help but feel special. Someone like him with even his own fan club filled with horny teenage girls only had certain ones, and she was one of them. No, she was the only one. "Kyo ..." her shocked expression slowly turned into a sheepish smile as she rested her head on his shoulder, finding the warmth of him addicting.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 24, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> She heard that everyone should rest at the moment as she heard Diana to follow her to a guest room in the tower. _"You have to be conident to survive as a blind person, everyone puts you down for being blind, she would show them before bein shut down and not to be called a ninja."_ "Would you like to be one of my friends or this is only crossing paths for a short while to be allies?" She did not ask for what the tower look like, but find out by herself. _"I guess by my own sences could tell what sort of place this is and have a idea of sorts intill it becomes clear in my mind. I eonder what pegasus is up too."_ She pushed back her blond hair as she continued to followed Diana as she tried to keep her torn clothes on her body.



*Diana*

As Diana walked she heard Akina speak. "Would you like to be one of my friends or this is only crossing paths for a short while to be allies?"
Dian thought about it. She has never been asked to be a friend. In fact she has none except for her brother. She was never good at that and was isolated from children so that didn't help. Plus her trust in people was shattered long ago so she didn't really know.
"Well..." she started as she stopped for a little. "I don't know. As of now i just met you and so ou as an ally but that could change over time i guess." she said then looked at her smiling. "We'll have to wait and see no?" she said as she continued walking leading them to a door. As Diana opened it it revealed a nice traditional japanese looking room. "Here you go. There are kinonos in that drawer over there" she said pionting to a drawer near a window. "Thats all we have for guest close" she sweatdropped.
"Enjoy yourself. If you need anything or anyone to talk to come meet me. My room is toward the top of the building with an elegent door you can't miss it." she said muttering a bye as she left.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"This particular bunny has an annoying yet enchanting disposition I can't seem to shake. I guess I'm the kind of guy that likes to place himself in harm's way despite being aware of how dumb I'm actually being." He looked down again noticing the cat at her feet. She then proceeded to tell him about another boy she had met after the events of the night before. It stung slightly to see her speak so glowingly of someone else and how opposite they were of himself, with cute ears to boot. He normally wouldn't care but Kei had an agitating way of making Koji less Koji-like. He crossed his arms and looked up in the air trying his best to look disinterested. Then she said the one thing that could peak his interest, the boy said he was "born under a pure star"....

This was in direct contrast to Koji himself, he didn't have cute ears, he wasn't nice or kind, and didn't have an aura that depicted such positive vibes. No he was a good looking boy, with a black hole for a heart, and an aura that gave off killing intent despite his best efforts to hide it. He was born under an evil star, a Kuraihoshi as he was told by Karina. It shook him slightly to know their was someone out there who could be his exact opposite.

"So basically you met the uninteresting version of myself except with cuter ears? You seem to like him a lot. I'm glad you'll have someone to hang out with while I'm away in Konoha making new friends too. Hopefully I can find a cute girl or three to keep me company while I'm all alone there." He was jealous that she made a new friend and that he was leaving soon. At the same time he wasn't going to just let her off easy. If she wanted to make him jealous then they were going to play the game.

---

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin was completely caught off guard as a surge of electricity ran through the whole of Taiyou's manor accompanied by a shriek. Electricity shot up into his body causing him to grunt in pain by the mysterious attack, but then a smile came across his face. He began to move forward as the current ran through his body. His destination was  Zettai's room, the whole room reeked of burning wood, melted metal, and well just plain bad like a viral gas had gone off. The boy was the source and stopped once he was able to regain control. Shin glared at the boy sternly for what he had just done. Then Zettai just laughed nervously and said oops... Shin continued to stare sternly at him hoping to make the boy feel awkward before falling to the ground with laughter.

"Hahahahahaha... you destroyed the room because of a bad dream and all you can do is laugh and say oops!!!! HAHAHAHAH!!!! Brown sheep you're becoming my favorite. Still that's automatically twenty laps and a thorough explanation of your powers. They interest me greatly. At the same time I'm definitely going to need to know the off switch for such a troublesome ability."


----------



## River Song (Apr 24, 2011)

*Suneko*

"Fine, if you don't want to incapacitate them we'll do it a different way" Suneko was becoming iratated with the boy. "Summoning jutsu he said cuttingg his finger with his frawn kunai before running it across the tatto. A snake that was slightly bigger than average appeared.

Scared of the snake the boys ran. Smirking at his victory, he quickly returned to jumping from branch to branh until they reached there clients house. He took the  packge out from under his arm and slottyed it through the mail box.

 MISSION COMPLETED

*Hotaru*

A small bird swooped down from the sky, a letter tied onto its back. This must be his first mission. He finished poloshing Cheranu as the bird began to peck at his arm begging him for attention. He untied the message from the birds back. He read it ot loud to himself.

Name: Tax collector
Rank: D
Team slots: Hotaru (Paper Person)
Cliet: Tommy Taxman 
Description: A pedelar has been avoiding paying his taxes by moving around alot. Your job is to locate him and aquire his taxes. How you do this is upto you, I may turn the other way if the money comes back with blood on it. Thanks in advance

~Tommy Taxman
10,000 ryos (3+3p)

A basic mission, that was good Hotaru was not in the mood for an elaborate team mission. He heaved a bandaged Cheranu onto his back and started to head out of Fuzen, His first task to find the pedlar. Attached on another piece of paper had been a picture. This was going to be easy.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled at Lyra when she placed her head on his shoulder, he let her rest there as he glided against the dance floor. Her flowery scent clogging up his nose, he nudged himself into her hair as he began to concentrate on everything on Lyra. He blushed and pulled back when he heard the first firework go off..

He nudged the girl and made her look up..

"I finally saw something more beautiful than the fireworks in the sky."he smiled at her looking at her eyes deeply, he leaned in like he was going to kiss her on the lips but then did it on her nose..

He let her off his feet, "Heh...This was a fun night.."he smiled at her and looked up at the sky..

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled as she continued to play with cat. She knew what Koji did and she also knew that he wouldn't waste his time replacing her. Kei did a painful smile before getting up and walking over to Koji. The cat looked up at her as she smiled at Koji, she had left her uncle today so she knew he was going to be in good hands...

"So you will live just like that?"Kei asked getting up all in his space, her eyes lookin deep into his

"No goodbye? No kiss? No hestation? You will replace me like thaT?"Kei persisted but then she smiled and looked down but then she raised up on her feet and kissed him

"I won't allow it..."Kei  mumbled kissing him, this was pure passion as she ppushed back on him making him push up against a tree.  Her tongue traced the outline of his lips before pushing its way it. Kei hands were on his chest slowly gliding don feeling his abs...

She then pushed away and wiped her lips,"...Yep...You won't forget me~"


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

The world seemed to fade away as Lyra nuzzled her face in his shoulder, only smelling the fresh scent from his newly purchased yukata. She could feel him gliding through her hair and smiled, only to be nudged by him. 

"What is it?" she asked, like she had just woken up from a sleep stuffed with dreams.
"I finally saw something more beautiful than the fireworks in the sky," he smiled, their eyes locked in contact. He leaned closer towards her, and she had a feeling what was coming next. Kyo pecked her on the nose, bringing a sweet smile to her face. "Heh...This was a fun night," he added, looking up to the sky. 
"Yeah ... I ... love ... these fireworks ..." she smiled sheepishly, saying something slightly different from what she originally wanted to say. 

The bursts of color lit the sky ruled by the moon, casting it's light upon the two. The moment was too good to let is pass by. Lyra wrapped her arms around his neck, burying her face into his shoulder to hide the tears. This time, they weren't tears of sorrow, but happiness. She was so happy right now that even a tough girl like her had to shed a tear.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 24, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She smiled gently but the cat was still revived up for a fight. It was either his animal instinct to attack the person in front of him or the own personal reason for him to protect the girl who was with him last night. Kei arms linked around his stomach protectively, didn't notice the cats crawls beginning to show. Kei got closer to the boy..
> 
> ...



Kinzey took a step back from the cat, examining the back of his hand, wincing as he did so. There were three deep furrows in his hand, which were begining to fill with...water? Dark, almost black water, was flowing out of his wounds, instead of blood. *"Umm...I'm going to go with, 'huh?'- oh, and 'oww". Can't forget oww"*. He placed his other hand over the wound, to try to stymy the flow. *"I don't think your cat likes me" *Iyashii said simply, and a little sadly. *"I've always liked cats too..."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina finally felt that her summiong went back home as she heard Diana told her everything about the room and where she could find her if she needed anything or just wanted to talk about anything at the moment. She walked to the drawer to find a  kinono on after she got undressed and put one on. She did not know what it looked like but it felt nice on her. The silky material aainst herskin. She decided to feeled around the room intill she found a Shamisen and starts to play the song as she just messed around. After she played the first son the strings boke apart, _"it may be just for decoration, instead for playing. Kiri is more of theserious type with out no fun at all. Maybe Diana's brother maybe intersting to hang out or he does not care at all. Why am I thinking of guys at the moment?"_ She step out of the room with the shamisen to find Diana's room, maybe she could help her fix iit, as she walked down the hall as her staff tab on the stone floor. She still had the song in her head as she hums the song.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

After he had finished his statement Kei immediately went on the attack. She looked at him and he hated it. Whenever she gave him that look it made him feel human, it made him feel weak. At the same time he would be lying if he said there was a part of him that didn't like the way she looked at him in spite of knowing how he was. This girl was trouble and he knew it but it didn't stop him from continuing to see her. He stared at her as she chided him for lack of a goodbye then she leaned in and kissed him. It was better than the first time there was more feral passion as Kei was the one in control. Their tongues dancing in circles as she traced the outline of his form with her hands before pulling away. He smirked at her actually pretty impressed with how forward she was being with him. Koji stepped forward and wrapped his arms around her looking down at her, he didn't know why but it just seemed like it was what he was suppose to do.

"You know you're out of your mind right... Their are things you don't know about me...Knowingly falling for the villain when their are a bunch of heroes that would gladly be your white knight. " He was referring to the voices, the atrocities he had committed for fun, and the fact that his life was in danger from his own clan. He held her tight against his body because as much as he could pretend he didn't care about anyone or anything this girl was special. She was immune to his usual tricks because he knew at their cores they were alike. As convinced of his own fortitude as he was he knew that moments like these were going to be few and far between with how influx things in his life were.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled at her as she watched the fireworks and looked like a girl from a fairy tale Kyo use to read to Kei. She loved the way the prince acted like for the princess. And for Kyo to be doing it now made him feel good. When Lyra turned around and jumped into his arms he smiled warmly and wrapped his arms around her nice waist. He let her stay there for a minute before pulling away...

"Hey...Don't cry on me now..."Kyo said wipping her tears away,"Our night just begun..."

He smiled but then...

"Kyo Aosuki..Is that you I see?"a voice rung out, Kyo instantly stood straight up turning away from Lyra and there stood a girl in a blue kimono. Her hair slightly short black hair and huge chocolate brown eyes. She smiled when she notice the red eyed boy and went up to him...

Kyo instantly bowed,"Milady Rei..."he stated

Rei smiled,"..My liege...Aosuki..."she also stated which made him look up at her, she held out her nice small hand and Kyo kissed it."Its been so long...I grown tired of the day when our parents would see each other again.."

Kyo smiled,"As of I...Here let me introduce you to someone special..."Kyo said taking the girl hand and turning her to Lyra,"This is Lyra, my teammate.." 

Rei smiled,"So jealous...You get to be Kyo Aosuki teammate!? So unfair...You get to spend time with him and I can't..."she pouted but then she smiled,"But I must toughen up if I am expected to become an Aosuki soon and bare the name that will one day be the Kage of Fuzen..."

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She didn't expect Koji to wrap his arms around her waist. She didn't move but only looked up at the boy who seemed to have an inner battle with himself. She stood up on her toes to kiss his cheek, near his eye, and then his forehead. Before motioning her self downward, the boy was confusing Kei. She was getting more mixed signals than anything...

In one hand..She knew he wanted to be with her..

But in the other, he just wanted to push away...

She finally looked up and smiled innocently,"Heh...I am happy right about now so leave me be."Kei said

*Kei Aosuki:*

Sphinx still looked at the boy like he was a piece of meat but even as Kei chestized him for being such a bad kitty. She didn't understand what he was trying to protect her from. This boy was dangerous, but Kei didn't know. Kei finally stop yelling at the cat before turning to Iyashii, she took his hand dispite the cat obivious dislike of physical contact with the boy...

"I hope it doesn't hurt.."Kei said


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

What was she doing crying like this? She was much tougher than this, no matter how much she was enjoying the moment. "Yeah ... of course," she smiled, rubbing the tears away from her rosy cheeks. The fireworks blasted through the night as it set the scene for the two. However, it was cut short ...

"Kyo Aosuki..Is that you I see?" A voice called out as Kyo seemed to stand away from her. Lyra looked around only to see a girl with a similar appearance to her show up. Who was this girl? Where did she come from all of the sudden? Now she thought about it, at such a large festival like this near Fuzengakure and Sunagakure, it would be strange not to see someone you know. However, Lyra became ... _intrigued_, when Kyo and this Rei girl seemed to have some sort of past.

"As of I...Here let me introduce you to someone special..." Kyo said taking the girl hand and turning her to Lyra. "This is Lyra, my teammate.." Lyra didn't know what to say at first, but of course wanted to be kind. She bowed with respect, staring at the girl. 
"Hello ... my name is Lyra as you may know," she began, giving a half-hearted smile. "Just how do you two know eachother by the way?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
"I really don't know what I'm doing anymore Kei. I just wish I had more control over everything. Things with my clan and getting shipped off to Konoha. I'm not a nostalgic guy but since meeting you I don't really want to go." It was the first time he had actually said it aloud, any acknowledgement of his hesitance to go to Konoha was a sign of his weakness. He was bound by Master Xemnas to do it, and even worse he was now a pawn in the game of Peacecraft. Koji was just a plastic bag twisting in the wind wanting to start again. He had a bunch of fears that were beneath the surface and he didn't want to admit why just yet but he knew Kei was someone he could tell.

"I'm afraid that when I leave that you'll find someone else or that you'll go back to just letting Kyo hold you in that cage. I just don't want you to forget about me. My whole entire life I've never cared about anything and in return no one has really cared about me. I don't have a nurturing paternal person or friends. I live in a world where the weak have to learn how to survive so as to not get bitten by the stronger.I'm not sad over it so don't you dare pity me..." He brought his hand to her chin and nudged it upward so he could look her in the eyes.

"Reality is that in the darkness all I see is you. I know we haven't known each other for long but I just don't want to let you go quite yet. If you forget me it would all go back to the way it was before you and I can handle it but I know I wouldn't be happy."


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Rei smiled and Kyo smiled as well, they were good friends from when his mother was struggling to get money for the village. Rei loved telling the story of how Kyo was the dark knight in the room and how he swoned every girl in sight and refused to touch anyone of them except her. Rei told Lyra from that day on Kyo was her destined to be one...Even if they were just five...

She asked her father to marry Kyo and Kyo's mother for her blessings...

"We are soon goin to be newly weds~" Rei swooned,"And please take good care of my future husband...I. Trust. You~"

Rei said cutely that made even Kyo smile, but then a huge growl interupted from her stomach..Kyo smirked

"I'll get you ladies something to eat.."Kyo said walking off as soon as he was a far enough distance Rei frowned at Lyra

"So slut? You think you can mussle in on my territory?"Rei smirked,"That man right there has it big and as his future wife..I am going to have it bigger.."

she smirked,"He might think of it as a game we play, but if you take to steps to him I cut your fucking left tit off...Got that whore?"Rei smirked

*Kei Aosuki: Lt*

"Koji..."Kei began but her words were stuck, she didn't know what to say to the boy that just emptied a part of his heart out to him. Or in his case a slice of his blackhole. She smiled at him and brought him down into her arms. She hugged him tightly

"How can I forget my first snake bite?"she asked as she squuezed him a little tighter.

Kei didn't know what to say but she knew what she needed to do. Kei looked into the boy eyes and gave him a small peek on his cheek.


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra couldn't help but yawn as Rei babbled on how her and Kyo promised to marry when they was younger. Children's tales ... she thought with a drop of jealousy, her back turned away from her. Kyo went off to fetch something to eat, and this is how the war started.

"So slut? You think you can mussle in on my territory?" Rei smirked, "That man right there has it big and as his future wife..I am going to have it bigger.."

she smirked, "He might think of it as a game we play, but if you take to steps to him I cut your fucking left tit off...Got that whore?" Rei smirked.

Lyra cracked. She was like a statue just then who had cracked into peices. Her head turned around slowly like a jammed clockwork to face Rei, the expression of death written on her face. "Want to try repeating that?" she asked calmly, her hair casting a shadow over her eyes.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Rei just smiled at Lyra, she didn't get the warning signs that Lyra was sending off like crazy. No her cockyness just blocked them like a shield of power, Rei flipped back her short hair and took a couple of steps towards Lyra to the point that they were in each other face. Rei smirked..

"You not just ugly...Your fucking deaf to aren't cha?"Rei asked,"Now I see why Kyo is hanging out with you...You just a sad bitch on the road whimpering.."

Rei looked over to Kyo who was busy picking up plates,"You see a low class slut like yourself...Won't ever...*EVER* be able to pull something like Kyo Aosuki out your ass."Rei smiled,"Remember darling girly...Stop drooling and panting like a bitch in heat and maybe you get a man..Not my man..But a lower class man that will suit you."

Kyo was walking up to them now but Rei wasn't done,"Hmm..Now you want me to repeat that?"

Kyo smiled as he reached the two girls,"Um...Here you go..."he smiled handing them both a chocolate bunny but sensing the killer aura..


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 24, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:*
> 
> Sphinx still looked at the boy like he was a piece of meat but even as Kei chestized him for being such a bad kitty. She didn't understand what he was trying to protect her from. This boy was dangerous, but Kei didn't know. Kei finally stop yelling at the cat before turning to Iyashii, she took his hand dispite the cat obivious dislike of physical contact with the boy...
> 
> "I hope it doesn't hurt.."Kei said



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii laughed gently. *"It's fine. Really. It hurts a bit, but...I'll be okay"*. He smiled at her, and gently took his hand back.

Iya looked at the ground, suddenly shy, before asking *"So, umm, Kei. I was wondering...would you like to..." *He trailed off into mumbling, turned red, and started again. *"Umm...would you like to...do something sometime?" *He continued looking at the ground, embarassed.


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra heard her loud and clear, and was preparing her course of action. Now, she had two options here. She could fuck this bitch up the _Lyra_ way, or the typical _girl_ way. Hmm, Lyra didn't really like the way typical girls like this one here bitch, but if Lyra did it the _Lyra_ way, then this girl would be rolling home - literally.

As Kyo arrived, she grabbed his hand and pulled him closer towards her, pulling him into a tight hug - just to piss her off. "Thanks for the food~," she smiled, nibbling on her chocolate while glancing towards Rei over Kyo's shoulder.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He was just minding his business until he came back and since the battle of hell commence right before his eyes. He gave both of the girls their chocolates but then Lyra pulled him into a tight hug, that sent Rei fuming and Kyo pondering what the hell was going on. He hugged Lyra back though...

But then he smiled,"Did I do something wrong?"Kyo asked,"I don't want to die just yet..."

Rei took this as her chance,"Kyo! Does she threaten you with violence?!"she gasped

Kyo turned around and actually thought about it. But Rei didn't give a chance to think as she took his hand and place it on her heart. She smiled warmly at the boy as she put on a new facade.

"She is a monkey woman isn't she? Threatening you with violene as she waves her stinky body near you...As your future wife I won't stand for this!"Rei said and then taking him in close,"You need a real woman don't you Kyo? Don't worry...I have a vagina..."

Kyo didn't say anything....

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled at Iyashii as he took back his hand. He began to blush and fumble around, with a little bit of mumbling. Kei couldn't help but think the boy was different from all those she met along time ago. She actually thought about the guys she met and interaccted with. There was Kyo, bad mouth and even worst attitude sometimes, Koji, the bad mouth but slightly cute when you get him alone..

And then Shirou...

She thought about the silent type guy but then she smiled when thought about how much of kind soul he had...

She smiled at Iyashii,"Whenever you are ready Iyashii."


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

She didn't like playing like people of her gender usually do. It was time she played how _she_ liked to play, even if it was like being one of the boys. This girl was annoying her with her childish insults and literal licking of Kyo's ass. She was probably some ten year old Kyo talked to, and she took it as love.

Lyra reached out her hand, gripping on to Rei's face before slamming her down into the dirt they stood on. She wedged her heel into the girl's stomach, pinning her down. "Fight me then," she uttered calmly, not wanting to lose her temper. Not yet, not after having such a nice night. She wouldn't go mad over something as pathetic as this.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro, Spike and Yon walked out into the forest as they walked by his cabin. Spike is very strong for his age, stronger than my dog. I can tell he is a wolf. So we are pretty far from the village, so tell me." "You really want to know huh kid? I could not safe my sister from commienting sucide, a Kiri ninja with a higher rank attack me bedore it was too late." "I am so sorry and do you want revenge?" "Yes, I want revenge, the only way is to et stronger and kill the person myself than the kage to do the job. Why is the reason you reallywant to see the moon?" Spike was not surprise on which pointless story he could come up with, that included the slashes on his body. Yon thought of the answer Hakro's question. "It is what my soul and heart desires, no other words could describe of what I can expressed."

"It be a pleasure to see it myself, it is apart of the wolves. I never went to the festivable that they hold for the wolf spirit." "You should go or you are the type you don't like parties." Hakro was quiet as rain started to fall from the sky. "Don't freak out because it is raining, you still get to see the harvest moon." "I see the moutain up ahead, let's take shelter till the rain stops."Hakro nods growling to Spike to run, Yon got the point to hang on tiht as they run to the bottem cave. Spike was thinking don't lose control Hakro, we need the money. "We can rest here and follow throuh the tunnels to et to a higher distance in the moutains." "Sounds fine to me, if you know your way throuh the caves through these moutains. 

As Hakro,Spike and Yon heard the rain driping on the caves opening. "Can I ask you something, why would sister kill herself?" "I don't want to talk about, the only she wanted was to be accepted and never was and could not live with it." "Sorry, for bringin it up, let's get moving before something happen to us." Hakro heard a growled have a feelin they were heading into another pack's space in the moutains and Hakro rowled at Spike. "I don't know what you guy said to each other but hopefully everything is okay." Hakro stop as he summon the brown female wolf to join them as the continued through the caves.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 24, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She smiled at Iyashii as he took back his hand. He began to blush and fumble around, with a little bit of mumbling. Kei couldn't help but think the boy was different from all those she met along time ago. She actually thought about the guys she met and interaccted with. There was Kyo, bad mouth and even worst attitude sometimes, Koji, the bad mouth but slightly cute when you get him alone..
> 
> ...



*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii looked up, smiling at Kei. Blushing lightly, he leaned forward, and kissed her quickly on the cheek. He moved away quickly, warry of the cat, and said *"T-thank you Kei...I can't wait! Umm...when would you like to do it?"*


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

Koji Kazama

"You're first huh. I'm glad you'll have atleast that moment to remember me by. Hopefully we can have more moments like that in the future..." He kissed her forehead feeling like the demon within him was asleep if only for the moment. The part he liked the most about being with her was that they didn't talk to him when she was around. They also led him to her as a way to regain his trust, or rather to get him back to being a good little soldier. He broke his embrace with Kei and put his arm over her kissing her forehead again. It was strange to be this affectionate toward someone, it's not like he hadn't been with girls before but aside from Lyra he never had real feelings for anyone.

"You know little rabbit in spite of my allergy to you maybe one day you could become my girlfriend." His face turned flush as he tried to quickly think of a way to recover from his girlfriend comment.

"Not that I think about dating you or that we're dating right now. I just don't hate the thought of it happening at some point..." His face was still red as he continued to fumble. This girl had the worst effect on him.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She looked up at Koji, as he began to plant butterfly kisses on her forehead. She smiled at his loving nature,even if he didn't mean it she liked it still. Kei smiled as she wrapped her arms around his neck and gently kissed his cheek. Kei was probably to innocent to know what love was, but she knew this was special to her..

Kei nudged the boy in his chest,"I would love more moments like this."Kei smiled before sitting down on the ground.

She looked over to him but then her eyes widen at when he said girlfriend, she smiled gently and nodded her head...

"Yeah one day.."she giggled as the cat that was with her the whole time made it way over to her lap and claimed the spot the before the boy tried anything to dangerous.


*Kei Aosuki:*

Kei eyes widen at the kiss and slightly pulled back, but then she smiled warmly at Iyashii who was still blushing and trying to make a pass at her but sort of failing in a way. It was kind of cute how he continue time after time fumbling over his words and constantly trying to get her away...

"Hmm at this moment? Nothing much, can you help me shop for some thing?"she asked,"I am making breakfast for my family this morning."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iya nodded quickly, happy to help. *"Yeah! S-sure, I'd love to help"*. He smiled widely, before tilting his head, curious. *"Umm, what're we looking for then?" *He rocked back and forth on the balls of his feet, waiting. This would be nice. It felt like it had been forever sense he had done anything particularly _normal_, though it had only been...a week and a half, perhaps?


----------



## Burke (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Morning after_

After Zettais short yet powerful outburst, that had done some considerable damage to whomevers room he had stayed in, and after his sensei subsequent outburst of laughter and questioning, Zettai stood and removed himself from the bed and the tattered remains of his gauze.

_"Aw, damn, i hope the fuzenkage wont have a bone to pick with me." _He thought to himself as he rubbed the back of his head, his metal electrical nodes in plain view. They studded throughout his body, the three on each of his arms, one in each palm, and then six on his back. He then rubbed them too, they had been all but wrapped up for a while now. _"Im going to need new gauze..."_

"Well sensei," He now addressed Shinosuke's questions while trying to pay no attention to his running drills, "Its really not all that interesting..." He then took it upon himself to pick up the tattered gauze from the bed. "The people of my clan have developed methods of having our bodies make man made electricity... similar to lighting, i guess, but with different sorts of properties..." He put the gauze in a trash bin and pointed to his palm. "These metal nodes are like conductors that each one of us gets when were young, they help with the process of turning chakra into workable electric energy..."

He was now thinking over the question of his weakness. Its so crippling and easy to figure out that he tells noone of it for fear of it being taken advantage of. "Well... I guess you have the right to know..." His voice was now lower than before, "My clans weakness is water... any water in any amount... if it comes to contact with our skin, we just short out i guess you could say... we gotta be completely dry before we can use electricity.. well, without the chance of backfire...." he had a brief flashback as he looked down... of what, only he knows.

"Hehe, so uh, do you think anyone will get mad over this." he rubbed the back of his head.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2011)

Koji Kazama

Koji sat down beside her taking in the scenery of the lake as he put his arm around her. He had been around the block a few times but thing about walking around the block is that it becomes muscle memory so you go through the motions. This was different, he enjoyed her company and the peace it brought to his mind. It was funny how they could be so sweet with each other but he knew what they both really were at their cores, even if Kei hadn't quite accepted it all the way.

"Maybe it won't be so bad. I can come and go between Konoha and Fuzen as I please. You're mom says I have a standing invite to your home so I can come visit whenever. Your uncle is my sensei too..." He tried to psyche himself out of the trepidation he felt about going to Konoha. It helped slightly but he was holding back one of the major reasons he hated the idea of moving.

"Kei anything can happen in the world we live in. People die all the time...." He hesitated feeling a mix of shame and guilt for his true murderous nature. He felt as though something was going to happen to him in Konoha, something bad but he didn't want to worry her.

"I just want you to know that I intend to never be one of those people. I'm going to live forever."He smiled down at her confidently but in his heart of hearts he couldn't shake the ominous feeling. Like there was a storm brewing. Maybe they knew it too, maybe this wasn't meant as a way to gain his trust but a gift because the times ahead would be tough. The voices had counseled him since birth and gotten him through some hard times. He wasn't prepared to just let his doubts end a successful partnership.

---

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin listened intently to his genin about his abilities. It was no secret that he was intrigued by it ever since his first training exercise with the team. Still to see the amount of voltage the kid could bring out unconsciously it was definitely an impressive feat. The kid was like a walking electric factory with his nodes. His issue was water which was also slightly an issue for Shinosuke also. 

"Water...eh. They call me the Phoenix King of Konoha so obviously I don't like water either. It makes a little one dimensional in that regard but their have been worse handicaps on teams.He stroked his scar, he could produce really intense heats to partially combat water but it was still an exploitable issue for his team.

"The village has a budget for destruction to property. You've seen my sister in action she isn't exactly the most gentle flower. She has a tendency for wrecking this place. When I was your age she punched me through a half dozen houses."


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She smiled warmly when he placed his arms around her. She felt so safe in these arms, even though Kyo told her they weren't safe. She leaned in and enjoyed the place with him. This place seemed to be a little bit better with Koji by her side. The bright morning sun still barrling down heat made Kei slightly uncomfotable but that is when Koji began to talk...

She looked at the boy who took a serious tone with her, he was serious bent on not dying.

She smiled,"Hmm really now, you are going to live forever?"she asked,"Tell me how that works for you."she teased

But then she leaned in and gave him a gentle peek on his lips,"I'll miss you..."she said before pulling away...

*Kei Aosuki:*

She held the cat in her arms tightly as she thought about what she was going to serve for breakfast today. It was so many choices that was running though her head it was personally giving her a headache. She then turned to Iyashii and cupped his hands within hers...

"What is your favorite Iyashii??"she asked

Maybe making something he likes maybe would come out good if she made it~


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
Koji laughed as Kei teased him about living forever. It was funny in the moment but in a day or two it would be anything but. The Mugenshi, Konoha, and whatever other enemies they had coming for them. They were both in danger constantly. Kei had assassins attempt to kill her and Kyo not too long ago. As bad as it was going to be in the future he was glad he was getting this time with her. Someone that kind of understood and cared about him. Kei never ceased to surprise him as she kissed him and told him she would miss him.

"Keep talking like that and I might start thinking you're falling for me..."He patted her on the head teasingly before letting his hand drift to her chin. He leaned in and lightly placed his lips on hers. He planted light kisses at first before increasing the intensity and pressing his tongue on hers and moving it in circles. There was passion but it was accompanied by a gentleness that seemed out of character for Koji.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii stared at Kei for a moment, his entire face turning red, feeling like his face was on fire from her hnds. *"W-well I-I don't know..." *Iyashii responded, looking away. *"Umm...let's see...I really like home made pancakes!" *He looked down, and said *"I know it's kinda boring, but it's always seemed like a sign of love to me. P-pretty stupid, I bet..."*


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| LT*

As much as Koji cared for Kei Aosuki he couldn't let go of his prey quite yet. Kyo Aosuki was a pompous, self-important, prick and he needed to be bitten to death. No matter who his family was Koji was going to be the one to put the future Kage of Fuzenkagure in his place, six feet under the ground at an unmarked grave. 

*Kukukukuku...*

It was suppose to be his last day in Fuzen and he wanted to have one last go at it with the boy who had become numero uno on his hit list. He had a few new tricks that were going to completely knock Kyo on his ass. He was shadowing Kyo waiting for his time to strike. Kyo and Kei awakened their bloodline abilities before. The Mugenshi were different though you didn't get to just flip some inner switch. Someone had to deem you worthy for such a thing to happen. Today was the day Koji was deemed worthy because of the "importance" of his transfer to Konoha. He was given his first two Hidokiremi crest due to the recommendation of Peacecraft. Koji was weary but the gratification of acquiring more power was too much for him to pass up. He looked intently down at Kyo making sure to hide his presence from the cub. Still Koji felt uneasy because he felt like he and his voices were not alone. As if there were someone else there.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She opened her eyes, she could feel something. Not something physical, but something near her. Her eyes scanned the area, nothing to out of place, but then she saw something unfamiliar. She got up to her feat as she quietly and quickly sneaking up on who or whatever it was. Drawing nearer she recognized the person---sort of. From the academy she had recognized him as Koji or something. She wondered what he was doing so she quietly crept in right next to him, being as silent as she could be. She looked at where we was looking, she looked down and saw her target, Kyo. She looked at Koji as she finally spoke, making her presence noticed "Why are you looking at _my_ target?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| LT*

*Kukukukuku...*

Koji quickly whipped around as the air around him shifted and soon beside him there was a girl. They told him to look out and they were right, she sneaked up on him rather well. It was well enough to startle him definitely. He looked the girl over, she was familiar. Probably a girl from the academy and she wasn't bad looking at all either. 

"Why are you looking at _my_ target?"

*Kukukuku...
*
They didn't like what she said or how she said it. Koji would normally close his eyes and smile at this girl but how she referred to his prey as her target, that grinded Koji's gears.

"I definitely misheard you little girl. That cub down there is my prey and I will be the one to bite him to death. No one else will get that privilege..." He spoke sternly to the girl not hiding any of the contempt he felt for people like her. People that would stand in his way of showing the cub who the boss was. Koji stared the girl in the eye as he began to speak...

"Kyo Aosuki, that cub is an asshole. So it's fitting that he would have someone else after him... He is mine though so I'll kindly suggest you should back off before I have to bite you." He regained his composure smiling at the girl with closed eyes as his white hair flapped in the wind.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia smirked as she said "What did you say? You definitely heard me correctly, he's _my_ target, I'm taking him down. I know he's an asshole, but that's not the only reason---Ever since we were little he's pissed me off, and now I don't have any doubt in my mind, that I will kill him!" A flash sparked in her eye as her necklace softly shimmered in the sunlight. She chuckled a little, but then straightened up herself as she said "There's no way I'll back off. Of course I wouldn't mind a bite, especially if that bite is from a baby." A soft smile appeared on his face, waiting for him to react.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| LT*

Koji put his hand on his chin as if he was lost in thought, as if he were seriously contemplating something. He stayed silent before speaking suddenly...

"So you've known him since you were little and now you're set on 'killing' him." Koji made air quotes as he snickered a little bit. He was connecting the dots and it was providing him with a good laugh.

"So did the cub rejecting your advances drive you so mad you want to murder him. Are you the victim of unrequited love?" A giant grin adorned Koji's face as he continued to mock the girl.

"A cute girl like you should realize she doesn't need to fall for that cub. He's a silver spooned queer who needs to get his shit kicked in. I'm going to be the one to do so. I'll tell you what. I'll kick his ass for you and you can back off my prey. If not then we'll end up having quite the problem... what's your name again?" Koji scratched his head as he legitimately tried to remember.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 25, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _One would think it would be the opposite_
> 
> Tifa breathed a sigh of relief, following up with a triumphant smile as Date finally woke up. "I-I'm fine! But that's my line!" she chuckled, brushing her hair behind her ear.
> ...




*Date Uchiha*
Night Life

Date smiled at Tifa's happiness and enjoyed the breeze going against his bare chest.  He had been patched up pretty good, but he was still stiff in his muscles.  Fighting those three ninja had been no easy task, but it had eventually come to fruition.  They won, the others... well they were pretty much gone forever.  He didn't let himself dwell on that.  Dwelling on something was a gateway, a gateway that lead to insecurity, self-loathing, possibly suicide.  The best-case scenario was his conflicted mind would get in the way of a mission and he would get his teammates killed.  That was something he could not tolerate.  So he made a pact with himself to not dwell on anyone he might have to kill in his line of work as a shinobi.  It was kill or be killed, and he damn sure didn't wanna be killed.

He looked over at Tifa.  "*I'm probably gonna buy a weapon, but I don't know what.  A sword would be cool, and my father could train me, but I'm not sure if I even want a sword.  I'll find something, don't worry about it.  But!  Before I even THINK about spending money on something for more fights and battles, I wanna spend it on relaxation.  So!  Hot Springs Resort here we come*!"  He gave a cheer of happiness as they walked toward the spring and eventually got to it.  They were issued robes and Date changed in the boy's changing room.  When he stepped out to the hot spring her stopped and nearly blasted into the sky with a nose bleed.

There was ladies.

Beautiful ladies.

Naked, beautiful ladies.

Wet, naked, beautiful ladies.

He slowly looked to the sign.  Co-Ed Bathhouse.  He covered his nose and quickly tried to run back to the changing room before he was noticed by Tifa.




Laix said:


> *Vaan Warholic*
> _H-Hey!_
> 
> "I'm glad you're excited but ... don't make too much of it. I'm only trying this out okay! It could become something mo-" before he could even finish, she had already dived underwater. Vaan let out a sigh but couldn't help but smile. She was so lively and full of energy, she was like an opposite to him at times. Could it ever work? Was there even a _chance_? Nobody could really tell the answer, but Vaan knew he couldn't give up without trying.
> ...



Setsuka held him close and spiraled down deeper into the water, like a slow-motion primary lotus.  Eventually they hit the bottom and she planted her feet on the ground, rocketing upward back through the water.  She splashed out of the surface and gave a happy giggle.  She pulled him up with her and smiled at him.  "*A day in the sun is always fun, of course*~!"  She gave a peace sign and dived back under, swimming down to the dark depths of the lake, and highly enjoying herself.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_-_-_


"Oh yeah, your dad's a swordmaster, isn't he!?" Tifa smiled as they neared the springs. Date had already rushed in, with J close to follow. It was like those two were more similar then they first thought. 

Once they was inside, they was handed simple robes to wear while inside. The actual hotel part of the resort was in the left building, while the shared springs were on the right. There was one large one, decorated with tropical trees and stones, as well as a part of Kain Falls leaking in. "Wow ... this place is really something!" Tifa gasped as she went to the changing room - on her own of course, with her whole team being guys. 

J emerged from the male changing room in his green robes, walking casually to the hot springs. "Date ma boy ... this is where you become a real man," he smirked as he got in the springs with the girls. There was a few guys at the top corner, but they seemed to be with another group of girls. These springs were huge, with around twenty people in at this one time. 

Two busty women swam over to J and tugged his arm. "Finally, a real man to play with~" the blonde purred, tracing her finger down his chest. He was resisting the urge to just-
"I wonder how big it is!" the brunette giggled, stroking J's cheek. That's it, he couldn't hold it in any longer. A small trickle of blood slid down his lip as it was all too much, even for a _"real man"_. 
"S-See Date! This is how a real man does it!" he yelled to his student, giggling with the two ladies.

"Idiots, the first thing you think of is women!" Tifa sighed, walking out to the springs in her pink robes. She slid them off before entering the springs, keeping the water at her nose. She'd never been in a hot spring before, let alone a mixed one.

*Vaan Warholic*
_Need ... to ... breathe!_

"Setsuka!" he yelled, his voice all muffled in the water. He tried to spit out the water he just inhaled but failed miserably, before deciding to take action. Vaan held out his hands and formed a tube of ice that stretched to the surface, before breathing straight through it. 

After catching his breath, he swam down after Setsuka with the tube in his hand, but was dragged back up to the top with haste, allowing to catch his breath again, and possibly making the ice jutsu worthless. "Ugh ... thanks," he gasped, pounding his chest. "Alright, here I come!" he smiled before diving after her, swimming fast towards her. Once he caught her, he started tickling her in revenge for him almost drowning. "How about that!?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 25, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was going to protect him or let him die, for whatever mood he was in at the moment. Hakro, Spike and the brown female smelled something up ahead at the moment. They race towards the smelled as he forgot that Yon was around. Spike never forgot anything and that was Hakro's downfall. A girl camed out of the darkness as she was part of a experiment that Hakro thought she was naked too, but dressed in white. "You are from my dreams why are you here?" Yon saw the girl in the cave as well, "you are going to see the harvest moon with us." "Yes" the girl said back. _"There is something in this cave aking us all crazy or she is real, than I thought."_

"Come along if you want, don't bug the crap out of me at the moment." "Why are the wolves quiet" Yon asked? "It's my smelled and I don't want another slaughter at the moment. They keep walking as Hakro and the brown wolf summiong walked out of a cave seeing if the rain had slow down at the moment. It had causing the mud to make it more slippery on the the moutain side. "Spike go first with Yon, then the girl whatever her name is. Me and my brown wolf will go last." As Spike took the lead, thinking Hakro did not want to see the harvest moon or he finally a girl was going to give him a part of her mind. Hakro watch everyone in front of them if they trip of find another cave for shelter at the moment but time was not on their side till niht fall.

"I still don't understand why you blow up my home when you could when you could have killed your sister in your sleep." "I am not sorry if you were hidin out there and you follow me here for what reason is to follow the wolves. It be easy to just kill you. Right now nobody gives a damn what happens to me or my sister." "If you become wiser you become stronger" the girl said. Yon looked back, "hey lovebirds are you coming or what?" Hakro growled as he rushed past the girl and catch up to Spike and Yon. The girl and the brown wolf waled behind enjoying what they could. They could not tell if was night because of the dark clouds that was starting to clear up. Hakro looked up as he howled as his wolves join in. The all raced up to the moutain side. As they howled some of the other wolves howled as the girl starts sining the song of the wolves.


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

He walked down the street, book in hand. He had decided to take the day off, the reaon being he had no one to train with and training by himself was begining to become very depresing. He had spent the first half of the day shopping. Yes what a normal man would dread  but Yata was not a normal man, not by a long shot. He had been through every clothes shop trying on shirts, skinny jeans, cargo pants, you name it he tried it on and more than likely bot some of them. He had also window shopped in the jewelers. He adored this ring he saw it was a thin gold band with a solitary amythyst in the middle. The amythyst was surounded by tiny diamonds, it was gorgeous but of course money did not grow on trees and as such obataining this ring was a lucid dream.

He was wearing some of the clothes he had baught. His overall outfit included black and white baseball shoes, black skinny jeans which if he did say so himself hugs his ass in all the right places. This was topped of by a black shirt with the top three buttons open. 

He walked to the park and sat under the tree countinuing to read a book on the legendary sannin.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa LT*

Bored as hell, Tifa casually strolled down the main road of Konoha. Dressed in a white summer blouse tightly fit around her bust, with a leather jacket over the top, and matching black leather skirt. She had fishnet shorts on underneath, along with black boots. Life was dull, and she felt like she wasn't getting anywhere with her abilities.

It wasn't long before she had arrived at the Three Sannin Park, the largest park in Konoha. Tifa skipped inside before seeing quite a few ninja were around. She took her chance, beginning to cup her hands around her mouth. "Attention! Anyone out there wanting to fight!? ANYONE!?"


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

"Attention! Anyone out there wanting to fight!? ANYONE!?" yelled a girl in the middle of the park.

"Urgh, the biker chic's are here" deciding he would take her up on her fight, mainly to make her shut-up. He walked up behind her and yelled in her ear" I don't know about you but I like my hearing the way it is!"  he proceeded to widper into her ear "I will take you up on your offer" before backflipping away and facing the girl.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa LT*
_A challenger_

When it seemed like nobody was answering, and in fact staring at her like she was mad, she seemed set to leave. It was only then she heard a faint comment, before the same voice became louder and was brushing against her skin.
"I don't know about you but I like my hearing the way it is!" a voice yelled in her ear as she covered them to protect her precious ear drums. She shot around to see the boy with dark chestnut hair and milky skin. "I will take you up on your offer," he added, before backflipping a fair distance away. 

Tifa couldn't believe her luck. A cute guy, only a little bit taller than her and spunky too. She flipped her hair back before taking out her leather gloves from her jacket pockets. As she slid them on, she began to talk to him. "I see you've taken me up on my offer. You're cute, but that doesn't mean I still won't smash your face in," she quipped before readying her stance.

She studied his features, movements, stance, speech patterns, everything. Tifa wanted to find out as much as she could from the opponent as she could before she attacked. Starting off with the wrong attack could be her downfall, while overwhelming the enemy at the beginning may have her end the battle _too_ quickly. What she needed to do was find out his abilities, and go from there. 

Does he have any elements? Taijutsu user? she thought to herself as she reached for her back pouch, grabbing a set of shuriken. "I'll make the first move!" Tifa tossed the four shuriken which danced through the air with haste, slightly going off target as Tifa wasn't the best. They were aimed mostly for his torso area, but she didn't expect any to hit. She was hoping he would attempt to attack her from there and show off his techniques, and then she could add another to her list.


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

Cute. He was cute, he could deal with that.  He took his stance, widening his leg slightly and raising both arm to chest level, palms flat. He always tried not to make the first move, glass release was an incredably obscure kekkie genkai so he tried not to give away to much to early. It seems she was studying him too. Suddenly she threw four shuriken at him, they were abit off. Granted with normal weapons Yata's aim was abysmal but with his glass release weapons he had a degree of power over them so there was rarely times that they were not on target.

He jamp up,  avoiding the shuriken, what he did notice though is that she seemed to have quite abit of power behind her throws. Deciding not to engage in close quarters he placed his palms out infront of him. He pushed his chakra out of the tekenetsu on his hands and began to crystalise it; the ende result being a giant four by four shuriken that went flying towards the girl.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Do it for me! Please~!?_










​
He jumped the shuriken, just as expected. If it had actually hit she would've collapsed from laughter. The young shinobi was now in the air, holding his palms out as some sort of chakra began to flow out of it. _Is that chakra? Some sort of Sound Release jutsu or something?_ she thought as she observed what he was doing closely, seeing that the chakra had crystallized and was now in the shape of a demon wind shuriken. "What sort of jutsu is that? _Crystal Release_?" she yelled as the crystal shuriken went towards her. 

In the moments it was rushing towards her, Tifa thought for a moment. If she blocked it, it would probably smash into shards, stunning her and allowing this boy to possibly finish her off. If she tried to melt it with fire, there was only a fifty percent chance that would actually work. Her only choice now was to use her signature ability to evade it. 

Sparks bounced off her clothes as she dissapeared in a flash, appearing just a meter or so in front of the boy airborne. She began to swing her fist towards his face, but dissapeared again moments before it would even have a chance of hitting. Tifa appeared straight behind the boy, sending a swift axe kick towards his head. _Got ya now! Even if you block it, you'd have to use a jutsu or ... something! Come on, do a jutsu for me! Please?_ she thought, smirking to herself.


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*












"Close but not quite" yata yelled at her as the shuriken went flying towards her. For a split second he wondered about the other parks patrons. That thaught vanished from his mind the momen the girl appeared in front of him. To Yata's suprise she disapeared again. He could here her appear behind her but it was to late. In a last ditch attempt he forced chackra out of the Tekenetsu on his back and began to crystalise it. 

Unfortuneatley for Yata it was only partialy crystalised when her foot crashed down. Her foot went through the glass and hit him in the back. although since the glass had obstructed her blow it had less power and momentum than intended.  He went flying down to the groung blessing his quick reflexes as he handspringed into an upright standing position.

He blow was sure to leave a bruise but he carried on. Now she was in the air and he had a suply of already made glass on the ground. "Glass release:Rain of shards" he yelled, running through 12  handseals. The glass that Tifa had shattered with he kick went flying towards her. On top of that the shuriken that was embedded in the ground behind had shatered and was flying towards her. It was like glass was flying up at her from all sides.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 25, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

Shirou is inside a small house near the border of Fuzen and the Mist village. This is the home the client he's working with, YM. Shirou is sitting in a wooden chair residing in the kitchen. Also in the room is YM and the two boys from before. 

On one side of the table are the two kids, who are giving the guest a defiant look.

On the other is Shirou, whose giving  off an icy expression as if he doesn't care. Initially, he's remaining silent as he usually would and not caring about the glares he's getting.

Even though the two boys are acting this way towards him, they can't help but feel a calming sensation from this guy. It's almost as if it's easy to like this person that they know nothing of.

"Ciel! Ike! That's enough. What do you have to say to Shirou?"

The man sitting south of the table, named YM said to the kids.

Having been told this, the two children grudgingly stand and bow their heads.

"Sorry, Mr. Shirou!"

They both said simultaneously, however it looked as if it were hard for them to say, or at least admit. 

After doing such a thing, the two sit back in their seats.

"My apologies for what happened earlier. Their parents were murdered by rogue nin. They've been troublesome ever since."

YM stated as he looked over to the brothers.

"It's nothing, so what's the complete detail of the mission?"

Shirou completely dismissed their acts as if it were nothing and moved on. The important thing here was the mission, that was what he was here for.

"Right. One day when me and my sister were out shopping for food, several men came and confronted us. They beat me up and snatched away my sister. From what I heard, they're traffickers that sell off woman...I tried to get her back but I ended up getting beaten again. Then they said if I tried it again they would kill me..Along with the other girls, their going to go out by ship in the morning.....please...you have to save my sister,"

As those last words came out, a few streaks of tears seeped out from YM's eyes. 

Setsuko Shirou makes no attempt at trying to comfort him at all. Instead, he remains isolated in silence after hearing his explanation.

Finally, the boy's mouth is opened.

"...Rest assured...she'll be brought back "

This was his answer, the answer he would not back out on no matter what.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT

*








​*
*Tifa couldn't help but pump her fist with joy as her heel connected with Yata's back, sending him soaring down to the lush grass below them. God must've blessed him with coordination as he managed to recover from the fall with ease, before weaving together a series of handseals. Tifa counted each of them so she could remember what came next, but she was truly stunned at the commands he uttered.

"Glass Release: Rain of Shards!" It was only now she noticed the tiny shards of glass dancing around her as they sparkled in the sunlight. But it was just the thought of it that couldn't help but shock her. _G-Glass Release!? Is that even possible!? I've never heard of such a thing ... that must've been what he used when my kick hit him,_ she thought as she reminded herself of the small smashing noise she heard when her foot connected. But Tifa was stuck in a troublesome situation, and she couldn't think of a way out. _Fire? It won't reach! Unless ..._ Tifa closed her eyes as the shards of glass got nearer and nearer. Only seconds later would she be brutally impaled by the tiny dancers in the light. 

"Burning Arrow!" Tifa now found herself encased in crimson flames which melted the minute shards of glass as they came into contact. But not many were able to perish as she sent herself soaring down towards Yata, feet first. She had to either hit or miss in the next ten seconds otherwise she would start burn herself.


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

He smirked triumphantly as the shards of glass went flying towards her. She seemed to be panacking before she yelled a command and her body became encassed in flames. " Why does everyone have to have goddamn fire release" he complained before noticing the girl flying towards him. 

What could he do he could dodge it,yes but that would put her at an advantage if she could continue the jutsu. Thinking on his feet he ran through another string of hanseals before crouching down and putting his arms at either side of him,once again palms flat. "Glass releaserotective dome" he yelled as a dome of glass encased him. It was around about 5 inches thick. He could see the girl fstil flying at him from inside the glass


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Bad to Worse

Date was managing to get away from the springs when he was cornered by two... very voluptuous women wearing no clothing.  They captured him, dragging their fingers along his chest.  "_Awww don't go_..."  "_We saw that pretty little girl you were looking at...  Don't you want a woman instead_?"  "_Maybe you're too young for us_..."  Somehow they had managed to walk him backwards toward the hotspring and planted their hands on his chest, before pushing him forcefully into the water.  However, something soft broke his fall.  Soft and round.  And warm.  And a part of it was in his mouth.  He pushed upward and looked up.  His face was in Tifa's breasts.  His face turned bright red and he froze in fear, like a deer in the headlights.


*Setsuka Yomura*
Weak Spot

Setsuka began shaking her head in fits of uncontrollable laughter as he tickled her sides, her weakest spot to be tickled.  She was going to go crazy from laughter and she couldn't see a way out, so she did the first thing that came to her mind to catch Vaan off guard.  She kissed him.  But not your average kiss, her tongue invaded his mouth and wrestled with his own, her arms pulling his body close.  Her ample breasts were pressed up against his chest as they kissed, before she slipped out of his arms and swam away, giggling.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*










​
She smashed into the glass dome Yata had put up, but only managed to melt a small part off. Tifa quickly deactivated the jutsu to prevent any self harm and landed outside the dome, breathing heavily. "I take it you aren't going to come out soon ..." she began, dusting off herself. This guy was good, having a counter for everything and being quick on his toes. However, she had one last bit to her abilities that he hadn't seen yet, and now was the perfect time to make them known.

Tightening her gloves, she took a deep breath before raising her fist above her head. "Kyaaaah!" Tifa slammed her fist into the ground, releasing all the built up chakra from her Cherry Blossom Impact technique. The resulting blast sent an earthquake towards the dome, tearing through it while sending debris flying around the arena. Shinobi in the park had evactuated long ago, and now it was just those two on a whole different terrain.

With the ground now destroyed, Tifa was stood on a large lake that was from water that had poured in from the Konoha River running through the park. The dust and steam from the water was still clearing, and she was waiting to see if her technique had done any damage.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 25, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

It's almost night time now, at this moment, Setsuko Shirou is readying his tools for the battle ahead while standing outside behind the house. After accepting the mission, Shirou is determined to take care of the criminals taking away YM's sister. 

His main weapon, his katana, is in perfect condition, ready to stand off his foes. 

"Ahhh!!!"

A loud scream is heard. The sound of a woman's shrieking voice that echoes through the area. Shirou knows this scream too well, it's the scream of fear and terror! His feet seem to move by themselves, heading to the location without wasting any time.

In front of a specific home, there is a single woman, surrounded by three men. 

"No! Let go!"

His what yells from her mouth. One of the three men is aggressively  holding her wrist, stopping her from escaping. The looks of selfishness and joy are noticed the three males laughter.

"Get over here, you bitch!"\

The male in the middle snatches her over and throws her on the ground. A look of terror is seen on her eyes that water up with tears. The three dominate males look down pleasantly at their prey.


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

Her attack only dammaged some of his dome, thankfully. Then she raised her fist charging chakra into it. He remebered this fighting style from the book he was reading. I was the signature fighting style of Tsunade Senju, Godaime Hokage. She crashed her fist down to the ground sending a mini earthquake through the ground. This caused Yata to lose jis balance and one his hands disconected from the edges of the dome it shatered.



Falling onto his back he looked at the new terrain, her strenght was amazing to be able to do this. He stood up dusting himself of, he was starting to feel the strain of the battle, thnat last attack had left brusies and scraped on his back. This was ruining his new clothes. Deciding that his shirt cost to much money to damage, he took it of showing his slightly muscled chest. He looked at the girl. There was a large variety of shards left from the dome, some no bigger than the tip of a needle, some the size of you'r forearm.

" You are a worthy opponent" he complimented her its been a while since I've had a fight I've enjoyed, Glass release:Rain of shards" he said forming familiar handseals


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_Unfair!_
Tifa smirked as her plan worked perfectly, and prepared herself for anything. Well, _almost_ anything. When the young man tossed off his battered shirt, blood couldn't help but trickle down her nose. "OH MY GOD! IT'S ... KYAAAH!" Tifa squeeled like a childish fangirl as her eyes were locked on his chest. 

It was too late before she noticed that shards of glass were already heading towards her. Shaking off the thought, Tifa quickly weaved together a handseal but it was seconds late. The shards smashed into her body, knocking her underwater where some had fell out but still done their damage. It was lucky the water was here, otherwise she would be hurting like hell right now. The water had brought the stinging down a little, but she could still feel the pain rushing through her veins.

Once Tifa had risen to the surface, the blood had washed away. The cuts were still visible on her skin however, and she could feel it. "That's not fair ... catching me off guard like that!" she cried, breathing heavily. "I'd do the same but ... I have more dignity then that!" she gave one last war cry before charging in towards him, her plan set. She slid on the water, sending a swift kick to knock him off his feet before aiming a punch straight for the crotch.
*
Vaan Warholic*
_She knows me too well!?_

Vaan enjoyed her laughter, as it brought a sort of euphoric feeling to him. He didn't know what it was, but whenever he was with her ... it felt _different_. It felt slightly strange too that only minutes ago were they just friends, and now Setsuka saw him as a romantic interest. Did he see her like that too? Not sure yet, but _maybe_ if it went fur-

Vaan was cut off by a soft pressing on his chest, and a familiar sensation on his lips. He found himself stuck in a french kiss with Setsuka as they slowly floated towards the bottom, catching him off guard. She swam back up to the top, with Vaan dumbfounded yet again. _I can't let her keep catching me like that! Fuck it_, he cursed the water he swam in before chasing straight after her. 

Ignoring his body's calls for breath, he grabbed her waist from behind before pulling her into a tight hug. He had restrained her from behind, smirking as he did so. "Now you can't escape!" his muffled words echoed through the ocean as he spun her around, before planting a warm kiss on her lips, one that he made sure she _wouldn't_ forget.
*
Tifa Warholic
*_When you knock on Death's Door ..._
Tifa was keeping her head low, not trying to attract attention nor gain any. J was keeping himself busy with the women like any _"hustler"_ as she looked on with a disgusted look. 

It was only a few moments later her back started to hurt from crouching in the water. _Damn ... I need to stretch! Make sure the area's clear ... NOW!_ Tifa quickly jolted up, stretching her back before aiming to go back down. However, that was cut short by a green blob now wedged between her chest. The two women behind this blob were giggling as she soon realised it was of course the mega-pervert of the century, _Date Uchiha._
"Date!" She gasped as she punched him straight in the face, knocking a bit of blood here and there. 
"Ouch ... that is not how you approach a women," J couldn't help but comment as he watched the events with a smile. "Now ladies, where were we?" J went back to his business as Tifa was still raging at Date.


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

"OH MY GOD! IT'S ... KYAAAH!" she sqeeled, he hadn't expected that to happen but he was glad it did. He smirked triumphantly as the glass cut into her skin sending her into the water. To his suprise she resurfaced, with the blood in the water he had assumed she had passed out. "I'd do the same but ... I have more dignity then that!"

"Okay first" he replied That was not a distraction tactic that is a brand new designer shirt! I don't want it to get wasted" he breathed in and continued Second, name one straight guy who dresses as well as this he said indicating to himself.

This mini rant of his had dulled his senses, which he only noticed when he felt his feet come from underneath him and a punch hit his crotch area.

"OWWWWWWWWWWW" he screamed buckling over. He was nearing his limit and he would of guessed so was she. Still in the fetal position he said to her " How about we call this a draw?"


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_A draw. Fair enough!_

And the plan is a success. She stood up, breathing heavily from her injuries. "Yeah ... a draw. You fought ... well!" she smiled, crouching down on the water next to him. "Here, come 'ere," she moved around to his back and pressed her hands against his back as she began to heal his wound on his back. "My medical ninjutsu skills aren't that good so forgive me. You'd still need to get this checked out - I can just stop any open wounds from bleeding," she explained, providing quick first aid treatment to him before starting on herself.

"So ... about what you said earlier. Are you ... like gay or something?" she asked sheepishly, wondering if the topic was sensitive. "I mean, I don't have a problem with it at all! I-I uh- ... I think a guy who I could talk to about girl stuff would be cool!"


----------



## Kenju (Apr 25, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

The three men standing above the defenseless girl are ready to take their prize. It's not until a shadow appears in front of them that they take their attention away from her. Taking notice to it, all three of them look up at what they expect to be a threat. Instead they are met with the sight of a boy in black clothing and silver eyes.

"Hey kid! Beat it and go play hero somewher-"

BAM!

That is the sound of hard rock smashing into the man's face. Which was sent by the foot of the boy with dark black hair. The criminal falls onto the floor, holding onto his bleeding nose that aches in pain. 

"Ah!! You friend! Kill that punk!"

Just as this order is give, the boy in black is already in front of them.. His glare shows one that peirces into their souls and judges them. Those eyes are saying that 'you have done wrong, and you shall surely pay for it,'. As if it were a direct message from god.

Shirou knows his sword isn't needed, for his body is enough to deal with these idiots. 

Shirou's fist slams into the gut of the overweight grunt. The thug begins to fall over from the blow. Just this is seen, the other grunt standing reaches in for an attack. Yet this is countered a powerful back kick to the chin. 

With both of them stunned, Shirou flips behind the larger thug and slams his foot onto his back. This kick alone sends that grunt into the other already fazed one. The two are knocked into the building and as a result are forced into unconsciousness. 

The final criminal, that's noes was broken begins to crawl away at the sight of the scene.  He can't escape, the shinobi's feet pushes off of the ground and into the air. Using the forces of his weight and gravity, he smashes down onto the crooks back like a rock. Putting him asleep.

Like that, all three of them are taken care of.

Shirou watches as the woman runs into her home in fear without saying anything to him. That isn't a problem, he'd rather no one try to thank him as he doesn't enjoy such things. After seeing this small event, he realizes that YM's sister isn't the only one in danger. That's right, he did say that other girls would be shipped off.

Shirou is mad, mad at himself that he just easily ignored the other girls in danger. He can't afford to let any of them be sold off or shipped. He knows he's still immature and has a lot to learn, yet excluding them is no excuse. What kind of savior was he? He's sure to take this anger out on those that orchestrated this.

Tonight, that ship will no sail.


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

"Honey,honey" he said taking her hands into his "I am gayer than the queen of faries." he said this in such away that one would think he was discussing the weather.

"I must say thats quite a punch you've got there, I wonder who will have to clean this place up?" he said not expecting an answer. "And I can talk all day about clothes" he said as he got up and put his shirt back on. Here's a present for making me fight so hard" he said as he oustratched his palm and created a glass rose.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Queen ... of fairies? _

Gayer than ... the _Queen of Fairies_? Does he/she even exist? Tifa giggled at his statement, standing up from the water along with him. "I must say thats quite a punch you've got there, I wonder who will have to clean this place up?" he wondered as he stood up and put his shirt back on. "And I can talk all day about clothes" 
"Oh really? I'm not really that much of a fan of clothes ... I'm not that girly, but there are some things you just can't tell a man!" Tifa chuckled, giving the boy a warm smile. She was already taking a liking to him already, as he was easygoing and had more pride than she could ever had. He was proud to be himself, even though she would spend mornings wanting to be different.

Here's a present for making me fight so hard" he smiled as he oustratched his palm and created a glass rose. It glistened in the sunlight as Tifa was stunned by such a feat, and took it carefully in her hands. "Thank you~!" she beamed with awe as she twirled the ornament carefully in her hands. "I wish I could give something back ... but you can't make much out of fire y'know! But I can get you something to eat!"


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

Kei placed her finger to her chin as she thought about the thing Iyashii said and smiled, pancakes were simple and lovely. Her mother loved them with chocolate chips and Kyo had this thing with strawberries bit in his. Kei laughed as she grabbed Iyashii hands as small as they were, they were still warm. 

The cat now settled down, not seeing the boy as a threat anymore looked up at the blushing boy.

"They are simple but its the thought that count right?"Kei asked as she smiled innocently and rushed off to the nearest store...

She got to one farmers market and waved her hands,"Iyashii over here!"she called out as she went into the store...

*Kyo Aosuki*

He sighed at Lyra as Rei began to laugh and the body under Lyra foot disappeared. He moved his hand across his hair as he felt Rei hands move up on his body. Kyo didn't say anything as he moved away from Rei and she pouted as she placed her hand on hips and stuck out her tongue.

"Like I thought, Monkey women think with their fist not their heads."Rei smiled

Kyo placed his hand in his pocket as he turned to Rei

"Thats enough Rei.."he said in  a serious low tone, the girl looked at him and he looked back

Rei turned around and flipped her short hair,"When you are ready for a real woman come at me~"she purred before going away

Kyo watched as she left but then turned around to Lyra and then he finally shook his head..

"Lets go home."he said

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei smiled at Koji when he was teasing her that she might fall for him but she knew that if she feel for him.It would be just another sad love story, she was taken off guard when he came for a kiss, at first gentle and romantic making Kei feel light. But then it heated up, making Kei blush and play with his tongue again.

It was a battle when his tongue touched hers it was a battle of passion which she let him win. When she broke apart, her breath was heavy as her chest went in and out. She looked at Koji as she blushed before moving her hands against her eyes so she couldn't see him

Troublesome
Troublesome

_"I promise...I promise Kei...I'll never fall in love in return you won't either..This world is cruel, mother is a example...She waits every day rain or shine for dad to come home..If that what love have to offer I don't want that for anyone..."_

That promise that she made with Kyo so she wouldn't be like her mother, waiting home alone every anniversy for her dad to come home. Kei got up and smiled at him

"What was that for Koji?"she teased him, keeping it in the back of her mind..

That one day she might never love..


----------



## River Song (Apr 25, 2011)

*Yata*

"I might just take you up on that offer" he chuckled but then something popped into his head. "I don't know your name yet !? I am Yata Zagarami, bitch extrodinare, pleasure to meet you" he said adding in an over the top bow. He ttok out a scrf from his bag which he had sey aside earlier. It was navy lue and made of egyptian silk. He wove it lossely around his neck before turning to face Tifa 

"If your not into clothes, you can become my dress up doll" he joked "But on a serious note I'd think you'd suit denim" 

"Now shall we go get that lunch you promised" he said extending his arm so she could link it with hers.


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The boiling point of the Tiger_

Lyra frowned as the girl was now smothering herself all over Kyo. Kyo obviously didn't like it, yet she still continued. It annoyed the hell out of her, and she could feel herself getting angry. The flowers in the small pot near her began to wither along with the one in her hair as fury had consumed her. It was only when the girl finally took her leave did she let loose.

"Why ... why do people ... always have to ruin it?! WHY DO THEY HAVE TO FUCKING RUIN IT!?" she roared, the flowers around her had now burst in tiny explosions as everyone seemed to turn around in shock. "This BITCH comes along and ruins it all! This night ... it's ... it's ...," Lyra knew she had to try and calm herself down, as she was attracting attention to herself. 

*Tifa Warholic LT*

"Nice to meet you Yata," she bowed with him, before brushing her hair back. "My name's Tifa. Tifa Warholic. That's w-a-r-h-o-l-i-c," she repeated, smiling gleefully. 
"If your not into clothes, you can become my dress up doll" he joked "But on a serious note I'd think you'd suit denim" 
"Ah ... I see you have a fetish for clothes! I wish I could share that. I just wear ... whatever," she shrugged, beginning to leave the park.
"Now shall we go get that lunch you promised" he said extending his arm. Tifa smiled and linked arms with him, before the two headed out of what was a memorial park. Let's just hope Tifa's mother can talk the Hokage out of this one.


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He sighed as the girl began to lose it, he should have known never to leave those two alone. Rei had a history of picking fights with other girls, but at the same time he thought Lyra was mature enough not to let that kid pick on her. Kyo placed his hand on the back of his head as he muffled it up a bit as Lyra stuttered

"Its over."Kyo said stating the obvious before walking ahead but then he turned around,"But don't worry...We will have better nights."

He smiled his stupid smile before taking off the bits of exploded flowers out of Lyra hair and then replaced it with a red spider lilie. That really popped out of the girl dark colored hair..

"I am glad I brought that...Red looks good on you."he smiled as he finished it up and then undid her bun letting her hair down and the flower positioned perferctly on her ear..

"You look cute when you are upset~"


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"How do you know!? This could've been the only chance wher-" Lyra just shut herself up and took a deep breath as Kyo approached her. He picked out the scattered purple petals from her hair and slid in a red spider lily, before undoing the her bun. Her messy black locks flowed out down to her chest, where she became just regular old Lyra. She looked up to him and saw he had that stupid smile that sometimes made you want to hit someone. But when Kyo had that smile, it made her feel better, and just wiped away any anger she had built up inside.

"You've got that smile on again ... idiot," she mumbled, glancing back towards him. 
"You look cute when you are upset~"
"Whatever," she sulked like a child not getting what they want as she crossed her arms and built up her wall again. But when a child sulks, it's because they didn't get what they want. Did Lyra not get what she wanted? She realised now she was making the night even worse, and cracked a smile just to keep it going better. 

"Hey ... let's go watch the fireworks from that cliff up there. You get the best views," she suggested with a small smile as she pointed towards the hill near the main festival, with a cliff that overlooked the fireworks.


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki:*

He sighed as he watched her get excited over the fireworks, his mother made it her job to see the fireworks together with her friends. He remembered when he was 6 and went with Awaki and Saigi. Thinking about that night made him shiver, Saigi was so cold towards everyone and barely cracked a smile..But Awaki on the other hand was smiling and upbeat as she watched it over again...

He nodded his head when she called him an idiot, she was always going to do that

He watched her when she began to sulk but then cracked a smile, they went up the hill together but Kyo kept his space if she was still upset. Putting his hand in his yukata, he watched as everyone either paired up or watched from the sidelines. The lights dimmed and soon every one was silent...

And the first firework came up into the night sky and lit it up...

Kyo smiled,"Still cool as ever.."he mumbled to himself


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Such Misfortune!

Date flew backwards and put his hands up, trying to stop Tifa's deadly rampage.  He rolled back onto his feet.  "*I-I'm sorry!  I hadn't been trying to, I was sabotaged*!"  He turned and flipped over one of the women, before dashing into the guys changing room, hoping he was safely hidden within the room.  He let out a sigh and put a hand over his heart, calming his breathing.  "*Jesus, she's crazy*."


*Date Uchiha LT*
The Letter

Date was leaping through the forest, heading toward Sunagakure no Sato.  He was going full tilt, flipping over branches and sliding under high roots, going as fast as he possibly could.  He leaped off of a tree branch and performed several handseals before slitting his thumb.  "*Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Art of the Summoning*!"  He front flipped and planted his hands on the ground, a huge cloud of smoke appearing.  Out of nowhere, a white blur broke through the top of the trees.  Date was on Reshiram, his large, white dragon.  The dragon was shooting through the sky at an intense speed, soaring upward powerfully.  Date sighed.  He pulled out the letter he had received from his father.

_Date

Don't come home for a while.

- Hakaizen_​
"*Dad never writes me letters, he sees me in person, mom's the one who writes them.  It just seems like something's... off*."  Reshiram gave a roar of agreement and shot toward Sunagakure at a rapid speed.  The dragon landed heavily in the sand, making a wild burst of sand to fly up into the air.  Date return Reshiram to the summoning world, before heading toward Sunagakure.  Outside of it was Hakaizen, his father.  

"*Dad*!"

"Date, you weren't supposed to come here!  Oh, forget it, come on!  Some rogue ninja kidnapped your mother, we've gotta get her back!"

As soon as he said that, three men dropped from the sky, all of them using different bird summons, a hawk, an eagle, and a falcon.  Date dropped into a stance.

"*Let's do this, dad*."


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

*"Yeah! You better run pervert!" She screamed as she raised her fist in his direction before sliding back under the water. Most of the people in the springs were staring at her after her outburst, in which she gave them just as deadly looks. "What's everyone looking at!? Carry on with your stuff!" she squeeled, sinking lower and lower into the water. Even though it should be Date humiliated, she couldn't help but feel like she had humiliated _herself_.
*
Lyra Murasaki*

Once they had gotten to the cliff, they had both sat on the edge to watch the fireworks. Small glimmers of light rocketed into the sky, before bursting into vibrant displays of colour. As the fireworks carried on, she shuffled next to Kyo before leaning on him.

"The fireworks ... it's my first time seeing them," she confessed as the bright lights reflected off her azure eyes. "They really are beautiful. I've never seen anything just like it."


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Then enjoy yourself...The night isn't going to last for long."Kyo said, before looking up at the sky. He was nervous, he was so very nervous, and it wasn't cool. It wasn't manly. He was suppose to be strong. He wasn't suppose to be nervous that this girl was on him. That she looked wonderful with his hair down..

Kyo shook his head as he began to turn his head away from the girl. 

Her scent clogged up his nose, her happy face forever burned into his eyes, the way she pouted, the way she teared up, and the way she looked when she got serious. This girl was bad...Bad horribly bad..

And yet as he caught a peek at her...

He couldn't stay away..


----------



## Laix (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Just ... _

As the night soon went past, the fireworks carried on, getting more vibrant and colorful each time with their dazzling displays. It was now in the silence she thought to herself about the situation with Kyo. Why was she leaning on him like this? Why did she keep coming back for more? Why did she get so angry when that girl smothered herself over him? It _can't_ have been jealousy, right?

"Kyo ... I've really enjoyed myself tonight ..." she began, mumbling with a small smile. She was leaning on his shoulder and didn't want to let go, no matter what. Maybe it was the fresh smell of his clothing that drawed her attention or something else ...? "And ... I know you ... uh- ... wanted to do this earlier and uh-" 

But before he could even question what, she quickly pecked him on the lips for just a second before shooting away. She had sat up and was looking away in embarressment, not sure what his reaction would be.


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He was enjoying the night, for him fireworks never got old. It never seemed boring or childish, it was something that united him to his family. Where ever they might be right about now, he thought about if he should have taken Kei with him. She would have been so happy watching the display and all that other cool things. He chuckled to himself, she would probably get sick off of cotton candy..

But then Lyra pulled him out of his thoughts...

She began to mumble and blush which made Kyo think if he did wrong again or something, it was never good when she blushed. But he chuckled a bit, but then she quickly peeked him on the lips...

Kyo was in shock for a moment before touching his lips, usually he would have to take the first move...He smirked at her

"I hope you don't think you will be getting away with just that."he growled before pulling her back to him and hooking their waist together. Tightening his hold on his waist by snaking his arms around them,"Now little kitty cat~ Here a real kiss~"

He kissed her and bit her bottom lip before snaking his tongue inside her mouth. Making her head lean back and his tilt forward...

_Just this once.._he thought


----------



## Kenju (Apr 25, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

At the docking location, there is a ship anchored. It's easy to say that the ship isn't clean at all. There are people and cargo on this ship, half of the people also being the cargo themselves. There are man standing around and watching over on the top level of the ship. This is a ship that ships off woman to men for sexual acts. It's the middle of the night.

This ship will leave once morning hits..'

On the entrance of the ship, there is a single grunt watching over with a gun in his hand. Obviously to prevent anyone from getting on that's not allowed. Yet, that single gun will not help him. Unknown to him, there is something black running up the side of the ship. The sound of rapid footsteps catches his attention, but it's too late as he's already knocked unconscious by an elbow shot to the head.

Just as his body falls to the ground, the boy in black lands on the ship. The defeated grunt is dragged away behind a shipping container to prevent from being noticed along with the person dragging him. Shirou is ready to begin...


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Veign Eldersword*
> 
> Veign mulled over the ideas in his head, before looking at Ikuto.  "*Kyuui makes a good point.  My vote is for his plan.  But I know we need to act soon, the longer we wait here the higher chances we have of being caught.  So the decision has to be made right now*."  He was afraid of that.  It had happened to him before, and it had been horrible.
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha*

"Very well... We'll move at your mark Kyuui. Don't fail me."

Ikuto tighten the grip on his katana and forced himself to stay calm, soon he led go of it and grabbed the pouch on his bag handing it to Kyuui. 

"Tie me up. I'll try and act as a prisoner as much as possible. Don't hesitate to treat me like one. We must make this as believable as possible."

He didn't want to give in to his nature to kill mercilessly. This were fuzen citizen, or more like scum that needed to be brought to justice by someone. What the hell is fuzenkage doing? Isn't she the one responsible for this people? I care not... thought Ikuto. I'm a ninja, a fighter and a warrior with honor and pride. My clan's name may be blemished but I will not stand for unnecessary violence or crimes of any magnitude. I will slay whoever is behind this and I will bring his head to the fuzenkage. I care not what her thought on the matter will be. I fear no leader, no king, no ninja in this earth. I've already faced neglect right in the eyes. I laughed on it's face and made it my pet. 

Ikuto eyes lowered a bit, showing his sad side a bit. Sad that thing might come to the worse of things. The though that the mightiest ninja of the village couldn't even bother to look up her villages situation pissed him of. Was this right for a leader to do? He would understand that she's busy with other matter, yet they send us to a suicide mission... bastards. If he didn't...

He sighed... He had finally made his decision. None shall live if they try to stop him... he cared little of the village thoughts. They had permission for deadly force. Ikuto did not show anger nor distress. He was calm, collected, relaxed, focused. He will finish this mission once and for all.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 25, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:*
> 
> Kei placed her finger to her chin as she thought about the thing Iyashii said and smiled, pancakes were simple and lovely. Her mother loved them with chocolate chips and Kyo had this thing with strawberries bit in his. Kei laughed as she grabbed Iyashii hands as small as they were, they were still warm.
> 
> ...



Iyashii chuckled at Kei. She was so carefree, so innocent. How he had been back before his mission.

He hung his head, sighing. Really? Was that what he was resorting to now? 'Ah, my innocence was stolen because I learned about the gods'. Then again, it wasn't that simple. He hhadn't just learned about the gods, he had _met _the gods, and they had named him their prophet. Even if he _was _able to convince himself it had all been some _crazy _dream- which he couldn't- he wouldn't be able to run. They wouldn't forgive him for leaving. They would smite him, he was sure. He was stuck here.

But, he was here with Kei. And it was not like the gods demanded constant and utter devotion. Hell, as far as he knew, there weren't even any prayers.

He followed Kei into the farmer's market. *"So, what exactly do we need? I'm, umm, not too familiar with cooking"*. He scratched the back of his head, embarrassed.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama| LT*
> 
> Koji put his hand on his chin as if he was lost in thought, as if he were seriously contemplating something. He stayed silent before speaking suddenly...
> 
> ...



*[Thalia]*

She turned away quickly from him saying "Falling in love with a guy like _that_ would be the worst mistake of my eternity. There's no way I'd fall for a guy like him." She the looked back at him saying "And I'll have a problem? I think _you'll_ be the one with the problem if you continue to go after him. Well how about this, you can battle him, but I'll get the kill, how does that sound? I'm sure Lord Jashin wouldn't be disappointed in that." She smiled and said "Oh and to remind your small brain my name is Thalia."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2011)

*Miho*

_"He said with a smile like mine, I light up a whole room or sway a persons heart! Hihihihi!" Giggled a small child as she was carried on the shoulders of an older boy. The two seemed to be having a light hearted conversation about everything the little girl had done that day. They walked along a small bridge that carried them over a small flowing creek. There wasn't a single cloud out this day which allowed the sun to emit it's great rays as it lit up everything in it's path. Those the rays didn't touch were nestled in a cool breeze of the shad that kept them hidden from it.

Though there was one thing this day that seemed to glow with a light brighter than the sun at the moment. This young girl's was beamed with a toothy smile as she looked down at the young man whose shoulders she rode upon. Her face seemed to bask in the suns light which showed through her smile as it seemed to illuminate the already bright day with a radiant light. One could truly tell just by looking that the two of them were truly enjoying the others company.

"Is that what he told you? Hehehe, well it's not like he would be lying. Your smile as that certain...something. Even if it does make you look somewhat like a horse with you showing all your teeth." The young man teased the smaller girl as he pinched her noise which earned him another giggle from her. The features of the man were very similar to that of the young girl's, so it wasn't to bad of guess for one to think they were siblings. 

In fact, they'd be right on the money.

The girl had short chestnut brown hair that reached just the back of her neck and was parted at on her left side with two long curls. She also wore a silver patch over her left eye. The boy's hair was also brown, but more dull almost grey. His skin was fair yet he looked much more older than his actual age. His features were young still that of a very young man, but gruffer than. Though what was unique to the two of them was the eye color that they shared. a mysterious blend of a  purple/reddish color.

"Brother, Kira, where exactly are we going to go now?" The young girl asked as breaking the silence between the two after there last joke. Kira stopped after she spoke before letting her day onto her feet. Before they began to pick of their pace again Kira turned around with a gentle smile on his face.

"Home...of course Miho." He spoke softly as they started back to their regular pace. Miho's cheeks flared up once again as she held her brothers hand tight. It had been a long time since she had heard that word. There was only him and her now and the word home was deleted from her dictionary long ago..., but to hear her brother say it one more time was like a surreal moment...just enough to make her cry. "We actually have a home now Kira...I-I-I..." Miho began to stutter as she found tears swelling up in her eyes.

Kira could only laugh as he ruffled her hair. "Now come one little sis don't start crying on me now! Your almost make me te-" Kira's words stopped suddenly and it was suddenly accompanied by a loud clanking sound. Miho rubbed her eyes and opened them to suddenly see a black triangular object embedded into the ground. Slowly her gaze reached up to see her brother with an expression of horror in his eyes. Is as if something had just reached into the back of his head and began pulling his eyeballs out of his sockets. She also observed, on the right side of his cheek, was a cut. More than likely from that thing that she saw in the ground.

"Bro...what's w-wrong..." A now nervous Miho stuttered as she stared at her brother, praying for an answer.












"Ye-Ye-Ye-YES! Dear BROTHER, just what is wrong?...You've act as if you've seen...a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a GHOOOOOOOST!" 

A woman's voice sprung out with laughter as the bushes behind them began to bristle with noise. Quickly four people shot from out of the bushes surrounding them, two on each side, and then finally a fifth person. _

_"Kira, Kira I can hearah. Your thoughts and fear are as clear as I can see seee ya!" The woman said songfully in her high yet elegant voice with a hint of laughter. Miho could only look in horror and hide behind her brother, who had now turned to face their assaulter. His eyes that were just full of life and laughter were now dark and cold as she stared hatefully at the woman before him.

"What more could you possibly want from me Demona! I already gave you all that I have!" Kira screamed at her as she pushed Miho behind him. The woman, Demona, began to cackle with laughter as she body contorted her body. Her back going all the way under her legs with a kunai her in her mouth she stared at Kira with dark black eyes.

"You've given me all that you have? No-NO-NO. IIIIIIIIIIIIIII think NOT my young delicious Kira! I, Demona-The Flesh eater, have been given one more task! Which, if I say so myself, don't.feel.like.telling.you." She spoke again before her body began to crack as if all the bones her inside her had begun to break as she now laid on all fours.

"Get'em boys!" 

Was the order as her men pounced and Miho began clinging to her brothers leg for protection as she began to cry.

"Kiraaaaa-"_

*"UUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!" *

Miho was thrown out of her dream, soaked in nothing but sweat, at the sound of a loud guttural shriek. There wasn't enough time for her to catch her breathe as she leaped out the bed with her pouch in hand and began to peel out into the hallway. Miho scanned the room with kunai drawn and turned to the adjacent room which was Zettai, but it seemed her sensei was already there as she quickly went to his side. What ever had happened his room was leaking smoke and the sound of very loud cackling emitted from it. 

"Honestly...he destroys room and you two are just sitting here talking like it didn't happen?" Miho sighed as she placed her kunai back in her pouch. "I'd hate to see what you'd do if he were like, playing the hand game with himself or something."


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled at Iyashii when he finally followed her in the farmers market. Already bustling with the fresh smells of fruit, spices, and among free samples of foods. Kei smiled as she grabbed a cart and began to push it looking for some good things to eat. It was nice feeling normal for once and she turned to Iyashii. Even though he was way to shy for her, he brought a nice calming aura.

Iyashii was normal to her

And normal and happy was what she wanted...

The cat jumped into the basket and mewed it way to try to convince the girl to go to the fish sections but before she moved she turned to Iyashii and gently placed a kiss on his cheek.

"Thanks for making me feel normal today~"Kei smiled,"Kyo favorite thing is strawberries, my mother chocolate chips, and me..Well blueberries~ I love putting them into pancakes."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Light*

Koji placed his hands on hers prying them open from her face so he could see her face. It was kind of funny seeing her blush considering the other sides of her he knew. She could be aggressive and well she was kind of insane when you thought about it. Koji obviously was not the most honorable nor did he possess a so-called heart of gold. He was the viper, cold blooded and violent with an insatiable hunger for pain.

"What was that for Koji?"she said to him teasingly  causing him to grin back at her. They were two people that were bad for each other, he made her worse but she made him better. Maybe their could be a middle ground? Koji wrestled with the naivety of such a thought as he stared at her his grin changing to a more thoughtful look.

?Just in case. Like I said I?m going to live forever but anything can happen and I just wanted to show that? well maybe I do care about you. The time I?ve spent with you and being able to be like this well you really are the tiny little glimmer of light?? He patted her on the head as he said it. Koji Kazama was a murderer, a scoundrel, and completely uncaring of anyone beside himself but when it came to Kei the rules  and absolutes were flipped on their ear.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2011)

*Fuuchi Kyuui*

"Very well... We'll move at your mark Kyuui. Don't fail me."

Kyuui nodded and turned to Veign, "Eldersword-sama, give us about a minute after we enter the tent then make your strike.  Remember you just need to get their attention and draw them away, don't feel the need to fight them all."  After he spoke he "secured" Ikuto taking care that he would be able to slip out of the ropes when the time came.

Picking up the discarded katana he pointed it at Ikuto and led him into the village.  He set a course straight for the leader's tent and put his best no-nonsense look on his face.  A few people gave them looks as they walked, however once they saw the destination they backed off.

When they reached the leader's tent there was a man lounging at the entrance.  "Oi, what do you want?  We don't keep prisoner's here."  Kyuui quickly sized the man up, a guard he hoped.

"It's more important than that.  We were ambushed on the way out.  The others are all dead, managed to take all the ninja with them but this one.  He's an _Uchiha_."  Kyuui glanced around nervously as he spoke, wondering just how outnumbered they would be if this went poorly.  Hopefully the man would take it to paranoia against ninja.

The man considered him for what seemed like an eternity, then leaned inside the tent and shouted, "boss, Gorou's back already.  You're not going to believe this."  He listened to the response briefly then waved the pair in, "go ahead."

Kyuui roughly nudged Ikuto forward, entering the tent.  The inside was remarkably sparse, a single large table dominated the room, with four men looking over some maps at one end.  The largest of the men stood up as they entered, "Prisoner eh?"  He walked over inspecting the pair, the others at the table continue working quietly.

The man punched suddenly, striking Kyuui on the face so fast he had only the barest moment to react.  Kyuui dropped to one knee from the blow waiting to see what happened next.  The punch hurt but the pain would fade shortly enough.  "What are we supposed to do with him exactly?  Ransom him to a ninja village?  How exactly do you see that working out for us?"

Kyuui started to speak, make up some apology but the leader cut him off without waiting, looking at Ikuto.  "What do you think ninja?  Any reason I shouldn't just burn the body and hope your village doesn't care about you?"

Kyuui tensed and waited, Veign would hopefully strike soon, then they would have their chance.


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She smiled as she looked up at Koji, he seemed so different from when she first met him. Even if he was dangerous to her, she saw nothing but nice coldness to the hot world. She reached up and cupped his cheeks and turn them down so they could look at each other. She took note of his silver hair and his eyes..

He was strangely good looking for someone that could kill her

She brushed his hair,"So cute..."she said at his some what confession. She leaned up again and pressed her forehead to hers. Even though his personality was cold, he was warm. And strong. Kei leaned back down before placing his hand to her beating chest..

"You know you have the power right?"she asked,"You can end my life right here and right now...I looked at your file..It seems that a couple kids had became missing in your class.."

Kei smirked now,"So you won't end mines?"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*/LT


Ikuto stood inside a huge building in the Uchiha district. In which where they say it was destroyed a few years back during the first attack on the village by the akatsuki. The boy stood and watched as the building was newly made and build to withstand just about anything. This was the training building of the Uchiha. He stood and stared out an open window as a female voice echoed through the empty room. 

"Ikuto, are you here?"

This voice was familiar to Ikuto, he didn't bother looking back and said:

"Yes, I'm here..."

The sound of steps came closer and closer till he heard it stop next to him. 

"Ikuto-kun, why are you here? I thought you were reading somewhere."

"It's nothing Shana-Neechan... I'm just here thinking."

She found it strange that he didn't even bother to send her away or get annoyed by her presence. She already knew what he wanted. He would never step foot in here if it wasn't for a real good reason... so she said to him.

"So you finally decided to get stronger, huh?"

"..." 

"You can't hide it from me of all people, you know?"

"I know..."

"So, why the sudden change?"

"I've always wanted to get stronger."

"huh?"

"It's not like I've wanted anything else in life. If not for power the Uchiha wouldn't be anything, correct?"

He looked back at her. And she just gave a small sigh... he didn't even try showing any emotion. He didn't even try to hide the fact anymore. She placed her arms around his neck and got closer to him. A hug? No... soon he flipped him over his head soon to hit the floor, but ikuto was able to flip and land on his feet, grabbing her arms and throwing her away.

She gracefully landed on her feet and looked at him. Ikuto took his glasses and threw them to the ground, soon stomping on them and saying.

"You've read my mind."

"Like always brother."

"Guess I can't hide anything from you..."

"Sure as hell you can't."

"Get ready."

"I won't show you mercy you know, since you truly desire this."

"I expect no less."

She threw one of her katanas at him. He soon grabbed it and with determination they both charged to each other with burning spirit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT| The Enemy of My Enemy*

Koji chuckled as the girl turned away from him, to him it was more so an admission of guilt considering she could have just handled it coolly and denied the accusation. Still the words she chose and the way she spoke, there was something more to this girl. She had a confidence about her and she was quite vivacious telling him off. Normally it would have angered him but this girl was pushing different buttons that led more to intrigue rather than anger. 

*Kukukukuku*

?Hmm?? Koji said rather dramatically as he brought his finger to his chin and looked upward as if he were thinking. He wanted to be the one to bite Kyo to death anyone else doing it would defeat the purpose of marking the boy in the first place. The girl?s little barb about his small brain only helped him decide in his mind that she was not a simple pushover.

?Thalia, Thalia, Thalia?? He repeated her name in a way that seemed like he was more trying to remember rather than call her out.

?I?m not after that cub out of pride no there are more simplistic and less noble reasons behind it. He is my prey and as ?The Viper? it is the lay of the land that I be the one to bite him to death. Still you don?t seem to be the type to back down. I respect that?? His tone was a controlled and excited one. 

*Kukukukuku?.*

He smiled malevolently as an idea was given to him.

?I normally would just slit your throat to get rid of the ?competition?.? He airquoted the word competition so as to mock the girl.

?Still like I said I respect your pitbull attitude. Both of us want him so how bout we take turns. Think of it as a competition between two like minded animals so to speak.?
- -

*Koji Kazama*

Koji stared down at Kei, most times people?s statements went in one ear and out the other. He didn?t really care for people unless they were like him. He respected a certain element of ruthlessness. Those people were his breed. With Kei he felt like he hung on every word she said. He blushed when she brought his hand to her chest but then the tone changed when she told him about his file. He tried his best and succeeded in holding back a smile because he remembered each and everyone of those ?missing children? they were his prey. The ones he marked before Kyo. They told him to do it and honestly he didn?t mind ending any of their lives, it was the way the animal kingdom worked. Test your might against another and if you lose you die. But then Kei caught him off guard when she told him he could end her life then asked him if he would end up ending hers. Koji was a Viper, things like lying and telling people what they wanted to hear was just as simple as breathing for someone like him. This girl was one of about four people he ever had trouble lying to.

?Honestly? I?ve done some really bad things. Not just because I?m a Mugenshi and that?s what we?re duty bound to do. I do them because?.? He stopped he didn?t want to tell them he was counseled to by voices only he could hear.

?I?m a bad person. I?ve never lied to you about that if anything I?ve done the opposite. Still for some reason I don?t think I could kill you?? He knew the reason why he couldn?t but just like the voices he wasn?t ready to admit that to her either.

?Who would I have to play with if you were gone?? He smirked at her sheepishly. He kissed her cheek.

?Want to introduce me to your uncle? I?m really really really late??
--
*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke liked Zettai, thought Miho was a wet blanket, and Koji well again what the fuck was a Koji. The kid still hadn?t shown his face and despite his ?diplomatic importance? Shin was thinking about running the kid through with his blade. Still he couldn?t lie it was good to see Taiyou and her kids. Kei was growing into a beautiful young lady and Kyo was shaping up to be quite the arrogant shinobi. He was proud of the boy despite their confrontational nature. He was roused from his good time by the wet blanket.

"Honestly...he destroys room and you two are just sitting here talking like it didn't happen?" Miho sighed as she placed her kunai back in her pouch. "I'd hate to see what you'd do if he were like, playing the hand game with himself or something."

Shin couldn?t stifle his laughter at Miho?s little comment about the hand game. She was a good girl despite being a wet blanket. These kids were starting to grow on Shin?

?You two are funny but after running some laps lets see if you two are still half as comedic.?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She closed her eyes listening to Koji. What was he saying, that they should take turns trying to kill Kyo? What if he got the kill, Lord Jashin would be severely disappointed, and she wanted to do it personally more than anything. She opened her eyes saying "Fine, I'll agree to this deal---only if you battle me first. I need to make sure my fellow competitors isn't a weakling. If you're stronger than me then I never stood a chance from the start. If it ends up as a draw then we have an equal chance at killing him. How about it, Koji, do you agree or are you going to run away with your tail between your legs?"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/LT*

They were both furiously swinging their swords, the endless clashing of metal echoed in this training room. Ikuto was letting himself know, he was showing of his power as much as he could, trying to slash his sister and finish this fight as soon as possible. He wanted to prove himself worth to his sister. He wanted to show her that even if he didn't have the sharingan he would beat her in this fight.

The katana's continued to be swung skillfully towards each other, though as much as he tried he couldn't get pass her defenses. He didn't try to kill her, but he to win this battle. He has fought countless times with her in the past but every fight ended in failure, each fight she won. Each fight she took it easy, she always says things like. I will not show mercy, but she never means it! She always teases him like that! Testing him, mocking him.

Ikuto soon swung his sword vertically expecting her to block it, but he did the officiate, she dodged and trusted her blade towards his chest, he slightly moved his body sideways. But to be meet by a flying fist of hers. He grabbed her fist before she could connected with his face. He pulled her back, making her loose balance a bit, then he soon saw that her body was engulfed in lightning. He soon felt a huge shock coursing through his arm to his heart. He led go of her, making a back flip and getting some distance from her. He was panting a bit, a large amount of pain in his chest and he looked at his arm as it trembled.

"Lightning armor!"  

"You're careless, you did not notice me making the seals."

"I didn't... You're quite fast at that."

"Hmpf... You still are we-"

"I'm not as weak as you say."

"..."

"I was able to push you to use lightning armor. This is quite a accomplishment for me."

"...You're right... You've pushed me to use a jutsu. You couldn't do this before."

He had waited for this. That armor won't last long, but she has a lot of chakara... and she can control it quite expertly. This ninja's chakara wouldn't deplete so easily. He had little choice as long as she had that shield around her. Taijutus or Kenjutsu would be useless. But that wasn't gonna stop him.

He threw the katana away and started making hand signs. 

"Katon: Hosenka No Jutsu!"

A small amount of fire balls went hurdling towards her, this fire balls could be controlled by the users chakara so it would be hard for her to dodge this at least he though. The needed to think a bit ahead for this fight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She closed her eyes listening to Koji. What was he saying, that they should take turns trying to kill Kyo? What if he got the kill, Lord Jashin would be severely disappointed, and she wanted to do it personally more than anything. She opened her eyes saying "Fine, I'll agree to this deal---only if you battle me first. I need to make sure my fellow competitors isn't a weakling. If you're stronger than me then I never stood a chance from the start. If it ends up as a draw then we have an equal chance at killing him. How about it, Koji, do you agree or are you going to run away with your tail between your legs?"



*Koji Kazama LT| Ladies First*

*Kukukukukuku
*
"I like where your head is at. I don't know if you're just a simple little herbivore trying to make her bones or if you're the real deal." Koji licked his lips as he was beginning to feel excitement rush over him. He was going to be able to test out the new techniques he learned from his Hidokiremi in combat. This girl had no clue what she was in for by messing with him, it reminded him of a certain white-haired girl with a blue streak. They were both the same kind of stupid.

*Kukukukukuku....*

Koji nodded as he back flipped about twenty five paces or so away from Thalia. There wasn't much space between his back and the end of the roof maybe a handful of feet. It was his gift to her. Close range meant taijutsu and that was his domain so it would be unfair to start too close. It was also a ploy to see if she would pull out a long range attack.

Koji put one arm behind his back and put his other hand palm side up. He put his legs apart with his body parallel to Thalia.

"Ladies first." He motioned for her to come at him.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia grinned at this challenge-he had accepted. She just hoped that she would kill this man to easily. She slowly unhooked her scythe from her back as she thought of a plan. She slowly paced to the side, ready to charge or defend if necessary, as she thought _'I have no idea what this guy excels at, I have no idea if he even has any good jutsu---but since he backed up he may be trying to avoid close range combat---well I might as well give it a shot.'_

She smiled then charged forwards as she readied her double edged scythe. She twisted it in front of her for a second and then jumped into the air as she threw the scythe towards Koji in a spiral motion, hoping to see if he could counter such an attack, and if he were able to, then to see how he reacts to something such as this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 26, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji couldn't fight showing his joy when he saw Thalia unhook a double sided scythe from her back. Not only did it look like really sharp, pointy, and dangerous but she was going to have to come into his domain in order to use the weapon to it's desired effect. She began to move slowly to the side before she flashed a smile, Koji bent his knees ready to move when she was within his guard. He was going to have to stay light on his feet if he were going up against a weapon user. Then she caught him slightly off guard as she jumped in the air, Koji was tensing to jump back expecting her to swing at him but then the scythe seemed to be moving closer and closer to him spiraling at him. She had thrown it. Koji rolled on his side narrowly escaping the sharp edge of the blade as it went over him. This girl was quick but Koji was fast and quick and it was only going to get worse for her.

*"SHOUKA!!!"*

Koji's hair stood up on end as the veins around his eyes bulged and his muscles became slightly more defined. This was Shouka, the battle state that his clan was able to enter in order to up their speed and strength. Usually he held it back but this girl was different...

Koji sped in at Thalia trying to drive his knee into her sternum to knock the air out of her and open her up for a follow up attack.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was disappointed that he was able to dodge her scythe, but then again, if he didn't then it wouldn't be any fun. As she almost landed on the ground she pulled on the chakra string, making the scythe come back to her. However right before it came back she noticed something heading towards her fast. As her scythe came back in hand she moved the "hilt" of the scythe towards the center of her body, "blocking" his incoming attack. However it was still strong enough to knock her into the air. 

She let go of the scythe and jumped off of it mid air to regain her balance, and then pulled on the chakra string again. She was pretty high up, but she was sure he wouldn't be able to do anything serious to her, at least right now anyways. Just to be prepared however she charged her scythe with lightning, waiting for something as she fell towards the ground.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 26, 2011)

*Veign Eldersword*
Putting the Plan into Motion

Veign nodded at Kyuui as he left and readied himself, drawing his sword and pouring chakra into it.  He waited for his moment quietly, nodding when Kyuui was allowed successful entrance to the village.  He dropped to the ground, keeping to the bushes.  He closed his eyes and allowed a slow, steady exhale to leave his body.

Three...

Two...

One...

Veign erupted from the bush and immediately swung his sword in a wide arc, slashing through the midriffs of several bandits.  He slashed down homes and scared mothers, children, and elderly people, before tipping over pots and the like to start fires.  Almost immediately he was being attacked.  A man rushed into the Bandit Leader's abode, damn near knocking over Kyuui in the process.  "Sir, we're under attack!"


Date Uchiha
Make Up

Date slipped out of the room and slowly slid into the water, gently tapping Tifa's shoulder.  Now this was the time where a sane man would try and stop and take a good look at his choices.  Apologizing is fine, but trying to do so to a girl you like while she and you are both in the nude and sopping wet?

Not the brightest idea.

"*T-Tifa-chan?  I'm really, really, REALLY sorry about earlier*"


*Date Uchiha LT*

"*Hyah*!"

Date rocketed forward and slammed a fist into one of the mens' chests.  He then ducked low to the ground and performed a sweeping kick, knocking the man's feet out from underneath him.  He then finally rocketed forward and aimed a powerful kick toward the man's chest, sending him flying.  Reshiram dashed forward with his powerful wings and headbutted one of the men, before grabbing him in his jaws and tossing him halfway across the desert.  Hakaizen had already made short work of his opponent, hitting him with a chidori and ripping his heart out.

The red-haired adult Uchiha looked to his son and the dragon.  "*Follow me*!"  He began taking off through the desert.  Date was closely following him.  Before long they came across a huge castle that had been previously hidden by a compound jutsu, a Nin Genjutsu.  A huge sandfield was thrown up and maintained by a team of genjutsu specialists, and a team of ninjutsu specialists added wind and sand to the jutsu, making a real sandstorm around it.  The double sandstorms made it impossible to see the castle.  Hakaizen closed his eyes and when they opened his sharingan was blazing.  He performed handseals.

"*Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu*!"

The wind portion of the jutsu exploded violently, sending the sand flying outward.  Date then performed a seal, releasing the genjutsu and revealing the castle.  Reshiram then did his part by flying full speed into the giant castle door, shattering it.  The two Uchiha ran inside, looking for Date's mother.


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka was caught by his kiss, stopping her movement and holding him close.  How many times had they kissed today?  Their relationship, if you could even call it that, was moving far faster than any she had heard of.  Vaan was her first boyfriend and had already claimed her first kiss, or she had given it to him.  She just found so much comfort in his arms, so much pure, animalistic lust in his lips.  She wrapped her arms around his neck, deepening the kiss as they rose toward the surface.  They eventually broke apart and took deep heavy breaths.  "That was... wow."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 26, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius was walking around the tower looking for something to do. He was soo board that he was desperate. After this time he coulddn't leave the Tower. How he hated being trapped like an animal. He just wanted to go out and have fun. He could never really act as a kid though much of his childhood was taken away. He sighed. "I hate my life" he muttered. He then heard some kind of tapping noise. "Hey who's ther!?" he shout to see Akina a little ways off. What was she doing out her room?

_Alis: If you were waiting for one of my posts so sorry i was denied going on by my mom. It might be like that for aa while so i go on early in the morning._


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 26, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard as she was walking near she heard someone shout out to her, it was Darius. She also she heard he hated his life. "Why do you hate your life Darius? I almost for ot do you know where I can find some strings to fix this old shamisen. I uess the music does not survive much in Kiri than their weapons." She felt something weird about this guy, it felt something good as she hides her blush within her emotions deep down. "Do you want me to go back to me or you trying to protect everyone at this time of night?" She brushed back her hair, to her it really did not matter how it look like at the moment through the mist.


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The compulsive liar._

Lyra glanced over to him as he seemed to react to the kiss in shock. Shit ... I made a bad move. Wrong timing you idiot, she cursed to herself as her face took on that cute little serious look he would always point out.
"I hope you don't think you will be getting away with just that," he growled as he yanked her towards him, joining their waists. 

After a moment of flirting, his lips connected with hers. Lyra felt like one of the vibrant fireworks bursting in the background as they kissed for just those few moments. Lyra pulled away, looking at him with her powder blue eyes. "Thanks ... _I mean it_," she smiled as she seperated away from him, kicking her feet against the edge of the cliff. "I don't think I've ever had a nice night. Not with Koji, my mother or anyone. But don't take this as anything uh- _serious_!" she panicked towards the end, turning her head away.

*Tifa Warholic*
_Blah Blah BLAH._

The girl had never been so embaressed in her life! Not even when Vaan told everyone her period started, or when Len had burst the bubble she spent ages thinking up in seconds. The last thing she wanted to see was someone even glancing at her, let alone the criminal himself. 

As if God was playing games with her, she felt a soft tap on her shoulder. Tifa cocked her head around to face Date, keeping herself as low as she could in the water. 
"Tifa-chan? I'm really, really, REALLY sorry about earlier," Date implored for her forgiveness but she seemed to have a bitter response about it.
"Don't ... just ... how can you do that? Weren't you having fun with those sluts over there?" she spat, crossing her arms to cover her dignity even underwater. "Last time I checked, they're still gagging for it. Go and get 'em while you can ..."

*Vaan Warholic*
_Interesting ..._

The two rose to the surface, both now seperated with heavy gasps for air. "That was ... wow," Setsuka breathed as Vaan couldn't help but smile.
"Sure was. Those girl's don't lie when they say I'm a great kisser," he smirked before chuckling at himself. Okay, so he kissed a few girls. 

Maybe a _lot_ of girls. 

But he had never been a serious relationship, and even now he still kept that on his record. This relationship wasn't serious, right? Vaan saw it as a game as harsh as that may sound, and perhaps he was leading her on. But who knows - maybe he could fall in love with her?

"Say, let's get out of here. I'm freezing, and it's getting dark," he suggested, pointing to the now dusk sky. He swam to the shore before grabbing for his towel. He quickly dried his ebony locks before reaching for his shirt. "I need to head back home and get some spare clothes. Wanna come with me?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 26, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

*Clang*

Koji felt his knee hit something hard. The sensation stung but he just drove his knee through harder in response to the sensation causing Thalia to be knocked back and up into the air, but then she put on a show of athleticism as she used her scythe as a spring board to regain her balance. She followed up by using a chakra string in a show of graceful fluidity. She seemed to
hover in the air and then she did something that caught Koji's attention. Her scythe seemed to cackle with what sounded like lightning. This girl wasn't just the same kind of idiot as Kei, she used similar techniques.  He waited for her to return to the ground.

"You're a sparky little pitbull aren't you... Thalia, right? I've got a neat little trick too. What do you say we skip the warm up , lay down all the cards, and bring the house down?"Koji put his forefinger and middle finger together and traced the back of his shoulder blade. The area he traced over began to glow a yellowish hue as he smiled at Thalia. The glow moved down to his boots as they turned white. Around his neck there
was now a flowing white scarf.

*HIDOKIREMI: DIRTY BOOTS VERSION I*

The yellow glow dissipated as Koji stood there arms folded, his scarf hanging in the wind. This was his first Mugenshi tattoo his gift from that bastard Peacecraft. 

"Its time to make you lick my boots dog!!" Koji stomped on the ground sending a slight tremor towards Thalia and kicking up dust around him. His body felt lighter as he sped in at the girl. He didn't even seem to be running as much as gliding. He came to a stop in front of her causing dust and dirt particles to fly up. Koji's next move was literally shocking as he spun and drove the heel of boot as hard as he could into Thalia's scythe. He felt the current travel through his body and sting his whole body, the boots only dulling the shock slightly.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Exhaustion and preperation_

Zettai and Miho's pants were as loud as ever as they were reaching the final of their 20 laps. Normally, ones legs and lungs would not ache as much from such an exercise, but it seems to be a different condition when the course is the perimeter of the entire village of fuzenkagure. Then, of course, they were recieving no help from their sensei who actually took up a sport of throwing various sorts of shuriken in their direction whenever he saw fit.

"Ugh!" He cried out in distress, "This mans crazy!" They continued on as they noticed that they were on the last lap of their exercise.

"Man, I am so done with this!" He said aloud as he suddenly planted a foot and stopped himself. Miho looked back for a second, but continued on. The dust of the displaced air rushed past him as Zettai stood firm and made a seal.

"Charge!" he announced as a hum could be heard emitting from his body. He stood this way for a moment until visual electric static could be seen crackling around him. He took a deep breath, and got into a runners position. His muscles tensed up from the electrical surge as he concentrated on them. 

"RRRAAA!" He kicked off suddenly and bolted forward down the familiar path of the fuzenkagure perimeter like an electric stream looking for a conductor.

On he went, his speed increased substantially from what it once was as his muscles recieved the intense electrical stimulant. In no time at all he caught up to and passed Miho as he turned from the path past the gate, avoiding the throws of shuriken, and back to the mansion of the fuzenkage.

"Whew!" he sighed as a plopped down inside.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Misunderstanding

"*N-no!  I don't even know or like those girls!  I've never been big MILF person, and besides...  I...  I kinda*..."  He looked up at her and imagined Len pounding him in the face for daring to date his sister.  He wasn't scared of Len, but the look of betrayal on his friend's face was just... too much to bear.  He sighed gently.  "*Nevermind.  I am sorry, Tifa*."  He turned and headed toward another end of the hot spring, feeling more depressed than he had ever felt.

Women.


*Date Uchiha LT*

Date, Hakaizen, and Reshiram shot forward into the mass of people, Hakaizen immediately flowing fire chakra through his sword.  He began slashing through the guards and soldiers working there, destroying their wind release techniques and cutting them down.  Several boulders were sent flying at him, the result of a doton.  Hakaizen immediately shifted to a lightning-style sword and sliced through them before slicing through their casters just as easily.  Date himself was flying on Reshiram's back, sending down balls of flame upon the enemy.  Reshiram slammed into a group of them and Date leaped, taking down enemies in close range taijutsu.

Date and Hakaizen both delivered a straight forward dashing jab to a man's chest, defeating the last opponent.  The sound of clapping met their ears and they looked up to see an old man with Date's mother drugged and bound.  Date stepped forward.  "*You let her go, or* - !"  Before he could finish his sentence Hakaizen had leapt forward, moving to kill the man.  However his eyes widened.  His sharingan picked up movement, and three men had slided out.  He tried to make a clone to bounce off of and move away, but the men were too quick.  A hand made of pure sand grabbed him and yanked him forward, before another man put up a lightning jutsu, a wall of electricity appearing before Hakaizen.  He was shocked badly and the jutsu dropped.  He hung from the hand of sand limply, his body smoking a bit, before the third man delivered a powerful kick toward his chest and sent him flying back down to the ground.  "*Dad*!"

They rushed toward Date, but Reshiram struck them down with his tail, smashing them into the ground and holding them there.  Hakaizen had gotten back up to his feet and driven a double lightning blade into two of the mens' chests, before snapping the neck of the third.  He stood and looked up at the man.  "*Your men are dead, release my wife*."

Immediately the floor opened up underneath them and they wetre in a lab, where the man and Date's mother were.  What they had seen before was an illusion, an incredibly high level one at that.  Hakaizen hadn't been able to see through it.  The man was chuckling.  "*I am going to turn this woman into the ultimate machine under my control!  With the help of Ikite Iru Hagane, this Living Metal I have created, I will destroy both Sungakure and Konohagakure, and build a huge city that stretches from the land of Wind all the way to the land of Fire!  I shall control a great part of the Shinobi world, and it will not be long until I control the rest of the planet as well*!"


*Sestuka Yomura*

Setsuka chuckled and nodded, wrapping her towel around her waist like a skirt and rubbing her arms to keep some warmth in.  She followed after him toward his home for him to grab some clothes but then she tapped her chin in thought.  "*Vaan-kun, I'll meet you at your place, I'm gonna go grab some clothes, too*."  She kissed his cheek and took off, running along the roof tops.  Before too long she made it to her home and landed in her room, slipping through the open window.  She quickly changed into a t shirt and blue pants, her shinobi sandals on underneath.  She then left the home and made her way over to Vaan's home.


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki: LT *

She looked up at Koji after he kissed her which seemed like the fourth time today, maybe the fifth, Kei had almost stopped breathing and forgot where she was at one point. Koji considered her a play toy and that made her only smile at him, she could see it in his eyes when he stopped for a moment and paused how he thought of her. She stroked his cheek and then wrapped her arms around his neck…

She leaned up and pressed her small body against his…

Kei looked at him as if she was going to kiss him

“Don’t lie~ Eyes tell all Mr.Viper~.” she purred her lips about one inch from his, in her eyes a pure spark of insanity and playfulness were showing but that when the Sphinx landed on the boy head jumping from a tree and landed in Kei arms as she moved from underneath him…

Kei smiled as she stroked Sphinx and he looked at the boy with a pleased looked, he stopped something from happening and loved it. 

“I can’t…See me and my brother are going to meet up with my mom.” she smiled, “I came here to waste time but I guess I overindulged in it.” Kei looked up at the sun

“See ya Koji…Maybe you will tell me what you really feel a little later.” she smiled before walking off humming her favorite song

* Kyo Aosuki *

He almost instantly felt a huge kick to his sack when she said Koji and he was having a good night too. Kyo pat his head and looked at Lyra who was still stuttering and blushing. He smiled but in the back of his head he hated the fact that he was getting leftovers. From a fucking mutt that needed to be put down, and the fact that the same mutt was humping the leg of his sister…

Just made Kyo blood boil…

But of course…Kyo was next in line of becoming the Kage of this place so it didn’t show in his face even though he was smirking..

“Your welcome~” Kyo purred as he thought of Koji fucking up his relationship with his sister…

“Anytime you want, I’ll show you a great time..” Kyo smiled hiding all his rage between a sexy smirk

Koji *is* going to fuck up…

Kyo will be there to push him in that direction~


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard as she was walking near she heard someone shout out to her, it was Darius. She also she heard he hated his life. "Why do you hate your life Darius? I almost for ot do you know where I can find some strings to fix this old shamisen. I uess the music does not survive much in Kiri than their weapons." She felt something weird about this guy, it felt something good as she hides her blush within her emotions deep down. "Do you want me to go back to me or you trying to protect everyone at this time of night?" She brushed back her hair, to her it really did not matter how it look like at the moment through the mist.



*Darius*

"Why i hate my life? I hate it because i have none really. Though how can you hate what you don't have?" he thought to himself. "I din't get a chance at life like most did so i'd rather just die but i must do a few things first before dieing." he said. One was to free this land from the one that cagged it. "As for string. Diana might have some. She loves playing the Harp. Classy girl. If anyone has string it might be her." he muttered. She did love her harp and her other intstruments. She took advantage of her high status to get what she wanted.
"Do you want me to go back to me or you trying to protect everyone at this time of night?" he heard her say. Protect everyone here? Not really.
"Nah i'm just walking because i'm bored. Its as simple as that." though he wondered if deep inside he was trying to protect the village.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 26, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

There's a black bullet zooming across the ship. -No, that's a boy in black moving at high speed. Setsuko Shirou is unleashing an attack on the passengers that reside on the ship. Human flesh are being knocked around with only a bit of mercy seen. This is the boy's sheath smashing against them.

Even when the sheath is hard, no average person should have the strength to continuously smack around the bodies of grown men so easily. The answer should be easy, this child is not normal. The thought of 'normal' has not once been thought of in his mind. Probably even as a baby, he himself knew that he was abnormal. 

This is the power granted to him by the Pure Star.

Perhaps this method of attack was unusually for ninja. Yet, there was such a difference between a Ninja and a Ninja Saint, that tactics such as sneaking around was irrelevant.

"GUAH!!"

That's the yell of the last passenger on the top floor after jaw met with the Saint's sheath and rendered him unconscious. It's only a matter of time before more of them come to the top of the ship. Because of this, Shirou is looking around hastily for the woman to be shipped off. 

There's no sign of them, not even a clue. The usually calm Shirou can be heard cursing as he looks around.

"Dammit!"

Something catches the attention of his ears for an instant. He only thinks he's hearing things until he hears the same knocking sound again. In reaction, he scans around the area with his silver eyes. He finally understands, his eyes met with the location.

The shipping cargo containers,

'_..They..._'

!!

The container is smashed open angrily as the result of Shirou's attack. To his displease, the woman that were to be shipped off are piled up up like trash in the container, bound and gagged with rope. His own Saint strength almost smashes his own teeth into pieces with the energy he's using to clench them.

In the innocent eyes of these woman, their hope has arrived.

The boy's blade slashes through the ropes of five of the girls, at the same time the sound of foot steps can be heard running up the steps. This is the reinforcements of the passengers of the ship. These steps only bring more frustration to Shirou who has witnessed such a cruel act to living humans. 

Whether Justice truly exist or not, the Saint's weapon will definitely prove whether it is.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date and Hakaizen were immediately surrounded by a swarm of robot-like machines, each one had once been a person who had been taken over by the Living Metal.  They stood back to back as the man took out a vile of a liquid metal and began to try and inject into Date's mother.  Date gritted his teeth and performed the shunshin, appearing before the man.  The liquid metal was inject into his right arm and immediately a huge rush of pain filled Date.  He fell to the ground, crying out in pain and frustration as the metal coursed through his veins.  After a few seconds he rose shakily, his right arm made of metal in a strange design.



"*I feel great!  Stronger, even*!"  He held out the arm, the man looking upon him in wonder and fear.  "*How is this possible?!  You over came the power of the Ikite Iru Hagane and controlled it*!"  Date smirked.  "*Guess so*."  He leapt in the air and slammed his steel fist down on one of the monsters, crushing it completely.  He cocked back his fist and launched a devastating punch to another, sending him flying.  "Ha!  Take that, small fry!"  He performed an uppercut to another and sent him flying in the air, but grabbed him around the ankle and swung him in a circle, slapping away the enemies before tossing him away into a wall.  The sound of metal screeching met his ears and he turned around to see a huge monster standing before him, the old man from before embedded into the beast's chest.  

"*NOW I WILL KILL YOU AND TAKE THAT ARM OF YOURS*!"

Date smirked and looked at it.  "*This thing?  Come on, man, I just got it*!"  He held it out.  "*You know, Living Metal is an appropriate name.  This things... has thoughts of its own.  I can hear its voice.  It's telling me exactly how to destroy that big body of yours*."  He rushed forward with a jab and plunged his arm deep within the metal beast, his arm glowing.  "*Haaaaaaaaahhhhh*!"  He ripped his arm away from the beast and its metal skin came with it, destroying the monster.

"*Talk about an anti-climax*."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 26, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"Thanks I will talk to her to fixed the shamisen later. IF you are bored you can find a way to have fun even though you are bored about it, everyone should et a chance before they died what is all about to live. Some people are colder than others with the other happy people in life. Why don't you break out for a moment to break out whatever chain you are holdin back inside of you? For Kiri you need more help and more people to break out of the chain Fuzen that is choaking Kiri. That has to be fun in Kiri, show it to me." She smiled thinking she just challange him of he was going to snap at her for some stupid reason, but she was ready for Darius to come back she was sorta taking a liking to him, everyone has there own way to be free to fly their distance. "Everyone has there own goals that are tough to reach but get there with everything we got to get there."

*Hakro Ezel*

The girl had a smile on her face sitting on the brown wolf as Spike layed on the ground for Yon could slide off to et comfortable on the ground. Hakro was goin to pulled off his shirt to put on the ground for the girl. He rufused to do so. "You will chane when you meet your sister" the girl said. Yon was gettin tired from etting their with Hakro and his wolves. He looke behind them as all of them saw the peak of the Harvest moon rising from a far. "Wow this  is a dream that came true and all my thanks goes to Hakro" Yon said. As the Harvest moon kept rising the girl in white got off the brown wolf as she stared sining as she tirled about. Spike and the brown wolf made circles around the girl. Hakro joined in too as he changed into a black wolf. To Yon it was turning into a festivable of the wolves in a different meaning as Yon fell asleep seeing the harvest moon and hearing and seeing something else from the wolf spirit himself.


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo LT: Fallen Angels Arc *
*Beginning​*
Kei rushed though the forest with Sphinx in her arms, the branches became blurs in her eyes as she swiftly made her way though the forest. The branches she memorized so she didn’t have to worry about where she had to land, Sphinx who was now comfortable in the girls arm didn’t mind her fast movements. Soon the green blurs ended and Kei was greeted with a bright light where she jumped and she didn’t have a branch to fall on…

Kei held the cat and did a spin in the air as she landed on the ground with perfect form…

She heard a clapping and she bowed with out looking

“Perfect hit on the landing but the timing is off..” Kyo told her smiling as he put his hand in his pocket, around him was his mother and a couple of other people Kyo didn’t really know. He saw them sometimes with his mother and after they got kidnapped they were around the dump…

Kyo watched as his sister took her place next to him and bowed before her mother, “Forgive me!” she told her

Taiyou sighed and Kyo knew she was upset, “Don’t let that happen again…”Taiyou said turning around, “Please be more like your brother and be on time..” Taiyou scolded and Kei had looked at the ground before she felt her brother push it down making her jerk up at him..

“Mother was worried you were kidnapped.” Kyo smiled explaining their mother mood and how uptight she was at this moment

Kei looked at her mother who looked at her and then turned away

“It is time for you kids to grow up…Take on responsibilty and help this village…” Taiyou began, “From today on forward your last name won’t mean anything but your actions will ditate everything…from your future and your lives..” Kyo eyes widen

So this was the beginning he was hoping for!

So he won’t fail! No matter what!!

Taiyou saw the passion in her sons eyes and then looking at Kei nervousness and withdrawing from this fact only made Taiyou wanting to push them forward…

“From today on forward you will be interns to the Fallen Angels!” Taiyou declared strictly


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As she finally landed on the ground she listened to his little talk. She smiled, someone with over confidence was always fun to encounter, much better than some weakling who had no pride. She redied her scythe for his incoming attack, noticing his shoulder glowing. He kicked the ground and suddenly he seemed to get faster, she had no idea how to explain it, but after kicking the ground something happened---something made him go faster. But she had no time to think. 

Suddenly Koji appeared in front of her, about to deliver a kick to her body. Instinctively she tried blocking with her scythe, but it only partially took the blow. His boot barley passed by the scythe and hit her stomach, sending her flying off of the building and into a chain-linked fence on the ground.

When she finally stopped rolling she coughed a tiny bit and put her hand where he landed the blow, the spot was aching like hell! Other parts of her body were hurt as well, mostly her head and back, as she suspected were from flying, and landing on her back and head. She stood up as she pulled on the chakra string, bringing the scythe back to her. Smiling she said "I didn't expect your speed and power to go up _that_ high so fast, but it's nothing I can't deal with."

She bit her thumb as she made the Boar, Dog, Bird, Monkey, and Ram handsigns and placed her hand on the ground. A seal appeared on the ground and then a puff of smoke. Thalia smirked as she heard a slight "Mew".

Without waiting for the smoke to clear she said to Mew "Back me up with _that_, okay?" Mew nodded and then Thalia charged at Koji again, with her scythe in hand. Jumping into the air once again, she jumped above the building and brought her scythe down, aiming for the roof. After hitting the roof wood and smoke quickly sprang into the air, giving Thalia a cover.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 26, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke*

Koji cursed to himself as he jumped from rooftop to rooftop en route to the Fuzenkage's home. He wanted to tell her everything to tell her that he was a pawn in a game and had no clue what the rules are. That their were worse monsters than himself calling the shots and they were all working under her mother's nose. He couldn't though the way she looked at him. He was glad the cat interrupted and that she didn't come with him to it would just make it worse in the end. He knew he was becoming too attached to her. As he got closer he could see something moving quickly a little bit ahead of him. Koji quickened his pace to see what was going on up ahead. He arrived at the Fuzenkage's manor in no time. Outside he saw a boy with tan skin and a girl with a unique armor both panting for air. Their was also another more imposing figure a ninja with a flowing cape that had the insignia of his clan. He had a scar on his face that was in contrast to his soft features and looked to be very well built. The man looked at Koji stroking his scar. 

"You're name better not be Koji. If it is then you're in for a world of hurt. Who am I kidding you have to be Koji you're hair looks like it bird shat all over you. Their is also that disgusting Mugenshi insignia on your sleeve... I need a name to remember you by..." Shinosuke started in at Koji without any prompting and Koji knew in that beginning  moment he was going to hate this man.

"I am Koji Kazama of Clan Mugenshi. I'm sorry I was late. I had some loose ends to tie up before I left home..."


"Your hair is white and so are your clothes."He turned to Miho and Zettai.

"There is no difference between this kid and a real sheep. If you do not refer to him as such when you address you will run another lap. He is a sheep and he decided his 'loose ends' were more important than meeting the people who be his comrades on the battlefield. Calling him sheep is a step up from what he really is and that's bird shit haired trash."Koji could feel his rage building as this guy berated him to his face. 

*Kukukuku*

They were telling him to calm down and be a true viper. Wait for the moment to properly strike this man. Still it was hard for Koji to sit there and just take it. He closed his eyes and smiled like the snake he was.

"I am very sorry team. My clan just wanted to make sure I was properly briefed on how I should represent them in a foreign land. I also wanted to say bye to my..." He didn't know what to call Kei but it didn't matter because Shinosuke cut him off.

"This is girl sheep and brown sheep. I am Uchiha Shinosuke. Welcome to Team 5 bird shit sheep."


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT: The Fallen Angel Arc*
*Chapter One​*
Kei and Kyo looked at each other as they thought about what their mother just said, Fallen Angels? That sound something religious but their mother was never religious because she had her own reasons. But they didn't say anything as one of the members of the team came up in front of them...

Kyo was awestruck by the beauty this woman poised this made him almost weak in his knees as he took in all...

She screamed dominace
Strength
Beauty
And everything else that made Kyo almost drool..

Kei coughed,"Okay Romeo..."Kei said snapping her brother out of his trance, she watched as he straighten up but then laughed at himself a bit

The woman smiled,"So you are the newbies~ Cools~ Milday me and the guys can take of the rest."the woman said as she turned to the Kage

Taiyou nodded,"Thank you Gigi.."Taiyou said before taking the two kids in her arms,"Be safe my darlings.."

The kids hugged their mother tightly before letting go, she waved good bye and they did too. Then they fixed themselves to the lady in front of them, Gigi, the two guys behind her were later found out to be Crust and Jo. Weird names but they looked cool...

"Welcome to Fallen Angels Kids...Your mother believe that this will be good training for you in the future~"Crust said as he moved his moppy black hair and showed off his crystal blue eyes

"Yeppers! I bet you wondering what we do?"Jo asked

Kyo nodded,"I haven't seen any files on you..And I make sure I look over each one of them.."Kyo stated

"Mm..Me to and I haven't seen anything.."Kei reniforced

Gigi smiled,"Its because we are the Fuzenkage Guard Dogs..We sniff out anything that might threaten this village..."Gigi stared

"And kill it~"Crust smiled


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 26, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She smiled at Iyashii when he finally followed her in the farmers market. Already bustling with the fresh smells of fruit, spices, and among free samples of foods. Kei smiled as she grabbed a cart and began to push it looking for some good things to eat. It was nice feeling normal for once and she turned to Iyashii. Even though he was way to shy for her, he brought a nice calming aura.
> 
> ...



Iyashii was simply walking behind Kei, looking around at the market, when she kissed him on the cheek. Blinking slowly, his hand came up to where her lips had touched him, smiling as he turned red, radiating out from that point. *"Y...you're welcome Kei..." *he mumbled. He fumpled around for a moment, looking for something to fill the hole in the conversation, before laping into happy silence.


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:LT: Fallen Angle Arc*
*Chapter two:​*
Kei shivered as they said the word kill so easily, it still made her shiver. Kyo on the other hand knew that at one point of his life he will end another poor soul that would come after him. He thought about it many times that he would do that for Kei if anyone dare hurt her. Kei looked up at Gigi who was studying the kids behavior..

And expected it...

Crust came behind the two and placed his hands on their shoulders...

"Are you scared??"Crust asked

Kyo shook his head,"Why should I be? If I am going to become Kage I have to kill...If someone doesn't know anything about the lose of death and the earning...What leader will they make?"

Crust and Jo smile,"This is an interesting~"Jo said,"And what about you our princess?"

Kei shuffled a bit,"I didn't become a ninja so I...I can run away.."Kei said

"Well then as our newbies...We are going to take you on a mission that will push your every being!"Gigi said, the way she said it made Kei shuffle again at how she worded it. But she knew she wasn't going to get stronger if she kept being shy...

"I am ready!"Kei said semi-confidently

Kyo smiled at his sister and the adults seemed to like her answer, soon they put light golden bands around their arms. It was a sign that it was time they earned their wings and get them ripped off. Kyo smiled at this competition and Kei expected it..

"Well then...It seems as our little angles in training are ready Gigi~"

"Well then kiddos~ Lets Go!!"Gigi said

Kyo and Kei both smiled at each other

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled as she picked up the strawberries and blueberries and among other things as she thought about how she was going to make breakfast this morning. She ended up buying a piece of fish for Sphinx even though it was not really her cat and she was jointsharing it with the real owner. Yet it still crawled it way into her heart..

Kei picked up a strawberry and ate it, the juices were so good and nice~

"Iyashii what is your favorite fruit?"she asked


----------



## Kenju (Apr 26, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou - Mission*

The sound of bones breaking can be heard. This is result of Setsuko Shirou's series of attacks. On this ship that's filled with darkness, Shirou is the light that cuts through it. The passengers of the ship are being knocked around and beaten effortlessly by the Genin boy. His sheathed katana is hitting just about anything moving that isn't the woman getting freed. 

Shirou is like a one-way train, wrecking easily through the the criminals. He's dealing with them easily, giving the scum punishment for their acts. He's almost surprised that he hasn't accidentally killed one of them by now. He's making sure all of them are knocked out, not allowing them to escape unscathed. 

He-

Something catches his attention! Stopping in his tracks before taking another step!

!!!

BOOM!!

A column of wind has exploded in front of the Saint! The strange occurrence blasts a hole  on the top floor of the ship. Shirou guards himself from the furious that disappears a second later.

What was that!?

Instead of an attack of wind being thrown in front of him, it was more that something landed in front of him and created the blast of wind. The strange part was, there was nothing seen landing.

Immediately, he turns around to the opposite direction. There, on one of the empty shipping containers 10 meters away is a girl. This girl's clothing style can be seen as rather strange, yet both her and  Shirou have something in common, black.



"*Having fun tossing those fodder around like trash, Mr. Hero? If your looking for the main culprit, I'd suggest you bring your pretty little black head over here so I can crush it! *"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date embraced his mother in a hug before turning and nodding to his father with a smile.  He had made sure they had gotten home okay and had stayed a night in Suna.  The Ikite Iru Hagane had had some... interesting effects on his body, turning his hair white.  However, after being examined by medi nin, he was told that he was fine, and he wouldn't be injured by the Living Metal unless he over exerted himself or poured too much chakra into it.

He waved goodbye to his mother and father and turned to leave, heading back to Konoha.

*LT END*​


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Fourth wheel_

Zettai looked up at the boy who would soon be the last piece in their complete set. He wasnt much a fan of the boys stark white clothing and hair, and despite the mostly calm explanation admists Shinosuke sensei's skathing remarks, Zettai noticed his well hidden aggresion in the wavering of his voice and that... unsettling look in his eyes. It was so wholely obvious that Zettai had no doubt that his sensei knew of it.

After the finished conversation between the sensei and his new student, Zettai exchanged a look with Miho, who, herself looked as if she wasnt satisfied, but, then again, who would be satisfied with anyone who made a woman wait so long. He then found himself keeping a laugh inside his head in regards to the nickname his new teammate had beed given.

He then stood himself up from where he was and brushed himself off a bit. He then put on a smile as he went up to Koji, and extended a friendly hand to him.

"Nice to have you on our team, I'm Zettai." he introduced.

Koji, who despite having a 'who-asked-what-the-hell-your-name-was' face, extended his own hand while showing he was wholely uninterested in the situation.

With a smile, Zettai firmly gripped his new teammate with his bare hand.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2011)

*Miho*

Running was the word.

Running and running and running and running and running...that should paint a very basic and clear picture of what Miho was doing. Around and around she and Zettai ran around Fuzen one lap after another. Even for her, a person who takes orders in stride, found this training to be rather ridiculous and very fatiguing. Shinosuke was more like a slaver driver than an actual teacher, but the worst thing about it was:

He seemed to enjoy putting them through this hell.

Finally at the home stretch and Miho went through, what she liked to call, the "Hellish Strenuous Trek" or the 'HST' for short. It represented a key moment when one was nearly through or at the final stretch of one's training, but was at their absolute bottom tier of stamina. The final moments would become a long arduous feeling of dread as if it would never in. Though panting and dripping with sweat Miho continued on in a slow jogging manner having passed up her teammate a while back.

Atleast she though she had, before Zettai came flying past her like a bat out of hell and finished before she did. Miho couldn't help, but be impressed at the amount of speed he gained in that short amount of time when she fixed her gaze on him as she came in a minute or two behind him. Catching her breathe Miho slouched, not bend, to allow herself to breathe. It was silly to others though Miho refused to bend or get on her knee for anyone except for her leader.

"Nice job Zettai, that was really impressive." She spoke up as she walked up and patted him on the back. He looked up at her as she in return gave a nod of further approval. As they exchanged a few pleasant words with one another a long expected and _late_ visitor decided to show himself after all this time. Their newest comrade Koji had finally reared his ugly head and as expected, and needed, her sensei decided to chew the kid out in only the way that he could.

"There is no difference between this kid and a real sheep. If you do not refer to him as such when you address you will run another lap. He is a sheep and he decided his 'loose ends' were more important than meeting the people who be his comrades on the battlefield. Calling him sheep is a step up from what he really is and that's bird shit haired trash."

Nodding her head to let her sensei knew she understood Miho flipped her hair back as she spoke up right after her teammate.

"Bird shit, thank you for wasting our time, which is un-befitting for a soldier. I'm Miho...and I'll be one your comardes in arms."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Humming gently, Iya was snapped out of his reprieve by Kei's question. *"Oh, umm, yes. Let's see...I like kiwis alot! But, for more normal fruits...I like razzberries"*. He nodded, and smiled warmly at her, tilting his head a bit. *"Why do you ask?"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2011)

*Takuya Hyomatsu*

CRASH!!!...the sound of the rear wall of the building that serves as a central base of the guild of mercenaries "The Purgatory" being destroyed and leaving a big hole on it was heard by the whole guild.*"Uh? what´s happening here?"*one of the men reunited in the second floor of the place asked though it was not long until another guy answered him"The leader and Takuya are training, you know how the leader usually doesn´t hold back with the kid"the man answered looking as well from the second floor how the training of the child of the guild was going on.

"Damn it..."a voice of the kid was heard as the cloud of dust provoked by him when he crashed against the wall started to clear. When it was gone, in the middle of the guild a kid of between 12 and 14 years old was standing while trying to recover his breath. The boy had spiky blue hair with some wisps of white hair at the front; he was wearing a long-sleeved blue shirt, black pants and black ninja sandals/shoes."Geez, I wasn´t able to avoid it"the boy said again now looking forward.

"C´mmon Takuya, you should have been able to dodge that with those eyes of yours this kind of training should be like a piece of cake, kid"a black haired man with red eyes entered through the same hole the brat made before, apparently this man was the one who sent Takuya flying"Shut up! the fact that i can see all your movements doesn´t mean I can dodge everything...I´m not as fast as you yet"the boy stated while looking at the man in front of him"Okay okay, then let´s say it´s all for today now go to rest or whatever you will have to do one or two missions today" the man said, Takuya nodded smiling"Okay Kurogane"he said and with a jump he reached the second floor of the guild and went running to his room to get ready.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro woke up early, so did the girl who was dressed in white.Yon was still asleep. "I uessed you are not comin back with us to Fuzen then." I wait for you when you return to the moutains again with your wolves" the girl said. Hakro nods as he went over to Yon to put him on Spike. Hakro looked at his brown wolfed than growled to follow him. The brown wolf followed him and Spike. She noticed that Yon was not waking up. Hakro growled saying he is tired from staying up late he will wake up when we leave. The brown wolf understood her master. It was so quiet that Hakro an his wolves already made it back to Fuzen, depending on how early they had arived.

Hakro know where he was going as he enter Yon's house, setting him in bed. Yon's mom came out, "he had a nice time, I can see when he is smiling like that." She went to find where she his the Ryo. She handeded Harko the money. "Thankyou," he pocketed the money as he left Yon's house with his two wolves. To him it was only bussines with anything as to the guy to become buddies with the boy. Hakro kept walking to walk back to the moutains to talk to that chik who showed up in the moutains. _"Another destiny that I have to break again or another promise that snap in two."_ Spike was wondering what his master thought of all this and also wanted to know what he going to do with that girl, could it be the same fate as Akina's. Spike shrued it off for now. Hakeo nor the two wolves spoke to each other as they made there way back to the forest.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 27, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "Thanks I will talk to her to fixed the shamisen later. IF you are bored you can find a way to have fun even though you are bored about it, everyone should et a chance before they died what is all about to live. Some people are colder than others with the other happy people in life. Why don't you break out for a moment to break out whatever chain you are holdin back inside of you? For Kiri you need more help and more people to break out of the chain Fuzen that is choaking Kiri. That has to be fun in Kiri, show it to me." She smiled thinking she just challange him of he was going to snap at her for some stupid reason, but she was ready for Darius to come back she was sorta taking a liking to him, everyone has there own way to be free to fly their distance. "Everyone has there own goals that are tough to reach but get there with everything we got to get there."



*Darius*

Show here fun? There was no fun in Kiri. Not that he knew of. It was taken over. He felt this village was at its end. What else was there for it? Nothing.
"Fun you say? For me its to kill but you have some other kind in mind like games or things like that right? Well the only thing i could think of is festivals thrown here. They help liberate us from that moment of darkness that we feel. Then there is looking around the place. Its beautiful i admit but i don't know if its fun. What do you consider fun?" he asked. He didn't really know fun. He never realy had it except for just a a few moments in his life. Just in thse moments had he felt the freedom that chained and choked Kiri as Akina put it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina thought for a moment, "Everyone as their own fun from time to time, even though it was stolen and have nothing else to do, it could turn out killing is fun but it saddens the people that was closed to them. I guessed that is a part of me that I have to lose for me the games and the fun go away. I guessed you can enjoy life anyway you want it to be. If there was a festivable going on now, could you take me to one? It could bring out a different side of you then killing people or animals. If there is a ending there is always a new beginning." Even though she could not see the veiw that he was talking about Kiri, but believe what he was saying about it came from his own heart.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 27, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina thought for a moment, "Everyone as their own fun from time to time, even though it was stolen and have nothing else to do, it could turn out killing is fun but it saddens the people that was closed to them. I guessed that is a part of me that I have to lose for me the games and the fun go away. I guessed you can enjoy life anyway you want it to be. If there was a festivable going on now, could you take me to one? It could bring out a different side of you then killing people or animals. If there is a ending there is always a new beginning." Even though she could not see the veiw that he was talking about Kiri, but believe what he was saying about it came from his own heart.



*Darius*

He sighed. "Sorry to say there are no festivals. There are few these days with the whole crisis going on. My mom has tried cutting some to conserve money in case we decide to rebel but its not going good. We are still to weak. My sister and me are their weapons apparently but we only agreed to free ourselves." he said shruging. He had noticed a lot of festivals canceled over the years to save money. His mom tried to do as many possible for she considred it her peoples only way to escape these times through happiness. He knew she pained to take them away.

*Diana*

She looked through books reading up to learn anything new about the mystic things of this world. A few days ago she discovered a book on tailed beast and that caught her attention. She was impressed and saddened by the jinchuuriki. She never asked her dad on them as she thought it might bring up bad memories. She wanted to learn more though. She wanted to see a tailed beast and meet a current jinchuuriki but she knew it was in vain. Only two tailed beast remained in this worl. The reast were taken including her dads Rokubi. She then gasped. One of the jinchuuriki was the Kazekage of Suna!


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT: The Fallen Angel Arc*
*Chapter 3*​
It wasn't long before they were rushing out of the village and Kei and Kyo were trailing behind the three older anbus. Kyo pushed his feet harder against the ground as Kei shocked herself for a boost. Their teachers were watching but they didn't slow down one bit for the two youngster. Pain was better left learned and accepted...

Gigi turned around, running back wards now...

Kei frowned, show off...

"You are okay back there right? Better keep up~"Gigi smiled

Kyo and Kei stopped running after the burning in their calves began to radiate though their whole body. But the Crust nor Jo stopped as they ran, Gigi stopped and watched as the kids catches their lungs and began to cough up saliva...Kei looked up at Gigi who was frowning...

But then she felt heat....

Kei looked to her side and saw her brother in running position, Kyo feet positioned behind him as the fire began to pulse beneath his feet and soon it shot up into wild circular flames. He smirked and soon the flames began to push him faster then he did running...

Kei smiled,"No time to waste..."

Kei clicked her heels together as she watched as her brother flash pass the woman. Her hair flipped up wards as Kyo passed her, Kyo and her made a brief eye contact before he sped ahead and followed Crust and Jo to the destination...

Gigi turned to Kei

"Lets go girly!!"Gigi called out

After Gigi said that Kei was already passed her, using her lighting to propel her forward. Gigi smiled, these were the kids of the Kage and they were something else...

Kyo looked behind him and saw his sister...

"Our first mission!!"he cheered happily,"I'll protect you!"

Kei smirked,"No way~"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"That is sad and a great think you are doing for Kiri. It does not need much to put on a festivable. You just need food, music and the people that surrounding you. If you want we can have one right now, it may not be grand like some of the ones you went to but it be nice, you know. I go get this old shamisen fixed up and we can started, even though it will only be you and me, it is a start. I have a feeling you are starting to think I am crazy at the moment, but have some hope." She could not help but have that soft smile on her face when everything seems down everything could come out better than expected, it was holding on till she or her friends got stronger. "You get stronger and your friends can help you."

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro did not feel tired as he enter the cabin that he supposed to be sharing with his sister. He did not get any sleep at all he kept watching his wolves and the harvest moon that brought him peace. He passed Akina's room the door was shut as she was still not there or never coming back. He kept walking towards his room as he jumps on his bed closed hs eyes and fall asleep for some sleep as Spike and the brown wolf jumped on the bed nex to him to get some sleep as well. Hakro started to dream again atleast the girl he just met was in his dreams, he guessed she could be useful then just being pretty in her werid outfit. He would talk later but it was strange that he kept seeing her. What does she wants from me and who is she? These thoughts were wrap around his brain, he shoed them away like flies to get some sleep before tonight as he slips into another strange dream.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2011)

*Takuya*

"Damn...where did i put it? where?!"the voice of Takuya shouting was heard by everyone that was getting relaxed on the second floor of the guild. As soon as the practice with Kurogane finished, the boy hurried to his room and began to prepare all what he was going to need for a normal mission. As the member of a mercenary guild he had to get his own payment just like a ninja of a hidden village would do, actually "The Purgatory", was very popular among little villages or towns, the reason was that depending on the mission the mercenary who accepts it is supposed to put the price for his/her work so it was perfect for poor towns to have such a guild near of them.

The reason why Takuya was so desperate was because he was not able to find the arm band that would identify him as the member of the guild"Crap! where could it be?!"he said while looking under his bed and everything in his room that could be hiding it from his actually very developed sight. At that moment the room was a complete mess with his underpants, shirts and "mission tools" as he calls them (ninja tools), everywhere. The sound of the door of the room opening made the boy to look towards the entrance to his room, where Kurogane was standing"Hey Takuya hurry up, I don´t think the client will be happy if you arrive late"the red-eyed man said but"where is it!!!???"the kid shouted once again.

A vein appeared on Kurogane´s head as he walked slowly towards Takuya, the child looked back when he felt someone behind him, just to receive a bump on the head"You idiot do not ignore me, bastard!"Kurogane said at a teary Takuya who was rubbing the place where the black-haired man hit him"The hell, like I care about the client, i just want to find my armband first!"the Hyomatsu boy replied"Ugh, who cares about that? when you comeback from this mission you will get a tattoo just like mine so don´t worry about that shit and go!"Kurogane explained. 

Minutes later Kazuma was ready to leave"Remember Takuya, no matter what kind of mission it is..."Kurogane said but Takuya completed the phrase"A purgatory mercenary never fails, i know...Think i´m going now, later!"he announced and began to run through the forest.


----------



## Laix (Apr 28, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Guilt_

"Oh _whatever_," she muttered as she ushered him away. He sighed and moved across to another side of the hot springs in a distant view of Tifa. She glanced over towards him, before feeling a trace of the emotion known as guilt. Why _did_ she feel guilty? He was the one who sexually harrassed her, yet she felt like she had been cold on _him_. I'll always hate myself for this, she thought to herself before moving over towards Date, still low in the water. 

"Date ... I'm sorry I overreacted a little. It was just an accident," she began, sighing deeply. "Friends?"

*Lyra Murasaki*
_A midnight breeze_

Lyra couldn't help but sigh with a smile as his cocky side was leaking through. "Idiot; if you think I'll just jump into bed with you when you snap your fingers then you'll lose much more then your virginty!" she scolded, giving him a sharp glare that told him to drop the subject. As much as she enjoyed the kiss, she didn't want things moving that fast. She's not ready to go that far, no matter how much kissing they may do. There's a lot more meaning to love then _just_ sex for Lyra, and she wanted to make sure this was _love_. She had to ...

"Listen ... I'm pretty tired and I guess we should start heading home. The fireworks have finished and everyone's had a great night, including me," she began with a sheepish smile spread across her face. She wrapped her kimono tighter around her to keep her shivering body warm against the midnight breeze that swept past them. "I'll walk ya home ... or is that your job?"

*Vaan Warholic*
_A trip to the misunderstood_

As Vaan waved goodbye to Setsuka, he whisked out the keys from his pocket and opened his door, only to be greeted by his mother just about to do the same from inside. "Mom? Where're you going? It's getting late," he inquired, raising an eyebrow at her tired appearance. Sure, she worked a lot at the Konoha Hospital as the head doctor, but she looked depressed right now.
"I'm just going to visit a friend Vaan. Are you going out?" Edie sighed, scruffling Vaan's black locks. Her expression changed into a suspicious one as she seemed to pick up on something. "Have you been out with a girl?"

_How could she tell so easily!?_ Well, being a sensor has it's advantages. "U-Uh- ... maybe! B-But that's not the point. What friend are you visiting?"
"Just an old one ..."
"Where?"
"Sunagakure. I shouldn't be too long ..." she sighed, kissing her son on the cheek before heading past him.
"Wait ... you're not seeing _him_ are you?!" Vaan spat as if the thought of this person sickened him.
"It's just to talk ... I'm a married woman Vaan," Edie finished her explaining, before heading out past Vaan in her doctors coat and heels. She was still wearing her work uniform of a tucked in shirt and skirt, but her hair was scruffy. Vaan rolled his eyes before walking inside, muttering to himself.
"She always goes to see _him _whenever she's depressed. Hakaizen this, Hakaizen that ... fucking hell ..."

After a few minutes, Vaan emerged from his house in a long sleeve black shirt with black trousers and matching shinobi sandals. His hands were shoved in his pockets as the thought of his mother and that bastard together were racing through his mind. He pictured the man taking advantage of his mother as he clenched his fist in his pocket. It was only when Setsuka arrived he cleared his mind of those negative thoughts. "Hey Setsuka ... you look nice," he smiled over the echoing of crickets in the night sky. "Ready to go?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji was quite satisfied with himself as his kick was on point and sent Thalia off the roof into a chain link fence below. He walked to the edge of the roof and looked down at her with a smile that just dripped with smugness. He put his hand on his hip and motioned with his forefinger for her to come at him. In response the girl bit her thumb and made some hand seals before a tiny pink cat-like creature appeared in a puff of smoke. Koji couldn't fight back the laughter at the feminine plush appearance of the summoning. Then laughter turned to defense as Thalia vaulted into the air above the building getting ready to swing her scythe down. Koji quickly did a back handspring so as to get out of her range but he realized she wasn't aiming for him but for the roof. Wood and smoke obscured his view and she now had cover for herself and her little plushie.

*Kukukukukuku*

"Come out come out wherever you are!?!?!?" Koji snarled as he stomped on the roof. It created a fault in the roofing as the vibrations reverberated throughout it. Koji's aim was to slow her down so he could see her in the smoke. Mew was of no consequence, no pink plush doll was a threat to the Viper.

---

*Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke*

Koji may have seemed disinterested in his teammates but he tried his best to examine them under his proverbial microscope. Zettai seemed to be the friendly type, Koji was not fond of kids like this. It was a change from all the other douchebags that think they're the shit and need to be bitten to death, at the same time over positivity was an annoyance rewarded with being bitten to death as well. When he shook Zettai's hand he felt a jolt run through him like he had just been zapped somehow. What most people's first impulse would be is to quickly take their hand away but Koji Kazama was not normal.

Kukukukukuku

They were right he held his hand as the electricity surged through him. He closed his eyes and smiled at Zettai.

"I didn't think any parents were stupid enough to name their kid brown sheep anyway. Nice to meet you Zettai." Koji fought back the urge to even grind his teeth before he let go of Zettai's hand. Koji's palm was sizzling from what he had just forced himself to endure. Zettai wasn't just some annoyingly positive type, he was the prankster type too which pissed Koji off even more. Still he knew his point had been made, Koji Kazama of Clan Mugenshi was not right in the head.

*Kukukukukuku*

He turned to Miho as she addressed him as "birdshit" and told him he was a bad soldier. It wasn't the birdshit comment that made the voices call for him to attack her right then and there, no it was her barb about how his tardiness was unbefitting of a soldier. Koji tilted his head slowly and smiled at the girl. It looked normal but their was something threatening about it. 

"I don't like that look on your face birdshit sheep. Wipe it off or I'll knock if off for you." Shinosuke's voice boomed with a stern strength and sincerity. Koji was not trying to test his sensei without knowing anything about him, and the reality was the Shinosuke was now protecting Koji whether he knew it or not. At the same time Shinosuke did not like the vibe Koji gave off, he knew he was going to have put a leash on this sheep.

"Enough fucking around. From this day forward you guys are Team 5. It doesn't matter where you're from all that matters is that we have each other's backs. When we're out there I can't depend on my friends ,my parents, my loved ones. We depend on each other, your loyalty is to each other and no one else. You're all sheep, but you're my herd. I promise no matter what, no matter how much any of you pisses me off I will be the best Sensei I can be for you. You are my teammates and my students."

"That said I think the most imperative part of a team is that you guys learn to work together. Learn how to exploit each other's strength but also hide the weaknesses of your comrades." Shinosuke pulled out two bells and smiled devilishly at his herd. It was time for the fun to begin.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 28, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Of course

He turned around and smiled at Tifa.  "O*f course, I'll always be your friend, Tifa*."  He chuckled and leaned against a warm rock.  "*Man.  No jutsu for a whole day.  That complicates things.  I don't even want to risk using the Sharingan*."  He gave a sigh and smirked over at her.  "*By the way, I really like your summoning.  Reshi does, too.  Where'd you get him*?"  Date was curious.  He didn't want another summoning, Reshiram had been his friend since he was young.  But her little cub just had an aura about him, just looking at the summon made you get the feeling you were looking at something more than what it was.


*Hakaizen Uchiha*
Old Friends

Hakaizen was lounging in his favorite chair, reading a book.  No, it wasn't from the Icha Icha series, it was a horror.  He always enjoyed a good horror story, and the best ones were the ones that made you think.  He was wearing gray pants with a deep blue t shirt on.  He didn't bother putting his vibrant red hair into his usual ponytail, letting it be the way it had grown in.  Wild, unkempt, and long.  There was a knock at his door and he looked up.  "*I wonder who that could be*?"  He put the book down, saving his place with a paper tag without the explosion jutsu formula on it, and cross his front room over to the door.  He opened the door and smiled.  Standing there was his best friend, Edie Nakano.  

"*Ah, hello Edie.  Please, come in*."  He moved to the side to let her into his home.  "*You know your timing is terrible.  My wife just left, she could have made us some tea.  But... You always did make the best tea*."  Once she was in he closed the door and motioned to his chair, sitting on the sofa.  His home wasn't a traditional Japanese home, as his wife was a furniture enthusiast.  They had furniture from all over the world that she had sent him to go pick up for her.

"*What can I do for you, Edie*?"


*Setsuka Yomura*
A Date!  Kinda...

Setsuka landed, passing Edie as she did.  The woman always filled her with a sense of admiration.  She was probably Setsuka's biggest role model, as she was probably the strongest ninja in the whole village.  She smiled at Vaan as he complimented her clothing and asked her if she was ready.   She blushed a bit, but not too much.  "*Thanks, Vaan-kun.  You look handsome.  I'm ready*."  She stood next to him and wrapped her arms around his right arm, standing close to him.


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

He shook his head at that, this was the end of their night. He had to cut off ties with this girl before anything became to serious between them. He didn’t even mean to get to close to her. Never had it in the back of his head, he was a player. A girl’s man, but he was feeling himself attracted to this one. But why? She wasn’t anything special…On the looks scale she was just a regular 5...

He sighed as he turned to her, “I believe that you are capable to make it home without dying.” Kyo stated before turning around and leaving her.

Kyo placed his hands in his yukata as he thought about what type of night he had. This was getting out of hand, his ‘feelings’ was getting out of hand. This mood, this everything…Damn that female. Kyo was now walking along a creek. His eyes on the sparkling blue water, that water reminded  him of Kei blue eyes…

He took out another red spider lilie and twirled it around his hands until the thing caught on fire….

“So weak…”Kyo stated

* Kei Aosuki *

“No reason!” Kei smiled but then she placed a little box of razzberries into the cart as she walked to the check out counter with her little bag of things. She brought them and refused any special discount that the lady at the counter offered her because of her mothers doing of making a place for her and her mother to stay when she was younger..

Kei then took out the thing of razzberries and handed it to Iyashii…

“Thank you again for today, I need to get home now~” Kei said, “Enjoy you helped me out a lot!”


Sphinx on the other hand didn’t think so but he was content with his fish and the boy distance away from the girl.


----------



## Laix (Apr 28, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Hmph_

Tifa thought about it herself and began to wonder. Young Kain was laying on the top of one of the stones not far from Tifa and Date as she thought about this. Just where was he from? So far, she had no idea. "According to the old man ... he's a rare summoning; like his whole family was wiped out, but they left a young cub. Now, the shinobi world seems to have lost track of where these creatures live, so they can't produce anymore for mainstream shinobi. I think I'm one of the few in the world that can summon them at this moment. He's a strange one too - whenever I summon him, instead of smoke ... flames appear. He literally just bursts from flames, and I find it quite amazing," she admitted as she rambled on about young Kain. "What about Reshi? How'd you get him?"

*Edie Warholic*
_Desperate times call for ... sake_

Edie entered his house without saying a word, her face almost dead and her feet dragging across the floor. She whipped off her heels and sat down on his sofa, leaning on the arm. "Hakaizen ... I can't do it anymore. I give up, I give up on it all," she began, mumbling her words. "I can't ... I can't keep doing this all for him. Years ago, it looked like the best way. But with work and the MLA ... it's just all too much. I never get a break, and when I try to at home, he's either gone or we're lying to the kids. I hate married life," she rambled on with her problems, rubbing her eyes after she was done. She was tired and just needed a good drink to ease her problems.

"With most of my friends out of town, I had to turn to you. Even to this day I feel like things between me and Tenshi are on edge and ... oh fuck it," she reached into her bag and dragged out a large bottle of sake that she had picked up before. Edie began drinking straight from the bottle before offering Hakaizen some.

*Vaan Warholic*
_Abracadabra_

Vaan smiled as she wrapped herself around his arm like a child with it's favourite toy. Minutes flew by whenever he even touched her. It was like she was some sort of curse, and in all honesty - she was. Now, he wasn't the old Vaan, but seemed to be more social now she was here. "I was thinking we could go to that Seven Leaf Cafe with the summons as waiters. My mom used to go there all the time with her teammates," he smiled as he led her down the main road, where they soon came to the restaurant lit up in the night sky. Many people were bustling around the place, and the neon lights and monkey waiters were giving off a positive atmosphere.

Vaan walked inside with Setsuka before being seated in a booth. After they sat down, a flamingo dropped off a menu before gracefull returning to the kitchen. "These guys ... are quite a bunch!" he smirked, opening the menu. "I'll treat ya. I'd taken some money from my mother's purse just before I left. She's probably drunk with some guy right now so I'll doubt she even notice that, among other things ..."

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The wiltering rose_

"Like I'd want to be seen walking with you," she shot back before crossing her arms and walking away in an opposite direction to him. She wasn't sure why it ended suddenly on such bad terms, but she was slightly glad she did. Lyra couldn't have herself falling for such a guy, she just couldn't. She can do much better surely? For one, he's rude ... yet fiesty. He's cocky at times ... but his serious face is cute. He's just a dick in general ... bu-

"Enough already!" she roared as she walked across a field of various flowers. They seemed to move with the wind as Lyra's emotions were taking different directions. One moment she was euphoric, then another furious. Now, she was fustrated, leaving the petals affected by her wild emotions unharmed for now. 

Lyra sighed, falling down into the field of flowers. The petals seemed to burst and flutter around her as she looked up to the sky, thinking of tonight. Now, she didn't feel like going home, and could just spend all night thinking about life in this large, empty field. Such a gem of a place was hard to find these days ...


----------



## Olivia (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As she landed on the roof she felt a tremor, he wasn't wasting any time was he? She noticed due to it the dust started to clear, her position would be obvious soon enough, but she only needed a few seconds. After making eye contact with Mew she nodded as she threw her scythe at him, spinning in the air. She smiled as she prepared herself for what he would do, if he noticed her and dodged the scythe.


----------



## River Song (Apr 28, 2011)

*Suneko*

He sprant doen the rough stone path, glad to be away from that insuferable boy. In all his life he had never met such a grating person. He jskidded to a halt with a small _screech_. He proceeded to walk through the great gates of Konoha, he had taken a rest on the way back so he was quite refreshed. He walked to the park, it was curently being cleaned up, rumour has it there had been a battle here. He could still see the cracks in the earth and the faint glitter of glass. 

He walked over to a tree and sat down, letting his head lull to the side as he took a deep breath, enjoying the smel of grass and pine. He thaught about his life, where was it going to go, he knew he wanted to be a jonin amd he was nowere near that but what happens after that. Does he join Anbu, does he train a team or does he simply do field missions. His head clouded with thaughts he looked up to the clear blue sky


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len stomped down to the park, still pissed off. Stupid Thalia. Stupid, idiot girl. Why was she such a...a..._a stupid idiot!?_

Suddenly, he was tripping over something and he went sprawling. *"Fuck!" *he cursed, rolling over. Sitting up, he saw it was a kid, sitting under a tree. *"Who the fuck are you!?" *he asked angrily.


----------



## River Song (Apr 28, 2011)

*Suneko*

"Fuck, who the hell are you" Great he was getting a migraine now he thught rubbing his head. He sat staring at the boy with pursed lips trying to control his temper..... it was in vain.

" If you don't shut up and be respectfull to your peers I WILL castrate you; and to those with an Iq of less than ten" he said pointedly at Len"I will cut of your balls" he yelled, this day was terrible, first he was given a mission with a lazy ned and now the patients of the mental institutuion were on a day trip


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2011)

*Takuya Hyomatsu*

The boy kept running and jumping from branch to branch, stopping on a bi and thick branch to rest a little he opened his little bag, not that he needed all of that but it was only in case of something out of the plan were to happen. Looking in his bag, he found the paper, when he took it he began to read, it was the mission assigned to him. Apparently a little girl was too spoiled for her own good and was Takuya´s job to hit her with a little piece of reality.



> Mission Request:​Mission: Gimmie
> Client: Nic
> Team Slot: Takuya Hyomatsu
> Description: So get this my little cousin, the spoil brat keeps being spoiled. Well let me just tell you our family works hard for their money, so I am hiring you to take her with you around in the wild. Show her what real people do! And how to make a living! Take as long as you want..See ya~



"Hmmm...so I have to do something like babysit some spoiled girl? I just hope she is old enough to not have to change her pampers"he said the last with a horrified expression as he remembered the last time he babysat someone the little shit just made pee on his shirt and then slept...such asshole."Well depending on her age i will decide what the price would be, it´s a relieve that Kuro-nii lets us choose the price for the mission"after that the kid stood up and rushed once again towards his destination.


----------



## Burke (Apr 28, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_New punk..._

As Zettai gripped Koji's hand, he noticed the boys intense resiliense, as well as a burning smell. "Tsk, what a punk..." He thought, he really started to think about these mugenshi, but his outward appearance showed otherwise.

Zettai smiled and released from Koji. "Haha, pretty impressive." He said as he then proceeded to not adsress Koji's last comment. _"Smiling like a punk..."_ He thought again, but he then figured it was all worth it seeing as the sensei seemed to like him least at the moment.

They all then turned to face Shinosuke sensei who then began addressing them. Zettai certainly found himself enjoying the part that ridiculed Koji. He then had a proud feeling as their new sensei addressed them all for the first time as team 5. Later on, as many now know, they will be known only as the Three Yakkaimono, but, until then, they had more present matters to attend to. The bell test.

"Tsk, damn it..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 28, 2011)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*
Regrets

Hakaizen held up his hand, turning down her offer for sake.  It was best he stayed sober while she was drinking.  He would try something stupid if he was drunk, it took a huge amount of will not to pull something sober.  The book had been closed on him and Edie, or at least that's what he told himself, but he couldn't help himself.  She was his first love and their relationship had been ended prematurely.  There was still so much he wanted to do with Edie, still so many things left unsaid between them.  But that was the past, and this was the present.  He had to be a friend right now, and a friend doesn't pull crap like that.  He reached out and gave her back a pat.

"*I'm sorry, Edie.  What I'm going to say next you may or may not like, but I am your friend, so I'm going to be honest, and have your best interests in mind.  Vaan, Len, Tifa... they're all ninja now.  As parents... we see our kids and still think of those fragile infants we have to protect, but they aren't.  Tifa and Date came by with their team on a mission.  A friend of mine told me about it, said they had been ambushed by enemy ninja.  When I got there, Date and Tifa had handled the situation quite nicely, and showed potential far beyond their ranks.  It made me realize that our kids are becoming adults faster than I would like to admit.  Tell them the truth, Edie.  Stop lying to them.  Sit down with Kinzey and just talk it out with them.  It'll hurt at first, but it's for the best, isn't it?  And after that you should probably talk to Tenshi as well.  Just get everything out in the open*."  He remembered seeing his son collapse after the battle, he felt like he had aged fifty years when his child passed out.  He gave a sigh.  "*Well, that's my spiel.  I could use that sake now*."  He chuckled.  Remembering the end of his relationship with Edie, his relationship with his own parents, seeing his son hurt... it was too much.  The pain built up in his chest, but, as a man and ninja, he did not show it.  Not a single tear was allowed to fall from his eyes.  He got up and walked to the kitchen, coming back with a bottle.

"*This is special sake, made from a bunch of shit you probably don't care about right now.  It tastes good and it's... potent.  It's here if you want some*."  He set down to Sake drinking glasses and filled them both up, taking one and downing it in a single gulp.  Immediately the fire coursed through his veins.  He gave a sigh and poured another cup, drinking it down.


*Date Uchiha*
Summonings

"*Reshi was originally my mom's second dragon summon.  Her original one was Reshi's dad, a huge silver dragon named Kyurem.  That dragon was incredible and made you scared just looking at him.  His Ice Release was incredibly, and he could use moisture in the air to freeze you solid.  My mom still has him.  Reshi was a baby when he was given to her, around the same time I was leaving for Konoha.  When I graduated the academy, he was given to me as a gift*."  He smiled at her.  "*Wow, so when you summon him he emerges from flame?  That's pretty cool.  It's too bad his family got wiped out like that... I can't even imagine the pain that would cause.  But hey, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?  And from the looks of him, Kain could turn out to be pretty damn strong*."


*Setsuka Yomura*
Dinner

Setsuka was worried about his mom, but it wasn't her place to judge or badger him with questions.  She nodded and looked at the menu.  "*Thanks, Vaan-kun.  I'll have the sliced beef, bell pepper, and onion bowl, please*."  She smiled at Vaan and put her hands on the table, trying to seem less nervous than she really was.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 28, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "That is sad and a great think you are doing for Kiri. It does not need much to put on a festivable. You just need food, music and the people that surrounding you. If you want we can have one right now, it may not be grand like some of the ones you went to but it be nice, you know. I go get this old shamisen fixed up and we can started, even though it will only be you and me, it is a start. I have a feeling you are starting to think I am crazy at the moment, but have some hope." She could not help but have that soft smile on her face when everything seems down everything could come out better than expected, it was holding on till she or her friends got stronger. "You get stronger and your friends can help you."



*Darius*

I guess a festival is just people, music and food. Darius muttered to himself. Though it also needed fun and happiness. "You know its getting pretty late. Maybe its time to turn it for the night." he said. "Tomorrow your training will start and you need to be in good shape and not sleepy for talking to me." he said throwing a smirk. As he walked away to his room he looked back. "Then maybe we could do a mini festival of our own." he said. He hasn't been to one in months and was itching to go to one.  He wished to have fun and take his mind of the situation. Plus he knew Diana was itching to buy new cloths and that offered her the perfect excuse.  He shook his head. She really loved to spend money. He wondered how'd she turned out in a poorer family without her current benifets.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2011)

*Takuya*

A couple of hours passed before Takuya could get to the town where the client lived, from the distance it looked like a very peaceful place though probably he could change his mind later. Making a big jump he came out from between the trees landing on the rooftop of a house, looking at the sheet of paper in his hand he re-read to be sure that the town was the correct place"Now it´s time to find this Nic person" jumping off from the roof he landed in the middle of the street scaring a couple of people that were working in a store, feeling the eyes of everyone on him he decided to ask for directions to the first person he sees.

"Hey oldman, do you know where does this Nic guy live?"he asked, the old man looked carefully at the paper until he made an expression as if he knew something*"Yeah, it should be Nicky, that youngster told me that he hired the services f the purgatory to teach a lesson to his kid, he lives in the farm that is at the other side of the town."*the oldman said"Okay thank you old man!"with that he left towards the so called farm.

Fifteen minutes were enough for Takuya to find the place, as soon as he entered he saw a blond guy who was feeding some animals. The blond turned his head to look at the mercenary and then smiled"Yo, cousin! Are you from "The Purgatory"?"he asked, Takuya only nodded before the man spoke again"Good, good, please come in to give you the details of the job"the guy said and walked towards the house that was in front of the farm.While inside the building the blond started to talk again"Well you see cousin, my little girl is just too spoiled, she thinks that she can get whatever she wants only by asking for it and when we tried to make her understand that life was not that easy she just started to cry out loud and tells us to leave her alone every time so i would like you to teach her how the real life is".

Takuya thought a little about it but then his thoughts were interrupted by a voice"Papa, who´s this weird guy? he stinks and looks like an idiot".

A vein appeared on Takuya´s head as he was trying to calm down, after it he just sighed and looked at nic"Well as how I see it....The thing will go like this, I will take her to the forest and leave her alone for some days just checking on her from the shadows to protect her in case of something going wrong, then I will pass some time with her to look how much has she learned...is that okay with you?"Takuya stated and then asked"Use the method and the time you think it is necessary. Then How much will it be for this mission mr. mercenary?"Nic asked, Takuya thought about it once more just to say"It will cost you 50,000 ryos, I think it is a fair price....after some days she will be able to help you and will return here safely"he said and Nic nodded accepting the price while the blonde girl just looked at both her father and Takuya as if they were retarded or something.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 28, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"You can have some extra energy to keep going till you break down. You should not stop go past your limits. I see you in the morning, I will not tell Diana about the festivable intill we can pulled it off. Good night,Darius." She walked towards Diana's room and knock on her door. _"I hope I did not bother her at this time at night. The shamisencould wait till after the first training session."_ She could not help but blushed, _"It is my second day in Kiri, why should I have a crush on some one I guessed met anyway. He is a okay guy. Don't know where this is going but starting to delevolped some friends is nice than being alone."_ She stops a yawn from coming as she covers up her emotions before Diana open the door, she touch the door to feel the fancy markings as she gets a mental picture of what it looks like as she waits to get a answer or not. Akina thinks of her thoughts as she wonders about Hakro but needs to forget him and move on.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 28, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "You can have some extra energy to keep going till you break down. You should not stop go past your limits. I see you in the morning, I will not tell Diana about the festivable intill we can pulled it off. Good night,Darius." She walked towards Diana's room and knock on her door. _"I hope I did not bother her at this time at night. The shamisencould wait till after the first training session."_ She could not help but blushed, _"It is my second day in Kiri, why should I have a crush on some one I guessed met anyway. He is a okay guy. Don't know where this is going but starting to delevolped some friends is nice than being alone."_ She stops a yawn from coming as she covers up her emotions before Diana open the door, she touch the door to feel the fancy markings as she gets a mental picture of what it looks like as she waits to get a answer or not. Akina thinks of her thoughts as she wonders about Hakro but needs to forget him and move on.



*Diana*

As she studies the tailed beast looking more into them with her excitment growing she hears a knock. Who would knock on her door this late at night? She sighed putting her book down and opening the door. Her eyes lit up with excitment. "Hello..Akina was it? What can i do for you? Do you want tea?" she said acting perky. She would know about them. "Oh by the way. You know the Kazekage? She has the One Tailed Bijuu in her right?" she asked. She wanted to know more about them. She knew about 2 of them that being Sanbi and Rokubi but she wanted info on all of them and personal one from experience not assumptions. She had heard that the Ichibi had an ultimate sand defense. She wanted to know if it was true.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2011)

*Takuya*

"Okay then, with all the points about the business clear i shall be taking her for some days"the Hyomatsu said and began to walk towards the dorr where the girl was"Take who?, are you taking papa?"the girl asked with an innocent tone of voice but"Sorry Aoi-chan but you need to learn some things about life so....this boy will be taking you to the forest"Nic said explaining the situation to his daughter though Aoi´s reaction was...well expected for Nic and literally a pain for Takuya. As soon as the blonde heard those words, she went near of Hyomatsu and kicked him in the shin, the boy was only able to go down and rub the place where the girl kicked him. 

Meanwhile Aoi was making one of her usual tantrums"I don´t want to go papa, i don´t want to go, I don´t want to go, I DON´T WANNA GOO!!!!!"she said while crying and crawling on the floor, a big sweat drop and a vein appeared this time on Takuyta´s head, probably 50,000 ryos was too cheap.....Aoi was really annoying."Heheheh...sorry cousin, I will get her ready for you in some minutes, just wait a little"Nic said and took Aoi to a room. 

Half an hour passed until Nic and Aoi came out from the room, the girl changed her clothes, now , how did Nic control her? the answer was easy, the lollipop in her mouth was the one to do the job"/This will be a long mission/"Takuya thought resigned. 

The boy took the girl from the waist despite the complains of the girl who never stopped calling him idiot, ass hole, retard, etc. during the way to the forest, specially when Takuya made jumps from a great height, the girl was only becoming more annoying.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 28, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina walked into Diana's room, she asked her if she wanted tea. "I hope I am not bothering you at this late hour. Your brother told me you had string to fix this shamisen." She also Diana ask about her mom and the one tailed Ichibi. "My mom had the Ichibi since she was four when the Ichibi was extracted from her dad. That is why me and my brother carry around apouch of sand, so she can travel to get to where the heck we are. You want to learn more about them some more. I have a felling we are going to take a trip to Suna soon." _"I guessed I could tell her everything about the Ichibi or she really wants to meet the Kazekage or the Ichibi for first hand experience. She know what happen to the rest icluding the hosts that contained them."_ She was in her thoughts as her emotions changed to somewhat serious as her mind was on the tailed beasts, was wondering if it was true if the Ichibi felt about her when she ended u like this was this hatrid or love. Could have somethig else happen for me to end up dead, or the Ichibi truly safed my life who knows.


----------



## Laix (Apr 29, 2011)

*Edie Warholic*
_Shut up I'm talking!_

"Don't even make me go into it! First of all I've bore children descended from the motherfuckin' devil," she slurred, having finished her large bottle of sake before Hakaizen had even gone to get more. "But I guess his other children with ... t-that girl with the shoddy haircut are devils too ... yaay~" Hakaizen went into the kitchen and poured her a drink, before handing it to her. She quickly chugged the drink down before taking off her doctor's coat and laying down on the sofa.

"Do you want to know the worst thing about it? We haven't told the children. Oh wait- I just told you that. B-B-But I-uh ... things would've been so much easier if you'd never "died" dickhead!"

*Tifa Warholic*
_Summonings_

"Wow, that's amazing! Vaan wants to get a contract with the Exceeds as do I. I want to have too summonings - essentially a cat and a dog, but the dog is more of a tiger and the cat can fly. Though, I'm not sure wether to get a super-smart Exceed or one of those super-huge ones! Oh wait, you don't know what they are, do you?" Tifa giggled, stroking her hair back. "A summoning that runs in the family ... we have that with Happy. His and my mom's sensei was the personal summon of my grandfather, so I hope me and my summon could train under my mom and Happy-chan. That would be nice."

After explaining her wishes, she went and sat down on a rock underwater, making more of her visible while barely covering her chest. The amount of steam around put her at ease, and she hoped that Date wouldn't have another one of those moments. "So, do you want to get another summoning for yourself?"

*Vaan Warholic*
_All you hear is-_

"Ah, no no no. Let's make it more interesting," he began with a smirk as he spread the menu out on the table. He traced down the list of dishes with his finger before finding the one he had in his mind. "Here - a large platter of curry and a sundae for two to share. I thought ... that'd I try curry. JUST THIS ONCE!" he chuckled, passing the menu over to her.


----------



## River Song (Apr 29, 2011)

*Yata*

"So what do you plan to do with your life?" he said as they sat down in the grass. The sneezed quite loudly "Damn hayfever" he muttered playing with a bit of grass. They had gotten a take-out from Ichiraku's. "Me, I plan to perfect my glass release become a jonin and teach gennin like us" he said lazidly as he made a glass replica of a catterpillar, he then softened the glas and created a cocoon and then a buterfly.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*
Don't Look Back, Don't You Dare

Hakaizen let out a laugh and smirked at Edie.  "*You and me?  Nah.  It was nice while it lasted Edie, it really was, but you're my best friend.  I couldn't drag you into the messed up life I had back then.  I had to leave everything behind, sever my ties with EVERYTHING just to have a somewhat normal life.  For a while I was going around with my haired died white and saying my name was Jinpachi Masamune.  You don't want to be a part of that*."  He took another drink of his sake and leaned back in his seat.  

"*Besides, with Kinzey you've gone and had three great kids.  It may not be a cup of tea, and yeah there's so many hardships that some days you wake up and stare at the door thinking all you had to do was run away and you would never be found.  But then you remember the way your kids smiled up at you when they were little more than infants... you remember the way the person you married gazed into your eyes as they said that they would love you for now and forever... and you realize that all the strife... it's all worth it.  Just to see Miyabi smile, or watch Date learn a new jutsu or grow stronger...  I'm not glad we didn't work out.  But I am glad where we ended up*."

He set down the cup and gazed at her seriously.  "*And what about this "Devil Gene."  The power that Kinzey bestowed upon his children... have you identified which ones have the gene?  Have you told anyone outside of myself?  You know how closed-minded the Leaf Village elders can be*."  Hakaizen knew that better than anyone.  The elders harbored shadowy untrust for him seeing as he was Uchiha, but wouldn't allow him to kill his mother.  They had said she had done a good job in killing his father, a wandering Uchiha.  Men with his power have no business wandering outside of their village.  Hakaizen had come very close to killing them that day.


*Date Uchiha*
Summonings All Around

"*Yeah, I've seen Happy, I was hanging out with Len when I saw him with your mom.  Exceed, huh?  Now that's pretty cool."  Date shrugged as she asked him if he planned on getting a second summon.  "I was going to, but then I decided to stay with Reshiram.  My mom told me that Kyurem started out the same way, but after a while grew into this amazingly strong dragon, capable of damn near leveling villages.  She told me that Reshiram had even more hidden potential than Kyurem had.  His abilities when he grows up... well, they'll be incredible to say the least*."  He sat up.

"*It's so strange, going to a hot spring in another Nation.  But I grew up in Suna so I'm used to it.  But to think this had been here the whole time...  Dad used to talk about secrets hidden in the desert, like he's been here thousands of times.  Knowing him he probably has*."


*Setsuka Yomura*
Making a Change

Setsuka giggled and nodded.  "*Sure, thing, Vaan-kun*."  She leaned across the table, her breasts up against him as she kissed his cheek.  "*It makes me happy to see you trying new things*!"  She sat back down and smiled at him, her face and cheeks in her palms.


----------



## Laix (Apr 29, 2011)

*Edie Warholic*
_What if?_

Edie gave out a deep sigh as she stared up to the ceiling with a dull expression. The one thing that wandered her mind for years was simply what if? What if Hakaizen had never dissapeared, and they carried on as normal? She knew for sure she would have half the enemies she does now, and life would be much easier. But was all the hate and suffering she had to go through just to be with Kinzey worth it? Or was it a teenage crush that never died? "Oh shut up! Shut up, shut up, SHUT UP with his name!" she screamed, smashing her feet against the sofa's arm, snapping it off. "I don't want to hear his name ... not now. All you seem to say is 'talk it out, talk it out' but it's gone past that! You think I haven't talked to him before!? I don't want to live like this!" 

She sat up properly on the sofa, quickly wiping away any sign of a tear. In her eyes, she saw it as the day that her and Hakaizen last spoke before he _"died"_. Edie had a choice - she either give herself in to Jelvia, or risk having her family killed. Being young and oblivious to things, she decided to be brave and cut off all ties with him. It was only by chance he _"died"_, and her life spiralled out of control. 

Now, here she was with three children descended from the man she despised. What if she had chosen not to cut off all ties? She would've been waiting for him when he came back, and they could've continued like nothing had happened. Edie didn't feel anything for him, but she couldn't help but wander _what if_? She loved her life with Kinzey and she loved her children, but she just wished things were more simple.

"I don't ... I don't hate my children. No mother can do that. I don't hate Kinzey either- I just don't feel as madly in love as I did when we first married. I still love him, but ... it's not the same. It's the fact he's got this secret family makes me wander what he does when he's gone. You know ... is he having an affair with Tenshi? Does he love the girls more then his own? It kills your mind slowly ... jealousy ..."

*Tifa Warholic*
_Hmm?


_"I bet Reshi would be a fine summoning," she smiled warmly before turning around and heading towards the changing areas. Kain saw this and walked slowly past the slippery rocks. "I'm going to head to bed now, I'm getting tired," she yawned, climbing out of the springs. J seemed to have already head off to bed and taken those women with him, much to Tifa's expectations. "Come on Kain," she smiled, wrapping a towel around herself before picking up the cub. She grabbed her clothes in a sack before heading to her room on the third floor.

Once inside, she dumped her bag of clothes on her bed before putting Kain down. "There you go. I guess you're tired," she chuckled, putting on her underwear and her white vest before sitting down on her bed. "I'm not even that tired ... yet I just had to get out of those springs. Why ...?"
*
Vaan Warholic*
_Pretty baby_

Vaan nodded and handed the menu to the waiter, who had walked off to get their orders. "You know, I wanted to go to the festival instead to be honest. The Usagi one near Fuzengakure ... but it's a bit of a walk," he began, resting his head on his hand while twirling a fork on the table. "But it doesn't matter ... you look gorgeous today, and that's all I can ask for," he smiled as he aimed the fork towards her. Her reflection could be seen through the silver as he twirled it around his fingers. "I think I'm ... ah, _forget_ it."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*
Jealousy

"*You think I don't know jealousy, Edie?  I woke up from a come that took years away from me, years I'll never be able to get back.  When I woke up you had so far surpassed me I had no hope of catching up.  I was happy for you... but it hurt.  But you know what hurt more?  Seeing you with Kinzey.  That hurt the most.  I know jealousy.  That's why you talk it out and you keep talking it out.  There's no medical ninjutsu for jealousy.  There's no quick fix, no remedy.  It stays with you*."  He sighed.

"*But now things are different.  The game has changed, Edie.  They days when our parents would take each other to dances and promise to be together fo rlife are over.  Everywhere you look there's going to be something secretive, something more to the story.  It comes down to one question: are you willing to break Kinzey's trust?  If you don't trust him, and decide to tail him when he goes to visit his other children... what will you do if he finds out.  How do you think he will react*?"


*Date Uchiha*
Stranger

Date bade her a short goodbye and left the springs as well, opting to explore the village hidden in the Kain Waterfalls.  He quickly changed and walked around the city, loving the feel of the calm, night air.  He was standing in an abandoned park when he heard footsteps.  He turned to see a tall man standing there.



"*So...  You are the newest generation to my lineage.  An Uchiha.  Hopefully you become stronger than my useless son.  But... with that green hair of yours I don't have much hope for that*."

Date rose an eyebrow.  "*Who are you*?"

"*I have many names, many aliases... but please, call me Kazuya.  It's a pleasure to meet you.  You must be Date.  Well I have one thing to tell you.  Keep those eyes of yours strong.  I'm sure we'll meet again one day.  Make sure my blood wasn't spoiled on you, boy*."


*Setsuka Yomura*
Anywhere You Want to Go

Setsuka smiled at him, blushing brightly.  "*Thank you.  You are handsome tonight as well, Vaan-kun*."  She cupped his face gently in her hands and bestowed upon him a deep, wonderful kiss, before slowly pulling away.  "*A festival?  Well if you want to go, let's go.  We're ninja.  There's no distance we can't travel, Vaan-kun*."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 29, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji couldn't see through the smoke immediately but his eyes darted looking side to side. He was waiting to spot her then he would shoot out at her like a bat out of hell with his Dirty Boots. As he looked he began to hear something swirling in the smoke as it cleared. Before he knew it he could see the glint of steel as her scythe was homing in on him. The velocity was impressive for a girl of Thalia's stature, but out of the corner of his eye he could see Thalia, but her position was protected because the scythe was in between them.

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji kicked the ground and sped forward, his speed increased even further than it had previously. However such was the hubris of youth as he headed straight on towards the scythe ducking underneath it. 

*Arghh!!*

Koji grinded his teeth as the scythe ever so lightly dug into his shoulder creating a gash. However he was now upon Thalia. Anger etched on his face he brought his fist down aiming to punch her square in the face. Girl or not he didn't care.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro jerked away when he smelled her scent, "you are not staying with me. I rather kick you out then have a haunting of Kiri in my face at the moment." He show no emotion at the moment as he looked out the window seeing there was some day light atthe moment. The girl sighd, "you need more training at the moment and some genjutsu to go with that emotional hole in your gut."  "I have no remorse to what happen to anyone and my messed up teammate had not shown up again." "I train you gain my keep around here or you do the same in the moutains." "So I get the point why who follow me back to Fuzen to get more revenge on me. To see me in more pain then ever." "I tell you ,y reason later as you have no earn anything but yourself." "The only thing I need are my wolves nothing else but a master to help me to the top."

"I don't belong to any village, I live in the wild like you and your sister, so come on let's get to soe training." Hakro looked at Spike and the brown wolf. He noticed they would still sleeping and decide not to bother them. "Fine, but teach me something new, leave my woles out of this fight or training at the moment." "That is fine, another night under the harvest moon is greast for some training from the wolf spirit himself. Hakro looked at her thiking she is crazy or got hit in the head a few times with crazy ideas from it. _"Did she escaped from a nut house or something"_ Hakro thought as he got up not botherig his wolves. "When the time comes you will have more than few wolves you have more." "I doubt it I run in a small pack of my own."

Hakro walked out of the cabin as the girl in white follow him behind the cabin and away to not destroyed it i the progressed, it belong to his sister too. They would hve to fight for that later in life or be able to shared it with their crazy emotions. Hakro got into a fighting stance in case this girl showed him something he was ready for it. The girl did not do the same she did a few handseals to cast a genjutsu on him. Hakro started hearing voices but that did not stop him to caused painn to himself for the love ones saying things that could hurt someone deep down. Hakro did not cared he rused foward to attak the girl wolf style.


----------



## River Song (Apr 29, 2011)

*Joane*

She had sent out orders by bird. She had told the brats to meet her here at the training fields. She sighed holding her head in her hands why did the idiots give her of all people a gennin team. Her the former anbu and member of the torture and interigation core, her as some most delicately put it the psychotic bitch. 

She had arived early, and she would of expected her gennin's to arive early, trying to impress her like they would their fuckwit academy teacher. She played around with a kunai in her hands; let the games begin.

*Yata(LT)*

He walked at a slow pace up the dirt road to the training fields, he had received a letter by bird that there sensei wanted to meet them here. He wondered what there sensei would be like. He wouldn't mind a male; maybe he could check out his ass if he ran behind him when on missions.

He walked into the training field. At the other end was a girl, damn, who was playing with a kunai, looking complacent. He walked up to her and introduced himself" I am Yata Zagarami, please to meet you" he said in a formal tone.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 29, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Veign Eldersword*
> Putting the Plan into Motion
> 
> Veign nodded at Kyuui as he left and readied himself, drawing his sword and pouring chakra into it.  He waited for his moment quietly, nodding when Kyuui was allowed successful entrance to the village.  He dropped to the ground, keeping to the bushes.  He closed his eyes and allowed a slow, steady exhale to leave his body.
> ...



*IKUTO UCHIHA*

He soon was strained and taken to the main camp. Thrown like a prisoner into the ground and then threaten by the leader. He soon pounded Kyuui why the hell would he do that? Soon he heard a certain commotion out side. Veign did it. He smirked and escape the ropes, kyuui didn't tie them properly so was able to swiftly release them. 

He soon started making hand signs and inhaling air into his chest, along with a small amount of chakara he released.

"Fire Ball Jutsu!"

A fire ball has appeared before the leaders eyes and clashing with his body. Fire engulfed the tent burning everything inside the tent. Ikuto soon grabbed the man, all burned and damaged before getting out of the camp and rejoining with Veign.

"Not bad Eldersword, we have the leader here. We must hurry to the village!"

Ikuto looked back a Kyuui and hurried to the village to inform them about all of this.

He soon reached the village and rushed to the kage office he told them about everything and how they were being followed, they soon sent high rank ninja to stop them. The mission was finally finished and all the ninja were apprehended. They got paid and were free to return to their villages.

"Mission complete. It was a pleasure working with you all I hope we see each other soon" 

He turned his back towards them and headed out to his village, but first to start scouting a bit in fuzen...

---------------------------------------------------

*Ikuto Uchiha/LT*

Shana was soon surrounded by a flurry of fireballs around her it didn't matter how strong her lightning barrier, so she had to counter it with another more powerful jutsu. She quickly made a certain amount of hand signs, with a smirk she finished and inhaled deeply. She soon shot three dragons of fire towards his fireballs.

"Fire Style: Great Dragon Fire Technique!"

The fires engulfed his hozenka, Ikuto eyes widen with amazement, but he needed to dodge this he dodged them to the best of his abilities, but even doing this the fires had damaged his body, he soon was engulfed with a lot of pain coursing throughout portions of his body: legs, arms, ribs. The fire soon clashed behind him on the wall exploding and causing a hole in the wall. 

"What the hell?"

"This is the second jutsu you made me use... You're quite strong, or rather I'm getting to soft on you."

"...!!"

So they were about to fight like real ninja, huh? Very well, this though made Ikuto smirk. He was exited, he soon ran out the broken wall and out into the roof tops. 

"Running away huh?"

She followed him until the very end soon reaching the deep part of the forest.

"Here we can fight seriously without causing too much trouble in the village."

"Ha! You're saying you fighting without all your strength"

"Check your chakara levels"

"!!"

"You didn't take the lightning barrier out. You wasted a considerable amount. And this could work for me."

"Cleaver... using that as a distraction huh?"

"Let's end this"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2011)

*Takuya*

"Well we are here"Takuya said looking around making sure that they were at the lake, he was going to teach her how to survive in the wild. As soon as they stopped, Aoi managed to escape from Takuya only to take some distance while crawling "Now I will explain you...ouch!"a rock thrown to his head interrupted him"Shut up, retard! i want to go back to the farm with papa!!! so now take me back!"the blonde said and threw another rock though this time Takuya was able to dodge it"Nope my mission is to leave you here for a while so don?t complain because you will be alone for some days"the mercenary said with his eyes closed while crossing his arms but the girl apparently was not interested in what the boy could say"Take me back to the farm!!Take me back!Take me back!Take me back!"she said while rolling and hitting the ground, she was crying again as if that could work with Takuya."/Definitely I should have charged him more for this/"he thought with a vein on his head.


----------



## Laix (Apr 29, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*
_Bleh_

"You're right ..." she sighed, stroking her blonde hair behind her ears. "I can't do that, but I can't go on like this. I have to tell the children, and I have to tell them everything. If Kinzey likes this or not ... too bad. He can go suck me balls," she slurred towards the end before sliding on her heels and standing up. Her sights were set on the front door as she took two steps, before stumbling and crash landing on the floor. 

The blonde sat up, rubbing her head in pain as a small burp came out. "I think I ... went a little ... o-overblehd ..."

*Tifa Warholic
*_Foundations_

"Help me out here Kain!" Tifa groaned as she  fell down on her bed, causing the young cub to jump slightly. He climbed  on her stomach, rubbing his fur against the smooth cotton of her vest.  She embraced the friendly tiger's actions, tickling his neck. "I don't know what to do. Should I get another Exceed?"  She asked him as if he could talk, but looks say more then just words.  He looked up to her as if to say 'that all?', confusing her as she  slowly realised what he might've meant.

"Well ... no, that's not all. There's so much more,  but I don't know what to say. Houses have foundations to keep them  stable, but I need to build the foundation before ... I ..." she sighed at the thought of what she wanted to say before staring up to the wooden ceiling. 

_Where do I start?_

*Vaan Warholic*
_What to do?
_
"Nah, it's getting late and your parents would probably kill me," he chuckled before leaning back casually. "You seem to like kissing me all the time? Am I that addictive?" he asked sarcastically with that perhaps sour charm he had. It wasn't long before their food arrived with a zebra delivering it. He thanked the summon before placing the medley in the center of the table. "Tuck in!"

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_A time away from it all_

Tifa was tucking into the box of noodles rested in her hands. They were spicy and had her favourite Iwagakure Nozugoshi Peppers inside too. Yata asked what she wanted to do with her life, in which she thought of the question for a moment. What did she want to do? It was early days, wasn't it? She was turning thirteen in a few days, but felt older and more mature. Did that mean she had a goal now? "I don't have an idea of what I want to do when I'm older. I don't want to be a Doctor like my mother ... that's boring. I don't want to be a war hero like my father, so I might just stick to being me. Sounds cool," she smiled as she took another mouthful of her food. "It seems everyone wants to just teach others. But isn't that just boring? You've got one life ... one chance. Why not do more? Why not change the world? Why not do one thing that could make either yourself extremely happy, or others? Heck, even both!"


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: The Fallen Angel Arc *
* Chapter Four *​
They finally came to a stop from their long journey. Kyo legs arched and screamed for release, even the smallest of steps sent fire up his tendons and thighs. Kei was no better, her lungs were about to collapse on her tonight, she never thought of running so fast for so long. She then collapsed on the ground with a huge thud; she couldn?t breathe her nose so she began to breathe though her mouth. This led her to take in some dirt causing her to cough so badly that she had to stand up again.

Kyo watched as his sister struggled? And the three adults didn?t once look back?

Kei walked up to her brother, he looked at her in a loving manner. Kyo, wondering if he should carry the rest of the way if she tired, but she only shook her head and rested on his shoulders. 

?I see my little winged ones are tired?But we only ran 15 miles!? Gigi laughed causing Jo to snicker and Crust to pour some water over the kids from a canteen 

It only took the adults a minute before camp was sat up, food was cooked and fire was brimming. Kyo and Kei were too tired and almost dead from running that long. Kei began to refuse to move from Kyo lap as he sat her down. She almost refused to eat until Crust thought of it as a good idea?

Kei turned her head but every moment was like a pain stricken pinch every time she moved even just a little bit. She locked eyes with Crust who offered her a water bottle, she gladly accepted it?

?So where are we going?? Kyo ended up asking, ?I mean if this some sort of training session I believe I already became faster...? he told them noting the long ass run from Fuzen to the middle of no where.

Crust smiled, ?A mission, just a simple one me and the guys go out on.? He smiled as he offered Kyo a fish

Kei eyes narrowed as she didn?t think the term simple applied to them as it usually did?Gigi caught the girls stare and she just smirked?

?I know what you are thinking over there girl?? Gigi said causing Kyo to snap up and almost snap at the girl, but she just leaned back and smiled, ?We are hunting some missing ninjas~? 


?What!?? Kyo yelled almost objectively


----------



## River Song (Apr 29, 2011)

*Yata*

"Cool,cool"  he said as he flicked a piece of dirt off his shirt. So,what's your family like, My dad was a worthless chuunin and my mother was a drunk, both dead. I still visit my mothers grave sometimes, I don't visit my fathers though, he was the one that made my mother drink"  He finished of his low-fat Miso ramen and placed the package down, waiting for an answer. He was starting to admire her. He added on jokingly "Any hot brothers." before starting to giggle.


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: The Fallen Angel Arc *
* Chapter Five *​
“What!? What are you talking about hunting missing ninjas!?” Kyo yelled

Their whole village was made out of missing ninjas that his mother happily took in. His mother always told them to not ever judge someone because the simple fact of their status but of their actions. If she was condoning this, then did that mean she was a hypocrite!? Kei watched as her brother boiled over with his thoughts…

She simply placed her hand in his cheek, her cold hands shocking him out of his thoughts, and then he looked down and smiled... Not meaning to yell while his sister was in front of him….

At first Gigi was about to say something but then she stopped with her mouth slightly opened. It was Jo that got in front of her and sat him down in front of the kids. His orange like hair and bright green eyes were kind and nice but something lurked inside of them…

“I know what you are thinking; missing ninjas are what made Fuzen what it is today.” He began, “But you are wrong, those people in those villages are mostly old folks that understand the sins that they made today and some of the middle ages kids are just followers of the Fennikusu clan. When the village was made Taiyou had to kick some people who wanted to rage war out of the village.” Jo looked up at the sky and then back down

“Those people weren’t happy about it and while Fuzenkagure was being developed Lady Taiyou was constantly getting our natural resource stolen or taken from right under her nose. So any missing ninja that is not a part of Taiyou-sama plan of redemption…Is going to die…Because the simple fact that they will late cause trouble.” Crust explained further

“And as milady guard dogs of Fuzen…We want absolutely no trouble for our lady…” Gigi finished

Kyo and Kei looked at each other as they thought about what they were told. That their mother was trying to make a paradise for people by killing those who make troubles for others, Kei sighed. She thought about it which made her questioned

“What would happened if I became a missing ninja?” she asked


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2011)

*Takuya*

It passed like fifteen minutes and Aoi was still crying as if she would never run out of energy, all that time and energy she could use working and learning things together with her father were wasted in this."*sigh* / I think she should stop crying in some minutes, i will leaver alone now/"Takuya thought and jumped just to disappear in the trees of the forest though actually he was  on a branch of a tree watching the blonde carefully.

*30 minutes later*

"Papa!papa!papa! I don´t want to be here!! i want to be at home!"the girl was still on the ground making a tantrum, from above on the same tree as before Takuya was watching her, by his face the guy was really pissed"Are ya serious!? it´s about an hour since we arrived here and the only thing she has done is cry!! how useless can she be?!"Takuya wondered, the mission turned to be very hard and it had only started"Geez, seems that i have to teach him everything...tsk".

With a jump the guy landed in front of the girl who seemed not to notice him"STOP CRYING ALREADY!"Takuya yelled, it made some birds on the trees to fly away scared by the shout"Waaah!!!! Y-you didn´t have to scold me!!!! idiot!! asshole!!! leave me alone!buaahhhh!!!"the girl unexpectedly for Takuya, started to cry even louder while insulting him...again"/This damn brat....she is pissing me off/"he thought and took her from behind her clothes and began to drag her with him into the forest while the blonde was still crying.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2011)

*Miho*

After introducing herself Miho observed their new teammate, Koji, reaction. Casually this kid walked up and smiled right in her face. Though to make things creepy...he turned his head to the side as he did so, as if it could start spinning around at any minute. The smile itself seemed much to casual for a person she just met, and to her knowledge, nothing funny had happen. His smile was...like a fox, sly and cunning.

As a matter of fact, Koji smile seemed to be much more smooth than that of a fox, that effectively allowed him to hide his thoughts.

Everything else was blocked out of Miho's mind as her lone left eye focused on the boy in front of her. Time seemed to slow down to a stop, she felt the two of them were in their own little world, surrounding by nothing and no one. Her lone eye examined his facial features to a key, before she locked her eyes with both of his. The chilling thing about this moment to her, wasn't his sly smile, but the fact she wasn't able to effectively read him because of said smile.

_"It's obvious, but not. It's there, but I can't tell. His thoughts cannot be pure and as much as I'd like to call him out...I simply cannot."_ Miho had thought to herself as her eye slitted going from a plain gaze to that of a cautious one. With a casual flip of her hair that little dark world that she found herself with Koji had shattered and time had resumed itself.

A jingling of bells caught her attention and she looked to see her sensei with a grin on his face, which could only mean one thing.

It was training time.

"So what are the rules?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: The Fallen Angel Arc *
* Chapter Six *​
“What would happened if I became a missing ninja?” she asked

Kyo eyes widen to that question and almost hit his sister in the head for that comment. But it was a good question, if one of them became a missing ninja. Would their mother be informed of their deaths? Would the village know the reason? Would she even consider them family if that happened?

Gigi laughter made Kyo snap out of his thoughts and Kei snap to

She was thinking as hard as he was if not harder…

“You think lady Taiyou will put out a hit on her own kids?” Gigi asked laughing, “Any villager that is from Fuzen that becomes a missing ninja…Will be dealt with…But that will be lady Taiyou doing herself. She thought it over many times of how today get the fact that becoming a missing ninja will become cool…Hmm I think one of your classmates became a missing ninja…But she came right back~ So she didn’t face the wrath of the Fuzen guard dogs.”


Kyo thought for a moment but Kei voiced out his thoughts

“So if we become missing ninjas…You won’t kill us…But our mother will…” Kei stated, this was too much for her to handle. What mother would kill her own child for the village or not

Crust shook his head, “Nope…She won’t kill you…She will capture you and put you in jail secretly depending on all the offenses you committed while a missing ninja. But if you plan to do something stupid like let’s say….Create an another akatsuki…Then that is when Taiyou will step in.”


“That is better than just having a random stranger get to you first.” Jo laughed, “Then you then know why your mother still love you despite your sins…She loves you enough to kill you before you suffer that fate from any other hands…”


Kei looked at them and then touched her heart, yes, in a way that was the best course of action. To be killed by someone that loved you then another random stranger. A stranger that will fill no pain of killing you. Or tearing you apart…At least it would be their mother…Who would hold unconditional love for her…Kei smiled as she thought about this…

If she was ever murdered today or tomorrow…She would wanted to be killed by someone who loved her...

She then blushed when she thought about what she asked Koji early today…

“I finally understand.” Kyo broke Kei thought, she looked up at him and then he was looking at the group.

“I finally understand why you guys are called the fallen angels!”


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"I have a better idea, instead of fightng let's go to my clan's home in the land of the fire to brush up on some stuff at the moment. We will walk to Suna then board a train." It br fun if we take the wolves and run like them, we can get their before dark." "Whatever at the moment till we get to Suna." Hakro went inside as the brown wolf dissappeared into a hite smoke. He slung his bag over his shoulder as he picked up Spike. He left the cabin as he walked beside the girl who still did not have a name or choose not to tell him at all. _"I wonder when I meet up with Akina again or that will never happen."_ The girl felt something from Hakro and is wondering why put up with him of all people whom lived in the wildness you had no home.

"I never be sorry for drstroying what was lost." "Never be sorry till you relize it in your cold heart, wolf beast." They kept walking till they left Fuzen, Hakro picked up the paced to out run her and lose her before they arrived at Suna. The girl kept running like any wolf. _"Well she can keep up to my pace."_ Hakro had to stop, to paid for a pass for the girl, off the bat she did not have any money. "You are some type of wolf that can be kind. "You said you were traveling with me, so what the Hell." "Do you mind if you bought me some clothes or I look fine at the moment." Hakro did not cared if she was but naked at the moment, he just wanted to get on the train to get to Konoha. He bought two tickets as they jumped on the train as it loaded people. Hakro grabed the girls's arm to go to a much quieter place to enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 29, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina walked into Diana's room, she asked her if she wanted tea. "I hope I am not bothering you at this late hour. Your brother told me you had string to fix this shamisen." She also Diana ask about her mom and the one tailed Ichibi. "My mom had the Ichibi since she was four when the Ichibi was extracted from her dad. That is why me and my brother carry around apouch of sand, so she can travel to get to where the heck we are. You want to learn more about them some more. I have a felling we are going to take a trip to Suna soon." _"I guessed I could tell her everything about the Ichibi or she really wants to meet the Kazekage or the Ichibi for first hand experience. She know what happen to the rest icluding the hosts that contained them."_ She was in her thoughts as her emotions changed to somewhat serious as her mind was on the tailed beasts, was wondering if it was true if the Ichibi felt about her when she ended u like this was this hatrid or love. Could have somethig else happen for me to end up dead, or the Ichibi truly safed my life who knows.



*Diana*

"String? Ofcoarse i have that." she said standing up to go get it. "I love string instruments especially the harp thats why i keep a lot of string for different kinds incase i decide to play them." she said bringing Akina some. "Would this be enough?" she asked then rusmed to the tailed beast conversation not really waiting for the answer. "Wait your mom is the Kazekage?" she said surprised. "We have so much in common i see. Both Kage and Jinchuuriki children though your's still has hers." she said thinking of her dad. "Judging by the sand thing i say she's very protective?" she said sipping her tea savoring its flavor. She had tea not to drink but to taste and calm her. "If thats all you can say right now i'll wait till you can say more. Its hard to just spill to people you just met am i right?" she said laughing. "And im looking forward to that trip to Suna."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 29, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"Yeah, that would be enough for a seven string shamisen, it probly go good with a harp." She sips some of the tea she was giben, before getting back to the tailed beasts conversation. "I knew I don't look like her, I get my apperance from my dad's side, I have my mother's blood and other stuff. She is protective and tough. I leave that for now because we just met. It is hard for all the hosts to keep their biju from running half the time. Maybe after I start my training we can go there. She is protective and powerful what she is fighting for. I better let you get some sleep before the sun rise before you know it." She was waiting for a answer as she fixed the shamisen, she pluck it to tune it and it sounded good to her. To her Diana sounded like a ok person who was intersting to bring back the tailed beasts. The others had not servive only a few that survive and still have the memories or never brought up the past again, but still some people still hold on to it and it is a part of them that will never forget it.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She just stood there, as he noticed her and charged right at her, about to punch her in the face. The scythe had hit him, her plan had worked! Right before he made contact with her face a pinkish bubble appeared around her body, protecting her from his fist. In reaction Thalia laughed a tiny bit then moved her eyes to look at Mew, glancing at it she saw it's eyes closed, concentrating, probably trying to make this bubble secure enough, but it didn't matter anymore, she was in range.

Quickly she stuck her hand out of the bubble and grabbed the handle of the scythe and charged electricity through it. Afterwords she ripped it out of his shoulder, and jumped back. She smiled saying "Can't have you become paralyzed, this fight will be boring if that happens. You know, this would have been perfect if I knew _that_ jutsu, but I'm simply not skilled enough to learn it yet---oh well, in due time." She smiled as she readied herself, making sure he didn't have some trick up his sleeve.


----------



## Laix (Apr 30, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_A conversation of sorts_

"What should we do Kain?" she asked, cocking her head to the side as she rolled over on the bed to face him. The young cub did exactly the same, copying her movements with a smile. "Hey! Don't copy me!" 
It gave a small growl in return before moving underneath her head to play with her jet black locks flowing off her shoulders. "Ah, you're so cute!~"
 
*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Simply blah!_

"Wow ... I'm sorry about your mom. I guess your dad is just a dickhead huh?" she smirked, finishing off her noodles. "I can relate with that. In two ways."
"Any hot brothers?" He asked with a giggle. Tifa couldn't help but laugh before taking on a serious look.
"Vaan and Len. The former can't stop stripping and the latter is probably smarter than his dad. What's to like?"

Tifa thought about his question for a moment before answering. How could she describe a family like hers? Go into every detail, describing every aspect of their lives or just make a joke about it? "Well, to put it in as simple words as I can," she began, sighing with a slight smile. "My dad goes away every now-and-again on "work" trips even though I'm sure he doesn't get missions that often. He was a war hero during the war against the Akatsuki, so my family gained a lot of respect. My mom is part of the MLA, which stands for the Medical Logistics Association, who train most of the medical ninjas around and have their fingers in most of the hospitals. They are the best of the best there ... there are like 13 members, and my mom is one of them. She's also head doctor at the Konoha Hospital so she always comes home tired," Tifa wanted to put it simply, but it ended up with her rambling on.


----------



## River Song (Apr 30, 2011)

*Yata*

Hmmm, intersting. sh seemed to have quite a colourful family. He had heard of both of them, the father was interesting, Tifa's stories about his 'work-trips' intrigued him, what were they really. If life was a soap opera we would walk in on her father banging Lady Hokage.

But back to the more interesting news. "A hot stripper" he nudged her playfuly." I may have to come to your house one day!"


----------



## Laix (Apr 30, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Eww-_

"Hey! He's disgusting, and it creeps me out when you talk about my brother like that," she sighed, punching Yata in the arm. "He's always got this gang of sluts following him ... but I think he's got a girlfriend anyway. I saw him playing with Setsuka in the lake on my way here," Tifa explained, her mind having never crossed the subject before. "Now I think about it ... he might ... oh my god! He's dating Setsuka! T-That's ... uwah!"

*
Lyra Murasaki*
_The Veno with the softest touch_

As Lyra lay in the field decorated with vibrant flowers juggling a dark, violet scroll wrapped with a gold rope, she thought of what was contained inside. It was the summon scroll she had gotten off that man, but she was reluctant to summon it. What would be inside? A terrible creature that Lyra would wish she never set her eyes on, or perhaps one that would she'd instantly fall in love with? "Guess there's no harm in trying," she sighed, standing up from her spot in the field. Blood, swipe, summon? Lyra tried to figure out what people do when they summon creatures as she had only seen someone do it once, but they'd used two hands. 

Lyra took out a kunai and slit her finger, causing a trickle of blood to drop to the grass in little droplets. She opened the scroll with her other hand, which seemed to have a special engraving. "The orchid wild creature with a single touch that could kill thousands. Her providence is forgiving?" Lyra read out the engraving with slight confusion as she tried to figure out what it meant. She wasn't fluent in _'grandma speak'_ as she called it. Shrugging it off, she swiped her finger down the center of the scroll, leaving a trail of blood. As the engravings began to glow a bright purple, the same coloured smoke began leaking out of the scroll, scaring the girl. She panicked and dropped the scroll on the ground, with the smoke still pouring out.

"What is THIS!?" she cried, stepping away from the scroll. It wasn't long before there was an explosion of bright colours relating to purple and pink, as well as a slight sparkle in the air. A strange looking cat crawled out gracefully, pefore sitting up straight. It had a calm expression as it stared up to Lyra. 



"Who're you?" Lyra asked, crouching down to it's height.
"I'd prefer if you didn't refer to me as that," the summon replied with a feminine voice. Lyra died a little inside as she realised it was a female. She found them to always be bitchy, especially cats.
"Sorry ... I guess you're my summon then. I'm Lyra," Lyra held out her hand for the cat to shake, in which it raised an eyebrow at her gesture. She realised how stupid she looked and simply picked up it's paw, shaking it gently. 
"Nice to meet you too. 'Going to name me?" the cat asked with a smile.
"Uh- ... I don't know. Hmm ..." Lyra thought of what to name the feline as it waited patiently. This creature seemed to be kind and respectful, much to her surprise. "Aha! Got it! I'll call you Charlie!"
"That's a bit ... rough, isn't it? I'd prefer something much more feminine, if you don't mind," the cat nodded, reaching out it's paw to Lyra.
"Okay uh- ... Neko?"
"No."
"What are your kind called then?"
"Venos. A distant cousin of the Exceeds, descendants of the general cat."
"Ah, okay then. I'll call you ... Lexi!"
"How'd you come up with that?" the Veno smiled, nodding along with Lyra. The latter picked her up and held her to her face, inspecting her closely. "What are you doing?"
"I like you already!"

*Tifa Warholic 
*_Boredom!

_"Kain, all you do is play with my hair!" Tifa giggled as she stroked it's crimson fur. It let out a small growl in reply as it clawed at her hair. "It's so boring in here though!" she complained, with Kain nodding in agreement. "Should  we train? Nah, that hot spring has relaxed my muscles too much. Uh- ...  J is probably busy ... doing bad stuff. Son? Don't know where he is. I  guess all we have left is Date again ..." Tifa sighed, rolling  over on her bed yet again. Kain crawled on to her chest and began  playing with her hair again, gaining a blast out of something so  seemingly boring. 

"Hmm ... let's go and ... explore Kain Falls! It may be late at night, but I'm sure there are people out," Tifa suggested as she left Kain on her bed to go and get dressed.


----------



## River Song (Apr 30, 2011)

*Yata*

"Hmm, I hope he not taking advantage of that girl because no offense but she isn't the brightest in the bunch. I saw her sometimes in the accademy." he said gathering up both there nooodle boxes and putting them in the bin."So who are you're other friends, anyone I might know. And you said your mum works in the hospital I was going to visit Milaki, the person who took me in when I was a baby. She is in the long term mental health ward, maybe you could come with me and we can stop into see your mum?"


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 30, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Suneko*
> 
> "Fuck, who the hell are you" Great he was getting a migraine now he thught rubbing his head. He sat staring at the boy with pursed lips trying to control his temper..... it was in vain.
> 
> " If you don't shut up and be respectfull to your peers I WILL castrate you; and to those with an Iq of less than ten" he said pointedly at Len"I will cut of your balls" he yelled, this day was terrible, first he was given a mission with a lazy ned and now the patients of the mental institutuion were on a day trip



Facing the kid, Len rolled his eyes and said *"Peers? Please, you couldn't hit the ground if you tried, numbnuts!" *Cracking his knuckles, Len said *"But I'd be happy to assist you in the matter, asshole!"*


----------



## River Song (Apr 30, 2011)

*Suneko*

"Neither could you, with all that hot air in your head you must be ten feet of the ground" he yelled standing up and looking him straight in the eye. He disecretley took out a kunai and made a small cut in his thumb. He wanted to be ready if this becomes violent. "I was going to cut of your balls but I would need a microscope!"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 30, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/Shana Uchiha/ LT*

He was determined to finish this battle and emerge it's victor, he needed to show how powerful he truly was to his sister. He didn't understand why he felt that he needed to demonstrate his power towards her or even why he cared. He stooped to think for awhile Shana releasing her lightning barrier, ikuto said.

"I still don't understand..."

Shana just looked at him, he seemed so lost and open at this moment. He was still green... Is he stupid? He left himself wide open. I can't just let this slip by unattended. She thought as she rushed towards him and swung her fist fill throttle. Ikuto quickly reacted and grabbed her arm, still lost in his own mind. He continued...

"You always were superior than I, much calmer than I, much tougher than I, much smarter than I, much faster, much cleaver... a better person than I will ever be."

He clench his fist and tighten the grip on his hand that held the fist of his sister. She was amazed that he held such strength in him, was he really holding back before... or did he finally found his hidden anger. The anger and hatred passed down by the Uchiha line. If so then this must stop sooner than she expected, but... in some weird way, she was enjoying every second of this.

"And still you and I were rejected by so many because of our blood..."

He lifted his hand and saw at the burns and bruises cause by he sisters jutsu, blood was coursing down his arm, his body was in a pretty bad shape as well, is not like he wanted to kill her, or even hurt her. 

"I wanted to avoid fighting... I wanted to create an ideal world for every one. And yet that dream cannot become a reality."

He moved his gaze at his sister and looked down at her. Seeing her silky brown hair as the wind blew and masked part of her delicate completion.

"Yet I still aim for that, and it contradict me. If I ever want people to respect me I need to become far much stronger than any Uchiha. I need to gain the power our clan hides so well... The power of a true Uchiha..."

"You don't mean..."

"I'll need to get the Mangekyou Sharingan in order to obtain what I truly desire in life. That power we Uchiha have, that curse... is the only means for me to obtain power beyond compared, but all that... makes me sick."

Before she knew his fist was connected to her face she was sent back her feet struggling to stop herself.

"So sis, I've made my decision. I'm gonna do whatever is possible to obtain that power."

"Ikuto... why?"

"But, not by killing someone so precious to me, like you."

Her eyes widen he prepared himself and said. 

"I really... just want to end this."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT

"DAMNIT!!" Koji roared with frustration as his attack was thwarted by the pink plush doll putting Thalia in a protective bubble. He quickly wiped the angry look of his countenance and stared into Thalia's eyes through the bubble. She reached out towards the scythe causing it to spark and send a searing pain through Koji's body. His head felt hot as the volts poured into his nervous system. His knee buckled slightly but he caught himself, the pain was bad but it was not as bad as he had endured lately. He staggered back from the bubble to regain his wits.

Kukukukukuku

It was a nifty trick that the little plink plush doll was using to protect it's master. It was coming in handy from stopping Koji getting to Thalia. He knew that if he could a few good hits in she would be floored. He was confident in his Taijutsu being strong enough to fell her but the way she was guarded.

Kukukukukuukuku

The blotch of blood on his shoulder began to spread staining the rim of his teeming scarf. The scarf glowed the same yellow aura from earlier before it retracted into Koji's body and shot into his Dirty Boots. He smiled and licked his lips hungrily at Thalia, like an animal about to pounce on it's prey. He kicked the ground and flitted to the complete opposite side of the roof.

"It was nice meeting you Thalia. I'm going to smash through that bubble and bite you to death!!!" 

Koji kicked off the ground causing a massive dust cloud to resonate from the roof as he shot forward at Thalia.  His speed so immense that he had no shadow just the trail he was leaving, his harsh velocity destroyed and upturned the ground itself. Finally when he was within range he spun doing a 360 with his clenched fist raised in order to gain more momentum before  driving it into the bubble with his whole body and momentum powering the punch.

---

Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke

"The rules are very simple girl sheep. This test is a custom in Konoha, it's usually given to kids fresh out of the academy to test their mettle. Each one of you, with the exception of birdshit sheep,has given me a reason to have hope for the team. I just want to see how you guys deal with an enemy stronger than yourself. So their are no rules except that you come at me with true unadulterated killing intent." Shinosuke stared down at his genin squad looking each one of them in the eye as if he were trying to stare the idea of unadulterated killing intent into them.

Kukukukuku

Koji quite noticeably perked up when he heard the rules of coming at the new sensei with "unadulterated killing intent". This was his kind of game from the get go. Koji took notice of his new "sensei" as held his hands out in front of his body, closed his eyes, and began to breath and out deeply. He did this for a while as his genin looked on at him themselves tensing up watching him. Finally Shin looked up to the sky and opened his mouth.

"Yodel - Ay - Yodel- Ay- Yodel- Ay EEE - Oooo!!!" Koji smacked his head in absolute bewilderment as his sensei yodeled. But before he knew it something fast flitted into the area and landed on his sensei's shoulder.



"This is my pet. Shinbird!!" He turned his head and rubbed his nose against the beak of the majestic peregrine falcon. He kissed and it and whispered to it lovingly like it was his baby. Shin proceeded to fasten the bells to the talon of the falcon.

"Your goal is to retrieve the bells.My goal is to stop you. I'm a new sensei so I don't know quite how to hold back. So I apologize in advance if any of you die." *


----------



## Chronos (Apr 30, 2011)

_*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uchiha/ LT*_












_*A Fallen Clan's Pride: Ikuto's Dogma!*_​


Ikuto said as the flame of the Uchiha burned wildly inside him. He was at the ready he was prepared to face his greatest test. Wanting to prove his resolve, his dreams, everything!! He charged towards her and landed another hit on he stomach, with his other hand he uppercut her chin, she slightly was lifted into the air and Ikuto took this opportunity he jumped above her, force his body to flip forwards she soon notice that his feet had crushed down her skull making her hit the floor with her face. 

"I will show all! The true power the Uchiha holds."

He didn't let her retaliate, he soon grabbed her through her neck soon letting go and punching her at her stomach. She felt out of air, impressed that his resolve had take over him so impressively, She couldn't believe that he had grown so much...

"SHARINGAN!!"

She said as she flipped and landed on her feet, she took the small amount of blood that she made her slip that was still on her mouth of. Word were no longer and issue here. It was a battle to prove how strong her younger brother had gotten stronger, and his resolve, his goal, his ambitions, even if she found them twisted, she was supporting him all of the way. 

"Fire Style: Fireball Jutsu"
"Fire Style: Fireball Jutsu"

Both had finish executing their hand signs simultaneously and fire they fireball at each other. Clash with each other and growing in size, huge, both pushing each other towards their target, it seemed like they were trying to kill each other, but no, he wanted strength, to protect, to save, to achieve all!

The fire soon extinguished the both rushed to each other, ikuto threw the first hit, but her sister had already seen it coming her sharingan could predict it and he dodge. She kneed him in his stomach then pounded him away with all her strength. Ikuyp's back had meet wood of the tree behind him. He coughed a bit but quickly retaliated and rushed once more towards her.

She umped into the air and threw a few shurike towards him that soon tuned into two huge demon wind shuriken, he quickly dodge them, but the soon headed around, he knew all too well what she was doing. So he soon put his hands together, but was tied by some thing tough lines.

"Sharingan Windmill Triple Blade"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

The girl in white could tell that Hakro was calmer than usual. Spike stired and Hakro put Spike on the ground. _"I am not expecting to show up at my mom's husband clan house. I am simply going to the clan of the wolves."_ Spikegrowled as Hakro growled back telling him where he was going. "I find away to help you earn some money to paid you back, for you already bought me." Hakro did not said anything as he looked up at the sunset as everything he was waiting to see the harvest moon again. The train came to a stop, they heard footsteps as the shadows got even darker. _"Robbers I think or missing nin."_ The girl followed him off the train. 

Some one grab the girl, Hakro did turned around as he did a upercut to let the girl from the robber. _"I guess this place as not gotten any better than I thought is was."_ The gang surround them, "YOu take have of them then we take their money. Cheap way is it." The girl nods as she does some handseals to put half of the gang into a genjutsu. Harko made a signal with his hand. The gang charged fowrded as Harko did some beast like attacks with Spike to take them down. The girl moved away as Hakro took the men's money that was lieing on the ground, he grabed the girl's arm tugging her to the area of the Inuzuka clan. "That was wrong for you to do that Hakro." "Why would it matter, it be better for travels like us." He, Hakro and the girl looked around the area as they walked through this section of konoha, before entering a building before finding out where they are and what they are going to find out, that what Hakro wanted to know about.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 30, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uhiha/ LT*

*Ikuto's Dogma!*

His hands were together so he started to make hand signs, she noticed this and she quickly finished her hand seals and inhaled as much as possible, a string in bewtween her teeth, her sharingan eyes look upon Ikuto as he finished his hands seals.

"Fire Style!"
"Fire Style!"

Both looked at each other as they threw they're jutsu at themselves. They needed to finish this as soon as they could to see who would be the victor, to see if Ikuot would keep this raging spirit and strength inside him, if he would really complete this goal he had sought for himself.

"Ryuuka no Jutsu!"
"Gōkakyū no Jutsu!"

They both followed the line so clashing with each other and exploding on impact, Ikuto was pushed back by the explosion, his feet seeped the floor as he soon stopped to find Shana next to him with her leg about to connect with hi head, he soon blocked it, and grabbed her leg, pulling and taking a hold of her neck. He soon slammed her with all his strength to the floor and quickly made his hands signs.

"Katon: Hoosenka No Jutsu!"

All the ball had hit her and exploded on impact, Ikuto made his way out of the smoke the fireballs had created, to see that his sister had activated her lightning barrier. It had cause damage to her, but that barrier had lessen the impact, she bleed from top to bottom, as well as ikuto both panting and tired. She decide to finish this.

"Not bad, but it's time to finally finish this!"

She soon was in front of him, she had already pounded him away. She moved so quickly that she was behind him and then she connected her fist to his back, 

"ARGH!!"

His breath was taken away so quickly then she grabbed him and smacked him towards the ground. Her red eyes, her complexion, her attitude in this situation, they were all too terrifying. But Ikuto didn't want to give up, though his body had lost all strength, his chakara was too low, but he made his hand head towards her and and he tried to grabe her neck again. His hand was trembling, he was in a lot of pain, but then he said

"I lost didn't I?"

She smiled

"You did wonderfully..."

"hehe"

he fainted...


----------



## Laix (Apr 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
Project *B.E.L.L.A* Arc 
Part 1​
Lyra had taken a  liking to Lexi, with her doing the same. As they began to leave the  midnight field, Lyra picked up Lexi's summoning scroll and shoved it in  her bag before heading off. "So, where're you from Lexi?" Lyra asked as  the two walked alongside eachother.
"A place called Venolus. It's  deep underground and is constantly dusk. A place filled with nature and  beautiful flowers ... especially poisonus ones," Lexi explained as she  sniffed the grass around.
"I think me and you'll get along swimmingly! We both come from flowers. It would be perfect if you used poison t-"
"I  develop that at a later stage, but a single swipe from my claws or  teeth will poison my target. However, seeing as I'm not even a year old,  I won't develop it until I'm at least a year and a half," she explained  as she walked just at her pace.

"Wow ... I can't wait! We've just met literally ... five minutes ago? And I'm alread-"
"Water Slicer!" A feminine voice was heard, alerting the attention of Lyra and Lexi. 
"Watch yourself!" Lexi yelled as she jumped away from the ray of water slicing through the ground straight between them. It was so precise and sharp it even managed to cut off some of Lyra's hair.
"Woah! T-Thanks ..." Lyra breathed as she tried to find the direction of the attacker. "Show yourself!"










​

"Target ... identified! Lyra Murasaki," A figure dropped down ahead of Lyra, with the same whip of water slicing around the ground.



Readying herself for the attack, Lyra was surprised when the attack went straight around her and Lexi, missing her completley. "Heh, looks like you aren't the best assassin. This'll be easy," Lyra smirked, cracking her knuckles together. She took two steps before feeling the ground shaking below her. This woman was smart- she had cut the ground around the two, so that they would fall deep underground. It seemed this water slicing technique was sharp and could cut through dozens of meters of rock.

"Jump Lyra!" Lexi yelled as she jumped off the falling rock with ease, landing a safe distance away.
"I-I'm trying!"
"Water Style: Water Dome!" the woman held out her hands as a dome of water formed around Lyra, trapping her with the falling rock as well as drowning her. She also seemed to have caught Lexi in the trap too, with the dome covering quite a large area. She raised one of her hands to her ear to press on her earpeice as she spoke. "Target imprisoned. Backup requested."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 30, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ LT*

*Ikuto's Dogma End...*

Hours had passed already... he woke at a hospital bed covered in bandages. They wouldn't allow him to leave until he had fully recovered from his injuries. When they heard how he had cause this damages he was question, but he didn't have anything to hide so he answered truthfully. They decided to look the other way since they already knew how Ikuto was and he wasn't the kind of guy to lie just to get away with something.

He opened the window and a cool, fresh breeze entered. So soothing to his skin, he felt relaxed. And he took a deep breath while stretching his body. He soon yawn and went back to the bed. The reminder of the battle had been repeating it self on his mind, over and over again. He couldn't believe that he pushed her so far. Maybe he did have a change to accomplish his dreams in the future. But he knew that she took him easy during the whole fight... She wasn't that serious to begin with, maybe she'll take him harder next time

He sighed and rested his head on the pillow, everything had been paid, but his sister had left already. Why did they let her go quicker?

"I matters little. Tomorrow I'll be out of here. Now it's time to rest."

He closed his eyes.

"I'll forever keep this dream. There is absolutely no one who could change my mind..."

He fell asleep.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2011)

*Miho*

It was time for for the first training session this squad would undertake as a 'team', the training in question being the infamous 'bell test'. Miho listened carefully as her sensei explained everything to her. The basic concept was simple and easy enough to understand. They, Team 5, were giving the task of retrieving the bells from Shinbird while sensei, Shinosuke, would be attempting to thwart their efforts every step of the way.

Yup, that was the jest of it.

Miho reached behind her and into her pouch, skillful spinning and pulling out a kunai with her left hand. It was much longer than your basic kunai it's length visible as Miho held the blade horizontally with it alongside her arm in a reverse grip, using the blade like a large dagger with it pointed backwards towards the bottom of her gripping hand. Though the length of the kunai was more close to that of a tanto than a dagger. 

Her team and she stared intently, poised to strike at their sensei at any moment as he tied the bells onto his bird. Miho thought to make the first strike, but she didn't want to go at it all her own. Without saying a word Miho raised her hand up and pointed to the bird on Shinosuke shoulder. She held this position for a little under a minute hoping her teammates would pick up the subliminal message and could act according to her actions. This tactic, to her, was a way for them to communicate without actually talking. Her plan was simple, pretend to swipe at the bird, but change direction toward her sensei.

After lowering her hand Miho decided to make the first move. Arching her feet she thrust herself off the ground, leaving a dust cloud in her wake as she jumped right infront of her sensei's falcon with the intent in mind to slit it's throat. Though as she spun Miho quickly changed targets and aimed for Shinsouke.

_"I hope this works."_


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2011)

*Harko Ezel* 

Hakro turned on a light as he looked around as he was in a study filled with books to him it was not amazed at the moment as Spike sniffed out the books that his master needs at the moment. The girl in white picked up a book herself on the moon flowers and scans throgh it. Hakro picked up the closest book to him as he read it. "Do we have time to see the moon flowers? Just a suggestion to the wolves." "I have a feeling we are being watch because of you and how much you are worth, Cheza." "Spike told you my name, we must be relative. I don't see it at all." "Same clan, different families, I could care less. You must have a family around that is closed to my, you respect the wolves you are on a good note with me." "That is a first, but like a wolf you come down to kill anything" Cheza said.

Hakro stuff the books in his bag as he wanted see how the moon flowers reacted to the moon itself. He was not intersting in them at all. To him this was a connection to the wolves and wonder what it was. There was another connection with the floating colors that form when it was really cold he heard once from a child story. "Are you hungry we can grab something to eat before going to this place." Cheza nods as she walked out of the building Hakro and Spike catch up soon as Hakro needed to figer out was with the wolves or it was a symbol to nothing special set for being free at all the moments you have. They stop at a shop to order meat and some rice balls, he did not really know what she like. He still did not had a soft spot for her. He kept following her because he did not know where the moon flowers were going to bloom. As they got to the forest they tumble down into a cemetery into a maze of head stones they both got seperated. "Cheza, fine with me will meet up later." Spik howled if the girl he met to here his called as they started to run in a unknow direction as it became darker. Chiasa heard Spike and started running as a trail of throns on a vine triped her up as she could not feel it the thorns she only wanted to find Hakro and Spike.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2011)

*Takuya*

As he and Aoi were walking through the thick forest, the mercenary member of "The Purgatory" was thinking in a method to teach the blonde girl to survive in the wild, in the beginning he planned to leave her alone only watching her in case she were to be in danger but the brat was so useless that Hyomatsu had no choice but to teach her how to act in the wild. The cries of the girl stopped minutes ago and now Takuya was grabbing her from her arm and leading the girl to a place where the lesson could begin, of course ignoring her disrespectful words."This place is okay"he said.

"It is okay for what, idiot? i want to go home, take me home now!"Aoi said forcing Takuya to let go of her arm"Okay, I think it is pretty obvious that You don´t  like me and I don´t like you so stay in silence for a while, brat"he said clearly annoyed" As if I would care about what you want! Foool!"she insulted him once again"Not that i care either, listen to me, I don´t care if you want to do it or not but you and I will pass many days in this place and I will teach you how to survive and how to work around here, if you don´t follow me then you will die. I need that money but i could just give up and let you die here if I want now tell me will you obey or not!?"he said looking at her eyes, the girl just stepped back and lowered her sight"This idiot who the hell does he think he is?"she whispered with watery eyes because of the scold.

"With things clear already we will start with the first lesson....'getting food'"he said smiling, the girl just looked at him not paying attention at all.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama LT*
> 
> "DAMNIT!!" Koji roared with frustration as his attack was thwarted by the pink plush doll putting Thalia in a protective bubble. He quickly wiped the angry look of his countenance and stared into Thalia's eyes through the bubble. She reached out towards the scythe causing it to spark and send a searing pain through Koji's body. His head felt hot as the volts poured into his nervous system. His knee buckled slightly but he caught himself, the pain was bad but it was not as bad as he had endured lately. He staggered back from the bubble to regain his wits.
> 
> ...



*[Thalia]*

She smiled as she said "Smash through this bubble? You won't be able to touch me for---" but then suddenly he vanished, and she couldn't see him, just a trail of dust, and then suddenly she saw him, he was right in front of her. As he was about to punch the bubble she said "I'm telling you it's usele---" But once he made contact the bubble burst. She was wide eyed, and she couldn't defend herself in time. She was hit square in the chest, and she flew backwards yet again. 

After she stopped rolling she brought her hand to her mouth as she coughed. Looking at her hand now she noticed that there was blood over it. She slowly started to stand up, although it was difficult for her to breathe, not that she needed to. Her chest was pounding, and when she looked she could see why. It was lightly bleeding, and she could tell that a few of her ribs where broken, maybe one of her lungs were punctured, but she was no expert. As blood dripped from her mouth she gazed up at Koju, with killing intent.

After regaining her balance she started to slowly laugh, and then looked at Koji saying "For someone like you to do something like this to me, I must say, I'm impressed---but just because you were able to get a good shot on me doesn't mean you've won, in fact, I'm just getting started!" Trying to ignore the pain as much as she could she charged straight at Koji, with her scythe dragging behind her.


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: The Fallen Angel Arc  *
* Chapter Seven​ *

“Then explained to me~” Gigi purred, “Why are we called the Fallen Angel"

Gigi smiled at him as she leaned in, the embers from the fire made her dark eyes intimidating but  Kyo wasn’t fazed. Because he knew he was right, he was confident about his answer and even though he knew she could come over to his way and snap his neck. He just knew that when he got serious, everything but him was wrong. This wasn’t cockiness but actual knowledge on the subject…

Kyo smirked as Kei looked up at him…

“You are called the Fallen Angels because of the legend of the actual fallen angles that fell from heaven because they disobeyed God.” Kyo explained, “The reason that they fell was because when Adam came up into heaven all the angels were suppose to bow before him because the simple fact that he was made from God and he is then a godly figure. But some angels didn’t want to do that because also God had said love no other more than me…So the fallen angles refused and God punished them so for nine nights and nine days the angles fell until they finally reached hell…But even though God did that they still loved him..”

Kyo nodded when he was done and crossed his arms, he was sure that he was right. Even Kei was awestruck by his knowledge of legends. She smiled at her big brother who smiled ack at her while she was resting in his legs. But then things got quiet, Gigi didn’t say anything and Crust was frowning. This made Kyo uneasy…

Did he get it wrong?

But the worry on his face made Jo smile

“Wow you got it right! As expected from the kids of the Kage~” Jo smiled

Gigi nodded her head as the kids faces lighten up as the fact that they had gotten it right

“Our codes names represent our rankings.” she explained, “I am second in command…Lilith…”

“Ranking number 10 Samuel.” Jo waved his hand as he smiled

“First in command…Lucifer.” Crust smiled as warmly as their mother did, “Welcome our little winged ones to the fallen angel brigade…”


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2011)

*Takuya*

"Getting food? didn´t you bring food, i thought we were going to camp, that is why I brought these!"she said and took out from her pockets some chocolates and candies. Takuya looked at her and went near of the blonde, who looked suspiciously at him before putting the candies away from Takuya."If we are going to survive here...."he said and in a fast movement he took the candies and threw them far away"What?! Why did you do that, asshole!!!"she said and tried to hit him but Takuya dodged the kick easily"Understand this...you have to work to survive, do not try to take the easy way because I won´t allow you to do it!".

"You idiot, idiot, idiot,idiot!"she said while moving her arms trying to hit Takuya though the guy was keeping his distance while keeping her away only with his left arm"Instead of making a new tantrum why don´t you use that energy to get some food? look"pointing at some apples on a tree"First of all you will go collect those"he stated but the girl started to complain"Why me? what If I fall from there?!"she asked"That´s why i´´m here for, i have to make sure you won´t die but you will be the only one working unless it´s something that you really can´t do then I would do it and teach you properly later. Now shut up and go for those fruits"Takuya said with his eyes closed and his arms crossed in front of him.

"damn stinky dog"she said and then reluctantly began to climb up the tree but before she could reach a branch she slipped and fell back, falling on the ground soundly"Ouch!! It hurt in my butt, you fool didn´t you say you would protect me?!"she asked angrily but Takuya who was already sat and leaning against one of the trees there answered not paying attention at all to her complains "A fall from that height wouldn´t kill you so don´t complain and climb again until you get enough apples for the dinner"he said and then yawned.

With that a frustrated blonde began to climb up again"/that jerk! I hate him/"she thought while climbing, Takuya was watching her with a smile in his face"/At least she can work when she is angry/"


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: The Fallen Angel Arc  *
* Chapter Eight​ *

Soon the night was filled with ‘oh’ and ‘ah’ from the two Kage children as they learned about the fallen angels and how they operate. First they were they were easily disguisable between each other, higher ranking officers only got to take on the names of angels and those officers are able to wear golden bands some where along their body or something that related to the fallen angels. 

Kei felt the stories as something apart of her, Jo, or Samuel was the nicest of the group. His right orange hair and green hair, along with his upbeat personality made him just Kei favorite person.

Kyo watched as Lucifer, Crust, and Lilith was around the fire, they admitted that they were a actual married couple and wanted to claim the title of the two most high ranking officers that someone from the fallen angel can command.

“Oh my look at the time, kids you have to go to bed or you won’t be able to keep us with us in the morning.” Jo said shoving the kids into their blankets

Kie laughed at how nice Jo was it was surprising to know that he was ranked 10th and he had an angels name. She curled up next to Kyo as he slowly drifted off watching the adults eat and laugh around the campfire. He slightly wished he could do it with his own team, but that was going to be in a distant future he thought as he went to sleep.

The next morning the camper packed up their stuff and moved out, it seemed like Kei and Kyo first mission was to capture a missing ninja that was stealing things from the merchants. Jo laughed it off like it was no big deal, he told them that he was use to those missions like that. The cat and mouse game, but it usually wasn’t as much fun when the mouse was weak as shit…

“Don’t say that Samuel.” Crust warned, “Every enemy is strong it just that we are stronger.” he folded up his arms as Gigi nodded

“Ahhh I understand but these kids need to hear something upbeat!” Jo smiled as he began to walk backwards, “Remember kids…Most Missing ninjas are dumb as bricks these days~”

“Heheh…I bet..”Kyo laughed

Kei shook her head, “I agree with Crust…We should always be careful in battle…No matter if the opponent seems weak or dumb.”

Gigi laughed at Kei, “See the next Lucifer will be this girl!”

Kei blushed as everyone laughed, she was enjoying today. The bright blue skies, the open valley with mountains and everything. It was just perfect! She sighed as she relaxed what could go wrong, soon she felt a jab on the side from Kyo. She looked at him and he was looking at Jo and back to her. They had the same idea, they slowly began to sneak up on Jo and soon as they neared him they pounced

But Jo was quicker~

“Haha! Nice try kiddies!!" he laughed causing the kids to laugh at their failure

Soon the whole area was filled with laughter, the sun couldn’t be brighter and the sky couldn’t be bluer. But then on the ground the kids eyes widen in horror as a shadow crept upon Jo. The abrupt stopped of laughter also made Jo stopped laughing 
And soon the kids face was stained with blood and Crust and Jo was in shock at the sight in front of them…


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 30, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Wildly throwing punches, her hands only coming close to hitting her father. "You've got to try harder than that." Catching her incoming right fist, she lunged forward with the other. Hideki simply caught the next punch and leaned in towards her. "Kuzu." Gritting her teeth, she struggled as she tried to get away. "Remember this as you fight. Your one of of few in this world that can be a ninja. There are those who can't defend themselves and those who would take advantage of this power. You must find your own way in this chaotic world of ours." Kuzunoha quickly lifted her legs into the air and kicked off her father's stomach and flew backwards through the air. "I don't know what I should do though. I..I'm not like you or mom. I'm not all that good at Ninjutsu yet and my Taikutsu needs work. How can you have so much faith in me, while I'm so weak?" 

Brushing off his shirt, Hideki simply looked towards his daughter. "Because, you know what it truly feels like to be weak, like all those you now protect....Becoming stronger, remembering where you come from and being able to protect those you care for. That is true strength." Motioning towards her, Hideki waited for her next assault. "Kuzu..you might not know this but you can become even stronger than I ever was or ever will be. But you must not lose faith in yourself. Once that happens. It's all over." Kuzu crushed her fists close and sprinted straight for Hideki. "Then I should be training twice as hard to catch up then!!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 30, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Get Back Here!
_
"*Hey, wait*!"

Date dashed toward the man, reaching out to stop him.  A sudden heavy force hit him in the chest and flung him back.  _Jesus!  Was that a punch?!  His strength... it's incredible! _ He rose himself off of the ground and looked up.  The man was glaring down at him with a fully matured sharingan.  Date awakened his own and glared back into his eyes, their crimson gazes staring deep into each other.  The man smiled and exhaled slowly, red lightning coursing around his body.  He smirked at Date before turning and disappearing in a swirl of leaves.  Date deactivated his eyes and put his hands in his pockets.  "*Who the Hell was that*?"  He gave a sigh and shrugged, before turning and walking to the place his team was staying.


*Hakaizen Uchiha*
_A Hated Face_

Hakaizen chuckled and lifted Edie up, carrying her to Date's room and laying her on the bed.  He smiled and shook his head at her.  "*Not real good at holding your liquor, are you*?"  He turne dand closed the door of the room, leaving her to sleep in privacy.  When he got to the front room he froze.  A man was sitting on his sofa, reading his book.  



"*You're pathetic.  You don't even have the balls to claim the woman you love*."  Hakaizen gave a short, mirthless laugh, hoping it would cover his fear.  "*Not like you would understand, you don't even have a soul, let alone a heart*."  The man shrugged and dropped the book, before standing up.  He was across the room before Hakaizen could even blink.  "*I won't wake your dear lady friend... but I will have your eyes, Hakaizen.  I will take them from you and I will take them from your son as well.  I will become a God*."  He turned and left, leaving Hakaizen in a cold sweat of fear.


*Setsuka Yomura*
Addiction

"*I don't know... maybe*..."  Setsuka kissed him again, a little more passionately this time before leaning back as the waiter came.  He dropped off the food and she smiled at Vaan.  "*After you*."  She motioned to the food calmly, smiling.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 30, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "Yeah, that would be enough for a seven string shamisen, it probly go good with a harp." She sips some of the tea she was giben, before getting back to the tailed beasts conversation. "I knew I don't look like her, I get my apperance from my dad's side, I have my mother's blood and other stuff. She is protective and tough. I leave that for now because we just met. It is hard for all the hosts to keep their biju from running half the time. Maybe after I start my training we can go there. She is protective and powerful what she is fighting for. I better let you get some sleep before the sun rise before you know it." She was waiting for a answer as she fixed the shamisen, she pluck it to tune it and it sounded good to her. To her Diana sounded like a ok person who was intersting to bring back the tailed beasts. The others had not servive only a few that survive and still have the memories or never brought up the past again, but still some people still hold on to it and it is a part of them that will never forget it.



*Diana*

"Your right. i'm being to formal like we have known eachother for a long time. Forgive me." she said being all polite all over again. She sighed. Unlike Darius she got attached quickly to a person if they gave off a good vibe like the girl. Her soul is looking for company to save her from this lonlyness. She craves friendship and love. More than is offered to her. "Well its time to go to sleep." she said standing up. "Tomorrow will be a tough day so we need our rest.  I'll see you this morning." she said opening the door. "Prepare for the most intense training of your life. Being a swordsman from here is no cake as you will soon see." she said smiling. Ataunting smiled.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"I was not expecting it to be ease at all." She kept her smile as she got up from the seat she sat in with her staff and shamisen, "thankyou for everything." She walked out the door to go to her room to get some sleep. As she enter the guest room as she put down the shamisen. She felt for the bed as she proped up her staff next to the bed post. She got into bed as she closed her eyes. As she fell asleep she was wondering if she was looking for love and friendship since some people really a blind person could turn on top of their you dreams. She was wonder what happen to her brother, was she in the same mess as her wondering where we end up in the end. She turns o her side to not think off that just take as it comes to her. Her blond strand of hair fall across her cheek as her thoughts became her dreams till the sun rise. Akina plan to get up early to make breakfeast for anyone that would join her or sleep in late for talking to new people that could be friends.


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: The Fallen Angel Arc *
* Chapter Nine​ *

Kei was in shock and so was Kyo, he never seen that much blood in his life! Yet he was still on the ground looking up at the sight before him. Jo, who was just smiling with them and laughing a minute ago was now just a body with a gaping hole gasping for life. And a hand that was holding the only way for Jo to survive in his huge hands?

Jo heart beat  rapidly, the fleshy organ made rapid beats like someone who was in shock.  Gigi and Crust didn?t do anything as the man behind Jo pulled back his hand as quickly as he smashed though Jo chest and rib cage.

Jo fell down to the ground and slowly the heart in the man was crushed?.

??W-what?.?? was the only words Kyo mange to get out as now Jo blood was covering up him and Kei?

Kei was shaking her whole body was shaking, weren?t they just having fun? Weren?t they being just talking about tomorrow and how their rankings were going. But now here she was in a pool of blood with a horrible looking fat man laughing at them.

Disgusting?
Disgusting?
FUCKING DISGUSTING!!!!

He trampled on their happiness like it was nothing, he fucking pig with his mole the size of someone left nut! Disgusting! Kei felt something awaken inside of her as she thought about the man in front of her! It was crawling at her, fighting against the chains she pathetically tried to keep it down with. 

?RAGGHHHHHH!!!!? a voice snapped her out of her insanity, when she snapped up she saw her brother running after the guy but soon

*BAM!!!*

Kyo had taken a huge right hook to the stomach and as quickly as he charged against the man the faster he was on the ground  throwing up blood?

Kyo held his gut as the pain radiated though out his whole body! Fuck what was this!? This pain!? He struggled to look up at the man?

?SO THE FALLEN ANGLES LOST ONE OF THEIR BIRDIES!!? he boosted making Kyo cringe as his hatred for the man grew, ?HOW DOES THAT FEEL!? HUH!! LUCIFER!? LILITH!??

Kei turned to the other adults behind her and saw them smirking?

?Damn~? Gigi started, ?I didn?t expect Samuel to drop down so fast!? she laughed causing Kei to open her mouth to protest but she couldn?t say anything. There teammate died! He died right in the front of their eyes! There was no way that he could have lived! THE MAN HEART WAS RIPPED FROM INSIDE OF HIM!!!

Crust sighed as he wiped the blood splatter off his eye, ?I am dirty now?Damn?? he brushed his jet black hair from in front of his eyes and then put on some nice square glasses that made his sharp blue eyes even sharper..

?I am going to make you lick my fucking boot clean you disgusting little pig you and if you don?t willingly suck it.? he began, ?I?ll fucking shove it down your throat??

The man in front of them eyes widen, he as probably thinking about playing the emotion card! Killing a teammate and making the other two rages against him like Kyo did. But they didn?t something about them made them nonchalantly over their own partners death and that what got him scared.

What horrible monsters wouldn?t even care about their partners!?

The fat man trembled in anger, ?YOU FUCKING MO-MON-MONSTERS!! I JUST RIPPED YOUR PARTNERS HEART OUT!!I AM THE DAMNED RIKAYA? he yelled

Gigi smirked, ?So the fuck what? Lets go darling~? Gigi said turning to Crust he smirked 

?Of course, after you.? Crust said

The fat man this time trembled out fear, ?NOT BEFORE YOU GO THOUGH MY MEN!!!? he stomped his foot on the ground and soon around 20 men stood out in front of them. Kei who was now covering Kyo with her own body was looking on with horror?What should she do?

What could she do?

?Blow though them Lilith??  Crust commanded and soon a wild wind came out of now where blowing though the crowd of 20 men only leaving 5 standing, that when Gigi turned around and stuck out her tongue

?Time to grow up kiddios~? she said before rushing off to Rikaya and Crust running straight behind her

Kei was all by herself but she needed to protect Kyo, she was Kyo sister! She just had to?Kei stood up as Kyo whimpered for her to run. She couldn?t she wasn?t going to run anymore! Kei stood in front of Kyo and pulled down her eye lid with her middle finger and stuck out her tongue in a luid manner?

?Come you fucking cunts!? she yelled, "GET READY TO GET FUCKED YOU MOTHERFUCKING PUSSIES!!!?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 30, 2011)

*Date Uchiha *
LT - Land of Sin
​
Date Uchiha stood on top of a roof in Fuzengakure, his black coat fluttering in the night time wind.  He had his hood up, his blue eyes looking around the streets of Fuzengakure.  He was looking for a certain flower, a flower that was said to make the girl of your dreams fall in love with you.  He wasn't sure about that, but from the picture he could tell it was very pretty and he needed a make up gift for Tifa after the hot tub mishap.  Only problem was that Fuzengakure's defenses had been really up lately, and sneaking into the village was a pretty tough job.

He had the strangest feeling he was being followed.


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

"Shit! Shit!"Kyo cursing could be heard though out the village, he was late! He was late to a very important meeting with his mother and some clients at a party. He cursed louder at the fact that he was already 10 minutes late and that the party had already started. Kyo almost wanted to turn around and kick the tailors ass for making him late. Shit head coincidently gave his outfit away...Forgiveness his ass!

It wasn't until he turned the corner that he saw a strange figure with a dark coat on flapping in the wind. Kyo could have either ignored him and had time to get to the party or release every bit on of rage be late to the party but be happy~

Kyo fixed his tie, he was going with the second choice"Oi...Kid! Show me your pass to Fuzen!"he commanded,"Now or force will be used."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2011)

*Takuya*

The time passed and both the mercenary and the blue-eyed girl were now walking through the forest again, the blonde had something like a bag filled with all the apples she got; some minor wounds on her elbows and knees because of the many time she fell from the tree"Sure it took you long, it´s almost night and we aren´t even half way of the first lesson"the boy said walking in front of the girl"What!? do i have to do something else?!"she asked, by her look she was tired"Uh?...of course, you only got some fruits that happened to be on a tree...you still need to know how to get a good place to make a camp and of course how to hunt, what would you do If there weren´t any fruits around?"he said like pointing out something obvious.

Minutes passed until they arrived to a new plain little area that was surrounded by thr forest, there the river flowing intensely"Okay this is the lesson 1B of the day...you have always to find a place near of the water, being a river or a lake, You need water to survive and somewhere to get it"he said and then took out from his backpack a sleeping bag "There you sleep"he said throwing it at the girl"Hmp! don´t think that just because you gave me this i will forgive you for forcing me to climb that tree"Aoi said but Takuya was not listening  "I will go for some wood, and probably will bring more food, you try to fish something with this"he said and gave her a sharpened branch.

With that the boy stood up and began to walk into the forest leaving the blonde behind.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 30, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
LT - Land of Sin(2)


Date turned around.  Shit!  I was hoping I wouldn't have to deal with anyone, they know the landscape better than I do.  I gotta shake him.  He smirked and took two steps backwards before shrugging.  "I don't want any trouble, so I'll be seeing you around."  He leaned backward, falling off of the building.  He flipped and spun while falling, planting his feet on a wall and pushing off, landing on a lower building and dashing, trying to get some distance from the guy.


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

Kyo smirked he was hoping that the punk would run, to ad that it wasn't his lucky night. Neither it was Kyo's but still all he had to do was make sure he didn't get blood on his brand new tuexdo. That was easy enough~ Kyo tapped his heels on the ground and soon fire spitted from them propelling Kyo faster than ever, Kyo cut though an alley because he knew that one place he could cut him off at. 

Soon after many acorbatic moves Kyo was in front of the boy,"You know this could be classified as a federal offensive in which case...I must...PUNISH YOU!!"Kyo yelled as he concentrated his flaming kick at the boy chest


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 30, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
LT - Heating Things Up


Date quickly fell on his back and used his forward momentum to slide underneath the boy, before getting back on his feet.  "Looks like I won't be able to get away from you.  Okay then, bring it on!"  He took a fighting stance, holding his gloved fists out in front of him.  What the hell was that?  Flaming kicks?  That's like my arm...  Hopefully I won't have to resort to that, I don't want to cause too much commotion.  He quickly dashed toward the boy and ducked at the last second when he got really close to him, before rising up and aiming an uppercut towards his chin.


----------



## Kei (Apr 30, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled when he saw the boy coming at him, he put his hands in his pocket and laughed,"Looks like your not a pussy after all!"Kyo laughed but then a nasty smirk came crawling on his face,"Bring it!"he commanded.

Kyo watched as the boy came at close range to him and then dodged his kick, interesting someone as fast as him more than likely? But then he came for an uppercut and that when Kyo, with his hands still in his pocket moved his head out the way and did a backflip with such close range to the boy face and Kyo nice leather shoes.He then black flipped his way out of danger~

"Heh..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
LT - Things Heat Up (2)

Date leaned back, avoiding the leather shoes that passed right in front of his face.  He then rose his leg high off the ground and sent a quick snap kick toward the boy's face, aiming to knock him to the ground.


----------



## Burke (May 1, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Kick off_

"Charge..." Zettai had said lowly to himself as Miho continued her pointing. He could feel his muscles tighten, and he noticed his eyes being wide open. One could also hear a crackling electric sound reverberating around. Zettai now really was concerned with how long his sensei was allowing his students to stand idley by. It could have been that he didnt even think much of them, this managed to irk him. He also had taken notice to Miho's plan to feint by planning to make an attack obvious then going against it. At any rate, he thought that a head on attack of any degree was a risky move, so he figured he would quickly implement a supportive role on her attack. _"Time to get it started."_

Miho kicked off to start her feint, as Zettai quickly took out and opened a scoll, and in a puff of smoke, he gripped an oversized shuriken. With a strong discus rotation, Zettai released the projectile with a line of trajection pinpointed on his sensei. He kneeled and made the tiger handseal. "Shadow shuriken." he said lowly.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 1, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro triped over Cheza as he landed on a tombstone as he looked up to see the Harvest moon rising. "We have to hurry the time is almost here, you can't see the moon flowers till next harvest moon." Cheza took off running Spike ran after her as Harko looked t th tombstone name and when the person died. Hakro catch up as he followed the scent of the girl. He could not stop s he fell into a murky lake. "Great, now I will pull you in for doing that chick." He felt something against his skin, he did not know what it was but did not like it at the moment. Cheza giggled as she pulled out her hand. Hakro had a sly smiled as he pushed her in. Soike howled as it was in a joking matter. Hakro looked at the reflection of the harvest moon on the lake as Cheza started to sing.

As the harvest moon rised to it's fullest more wolves in the distance jumped in as Spike and Hakro joined in for the last night of the harvest moon. Hakro stopped as he was a different person. Spike did not noticed as he really thought about the past, sharing the moon with Akina who could not do anything back then. _"Cheza is trying to show me something about the wolves for now it is a dead end, till I read some of those books Spike picked up on. I really do need my sister, but that is inpossiable for her to forgive me with some more damage."_ He slip his hand down under his shirt to find one of the kanata slashes that did not heal or just remain a scar to him for half of the pain. "IS there is a reason you brought me here, instead of remembering the good times with everyone that is still in my life?"

"I only wanted to do something for you to coop with what you want instead of power at the moment. "Is that the only way to do it to sit on a country side to do nothing but train with nobody around and no friends." "Remember your sister, remember what you are fighting for the wolves and why you love being with them. If you are alone wolf, start your own pack." Hakro looked away from Cheza to the harvest moon as the girl pulled herself out of the water as the water lights up with the moon flowers that looked amazing. "I don't really trusted people that can run with me or wolves. It is the only the wolves I trust." "Was it a mistake that you wanted to go to Kiri istead of Akina." "Don't question me, I don't have a heart for her. Do you wish to sleep in the cemetery or make it back to a village in Konoha?" He looked at the lake as bones from below the water started to pop up. "We should leave before the moon flowers dissappeared." Hakro nods as both of them run out of the cemetery as it botter Cheza, but something else bother him as he question himself, Spike was wondering if he wanted to talk about it.

*Akina Ezel Lt*

Akina was dreaming by a river with blood flowing by it, to her it was horse blood. "Pegasus, where are you." She sat up wishing sometimes she could really see this but only could see it through her mind. She got up as she looked into the river as she saw her brother's face that looked in pained or trapped somewhere. He grabbed out to pulled her in as she woke up to blackness, she know she passed out again for the second time. "Pegusas are you hurt too?" "You were dreaming again, your safe, I have sort have calm down from the coldness at the moment, we can stop again if you want a think we are coming to another river or something, go back to sleep." She was so tired that she fell back to sleep.


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2011)

*J Koizumi*
_Fresher then ever_

"Why thank you ladies," J bowed with a sly grin as he opened the door with just a towel wrapped around his waist. The two women from the night before giggled, before waving goodbye to him as they left his room. "Ah, the perfect way to spend a night," he smiled to himself before heading off to get dressed.

Fifteen minutes later, J was surprisingly washed and dressed, and ready to go. Now, he had to just go and fetch his students who were probably still sleeping. J left his hotel room, dropping the key off downstairs before heading back up to wake up his team. "Jugs! Cabbage! Monkey Boy! Get the _fuck _out 'ere!" he bellowed, probably waking up people he didn't intend to but he didn't care. 

--------

*Tifa Warholic*_
What's the point in it all!?_

Tifa awoke the next morning, having fell asleep on the floor with Kain. She sat up with a backache and headache to match, probably from sleeping on a wooden floor. _Not the best idea ..._ she sighed to herself before dashing into the bathroom where she knew she had to hurry. Tifa quickly hopped in the shower before getting out and brushing her teeth. Once all that was done, she quickly got dressed and grabbed her things, before heading out the door with Kain. "Come on Kain! I can hear J screaming already," she muttered, picking up the cub. He was still tired from the night before judging by his nuzzling into Tifa's shoulder. She smiled and stroked his fur as she walked down the hallway towards J.

"I'm here, all right! You can shut up now," she grumbled, looking up to him.
"Hey, don't get pissy missy. We have to wait for Monkey and Cabbage wherever they are ..." Son soon came out, with Tifa greeting him. J was intent on getting out of here, even after the good time he had last night.
"Sensei ... we could all hear you last night," Tifa laughed as Kain's expression seemed to confirm this. 
"Good. I'm sure you've heard your parents anyway," J quipped as he began to get impatient with Cabbage.
"Well, that's a whol-" Tifa was interrupted by an eagle crashing through the window behind her. It swooped past the group, before landing straight in front of her. "Don't tell me I have another mission ..." she groaned, taking the scroll out of the eagle's claws. It soon flew off back out the window, leaving a dissapointed Tifa. 

She knew she didn't have much of a choice, as she needed the money. Even though she had 20,000 left from her last mission, she wanted to get her own apartment and perhaps a weapon for Kain, which would need a lot more. "Let's see the details for this one ..." Tifa unwrapped the scroll and began reading it's contents.



> *The Stray Sheep*
> 
> *Client: *"Old Man" Kizuki
> *Rank:* D
> ...


"2-20,000 Ryo! I'll take it!" she beamed, shoving the scroll in her pouch. "Kain, looks like we got a mission!" The cub looked up to Tifa with a determined look on his face; obviously loving the action going on lately.

--------

*Vaan Warholic*
_-_-_

"Hey, can you stop please?" he sighed, pushing her away before reaching for a large fish. "It's not that I don't like you doing that, it's just not all the time. I'd rather save the best for ... later. Okay?" He began devouring the fish before him, only taking second glances at Setsuka. He wondered if he had upset her by saying that, as it perhaps came out a little more harsh then he intended. She was probably excited about this relationship, while he felt like it was something he had to get used to. It wasn't like he didn't enjoy kissing her- he loved it. But sometimes a little too much dessert makes one sick. He sighed, putting his food down as he looked towards her. 

"Look ... I didn't mean for it to sound harsh, alright? Just ... slow down, for the best. It was only hours ago we decided on this yet we are acting like we just got married! It's a little fast, don't you think?" he explained, giving her a small smile before grabbing a riceball from the platter. "Besides ... we can do a _lot_ more later on."

--------

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Project *B.E.L.L.A* Arc, Part 2

_









​_A water dome? Shit!_ I don't think we're getting out of here so easily, Lyra thought to herself as they began to sink through the hole. The dome seemed pretty tough, and was much stronger than just a simple bubble. She also reminded herself that her and Lexi were both drowning right now, and for the sake of the latter she needed to bust herself out of here. 

_Does she have a plan!?_ Lexi thought as she tried clawing her way through the water to no avail. 
Alright then ... we'll try this, Lyra smirked, placing her hands against the inner walls of the dome. Flowering Gunner! Blasts of purple chakra shot through the water dome, opening up a hole for them to escape. Lyra quickly climbed out, followed by Lexi.
"Thank you for helping me out there," Lexi bowed before shaking the water off her fur.
"No problem ...!" Lyra breathed, catching her breath from holding it for so long.

"Target has escaped from confinement. Initiating level 2 of attack," the woman spoke with a dull voice before outstretching her arms. "Water Style ... Pressure Drill!" Two large water drills formed around her arms, spooking Lyra at first. 
"Water drills? _Oh_ _god_," she sighed before readying herself for the woman's attack. A split second later, and the woman was behind the two, sending her arm straight towards Lyra's head. She just managed to avoid the attack, but didn't go without grabbing the woman's arm. 
"Flowering Gunner!" Lyra blasted her arm, sending the woman flying a short distance. Her water drills had dissapeared, but she now had her water whipping slicer back on. She began slicing the ground around Lyra and Lexi with haste, sending the debris down a deep hole formed from before.
"Watch out Lyra!" Lexi yelled as she ran away from where Lyra stood. The girl looked around only to see the woman rocketing straight towards her from above. 
"No escape!" With a flick of the wrist, a fence of water surrounded Lyra, preventing her from moving out of the way of the attack. 
"Hmph! Flowering Gunner!"
"Water Style: Water Blaster!"

--------
*
Tifa Warholic LT*
_Friends? Pssh._

Tifa leaned against the tree as she thought about his comment. Was he taking advantage of that girl? Tifa couldn't help but agree Setsuka was rather childish for her age, but hey- she was the youngest of her siblings. Surely she could trust her older brothers to behave themselves, no? "Nah, Vaan isn't like that. He's in fact overprotective of me and even my brother. He'd probably shoot you right now if he saw us together," she explained with a small giggle towards the end. 

Yata asked who her friends were and if they should visit the hospital to see one of his friends. She stood up as if to signal that she didn't mind. "Let's just go to the hospital for now. I don't know if she's in the hospital right now. She should be but ... I have a feeling she's somewhere she shouldn't be."


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2011)

(Couldn't fit it in the last post)

--------

*Vaan Warholic LT*
_The servants of the Nakano's_

Vaan was outside his house in the large garden, pounding a tree  repeatedly as part of his daily training regime when Happy flew down  from the sky. He seemed to have a huge smile on his face as he had  something hidden behind his back. "Vaan-san! Come over here!" he called, ushering the boy over.
"What is it?" Vaan asked, shaking his fists before heading over to the 3 foot cat. "Did something happen?"
"No no! Well ... yes but that's besides the point! Look what I've got for ya-"  Happy revealed what was behind his back as he pulled out a white scroll  laced with a golden design around the edges. It had a small gold rope  tied around it, presenting itself in an elegant manor. "You're mother thought it was time you got your own! Go on, open it!"

Vaan did just this and opened the scroll, only to see the details of a  mission inside, along with the image of a creature with a similar  appearance to Happy.



> *The Winged Beast of the Land of Water*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wait ... am I going to get my own Exceed?!" Vaan's face lit up as he thought of getting a personal summoning just like Happy.
"Yup! Your grandfather had one, your mother had one  ... and now you've got one. The master Exceed decided that this one  would be a perfect match for you; the one who is causing a disturbance  near Kirigakure. Take on the mission, then report back to me once you've  got him!" Happy explained before hovering up and giving Vaan a pat on the shoulder. "Good luck!" he waved before flying off into the sky. Vaan glanced down at the mission sheet with a smirk before shoving in his bag nearby.
"Finally!"


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2011)

*A path of a Dragon part 1*

Murasaki opened his eyes, all around him was slimy strands and sharp shell like pieces scattered around him. He was confused and he didn't know where he was, the last thing he remembered was going to see his team mates then feeling very tiring and curling up on the floor to presumably sleep. The stuff around him and the wet sheen all over his body gave off the impression that he was trapped somewhere for god knows how long and just came back, it was then the memories hit him and he remembered.

_Murasaki was in a world, the air was fresh and the ground soft yet he could not touch he was simply standing there and watching. He heard a noise from a distance and ran to see it. Standing there was 3 men, long black hair and red eyes, Uchiha's he assumed. They were fighting a large dragon, this was the first time he saw the dragon, its skin was white as snow its eyes rolling between red to purple to blue. It was huge and powerful and the three Uchiha's continued to fight it.

Fireball after fireball deflected of his hide and the Uchiha switch to Taijutsu, but they were still ineffective. The battle raged on the dragon swept his breath across the area and tried to roast the ninja.

"Targaryen, you will never have this land." 

The dragon made a sound almost as if laughing. "Exiled Uchiha, the valley is mine and will remain mine for me and my children and their children after them"

"Never, this will be our new home!" Shouted one of the Uchiha. 
"Brother we are too weak we cannot beat him, our powers are failing, he is too strong." 

"No brother, not yet, not yet!" He rammed the Kunai into his brothers chest and the blood rolled down his chest while his younger brother watched. 

"Brother why?" The dying one asked.

"Yes why!?" The youngest one asked. 

"For the power!" He turned to dragon who was watching carefully.

"Foolish Uchiha fighting your own allies." The dragon laughed again.

"Ni-san! Why why did you kill him, why why why!" the youngest brother screamed.

"For this! Mangakyo SHARINGAN!" he awakened his dormant Uchiha power and cast a Tsuykiyomi on the dragon. When they returned the dragon was much weaker now and was the eldest brother. 

"Brother, I am sorry, today you have to lose two brothers." The Eldest said, before making the handseals that he needed.

"Kinjustu..." And the rest of jutsu's words were blocked out due to the loud sounds in the background. 

The mighty dragon Targaryen roared as his skin began to flake off and roll upwards and his body began to fall to peices. 

The eldest brother fell to the floor all his chakra gone resulting in death.

"No ni-san" The youngest brother screamed, before he realised that his skin was too peeling off, something his dead brother had not considered that his little brother was in the blast zone. 

"Young Uchiha!" The dragon called. "We are both done for, by this technique of your brother. But we can survive, yes we can if you and I combine Chakra, give me all your chakra and I will live I can heal myself and then heal you."

The younger brother saw some truth and some lies in the dragons eyes, his sharingan could help him see that. 
"Your chakra does have healing properties for sure, but I shall take it for myself."

"What?!" Targaryen shouted, his body was disintegrating as he shouted, but he swiped for the young Uchiha. 

"Fuinjutsu!" The dragon roared his flames at the Uchiha before the fire hit him and with a whirl the dragon was sucked inside him. Then the scream came, a scream so strong it could curdle blood. The remaining Uchiha, his skin burst off and then reformed and then burst again, fire spewed from his wounds in place of blood. His skin burned and then fell and burned and fell, his sharingan morphing, feeding off the flames inside him. 

A final scream and the Uchiha lay on the floor between his two brothers, his body naked and his skin steaming, his eyes filled with blood and his hair a beautiful white._

Murasaki had seen it all, it was amazing but what it meant was nothing until the next memory came.


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2011)

The new memories came flooding through.

_Time fastforwarded, it was the same area that the fight with the  dragon had taken place, but now there was a village there. Many of the  people Murasaki looked upon had white hair and a dragon emblem on their  back, even dragons were running around the village small ones like cats  and the larger ones resting like horses. The sign said the village  hidden in the valley. 

Then everyone decided to bow to the man that was walking down the  street, Murasaki looked at him and noticed he was a few years old but he  was the third Uchiha brother.

"Lord Shiro Targaryen, we throw this feast to you to show the day that  the village was formed." Said a old man with a curved back. Next to  Shiro was a white dragon much like the one that had died that day, but  unlike all the other dragons this one had a collar around its neck and  did not look happy, it also had an aura of intelligence lacking in the  others.

The third brother had stolen the valley from the dragons and ruled it  with his new dragon style Chakra, and the chained dragon must have been  the rightful heir to Valley. This was Murasaki's ancestor, he felt awe  for hm but also distaste. He was still exiled for some crime, although  he did not kill his brother like the elder there was still something  wrong with him. 

_The memory moved forward again,
_This time Shirou was older he had children of his own and it was the  birth of his 3rd, all with a head of white hair and eyes of bright  colour, the first had Blue eyes deep like the ocean the second had  purple eyes like Murasaki and the 3rd the youngest had red eyes with 3  tomes. Shiro picked up his newborn and looked down into his eyes, the  white hair had followed through but the sharingan, be it in cosmetic or  function had proved too strong to kill with mere dragon chakra. 

"I shall name you Uchi Targeryen."

_Time skipped again. 
_Shiro was now old and Uchi was a man grown, in his middle twenties. 
"Father let me go out further than the volcano, further than the forests  of bones, let me seek the other villages, make alliances."

"No Uchi, you are far too young and inexperienced."

"But you let Murasaki and Aoi go, when they were even younger than I."  Murasaki was surprised to hear that one of Shiro's children shared a  name with him.

"You are special Uchi, you are closer to my heart and closer to my  stressers, now be done with this talk or you shall never leave the  village."

"I hate you!" Uchi shouted and stormed out the room.

"If you only knew what power your eyes held, and what dangers that  brings with it, I have raised you as a Targaryen, but you are truly  Uchiha at heart my son." 

Murasaki then followed Uchi to his room. Uchi was packing his bags he  was getting ready to leave, he was a man and be damned to let his father  own him. 

_Time skipped again.

_Uchi was near to the mouth of the volcano, the only other way into  the valley apart from dragon gate at the front. Being Targeryen the heat  paid him no bother as he walked across the lava. 
"You Targaryen." Uchi heard and whipped his neck backwards and saw a  large white dragon chained inside the volcano. It was the same one just  much larger that Murasaki had seen next to Shiro on the anniversary of  the founding. 

"Who are you? And why can you talk?" Uchi asked. 

"I am of Targaryen blood as you are, my father and your father are one, I  am of a higher race of dragon. I saw your father and his brothers kill  my father and steal his land, for that I have been kept prisoner, let me  go and heal the bad blood of your father."

Uchi looked at him deeply. "No I cannot, I have broken fathers wishes leaving this village I shall not undone his actions."

"FOOL!" The dragon shouted. And a ball of fire went towards Uchi.

The blast hit Uchi full in the face. And he turned back to the dragon, his Sharingan eye turning.

"That eye!" The dragon shouted in rage, "That eye was the doom of the Valley of the Dragons." 

The dragon for the first time in years tried to move in his chains to  reach Uchi, rage fueling. But shiro nor the dragon had factored in the  erosion of time nor the growth in strength of the dragon and the chain's  snapped with a larger crack and the white dragon spread his wings and  flew for the first time in decades and opened up a blast of fire opening  the volcano and trapping Uchi in the rubble. 
"I shall bring the doom back." The dragon said before it flew away.

_Murasaki was back in present time, but he knew there was more memories coming so he braced himself.


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2011)

*Vaan Warholic LT*
_Getting ready to go_

Vaan walked into his house through the patio doors, aiming to grab his shinobi gear. Nobody was home, with his mother probably sleeping at Hakaizen's, his sister and brother out and his father probably at work. "Well, at least I can raid the safe this time!" he smiled to himself as he raced upstairs and into his parent's room. Behind the dresser was a safe where his mother kept her spare change. Strange to keep something like that in a safe, but she did. Vaan moved the dresser out the way to get to the safe, where he grabbed a handful of notes amounting to around 1,000 Ryo. "Dammit ... my mom must've taken it with her to Hakaizen's ... greedy woman!"  he smirked after making such a hypocritical statement, before rushing back into his room. He quickly got dressed before grabbing his bag and making sure everything was in there. 

Ready to go he left his house, locking the door behind him. It was a bright day and the weather was nice, but Vaan had a feeling this wouldn't be the case once he got to Vellonas Pier. It was in the Land of Water, which is known to have terrible weather with almost constant rain and mist. Or was that _Amegakure_? Now he was just confusing himself.
*
Lyra Murasaki*
_Project *B.E.L.L.A* Arc, part 3_

Lyra held out her hands, attempting to counterattack the blast of water rocketing down towards her. Bright beams of chakra shot out her palms, smashing into the water technique. However, this water jutsu was obviously of a much higher rank as her jutsu seemed to smash holes through, but they just regenerated. No effect!? What the hell!? Lyra panicked with her thoughts as her attacks were useless against this water technique. It smashed straight into her, creating a circular wave of water that spread out away from the impact point, washing away everything in it's path. Lyra was pushed some distance back, while Lexi seemed to run away from the affected area before she could be hit.
"Are you okay Lyra?" Lexi asked to the girl who seemed unconscious in the puddle of water. "Lyra!?"

"Target immobilized," the woman spoke through her earpeice before walking over to Lyra. She kicked the girl over to face her, before picking her up and throwing her over her shoulder. Lexi watched helplessly, having little to no skills, there wasn't much she could do. She had only just met the woman supposed to master her, so didn't have much of a bond with her. Lexi wasn't at the point where she would risk it all, unfortunately.

But Lyra _didn't_ need that.

"Hyah!" Lyra slammed a flower into the back of the head of the woman, before pushing herself away from her. The woman yanked out the flower, before scrunching it up in her hand. "It's no use! You've been poisoned ... you won't have long!" The woman's expression didn't change from it's dull one, and that's when Lyra noticed something was up.

Despite being stabbed in the head, there was no blood. _None at all._


----------



## Alisdragon (May 1, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro walked backed through the main gates of Fuzen, _"for that freaking trip, I got nothing out of it."_ He was tired even before the sun rose they borded a train back to Suna then walked back to Fuzen. "Cheza, go back to the cabin, as I get me some tea, Spike can go with you for him to get some rest." He passed a girl he did not know, this girl did not have pink hair like his teammate Luka. To him she will show up in his next life. He got to the tea shop, "One strong tea, please. No sugar." He put his head on the table of the tea shop as he looked to the side staring at nothing as he waits for his tea. "The harvest moon, hoping tonight is the last night" he mutter as he did not know if anyone heard him or cared to listen.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
*The Fallen Angel Arc: Chapter ten*​
Kei smirked as the guys rushed her, she dodged the first couple of blows as they rushed at her. Her eyes widen to the fact of she had more than one opponent as someone had rushed her from the back and she had jumped out of the way of his incoming blow. Kei felt excited almost happy as she dodged for her life..

Kyo watched in horror as he couldn't do anything for his sister right about now..

_"Damn it move you good for nothing body...move.._he thought as he struggled to get up

"Don't fucking play around with me!"Kei yelled as she grabbed one of the man arms who threw his fist at her, sending him flying over her shoulder Kei secured her grip on his right arm. She slammed her foot into his should as she twisted it until she heard snapping...

*"BAWWWWWW!!!"*he screamed out in pain because now his arm was like a spagettie, Kei licked her lips~

"More baby~...Give me more~ Ah!!"Kei screamed in pleasure as she held tightly on to the man arm and twisted it all the way off! Blood poured out every where and the man screams got louder

"Kei! Watch out!"Kei heard Kyo yelled, she turned around and saw a fist flying towards her but then she more blood splattered on her face as her brother had placed his arm on slammed it into the guy chest making it a charred hole...

Kei smiled as the man dropped to the floor,"Kyo~ Play with Kei?"she asked seductively as she took the man arm she had twisted off and placed his fingers on her lips

Kyo smiled as he felt something that he never felt before and then he remember what Koji had told him one day...

_"I will bite you to death!"_

Kyo smirked and placed his hands on his forehead sliding back his white hair with a nice dash a red tint to it

"Bitches bite....I AM GOING TO MOTHERFUCKING MAUL YOU ALL!!"he yelled and his red eyes glowed crimison


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_An ... acquaintance?

_On a job to go and pick up some herbs and over essentials from the petite little coffee shop on the corner of the main street, Lyra hopped cheerfully down the street. She was ecstatic for various reasons; a list too long to go through. "Ah, a lovely day today! Let's just hope it stays this way," she smiled before walking inside the tea shop. It was busy today, and there seemed to be only a cashier and a waitress here today despite the amount of customers they had today. 

Lyra quickly ran up to the counter and grabbed the attention of the woman. "Hello? Miss?"
"Lyra! Hello dear! What can I do for you?" the woman asked with a warm smile.
"Stone Chi herbs please ... and a strawberry cream tea to go please," she smiled, putting the money from her mother on the counter. The woman nodded and took the money, before quickly whipping up Lyra's order. 
"Hey, could you do me a favour? We are so busy today, and Chilse isn't supposed to be in for another hour! Can you just deliver that man over there's order?" she asked, pointing to a male with long, jet black hair. 
"Sure, I don't mind," Lyra smiled as she took his drink and her own, before walking over to his table. She sat down opposite him before passing his drink. "Sorry if I may seem a bit rude here ... the cashier asked me to deliver this because she's extra busy today. If you mind me sitting here, I can move."
*
Vaan Warholic LT*
_Finally the mission be- nevermind._

Vaan was heading to the Konoha Train Station east of the village on an empty stomach, something he would later regret. He was too excited about getting his own summoning that he didn't want to _'waste time' _getting food, even though most will agree food comes before something you don't even know.

A violent rumbling in his stomach even caught the attention of civillians as Vaan dragged his feet to the station. _I need to get something to eat! But the train to Kirigakure is every three hours, and the next one is due in ten minutes! I can't afford to miss it_, he thought as he turned a corner to the last road he'd have to travel along. It was a long road however- the Station Road of Konoha. Simply named, but for obvious reasons. 

Vaan could see the train station up ahead, and soon turned his sluggish walk into a fast sprint. "HYAAH!" Vaan charged forward, knocking people out of the way as he used the last of his fuel to get to the station. The road felt longer than ever- it usually took a full ten minutes just to walk down this road, and running it wasn't going to be that much quicker.

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Project *B.E.L.L.A* Arc, part 4_

"W-What ... eh?" Lyra didn't know what to say, do, ask; she was shocked at the situation. A stab to the head, and not a drop of blood or reaction. Was she using some sort of advanced healing jutsu? But even then, Lyra's poison would be taking effect yet this didn't seem to be the case. "Are you even human!? Some sort of advanced jutsu huh ..." Lyra sighed as she realised her opponent would be much harder than she thought, with her main techinque having no effect.

Any sane person in her situation would've runaway a long time ago. Why wasn't she doing the same? 

"Target has over-" The woman was shut up by an explosive tag to the face, which knocked her back a fair distance. Lyra was going to use everything until something hit, and from there she would work out a plan. 

The woman slowly stood up from the smoke, where all was revealed. Cables were hanging from various parts of her body where the blast had ripped it open, and she had lots of burns on the metal of her suit. "Of course ... you aren't human! My poison affects even plants! There was no way you was immune to it unless you was just some puppet! But ... why are you after me!?" she yelled, walking towards the _"woman"_ who wasn't fazed by it's injuries.
"Target has damaged me severely. Entering emergency repair mode," it spoke before forming a water dome around itself. It soon began repairing it's damaged parts, with Lyra smirking as it did so.
"Like I'd let you do that! Flowering Gunner!" Lyra was hitting the limit of her chakra, and she knew she had to end this quickly. This was her chance.

The blasts of chakra smashed into the dome, destroying it before hitting the robot head on. It exploded along with the water, creating a large puddle of machinery, cables and other debris. The suit seemed to be powered by chakra, due to the large amount of liquified chakra mixed with the water. "So ... a sort of puppet powered by chakra and with a human-like appearance ... impressive," Lyra inspected part of the equipment while Lexi followed behind.
"Why was she after you though?" Lexi asked, sniffing the puddle of water.
"I don't know ... but I think it's something to do with that dream ..." 
"What dream?"
"Don't worry. I'll tell you another time," Lyra sighed before walking through the field. It was starting to hit dawn as she was exhausted from staying up all night. What she needed right now was a break from all this shit in her life.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

"You fell for it~"Kyo purred as the guy in front of him threw out his leg, Kyo quickly grabbed it and not wanting to do anything to badly to the kid. Kyo pushed the leg upward which would cause the boy as well to go upward and then Kyo slammed the leg back on the ground. Kyo released and stood ack, the thrill of fighting made him happy inside

"Lately I only been fighting girls...It a good time for a change~"he purred


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 1, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "I was not expecting it to be ease at all." She kept her smile as she got up from the seat she sat in with her staff and shamisen, "thankyou for everything." She walked out the door to go to her room to get some sleep. As she enter the guest room as she put down the shamisen. She felt for the bed as she proped up her staff next to the bed post. She got into bed as she closed her eyes. As she fell asleep she was wondering if she was looking for love and friendship since some people really a blind person could turn on top of their you dreams. She was wonder what happen to her brother, was she in the same mess as her wondering where we end up in the end. She turns o her side to not think off that just take as it comes to her. Her blond strand of hair fall across her cheek as her thoughts became her dreams till the sun rise. Akina plan to get up early to make breakfeast for anyone that would join her or sleep in late for talking to new people that could be friends.



*Diana*

"Rise and Shine!!!" Violet shouted to Akina. Diana was behind her yawning. Violet woke them up earlier than usual and she was not use to it. 
"Are you sure we couldn't sleep a little more?" Diana said rubbing her eyes as she looked at the window seeing the sun wasn't even out. "Its 4 am in te morning. The sun isn't even out. You know your up to early if you beat the sun to it." she said drowly.
"The aerlier we wake up the more training we can fit in the freshness before it gets a little warmer with the sun." Violet said.
"Wait why do we have to if its just her training? I don't want to be a swordsman. I'm good from long distance." Diana said. She disliked close combat and did all her fighting from long range.
"I know i heard about your abilities and i'm impressed. They are amazing though what if someone makes it pass them and to you? Your wide open." Violet said. She doubted  that after Diana  mastered her abilities anyone would get near her especially with her brain. She was very intellegant from her Academy scores but until then anyone could get to her. She only knew two jutsu that involved her abilities. She needed to know how to fight close combat and being in Kiri the best chose was swords as there were no better teaches except maybe the Land of Iron but their style was different using little or no chakra.
"Still i find it boring going hand to hand. Its lame. Long Distance requires brain while close requires instinct and i'd rather use brain not mere instincts." Diana said even though instincts were important to being a ninja. Still she wanted to beyond that. She wanted to be a better than average ninja. She wouldn't settle for anything less like she did her entire life. She wanted to be below no one. She would rise beyond everyone and prove herself as one of the greatest kunoichi that ever lived.

*Darius*

He yawned and rubbed his eyes. His hair was messy. He was woken up so early by Violet he didn't prepaire well. He was not a morning person and from his sister's complaints she wasn't either. He wanted to sleep more but Violet insisted she would teach then all swordsmanship. It was disrespectful she said for a ninja from the Mist not to know any since this was the prime village to learn it though he did not recall her being or using swords from the books on Kages. She used water only and nothing else. Though he was surprised what she could do with it. His father said she could manipulate all forms of water. She could even create water that burned like fire. Not boiling but fire itself. She really was a prodigy from what he heard. She was the only one he knew of with the title Kiri Goddess though he didn't know if she was actually a goddess. She was considered and rumored to be. He would soon see her abilities in battle.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 1, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro proped his arm under his head to put his elbow on the table from his head to fall back on to the table. A girl came over to give him his drink. "Thanks I guessed. I don't mind the company if you sit here it is a free country." He picked up the glass to sip the strong drink. "So, you worked here are just here to pick up guys?" _"I should have order something stronger, if Iwanted to be nice to people. To day is going to be a fun day of Hell again."_ He drank his tea, _"what's in this tea it put my own hairs on end the way I like it. I had this problem in the hospital."_ Hi scars start bugging him as they were not healing from not scratching. "Do you know anything on herbs that make the skin itch?" Hakro was not good with healing or paid attention to his mom at all while growing up in Suna, he sighed. He waited for this girl to say something else as his mind was on something else or was still in sleep mood at the moment as the tea kick in his system. "Name's Harko if you wanted to know or not."

*Akina Ezel*

Akina woke up from Violet who screamed at her, to her it felt it was still night outside. She got up as she listen to Diana and Violet talked about their ablities or something closed to it. "I am awake sensai, let's get to it." She grabed her swords as to follow Diana and Violet to the training feild she pulled down her headband to cover her eyes. She maybe annoying to some at this time at night/day. _"A ninja has to be prpared when anything got rough."_ She yawned some as to get the kinks out of her body from staying still all night long. She will not tell it was morning till the sun came out, she wanted to be seen as serious as she did not show her small smile as she thought of her stratgy for this match to come to a start. She did not know much about anyone jutsus or moves as the same they did not knows her or could they know by some way.


----------



## River Song (May 1, 2011)

*Yata*

"Okay, then lets go!" he said as they began to walk to the hospital. After Tifa said that she had a feeling her mum was doing something wrond a raging debate began in Yata's head. One voice said quietly "Tifa just had a feeling, Tifa's mum isn't doing anything wrong" It was quickly overlapped with a shout of "She's a murderer!""Rapist!" "Cheating slut!" and then a booming cry off "She's having a lesbian affair with the Hokage!" 

Yata decided to stop conjuring up ideas at that point, partialy because he now had the disgusting puictures of lesbians in his head and partly because they had reached the hospital. He did not know where in the hospital Tifa's mum worked so he turned to her, looking for directions.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki:*
*Chapter 11: The True Devils*​
Kyo rushed in with his head ducked, Kei was right behind him as they rushed into their opponent. The man before them didn't know what he could do, like a deer cornered by wolves he tried to fight but Kyo dodged and Kei took her opening and jumped up and spun kicked the man in the face sending him flying...

As he went flying backwards Kyo rushed after the flying body and did a spin when he was right under him slamming a kunai in the back of his neck...

If he wasn't dead....He surely wasn't going to be a ninja anymore

The man slammed into a tree and Kyo smiled pleasingly when he didn't get up












"Brother~~ We have a live one over here~"Kei purred as she pointed down to the man crawling underneath her foot tears pooled from his eyes as Kei slammed her foot into his back again

Kyo walked over and bend down in front of the man...

"Lets keep him for a pet~"Kei purred her blue highlight was now a nice chunk of her hair...

Kyo shook his head,"Nah...Mom will never let us keep him.."he smiled

"P-p-pplease..I-I have a wife and kid at home!" he begged which made Kei smile even more, "P-p-please!! This mad hired me to---ARGHHHHHH!!!"

"Shut the fuck up.."Kyo growled as he had slammed a kunai in the mans hand, he reached out to pull the thing out but Kyo just slammed another

"Ta-ta ta~~"Kei purred,"You are playing our game~" She then removed her foot from his back

"Brother lets play devil~ You remember how it goes right? Someone gets a head start and tries to find an angel while the devil is behind him chasing to get his soul...Lets play it with this man..."she smiled

"Perfect~"Kyo smiled as he went behind the man and then took a senbon and cut the man tendon.."See if you cared about your wife and child...You wouldn't die today~ Now we will count to 10 and if you not over to the tree...Which is the angel...We, the devils, will kill you and drag your soul into hell."

Kyo took the two kunais from the man hand,"Go~"he purred as he watched the man tried to get up but landed back down in pain

1
"Did you know if you cut below the ankle you are cutting a very important part of your muscle?"Kei asked as she watched the man begin to crawl to the tree
2
The man by this time was crying his eyes out the tree was so close...Yet on the ground was so far
3
He had to make it! He just had to
6
He looked behind him to see the kids smling!! They didn't want him to live!
You better hurry now~"Kyo teased
8

He began to crawl like his life depended on it and soon he was near it! His salvation! If he could just make it he would go home! And eat his wife soup and play with his kids! He reached out to touch the tree...So close

ten

The man eyes widen as he felt blood pour from his head...So close...

He was so close...

The man splitted in half..


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2011)

*Takuya*

He returned not long ago to the place where they would pass the night, actually he was very surprised that Aoi had already caught one fish though it was not enough for the dinner"Hey you need to hurry, i don´t think one fish is enough right?"he said while making a fire"Don´t talk to me! you say it as if it were easier than climbing that tree for fruit!"the girl said in bad mood, it was the first time she did those kind of things, she shouldn´t be doing it"Actually it is because you use less physical strength for it"he said going to the river and taking the branch from the blonde´s hands"Look"he said and stared at the water of the river some moments before thrusting the branch into the water, when he took it out two fish were impaled in it"You see? it´s more about concentration than anything else"he said making the same once again and taking out another fish.

The dinner passed in silence, Takuya ignoring the girl unless it had to do with the mission and Aoi just whispering insults and complains. The night fell and both of them had to go to sleep. Aoi started to prepare the sleeping bag that Takuya gave her earlier"At least you know how to do that"he said and then stood up"What?! idiot, fool, moron! do not treat me as if I were a nuisance or a useless person!"she yelled"Well you are a nuisance, what else can I do? also stop yelling, remember that you are in the middle of the forest"he said and started to walk to a tree"Uh? where are you going now?! you lan on leaving me alone?!"she asked still with that noisy attitude"Ugh... I will be standing guard from this tree okay? now shut up, you don´t want a wild beast to come and eat you"he said and with a jump he reached a big branch to rest on it while the blonde only remained in silence and then fell asleep.

"This mission is boring, I need to hurry up and teach her everything that is needed"he said while looking at the moon, the light of the enormous sphere making his dark gray eyes to shine a little, his pupil which could be barely distinguished  was kind of narrowed due to the special characteristic of his eyes. After a sigh he stood up  and jumped off of the tree, making sure that Aoi was asleep he went into the forest"I need to train a little".


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
*Chapter 12: END*​
Kei and Kyo knocked the bodies around to see if someone that they could play with was still alive. But none of them where, the ones attacked by Gigi were already in the pool of their own blood. And the ones that Kei and Kyo killed were ripped apart one by one...

Kyo sighed and Kei fell on the ground...

"Boring~"Kei complained as she threw an arm across the field and she slowly started to feel...Normal again

Kyo shook his head,"Fuckers don't know who they should mess with..."Kyo cursed

"Oh my you kids...Your not dead."a voice called out to them and Kyo snapped his head to see a bruised up but happy face Gigi beside her Crust was there with a mans head...The man who killed Jo...

The kids both looked at it in awe, how could they take down a man that killed a high ranking person like Jo? 

"He put up a fight but when it comes to me and Crust...Ha! He didn't even stand a chance~"Gigi purred

Crust frowned,"I was seriously hoping more of a fight..."he said as he threw the head on the ground,"Now then...Lets go home.."

Even though all this happened...Even though they witness death and saw someone they liked get killed. The kids felt neutral to it like a breeze from the wind. They nodded and walked home....

No complaints.
No tears...

Just sleepiness and a sore body...The next day the kids were honored by their mother as fellow angels. 

*THE FALLEN ANGEL ARC: END*​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT
*
Koji folded his arms and looked down smugly at the girl before him. He wasn't shocked that he burst the bubble but he'd be lying if he thought he would certainly do so. He had to admit it felt good driving his fist into her chest and watching her fly from his power. This what he loved the most about fighting in his domain, taijutsu, in his domain their was nothing anyone could do to stop him. And with the new gifts of his Hidokiremi Koji was feeling pretty good about himself. He was roused from his showering of self affection when Thalia got up and dusted herself off.

*Kukukuku*

She was his type of girl, one that could take a beating brush it off with a laugh and ask for some more. He decided out of a sense of pride for another warrior he would take her with the utmost seriousness from this point forward. He made his knees parallel and bent with his arms crossed in front of him like an ex as she dragged her scythe along the ground toward him. Koji decided he was going to see how much hate could power this girl and thus he got ready to defend against her scythe strikes.


----------



## River Song (May 1, 2011)

*Suneko*

Life was noying, in fact life was fine it just has annoying people. He walked doen a dirt road to an old training field. It had a couple of old decrepit tree's and a small muddy pond in the middle. He sat, back on a tree and took out a book. He read  happily for about half an hour. The book described he mechanics of the sumoning jutsu.

He soon grew tired of reading under the boiling sun. He stood up and started to run laps around the field. It wasn't that big, maybe 15 metres by 15 metres. He ran until he could feel beads of sweat drench his body at which point he stopped and sat down, resting under the sun, which was now low in the sky.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke| Quidditch Fight?*

Koji watched his teammates intently as he kept his arms folded trying to wait for the perfect moment to strike. Miho went straight on and he had to say that he would have done the exact same thing had she not been as enthused to do so as he. He didn't care for her but he respected what she had shown of her fighting style at the moment. Then their was Zettai who was a bit more tentative and decided to unleash a scroll full of shuriken as their jounin sensei. The shuriken cascaded around Miho who was attempting to slash Shinosuke with the kunai. Koji watched as his sensei didn't bat an eyelash.

*Konoha Repuu!!!*

Shinosuke ducked down over the reach of Miho's blade then gracefully went to kick her feet out from under her. That put one down now for the other two he though as the shuriken came baring down on him. Shin smiled as he brought his hand to his face.

*KATON*

Shin began to spit tinny pellets in fire in such rapid succession it took mere seconds for there to be more pellets than the shuriken could break through which was bad for Zettai. The surplus of katon pellets headed in his direction. 

*Dirty Boots Version I*

Before Shinosuke could become the slightest bit smug he heard the ground cracking before his foot fell through a small pothole. Koji was speeding in at him with a speed greater than either of his other two genin. The boy's face was different his pupils were bigger, he had a long white scarf on, and the veins around his eyes were bulging as he lunged forward fist clenched and ready to sock his sensei in the face. As he swung a puff of smoke appeared and his sensei was no more....

"Decent move bird shit!!!"Koji felt someone grab him by the back of the hair, pull, and then push down as his face hit something strong and hard, not the ground but Shinosuke's knee. Shin released the boy, who had blood streaming down his nose and bruising around his eyes, on the ground. The blood reached his boots causing them to glow yellow as Koji picked himself up. A calm close eyed smile on his blood drenched face.

*Kukukukukuku*

He licked the blood steadily streaming down his upper limit. Koji Kazama just got a taste of why this test was going to be so hard.


----------



## Burke (May 1, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Wound up_

Zettai saw that their sensei was now standing over the bleeding Koji, right where Zettai needed him to be, and decided to take advantage of this opertune moment.

Zettai quickly slapped his hands against the ground, and pulled up two thin metal reeling wires. He flourished his arms as more wire unravled around his arms. Using both his hands, he yanked quickly as a string of wire could be seen unearthing itself all the way up to Shinosukes left leg. It was then that the lengths of wire managed to wrap themselves around his calf and ankle.

Zettai then wrapped a length of the wire around his hands so that the metal string was touching the nodes on his palms, yanked on the wire again, and placed his palms together in a sort of prayer fashion.

"Now! Discharge!" he called out as a surge of his electrical energy transfered from the nodes in his palms to the wire he was gripping, and all along down the length of the metal string.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo Aosuki: LT*
> 
> "You fell for it~"Kyo purred as the guy in front of him threw out his leg, Kyo quickly grabbed it and not wanting to do anything to badly to the kid. Kyo pushed the leg upward which would cause the boy as well to go upward and then Kyo slammed the leg back on the ground. Kyo released and stood ack, the thrill of fighting made him happy inside
> 
> "Lately I only been fighting girls...It a good time for a change~"he purred



"*Actually, you fell for it*."

Date brought up his other leg and wrapped his legs around the guys arm, before dropping backwards and yanking him to the ground, rolling back.  The guy's arm was caught in a leg lock, a MMA grapple technique.  He then released the boys leg and rolled away from him, smirking as he stepped backward.  Date smirked at the guy before turning away from him.  Turning his back on an enemy was dangerous, but he wasn't doing it to insult him.  He was doing it to link into another attack.  He performed a back flip and flew over the kid.  The reason to this was the back flip would get his attention, make him look at him.  "When he was directly over the kid he performed a few handseals.  "*Magen - Narakumi*."  Leaves scattered around Date and the boy.  If the genjutsu worked, the boy would see his greatest fear and it would temporarily immobilize him, making him easy prey.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

Kyo was utterly horrify to see that the guy in front of him have flexible legs! Even Kei couldn't do that, but as soon as Kyo face hit the ground he knew that first blood had to be his. He growled at the boy, his flames reacting to his anger. Soon his whole leg was on fire. That poor bastard child was going to pay dearly for making Kyo taste the dirt in his new suit. But he was taken off guard to see the boy turn his back to him and then do a blackflip...

As the boy was doing handsigns in the air, Kyo leg was on fire and Kyo had launched it up as soon as the boy was in distances hooking to the boy side and bringing him down with a flaming foot in his side was going to be Kyo goal, there was no way this person could be a wind user and have total control of the air so when Kyo aimed at him, he knew there was only one way but down for the boy...

*"Magen - Narakumi."*
"FIREWORK!"

Kyo whole body released a blinding light of heat! With such a close distances that opponent will feel a burning in his eyes and be temporally blinded while Kyo was captured by the gen...

And Kyo greatest fear was realized

"Big bro...I am getting married...To Koji..."

Kyo flames went wild,NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke| Quidditch Practice 2
*
Shinosuke looked down at the bird shit sheep before him as he smiled at him. Shinosuke did not like this kid or the vibe he was giving off it felt evil. When people got their face smashed into a knee it wasn't accompanied by that kind of smile, Shin could deal with laughter or a cry of pain but that smile....His thoughts were interrupted as he felt something going up his ankle and stopping at his calf. Shinosuke's eyes grew wide as he looked around and saw Zettai wrapping the same wire around his hand. He knew Zettai's ability, he had even been shocked by the kid earlier before but now was different. Shinosuke needed to see all of the juice this kid had because out of the three their was something about Zettai he couldn't quite quantify yet.

Before Zettai clapped his hands together Koji was not ready to give up on his assault of his sensei, no not the Viper.

*Kukukukukukuku*

Koji wildly punched at Shinosuke who barely seemed to move, just bobbing and weaving out of the range of Koji's cross-jab- haymaker combinations. They bother turned back and Shinosuke knew Zettai was ready for his part of the show. Shinosuke grabbed Koji's arm and pulled sending the young Mugenshi over his shoulder and rolling alongside the ground. Shinbird hovered around the four of them somewhat watching and somewhat just enjoying it's flight.

"Come on brown sheep don't disappoint me. Show me what your lightning can do!!!" With that Zettai said "Discharge" and the current traveled up the wire. Shinosuke felt like his whole body was on fire from within, but his head was the worst. It throbbed like it was going to explode, but he wasn't showing it instead grinding his teeth together.

"I told you to give this your all!! Is this all you have!?!!?" He was angry at the boy for not doing as he was told. It was the first time Shin had ever called Zettai Hibana by his first name.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Fireworks?!

Date rolled to the ground, yelling as his eyes were burning.  He covered them with his hands, rubbing them and forced them open.  His sight was gone, all he could see was a bright light.  He felt as if he had been in pitch blackness and the brightest light ever had immediately been turned on, burning his eyes and stopping his sight.  He growled and rose his right fist.  This arm was MUCH stronger than his left arm.  In fact, the punch of his right arm was so powerful, if the opponent tried to block it he would probably end up with broken bones.  The reason behind this was his arm was damn near a machine, covered in a metal that made him very, very powerful.  The arm looked like this, only silver with a red glow to it.  However, Kyo wouldn't be able to see his arm, because it was still covered with his sleeve and glove.  He stood in a fighting stance with his left arm out in front of him, and his right arm in a clenched fist close to his chest.  Kyo was trapped in his genjutsu, so it was time to act.  He attacked with his right arm, the metal one, and aimed a punch toward's Kyo.  He couldn't see, but he knew where Kyo had been standing.  He wouldn't be able to aim, so where his fist traveled was no longer under his control.  The powerful strike was rushing toward Kyo's chest, and if it connected it would crush his chest cavity and put his heart in danger.  He didn't want to hurt Kyo badly, but his sight was gone now.


----------



## Chronos (May 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/LT*

The mission was done. He had left his teammates behind to their business as he continued forward around Fuzen, he had heard many things about this place. Mostly about it's beautiful plains and it's powerful ninja. He was rather interested in the missing-nin that was declared about 13 years ago called Ryoji, said to be trained under the Fuzenkage. 

"Where's that man... I have something to talk to him about..."

He pondered and pondered on the thought, he asked around but it seemed hopeless so he soon sat on a small bench and gave a tried sigh. He rested his back on the bench and looked towards the sky. This villages was peaceful, everyone was kind. Yet someone of this can kill you without a second thought...

"Well... I'll continue later. Wonder how he's like? I heard too that he tends to the fuzenkages children... I wonder what drove him out of Konaha."


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:LT*











"SPHINX!!! SHPINX!!!"Kei yelled as she chased after the black cat that was holding on to a very important bow in his mouth, Kei had tried to put her hair into a new style with the bow that her mother had gave her but Sphinx had jumped in her window and jumped out with it in his mouth..

So all this morning Kei was chasing after a cat

"Sphinx!!! You dirty cat come back here!"she yelled as the cat had made it to the park dodged people jumped on a boy lap and dashed in the forest while Kei was accidently running into people and had slammed into the boy that was sitting in the bench making the whole bench turn over...

"Ow...."Kei mumbled as she rubbed her head but soon she sat up and notice a boy was under her,"OH MY SORRY SORRY!!"

*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

He cursed as the nightmare persisted, this had to e a genjutsu, this had to be something that made him ache inside. Kei was to young to get married let along to Koji! She didn't even know what she wanted right about now, Kyo did some quick handsigns and used Kai release! Causing the genjutsu to disappear!!

He smiled at his quickness but then the boy came blindly rushing at him with his fist. Kyo jumped into the air and landed behind the boy, rolling up some fames again Kyo aimed it at the back of the boy.

"Eat flames you bastard!"


----------



## Cjones (May 1, 2011)

*Miho*

Miho was glad that Zettai was able to pick up and react accordingly to how she moved. They didn't even need to talk and had already giving her some decent support from the back. Shinosuke evaded the swing of her kunai effortlessly and while she was in mid flight, swept her feet from underneath and she was now falling back first onto the ground. With a loud 'Thud' her body bounced off the unloving dirt which caused a minimal amount of pain to surge though the back of her.

Though this wouldn't keep her down.

Just as soon as she fell Miho stretched her right arm behind her and palmed the ground underneath. Acrobatically with just one hand, Miho twisted her weight and flipped back onto her feet poised to attack. Carefully she watched and studied as Koji fought their sensei in a brief taijutsu exchange with speed greater than both her and Zettai. Soon afterward Zettai sent a surge of electricity through two metal wires. Both hit their mark and began sending a surge of energy through their sensei's body.

This was the moment, he was temporarily disabled, and there were very few precious minutes until he would regain his ground and composure. 

She had to act now.

Sprinting off from her position toward Zettai, Miho jump onto her teammates shoulders. "Excuse me for dirtying your apparel." Miho apologetically, as if it really mattered at the moment in time. Planting both of her feet into his shoulders for a firm placement before propelling herself off of him and into the air. Once she was at the preferred height her target was right in her sights, the falcon of her sensei, Shinbird. Shifting her weight Miho began to free fall down toward bird ready to cleanly shave off it's right wing.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Feel My Power

Date aimed his fist downward as Kyo moved.  He couldn't see, but he knew the guy had moved, other wise he would have been hit.  His fist crashed into the roof of the building.  He had landed on an empty building, so that was a stroke of good luck.  The roof broke and the two boys fell down into the dark, empty building.  It had been set for demolition, and there were several explosive tags around, but none of them were active.  Date rolled as he hit the ground, the room enshrouded in darkness.  He slowly opene dhis eyes, his vision returning, but barely.  He still couldn't see well, and everything was brighter than it should be, but bad sight was better than no sight.  The room was too dark for him to see anything, so he focused his chakra to his eyes.  His sharingan awakened and he could see Kyo's chakra in the darkness.  He stood up and performed handseals.  "*KATON: GOUKAKYUU*!"  A huge ball of flame illuminated the room and burned away most of the paper tags, crashing straight toward Kyo.


----------



## Chronos (May 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ LT*

His thought were soon interrupted by the sound of an someone. It sounded as if it was getting closer and closer soon he lowered his glance to see that a cat had just jumped over him with some bow on it's mouth. Soon he looked back as it wondered into the forest.

"That was odd."

Soon as he finished that something ran over him forceful until the bench flipped over and made fall over on the ground along with something. He felt dizzy, he body was covered in pain more so than before, and something slightly heavy was on top of him.

"Was I hit by a car...?"

He said not realizing what had just come out of his mouth. 

"Oooww..." He mumbled

He opened his eyes slightly to see that a white haired girl with crystal blue eyes stood before his eyes sight. A breath taking sight to Ikuto, beautiful with a delicate feature... She was apologizing over and over. Itkuto couldn't stand he wondered why? He couldn't breath properly. He noticed that she was on top of her and he said.

"Would you please... get off me?"


----------



## Burke (May 1, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Team up_

Whether it was the electrical charge that powerfully raced throughout his body, or his sensei's own words of intimidation, Zettai found that his heart was now beating furiously in his chest. His brow furrowed, his muscled clenched, and his breathing intensified as he gripped the wire.

What would have become rage was suddenly interrupted by his own teammate using his body as a stepping stone. Zettai focused himself, and realized Miho's plan. Figuring he now had to act fast, he figured he mind as well assist.

With a flourish of his right arm and a flick of his wrist, his hand was released from the wire. He then took his left hand and grabbed it, keeping his hold. Then, with his right, he reached out and grasped the fallen giant shuriken that he had used in the previous attack.

"Raaa!" He grunted as the suddenly thrust the giant shuriken into the ground where the wires were infront of him, embedding it halfway into the earth, pinning the metal threads in. He then released his left hand from the wires, and jumped past, rushing towards Shinosuke sensei.

"You wish that was all i had!!" Zettai surprisingly found himself shouting as he charged fowards with his palms open, and his arms at his sides. His palms now teemed with visible electrical energy as he dashed. Then, as he closed in on his sensei, he suddenly leaped into the air, and with his right hand held up high, he grasped his right wrist with his left hand, and rapidly began bearing down with the intent of dispersing the pent up electrical surge.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He moved swiftly turning himself so his feet could touch the ground, Kyo propelled backwards when his feet touched the ground. He growled at all the damage that was being done, his mother was going to have his head and even his clothes was going to get messy. This was some shit! Some really good shit! Kyo smirked as he notice the boy version was returning...

And then Kyo eyes widen in excitment... When the boy launched a fireball at him

Kyo concentrated all his flames that he can muster as it took shape of a Phoenix rasing against his flames...This was going to be rough but it would be worth it

"I AM A FENNIKKUSU!!! FIRE JUST MAKES ME STRONGER~~"he growled and the small flaming phoenix was launched and it headed straight toward to the fire ball once in contact the phoenix shaped fire grew bigger and launched itself at the boy

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She pouted when the boy asked if he had gotten hit by a car, did she actually gain weight? She only ate a bit of sweets mostly candy? But still star food was suppose to be light in calories! Damn her sweet tooth! Damn it to hell! Then he asked her to get off and Kei quickly did so

"I am sorry...Are you hurt?"she asked

Kei skirt moved a bit and she placed her hand in between the skirt as she moved from over him

"Please let me make it up to you?"she asked,"It is my duty as the Fuzen child to make sure every visitor that comes here enjoys there stay."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
You Can't Beat Me!


Date rocketed toward the pheonix, a large mass of chakra rushing toward him.  He rose his right fist and launched a powerful fist toward the bird, focusing his chakra into the arm.  "HAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!"  He punched the phoenix, battering it away.  It burst into a spray of sparks, rocketing away from Date.  He then cocked his fist back.  "Take this!"  He aimed with a powerful punch forward, the fist turning into a large tentacle that flew toward Kyo in an attempt to grab him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

*Jozu Sakazuki *

Jozu was running in the middle of town with crazy  speed. He didn't want to use any Jutsu to get to the meet up point for the mission, which he was late for ! 

"Shit Sensei and Tsugita are gonna be pissed. Dammit what the hell is a guy supposed to do if he has the runs ? I gotta stop eating moldy food."

As he was running he bumped into many Villagers making them drop crates vases and at least one small child. He had to jump over people and made them crash into the surrounding stores  and before he knew it they had formed a small mob behind him. Screaming for reparations and blood, Jozu looked back while he was running.

"GODDAMMIT ! This just ain't my day, gotta give these scrubs the slip."
Jozu turned the corner and went into a alley to escape them. They still tried to chase him and they got stuck between the walls of the alley. He stopped running and started casually walking to the meet up point .


"Yare Yare the village is getting faster everyday." He saw his teammates up ahead and waved as he started walking towards them


----------



## Chronos (May 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ LT
*

She finally got of him and he stood up, not yet on his feet he started dusting away anything on his clothes. She seemed to be on a rush for something maybe it was that cat from before? Was she following it? He saw her pout which made him blush slightly, did he said that out loud? Ah, damn it! He just met her and her already started to screw up... A small matter really, he didn't care much about the situation, though... she is pretty cute. His thoughts were once again interrupted:
_
"I am sorry... Are you hurt?" she said_

"Huh? Uh... Yeah, I'm ok, don't worry about it."

He said as calmly as he could hiding his thoughts behind a smile. She bared some resemblance to the Fuzenkages statue, he was sorta curious about this himself, but he didn't dare ask her. They've just met,yes on the most weirdest of ways, like something out of a book he read once...
_
"Please let me make it up to you? It is my duty as the Fuzen child to make sure every visitor that comes here enjoys there stay."_

"No really it's o-"

He stopped. She said something that only enhanced his curiosity even further, Fuzen child... Did that mean she was truly the daughter of the fuzenkage? 

"Fuzen child? You're the honorable child of Fuzen!? *(())*"  

This was great! He could get info about this man that trained under Fuzenkage. He thought, but then he soon realized that he was making a scene and tried to change the subject.

"Uh... I mean... You were following that cat, right? I could help find it. If you want..."


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She blushed when he said her mother as fuzenkage, to Kei mother, was just mother. She went by Taiyou most of the times and it was rare to see anyone call her that in such a honorable manner unless at a dinner party or at a high meeting of some sort. Kei placed her hand behind her back as she leaned in

"I am Kei Aosuki, youngest of the fuzenkage kids."she smiled as she did a slight bow

She then smiled at him as she heard him stutter over his words, kinda cute in a way. He was really surpised that she was the kage daughter? There weren't many kids with white hair and blue eyes around here. And her brother couldn't be mistaken for her...

Kei snapped out when he asked can he help her find Sphinx! Kei jumped for joy as she grabbed his hand 

"Thank you! Thank you!!"she smiled,"I will be in your debt~"

*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

Kyo eyes widen at the the boy breaking though his phoenix. No one has ever done that before and this made him mad! Boiling up! His flames began to react again to his anger but he didn't have any time for any smart comments as he jumped into the air and began to dodge the tentacles that was around him, they were fast but Kyo kept on going until one grabbed his leg another his arms and everywhere else..

Kyo frowned,"God damn you..."he cursed as he was held bound in the air...

He closed his eyes as he got ready for another,"Body replacement!"he yelled and soon Kyo was safely replaced with a barrel...


----------



## Chronos (May 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ LT*

So she was the fuzenkages child. There was doubt that she knew this man, after all rumors said that he used to care for them. Yet it is still a only a rumor... He needed to take a chance though. But as soon as he stood he was surprised that she held his hand in joy, jumping up and down. She was obviously happy.Though... their hands were together, only his sister had held his hand and started jumping like that...

"N-no problem..."

He rubbed the back of his head, but with a light confused expression on his face. He should introduce himself, but he didn't like to say such thing too much. A lot of people would just turn him down immediately just for being Uchiha, but he wanted to get her trust, so he said.

"Well, I'm Ikuto Uchiha from Konahagakure. We should really hurry and follow it before he gets too far..."

He looked away trying to hide his slightly flushed face/


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

Date Uchiha LT
Escaping Trick

Date growled and crushed the barrel effortlessly, before returning the tentacles to his arm and leaping high out of the building.  He landed on a part of the broken roof, rolling his shoulder.  Shit, using the tentacles hurt.  He hated using those.  He opened his sharingan, his vision almost back to what it used to be, and stared deep into the darkness, looking for signs of Kyo's chakra.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She smiled warmly at the boy as she let go of his hand, when he began to blush she was interested. She moved a bit closer to see his flushed face, she giggled and pulled back from the Uchiha boy as she began to sway her body back in fourth..

"An Uchiha? Wow...I only met a few from outside my village my uncle is an Uchiha...But he a mean one.."she thought back as she remember Shin beating her brother up for stealing a piece of candy from her, but she turned back and smiled.

"Sphinx...His name is Sphinx, thats my cat~"she smiled before rushing off trying to find the black cat,"Hurry up if you are going to help~"

---
*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

Kyo hid behind some barrels as he watched as the one that he was replace with was now chuck to the side. He smiled happily as he was glad that he took some lessons with his mom seriously. He suppressed his flames as he moved from the barrels when the boy passed him, Kyo quickly went behind him and unleashed a fury of paper bombs on the boy

"Boom baby~"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

Date Uchiha LT
Fear My Eyes

"*Nice try*."

Date caught his movement with his sharingan and performed the shunshin technique, disappearing in a swirl of leaves.  The paper tags crashed inside the building and exploded violently, breaking more of the floor.  Any more damage and they would completely level the building and attract the attention of everyone in Fuzengakure.  "*All this trouble over a god damn flower*..."  He spoke as he appeared behind Kyo, leaning against a broken wall, his arms crossed.  He stood up straight and got into a fighting stance, holding his arms out in front of him.  "*Come on*."


----------



## Chronos (May 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/LT*

She soon got closer to Ikuto's face, her features where at eye level. He could even take her sweet scent, she giggles which made him get redder. He rubbed the back of his head as he saw her sway like she was. DAMN IT! She was sooo cute! He thought and she mentioned an Uchiha being her uncle. Odd? Was she part Uchiha as well? Well, this village treats everyone like family, but... what the hell was he thinking!? But she was soo cute and kind... She then said he's mean. Typical, Uchiha tend to show that side form time to time. 

"Mean, huh..?"

She then introduced that cat's name. Sphinx, sounded like a summonings name. Pretty nice actually. Anyway she rushed ahead of him and he extended his arm towards her and said.

"H-Hey! W-Wait for me!"

He soon followed behind her inside the forest the cat had escaped into. He was vigilant of his surrounding, but every now and then he got distracted by Kei. Though he quickly gained his sense of reality and returned to his search. He looked behind a bush and a flock of bird came flying, they were so close to his face that he fell of his feet. 

"Obviously not there... huh?"

He looked up as eh saw a tail swing back and forward from a far off tree branch. Was that him?

"I think I just found him, Kei."

He pointed forwards for her to see where his was at.


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

Kyo turned around to see the boy staring smugly at him..Fucker...But then heel tapping caught his attention. And that when his heart dropped, he looked up at the clock tower and saw that it was already 12 am the next day! And that meant...

"Kyo..."a voice rung out though the rubble, Kyo turned his head to see his mother,"You were late for the meeting today..For *my* son that is intolerable.." 

Her voice was cold and it was leeking vemon...Kyo bowed before his mother as she stood among the rubble. Her eyes locked on the boy with the weird hand and her eyes narrowed at him,"Is this your doing?"Taiyou asked

"M-mother...I..."Kyo began

Taiyou quickly snapped,"Save it!"Kyo eyes narrowed to the ground...He felt ashamed he was suppose to be with her 4 hours ago...

---
*Kei Aosuki: LT*

"Sphinx!!"Kei cried out before going over to the tree he was in. He was just resting there, the bow now on his tail as it swayed side to side as he looked down on her. Kei turned to Ikuto and smiled,"Thanks for helping I got it from here~"

Kei took a step back and launched herself at the cat, grabbing him and go over the tree branch she landed perfectly on the other side. Sphinx mewed at her as if pleased by her progress before relaxing back into her arms..


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Cut Short

Date chuckled and put his glove back on, covering his hand.  "*Sorry about this, Fuzenkage-sama.  I'll have my dad cover all of the expenses.  I'm Uchiha Date.  I cam here looking for a certain flower.  The Aitsuki Rose.  Your son confused me for a terrorist and a fight ensued*."  He lifted up a pass to be in Fuzengakure.  "*I could have just used this... but I wanted to see just how strong the son of Minami Taiyou was.  I'm sorry, but my dad used to tell me stories of a mission he was sent on to catch you.  He said you were probably the best ninja he had ever fought, and I wanted to see how good Kyo was*."  He looked over at Kyo.  "*Not bad.  You were just as strong as I thought*."  He held out a hand for a handshake, his sharingan eyes fading to bright blue, the same color as his father's eyes.


----------



## Chronos (May 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/LT*

She jumped and grabbed Sphinx out the tree soon landing on her feet skillfully and perfectly. He stood from the ground once more and walked towards her. He smiled as he saw the cat resting on her arms, like if it where just at home. The though just made him laugh a bit. He looked at his tail as he saw the bow she was looking for attached to his tail. He grabbed it and looked at it, it was precious. Must be precious to her. He reached closer to her...

"Hold on for a bit."

He placed the bow on her hair gently, with a smile he finished and stepped back. He felt like he wanted to do this, he saw a man do this to his sister once. He took a good look at her, she looked great with it. 

"It looks great on you, Kei."

He soon though that maybe he should ask her now. This was his only chance to confirm his curiosity.

"Kei, could... I ask you something?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 2, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Thrusting her hand into the vat of ice cold water and grabbed a water bottle. Pulling the bottle out, the water quickly pooled on its surface and dripped off back into the ice chest. Lightly sighing, she gripped the cap on the water bottle and twisted it open. "Now that was a workout. I need to beef up my running though." Tilting the bottle back, the water splashed gently against her face. "WHHHAAAAAAaaaa...I needed that." Shaking her head, the droplets of water spewed outwards. 


Walking around in the training field, she found a nearby stump and sat down on it. Letting out a long drawn out sigh, she lazily looked around. "I wonder when their gonna show up." Drinking from the water bottle, she thought back on the things her father had just told her...._'Kuzu. There may be a day where I'm not around anymore. But you must keep fighting, for yourself and everyone around you.'_


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2011)

*Vaan Warholic LT*
_A hurdle after another_

Vaan eventually made it to the train station with minutes to spare. He glanced up to the large antique clock in the train station to see the time. "2-2 minutes until 11!? FUUUUU-" Vaan dashed straight to the train platform, only to see the train getting ready to leave. He quickly jumped on the train, barely making it in before the doors slammed shut. _Phew ... too lucky_, he thought as he breathed a sigh of relief.

His eyes scanned the carriage, only for him to realise nearly all of the seats were taken except for one next to a girl around his age. He quickly sat down next to her so he could finally relax along the train ride. "Excuse me?" the girl raised an eyebrow as she saw he had sat next to her. "Do I know you?"



"No, you don't. But if you make a decent conversation then you probably will," he replied with fustration before turning to look out of the window. 
"Where are you headed to then?"
"I didn't mean make conversatio- Kirigakure," he decided to just give up with it all and have a conversation with her. Come on, it couldn't be that bad, no? Not like her was going to go and cheat on Setsuka or anything.
"Kirigakure! Good, so am I," she spoke with a sly smile like a fox as she crossed her legs, revealing the stockings underneath her short skirt. Vaan raised an eyebrow at her actions before smirking.

"What, are you trying to impress me? I've got a girlfriend," he couldn't help but snigger at her antics while her expression didn't change from that smile.
"So, like she'd ever find out~" she began, moving over to him. "Besides, my boyfriend is a dick and sometimes I just want ... something different!"
"Sorry, I'm not into that whole shizzle shit. I'm 15," he rolled his eyes before looking away from the irritating woman.
"I'm only 16! You're too hot for your age~!" she purred as she stroked her hand down his chest. Vaan grabbed her wrist and slammed it against the window away from him.
"Don't even bother miss."

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Gee, thanks._

"Thanks I guessed. I don't mind the company if you sit here it is a free country," he spoke as he took a sip of his drink. Lyra smiled as she got comfortable and began drinking from her own drink. The strawberry cream melted in her mouth, bringing on a senstation her face couldn't help but express.
"Ahh~! Of course it's a free country! Even if it wasn't, I'd still sit where I want," she smiled as she carried on drinking her expensive drink, savouring every last taste.

"So, you work here or are you just here to pick up guys?" he asked as if he was trying to piss off Lyra.
"Pick up guys? Please, you don't even know the half of it," she smirked as she crossed her legs, yanking her skirt down a little. It wasn't short at all- down to her knees along with a simple pair of shoes, but she couldn't help but feel he had thought of her as a slut.

"Do you know anything on herbs that makes the skin itch?" he inquired with Lyra becoming slightly interested in him. He was changing the subject almost constantly, like she was some sort of helpline.
"Well, you're lucky I'm an expert in flowers. The Plaxflos Herbeas has an irritant in it's stem, and it grows just outside Fuzengakure in the norhten highlands. I suggest only applying a tiny amount, otherwise your skin will peel off," she explained with a bright smile as she enjoyed talking about flowers. Wether it's giving advice or simply sharing gardening tips, she loved it all.

"Name's Hakro if you wanted to know or not," he spoke as Lyra took a liking to his name. It was in fact the name she always said she'd give to her son.
"Hakro? Lyra, if you wanted to know ... or not!" she chuckled, holding out her hand for him to shake. "Hakro ... Hakro the son of ... the Kazekage? You are aren't you? Yeah you are!"

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Mystery?_

Once they were at the hospital, Tifa quickly drew blood from biting her thumb before swiping it on the wall in the empty hallway. A glowing red seal swirled around the stroke of blood before bursting into flames, where Kain jumped out. "Kaaaiiin!! I missed you!" she beamed, picking him up in her arms. "Sorry Yata, I just had to summon him! He's the closest thing to me!" she beamed before leading the way to her mother's office. 

The cub began pointing out directions as Tifa giggled at his antics, before they soon arrived to Dr. Warholic's Office. Tifa knocked on the door gently, calling for her mother. However, there was no answer so Tifa opened the door anyway. "Mom? She's gone ... of course, how did I know!?" she sighed at the chair in the office being empty of her mother. Tifa slammed the door shut behind her before walking down the hallway. She had a feeling where her mother was, and didn't really mind. She just wished she wouldn't get drunk, which she was sure her mother had done so. Because when Edie Warholic drinks even a glass of wine, her life goes to hell. 

"So, where is your friend at?"

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Project *B.E.L.L.A* Arc, part 5_

It was coming to early morning as Lyra arrived in Fuzengakure with Lexi by her side. "So, what now?" the young Veno asked as she followed closely by her summoner. 
"I guess we only have one option. We look for this place," Lyra crouched down next to Lexi and showed her the small chunk of metal she had picked up. 
"Calleus Corporation?" 
"Yep. We look for that, whatever it is. I'm guessing it's a company that likes building humanoid puppets," Lyra sighed as she walked into a small takeaway stand. "Want anything?"
"Anything vegetarian," Lexi nodded as she thought about the situation. 

"I guess to make things easier you should tell me about yourself, as we're going to be together for life now."
"Yep, I guess we should," Lyra smiled as she turned to the young man working the stand. "Baked fish noodles, and a vegetarian sushi please," she ordered before looking down at Lexi. "All that's really important is I'm adopted and I don't know my parents. Simple as."
"Don't you want to find your parents?"
"Would love to, but ... I doubt they'd wanna see me. They would've gotten in contact otherwise, wouldn't they? If it was just a case of they couldn't afford to look after me ... they'd still contact. I don't bother with them now," Lyra sighed as she paid the man the money before taking the paper bag of food. 

"We're both exhausted, so we'll eat this then find out where this 'Calleus Corporation' is stationed, then grab an inn to stay in. I'll have to get some money from my sensei though ... if she'll let me," Lyra explained as she sat down at a bench in the main street of Fuzengakure. Lexi hopped on the bench as well as Lyra laid out her food for the Veno to eat. 
"Thanks Lyra," she smiled before tucking into her food. Lyra opened hers to eat but didn't have much of an appetite. This whole business was just too confusing for her to even try and comprehend.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 2, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"Is that the samething as posion ivy?" He should looked at the plant he fell onto before catching up to his friends last night. "The only thing I know up their is the berries and how to hunt in the moutains or forests." He shook her hand as he heard her say if he was the son of the Kazekage, he faceplamed. "I was trying to keep a low profile, like that ever worked at all." He looked down at one of the slashes he got from his wolves or from of his sisters blades. _"Theyy took cared of that in the hospital with the other damage I took."_ "Nice name it reminds me of a butterfly. I guessed everyone know the names of the kages sons or daughters or you are another stalker. I probly took up your time about your boyfriend is waiting for you and I go back to the small world I live in."

He was back to little to no contact with any humans in the forest or the moutain side as well he was still getting used speaking to Cheza who still thinks she is weird living in the wildness for so many years. He did not mean to be moving from one conversation to another, but felt like he just visit another world, he looked down at the tea leaves that his mom told him what some of the stuff meant, to him it was nonsence. He did not know what to say next he was gittery from drinking strong tea before and not staying on one topic or just nervous around this chick. "You lived here all your live you know everything that has to do with plants where I lived." He open his wallet to paid for his tea, not knowing he had some pictures still stash in it, he needed to take them out to not feel what he was feeling inside of himself at the moment.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina Woke up again as she petted Pegasus to feel where is wounds were but to Pegusas it did not fazed him like he went to battle everyother day. "Right now you do not have time to look at the past only looking forward to the futrue we hold. Did you find anything else that was sunked in that river." "I found stuff but I was thinking used what you have already that a swordsmen, I already went back when you were sleeping in that shak at the time till that fever broke." "Thanks for taking me back there, I feel my mind is starting to clear up why my brother done this to me." She know that only would desturb him as they were in Kiri now. _"I may have a idea instead of killing me you eanted it be a fluke accident for your own escape. What I am going to do beat him up or forgive him for his selfess actions of escaping this crazy world of life."_ "Where do you want to start to get back in life, my friend?" "We find out when it comes down to it for now we need to rest for another day to come to figuer out what I am supposed to do for now is to stay strong." Pegasus was silent as he takes her to his hidden place to get warm and spaces for him to spread his wings before he can sore once again in the skyies with or without Akina.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 2, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date walked down the hall toward the sound of his sensei yelling.  He gave a yawn as he ran his fingers through his green hair.  "Jesus Christ, J.  First you keep us up with the rough-sounding sex and now you're yelling to wake us up?  Real nice.  I don't give half a flying fuck who you want to horizontal folk dance with, just don't drag me into it, thanks." He put his hands in his pockets and looked over at Tifa, smirking at her.  "Another mission.  Busy girl.  I'll be staying in Suna with the folks for a while, so I'll see you guys around.  I have something to talk to my dad about."


*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka turned a bright red.  She hadn't even noticed that she kept kissing him, it was merely impulsive.  She was going to apologize when he said about doing more later.  She kicked him lightly under the table.  "B-Baka!  You can settle for kissing...  I won't be ready for... for _that_ for a while." She took a bite of the curry and held back a sneeze.  The flavor was so spicy and intense, so delicious!  "M~mm!"


----------



## River Song (May 2, 2011)

*Yata*

Well, she's not realy a friend per se. She is my guardian, she adopted me at six months. two years ago she contracted a mental disease. These days I visit her once a week, the poor soul can't remember me or even her own name. he said this in a quite voice. Milaki meant the world to him. They walked down the hall towards the mental ward. They entered and Yata gave a hello to the familiar nurse.

He walked into the ward, there was an old man who thaught he was ten. Then there was the nice lady who had schizophrenia, she didn't realy need to be here but it was for her own safety, she was paranoid of every thing outside of the hospital. He gave her a small wave, she looked up and smiled at him before returning to her book.

Then they arrived  at the last bed, Milaki's, she was slumped to her side facing away from them. He gently shook her shoulder "Granny, we're here to visit you. I braught a friend." She turned around her face gaunt and shallow. she made a strange moaning sound followed by what Yata guessed was a who are you. 

He could feel tears escape down his cheeks, his granny, the genjutsu master, the woman he aspired to be like braught to her knee's by a disease.


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_Evolution_

"Ah, well have fun. I was going to ask you to come along, but if you're going to be busy, then well ... have fun!" she smiled before giving a wave to her team. 
"I guess I'll take my leave. You all know where you're headed. Meet me at the Konoha Train Station exactly three days from now. Later!" J smirked before dissapearing in a puff of smoke.
"Come on Kain!" the young cub nodded before following closely behind his summoner. Tifa quickly walked up to the counter before she left and dropped off the keys to her room before heading out the door.

Once she had began walking down the main road of Kain Falls, she noticed a small spark flickering off around Kain. "Kain? Are you okay?" she asked, crouching down next to the cub. He gave a small growl before the sparks increased, causing Tifa to jump back in shock. Moments later and Kain burst into flames, with smoke surrounding the area. "Kain! Oh my god!" Tifa was shocked initially, but remembered it was normal for Kain to be summoned from smoke. But just what was going on?

Once the smoke had cleared, Kain was revealed to be much larger- around the size of a wolf - and looked much stronger. Tifa couldn't help but smile triumphantly as she stroked his fur, realising how much her partner had grown. "I guess you're much better at fighting now!" she smiled as she stroked his longer fur which was a soft as a feather. 

He nudged her over to his back, trying to motion her to hop on. She did just this, and he sped off down the main road at speeds she could never manage. "Wow Kain! Now all we need is for you to start talking!" she laughed as they left Kain Falls, heading for the train station in Sunagakure. Tifa decided she may as well pay a visit to her grandmother while she was there, and also try and find her mother.
*
Vaan Warholic*
_Oh you!

_Vaan rubbed his knee from the pain inflicted from Setsuka's well placed kick, before giving her a disgruntled look. "Idiot, I wasn't talking about _that_. I was talking about ..." he motioned over a waiter, who lifted up a metal tin covering the plate. 

A large sundae overflowing with cream and chocolate was revealed, with Vaan displaying a look a child would give of excitement. "THIS! The super-double-chocolatey-delight sundae! Filled with sugar and other delights!" he beamed, taking the desert and placing it between him and Setsuka. It towered over them both, blocking their line of sight. "Fuck the curry! This is where it's at!" he smiled triumphantly as his eyes glistened with delight. He wedged his spoon in the ice scream before scooping up a large chunk filled with chocolate sprinkles, before dunking it in his mouth. The taste melted in his mouth as his face displayed such a sensation.

"I LOOOOOVEEEEE ITTT!" He cried with delight as he began devouring the desert before him. "Tuck in before it's gone!" he motioned for Setsuka to eat some as he carried on with his indulgement.

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Project *B.E.L.L.A* Arc, part 6_
"Aren't you going to eat?" Lexi asked as she almost finished her vegetarian sushi. She was licking the box clean as Lyra had been putting on a frown for the whole time.
"Nah ... I'm just not as hungry as I was moments ago ... I guess!" she chuckled before shaking off the expression. "Let's go already. I'm betting the Fuzenkage is busy, so we'll have to search through their records."
"W-What!? You'll be arrested! And I'll be banned from being summoned here!" 
"We ain't got a choice. Let's go," Lyra shoved her food into her pouch to save for later, before setting off for the roof of the Fuzenkage mansion. 

Once there, Lyra slowly crept along the roof before coming to a window where she could see a lot of files were inside. The room seemed empty, and Lyra could see this was her time to strike. "B-Be careful!" Lexi whispered gently as she peeked over the edge. Lyra nodded before opening the window and slipping in. 
_Basic windows these days_, she thought with a smirk as she crept around the room before coming to a filing cabinet. She tried to open it but saw it was locked with some sort of chakra seal, and she knew there was no way she could get it off. Of course a major village would take advanced procedures to protect their important documents. 

Lyra glanced around the room before finding a file dropped on the floor among cluttered amounts of paper. She picked it up and began reading through it, only to see it was just a file on a jonin she didn't know. Lyra tossed the file away but not without noticing another file with a red stamp on it. "Classified Information? Lovely," she smiled as she picked it up from underneath the pile.

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Pain_

Tifa listened with silence to Yata's explanation as she didn't want to say anything that may offend. _So ... he's adopted? It doesn't seem to affect him as bad as others, but adoption isn't always a bad thing I guess. It's good in most cases_, she thought to herself as she followed him to the Long Term Illness Ward; one where her mother didn't work. Her mother was head doctor of the hospital, and mostly performed operations. 

Once they had arrived, they were greeted by an elderly woman who couldn't even get simple words out. "Hey ... nice to meet you," she smiled with a faint voice as she gave a short wave before sitting down in the room._ I wish I could do something ... it hurts seeing people like this_, she frowned to herself as she took glances towards the woman. An elderly woman forever stuck in pain. She probably wanted to live in peace for the last few years of her life, but instead she was stuck in a hospital bed hooked up to a machine keeping her alive.

*Vaan Warholic LT*
_-____-_

"Piss off!" he yelled as he shoved her away, before storming off to the other end of the carriage. It wouldn't be long before they was in Kirigakure - perhaps ten minutes at most - but he couldn't _stand_ this woman. She was so loose for her age it made Vaan feel sorry for her.
"Come on! Don't be like that!" she purred as she made her way across the empty carriage. Vaan had only just noticed it was packed a moment ago, but now it was empty? What the hell was going on? When did everyone leave? "It can be just us two~"
"Oh, so everyone leaves me stuck here with a rapist. Thanks guys!" Vaan remarked sarcastically as he gave a bored expression to the woman walking towards him.

"Ah, you're so cute!" she licked her lips with delight as she blocked the way past her, leaving Vaan stuck between the end of the train and her. 
"Listen missy, either move or I'll use force," he warned as a puff of mist exploded from the palm of his hand.
"I guess this sex appeal isn't working. I was going to assassinate you when you least expect it but ... I'll just reveal myself already," she smirked before morphing before his very eyes. She looked the same, but looked slightly older and was much taller, while also wearing a full leather cat suit. 










​
"Let's not make this longer than it should be. My boss has specific orders."
"Oh, you're working for someone? _Classy_. Why you targeting me?"
"Because you have something we want," she smiled, taking a few steps forward.
"Don't turn this into a cliche!"
"Shut up!" the woman thrusted her fist forward, sending a charge of electricity towards Vaan. He ducked the simple attack, before swinging an uppercut punch towards her. 
"Xolotl's Fury!" the electricity from the lights in the train began to absorb into her fist, creating a large ball of thunder. In such a tight space, there was no dodging that and Vaan knew this. He quickly climbed up the window, before opening the hatch at the top of the train and climbing on to the top. 

Once there, he barely managed to keep his balance on the high speed train. They was in the Land of Water judging by the lakes below the bridge, but Vaan wasn't worried.

The setting was perfect for a parade.


----------



## Laix (May 2, 2011)

_{Couldn't fit in previous post}_*

Lyra Murasaki LT*
_FLOWERS! _

"Is that the samething as posion ivy?" He asked as if he had some interest in flowers. Maybe, maybe not.
"No. Poison ivy literally poisons you. This  flower simply irritates the skin, making it itch. But too much will  literally burn the skin off," she explained with a sharp smile.
"The only thing I know up their is the berries and how to hunt in the moutains or forests." He shook her hand as he heard her say if he was the son of the Kazekage, he faceplamed. "I was trying to keep a low profile, like that ever worked at all." 
"Well, you should change your hair color then!" she giggled, pulling her hand back. "I  think you should dye your hair. Jet black hair and a calm nature is  typical of the Kazekage! I'll have to admit, she's one of my idols. Sly,  calm and glamorous while about it. Truly wonderful! B-But don't get it  confused! I'm not a stalker at all!"

"You have lived here all your life yet you know everything to do with plants in my area."  He open his wallet to pay for his tea as Lyra couldn't help but take his comment as a compliment.
"Well, plants are the one thing I love. They  have various uses, for offense and defense. Read a book on them  sometime. And that wasn't an insult!"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> After a sigh he stood up  and jumped off of the tree, making sure that Aoi was asleep he went into the forest"I need to train a little".



*Takuya*

"Ha!...Ha!...Ha!"the voice of Takuya could be heard in the middle of the forest, his breathing rhythm was fast, sweat running down his face. In his hand a long branch that he was holding as if it were a sword, making constantly the same basic move over and over as the only way he had in that moment to train and relax a little. His shirt was on the floor just next to him. With each repetition he lets out a shout as if it were to give the attack more power."Damn, if Kurogane were here I would be training properly."the mercenary said stopping to rest a little.

Thinking about it he noticed that he was a bit away from where Aoi was though he made sure that he would be able to see her with those eyes of his. Suddenly the wind began to blow strongly as he put on his shirt again. Taking the branch once more he was about to do a couple more of repetitions before leaving but he was interrupted by a terrorized scream, the voice was instantly recognized by Takuya as Aoi?s voice, if she was screaming it meant that something was really wrong. Jumping on a tree and then jumping again to have a clear sight of the forest,in mid air his eyes narrowed and from his place his began to expand the distance he could see through, from a high position he should be able to see clearly what was happening.

"Shit!"he said and fell back to the ground, as soon as he landed he raced back to the camp still with the long branch in his hand, apparently the situation wasn?t good for the blonde"Why the hell does that thing had to appear now?"he asked while running"Why a fucking bear?!".


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 2, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date was reading a book on fighting styles when he looked up.  "*Oh, hey Tifa.  You headed to, Sunagakure, too*?"  He closed the book and walked over to her.  And then he saw Kain.  And blinked a multitude of times.  "*He wasn't always that big..."  He chuckled.  "He's getting stronger by the day it seems like*!"  He looked at Tifa.  "*Oh, that's right, I remember now.  Your grandmother lives in Suna, right?  Oh!  And my dad sent me a letter.  He wanted to tell you that your mom was over at his place, but she was asleep.  So we're heading in the same direction.  Sorry I can't join you on your mission, but I've got some stuff to do.  But at least we can hang out for awhile on the train*."  Speaking of which, as soon as he said that the large train rolled in and he turned around before walking onto it.  He found a seat and sat down, before motioning for Tifa to sit with him.  There was ample room for Kain as well, and Reshiram was in the Dragon's Home.

He gave a yawn as the train began rolling once all the passengers were on board.  "*Damn J, keeping me up all night*."

*Setsuka Yomura*

Setsuka giggled at his antics and joined him in the enjoyment of frozen dairy treats.  She took a bite of the sundae and nearly passed out.  It was like sex in her mouth.  She was still a virgin, never even masturbated, but yet she knew this was damn close to an orgasm.  She let out a sigh of happiness as she ate the first bite.  "*Sooooo good doesn't even BEGIN to describe this holiest of ice creams*."  She took another bite and then another.  She was gonna have a stomach ache the next day, and she would probably get brain freeze but fuck was this worth it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 2, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina woke up from Violet who screamed at her, to her it felt it was still night outside. She got up as she listen to Diana and Violet talked about their ablities or something closed to it. "I am awake sensai, let's get to it." She grabed her swords as to follow Diana and Violet to the training feild she pulled down her headband to cover her eyes. She maybe annoying to some at this time at night/day. _"A ninja has to be prpared when anything got rough."_ She yawned some as to get the kinks out of her body from staying still all night long. She will not tell it was morning till the sun came out, she wanted to be seen as serious as she did not show her small smile as she thought of her stratgy for this match to come to a start. She did not know much about anyone jutsus or moves as the same they did not knows her or could they know by some way.



*Darius*

He stood near his sister in a big open field with mist creeping through it giving it an eerie feel and look. Violet walked out. "Alright Akina. Choose your opponent. Either me or Koga." she said. Darius raised an eyebrow. His dad was getting involved too? "If you fight me you see your over all abilities and what youy lack in. If you fight Koga then you see your skills in weapons and a few in other categories." she said twirling. "I'm stronger than him too so i test your endurance and intelligance higher than Koga who is far weaker than me and can evaluate your skills more from doing than watching. You choose. You can fight the other anytime you wish to though." she said stopping her twirling. Who would she pick Darius asked himself. His dad was good a weaponry but Violet was a master at everything. He would have a hard time choosing too. His father would be fun to fight but Violet is an honor. Not many if at all can say they faught her and lived. She was known to kill leaving few if any evidence behind. He wondered how she faught. She was thought to be dead so no one except a very few know anything about her than whats givin in books. "Koga might be buisy too. I told him not to volunteer to fight but he said he was itching. I don't know what goes through that idiots mind sometimes." Violet said shaking her head.

*Diana*

She was still sleepy and not wet from the mist. She wondered what they would do. If they had to just watch she would be soo pissed off though she wondered how Akina fought being blind and all. She wondered how she saw in the first place. With that staff of hers? How would she fight with a sword blind as well. She was intrigued at the fight that was about to commence. Now the girl had to pick her oppoenet. Her dad of Violet. oth where tough but Violet was stronger since she was one of the greatest Kage of all time and she had years to just rain and not do [paper work because of her status as dead. She wondred how she pulled that off. Was it an act or was she really dead? She could not believe that was true though she heard jutsu can do that. She had heard her dad died during his bijuu's extraction then was revived. She didn't know by who as they would not say but she wondered if Violet went through it too. To die then relive. How was the after life like if it existed? She shook her head. Enough questions. She should focus on the fight.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 2, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina listen to Violet, who said to pick her or Koga in this match. To see all her abilities being used or just her swords. Would Diana or Darius jumped in or they are just going to watch her and Violet. "I fight you, Violet, I wonder abour your abilities as well." She could tell about the battlefeild as it was cold and add a mist to it. She also wanted to test her eyes as they bled through every fight she been to, she hoping it will not happen again. She takes her fighting stance as she places her right arm on the hilt of the reverse blade sword to pull it out quickly when Violet attack. She breaths in the coldness as it made her calmer as all of her sences was open as her ears were more senstive than normal pearson at the moment, to her there was no pressure this was just another match to her.

*Hakro Ezel*

"I read up on flowers I don't want to posion myself by eating something posionious than die from it. I don't want to dye my hair, what other color would look good on me anyway?" He blow a strand of his hair out of his face as he closed his wallet. He got up and walked to the lady and handed her the money. He walked back to Lyra thinking she had a answer to his last question. _"If I did that Spike would be laughing at me for awhile or would he attack me before he relize it"_ he thought. "Sounds like another good way to die." If he was really going to dye is hair is best friends is going to do the same if he likes it or not. _"Could do it when he is sleeping but while he is asleep anything could bother him and wakes up in the middle of it, I need to give it some thought._


----------



## River Song (May 3, 2011)

*Yata*

He looked down in sadness at the woman who had cared for him, she was hooked up to more machines than he could count, the biggest one being the machine that kept her heart beating. He looked down at her face she still looked like his gran but he knew his granny was long gone.

His memory drifted back to when he was little, how his granny would feed him.

A young Yata not older than 2 years old looked up at the retired ninja, disgust on his face. She was trying to get them to eat what she called ‘little trees’ but why would he wan’t to do that Yata wondered, trees are icky. She pushed the spoon forward reciting ‘here comes the choo- choo'. Yata frowned in disenchantment doing whatever it took to avoid the spoon, giving up Milaki told him that if he ate the little green trees they could go shopping. Giggling wildly Yata lunged at the spoon taking it all into his mouth.

Yata smiled at that memory, Milaki had always known the right thing to say. His mind went back to another moment in time, learning to ride a bike. 

Yata peddled the bike with Milaki stabilising him from behind. “There you go, do you think you can do it on your own now?” Milaki questioned. Sure of his abilities he replied with a quick “Yes” before Milaki let go. He managed to get a couple of yards before toppling over into the ground. His cries of pain broke the silence, Milaki rushed over to the wailing boy and scooped him up into her arms. “It’s okay, I’m here, I’ll always be here.”

But that was a lie, she had succumbed to mental illness about four years after that when yata was ten. To him he had left her life but her memory still lived on.

He snapped back to reality when he noticed Milaki began to twitch, what was happening, after all these years was she fighting against the disease? A new hope sparked within Yata as she heaved herself into upright position. He knew this was false hope though, anyone could tell this was taking more strength than an old woman should have.
She turned towards Tifa and looked her straight in the eye “Take care of my boy” she ordered in a frail croaky voice. She turned towards Yata and said this.

“Yata, whatever people tell you you are a nice person. You are a great friend and you deserve everything. Yata, I will always be there for you and I love you” with tears brimming her eyes she reached over to the chord that kept her heart beating. “And now I pass my will of fire onto you too, the new generation” She then looked once at Yata before pulling the chord out of the machine, ending her life.

Yata collapsed and cried, his tears coming like water after a damn had been broke. He cried and wailed, begging her to come back but it was in vain. Milaki had passed on

*Joane*
There were to here now, she would wait for the second one but not for long. One of them aproached Joane and introuduced himself."Newsflash, I don't give a shit" she replied to Yata. The other one hadn't noticed the two Yet. She shouted at the top of her voice "Yo, ginger slut get your deformed ass up here before I tie you up and sell you too horny buisenesmen!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 3, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina listen to Violet, who said to pick her or Koga in this match. To see all her abilities being used or just her swords. Would Diana or Darius jumped in or they are just going to watch her and Violet. "I fight you, Violet, I wonder abour your abilities as well." She could tell about the battlefeild as it was cold and add a mist to it. She also wanted to test her eyes as they bled through every fight she been to, she hoping it will not happen again. She takes her fighting stance as she places her right arm on the hilt of the reverse blade sword to pull it out quickly when Violet attack. She breaths in the coldness as it made her calmer as all of her sences was open as her ears were more senstive than normal pearson at the moment, to her there was no pressure this was just another match to her.



*Darius*

Darius watched in slight amazement Akina picked Violet to fight instead of father. She was pretty confident in her skills if she did that. He was happy though as he could see what Violet could do.l She saw Violet smile. "Very well." she said closing her eyes them opening them. Darius would finally be able to see the 'Kiri Goddess' fight.












Violet swayed her hands as water began forming around her quickly. Its swayed violently and in a large amount. "You being from Suna have heard of the Shukaku's ultimate defense am i right?" she said. She put her hands on her waist before continueing. "Well i have a simliar defense though i have to be aware of the attack to block it is much stronger and not easily and aalmost impossible to breach under right conditions though do not worry as i am merely testing you." she said smiling kindly before the water made its way to Akina strking fast much like the Ichibi's sand.  Darius watched in amazement. She did seem to have control of water like it was said. She created that water with little effort. Not even any handsigns. 

*Diana*

Diana  was impressed at Violet's feats. How had she done that? It was elegent yet powerful. She wondered if she would be able to do that by using her powers? She would love to give off the appeal Violet was giving off now. It was beautiful but powerful giving a sense of awe and fear. She had never seen such a sight. Her mom gave one of destruction while her dad gave of one of fear. She never saw this impression or abilities for that fact. All the info in the books was proving to be right. She could control water with her will. It was amazing. She wondered how Akina would battle this out. She must have some experience because of her mom but how much? She would need to use it all to fight Kiri's imfamous  'Kiri Goddess'. She watched full of anticipation.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 3, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard that Violet had something likr the auto defence of the one tailed Ichibi, but she said this was stronger than that. She felt this was a new twits to the ichibi. She smelled water coming right her in a flowing way that could choke the living out of her. She does a few handseals as she flickers away from the water, _"Body Flicker"_ she thought. To her Violet was still standing in the same spot as she quickly unsheaths her reverse blade sword as she holds the sword horizontally above the shoulder of her sword arm, and then performs a circular swing that launches the air compressed projectile spiraling towards Violet. _" 36 Pound Cannon, Viloet is already one step ahead of me at the moment. At least I dropped my staff in the last place that I stood on this field. I can muplicated it or any weapon with Blue crystal release or switch places with the weapon. The bad thing that I can't control water only till it forms another shape or turns to ice"_ she thought. She thinks off another plan to defend herself as she gets ready for Violet's next attack.


----------



## Kei (May 3, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

Sphinx purred as he relaxed in his masters arms and then rubbed his face on hers before looking up at the boy who came close. Sphinx fur rustled a bit as he watched him touch his tail to remove the bow from his tail. Bastard didn't know who he was touching! He was moutherfucking Sphinxs! He was God of all humans!!

But his eyes narrowed when the boy touched Kei, her face flushed as she looked down but enjoyed the feeling of someone in her hair...

She looked up and blushed as he step back and commented on how she looked nice

"T-t-thank you...Um...Is there something I can h-help you with?"she asked, damn why was she getting shy!!??


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke/ Koji Kazama*

"Pretty cool Zettai..."Shinosuke said it under his breath so as to not outright give the boy credit. He managed to pin down Shin and that girl sheep, she saw the moment to capitalize and took it without hesitation. Birdshit even showed a nifty trick despite getting completely owned by his sensei. The kid kept coming though, Shinosuke could tell he was dealing with a loose cannon. Still things were going a little too well for his genin and he hoped they weren't starting to feel confident.

**CLICK**

Shinosuke swung his leg in an arc uprooting the giant shuriken from it's wired bindings. Jumping in the air and corkscrewing in a 360 the shuriken swung like a wobbly pendulum arcing diagonally down to slow down Miho first. Before he brought it down on Zettai in a bid to cleave him in two. Shinbird did a barrel roll to narrowly save itself from becoming a one-winged falcon with the timing miscue Shin produced. With a flap of the falcons wings he ascended further before twirling and corkscrewing downward toward the battlefield circling around the genin taunting them.

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji's blood dripped down staining his white Dirty Boots. They glowed yellow. He was the viper, a snake and snakes waited for their moments.


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki: LT*
> 
> Sphinx purred as he relaxed in his masters arms and then rubbed his face on hers before looking up at the boy who came close. Sphinx fur rustled a bit as he watched him touch his tail to remove the bow from his tail. Bastard didn't know who he was touching! He was moutherfucking Sphinxs! He was God of all humans!!
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha/LT*

She was flushed,the cat seemed to hate the feeling of him touching his tail. What he the hell? It seemed like that thing had a mind of it's own. Did he just...? Ikuto decided to ignore it for the moment. Though Kei's reaction was also keeping rather distracted. She seemed so cute in this moment and as she fidgeted throughout the word he let out a small laugh. But... on to business, wait... what was I gonna ask her again? Was it to go out? She distracted his thoughts as she blushed so did he, but then reality struck and he remembered what he wanted to ask. His body suddenly felt a cold chill down his spine, a murderous intent as he resided the name of the man he was looking for.

"I wanted to ask you... By any chance."

He hid his emotions well so that couldn't read his thoughts and he asked 

"Do you know where I can find the man named: Ryoji Ivery?"


----------



## Kei (May 3, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She watced him as he took a moment and then he blushed, he looked so cute. And then he began to shiver and Kei almost smiled, he looked so innocent. She smiled as she held Sphinx, who was currently raising to see the boy attitude adjustment. He wanted to scratch his face out. Badly...With all his claws but it seemed that he was making Kei happy...So he will let it slide..


"I wanted to ask you... By any chance."

Kei heart raised, was he going to ask her out? Like to a nice dinner and all that good stuff? Maybe even get to know each other better?! Kei began to fantasize...

"Do you know where I can find the man named: Ryoji Ivery?"

And her whole body almost crashed into the ground and Kei cute feeling turned into a 'what the hell moment'...She looked at him? And soon all her happy thoughts flew out the window and was replaced by her picturing him getting anally raped by lust ridden soliders...

Kei cleared up her evil mood with a nice smile that was cute and innocent...

"My uncle? Sure...He is my sensei..."she smiled

_Get ass raped friend..._she thought before turning around and smliing

"Come on slowpoke..Haha~"she smiled cutely before walking off


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ LT*

He felt a little disturbance in here. A weird tension rising around his body, but she seemed disappointed. She soon mention this man was her uncle, his eyes widen in shock of this then followed her saying this man was her sensei as well. What the bloody hell was happening here? He only thought that he was like a babysitter. You mean they're related? This could ruin his relationship with her... his intention were evil, he wanted to talk to the man... bu he also wanted to be with Kei to know her better... But if things turn like in his mind, then... the two wouldn't have much of a future together. His face had returned to his normal everyday, uncaring, dull, unemotional, state. 

"Uh... Sure."

This man was know as one the villages greatest traitor, villain, and monster. He killed so many of his own village just for the sake of power. This man befriended an Uchiha that died a few year back by the name of Chrono. After that he killed his father, he destroyed every friendship he had on earth, he killed his mother, he lusted for power, he took control of a curse mark, he completely turned part of fuzen territory to crystal ice. How was a girl as sweet as kei related to this monster? But he still wanted to ask her something else, but...

"I want to ask you something else later, kei... After we finish this"

A his cheek turned a slight red as they continued to where this man was located.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2011)

*Takuya*

_With Aoi_

The girl was scared, her body shaking as she was trying uselessly to climb one of the trees around. When she was asleep she heard a weird noise but thinking that it was the "idiot" as she calls Takuya, she ignored it and tried to sleep again but a cold and humid sensation on her face was what forced the blonde to open her eyes, thinking that it was all Takuya´s doing he slapped whatever that was touching her face but what was her surprise when she saw an enormous bear smelling her, the fear paralyzed her first but then the only think she was able to think about was to run.

She ran away from the bear which due to the slap, the noise and the fear it smelled from the girl combined with the fact that she moved to fast, was nervous and pissed, it just destroyed the sleeping bag where the blue-eyed girl was before, suddenly it stood up on two legs and roared, the situation was pretty bad as the bear started to approach Aoi.

The bear went slowly where the girl who stopped trying to climb the tree as soon as the bear was near, her tears falling from her eyes due to the fear,"D-don´t get closer!g-go away!"she shouted and took a little rock that was next to her, the child threw the rock hitting the bear exactly in the nose making it even more angry. The animal let out a powerful roar and raised his paw to try and slash her. The kid closed her eyes"I-idiot mercenary!"she cried out as if by some magic trick Takuya were to appear though it was not wrong at all, the voice of the boy was heard"Hey you dumbass!!! what the hell do you think you are doing!?"Takuya shouted as he kicked the face of the bear moving it aside. 

The blonde opened her eyes after that just to look at the young mercenary "Heheh I think you called me, miss?"he said as  ajoke though the girl just started to cry even louder"I-idiot!, Asshole, dumbass!!! I- i was so scared!!! buaaa!!!"the guy just smiled, he didn´t like that she kept insulting him but at least she was safe"Shut up, we can talk after I take down that thing"he said and put the long branch in front of him as if it were a sword.


----------



## Kei (May 3, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

Sphinx lower body swung in her hands from side to side as it relaxed as much it could. They walked out of the forest and made it into the village where Kei was happy that she was happy out of the horrible bug infested place. She always hated them and she always stayed away from forest areas or anything that dealt with bugs...

The village bustled with it morning trade, since Fuzen was on the border it had wide acess to trade and became a trading regulator. Konaha people would come here to trade with Fuzen or Suna with out going the long way

And the same was with Suna...

Kei almost wondered why the Sunakage had her kids going here than the bustling village of Suna 

Soon she made it to the training ground where she saw her uncle sitting down, her mother no where to be found, they would usually be together but this time they wasn't. Her mother love Ryoji dearly and even if he didn't come to her mothers wedding she forgave him and acepted it..

"Uncle!! Uncle Ryojiiii!!!!!!"she screamed before running to him


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 3, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard that Violet had something likr the auto defence of the one tailed Ichibi, but she said this was stronger than that. She felt this was a new twits to the ichibi. She smelled water coming right her in a flowing way that could choke the living out of her. She does a few handseals as she flickers away from the water, _"Body Flicker"_ she thought. To her Violet was still standing in the same spot as she quickly unsheaths her reverse blade sword as she holds the sword horizontally above the shoulder of her sword arm, and then performs a circular swing that launches the air compressed projectile spiraling towards Violet. _" 36 Pound Cannon, Viloet is already one step ahead of me at the moment. At least I dropped my staff in the last place that I stood on this field. I can muplicated it or any weapon with Blue crystal release or switch places with the weapon. The bad thing that I can't control water only till it forms another shape or turns to ice"_ she thought. She thinks off another plan to defend herself as she gets ready for Violet's next attack.



*Darius*

Darius watched as Akina used the Body Flicker to escape Violet's attack. He saw she left something behind and noticed Violet didn't miss that as well but for some reason she did nothing sbout it. She must not see it as a threat or knows nothing about it to counter it. It could be a trap. They all turned their attention to Akina casting a jutsu. She is shooting air projectiles at Violet. They look pretty destructive. Violet seemed unphazed and merely smiled at this. "Impressive but i'm afraid you wont get me that easily." she said as the water consumed Violet in a devestating vortex of water to protect her from the jutsu. The vortex was then launched at Akina revealing Violet unharmed in the process. Darius watched narrowing his eyes at how strong she was. This was all just water manipulation. Not a single jutsu used still.

*Diana*

Diana watched the staff Akina left a farr of distance. Why did she leave it? Wasn't it a weapon or was it just for show? She remebered telling Akina that Kiri was not up to date on weapons. This was probaly one of them. She looked as Akina shot wind at Violet. She merely blocked it with a consuming vortex of water that was then sent at Akina. She could tell it was powerful but it wouldn't cause any major damage. Just getting wet and sore that looked to be it. Ifs he had concentrated it it could have been deadly but after all this was a spar not a death match so she had no reason to do that. Diana noticed this was all just water control with no real jutsu cast. She could see why she was considered one of the most powerful Kage. She could attack and defend without the help off jutsu. This helped save chakra. This defense offense was also the reason the Ichibi host was deadly. She watched taking mental notes of the fight.


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Ryoji Ivery/ LT*

He finally met him. The man who was known as a traitor to his village.

"Well, if it isn't Kei? How are you today, kid?"

Ryoji said as he stood from the ground and lifted followed by one of his hugs towards Kei's small body. To him she was as light as a feather and one of the most kindest of ninja in the village, though she has thing from her mothers side that he wished he would never have seen... 

"Huh? An Uchiha. Nice to meet you, kid. You one of Kei's friends?"












Ikuto was surprised that he identified him so quickly. He was different from what people described him in the village, but still to honor his clan and bring peace he wanted to tell him something. He stood in front of the large man. Staring into his crystal blue eyes, this man had abandoned his home, his honor, his life, his will of fire. He had abandoned everything for goals that only he thought he could accomplish. He abandoned friendship, in order to gain the power he so lusted for, An Uchiha masked in different blood...

"I want to ask you something: Man of Evil Desire, Master of the Ice, Uncle to the honorable child of Fuzen... When did you lose your pride?"

"Why dwindle in past mistakes?

"Huh?"

"Kid, you're not the first to come to me with these idiotic storied about pride and honor. You're an Uchiha so I'm going to judge you for your stereotype."

Ikuto clenched his fist, but awaited for the man named Ryoji to finish. He had already been trying to stab his kunai at his throat, but he couldn't give into his hatred or his anger right now. He wanted to avoid this as much as possible, he wouldn't make his dream of becoming a respected Uchiha if this happened...

"I, much like your clan, gave into my hatred and desired power unimaginable. I've gained  the power I've wanted only with the help of the fuzenkage. And she only did was teach me the gist of things, but still I had to force myself to achieve this."

Ikuto stood in anger. He seemed to be so relaxed saying this.And the man continued. Ryoji didn't want his niece to hear this since for every person this rule didn't apply. But this is a reality that the world had placed on us, a burden that only can be accepted, and can't be weighed by any...

"All your questions have a simple answer. We are brought into the world... alone, we are raised alone, we grow emotionally and physically alone, we grow old alone, and we die alone. I don't need a cage to keep me in a village serving under someone I've never even seen in person. Someone in which I don't respect or care for. This is my village now."

He look down at the boy and took out a cigarette from his pouch to his mouth and with a lighter he ignited the tip of the cigarette and inhaled, followed by a slow exhale that sounded more like a sigh.

"For me... this village will hold the regret that I have for causing so much pain. In this village I will hide my sin and embrace them as at the same time I will make the world a better place. It's the perfect village for a traitor and a murderer like me. It's a village that is perfect for people like me and every other ninja out there."

This village is only for people like me. I would like it if I didn't see any of your face her. Because... everyone in this village. Will one day die in the burning flames of their sin. We cannot escape the deeds we've done in the past. That's why karma exist, we will one day be punished for our crimes, our flaws, our lust, our vengeance. The darkness that we once endure, that we once utilized and made our own will haunt us forever. Not even in death will we be free from these. And this is my warning to of you..."

"For everything in life that you do, there will be consequences, be it good or bad. You will be judge as such. Such is life, there is a balance that cannot and will not be broken. It's the law of the world. An absolute law. It doesn't matter if your a citizen, a ninja, a kage and akatsuki, It doesn't matter! That law will bind you forever. And there is nothing or no one that can save you. It can hide for awhile, but it will always be there. Watching you and judging your every move." 

He had repeated this many times before, never showing doubt or fear. He said it to the boy knowing all too well his intentions...

"The fuzenkage, might be here soon..." he mumbled

"You son of a bitch..."


----------



## Kei (May 3, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She enjoyed her uncle hugs, it as nice and tight and full of love. She loved it to the fullest because even though he smelled like old cigarettes, he had this deep earthy scent that Kei loved. And he was always warm, even in the dead of winter when his ice jutsus ran supreme Ryoji was always warm. 

She smiled as she held on to his arm and listened to his story...

Her mother hid nothing from her and her brother, she told them of her sins when they were at the stage to understand it. The reason why they kept being kidnapped and some people hated them, it was because someone had vegence against their mother. Their lovely, kind hearted, and warm mother...

Was actually a born and breed psychopathic killer...

And they were her offspring, but she loved them like a mother should, she treated them with kindness and disapline. Kei would have never thought about her mother would have such a blood stained path, but she accepted it...

So that was why she reached up and took Ryoji cigarette from his mouth...

"This will shorten you life!" she yelled at him,"And you know mom doesn't like it when you teach me bad habits!"

Kei placed her hands on her hips and got in front of her uncle,"Wrong! Wrong! Mother made this village because she didn't want anyone defined in sin to be judged...She wanted this place where everyone can rest but even though that is why she created it...She believes no one will ever truly see us for ho we are..But what is our sin..."

Kei smiled even though she didn't know the full history,"And telling Ikuto to leave is just plain rude..."Kei smiled before throwing the cig on the ground and stomping it out

And then she turned to Ikuto and slapped him one good time...

"Rudeness towards my family will not be tolerated in my eyes..."she clearly warned, her eyes narrowed and coldness blared at him, but then she smiled warmly and the her eyes took a more loving route before coming close to him and stroking his cheek...


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2011)

Ikuto Uchiha/ Ryoji Ivery/ LT

"Hey come one! You know that keep me calm! You're mother won't know, just this once."

Buy it was too late, she had already stomped it into the ground and slapped the kid on his face.

"Classic Taiyou..."

Ikuto didn't respond as he knew this was coming, her hand had made contact on his cheek as he saw her dark glare towards him. He had a sort of regret behind this, soon to feel her warm hand stroking his cheek. He soon placed his hand on top of hers and Ryoji soon got in between the two and pushed them away. 

"Alright you two. That's enough, I wouldn't like to see Taiyou seeing this kind of view or if worse, Takashi would to magically appear out of nowhere..."

"You know, Ryoji. I wanted to kill you just so I can bring honor to my clan. I though that if I were to bring you back to the village people would respect me more. Though I know that respect need to be earned the hard way. Not by taking a short cut like this..."

Ryoji look down at the boy in silent as he got closer to kei and said.

"It was great, meeting you. But I've stayed more than I've been told to. I need to return to the village before they declare me missin-nin."

He grabbed her hand and placed his other on top of it. A warm smile crossed him as he said.

"I'd like to go out with you someday... Get to know you better. Till next time we meet, kei." 

He led go of her hand and continued on forward to his village. At this moment he had a lot on his mind and he didn't want to show his thoughts in public at least not all of them. The familiy of Fuzen, huh? seems like this village has even more promise that the others.

"All the villages missing-nin unite here as one. This is what true peace is made of."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 3, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard Violet say something as she could feel the air pattern with the windd that was coming at her. She made few blue crystals appear to muplicate her staff to her to spin the staff asfast as she can from the water from hitting her with mimal damage. She let go of the staff that hit tge the ground, she does a few handseals after she sheath her sword. As she body flicker to gain speed to get to Violet. As she unsheath both swords she poured chakra into the reverse blade, Akita heard was called ready up to make your pounch or sword up some. _"Two Sword style Castle gate,"_ Akina thought as quickly sheath after she tried to slash Violet upclose. As both swords were sheath she does some more handseals as blue crystals appeared as she muplicated three kunias to attack Violet if her first attack did not work. _"That still needs work,it is powerful ,but hearing that technique could slash through something big, like a train carriage. Got to watch it seeing I am this close to her."_ Ajuba remamber where her staff was and had some ideals in her head as she was on her guard from what was going to happen next.


----------



## Chronos (May 4, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ On his way back home*

Ikuto had already gotten out Fuzen's plains and was heading towards his home, he didn't mind that he took a slight detour though, but the village should be worried about him he should report soon to the village jounin on the academy. Mother and Father must be worried as well. As he headed along the road he noticed a man entering a small cabin. He didn't mind it much, he thought like anyone else would that he lived there. As he got closer to the home and passed next to it a scream was heard

"AAHH!!"

Ikuto quickly moved to see what had happen and the man that entered had something in his hands. A child? 

"Help, please that man kidnapped my son!'"

Ikuto didn't think twice before that man had gotten too far Ikuto caught up to him, and without hesitating he grabbed the mans face and clambered it into a near by tree the kid seemed to alright so he picked him up and returned it back to the mother. She was grateful and was almost brought to tears. She bowed over a hundred times over and over. She even wanted to give Ikuto a token of appreciation.Ikuto kindly rejected the offer and said that this was part of a ninja's duty.

Soon after the same man came with a friend back to the house. The had similar attributes as the other. They seemed like brother, the got out of the bushes and said:

"You little rat!"

"How dare you get in our way! Ya'll pay for this"

Ikuto looked at the two as they got closer and slightly pushed the woman back.

"Get inside"

Said Ikuto to the woman, the woman didn't hesitate and entered the home locking up every door and window along the way. She was taking precaution, Ikuto soon looked at the two and said

"What is your business here?"

"Why the hell do you care? You little punk."

"Yeah, we have things to do so why don't you-"

"TELL ME NOW!!! What the hell are you doing trying to steal a child!?"

The jumped at his reaction, but as if trying to seem mightier and scarier they put a evil smirk with a tough guy look on their faces while they said:

"Ha! Isn't obvious were here cause we want to sell that kid."

"Orphanages give a shit load of money for kids these day! We're getting rich by each day."

Ikuto was pissed his fist clenched in anger, his body was trembling, he closed his eyes and as his anger and rage coursed through his so did a large amount of chakara. With a push he open his eyes and soon everything seem more... clear to him. He sensed thing that most didn't

"what the hell is that in your eyes?"

Said the man creeping out as he took a step back.

"The sharingan..."

Ikuto quickly rushed to one of them and pounded his fist in his face soon followed by a stomp on the chest. The man had gasped for air, but was soon out unconscious. He looked at other who had already jumped at him with his katana swinging it wildly towards Ikuto. Though the boy dodged all of them, he saw through every move he had thrown, this sharingan, technique was amazing. He was leaving so many spot open, it felt like he was seeing the future, he soon rushed closer to him uppercutting his chin with his fist. The man was slightly sent into the air and back, he soon landed on the ground on his back, he stoop but Ikuto was no where to be seen. The looked aroud for him, but Ikuto was already behind him. He soon slightly did a karate chop on his neck making him faint into the ground.

He tied them up into tree and deactivated his sharingan. What a wonderful new technique. He needed to learn more about it in the future.

"Time to head home."


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Her eyes were on fire now, she wanted to get rid of this guy so bad, he was standing in her way from killing the one she wanted to kill. She continued to charge at him, ready to swing her scythe with all her might, however right before she did she stopped in her tracks, something popped up into her mind. She stopped her asult and stood up straight saying "You know what, I've been meaning to do this but haven't found anyone worthy enough to do this, but you may be the first." She smiled as she continued "I have a certain goal in mind, far bigger than killing that runt, and I'll need help with it. Even though you've done some damage to me and I hate you for that, you've proven that you're strong. Not saying that I couldn't beat you, as it seems we're more or less even, for now, but I do have something i want to ask you."

She walked slowly, and as she approached him she said "So instead of beating the shit out of each other until the other dies, I'm sorry, I mean either till you die or I give up, I'll propose you with this. I'll let you have that runt, if you'll join me. I've come to realize I need a team of strong shinobi if my goals are to be achieved, and you're just the person I need---so how about it? Of course I'll help you with whatever you need as well, but all you need to do is agree to help me." She held out her hand, as if asking him to take it, but the grin on her face made her look insane, as if taking the hand would put eternal darkness around the person. However she was completely honest with what she just said, she'd help him in any goal he wanted, as long as he helped her.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2011)

*Takuya*

The boy was staring at the big bear, by his attitude he was calm probably already with a plan in mind, behind him the girl who seconds ago was crying loudly was asleep already."Such a baby....Well now time to get rid of him"he said and  took a rock, looking at the bear which was getting closer to them"Eat this !"he said and then threw the rock, it hit the bear´s head making it even more angry."Come at me if you dare dumbass!"Takuya shouted and ran getting away from Aoi who was asleep. The animal in rage followed the one who hurt him.

"Good ,good. follow me"he said and then stopped, the first part was done, get it away from Aoi. The bear ran instantly as soon as it noticed Takuya not moving anymore, the animal tried to tackle the mercenary but the guy just jumped stepping on it´s head  and going in another direction. The bear followed hi once again as if nothing else mattered but then Takuya stopped once more and this time made some hand seals"Temporary paralysis technique" as soon as he said it, the bear stopped moving, it´s face of surprise as it was trying hard to move"Now time to take ya down, buddy. Though i do not know if this will work with a branch" he said and then held the thick and long branch horizontally above the shoulder of his "sword" arm"San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō!!"he shouted and then performed a circular swing, it launched an air compressed projectile spiraling towards the bear which didn´t even see what knocked it out. 

After the attack, the branch on Takuya´s hands was broken as it didn´t resist the power of the attack"Well at least that blonde brat is okay"he said and then went over to where the girl was, sitting next to her he waited for some minutes until he fell asleep.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 4, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji was preparing to kick the ground and dodge the girl as she charged him. But then she really surprised him she stopped right in her tracks. It made him cock an eyebrow as she started to explain that she had ambitions grander than simply taking Kyo's life and that the two of them were pretty much equal. Koji had to admit she was pretty impressive to say the least. She wanted Koji to team up with her and in return she would not only give up her right to kill his prey but also help him. He looked at her as she extended her hand to him, the crazy look in her eye was actually calming to someone like Koji.

*Kukukukukuku*

He crossed his arms and tapped his foot as if he were thinking. She was his type, lethal, crazy, and because of it untrustworthy. Still she was just too interesting to deny and better yet she had a plan she needed strong shinobi for. The fact that he was essentially a pawn in the game of the Mugenshi meant he was going to need allies as well. He wasn't the type to make friends so this girl could gather them up for him to exploit.  He extended his hand and took hers.

"I'm not much of a team player but I like you. You're a predator like me. This team of yours better be up to snuff. I don't align myself with herbivores I bite them to death." He took his hand away from her and walked to the edge of the building.

"I have someone in mind for this team of yours. I'll be in touch. You're an interesting one...Thalia."With that Koji fell off the side of the building speeding off. To where only he knew.


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled as he left and stated that he had someone in mind for her team, this would be good, the more the better, well that would be if they would "fit in". Now she needed to find others, she hadn't thought of this much before, but she needed to start doing so, if she were to complete her own goals. She sat on the roof, pondering on what to do. Mew approached her as she said "You can go home now Mew." Mew quietly made a slight noise as it disappeared in a puff of smoke.

Thalia needed time to think, making a team like this would be difficult, and finding the right people would be even harder. Having them cooperate would also be troubling, but if she were able to pull it off then she'd be set. Only one problem, who are these other people. She found one person, but that wouldn't be enough, no, she needed to find strong shinobi, maybe stronger than her if she wanted this plan to succeed. However for now she could relax, as she predicted that things would get hectic later on.

*[Thalia/LT]*

Walking back to Fuzen from Konoha after leaving Len's house Thalia was pissed. The nerve of a kid like that, what was he thinking, did he think that she never considered her feelings? What the hell was wrong with him! The air around her suddenly got cold, and she couldn't explain why, it was strange. She slowly walked forward as her shadow seemed to get longer with each step. Finally she heard a noise, it was like a crack. She was starting to feel scared, and to scare her would take a lot.

The sky's color turned red, and the sun was replaced by the moon. Her surroundings, the trees, the rocks, the water, suddenly turned into black tentacles, which suddenly wrapped around her holding her in place. She had no idea where she was, but suddenly a man appeared in front of her. She wasn't in the patient mood so she yelled out "Let me the hell go!" He smiled as he said "Oh surly you don't mind, I'm just here to talk." Thalia, wondering what he meant, said "What do you mean talk?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 4, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard Violet say something as she could feel the air pattern with the windd that was coming at her. She made few blue crystals appear to muplicate her staff to her to spin the staff asfast as she can from the water from hitting her with mimal damage. She let go of the staff that hit tge the ground, she does a few handseals after she sheath her sword. As she body flicker to gain speed to get to Violet. As she unsheath both swords she poured chakra into the reverse blade, Akita heard was called ready up to make your pounch or sword up some. _"Two Sword style Castle gate,"_ Akina thought as quickly sheath after she tried to slash Violet upclose. As both swords were sheath she does some more handseals as blue crystals appeared as she muplicated three kunias to attack Violet if her first attack did not work. _"That still needs work,it is powerful ,but hearing that technique could slash through something big, like a train carriage. Got to watch it seeing I am this close to her."_ Ajuba remamber where her staff was and had some ideals in her head as she was on her guard from what was going to happen next.



*Darius*

Darius watched as Akina used the staff to try to block the attack though he could see she recieved some damage. Violet looked smiling though it kinda disappeared when Akina went in to cast a jutsu. Neither he or Violet could recognize it though it looked powerful. Violet them smiled again before doing a handsign. She then slide into a puddle as if it were deep. He heard her say something like 'Dive Mirage' as she completly disappeared. He looked as water tendrils shot from the ground and wrapped around Akina to restrict her movements. It seemed like the puddles were portals of some kind. "Very impressive indeed." Violet's voice was heard with a watery sound. "Your jutsu amd the way you use them are interesting. " she said though it was a good laugh not a taunting one. "We could call this fight to an end or would you like to battle some more?" her voiced came from all the puddles like windows into an unforseable relm.

*Diana*

Diana watched as Violet dodged the incoming attack by sinking into a puddle caused by her water. What jutsu was that? She had never seen or heard of a jutsu with that effect. Water tendrils trapped Akina that came from different puddles. Were the puddles deeper than they appeared or was this some kind of space jutsu? "Very impressive indeed." Violet's voice was heard with a watery sound. "Your jutsu amd the way you use them are interesting. " she said though it was a good laugh not a taunting one. "We could call this fight to an end or would you like to battle some more?" her voiced came from all the puddles. She was litterly in them. Diana wished to someday do that but you need a water affinty.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She waved goodbye to the boy as she sighed, they would never be seen for a real village. Full of peaceful people, no they would always be seen as criminals or missing ninjas. And that inside had hurt Kei. She moved her blue patch of hair behind her ear as it was getting longer...Sphinx looked up at her as she buried her face in the black cat fur...

This world was cruel but as Kei walked in the village and smelled the air, she knew that this was home

Where Kyo was
Her mother
And soon one day her father....

She sighed again another hurtful thing about her, when was the last time she seen him. Felt his arms around her..She missed her father and yet she knew her mother missed him more. Soon Kei was back in the park under a tree...The cat purred as it crawled in its lap as they spent another lazy today together...

"Ugh..."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2011)

*Takuya*

It was early in the morning, the sun was barely starting to rise in the sky though the light made Takuya to wake up instantly. Looking around he noticed the blonde girl sleeping next to him. Standing up and then stretching his body, the boy noticed that the bear of the last night was not around anymore, probably as soon as it woke up it ran away or something. Going to the river, he washed his face and well in the end decided to take a bath, apparently he was really stinky because of the practice of the day before.

"Hey brat, wake up already!"he said as an order, the girl opened her eyes because of the loud noise"AH!, why why did ya shouted?, I was sleeping!"she said a little mad at takuya but the boy just ignored he complain"Shut up and wash yourself, I will go get more fruit so be ready because we will hunt the breakfast"the mercenary boy stated before leaving.

Hours passed and there was no trace of Takuya, the girl was starting to feel uncomfortable alone."Where is that idiot!? that stupid monkey where did he go? to leave a girl like me in the middle of the forest alone, such asshole"she said walking into the forest.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 4, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard Violet something as she was inpressed on her jutsu and how she used it. She already had another waiting as she changes places with the staff as she was set free as the staff was wrapped in the tentacles that were wrapped around her body at the moment. _"Blue Crystal reflection, I guessed this battle ends now."_ "I guessed this match is over, but I learn a lot. You don't need to reform your body to attack me and bring me down to die if it was a real battle playing for keeps. I don't know what your attack was but amazing." 

She does not know if she would get her staff from how much damage it received, but she felt great even though she got some damage. "If you want to continue I don't mind at all Violet," she gave that small smile of hers. "Now we trained together or something that we are all up or something." She pulled off her headband as she held it in her hands it felt some wetness to it, she was wondering if it was blood, mist or sweat. A few tears of blood drips from the corners from her eyes.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was silent as she walked the border of Kiri, _"bro was you crazy or you wanted to die this all along. He can be the next Kage of Suna."_ Pegasus was wondering why she was so silent he flutter his wings at the moment. "Sorry, I was thinking to myself about some stuff that would make us both confused." "I am ready to get up there again," he looked through a crack through the building to look at the cloudy sky. Akina gets on his back ready to ride bareback again. Pegasus runs out of the warm building as he flaps his wings before soaring into the skies. Akina's starts coughing, she was not used to the weather at the moment. "Are you getting sick again? We are going to find a another place that is warmer and find some more medcine or herbs for you to not get any sicker."

 Akina nods as she stays on his back as he lands to find a place for his friend. As Akina slides off his back Pegasus went to find her some herbs at the moment. Akina coughs some more as she could sence some one coming as she unsheaths her kanata before she finds out she was wondering who the person was and why they were out here. The person screams as Akina stops her attack thinking the person was not going to harm her. Akina waits for the person to speak as the person takes Akin inside to speak with her.

_Hakro Ezel LT_

"You know what we are going to do Cheza, we are going to start a garden then feeding off the same thing every day. We can plant some illeage stuff or some fine wine." "We are not doing that at all, but grow crops to feed and I want to work on my herbs to make the bland food have flavor." "Exscuse me, if you want a good meal go find my sister she can make you fat." He needed something else to do at the moment. He walked into the forest as he heard bees humming around. He went back to his cabin. Spike watch thinking he was going to do something stupid from his boreddom.

 Hakro had some jars and went to the hives of bees. He went to the hive and pulled out the honey with out getting stung at all. He made sure to leave some for the bees. He walked back to the cabin for another day to understnd Cheza and the nature she was in. HE started training as his way to cut down a few trees to make sunlight at the moment, he was thinking he could save the wood for something. He glanced over as Spike was laying on the porch with Cheza she was going through seeds she wanted to plant at the moment. He open one of the jars as he tasted the honey for a snack before he got back to his traing than he took off his shirt feeling his sweat was stinging his wounds but it did not matter to him at all. He was focus as Spike got up to train with him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 5, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard Violet something as she was inpressed on her jutsu and how she used it. She already had another waiting as she changes places with the staff as she was set free as the staff was wrapped in the tentacles that were wrapped around her body at the moment. _"Blue Crystal reflection, I guessed this battle ends now."_ "I guessed this match is over, but I learn a lot. You don't need to reform your body to attack me and bring me down to die if it was a real battle playing for keeps. I don't know what your attack was but amazing."
> 
> She does not know if she would get her staff from how much damage it received, but she felt great even though she got some damage. "If you want to continue I don't mind at all Violet," she gave that small smile of hers. "Now we trained together or something that we are all up or something." She pulled off her headband as she held it in her hands it felt some wetness to it, she was wondering if it was blood, mist or sweat. A few tears of blood drips from the corners from her eyes.



*Darius*

He watched as Akina escaped from Violet's water tendrils. Was it a kind of teleportation technique. She was impressed though Violet was silent. "I guessed this match is over, but I learn a lot. You don't need to reform your body to attack me and bring me down to die if it was a real battle playing for keeps. I don't know what your attack was but amazing." he heard her say. 
"Impressie. I think i figured your jutsu out. It is a kind of Teleportation  jutsu like that of Konoha's Infamous Yellow Flash that teleports to the set marker which is your staff no?" Violet said rising from one of the puddles. "Since I know your jutsu is kind in return to explain mine. I don't liquify you see. I literaly create my own dimension using any water surface as the entrance piont. There i am not affected by anything happening in this world. The dimension is simliar to that of an endless ocean with now way to the surface but the puddles or any surface of water. Once i leave it collapses on itself but reforms the same when i enter." Violet explained. She was untouchable in her world though it had drwabacks she wouldn't reveal. Darius heard her suprised. She was strong enough to create her own dimension? He considered the Title she bore and wondered if she was a Goddess.

*Diana*

She saw when Akina escaped Violets jutsu and was shocked at how Violet's jutsu worked. A whole new dimension created by her and destroyed upon her departure. Her jutsu was unheard of. Only few and she ment very few could travel dimensions but to create your own? She though maybe she was a goddess by her powers though it was too soon to say though she wondered what other jutsu she had.
"I think this spar should be over. I've seen your swordsmanship and i know what you lack and what you are strong in." Violet said. "You seem to strengthen in dodging and jutsu but not swordsmanship very well. Remember that you might get into a situation where you wont be able to use any jutsu and must rely on your..." Violet became quiete. "Are you crying....blood?" She asked worried. Diana could see her tears of crimson liquid drip from her eyes. Why? Was she hurt or where these the drwabacks of her jutsu? She knew jutsu had drawbacks and sometimes they were fatal like the "Ephemeral Vengence" jutsu. Though she doubted Akina would use a jutsu that cost her life in a spar. Still she was slightly worried for her.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 5, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina slowly said as she wipes her blood,"you are sort of wrong about my jutsu from my clan. Don't worry this happens half the time, it is prt of my condition. I just nobody could heal that. Their is only a few people tht I trust for them to work on me through my eyes to up to my brian." She sighs as she looks into the sky she did not like talking much about it, she made a few handseals as blue crystals to control the staff. As the staff move to the ground to her hand. "Intersting jutsu you have to make your own dimension out of water like that. Did everyone ever enter your dimension and came out of it alive?" She waited for  a answer as she tied her blood stained headband round her forehead. Before she put herhed bnd on ws thinking of her mom as she traced the Suna symbol. _"I hope Violet don't get any ideas about healing that in the back of my eyes. It is not that I trust her, just  few scary thoughts come to mind when it comes to my eyes. What else could happen that was more horrorable than just being blind all of your life."_ She pulled down her headband to covers up her eyes and also her emotions as well.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 5, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina slowly said as she wipes her blood,"you are sort of wrong about my jutsu from my clan. Don't worry this happens half the time, it is prt of my condition. I just nobody could heal that. Their is only a few people tht I trust for them to work on me through my eyes to up to my brian." She sighs as she looks into the sky she did not like talking much about it, she made a few handseals as blue crystals to control the staff. As the staff move to the ground to her hand. "Intersting jutsu you have to make your own dimension out of water like that. Did everyone ever enter your dimension and came out of it alive?" She waited for  a answer as she tied her blood stained headband round her forehead. Before she put herhed bnd on ws thinking of her mom as she traced the Suna symbol. _"I hope Violet don't get any ideas about healing that in the back of my eyes. It is not that I trust her, just  few scary thoughts come to mind when it comes to my eyes. What else could happen that was more horrorable than just being blind all of your life."_ She pulled down her headband to covers up her eyes and also her emotions as well.



*Diana*

She looked at her. So her eyes regularly went through that? That didn't sound healthy. "Oh your jutsu works differently? Guess i didn't evaluate it as closely as i thought." Violet said pouting them smiled again. "I understan about the eye thing. You don't trust me to do it. How could you after only just meeting me?" Violet said matter of fact. "As for my jutsu, yes there have been those who have gone in my dimension but because i wanted them to. There your air lasts longer but if you can't get out you'll drown eventually. I can breath under water though so i can saty as long as i please or until i need to eat." she said rubbing her head laughing. "Though if i leave the relm and them in it upon collpsing they die or more exactly they are erased from existance." She said thinking it through. Diana shuddered. She didn't want to go in there. "Anyway how about i teach you a few sword skills?" Violet said as she created a water sword.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 6, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Kuzu heard a voice off aways form her. "A ginger slut?...What the fuck is up with people and calling me a slut?!" pushing off the stump she was sitting on, kuzu made her way over to the two. "What do you want? I'm not her for your amusement granny! I'm here training if you can't see with those whacked out eyes of yours." She noticed yata standing next to her. Kuzu looked both of them over and tilted her head to the side somewhat. "...is this chick your mom or something? If she's here about what I said to you awhile back, thats pretty pathetic."


----------



## River Song (May 6, 2011)

*Yata*

"My mother is dead you asshole, yours I guess isf thoroughly streched"  he sneered at her. "If youre quite finished I think someone's booked you in an hour, better hurry up don't want the old mans viagra to run out" he turned towards their sensei. "You should give a shit because I am the only student that will survive the month, the dragon boy will get himself killed and this whore will be taken down by one of the prostitute killers"

*Joane* 

"You think I plopped that Ugly mother fucker out" she screamed at Kuzonoha "Maybe it you who needs her eyes checked, you little bitch!" taking deep breaths to calm herself down she stated. "I'm your sensei, Joane Hatake. I am a former member of the torture and interigation core anda Genjutsu specialist. Now lets lay down some ground rules. You piss me off ,I kill you. You talk back i'll castrate the queen over there and i'll tie gingers tubes. You ever talk to me outside of missions and I will make sure you wished you had never been born. Now tell me about yourselves, after that your test shall begin"


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 6, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

"You sure your not looking at your own schedule you fairy? You've been standing there a little funny like your ass hurts as if it was the one that was stretched after a late night pounding. And my bad that your mom died. I didn't know." Kuzu laughed inside as she heard "You think i plopped that ugly mother fucker out?" After her explanation of her being there, Kuzu looked her over a little bit.

"Well..there isn't much to say about me. Both of my parents are great ninja and..I'm not as talented as they are. My goal is nothing special either. I just want to be a good ninja of the leaf village." Raising her eyebrow, Kuzu simply asked. "Also If your a Genjutsu specialist, is our test going to be on genjutsu or are you going to fight us head on?"


----------



## River Song (May 6, 2011)

*Yata* 

"Honey, no man in Konoha is good enough for this ass, and its the king of faries to you." He smiled. "But her question is a good one, what have you got in your magic vagina today Oh great wicked witch" He smirked at her 

*Joane*

" Oh look vagina jokes from king queer" she bit snidely. " I will be using a Genjutsu, and it will test you. If you die I sayit was a bear attack, if you live I will train you." She ran through handseals at an amazing speed. Suddenly Copies of Yata and Kuzu dtarted to from from the ground. "BEGIN!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 6, 2011)

*kuzunoha*

"Wow. Self proclaimed king. Thats just wrong in so many ways." Kuzu watched as their new sensei ran through a string of handseals, and numerous copies of themselves popped out of the ground. "Huh...you sure this is genjutsu?...cause" Kuzu thought back to her training with her father. The numerous copies of her father that she had to fight, as he was trying to teach her to fight against multiple opponents.


"Uhh. Hey..err Yata. Hit'em with an attack. Lets see what it does." Kuzu started to fumble in her pouch for some weapons to use against the clones.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"Yeah you missed some stuff even thought you were not focus on those blue crystals tht form when I did some of my jutsu. I lcan muplicate weapons and switch places where ever a weapon accurs lying on the ground or anywhere in a area." She lso herd tht she could help her with her bleeding problem. "You can help me with the bleeding, awesome. You can't restore my eyesight but stoping this problem would be a big help. You alread have done alot for me already go ahead and do it. Sure, that be fun let's start the sword training." 

Everything was serious nd it mtter to her to mster this to nother step to be a swordsman, she draws her reverse blade sword as with her left hand put her staff on her back at the moment through this training session. _"To me it will not be scary ifshe had some trust in my allies are there too."_ She know where Diana and Darius was even though they did not sy anything but could smelled them as she turn her ears towards them. _"Show me some moves sensai."_

_Akina Ezel LT_

"Stop, I am not going to hurt you," the girl said as she went to go get some medcine for Akina." "So who re you and what are you doing at here?" "I am a outcast, I am deaf. "So I am blind and that does not stop me to follow my dreams at all who pushed you away from it." The girl gave her the medcine and some water to go with it. "Sadden about our problems you have brightness to depatch the darkness but the darkness lurks inside of you and me at the moment that lies in the shdows cutting off all of our sences." 
"Don't blame yourself or the village, if you can't do anything for yourself how can you life? I don't beleive in the stuff you said, I beleive in myself till I get killed for whom I am." "You can stay with me, till you get better follw me." Akina nods as she gets up to followthe girl to a bed room for her to sleep in  for some rest.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Cheza did not like sound of falling trees that was surrouding the front of the cabin. She watched Hakro and Spike take them down till they have a clearing. With the trees he could expand his cabin to make another story to the cabin to make it two levels. His touch ws not on the garding thing yet. Cheza and Spike went to turn the soil over to make it durable to work with. THe top soil ws hard till the two started digging before spreding out the seeds. Meanwhile Hakro strted to move the trees show he could work on making slats of wood to create something. _"Atlest this place is busy in the woods but still have the peacefullness of the forests."_ He look up to the northern moutains where he came back from his first trip. He went back to work. Spike stop working to help dig with Cheza to walk over to Hkro to start up  conversation on anything t the moment. To Spike Hakro got both wy straight at the moment. He noticed Hakro did not said anything he could he was busy. He walked over to Cheza as he howled to get some attention. "HeySpike, you are one best friend to sty then running off. You re one of the best wolves I know." Spike nudge her for her to get his ears scrtch before she nd Hkro got back to work so they could finish.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

On some random rooftop near a park in Fuzenkagure the Viper overlooked his homeland. Standing on the rooftops and jumping from one to the next was a hobby of this boy. He loved running, he coveted the fact that his fast was quicker than pretty much anyone's swift. With the Dirty Boots Hidokiremi he was even deadlier than before too. His encounters with his sensei and Thalia Warholic had shown him how much lethal he was with them. 

*Kukukukukuku*

They interrupted his thoughts, they told him to look ahead. They, the voices in his head, were always there counseling him and guiding him. Suffice to say he'd still be a homicidal maniac without them most likely. He did as he was told and saw a girl who had white hair with a prominent streak of blue going through it, Kei Aosuki. The most perplexing fixture in his personal life at the moment. He jumped down from the roof doing a corkscrew somersault before planting the landing. Koji walked over to the park, choosing not to run as it would look less suave than a simple walk up.

"Hello little rabbit."


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

The cat soft fur moved up against her smooth skin, this was a slient day, she has yet heard from Kyo or anyone else for that matter. The people who came by here smiled at her and moved on as they made their way. Kei smiled as she loved this village with all her heart and she knew that one day her brother even though his thick headness, would make a nice Kage one day.

Maybe not today or tomorrow, or a few months from here....But one day he would....

"Hello little rabbit."

A voice caught her off guard and she looked up before her was the infamous Koji Kazama, she smiled as she was just thinking about him shamefully, but was also it felt nice to see him again. Sphinx mewed as she got up and placed him down on the ground, even though it seemed he didn't like the ground...

"Why hello Viper~ How may I assit you today?"she asked as she walked up towards him placing her hand behind her back


----------



## SoulTaker (May 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"I don't know if you can "assist" me." Koji air-quoted as he approached her. He stopped right in front of her so he could look down on her. He had quite a few inches on her so when he was that up close he was pretty much looking down on her. He leaned down and pressed his forehead against hers. Getting close enough so she could feel his breath on her but not close enough so as to kiss her.

"I'm still allergic to rabbits with white hair and a cute little blue streak running through." He had his hands in his pockets as if to say "I'm just too damn cool". He liked playing around with Kei, she was probably his favorite plaything. Well she was more than a play thing at this point but he would never willingly tell her that...


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He should be heading out on his mission but he questioned himself, why was he aiding Fuzen. There was nothing in it for him bar monetary gain. Even so his abilities could be put to so much better use. No one appreciated the art of puppetry here. They only appreciate the hard hitters, not the auxiliary fighters. It was annoying.

People looked at him like he was insane, why have an object fight for you they might ask, or how much money do you pay to be able to win fights. The ignorant fools did not understand the sublime art of puppetry and medical ninjutsu. They were all about the _coolest_ attack or if they were male the biggest breasts


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She absolutely loved it when he played the 'too cool to act cute' routine, it made it more fun just playing with him. When he placed his forehead against hers, she took in a deep breath, he still smelled like a deep earthy scent that made her almost quake in her knees. Even though Kyo said he smelt like rat shit covered in his shit and blood, Kei loved the smell of Koji....

She closed her eyes and then reopened them, her once dark blues turned into nice crimison red like her brother...Even if Kei was an Aosuki, her mother blood still ran in her blood and was still kicking...

She tugged on her collar,"So are you telling me mr viper...that this little bunny is too much for you?"Kei asked looking up at him

She stood up on his toes and licked his lips,"Mmm...When did the predator become the prey, I wonder?"she smiled as she let her hand glide down


----------



## Olivia (May 7, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> He should be heading out on his mission but he questioned himself, why was he aiding Fuzen. There was nothing in it for him bar monetary gain. Even so his abilities could be put to so much better use. No one appreciated the art of puppetry here. They only appreciate the hard hitters, not the auxiliary fighters. It was annoying.
> 
> People looked at him like he was insane, why have an object fight for you they might ask, or how much money do you pay to be able to win fights. The ignorant fools did not understand the sublime art of puppetry and medical ninjutsu. They were all about the _coolest_ attack or if they were male the biggest breasts



*[Thalia]*

She sighed, she was done thinking, she just needed to get moving now. Hopping off the building she looked and saw a boy, roughly her age, but she hadn't seen this kid before, at least she didn't think so. For some reason he caught her interest, and she quickly thought of something. Approaching him she said "Hey you, who are you?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 7, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "Yeah you missed some stuff even thought you were not focus on those blue crystals tht form when I did some of my jutsu. I lcan muplicate weapons and switch places where ever a weapon accurs lying on the ground or anywhere in a area." She lso herd tht she could help her with her bleeding problem. "You can help me with the bleeding, awesome. You can't restore my eyesight but stoping this problem would be a big help. You alread have done alot for me already go ahead and do it. Sure, that be fun let's start the sword training."
> 
> Everything was serious nd it mtter to her to mster this to nother step to be a swordsman, she draws her reverse blade sword as with her left hand put her staff on her back at the moment through this training session. _"To me it will not be scary ifshe had some trust in my allies are there too."_ She know where Diana and Darius was even though they did not sy anything but could smelled them as she turn her ears towards them. _"Show me some moves sensai."_



*Darius*

Darius watched after Violet healed Akina's wounds take her stance. "First thing any swordsman needs to know. Your sword is a part of you. Loosing or dropping it is not an option." Violet said as she got ready with her blade. "Second thing any good swordsman must know. Never loose you target." Violet said as she rushed at Akina at a somewhat great speed though he could tell she was holding back on that. "And never close your eyes for that could be your demise." She said though she figured Akina wasn't at all affected by any of those first rules but still. She would start with the basics no matter the student. No one was an exception. Everyone followed the basics in their own way. Failing to learn those is failing at becoming a swordsman yourself. 

*Diana*

Diana watched the fighting take place. She pulled a notebook out of nowhere and started writing taking notes on what Violet said. She had a good memory a great one at that but it was never bad to write it down incase plus Darius might need these as he wasn't aas good as her at remebering and might forget. Its happened before. She wondered if Akina could miss an opponent by blinking? She was blind but did her way of sight sill depend on her eyes or where they useless and merely just for show? She wondered. That could be a possibility. She saw no way a blind person could need their eyes but Akina was not a normal blind girl. She could still see some way.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

He looked at the girl as her eyes changed color. She was usually kind of meek but their was always an underlying feistiness to her. A side of her that excited him in more ways than one, he was drawn to it and he made it his goal to break the cage she locked it up in. 

She stood up on his toes and licked his lips,"Mmm...When did the predator become the prey, I wonder?"

Her wandering hands came as a shock at first but were not unwelcome. He reached for the small of her back and pressed her body against his. His body heat radiating against hers as he leaned down and traced his tongue on her lips.

"Careful I bite..." He whispered softly to her before caressing her face with the back of his face. He leaned in and placed his lips on hers. Kissing her slow and gently at first before he parted her lips with his tongue.


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She sighed, she was done thinking, she just needed to get moving now. Hopping off the building she looked and saw a boy, roughly her age, but she hadn't seen this kid before, at least she didn't think so. For some reason he caught her interest, and she quickly thought of something. Approaching him she said "Hey you, who are you?"



"I am Hotaru" he said with a slight bow. Something felt odd about this girl but he couldn't put his finger on it. He looked at her withn dull douless eyes " I am a puppet practioneer, a rather unapreiciated ocupation. I also practice medical ninjutsu. May I enquire about you?"  He noticed she had recently been in a fight "May I also ask who you were fighting"


----------



## Olivia (May 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As she heard the person named Hotaru say that he was a medical ninja something sparked in Thalia's mind. She smiled saying "Yeah, I was in a fight recently---the guys name was Koji. However I heard you say you're a medical ninja right? Well then can you heal this?" She slowly unbuttoned the top portion of her shirt, showing where Koji had made a direct hit on her. It was still lightly bleeding, and she could swear one of her ribs was poking at her lung.


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"I know nothing of Koji, I do kow a viper though" he said inspecring her wound."You, shouldn't be walking after this" he said pressing his finagers into her chest My best gues would be medium uncontroled bleading and a cracked rip possibly aplying presure to an organ"

"I have an idea" he said as chakra threads extended out of his fingers and entered her body. The chakra threads wrapped aroung thre protuding rib. slowly avoiding nerves he puled it back into place. Finaly after extracting his chakra strings he said I have relocated the rib, it should repair itself naturaly but I would check with one of the vilage's dismal hospitals" His hands bagan to glow green as he activated the mustical palms technique, sealing up the wound. "RThat skin is not as thick as normal skin and is susceptible to tearing but other than that that is you done" he said emotionlesley


----------



## Olivia (May 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After he was done healing her she put her hand to her chest, it did feel better. She smiled saying "Hey, let's say if my arm were to be cut off, would you be able to reattach it with those chakra strings you just used, and then heal the arm back to normal, or would that be out of the realm of possibility? Also my name's Thalia." She put her hand out, as if she wanted him to shake it.


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smirked at him, he had fallen for her and that made her eyes glow even more in hunger.  She was going to eat him up whole, and when he came down to kiss her. She sealed his fate of being her play thing for ever. She kissed him back accepting his tongue in her mouth, his taste and everything else...She placed his body against his as she slowly ran her hands up under his shirt...

She broke the kiss and licked her lips that had the rest of his slaiva leaking down

"Not as bad as this bunny~"she purred,"Just admit Koji...."she began as she nipped his ear and neck,"You want me..."

Her eyes a deep red at this time as she moved towrds his neck placing a nicely fine hickey there,


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Thalie, an origonal name. Yes it would be possible but you would probably die from blood loss and I would need to carry about thread. I alreay do that because if i ever need to re-attach things to my puppet when I'm out of Fuzen I use thread"

He shook her hand, something didn't feel right. She had no pulse.

"If I may ask why do tou not have a pulse"


----------



## Olivia (May 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia had noticed what the boy said after the experiment had been over, it was true, she didn't have a pulse. She looked up at him saying "It's---a long story, but basically I don't need a pulse, blood, my heart, or even my brain to survive. Although it's not like I can reattach lost body limbs, so that's why I asked you if you could, especially since I'm trying to create a team right now, and it'd be helpful if you could join."


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He considered her offer "To prove my strength I sugest that I fight another member of your team, not you of course because as the team leader you are our superior and a such above me" He knelt down on one knee "I pledge my life and allegiance to you Thalia-sama" looking up ate her he continued his voice darkening " On the one condition that I may use the resources of our team to continue my experiments"


----------



## Chronos (May 7, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Ryoji Ivery*













*The Cursed of two is shared by one*

Ikuto is at the village plains. Far away from the village. He stood on top of a branch gazing at the large forest in front of him. In the distance he saw the village of leafs. It's huge mountain carved with the heads of the kages. He stared at the four hokage's statue he felt weak next to him. he was nothing against his speed. 

"The yellow flash of the leaf"

"Get down, Uchiha."

A voice was heard a few meters back. Ikuto slowly moved his gaze towards the direction where it had come from. Seeing the large blue haired man from Fuzen standing under him a serious look on his face.

"What do what Ivery?"

"Get down..."

Ikuto did nothing but stare at the man as he looked straight to his eyes at the moment he couldn't careless on his thoughts so he jumped down and stood in front of him. The man stared at the boy as he patted his head and said:

"I see your hatred behind those eyes of yours. I came to warn you... don't try to obtain the power of your clan"

Ikuto slapped the arm away, still looking at him straight in the eye he said.

"I've already decided to go through that path. I'm not about to stop halfway. I need that to protect my-"

"Don't be a fool. you're going through the same path as I did."

Ikuto sought power like the rest of the Uchiha. What he wanted most is exactly the thing he was trying to accomplish. He hated his ancestors for what they've done in the past, but he was becoming exactly the same thing as what they were.

"I don't give a damn! Not even if you're Kei's uncle. I'll kill you if you get in my way."

"You Uchiha scum..."

"..."

"You little fool, you're turning into the stereotype of everything you're accused of doing."

"Shut up..."

"Hateful, bloodthirsty, evil, psychotic-"

"I SAID SHUT UP!"

Ikuto scream at the top of his lungs as he rushed at Ikuto. Ikuto grabbed his neck and lifted him into the air.

"I've decided. You're not able to see my niece until you're heart is decided on the just. As long as you lurk in the darkness I won't allow you to get close to her, not now or ever."

Ikuto eyes burned with rage, his breath was slowly taken from his lugs as he felt Ryoji's hand force closing on his neck. The pain was horrible, but Ryoji led go. Soon as Ikuto's feet touched the ground he was surpirsed by a kick to the stomach.

"Show me your resolve Uchiha."


----------



## Olivia (May 7, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> He considered her offer "To prove my strength I sugest that I fight another member of your team, not you of course because as the team leader you are our superior and a such above me" He knelt down on one knee "I pledge my life and allegiance to you Thalia-sama" looking up ate her he continued his voice darkening " On the one condition that I may use the resources of our team to continue my experiments"



*[Thalia]*

She smiled as she said "If that's what you wish then you can battle someone else in the team once I have everyone. I only have one other member so far, and that is Koji, and he's about equal in strength with me. If you do claim that you are weaker than me then you would probably stand the same chance against him. Also what "resources" are you referring to? As long as it doesn't hinder our teams goal then I don't mind at all."


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Rika*

She walked down the alley listening to the sounds around her. Suddenly she heard a sound from the top of the roofs. She heard a yell and turned around. She could here three boys land infront of her. She could smell the alchohul of thier breath, "What do you want?" she asked staring them down with her Blind eye. She could tell they were moving towards her. She could here one attack, probably in the direction of her face. She ducked down and preformed a turning kick, sweeping the enemy of thier feet. He landed on the ground with a thud to drunk to get back up.

She turned around to face in the general directn of the other two. "Death" she said forming the congugent handseals. There vision clowded. In their mind everything the tuched died. They ran away screaming


----------



## Kinzey (May 7, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len watched, amused, as the three kids stopped in front of the girl- Rika. She was blind, he remembered from the academy, and mostly kept to herself. He had never tried to talk to her. Truth be told, he had been a bit insulted she had never had a crush on him, like practically every other girl- of course, that was before he realized she couldn't see, _just how handsome _he was.

He was about to jump down, to intercede, to try to help, when the three boys ran away. Curious, he jumped down in front of her. *"Well that was interesting" *he commented.


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Rika*

Another person jumped down, it was obviously a ninja jumping, no civilian could be that quite, or not break there neck. " Who are you, if you thaught that was interesting I caneasily give you a healthy dose." she had recognized his voice, she beleived his name was Liam but she was not taking any chances. If he was here to fuck with her she wouldn't be the only disabled one at the end of the day

*Hotaru*

"In that case I beleive a light sparring match between us would suffice, if you are on the same level as another gennin there is a chance I may be aswell"  he unraveled Cheranu at attached his chakra strings to him, this was going to be a hard fight. he would wait for her to make the first move.


----------



## Kinzey (May 7, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> Another person jumped down, it was obviously a ninja jumping, no civilian could be that quite, or not break there neck. " Who are you, if you thaught that was interesting I caneasily give you a healthy dose." she had recognized his voice, she beleived his name was Liam but she was not taking any chances. If he was here to fuck with her she wouldn't be the only disabled one at the end of the day



*[Len Warholic]*

Len cocked his head, surprised, and said *"You know...that's not a very good way to make friends, threatening people left and right. I was just going to check if you were okay but now...damn. I don't know how I can...go on"*. He turned away and breathed in deep, as if trying not to cry. Turning back, he rolled his eyes and said *"Anyway...despite your rudeness, I find myself still caring. Are you okay?"*


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Rika*

"I. Am. Fine." she grited her teeth. "Your, I;m a senseitive boy who won't use you for sex crap, doesn't work on me" she stalked across, swishing her hips. " 'Cause we all know you boys only want one thing." She stopped what she estimated was half a meter away from him, standing so it showed off abit of her clevage. She waved her hand activating her Genjutsu "All you boys do is _desire_"


----------



## Burke (May 7, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Incoming_

Zettai's heart skipped a beat as an odd look came over his face. He figured he should not be surprised that the skilled jonin was able to overcome his moves so easily. Zettai had thought that paying attention to the performance and well being of his teammates was of the utmost importance, but, for now, his immediate attention was to be paid to his own life.

With the devilish sound of cutting air, the giant shuriken began to decend upon Zettai's airborne position.

"Damn!" He said aloud as he landed on his foot and his knee, still looking up. Acting on an impulse, Zettai removed the shurikens simple sealing scroll from where he had stored it earlier in his pouch. He then rapidly slapped his palm onto the inscribings, and raised the opened scroll into the air.

"Seal!" He called out as in a puff of vanishing smoke, the giant shuriken was successfully reduced and sealed within the writings of the summoning scroll. Sighing, Zettai stood a defiant pose as he returned the scroll to his pack just as Miho herself landed, an angered look crossed her face.

Zettai looked from shinosuke to the bird to back at him when finally what really got his attention was the still lying Koji. At first he had thought that Koji must have been hurt badly from shinosukes last attack, but something else was going on here. Zettai took note of Koji's fearsome gaze and strangely glowing boots. _"What is this guy doing..."_


----------



## Kinzey (May 7, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> "I. Am. Fine." she grited her teeth. "Your, I;m a senseitive boy who won't use you for sex crap, doesn't work on me" she stalked across, swishing her hips. " 'Cause we all know you boys only want one thing." She stopped what she estimated was half a meter away from him, standing so it showed off abit of her clevage. She waved her hand activating her Genjutsu "All you boys do is _desire_"



*[Len Warholic]*

Len blinked a few times when she cast her genjutsu, and then closed his eyes, grinning. *"All boys do is desire, you say?" *he said- though it wasn't Len's voice. It was deeper, older, smoother. *"I would ask that you don't invoke my name- one of my names, anyway"*. He opened his eyes, and they were no longer the deep blue they used to be- though explaining this to a blind girl would be irrelivant. They were now brown, with wild streaks of purple and black, crisscrossing each other and threading through the iris. *"Desire. Hate. Greed. Envy. Death. Jubbi. Devil. Or, Korshmalidom. And, to Len, grandfather- if he knew who I was. Insufferable twit. I hope to one day cause the death of the little bastard"*. He turned his head, and said *"Blind girl. I wonder...do you envy others for having sight? Or hate them for their pity? Would you like to see? Here-" * And suddenly he was in front of her, and suddenly she _could _see, for the first time in her life ((or again; not sure when she became blind)). *"What is the world like? Is it everything that you imagined? Are you glad to have it? Perhaps. I care little for the feelings of you cockroaches, you humans. But do know...that anything that can be given-" *he jumped, and Len's foot slammed into the side of her head, knocking her to the ground. A spike of chakra slammed through her head, and the world was dark once more. *"Can be taken away, just as easiy"*.

Blinking, Len's eyes became blue again. Looking down at the ground, he saw her lying there. *"H-hey! Rika! A-re you okay!?" *he cried, his voice back to it's normal sound. He leaned down and grabbed her hand, pulling her to her feet. *"What happened? I blinked, and you went from standing to on the ground"*.


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

*Rika*

His voice changed, she could feel a diferent aura. She was scared but she summoned up her courage. "You do net scare me, I am the heires to the Shiromi clan, blessed  by evil to be strucken blind and in return they become the emisary's of the apoclypse. You may be Hate but I am the emisary of Darkness. I am the servant of Lilith. I envy no one and despise those who pity my gift." Then she could see, she knew this was fake but she basked in the moment but then it was taken away from her all to quickly. Spitting blood from her mouth she cried" Nothing can overthrow my blind eye a gift from darkness itself!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 7, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Darius*
> 
> Darius watched after Violet healed Akina's wounds take her stance. "First thing any swordsman needs to know. Your sword is a part of you. Loosing or dropping it is not an option." Violet said as she got ready with her blade. "Second thing any good swordsman must know. Never loose you target." Violet said as she rushed at Akina at a somewhat great speed though he could tell she was holding back on that. "And never close your eyes for that could be your demise." She said though she figured Akina wasn't at all affected by any of those first rules but still. She would start with the basics no matter the student. No one was an exception. Everyone followed the basics in their own way. Failing to learn those is failing at becoming a swordsman yourself.
> 
> ...



*Akina Ezel*

"I get what you are saying, your sword is like your arm lose it and you become useless." She could feel the wind coming at her from the speed of Viloet as she brought her sword towards Akina's body. She brought up her own sword to block the uncomning attack she could tell Viloet was holding back, she was only trying to show her the easy stuff. But some times the easest thing in the world could be the most hardest thing you have to do in your life. She pratice the same move on Violet in a defencefive mode as she was getting to know her sword. She was focus as she heard somebody writing something down on paper. _"I always know where my oppent is, even though I blink an eye I am still blind why would it matter. Cho would be proud of me for doing what I can, I hope I get to see him again he acts like a grand dad to me. He is a old friend of my mom's."_ She was on guard on what Viloet was going to do next to block the next attack and couter attack.


----------



## Chronos (May 7, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Ryoji Ivery*

This man was getting on his last nerve the pain that his back is enduring was bearable. So he stood and looked into this mans eyes. This man was his enemy now, he hated him. He hated how he pointed out his flaws so bluntly, he hated how he pointed out how his desires. He hated the very fact that he was loved even for what his done, even if he caused so much pain to the people. And yet they accept him as if he was family? 

"I admit. I hate the living guts out of you. I hate how you're so kind, I hate how you're so powerful, I hate the way you speak, I hate the way you're respected, I hate the fact that you're so right about everything, I hate how the people of Fuzen look up to you, I hate that you're forgiven even though you did all that my clan did in the past. I hate you and I want to kill you."

Ryoji stood as he looked into the boy eyes, the boy closed his eyes. He stood quiet and continued.

"My clan... my life, I admit, has not been so bad as I've imagined. I've been rejected, I've been thrown aside, I've been judged, I've been taken for granted, I've been accused of murder, I've been treated like a dog. Yet there is always someone I can find peace with... Kei and my sister are a few of them. I don't know exactly how Kei is or the past that hunt your family..."

He said as he opened his eye revealing the crimson color pigment that his eyes gave out. 

"Yet, I want to know more. I hate you... why? why after you did so much evil you are still forgiven? Why are you still loved and respected? Why are you even in this world to begin with? ...I am not giving up for my quest for power. I know, it's typical, cliche, expected. But what are the Uchiha if they didn't have their ability to gain that sort of power. It matters little if you disapprove of me Ryoji Ivery. But my goal is to gain this power to protect. The truly powerful are the one who have the power to protect and the Mangekyou is the only way I will gain power beyond compared."

"You stupid fool. Do you know the requirements of obtaining that power? Do know the consequences that will be brought upon you if you manage to awaken to it?"

Ikuto looked at the man as he continued.

"You'll have to kill someone close to obtain that power. That power during time will make you Ill and it'll make you blind, drawing you closer to death. "

"..."

"Then you'll have to search for other pair of eyes that matches yours meaning... you'll have to kill someone form your own clan to maintain that power."

Ikuto's fist clenched. Why was he trying so hard to get in his way? That bastard was getting on his nerve.

"Stay out of my life."

"And I thought Kei had found someone with actual value. I'm sorry son, but if you keep this up I'll have to put a stop to you."

"I don't need this from you"

Ikuto rushed towards Ryoji to land a hit on him.


----------



## Cjones (May 7, 2011)

*Miho*

Damn. The only word going through her mind.

Miho thought she had planned everything perfectly. Koji had sensei off his guard which allowed Zettai to incapacitate him which then, using her own momentum and a boost from Zettai, would allow her a very clean and clear shot at his bird. The plan was well thought and, with Zettai's quick mind, he was able to support her again.

Though she was wrong.

Shinosuke managed to quickly regain the advantage he had only lost for a few precious moments. Just seconds away from cleaving off that damn birds wing, it gracefully dodged and provided an opening for Miho to be attack. Deflecting with her kunai, the brown haired kunochi landed softly onto the ground next to her comrade Zettai with a sour look plaguing her features.

"We'll never be able to handle him like this." Miho spoke as she went back into an attack stance just a few feet away from her teammate. Though before she launched another attack, she took note of her teammates gaze, and she followed. There stood the new kid from Fuzengakure, Koji, a fearsome gaze on his face. A look of one would consider blood lust and on his feets, the boots he wore, were glowing.

"Peculiar and interesting...you would agree wouldn't you?"


----------



## Chronos (May 7, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Ryoji Ivery*

*Resolve*

Ryoji didn't even bother to move, soon as he saw the boy coming his way he landed his knee on his forehead. The boy was once again forcefully thrown by that into the tree this time it seemed like his back had pierced the tree in half. Falling next to Ryoji he made his way to the boy who sat on the ground in pain. Coughing, coughing over and over, it felt like his lugs were taken away from him at that second. He wasn't strong enough to take someone like this.

"Are you finished?"

Said Ryoji with a dull looked crossed around his face. Ikuto felt that the man was so close to him that he had a chance to lay a hit on him, but what was the point of this? Why did he needed to prove to this man that he was about to do anything possible to gain the strength that he craved for? His meaning was just, it's natural for a ninja to get stronger correct? Why would he bother to come here if he knew that he wouldn't listen to him. Does this man truly have all the answers? Does the really think he could stop him? 

Ikuto's strength had left him. With what was left of his strength he lifted his face until he was able to see the man's features. Blue hair, blue eyes, a mark on his neck, a serious look on hie stare.... What this the end? What this the end of all that his worked for? Was he really going to die here? He hasn't even reached his dreams yet... He was so weak and unreliable... No one could trust on his strength, he was worthless to the village and to the people.

"Why?"

Said Ikuto as his strength left him and he finally led his gaze fall. As his eyes started to see fuzy, blurry. the image was fading and the weather felt rather cold.

"Why do you want this from me? Why can' you understand... that I just want to be... able to protect those I love? I'm doing... whatever possible to... obtain as much... power as I can... yet you... yet you..."

Ikuto strength was leaving him, he soon felt as if the worlds pressure came down on him in a sudden crash. He was not dead yet, he couldn't die. He wasn't even close to bringing himself closer to his goal.

"You still don't get do you, kid?"


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> Another person jumped down, it was obviously a ninja jumping, no civilian could be that quite, or not break there neck. " Who are you, if you thaught that was interesting I caneasily give you a healthy dose." she had recognized his voice, she beleived his name was Liam but she was not taking any chances. If he was here to fuck with her she wouldn't be the only disabled one at the end of the day
> 
> ...



*[Thalia]*

She smiled saying "A fight this quick after the last one? Wow am I lucky!" She moved her hand to her back, grabbing her scythe. She knew this person was a Genin, well apparently he was, but she shouldn't underestimate him, it could be her down fall. With that she charged forward with her scythe dragging behind her.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Noticing the girl running towards him he jamp back. He moved his fingers amd Cheranu moved infront of the girl, sword drawn and pointing directly at Thalia.

"Rushing in won't do any good against a pupeteer!" 

He moved his finger so that three were pointing out and two were curled. This caused Cheranu to fire five senbon from the hand that wasn't holding the sword. If his aim was true they would hit Thalia, if not he had something else up his sleeve.


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She stopped before the puppet saying "That's right, you said you were a puppet user. So long range is your forte huh? That's sort of bad for me, as I'm best in close range---however." She looked up and allowed the senbon to hit her. She smiled saying "Weapons like these won't even phase me!" She twirled her scythe and pushed the swords away from her with it. Afterwords she charged it with electricity and jumped back, wondering if she should first deal with the puppet or just go straight for Hotaru.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"Maybe I will need to try for this one" he siad in a bored tone. He made a fist with his right hand and Cheran opened his mouth wide and released a smoke bomb. The smoke covered the whole of there suroundings. He took this chnace to form handseals. "Bloody Puppet Show: Day of the Clown" four chackra strings detached them selves from Cheranu and atached themselves to one of four swords.

The four swirds lifted themselves up and went flying through the smoke towards Thalia. They should embed her in the chest if she is caught of guard. He had to be carefull he only had 3 smoke bombs left.


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> "Maybe I will need to try for this one" he siad in a bored tone. He made a fist with his right hand and Cheran opened his mouth wide and released a smoke bomb. The smoke covered the whole of there suroundings. He took this chnace to form handseals. "Bloody Puppet Show: Day of the Clown" four chackra strings detached them selves from Cheranu and atached themselves to one of four swords.
> 
> The four swirds lifted themselves up and went flying through the smoke towards Thalia. They should embed her in the chest if she is caught of guard. He had to be carefull he only had 3 smoke bombs left.



*[Thalia]*

As she stood there a smoke bomb was released. At first she wasn't sure if this was poisonous or not, but then again why should she care? If it doesn't immobilize her then it shouldn't affect her that badly. The lightning coursing through her scythe lit up the area around her, and with that she was able to see the shine of something coming straight at her. She backed up, and it barley missed her chest, well she wouldn't say it missed, it cut some of her clothing. But she didn't notice the three others as one impaled her from her back and from her sides. She slowly coughed up blood and closed her eyes. He had stabbed her, and even though this did hurt she knew that she'd have to suffer something like this soon, why not just take in on how it feels like?

She just waited for the smoke to blow over, but waiting for that to happen was so boring. She took her scythe and then started to twirl it infront of her, acting as a fan, blowing away the smoke. She smiled as she could start to see him again. As more of the smoke blew away she said "That was a neat trick, if it had been someone else they may have died from this." She then put her scythe back on her back as she pulled out the two swords from her sides, although leaving the sword that pierced her back through her body. She licked her lips as she then launched herself at Hotaru.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Hotaru*

She had survived that! How Hotaru did not know but he must concentrate. What she didn't notice was that his chakra strings were still attached to the swords." This is were it ends!" He pulled on the xhakra strings of the ones that she had taken out of her and blocked. They came flying at her from diferent directions. He flicked his wrist again. If this attack was succesful the sword in her back would drive in deeper and slash upwards. no matter whoe powerfull she is no one is surviving getting sliced in half!


----------



## Kinzey (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> His voice changed, she could feel a diferent aura. She was scared but she summoned up her courage. "You do net scare me, I am the heires to the Shiromi clan, blessed  by evil to be strucken blind and in return they become the emisary's of the apoclypse. You may be Hate but I am the emisary of Darkness. I am the servant of Lilith. I envy no one and despise those who pity my gift." Then she could see, she knew this was fake but she basked in the moment but then it was taken away from her all to quickly. Spitting blood from her mouth she cried" Nothing can overthrow my blind eye a gift from darkness itself!"



*[Len Warholic]*

Len raised an eyebrow at Rika. *"Okay...that's cool. It's not like I asked, but, whatever..." *He idea of running away from this crazy girl floated through his mind for a moment, but he quickly shook it away. He liked crazy girls. Reaching into his pocket, he pulled out a handkerchief- horribly oldschool, but it's effectiveness could not be denied- and pressed it into her hand, for her bloody mouth. *"Anyway, darkness girl, want to get something to eat? My treat"*.


----------



## Chronos (May 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Ryoji Ivery*

*Resolve Part II*

Ikuto was a weakling in his mind, he didn't even have enough strength to get up... how was he suppose to save his village and his clan if he didn't even know how to protect himself? He couldn't do anything else he tried to stand but his body wasn't responding to him, but this wasn't the pain's doing... Did I just lose hope of ever becoming strong? though himself as he lifted his hand up to his face and stared down on it. His vision was slowly returning to normal and he one again revealed his crimson eyes at the man.

"What do you fucking want from me!?"

He forced himself to stand limping along the way, but finally managed to stand on his feet. His sharingan spinning trying to read his movements as thoroughly as possible.

"I've done nothing to you. Yet you come so far just to 'stop' me. Why? Answer me already!!?? Why are you trying so hard to stop me? Why are even trying!?"

"You remind me of some I knew long ago. You seem like someone Kei cares for... even if it's a little it would hurt her little heart knowing that she lost a friend. I don't want to see you go down a path that you'll regret  for the rest of your life."

Ryoji Curse Mark released, the symbols crossed around the body, his arms, his legs, his face, his eyes all had changed with that tattoo marked around his body. It soon stopped not complete covering his body, his eye had turned yellow and his voice sounded deeper as he said.

"I'm doing this because I don't want Kei to go crazy and give in into her own insanity. Sadly this run in her family, that also includes her brother. If he seems Kei get angry you can bet that he'll be pissed and that kid is way too much like his father."

"So you're doing this.. just for own gain?"

"Why would I care what random Uchiha does with his life? You're free to do your own mistakes. But when my family gets involve in this things I cant just sit back and watch them suffer. The moment I saw you my Curse Mark had already sensed the hatred that you held, it craved for you. And soon as I knew that I knew I couldn't let you anywhere near my family. You're a bad influence kid. I don't approve of you."

"I cant be the worst, cant I? There must be someone with a worst resolve that me. Don't you think Kei has other?"

"In the end it's Kei choice. I try to protect them as much as I can, I'll give up my life for them and I'll die without having regret. Though I can't always stick around them. they need to grow and learn from their mistakes, but if there is any chance in helping them grow in a way that they will never see the true eye of evil then I will gladly take that path."

"So you came this far to keep away from you niece? To keep me away from their life? Is it because I'm an Uchiha?"

"No. It's because your methods for obtaining strength is unjust and evil. And I can't let that evil touch my niece and nephew."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT
*
Koji let out a slight coo as the girl assaulted his neck with her mouth. Their was so much chemistry and passion between the two of them. She was relentless but so was he. He lifted her up her legs straddling him and leaned her up against a tree. He took her hands and pinned them up against the tree as he leaned in and kissed her deeply and passionately. Running his tongue in circles in her mouth before breaking the kiss and resting his forehead against hers once again. She was right he did want her but he wasn't going to let her off the hook so easily.

"Your lips say they want me just as bad as I want you. You're knees go weak just from being this close to you." He took hold of her chin and looked her in the eye.

"We can stop this game anytime you want but I know you silly rabbit. You're too dumb to just walk away from me. You're drawn to me and I'm drawn to you. I don't know why but I don't care either." He kissed her forehead and released his grip on her arms.

---

*Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke | Dirty Games*

Shinosuke was mildly satisfied with the way his genin charges were able to handle his counteroffensive. First and foremost they had put him in a bad situation but he immediately reversed it, Zettai putting the shuriken back in the scroll and Miho had nearly finished off Shinbird. Shinosuke looked around at his genin and noticed they weren't paying attention to him or Shinbird but instead to their new teammate, Koji Kazama. Shinosuke looked as the boy with birdshit hair stood there, his white boots glowing yellow and the look of a predator on his face. 

"Little Mugenshi shit... you have that same bloodlust the rest of your clan does..." Shinosuke thought to himself as he stood there with his arms crossed and his cape flapping in the wind. He and Koji stared each other down like two gun fighters about to draw their guns, the tension crescendoing as all eyes were on them in this moment.

DIRTY BOOT STOMP!!

Koji stomped on the ground sending a shockwave through the earth and toward Shinosuke. Without even waiting to see what his attack did he kicked the ground again speeding in at his new sensei with enough speed to tear up the ground as he moved. Shinosuke brought his hand to his mouth.

*KATON* He began to spit out pellets of fire into Koji's path. The Viper cut in zig zags in order to make sure Shinosuke never got a real good bead on him. Spinning around in a 360 he dodged his sensei's line of fire before resetting himself and kicking the ground once more and shooting out with an even greater velocity. The crater he left in his starting position proof of his sheer speed as he broke through Shin's fire pellets. In front of his new sensei Koji spun and lunged forward with a haymaker. Shinosuke spun as well countering the haymaker with a swift kick to send it off target then driving forward with his palm into Koji's lower abs.

GAH!!!


The boy spat out before an elbow was driven straight into his back with such force that his body made an imprint in the ground. Shinosuke put his foot on Koji's head and pushed down with his heel as if he were trying to crush his skull.

"Listen well Zettai and Miho."Shinosuke addressed them by their real names in order to get his point across.

"No matter how dumb birdshit here is he is still your teammate. He needs to count on the fact that you have his back if things get hairy and that you can bail him out. True trash are people who don't give it their all to keep their comrades alive."

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji grunted as Shinosuke applied pressure to his head. The voices were going mad trying to spur Koji on, but he knew what he was going to have to do to overcome Shinosuke. He was going to have to cooperate and work as a team with Zettai and Miho.


----------



## Chronos (May 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Ryoji Ivery*

*Resolve Part III*

Ikuto took a large amount of shuriken and Kunai's throwing them at Ryoji.  Ryoji quickly evaded all of them, but he noticed that behind the ninja tools there was a thin line. Ikuto soon manipulated the ninja tools and wrapped Ryoji within it soon pulling and pressing his body on a tree. Ryoji forced himself break out of the line, but they were strong not easily breakable. 

"Sharingan: Windmill Triple Blade..."

Ryoji soon stopped to breakout as he saw the boy's eyes burn with his hatred for him. He wanted to kill him here and now, but he was also holding back his urge... or at least that's what he thought. Soon that he saw Ikuto follow the with hand signs he was sure about everything now... this boy really wanted to kill him. It was sad. He seriously didn't want to see this happen.

"I hate you so much. My hatred for you will only grow as the days go by. But I won't let that hatred take over."

The line was in between Ikuto's teeth, he eyes had already come back to normal and his resolve wasn't changed one bit.

"Like you said, in the end it's your nieces choice to decide who her future will revolve in. But will tell you that you won't see her grow."

Ikuto hand finished his hand seals and had been storing chakara withing himself to release at the man before him tied in the string that will lead him to his end.

"I know that I have no future along side her. Or along side anyone, I will forever be haunted by my action as you are with your though I will never regret anything I've done. I'm doing this to regain the honor of my clan and to protect those I love and cherish with my heart. My sister, my mother, my father, my clan, my friends, my village. I will save them from whatever harm may come to them. That is nindo: my ninja way. And neither you, nor Kei, nor her brother, nor the Fuzenkage, not even the whole Fuzen ninja department will stop me from realizing my goal."

Ryoji just stood quiet as heard the boy talk, he didn't flinch at all. His disappointment was clearly visible around his features, he gave a sigh but nothing more. Words were useless against this boy, he was as stubborn as a cockroach. He wouldn't open his ears for a second. He even threw away a precious gift as love for his village. He loved his clan and his village more than anything, he was following his heart. If Kei ever knew of this moment, she would be furious...

"Katon... Ryuuka no Jutsu..."

The flames brust towards Ryoji. All that he did was close his eyes and accept what was coming towards him. Ikuto saw as he did nothing to avoid what the flames where heading towards him as incredible speed soon...

*-BOOM- *

The fire had impacted Ryoji flames engulfed him and the trees. No sign was sees of him escaping the blast that was caused. The flames burned wildly as he waited for any type of response from Ryoji.

"Has he really fallen?"


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki *

"K-k-koji!!"Kei moaned as she felt him against her yet again, this was getting to much for her to handle but she knew that if  she wanted any chance of breaking Koji out of his cold ways she would have to be just as strong or probably even stronger than him. She looked at him as he told her something he took note of about her...

She smirked, her red eyes seemed to be on fire as her hands were let go and she was still up against a tree..

"Mmmm really now?"she asked,"I can say the same thing to you silly snake, you always are coming after me~ Am I that addicting?"she asked before grabbing a bunch of his hair and pulling it back and slamming her lips against his taking control....

She swirled her tongue against his open mouth before breaking it and letting her tongue retract slowly back into her mouth

"Heheh...This game is just beginning snakey...And you know. by this time..I am going to win~"she smirked before unwrapping her legs around his waist and landing down on the ground


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori
- Mission​*








​
"There's no turning back! You'll be made into a nice messy stain by Vuruya Uimori!"

The girl in punk black  announces from up top the empty shipping crate. The malice in her eyes shows just how excited she is to spill her foes blood. Her smile that should be pure at her age, is one of dark intentions. Vuruya stares upon the boy that has been single handedly mopping the floor with her grunts. From that sight alone, she expects great results from the battle she will lead!

Setsuko Shirou is starring up at the girl 10 meters away. He knows she isn't someone to take lightly. All that reads from her is danger and destruction. Shirou's eyes remain cold on her, giving that silent look he's ever so use to. This is only holding in his anger and frustration. Did this girl really not care about the well-being of these woman?! Shirou was willing to put Vuruya's belief to the test!


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT
*
He was getting flustered by this girl even if he didn't want to admit it. Their was such a strong physical attraction that was undeniable. On top of that she had a way of just getting in his brain and even if she didn't understand the darkness that inhabited it she knew how to twirk it.

"Addicting? Yea maybe I am a little addicted to you but I come after you and you never say no to me. Ever since the first time I kissed you." Koji was not going to just let her get off easy, no if she wanted to get under his skin he would get under hers. He would prove his point to her. The Viper did not lose.

"No more games Kei." His tone and his eyes softened up as he looked at her. 

"I want to be with you, really be with you... No more secret meetings or any of this beating around the bush. Lets be together."


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
Wait..

A swirl of wind forms around Vuruya's arms and just like that it is gone. She somehow seems to be holding something long in her hands. There isn't anything there, nothing at all, as if she was just holding something that was apart of her imagination. -No, even though it's only barely, Shirou can see something. It's mostly see through but the Saint's eyes can see something long.....it's...

A lance.

!!!

"YAAHH!!!"

The Battle begins!

Vuruya leaps from the shipping crate and comes down on the boy in black. The transparent lances in her being brought down along with her, planning to smash the troublemaker.

Shirou's reaction is quick! The boy back away from the spot with a back-flip, which is so fast that it's elegance couldn't be witnessed. The danger spot that he left behind is smashed by the girl's strange weapons!


----------



## Chronos (May 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Ryoji Ivery


The Snow Storm Has Finally Calmed: Ryoji Ivery's Death Was Finally Upon Him













​*
Out the flames Ryoji walked out his body seemed unscratched and unharmed. He had tanked the boys fire technique with ease, but soon he fell to hie knees and started coughing up blood. A massive amount, he retracted the Curse Mark and he said.

"I guess... I shouldn't have come here... in my state."

Ikuto watched as the man continued coughing and coughing, his blood running out of his mouth and into the floor. He wasn't as strong as he used to be anymore and he said.

"I've been ill eve since I left the village 4 years ago... The curse mark is taking it's effect on me. The scroll did say I would die cause of this... Mark. I did not listen. I... will die..."

"You lie to everyone about your health... Why?"

"Haha... I never liked worrying Taiyou. She was always so kind to me. I never wanted her to worry about someone like me. She took me in when I was a child and treated me with the love I've never had. She's a true friend... even if I don't share any blood with her... She my sister... and I love her ever so much."

A single tear ran down Ryoji's face as his strength left him and he fell on the floor. Ikuto ran towards him and rolled him over as he continued.

"Kei, Kyo, Taiyou, Shin, Takashi... I'm sorry that I've never told you about my condition..."

"Why did you never tell them?"

"I didn't want them to worry because... my life was ending soon."

A warm smile crossed his face, he finally felt cold... his body wasn't responding anymore.

"I wanted to... die. For so long now all I wanted was to die. And finally pay for my crimes and for my sins... I didn't belong in Taiyou's village I never got past my sins."

He looked at the sky and continued.

"Entei, Raikou, Suicune... I leave the care of... Taiyou's children to..."

His pulse had left him, his eyes had closed and a smile crossed him even in death he was able to die with a smile. A ninja that regretted all of his past and decided to make up for it. Yet, he never felt satisfied of his good deeds. He died trying to protect Fuzen and his family. 

"Rest In Peace... Ryoji."


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
A follow-up is made.

Vuruya dashes after for the Shinobi once again, her lance stretching for his neck. Her intentions have been clear from the start, she only intends to kill him in the worst ways.

Because the length unknown to him, Shirou has to be more cautious. Therefor, he backs away again with a quick push off the ground in front of him.

The annoyance of Vuruya can be seen just as she easily knocks away the shuriken from her opponent.

However, just as she blocks them, Shirou is already in front of her. The blade of his sword is finally revealed as he removes it from his sheath. A gasp is released from Vuruya's mouth!

SHINK!

Shirou's blade is swung horizontally, right at the moment Vuruya herself leaps back. She isn't unscathed though, on the side of her face if a bloody slash. She wipes the blood off just as she lands on the floor.

"YAAHH!!!"

The Saint's yell swoops down from the sky. His katana swinging down like an axe. Vuruya raises her lance in defense of the strike. At the next moment Shirou's sword collides with her transparent weapon. From the impact alone, the ground cracks up. Vuruya is surprised she didn't expect his strength to be this much.


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> She had survived that! How Hotaru did not know but he must concentrate. What she didn't notice was that his chakra strings were still attached to the swords." This is were it ends!" He pulled on the xhakra strings of the ones that she had taken out of her and blocked. They came flying at her from diferent directions. He flicked his wrist again. If this attack was succesful the sword in her back would drive in deeper and slash upwards. no matter whoe powerfull she is no one is surviving getting sliced in half!



*[Thalia]*

She noticed her hands started to shake, and she knew he must still have control of the swords. She could feel shakiness inside of her chest also, which she could feel was driving into her harder. She knew the puppet user has to directly control the puppet parts, or in this case, the swords, so she'd have to take this gamble. After the swords came out of her hands she took her scythe and pressed it on the ground, pushing herself in the air, making the swords miss her. Due to her back facing the ground the sword that Hotaru "pushed in" was now "pushed out" due to the angle, and just sliced the air. Thalia landed safely on the ground as she touched the wound on her chest. She smiled.

She then charged forward saying "Did you really think that something like that would work on me!?" Then she jumped in mid air and threw her scythe right at the puppet. The size and weight of the scythe should be far greater than the swords, in which they shouldn't be able to alter it's path, although she wasn't just sitting around and waiting during this time. As her scythe distracted Hotaru Thalia landed on the ground and started to run a large circle around, hoping to get behind him.


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​

The invisible lance breaks apart from the brutal force, letting the blade through. Before she can feel that strength for herself, the girl steps off to the side. The descending weapon smashes into the wooden floor, easily creating a hole that almost looks like someone ripped it.

The girl's reply is quick, the lance is sent for Shirou's head in a stabbing motion.

The boy is worried about the lance of unknown length, but with luck, he manages to knock it to the side. This fortune could be said to be yet another advantage of being a Saint such as Setsuko Shirou.

The shinobi swings his blade in a horizontal motion. Vuruya's chest is hit hard by the blow, sending her flying.

A gasp for air is heard the instant she was sent off.

The female body smashes hard into the sail of the ship, knocking the top half over.


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She looked at him for a minute, as she was wondering what the hell was going though the boy head as he confessed to her. The snake, had confessed and that when she smiled, even if Kei was in love, it was just a simple crush and she knew a snake will be a snake no matter what color you paint him. She would never be dumb struck by love like her mother was...

"Maybe this will be the first time I will say no..."Kei told him as Sphinx rubbed up against her leg in a loving manner and seemed to be laughing at the boy

Kei picked up Sphinx,"I am not a girl who commits~"Kei purred before picking up Sphinx,"Freely~ The Fennikkusu love forever...To the point of obession...I don't think it that time right about now for me"

---

*Taiyou and Kyo Aosuki:*

They were running, for what reason Kyo didn't know about, he didn't understand his mother hurry off to the fire in Konaha. She was following the flames that seemed to spark out of now where in the destroyed forest. It was time for Taiyou go and check out the Kage of Konaha for information but then on her ay there she saw a fire spark....

And then they were rushing to the scene....

When they broke though the forest they saw Ryoji and over him...A kid , Kyo didn't know...

Kyo turned to his mother who was quaking..."R-r-ryoji..."she mumbled as she made her way over and that when the Kage that ruled with an iron fist was now a frail woman as she made it over to her body,"Ryoji....."she asked again as she dropped to her knees...

"....Idiot....Get up..."Kyo commanded as he walked over to Ryoji body,"....IDIOT YOU MAKING MOM CRY!! GET UP!!"he yelled as he also dropped to his knees and watched as his mother took Ryoji head in her arms and hugged him tightly

She was crying....Crying so hard....

This was the first time....Kyo ever seen his mother cry....


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
The cold-eyed Shirou looks up at the scene with no remorse. He sets the sword to his side while taking the short break. The dust clouds her appearance..

"You son of a bitch!!"

The silence is broken from the furious voice of the girl. The voice almost piercing through the entire area. Even someone one who is unable to hear would most likely sense the ferocity coming from her.

The dust is blown away by her.

Vuruya's appearance is revealed.

As expected from the inhuman power of a Saint,  the girl is damaged.

There are scratches and cuts over her body.  Her cloths are also damaged. Even her the left side of her shirt is ripped, revealing her left breast that isn't very good in size.

Most boys his age would over-react at the slight sight of a female's chest. Yet the stone-like Shirou is unfazed by such a thing. He could care-less about it and probably isn't even thinking about it.

Yet....even with those cuts and scratches on her, there is one thing that is off..

"You punk, what do you take me for!? Are you acting n ice or something? Are you being soft just because I'm a girl?! Or are you just that much of a pussy that your afraid to kill!?"

Even though Shirou used his blade to directly attack her, there is n0 blade slash across her chest.

The answer is simple, he used the blunt side of the katana.

".........It's a simple answer. If I have the power, I'd rather not kill anyone.. "


----------



## Chronos (May 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He had finally met his end... A man that lost everything and at the same time gained everything. He stood as the fire of the forest burned around him he soon saw a woman and child come before him, his sharingan was still activated so he sensed the enormous chakara the woman held. He saw as she got closer to him and fell to her knees.

"Fuzenkage..."

Along with a boy roughly around his age screaming at the body. Resemblance to Kei were remarkable, her twin. He stared as he saw her eyes water. Crying... A strong woman like her crying cause of the death of this man...

"He has... passed on."

Ikuto said almost mumbling. He couldn't believe that at the end of it all the man had actually fallen dead before him. Ryoji... he lied in truth he respected you and wanted to be more like you... yet you come and fall dead. You stupid fool. This man was close to the Fuzenkage to him she was the most precious thing in the world, h even created a frozen paradise for her. This man had a bigger heart than any other he had man. 

"It's finally over... If so why do I feel... bad."  

He clenched his fist

"You blasted fool... Why didn't you... Damn it."


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
Vuruya's teeth is clenched.

Shirou raises his sword yet again and glares at her with those silver eyes.

"And as a Saint....I definitely have the power. "

"Saint!? Don't give me some bullshit like that! Do you know what I heard from your mouth?! Bullshit, that's what! What logic is that!? If you have power you use it to kill!"

She raises her empty palm at him

"And that's just what I'm going to do to you!"

A sound is heard!

That's all that happened nothing else. Was another lance form-

BOOM!

Like the first time, a large hole is busted through the wooden floor in front of him.

Shirou understands now,

What just happened was that Vuruya fired a lance from her hand at great speed. He was fortunate that her aim was off by a bit. He probably won't be so lucky next time.

"Serious time begins now!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 8, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "I get what you are saying, your sword is like your arm lose it and you become useless." She could feel the wind coming at her from the speed of Viloet as she brought her sword towards Akina's body. She brought up her own sword to block the uncomning attack she could tell Viloet was holding back, she was only trying to show her the easy stuff. But some times the easest thing in the world could be the most hardest thing you have to do in your life. She pratice the same move on Violet in a defencefive mode as she was getting to know her sword. She was focus as she heard somebody writing something down on paper. _"I always know where my oppent is, even though I blink an eye I am still blind why would it matter. Cho would be proud of me for doing what I can, I hope I get to see him again he acts like a grand dad to me. He is a old friend of my mom's."_ She was on guard on what Viloet was going to do next to block the next attack and couter attack.



*Darius*

Darius watched as Akina blocked the attack.Violet dodged her attack and jumped back. "Next lesson. When you feel like they will make an attack try to block if you can't jump back to give distance. This will reset the fighting as neither can touch the other unless they use jutsu but in a sword fight this is a smart or dangerous moves as not only deos it give you time to think it gives your opponenten time ti think on a strategy as well wich could be your downfall." Violet said. Darius watched. He knew this was also true in a normal ninja fight. "Another thing. Swinging the sword with two hands makes the slash. stab etc more powerful though fighting with one hand allows more manurability but less defense on the side not holding the sword though two handed attacks leave less manurability." Violet said. "You choose whats best for you. I personally like one handed." She then grabbed her sword with two and slashed at Akina wondering howed she block. Two handed or one?

*Diana*

Dian watched taking more notes on what Violet taught. She wondered on the whole distance strategy. She knew that was dangerous on a long rage fighter such as her. She wondered if fighting swordsman was easy for someone like her though he sighed. She needed to learn more jutsu involving her unique power but recently she had been slacking off. She sighed again. She would as her mom or dad if they would train her after or maybe Violet. Darius needed training too. He still hasn't uncovered his other blood limit yet. Both were really slacking in the training lately it was pathetic. SHe needed to stop fooling around and learn. She looked back at the fight as Violet launched at Akina with a two handed swing.


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She woke up with a start, but that was all it was, no nightmares, no anything. She remembered she had already gotten two members to join her team, Koji and Hotaru. It had only been a day since she recruited them, but it made her goal so much more closer. She smiled as she quickly got out of bed and jumped out of her houses window, she needed to pay her old _friends_ a visit. Looking at the village gate she checked her pocket for how much ryo she had and then headed for the gate, ready to leave the village.


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
*BOOM!
BOOM!
BOOM!*

Three lances are fired at the boy.

He knows his decision as soon as he hears the sound of the lances coming from her hand. His feet move instantly across the wooden platform. one by one he manages to escape the flying strikes from above.

The moment those projectiles end, Vuruya is already coming at him with two armed lances. One of those coming for him. Shirou stops himself, but it's too late. The girl's weapon slashes across his chest, letting blood fly out.

"Gah!"

He steps back, trying to hold back the pain.

The attacks don't stop, Vuruya swings her lances one after another. Shirou steps side to side, evading the attacks coming after him. What's being hit instead is the ground.

Eventually, he uses his sword to parry away the lances that are hard to be seen.

He can't see them, but he's using his enemy's arms to judge just where the attacks will come.

Vuruya's aggressiveness is pushing the boy backwards.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Hotaru*

How the hell had she dodges that. That was supposed to be his finisher. He couldn't end his jutsu fast enought for Cheranu to block but he only lost control of Cheranu's hands. With a flick of the wrist that wasn't controling the swords Cheranu jamp to the side avoiding Thalia's sythe. He was preocupied by this but he didn't miss Thalia running 'round the back of him. The problem was what could he do to stop it. He ended the jutsu and Cheranu's swords returned to there places. One sword drawn. The only problem was he was to far behing Hotaru to be able to block Thalia's attack quick enough.


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
"HAA!!!"

With a strong force she swings down both of the lances in order to break through his defense and crush him.

Shirou sees this and grips his katana hard. He meets the girl with his force as well.

The Lances and the katana collide.

The struggle for supremacy last for about three seconds, until...

"Haaa!!!"

The lances break into pieces!

Shirou's strength is too overwhelming

BAM!

Vuruya is kneed in the face, sending her body rolling across the floor, almost falling into a hole. She dosen't seem to be moving.

Shirou turns his attention to the woman that were captured. Right now, almost all of them are freed and are ready to escape.

-A sound is heard.

The boy looks over at the location he left Vuruya and sees movement. The girl looks up with blood running down her lips. She barely manages to stand up with her shaking legs. Even Shirou is surprised that she got up from a blow from someone like him.

The boy can see it himself, she shouldn't last much longer.

"...Before I put you to sleep, I want to know why your doing this."

The bloody smirk is seen on her face when the question is given.

"..Heh, money of course,"

Shirou's eyes narrow, he didn't like the answer. That kind of answer wasn't something he wanted to hear. Did the lives of innocent people really mean nothing when in front of money? If that's the case, then there is no need for this battle to continue on any further.

"Oi! What's with that look on your face!? That look that thinks it's over!"

She gains a stable ground as she faces him.

"It's over when I'm done blowing you to pieces!!"

One of Vuruya's hands raise, the same motion that she uses when she is about to fire a lance. The boy's eyes widen, not in shock of the lances themselves, but because her aim is set at the group of woman.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 8, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

She heard what Violet had said, as Violet blocked her attack as she counters again as she said hold it with two hands instead of one. _"About you have both hands holding a sword and the other olding another sword. But I guessed you have to get used to anything at the moment as well and also depending on your strenght as well for the sword dos not get knocked out of your hands and arms."_ Akina grip the hilt of the reverse blade sword with both hands to block Violet's attack than trying to quickly slash Violet's body. She flip the blade to the dull side then quickly flip it back to the sharp side of the sword. "Question, what happens if you have two swords in each hand, what would you do next? The only answer is uding one hand style for each but useing both is like the same thing of using one sword with two hands." She also felt the other sword was not getting any used out of it with the black gothic symbols on the hilt. "Do always relay on one sword or many," she was ready for another clash against Violet and her lessions.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro was wondering on the other side trying to catch some rabbits with Spike away from his new friend Cheza who drove him up a wall. He sighed as he was always on the look out for anything as Spike jumped into the tree next to him. Hakro layed down on his back with his arms over his head, Spike growled low to the the bark of the limb they were sitting on. Hakro heard what Spike was upset about. Hakro sat up as he spotted a black hair girl. He jumped down next to her, Spike stayed where he was for the moment. "Hi chick. Where are you going?" Spike shakes his head wondering when a women would like him or just kill him. Spike shakes his fur out then jumped to another limp of the tree that was above Hakro's head he was serious at the moment, seeing what would happen or his master needed help.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Rika*

"What the hell? she gasped. Hse ignored the extended hand and heaved herself up. The right half of her shirt had been tore off when she slid across the ground. What had just hapened, who the hell was he. She was about to voice her question when he offered  to go on what she guessed could be classed as a date. That would be perfect to find out info. She stood so he could easily see where half of her shirt used to be." Fine, I guess you could be worth my time" she may be trying to get close to him, that doesn't mean she had to be nice


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
The girl's sickening grin is fully revealed

*BOOM!*

The sound of the lances being fired is heard. These aren't the lances that were used for stabbing like before, instead they are the types that explode. Once the lance hits, the scene of a gruesome end for the woman can be pictured.

Yet immediately, Shirou's feet move almost as if on instinct. He is already in the line of path for the lance. Even though he can't see the lance, he raises his blade horizontally in a defensive position.

*BOOM!*

The invisible lance collides with Shirou, creating an explosion of wind. A mass of dust is created, covering the boy.

Soon enough, the scene is shown. The woman behind him are just fine, however Shirou himself pretty damaged from the blow, but is still standing.

His appearance fills a sick joy into Vuruya, laughing delightfully fully at him. She knows this is her victory from now on. The tables have turned and there's no way Shirou can turn them back.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 8, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> She heard what Violet had said, as Violet blocked her attack as she counters again as she said hold it with two hands instead of one. _"About you have both hands holding a sword and the other olding another sword. But I guessed you have to get used to anything at the moment as well and also depending on your strenght as well for the sword dos not get knocked out of your hands and arms."_ Akina grip the hilt of the reverse blade sword with both hands to block Violet's attack than trying to quickly slash Violet's body. She flip the blade to the dull side then quickly flip it back to the sharp side of the sword. "Question, what happens if you have two swords in each hand, what would you do next? The only answer is uding one hand style for each but useing both is like the same thing of using one sword with two hands." She also felt the other sword was not getting any used out of it with the black gothic symbols on the hilt. "Do always relay on one sword or many," she was ready for another clash against Violet and her lessions.



*Darius*

Darius watched intruged by the battles. "Two swords?" Violet said "Blocking with two stords is quiet effective and better at defending and attacking an opponent. A common way to block with two is to form an X of the swords. Or Block with one then quickly try to slash your oppoenent before they overpower you." she said answering Akina's question. Darius nodded that made sense. "As for myself. I don't really use swords unless i feel like dragging out a battle or having fun as i use jutsu that quickly defeat opponents though when i do i use 2 swords." Violet said lunging back an formin another water sword.


----------



## Kinzey (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> "What the hell? she gasped. Hse ignored the extended hand and heaved herself up. The right half of her shirt had been tore off when she slid across the ground. What had just hapened, who the hell was he. She was about to voice her question when he offered  to go on what she guessed could be classed as a date. That would be perfect to find out info. She stood so he could easily see where half of her shirt used to be." Fine, I guess you could be worth my time" she may be trying to get close to him, that doesn't mean she had to be nice



*"Of course I'm worth it. I'm worth everyone's time" *he said, sarcastically smug, his eyes closed and a grin on his face. When he opened his eyes, he noticed her torn shirt, and blushed deeply. Turning around, he said *"Umm, your shirt...do you have a jacket, or something?" *He sighed. It would be even more cliche than the handkerchief thing if he had one, and gave it to her, but no less effective. He pulled off his own shirt and thrust it into her hands. *"Here. This'll do for now. Plus you'll get to look at my amazing muscles...wait...DAMN YOU IRONY!!!"*


----------



## Alisdragon (May 8, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina unsheathed her second sword, as she had a flashback when her brother gave it to her. She shakes out of her memories as she heard how to defend with two swords at the same time. "I sorta of cheat on controling my or my oppents weapons with out using chakra strings. So just focus on the swordsmanship then using my Kekki Genkei. One more question before we start again, can I challange Diana or Darius right?" Akina made a x with the reverse blade sword and the other sword as she waited for Violets attack on her . _"This is intersting training, I guessed the memories will never go away even though he betray me for some reasons that I still don't get."_ She was thinking on how to counter attack as for now she was defending herself.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Rika*

She acceted the shirt reluctantly. She sgrugged it owe her shoulders and buttoned it up. It hugged he figure suprisingly well. After his boasfull comment about his muscles she sighed."Just because I am blind it does not mean I don't have away to do things" she said icily as she walked towards him. She extended her hand and grabed his arm. She ran her thumb along the smooth surface. He had muscles she had to admit, they weren't terribly special but they were there. "There is only one way to properly test musles." her hands darted down to his ass which she needed her hands into. Looking like she was giving it some thaught she said "Passable, now are you taking me to dinner or what."


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!"

Vuruya's laughter is the only sound heard on the ship. Even when she's damaged herself, she can feel that her victory comes now. Now when the advantage is in her absolute favor right now.  

"Disappear!"

Both of her palms raise at Shirou and the girls, the same palms that fire those dangerous lances. She plans on ending it here.

*
BOOM!
BOOM!
BOOM!
BOOM!
BOOM!
BOOM!
BOOM!*

A straight and continuous fire! The projectiles that only seek out to kill are colliding with the boy's body. Even when he's a Saint, can he lie from this many attacks striking him? The sound of Vuruya's laughter and the explosions of air resonate with each other, creating a horrible noise.

The shots continue...

Finally after quite some time, the girl stops her onslaught.  This is both due to the exhaustion of chakra and the belief that he's been turned into nothing.

The large cloud of dust is covering them, but the scene that she visions in her head are the pieces of flesh and blood scattered around.

"HAHAHA!! See you dumbass! This is what true power really is! This is what it's suppose to be used for! The purpose off killing! Because you decided to be all soft and shit, your the one that got killed! Really, all that power that you had was wasted on an idiot like you!"

Once again, the only noise that remains is the half-naked girl's laughter...


----------



## Kinzey (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> She acceted the shirt reluctantly. She sgrugged it owe her shoulders and buttoned it up. It hugged he figure suprisingly well. After his boasfull comment about his muscles she sighed."Just because I am blind it does not mean I don't have away to do things" she said icily as she walked towards him. She extended her hand and grabed his arm. She ran her thumb along the smooth surface. He had muscles she had to admit, they weren't terribly special but they were there. "There is only one way to properly test musles." her hands darted down to his ass which she needed her hands into. Looking like she was giving it some thaught she said "Passable, now are you taking me to dinner or what."



Rolling his eyes, Len said *"Whatever; I've been falling behind in my daily training exercises, but I'll get back on my feet soon"*. Smiling wryly, he added *"You know, I have some amazing lips too, if you'd like to check those out too"*. Sighing, he turned and took her hand in his. *"Fine; let's go"*.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Rika*

She let him take her hand, no point in taking away a baby's bottle. She was begining to like him, even though he seems to have split pesonality's. They began walking down the street, hand in hand. They arived at one of the many Ichiraku ramens. "You're payingo for it."  she said to Len before turning to the server and ordering a miso ramen


----------



## Kinzey (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> She let him take her hand, no point in taking away a baby's bottle. She was begining to like him, even though he seems to have split pesonality's. They began walking down the street, hand in hand. They arived at one of the many Ichiraku ramens. "You're payingo for it."  she said to Len before turning to the server and ordering a miso ramen



*[Len Warholic]*

*"Yes, yes, I said that. Don't tell me you're so out of touch with society that you don't know what 'my treat' means?" *He smiled, to let her know he was joking. Then realised that she was blind again. Sighing, he thought *Geez...this whole "not seeing" thing is becoming a pain in the arse... "I'm joking" *he said out loud this time. *"I'm sure you study people enough to understand the social norms. You seem smart enough"*.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Rika*

"Male society is put into three classes: The pervert the drunk and the annoying, I haven't decided to which category you are in yet" she looked over him, well not _looked_ but she turned her head in his general directon"Females are the sluts the prudes and the 40 year-old virgins. I don't particulary fall into any category but I'm not afraid to get intimate if a time arises. That is my study of society" She finshed her ramen quickly. She doesn't care about her figure, she could always work it off. "And if you keep patronizing me I'll castrate you; but you haven't pissed me off to much so I guess you can have a walk in the park" she said linking arms with him, this was turning into more than just a mission to gather intel.


----------



## Kinzey (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> "Male society is put into three classes: The pervert the drunk and the annoying, I haven't decided to which category you are in yet" she looked over him, well not _looked_ but she turned her head in his general directon"Females are the sluts the prudes and the 40 year-old virgins. I don't particulary fall into any category but I'm not afraid to get intimate if a time arises. That is my study of society" She finshed her ramen quickly. She doesn't care about her figure, she could always work it off. "And if you keep patronizing me I'll castrate you; but you haven't pissed me off to much so I guess you can have a walk in the park" she said linking arms with him, this was turning into more than just a mission to gather intel.



*[Len Warholic]*

*"So you can be an outsider to the social norms, but I can't?" *Len asked, grinning. He wouldn't challenge her pitifully narrow view of people- it really wasn't worth it. *"Well, whatever. I suppose I'm just not human"*. He laughed at this, not knowing just how true it was.

*"Mmm..." *he growled at her, as if hungry, *"I like assertive women"*. Squeezing her arm gently, he began heading towards the park.


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

It was freezing....
So cold...
No...No it wasn't cold, she was right the previous time...It was freezing...

Kei wrapped herself no matter how many jackets she would put on she wasn't going to get anywhere in the cold. Damn her anemia! Damn her lack of iron, damn it all!! Currently on the mountain of Fuzen, Kei regretfully began to march her way up there to meet her brother but he to her sad sad misfortune was not there...

Kei kicked the snow that was underneath her...

"Damn it...."she cursed as she made her way back down but then ended up slipping on some ice that was ever so nicely placed underneath her foot, causing her to roll down the hill and hit a tree...

"Ug..."she mumbled as she placed her hand on her head...Such sad..Sad misfortune


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Rika
*"Honey, wou wouldn't be anything without your fists, You face which you have boasted about as been handsome or your cock, you are a stereo type she nested her head in the crook of his neck. Her enhanced smell receptors taking in  his smell. He smelt like oak, which she had to admit was very manly.

They walked through the park and eventualy reached a secluded part "So you boasted about your lips before, The question is how good are they" she smirked looking up at his face.


----------



## Kinzey (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> "Honey, wou wouldn't be anything without your fists, You face which you have boasted about as been handsome or your cock, you are a stereo type she fested her head in the crook of his neck. Her enhanced smell receptors taking in  his smell. He smelt like oak, which she had to admit was very manly.
> 
> They walked through the park and eventualy reached a secluded part "So you boasted about your lips before, The question is how good are they" she smirked looking up at his face.



*[Len Warholic]*

Len sighed and stared straight up, composing her thoughts. *"If I am, then you are a horrible cliche. The girl who's had all emotions scrubbed out of her. Never heard that one before"*. Leaning in, he smiled down at her, and said *"How good are my lips, hmm? Why don't you..." *His lips brushed ever so lightly across her's, and he whispered *"Find out for yourself, just how good my lips are...?"*


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki: LT*
> 
> It was freezing....
> So cold...
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou LT*

To the opposite of misfortune, was good fortune. That was something this person had as he walked up the freezing hill. Instead of layering himself with clothing to keep himself warm, he did none of that. Instead, he walked casually up the hill in his regular clothing .

Of course any normal person would say this is crazy. However, Shirou was not a normal person. With the special body that he posses, he is not as affected by the cold as someone normal would be. 

This is one of the additions to being a Saint such as himself.

The expression on his face was a solemn and cold one as usual. Like he was staring into the cold itself as he walked up. 

It wasn't until he heard a 'thud' that his expression turned to curiosity. 

In the direction of the sound was a person in multiple layers of clothing. Even in this snow, e can definitely see who that person is...

Kei Aosuki.

That girl from that certain night.

He was thinking of just walking on without saying anything but decided to walk up to her..

He looked down at her,

".....Need some help"

The boy extended his hand out.


----------



## River Song (May 8, 2011)

*Rika*

"Yeah but at least I'm interesting" she droned. Feeling his foreign lips brush across hers was a wonderful sensation, one she had never experienced before. Then it dawned on her, that was her first kiss and she wanted more!"I can hardly make a descision from that tiny peck, you could be a lesbian with a deep voice for all I know" she reached up and grabed his neck, smashin their lips together in a clash of passion and desire. She lapped up his taste with her lips, it was intoxicating. She puled back her thirst sated "Definatley a man!"


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

"T-ttttchh..."Kei mumbled as the pain radiated from the back of her head to the front...She hated the cold! But yet it was so beautiful, especially when it snowed up here. When the winter packed up on snow and people came here to train and play around, Kei loved it but on regular days....

She absolutely hated it!!

".....Need some help"a voice asked that almost made Kei turn her head so fast that her neck almost snapped, seeing a hand before her she took it and pulled herself upward...

She smiled when she notice the boy,"Shirou..."she smiled taking in all his features and the amount of clothes he had on...

"SHIROU!!!"she screamed at the top of her lungs,"You are going to get sick from that!!!! Where are your clothes??!!"she asked as she took off her scarf and put it around his neck and then took her jacket off and put it around him

"Do you know it freezing cold out here! You can die!"she yelled,but then she shivered...

"Damn we can all die..."


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki: LT*
> 
> "T-ttttchh..."Kei mumbled as the pain radiated from the back of her head to the front...She hated the cold! But yet it was so beautiful, especially when it snowed up here. When the winter packed up on snow and people came here to train and play around, Kei loved it but on regular days....
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou LT*

Shirou raised his eyebrow at the weird reactions of Kei. I thought he should expect this seeing as how weird the girl is. He ignored the snow blowing onto his face as he looked at her.

"Have you forgotten what I told you, Kei Aosuki?"

The boy said as he took off the scarf she gave him and put it back on her. He then took off the jacket it and put it around her body, seeing as she needed it more than he did.

"I'm a Saint, meaning I don't need to take precautions for such things as this."

The Saint honestly spoke as he whipped the snow off her head.

"..........In any case, what are you doing here?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 8, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> "Yeah but at least I'm interesting" she droned. Feeling his foreign lips brush across hers was a wonderful sensation, one she had never experienced before. Then it dawned on her, that was her first kiss and she wanted more!"I can hardly make a descision from that tiny peck, you could be a lesbian with a deep voice for all I know" she reached up and grabed his neck, smashin their lips together in a clash of passion and desire. She lapped up his taste with her lips, it was intoxicating. She puled back her thirst sated "Definatley a man!"



*[Len Warholic]*

Len wasn't expecting what happened next. The feeling of her lips pressed hard against his...it was delicious. She tasted differently than he thought; not strong and bitter, like lemon rinds, but...still strong, but sweet. Warm. Peaches, perhaps? He couldn't tell.

His hands trailing down her back, coming to rest at her waist, he smiled at Rika. *"I'm glad I'm everything you thought I would be" *he said, squeezing her gently. She was soft, and warm, her skin amazingly smooth to the touch. *"This wasn't a one time thing, I hope?" *He leaned in, his lips pressing against her neck, trailing across her skin. Hard enough to let her feel it, but light enough to leave her only with a light tingling, wanting more.


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She pouted and put her hand on her hip, but then he started putting back on her stuff that she gave to him. Which made her blush and pout, but then after he was finished,  she took then end of her long scarf and wrapped it around his neck. So they were sharing the long red scarf that made Kei blush....

But she looked up warmly at him,"Saint or no saint, you should always be warm.."Kei told him

She flinched a bit as he brushed off the snow off her head, she smiled as she leaned up and do the same

"I was looking for my brother...It took me forever to get up here...And its going to get back..."she sighed but then she rubbed her bare hands,"I should have brought some mittens...So cold..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 8, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina unsheathed her second sword, as she had a flashback when her brother gave it to her. She shakes out of her memories as she heard how to defend with two swords at the same time. "I sorta of cheat on controling my or my oppents weapons with out using chakra strings. So just focus on the swordsmanship then using my Kekki Genkei. One more question before we start again, can I challange Diana or Darius right?" Akina made a x with the reverse blade sword and the other sword as she waited for Violets attack on her . _"This is intersting training, I guessed the memories will never go away even though he betray me for some reasons that I still don't get."_ She was thinking on how to counter attack as for now she was defending herself.



*Darius*

Cheat? He wondered how? There really was no cheating in being a ninja. "Don't worry my dear you can't cheat in fighting unless well never mind you can't cheat.. Being sneaky is what being a ninja is all about." Violet said then raised an eyebrow at Akina mentioning a kekkei genkai. Darius was curious too. "A kekkei genkai? I'm guiessing its one i never heard of. I'm only aware of the common or legendary ones. Those secret or unusual ones usually evade me. " she said then looked at Darius. He sighed. He was not going to take hers. He knew the wielder usually died upon extracting their kekkei genkai and he didn't really wan that. He had more honor despite how he looked and grew up.  He would never take a kekei genkai. He was never planning on doing that. He had enough with two of them one which wasn't unlocked yet. He did not need another one to work on. He would make due with the two he had. 

*Diana*

Diana heard about Akina having a bloodlimit and was impressed. She researched this kind of stuff yet hadn't heard of it. Maybe she did but had never seen it in a battle to recognize it. She wondered if Darius was planning on taking it? She knew he could though Akina might die. She then heard something about challenging her and Darius. "Oh you want to fight them aswell?" Violet said intruiged at her request. "Its not my decision but i'm sure they would. Why the sudden intrest in fighting them?" Violet asked. Diana wondered two. She would be lying though to say she didn't want to. She was in fact itching to fight her after seeing what she can do.


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki: LT*
> 
> She pouted and put her hand on her hip, but then he started putting back on her stuff that she gave to him. Which made her blush and pout, but then after he was finished,  she took then end of her long scarf and wrapped it around his neck. So they were sharing the long red scarf that made Kei blush....
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou*

Shirou thought it was rather pointless to add the other end of the scarf around his neck but person. She was getting red for some reason, Shirou guessed she must be catching a fever.  Yet, she wasn't acting different so it must be something else.

"Oh you have a brother? It must be nice to have a sibling."

The Saint commented as he let his body heat try to warm up hers while leaning in. He looked at her hands as she complained of her hands being cold.

The boy pondered to himself for a second.

".......Here,"

He reached out to her hands with his own and grabbed onto them. Easily, he pulled her hands onto his warm chest in order to heat them up.

"Maybe my body heat calm heat up your hands.."


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

Kei nooded her head,"His name is Kyo, he the oldest even though we are twins. He was born a  5 minutes earlier than me."Kei smiled as she watched the snow fall,"He can be mean sometimes but I know he is just trying to protect me...Heh~"

She thought about if Kyo found her here freezing her hands off, he would take her home and play doctor. She wouldn't get out of bed for days until Kyo truly sees that she is fine and well. Kei giggled a bit to herself as she thought about that. She snapped her head back up when she notice leaning in to her...

She could smell the nice smell of spices clog up her nose,"Shirou...?"she began but then he took her head and pulled it into his hot chest, she blushed and look down...How innocent could this guy be? She looked back at him and soon her eyes changed from her sky blue to a nice crimision...

"I am cold...My body...its cold too..."she said but then she looked down,"But boys body are rough..."Kei looked up at him,"Yeah...You look rough..."

Then she looked down but her hands didn't move from the spot that was on his chest..


----------



## Alisdragon (May 8, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard why she was intersting in fighting Diana or Darius and they took a intrest n her kekkei genkai for some reason. She thought it could be another secret of Kiri. "The reason is to get more experience of the ninjas in Kiri instead of yours. To see what a person that my age could do. I speak highly of you of not being old. Maybe they don't have to fight me now, they can fight me later or they can fight each other and I watch." _"I guessed that made sence, to a person who had their sight, I could summon Pegasus so he can tell what these blind eyes can't see."_ She had a scence that Violet was not going to attack soon as she did the x that made her two swords back into their sheaths. _"Atleast their are always sneak attacks to work with at the moment."_ She was waiting for anyone to speak up at the moment. Atleast she had a clue where everyone was at the moment from their smell and virbrations in the ground or from their voices.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 8, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard why she was intersting in fighting Diana or Darius and they took a intrest n her kekkei genkai for some reason. She thought it could be another secret of Kiri. "The reason is to get more experience of the ninjas in Kiri instead of yours. To see what a person that my age could do. I speak highly of you of not being old. Maybe they don't have to fight me now, they can fight me later or they can fight each other and I watch." _"I guessed that made sence, to a person who had their sight, I could summon Pegasus so he can tell what these blind eyes can't see."_ She had a scence that Violet was not going to attack soon as she did the x that made her two swords back into their sheaths. _"Atleast their are always sneak attacks to work with at the moment."_ She was waiting for anyone to speak up at the moment. Atleast she had a clue where everyone was at the moment from their smell and virbrations in the ground or from their voices.



*Diana*

"Oh isee i would love to fight you as i am sure my brother would too." she said looking at Darius who shrugged. "Then you shall fight them." Violet said. "I understan what your saying on getting experience from what Kiri has to offer and in that case i'll use this." she said as mist rolled in. "Now you might think because you are blind the mist deos not affect but this mist takes sound and scatters it somewhere else." Violet said. "Try fighting in this girl?" Violet said as she disappeared in the mist her voice bouncing everywhere.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 8, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard her say the mist will not work on a blind noise but would scattered the sound to another place. _"I know the mist probly wash away her scent, but left it behind in the spot she just left, it would follow her till the person attack or where off in the middle or something like that. It aslo reminds me i that cave, hopefully there is no surprises this time under my feet."_ She did not move because sometimes the oppent would come at them to only kill at the moment. She turns saround and walked a few paces as she had her right hand on the hilt of the reverse blade sword that was on the side of her left waist as the other sword was on the other side of her side. When Violet was going to attack guessing with her two swords made from water, she was going to take care of them then contro the reverse blade sword or any sharp weapon to slash Violet's body with it using her blue crystal release using her kekkei genkai.


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, her trick had worked. She didn't want to destroy the puppet, as that would hinder her teams power in the future, no, she just needed a distraction. She noticed that she was spotted but she didn't mind, she was closing her distance. She smiled as she pulled her right hand back, pulling on the invisable chakra string connecting form her hand to the scythe, making the weapon spin in the air towards Thalia, which the person in her path was Hotaru. She continued to charge, as if she hadn't done anything, hoping to distract her long enough so the scythe could hit Hotaru in the back without him noticing beforehand. 

*[Thalia/LT]*

She looked at the boy as she softly said "You're in my way. If you want to know what I'm doing I'm traveling. Since it seems you wanted to know so bad I won't mind if you tag along, but I can't guarantee that you'll survive. Also don't think I will look after you, because I could care less. In fact I really have no idea why I'm even wasting my breath, just follow me at your own consent." She then continued to head outside of the villages gate, heading towards her destination.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 8, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"I don't need your help to survive or to you to take care of me. But atleast watch my back, I do the same for you." Hakro growled something to Spike as he jumped down to follow his master and this girl where the hell they are going as he growled to Hakro about his shared thoughts. Hakro growled back, Spike did not growled back thinking that it would get on the girls nerves whatever her name was. _"If she was not going to said anything else to him, why make any conversation at all."_ Spike growled back for one more comment about something, Hakro growled back agreeing to something Spike had said. _"I guess it is only the sounds of the world or the footsteps of the ice queen and two wolves from the creapes of nowhere."_


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki: LT*
> 
> Kei nooded her head,"His name is Kyo, he the oldest even though we are twins. He was born a  5 minutes earlier than me."Kei smiled as she watched the snow fall,"He can be mean sometimes but I know he is just trying to protect me...Heh~"
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou LT*

Shirou listened to her words as he started walking along with her. This fierce cold didn't bother him at all as he walked with her. He gained some information about her brother named Kyo.

"...Protect you?...I see, I haven't even met your brother and I already take a liking to him. "

Shirou seriously spoke while being close to her. Shirou was a 'protector' himself, so he could understand somewhat about him. To him, Kyo was already a person that he could relate to.

The boy looked through out the snow. He was looking around for it. However he saw no sign.

He then heard Kei's voice speaking about his chest and about how it was rough. Yes, even though Shirou was abnormal himself he couldn't help but admit that she was weird. Well he should have known this when she launched those electrical shocks at him.

"If I may ask, what are you talking about, Kei Aosuki?"

The boy asked with his usual strong expression.


----------



## Chronos (May 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha
*
He didn't want to bother them... he decided to ignore this, though it was hard to just ignore the tension of the air around them. A sigh just was last thing that came out of his mouth before leaving the two to their tears. 

"This man..."

The thoughts of his words revolved in his mind like wildfire. It seemed like he had business to take care of right about now. He wouldn't step on Fuzen grounds fro awhile he needed to find out about something. Though it wasn't in his village... He needed to get past some areas that were impossible at his rank. Become missing? What to do? 

"..."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2011)

*Takuya*

The boy was walking now his bag was full with fruit, many different kinds of fruit actually; if Aoi weren?t to catch something to eat today the dinner would be only fruit, that is why he went this time for it. "I just hope she hasn?t done anything stupid"he said to himself, actually he left for some hours to be able to get all that food so there was the chance that the blonde had gotten in some troubles while he was not looking. It took some minutes until he arrived to where the camp was supposed to be but he was not able to see the girl, only his and her bags together with the sleeping bag he gave her the nigh before"Crap, where could she be now?"he said and sat against a tree. He was going to wait some minutes for her.

The time passed and there was no trace of the blue-eyed girl"That idiot where did she go?!"he said angry and a little worried just to stand up and go looking for her.

_With Aoi_

The girl was wandering around, her hands and knees shaking a little while walking, in her eyes some tears she was struggling against to not let them out. An hour ago she left the camp to look for Takuya but when she thought about it a second time she was already lost."W-where could the exit be? and Where is that damn monkey?"she said the last word thinking about Takuya. Since the last day she was not able to give him her thanks she didn?t know if it was her pride, only a caprice or because she was too scared to even talk but she started to feel safe with the boy near.

Crack...crack...the sound of branches being broken probably by someone stepping on them was heard and even echoed in the forest, she was too deep into it. Crack...crack the same sound again, she started to slowly walk back"T-Takuya-nii?"she asked but before she could say anything else she bumped something"grrr..."the growl called the attention of the girl enough to turn back and see an enormous gray wolf behind her, the beast was showing it?s fangs while doing the sound, from behind a couple more came out from the darkness...she was in troubles"Kyaaaaaahh!!!".

_With Takuya_

The boy was already in desperation, he had to find her quickly or something bad could happen, those were his thoughts until "Kyaaaaaahh!!!"the scream of the girl reached his ears"Fuck!"he let out and ran in the direction from where the scream came.


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She laughed, he was the first guy that ever said it. Kyo always scared away men, he never attracted any. Kei laughed a bit and then looked back up at him, it amazed her how innocent he came off. Like nothing impure like hate, jealousy, or lust went though his mind.It really caught her as weird, but she then moved back when she felt their closeness a little bit to much...

She dropped her hands from his chest and looked down,"Its nothing..."Kei responded as she looked down...

She then looked back up at him and he had his strong expression on again...Kei flustered up again and soon she found her self trying to make a dash from his eyes, but then only to be yanked back from the scarf almost choking herself as she feel down to the ground...

She sighed,"I am soo unlucky..."Kei sighed as she looked up at him


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "I don't need your help to survive or to you to take care of me. But atleast watch my back, I do the same for you." Hakro growled something to Spike as he jumped down to follow his master and this girl where the hell they are going as he growled to Hakro about his shared thoughts. Hakro growled back, Spike did not growled back thinking that it would get on the girls nerves whatever her name was. _"If she was not going to said anything else to him, why make any conversation at all."_ Spike growled back for one more comment about something, Hakro growled back agreeing to something Spike had said. _"I guess it is only the sounds of the world or the footsteps of the ice queen and two wolves from the creapes of nowhere."_



*[Thalia]*

She grunted saying quietly to herself "Watch your back---if I were to do that _in there_ then Lord-Jashin would smite me." The two of them and Hakro's summoning then walked through a desert for a few hours, until Thalia stopped and found a hatch on the ground. Slowly opening up bad memories came flooding back to her. She bit her lip, but she had to hold it in, it was all in the past now. She stepped down with her legs first down through the underground door.

She looked up at Hakro as she said "If you insist on following then go ahead and do that, but personally these people aren't the types to let those run around alive." She then slid down the metalic ladder, her hands clinging on the bars as she dropped. 

Eventually she landed on her feat at the bottom of the "tunnel", or "room" as you may want to call it. It was pitch dark, there was no light in here as well. She had no idea where to go, but she knew she had to find someone.


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki: LT*
> 
> She laughed, he was the first guy that ever said it. Kyo always scared away men, he never attracted any. Kei laughed a bit and then looked back up at him, it amazed her how innocent he came off. Like nothing impure like hate, jealousy, or lust went though his mind.It really caught her as weird, but she then moved back when she felt their closeness a little bit to much...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou LT*

The two walked up the hill together closely. The boy seemed rather confused as to why she was laughing. Did he say something funny? Maybe he did, seeing as he didn't laugh much himself. Just as she thought he was weird, so did he think of her.

Shirou noticed how she suddenly removed her hands from his chest and got into a bit of a down mood. Maybe what he said wasn't funny at all. Well in any case it mustn't be anything big.

While he was starring forward, he saw her moving strangely at the corner of his eye. He let her off to herself until she fell to the floor. However, because the scarf was connected around his neck as well, he also fell to wards the ground. 

Rather, he fell right on top of her,accidentally pushing her back to the ground, but before he could directly fall face to face to her, he stopped him....

Only a few inches away from her face, their noses only centimeters away.

In this awkward moment, the silver-eyed boy looked directly into her eyes...

...............


..........

......".........Kei Aosuki..........you should be more careful........"

He blandly said before standing himself up and pulling her up along with him.


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:LT*

It was akward...
Really akward....

She looked up at him, for a minute that seemed like forever...She was staring into his eyes that made her just so..What was the word? Weird? Kei couldn't explain this feeling, as the boy stared at her and she stared at him. Kei could almost smell everything the boy had to offer, the smell o f spices clogged her nose...His hot breath that hit her bare face...

Everything was just tempting her to corrupt him....Corrupt every inch she could...

She reached out for the boy, to touch him, but by that time he had pulled himself up and her along with it...Kei was now in his chest...Her arms snaked around his waist as she looked up at him...For once she was going to give into her desires...And what she desired today was him..And she usually get what she wanted...

She stood on her toes as she placed her nose against his...

"Its is your job as a Saint to make other people happy right?"she asked as she closed her eyes,"Its your job?"

She leaned away and then opened her eyes but this time it wasn't wavering as she smiled at him

"Kiss me...Shirou Setsuko...."she said,"Kiss.Me~"


----------



## Chronos (May 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Ikuto had reached the village. He still had a lot on his mind, but he soon remembered that he had ordered a package and that it was due to pick up. He sighed and decided to head to the store he had bought the item from. 

He soon arrived, opening the sliding door followed by and old man greeting him on his entrance.

"Excuse me. I'm here to pick up a package I ordered a few weeks ago. My name is Ikuto Uchiha."

The old man recognized the and told him the amount he needed to buy the item. 30,000 ryo. Ikuto took the money and handed it to the man. The man quickly went into the back and gave Ikuto his package. Ikuto bowed politely and left the house and continued to his home.

Soon as he arrived he closed himself in his room. And open the box that held the armor he had order followed by the weapons. Two chaned blade tofans. This would be perfect. He took out the clothes he was waring and stared to put on the suit that the box held.

*-Clank- -clank- -clank-*

He finally had put the last armor piece with was the metal neck collar piece. And placed the mask in a small hook that was on the waist of the suit.



"Not bad." 

He liked how it looked now it was time to train with this weapons. He put the mask of and grabbed the weapons and headed out. To the training fields.

"Time to head out."


----------



## Kenju (May 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki:LT*
> 
> It was akward...
> Really akward....
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

The look in Kei Aosuki's eyes they changed, they were different from before. Shirou could feel it, he could feel her soft body pressing against his. He looked down at the girl awkwardly, the girl that continued to act strange. 

Shirou looked at her lips. the lips that wanted to connect with his. But why? Why does she want to do such a thing? 

He was thinking about it......should he do as she asks? Even though she had it wrong, A Saint had no duty, it was his own sole choice to save others.

But...would this help Kei Aosuki?

He pondered to himself..................

then

-Thud-

He felt it, the pain in his chest. It wasn't his heart. He knows what that aching pain came from. It's from that scar, that scar that was delivered from her and onto him. The scar was reminding him of that night..

Yes, when lighting danced wildly around the streets of Fuzen.

That's right, this aura she's giving off is the same one from that night..

.the choice is obvious.

Shirou's fingers placed themselves onto her lips...

"...Sorry Kei Aosuki, I'll have to decline..."

Yes, Setsuko Shirou is strong.  Perhaps if he were weak, he would have just kissed her. Shirou knows that this is another piece of her darkness. There was just too much purity for him to give in.


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Not checking if Hakro was following she slowly entered the next room, where a sudden flash of light lit up, and she was pushed up against a wall. She instantly got a vision of Deja vu but then stopped squirming, she had nothing to fear this time. Her eyes looked intense at the face in front of her as the man said *"Well well, nice for you to pay us a visit again."* He had a strange smirk on his face, but Thalia said "Get lost, I'm not here to see you." The man laughed a tiny bit before repounding her into the wall and saying *"Listen bitch, I don't care what you want. Remember what happened last time? That can easily happen again, and you're just lucky you got out of here with your life that time as well."*

A shiver ran down her spine as she remembered the horrible memories, but she tried to get over it as she said "Let me down." The man tightened his grip for a second, and then stepped back saying *"You didn't cower in fear this time, asking for "anything but that". It's no fun when the prey isn't squirming, go ahead as you please."* Thalia ignored him and walked into the following room, which she had never seen before. 

In there was a small desk and a man sitting behind it. She approached him saying "Hey, you're the man that they say can create any item a person wants right?" The man sounded old, and his voice cracked, but he managed to say *'Ye...sss, wha.....aatttt do yooooou..u.u nee...e.eeeee..eeed.dd.?"* Thalia closed her eyes as she laid down a blue print on his desk saying "I need you to be able to make adjustments to this weapon for the next time I come in, so study this. Also I request two ritual pikes."

The man looked down saying *'III caaaa.a.a.nnn make the ad..dd.d.d.jus.s.s.tmen..tt.t.t.s..s.s.s, buuuu.u.u.uu.uu...uttt.t.t., I nee.e.ee.e.e.e.eddd time. I als..s.s.s.ss.s.s.oo..oo.o.oo.o. on..lly hav.e.e.e.e.eee.e. one ritual pppike avaliable, soo.oo..o I'..llll havv.vv.v.eee to maaa.a..akee aaaaa ne.w.w.w..www oneee... but here's.... your.rr.r.r.r'eee..e f.iiiirs..stt.t..t.t oneee.e.ee in advance if yo.u.u.u..uu..uu.uu pay befo.r.r.e.e..e.e ha..nnd..d.d."* Thalia, painful from hearing this guy speak said "Thanks." Put all the money she had down and took a pike, turning around she softly said "Thanks." Then walked back towards the ladder, ready to go.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2011)

*Takuya*

He was running, he was running with all his might going deeper and deeper in the forest; his legs moving as fast as they could and his eyes narrowed trying to look for her in the distance but apparently the girl wasn´t in that direction since he was not able to find her"Damn it! where  is she?"he said and jumped reaching the branch of a tree, then starting to climb until he reached the top. While there he started to look around and coincidentally the tree he was on was one of the tallest trees of the place. He was looking for the blonde with desperation trying to not lose any detail in the distance. 

After some moments he heard it again"KYAAAH!!!GET AWAY!!!...." the scream filled his ears as he took a look over the place again just to see the girl going out from a dense part of the forest to a plain area, being followed by a little pack of wolves.A waterfall from where the river they were camping next to came from  was cutting her way, not being able to escape anymore"Damn, if she falls she dies but if she stays just there she will die anyway...ugh, bullshit!! time to work!"he said and jumped to the next tree, he needed to hurry up.

_With Aoi_

The girl was scared again, the situation couldn´t get worst or at least that was what she thought, somehow her legs gave her enough strength and speed to run away from the wolves but the direction she took was just the wrong one. She ended up cornering herself against a waterfall. Seconds later the wolves arrived to where she was. Then she screamed. It was not funny, she wanted to go home, she wanted to sleep in her bed again, she wanted to see Takuya and be saved by him just like the other night. She just began to admire the guy, she wanted to be his friend so she didn´t want to die yet.

The wolves surrounded the 10 years old kid, they were drooling at the little thought of fresh meat to eat. The growls of the beasts scaring her more and more as the animals were getting closer to her. Her eyes filled with tears, it was nothing she could do....she was shocked and useless at that moment she had only one thing she could do."TAKUYA-NII!!!!!!!"she shouted with all her might, probably the guy wouldn´t come but she had nothing else to do.

The wolves got nervous because of the scream, it somehow scared them a little and that was their signal to attack, two of them jumped against the girl while she was crying, looked like nothing else could be done but then shurikens came out from between the trees hitting the animals in the head making an instant kill"Hey filthy dogs, if you kill her who will pay me for this mission? get away...NOW"Takuya said coming out from between the trees, the girl opened her eyes immediately after hearing his voice as killing intent was coming out from him what made the wolves to run away.

"Hey, you okay Aoi?"he asked, the girl stood up and ran to hug him while crying, she still had plenty of energy"Hey c´mmon stop crying, we even got the food for this day" he said pointing at the dead wolves.

After that incident the things went smoothly with the two children, Aoi began to respect Takuya a little more and Takuya started to care more about her. The stayed in the forest for 3 weeks and during that time both of them developed some kind of relationship looking at each other as brother and sister respectively. During those weeks as well Takuya taught her everything that could be needed to survive in the wild, from collecting fruits to make weapons, hunt and construct rafts. When the three weeks passed they arrived safely to Aoi´s house where Takuya recived the reward for his services and promised Aoi to visit her again.

*MISSION END​*


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She smiled when she felt his finger on her lips, even though Kei didn't not act... The will of kissing the boy herself made her want to jump him. But she felt like a wolf to an injured deer, she the took his finger from her mouth and opened the palm of his hand. She placed a kiss on the palm before letting it go, his warmth still radiating it from her lips....Interesting kid...Very interesting....

"Heh~"she smiled before unwrapping her scarf around her neck and placing it on him

"That was interesting...You didn't waver one bit~"she said as she looked up at him...Her crimson eyes glaring at him like a wolf cornering its prey, she licked her lips slowly,"First time someone told me no..."

She came close to him again and moved his hair away from his cute cat ears, she squeezed the tips against her finger tips before looking at him,"...Why is there nothing but light in your eyes...That purity I only see in children..."she asked,"No babies..."

"...Compared to me...You are a God and I am the Devil herself..."she smiled before moving away again

She put her hand behind her back,"One day you will find that my darkness...Is as comfortable as your light~"she smiled before walking away, but then she turned around,"See ya soon Shirou~"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 9, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT
*
Koji couldn't help but chuckle at the complete and utter failure of his little gambit. He was trying to prove a point by telling her he wanted to be more than what they were which was... well it didn't really matter. He cared for her and she cared for him and they had intense chemistry that was undeniable. Still he knew certain realities that she did not, for starters he was marked for death. Secondly he was a murderer and was going to bring her down the more she was around him. Well further than her blood would because her future condition was not very enviable at all. He was kind of relieved she didn't "love" him considering the pain and heart ache that could bring both of them. She was right from what he knew of the Fennikkusu it wasn't even proper love they were able to feel, it was a toxic thing that sounded more like obsession than love. Koji wasn't one to judge though he definitely did not know what love was either.

"If that's the case then fine. Continue to use me for passionate embraces. I don't really mind." He crossed his arms doing his best to act offended. But then he flashed a smile at Kei.

"Look Kei Aosuki. If I end up being the guy you fall in love with... I can't promise I won't hurt you. It's not my style. I'll never be afraid of you though. Remember I'm never going to die, so you won't be able to kill me." He smiled at her and punched her in the arm lightly.

"I'd be lucky to have you fall for me... Anyway enough serious talk. You busy or just lying around here for no reason?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 9, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro followed Thalia into a room, he trick the man that was in the first room out of it as he moved his way to the second room. He hide himself and Spike as he watched and overheard. _"I already know what this place is anyway, I guessed miss ice queen can scared the old people."_ He watched her paid for a weapon with all the ryo she had at the moment. He beat her up the latter as he just jumped up with his legs then climbing. He stared her down with his gold piercing eyes. Spike got off his back. "I don't think you needed help to get a weapon from the underground. Another reason to me was to let me join and I doubt that. Another reason that comes to my mind is to sacrfice me to the devil you worship. He could feel the wind blowing his long jet black hair as also the sand was blowing as the sand storm started up. "I don't care what you do with your life, we all going to Hell.

Good luck getting back through the sand storm, whatever Thalia sister of Luka." He was not waiting for a answer at all, he walked through the oncoming sandstorm not looking back to if she was following or not at the moment. Spike growled saying something, "we are always being used by someone or something." Hakro sniffed the air as he had his sences open seeing if anyone would followed him or get attacked by someone that could be higher on his ranking list of the ninjas as he and Spike kept walking back to their cabi before the sun went down.


----------



## River Song (May 9, 2011)

*Hotrau*

She ran towards himbut what he noticed was that she flicked her hand in the smae way he does when he controls a puppet. He quickly recoganised a sound comming from behind him. She msut of sent a projectile at him from behind. He quickly turned around to see her scythe flying towards her She waas not going to beat hi at his own game. Taking two chakra strings off of Cheranu's righ arm he attached it to the scythe that was flying towards him.

He was able to overpower her control over it, sending it flying in her direction

*Rika*

"Well it would to me a crime against humanity to let someone else bear your terrible kissing skills so I guess we're stuck" she joked. She tilted her head to give him more room to apply his ministrations. While doing that, she lightly it on the skin conecting his neck to his shoulder. She lightly suscked the mark she had made before taking the skin into his mouth and rolling it between her teeth.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei turned to him madly, ?Your more than that to me!? she yelled before blushing and turning away, she looked at the ground, ??My love for someone might seem like a curse to you but it is a gift to us?Because?we love?with all our heart and soul?we love that person?It would be nice to experience that and know that the person love me back??


She looked at the ground some more before kicking a rock and turning back to him, she wrapped her arms around his waist and nuzzled herself in his chest, ?To me you are warm?You smell like the earth itself?and even though the coldness you give me?? 

Kei reached up and touched his cheek, ?I can sense a undying warmth radiating from you??


She dropped her hands from his cheek and then looked at him before touching her chest?

?When or if I fall for you Koji?? she blushed, ?I would give you everything?From my heart, my soul, and my body also every bit of me will be for you?? she smiled before frowning

Her eyes locked on his and her voice turned to venom, ?And if you ever betrayed me?I would kill you?every inch of my being would be put fourth to ending your life?? Kei frowned, ?and when I do kill you?.I?ll kill me and we could burn in hell together??


Kei smirked before switching her attitude and placing her hands behind her back and placed on a cute phase 

?When I fall in love you and you hurt me?.? Kei eyes were burning crimson and for a minute she became worst than the snake,??.I?ll fucking make you wish you never met me??
 

But then she twirled around, ?But if you loved me back?.I?ll?I?ll be the most happiest person alive~? she said as she blushed yet again

She turned to him and kissed his cheek, ?So hehehe?I am not busy at all today are you??


----------



## Kenju (May 9, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki: LT*
> 
> She smiled when she felt his finger on her lips, even though Kei didn't not act... The will of kissing the boy herself made her want to jump him. But she felt like a wolf to an injured deer, she the took his finger from her mouth and opened the palm of his hand. She placed a kiss on the palm before letting it go, his warmth still radiating it from her lips....Interesting kid...Very interesting....
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou's eyes looked over to the side for a second and then back to the girl. His look showed no embarrassment, nor joy, just the still and serious face he always had on. Surely it was her urge for a kiss, however the boy didn't feel this as the right thing to do. He freely let her do as she pleased without any big reaction. 

His sight shifted from her to the scarf that she placed around him and back to her. Surely, she was making a mistake while being in this cold. Her attitude must be what is stopping her from reacting to the weather. His slate grey eyes stared back into her crimson eyes, ones that probably didn't know what they were really staring into. 

Truly her actions were strange, such as her playing with his cat-like ears. He couldn't help but be annoyed at the sudden action, even though he barely showed it.

"...Compared to me...You are a God and I am the Devil herself..."

You are a God..

Those were the words that got him. The words that fired up his brain and fazed him. That is because they through visions inside of his head..about those innocent people...that treated him almost like a god..

He remembered the result of that

However he forces himself back to reality, remembering the person in front of him. With her last few words..she walked off....he was going to leave it at that..but yet...

"You truly are a weird person, Kei Aosuki. Do you really think you are all darkness? Your aspect of life also shines greatly. Even though I myself am probably not the right person to say it; that is what makes you human....."

The Saint turned around to the mass of white. With his bare hand he adjusted the scarf around his neck.

"The next time we meet I'll make sure to return this....."

He walked off into the raging purity of white...



.....


"....With this overflow of light within me....perhaps that is what makes _me_ the monster....."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 9, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard her say the mist will not work on a blind noise but would scattered the sound to another place. _"I know the mist probly wash away her scent, but left it behind in the spot she just left, it would follow her till the person attack or where off in the middle or something like that. It aslo reminds me i that cave, hopefully there is no surprises this time under my feet."_ She did not move because sometimes the oppent would come at them to only kill at the moment. She turns saround and walked a few paces as she had her right hand on the hilt of the reverse blade sword that was on the side of her left waist as the other sword was on the other side of her side. When Violet was going to attack guessing with her two swords made from water, she was going to take care of them then contro the reverse blade sword or any sharp weapon to slash Violet's body with it using her blue crystal release using her kekkei genkai.



*Daiana*

Diana watched as the mist covered the entire field preventing any sight. It was beautiful It gave it an eirri feel as well. She wondered how Violet would attack and then saw Violet appear behind Akina floating in the air With her two swords and suddenly had one to her throught. "My my it seems my jutsu is giving you trouble?" Violet taunted. "This would be checkmate no?" she said hoping the girl could counter her feable excuse to attack. She knew she could do better. She had the skills to become a good swordsman.


----------



## Chronos (May 9, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Ikuto had finally reached the forest within the village. He had heard that there were renegade bandits around the northern area of konoha. A mission had been ushered, but no one had taken the mission yet, Ikuto decide to get his plan into fruition. It was time to hide his identity to the world. He had analyzed his goals and dreams for awhile now. And there were still too many people who didn't trust the Uchiha clan... Therefore he had bought this suit and armor to protect his Uchiha identity. That way he would get more respect for the people and from the world and then... once everyone has know the name of his alter ego. He will reveal himself as an Uchiha. And make the world respect his clan.

"I'm here. There's suppose to be a few renegade bandits a few kilometers from here. It's about time I activated the mask."

He pressed a button on his wrist that enabled a mask to activate and cover his face. The mouth and left eyes areas were open, this was in any case he needed to just fire based jutsu or needed direct eyes contact with the enemy for his sharingan based attacks. 

"There they are, time to start the extraction operation. The mission involved bringing the enemy either alive or dead. If I want my plan to succeeded I better bring them alive."

Ikuto closed the last compartment of the mask and jumped down in the middle of the three bandit. They jumped back, startled of his presence. It had his two chained tonfas blades in his hands.  And started the attack the tree mercilessly. 

As quickly and he landed he smashed the bandit in front of him chin with the front part of his tonfa. The other two didn't hesitate they took out their kunais and quickly tried to slash Ikuto's body. It to arms swung side ways stopping their attack midway. Their blades had clashed with his weapon. Ikuto swiftly moved his left foot and kick the the band to his right soon followed by him lifting him into the air with the leg that impacted him. And moving hims towards the bandit to his left, that bandit had jumped back and his friend head had met the hard ground leaving him unconscious along with teh other.

"Give yourself up peacefully and you won't share the fate of your companions."

But it was like talking to a wall, the bandit rushed towards him with all his speed. Ikuto was sadden his sharingan could read his movements so easily. He sighed and dodge everything he threw at him. Punches, kicks, slashes, uppercuts, sweeps everything thrown at Ikuto was dodged with ease.

"Done."

Ikuto pounded the man on the stomach and the uppercut him with the metal blunt front of his tonfa causing a cracking sound to be heard. And the man soon falling on the ground unconscious. He quickly tied them up and life the tree with all the strength he could bare. It was time to turn them in to the village and reveal this alters name.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 9, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina did notsaid anything, as Violet fell for the trap, she control violet's sword that was around her neck as she slips away from her neck as she was still closed range took adaventage of the moment. Akina took control of the other sword that Violet was holding for a few seconds. She did not stop there as she move her own sword that was in the sheath. She amied it like a person who was holding the sword with two hands and tried to stab Violet with the reverseblade sword as fast as she could. She made her reverse blade sword come back to her hand as she unsheaths her other sword making a x with them to be back on the defensive. She had her sences open to figuer out where Violet had dissappeared to recounter her attack or waiting for her to say some sort of comment.


----------



## Chronos (May 9, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha- Raven*

*Revealing his other self: On step closer.*

Ikuto Had reached the village and had the three men apprehended and on their knee in front of the kage office. They ninja that were assigned for the mission were about to head out to the forest and locate the bandit. To their surprise that they saw the men they were looking for in front of the this man dressed in white armor and holding to blade tonfas that were chained up till a metal collar on his neck. 

"Who... who are you?"

Said a small gennin child towards Ikuto as he said

"Raven... I heard that you went looking for these men. I've taken the liberty of capturing them and bringing them here."

"Wait.. that was or mission!"

"I matters little, I don't wan the reward. You can keep it. Anything to keep the village safer."

"Raven, huh?"

Said another ninja.

"Take care." 

Said Raven (Ikuto) Before he left leaving the ninja lost in their minds.


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia smiled, she didn't need to keep control of her scythe, if this person was really a puppet user then they must suck at close range, she could use this to her advantage. After thinking about this she jumped in the air, closer towards Hotaru as the scythe came roaring at Thalia. Thalia then was about to land on the ground again, but this time used her scythe, which was flying at her in midair as a foot hold to propel her closer towards Hotaru. After she was in range she was ready to deliver a punch straight towards Hotaru's face, she was pretty sure Hotaru didn't have the skills to dodge a punch this close.


----------



## Chronos (May 9, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha- Raven
*
It was about time to tell Kei about her Uncle. He had bought a pass to Fuzen and was looking for her. He had come as Raven though. He didn't want to face her when he tells her what he had witnessed with his own eyes. He had even saw her own mother and brother knell and cry their eyes out for the man. At the end he regretted saying that he hated the man. He soon reached a point where he pressed a button on his wrist and a masked covered his face and masked him identity. The metal collar had clanked revealing that it had finished.

"It was about time to confront Kei. I just hope it would've been in a better situation..."

He jumped in one of the Fuzen buildings and started searching for Kei form the height of the building. He hope to see her from this building, but it was no use he continued form building to building searching for her.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

Kei was sitting on the roof, it was her shift tonight and nothing special happened. The night sky seemed bright and infinite. Kei felt like one ant in a huge ant pile, she sighed as she straighten up her dragon arm band. She was apart of the angel birgade of Fuzen, the strict police officers that goes and make sure nothing will ever unsettle the paradise Fuzen has became...

Kei jumped from building to building as she made her way to a break point where she give all info that happened tonight...

But then she saw a strange figure in the background it seemed like it was searching for something..Kei smiled finally some action, she rushed off to the direction of that person before cutting off and stating the name...

"Guardian Angle, Kei Aosuki!"she introduced herself showing off her sliver dragon arm band,"Fuzen pass please!"she said as she reached out her hand...


----------



## Chronos (May 9, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha- Raven*

Ikuto looked and looked but nothing she wasn't anywhere to be seen. Soon someone cut him of. It was Kei, what huge stroke of luck. She extended her arm and asked for his pass. Thankfully he had brought it with him so he handed it over, but quickly as he placed it on her hand he said:

"Kei Aouski I presume... I was just looking for. I'm here on behalf of Ikuto Uchiha. I... have some new for you."

Ikuto tried to keep his cool trying to act as serious as he could. Not giving her a hint of his personality. He mentally prepared himself to led the words out of him mouth and said.

"Ikuto said..."

He taking the words out of the blue he continued:

"He said: Hi and sorry that he couldn't reach you in a more subtle way... He is also said that. I'm sorry, but I saw your uncle... die before my very eyes. I might have been part of that incident. I might've killed your uncle."

he didn't want to tell her the truth that he hid. To honor his final wish, he would take the blame for himself if in the end Ryoji final wish would be realized.

"I'm... really sorry... Said Ikuto"


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

Kei looked down at the pass and nodded to it, it had the confirmation symbol of the Phoenix on it. She sighed and gave it back, not lately has she recived a good mission from the heads and it as getting tiresome of running night patrols. She placed her hands in her pockets as the boy began to speak, she wanted to ignore him but then she shot up when she heard the name...

Ikuto Uchiha...

Kei eyes wavered from pain and seriousness for a minute before going back to coldness...

"...."she looked down as she thought about her uncle and the way she missed him so much..,"No matter how many times he say he is sorry...My uncle will always be frozen in ice...Never to be there for me again...Never to hold me when I cry...Never to celebrate me and my brother birthday...Never to smell like cigarettes or call me princess..."

Kei took a deep breath,"My uncle is dead...And no matter how much I cry...How much I scream or hate...He is never going to come back and if Ikuto Uchiha was really sorry..."

Kei touched her heart out of weakness,"He would have said it to my face!!"


----------



## Chronos (May 9, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha- Raven*

Those were like daggers. His plan of no one knowing his identity needed to be changed a bit. She wanted a confession from him so he was about to give it to her. He raised his hand and pressed down the release button. With made the collar loosen it self a bit and the mask retract revealing his face. Opening his eyes sharingan activated.

"Then let me start over."

He got closer to her looked strait into her eyes. He grabbed her hand and gently placed his other on top of her hand. Like he did before. He didn't flinched, he was determined to tell her again so he repeated.

"Kei, I am truly sorry for what I've done. I'm sorry for taking a love one form you, I'm sorry for taking away someone so important, and someone that took care of since you were a child. I forced him, even in his state to fight me... and he feel in his knees."

These words were hurting Ikuto he couldn't bare the truth of saying something like this. Though he cared for Kei and wanted her to know all the truth.

"He said: 

_"I've been ill eve since I left the village 4 years ago... The curse mark is taking it's effect on me. The scroll did say I would die cause of this... Mark. I did not listen. I... will die..."_
_
I never liked worrying Taiyou. She was always so kind to me. I never wanted her to worry about someone like me. She took me in when I was a child and treated me with the love I've never had. She's a true friend... even if I don't share any blood with her... She my sister... and I love her ever so much."_

_"Kei, Kyo, Taiyou, Shin, Takashi... I'm sorry that I've never told you about my condition..."_

He took out most of what he said, about wanting to die and other things. So he said

"He told me that he loved you very much and that if he needed to die to make your life better he would gladly do it. Without hesitating and with out giving it a second thought."


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She was looking away when she heard him begin again, but then she looked up and saw his true face and her heart sunk to her foot and popped out of her shoes. She stepped back and looked down at the face that was beginning to explain his reason again. She wanted to yell at him and tell him off. Say stuff like she never wanted to see him again...That she wished that he was the one to die except her uncle...

But Kei learned....
Though all her training as an apperentice angle...Wishes don't come true...

Life was going to do what it needed to make you strong, you either accept it or fight it. Those who fight are stupid, those who accept it are pussies....Kei looked at Ikuto for a minute as he finished her uncles last words. No matter though all the pain, Kei felt a smile cross upon her face...

"...That is him for sure..."she said as she looked down at the ground,"He worried about all of us...Before even worrying about himself..."

She looked up to the sky,"...Uncle..."she turned away from the sky and then at Ikuto

"....Its best...If we don't meet again..."


----------



## Kenju (May 9, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

On this average day in the village hidden in the leaf, there is a tea-colored hair boy. This boy is walking by himself casually with his hands in his pocket. There is a warm smile on his face that perfectly suits the beautiful sun the sky. The breeze is gentle as he steps across the green grass without any hostility.

What he happens to walk into is a children's playground. He wasn't purposely trying to come here, it just seemed as if his body moved him here by itself. The sight of the children cheerfully playing around causes his gentle smile to show more. He decides to sit at a swing set as dawn comes in the sky.

He can't help but think, 

think of the past that he had with her...

The one he loves...

He remembers this park being one of the main places they played at when they were younger...

Tsugita wants those times back so bad, yet he's been unable to do so.

There has been no progress and he knows he's still weak. There should be someone to speed the progress up....right?

Tsugita Aburame sat there...thinking to himself.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 9, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina did notsaid anything, as Violet fell for the trap, she control violet's sword that was around her neck as she slips away from her neck as she was still closed range took adaventage of the moment. Akina took control of the other sword that Violet was holding for a few seconds. She did not stop there as she move her own sword that was in the sheath. She amied it like a person who was holding the sword with two hands and tried to stab Violet with the reverseblade sword as fast as she could. She made her reverse blade sword come back to her hand as she unsheaths her other sword making a x with them to be back on the defensive. She had her sences open to figuer out where Violet had dissappeared to recounter her attack or waiting for her to say some sort of comment.



*Darius*

Darius watched as Violet's swords were taken control of and reversed on her. He could barely make it out because of the mist. He could see Violet was unphazed as she liquified to water and reformed a distance of. "Second lesson. Using ninjutsu can determine the winner and turn the tide of battle." she said s she did a few handsigns "Water Style: Gem of Deception" she said as a tiny pearl like jewel formed in her hands as she threw it at Akina. "You must learn to overcome jutsu thrown at you." she said as the jewel glowed signifying it would explode into a watery blast in a short moment. Violet delayed the explosion effect slightly to give reaction time and lessened the size of the explosion as to not hurt the kids though it was still destructive. She wanted to see what she'd do.


----------



## Burke (May 9, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Tactical manuver_

Zettai's fists clenched up at the sight of their team falling apart before it could even come together. As much as he did not want to think about it, Zettai knew that the three of them would have to cooperate to even make an effect, Koji included.

"Miho... do you have anything that could distract him for even a moment?" Zettai suddenly said under his breath in a short of sharp hushed tone.

Miho nodded, she, like Zettai, had not yet taken her eyes off of their sensei. "Definetly."

"Good, use it now, we need to get over to him."

Miho then quickly brought her hands together multiple times before silently displaying the last. 

An amused look befell Shinosuke sensei as he viewed Miho and Zettai rapidly disintigrating into thousands of fluttering flower petals.

"A nice little genjutsu, but really obvious, and, well, unskilled." He smiled as he brought his hands up. "Release." He calmly added as the petals dissapeared as soon as they came to be.

Just then his smiling mouth closed as his eyes focused below him. There, next to Koji, whom his own foot was still planted upon, crouched Zettai, his hand pointed directly up at him. "He-."

"Electric Style: Charged Bolt!" Zettai managed to quickly call out as a considerable amount of electrical chakra built up in his palms, and was subsequently released in a beam like manifestation of static electricity.

Shinosuke, never one to ever act slowly, bent himself back , and kicked off the ground allowing the bolt to harmlessly pass overhead as he executed a nice back handspring.

Zettai turned his head to behind him where he saw that Miho had successfully gotten Koji backed up, more confident, Zettai himself jumped back to where they were where the three youths stood prepared.


----------



## Chronos (May 9, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha- Raven*

He led go of her hand and nodded. He expected as much, but he had someway gotten closer to her. The death of her uncle had affected him and he had emerge a sense of... care for her.

"I understand, you hate me, but I won't just give up on you"

Though what he had in mind might involve her as being an enemy, he wasn't sure anymore he pressed the button once more concealing his face in that plated armor of his and the collar clanking and said.

"I feel guilty for every even accepting that challenge, but I'll make up for what I've done. I don't know... but I want to be there for you. Take care of you, protect you "

He stopped he couldn't say more. it was painful he understood that she hated him. But Ikuto saw through Ryoji. He didn't want her niece, nephew nor anyone to get consumed by their own hatred. And he was gonna honor that goal of his and make it his own.

"Even if you hate me, Kei. I don't hate you and it doesn't matter how much you demonstrate your hatred for me I will always care for you."

He took a step back and said

"But for now... I need to agree with you, Kei. But this is not the end. Until next time we meet."

He headed out to continue the fruition of his plans. It pained him to leave her like this and just agree to never see her again, but he would make up for things in the future... hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: LT*

She looked at the starry sky as her back was turned away from Ikuto trying to reason her feelings, what she was feeling was between hate and sadness. She wanted to bash his head in for even trying to fight her uncle, but at the same time she wanted to run into his arms and cry her eyes out...Kei clutched her skirt tightly in her hands as she heard what he said...

Protect her...

How many times she heard her uncle say that? How many times that Kyo promised her? But even when they promised to keep her from harms way...Why was she was still hurting, when she heard his mask slip back on, Kei quickly turned around to see him 

"Even if you hate me, Kei. I don't hate you and it doesn't matter how much you demonstrate your hatred for me I will always care for you."

She didn't hate him but just when she was about to say something he was already off back to his home...

Wait....
Wait....

"Please! Wait!!"she yelled as she ran after him trying to keep up with his speed, she reached out to him as she yelled,"Ikuto!!"

She didn't hate him...She didn't know what to feel but as she made one wrong step and feel down on to the ground, she watched as he ran away from her grasp....She stayed on the ground for a minute before looking down at the ground and beginning to cry..

"....Idiot..."


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

After leaving the Jashin hideout she headed out for Konoha. She knew if she were to just obtain shinobi from Fuzen then her team may not have the variety it needs. She had been to Konoha before, so that was the only other village she knew how to get to. Looking at the gate brought back sour memories, the way how Len treated her, he was horrible. She walked to the gate and looked at the gate keepers. They yelled *"Hey, we don't recognize you, come over here!"*

Thalia slowly walked over as she said "Hello, I'm a ninja from Fuzen visiting from Fuzen. Here's my Ninja Registration Card to prove that---" As she said that she took a card out of her pocket and handed it to the gatekeeper. Afterwords she gave him 1,000 Ryo saying "This is all the money I have, but I'd like to use it to buy a pass."

The gatekeeper smiled and said *"Okay then, I'll allow you entry."* Thalia calmly said Yeah, okay. Thanks..." Then walked away.

Walking through the streets of Konoha she eyeballed the pedestrians, having a happy no worry life, it made her sick. She clenched her fist as she continued down the road, but noticed a playground near by. This normally wouldn't catch her attention but a boy, around her age was standing near it. She wondered why someone so old would be doing something like that. Smiling she slowly walked over to him.

As she approached him she looked at him with more curiousity. For some reason he had perked her interests, even more so because he seemed mysterious. She sat down next to him, without saying anything at first, but then looked up to the sky and said "Hey, why is someone like you sitting out here? Well---I mean, you look around my age, why hang out at a playground like this?"


----------



## Kenju (May 9, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

In Tsugita's thoughts he sits on the swing that children would usually play on. He was thinking deep back into the past. Where things were different, when he could freely be with her. In the moment of his thoughts, the words of someone brought him back to reality. When he turned his head to the side, he saw a girl about his age.

"Oh, I'm just thinking about the past and what I could do to bring it back,"

Tsugita looked into the ground as he said that. But then he looked back at her,

"Oh, I'm sorry. I'm Tsugita Aburame,"

The boy that always acted as a gentlemen spoke as he reached his hand out for a handshake. The smile on his face also complimented his behavior. He raised an eyebrow as he looked at her.

"So, what would a wonderful miss like you be doing out here?"


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

*5 days earlier*

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *

* Grow Up

Chapter one: Pain  *​
Kyo walked home with his mother as she summoned Entei who carried Ryoji body, it surprised him how silent his mother could be. She didn?t say anything when she found Ryoji, she just hugged him and cried, which seemed like forever to the boy. But he didn?t say anything, he didn?t complain about how he should hunt down the boy who harmed his uncle?.

Kyo eyes was widen with anger the whole way home, anger, rage, and everything menacing was lurking in his eyes?


When they entered the village, Kyo watched as the villager came up happily to greet their Kage but then their happiness faded away as they looked over her shoulder to see Ryoji?

?Mother!!? a happy voice called out, Kyo turned around and saw Kei happily coming down a hill towards them but then as they came into view her heart sunk to the bottom of her stomach and she finally stopped as she was blocked by Kyo, ?Mother??

Kei was confused as she looked up to Kyo who looked down in shame and then she finally saw Ryoji body being held by Entei who also looked down?

?Little one??he began but he didn?t know how to word it and he ended up saying, ??I am sorry??

Kei began to walk towards Ryoji, but Kyo grabbed her hands as she reached out to her uncle? Kei looked back at him but then at Ryoji...

?He is dead Kei?? Kyo said, ??He?He is gone??

Kei shook her head, ?No?No?.? she repeated, ?NO NO!!!? she began to scream, she reached out to her uncle but Kyo was holding her back, which made Kei turn around quickly and slammed her  fist into his chest!

?Kei stop it!? Kyo yelled at him

?NO! NO!!!! HE NOT DEAD HE NOT DEAD!!!!?She screamed as she fought with Kyo, but he was just as strong but she only struggled even more and soon she got really mad and finally broke free of Kyo grip and ended up shocking him

Kyo took her pain as the electricity ran though his spine but then

* SLAP!! *

The pain stopped and Kyo opened his eyes to see Kei had been slapped by mother? Kei eyes widen but then it slowly began to leak tears as she looked up at her mother and notice tears running down her eyes as well and the villagers?

??Mother?? she began

?He is gone?? Taiyou said bluntly


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled saying "Oh it's no problem at all. My name's Thalia Warholic, nice to meet you." She smiled, but this was a waste of her time, she needed to find someone to be in her team. Then something stuck in her mind, he said _Aburame_. If she remembered correctly from her studies that is one of Konoha's famous clans, so could he possibly be a shinobi?

She thought it to be rude at first, but then answered his question before asking "Oh me, I'm just looking for someone. Speaking of which, are you a shinobi by chance?" 

She awaited his answer, wondering if he was or not.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *

* Grow Up

Chapter two: Suffering  *​
Taiyou and the kids made their way to the frozen paradise that Ryoji made for her when their mother was younger. The village was in silences as their Kage was, she didn?t shed a tear in front of them as they released their screams of pain out and sadness. Suicune and Raikou also didn?t cry, but they knew the pain.

The kids had picked up flowers and Kyo watched as Kei shivered and quaked as she looked up to see her uncle dead body? To the point she stopped looking up and her eyes locked fourth with the ground?

Kyo opened his mouth to say something but nothing came out?

Once at the frozen forest, Entei laid Ryoji body on the ground and Suciune came up behind him water came from the ground as it circled Ryoji body but with a flash it frozen. And their Ryoji lay in a frozen casket for all to see. So his body wouldn?t decompose or rot away in the ground?

The villagers began to place flowers around the caskets and they offered their prayers?But when Kei and Kyo turned around their mother was gone?It was an unspoken feeling, but they knew it?Mostly everyone there knew it?

Their mother was in pain?.

And so were the kids


----------



## Kenju (May 9, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She smiled saying "Oh it's no problem at all. My name's Thalia Warholic, nice to meet you." She smiled, but this was a waste of her time, she needed to find someone to be in her team. Then something stuck in her mind, he said _Aburame_. If she remembered correctly from her studies that is one of Konoha's famous clans, so could he possibly be a shinobi?
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita took the name into his head after hearing it. "Thank you," he replied back while trying to look like he wasn't bothered. There was something that caught his attention though, 'Warholic'. He had heard that last name before, yet he can't seem to get a full grasp of where. He continues to think of where while hearing her.

"A shinobi? Well of course I am. However, I don't feel I can get to my full potential at my current state....I feel...I need more than what the leaf can offer me....power..." He was mostly talking to himself, but he realized she was there and brought himself awake."Sorry about that, you probably don't know what I'm talking about."

The Aburame scratched his with a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *

* Grow Up

Chapter three: Anger  *​
Kei sat there in the frozen forest with Kyo, even when everyone left. Kei just sat their staring at the casket. Staring at the man that will never wake, Kyo arms around her with his body heat made her feel warm on the outside, but she was so cold. So very cold on the inside that made her heart hurt?

She wanted to feel her uncle hugs and she wanted to smell the cigarette stench that lingered in his clothes. She wanted to laugh at his corny jokes and she wanted to stare in awe when he had that look around their mother, like she was the only person in the world that mattered?

??Kei?? Kyo began breaking the silence

??I yelled at him?? Kei began, ?I left him to run after some boy because I disagreed with him?I?I shouldn?t have done that?I should have stayed with him and maybe he would had lived??


Kei held her knees to her chest as the coldness in her heart rung out, ??.Why did God had to take him away??? Kei asked, ?He could have taken anyone else and I wouldn?t give a damn?But he had to take Ryoji?He had to take him!!?

Kei began to brawl again and Kyo didn?t say anything but he could only hug her but he knew that wouldn?t help, that wouldn?t stop the girl from crying over the lost of her uncle. Kyo felt an extreme hate for his uncle as he watched his sister cry, why did Ryoji die? Why couldn?t he fight a little longer??

Why did he have to leave them??

_?So the Kage is a cold hearted bitch?.?_ A voice echoed making the kids jump at the sound

Kyo felt his anger raise to a whole new level as he heard the voice speaking

_?Not even crying for the boy! Hmpf!? _the female voice said, _?But he probably burning in hell for his sins??_

_?I know right! Do you think the Kages kids are even an Aosuki, she probably been fucking that man??_ a male voice answered, Kyo heart drooped as he felt the flames of fate turning, _?Yep, even though they clam to be brother and sister, do you see the looks they been given each other!?_

Kyo stood up but Kei rushed off to the voices?.and Kyo right after her?

 The wheels of fate started to turn?

 Turned and turned as the kids rushed blinded by rage not even noticing the two people that was watching

 For when one wheel stops?Two more wheels take their place?


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled a bit, although it was a mixture of a twisted and genuine smile. She happily said "Oh I see, then that's good news!" She then stopped herself and got a serious look on her face before continuing. 

"You see, I'm a Shinobi also, but from a different village. I've been looking for Shinobi to aid me in my quest. I've already found two, and I feel I just need one more. So, since you're a Shinobi, an Aburame, and you feel you need more power, then come with me. I can help you obtain your goal if you chose to follow me. Of course that means you need to help me out as well."

She smiled wondering if he would take the offer.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *

* Grow Up

Chapter four: Maturing  *​

Kei had rushed off to the voices that was badmouthing her mother and uncle, she didn?t think about what would happen, and truthfully she didn?t care. She wanted them to pay! Pay for their disgrace! But then she was over taken by her brother as he rushed out in front of her and broke though the forest and in his hand was a icy tree branch that he snapped off?

?AHHHH!!!? he screamed as he first hit the woman with the hard ice stick, Kei finally broke though and watched as Kyo slammed the stick over and over on her head?

The man had fallen back in shock as he watched the Kage boy slam the head of the woman in the icy ground. Tears pouring out his eyes as Kei watched him unleash his monster?

She came up behind him as he lifted the ice pick over his head ready to deliver another crushing blow to the woman face, she wrapped her arms around his waist and he instantly stopped. In shock over his own actions. Below him the woman was crying in pain, but Kyo wanted more. He wanted to beat the shit out of her for even calling his mother a bitch! But Kei hands felt warm...And slowly he let his arms down...

"...Brother..."she began

"...She loved him Kei...She loved all the villagers and us..And dad..."Kyo began, "She would die for this village and everyone in it...Yet they do this.."


He pointed the stick at the woman with the smashed in face, "They disrespect her! They make fun of her!" his eyes widen ready to swing another blow...

Kei squeezed her brother, "Kill them...Kill them....For mother...for Ryoji...We will kill them to protect mother and this village, as the kids of the Kage...Its our job..."

She let him go and the  woman let out a scream before Kyo slammed the pick into the middle of her neck and dislocated her neck from her spinal cord...Her head began to roll off but Kyo knew that people had a second to live before going to where ever...

He stood in front of her body, "...Burn in hell whore..." he said and he placed his hand out and flames shot out of his hands burning the remains of her body...

_"Ahhhhh!"_ the man screamed catching the attention of Kyo, turning around Kei was already dealing with the man. Electricity was snapping all around him and he was panicking as he tried to run away from the girl. Kei only looked down at the ground, as the man began to run out of breath quickly.

"....I am destroying the air particles around you...."she stated as he fell on the ground,"Slowly you are running out of air and its not effecting anyone but you.."she said

The man gasped for breath and that when Kyo came up behind him, he looked at Kei and she slowly backed away as her brother took the blood from the pick and splattered it on the man...

"...Die.." he commanded and the blood instantly turned into needles and it went though the man like butter

Kei brushed her head to the side, "Just one less trouble..."


"True true!" a familar voice called out, "And here I thought you two were nothing but trouble...You actually have a sense of justice..."

Kei and Kyo looked up and saw Crust and Jo, Jo was smiling her innocent smile as she looked at the job the two kids done. Kyo instantly got in front of Kei and blood from the man body flew in front of him, he was ready to fight...No kill....

"Stand down Kyo...We are here to say congrads..." Crust said, "...I see the flames in your eyes...Or the ice coldness...Nice blue eye Kyo.."

Kyo eyes widen...


----------



## Kenju (May 9, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

The boy's eyebrow raised. That was simply because of the strange look Thalia had on her face. He couldn't really make out what it was because it changed so quickly. When a serious look appeared on her face, he could somewhat sense that something was going to happen..

And it did.

An offer was made to him. One that made the usually calm Tsugita, eyes to widen in surprise. Was this girl really serious? No, that shouldn't need to be answered, he can tell by the look in her eyes. It was amazing..at a time like this..it was as if an angel........

..or a demon, answered his calling.

Should he accept? He paused himself, trying to think. Thinking for some time.

It was then that he came to an answer..

His eyes gave a look of full determination....

"...Miss Warholic....I'll accept your offer,'

"However, I'd like to say goodbye to someone if that will be alright"

The gentlemen said.


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *

* Grow Up

Chapter five: Family  *​
Kyo looked down at the ground and instantly his mouth popped open why was his eyes blue!? He was an Fennikkusu! A Fennikkusu! His eyes were supposed to be red! Red! He took pride of his red eyes, Kei watched as her brother panicked and she instantly went to his side. She watched as he looked at the bright blue, this reminded her of when her eyes turned red. It was apart of their blood...Their calling...

Kei was still a Fennikkusu

Kyo was still an Aosuki...

??

It was apart of their blood....

Their calling...

Crust smiled as he jumped down, Jo followed along as she jumped of the branch they were on. Kyo watched them as they walked towards the man body; Jo smiled before slamming her heels into the back of his head crushing the skull in. Kei watched her, if anything that was her main target to watch out for but she also knew that this woman wasn?t Lucifer?But Lilith?.But she also knew?

That Jo was the craziest out of all the people she met, Jo had the smile of a mother but the mind of a serial killer.

And that what was the worrying part about the woman?.

Jo caught Kei eyes and Kei felt a spark that made her smile, ?want to fight?? Kei asked

?I?ll kill you?? Jo smiled while putting her hand on her hips before coming up to her and looking down at her brother, ?Yo blue eyes, you are cute when you are scared.?

Kyo growled as he got up, ?Shut the hell up bitch.?

Jo smiled before Crust came up and grabbed the boy chin pulling it upward, ?Being an Aosuki is an honor?Along with the Fennikkusu?.Your blood that runs though your vein is that of a liger??

Kyo looked down which made Crust eye brows raise,"What so shameful about blue eyes to you Kyo? Do you hate them?"Crust asked

Kyo shook his head,"...It reminds me of him..."Kyo said as he took note of his father eyes and hair turning around to Kei he notice that is features rein supreme in her body....

Damn him...
Damn his family....
Damn this world for making him!


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She stood up, looking satisfied. Her goal had been accomplished, and all she needed to do was get them grouped up and set out. 

"Of course, take your time. However, I'd like for you to appear at this location in a days time. You'll get an answer to all your questions then."

She gave him a sheet of paper, explaining where their meeting spot would be and she turned around. Before leaving however she said, still facing away from him "Oh yeah, It'd be best if you don't tell anyone random about this group. If a village hears of me running around finding shinobi they may find it as a threat, and they won't like that, so it's best that you don't tell as many people as possible. Well besides that I'll see you tomorrow."

She then walked away, contempt with what had just happened. She just needed to do one more thing before getting the group together and then they could head out.

*[Thalia]*

However, right before punching Hotaru she stopped her hand, and landed back on the ground. She said "Well Hotaru, I think you've proven yourself worthy of being with me, that's enough for now. In fact I need to go, but meet me in two days, by then I should have all the members I need. Meet me in this location---" As she said that she handed Hotaru a piece of paper.

Turning and using her chakra string to pull her scythe back she said I"m expecting to see you soon." Then with that she jumped off, onto her next target.


----------



## Kenju (May 9, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She stood up, looking satisfied. Her goal had been accomplished, and all she needed to do was get them grouped up and set out.
> 
> ...



*
Tsugita Aburame
- (N)Ever Say Good Bye -*​
Tsugita grabs the sheet of paper and looks at it, checking out the location. She seemed to be very happy about this. Even though he had a bad feeling about this, he accepted it.  He knows what he has to do. If it's necessary for that certain person, he has to do it. 

"Good day then, I'll see you there," the Aburame spoke as he watched the girl walk off. Surely, she was a person to watch out for. Yet, wasn't any other shinobi?

He look back up towards the kids playing around....he wanted those times back. Now is his opportunity. Tsugita stood to his feet, determination filling up his eyes.

........15 Minutes later

Tsugita Aburame is standing in the Hyuuga district, inside a certain someones room...

..."You.....you can't be serious..."

the weak sounding voice who said that is the Hyuuga girl laying on the bed. She's in complete shock.

"Yes,....I'll be leaving this village soon..."

The expression he has is not the one he usually has. Instead, their is sadness in his face, just as it is hers.

"No.....no..Tsugita! You don't have to do this please! I can get better! I promise!"

The sound of harsh coughing is heard immediately after. This only further proves it to him that he can't stay here. 

"Please..don't make this harder than it already is. I've placed specific bug in order for us to communicate. I promise, if there is anyway for me to see you, I'll try my best to do it..."

The Aburame walks up to the sick girl laying in the bed.

"Whether that flower exist or not, I will find a cure for you. I promise.."

Tsugita lowers down a passionately kisses the girl for what seems like forever...for what almost feels like their last kiss.

"Tsug-"

The sound of coughing continues.

Before Tsugita steps out, he finally says,

...I will always love you.....Itsuwa..."

Finally, for his one and only true love, the boy will step into a world of darkness...


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2011)

*Takuya*

The boy was walking through the forest, it had been 3 days after the mission where he spent a few weeks teaching how to survive to that blonde girl ended, he went back to the guild where he was received with a smile by all of his friends. All the members of "The Purgatory" were really good people, some of them scary or weird but in the end the guild was like a family and he was one of the youngest brothers. When he arrived Kurogane congratulated him and then did what he promised, the boy received the tattoo that would identify him as a member of the guild. 

"Well, at least I won´t have to search for that annoying armband anymore"he said while walking, rolling up his left sleeve he saw once again the tattoo. He wasn´t able to find out what the hell does that mark mean, actually he didn´t even know why that thing was the emblem of the guild but he was proud of having it on his skin."I would like to know what is the meaning of this symbol"he said, during the four years he spent there, he never discovered it.



Minutes passed as he arrived to the guild, the place was kind of a mess since apparently everyone wanted to do a certain mission"Uh?, Why are all of them fighting over a simple request?"he wondered though he was not able to keep questioning himself about it since he felt a killing intent near of him, feeling the danger he turned back just to had to move his head avoiding a thrust, only a little cut was left"Heheheheh...you was slow right there Takuya, you need more practice" Kurogane said, he was the one who attacked the guy"Hey that was not fair! i didn´t know you was going to attack me as soon as I come back from a little practice!"the boy said but the man answered him with a bored expression"I let ya feel my killing intent, that should be enough"he said, the boy was pissed now"AAAgggh! you made me mad, I´ll beat ya to a pulp!"the kid stated and took a wooden sword"Come at me kid".


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]

Two Days Later...*












The wind blew on the salty grains of sand that was lying on the beach. It was almost dusk outside, and the sky had a soft pink shade to it. The shadows of all the beings on the planet were getting longer, although the day was coming to an end. The water slowly washed up to the shore, and then slowly rolled back down into the vast body of water. 

Along this beach sat four shinobi, four very different shinobi. They each had their own personality and background, although now they were together. 

However it was silent, except for the waves washing up to the shore, no one spoke, not a single word. Three of the shinobi were sitting around a rock, which was placed right at the oceans shore. The rock had been hit by the water countless of times, but the shinobi sitting on it didn't mind, she didn't mind at all.

She looked out to the sky, it was turning red, a beautiful red though, not blood red. The girl felt the cold pure water from ocean wash up onto her back, although it didn't startle her, it felt refreshing, a reminder that she had gotten this far.

The girl shifted her eyes back at the sky, it was now turning into a purple color, soon it would turn into the black of the night. Looking at the sky brought back painful memories. She quickly closed her eyes and tightened her fist, but slowly she regained control of herself.

She could feel something wet drip from her eyes, it was cold, colder than anything she had ever felt. She slowly opened her eyes, and her vision was blurry. Focusing she could see her three new teammates in front of her. She didn't show any emotion, she continued to plainly stare for a few seconds.  

"I've called you all out here to join me. We each have our own problems, and we all have had to face difficulties in our lives, but this is a road we can't turn from, there's no return."

She took a soft breath, as she felt a few more droplets of water hit her neck.

"We all have our own goals, our own motives, but now we also have one other thing---each other. We can now have each other help us with what we desire most, or things we couldn't of even imagined of if we were by our own."

She closed her eyes as the wind blew through her hair. She reopened her eyes and looked left to right.

"Koji, Hotaru, Tsugita, you each have your own skills, and your own faults. However together we can accomplish anything we desire."

The tears finally rolled off of her face, and she merely blinked, looking at her teammates again.

"Our team shall be known as Shouri, we shall move as one."

Thalia looked back up to the red sky as she concluded.

"I, Thalia Warholic, will lead us. I swear upon my name that I'll lead us to victory---we won't faulter, we won't let our past weigh us down, we'll just keep heading on forward, and we'll leave our old selves behind, and start anew."

Thalia looked back down at her teammates as the water hit the back of the rock one last time.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 10, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Darius*
> 
> Darius watched as Violet's swords were taken control of and reversed on her. He could barely make it out because of the mist. He could see Violet was unphazed as she liquified to water and reformed a distance of. "Second lesson. Using ninjutsu can determine the winner and turn the tide of battle." she said s she did a few handsigns "Water Style: Gem of Deception" she said as a tiny pearl like jewel formed in her hands as she threw it at Akina. "You must learn to overcome jutsu thrown at you." she said as the jewel glowed signifying it would explode into a watery blast in a short moment. Violet delayed the explosion effect slightly to give reaction time and lessened the size of the explosion as to not hurt the kids though it was still destructive. She wanted to see what she'd do.



*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard that she had to over come oncoming objects, _"should I use my new jutsu or go with a older jutsu that is still useful. I wish this would end I have not eaten in two days, I could not catch anything and a bit strange eaten the herbs."_ She heard the sound of something floating near her she does a few handseals doing the 36 Pound Cannon, to send a wind projectile at the bomb. As the explosion went off combine with the mist and smoke. Akina did a few more handseals to to body flicker to move fast to tried to slash Violet with her two swords. As she was behind Violet after the two slashes she tried to do she stand still as a dome was starting to form in her mind before she went into zero point for her next kenjutus attack.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro dragged himself to the river to drink from it so did Spike before returning back to the cabin to see how Cheza was doing since he was gone most of the day. He enter the cabin to think of what he just saw, to him it was not a secret anymore. So what they can do what they want to do. Cheza walked in, "now the only thing I have tp do is wait to water again." "Did I get any messages to go on another mission at all?" "Nope, but till then we can start on the cabin." _"I don't know why we are doing this, we never have company in the forests of Fuzen."_ Spike jumped up in a chair and layed down to catch a dog nap for something else exciting happens. Hakro got up to walk with Cheza to start expanding the cabin that could take days or weeks at the most till somebody else showed up to help with this freaking project of his to become worth something werid in the forests that he probly died in with out nobody even notcing him at all and that was the way he wanted it. He also wanted something else deep down with out even telling his wolves.


----------



## River Song (May 10, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He recognaised Viper, he was one of a kind looks wise. He glanced around. We had himself a long range fighter, Thalia and Viper to short ranged fighters and the mystery boy. The mystery boy had mid lenghth blond hair. He did not seem to have tha air of murder Viper had or the air of insanity Thalia had. He himself projected an air of boredom and no emotion so the boy seemed out of place.

Deciding that he better introduce himself, he stood up and walked to stand beside Thalia. Taking a formal but uninterested tone he began " I am Hotaru, the puppeteer. I specialise in long-range and auxiliary combat. It seems I will be acting as the teams medic." He looked up at the ocean the waves rolling in, there was no turning back now.   "I am here simply as I was discontent with life at Fuzen. So I hereby pledge myself in alliance to the Team, Thalia-sama and Viper-sempai and to you the newcomer. I feel you will surprise me most of all"  He took off his headband and held it dangling the headband over the ocean "Today we start a new life together, as one. We are no longer tied to hidden village’s. We are a village in ourselves, working as a unit to do what is best for us." He dropped the headband into the ocean where it landed with a splash. This was the start of a new road, a road you could not turn off from....


----------



## Laix (May 10, 2011)

*Vaan Warholic*
_Sparks of ice_

The woman climbed up to the roof of the train, where she somehow managed to keep her balance despite wearing high heels. "So, what you got up your sleeves now?" she smirked, walking towards him. Vaan moved backwards shakily, trying desperatley to keep his balance even though his mind was fine. 
"Well, I have my arms. What you got? Your dignity?" he quipped, a sly smirk wiped across his face.
"Cunt!" she growled as she held out her arms, crackling her fingers. Sparks of electricity dazzled around her nails as a smile true to her personality was spread across her face. Vaan could easily see she had an attack coming, and was relieved to see the bronze train they stood on raced across the tall bridge overlooking the ocean surrounding Kirigakure. 

"Kirishi!" the small sparks of electricity formed into two large balls of thunder as Vaan spread his hands out. Using the large amount of mist and moisture in the air, Vaan formed balls of water in his hands before they froze. 
"And this is the ice style. Oh isn't it just a stunner?" he chuckled as the woman dashed towards him, her aim sharp. Vaan held out his hands to use the two ice balls, hoping to have them block the electrical attack. "Won't it be interesting!?"
"Hardly!" she smashed the jutsu into Vaan's, with the resulting reaction being a display of sparkling ice crystals. The electricity burst into a bright display of lights, knocking Vaan far back so he was hanging on to the edge of the train with his fingertips, while the woman was laughing almost hysterically.
"H-How did you defeat it!?" 
"Ice is made by slowing down atoms. Electricity smashes them together. So, the atoms from my attack smashed together yours, overpowering it and eventually destroying it." 

Vaan couldn't help but be impressed by her knowledge. While he knew the basic weaknesses and strengths of the five elements, she knew the secondary elements too. Just who was she? "And here's me thinking it would be interesting with all this water. Oh lord," she shook her head in dismay as her heels rested just above his fingers, tapping gently on them. 

"You're just too cute!"

*Tifa Warholic*
_Through the grass_

As Tifa sat down next to Date with Kain laying down in the gangway, she gave a warm smile towards him. He seemed to still be bothered about J keeping them all up at night, in which she couldn't help but laugh. "So true. I still think it's unbelivable that he kept us up all night long. Horny idiot," she sighed, crossing her arms in dissapointment. The train was passing through the lush fields as the desert ruins could be seen up ahead. The train ride wouldn't be that long, and of course she knew this. However, she was wondering how long they'd have to just talk. The two would part ways and do their own thing, before meeting up again except with the whole team. 

"I don't think that's nice," a deep yet almost proffesional voice was heard as Tifa looked around.
"W-Who just said that!?"
"You've forgotten me already?"
"Hello?"
"Look down fool!" Tifa did just this only to be shocked. Kain was laying against on their feet, but was also speaking! Speaking a language! _The language they spoke!!_ Perhaps exaggerated, but Tifa was euphoric the guy could finally speak.

"W-When did you ... learn to ...?"
"I've always been able to talk. It's just ... I didn't really know you guys so I didn't bother. But now I guess you two are ... well, friends."
"AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!" Tifa stroked the fur of her summon in delight as she knew this was just another step to getting much, much stronger.

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Project *B.E.L.L.A* Arc, Part 7_

Lyra was ready to get out of there when she was stopped in her tracks. The creaking of a door was heard and the girl quickly ducked underneath the desk which thankfully had a sort of wall on the front. 
"Hello? Who's there!?" a male voice was heard as the man stepped inside, waving his flashlight around. He didn't seem to be a jonin, but rather just perhaps a night guard of the Fuzenkage.

Lexi could hear the man entering from the roof and peaked over the edge, trying to get a glimpse. However, she just wasn't tall enough and could barely catch a glimpse of the open window. _Lyra! Damn, are you okay!?_ she thought as she wondered what was happening right now.

"I know you're in here. I'm going to give you 'til the count of 5!" he spoke with a firm voice as he slowly crept past the files and sheets of paper strewn across the floor. 
_He's coming my way ...?! I need to take him out ..._ Lyra thought as she tried to conceal each of her breaths. The flashlight shined just past her, and grew larger as he got closer. 
"4 ... 3 ..."
She didn't have long, and had to take action. Lyra quietly reached around her, only to grab a folder. Not the most efficient weapon, but it would have to do.

"2 ..."
Almost there!

"1 ...!"
So close!

*"NOW!"* the two shouted in unision as Lyra jumped out of her hiding place. She swung the folder towards the guard, who just managed to whack it out of the way with his torch. She realised her plan had failed, and quickly made a sprint for the windo-

"Not so _fast_," the guard smirked as a sharp clicking noise was heard. Lyra shot around only to be shocked to see him holding a silver gun. There would be no running, but she couldn't let herself be captured. Especially seeing as she is the student of the Fuzenkage. "Put. The. Files. Down. *NOW*!"

"Alright big boy, calm down," she smiled, trying to hide her fear. She held out her hands and dropped the files on the desk, before placing them behind her head. "I'm unarmed."
"Alright, now step away from the desk!" 
Lyra did just this, and was know on her knees with her hands behind her head just meters away from the guard. He slammed the gun against her forehead, his finger firm on the trigger. "You do know invading the confidential files of Fuzengakure and attempting to compromise data is punishable with DEATH!" he yelled, pushing the gun harder towards her head. She bit her lip with fustration as a drop of sweat trickled down her cheek. "Now, who're you working for!?"
"I don't work for anyone!"
"Lies!"
"Bu-"
"BULLSHIT!" The man slammed the gun against her head again before tapping his finger on the trigger. "My third today!"

*Vaan Warholic LT*
_Eh ..._

Vaan pushed away the desert, his stomach full of the thing. He hadn't even touched his main food but didn't care. What mattered was he had enjoyed the one food he loved most. "I'm full ... to burst," he groaned as he clutched his stomach, leaning back against the booth. "I think I ate enough to last me a lifetime!"


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

After his little visit to Fuzen he felt rather sad. The thought of just leaving like that was burned into his head maybe he should've stayed longer... Ikuto... I hope I can achieve my goals... It's about time I had a talk with Lady Hokage. The though drew a chill down his spine, the tension grew just by the thought of it. He hated that he needed to meet up with her, but facts were that without her he wouldn't be able to achieved what he wanted. He felt dizzy just thinking about the situation... 

A sighed was led out and he decided that he wouldn't bother thinking about it. The Uchiha were always hated, it mattered little if the Hokage treated him like crap.

He landed the village entrance was upon him. He pressed a button and his suit retracted to what seemed like another pouch of his. This suit was quite useful. The sun shined on his eyes as he covered his face.

"I wonder..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Homecoming_

A cloaked, hooded figure walked into the gates of konoha.  Under the tan, hooded raincoat was a white sleeveless shirt, baggy matching pants, and steel boots.  The figure's smirk could be seen from underneath the hood as he yanked off the cloak.  It was Date Uchiha, legendary Leaf Pervert.  His hair had been turned pearly white by the power of his rather unusual right arm.  But hey, at least now J couldn't call him Cabbage.  


*Spoiler*: __ 







He noticed a familiar face, the face of someone he knew, a fellow Uchiha who was his age older than he.  His cousin, Uchiha Ikuto.  He smiled and walked over to him, putting a hand on his shoulder.  Date's right arm and hand were hidden from view, which was good because it would arouse suspicion.  He smiled at the Uchiha.

"Hey, Ikuto, it's me, Date."


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Soon as he was about to head off he had felt the touch of someones hand on his shoulders. He soon heard a familiar, way too familiar. His eyes moved towards the direction of the voice as he noticed a white haired boy roughly around his age. Did he mistake the voice for a second? The boy soon announced his name, revealing that he was none other than his cousin, Uchiha Date. Or for what he remembered rather the pervert of the family. Yet Ikuto did nothing, but led a smile cross his face. Trying to hide his dramatic incidents behind that smile he said.

"Date! It's been awhile. Come walk with me. What've you been up to lately? I haven't see you in awhile."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 10, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was sitting on the moutain side between Suna and Kiri, she had received a message to meet someone up here, but who. The message also said to also part ways after the mission to go their seperate ways once again. She had to do this her first mission she was ready for this to come. She did not want Pegasus out in the open at the moment, she had to prove to herself that she does not need help at the moment and had a feeling somebody who was working in the shadows wanted this to happen, the only person she could think of was her mom but why. Akina ponder for awhile had she heard footsteps coming her way. She flip upward on one of her swords ready to attack.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro got a lead on a mission but had to meet them somewhere before he and Spike left the village to get to the other small village/ To him it was a drag to him. As a bird flew down landing on the back of Spike. Hakro took the scroll from the bird. He read the scroll as he was shocked he be meeting his mystery guest where the explosion happen. He stuck the message into his bag. He ran off to another gate of Fuzen followed by Spike. His he was like a wolf like himself he jumped from ledge to ledge making it to the top of the moutains. He was not exactly surprise o his sister sitting there with the mission scroll. "Speak of the demon, we have to do this mission together."

*Akina Ezel LT and Hakro Ezel*

"Hakro, I still will never for give you, just read the mission so we can get on it." She did not even want to pet Spike at the moment. She handed it to Hakro as she listens to what the scroll said. "Tough mission and my days are getting werider by the second. I don't care at the moment,the only thing is getting the mission done and completed." He unscrolled the scroll as he read to Akina. "One thing how much the reward is is not to run off with all of it, I want my share." Spike growled saying to Hakro he agrred with the terms anyway we can. "That is fine with me, you probly chop me down anyway if I did not give it to you."



> Mission: Breaking the Habit
> Client: Mac
> Team Slot: Akina and Hakro
> Reward: 50,000 ryo (4p+20)
> ...



"We are heading back to Fuzen, are you still crazy or you have movation that comes from somewhere else?" "I could care less what other people say about me, it really does not really effect me." "Odd tthing to say about yourself, why? No confidence, alone and what do you want in life?" As they jumped down the moutain Hakro did not answer her questions he only looked up to the red sky that the sunset. Akina was not expecting a answer as they tried to make it back to the cabin before continueing their mission in the morning.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *
* Grow up
 Chapter six: Sick  *​
Crust looked at the child who was looking at his blue eyes in a shameful manner. Like everything he worked hard for was just blown up before his eyes because the fact that he had blue eyes like his father. Crust eyed over to Kei who looked like she was on the defense like she didn?t trust him one bit?

Good?

?Join the angels, Kyo?? Crust said causing Jo head to turn quickly; it seemed that she had an objection to the kids joining that interested Kei. 

?They are just kids Crust! They would die before they get though the second test!? she yelled at Crust making Kei look at her, maybe she wasn?t as crazy as it seemed. 

Crust didn?t acknowledge the woman protest as he looked down at Kyo, his blue eyes burning into Kyo crystal blues. At first Kyo was intimidated by the forwardness of the man, but he saw something flicker in Crust eyes. Hope and something along the lines of pride?

?Joining the angles is the greatest honor ever bestowed to a genin at your age.? Crust began, ?It will be tough and it will test you physically and mentally. But I believe that you have the strength to mover on and make your own future, but it is locked inside of you?Deep inside?And I want to help you get it out.? 

Kyo looked down if what Jo just said was right they didn?t have a chance of becoming angels because the simple fact they could die, but when looking at Crust the leader of the ?Fallen Angel?s? asking him to join was like winning the lottery..

Kyo was about to answer when someone came bustling though the brushes?.

It was Entei!

He seemed out of breath, ?Kids! Hurry! Your mother just fainted!? he said, ?She is ill!? 

Kei eyes widen along with Kyo and soon Raikou bustled though and landed in front of Kei?

If anything was proven that day?It was the simple fact?That the kids were having their precious world shatter around them?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2011)

*Takuya*

As soon as Kurogane spoke those words Takuya rushed against him with the sword in hand, waving it horizontally he aimed for the black-haired man left side though the mercenary was able to dodge only by moving aside; then Kurogane kicked the boy in the face sending him flying away breaking once again the same wall they broke days ago. Takuya stood up and waited for his master who reached him in an instant. Both mercenaries began to clash their swords, Kurogane using the reverse part of the blade to fight of course.

Kurogane began throwing thrusts with his Ryuusen while the Hyomatsu kid was only able to dodge and deflect slightly with that wooden sword of his though despite having a hard time right there he was kind of happy with the practice because his sight was now able to see more clearly the attacks of the swordsman in front of him. A smile in his face while making the effort not to be touched by the Katana although he already had some minor wounds in his face"/I can see it/"he thought moving his head to his right avoiding the sword"/I can?t dodge everything but definitely I can see it!/"he said to himself in his mind now deflecting the katana of the master of the guild.

The thrusts continued, Takuya?s eyes being able to see Kurogane?s attacks in a slow motion when the truth was that the speed high, noticing a kick coming to his chin, he jumped back going with the flow of the attack, avoiding damage and getting some meters away from the red-eyed man"woah, you dodged it...I think you have improved only a little, brat"Kurogane said smiling and then looked at Takuya "now the last part of the training...I?ve only taught you one of the techniques with the sword i have, let?s see how much have you improved  with it"he said adopting the pose of the Sanjuuroku Pondo Ho.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT *
*  Grow Up
Chapter seven: Motivation  *​
It wasn?t long before they bustled though the icy forest on the back of their mothers summoning. Kyo was riding Entei and Raikou had Kei as they ran pass everyone in the village to get home. Once they made it to the front of their door, Kei and Kyo almost tore open the door and rushed upstairs?

Behind them was Jo and Crust who stopped as they watched the kids run up the stairs?.

This is something the kids had to deal with. Not them?.

Kei was the first one that got though the door, she rushed to one side of the bed that her mother was laying in. Her red hair spread out all though the bed, Kyo came in last, and the most distress of them all. Taiyou smiled when she saw her daughter holding her hand?She looked to see Kyo coming near her and finally sitting on bed?

?? Well what happened here? It looks like the souls have been ripped out of you two?? Taiyou joked 

Kei was the first one to snap, ?That not funny mother!? she yelled before clutching her hand tighter, ?We were worried about you??

Taiyou smiled weakly, the face that she had was wretched with pain as she opened and closed her eyes slowly. The doctor that was in the corner of her room let the kids have their moment with their mother as he slowly left the room and closed the door behind him? 

Kyo saw that and he turned to his mother, ?What did he say?? he asked making his mom turn to him...

Taiyou smiled, ?Stress?Its taking a toll on my heart?? she said before closing her eyes, and ?I received news just right after Ryoji death that Thalia left the village??

Kyo eyes widen as he watched his mother continue, ??And she was such a good child?.I-I- I have to go get her...? Taiyou tried to sit up but a sharp pain shot up though her back making her yelp and making her kids jump back?

Kei eyes turned watery, ??Mom?Mom?We will get her back?? Kei nodded as she placed her mother hands against her cheek, ?...Promise?I promise we will get her back and in return?You have to get stronger and better...?

Taiyou smiled her eyes tired and sleepy, ??Mmm?That is nice?Okay then, I?ll get to sleeping?? And with that Taiyou closed her eyes and fell asleep?

And with the fire that started the wildfire inside the kids heart began?


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 10, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard that she had to over come oncoming objects, _"should I use my new jutsu or go with a older jutsu that is still useful. I wish this would end I have not eaten in two days, I could not catch anything and a bit strange eaten the herbs."_ She heard the sound of something floating near her she does a few handseals doing the 36 Pound Cannon, to send a wind projectile at the bomb. As the explosion went off combine with the mist and smoke. Akina did a few more handseals to to body flicker to move fast to tried to slash Violet with her two swords. As she was behind Violet after the two slashes she tried to do she stand still as a dome was starting to form in her mind before she went into zero point for her next kenjutus attack.



*Diana*

Diana watched the explosion blocking the incoming  after effects of wind and water with her hands her powers stopping some as well.  She looked up to see well nothing. It was all hazy so she couldn't tell what happened. Violet sensed an attack and liquified to dodge the incoming attack reforming on a tree branch. "Not bad to counter my jutsu. Its one of my specialties and known only by me so to know and recognize what it might do and then counter is impressive." she said smiling. Sure it was weakened and the explosion delayed but at her level to react like that was good. It showed she had reaction. "Oh what i forgot to mention was that a good swordsman has good reaction. They are able to anticipate movements and act acordingly." she said. "You know" she said looking at the sun that rose a while ago. "We got here early yet ate nothing. Since you did good how about a break? I bet you guys are hungy cuz i know i am!" she cheered raising her hand in the air. Diana sweatdropped as well as Darius but she admitted she was hungry as well. She was just to distracted by the fight to notice before.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *
*  Grow Up
Chapter eight: Together  *​
Kei made her way down stairs and Kyo talked to the doctor about their mother condition. It seemed to be a heart problem brought by stress? That she shouldn?t work to hard and get into situations that will cause her to over work her heart. And with that he left leaving their mother to rest and get better. Kei looked at Jo who was looking down at the floor?

?Milady is sick?? Jo asked in a worry tone, ??She took me in when I was younger?She?She means the world to us angels??

Kei looked down and that when Kyo came down stairs?His eyes turned back to its crimson red before looking at Crust?

??If I want to become an angel?? he began

Crust nodded, ?If you want to become an angel you have to go though a series of test in which you might die or mentally become incapacitated.?

Kyo looked down at the ground weighing all the risk but then he looked back at Jo and Crust they had became the leaders of an underground police force. So that meant something, he needed power. Power to protect his sister and his mother?Something that no one else could do?

Kyo stepped forward and bowed before Crust, ?I will like to become an angel?Sensei.? 

?I would like to be taken under your wing too!? Kei said as she took her place beside her brother, this made him look up at her and she smiled, ?Together forever promise? You can?t do this alone and I refuse if you think I?ll let you.?

Crust smiled and so did Jo as the two twins looked at each other?

?Together forever.? Kyo smiled


----------



## Kinzey (May 10, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> "Well it would to me a crime against humanity to let someone else bear your terrible kissing skills so I guess we're stuck" she joked. She tilted her head to give him more room to apply his ministrations. While doing that, she lightly it on the skin conecting his neck to his shoulder. She lightly suscked the mark she had made before taking the skin into his mouth and rolling it between her teeth.



*"Ooh, you like to play rrrrrough, do you?" *Len asked, smiling visciously. Wrapping his arms around her, he layed her down on a nearby park bench, kissing her passionately. *"What was that about my bad kissing skills?"*


----------



## Kenju (May 10, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

On the shore of the beach, sits four young Genin. On the left side is a brown-haired boy sitting calmly. He looked off into the sun with clear eyes that did not waver. His gaze and ears then set upon the girl he had met a few days ago, Thalia. Through the entire time of her words, Tsugita knew he had to constantly remind himself of the main goal. These people could either get him closer to that goal or get him farther away.

That gamble would have to be taken. As always, there was a gentle and warm smile on his face. The gentlemen with the smile looked on at the others. These would be his new comrades, 

Thalia, Hotaru and Koji

his old ones were only in the past now. Remaining in the leaf village to choose their own paths. 

The atmosphere that he gave off seemed out of place with the others. The boy with the obviously shown smile stood to his feet once the puppeteer was finished. The Aburame boy waved in a greeting manner as he gazed at his new comrades. 

"Greetings to you all, my name is Tsugita. Although by appearance I may not appear to be, I am a member of the Aburame Clan. We specialize in insect jutsu, espionage, scouting and mid-ranged combat." Tsugita took a breath before continuing. "My goal is to find a special flower for a certain purpose that I hold dearly. I have to say, I won't let anyone get in my way of finding that flower....I look forward to working with you all, Thalia-san, Hotaru-san and Koji-san. I promise to give you the best results." Tsugita finished, locking his fate with these three shinobi he barely knew. He knew only destruction and death probably waited..yet he accepts it all in order for that special person..

The leaf headband is tossed and drowned into the ocean sea..


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *
*  Grow Up
Chapter nine: Strength  *​
The kids said good bye to their mother when she woke up, they told her about becoming angles and at first she was very refusal about that fact, but the kids some how convinced her to let them go and become stronger. So she let them leave, she was very emotional about the fact that they had to go…

But her and Crust made a promise that the kids would be safe…
Well as safe as they could be…

It wasn’t until they got to the outskirts of Fuzen where they were at the angel headquarters. A valley of rocks, flowers, and among other thing, the site came as almost beautiful to the two kids. They finally got to a dead end and that is when Crust held out his hand and something metal trailed down his arm…

It was a snake, the snake jumped on the rock that blocked their path and once the sliver snake touched the rock it carved itself into the rock like a key and glowed a bright blue before sending the rock pushing backwards giving them an opening…The snake then return back to it slithery self and jumped on Crust arms and then bit it tail becoming a sliver snake arm band…

The kids watched in amazement, “When you become an angle you get this. It is proof that you are an angel of sin and are able to permit here.” He smiled at them

Entering the valley it was covered in grass and flowers. Crust and Jo stood in the middle while the kids stood to the sides still worried about the way everything was going but they knew one thing. They didn’t want to back down at all; they clutched each others hands and held tightly. They were ready for it...

Then out of no where people began to pop up all around the rocks that blocked the kids sight of the valley first. Women and men, old and young were joined at this as Jo and Crust seemed to be their main attention…

“Kids…What are they doing here?” one person asked, Kyo looked up and saw a woman crossing her legs, “…Isn’t that lady Taiyou child?” she asked as she leaned down to get a better view from the rock she was sitting on…

“…There is no doubt that is them…” a man said who was beside her and with that the twenty of thirty people began to talk loudly amongst themselves. Kei took note of how all the women their looked, they looked like those pin up girls that Kyo liked and the men looked strong…

Some what scary


Crust coughed and the whole place got slight, “My fallen angels today we welcome Kyo and Kei Aosuki into our humble home!’ he said raising his voice so all could here and then he turned to them, “they will become the strength that will lead the angels to victory against the evil!”


----------



## Alisdragon (May 10, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard she had good reaction to counter back, but she was itching that new jutsu she learn awhile back. Then she heard that she did a good job, that they could take a break. They did not had anything to eat yet. "That sounds great, I am starving. I guessed we are going to go back to the tower or have a picin out here." _"I got to remember my members to not eat as a pig. I am also holds up the honor of the Kazekage when being a guest."_ She gave a smile as she sheath both of her swords, then pulled out her staff tapping it on to the ground making a sound. She walked over to where Diana and  Darius to make sure where they were going out of cuoristy or they going to say something, before pulling her headband up towards her forehead revealing her blue eyes.

*Akina Ezel LT and Hakro Ezel*

As they reach the cabin, Cheza met them at the door, "it is good to see you back soon Hakro." "Don't worry I am still on my mission at the moment, just taking a break till morning." "If she is your girlfriend, you are two steps ahead of me." "The guy you end up with will be ugly and have a whiny voice." "That is untrue, I can find a hot guy by his voice and the tone of muscle he has." This was music to Spike's ears as he barks from the excitment feeling it was old times again. "You can your old room back, the cabin is still under some heavy work"Cheza said. "I take the couch, thanks Cheza.You have someone that you like or you would not keep her around." "It does not mean I like her not, she will not go back to the wildness of Kiri. You could have met someone yourself." "Nooooo. Me and Darius are just friends." She started blushing as she storms off to the bathroom. Cheza puts Hakro into a genjutsu as she walks to the kitchen, Spike was laughing his tail off. 

Hakro put his hands together, _"kai."_ Hakro got out of the genjutsu as he mads a fire to help himself to calm the tension that was going around him at the moment. Akina finished what she was doing in the bathroom before coming out to go to the kitchen to help Cheza cook food from the wild. She did not even look at her brother she was still mad at him for almost everything. Hakro sighed, _"this is going to be a long mission for me."_ He breathed in the smoke. Akina walked out of the kitchen, "our meal is ready if you want to share one with me again or I can give it to Spike." "I be there in a minute, Akina." He was going to say something to her but drop it at the moment as he followed her to the kitchen to eat dinner before the night settle in as the night creatures start their hunt, they start theirs in the morning.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *
*  Grow Up
Chapter Ten: Promise  *​

The people cheered but amongst them Kyo and Kei could tell the people that weren?t cheering for them. This made kei feel uneasy but the strong grip that Kyo gave her made her smile and stand strong against the stares of the crowd. Jo then appeared behind them and pats their backs sending them forward?

Crust turned to them, ?This is a very special moment for you two. Are you ready?? he asked, ?What you are going to experience from this day on until the test are done?.Is going to be pain?It will be your job to get stronger and accept the fate that is set fourth for you?Are you ready??

Kei nodded and then she turned to her brother who voiced her words, ?if it to protect the ones I love?I?ll go though any amount of pain and suffering.? 

Jo smiled, ?So young and so responsible?I hope we don?t break the beauty of youth??

Crust nodded and then turned to the crowd before him, ?Welcome these two as they will be the ones that will make Fuzen grow stronger, faster, and more productive over the enemy?They have promise their lives to Fuzen and as Fuzen angels we promise our lives to them! Let the test begin!? 

Kei and Kyo looked at each other as they nodded, they were ready for anything but not for what happened after that. The ground below them opened and they fell in?.

Not knowing the darkness that lurked in the hole?


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 10, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> Soon as he was about to head off he had felt the touch of someones hand on his shoulders. He soon heard a familiar, way too familiar. His eyes moved towards the direction of the voice as he noticed a white haired boy roughly around his age. Did he mistake the voice for a second? The boy soon announced his name, revealing that he was none other than his cousin, Uchiha Date. Or for what he remembered rather the pervert of the family. Yet Ikuto did nothing, but led a smile cross his face. Trying to hide his dramatic incidents behind that smile he said.
> 
> "Date! It's been awhile. Come walk with me. What've you been up to lately? I haven't see you in awhile."



*Date Uchiha*

Date slipped his hands into his pockets as he walked along side his cousin.  He had always been a good friend of Date's and when they were kids they were inseparable.  Now they spent more and more time apart, but he always did feel like an old friend whenever they were together.  He smirked over at him.  "Me?  I've just been training, taking missions, you know, same old, same old.  And..."  He closed his eyes for a second.  When he opened them the blazing Sharingan, the mark of their clan, was staring at Ikuto.  "I've awakened my Sharingan.  What have you been doing?"


*Date LT*

Date chuckled at Tifa's antics when she realized her summon could now talk.  Reshiram wouldn't be talking for a little bit longer, he just wasn't a talkative summon.  He smiled and looked out the window.  The desert was rushing past them, and he could see Suna getting closer and closer.  He smirked as the train slowed to a stop, before heading toward the exit with Tifa.  "Well, it seems this is where we part ways for now, Tifa-chan.  I'll be seeing you."  He turned to leave but stopped.  He turned back around and cupped her face gently, before pressing his lips against hers softly.  He held her in the kiss for a while before gently releasing her.  "I'll see you around, okay?."  He vanished in a swirl of leaves.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *
*  Grow Up
Chapter Eleven: Cry No More *​
Kyo opened his eyes and he saw nothing but complete darkness, but he felt something on his head and as he breathed in though his nose something was there for sure. What the hell happened?! One minute they were becoming angels and the next him and Kei was falling to their deaths!

Kei!?

?Kei!? Kyo yelled as he tried to move his hands but they were bound by rope, ?Kei! Where are you!?? 

?Kyo!? he heard her voice and Kyo eyes widen or at least tried to, ?Kyo stay there please! Don?t move!? Kyo instantly stopped moving and soon he felt the thing that was on his head lifted off his head but he still couldn?t see?Shit?But someone had grabbed the boy hair and yanked it over to them?
*
?Your first test?Well be how high your pain threshold is, how much can you take?And how much you can take your sister being hurt.? *The voice said and then the blindfold came off and Kyo looked around in a panic, they were in a cave and Kei was tied up in a chair!

Kyo looked to his side and he instantly snapped at the closest person to the side of him, but the older man just stepped to the side and Kyo had hit the dirt ground. He snapped back up and the older man kicked him in the chin, sending Kyo flying back. He hit the ground and hard?But he got back up?

It was another was a woman that was next to Kei that grabbed Kyo head and forcefully turned his head to Kei

_?You see her right and you see what her hand is hooked up to?? _she asked, ?You need to learn! How to control yourself or it will lead to the downfall of others!? She released him and smashed his face into the ground

The older man got in front of Kei and smiled, *?The theme of this training is not to scream. Got that cutie? You can call me Bailey and that pretty little lass Lady..Haha.?*
_
?Now lets get this over with??_ Lady said as she slammed her heal into the back of Kyo making him eat the dirt below him?


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

Tenshi fastened her shinobi head band while looking at the door, she was all ready and set to go. She had no idea where Thalia or Luka were, but it might be better that way. She bit her lip as she cried a small tear, she had to go but she didn't want to. Wiping the tear from her face she opened her eyes and ran out the door.

Shinobi everywhere, mostly Jonin, ran off into the darkness of the night, all after one thing. From all different villages any shinobi strong enough to handle a mission like this was sent off, even if they didn't want to go. Some were even _forced_ to go, but in the end, all that was left were the genin and chunin in their village, left to fend for themselves.

However elsewhere a group stirred. As fire crackled into the night sky one said "That was way to easy, taking over those villages was a piece of cake!"

Another just merely commented "Don't be so loud. Also you're making yourself look like you did all the work, when in fact you just sat here while we did all this work for you."

A man smiled as he said "Now now it doesn't matter. With Sunagakure, Iwagakure, Kumogakure, and Kusagakure under our control we now have a lot more power. However we still need more, Konohagakure is our next target."

The fire kept crackling into the sky, as the villages were now in chaos. There were now mission flyers up on the boards for Konohagakure and Fuzengakure shinobi, well the ones that were left anyways. The goal of these missions is basically one thing, to successfully infiltrate a village taken over by the "Branded" and get information about their future moves and attacks.

The night turned to a dark night, darker then one had been in a long time, it was a start of a new era, this era would turn the shinobi world to it's darkest hour. 

*Rule of the Branded Arc​*


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc *
*  Grow Up
Chapter Twelve: Don?t *​
Kei was hooked up to a plain torture machine called the denailing machine. Where Kei was hooked up to a tabletop and using a metal forceps or pliers?heated ?to individually grasp each nail in turn and tear it from the finger or toe. So Lady explained to them that sometimes they would be put in situations where one of them will suffer?

There job is to not cry or yell?

Or each time Kei yelled for Kyo her finger nails would be removed..
*
?You can always give up and walk home.? *Bailey smiled in a sick manner, which made Kyo look at Kei who was looking at him?Kyo look down at the ground, his face full of dirt and his white hair was dirty with dirt. 

?Let?s do this?? Kei said which made Kyo snap up and look at her, she smiled, ??I can?t always cry, I chose this route just like you brother, and I am not scared of pain..So I am ready.?

_?What a strong girl.?_ Lady said turning to Kyo, _?Are you ready??_ 

Kyo nodded, ?Yeah?I am ready??  And with that Lady slammed her fist into his face sending Kyo flying back again, he couldn?t fight back but he knew what he had to do. He had to make sure Kei didn?t cry or she lose her nail. But as he thought about it, Lady grabbed his hair making him yelp and she bitched slapped him before slamming his face into the ground

Kei watched and bit her lip as watched as her brother was grabbed by the collar and slammed against the wall. Lady continued to slam her fist into his stomach to the point where he choked up blood, Lady quickly dropped him after that and Kei watched as Kyo made an attempt to attack back by grabbing her leg with his mouth and bitting deeply?

_?What are you some dog?? _Lady asked before taking her other heel and slammed it into his side

?AHHHHH!!!? Kyo finally yelled as her heel punctured into his side

?STOP IT!!? Kei yelled 

*BAM*

Kei snapped her head back so fast against the chair, ?Ahhh aughhh!!? she screamed as she felt her nail being ripped from her skin but it didn?t give out on the first time, her nail hanged off halfway and Bailey shook his head

*?It?s gotta be the whole thing..Sorry~?* Bailey said as his hand was on the lever and then his hand came crashing down ripping the whole nail off the finger causing Kei to scream out in pain, she wiggled back in fourth as her thumb began to bleed but then Kei eyes widen as Bailey unhooked her and began to move to her next finger

?No!? Kei screamed, ?No!No!No!? Kei yelled as she struggled, ? Please! Please! I won?t scream anymore!!! Please!!? 

*BAM!!
*
He had slammed his hand down on the leaver 

?Ahhhhhhhh!!? Kei screamed again tears fell from her eyes as she struggled against the pain and another one of her nails fell completely off her finger?Bailey took her cheek and smiled

*?You not suppose to make a sound?Just like a mouse~?*Bailey said as he got her ready for another round, Kei eyes widen in fear and she bit down her bottom lips as tears streamed down her eyes?

Kyo all bloody up looked up at his sister with his swollen eye, ??We will make it threw it..? he smiled but Lady slammed her heel into his head and he almost blacked out, Kei lip began to bleed and she didn?t even mind it?She was trying not to cry, not to shed a tear for Kyo but it was hard

Then Lady took out a whip and moved Kyo so he would be positioned in front of her. She ripped off his shirt and his body was already riddling with scars. Kyo face was not the pretty face it was, it looked like one of those domestic abuse pictures that Kei seen. Soon she began tearing the skin from her bottom lip as Lady whipped the whip on the ground before she began to whip Kyo with it?

Kyo let out a scream and Kei whimpered 
She did it again
Kyo let out another scream and Kei release another whimper

And then it was when she saw her brother black out that she couldn?t take it another minute! ?STOP IT DEAR GOD!!! STOPPPPP!!! HE BLACKED OUT CAN?T YOU SEE!!!?? she yelled before she realized what she did

Her eyes widen at Bailey, ??No?Please?? Kei begged, ??I am sorry..? Kei smiled weakly as she watched as he positioned her middle finger in the denailer, ?I?I w-w-won?t scream?I won?t..Please?I-I am??

*BAM*

?AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

A smirked crossed his face in a blink of an eyes his had already turned a crimson red color. Demonstrating his power over their clans legacy. "I as well have gained our clans power." Said Ikuto proud of himself. He had always told Date his problems so why should he hide this fact. So a sigh once again crossed this lips and he continued down the street next to Date.

"Well, what can I say a lot has happen. Nothing good in particular though. I fought the Fuzenkages closest friend and the man ended up dying in of me. Apparently he was the curse mark that he had gave him an illness and he died at a random instant of our battle. I did little to him. And that's not the worst part."

Ikuto felt tired, so tired just by telling him all that he'd been through. But he continued.

"That man was the uncle of this girl I know. I was thought as the murderer of the man so I had to confront her..." He sighed deeply

"Who ever thought life was easy should be beaten up. Oh also I've devised a plan for recovering or clans former glory. Want to hear about it?"


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

*[Thalia Warholic]*

The dusk sky suddenly turned to night and she sighed, they'd have quite the trip ahead of them. She looked at all of them as she said "We'll all get to know each other better later, for now I need you guys to accompany me somewhere first. Afterwords we'll get things started for real. I just need to do this first. I don't want to hear of any objections so let's go." 

She hopped off of the rock and walked on the sandy beach as the water slowly hit her shoes. Something about the sky---seemed off. There was not one star in the sky, and it felt darker than normal. It might be her mind making it up but she wasn't sure. She closed her eyes as she let the wind blow through her hair, she just wanted to be there already.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2011)

*Takuya*

The boy understood perfectly what Kurogane wanted to try. The black-haired mercenary wanted to know if Takuya already had dominated the kenjutsu he taught him not long ago. Nodding with confidence in his eyes, the blue and white haired guy adopted the same position holding his sword horizontally above the shoulder of his sword arm."You ready, Takuya?"Kurogane asked"Yeah!, you will see how good i am!"the Hyomatsu child said"San-Jū-Ro ku Pondo Hō!!!"they shouted and then both mercenaries performed a circular swing that launched an air compressed projectile spiraling towards each other. 

Both attacks clashed against each other and struggled for some moments though because of obvious reasons Kurogane?s technique was stronger hitting Takuya and sending him flying, his attack lowered the power of Kuroganes other way he would be dead"S-shit"he whispered as Kurogane walked over him. The kid had part of his clothes torn apart and some cuts on his body"C?mmon Takuya, you are improving really fast, just don?t expect to defeat me soon"Kurogane said and then looked at the now broken sword that Takuya had in his hand"Also you will stop using these wooden swords...they are useless in our trainings"the red-eyed guy said and then laughed a little together with the boy.

After that, both Takuya and Kurogane took their time to rest and well the kid was being treated by the "nurse" of the guild, actually she was just another member who knew about medical jutsus. Leaving his room and going to the first floor of the guild the boy was intercepted by his master"Hey Takuya, i have a little mission for you", the kid looked at him and then asked"Mission?, what is it?"his eyes showing excitement, but then the black-haired man took him from his feet and raised him with his head looking down, after that the oldest mercenary began to shake the body of the boy until money came out from his pockets. It was the money of his last mission"Your mission is not to be stingy and go to the nearby town to buy the best but not expensive at all katana you can find, it has to be good enough to endure our training"he said and let go of the boy who only sighed while lying on the floor"Damn cheater".


----------



## Kenju (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia Warholic]*
> 
> The dusk sky suddenly turned to night and she sighed, they'd have quite the trip ahead of them. She looked at all of them as she said "We'll all get to know each other better later, for now I need you guys to accompany me somewhere first. Afterwords we'll get things started for real. I just need to do this first. I don't want to hear of any objections so let's go."
> 
> She hopped off of the rock and walked on the sandy beach as the water slowly hit her shoes. Something about the sky---seemed off. There was not one star in the sky, and it felt darker than normal. It might be her mind making it up but she wasn't sure. She closed her eyes as she let the wind blow through her hair, she just wanted to be there already.



*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita watched as his village headband washed away. He showed no regret of what he did, after all it was necessary. Once he heard the voice of their leader, he turned to Thalia's direction. He still had on his unnecessary gentle smile one would have if today were a great day. Yet, his smile stayed on constantly.

Just as the girl started moving, so did he follow behind her. He leaned over curiously to the side to get a look at Thalia. "If I may ask, Thalia-san. Where are we headed?" he walked along the shore.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at Tsugita as she said "We're headed for a hideout in the middle of the desert. Once we're done there we'll get moving ourselves." She then looked back at the night sky. Again, she could swear something was strange, or off, but she didn't care, if it didn't get in the way of her goal then she wouldn't mind it at all.

After a few hours of walking they were in the middle of the desert. It was still fairly dark outside, but Thalia continuously searched. Eventually tripping over something metal she found the door under the sand. She smiled, she had found it. Opening it up she said "Please everyone, follow me---I just can't stand to be alone in there anymore." She then dropped to the ground twenty feet below and found her footing. She looked out the candle lit door way, waiting for her teammates to show up.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 10, 2011)

Date Uchiha
Life Isn't Easy

Date shook his head.  "I hear you.  That's crazy, man, all that happening to you when you're only fifteen.  That ain't right."  He gave a sigh and looked up at the sky.  The clouds were moving in.  He gave a sigh and looked over at Ikuto.  "Life sure isn't easy.  There's always problems and always things to deal with.  I'm right there with you on that one.  And sure, tell me about your idea."  He looked ahead to see a new mission on the mission board.  He always kept this thing memorized, so seeing something new drew his attention.  "Hey, Ikuto, look at this.  Mission for all available shinobi...  Whoa...  Apparently, Kusagakure, Sunagakure, Kirigakure, Iwagakure, _and_ Kumogakure have all been taken control of.  According to this, all available shinobi are being asked for assistance.  Come on, let's go.  You can tell me about your plan on the way to Iwa, it's the closest village to Konoha other than Suna, and my dad's already in Suna, so he should be able to help them."  He turned and pulled the cloak back on, before walking back toward the Village Gates.  So much for relaxation.


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha - Raven*

Seemed liek thing with the Hokage will have to wait. He decided to head to the gates with Date and continue towards their next location. This the perfect chance of revealing his plans to Date. Soon as they were a safe distance from the village he said:

"Hey, Date could keep  secret?"

He activated his suit and armor and soon taking out his two blade tonfas lookign at him he said:

"This is my disguise."



He smirked even though behind the it couldn't be noticed.

"I've been planning this for quite sometime now. So this is my plan. I'll be fighting, taking mission, doing good deeds around the world and such in this. Disguised as this man, as he is know as Raven. Raven will be doing all the good deed and such and gaining positive reputation around the world. I don't want to do it as me cause... there are a lot who still can't trust us. I need to gain their trust as Raven. Once I do that and the worlds knows about me, knows about Raven, I'll reveal my identity as an Uchiha. Hopefully they will look up to me and accept the Uchiha clan. So I need to ask you to keep this a secret. Call me by Raven during this whole mission, Ok?"


----------



## Kenju (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She looked at Tsugita as she said "We're headed for a hideout in the middle of the desert. Once we're done there we'll get moving ourselves." She then looked back at the night sky. Again, she could swear something was strange, or off, but she didn't care, if it didn't get in the way of her goal then she wouldn't mind it at all.
> 
> After a few hours of walking they were in the middle of the desert. It was still fairly dark outside, but Thalia continuously searched. Eventually tripping over something metal she found the door under the sand. She smiled, she had found it. Opening it up she said "Please everyone, follow me---I just can't stand to be alone in there anymore." She then dropped to the ground twenty feet below and found her footing. She looked out the candle lit door way, waiting for her teammates to show up.



*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita nodded as he followed behind the girl. "I see," he responded back to her simply with a smile. He guessed there were probably tools and other needed things there before they headed out. He didn't really pay attention to the sky, rather he didn't notice it.

It had been a few hours that they had walked in the desert, yet they hadn't made it. It was only until Thalia tripped that they had made it. "I'm surprised you could find it under all off this sand," Tsugita spoke once she opened it. As she instructed, the boy jumped down onto the lower floor. As he looked around, he couldn't say it was one of the most good-looking of places.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Looking behind her she saw Tsugita, at least someone followed her. She slowly stepped in the room ahead of her, which was full of shinobi sitting on the ground, praying. When she entered they all looked up at her, one had a lewd smiled on her face, and that was the guy she hated the most. Although instead of talking to them she just continued onto the next room, it seemed like they weren't going to pull anything.

She found the desk of the old man with a note on it. Just perfect he wasn't here. However reading it she read that the weapons she had bought were behind the desk. Walking behind it she found another retractible ritual pike and the device to enhance her scythe. She smiled as she took both of them and then looked at Tsugita as she said "Okay, we're done here."

She quietly passed him as the members looked back up at her again. A kunai flew straight by her head and landed in the wall next to her. One of the men stood up and walked over to her as he said *"Hey, this is the second time you've interrupted our rituals---You know, if you weren't already a Jashinist Jashin would smite you down to your bones, you know that?"* Thalia looked away from this man, she hated him with all her guts. She said "Go away, I don't care if I interrupt a ritual, especially if it's you."

The man grabbed Thalia by the neck and slammed her into the wall. He gritted his teeth as he said *"You know, you were so much better when you were a scared cry baby you know that? Now you're just a girl with attitude."* Thalia didn't struggle, as she didn't need to breath, but what did bother her was the back of her head, as being pounded into a cement wall didn't feel to good.

"If it wasn't for you then I'd still be that cry baby, maybe you should have killed me when you had the chance, to bad that opportunities gone now." The mans eyes flared, and he tightened his grip.

*"You know what, I take that back, you were so much better when you were unconscious."* 

Thalia's eyes opened wide as she kicked the man in his stomach, making him let go of her long enough to get out of his grasp. She then turned for the doorway saying "Never mention that again. Let's go Tsugita." She then started to climb up the ladder to the top of the sand floor.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 10, 2011)

*Akira*

A shrouded figure stood there as his sand head band gleamed in the setting sunlight. Grabbing the nearby rope, he heaved loudly and grunted as he pulled it towards his chest. *"RRrrrrggghhh"* A light cough and strain on the rope cut through the silence. A light gust of wind blew across the small lake. "Ahhh...son of a bitch!!" The shrouded figure pulled harder and the boys body slowly rose. 

His craggy skin on his hands and neck were revealed slightly as he slowly ascended into the air. *"You have to die. No one with your sort of power should live if peace can ever be achieved again."* Akira tightened his neck to prevent himself from passing out. _'I've got to figure out, how I can get out of this situation! I'm low on chakra and this asshole got rid of my iron sand somehow...wait!'_ The sun soon disappeared behind the horizon, and everything went dark on the shoreline. The moon shinned brightly as it hovered in the stary sky. *"Hurry up and die you scum. I don't have all night." *As AKira's vision blurred in and out, he could see a reflection from the mans waist. _'If thats...a sword. I might be able to use it...come on. Chakra. I only need just a little!.....*AHHH!!*'_ Akira's vision started to darken as he swung on the branch.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 10, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard she had good reaction to counter back, but she was itching that new jutsu she learn awhile back. Then she heard that she did a good job, that they could take a break. They did not had anything to eat yet. "That sounds great, I am starving. I guessed we are going to go back to the tower or have a picin out here." _"I got to remember my members to not eat as a pig. I am also holds up the honor of the Kazekage when being a guest."_ She gave a smile as she sheath both of her swords, then pulled out her staff tapping it on to the ground making a sound. She walked over to where Diana and  Darius to make sure where they were going out of cuoristy or they going to say something, before pulling her headband up towards her forehead revealing her blue eyes.



*Darius*

Darius sighed in relief as they announced they would eat. He would never admit it but he was starving. He hadn't eating not even last night so he was really hungry. "Ok you guys as a surprise you guys are going to eat at a tiny restaurtant outside of Kiri. They have amazing food but..." she said as water formed a clone of her. "I need to talk to Sayuri for a while and this could take long so a clone will go with you guys." she said.
"And if we are attacked and the clone is destroyed?" Darius asked. That could happen. What then? Violet laughed.
"I'm sory arius but you obviously haven't read up on me." she said shaking her head in amusement. "You'll need another Kage rank ninja to even be able to destroy my clone so don't worry plus we aren't going walking. We are going to use my 'Dive Mirage' jutsu to get their. I'm sure you guys are curious as to how my demension looks and all." she said as a puddle formed below their feet. Darius watched then frowned feeling stupid. He hated feeling like that. 

*Diana*

Diana laughed at Darius's stupid comment. Idiot probaly didn't read on the Mizukages of past like he was supposed to. She knew he lied when said he did read it. She could tell when people lied to her. "Idiot" she muttered to herself. 
"You'll need another Kage rank ninja to even be able to destroy my clone so don't worry plus we aren't going walking. We are going to use my 'Dive Mirage' jutsu to get their. I'm sure you guys are curious as to how my demension looks and all." she heard Violet say as pudled formed at their feet. She nodded. No way any common theif or ninja would even lay a finger on her or them under her protection. She was way to strong for that from what her bios said on the books. "Take my hand!" she said as she grabbed their hands instead. She then felt woozy as they were all liquified. Next thing Diana knew she opened her eyes to see a water place they were in with bubbles as well as seaweed that just floated there. No life though. She saw an endless ocean dept below them. She wondered if there was more to this.


----------



## Kenju (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Looking behind her she saw Tsugita, at least someone followed her. She slowly stepped in the room ahead of her, which was full of shinobi sitting on the ground, praying. When she entered they all looked up at her, one had a lewd smiled on her face, and that was the guy she hated the most. Although instead of talking to them she just continued onto the next room, it seemed like they weren't going to pull anything.
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame*

The usual calm Tsugita was almost startled as he saw the group of people down below. He didn't expect there to be more people here. From what he could gather, they were performing some ritual. The robes they wore weren't exactly normal ones. He guessed that they must be some sort of religious cult. The boy was instantly reminded of the religious group that had entered the leaf not too long ago.

He waved with a friendly hello to them, yet it didn't seem as if he was wanted so he didn't pursue. It was as expected when Thalia grabbed some sort of device and was ready to head out. Once the confrontation between the man and Thalia started, Tsugita showed no sign of trying to stop it. He knew that she could handle herself. It didn't last long though as it was settled once she kicked him.

Before Tsugita went up the ladder with her he turned around to the group and said,
"Please don't worry, Thalia-san is in great care,"
The Aburame ended it with a smile as he followed the girl.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After making it to the top she waited for Tsugita to arrive. After he climbed up the ladder Thalia explained "Now that that's out of the way we can get started. First of all, I will _not_ be paying for anything you need. If you need something, get money and pay for it yourselves. This includes food and water as I don't need those things to survive." Making sure she got her point across she continued.

"Now everyone, tell me what all your current goals are and how plausible they are at this current moment, with that information we will move accordingly. Also do know that we will not be staying at the same place for two nights in a row, so whenever we take a stop don't get to comfortable." She took another breath before finishing up.

"Finally I want you all to know that if we see another member in serious trouble to go help them right away. If it appears they're about to die---or about to become decapitated, then help them out, even if they say don't help them, we need everyone in our group to stay alive." She relaxed after saying this.

"So besides all this serious business we'll find shelter after we hear of what we each want to do. Does this sound good everyone?"


----------



## Kenju (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> After making it to the top she waited for Tsugita to arrive. After he climbed up the ladder Thalia explained "Now that that's out of the way we can get started. First of all, I will _not_ be paying for anything you need. If you need something, get money and pay for it yourselves. This includes food and water as I don't need those things to survive." Making sure she got her point across she continued.
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame*

After making it to the top, he was met with Thalia's words. All the while with that smile, he listened to her. "Ah, I see. Thalia-san isn't exactly a very giving person." the boy said after hearing her say she wasn't going to pay for their essentials. Though it also lead him to question just what she meant. Was she normal?

When the moment of whether their goal is plausible at the time, he stepped forward. "As I said before, my goal is to find a flower. It's a specific flower that is able to cure anything. However I have absolutely no clues on it. As the flower could be in any place in the world. So, anywhere can be my path. I dosen't matter. " The Aburame spoke truthfully to her.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia folded her arms as she looked at Tsugita and said "I see, and it sounds like it'd take a pretty long time to find such a flower. I guess we'll have to keep an eye out for it during our traveling, because if we were able to find it then we'd kill two birds with one stone."

She looked over at Koji and Hotaru as she continued "As for myself I have a---certain goal in mind, one that'll require all of us to get stronger, I'm not sure how strong, but I know we can't complete that said quest as we are now, so I'll move that off to the side as well. Hotaru, you said you wanted to test things out with our group right? As long as it doesn't get in our way then I won't mind at all. Well anyways today has been a pretty long day, and I dragged you all out here with me---we should go find some shelter somewhere for the night."

With that she walked through her group and started to head out through the cold desert, looking for a possible place to stay for the night.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 10, 2011)

*Alis Branded Arc*

Alis fought as she tried to protect her village of Suna as it was soon it was took over by a unknown sorce. She grabed Cho. _"I get my village back no matter what it costs."_ "Would it be better to escape to the desert at the moment" Cho said. "We can always come back to rebuild it at the time, we just need to think of a plan to get it back and kick some butt." "We are going to to Fuzen aren't we, then return to take then out, m'lady."  "To much Chaos in one night that turns s into many crappy people still need to calmed down and relized that at the moment and get some coomend sence." "You want my oppen is that we stay under ground for the moment. I don't know why we are leaving for the time when Suna needs your back." Armage digs through the ground as Cho and Alis was inside her shell as she mad a turn for the surface. Alis and Cho climb on the back of Armage's shell, as Alis watched the flames from where they were away from the village. Cho was still blind. "YOur mssion, is to take back Suna." Cho nor Armage did not said anything as they headed out into the darkest hour of the night, that would never shown again in the light till some one could turn that candle made of blood back on in the pit of the darkness. Before the white light shown before it.

*Akina Ezel*

"Atleast we all starving." She heard the water clone would not dissapeared intill another Kage smashed it at the moment. She also heard they be travling by water or something like that. Violet grabed her hand as she felt something at her feet, it was only puddles of water. She felt her whole body sink into a water place. Akina stayed calmed as she did not like swimming much as she felt it was cool and felt seaweed past by her ankles. She was wonder how long they could breath down here with out running out of breath. She only been a few places to swim but could tell this place had something to it to make special even deadly as a rose. She wish to see what it really look like but even with someone with sight they would get the same expresion of anyone who is blind or could see at the moment.

*Akina Ezel and Hakro Ezel LT*

As they fall asleep, till morning to go meet their client in the morning and Cheza could go back to expanding the cabin. Hakro had this werid feeling about something. He touch the bag of sand that he always kept in his pocket. He did not feel Spike jumped up onto his bed at all. He knew Spike would be sleeping near Akina. He walked into the lving room as Akina was up and ready to go. "Would this always be my home, even though you hate me." "I don't hate you, I hate myself. Let's get going we have many miles to travel before we sleep." Hakro walked out of the cabin after nudging Spike awake. Spike yawn then stretched some and followed his master. 

Akina got up to followed them outside in the woods, "I can stay as long I don't get on yours nerves." "You prove you are worth of being part of my pack at the moment." To Akina that was a nice thing to say to her at the moment. As they started walking to get to the little town Hakro was not a person to talk much, but Akina did not mind at all for the moment. To her it was good to just enjoy what you had at the moment. As Hakro had the adress and directions they stop at a rundown house at in the village. "THe women let the place go." "It is a cozy hpme, if you are loved by the ones you got." 

As they waited for a answer a boy came out as he let them into his house that smelled of drugs. "You must be the two ninjas I ask for to come here. "We do the job, Mac. Just get you mom into theaphy soon. "Sorry about your problems we help out much as we can." Akina and Hakro wanted to get out of the house as their eyes water at the moment. Hakro was not surprise that Spike stayed out side. "Good luck to both of you" Mac said as he could tell they wanted to leave or itching to start the mission. Hakro and Akina left the house to join up with Spike to find out where the underground was and take them out with his sister who knows what she learn already. Akina was ready as ever she was pretty good on what Hakro had up his sleeve at the moment as they walked down the streets of this small village.


----------



## Kenju (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Thalia folded her arms as she looked at Tsugita and said "I see, and it sounds like it'd take a pretty long time to find such a flower. I guess we'll have to keep an eye out for it during our traveling, because if we were able to find it then we'd kill two birds with one stone."
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame*

"Yes, and with the threats in the world, it'll require me to get a lot more stronger than I am now." Tsugita replied to the girl after hearing. That's right, he knows that there are strong people on this planet. The way he is now, he won't get far at all. It'll require him to become as strong as he possibly can. He watched as she walked past and followed behind her.

Even when walking for some time in the desert, he didn't feel bothered. He remembered the people he just saw down below that Thalia talked to. "..Those people..I don't suppose they were your family?" The Aburame asked as they walked through the desert for shelter.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to walk, deep in thought, when Tsugita asked her if the people down there was her family. She looked over at him saying "N-n-no. No, they're not. I can't even consider them friends, or allies for that matter for what they did to me. No, my mom and sister, which their names are Luka and Tenshi, live in a village called Fuzengakure. I have reason to believe that my dad, which his name is Kinzey, lives in, well, your old village, Konoha, although I have no idea why he lives separate from my mom." She looked down to the ground as she continued to walk forward.

"Although I think that's enough---we need to find shelter for the night." As she stepped through the desert she saw a dim light up ahead. A bit reluctant at first, she decided to go check it out. As she approached it she could see it was a cave, with a fire inside. The fire was small, but due to how dark the sky was it was no wonder she could see it from so far away. It was a bit cold but it was survivable. She looked at her teammates as she said "No use in trying to find somewhere else, we'll stay here for tonight and move out in the morning." She then laid up against a wall, wondering what the others would do.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki: LT Arc*
*Grow Up
Chapter Thirteen: ...Over...*​
Five days...
Five very long and tiring days...
Hell was it even that many days that pass?

Kei eyes opened to be greeted by the darkness she grew so accustome to. The silk shits below her made her realize that she was in the bed. She sighed as she thought about her training yesterday, it was horrible. Very horrible, but she knew how to deal with it. You could learn a lot in five days..

She felt the sheets rumble a bit and this caused the girl to smile, she pulled back the covers and saw her brother holding on to a pillow. The wounds on his face had quickly healed over and he became the pretty boy he once was. But when he opened up his eyes and his sharp red eyes met hers...Something had changed...

Kei laid back down..."Morning..."she said

Kyo looked to the sides and then back at her,"..Its morning?"he asked

Kei shook her head as she didn't know what time it was, but soon the two kids heard the door move and the lights in their room turn on..Kei was still on the bed, her hair had grew out a bit and her blue streak now became her whole entire hair color..



The person who opened the door smiled,"It seems that you were already up Kei Aosuki..."he said as she got out of the bed and bowed before him,"And good assissination attempt Kyo...You are getting better.."

Kyo who had appeared behind Crust smirked and placed his kunai back in his pocket,".Thank you..."he said

Crust smiled,"Welcome Kei and Kyo...To the angels..You have passed all your test and survived..."Crust said,"I think it a great time for a break..."

Kyo smiled and brushed his hair back,"...First mission..."



"Will be up soon...You two have became stronger and look mature...Go out into this world and make it yours...

"YesSir!"they said in union


*LT Arc End*​


----------



## Kenju (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She continued to walk, deep in thought, when Tsugita asked her if the people down there was her family. She looked over at him saying "N-n-no. No, they're not. I can't even consider them friends, or allies for that matter for what they did to me. No, my mom and sister, which their names are Luka and Tenshi, live in a village called Fuzengakure. I have reason to believe that my dad, which his name is Kinzey, lives in, well, your old village, Konoha, although I have no idea why he lives separate from my mom." She looked down to the ground as she continued to walk forward.
> 
> "Although I think that's enough---we need to find shelter for the night." As she stepped through the desert she saw a dim light up ahead. A bit reluctant at first, she decided to go check it out. As she approached it she could see it was a cave, with a fire inside. The fire was small, but due to how dark the sky was it was no wonder she could see it from so far away. It was a bit cold but it was survivable. She looked at her teammates as she said "No use in trying to find somewhere else, we'll stay here for tonight and move out in the morning." She then laid up against a wall, wondering what the others would do.



*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita listened on about her speaking of her family. Several names were mentioned by her, but neither reminded him of anyone. He begins to think maybe she has a soft spot for her family. However, he didn't want to intrude in her past too much. "Ah, so that's how it is. Sorry for asking" the boy finished as they continued to walk across the sand.

It was then that Thalia noticed a cave not too far by. When he entered the boy suspected if anyone was around, yet it was only them as far as he could see. "Well then, I hope a good night for all of you. Yet, I can't say I feel the safest. Anyways, until we awake in the morning." The Aburame finished with the same smile as he laid down not too far away from the fire. Of course, he ordered his Chakra Bugs instructions silently on awaking him and taking other defensive matters, before he fell asleep.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kei looked up at the sky, it was strange like something was infecting it usual starry night. She sighed as she flipped though her note pad and check off a name on the list. She been getting the job done lately, the names on the list were her prey and she didn't even waste time catching them. Those who hurt Fuzen hurted her family and no one would get away with that...

"Name..Yu Matsuki.."Kyo said as he held the the beaten up boy in his hand

Kei turned to him,"How many does that make us?"

Kyo sighed as he thought about it,"Tonight? 12 earlier today 15 all together 27..."he said

Kei frowned,"3 people short?"

Kyo also frowned, it was their job as angels to keep Fuzen streets clean and it was also their job to destroy any threat that came towards Fuzen. Kyo looked up at the sky, he felt something about the starless night yet he didn't know what it was. He shrugged his shoulders and patted Kei so they could get back to work...

What ever was coming...Kyo and Kei would kill it...


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2011)

*Takuya*

The boy walked into the town slowly, he had no intention of hurrying up with this since he wanted to do it properly. This time he was going to get his first katana, for someone like him who loved the swordsmanship  this was a very important moment. The town he just entered was the Tetsuka town, a little town with a mid class population where most of the people had business running all around the place, actually the town was more like a big commercial district. Kurogane recommended him to go to that place searching for a good quality sword, something that could fit the Hyomatsu.

Looking around the only things he was able to see were businesses everywhere, from food stands to weapon stores, probably anything that you would want to buy was there."I wonder what kind of katanas i am going to find"he said while walking, his hands behind his head as he was moving carelessly, the place was just too peaceful to be even with the guard up. 

Crash!!!....suddenly the sound of a window being broken was heard, Takuya turned to see in the direction of the sound.*"Someone get him!! He is a thief, a thief!"*an oldman coming out from a building shouted starting to run behind the man who stole something from his store. The person who apparently was the thief ran into Takuya who acted by impulse and ducked only to make a low kick making the little scum to fall only to be knocked out by the fist of the kid."Shit, I acted by instinct..."he said but something called his attention.

There lying on the ground something wrapped in a sheet, apparently it was what that thief stole. The boy got caught by the atmosphere of the object therefore he took it and unwrapped it only to discover that what the unconscious man was trying to get; it was a Katana, the sheath had some words in Kanji that said "God eater", as he drew the weapon a little from it?s sheath he was able to see the hilt that had white, black and red colors in it, but what called his attention even more was the blade, the reverse of it was black while the edge was red, a red color similar to the one of the blood.



Before he could drew it completely the voice of the old man of before stopped him*"Stop it! You shouldn?t draw out that sword!"*he said, Takuya got scared by the sudden shout sheathing the Katana again and looking kind of surprised at the oldman.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 10, 2011)

*Akira*

As Akira slowly started to lose consciousness, he noticed the figure turn away from him. Flexing his hand, he created an attracting force towards himself. Suddenly the blade flew out of the enemy's sheath and into his palm. "Rggghhhaaa!!" Suddenly the shrouded man turned back at Akira. Kicking off the tree, akira spun in a circle and slashed the shrouded mans neck open.


A fine, red liquid spewed from his neck and glittered in the pale moonlight. Splashing against Akira's white clothes and the tree's bark. Still spinning, AKira made the blade slice into the rope that held him aloft. The rope quickly snapped and dropped Akira atop the motionless body of his assailant. AKira coughed loudly, as he pressed the blade against the rope that binded his hands. "Geez. *cough* I thought I wasn't going to make there.." As his binding were cut, he slowly stood up and stared down at the mans body. The blood from his neck was being pumped out, at a slower rate until it finally stopped all together. "Who in the hell are you.." Bending down, he flipped his hood open. Revealing a ghastly appearance, almost like his own. "...you might of been there that night." Shuffling through his robes, he felt something in one of his pockets. Slipping it out, he then held it up to the moon light. Revealing a single letter.

*Z​*


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 11, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha - Raven*
> 
> Seemed liek thing with the Hokage will have to wait. He decided to head to the gates with Date and continue towards their next location. This the perfect chance of revealing his plans to Date. Soon as they were a safe distance from the village he said:
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha*
Branded Arc

Date looked at his cousin in wonder.  "Whoa...  That's crazy shit...  Jeez, man!  So you're som kinda super hero or something?  That's pretty cool.  And the name is awesome.  Heh... Raven, huh?  Alright, I'll do it.  I won't tell anyone and I'll call you Raven from here on out.  I think that this really could work, that this is something that could bridge the gap between the Uchiha and the rest of the ninja world.  And I'll help you whenever you need it."  Date smiled at his cousin and put up his hood, the raindrops starting to fall.  "Let's go, Raven.  We have work to do."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke| Relentless*

"Good going sheep..." Shinosuke smiled as his genin stood together and resembled a team. Zettai and Miho worked together very well, her genjutsu was rather rudimentary but the fact she even caught him in it was impressive. Then their was Zettai his attack was almost spot on and while he should have landed the blow it was to be expected he couldn't. Then their was Koji, out of all the genin he seemed to be the most "powerful" at the moment. Still he was an idiot and too one dimensional as a fighter having only used taijutsu to this point.

Koji's boots and scarf began to glow more violently than before as the dirt particles and rivulets of blood clung to both. He could feel himself become lighter and it was like his boots were itching to kick the ground. He loved the speed of his Dirty Boots which had seen a nice little bump from all the dirt it accumulated.

"The mission is to get the bird. We need to make an opening in order to complete the training."Koji said never once taking his eyes off of Shinosuke or Shinbird who was now perched on his shoulder.

*Kukukukuku*

"I'm the fastest one here. Which is why I will be the bait. You".He pointed to Miho when he said you.

We're going to rush him. Miho aim for the bird to get it away then back me up. I can't take him alone for long. And Zettai just get ready to shoot that bird down once it takes flight.Get it? Got it? Good!!!" Koji kicked the ground and propelled himself at his teacher. He was a blur, the ground breaking beneath his feet the only thing that betrayed his position. Subtlety didn't matter though, he was completely outclassed by his sensei so why bullshit. He was going to come at him as fast as he could.

Lunging forward he sent in a rocket of a right hook at Shinosuke who simply leaned back and and let the blow drift over him. Koji wasn't done spinning around and lashing out with a roundhouse kick, but Shin caught his foot. The boy's movements were erratic and quick, there was not true rhythm but that was made him dangerous. Koji jumped and spun his body bringing his other leg over trying to slam it into Shin's face, but his sensei simply pivoted and spun becoming a fulcrum as he threw Koji into the ground.

*Kukukukuku*

Koji quickly kipped himself up and kicked the ground propelling himself forward like a meteorite before disappearing from view.

"Relentless..." Shinosuke said under his breath as Koji was now above him, his leg raised and ready to be brought down on his sensei's head. Shinosuke smirked, it was Taiyou's kick and she was the only one allowed to....

Shin rolled forward abruptly having felt a presence from behind him, it was Miho with her blade drawn. He managed to move under Koji to dodge his blow. However his bird was no longer on his shoulder, but instead in the open and in Zettai's crosshairs.

---

*Koji Kazama LT| Shouri*

Koji was unusually quiet as he tried to take in the dynamics of the new group he affiliated himself with. He knew Hotaru and Thalia from around the way, but Tsugita was new and a Leaf. They all went on and on about their goals and themselves. Koji made sure to pay close attention to Tsugita. He had seen what Hotaru and Thalia had to offer in fights, he could handle whatever they dished out. Tsugita seemed a little too nice though, he stuck out like a sore thumb amongst the group. 

*Kukukukuku*

They called out to him as if to reassure him this group was a good idea. He needed allies in his fight against Peacecraft. He needed allies if he was going to stay alive. And Thalia was right they needed to get stronger, a lot stronger if they had any hopes of accomplishing their goals. Still he didn't feel like speaking up yet. He wasn't feeling especially chatty and these people were still strangers.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 11, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro could tell that was something wrong with the forests of Fuzen. There was no sound at all. There was no sound from anyother animal. Hakro and Spike howled for any answer from any creature that Spike could talk to and translated to him. They stilled got nothing till a husky brown female wolf came out of the brush. Hakro was thinking she was brave enough to hunt or try to find her missing pups. The brown wolf growled. Spike growled as his tail went from side to side. Hakro understan as he growled too in a kind matter. The wolf told them a few things then ran back under the brush. _"Whatever is coming to this village is trouble, if she said chaos. I wonder what happen to the other villages, this also crupted the forests as well. There is no hunt, what I said to my sister I wish I can take it back."_ Hakro and Spike ran past the cabin to the village of Fuzen as they jumped on a rooftop. Spike growled, "My sister is coming. she may hate my guts. I think we should live with her wherever she when she comes or live in the forests."" Spike growled as to comment before he sat down as they watched the veiw from above the city of Fuzen.

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

As they waited for the sun to go down their was not much activity till dusk as the shipment of drugs came in to take them and captured them at the moment. "So till dusk what do you want to do, we already found the underground." "Nothing much to do in this hick town sis, but becareful. They tak advantage of women who get rape and get high on crap." "I don't need you back at the moment and trust me for once, bro." "You need it because your sences could get block from sound or smelled or what other sences you have to see with." "Let's see how good a team we are at the moment, see if it is a flaw." "Don't question it, flaw that we need another mission together catch up later in a more serious situation then this." Hakro lookes up at the sky this was going to be along dy till the action starts at night.

Hakro sighed as he could get a peeked what the underground offers, but it would be high price for something keep but worth it. "You seen busy since I left, what have you been up too?" "Just doing stuff and train till I fall apart. I could say the same thing about you." "Almost the same, but different, if there is nothig to do set for catching up we could take a nap." "It is only day noon, I wanted to tell you something but really can't." "I already know that you are sorry for everything, but thanks for everything you crazy person." Hakro smirked as Spike howled for excitment as they waited for the sun goes down. Strange question do you miss the people you love?" "I leave that as a mystery to the pack leader and his wolves. Get ready the sun is about to go down." Akina nods as they stoped talking to each other and got up from the ground. Hakro turned into his wolf moved as Akina pulled down her headband over eyes and draw her reverse blade sword. They waited for the party to get started as they heard loud music before bursting in to stop the drug trade an put these guys behind bars.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo *

Kei was at the local caf? with her mother, Kei sipped her tea and smiled at her mother. Days had passed and her mother got slowly better, as long as Kei was doing her job she felt great. Kei placed her cup down as she looked up at the sky, she would bear any pain that it took to become an angel if that meant seeing her mother smiling day after day?

?You seem happy.? Taiyou said putting down her black tea, the blue sky and the bustling day of Fuzen rung out a peaceful and happy atmosphere. Kei nodded as she took one more sip of her tea

?You are finally better mother?Even if it just a little bit.? Kei smiled which made Taiyou laugh

?You act like a mother!? she laughed, ?I sometimes wonder Kei if it actually should be the opposite way around.? Taiyou shook her head as she took another sip before she felt someone on her shoulder. The person leaned down and gave her a kiss on the cheek, Taiyou smiled, her son was such a mothers boy?

?I see you girls are doing well.." Kyo smiled as he leaned back in the chair and then he finally turned to Kei, "We have a mission.."


----------



## Burke (May 11, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Takedown_

Zettai felt somewhat empowered as he stood in a sort of formation with his new teammates against their temporary enemy. One could say that he actually was feeling some excitement.

He looked out the corner of his eye to Koji whose boots seemed to be eradiating with power. Zettai had figured it was the source of his notable speed.

Just then, the boy that Zettai had not yet found respect for suddenly spoke out in the middle of the tension between them and their sensei. His words, a notable plan with the goal of getting the bird captured, and completing this ungodly testing exercise. Zettai knew his place in this plot, and prepared himself for it.

"Charge." He said lowly as his electrical energy built back up, and Koji kicked off headed towards shinosuke, a plume of dirt being left behind. Then, soon after, Miho too took off at a point where it seemed that their sensei's back was turned to her.

In an attempt to dodge them both, Shinosuke had made the fatal error of allowing to get spooked. In doing so, the creature spread its impressive wings and took off from its masters shoulders.

_"I hope this only paralyzes."_ Zettai thought as he positioned his hands and aimed towards the bird. He figured his power so that it would be a weaker stream, but would be much more accurate. Any more powerful, and it would be impossible to aim. Zettai then himself saw the bird take off from Shinosukes said, and readied himself.

"Electric Style: Charged Bolt!" he called out as an intense beam of electric energy shot from the nodes on his exposed palms, and traveled at a high speed toward the feathered foe.

Shinbird looked in Zettai's direction for a moment, and sensed the danger. The bird attempted a hard dive in order to protect itself, but there simply was not enough time as the charged bolt struck its small frame. Thanks to being a weaker charge, the bird was in fact only paralyzed, but it had more problems as it began plummeting towards the unforgiving ground, the bells on its claw chiming the whole way.


----------



## River Song (May 11, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *"Ooh, you like to play rrrrrough, do you?" *Len asked, smiling visciously. Wrapping his arms around her, he layed her down on a nearby park bench, kissing her passionately. *"What was that about my bad kissing skills?"*



"Maybe" she purred, shrugging off the shirt he had given her to wear." Look at us, isn't it customary to woo a girl pefore having pblic displays of affection." She took the top buttom of his shirt in between her teeth and umbutoned it with her teeth and tongue, All the while looking up at Len. She stoped though, this was going to fast. She shrugged back on the shirt and hegged it to her breasts. She had teased him enough so she knew he would come back for more. "I trust I will see you again."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 11, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro, Akina and Spike snuk into the underground as the musci played loud in the building. Hakro whisper to Akina, "We need to split up at the moment, who knows where they are hiding the drugs at the moment I only smelled dmoke that is making me high.' Akina whispers back, "that is a great plan let's get to it." "The signal is a weird howl." Akina nods as she split up from Hakro and went towards the room with the music playing loudly. Hakro and Spike, _"small town, small hideout for these crooks."_ He open the door on the right side on the hall as Hakro and Spike went into the room. Spike watch as a poker game was going on. Hakro noticed they were drunk or high at the moment and it was going to Hakro's head. "Punk, do you own us money before we kill you." "You said anyone who is going to kill me." He turns off the lights and attack the nearest person sitting close to it.

As he closed the door on the way out a bit scratch up for knocking out those people as he continue down the hall, hoping nobody descovery him yet from the snarling, the gunshots and smashed bumps on the guys in the room. He did not had time to heal himself yet. Spike following in persuit as he was also getting dizzy from the fumes. Meanwhile Akina enter the grand room with the music playing as their was so many activties going on. There was gambling, stripping ladies, drug trades and other trades going. _"I hope there is no assians that they are hiring at the moment."_ She went to the stage atleast she could pratice being flirty from time to time. To her is one way to get a man. She batted her lashes at the male leader of the group that was playing. She turn her shoulder trying to show off her breasts as well.

The band stopped for a moment as the guitar player umped down from the stage to meet her and flirt with her and maybe a little more too it the guy thought. "Do you mind if I go back stage with you" Akina said s she made some sexy move with her hair. The guy nods as he put his arm around her waist as his hand went down to touch her butt. Akina thoughts went somewhere else as they went back stage. Akina pushed the guy away and unsheath her reverse blade sword, making a uppercut to his jawline knock him out. She would be taking is place in the band for the rest of the evening. 

Hakro got lost as he followed the music tha was starting up again as he enter he saw Akina on the stage playing the guitar, _"hopefull nobody would noticed her and ask her to strip."_ He had the oppenty to sneak around the room with Spike thinking this the trade room where the drugs at before they got traded for whatever. "Strip for us lady" a few guys screamed up to Akina. The band stopped playing to see that the other guy was replaced. Akina took the chance and the guy out by hitting him with the guitar. She jumped off the stage as Hakro and Spike followed her down the hall and into a nother room with the drugs and a surprise waiting for Hakro, Akina and Spike.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 11, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "Atleast we all starving." She heard the water clone would not dissapeared intill another Kage smashed it at the moment. She also heard they be travling by water or something like that. Violet grabed her hand as she felt something at her feet, it was only puddles of water. She felt her whole body sink into a water place. Akina stayed calmed as she did not like swimming much as she felt it was cool and felt seaweed past by her ankles. She was wonder how long they could breath down here with out running out of breath. She only been a few places to swim but could tell this place had something to it to make special even deadly as a rose. She wish to see what it really look like but even with someone with sight they would get the same expresion of anyone who is blind or could see at the moment.
> .



*Darius*

Darius watched the watery scene in utter amazement. He admitted it was beautiful yet intimidating. The bottomless see thing made your situation look horrible if you were trapped in here. Imagining all this collapsing on him was a scary though. What a horrible death. "Ok you guys get ready to ascend once again." Violet said. Before Darius spoke he felt himself liquify and his head get woozy like when he entered. They were then transported back outside threw a glowing sploch that was on the roof which he guessed was a puddle but it was all happening to fast. In a blink they were outside back in the real world. He looked up to see a small restaurant. "Ok everyone lets eat. I don't know about you but i'm starving. This place is one of the best in the Land of Water!" Violet squeled. "Order anything its on the house!" she happily said skipping towards the restaurant. 

*Diana*

Dian absolutly loved the water world so she was disappionted upon leaving. It happened all so fast that all she saw was the watery world and then in a blink of an eye and a woozy feel they were out in the real world in front of a small restuarant. "Ok everyone lets eat. I don't know about you but i'm starving. This place is one of the best in the Land of Water!" Violet squeled. "Order anything its on the house!" she happily said skipping towards the restaurant. Diana cocked her head. Was it really that good here the food? She shrugged. Might as well order seeing as it was all on Violet. She wondered what they served. When they got there she saw they served rice balls, dumplings and other traditional food. She ended up order dumplings while Darius ordered rice balls. Violet ordered...everything.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Taiyou watched as the two kids crowd around the mission, she was glad that they were finding happiness, but she still was a mother and she could notice the change in their eyes as they sometimes looked at her. Taiyou looked down at her cup, did she fail them? She prayed not, she felt someone hands on hers..When she looked up it was Kyo, he was smiling at her...

"We are going to leave now mother.."he said while smiling

Kei smirked as she placed some money down on the table,"We promise to come back safely and since we had to cut our day short it time its my treat.."Kei smiled

Taiyou smiled,"Bye...Be safe now..."Taiyou smiled as she watched as her kids got up and left, they turned around once and waved good bye and Taiyou smiled...Where was Takashi when she needed him..

---

Kyo looked down at the ground beneath them, it was going to be a long time tracking this girl. He wondered if she was as young as them or as old as mother. It wouldn't surprise him if Crust sent them on a life threatening mission to make them grow some more back bone. He looked at the mission and where the girl has been and then at Kei...

"..."Kei looked at him and then looked down at the mission and watched as Kyo placed the mission in his back pocket

"We are going to kill her..."Kyo clearly stated as he tapped his foot on the ground,"Crust clearly doesn't care."

Kei looked up at the sky,"She deserves to die...Anyone that betrays Fuzen...Will meet their end.."Kei said and soon she rushed forward as Kyo ran behind her..

Charlotte was last scene eating dango at a nearby shop around Konaha and that was where they were going to start


----------



## Chronos (May 11, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Date Uchiha*
> Branded Arc
> 
> Date looked at his cousin in wonder.  "Whoa...  That's crazy shit...  Jeez, man!  So you're som kinda super hero or something?  That's pretty cool.  And the name is awesome.  Heh... Raven, huh?  Alright, I'll do it.  I won't tell anyone and I'll call you Raven from here on out.  I think that this really could work, that this is something that could bridge the gap between the Uchiha and the rest of the ninja world.  And I'll help you whenever you need it."  Date smiled at his cousin and put up his hood, the raindrops starting to fall.  "Let's go, Raven.  We have work to do."



*
Ikuto Uchiha*

A hero...

The words surrounded his thoughts over and over again. He liked the idea of being called a hero though he wasn't aiming so far... Though the idea was interesting. He continued to move towards their location. He couldn't see any check points of any kind. He closed his eyes behind the mask, slowly forcing chakara into his eyes he slowly opened them, the pigment of the eye had changed from brown to a bright red, while the swirl of the sharingan adjusted it self until , Ikuto's focus had finally reached it's max. All seemed so clear with these eyes, he could sense so much with this simple keke genkai.

"I would never have imagined... I'd be a hero. Nor will I ever think myself as one."

In the surrounding darkness that the forest tree emanated he continued, his feet stepping in a branch and soon with a sturdy push he moved to the next one and the next one. 

"I'm only doing this for my clan... And I made a promise to someone that I would protect them. This persona of mines will help in the future. I'd be- no the Uchiha will regain their lost pride. I'm confident about it."


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

They ran and soon they were in the outskirts of Konaha, they roam around as they looked for the woman. Or girl. Who ever or what ever she was going to die. Kei and Kyo over a couple of months became the next best thing in Fallen Angels. Well that was what Jo told them and Crust nodded in agreement. So all their missions will be harder and the risk was much more...

Kei finally stopped and used her electricity to sense anything else around her...

...Found somone...

"Kyo!"Kei called out causing her twin to snap his head and ran towards her. He landed to her side before she took off to a valley of a field of flowers. There the girl sat with a bunch of flowers in her hands. She seemed their ages, maybe just a slight bit older..Kyo looked at Kei and she nodded..

Kyo walked out in front,"Hello..."Kyo called out causing the girl to snap her head up in fear,"My name is Kyo Aosuki and behind me is Kei Aosuki.."

_"...A-A-Aosuki.."_she stuttered as she realized her the name of her old Kage...

Kei nodded as Kyo continued,"We are here to bring you in.."Kyo smiled,"So you can either come quietly or we will use force.."

The girl dropped her flowers and began to ran in the opposite direction

Kei smiled as Kyo did too,"I was hoping force"


----------



## Olivia (May 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Not being able to fall asleep she slowly stood up and walked over to Koji, and once getting near enough she sat down. She wasn't sure what to say at first, but then she softly said "Koji..." She closed her eyes and then continued with "You've been quiet---I didn't think you were the quiet type, but hey I could be wrong. So, you can't sleep also? What's on your mind?"


----------



## Chronos (May 11, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uchiha LT *

In search of the weapon he had just read about he seated out along side his sister to the Shrine of Clouded Azure located somewhere near the land of Fire. They've been walking for days and stopping in small inn along the way. There tired of searching, but Ikuto needed this blades for his quest for power. Shana was just bored with daily life in the village so she just wanted to go out and have some fun along side his brother.

"So are we there yet?"

Ikuto smirked as he pointed at the mountain in the distance. The shrine could be seen from were they were at and Ikuto said. 

"At the top of that mountain are the blades "Hearts of the Azure"

"How can you be so sure it'll pick you? I mean you did say that it only feeds on those who it wishes to corrupt."

"I'm not sure."

Ikuto and Shana continued down the road as they continued their conversation.

"So you're just gambling then?"

"Maybe."

"That's reassuring."

"Like I said I can't be too sure. The blade has life and can't be sure it'll pick me to be it's wielder. But, I also can't just let it out of my reach that blade can give me the strength I so desire."

"Why are always like this? Those books will be the end of you."

"I've gained my strength from those books!"

"All you do is read! Half of the time you're not even home anymore. You're either somewhere around the village reading your history books or training. And you hate over working yourself."

"If you only knew..."

"What was that?"

"Nothing."

Ikuto and Shana soon reached the stairs of the mountain that reached towards the blades. Ikuto and Shana walked up the seemingly long stairs until they've reached the top and found themselves in front of the black blades. Ikuto soon walked up to it and grabbed them. Soon his eyes and body started to emanate a dark chakara around him. Ikuto fell to his knees, with excruciating pain flowing around his body he pulled the blades out. The blades saw his heart. A decided young man with the power of one of the most know clans... It was perfect. 

"Ikuto! IKUTO!! Let go of the blades."

She tried taking the blades from him but a shock stopped her half way. One man soon came up the stairs, he took a long stare at the blades and said.



"So it finally decided it's wielder. Now it's about time YOU handed that blade to me."

Ikuto stood from the ground. The blades chakara had soothe along his own. His eyes had changed color one red and one green and his hair had turn a the color of snow. He passed his hand along his hair lifting it and giving it a new style as he look back at the man and said.



"The blades are mines now. If you want them come and get them."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2011)

*Takuya*

The little swordsman looked at the old man who told him not to unsheathe the sword, by the look of the man he was like seventy years old maybe some years more. He had long white hair tied up in a pony tail, he had a long white mustache as well. As soon as the man get close enough of the mercenary he took the katana from the boy?s hand *"Thanks for the help kid...but you shouldn?t touch this sword, it is dangerous"*the man said and began to walk back from wherever he came."Hey wait old man, why shouldn?t it be unsheathed?!"he asked. The man just looked at him and made him a signal to follow him.

They arrived to a weapon store, there things like kunais, shuriken, strings, smoke bombs, swords and even guns were being sold in that place.*"You really want to know why?"*putting the katana on the desk and then looking at the boy"Yes I mean...it has to be something special i felt it when I touched it"the boy said, the man nodded noticing that probably the guy knew something about swords since he was able to notice the weird feeling that the sword gives once someone looks at it.

*"I was inherited with this katana by my family. It has belonged to us for a long time actually one of my ancestors was the one who forged the sword. This katana has the special characteristic that it can?t be broken no matter what, being it a sharpest katana, a gun or a big weight trying to crush it, it just won?t break also it doesn?t matter how much time it passes, it won?t stain. You can say this is all what this katana has but..."*the old man explained"But..."Takuya said as well interested in the story*"...I?m sure that this weapon is cursed"*he said"Cursed?...what are you talking about, old man?"the boy asked again, he was not the kind of guy to understand how can a sword be cursed.

*"It has been in my family for years, my ancestors were swordsmen with exceptional skills but no matter how good they were, whoever that dared to use this sword die in battle, I got this one just after my brother died while using this thing., that is the reason why I can?t allow anyone to take it nor unsheathe it even by accident"*he said though Takuya just frowned"That is bullshit old man, I don?t believe in things like curses, fate and such stuff...I do not want to insult you but if your ancestors died it was because they weren?t good enough"the Hyomatsu said without hesitating a little while picking his words.

*"Don?t be silly, kid. This sword can end the life of whoever that dares to wield it"*he said again"Then why haven?t you gotten rid of it if you hate it that much? You could sell it"the boy stated but the man just shook his head*"You do not understand, I do hate this sword but also i can?t just get rid of it and give it to someone who surely will end up dead...I need to find someone that could not be affected by the curse of this weapon"*taking his head while worrying though Takuya?s voice took him out from his thoughts"Then I want it!"he said and put money on the desk"30,000 Ryos, I?m giving you this money in exchange for this katana"he said and took the weapon and unsheathed it *"Wait what are you doing?"*the man asked"I?ll show you that all that talk about curses is bullshit".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 11, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina felt woozy again as they resurfaced in front of a small restraunt what Akina know about as it was spooken. She did not know most of the places in the water counter. By Violet's reaction it must be her favorite placed to eat at when she got the chanced when she was not busy. As they enter the smell of the food that was cooking and being served for everyone in the restruant. She heard that everyone already had order set for her. She order rice cakes as this as a nice place to be at the moment as she heard Violet order almost everything. She smiled as she was having a good time with her allies. As she was served her rice balls with some tea to go along with it. She started to eat it and was so good, like any other good cook or chef could like but not get fat from it. "That was pretty good rice cake," as she takes another bite out of the rice ball.

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

As Hakro, Spike and Akina was surrounded by the people of the small underground at the moment as they pulled out any type of weapon to hurt Akina, Hakro and Spike. Hakro saw the wicked grins on the people of the underground at the moment. Akina could smelled the stenk of cheap perfume and the smelled of drugs. "I take my side of the people that are about to attack and I tak my side." They were back to back as Spike growled as he was ready as well as Akina and Hakro was ready as well. The people attack from all sides as Hakro put a genjutsu on them before attacking like a beast with Spike. Akina stood still as she formed the dome inside her mind as she went on the recounter with her two swords.

As the fight came to the end they stop the underground and their clients mother to a new life or away from these people. Akina, Hakro and Spike rounded up the last of the people that was still left. "Where is the boss?" "I doubt a amall underground the boss does not show up much, making his money on the bigger undergrounds. Everything is done let's pay a visit to Mac, he is up anyway." "It is three in the morning." "Whatever babe," rubs his hands over Akina's breasts. She punches him and drag him out of the underground, as Spike followed them back to Mac's place. Akina put Hakro on Spike's back as they walked the streets she knock on Mac's door as she waited for an answer.

Mac opens the door, "it is good to see you guys again." "Hey it was no problem at all, we see you later." "Wait here is the money for being hiri for being the ninja for the mission. Akina smile it felt good to do so because she did no did so all night. Mac smiled back as he gave 50,000 to her as he yawns. "Have some good dreams," Mac nods nd Akina leaves his house as she breaths in freash air too as she meets up with Hakro till we are not high of drugs at the moment as she and Spike walked backed home to the cabin to get some sleep as Hakro was knocked out on Spike's back as they walked through the small village back to Fuzen as she felt her first mission was completed.


----------



## Chronos (May 12, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uchiha LT*

Ikuto lifted Shana from the ground. He help her and the looked at her directly at her eyes a smooth, yet warming smile was reflected on Ikuto's lips. She noticed how his eyes ahd turned red and green all of a sudden and his hair had completely changed from the blades influence. She could not believe that the boy in front of her was really her brother. It felt like a dream his snowy white hair along with his eyes, where nothign she's ever seen before.

"Are you alright?"

"Ikuto.. your eyes and hair..."

"I know.... Shana-Nee get up. I need you to take out the goons around this area there's a total of three down there."

Ikuto pointed teh location as he helped his sister up form the ground. She was curious about how he knew this all of a sudden though Ikuto just tilted his head. While give her a look of "Get going". She did not ask and left the boy to the man who stood before him. Also with a blade at hands and a calming smirk crossing his feature. With a swig as in to intimidate Ikuto he said.

"It' been years since I've been trying to pull those twin blades from that shrine. You can even sense people hearts too. It's nice to see that someone had a heart pure enough for it to want to corrupt it. Now hand-"

" I can sense your men all around my sister now... there having quite the hard time."

The mans smirk turn into a cold and ugly frown. He pointed the katana up to Ikuto's eyes. He didn't like how the boy responded. Ikuto with a smile and a calm stare in his eyes he activated his sharingan and said. "It seems like the sharingan from one of my eyes is green now. It matters little it's about time I show of to you the power of this blades." Ikuto quickly slashed the katana away, the clash of the Hearts of Azure was so strong that it had cut in half his katana with incredible ease. The man quickly took yet another blade from one of his sheaths and in an attempt to slash Ikuto's chest he quickly did a vertical swing. Ikuto moved his body and the blade had missed its impact. Ikuto soon did a 360 kick, but then a burst of flame had appears on his leg and impacted the mans back sending him hurling towards the empty shrine.

"What... was that?"

"One of the abilities of the blade. to freely manipulate my element at will. Though sadly my Fire type jutsu will still need hand seal for it, but this is still good."

Ikuto ran towards him, but stopped half way. He had throws a few jabs in the air that released three fireballs that hurled towards the man at a considerable speed. The man turned and shielded himself with his arms. 

The fires soon engulfed his body. Ikuto walked towards the man and looked down at him. "You're body seems pretty messed up now. You'd better see a doctor and patch those burns up." The man covered in the flames that Ikuto had thrown had force himself to stand "You brat! You cursed brat!" 

"You're voice sound different. I'm warning you. Don't continue." The man did no listen. He continued to take his final blade and head towards Ikuto. Ikuto closed his green sharingan eye and looked at him with his red one. He rushed towards the boy and without a moment of hesitation Ikuto three sided blade had stabbed the man on his stomach. Blood poured out of it none stop Ikuto the saw as the man choked on his own blood, and finished him to put him out of him misery.

Shana arrived shortly her face  had a few bit of blood on it. It seemed she had finished with her side.

"So... He's dead."

"He was wanted around this parts, No?"

"Yeah... Let's leave. You already got what you wanted."

"I wish it wouldn't had to end like this."

"You're a ninja. This is part of our job."

"I know." They turned their back from the shrine and continued back to the village.


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

Kei was running right behind the girl, her eyes locked on to her target. There were no trees or grass, just the girl in front of them. Kyo was running behind her, as they watched as she looked back over her shoulders and started to pick up her pace over the two twins. She only turned around to throw kunais at them, but Kyo quickly got in front of Kei and blocked the incoming weapons...

" We can't  fail.."  Kyo reminded Kei as they ran side by side

Kei eyes narrowed,"We won't fail.." she said matter of factly as she prepared her finger and aimed it like a gun. At the tip of her finger a little tiny orb of electricity was being powered up and then she pulled that finger back and it zoomed at the girl...

BAM

The land under her exploded causing her to topple down a hill... Kei watched as the girl struggled to get up and started to run again. Kei took note that she had no and she meant no skills as a ninja...

"She just should stop running..." Kyo said as he rubbed the back of his head

Kei feet began to spark up,"There is no running from Fuzen punishment..." she said as the lighting began to rise from her feet to the rest of her body

"Spark..


----------



## Chronos (May 12, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uchiha LT*

It's been about three days since they've left the village. Shana had rented a small apartment with a hot spring near the check point that headed towards Sunagakure. I'm still in shock about what had happened in the shrine. I'm actually able to manipulate the fire element at my will. Does this mean that I'm reaching closer to my goal to be stronger? I don't know exactly why, but my hair and eyes changes color ever since I picked that weapon up. They say that the weapon is created to corrupt the mind of whoever is in possession of it. I feel its greed, its anger, its desire, its strength, its malice, its blood lust... Yet, I don't feel affected by the blade. Is it something that will be in effect during time? Or is it only a rumor an urban tale created by whoever made it so that it would never be taken. For whatever reason I have the Heats of Azure now. And its chakara is now my chakara. We've became one with each other. I am able to sense peoples desires... no more like, read peoples hearts. Tell if they really have evil or good in their hearts. I don't understand it very well and can't read this senses very well either. But I'll try to master their power and make it my own.

Ikuto rote in small book he held, sitting on the opened widows wood. The breeze was easily calming his body, his mind. Making him sleepy without Ikuto even noticing. The sound of a wooden door sliding open was heard, Ikuto slowly moved his gaze towards the door to see that his sister was on the other side of the door, a towel wrapped around her body and as she gave a slight sigh of relief and satisfaction with a huge smile and a stretch of her body she reached the closet and said.

"Ahhh~! It always feels so good to take a dip in the hot spring. Do you think, Ikuto?"

"Yeah, It's always nice to take a break I guess."

"I see your hair and eyes had changed, but your personality is still the same."

"I'm not gonna change just because my physical did."

"Whatever."

She said as she threw the towel towards Ikuto's face, who as soon as Ikuto turned had meet with his line of vision, crashing with his face and covering him. 

"Doon't peek~!"

"As if I would!"

Ikuto looked back out the window and threw the towel back at her with out making eye contact with her.

"So Ikuto?" She said as she got into her yukata. As Ikuto ignored the fact that her sister was dressing behind her, he distracted himself with the sight of people around this small town. He laughed at how people looked at him and pointed at his hair color. It was like they've never seen someone with white hair before.

"Ikutooo~!"

"What is it Shana-Nee?"

"You can look now."

"I don't want too."

She pouted.

"You don't trust me?"

"Nope."

"Smart kid~!" She continued dressing herself her attempts to bother Ikuto were no naught, but as soon as she finished she walked next to him and said.

"But seriously, why the sudden interest in getting stronger?"

"I made a promise to someone."

"Oh?"

"I said I wanted to get stronger to protect the world and her. I also need strength if I ever want to get stronger for the clan."

"So it is a girl."

"It's not only for her..."

"Whatever the reason you've changed. This girl must be really special."

Ikuto was lost in his thoughts as soon as she said. That was this really Kei's doing he was trying to get stronger. He did want to protect her so... his efforts would be to naught anyway. Yet, he wanted to protect this girl with his life.

"Yeah, she is."

"So when do I get to meet her?"

"Never."

"That's not fair!"

"Life isn't fair!"

"It never when you're around."

"Deal with it. I'm heading to the spring."

"I'll go with you~!"

"Like hell you will! You already took a dip in it."

"But..."

"Stay!"

Ikuto took a towel and headed towards the springs.


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki * 

Kyo stepped back as he watched his sister began to light up before taking off like lighting, when she touched the ground, she had sped up. Kyo could tell the change in her body movement. Like that of an animal, she rushed towards the girl with lighting speed every time her feet touched the ground she had gotten faster and faster...

Kyo smirked...They did get stronger...

Soon Kei was in front of the girl before the girl even knew what the hell was going on. Kei had slammed the back of her hand into the girls face causing her to fly backwards and hit a tree with temendous force...Kyo smirked as he jumped down the hill and watched as his sister grab the girls neck before she could even react....

Kyo clapped his hand, "Nice...Nice..." he said to his sister as her only focus was on the girl in front of her...

_"...Please...Don't kill me...."_Charlotte begged which made Kyo smirk and his sisters eyes narrowed, she hate beggers.

"This is the price you pay for leaving your home..." Kyo said as his hand began to heat up and then slowly inched towards her...Charlotte moved away from his extremely hot hand.. "Sad though you have to die."

Charlotte did something that made Kei face drop from serious to fear...As she looked at them with a wide grin

_"Who the fuck said I was dying?"_

*BOOM*


----------



## River Song (May 12, 2011)

*Yata*

"This is a variation of the bell test"Joane shouted "There are five bells hiden on your enemies." Hearing this Yata created five senbon out of glass to test the waters. There were five of them and they went flying in diferent directions. Four came into contact with copies of himself and they dispersed in a cloud of smoke. One however lodged himself into a body but the body did not disperse. Instead it started to bleed. Working out that some of the clones were shadow clones and some were real he shouted " I think the ones that have material bodies have the bells on them!"


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki * 

The explosion blew Kei and Kyo away from each other, but they quickly got back up, with just some dirt and scratches they knew they could take more. They took more pain than this, as the cloud of dirt began to disappear the girl came out of the smoke and brushed back her hair and smirked. The girl that seemed to be just a tiny dear became something like a snake in a minute....

Kyo turned to Kei, "We did ask for a challenge.."

Kei nodded and then she rushed the girl  with Spark still in effect she had gotten crazy fast as she rushed though the girl causing her t o look back not noticing that Kyo was right behind her. Once at close range Kyo slammed his fist into her right cheek sending her flying in Kei direction and Kei slammed her leg into the girl left cheek causing her to fly back to Kyo

It was like a game of pong for a good minute before Kei purposely miss the girl causing her to slam into the ground...

Kei eyes narrowed as she landed on the ground and her body arched ready for a follow up move....

Kyo eyes widen as he watched the girl neck cricked back in place....And her smirking became something like that of a watch

_"What did I say??...I am not going to die any time soon..."_

Kyo and Kei smirked....This was going to get fun!!

*Kyo Aosuki: LT * 

Kyo walked though Konaha with his hands in his pockets and his body radiating with brimming confidence and a grace that only a man would have. his outfit was that of a business suit and no one would consider the guy that was walking down Konaha streets was actually a Fuzen ninja, let alone the Kage of Fuzen...

Kyo grumbled as he straighten up his tie for the fifth time...

If Kei was here she would help him...But he knew that Kei was on important business with his mother and that she needed them both to do this job. He smirked as the thought of his first mission as the Kage candidate was that of a foregin mission...

"Heh...Interesting place konaha is...Kinda dead for my taste..."Kyo commented as he walked on


----------



## River Song (May 12, 2011)

*Rika LT*

She walked through the streets, her hair whipping in the wind. The leaf vilage was such a dull place. She took a breath of air in savouring the smell of the growing flowers. Being blind wasn't that bad and it was even better when all your other sense's were enhanced.

There was a boy near her she could smell the crisp suit and what she beleived was colone. She could here him fidling with something as she walked closer. "Heh...Interesting place konaha is...Kinda dead for my taste..." she heard the boy say, what a whiney little brat. "Well if you think its dull why don't you brighten things up" she said turning her head in her direction


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki LT *

Kyo was walking to his destination until he heard someone smartly comment on his comment. This made Kyo smile, by the lightness of her voice and the non threating aura. She wasn't his enemy or so he thought, and she wasn't another angel or else his head would be rolling already. He turned to the girl and smiled at her...

"My style of brighting things up....Is some what different.."he smiled at the girl as he purred at her, kinda cute she was of course,"But I already see the light of day right about now~"


----------



## River Song (May 12, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kyo Aosuki LT *
> 
> Kyo was walking to his destination until he heard someone smartly comment on his comment. This made Kyo smile, by the lightness of her voice and the non threating aura. She wasn't his enemy or so he thought, and she wasn't another angel or else his head would be rolling already. He turned to the girl and smiled at her...
> 
> "My style of brighting things up....Is some what different.."he smiled at the girl as he purred at her, kinda cute she was of course,"But I already see the light of day right about now~"


*Rika LT*
"I'm sure that worked on all the high-class whores from were your form but you will have to work harder to get any of this"  she said gesturing to her body. " I would make a similar cheesy coment but as you can see I can't see" she phrased looking at Kyo wide eyed, so her Dojutsu was on show for the world. 

"And if you don't know about the blind eye, I just might have to cut these off" she whispered before hrabing his balls, they were a good size she could give him that. She gave a warning squeeze before retracting her hand. She was joking about castrating him ofcourse


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika LT*
> "I'm sure that worked on all the high-class whores from were your form but you will have to work harder to get any of this"  she said gesturing to her body. " I would make a similar cheesy coment but as you can see I can't see" she phrased looking at Kyo wide eyed, so her Dojutsu was on show for the world.
> 
> "And if you don't know about the blind eye, I just might have to cut these off" she whispered before hrabing his balls, they were a good size she could give him that. She gave a warning squeeze before retracting her hand. She was joking about castrating him ofcourse



*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He smirked, some bite was in this little dish which made him turn towards her and smirk a bit. All that bite, will be just great to break and watch her crawl on the floor and begging him to pleasure her. But Kyo knew better, she was right. She wasn't a whore...But she would soon be his whore. Which made him smile

"You are right...You not a whore but you are right about where I am from...We don't have whore...We have high class whore~"Kyo laughed but then she said something about not being able to see

That was even better but then she grabbed a part of his body that made him jump a bit, she gave it one good squeeze as she threaten to cut it off...How many times he heard that...

Kyo smirked,"For a blind girl...You know how to cop a field."


----------



## River Song (May 12, 2011)

*Rika LT*

She chuckled " You learn to adapt when all your senses are enhanced, and I mean *all* my senses are enhanced she said with a sugestive wink. She ran her tongue over her lips, tasting her lip gloss. She never wore much make-ep just lipglos and maybe foundation. She hated mascara with a vengence. "Now what brings you to Konoha, I know you're not from here because you don't smell of ramen"

She let her hand linger on the side of his thigh, stroking almost unnoticebly. It was fun to tease people. 

"Anyway, do you need someone to show you where you're going. I may be blind but i'm not drunk, a rapist or idioticly stupid so I'm a damn site better than other people


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 12, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Heroes

Date had opened his mouth to respond to Chrono when he froze, landing on a branch very still.  He rose a hand, letting Ikuto know to stop, but he was sure his cousin probably saw what was up ahead as well.  There were three men, all with a hitai-ate that had their village crossed out with an X.  They were talking loud and boisterously about taking over the Great Villages.  Date smirked and performed a handseal.  He focused his chakra as he dashed toward the enemy and when he got close to them he landed in the middle of all three of them, catching their attention.  "_Magen • Jigoku Gouka no Jutsu - Demonic Illusion • Hell Fire Technique_!"  Immediately, two of the three of them cast Kai and sprung in to attack.  One was wielding a katana and the other had a scythe.  The one who was still trapped in Genjutsu had a large sword without a tip on his back.  Date immediately drew his two Katanas and blocked their attacks, smirking and looking at the one on his right, with the scythe.  "Sorry, but you're not fast enough to escape my eyes."  He swung upward, knocking away the enemy's guard and sending a wave of fire toward one and a burst of cutting wind toward the other.  They dodged the attack and Date leaped away, putting a good deal of distance between them.  "You ready, Raven?  We got a fight on our hands."  He looked ahead at the men.

"Why have you taken over the villages?  For power?  You may have a strong enough military force to take over the villages you have conquered, but Konoha is still standing.  As a ninja of the Leaf I will never let assholes like you take over my home."  The men just laughed.  "Listen, brat, nothing you do can stop us.  We are the ones who will take over the shinobi world!"


*Date Uchiha LT*
Mission


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Mission: Fight My butler
> Client: Glen
> Rank: C
> Reward: 2p+15 (95,000 ryos)
> Descriptions: My butler can do it all, cook, clean, shop, and have a very great fashion sense. He can even fight! My butler is the best! And as his lady, he does anything to make me happy. But what would really make me happy if he stops fighting these low lives and get a real challenge! And I am choosing you to get the shit stomp outta ya!







Date read the mission over and gave a chuckle.  Kick some butler's ass for 95,000 Ryo?  Pfft.  He could do that in his sleep.  He pocketed the Mission Form and pulled on his cloak, pulling up his hood.  The place he had to go was a small village within the land of fire, it wouldn't be a very long trip.  He walked out of Konoha through the huge Leaf Gate and disappeared, taking off into the trees.  He leapt from branch to branch making his way toward the village where this butler of his client's would be waiting for him.


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika LT*
> 
> She chuckled " You learn to adapt when all your senses are enhanced, and I mean *all* my senses are enhanced she said with a sugestive wink. She ran her tongue over her lips, tasting her lip gloss. She never wore much make-ep just lipglos and maybe foundation. She hated mascara with a vengence. "Now what brings you to Konoha, I know you're not from here because you don't smell of ramen"
> 
> ...



*Kyo Aosuki: LT*

He smirked as he felt her hands linger on his thighs, shit she was messing with the devil himself. He smirked as she licked the glossy lip gloss from off her lips, those lips could be wrapped around something more...Thick...And that tongue seemed to do some good..

"Mmmm really now?"Kyo asked as he poistioned himself in front of her, his body heat began to pulsate off of him as he looked at her,"You know...I could take you right here...Right now and not give a darn.."

He then nodded his head at what she said, but then he pulled her close to him right on his pelves and slipped his hands in her back pocket...

"Girly...Keep playing like that and you won't be walking for days.."he warned before gripping her panties though her back pocket and pulling it upward

He then let go before smirking,"My name is Kyo Aosuki from Fuzen, I am running an errand for my mother the kage."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 12, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina felt woozy again as they resurfaced in front of a small restraunt what Akina know about as it was spooken. She did not know most of the places in the water counter. By Violet's reaction it must be her favorite placed to eat at when she got the chanced when she was not busy. As they enter the smell of the food that was cooking and being served for everyone in the restruant. She heard that everyone already had order set for her. She order rice cakes as this as a nice place to be at the moment as she heard Violet order almost everything. She smiled as she was having a good time with her allies. As she was served her rice balls with some tea to go along with it. She started to eat it and was so good, like any other good cook or chef could like but not get fat from it. "That was pretty good rice cake," as she takes another bite out of the rice ball.



*Darius*

He watched in horror as Violet devoured all her food like an endless pit. Yet what he noticed was that she didn't drop any or stained her clothes. Dis she practice this? "Your such a pi-" before he finished his face was shoved in his food. "I wouldn't finish that sentence if i were you." Violet said sweetly though there was a threat in her tone. He lifted his face that was now covered in his rice balls. Diana burst out laughing. He glared at her. "You deserve it. Calling a girl that word or others closely associated to it is a big mistake." Diana lectured. "Excatly right?" Violet said high fiving Diana. Darius grumbled. Girls and their appearance. He was stating the truth. "Girls" he mumbled. Diana slapped his head sending him into his food again.

*Diana*

Diana watched in amazement at how Violet ate all her food. She knew how to put it down yet she was thin infact perfect in body. What was her secret? She would have to ask latter.
"Your such a pi-" she heard Darius start but before he finished his face was shoved in his food. "I wouldn't finish that sentence if i were you." Violet said sweetly though there was a threat in her tone. He lifted his face that was now covered in his rice balls. Diana burst out laughing. He glared at her. "You deserve it. Calling a girl that word or others closely associated to it is a big mistake." Diana lectured. "Excatly right?" Violet said high fiving her. Kid did not know how sensitive girls were when it came to that. "Watch out your in an all girl group so watch it." she said looking at Akina and winking.


----------



## Chronos (May 12, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Date Uchiha*
> Heroes
> 
> Date had opened his mouth to respond to Chrono when he froze, landing on a branch very still.  He rose a hand, letting Ikuto know to stop, but he was sure his cousin probably saw what was up ahead as well.  There were three men, all with a hitai-ate that had their village crossed out with an X.  They were talking loud and boisterously about taking over the Great Villages.  Date smirked and performed a handseal.  He focused his chakra as he dashed toward the enemy and when he got close to them he landed in the middle of all three of them, catching their attention.  "_Magen • Jigoku Gouka no Jutsu - Demonic Illusion • Hell Fire Technique_!"  Immediately, two of the three of them cast Kai and sprung in to attack.  One was wielding a katana and the other had a scythe.  The one who was still trapped in Genjutsu had a large sword without a tip on his back.  Date immediately drew his two Katanas and blocked their attacks, smirking and looking at the one on his right, with the scythe.  "Sorry, but you're not fast enough to escape my eyes."  He swung upward, knocking away the enemy's guard and sending a wave of fire toward one and a burst of cutting wind toward the other.  They dodged the attack and Date leaped away, putting a good deal of distance between them.  "You ready, Raven?  We got a fight on our hands."  He looked ahead at the men.
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha- Raven*

Raven heard as the two laughed and made a comment with eh found funny. "The world you sought for the shinobi of the world is laughable." Raven soon pointed his blades towards the his targets soon their engulfed themselves in a wave of fire. That revealed his other weapons The Twin blades known as Hearts of the Azure. Ikuto did not hesitate to start emanating fire from his hands that held the blade, he turned the blade backwards his thumb pressing down on the hilt of the blades. Under the mask Ikuto has a smirked that crossed his lips. Thinking that this battle wouldn't last too long.

"It's about time I showed how to really manipulate fire. My fire bending skills are quite something." Said with a serious tone the flames rotated around Ikuto like aura for the ground, swirling around him. Ikuto soon threw one jab powerful jab in the air. In which it released a wave of fire that headed towards the enemy troop the two out of shock stood still, but retaliated snd dodged the attack though it had impacted the one under the genjutsu.

"I'm able to manipulate fire at my will now, Date. This blades are the cause of it. If you didn't notice my hair is showy white now as well and my eyes are red and green. Also the green eye doesn't turn red once the sharingan is active it just gain the tomoe. All influence of these blades. Just in case, they break my mask, this could be a great cover for my Uchiha appearance. Anyway, let move and end this fight. "


----------



## Kei (May 12, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

The girl came at them with power and Kei dodged her first attack by sliding downwards and Kyo jumping up. She was fast, Kei smiled so being a missing ninja did mean something. Did some people get strong? Just like her mother? She smirked as she landed back on the ground behind her and tried to kick her but she dodged, Kyo came rushed at Charlotte but she grabbed his arm and send him flying over her shoulders...

She smirked,_"I told you I can't die!!"_

"You will die!"Kei said and soon the whole area between her and Kyo became a lighting barrier bright and dangerous. The sound of sparks was heard as Kyo got up and brushed off the dirt off his shoulders...

"...Lets go..."Kyo growled and both him and Kei rushed her, she dodged their first blow by grabbing both of their arms and sending them flying in the opposite direction but Kyo and Kei reaction time was out of this world so they landed on the ground inches away from the barrier...

Kei eyes narrowed...She will end this!


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard Darius almost called Violet a pig. his face was smashed into his food,she started laughing. "We women can kick some butt don't forget it. She started to blushed as she could not hide it. She ate her rice balls' hopefully not chocked it if Darius commented on it. She kick his butt as Violet winked at her. She tough he was cute anyway as she caught Violets meaning to her wink. To Akina she grow some in Kirifrom being a chid to a teen


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 12, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina heard Darius almost called Violet a pig. his face was smashed into his food,she started laughing. "We women can kick some butt don't forget it. She started to blushed as she could not hide it. She ate her rice balls' hopefully not chocked it if Darius commented on it. She kick his butt as Violet winked at her. She tough he was cute anyway as she caught Violets meaning to her wink. To Akina she grow some in Kirifrom being a chid to a teen



*Darius*

Darius took the food from his face. "We women can kick some butt don't forget it. he heard Akina comment. "What!" he said displeased. He then saw her face slightly red. "See eating so fast makes your face red meaning its not healthy too..." SPLAT. His face was again shoved into his plate by Diana. "Mind your tongue boy. Remeber your in the presence of Ladies" she said. Darius grumbled something. "You aren't" but his was cut off as he was again shoved in the plate. Violet laughed. "Ok you guys calm down and lets finish eating. Darius no more comments that you might regret." she said devouring another plate of flood leaving it sparkly with no food left.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina wanted to smashed Darius face into his food as well but Dianagot to it first. she heard Violet to calm down to finish eating. She had nothing else to say as she sips her tea as she thought she had to work on her skills to find a guy. "Maybe some guys don't get it." She should kept her mouthshut thinking she thought that came out wrong."Sorry,I said that. I got" tongs tie, She went back to sip her tea as she collected her thoughts before speaking again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 12, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina wanted to smashed Darius face into his food as well but Dianagot to it first. she heard Violet to calm down to finish eating. She had nothing else to say as she sips her tea as she thought she had to work on her skills to find a guy. "Maybe some guys don't get it." She should kept her mouthshut thinking she thought that came out wrong."Sorry,I said that. I got" tongs tie, She went back to sip her tea as she collected her thoughts before speaking again.



*Darius*

"Wait, wait, wait what dont guys get? Your girl ob.." he shut his mouth choosing his words carefully as he felt Diana looking at him. She was ready to smash his face again in the plate and he did not want more rice up his nose. He started again."Your trait to eat more than males yet reamin healthy and fit." he said looking at Diana. She nodded in approval agreing with his choice of words.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 12, 2011)

*Takuya*

*"Prove what? how exactly do you will do it?"*the old guy asked not believing in the words of the guy"It?s easy, it will be a test of luck"he said and went over the owner of the store, then gave him the sword and walked back to the place he was before"You will throw the katana straight at me, it?s really sharp so it should be able to kill me or at least give me a serious injury...I won?t move from this place no matter what"Takuya said, the old man widened his eyes at the idea of the boy*"Don?t be stupid! you can really die, you know?!"*he yelled at the kid but Takuya just answered calmly"Don?t be a pussy and do it, old man...that way i can take it as mine...Oh and try to aim at my head the best you can"he said.

In the end the Hyomatsu boy convinced him to do as he said, Takuya was looking at the man while he was trying to aim at the face of the boy*"You ready?"*the old man questioned though Takuya only nodded*"Okay then..."*he said and in a fast movement he threw the sword at the boy. The eyes of the child narrowed a little, as he was able to see the katana flying at him slowly, a smile appeared in his young face as he just closed his eyes"/It will miss...only by a little but will miss/"he thought, when he opened his eyes, the katana was already stuck on the wall behind him as his cheek had a little bleeding cut on it"You see? this sword is just as normal as any other weapon here..."he said and took the katana only to go over the desk and take the sheath "I?m taking it"the boy said and left the building while an impressed old man remained inside not believing what just happened*"I went for the kill, i shouldn?t have failed at this distance..."*he said but then a smile appeared in his face*"That kid...hahahahahah...I hope to hear about him soon enough"*.

With this little incident Takuya got his first katana.


----------



## Chronos (May 12, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ LT*

*Madness*

Ikuto walked out of the hotel room late at night with a head ache. Shana was still sleeping soundly. Ikuto didn't feel good at all, his was suddenly in a large amount of pain in his head. He soon felt anger, hate, blood lust crossing through his body. He without noticing had left the town he was at and headed into the forest. Soon ambushed by a swarm of ninja. They all tried to corner Ikuto. Ikuto felt a sort of cold pleasure coming down his spine, murder..., murder... murder..., kill... kill... kill... KILL... KILL... KILL!!!

"DIE!!"

Ikuto soon took the blades he obtained and maimed every single on of these ninja.Ikuto eyes glowed as he spilled the blood of every that opposed him in this small slaughter house he had created in the forest. His laughter could be heard, it echoed in the forest along side all the screams of the ninjas, heads rolled body parts were dismembered, people were bleeding all over the place.

Soon Ikuto noticed his surrounding, coming back to his senses his hand dropped the blades to the ground. Eyes widen in fear, he looked around to see the mother of all slaughter houses. Fear stopped him from doing it, but he pushed himself to raise his hands in front of his eyes, to see all the blood marked in it. His face filled with the blood of this men that were slaughtered before him. He fell of his feet and he slowly moved his head to the side, ever so slowly. Left....................................... Right.............................Left..............................................Right.........................Left............................. Right

"No..."

Ikuto grabbed his head and tears started running down his eyes as he yelled at the top of his lungs.


"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT
*
Koji was distracted from his thoughts by a voice, he turned to face it's owner, Thalia Warholic. The "leader" of Shouri. Her voice was softer from the first time they had met, before it was full of insanity and malice now it was normal. It reminded him of himself and it made him very wary of her. Her interest and attempt to read him didn't sit well either. He wasn't looking for a friend he was looking for someone he could use to help him as he saw fit. Their goals were irrelevant and their reasons for joining were just as inconsequential in the eyes of the Viper.

"I'm fine. Their isn't much to say as far as I'm concerned. The way I see it this group has four like minded psychotic individuals who all need something done. I have no problem helping someone else as long as I get to play. In return I want the same assistance." He folded his arms as he spoke and their was an air of irritation in his words. It wasn't so much that he didn't like these people he had no intention of seeing them as more than tools. Tools don't talk or need to be listened to, they just get used.

"Still I gotta say this little cadre of mad cows is quite interesting. You're not normal Thalia. From the moment I met you on the rooftop I knew their was something off with you. So what do you really want out of this group?"


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked down at the ground, thinking it over, thinking of a proper answer. She gripped her fist as she lightly said "What do _I_ want out of this group? There is a few things I want out of this group, certain goals which may be unobtainable, but as long as _that_ never happens again then I'm all for anything." She sighed, she wasn't sure if she was getting anywhere. If they were to work together in the future then they should at least get along decently. 

"I know I'm not normal, my goal may seem inpredictable right now, but for now I need as many allies again, so don't be shocked if you are used to benefit me one day, however I do hope I will never have to _dispose_ of you, that would be a crying shame."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji could feel his more murderous side starting to creep in at Thalia's little threat, but the sadist in him needed to bait her. She was an interesting girl, pretty, powerful, and absolutely lethal. If he wasn't caught up in whatever it is he was doing with Kei he would be intent on biting Thalia in the good way. Still even if he was interested in someone else it would not prevent him from getting under Thalia's skin.

"Now listen here mutt."Koji put his face right in Thalia's space. He was definitely too close as he sort of leaned over her.

""I don't get used by anyone. I don't give a flying fuck who's group I belong to. I look out for my own interests, but if you can give me new prey to play with I'm in. You'll keep me around because you know I'm not a silly little herbivore. I'm the big evil, the boy born under an evil star, you didn't ask me to join you because of my glowing personality. You did it because you know I'm strong. I'll burst your bubble anytime you want Thalia. You look like you might need to get it knocked out real good."Koji was calm and collected as he spoke. He was somewhat menacing due to his off kilter calmness that hid the murder in his eyes. Still that same glint of murder radiated around him as he spoke.


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

Kyo clapped his hands as they were surrounded with the electric barrier, this was an interesting fight. An interesting fight indeed. That made him smile, something was creeping up on him. Something powerful like a 10 foot wave, this made Charlotte shiver a bit. This wasn't just an ordinary kid. But she knew automatically what she was getting herself into messing around with the kage kids...

"Hehehehe....hahahaha!!!" Kyo laughed as he clapped with gave off an menacing aura, "Man...You got me excited~ Fuck I haven't felt this way in a long time...Ahhh..." Kyo then brushed back his hair revealing his bright ice blue eyes

Charlotte looked at both of the kids...As she felt a threatening aura around them...Her head dodged from both of them and she ended up backing up as the two neared her. Touching the barrier she felt a painful shock...

"Electric barrier...My sister with her lighting element is so useful..." he said turning to his sister who was still in the corner looking at the girl, Kyo smiled as he could sense the rage...No the insanity ripping her apart

"...Kei....My darling Kei..."Kyo said as he neared his sister and touched her cheek running his hand up to her hair and putting his forehead against hers..."Let's kill her...."

And with that Kei grinned a sick and twisted grin and even though Charlotte view was blocked off by Kyo head of the girl face...She could see the eyes that was brimming with insanity....

"Ahhhhh...." Kei said licking her lips, "I am going to fucking enjoy this...Hehe~"


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/LT*

_Regret_

Morning rose... Ikuto sat in between the onslaught. He didn't know what do do anymore... Why did he do this. The tears that pour from his eyes had turned blood red. Ironic... after saying so much bullshit about being one of the Uchiha's that wouldn't give in into his anger. He comes and slaughter a whole bunch of ninja. Ikuto feels tired, he lost all his  hope, strength leaving his body. The blood of the innocent marked around his flesh and clothes. His body trembling uncontrollably, the fear and guilt of his actions had left a mark of guilt buried into his mind... 

"It's so typical..."

Ikuto said mumbling between words, He lifted his trembeling blood soaked hands up the his line of vision. His hands started trembling even more after he witnessed his hand. Though still with a tired look and his face his picked up his twin blades and threw them as far away from his as possible. But... the blades just returned to him. A burning flame emitted next to his hands and there they were. Ikuto soon gave up know that the blades would always return to him. 

"Was this really my doing?" He had gave in into the blades corruption for a second. He would never had believed in it if he hadn't witnessed it with his own eyes. "Why did you choose me?" Ikuto looked down at the blades, they didn't respond, they didn't answer. They just emanated their dark disgusting aura around them. "What am I gonna do now?"

Ikuto moved his line of vision towards the slaughter paradise. And said.

"After I've said so much... This happens. After I've gained so much. This happens. After I tried so hard for my plans to come to life. I screw up and slaughter all these people. Missing or not, It wasn't my duty to eliminate all these..."

Ikuto couldn't bare the sight. He closed his eyes, yet when he did the images of the slaughter were showing themselves to his, so he had little choice, but to keep them opened and watch his doing. With a sad heart Ikuto continued.

"Now... really. What am I to do? I killed cause of my own blood thirst... There's nothing honorable about that. What are people gonna think of me of my clan? This isn't good at all... I can't help, but...."

He stopped. It was useless to continued. The darkness enveloped the forest as only the voice of Ikuto could be heard in the darkness 

"What have I done?"


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo *

Kei rushed the girl and slammed her  into the barrier , the electric shock caused the girl to scream in pain. And this made Kei smiled as the feeling of passion rung down her whole body as the girl screamed in pain. Yes, yes, this was how a fight suppose to feel! Kei never felt this before! Never! Her eyes widen not noticing the crimson that was burning in her eyes

_"W-what are you"_ Charlotte asked as she dropped down to the ground, her wounds were burning from the impact of lighting. Kei smiled as she enjoyed the look of fear and pain that was being glared at her

Kyo smiled as he walked up to her, "....What are we?"Kyo asked almost hurt, "Why we demons young lady....Demons that protect Fuzen..."

Then Kyo released a heat of light that caused the whole barrier to act like a flare, Kei had already closed her eyes and so the light hadn't effect her that badly but when she opened them everything was still a little bright. She rubbed the irritated eyes and soon her eyes began to water to cool the pain in the back of her head

_"MY EYES!!! I CAN'T SEE!!! AHHHH!!!"_ Charlotte screamed and Kyo smiled before taking her hair into his hands and yanking her up to his eyes

Kyo smiled as his index and middle finger took a form of a v, "Let me help you~~"


----------



## River Song (May 13, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He was always a light sleeper, due to the fact that his nightmnare's kept him awake. Nightmare's of darkness an nothing else. He was not scare, he was just.... wary.He overhead Thalia having a conversation with Koji.


 "...dispose of you..."


"...evil star..."

These were some of the fleeting coments he heards as his eys flutered open. They were fighting, that was not good for group dynamic's. Of course he didn't truly give a damn about these people. He respected them but that was it. Now it was time to play the role of the servant waiting for the day to come where the firefly will burn the snakes, religons and every flower in existence.

"Stop fighting, it will only tear holes in our group and we are missiong-nin. If we don't have each other, who do we have?" That much was true withou these people Hotaru was going nowhere slowly.

*Rika LT*

"Why don't you then" she purred in his ear. She knew this was a chalange and she would not be the frst to back out. She bagn to nip and suck at his earlobe.

" I never said I didn't want it" she teased, drawing circles on his back with her fingers.

Her fingers started to drop lower and lower, leaving teasing touches at every piece of skin she could reach. She stopped at his navel and began to rup her thumbs along it. Let him resist her now


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji tilted his head once he heard Hotaru start to speak. He took a moment to look at the boy his anger bubbling slightly at the fact he would even think to challenge him. Koji didn't like it no not one bit.

*Kukukukuku*

"Watch your tongue you firefly trash. I'll bite you where you stand. I am Mugenshi, and my loyalty is still to Fuzenkagure. I didn't join up with you guys to make new friends. I did it... My reasons aren't what's important. The facts are simple.If you want friendship, companionship, or understanding sympathetic looks get a fucking dog. If you want the best there is, the best there was, and the best that there ever will be call me. I'll help you in return for your services down the road. Got a problem and we'll handle it right here right now!!" Koji was starting to lose himself he was getting uncharacteristically upset but he felt like tearing something apart. His bloodlust had not been sated and his adrenaline was pumping from the pressure of leaving home and now having to adjust to a new team.


----------



## River Song (May 13, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"Vipers, are only snakes and snakes eventualy die. Vipers are not above any other animal, just because they are born into a feared secies. It is up to the viper itself to rise above th rest and so far you haven't doen that. Th ehigh and mighty act is a stale old stereo-type, so I am here to build a bridge between strong shinobi. You act all powerful but compare yourself to the rest of us. Thalia is imortal. The other boy is an abrume. I am a master of a dying art and an adept medic. What do you have that puts you above us. You are not the best, no your just a tiny bit ahead of the crowd. The reason why to be the best requires contacts and help. he said this not in an angry trone but a tone of boredom. He was vigilant though as he attached chakra strings to Cheranu through the bandage's. He didn't want to fight but to be able to manipulate Koji one must show strength. Just what Hotaru was about to do.


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uchiha LT*

*Disappointment...*

She followed the long trail of blood till were Ikuto was located. She expected the worse... she though of Ikuto all of the way there. And to her suspicion, she found Ikuto who sat under the tree surrounded by corpses. Ikuto lifted his head and saw her sister with her hands on her mouth eyes widen in shock and her eyes watering.

"Ikuto what did you...?"

Ikuto didn't say anything, what could he say? He just led his head fall and looked at the blood stained ground. She ran towards him grabbing his shirt and pulling him close to her face and she yell, behind the sadness and the tears. She was furious with him.  

"What the hell do you think you're doing!? You little bastard! You bastard!! You killed all this people in cold blood didn't you."

Ikuto kept in silence as he was shaken back and forward by his sister. The silence didn't help him, but neither will words anymore. He had lost the respect he gotten from his sister. What was he gonna do now? He couldn't return to the village like this... he wanted to curse the world, he wanted to get up and slice his head of right now. Just end everything, but he was too smart to do so... What would that help him in? What would his death accomplish? One less Uchiha in the world? One less person to stain the clan? One less person to end the life of the innocent?

"You will your bullshit talk about change! Your bullshit talk about gaining power for someone. It was all a lie! Right!? RIGHT!? Ikuto, answer me now!"

What was the point of talking anymore. Ikuto dreams, goals, future everything just went down the drain. All was soiled, torn aside, throw to the fire. Her sister was too close to the village. she wouldn't allow me in it anymore. As soon threw his body back to were he sat. Her eyes burned with anger, her sharingan staring down at him.

"SAY SOMETHING DAMN IT!!"

"I'm sorry..."


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

The  girl struggled in his grasp as Kyo held her hair tightly in his fist. She couldn't see but she knew that the tone of voice that seemed almost child like was dangerous, she was only a missing ninja for awhile now. But she knew who and who not to mess with. And Kyo was surely wasn't the one to mess with...

Kyo then pierced his fingers into her eye socket, he felt his fingers puncture something and forced them though

_"Ahhhhh!!! Ahhh!!!"_ Charlotte screamed as she grabbed his hands and tried to push him back only causing him to dig deeper

"Darling the more you move the more I dig~~" Kyo purred and then pulled his fingers out ripping out her eye socket as well...

She released a scream that pierced the air as Kyo threw her eye sockets on the ground and brush back his hair as he turned to Kei...

"Your turn..Kei.."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha- Raven*
> 
> Raven heard as the two laughed and made a comment with eh found funny. "The world you sought for the shinobi of the world is laughable." Raven soon pointed his blades towards the his targets soon their engulfed themselves in a wave of fire. That revealed his other weapons The Twin blades known as Hearts of the Azure. Ikuto did not hesitate to start emanating fire from his hands that held the blade, he turned the blade backwards his thumb pressing down on the hilt of the blades. Under the mask Ikuto has a smirked that crossed his lips. Thinking that this battle wouldn't last too long.
> 
> ...


*
Date Uchiha*
Who Has the Better Fire?

Date smirked and rose one of his katanas.  Red lightning was coursing around, but was it really lightning?  Date spun the blade around his fingers before swinging it downward.  A huge crescent of fire blasted toward one of the men, who narrowly dodged it.  Date then swung his other katana and a huge burst of wind pushed the fire, making it grow larger and turn, heading toward the man who had dodged.  HIt over took him and engulfed him with fire, sending him spiraling to the ground.  Dtae smirked over at Ikuto.

"Don't think my fire's become lackluster, Raven.  It seems we both have something new to show."  As he spoke the other man fired off a wind ninjutsu at him.  Date smirked and moved to punch the wind with his right fist.  However, before he connected with the jutsu, his right arm burst into flame, and his fiery punch completely destroyed the ninjutsu.  "Heh heh... too easy."


*Date Uchiha LT*
Butler Mission

Date landed in the small, quaint little village where he had been called.  A young girl standing with an old man approached him.  "You must be the ninja.  I must say, you don't look like much."  Date pulled off his hood, and crossed his arms.  "How about we just skip to the Mission."  The girl shook her head.  "That won't do, first we must take you into our home and treat as a guest should be treated.  Then my Butler, Jozu-san," she motioned to the elderly man standing next to her.  "... can get in some exercise and use you to mop the floor."  The old man was tall, but he didn't look like much.  _He may have some jutsu... I'll be careful_.  "Lead the way."


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uchiha LT*

"I'm sorry? I'm fucking sorry!? Is that all that you can say!?"

Ikuto yelled at him eyes moved one again towards the ground. She just got madder and pulled his closer to her. this time grabbing him from his neck and forcing pressure in it. He sharingan eyes burned in anger as she lifted him from the ground onto the air. Hie breath slowly escaped him. Yet he didn't try to make her let go. His breath slowly leaving him, everything began to look dark, seemingly dark, the light was fading and a cold sense was coursing on his flesh, but soon the pressure went away and he felt himself touching the ground again. Along with the weight of his sister who was crying on his arms.

"Why Ikuto... I though that... that?"

Ikuto saw her crying he eyes pouring those tear that pierced his hearts with even more guilt and sadness. Ikuto looked at the blades one more, his sister raised her gaze and saw that Ikuto eyes looked at blades and then she realized.

"It was these weren't they?"

She grabbed them and tossed them as far as possible, only to return to Ikuto's hands in a scorch of flame. She understood finally, he was possessed by the blades corruption. They've took over him and now he couldn't even move cause of the trauma.

"Ikuto..."

"Leave me."

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Raven*

"Not bad at all."

He extended his arm opening his arm as the fire accumulated around his hand creating a small flame in which Ikuto soon closed his hands and got it closer to him mouth. He slightly open the hand and made a small hole like when he does the fireball jutsu. And started blowing at it. A ball of fire was soon pushed from his hand though it didn't move it only grew larger and larger in size. The fire ball soon grew so large that it was visible from a distance. Ikuto soon kick the ball towards the the target. Hurling towards them at incredible speed. 

"It's about time they die"

As soon as the ball was near the enemy he flicked his finger and the fireball exploded engulfing whatever came close.

"Be on the look out Date. They could still be alive."


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

Kei walked up to the girl as she crawled around and patted the ground, she was still moving where others would be in shock. But she was a fighter, that made Kei slightly respect her more. But she slammed her heels into the girls hand and the girl screamed as Kei continued to puncture the girl hand...

"Betrayers like you should die..." Kei said as she looked down at the girl, her brother watching her from a corner...

_" Please! Stop it!"_Charlotte screamed as she began to try to move Kei foot  but Kei was like a statue

Kei looked down as the girl began to beg, the fast she became to respecting the girl, the faster it left when the girl was begging. She hate beggers, Kei kicked the girl jaw sending her backwards. "Are you begging?" Kei asked as she went over to the girl, her breathing was getting harder and it seemed like she reached her limit

"People from Fuzen don't beg! We do!"Kei yelled, "We are strong! If we want to live we do it!!!" Kei then slammed her foot into the girl side, "You...YOU ARE FROM FUZEN!!! DON'T GIVE ME THAT SHIT!!!"

* Kyo Aosuki LT * 

Kyo closed his eyes before grabbing the girls hand and shoving her to the wall behind them. He smiled before he took out a kunai and slice the top of her shirt, making it reveale her bra. Kyo smirked as he positioned his hands to the side of her so she couldn't run...

He smirked as he let his chakra surround hers, choking the little bit of chakra she had...

 "Think about who you are teasing little girl...I'll turn you out..." he smiled,"I'll make  it to the point you wish you never might me.."he growled under his breath before moving away


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Shana Uchiha LT*

It's about time he got over it. What's done was done... and he couldn't turn back time to stop this conundrum from happening. So he stood and continued. Shana grabbed his arms as he pushed her away and said.

"Stop it... just stop. Don't try to make me feel better."

A silence was heard until they reached the town. Ikuto didn't follow her and he moved towards the nearest lake. He took his clothes of, shirt collar, headband, pouch, and was left on on his boxer. He walked towards the cold lake water and took all the blood that was on his body. The though of this was forever engraved on his mind and heart. Ikuto soon emanated the hot chakara he held and the water started burning and giving it a much warmer feeling. He tried relaxing though the though was larger. It wasn't something he would get over in a day.

"So this is how he felt..."

Ikuto looked at his reflection on the water. The red and green eyes, the white snow colored hair. The light colors that the eyes gave out. He was totally changed by the time he had gained the blades. Only his physical appearance was the same, face features, body mass, weight, height. All the same, even his personality was the same.. for a now at least...

"There's nothing I can do now. What to do?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2011)

Date Uchiha
Uhh... Still Alive?

Date rose an eyebrow and shrugged.  "I'll check around for them, but I highly doubt that they're still alive after that... whatever that was."  He chuckled and returned his swords to their scabbards, before looking around with his Sharingan.  He took to the branches and continued on their set path, hoping to not run into anymore trouble.  They were getting closer to Iwagakure, and he wanted to get there before nightfall.  What was waiting in the rock village?  What had those rogues done to it?  They would soon find out.


Date Uchiha LT
Butler Mission

Date arrived with them at their home and they invited him in.  He was seated at a table and cups of tea were brought out.  Date tried one and smiled.  It wasn't half bad.  "Erm... thanks for the tea."  The girl chuckled and nodded at the Butler to leave, before walking over to him.  "You know, you're kinda cute."  She bent over and leaned against the table, her breasts dangling in his face.  They weren't as good as Tifa's but they were pretty great.  She sat down in his lap, using her finger to draw circles on his chest.  "I didn't expect such a handsome ninja to come to come fight Jozu-san..."  She leaned close, her lips up against his ear, her breasts pressing against his chest.  "And you're nice and muscley, too... but not too buff.  You're quite attractive... do you find me attractive, too?"  Date was blushing but managed to gently push her away.  "Sorry but I have a girlfriend... kinda."  She rose an eyebrow and winked seductively.  "Well she had better hold on to you tightly..."  She kissed his cheek and walked off to her room.

"Jesus Fuck."


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

They've reached Iwagakure and Ikuto released the mask for a sec. As he saw at from the distance he closed his eyes soon opening the green one that showed the tomoe of the sharingan, but like he said it was still a bright green. "I see a lot of chakara flowing down there. I don't quite read how much, but I can assure they have the city surrounded."  

Ikuto moved his eyes to see if there were a somewhere where people weren't guarding. It seemed like everything was guarded quite well. "They have the city well guarded, It doesn't seem like they're pulling any punches with security, though I don't know about their strengths, their chakara is pretty moderate, but I can't say much about it... you never know what might happen" 

He rubbed the back of his head as he sheathed the twin blades and said: "What do you propose we do? We don't have much of a team and it basically us two." though a small smirk crossed his as he said "We could just save the village by ourselves, no?"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> "Vipers, are only snakes and snakes eventualy die. Vipers are not above any other animal, just because they are born into a feared secies. It is up to the viper itself to rise above th rest and so far you haven't doen that. Th ehigh and mighty act is a stale old stereo-type, so I am here to build a bridge between strong shinobi. You act all powerful but compare yourself to the rest of us. Thalia is imortal. The other boy is an abrume. I am a master of a dying art and an adept medic. What do you have that puts you above us. You are not the best, no your just a tiny bit ahead of the crowd. The reason why to be the best requires contacts and help. he said this not in an angry trone but a tone of boredom. He was vigilant though as he attached chakra strings to Cheranu through the bandage's. He didn't want to fight but to be able to manipulate Koji one must show strength. Just what Hotaru was about to do.



Koji did a bit of a doubletake at the mention of Thalia's "immortality". It was the first he had heard mention of it so for it to be told to him in such a lackadaisical manner as if it was a throw away fact. A savage grin formed on Koji's countenance like a shark who could smell blood in the water.

*Kukukukukuku*

They sang in his mind a chant of mounting excitement. An immortal... he could play with her forever and never really have to worry about breaking her. He couldn't hold or hide the gears turning in his head. This was too good to be true.

"Aburame konoha herbivores yawn. Medical ninja with an oversized doll fetish even bigger yawn. An immortal though! You're a fucking immortal!?!?! This is too good just way too good to be true." He wasn't speaking to anyone in particular. Just verbalizing thoughts but he couldn't help it. He let it sink in before Hotaru's soliloquy on Koji not being so special in comparison to the others sunk in.

"I'm better than you because I can take your life whenever I see fit bug. I don't need to offer any other facts besides that one. If you really want to try me you're more than welcome. Just know little bug I'll pulverize you into a shitty red mist!!!" The air around Koji began to swirl wildly. A light began to envelop his clothes and when it dissipated his boots and scarf were a pure clean white. 

*Dirty Boots Version I*

"Come here bug let me put you under my boot and grins your guts into the ground."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Saving the Stone

Date smirked.  He activated his Sharingan to see where the largest concentration of hostile shinobi were located and put his hands together in a string of seals before slitting his thumb and slamming his hand into the ground.  "Kuchiyose no Jutsu."  A large, white dragon appeared from the gathering smoke and spread its wings wide.  "Alright, Raven.  Me, you, and Reshi are gonna take back Iwagakure.  But if we go in guns blazing we'll be sure to die.  So what has to happen next is we have to get a preemptive strike that we can recover easily from."  He got on Reshiram's back and pulled Raven on as well.  The dragon shot high into the cloudy skies, high above Iwagakure.  It stopped its ascent and circled high above the village, making it all but impossible for them to be seen.  He looked at Raven.  "Do that jutsu you did before where you made the huge fireball.  When I say now, release it and send it where I send my attack, alright?"  He unsheathed his swords and slashed them, making a crescent of fire that was greatly enhanced by the powerful burst of wind.  The result was a huge slash of fire that was sent crashing toward what Date assumed was enemy headquarters.  "Now!  Send the fireball after my attack!"


*Date Uchiha LT*
Butler Mission

Date sighed as he put his tea cup back onto the tray and walked to the guest room.  He entered the room and removed his shirt and gloves, running his fingers over the metal of his right arm.  He gave a sigh and covered it up with bandages, not wanting anyone to know about it.  He undressed and wrapped a towel around his waist, before heading to the hotsprings.  He sank in, letting out a steady breath.  He enjoyed the hot water, it burned feeling back into him.  He leaned against a rock when he heard a noise.  He looked up and immediately felt a warm trickle of blood pass from his nose.  There was the lady of the house, the only thing covering her frame was a dainty little towel.  He closed his eyes as she removed it and sank into the water.  "What's wrong, Ninja-san?  Have you not seen a woman naked before?"  Date refused to look at her.  "Th-this isn't right... Ah!"  He felt her hand run up his inner thigh and he swam away.  "Guh!  Just... just what do you think you're doing?"


----------



## River Song (May 13, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"She is not an imortal per se but from my fight with her I gathered she is fairley hard to kill. But if it is fates will I will put you in your place then so be it. Doll fetish or not you stand no chance." he leaped away, Cheranu gracefuly slideingof his back and unraveled himself. He ran through hand movements at a quick rate.

"Puppet clone jutsu" he said venomously. Cheranu seemed to split into five beings, only one being real though and they charged towards him, brandishing to swords each. He had to get the right one otherwise Cheranu does not cut lightly


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She kept her eyes closed, she _really_ didn't feel like yelling at Koji right now. However when Hotaru "stopped" then from fighting they started to get in an argument. Thalia wasn't against fighting, but not amongst each other. She opened her eyes and commented "No, he would not kid you-I _am_ immortal. Also I will admit, you are probably tied up with me in being the strongest in this group, although don't let that go to your head, we're still a team, and we need this group to accomplish our goals, we do not kill each other. If you want to kill someone so badly then go out and find someone to kill."

Thalia smiled and then said "Oh by the way Koji, whatever happened about Kyo, when do you plan to take him out?" She then leaned her head back as she stared at the top of the cave.


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Impressive he had his summon grow to a larger tier... But he laughed a bit when he sai that the attack he used earlier was a jutsu. "It wasn't a jutsu Date. I'm abled to bend fire. I'm a fire bender."
 Ikuto quickly clapped his hands together as soon as he opened it a ball of fire emanated soon making it increase he lifted his hand into the air. The fireball kept increasing more and more and he soon threw it towards the village.

"ready when you are."


----------



## River Song (May 13, 2011)

*Rika LT*

"Oh you are so high and mighty aren't you" she spat. No one talks to her like that, No one. "Here's a chalange. If you come over here I can make you blind so you can see life through my eyes or as the case may be not see" she smirked she wasn't even going to try and cover up her partial nudity.

" Or you can hop of to your brothel and go back to be the lovely male prostitute that you are" she was not going to lose.


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo*

Charlotte head was rolling, until it was stopped be the foot of Kyo who then burned it under his feet. He looked at his sister and smiled, she was covered in blood from head to toe. Her body was darken by blood, the insainty in her eyes were slowly dying out as she looked at the body she removed the head from...

She then looked up at Kyo, "Mission Complete.."

Kyo smiled and nodded as he saw behind her the barrier was slowing going down. Kei leaned down and removed the kunai from the girls throat before running her hands though her hair as a sigh of tiredness. Kyo grabbed the girls head and began to move back to Fuzen..

Kei looked at herself,"...."

"You are naturally attracted to blood...So I can understand your admiration.."Kyo said as he watched in the corner of his eyes his sister was looking at herself.

Kei looked at Kyo before sniffing the blood, before trailing her tongue down her arm and tasting the blood...She looked up at Kyo who was still carrying the head...

"Its salty..."

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He let her go and put his hands back in his pocket. This was confusing alright, if she didn't want him. She should flirt. Simple as that. But she was giving out weird mixed signals, that it confused the Aosuki boy. He turned around and then began to walk away, but then he turned to her and smiled.

"I prefer to see."Kyo said,"And you should live the way you act..Like a low class slut..."

He smiled,"I don't mess with women who can't respect themselves."


----------



## River Song (May 13, 2011)

*Rika LT*

"I am Lady heiress to the Shiromi clan. I am all about self respect. I hate pity, I hate being felt sorry for. The blind eye is not a curse it is a gift, You on the other hand are a cheat. I know you have been with someone else. I can smell her of you. Usualy I wouldn't be able to smell something from that long ago but the auroma of lust is one of the most pungent."  She glared at him. Was she sending mixed signals, Yes. That was her personality though, keep them guessing.

"Now listen here and listen good. I don't care if you have all the bitches falling at your feat. Every human being is equal so build a bridge, fall of it and drown yourself" she said in a fake sugary sweet voice.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke| Win*

"Nice job sheep, but don't get too cocky." Shinosuke grinned as he saw his falcon tuck it's body and hit the ground with a nasty thud. Shinbird rolled a little which dulled the impact some but at the same time the bird was convulsing as the volts of electricity pulsated throughout it's body. The bird was there with the bells just lying there for the taking. Koji looked at Shin and then the bird on the ground. Koji was tired of this training exercise, getting beat into the turf by Shinosuke was not his idea of fun and he was smart enough to know he couldn't take him on for real. Koji was hotheaded but he wasn't an idiot, the mission is what is the most important...

*SWOOSH*

Koji kicked the ground and took off running towards the bird, he went as fast as his boots could take him which at this point was enough to create a crater where he kicked and rip the ground at his feet to shreds. The space in front of Koji became a tunnel as he was now in that zone that runners get into where they only see the finish line and nothing else, he reached out... he was almost there... almost... almost...

"Hey idiot watch your flank!!!" 

*CRACK*

Everything turned white before Koji's eyes as Shin was in front of driving his fist into the white haired shinobi's nose. Koji flew upward and back into the air as blood gushed from his nose in a volcano of blood. Shinosuke then disappeared from sight appearing beside Zettai. He grabbed the boy by the color and shifted his weight lifting him off his feet and driving the brown skinned genin into the ground. Flitting from Zettai Shinosuke now appeared in front of Miho, not wasting any time he drove his palm into her throat to debilitate her.

Koji's hubris had called this one a win for his team, but their sensei the monster he was completely obliterated Team 5. It was Shinosuke's win.

---

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji grinned, it was the kind of grin that had danger written all over it. No it said more than that, it was the kind of grin that only someone like him could possess when all rational sense is leaving someone's mind and is replaced with pure unadulterated madness.

"SHOUKA!!!"

The veins around his eyes popped and his muscles gained slightly more definition as he let the power of self sublimation run through his body. Now he was ready to put Hotaru in for a world of hurt. Not only was he using Dirty Boots but now another gift of his Mugenshi blood, Shouka.

Koji kicked the ground sending up particles of dust and dirt that enveloped him as Hotaru and his clones headed towards him. Then he kicked once more this time taking off right for the Hotaru and the clones instead of away. He cut left then right throwing in feints as he juked through the forest of steel that the mad puppeteer created for him till he dodged the fifth clone. 

"STOMP!!!"Koji drove his foot into the ground creating a tremor that made the ground and cave shake.


----------



## Olivia (May 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She rolled her eyes and laid her head back, Koji wouldn't listen to her, although she doubt he would anyways. Although if he did go to far then she'd have to step in, she made it quite clear they weren't allowed to kill each other. She closed her eyes, trying to get even a little bit of rest before having to stop the inevitable, although she already knew the victor, Koji, he was just to strong for Hotaru to take, especially since he's a bad match up for Hotaru to being with.


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha Arc LT*

*Chapter one: Another world*












Ikuto was out of the village, away form everything, past Fuzen, past Suna, past Iwa, past Kiri, past Ame all the gakures he had run away from all of them. In the top of a mountain were he lied seeing the vast ocean waves. He had moved for days none stop, he was finally at the edge of the world. None here to stop him, none to get in his way. A large ledge stood before him, so high up that anyone that fell would die form the fall. Looking into the water flow below him. the wind blew furiously this day, his eyes had a decided feel to them... Ikuto looked up at the moon, full and shining down at the poor child that stared straight at it.

Ikuto soon moved forward into the ledge and led his body fall... The wind that pressed against his body and flesh, the sound of the water sounded to have gotten closer and closer.

*-SPLASH-
*

The crashing of the waves was so clear now. He landed on his feet in what seemed to be an invisible walkway... The Hearts of Azure lead him here. Soon walking along the air, the road that the wind provided. Soon the world behind him started fading, like if it was a game getting fuzzy and corrupted. Soon a large door appeared before him.

"So you lead me here... what is this place?"

His voice echoed through this area? It seemed so white and corrupted black spots everywhere. The door soon created a hole on it the size and shape of his blades Ikuto didn't hesitate. He didn't think twice before placing the blades. The door with a cracking sound soon opened and revealed a bright light that engulfed the boy.

After a while the boy stood up form the ground. The breeze felt nice... cooling yet relaxing. He eyes moved side to side and realized that he wasn't nowhere near home anymore. He was in some sort of ruins, but all seemed so different form back home... Where is this place and finally the blades responded 



*"Welcome to the world..."*



​


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha

Strength of The Will Of Fire
*









​
As As he saw Date fall and create a crater into the ground of Iwa. He just lead out a smirk. It was his turn to show himself of. He jumped of the summon beast back a swooped down towards this ground activating his mask on the way down. A flurry ninja tools and jutsu headed towards him. Skillfully blocking them with either his blades or Using his fire bending skills to block them. Soon he landed on the ground of Iwa surround by men. Ikuto soon stomped on the floor. That soon started shaking, soon after a gazer of flame engulfed the ninja around him. He saw as Date did his thing with his pair of ninja along side Rashiram.

"About time I release the mask."

With a pressed of a button his mask had been released. He didn't want people to see him as a hero here. No more like the Uchiha he is. A flurry of enemies jumped on him from all sides Ikuto back flipped until all of them were charging towards him soon Ikuto threw a flurry of Kunai's and Shuriken that soon turned into demon win shurikens. Ikuto sharingan burned as he manipulated all of the ninaja tools with a thin wire.  Soon pulling forcefully and tying each and every one of them together.

"Sharingan: Windmill Triple Blade!"

The soon clapped his hands together and said... 

"Mi, Tatsu, U, Tora..."

Making the hand seals needed for the attack he looked at the men and stored a large amount of chakara as with a forceful blow of his lungs a jet of fire coursed through the line and impacted the enemy before him.

"Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu!"

engulfing the enemy in a explosion of fire. Ikuto ran through the fire and continued his march. 

"About time we show this bastards the strength the Uchiha clan!"


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo had put the head in a nice box and Kei had wrapped it up in colorful bows like it was a present. Kyo wanted her to be normal at least once. It was nice seeing her go around the store looking for bows that will go with the box. Even though in the box, it was the head of a missing ninja that she had torn apart. Kyo was surprised at how so careless she was outside of battle.

That why he had to become a bigger monster for her...

"Kyo..Look! It looks so nice doesn't it?!"she asked as she held the pink box tied with a bunch of glittering blue bows.

Kyo smiled,"It should be red.."he added 

Kei frowned and then laughed,"Just because that is your favorite color, doesn't mean I will put it on there it would clash.."she said looking at the box.

Kyo smiled and they got to going back home, to the outskirts of Fuzen, Kyo held out his hand and let his phoenix band come to life and open the gate to Paradise. As the angel called it. The people who saw them looked at them weirdly as Kei carried the box like a present. And she was humming her favorite song..

Crust and Jo was always in the middle of the valley, so the kids knew where to go...Jo saw them first and smiled

"Did you to give up?"she laughed, knowing that if they gave up, the angels would kill them

Kyo shook his head and motioned at Kei,"We have a present."

Kei gave them the present"Here you go!"


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT Arc*

*Chapeter Two: "The World"*












Ikuto stood from the ground and he stood in awe... The land scape was so different form back home... His mind started to fantasize voices started emanating in his head. As he thought to himself 

"Where am I?"​
"Where's my home?"

"Where did you take me?"​
"Where are my friends?"

"Where's my father and my mother?"​
"Where my cousin...?"​
"WHERE THE HELL DID YOU TAKE ME!?"

Ikuto screamed at the blades, they did not respond. What the hell was he suppose to do now. How could he return back to his home... He looked up into the sky and say the cloud not dark, yet not bright cloudy sky and walked to the middle to these ruins where on the ground was marked a huge "A" 

"This isn't a dream... is it."

*"No, it's not."*

The blades answered 

​


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He laughed and he laughed so hard that his chakra was radiating from his body. Kyo shouldn't be losing his cool but he knew that he was, Kyo hide his face in his hands as he laughed and chuckled a bit. Who the fuck cared, about her clan, and what woman. Kyo didn't care about any woman except his sister. He smirked and slowly the laughing died down to a chuckle.

Before it completely stopped as he moved his hands though his hair

"If you were all about self  respect, you wouldn't have let me touch you like that. If you was about self respect, you would have gotten to know me better before flirting like that, if you were about self respect you would have covered yourself up from my view."he smiled,"Unlike you, I am brimming with self respect, because one, I know I am the shit. I am born from the Fennikkusu clan and the Aosuki clan, I am the son of the Kage of the Fuzen and the next in line to take my mothers place! I came here for official business and what are you doing, throwing your self on a complete stranger...HAHA!!!"

Kyo took a deep sigh,"And another thing...I don't mess with any bitches, sluts, or whores...The only leading lady in my life is my sister...And you don't measure up to the person she is..."Kyo purred,"Come back when you are really strong, fully of pride of yourself and your clan...Then maybe I see you as a woman and not a slut."


----------



## River Song (May 14, 2011)

*Rika LT*

Time to drop the act, she was done playing with him. Her voicer returning to a opulent tone she replied briming with the satisfaction. "I'm smarter than I look you know. I could tell you wouldn't go all the way. First you smell to much of one girl tocheat on her. Second your tone of voice doesn't fit that of a man so blinded by lust that he would do anything so know I didn't offer myself to you. I was just testing the waters, seeing how far you would go. I have mastered the blind eye to a much greater degree than any others of my generation. Now you speek of your mother, would she be happy about you tarnishing the relations between Fuzen and Konoha because If my father, Akhnaden-sama caught wind of this encounter he would be straight to lady Hokage demanding your head. My fathe ris wise and powerful but he doesn't see past my obediance of him. He doesn't see that I'm a manipulative little bitch. I see you as a strong person after that, you kept to your goals I respect that and you are deceitful, a quality we both seem to share." she extended her hand to him "So now I know about you I can safely say that you are worth my time. Now let me introduce myself. I am Rika Shiromi, heir presumed of the Shiromi clan"
It was fun to confuse him.


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT Arc*

*Chapter 3: A Lost World...*












Soon as Ikuto lost himself in his mind, about never returning home. Never seeing his family, hid friends and even his enemies... He felt sad for a moment, but all that soon stopped when a flash of light hurled towards him. 

*"Look Out..." *

Ikuto soon looked to the side. He took out the the blades and blocked the wave of light, but as soon as he managed the thing kept pushing him back, drilling into the blades trying to make an opening. What the hell was this? Was this justu.

*"Behind you..."*

Ikuto soon saw that another of those was heading towards him. He though what the hell was he gonna do now. Damn! He thought. Soon used his blades to redirect the attack toward the other. As soon as he turn the attack made impact with the other creating an explosion making Ikuto hurled back and his feet sweep the floor.

"You're quite skilled."

"Yeah, never would've thought that you'd survive getting flanked like that"

"Guess that you're not as noobish as we thought."

"Who the hell are you?'

"What does it matter?"

"What only matter is that we're here to kill you."

"Hand over the blades and you'll have a quickly death."

Ikuto saw as a man with a large rifle like weapon in his hands and  beast like female with large ears and dark like fur spoke to him. This was not his home at all, there was no way in hell that in his world existed such creatures. With a smirk Ikuto turned the blades and stoop them as soon as this thumb had pressed down on their hilt.





"You'll have to pry it from my dead body."

"This will be fun."


​


----------



## River Song (May 14, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama LT*
> 
> Koji grinned, it was the kind of grin that had danger written all over it. No it said more than that, it was the kind of grin that only someone like him could possess when all rational sense is leaving someone's mind and is replaced with pure unadulterated madness.
> 
> ...



*Hotaru*

He dodged the puppets, his speed was mezmerising. He ran circles around the puppets when Hotaru was analyzing the technique. It was obviusly a inque technique, did its name have any indication to its dynamic's. Dirty boots, maybe it is simply a type of weapon, he would ask later.  Koji jamp and crashed his heel. The tremor destroyed all the clones and forced Hotaru to lean against the wall of the cave. The dust that resulted from the attack was a perfect cover. Cheranu sent three senbon flying at nerve endings on Koji's wrist. If they it they would hurt like hell. Whilst the projectiles were flying through theair Cheranu charged after them aiming to slash at him with both his swords


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He frowned when she revealed her true self, but that only made him smirk as he thought about how cut throat she was. Now that was admirable in a lady, this made Kyo smile as he took her hand and got on one of his knees and kissed her hand. As a sign of respect that Kyo was still and always will be professional to those who were perfersonal with him. When he looked up at her, she could come in handy, the way she carried herself...Was quite nice...

"Forgive me for my rudness milady~"Kyo said, before getting up,"Heh...that was a surpise darling. Never thought you were so cut throat."


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT Arc*

*Chapter 4: A Lost World Part II...*












Ikuto saw as the man pointed the rifle towards him and fired. Without a moment to waste the beast lady rushed towards him. The bullet from the rifle was strange it didn't hold anything physical... it was just a beam of energy hurling towards him. Ikuto smirked and slowly lifted his arm and crossed him along his chest, the blades soon open demonstrating it's tree sharp blades it held.

Soon the blade emanated flames and was able to slash the incoming bullet of energy that headed towards him. Along with the beast lady in which Ikuto just jumped and stomped her head towards the ground.

"Not bad."

"I'm just getting started."

The man rushed towards him and used a knife that the rifle hold in it to keep Ikuto busy to soon the beast lady stood and swung her blade towards Ikuto Hie sharingan had seen this coming so he blocked the mans kinfe and soon using his body to block her attack she slashing a great part of her back she yell.

"Kanji!"

"Enough! Sasui! This kid seems to read the future or something."

"Ever heard of the Uchiha or the Sharingan."

"What the hell are those?"

"I thought as much."

Ikuto swung his feet hit the man across his face. Making his roll away quickly he kneed the beast woman in her stomach followed by fist to her face an uppercut, a 180 kick to the left side, a back hand towards her face once more and a jumped followed by a front flip kick towards the back of her head. Ikuto soon grabbed by her neck and threw her towards the man who was getting on his feet. The grabbed her and said.

"We've underestimated you."

"Sure as hell."

"Damn it... You're... stronger than we've expected."

"Time for you to die"


​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 14, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> He dodged the puppets, his speed was mezmerising. He ran circles around the puppets when Hotaru was analyzing the technique. It was obviusly a inque technique, did its name have any indication to its dynamic's. Dirty boots, maybe it is simply a type of weapon, he would ask later.  Koji jamp and crashed his heel. The tremor destroyed all the clones and forced Hotaru to lean against the wall of the cave. The dust that resulted from the attack was a perfect cover. Cheranu sent three senbon flying at nerve endings on Koji's wrist. If they it they would hurt like hell. Whilst the projectiles were flying through theair Cheranu charged after them aiming to slash at him with both his swords



*Koji Kazama*

Koji smiled as Dirty Boots Stomp permeated throughout the cave creating a dust cloud of decent proportions. He could feel his boots and body become lighter as they glowed with dim yellow light. Their special ability was starting to kick in. He got ready to head into the dust after Hotaru but he could hear something small cutting through the air and heading towards him...

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji kicked the ground and headed right into the line of fire of the senbon needles allowing them to hit his wrist. He could feel his left arm go numb and a match get set inside his arm as it felt as though it was on fire. He gritted his teeth as the pain seared down his arm but he didn't stop heading toward Hotaru, but now Cheranu was in his path.

Koji thought back to the battle with Karina he had seen some of Cheranu's abilities and he knew the puppet was very lethal. Still he had a move in mind to get to the puppet's master.

Touching the back of his shoulder one of his tattoos began to glow. He ran at Cheranu directly into his path but then Koji's stretched to side and out of the path of Cheranu's blades before properly reasserting itself into proper position. The tattoo was that of a serpent.

"Nan Kaizou!!!" Now Hotaru was in his sights as he cocked back his fist and drove it forward with his whole body aiming to punch the mad puppeteer in the face.


----------



## River Song (May 14, 2011)

*Hotaru*

His body had bended! How was that posible. He was bafled. He was moving to fast for the body replacemnet technique. Hotaru tried Futily to dodge to the side but he was hit on the chin. He fell down ad went flying back into the wall. Blood pouring from his mouth, he moved his hands in a complex patern. He could use his day of the clown jutsu but that tends to be lethali if Hotaru hits with it and he did not want to kill Koji. Cheranu dashed at Koji from behind. he leaped onto Koji's back and wraped his arms around him so his right palm was at Koji's mouth.

He released a dose of poison. The poison was of the sense numbing variety. If koji got inhaled in it would be more like fighting a garden snake than an adder.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 14, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji's eyes widened as the puppet was hanging onto his back and reaching forward with his right palm, affixing it to Koji's mouth. Koji knew what happened next, he had seen it happen to Karina and now it was his turn but not yet... 

*Kukukukukuku*

They never shut the hell up and only got worse when Koji was in a pinch like this one. As Cheranu was preparing to release the poison Koji kicked the ground, he needed to make a preemptive strike. He sped into Hotaru with Cheranu on his back, tackling the boy at high speed and taking him for a ride so to speak. 

*CRASH*

He drove Hotaru and himself into the wall of the cave, their speed creating a slight tremor and the imprint of their bodies hitting the wall. As Koji released Hotaru he could feel his senses start to dull from the poison.

_"Fuck"_


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Darius*
> 
> "Wait, wait, wait what dont guys get? Your girl ob.." he shut his mouth choosing his words carefully as he felt Diana looking at him. She was ready to smash his face again in the plate and he did not want more rice up his nose. He started again."Your trait to eat more than males yet reamin healthy and fit." he said looking at Diana. She nodded in approval agreing with his choice of words.



*Akina Ezel*

"Yes, but sometimes men don't get women at all and is the same for a girl. But opposites attracted." To her that sounded native or maybe cheezy. She thoght all of his rice balls was smashed by his head as she picked up her last riceball and give it to him. "Here you can have my since all of yours are smashed." _"I guessed there be other ways of sowing enmotion towards him instead of blushing. Kissing would be another but that is too soon, if it happen on accident or a simple hug,"_ she thought. She relize she had no more tea and she was finished anyway, she did not want to eat anything else at the moment. _"Could this really happen to me to get a guy in my life, I questioned it becaused I been alone halv my life. Who would become friends with a blind person, but I reach one of my goals so far?"_ She was in her thoughts as she waited Darius to grab the riceball.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was standing on the roof of the cabin after he and Cheza finished the cabin, as a second story and a attaic he still could not see over the trees. To him it was mostly privacy. The only thing that bug him that all the animals was hiding from everything that could happen again. To him if his mom show up he would felt her rhrough the small sack of sand of a earthquake from Armage. He jumped down to go find Cheza did not want to find Spike at the moment. That brown husky did not trust him yet but would feed her and her pups to help them survive. "How is everything going with you?" "The plants are doing good it is the animals that will not come back at th moment" Cheza said as she sighs. "I tried today to find some creature," he howled for Spike to come he know Spike would catch up soon as he started walking towards the moutains of Fuzen.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 14, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> "Yes, but sometimes men don't get women at all and is the same for a girl. But opposites attracted." To her that sounded native or maybe cheezy. She thoght all of his rice balls was smashed by his head as she picked up her last riceball and give it to him. "Here you can have my since all of yours are smashed." _"I guessed there be other ways of sowing enmotion towards him instead of blushing. Kissing would be another but that is too soon, if it happen on accident or a simple hug,"_ she thought. She relize she had no more tea and she was finished anyway, she did not want to eat anything else at the moment. _"Could this really happen to me to get a guy in my life, I questioned it becaused I been alone halv my life. Who would become friends with a blind person, but I reach one of my goals so far?"_ She was in her thoughts as she waited Darius to grab the riceball.



*Darius*

Darius watched as Akina offered him a rice ball. Truth to be told he was sick of them and a bit traumatized to eat them but he was hungry and didnt want to be rude so he took it. "Thank you." he mumbled quietly as he nibbled on it. Violet caught that and smiled slyly. "What have we got here?" she said. Darius looked at her aswell as Diana. She looked around realizing she talked to loud. "Oh nothing just talking to myself." she shooed away. She could see what was going on. Someone had a crush and it was Diana. She would love too see how this played out. "Aftr this we are going on a trip." she said happly not noticing the confusion around the table.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2011)

*Akina Eze*

Akina blushed even a deeper shade of red as Violet already know she had a crush on Darius. She sadid in low voice "your welcome. Where are we going Violet?" Atleastshe got that instead of the confused people around the table. She did not know if Darius got it as well but ended up confused herself through her emotions at the moment she did not know if this would turn out anyway. Is Diana is protect of the girls that Darius meet. I need to be condifented about this like my swordmanship but anyone could really put me down but why cry there other guys in the see to find if it does not work out at all.


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Marta Fuyibayashi

Chapeter 5: A Lost World Part III...*












Ikuto rushed towards the two, but soon stopped by a young girl. She had landed in front of him. Long blonde color hair, amber color eyes, white beautiful skin, she soon looked back at Ikuto and said.



"You did well. My village's been looking for these for quite awhile. Let me help."

Ikuto looked at her as stood proud in front of him. What would he want her help, Ikuto didn't respond and quickly headed towards the two with a swing of his blade towards the man. The man moved the blade towards Ikuto and blocked the attack Ikuto swung his other blade but was met with the blades of the beast lady.

Ikuto had the head of the rifle pointed at him. The man smiked as he started to pull the trigger. Marta was quick and pounded the man from the side taking along his companion. Ikuto looked down to her as a smirked had crossed her face.

"Think you can handle them by yourself now?"

"I never needed your help. They just got lucky."

"Whatever... Use your fire technique on this."

Forming her hand signs she said

"Kamaitashi!"

A gust of wind had hurled towards them. She knew jutsu? How was that possible? He was in another world wasn't he? But if he was why was someone like her using techniques from his world? The wind soon clashed with the two and started cutting them while in the air.

"Hurry!"

Ikuto soon formed the necessary hand seals and finished with a tiger seal. Her eyes widen as she saw that the white haired boy did this.

"Katon: Gokakyuu no Jutsu!"

The fire had mixed with the wind creating a tornado of fire. Engulfing the two in their flames. Soon flames vanished... the two were burned and had suffered a lot of damage.

"Who are you...?"

He said as he looked at the girl and with a smile she answer

"Marta Fuyibayashi."​


----------



## River Song (May 14, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He felt his vision start to blur as he was slamed into the wall. The view of Koji presed up against himphased in and out. He could feel the red liquid that sustained his life seep out.

He began to remember the day that changed is life.

His father, the man he adored and admired was deeply depressed. An eightyear old hotaru watched as he practised with Cheranu. No mater how much he was defeated his father never gave up until...........his suicide. Hotaru swore That would not hapen. he knew he was down to his las atack but he would make this count. Wraping his legs around Koji's waist he not-so-elegantly moved his hands. Cheranu took out his last two swords and threw them through the air at Koji's tendons. If this hits Koji won't be able to move. The last thing he saw was the swords cutting through the air, then he passed out.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Jo opened up the gift and at first she was in shock, but then she smiled warmly. Crust came up behind her and also looked in the box and nodded his head in approve. It was the head of the girl who turned her back on Fuzen. She didn't have Fuzens grace, so she didn't have to live. Kei smiled as she watched the two older people nod their head in approving way...

"Very good, you two look pretty beat up was she a run for your money?"Crust asked as he threw the box and someone else caught it

Kei shook her head,"Not at all...She put up a fight but no one can run from Fuzen mighty grace!"she said proudly causing Jo to smile before coming over and patting her on her head..

"Well, that was one of your test....I thought you would die if you knew that their was someone that was the same age as you leave the village."Jo smiled, causing Kyo to shake his head 

"Anyone that dares turn their back on Fuzen is the worst because not only are they hurting themselves, they are hurting those around them."Kyo explained in a way

Kei nodded as Crust smiled before snapping his fingers causing two people to appear out of know where with weapons in the hands...

Jo smiled,"We will present you guys with gifts..."Jo said as the two people came up to them,"The Durga to Kei...And the Phoenix tail to Kyo..."

Crust smiled,"Use them well Kei...Kyo...You two will soon become stronger than your mother one day..."


----------



## Burke (May 14, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Loss_

Zettai writhed on the ground as he gasped for breath. He had more or less had the wind knocked out of him, but there was a terrible pain in his chest. He brought his hand to his neck as he continued to try and recieve air. 

From where he was on the ground, he looked over as Shinosuke sensei completely dominated the rest of the team. Despite his own condition, he was concerned about the heavy hit Miho had recieved. He then turned his head to get a view of the paralyzed Shinbird, who lay some distance away, the bells still tied to its leg.

He then looked up as he distorted his face in frustration. "That was so fast..." he thought to himself, "How can i be so weak!" He felt powerless, helpless, without anyone, and as he continued to lie there, his heart began to beat alarmingly fast.

"So close...." he thought again, "c-cant... lose." Then slowly, with what seemed like all his strength, Zettai brought his hand to his necklace, and began to twist off the crystal that was tied around his neck. With the detached crystal in his hand, he then took its pointed tip, and quickly ripped a gash in the middle of his black undershirt.

There, in the center of his chest, was a device, much similar to the metal nodes throughout the surface of Zettai's skin, which too was imbedded within him. Unlike the others though, this node was three times the size of the others, and an odd shaped hole lay in the center of it. Then, with crystal in one hand, and his other around the node, Zettai hurriedly slammed the crystal into it, and used the other hand to actually crank the node counter clockwise as if it were a dial.

A click could be heard, soon followed by a surge of energy, and Zettai's mind slipping away....

Then, in Zettais mostly unconcious mind, a scene of the past began to play

----

_"You have no right!"_ A commanding female voice could be heard.

_"Like hell i dont!" _A second voice, a man this time.

_ "She was MY sister, and as acting head of the Hibana clan, it belongs to ME only!"
_

_"YOU are only acting head because Zettai is still a boy! As direct decendant, that relic of the clan belongs to HIM, and it will stay with him when we go to konoha!"_

_"Now how dare you talk of MY clan! I knew my sister was a fool to marry a LABORER! An OUTSIDER! That is all you AND your son will ever be! He will never be skilled enough to control it! It will only consume him!"_

----

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!" *A screeching, metallic, electrified howl emitted from Zettai as his entire body became engulfed in a terrible feeling aura. Slowly, the once yellow electrical energy that surrounded him began being transformed into that of a deep green. Green electrical energy.

Shinosuke sensei as well as Koji looked on as Zettai went into a powerful fit. Then, right before them, Zettai's entire body began to rise up, actually repelling the magnetic force of the earth. With arms intense and flexed at his side, Zettai's body oriented itself into a rigid upright position.

*"HNNNNN HNNNN HNNNN HNNNN!"*
With an enraged, deep, humming breath, the transfixed Zettai looked, and suddenly focused on the collapsed shinbird, but more importantly, the bells. Now, he may have been esentially unconsious, but he still knew what he desired. With an intense thrust, Zettai pointed his palm towards where the bells lay. Slowly, but surely, the metallic bells trembled from the magnetic force, and eventually began levetating towards Zettai's extended arms.

Just when it was about to be over, just when it was about to be his win, just when he was about to prove himself, Zettai suddenly fixed his neck to look up as an invisible force seemed to make contact with his forhead protector.

Blood from behind the protector dripped down Zettai's transfixed face as the whole of his electrical aura fluttered on and off until fading away. Then, with a resounding thud, his limp body fell from where it hovered above the ground, his arms spread, his figners just inches from the bells.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Fuzen Caverns

Date Uchiha really hated his life sometimes.

First he got lost and ended up in Fuzen, which wouldn't have been a problem if a fog hadn't have rolled in, stopping his sight.  But it wasn't that bad, until it also started fucking raining.  The rain had literally come from no where, as it had been a somewhat nice day a few minutes ago.  As such, Date had figured he wouldn't need a raincoat and was in the rain, positive he would catch a cold.  He had found a cave to take refuge in, and heard some sounds.  He activated his Sharingan and there was chakra up ahead that was strong, obviously belonging to shinobi.  He had been enjoying the fight, standing back and watching from afar with his eyes.  He usually wasn't this nosy, but these people were... interesting.  He continued to watch when his foot accidentally kicked a rock, sending it skittering through the cave, making a loud noise.  Now there were ninja who most likely knew they were being spied on.

_Fuck my life._


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

*
Ikuto Uchiha and Marta Fuyibayashi LT Arc


Chapter 6: Answers*












Ikuto looked at the girl more carefully, she didn't seem like anything he's seen form the girls in konoha or his world at all even her way of dressing was different. She soon started walking away and moved her head back and said.

"You coming?"

It's not like he had another choice now did he? So he followed her. She walked rather calmly throughout the entire forest ruins. Had behind her back occasionally looking back at Ikuto, she would soon turn he eyes else where whenever their eyes met. Ikuto was rather tired of what seemed like endless walking so he grabbed her shoulder and stopped her where she stood.

"What is it?"

"Where am I?"

"The Ruins of Azure."

"Which is located in?"

"The Region of Dark Flames."

"In where?"

"The World"

It seemed pointless to ask further, but the girl didn't seemed fazed by his questions. She soon shrugged him hands of her shoulder getting closer towards him, taking a closer look at his features, while the circling around him letting out a small giggle

"So what's your name?"

"Ikuto Uchiha"

Her eyes slightly dimmed and a smile crossed her lips along with her trying to cover that smile with her hand. 

"I see."

What was this girls deal? Though Ikuto she just surrounded him and just giggled. Once again she continues her walk.

"Where are we going?"

"The town."

"A town?"

"Yeah, you'll see once we get there."​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2011)

*Takuya*

Hours passed before he could go back to the guild, the town was just too big and with so many places to take a look that he just got carried away by the atmosphere of the place. Running freely through the forest he was trying to go at a relaxed pace, actually he had no reason to hurry up since the practice of that day was already finished. Walking through the forest which was getting kind of dark with the sunset he arrived to the guild, though something seemed different, probably because of the weird machine that was just stationed outside.

"What?s this?"he wondered starting to walk around the car, he started to look at it carefully, as he was looking at it he was more and more confused, he heard one or two times about machines having wheels just like the carriages but he was never able to see one until that moment, in his opinion it was  really cool"Is this what people call " a car"?".



Stopping for a moment he decided to enter the guild instead, he was going to ask about the car though as soon as he entered he saw Kurogane talking with a strange guy while having a serious expression in his face. By his looks, the man that was talking with the mercenary leader was a wealthy man, his shinning and big shoes, those elegant trousers together with that black coat and that top hat were what betrayed him. Takuya jus sighed"*sigh* probably he wants Kurogane as his bodyguard or something...these rich bastards are a bunch of pussies"the boy said to himself but then noticed that both Kurogane and the man were looking at him"Takuya, come here for a second"the black-haired man said as the boy just nodded and went over them.

"Listen Takuya, this man here is called Miteru Keitaki, he is a money lender and the owner of a shoe factory"the red-eyed "ninja" explained as Kazuma bowed, not that he liked to do it but it was to not make the client mad"And so Kurogane-san is going to..."the kid asked though his master stopped him halfway"What Mr. Keitaki  is requesting us is an assassination mission"he said"exactly, I need the guild to do me this favor and in exchange I will give the one to accept whatever he/she wants"the man said"Then you are going in a mission?"he asked but Kurogane just shook his head in negation"The one going in this mission is you" the man said.

The Hyomatsu boy looked confused at him, until that moment the only thing he had been doing was simple and weird missions, nothing really dangerous or that could harm someone but now his master was telling him to go and kill someone. before Takuya could speak,Miteru started to talk"Well you see, as a money lender I have to keep my business running, two years ago a man came to me and asked for money, i gave him a big amount of money that he solicited but when it was time to pay he just refused, apparently they were poor and tried to put all that money in bets but they lost all what they borrowed from me...They still refuse to pay so the only thing i can do is kill them but"the man explained but kurogane kept with the explanation"But most of people around the area know me, if I were to go and kill them it would be obvious that Mr.Keitaki hired me so...you will go and infiltrate into that family gaining their trust by joining as an employee of the man who took that money and then kill them all"Kurogane stated"I tend to go out often so it shouldn?t be suspicious from me but you have to arrive to the town in a couple of days to avoid any suspect" Takuya didn?t get the plan at all but he just nodded and accepted.

After some minutes more where Miteru gave Kurogane the details for the mission, the wealthy man left the guild while Takuya was in his room looking at the roof"So this is my first step towards the top, uh?"


----------



## Olivia (May 14, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She kept her eyes closed, until she heard a body hit the ground. Looking now she noticed it was Hotaru, just as she thought. She stood up saying "Now stop fighting you two, I think the winner is cle---" Then she heard a noise somewhere, it wasn't exactly where they were, a bit far away. She quickly turned as she saw a rock roll. She didn't move from her spot as she yelled out "Come on out, if you continue to hide then we will find and kill you, if you show yourself then you lessen that chance." She meant everything in her words, but if this guy was an intruder then he would die.


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Marta Fuyibayashi LT Arc


Chapter 7: Strength











*

They were soon jumped. A huge spear like object swung towards Marta's neck Ikuto rushed toward her and took the blades out. Blocking the weapon. The man holding the spear tuned in the air and swung his weapon downwards towards Marta. Ikuto soon pushed her out of the way and blocked the mans spear once more. With a kick to the chest his force the man too take distance between the two.

"Hearts of Azure don't fail me now."

Ikuto thought as he looked back at Marta and rushed towards her. He got on his knees and helped her up the ground. Her eyes opened slowly and was met with Ikuto red and green eyes. She was lost in his eyes, Ikuto talked to her in a low tone and said. 

"Sorry, are you alright?"

She nodded with a smile, Ikuto held her hand and helped her of the ground as he moved his sight towards the man before him. A man with a thin like shirt tied by a metal plate on his tights a huge spear on his hands, his hand was cover in badges.



Ikuto didn't bother asking, he turned to a defensive position in front of Marta and said.

"Ikuto..."

"I won't let you get hurt. Stay behind me, I'll keep you safe." 

"So young, you were the kids that cause so much trouble to those two? I'm rather disappointed in them... I matters not, I'll just have to kill you right here and now. ​


----------



## Olivia (May 14, 2011)

Flames could be seen rising into the air as an elite team of shinobi from Konoha were dispatched. Even though the village was short on hand at the moment they sent their best chunin out on the job. Following a blood soaked trail they were eventually led to Kirigakure. The gates to the village were completely shut, as it seemed no one was allowed in or out.

Forcing their way in the village gate was eventually destroyed, creating more smoke to rise in the air. To the shinobi's shock all they found in the village was blood, blood and fire. The corpses of past shinobi were burning on the ground, and the buildings were dust, completely nothing. The village had been completely destroyed as the fire continued to burn the ground. The ninja's were in complete and utter disbelief. 

From the reports they had received this wasn't anything like the branded would do. The branded would more likely just take control, and rule the villagers with an iron fist, they didn't kill the _everyone_. They slowly walked forward as they tried to avoid the fire, in which they eventually ran into something on the ground. 

It was almost revolting but, there was one giant eye on the ground. They had no idea why it had been there, and it was just staring up as the fire and the flames danced around it. They didn't know what else they could look for, absolutely everything and everyone was gone, except for the corpses of the dead, however it didn't matter what happened, they were almost nothing also, completely unrecognizable. 

Far off the rain just didn't stop. The water washed up to the shores as a group of shonobi walked up to the gates of a village. The kanji on the gate spelled out "Amegakure". The shinobi slowly walked into the village as the leader said "Shall we go?" Suddenly a giant explosion could be seen in one of Amegakure's tall buildings.

Getting alerted a shinobi quickly sent out six messenger birds to ask the fellow villages for help, they were about to be introduced to a giant battle. The six messenger birds flew out to Konoha, Kiri, Kumo, Suna, Iwa, and Fuzen, however little did they know that Kiri, Kumo, Suna, and Iwa could not help them. 

Shortly the messenger birds were sent out to Konoha and Fuzen, and quickly mission were put up to go help out Amegakure in this upcomming battle. Even with shortened shinobi these villages can use who they have left to go help Amegakure. Who those people are, they are you.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2011)

*Takuya*

He was looking at the rooftop of his room while lying on his bed, the katana he just bought next to him as if it were a new friend resting next to him, his mind in blank, he wasn´t worried at all about the mission, but also he didn´t know if he should be happy or doesn´t mind at all about what he was going to do. Minutes later, Kurogane opened the door and walked over him without the boy noticing, then he took the katana"So this is what you bought?"he said and then unsheathed it just to wave it a little, the sound of the air could be heard easily each time the red-eyed swordsman waved the sword"Nice business you did here...it is a good one"he said.

The child looked at him and got out of the bed with a smile"I know, the old man that gave it to me was telling me that it was cursed or something like that, I had to prove him that those things don´t exist"the little ninja said as Kurogane laughed a little"And you did right, stories about curses and stuff are just bullshit"the guy said...somehow their thoughts were similar.

"But seriously, now that you have an sword I have to ask you something takuya"he said looking with his intense red eyes at is disciple"what is it?" now with his katana in his hands and looking carefully at it´s appearance."What do you think a sword is used for?"he asked, Takuya didn´t think about it too much"For fighting and killing or not?"the boy asked, Kurogane just smiled before shaking his head"No, you are wrong, a sword is used to protect"he said though it only confused the boy"To protect? To protect what?"he questioned in reply"To protect whatever you want to protect, a person, a village, yourself...whatever that comes to your mind and you want to protect!"he said very animated, the guy thought for a second before smiling"If it is like that, i already know what i want to protect Kurogane"he said, the black-haired man smiled and then went over the door"That´s good kid, if you stick to your beliefs and what they want to protect your sword will always be the sharpest"he said and then left.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

After a couple of hours hanging out with the angels the kids headed home. The night lights of Fuzen guided the two, each light, each building and sign. It was nice....Nostalgic...Kei watched as her brother was looking forward, the arch of seriousness was carved into his face. On the side of his waist was the Phoenix Tail, a nicely carved sword. Beautiful, that was the Phoenix Tail....It seemed that their mother had given it to Crust to give to Kyo when he completed his first mission...

Kei always wondered about her mother...

Did she care about Kyo more than her? Because the simple fact that he had more of her blood running inside his veins...

"Kei..."her brother voice pulling er out of her thoughts, she smiled at him as he looked at him,"We are adults now in the ninja world...There is no turning back from what we did...Or will do...Just remember as we do this...It is for the sake of the village and its growth.."

Kei nodded,"I understand.."

But as soon as they neared their house, it was bustling with ninjas going in and out...

The kids proceeded not knowing the trouble that was arising in the distance...


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 14, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She kept her eyes closed, until she heard a body hit the ground. Looking now she noticed it was Hotaru, just as she thought. She stood up saying "Now stop fighting you two, I think the winner is cle---" Then she heard a noise somewhere, it wasn't exactly where they were, a bit far away. She quickly turned as she saw a rock roll. She didn't move from her spot as she yelled out "Come on out, if you continue to hide then we will find and kill you, if you show yourself then you lessen that chance." She meant everything in her words, but if this guy was an intruder then he would die.



*Date Uchiha LT*
Confrontation

Dta ecursed under his breath and stepped out from behind his cover, walking into their sight.  "I wanted to get away from the rain, and I found this cave."  He crossed his arms and looked at the group of people.  They were an odd bunch, almost seeming mix-matched.  He met the eyes of the girl who had noticed him first and gave a shrug, not bothering to offer anymore explanation for himself.  His Sharingan was still active as he looked at them.  He didn't plan on being attacked and caught off-guard.  "So...  What's going on with you guys?"


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at him for a second and then said "Well if that's the case then you can stay _in the cave_--- Then continued with more of a menacing voice ---but don't try anything, or I will see to it that your insides are ripped out and you are tortured for hours, slowly bleeding out, wishing that you'd be dead already." Then she shut her eyes and slowly sat down as she said "But then again, maybe it'd be best if you didn't do anything. The only person here that would be able to take you down is me, and I really don't feel like killing right now, but if I have to I will."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Empty Threats

Date gave a short, mirthless laugh, before smirking at her.  "Is that how you greet your guests?  And here I was about to compliment you on your humble, erm... abode.  Sheesh, you kiss your mother with that mouth?"  He glared up at her, a dark smirk on his face.  "I'll have you know that the Leaf is full of stand up ninjas.  I'm not one of 'em.  I enjoy looking at naked women and I don't take kindly to threats."  He performed the Shunshin no Jutsu, Art of the Bodyflicker, dashing at a high speed toward the girl.  As he moved he drew his sword, Onitsume, red chakra that looked like lightning coursing along the blade.  The tip of it was pointed directly between her eyes and he smirked downward at her.  "Why don't you show me what you can do...  That is if you can really do anything at all."


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She didn't care about the blade that was at her forehead, she just continued with a non-caring attitude "Well you aren't a guest, you are an _intruder_. I don't recall inviting you into _this_ portion of the cave, let alone even getting this near me. Anyways this isn't our home and we're abandoning the place in the morning, you can have it all you want once we leave." She then opened her eyes and looked up to him.

"Also that comment on how you like looking at _naked women_, that wouldn't mean anything to me would it? Because if it would, then how would you suppose you would get to see me naked? I'd slice my own neck off before I'd let you see me. However if that's how you really feel---" She then reached into her cloak and quickly brought out her pike as she pointed it towards his abdomen, as it looked like it was coarsing with lightning also "I would prepare yourself."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

Date Uchiha LT
Let the Games Begin

Date smirked.  "Now we're getting somewhere.  I was looking for a break in the monotony.  I guess this is my lucky day."  He spun, hitting her pike away from him and putting a few feet of distance between them in one movement.  He held a sword out before him, his smirk faded and he became focused on the task at hand, the battle that was happening before him.  He decided to go with a one-sword style for now.  He spun the sword around and sheathed it, before dropping into a low stance with his hand on the grip of his sword.  Quick as a flash he combined his Shunshin with a sword swing, drawing the blade in a lightning-fast slash toward the woman's midriff.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

He knocked the pike away from him, and during this moment Thalia put the pike away and spun herself back up onto her feet. She put her hand to her back to grab her scythe to get ready for his on-comming attack, but he was quick, he lunged towards her, barley enough time for Thalia to swing her scythe from behind her and push the sword off to the right, scratching her hip. She jumped to the left and redied herself, she needed to focus if she wanted to battle someone like him. She also to note on how it seemed like lightning rediated in his weapon, just like she could do in her own weapons. Lightning started to coarse through her weapon, but then she smiled "Before we get serious how about a bet? If you lose then you'll leave this place, however _if I lose_ you can make me do whatever you want, I really don't care what the condition is. I just need to get motivated is all." She smiled a bit wickedly, awaiting for his answer.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
A Wager

Date lowered his sword and smirked.  "A bet, huh?  Okay then...  If you win, I'll leave right now.  But if I win...  Hmm....  You have to strip down and call me master.  Deal?"  He spun his sword around his fingers before pointing it at her.  "Let's see some of that skill."  He unsheathed his second sword, this one had a purple aura swirling around it.  He stood still for a second before whipping into action.  he rapidly closed the distance between them, swinging the sword with the red lightning toward her left shoulder, while holding the sword with the purple aura at his side.  The blade with the purple aura was Ryukiba, and the blade with the lightning was Onitsume.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled as she said "Fine, challenge accepted." She twisted her scythe off to the left, knocking the sword about to hit her left shoulder off to the side. She couldn't take any risk with these weapons, they looked strange, well, strange in a way that made them look powerful. She couldn't lose her attention for a second. She lowered her head and tried to leg sweep Ikuto as she thought _"Leaf Whirlwind!"_


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Heating Things Up

Date gritted his teeth as her kick connected to his shin, knocking him down.  He tossed away Onitsume whose blade stuck into a rock before planting his hands on the ground, stopping his fall.  He then launched himself upwards into the air.  He looked at her scythe and saw the lightning element chakra she was focusing into it.  He smirked.  _A lightning user...  Heh heh, I have something for you, sweetie, prepare to start calling me master_.  He held his katana above his head in both hands and swung Ryukiba downward, the purple aura emitting a crescent shaped blade of wind that came flying toward the girl.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was happy that her attack had landed, but shocked to see how fast he had recovered. He swung down his purple aurorish sword down and out came what resembled a wind blast. As she remembered from her studies wind beats lightning, this would be bad if she continued her jutsu. Without having much time to deactivate the jutsu she threw her scythe, instantly canceling the jutsu once the contact had ended, but then motioned her arm infront of her, allowing it to take the brunt of the attack.

She was blown back into the wall behind her, with her arm appearing to have a giant gash in it, and surrounding it was a bunch of littler cuts. She looked up, this wouldn't stop her. She pulled on the invisible chakra string connecting her hand to her scythe as she twirled it infront of her again, making sure not to charge lightning in her sword this time. She then charged forward toward the Uchiha, and as she did she hit her scythe onto the ground, launching her into the limited air space, and twisting the scythe back around she was going to crash it on him. Even if he did manage to block it she should have the advantage due to gravity.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
A Dangerous Situation

Date gritted his teeth as she rapidly went on the offensive.  With no time to call the chakra required to Shunshin or try and dodge, he had to rely on his Sharingan to predict the path of the attack.  He rose his sword and his right arm, holding the back of the blade against his arm.  The scythe slammed down on him and he was forced down to a knee, but he managed to stop the strike from taking him down.  His sword hand was bruised on the palm and sone of the bruises was bleeding, but his right arm was fine.  He didn't want to reveal the secret of his arm yet, so he kept the glove on and rolled backward away from Thalia.  However, as soon as he returned to his feet he was right in front of her again, dashing forward.  He didn't want to give her any distance, because he had seen the strings of chakra with his eyes.  She had long range capabilities and it seemed she combined puppet master-style jutsu with her scythe.  Date had to be extremely careful in this situation.  He did have the fireball jutsu as a back-up and he could perform a Genjutsu on her if she got too far away but he didn't want to have to resort to that yet, because weaving the signs would leave him open.

He aimed an upward sword strike toward the bottom of her chin, the red gaze of his Sharingan meeting her strikingly blue eyes.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was pushed back after her assault on Ikuto, however she didn't have time to think up of a strategy. Almost immediately he was back up to her, about to slice her head from chin up. She moved her head up and tried to jump back as far as she could, but her neck still got sliced open. After regaining her balance she grabbed her neck as she could see blood pouring down her hand and arm. Smiling she said "Wow, no one has ever gotten a hit quite like this on me, let's see how this goes!" She then threw her scythe forward in a spiral motion, mainly as a distraction,  as she pulled out a pike and charged towards him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
A Sexy Juggernaut

Date managed to dash backwards and avoid the scythe as his eyes went wide with shock.  _She took a cut to the neck and she's not even fazed!  She also took that Fuuton attack from before to the arm, and my initial attack cut her waist, but she just keeps going!  It's like her body isn't even registering the pain...  Maybe that is the case.  Shit if that's true then this fight just got a bit harder_.  His feet slid along the ground as he came to a halt.  He looked a bit past her to see Onitsume still in the wall.  She hadn't been giving him any openings to go and retrieve it, which would really put a damper on his plans to perform his Elemental Combination Kenjutsu.  She was charging him, not wanting to let him get the upper hand.  He gave a powerful swing of his sword, sending another slash of wind rushing toward her, before slitting his thumb on his sword and performing handseals, smirking inwardly.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled when he sent another blast of wind towards her. Using the chakra string she controlled the scythe to move in the way, still spinning. While in midair the scythe flew away, but the blast was almost but gone. Although what had been left of it she dodged to the side. However she still continued, she figured if she continued then he wouldn't be able to find an opening, and she knew if he were able to he'd find a way to beat her.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As she charged she saw him cut his finger on his blade. Originally she thought it was going to be a summoning jutsu but instead something unexpected happened. A huge balls of flames came crashing down from the ceiling, when he prepared this she didn't know. The flames came down on her as she tried to embrace for impact. The flames crashed down on her, incinerating her. She felt like her body could fall apart any minute now, the only reason she probably could still be alive is because she was immortal. She gave this guy to big of a chance, but no, she wouldn't lose here, she could, absolutely not, lose here. But in her current state she couldn't move, she couldn't move at all.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
The End

Suddenly, all the flames around Thalia disappeared, as Date released the jutsu and freed her from his illusion.  However, when the flames disappeared, she would notice his wind sword, Ryukiba, with the blade pressed up against her neck.  If she moved forward or to either side, she would slit her own throat.  His other sword, Onitsume, was pointed at her stomach, with the tip of it pressing gently into her abdomen.  He was standing behind her, pressed up close.  He wasn't about to let her get the upper hand, if she moved he would strike.  He allowed a smirk to grace his lips.  "It seems you lose the bet."


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was suddenly feeling better, well for the most part. She quickly took notice to the sword infront of her neck and the sword up against her stomach. She wasn't sure if it would slice her neck off if she tried moving, but she wasn't going to risk it, especially in the state that Hotaru was in. She wanted to move backwords but she could feel something there, and it just reconfirmed for her who it was when he spoke. She gritted her teeth, she didn't want to lose, but in a situation like this what other choice did she have? She couldn't move away at all, and she was stuck, any slight movement and he could "de-assemble" her.

She sighed, she _really_ didn't want to say anything now, but the deal had been made, and she wasn't one to go back on her word. Continuing to look forward she said back to him "Okay fine, what do you want---Master?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Gentlemanly Ways

Date gave a chuckle and removed the swords from her throat and stomach, before sliding them into their scabbards.  He took a step back away from her and spoke.  "Nothing.  You said that you would agree to any terms, so you could get motivated, and I wanted to see you motivated.  You are a strong kunoichi, and I wanted to see just how far that strength went."  He took off his shirt and tore it in half.  It was sleeveless, so it made fashioning makeshift bandages a little bit harder.  He used one half of his shirt and tie around her neck and stop the bleeding of her neck wound, and used the other to tie around her arm wound.  Her took off his gloves and pocketed them, revealing his metal arm.  He sighed as his skin hit the cool air.  He looked toward the mouth of the cave.  "Still raining.  I'll go wait out the storm in a different part of the cave.  But, before I go, I just have one question.  What's your name?"  He looked at Thalia, his Sharingan fading to the bright blue his eyes were usually colored.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After he ripped his shirt off he blushed a bit. Well hey look it, she still had _some_ normal feelings. After he tied it around her neck and arm wound she looked at his metal arm. She looked away from his body as she lightly said "You didn't need to do that you know? I wouldn't of died from blood-loss anyways." She then blinked and then looked back at him as she said "Oh and my name's Thalia, what's yours? Those eyes you had just now, what was that? And---why do you have a me---" Then she stopped herself, she thought she may be prying to much.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Thalia... Not a Bad Name

Date sat down on a large rock and rest his arms on his knees.  He smiled at her.  "Nice to meet you Thalia.  My name is Uchiha Date.  Those eyes you saw, were my Sharingan.  They allow me to see and assess chakra, that's how I knew people were in this cave before I walked in all the way."  He chuckled as she stopped questioning him.  He guessed she was afraid of prying.  "The arm is...  Well you got me there, it's a long story how I got this, and I don't fully understand it.  Damn thing drives me crazy, though."  He rose it and looked at it for a second, before lowering it and looking over at her.  "Alright, now I ask _you_ the questions, Thalia.  What did you mean you won't die of blood loss?  You got a slit in your throat, a gash on your arm, a cut on your waist... but you kept going.  Are you human?"  He rose his hands.  "Sorry, I don't meant to judge you...  You're an interesting girl, Thalia."


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed saying "Well yes I am human, and that's also sort of a long story also. But to make it short, after a _very_ painful experience I've become immune to death, immortality is what I mean. I still feel all the pain but compared to _that_ it's nothing. I've been trying to make it so I enjoy the pain, that way I can continue and feel great as I go on, but so far that really hasn't been a success. But that's all I really have to say about that though." Thalia closed her eyes and faced her head to the ground as she said "Thanks again though..." She then slowly sat down and laid on her back, staring at the roof of the cave, she wasn't going to sleep, she just needed to rest her body.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Immortality... Interesting

Date nodded at her and leaned back on his rock, closing his eyes.  "No problem.  You can keep my shirt as something to remember me by.  Thanks for a damn good spar."  He rested his hands behind his head and allowed himself to fall asleep, a tiny thought tugging at him.  It was so funny.  Not five minutes ago he had been fighting with this girl, but now he was sleeping in the same cavern as her and her friends.  He awoke a few minutes later to hear no rain.  The storm had passed and it had left clear blue skies in its wake.  He got off of his rock and turned, facing toward the opening of the cave.  He stopped and turned back to look at Thalia.  There was so much he had to learn about the world they lived in, the world of ninja.  Immortals, people who absorbed fire, this world was full of surprises.  He figured he would learn more if he continued traveling.  He decided it.  He was going to follow in Jiraiya-sensei's footsteps and travel the world, maybe write a book.  He felt bad, seeing as he had kissed Tifa and now he was leaving her behind, but he was a free spirit.  He would come back eventaully and beg her forgiveness, and he really did like her a lot, but there was a lot of flavor in the world and he wanted to sample it all.  He may as well start here.  He sat back down on the rock and gave a yawn, rolling his shoulders.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia fell asleep shortly afterwords, ignoring her injuries. A few hours later she quickly sprang up, her neck and arm aching as she moved in such a fast motion. She took a quick glimpse around the cave to notice that Date was gone now, she wondered where he had gone. Oh well, if they were lucky they'd meet again, and the next time she wouldn't lose. She noticed the others were asleep as well, wondering how they could sleep through all that fighting. She wondered if Hotaru and Koji were in good conditions or not, but it seemed they were fine, for the most part at least. She sighed, they'd get moving as soon as everyone woke up.


----------



## River Song (May 15, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He was too weak..........



He was beaten............

These thoughts swirled around an unconscious  Hotaru's head. His vision blurred in and out of focus. He could make out the faint ouyline of Thalia and another one, it could be Koji but it didn't have the same aura of murder that folowed Koji around. he lurched forward gasping for air. The pain from the blow had subsided. Placing his hand against the wound it began to glow green as a thin brittle layer of skin began to cover it.

He stood up before tumbling back down, he was so tired. He griped onto a rock and forced himself to stand up. He must do this, he must get stronger. He was saving this for a later date due to it being an untested procedure. He took out a holder scroll from his pocket, it was extremely basic. People may have sealed there lunch in it but what was sealed within this one was much more dark.

He laid it down on the ground, falling to his knees in the process. He rolled it out and preformed the needed handseals and what came out of it was monstrous. In a puff of smoke appeared Karina, dead.

Her body was completely destroyed, Hotaru had cut off each of her toes. Then he had removed her hair for testing. He had taken of her scalp to examine her brain. Her left hand was hanging to her body by a thread of skin. Her right hand was twisted at unimaginable angles. When he had spoke back to him he had punished her, evident from the many slashes across her chest. He had removed both her breasts to give him more access to see her chest cavity.

Her body was fascinating but there was only one true thing he was after, her heart and not in the conventional way.

He took out a scalpel from his pocket. He stabbed it into Karina's mutilated chest and the squelching sound of skin being ripped apart filled the room. He could see it now, her heart. It was still there, in perfect condition from being preserved in the scroll. He reached in and also carefully cut the ties to Karina's body and lifted it out..

He held it up above him like a trophy. Then he opened the heart cavity in Cheranu and placed the marvellous organ in. Closing the hatch on it he began to make handseals. He made handseals for a solid two minutes before placing his hands on Cheranu. "Bloody Puppet Show: Kings heart"

He had done it. His faced cracked into the largest grin as he started to laugh. "hehehehehe, hahahahaha, HAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

It was weird the house of the Kage was never this active, maybe a little in the morning but Kei never say this part of the house before. Some of the ninjas that were coming in and out told them that something really important was happening. And that was when Kyo ran rushing in the house, he was the first in line to become Kage and here he was, not even knowing what was going on. 

Kyo rushed up the stairs with Kei following behind him, he slammed opened the door causing the ninjas in the room to jump a bit. Taiyou was handing out missions and seemed to be very hardworking, she was quickly walking to each side of the room grabbing books. And her window was crowded with messenger birds..

"Mother!"Kyo called out, causing his mother to turn around and smile before handing off some scrolls to the ninjas in the room and with that some of the birds flew off, causing a couple to stay...

Kei looked around to see how busy Fuzen was...It was almost empty 

"What is going on??"Kei asked,"I never saw the village this busy..."

Taiyou sat down in her chair and let down her long red hair that was up in a pony tail,"One of the villages are under attack...As Kage of Fuzen...I must help out as I can.."she sighed as she pushed her hair back

"What can we do??"Kyo asked seriously as he looked at his mother, causing her to look at him and then at his waist...

"You received the Phoenix Tail.."she stated and then looked at Kei,"And you have Durga...Ha...I guess you guys aren't my babies anymore..."

Kei shook her head,"We are ninja's of Fuzen now, adults in the eyes of the world...We are here to help in Fuzen's growth and success..."


----------



## Chronos (May 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha & Marta Fuyibayashi LT Arc

Chapter 8: Dawn of the New World *

Ikuto soon rushed towards the man and swung his blades towards his stomach. The man quickly swung his blades stopping Ikuto halfway. Ikuto soon swung his other blade this time towards his neck. Without a moment of hesitation the man grabbed the  arm of Ikuto and send his hurling above his head and slamming him into the ground. Soon the man spear hurled to Ikuto's chest but was soon stooped by a strong wind elemental attack that had lifted him into the air. Ikuto stood up and soon slammed his arm into the floor crating cracks under the man And out of those crack  large waves of flames had engulfed the man who was still air born. The screams were heard and soon stopped and only ash was left. Ikuto fell to his knees his chakara levels were low. 

"Why are we constantly getting attacked like this? This is stupid, not even in my world we get ambushed so constantly."

"Are you okay?"

"Yeah, I'm fine thanks for using that technique."

"No problem... I knew it."

Ikuto eye brow rose and a confused look was around his features. This girl was unbelievable. What couldn't she make sense for once.

"Those blades you have, The Hearts of Azure? Those were sent to your world about a 100 years ago."

"So you know how to get back?"

"Yes"

"Then tell me."

"Why? Don't you like it here?"

She was pissing him off. God, please give me strength not to rip her god damn heart out!

"Don't screw around with me I need to get back to my village before I'm considered missing-nin."

"What?"

"A traitor..."

"Fine, fine. I'll tell you, but you need to take me with you."

"Like hell I would."

"Suit yourself then. Good luck finding you way back home."

This girl was seriously in over her head. He hated the fact that she was just toying with him. She started walking forwards and pass next to him Ikuto stopped her and said.

"Alright... what do I need to do?"

"Great~! Well you just need a gem and those blades."

"That's all?"

"The gem is rare."

"Obviously"

"You need to fight for it in the coliseum"

"Typical."

"That's it"

"How many rounds?"

"One"

"No kidding?"

"But over 100 people are fighting at the same time."

"Fuck."

"Let's go sign you up"

"Like I have a choice."

They continued forwards towards the city to sign up for the coliseum​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2011)

Koji Kazama/ Uchiha Shinosuke

"Wow..." Shinosuke and Koji said collectively at Zettai's display of power. You didn't need to be a sensor type to see how much chakra was pumping through his body and how powerful the green lightning almost was. Shin was so mesmerized he didn't bother to stop the boy from trying to levitate the bells toward him. But once they within arms length he passed out from over exerting himself most likely. Shinosuke paid close attention to the process the boy had used a crystal to turn a "switch" of sorts on inside his body that allowed for that little outburst of power. He walked over to Zettai's fallen body a little wary of touching it because he would most likely get shocked.

"You guys failed but managed to work together for the most part... You looked like a real team at various points. You should pat yourselves on the back. The rest of the day is yours to heal your wounds." Shinosuke picked up Zettai and could feel the electricity charge into his body. It stung but he just stood there and gritted his teeth. The kid probably just needed rest. Shin couldn't help it but he was taking a liking to Zettai, he reminded him of Ryoji in a way. They both had a certain type of charismatic stupidity about them that made Shin feel more at ease.

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji stood up covering his bloody nose. It was probably broken and needed to be reset, nothing worse than what he had been through before. His sensei and him stared at each other for a moment.

"Shinosuke-sense..."Koji began removing his hand from his bloody nose so his words could be heard in their entirety.

"You remind me of your nephew. I hate that little cub trash and I fully intend on killing him." 

Shinosuke smiled at Koji as he told him of his intentions for Kyo. He thought back to what he had said about Koji being a piece of shit... The hate between the two boys was palpable. He stroked his scar and continued on his way back to the manor with Zettai in tow. He had something in mind for this sheep...

---

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji wasn't nearly as sharp as he usually was but he could see the swords of Cheranu hurdling towards him. Everything was in slow motion even his body as Hotaru wrapped his legs around him making moving that much harder, just what was he going to do to avoid getting hit in the back of the legs by these swords. Koji kicked the ground but instead of going forward he went upward, using the force he generated to send his body to the air and over the swords that would have cut through him. It was his win...

*Kukukukuku*

Koji turned as he saw another boy enter the cave. He had white hair and familiar red eyes, they were the same eyes as his sensei. They were the cursed eyes of Konoha, the Uchiha. The boy engaged Thalia in combat and bested her which only made Koji lick his lips in anticipation. He was able to get a nice little scouting report on the kid, he didn't like his style one bit. Genjutsu illusionist trash, Koji hated kids like that. He was very ill-equipped to handle anyone like that. And the kid had a chance to make Thalia do anything to only go the noble route and pass that up. This Uchiha was getting on Koji's nerves. Luckily the poison was beginning to wear off some but not enough for Koji to try his own luck against the boy. He would have put him in his place... Koji trained his eyes on Thalia as she laid down to rest her body. He looked at her intently, she really was magnificent with that immortal body that wouldn't quit. 

*Kukukukuku*

"No... we will not be taken in by her. She's too uncouth to be a playmate of mine... What about Kei."He allowed his mind to wander a little bit as he though of her. It had been a few days since he last saw her and he could lie to everyone but them. He missed that girl.

Koji had to think to alone for a few minutes. He got up and left the cave.


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Taiyou smiled at Kei answer and with that she got up and sighed, she hated bringing the children into the messes that the adults made. But when she looked at Kei, she knew that her daughter was ready to become a woman. Kei watched her mother and then went up to her and took her hand, her mother hands were always soft despite the fact that she fought...Kei looked up at her mother while Kyo watched and Taiyou looked down

"Okay...Okay..."Taiyou sighed after a stare down between her daughter and her, Kei big blue eyes got to her and badly, "But first we need some more ninjas...I will tell you of your mission later, right about now I need Echo."Taiyou said

This caused Kyo to groan,"That old woman!"Kyo yelled,"Uhhhhh I pass on that.." he shivered as he remembered the old lady constantly coming and trying to make him train resulting in bruises upon brusies upon god awful bruises..

This caused Kei to giggle and her mom to laugh a bit,"Don't worry, Kei will do the honors of tracking her down, Kyo you will go and scout out the Amergukai area..Fuzen needs to make sure all trade routes are open, so you will go and talk to the ninjas that went. Come back to me and report the information back to me."

Kyo nodded,"Alright..Kei see ya later..."Kyo said turning around and jumping out the window to go to his job

Kei then turned to her mother,"Mother...I don't know how to track though."

Taiyou shook her head,"With Durga you can...Just believe in it and yourself..Durga is a special weapon capable of tripling your reaction time and enhancing all your senses..."Taiyou smiled,"Not only that, your lighting powers increase."

Kyo smiled,"Gotcha..."Kei smiled before putting the claw on her right hand and instantly feeling everything come to life in her head, everything had a smell and her hearing increased,"...I will report back with Grand--- I mean Echo shortly."

"Good...I trust you and Kyo.. Now Go!"


----------



## Chronos (May 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha & Marta Fuyibayashi

Chapter 9: Endless Walt's  *


Ikuto and Marta had finally step foot on the Huge city of Bog Ogna. The city of flames. Ikuto was surprised car some kind of vehicles sore through the air, different kind of animals and human beast were roaming around the city. 



The beast-humans and humans were staring at him in awe. Ikuto felt weird of all the attention Marta stopped and signed something in a board. And looked back at Ikuto



"You took the last spot."

"Cool. When does this starts?"

"Tomorrow."

"Awesome."

"So where are you going to stay."

She said while turning her head down a bit and swaying her body back and forwards.

"I don't know. Out I guess."

"In the wilderness!" 

Ikuto took  step back as she moved slightly forwards closer to his face. Why was she so depressed about it?

"I don't have anywhere else to go."

"You could stay with me."

"Huh?"

"I live here in that castle."

She pointed her finger up to the largest castle in the city. he stood in awe as he watched that huge building that stood in the middle of everything in the city. What the hell was she? She blushed play around with her fingers as she slightly lowered her head though her eyes still latched to Ikuto.

"I'm the princess of this land~"

"WHAAAATTT!!!???"

"Surprised?"

"You're a princess!?"

"Yup~!"

"My head hurts..."

"Come let's go!"

She help his arm and dragged him around. He didn't like it, people were staring at him and whispering things like. "The princess got a boyfriend?" "They look so cute together!" "Man that guys must be on luck son of a-" A all sorts of other things. Ikuto face had turned red and he made her let go of his arm. Though she soon grabbed it again and looked up to him with a smile

"Why the hell are you doing this? Let me go rumors about to spread."

"I don't care~!"

"What?"

"I think your kinda cute actually. I don't care what the other say about us. You should be honored you have the princess all to yourself."

"And who the hell said we had something?"

"The people did."

"Well stop it"

"Nope~!"

"I have someone... kinda... maybe... I don't know"

"Oh?"

"Never mind..."

They soon reached the castle and the guards granted them entry. Soon they've reach a throne room with a large man and a beautiful woman sitting in the thrones. Marta went and talked to them and the man stood and walked towards Ikuto with a kind smile.

"So your from that world, huh? This is truly a pleasure. My daughter tells me that you're going to enter the tournament to obtain the gem and return back home. I have to tell you that I approve of my daughter going with you and that I'd hope the best for the both of you."

Ikuto rose his eye brow once more. The best for the both of us? What the hell did she just told him. Before he could open his mouth Marta had dragged him out of the throne room and into his room.

"What did you tell him?"

"That you proposed to me."

"WHAT!? WHY THE HELL DID YOU DO THAT!?"

She just giggled and a cute smile crossed her face. She sure was bold and what kind of father would accept so quickly?

"I told him that you held the blades, he couldn't refuse. Those blades are really powerful. He knows I'll be in capable hands."

"Damn you..."

"Get some rest for tomorrow~!"

"DAMN THAT GIRL!!"

Ikuto sighed and sat on the bed. Well it seemed like he didn't have any other choice. He lay down and went to sleep for tomorrow. ​


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei had the whole world clogging up her nose, the smell of the earth, the wind, and everything else.  Just seemed wonderfully overwhelming. Kei had stopped over Echo hose to get a wiff of her scent, but the thought of everything else almost detoured her. But she knew one thing was right, it was find Echo or bust, her mother trusted her with this simple mission and yet here she was... Kei stopped at the outskirt of Fuzen where she smiled Echo scent...

And someone else's...

The deep earthy scent that she knew so well...Even the cold night wind with it sweet scent couldn't get her mind off the one that she made her heart ached. Kei looked at herself and then at the night sky, she hadn't seen him in days...Weeks..Or hell a month...She was so busy with becoming an angel and trying to hunt down Thalia...It made her not notice what was missing...

So she ran off, tracking down that deep earthly scent that belonged to one guy and one guy only...

Koji...

Kei found herself at the a river edge where she saw Koji walking, her heart almost beated out of her chest. But then a new scent that covered his...Made her heart drop...

It was Thalias...

"Koji..."she called out only to regret it instantly after she said it

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo was rushing to the village gates to see a coming in of wounded ninjas coming back, once they entered the gates, the medics swarmed them. It was a repeating process that made Kyo what was going on outside their village that made some of their will power go down? He got in the middle of some medics that were healing a solider and looked down at him, the man looked up

"Well i it isn't the child of the Kage...How may I help you?" he asked painfully

"My mother wants to know how are things?"he asked seriously making sure that he wasn't in the way of the medics

"...Bad...The enemy has the whole place surrounded no one can get in or out...I am worried.." 

Kyo looked down,"What else?"

The man looked to the side,"It is hard to get traders to and from Ama...We lose one every trip...It seems that the enemy is strong.."

What the hell was going on??


----------



## Chronos (May 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uhiha & Marta Fuyibayashi


Chapter 10: Endless Walt's: A Deceiving Trick Indeed *

The day after had arrived Ikuto was in the middle of over a hundred man and woman in a huge coliseum. Looking up he could see the gem that was the prize for the winner all introduction had been made and the announcer was about to begin Ikuto unsheathed the blades and opened it tree blades. His sharingan was active and soon a bell had sounded. The battle started. Blades clashing every where one after the other. Blood staining the wall of many dead bodies already in the ground. Ikuto was part of this his slashed just about anyone that he got a chance to. Ikuto soon look up at the gem was no one trying to take it? 

Soon a horde of men jumped at him Ikuto Emanated flames around his body and with a spread of his arms the fires increased and burned all that where near him pushing them away and crating a path for him to steal the gem Ikuto soon jumped into the huge pillar that led to the gem. running upwards along the pillar. People where in awe as if tehy never saw someone walk along walls. Ikuto smirked and grabbed the item. Marta was next to it and he soon rushed out towards her and picked her up as well. Felling out from the coliseum Ikuto ran through the city and asked her.

"Where?"

'You're quite bold you know?"

"WHERE!?"

"At the Ruins of Azure where you landed."

Ikuto rushed through all the commotion. He soon reached the Ruins and the door from before had appeared. Ikuto blades resonated and opened the door soon the gem imploded and Ikuto with Marta still on his arm had jumped into the door that soon closed before the guard could enter.

Ikuto soon was in the forest of Konoha. Without noticing that Marta was still in his arm he soon moved his gaze and said

"I actually brought you here!"

"You promised."

"Aren't you worried you'll never return home?"

"No."

"..."

"I'd wanted to leave since I was young. I never liked being trapped there. Can... I stay with you?"

"Ikuto sighed with a smiled and a nod he answered her. He grabbed tightly to his neck and rested herself of Ikuto's arms closing her eyes and smiling. She was truly happy now. Ikuto couldn't just led her down now. So he continued towards the village of the leafs with Marta on his side


*Arc End... *​


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2011)

*Miho*

Miho watched the from the back of Shinsouske and Koji as Zettai began to surge with power. She was on one knee, gasping for air, because of a certain bastard hitting her directly in her throat. Chakra poured from her teammates body, so much chakra, that the electricity from him turned into an emerald green. Closely she watched as his hand reached out and th bells around Shinbird began to levitate toward him. Though before they could reach the boy hit the ground with a hard thud. The outpour of all the chakra and his mounting injuries caused him to completely loose consciousness and pass out.

"His abilities are interesting to say the least..." Miho thought with ragged breath.

In fact through this training she observed, with a keen eye, the abilities of both her teammates while she herself barely showed a thing. Koji's very foreign, but powerful "Dirty Boots" even as much as she'd traveled...Miho had honestly never seen anything like it. The dirtier his shoes became the greater his speed increased. Though on the other hand, Zettai, his abilities were unique which were obvious from the start because of his weired body modification, but she felt she had seen this somewhere before back in her past.

Before long Shinosuke spoke up to praise them all and giving them permission to rest and heal their injuries as he took Zettai away. Finally the training between team 5 was over. After her sensei's announcement she had, by then, regained a steady control of her breathing and pulled herself back up to her feet. Casually flipping her hair back Miho placed her kunai back into her pack as she watched her sensei's back slowly disappear from her sight. _"Of the three, I showed the least."_ Miho stated as she went back from her previous thoughts. 

Out of the corner of her eye Miho gazed over at Koji, them being the only two still around. Before flipping her hair once again.

_"I want to keep it that way."_


----------



## Kenju (May 15, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Setsuko, Shirou vs Vuruya Uimori - Mission​*








​
The dark laughter on the ship comes from the girl that isn't very big. Yet her destructive capacity is quite large itself. There is are large collected mass of dust not far in front of her that is from her own power. Vuruya dosen't need to see to confirm whats inside, there are bloody chunks of meat scattered everywhere.




"....Your wrong" 

Those two simple words snap Vuruya back into reality. Her laughter is easily shut off by the voice that shouldn't have been heard. That face of pleasure has turn to one of shock.

"..Your wrong, you couldn't be any father from the truth."

Just as this voice is heard again a swiping force blows away the dust covering him. What is revealed is a boy with torn clothes and a hurt body with blood. Yet, he is neither dead nor defeated, however the most important thing to him is that the girls behind him are not hurt in the slightest. 

".......You must be a complete idiot to think that. These girls behind me aren't just tools that you can use however you want and throw them away. True power isn't meant to be used to kill others, it's meant to protect them. You haven't tried that in the slightest...which only means your weak. "

A surge of anger is thrown into Vuruya after those words are spoken.

"WHAT THE HELL DO YOU FUCKING KNOW!?!?!?!??!"

That roar also comes with the creation of the transparent lances in both of the girl's hands. She will use everything to make sure this pest is wiped from existence.

Seeing this, Shirou takes his sword horizontally to his side. This battle no longer needs to continue on any further. In his eyes, this girl is already defeated.

At the exact same moment, both of their feet leave the ground. They are charging at each other, their only sights being the other coming at them.

"YAAHHH!!!!"

At Vuruya's cry she throws both of the lances after the charging boy. She's sure it will hit. She and Shirou both know, if he dodges those attacks the girls behind him will be killed. 

The insane grin of her face reveals that she knows this is her victory.


Yet...

Shirou continuous to charge as he heads straight for the deadly lances. His blade is held back to the side... 

"If you can't even understand that, your power is a waste."

"_One-Way Swallow Slash!_"

In an instant, Shirou's blade is swung forward and switches back at an incredible speed. Once that happens, a sharp straight wave of air is created. The powerful and fast wave ends the exchange as quickly as it was released. The lances are knocked away to the side like sticks. Vuruya dosen't even have time to react as the sharp wave already hits. 

Several gashes are created across her body, the impact sends her flying off and knocks the air out of her. 

SPLASH!

A tower of water is created as she collides harshly with the water.

The Battle has ended......

---

It's morning now, the ship that should have departed did not. Instead, it's been taken into custody by the local authorities. Just about all of the people involved on the people trafficking were also taken into custody. Yet the mastermind has not been revealed. On another note, the girl named Vuruya was not found.  

YM and his family are supposedly doing fine. Shirou's part is done...



> Mission: Push
> Client: YM
> Team Slot: -optional-
> Rank: C
> ...



Mission Complete


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 15, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Eze*
> 
> Akina blushed even a deeper shade of red as Violet already know she had a crush on Darius. She sadid in low voice "your welcome. Where are we going Violet?" Atleastshe got that instead of the confused people around the table. She did not know if Darius got it as well but ended up confused herself through her emotions at the moment she did not know if this would turn out anyway. Is Diana is protect of the girls that Darius meet. I need to be condifented about this like my swordmanship but anyone could really put me down but why cry there other guys in the see to find if it does not work out at all.



*Darius*

Yea where were they going? Violet sighed. "We are going to Fuzen." she said. Darius flared with anger. How could they go there? He stood up abrubtly. "How dare you say we are going there? Are you playing a joke because this is not funny. You know how Diana and l feel about that place. There is now way we.." SLAP! Diana gasped. Darius was in shock. Violet had slapped him. "You will be silent. Yoi do not talk to me like that. We are going and that is finall. You have no idea why yet you judge. You better watch your tongue. This is a matter of survival and i will not let  your grudge against Fuzen kill everyone else." Darius glared. Wait. Lide and death? What was going on? Was she hiding something from them?

*Diana*

Diana also was filled with anger when Violet announced where they were going yet she didn't show it like her brother. It was dangerous with her powers.  She did gasp when Violet slapped her brother after his temper exploded. "You will be silent. Yoi do not talk to me like that. We are going and that is finall. You have no idea why yet you judge. You better watch your tongue. This is a matter of survival and i will not let  your grudge against Fuzen kill everyone else." Violet said in Fury. Wait what was she talking about? "What do you mean endager our lives?" Diana asked forgeting her anger now filled with worry. Violet sighed with sadness. "Kiri has fallen....." Diana and Darius were both shocked at this statement. 
"Impossible. No way that one of the 5 greatest villages has fallen." Diana could not believe it. "Well it did. Everyone who diid not get out is dead. This is the reason i took you out. The real me had to go fight something that this copy deos not know about and so i left this clone to get you out if they got to the village." she said revealing her plan all along.


----------



## Burke (May 15, 2011)

*Zettai LT*
_(with hotaru)_

It was around noon in the mostly peaceful outskirts of Fuzengakure. The tranquility was only barely disrupted by a strolling boy, Zettai Hibana. Zettai managed to come across a regal looking grass field while on a walk around Fuzen, it would be a while until he had to leave again for konoha.

"Ahh," he took in a deep breath, "Well, this looks like as good a place as any." he began as he started to stretch and flex his muscles in an impressive display. He then removed his vest, followed by his black undershirt, revealing his sinewy build, his dark colored skin, and the metal nodes that dotted his arms and back.

"Haaaa Huuuuu" He breathed as he brought his arms to his sides and began concentrating his electrical energy. With each deep electrified breath, energy sparked from the various nodes. The grass surrounding him rustled with each exhale.

Then, in all of this peacefulness, Zettai could not help but realize that there was a slight disturbance in the surrounding static natural energy, someone was watching.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

She heard what happen to all five of the great village had fallen by a great sorce of some sorce that they did not know of. She was shocked herself and wonder what happen to her mom and her friends could be dead. She heard what Darius had said and got smack across the face. She put a kind hand on his shoulder to calm him down and her cold hand went to the red hand print across Darius's face. "You and my brother had something in commend you don't like the village, just lived outside the village. If you don't want to do anything with the village of Fuzen. Let's not sit here any longer, let's get to Fuzen as fast as we can." She got up waiting for her friends to join to get to Fuzen. After a few hours they reach Fuzen, "you guys go ahead to meet the kage I have something else I have to do or do you want me to come with you?" 

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike could tell that Hakro was on edge, atleast they found a group of frogs that Spike was talking to them for more information. Hakro walked off as he was worried that his siter was dead for good. Hakro return back to the cabin before Spike could catch up and tell him what the frogs told them. "Sorry, about everything" Cheza said as she was in the garden. "I just want to be alone at the moment, I may go into town to her any news about anything at the moment." "You should go get you  new weapon that could cheer you up some you know." Hakro nods as he jumps on a tree branch to get to the roof of his cabin. He made himself bleed as he summons the brown female wolf. He sighs as he was restless as he spotted Spike and he jumped off the roof with his brown wolf as theey run into the town of Fuzen.


----------



## River Song (May 15, 2011)

*Hotaru LT*

There was a boy, he looked odd. Hotaru didn't know why but he was diferent.... inetersting. he jamp out of the trees. He felt like picking a fight. he jamp down out of the tree, landing with a small _thud!_. He stared Zetai down. Cheranu rolling of his back. He atached the chakra strings to Cheranu. Cheranu's hand reached out of the bandages and began ripping pits of it away until there was a large whole. Cheranu climbed out of the bandages and stood beside Hotaru. "Who are you?"


----------



## Burke (May 15, 2011)

*Zettai LT*

Zettai's assumptions were correct, there was someone looking on at him, and he had just presented himself. He had to say that whoever this boy was, Zettai did not like his intent. He looked on as this mysterious person let forth what Zettai assumed was a puppet. He had truthfully never seen a puppet user, but he knew they were weapons.

"My name is Zettai..." he said simply as his konoha headband glared in the sun. "But more importantly, why do you brandish your... weapon..."


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked over and saw Hotaru moving. She didn't know what he was doing, just watched him for a little bit. Suddenly he took out a summoning scroll and summoned a dead human. Originally this creeped her out a little but overall she didn't care, as long as it wasn't one of their team mates then she'd be fine. However he did something she didn't expect. Hotaru cut into the persons body and lifted their heart out. Thalia had absolutly no idea what Hotaru was doing.

After transferring the heart into the puppets body Hotaru just sat there for a minute or two, and then yelled out that he finally did it. Thalia looked at him as she said "Hotaru---I don't care about what you're doing, but make sure you erase all traces of blood here. If there is even the slightest trace then we could possibly be tracked down, and that wouldn't be good." Standing up now, a little achy, she cracked her neck and then continued with "We should probably be leaving soon."


----------



## River Song (May 15, 2011)

*Hotaru LT*

" I don't know, I just want to fight and test out something new and you are now my test subject." he said this in a tone one might use to discuss the wether. Hotaru moved his hand in a complex patern, causing Cheranu to jump up. Once he was up above Zettai Hotaru began forming handseals.  

"Suiton: Violent bubble wave" He said monotonely, time to see if his experiment had worked. The  of Karina's heart  pulsing through Cheranu's body and up through the chakra strings and asured him it had.

suddenly a large gush of water came funneling out of Cheranu's mouth down at Zettai.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2011)

*Takuya*

*3 Days after the first encounter with Miteru*

A white haired boy with his hair slicked back and three tufts pointing upwards in front wearing some black pants, a long-sleeved red shirt and some normal shoes was entering the Kanari town, a peaceful town where usually the requested missions are boring and childish but not that time. The boy who just arrived was Takuya who was disguised, his mission was supposed to be easy, gain the trust of the family and then do not leave any survivor. Taking out a folder with the photos of the family and their descriptions the boy sighed when he saw the photo of the son of the couple, he was just the same age as Aoi "Well...time to work".


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2011)

- _*Miho*_-

The village was still a foreign place to Miho and since training was finally over, she decided to slowly take her time to look around. She wasn't taking this slow stroll to survey the village, she could care less about this place, but a village housing such a view as this one does there has to be a quiet place to sit and think right? Before long, Miho had found the place she was looking for. On the east side of the village, there was a large lone rock that sat in an isolated place inside the village. 

_"Perfect."_ Miho thought to herself.

Once on top of the rock she sat down and slung her legs over the edge, letting them dangle underneath her as she flipped her hair back and then folded her arms around her chest. Looking out and taking in the view, Miho was taken in aback by how breathe taking the view of the beautiful aesthetic and full abundance of flora or fauna the village had. In hind sight, this shouldn't have been that big of a surprise since she had remember Shin-sensei telling them atleast that much about this place, but it was better to view it for ones self than to have someone explain it to you.

A gentle breeze came by snatching leaves off the nearby tees. The breeze carried up and over, the scene looked as if they were dancing around with out a care in the world. Rocking her legs back and forth Miho looked at the surrondings around her and then into the sky humming to herself. "It's fine if you forget, it's fine if you can't feel it. I've patched up the scrapes in my heart...." The chestnut haired female hummed to herself.

"...I am a rose of may."

_Flashback
Rain poured down continuously, never ending, there was so much rain that there was zero viability, one would get the idea that they were looking at all this through a window. The rain hit the ground with loud furious thuds as if they were knocking of the door to hell in order to be let in.  For two or rather one...when it ever rained this fierce and hard it only had one meaning.

Death

A body laid sprawled out atop another acting like a shield. The body on top belong to a young man, who was barely clinging on to life, gashes and stab wounds had left his back in such a state that it was nothing, but a huge gaping hole one could look into. He was bleeding out as fast as the ran was pouring.

Underneath the man was another body, soft sobbing could be heard from coming from this person, a girl. She was laid in a whole right beneath the man's body as she continued to look up at her protector. She had sobbed so much that all that was coming out was the noise she made, their were no more tears, they were all gone.

"Kira..." She cried she reached out for him. Gently she caressed his face growingly pale face. With every stroke of his cheek the color in his face would vanish and he would get colder and colder. With an obvious pained look as he willed himself to smile, Kira mustered up the very last of his life energy as he mouthed his final words to the girl beneath him, his younger sister.

From his mouth blood poured out and splattered on the woman's patched eye. Slowly it cascaded down giving the resemblance of a tear as the girl stared in utter shock, completely frozen in place. Her last surviving relative had passed before her very eyes. Though his face bore a smile that was still brighter than most living humans, a victory of pride that accompanied the man's final words to his younger sister:

Miho...our rose...of may.
End_

Miho slowly brought her hand up as she touched a patched eye.The cold rain that irregularly hit her face and feeling of her brothers blood sliding down her patched eye...was simply sickening to Miho. _"I thought I was over all of this, why do I keep getting this memories? Why do they continue to plague my mind!"_ Miho thought furiously. To her, memories that she had willed herself long ago to be rid off, don't just pop up out of nowhere. At this moment in time, these past couple of days, her mind was either play tricks or trying to show her something.

Though which it was...is up to her to interpret.

Calming herself to regain her compsure Miho had moved from over her eye patch to her hand as she casually flipped it.

"...I wonder how Daisuke is doing?"


----------



## Burke (May 15, 2011)

*Zettai LT*

"Water!" he realized in his head that he did not want to be where that surge was headed. Knowing this was going to be a bad matchup, he quickly formed a handseal, and in his place suddenly appeared a cut log.

"Ugh" He sighed, "I really didnt want to do this today..." He then made another seal as a duplicate of himself appeared. As Zettai ducked away, the duplicate leaped up to attack the puppet. Horatu flicked his hand as the puppets arm was brought down on the clone which phased away upon impact.

Then from the blind side of the puppet, Zettai was coming in with his foot, but what he had not at that point realized was that it was Hotaru who could see him. He subsequently lashed as the puppet grabbed Zettai's foot, and threw him outwards. "Damn..." Zettai grunted as he flipped back, and springed off the ground. 

As he slid he brandished his right palm by his side as electrical energy arced around it. Using his speed to his advantage, Zettai rushed foward to Hotaru. In no time, the puppet, of course, intervened Zettai's path. With a flick from Hotaru, the puppet slashed out, but, utilizing the slick grassy surface, Zettai slid below the attack on his knees which was followed by a jump into the air.

"Discharge!" he called out as he closed in on the boy.


----------



## Chronos (May 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Marta Fuyibayashi LT*

Ikuto walked along at a rather fast passe through the ground of Fuzen, behind him was his friend from the alternate dimension, Marta. She was rushing towards him and soon stopped him along the road, Ikuto stroke his snow white hair, bothered that she was around Ikuto looked to the sides and said.

"I told you to stay at the village! I'm here on important matters."

"Don't be a buzz kill, Ikuto I've been stuck at your sisters house for awhile now. I want to go out and see the world with you."

"Damn it! I seriously can't deal with this right now."

His red and green eyes were burning in anger. He told her over a thousand times not to come here. This wasn't the time for her to be with hims.

"I can't baby sit you all of the time! Look, got around Fuzen and we will meet here in a few hours, Ok?"

She giggled and nodded at his suggestion. She soon wandered of and before long Ikuto yelled to her.

"Don't got to the Frozen Area of Fuzen! I won't go looking for you if get lost there!"

She just waved her hand and continued forwards. Ikuto sighed and continued down the road.

"I wonder... Fuzen been rather strange lately. Some ninja had recently gotten missing... hmmm"


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

His sword nundged his side as he made his daily walk around Fuzne, making sure that no criminals were walking around or causing mischief. He sighed, Kei was also on her job working hard and maybe even dedicated to it more than him. He looked up at the sky, she was always so dedicated to something, it was about time that he becomes that too...

And help make Fuzen a better place...

And maybe his mother could spend more time with them, that would be nice. And her health could get better to, that made Kyo pumped for his next encounter of a criminal or hell even a missing for that matter. Having Phoenix Tail with him,Kyo almost felt unstoppable and cool...He smiled as he thought this sword his mother gave him

"I wonder... Fuzen been rather strange lately. Some ninja had recently gotten missing... hmmm" 

He heard a voice causing him to turn to the boy and rowned,"And who the hell are you to judge?"Kyo asked loudly, he was maturing...At a slow rate..."Fuzen is still strong and standing..."


----------



## Chronos (May 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

Lost in his though he tried to think of a way to help Fuzen. Soon stopped by a voice of a young male his tone under Ikuto's skin and he turned. As soon as he took a look into his features his memories started acting up. He was boy , the same face as the one he saw when he witness Ryoji's death. He finally met him face to face. His eyes widen and he was soon frozen by shock. 

"You're that boy from that I saw in the forest. The Fuzenkages son..."

Ikuto mumbled. Ikuto soon returned back to his senses and place his hand on top of his blade on his left leg. The hearts of azure... 

"I'm not here to judge Fuzen I was just thinking out loud. Fuzen's strong, but that doesn't mean that it couldn't get help once in awhile."   

Ikuto said valiantly as he looked at the boy it seemed he was part of Fuzen defense forces. Indeed someone like him would be giving such post. He is the son of the head of Fuzen. He was not letting his guard down just yet.


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2011)

*-Miho; Orphanage: 2 years ago Part 1-*

A large homely looking building sat in a wide clearing.  All around the building were nothing, but trees as far as the eye could see. A dirt road lead up to the front door of the orphanage and stretched endlessly, atleast that's how it seemed to the young kids who lived there. Though the place looked run-down and in need of repairs, the inside was actually lavish and stylish. Though despite these small things, what made this place great was the small lake that ran through the back of the orphanage's large backyard.

In fact that's where most of the kids were now.

"Seriously, who let the Shiho, Ori, and Hinna, the pigs out again?!" An eleven year old Miho yelled out among the kids outside. The high class armor and matching eye patch that she wore nowadays was non-existent. She wore a loose fitted white t-shirt underneath a fishnet vest with matching leggings. Her hair was tied up into a messy bun with a cow lick and her eye patch was simply a red rage that was lazily tied around her eye.

The kids she had the pleasure of raising her voice at all stood before her with either their heads held down, fiddling with their fingers, shuffling their feet, or out right evading her gaze. Miho was in charge of looking over the others during their recess period, her and two others who stood next to her, were the oldest of the already young bunch of kids. "I'll ask again...who did *this*?" Pointing her thumb being her one was greeted to the sight of a bunch of pigs running a muck right behind her.

The pigs ran around in a frenzy, something had obviously spooked them and were steadily causing damage to the property.

Though still, no one would speak up. Miho gazed over each and ever one of them. Flipping back the cow lick that hung down the side of her face Miho began to speak again. "I don't like looking like the butt head here, I know you guys know who did it, or did some forget just what these pigs are suppose to be?" Once again Miho, not turning around, pointed her thumb to the back of her. As if on cue one of the pigs, Shiho, fired off a katon that bulldozed through one of the wooden houses that stood in the back. The pig's katon was miniature in size not much bigger than a water filled ballon, but it was a katon none the less.

Though they didn't seem to be that adapt at there abilites as another pig, Hinna, was able to use the bodyflicker, but slammed into a beam on their jungle gym, bringing the whole thing down in a loud crash. This seemed to scare them even more and now scared out of there wits the pigs frenzy increased as they  scurried about.

The last pig, Ori, began spitting a water like jet, more like a pistol out of it's mouth cutting through the earth and up rooting a nearby flower bed. Hinna, who happened to be the largest pig of the group, was still daze from her run-in with the jungle gym and bodyflickered toward the group of children..

*WHAM!*

With thunderous force he slammed into the whole bundle. They all tumbled on top of one another, groaning in pan.

"The man I just learned about that lives up, doesn't like ugly, and I don't like being made a...uhhh, something of so just tell who did it." Finally conceding they pointed to the brown haired boy who stood the right of Miho.

Daisuke.

The young boy wore pale grey robes with a design of red flames on the edges, with a green ribbon showing a curled gold design tied in a loose bow around his waist. Underneath it, he wore the standard black mesh shirt with red lining, and wore puffy black pants that are tighter around the ankles as well as black sandals to go with the outfit. He stood sly grin, while rubbing the back of his head.

"Miho and I should've guessed from the start that it was you...again Daisuke." A blond haired girl spoke up to the left of Minori. She wore a grey, kimono-style blouse with no sleeves, held closed by a broad, dark bluish-grey obi that matches her pants. 

"Eh, be quiet Kimiko you mark, it's not like a did anything wrong." Daisuke blew her off. In reponse Kimiko laughed as she began waving her finger back and forth. "Me? A mark? Aren't you the kid who, until yesterday, thought the plural of goose was sheep?" Now flustered Kimiko burst out in laughter again as Daisuke tried to regain his composure. 

"A-anyway, I only did that to lighten Miho up. Ever since you started reading that book about religi-whatever you've been acting like those ninja we see from time to time." He said while pointing a finger at her. Though he did have a point, it had been half a year since Miho started getting into religion. Her personality had changed greatly to the point that the overseers thought to send her off to a doctor.

Whether it was true or not though was of Miho concern. "I enjoy that you thought about me, but you still in trouble." Miho yelled as Kimiko and she advanced on him. "Your going to round up these pigs, clean up this mess, and then receive your usual punishment." Looking over at Kimiko and nodding her her head Kimiko, with a smirk, reached into the back of her Kimiko and pulled out a pink sash.

Daisuke eyes bulged out his head as he backed himself into a corner with the two girls in front of him swiftly advancing.

His punishment was soon at hand.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki LT *

"And you were the punk that ran away when me and my mother came." Kyo took note as he watched as the boy lean into his sword, Kyo sighed what good would it do anyone if he got into a fight with this kid. His mother explained the situation to him, the kid had nothing to do with the death of his uncle. Because the simple fact, he was weak...

Which meant, he couldn't even lay a finger on him...

Because the simple fact that Ryoji could lay a finger on his mother...

Kyo turned to the sky, "We the people of Fuzen pride ourselves on our strength. We had build this village alone, we established trade with other small countries alone, and we became a establish nation....Alone.." Kyo smirked, "I hope you understand what I am trying to get at...."

Kyo then brushed his white bangs from his face revealing his deep red eyes, "My name is Kyo Aosuki...Future Head of the Fennikkusu clan and future kage...It is only respectful to state your name and reason why you are in Fuzen..."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji walked along the river bank just thinking about his homeland. He wasn't a nostalgic guy but their were things he missed. At the top of the list was her...

"Koji..." She said his name and he looked up at her. She looked different, her hair was no longer white with a streak of blue, now the blood part had taken over more. She had grown a bit taller but their was more their it was like she had aged many years since the last time they saw each other like she had been through alot. She still seemed like the same girl deep down but their was something so different about her now. Koji just stood there and stared not saying anything for the moment. He walked up to her slowly and wrapped his arms around her hugging her.

He had no clue why he reached out to her with that kind of affectionate of a greeting. Maybe it was her or just the familiarity but he wanted to reach out and feel her touch. Even if it was probably for the last time.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki * 

"Koji?"she asked out loud as she wondered why the boy hugged her, but she didn't say anything. She just accepted it, but the scent of Thalia was still strong on him, she had to be around...But that went to the far back of her mind as she nudged herself deeper into his chest trying to get passed the scent that clouded up his owns...While wrapping her arms tightly around him...

He was still warm
Still strong

Kei felt her whole mind drift off in this one simple hug, damn this guy for making her feel like this...But she didn't know what else to do, well that was until she finally thought about the scent of another person. Echos, was still around...Kei slowly pushed herself away from him...

"...." she wanted to ask why the hell he was all the way out here, why did he smell like Thalia, where was she? "Why....Why are you out here?...i...I.." Kei swalowed a lump in her throat,  "Koji...I missed you so much..."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji was a decent amount bigger than Kei but when she wrapped her arms around him he felt so small. That was the problem though why they needed to be apart. He wasn't strong enough when he was with her. They left him and he needed them right now, they're counsel had kept him alive through many tough calls. They knew what to do and they wouldn't just let him die, he could trust them and no one else. He knew she cared about him but it wasn't good enough not in the situation he had put himself into. Their embrace felt too short as she pushed herself away from him.

This time he examined her close up she had really grown up in this short amount of time. It stung a little bit that life had moved on without him in the land of Fuzenkagure, but that's the way it was suppose to go. She asked him why he was there and he thought back to the night before he left with Thalia. His meeting with that person and what had come of it. He couldn't tell her what he was hiding she couldn't get caught up in his mess. 

She looked sad like she was holding back until the flood gates opened and she told him that she missed him. He had missed her a lot too. He still thought about her, his growing obsession with Thalia had produced feelings of guilt due to his feelings for Kei.

"Hey silly rabbit don't get all sappy. You're getting to see me now aren't you. I'm really glad to see you. You've grown up a lot. I can tell just by looking at you. Did you grow a few inches."He put his forehead on hers and smiled as he looked into her eyes. It was just like old times.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki *

She frowned when he commented on her snappiness but she missed him, and she was finally being honest with herself. She missed him a lot, when she was training she thought about him. When she was going under, him and the thoughts of her brother made her stronger. Kei felt happier with him and it instantly showed when she felt his forehead on hers...

And she smiled, she looked up at him and watched as he smiled too. Kei went back in his arms and closed her eyes...

so nice and warm....

She couldn't tell him what was going on with her becoming an angel...But at least, she saw him, and maybe..They could stay together for a while...

"Koji, you silly viper...Don't leave me like that..." she ended up letting out a laugh until the wind blew and the strong scent of blood and others entered her nose as she still wore Durga...Her senses were still tight as ever even though she was with the one guy who could block the world out...

Kei eyes widen...When she realized....

Thalia was close...

Kei looked up at Koji, "Why...Why do you smell like Thalia..?" kei finally questioned looking up at him, her eyes meeting his, "Why do you smell like blood and poison!?"

Kei pushed herself away and put some distances between her and him as she looked on, the wind still carrying the scent of everyone around...

And then she looked down on the ground, as reality hit her and hard

"....Tell me the truth...Koji....Koji Kazama..."Kei asked as she began to take the role she was given...

The protector of Fuzen


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin took Zettai back to Taiyou's manor waiting for the boy to come to. Zettai was a very interesting kid to say the least. His electrical powers and how they worked were different from normal raiton users, no he seemed like he was built to be a dangerous raiton user. He could generate a lot of power from his little display but currently he wasn't using even a 1/16th of his potential. Shinosuke saw it for a second, his sharingan could see a vivid and intense color emanate from the body of this foreign boy. Zettai Hibana was a diamond in the rough, well they really all were. Shinosuke just felt more compelled to help Zettai than he did the others. Miho was a strong girl inside and out so she didn't necessarily need the same amount of hand holding. Koji well the jury was still out on that kid, Shin liked his attitude but he didn't like the fact the kid was basically a murderer playing ninja. Zettai reminded Shin of Ryoji who despite all the contempt that Shin referred to him with was still one of his best friends. He would have to set up the meeting between Zettai and Ryoji maybe the three of them could have a drink or two one day. All of these thoughts of the future got Shinosuke excited so he got up and cupped his hands around his mouth. He put himself right by Zettai's ear and allowed his voice to boom in the boy's ear.

"WAKE UP YOU FUCKING BROWN SHEEP!!!" 
---

*Koji Kazama | Turn Around*

"Why should I answer any of your questions. Better yet why ask questions you know I won't answer?" She was beginning to tense up which put him on the defensive as a reflex. Their was no helping they were at odds for the moment. He left the village with Thalia and now he was face with child of his former leader. Now he was at a crossroads he could either tell her the truth and put her in danger or he could lie and hurt her. Either way she was worse off but he guessed it was better that she have her feelings hurt by him then putting her in worse danger by telling the truth. Alive and hurt is better than dead.

"If you really must know me and Thalia are together. We're leaving the village and going to live out in the world. I smell like her because me and her were just together. The blood and poison is from some poor sap who thought they could handle my bite. If I were you I wouldn't want to repeat their mistake."The way he threatened her was different than usual as if he were going through the motions. His heart wasn't really in it. Koji looked down at the ground unable to stare Kei in the eye.

"Look Kei you need to go and forget you even saw me. Go make some new friends and meet a great guy who can care about you properly. Turn around and forget about me before this has to get ugly."


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kyo Aosuki LT *
> 
> "And you were the punk that ran away when me and my mother came." Kyo took note as he watched as the boy lean into his sword, Kyo sighed what good would it do anyone if he got into a fight with this kid. His mother explained the situation to him, the kid had nothing to do with the death of his uncle. Because the simple fact, he was weak...
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

What a cocky bastard. The though drove Ikuto almost drove Ikuto to laugh out loud. Guess he already knows the story behind his uncles death. Well the he introduced himself why not do the same?But before he said anything he should just led this kid know his place. He didn't care if he was the Fuzenkages son, he was an Uchiha, his ancestor had once fought toe to toe with the first. 

"And because you were alone you drove yourself to madness... Yes my blades is reading your heart. You darker than anyone I know so far. A burning rage is inside you... Like one of a demon. What's so bad about having an ally Kyo? Is Fuzen really that scared? Or is it your pride of Fuzen? Because last time I heard..."

His eyes glowed as they revealed the sharingan towards the boy. 

"...Fuzen is a villages composed of other villages ninja. A unification. So loners prides means little to me."  

It about time he introduced himself to the boy.

"I'm Ikuto Uchiha, ninja of Konohagakure. "

He had many intentions, but some of them didn't concern him, but why lie? It mattered little to him if he knew or not.

"I'm here for many reasons... To pay my respects to Ryoji, to find out about the missings, to hunt them down... To kill them. And to talk to your sister. That's about it."


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Her heart...

It tore so much....

It felt like everything she had was ripped from her. Kei felt sick, horribly sick! How could he!? How could he do this!? Kei wanted to scream and yell at him, but he was serious. Even though he wasn't looking at her, his whole heart was into it. And Kei had turned away. It made her sick, when she thought back of how many times she had kissed him. How many times she almost gave him her whole heart...

Kei felt weak....

But mostly betrayed, the Durga claw began to spark alive and Kei looked down at the ground where her hurt feelings were turning into hate. She was suffering! She was suffering for...for...FOR THIS IDIOTIC BOY!!! Kei head snapped as her red eyes began to glow...

"Kazama Koji..."Just saying his name began a twinge in her heart, "As Fuzen Angel...I have the responsibility of bringing you in!"

Kei walked back a little and then turned around, "If you choose to use force...I.Will.Kill. You!"Kei yelled  and then Durga claws began to unhook from the paw as Kei moved the and the claws acted as whips and aimed at Kyo, if Kyo dodged that, Kei was propelled forward with her palm open and ready to strike him down

"DIE KAZAMA!!!"

.....
...
..

Kei Aosuki.....

Was gone in that instant...

* Kyo Aosuki LT* 

Kyo smiled as the boy began to back talk him, like everyone else that ever met him. But he would soon learn about the punishment of Fuzen.  He then disowned Fuzen, Kyo bit his tongue he was suppose to be working not playing around with a mutt. Crust had told him about his "unnessary breaks" and he was warned..

So Kyo knew better, "Well Ikuto Uchiha, don't you have a clan memeber to kill off or something? Like they say about the Uchihas,  they bite the hand of those who feed them and that is why you have to bite them first...Am I right?" Kyo laughed a bit before straighting his self up

but then what Ikuto said caught his ears, "You need not to associate yourself with my uncle..." He warned in a low tone before cheering up,"But I do agree with what you just said, not my sister part, but those missings...Those disgrace that dare wear the headbands of Fuzen around their head....I understand you there...Trying to save those from fallen grace is really such a pain, killing them are so much much....MUCH easier~"

Kyo smiled, "Please don't cause to much mishape in Fuzen Uchiha...Or I will personally handle you as an angel."


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha & Marta Fuyibayashi LT*

The blades soon held his heart with their dark icy grip. Ikuto laughed, chuckled in hsi attempt to hold back. His eyes, his sharingan were all too easily visible he closed his red eye and led the green one open demonstrating his tomoe with a sickening smirk around his lips. "Oh, don't worry my clan's shitty legacy will continue as long as we have this eyes!" I'll opened his other eyes and rushed towards the boy meeting him face to face. 

"All those ninja, all those pieces of shit Fuzen ninja will die by MY hand and MY hand alone. You call my clan disgraceful and yet here you are about to kill your own blood Fuzen ninja."

he stepped back and he said.

"Everyone, will die by my hands! I'll gain the power we Uchiha are most proud of. And if in the end I'll have to kill someone I care for to do it. I already have someone in mid."

His smirked turned serious and yet the dark aura had not retrieved.

"How about I do something to your village? Something treacherous and low... Something to give a reason to want to kill me!? Like..."

Ikuto looked as his arm and continued.

"Like burn your uncles grave! 

"So you let the darkness finally take you."

"It actually feel great Marta. I feel like this is my true calling."

"It would seem so. Your hearts is dark too, you know I read your hearts too. Do you really want to meet the girl you want like this?"

"...Shut up."


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki LT * 

Kyo laughed, he couldn't help it, the boy personally snapped. He had no control over his insanity which unlike him, Kyo did. which made it more enjoyable to see this person snap like this. It made him smile a bit where he can finally wipe the tear out of his eyes, it was true, insane people were funny.

The boy who couldn't even fight his mother...Was threatening to kill the whole village...

Kyo finally stopped laughing and then just smiled, "You know why you won't do that...No...CAN'T do that, is because the simple fact that my mother is there...And she will have your head up your ass while she forces you to eat your own shit! HAHAHAH!!! but it funny...woooo..ha...That was funny.." Kyo laughed but then he got serious as he began to explain the missing ninja crisis 

"Those who abandon Fuzen are not considered family anymore..."Kyo stated closely as he pointed up to the sky, "You see, Fuzen ninjas here do treat each other like family because the simple fact that we don't have our own...and plus when someone leaves...It is better for us to catch them instead of some wanna-be-outsider ninja...Because you want to know why? It shows a sign of 'love' because it is your family killing you and not some stranger.."

Kyo looked up at the sky, "and family always no matter what should love you..." But then he laughed again but harder,  "HAHAHA I CAN'T BELIVE I SAID THAT!!! MUHAHAH!!!"

And then he smiled his demon smile, that was sicking, "Get this Uchiha...I don't give a flying rat ass what you do to those missings because the simple fact that they hurt my mother....They suck the devils cock for all I care....When they die I'll be happy~"

Kyo smiled at the boy, but this time friendly, "I like you...I think we can do some major damage to those missings don't you think? Missing Uchihas give out bad rep for the good Uchihas, missing Fuzens, give out bad rep for the good fuzens, I think we should all get along....AND FUCKING KILL THOSE PUSSIES~"

Kyo chuckled, "How about it~~"


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2011)

*-Miho; Orphanage: 2 years ago Part 1-*

"Do it!" Two voices yelled simultaneously.

"No!"

"We said do it!"

"I'm nothing doing this degrading stuff!"

"You either do it or we'll make it _much_ worse. Now boy up and get on with it!"

Toward the back of the orphanage everything seemed to be back in working order and full of tranquility. The ninjutsu pigs were back in their pins safe and sound, no worse for wear, and seemed to have calmed down, while the kids ran around merrily or were inside of the pin enjoying themselves. So everything was back as it was and everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves to the fullest. 

Well, except for one person that is.

Off to the west of the orphanage, just where the river that run through the back ended and a fence blocked the west of the way, was a small stage. It was about some few feet away from the orphanage, but was often ignored unless the main boss lady (as they called her), Miss Fumiko, would take them here. The stage was used for a variety things ranging from littles skits, to talent shows they would have. It was big enough hold atleast ten kids on their at once.

At the moment in time only three people where using it and the one standing on top was Daisuke.

"Alright...do it." Miho ordered as she flipped the small cowlick that hung down the side of her face. Giggling could be heard from the side of her, belonging to Kimiko, who was already ready to burst out laughter despite that fact nothing had happened yet. Daisuke sighed in annoyance as he ready himself to go on with his 'punishment' this more more like ridicule if you asked him. Hesitantly his hands began rise from his side and put to his chest. Where his manly boy like chest was suppose to be were two balloons that were held up by a pink sash.

Daisuke himself had his shoulder length dark brown hair in a messy and was painted up like some woman.

Yup, no punishment, ridicule. 

Slowly his hands gripped the two round balloons and he began to dance. " My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and their like it's better than yours, damn right it's better than yours, I can teach you, but I have to charge!" Daisuke yelled dead-panned. Soon after he was finished he quickly began cleanly himself up by snatching off the sash, wiping off the makeup and everything else that was wrong with him.

Kimiko had _lost_ herself in her laughter. A giggling fit is what she was having, she laid sprawled out on the ground holding her sides with tears pouring out of her eyes. "Don't be mad Daisuke, you knew if we found out you'd be in trouble and punishment would happen." Miho spoke up as she helped Kimiko from off the ground.

The scowl on Daisuke face as Kimiko and Miho amused themselves off of his pain turned into a smile. With a speed almost like a  cheetah Daisuke jumped off the stage and pounced on Miho. The two rolled around on the ground until Miho managed to monkey flip off and into a nearby tree. This caused Kimiko elevate her already loud laughing even more as she watched the two's antics.

Miho and Daisuke soon looked at each other and as if reading the others mind, they set their sets on Kimiko who was still to busy laughing to notice. "You thought that was funny Kimiko? I think someone needs to be thought a lesson." Miho spoke with laughter in her voice as she and Dasiuke. For the first time since she had been at the orphanage, there was actually laughter in her voice and the timid girl that always grinned seemed to be coming toward the surface.

"N-n-no, I-don't need a-anything. Stay back you monsters. Help!" Kimiko yelled which then turned into laughter as Miho grabbed her arms and Daisuke began to tickle her. The other kids, having heard all the laughter, ran over and decided to join in also. Which turned everything into a giant playful brawl that lasted until night time.

That day was one of the rare moments where Miho's would embrace her old self. Though even with all the friends she had, and the two best friends she made, that moment would be the last time she'd ever loosen herself up, as a heavy rain would send descend upon the orphanage and Miho's new way of laugh would truly come to fruition.


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha & Marta Fuyubayashi LT *

"So how about it Ikuto?"

"I could care less about some bastard Fuzen ninja wanting my help. But as long as I can kill that whose making Kei's heart ache I'll do it. Yes, I see she cares about someone deeply. I want his head to be hanged on top of wall I'll rip his goddamn heart out. "

Ikuto soon looked at Kyo who stood in front of him. With a dark evil smile crossing hie lips his eyes glowing with the pleassureable hatred that his clan said to have. No not hatred insanity, he loved every second of it. He loved all of it, everyy second of this magnificent feeling.

"I'll do whatever you want Ikuto. I don't care what it is. If this is what you wish I'll follow you to the end"

"I thought I told you I didn 't give a flying shit about you. But whatever I could use you in the future. AND once I kill all of thouse bastards"

"I'll be targetting your head Kyo, for now it's a temporary alliance."

"Ikuto... and what about this girl..."

"Her heart is dark aswell... I don't think she'll care if I kill a few people out of pleasure~ Then again I did promise I'd protect her, what better way to protect her tan killing the sorce that cause her heart to break? That bastards life is in my hands now"


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2011)

*-Miho-*

The bright sun light made the beautiful view of the flowers of Fuzen glow with beauty and showed off their many different colors. A gentle breeze shook the trees causing it's branches and leaves to flow wiith the wind and bustle with sound. The streets of this newly formed village were busy bustling with life of the different people who walked through the streets.

Though it wasn't anything like in Konoha.

Miho was also one of these people who walked the streets of Konoha. She was now on her way to find a place to train a bit. She weaved her way through the different crowds of people, which she did with ease. The place was bustling, but once again it wasn't Konoha. On her home villages lest active day, it still dwarf what was happening here in these busniess streets.

"I need to sharpen my mind again. It must be growing dull if my memories keep forcing themselves back to the surface." she thought to herself. A few minutes passed before she found a place outside of the village Hidden by Sin. It was on the outskirts of the villages and with no surprise an abundance of trees. "Trees are going to one day take over the world for themselves again..." Miho said jokingly to herself. Taking a deep breathe Miho closed her eyes and leaned back enjoying the great breeze she was getting. 

This mountain air was indeed something.

After a minute she sharply opened her eyes as she stared at the tree before her. 

"Let's start."

_Some time later..._
"Hiyaaa" yelled Miho out loud as her leg swung up from a forward dash, kicking a tree at it's base. The tree was barraged with numerous kicks and slash marks as if she was trying to damage the tree more than anything. Miho stopped for a minute to rest and began thinking to herself "I have to get faster, and my kenjutsu needs to be better. If I'm to learn that skill set...I must be able swing and sheathed this kunai in one fluid motion."

Minori began her taijutsu/kenjutsu training again coming at the tree with swift strikes, but all very powerful. After a number of hits bark of the tree started to break, but this still wasn't enough for Miho. Locking eyes with the tree in front of her Miho swing her kunai slashing off a branch. She swung once again cutting the branch in two while trying to put her kunai back into it's holster.

She was still to slow.

The branch of the tree hit the ground before her hand even reached into the back of her pouch. "Ah, Athis will never work with just a kunai, I need an actual sword. My strikes have to be much faster than that." As she finished her training she wiped the sweat off of her forehead with her gloved hand and began walking back toward the village. She was sure if she wasn't back soon, then sensei would probable blow some kind of gasket...or bust a blood vessel in his eye.

Not that anyone would notice.

While walking her eyes turned pale indicatiing that she was in deep thought _"I must keep my mind clean and sharp. The moment I let irrelevant things of the past cloud my mind, I'll lose focus of what's important."_ The young girl thought as she continued to walk. Forming an invisible cross across her chest Miho locked her hands together in a prayer as she walked.

_"I know not what you have planned, nor you intentions, but if these memories are your doing...just what is it that you want me to see? In your name I ask for your guidance."_ The brown haired kunochi prayed as she flipped her hair back and re-entered the village.

Whatever the reason was, she would find it. For she had been blessed with a body of limitless potential and it was only a matter of time before she would begin to put that potential to whatever use was intended for her.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki *

Kyo smiled, this boy was something else. Threatened him but still was able to team up with him. Threating Kyoji, which made him happy. That was good, that was really good.  Kyo could see him and the kid hanging out...In their graves. Kyo sighed and then placed his hands on his head and brushed his hair back..

"Good, I don't mind that at all~"Kyo said, "Kei...Are you happy about this? We have a friend~"

Behind Ikuto was Kei, she walked up as her brother back up. Her short blue hair and light blue eyes looked at Ikuto and then back at Ikuto, she was worried. She was untouched with reality, but she could still feel. She could act as normal as she could, but she still had times where she spaced out...

Kyo frowned, that was what she got from that fucking viper, but looking at the boy in front of him...He seemed like a good canidate~

"Kyo...Lilith calls for your services..."Kei took note, Kyo nodded and smiled

"Well I guess that old lady want something for me...See ya...Ikuto~"Kyo purred before disappearing

Kei then looked at Ikuto,"Hunting missing ninjas are rough...we will not guarentee your safety...Please think about it before you act.."


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha & Marta Fuyibayashi LT*

He saw as the boy walked away and Kei stood before him. His eyes had lost their tomoe and started at her. She was lost in her won world Marta quickly grabbed his chest and turned it, like if unlocking something. Away form his heart, the aura had vanished, Ikuto's eyes had return to his more softer side. 

"Kei..."

"You shouldn't face her like that. This is a better solution for the both of you."

What did he just turned to,

"Kei, what's wrong with you!? You're heart I fell it-"

Ikuto stopped. Why open fresh wounds? Why bother she needed someone next to her. And he didn't lie when he said that he would make anyone pay for hurting her like this. It was better talk with his heart rather than with his curiousity...

"Honestly I couldn't give a rats ass about what happens to me. I want YOU to be safe, I want you to be happy. I rather die tahn let some bastard missing get away with tearing you heart."

Ikuto looked to her eyes. Thouse eyes that showed sadness and a sorf of anger behind him. It almost made him feel guilt having the blades, he was able to read part of  her heart but most of iot was too complex for him. 

"I promised, right? Remember way back then? I'll keep you safe, even if one day you hate me I would never be able to hate you. Not even once I reach death cold-hearted graps. I will never hate you. And I'll do eveything in my power to keep you away from harm."

He got close to calmly he lited her hand up to her small chin, slightly lifting her head so that thier eyes should meet. Still with a clammed look in his eyes, no doubt in his mind that he repeated this words.

"I'll give all my strength to you and fend off all your enemies. Even if my life is taken away from me. No. I'll keep living just to be with you and make your day alittle bit better each day. And that's a promise."


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

N??ps said:


> *Zettai LT*
> 
> "Water!" he realized in his head that he did not want to be where that surge was headed. Knowing this was going to be a bad matchup, he quickly formed a handseal, and in his place suddenly appeared a cut log.
> 
> ...



Tch. He had ocviusly no idea of how to fight a puppet master. The boys moves were sloppy and pathetic. He hadn't realised Hotaru could see his every move. Hotaru wasn't worried whe the boy came charging towards him his attacks were pointless. Making complex hand movements Hotaru jumped back Just before Cheranu released a smoke bomb. Hopefuly he would disorientate his oponent. 

Now it was his turn to atack. Making more orional complex handseals he shouted "Bloody puppet show: Day of the clown" Chakra strings detached from Hotaru's arm and atached themselves to one of Cheranu's four swords. His signature jutsu had not failed him yet.

The swords each controled by a chakra string went flying into the cloud of smoke. Directly at Zettai.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT *

Kei looked up at him and she could feel her hear beat after a long time, she couldn't help but smile a bit as she looked up at him but then swiftly turn away. He was still a guy, still someone that could harm her. Even though he preached protecting her, she could still some how...Believe in him? was that even possible...?

Kei turned back around and nodded,"...I....I..." and yet again she couldn't get her words out right, damn them all for making her all flustered, "I...Then claim you as my weapon along with Durga." she said as she held up her clawed hand

"You will be my sheild and weapon, you will protect me...You will fight and strike down anyone I consider an enemy! Death will be your friend and the blood from battle will become your lover..."Kei explained as she looked down and then she grabbed his hand and squezzed it, "My insanity will become yours...And we will strike down anyone that tries to stop us..."

Kei then looked up as she released his hand, "Do you accept these terms? My last question and there is absolutely no turning back...Ikuto Uchia...Will you kill anyone for me if I asked?"


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

*Ikuto & Marta
*
He looked back at Marta as she just smiled and nodded. Ikuto didn't answer, but he did say. 

"There no need to say all that. Cause I've already accpeted it long ago."

Marta sighed, she knew that she was leaving his grasps amd going for another.

"Though... your insanity will be cursed, by me. I will follow my clan destiny to become and avenger."

And with a slight smirked he pulled her by her arm and got her close to him. Without hesitation he placed his lips on top of hers. Ikuto soon led his hold over her fall and he stepped back slowly. 

"And thus our promise is sealed with a kiss. Until next time, Kei."

He soon took of, but he would return even sooner than she expected.

"You're quite lucky. He would've never get so close to me... Even if I were to wish it"

She followed him as they headed back to the village.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Temporary Reprieve

Date was walking along the streets of Konoha, his hands behind his head.  He was thinking about all the things that had happened to him.  First he met his teacher and had to kill three people so far.  He finished the mission and kissed his best friends sister.  His mom got kidnapped and he had to rescue her and got some wacked-out fucking arm.  Then he met a girl who was immortal.  He gave a sigh.  _Hot Springs here I come_.  He bumped into someone and almost knocked the girl over.  His ninja reflexes were great and he caught her before she fell.  He looked at her.  Was she blind?

"Hey, I'm sorry about that, I wasn't watching where I was going."

*Date Uchiha*
Big Trouble in Iwagakure

Date looked up as he and his cousin were surrounded by ninja.  They all began throwing high-ranking jutsu at them and it was all Date could do to dodge them.  He looked back at Ikuto for a second and looked ahead.  _We misjudged them, the ones we fought before were no where near as strong.  We have to pull back_.  He cast a genjutsu quickly, making them imagine they were on fire before they released it and whistled.  Before they could escape it, the white dragon flew down and knocked them all out of the way, before retrieving Date and Ikuto.  Date looked ta his cousin.  "*We misjudged them, Raven, we won't be able to take these guys down by ourselves.  Let's just see if we can gather up some ninja to help us*."


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

*Rika*

"Watch were you're going you moronic asshole!" she yelled in rancor.  She had been in a daze and hadn't noticed him."Didn't your mother ever teach you lady's first." she was furious. He looked- or rather turned her head towards him. Her Dojutsu showing prominently. "Moronic mut"  she murmered under her breath as she picked herself up and dusted off her expensive robe. "Apology acepted" she said, venom and sarcasm dripping from her voice.


----------



## Burke (May 16, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Courtesy Call_

*"Gah!"* Zettai suddenly sprung up from his half sleeping half knocked out state. He put his hand to his chest immediatley, and removed the crystal. As he desperately panted, he set his hand down to catch his balance. Yet, Zettai realized that he was touching flesh, and he soon realized after that it was his sensei's forearm. 

"Oo-" Zettai looked up as he viewed the forced smiling of Shinosuke. He could also see that he was painfully gritting his teeth. "Sorry!" he quickly remarked as he pulled his hand back. he then got a look around, and noticed that he wsas once again back at Taiyou's mansion. he then looked back at his sensei. 

Teacher or not, looking upon the person who had just knocked you out is always unsettling. _"Great... whats he gunna do to me now..."_ he thought.

*Zettai Hibana LT*
_With Hotaru_

"Damn -KUUH- smoke!" Zettai coughed as he became engulfed which was immediately followed by a command from Hotaru. "Cant see!" he said, then thinking quickly followed, "gotta use the static charges..." 

He then closed his eyes in order to better detect the suttle changes in the natural static field around him. "There!" he proclaimed as he followed with a series of lunges and ducks as he could feel the slicing air as the blades passed. This boys puppeteering skills were undenyably top gear, but it was apparent that Zettai's reaction time superceeded his. it most definetly also helped that the controller too could not totally discern what was going on within the haze. Still, this puppet was more than a problem.

"Where is he..." Zettai thought as he attempted to locate the user while simultaneously trying to avoid incoming slashes. "I see!" he said as he stopped and put his hands to the ground. He was attempting to act as fast as possible, but he may have been to late as the puppet reared up on him.

"Now! String Reeling technique!" he announced as he suddenly pulled his arms up along with copper reeling string that began to reveal itself from the shallow earth. As if following a trail, the string found its way to Hotaru where it completely uplifted and wound itself around his hands. With a subsequent yank, and as the puppet was about to slash down, Zettai brought Hotaru's hands to the ground as the puppet followed suit, and too fell to the earth.

He then kicked foward to the direction of where Hotaru was, out of the smoke, and with a fist aimed for him. "Use some of your own strength!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Fiesty

Dtae smirked and performed a shunshin, demonstrating his immense speed.  He lifted her up and put her over his shoulder, before performing another shunshin.  They appeared in the middle of the Konoha training fields where he let her down.  "Listen, little girl, I don't have anything against you, but to be so rude to a complete stranger... you're really some piece of work, you know that?"  He put his hands in his pockets.  "Now normally I would kick someone's ass for being so hostile to me... but since you're cute, I'll let you off with a warning.  All you have to do is be my personal slave for the next two hours."  He smirked at her, trying to gauge her reaction.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She was first taken by surpise by the kiss but then slowly and surely kissed him back as the sign of their agreement. He was really good, he tasted sweet but not the bad sicking sweet but the nice...Not to much not to less sweet. When they pulled away, Kei stood motionless as he walked away...

But she touched her lips as she still felt the twingling senstation of his lips on hers...

She licked them, his taste was gone now...

She watched him leave and finally smiled,"Ikuto Uchiha...You are mines..."She whispered to the sky,"...Nice.."she purred before turning away

*LT END*


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

*Rika*

The nerve. He a lowly Uchiha brat had just picked her up and took her away. How did she know he was an Uchiha, well Uchiha have special scents, like the smell of leaves.In response to hiis request she raised her midle finger to him. "I am heiress to the shiromi clan, people serve me not the other way around"  she walked over to him, swaying her hips sugestively. "Now you can go on and het of your high horse and all, 'cause I can see through your guise. All you are is a bot full of _desire_" she sayed as she moved her hand in what looked like a normal fashion. Unboknowenst to him she has just activated her Genjutsu.

*Hotaru LT*

Pathetic. The boy justs rushes in and doesn't consider his options. He was a foollish fighter, destined for failure. Smirking insanely, he cocked his head. You want me to kill you don't you. Well don't tempt me 'cause I need another heart for my puppet." He moved his fingers in an intricate and complex way. Two of the swords went flying in the directiopn of Zettai. The other two came to him and cut open the  copper string holding him prisoner.


----------



## Laix (May 16, 2011)

*
Tifa Warholic *
_Him._

_You don't understand. None of you do. You may have thought I was crazy ... mad ... obessed even, but I'm not. I'm something none of you are, and I find it disgusting that you can't even share such an emotion. Either way, I'm leaving. I don't know when I'll be back, but I'll probably miss my birthday. But it's worth it._

The young girl sighed as memories of her conversation with her team flew through her mind. Though, I'm mistaken; it wasn't her team. It was just her sensei and Son. That's not the whole team, not even close. Not the Team 7 that they are ... no way. 
"I don't see the rain easing up anytime soon," the crimson tiger sighed as he easily traverseved across the mountainside terrain. Plenty of trees blocked their path, along with small streams of water from the rain storm. It didn't affect him, but he couldn't help but worry about his partner.
"It doesn't matter. We continue on as planned," she replied firmly as she jumped up to the branch of a tree to avoid the slippery slopes, before swinging on to a rock just ahead. 

Her leather tank top and combats tucked neatly into her lowa boots were perfect for the terrain, with a jet black cloak to mix perfectly with her appearance. She didn't want to be found and followed so easily by any of her family and friends, as she wished to just do this alone. Some may argue Kain was a giveaway, but not many had seen him with her. Only her teammates, and it wasn't a coincidence that her target was someone that could be a threat to her. 

"I can't track the scent! It's gone!" Kain yelled as he jumped to a rock higher above, before sitting outside a dark cave. Tifa sprinted towards the ledge, where she jumped up and shimmied along before climbing up next to Kain.
"Doesn't matter. I'll find him ... no matter what."
"How do you know we will? What if he's changed his appearance? What if he has new allies?"
"A new hairstyle or outfit won't fool me. I'll be able to tell when it's him-"
"Don't be so cocky! You never know what ma-"
*"I'LL JUST GET ON WITH IT THEN, WON'T I?!"* she screamed before storming into the cave to shield herself from the rain. The weather wasn't cold outside, and it was in fact rather humid. However, the rain was heavy, with every drop smashing into Tifa like a ton of bricks. "I'm going to see what's in here," she muttered before dissapearing inside.
"I guess I don't have a choice ..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Desire

Date stopped and looked down.  His pants had gotten, ahem... a bit tighter.  He rose his eyes with a smirk on his face.  "You really don't know who I am, do you?  I am the second cominb og Jiraiya-sama.  I am the Great Uchiha Date, the Pervert of the Leaf.  Being horny won't stop me.  I was already horny before I even ran into you, sweetie.  Plus, I am a genjutsu specialist.  You really think this will help you?"  He put his arms around her waist and pressed her close to him, his lips touching her ear lobe, his breath tickling her neck.  "But if you wanted to turn me on... all you had to do was ask... "  He let out a slow breath, which trickled like minty water down the skin of her neck and down her spine.  He vanished in a swirl of leaves and was behind her, releasing her genjutsu.  He smirked at her.  "Don't tell me that's the best you can do... Shiromi-sama..."


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

"Finaly showing me the proper respect are you" she said as she turned around. She leaned into him and blew warm air into his ear.She moved down blowing warm air onto Date's skin. The final reached the crook of his neck. She skilfully took the skin into her mouth and bit on it. Sucking her teeth marks she grined, revealing he was a pervert was revealing his weakness for Rika to exploit. Suddenly she grabbed his hands and forced her knee into his crotch. The blind eye's reflexes were practicly on par with the sharingan.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
A Dangerous Woman

Date had to admit her reflexes were pretty good.  But she was not strong enough to take him on at close quarters.  She had also made a huge mistake.  She had grabbed hold of the Ikite Iru Hagane arm.  His left arm broke free of her grasp and caught her knee, stopping her from attacking his family jewels.  The glove on his right arm ripped apart, revealing a metal arm.  He rose the arm, lifting her off of the ground and smirking at her.  "You're one naughty little girl... but you are wrong if you think perversion is my weak point.  It's gives me my strength."  He pushed her up against a tree her slowly ran his tongue along her neck.  "Trying to out-seduce me... is like trying to have a conversation with a brick wall.  You'll never be able to do it without looking stupid."  His right hand slid down her sides and along her waist, stopping on her navel right above a certain part of her.  "But I won't indulge you.  I already have a girl who I'm after."  He released her and took a step away from her, his Sharingan active.


----------



## Laix (May 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki *
_Project _*B.E.L.L.A*_ Arc, Part 8_ (first half)

Lyra stared straight through the man, her deep blue eyes sharper than daggers. The man began to shake slightly in response to her stare, before slamming the gun straight into her head. It rustled the flower on her hair, releasing a few petals down on to the gun. "Stop fuckin' around with me!" he yelled as he pressed it harder against her forehead, creating a slight bruising. 
"I guess Kyo is going to ask me about that one as well ..." she sighed, looking up towards him. "So you going to pull the trigger or what?"
"Don't get co-"
"Who's getting cocky!? Here comes you acting all high and mighty thinking you're goi-"
"SHUT UP!"
"No, you a-"
*"I SAID SHUT UP!"* The man slammed the trigger, releasing a burst of bright chakra that blasted straight through Lyra's head, with the man breathing heavily. He stared down the gun, only realising what he had just done and feeling somewhat proud. "Heh ... filthy bitch."


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

"I can't resist a chalenge but it looks like you wouldn't be a willing participant, a shame. We will revisit it and I will beat you." She smirked as she took of her shirt under it was a black corset. It fit her body so tightly that it would be imposible to fit even a needle through th gap. It was lined with varius ninja tools and such. It had straps that went over her shoulders and as such she was not wearing a bra. "This is my batle atire, shirts are too confining for someone as well _developed_ as me. How about I give you a chalenge. I think you deserve training to hone your senses. I will temporarily blind you and then we could posibly spar. This itself will hone your senses and lessen your sependabce on the sharingan. Ofcourse you will not come anyway near a person gifted with the blind eye." she liked this boy but she knew without his eyes he was nothing, she would fix that.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Training

Date deactivated his eyes and pondered her offer.  As a ninja he had a little bit of skill fighting without his eyes, but not much.  He gave a sigh.  "Alright.  Fine.  But let's make a wager.  If you beat me, I'll be your personal slave for the rest of the day.  But if _I_ win, you have to run up main street naked.  And not by rooftop, either.  People have to actually see you naked, running up main street.  So...  Do we have a deal?"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> "Well...time to work".


*Takuya*

He walked around the town looking for the place where he could find his victims, still looking at the folder while being ignored by the people of the town, apparently there were new faces often enough. Raising his head he saw the little entrance that lead to the insides of a little bakery, out of the place on a wall an announce requesting for helpers; Takuya kept the folder in his bag and  and took the piece of paper that was on the wall then entered the building where he was received with a smile by a white haired woman "Hello, Can I help you?"the woman asked kindly, Takuya closed his eyes and nodded"My name is Katsuo Gorani I came for the job"the boy said, the woman opened her green eyes to take a look at the kid before smiling again"Then could you wait a little? i think you should talk about that with my husband" she told him and the left towards a room from where seconds later a red-haired man who fit perfectly with the description and picture he had of him appeared.

"Hello, Katsuo, right? my wife told me you came to ask for the job"he asked calm as well, actually both of them did not look as bad people or people that would refuse to pay their debts, they even had a business"Yes, I need some money before I can keep going on with my trip"he stated as the man nodded, suddenly from the same room a little kid of around ten years old, red hair and green eyes came out and hugged the man"Hey Miki what?s up? i?m talking with this person"the guy said, Takuya just looked at the boy...he looked really animated"Papa, I want to take a walk around the town"the infant said before looking at Takuya"Heheheh sorry,  this boy is my son Miki, say hello to Katsuo"the man said"Katsuo?"the little and very young man asked as Takuya just nodded"Hello! Will you be my friend?"the son of the baker asked, Takuya smiled before answering"Yeah".


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

*Rika*

Deal, you realy think you can win when I've been fighting like this all my life" she smirked and sauntered over to him. After stopping right infromt of him. She placed her hand out and ran it along the bridge of his nose. "Usualy I would use this attack with the faint chance it would blind someone, it still hurts like hell if you don't. But since I can aim with perfect acuracy its a sure thing." she tried to smile asuredly but it turned into a fake smile one might use for a photograph. She raised her foo tup to herhead and smashed it down on the bridge of his nose, sending a chakra charge through him. Taking away his sight. She jamp to the side of him.

"Begin"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
A Dark World

Date immediately was cast into darkness.  At first he was scared that she had taken away all of his sight.  But if that was the case he would just have to get used to fighting like this and then kill her.  He heard her voice to his right and he spun toward her, leaping backwards and unsheathing one of his katanas.  He swung it, sending a powerful arc of cutting wind toward her.


----------



## Burke (May 16, 2011)

*Zettai LT*

_"Coward!" _Zettai thought in regards to Hotaru using his puppet for all his work. Maybe he just did not understand the art, but he definetly was annoyed. He then subsequently split his legs and dropped down on his stomach a few meters from the puppet user allowing the swords to barely pass overhead.

"You first!" Zettai said in response to Hotaru's previous death threat as he raised and pointed his palm at him while holding his wrist with the other. "Charged Bolt!" he called out as a surge of electrical energy gathered in his forarm, and was suddenly released in a concentrated surge of electrical energy. This high speed charge made a bee line to where Hotaru was.


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

*Rika*

She was going to be silent now, he had to learn the hard way. He opened up with a large-scale attack. This was a good strategy if you didn't know exactly where your oponent is. Of course him being blind makes her Genjutsu useless. She dodged behind one of the trees beside her. The gust of wind cur a small chunk out of the tree. She waas happy he was getting the hand of this quickly, it was boring to fight a terrible oponent Sher ran around him in an arch before throwing shuriken in the exact direction his smell was wafting from befor running at him fro a diferent angle. The shuriken would reach him first, followed by a swift,strong kick from Rika herself.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

Date Uchiha LT
Reaction

Date let out a hiss of pain as the shuriken dug into his left arm.  _Ignore it...  Your moment is coming soon.  Just wait, Date_...  He stood still, his eyes closed.  All he needed was the right moment to strike and he would show her that just because she was better at fighting blind didn't mean she had an automatic win.  She was a genin and Date himself was a high-level Chuunin, about to become a jonin.  She would have to fight hard for her win.  He felt something solid connect with his chest.  He quickly identified this as a kick.  _Perfect, this is what I was waiting for_.  His metal hand grasped her by the ankle and lifted her up hanging her upside down.  "You made a mistake, Shiromi.  Had you used ninjutsu or weapons I wouldn't have been able to catch you.  You may have taken away my sense of sight, but my sense of of touch is still here, and I can feel when I'm getting hit.  As soon as you kicked me I knew where you were."  The metal arm wasn't giving her any slack, and it would be impossible to escape from without giving her an opening.  Right now he could crush her ankle if he wanted, but that would be boring.  He tossed her away from him and smirked.  "Come on, little girl, let's try it again."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 16, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> She heard what happen to all five of the great village had fallen by a great sorce of some sorce that they did not know of. She was shocked herself and wonder what happen to her mom and her friends could be dead. She heard what Darius had said and got smack across the face. She put a kind hand on his shoulder to calm him down and her cold hand went to the red hand print across Darius's face. "You and my brother had something in commend you don't like the village, just lived outside the village. If you don't want to do anything with the village of Fuzen. Let's not sit here any longer, let's get to Fuzen as fast as we can." She got up waiting for her friends to join to get to Fuzen. After a few hours they reach Fuzen, "you guys go ahead to meet the kage I have something else I have to do or do you want me to come with you?"



*Darius*

Darius was angry yet depressed at the same time through the journey. To know his home was gone was awful though he knew his parents where still alive as well as Violet since the clone remained.  The journey was a quiet one as well and soon the reached Fuzen. As he looked at it he glared with such intensity that if looks could kill the village would be dead already. "you guys go ahead to meet the kage I have something else I have to do or do you want me to come with you?" He heard Akina say. Violet thought it over. "Are you familiar with the Kage? She must know you are heree or else that could cause a problem. Maybe you should come with us for the introduction then you can go off." Violet said. Darius sighed. Violet led them through the village and they recieved looks off confusion, sadness and mockery. He glared at them scaring some off.  They then reached the Kage palice. They were met with little resistance as Violet had a pass the issued her pass in most villages. "C'mon " she said as the gaurds let them in. "Hello i am here to see the kage." she said.

*Diana*

Diana was ratther sad on her journey to know her home was gone. She hardly noticed the things that were sent  flying because her powers. Soon they reached Fuzen. 
"Are you familiar with the Kage? She must know you are heree or else that could cause a problem. Maybe you should come with us for the introduction then you can go off." Violet said after Akina said she was off. . Violet led them through the village and they recieved looks off confusion, sadness and mockery.  She glared at them scaring some off.  They then reached the Kage palice. They were met with little resistance as Violet had a pass the issued her pass in most villages. "C'mon " she said as the gaurds let them in. "Hello i am here to see the kage." she said. Diana looked at Akina. "So your brother is here? Is he cute?" she said trying to forget her problems with boys.


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to look around the cave, a bit confused. Where had Koji gone, he was no where in sight. No matter she'd find him eventually, and who knows, he may be trying to do something to benefit them. She stood up looking at Hotaru and Tsugita as she said "Well we should probably head out now, it seems the rain has passed and it is safe to travel again. We'll reach our next destination in a few hours." She then focused to the outside of the cave, making sure the storm had passed.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Half A Heart
*

*SHOUKA*

Koji's eyes rolled back into his head as his hair stood up and a white outline of chakra coated his body. His hair stood up slightly, in his mind he was convincing himself of his own internal strength. He was coaxing strength from his warrior's heart because he knew that he had to fight but he was fighting someone he had a true emotional connection with. It was Kei, the white rabbit, no but now she was blue and it was not simply a cosmetic change it represented the one in her heart. 

Koji's muscles contracted and popped as they surged with power self-hypnosis the power that honed the body into a fighting machine. They would not be here to help him, he knew this but he also knew that he had to fight her. It was the only way she would be able to move on and forget what they meant for each other back then. Those moments where he was almost a real person, those moments back then. This moment was now.

The Durga claw's tendrils snapped at him as he threw his body backward using his arms to push himself; somersaulting out of the Durga claws path. He could hear her body cutting through the wind she was upon him, but Koji trusted his body. He would be fast enough to dodge. Shifting his weight and cutting to the side quickly he readied himself to blitz her. It was kill or be killed as he lunged forward ready to deliver a haymaker. He halfheartedly threw his body forward to punch her in the side of the face.


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Date Uchiha LT*
> Temporary Reprieve
> 
> Date was walking along the streets of Konoha, his hands behind his head.  He was thinking about all the things that had happened to him.  First he met his teacher and had to kill three people so far.  He finished the mission and kissed his best friends sister.  His mom got kidnapped and he had to rescue her and got some wacked-out fucking arm.  Then he met a girl who was immortal.  He gave a sigh.  _Hot Springs here I come_.  He bumped into someone and almost knocked the girl over.  His ninja reflexes were great and he caught her before she fell.  He looked at her.  Was she blind?
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha*

He was right, it was too crowded. He didn't respond as he ran back towards the forest. He tapped his shoulder after leaving giving him the signal to run. Ikuto couldn't believe that how many ninja were there... He needed more help from the villagers. "Alright Date, I'll head for Konoha, I have to allies there that will help in this take over."

he continued down the forest jumping from tree to tree. He soon fell towards the ground and continued on foot. His sharingan burning with fighting spirit. He looked up at his and continued.

"Remember my sister? Shana? She strong she could help at this moment, Marta a girl I met a few days back would also help, though he powers are very limited. Anyway we needn't hesitate. I'll get them and forge a team to help the other villages..."

Ikuto continued towards the village at the top of his speed... "What did we get ourselves into..."


----------



## Kenju (May 16, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*
Tsugita was already up, he had watched the several conflicts occur before his eyes, yet he took no action. They were his teammates, surely they could protect themselves. Besides, he didn't exactly felt they needed to be supported anyways. Once Thalia called out for them to go, the Aburame stood to his feet.

"Well that was a delightful rest" the gentlemen said with the same warm smile.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei Aosuki eyes were sharpened, she saw everything his sweat, his face...All of it made her sick! So damn sick! She could hear the his heart beat, it skipped a bit, it had to hurt. It had to hurt as much as she did! She wanted to end this suffering! And his also!  Kei watched as he unleashed Shouka and that when she leanded on the ground and began to start conducting lighting..

It tripled with Durga as the claws retracted back into the paw, she growled as she smelled the rain coming...

Damn...

But she had to keep her whole body ready! But when he dodged her punch, her eyes widen and soon he punched her in her face sending her flying backwards in the mud. Each time she hit the ground, her spark got wilder as it increased her speed. And Kei hair raised as her senses began to take control...

But her heart was still beating in the background...

She lunched another wave of attack, each time she stepped her foot on the ground her speed increased rapidly and soon she just had to mid dash and appear at Koji face close range, Durga was sparking wildly in her right hand where she finally aimed it directly at his face...


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

Date Uchiha
Making a Team


Date stopped as they headed back to Konohagakure no Sato, an idea formulating in his head.  "You get Shana and the girl, and I'll see if I can arrange a team to help.  We'll meet back up in the forest 15 yards northwest of Iwagakure.  Stay safe, Raven."  He turned on the spot and shot back through the forest at full tilt, trying to hurry.  Please be still at the cave.  He shot through the trees, noticing the landscape get rockier and rockier.  He was getting close.  Eventually he saw it.  There was the cave that he had seen her in.  However, there was something outside of it that caught her attention.  A girl he recognized as Kyo's sister, daughter of Fuzenkage, was fighting with one of the rogue ninja that were inside the cave.  It was one of the boys.  He dropped down between them and stopped the boy from attacking Kei, but it wasn't because he was trying to rescue her.  He needed answers.  He unsheathed his sword and released a burst of wind which defeated the electric charge in Kei's weapon, and caught the boy's wrist with his Ikite Iru Hagane.

He looked at Kei.  "Aosuki-san, is your mother okay?  Iwagakure, Sunagakure, Kusagakure, Kirigakure... it seems every village has been taken control of by a rogue military force."  He looked ahead and rushed into the cave, stopping when he got to Thalia and another boy.  He recognized this boy as Tsugita Aburame, a kid he knew from the Academy.  "Thalia, Aburame-san, I need your help.  The Great Villages are being taken control of one by one.  I know you guys left your villages...  But at least help me with Iwagakure.  Please, I'll do whatever you want."  He clenched his fists, his heart pumping.  It was the time to be a hero, but more than that, it was the time to fulfill his duty as a shinobi.  To throw aside differences and fight for common decency and the greater good.  He wasn't always the best guy, but he did know when he needed to be a stand up man, and a shinobi.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina remembering this place as they walked into the kage's office. She heard to come with them to not to get into trouble. "Not much,I only met her once or heard her. That what I have to do is catch with my brother. You have to meet him to get your own judgement. He could be cute,he is closer to nature than people. Your brother sounds sexy,even though I don' what he looks like." She started to blush as she said that,she felt these feelings for Darius. She kept the rest of her thoughts to herself did not want to give hr whole hert to one guy just yet, it could smashed into tousands of picecs at once and probly go to a unknow pace for a little while to herself if that happen to her. She wanted to payed attention at the moment on what was the kage going to say then her own feelings to stop her from blushing.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was going to the cemetery, he remember he had to go pick up his new weapon. He walked back to the site of black smith and enter the older man's shop. "It is good to see you in a better mood."Atleast my weapon is done,, thanks fordoing this. I hope we are still on good terms for the moment." "This for business matters for both of us to gain something" Hakro put down six grand as the older man gave him two gloves that look like brass knuckles but Hakro could tell there was much more too it. He put them on and walked notcing that Spike was not with the brown female wolf summiong. Spike was tracing down Akina's scent he smelled a small traced of her and it lead him  to the Kage's office. Akina heard the toes nails of a dog and Akina guessed it was Spike the wolf his master Hakro her brother.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei went in the attack but then a gust of wind propelled her backwards causing her having to do a spin in the air and land on the ground. Her hair was still on the end as her eyes slit, Kei was upset that this piece of shit was in the way of her fight! She was going to kill him! Kei rushed at the boy in front of her but then she felt something thin wrap around her legs, arms, and neck..

Kei struggled but it only made the wires cut deeper in her skin, soon she finally stopped struggling and Durga had stopped it bright light. The wires soon uncoiled around her and she dropped to the ground, looking back she saw her brother...

He was walking slowly before bending down and touching Kei...

She instantly passed out, Kyo patted her head before turning up to look at the group before him

"Like I thought..Only had to wait before you fuck everything up hmm Koji-kun~?"Kyo purred but then he looked down on the ground,"But I really wish you would do it like a normal person...Not causing her to mentally break down like that.."

Kyo eyes slit as it turned blue as he looked at Dante,"As you see me nor Kei have the feeling of teaming up with a lizard and a bitch that is constantly PMSing...So I'll take my leave..Fuzen is handling our side."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

Date Uchiha LT
Dealing With the Pheonix

Date cursed.  "You really think this is the time for petty differences, Kyo?!  Iwagakure is in trouble.  If you helped me it might even improve relations with Fuzen!  Something big is coming, and a force strong enough to take over a number of villages is rising.  People already see Fuzen as nothing but a village of stow-aways, refugees, and criminals.  But if the children of the Fuzenkage, the head of Fuzengakure were to help save the villages, then the chain of hatred might actually stop!  Peace could return to the world of ninja, at least for a short time.  Stop thinking about yourself!  Think about everything else!"


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

After approaching Date she looked at him and said "I honestly don't know what reasoning I would have to help you on this quest. I mean, really. What could I benefit from helping out Iwagakure, I have absolutely no relations to the village at all, I have no emotional connections, etc. So, what would you be willing to do for us if we were to help you? It has to be at least something decent, especially if you want me to work with _them_." She looked slightly over to Kei and Kyo.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Bargaining

Date looked back at Thalia, smirking a little.  She said exactly what he had been expecting she would say.  However his smirk was a nervous one.  She may have been predictable... but she posed a good question.  He really didn't have anything of value, and he doubted she would want his swords.  He remembered the fight between them, every minute detail of their encounter.  The only thing he could possibly use was the fact that she blushed when he took his shirt off, but that didn't mean she liked him enough to help in return for a kiss or a date or something.  He couldn't really think of any specific thing, so he went big.  "Like I said.  Anything you want.  I'll be your loyal slave for three days."


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha, Marta Fuyibayashi & Shana Uchiha*

He ran towards the streets of the Uchiha District. Soon forcefully sliding the door of his sister house. There were Marta and Shana sitting calmly and sipping their cup of tea. Ikuto's sharingan still active panting heavily he said/

"We have trouble the villages are under attack. Look..."

Ikuto explained as thoroughly as possible, quickly the two stood and got their gear. In a matter of seconds they headed towards the area were Date told them. Shana was activating her sharingan and Marta was putting her fighting gloves while Ikuto pulled his blades out and the opened forcefully revealing their blades.

"You should've told us sooner! You could've gotten yourself killed!"

"I held up pretty well I don't care what happens to me as long as I get rid of the ninja I'm happy."

"Whatever stay focused you all need to focus in case of enemy attack."

Ikuto stopped them in the exact position were Date wanted. 

"Let's wait here."

"I'll keep my sharingan active to see if anyone coming you do it as well Ikuto."

All of them nodded and stood vigilant as they waited for their comrades to appear.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2011)

*Takuya*

Two hours later the boy was already in his new room unpacking his clothes, his katana inside the bag he was carrying all along from the guild to that place. After he finished with that he went over to the window overlooking the main street, just under his room the entrance of the bakery; apparently the whole family lived in that building and the bakery was just part of the house"That guy...did e really refused to pay?"he wondered but before he could give himself an answer the door of the room was opened by the wife of the red-haired man"Then how is it? your new room, I hope ya to rest peacefully because tomorrow we will wake up early"the woman said"Yeah, though miss I noticed that during the time I was here there wasn?t even a client, is it like this every day?"the kid asked, then the woman put a sad face"Well actually we have been passing through some hard times for a while and the bakery isn?t giving us the necessary profit...But I think that this situation will change soon enough, and now that you are here to help us I think it will come even sooner" she said as the boy just nodded"Okay i will leave you to rest, see ya later"she said.

Takuya just let his body fall on the bed and looking at the roof he frowned and said"These guys are too kind".


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia thought about it for a second, and then finished the thought with "Okay fine---but the three days start once we come back from this, or else it might be over by the time we get back to really do anything. Like I said, I really hate the idea of working with _those two_, so I'll be keeping my distance, but I'll try to help out to the best of my ability." She sighed turning around, saying "However I'll have to inform the rest of my team, and I'm not sure how they'll react."


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He continued on smiling because of course he was the Kage child, anger should never be apparent on his face. But just the feeling of being serious, he wanted to act angry. He wanted to smash the boy face in because now his little sister was on the ground sleeping because the simple fact he had to cast a genjutsu because she was running wild..Kyo had to hurt his own sister...

Because two bitches that can't stay in their village....

And it mad it worst when Thalia opened her mouth, Kyo smiled at the girl like he use to when they were friends and just simply put it,"Get your boyfriend cock out of your mouth before you talk...It really unlady like...But truthfully you never were~"Kyo said

And then he sighed as he turned to Date,"Fuzen is already having it hands full with Ama, our small soliders are coming back wounded we can barely get anything though to them. We lost all contact with Kiri and it could possibly destroyed along with all the people we stationed there. Fuzn is about to suffer an economic turmoil because of us trying to help the other village...You asked how my mother is and she is sick with stress...Having us leave without her permission could possibly end her life. You say I am being selfish, but in truth I know more about this situation than you do....Just because I am not blindly rushing in to save a village doesn't make me a monster...It makes me smart.."

Kyo looked down at his sister,"My sister is mentally and emotionally not prepared to work and I refuse to push her over her edge unlike you. I will not cause my mother nor my village sick with worry...I am the Kage child..Now please...Offer up something more than a slave to me if you want either Kei or me help.."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Losing His Temper

Dtae rushed forward, grabbing Kyo by the front of his shirt.  "YOU IDIOT!  You really think I don't know that?!  In case you didn't hear me, I'll repeat myself.  THE WHOLE FUCKING NINJA WORLD IS BEING TAKEN OVER!  STOP BEING A PRICK AND A COWARD AND HELP!  I understand being worried for your sister... but you are just using it as an excuse to not help anyone!  I understand Thalia needing to be bribed, she left her village.  But you...  You don't even see fit to aid a village when it is in need!  Fuzen will be destroyed and so will Konoha if you don't get off your god damned high horse and help out!  It's not just Iwa you idiot!  It's everywhere!  If we don't help the other villages it'll be two villages against a military force that has conquered every other village in the world!  How many casualties will there be then, huh?!   How many unnecessary deaths will happen then, because you were too much of a bastard to help!"

He pushed Kyo away and nodded at Thalia.  "Don't help us.  Fine.  I didn't know the Fuzenkage was raising a coward."  He looked over at Thalia.  "Alright, when we make it back I'll be your slave.  I have some reinforcements waiting for us, let's move."


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled as she said "You know what, I don't even need the others, I'll just leave them a note." She quickly wrote a note saying to not go find her, she's busy and will be back shortly. She left it in their current sleeping spot and headed out with Date. She softly said "So, how far away is Iwagakure exactly?" She wondered, she had never been there before.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo eyes widen blue like the sunny sky it self,"DID YOU NOT JUST HEAR ME YOU DUMBASS!!?? WE ALREADY KNOW THAT!!!"he yelled, his anger finally showing,"SHUT THE HELL UP AND STOP ACTING LIKING YOU FUCKING KNOW WHO THE HELL I AM! Just because I don't want to play hero with you or your little friends doesn't mean shit! Just because I care more about my sister and mother more than a fucking fodder! DOESN'T MEAN SHIT TO ME!! SO STEP DOWN!!!"

And that when he had let Kyo go and ran to Thalia, Kyo straighten his shirt before he felt something tugging on his pant leg, it was Kei. Her voice was harsh and her  eyes were baggy, and looking weak as ever. She pulled herself up and then felt herself almost wobble, before Kyo helped her up on her feet. Kei looked around as her visioned blurred

"We will help..."Kei told Date causing Kyo to almost jerk back but he didn't as he was worried if she fall, she would hurt herself, she looked at her brother,"Its our duty as Fuzens angels to help Fuzen...Remember we help Fuzen grow and become strong...If helping Iwa will help...I will help out.."

Kei began to cough and Kyo didn't feel like making her weak with arguing

"Kyo will have no more objections to this.."Kei stated looking at her brother before he looked down

"We will talk to our mother first before we make our final descion..."Kyo finally said, Kei smiled as she easily bending her brother to her will..

"...I-I must rest.."Kei said finally drifting back to sleep and Kyo catching her bridal style

He looked at his sleeping sister before turning to them,"If my sister wishes it and my mother approve..I will do nothing but make them happy..."Kyo said,"But if anything happens to Fuzen...Kei...Or my mother for that matter...I will kill you.."


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She looked at Kyo, as Date let go of him. Kyo straightened his shirt and Thalia was ready to go, but as it appeared Kei tugged on his pants. That made her think, she didn't have a problem with Kei, the one she had a problem with was Kyo, that idiotic bastard. She waited for their conversation to be over before speaking her voice, and then proclaimed "Yeah okay, go ahead, you can try to kill me if you want to. However unlike Date here I'd like it better if you didn't come along. Someone like you would just get in the way. Well, in the very least you'd be in my way, and who knows how that'd hinder me."

She then turned from him as she continued "Although it isn't my place to say whether or not you can come or not, especially since I wasn't the one who invited you. Although I have one word of advice, if you don't want to go, then don't, don't let others tell you what to do, it'll make you weak." She then looked over her shoulder as she said "Just a bit of advice."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*


Date sighed as he looked from Kyo to Thalia.  He looked at Kei's unconscious form.  "Thank you..."   He looked up at Kyo.  "The rendezvous point is 15 yards northwest of Fuzen.  There will be Thalia and I, along with two other Uchiha and a girl.  There we will plan our infiltration of Iwagakure.  We will try to wait until Kei is healthy again, but if you aren't back in time we will have to go without you.  I know that's exactly what you want... But at least try to meet up with us." He looked over at Thalia.  "Follow me." He turned to leave, headed for where Ikuto was waiting.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kei watched as her brother stopped dead in his tracks heading home and soon he looked over his shoulders,"Date doesn't have to look over his shoulders and worry about abandonment with me..Unlike you...Are you sure you are not whimpering because the simple face that you could never amount to anything Thalia? You act all high and mighty, but no matter what power you have..No matter how tough you act, you still that same girl whimpering for daddys love.."Kyo said in a matter of factly way,"But in truth you can never amount to nothing because you still didn't grow up...Kei is special to me...She the only one I have...I am obligated to make her happy...She will always be happy if I be damned otherwise..I don't abandon family."

Kyo walked away,"Unlike you..."

Kei looked up at Kyo and sensed his hatred but she hated Thalia to. Just as much as he did. She took Kyo away from her..Kei sighed as she curled up in her brothers arms resulting in him smiling. When did she even have him. She closed her eyes before feeling the air in her face. She was still a child and needed to learn a lot. 

Hopefully this will teach her on who and who not to trust...

"Brother..."she called out to him sweetly,"..."

Kyo didn't look down,"Nothing will harm you Kei...Nothing will make you unhappy again...I am done watching you get hurt..I'll protect you this time."Kyo said,"Though this mission and anything else..."

Kei eyes lazily looked up at him,"...I trust you..."


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She was all ready and set to go, but then Kyo said something. She quickly turned around and grabbed the color of his shirt. She was unsure of what to say at first, but then the words came screaming out of her mouth. "YOU KNOW WHAT, SHUT THE FUCK UP! I could care less about my dad now, he's always keeping away, not telling why, keeping secrets from me. I hate it! I hate him! I could care less if he would die right now. Also you're wrong, I didn't abandon my family, he abandoned us! And don't you dare say that I haven't grown up! We both are still very new to this world, but from what I've experienced, some things can't be given back! Somethings are forced, somethings are chosen for you! You don't even know who I am anymore, and you dare to testify that I haven't grown up a single bit!"

She then gritted her teeth and threw her hand off of him, turning away from him. She slowly walked away with Date, but before she left she said "I'd kill you right now on this very spot, if only I was allowed to." She then continued to walk forward.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei was happily and claimly hearing the wind blow  in her face, it felt so good. Kyo was humming her favorite song and everything just seemed right. Just everything, Kei was finally calming down. She was finally forgetting forgetting everything. Everything that happened, it was natural for her to forget right. So she won't be hurt. But then she could feel someone elses body heat and Kyo stopping.

When she opened her eyes Kyo and Thalia was going into it...

And Kei eyes slit red and she quickly reached out for Thalia throat with Durga, her eyes widen ready to rip the head off the girl neck and shoulders. Kyo looked down and saw this, she still wasn't capable of controlling her own violence. The empty eyes made Kei looked like she was just waiting on a command but this made Kyo smile as he finally got to say something..

"Look at you..."Kyo smirked,"Crying~ Like you actually doing something..We also been though things, but you know what we never do...Leave our family. I don't give a damn about your father, I thought you was better than that..But I guess I was wrong...You abandon your family like he abandon you..Luka..Your mother..Tenshi..You abandon them and act like you justified. Only a child will think that...The way I see it...You are still the girl who cried at the park because Luka cut your pony tail."

Kyo smiled and Kei tightened her grip as she looked at Thalia

"If you value your head...You will let him go..."her eyes widen red before she watched her turn away and Durga let go, Kei eyes turned back to her ice blue before looking at her brother running off home

"Hehe...Kei~ This is going to be fun."

Kei looked up confused


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*



"STOP IT ALREADY!!"

He yelled as he saw all the bitching between all of them. His blades read each and everyone hearts. So much darkness within this place. Hatred and anger rushed through all the corners of their souls. Their emotions were painted a sad yet furious color. His sharingan registrating all of the event, he had his red eye closed and his green eyes open along with the tomoe.

"We're at brink of fucking war! If you want to kill each other fine, but do it some other time. I myself promised Kei I would kill anyone that she hated. And that Includes you."

He pointed at the girl that had screamed at Kyo. He knew it was her, her hearts, Kei's and Kyo's were locked in a deep engulfing hatred. But he didn't want this to continue.

"We don't even know who the enemy is and you still want to fight!? Chanel that anger on whoever is destroying the world, right now our closest enemies are our allies."

Ikuto jumped down and moved towards Date and the girl next to him.

"I've formed my team they're waiting at the spot you told us too Date. I'll be moving ahead, don't keep me waiting any longer."  

He looked up at Kyo and Kei. A straight serious face around his features. 

"I hope you too could understand. Remember Kyo, If Fuzen doesn't help in this great time of need. My village might consider you traitor and Suna as well... Don't make something you'll regret, Ok? I'll try and cover for you two if you choose not to..."

He moved forwards towards their assigned location


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

After leaving Kyo another one popped into the fray, great. One that she had never met, some stranger came up and threatened to kill her, that was laughable. She moved forward and caught up to his pace saying "You know, I don't have anything against Kei, but if she has something against me then I'll give you full rights to go ahead and _kill_ me. Although that won't help this situation will it?"

She sighed saying "I've already agreed to help, while those two are reluctant on going. Having members joining in only because they are told to won't help us, they'll more than likely end up as a liability as they aren't serious for this, they don't want to go because their heart is in it. I was only trying to point that out after being verbally attacked by someone that is considered my cousin. Now I do understand the importance of doing this, but it may just be better if those two didn't come along."

She looked at the ground as they ran, unsure of what else to say.


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kyo watched as she fumbled over her words like a kid, he smiled but then he saw Ikuto. That made the boy relax even if it was just a little bit. But the boy still wanted his head, but Kyo knew that Ikuto wanted the same thing Kyo wanted. The ensured happiness of Kei. Kyo placed his sister down as she began to move when she saw Ikuto..

"Oi she started it...Should have never opened her mouth."Kyo said as he stroke the back of his head,"The more she stops me the more time it takes me to ask mother. Ugh...I am beginning to hate women."

He then smiled,"With Fuzen and the interest of my mother at hand you know I won't do anything to stupid like be considered an enemy of Suna or Konaha. My village well being is all I care about~"

Kei looked at Ikuto and smiled,"Ikuto...You are here too?"she asked as she struggled with her words,"...I...I used up to much energy..."she looked down shamefully,"As an angel I failed my job.."

Kyo looked down in shame,"Kei..I am sorry.."he said, but then he looked at Ikuto,"You know an element right? You think you can help Kei recharge?"

Kei was now grasping on to Ikuto shirt,"Wee will not hinder Fuzen or our mother for that matter if we have the chance to prove of service to benefit Fuzen...We will no doubt do it."


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha *

"I could care less about what any of you thought or did in the past. This isn't the moment to start fighting no matter what reason."

He looked at Kei as they both asked him to recharge. Ikuto grabbed his blade along with her arm. He gently placed her hand on top of his blades the heart of azure and said.

"The lightning element? So this is how it feels... Hold on Kei."

His body started emanating static a dark color static. Black completely black. He was combining his chakara with her to starts powering up her chakara levels as much as possible. His body was soon engulfed by emanating black lightning that also powered up Kei to her limit. Ikuto soon led go of her arm and smiled at her. "You should be okay now. Don't worry Kei success is always around the corner. You haven't failed just yet."


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei at first felt a stingy sensation and then a warm sensation clouded up her whole body as Ikuto attacked her with her own element. This was a nice feeling, she closed her eyes and then when he was threw she looked up at him and nodded. As a sign that she was okay, she looked back to her brother and he smiled his stupid smile. 

Kei looked at Ikuto,"Thank you....Ikuto...You make a fine...weapon.."she said and then looked on the ground causing Kyo to look up as she made her move

Kyo watched as his sister took the lead before turning to Ikuto,"I like you...But I don't like you that much..Don't get too close now~"he said as he then took the lead over his sister,"Kei I will go tell mother...Don't let a dirty male touch you now.."

Kei smiled before turning back to Ikuto,"...I am glad...That you are here."she said before touching his hand and then pulling back...Koji...Koji still hurted her...Horribly


----------



## Laix (May 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_Atonement

It's a shame you don't know what you're running from ...

_Tifa entered the cave with caution, not sure what to expect. She wasn't exactly sure where she was, but she knew she was in the Wind Country and close towards Fuzen. Afterall, that was her destination. The village of missing-nin. The village that harbours evil. The village of sin. At least, that's what her mother would say about it. She'd never been there, and had only seen pictures. But in those pictures was a lush countryside with scenery that rivals even Konoha.

"Tifa! Don't run off!" Kain growled, following after her. The cave was pitch black, but he could still see. Afterall, Sith's were nocturnal. 
*"AAAAHHHHHHH!"* A peircing scream was heard as Kain raced ahead, only to see a flurry of bats race past him. 
"Tifa! Are you alright!?" he yelled, sprinting up to her. He caught up to the girl, who seemed to be breathing heavily from the fright.
"I'm fine ... it was just a few bats ..." she muttered as she held up her fist. A flame the size of a lion appeared, lighting up the cave. It wasn't large as Tifa didn't want to spend too much chakra on just a light. 

"Come on Kain, don't waste any time," she mumbled as she walked on ahead, eager to get through the cave. On the other side of the mountain was Fuzen, and from there hopefully she could find Date. It hadn't been long since he left, but it was strange. After that kiss at the train station, he never gave a proper goodbye and this angered her. He was her friend, and she couldn't let him just wander off like this.  

It wasn't long before Tifa came to the end of the cave, where they seemed to arrive at a large cliff. A forest similar to before sat on the cliff, but just over the branches Tifa could see the tall buildings ahead. She was sure it was Funzegakure. "Over there! Fuzen! We aren't far now!" she cried with joy before turning around to Kain. "Alright, this is where it gets interesting. Come on boy," she smiled, now excited to finally get there. She jumped on Kain's back, before making sure she was gripping him tightly. "Let's go!"
"Of course!" Kain raced ahead, heading straight for the edge of the cliff. The forest wasn't large, and there seemed to be a bunch of boulders that could be used as stepping stones. "This'll be ... fun!"​*
Lyra Murasaki*
_Project _*B.E.L.L.A*_ Arc
Part 8_
(second half)​ _*
"I'd stop that if I were you,"*_ a sharp, mature voice was heard as the gun was tossed across the room by an unseen force. The room began to twist and dance as Lyra could feel herself being pushed back through time, before she was taken to the moment she was caught. 

"What the hell?!" Lyra cried as she backed up against the desk. The door burst open, and she expected the man to come running through with his silver gun. What she saw instead was much more horrific. 
*"You're welcome,"* the same voice from before was heard as the body of the guard dropped through door, drenched in blood and with his arm sliced off. Lyra couldn't bear to even glance at the man, and turned her head away in disgust.
"Who are you!?" she yelled to the voice, trying to resist the urge to just take a glance.
*"Ian Moone, remeber that."* the voice dissapeared along with a strong gust of wind before Lyra opened her eyes. The body was still there, and she knew if she stayed any longer she would be blamed for the death.

"Hurry up, Lyra!" Lexi yelled as she jumped down from the roof carefully, landing on the patch of grass just meters below the window. 
"Run!" Lyra jumped out the window, landing uncomfortably on her ankle. A strong, sharp pain rushed through her leg as she knew instantly she had sprained it. "T-Typical!" she cursed the ground as she slowly got up, only to drop back down again. She glanced over her shoulder to see the lights turn on in the room she just left, and there seemed to be two men talking. 
"Lyra! What're you doing!?" Lexi peeked out of the bushes to see why her summoner wasn't behind her.
"I can't ... my ankle ...!"
"Just hop or something!" Lyra listened to Lexi's yelling before leaning on to a tree. She slowly got up before hopping along to the bushes. She wasn't going fast, and someone could catch her if she was walking.

"The culprit can't be far ... check outside!" One of the officers glanced out the window, looking around. It was pitch black outside, and he couldn't see a thing. Of course, there was a simple fix to this.
"Lyra! Run!! NOWW!" Lexi whispered as she ushered Lyra towards her. The girl struggled to get up after collapsing near the bushes. 
"OVER THERE! Code 1892: Suspect is on foot outside the mansion!" he bellowed over his radio before jumping out the window. He sprinted over to Lyra before pointing an identical silver gun with a torch attached straight at Lyra. She flinched at the bright light in her face before wiping away the dirt on her face. 

"I-It wasn't me! I swear!" She breathed, the fear of what would happen getting to her. The other man ran up behind the officer and took out a special notebook, before holding it towards Lyra. A small ray of chakra slashed past Lyra's face, not doing any damage but the man still seemed satisfied. "Lyra Murasaki. 14 Years of age, her sensei is ... wow. Her sensei is Lady Fuzenkage!"
"*I don't care*! Murder is murder!" The officer grabbed Lyra by her arm before wrapping chains around her wrists with a special chakra bracelet that would prevent her from using jutsu with her hands. 
"Go Lexi! J-Just go!" 
"Okay!" Lexi nodded, trusting her master's wishes. She quickly jumped over the fence, before running off at full speed towards the sewers of Fuzen, where she was sure they couldn't catch her.
"Blasted summon. You, go fetch her," the officer holding Lyra pointed in the summon's direction, in which his partner nodded and followed.


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki * 

Soon he was in the comfort of Fuzen, but it still made  him shiver that he was going to be lying to his mother. His darling mother, the one who protected him from the men who tried to kidnap him and his sister. The woman who saw no wrong in their actions and loved them unconditionally. Kyo frowned, this had to be done...So they could help their mother...And take down those missing ninjas...

He walked upstairs to the office where his mother was going though file after file, Echo was shifting as she looked at Taiyou before turning to him when he opened up the door. Taiyou instantly jumped up but then cooled down and sat down...

"Mother...The enemy is strong...?" Kyo stated not sure as he knew how to start the converstation

"I know..."Taiyou said and then looked over his shoulders, "Where is your sister...She was suppose to get Echo.."

Kyo looked down which raised the eye brow of Echo and the worry of Taiyou, she got up but Kyo shook his head

"She is fine...But we need your permission to go somewhere."Kyo said, "We need your permission to go to Iwa!"

Taiyou eyes widen, "IWA IS A WAR ZONE!!" she yelled, "WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE SENDING YOU OUT THERE!?"

Kyo looked at his mother, "Mother please understand if me and Kei go we can help free Iwa and make good terms with the Kage there!"

"And you can die as well!!"Taiyou growled

"Mother please! We need to help Fuzen the best we can you don't need to send anyone else out...Just me and Kei with a couple of genin!"Kyo tried to explain causing his mother to frown

"A suicide mission!?"

"It is not! We can do it mother! WE CAN BELIEVE IN ME AND KEI! WE CAN BRING PEACE!!"Kyo yelled getting flustered,"MOTHER WE CAN! JUST BELIEVE IN US....PLEASE!!...Please mother...We will not die...We will come back with Iwa freed..And Fuzen in good grace...And you mother can rest..."

"No....No! Bring you sister back and stay here! The war zone is none of your concern!"

Kyo looked down as he realized he failed his mother, "Do you understand.." Taiyou asked

"I do..."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro walked to the cemetery of Fuzen or closed to one, there was headtombs and crosses marks the ones tht were buryed here. To him it was not s nice s the one in Suna that is mother kept up for so long. He remember coming to the cemetery to spend some time with her and talked bout some stuff that was inportant to him only sharing it to a few people. _"Spike will come find me with kina tht will followed him to me with whoever she brought back from Kiri with her. I fell like a dead man at the moment."_ He was looking t a random cross, his brown wolf growled. Hakro understood but did not responed at first. 

"Let's get some training done while we wait till Spike and Akina shows up." He made the movements like a wolf standing on two legs as he nade the blades of the metal wolf claws came out he needed to pratice. These were his new claws as his summoning came at him to train with him. Hakro was not going to strike back with the metal with claws did not wnt to harm his wolf t the moment nd never did. The brown female wolf howled nd so did Hkro to get that powerful huanted scene in the cemetery. To Hakro he felt he would never lose his pack nor his mom in his soul.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"My prey..." Koji said under his breath as Kyo surfaced in order to tell him how bad he messed up everything with Kei. He was prepared to unleash his full power on Kyo but their was a problem. Their was a malleable metal wielding boy who needed to get bit for interrupting his fight. He should have been relieved but the interruption ticked him off to no end. Then another boy appeared, the two boys had the same eyes, the eyes of his Sensei, Shinosuke. The cursed bloodline ability of the Uchiha, the Sharingan. Koji wanted to pounce and rip both of their eyes out. He didn't like the one called "Ikuto" as he seemed to be trying to take advantage of Kei in her moment of weakness. The looks they were giving each other made Koji more jealous than he would have liked to admit.

Before long Thalia joined the little party and more bickering ensued as Koji waited for the moment to strike. He wanted to bite everyone here, they were all his prey in one manner or another now. Koji could feel his fury mounting with every word between the only young shinobi. The Uchiha were a couple of bleeding hearts who wanted everyone to help them free Iwakagure, and Thalia was about to agree to offer Shouri's services. Koji had enough of being silent.

"Abso fucking lutely not!! Not sure if you noticed but I don't exactly play well with others. I'm not teaming up with two bleeding heart herbivores who want to save and better the ninja world. I'm not teaming up with a wannabe bish cub trash who's bark is way worse than his bite. And I'm not teaming up with that one." He pointed to Kei when he referred to that "one". The fact remained he still couldn't access the voices if Kei was around. He wouldn't be fighting at his most effective.

"My loyalty is to one village and thats Fuzenkagure. Even then I use the term loyalty loosely. And I don't like you Uchiha vermin whatsoever. Interrupting a fight is low even for your kind. Iwa can burn to the fucking ground for all I care.


----------



## River Song (May 17, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Date Uchiha LT
> Reaction
> 
> Date let out a hiss of pain as the shuriken dug into his left arm.  _Ignore it...  Your moment is coming soon.  Just wait, Date_...  He stood still, his eyes closed.  All he needed was the right moment to strike and he would show her that just because she was better at fighting blind didn't mean she had an automatic win.  She was a genin and Date himself was a high-level Chuunin, about to become a jonin.  She would have to fight hard for her win.  He felt something solid connect with his chest.  He quickly identified this as a kick.  _Perfect, this is what I was waiting for_.  His metal hand grasped her by the ankle and lifted her up hanging her upside down.  "You made a mistake, Shiromi.  Had you used ninjutsu or weapons I wouldn't have been able to catch you.  You may have taken away my sense of sight, but my sense of of touch is still here, and I can feel when I'm getting hit.  As soon as you kicked me I knew where you were."  The metal arm wasn't giving her any slack, and it would be impossible to escape from without giving her an opening.  Right now he could crush her ankle if he wanted, but that would be boring.  He tossed her away from him and smirked.  "Come on, little girl, let's try it again."



*Rika Shiromi*

That arogant little inbred bastard. She couldn't engage him in close combat, that was for sure. Good she always came prepared then, she bagn running around him at a decent speed. Running in an almost pefect circlu she thre five shuriken, each at a diferent angle and one Kunai at his back. The diference was, the Kunai had a paper bomb on it.



N??ps said:


> *Zettai LT*
> 
> _"Coward!" _Zettai thought in regards to Hotaru using his puppet for all his work. Maybe he just did not understand the art, but he definetly was annoyed. He then subsequently split his legs and dropped down on his stomach a few meters from the puppet user allowing the swords to barely pass overhead.
> 
> "You first!" Zettai said in response to Hotaru's previous death threat as he raised and pointed his palm at him while holding his wrist with the other. "Charged Bolt!" he called out as a surge of electrical energy gathered in his forarm, and was suddenly released in a concentrated surge of electrical energy. This high speed charge made a bee line to where Hotaru was.


*Hotaru*

The boy was fast he could give him that. Hotaru's siperior coordination was the only thing that saved him. Making a hand seal he disapeared in a puff of smoke, to be replaced with Cheranu. The lightning bolt surged through the metal part of Cheranu's body but it was insulated by the wood surounding the Heart.

"Nice try" he smirked forming handseals. "Violent bubble wave" a surge of water came spewing out of Cheranu's mouth, aimed straight at Zettai.


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei was feeling slowly better, her vision and all her senses. She didn't understand why did she snap like that but that was just a sign to her. That Koji had more control of her life than she knew. Kei shook her head as she leaned herself up against the tree. Kyo was late and he never left her like this unless he knew she could out run them...Kei looked around, Date...Thalia...Her team...And especially Koji were the one she couldn't trust...

But Kyo and Ikuto had her back...

Kei sighed as she leaned down to clean Durga of any dirt that had launched into its claws during her fight. When she was done, she notice that Thalia was still mumbling and even talking about them. But she had to take a deep breath...She was an angel...The best of the best of Fuzen...

She was the one that protected and the one that destroyed...

Kei closed her eyes as she took on that role, with out looking at Koji she began

"I do not care of anyone here except for my brother and my weapon.." she motioned at Ikuto as her weapon, "Only reason I am doing this is for the sake of my mother and Fuzen...If it wasn't for that matter..Iwa and it people could all die and become another forgetten text in Fuzen history..But as I swore my loyalty to Fuzen and my mother..."

"I'll give you my all..."Kei said bowing before Date, "If there is anyone you want to trust...Let it be me...And let me and my brother guide to victory...As angels it is our duty...To always win...And destroy anything that comes as a threat to Fuzen."

With that she got up and went on to the destination spot....Her mind was on her job and the battle ahead


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

He listened to her speak about her loyalty to her mother and to her village. He knew from her words that she was willing to die for her country a true patriot. That was Koji's problem he wasn't going to just sit there and let her get herself killed because of some Uchiha with a hero complex. No, he would bite anyone to death that dared to do harm to Kei Aosuki. Despite it all she was still the same silly rabbit he sparred with that very first day and had stolen a kiss from. 

"Don't bow to that Uchiha trash. Do you even realize what you're saying? You want to go on a suicide mission to help a foreign village because you think they'll be in your debt. What if we save them and they do nothing in return for us. What if you die in the name of helping Iwakagure. Is that how you really want it to end you stupid little Rabbit!!!" Koji was getting wound up, angry at the fact she was willing to become a puppet for the noble cause these Uchiha were pedaling.

"Stop being dumb and acting like their are people that don't care about you. What about your mother? Do you think she would want you to go fight in a war that had nothing to do with her or this country? It's stupid... Iwa had their time in the spotlight and now it's time for that village to fall. That's the way things go. Don't go Kei. This isn't worth the danger.


----------



## Laix (May 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Project _*B.E.L.L.A*_ Part 9_

"LET ME GO!!" she demanded as she was dragged down the main street by the two guards. She desperatley tried to use jutsu from her hands, but nothing was flowing down there. The strange glowing blue tattoo now formed on her arm seemed to be stopping her, and this had come from the bracelet. 

"Wait here." He spoke as he let go of Lyra, leaving her to the much stronger guard. He weaved a series of handseals before slamming his hand down on the cobbles. "Summoning Jutsu!" a circling seal surrounded him, glowing a dim brown. A poof of smoke and auburn leaves later and a large hawk had appeared. 
"Where are you taking me?" Lyra breathed, struggling to even stand properly as the guard helped her.
"Blood Prison, where scum like you belong," the guard muttered before the two put her on the summon. Another guard who had been thrown back by the girl before seemed to be getting on the bird as well, causing Lyra to become slightly suspicious. 

*Such angels of war ... lovers of destruction ... bringer of the light!*​
"Who's there!?" Lyra glanced around, looking for the source of the soft, feminine voice. "Answer me!"
"Kyah!" Lyra shot around to see Lexi releasing a catapult of kunai towards her. 
"What the hell Le-"
"DUCK!" Lyra did just this not before being dropped to the floor. The hawk she sat on was gone with a poof of smoke as she looked around to see the guards impaled and bleeding. 
"T-Thank you, Lexi!"
"And you're going to love me even more ..." Lexi ushered Lyra to open the human-sized bag tied around her. She did just this and saw it was the files that she had aimed to retrieved from before. "Read 'em. It's ... wow ..."

Lyra opened up the folder and began reading through the first page. 



> *C Y N A T E C K              *
> Fuzengakure Personal Files
> _Reg. 0912851258_
> 
> ...


"It's her Lexi ... its her!" 
​*Tifa Warholic*
_Belligerence_​
_You keep speaking with your emotions and not with your heart._

"Come on Kain! Race ahead, *full speed!*" Tifa encouraged gleefully as Kain hopped from boulder to branch, heading for the prairie up ahead. 
"Hold on!" Kain roared as he leapt off the grand tree, soaring through the sky. He had put all his power into that leap, and it was worth it as he landed cleanly on the prairie. Kain raced ahead, heading straight for Fuzen.

It wasn't long before they had arrived at the gates of Fuzen. They easily dwarfed the two with their grand appeal and beautiful decorations. "We're here ... Fuzengakure. Hopefully I can at least put my mind at rest ..." she sighed before dismounting Kain and heading towards the reception box. A chunin was sat inside, doing a large amount of paperwork as Tifa approached him. 
"Pass?" he requested firmly as he didn't even take a second to glance at the girl.
"I couldn't retrieve one," she replied, tapping her foot patiently.
"Fine, a form of identification or no entry."
"W-Well, I have a-"

*"LET ME GO!"* The demanding voice was heard as a girl was dragged kicking and screaming out of Fuzen. Tifa glanced over to her, only to see she had a strange seal on her arm along with a glowing braclet and silver chains holding her wrists together. 
_What's her problem?_ Tifa raised an eyebrow at the girl who was now being placed on a large bird just summoned, before being sent off into the sky. She guessed the girl was being arrested, but didn't have the time to care. 

"Ignore that. So, no pass? Bye." the chunin turned away from Tifa, carrying on with his work. 
"Listen here!" Tifa grabbed his shirt, pulling him to the edge of the desk. She stared at him, her chestnut eyes peircing his. "Give me a fucking pass! I ain't in the mood!"
"You know I can have you arrested!"
"Like I care!" Tifa slammed him back against his chair, before walking straight through the entrance.

"Hold it right there!" Two armed guards appeared from the tower, pointing their guns towards Tifa. "Turn around missy and be on your way. We don't need no trouble!"
Kain growled violently towards the guards, his crimson hair on end as small sparks bounced on his back. 
"Oh come on, this is really pissing me off!" Tifa bellowed as she attempted to walk straight past them. However, they shoved her back with ease before one of them shoved his gone against Tifa's head. 
"Now, turn around and leave or I'll arrest you for attempted illegal access into Fuzen. Your choice."

"Screw it." 

Tifa grabbed the gun, catching the guard by surprise. "Fire Release: Lion's Fist!" A sharp roar was heard as the bright crimson flames in the shape of a lion's face appeared on her fist. The metal gun began to melt from the heat, shocking the guard.
"S-Sh-Dammit! Grab her!" the guard pounced for Tifa, but she simply slammed her flaming fist into his face. He was sent flying out of Fuzen, scaring the chunin and the other guard. 
"Now, going to let me in or what!?"
"Y-Yes, okay!" the chunin continued on with his work like nothing happened as Tifa stormed through with Kain.

​


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki* 

Kei looked down as Koji yelled at her they were some distance away but Kei knew what she had to do. Fuzen was her home, from every man, woman, and child was apart of her family. Kei knew that was the fact that she lived by and accepted. She was scared of death, who wasn't? But she needed to release everything that was bottled up inside her...

Her anger
Fear
Pain...

Everything that was eating her up and destroying her. Kei looked at him as he finished, he was angry. Anyone could tell that. But he was angry with worry which made Kei shake her head, she should not believe in him or anyone for that matter. Except herself and her head. She knew what she has to do...And as the Kage daughter...

She will do it...

Kei looked at him as her eyes turned red and silt, "Are you done?"she asked sharply before cooling down her tone, "Wither I live or die on the front line is up to me...If I die I die...This is the road I took when I became a ninja."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"You're being an idiot..." Koji knew their was no convincing her. It sucked that she let the pretty words that were lathered in righteousness and nobility convince her to help. He felt partially responsible having pushed her away but he knew it was the best. Their was no going back on what he had done, it would not be fair if he did.

"Fine it's your life, Kei Aosuki. If you want to waste it fighting someone else's war be my guest. I don't even really care all that much."He was lying but his face hopefully didn't show it. Koji had a pretty good poker face and he was already angry. What he really wanted was to bash in Uchiha Date's skull, his rage was beginning to fester and consume him. He needed someone to bite.

"This suicide mission is doomed to fail. You are all in for a world of hurt."


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki *

Coming out of his mother house, Kyo was upset. she didn't believe in them! the look she gave him made him feel like a child again! Why!/ Why couldn't she see that they were older and wiser now!? kyo became an angel to get stronger and so did Kei! Kei went though so much and not to use her strength for the benefit of their country...Made Kyo a little upset

As he neared the Fuzen gates he heard arguing and whispering from all the little housewives...

"Did you hear..Someone tried to steal documents from the Fuzen libary!!" kyo heard them whisper, "oh nooo! I heard it was a girl that did it.' Kyo eye brow lifted up and was instantly interested in the woman who had balls of steel...

That was the girl he would love to play with~~

"I heard that they are depending on what to do with her at the Fuzen gate." one of the house wives pointed out causing Kyo to rush towards it. Even though he was in a rush to get to  Kei side, this was as equally important. Going to the gate,  he saw someone he didn't want to see

Lyra

She was hancuffed and seemed out of it....

"What is going on here?!" his voiced rised and confidence brimmed his voice, as he took the role of that Kage son, "I want an explaination..."

he growled


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Dirtying the Name

Date froze as he heard the other male speak.  Uchiha Vermin?  He turned around and glared at the boy.  "Oh really?  Well, for six hundred goddamned years the Uchiha have had to put up with people like you, even within the Leaf.  Despite all we have done to atone for the world we can't seem to atone for the mistakes of our past.  But you know what?  I'm proud to be an Uchiha.  And I don't care what anyone has to say.  Come and help if you want to, trash.  But I don't want some pretty boy who's too scared to get his hands dirty on my team.  It's like you said, everything has its fall.  And I'll be there to watch yours."

He turned and headed away into the forest, leading the others to the meeting point.



*Date Uchiha LT*
Same Old Trick

Date smirked when he felt a small breeze pass him.  He knew that she had ran tot he side of him.  So he bolted forward, mozing in zig zag patterns.  His strange movements combined with his amazing speed made it almost impossible for him to be locked on to and all of her projectiles missed.  He smirked to himself and continued dashing around the training field, smirking to himself.  _If she tries to fight me long range she'll waste all of her weapons.  If she comes close I can trap her_.


----------



## Laix (May 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Misunderstood_

Lexi shoved the folder back into the bag before cocking her head to the side. "Now we have to get you out of those handcuffs. I'm sure I heard only officials and those with Fennimusu or Fennikusu-something blood could release 'em. Looks like we're stuck," she sighed, sitting neatly down on the ground. "Either way, I don't think we'll be going through Fuzen so easily again."
"Why today!? Why does this have to happen to me!?"

"What is going on here?!" his voiced rised and confidence brimmed his voice, as he took the role of that Kage son, "I want an explaination..."

Lyra shot around, only to be greeted by an angry looking Kyo. "W-Wait! Don't listen to them! I didn't kill anyone! I didn't!" she barely managed to get up, but collapsed straight back down to the ground. Her ankle wasn't getting any better, and she couldn't even do any jutsu. She was useless. 
"Wait ... I've seen you around. You're the Kage's son, aren't you? Koi or something. Release her!" Lexi growled, her fur standing on end as she tensed up.
"Come on Kyo, let me go! Please? You believe me, don't you?"


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki * 

Making a team full of enemies made for the most horrible team ever...She sighed as she felt herself getting tired. She looked to the forest as she stopped deciding this was the furthest amount she could do at this time. Kei wanted to move on with the rest but the thing is trusting them was like trusting a poor homeless man with  your food. 

Kei turned to Date, "I will wait for my brother to show.." she said matter of factly before turning back around and looking over her shoulders

"You have my word I will be there and ready.." Kei said as she leaned up against a tree and waited for her brother to show...


----------



## River Song (May 17, 2011)

*Rika*

Fool.... he thinks that he can outsmart her. No matter how eraticly he moved the Uchiha stench followed him. She bagan to run behind him, her herself running in an eratic patern. Time to comfuse his senses. Shee took out a small canteen of water from her jacket pocket. She was planning to go get a mission before he turned up so she cam prepared. Opening the canteen and splachig the water on the ground the screamed "Shit, I tripped...*gasp* I fell on a Kunai there's blood every where" she however continued hoping that the water, simulted the sound of blood. She ran up behind him and attempted to bring her foot crashing down with him.

"Nerio!"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"You're clan is a bunch of traitorous power grubbing assholes who throughout history have shown no loyalty to anyone except for those that share their cursed bloodline. You come from a warrior race but the Uchiha are not the born fighters the Mugenshi are. We actually have some honor. Be proud of your blood vermin but watch your tongue. We can go right here right now if you want."

"Me afraid to get my hands dirty? Big talk from someone who hides behind illusions and their pretty little eyes." The boy turned and began to walk away.

"I would end your miserable life. Your born to fall Uchiha. That's just what your kind does, the role history has dictated for you. I'll bite you to death."


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki * 

He looked down on the thing that was talking back to him and he hated every minute of it. Today wasn't his day, his sister mentally collasped, and he had currently found out even as angels his mother still didn't believe in him. He looked at Lyra, she was hurt...Kyo sighed and then picked his thumb, as soon as that happened the blood began to swirl around like  a whip...

"...I will believe what I want to believe.." Kyo stated before his blood touched the handcuffs and they instantly came off..."If it wasn't for the fact that I was so busy I would ask what was happening and listen.."

But then he looked down at the cat, "But I am in a really bad mood..."


----------



## Chronos (May 17, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"Are you all done?"

Ikuto said with a unemotional stare on his eye. He looked at the man named Koji who was spewing some babel about his clan and his ideals. Trued sad... Ikuto couldn't contain himself quiet and he spoke

"Coward."

He Ikuto said boldly to the boy as he walked towards Kei pulled her closer towards him.

"I've dealt with a lot of shit from people just because I'm a mother fucking Uchiha. It's been. Six. Hundred. Mother. Fucking. Years! I'm sick and tired of being put down cause of my lineage!"

His face moved towards Kei, she was so clouded in her thoughts her hearts was in distress. Painted a sad, yet strange color. 

"You're the cause of everything. You're my real target. A scum, yet I read your heart. You care about her... But I won't let allow you to get any closer to Kei."

Ikuto led his grip over Kei loose and stood in front of her as in to protect her.

"I could care one shit about what you think. Get the hell out of my face. If you don't want to join, fine I rather rip my eyes out and hand them to Date than have you on this squad. I seriously hope you get killed out there. You slithering piece of shit."

He grabbed hold of Kei shoulder turning her and walking away from the boy.

"Let's go his words won't faze me. And I won't let them faze you."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Mugenshi

Date let out a laugh as the boy walked away.  "Mugenshi?  Sheesh, it seems like another family with three ninja who know a secret technique or two want to start calling themselves a clan.  Pathetic.  You wanna talk about traitors, but who's the missing nin here, you or me?  Listen, you hatchling.  If you want a fight that badly... then fine.  I'll meet you back here after this mess in Iwa is solved.  If you have any backbone at all, which I doubt, then you'll be here.  See you then, you worthless pile of shit."  He spoke to the boy without even looking back at him, before continuing on his path to Iwa.  He looked over in the direction of Fuzengakure.  _Kyo, Kei...  If you can't make it...  I'm sorry I said what I did.  No time for regrets_.  He continued walking toward Iwa, before taking to the trees.  He looked back at Ikuto.  "Raven, come on."


*Date Uchiha LT*
Foolish Little Girl

Date smirked as she called out the technique she was using.  She was a good fighter, but when it came down to it she just wasn't as fast as Date was.  His speed was greater than hers, he outclassed her.  She was a genin and he would be a Jounin soon.  He performed the Shunshin as she tried to kick him and vanished in a swirl of leaves.  When she landed a kunai was pressed up against her neck.  "You fight well.  But you need to train more.  You have a bright future ahead of you, and when you grow a little more I would like to do this again."


----------



## River Song (May 17, 2011)

*Rika*

Fuck... he had her beat. There was no way around it. Damn Uchiha and there natural aptitude. Once she gained the Shitsume she would blow them away for sure. 

"I must admit you are good, of course you are automaticly an arsehole because of your damn eyes but you're a likable arsehole" she smirked as she toook the kunai that was pressed up against her neck out of Date's hand. 

Inside she was frustrated, she hasd to get stronger but how......how


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 17, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina remembering this place as they walked into the kage's office. She heard to come with them to not to get into trouble. "Not much,I only met her once or heard her. That what I have to do is catch with my brother. You have to meet him to get your own judgement. He could be cute,he is closer to nature than people. Your brother sounds sexy,even though I don' what he looks like." She started to blush as she said that,she felt these feelings for Darius. She kept the rest of her thoughts to herself did not want to give hr whole hert to one guy just yet, it could smashed into tousands of picecs at once and probly go to a unknow pace for a little while to herself if that happen to her. She wanted to payed attention at the moment on what was the kage going to say then her own feelings to stop her from blushing.




*Diana*

Diana listened to what Akina said about her brother. She smiled slyly. "Oh i see. He sounds.....sexy" she said forcing the last part out. She would never call her brother that though she adimit he was good looking calling him sexy is too creepy. "Well i wouldn't say that but hey im his sister so what do i know." she shrugged her shoulders. She then her something coming and a bark. "Is a mut heading over here?" she said in disgust. She did not like animals at all. Maybe cute bunnies or birds but not cats or dogs. She hated them.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

"He is a articwolf, you hate animals. You are not going to have a good chance with my brother, if you have some interested." Spike came over to Akina and off the bat Growled at Diana. He left her alone as he walked over to  Darius sniffing him a bit. He had his own thoughts I hd colder greetings from my master, Hakro should checked this out. "We don't know wht interested we have in guys till we really get to know them and really give them a shot." Spike was pissed and howled only Hakro could hear this message. In the cemetery Hakro herd the message and laughed before he howled back. He gets of the ground and ran to the Kage's office followed by his wolf summoning. He enter the office with the brown wolf following him. "Nice to see you again Akina," he looked at Spike and growled and Spike growled back saying in their language I do that later if I get pissed of again and I told this is with your while. "Bro, speak english." "We talked later back at the cabin, if your friends wants to join." He crossed his arm as his golds eyes glowed like ny wolf's eyes.


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She watched as Ikuto yelled at Koji for yelling at Date for being a clan member of the Uchiha. She had looked down but then he grabbed her and pulled her close, she looked up to see him still looking at Koji. She ended looking at Koji, when their eyes met she instantly looked down. But at the same time their relationship was in the drain, yet she was still hoping that he would say he was only yelling at her and hurting her because..

Kei shook her head and with that Ikuto had grabbed her and pulled her off deeper into the forest...

"Ikuto..."she called out when she couldn't tell where she was and they finally stopped

"Ikuto!"she called out louder to get his attention, when they finally was looking eye to eye she frowned,"As my weapon you shouldn't have done that! That was uncalled for! We are working for a cause!"she yelled at him but then stopped as she neared him

She placed her hands on his chest and then looked away as they stayed on his beating heart,"...But....You made me...Heppy.."she said as she was looking away and then she turned to him,"T-thank you.."


----------



## Chronos (May 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She watched as Ikuto yelled at Koji for yelling at Date for being a clan member of the Uchiha. She had looked down but then he grabbed her and pulled her close, she looked up to see him still looking at Koji. She ended looking at Koji, when their eyes met she instantly looked down. But at the same time their relationship was in the drain, yet she was still hoping that he would say he was only yelling at her and hurting her because..
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha*

He looked down at her, disappointed in himself. Maybe he should've led his anger settle down or maybe he should've just kept quiet. It wasn't the right thing to do...

"I'm sorry, Kei. It won't happen again."

He looked at her eyes, lost in their beautiful color... He led out a small smile and gently stroke her blue colored hair. She was all that he wanted to protect at this moment.

"I'm your weapon and your shield. You needn't worry, I'll protect you from harms way. Even if they were only words I wanted to protect you from any and all harm."

His hand once again placed on her chin. He just gave her a small kiss on her soft, sweet lips... Their lips separated. Ikuto didn't care he was in front of the other even if ti was in front of Kyo he wouldn't care. He activated his mask covering his face and said.

"Let's keep moving."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> Fuck... he had her beat. There was no way around it. Damn Uchiha and there natural aptitude. Once she gained the Shitsume she would blow them away for sure.
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha LT*
A Gift

Date smiled.  "All in all...  I think you deserve a gift for doing so well.. and look at that, you beat me."  He took her hand and forced her to hold the knife up to his neck.  He smiled at her before taking a few steps back and bowing.  "I am your slave for the rest of the day, Lady Shiromi."  He got to one knee and bowed.  "How may I service you, my mistress?"


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*


He had looked down in shame which made her heart hurt, damn her weakness. But she touched his cheek, she didn't know what to do. But she hoped touching his cheek was going to do something special for him. That was when he took her chin and kissed her, and it happened again. Kei lost all sense of time and place. Her eyes widen but slowly she gave him one kiss back before he broke it...

Kei quickly turned around and blushed 

"M-My weapon..."she stuttered she didn't know what to do, before grabbing a hold of his shirt and following him

Ikuto was always warm with her even though she could sense the insanity inside of him, she knew something. 

He was going to use that exact same insanity to protect her, which made her weakly smile...


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Saviour._

"...I will believe what I want to believe.." Kyo stated before his blood touched the handcuffs and they instantly came off. "If it wasn't for the fact that I was so busy I would ask what was happening and listen.."
Lyra breathed a sigh of relief along with Lexi as Kyo had released her chakra-restraining handcuffs. The rectangular seals on her arms stopped spreading, and began to dissapear. 

"Thanks bro. I owe you one," she smirked as she reached into her pouch and pulled out a pink and white flower. She plucked a few petals from each, before rolling them into a small peice of cloth. Lyra taped it around her ankle, before managing to stand up. "That should do the trick. It'll only take a few days to heal now ..."
"Lyra, we don't have time. We need to go-"
"No, not yet," Lyra spoke, interrupting her summon. She turned to Kyo with a serious expression on her face. "Is it to do with Iwagakure? I heard about it ... that blows. But I find it hard to believe your over-protective mother would send you into such a fierce battlefield," Lyra smirked, placing her hands firmly on her hips. 

She knew what this meant. Kyo was being a bit of a rebel, and probably fighting for some cause. She didn't know exactly the cause of the _"war"_ in Iwagakure, and wasn't too interested. Her goals existed far from there, but she felt obligated to go with Kyo.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked at Lyra, she was all beaten up again. Yet, he couldn't really say anything because the simple fact that she was she. She was going to do anything she wanted dispite Kyo yells. He sighed as he rubbed his hair back, his red roots were more visible to the naked eye. 

"She isn't sending me.."Kyo said,"I will go because the simple fact I have to go...Mother has always been protective over me and Kei and now we want to help her the best we can...Kei...She doesn't see what mother sees...So only reason I am truthfully going is to protect Kei.."

"...And also...To make sure she doesn't snap again..."Kyo said,"I am willing to go to war wit anyone if it meant to protect Fuzen, mother, and my sister.."

Kyo then looked at her, debating to say something sappy but then he turned away. He had no time for that..


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Caution_

"Don't be such an idiot. You're just going to get yourself killed for your own satisfaction; that's selfish. Well, I hate seeing idiots being idiots, so I'll go with you," she sighed, tightening her pouch around her waist. "You're lucky I haven't used any chakra for almost a day. Then again, my ankle could go at any moment, and I don't know any medics. Either way, this would be our first mission, right?"
"Lyra, don't be so foolish," Lexi began, scolding her summoner. "If you carry on like this, you'll end up getting yourself killed!"
"Who's getting themselves killed?" Lyra glanced a smile to Lexi, assuring her that she'll take care of herself. Lexi had no choice but to give in to her master, and simply looked away.
"Fine, but you can carry this bag. It's not meant for cats." Lexi wriggled herself free from the strap before stepping away. Even though she isn't technically a full-blood cat, she still had the pride of one.

"Well, let's get going then," Lyra smiled as she picked up the bag and fastened the strap around her torso. Just before she began to walk herself, a thought shot through her mind. "Wait, Thalia! Do you know where she is? Have you seen her recentley? I haven't even seen her once in like what ... _two months!?_"


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo frowned and shook his head,"No you don't be an idiot, you are not even half as qualified as I am."Kyo said,"You are injured so you come off as a liabilty right about now...Go home and rest. I'll make sure what ever trouble you got into is cleared up. This is pass the old age now, we have finger printing and all that other good jizz to prove someone is innocent."

Kyo then turned around and began to head off, but he knew the real reason why he wasn't telling er to jump on the bandwagon to go on. It was because he wouldn't be able to protect her, hell he couldn't even protect Kei from that snake! That snake which tore her apart and the nice kind and caring Kei was now just a hallow of her former self...

"Wait, Thalia! Do you know where she is? Have you seen her recentley? I haven't even seen her once in like what ... two months!?"

And that when Kyo fully lost it, a flower bed nearby was completely caught on fire automatically. Kyo eyes widen as he thought about the girl that betrayed them! His mother! Her mother and sister!

Kyo sharply turned to Lyra,"She is a missing now! Her name as a whole is pure sicking to me!"Kyo yelled before smiling,"But don't worry, her sick existance in this world will be over after this mission..."

Kyo than laughed,"AHAHAH!! that bitch will pay..."he said as he smirked that spreaded across his face...

She was going to die
Along with that snake..

And anyone that associated themselves with those lowlives


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_...
_ 
Lyra felt a sharp pain in her temple as the flowers nearby were set alight by Kyo's fury. She used to always get this when flowers near her were destroyed. At first she thought it was because of the fact she spent so much time with them she developed a bond, but it must be more than that. But before she could even respond, Kyo sharply turned to Lyra. 
"She is a missing now! Her name as a whole is pure sicking to me!"Kyo yelled before smiling,"But don't worry, her sick existance in this world will be over after this mission..." Kyo than began to laugh, mentioning how the 'bitch would pay'. She found it overwhelming to be honest. Just weeks ago they were unsure of who this girl was, and now Kyo wanted to rip her heart out. Such joy.

"Calm down! That hurts," she flinched as she folded her arms, unimpressed with his outbursts. "So what exactly did she do? Did she hurt Kei or something? We barely even know her ... I doubt she's worth anything. Do you know her full name? I think I've heard of her before ... I mean, that sounds stupid! Like, I heard her mother was the _'angel of the skies'_ or something!"

"You're delusional Lyra."

*Tifa Warholic*
_Stakeout_

Tifa may have styled it that she had walked off, but this whole time she was simply sitting on a bench in Fuzen. The guards seemed more interested in the girl, but the young male who just arrived had shooed them away. _So ... the little king of Fuzengakure. Interesting ..._ she thought as she crossed her legs, reading through a newspaper. As she did, Tifa listened to their conversation the whole time, hoping that just maybe she could hear anything about Date.

"Wait, Thalia! Do you know where she is? Have you seen her recently? I haven't even seen her once in like what ... two months?" the ebony-haired girl asked almost frantically. The 'little king' didn't take kindly to the girl, and seemed to go into a burst of rage just hearing her name. Tifa glanced Kyo burning the flowers at the side, impressing her with his abilities. Making things burst into flames like that? I guess that's the power of the phoenix I'm always hearing about, she thought to herself as she carried on.

"Tifa, how long do you think we'll carry on for?" Kain asked as he laid patiently next to his master, keeping an eye out for any guards.
"Dunno, but the girl just asked for her full name, and I'm hoping he gives it. Maybe she knows Date somehow!" she whispered, keeping her voice down so they couldn't hear it over the villagers passing by.
"I think you are taking this a little to far ... now you think random strangers will be connected with Date?"
"J-Just shh!"


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He finally calmed down, but then he just smiled. He just wanted to get this mission over with and make her eat the dirt from the ground. As an Angel he had to make sure this happens to make sure he becomes Lucifer, that was better. That was great actually, when he become head of the angels she would have to cower beneath his feet...Kyo smirked at that before listening to Lyra

"She isn't worth anything to me anymore."Kyo said,"She left the village to become a missing and she acts like she has been though hell and back...She just a child that doesn't know shit...And as an Angel I have to take her down."

"Her mother is Tenshi, yeah...You can say she an angel compared to my mother she is sweeter, more understanding, and kinder. But at the same time weaker than my mother..I love my aunt don't get me wrong, she as imporant to me as this village. But Thalia was born out of wedlock...And her bastard father left them to be with another...Mother always told me that she wanted to kill the bastard that hurted her. But Tenshi never allowed it, but once every year Kinzey would come and see Thalia and Luka."Kyo explained

His flames died down and then instantly disappeared,"..."he thought about it for a minute, did he really want to kill Thalia...

...

Yes..Yes he did

"She hurted Kei...Kei is not even herself for what Thalia did..."Kyo said,"That damn snake left Kei with nothing...To be with Thalia...I should have ended it there...Thalia and Koji..Are on my hit list as it my job and personal obligation..."


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Exaggerated much?_

Kyo ... you've been through so much, huh? she thought as she listened to his explanation. He explained a little more about who that man was, and confirmed Lyra's speculation about Tenshi's mother. It seemed the pain Thalia caused was more of a second-hand thing, as Koji had _"left"_ Kei for Thalia. To Lyra, it sounded like a typical highschool drama, and she couldn't understand Kyo's rage. However, it was best to just pretend.
"So ... you're saying that Koji and Thalia ... are like ... together?" Lyra stroked her chin as she thought about it, before shrugging it off and beginning to head out of Fuzen. "Either way, we have to go to Iwagakure. I'm not going to stop you doing what you see fit, just don't get yourself hurt, okay?"
"Can we go now!?" Lexi sighed, walking ahead.
"Yes, okay Lexi! We are going! Happy?" 
"Well, yes. Thank you," Lexi replied calmly, slightly embarressed.

"How far is Iwagakure exactly?" Lyra asked, twirling the violet flower in her hair. She'd never been to the village but had heard many stories about it. Apparently the Kage wasn't even technically living, and had passed away during the War against the Akatsuki some time before she was even born. Lyra's foster mother mentioned her mother had fought during that war, but she didn't say anything about her father. For some time, Lyra wondered if her mother had sinned during the war, and wether those sins caught up with her in later life.

*Tifa Warholic*
_Revelations_

Tifa listened closely to the boy's explanation, finding it boring at first. It was only when he began to talk about Thalia's mother, Tenshi that she got interested. A girl with the wings of an angel, that was sweet and kind. That must be mom's old enemy, Tifa thought as she crossed her legs, now peeking over her newspaper. 

"Her mother is Tenshi, yeah...You can say she an  angel compared to my mother she is sweeter, more understanding, and  kinder. But at the same time weaker than my mother..I love my aunt don't  get me wrong, she as imporant to me as this village. But Thalia was  born out of wedlock...And her bastard father left them to be with  another...Mother always told me that she wanted to kill the bastard that  hurted her. But Tenshi never allowed it, but once every year Kinzey  would come and see Thalia and Luka." He finished explaining about Thalia and her family, leaving Tifa speechless. The newspaper dropped out her hands as she stared blankly at the ground, trying to make sense of what he just said.

*Bastard father left them to be with another mother ...*

*Kinzey would come and see Thalia and Luka ...*

"Oh my_ god,_" Tifa clasped her hands around her mouth, shocked at what she had just heard. 
"I guess that explains where your father heads off to ..." Kain mumbled, not as surprised as Tifa as he didn't know the family that well.
"T-This is ... it's lies! I don't believe it ... I can't! Dad wouldn't do something like that ... would he?"
"Well ... Thalia lives in Fuzengakure and being the son of the Fuzenkage, I'm guessing he has some knowledge of what happens. It's probably true Tifa ..." Kain sighed. He hated it when stuff like this happened.
"I-I have to talk to her ... we're gonna follow these two to Iwagakure ... I'll try and talk to her be-"
"He's going to kill the girl! Don't try and get in his way!"
"But that makes her ... my sister doesn't it? That automatically gives us a ... sort of blood bond. I won't let him kill her until I've at least spoken to her," Tifa concluded before standing up from her seat. The targets had already left Fuzen, so she didn't have time to slack around.
"Let's go!"


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kyo looked at Lyra, she wasn't going to let him kill Thalia yet she didn't know what the hell he been though or Kei has been though for that matter. And he had no time to explain it to her of what happened. Kei and Kyo were angels and that was the route of pain they took. Kei knew that, everyday when she looks at the wounds that she has received from it and what he received from it, Kyo rushed ahead of her and lead her to the forest but not before looking over his shoulders..

"I'll do what I please..."Kyo said before jumping ahead,"Do not get in my way.."

And with that he went ahead of her, Kei was the first one that saw him and she instantly hugged him. Kyo smiled as he felt imporant again and smiled at Ikuto, he didn't seem like the one who would do something behind his back. Kei looked over Kyo shoulder...And saw Lyra but ignored that fact and looked at Kyo

"They went on with out us...Are you ready?"she asked,"What did mother say?"

"...Kei...I have a question are you sure about this?"Kyo asked

"Yes..I am..."she said


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Outsider_

The two took off, heading through the small forest along their way. There was a short silence before Kyo glanced over his shoulder, a chilling feeling about him. 
"I'll do what I please..." he spoke before jumping ahead "Do not get in my way.."
Lyra froze up as her eyes met with his, and she could see the intent he had on killing Thalia. It made her scared. Scared of what he could do; scared of what he was capable of. When he said _"Do not get in my way"_, did he actually mean it? Would there be ... consequences if she did? 

_Don't take that path Kyo ... _

It wasn't long before she came to a clearing in the forest. Kyo was already there, standing with Kei and a male. Don't tell me she has another boyfriend! Lyra sighed to herself as she landed next to the boy.

"They went on with out us...Are you ready?"she asked,"What did mother say?"
"Kei...I have a question. Are you sure about this?" Kyo asked, hugging his sister.
"Yes ... I am ..." she replied, making Lyra smile a little at their bond. They were close, with nothing being able to tear them apart. It just made her wonder if all twins were like that, or even close friends. Would it ever get to the point, where they could read eachother's thoughts?
"So, are we going to head off to Iwagakure now? It looks like everyone has had their soppy moments and we can finally get something going," she smiled, placing her hands on her hips. She did it so often these days that she wouldn't be surprised if someone had named it the _'Lyra stance'._


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro was still high on drugs as the window ws open to let in freash air. He woke up as Chez came in to give him one of her herb drinks. "Drink this, you need it." "What happen to Akina?" "She was asleep then she walked out of the cbin and started to plant bamboo into potes for us to use with  few extra herbs."  "We had  crazy night doing that mission." He sat up to drink tht Cheza offered him and noticed Spike was not round he thought he was with Akina. He usually hangs around her more when she is round. He got up as he was heding to the bathroom. "You know what Hakro, we should add another bathroom on the second floor of the cabin." "Maybe, but i still don't know how to created one myself." He closed the door to the bathroom nd took a shower thinking to himself.

Cheza walked to the kitchen as Akina and Spike wlked in the back door, "Is he up, it is almost noon. But that how he alwys woke up or t the crack of dawn." Spike barks happliy as he was a calm day tht would not hppen today or Akina would leave once again. To Spike they been thick and thin with eack other like him nd Hakro. "Thanks for planting some new stuff in your garden that could be useful, if you don't have to leve yet. Maybe we could go shopping for some new ninja clothes or something." "That would be nice, if you help me out some for something nice that would look good on me. LEt's make some brunch to eat when Hakro gets out of the shower." Cheza nods as she and Akina strt cooking s Spike wits for his share of the meal. Hakro got dressed not caring to comb his hair he just shook it out.

Hakro walked out of the bathroom dressed and everything, "Akina I wanted to give you something, could you stop cooking for a moment." "You done, too much already and your cabin is inpressive, it needs more work though." Hakro pulled a book from the bookshelf in the living room where  desk was pushed up to it s well. He pulled a book down and handed it to his sister. "You are becoming more of the blue crystals and I am becoming more of a wolf. I want you to brush up on your clan or some stuff you don't know about." Akina felt the title in brail. "You have books on your cln too, thanks. In your own way you share your feelings in a different way. Let's go et, you are the best." Hakro was not much of a hugger as he led his sister back into the kitchen to have a meal with his pack/friends.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Secrets*

Koji leaned up against a tree with his arms taking in everything that was happening. His eyes widened as he saw one of those Failchiha scum go ahead and steal a kiss from Kei. It was like a bomb went off in his heart and it's flames were ready to annihilate everything in it's way. He sat there and waited for Kyo to come back. He didn't like the kid at all, he was his bitter enemy but at the end of the day he knew Kyo cared about Kei.

"Cub trash!!!"Koji called out to Kyo as he finally arrived with Lyra in tow.

"You're the most selfish, self absorbed, piss ant I've ever marked down as prey. I hate your fucking guts." Koji spat dangerously close to Kyo's feet before he continued on.

"So cub you're going to let your precious little sister put her life on the line for some fucking weak ass ninja village that couldn't stave off an insurgency on it's own. Are you going to deprive me the pleasure of ending your pretty little privileged life by getting killed by some past his prime jounin? This is stupid and it's not our fight. So what if they take over Iwa it's not Fuzen!" His tone wavered between calm and malicious to unhinged and furious. He hated this whole entire situation. He also knew that they couldn't go to Iwa. 

"Lyra I know you and I know you agree with me. They can't do this. They might as well just jump off a cliff. It'd be just as meaningless of a death."No one knew but Koji was right, he was hiding something. That was the reason they couldn't go to Iwa, because he knew the horror of what would be waiting for them.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

Kyo looked at Koji,"And why do you care what she do with her life..."he smirked,"Oh wait...I know why...BECAUSE YOUR NOT IN IT ANYMORE!"Kyo purred before smirking at the boy who was only slightly taller than him. Kyo enjoyed seeing the snake get caught up like this. Kei watched as her brother and Koji got head to toe, she wasn't going to move unless she has to...

But Kyo continued,"This is what Kei wishes and unlike you I can keep Kei happy~"Kyo said but then he lead dangerous close to Kyo,"Unlike the likes of you...I am going to make you squirm and by time you see Kei again...Well lets just say...She'll be better off without you...Maybe in the arms of a guy that truly loves her."Kyo eyes darted to Ikuto,"Like him."

Kyo smiled as he pulled back,"You know...It is easier to effect the inside but not the outside.."


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Oh for fu-_

It wasn't long before Koji and Kyo started bickering, naturally. They were arguing over what Kei wanted to do, and it was towards the end that Koji turned to her and suggested they don't go to Iwagakure, claiming she knew sense in this situation. They were surrounded by small patches of flowers, which all leant in the direction of Lyra as she found herself in the spotlight.
"Oh for fuck's sake, *SHUT THE HELL UP!*" She screamed, causing the petals around them to dance in the air. "We are going to Iwagakure to settle something that needs to be settled! You don't wanna come, you don't have to Koji!" she yelled, jabbing her finger in Koji's chest. After taking a quick breather, she stepped back a little and fixed her clothes. Now calm, the petals slowly floated back down to the ground like a rainfall. 

She glanced between Kyo and Koji, studying their body language and emotions. She took a look at the boy, still unaware of his name. Based on what Kyo said, it seemed Kei was in _another_ relationship, but this time with some guy with ebony hair just like Lyra's. You move on quick, don't ya Kei? she thought to herself, slightly scared to say it aloud.
"Look, can we please just go now? If you two start fighting I'm just going to be on my way. I couldn't care less these days!"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Bite*

"Since when are you about doing what she actually wants? You've done nothing but hold her back under the guise of a protective older brother. You don't want her to replace you. I can smell your insecurity, little cub. You'll never be able to let her out of her cage which is exactly why you know deep down in your little wannabe Bishi heart that you nor her need to fight for Iwa." Koji knew that their was no reasoning with Kyo. His objections to their involvement in this little rescue mission had probably sealed what they were going to do.

"I'm not going to be able to reason with you am I? There are worse snakes waiting for you there than me. I'm a murderer who wouldn't bat an eyelash if I slit your throat and I was covered in your blood. These snakes will swallow you whole. They radiate a killing intent that will stop you in your tracks." Lyra did put on a little show with her flowers and proceeded to put both boys in their place.

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji nodded as they finally broke their silence to give him guidance. It was rather simple.

"I guess the time to reason with all of you is done. You can go now Lyra but I'll just chase you down and bite you before you get to Iwa." He turned to Kyo as the veins around his eyes popped out. A white chakra veil outlined his form as the earth beneath his feet began to fault and crack.

*SHOUKA *

"No one is going to steal my prey so I guess I'm going to have to bite you and your sister so you can't go to Iwa."


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

He smiled but his sister frowned, she didn't like this one bit and this was getting out of hand. Koji trying to stop them and Kyo trying to get under their skin. Kei didn't say anything but when Koji activated his jutsu she got in the middle of them. She looked at him for a minute, she wanted to say she was going to be okay but then she ended turning away from Koji...

They didn't have that bond anymore...And it hurted her...

Looking at the ground, she began to explain herself,"My fate was always decided for me..."Kei began,"For once I want to choose something that I believe I can do..."

Kei looked at Koji,"You always told me to think for myself so let me! You gave up on me and you! So stop caring! Stop pretending Koji! Because it hurts! It hurts alot!"she yelled at him,"I am so confused with you right now and that not the beginning! So stop! Stop acting like you care for me please!!"

She turned her head sharply away from him and then headed ahead, Kyo saw why she did that....And it hurted him..He look down in shame...Kei...He still couldn't make her happy. Kyo looked at Koji and frowned, why the hell he had so much control over her heart...

"...."Kyo look down and then headed off behind his sister


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Chains_

As Lyra realised Koji couldn't be stopped, she turned around and got ready to leave. He was truly angry at Kyo for reasons that still bewildered Lyra's mind. She was only gone for a week or so, but yet so much happened. Before she could set off, Kei had already began a sort of emotional one-to-one with Koji ... in public.

As the two conversed, Lyra couldn't help but wonder what had gone wrong with these genin - including herself. Kyo had become soppier and developed an even shorter fuse than before, while Thalia has been revealed to be a fugitive on the run. She herself had turned to stealing from Libraries just to get what she wanted, and she was certain changes had occured in Kei and Koji. 

But then she came to the other male present. He hadn't spoken much, and just stood there like he was simply listening to the entire conversation like a fly on the wall. Lyra was tempted to ask his name, but she knew they wouldn't be staying here much longer.

Kei eventually concluded that she was heading for Iwagakure and set off, with Kyo following as his head hung in shame. _Wow ... now I think about it, Koji's pimped both of us. Dirty bastard!_ Lyra thought to herself as she shot a look towards Koji that told him to just leave things for now. This was the clever thing with Lyra. Her thoughts and emotions were two different things, and rarely connected.
"I guess I'll go with them. See ya, Koji," she gave a small wave before setting off after the twins.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

Date Uchiha
Annoyed


There was a rustle of bushes as Date emerged out from behind them, his arms crossed.  A smile tugged at the corner of his lips.  "Thanks, for showing up, Kyo.  It means a lot to me."  He looked at Kei, Kyo, and Ikuto.  "You guys, let's go, we don't have much longer and it's time to start drawing up our plans for infiltration.  I have a shaky plan as of now because I don't know what you two," he motioned at Kei and Kyo, "can do as of now.  I fought Kyo ages ago, but I don't know what new things he's learned.  After our previous attempt at infiltrating Iwa, I saw some of your abilities, Ikuto.  I know what Thalia can do already, and I've sparred against Shana before.  Now I just need to know what that other girl your brought can do and we can have a good plan."  He didn't allow himself to look at Koji, it would just piss him off.  He saw the girl behind him, but based on Koji's attitude he might be starting another unnecessary skirmish if he asked her to help.  Still, in a time like this it was kind of necessary.  He looked at her.

"If you wanna come, you're welcome to."

He turned, heading back toward the forest, praying that Koji wouldn't say anything to piss him off.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Found him!

_"This is so boring," Tifa sighed as she watched from a distance the conversation taking place between the 5. It seemed Kyo and another male were arguing, while a girl was trying to break it up and another was involved in the bickering.
"This was your plan!" Kain muttered as he lay on a branch just a short distance away from Tifa. 

The two were set to leave when they saw a white-haired male emerge from the bushes. At first Tifa wondered who this guy was, but she saw his face and instantly recongized it. "T-That's him! Date! He's there!" she gasped as she moved closer, listening to their conversation. Date explained some sort of plan to infiltrate Iwagakure, and he eventually mentioned Thalia. She was right, he did know her as well as the whole group. But it wasn't long before Date had dissapeared back through the forest, in which Tifa quickly charged after him.

"Track his scent Kain!" she yelled as she jumped out in front of the group, before charging straight for Date.
"Understood! He's just ahead of us, 300 yards or so!" Kain nodded as he ran just ahead of Tifa so she could jump on to him. She did just this and they raced through the trees, heading straight for Date.
*"DATE! DATE! WAIT! I need to talk to you!"* she cried as she chased after him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
That Voice

I know that voice!  It couldn't be!  He spun around, ripping off the armored glove hiding his metal arm.  He poured some chakra into it and a sword materialized in his hand.  He was facing Tifa.  His eyes went wide for a second before the sword vanished.  He took a step closer, peering at her.  He activated his Sharingan.  "Not a genjutsu... not using transformation jutsu... the chakra patterns match...  It _is_ you.  Tifa!"  He took a step closer, then stopped and scratched the back of his head.  "I guess you're mad...  After I kissed you and just left like that.  I just... didn't know what else I could say."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | Help*
"Fine..."He didn't want to let her go but she made up her mind. Still he wasn't going to sit there and do nothing. He turned his back on her to protect her and he wasn't going to stop. She had no choice in the matter. He wasn't going to let anyone kill Kyo either no that was his prize. 

"I'm not going to just stop caring..."He said it under his breath so no one could hear him. Their was only one other option.

"You two better stay alive. Lyra I thought you were smarter than this but you have that determined look on your face. If anything happens to my prey I'm holding you responsible."He smirked at her. He could see why he fell for her when they were kids. She didn't take shit from anyone not even him.

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION I*

Koji's body began to glow with a yellow aura. The aura shone bright before it dissipated. There was now a flowing white scarf and matching white boots. Koji dug his feet in the dirt causing the boots to glow an intense yellow. 

"Try to stay alive long enough cub.Take care of yourself little rabbit."With that Koji kicked ground. Rock and dust particles shot up from the massive crater he created. The boots and scarf glowed even brighter before he kicked again and disappeared. The uprooted ground being the only thing left in his wake. The path he was taking was back to Fuzen. Koji knew they weren't strong enough to handle what was going on in Iwa. He needed more power if he was going to be able to help them.


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_So many things ...!_

A smile stretched from each corner of her face as Date turned around to face her. Kain quickly stopped in his tracks, before letting Tifa dismount him and walk up to Date. "I guess you're mad...  After I kissed you and just left like that.  I just... didn't know what else I could say," he spoke as he scratched the back of his head.
"You don't understand how much I've gone through to get here! I need to talk to you! _Urgently_!" she began, taking deep breaths. "I-It's about Thalia! I know who she really is! I mean ..."
"What she is trying to say is-" Kain began to explain what Tifa was trying to do, but she quickly cut him off.
"*Thalia is my sister!* My dad ... my dad had a family with another woman and ... well Thalia is ... my half-sister," she frowned before looking up towards Date. 

The words he spoke only just echoed through her mind, causing a sharp hand to swipe across Date's face. She slapped him, just like any person would before doing something almost unexpected. Tifa pressed herself against Date before kissing him on the lips. It wasn't a deep, sex-crazed sort of kiss, but it was a sweet one that Tifa meant. She pulled away, a serious look now on her face. 

"Just what exactly are you doing?"


----------



## River Song (May 18, 2011)

*Rika*

"Don't give me that crap Uchiha" she seered as she lloked up at him. He should of regained his sight by now. She had lost and she must face the consequences and they were a chalange in themselves. she took of her combat gear to reveal a black bra with a slight amount of mesh in a rose patern. She took of her skin tight cargo pants to reveal her underwear.

She then removed the rest of her clothing, she was not even wearing a blush. She then began to run down the length of the almost deserted road. The only people whoo seen her was a teenage world and a old woman. She returned, smirking.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
A Mission To Take Care Of

Date smiled down at her sadly.  "I know.  Your mom used to come over to see my dad and... I heard things.  I just didn't know how you and your brothers would take it.  Besides, I figured it was something you guys should have asked for yourself.  However, I didn't know that Thalia was your sister."  He remembered that he was her personal slave for three days and sweat-dropped.  "This... complicates things..."  His eyes went wide when she slapped and then kissed him.  God, her lips were so soft, but defiant.  They refused to yield.  His arms went around her waist gently, holding the curves of her body.

"Just what exactly are you doing?"

He looed at her, his eyes blazing with courage and defiance.  "I'm going with some ninja to help in Iwa.  Damn near all of the ninja world has been taken over by an unknown force, and me and Ikuto can't save them on our own.  So we're leading a group of ninja to help us out.  It'll be a fucking difficult fight, but none of us can give up.  Thalia's with us.  Which brings me to my next point.  I don't want you going."


*Date Uchiha LT*
Well... That was Anticlimactic

Date rose an eyebrow and sighed.  "Yeah... yeah I guess you did it."  He chuckled and shrugged.  "Erm... good job.. I guess..."  His sight had come back and he could finally see her in all her glory.  Trying to keep his eyes on her face was just stupid now.  He got a small nose bleed and managed to get up the will to turn around.  "W-well, that wraps up the spar.  I'll be seeing you around, Shiromi."


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Please!_

"Well ... that's ... surprising ..." she smirked before pulling away from him. He looed at her, his eyes blazing with courage and defiance.
"I'm going with some ninja to help in Iwa.  Damn near all of the ninja world  has been taken over by an unknown force, and me and Ikuto can't save  them on our own.  So we're leading a group of ninja to help us out.   It'll be a fucking difficult fight, but none of us can give up.   Thalia's with us.  Which brings me to my next point.  I don't want you  going."

Tifa couldn't believe what she was hearing. So her sister was part of a group of ninja along with her cru- I mean, _friend_ this whole time? Hardly weird at all. But when Date added on at the end that he didn't want her going, she simply smirked. "Let me tell you a few things right now. First of all - don't ever underestimate women in the kitchen. _Remember_: we have the knives. Secondly, I think you'll find I'll be most useful. My techniques are effective at dealing with groups, along with my healing abilities I think you'll find you may even need me in your group," she explained before turning around. She stroked Kain's fur gently before mounting his back. "But if you don't want me going, it doesn't mean I won't go. I'm not your dog."
"And you of all people should know this Date," Kain added on as he looked up to the now silver-haired youngster.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Stubborn as Always


Date chuckled.  "You misunderstood me, I spoke too quickly.  What I meant was I don't want you going with the first group and now that you say you're a medic I'm even more sure of that.  Me, my cousin Shana, Thalia, and Kyo will be the entry team.  We go in first and cause some commotion.  I'm putting you with Kei, Ikuto, this.. girl whose name I can't remember, and possibly that other girl who left with Kyo and Keii.  You will be infiltration team.  I can trust the head on your shoulders, Tifa, I've always been able to.  When it comes down to it, you get the job done and you've proven that to me.  All I know about Thalia is that she's a lightning-element user and apparently immortal.  I don't trust her judgment as much as I trust yours.  She might pull something when she finds out that you two are sisters."

He looked toward where the group was waiting, his metal fist clenching.  "This'll be tough, but I'm glad I have you here, Tifa."  With that he began heading to where the group was, before looking back at her.  "You coming?"


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_You never know_

Date chuckled at what she said before explaining that he was misunderstood. He wanted her to join the battle, but not in his group. It saddened her at first that she couldn't get to at least see if he was okay, and she was in turn being put in a group full of strangers. Well, she knew who Kyo was; the son of the Fuzenkage. She understood that the Fuzenkage had twin children, and she guessed the silver-haired girl was Kyo's twin sister. The other two mentioned must've been the dark-haired girl with the strange dress sense, and another girl she had never met. This just proved her point that Date must've made new friends ...

"Thanks ... Date. I can trust you too," she smiled as she felt Kain twitch.
"Don't forget about me kiddo! I'll stick with Tifa either way," Kain smirked as he turned around to face the camp. Date walked past them and asked if Tifa was coming, in which she replied with a firm 'yes'.

As they walked back, Tifa couldn't help but wonder about what her sister was like. What was her personality like? Her appearance? Her abilities? Well, Date had already revealed most of them. Lightning style and then ... _immortality_? Is that even possible for someone persumably around her age? Tifa thought that she must be of great power to be immortal; perhaps containing something special ... something special that grants her this immortality. "Snap out of it Tifa. If your thoughts wander off like that again we won't even make it to Iwagakure," Kain scolded as he followed casually behind Tifa. She clutched tightly on to Kain, perhaps to try and get rid of the butterflies in her stomach. She was nervous about meeting her sister, but was determined none-the-less. 

_Thalia ... such a nice name ..._


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Putting the Plan Together

Date ran his fingers through Kain's fur.  "How could I forget about you?  You're gonna be on a third team  Reshiram is big and can fly, but can't talk.  You may not be as strong as he is... but you have a valuable resource that he doesn't have.  You can speak with humans.  You have intelligence greater than Reshi's and that is the most important thing to us.  So here's how this is gonna work.  I'm gonna give you your own headset so that you can communicate with us.  You'll be flying around on Reshiram's back as part of the reconnaissance team.  I've already been in the war zone that Iwa is, and I know that they have trouble dealing with Reshiram's speed.  They can't tag him while he's airborne.  If it comes down to it, Reshiram will fly back to Konoha and you'll see if you can get some reinforcements, alright?"

Date continued walking and led them back to the group, where they were all waiting.  "Alright, everyone.  Some of you may know me.  Some of you may not.  My name is Uchiha Date.  Together we will be taking back Iwagakure.  But we can't just go in guns a-blazin', we need a strategy.  A battle plan.  But before I can solidify my plan, I'll need everyone here to know full well what the others can do.  So I'll start.  As an Uchiha I possess the Sharingan, allowing me to see chakra.  I wield three swords, two of which have elemental attacks.  One of them creates wind, the other creates fire, which is my elemental affinity.  This..."  He rose his right hand.  "Is the Ikite Iru Hagane.  My arm is metal, and as such can take and dish out a lot of punishment.  I can focus my chakra into it to change its shape..." to illustrate this he turned it into a mass of tentacles, before turning it back into an arm.  "Or add properties to it."  To illustrate this he focused his chakra and the arm burst into flames.  "My greatest skill is my Genjutsu."  He looked at Tifa and Kain.  "Alright you two, your turn."


----------



## River Song (May 18, 2011)

*Rika*

Now fully dressed she walked through the training field. She walked up to the training logs and encircled it with her arms. That was traumatic, nevermid though she was rested now. What was she going to do with her life, there was always the fleeting dream of unlocking the legendary Shitsume.

No matter how good she was that was a thing of chance, the worst blind eye in her generation could gain it by pure chance or like many generations before, no one will attain it at all. Then what would she do, she would definately become a Jonin after that what will happen. Would she be good enough tyo teach a team. Of course she was, she was Rika Shiromi, heiress presumed of the ancient Shiromi clan. She could do anything


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_An errand_

Lyra was in Konoha, searching through the village for a certain flower. Her sister had broken their arm, and Lyra was tasked with finding the vilatius flora to help speed up the healing. _No luck in the forest ... let's try the training fields?_ she sighed to herself as she began to walk up the slight ramp towards the metal gates. Lyra pushed the gate open as she slid through, before emerging from the shady trees into the lush field ahead of her. A stream of clear, azure water flowed in the middle; a display that Lyra was sure could only be found in Fuzen. "Wow ... it's strange they use such a beautiful place as a training field," she smiled as she headed to her left to search the small garden there. 

It was then she spotted a girl picking up the white flower she was looking for herself, and it was the last one! "Hey! You! Can I have that?" she yelled as she jogged over to the girl.

*

Tifa Warholic*_
Pride_

Kain smirked as Date explained his tag teaming with Reshiram. "Of course, how could I not see that happening. Either way, I'd still think my nose would help more," he replied before taking Tifa to the group. She still sat on his back as Date introduced them all, and explained the base of the plan. He demonstrated his abilities, before handing the spotlight over to Tifa. She couldn't help but smile as one thing she loved to do was show off. 

"Well, I have three main abilities. My chakra enhanced strength matched with my teleportation ability, my fire-enhanced taijutsu abilities and my healing skills. I'm no where near the level of a qualified medic, but I can heal things like stab wounds," she explained before patting Kain's head. "And this here is Kain. He's a rare species, and was born with amazing sniffer skills. He could sniff you out from miles away, and his natural strength will easily pin you all down! Now, who's next?"
"Do you always have to be such a show off?" Kain sighed as he glanced over his shoulder.
"W-Who's being a show off? I-I-'m just displaying my abilities!"
"You're showing, not displaying. I can speak better than you and I'm not even human."
*"W-WHATEVER!"

*


----------



## River Song (May 18, 2011)

*Rika*

A girl ran up, the stench of flowers wafteing from her body. She was in a competitive mood. She was asked for the flower. Why should she give her the flower. Then she realised she could make this into a game. She turner her head to her advisary, her eyes boring into the back of Lyra's head. "Maybe...... or we could make a game out of this. If you can beat me in a fight then this flower can be yours but if you lose it is up to me, agreed" she said flashing a fake smile. She took of her shirt to once again reveal her black leather corset, laiden with battle items


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 18, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "He is a articwolf, you hate animals. You are not going to have a good chance with my brother, if you have some interested." Spike came over to Akina and off the bat Growled at Diana. He left her alone as he walked over to  Darius sniffing him a bit. He had his own thoughts I hd colder greetings from my master, Hakro should checked this out. "We don't know wht interested we have in guys till we really get to know them and really give them a shot." Spike was pissed and howled only Hakro could hear this message. In the cemetery Hakro herd the message and laughed before he howled back. He gets of the ground and ran to the Kage's office followed by his wolf summoning. He enter the office with the brown wolf following him. "Nice to see you again Akina," he looked at Spike and growled and Spike growled back saying in their language I do that later if I get pissed of again and I told this is with your while. "Bro, speak english." "We talked later back at the cabin, if your friends wants to join." He crossed his arm as his golds eyes glowed like ny wolf's eyes.



*Diana*

Diana saw as Akina's brother arrived. She eyed him. A little to wild for her taste though he did look good. She jhust didn't like animals and an lnuzuka was a bad match for her. "You look pretty....wild." Diana said to Hakro. She then glared at the dog. "And you look stupid flee bag." she said to it because it had growled to her a while ago. She felt like kicking it but held back. She was nicer and better than that. "Oh you know what i'll just leave a letter." Violet said as she wrote a letter to the Kage to let her know of their arrival and left it to one of her gaurds to give. "So what should we all do?" she knew she should leave but not just yet. The kids were still all to knew to this. Diana looked at Violet. She wished to look around but she kept quiet.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"I guess I am on the wild side. Does your brother talk or he just shy. Spike is going to get you back for calling him that, I mean in a bad wy, he nor him will not hold back princess. You seem to be stuck up in a castle half your life, living life is being on the wild side. When she leaves you be on your own terms how protect yourself and train hard as ever with a few missions from time to time. I would offer you my place to stay with me, but you already said some stuff to Spike that alredy had offended me. I am not looking for a fight at the moment, just don't sit round nd do nothig what have happen in the world." Spike could grin t the moment for the pack master could say anything to stick up for his best friend in the whole world at the moment and wonder if he would get ny other human friends instead of family. A gleam came into Spike's eyes tht he ws worry this was about to get tense at the moment.

*Akina Ezel*

"Hakro, don't make it worst at the moment, when my we are sorta new at this, for the world ws taken over. Okay werdier or a jerk to get crap done." Hakro saw some back bone that he never saw before at the moment. "Just wait some before we cn go back to Suna and chase them out of there if the city is still standing." She did not have the urge to run, _"how I am going to fight when my eyes still bleed like crap when the tension starts up once again."_ "Bro, just make some llies so they can help you when the times comes around." Hakro nods, "sorry, I was wild for a moment" he looked around the room where everyone ws standing.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

She couldn't believe she did that..

She actually that...

She yelled at him in front of everyone. But yet she..She still felt for him, she almost wanted to go back and say she was sorry but she knew that it wouldn't do anything. It wasn't like he was just say he was kidding. He actually gave up on her. Kei finally stopped when her tears clouded her eye sight. When she stopped she felt something instantly wrapped around her...

She turned her neck a little to see white hair...

It was Kyo...

"Don't cry Kei.."Kyo whispered,"Don't cry...I am here..."Kei cold feel his arms tighten around her

Kyo was so weak, he notice that about himself. He couldn't protect her, he couldn't protect the heart that he loved so much from being hurt. Damn it all. Kei was all that was suppose to matter and now look at him. Wrapping his arms around breaking glass..

"...I...I won't cry...No more.."Kei said whiping her eyes

Kyo looked up from the her shoulders,"..I am not allowed remember..You remeber the last time I cried."Kei said looking down at Kyo arms and touching them a bit causing him to jump

"Yeah..."Kyo said,"Nothing like that will ever happen again..Lets go on.."Kyo took her hand and rushed off


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Sometimes Date really hated his luck.

He was in Fuzen on a mission.  Find some blind lady and take her to the train station.  Easiest mission ever, or so he figured.  He was rushing through Fuzen, trying to hurry to the woman's home.  He had overslept and wouldn't you know it was already running twenty minutes late.  He probably should be paying more attention to his surroundings, but dammit he was in a hurry!  Suddenly he hit something and fell forward, his face landing in something soft and nice.  He opened and looked down to see the Fuzenkage's daughter's breasts in his face.  He shot up.  "Ah!  I'm sorry, Aosuki-san!  I hadn't meant to run into you like that!  Nice breasts, by the way..."

_Fuck!  I reaaallly hope I didn't say that out loud_.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei Aosuki was walking though the village and was making sure everything was in line because today wad her day to patrol the area. Her dragon arm band, hanging on her arm as a sign of her position of angel. She sighed today was so boring, but she knew that her brother was doing the same thing. Walking though the village she took note of how nice the blue sky was, Kei looked so content with Fuzen...

BAM!!!

Kei was on the ground and someone was squeezing her boobs, Kei open her eyes and looked up to see Date...His hands still on her boobs...

"You are heavy..."Kei commented


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

"Uwah!"

Date sat up on his knees and removed his hands from her breasts, his face a bright red.  Kyo would have his head on a platter for this, there was no doubt.  He got off of her and helped her up, before putting his hands in his pockets.  "S-sorry about that, Aosuki-san!  I didn't mean to touch your... nice... plump... firm...  Ah!"  He bowed.  "Forgive me!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 18, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "I guess I am on the wild side. Does your brother talk or he just shy. Spike is going to get you back for calling him that, I mean in a bad wy, he nor him will not hold back princess. You seem to be stuck up in a castle half your life, living life is being on the wild side. When she leaves you be on your own terms how protect yourself and train hard as ever with a few missions from time to time. I would offer you my place to stay with me, but you already said some stuff to Spike that alredy had offended me. I am not looking for a fight at the moment, just don't sit round nd do nothig what have happen in the world." Spike could grin t the moment for the pack master could say anything to stick up for his best friend in the whole world at the moment and wonder if he would get ny other human friends instead of family. A gleam came into Spike's eyes tht he ws worry this was about to get tense at the moment.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

Darius just glared at Hakro. Even though he was apparently a Fuzen hater he still hated anyone living here. He didn't even want to talk to him just meet hisface with his fist. He kept calm though not letting him get to him. He was better than that. He would not show a lot of emotion not for this guy so for now he'd keep shut to him. "Violet how about we look around?" he forced out. He wanted to see how this place was. He would look for strengths and weaknesses. He wondered what he would do now that Kiri was almost gone. Rebuilt it? Then what? He was stuck there.

*Diana*

"Watch it dog boy. I actually did spend my time in luxury but i know when to loose it though its bad for everyone else if i do. Still, i just don't like animals much." she crossed her arms. She hated getting worked up but still. She looked when Darius spoke. "Violet how about we look around?" he said. 
"Already asked that." she pionted out but Darius ignored her. Violet thought it over. "Ok lets. Any of you two like to give us a tour?" she asked at Hakro and Akina. She could do it herself but she wanted to be customary. Diana sighed. Couldn't they just explore?

*Solidad*

Solidad sighed as she looked at herself in the mirror. She then smiled looking at herself. "You look absolutely beautiful." she said before Damon came in. "Show time girl." he said emotionless. Solidad smiled as she walked over him. She cuddled up to him. "Calm down i'm on it." she said trying to kiss his cheek but he backed away. Solidad laughed. "Grumpy" she said as she steped on stage hearing the crowd roar with excitment at her arrival. She graved the microphone and began singing.












"There are only two type of people in this world...the ones that entertain and the ones that watch..." she sang and swayed her hips to the song as the crowed cheered her on. She loved singing and geting this reaction. 

"I feel the adrenaline moving through my vains...spotlight and i'm ready to break.....l like a performer the dance floor is my stage..Better be ready and hope you feel the same" she continued her song.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei slowly got up, her body still hurt from the feeling of his body on hers. Why did guys had to be so heavy. She streched and moved her body a bit to snap her bones back in place. But then she watched as he blushed and began to comment on her breast. She was a bit bored today and nothing was happening. Lilith probably didn't really mind if they had a little fun, they were fallen angels for that matter...

Kei leaned down to Date and put her arms and front of her, making her breast squeeze tight together and creating a river with her breast

"Do you like them?"Kei asked,"If you win against a fight with me..I'll let you touch them.."she said tugging at her collar of her V-shaped shirt


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Oh no.  She had done it.  She had tapped into the inner pervert Date had buried deep within him.  He was trying to put his perverted ways behind him, but the demon had been drawn out of its cage.  His blush instantly vanished and a lusty smirk crossed his face.  He took a step closer to her, taking in her wonderful scent.  "Hmm... tempting.  But how about we up the ante a little bit, Aosuki-chan?  You know, make it worth my while.  If you win, I'll do whatever you want.  Anything you can think of.  Be your personal slave, anything.  But... if I win...  you have to strip down and give me a private show.  Do we have a deal, Aosuki-chan?"


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She smirked as she looked up at Date,"Interesting...I will enjoy having you as a slave Uchiha.."she smiled before stepping back. Kei as she was walking back put Durga on and her lighting power and senses instantly increased at that moment. Kei turned around and her eyes were now slit red and Durga claws were ready and activated...

"Lets go~"she purred


----------



## Olivia (May 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

After opening her eyes she noticed the group out infront of her. Her eyes and ears were just adjusting to the light and noise around her, and plus she just woke up, so she didn't really understand what was going on. However she could make out them saying what they could do. Thalia stood up and walked next to Date as she said "My name's Thalia. I have a lightning element and am pretty good with weapons. I'd say more but I don't want to reveal to much, just in case if todays friend is tomorrows enemy." She sighed, she wasn't all that interested in saving Iwagakure, she just wanted to see if Date would really keep up his end of the bet.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

Running down the dirt paved roads that now replaced of the lush green forest that was surrounded Konohagakure, were two Konoha shinobi who had set out on their very first mission. Though the rank of the mission was unusual high for their level the village, being low on military power, only sent out the best of their youngest group. Seemingly the Hokage had the utmost faith in their abilities to complete this mission.

As did Miho.

"Seems those of high power have faith in our abilities to handle this mission. I hope you feel the same way Zettai." Miho stated as they ran through the Fire Country, toward the ocean to the Land of Ships. While running Miho reached into her back pocket, pulled out a small rolled up slip and threw to Zettai.

"Just in case you forget...that's our mission."

The slip read as followed:



> *The Pied 'Ship' Piper*​Client: W.N.S.A (Women's National Ship Association)
> Rank: B
> Location: Land of Ships; Konohagakure
> Details: We in the land of ships are mostly composed of women. All items and goods come through us even animals. Though lately some strange things have been happening. In the middle of the night, a 'ghost ship', has begun appearing at port. Each night it docks, places our children in a trance, and then vanishes with them. We've tried everything to stop this from happen and we're pass the desperation stage. Please help!
> Reward: 150,000 ryo



*Miho*

_Dark. Shrouded in a thick, dense fog. This darkened place, where nothing resides...it's always like this when I'm brought her. It feels as if my mind is trying to make me remember something, but no matter how many times I come here...it's the same.

"...ith!" The faded voice of a female, a chestnut hared beauty, rung out through the fog covered world. The voice was so faint, almost like a whisper. I am able to see part of the woman's beautiful black colored hair moreso than the last time I was here. Her voice is so pleasant even when yelling out in concern.

"Oh, So this is your sister huh?" This time a male's voice ecohed out much more clearer than the female's. I've been here many times before, but no matter how many times I've been here I can only catch bits and pieces of some while others are just as clear as the azure sky.

"....To do with...irth!" Another male's voice. I can barely make out the scene that these voice are playing, but just like her before, I can barely make out this man's hair color. It's a golden color, maybe even lighter, but unlike she who speak before...his voice sends a sensation of fear running through my body.

Why exactly is this happen to me again?_ 

Miho hand shot up with a spark of pain, though not to her head, to her patched eye. Even after all those hours of training, trying to clear her mind, trying to hone her skills to make her sharper and better than before, trying to forget about the things of her past so they would not hold her back.

Seemed to be futile.

She had been on her own for the longest now. Some hours had passed since Team 5's training session. Their sensei, Shinsouke, had made it clear for them to take this time to rest and recuperate from their injuries...yet she had not. This may indeed have been fatigue that was hitting her, as instead of her usual walk of confidence and after the shot of pain that ran through her body, Miho was now staggering every other step.

"M-maybe I'd better rest. Even the most legendary of ninja can grow fatigue..." Miho spoke to herself as she staggered down the street. Trying to regain her balance the young girl reached out to one of the nearby buildings for support, when another bolt of pain shot from her eye and traveled down her spine and throughout her legs causing them to give way and make her fall to one knee. Gripping the eye patch around her right eye with an even harder grip, and unbeknown to Miho a strange rose had appeared on her eye patch. After tiring at the ground for a small amount of time to try and regain herself she looked up from the earth beneath her feet toward the building just a few feet away from her.

Fuzenkage's mansion.

By this time Miho's face began to show very visible signs of exhaustion. The color of her face had paled, dark circles under her eyes, ragged breath, slurred speech and sweat cascading down her face. _"H-how can I b-be this feeling l-like this? J-just a few...more...feet..."_ Miho slurred as her paced slow to a drag and then to a crawl. She could feel she wasn't going to make it, and just like the solider she was, Miho sought to catch herself as she turned around and fell backwards sliding against and down the wall just outside the Fuzenkage's manor.

The darkness slowly over took her as her breathing continued to be ragged, almost as if she couldn't breath. This was all to random for her, but before she couldn't hope to comprehend anything that was happening.

She blacked just as the symbol on her eye patch...faded away.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"I am not in the mood to give tours anyway, so I see you guys later or not is cool with me. I guessed you already hate for living away from my home village but I am not put of Fuzen. Akina if you need me, you know to find me or just howled." He growled at Spike to followed him out the door with the other brown wolf he had already summon. As Spike passed Diana on the way out he stop in his tracks lifed his hind leged and pee on Diana than run after Hakro and the brown lean wolf. Hakro started laughing, he was thinking good boy Spike, I give you a treat later. "That Diana does not know anythng about her. Maybe next time I will give her my throne to her." Spiked bark as they walked back to the forests of Fuzen to meet up with Cheza.

*Akina Ezel*

"I give you a tour, or you could explored on your own. This place is still dngerous like any other city. But there is some nice people if don't trust them at the moment. I guess you hate me as much as my brother to live in this village as well. Let's go ahead to start the toward."  She rubs her eyes as they ere starting to bug her at the moment as she led Diana and Darius out of the kages office as she showed them the local cafe. She was gathering her emotions that went with the right thoughts to say what she wnted to say at the moment before really starting the tour of Fuzen.


----------



## Burke (May 18, 2011)

*Zettai LT* 
_with Miho_

Zettai was pretty miffed to say the least. He still could not believe the nerve of shinosuke sensei. He had accepted this difficult mission, and just as everyone was about prepared, he took off with Koji and wished the two of them "the best of luck".

Despite thinking that the two of them might not be cut out for such a mission as of now, Zettai certainly was motivated by something...

"Now thats a decent amount of ryo..." he commented as the pair of them continued to dash down the road, and away from konoha. "Still it better be worth the trouble... Im just mad that there arent any direct train routes to the land of ships..." He figured it being a small island had something to do with that. _"But on the other hand..."_ he thought to himself as he imagined an island of women.


----------



## Chronos (May 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He couldn't believe it... So much shit was happening around him. So much crap and stupidity. He decided to leave them and move forwards into the dark forest. Heading for the destined location....

*-BA-DUM-*

His heart started aching... a lot. His hand soon was thrown towards his chest. His heart... His heart was...

*-BA-DUM!!-
-BA-DUM!!-
-BA-DUM!!-*

Such an excruciating pain, his heart was in pain he soon coughed, and coughed, coughed again, but this time blood came out of his mouth. His eyes were glowing in the darkness, the aura of the blades were emanating wildly around his body... Ikuto fell to his knees, coughing louder and louder while blood kept spewing.

A sickening laugh was soon hear...

...hahaha

Ikuto was laughing? While in pain? He soon stood while his dark aura was soon stored withing his heart. 

... hahahahahahhah.... hhahahahha....

Ikuto looked at his hands, blood stained hand. While a dark, evil-like smile crossed his lips. He looked back and just laughed. 

...hahahah.... hehehee... hahaha... AHAHAHA!!!

"I forgotten how good hating feels!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT
*
Date slowly unsheathed his Ryukiba, the sword glowing purple with bright chakra as it gleamed in the sun.  "You have a nice body...  I can't wait to see it naked."  He disappeared, using the Shunshin no Jutsu.  He appeared to the right of her before aiming a cut to her waist.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"You won't have the pleasure..."

Kei instantly dodged by leaning her upper body down, the blade swooped over her and she came back up quickly with his front bare she slammed Durga into his side with an electrical boost, if it hit him. It would send him flying though the air. Durga increased Kei electrical output and made her lighting faster, stronger and longer. So getting hit would be like a teaser being put on you for a good five minutes...

While she was aiming for his side, Kei used one of her jutsus causing her legs to spark up so just in case he dodged she could easily catch him again with a kick to the side...


----------



## Olivia (May 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Growing bored she turned from the group as she said "Well now that you know what I can do I'll be going on ahead. Seeing as I'm the one most likely able to come back from this mission I'll go on ahead first, plus if there's something extremely dangerous then I'll be able to get the warning to you guys before hand." She looked forward as she thought _'Then again, what do I care what happens to these people, as long as Date stays alive to accomplish his end of the bargain.'_

She then charged towards Iwagakure, she was sure she could find the village. Although she started thinking, could she do anything to people who took over a village? Would it be even remotely possible for her to defeat anyone of importance? She was trying to learn a new jutsu but it wasn't ready yet, she needed more time to prepare. Well whatever, she'd get what came at her. She then continued to charge through the deep forests.


----------



## Chronos (May 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Jackson Marthadel
*

"As and extremist... I've never shown mercy to those who appose me. Life is a living sacrifice and I'm not denying that I always wanted to kill. Just for the fucking pleasure of it!"

----------------------------------

*An unending story...*


Ikuto with all his hatred stored into his heart, his mind and his soul continued through the forest and on to Iwa, the time to wait was over. It was about time he took out the low life bastards that took hold in Iwa's ground. Though he didn't intend to save them... He intended to kill each and ever living soul that was stored in that living trash head. Everything that breathed, everything that walked, everything that had blood in their veins, everything with life on them would soon meet the fatal end of his blade. A soothing feeling... a great feeling...

"Whoa-ho, Kid? Where do you think you're going?"

A huge Scythe was instantly in front of him stabbed in the ground, while a man in a suit, wearing a tie, and a fancy like hat was holding it. The man had a sick smile in his face. Eye widen with insanity. His eyes glowed yellow with a black snake like line crossed from the top till the bottom edge of his eyes.

"Get out of my way you filth!"

"Shut the hell up boy!"

A knee towards Ikuto's face, Ikuto didn't even see it coming even with his sharingan. He was extremely fast. That kick had thrown the poor book back and slammed into a tree. Ikuto coughed and quickly moved his eyes towards the man, but...

"Where'd he go?"

"Right here..."

The man had smacked Ikuto with the blunt part of the blade towards his gut.

"Arghh!!"

"Kid, do you even know who I am?"

"Fuck I care. Die already!"

He placed his and in front of the man and a Huge flame like wave had engulfed his body. Ikuto smirked, though as soon as all the dust and smoke vanished.

"Is that all?"

The man stood nonchalantly with his armed bent as if defending. His evil like smirk was painted on his face.

"Bwahaha!! It's just... just BWAHAHAHAHA!!! Such... such... such... BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!"

Ikuto brow was twitching in anger. 

"Ahah... ah... ah... That was a good laugh. I can't let you get towards Iwagakure, boy beacuse... well. Let me introduce myself I'm Vice-Commander Jackson Marthadel of the Branded. Please to meet a soon to be dead corpse~"

The man blitzed through Ikuto sharingan once more and a fist soon connected towards his face. Sending his forcefully into the stone mountain.  

"What the... hell are you...?"    

"Your worse nightmare, boy"
​


----------



## Olivia (May 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

After running for quite a while she saw a giant dust cloud. Was a battle happening up ahead? But before she decided to check it out she saw the village in front of her. She was glad, now she could start investigating. She charged right through the village gates, expecting to see chaos, disorder, panic, but she was wrong. Everything was peaceful, well it atleast appeared that way. The villagers were going on there normal business-no, something was wrong.

Somewhere in a distant location a man stood up. Opening his eyes he said "Jackson's to impatient, oh well I could take this one at least."

Thalia tried to continue threw the village but suddenly she was stopped in her tracks. She couldn't move a muscle. The more she tried to fight it the more energy she lost, and she eventually just stopped. She knew something was off, this must of been a genjutsu. 

Before she could try anything though everything around her turned back, except for red food steps, slowly approaching her. She started to sweat, and she had no idea why. The footsteps stopped a few meters in front of her, and suddenly the foot prints disappeared. Then slowly formed a man.

Thalia wondered who he was, he certainty appeared, well not menacing, but strange to say the least. The man smiled and Thalia wondered why. He slowly muttered "Nice to finally meet you."


----------



## Chronos (May 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha/ Jackson Marthadel*

"Ha! What a bug. I'll play with you for a bit."

He threw the Scythe into the air and rushed towards the boy grabbing him through his collar and throwing him into the floor soon with a stomp into his chest he held down Ikuto as the Scythe headed towards Ikuto's face. He smirked grew and only a silhouette of him face was see though the glow of his eyes stared down at Ikuto. Ikuto inhaled and soon shot a burst of flame from his mouth. The man stepped back and his Scythe was successfully throw away. Though the man was already under it grabbing it and holding it before it fell.

Ikuto soon stood and pulled his blades out menacingly rushing towards the man. Swinging his blades towards the man he easily blocked each and every hit as he moved back. With a dull look Jackson was seeing the boy attack so easily and dodging as needed. He soon stooped the blades both of them a the same time and skillfully spined his scythe around moving Ikuto's hand without his will. Soon he managed to sheath the blades on Ikuto's hostler. Ikuto was amazed, he did that with such ease and elegance.

"Boy, you have much, much to learn." The scythe holder were still around Ikuto's arms, Jackson soon pulled it and out and said.

"They also call me the Extremist. Reason for that is..."

He soon created some sort of ball of chakara in his hand. Ikuto eyes widen he couldn't believe it he knew...

"Rasengan~"

The ball had connected towards Ikuto's stomach put he smashed the boy into teh ground and the impact made a small crater in the ground as the man said.

"They call me the Extremist. Because I don't go easy on anyone. Especially a shitty Uchiha with a green eye that holds a tomoe..."

He looked at the blades

"What... do you want."

"No wonder... Fucking Hearts of Azure! no wonder you were able to manipulate fire."

Ikuto took the chance and unsheathed one of the blades and swung it towards the man. The soon stepped back and said.

"You're fun! You don't die easy for a pussy."

"You mother fucker, I'll rip you're fucking guts out AND THEN MAKE YOU EAT THEM!!!"

"HA! Little Prick!"


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia looked confused, had this man known about her before this? She tried to move again but it was no use, this man must of had her in a genjutsu. He smiled but didn't say anything, which made her worry. She had no idea who he was and he had her trapped in his territory, this was definitely bad for her.

She couldn't defend at all, but the man just calmly started to speak "First things first I think it's best to introduce myself to you. My name is Midnight, and I'm---well I guess you could consider me your uncle, my niece." She didn't understand, her mom told her that all her family died when she was a child, so who was this man.

"That's impossible, how could you even be possibly related to me, it doesn't make any sens---" 

Midnight smiled again as he walked closer to Thalia. "Didn't you ever think about your fathers side of the family? He's got quite the family---"

He then stood right in front of her and stopped, and just looked at her in the face. Then he started to circle her. 

"Well let's see, he has me as his Half-Brother, your sister Luka, yourself, but wait, there's more, a lot more."

Thalia didn't understand where he was going with this, but he continued.

"He also has three more children, one of which you've met before. Their names are Vann, Tifa, and Len Warholic."

The last name sent a chill down her spine. Impossible, Len couldn't be related to her. He was the boy she shared her first kiss with, the first boy she had romantic feelings for, they couldn't be brothers and sisters. Also wouldn't mom tell her if they had more siblings, and how would it not be obvious? She didn't understand.

"Oh I'm sorry, you look confused, let me clear something up for you. The reason why your dad, my step-brother, doesn't live with you is fairly a simple reason. It's because he's married to someone else. They live in a nice house in Konohagakure and they house their family of five. Well, I should say will have as that house won't be very nice for long."

Thalia tried to close her eyes but she couldn't, she couldn't believe what she was hearing. She gasped for air as she yelled.

"You lie! Even if my dad isn't home most of the time he would never cheat on my mom!"

Midnight sighed as he walked back in front of her. 

"You don't seem to understand, she knows how your father feels, she knew since before she got pregnant with you. She tricked your father into having sex with her one night trying to win him over and then got pregnant with you two. Well, that's the short version of the story anyways."

Thalia was starting to become restless, and if she weren't being forced against her will to stay absolutely motionless she'd be on a rampage right now.

"Impossible! My mom would never do something like that, it's impossible! All of this is a lie!"

Midnight sighed, he put his hand under Thalia's chin and moved his hand so her head would be in a position where she had to look at his face.

"Listen, I wouldn't waste my time telling you lies! You're the one held captive so just shut up and listen!"

He took his hand off of her chin and just looked at her, wondering what to tell her next. Smiling he finally came to the conclusion.

"Oh, and one last thing, your fathers and my dad, also known as your Grandfather, well there's something interesting about him."

Thalia wondered what he could say now. Her mind was already all jumbled up, she didn't know what to do in a situation like this. She was going crazy, and she couldn't move, not at all. Len, her first love, was her Half-Brother, what is she supposed to make of this? They had kissed, and if they relationship had continued---Her father had been with another family, abandoning this family for that one, because obviously he loved them more then her family, or else he'd be there for her more then them. She had no idea how to take this, her mind started to go blank.

Midnight smiled.

"Your Grandfather, is the Devil himself."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 19, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> "You won't have the pleasure..."
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha LT*

Date used his expertise with a katana in order to counter her.  He smiled to himself as she aimed with a lightning type attack.  This would make things easier.  He swiped downward with his sword, creating a powerful wind blade.  The blade cut through her lightning, being her element's weakness, and batted her claws to the side, which gave him a chance to perform the Shunshin and escape.  He appeared above her and fired down upon her with a fireball jutsu.


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Such a fool!_

Lyra wondered aimlessly through the forest now the twins had pretty much ditched her in favour of eachother. Even when they'd set off, Lyra was lagging behind and not being a sensor in these vast woodlands, it was almost certain she'd lose track. Lyra stopped at a branch to catch her breath, before slumping against the tree. "Thanks Kyo ... I'm lost!" she muttered before thinking up an idea. Lyra bit her thumb, causing a small trickle of blood to slide down her hand. She slammed it down on the tree branch, causing a purple seal to swirl around her hand. "Summoning Jutsu!" A puff of violet smoke later and Lexi was there, sat patiently. 
"What do you require?" she asked, scratching her ear.
"Well ... I'm lost, and I need to get to Iwagakure. I was thinking you could help as you can dig underground, can't you?"
"Nope," Lexi replied short and sharply.
"Great, I'm stuck here!" Lyra sighed as she clawed her face in fustration.
"I know where Iwagakure is though."
"*WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME THIS BEFORE!?* Let's go already!" Lyra yelled with delight before picking up Lexi and sprinting off. "Lead the way!"
"Alright alright, calm down!" Lexi smirked before jumping out of Lyra's grip and speeding off. Lyra managed to keep up with her as the young summon wasn't that fast, but she was grateful for her help.


*Tifa Warholic*
_War_​
Tifa was waiting for the next person to speak when a girl with dark hair had arrived. She explained her lightning powers and revealed her name as Thalia. The one person she needed to speak to. Tifa's mouth opened like a fish as she wanted to call her out, but she just couldn't.
"I think it's best to wait for the right time ..." Kain muttered under his breath as he bowed his head. Tifa gave no reply, but it was too late as Thalia had already set off, and it seemed the rest of the group had to launch the attack. "It's time to go Tifa ... come on," Kain mumbled as he shot around and began to race through the trees, following the scent of Thalia to find his way to Iwagakure. _

It's never easy with her ..._

After just ten minutes they were nearing the gates of Iwagakure- or what remained of them. Kain's speed wasn't for nothing, but after carrying Tifa for so long he was feeling a bit worn out. 
"I wish I was a sensor right now ... I'm guessing the enemy would have a barrier up just like every other village would during a war," Tifa finally spoke as they came towards the entrance of Iwagakure. "But even then, there's no way of telling there was one. Just gonna have to take our chances ..."
"Fine, just keep me posted. I need to find Reshiram, then we'll go with the plan. Date had given me a headset from before, as well as one for you," he bowed his head as one of the headsets fell from a small patch in his fur. Long fur was useful afterall.

"Thanks Kain ... wish me luck," she bowed, before quickly giving her summoning a tight hug. "Thanks ... a lot."
"Don't worry, just keep your head low! Only heal those you've met, and don't jump into any battles! No matter what!" he growled, but Tifa knew it was just to ensure her safety. She gave him a wave goodbye before setting off through to the main village. There was a large cloud of smoke above, and there were many dead lined across the streets as well as blood splattered everywhere. She was used to it after that brutal battle just months ago, but she still wandered if she would crack. Kain had already ran off to find Reshiram so there was no going back.


"Let's just hope I don't run into a-"
"Someone like _me_?" 

The sweet voice echoed through Tifa's ears as a woman with long, pink hair down to her waist along with slim glasses landed just ahead of her. "I'm so glad you could join me dear. Afterall, it's been a big family reunion so far! I mean we have Midnight and Thalia, but now there is the feminine side of the devilish cunts! You and me!" she chimed with delight as she seemed happy to see Tifa. 
"W-Wait ... who are you?"
"You don't remember me? I'm ashamed of you Tifa! It's me, your aunty Una!" 
"What? What the hell are you doing here?!"
"I'm one of the commanders silly!" Una beamed before leaning closer towards Tifa. "If I was you, I'd leave. Now." Her sweet whisper chilled Tifa's ears as the young girl stumbled away from her almost delusional aunt.
"So ... you're one of the people causing this!? Your parents would be ashamed!"










​
Something snapped. Something just broke inside Una as her smile faltered and her hair stood on it's edge. "Did you just say ... my parents ... would be ashamed?"
"Yeah! Joining the Iwagakure baddies and destroying an entire village! I bet your mother is sick of you!" Tifa was enraged herself now to find now her aunt is one of the enemy. It just gets better and better.
"Oh, you're going to wish you never _fucking_ opened your mouth ..." Una whispered as a storm began to gather around Iwagakure. Her infamous Siren's Sadness technique that would echo her emotion. Rain began to pour heavily over Iwagakure, along with occasional bolts of lightning that smashed away debris. Already there were puddles forming below their feet.

"Yeah ... I think I do ..." Tifa whimpered before turning around and beginning to run. This woman was way out of her league, shown when she effortlessly called upon a storm! Just what was she!?
"Don't even *THINK* about running!" Una screamed in the rain as she held out her arm. A katana slipped out her sleave, which she grabbed with so much rage it almost snapped. "Be gone!" Blasts of thunder began shooting at Tifa from the sword along with the sky, creating a display of something out of a book. 

Tifa managed to dodge the first few, but the shots from the sky smashed just behind her, sending her flying into some debris. Already injured, she knew there was no way she was winning this, but she had to try. "So, you think you're ... so strong now, do you?" Tifa smirked as she got herself up from the debris before dusting herself off. She cracked her knuckles before raising her fist, while Una watched with a sly smile. *"FUCK YOU AND YOUR MOTHER!"* Tifa smashed her fist into the ground as Una became enraged by Tifa's comments. The ground began to shake before a large earthquake shot towards Una, also creating a wave of water thanks to the amount of water that had already fallen from Una's technique. 

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Daring._

Lyra ran up to the girl, who seemed to talk like she was expecting her. "Maybe- ... or we could make a game out of  this. If you can beat me in a fight then this flower can be yours. But, if  you lose it is up to me. Agreed?" The girl spoke as she ripped off her shirt, revealing a black corset that stunned Lyra. Why in the world was this girl dressed so provocatively!?

_Why am I going to be fighting this girl!? I bet she doesn't even know what that flower does yet she's so eager ... fine, I guess I don't have a choice_, Lyra thought to herself as a smile appeared on her face. 

"Listen- you shouldn't go around threatning strangers. For all you know, I could be a jonin. I'm sure a young girl like you shouldn't be dressing older then her age, so I advise you take that off so you don't get raped the next time you visit Tanzaku," Lyra scolded with a smile before placing her hands on her hips. 

"Come on girl, show me what you got!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 19, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Infiltration

Well... the plan had gone completely to Hell.  The group had gone inside, Ikuto, Kei, and Kyo were no where to be found, and he had lost Tifa in Iwagakure.  His heart pounded as he thought up a thousand different things that could have happened to her, but he managed to keep his emotions in check for the time being.  He snuck around in Iwagakure, using the commotion caused by a fight happening off in the distance that he hoped and prayed Tifa wasn't a part of.  He was still near the entry when a sound caught his attention.  There was a blur and something slammed into him.  He was on his back with someone on top of him.  He opened his eyes and peered at her for a second.  "Erm... Lyra, right?  Listen, it's nice knowing you have a thing for me and all, but couldn't you at least buy me dinner before you put me on my back?  Sheesh, kids these days..."


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Charming!_

"We're nearly there Lyra!" Lexi yelled as she charged ahead, leading the way to Iwagakure. While Lyra was being apprehended, Lexi had gone back into the Library and taken the file. While she was there, she saw something on Iwagakure which also mentioned how to get there. Now she thought about it, the file must've been on this battle right now.
"It seems to be raining ..." Lyra mumbled as she noticed the rain and flashes of lightning pouring from the sky. It was obvious a battle was going on right now, and perhaps a deadly one. She didn't want to get involved in a battle right now, as she wa-
*
SMASH!*

Lyra opened her eyes to find herself lying on top of Date, that guy with the silver hair. Initially disgusted at him, she quickly jumped off him before brushing herself off. "Erm... Lyra, right?  Listen, it's nice knowing you  have a thing for me and all, but couldn't you at least buy me dinner  before you put me on my back?  Sheesh, kids these days..." he spoke as she raised her eyebrow at him. 
"Really? You'd be surprised ..." she began with a sharp smirk before taking out a ribbon and beginning to tie up her hair. "Not even the cocky Kyo could handle me~"
"Come on Lyra, we need to get going already!" Lexi yelled as she landed next to Lyra. "Who's this guy?"
"He's the leader of this whole thing. So, what's your plan?"
*
Tifa Warholic* *vs Una Ell'kra l* Part 1!
_Belligerent fool!_

The earthquake was headed straight for Una, with the wave of water added on. Una couldn't help but laugh hysterically at Tifa's desperate attempts. "Being the daughter of Kinzey and Edie, I'd think you could do much better than that!" she smirked before tossing her sword high into the sky. In this small space of time, Una quickly weaved together the handseals required for her jutsu before inhaling. *"Wind Release: Pressure Damage!"* A small ball of wind began to form at her mouth. At this point, Una shot the small blast of wind which soon expanded into a large blast of high-pressure wind, capable of slicing down a mountain.

_How am I meant to avoid this? Or even counter it!? She's way out of my league!_ Tifa thought to herself as she slowly backed away from the oncoming blast which mixed with the water and lightning smashing down upon it. The earth was destroyed the moment it touched the technique, and soon the wind attack formed a large storm formed into a ball. Tifa knew there was no running from this technique nor dodging it, so she went with the only thing she could do.
*"Fire Release: Lion's Fist!!"* Tifa held out her fist as a small lion's head made of bright, crimson flames formed on her fist. She poured more and more chakra into it, to the point the lion's head became the size of an elephant. It gave out a large roar which echoed through Iwagakure as Tifa prepared herself for the clash.
"Go on Tifa! Take a shot at it!" Una cackled as she watched with a smirk.


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha, Shana Uchiha, Marta Fuyibayashi and Jackson Marthadel*

Ikuto rushed towards him once again, the man waited with his evil, yet calm smirk as Ikuto got closer ans closer to him. As soon as Ikuto got close enough Jackson had already blitzed his sights again. His hand had a hold on Ikuto's face, he retreated his arm slowly, still with a hold of Ikuto's face and then pushed Ikuto with all his strength towards the mountain. Before he had made impact, his sister Shana had held him and saved him from a severe wound. Marta was behind Marthadel already finished with her hand signs and had released her wind style jutsu

"Kamaitachi!"

Jackson had turned, laughing on the inside as that jutsu hurled towards him at a great speed. His made his weapon disappear in a poof of smoke and rapidly had preformed the needed hand seals to release his jutsu

"Fuuton: Joushou Ryuu – Wind Release: Rising Dragon" 

Soon he blew and created a giant hurricane. Using the blade of wind it impacted Marta's wind style technique then it started to draw her into the hurricane, Shana had rushed towards her and moved her out of the way as quickly as possible, the hurricane had violently slashed all that came in contact with it. Multiple trees were cut down and darkness of the forest was no longer present.

"Are you an idiot, Ikuto!? WHY DIDN'T YOU SAID ANYTHING!?"

"Shut the fuck up! I don't need your help."

Ikuto had, once again, rushed towards the man, this time he had activated his sharingan again and jumped above him soon throwing a multitude of shuriken. SHana sighed and did the same only she stood behind him. Marta had jumped over him and was once again forming hand signs.

"Hurry up you two!" 

Shana and Ikuto had manipulated the blades as Jackson moved to dodged them all, the sharingan was reading the movements of this Vice-Commander and they had him tied up within their wires. Ikuto had smirked, this time it was his turn to smirk. But the man wasn't fazed at all, his evil smirk and calm expression even if he was tied and unable to move, he didn't seem to be worried. This made Ikuto's rage grow to a new extent. Who the hell did he Think he is!? All had finished Finished with their hand signs Ikuto and Shana and Marta had inhaled and soon blew.

"Katon: Ryuuka No Jutsu!"

"Katon: Ryuuka No Jutsu!"

"Kamaitachi!"

He was being flanked from all sides, from all directions, from all sides then he said.

"What pathetic little mother fuckers."

And before they attack had reached them a huge vortex of fire had quickly emanated around him. So strong that it stopped all the incoming jutsu. Ikuto had without hesitation grabbed Marta and moved her away from the vortex. He had moved towards Shana and gently placed her down next to him and Shana.

"Are you alright?"

With a small, blush on her face she said

"Y-yes. Thank you... Ikuto."

Shana and Ikuto nooded and looked as the fire had finally vanished and the man was standing there, cracking his neck bones, then his fist bones. He slowly moved himself and faced the three. 

"Penny for your thoughts~?"

Jackson had said teasingly as he the others question how was he able to manipulate the elements so easily? Only Ikuto could do that at the moment? Why would this man know how to bend fire.

"Okay, since you guys have the brains the size of an ant, I'll explain to you what I just did there. I. Fucked. Your. Minds!"

He then laughed mockingly, they were so weak he was almost brought to tears. He laughed and laughed as the three just watched. 

"Ok.. ok, now seriously."

He soon regain control and pointed at the two. 

"You two aren't the only one with Keke Genkai. I'm the proud holder of the Marthadel clans technique, Shiranui!"

"Impossible"

"You know about it?"

"In my world there were stories of it, but I never thought it real..."

"Is that strong?"

"Yes it is, its-"

"It the ability to master all the elemental jutsu of the world with complete ease! And as an added bonus I can manipulate them, just like that litte... uh... unstable little rodent you call Uchiha over there."

Ikuto clenched his fist in anger as he kept talking

"Oh did I also mention that. I'm special~!_ I  _ have the ability to use elemental techniques like, darkness, light, and the combination of the two Twilight. Oh such pleasure to be me~!"

"So you've been taking it easy on us!?"

"Yeah, pretty much"

"You cock sucking son of a bitch, I'll rip your goddamn heart out!"

"Come and try little boy."


----------



## River Song (May 19, 2011)

Laix;38536169[B said:
			
		

> Lyra Murasaki LT[/B]
> _Daring._
> 
> Lyra ran up to the girl, who seemed to talk like she was expecting her. "Maybe- ... or we could make a game out of  this. If you can beat me in a fight then this flower can be yours. But, if  you lose it is up to me. Agreed?" The girl spoke as she ripped off her shirt, revealing a black corset that stunned Lyra. Why in the world was this girl dressed so provocatively!?
> ...



*Rika*

"Ofcourse you're not a jonnin, even a jonnoin whith her defences down waould not aproach someone in such a noticeable manner. Now get of your high horse, your lies can't faze me. She smirked, this was going to be fun. She jamp backwards, leaving abou 10m between her and Lyra. This is my battle gear, it is laden with ninja tool and is designed for optimum movement. Unlike you, a common whore, I don't need clothes to seduce men" she flashed a manical grin at her before raising her fists, activating the Genjutsu. "I have a _hunger_ for battle so shall we begin"


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Try saying that again.

_Lyra sighed at the girl's response. She really was rude for her age. "I tried to be nice and you're flinging insults at me. I'm only doing this for my sister," she sighed, stretching out her arms. The girl flashed a manical grin at Lyra before raising her fists. "I have a _hunger_ for battle so shall we begin?"

Lyra nodded before feeling a weird sensation in her stomach. It began to rumble violently as her throat went dry. "Ah! What is this!?" she breathed as she collapsed to the ground, clutching her stomach. 
"Hunger? What sort of ... genjutsu?" Lyra breathed before closing her eyes. One of her specialites was getting out of genjutsu, but this one wasn't obvious. She didn't want to risk trying to get out of it and the girl would attack. Maybe she was just hungry? Either way, she couldn't risk it. 

"I guess I'll just counter it ..." Lyra smirked as the surroundings morphed into a beautiful beach at sunset. An alluring siren appeared, singing a sweet melody in an attempt to put the girl in a trance. However, Lyra was unsure if it would work.
*
Tifa Warholic vs Una Ell'kra l *Part 2!
_Seconds to go_










​ 
"One shot Tifa! Lets see if you can do it!" Una yelled with delight as Tifa knew what was coming next. Despite Una's current state, Tifa knew that if she was to mess up here, it would be over.

_All over__._

The wind technique raged on, now just seconds away from Tifa. Even during the pouring rain, Tifa's flaming lion still burned brightly like a never ending flame. 
_Deep breaths Tifa ... come on_, she thought as a determined look spread across her face. The young girl let out a peircing war cry before smashing her fist into the incoming technique. Such determination and power almost unheard of!

"Oh, so she got a little brave?" Una smiled as she watched an explosion reminiscent of fireworks. The flaming lion engulfed the wind technique, turning it into a violent blaze. Now Tifa's chakra had control over the technique, she could use it against Una.

"Now Una ... how about_ this_? Still think I'm dissapointing!?" she screamed as the burning hurricane was headed straight for the magenta-haired woman. The rain from the sky dissapeared with the storm clouds, as Una began focusing her chakra elsewhere. Tifa noticed this and wondered if she had something else planned.

They was already standing in a foot of water, which was enough for a decent water technique. *"Water Release: Water Dragon Technique!"* A large water dragon soared out of the water, followed by 2 others of a similar size. They danced through the sky before shooting back down towards the hurricane with great speed! 

_Just which element would prevail in the end?_


----------



## River Song (May 19, 2011)

*Rika*

She could feel the charge of chakra wreck through her brain and she grimaced. The girl was obviously good enough but she was trying to use a Genjutsu to modify sight. This was ofcourse useless on her. As long as she didn't adjust the jutsu to work on Rika she would be fine. That ofcourse would take time, time that rika was not going to give her.

She ran forward and atempted to kick the downed girl in the head.


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic vs Una Ell'kra l *Part 3!
_Concurrere elementi_

The roar of a dragon echoed through Iwagakure as the aquatic dragons rocketed towards the blazing hurricane. Tifa watched on as she reduced the chakra in her fist, making the size of the lion's head around that of the Twin Lion Fist made famous by the Hyuuga. In fact, Tifa's inspiration to develop this technique came from that such technique. The growling flames of the lion was now the size of an elephant's head, enough to fight hand-to-hand with Una. 

Her plan?

Heh. _What plan_?










​
"Looks like I may need some help later on," Una smiled as she caressed her chest ever so carefully where her partner rest. She wasn't going to go all out on such a weak genin. But the temptation of getting revenge on Edie was too much ...

"Perfect ...!" Tifa smiled as the water dragon smashed into the hurricane, creating a large explosion. The violent flames dissapeared, but the battlefield was now surrounding with rain and small sparks flying about. The girl took her chance and charged forward, her fist clenched tightly and her determination even greater. The steam from the water and fire clashing was still present, and Tifa found herself running blind.

"There you are!" Una chuckled as she saw Tifa jump from the smoke, her face now blank. The young girl slammed her regular fist into Una's current acting defense - her sword, before swinging her flaming fist around to the woman's face. 
"You can't be so naive! *Chidori Sharp Spear*!" A devilish smirk was glued on her face as she gave one swipe of her free arm, but was surprised when the girl had dissapeared. 
"And you can't be so naive either. If you'd studied me, you'd no I can't be fought at close range," Tifa spoke blankly as she appeared behind Una with a kunai pointed at the center of her back. 
"Oh *fuck* *you*!" Una swiped around with her sword and spear, hoping to slice the girl in half. However, she dissapeared yet again, this time just above her. 
*"The Roar of the Lion's Fist!!"* Tifa screamed as she smashed her fist straight into Una, creating a large explosion of flames as well as a crater to match!
*
Lyra Murasaki*
_Huh?_

Lyra had managed to release the genjutsu the girl had cast, but she was surprised when she was almost unaffected by the Siren. The genjutsu dissapeared as Lyra could see her charging towards her, aiming to kick Lyra in the head. It worked, knocking her back but she quickly recovered with a swift backflip, while quickly throwing a purple flower straight towards the girl. 

_Unaffected by genjutsu? Is that even possible? Perhaps she has some sort of Kekkei Genkai I don't know about ... or maybe her one just canceled out mine. Either way, genjutsu isn't an option ..._

Once Lyra had landed, she regained her balance before fiddling around in her pouch, before pulling out a set of flowers. *"Karen Shikisai! Flower Bombing!"* Lyra began tossing flowers stem-first with two colour variations. The purple ones were poisonus, while the red ones would explode on impact. Lyra had combined her flower bombing technique with simple flower throwing which she had given a name to.

The young acrobat carried on with her assault, twisting and dancing around the field as she did to avoid any possible counterattacks. The flowers danced through the air, flying in a certain pattern so that the girl would be poisoned before being hit with the explosive ones. A wonderful display of tactics using such basic techniques!


----------



## River Song (May 19, 2011)

*Rika*

Her kick conected with a thud as the girl went flying backwards. She smirked as she heard the girl land in a much more graceful way than most people. She sighed as she called over to the girl. "You are quite good I will give you that" She heard coming projectiles flying through the air so she was going to play defensively. She dodged the first few, one nicking abit of her clothing not piercing her skin. The next one hit her sqaure on the chest. It exploded in a flurry of petals and Rika went flying back. Crashing to the ground she sighed. Time to bring out the big guns.

She smiled lying back and letting the projectiles go over her head, that had hurt. She was going to pay. She sat up and performed handseals. "You'll have to watch out they projectiles could be the _death_ of me" she activated her genjutsu and rushed forward placing Lyra's hand on her own.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

"Is it fine with Cheza and your wolves to take a walk wit me." "Yeah, it is fine, because we have not have time to talk or train together in while. What types of of Elements do you wnt to know?" "I ws thinking wind, you probly have your explernation to compared the elements with animals and your is the wolf. I love riding on the wind, do you want to spared right here and right now?" "I just want to talk I hve not seen any of my teammates and t this moment i feeled ditched at the moment. If they are truly serious of being a ninja they can find me at any point in their lives. I will not hold a grudge if they showed up last lteast they came to help." Akina looked around to turn her head to listen to any sounds of the forests, "The animals are fightning at the moment to not come back yet, some of my temmates are paths are different to even crossed again. We should get another mission to go on another mission to work with each other again."

Hakro smirks how tht mission went and his memories of the underground, "fun times I am going to keep my element secret till the next time we meet up on another crazy mission." "To me the nimals are going to get killed off at the moment, if you don't do somethng soon. We should go visit a farm or horse corral. I have a friend I help resuce his horses." "Summon Pegusas he can help out too, to talk to more horses. He still could be mad at me but i don't cared." They walked to Akina's friends farm to talked to the owner and the animals around. Hakro notuced that Akina did not summon Pegusas at the moment and thought she would summoning him later.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2011)

*Shinosuke Uchiha| Latent Power*

Shinosuke looked down at his pupil with a devious smile. His eyes began to turn red as his iris started to swirl and instead of one there were now three. This was the ability of the famed Uchiha clan, the gift of their blood, the Sharingan. He could see the very color of Zettai's chakra now, he wanted to understand it better so he could help the boy harness his incredible power.

"You want to get stronger and learn how to control that power you used earlier don't you." Shinosuke stated it as a fact instead of a question because whether Zettai wanted to or not he was going to learn.

"Rage and desperation are very powerful tools one can employ to draw out their latent powers. You don't really seem like that much of an angry guy though. During the test you kept your cool for the most part, but you still let me rattle you. You're element is lightning, but yours is a very special one. It radiates from your body, constantly pulsating through you empowering you. The thing is that you have so much more power than you can really handle. So we're going to work on control." Shinosuke started to stroke his scar as he tried to think of where to go from here.

"When you insert that crystal into that even bigger node what's the desired effect? How did it feel?What were you thinking about?"


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic vs Una Ell'kra l *Part 4_
Demolishment_

Flames burned in Iwagakure as a large crater had destroyed the town center. The surroundings were burning in a fierce blaze, creating a sort of cage around the two females. The younger one pulled her fist from the ground, before stepping away from the impact center to see what had happened._ Did I get her? Hopefully ..._ Tifa thought as she wondered what had happened to her target.

_Clap, clap, clap._

"Such a wonderful display Tifa Warholic," Una's chilling voice echoed with an applaud as she walked from the dust, her body heavily charred from the attack. However, just seconds later metallic plates of armor fell on to the ground, revealing an un-injured Una. "Bahamut's Atomic Armor. Extra life here and there."
"Well ... I've still got plenty in me!" Tifa yelled, trying to catch her breath. That was a bit of a lie. She had around half her chakra from such a technique, and it put a lot of strain on her body to keep the Lion's fist going. 
"Nevermind that, let's get serious now. I was just toying around with you due to ... those things you said. But I've controlled my anger, for your sake," Una began as she picked up her sword from the ground. Lightning from the sky reacted with the sword as it was raised in the air. 
*"Fire Release ...!"
"Water Release ...!"*

The two girls prepared their attacks, with Tifa charging up flames around her entire body while keeping her Lion's fist going. Una weaved a series of handseals before cupping her fingers around her mouth.

*"Burning Arrow!"*
*"Water Encampment Wall!"*

If one was to go with facts, Una's jutsu would prevail. But it's a shame these girl's weren't fighting with 'em.
* 


Lyra Murasaki*
_Defiant much?_

Lyra stopped her spam once she saw that the explosion had hit the target. The girl commented that Lyra was good, in which Lyra couldn't help but smile. "Thanks - I wish I could say the same," she chuckled as she reached for her pouch. _Now I just need to wipe my hands so th-_
"You'll have to watch out! Those projectiles could be the death of me ..." Lyra's thoughts were interrupted by the girl rushing forward and gripping her hand. She began to wither away and die, instantly alerting Lyra that it was simply genjutsu. However, the girl just made a fatal mistake. 

"Release!" Lyra formed the tiger handseal as she jumped away from the girl, releasing her grip on her hand. The young kunoichi couldn't help but laugh at how reckless this girl was. "It's over now. I've finally hit you with my poison!" she began, placing her hands firmly on her hips. "The poison exists in the stem, and also on the skin. I've built up a natural immunity, but even then I still have to wash my hands every 10 minutes or so. The poison- an almost invisible substance, similar to water, exists on your clothes as I can see. It's now infected you, and slowly your body will begin to numb to the point you will be nothing more than a vegetable! Teaches silly girls like you to mess with the big guns!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 19, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki*
> _Charming!_
> 
> "We're nearly there Lyra!" Lexi yelled as she charged ahead, leading the way to Iwagakure. While Lyra was being apprehended, Lexi had gone back into the Library and taken the file. While she was there, she saw something on Iwagakure which also mentioned how to get there. Now she thought about it, the file must've been on this battle right now.
> ...


*
Date Uchiha*
Back up Plan

Date chuckled.  "Don't compare me with Kyo.  I'm the second coming of Jiraiya, Konoha's Master Pervert.  But that isn't important right now.  The plan was to originally go into Iwagakure in two teams, but that went out the window.  So now the plan is to round up everyone and then find the Leader of whoever is responsible for this.  So yeah, definitely wanna make that the first thing we do.  Now the question is where to look..."

Date looked back at the battle happening far off in the distance and shrugged.  "That's as good a place as any.  Let's go."  He led the girl over to where the fight was, sticking to shadows and cover.  They made it without getting into any fights, and things were going good when three enemy shinobi dropped from a roof top in front of them.

"Look what we have here, boys."

"Couple o' punk kids."

"Let's kill 'em."

Date activated his Sharingan and drew Onitsume.  "Let us pass or we'll be forced to kill you all."  The men started laughing before the dashed in.  Date jumped back to avoid and attack before clashing swords with the tall, burly one.  One of them had a Kusari-Gama and was headed straight for Lyra.


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Oh please._

Lyra felt like laughing when Date compared himself to a second coming of Jiraiya. "Jiraiya? That obvious-rapist? Please, if that was true then you wouldn't have that girl following you like a lost puppy," she laughed before following after him. They stuck to the shadows, naturally to avoid detection in a war zone. They crossed through alleys and across the back of buildings, before dropping down to a residential street. 
"Looks quiet down here ..." she observed as she followed slowly behind Date, just to inspect the damage.
"A little _too_ quiet!" Lexi couldn't help but make the cliche comment, but it was worth it. Three rogue shinobi dropped from the roof of the house above, one with a chain sickle and another with a sword of his own. The third didn't appear to have a weapon, but he probably had an arsenal of jutsu at his disposal.

"Let us pass or we'll be forced to kill you all," Date warned but the men ignored it with a roar of laughter. One of them instantly clashed swords with Date, while the other was headed for Lyra. 
"Oh, so you think because I'm a girl I'll be an easy target?" Lyra scoffed, brushing her hair behind her ear.
"You should be in the kitchen!" he smirked as he took a swipe for her stomach, before spinning around so the chain would wrap around her neck. Lyra simply jumped back and ducked the attack, before kicking the man between the legs. 
"Lexi, go!"
"Hmph!" Lexi jumped on to the man's face, blocking his sight while clawing frantically at his scalp. He let out a scream of pain as he desperately struggled to get her off. 
*"Karen Shikisai! Flower Bombing!"* Lyra took out an assortment of red and white flowers; the red spider lilies being the explosives, and the white lavenders being the nerve-killing poison. She began to spam the attack, flinging them in a certain pattern so the poisonus white ones would infect him before the explosions. "Now Lexi!"

Lexi heard her summoner's command and quickly jumped off the man's face so she wouldn't get hurt. Still stunned from the mediocre attack, the poisonus flowers smashed into his face, before the spider lillies exploded on his chest. Blood rained from the sky as the man lay lifeless on the ground. "And here's me thinking sexists had skills to back it up. Pfft!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 19, 2011)

Date Uchiha
Wrapping Things Up

"Augh!"

"Hmph."

Date dodged another haphazard slash and completely cut the man's sword hand off, before quickly rolling to the side and behind him.  He stuck his sword through the man's chest, before cutting off both of his legs, making him fall onto his knees.  While the man was at knee level before him Date rose his sword and cut off the man's head, before turning to the last man.  He had fear etched on his face.  Date silently cast a genjutsu, making him believe he was on fire.  Date used his moment of weakness in order to dash forward and cut through him completely, splitting his body in half right down the middle.  He flicked his wrist and flung the blood from the blade of his sword before sheathing it.

"Come on, we have to go."

He dashed forward, looking around for any clue as to where a teammate might be.  His eyes widened and he dropped behind a hiding spot.  He had stumbled upon Tifa, fighting some woman.  She used a technique which coated her hand in fire and smashed it into the ground, making a huge crater.  Whoa!  That technique was incredible!  He looked backwards at Lyra.

"On my mark we go and surprise attack the woman fighting Tifa, got it?"


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Helping out a lost puppy_

Lyra smirked as Date took out the guy, perhaps using more effort than Lyra, which made her even more proud. "Come on, we have to go," he commanded before speeding off. Lyra shrugged and followed after him, not really having an aim in this whole thing. As they searched through Iwagakure, Lexi couldn't help but feel bad.
"Did they kill all the civillians here?" she asked with a sympathetic tone to her voice.
"Probably ... but that's life ... if you'll pardon the pun," Lyra replied with a small smile at her own 'joke'.
"That's sick! Shinobi are too selfish these days ... especially those with power. Those are the ones I despise."

It wasn't long before Date had ordered them all under cover, where they watched from above the girl from before battling a girl with pink hair. There was a large explosion, and the girl was knocked back.
"On my mark we go and surprise attack the woman fighting Tifa, got it?" 
"Oh, rescuing your lost puppy? Of course, that was on my to do list today (!)" she quipped before jumping out of the shadows. She reckoned the woman had been taken care of already, so didn't bother waiting. Lexi followed close behind her of course.

"Hey, you okay?" Lyra asked, holding out her hand to the girl. She took it with kindness and let Lyra help her up, before pointing to the smoke.
"It's ... there!"
"What's there?"
*"LOOK!"*

*Tifa Warholic* *vs Una Ell'kra l* Part 5
_Opposites attract_

Tifa let out a war cry as she charged straight for Una, moving at the speed of the Body Flicker Technique. All that could be seen was a flaming rocket spiralling towards the woman. However, she of course chose her jutsu for a reason. Una spat out a wall of water to prevent Tifa's technique from even coming close.


"Have fun getting past that. Now, where's my ciggarette?" Una smiled as she kept the wall going, while similtaneously reaching for a ciggarette in her pouch. At this point, Tifa had smashed into the water wall, her fire kick easily extinguished. However, that was part of her plan. 
*"The Roar of the Lion's Fist!!"* she screamed as she jumped in the sky, ready to use her technique again. 
"Oh not this shit again!" Una groaned as she stopped her jutsu and lit her ciggarette, waiting for Tifa's move. To her surprise yet again, the girl dissapeared in a flash and appeared straight behind Una. "That teleporting stuff again?"
"EAT IT!" Tifa smashed her fist into Una, but was met with a large explosion that sent her flying back. A large amount of smoke formed, but Tifa felt someone elses presence as she stood up ...


"Hey, you okay?" A girl with similar coloured hair to hers but more wavy walked up to her. She held out her hand to Tifa, which she took with gratitude. However, she had glanced over to the smoke and saw a flash of a glowing seal. It couldn't be ... Una didn't have one too, did she?!
"It's ... there!"
"What's there?"
*"LOOK!"* 

"Hi guys!" Una smiled as the smoke cleared, only to reveal her partner in battle - Bahamut. It was a demonic dragon with metallic armor that easily dwarfed them all at roughly 30 ft tall. "This is Bahamut, and he's come out to play! It seems that girl in rags and this mega cliche has too!" she smiled as she pointed over to the boy in the shadows with silver hair. "Come on, get out here! Join the party!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 19, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Dragons

Date's eyes widened as the woman summoned the huge armored dragon and called him out.  _Lyra... Tifa... they're in deep shit right about now.  I guess I've gotta play the hero_.  He performed several handseals before slitting his thumb and planting his hands in the ground.  There was a huge burst of smoke that caught the attention of Una and Bahamut.  However, Date was a sneaky one.  He used a partner jutsu, performing the Shunshin with both him and Reshiram.  When the smoke cleared there was nothing there, but from the other side, Reshiram flew in with date on his back.  Date rained down explosive kunai upon Una, hoping to catch her off guard with a surprise air raid.  After that Reshiram double back around and Date followed up with a fireball jutsu, before the dragon made a sharp turn and flew toward the girls.  Date jumped off of the dragon's back and stood next to them, waiting to see what the woman would do.


----------



## River Song (May 19, 2011)

Laix;38540096
Lyra Murasaki[/B said:
			
		

> _Defiant much?_
> 
> Lyra stopped her spam once she saw that the explosion had hit the target. The girl commented that Lyra was good, in which Lyra couldn't help but smile. "Thanks - I wish I could say the same," she chuckled as she reached for her pouch. _Now I just need to wipe my hands so th-_
> "You'll have to watch out! Those projectiles could be the death of me ..." Lyra's thoughts were interrupted by the girl rushing forward and gripping her hand. She began to wither away and die, instantly alerting Lyra that it was simply genjutsu. However, the girl just made a fatal mistake.
> ...



She was pissed.

First things first, she took out a kunai and slashed it acros her hand letting the blood drip out. Hopefuly the poison was in the red stream that was falling from her hand.

"Well you obviously didn't do your homework. I told you this was a leather corset didn't I. Weel to be specific is vegatable tanned leather, oiled with mink oil. It is completely waterproof! And another thong I'm fucking tired of you being so bloody judgemental based on looks. I may be a complete bitch but i actualy take the actuakl people into acount. Just because I'm young, I'm bad. I wear a corset,I'm a whore. Well lets see you can't be judgemental based on someone's looks if you can't see them!  she ran towards her and raised her leg nefore crashing it down onto her head. "Nerio!"

this had about a one in ten chance of blinding her.


----------



## Laix (May 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Naive as usual._*

*"I honestly suggest you don't get lippy with me missy," Lyra scolded as she listened to the girl mention how her corset was waterproof. "It doesn't make much of a difference. As long as it touches the skin, it's done for. Oh, and I suggest you don't cut yourself- it infects the skin and numbs that down, before slowly spreading through your nerves. You're going to have to perhaps slice off your arm or stop the chakra flow!" she explained, giving off the weakness to her poison but she didn't care. It would hopefully make her panick even more. Though, Lyra was lying there. Once the poison had spread through the skin, one could cut the skin so the poison would leak out from there. But of course, she wasn't going to mention the crucial part.

"Nerio!" the girl yelled as she swiftly lifted her leg above her head, before sending it crashing down towards Lyra's head. The girl quickly dropped to the floor and spread out her body, so the kick landed just between her legs. "And a little more!" Lyra whipped out her kunai laced with the poison, before taking a swipe at her legs.


*
Lyra Murasaki & Tifa Warholic*
_Children. Pfft.

_










---
​Tifa stood away to catch her breath, while Lyra watched Date launch a hopeless assault on Una and her 'pet'. "Date! It's pointless! Do you think a bunch of genin can take on probably someone on the level of a kage!?" she yelled, keeping her senses alert. 
"Tifa!" Kain called out from the debris as he jumped over a roof, barely avoiding the flames. "Are you okay? I heard the commotion ..."
"Yeah ... I'm okay ... nothing a little bandage won't fix," she breathed before coughing up a large amount of blood. The girl collapsed on the floor as Kain inspected her closely. Lyra shot around to see Tifa hurt, and quickly unhooked her pouch and kneeled down next to Tifa with it. 
"Looks like she's suffered some sort of internal injury ... I'll try and stop the bleeding for now. Lexi, fetch me the vitalitinian flos!" Lyra ordered as Lexi followed her commands.
"Here ya go," she handed the flower from Lyra's pouch using her mouth, before sitting next to her. Lyra turned to Tifa's summon, who seemed to be much more advanced then Lexi.
"Hey, you. Can you keep a watch out please?"
"Of course," Kain nodded before watching Una and Bahamut carefully as they battle against Date.

"One second," Una sighed as she took a puff out of her ciggarette. Bahamut simply expanded his wings over Una, blocking her from the explosive tags and the fireball, before soaring towards the group. "Bahamut here acts on his own free will. He's a legend - _literally_," she explained as she breathed out the smokey fumes, before stamping her ciggarette out on the floor. "Anyway, let's get rid of you two. I only want Tifa.* Storm Release: The Siren's Sadness!*" Una held her arm to the sky, casting her jutsu from before. Storm clouds gathered across the whole of Iwagakure as strikes of lightning struck randomly, while heavy rain began to pour down. She soon directed the lightning towards Bahamut, so each bolt would power him. 

"Go on Bahamut!" she cheered on her summon as it aimed to slice the group in half. Kain quickly stepped in front and released a flurry of fireballs, causing it to twist back into the sky. It was only then Una properly noticed the white dragon Date had brang with him. "Oi, you! The dragon! Try having a crack at Bahamut. I dare ya!" she smiled as the water below them soon began to build up. Just minutes later it would flood, and she could end it with _that_ ...


----------



## River Song (May 19, 2011)

*Rika*

Damn it she missed. The girl took out a weapon and took a swipe at Rika's legs. Luckily from the force of the kick she was able to propel herself up. This was not going well. Taking out an explosive tag. This was it, she was not going to lose. She fell down on Lyra pinning her down.

"Take this bitch" she said before placing a small mocking kiss on lyra's lips. She pressed the explosive tag on lyra's forehead before pressing her head against Lyra's.

"I Will Not Lose"


----------



## Burke (May 19, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_A lesson _

All while wondering the whereabouts of the two of his new teammates, Koji and Miho, Zettai also listened intently to the oddly rousing lesson that Shinosuke was giving, but perhaps it was his intense sharingan eye that was causing him to pay attention. It was so weird to have this usually insane man talking in such an... official way. Zettai found that he was actually helping him out alot.

Zettai cringed a bit when shinosuke had called his powerful element _lightning_. It was a common misconception made by many, but the truth that Zettai usually stressed was that his is the element of electricity...

It was then that shinosuke sensei sent a few questions his way to be answered. "When you insert that crystal into that even bigger node what's the desired effect? How did it feel? What were you thinking about?"

Zettai paused for a moment. "Well..." he took the crystal in his hand and rolled it around a bit before screwing it back into the holder on his necklace, and then holding and looking some more. "This things called the Catalyst Crystal... an... artifact, a relic, passed down to the ... _true_ successors of the head of my clan. It was invented by the founder of our clan... she used it as the base for our entire _electric_ moveset" He managed to stress that last part. 

Zettai was impressed if not a bit put off by his sensei's quest for knowledge. "What it does is... it acts as a sort of energy supplier to increase my performance. For me, for now, it will act as a gateway to access my clans most revered of moves...  but... im not even supposed to be using it now... I have to learn this move called Overcharge before i can even try and comprehend it." He grimaced at the sight of his torn shirt as he followed by removing it. "Frankly, im too weak to use it to its full potential... which is sorta why i lost control..." 

He reached into his pack and retrieved a new black undershirt, this sort of thing happens alot. He also decided to take the time to re apply the gauze to his forarms, he had not done so since they were destroyed that morning. "As for what i felt..." he began again as he wrapped up his arms. "A surge of power... like a great overload... i couldnt exactly control myself, but um... my mind was kinda one track at that point... all i could think about was the goal..." He finished as he tightened the gauze and examined it.


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Date Uchiha LT*
> 
> Date used his expertise with a katana in order to counter her.  He smiled to himself as she aimed with a lightning type attack.  This would make things easier.  He swiped downward with his sword, creating a powerful wind blade.  The blade cut through her lightning, being her element's weakness, and batted her claws to the side, which gave him a chance to perform the Shunshin and escape.  He appeared above her and fired down upon her with a fireball jutsu.



*Kei Aosuki: LT*

Kei smiled when he countered her attack with a wind attack, so he wasn't a hopeless genin that she thought he was. He was actually smart, but not as smart as her. Kei dodged out the way before it could even knock her claw out her hand and then she smiled when she smelled him above her...And the smell of fire...He did not know, even as an Aosuki...She was still a Fennikkusu...

Kei used her body replacement at last minute, switching herself with a barrel of water. Causing a huge steam cloud, while the steam cloud was forming. Kei smirked as she jumped above him and used Durga...

The claws separated from the actual paws in the air and acted like whips, Kei used it to make a circle around Date in midair where he couldn't possibly be as fast as her...With Spark anything that she landed on was increasing her speed by tenfolds...

As the claws of Durga separated and formed around Date, Kei pulled them so it could come closer. When it touches Date...He be nicely executed...


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 19, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "I am not in the mood to give tours anyway, so I see you guys later or not is cool with me. I guessed you already hate for living away from my home village but I am not put of Fuzen. Akina if you need me, you know to find me or just howled." He growled at Spike to followed him out the door with the other brown wolf he had already summon. As Spike passed Diana on the way out he stop in his tracks lifed his hind leged and pee on Diana than run after Hakro and the brown lean wolf. Hakro started laughing, he was thinking good boy Spike, I give you a treat later. "That Diana does not know anythng about her. Maybe next time I will give her my throne to her." Spiked bark as they walked back to the forests of Fuzen to meet up with Cheza.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana grumbled as Hakro passed by giving a face of disgust. Then out of no where his dos lifted its leg and peed on her dress. She was so shocked it just did that it got away with his master. She then regained her senses. She narrowed her eyes in pure hatred. Dust started to rise. Violet stepped back in caution and Darius was looking for a place to hide. She did nothing though as they followed Akina out of the office of the Kage. Thats when Diana's self control was then lost as she exploded in one burst an explosion was created by her powers. As the dust cleared it Turned out Violet protected them with a water shield. Diana was now fuming mad. "That mut how dare it pees on a dress worth more than it and his master combined!" she shouted. She then turned her attention to her dress and looked at the stain. Using her powers she extracted the urine from it then threw it not caring who it hit. "Akina during this tour we must go see where you brother is as i need to repay his flea bag for its little gift with interest." she said. Violet sweatdropped.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina sighed as this was ptting more stressed on herself, she bite her thumb to make it bleed as she summon Pegusas. As a white horse with a hrn and wings appeared in a smoke. "Go find my brother and make him stay where he is at the moment." "Atleast your friends did not called me a chick, I am a dude and I look like this. I see you soon." He could tell something ws wrong as he took to the skiyes as he know where Hakro ws and know where he lived. "What is so special about the dress, or that I am not that girly at all. Follow me, but you are going to hate any of the places in Fuzen." She lead them out of the city of Fuzen to the forests of Fuzen. They reached a two story cabin in the middle of no where. "Cheza, where did Hakro went to?" "He is up in the moutains training" Cheza said. "Then we wait for his return for the moment." "I cn offer you something to eat or drink if you wish" Cheza said.

*Hakro Ezel*

"I am getting know where with my training for me to go back to Suna to set the people free." He was brething hrd as he retrcted his metal wolf claws back into the brss knuckles. Spike and the brown wolf summoning look upward to see a flying hprse nd howled to telled them where they are on the moutin side. Pegusas lands a few miles away and trots up too them. "I hope you were not crized by Diana, you are one fine horse." Pegusas neighs before speaking, "They are looking for you and Spike about something that happen." "They know the moutain pass they cn come up or I could come down. I need some wter anyway, I give it a shot t flying anyway." His wolf summiong dissappeared  and Spike got on Hakro's back. Hakro got on Pegusas back to fly back to the cabin in the forests of Fuzen, he may pulled a trick on someone if everything went well or it could come crashing down on him.


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2011)

Ikuto Uchiha, Shana Uchiha, Marta Fuyibayashi and Jackson Marthadel












*
Begin-*

"So you think me dead at your feet, eh?"

Ikuto smirked as the all of them dashed towards all swinging their fist at him flurry of jutsu were thrown at him, Ikuto and Shana had made a fireball jutsu while Marta had mixed it with her Kamaitachi technique. The man soon laughed and clapped his hands together and soon with a quick spread a spear of light had emerged completely out of his hands  as he threw it and nullified the jutsus completely. Soon following with the spear like jutsu hurling towards them at incredible speed, Ikuto tried to dodge by sadly the spear had pierced his leg. Jackson soon moved towards Shana with chidori charged in his had he soon smirked and with a little power up he changed the jutsu to Riakiri and pounded her at her stomach. Luckily Shana had blocked it with a chidori she made and lessen the impact. 

Soon they slammed the ground and lightning spread everywhere. Jackson soon just a shadow clone technique and had held down Marta before she finished her hand signs. Jackson was soon under her and her kicked her chin with all the strength he could bare, Sending her airborne he soon shadowed her, he had landed every hit he could make before pounding her downwards, and sending her smashing towards the ground. Jackson did a 360 spin in teh air and had landed a powerful kick on Marta's chest.

The impact was great and she spit out blood as soon as the jumped out of her. Ikuto had ripped the blade out his leg and had thrown it back at the man the man spread his hands and a dark portal like attack was shown the spear entered from one side and came out the next. The spear soon stopped after hitting the mountain. The darkness element, The man smirked as he created the rasengan once more, this time it turned dark, he had added the darknedd element, but then he added light, creating the twilight element...

He with out a time to hesitate and Ikuto a sitting duck cause of a pierced leg,he had connected the twilight rasengan into his chest soon exploding and causing and extremely large amount of paint to course his body. He fell to his knees and the said:

"I've... lost?"

"Horribly."


----------



## Cjones (May 19, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

"I believe the reason there's no trains from the Land of Ships to Konoha is because of the short distance  between the two. Atleast, that's what I remember hearing as a child." Miho spoke hoping to provide an answer to Zettai's question. Though it would make things much more conveint if there were faster ways of transportation to get there she couldn't help, but enjoy running across the terrain.

One of those simple pleasures that a person had in life.

Running at a brisk pace, the young shinobi had managed to cover a decent amount of ground. In the distance the loud sound of the horn of ships docking and pulling off from port could be heard indicating that their location was soon to appear in their sights. 

"We're to seek out the W.N.S.A HQ once we reach our destination."


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She didn't understand at all what he had meant. Her father was the devil? This made no sense, no fucking sense at all! Thalia screamed as she tried to rip free from the grasp of the genjutsu, however it was hopeless. Midnight smiled.

"Well, now you know. Now that I've finished explaining to you all the secrets in your life, what ar---" Thalia's eyes flared.

"Just shut the hell up! None of this can be true, none of this! I'm not related to the devil, I don't have other brothers and sisters, my dad didn't chose someone else over our family, It's all a lie!"

"Is that so? Then what explanations do you have? Didn't you ever question how you were able to survive that jutsu that no one has survived in hundreds of years made by the Jashinists? It was because of your god side of the family. Since your dad is a god you are a Demi-God, and due to that you were able to survive the immortality jutsu."

"My dad is not a god! He's far from it! If he truly was a god then he would help all of the people he cared for, he wouldn't separate his priorities! If he truly is a god then he'd be able to please everyone!"

"Well let me rephrase that. Your dad and I are the children of two gods, making us full gods in our own right, but we aren't as strong as the original gods. Nether the less since we are still full gods that makes you a Demi-God."

Thalia started to shed a few tears, none of this was possible, the only god that there could be was Jashin!

"I'm no god anything! I think I would have known if I was a long time ago! Stop trying to make things up for your own purpo---"

Suddenly she couldn't talk, as if her mouth were constrained shut. She tried to yell but she couldn't. Midnight had his hand held out forward looking at her.

"Listen kid..." 

He pulled out a sword and approached her. Thalia just kept thinking before he pierced her chest that it was just a genjutsu, just a genjutsu. As the sword pierced her chest a bright light enveloped her and the darkness faded, and she was back in the village of Iwagakure again. However she still couldn't move, and the sword was inside of her.

"What I'm telling you now is real. You are the daughter of a god, and the sooner you accept this the better." 

She tried to yell but she couldn't. He then ripped the sword from her chest down to her  right hip, and then towards her left hip, making a wound on her torso in the shape of a backwards "L". 

Blood started to spill out as Midnight withdrew the sword. He lowered his other hand and she could finally move again, although she was in no shape to do so. Thalia collapsed to the ground and Midnight just turned away.

"I'd finish the job, but I just can't do that yet. Well until next time, my niece." 

With that Midnight jumped away, leaving Thalia all alone, bleeding on the ground horrible. She tried to crawl but she was afraid if she moved to much then her lower half may fall off. So instead she just lay there, waiting for help.

_'So helpless.'_


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei watched as Ikuto and Thalia took a head and Date and Lyra, and some other random chick started to fight. Her and her brother were bored. Really bored, and she had sighed. She had risked her mother life for this. She had better things to do, but Kyo smiled and lead her away from everything. They followed Ikuto for the simple fact that they were teammates...Well that what Kei considered

Kyo groaned but they watched

As the Uchiha got the shit kicked out of him...

"This is who I chose to protect you?"Kyo asked himself as he watched the boy

Kei sighed but smiled,"I don't need protetion brother...I need a weapon to strike down my enemies!"she smiled,"...But I think we should help don't cha think??"

Kyo sighed as he drew out his sword and then slightly removed it from it sheath, Kei used spark to capture Ikuto and lead him over to a safe place. She placed him over so bushes and smiled warmly at him

"You were great..."Kei smiled before turning back around and Kyo had the whole area covered in wires that him and Kei could only see...

"I am not much for capturing wounded prey...Buuuuttttt....You are an asshole and I think Ikuto don't mind right Kei?"Kyo said ooking over to his sister as she put on durga...

The claw sparked up..

"Not at all~"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 19, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina sighed as this was ptting more stressed on herself, she bite her thumb to make it bleed as she summon Pegusas. As a white horse with a hrn and wings appeared in a smoke. "Go find my brother and make him stay where he is at the moment." "Atleast your friends did not called me a chick, I am a dude and I look like this. I see you soon." He could tell something ws wrong as he took to the skiyes as he know where Hakro ws and know where he lived. "What is so special about the dress, or that I am not that girly at all. Follow me, but you are going to hate any of the places in Fuzen." She lead them out of the city of Fuzen to the forests of Fuzen. They reached a two story cabin in the middle of no where. "Cheza, where did Hakro went to?" "He is up in the moutains training" Cheza said. "Then we wait for his return for the moment." "I cn offer you something to eat or drink if you wish" Cheza said.



*Diana*"What is so special about the dress, or that I am not that girly at all. Follow me, but you are going to hate any of the places in Fuzen." Diana heard Akina ask. Diana's ears perked up on this. She slowly turned her head to her. "This dress is one of my favorites plus its very expinsive though i didn't buy it it is just made of things that cost a lot plus its the only one i have left since everything that happened in Kiri." she said. "Its not that you aren't girly enough its just you probaly don't know what its like to own something like this as most kunoichi don't since most don't care about cloths since they will probaly be ripped or torn in battle but with my ability i can afford to care." she said. 

*Darius*

Darius watched his sister's antics shaking his head in disbelief. All this reaction over a dress yet he knew she would react like that. She was raised high classed so her looks mattered to her making her a rather unusual ninja. "Ok everyone lets all calm down here." Violet said trying to calm them all down. She then looked at Akina. "So where are we going and do we get a brochure?" she said enthustiatically. Darius's eye twiched. How could she make it sound as though they were on vacation? She was an unbelivable person. How did she make it to the rank of Mizukage? Was it  all rigged or an accident?

*Solidad*

Solidad walked in to her dressing room after a job well done. She started taking off her make up. "Yes Damon what do you want?" she said sensing Damon. She looked behin her to seem him leaning on the door frame. She smiled as he said nothing before turning back to her mirror. As she took off her jewelry she stopped and looked at her lapis lazuli bracelet. This was the only one she never took off for her life depened on it plus it was the Petrova clan signature jewel. She looked at it amazed by how the blue stones dazzeled in the sun. "Have you heard what's happened in the elemental countries?" Damon asked her. She raised an eyebrow. "Not really after all i never really pay attention to news." she said. Damon nodded knowing her well. "They are under new conntrol with even Kiri being destroyed." he calmly said as though it were no big news. Solidad saw this differently. She stood up and quickly face him. "What did you say? Impossible. What has been going on there." She said though Damon did not respond. How could the elemental countries fall like that. "Konoha and this village called Fuzen still remain." he said.
Solidad eyed him. That was not any better only Konoha and some newby village remained? She could see them falling soon.


----------



## Kenju (May 19, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *

*Prologue*



There is a legend..

Long Ago in the distant side of the earth..

There existed a village, a large village similar to the ones that exist now.

The people of the village lived happily amongst each other, without the violence or war that happens today.

This village is called, Silene.

One day, Silene and it's people are attacked by a dragon, bring upon death and destruction in it's path.

After the first blow, the dragon leaves and makes a nest near a spring by the village. In order to prevent the dragon from attacking yet again, the villagers would send out a sheep to be offered to the dragon.

If no sheep were found, then young maidens would be offered instead. The victim is chosen by drawing lots.

One time, this happens to be the princess. The monarch begs for her life to be spared, but to no avail. Just as she is about to be consumed, there _he_ appeared.

A man,  Saint George with his horse and and his mighty weapon, _*Ascalon*_..

​
------

The Saint of Fuzen, Setsuko Shirou, is rushing hastily from branch to branch. His feet are hitting the pieces of trees so hard that they snap off in his trail. The rush he is in right now is too obvious to be unnoticed. What's also key here is that he is not in the Fuzen village right now. He is far off from there, far off from his home and friends. 

Only he himself dashes alone through forests without any sign of stopping. 

The reason he's outside the village is not because of a mission, instead it's his own personal mission. One without money or rank being involved. A girl resides in the location he is headed. This is a person that he has met before coming into Fuzen, before his old village was completely whipped out.

He's gotten word from that girl of attacks on her village and her life. It is that sole reason that he is in such a hurry. Perhaps if he were a normal person he would have long passed out, but no, not with a Saint such as him.

Eventually, the boy stops and lands on the grass below. With a solid heart, he steps upon the hill and looks down to the village below.

'_.....Nothing has changed in the place at all. It would be hard to tell if this place was in any sort of danger. It's been awhile, since I've visited here,.... Silene..... _'


----------



## Burke (May 19, 2011)

*Zettai LT*

"Should be just up here..." Zettai voiced as the pair of them continued along at their fast pace which they were able to keep up due to the short distance. Ahead, the path went up a bit, obscuring the town until they got to the top.

_"Oh well..."_ Zettai thought as they crested the hill, and got their first view of the port, which, of course, looked like a port, and not the illicit island Zettai imagined. He looked out over faded rooftops and dirt roads as his nose was met with a strong smell, and his ears with the sounds of a bustling seaside. _"definetly not an island..."_

From there, Zettai and Miho walked along the path onwards into the port town. Along the way, Zettai definetly did notice that there were mainly women here, the occasional sea dog, or old bartender, but for the most part, it was just ... "women"... 

*"Ey, watch yer step you little urchin..." *a commanding voice with only a ting of femininity erupted as Zettai brushed against someone. 

"uh..." Zettai uttered as he turned and got full view of the overall wearing, twobyfour carrying, short cropped hair having woman that called out.

*"Weh-hell!"* She suddenly changed her tone when she saw the two of them. *"Ninjas, in our port... Denna told me yall'd be comin, big problem we got here."*

"And we're here to solve it." Miho stated.

*"Izzat so..." *She looked stern as she diverted back to Zettai, and with her twobyfour free hand, clasped Zettai's. *"Then my names Bo."*

"A-a pleasure." Zettai said, unsure.

She then squeezed tighter and brought him in. *"You both better be able to bring my son back, you hear?"* Her voice was very low and serious now.

"Y-yes, of course." he managed trying to ignore the pain in his hand.

Her face lit up again with that two teeth missing smile. *"Good ta hear." She followed this by pointing down the way. "Denna is at the HQ, thats down the path a piece then past Sals place, across from that old bar lookin place, and then its on yer third left... cant miss it!"* She finished as she gave a nod and continued on.

_"s-son?"_ Zettai thought for obvious reasons as he turned to Miho. "Cmon, lets go."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

"You don't need a mp to figuer what to do in this city you just hve to know what is going on at the time." She had her stff thumbing on the ground as she heard Diana's comments about her dress. "You could come if you wnt it is really nice wear you go" Cheza sid s she hide one of her bracelts that had the gem of kiri in it. "We are fine Cheza, we are at my brothers cabin at the mment." what she heard from Diana got on her nerves, "You should not cared about a stupid dress, you should becaring for your life that youstill have." She whistles shrilly, as Pegusas lands throwing Hakro into a tree. "So you do you want to go to the skies me or you Diana." Pegusas did not want to get into this at lt. Hakro pushed himself off the tree with Spike on his back. "You don't need to tell me what is going on Cheza or anyone else in the area. Revenge and trouble." "I am not getting into this at the moment Hakro" Cheza said as she went inside the cabin slamming the door behind her. Hakro becme serious as he looked at Diana and Darius waiting for a responsed to the revenge part.


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2011)

Jackson Marthadel

Oh~?
 He smirked as he saw the two most interesting targets he has encountered all day. 

"Why if it isn't the children of the Fuzenkage! Why would two of the biggest piss ants be here for? To kick my ass? Really? Is that it? Truly? HA!"

He soon burst into laughter. He was just facing target, after target, after target, after worthless shitty target.

"You know you two remind me of some asshole I met awhile ago. It was about 10 years ago, by the name of.... Byoji? Gyoji? Who ever he was he was about as pathetically weak as you two look. Though at least he had a interesting curse about him."

He took his hat off and bowed as he said.

"Let me introduce myself, I'm Jackson Marthadel. Vice-Commander of the Branded."

He smirked as he repeated the same words from before to them

"Please to meet a soon to be dead corpse~!"


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

The two kids long ago taught themsveles how to take insults, not everyone liked their mother, not everyone loved their father, and few people actually cared about their uncle. But Kyo and Kei just smiled, this was their job to. They were the Fuzenkagura kids, and that what they pride themselves on next to their battle skills. Kyo smiled as he saw his sharp wires almost take up the whole area before them...

Kei first stepped up,"Greetings Jackson...I am Kei Aosuki..Seconded born of the kage children...Its a pleasure to meet you."she bowed and smiled polietly,"You injured my weapon, it very dear to me...I am sorry but me and Kyo will make it quick~"

Then she stepped back and Kyo bowed with his right arm,"I am Kyo Aosuki..First born..Oldest of the Fuzenkagura children...I wish you kindly if you don't speak so badly of our deceased uncle...He is still a touchy subject to us and our mother. And pathetic ugly, sicking person like yourself should not usher the name that is 10 times more cleaner then your unforgiving sight. Your mouth make every word you say dirty..Don't you agree Kei?"

Kei smiled,"Yes it surely does...Now sir...Can you please keep silent as I rip your guts from your intestines??"Kei smiled kindly


----------



## Kenju (May 19, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She didn't understand at all what he had meant. Her father was the devil? This made no sense, no fucking sense at all! Thalia screamed as she tried to rip free from the grasp of the genjutsu, however it was hopeless. Midnight smiled.
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame LT*

Although Thalia probably didn't know it, Tsugita was following her for some time now. He was quite good at concealing his presence. He didn't let her know he was following her simply because she didn't ask for help. Or rather, he just didn't at all.

Tsugita was hiding the entire time inside a building while Thalia was in her battle. However, the enemy most likely already knew he was there. The Aburame listened and watched everything, yet he didn't lift a finger at all. 

Finally, when the strange man was gone, Tsugita revealed himself. 

"Ah Thalia-san, that must have been a crushing moment for you."

The boy said as he walked up to her and leaned down. Even when his comrade was hurt, the boy still had that same gentle smile.

"He put you in a real bad shape I see too. You should be more careful next time."

Tsugita lifted the girl and placed her on his shoulders.

"It's a good thing I decided to follow you, eh Thalia-san?"

He began to sneak off with her, trying not to be seen and trying not to open her wounds more as he walked.


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel*

"Please, kid"

He sighed as his smirk turned into a frown as soon as he saw what they were up too. That blade he has, is special. So is the girls claws. He smirked as he said.

"I'm know as the Extremist, and I'm not gonna take it easy on you, just because you're the Fuzenkages child. Soo... let's start with something like..."

A dark hole like attack soon wrapped around the two's legs and they started to slowly get swallowed into that pool of darkness.

"Behold. My ability to manipulate the darkness around you. It there's the tiniest bit of shadow or darkness around I can manipulated to my use."

He placed his hands into his pockets and smirked once more as his yellow eyes glowed.

"I'll toy with the "great" fuzen children for awhile. Your turn~"


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She looked up and saw Tsugita. She gritted her teeth, she shouldn't need saving from her teammates. After he placed her on his shoulders she didn't look at him, just looked away. 

"Not my fault Genjutsu is my weakness. I hate people who use tricks like that to get an advantage over the enemy."

_'Although with that said I'm not even sure I could do something to him even if he were to use something other then genjutsu.'_ 

"Also I think you should be good. He told me he was able to sense me the moment I entered the village, so it must be the same for you. He must of just not seen you as a threat. Still I'd tell you to be careful, especially since I don't want my legs to be separated from my body."

She then bit her lip, was this the extent of her power? If she goes up against a Genjutsu user she's useless? No, she had to find a way to defeat Genjutsu if she were to go up against a Genjutsu user. She remembered when he stabbed her. It had created a lot of pain and shock in her mind, and afterwords the genjutsu had broken. Does she just need to inflict a injury on herself? She thought it over, it may be worth a try.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 19, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date smirked as she sent her claws around him in a circle.  She had obviously not learned.  He spun in a circle, releasing a circular burst of wind that scattered the claws around the battlefield, away from him.  Even is she didn't use her element, her attack was still deflected by his.  When the steam cleared Kei was gazing into the crimson eyes of the Sharingan.  He smirked and held out his Ryukiba before him.  "Let's see what you can do, Aosuki-chan.."


*Date Uchiha*
Escape

Date looked back at Lyra.  "Idiot!  You don't think I know that?  I'm giving you two an opening to escape!  Take care of 'em Reshi!"  The white dragon shot toward Lyra and Tifa at a blazing speed and caught them both.  It took off into the sky, flying swiftly away from the fight.  Date looked back at Una.  "You said yourself you didn't care if me or Lyra live, you were just after Tifa.  Well...  I'm not going to let you have her.  I can't allow you to capture her."  He held out both of his elemental swords before him Onitsume glowing with a red chakra that looked similar to electricity and Ryukiba glowing with a powerful purple aura.  He knew he wasn't going to beat her.  But... if he could stall her long enough for Tifa and Lyra to make it out of there...  That was all he really needed to do.

_Tifa...  I'm sorry._


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei and Kyo were still back to back, the wires were all around them and the area. To make sure that even if he gets though, that they still had a fighting chance. When he started to manipulate the shadows, Kei smirked. This was her chance to shine, she looked back at Kyo who looked back at Kei...Kei smiled widen as she okayed something with Kyo..

"That you for being so poilet...I did not know an orger like you had manners...But it seems you do...Kei its your turn.."Kyo said and thats when Kei disappeared

"Since darkness is your thing...I guess we should brighten it up don't you think Kei?"Kyo asked and that was when Kei had used shadow walk to teleport behind Jack shadow and smile as she then used an electric barrier over him, making his shadow disappear and the darkness around him disappear..

The darkness withdrew as Kei powered it up like a huge nightlight, she jumped into the air and landed on a wire and next to her was Kyo...

Now he couldn't get out without damaging his nervous, the wires began to slowly let Kyo down...

"Lets make things brighter!"Kei smiled and Kyo nodded

"Correct~ Firework!"Kyo whole body lit up into one piercing damaging light of heat...This move was to damage the person retinas causing server pain in the eyes, the victim would either suffer a blinding piercing light or complete darkness in their eyes for a certain amount of time~~~


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel*

He was slightly blinded, but he needed to to is rub his eyes a bit and soon the light and everything else was visible again. The shockes in his body were easily taken care of, he used his ability to manipulate lightning to calm the electrical surges running across his body, as for the light he used a strong medical type jutsu on his eyes, regaining his sight


"Did I also mention that light was one of my abilities? No matter how much you try to blind me the light will always return to my eyes.But not bad. Bullshit move, but not bad."

He soon took a small kunai with a seal on it and threw it to the a top mountain.

"I believe history tell about this technique."

He was soon away from the kid and at a high place, looking down at the boys as he yelled at them.

"Well! And I think that You've also heard of this technique in history."

He soon did a few hand seals at impressive speed and threw a fire dragon shaped fireball at the sky. The sky soon got cloudy, darker and darker. As he smirked and did a few more and sign and charges his right hand with lightning. The skies weren't ready yet so he waited until they were.

He kick the shuriken back to his arms and looked down at the kids.


----------



## Kenju (May 19, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She looked up and saw Tsugita. She gritted her teeth, she shouldn't need saving from her teammates. After he placed her on his shoulders she didn't look at him, just looked away.
> 
> ...



*Tsugita Aburame LT*

The smiling gentlemen walked around through the areas he thought was safest as he listened. Just as she said, he was trying to move around so much that her body would be separated. Though, this also makes him worry of what to do when an enemy appears. Of course, he won't be able to battle them so he'll have to run. Which would probably rip her in half...if that's the case....

"Genjutsu really is a troublesome thing, Thalia-san. It'd be best to avoid them if possible. "

The Aburame stated with eyes scanning around carefully. 

"...Did you know, Thalia-san? To get out of a Genjutsu, one needs to disrupt the flow of the caster's chakra in your body. "

After saying that, several chakra bugs crawl from his shirt and onto his face.

"These bugs of my clan eat on chakra, which you could say is another way of disrupting the flow of chakra.. "

They were finally making it out of the village, without attracting any attention.


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

They didn't flinch when he just rubbed his eyes and miraculous his eyes were healed. Kei looked at Kyo and shrugged. This man wasn't a human at all..That just mean that they had to damage his eyes even more until the simple fact that he would become blind. They weren't going to die here and that the simple fact..They had so much to do before some cock sucker was going to put them under...

Kei looked at the man that was charging his right hand...

"Chidori?"Kei asked out loud,"The one that Sasuke Uchiha used and my father knew??"

Kyo sighed as he looked at the sky,"Kei..."

Kei smiled,"Got it big bro....Durga...Growl..."

"Phoenix..Spread your wings..."

Durga on Kei hands began unlock and made the whole paw look bigger as the lighting inside it began to twirl around. Kyo rose up his sheath and a huge flaming wing came tiring out and a few wires were now on fire giving out their location that was all around the area...

"Nyan...Its hot.."


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel*

With a smirk, he raised his hands into the air. And the lightning soon rushed towards the sky. The area got darker and darker as a huge dragon made of light appeared behind him. He laughed... If they wanted to save the other three they would need to escape, but he wasn't done just yet, his shadow clones were still in effect and they soon rushed towards the Jack.

"You know what to do."

"You have to tell me twice."

The clone bit his hand and started giving out hand seals and slammed his hand towards the ground.

"It about time we summon history back to life! Come forth Chief Toad!"

A huge toad with a blade of it back and a serious look on his face appeared behind the original and the Kirin.

"Chief Toad and proud descendant of Gamabunta is here!"

"Shut the hell up"

"KIRIN!"

The one threw down his Kirin and and with an impact the lightning came down and destroyed the area.

Jackson had jumped on top of the toad and said.

"Think they're alive."


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2011)

*Midnight*

He saw the clouds gather and a giant lightning blast crash down. He sighed, what could Jackson possibly be up to now?

He quickly dashed ontop of the toads head along side of him saying "Was it really necessary to go that far? I think a more simple, and less flashy technique could take out the ones that you were battling. Or were you just trying to show off?"

He looked at where the technique had hit, nothing but a giant dust cloud was there. Surly nothing could have survived a direct hit from something like that.


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei was wrong it wasn't Chidori...It was Kirin...Her whole heart sneaked and then looked back at her brother as she positioned Durga in the air. Kyo watched and closed his eyes as he knew that this was the only thing right about now she could do. Kei smiled warmly at her brother as Durga began to lighting up...She was scared that she was going to lose her life but she knew if it was for the sake of Fuzen..

She would do it...

"...."Kyo looked at her as he watched the storm clouds come down...

"Trust me big bro...Run with Ikuto to safety~"she purred casuing Kyo to nod. His sword wings propelled him faster than ever as he scooped up Ikuto and flew of as fast as he could. Kei smiled as she watched as the dragon come down with firece might...

"Lighting Null.."Kei whispered as the dragon hit the Durga and then her. She was acting like a conductor for the dragon, her Aosuki blood nulling off most of the lighting it could and letting the rest hit her. Kei took the damage and she slowly sneaked into the ground..

*BOOM!!!!*

Kei laid there on the ground...Her body numbed up...She was actually powered up by that move but it was way to much for her to handle causing her body to begin to reject it and crash. The shockwave from that made Kyo topple over with Ikuto...But they were far enough where they weren't effected much...

_...Father...Mother....Did I make you proud_


----------



## Chronos (May 19, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel*

"I'm not called the extremist for nothing, Midnight. I'd like to show my enemies no mercy. And  if I have to do every single S rank on this Fuzen bitches, I'd gladly do it." 

He saw as the young girl was able to null the effect of the Kirin by an impressive amount. The chief toad was impressed as well, only one man was able to survive this technique and that man was Itachi Uchiha himself 

"Impressive, don't you think Midnight? The girl was actually able to stop S rank the technique with lightning null. BWAHAHAHHA!!!! That clan and their bullshit! I'm so exited."

He looked back at Midnight with a dark smirk crossing his lips as he said.

"Your turn, I'm about to use Senjutsu so please hold them of if possible I need time to summon the elders."


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2011)

*[Midnight]*

He looked down and noticed that the girl was done for. They could finish her off anytime they wanted to, but the other two that he had sensed earlier had escaped. He looked forward looking at the sky.

"Don't worry, that's what I do best." 

He then leaped off of the toads head as he quickly approached Kyo. He smiled as he made an invisible reflecting wall infront of Kyo, and it stretched out for miles, he couldn't get away. Midnight slowly approached him. 

"Did you guys think you could really escape? You all plan to take back this village, and when you figure out you don't have enough force you turn tail. Did you really think we wouldn't go after you?"


----------



## Kenju (May 19, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame LT*

After some time, Tsugita had managed to carry Thalia near Fuzen. He left her by herself near a waterfall for awhile, but he soon arrived with medical wrappings he had stolen from a Hospital in the village. He didn't do much physical action, only having the bugs carry it out.

In a short amount of time, he wrapped Thalia in the white wrappings carefully. He wasn't a medical expert so he wasn't completely sure if he was doing it correctly. However it seemed he had done well. Her naked body didn't seem to bother him at all, as he already had another girl.

"Well Thalia-san that seems to do it for now. I suggest you try not to move around too much. It won't look well having you snap apart in a heated battle."

Tsugita sat on a rock with the same smile.

"...By the way..that conversation you were having with that fellow...it's none of my business...so I won't pray into any details."


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She slowly tried to stand up as she looked at him. 

"Thanks, and yeah, I know, I won't try to, but once Hotaru looks at me and heals me I should be fine, but I just have no idea where he is. Oh well I guess it's my fault for deciding to move on ahead without any help."

She stretched out her arms as he mentioned that conversation. A frown appeared on her face, the bad memories of it all. Was it all really true? The more time she had to think about it the more likely it seemed to be. But no, she couldn't be related to a god could she? She slowly looked back at Tsugita again, not sure what to say.

"Thanks for not reacting like how most guys react when they see me partially naked. It's good to know that at least someone isn't like that." 

She gave him a short smiled but then changed her line of focus to the waterfall.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Is she CRAZY!?

_"W-What are you doing!?" Lyra cried after the girl gave her a mocking kiss, one that told her she was powerless. She hadn't felt like this in a long time ...
"I will not lose!" the girl yelled as if this was her last stand or something. Lyra didn't see it as a battle that serious, so found the girl to be exaggerating way to much.
*"GET OFF ME! N-Now!"* Lyra struggled to kick the girl off who had just stuck an explosive tag on her forehead. One at such close range would kill 'em both! The florist eventually managed to push off the girl, before taking the explosive tag and wrapping it around a kunai. She tossed it into the sky, but it didn't get very far. The girls were still hit by the explosion roughly three meters away, sending Lyra flying into the river.

_She's ... such an idiot! What sort of delusional bastard is like that!?_ she thought to herself as she managed to climb out of the water to the surface. Lyra lay drenched in water as she caught her breath, while picking a fish out of her hair. 

"Can I have the flower now?"
*
Tifa Warholic & Lyra Murasaki *
_Her pride._

Date looked back at Lyra.  "Idiot!  You don't think I know that?  I'm giving you two an opening to escape!  Take care of 'em Reshi!"   The white dragon shot toward Lyra and Tifa at a blazing speed and  caught them both.  It took off into the sky, flying swiftly away from  the fight.  
"Wait! Argh, you're such a dick! I'm not done here! I need to go an- oh forget it," she sighed, turning her attention back to the injured Tifa. "I guess I'll just play the shitty job of healer."
"It's a job that needs to be played Lyra," Lexi reminded Lyra of one's duties in battles as she sat next to the girl on the flying dragon.
"This guy is ... huge!" Kain smirked as he couldn't help but notice how big Reshiram had gotten. He wasn't far off from an actual dragon!

"Oh for fuck's sake. There is always a cunt that has to ruin it!" Una yelled as she took a few steps forward. This young genin had a lot of guts to be standing up to her, of all people. She held out her hands, forming a large ball of lightning that smashed the ground around her.
"Just get out my way!" she screamed before launching the attack. It grew in size, making it almost impossible to dodge.

*"Wind Release: Pressure Damage!"* a feminine voice yelled as a blast of wind stopped the attack from touching Date. A woman landed with long, blonde hair and a white doctors coat, along with a navy blue skirt and heels. She turned around, revealing herself to be someone that Date may know. "Date, you really need to stop with this. My daughter is out with here isn't she?"
"Oh this is just wonderful. My true target in it all, Edie Nakano has come to play. Oh be a dear and let's dance!" Una giggled as she licked the blood and dirt clean off her sword. "Mmmh, I can't wait!"
"Fuck off. Who's going to want to fight someone who picks on genin?"
"You're no different!" Una this time had Bahamut launch a vortex of slicing wind, perhaps stupidly if they knew Edie's main ability. The woman simply stopped the wind techinque with her hand, before sending it straight back to Bahamut but even more powerful. The creature took one swipe, slicing the technique to smithereens.

Lyra looked down at who had just arrived, and couldn't me more grateful. She recognized the blonde hair to be that Dr. Warholic from before. "Thank god for that. Hopefully she can heal this girl properly instead of me using some herbal remedies!"
"I think she's doing more to take care of Una right now," Lexi burst her bubble as she glanced back over towards Edie.
"That's Tifa's mother. If you think she won't do anything now, w-"
"Hi guys!" Una giggled as she appeared floating next to them. She had a large ball of lightning in her hand ready to crush them all. "I'll just kill you all now!"
"Please," Edie appeared next to the woman as she smashed her face in, sending her flying back down to the ground. A puff of smoke appeared as a clone of the woman jumped on to Reshiram, while the original jumped back down to the ground to deal with Una.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic & Lyra Murasaki*
_Hmph._

"Here, I'll take over sweety," The clone of Edie smiled to the group as it opened up Tifa's jacket to reveal her bare chest. Wow ... they really are huge aren't they?
"Thank you Doctor. I have some herbal remedies here that can be used to keep the wound healing," Lyra handed over the crushed flowers that she had prepared in a plastic cup, before letting out a well-needed sigh of relief. If Edie hadn't shown up, she didn't know what would've happened. 
"Say, Mrs. Warholic ... how did you know we was out here?" Kain asked, slightly curious.
"Well ... I was in Sunagakure working with the Kazekage to take care of the injured when I was told to head to Fuzen to collect some supplies. I didn't really want to go there due to ... a certain person, but either way I did. On my way, I sensed Tifa's chakra almost gone, and she was in Iwagakure which was strange," the clone explained as a bright, green aura formed around her hands pressed on Tifa's chest.
"That's ... almost a miracle! I'm so relieved ..." Lexi couldn't help but show her gratitude to Edie showing up when she did.

Meanwhile, down in the burning Iwagakure, Una was caught by Bahamut from her drop so only her cheek bone was broken. She touched her cheek, beginning to slowly heal the wound. "You ... bastards! I will get back at you _all_ ..." she whispered with a deadly intent.
"Come near these kids again, and I'll feed your head to my _cat_!" Edie roared before following on after Date, every step making a crack in the ground thanks to her anger right now. Una was set to launch an attack behind her back, but Date had already left a blazing inferno for her to take care of. Una released a wave of water that extinguished the attack in anger! She'd wasted the opportunity to finish the girl off! 

Edie came to where the others were to inspect their health. "I think I'll need a bit of help here ... *Summoning Jutsu!*" Edie slammed her hand against a wall, forming a swirling black seal with a certain engraving on it. A puff of smoke gathered the area as Edie's signature summoning Happy burst from the seal. He was still at his regular height of 4 feet tall and had that high-pitched voice, but he was wearing a typical knights armor this time and had a sword. 
"I came prepared Edie-chan!!" he beamed, giving a soldier's salute to his summoner.
"Hehe, you're too cute. Watch our backs while I take care of these kids," she ordered before kneeling next to Date and Lyra. "Are any of you guys hurt?"
Lyra reluctantly raised her hand, not wanting to be too much of a bother. 
"Well, I sprained my ankle earlier and I've put some herbs on to numb the pain and keep it going. However, I think I should get it treated ..." she explained as she pulled down her nylon socks. Edie nodded before beginning to heal her ankle with a bright pink aura. 
"Anyone else?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Uninjured

Date shook his head.  "I'm fine, how's Tifa?  Will she be okay?"  His face was solid, the face of a man, but his eyes held deep fear.  His fists were clenched so tight his palms were bleeding and his knuckles were white.  Now that Edie was here he knew that Tifa would be safe.  He needed to go and find the others.  Kyo, Kei, Thalia, Ikuto... he didn't know if any of them were hurt, or worse.  But first and foremost in his mind was Tifa.  He didn't even notice when Edie pulled off Tifa's shirt, he was staring at her face for any sign that she would wake up.  If you listened closely, you could hear him whispering.  "Please be okay.  Please be okay.  Please be okay..."


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki * 

Kyo was running with Ikuto but then he stopped when he felt a warm tingly feeling up his spine. He didn't have time to stop, he didn't want to stop. Kei needed him, how was she? Was she fine? Was she okay? Kyo had to know and find out, he threw Ikuto and some brushes...

"Damn idiot..."Ikuto cursed, "Getting all worked up and not doing shit..."

Kyo looked at Ikuto and then frowned before moving out. And that is when he felt it again. A tingly feeling coursing down his spine making him freeze up. What was that? Kyo looked around and slowly began to walk but then a huge toad blocked his path...

Shit...Looking up it was a man looking down at him...

Was he going to die?

That meant Kei didn't make it?

Kyo looked down, "...Kei..."Kyo mumbled before actually looking up at Midnight,"I'll never run from a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you!"

Kyo yelled,"MY PRIDE IS STRONGER THAN YOU! YOU PIECE OF SHIT! YOU GOT THAT YOU BITCH ASS friend!!!"Kyo yelled as he clenched his fist, "Because you know what I don't go slapping kids around! You got that you person who fucks mothers?! Did you fuck your own mother after you fucked your dad you daddy fucker!!?"

"Did I teach you that horrible language Kyo??" a voice called out and that when Kyo turned around to see his mother

Taiyou Minami....

"....Where is Kei...?"

Kyo looked down, "...She didn't follow me.."


----------



## Chronos (May 20, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel*

"Well, well, well. If it isn't the Fuzenkage herself. Would you mind getting out of the way."

He said as he summoned the elders, the elders saw who had summoned as they frowned, yet they did not argue or said anything. They saw under him and then looked up and mounted the man's shoulders and the man's eyes painted themselves and nature chakara had started to emanated inside him. Sage Mode was Active...

"How about I take that Uchiha out of your hands, kid? Unlike any other bastard I faced you, your sister and that Uchiha are the only one who can stop S ranks so far and I cant have that! So I want his eyes if you don't mind."

The chief did a few hand signs and shot a huge ball of water towards all of them as he looked at the clone and said.

"It's about time we show them how the jutsu of the past worked."

"I agree."

The clone rushed towards them at the top of his speed.


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki*
*Kind Mother*​
Taiyou smiled when the man stepped forward and her smile was one of evil and Kyo knew that. He had left his sister so he could save that piece of shit behind him. Damn it. Why did he have to be so weak?! Why did he had to cursed with the Aosuki name sake but he knew that their was much more ahead of him just by looking at his mother...

"Do you think I will let that happen?"Taiyou asked,"As they say children are the future~"

"ROOOOARRRRR!!!" 

and in the instant that Kyo watched as Entei had grabbed the clone in its huge fangs. Taiyou flipped back her hair as she watched as the thing popped back...She did it in no amount of time and it doesn't look like it phased her. Kyo watched as Entei fur was ruffled up as he growled at the man in front of him before changing into a human...

"DO YOU DARE THINK HARMING A CHILD OF A KAGE WILL GET  YOU ANY WHERE?!"Entei bellowed,"since we are trapped here I guess I will have fun tearing you to sheads..."

"What about me!!" and out of the trees Suciune landed on the ground behind the two

"Me too..."it was Raikou who landed next to Midnight and Taiyou smiled at the frog in front of her


"Did you know that frogs need water or their skin will dry out resulting in their death? That is why frogs don't come out until rainy seasons because the fact that they can die..."Taiyou took note before her hair began to dance and flame up and Enteis too

"I guess we have to heat things up in here~"

And soon the whole place was on fire, Kyo and Ikuto was safe for the simple fact Phoenix Tail protected them from fire attacks but the fire stromed though out the whole area that Taiyou and Entei was facing

* Kei Aosuki LT *

Annoying...

So damn annoying!!!

Each time she had an attack he would just dodged! And then she would dodge, and then it would be nothing but dodging the whole time!Kei positioned her body up in her air and she took his attack but the way she was only made her fall faster and faster and faster to the point she was already next to him...

She had to time it right...Or else it would be wrong..Kei got to the side of him at close range and used then aimed for his stomach. If Kei got it right the first time she wouldn't have to land on the ground and used the claws again but this time at his head...

Using the claws at his stomach Kei slammed Durga into it, but she wasn't going to let go so damn easily as Durga claws had jagged edges and it was hard to get out unless the user wanted it to...That made it great for climbing rocks...

Kei eyes widen as her pupiles slit and turned red...

she was finally getting serious


----------



## Chronos (May 20, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel*

"Well, the three legendary dog summons? Psh... what a load of bullshit. So YOU had them all this time."

He's hands preformed one hand seal and over one hundred clones appeared around him.

"Uzumaki, Naruto's signal technique! Multi-Shadow Clone Jutsu!"

Then all soon took out a three edged kunai with a seal wrapped around it. Soon them threw them to every inch of the forest purposely missing, soon, in a blink of an eye he was behind her, the summons, and the two kids. His fingers were emanating a sorta like purple flame. He smirked as he slammed his hand into the Kages stomach along with summons spirits.

"Five Elements Seal"

This jutsu produces a powerful seal that is used to block or disturb the flow of chakra in a target. Once the seal is completed, the target will become unconscious and unable to fight for a short time.

"Enjoy having your chakara disrupted~"


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *
*Sweet Mother *

Kyo watched as the man came rushing at his mother, his eyes widen as she just stood their motionless. The man was a beast and it made Kyo upset. But why wasn't she moving! WHY WASN'T SHE MOVING! But then Kyo felt something slam against his back causing him to fall forward!

"...Ugh!!" Kyo fell face down as he felt his chakra move around inside of him..

Shit why did it hurt so much!!!

But when Kyo looked up he saw his mother falling and the rest of the dogs, but they disappeared, "MOTHER!!!!" he yellled as she landed on the ground...But once she fell...She disappeared

...

"You think I am that idiotic...?" He heard her voice say

And soon she was right behind him!!!

"I am not a Kage because I look pretty you know??" she smiled as she placed her hand on his back,"Data Drain..." A bright blue light tore from the inside and it swirled beautifully out of him and Taiyou just smiled

"Enjoy death~"she smiled as the same hand that had data drain bust into flames and she shoved his hands though

This was his mother....This was a Kage...This was Taiyou Minami​


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT| Dance With The Devil In The Pale Moonlight*

_The Night Before_

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji lay in bed at the Fuzenkagure hospital. The dried blood on his visage was a grotesque contrast to his boyish good looks. The dried crimson covered his face like a mask and was matted to his clothes. His breathing was labored due to the injuries he sustained at the hands of Uchiha Shinosuke. A female medical nin walked into his room with a bedpan and gauze. She placed on the table as Koji got up taking his first real glance at her. She wore very thick glasses that seemingly took up most of her face and had raven black hair. She blushed as Koji stared at her, turning her head way from him. Koji hated girls like that the ones that would swoon over him they made him sick.

"This is going to hurt a bit but I have to reset your nose because it's broken..." She had a meek mousy voice that was more akin to a squeal.

"Just get on with..

*CRUNCH*

A painful chill caused his whole body to spasm awkwardly but his breathing returned to normal as soon as she mended his nose.

"Thank you. It's a lot better now. I can clean myself up so your no longer needed."

*Kukukukukuku*

The look in Koji's eye had a glint of murder, this girl made him sick. Her little crush the things she would probably allow him to do to her. He could bite her any which way he wanted to. All he had to do was smile and ask her out. He would get her somewhere private then coil and strike. Maybe slit her throat or cut out her heart. She wouldnt be his first or last victim.

"Brother Kazama how interesting and coincidental to find you here.  Koji's skin crawled because he knew the owner of this voice. It was one of the few people he actually feared. The man stood there in his doorway. He was Mugenshi like Koji with long flowing white hair and the mark of a knight with his black cape. This Mugenshi Knight was Sieferoth.

"I think it's time I had a word with you little brother Koji-kun."He smiled at Koji but Koji knew their was nothing warm about this guy. He couldn't help but get a knot in his stomach. Something was about to happen.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic & Lyra Murasaki*
_Different paths_

Edie's clone soon finished healing up Tifa before dissapearing in a burst of smoke. The original Edie had done the same with her patient, leaving a thankful Lyra. 
"Thank you Dr. Warholic, it feels much better," she nodded, pulling her sock back up to her knee.
"I'm fine, how's Tifa?  Will she be okay?" Date asked with a straight face, showing his concern for her. The young Warholic still lay asleep; a bandage now wrapped around her chest. 

"She'll be fine. But we have more important things to worry about," Edie began, as she picked up her daughter in her arms. She signalled over Kain before placing her daughter gently on his back for him to carry. "We have no business in Iwagakure. I'm going back to Sunagakure with Tifa so I can check on ... certain people. I'm guessing you will want to come with us Date. Your parents must be worried."
"I can't go. I need to find Kyo- _and_ Kei," Lyra mumbled as she stood up, brushing herself off. "Plus, I have no relatives in Sunagakure. It's pointless ..."
"We have other business to take care of anyway Lyra," Lexi added, giving a concerned look to her summoner.
"M'lady, you have to understand that Date has friends here he is worried about. Of course he wishes to check on them ..." Kain spoke as he hinted to Edie for her to allow Date to go.

"Fine fine ... but I can't leave you genin here alone. It's too dangerous with people like Una running around. Happy, you can stay with them."
"Aye! *Hyah!*" Happy made swinging motions with the sword as part of the fancy dress knight armor he had picked up in his native world. "Seriously though, I'll make sure to keep them safe!"
"Hehe, I trust you will ..." Edie smiled before walking over to Date. She gave him a tight embrace before pulling away; a worried look in her eyes. Even if Date was just her friends son, she still cared for him like one of her own. Perhaps there was more to it ... "Don't get yourself hurt. _I'll_ be the one to face the anger from _your_ parents." Edie gave a quick wave to the two before drawing blood from her finger. She swiped it across the earth, forming a much larger seal than the one with Happy. 
*"Summoning Jutsu!"* A large amount of smoke surrounded the area, temporarily blinding everyone. Moments later a large, pink Exceed appeared; twice the height of Reshiram. 

"What do you require m'lady?" the summon asked as it lay on it's stomach. 
"We need to head to Sunagakure Kurotsuchi,* ASAP*!" she ordered as Kain hopped on the summoning, followed by herself. Just moments later the giant winged cat took to the sky, soaring above the trees with haste.

"That woman ... she looks so troublesome!" Lyra sighed before turning to Date. "Look's like it's just us two from here. We need to find the others."
"And fast. I've heard some explosions recently, and I felt the chakra of someone strong enter ..." 
"Wait, you're a sensor?" Lyra was surprised at Lexi's sudden revelation.
"That's one of the many traits of my type. I'll learn proper chakra sensing once I'm much, much older."
"Well, come on Date!"
"Don't be too reckless you four!" Happy yelled as he hovered off the ground. "It's my job to look after you guys!"


----------



## River Song (May 20, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki
> *_Is she CRAZY!?
> 
> _"W-What are you doing!?" Lyra cried after the girl gave her a mocking kiss, one that told her she was powerless. She hadn't felt like this in a long time ...
> ...


*Rika*

She flew back, smirking. She had not lost, it was quite obvius this was draw. Her muscles heaving inder the weight of the explosion, crashed into the ground. "Sure, the game is over, I had fun. You can have your prize" she reached between her breasts and took the flower out, smiling as she handed it to the girl


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

The mission note mentioned that the port was composed, almost in it's entirety, of nothing, but women. Though one could never really truly understand just how many there were and how different they looked. The woman that greeted Zettai and she, was of a huge stature with a burly physique that matched her height and wore overalls. There was nothing really say about her except that she obviously grew up deep in the fire country.

That and she was an obvious butch.

"Cmon, lets go." Zettai spoke to her snapping her out of her thoughts. She'd never seen such a woman like that...Bo. It was honestly a complete shock to a young girl such as herself. Her eyes never left Bo's back as she slowly trudged behind Zettai before she completely vanished from her eye sight. "I'm not one to judge what people do, I just hope Denna isn't the same way..." Miho spoke up as the two of them continued on their way toward their destination.

Despite being mostly ran by women, with the occasional few male sightings, the Land of Ships was a very beautiful and busy post. Not surprising considering everything runs through here. The loud horns of the steam ships roared throughout the nearby port that gave a gorgeous and awe inspiring view of the azure colored ocean. 

Taking in the sights and maneuvering through the busy streets filled with wooden boxes of goods ranging from clothes and furniture to food and guns, the shinobi walked down a mile long path, then past a small brick building, with bars on the windows with a sign on the window that read "_AlL iS wElCoME_" and a sign attached to a stick in the front of the shop that read "*Tree Huggers will be shot and then asked later*" which they assumed to be Sals place, then a few feet away from Sals was another building that had obviously seen better days.

Rounding the corner the two continued walking as Miho counted "One...two...and thr-" Miho cut herself off as they took in the view of the largest building in this whole port. It stood taller than all and appeared to be made out of black oak wood, with a boat built atop the roof with smoke coming out of his horn. The letters W.S.N.A, in black, were etched into the smoke screen that came from the horn with gold lining.. There were only two windows, but they were giant seaview windows with copper panels. The door was up to bar with the windows, with the base made of blank ironing, with a wave like design hat was entirely gold.

Very impressive indeed.

"She was right...we couldn't miss it." Spoke Zettai as he and Miho walked inside.

"Hi I'm Pippy! How can I help you!?" A very chipper young woman with bronze skin, a crew cut, a shirt that looked three times her size and fishnet stockings with sandals greeted them. "...Do all the woman look and dress like this? It's so...ma-We all look different!" The woman cut he off. "No one looks the same, Bo looks like Bo, Hera looks like Hera and Pippy, that's me hehe, looks like Pippy!" She said in a more energized tone as she clapped her hands.

"It truly takes all kinds."


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Thank fuck for that._

Lyra stood up, her bones aching from the explosion just moments ago. She began to wonder what the point of it all was, but it was probably best to not mention it. 
"Sure, the game is over, I had fun. You can have your prize," the replied as she reached between her breasts nestled in her tight corset, pulling out the flower she was looking for like it was magic. Lyra was reluctant to touch it after it had been somewhere so ... personal, taking it with her fingertips. 
"Thanks ... I guess. That's a ... useful way to store things," she quipped awkwardly in reference to her own breasts which were easily half the size of hers. Lyra considered herself average, but seemed small compared to all the cows with these huge balloons running around. "I can't deny the fight was interesting but perhaps short-lived. It would be rude of me not to mention how advanced your genjutsu is ... I mean, you didn't even make any seals!"

_(End it with your next post)_


----------



## River Song (May 20, 2011)

*Rika*

"Tjanks there my clans secret techniques, you have to adapt, being blind and all" she heard the cruch of leaves as a civilian walked towards him. She recogniased the smell as Roberto, fathers servant boy.

"Miss Shiromi, you're father would like you to come home now" he said. Rika didn't like Robeto all that much. He believed a lowly civilian like him could be greater than her,

"Fine I will return to father, now you can go back to preforming auto-felatio on yourself rober" she bit snidely. She pulled her shirt over her corset, grimacing. Fixing herself she turned to Lyra.

"I will see you around _Rose_"

*LT END​*


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"I am going back to Suna to see what type of Damage the branded had done. You can come along or stay along. I alredy convince Cheza to come with me." Akina was silent she was worried what happen to her mom as well. Akina thought she would be with Arcage the larger of the Armilldillos instead of Armage. "YOu don't need to convince me of anything, I m with you all the way Bro. But first we need more people to come with s, we have to convice them as well." "Anythung happens out there I will die before you do, that is part of my goal. I don't have much, maybe being the kazekage could be cool. But most of my dreams come from being in a cemetery t the moment." "You been wishing that for a long time, but you have something to live for in your hert. Let's go back to the cabin and start up plans with Cheza. Where does Cheza come from anyway?" 

"Weirdest thing, she comes from living in the forests of Kiri, probly another person who knows abot plants. She is useful to me even though she is somewhat crzy to me in a good way." "IF you die you let your delf down and your village. Where your headband to be a proud member of Suna?" He took it off and put it on Spike knowing he does not want to be part of anything but is still proud to be living in Sun. "It is around Spike's neck for the reson tht I have and it looks better on him than me." They walked some more as they came to a river, they sit down to think about the thoughts they had at the moment before saying anything at all towards eah other. Hakro started skipping rocks as Akina dipped her toes in the water.


----------



## River Song (May 20, 2011)

*Kora*

This ocupation of Iwas was so......_messy_. The other fools in the branded were so over the top and operation like this required subtlety. There were some sragelers trying to get help from a higher place. She being the least noticeable of the group was tasked with killing them off. 

This of course was not something she enjoyed doing but pursuit and tracking  were her area of expertise. She closed her eyes and focused. "Minds eye of Kagura"  she sensed a particulary dark chakra not that far up ahead. Sighing she sprinted forward.

She reached her target and leaped over his running body. Now standing infront of him she adopted a facade of ignorance. "What do we have here, a pretty little bot. Now why is a handsome little boy like you in such a rush." she pinched his cheeck afectionately. Truely this emotional act made her sick to her stomach


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_A friendly reunion of sorts_

The sun glistened over the lush prairie blessed with nature as the young Warholic sat in the center with her trusty companion. Her hands fiddled with a sharp, vibrant pink flower as she chatted away, sat in the fetal position.
"I wouldn't describe it as _love_ ... that's a bit much," she smiled sheepishly as she thought of _him_.
"I can't act as if I've experienced love; I haven't. But you're only thirteen. It's just a phase I guess ..." Kain replied as if he was her parent. Such a bond that was shared between these two took time to develop; time that was spent never apart.
"Well, a girl has her feelings! I can't deny them, can I? I think he has similar ones anyway ... I don't know," she sulked as she leaned gently on her summon who was sunbathing in the grass.
"Just don't get yourself hurt. Summons like me aren't cut out for that kind of thing; especially _my_ species. We'd just rip 'em to shreds."
"Heh, you're too funny Ka-"

Their conversation was cut off by the appearance of a familiar male - a unique one. His personality was unmatched with anyone else, and this was the one reason Tifa considered him a close friend. "Yata!" she squeeled, jumping up from her spot as she dashed over to hug her friend. After pulling away, a glint in her eye was present as a smirk slipped on her lips. She had just the idea! 

"How about ... a little challenge? See, I have a new companion now," she suggested, pointing over to Kain.
"Oh, a battle hmm? Always a spunky one Tifa."


----------



## River Song (May 20, 2011)

*Yata LT*

"Baby doll!" he yelled as he ssqueezed her back bfore lifting her up and spinning her around. Tifa Warholic, his close friend and one of his confidents. " And the kitty Cat" he joked smirking. " I guess that would be okay, I need the let off some steam. you know you are lucky. All the hot boys are straight" he suleked playfully before taking a step back. He raise his hands above his head and conjured a glass spear. it was about a foot long and a couple of centimeters wide. I was sharpened at one end and blunt on the other,

I won't hold back" he said grinning as the spear went flying towards her.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Hmph!_

Tifa giggled as Yata spun her around, before keeping her distance away from him. "It's nice you've come to play, but don't expect us to go easy!" she smirked as she raised her fist. Sparks began to fly about before a lion's head in the shape of flames sprouted. The ends of the mane blazed just past her cheek. 
"I won't hold back!" he grinned as the glass spear he formed moments ago was tossed in her direction. 
"Neither will I!" Kain yelled as he began charging straight for the spear. *"Passing Fang!"* the crimson tiger turned into a spinning rocket of ferocious speed. He drilled through the crystal spear, smashing into to tiny peices of glass before heading straight for Yata. While Kain was busy distracting, Tifa finalized the chakra balance in her flaming Lion's Fist.

"Kain! Plan F - He's a glass user, so fire is most effective! Don't be too reckless though!" she yelled as she waited for his next move.
"Got it!" Kain carried on drilling towards Yata, knowing he will jump up to dodge. After that, Tifa could smash him to smithereens!


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*
_Dance With The Devil in The Pale Moonlight _

Koji cleaned himself up as Sieferoth handed him some clothes. They were his clothes from his dwelling in the Mugenshi compound. Koji glared at the older boy because he knew what the gesture really meant. They went in his space digging through his things but the part that bewildered him is why Sieferoth and Peacecraft would even bother to go through his shit.

"Wanna give me some of the privacy you invaded back and get the fuck out of the room so I can change."Sieferoth didn't do anything to hide the smug smile on his face as he walked out of the room. They both knew their wasn't anywhere Koji could really go to get away from him. Koji didn't want to run away anyway he wanted to dive right in the belly of the beast and get some answers.

After a few moments he collected himself and walked out to the main corridor. Sieferoth was leaning against the wall waiting for him. 

"Now you don't look like a big bad Uchiha stomped your head
into the ground. Let's go find somewhere more private.Sieferoth put his hand on Koji's shoulder and gripped tightly.

*SHUNSHIN NO JUTSu*

Before he could even react Koji felt his body getting dragged through the air like some ethereal force of nature was pulling him. The room spun and the colors shifted violently before...

*THUD*

His body hit something hard  as everything came into focus and he was now in a field. He spat as he had gotten grass in his mouth from the way he was thrown.He looked up at the sky as the moon was in view as the sun began to go down. Turning to his side he saw Sieferoth standing there with a cold expressionless look on his face.

"Now little viper let's have a chat about your future as well as the options you have left. Things are in motion and it's time to stop letting you twist in the wind."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Like a Second Mother

Date couldn't help but be filled with happiness for the moment when he embraced Edie.  One of the reasons he wouldn't try anything too bad without her consent is that he just had too much respect for the woman.  She was strong without even fighting, just radiated an aura of power.  But the power was controlled, she was probably the epitome of Kunoichi, propbably of all wind shinobi everywhere.  He smiled at her.  "Thanks, Nakano-san."  He bowed to her politely and waved as she took off into the sky.  He looked at Lyra.  "Right, let's find everyone.  He had a bad feeling in his heart that he couldn't shake.  He took a deep breath.  _Please let everyone be okay..._


*Sunagakure*


"Ha ha ha ha....  So this is the extent of the Uchiha's power?  Shameful."  Uchiha Hakaizen looked down at the man clad in blue armor.  Hakaizen had his hands on the man's arm, trying to remove from inside of his chest.  Sticking out of Hakaizen's back was the man's hand, but what he was holding was a different story.

He was holding Hakaizen's heart.

It was barely attached to him, veins and cords still connected to the organs still inside of his body.  "So pitiful.  And here I thought you would be difficult to kill.  You have let that son of yours down, Hakaizen.  He's lucky he's different from you...  I've sensed the power in that boy.  The power you lack.  He'll be a fun target.  But now...  It's time to draw the curtain on you, Uchiha Hakaizen."  He gave a squeeze and crushed Hakaizen's heart to a bloody pulp of meat and tissue.  Hakaizen slumped, taking his final breath before he was dropped next to Date's mother.  Both dead.

"Ha ha ha ha..."


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*
_No mercy!_

As she soared threw the sky, Edie saw Sunagakure just ahead. It would be just minutes before they got there. "Shouldn't be long now ... hopefully everyone is okay," she mumbled as she wondered how her friends in Sunagakure were. Alis? Itsuki? Her mother? ... _Hakaizen_? She shook off the feeling that anything had happened to him. It was too much to even think about.
"I guess I'll go and take Tifa somewhere safe. It's for the best," Kain proposed as he watched over the night sky above them. He was waiting for Edie's reply, but became concerned when she said not a thing. "Edie?" he turned around, only to be met with a shocked face spread on the woman. Her eyes were bulging out their sockets, her mouth open just a millimeter. "Edie? Are you okay?"
"I-I need to go ...* I NEED TO GO!*" She breathed as she jumped off the summon, heading straight for Sunagakure. "Take Tifa to Konoha and find Kinzey!" she yelled before landing down on the ground. 

The feeling she had just felt now. The feeling of something running empty. It couldn't be, it couldn't ... she wouldn't believe it until she saw it! She dashed through the woods at full speed, arriving in Sunagakure in mere seconds. _I need to find him ... his chakra ... it's gone! I-I can't ... oh god!_ Edie panicked with her thoughts as she went to the last place she felt his chakra. 

"Ha ha ha ha..." 	

Once Edie had arrived, she was greeted with a sight she should've never saw. Not one as painful as this. Hakaizen, slumped dead next to his wife with a large amount of blood sprayed everywhere. It was then she realised it was true. He was gone. Having died a gruesome death he didn't deserve. The thought of Date didn't even cross her mind.

She needed to find this fucker.

Edie glanced over to the man standing with the bloody heart tissue of Hakaizen dripping off his hand. The man chuckled away, making the pain even worse. 
"Are you fucking _stupid_?!" she yelled, appearing in the man's face in less than a second. Her hand was gripped tightly around his neck, strangling him tighter as each second went by. *"ARE YOU FUCKING STUPID OR WHAT!?"*

*Lyra Murasaki *
_Here we go ..._

"Yep, that would be a good idea, wouldn't it?" she smirked before beginning to walk through the ruins of Iwagakure. They were dropped off on the outskirts, but Lyra didn't want to go on Reshiram to search for the group. She thought it'd be better on foot. "I'm no sensor, so we're going to have to get hiking. Maybe we could shoot a flare or something?"
"That wouldn't be a good idea. The enemy could mistake it for their own. Either way they'd find our location; and that's bad especially with people like that woman running about," Lexi explained as she shivered at the thought of even looking at that woman and her dragon again. That summon even outclassed the _shinobi_.
"Well, what do you suggest we do? Date, you're meant to be in charge, right?"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2011)

*Koji Kazama | The Snake and Ange Womon*

Koji was absolutely shredding it as he made his way back to Fuzen for help. He hoped he would make it before it was too late and someone killed off Kyo or even worse Kei. Kicking the ground to propel himself even faster he felt something blow right past and over him. A woman was right there in his path causing him to stop in his tracks. He didn't like the look of her why was she out there. She started complimenting his looks and grabbing his cheeks. He didn't have time for this shit though. He kicked the ground and ran back in order to cut left and past the woman but as he was about to turn she was right in front of him again. But how? 

"Sorry granny I don't have time to bite you."He hissed as he kicked the ground again blasting off to the right then cutting in an elaborate zig-zagging pattern. However it wall for not as she appeared in front of him once again wagging her finger as if to say "no".

"What the fuck are you"He kicked the ground again in and this time he made it more elaborate cutting in not just zig-zags but in circles trying to throw her off. For what seemed like forever he did this his stamina starting to give way some he stopped. She was just standing there with an unamused look and her arms folded.

"I'm going back to Fuzenkagure whether you like it or not granny."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori*
Nakano

"Heh heh heh heh heh..."  Hanzo put his hands on the woman's arm.  "What's wrong, Edie-chan?  Oh, that's right... you were friends since childhood.  He was even your first love.  How sentimental."  Without even speaking he focused the lightning chakra within him, generating a jutsu in less than a second.  _Chidori Nagashi_.  Suddenly, a spark of electricity shot out of him, threatening to shock Edie.  Hanzo held on to her arm and brought up his legs, wrapping them around her shoulder.  He pulled back and flipped her over onto her back, making sure to keep contact with her so that his jutsu would shock her into nothingness.


*Date Uchiha*
Leader

"We definitely don't want to draw attention to ourselves, which really hinders finding our teammates.  Marta is with Shana, so they should be fine for right now.  I don't know about Ikuto, Thalia, Kei, or Kyo."  He looked at her summon.  "I need you to locate the chakra of Kei Aosuki and Kyo Aosuki.  Can you do that?"


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*
_Can't even feel the pain anymore._

Her eyes were bloodshot with anger as the man even went to mock her even further. "What's wrong, Edie-chan?  Oh, that's right... you were friends since  childhood.  He was even your first love.  How sentimental," he mocked as sparks of electricity began to shock her. 
*"Wind Barrier ..."* she whispered as a blast of wind encased her body, destroying his jutsu and pushing the man away from her. Still faced away from him, Edie wedged her heel into the ground, creating a small crack. "I ... I don't ... I don't even care anymore. Selfish or what ..." she began, her voice harder than steel. *"I DON'T CARE!"* she screamed as she turned around, sending an earthquake towards him with just the tap of her foot from releasing all the chakra built up there. She didn't give a darn. She'd destroy this whole village if it meant she'd have his head and his organs laid out across the floor.

One of them was going to die, and she was going to make sure of it.

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Well ..._

Lexi rolled her eyes as Date asked if she could sense them out. The amount of times someone had confused her for a sensor because of a simple gift! "I'm not a sensor! Well ... I'm not like a sensor-sensor. I can tell you the direction but that's it," she sighed before closing her eyes to focus.
"Come on Lexi! We're counting on you!" Lyra cheered on her summon as she waited eagerly for her response.
"There's a guy heading for Fuzengakure. Two are with two large amounts of chakra, while the others are darted around the place. I say we head for the guy heading to Fuzengakure- he's on his own fighting a larger amount of chakra," she explained as she began to walk in that direction.
"Let's just hope it's Kyo ..." Lyra muttered under her breath as she began to follow behind Lexi. "How far is it?"
"It'll take us about ten minutes to get there."
"Let's get moving then!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori*
Battle

Hanzo smirked and vanished as the earthquake neared him.  He was very quick on his feet and he would show her that.  He leapt backwards as he escaped the Earthquake, before performing seals.  "Suiton: Bakusui Shouha!"  Water came out of the metal face mask and created a huge tidal wave that was crashing right toward Edie and the rest of Suna, but he wasn't yet done.  He performed another Chidori Nagashi before using water dragon jutsu, only this dragon was electrified by the current running through the water.  It flew toward Edie at a high rate of speed. 

*Date Uchiha*
Location

"Got it.  Let's move."  Date nodded at Lexi and Lyra before heading toward the person heading to Fuzen  However, it was never really that easy.  They were intercepted by two men, stronger than the last ninja they took apart.  Date drew his twin katanas and glared at the man, activating his Sharingan.  "I don't have time for this!"  He blacked one of the men, who was weilding a huge broadsword.  The other man shot toward Lyra, wielding a hammer with a battle axe on the other side of it.  He swung it downward in an attempt to crush her  into a bloody stain.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*
_Speed speed speed speed *SPEED*!_

Edie watched the wave of water heading towards her, ready to swallow her hole. Of course this guy had never faced her. To avoid her technique he probably had to use the Body Flicker Technique.

He'd obviously never faced her if he thought he could hit her long range. 

Edie whipped off her doctors coat, revealing her long sleeve, low-cut blue top and a high-waisted pencil skirt. She tore the side of her skirt to allow easier movement and ripped off her heels, leaving her bare-footed. In just a few seconds, Edie had dashed around the whole of Sunagakure and punched the wall through to get 100 meters or so behind the man. "You're going to fucking *PAY!*" she screamed as she picked up the tallest building she could find- a 300 meter tall building that was used as the messenger tower! Having already released the first stage of her Heart's Resolve, her body was now glowing a faint pink with small sparkles that represented every soul of the exceeds flowing off her body. 
*"DIE ALREADY!"* Edie tossed the building, sending it straight towards the man.

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Oh for god's sake!
_
They were heading through the dark forest when of course, they were intercepted by two men. Lyra was growing tiresome of these shinobi, and cursed them all dead. "Of course! Another damn random battle!"
"We'll just take care of them easily. We don't have time for this," Lexi sighed as she began to head on without them. "Hurry up!"
"Alright, alright," Lyra couldn't help but sigh as the man charged towards her with a deadly battle axe. He swung it downwards, causing a swift reaction from Lyra. With him bent over, she took the chance to roll over his back with an explosive Spider Lily in her hand. 
*"PISS OFF!"* she yelled as she shoved it up his behind, creating an explosion inside that was sure to kill. With the man's insides blown to smithereens, Lyra turned around and tossed another flower, hitting the man off guard in his throat before exploding into a bloody mess.

"Let's go already!"


----------



## River Song (May 20, 2011)

*Yata*

The little mut broke through Yata's glass spear. Cringing at the sound he considered his options. He could dodge the attack, Yes but that would leave him open to the attack he noticed Tifa preparing. He could physically block it but god knows what damage that would do to his arm.

Noticing he was running out of time Yata crouched down. "Glass release: Protective Dome" a marvolous glass dome apeared around him. Kain's attack, having lost velocity due to the spear, colided with the glass dome. It chiped about a qaurter of the way through the glass. He concentrated chakra into the tekenetsu on his face. 20 glass senbon formed. When the dome was shattered they would fly at Tifa. 10 Aiming for her. The other ten at places she would end up if she dodged.

*Kora*

"No,no young Mugenshi." she smiled at him, wagling her finger. "Do you realy think you can outrun me the dove that could go toe to toe to peacecraft." Actualy she had never met the man but she noticed the mark on his arm. It was time to play the scare game.

"Now I can't let you go free now can I" she said pretending to be confused "So I guess I'll have to kill you."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji couldn't help but feel a chill as this woman said she stood toe to toe with the very shinobi Koji feared the most. She was so fast that Koji couldn't just not perceive her movements with sight. He couldn't heat her footsteps or feel the wind shift as she blew past him. He was in trouble out here all alone with this "Dove".

"Sorry granny I'm too busy to play babysit the geriatric."

*DIRTY BOOT STOMP*

He stamped his foot on the ground creating a heavy tremor. He continued to stomp and stomp sounding more like King Kong's.If she wanted to play he was going to put all of his cards on the table.


----------



## River Song (May 20, 2011)

*Kora*

An obvious attack, she jamp up and formed handseals."Feather style: Angel" Huge wings began to sprout out her back. The white feathers glistening on her sun. She sighed. With a flick of her wrist, a rain of razor sharp feathers. the rain of feathers went straight for Koji.

"Well i don't have time to fuck around" she said, her facade of stupidity slipping.


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_A formidable duo_

Kain stopped his technique, but it was too late. The glass dome had shattered, and Kain's body was hurting from drilling through so much glass, sending him hurdling a fair distance behind Yata. "T-Tifa! Be careful!" he yelled in response to the glass senbon heading straight for her. 
"Will do!" Tifa backflipped to avoid the senbon, but was caught by surprise with the ten others. They scattered over her, with six of them hitting her in her torso, arms and legs. They didn't go too deep in, but they still hurt. "Argh! Of course ... such sly tricks!" she breathed as she yanked the senbon out of her body. By now Kain had recovered from his fall, and was charging up behind Yata, letting out a fierce roar as he did so. He opened his sharp jaws and leapt for Yata, heading straight for his torso. However, he simply skimmed past Yata, hopefully confusing him so Tifa could recover. 

"NOW!"
"Y-Yeah ... this'll be fun!" Tifa chuckled as she held her fist into the sky, pressing her other hand on her muscles. The flaming lion on her hand slowly grew in size, to the point the lion's head was the size of an elephant's. Now large enough to cause some serious damage, Tifa feinted towards Yata, appearing in different directions to confuse him. Her ending direction was above him, her fist ready to smash him into the ground. If he tried to jump away, Kain was set to drill him with the Passing Fang technique. The pain from the senbon attack wasn't going away, and Tifa knew after this hit she'd have to heal herself.

*"The Roar of the Lion's Fist!!"*


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The Vipers Domain*

Koji could feel frustration starting to creep in as the woman sprouted wings and flew up in the sky. It was almost awe inspiring as she stood there a real life angel of death ready to strike Koji down. Her sweet facade evaporating into the lethal monster he knew she was at heart. He must have looked like a deer in head lights as she flicked her wrist. He could hear something cutting through the wind but he couldn't see, so Koji did what he always did in a situation like this.

"HAAA!!!"He roared as he kicked the ground heading straight into her line of fire. He could feel the feathers cutting and ripping at his body but he was on her now. She had fast movement speed but this was his domain, Taijutsu. Spinning and gathering momentum he kicked one more time springing out at her like a snake his fist coiled. He unleashed a wild flurry of jabs and haymakers.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kyo Aosuki*
> *Kind Mother*​
> Taiyou smiled when the man stepped forward and her smile was one of evil and Kyo knew that. He had left his sister so he could save that piece of shit behind him. Damn it. Why did he have to be so weak?! Why did he had to cursed with the Aosuki name sake but he knew that their was much more ahead of him just by looking at his mother...
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha LT*

Date's eyes caught her movement before she even did it and he looked down at her claw getting close to his stomach.  He caught her claws with his metal arm, blocking the attack, before using his other hand to raise his sword and put it up against her throat.  "Did you forget?  My arm is special.  It's not gonna break under some pressure from your claws."  He smirked and flicked his wrist, cutting down the front of her shirt and causing it to open slight;y.  He slid backwards away from her, before raising his sword.  "Come."


*Hanzo Hattori*

Hanzo rose an eyebrow as she threw a huge building at him.  He performed a few seals and rose his right hand, which was covered in blue chakra that seemed to flow like water.  A hand made of water rose and caught the building, but the heft was more than the jutsu could handle.  The building crashed into the wave and destroyed the hand, but it had managed to redirect the building so it had served its purpose.  Hanzo nodded.  Her speed didn't leave anything to be desired, she was just as fast as the reports said she was.  Good.  He planted a hand on the water he had created.  Several whips made of water came rushing out toward Edie at a high speed.


*Date Uchiha*

Date quickly cut the man in half, spilling his blood everywhere.  He was kind of surprised at himself.  He killed easily, it came naturally to him.  He flung the blood off of his sword and continued onward, going with Lyra and Lexi.  Eventually they came to a clearing.  Date really didn't want to help.  In the clearing was Koji fighting someone.  He crossed his arms and turned.  "I'm gonna go find Kei and Kyo.  You can help the worm over there if you want."  There was obviously no love lost between Date and Koji.  Truth be told he hated the kid's guts.


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei closed her eyes as she felt her shirt rip open, but not just her shirt. Her bandages as well...The bandages that opened she wrapped around her chest. Slowly each and everyone of the bandages came falling off and to Kei it was like slow motion...Her blouse was spilt open and her C-cups were some what showing..

Kei looked at Date and then around her noticing the people un-boarding the train...

Kei quickly slammed herself up against Date,"....I hate the living hell out of you..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 20, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "You don't need a mp to figuer what to do in this city you just hve to know what is going on at the time." She had her stff thumbing on the ground as she heard Diana's comments about her dress. "You could come if you wnt it is really nice wear you go" Cheza sid s she hide one of her bracelts that had the gem of kiri in it. "We are fine Cheza, we are at my brothers cabin at the mment." what she heard from Diana got on her nerves, "You should not cared about a stupid dress, you should becaring for your life that youstill have." She whistles shrilly, as Pegusas lands throwing Hakro into a tree. "So you do you want to go to the skies me or you Diana." Pegusas did not want to get into this at lt. Hakro pushed himself off the tree with Spike on his back. "You don't need to tell me what is going on Cheza or anyone else in the area. Revenge and trouble." "I am not getting into this at the moment Hakro" Cheza said as she went inside the cabin slamming the door behind her. Hakro becme serious as he looked at Diana and Darius waiting for a responsed to the revenge part.



*Diana*

She saw Hakro and her eyes flared with fury shown by the fact that tree branches shattered from her loosing control of her powers. "You..." she said pionting a finger. "Your gonna pay for trying to ruin my dress worth more than you and your mut combined and speaking of said mut where is it?!" she said anger evident in her vioce. She looked around. "Calm down Diana i'm sure the dod didn't mean it and..."
And Nothing!!!! Diana interrupted Violet. "I love me some revenge. Its how the world works and its the reason it geos round and round. Someone gets you you get them back. Simple" she said looking for the dog.

*Solidad*

Solidad grimiced at the news just told. How could all this happen without her knowing. "How..." she mumbled. Damon just stood there with a passive expression. "Things are looking bad. Maybe we should go into hiding." he said. Solidad shook her head. "No no no. I will not let the destruction caused by someone else stop me from living life." she said. Damon scoffed. "We have all the time in the world so lets wait it out." he said. "Maybe so but i do not liked being backed into a corner and hide like an animal. l am better than that and the people who would do this. Perhaps we should get involved. l am not in the mood to see another war break out. I can say am not bored enough as well." she said.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"We can sit here any longer, we have to go to Suna now to find out more informtion. I have a plan." "Let's get to it then, I can't stand sitting here with out knowing what happen to my love ones, tell me your plan." "The way we are going is my small wof pack as I turn into a wolf, you get on Pegusas and take to the skyies even though have courage of what Peguasa tells you what Suna looks like. That is how we re going to enter Suna then e find a person tht we are closed to then question the person or threthen the person." "I also watch for on coming enemies as well." Akina got off the rock she was sitting on as she bite her thumb as she spreadd blood everywhere. "Summon the Winged Horse." "Ready to go on this trip with you Akina, let's go." Akina mounted the Pegusas and took off flying into the skiyes.

Hakro watched s they took off ahead of them to Suna as Cheza came out ready to go to to help out. He nd Cheza know the transformtion jutsu as Akin turn into a wolf wolf. Before Hakro does the jutsu summon his Summon as well as the brown wolf appeared next to Hakro and growled at Spike and the other white wolf who was also  female. Hakro does a few hands seals as he trnsforms himself into a big black male wolf. 

They run all the way to Suna to catch up to Akina and also sneak into Suna. As Akina landed in Suna she was split up from Hkro and needed to slink in the darkness in Suna when everything is going on. As the black wolf and his pack enter Suna went directly to the Kazekage's mansion but his pack and himself sniffed out a scent they know too well as they dash towards the scent they know attack the person on precution. Hakro was a wolf but know the person as the black wolf attack Itsuki as Spike, the brown wolf and the other white wlf watch as to join in when the black wolf as Hakro needed help or turn back to their true selfs.

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

Spike peeked behind his masters legs, "Do your revenge on my wolf he can take the revenge. But you don't know a accdient for anything at all at the moment." Spike growled as his hair was standing on it's ends. Spike could take anything for the moment but to him it was not  accident at all. Hakro noticed another spilt tree to him it would make something later if the tree could stand it. "I thought is was money that made the world go round not love. You killed Spik, you own me another wolf from the artic coldness. Do what you have to do to get you anger out of your system or are you challanging me for the head of the wolf pack that I have now. I will never let you join my pack ever if you keep this up." Akina sighed as she whisper into Darius ear, "let's continue the tour with out them." She tug on his hand as she lifted him on the back of her white winged horse she gets on behind him as Peguasa took off galloping till he flap his wings as they reached the skies.


----------



## Kenju (May 20, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *
> 
> *Prologue*
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
*BOOM!*

An explosion is heard by many in the village of Silene. The people nearby run about, scattered in fear of the explosion that is created in the far east of the village. The dark smoke raises into the air, covering the sky in black. The scene only brings about disarray to the unsettled people. 

In the actual location,  there is a mess of glass, ruble and people. The ones responsible for this seem to be a rogue group of bandits. From the looks of it, there are about dozens  of them, armed with deadly weapons that go from spears to axes. On a wall to the left is a large hole that is letting a stream of smoke flow out.

This is the hole that they came through after blowing through the wall. The bandits are surrounding what seems to a girl with blonde hair. Although she is good in looks, there dosen't seem to be any real prize in capturing her.

All of this just for a single woman without any sort of threatening weapons of her own.
There is something off about these bandit's they are neither speaking nor making any distinctive features. It's almost as if they are puppets, moving by the flow. The bandits close in, their weapons aimed to the girl that screams in fear.

*TAP*

Instead of death, the sound of something tapping on the ground is heard. The bandits turn around to the sudden sound. Ten feet away, there is a boy in black standing alone. The weapon to his side is a sheathed katana. This boy stands without the slightest sight of moving away. His eyes are only stabbing into them mercilessly. 

The boy isn't happy in the slightest, only a stone cold face is given. These men that would dare gang up on a small girl have displeased him. However, what is really bothering him is that they show no sign of regret in their actions. For that, he slides his steel blade from it's sheath, revealing it to the outside.

The katana in his hand faces down every single one of them, giving them a glimpse of the pain that is their future.

"......This may not sound right coming from me, but it won't hurt to show some emotion. That way I'll at least feel like showing you mercy."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*
_Hmm?_

Itsuki was rushing around, trying to find Alis. Being the Kazekage and one of the best doctors in Sunagakure, she was probably curing the injured. However, he needed to put his mind at rest. The mansion had huge blast holes through it and he was sure the ceiling would cave in any moment now. "Come on Alis ... where the hell are you!?" he muttered in fustration as he checked every room he came across. On his way out of one, he was jumped by a black wolf with harrowing eyes. With an almost split-second reaction, Itsuki quickly opened a portal and used it as a shield to block himself from the attack. 

"Who are you animals!?"

*Lyra Murasaki*
_You did it to yourself._

Once they were there, Lyra let out a small sigh of relief to see Koji was in the distance, battling some woman. She was tempted to go in and help, but with Koji's fighting techniques, teamwork wasn't an option. 
"I'm gonna go find Kei and Kyo.  You can help the worm over there if you want," Date announced as he turned to Lyra. The woman couldn't help but shake her head in dissapointment at perhaps the childilsh behaviour of some of these guys. No matter how strong they were, they were still children.
"Fine. I don't think we should get involved either," she added as Lexi seemed to notice something coming from behind them.
"Wait ... isn't that the cat from before?" she wondered as she pointed out the blue cat- now free from all that armor - soaring straight for them. He landed swiftly on their branch, catching his breath. 
"I've located Kyo Aosuki and Kei Aosuki. They are with their mother, the perhaps infamous Taiyou Aosuki or Minami or whatever! I couldn't find Thalia or Ikuto however!" Happy reported his findings, before beginning to set off at high speed back to Iwagakure. "Come on!"

Lyra was truly relieved when Happy revealed Kyo and Kei were okay and with their mother. "I think we should just go with the Fuzenkage. It gurantees our safety, and also the others' safety. I'm sure she'll look for ... oh wait, she wouldn't would she?" Lyra faded towards the end while not trying to sound rude. She only remembered that Thalia was a missing-nin, and it was unlikely the Fuzenkage knew Ikuto. Either way, Lyra was going to follow Happy to Taiyou. She had other things to take care of. 
"I'm going with Happy to Kei & Kyo. I think it's wise for you to go to Sunagakure and check on your parents. Aren't you worried?"

*Edie Nakano*
_He doesn't even understand ..._


After throwing the building, Edie canceled her Heart's Resolve. She couldn't use it yet. That would be too much. 

The man had used a wave of water like steel to block the building. It wasn't moving as fast as she would've hoped, as 300 meter buildings are pretty heavy you know. With the building deflected and having crashed into a wall, and with this guy's love for using water, Edie wished she had Happy with her right now. But she couldn't be in two places at once. She needed one of them protecting Date at all times.

_Who is he? Who is this man ... that killed him?_

Edie's thoughts were cut off by the enemy now launching a series of water whips from the wave directly at her. She let out a deafening roar as she dug her hands into the ground, before pulling out a chunk of debris to shelter herself from the attack. However, the attack simply tore through Edie's slab of rock, causing her to speed away immediately. 

She ended up to Hanzo's right, the opposite direction of where the building had hit. A throbbing pain echoed through her shoulder, and when she looked down she saw that the water whip had slashed through it. However, it was already beginning to heal. 

_I need to rely on my speed more ... I ain't losing this!!_

Edie charged in, able to reach her full speed now she wasn't wearing heels ready to snap at any moment. She swung her fist straight for his face, one that if connected could easily shatter his nose and cheeks. 
​


----------



## Kenju (May 21, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
*SHINK!*

The sound of clashing metal is heard. The sound is heard so many times that it's almost sounding like a bell. This is from the occurrence of weapons colliding harshly with each other. This is from the two sides battling against one another. Even when there are many battling, there is only one on the opposing side of the fight. The single opponent that brings about this trouble is only but a boy with a sword.

To further boot, he's holding them all back from attacking a single girl. The boy can only guess that these bandits are the ones that he was brought here for. As he thinks to himself, Shirou swipes away an incoming attack by a sword-wielding man. The swipe is enough to push him out of attacking range. There dosen't seem to be any sort of intimidation put into the Genin at all.

Shirou's katana is held in front of him, leaning a few inches to the side. His right foot is leading forward with his left foot about three feet apart. The group of bandits launch like a pack of wolves after the lone Genin. They've stopped going after the girl, it's obviously because of the obstacle getting in their way.

The Saint's back foot pushes off of the ground. At that moment he has already left his position and has launched himself to the pack of enemies.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kei closed her eyes as she felt her shirt rip open, but not just her shirt. Her bandages as well...The bandages that opened she wrapped around her chest. Slowly each and everyone of the bandages came falling off and to Kei it was like slow motion...Her blouse was spilt open and her C-cups were some what showing..
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha LT*

Date smirked and caught her, holding her against his chest so no one could see her breasts.  "Try not to draw too much attention to yourself, Aosuki-chan."  He performed the Shunshin, sending them both away in a circle of scattering leaves.  They were standing atop a tall building in Fuzengakure, before he released her and took a few steps back, slipping his hands into his pockets.  "Now no one can see you.  You're welcome."


*Hanzo Hattori*
In my Domain

Hanzo's eyes turned to meet hers and he performed a seal.  A wall of water shot up from the ground separating her from him.  It was reinforced with chakra, so it did it's job in stopping her forward motion.  She still punched through it, though.  He performed a seal and water shot up around her.  "Water Prison Jutsu."  The water was moving in order to become a tight orb around.  If it worked he could prevent her escape and she would be at his mercy.


Date Uchiha
Sunagakure

Date looked at her and nodded.  "Yeah, I should probably head there.  I just hope it's not another warzone."  He gave a whistle and Reshiram flew down from the sky.  Date got onto the dragon's back.  He smiled at Lyra.  She wasn't exactly his type, and he had fallen for Tifa pretty hard, but he could still see her as a friend.  "Good luck, Lyra.  I hope we see each other again, on more relaxed terms."  The dragon flew into the sky, its mighty white wings flapping.  Date looked ahead and rose an eyebrow.  _Huh?  What's all that water doing at Suna?  Sharingan_!  He peered with his eyes to see what was ahead.  The Sharingan didn't increase his vision, but it did confirm that the water was full of chakra.  It was a jutsu.  _I better go see what that's about_.

Reshiram flew down toward the village and he saw Edie fighting a man in blue shinobi armor.  "Shit!"  Reshiram and Date dropped from the sky.  Date swung his twin swords, making a crossed X of fire that disrupted the man's concentration and stopped him from using the Water Prison on Edie, forcing him to jump back to avoid the strike.  Date landed next to Edie.  "Nakano-san, are you okay?"


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Now roaming near Fuzen she looked at her surroundings. It was rather beautiful here, how had she not noticed when she lived here? Maybe she took somethings for granted, but she made the correct choice, especially after what that creep had told her.

She still slowly walked around though, it was a bit hard for her to move, and she felt like her legs were really unstable, as if they could fall off of her body any moment now.

However she noticed someone with a girl on their back. She didn't care about the guy, she just looked at the girl. She looked somewhat similar. It reminded her of her own sister, and of her dad, and a tiny portion of Len. Was it the eyes? Then it hit her---no, this person couldn't possibly be.

She slowly approached the two as she looked at her with more intent. The closer she got the more sure she was that she was her sister. Thalia smiled, so she had already found one of her siblings. Although this does further prove that what the creep was saying was true. After gritting her teeth she yelled:

"Hey you, you with the pink hair using a shinobi as a transportation device, come here for a second."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Hmm?_
_
Who's to say Konohagakure hasn't been destroyed? My best bet is to head to Fuzen ..._ Kain pondered to himself as he thought of his choices. Konoha may have been taken over already, and it was too risky to head there. He had no idea when Edie would be back, and at the moment it was his job to take care of the recovering Tifa. "Don't worry ... we won't be too long," he mumbled as he wondered if she was awake.
"Mkay. Just let me get some more sleep~" Tifa replied with a slurr to her voice. Was she just sleeping this whole time and not unconscious!?
"Well ... It's nice to see you're awake ..." he chuckled as he began racing through the forest towards Fuzen. 

It wasn't long before he came to a clearing. He planned to rest for a while, but smelt something nearby. He shot around but didn't notice anything. _They must be hiding ...!_ he growled as he thought to himself, his eyes scouting the area.

"Hey you, you with the pink hair using a shinobi as a transportation device, come here for a second." 

Kain shot in the direction of the voice, only to see that Thalia girl from before. Or in other words, Tifa's sister. "Pink hair? You must be color blind!"
"Who is it?" Tifa yawned, sitting up from resting awkwardly on Kain's back. After rubbing her eyes, she was greeted by the appearance of Thalia. 
"_T-Thalia_? Wha-"
"She wants you to go and talk to her. I think you should," Kain suggested as Tifa dismounted him and began to walk over to Thalia. Her leather shirt was zipped open to reveal the bandages covering her breasts, and her trousers were worn from the battle. She was hoping she would've looked better when first meeting you.

"Well ... this is ... awkward ..."


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She stopped a few feet away from Tifa. She just stared at her for a few seconds and then Tifa claimed it had been awkward. Thalia agreed, the moment was rather quiet. Thalia closed her eyes and sighed, thinking of what she should say. After opening again she quickly examined her sisters clothers. Her shirt was open with bandages covering her torso, and her pants had been ripped and torn.

Thalia looking at her own clothes now noticed she hadn't been in much better shape. Her entire torso was just in bandages, and her pants weren't in that great of condition either. So they both just came back from tough battles she presumed. 

"So---it seems that you already know..." She diverted her eyes away from her sister as she continued "Well that you're my sister."

Looking back at her she tried to recall the names Midnight had told her. Two of them were male, and one was female, so obviously she was the one named Tifa. Smiling she said "Well it's nice to meet you Tifa, I hope we can get along better than how well I get along with my other sister Luka."

She the gritted her teeth, as a thought entered her head. She was reluctant at first to ask, but then finally asked.

"I know we just met but---have you ever thought as dad as someone bad? Or like he made a wrong choice?"

Her mind was already set and ready to go on the answer she had come up with, but she was awaiting to hear what Tifa had to say on the subject.


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_Sisters

_The two stood a few feet apart, staring at eachother. Both were unaware of what to say, with Tifa having no idea what would happen. Was this girl angry about the revelation? Did she want to develop a relationship? Did she have any questions? Did Tifa herself have any questions? She thought of a few, mostly questioning her abilities. When Date had told her that Thalia was supposedly immortal, it shocked her. 

Tifa studied Thalia's appearance. Her entire torso was covered in bandages, and her pants were worn just like Tifa's. Of course, Thalia had been involved in a battle too, persumably with that Ikuto guy based on what Date said yet again.

"So---it seems that you already know..." She diverted her eyes away from her sister as she continued "Well that you're my sister."

"Yeah ... I found out from a few others," she mumbled in response, stroking her fingers through her chestnut locks. It was a sign of how nervous she was.

"Well it's nice to meet you Tifa, I hope we can get along better than how well I get along with my other sister Luka." Thalia smiled before gritting her teeth. A negative thought must've entered her mind.
"I know we just met but---have you ever thought as dad as someone bad? Or like he made a wrong choice?"

"You mean ...? Well--- I can't say for sure. My mom does stress a lot about things but ... I've always had this feeling she's loved someone else. Sometimes she just seems really down, while others she's roaring away at Dad," she explained with a frown. However, the thought of her Dad brought a warm smile to her face. "Dad was great though ... he used to always bring me back a doll from Sunagakure with a dress decorated with desert roses. We used to always wander where he dissapeared to but ... I guess we know now."


*Lyra Murasaki
*_What to do?!

_"Bye Date," she waved as a small smile appeared on her lips. She hoped that he would find his parents okay, as nobody deserved to lose them. 
"Come on Lyra, we need to go!" Lexi urged as she wanted to get moving already.
"Yeah it's just ... if Kyo and Kei are doing alright then ... what's the point in me going? I'll just be getting in the way of whatever shit they got going on," she groaned as she began moving through the trees. Happy had flown back to them.
"I see you have other plans. Well, then I will return to my summoner. It's for the best," he began before bowing before them. "Until next time!" the winged cat then took to the skies, soaring for Sunagakure after Date and Edie.

"That cat ... is troublesome," Lexi sighed before turning to Lyra. "Amegakure?"
"Amegakure. Let's go."
*
Edie Nakano*
_You can't hide it forever ..._

Edie couldn't help but worry as Date landed next to her in a mood that indicated he didn't know about his father. Their bodies were covered by Edie's coat near a building, but she couldn't let him find out. But then again, it was cruel not to tell him or let him find out for himself. She had two options here- tell him, or just get him out of here. Either way, she couldn't let him join the fight. She'd already lost Hakaizen ... she couldn't lose his legacy as well. "Date ... you need to go. Go and find Tifa and look after her, please!" she pleaded as she turned him around and pushed him away.

Knowing that she had to end this quickly, Edie whipped out a small scroll from between her breasts. She spread the golden scroll out on the floor before swiping a drop of blood in a circular motion. Smoke burst from the seal, revealing Edie's trademark iron fan. She picked it up with a single hand, before turning back to Date. 

*"Go."*


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori*
The Uchiha Hatchling

Hanzo let out a dark chuckle as he slowly walked toward the two of them.  "Uchiha Date.  It's nice to finally meet you.  Oh, yes, I see that fire in your eyes.  The fire your father lost as he aged.  He lost the drive to never give up and you have not.  Funny thing, actually, I just spoke with your father."  He vanished, appearing behind Date.  "I pulled out his heart and crushed it with my hand."  He held out the bloody hand in front of Date's face.  "See?  Your father is dead, and so is your mother for that matter.  I killed them.  Just like I'm going to kill Edie here, and every little pathetic piece of trash living in Sunagakure and Konohagakure.  And who knows?"  He leaned even closer to Date.  "I may even give Tifa a visit..."
*
Date Uchiha*
Has to be a Lie

Date dropped to his knees, his eyes wide.  He felt his world shatter, he felt everything around him crumble into nothing.  He was left in the darkness.  Finally sensed burned its way back into his head.  He forced himself onto his feet and walked over to Edie, his eyes blank and void of emotion.  "Is... it true?  Is he lying?  T-tell me...  I can take it."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*
_No running anymore ..._

Edie gulped as the man showed Date what had happened to his parents. A single tear slid down her cheek as she thought of it. There was no running. She couldn't fight on anger anymore, it wasn't getting her anywhere. She had to fight seriously, and had to learn to accept it. Edie also knew she can't hide the truth from Date either ...

 "Is... it true?  Is he lying?  T-tell me...  I can take it," Date spoke with a blank expression as he collapsed to the ground. She struggled to get the words out at first, but she didn't have a choice.
"Yeah ... it's true. He killed him ..."

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Answers_

Lyra and Lexi set off on the long journey that would ensue to Amegakure. She had to get answers to what was going on no matter what. Perhaps there was a small strike of guilt in her mind for leaving Kyo, but she could bare it. He was with his mom. He would be okay.
"Amegakure shouldn't take too long to get there- if we get a train. However, due to the current situation with Iwagakure and Sunagakure, I doubt they are running. That leaves just Kumogakure and Konohagakure," Lexi explained as they soon came to a moon-lit prairie. "Knowing Konoha and Kumo, they are two of the most established villages here. However, we can't gurantee they won't fall either. Sunagakure has fallen too, so whoever is behind all this is a force bigger than an entire village!"
"But Fuzengakure is still doing well, isn't it?"
"Yes, but the Fuzenkage is being slightly selfish here. She is putting her children before her village."
"How is that selfish?"
"As the kage of a village, your priority should always be your village. Without a kage, a village is vunerable to corruption and failure. With Taiyou running around after her distastrous children, she can't keep an eye on her village."
"I see. I wonder how Amegakure is though ... do you think they would've been caught?"
"No, as Amegakure isn't exactly one of the major villages. It's a small village that doesn't even have a kage. I doubt the military force will strike them."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Truth

Date looked down.  "You... you _bastard_.  First you go and... kill my parents... Then... then you go and threaten the woman who invited me into her home and raised like I was one of her own children.  And to top it off... you threaten the daughter of this amazing woman, the girl I would give my life for..."  Date couldn't leave.  Not now.  Not anymore.  Not after hearing that not only was his blood family taken away from him, but his second family was taken away as well.  "I'll ... I will...  I WILL FUCKING KILL YOU!!!"  Date spun on his heel and ran blindly toward the man, who just brought up a knee to the young Uchiha's stomach before sweeping his legs, flooring him.  He picked up Date by his hair and tossed him at Edie.  "You might want to watch over this trash."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Rain_

Lyra and Lexi began heading their way across the large field of grass encased with trees. A cliff was in the distance, but this cliff was the border between the Earth Country and Amegakure, then from there it would be a couple hour walk or so. "Amegakure isn't far ahead. It shouldn't be long now," Lyra commented as the two walked casually across the field. They were both tired from running around so much, and it was nice to just walk across a blossoming field at midnight.
"Again, we don't know what to expect. Amegakure could be submerged in terror just like Iwagakure and Sunagakure for all we know. We need to stay vigilant," Lexi replied, reminding Lyra of the possibilities.
"I wonder how Konoha is doing ... I mean, it's not like I care THAT much for the village, but they are perhaps the most powerful village of the five great nations. If they were taken over too ... then there is no hope, is there?"

Just as they got closer to the cliff, they could see it was starting to rain already-- a trademark of Amegakure. 
"You know ... as sad as some may see this rain, I find it to sort of give you energy. Life even. Like when people go out into the streets and start dancing in the rain! Don't you think?" Lyra smiled as she looked up to the stormy clouds above.
"It's simply an act of nature. Sometimes I think you're a bit of a hippy Lyra."
"Call me a hippy or what-not, but nobody can deny the rain means something. It represents something. I mean, why does it always rain in Amegakure?"
"Because it's the Village Hidden in the _Rain_?"
"Oh _forget it_," Lyra sighed with a smile before coming to the edge of the cliff.
*
Edie Nakano
*_An undying strength

_Edie couldn't watch as Date charged in, his eyes blinded with revenge. He was easily swept off his feet and tossed back towards Edie, but she was surprised herself when Happy caught him instead. 
"Ah, you're so heavy!" he groaned as he heaved away to hold Date, before giving in and dropping him gently next to Edie. 
"Date ... I want you to get out of here. Happy, go with him," she ordered as she then handed her fan to Happy.
"Yeah Date ... he's too strong. Edie-chan feels she has to protect you now that Hakaizen is gone," Happy added on as he took the fan from Edie.
"Please ... don't make it worse ..." Edie gave one final whisper as the tears streamed down her face, before placing a wind barrier around Date and Happy that would follow them wherever they went. She needed to make sure he would stay safe, as that would've been his final wish ...

"You disrespected his father, giving him a death he wasn't worthy of. You disrespected me, and even threatened to kill my daughter ..." a sly smile spread across her face as her eyes now fixed their sharp sight on to him. "You've obviously never met me, or her _father_." 

With that, Edie appeared right above the man with her heel raised high above her head. "Screw you!" she roared before slamming her heel down to his spot, releasing a large earthquake in the surrounding area. She wasn't sure if she had hit him, but she new Date and Happy were safe. The earth turned to dust the moment it made contact with the barrier. *"Come on you COWARD!"*


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori*
Chains

Hanzo was gone from the spot, but the chain attached to his weapons was under her foot.  However, somehow, it wasn't broken.  Curious.  In a flash the chain gave off a bright blue glow and released more of the whips of water toward Edie, threatening to rip apart and impale her, while at the same time, Hanzo appeared from behind her, aiming a kick toward her back.  A sudden whirlwind interrupted the whips and the kick, however, batting Hanzo away and severing the whips easily.  A man landed on the ground between the two.



"What's all this calamity?  I came here looking for a boy by the name of Date and all I find is an ocean in the desert!  Surely this cannot be the end of days?  No... it's you ninjas.  I see now."  He looked at the man in the armor, noted how his hand was covered in blood.  "Have you no respect?  You never attack a lady with the intent to kill, especially if she may be a mother!"  Hanzo dashed toward him.  "No one shall interrupt."  As Hanzo neared the man, he ducked, crouching low under the blue armor-clad shinobi.  "Shin!"  He fist slammed in to Hanzo's stomach, making him double over.  "Sho!"  Another fist to his jaw, breaking it.  "Ryuken!"  The punch to the jaw carried into a rising uppercut, sending Hanzo flying into the air.  The shinobi growled and performed Mizu no Shunshin, a kind of body flicker where he turned to water and darted away.  The man turned to face Edie.

"I'm sorry about the tragedy that has befallen this village.  I was not quick enough.  I am looking for a boy named Uchiha Date.  A little bird told me he was looking for me for training.  It took quite a while to make it back to the Great Nations from my home, I just wish I could have aided sooner."  He bowed to her.  "I am Gouryu Testuuken.  I am honored to meet you."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Issues_She peeped down, only to see how steep it was. Add that with the rain right now, and that's one quick route to a painful death. "I don't think we can just jump off right now. Even if we managed to land correctly, we'll most likely slip and break every bone in our body," Lyra frowned as she watched the rain smash down on the slope, creating a dirty, muddy terrain.
"Wait ... I have an idea," Lexi popped up as she took off her small pouch. "Wait here."
"What are you doing?"
"Making myself useful," she smiled with a glint in her eye before smashing her tail into the ground. It created a small hole, which Lexi then jumped into and began to dig through. 
"Ah, that mole technique right!? When did you learn _that_!?" Lyra chuckled, surprised at Lexi's useful abilities. She'd been with Lexi almost every second since she'd gotten her, so she can't have just learned it. Is it part of her natural ability? Lyra noticed that Lexi had hacked away at the ground with her sharp tail before actually going in.

Lyra waited patiently for an answer from Lexi, wondering if she was okay digging through a mountain.

"Lyra! LYRA! *LYRRAAA*!" Lyra shot around to see Lexi calling her name-- from the bottom of the cliff! She'd done it! She'd actually dug her way through the entire mountain! Lyra felt proud to call Lexi her summon. 
"Come on Lyra! Go through the tunnel I've dug! I made it big enough for you!" she yelled to a reluctant Lyra. Digging through tunnels? She'd get her clothes dirty. It's not like she was overly-neat like a lot of girls are-- she wasn't afraid to get her hands dirty. But these clothes were hand made and she'd just spent ages washing them a couple of days ago. *"HURRY UP LYRA!"*
"Fine, fine!" Lyra sighed before slowly climbing inside the hole. She clung on to the top, scared to drop down. However, the rain had other ideas as mud began to form near her fingertips, and soon she lost her grip. 
*"AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!"* Lyra's peircing scream shook even the earth as she fell through the hole, desperately trying to cling on to anything.

*CRASH!*

Lyra landed on her bottom in a shallow cave, where she could see Lexi in the distance. It seemed Lexi's plan had worked no matter how painful it was. 
"Thanks ... Lexi," she muttered as she stood up, rubbing her painful backside. 
"Oh, now you've made it! Come on Lyra, we don't have all day!"
"Yeah yeah, I'm coming!"

*
Edie Nakano*
_Thank god for that ..._

Edie was surprised to see a man intercept, who went on to effortlessly smack the man to a pulp. He soon dissapeared with a sort of water technique, leaving a dumbfounded Edie and a bowing man. 
"I'm sorry about the tragedy that has befallen  this village.  I was not quick enough.  I am looking for a boy named  Uchiha Date.  A little bird told me he was looking for me for training.   It took quite a while to make it back to the Great Nations from my  home, I just wish I could have aided sooner. I am Gouryu Testuuken.  I am honored to meet you." he explained as he bowed. Edie didn't know what to make of it at first, but she knew that Date should go with him. It was evident to her that when Date charged in, he was effortlessly taken care of. Sure, he's just a genin, but even then she wished he'd have more tactic then that. 

"Well ... then as his legal guardian, I'll let you take him. Train him, make him stronger," Edie smiled as she bowed before him. She snapped her fingers, releasing the wind barrier just nearby. Happy floated over to Edie to see who the man was.
"Who's he Edie?" 
"Gouryu Tetsuuken. Some sort of taijutsu master," she replied before pointing to Date. "That's him."


----------



## River Song (May 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic LT
> *_A formidable duo_
> 
> Kain stopped his technique, but it was too late. The glass dome had shattered, and Kain's body was hurting from drilling through so much glass, sending him hurdling a fair distance behind Yata. "T-Tifa! Be careful!" he yelled in response to the glass senbon heading straight for her.
> ...



*Yata*

Success, the senbon had hit her. He heard a raor form the other side of him. Reacting on instinct he jumped back before realising that the attack had never meant to hit him. The girl wqas starting to play dirty. An improvement from theren last match when it was attack after attack after attack. His head swiveled round to look at her. She then sudenly apeared at the side of him. Then befind him. To the left and to the right. Finaly she apeared above him. Her atack falling down like a meteor to earth. He quickly formed a handseal and disapeared in a puff of smoke. He however was not fast enough. He apeared behind a tree. A log in his place. However some of the atack had hit him. Evident from the burn down his right arm.

Now it was his turn to attack. Thanks to the shatering of the spear, the dome and the senbon there was a fair amount of glass around

"Glass release:Rain of shards"


SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama| The Vipers Domain*
> 
> Koji could feel frustration starting to creep in as the woman sprouted wings and flew up in the sky. It was almost awe inspiring as she stood there a real life angel of death ready to strike Koji down. Her sweet facade evaporating into the lethal monster he knew she was at heart. He must have looked like a deer in head lights as she flicked her wrist. He could hear something cutting through the wind but he couldn't see, so Koji did what he always did in a situation like this.
> 
> "HAAA!!!"He roared as he kicked the ground heading straight into her line of fire. He could feel the feathers cutting and ripping at his body but he was on her now. She had fast movement speed but this was his domain, Taijutsu. Spinning and gathering momentum he kicked one more time springing out at her like a snake his fist coiled. He unleashed a wild flurry of jabs and haymakers.



*Kora*
_That insulent little brat._

 He had tried to attack her and got caught up in the rain of feathers. The foolish boy had now been hit with the equivelent of ten kunai. She had to give it to him he was persistent. He tried to launch a barage of attacks at her. However due to her suberb reflexes she caught the first punch. Tanking the fist in her hand she dangled him in the air. 

"Use your head boy, I am the angel of the apocolypse, do you realy think you could defeat me with a frontal atack" she sneered, spitting in his face. With a swift kick she sent Koji flying down towards earth. 

"Try again boy"


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Dance!
_
Tifa smiled with delight as her and Kain's teamwork had paid off; catching Yata off guard for her next attack. Her fist smashed straight into him, sending debris encased in flames flying across the field. Kain watched with an interested expression as he waited for the smoke to clear to see if their attack was succesful.

"Body Replacement!?" Tifa gasped with genuine surprise as she noticed the charred log at her feet. "So, where's he gone to hide off to then?"
"He's still here. I can _smell_ him," Kain growled as his sharp eyes darted around the field, looking for any sign of Yata.

*"Glass Release: Rain of Shards!" *

Tifa glanced over in the direction of the voice to just see a glimpse of Yata's arm. There was a waft of smoke leaking from his burned arm. _At least I got some of him ..._

*"LOOK OUT!"* Tifa's thought were cut off by the shards of glass raining down upon them. How could she lose concentration so easily!? Did Yata reveal himself on purpose to distract her? Or was she just that gullible?
"Passing Fang!" Kain roared as he began rocketing towards Yata's location-- the glass turning to grains the moment it touched him. However, spinning so fast meant he couldn't see Yata that well and missed him- tearing through a tree nearby instead. 

Meanwhile, Tifa was trying her best to dodge the attack. She did a swift backflip to avoid the initial rain, but more impaled her as she was knocked back on to the ground. "AHH! Okay okay, calm down Tifa!" she breathed in an attempt to reassure herself. She yanked the handful of glass that was stuck in her body, before beginning to send medical chakra through her body. It would take a bit of time, but the wounds should be healed in a few minutes or so.

Kain heard Tifa's cry, his eyes darting over in her direction. He had a feeling she'd be fine though as the injuries weren't anything too serious, and she had some medical abilities. 
*"Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique!"* Kain inhaled before letting out a flurry of fire bullets that danced through the sky. He could direct them at his will, so dodging them wouldn't be a simple task.


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Date Uchiha LT*
> 
> Date smirked and caught her, holding her against his chest so no one could see her breasts.  "Try not to draw too much attention to yourself, Aosuki-chan."  He performed the Shunshin, sending them both away in a circle of scattering leaves.  They were standing atop a tall building in Fuzengakure, before he released her and took a few steps back, slipping his hands into his pockets.  "Now no one can see you.  You're welcome."
> 
> [/COLOR]?"




*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei shivered when the wind hit her back, but then she looked up at him and notice the situation they were in. She was a girl, still, and he was a boy, to much of her knowledge. And this situation with him looking at her chest was too much for her to handle as he looked at her at the top of the building...

Kei eyes darted from side to side as she began to blush...

She looked at him and her face was seriously red

"DON'T LOOK AT ME YOU PERVERT!!!!! KYAHHHHHH!!!!"Kei yelled at the top o her lungs before swinging a right hook dead at his face

*LT End*​
*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo took a deep breath and closed his eyes, every sound, every feeling, and every smell enhanced.  Concentrate. He just had to. Kyo gripped his sword and slowly dragged his right feet back as he released the deep breath he was holding. Concentrate...

Kyo eyes snapped out and soon his sword blasted into flames...

Kyo quickly took the sword out of it sheath and cut the tree in front of him....It came tumbling down and Kyo smiled as he went over to check his handy work but instantly frowned when he compared it to his mothers job...Hers was smooth and straight...His was jaggy and rough...

"Damn it..."


----------



## Kenju (May 21, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
> *SHINK!*
> 
> The sound of clashing metal is heard. The sound is heard so many times that it's almost sounding like a bell. This is from the occurrence of weapons colliding harshly with each other. This is from the two sides battling against one another. Even when there are many battling, there is only one on the opposing side of the fight. The single opponent that brings about this trouble is only but a boy with a sword.
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
Shirou launches himself at his charging. The fact of being outnumbered dosen't bother him in even the slightest. He's use to this, actually he felt it would be boring if only one came after him.He probably would even feel that he would give that single person more of a beating than he deserved. Of course he knows that isn't the right thing to do, he was just that angry.

A bandit with a sword comes down on the boy with a downward slash. His attempt is to easily slice the Genin in two halves. Shirou's blade is risen horizontally above his head. Their swords meet, yet it can't even be called a block as the boy pushes his foe's sword to the side. With the chest fully exposed, Shirou takes action and slams his foot onto the bandit's gut.

A release of air is heard from the bandit's throat before he is pushed away onto the ground by the kick. Shirou swings his body to the right, facing a man wielding a spear charging at him. He meets the fellow half-way and swings his katana in a latitude direction. Before the spear can be used, the user is struck and knocked away by the attack. What was to be expected was a gash of blood, however Shirou used the blunt side of the sword to deal the damage.


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Who would've guessed?_

Lyra was strolling through the large training field, mostly minding her own business in the empty space. It seemed everyone was busy getting on with their lives, while she spent hers wandering aimlessley. I really need to try creating poisons for myself. Soon, someone will come up with an antidote, she thought to herself as she walked through the lush fields. 

"Damn it ..." 

Lyra heard a familiar voice, one that she knew too well. She glanced over in the direction it was coming from, only to see Kyo standing in front of a tree with a jagged slicing. He was frowning, indicating he must've been training and dissapointed with the results. A smile on her face and a glint in her eye, Lyra casually walked up behind Kyo before a short distance behind him, her hands firmly on her hips. 

"Come on Aosuki. You can do better than that, can't ya?"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
Dance With the Devil in the Pale Moonlight Arc​*
Koji felt uneasy being in a field in the middle of nowhere with one of the three ninja he feared the most in the world. Still he couldn't lie he had a begrudging respect for the man in front of him.

"So you're going to finally let me stop twisting in the wind and worrying about when you or Peacecraft will stick your ugly mugs in my business. I can feel you two watching me. Like what I did to Sister Karina?"Koji took a sadistic pride in his torture methods against that girl. She was their "sister" but she was a vile murderous wench who needed to be put in her place. Now she was some doll for a mad scientist. Sieferoth began to walk towards Koji a cold unemotional expression on his face. Koji didn't even blink the man disappeared and reappeared six maybe eight feet away from him. The reason he knew he was exactly that far away was because that was the approximate length of his sword and it's tip was pointed at his neckline.


"Would you like my blade to bite you? That forked tongue can be cut out. It'll make you more effective for our ends possibly. You're a manipulative and malicious little brat. Even by the standards of other Mugenshi. You're murderous intent is absolutely ravenous. I saw you eying that girl like some kind of animal you can hunt and slaughter."  Koji could see Sieferoth's icy demeanor melting and giving way to something much more fevered as his rancor for the boy was coming out. Koji had never known that Sieferoth felt this way but it was of no consequence.

"We're soldiers from birth and because of that murder is not just a way of life it's an impulse. I'm not going to apologize. I'm the boy born under an evil star, remember?" Koji had a smug smile on his lips despite the fact that a huge sword was pointed and ready to deliver a tracheotomy to him.

"We Mugenshi are SOLDIERS. We're not just some clan who have a mutation that makes us different from the rest. No we are a warrior race and warriors have honor. It's despicable and cruel that our lord who decided to give the Mugenshi their strength would bestow the gift of Kuraihoshi on you. We are made in his image, but you see Brother Kazama as Kuraihoshi we are one step above. The great one's give us guidance. The voices as you call them.

Koji listened intently as Sieferoth was giving him answers but more questions as well. He didn't understand this talk of a lord or understand what was so good about being a Kuraihoshi.

"You act as if you are above the rest because of your blood but you were lucky to just be born under a star of misfortune. You spilled the blood of the people you thought were your parents when you were just a babe. You are a vile little boy but your wicked ways have a purpose according to them. Our people have been wandering the Ninja World since the beginning never settling but now the time is almost here. We are taking our land back Brother Kazama. As a Kuraihoshi you are duty bound to help us create Outer Heaven. 


---

*Koji Kazama|Broken Domain*

Koji felt completely hopeless like a worm caught in the talons of a bird. She caught his punch and now had him in her grasp. She spat in his face causing him to glare at her with pure unadulterated hate and fury. She let him go and instead of just leaving it at dropping him she kicked him in the chest. It felt like he had just been hit by a sledgehammer over and over again as his body plummeted to the ground at a nasty velocity. 

CRASH

He grunted in pain as he felt his body smash into the earth as his whole body felt like it was about to break. The crater was atleast seven feet deep which was a testament to the women's strength. 

*Kukukukukukuku*

Koji could hear them egging him on and trying to get him to get up. He was having trouble breathing as he had definitely cracked some ribs. Koji didn't care though he had to make it Fuzen. No one was going to kill Kyo except for him and he had to make sure Kei would be alright. He wanted to live long enough to put those Uchiha vermin in their place too. They knew this so they continued to goad the boy into action. He slowly but surely staggered to his feet, he could feel his battered body barking at him as he walked out of the crater. It was pretty wide to say the least.

"That was good granny. LETS GO AGAIN!!!"Koji kicked the ground again heading straight for Korra. Reaching into his shirt he grabbed two kunai. Spinning around he tried to hack at her like a helicopter propeller.


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He was about to do another cut before he heard a familiar voice. He turned around to see Lyra, with her usual hands on her hips routine. Kyo sighed as he placed his sword back into his sheath and probably called it a day of training. He was out here from sun rise and it seemed to be already afternoon, he was being to caught up in all this training.

“I have been training all day and so far I can’t get it like mothers..” Kyo took note as he pointed to a tree that was smooth and straight no jagged edges or rough looks. Not unlike his…

Kyo looked up at her, “What are you doing here?” Kyo asked, “Shouldn’t you be tending to some flowers now?” He smirked as he walked up near her and pulled at one of her cheek.


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Oh you!_

Lyra smiled gleefully as Kyo seemed anything but happy as he sighed, sliding his sword back into his sheath. 
"I have been training all day and so far I can't get it like mothers ..." Kyo noted as he pointed to the tree that a smooth, swift cut across it. Lyra guessed that the mark on the tree was a produce of their teacher's impressive swordsmanship. She took a single glance over to the tree behind Kyo which had a jagged line-- heck, it wasn't even a line. _You don't ever give up, do you? Heh ..._

"What are you doing here?" he asked, looking up to her. "Shouldn't you be tending some flowers now?" Kyo finished off with a smirk as he tugged at her cheek. She laughed sheepishly before tugging at his ear. 
"I was just looking for something," she smiled before only just realising how close they were. Centimeters apart. Their breaths acting like a bridge. Lyra blushed slightly before taking a few steps back. She pulled out a red spiderlily from a bunch that she had been picking since Kyo showed her the place they grow. 
"These flowers are rigged with explosive tags and explode on impact. They remind me of you y'know. Always charging in, leaving a trail of destruction wherever you go," she smiled, looking down at the red petals that twirled around her finger. "I have a flower for everyone really. But for some reason, I seem to use this one the most."


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo smiled at Lyra girly side, it made her seem weak and almost like a trap because even if she looked weak for a minute he knew she could kill him or hurt him for a minute. He took one of those lilies and smiled as he remembered how much his mother loved these flowers. He almost lost himself in the way that the flower looked before he looked at Lyra and smiled…warmly…

“My mother love this flower…”Kyo explained, “This is the same flower that our father gave her when they got engaged…” Kyo looked at her as his eyes turned blue willingly, “So my mother created a field of these flowers and me, her, and Kei always had a picnic there…We were happy…Ha..”

Kyo gave her back the flowers, “…Flowers they are weak…But they hold dangerous secrets and surpises..” Kyo looked back at her, “Just like you.”

Kyo touched her cheek with his open palm as he moved closer to her, “Don’t pull away…”he commanded before nuzzling the top of her head and taking a wiff of her hair, “…I…miss--…Don’t leave like that you got that?”


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_The hidden meaning of a single petal_

The handful of lilies danced playfully in her hand as her nails gently scraped the crimson petals. There was a sweet moment of silence as Kyo took one of the flowers and examined it himself, before glancing up to Lyra wearing a smile that was rare for him.

"My mother _loved_ this flower ..." Kyo began as he held the lily in his hands. Lyra listened to him carefully with a small but sweet smile etched on her face. "This is the same flower that our father gave her when they got engaged. So, my mother created a field of these flowers and me, her and Kei always had a pinic there ... we were happy-- ha ..."
"The field means a lot to you, huh?" she concurred, her ears open for him to carry on with his story.

Kyo gave her back the flowers, "Flowers. They are weak but hold dangerous secrets and surprises ..." Kyo looked back at her as a blushing Lyra looked straight at him. ?Just like you.?

Lyra felt Kyo touch her cheek, caressing it softly. She wished to move away, finding it slightly too romantic but was stopped by Kyo's command as he nuzzled the top of her ebony locks. 
"I miss-- Don't leave like that, you got that?"
Lyra didn't know how to reply. A perhaps sweeter and much more caring Kyo was present right now, but she didn't know what to do, how to react. She just went with the easiest thing she could do--
"I won't ... _I_ _promise_," she whispered as she rested her hands on his chest. They were locked in a small embrace for a moment before Lyra had to make a remark on it.

"A little close for friends, aren't we?"


----------



## Kenju (May 21, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
In a battle surrounded by enemies, Shirou stands his ground firmly. Those icy silver eyes show no hesitation nor fear. His stable body moves without wavering or trembling. Every single one of them are swooping in after him. The Saint kicks off of the dirt, leaving his place and going deeper into battle. With the blunt side of his katana, he slashes downward at a bandit, easily smashing him onto the ground and taking him out of battle.

The  attacker to the right of that one moves in with an attempt to stab the boy, yet a turning slash hits him across chest, knocking him into others. The boy's movements are not stopped as he steps back from an incoming slice from a spear. Shirou raises his katana and comes down with a strong hit onto his attacker's neck, rendering him unconscious. Shirou leaves the ground, using the strength of his legs to push himself in the air. To his surprise, the bandits also follow him into the air.

From what he can tell, they have some skill with their chakra control. Before one of them can fully get into strike range, Shirou pulls his blade over to the side and swings it forward into the man's temple, sending him crashing onto the ground. This dosen't stop the others though as they continue moving in. The Genin lands on top of a building nearby, still facing his foes. Just as they meet at the top, the first three are met up close by the Saint.

The first one his hit in the neck and knocked out. The second has his one of his rips smashed in. The third has his shoulder dislocated by the slash of the katana.

"........If I weren't one to show mercy, I'd say your all just running to your deaths. But at this time, I'll just say your wasting your time......"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Itsuki Ezel*
> _Hmm?_
> 
> Itsuki was rushing around, trying to find Alis. Being the Kazekage and one of the best doctors in Sunagakure, she was probably curing the injured. However, he needed to put his mind at rest. The mansion had huge blast holes through it and he was sure the ceiling would cave in any moment now. "Come on Alis ... where the hell are you!?" he muttered in fustration as he checked every room he came across. On his way out of one, he was jumped by a black wolf with harrowing eyes. With an almost split-second reaction, Itsuki quickly opened a portal and used it as a shield to block himself from the attack.
> ...



*Hakro Ezel LT*

He did not mean to fall for the sheild that was up against his wolf body s he turn back to human as so did Cheza to revealed themselfs. "It is not a surprise to see you nor my mom being on the run again. Is this knew group just after our city or out to get her once again. Where is she and what happen to my sister?" He growled the lst part of what he said. "Just calm down, Hakro. We are not going to get anywhere for you acting like this" Cheza said. Hakro said and looked ack at Itsuki, even if he did respond to anything he said, "What, you want me to go back to the cabin that I came from Fuzen, is that the point you are trying to ezpress." Spike and the brown wolf summoning was serious as they felt their masters being tense, it could be  surprise if he open up his metl wolf claws at the moment of this discussion.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was slinking from shdow to shadow as she start sinking into the ground, peguasa tried to help her but it was useless s he dissapear into a pile of white smoke. She closed her eyes seeing this was a trap for something, "Release of the hidden quick sand." Alis was in a outfit tht you could not reconized she was wearing a black cloak with a skeleton on the back of it hiding her face as well. "So witch doctor so, you brought injured people here to do something or roam from place to place." I took her a second to relized something only one person only used snd attacks. "You already know you I am, even in a creepy voice like this." Chills went down Akina's spine, "Come with me, to see my brother and dad." "I don't hold any promise to meet up with them only to cause them more danger." The women in the blck cloak with the skeleton on the back dissapeared out of the cemetery. "Meet us in five minutes, mom," she picked up her staff and run to the kazekage's mansion hoping to find Hakro and her dd there.


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2011)

Kyo Aosuki LT

"A little close for friends, aren't we?"

Kyo felt a little twinge of his heart as he heard that and slowly pulled away from her and then looked down. She was right, they were too close and that was bad. Even when she was around, he felt torn between Kei and her. Kei was blood and she had always accepted him and was always around, but now that they were angels...They barely saw each other..

And that hurted the older twin...Especially knowing that she was hurting herself..

Kyo looked down, "I guess you are right...We are a little too close Lyra.."

Kyo looked away from the ground and then at the sky, he had to do what was right. He was an angel and he had to put his duty in front of everything. Kyo looked at her finally..

"Lyra...Stay Away from me..."he said,"My job...No my duty as an Officer of Fuzen is dangerous, I am constantly making enemies and I don't want you to become a target like Kei already is..You mean something to me...But you mean enough where I know that staying any where near me can get you hurt..And before you argue that you can protect yourself, just don't.."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Itsuk Ezel*
_Kids_

"It's funny you should ask me that; what do you think I've been doing?!" he yelled, clawing his temples in fustration. "One would think you'd be looking out for Akina ... we'd trusted you! But no you've gone and lost her during all this! 'Fuck's sake!" he smashed the wall, leaving a small dent before storming off. However, he had only taken a couple of steps before seeing a face he knew too well run up the stairs.

"Akina? Akina! Oh _thank god_," he breathed as he ran up to her and embraced her, stroking her hair gently. "I thought you was gone! Where's your mother?"

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_..._

The two seperated, with Lyra looking away for a moment.
"I guess you are right Lyra ... we are a little too close ..."
"No shit," she chuckled, standing in her trademark stance. But what Kyo said next as he looked up to her eyes surprised her ...

"Lyra ... stay away from me," he began, with a look that Lyra could tell he didn't want to do this. "My job ... no, my _duty_ as an Officer of Fuzen is dangerous; I am constantly making enemies and I don't want you to become a target like Kei already is. You mean something to me ... but you mean enough where I know that you staying anywhere near me can just get you hurt."

This guy should switch jobs. Yet again the girl was speechless, with him changing opinions constantly. Lyra glowered at him, trying to take in what he was saying.

"And before you argue that 'you can protect yourself' ... _just don't_."

This isn't him. He knows her almost as well as Koji does. There is no way that's him speaking right now. "Kyo, I'm not just going to piss off because you say so. It don't work like that and it never has!" she barked, clenching her fists tightly. "You think you're the only one who has duties? You're the only one fighting in Iwagakure? I was there, remember? I had a couple of fights and I was *okay*!"

Lyra took a deep breath as she looked down to the ground before letting off a small smile. 

"It's a shame you don't know what you're running from Kyo ..."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
Dance With the Devil in the Pale Moonlight Arc​*
"Outer Heaven?"Koji felt strange saying the words. It elicited a certain feeling when the words left his lips, like he was talking about his home.

"We will strip our holy land of all it's sin. We will purify it by razing it to the ground and eradicating all of the filth. Then as the master race we will take our place as the cut above."Sieferoth had a crazed look in his eye but the conviction in his words was just so powerful. It was alot for Koji to take in.

"And if I refuse what then?Where does that leave you and Peacecraft? What are you going to do about the geezer. He's supposedly one of these Kuraihoshi as well."

Sieferoth smiled and pressed his sword's tip into Koji's throat nicking it and drawing blood.

"You won't because you can't. His will resonates in your heart. Even if you would like to try to fight it. Xemnas will be dealt with and you Brother Kazama have only a few options. Peacecraft can see everything you do, the pathogen in your body acts as a window. You have come into contact with a certain girl. Her name is Thalia Warholic."Koji remembered her and how he agreed to join her in exchange for assistance when it came to Sieferoth and Peacecraft.

"Originally we wanted you in Konoha. So you could wait until it was time to act. An inside man if you will, but you're meeting with Thalia Warholic has shifted the course of events. She is very special to our plans. One could consider her the hand of the lord himself. You will reach out and take this hand hatchling. If you do not I will cut that little rabbit of yours in two. Right in front of your eyes. I will watch your cold heart burn with agony. It's a wonder someone like you can care about another."Koji began to ball his hands into fists. He had put Kei in danger by continuing on with her and now the Mugenshi had marked her as a weakness. Koji knew their was nothing he could do, they had him now.His frustration was mounting, something had to give...

"Threaten her one more time Sieferoth. I'll bite through your sword with my fangs. I dare you."Sieferoth smiled amused by Koji's defiance in the face of not only death but of losing someone dear. Sieferoth pulled back his nodachi and put it back in it's scabbard. They were both being bathed in the moonlight as they stood and stared each other down, only a mere eight feet separating them.

"You have two Mugenshi Marks. You're still too green, not even worthy of being an ascended let alone being able to last five minutes with a Knight. Would you like to be put in your place?"

Koji didn't say anything as the veins around his eyes began to pulsate with not just blood, not just adrenaline, but rage and power. He was the strongest Mugenshi, no the strongest soldier in all of the ninja world. This was self sublimation, the ability to hypnotize the body and feed on every bastion of strength from within. 

*SHOUKA*

His muscles pumped up as he got ready to activate his other gift. This one used the earth itself to empower it and grant him otherworldly speed. Koji's body was overtaken by a blinding yellow glow as dust and rocks swirled around him. The glow died down and now he was there in his white boots and flowing white scarf.

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION I*

This was it, no warm ups, no playful banter, this was serious.

"Ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight!?!?!?" He kicked the ground and with a thunderous boom he headed straight for Sieferoth. The dance had begun.


----------



## Chronos (May 21, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel/ Ikuto Uchiha*


"Heh! Impressive..."

So clones huh? Well, he should've expected as much. Soon getting hit directly with the data drain jutsu soon he poofed away along with most of the clones. He released the chief toads technique and the two elders were still in his shoulders, sage mode was still active...

"Well, I see that you're not as pathetically weak as I expected, but. I- I mean we, have plans for the future. I can't show off all I can do just yet."

The elders soon disappeared from his shoulders and he started to bow and tilt his hat as he slight closed his eyes and moved back. 

"Until next time Fuzenkage, beast of fuzen, children of fuzen and Uchiha rat."

He soon walked off, but the a flash of light covered his body and he disappeared, leaving no trace of his whereabouts. Ikuto soon woke from the coma he was in form the blood lost. His leg was still pierced and blood was flowing from it, He soon ripped his sleeves off and tied up his wound. He saw as Kyo layed of the floor and as he looked at his back and saw that a seal was placed on his back.

"A Five Element Skill? This is bad... You need to get this released soon. Probably the elders of the village could release this. As long as you have this you won't be able to properly move."

He saw as Shana was holding Marta and giving him a signal that they were heading off to Fuzen to get patched up. This was a suicide mission. The blades had once again gripped his hearts, he hid his green eye, as it started bleeding and pain roamed through it.

"Argh! What's happening?" Said Ikuto as he saw a small puddle and saw that his green eyes was slowly turning red. What the hell was happening here?


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2011)

Kyo Aosuki LT

"It's a shame you don't know what you're running from Kyo ..."

Kyo sighed, the girl was hard o crack but he had to. He just had to, this was his duty as an angel of Fuzen. Even he didn't want to hurt her, but he knew that everything from this day fourth was going to be for everyone well protection. Kyo looked at her and frowned before taking off his shirt...

He turned his back to her and showed off his scars,"Do you want this!?" Kyo asked as he showed off his whip welts when he trained as an angel. Some of the over lapped each other and it was an ugly sight but it was even uglier seeing them on Kei. Some of the wounds on Kyo  were still red, some healed, and others were permanently there

*"TELL ME LYRA DO YOU WANT THESE!?"*Kyo asked angrily and then turned around to her and then he lifted up his long hair and then showed of the sun mark on the back of his neck

"You want to know how I got this?"Kyo asked,"They seered it into my skin with an iron...I couldn't scream or else they took of another nail by force...They pushed that white iron so damn deep into my skin that now this is permanent!"

Kyo turned around to her,"Now...Lyra do whats best for you..."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Why do I need to look out for her, when she is able to do that on her own? Why keep treaing her like  baby? Akina, what hppen to Pegusas, he was looking after you?" Hakro could tell that she fell in a pit of sand and found mom in a werid way. "Dad, that was part of Hakro's plan not to lose, to descover other enemies that ws going to attacks us from the air and sky. I told her to meet up with us in five minutes, you know you don't have to worry about me that much." She hugs him back. "Cheza, she gets a hug and I get a sheild shoved into my face." "It was only for cation, you guys since a earthquake coming on" Cheza ask? After five minutes a powerful erth quake hppen in the center of the room. Everyone got out of the way included the wolves. As the smoke dissappeared a huge armadillo with two people standing on the black shell with the symbol of death on it. "Sorry, for leving at a harsh time my friends" she said in a creepy voice as her friend still stood on the aradillo's shell after she jumped down on to the floor in front of everyone.


----------



## River Song (May 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Dance!
> _
> Tifa smiled with delight as her and Kain's teamwork had paid off; catching Yata off guard for her next attack. Her fist smashed straight into him, sending debris encased in flames flying across the field. Kain watched with an interested expression as he waited for the smoke to clear to see if their attack was succesful.
> ...



*Yata*

He was being attacked from both sides. Tifa, who was standing still on his right. Then there was the fire breathing pussy cay on the other side. looking straight at the fireballs he made a handseal. 7 more copies of himself apeared. There were now eight. Four clones ran at Tifa, fists in the air. The other three clone and Yata ran at Kain in a similar stance. Once they reached there targets all of them will apear to punch, however the real Yata had concentrated on the tekenetsu sorounding his mouth. Now there was an amount of chakra When yata attacked he would spit out the glass that would wrap around Kain's neck.  



SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama|Broken Domain*
> 
> Koji felt completely hopeless like a worm caught in the talons of a bird. She caught his punch and now had him in her grasp. She spat in his face causing him to glare at her with pure unadulterated hate and fury. She let him go and instead of just leaving it at dropping him she kicked him in the chest. It felt like he had just been hit by a sledgehammer over and over again as his body plummeted to the ground at a nasty velocity.
> 
> ...



*Kora*

Pitiful, the young boy was ignoring her advice. Why was she always tasked with the most anoying jobs. Just because she wasn't great at large scale atacks doesn't mean she couldn't kick some jonnin asses. This boy was boring. With a flap of her almighty wings she flew backwards away from the boy. "Listen to my advice boy, it won't work" she sneered at him.

"Great Fireball jutsu" she said exhaling a huge sphere of fire. "Dodge this boy!"


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_Trickster

_It wasn't long before Tifa had finished healing her wounds-- well, tell a lie they weren't properly healed but they wasn't going to do any damage right now. Tifa stood up, her fist still burning great with the lion's mane. 

Kain anticipated Yata's attack with the clones. He dragged his claws on the ground as he prepared his passing fang, but was surprised when the clones did something completely unexpected. Kain dodged their silly punches, but a thin peice of glass shot out and wrapped around his neck, strangling him. "Ack! You bastard!" he growled, trying to tug away from it. While he seemed to be struggling, a sly smile soon covered his face.

"Just kidding."

*"The Roar of the Lion's Fist!"* Tifa yelled as she appeared straight behind Yata, aiming to smash her fist in his back. If one glanced over her back they would see a puddle of melted glass with a few shards here and there. 
*
Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Avoiding an atonement_

There was a moment of silence as her eyes glowered into the back of his head. She couldn't believe this! How selfish could he get!? It was probably a way of just sa-

"Do you want this!?" Kyo yelled sharply after he whipped off his shirt, revealing the scars on his back. They looked painful, with some still red while others looked permanent. Lyra frowned as she watched like someone who just had their whole argument killed off.

*"TELL ME LYRA DO YOU WANT THESE!?"*Kyo asked angrily and then turned around to her and then he lifted up his long hair and then showed of the sun mark on the back of his neck.

The girl said nothing. 

"You want to know how I got this?" Kyo asked, "They  seered it into my skin with an iron! I couldn't scream or else they  took of another nail by force ... They pushed that white iron so damn deep  into my skin that now this is permanent!"

Kyo turned around to her, "Now... Lyra. Do what's best for you ..."

"No ..." she whimpered as she looked down to the ground, feeling truly bad for him. But she couldn't. She couldn't just leave him like that. They'd see eachother in the street and wonder _what if_? She couldn't have it like that!

"I'll go through all that pain and _more_!! I ain't gonna be fucking selfish anymore!* I'M NOT DITCHING YOU! *No matter what ..."

*Itsuki Ezel*
_Alis?_

"Fine ... I'm sorry I overreacted a little ... I'm just stressed, okay! I have to wonder if my own clan is doing okay right now!" he yelled in retaliation to Hakro's snarky comments. He looked down to his daughter who seemed so brave through it all.

*!!!

*"Woah! Did you just feel that?" Itsuki breathed as he felt the ground shake violently. It was followed by an even worse one that shook the mansion, causing a wall or two to drop down along with bits of paper being flung across the room. 

Once the smoke had cleared, an ebony-black armadillo appeared with two people standing on it; the symbol of death present. 
"Sorry for leaving at a harsh time my friends ..."
"Alis?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2011)

*Hakro, Akina Ezel and Alis*

Mom got a new costume, it looks sicker than the last one you had. Here is a bright ide, send a letter to your family." "That already been done, I am still waiting for a response from the Ezel clan. I am thinking the bird could not find me at the moment." "Is Cho with you by any chance or we already lost him?" The other person in a black cloak jumped down next to Alis with a scythe, "yep it is still me still playing horror movie with your mom" Cho said. Akina huged him, to her it was her grandfather. "Hi, Cho. I thought thing was more of the hedless horseman." Cho, did not smile at Hakro as he was using the scythe as his own staff. "I hope you are not too mad at me, I had to healed lmost everyone that was left of Suna and some other Kazekage stuff" Alis and Cho throw their hoods off to revealed their faces.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic
> *_Sisters
> 
> _The two stood a few feet apart, staring at eachother. Both were unaware of what to say, with Tifa having no idea what would happen. Was this girl angry about the revelation? Did she want to develop a relationship? Did she have any questions? Did Tifa herself have any questions? She thought of a few, mostly questioning her abilities. When Date had told her that Thalia was supposedly immortal, it shocked her.
> ...



*[Thalia]*

She gritted her teeth again. So it looks like Midnight had been telling the truth. She focused back on Tifa, wondering what to say. Sighing she had to finally get this out.

"I've been to Konohagakure before, in fact, I've been in your house before. But that's besides the fact. You see, I---followed our dad back to Konoha wondering where he goes. I lost track of him and I met a boy there..."

Her eyes diverted away from Tifa, unsure of how to say this next part.

"I instantly felt something for him, but no looking on it that is---disgusting. Anyways we quickly shared a kiss and well---that boys name was Len."

She had wondered how they hadn't noticed they were brother and sister. Did they never share eachothers last name with one another or something?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Through the Fires and Flames*

"I don't think fighting tips from grannys!!!"He yelled after Kora as she flew backward. The fact was that he was so use to just blitzing his opponents and getting in close that he never dealt with anyone this much stronger than him. Well he never fared well against anyone this much stronger than him. Not Uchiha Shinosuke and not Sieferoth, now it was this woman. He lacked the versatility or ability to land a decisive blow on her. However this was not the time to dwell on his own frailty.

"Great Fireball jutsu" she said exhaling a huge sphere of fire. "Dodge this boy!"

*Kukukukuku
*
She told him to dodge but the attack was literally coming in hot. It reminded him of another attack he ran into not that long ago except it was slightly less deadly. He kicked the ground, this was going to be his only shot to hit her. He headed straight at the fireball closing his eyes he torpedoed his body through it and out the other end. His body was literally lit ablaze his clothes were still on fire. The pain was unbearable as he felt his body on fire. He roared as he lunged forward with his fist hoping to get her by surprise this time.


----------



## River Song (May 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic LT
> *_Trickster
> 
> _It wasn't long before Tifa had finished healing her wounds-- well, tell a lie they weren't properly healed but they wasn't going to do any damage right now. Tifa stood up, her fist still burning great with the lion's mane.
> ...


*Yata*

Milaki's will of fire certainly shone through this girl. He was not going to win but he could make this a draw. Concentraiting all of his chakra into the palm of his he created a wall 2 foot thick two foot wide and two foot in length. Tifa's fist colided with Yata's wall, bot were caught in there tracks it was a stalemate.

LT END

_Ending all my stuff 'cause i'm away on holiday_​


SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama| Through the Fires and Flames*
> 
> "I don't think fighting tips from grannys!!!"He yelled after Kora as she flew backward. The fact was that he was so use to just blitzing his opponents and getting in close that he never dealt with anyone this much stronger than him. Well he never fared well against anyone this much stronger than him. Not Uchiha Shinosuke and not Sieferoth, now it was this woman. He lacked the versatility or ability to land a decisive blow on her. However this was not the time to dwell on his own frailty.
> 
> ...



The foolish boy, she could see his shadow in the flames, pre-empting the atack her wings crosed infront of her, forming a shield of sorts. Koji's fist colided with the bed of razor sharp feathers. The feathers grew out and enveloped his hand,crushing it. She could here the crunch of his bones. . she smirked at him. She had done her job, she had held him up, normaly she would kill him but she saw promise in this boy. 

"If peacecraft ever threatens you, call me i will take you under my wing. You are like me striving for something good but just in the wrong way. There needs to be more of us in the world"sh gave a genuine smile. She then burst into feathers, she was just a clone.


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel
*_Relief ...

_"I see your still living it young, 'eh Cho?" he chuckled after Alis and Cho revealed themselves. Now that they were together, it was time they eliminated this threat from Sunagakure, once and for all. 
"I think we need to go out there and eliminate this threat now Alis. This has gone on for too long. Imagine if Akina or Hakro had been hurt?!"
*
Tifa Warholic*
_Get me off this ride!_

Tifa noticed that Thalia grit her teeth as she reminisced on her childhood. Was she ... _jealous_? Tifa would understand if she was, but both of them were in shock. 

"I've been to Konohagakure before, in fact, I've  been in your house before. But that's besides the fact. You see,  I---followed our dad back to Konoha wondering where he goes. I lost  track of him and I met a boy there..." Thalia began as thoughts of who this boy could be flashed through her mind. Was it Date? Tsugita?

"I instantly felt something for him, but no looking on it that is---disgusting. Anyways we quickly shared a kiss and well---that boy's name was-"

_Yata?_

"Len."

The world seemed to stop as Tifa heard Thalia utter that single syllable. No ... she didn't, did she? Len? And her? The thought that they had even met made her feel weird. How did her parents allow this to happen? 

"Wait ... let me get this straight. You and my- _our_ brother, were ... like a _thing_ for a little while? _Oh god_ ..." Tifa clawed her face in fustration as she was barely making sense of this all. 

"I'm still trying to get my head around this ... it's just _too_ much ...!"

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Misfortune_

After some time spent walking, they ended up at a big lake that blocked their path to Amegakure. It was raining, freezing cold and both of them were hungry, so the water didn't look too inviting for any skinny dipping.
"Great, an obstacle after another!" Lyra sighed, rubbing her eyes. She was tired after staying up nearly an entire day, from dusk 'til dawn.
"I can't dig underneath this. The earth could be miles down below ..." Lexi sighed as she walked carefully around the patches of mud. 
"I think I see a boat up ahead ... yeah! Over there Lexi!" Lyra yelled as she pointed out a simple wooden boat with a rusty white paint finish parked near a small shed. Lexi listened to Lyra and dashed for it, barely visible in the mist.

"You got it, Lexi?"
"Yeah, come on Lyra!" Lexi had already jumped in the boat and was waiting for her summoner to head over. Lyra did just this and arrived, before sitting down inside with Lexi. She reached over and untied the rope holding it to the post, before the boat slowly began to float out.
"Let's just hope it hits Amegakure ..."
"This lake isn't that wide. It's more of a river really."
"Still ... it's in the middle of the night, freezing cold, raining and I'm hungry. I need to get an inn before we do anything!"
"How much money you got?"
Lyra wondered that herself too and reached into her pouch before pulling out her purse in the shape of a tiger's head. She popped it open, only to pull out a few coins. 
"Not much. Enough to buy a drink. We aren't getting an inn ..."


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She couldn't bear to look back at Tifa, ashamed of what she had done. For once she was extremely proud of her choice to join Jashin and abandon her relationship.

"Like I said, it disgusts me. At that time I had no idea, no idea at all that we were brother and sister. We had never shared our last name, and yet he kept wanting to take things further and further."

Her hand turned into a fist, tightening as she continued.

"I hate it, I hate every single moment of it. Now I hate it even more, not only because we're brother and sister, but also because Len basically threw me out because I refused to have any sexual relations with him. If that's all he saw me as then I don't know what the hell I was originally thinking of. It makes me utterly and entirely sick."

Sighing she closed her eyes and opened them again as she looked at Tifa with a straight face. 

"But that's all in the past now. But seeing as that is true, you, Len, and you're other brother, I believe his name is Vann right? are my siblings, then there's something I should probably tell you."

Taking a short breath she made sure to focus in Tifa's eyes as she concluded.

"All five of us: yourself, Len, Vann, our sister Luka, and I, we're all in fact Demi-Gods."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

Tifa Warholic

Tifa looked at Thalia, who seemed reluctant to do the same. She could tell the girl was ashamed of what had happened; she didn't hold a grudge or anything either.

"Like I said, it disgusts me. At that time I had no idea, no idea at all that we were brother and sister. We had never shared our last name, and yet he kept wanting to take things further and further." Thalia added, clenching her fist.

"I understand. Len's a bastard when he wants to be but to be honest- I had no idea he was that much of a bastard," Tifa sighed, learning more about herself and others with every sentence that came out of Thalia's mouth.

"I hate it, I hate every single moment of it. Now I hate it even more, not only because we're brother and sister, but also because Len basically threw me out because I refused to have any sexual relations with him. If that's all he saw me as then I don't know what the hell I was originally thinking of. It makes me utterly and entirely sick."

Sighing she closed her eyes and opened them again as she looked at Tifa with a straight face. Tifa was taken back a little by Thalia's sudden expression.

"But that's all in the past now. But seeing as that is true, you, Len, and you're other brother, I believe his name is Vann right? are my siblings, then there's something I should probably tell you."

"Yeah, Vaan. What is it you want to tell us?"

"All five of us: yourself, Len, Vann, our sister Luka, and I, we're all in fact Demi-Gods."

What? Demi-gods? Is she for being serious?

"Demi-gods? Oh god, you must've hit your head silly," Tifa giggled, shaking off the whole idea. However, a thought shot through her head. Thalia was telling the truth. She remembered her mother telling her long ago ...

_You'll find there is more to your father's side then you think ..._
​_Come on, mom hasn't told you yet?_​
_Don't worry Tifa - you'll know when you're older._

"Wait ... what does that mean? Demi-gods? So ... are we meant to have like super-powers or something? Because I haven't experienced any of that yet ..."
​


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

When Tifa mentioned the notion of them having super powers Thalia laughed, super powers oh god. She wiped a small tear from her eye as she straightened up again. She thought how she could explain this, and thought of the best way possible.

"How can I explain this. It may be a dormant power, or a power that may not be flashy. Like take me for example, you should see this."

She slowly unwrapped her bandaged to show the parts of her body that Midnight had cut. She had the sword slashed from above her heart down to her hip, and then over towards her other hip, the slash mark creating a backwards "L".She turned around to show that the wound showed on her back also, implying that the source of the wound went straight through her body. She looked over her shoulder about to explain.

"Due to being a Demi-God I was able to survive something that most people can't, in which made me a "successful experiment" and made me immortal. You can take these wounds as proof."

She turned back around with her bare torso getting a bit cold. She didn't mind though, it was just the two of them, and if they were sisters then they should at least be comfortable with eachother.

"Oh and another thing, as you probably have guessed our dad is a god, which makes his parents---"

She wasn't exactly sure who his dads mom was, but she knew who his dad was.

"Well apparently his mom is another god, or goddess I should say, but that's beside the point. Our dad's father, well apparently he's the devil, which makes him our grandfather."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Superwoman!_

Tifa felt slightly stupid as Thalia laughed tears at her thought of them gaining "super-powers". 

"How can I explain this? It may be a dormant power, or a power that may not be flashy. Like take me for example, you should see this." Thalia began before slowly unwrapping her body to reveal her bare chest and torso. She had a sword slash from her heart down to her hip, then over towards her opposite hip, creating a reverse "L" sign. 

"What's that meant to mean?" she pointed at the gruesome scar with confusion. What was Thalia trying to say? Each of them had a ... well, different power? A different power that could let them defy death? Or did it vary between people? Like a super-power? Yeah, like a super-power!

"Due to being a Demi-God I was able to survive something that most people can't, in which made me a "successful experiment" and made me immortal. You can take these wounds as proof."

"Right ... that looks _fun_."

"Oh and another thing, as you probably have guessed our dad is a god, which makes his parents---Well apparently his mom is another god, or goddess I should say, but that's beside the point. Our dad's father, well apparently he's the devil, which makes him our grandfather."

Descended from gods. Oh every child's dream. "Okay, let me get things running smooth. We are basically descended from the devil and some woman, making us ... devil children? Well my family were never church people." 
Tifa began to think of all the possible powers she could have. Invisibility? Flight? Pyrokenises?! Just the _thought_ ...!

"So, do the powers between us vary or are they all just ... like are we all just immortal or something? That would be cool but I wouldn't want to live forever. Do we get to choose or is it random or ...?"


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She wasn't quite sure how to answer this question, so she tried with the best of her abilities.

"I think it's best just to call us Demi-Gods, as I do believe our Dad's mom was a god or goddess. Also trust me, my family isn't much of church people either, well, except for me. I believe in a god, but that's beside the point."

Thinking back on it her sister Luka was always strange when she went to sleep and woke up, like it seemed like she wasn't sure if she was actually awake or not.

"Well I'm not sure. I didn't chose to become immortal, it was sort of forced upon me. I don't know much about it but from what the other god told me---our uncle---it seems like we have differing abilities, or maybe we could. Like I said, it may be dormant, and I doubt we chose it. I surely didn't, and I thought it was just by chance I survived the experiment, but it seems it was due to me being a Demi-God."

Sighing, not sure what to say anymore she looked up to the sky.

"Well regardless I still don't know much about all of this, I just thought it'd be best for you to know. Also you may want to tell Len, so that way he can realize that it was for the best, extremely for the best, that we didn't get into to much of a serious relationship."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2011)

*Akina,Hakro Ezel LT and Alis*

"I have not been not acting young, as I help Alis do the paper work and also see what is going on through out the world" Cho said. "I do imange what could happen to Akina and Hakro, that why I send them to Fuzen in the first place. But you two return with a friends." "She is not my girlfriend, justa part of my friendship pack I have." "I want to help too, even with everything that is going on" Cheza said. "Let's get going then to take back Suna and pushed this threated out of my village. Even if we can retreat, we can always come back to help back but that is on the line of plan d." Alis looked at Akina. "The research I came up for yourbleeding eyes is that you have to grow out of it, or I also found something else that would stop the bleeding." "If you are trying to say that my eyes bleed to leave the battle filed that is not going to happen. I do my best, even great news coms along that can wait for now mom. You need to take control of your village first." Alis nods as she and Cho pulled up their hoods to hide their faces before jumping back on the aramdillo again. _"That was great news for anyone at the moment for Akina, finally the bleeding would stop sometime soon"_ Hakro growled to his wolves to talk or give feed back on what the wolves wanted to say.


----------



## Kenju (May 21, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
> In a battle surrounded by enemies, Shirou stands his ground firmly. Those icy silver eyes show no hesitation nor fear. His stable body moves without wavering or trembling. Every single one of them are swooping in after him. The Saint kicks off of the dirt, leaving his place and going deeper into battle. With the blunt side of his katana, he slashes downward at a bandit, easily smashing him onto the ground and taking him out of battle.
> 
> The  attacker to the right of that one moves in with an attempt to stab the boy, yet a turning slash hits him across chest, knocking him into others. The boy's movements are not stopped as he steps back from an incoming slice from a spear. Shirou raises his katana and comes down with a strong hit onto his attacker's neck, rendering him unconscious. Shirou leaves the ground, using the strength of his legs to push himself in the air. To his surprise, the bandits also follow him into the air.
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
Shirou shifts his body backwards, preforming a back flip off of the building. Seeing this, the bandits behind him come chasing after him. Returning his body forward while in the air, Shirou brings his blade swinging down diagonally on the chaser in front, letting him fall to the ground. The boy lands easily on another roof top nearby, letting the bandits follow him. Like last time, he let the first lander have a taste of his steel, defeating them easily and moving on to another building.

Shiriou and the bandits run a chase across the the legendary village without letting up. It should be awkward that he's the one running from this. However, this isn't act of cowardliness or fear of being killed. He is simply leading the trouble away from the girl and the rest of the villagers. The Saint finally reaches near a hill, there he jumps from the ground and down the waterfall below.

The bandits behind him do the same thing, chasing after him without hesitation. However, instead of falling into the water below, Shirou uses his chakra to connect his feet with the waterfall and stop himself. There, he is facing the falling enemies coming his way. With well placed balance, the boy swings is katana in various ways; left, right, straight, up, down, diagonal. Each one hitting the falling fools like they were nothing but flies.  

After the strikes, they each splashed down onto the body of water into unconsciousness..


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*
_Taking it back!_

"Alright, let's get going then!" he smirked before blasting open the wall of the mansion. "Sorry for the damage-- I'm sure the Daimyo will cover it," he smirked before jumping out of the building. He sprinted along, opening up a portal as he ran along. 
*
"COME ON YOU COWARDS!"*

*Tifa Warholic*
_A bond?_

Tifa listened to her explanations carefully to gain the most knowledge of her heritage as she could. So, the powers granted from being a Demi-God are ... random, and your family are a bunch of gods.

"Well you know, I can't wait until mine is unlocked. Hopefully it's one that compliments my abilities ... but I guess beggars can't be choosers- oh wait they can; I'm a half-god!" Tifa quipped sarcastically as she couldn't help but laugh at her own joke. She was getting on with Thalia. She found her to be similar to her in ways, perhaps more mature and serious then her but Tifa could still feel a sort of connection.

"You know, I think you should come back to Konoha with us. The only one who doesn't know now is Len, but he'll get over it anyway," she smiled before faltering-- she thought about the situation right now. Sunagakure gone. Iwagakure gone. Kumogakure? Not sure. Konohagakure? God forbid.

"Though, I think it's best we head to Fuzengakure. My mother is in Sunagakure right now, and no doubt my father is in Konoha with Len. Vaan's in the Land of Water so he is safe, so I think we should go- to be safe," Tifa suggested before deciding to do a deed that would hopefully strengthen their relationship.

"Have you been injured anywhere?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 21, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> Spike peeked behind his masters legs, "Do your revenge on my wolf he can take the revenge. But you don't know a accdient for anything at all at the moment." Spike growled as his hair was standing on it's ends. Spike could take anything for the moment but to him it was not  accident at all. Hakro noticed another spilt tree to him it would make something later if the tree could stand it. "I thought is was money that made the world go round not love. You killed Spik, you own me another wolf from the artic coldness. Do what you have to do to get you anger out of your system or are you challanging me for the head of the wolf pack that I have now. I will never let you join my pack ever if you keep this up." Akina sighed as she whisper into Darius ear, "let's continue the tour with out them." She tug on his hand as she lifted him on the back of her white winged horse she gets on behind him as Peguasa took off galloping till he flap his wings as they reached the skies.



*Diana*

"Money? Oh please that fuel's humans not the world. As for my revenge i seek nothing more than payback. l wont kill your mut." she said checking her nails as more important than them. "Killing your flea bag will be showing mercy. l intend to make it suffer." she said as she looked back at Hakro and smiled with an evil glint in her eyes. "Thats all i want. I dont want to take charge of this herd of hair balls. To much work to even care for them. i'd lock them up if i did get them and let them feast on themselves." she said laughing. She really was cruel to animals. Violet shook her head. She wondered why she hated animals soo much. A bad childhood experience perhas?

*Darius*

Darius watched his sister's antics shaking his head. Oh Diana and her hate for animals. [/COLOR] Akina sighed as she whisper into Darius ear, "let's continue the tour with out them." he heard Akina say. He looked back at the seen. "Diana we'll leave you here with the dog boy..bye" he said though Diana dismissed the saying not really focusing or hearing what he said. Violet sighed as well. "So you know i'll join you guys as i'm sure Diana can handle herself here. She'd never do anything to emberrass her self. Others yes but not herself. So here i come." she said as she flew on a cloud with Darius and Akina on the pegasus. "To our next stop!!!" she squeled.

*Solidad*

She stood over the body that lay on the floor. She wiped the blood from her mouth and sighed in relief. "That was delicious." she said cheerfully as if sucking blood from a human was normal. It was for her though. "Clean it up and place the body somewhere other than here." Damon said. He too had hos share of blood. "Don't worry i know that. this isn't the first time i have fed." she said. "You forgot once and that turned out bad." he growled. Solidad sweatdropped. He would not let it go would he. It happened only once gosh. Though they did have to kill the victim since they would not stop screaming. She sihed and got ready to take the body to a deserted place along with Damon.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date smiled and leaned backwards, dodging her wild right hook before putting his finger between her breasts.  "You shouldn't move around so much, whenever you try to punch me your shirt opens up a little."  He took a few steps back away from her raising an eyebrow.  "So!  How about that private show, Aosuki-chan?"  He put his hands behind his head and gave her a devilish lopsided grin.


*Date Uchiha*
Gouryu

Date looked at the man, his eyes getting wide.  "You... you're Tetsuuken-san?"  He looked down, clenching his fists.  "I need you to train me!  I need to take down the man who killed my parents!  Please!  I...  I need to be stronger than I am now."  Gouryu walked over to the boy and put a hand on his shoulder.  "I'm not one of those self-righteous men who tell their students that revenge isn't the answer.  But I will tell you this.  Find something else.  After you get revenge, find a new purpose."  Date nodded.  "I have a purpose.  I'm just waiting for the opportune moment."  Gouryu nodded and Date turned to Edie, before embracing her.  "Thank you, Nakano-san.  I promise I'll pay you back."


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed, she didn't want to tell her this but she guessed she had to.

"Actually I'm currently a rogue shinobi, so I'm not going to go to any village to stay in. I have something I need to deal with right now, which will take a long time. But I promise that once it's all over I'll come and visit."

She looked away but then continued to comment as she pointed to the giant wound on her body.

"Unless you've forgotten I have this giant wound right here---" 

Lightly tracing it from her shoulder to her hip, then towards her other hip-

"So if you could heal that then that would be great. It's hard to walk, as part of my hips were cut into, and I feel like they could snap any second now, being the only things connecting my legs to my body."


----------



## Laix (May 21, 2011)

*Edie Nakano
*_Farewell

_Edie embraced him back before waving goodbye. "Take care of him!" she smiled before quickly heading off. She walked over to the bodies of Hakaizen and his wife, now covered with a white doctor's coat. 

"Rest in peace you two ..." she mumbled as a tear slid down her cheek before she picked them up and put them on her fan. 
"Let's go, Edie-chan," Happy smiled as he sat on the fan next to the bodies while a depressed Edie followed.

*
Tifa Warholic*
_An aspiring medic._

It just didn't stop! Now Thalia reveals she is a rouge ninja? What next? She's also the previous Mizukage in disguise?

Once Tifa had asked if she had any wounds, Thalia referred to the big "L" shape mark on her torso. It looked like that wasn't just going to heal with time. Knowing that she had to at least try, Tifa motioned Thalia over to her. "Take off the bandages and lay down on the ground. I'll see what I can do," she smiled as she unhooked her pouch filled with her medical equipment before kneeling down on the ground with it. She glanced over her shoulder to see Kain sleeping against a rock. Was they really talking that long? It felt like just a minute or so ...

"I'm not exactly a medical ninja, but I have some medical abilities. If the actual wound is healed, I could get rid of the mark but you'd have to have surgery for your legs. I can't fix that," she admitted as she slipped on some plastic gloves.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro noticed that the mother brown wolf stook her head out of the brush. Spike growled. "What is your problem with animals. Did one of your best friends died from something." He step in front of the brush. Hakro was not the one who had not have the paticence for this chick you was starting to get to him at the moment. Spike was growling as well. Hakro did some fast movements with his hands to make handsigns, he wanted to shut Diana up fpr good and give her some tortured as well. _"Ephemeral"_ Hakro finished the genjutsu he put on Diana hoping for her to her the tortured voices of her loves ones ringing through her ears at the moment. Spike growled as the female wolf went back into the brush as she gave Hakro some points on protecting her and her cubs.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina had her arms around Darius waist as her breasts was pushed against his back as they glide in the air. She did not noticed intill Violet squealed about the next place they were going at the moment and through Akina out of her thoughts. "Maybe, there is a place in Fuzen that you wish to go or a place you guys dream about. I still promise Darius that I would take him to a festival or just go somewhere to have fun or smething." Akina thought Violet had her own ride to fly on. Peguasa did not want to say something to ruin the moment and kept his mout shut till someone would ask him something, he got neigh for the moment.

*Akina, Hakro Ezel and Alis*

"We still need to get some more information as well. YOu guys split up. Hakro, your wolves and Cheza who will go into a direction to take them out. Cho will go with Akina you go into another section of Suna. I am going to go solo with Arcage underground." Alis did not cared for the damage to the mansion at all. Hakro turn some of his fetures into a wolf, so did Cheza as they left the building to find where these people were at then attack them to kill them or hurt tham badly before they run away. Cho jumped of Arcage as he and Akina was both blind ran out the side that was already damage to cause damage themselfs or what is left of the city. Alis saod to Arcage to be underground till she gave the signal. Alis ran out of the room as she did some handseals to take out a guy that was working for the branded in this city. Her group was trying to take down all the enemies as she could to gain back her city that was lost.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She laid down on her back as she sighed. Closing her eyes she felt her back sting a little bit, well it'd be healed in no time.

"It's fine, I have a medic somewhere just in case something like this were to happen, but even just a little will help for now. Anyways I'll turn around so you can fix up my back once you're done with my front."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

The white haired boy staggered through the landscape as the otherworldly voices prodded him along. Left...Right...Left...Right... He thought to himself as was almost in a trance putting one foot in front of the other. The pain was severe, this boy, Koji Kazama had been absolutely obliterated by someone called the "Dove". He wasn't just bested his body was ripped to shreds with broken ribs, a deep gash across his chest that had been seared shut, and the reason the wound was cauterized were the numerous burns he had suffered. The worst injury of all was his mangled right arm, it was broken at the elbow.

*Kukukukuku*

They chided him for being so weak to do anything against that woman. It was funny how he didn't even want a part in the conflict yet he was left to engage the enemy one on one. It hurt to laugh but he couldn't help it. He felt himself beginning to fade but then he saw her. It hurt so bad he thought he was dreaming, it wouldn't be the first time he dreamt about her but the conditions to those dreams involved a lot less clothing. He walked to her stumbling but smiling.

"My...little... IMMORTAL plaything. You look good enough to bite."He flashed a defiant smile as he threatened this girl, the leader of his team, Thalia Warholic. Koji knew he looked like shit but he had to keep up appearances.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

About ready to get healed she heard a familiar voice. Her eyes sprang open as she looked up and saw Koji standing there. She wasn't sure how he found them, but it sure was a shock to her.

"Ko--Koji! Where have you been! And how dare you call me a plaything!"

She slowly looked down and noticed that she was completely topless, and in front of Koji. She quickly wrapped her arms around herself, a bit embarrassed to say the least. Her face turned red and she couldn't meet his view.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*
_Charge!
_ 
Itsuki bounced from building to ruin, before landing on the main road. There were a group of around a dozen bandits, looting whatever they could find and butchering innocents. He glanced up to the sky to see a large fan flying away from Sunagakure- A sign of Edie. 

_Coward as always, huh?_

"Hey you! You're the Kazekage's bitch aren't ya?" The male leader bellowed as she led his group towards Itsuki.
"Hmm, it seems you've been a virgin for a long time. Come on kid," he smiled as he held out his hand, opening up an orange, spinning portal with various enscriptions and engravings surrounding it.
"Ah, the Ezel Clan? They'll be next along with Konoha!"
"I'd like to see you try," Itsuki scoffed before digging his heel in the ground.

"Adstare!" The portal began to spin rapidly as dozens of weapons shot out like a turret gun. They butchered most of the bandits, with the last one having blocked it with an earth shield.

"This'll be fun!"

*Tifa Warholic*
_Snakes on the run._

Tifa smiled as Thalia laid down on her back, squeezing her eyes shut. 
"It's fine, I have a medic somewhere just in case something like this were to happen, but even just a little will help now. Anyways, I'll turn around so you can fix up my back once you're done with my front," Thalia spoke as Tifa placed her hands on Thalia's stomach, just about to start the healing process when they were interrupted.

"My...little... *IMMORTAL* plaything. You look good enough to bite."

Tifa shot around to the source of this cocky guy. Who was he? She didn't remember seeing him before, but he had a sort of dark look about him, almost like she was looking into the eyes of a viper. But she didn't have time to think about that. As the only medic around, she had a duty to do. The boy looked seriously hurt, with signs of broken ribs which could mean a punctured lung if he makes too much of a movement.

"S-Stay still! You look hurt!" she yelled as she quickly whipped off her gloves and dashed over. "Let me heal you!"


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was still to shocked about Koji to notice that Tifa had offered to heal him. She was going to protest but then decided it might be for the best. He wasn't immortal, she was, it may be best for him to be healed first. Thalia, still with her arm around her chest sighed, she decided to let it go. 

"Fine, you can heal him first, but just remember to do me afterwords." 

She was acting calm, but she was still a bit flustered.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Village in tears_

The duo slowly sailed across the lake, now just a hop away. 
"Can this get any slower?!" Lyra sighed in fustration as she faced the reality she had no money or anything to get food and shelter. "Looks like we're going to be sleeping rough ..."
"Don't be so sure. Maybe there is an odd job or something we can do. Someone out there must be willing to give," Lexi tried to reassure her but she was doubting things herself. 
"This boat could at least go faster ... I'm soaked and wearing a white shirt. This isn't fair!"
"_Life_ isn't fair Lyra."

After a moment of silence, the girls finally neared the dock. It was empty, while there seemed to be few people out, and even there they was all covered in cloaks. But there was something that caught Lexi's eye in the form of a large tower. 
"Look! Over there Lyra!" Lexi grinned as she looked up to the tower. It was taller than most of Amegakure and stood out among the city, especially to these two. "Read what the broken sign says!"
"O-Okay, one second," Lyra stood on the edge of the boat to get a good look, before her face lit up as she read the sign. "Cynateck! It's here!"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

He couldn't wipe the shit eating grin off his face at Thalia's precarious situation. She definitely didn't want Koji seeing her like this but it was a nice "reward" for getting his shit kicked in. There was another girl there with her who was apparently a medic of some sort.

"Yea heal me first. I don't yet have the luxury of not worrying about dying. My arm is the worst...it's broken."He was in a lot of pain but he was putting on a brave face for the girls.

"Gotta say Thalia I'm slightly impressed. Since you're such a pitbullish bitch who would have thought you could be kind of hot. Maybe if you play your cards right I'll give you a kiss."He laughed at his joke and her mounting discomfort but it hurt oh so much. She was so strong so it was weird seeing her so flustered.


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She diverted her eyes away from Koji's, not sure if she could look at him in her current state. Her face took a light hue of red but all she wanted to do was yell back, that she didn't want to even get something as near as kissing him. But truth be told she thought the idea would be interesting, as if they were to kiss, it would be the first person from outside her family that she would kiss. Although she dismissed the thought, she didn't want this.

Quickly shutting her eyes she finally yelled out.

"What the hell are you talking about? I'm not pitbullish and I'm not a bitch! Also who's to say I want a kiss from you---I---!" 

She then stopped talking, she didn't want to say anything more. She kept her eyes shut with her head towards the ground. How much had her encounter with her uncle changed her?


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Pressure_

Tifa ignored what Thalia said as she was trying to focus on Koji right now. She had to identify his injuries first and then choose where to heal. Tifa laid him down on the lush grass, before gently pressing her hands against his arm. "This might hurt a little ..." she began as a green orb surrounded her palms.

"Gotta say Thalia I'm slightly impressed. Since  you're such a pitbullish bitch who would have thought you could be kind  of hot. Maybe if you play your cards right I'll give you a kiss." he laughed as he insulted Thalia ... or was that him trying to break the ice or something? There was a moment of silence as Thalia didn't reply at first.

_This guy ... he reminds me of that Kyo ..._ she thought as she focused her chakra through his arm, trying to speed up the healing process. She was incredibly worried as the last time she tried to heal someone with this many injuries, she ended up giving him cancer.

"What the hell are you talking about? I'm not pitbullish and I'm not a bitch! Also who's to say I want a kiss from you---I---!" Thalia finally yelled out sounding embarressed. 

"You're a pervert," Tifa commented as she looked down at Koji with an irritated face. "Don't even _think_ about touching my bandages either." Tifa refrenced her hanging chest which was barely kept in by the bandages wrapped oh so tightly around her torso. It was like Thalia and Tifa were similar even in appearance.

"Okay, you're arm should need a sling now. Here," Tifa sat him up before taking out some cotton wrap. She created a sling for his arm before laying him swiftly down again. "Now to fix your broken ribs before you puncture something ..."

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Dry your tears_

It wasn't long before the boat finally arrived at the dock. Lyra took the rope at the bottom of the boat and used it to tie it to the post, before carefully climbing out. Once this was done, she turned around to her summon, who was still in the boat.
"Can you get out alright, Lexi?" Lyra asked with a concerned look.
"Yeah, I am descended from a cat!" she smirked before leaping for the dock. She landed swiftly, before giving a flick of her tail with pride, splashing water on Lyra.
"Let's go Lyra."
"We need to get some cloaks first. The rain never stops here," Lyra sighed as the two quickly dashed for the main street. The streets were cramped and narrow, but most of the shops and houses had a small roof over their doors so shelter was aplenty. 

The two shuffled under one of these, before glancing around for any signs of a clothes store.
"Can you see any, Lexi?" Lyra asked as she wrapped her arms around herself in a desperate attempt to get warm.
"Y-Yeah, there's one just on the corner there," Lexi shivered before sprinting over to the shelter outside the shop. Lyra followed suit before quickly entering the shop. It was around 7am now, so the shops were mostly open.

"Hello there, what can I get you?" the woman asked with a cheerful smile. A contrast to the weather and appearance of the village outside.
"W-We would like some cloaks please ... and heck, even clothes," Lyra asked as she sat down on a couch. 
"And one in cat-size please!" Lexi added on.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
Koji had to admit that it was cute to see Thalia riled up and angry. When they had first met she was kind of crazy but then again so was he. That's why their partnership probably worked for the most part, but now in this moment he had her on the ropes. She closed her eyes and yelled at him before cutting herself off. The burns were starting to hurt but this is what he got for jumping through a fireball. At the time it seemed like a great plan but now it hurt so much if he could go back he wouldn't do it again. Luckily the other girl who looked sort of like Thalia was ready to heal him. She laid him down and went to work. Koji couldn't help but notice how well endowed the girl was, well considering all she was wearing was a bandage. He smirked as she threatened him about touching her bandages and admonished him as some kind of pervert. She put a sling on him and went to work on healing his ribs, his injuries already felt a bit better. The pain had dulled some since she started.

"Being grateful isn't my strong suit, but I do owe you one for this. You have a name?"He asked Tifa as he trained his eyes on Thalia seeing the discomfort written all over her face. He called out to her as Tifa laid him back down.


"It's cute that you're so shy and flustered around me. I tend to have that effect on woman. Especially the ones with your sort of issues. You're probably thinking about "us" right now, Thalia Warholic."  He liked messing with her from the day he had met her. It was just how he was.

"Don't worry though. I'll heal up and I'll bite you're immortal body very soon. Who knows you might like it."He hissed at her like a snake. The fact was that he was still attracted to her. The thought of having a play thing that could and would survive anything he threw at them. It was too much for him to resist, a part of him lusted after this girl.


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She gritted her teeth, she was showing way to much vulnerability to him, leaving her open for him to mess with her feelings. She quickly glanced up at him and then looked back down. No, what was wrong with her, she shouldn't be acting this way, she should be fierce, not some weak girl that can be easily manipulated.

She tried to voice up against it, but she just couldn't form the words. Her eyes tightened harder as she continued to try to voice how she felt at the moment. 

She took a deep breath and looked up at him, with the one arm still across her chest and her other arm just dangling. 

"You know, you almost got to me, you almost cracked me, but it won't work, I know better than tha---"

Suddenly she couldn't finish that sentence, and she looked away quickly again. What the hell was wrong with her?


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Rollin'

_Soon the woman emerged from the store room, holding two beige cloaks with blue stripes- one in an adult size and the other in a cat-size, as Lexi requested. However, she also had some bad news.
"We don't sell clothes here. We only sell cloaks and umbrellas," the woman frowned as if it was heart-breaking news. 
"Don't worry, that's fine. How much will that be?" Lyra hoped the woman wouldn't say more then 300 ryo. That's all she had. Enough to get a drink.
"2,600 Ryo please," the woman smiled after mashing in the numbers on the till. Lyra couldn't help but frown as she heard the cost was nearly 10x the amount she  had. 
"What's wrong?"
"Well ... we've come from far away, trying to find someone. We have no money on us at all and it's really cold and all ..." Lyra answered quietly as she could feel herself warming up a little. "Could you let us off? Please?"

The woman seemed reluctant to say yes, but took a look at the soaked cat and the shivering Lyra. "Well ... I don't know. I-I-"
"Please miss! We'll pay you back when we get some money! *Please!*?"
"Here, I can give you this!" Lyra reached into her pouch and pulled out a rare flower- the red spider lily. It still hadn't been modified with explosives, so still had that unique smell to it. "A rare flower that grows on the outskirts of Fuzengakure. It's worth thousands!"
The cashier's face lit up as she saw the glistening crimson lily with it's ebony features. 
"That's ... beautiful! Of course, here! Thank you!" the woman handed over the cloaks and took the flower with care, beaming as she did so.
"No, thank _you_!!"
*
Tifa Warholic*
_-___-_

Tifa carried on with his wounds, keeping an ear open to listen to these two bickering. Did they have a history together? It sure sounded like it, but Tifa couldn't help but think Koji was some sort of rapist in disguise.

"Being grateful isn't my strong suit, but I do owe you one for this. You have a name?" he asked as the burns began to dissapear on his body. Tifa was carefully reconstructing his ribs by using the cells as a medium, a complicated process her mother spent years teaching her. 
"Tifa Warholic. Yeah ... we're sisters ..." Tifa responded without even glancing at his face, keeping her eyes stuck to what she was doing. But she couldn't help but add in a comment. 

"Why don't you just say 'I want to kiss you'? Is saying 'bite' your way of being cool or something?"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

He could feel vitality returning to his body for the most part. This girl, this Tifa Warholic, was doing a pretty damn good job of patching him back up. He wasn't in the same unbearable pain, now it was just very uncomfortable. Finally Thalia managed to pipe up.

"You know, you almost got to me, you almost cracked me, but it won't work, I know better than tha---"

Koji scrunched up his face as if to mock her lack of feistiness. This was not the girl who formed Shouri, well it was but he was doing a good job of making her seem like a normal girl.

"The Viper got your tongue little miss Thalia? Something is off about you from before..." As he was about to make it more uncomfortable for her Tifa chimed in and introduced herself. 

"Tifa Warholic. Yeah ... we're sisters ..." Koji couldn't help but find this new development interesting. They did really seem alike in their appearance as well as their demeanor but he wasn't told about Tifa from Sieferoth. 

"Why don't you just say 'I want to kiss you'? Is saying 'bite' your way of being cool or something?"

Koji felt his face go red now as Tifa provided her sister with backup. Her blunt announcement of the fact that Koji wanted to kiss Thalia as well as her mocking his "bite" catchphrase now had him flustered. 

"It's not like that... you're sister is insane and immortal. She's interesting. I'm not the one with the crush on her, she has a crush on me." He was trying to reassert some dominance but he knew his chances were slim. These Warholic women weren't going to just let him run all over him.


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She noticed his face had turned red as well, so did he mean what he was saying? She quickly tried to regain control of herself as she sighed.

"By the tone of color on your face I can pretty much confirm that what she said is true, you _do_ want to kiss me, and in fact, you're the one with a crush on me."

She closed her eyes slightly, but then looked towards the ground.

"Although---that doesn't quite matter at the moment. If you want your chance at me then you'll get it once we're both healed---"

She looked back up at him with confidence in her face.

"That is if you think you can handle me."


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Cheat?_

"It's not like that... you're sister is insane  and immortal. She's interesting. I'm not the one with the crush on her,  she has a crush on me." he replied in response to her question, which was more of a remark than anything.

"Yeah, I can gather that. You like that Kei girl, don't you? I heard that Lyra and Kyo talking about it," Tifa added with a smile as she finished up what she was doing. She sat Koji up yet again, this time wrapping a bandage around his entire torso and his other arm. Now his entire upper body except for his head was bandaged. Let's hope he isn't getting his photo taken.

"By the tone of color on your face I can pretty much confirm that what she said is true, you _do_ want to kiss me, and in fact, you're the one with a crush on me."

Thalia paused for a moment as she looked down to the ground. Tifa listened to her carefully, wanting to gather as much about Thalia's personality as she could.

"Although---that doesn't quite matter at the moment. If you want your chance at me then you'll get it once we're both healed---"

She looked back up to Koji, giving Tifa the indication that she thought high of herself. Tifa was good at recongising things like this.

"That is if you think you can handle me."

"Why don't you both just say you like eachother? When you toy with someone's heart and emotions you only end up hurting yourself. But then again, sometimes it's best not to say anything to certain people. "Don't touch a rose with thorns," as my mother used to say," Tifa began as she stood up, stretching her arms from being cramped for so long. 

"Enough of this though. The Fuzenkage is in Iwagakure right now, so there is no point heading to Fuzen. I hear Sunagakure has it bad right now, so we should aim to drive the rebel forces out of there first," Tifa began as she woke up Kain and called him over.
"So we'll be going soon?"
"Not yet. I've still got to heal Thalia Kain."

She was pleased with the job she had done healing Koji. The pain seemed to have gone and his bones were fine now, so she just left the rest for time to heal. But before they could even head over to Sunagakure, Tifa remembered that she had to heal Thalia too. At first she didn't think she'd have enough chakra, but she could still feel it inside her. Last time she did that much healing her chakra was gone in a flash, but she felt like she'd barely lost anything right now!

"Either way, I have to heal you first Thalia before we decide what to do. I've got plenty of chakra left, but I'm not sure about you guys. I doubt you've got much Koji thanks to those injuries; I could tell you was in an intense battle ..." Tifa began as she walked over to Thalia and had her lay down on her front. She took a good look at the wound before beginning to heal it. "I'm not sure how much you have either, Thalia."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji could feel a pain when he heard Kei's name, not a physical one but one that made his heart ache. He still cared about her but being with her just wasn't an option. This whole Kuraihoshi mess and the fact he had to stay with Thalia made it impossible. Plus she already had some Uchiha trash fawning over her. Still what could Lyra and Kyo possibly have to say about it. It made him angry thinking about Kyo, that guy was enemy number one as far as he was concerned.

Tifa bandaged him up as Thalia began to regain her confidence and assert herself over Koji. He didn't really know what to say but Tifa saved him by giving some sappy gardening "advice". She didn't know the kind of people Koji and Thalia were. They were the type to play games and right now Koji was losing as evidenced by his silence and the shade of crimson his face was. Tifa shifted the subject to discuss what the three of them should do from here. 

"I wasn't going to fight to help some other village regain it's freedom but now I'm kind of pissed. Don't worry about me. I just need some time and I'll be ready for a second round with those monsters. I have a score to settle with these assholes now."Koji was pissed but he also knew he needed to recuperate a little before he fought anyone like he encountered running back to Fuzen.

"These guys are really strong. We're probably not strong enough to be completely honest... But I'm excited and I can't contain it. Let's go to Sunakagure, I want to meet some really strong people I can bite to death."


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As she laid down both her arms she blushed and closed her eyes. She was completely revealed like before, but she just sucked it up and let Tifa do her thing. Getting healed was more important than her wounds not healing. She kept her eyes closed, but listened and decided to eventually comment.

"Now that I look back I made a really stupid choice, I got over-confident. There's no way I'll be able to defeat people like that they way I am now, but I'm just like you Koji, the thought of battling someone so much stronger than me excites me. I can't wait to go into battle next time, although I'll be sure that it's within my limitations, don't want to end up like this again."

Smirking a bit, she got over her embarrassment a little and opened her eyes to look at Koji, showing that she agreed, and they should head towards Sunagakure.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_It's a plan then!_

"These guys are really strong. We're probably  not strong enough to be completely honest... But I'm excited and I can't  contain it. Let's go to Sunakagure, I want to meet some really strong  people I can bite to death." Koji explained in response to Tifa. She seemed inspired by his courage however.

"Just be careful. I've just repaired your ribs and arm, but they can be broken twice as easily for now. Take it easy," she sighed before turning her focus back to Thalia.

"Now that I look back I made a really stupid  choice, I got over-confident. There's no way I'll be able to defeat  people like that they way I am now, but I'm just like you Koji, the  thought of battling someone so much stronger than me excites me. I can't  wait to go into battle next time, although I'll be sure that it's  within my limitations, don't want to end up like this again." Thalia commented on the suggestion, saying she got a little bit brave. Tifa couldn't help but wonder herself if she had gotten into more then she could handle when she took on Una.
 
"Well, people are age suffer from being too cocky. I got into a fight with my aunt who was one of the commanders ... heh, it's like it runs in the family ..."

After a while, Tifa had finished healing Thalia's L-shaped wound, leaving just a faint mark now that would heal over time. "I've gotten rid of the wound now so it should be okay. Your legs should be fine, and the scarring should dissapear in a month or so," she smiled as she stood up, stretching her arms yet again. 

"Let's get going then," Kain urged as Tifa picked up her medical supplies before mounting his back. 
"Yeah, do you think you guys will be able to keep up?"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"Just be careful. I've just repaired your ribs and arm, but they can be broken twice as easily for now. Take it easy," Koji knew she was right on the money. She had done top notch work in repairing him but he could sense his own weakness. He didn't want to admit it but he was getting pretty fatigued. He expended a large portion of chakra fighting Kora. It hurt him that he couldn't even touch her, she was the fastest person he had ever fought.

He was knocked from his thoughts when he realized Thalia moved her arm and was now in view. Koji covered his eyes and spun around but not before catching a glimpse at what she was working with. Turning around was probably contradictory to how he came off but at the same time he didn't want to see her against her will. Koji wanted her to beg him to look not get a cheap preview. She really was a pretty girl though.

After Thalia had been fixed up it seemed like they were all in agreement in going to Suna.

"Yeah, do you think you guys will be able to keep up?"

"Do you really think us two are going to answer that with a no? I just need to rest at some point up ahead. After that I'll be ready to go.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Out in this jungle ..._

"Do you really think us two are going to answer that with a 'no'? I just need to rest at some point up ahead. After that, I'll be ready to go," Koji responded with Tifa giving him a small smile. 
"Alright. If it starts to hurt a lot or anything let me know," Tifa reminded Koji and Thalia that they need to be careful, before setting off through the forest. It wouldn't take long to get to Sunagakure, perhaps 10 - 20 minutes at most if they moved at a fast pace. However, she wondered if she should let Thalia ride on Kain instead as her legs may still be hurting. 

"I can smell something up ahead ..." Kain mumbled as they soon found themselves jumping from branch to branch. 
"Don't tell me it's an enemy or even worse ... Una?"
"No no, it's probably one of the other genin. Should we go and help them?"
"That's all the way in Iwagakure. The Fuzenkage is there so we have nothing to worry about. Our best bet is to help eliminate the forces in Sunagakure," Tifa smiled before dashing on even faster.

_Date ... are you okay?_


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He sighed, he really didn't know what to do with this girl who he was clearly trying to give a hint to. Kyo felt stupid now letting her see the scars that dominated half his body because of the simple fact he wanted to scare her away. Not trying to bring her closer to him. He looked at Lyra as his eyes slit in anger...

"Get this Lyra....Stay.Away..."Kyo said,"Only thing you would prove is that you can't keep your nose out of others business while trying to keep your business secret..."

Kyo turned around, "I have no time for childish games.."

He began to slowly walk away, not putting back on his shirt. He didn't care. He just needed to get away from Lyra...


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

As Hakro and Spike, split up from Cheza and his wolf summoning. He and Spike pick up a trace As they run into that part of Suna. As Cheza do some handseals casts a genjutsu to destracts the bandits. As the bandits got confused at the moment decidig a mystery fog that just appeared out of no where. Hakro and Spike struk down almost off all of them with his metal wolf claws combine with the beasts like attacks. The brown summiong wanted to ge into the action as well as Cheza unleash her features as a wolf. The brown summoning found a bomb and set it off as Hakr, Cheza and the wolves escape. He was not going to let anyone lived he guessed his mom was going after the commander herself. _"Maybe she can kill the rest of these bandits or take them in with the promise of not betraying her, I doubt it."_ 

Something grab him from behind, "you are not getting away dog boy." "Bastard," Hakro do some handseals to put a genjutsu on the guy that grab him and do very fast movements to slash the guy with his metal wolf blades. Cheza looked around of te ares, to her it was time to move on to another area of Suna that as less damage to it at the moment to find more bandits at the moment and had a thought that Cho and Akina was already on it, but she did not know how big Suna was. "Let's move on, I don't care about getting hurt at all." He had a few scratches from the fight that he was just in at the moment as he howled to tell his pack to move on to another area as he jumps from roof to roof top with his pack.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina run with Cho, she nor him needed their eyesight to know where they where going in Suna. "If anything happens to me, take the two swords that you like about me" Cho said as he drawed his two swords and Akina did the same. _"Nothing will ever happen to you set to die from old age."_ A few bandits jumped down from from the roof tops. "Give your money and we can rape the girl as well" one of the bandits said. Akina pulled down her headband to cover her eyes. "Is this chick crazy or what" the other bandit ask? Akina was serious as the bandits attack as Cho and Akina sliced and diced them for the moment as the bandits had backup. _"Black Snake-Tortoise Style"_ Akina thought as she stood still had the dome came into place as she defended then counter as much as she could.  Dragon Rising Flash Cho thought as he use this kenjutsu on the bandits, he was inpressed of what Akina could do at this level and about her clan as well.

*Alis*

Alis wanted to find the commander who had taken over her city as she was running she layed quicksand down as she ended up being surrounded by bandits. They stood on the quicksand as they went down to the center core of earth. "You will not get away, whore. We kill everyone that you love" one of the bandits said. Another one said we take you to the commander dead or alive."  "There is one thing about bandits, they never shut up about their daily lives about killing, you figuer out who I am with or just a threat of death hanging around." "We don't know you are, wearing black means something, including your black lacy underwear." Alis did a few handseals, had enough of these guys, if the city gets destroyed, she still had te people to live in. Abunch of sand came out of a hole in her cloak as a tidal wave smacking the bandits as she grips both of her hands nobody was standing there as she pulled up the sand that were the bodies of the bandits. She did not have time for crap like that to show it's face she needed to hurry, because time was not on her hands at the moment as their was a lot to do at the moment.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Cynateck_

Now wrapped in their rain-proof cloaks, the two left the shop to head for the Cynateck tower in search of answers. Lyra couldn't help but wander what she would find; answers? Questions? Or would it be just _another_ mistake?

"It's just up ahead---across the bridge," Lexi confirmed as they turned the corner, heading for the bridge that paved the way to the Cynateck Headquarters. 
"Yeah ... let's pray this isn't just going to be another cock up," Lyra smiled, with Lexi nodding in agreement.

The girls crossed over the gloomy bridge surrounded with mist and a small river that branched off the tower from everywhere else. The Cynateck Headquarters was reasonably sized. Even though it was just a tower, this tower was easily as wide as the Fuzenkage's Mansion and was so tall it could be seen from miles away. After crossing the slippery bridge, the two eventually came to the doors of the ebony-bricked tower-- now locked.

"Of course ... this wasn't expected at all (!)" Lexi quipped as Lyra tried to open the doors but to no avail.
"The report did say Cynateck had been shut down now, but it wasn't too long ago. Hopefully they still have their laboratories up and running." 
"Well, there's no breaking this door down. It's made of steel and has a special chakra seal planted on it," Lexi sighed as she stroked her paw against the metal.
"We climb then!" Lyra chimed in as she pointed upwards to the perhaps hundreds of glass windows on the tower. They were a good ways up, and couldn't be reached to by jumping. 
"How? It's raining, and there isn't anywhere we can climb from."
"We just _help_ eachother up!"
*
Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Your biggest mistake_

"Fine! I will! But I won't be there when you need me most you fucking bastard!" she yelled before storming off, heading for the exit gate from the training fields. The flowers began to wither away as she stormed past them with not a care in the world.

That was the last time she ever cared for him.

The bastard threw her off like she was weak! Like she couldn't protect herself! Just who did she think he is?! Lyra saw it as if he thought he was doing the right think, but she knew he was running from something. He knows this is his biggest mistake; and for all the things he'd never explained!

Would it take 'til the end of time for him to realize?

~ *LT END *~
​*
Itsuki Ezel*
_Storms gathering ..._

"Hardly," Itsuki sighed at the leader's comment that their fight would be fun. The orange portal released a flurry of sparkles that flashed past his eyes. *"Adstare!"* Itsuki's swords all took aim at the bandit like guns, before firing at him like a machine gun. The man blocked the technique again, but one of the stray swords revealed itself to be Itsuki.
*"Adstare Execution!"* Itsuki thrust the wide sword in his hands straight through the man, cutting his body in half from the waist.

"_Bravo!_ Truly wonderful," a feminine voice was heard along with an applause. Itsuki turned around to the source of the voice, only to see something rather shocking. 

"Una Ell'kra, nice to meet you. Iwagakure has fallen so I've been sent here ... looks like Hanzo's run off. Such a coward," she giggled before flicking her hair back. Once the smoke had cleared from her landing, one could see the monstrous creature that is Bahamut sitting behind her. 

"Now, we were told just fuck up as much shit as you can. So I'm going to have some tea and a ciggarette, and let Bahamut take care of it. Is that okay with you?"
"Are you for real? No it's not!" He couldn't believe what he was hearing, but seeing her summon he knew he had to counter it with his own. Itsuki bit his thumb, sending a trickle of blood down his hand.
"Oh, you going to summon a little doggie? Go ahead dear."
*"Summoning Jutsu!"* Itsuki slammed his hand down on the ground, creating a large burst of smoke that covered the entire area. Once it had cleared, even Una was surprised.

"About time kid!" the trusty summon of Itsuki years appeared, the giant panda Gin. This guy was taller than even Bahamut, beating his height of 30 ft by a good 10 ft or so. "Oh, a little dragon to play with? Sweet!" he licked his lips in anticipation before reaching for the sword on his back.
"Alright Gin ... this is serious ... defending Sunagakure no matter what!"
"Looks like I'll have to join in too ..."

The four stared eachother down, each with a killing intent. A small sand storm blew past them, leaving a rain of sand across the field. Itsuki took it as a sign of Alis, but knew he had to fight now too. Who would make the first move?

*"Akuma Tatseskyu!"*
*"Sicariusu!"*

Gin gave a swift swipe of his 50 ft sword, sending a strong blast of wind that easily blew away the chunks of buildings left over, while Itsuki opened up a large portal sending an over-sized spear towards Una and Bahamut. 

"*Chidori Sharp Spear!* Flare 'em up, Bahamut!"


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki*

Dark...
Cold...

So dark and cold, what happened? Where was she? Kei was floating in the never ending darkness that was considered her heart. Kei closed her eyes and opened them up again. Where was she? Why was she here? Kei saw bits of lighting randomly strike every where in the abyss...

_I'm so scared...Scared...

Scared

Kyo? Where is Kyo??

Koji? Please...Please tell me where are you? Save me! Koji!!_

Kei curled herself in the ball and slowly began to cry. Why was she so weak? Why did he have to leave her like that and for Thalia none the less?! Even Kyo seem to be drifting towards Lyra, her darling older twin was drifting to another girl when they promised each other not to love another. Kei then heard rumbling of thunder...

_Why are you crying?_

_I am scared...So scared..._

_Of what?_

_I don't know...Please save me....Please..._

_..._

The thunder roared louder and the lighting strike went wilder and crazier. Kei was now afraid of being hurt. No..Not afraid of being hurt.But afraid of knowing what the lighting meant. The voice inside of her head was strong and husky as he continued

_Lightning. It flashes bright, then fades away. It can't protect. It only destroys.._

Kei eyes open as a flash of lighting made her jolt up as it crashed down in front of her

_Why be scared of it when it is apart of you? When it screams for release..What is your dream young one?_

_...To make the impossible...Possible!!_

Eyes opened, big bright blue ones as it looked at Kei. The eyes reminded her of snakes as it stared at her, as her small body was only probably the size of a small bug to the monster that was looking at her.

_*Then do it!!! For you have the strength and will to do it! MAKE DESTINY YOUR SLAVE!! BECOME THE STROM THAT DESTROYS ALL AND SPARE NONE!!!DO IT CHILD!!!*_

Kei smiled and nodded

The strom has finally arrived...


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Bargaining with reality_

"Lyra ... you _can't_ be serious. You're asking a _cat_ to jump up to a ledge that is like a centimeter or so?" Lexi raised an eyebrow at Lyra's suggestion, finding it insane. Sure, cat's were good climbers but that was just pushing it!
"Well ... what else? Burst the wall open? There is probably a steel wall behind these bricks," Lyra sighed as she sat slumped against the wall.
"How about I try digging through?"
"... _Yes_! Yes try that!" Lyra jumped up with hope, waiting for Lexi to give it her best.
"Alright alright ... give me a moment," she sighed before walking in front of the door. *"Earth Release: Hiding like a Mole Technique!"* Almost instantly Lexi began drilling underground, aiming to get in through more ... subtle means. 

"I'm in!" Lexi's faint voice was heard from the other side of the thick steel doors. Lyra quickly ran over and pressed her hands against the door, trying to hear her as best as she could. 
"Nice! Now try and open the door Lexi! Or can I go through the hole?"
"No I had to climb through a pipe. There's steel walls underground too!" 
"Okay ... just try and open the door, okay! There must be a switch or something!"
"There ... isn't?"

Lyra waited for Lexi to reply, but became startled when there was no reply.

"Lexi? Lexi? You there? Open the door, come on!"

No reply.

"Lexi!? *LEXI!?*"

Silence ...

" ... Lexi?"


*
Lyra Murasaki LT*
_First mission together!_

Lexi waited patiently outside the Fuzenkage Mansion for Lyra to return. She had gone in to retrieve their first mission together-- an hour ago.
_Where is this girl?!_ Lexi thought to herself in fustration as she waited for those doors to fling open any moment now ...!

*"I GOT IT!"* Lexi could hear Lyra yelling, but the doors weren't open. Just where was she!?
*"WOOHOO!"* Lexi shot up in panick only to see Lyra jumping down from the balcony. Such madness!
"H-Hey! Watch it!" Lexi barked as she hopped out the way with her feline reflexes.
"I got it! I got it got it got it got it!" Lyra danced around with joy, chiming gleefully as she did.
"You got the mission ... right? You did, didn't you?"
"Even better! I got a mission ... to do with _flowers_!" Lyra handed Lexi the mission slip with joy, being ecstatic to start a mission that was to do with her _favourite_ hobby!

"Don't tell me it's something stupid ..." Lexi sighed as she took the mission slip and began to read it.



> *The Diamondi Flower*
> 
> *Client:* Eleni Yamanaka
> *Rank:* C
> ...



Lexi was impressed they had gotten a C-Rank mission, but wondered what the scribbled out parts near the reward section were. "What's gone on there?"
"Oh ... that was uh-- ... well the examiner tried to cheap out and only pay out 10,000 for a C-Rank, so I was all 'fuck you bitch' and made him put down 6x that!"
"Isn't that _illegal_?"
"*I DON'T CARE!* Let's_ goooo_!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 22, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro noticed that the mother brown wolf stook her head out of the brush. Spike growled. "What is your problem with animals. Did one of your best friends died from something." He step in front of the brush. Hakro was not the one who had not have the paticence for this chick you was starting to get to him at the moment. Spike was growling as well. Hakro did some fast movements with his hands to make handsigns, he wanted to shut Diana up fpr good and give her some tortured as well. _"Ephemeral"_ Hakro finished the genjutsu he put on Diana hoping for her to her the tortured voices of her loves ones ringing through her ears at the moment. Spike growled as the female wolf went back into the brush as she gave Hakro some points on protecting her and her cubs.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana wass glaring about to answer his stupid question but was soon seeing death. Tortured vioces of her family. She clenched her head. "This is a genjutsu i can see. that" she said but saying it was a genjutsu didn't make a difference. She had a few tears slide down as she glared then screamed releasinga pulse of power that repeled things around it an broke some tree branches. "You think this is funny!" she said as she did a few handsigns. She then swung her arms as these knives made of her phycic enegry were created. The looked kinda invisible but light passed through them distorting it and thats how you were able to see them. She shot them at great speeds and did it again and again in diffirent directions to get the genjutsu caster. Getting him would release her. "Your dead meat punk!" she said hate gushing from her words.

*Darius*

Darius heard a distinct screaming that sounded like Diana but he ignored it. "A festival? Is there one today!?" Violet screamed happily. Darius raised an Eyebrow at Akina. She remembered what he had said? "If not is there any temples....." Violet stopped. "Nevermind. This place is too new to have any temples dedicated to anything." She sighed. In Kiri they did. Hopefully it survived the  destruction. Darius shook his head. This was not a vacation yet she treated it like it was. Damn optimist she was.  What gave her the incentive? What inspired her to be one after all the destruction thats happened and she has witnissed. Was all that nothing to her or is she plane crazy now? Did all that loosen her screws? Its possible she might be slightly mental now. There was also the fact she was as young as the last day she was seen before she supposedly "died". How was that when she was the same age and appearance as when his mom was a young child? Was she immortal or ssomething?

*Solidad*

She was sitting on her chair as Damon packed up the stuff for travel using super speed to do it. She smiled checking him out and how his muscles flexed upon picking heavy things up. She licked her lips. "Stop staring and help." he said disrupting her from her thoughts.  She shook her head. "Busy suppervising." she said. Damon growled. "Why you little..." he mumbled. "I dare you to finish that sentence." she said taunting him. He just glared and she smiled. She loved when she could get under his skin. At first she could barely get a response from him and now look. "Thats what i thought" she said. Damon looked a litle more before going back to work. Solidad on the other hand continued to watch him admiring his body.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Out in this jungle ..._
> 
> "Do you really think us two are going to answer that with a 'no'? I just need to rest at some point up ahead. After that, I'll be ready to go," Koji responded with Tifa giving him a small smile.
> ...




*Koji Kazama*

Koji was surprised at how good his body felt in comparison to before. Tifa had done a bang up job in fixing him. He was very very impressed by medical skills. He wasn't doing too bad of a job keeping up with her and Kain either. He was already a really fast kid even without Shouka or Dirty Boots, they just made him all the more lethal when it came down to it. Koji heard Tifa's Kain say he smelt someone and that it was one of the genin. He didn't give a shit about any of the other genin except for Kei. Knowing that the Fuzenkage made it to Iwa went a long way in easing his mind though. Everyone knew she was one of the strongest ninja in the whole entire world.

"Boom-boom!!!"He called out referencing Tifa's god given talents. He had a nickname for everyone.

"We need to take a rest in a little. I just need to get my chakra right. I feel a lot better but I'm starting to drag. Any idea what genin your little mutt smells?


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei eyes fluttered open to the light and everything just seemed...Brighter...The blinds fliter in the bright sun. Kei heard tiny beeping noises and when she turned over she notice that she was hooked up to the iv. The room was covered in flowers and teddy bears, with a little of get well ballons. Kei smiled...

But then she frowned as she remembered what happened...

Kei looked at her hands wrapped in bandages, so what happened was ture. She did stop that dragon...Kei shot up and instantly felt pain on her side...

"You know...you had us really worried little sparky~" she heard Jo voice say, turning around she saw Jo crossed legged in the corner of the room, "I promised you mom I'll look after you as they perform the ritual on your brother..."

Kei eyes widen, "IS HE OKAY!? IS HE HERE IN THE HOSPITAL!!??"Kei asked 

Jo shook her head, "No...He was better off than you...But I heard what you did and was surpised, but I guess you know why I am here right~" Jo asked as she leaned in and all her motherly appearanced disappeared and a serious feature dominated her face

"I heard some missing ninjas were there in Iwa...And that you were helping them...State the name and reason why you were assiocating with such trash."Jo said

Kei looked down, she knew what the angels did. They went after anyone that became a missing ninja in Fuzen. Her mother was serious on not becoming a missing ninja, who was there to turn to? Where could you go? The fate of a missing ninjais short and sometimes you losed stuff that is not meant to be loss..

Koji....

Thalia....

They weren't flesh and blood but Kei felt betrayed.Out of all people who became a missing ninja it had to be her!? Kei clenched her fist, not only that..She betrayed her mothers trust resulting in her illness...

Koji..

Was it possible to say it was love? To say she still cared? Kei looked at Jo who was waiting on an answer but was getting highly impatient. Kei nodded..

These people would have to face judgement one day...Why not let her do it?

"The missing ninjas that I, Kei Aosuki interacted with were...Koji Kazama...And Thalia...Tenshi child..."Kei nodded,"Reason why I assiocaited myself with them is because I wanted the best for Fuzen and in my childish thinking...I teammed up with a bunch of Genin..Resulting in the failure of reclaming Iwa in Fuzen name.."

Jo smiled,"Never expected angel baby to go wrong..The Muzen kid was bad news to begin with...I want a written report when I get back..Got that little sparky?"

Kei nodded,"Yes ma'am!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2011)

*Alis*

A blast of the ground Split up from the ground as Arcage, came out of the ground as he pulled out his knug chugs to make a spliring wind jutsu to make with the lightning to make a horriable sound in the air. "Your fight is with me, commander, you can help Itsuki, just don't die on me." She does a few handseals to do to a a wind jutsu to attack the commander as also to leave some sand behind somewhere for attack. Arcage was ready to kick some butt and so was Ichibi after some peace over the years. _"Maybe Arcage can go home and I can summon Armage to fuse with her for the next movement."_ "It be a pleasure to see you die, go to hell."

*Hakro and AkinaEzel LT*

"Atleast I gotten a good meal. We need to reunited with everyone at the moment set for our parents." He wipes the blood of his face and metal wolf claws. "We need to hurry to catch all of these bandits, I think they would tried to ambush Cho and Akina. Thinking they are weak but strong as ever. Hakro nodded as he run into a direction to find Akina. He stopped as he heard screaming from an ally as his friends follow closed behind. "Don't tell me you are done yet Hakro and Spike." I have to get going to help Alis out, so bye for now" Cho said as he run off to find Alis as soon as possiable. "We not done, we have to regroup then sp;t up again." Akins nods as Cheza was to go with Akina and the wolves go with Hakro as they go after more bandits.

*Hakro Ezel*

"You made a mistake, you are blinded by your rage." He simply just disarmed the knives as the the pressure of the wind as he did not move he use simply agailty to shift from possions to dodge. "The only thing you want miss priss is for me or my wolf to say sorry to you. The only way you get that is to knock your self out or knock me out. I know you are one proud chick but that is your downfall to many people included myself. So do you want to keep fighting me, or just keep talking about the rest of your problems. I know your brother would hurt me as well to see you got hurt, so make your own choice" Hakro said after he broke his arms and reputting them back together in asince with out feeling pain, he only did because he was bored at the moment.

*Akina Ezel*

"I don't think they having one, ecause of what is happing to the village, but I know a place if you just want to dance for awhile." Peguasa stop in front of a building. Helet's Akina and Darius get off his back and wink at her to have fun and goodluck. Akina winks back, "It is not closed to a festivable but just enjoyed the music and let yourself go. I am sorry about what happen to Kiri" she said as she hugged Darius. Pegasus would not dissappeared for awhile intill he was needed again for later, as for now could just walked the city streets till they know where they really wanted to go.


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo opened his eyes to see the elders all around him, his mother was at the entrace to the room. Her eyes glued to him, Kyo turned away in shame, again he disappointed her. Again he putted Kei in danger because he didn't know how to say no to her. Kei looked down at his stomach where the seal was...

Again he was proven weak...

_"Are ye ready?"_one of the old ladies ask, _"Tis will hurt ye a bit..."_

Kyo nodded,"...Yes I am ready..."

The old lady got over him and her fingers turned blue, like flames. Kyo looked up at the cracked up old cieling above him. And tried to tune out the elders constant chatting until he felt the old woman slam her fingers into his stomach. Kyo gasp in pain but nothing came out, he knew better...

Screaming only made the pain worst...

But his body still yanked a bit but he watched as the seal died down. And Kyo slowly felt his chakra release. The old woman stopped and then patted the boys head...

_"Most men who undergoes tis screams in anger..."_the old lady said as she smiled, _"But ye did not make a sound...jus likz a mouse at nightz...I am proud of ye..."_

Kyo looked at his mother who had closed her eyes,"Mother...." he called out, "..I-I am sorry..."

"...."Taiyou at first didn't say anything to him which made his pain much worst but then she opened her mouth, "You disappointed me Kyo.."

And with that she left and Kyo felt a hole tear into his heart as he watched her leave


----------



## Chronos (May 22, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha *

His leg was finally patched up properly. What the hell happened to him? He looked at the mirror before him... He stared as he saw his eye has both turned a light color of red. It was horrid. His eyes turned red and so did his vision of the world. He soon found himself only caring for only those he cared for. He didn't desire the title of hero anymore, not did he want to avenge his fallen clans pride... What happened to him. He stood from the bed and lipped his way towards the window as a nurse entered teh room gently holding his shoulders and pulling him back towards the bed.

"You should rest... You're leg won't be useful for awhile."

"I don't care about that..."

He looked once again out the window and stood the nursed tried to place her hand on his shoulders again, to be meet with Ikuto hand slapping them away. 

"I said I don't need that!"

She took a few steps back, shocked over his outburst.

"Where's Kei Aosuki?"

"She's... In another room"

"..."

Ikuto thought that she might be alright... but he failed to do anything. He rested his arms on the wooden wall as he watched the outskirt of Fuzen distracted in his thoughts.

"Leave..."

"But-"

"Get out."

"B-but-"

"I said out!"

She once again jumped in shock, with a hesitated bow she left the room and closed the door. Ikuto once again looked at the mirror and activated his sharingan. 

"The other Tomoe is released... About damn time."


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic* 
_Demi ... god?_

"Boom-boom!!!" Tifa shot around to Koji calling out what appeared to be her.
"Boom ... boom? What are you on?" Tifa sighed as Koji stopped in a clearing. Kain turned around, heading for his location. Once he had landed in the lush clearing, Tifa dismounted him and walked over to Koji.

"We need to take a rest in a little. I just need  to get my chakra right. I feel a lot better but I'm starting to drag.  Any idea what genin your little mutt smells?" 

"He's not a mutt-- he could easily knock you out," Tifa curled her lip as she folded her arms. 
"Tch, cocky kids," Kain muttered under his breath before clearing his throat. "The scent is gone anyway. I believe the Fuzenkage and her children have headed back to Fuzen along with the Uchiha. Date has gone to Sunagakure, leaving just us three of the original team. Perhaps we should head to Fuzen inste-"
"NO! I-I mean ... hopefully we can meet up with Date. He should be fine," Tifa smiled before crouching down next to Koji. She held out her hands, indicating him to hold them. 
"Here, have some of my chakra. I've noticed lately I've had loads on me ... like I've used god-knows how many techniques and I feel fine."
"Perhaps it's ... the _thing_ that Thalia said?" Kain suggested, not wanting to mention the name in case Koji was unaware of it.
"I dunno ... I'll have to ask her."
*
Itsuki Ezel vs Una Ell'kra*
_Part 1_

Bahamut curved his metallic claws into a sphere shape as lightning from the sky began to conduct with the technique in his palms. With the wind technique heading straight for them along with the spear, Una made swift efforts to slice the spear in half with her Chidori Sharp Spear, before swiftly hiding behind Bahamut.

*"GO!" *she commanded as the creature released the technique, sending a bright, blue flame towards the wind technique. Once it connected, it expanded into a large, blazing explosion of azure flames which bounced across the field. 

Her hand still sparking with lightning, Una took her chance and jumped out, firing her ray of lightning straight for Itsuki. The latter having sharp reflexes ducked the attack, before beginning to sprint to his left so Una couldn't hit Bahamut.

*"Come on!"*


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2011)

*Alis*

Arcage shell took the blue flame only making it shine even more as the filed was cover in flames, this was the main street of Suna. As Arcage did somehandseals _"That is what us to do to electrified everyone put putting out the flames with water. I also know sand based attacks from Alis and Ichibi. Quicksand Of A waterfall"_ He thought to Alis she already movedthe people of Suna somewhere else for their own safety. As sand poured out of Arcages shell to make the flames goes out as tiny crystals shown from everywhere the flames used to be. Alis does a few handseals to do a water dragon projectile aiming for Una and her summoning alis jumps off of Arcage to get the Summonings attention at once. Ichibi could feel her anger rising, feeling she was going to release his charaka to her body for him to take part in this battle s well.

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

Akina and Cheza could smell that Hakro and his wolves were following them at the moment. "I thought the plan was to split up to find more bandits." "The plan has change once again, we need to go to higher grounds I bileve there be the the people of Suna. I have another feeling that most of them are chacseing bandits or killing them off." Akina and cheza nods as they follow Hakro to help the people of Suna to make sure they were alright. Akina split up from them and ran to the hospital camp where the injured layed. Cheza follow her to catch p wondering Akina went there as Hakro kept going foward with his wolves to snig=ff out the people of Suna and see if he could help them in any way he could and so does Cheza and Akina as they run to the hospita.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel/Una Ell'kra

*Itsuki couldn't help but feel relieved as Alis arrived with her armadillo in tow. "Nice one honey!"

"Oh please. You all make me _sick_ to the stomach," Una groaned as she took a gentle swipe towards the sky, cutting Alis' water dragon in half before the water smashed down to the ground. While her hand was in the air, the Chidori Sharp Spear dissapeared, and instead her other hand held the tiger handseal. 
*"Storm Release: The Siren's Sadness!"* Storm clouds began to gather around Sunagakure as bolts of lightning shot down from the sky, hitting various parts of Sunagakure while also aiming for Alis and Itsuki, followed by heavy rain that began to fall over Suna. "Right, now this place is set for me to play let's get started. Bahamut, I'm releasing you from your leash. Have fun dear," she smiled as she stroked his armor, before beginning to weave a series of handseals. 

Bahamut took her order and soared into the sky heading straight for Arcage. A ball of lightning began to form near his mouth as he got ready to fire the laser towards her. 

"Now for the Bastard's Sword to make it's appearance!" Una slipped the katana out of her sleeve before stroking it's blade, charging it with electricity. A single swipe could kill from the amount of electricity that would be charged through the body. Even now Una was reluctant to touch it. With a sly smile spread across her face, she raised her sword as the thunder from her Siren's Sadness technique took shots at various people in Sunagakure, while the rain began to form an inch of water below them. With the water on the ground, Una could make sure everyone would feel her bite. 

*"Hyah!" *she smashed her sword down into the water as she jumped, releasing all the electricity charged to flow across the whole main street, before backflipping on to a ruin. Itsuki quickly jumped over the water, landing on a building just a short distance away. Gin was hit with the lightning technique due to not being able to jump so fast, but it didn't faze him that much. 

*"GO!!"*


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After Tifa finished healing Thalia she got up onto her feet and looked down on herself. She instantly blushed and turned around as she listened to Tifa tell her to talked about if it hurt then she should say something.

"Don't worry, I will." She then grabbed her bangages and wrapped them around her torso again, in the very least she didn't need to keep her arm up again. She then ran with them through the forest, not exactly sure what to say.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2011)

*Alis*

_"Thanks for killing off the rest of your people for me from that lightining attack as well everyone I know is away at the moment."_ Arcage duck inside his shell as the lightning hit him but his shell protected her. It may look pretty put is light and very durable at the moment. Argame does a few handseals to creat sand shrukens to endure into his eyes, mouth to go straight to the stomache as there was explosion tags that was attack to it to make it exploed. Alis jumped to a pillar as I summon a sand clone as she does the does some handseals again as she jumps again to attack Una from the back with Rasenshuriken Wind Release: Spiraling Shuriken. As the attaco form into Alis's hands as the powerful attack will not hurt her hand because of the sand armor, suddleny Ichibi sent amount of force charaka to her as some of her features look like Ichibi.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Cheza looked upward as the power goes out, we need to go to back up system for these people." "Do we have power at the moment." "Atleast your mom was smart to put a generated on the floor above us. I get to it as fast I can" Cheza said as she runs up the stairs. Akina looked out the feeling that her family was not okay at the moment, she kept focus as she went to another room to help out the injured people with extra Ivs and food and etc. Cheza looked around and messed with a few buttons to get the power back on for a short while before it goes out again. Akina work hard from Cheza's guidance for her not to be useless at the moment when everyone needed help.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro heard hurry foosteps ahead of him as both of his wolves howled. Cho howled back indcating he was going to meet up with them soon on the other side. "Hey, I got out of there, I wanted to make sure you and Akina was alright. I could not forgive myself if one of you die" Cho said. "Tell that too me about the lightning storm, anyway how are the people holding up? I always ask stupid questions." "They are better tp be hiding than out in the seas right now boy." Hakro nods as him and wolves smelled water and something burning as he and Cho split up to find the people of Suna in many spot to uncover. Hakro and his wolves split up to cover more ground as they went to different spots as the people of Suna know that kazekage's son was owner of wolves and should not be frighten if they see wolves starting to appeared out of the blue.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"He's not a mutt-- he could easily knock you out," Koji scoffed at the thought of her little cat-dog being about to knock him out. He would welcome the challenge but he knew he wasn't ready or something serious right now. 

"I'll tell you what. We'll see who's fangs are sharper at a different time. I think you're beast would have a hard time keeping up with me."His pride wouldn't allow him to accept a loss before even getting a chance to try her out.

The beast then spoke up and put Koji's mind at more ease than he would have cared to admit. Knowing Kyo was still alive for him to strike down and even better Kei made it through as well too apparently. He knew the Fuzenkage would take care of everything, that's the kind of woman she was. As beautiful as she was strong a real Kunoichi. Kei was starting to become like her mother or atleast the image he had in his mind of what Taiyou was like. Still the fact that Uchiha was with her made his blood boil slightly, he had half a mind to run to Fuzen and gut that Uchiha like a fish. Thinking he could touch her or even kiss her. When this whole thing was done he was going to bite that Uchiha, but right now he'd settle for the other one. This Uchiha Date must have been the other kid who dragged them all into this mess in the first place.

Tifa reached down and extended a hand to Koji.

"Here, have some of my chakra. I've noticed lately I've had loads on me ... like I've used god-knows how many techniques and I feel fine."

"Yea that way I can hopefully be ready to go by the time we get there. I have some business to handle with someone there.He took her hand and grabbed hold tightly. He could feel her chakra entering his body. It felt different from his own, much warmer but it was still empowering him all the same. He focused on siphoning off her chakra choosing to tune her and her mutt out. Right now he was thinking about how he was going to exact his revenge on Uchiha Date and the people who started this conflict.

*Kukukukukuku*

He smiled as they had given him quite the idea.
---

*Uchiha Shinosuke| Bad News*

Shin listened intently as the boy explained the difference between his electricity and lightning as well as the catalyst crystal within him. The Hibana clan was very unique to say the least, it explained why Zettai's technique seemed a bit different from other lightning users. As the boy spoke he mentioned the key part to mastering the catalyst crystal, Overcharge. 

"Zettai I think it's clear what we have to do then. We're going to have to get you to master this Overcharge trick. It would be the next step in making sure you keep up with that Koji kid and Miho. You've got real potential kid."Shinosuke put his hand on Zettai's shoulder making sure to touch the part with cloth on it so he didn't get another unpleasant shock. As they had their little moment the door swung open their was a ninja he did not quite recognize.

"Um... sir I have a message from the Fuzenkage... Ryoji Ivery has..." Shin shot the messenger a glare knowing the next words that were about to come out of his mouth. His nose began to puff out smoke as his rage built. The room's temperature began to rise to ridiculous level, it was way hotter than any desert throughout the whole Taiyou's manor. He grabbed Fennikusuhane, he could hear the sword screaming as well. His friend was dead. Little did he know the news would be worse as another of his friends was killed as well, Uchiha Hakaizen.

"Zettai I have some business to attend to. It looks like we're not leaving Fuzen quite yet so go explore some. We'll discuss your training later."Shin left the room and immediately the temperature shifted back to normal. He needed to be alone to make sense of it. He needed answers for why this happened.


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei touched her skin as the nurse let her get up. Her eyes were glued to the floor, her mother didn't even once come to see her. And she didn't even get to find Kyo...The nurses and all the medics tolad her that he was off getting his seal removed. But she just had to talk to him but they wouldn't let her out of her bed...

Now she was looking out the window, the Fuzen people riddling the streets with their activeness...

She wanted to protect it...

But she couldn't for the simple fact that she was lighting. She could destroy, not protect...Kei took that to heart. She couldn't save everyone but she could destroy anyone that dare harmed this place. This paradise...People work hard to make this place what it was today....

And people trash that by becoming missings..

Kei grabbed the curtains as she felt pain riddle her to her feet....

"...I'll destroy...."Kei coughed,"I'll become the storm that wipes the face of the earth clean..."

*Kyo Aosuki*

_"Is ye kay?"_one of the elders came up to Kyo as he laid still in the bed of the old house, he didn't move sine they removed the curse...Since he saw his mother looking down at him in shame..

Kyo turned away from the elders,"Thank you..."Kyo said,"For removing it..."

The old lady laughed,_"You are the child that gave my grandchildies a home...This is nothing compared to wat ye mother has done.."_

Kyo looked down and smiled,"I know.."

He always knew that Kei and them were blessed with that mother of theirs. She cared for all and took no bullshit...

"Good...Your up.."a voice called out causing Kyo to turn and look at where it was coming from...

It was Crust

"Welcome to the world boy.."he smiled


----------



## Chronos (May 22, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

The room was warm, the was breezy, the entered the room and played around Ikuto's white hair, making it flow to it rhythm. He was staring down at the small mirror he held in his hand. Both his eyes had turned red... yet, he remembered quite fluently that one of his eyes was green. His eyes narrowed as he soon activated the sharingan revealing his new swirl.

"So, this is my new power."

He looked down his feet as he took the sheets off and saw his bended leg. It seemed to be recovering, yet it still needed time before it could be used to good use. He sighed and looked out the window once more. 

"What's am I to do now?"


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Time passed and soon she felt nothing but boredom. Her mother still haven't came and she had heard no word from any other that she cared about. Even Kyo who would usually rush to her side was no more..He wasn't by her bedside wishing her well or telling her that she was an idiot for doing so. Kei got up out of bed, the sense of being lonely killed her a little inside. Even on her patrols though Fuzen Kyo would say hi...

She smiled warmly as she walked out of the room and saw that the nurses were talking about an Uchiha that was in a room down the hallway where they treated most patients that weren't from Fuzen. Her mother thought it was a nice gesture to treat someone with the same care you would treat the people from Fuzen...

Listening to them closely she headed down the hallway and opened the door to see Ikuto...

She walked up to him and reached out to grab his shirt but she didn't...She pulled back her hand and just smiled as she called out,"Ikuto...."


----------



## Chronos (May 22, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He soon heard the door open... one of the nurses again? He thought he told them to leave him be... He slowly turned his eyes towards the door to see that, Kei was standing there. His eyes slightly narrowed in sadness, he saw her, but he couldn't face her. His sharingan had been released, yet his eyes were both still red. He slightly moved his gaze away and he asked...

"Are you ok?"

he couldn't make eye contact, he couldn't protect himself led alone her. He looked at the blades that stood next to him on top of a small table and soon got sickened by them. He sighed and continued.

"Sorry, I failed you."


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She shook her head, this was too much for him. She could see it in his eyes. The work of a Fuzen angel is nothing of childs play. Kei could see her chest for that. All of the marks and scars that riddled her body was just another sign that she had went though things a child her age should not go through. 

Kei walked up next to him and then looked at the window

"...I failed myself...That was a suicide mission...That was to much for me to handle as a genin.."Kei looked at him,"I am sorry for causing you so much distress even as a weapon..."

Weapon...

She had to keep him at bay, as long as she saw him at that. Her heart would not get any hopes. It will not look for saving of any kind...

"...I am happy that you are okay.."


----------



## Chronos (May 23, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He stared at her. Her words where kind, yet.... He stood and limped himself next to her as he continued.

"You didn't fail anyone. We did our jobs as ninja. We're born in this turmoil and we'r suppose to fight it until the end."

He moved his gaze towards her eyes both of their eyes were red. 

"I failed, we failed. Me as a weapon, and you as a Angel. But we can't just let that failure bring us down, right? My only purpose is to be with you, Kei. I will always love you, yes love. I don't deny it."

He had a determined, yet a unemotional look behind his eyes. He continued

"This won't bring me down anymore. I'll kill all that get in your way, all that you deem a threat, all that you see as an obstacle. All for my love for you. Cheesy I know, but I won't got back on what I just said."

He stood once more and walked towards the bed, as he said.

"You're life is much more important that what mines will ever be."


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei smiled, he said he loved her. He said that he meant it and he would do anything for her. Kei clenched her fist, lair...Lair! All men where just liars! But she knew that this boy in front of her that swore to be her weapon, she knew something. Maybe he was different like her brother...

She sat next to him as he sat down on the bed, she reached up towards his cheek and slowly glided it over to her face...

Kei smiled,"Prove it~"she purred their lips barely inches apart, she could feel his breath on hers,"Prove that you love me...Prove that you will kill for me...Prove it all.."

Her lips brushed his,"Kill a nurse...Kill her...Anyone will suffice.."She said as she continued but this time pushing him down on the bed with him at the bottom of her. Her eyes a nice soft glazed over red

"Do it...And I'll return your love.."Kei said as she leaned down and kissed him, her tongue trailed his bottom lip,"Ikuto...As your master....I want you to do it.."

And with that she deepen the kiss


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
Dance With the Devil in the Pale Moonlight Arc​*











Sieferoth waited for Koji to come into his guard as the boy sped forward in his direction. The kid must have had a death wish if he thought he was anywhere near ready for this fight. 

Koji sped in with a flying kick aimed at the upper part of Sieferoth's body, but the older ninja simply slapped the kick away causing Koji to spin like a helicopter in the air and lash out with another follow up kick. Sieferoth bent backward having the kick fly over him, he couldn't help but grin as the younger shinobi's opening silo had almost hit.

"You little abomination you almost hit me at that snail's pace. You caught me sleeping but now I'm wide awake!!!"Sieferoth roared as he disappeared from Koji's sight. Koji could hear his cape flapping in the wind as Sieferoth ran circles around him. 

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji was getting patronized and them telling him to get his shit together wasn't doing much to help him.

*"DIRTY BOOT STOMP!!!"*

Koji jumped in the air and stamped down as hard as he could sending a massive shockwave that blanketed the ground below. He observed the damage as the ground beneath his feet had an uncountable amount of cracks and shifted earth. No longer could Sieferoth's cape be heard cutting through the wind and that was the problem. Koji knew it wouldn't be this easy and he began to panic slightly as he looked left and right then finally above. There he was the One Winged Angel in all his splendor hovering above him with his arms folded.

"Your earth natured Hidokiremi materialized itself in a fine form. Those Dirty Boots of yours seem to be coming in quite handy for you. As a Kuraihoshi I too can channel the power of the Earth, but in ways you can't even grasp yet mutt!!" Sieferoth disappeared from his sight again but Koji immediately could feel where the One Winged Angel was, behind him. Turning quickly Koji aimed a chop that Sieferoth ducked under.

"Earth Release: Earth Fist!!"Sieferoth's whole arm became encased in soldified earth as he drove his body upward, flapping his wing for extra momentum, to deliver an uppercut to Koji.

The Viper was sent flying straight up into the air atleast ten feet from the force of Sieferoth's earth natured blow on top of his superhuman strength. Koji was essentially a sitting duck in the air as Sieferoth smiled at the result of his attack.

"The problem with you little Kazama is that you have all that fire and don't have an inkling of how to use it! LAVA RELEASE: LAVA GEYSER!!!"  Sieferoth punched the ground sending a tremor even bigger than Koji's stomp through the ground. He used his strength and chakra to shift the plates underground so he could channel the true power of the earth. In what felt like forever but in reality was a moment Koji could feel the heat as their seemed to be an explosion underground.

*CRACK*

*BOOM*

Hot molten magma shot up from the soil and into the air right in front of Koji. The geyser missing enveloping him just barely as he plummeted to the ground harmlessly. Sieferoth walked forward as the field was now lit ablaze from his display of power. The backdrop of fire and brimstone all around only helping to accentuate his intimidating figure. Koji looked up as Sieferoth stood above him. The gap in their powers never more clear to him than now, Koji felt himself shaking.

"Is the little murderous hatchling afraid. Is that why you shake like a babe about to get spanked by his pop?"Sieferoth had a cold sadistic smile on his face as if he were aware of what Koji was thinking.

"Are you kidding me. I get to bite Lucifer the One Winged Angel. I'm shaking because I've never been so excited!!" Sieferoth sneered with disgust at the insolence of the boy in front of him he had half a mind to cut him in two as Koji kicked himself off the ground and got into a defensive stance.

This battle may be unwinnable but Koji Kazama was a Mugenshi warrior and Mugenshi did not know the meaning of the word quit.


----------



## Laix (May 23, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Trouble ...

_*"LEXI! ANSWER ME!"* Lyra screamed as she banged on the door, only to hear the sharp screams of Lexi. 
"That's it! I'm blowing this place down!" Lyra reached into her bag and pulled out a large explosive tag that she usually used for her explosive spider lillies. She smacked the tag on the ebony-bricked wall before taking cover behind a crate. 

*BOOM!*

A large explosion echoed through Amegakure as smoke gathered around Cynateck. Being so early in the morning in such a quiet village, Lyra doubted she had caught anyone's attention. 

Once the smoke had cleared, she walked over to the wall to check if it had worked. Unfortunately, just as she predicted earlier there was a steel wall on the inside, meaning there was no way of blowing that open.

"*FUCK!* Lexi, come on! *LEXI*!" she cried desperately as she punched the wall in anger. It was hopeless! There was no way in, and Lexi was--!
*"FUCK IT ALL!"* Lyra roared as she shot around, kicking her foot into the first thing she set her eyes on. It turned out to be the crate she ducked behind earlier, but it was then she got an idea.

_Don't worry, I'm coming Lexi!_
*
Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Yamanaka Flowers

_After just a few minutes of walking, the two found themselves standing outside the historic Yamanaka Flowers shop, said to have been here for over a thousand years, before even the time of Naruto Uzumaki.
"Wow ... this is like ... the queen of all flowers. I mean this shop ... it's--- _wow_!" Lyra was speechless at just the mere sight of the peach-painted shop with pearly white wooden-framed windows, decorated with pink flowers. 
"It is quite something," Lexi began, initally in agreement with Lyra. *"BUT CAN WE PLEASE JUST GO!?"*
"Alright alright, calm down!" Lyra sighed before skipping ahead into the store.

Once inside they were greeted with the fresh scent of a medley of flowers, from purple lavenders to even a small selection of the rare spider lillies. The place was like another heaven for Lyra, with a contrast of colours that were presented in a sea of nature. 

"Are you the hired shinobi?" a feminine voice asked as Lyra turned in her direction, only to be greeted by a middle-aged woman with long, vibrant blonde hair and a frilly white apron wrapped around her. 
"Yes, Lyra Murasaki. Nice to meet you," Lyra bowed before holding her hand out for a handshake. "And this is Lexi, my personal summoning."
"Greetings," Lexi bowed her head in respect before listening to what the woman had to say.

"Thank goodness for that. My name is Eleni Yamanaka as you probably both know, and I've recently had a break in. You also may know that my rare selection of 6 diamondi flowers were stolen, preventing jewllers from selling their infamous diamondi cut diamonds. It's a huge part of our profits, so it's important this flower is recovered," Eleni explained with a worried expression to a frowning Lyra and curious Lexi.
"Do you know what the robbers look like? Where they we're from?" 
"Well ... they were clothed in full black suits with just their eyes showing. However, when I broke in I managed to launch an attack on one of the robbers, only to find out he's in fact from Konoha. So it's someone local that has stolen these."
"Is there anything else? Like the weapons they used? Their height?"
"They were mostly of average height, and didn't have any weapons. They were incredibly fast however ..."
"Okay, thanks for your time. We'll give it our best!" Lyra nodded before giving a wave to Eleni. 

After the two exited the shop, Lyra couldn't help but put on a concerned face. "Barely any idea who we're dealing with ... this is hopeless!"

*Tifa Warholic*
_Hope_

Tifa squeezed Koji's hand as she began focusing her chakra to her hands, releasing it steadily into Koji's stream. Going to fast could overload him, while going to slow could effectively put him under an illusion.

"I just hope Date's okay. He ... he means a lot to me, and I'm sure he's going crazy not knowing if I'm okay or not either," she smiled to herself sheepishly as she pulled away from Koji. It was strange- even after giving her chakra to him and healing two others, she still felt like she had plenty of chakra. Well, she hadn't given Koji much- maybe enough to peform a couple jutsus but it was still strange.

"Let's get going now. It's early morning, and the longer we spend hanging around the worse," she yawned before calling over Kain. Having spent all night awake and most of the day before was taking a toll on her. Hopefully Sunagakure wasn't _that_ badly damaged.

*Itsuki Ezel/Una Ell'kra*
_To protect & serve_

Bahamut let out a roar as he sliced let out a spray of water, drenching the sand shurikens before they dropped to the ground like pebbles. 

"Tear 'em up Bahamut!" Una cheered on as the puddles in the village began to turn into 5 inches of water thanks to the constant heavy rain from Una's technique. Lightning struck around the field, effectively creating a barrier of rubble that locked them all in. 

"Hephateus!" Itsuki yelled as he pulled a large axe out of the portal that was easily the size of Bahamut before smashing it down towards Una. However, the lightning from the sky sent the attack of course, missing the woman.

"It's pathetic how easy you guys think I am. You don't gain the soul of someone like Bahamut without toughening up yourself," she smirked before shooting around towards her. The ear-killing sound of the rasenshuriken's blades spinning rapidly caught her attention, causing her to initially panick. 

However, being over-protective of his master Bahamut landed in front of Una, guarding her as a large explosive blue fireball began to form in his hand, one similar from before. However, this one was much larger-- easily twice the size of the rasenshuriken. But with the latter being such a powerful technique, Una couldn't help but wonder if he'd protect her against it.

Afterall, if Bahamut was hurt ...

_There'd be no stopping her._


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Training

_"This arm of yours stunts your growth!  Overcome it!"_

Date was sitting in a cave in a meditative stance, both arms in his lap.  His eyes were closed and his mind was free.  He had learned how to free his mind when he was a little kid, so meditation was all to easy for him.  His chakra was flowing evenly and calmly, like a still river at dawn.  He suddenly focused, zeroing his mind in on one thing.  The power behind the Ikite Iru Hagane.  He felt a presence and slowly opened his eyes.  He was in a white room.  The walls, the floor, the ceiling... all white.  Before him sat a man with his back to him.  The man rose and turned.  He was wearing a lot of armor, with long white hair that flowed out of the back of his helmet.



"Who are you?"

The man did not speak.

"Are you the manifestation of the Ikite's source of power?"

The man nodded.  Date smirked.  "Well then...  I guess that means if I can defeat you, I'll gain full power of this thing, right?  So that it will always bend to my will?  I'll even be able to control it's shape when not using it?"

The man gave a final nod.  "Interesting."  Date dashed toward him, crossing the distance in a second.  His elemental swords weren't here, but the steel one on his back was.  He clashed swords with the man who wielded a katana as long as he was with no tip.  Date slid back away from the man before dashing toward him again and clashing blades with him.  Date continued clashing blades with the man at a fiery rate of speed.  He blocked, Date parried, he dodged, Date lunged.  It was a dangerous kind of dance, graceful, but destructive and brute.  It was clear that neither of them were gaining any ground as of right now, but Date couldn't feel his chakra.  He guessed this was a test and he would have to win with his pure strength.  He rose the sword above his head and brought it down powerfully, almost knocking the man off-balance when he blocked it.  The man slid back away from him and they pointed their swords at each other.

_This'll be tough._


----------



## Burke (May 23, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Recovery_

Zettai sat for a while longer near the main entrance of the Fuzenkages manor. He had not been entirely sure of what had happened earlier with that buisiness Shinosuke sensei had to attend, but he knew when not to go poking his nose around.

He began to fidget as he sat. He then looked down at the bandages on his arm, and soon realized that wrapping them up was a waste of time. Despite how much he hated this time, no matter how much it hurt... it needed to be done.

"... I need a shower..." He whined as he hung his head in reluctance.

It was some time later and Zettai stood before the shower that the Fuzenkage claimed ownership to. The precense of women was obvious by the multitude of various soaps and gels. With a look of chagrin, Zettai reached out to the nozzle to begin his torturous cleaning.

"Ah! Oo! Ow ow!..."
_ZZT_

Later, Zettai stepped out in his shorts and undershirt, his towel still to his hair. He had been drying for a good hour, and truthfully he was done a while ago, yet he could allow no water at all to remain on him. He decided to walk about the manor before putting the rest of his effects on. He then figured a good air dry would help as he proceeded to walked out to the front entrance.

"Ah! Miho!" He could suddenly be heard realizing.

Sure enough, his new teammate, Miho was found against the side of the manor, obviously unconcious.

"Hey! Hey!" He knelt down embraced her as he shook her lightly, no response. "Urrg!" He sounded in frustration. 

He then took his fingers to her neck, he could feel a pulse. "Whew..." He sighed as his heart beat let up a small bit. "I should get you inside..." He practically said to himself as he took one hand under her legs and the other under her back, and lifted her from the hard ground.

He took her inside where he laid her down on a long couch. He quickly went out to the kitchen where he retrived a damp towel that he was grasping with rubber gloves, he couldnt afford to have that wetness touch him. He folded it, and gently placed it on her forhead. He wasnt entirely sure what it did, but he knew he had learned it somewhere.


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She frowned and then grabbed her shirt tightly together as the boy laughed at her. He even poked her chest and she turned away and frowned. She knew she could win but her moment of weakness made her feel horrible. She looked down in shame, so in the end she did lose for the simple fact of that weakness…

Kei nodded her head, “Please…I…I never done this before…”

Kei closed her eyes and let the cut shirt fall off of her body, she blushed badly as she reached for her skirt and pulled it down revealing her black and red laced panties that fit her snuggly. Kei looked back up at him and then blushed, she was in nothing except her underwears and heels…

“Do this please you?”


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

*Miho*

_Dream ((First Person))

The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved faster, ignoring the briars that caught at my jeans, the damp leaves that grimed my skin

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.

The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around trunks/disturbing the leaves. Green, brown, dead fall, fallen trees, logs, branches, twigs, fallen leaves, ferns, underbrush, moss, brambles, thickets, ivy, berry bushes, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, insects, rabbits, birds, squirrels, lizards, mice, foxes, spider webs I could see all these things. It was such a frightening experience, that I couldn't help, but scream out knowing no one could hear me.

I fell to the ground sobbing my eyes out just begging to go home. It seemed like my own personal hell. It was much to quiet with no one around, I was alone something I'd never wanted to experience again. This forest, it may have seemed peacful, but it was hell on earth. Suddenly the I shot up from off the ground as I heard footsteps. The crushing of the leaves were loud as the they neared me.

"STAY AWAY FROM ME!"

I screamed seemed to bellow out as thousands of dark figures began pouring into the forest surronding me. They seemed to laugh, more akin to a cackle, as they dark figures began to surround me.

"Stay away from her!" I heard a voice call out. The all to familiar voice belonged to Kira, my brother. He appeared in full view, none of those shadows, or black in white, but in full bright color. Though it made no sense...this had nothing to do with him, so why was he here?

I watched in horror as my brother took blow after blow from these...things. They seemed to laugh, more akin to a cackle, as the dark figures began to surround my brother, smothering him till he couldn't breathe and gasped for air, grabbing him around the throat, beating him with punches and kicks.

My face began to get hot, it was literally burning as the tears streamed down my face, "Not again." I began to cry out as I watched, unable to do anything.

"Kira-Kira-kIrA-KIRA!" This time another familiar voice, a woman's caught my attention. She too was in color as she walked out from the darkness and stood over my brother, Demona, was her name. She looked down at him with a tanto in her hand and a smirk on her face. "Crime committed you have my Kira. Sad, liked you I did, but you were a liar then and a liar now...not to mention a terrible brother. Be judged for your crime!" 

With a sick smirk on her face her sword pierce through my brothers body as he let out a silent scream. All the blackness began to fade and replaced with rain...very cold rain. The hotness I felt was gone, replaced with a bitter cold. Once again I laid on the ground with my brother staring down on me with his dieing smile.

I...finally realized what I needed to see. Why I lived that day and what the purpose of these memories were after being sealed away for so long.

God...has made it all to clear._

---
Slowly Miho began to stir as her breathing returned to normal. She sat up off the couch causing the towel on her head to fall down and catch her attention. "W-where am I?" She pondered aloud as she took in her surroundings.

She was in the Fuzenkage's mansion with Zettai nearby.

"Zettai?" Miho called to him slightly confused. Right after another bolt of pain shot through her body from her patched left eye as she reached out for it. Things were happening at random and Miho didn't really understand. The only thing she was positive of right now, was the mission that god had given her.

Surely, her attitude would soon change.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
Victory is Oh So Sweet

Date crossed over to her, putting his hands gently on her waist and chuckling.  "You know you didn't have to do this.  I just wanted you to get serious about fighting me.  But I must say, you do have a nice body, Aosuki-chan..."  He pulled off his shirt, putting it around her, and pulled her skirt back up.  He gave a relaxed sigh as the cool air gently caressed the skin of his bare chest, before looking back at Kei.  "Nice fight, Aosuki.  Nice boobs, too."  He gave her a short wave and turned to leave, heading toward the gates of Fuzengakure.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2011)

*Alis*

Alis noticed a floating black shell with the deeath sign, as the wind inside Arcage's shell to produce the lightning to only sound. Arcage jumped on top a building as she does a powerful windattack as it hit Alis Arcage was only trying to protect her body as she know that would only be a loud sonic boom. As Alis felt the whole wind attack against her body as thought she was in a toornado, but also combined with the the rasenshuriken. Alis hit  Bahamut head on with the rasenshuriken, where the creatures heart was to kill it. To Alis anyone who was standing in her way is going down with Una with all the cost of her life. Arcage dissapeared in white smoke thinking Alis wanted to do the summioning fusion technique soon with her husband.

 Alis stood back away from the beast and Una as she slashed her upper arm and did not cared for the burns she just received at all. She only done this not in battle, it was time to test it out for sure this time.Cho jumped from building from building as he smelled water, he did not want to step in it at all. Cho charaks senced up inmedia as he sence danger up ahead he decided to get rid of the water. "Endan - Fireball" Cho said as he made a fire ball from his mouth aiming it at the water ground as stream rise to lower the lever of water on the ground. He did more handseals as he do another fire jutsu, "Great Dragon Fire Technique" as he made more steam rise as more fire balls hit the ground to keep lowing the level of water that was flooding Suna. _"I don't know that would work yet, or we can deal with the water later to store it and use it later"_ Alis thought as she was ready for her next jutsu but was on guard on what Una was goinng to do.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"You made a mistake, you are blinded by your rage." He simply just disarmed the knives as the the pressure of the wind as he did not move he use simply agailty to shift from possions to dodge. "The only thing you want miss priss is for me or my wolf to say sorry to you. The only way you get that is to knock your self out or knock me out. I know you are one proud chick but that is your downfall to many people included myself. So do you want to keep fighting me, or just keep talking about the rest of your problems. I know your brother would hurt me as well to see you got hurt, so make your own choice" Hakro said after he broke his arms and reputting them back together in asince with out feeling pain, he only did because he was bored at the moment.

*Akina Ezel*

"I don't think they having one, ecause of what is happing to the village, but I know a place if you just want to dance for awhile." Peguasa stop in front of a building. Helet's Akina and Darius get off his back and wink at her to have fun and goodluck. Akina winks back, "It is not closed to a festivable but just enjoyed the music and let yourself go. I am sorry about what happen to Kiri" she said as she hugged Darius. Pegasus would not dissappeared for awhile intill he was needed again for later, as for now could just walked the city streets till they know where they really wanted to go.[/QUOTE]

*Diana*

Diana growled in anger loosing control of her powers. Tree branches kept snaping and flying around her cutting anything that got near. How dare he talk to her like that. "I will be glad when i see your blood spill upon the land of this damned village." she said. She knew she was getting out of control but she did not care. This was an effect of her powers. Once she lost control it was hard to regain herself. "Take this of and fight me like a man. My brother will not hurt you because your mine to take down. I will make sure of that." she said as energy poured from her body after doing a handsign reading her jutsu. One shot was all she needed. "Take it like...." she felt tears as her emotions spilled from her body like a broken dam. She was remembering her family and how they were the ones who comforted her when she lost control. Now only Darius and maybe Violet would be able to do that.

*Darius*

As they landed Akina dragged him off. "Hey i can't dance. i just listened to the music or watched during festivals." he said. Violet saw this and laughed. Pitifull boy. "That training really took its toll on his social life." she said rembering what Koga told her about the training and expirements. She sighed. How could he allow that out of anyone being a former bijuu host and going through the same thing? She just did not understand. Was the village, were they that desperate to free themselves from Fuzen's grasp? To sacrifice the lives of children. Looks like the biju weren't needed or an excuse anymore to turn children into weapons now were they? The people had changed. She didn't blame the village just the leader. Why conquere they mist? She assumed it was weak after the Akatsuki attacked twice but still. Why? They where obviously loking for land. She did dispise them for that. Land was not worth killing for.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

He needed to end it now for Diana's sake and the sake of the forests. Right now he responedble for the forest and creatures to live in and Diana to live even though all of her people are dead. He was wondering the people of Suna was the same way. To him his mom would die for the city of Suna being the heart of the desert to him. "We have more in commen then i thought, I let you think about it in dream would. Sorry, I don't like talk much." Hakro and spike ran around like wolves then jump in the air as he and Spike spin to do the Dual Piercing Fang to KO Diana. Her mind was in a frazzle to even do her esp on them. Hakro sighed, _"my life is a drag."_ He picked her up to enter the cabin as he walked up the stairs to the second story carring Diana liked a bride. He puts her on one of the beds. _"I would put you down stairs in my room, but freak out about the dog hair."_ He went down the staris to try to make a peace offering by making muffins and tea.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina smiled, "sorry I did not meant to drag you here, we could do something else or I couldshow you somesteps as we listen to the music. I am not a expert, how not show I am not a bad dancer. I guessed I was more free or my sensai's wanted me not to be forced but choose my own path. Different people come from different countries." Then she kept her mouth shut, she did not want to make him angry as she blushed some, _"none of the cities in each country is the same after what happen. I guessed you can't do much, but small stuff can help a lot."_ "Hey Darius what are your plans for the futrue? I am just asking because I have some intrests in what you want to do later?" She sighed as she needed to get over her shyness, she may have gotten this from her mom.


----------



## Chronos (May 23, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> Kei smiled, he said he loved her. He said that he meant it and he would do anything for her. Kei clenched her fist, lair...Lair! All men where just liars! But she knew that this boy in front of her that swore to be her weapon, she knew something. Maybe he was different like her brother...
> 
> ...


*
Ikuto Uchiha*

Soon as he sat, so did she. All was quiet for awhile until he felt a sudden pull and soon felt the soft bed on his back and Kei's weight on top of him that, her lips had connected with his, soon their lips had parted an their tongues had inserted their mouths, her tongue and his were playing around each others mouth, Ikuto led himself go and soon, the door had opened. Ikuto still continued... deepening their french kiss, enjoying every minute of it. Ikuto hands slowly rose from Kei's back, towards her small delicate face. His eyes opened, and then moved towards the nurse that had entered the room. Slightly parting her face from his not to far though, he still felt her breath along side with him. Their saliva mixed withing his mouth...

Soon Ikuto flipped with, Kei. He was now on top, with his hands slowly moving from her belly towards her chest, up her neck and towards her cheek. He stared down at his eyes and his hands soon held the blades that stood on top of the table, and rushed towards the nurse, without a second thought the had slashed her body countless times each hitting a fatal point of her body.

"You don't even have to ask."

Ikuto had left the woman to fall and die and walked towards Kei once more moving closer and closer towards her. As he got closer his tongue coursing up her neck and towards her ear he said.

"You know, that I'm all yours."


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She enjoyed every minute molding the boy into her hands. His hair, his eyes, every part of him was now hers. And he proved it by being covered in the blood of the nurse that was trying to help them, Kei closed her eyes as she felt his tongue course up her neck and then her ear. Kei shivered as she opened her eyes and looked at him...

"You know, that I'm all yours." 

Kei smiled at him as she wrapped her arms around his neck, pulling him down to his level. She had to step over the woman dead body, but she smiled warmly as her eyes looked down at the body and then slowly all the way back to him..

"So fast...So messy~"Kei smiled as she kissed him,"But I shall reward you right?...Hehe~ Of course.."

She pulled him down and kissed him again, her tongue forcing its way into his mouth as her hands traveled up his shirt, slowly removing it off. When it fell off to the floor Kei admired his ripples and scars. She leaned down in kissed one of them as she looked back up at him, hunger dominated her eyes

"Mines...Heh~"she smiled as she licked her lips


----------



## Chronos (May 23, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Once again their lips merged, their tongues rapped around each other arousing themselves with their own bodies, Ikuto shirt had been taken off as he started down at her and he pulled her up towards his eyes level. He didn't answer to her question, he knew that she knew that he was all hers. He merged her lips again after awhile he inserted his tongued into her mouth, slowly moving his hands from her legs to her thighs grabbing a hold of her shirt, he slowly lifted it until it reached the point where he need to separate from her, slowly departing his tongue from hers, he lifted the remaining part of he shirt and took it off throwing it to the side.

"You already know that I'm all yours. As a weapon, as a shield, as everything."

Ikuto said once again with a unemotional look on his stare. He placed his hand on top of Kei's hair and slowly moved it towards the back of her head, pulling her closer towards his body. He pulled her, their chests, each place on top of each other. Ikuto's forehead placed on Kei's and he continued.

"I want you, and only you, Kei."

His lips once again pressed along with Kie's soon turned into a frech kiss deepened...


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled as she slowly broke the kiss, she looked at him and placed her forehead against his. But instantly regretted it because it reminded her of Koji. She really did miss him, but at the same time when she looked up at Ikuto she knew they were different. Kei slowly began to pull away from him, she smiled warmly and then turned her head down...

"Ikuto..."she looked back up at him,"Please get better...I want my weapon as much as my weapon wants me."she smiled before closing the door behind her...

Her heart hurted as she walked back into her room and slowly closed the door behind her. She slinked to the ground as the pain got worst...

"...Koji..."Kei began to sob a bit,"Why....Why?"she asked as her tears began to fall,"I loved you...I actually loved you..."Kei felt her fist clench up

She hugged her knees,

She had to get though this...She had to


----------



## Chronos (May 24, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha & Marta Fuyibayashi*

She stopped. She broke the kiss an headed towards the door. Ikuto's eyes followed her, until she reached the door. He sat down and heard her say:

"Please get better... I want my weapon as much as my weapon wants me."

Ikuto looked at her for awhile and turned, giving her the cold shoulder. He took his shirt and placed it on his lap. He gazed lowered a bit, bit he still did not show any signs of emotion. After a small amount of silence, the door closed and he mumbeld as he pounded the table braking it in half.  

"...Is that all that I am to you...?"

Soon the window opened and Marta had entered. She saw the corpse of the dead woman, yet she didn't flinch. She saw how Ikuto's eyes had both turned red. She led out a small smile and walked towards him. He body was wrapped in bandages. He legs and her chest as well. Ikuto stared at her as she walked past him. 

She took a small scroll out of her pouch and placed it next to the woman. With a little of the blood that coursed through the room she activated it and it sucked the woman along with all the blood around. Ikuto stared uninterested as she finished and all the blood was cleansed from the room.

"It's a scroll from my world. We tend to use it only for when we murder and need things to be cleared."

"Whatever."

"I see that both your eyes had turn red."

"Yeah."

"You know you're still not ready for it."

"I know."

Marta had her hands behind her and she soon popped in front of Ikuto with a kind playful smile, she leaned closer towards Ikuto and said.

"So I'm about to release it until your heart is truly decided,ok?"

"Just give me a minute."

Ikuto picked up both blades and started concentrating on them, Kei was still near so he could read her heart. Soon he saw someone, the same boy that she was fighting in the forest and the one that denied all to join the fray. He smirked and said

"Do it, I already know who is clouding her so."

"What are you gonna do?"

"I won't be used if she keep it like this. She better make up her mind before I really get angry."

"I though you said you love her."

"Only if the feeling is mutual. If I find out that she is with another, I won't hesitate to kill those two."

"Heh, Not bad Ikuto."

"I'm not even gonna ask."

Her hands started emanating some sort of weird color chakara, flowing like flames in her fingers she placed them on Ikutos chest. With ease she turn them and made it look like a lock had been released. His right had turned green once again and he returned to be his original self.

 "Do you still mean what you said before."

"I'm not a tool to anyone. Not even Kei. If she still loves that man I'm not gonna hesitated to one day bring them down."

He stood as he put his shirt back on along with all his thing and sheathed is blades.

"About time we left."

"I agree."

They both jumped out the window and headed out.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He finally got out of bed and left the house that was on the outskirts of Fuzen. The bright morning air and sun, he was able to go and see Kei now. And that made him happy as he made his way though Fuzen, the villagers already in whispers about what happened in Iwa. It was his mistakes for doing it...

Kyo walked into the hospital and asked the nurses where was Kei...

They should him to her room and their she had fallen asleep. He could here her whimpers as he walked over. He pulled up a chair and grabbed her hands as she was sleep, he could see the dried up tears that were in her eyes...

"I am here Kei...I am finally here.."Kyo whispered before putting her hand on his face

"Big bro is finally here..."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji listened to the girl bellow on about this Uchiha Date kid. He couldn't help but sneer as she commented on how he must be going crazy not knowing if she was ok or not. It pissed him off to high heaven that he could endanger them all for something that didn't even involve most of them. How he could almost take away Koji's prey and on top of that Kei. Luckily they were safe but they all no doubt paid dearly, Koji was utterly annihilated when he fought the enemy. The gap was just too huge to overcome. But the gap between him and the Uchiha, their was none. He wanted to end that boy and other any other circumstances he would have slit Tifa's throat. Date fucked with someone he cared about and Koji would have done the same back if Tifa did not prove to be such a stand up girl. She healed him and gave him chakra she didn't need to be dragged into his revenge.

_"Guess Kei softened me up slightly..."_He thought to himself as his condition continued to improve. He kept his arm in the sling but noticed something up ahead. A sand storm was building by Sunakagure despite the fact they weren't that far it would be stupid to push through. Considering they,especially him, still needed to recuperate. 

"We need to wait. If you want to brave through that storm be my guest though. I'm taking a nap." He drifted off to sleep the minute he laid down. He couldn't help but think of her as he drifted off.
---

*Sieferoth| Scheming Angel*

_KNOCK KNOCK_

Not even waiting for a response he walked in to the room of Kei Aosuki. His black cape and long white hair flowing as he walked into the room. He looked fearsomely strong just going by appearances, the 8 foot nodachi that hung from his hip did nothing to help dispel the notion of his power. The heavy aura this man had, he was no joke. This was the man codenamed Lucifer, "The One Winged Angel", Sieferoth. His green eyes met the gaze of the young Aosuki, he was here to give them well her a mission. Sieferoth was a man of honor and as such he hated a certain little punk with all of his being, no little punk was too nice. The boy he hated was an abomination and albatross on the very existence of humanity, he detested and loathed Koji Kazama with all of his being. 

"Hello Young Angels of Fuzen. I haven't seen you two since you were babes you probably don't remember me. The man began giving both of them a warm inviting smile. He remembered saving their lives from enemies of Fuzen who were trying to use them against their mother. It made him feel weird to see them this old and Angels no less.

"I'm sorry for staring it's just that it kind of makes me feel old to see you guys this grown up. Anyway enough nostalgia. I am Sieferoth, formerly known as Lucifer the One Winged Angel which would make me the former acting leader of the Angels. I've come to brief you on a special mission Kei Aosuki."He pointed at her as he called her name then turned to Kyo.

"I know you're worried about your sister but you have to leave. Don't go far I would like to talk to you after I am done here."


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_Rest_

"We need to wait. If you want to brave through that storm be my guest though. I'm taking a nap." Tifa turned around to Koji after hearing his voice, only to see the guy already asleep. 
"Looks like he was tired ... well, we've been up all night. I guess I should get some rest too," she smiled before turning to Kain, who was already asleep against a tree. "Even he's out ... wow."

Tifa opened up her pouch and pulled out her Scroll of Everything. A scroll that well ... didn't contain everything, but contained things she would find useful that were summoned from her home. Tifa opened up the purple scroll before drawing blood and swiping it across the triangular seal. A small puff of white smoke appeared, making a green blanket appear with frilly ends. A gift, from her grandmother.

"I'm going to go to sleep Thalia. If anything does come, Kain should let us know. Night ... _sister_," she added the last part on sheepishly before lying down on the grass, pulling the blanket over her. It had been a long day, and she needed rest.
*
Una Ell'kra/Itsuki Ezel*
_The endless cycle_

Una felt a shock to her heart as Bahamut was hit with the Rasenshuriken. As the beast dropped to the ground, Una seemed devestated at first, but her lips soon curved into a sly smile. She cut open her arm before taking a large amount of blood and writing a few words down on the ground. 

"What was it again? Ah ... Valkyria Valkyria, grant mercy on the broken souls locked in Valhalla!" With those last words, a pearly white seal began to form on the ground as a barrier was created around Una and Bahamut. A giant portal with similar engravings opened, and out came a woman dressed in armor with long, flowing bronze hair riding upon a white horse. There was a bright aura about her, one that only came from the heavens.

"Queen Valkyria ... giver of light and judger of death. Grant mercy on this fallen soul of a Nakano!" Una pleaded to the woman, who simply nodded after an abnormal grant. 

_"Well?"_

The Valkyria looked down to Una, her eyes a bright azure and her mouth covered with armor. Seconds later she let out a peircing scream that shattered buildings around Sunagakure, before point her mighty sword towards the portal she came from. White, demonic hands shot out, grabbing the deceased Bahamut before dragging him in. 

"Thank you ... thank you so much!" Una sniffed as Bahamut was soon tossed out, this time alive and a slightly different colour. He had silver armor as before, but he was more purple then blue, and he seemed just a tiny bit smaller. "God bless you mighty Valkyria!"

The Valkyrian warrior gave a sharp nod before pointing her sword to a surprised Una. She took a sharp slash that missed Una, but left a mark. Now, a heart-shaped seal was left on Una's head with tiny engravings, one that burned into her skin. With that, she dashed off into the portal before closing it, deactivating the technique.

"_You_ ..." Una's grin turned into a dark frown as she turned to Alis, her eyes now filled with a sea of black. All colour was gone. "You dare ... you _dared_ to hurt him ... didn't you? You thought I'd let this go unpunished? You thought I'd just run away and leave it all? *FOOL!!*," her demonic whisper turned into a scream as she shot around into Itsuki's direction, before firing a bright blue stream of lightning. It smashed into his chest, piercing through to the skies before she deactivated it; a smug grin spread across her lips. The Kazekage's husband dropped to the floor in pain as blood poured from his chest and mouth, the pain unimaginable.

"You think I'm done? _Oh no_ ... I'll be back," she gritted her teeth before jumping on Bahamut. The creature took to the air, before dashing off to the sky in almost lightning speed, leaving a dying Ituski and a demolished Sunagakure.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki and Kyo Aosuki*

He was with his sister, touching her hand and soon he laid down his head on the bed. Kei slowly open up er eyes to see her brother, laying peacefully. She brushed his hair back and smiled as she watched him as he sleep...His hair at the ends had a slightly red tint to it. Kei eyes warmed as she felt him stir up, when he looked up at her she smiled and he did to...

Kyo then got up and hugged her tightly....

"Never again!! Never again!!!"Kyo said as he stroked his sister hair,"You won't get hurt like that ever again..."

Kei smiled as she hugged him back, he was shaking...He was really worried about her. Kei smiled as she nuzzled herself into her brother chest. His warmth radiating from his chest, Kyo looked down at his sister who looked up at him. Her bright blue eyes and warm features made him smile, he had to protect her...

He had to protect the one thing that mattered to him the most...

He pulled away and smiled as he sat back down, he grabbed her hand and squeezed it tightly. Kei didn't have to say anything, he knew it already. She was happy that he was here with her. She was happy that when she woke up it was him that she saw and not anyone else...

"Kyo..."Kei smiled placing her head down on his forehead...

_KNOCK KNOCK!_

Kei and Kyo looked up to see someone come in, someone with long white hair and a black cape. A weird outfit but they did see weirder...He introduced himself as the former leader of the angel task force. Kei and Kyo eyes widen, Kyo got down on one knee and kneeled down towards the older man...

"Welcome..Lucifer..."Kyo said before looking up at the man,"I heard that the past leader of the angels was a man..of...unique taste...But I never thought.."Kyo looked down and then back at his sister...

She nodded,"I'll be okay...Please stay outside."she smiled as she leaned up on her bed and looked at the man called Lucifer

Kyo nodded and went out leaving Kei and Sieferoth alone even tough he wished he was in their with her.

Kei looked at Sieferoth and bowed her head down,"Lord Lucifer...I am honored but may I request something of you first?"she asked as she tighten the grip on her bed sheets

"The recent missing ninjas from Fuzen...I..."Kei looked down as she thought about what she was about to do...She was going to do something she couldn't regret and have to live with for the rest of her life until she did it...

"I want no other angel from the task force to go after Koji  Kazama..And Thalia Warlochic...I...want to bring them down and to justice by my--...No...with me and my brother..."Kei said as she looked at him,"I will not fail! Koji Kazama will come back to Fuzen dead or alive!"

Kei finally looked down from the past head of the angel task force as her voice weaken,"Please..."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I have a idea at the moment with all this lightning" Cheza said. "I should be at my parents side to help them fight," this was her city too and needed to get out of here to help even more. "You will some time later, when you get stronger" Cheza said. "Keeping the people of Suna live is another great thing to my mom as well. She does not want this place to die as. What else can I help with?" "How good are you working with lightning, probly not much but will keep the power going for much larger" Cheza said. "Not much, but I get your plan to use the genrated as a conductir for the lightning to hit to keep the power going." Cheza nods to becond her as Akina unsheath her sword and made a hole in the building as Cheza pushed it to the hole letting the wires stick out for the lightning to hit. Akina felt a sharp pain in her heart as she cried out. She broke out a window to jump to a roof top to roof top to get to her parents.

"I am not worry about my brother he is tough, but I am the only one that sees the softness i him." "We have to get back to work, it is hard to see it in him, but some will see it sooner than you think." Akina smiled as well as she heard a hiss from somewhere. "All the snakes had escape from my mom's room." "I guessed the only snakes are the ones that can only swim and got away from the lightning before getting burned and cook." The snake went somewhere else as he snuck out of the building to drop down to the ater again as it sliter away from the hospital. "I guessed he wanted to communicated to Hakro or Spike so he left us alone." Akina and Cheza got back to work to help the patients as they look for rafts if they needed to ditch the building soon.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro caught up to the people that was around and still alived on higher ground that was left in Suna. "Hey, boy come on and help us not to sink to the water" a guy said. He suddlenly he had a feeling everything was over for a moment. But him and his wolves started to howled in a low sad holws. He needed to hurry as well. Atleast he check on the people. To him he could mandage some how as a snake that could handle water sltither up his leg and communicated with Spike. Spike translated what Spike learned from the snake itself. Hakro and Spike ran to the main streets of Suna as it was flooded, in the speck of his eye he spotted Akina. He run beside to get to where Cho was standing at.

He pulled Akina into a hug as he was thinking Cheza was left behind to do some stuff. Right now he did not want to tell Akina what happen, thinking she was already in sort of pain."Don't protect me Hakro. I knoe what happen." "Dad is dieing, I guessed their enemy was a coward, to try to kill Alis, but wanted to hurt her in other ways." Akina tried to put a strong emotions to try not to cry. _"Come on, you can healed him, you are the kazekage, I know we don't have realship but he is my dad and i don't want him to die."_

*Alis*

Alis watched the scene as her eyes did not showed emotion. As her beast was revive as Una had a heart on her forhead. She heard what she heard from Una as she dissappeared and what she had done to crack her heart to attack Itsuki her husband. _"I be here waiting for you to show up here again."_ Alis eyes return some emotion as she jumped over to Itsuki and caught him before he hit the ground. She layed him on the ground as she layed him on the ground as Cho jumped down next to them. "I will give him my heart, it is time for me to die. Alis it is not fair for you to lose another one." Alis did not said anything as she does a few handseals as she starts healing him, she wanted him to live with her medical jutsu. _"Which one I choose, I will always choose my husband, even a friend just offer his heart to him. Come Itsuki, live."_ Ichibi was still anger as he tried to come down as the markings grew up Alis's arms as she did the medical ninjutsu. Hakro, Akina and Hakro's wolves jumped down seeing what they could do anything as they just watched as Hakro hold Akina closed as his wolves were standing closed to him.


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel
*_Pain ...

_Itsuki could feel the blood rushing out his mouth and his heart slowing down as he seemed to have punctured a lung. That woman was troublesome ... doing something like this to him in front of Alis.

"Alis ..." he choked, trying to move his arm but barely struggled. He could feel himself getting better but felt like he was getting worse at the same time with every second. He couldn't breathe properly, and his heart was struggling. Gin frowned as he watched Alis attempt to heal Itsuki. 

"Itsuki ... you're such a fool."
*
Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Flowers_

The two began to walk down the main street of Konoha, wondering what to do. They had no evidence and no description of the thieves, so there was roughly 4 billion possibilites. Great.
"Lexi ... haven't you got any ideas!?" Lyra groaned as they walked through the baking sun shining on Konoha.
"Well ... maybe one ..."
*"WHAT IS IT!?"*
"What's the most expensive flower you've got?" Lyra had to think about what Lexi asked for a moment before reaching into her pouch.

"One second ..." she mumbled as she shuffled through her large supply of flowers. She had a large pouch just for this--- one that took up all the space on the back of her waist. After a few moments she finally pulled out a pearly white flower. "This! The Acidas Tarreblantcha. An acidic poison, and one that can only be picked in the Iwagakure Highlands. I picked up some while I was vacationing with my mother last year, but I only got a few."
"Perfect. How much is it worth?"
"Around ... 100,000 ryo or so? Why'd you ask?" As Lyra asked that question, Lexi's lips curved into a smirk; an expression that was rare for her.

"I've got a plan ..."
*
Lyra Murasaki*
_... effective?_

Lyra grabbed the crate before pushing it against the wall. It was perfect. The window would take a couple of crates to reach, but there was bricks now poking out the wall which she could latch on to. "Alright ... three ... two ... one ... *NOW*!" Lyra ran up to the crate before jumping up swiftly. 

_First part done!_

She ran up the wall this time, attempting to reach for a brick that was poking out the broken wall. Her first try and she couldn't reach it, her second and it failed. But it was then another idea popped into her head, but one that just made her feel stupid. Why had she not thought of this before!?

"*OF COURSE!* I'm so fuckin' stupid!" she yelled with delight and a hint of fustration before closing her eyes. She began to focus her chakra to her feet, before attempting to run up the wall again. This time however--- she didn't need to jump. Lyra simply walked up the wall heading for the window.

Second part done!

"Right ... _hyah_!" Lyra smashed the window in with her fist, before quickly grabbing on to the ledge. A few shards peirced her arm, but she wasn't bothered. She just had to get in, no matter what. Lyra heaved and pulled before eventually tumbling inside, only to be greeted by a long corridor almost surrounded in darkness.

_Third part done!_


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2011)

*Sieferoth
*
_"Unique tastes? Most people think I look badass."_ Sieferoth thought aloud as Kyo left the room leaving him and Kei Aosuki alone. He couldn't help but chuckle a little at how proper these kids were being with him. Addressing him as lord and bowing at his feet. It was even stranger being with the one that little rancid snake cared for. Sieferoth could see what Koji saw thanks to the Peacecraft's jutsu. They saw the little secret rendezvous where this girl gave her heart to Koji and he pretended to have one. It was sickening.

Sieferoth took a seat in front of the girl and looked into her blue eyes as she gave an impassioned plea to him to be the one to bring Koji and Thalia to justice. Sieferoth stared sternly with his own green eyes he could see all the weakness in the girl's soul. How she could fall for the charms of someone like Koji. Sieferoth hated them both but he couldn't really up and kill either one yet. Still pain was a good alternative to death.

"I came here for the purpose of talking to you about my little "Brother". I don't know if you can see the similarities but me and Koji come from the same clan, the Mugenshi. I retired as Lord Lucifer to better serve my clan so I take these matters very seriously young Kei."Sieferoth sat there with his arms crossed as he trailed off for a moment. He thought about the best course of action. Maybe this girl could be saved.

"Only I and one other of my clan know about your true involvement with Koji. You know what he is and yet you persisted and still persist on going after him. That boy is very dangerous, do you know the things he's done. The atrocities he has committed? For starters when he was little more than a toddler he killed his parents and the work staff of their home. 14 murders in one night and you would think it would stop there but it has not. That number has risen and he has been allowed to get away with it because he is 'special'."Sieferoth began to seethe with anger as he talked about Koji. He really did not like this kid.

"You have the insanity trait of the Aosuki and the fierce determination of the Fennikusu. I respect you're lineage and I know what it means for the one you love. So let me ask you do you love Koji Kazama enough to kill him. Can you end his life?


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Truth_

_The truth is rarely pure and never simple_ - *Oscar Wilde.*

*Tap ... tap ... tap*

Lyra walked down the corridor that slowly lit up with bright lights as she did. They blinded her at first, but she soon kept to shielding her eyes. 

*Tap, tap, tap.*

Her feet get faster as her heart begins to beat harder. There is a large steel door at the end; what awaits for her?

*Tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap--*

The girl is now running with all her might to the door, wanting to get out of this blinding light of hell. She slams her hand on the door, swinging it open before she walks through. Catching her breath, she looked around to see what there was. A science facility from the looks of it, with various human-sized tubes filled with a white liquid inside.

_Koji ... you couldn't handle him ...!_

"Who's there?" she gasped as her eyes scouted the area, trying to find the source of the dark, raspy voice.

_Kei ... you hate her, don't you?_

"I_ do not_!"Lyra took a couple of steps forward to the main operating table in the center surrounded with the same lights from before. The voice must be coming from over there, surely?

_Kyo ... bastard, isn't he? You want to let go but you just can't ..._

"Shut up ...!"
_
He left you. Left you in the cold. You tried to find him to make things better, but he avoided you on purpose. He saw you coming! He saw you coming Lyra!_

*"QUIET!"*

_But you still follow him like a lost dog. Just what is your problem?_

*"I SAID SHUT UP! *I don't have a* PROBLEM!"*
_
Oh really? Then why can't you just forget about him? He's obviously done the same for you ..._

"Just stop!_ Please!_" Lyra collapsed against the pillar, clutching her head in pain as she just wanted this guy to shut up! She soon gained the courage to stand up, before stumbling over to the operating table. She slammed her hands down, trying to catch her breath. But it was only then she noticed something gruesome ...

"Blood?" Lyra clawed the table as she felt the warm liquid slide with her fingertips. It was warm, so it had just been put here. Of course the first thought that entered her head was-- 
"_Lexi_...!" Lyra quickly staggered away from the table, her mind still broken from the person speaking to her. She took just a few steps before suddenly feeling a strange force pulling her.

"Lyra Murasaki ... I'm so glad you could join us!" That voice! It was that voice from before! Lyra glanced down to the leather-hand that was holding a knife to her neck, while feeling his breathing. 
"Who are you!?"
"Don't be so _hasty_ with the questions!" The man shoved the knife straight up towards Lyra's jaw to cut the bottom, generating a fearsome scream from Lyra. She screamed, letting out all the fear and pain she had kept strapped in for so long. 

"Let me go! Please ... please!"
"I can't do that ... see your friend thought she could escape too ..." the man turned her direction to just across the room, only to see Lexi lying in a puddle of blood. Lyra's heart froze up as anger took over. She didn't know what to say while feeling powerless. Her jaw was bleeding so lightly but the pain from his grip, the cuts on her arm and this was too much to bear.
"_But_ ... I don't have much to say. For 10 years now my dear Riela ... for _10 fucking years_ ...! I've ... done so much!" 

_Riela?_

*"I'VE DONE SO FUCKING MUCH!"* He turned the knife's aim towards Lyra before shoving it straight through her throat. _"Too much my dear ... too much!"_​


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"You have the insanity trait of the Aosuki and the fierce determination of the Fennikusu. I respect you're lineage and I know what it means for the one you love. So let me ask you do you love Koji Kazama enough to kill him. Can you end his life?"

Kei allowed her head to lower down, Koji did tell her that he did bad things in the past, but she didn't think it was this bad. She allowed herself to think about this and what she was about to do. And what she was saying. Kei grasped her heart, she knew that their was no turning back anymore..

"I am honored that you admire my lineage.."she said as she looked down,"I...I joined the angels to help my mother and further the growth of this village...I..I do love Koji Kazama...But...He betrayed this village and my heart..."

Kei looked up at him,"He chose becoming a missing...He knew that someone will come after him...It'll be better if I do it.."she said,"Master Lucifer...I'll bring his head to you on a sliver platter because in reality...I don't know what love is...But when I am dreaming..I know I love Koji.."

Kei shook her head,"And this isn't a dream..."Kei frowned at Sefiroth,"Koji Kazam...No matter what sin...I'll cleanse it! I'll wipe it off the face of this earth along with him...And maybe he have it better in the next life.."

Kei looked out the window,"I am not as strong as my mother nor as insane as my father...But I know if I could do this...I can be someone I can admire.."

Kei turned back to Lucifer,"Please! I beg of you!! Let me be the one that kills Koji Kazama! Me and only me!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2011)

*Alis*

"Don't speak, lover. You will casue more pain to yourself or chance pf dieing. I amputting Cho's heart into your chest to save you." Alis noticed that her blood was still bleeding as she summon the medical room. Akina gasped at what Cho had offer, but it would be another scarfice. To Hakro, he did not know if his dad would accept the heart as well. _"I would not do it Cho,but what would his clan's reaction would be. I guessed this the only way to grow up to lose one that you really love."_ Cho got onto the ground as well, as Alis was not sure this would work as she brought her medical supplies to help with the healing as well. As she had some tears rolled down her eyes has see had not cried in awhike. She did not want to lose the person she loved most when everyone was gone. There was so many choices to make which one was the right one. One of her hands reached out to Itsuki, "do you really want to die" knowing he could not talked as she worked hard to healed him. As Cho was peparing himself for death as his heart would be taken from him.


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_The Azure Witch

Her power almighty, her judgement unforgiving. Those who dare anger the daughters of the Valkyrie are truly foolish_

The man tossed Lyra's body out of his way. He had no need for it. It was an accomplished mission, but also just trash. 
"Two pitiful fools done for ... now to see what those Angel bastards' got to say now ..." the man smirked as he licked the blood off his cheek, before turning for the door. He trampled over Lyra's limp body, heading for the steel doors as he left a trail of bloody footprints.
*
BOOM!*

The man jumped out of the way in fright as a bright blue explosion crossed past him, destroying the steel door and the surrounding area with ease. "No ... no no no! Don't tell me ... goodness ...!" 










​
Silver hair. A blue aura. Those crimson eyes. That chakra lance and shield.

There was no doubting it.

"Bellatorres ...! It still lives! It still lives to-fucking-day!" 

What was a deceased Lyra just moments ago was now a transformed person. Her hair was silver, her eyes a scarlet red and her stab wound gone. The hair and clothes of the girl gently blew with the amount of chakra being released, as a circular shield made of chakra formed in her right, while a long lance was present in the other---the source of the explosion!

"The ... t-the blood survived inside ... no! Juliana's legacy lives on! Despite the odds ...!" the man slowly arose from his feet, surprised at the sight of such power. The now possessed Lyra showed not an ounce of emotion with her blank stare.

"Come on you witch! Give me your best fuckin' shot!" The man yelled with all his might as he equipped the same knife he had used to murder her before. Lyra gave no emotional reaction to his challenge, instead just raising her lance. Small chakra orbs began to dance around the tip as chakra seemed to be focusing to just that point. It was just seconds before a large, spiralling ball was formed.

*"Swift Release: Dance of the Shadows!"* the man weaved a single handsign as Lyra fired the blast, smashing the entire back wall. He dodged it effortlessly, appearing behind Lyra within an instant swiping his knife. However, the blue witch was quick. She easily blocked the attack with her shield before pushing him back.

"Almighty defense and a tool of divine judgement ... I'm not seeing things! It's ... _true_!" 

Lyra began charging up her lance again, this time before firing a series of blasts that were smaller than before but much faster. The man dodged them, sprinting around the entire room with immense speed before attacking Lyra from behind.

Again, she blocks. Her gaze locked on his hazel eyes.

"Juliana ... _she'd be so_ ...!" Without a second of hesitation Lyra shoved her sharp lance straight through the man, destroying his entire torso as she fired a blast. The man was blown to a bloody mess that encased the entire factory.

_You've done well, Lyra ..._

With her last breath, Lyra returned to normal as her lance and shield dissapeared and her hair stopped flowing. She dropped to the ground, breathing but unconscious.

Lyra? Lyra? Lyra, can you hear me?!

---------

*Itsuki Ezel


*The man could barely breathe as he saw his children shuffling around him. _Why did they have to see me like this? It's not fair ..._ he thought as he could feel himself slipping away. His hearing was fading, and he couldn't quite hear what Alis was saying.  But the last words she said he heard loud and clear.

"Do you really want to die?"

He wanted to reply, tell her it would be okay. But he had no way of telling, and was sure he'd pass away. He could hear Cho talking but couldn't make out what he was saying.

_No ... I don't want to die. Not yet ..._
​


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei was sitting in the flower field that her mother made a long time ago before her and her brother was born. She sighed as she nuzzled herself in the red spider lilies and looked up at the sky, Kyo was doing his daily morning rounds and she had nightly rounds. They had plans to go to a cafe later on today, so Kei hold day was free...

Kei looked inside of her shirt to see the cresent moon marking in the middle of her chest...

No turning back..
No more acting as a child...

Kei put Durga on as she got up and looked up at the sky,"..."she looked back down the hill and began to move, her job was her job...And she was good at her job...


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_A determined flower
_
After days spent in the hospital, here she was.

Lyra had spent the entire morning looking for this one person, and here she was. She'd found her, finally. The girl was nuzzling herself in the red spider lilies Lyra herself was so fond of while she watched. She had rehearsed what she wanted to say in her mind numerous times, but here she was finally ready to say it.

Lyra stepped out of hiding and walked up to the girl, her expression determined and her fists clenched. Her target had gotten up, putting on some sort of claw before beginning to move, but Lyra had just caught her in time.

"Kei!" she called her out, catching up to her. "I need to ask you something. Something important and something that I've thought about for a long time now."

Lyra took a deep breath, knowing what she may say could cause a million different reactions.

"I want to be an Angel. A Fuzen Angel. Like you and Kyo."


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei was walking down the hell towards her destination when Lyra stopped her and asked her a question that made her smile a bit.This made her almost laugh, this girl wanted to be an angel. A angel!? Kei brushed back her hair  behind her ear and then looked at the girl and sighed...

"My brother must have told you the dangers of becoming an angel...The Fuzen Angels have no time for childish games like this one.."Kei said in a serious tone,"What point is there for you to risk your life on becoming an angel any old ways.."

Kei asked as she shook her head,"My brother and his choices..."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2011)

*Sieferoth*

"He chose becoming a missing...He knew that someone will come after him...It'll be better if I do it.."

Sieferoth couldn't contain the smile as Kei said these words. Everything was working so perfectly. They were all pawns in his game and to a larger degree the game of his Lord Peacecraft. These younglings were just too easy to shape and mold. He wanted to tell her he made Koji leave and he wanted to bask in his mischievous malevolence but now was not the time. Sieferoth knew this girl was dead set in going after him even if he withheld the order she would go anyway, she really did love that monster.

"Even if I told you no you would still chase him. Well like I said I'm here to brief you. As the former Lucifer and being Mugenshi I was called into consult on what to do with Koji. He has a Kekkai Genkai that my clan would rather not have the world at large know. My people have been traveling from country to country we are nomads and we are warriors. Privacy is very important and as a ninja of Fuzen despite being a genin Koji knows about the infrastructure of our village."Sieferoth reached into his jacket-cape and pulled out a file with the word classified written in red.

"The bloodline ability of our clan is called Hidokiremi or Limit Break. We have a special technique that bestows marks of power. These marks interact with only us due to our "mutation" and we are able to bring these powers out in a way that suits us the best. Koji has three marks. The mark earth, the mark of the viper, and one more that was given to him without our knowledge. You are a lightning type and you have a relationship with him. You're his weakness and that's why I also agree it should be you that brings him in. Fact is you consorted with a murderer and you should not just cleanse this world of him but you can cleanse yourself of his touch by eradicating him. He is highly dangerous Kei I can not stress this enough."Sieferoth continued to look at the file trying to decide which other details to tell her.

"He is a taijutsu specialist and fast for a spineless little snake. He is traveling with three other ninja. Two from Fuzen by the name of Thalia Warholic and Hotaru. One other from Konoha named Tsugita Aburame."Sieferoth closed the file and got up.

"I would suggest putting a team together to go after his team. The only one I want engaging Koji is you. This is a direct order. He has done a horrible thing turning his back on his people and his homeland. The one to kill him should not be your brother or any other ninja you decide to team with. He loves you too and because of that it should be the girl he is in love with that wipes his vile existence from this world."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2011)

*Alis*

Alis picked Itsuki up in rushed to the hospital as she enter the Er of the hospital. She had to do a operration now as her staff was on stand by. Cho should have guess she kept extra organs including hearts that were still beeping somewhere. Alis layed him on the table. "So I made my choice, I don't know if you are going to except it or not. But using your spare heart you have around for yourself, you will die. "When that times comes, there will be no more need for me nor Ichibi to be here anymore nor no doctor to put me back together again. But i do except your offer." "Good bye friend" Cho said. Alis medical staff already to keep Itsuki stable on machines as Alis was prepared for the operaration. First she went through her freezer that kept everything cool as she comes to a shelf, she have no heart. She closed the freezer and went back to the operating table as she Cho was already put to sleep from one of the nurses.

Alis cut opens Cho's chest as she sighs as she took out his heart as so many memories came to her aswell. She put the heart somewhere as she removed Itsuki's heart as she put Cho's heart in Itsuki's open chest as she reset everything and ealed everything back up with after using the charka scaple to removed some scar tissue. She made Sure it was beating in itsuki's chest as she looked over to the heart rate machine. Alis made sure he was breathing right and made sure the Ivs were correct before leaving. She needed to be alone at the moment as she went back to her office. The nurses move Itsuki to another room when the operation was complete and clean up the ER for the next time a operation came around. Hakro and Akina was sitting in the lobby of the hospital grim faces were on their faces as his wolves were silent.


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_In all seriousness ..._

Even though Kei had burst into a slight snigger, Lyra's expression did not change. Go on, laugh at her. See if she cares. 

"Kyo told me those dangers and I'm ready to face them," Lyra nodded before her lips curved into the slightest smile. "Afterall, if you got through it then I sure as hell can. I've been through more pain then you could imagine ..."

Lyra wasn't sure what this girl was going to say. She had to understand her determination, wether that be through fighting or burning down another village. She had to understand that she was ready for this, and any other challenges that await her.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei smiled as the girl got serious and even joked at her,"...Okay chicka...Let them break you..."Kei smiled,"You wouldn't even make it though your first test.."Kei took note after she had to repeat her first test two times before they let her pass. So Kei knew, when it counted she would never cry...

Kei smiled again before turning her back on the girl,"Don't scream is my advice...And don't tell my brother that I did this for you."Kei said,"He won't treat me to my favorite desert if you do..Heheh~"

Kei then began to walk though the flower bed,"Follow me lost sheep...And I'll show you what it takes to become an angel.."


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Rabbits on the run_

Lyra nodded, taking a deep breath before following after her. The words that Kei said to her still ran through her mind.

"Don't scream is my advice ..."

_"Follow me lost sheep ..."_
_
"... lost sheep ..."_

Was she really just a lost sheep? Hopelessly wondering in an attempt to find answers ... a sanctuary ... or something _more_? Would she ever find the answer to the mystery that is what she is looking for?

Kei followed her none-the-less through the flower field as she different colours bloomed, enticing Lyra. She knew that once she became an Angel, there was no going back. This wasn't even about proving something to Kyo anymore.

She was proving it to _herself_.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

He was outside for to long, he wondered about his sister. She was still weak from the battle and even seemed weaker when she was crying in her sleep. Kyo looked down at his hands, why couldn't they protect anything he truthfully cared about. Why couldn't he save her from the pain in hr heart. Kyo clunched his hands as he slid down on the wall...

He disappointed his mother...And hurt his sister...

What good was he? He put his face into the palm of his hands as he groaned, the nurses that passed him looked down for a second before they went along with their business wondering why the young Aosuki seemed so distress. Kyo removed his hands from his face and then looked up as he heard the door open and Seiforth was coming out...

Kyo quickly kneeled before taking a peek inside to see Kei looking out side of the window, but she looked at Seiforth one last time...And caught a glimpse of Kyo, and Kyo smiled at her and she smiled back and waved..

"Thank you again...Master..."Kei said as she nodded her head and Kyo rememebered why the reason Sefiorth came in the first place..He was in no place to beg the man to let his sister rest...So he looked down and nodded at the man in front of him

"Thank you for coming to visit my sister..."Kyo said

---
*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei began to hum as she lead Lyra outside of the village outskirts and into mountains ranges, where the only thing that dominated the area was the dirt and the mountains all around them. Kei jumped over rocks as she thought about what she was doing. There was no turning back for Lyra and it made Kei smile...

It wasn't until they made it to a dead end that Kei finally stopped...

Kei opened her arms and closed her eyes as a bright light raidiated from her chest, it was her moon scar. Soon the band that was around her thighs unwrapped it self revealing that it was a small dragon summoning...It flew to the rock in front of them and touched it...

The rock glowed before lifting up and revealing another beautiful valley, Kei walked in and didn't mind the eyes that looked down at her...

"Welcome to Paradiso..."Kei smiled


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 24, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
Training

Date rushed forward, swinging his blade in a powerful downward arc toward his opponent, who slid bacvkwards to dodge it, before racing forward with a powerful jab.  Date side stepped it and aimed a kick to his back, knocking him to the ground before pointing his sword at him.  "Stay down."  The armored man chuckled and batted the sword away with the back of his hand.  "Alright, you've won.  You've shown me you're capable of wielding me to your fullest potential."  The man touched the Ikite Iru Hagane and it vanished.  It became a steel bracelet around his wrist.  Date rose it.

"All of your abilities with the Ikite Iru Hagane are still there, but now you can be out in the open without people noticing that arm."  Date nodded.  Before he could say anything he was out in the real world.  He looked down at his arm.  The Ikite Iru Hagane was still a bracelet.  He heard footsteps and looked up to see Gouryu-sensei.  "Now begins your real training."  He lunged toward Date with a powerful downward fist.  Date had barely had time to react and dodge out of the way by rolling backwards and looking up.  His sensei had punched a crater into the stone floor of the cavern.  Date crouched low as Gouryu aimed another attack toward him, this time a roundhouse kick.  Now I've got you!

"Shoryuken!"

Date leapt upward in a spiraling uppercut, but Gouryu leaned backwards to avoid it before jumping.  "Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku!"  He went into a spinning airborne kick and slammed into Date's side, sending him sprawling across the cave.  Gouryu followed after him as Date got up.  Date aimed two quick jabs which Gouryu blocked, before he performed a low sweeping kick.  Gouryu blocked that as well.  As soon as he finished the low sweep, Date went into a Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku, before crouching low and performing a Shoryuken.  Gouryu blocked the Tatsumaki and leaned back, dodging the Shoryuken, before performing a powerful kick that sent Date flying backwards.  "Come!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2011)

*Fare Well to Cho*

Where to start in my life, I been moving from place to place seeing people to see people being forced by everything in my 10 years living in kiri. My dad been struggling to get out of that country as my moom was killed in a mascure. After five years living in Konoha after a harder time to put money on the table, but my old men anded up dead alone after we left that place. I wonder the desert till I came to Suna. I forgot to mention why it was harder on me than most ninja, because I am blind since birth. I usually went on solo mission to show everyone I did not need help at all.

I heard everyone behind my back intill I met the Morioka twins as Savana pust me away Saraha liked me till everything in the world cam e crashing down. I stood away for awhile away from that family. Intill that day of her that i became stronger friends with Alis that day, when she needed a friend to ling on. She did when she was wanted for the Ichibi, a war for the biju's and now this. I became more than a friend, a second dad to Alis. I looked after her childs like no one else and taught them something each to different person. I had to do one last thing for her and the last thing I wanted to see was Saraha, Alis reminds me of her so much. As I made my decision I did not feel any pain when I die. Whattype of ninja was that but a brave one not to feel but grasp to my next life.

I knew what was going to happen it was my decsion nobody else and my greatest friend had to except it, to lose the elde than your great love one to my friend. As I die peacefully in my sleep. I had a great life with friends that really had given me a chance and not backing down for being blind at all. All this time I had spend time wisly doing what I really wanted it really meant to me to reach my goals as a ninja and they are already acomplished before I left here with my greastes friends still remember me in their heart and mind.

Alis cries hard as she read what Cho gave her for her last birthday was not to open it till she die. She open the letter, but not the package. She never would. She felt this time she did not have time for a funeral. Their was somuch to do rebuild the village of Suna. She got up to go visit Itsuki in his room to her he was still asleep and went to see her kids. She hug them as tigh as she could. "It is time for you to return to Fuzen."

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Who ended up dead?" "We are staying to help fix up the city, it can't stand another attack like that again. I don't want to any back talk. We need to help you." "Cho passed away, we may have a small service. If you are asking if he has an family. I don't think he has. We are his family." Akina hold her sobs back s she walk to the room where ther father was sleeping. Hakro sighed, "I make sure she be okay. She is tough but is still fragil from almost losing our dad and ended up losing our grandad instead. That what he meant to me. I go round of the people of Suna and tell them to start workng on the Suna buildings at once." Alis nods as she watched him run off in the streets of Suna, as I walked into my husband's eoom kissing his cheek as i hold Akina close to my chest. Akina did not said anything at the moment.


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Concern_

Zettai was jolted from his resting by Mihos wakeup, he smiled. It was a smile of concern, but also one of relief

"Glad to see your fin-." He was cut off by a sudden reaction from Miho. With both of her hands she clutched the patch over here eye. He noticed that there was something about her that had changed... he had not really noticed before as he had not paid particular attention, but he knew it was something.

"Hey hey hey..." Zettai calmed as he put his hand on her shoulder. "Are you fine? ..." He was not entirely sure how he could help her. "Here let me get you a drink." He moved into the kitchen of the manor for a moment and managed to navigate his way around. He returned a short time later with a cup of water and set it down.

"You and, well, Koji too, split after the exercise..." He said. "Where did you get off to? Did you hurt yourself?" He asked.

--------

*Zettai LT*
_With Miho_

Zettai was not much a fan of short cropped hair... and it seemed as if this port was full of that specific styling. He also couldnt help but be slightly annoyed by this Pippy character.

"Oh, yes maam, were shinobi from the hidden leaf village, we were told to assist the WSNA with a problem of theirs." He stated trying an official like tone.

"Oh yes..." Pippy trailed off in a more serious voice than before as she seemed to trail along a clipboard she had on her person. "Well then it looks like this is buisiness for Ms. Gekiro... follow me pleeeease!" She resumed her peppy tone as she led them along to and up a staircase.

As soon as they had reached what seemed to be the topmost floor, the pair were lead to a very nice looking door. Upon its opening, Zettai had figured that what he would meet behind would be another type of woman akin to the types he had already seen, short cut, masculine clothing, and the like. So it definetly was a surprise to him when they were greeted with Ms Gekiro.

"Ah, I see my request was met." A benevolent voice called out as it was revealed that its owner had a silhouette to match this beautiful tone. Zettai's eyebrows went up as he admired her long black bouncey hair, her remarkable smile lined with lips of red, and her very... feminine... outline. "Please take a seat if you will."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2011)

*Sieferoth*

"Thank you for coming to visit my sister..."Kyo said.

Sieferoth closed the door behind him and turned to Kyo. He looked into the boy's red eyes, their was much more fervor and intensity in these eyes. Kei's were blue with a tenderness and a much more understated strength at the moment anyway. Sieferoth knew the girl wanted to find Koji but he still doubted she could actually do the job he had given her. Still everything leading to the pay off would be worth the watch and with Peacecraft's pathogen acting as a mirror into Koji's little world watch he would. Still he knew Kyo was a combustible element that he could put into the mix, that this boy hated Koji just as much as he did.

"You don't remember me do you boy... Well that is neither here nor there because I remember you. You have always had that hard stare and those harsh eyes. Since you were this big."Sieferoth put his hand down underneath his waist to get his point across.

"Showing respect is good but you're using way too many honorifics when addressing me. I have passed the baton to your Lilith and am no longer a lord. But I think you have the makings of a Lucifer.Enough talk of the future. I didn't just come here to speak to your sister I wanted to speak to you as well. Let's go somewhere more private. You're sister is in good care and I think she'll make a recovery sooner than you think. She's extra motivated now."Sieferoth motioned for Kyo to follow him, he had plans for this boy.
---

*Koji Kazama| That's Better*

Koji stood in a room filled with purple smoke. In front of him the smoke became the silhouette of two people and behind them their was a silhouette of some kind of high court. He didn't know what was going on but he could hear the voices. Their was so many that the message was indiscernible, but then he heard a voice. It was so familiar but he didn't know who it was.

_He loves you too and because of that it should be the girl he is in love with that wipes his vile existence from this world."_

Then he saw her face....

"Kei..."

His eyes snapped open and he saw Thalia and Tifa's sleeping forms in front of him. He was dreaming. Walking out of the nice little cave they found to take cover from the sandstorm he was able to see it had died down. His chakra pool was almost fully replenished from taking the much needed rest, but his body was still painfully sore. He decided to give the girls a few more moments before...

"Plaything and Boom Boom!!!Wake the fuck up!!!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> He needed to end it now for Diana's sake and the sake of the forests. Right now he responedble for the forest and creatures to live in and Diana to live even though all of her people are dead. He was wondering the people of Suna was the same way. To him his mom would die for the city of Suna being the heart of the desert to him. "We have more in commen then i thought, I let you think about it in dream would. Sorry, I don't like talk much." Hakro and spike ran around like wolves then jump in the air as he and Spike spin to do the Dual Piercing Fang to KO Diana. Her mind was in a frazzle to even do her esp on them. Hakro sighed, _"my life is a drag."_ He picked her up to enter the cabin as he walked up the stairs to the second story carring Diana liked a bride. He puts her on one of the beds. _"I would put you down stairs in my room, but freak out about the dog hair."_ He went down the staris to try to make a peace offering by making muffins and tea.
> 
> ...




*Diana*

Diana was in the middle of a village being consumed by the flames. She could not recognize it then she gasped as she saw the sky cloudy and looked down to see a Kiri headband. She shook her head as tears spilled. She was able to hear the screams of the people there. This could not be happening. This was impossible. She saw people trying to roll on the ground to extinguish the flames but it did no good as the ground was covered in them too. She cryed trying to free herself. She ran to them to try to help but could never reach them. As she did they turnd to ash. The mist was turning black and red with the smoke and blood of its people. She was soon broken from her thoughts to awaken in a house. She looked around. Where was she. Last she rememberd she was fighting Akina's brother. She went wide eyed. This means she lost. "Where am i?" she wondered though over her anger.

*Darius*

Darius looked at Akina shaking his head. "No just because i can't dance deosn't mean you should not enjoy yourself. Lets go to the music part. l like watching people dance." he said. "Hey Darius what are your plans for the futrue? I am just asking because I have some intrests in what you want to do later?" he herad her say before. "Well my plans were and still are to free Kiri from Fuzen's grasp. Now its also to rebuild it back to its former glory and if anyone from here tries to take it i'll kill them with no mercy." he said as a dark aura surrounded him though it then disappeared. He had to calm himself though what was that power/ He'd never felt anything like that.

*Solidad*

Solidad was traveling with Damon at high speeds faster than ninja their level towards Fuzen. She had heard it was started recently and surprised it took down a hidden village though from what she understood it was greatly weakened from an attack by Akatsuki twice. No wonder. Kiri had a reputation for being one of the bloodiest villages. She looked at the scenery watching as they passed trees occasionally seeing animals as most ran from them sensing them as preditors than humans which the really weren't. She was to perform at a small festival held by a small part of the village. They were not getting payed much but to her money didn't matter.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He shook his head,"I do not remember you but my mother always be respectful to those who are older and can show guidance of some kind."he said as he thought about his mother,"But its only natural for me to be respectful because it the simple fact that I am the Kage child...And I do reflect Fuzen and my mother.."

He then remembered the moment when his mother said that she was disappointed in him and the pain in his heart returned. But no more, will he disappoint her or Kei for that matter. He will carry strong and become Lucifer to protect the ones he loved and destroyed those who dared hurt them. 

Kyo followed Sieferoth and looked when he said he had the makings of the next Lucifer...

Kyo smiled proudly,"Is there something that I need to know Sieferoth?"Kyo asked,"Heh..my sis can recover fast but still as her older brother...I need to be there for her.."

Kyo frowned as he thought about her condition,"Those who harm her should face hell wrath and more.."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2011)

*Sieferoth
*
Sieferoth led Kyo to the waiting area of the hospital. It was uncommonly empty well Sieferoth had purposely closed off this area so he could talk to Kyo. He listened as the young man talked about respecting his elders and his love for his sister. Kyo was a good boy which made Sieferoth all the more convinced of his own his rectitude. Koji was evil and shouldn't be allowed to commiserate with good kids like the Aosuki's.

"Your sister has been given a mission that only she can do but you might need to finish. I am Mugenshi just like Koji Kazama, but he is no friend of mine. I know you hate him as well, the fact that you let you're sister consort with that abomination... I know it must make your skin crawl thinking about the intimate moments they shared. All of their little secret meetings in the park and by the lake."Sieferoth shuddered for dramatic effect as he was sure this was the first Kyo had probably heard of these meetings.

"They say the twin bond is one of the very strongest. You can feel the feelings that she feels can't you. There is weakness in your sister's heart and it's coiling around it like a snake. You know what snake I'm talking about. She loves him but you and I both know he isn't good enough for her. You must be strong for her and do what she can not. You must kill Koji Kazama if she wavers. It's the duty of an Angel and is what the future Lucifer should do." He patted Kyo on the head before walking off and letting his words linger in the boy's mind.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro loved to cook, he did not like to bake, he waited as this was a perfect time that Spike was with Cheza in the forests with the ither wikves. He was looking at the necklace that is mom gave him meaning of the wwolves. He heard the timer ding and the whistle blow to the tea. He puured the tea into two cups and pulled out the muffins. He sighed as he put everything on a tray, walking up the stairs to the room Diana was in. As he enter he noticed that she was awake. Um, I brought you some muffins and tea. You are in my cabin in the forests in Fuzen." He felt a bit jumpy because he felt like she may try to kill him again. "If you needed to wash up, you can wash up downstairs. I have not build one up here yet, but build the space for it. I leave you alone if you want, if you just want to kick me out of this room you can." He sighs to calm his nerves as he sits down in a chair that was in the one of the corners of the room.

*Akina Ezel*

"I still want you to dance with me, even though you can't. Maybe we can dance when a slow song comes around." She sence something dark as well, "you must be doing goo in your training to release that power of yours. Let's go then."" She hold Darius hand as they walked in the place as the music played. She waited for a few seconds as her ears ajusted and get into the beat of the music before letting go off Darius hand before going out on to the dance floor. _"I still feel a little guilty, but that will dot spoil my fun at all."_ She started to dance as aleast someone was watching her she still had her staff out, not caring what other people thought her at the moment she was just having some fun to not remember about her problems at the moment.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo listened to Sieferoth, his full attention was on the man with white hair and it almost made him smile that the piece of shit was actually hated by his clan as well. It pleased Kyo that no one could love the venom that snake had spat or the scaled skin, or that horrible smile...

No one....

No one except his sister...

Kyo was in shock, she loved him? She loved that bastard!? She went out secretly with him!? With Koji Kazama the guy who was God greatest mistake! His sister loved! And the fact that they were being intimate! Intimate did make his skin crawl! Just imagining the bastard touching his sister...

Hugging her..
Kissing her...

A trashcan bust into flames and then acting wildly eating everything...Kyo touched his head to calm the raging flames and soon the flames disappeared but the rage almost ate up the abandon part of the hospital...

And that didn't do anything for Kyo rage...

"That damn snake..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro loved to cook, he did not like to bake, he waited as this was a perfect time that Spike was with Cheza in the forests with the ither wikves. He was looking at the necklace that is mom gave him meaning of the wwolves. He heard the timer ding and the whistle blow to the tea. He puured the tea into two cups and pulled out the muffins. He sighed as he put everything on a tray, walking up the stairs to the room Diana was in. As he enter he noticed that she was awake. Um, I brought you some muffins and tea. You are in my cabin in the forests in Fuzen." He felt a bit jumpy because he felt like she may try to kill him again. "If you needed to wash up, you can wash up downstairs. I have not build one up here yet, but build the space for it. I leave you alone if you want, if you just want to kick me out of this room you can." He sighs to calm his nerves as he sits down in a chair that was in the one of the corners of the room.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She awoke and saw Hakro there. She glared at him then stared confused as she offered her muffins and tea. She eyed them coutiosly as she used her powers to carry them to her. She looked at them realizing they were ok. "Ugh...thank you." she said nibbling a muffin.
"If you needed to wash up, you can wash up downstairs. I have not build one up here yet, but build the space for it. I leave you alone if you want, if you just want to kick me out of this room you can." He sighs to calm his nerves as he sits down in a chair that was in the one of the corners of the room. She looked at him feeling bad. "No its ok. l'm a guest too so i have no right to kick you out of any room.' she sighed. She may dislike him but she still was raised with manners and would not forget that.

*Darius*

"I still want you to dance with me, even though you can't. Maybe we can dance when a slow song comes around." he heard her say. Well he'd try. "you must be doing goo in your training to release that power of yours. Let's go then."" he sighed. Its not a power he was familiar with. He'd never really felt it. Was it his second blood limit? As they went into the festival he had to adjust to the music. This music was slightly different than Kiri though he could hear sounds and beats influenced by his culture. He watched her dance. He guessed dancing did not require sight as she managed just fine. He tried to dance looking like an idiot though. "C'mon you can do better than that!" Violet squeled as she dance by them smiling. She had joined in a while ago enjoying the fun.

*Solidad*

As they approached Fuzen she remebered they had a mission here. It was wierd and unheard of for rogues to get missions but Damon could be quiet persuasive with people. The needed money after all. She took out the mission.



> Mission: Land of Ice
> Name: Kitty catcher
> Client: Milady Orange
> Rank:E
> ...



she looked at it and sighed. Catching a cat though cute was not a mission she would like to do though atleast it was fun. She wondered if catching a cat was as easy as it sounded. Maybe it was harder? Nay she laughed. Damon looked at her as though she were crazy but ignored it and they both continued forward.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*
*Dark Cloud*
*Chapter One:Tickets*​
He had to cool down, he just had too. If he didn’t he would have rushed out of the village and became a missing just to kill Koji Kazama. He sighed as he placed his back on the wall of the Fuzen gate, he looked out to the bright blue sky with a few clouds that were shaped weirdly was passing through. It almost looked like it was going to rain tonight…

*BOOM*

Kyo jumped and turned back to the village and saw that someone was setting up something and it fell. The stone statue was on the ground and a girl with bright purple hair was panicking. She scooped up the broken pieces of the stone statue. Kyo pushed himself off the thing and walked over to her as she was picking up the broken pieces, he leaned down and began to help her.

She jumped up and looked up at him and he could see her bright green eyes staring at him before smiling innocently causing him to turn away..

“Thank you!” she smiled cheerfully

Kyo nodded his head, “Thanks…Its only normal to help those in need..”

She nodded her head,”Yeppers but you know. There no such thing as normal right?!” she laughed before setting some in a small pile and then picking up the rest.

Kyo looked confused, “…Mmm..I guess you are right..” Kyo said as he placed the crumbled rocks in the pile she made, “I never seen you around before…My name is Kyo Aosuki and yours?”

“Lucy!! Just Lucy!” she smiled, “I work for the circus! Tightropper!” she said before spreading out her arms and began to act like she was on the tight rope. Kyo watched her as she did little tricks, how long has it been since him and Kei been to the circus looking behind the girl he did catch a couple of people working, all different sizes and shapes..And brightly colored like the girl in front of him

She grabbed his hands, shocking him out of his thoughts..

“Thank you for helping me! Here a treat two tickets to the circus!!”she said pulling the tickets out of thin air, “Gotta Jet! See ya!!”

Kyo looked at the tickets and then back, but by that time she was gone…

“Where did she go??”
----


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was dreaming peacefully when she heard a loud obnoxious voice yell out:

"Plaything and Boom Boom!!!Wake the fuck up!!!"

Thalia's eyes slowly opened, still a bit sleepy looking at the boy who had yelled that. It was Koji. She wasn't in the mood to yell back, but she felt she needed to do so anyways.

"Hey! Couldn't you wake us up a little nicer?! And as I've told you before, I'm not your play thing!"

She sighed before stretching. Her body was a bit stiff but overall she felt pretty good.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Dark Cloud*
*Chapter Two: Happiness*​
Kyo held the two tickets in his hand, the girl had left the mess and he didn?t know what to do either. So he left and made his way back to the hospital. The nurses greeted him as he walked in the door and went upstairs back to Kei room. He almost went inside but then he waited, as he thought about what the hell just happened. She had kept a secret from him?About that damn snake?

But he was gone now and Kei chosen to kill him?

That was good enough in his book, he opened the door and saw his sister staring out the window which seemed like she was doing a lot at this point. But she was a girl and girls were like that, he just had to bite his tongue since the simple fact when she can?t take that final blow. He will..

Kei turned to her brother when she heard the door open. He smiled at her and she smiled at him as he sat down in a chair and pulled up a seat next to her. She inched her lunch plate at him and he grabbed the banana he knew she didn?t like..

?What did you guys talk about?? Kei asked as she pulled back the lid of the pudding cup, chocolate flavor of course, ?You were gone a long time..?

Kyo looked at the banana for a minute before taking a bite out of it, ?He told me he could see me as the next in charge.?

Kei clapped her hands together, ?that is wonderful!! Really what did he say about me?!? her eyes gleamed their sparkling blue

Kyo laughed, ?You have a long way!?

Kei pouted and Kyo laughed, moment like these her realize that just because her heart hurts doesn?t mean she can?t feel good for a moment. They stayed their sharing lunch like they use to do in the academy, they talked about work and laughed at the past. Before Kyo pulled something out of his pockets

Kei looked at the tickets, ?What those for??

Kyo smiled, ?We need to relax?So how about the circus!? he smiled, ?Some weird girl gave it to me after I helped her..?

Kei pouted, ?Not everyone is weird?But that is cool Kyo!?

Kyo laughed, ?I already talked to the nurses you can leave the hospital!!?


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

" I would jever posion youe ever, um. Iknow we are not on good terms with each other. Maybe we can start over again. Hakro took one of the muffins himself and took a bit as he tried to calm down. "If I get on your nerves, just tell me to leave. I am sorry about what is happing to the world and the people that is on it. I don't want to bring up anything that is sad to you at the moment. It is sad butthey are always in your heart, so you will never forget them. Sorry I am a serius, than being wild. I hold my tongue for your repects Miss. Diana." He waited for a responsed as he took several bites out of the muffin he was eating.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina did not know how Darius was dancing as they were dancing. But did not cared at the moment. Then she guessed that Darius was doing a bad job as Violet join them and squealed about having fun at the moment. She liked a guy that did not back down evnthough they were enbrassed about it. She leaned over to kiss Darius on the cheek. As the song came to a ejd as the next song was a slow song and did not know to keep on danceing. If Darius wanted to dance with her or they could go get something to drink and rest a bit. "The person at the mic announce. "Grab that special someone and hold them tight."  Akina started to blush, at what the guy on the stage just said, she could dance with Darius to this song as the slw song started to play.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud*
*Chapter Three: Cotton Candy and Kids*​
They spent a few more hours in the hospital, Kyo wanted to make sure she was okay to be discharge and like the nurses had concluded she was doing fine and that made him happy. The night sky moon pierced the sky with it bright blue light and Kyo went home to get a change of clothes for her and him before taking off towards the direction of the circus?

Kei was in a nice stunning  blue sun dress, with white lace at the bottom it made her look small and her nice small pumps and her shoulder length had a nice bow tied to it. 

Kyo smiled as he watched his sister laughed a bit at one of the clowns who told her a corny joke, Kyo was wearing a simple white shirt with a black jacket and blue jeans. He went over to one of the clowns and brought cinnamon roasted almonds?

?My favorite!!? Kei said as she grabbed a handful and began to eat them, ?How long ago did I have these?? she wondered  as they walked though the crowds and enjoying the bright lights and sights of the town square before the circus started

Kei looked at Kyo as he looked around, ?Hey is your favorite thing cotton candy, still??? she asked 

?COTTON CANDY WHERE!!? Kyo eyes widen as he snap his head back and fourth looking for the elusive treat, Kei laughed as he regained his composure and looked down at her, ?Not funny??

Kei laughed and Kyo smiled as he watched his sister enjoyed himself, the night was nice and it was still young. Kei had grabbed her brother arm as she lead him to a funnel cake stand, Kyo pouted as he mumbled something she couldn?t hear..

?So fun!!? Kei laughed as she carried the bag of cinnamon roasted almonds

?Still wanted cotton candy?How the hell you have funnel cake and not cotton candy!!!? Kyo yelled into the sky

?Stop being a spoil sport at least -----? Kei was saying before she felt someone yank something out of her hand, she quickly turned around and saw a kid run off with her ticket

?HEY!!!?


----------



## Kenju (May 24, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou*

*DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc*​
"SHIROU-KUN~!"

This is the overexcited yell that would come from a teenage girl in the concert of her favorite boy-band. However, that is only an example, the reason for that yell is because of the sudden appearance of certain boy. 

Back in the location where Shirou first encountered the bandits is a group of men with horses and sheathed weapons. In the middle of them are a boy and a girl of a young age. The boy is the Saint known as Setsuko Shirou, clothed in black. Behind him is a blonde-haired girl with a beautiful face and great clothing.

That girl with an unknown name is the person responsible for the loud call. She's currently hugged around the back of his neck. It's more than obvious that she is over-joyed at seeing him. In contrast to her joyful behavior, Shirou only remains neutral with that calm expression. 

"I'm glad to see you as well, Rimea. "


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Eveyone listen up, we all have to pitch in to rebuild Suna at the moment. Even though most of your stuff been lost, but the love ones remain to help each other in this city. Let's get busy, for the next few days it is going to be long. We will help each other in anyway we can, from the lost one we have lost they still remain in our hearts. That is it if anyone have any questions please ask me for any help or any confusion." Hakro wipe the corners of his gold eyes as Cheza hugged him. To him it happen yesterday that everything just hit him. The people did not have any questions as they got to work as they seperated into groups as the man started on the buildings. The women started looking what they had to work with food and other materials they had left of their homes.

Hakro know the job would get done,but will take a few months he guessed as he went to find some wood and carved a casket it for Cho. Cheza relized she needed to help the people of Suna then watching Hakro at the moment and Spike and the wolf summiong followed her. After a few hours of carving from wood made a casket/coffin with the designs of Kiri on one side . The other side had konoha symbol and Suna's symbol on top of the coffin lid itself. He did not have any more time to had more detail to it. Bt to him it looked niced and the meaning og Cho himself. He left it there as he rn to the Kazekage's mansion to grab any info on anything that Alis needed at the moment. As he ran passed the village as he heard noise of workers bilding and shouts of something. Hakro was wondering how is mom was holding p at the moment as he gather p papers as he ran to the hospital.

*Akina Ezel LT, Alis and Itsulo*

As Akina open her eyes, she saw her dad was awake bt weak from the operation. "Hey, hun." He brushed her blonde hair away from her face. "Where is Alis, how did she fixed this and what happen to Hakro and Cho." "Cho, is dead. He gave you his heart for you to live." "He did what, Hell! "Calmdown, you only make your recovery worst than what it is at the moment. Alis will be here any moment she needed to check on some stuff t the moment. Hakro is making sure that the city is being rebuild at the moment."

Alis was sitting in her officed as she did not sleep in awhile as she looked at a picture of her family and sighs. She needed to go see her husband and check on him at the moment. She left her officed as she pulled on her white doctors jacket with the blue gothic star on her back. Alis herd someone calmdown. Alis enter the room. "Itsuki, please calm yourself down before I have to knock you out again." "Is it true" Itsuki ask as Alis nods as she hug Itsuki closed to her. Akina decide to leave for them to have some privacy, she went out side as she bump into Hakro. "Hakro.it is nice to see you." She huged him, Hakro huged her back. "I will put this in her offied, I be back soon." Akina nids as she waited for him as she was in her thoughts till her brother came back out of the hospital.


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
**Chapter Five: Caught ya*​
Kei and Kyo ran around the whole square to find the kid, they met up at the back of the circus and looked up at the time. It was almost time to start, Kei fell to the ground and began to catch her breath as she looked up at the night sky and Kyo constantly looked around for the kid with the blue hair.

?Where did he go?!? Kyo wondered out loud, ?The show is about to start!?

Kei leaned up and placed her hands on the ground as she propelled herself up and began to scan the area. ?Damn it! How could he disappear that fast!!? she said as she placed her hands on her hips and looked around to see the horses going into the tent, man they were going to be late!

Kei was scanning the whole area where she saw a patch of blue hair, ?THERE!!? she screamed making the blue patch of hair jump up between the boxes and sticking his head out and his purple eyes widen as he saw Kei and Kyo running after him! He jumped on the boxes and kicked them down causing Kyo to slip but Kei was coordinated as hell so she jumped out of the way!

*?Stop!!?* Kei yelled as she as right behind the kid but then as a balloon cart began to role pass them, the kid fell to the ground and rolled over it and Kei ran directly into it

_?MY BALLOONS!!!?_ the cart owner screamed as his balloons began to fly up into the air

Kei laughed weakly, ?Sorry!? Kei said as she hung on the side of the cart, but when she looked over the cart she saw her brother caught the boy in his arms

?You got him!!? Kei smiled as she jumped off but then she turned to the cart owners and smiled weakly, ?Sorry!!?

Kyo laughed at the boy began to struggle in his arms, ?Let me go! Let me go!!!? he yelled trying to wiggle out of Kyo arms but Kyo only held on to him tighter

?First give it back what is not yours!? Kyo said as he picked the kid up

?LET ONII-CHAN GO YOU BIG FLAMING MEANIE!!?another young voice screamed running up and punching Kyo in the sack

Kei eyes widen as Kyo did and he lowered the boy down

And began to cry!


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_The carousel of hate

_"Who are you?" Tifa asked to the cloaked figure that approached her. His hands were exposed from underneath the dark cloak as they reached over to her cheek, caressing it softly. His hands were soft and smooth, like that of a baby's.
_"I'm here for you Tifa ... I love you,"_ the man smiled as the two got closer. They were just centimeters away from eachother, and just moments away from a kiss.
_"I love you too,"_ Tifa smiled as she grabbed the hood of the male and slowly pulled it down.

"Plaything and Boom Boom!!! Wake the fuck up!!!" the male was revealed to be Koji yelling at her, causing her to shoot back to reality.

*"KOJI!"* She screamed as she stood up from the patch of grass she lay on. "Don't do that! I was having such a good dream and you ruined it!"

*Lyra Murasaki *
_Welcome to Paradiso
_
Lyra followed Kei to the outskirts of Fuzen and towards the mountain ranges of Sunagakure. She wished to ask where they was going, but it was of course obvious. Kei was taking her where she wanted to go.

They soon came to a dead end, where Lyra became confused as to why she lead them here. "What _are_ y-" 

A bright light radiated from Kei's chest as she spread her arms like an angel. The band around her thighs unwrapped themselves revealing that it was a small dragon summoning that flew to the rock ahead of them.

Moments later, they were in a beautiful valley that was true to Fuzen's lush surroundings. "This place ... is amazing!" Lyra gasped as she followed behind Kei into the valley known as "Paradiso".

"Paradiso ... the city of angels. I read a book about it but ... I'm sure it was all myths ...!"

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_The plan_

"It's simple really," Lexi smirked as she lead Lyra into one of the back-alley streets of Konoha so they were out of view. "We simply advertise our flower to the public, and wait for the thieves to strike. I'm sure they will."
"But ... how can you be so sure!? They could've taken the diamondi flower for other reasons!" 
"Well, there is only one way to find out. Let's go, Lyra--"

"Smart little kitten!" Three shinobi fell from the roofs, each dressed in a different coloured wrap. The leader was wearing a crimson red complimented with gold, while the female was dressed in a cliche pink and the other in a royal blue. 
"The Acidas Tarreblantcha. Perfect!" the girl purred as she reached inside her kimono, pulling out a long staff.
"That could compliment the diamondi with ease. Go for it Hana, Kirosuke."
"With pleasure ...!" the man in blue charged forward with two swords hidden up his sleeves that danced in the wind. He took a clean swipe for Lyra, who simply slammed her foot into his head, knocking him through the building making half of the alleyway.

"Is that all? I won't give up such a flower as this with ease!" Lyra laughed at their idea of taking it so easily. Did they think she was this weak because she was a girl? Or even because she was so attached to flowers?
"Please. Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique!" the leader curved his fingers around his lips as he inhaled, before releasing the blast of blazing flames. They scraped the walls, etching their mark into each brick as it headed for Lexi and Lyra.
"Flower Bombing!" Lyra spun around, releasing a flurry of explosive flowers which clashed with the fireball, cancelling eachother out.

"Hmph, you've got skill. But you've got nothing on me dear," the girl smiled before weaving a series of handseals. She soon dissapeared into a stream of petals which left for the wind, while the guy from earlier climbed out of his hole in the wall.  
"Dirty bitch ... this'll be fun!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 25, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_~Homecoming~_

_Crnch, crnch, crnch, crnch..._

The sound of boots crushing dirt and gravel underneath them rang out, cutting through the silence of the forest directly outside of the Leaf Village.  The tall, white-haired teen exited the heavy, slightly green shadows cast by the looming trees above and entered the bright, shining light of the sun hovering over Konohagakure.  He walked toward the gates of Konoha, showing the Village I.D he kept in his pocket to the guard booth.  He walked into the village and looked up, his bright blue eyes taking in the bustling village.  He gave a smirk and kept walking.

He walked down the familiar streets, his road coat fluttering out behind him.  On his back was a single sword, the first sword he had ever purchased.  He had left his two elemental swords at the graves of his parents to pay his eternal respects.  He wasn't worried about them being stolen, as an old friend in Sunagakure of his father's had placed a seal on them that if anyone but he himself touched them, they swords would release spikes that impaled and ruined their hand.

He walked past the training ground, smiling appreciatively as the sun sparkled on the water, creating a beautiful visage of light.  He continued walking, heading toward the home he knew like the back of his hand.  He came to a stop and his red coat gently stopped as well.  There wasn't much breeze today and the cape was almost completely stationary.  Date rose a hand and knocked on the door of Edie Nakano-Warholic's home.  He was here to see his second mother and the girl of his dreams.​


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei nodded as she agreed with Lyra about the beauty of paradiso. It was one of a kind and plus it had the best view of everything, the moon, the sun, and the stars. Paradiso was the paradise for the angels that worked here. The natural herbs and things that grew here and only here help out with the medics and people who played dirty...

Kei turned around when she heard the border close down and the small dragon summoning came flying back and wrapped it self back up her thigh and turned into sliver...

"Oh me..Oh my...Is that Kei I spy?"a smooth voice called out to the girl, Kei quickly turned around and her eyes saw Belphegor



Kei smiled as the man came and pat her on the head, "And who is this lovely lady behind you young one? I do believe that you love your life enough not to die.."he said looking at Lyra and smiling warmly

"She wants to become an angel Master..."Kei smiled,"I thought that I should bring her here to undergo some test?"

Belphegor smiled and nodded her head,"May I ask young Lyra why do you want to become an angel?"he asked


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Reason_

Lyra shot around to see Kei being greeted by a male dressed in a smart ebony suit with a matching hair color. His appearance gave off the sort of police detective or posh butler vibe, one that intrigued Lyra.

"And who is this lovely lady behind you, young one? I do believe that you love your life enough not do die ..." he smiled as he looked towards Lyra. The girl returned a stern look, inviting him to try.

"She wants to become an angel Master," Kei began with a smile. "I thought that I should bring her here to undergo some ... test?"

The man simply smiled and nodded his head, looking towards Lyra. "May I ask young Lyra why do you want to become an angel?"

Lyra hesitated at first. First of all--- how did he know her name? Was this part of their abilities? Knowing the names of all Fuzen citizens? She was perhaps over-thinking things as he may just have access to her file on record in Fuzen. 

"I want to become an angel because ... because it's a way further. It's--- I didn't really want to show this, but I guess I have to," Lyra sighed before lifting up her skirt. She had short black shorts on so she wasn't bothered, and only lifted it to see her upper thigh. There, engraved into her skin, was the seal of a three-leafed clover in an azure blue.

"I'm ... a Bellatorres, or witch in other words. You probably know of them sir, and how rare they are, along with the curse they bring. By becoming an angel, I'm hoping I can escape from it all."

Lie lie lie lie and lie. That wasn't the reason she was joining. But hey--- improvisation has never been so useful.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 25, 2011)

Date Uchiha LT
_~Paying a Debt~_​

Date gave a sigh.  He really, really, _REALLY_ didn't want to do this, but he had to.  He had made an offer and now it was time for him to fulfill his end of the deal.  He had found his target a little while ago and had been trailing her since, which had been about five minutes ago.  He finally dropped from the trees in front of her.  Thalia.  He walked a little closer to her before stopping and taking the immortal girl in.  His eyes were blue, as his Sharingan was currently inactive.  He wasn't expecting a fight, why would he activate his eyes?

"Hey Thalia.  Well, I'm your slave for three days.  What will you have me do first, my Mistress?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 25, 2011)

*Akira*

Shaking his head as he slowly strolled up to the most famous cafe in the world. Mostly known for it's sweet, sweet drinks and richest coffee....and it's dark underworld. Sighing softly, he stuffed the scroll into his pouch. "I get to fight for peoples amusement. Well. Can't help it. I need the money and..this was probably the easiest mission for me."

A couple of men stood ready at the gate, they looked like bouncers in butlers clothing. One's muscular, marshmallow like finger jabbed into Akira's should as he asked. *"Where's your reservation ticket?"* Akira lazily looked up at him as he slowly said. "I'm not here to indulge myself. I'm here for fun." Flipping out a black card. The bouncer snatched from his hands. It slowly glowed as he surged some chakra into it. *"It's real....follow me."* The bouncer made his way off to the side of the cathedral like cafe. Akira simply followed him with his arms crossed. It wasn't too long until they came upon a flat stone wall. Pressing against the wall, he pulsed more chakra into it. A loud rock like clunk unhinged somewhere inside. The wall slowly slid open, revealing a blood streaked stone floor. *"Get inside. Keep going until you get to the arena. Got it?" *"Yeah sure." Akira strolled inside the dark tunnel as the wall closed behind him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date's cheeks turned a bright red when Thalia pressed her forehead up against his.  As her face neared his, his lips parted involuntarily, and his forehead felt instantly cold when she pulled away.  He sighed mentally as she led the way.  He followed close behind her, his hands in his pockets.  After a little while of walking he spoke. 

"So where are we going?  You aren't going to take me into a dark, spooky cave and violently rob me of my innocence are you?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date gulped heavily and the small blush that had appeared before had spread to the rest of his face.  She was dangerously close to him and her finger was running along his chest.  He tried to talk but his mouth ran dry.  He tried to stop her but he lost feeling in his arms and his legs felt like they were made of jelly.  He was surprised he hadn't fallen over yet.  He tried gathering his thoughts.  _Hold on, Date.  Get it together.  She wouldn't try anything, she's a tease.  She just wants a reaction out of you.  So the only way to win is to tease right back._

A lopsided grin spread across Date's face and his hands rose to grasp her waist gently.  "Well it's good to see you have some common decency.  I mean, really, a cavern floor would be a terrible place, too rocky.  But here..."  He lifted her up and pressed her against a tree.  His tongue ran over his lips as he stared hungrily at her.  "This is the perfect place, Thalia-sama."


----------



## Laix (May 26, 2011)

*Edie Nakano
*_Wasn't that long ...

_Edie shuffled over to the door dressed in her jonin flak jacket and black skirt with boots and fishnet tights. She planned to train to take her mind off the whole "It's Hakaizen's funeral soon" and she had a tiny strike of hope in her heart that it was that one person at the door.

She slowly opened the door, only to see a boy with silver hair standing before her. Edie instantly recongized it was Date from his chakra and pulled him into a tight hug before releasing. 

"I'm glad you came. I see you've ... changed. Why don't you show me what you can do now?"

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Let's FIGHT!_

This is so troublesome! Why did these rouge shinobi always have to show up? Not to mention the cocky comments that made her sick to the stomach.

"Okay, I don't have a choice I guess," she sighed as she began running up the wall on to the building.
"Lyra-chan! Should I?" Lexi yelled as she began to inhale.
"Go for it!" 
"Poison Bubble Technique!" Lexi exhaled a flow of purple bubbles that swarmed the alley, before racing up the building after Lyra. 

"Water Release: Violent Water Wave!" the man weaved together the seals before spewing out a large quantity of water. It washed away the bubbles, but not before releasing a poison mist into the alleyway. "S-Shit!"
"Kirosuke, don't be so slow!" the leader growled as he sprinted up the wall, heading after the two.

"Don't worry, I got 'em~" Hana's voice echoed through the air as a small wind of petals began to drift past Lyra. 
"What sort of technique is this? Flowers?"
"Flower Release: Divine Sword!" the petals formed a large sword above Lyra, before beginning to drill down towards her.
"Dance of the Camilla!" Lyra held out her hands towards the sword, taking control of the petals before forming them into a large wave that headed towards the leader. It smashed into him, knocking him down to the alley where Kirosuke was gagging for air.

"Keep your senses in check!" Hana purred as she appeared in front of Lyra, smashing her fist into the girl's face before kicking her to a nearby water tank. "Here, Kirosuke!"
"I've got you!" The leader grabbed Kirosuke and yanked him up the walls, before the two made an appearance behind Hana.

"Lyra! Get up! Quickly!" Lexi yelled as she shook her master with haste. The girl slowly climbed out the hole, soaking wet. 
"Ugh, no fair ..." she sighed as she whipped her hair ().
"Water Release: Water Dragon Technique!"
"Karinoshuto!"
"Flower Release: Hanabarranis!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date smirked and shrugged.  "Your wish is my command."  He let her down gently, smirking ta her. _ Oh, yeah.  What now, Thalia?  It's your move in this little game of yours._  He bowed to her.  "What shall you have me do now, my mistress?"


*Date Uchiha*
_~Familiar Face~_​
Date couldn't help but smile widely as he hugged Edie.  When they eventually pulled apart she asked him if he wanted to train.  He couldn't deny the adventurous spirit within him, and a chance to test the strength of one of the strongest Kunoichi in the village was something he wouldn't pass up in a hundred years.  He crossed his arms and smirked, nodding.  "Of couse, I want to train, Nakano-san."  He turned to walk with her to the training grounds, which were pretty close.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date rose an eyebrow, staring at her intently.  Eventually he gave a sigh.  "As you wish, my mistress."  He unbuckled his belt and laid his sword on the ground, before pulling off his red coat.  He was wearing a sleeveless black vest.  His right arm was no longer robotic-looking, instead it had a brace around the wrist that contained the Ikite Iru Hagane.  He laid on the ground and looked up at her, his blue eyes seeming to sparkle.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date gritted his teeth as his forehead broke out in a cold sweat.  He looked up at her, trying to keep his smirk but his face also wore a pained look.  "I can't...  I can't do this.  T-Tifa...  I'm with... Tifa..."  It was taking every bit of self-control he had not to lift his hands and do whatever came to his mind.  He clenched both fists tightly, staring up at her.  She wasn't like Tifa, but beautiful in her own way.  He honestly couldn't say which one of them was more attractive.  He was inclined to say Tifa, but from an unbiased point of view it was a damn near impossible choice.  "Thalia...-sama...  You're making this hard for me..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date's fists trembled with held back tension.  His lips parted slowly and he spoke.  "If my mistress wills it... it shall be done."  He rose off of the ground, putting his arms around her waist and kissing her deeply.  His tongue explored the wet caverns of her mouth with careful precision.  His hands roamed over her body, finally deciding to settle on her backside.  He trailed kisses from her lips to her neck where he gently nipped and sucked on the sweet flesh there, tucking Thalia's hair behind her ear.  There was no turning back now, he would have to be physically restrained to keep himself from Thalia.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT and Alis*

"For the past days you been doing a great job helping around the city. I was not laying back to see anything in the past few days." "You been busy and i don't want you to get sick at the moment we don't know when Una is going to strike again." "We have to get going, I have something to say to the people of Suna and get ready for Cho's funeral at the moment. It is okay for my people to stay in the hospital for they no one else to go to." "About our dad, is he still coming or is he still dealing with some issues at the moment." "For now I leave him be. I come see him after the funeral." Alis tries not to tear up about it now as she was already dressed in her funeral clothes under the kazekages robes.

Hakro ran out of the room as he exot the hospital as he run towards the center of Suna seeing the mansion being rebild._"I guessed they could also lived in the mansion as well."_ Hakro started walking as it was early in the morning that he heard hammers and saw already going at this time. Hakro got the people's attention. "Sorry, for bugging you and your work at the moment, but today we will be honering some of the people that is lost. I am not asking for you to stop building your homes to dig at the moment, I simply want you to take the time to respect them. It will be at noon today, we are in a rush because of the events that are taking place quickly." Hakro was already wearing black as he went to find the priest.

Alis heard Hakro annoucement and thought he was growing up some. She walked through town as some of the workers stop to looked at her before going to the hospital to check on her husband and others as well that got hurt as well in the attack. She sighed as she looked at her town as she did a few handseals to let the sand flow to help out some to make it more stable than ever. She kept walking as she enter the hospita to find everyone already busy this waly in the morning of Suna. Hakro know where the undertakers house and the prist lived together, as he knocked on the door. "Anyone here at the moment" Hakro asked as he looked what remained of the house he had a feeling his mom already sent word whever were they are at the moment, as he runs off again as Spike joined him at some point.

*Akina Ezel LT and Itsuki*

"If mom let you go, to pitch a fit about it." "I want to be there for her, even I have to sit in a wheel chair, I want to hold her to make sure she is okay." Itsuki reached where the scars were on his chest at the moment. He looked at Akina. Seeing she looked pretty in black. Akina could tell he needed a hug as Itsuki stroked her hair."You love her and I will get you to the funeral even for a short time, that you can handle dad." Alis heard everything as she stuck her head in the door. "He is not going anywhere yet Akina, I want you to stay here and rest some more, okay hun." "She is only trying to protect you dad, we be back soon." Alis nods as she kissed Itsuki on the cheek, her eyes teary as he put a hand to her cheek.

Akina waited in the hall waiting for her mom to come out of the room or leave before they had sex. Alis walked out of the room, "I have time now to give you a check up at the moment for you eyes if you want." "I decided not to do it just yet, I want to see how everything goes with my eyes first." Alis could tell that her daughter was growing up as well Akina was going to go check on Akina and see what she is up too and ask where her brother went to. Alis walked to her office. Akins had her staff out as she walked down the hall to chatch a whiff of moon flowers or the sound of Cheza's voice.


----------



## Kei (May 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki  LT*

Kei couldn't care less but it had gotten Belphegor interested, his eye brows rasied at the girl before him and then clapped his hands causing Kei to jump.  Kei looked up at Belphegor when he looked down at her, he smiled his nice warm smile but this made Kei more worried about what he had in mine...

"You brought a rare fine my angel~"he purrecd as he pat her head

Kei nodded,"Thank you for your praise..."Kei said,"But their is something you want isn't it?"

Belphegor laughed a bit before relaxing and putting on his gloves,"Well since you the one who invited her here...Shouldn't you be present for her test?"he said as he straighten up his hair before turning to Lyra,"Your test will be the starting point of becoming an angel...Once you join you can not get out.."

Kei shook her head,"Don't scare her...All one wingers...Which are newbies have a week to get out...If you don't get out in that time you must serve your time before leaving the task force...Me and Kyo been here for over a week. So we are going to stay the long run."

Bel clapped,"Yeppers and when you get to a certain level or ranking you actually get an angel name...So are you ready to start the test?"he asked but before she could answer the ground open from her feet

Kei watched her fall,"...I would hate to be the one who has to carry her dead body.."she said before leaving and going down to the underground duegon...


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date sat up, holding her close and continued to ravage the flesh on her neck with his teeth, lips, and tongue.  His brain couldn't pull any thoughts together, his body was moving on its own.  He felt her grind into him and he matched her pace, grinding right back into her.  His hands slid up her body and rested on her breasts, massaging and caressing them gently, yet passionately.  He grabbed her shirt by the hem and lifted it up over her head, his lips only breaking contact with her for a second.  He began kissing her all over, leading for her neck down to her collar bone.



*Date Uchiha*
_~Training with Edie-san~_​
Edie lead Date into the training field.  "Alright let's see what you can-"  She turned around to face him while she was talking and he was already mere inches away from her, his left hand gripping the handle of his sword.  He swung it fiercely and Edie ducked, the two fighters moving like clockwork.  She gave a upward jab, but Date planted his hand on the side of her arm and pushed himself off to the side, dodging the attack and spinning through the air.  He landed gracefully on his feet, facing away from her, before combining his Shunshin with a pivot on his heel, ending up behind Edie, drawing his sword and aiming a powerful slash toward her spine.  She performed a backflip and flicked Date's forehead, sending him to the ground on his back.  She aimed a powerful axe kick toward his face but he rolled out of the way, using his hands to push himself off of the ground.

He didn't give her any time to recover from that kick, he was right on her in a second.  She performed a high snap kick to his head, but he ducked.  Now she was wide open.  "Shoryuken!"  He aimed an upward spiraling uppercutto her stomach, but she caught his fist and stopped him.  He leaped and aimed a flying kick to her chest but she ducked underneath it.  She rocketed forward, heading toward him with a powerful straight.  He jumped toward her before spinning.  "Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku!"  Her eyes widened.  _That technique!_

The kick connected with her arm, knocking away her punch and leaving her chest open.  The Tatsumaki landed with a heavy thud to the part of her chest just above her breasts, sending her rolling backward.  She stood, taking a fighting stance.  This was only just beginning.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> " I would jever posion youe ever, um. Iknow we are not on good terms with each other. Maybe we can start over again. Hakro took one of the muffins himself and took a bit as he tried to calm down. "If I get on your nerves, just tell me to leave. I am sorry about what is happing to the world and the people that is on it. I don't want to bring up anything that is sad to you at the moment. It is sad butthey are always in your heart, so you will never forget them. Sorry I am a serius, than being wild. I hold my tongue for your repects Miss. Diana." He waited for a responsed as he took several bites out of the muffin he was eating.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana smiled lightly as he adressed her in a respectful manner. She sighed putting her tea down slightly. "No its me who should be saying that." she then looked down reminicing. "I just don't have a high respect or liking for anyone from Fuzen. l dispize them. My mother as Mizukage won't fight back saying its not time but look now. lts too late and Fuzen didn't even help defend them. How can i forgive them now after that?" she said as tears streamed down her face though she tried to hide it. She did not want to cry. Not in front of someone she barely knew plus when she did show too much emotion her surroundings suffered. She did not want to loose control like last time. It took her mother to stop her but now she was more in control she though to herself.

*Darius*

Darius blushed when he was kissed by Akina and Violet smiled then laughed. They continued dancing as he heard the song was in traditional japanese. He looked and saw a blond girl singing. lt was Solidad the famous shinobi singer. They got her for a small festival? They were rich then. Violet swayed to the music creating fireworks with her water to try to add more to the festival. The water would be rainbor refracting the colors. It acted like a prism and she could control what colors showed making a beautiful display. She felt sad Akina could not see them and cast a genjutsu to show her what it looked like and how things appeared as of now wondering if it would work at all?

*Solidad*

She arrived at Fuzen and began setting up everything. After all this was her first time here. The music began and she began singing. It started out gentle and calming but began picking up. She decided to sing it traditional as this place lacked that and she wanted to give it flavor from the past.

(Song at Festival she sang)











She danced to the song watching what looked like a young couple though maybe it wasn't dancing. It was sweet. She saw one was blind while the other looked at her realizing who she was. She saw fireworks appear though they were unplanned as everyone was surprised. She looked closer and saw it was water being shot in the sky by a girl with black haired tied up. She gave an aura of happiness yet repect. 

*Solidad LT*

Solidad arrived in Fuzen to the person who hired her a Milady Orange is what the mission said. As she knocked on the door lady slightly chunky answered it. "Thank goodness you answered my call for help." she said faking a faint. Solidad raised an eyebrow. "Yes now what is it i need to do?" she asked. "Find my precious kitty. lts worth more than you and its out. What if it gets hurt or is stolen and in Suna where its in a sandstorm during and earthquake tsunami!!" Solidad sweat dropped at this. A tsunami in Suna? She was a loon. "Where'd you see it last?" she asked. The lady pondered it for a moment. "Here. lt escaped out the window." she said pionting to a window. As she neared it she sniffed for the cats scent as they had a specific one. She was a great traker even better that most inzukas. She caught the cent she left to find it."Bring my kitty back saftley or i'll sue!!" the lady threatened.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"You can still be mad at Fuzen, but mostly all the high ranked ninja had already left. Everyone tried to save your city, but it was too late to do anything. It is okay if you don't like it here, alest you are safe intill someone attacks this village as well." Hakro saw and smelled the tears that sliped down Diana's cheeks. He would have hug her, but did not know her well at all. Hakro put a comforting arm around her. "It is okay to cry from time to time, holding may cause other damages deep inside to do. No offensive I saw that first hand myself." He was only tried to comfort her, nothing else and suddleny moved away loosening his arm around her because maybe she would hate it. He did not smelled like a dog, he smelled like the forests around fuzen. "Is there anything you have in mind, I can make it from wood or something?" 

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard the song and know it well, it was pretty to her ears. She smiled as she continue to dance, as she felt she was on a real date to her. She also know the artist who just sang it was Solidad, she was famous as a singer and a ninja. Then she heard water and something tht sounded like fireworks. She still could not see them after Violet to do a genjutsu on her to see what everything looked liked, but nothing work at the moment. "Sorry, but genjutsu does not work on a blind person. But being here and doing this with you is one of the great things I wanted to do, even though I can't see anything."She smiled as she was so happy, as she kept this memoriy close to her even when the bad times come she can hold on to something happy. As the song ended she waited another song to start up again to continue dancing.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 26, 2011)

*Akira*

Walking out into the arena, a soft applaud welcomed him. _"Here we go, ladies and gentlemen! Here's a hired ninja from the new village Fuzengakure! Apparently he's some hot stuff if he's here fighting trained fighters even though he's a genin!!."_ Another soft applause echoed into the bloodied arena he stood in. These people were shadowed by bright lights that hung over head, to protect their identities from the fighters. "Hmm. Confidentiality eh?"

_"This ninja will fight off one of our own fighters! To beat the Cafe's gauntlet!! Place your bets as soon as. *BAAAAACCKKKKK TEAR RIANNNN. WALKS INTO THE ARENA!!!!!!*"_ A slight rumbling shook the arena as the metal door let out a high pitched metal screech as it rolled open. *"HA HA HA HA. Little Boy, gonna lose!" *Akira couldn't place this foul odor that blanketed the arena. As the lights focused on his opponent, he instantly placed where this foul odor was coming from. It was his opponent. "Awww. Now thats just sick." His crust like skin seemed almost alive from all of the matted food and discoloration. Not to mention his wrestling attire he wore. "I don't even want to think about, if his clothes came in brown...or became that way." Placing his hand against the wall, he started to gag at the stench this guy was putting off. "I...think..I'm going to throw up!* URRPP!!*" Pressing his hand against his face, he held back the pressure building in the back of his throat.


----------



## King Wolfe (May 26, 2011)

The weather was presentable, although it could have been better. Koetsuji had no room to complain, it was rather misty and humid but otherwise fine. After all; so long as Koetsuji wasn't freezing or sweltering everything was peachy-keen! Ugh, Koetsuji grumbled under his breath at the thought of that expression. It's connotative nature indicated unrequited content, something Koetsuji wasn't accustomed to in his life. It wasn't as if he _enjoyed _complaining all the time but so long as there are things that are annoying you will hear the wise word of Koetsuji ring throughout each valley! In either case things were pretty decent at the moment. 

Koetsuji numbly traversed the Utopian style village, though in this case it could be easy to call it a dystopia. Things were rather distraught, to the extent where his fellow clan members and family had to make an extended leave elsewhere, and it didn't exactly match the weather. Ah, how annoying. Koetsuji was given the glorious duty of assisting the cause in Kumo. Don't misunderstand, it wasn't as if he didn't want to help but it just seemed unnecessary that a kid like him would be able to put a dent in the effort. There were other stronger ninjas out there ready to help, would a lankly ninja like Koetsuji actually make a difference? Suddenly the face of Minaki flashed in his mind, she wore a disapproving look on her face as if she knew what he was thinking. Crap. Koetsuji shoved his hands in his pockets and grumbled, he hated the idea of leaving everything to Minaki. Although he was chivalrous by nature it wasn't like Minaki didn't exactly need it. She was stronger than ten men combined and could take down a fully grown bear before breakfast. It was just he hated the idea of feeling inferior to Minaki. 

"Fine, I guess it can't be helped." In some vain attempt to rationalize his decision he trudged on continuing to his destination. Minaki wasn't the type to let Koetsuji go anyways, he would help even if it killed him. Maybe that isn't the type of thinking he should be having in this morbid situation. Koetsuji was a relatively tall person and if one wanted to they could call him handsome. He had a chiseled and well-defined face with strong eyes that were often veiled behind a lazy expression, he was neat and proper when it came to clothing but rarely when it came to his hair. Seeing it as a bothersome task he never brought himself to fix his hair but it wasn't like a rat's nest, just a little more work and he would be fine! Koetsuji's walk was a pleasant one; after all he wasn't being attacked or anything like that. 

It was only a ten minute walk but he finally made it to Minaki's side of the village. He stepped in the little section and walked through the rows of homes and buildings in search for the familiar home that belong to Minaki Izumi. He had been through here so many times he could find her home with his eyes closed - something he isn't proud of - and even though logically it would make sense for Minaki, Ganta and Koetsuji to meet up outside the village respectively he didn't like the idea of waiting or even the idea of something happening within the village. Besides it would be a fairly standard leave not like time would be cut out or anything if they meet up prior to leaving.


----------



## Piercing Light (May 26, 2011)

The smell of freshly grilled beef filled the air as Ganta stuffed a tender slice of BBQ sirloin into his mouth. He chewed on the meat slowly, relaxing in his seat with a content grin. Even his family's personal chiefs had nothing on Kumo's best restaurant. He took his time finishing his food, paid for it and exited the shop. Stretching out his arms he looked up towards the sky. The sky was rather calm, and weather was hardly even worth mentioning due to how 'normal' it was. Shrugging his shoulders he looked to his wrist to check his watch for the time, finding it bare he frowned. "That's right.. I don't have a watch. No one has a watch...." 

Walking through the village he took notice of how depressing it was lately. It must have been because of the hostile ninja group that had taken over, that, or people were just REALLY sad about the boring weather. He had been walking for a few minutes now, and frankly he had forgotten where he was headed. He knew it was important, mostly because he knew that if he was late there was a chance of him getting his head smashed in... "Ah! Minaki's place of course!" The thought of the female genin mad was not pleasant, so he picked up his pace. 

It wasn't long before he arrived at Minaki's home. It was a rather nice place, tall, full of rooms. Although he wondered if Minaki was comfortable living in a such a large place. Shrugging the thought away he was pleased to see Koetsuji lounging around outside the house. Walking up silently behind him he tapped him on the shoulder. Turning around Koetsuji would find a rice ball in front of his face. "Here ya go, I ordered too much."


----------



## SoleAccord (May 26, 2011)

If it wasn't for the fact mom had chosen to not aggressively destroy the ones that had controlled Kumogakure, they'd be bodies in a ditch right now, buzzard food. It was on a whim that they were allowed to breath, allowed to see the light of day right now. It was because her mother had chosen to stop her father from ending the lives of every one of these 'Branded' that they were given the opportunity to breath in air. They were lucky, lucky that her mother was so much unlike her grandmother, the former Raikage, away from home.

A gentle kiss was planted on the forehead of a black-haired young child, snoozing in bed and sleeping the day away. Waking him up would be selfish. Nagato knew that his big sister loved him, and for that reason, she left him a kiss of affection and proceeded to leave the bedroom of both his siblings. However, she didn't leave alone. The soft whimpering of a young girl was following Minaki wherever she walked, and upon leaving the room and gently shutting the door, she had finally had enough. 

*"Come on Yuki, let go ..I told you about this a week ago."*  peering down, a child that looked similar to her brother, although not too similar in personality, clung to her right leg tightly with glossy eyes. Yes, big sister was leaving during such a 'dangerous' time. Minaki had tried to assure her little sister that she'd be fine, and would come home when she was stronger, but Yuki always wanted to come with her no matter what. That, couldn't happen. If there was one weakness of Minaki's, it was her family, and that was a weakness that also made her strong. Going against an Izumi, was going against every Izumi. No mercy.

*"Stop whimpering.."* she muttered, not out of annoyance, but out of pleading. Her sister upset only made her upset, and as much as she tried not to show it, sometimes things were shown to her siblings that made her drop her guard. Proceeding downstairs and towards the living room, the elder daughter of the Izumi family moved towards the door, but Yuki gripped her tighter as she went. Minaki was all prepared to leave, all she had to do was say one last goodbye to her mother and father, both of which happened to be at the market and possibly leaving now.

*"Yuki, come on ...it's not forever."* 

-

*"I can't believe its come to this, Minoru.."*

Keiko Izumi, the current representative of the Izumi family and loving wife and mother to three children was leaving the bustling market of Kumogakure, her loyal and wonderful husband Minoru choosing to carry the bags for her. Keiko was a much softer appearing version of Minaki with brown hair stopping mid-back, her body matured and grown very womanly. She wore nothing but simple blue sandals, and Kumogakure's nurse outfit for the hospital. Needing to work there soon, she figured she'd take time off to help prepare lunch. Knowing today was the day for Minaki to leave, Yuki would be taking it very hard. So, on one of those rare occasions, she had been sure to purchase a jelly-filled donut for her younger daughter. 

*"I don't want to let her go, but ..we can't restrain her forever.."*


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 27, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date didn't even look up at her as she spoke.  His body moved on its own.  He pushed her over onto the ground, pinning her wrists down.  His eyes had a far away, hungry look to them, like she was staring into a blue abyss.  His lips parted.  "I'm taking it further, Mistress."  He kissed her again and sucked on her tongue as he kissed her, before pulling off the bandages holding her breasts down.  He trailed kisses down to them and took one into his mouth, sucking and nipping on it gently.


----------



## Laix (May 27, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_The test

_"Don't worry," Lyra began with a smug grin. "I'll be fi-" Lyra was ready to interrupt when the ground opened before her feet and she dropped underground. She let out a sharp scream before closing her mouth, realising this must be apart of it.

_Alright Lyra, stay calm. Try and land on your feet if you can!
_*
Edie Nakano
*_The sharpest tool_"Okay, so you landed a technique or two on me," she began, brushing her hair behind her ears. "But don't think because you have these flashy moves I'm going to go easy on you dear."

Edie took out a ribbon and tied her hair up into a neat ponytail before staring down the boy. "Besides, your Body Flicker is useless here and you should know this ..."

Less than a second later Edie appeared behind Date, no weapon in her hand or anything. She was simply standing behind him. "What if someone is stronger than you? What if someone can do the thing you do best twice as good? What if you're fighting someone others think you have no chance of beating? What do you do then, Date?" 

Edie took a few steps back before appearing at Date's side. "Do you see what I'm getting at here? Sure, that guy taught you a few flashy moves, but he didn't teach you the key skill in life that I didn't learn for some time myself, and that's my job to teach you as your guardian."

"Bravery. You need to be brave and hit me with everything you got. Then, you may have a chance," Edie nodded with a smile before appearing a good distance away from Date.

"Let's see how you handle when the enviroment is against you!!" Within seconds Edie's heel was smashing into the ground, destroying the earth they stood on. The water from the waterfall not far away poured through the river into the hole, forming a large lake beneath their feet. With Edie's elements being favourable with water while Date's fire would be at a disadvantage, she wished to see how he would work now.

*"COME ON THEN!"*


----------



## King Wolfe (May 27, 2011)

Minoru grinned in spite of himself, he was carrying several shopping bags in his hands and an obscenely large backback - twice as big as him - on his back but he was walking as normal as possible as if the weight hadn't bothered him. "You know that I wouldn't agree to this unless it was the last possible choice," he still wore a cheerful smile on his face, "I don't like this any more than you Keiko but it's the way things are at the moment." Minoru half-wished he could just use his kekkei genkai to fix everything but if he tried the boundaries of reality would be torn at the seams. Last time that happened Keiko was so mad at him..

He sped up his pace and began walking to Keiko's direct left, "As much as I hate to admit it Minaki can pretty much handle herself." It wasn't as if he didn't believe Minaki was capable or anything like that, he kinda liked the idea of keeping the cute little 6 year old Minaki rather than this mature one. He loves his children but he sees them as children even though he is perfectly aware of their extent he wants to be the one protecting them, even if he can't. 

"Such a free spirit, obviously takes after you; you were always a little wildfire Kei-chan~" Even though that was only _half_ true Minoru didn't want to think that it was his impulsiveness that Minaki had inherited. It would make it _his_ fault! "Ah, Kei-chan, we should probably stop by and talk to Ke-, ah whoops! Wrong story~" Without warning Minoru began to hug Keiko and kiss her on the cheek, he's been taking lessons on affection now has he? 

~---~

Koetsuji raised his eyebrows. Ganta was always an interesting guy but he was rather impulsive, he liked to speak and have this mindset that there was something bigger out there. Like some ubiquitous force is controlling their actions in the grander scheme of things. It made it seem like they had no choice in their lives, made them seem rather powerless. Well no thank you, if some god out there wants to control Koetsuji he's going to make this god work hard for him! But still, Ganta was... interesting.

"Hm? So I only get one when you have a surplus? Interesting." He wasn't offended he just liked to pretend he was offended, it got humorous responses from Ganta - not so much from Minaki. He took the rice ball and began to munch on it while continuing his walk towards Minaki's place. 

"In any case we should probably get there. I'm not exactly worried at making Minaki mad but I don't want Yuki all over my case." He turned to look at Ganta, "A fate worse than death." He remarked with a smirk on his face. Koetsuji had bad luck when it came to women, they either didn't give Koetsuji the time of day or they were mad at him. Didn't matter, Minaki was the exception and he could live with that. 

~---~

Yuki sniffed miserably as she tightened her hold on Minaki's leg. Even though she knew this day was coming she still dreaded it. No amount of doughnuts could cheer her up. Her big sister was leaving! She didn't want that to happen, if anything she wanted to go with her and try to he-

Whoa, deja vu. 

Yuki shook off the dizzying affects from the deja vu, it felt like this situation had happened before in different circumstances... With someone named "Rainbow Head" involved. Yuki ignored those feelings and looked at Minaki with her sad purple eyes. Even with her mane of snow white hair Yuki was rather similar in appearance to Minaki. They both had those stubborn eyes that burned with determination when their minds were set. Yuki - to her father's dismay - had physical qualities that were similar to her father when he was in his youth. They both had dazed looks, goofy smiles, and that pure white hair. Her father had grown out of that white hair when it changed to gray then to a midnight black when he got older but Yuki rather liked her hair. Wait, this is no time to be talking about her hair!

"No... Can't you go like... in two weeks or something?" Yuki was being immature and childish but she couldn't help it. The thought of Minaki leaving left Yuki aching. Her legs turned to jelly - not the good kind - her chest started to ache and her eyes stung. "Besides... all you'll have for companionship is Suji..." Even though she affectionately referred to him as Suji his name left a bitter taste in her mouth. Although she rather liked Koetsuji she didn't like how much time he would be spending with Minaki, "And I know.. _Ganta_-" she said his name with a dreamy expression, "-is going with you I don't trust Suji.."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 27, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| The Sisters Warholic
*

Koji grinned as the ladies began to wake up. Thalia was the first one up and didn't seem like she really had the energy to put up a fight, but she reflexively yelled at Koji. He wasn't sure if they were able to have a conversation without him pissing her off or her flustering him at a certain point.

"Hey! Couldn't you wake us up a little nicer?! And as I've told you before, I'm not your play thing!"Thalia yelled as Koji grinned at her. It was a genuinely funny moment for Koji so it wasn't his forced fake smile. Tifa began to yell at him for waking her up as well.

*"KOJI!"* She screamed as she stood up from the patch of grass she lay on. "Don't do that! I was having such a good dream and you ruined it!"

"Now now Boom-boom I assure you the reality of me is better than any dream you could possibly have of me. Anyway we need to get a move on. We should scout Sunakagure out. The enemy has some very powerful ninja so we should stick together in case. It'll raise our chances of walking out of this place alive. We need some intel on what we're going up against. So the first manner of business will be infiltration. I think that little failchiha boyfriend of yours can wait a little longer. Come on let's go Sister's Warholic.


----------



## Kei (May 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*
Beginning of The End​
Kei was walking slowly down the stairs and was greeted by Daniel, they smiled and bowed at each other and Belphgor smiled at the girl. She caught his smile and looked at him for a minute for he gave in to her stare.

"I know what I am going to watch...Bel..."Kei said as the lights turned on in the dungeon and it showed that they were in a separate room from Lyra, the glass that separated them from her was thin and tentacles were wrapped everywhere around her body

"Sometimes you scare me child..."Bel said as he neared the window and then tapped on it

Kei nodded,"A strong composure is what it takes to become Lilith..."she said before turning on the lights in Lyra room, showing off all the torture devices that the task force use to judge a newbie wanna be. Kei pressed the intercome button so Lyra could hear her

"Welcome to hell..."she said,"It is your job as an fallen angel to climb up from the depths of hell and come out strong...Now this is your first time..So I'll let you choose first...Want to start off easy then hard?"Kei asked

"Being Kind?"

"There are 12 fallen angels...There are only 4 newbies including me and my brother...We need another 8 more to recruit..Not kill off..."Kei said as she sat down in her seat,"I am getting tired of smelling dead bodies everytime I come down here...It is nice to breath in some life..."

"True true...But do you think she has it...? She might take your place as Lilth future head..."Bel said

"I wouldn't say that now..."


----------



## River Song (May 27, 2011)

*Hotaru*

 He had found the cave, tracking Koji's small trail of blood. He had waited until they awoke, not moving. Being silent.

The viper did have a unique _style_ of dealing with women. Hotaru perched on top of a rock looked dow on the rag-tag group. "Thalia-sama, Koji-sempai, I would likle tp offer my asistance" he jamp down from the rock, face showing no emotion. He observed the group, Koji was clearly nhurt. Although he looked like he had been healed by an experianced hand. Thalia had a light scar, obviously that had been healed aswell.

Then there was the new one, by logic she must be the medic. He turned towards her and her.........caty dogy lio........her summon. "Who are you?"


----------



## Piercing Light (May 27, 2011)

"Hm? So I only get one when you have a surplus? Interesting."​
Koetsuji was always a funny person to Ganta, acting like he wasn't happy to get a minor gift from him. With a lazy grin on his face he handed the rice ball to him. "Well, I wouldn't want you getting fat Koetsuji, that would really mess up your SPEED ya know?" They continued walking as Koetsuji made a remark about what could happen if they were late. Ganta shivered and chuckled. "A fate worse than death? Total OC erasure I bet, we'd better hurry huh?" They reached the steps leading to Minaki's house.

"Just relax, and whatever you do, be yourself... Wait, in your case being Koetsuji means girls don't like you. Oh well, at least you have Minaki right?" He nudged him with his elbow, indicating he was teasing him, although as long as they knew each other it probably wasn't needed. They were at the door now, Ganta cleared his throat and opened the door. "Excuse me~" He said, entering. Right away he saw Minaki near the entrance, her little sister Yuki tugging on her. She didn't want her to leave it seemed.

He greeted Minaki with a salute using two fingers. "Hello everyone!" He smiled, reaching into his pockets he pulled out another wrapped rice ball. He tossed it over to Minaki, then knelling down to Yuki. "Nice to see you Snow-Princess." He said, referring to her pure white hair. "I've got something for you too." He pulled out a small takeout box, opening it reveled a doughnut with white sprinkles covering it. "I'm partial to sour treats myself, so I figured you would like this." Lightly ruffling her hair he stood up, looking over to Minaki. "So, just about ready to go?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro did not get emotion in his life as he never cried, he help Akina through out the whole funeral. He was about to fall apart himself when they buried Cho and the carfin he had carved for him. His mom had helped him coop with it as they help them through the service. At the end of the service. All the wolves since he help Cho raised them and let them go in the wild came out as you heard the howled of wolves in the background. Spike joined him as Cheza and Hakro stayed silent. As everyone let to go back to work or just surround the kazekage for sympthy. Alis left to go back to the hospital to check on Itsuki and cry on his shoulder and after that check on her other duties as well.

"It is time to ahead to gain another mission right, we been here to long right bro?" "You are right, we need more money for this village and other villages for money. We can always come back to this place anytime and you need to check out Cho's place for some stuff." "I don't want to take anything from him yet, he gave something great but foolish I don't want to do that." "Cheza take Akina to the gates of Suna I will meet you there I still have a few loose ties to wrap up." Cheza walked with Akina to the main gates of Suna, as Hakro run to tell his mom good bye, he also snagged the two swords that Cho wanted for Akina. He would give them to her at a later time, when she accepts it.

Akina heard Spikes paws and footsteps, "I am ready now for us to get going again, Akina everything will be okay." "He was brave doing it, for your dad. I guessed you have to do what you have to do when it your time to go." Hakro was surprised tht Akina wanted to talked about dead, that was not her usual topic. Hakro walked up to her and hug her. Spike and Cheza watched to her and Spike there was some calmness him in after all, then his usual wild self. They started to walked off together as all of them howled so sadly as they left Suna as the ghostly wolf howls went through Suna, Akina, Hakro, Cheza, nr Spike could tell if Alis caught their lonly wolf owls at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 27, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama
> Dance With the Devil in the Pale Moonlight Arc​*
> 
> 
> ...



*Koji Kazama
Dance With the Devil in the Pale Moonlight Arc​*











Hell fire and brimstone surrounded the two Mugenshi as they stood there, five yards apart, watching each other for any sign of movement. Sieferoth's six foot figure seeming all the more fearsome with the fire blazing behind him. Sieferoth was one of the fiercest warriors in the history of Clan Mugenshi using the very lifeblood of the planet, the soulfire of the earth itself, Lava Release. A wild swirling wind gusted through the battlefield Sieferoth's black cape flapping majestically while Koji's white scarf whistled in the wind wildly. These two clansmen were complete and total opposites, their clothing almost acting as a heavy handed metaphor to accentuate the differences. 

"Come hatchling show me what you got!!!"Sieferoth held his hand out like a blade and chopped the air. His movement creating a an arc of fire that headed towards Koji like a heat seeking missile. The boy kicked the ground propelling his body to the right and out of the range of the attack. He watched as a small portion of the forested area behind him was lit ablaze by such a simple move. Sieferoth had a smug look on his face as he and Koji locked eyes after the small display of power. Smiling virulently Sieferoth vanished but Koji knew what was really happening he was moving faster than he could see. Koji kicked the ground and turned his body so he could run away from Sieferoth or rather where he thought Sieferoth was going to pop out from. 

Koji's body moved freely through the space as his sheer speed from the Dirty Boots ripped up the ground at his feet and then he saw Sieferoth. Running side by side with him keeping pace perfectly. This was about illustrating the difference in their powers clearly and Koji could see it now as the One Winged Angel slowed down to taunt him. Smiling Sieferoth vanished again showing how much faster he was than the young Mugenshi once again. Koji looked around but he couldn't see or detect any hint of Sieferoth, but then he could feel it, heat. Spinning his body around and kicking he managed to turn himself around on another arc of fire. Koji kicked the ground with all his might causing more dust and dirt to fly up. His boots glowed yellow as he sped through the forest. 

"I can do this all day boy!!"Sieferoth roared as he chopped the air with much more fervor and intensity, producing multiple arcs of fire. Koji couldn't see the white hot flames but he could sure as hell feel them as they gained on him. He cut to the left then the right as Sieferoth's attack began to decimate the forest they were running through. Koji had no witty comeback or any mind-games to play in this situation, he was like a mouse running through a labyrinth, the prey not the predator. Sieferoth appeared in front of him stopping him in his tracks

"YAWN!!Let's make this more fun. I'll give you a headstart if you can't get away fast enough you die!!!"Sieferoth Fbegan to laugh maniacally his arms up to the sky. Koji looked on quizzically wondering if the One Winged Angel lost his mind trying to end him. Then he began to feel sweltering heat as streaks of lava began to converge in the sky. Dread was settling inside Koj's heart as he looked at the streaks forming in a sphere of intensely concentrated molten ember. It was almost a miniature sun brimming with fatalistic power. 

*LAVA RELEASE:METEOR*

Koji kicked the ground taking off into the forest. One thought permeating through his mind.

"I'm so fucking done for."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 27, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_~Bravery~_​
Date looked down at the water he and Edie were standing on.  He rose his gaze up to meet her and smirked.  "Bravery?"  He rocketed forward, dashing toward her, his hand on the grip of his sword.  "Bravery is something I taught myself!  I taught myself to be brave for the village!  For my parents!  For you!  But most of all... I'm brave for the sake of Tifa!"  He leapt in the air above her, his face contorted into a glare, his teeth bared.  "Haaaahhhhhhhhh!!"  He aimed a downward slash toward her, secretly sending chakra to his arm.



*Date Uchiha LT*
_~Paying a Debt~_​
Date gave a relieved sigh as she got off of him and walked away.  He didn't know how far he could have taken things...  it had scared him.  He looked over at her as she said she was hungry and gave a sigh.  "Y-yeah, sure, I'll get you some food, Mistress."  He stood and left, taking his sword with him, but leaving his coat.  It had gotten pretty warm, and he didn't need it anymore.  He disappeared into the forest, running a hand through his silver hair.


----------



## Kei (May 27, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Six: Here​*
Kyo and Kei sat down with the kids at a table near the circurs. The kids were in horrible position. Their clothes were torn and dingy, they were covered in dirt and it made Kei heart ache. And Kyo just a had to help so he took them to a little stand and treated them to some food, he watched as Kei watched them gobble up their food..

"Soooo Goood Onii-chan!!"the young one with te brown hair said, he had huge brown eyes that Kei constantly stared at because they seemed like pools of innocents...

The older one with the blue hair just looked at the food and then passed it to the younger one

"Aren't you hungry?"Kei asked as she smiled at the blue hair kid

He shook his head,"Riku always eat first then me.."he said as he watched as Riku eat, but then Riku slowed down and looked at the boy

"I am not hungry anymore Genkou..."he said almost looking shamefully at the food, Kyo didn't even need to say something as he admired the two kids, but mostly the older one..

"Don't worry...Eat as much as you want we will treat you."Kyo said as he looked at the clocktower and then he slid back the tickets towards them,"You two...You guys have never been to the circus before have you?"

Kei smiled warmly at her brother as she watched him warm up to the kids, Kyo looked over to them when they didn't take the tickets...Kyo growled

"Oi! I said here you brats take dem!"he yelled

Genkou pouted,"WE NOT BRATS IDDDIOOOOOOTTTTT!!!"

"WHO THE HELL YOU CALLING A IDIOTT PUNK!!!??"

Kei and Riku smiled at each other...it was funny watching the two boys go at it...


----------



## SoleAccord (May 27, 2011)

*"For what? ..I told you a week ahead of time Yuki and now I need to go."* Minaki responded with minor impatience at her sister's attitude. Her companions were her own squad, one of which she'd consider a childhood 'friend' and the other a filler. They worked well together. Minaki still didn't understand why her sister didn't like Koetsuji so much. He was a lot less annoying than she'd consider Ganta to be, but they both had days where she would just nearly drown them, then ring them out to dry.* "And there's nothing wrong with Koetsuji ...I don't know why you dislike him so much."* She always seemed to hold Ganta in high regard for nothing. He wasn't anymore special than Koetsuji was in her eyes. They were teammates with talents, that was it.

"Excuse me~"

Minaki was still facing the door, and it was obviously Ganta at it. However, he was rude enough to not knock before entering, that it took only that amount of disrespect and forgetfulness to displease her. With her half-lidded eyes narrowing just a little more than her norm, watching him. On a whim, she caught the rice-ball with one hand, not hungry, and not impressed with it whatsoever. Calling Yuki 'snow princess' and spoiling her with a doughnut her mother already went out to purchase wasn't improving her feelings on how he barged in as though he was family. Minaki took his entry seriously, and while Yuki may not have cared about his entry, Minaki still believed in the standard knock. As rich as this guy was, he needed to afford some manners.

"So, just about ready to go?" 

Minaki tossed the Rice Ball in her left hand repeatedly in the air, just staring at him, debating her next move. She could go for the groin and get him on his knees immediately, but that seemed a little harsh. Perhaps crush his toes and jab him in the throat? Decisions, decisions~

*"...Remind me who's home this is, Ganta."* Minaki, as the granddaughter of the former Raikage, had coincidentally gained some traits from her grandmother. For one, her 'tone'. This tone isn't a strict tone, it's moreso of a 'do as I say or I'll break you' tone, a tone of authority, one Yuki would be very familiar with. It was low, and gave slight warning of imminent consequences. 

*"Koetsuji ...get in here."* she called for him in that same tone, which may or may not work on him but all the same, he still had to come inside if he wasn't already. Perhaps he figured this might have happened and opted to stay out, just in case Ganta flew back outside. *"You mind telling Ganta who's house he entered without a knock?"*

Minaki took this seriously, because if she didn't, he might walk in on some awkward moments in the future. It was a precaution. That, and just because he could sweet talk Yuki, didn't mean he'd get the same effect from her. You knock on the door, announce who you are, and wait for that door to open, or wait until your asked to come in. Ganta was getting a little too friendly and she didn't like it. 

-

*"Or maybe too much like grandmother ..."* Minaki had to have been the younger version of Keiko's own mother. She had the look, the attitude, and the good heart beneath it all. Minoru may have protested with her before but now, he had better feelings about it than she did at this point. Minaki was strong and trustworthy, but as a mother who carried her, fed her, bathed her ..everything a mother does for her offspring, it was hard to just let her go out there alone.

Minoru stopped to hug and kiss her, and Keiko wrapped her arms around his waist in respond, closing her eyes for a moment.

*"I wish ...I could go back to when she always needed me. She's gotten so independent."* Soon, Yuki wouldn't need her anymore, and Nagato either.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

As Hakro, Akina, Cheza and Spike trailed through the desert to get back to Fuzen. A crow lnded on Hakro's shoulder. Akina freak out because she don't like black or big birds. "What other terriable news could happen next." "It is okay, Akina, it is just a message, hopefully. Cheza go ahead back to the cabin, I have to talk to my sister in privte." He opens the letter seeing to him it was another mission, he read it to Akina. Akina was closed to him and Soike was on his back as he did not want to get his paws burn at the moment from the hot sand.



> Mission: Locky
> Client: Boleyn
> Rank: B
> Reward: 150,000 ryo (9p+11)
> Description: Locky...Is a five time champion in my village of the greatest fighters...He is strong and fast, but now after his accident..He is after the royal family of our village. He already took down some of the branch family of the Boleyn family but now he after to kill my master! Please stop hm!!!



"Is it just mean, we get the night missions, tha is being a ninja and a wolf." Hakro nods as he put the the letter in his pocket. "We have to go to the most richest part of the wind countrie and that is not just fuzen as well. This is anothr rich village with a bunch of snubs living in one area and also easy to get raped or kidnapped." "To me it sounds like another place to just throw your money away. Let's go it is in the othr direction of Fuzen and past Suna." Hakro shifter Spike on his back, to him he remember when Spike was a pup and did not weigh much at all. He and Akina started running back towards Suna as they took another route to get to this rich town.

"Hakro, did the right decision of turning down that operation with my mom? I think my eyes may shed blood tears, but I am old enough to do what I want." "That i fine, you don't want to miss a thing about anything. To me you will grow out it, just control your emotions for the time. Next town we reach before we reach the rich city, we need to stock up supplies for whatever happens on the mission. I promised to describe everything that I can." "You don't need to do that for me, Hakro. I have my own way of seeing and that is the way things are." They continue walking as the surroundings change back to desert, to Hakro there another small town passed Suna as he and Akina was in their thoughts as Spike pant some as he growled at Spike Hakro looked Spike and communicated. Akina was focus of etting there thinking about how tough this mission could be.


----------



## King Wolfe (May 27, 2011)

It was second nature for Ganta to screw around with Koetsuji. It was even second nature for Ganta to suggest something between Koetsuji and Minaki. Koetsuji didn't question nature, he just let it run its course. That's probably why he was at a conflict with himself, he didn't know whether to warn Ganta or to just let him go inside, on one hand he could possibly be in hot water with Minaki for allowing Ganta to screw around but on the other hand he could prevent Ganta from dying. Before he could decide he already stepped inside. His eyebrows raised and with deliberate steps he moved away from the threshold half-expecting Ganta to be flying out there. 

To his surprise (dismay?) his name was called from inside. He poked his head inside to see Minaki allowing him to enter. With a nonchalant smile he walked inside, he looked at Yuki and Minaki and before he could politely say hello she had already began to ask him questions. Koetsuji scratched the back of his head, it wasn't a trick question but it felt weird answering such an easy question as this.

"Your house of course, but regardless of who's house it is one should exercise respect either way." Favoritism was rather unhealthy so answering in a neutral fashion would be appropriate, "Ah, on that note, good afternoon ladies." He gave Yuki a small smile which was returned with a hesitant and shy half-smile. 

Yuki turned away and halfheartedly chewed on the doughnut, for some reason she didn't have much of an appetite. She felt ridiculous trying to keep Minaki here even though she knew it was for some greater good but she still didn't like it. 

~---~

Hm, don't we all? That's what Minoru wanted to say. He wanted to have Minaki as that little child with that tough, cute look on her face. But he knew that it wasn't possible and that this was for the better. Minaki was getting older and maturer so wishing for the past wouldn't do much. But still, it doesn't hurt to wish.

Well, in Minoru's case it possible it hurtful to wish.

"All we can do now is simply hope we've done well with our daughter, and Yuki and Nagato as well." Minoru ran his fingers through Keiko's hair - at least as much as he could in this position - and smiled sincerely at her, "She'll make a fine woman one of these days," then as a joke he sighed wistfully, "If only she acted cute.. You know by saying 'good morning' in a cute way?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 27, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "You can still be mad at Fuzen, but mostly all the high ranked ninja had already left. Everyone tried to save your city, but it was too late to do anything. It is okay if you don't like it here, alest you are safe intill someone attacks this village as well." Hakro saw and smelled the tears that sliped down Diana's cheeks. He would have hug her, but did not know her well at all. Hakro put a comforting arm around her. "It is okay to cry from time to time, holding may cause other damages deep inside to do. No offensive I saw that first hand myself." He was only tried to comfort her, nothing else and suddleny moved away loosening his arm around her because maybe she would hate it. He did not smelled like a dog, he smelled like the forests around fuzen. "Is there anything you have in mind, I can make it from wood or something?"
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana sighed. "I don't know what i would like from wood. The only animal l like are birds. The peacock perhaps?" she said. She had a peacock colored feather on her head. She planned on getting a real one herself as she did not trust stores with them. They could be fake or have hurt the animal while getting it so she would do it. She loved peacocks as they were beautiful and elegeant like her not to toot her own horn but yea. She had the confidence to say she was beautiful and elegant without being concided.

*Darius*

Violet was disappionted that  her genjutsu didn't work but she had a feeling it wouldn't after all you had too see most genjutsu. She knew others but perferred not to cast them as it might make the moment worse. "Well it deosn't matter. They aren't that pretty anyway the piont is to have fun and you are having plenty." she said. Darius sighed. She was too optimistic and nice for a kage older than his mom. Didn't women get crankier by age? His mom was cranky but he guessed it was because of her clan. She was hot tempered like her powers were. Powers said a lot about people.


----------



## Piercing Light (May 27, 2011)

"...Remind me who's home this is, Ganta."​
"Ehh?" Ganta blinked a few times at Minaki. Why did she ask him that? Did she have a case of amnesia!? Well, that couldn't be it, she recognized him at least. Besides, amnesia this early in the story would be so cliche. He got the picture however, when she called in Koetsuji, asking him to answer the same question. *Ah... I see now. Barging in like that was wrong, Sorry about that Minaki... Wait, I should be saying this out loud!!*

Clearing his throat Ganta let out a nervous laugh. "I apologize Minaki, I think I've been playing too many RPG's... Computer A.I's seem to have no issue with people walking in at any time." He bowed apologetically. "It won't happen again, I promise you that." Hopefully that would be enough to get it across that he was sorry, he wasn't sure what else to do. Well... He could kiss her feet, but she would only kick him in the face if he tried that. 

With that out of the way, (hopefully) he took out his sketch pad and started drawing in it with a charcoal pencil. His left hand flowed across the paper in quick and elegant strokes. It only took him ten seconds for him to finish the picture. Carefully ripping it out he handed it to Yuki. "Don't worry Yuki-Chan, your sister is the toughest genin I know, and even if things do get rough, I'll gladly through my body away to make sure she gets back to you okay?" That sounded pretty cheesy, well her father Minoru may have liked it. Regardless it was the truth, he had as much Ryo as he wanted and could buy whatever he wanted, however the thing he valued most were his comrades.

The picture was a detailed rendering of Minaki and Yuki together, in it Minaki was giving Yuki a hug, with a pleasant smile on her face. He drew the picture not only to help Yuki, but to help Minaki, who must be worried about Yuki missing her while she was away.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"Sounds like one of the animals you have a liking to. Maybe I can find one for you, I can ask Spike he can speak any language set for for human. He can pick up any trace of any animal. You tried to get a peacock for a summioning?" To him Spike disliked Diana but some agreements witth Spike he would still do something for his best friend that included a few steaks for the next month or so. "I will get on it soon, when I know when you are in a good mood later, you have to taim it like I did with the wolves, you have to be one." He let go of her from his enbraced as he sit back in the chair in the corner.

*Akina Ezel*

To Akina she could tell that Violet wanted to make this more special. She heard Darius sigh, she though he was not having any fun. "If you not having fun Darius, we can go somewhere else if you want." She smiled as she felt the festival was almost over or something and it could make anyone sad. She had fun intill it lasted, had a werid feeling Violet was going to do something else to force her to see. "Violet, you can't force me to see, because it is the way it is and you can't change." That really bug Akina, as she looked away as her ears pricked up on something else to destracted her from her feelings about her being blind. She gave a small smile to not fall apart about anything at the moment set for what was going on at the moment.


----------



## Olivia (May 27, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> He had found the cave, tracking Koji's small trail of blood. He had waited until they awoke, not moving. Being silent.
> 
> ...



*[Thalia]*

She was still angry at Koji for waking her up like that, but then she had noticed that Hotaru had appeared at the entrance of the cave. She looked at Hotaru for a few seconds, pondering what to do, and then yelled:

"Where the hell have you been!?"

She didn't approach Hotaru but then sighed, she shouldn't get to worked up about it. She closed her eyes and looked at her sister Tifa, and then to Koji, and back to Hotaru.

"This person, Hotaru, is a girl named Tifa. She's---my sister. We're going to Sunagakure and it'd be a pleasure to have you with us once again Hotaru."


----------



## River Song (May 27, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"I was experimenting" he said in a boring tone, his droling voice resonating throught the cave. Cheranu, after a twist of Hotaru's wrist, rolled of his back. Staring Tifa straight in eye. If she was a medic she should be able to sense Karina's heartbeat inside the body of woo and metal. It would be ......._interesting_ to se how she would take it. "I will acompany you, I heard of the attack on Iwa, I winder if Kora-sama had anytjing to do with it" deciding he better explain himself he continued. "She was my late sisters best friend but after my dear sister was killed she went insane, a loss too, her abilities were extrodinary. very few survived an attack from the bloody dove of Suna"


----------



## SoleAccord (May 27, 2011)

*"Kiss ass.."* Minaki muttered as he bowed. All he had to do was say sorry, he didn't need to go through so much to just kiss up to her. But it wasn't a problem at all, he apologized, yet still tried to go that extra mile. With Koetsuji wishing the Izumi sisters a good afternoon, Minaki nodded to him in response, saying the same without words to him. By this time Ganta was drawing something, and with lack of anything better to do than have him finish, she watched. He was a swift artist, Minaki knew, but the ten seconds of silence and Yuki chewing on her food felt like ages.

Ripping the finished product out, he handed it to Yuki. Minaki caught a glimpse of it, and it wasn't bad looking at all, but she almost fell over from how corny his words were. Lowering her head and putting a hand to her forehead, the elder Izumi sibling kept any thoughts to herself. Dad must've been giving this guy lessons on how to be a dork.

Still, sweet of him to say.

*"Yeah, sure ...anyway ...Yuki, be good and make sure Nagato doesn't fall asleep in the bathtub again all right?"* Leaving her baby sister was painful but, it was for the best for now.Kneeling down, she opened her arms, wanting one last hug from Yuki. She was certain Yuki wanted the same of her.

-

*"Hehehehe ..I think you'd need to bribe her to do something like that ..or really have a positive impact on her as something more than family."* In other words, a lover so good, so special, and so amazing that even they could make Minaki change her attitude for even the smallest amount of time. Izumi girls were never easy to become lovers with. It took Minoru at least a few years of flirting and silly antics before Keiko could even accept his feelings. Sometimes, she swore he got hurt on purpose, just to have an excuse to talk to her more.

*"We ought to get back."*


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

"I have a question for you, it may enbrassed you some." "What is the question, bro?" She tested out her cane, wondering if it snap soon or not. They were sitting on a bench as after they bought theri supplies for the rich city they were coming to. "Do you know anything about sex? Just want know because I want you to prepared for it, why in Hell I am talking about this to my sister?" "You cared to much, to see me get hurt by a guy or you killed the guy yourself. Right now I just want a guy to hold me and tell me I am the most beutiful girl to him. What do you know about sex?" "I read about it in private, when nobody is around. Can we just get going to this dazzle city of wnothing?"

Akina nods as she got up and sprun around, "love and romance is in the air. You probly can't scent it Hakro." Hakro growled at Spike and Spike communicated back. "I bet the next guy you like rub your hands down his chest and over his butt." Akina started to blushed as Hakro got up as Spike rub against Akina to get a move on things before the sun set started to set. To Akina Hakro had to settled down while he was asleep or he was always living in the wild. She ran after Hakro and Spike as Spike led the way through the desert to the next pardise of the desert. They kept running the rest of the afternoon till Hakro noticed it was almost dark, to him they needed to hurry for the next robbery happens and the next killing.


----------



## King Wolfe (May 27, 2011)

Ah, they're about to leave. Good. Even though Koetsuji wanted to relax a bit before actually leaving - he's been on his feet for about two hours now - he didn't mind leaving either way. Yuki was hugging Minaki with an iron grip, as if she were going to fade away if she let go. Koetsuji saw this as an inappropriate moment to talk about it but it was better than anything. Yuki seemed to have noticed Koetsuji's expression and with a forced smile she back off of Minaki and turned towards Ganta. She hated the idea of his bonding with Minaki but if she knew Koetsuji he would ask a stupid question.

His neutrality may be the very thing that kills him. He looked over at Minaki, "To be honest I don't expect much from Konoha, they don't exactly seem the more.... extroverted nation." He voiced his concerns before and even though he was adamant about dealing with this situation by himself he eventually bent to everyone's will to get help. 

"This process may take a while, far too long before real help would even be an option even. Would it matter if we came back to help a broken village?" His bluntness was, more than often, the negative aspect of his personality. He wasn't a pessimist, he just needed to think everything through. He had no qualms that the "heroes of Kumo" - namely themselves - would be more than enough to help but he felt a bit more comforted when he bounced these ideas off of Minaki. She was levelheaded and more normal than Ganta. 

It wasn't like he wanted Minaki to reassure him or anything, it wasn't like he didn't expect her to snap at him for being such a downer, it's just he needed to know that there is someone else out there who realizes the gravity of the situation. 

"If this ninja business doesn't work out I could always work at a library, you like peace and quiet too right?" 

~---~

With an affirmative nod Minoru happily obliged Keiko's little request. Reality tore around them and swallowed them whole. Moments later they reappeared in a swirl of darkness right outside their household. Minoru blinked as he saw Ganta and Koetsuji standing right there. Ah, they were early... Or he was late. Ah, it didn't matter. 

Flashing a quick smile he waved at Ganta and Koetsuji. Yuki caught notice of her parent's appearance and after she stuffed the drawing down her shirt - swearing that she wouldn't lose it - she ran up to Minoru and with a single bound leap into his arms. The two spun and laughed idiotically while Koetsuji could visually imagine an anime sweat-drop protruding from the back of his head. Well, these two certainly knew how to liven things up. 

Yuki saw Keiko and leaped into her arms as well snuggling in the familiar feeling of her chest. Despite this warm feeling she still hollow with the idea of Minaki leaving. For Minaki's sake though she would shove those feelings aside. Minoru caught Minaki's stare and opening his arms out he ran towards her with a goofy smile on his face, "Micchannnn~"


----------



## SoleAccord (May 28, 2011)

Obviously *Minaki*

*"It's not like Konoha impresses me either Koetsuji but from reports, they are the only ones that haven't been hit ..doesn't that just figure?"* Minaki didn't hold Konoha in high regard, but they weren't in low either. They were just neutral for her. Not enemies, but not best friends. Through history books, she was made aware of plenty of strong shinobi that had come from that village, but from what she had heard from her grandmother, the strength and wisdom that Konoha once had was gone. There was always speculation that one of the more especially powerful Konoha Shinobi settled here from that generation, but no one could confirm it for sure. 

Hugging her baby sister tightly, Minaki lifted her up for a moment and gently rocked her back and forth. She would be missed. 

*"Put faith in our village, we'll survive ..and if Konoha has no desire to help, or no one good enough to make a difference, then it's up to us. We'll have to rely on ourselves."* Minaki had been an independent girl for a while now. She didn't 'need' anyone to help her, she was usually able to help herself. If Konoha was indeed not the honorable village they were 600 years ago, then, up to them it was. With the familiar sound of feet hitting the ground outside, Minaki looked over her shoulder and towards the doorway, letting Yuki go to go hug their mother and father.

*"Welcome home."* as for Koetsuji, Minaki stepped towards them just as her sister and father spun around in a silly fashion.*"Suck it up, okay? We're going to be fine."* Minaki loved peace and quiet, and annoying people should just run towards the nearest cliff, beat on their chest, and jump off. Looking towards her father and at a bad moment, he took it as an invitation to run towards her for a hug. 

Jeez.

When he was within her range, Minaki raised her right fist and let him collide with it, right on his forehead. However, before he could stumble back, Minaki grabbed him by the collar and pulled him close, giving him a tight hug. He was such a clown and she sometimes wondered how anyone could ever take him seriously. Still, he was her father, and she loved him in her own way...

Right?

*"If you twirl me, I'll kill you where you stand, dad.."* she whispered, refusing to be picked up and embarrassed in front of her squad like this. Take the hug Minoru, it's rare she's this affectionate!

-

*"Haha, someone's excited aren't they?"* Keiko remarked with Yuki's enthuiastic greetings to both of her parents. Whatever Minaki or another did, it seemed to work. Keiko feared Yuki would be clutching Minaki's leg for most of the day to prevent her from leaving, but she was proven wrong. Yuki was being so mature about it. Her arms wrapping around her daughter in order to comfort her better, the mother of three kissed her forehead and nuzzled her.

*"My little girl is getting so big! Were you saying goodbye to your big sister?"*


----------



## Alisdragon (May 28, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro LT*

Hakro and Spike saw the wonderful city, "it looks pretty on the outside, but some holds inside. I want to give you something Akina. A sword that belong to Cho himself," Akina gasp, she could not weild that sword yet. "You should not take stuff from the dead Hakro. But I will this sword with out even knowing what it holds may lead to trouble." "It does not matter about that, I holding on to it's twin brother for now. I may keep it after all." Akina took the sword anyway, as her sensai was proud of her than she will use it. "We need to keep moving, Spike and I smell a storm coming, we don't know about it is going to get." They heard thunder as a clap of thunder strikes down. Hakro pushed Akina and Spike out of the way as he was struck by the bolt of lightning.

Akina know what happen as she heard the lightning struck, as Spike watch his master get up unharm by the lightning. Hakro watched as all the lightning was obsorb by the sword. He unsheath it fast as the lightning was obsorb was shot out of the sword into the distance. "Hakro, do you know any lightning jutsus, we been away for awhile?" "No, I don't the last time I check in my memory bank. Let's get out of this storm before we get fried to death." Akina was wondering what her newer sword could do, if Hakro sword could do that. Hakro sheath his sword, as he watch Akina and Spike hurry to the place that they were heading to or another safe shelter till the storm was over.

Akina, Hakro and Spike was soak at the moment. Akina had a ear out as Hakro and spike had all of their sences open for all times before they were attack. "Let my servants to get you some dry towels for you to dry off. My name is Boleyn. I don't let dogs stay in the house, but I make a acepted it for now till the storm is over" Boleyn said. He went over to Akina to kiss her hand. Akina started to blush as Boley clap his hands as servants cake out to show Akina and Hakro to a study to talk forst and to warm up as Spike was shut out of the room. "This could be another night that Locky will tried to killed my master, there be guards all round to protect him. But he always knocked them out or killed them. 

"We split up them or be nearer to your master tonight then ever." "We will get started on it now, it is better to think about that then anything else at the moment." "Very well than, maybe you can stayed the next morning to get some rest as well" Boleyn said. "My brother and I will descussed that after the mission is over." Akins and Hakro bowed as they left the study as to get on the mission and figer out where everything is at the moment as they split up as Spike growled at Hakro as they run into another direction as Akina.


----------



## King Wolfe (May 28, 2011)

Koetsuji

Koetsuji smiled at Minaki's response. He could always rely on her now couldn't he? It was nice to have an affirmative person with them, Koetsuji admired Minaki's determination and straightforward resolution. They would be fine, if it wasn't by Minaki's hand it would certainly be by Koetsuji's hand. As much as he hated to admit it he would try to do anything to help Minaki - even if it was a menial task. Minaki wasn't the type to require help, Koetsuji knew this about her and even though this was made extremely obvious he couldn't help but feel gravitated towards her. Ah, probably should stop talking about this. 

Minoru had come by and Koetsuji had half-expected Minaki to judo flip him but to his surprise she tugged at him - after assaulting his face - and pulled him into a hug. Well that was a refreshing change of pace. Koetsuji remarked at Minoru's surprised expression - from the hug not the punch - and how happy he looked when Minaki hugged him. Koetsuji couldn't help but wonder if his own parents wo-

No, he wasn't going to be the type to complain about his parents presence, or lack thereof, it was unbecoming. As a ninja he should have to push those feelings past to get the mission done. Koetsuji scratched at the back of his head and walked away towards Keiko and Yuki. 

Yuki's happy expression switched to a crestfallen one at the mention of her sister's leaving. But for her mom's sake she put on a smile and nodded, "Yeah, oh, look, look Ganta drew me a picture!" She pulled out the scrap piece of paper to show Keiko with a bright smile. Koetsuji approached from behind and Yuki turned with a cute scowl on her face. Ganta had the decency to promise for Minaki's safe return while Mr. Sulking over here didn't so much as give her the slightest of reassurances. She glared at him and crossed her arms in a fashion Minaki was familiar of. 

"You better promise you'll do everything to protect Minaki Suji!" Yuki gripped childishly. Koetsuji scratched his cheek nervously, he didn't exactly know what to say. Minaki was capable of protecting herself and Koetsuji would most likely get in the way. Would it be fair to give Yuki a false promise? 

Koetsuji reached from within his shirt to pull out a necklace, he snapped of a clay bead with the symbol of the Kousaka clan as an emblem. It looked old and sloppy with the edges being bent and the paint chipping off. He extended his hand offering the small girl the bead. 

"I uh, made it for my dad." He said with a tinge of embarrassment prominent on his cheeks, "I suck at promises because to me words don't mean much." Yuki took the little piece of clay in her hands and stared at him, "So instead I'm giving that at a physical evidence of my promise. I swear that I'll do everything in my power not only to help your sister but to..." he looked at her then leaned in to whisper this last part, "To protect her as well." 

_Shit, that was cheesy.._ Koetsuji leaned back and politely dismissed himself to Keiko. "I'll go up ahead waiting for them." All this talk about family and promises made Koetsuji itchy. _Body flickering_ away he traversed to the Kumo gates, no need for stealth; they'll just walk their way out. 

Minoru enjoyed the hug from Minaki and despite his kekkei genkai getting punched still hurts. After a few good seconds Minoru figured he should just pull away while his luck was good, he gave Minaki a goofy smile, "Mou~ Micchan you used to like being twirled around." Despite still carrying the pack twice his size and his nose being reddened and burning with pain Minoru couldn't help but smile at his daughter's actions. 

"Sometimes I wonder why you turned out so violent Micchan~, it must be from my fiery personality ne?" He scratched the back of his head sheepishly while laughing victoriously, as if he already knew Minaki's response and that she would agree with him. "Just kidding," he placed a hand on Minaki's head and grinned, "Ah! I forgot I have a present for you!" Setting down the pack, letting it crash against the ground rumbling the small area, he opened it up and pulled out a pair of cat ears and presented it to her like; _Ta-da!_

"See! It has chakra receivers so that you're able to speak to ninja cats!" Whether that was true or not was irrelevant since they looked ridiculous altogether, "At least that's what Ken told me!"


----------



## Olivia (May 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia then glanced over towards Koji, wondering if they should really head out. Well, it at least appeared to be light out, and they were all rested, so why not.

"Fine, let's go. I'm tired of being in a place like this anyways. I swear one day I'll get us a better place to stay so we won't have to constantly sleep on the ground or somewhere in the middle of no where." 

She then slowly walked towards the caves entrance.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji didn't really acknowledge Hotaru when he arrived on the scene. His opinion of the dark haired mad scientist changed with the winds. Hotaru was a bug and sometimes you have to put the magnified glass on the bug and make it sweat a little. Otherwise he had no problem with bugs, a viper could cut through it with it's fangs whenever it liked.

He crossed his arms as pleasantries were exchanged between the group and Hotaru. He followed Tifa out the cave chuckling a bit as he listened to her promise to get a decent place to sleep. It was true Shouri either ended up sleeping in caves or in forests, never something like a lodge or a tent. Not that he lived in a mansion but the comfort of his dwelling in the Mugenshi Compound was missed greatly.

"As Team Leader it's your job to take care of that sort of thing. I'm only here for the fighting as well as being the obvious object of your affections."   He smiled at her as he punched her arm playfully. It helped ease the stress of what lay ahead if he was able to play around with someone.


----------



## Olivia (May 28, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked away, dissatisfied with his answer. She didn't walk forward but just stood there, with her arms now crossed and her eyes closed.

"Fine if that's true then I'll have to get some money. But one thing---"

She then opened her eyes as she looked straight at him saying: 

"That's a bunch of crap as well. You're just trying to butter me up. Well guess what, it won't work."

She put her hand through her hair, as if trying to brush it, and then after three times she put her arm back down. She then sighed, confirming things with him.

"Once we're done with this Suna gig I'll go find a way how to make us some money so I can find us a suitable place to stay. But as for right now we should probably get going."

She then looked towards the light with confidence gleaming on her face, ready for any challenge that may await ahead of her.


----------



## Kenju (May 28, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

After searching around for a bit, Tsugita steps into the cave. In first sight, he sees his team, Thalia, Koji and Hotaru. On the boy's face is the same, the usual calm and easy smile that dosen't seem to go anywhere else. Even with such dark sprites such as them around, Tsugita was willing to put on this smile.

"You weren't plan on leaving me, right Thalia-san?"

The Aburame moved in deeper into the darkness of the cave where the others were. A tune seemed to be coming from his mouth as he kept his hands in his pockets. 

"Forgive me for my tardiness."


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked as Tsugita appeared. She sighed, so their team was finally completely reassembled. Well, they should probably stick together for now. She looked around the cave and at the members, the four of them, and Tifa, were about to go off towards Sunagakure. She closed her eyes, trying to find what exactly to say, and then decided what was best:

"Okay first things first. Tsugita, due to your tardiness you haven't met my sister, Tifa Warholic."

She pointed towards Tifa, and then continued.

"She, as far as my knowledge goes, is not joining our team, she's just going to acompany us to Sunagakure, our next destination, because she wants us to go there. As her sister I couldn't pass this up. Plus she healed mine, and Koji's, injuries when we needed healing, and Hotaru was no where to be found, so we owe her a bit."

She then turned away from her group as she put up her right hand.

"If you all have any questions ask them now, as we'll leave rather shortly."


----------



## HirroHatake (May 29, 2011)

*Hirro Hatake(Part Senju from mother)*

"Wood Style: Plant Hold!" I said. I finally caught the runaway ninja!

"Mission complete, sensei!" I shouted.

"Nice job, Hirro!" My sensei, Kurai Sion congratulated me.

I smiled. It's been such a long time since I was on a mission with Kurai-sensei and now my two teammembers are on a different mission in a far away land. But I caught this ninja!

"Well, the jig's up," Kurai-sensei said. He took the forbidden scroll from the Hidden Grass ninja.

"I was.. so close.. I could have.. gotten.. the power for... real shadow clones..the same.. of.. Naruto Uzumaki.." the Grass ninja said, helplessly gasped for air.

Well, your plans have been foiled," Kurai-sensei said. He grabbed a kunai and stabbed the ninja in the head, killing him. Then Kurai-sensei and I left to go back to Konoha.


----------



## River Song (May 29, 2011)

*Hotaru*

It was a great............security risk to have Tifa acompany us. The leaf headband she was wearing put the Abrume in the most trouble. He turned towards Tifa, boring into her with his cold, dead, eyes. "You will speak of us to no one understood" he really didn't care if she didn't. People can be disposed of. He did notice something, Koji seamed to be abit weary of him now. It looked as if Hotaru would have to win back the boys trust. Now he claimed he was a viper but he was realy a garden snake. 

He sprinted along with the rest, Suna just starting to appear over the horizon. He skidded to a stop turning to look at his teammates. " So, what our plan?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro felt his heart racing at the moment, he stopped for a second as he looked up to the ceiling of this place. He heard the lightning strike as his sword acted up again. He was wondering when it was dark. He could not tell because of this storm. Spike growled at him asking if he was okay. Hakro nodded as he slid open a door to a bed room at the moment. He looked around notcing it was the master bedroom where Boleyn's master slept. He quickly closed the door as he kept running open doors to peer inside each room as Spike picked up different scents. Hakro did a few handseals to bring out his wolf features as to help him at the moment as well to track down people in this mansion.

To him the best tactic was to find the master of the mansion or the gems inside this place. To him he smelled something he did not like at all. Spike growled to Hakro and Hakro responded. Hakro was thinking of Akina having sex with someone in this place. He shook the idea out of his head. "Akina, I found no sign of Locky yet, do you know it is dark yet?" Hakro and Spike moved quickly before someone almost hit him at the moment and crushed the opposite wall. _"Locky."_ "I don't have time for small fries like you." Locky pick Hakro up and throw him outside the wall. Spike jumped on Locky attacking him as Hakro grab some grip on the situation.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina kept running as she thought some one was following her at the moment. She must have enter the dinning room as she walked siltently to another room as she heard Boleyn's voice and his master. "She is perfect for you master, she will be staying the night so you have the best chance with her." Akina stepped away with out a sound as her cane was on the back. She heard from her ear picec that Hakro was in trouble and had a feeling that Locky had shown up at the moment. For a moment she was confused where she was at the moment, but found the arrows that she made in the wall to find her way back or to find Hakro.

She heard the howled of Spike as she kept running she smelled the guy that was ffighting Hakro at the moment. _"36 Pound Cannon"_ Akina thought as she used the newer sword she recived from Cho. She swords horizontally above the shoulder of her sword arm, and then performs a circular swing that launches the air compressed projectile spiraling towards Locky. Locky was strong to hit with out getting damage. But the wind projectile was much stronger than ever as Locky was pushed outside the wall on the bridge that went a room to another room. Hakro took another chance to attack Locky with his metal wolf claws as he and Spike did Dual Piercing Fang. Locky pushed them away as more than one lightning strike the bridge parts of the bridge caught fire and became more intense because of the wind. Hakro and Akina may have a idea how to take locky down at the moment, but they don't know if it would work.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji scoffed at the way Thalia referred to what was going on in Suna. How it was some kind of mission they were getting paid for. The reason they were headed there was for helping out that smarmy Uchiha bastard, Date. Koji had his own motives though unbeknownst to the group.

"Saving your sister's boy toy isn't a gig. It isn't even on my radar. I have a score to settle with these assholes. No one kicks around the Viper like he's some sort of garden variety snake." Koji said it all matter of factly but the subject shifted as the last member of Shouri had popped up in the cave. Tsugita Aburame, the only member of Shouri from the Hidden Leaf. Koji didn't care for the guy much, he was a herbivore who lacked the killer intent of the other three members. Koji still didn't get what exactly this guy was here for but having someone with his unique move set would come in handy. A guy like him would have been a good teammate for when that angel woman kicked his shit in. 

Koji's focus was taken from his thoughts and put into the conversation when Hotaru bought up a murdering dove. He thought it might be the same person, but before he could say anything Hotaru started in on Tifa.

"Shut up bug you're in no position to issue threats to this girl. She did your job for you and I don't think she is the type to sell Thalia out." Koji signaled for everyone to stop walking once Hotaru asked for a plan.

"We can't hope to compete if any of these guy is as strong as the last batch. So we need to go in stealthily and get some answers as to what we're up against."Koji addressed the whole group, a predator stalked his prey until the proper time to strike. That was the approach he liked the most.

"Herbivore."He pointed to Tsugita to show he was referring to him.

"You're bugs can act as sensors can't they? I want to know where the biggest chakra flow is coming from. And I also want to know where that Uchiha is as well."

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji smiled deviously as he saw Suna over the horizon. The games were about to begin.


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Rabbit's Sprint

_The leader gave a twirl of his sword before smashing it down into the concrete roof they stood on. A burst of almost transparent blue chakra drifted out of the cracks before forming into a large rabbit that began to slowly walk towards Lyra. The dazzling pink petals from Hana formed into a large tree that grew near the water tower behind them. It was just moments later that it began to rain steel-sharp petals that could easily peirce their skulls. The water technique mixed with the petals, creating a sort of wall behind Lyra and Lexi so they couldn't escape.

"Lyra! What should we--?"
*"Dance of the Venolus Flowers!"* Lyra spun around in a single spot, releasing a dazzling hurricane of orchid petals. They deflected the rain of petals before floating off into the sky. "Lexi! Rush it!"
"Okay!" Lexi did as her summoner commanded and charged forward, aiming to slice through the rabbit made of chakra. The two clashed, but the rabbit had exploded sending Lexi flying back to Lyra.

"It's ... a bomb!"
"No shit!" the man chuckled as he sent a swarm of the rabbits towards the two. Lyra held out her hands as the petals from the "tree" behind began to dance and swirl around her fingertips. They soon formed into a large wave of petals that swallowed the bombs, suffocating the explosions while also heading to swallow Hana and the leader as their next targets.

*Edie Nakano
*_Liar!__"Bravery?"_

Date sprinted forward, his hand tight around his sword. Edie anticipated his attack, clenching her fists. 

"Bravery is something I taught myself! I taught myself to be brave for the village! For my parents! For _you_!" He leapt into the air, his teeth bared and his eyes glaring down to her pupils.

"But most of all ... I'm brave for the sake of _Tifa_!" He let out a cry of war as he aimed a downward slash towards her head. Edie could see that he was focusing more chakra to his arm, so she did just the same. 

*"LIAR!"* Edie grabbed the sword with her hand, holding him mid-air. Blood trickled down her palm and fell to the water, mixing with the water like a scarlet dye. She threw his sword away from her, taking him with it before looking at him.

"If you care about her then ... why are you so _unfaithful_? You think I didn't know? I can _smell_ her on you ..."

*Tifa Warholic*
_Gag the listeners?

_Tifa was sat in the cave with what seemed to be Thalia and Date's sort of "groupie". There was an Aburame that she was sure was on Vaan's team, along with some creepy looking guy that she'd never seen before. Koji and Thalia were here too, with the latter apparently the leader.

"You will speak of us to no one. Understood?" The creepy one stared into eyes that could not be fazed, perhaps in an attempt to scare Tifa. The girl looked straight back at him, feeling a sort of burst of courage from all that has happened.

_I don't think he understands that ... everyone knows about us. No doubt the commanders will report it, and of course plenty of ninja saw us. He must be the sort of guy lacking brains but with plenty of muscle_, Tifa thought to herself as she observed the male.

It wasn't long before they set off, heading for Sunagakure. Tifa of course followed despite doubting wether going to Suna was a good idea. She had doubts that Date was still there as it had been a couple of days already, and her mother had probably left too. 

"So, what our plan?" The same person from before stopped in his tracks just to ask Thalia this. Tifa did the same, standing next to the two while Kain appeared behind her. She wasn't riding him this time--- it was unfair to use him just for that sole purpose.

"Well ... I think there is no point going Sunagakure. I know I know ... changing my tune so soon. But, if you think about it I doubt Date and the commanders are there. The Kazekage has probably gotten rid of the problem, so we may as we-" Tifa stopped talking for a moment as she thought about what she said. We? Since when was she apart of their group? ... Well, what choice did she have? No doubt Konoha treated her as a missing right now, though she trusted her mother to convince them otherwise. 

Date is nowhere to be found.

Son's been gone for a long time.

_What's the point?_

"What I meant to say was--- I think I'll stick around with you guys for a little while. I mean ... I don't want to get involved in any illegal activities! But there's no point in me going to Konoha right now ..."


----------



## River Song (May 29, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Looking at Koji he responded, his face blank and unreadable "People are not always who they appear to be. my father a great man, commited suicide. My sisters best friend murdered over 50 people in the space of a day and a night. In the real world we cannot assume. It will get us killed. And does it matter who treated you, if it helps you reach your goal people should be faceless. Only when you strive to make friends or gather acomplacies should you notice people. I am just a tool for ure goal, as are you to mine. That is how life works."

The girl was............... annoying. She was changing her opinion rapidly, something that grated on Hotaru's nerves. Hotaru of course did not outwardly show that, Thalia and Koji were on her side and Hotaru can barely deal with one, nevermind two or posibly three Taijutsu specialists. No Hotaru would just make sure loved ones heads apear under her pillow.

He sat down, opening up the casket on Cheranu's chest, there was a small cut on Karima's still beating heart. Hotaru's hands began to glow green as he touched it and the cut began to prepare. Hotaru was still working out how to keep the dead gorls heart in perfect condition.


Turning back 'round he stared at the group  with a blank,bored look Hotaru continued "First,what do we know about the enemy, any attacks, former vilages, anything. It is esentail to find our oponents weakneses"  This wasn't a game, it was war


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As they ran she looked towards Koji.

"Koji's right. Although I do hate doing things the long way I'd have to say, it'd be impossible if they're even close to how strong the last guys were. I couldn't even move, he could have actually cut off my head and taken it, buried it, but eh didn't. He only sliced through me, although an inconvenience he spared me. Although I doubt something like that would happen here. If we go out for a frontal attack we could easily get destroyed."

She noticed Koji point out how Tsugita's bugs may be able to sensor the enemies in front of them. Thalia nodded.

"I didn't know that. That's a good plan Koji. As long as we know where the enemy is, and can avoid them, I think we'll end up in good standing."

Thalia turned towards Hotaru.

"I hate to say this but we're running in blind. We really don't know. We just can assume Sunagakure has been taken over by the organization that's taking over all the other villages. Besides that we really have nothing, except for the person my sister thought may be there."

However Thalia stopped running from what Tifa said.

"So now you just want us to stop after you asked us to help? Granted I really don't want to get beat up again, as it's a inconvenience but after we've already decided to go and all you want to just stop? Why didn't you think of this before hand? It would have made things so much easier. Also Koji, now knowing this do you still want to go? Or do you want to wait till we get stronger?"

She looked at the rest of the group, wondering what to say.

"Also you can stay with us for a little while, but if you're not planning on joining us then eventually you'll have to leave. Having to big of a group can get us caught, and I don't want that. Plus you said you don't want to be involved in any illegal activities, so when the time comes you'll probably have to leave. But if you want to stay with us for a little while then could you at least help us gather money?"

She didn't want to sound selfish, but they really needed it at this point in time.


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Among thieves_

Tifa listened to Thalia, taking in what she said. As much as she wanted to deny it, Thalia was right. It was Tifa's idea, and now she suddenly doesn't want to go? No person is going to follow her like a dog after that.

"Okay ... okay sorry I said anything. *Sorry*!" she sighed as she sat down on a rock, while Kain cocked his head to the side.
"It gets better and better ..."
"I've only got ... around 7,850 Ryo on me. That's all I have left from my mission ages ago. I don't spend much," she admitted as she took out a white cloth with a gold ribbon tied on the end that contained her money.

"First ... what do we know about the enemy? Any attacks, former villages, anything. It is essential to find our opponents weaknesses," Hotaru explained as he seemed to perform some mini-operation that made the young girl cringe. She turned away, set to answer his question. She knew one of the commanders ...

"U-Una Ell'kra. In other words ... my aunt. She seems to create thunderstorms and floods then attack with lightning and water based attacks, but that isn't her strongest point. She's from the same clan as me ... the Tenshin Clan. I haven't awakened my ability yet, but she has. She can summon the soul of a legendary being ... a demon, or goddess or--- I don't know! It's just dangerous ... it could take us all out on it's own," Tifa explained as she took deep breaths, afraid of her own aunt. But that wasn't even the worst part.

"Apparently, my mother said that once someone has had their summon as long as Una, they gain the ability to communicate with the Valkyrie, the guardians of the gates to death. I think if she sacrifices someone she can have you killed just like that ... but it's unlikely! Honestly, my mom said you have to have them for a long, long, LONG time but--- _I don't know_ ..." Tifa sighed as she sat back down on her rock, almost like where she belonged.


----------



## Kenju (May 29, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

Upon hearing her name, Tsugita's attention is switched to the girl along with the group. The first reaction he gives her is of course a smile. From what Thalia said, this girl named Tifa is her sister. This of course leads him to expect that she might be a 'Demi-God' just like her. However, it's probably not something he should pay much mind to so he whips the question out of his mind.

He could of sworn that he had heard her name before, that's right. She was also a Leaf nin just like him. Was she still one? If that's the case then she might be some trouble. Well, it isn't as if she would be foolish enough to attack or come when they are around. She must also be a missing nin such as him.

"Glad to meet you Tifa-san. Please, try to make yourself comfortable around us."

The Aburame spoke carefully to the girl. 

His eyes then moved on towards Koji, the boy that usually didn't seem that friendly. Well, it isn't as his insults or taunts really bothered Tsugita. They were just things he'd have to deal with.

"Sure thing, Koji-san. Unfortunately, I don't know this Uchiha fellow that you speak of. I know one myself but I'm unsure if they're both the same. "

Just as Koji asked, or rather, told. Tsugita ordered the Chakra Bugs nesting inside of him what to do. A second later, several bugs begin coming out of his pours. The bugs crawl from his body and onto the ground, each scattering out to different directions. 

After a few minutes, those bugs return to the Aburame's body. They all give him the information they gathered. 

"...From what they tell me, the largest chakra flow is coming from the west of here. "


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"First ... what do we know about the enemy? Any attacks, former villages, anything. It is essential to find our opponents weaknesses," Hotaru explained

"I ran into a blonde woman calling herself the Dove. She used feathers and was the fastest ninja I've ever encountered. I was like a snail in comparison to her. Aside from that I didn't get to see any of the other enemy. I saw lightning at one point in the sky though. If it was a jutsu it wasn't a joke, it was real lightning coming down on the battlefield. Apparently the Fuzenkage herself had to show up to bail everyone out in Iwa..."Going over this he turned to Thalia as she asked him if he still wanted to go. Knowing what he knew about the enemy and Tifa being afraid to face this Una Ell'kra. It was all beginning to excite him, this was the reason he decided to rejoin them in fighting these enemy ninja. Not for anyone else but himself, his worth would be validated on the battlefield, that was the way of the Mugenshi. 

"...From what they tell me, the largest chakra flow is coming from the west of here. 

Koji smiled and patted Tsugita on the back hard with his good arm. He was still in a sling and bandages from his run in with the Dove.

"When we were in the cave I decided I was going to fight these guys no matter how strong. I am from a warrior race, if you're not living to die then you're just dying to live. That's how we look at it. I'm not going to just turn tail because they're stronger. That's bull shit.

*Kukukukukuku*

He nodded as the voices cheered on their champion. No one else could hear them except him, well no one in this group atleast. They told him to go west to go face off against the strongest shinobi he could find and take him down.

"I'm going west. I'm going to go find that chakra flow. And I'm going to walk right up to the guy who it belongs to then punch him in the face." The determination in his voice was clear.Their was no way he was turning around.


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed, Koji was being sort of thick headed right now. She closed her eyes and then thought of what she should do. Quickly coming to a decision she opened her eyes and looked at the rest of the group.

"Okay, I'll go follow Koji. We should at least have someone else with you at all times. I can't trust him alone, and if that guy really has the strongest amount of chakra around Koji will need all the help he can get. Everyone else, listen to Tifa, she'll be your leader while I'm gone. I'll try to be back as soon as possible."

She then turned towards the direction that Koji ran in and tried to catch up to him. They needed to stick together if they wanted to at least have a chance at winning in the condition both of them were in at the current time.


----------



## River Song (May 29, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Turning to Koji he said "I was corect then, that was Kora. A mass murderer and Missing-nin from Sunagakure. her speed and evasive techniques are increadible. When she was at Suna she was easily the strongest jonin and was a candidate for the next Kazekage. That was until she went on a rampage and killed most of the people in Suna's rich district" he said off-handidly, as if it was something that happened every day.

Koji and Thalia left, leaving............_that_ in charge. Thalia was leting bonds blind her, that would get her killed. He turned towards Tifa contempt oozing from his voice "So, what are you're orders Tifa-_sama_ he said spitefully.


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_W-Wait!_Tifa couldn't help but frown as Koji went off, with Thalia following behind him almost like a lost puppy. Was that all she did? Well, of course. She liked him and he liked her. It was dead obvious. However, Tifa was caught off guard by Thalia's last part.

"Everyone else, listen to Tifa, she'll be your leader while I'm gone."

WAIT! Was she serious? Tifa? _Leader_? Of a bunch of people she barely knows? Troublesome to say the least, especially with that creep looming.

"So, what are your orders Tifa-sama?" the creep asked with a spiteful tone as Tifa narrowed her eyes at him. She couldn't bare to even stand next to him.

"Well ... we obviously go to Sunagakure. Though, I think you should go with Thalia and Koji. With you being a medic and those two so "accident" prone, I think it would be best. Or, I can head after them and you stay here with the oh-so kind Tsugita. Your choice."


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 29, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_~Bravery~_​
Date clenched his teeth and looked down.  "You don't...  YOU DON'T THINK I KNOW THAT!?"  He dropped to his knees, his fists clenched.  "It was a mistake...  A fucking mistake...  I lost my control.  I don't have all the fucking answers...  I don't know why it happened, or why I did it.  I don't even love her...  It just... It just happened.  We stopped before it got out of hand, and I'm grateful for that... but it doesn't solve anything.  I wish I could take it back...  I wish it never, fucking happened.  I didn't want this...  I never wanted it.  Goddammit I love Tifa!  I love her so much it hurts!  I'm sick with myself!  I don't know how to fix it!  If I tell her she'll just hate me!  If I don't I won't be a man, I'll be a coward!"  He rose.  "I don't need you telling me what I already know!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

To Akina and Hakro this guy was fas and strong that they already know from the scroll. Akina could know what was around her as the wind, rain, thunder and lightning was around them. "Bring it, I will kill you two then kill the guy with the gems" Locky said. He moved quicky. Akina and Hakro moved quickly as they were on the same page. Akina moved her newer sword sword in a circukar motion very fast in front of her making a terriable wind storm to push Locky. As the next few lightning strikes Hakro pulled out his sword as well as a bolt of lightning strikes it he aimed it at Locky as he tried to hold the lightning to the sword to make it stayed then shooting out like last time. As Locky attacks Spike and Hakro got up in the flames that was heading his way.

Locky got burned as Hakro took adavantaged and struck him with him Locky stood that attack as he was burned in different areas of his body, but still could move. Hakro did not know anything about kenjutsu at all. Akina ran behind him as she made several slashes against Locky's body to get his attention off of Hakro. Spike jumped in too to claw and bite Locky. Hakro was bleeding and bruised by Locky's attack on him as Akina had burnt marks on her. To Hakro the only thing was to destroyed the bridge then attack Locky when we are free falling as everything was soak at the moment.

"Akina, help me destroyed the bridge, just trust me on this." "I think you are insane, but may work, I trust you anyways." "Is your team work falling apart" Locky ask as he throw Spike off of him and punch Akina as she took sword by punch as she smelled blood on his fists. Spike landed on all fourlegs. Hakro throw several kunia at the ropes breaking the cords that was holding up the bridge. Akina felt the brdge go as she tried not to scream as she bite her thumb to summon Pegusas. Hakro was going to finish guy off as he still had the sword in his hand as lightning strikes his whole body most of the sword obsorb the lightning and seconds later shot it at Locky and most all the power in the city goes out from the storm.

Hakro's heart was beating so fast it hurt as he was not wearing at the moment as his clothes was burn of his body. He closed his eyes as he hit something made of pillows. Pegusas caught Hakro, he was not going to tell Akina that her brother was butt naked at the moment. Hakro layed on top of Hakro to hide his nude. "Pegusas let's get inside before anything bad happens next." "I find a old carriage entrance so everyone, including me can enter." Pegusas found what he was looking for and landed as he enter the building as they will speak to Boleyn in the morning.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji continued west of Suna determined to face off the one with the massive chakra flow. He had no description of the person but he was hoping that his intuition or rather "they" would be able to tell him which person he was going to bite.

*Kukukukukuku*

"Yea I fucking know someone is following me!!!" He shouted at the voices as they droned on about he should look behind him. Koji turned around and saw Thalia. She was keeping a good pace with him and considering how fast he was that was an accomplishment. He took pride in being the muscle behind Shouri.

"You should have stuck with the others. They need you more than I do. I am the strongest after all. Well who are we kidding you're following me because of your little crush on me. He turned around and began to run backward flashing a confident smile.

"You might fare better traveling in a pack with those guys. You're little crush on me might get you killed. Then again you can't kill an immortal now can you."He continued to run backward slowing down and turning backward so now him and Thalia were running side by side.

"You're immortal and that's cool but your asking for trouble by trying to team up with a guy like me. I don't play well with others. But if it had to be any of them following me I'm glad it's you." He said it sincerely because the fact was that he trusted her to watch his back. Not because of any underlying feelings she might have for him but because he was too valuable. There was also the business of their destinies being intertwined.


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to run after Koji, trying to catch up, until he noticed someone was following him. After he yelled out to her she tried to catch up and looked a bit annoyed.

"I wasn't trying to hide my presence, I was merely trying to catch up to you."

Taking note of what he said said next as he started to run backwards she sighed and closed her eyes. That wasn't the reason at all. She opened her eyes as she said back:

"I'm not following you because of that. We're both still not one hundred percent. Anyways if this person is as strong as those other guys we battled then we don't stand a chance alone, let alone the condition were in. Also no, my _crush_ on you, as you call it, doesn't bind me in any way. I won't merely get in the way, as I've gotten stronger since we've last battled, but I guess you'll have to see that for yourself."

After she finally caught up to him she started to match his pace. Smiling now she looked forward towards their unknown destination.

"If that's true then I've been asking for trouble since the day I met you. Anyways, trouble seems to come find me so I don't mind looking for it instead once in a while."

However at Koji's next sentence her face turned a extremely light shade of red, barley noticeable, but still there.

"Also...no problem. I just want this to end all ready."


----------



## Kenju (May 29, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

Tsugita stumbled a bit by that hard pat on the back by Koji. The fellow must have been good at physical combat to use that much strength when it looks like he's still recovering. Before Tsugita could ask why, his question was answered when Koji spoke on about fighting this force. What Koji planned to do didn't really bother him, it was only that his actions might endanger them. From what the bugs told him, that amount of chakra wasn't something to play with.

He can only hope that Koji didn't bring any unneeded trouble on the way back. Actually, thinking again it would probably be better if that snake was killed. No, Koji is most likely the strongest of them, someone like him is needed. 

That's right, even though Tsugita was always in a calm, and gentleman like manner. Like the other members of Shouri, he was also one to step into the darker side of things. Being brought up in some hell, being taught the way to act and having some tragic event happening to him wasn't the case. His own cruel quality was simply by nature.

With Thalia also leaving them, that left himself, Hotaru and Tifa. Thalia's leaving words bestowed Tifa as the leader. Perhaps the reason why she chose her was because she knew more about this operation. Before she was out of sight, Tsugita flicked a bug into the girl's direction, having it land on the back of her leg.

"Now, now Tifa-san and Hotatu-san. Thalia-san wanted us to work together. The way I see it, we should do as she says. Besides, I'm positive that Thalia and Koji can more than handle themselves. Even though I do see nothing good coming out of their action. "

Tsugita began to walk further ahead to their destination. 

"Besides, I'm sure Thalia is the only capable of dealing with Koji. Leaving that settled,  what course of action should we take, Tifa-san?"

The Aburame said in his always gentleman like manner.


----------



## Piercing Light (May 29, 2011)

*Ganta*

Ganta couldn't help but smile at the reaction Yuki gave when she hugged Minaki. That hug would probably help Yuki deal with her sister going away more than his drawing did. He wasn't sorry he drew it though, he considered himself an artist, and a great artist knows that it's up to the viewer of the art to take what they will from his creations. 

Koetsuji then brought up the sorta dull topic of whither or not the leaf village would actually be of any help to them. Ganta simply yawned and let them converse on the subject, he didn't feel like thinking about it much. Either they would be helpful or not, once they arrived they would get their answer. Koetsuji approached Yuki, who gave him a scowl. She wanted him to promise her big sister's safe return too. Ganta looked on intently, seeing Koetsuji deal with this would prove interesting. 

He pulled out a small bead that he could see had his clan's symbol on it. He gave it to Yuki, making a promise to keep Minaki safe to her. *Nice one, nine outta ten!* He was about to give him a thumbs up, but he used his body frolicker.. err Flicker... To leave. "Oh well..." He sighed. He was about to leave himself when Minaki's father gave her something that caught his attention. A pair of cat ears, that would allow the wearer to talk to ninja cats! 

"No way, that's so cool. Minaki you HAVE to try those out!" He had a rather strange grin on his face, he knew she would never wear the things, but just the thought was completely hilarious.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji couldn't help but blush as he saw Thalia turn slightly red as well. Her bashfulness triggered his and caused what can be described as a "moment". Their was a part of him that wanted to come clean to her for why he really joined Shouri, he wanted to tell her about Peacecraft, Sieferoth, these Kuraihoshi, and this mysterious lord that they worshipped. But he couldn't, Peacecraft could see everything and he wasn't allowed to tell her quite yet. Plus she was an immortal she could take care of herself for the most part. He bit his tongue and continued to run westward.

"I don't know how we're going to be able to tell who this guy or girl is. I'm not really a sensor type. But I have a feeling we're going the right way."He tried changing the subject it was best not to think about it.

"So you heard about the woman I ran into but the guy you fought left some nasty wounds on you. What's his deal. Think that's the chakra we're going after?"


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]
*
She looked away from Koji's face, trying to make her thoughts straight. As they ran towards their target she tried thinking about it. She didn't think they were heading towards Iwagakure, where Midnight was, but she couldn't be sure.

"If we continue running in the same direction we should be fine. Although---"

She bit her lip as she thought about the man she had encountered before.

"I don't think we'll run into him, which may be good or bad. But I have a strange feeling it may be someone he works with, and if they're all that crazy powerful then I have a feeling we won't be able to do anything. Against that guy I was pretty much defeated before I even noticed his presence. I was frozen, and I couldn't move at all. The only reason I know it wasn't a Genjutsu was because he actually placed a Genjutsu on me before hand, but due to him stabbing me, the pain broke me out of it, but still, I couldn't move at all."

She sighed, she thought she made her point, but she couldn't really go into detail about this, she had to be careful who she told. She could of told her sister, as it was her sister, but she wasn't comfortable telling others that weren't family yet.

"Anyways, we should be on guard at all times."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji listened intently to Thalia as she described her encounter with the enemy. How she was frozen and couldn't even react to the guy's attacks. It was a lot like when he went up against, the "Dove", or as Hotaru called her Kora. 

"You don't seem like the type to spook easily either." His tone was sort of grim as Thalia admitted that they wouldn't really be able to do much if they ran into enemies like the ones before. Koji knew what it was like being absolutely outclassed, Karina and Sieferoth had given him real good drubbings but these guys. They were more like Sieferoth and Koji thought some of them might be worse.

"Shinobi aren't allowed to let fear cloud they're heart they have to master it and learn to accept it. Everyone dies that's the reality of this world. Still though it doesn't make it any easier to accept. I'm not going to die fighting these guys, I'm going to live forever. That's what I tell myself and that's why no matter what comes at me I bite through with my fangs." He was trying to reassure her and himself of their strength. He knew Thalia wasn't an idiot and that she was a tough girl but they were both obviously shaken.

"You're a pitbull, an animal just like me. Don't forget your fangs when we face this guy. I've seen you fight remember, you're pretty strong yourself and don't forget it."

*Kukukukuku...*

They whispered to him and told him to turn around. It was the first time he could remember the voices telling him not to go to battle, but it also meant that he and Thalia were close to their target.


----------



## SoleAccord (May 29, 2011)

_*Minaki Izumi*_

*"Oh wow, it looks great, we need a frame for that don't we?"* Keiko was greatly impressed by Ganta's skills as an artist and enjoyed viewing his work as much as Yuki did. Minaki would recognize his talent, but would hardly compliment him on it, and it was something Keiko would talk about with her often. As a comrade and friend, it was only right she gave her team positive reinforcement so they'd continue doing what they'd do best, but Minaki merely thought that if they knew what they did best, she didn't need to encourage them to do better at it. They knew their strength's and she wasn't willing to 'kiss ass' all the time, regardless of them being her teammates and regardless of how they felt. As a mother though, Keiko knew Minaki had a soft spot in her. Whenever Yuki was concerned about her skills at writing or drawing, Minaki would be there to help her however she could manage when she was younger. 

But now she was growing up and, with Yuki seeing her sister as an example, Minaki perhaps wanted to be more mature and responsible for herself. The road to being a future Raikage, was to be a long one.

Yuki had childishly tasked Koetsuji with promising to protect her big sister, something Keiko found so adorable, she didn't press Yuki for demanding things of him. What Koetsuji had given Yuki was a bead, physical evidence that he would do her best for Minaki as a comrade should. He whispered the bit about protecting her daughter, which was a little amusing for her. Yes, Minaki might've knocked him over the head for that. She hasn't needed protection for years now. With a body flicker away, he had only left Ganta and Minaki here now...

*"Things change dad ..maybe on a possible wedding day I'll cut you some slack.."* Her, married? Heh, no average man could stay with her. If she happened to fall in love later, her partner had to have been something really special. The idea of her becoming fiery because of him was a little laughable. Their personalities were different. Minaki was usually fired up for a fight, or for punching a blathering idiot. Her dad, however, was pumped over anything he called 'kawaii' and silly. She loved him to death ..but would punch him to death if he tried embarrassing her too much. The childish gesture of rubbing her head wasn't met with any response, but then, he crossed the line. Cat ears ...how far would Ken go with this little obsession of his!?

_*"You have got to be fucking kidding me.."*_ she thought, knowing her mother wouldn't approve of such language and would probably smack her to boot. A sweatdrop would appear on the back of her head, unable to believe he really considered giving her those. She should've known, after all, his presents were more often than not completely ridiculous. Every costume party involved her dressing up as a cat ...


"No way, that's so cool. Minaki you HAVE to try those out!" 

Well, seemed like Ganta wanted to die.

Her right eye twitching, Minaki flicked Ganta on his nose hard, hard enough to send him crashing to the ground in a comical fashion, trying to cope with the irritating pain. *"Don't encourage him, moron.."* she took the utterly ridiculous cat ears and, instead of snapping them in half or secretly giving them to Yuki, she folded them, luckily they were actually able to be folded, and stored them into her rear ninja tool pack. She didn't know when she'd get a summon to make use of ..and if it was a cat, well, she might have use for these if she couldn't communicate with them normally.

*"All right, we're leaving now. I'll write a letter when we arrive."* Dragging Ganta by the hair on his head, she moved out the door and down the steps while Ganta squirmed in response. All Keiko did was wave, but felt a good deal of pain for Ganta. What a woman she was..

*That, ladies and gentlemen ...was three days ago...*​
*"There she is ...Konohagakure.."* Minaki viewed Konoha from afar, half a mile away to be exact, and only being able to realize it was Konoha by the many, many faces upon the cliff representing the past Hokage's that represented the village. Currently, the Hokage was supposed to be one of the clan that was known for its large weight and eating habits. Akimichi, wasn't it? To her left was Koetsuji, and ..directly behind her, on the ground, was Ganta, who was yet again being dragged around while Minaki held him by his hair. Since Ganta was no doubt the weakest of them when it came to stamina and strength, Minaki found him slowing them down a lot and asking for one too many breaks. So, it had come to her having to drag him around for the past few days by the roots of his hair, his complaints falling on deaf ears.

*"I'll be writing a letter home to my family first thing ..should we ask around and see if Konoha is already aware?"* They were surrounded by many lush and brilliant trees, having entered the Land of Fire hours ago. She missed home and her baby brother and sister. She could only imagine how Yuki was feeling right now without her. While Minaki hoped she'd get along fine, her heart felt empty. This may be the longest time she'd be away from her sister, and it hurt her dearly. But to free the village, she'd need to grow stronger, faster, and wiser.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was asleep as morning came around she kept awake making sure Hakro was still alive. Spike was Awake as he spoke to Pegusas in their language. She heard a noise as a door open as some people came out for their regular routine i the mansion. Boleyn stepped through the door as his master was else where dealing with his matters for the mansion and his bussiness. Hakro woke up, "go to hell." "I will get the doctor that we have on staff. "I should have told him to bring you some clothes as well." "I am fine, but the sword safe my butt and also my sister did too." Hakro tried sitting up as Spike was not getting off of him. Hakro was thinking this was awkard . To Akina thought this must be something wrong of the long akward silence.

Boleyn and the doctor came over to Akina and Hakro, the doctor told Akina to leave as to examine Hakro. "You did a find job with the help you had, is here the money double it for a pretty lady like you" Boleyn said as he kissed her on the lips and walked away. Akina did not had any feelings for that she was worried about her brother at the moment. Hakro walked out of the room dressed as well with some pain with Spike following him. "Let's get going back to Suna to find some information and see what is gong on at the moment." "We still need to help out to take Suna back of the kazekage is handling it at the moment. Where did Peguasa went to?"" "Get on Spike, we ride him tell we get back to Suna for now." Hakro, Akina on Spike ran off to go back to Suna.


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Her eyes pointed towards the ground, thinking intently on what he said. He was right, everyone, besides herself, dies. There's no way around it. Although she shouldn't let this cloud her judgment, she'd be weak if she continued to think like this. Although she had to laugh at how he contradicted himself, how he wasn't ever going to die, but he had just said that everyone does. She looked at him, with a bit more confidence in her face.

"Your overconfidence may be your down fall one day, but you know, it sure has helped me get my mind straight, thanks Koji."

As they continued forward she could see a figure. She could mainly see the figure because he was wearing only white, and he had pink hair. That sort of stands out in the desert. As they continued to approach him she started to get weary, could this be the guy they were warned about?

"Hey Koji you should prepare yourself, I think this may be the guy we're looking for."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
Koji laughed a little as Thalia called him overconfident. If he wasn't so overconfident then that would be a sign of weakness and if his enemies were anything like himself they would feed on it. Koji looked ahead and spotted the pink haired man in all white, this didn't seem like the kind of guy he was thinking about. There was no way a guy with pink hair could have been the one with the huge chakra flow Tsugita was talking about. He was wearing glasses for god's sake. He looked more like a bookworm than an actual Shinobi.

"He doesn't look like much. Then again looks can be deceiving."Koji's arm was still in a sling, he had never taken it off and it was on purpose. Koji had honor but he cared more about winning than anything else. Just like he would underestimate someone wearing glasses, someone would surely underestimate a pretty boy with bandages on his head and his arm in a sling. He was a viper and this is when he would strike.

*Kukukukuku*

They told him to be wary as he put his arm around Thalia as if he needed support to walk. They approached the man with pink hair, white outfit, and glasses.

"Hey sir. We're lost and need some help." Koji smiled at the man with his eyes closed. It was his patented "I'll slit your throat when you turn around smile".


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2011)

*[Thalia/???]*

She didn't quite understand what Koji was doing at first. He put his arm around her like he needed help walking, which she knew he didn't. Was he trying to deceive this guy? If this guy was smart enough then he should be on guard, unless this isn't the guy they're after. Although she went along with his plan.

As they approached the man Koji claimed that they had been lost, and needed help. The man turned at the sound of Koji's voice, smiling.

"Is that so? Then how may I help someone like you?"


----------



## King Wolfe (May 29, 2011)

*Koetsuji

*"Ah," Koetsuji scratched the back of his head seemingly indifferent to Ganta's current predicament, "Knowing Konoha they've probably been aware of the situation for weeks but haven't done much to alleviate the situation." Koetsuji looked at Minaki then with a reluctant sigh he pointed dramatically to the heart of the village, "All right let's go eat first."

After a few moments of awkward silence - and a stupid stance Koetsuji was stuck in - he turned back around, "Ah, I was joking." They had already procured food a while back and they were happily full. Koetsuji's attempt at humor had obviously failed. Eh, didn't matter, his niche wasn't in comedy anyways. With a shrug the trio continued to walk - well at least two of them. 

"It isn't like all three of us need to go anyways. We've already received information on Konoha's situation and diplomatic response back at Kumo, and Konoha has been informed on our arrival (which is odd since there were only two Jounins to greeted us) so everyone is pretty much up to date." This was true, the higher echelon from the Kumo village had already received reports on recon for Konoha and had passed it on to their respective clans in which the genin trio had received through more than secretive methods. The Hokage was already aware of the trio's presence in the village - if their defense system was anything like Kumo's after all. 

"If anything we're only really going there to see if they could actually be of any use. If they are as helpful as everyone says they are then great! We're in luck, if not well then it isn't like it'll change anything anyways." He shrugged and turned towards Minaki, "Three people to relay a message back to Kumo seems a bit much. I could go in your guys' place if you want while you write that letter." He felt uncomfortable suggesting things like this but whatever this was his honest opinion, "I suppose for the sake of politeness all three of us should show up to meet the Hokage but I don't think she would care too much." 

It wasn't like he wanted to go out of his way to disrespect the Hokage and the village altogether. But Koetsuji couldn't care less if some annoying little elitist Hokage thought ill of Koetsuji - Ganta and Minaki were different, he was rather protective - because in all honesty he pretty much lived in obscurity. One more opinion wouldn't tip the scales. If anything Koetsuji had a large amount of respect for Konoha but was a bit miffed at their response to everything.  He wasn't the type to gripe about small things but this kinda bugged him a lot. So for them to be coming here for "help" was a bit irritating. It felt like they were seceding and admitting their weakness. Koetsuji was irked at how meager his skills were at the moment and wanted so badly to become better to raise the name of the Kousaka clan and for his parents but to have to go to another village was a spit in the face.

But as I said, Koetsuji isn't the type to complain. To him this was just another mission with bigger risks, nothing more, nothing less. 

"Ugh, we're probably going to have to take some shitty mission with some Konoha brats to 'reacquaint' ourselves with them as some peace treaty." Koetsuji didn't mind the mission but getting thrown with anyone from Konoha seemed like an annoyance, "No use complaining." He muttered under his breath. 

"So I'm going to make nice with the Hokage, unless you guys wanna come with."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama| Madness
*
"Well you see sir..."Koji looked down at the ground and kind of nervously shuffled his feet as if he was being indecisive. It was meant to be disarming.

*Kukukukukuku*

Koji walked closer to the man. Sizing him up properly, the way the man had phrased his reply and just something about him. Koji couldn't place it but this man seemed to possess an ominous presence, Koji wasn't a sensor type but this man's aura was undeniable. Standing in front of him Koji felt oppressed and there was no sign of any threat, no visible shift in the environment around the man. For all Koji could see was that he was simple, a man in white outfit, with pink hair, and glasses. Ordinary and too understated as if it was a dam holding back a monster. Koji gauged his distance he was a little too close, but he just had to be fast.

"You have a certain air of madness to you... so you can assist me by letting me bite you to death!!!"Koji's arm ripped through the sling his hand not even a blur, no he didn't appear to move at all. All the could be seen was a glint of silver and with a blackish blur. Koji dashed backwards putting his arms in front of himself to block what was coming. 

*BOOM*

It exploded right in front of the man. The kunai had been armed with an explosive tag rigged to blow seconds before impact.

DIRTY BOOTS

Koji became enveloped in a bright yellow aura as his boots became a clean lily white and he had a long streaming scarf.  This was his signature move, the Dirty Boots.

*SHOUKA*

The veins around Koji's eyes popped as his muscles tensed up and became slightly more defined. This was the skill of his people, the power of self sublimation, their Shouka. Koji ripped the bandages off from around his head. His chakra had recovered some and on top of what Tifa had given him he had enough chakra to sustain both techniques. The problem was how long he could keep this up for, Koji knew he was going to have to break out everything he had from the word go.


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/????]*

The man smiled as he allowed the boy to approach him. He noticed the explosive tag but didn't bother blocking, something of that caliber couldn't harm him. As the smoke started to clear it appeared that almost no damage was taken to the pink haired man, besides the fact that his white clothes were a bit dusty now.

"Now, I find that interesting. I didn't recognize you at first, but now I do. Also that technique...if I'm not mistaking that's---"

His eyes shifted towards the other person, he didn't originally recognize her by sight also, but he was pretty confident about who she was.

"Well now this has become interesting, although you all are merely in my way. I didn't come here to play around with some kids, I actually have an objective. Although I don't like to leave things half finished, and since you started this-"

As the man was talking Thalia just stared, wondering if this man was actually the person that Tsugita had sensed. He didn't look the part but looks could be deceiving. She needed to make sure to find a opening where she could help Koji. She knew Koji was strong, but she wasn't sure if he was strong enough to handle a opponent like this, especially if he was the strongest out of everyone that was around the area, which probably meant stronger then any of the members there at the time.


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Seven:  One​*
The two kids ate to their heart content, Kyo watched as they ate and ate. The older one continued to hold back as the younger one ate. When the little one cried so much that snot ran down his nose it was the older one who said thank you for the tickets. Kyo looked over to Kei and she smiled back warmly before looking up at the clock...

"Well look at the time!"she said as she clapped her hands together,"The circus is about to start!!"

The kids yelled in happiness as they jumped up and rushed off to the circus tent, but not before turning back around and smiling.

"...Thank you...Again..."Genkou said as he held on to his little brother

"Yeah yeah yeah!!!"Riku smiled,"Onee-kun and nee-chan!!! You are the ones to save us!!!"

And that is when everything stopped, the world lost it color and everything was black and white. Kei got in fighting position, what the hell was going on!? Kyo eyes widen to everything around him but his eyes were dead lock to the kids in front of him that were only smiling warmly at them. 

"What is going on!?"Kyo yelled at them, Kei felt no threat as she slowly released her muscles...

Riku smiled,"The circus is bad....It stole Genkou away from me...."

Genkou frowned on the ground,"Please...Destroy the circus!!! "And with that Genkou glowed, the glowing light began to turn into a small orb before flying towards Kyo, slamming itself into Kyo chest, wiggling itself in causing Kyo to fly backwards and slamming into the ground

"Kyo!!"Kei quickly ran over to her brother side as she heard him try to catch his breath

Kei quickly turned to Riku who just shook his head,"He was always headstrong..." and then Riku turned into a glowing orb before floating over to Kei...

"Please...Save all of us..."He said and Kei felt her arms open up and Riku orb slowly and gently wiggled inside of her chest

Kei sight began to waver as she felt sick, she looked over to her side to see how her brother was doing...But instead of just seeing Kyo..She saw Kyo and the inner glow of Genkou...

_We are now one...Your story is now our story as well..._


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Deception

_As the wave of flowers headed straight for the rouge shinobi, the girl simply cackled away. Is this how someone would react as they prepared to be swallowed whole by a swarm of petals? Perhaps.

"I guess I'll stop playing games now!" she smiled as the surroundings began to twist and mutate. What was going on? Did she have some sort of ... creepy ability? 

"Genjutsu Lyra!" Lexi yelled as she soon found herself sitting inside a cage.

Of course. _Genjutsu_. Why hadn't that come to mind at first?

Lyra opened her eyes to see herself tied to a chair in a dark room. Lexi's cage was hanging at the otherside, with a single light hanging over Lyra and Lexi. Everywhere else was devoured in pure darkness.

"And here's me thinking you would've noticed earlier," Hana chuckled as her hand traced along the back of Lyra's chair. She was wearing a skin-tight full-body leather suit with her hair being long and beach-blonde. The sound of her heels tapping on the ground echoed through the hollow walls. 

"Genjutsu. Right ... I'll give you a pat on the back later (!)" Lyra quipped as she struggled to release herself.
"There there little one, no escaping just yet," she began as her leather hands traced up to Lyra's face, slowly caressing her scarlet cheeks. "The flower you gave me if nothing but a mere fake. Where's the real one?"
"Well, I wasn't going to hand over an expensive flower just like that. I always make backup plans."
"Did you make one for when you'd find yourself locked away far from reality?"

Lyra paused for a moment, before her lips slowly curved into a sly smile.

"Yeah, I do actually."
*
Tifa Warholic
*_Leader

_Tifa couldn't help but sigh at it all. Here she was, stuck being the leader for people she doesn't know. The idea of it all couldn't help but repeat itself through her sometimes shallow mind, but at least there was a tiny ray of hope in the form of someone with intelligence around here.
"Now, now Tifa-san and Hotatu-san. Thalia-san wanted  us to work together. The way I see it, we should do as she says.  Besides, I'm positive that Thalia and Koji can more than handle  themselves. Even though I do see nothing good coming out of their  action," Tsugita commented on the situation at hand as he began to walk in the direction of Sunagakure. Tifa smiled slowly as she took in his words, before beginning to follow after him. "Besides, I'm sure Thalia is the only capable of  dealing with Koji. Leaving that settled,  what course of action should  we take, Tifa-san?"

"It's simple Tsugita. Two sensors and two healers ... we are the perfect support team. However, I think it's best if you send your ... companions out first to scout the area before we make a mad dash for the finish line. The finish line being ... Sunagakure," she explained with a cheerful smile as she motioned over to the sandy horizon just past the shallow trees ahead of them.

"Right ... and I'll act as a sort of side-sensor as usual?" Kain rolled his eyes before beginning to make his way to their destination. Tifa took no notice of him, believing he was just being sarcastic as always.

"Come on, let's go!"
*
Edie Nakano*
_Like father, like son._

"*I DON'T CARE!*" She yelled in response as she walked slowly towards him. He was just like his father. He goes around hurting people, and then puts on an emotional display when times get tough. She wasn't going to let her daughter go through that!

_No fucking way._

"_You_ are not, I repeat *NOT* going to mess with my daughter like that! Your father did the same fucking shit-fucking-ness to me and I won't let it happen again! You Uchiha's are all the same! *EVERY SINGLE ONE!*"

When anger takes over there's no going back ...

"And to top it all off ... to top it all fucking off ...!"

Edie looked down to Date, now biting her lip so hard that a trickle of blood slid down her chin. 

"It ... it was her own sister ..."


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Chapter Eight: Floatsum​*
Kei open her eyes as she  felt a stingy feeling in her chest, the sight of the town square came into view and she notice that she was in line for the circus. She looked over to her side and saw Kyo, looking down she saw her hands in his. She slowly withdrew it causing him to look down at her..

"Kei?"his voice full of concern as he turned to her

Kei touched her head as she looked down, trying to recall everything that happened before looking up at Kyo and smiling...

"U-um nothing...Just thinking..."she said trying to look away

Kyo frowned,"You get nervous when you lie you know..."Kyo said moving with the line, causing Kei to look up at him. He did not look down at her, but just continues to move,"...Now...Whats wrong?"he asked again, his voice stern and strong...

Kei smiled,"Well..It just seems...That um...We...Have something inside of us?"Kei laughed nervously but the stingy feeling in her chest was telling her she was right on, but the look on Kyo face told her otherwise..

"And I thought it was just me..."he said as he also touched his chest

_Get in the game!!!_ a familar voice yelled at them causing Kyo to jump

Yes this is very important another voiced cooed

Kyo looked at Kei and Kei looked at him..."Genkou!?"he yelled looking at where the voice was coming from

Kei touched her chest,"Riku?"

Who else? Genkou asked, Kyo could feel that he was smirking

Nee-chan is sooo smart!Riku cooed,I am glad she figured it out..We are inside of your body!

Kyo could feel his heart drop as he neared the clown who was taking tickets that was also giving them a weird look

*"Ticket"*the clown asked his voice was ugly and husky

_Its in your back pocket!_Genkou said and Kyo reached in his back pocket and pulled out the two tickets giving it to the clown

_*"Well Come in...The show is about to start!"*_the clown said as they walked in

"I feel weird..."Kyo said as he looked down at his chest

Kei smiled weakly as she found a seat,"You are talking..."she said as she sat down and Kyo sat down with her..

Be prepared!Genkou said as he glowed showing his location and Kyo chest. Kyo slammed his hand over the glowing but that when the light completely shut off, causing the kids to look up

_"HOHOHO!!!"_a voice yelled

Kyo and Kei instantly felt a sinking feeling while others cheered...Kyo reached out for Kei hands as he felt fear..Over a voice?

_Its him..._Riku whimpered inside Kei chest,

_"BOYS AND GIRLS, GIRLS AND BOYS!! IT TIME TO START THE SHOW!!!!"_a spot light shined on the man that was talking...

And that when Kei felt a huge shaking amount of fear wash over her....

_"I AM FLOATSUM !!!! AND TONIGHT.....ITS GOING TO BE A HELL OF A NIGHT!!!"_he laughed

Kei already thought she was in hell

The deepest and lowest part...


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Madness_

Koji didn't expect his opening attack to get the job done, no not at all. He knew what he was looking for and if this guy was it like they thought he was... well a kunai rigged with an explosive tag wasn't going to hack it. Koji was glad his conditions were concerned as he only managed to merely get the man's clothes dirty.

"Now, I find that interesting. I didn't recognize you at first, but now I do. Also that technique...if I'm not mistaking that's---"

Koji wasn't really sure if he was talking about him, but he knew he had never met this person in his whole life. The man's eyes became transfixed on Thalia and then it became clear he meant her. So apparently the enemy knew who they were and they had no clue who he was. Koji put his arms to the side and got into a fighting stance that stressed offense as he tensed up to strike.

"Well now this has become interesting, although you all are merely in my way. I didn't come here to play around with some kids, I actually have an objective. Although I don't like to leave things half finished, and since you started this-"

"You're objective is going to be put on hold indefinitely. We're not two ordinary kids, we're monsters who will tear you to shreds!!!" 

Koji kicked the ground his foot crushing the ground beneath his feet as he blasted off in the direction of this pink haired man. He threw a kunai then spun around aiming to drive his heel into the man's face.


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Yata*

He walked down the streets of Fuzen, he was here on a mission to gather inteligence. Nothing illegal, he just needed to know basic info on the Fuzenkage's family. The info could be used to strengthen relations. Lady hokage could send apropriate gifts that way. They had been a little thin since the head of the Shiromi clan went on a rampage, due to fact that his _pure_ daughter had been violated.

That was a load of shit, he had met the girl. She was a total bitch.

*Kora*

She was annoyed, it seemed the branded didn't realise she had a life outside of the group. She had a shawl around her neck and was carying a pink floral umbrella. This was toped up with a light yellow kimono. Decorated with a single feather dafodil.

She had already had to delay, the smart ass Mugenshi. She rounded inro the corner, her feet not touching the ground. Her feet were walking on a path of floating feathers. Adopting a fake sickly sweet voice she said "Ooooooooo, Little bity genin, what are you doing here"


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei crossed her legs as she waited for an answer, but she heard none. Bel looked at her as he leaned over her chair. Kei never really like the girls who had fallen for their brothers charm because they would become another brainless girl following him. Lyra was no different. She seen her and her brother get along so well...

But Kei knew even thought she lies about her feelings, Lyra would lay her life on the line for Kyo...

"She hasn't said anything...As far as I am concerned...You should go ahead...Just don't kill her..I would hate to explain myself to my brother.."Kei said as she leaned her chin on her hand

Bel smiled as he clapped his hands,"My my...Is she important to him?"Bel asked as he leaned up against the glass,"This will make it more fun knowing that another girl he loves...Is an angel..."

Kei clenched her fist as her eyes narrowed at Bel...

"Heh...It is rare when I see you like this...Milady Lilith."Bel purred teasing her before snapping his fingers and letting the tentacle throw her in a chair as soon as she sat down, the denailer clapped on to her nails...

"It is time..."

Kei crossed her legs in the other direction before getting up...

"Good luck Lyra.."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 30, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

As Spike carried Akina and Hakro over the sand the heat did not bother him one bit. He was used to it as another usual day but was worry about his master. As they arrived in Suna. "Thanks Spike, I own you one." Hakro petted Spike as he was one of the strongest wolf he know of. He could not shake of the feeling of something about Suna had change or he had change on the mission. "We should go see our mom show she can give you a check up. You have not been acting like yourself lately." "She is busy, at all times at the moment. It be best we just go to Cho's place to get some information about these two swords and rest some more." "We should research on our own swords and after we should train some more to get a new jutsu or something from the research we have or something." 



"I still want revenge on that women name Una, she almost killed our dad and replaced for his death was Cho." "Don't get carry away yet, we take her down together as a team. Like the missions that we been on to help each other at the moment, we need information." They walked down a street of Suna as they enter Cho's home as it was inpressive to a swordsman. "His study has to be around here somewhere with all the weapons he had colleced over the years." Akina walked to another room feeling for brail marks and a bookshelf as she touch it. She did not need to call out Hakro followed her Spike hung back as he jumped on to a couch in another room. Hakro was thinking where to start he was waiting for Akina to said something. "Start on the books that is only on swords that may lead us somewhere or a dead end."

Hakro grabed a stol to climb upward on the shelf to read the titles, atleast he know brail to write Akina letters and other stuff. Akina started on the bottem self of the book case. Akina placed the books on the table in the middle of the room and started reading to find anything about her sword and see if it match up to anything. "What would a blind person put in a hallow book?" "About anything, that the person does not want to find in any case what happen to the person, the material would be lost forever." Hakro smiled to himself as he pulled down all the hollowed books with fake names with different tittles from all the countries. "Akina, read the books that I just pulled down first then we come back to the ones who started on." Akina nods as her brother and her start reading the books in Cho's bookcase.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*
_Unfinished Business_

Koji ran through the country side approaching his destination with astonishing speed. He had gotten a nice little power boost from his time with that man. He learned a new trick or two, it was amazing to believe their was someone like that out in the world. someone who could increase the scope of Koji's ability. Koji shredded through the landscape as he did his best to circle around Konoha and not get too close to it. 

His destination was probably one of the hardest villages to get into, it was the most reclusive of the ninja nations because of the great secrets it held. It was said that this village was more advanced than any other. The Great Ninja Village Hidden in the Clouds, Kumokagure. He was coming to this land because he was compelled to do so. Koji knew the danger he was placing himself in by leaving without Shouri but any time the voices compelled him like this he knew she was near. He just wanted to see her, not even talk to her. Even though he made the decisions that pushed her away the proverbial gun was placed to his head. Her life was better without him in it.

"Kei Aosuki..."

*Kukukukuku*

He continued to let them lead him hoping it was really her he was going to see.


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Hotaru*

This woman was definetaly Kora. Although she had changed the disticteve fetures were still there. Her long blonde hair. Her childlike demeanor, fake ofcourse and most of all her feather based jutsu.

He could remember Kora, a briliant Jonin and his sisters best friend, he had been right she had joined there enemy. He remembered how she saved Hotaru from an enemy chuunin, and of course how she avenged his sisters death. 

Stepping forward, he said "We don't want to fight you Kora-sama, but it seems we must."

He took a defensive stance, Cheranu infromt of him. He looked to Tifa, his eyes berating and cynical but he knew for a team to work they had to follow there leader.


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Illusions of the eyes

_"What sort of plan is this?" the woman asked with a serious tone. Lyra looked up to her face with a look questioning if she was serious, before breaking into a soft laughter. "What's so funny?!"
"What colour is my hair?" Lyra asked. A strange question to ask, seeing as it was of course undoubted that she would get it right ... right?
"W-_What_? Don't ask such stupid questions!"

Lexi watched the two with a smile as she realised what had happened. _Lyra ... so sly! But when ...?_
"A simple question. What colour is it?" 

The woman was reluctant to answer, stunned at the simpleness of the question. What was this girl playing at?

"B-Blonde. Your hair is blonde."

"_Wrong!_" The surroundings twisted again, this time turning into a beautiful ship cruising along the ocean. In place of Lyra was a blonde girl wearing the same clothes as Lyra, but with a beautiful appearance. Lexi was gone too, leaving just Hana and the woman, otherwise known as the Siren.
*
Tifa Warholic
*_Three's a company ...?
_
"Right, off to Sunagakure we go. God knows where Koji and Thalia have headed off t-"
"They've gone to battle the guy Tsugita detected earlier," Kain stated with a bland tone. Tifa rolled her eyes at his comment, thinking she'd have to heal them _again_.
"They are so reckless y'know!" Tifa chuckled in reply before beginning to walk along the path over the hill covered in dense trees. She could already see sand just up ahead, and the lush surroundings became sparse as they got closer.

"_Ooh~!_"

Tifa shot in the direction of the voice as Kain began to scout around with his eyes. She glanced down to see their path was now covered in feathers.

"What in the wor-"

"Little-bity genin, what are you'll doing here?" 

Tifa now saw the woman dressed in a banana-silk kimono decorated with a single daisy while clutching a bubbly pink umbrella. 

"And who are you?" 

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Don't think at all ..._

Lyra kept silent as she was tossed across the room into a chair, where the denailer had latched on to her nails. Sweat poured from her forehead as she took deep breaths, her eyes glancing from her nails to the window. Oh for so long she had gotten her nails looking so clean and pristine ...

"I-I'm ... ready ..." she whimpered as she kept her eyes shut, not wanting to even see it happen. They needed to just get on with it already!

"So ... you want to become an _angel_? Let's see if you can handle the simplest of tas- well, torture," Bel remarked as he pressed a single button before leaning back in his chair. Lyra thought this was stupid at first, until she felt a strong burst of pain from her fingertips. The machine yanked at her middle finger, attempting to rip off her nail.

The girl kept quiet, wanting to make herself seem strong.

"Come on, not even a _scream_? Not even Kei could keep that up!"

She bit her lip, trying to resist the urge to let it all out. It tugged at her nail, slowly ripping away it's grip to her skin.

"_Wow_ ... she's a tou-"

"*AHHHHHHHHHHHH! STOP STOP STOOO-OP!*" she screamed as she tried to yank her arm away but it was locked in place. Lyra tried not to think about it, but every strike of pain brought the thought back. Bel's expression didn't help either, almost like he was taking joy in this.

"Of course~"


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

_"Thank you very  much for the information."_a guard at the Konaha gates said, Kei bowed and smiled at him. 

"As long as Fuzen and Konaha are in good terms I shall work my hardest."Kei said before turning around and heading off, it was her time to leave and head back to Fuzen.It was her job and it was her job that she did well...She sighed as she looked at Konaha. So long ago her mother said that this place rivaled Fuzen and beauty

And now it was just torn up trees and dirt....

Durga was comfortable on her hand and Kei couldn't help but cringe at the smell of smoke and gas. Konaha was still strong but it had to go through hell to get that way, she continued on walking until she felt the breeze of the wind touching her...

She turned a bit to see someone she didn't want to see..

Someone that made her heart race..

Someone that harmed her....

"Koji...."she said to herself as she felt something almost made her turn her whole body to his direction...

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo was walking through the streets of Fuzen, his head in the sky. The nice smell of the flowers and the mountain range made his day. Kei was outside deliverying messages to other neighboring countries. But he could feel her, he could feel her feeling accomplished. That meant he had to work hard too..

But that was until he saw someone with a Konaha head band that made him instantly cringed.

He still wasn't healed from the last meeting with a Konaha brat...


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Kora/Hotaru*

"Hi, Hotaru baby"she said recognaising the boy. She stalked cloder, her movements almost like an elaborate dance. She finaly reached her destination, standing infront of the puppet. Hotaru remembered the lady from his childhood, he wanted to attack bu t he couldn't do it.  Turning to Tifa she smiled sweetly "I little girl, are your fathers whore" she said trying to get a rection out of her. She walked away turning away from them, her hips swaying.

Of course, she may not even have a father but this worked most of the time.

*Yata*

He say the boy, he knew him from the basic profile of the Fuzenkage's family. His first conceited thaught was 'holy fuck he's hot'. Then he asumed a serius face and aproached the boy, subconsciencely swaying his hips. He stalked up to him noting something down on a piece of paper. "You are Kyo Aosuki, correct?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*
_Unfinished Business Part II_

They stopped speaking the moment she said his name. It was funny how he lived with these people talking inside his mind his whole life but her mere presence made it stop. She still had control of him, she was his weakness personified. Well maybe not so anymore with the new trick he had up his sleeve, but even then he didn't have the will to raise his hand to her. 

This was the second time he had seen her since he left the village. He couldn't get over how much she had grown, she was taller ad her hair was no all blue. It was just as shocking as the first time he had seen her outside of Fuzen. He hadn't wanted to talk to her but now she saw him and their was no choice.

"Long time no see little rabbit... I'm glad you survived following that idiot failchiha. I'm sorry I wasn't there to save you, but apparently from what I hear your mother showed up and cleaned house."Koji wasn't sure how to go about talking to her. Pretending like everything was normal wasn't fair he knew what he did to her by leaving and lying about himself and Thalia. Well that was another obstacle he couldn't deny their was an element of animal attraction he had with Thalia, but Kei had his heart.

"I'm not here to fight...Kei. I just wanted to see you without you noticing. I failed in sneaking away before you could see me..."


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/???]*

He smiled, looking at the boy as he tried to throw a kunai towards him. It was futile of course as the man simply moved his head to the side, allowing it to fly right by him. Afterwards when Koji tried to motion the kick to his face the man simply put up his hand, catching the boys leg before it hit him in the face.

"Really now. If you're going to use tactics like this then..."

Nazo then ducked as a purple scythe sliced over his head. Quickly he changed his footing so he'd be able to kick the person behind him. As Thalia was sent flying back Nazo stood back up and let go of Koji's leg as he jumped back. Putting his hand up to his glasses he adjusted them and then looked at the two of them.

"Koji Kazama...Thalia Shugosha...Before we continue I'd like to introduce myself. My name is Nazo." 

Thalia's eyes widened, she had heard this name before, she was sure she had. Although she had no idea how he knew her, or Koji's, name. It didn't make any sense to her, although she called her with her moms last name, not her dads. Regardless she still didn't understand what had happened. How was he able to know that she was coming from behind him? Let alone dodge the attack and place a counter attack so quickly? It didn't make any sense at all. Who was this man?


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"You have absolutely no right to call me that!"Kei snapped but instantly turned her face away, and still as time passed he still had control of her emotions. She trained hard, she trained really hard,"....Do not call me rabbit..."

It had made her heart hurt and even as she still looked down, she didn't dare look him in the face because she knew that she would begin to beg for him to return home. But as she clenched her fist and as she fought back the tears that had wanted to come out, she knew that Koji will never return. 

"You know that you are an enemy of Fuzen now..."she stated, but as she thought harder and finally turned her head towards his.She knew that she would never grow if she continued to act like this,"And it hurts to know that...It hurt so badly that I can't go to sleep at night!!"

"Koji...I...I loved you..."Kei said as she instantly looked down on the ground,"I really did..."she mumbled under her breath and then she shook her head..

"But now as my job..."Kei said as she touched her chest,"It is my job to hunt all missing from Fuzen and bring them to justice..Dead or Alive...You are no different."

Kei looked at Koji in a serious manner, but even though she did...Her whole heart and soul was crying...

Crying so hard for him to return to her...

*Taiyou Aosuki*

Taiyou began to pack up for the day, she sighed as she leaned back in her chair and closed her eyes. A lot has happened over the years and her children where growing up fast, she could still see the fire in Kyo eyes as he begged her to go to Iwa..She got up as the thought of that made her cringed. The world was changing...And not in a good way..

She went outside to the lobby and saw the girl that Shin was traveling with on the couch sleeping...

Kei walked over to her and moved her bangs out her face, the girl was cute and innocent while she was asleep, but when she was up, it look like the whole world was on her shoulders..

"Hey....Wake up..You will have back problems if you sleep on this couch."Taiyou said pulling away

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo watched as the guy came up to him and looked as if he was ready to eat poor Kyo up,"I am..Kyo Aosuki. And you are?"Kyo asked as he stood up strong and high. His chest was out as he took position as the Fuzen son and not juts a random kid on the street,"You are from Konaha..It is an honor to see a Konaha native here.."


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Yata*

He took a stance as he introduced, a stance of pride. "Nice to know, and by the stance you are taking I have got my ride home. I'll just grab you ears and wait for the hot air to take effect."smirking he looked at him. He was definately fit. He briefly wondered if there was a genjutsu to change sexual orientation. Brushing of thaught he looked straight into Kyo's eyes. 

He thaught back to see if he ever met the boy, he looked vaguely similar to Rika's description, ghe knew she was a bitch but birds of a feather flock together. Deciding he better get back to business he questioned.

"So tell me what are your interests."


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2011)

*Miho*

_Dream ((First Person))

The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved faster, ignoring the briars that caught at my jeans, the damp leaves that grimed my skin

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.

The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around trunks/disturbing the leaves. Green, brown, dead fall, fallen trees, logs, branches, twigs, fallen leaves, ferns, underbrush, moss, brambles, thickets, ivy, berry bushes, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, insects, rabbits, birds, squirrels, lizards, mice, foxes, spider webs I could see all these things. It was such a frightening experience, that I couldn't help, but scream out knowing no one could hear me.

I fell to the ground sobbing my eyes out just begging to go home. It seemed like my own personal hell. It was much to quiet with no one around, I was alone something I'd never wanted to experience again. This forest, it may have seemed peacful, but it was hell on earth. Suddenly the I shot up from off the ground as I heard footsteps. The crushing of the leaves were loud as the they neared me.

"STAY AWAY FROM ME!"

I screamed seemed to bellow out as thousands of dark figures began pouring into the forest surronding me. They seemed to laugh, more akin to a cackle, as they dark figures began to surround me.

"Stay away from her!" I heard a voice call out. The all to familiar voice belonged to Kira, my brother. He appeared in full view, none of those shadows, or black in white, but in full bright color. Though it made no sense...this had nothing to do with him, so why was he here?

I watched in horror as my brother took blow after blow from these...things. They seemed to laugh, more akin to a cackle, as the dark figures began to surround my brother, smothering him till he couldn't breathe and gasped for air, grabbing him around the throat, beating him with punches and kicks.

My face began to get hot, it was literally burning as the tears streamed down my face, "Not again." I began to cry out as I watched, unable to do anything.

"Kira-Kira-kIrA-KIRA!" This time another familiar voice, a woman's caught my attention. She too was in color as she walked out from the darkness and stood over my brother, Demona, was her name. She looked down at him with a tanto in her hand and a smirk on her face. "Crime committed you have my Kira. Sad, liked you I did, but you were a liar then and a liar now...not to mention a terrible brother. Be judged for your crime!" 

With a sick smirk on her face her sword pierce through my brothers body as he let out a silent scream. All the blackness began to fade and replaced with rain...very cold rain. The hotness I felt was gone, replaced with a bitter cold. Once again I laid on the ground with my brother staring down on me with his dieing smile.

I...finally realized what I needed to see. Why I lived that day and what the purpose of these memories were after being sealed away for so long.

God...has made it all to clear._

---
Slowly Miho began to stir as her breathing returned to normal. She sat up off the couch causing the towel on her head to fall down and catch her attention. "W-where am I?" She pondered aloud as she took in her surroundings.

She was in the Fuzenkage's mansion with the village leader herself nearby.

Miho could already guess it wasn't she who put the towel on her head, this gesture of kindness had to have been done by Zettai..., but where was he?"Lady Taiyou?" Miho called to her slightly confused. Right after another bolt of pain shot through her body from her patched left eye as she reached out for it. Things were happening at random and Miho didn't really understand. The only thing she was positive of right now, was the mission that god had given her.

Surely, her attitude would soon change.

"...What's going on?"


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
This woman was weird. She reminded her of Una in a way, but she seemed to have some sort of sexual appeal to teenagers. _Another _creep.

"Hi, Hotaru baby~" she smiled as she walked over to Hotaru, her movements like that of an elaborate dance. It seemed she knew Hotaru, gaining a smirk from Tifa who couldn't help but think that creeps were part of a union. 

She turned to Tifa with an expression that told Tifa she was going to make a quippy remark. "I little girl, are your father's whore."
"Funny you say that as I think I have every one of them accounted for. He may be tasteless, but there is limits when it comes to ... _you_," she remarked with a bitter tone. Perhaps that remark worked on most people, but Tifa's father actually had his own "whore" so it wouldn't quite work on her.

"I'm warning you--- get out of our way."


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Hotaru/Kora*

Hotaru was scared, Tifa better not taunt her, it wouldn't end well. Jumping in front of Tifa, he pulled Cheranu along with him. Cheranu blocked infronto of them. It wasn't much but it was something. Kora could easily bypass it. 

Sighting Kora turned back towards "Would it be better if I was you mothers whore then" she said as if she was a child asking her teacher a question. "I don't think I will leave, I like it here, sun, trees and my own little toys" she stalked towards them. Sudenly she dashed forward at such a fast pace it was  imposible to see, she ended up beside Kain her leg extended upward. "But I'm bored of this toy now" she said innocently as her foot came crashing down. Not with enough force to kill him but the kick just might break a few bones.


----------



## Kenju (May 30, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
Under the western blue sky is the large village known as Seline. The village, which is planted with many buildings and homes has something that is more noticeable. It's so noticeable that it would be hard not to see it even if you tried to. That's the size of this structure in the middle of Seline, Castle Purstin. A castle that looks as if it came straight out of a picture book.

There are maids, servants, cooks, and etc are casually here. In side this castle are several individuals of importance. In the back of the castle is what looks like a room fit for a king. That is what it exactly is, within this large room are knights lined against the walls as if making a path to the decorated bed in the center. Standing in front of the bed are a boy and a girl, one is the princess of this castle, Rimea.

The main center of attention is the grey-haired king laying tiresomely on the bed. It almost seems as if he's asleep, or even in a coma. The heavy eyes of the weak king open wearily at the boy in black standing above his bed. The King recognizes this boy of east, a shinobi from where he is from. The King has met this boy a few years ago...yes his name was;

"....Shirou.....Setsuko..."

Those silver eyes of Shirou are staring down at the king. Those eyes seem cold and unfazed by what they see. Unlike Rimea, he isn't showing any signs of tearing up or sadness. It's not that he dosen't care, actually it's more of 'that's too bad'. 

"...King Salim, it's been some time..."

*Tsugita Aburame*

Walking along with Hotaru and Tifa, Tsugita stopped. That's simply because of not what he felt but instead of what the bugs told him. They smelled a strong wave of chakra coming there way, however he didn't exactly have time to tell the others. As that wave of chakra had already arrived in front of them.

"Well, who is the lovely miss that we have here?"

Tsugita still acted in his gentleman like manner. Tsugita was a bit perplexed from seeing the dancing being done by the woman. She also seemed to know Hotaru in some way. Although they couldn't be seen because of his clothes, but bugs were climbing out of his pores.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Madness_

Koji tried to push his leg through but the pink haired man's grip was too strong, he couldn't make him budge. Luckily Thalia came with the intent of cutting the man in two, but in one almost graceful motion he used his superior coordination to get around her attack and kick her. Never one throughout this process could Koji continue the follow through on his kick, this man, this Nazo as he called himself had kept Koji's momentum statuesque.

*Kukukukuku*

It was unnerving how this man he and Thalia had never met knew their names. Well he called Thalia by a different name but she didn't even recognize the man when they first approached. Koji had no clue who this guy could possibly be but it was obvious he was strong and may or may not have eyes in the back of his head.

"Alright Nazo it is then. I didn't want to refer to you as four eyed pink haired monster. Not very original now is it. Nazo will do. Now Nazo why don't you do me a favor and fucking eat this!!!"Koji kicked the ground chasing after Nazo. He balled his hands into fist and unloaded throwing a flurry of jabs, crosses, and haymakers with no discernible pattern or rhythm just an animalistic wildness.

---

*Koji Kazama LT*
_Unfinished Business_

Koji felt bad for how much pain she was going through. From the way she reacted from his nickname he knew things were different, acting as if they weren't would just make it worse for her. But he couldn't bring himself to keep pushing her, he wanted to tell her he was doing this because it was better for her.

"You know that you are an enemy of Fuzen now..."

Her resolve was lacking he could see the conflict in her. She was looking at him now and he could see it in her eyes. She was in so much pain and he caused it. He hated her for caring this much about him she could do better. She was just such an idiot it infuriated him to no end but then as he was about to speak and tell her to grow up and do her job, to treat him like an enemy instead of what he was for her before. She said it the three words he dreaded hearing the most, the three words he secretly wanted to hear but knew would break his resolve. 

"Koji...I...I loved you..."Kei said as she instantly looked down on the ground,"I really did..."she mumbled under her breath and then she shook her head..

Koji felt something inside him tear from when she said that. It hurt even more because he didn't know what it meant to love someone, but if there was anyone he could come close to or ever feel love for it was this girl. He wanted to say it back to her but then she spoke again/

"But now as my job..."Kei said as she touched her chest,"It is my job to hunt all missing from Fuzen and bring them to justice..Dead or Alive...You are no different."

This was the way it had to be. He saw what Sieferoth Almiesy, the One Winged Angel, could do. The destructive nature of that man, Koji would not let him or anyone else harm her.

"You've grown up a lot little rab..."He stopped himself from calling her it, he gave up the right.

"I'm not here to fight you Kei. I told you that already. I just wanted to say sorry... I should have said goodbye but we both know you would have convinced me to stay. It's better for both of us this way. I was never any good for you."


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/Nazo]*

Nazo smiled, he wanted to see how far they could actually keep on going. He allowed Koji to approach him, throwing punches, crosses, and hay-makers at Nazo. Nazo couldn't see a discernible pattern, and had to admit, this kid was faster then he thought, but still he was able to dodge each other. As he continued to dodge he mockingly said out loud:

"Oh come on, you don't expect me to get hit like this do you? If it keeps being this boring I may have to finish it early."

She watched in amazement as the man named Nazo dodge all of Koji's attacks. She wondered how, she was sure she couldn't dodge even one fourth of those blows, how the hell could someone do that? She stood her ground as she thought up of a plan, they needed to corner him or something, but in a vast desert like this how would that be possible?

"You claim to be a viper right? Well how can that be so? You're so weak it almost makes me feel sorry for you."

Thalia tried once again to attack from behind but Nazo simply steeped out from in front of Koji, making the scythe almost hit Koji by mistake. Before Thalia could register what had happened Nazo leaped and grabbed her by the throat, holding her up in the air.

"My my, you keep butting in. Normally I'd kill you, as interruptions mess with the flow of battle, and that is surly not perfect in any way, shape, or form. However I do owe your mother so I won't kill you, plus with the added fact that you can't be killed."

He glanced over at Koji, and then looked back at Thalia.

"You know, I still have no idea why your mother loved that man so much, or why she kept you and your sister. It still boggles to this day. However you're wasting all that she sacrificed so that you could be here today. Leaving her to do whatever you want. You don't have any idea what she did for you two. Although I know your mother would hate me for the rest of my life if I were to kill you, so I'll leave you alive."

He let go of her neck and Thalia fell to the ground and she looked up at Nazo, who was this man and how did he know her mom?

"Wait, I don't understand. How do you know my mom? Well how do you know our names? How do you---"

"I frankly am not obligated to answer any of those questions, so don't bother answering. Now---"

He turned towards Koji smiling confidently.

"---We can continue. Although this battle is already starting to bore me, so if you have anything up your sleeve I recommend you show it now, because it will be your last hope. That is if you want to continue this futile battle."


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_So fast ...!_

This woman was annoying. Did she think she was cool or something? Or  alluring? _Promiscuous_ even? She needed to stop what she was doing. 

Tifa was surprised when Hotaru jumped in front of her with his puppet in  hand. He must know the woman closely, sparking a frown from Tifa. It  always hurts when one has to fight close ones.

"Would it be better if I was your mother's whore then?" she asked childishly as Tifa raised her eyebrow.
"Yeah, as she probably needs one right now," Tifa quipped as she pressed a hand on her hip.

"I don't think I will leave. I like it here ... sun, trees and my own little toys," she spoke as she slowly walked towards them; every step echoing through Tifa's ears. It was like everything went silent as she waited for her next move. 

"I'm ready when you a-" Kain was interrupted by the appearance of the woman's leg high above him. 
"But I'm bored of this toy now!" It came rocketing down towards him, smashing him down to the ground. Tifa watched in horror as she saw how fast the woman moved. It was almost like facing her own _mother_.

"*KAIN!*" Tifa cried as she ran over to the summon ho was clearly in pain. His ribs were broken and his skull may have been fractured. He soon dissapeared in a puff of pearly white smoke. 

_How dare she ...!_

"Look at what you've done!" she cried as she shot around, her eyes locked on the woman. "*LOOK AT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!*" she took one last scream before smashing her fist down on the ground, sending a fearsome earthquake towards her.


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She almost heard him call her rabbit again and it almost made her smile at the habit they brought against each other.But in all truth it was all just a painful memory needed to be forgotten, she had a job and he was her prey. Hers in hers alone, Kei walked up to him...She only had to say good-bye one last time..

The way she wanted to do it...

She gasped his cheek and lowered it down to her level and kissed him, she gave him all the love she ever held for him, all the care, all the passion she held for him was in that one kiss. She slowly broke the kiss and then released his cheek and moved away..

"Good bye..."Kei said as she stood next to him facing the direction of Fuzen,"A heads up...My leader gave me permission to be the only task force that can take you and your cohorts down."Kei said as a warning before walking away

"May you and Thiala...Be happy..."Kei said almost in a disgusting tone,"Because the next time we meet...I will kill you."


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Kora/Hotaru*

_Foolish girl_ thaught Hotaru as her fist smashed into the ground. The resulting earthquake sent him flying into a tree. He knew Kora would not be hurt though. Kora specialised first in pursuit and second in evasion. His back hurt badly as he tried to get up, the best he could do was end a barage of senbon towards Kora.

Kora however had recognaised the technique. Smirking Kora formed a single handseal "Feather style: Angel" she proclamed as two great wing sprouted from her bacpropeling her into the sky. Now airborn Kora noticed the senbon. With a half-hearted flick of her wing she changed there direction. They ended up embedded in the ground.

With another great flap of her glorius wings she sent a barrage of razor sharp feathers at her three oponents.


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He felt a little weird, the guy was actually coming on to him and it was kinda weird. But as his mother said he had to respectful to all that visit Fuzen for the simple fact that they saw their village as a bunch of brutes. Kyo growled at the boy as he made a comment about the hot air he was blowing. But he just rolled his eyes...

"I am currently patroling the city...My job is my interest."Kyo said

*Taiyou Aosuki*

She sat down next to the girl and shrugged,"Look kinda beat up from that mission, but I am glad you returned safely."Taiyou smiled before leaning forward,"As far as I know, there is a lot of things happening...So tell me what you want to know and I'll try my best to explain it to you."


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Yata*

This boy had stick up his ass, and not in a good way. "Since your quite boring, I will start I am interested In my glass ninjutsu, musice and I'm Bi-lingual. I also speak french"   he raised both his hands anfive glass Kunai apeared, smirking he twirled them around his fingers. "Oh look oficer, I'm carying weapons, I guess you'll have to arrest me."   he said playfully

"You're what we call a "late in life gay". You're going to stay in the closet, get married, get drunk to have relations with your wife, have a couple kids, maybe become a Jonnin, or even a kage, and then get caught in the men's room with you're dick through a glory hole. And you know what? I accept that about you." 
 This was a joke of course, but he did have a slightly flamboint look.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Madness_

This Nazo had amazing reflexes as well as spacial awareness as he was able to expertly evade Koji and Thalia's advances. Koji was getting angry by the minute as the man treated them like they were nothing but pests not worth his time. Koji Kazama would be mocked by no one no matter how powerful he was Mugenshi!

"---We can continue. Although this battle is already starting to bore me, so if you have anything up your sleeve I recommend you show it now, because it will be your last hope. That is if you want to continue this futile battle."

Koji took out his kunai and sliced his palm open. Blood began to drip down his hand. He bent down on one knee and squeezed his hand bleeding over his boots. They began to glow a bright vibrant yellow, he then smeared some of the blood on his flowing white scarf. There was now a blotch of red, this was the ability of his dirty boots. The dirtier they got the faster he got.

"You seem to know me and I have no clue who you are. You might know but I'm not the type to be treated this way. I don't take kindly to be treated a fight with me is some mundane chore. It drives me crazy!!

*"DIRTY BOOT STOMP!!"*

He drove his heel into the ground sending sand flying as a tremor ripped through the ground creating a sand quake. He kicked off the ground propelling his body toward Nazo again with ferocious speed.

*DIRTY BOOT STOMP!!!*

He wasn't aiming to stomp on the ground this time as he vaulted his body in the air spinning around attempting to drive the boots into Nazo like a corkscrew.


----------



## Meiko Honma (May 30, 2011)

*ReiMei Hidden Leaf Village*

ReiMei sighed thinking of something he could do but nothing came to mind. I miss Hoshi. There isn't a single thing to do in this village.You'd think there would be a lot of cute girls running around.

ReiMei put his hands in his hair trying to get rid of his bed-head. Stripping out of his clothes to get into the shower with a towl on his arm and a bar of soap in hand.

Maybe today will be a lucky day for me. hanging his towel on the shower door he bent down to turn the shower on, which showered him with freezing cold water. 

Fuc.. He must of yelled loud enough for the neighbors to hear. He franticly fumbled with the knobs on the shower until the warm water started to flow.

Today is totally going to be a good day for me...
As the warm water started to sooth his body he started to daydream of his old home in Hoshigakure.  "That was the life I didn't have to worry about making money or making my own food. Everything was brought to me and I my servants helped me with everything. Now look at me, I'm not living in the Leaf village as a ordinary person, no I am a ninja. Making my living by doing missions for people I don't even know to help support a country i've only heard of before. 

After he was done feeling sorry for himself he turned off the shower and grabbed his towel wrapping it around his waist as he stepped out of the shower.  Who's that sexy guy? ReiMei stopped and admired at his own reflection. Running his hands trough his hair again to tease it back into the style he usually wears it. Lets go find us some ladies. He walked into his bedroom to get a fresh pair of clothes from his closet, putting on his black pants and then putting the shuriken holster on over them on his right leg. Then putting his sandals on followed by his charcoal grey shirt then his white hooded jacket, wrapping his black Star village forehead protector around his neck.

Maybe I should go train some more.. Don't want any of these leaf ninja to surpass me after all. Stepping out of his apartment he looked to the bright blue sky with barely any clouds around and the sun beaming brightly. I must admit this place is beautiful.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 30, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_~Bravery~_​
Date's eyes widened as the name Uchiha left her lips.  "Shut the fuck up!"  A scythe blade erupted from the back of his hand and he pointed it at her.  "You shut the fuck up, Nakano!  My father lived his whole adult life regretting his childhood.  Do you know what that's like?  To do something and instead of getting praised, your father is constantly lost in his memories?  Do you know how it feels to know that your own father regrets his life?  DO YOU KNOW HOW IT FEELS TO SEE HIM DIE NEXT TO THE WOMAN HE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE MARRIED TO?!  JUST TO FIND OUT THAT HE WAS UNFAITHFUL AS WELL?!"  He lowered his arm and turned away from her.  "Spare me your bullshit.  I know that the two of you went behind my mother's back.  So don't act fuckin' high and mighty with me, you hypocrite.  I almost forgave you.  I remembered all you had done for me and almost forgave you.  And then you decided to bring up my father.  You know what, Edie?  You aren't like a mother to me.  Because you don't deserve to be my anything.  Fuck you."

He began walking off before planting his hand into the ground and releasing a huge puff of smoke, taking off into the sky on Reshiram.  The tears were falling freely now, and he flew away without looking back.  Reshiram continued flying until he got to a remote piece of forest near Kumogakure.  He landed on the ground, sending Reshiram back to the summon's world.  He slammed his fist into the ground, crying out in frustration.  So many things going wrong at one time... this wasn't supposed to happen.  He sank to his knees and pounded the ground again and again, his pent up rage flowing out like an uncontrolled river.  He looked up at the sky.  "What would you have done differently?  Ojiisan?  What would you have said?  Heh, why am I asking this?  You can't hear me..."  "...Yes...  Yes I can."

Date spun around to see Gouryu.  "Sensei!"  Gouryu walked over to him and knelt down, placing a hand on the boy's shoulder.  "Date... my real name is Kazaden Uchiha.  Date...  I'm your grandfather."


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2011)

*Miho*

The pain that racked through her body had subsided for the time being. Miho soon found herself gearing up to go who knows where. She had no clue where her sensei was, or her teammates, it was as if they just deserted her and left to do their own thing. Weren't they suppose to be a team? Organization like this and being kept in the dark about things was not something Miho enjoyed or would tolerate.

So obviously the first thing to do was to locate her team. Though unfortunately that would mean she would have to engage in further conversation with the leader of this village of sin...Taiyou. Now, for some reason, just thinking about this woman felt like a sin against he who watched over her. This village disgusted her and Miho felt that this place was over due for a work over. Though she would have to put that kind of thinking on hold for now. She had other things she needed to do.

Judging this village was not a task at the moment.

"...Lady Taiyou." Miho spoke with respect as she gave her usual greeting of standing at attention and then crossing her right across her chest. "Do you know of what happened to my squad? Last I heard we were to go on another mission, but Shinosuke-sensei, Zettai and...Koji have seemed to left await any notice." Maybe she could point her in the right direction. Miho just needed to find at least of one them.

So she could give them, even her sensei, an idea of what it meant to be in a team.


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"I have no interest in getting married or settling down with anyone anytime soon."Kyo stated as he sighed and looked away the boy was truthfully tying to come on to him but he was trying just a little to hard for the taste of an Aosuki boy."You are right, I will become Kage and become the best there is.."

Kyo smirked,"Is that good enough for you~"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 30, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Akina took a break from reading the books on the table they only had a few more books on the top shelf to read. "I think I finally found something on your sword Hakro, it was in the last book with my sword as well. The only problem I could not understand what was being said because it was written in wolf or dog language." "What, it must be Darashia's idea to put it in his own language. Can I see the book to read about the swords?" Akina nodded as she handed the book over to Hakro has she did not lose her place. "Let's see what it says. The swordsmith Totosai created two swors from  from a fang of the daiyokai the Great Dog Demon." Hakro took a few sips of his drink bedore continuing as Akina was sitting on edge.

"Tessaiga and Tokijin; Tenseiga meaning life and the Tokijin meaning death. What does that mean or I need to keep reading?" "Every swprd is given a name from how powerful it is or the originals came from.To me you have the dark sword and I have the light. The elements Wind is light and flow freely just like light with out being control. "Does not sound right, lightning is a form of light, but also does fire. Darashia did not even finished this part but made the swords." "I know it sounds confusing and you are in a rush to find out about everything. But it take time to figuer it out on our own." Akina sips her own cup of tea.

"So myy sword the Tokijin is among lightning techniques to obsorb it and shoot it out till I can mantain how to hold lightning in the sword itself. The only side effect I have is a racing heart and burns." "The Tessaiga only increased the wind , when I used my jutsu to make a wind projectile, it turn into something my combined to a wind jutsu." To Akina and to Hakro was in a mystery about the two swods of the wolf demon as they sat and drank tea intill they could figuer something else out for the moment. To Akina Hakro was in a better mood than ever. To Hakro Akina looked sexy at the moment but kept his mouth shit.


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

*Yata*

He chuckled, even when he was uncomfertable the Fuzen boy always tried to impress. Now what out you under the illusion that I desired you" he smirked playfuly. "Anyway I have a job to do, I need to gather basic info on you, so next question. What scares you? I'll tell you what scares me, boobies" he said in a disgusted tone 

He threw one of the glas Kunai to the wall, it dug itself into the wall.


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/Nazo]*

Nazo smiled, it seemed Koji was finally getting serious. He readied himself, waiting for his oncoming attack. Koji first stomped on the ground, and he advanced towards Nazo. Next one however, he didn't expect. As Koji stomped onto the ground the second time Nazo expected him to come charge at him, although he didn't.

Instead of stomping, he pushed off the ground, and now in the air he spun in the air, attempting to drive his boots into Nazo. Nazo wasn't exactly ready for this, although he had time to avoid the attack still. By pushing off of his left foot he managed to side step it far enough where it didn't deal to much damage, although it seemed to make a little wound on his chest as Koji zoomed by him. He wasn't sure of how much damage he would take if he were hit dead on, but he didn't want to risk it.

After the wound had healed Nazo looked down, his shirt was now mildly ripped at his torso. He was surprised Koji could get such a hit on him. He looked at Koji smiling. 

Thalia just stared. How could of that happened? She swear she saw a drop of blood drip from where Koji had managed to hit him, but now it's gone. The wound is just gone. She didn't understand, she didn't see him heal, so how was this possible?

"Wow, it seems you _are_ better than I expected, to be able to get such a scratch on me, I must say, it is impressive."

He then looked back at Thalia, not sure what to do. He didn't want to be spotted by too many people, so he didn't want to go on the offense. Also there's the added fact that he didn't want to destroy Thalia. He looked back over at Koji.

"Have you noticed something though? Even though you've managed this scratch on me, do you really think you stand a chance? I haven't even gone on the offense yet.  I think we both know where this battle will be headed if I do go on the offense. Plus you've already used Dirty Boots and Shouka for a little while now. The longer this match drags on, and when I say that I mean the longer I keep testing your skills, the more chakra will be wasted, and what if you come across a threat that may actually want to kill you?"

He fixed his glasses and then continued.

"Just think rationally for a moment. Battling me will get you no where. But I do commend you for being able to do something like this to me, so if you accept to end this _battle_ then I'll give you something in return. Does that sound like a fair deal, Koji Kazama?"

He smiled cunningly.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Unfinished Business_

She grabbed him by the cheeks and pulled him in. His eyes popped open cartoonishly as she put her lips on his. He grabbed the back of her hair and returned the kiss. This was going to be the last time he could do this for a while so he savored the moment. Kissing her back, matching her passion, her fervor, her love. He almost didn't want to let go but she bulled away.

"Good bye..."Kei said as she stood next to him facing the direction of Fuzen,"A heads up...My leader gave me permission to be the only task force that can take you and your cohorts down."Kei said as a warning before walking away

So Kei was in charge of rounding up him and the rest of Shouri. It looked like whoever was the giving her orders had a wicked sense of poetic justice. They also decided to pit Koji up against the one person who could be described as his weakness. His anger began to bubble as he knew Kei was an Angel, and the he use to be Lucifer the leader, The One Winged Angel, Sieferoth Almiesy.

"May you and Thiala...Be happy..."Kei said almost in a disgusting tone,"Because the next time we meet...I will kill you."

Koji closed his eyes and smiled. It was a well played move by Sieferoth, a well played dastardly cunning move.

"I wouldn't have it any other way little rabbit. Next time we'll be enemies when we meet. I still intend to live forever so be prepared for a fight. Come to Kumogakure but I'm warning you I won't hold back..."
---

*Koji Kazama*
_Madness_
Koji was winded after his last attack. He cursed as he was panting visibly. His weakness on display for Nazo to see. Koji was really over doing it but he wasn't fighting Nazo he was trying to push himself to a greater height. His own futility never more clear to him than we he fought Korra or Sieferoth. He needed to go to a place he couldn't even fathom, Nazo represented this mountain he needed to climb. No he wanted to bring the whole damn thing down with his power. Nazo adjusted his glasses then addressed him.

"Have you noticed something though? Even though you've managed this scratch on me, do you really think you stand a chance? I haven't even gone on the offense yet.  I think we both know where this battle will be headed if I do go on the offense. Plus you've already used Dirty Boots and Shouka for a little while now. The longer this match drags on, and when I say that I mean the longer I keep testing your skills, the more chakra will be wasted, and what if you come across a threat that may actually want to kill you?"

It was a fair point. Koji was a hot head but he wasnt an idiot, he was much more cerebral than his hostile manner would leave one to think. This guy had sized him up and knew exactly what he had to work with reciting the names of jutsu and having knowledge about them. Knowledge was power.

He fixed his glasses and then continued.

"Just think rationally for a moment. Battling me will get you no where. But I do commend you for being able to do something like this to me, so if you accept to end this _battle_ then I'll give you something in return. Does that sound like a fair deal, Koji Kazama?"

"You seem to know a lot about me. Appealing to my more pragmatic nature. Well played Mr.Nazo. What can you possibly give me that I would want. Well you know what I want, I want to ascend to a greater height. I want to enter the world of giants and I want to knock them all down. Sieferoth, Murdering Dove, Peacecraft, Kyo Aosuki, and even Thalia. I want to be the best there was the best there is and the best there ever will be."

Koji's body began to glow.His scarf disappeared and boots returned to their usual pattern his eye returned to normal as well.

"I'll stop for now but I will bite you eventually.


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/Nazo]*

Nazo smiled. He confidently stood up straight as he thought about what he could give Koji. After a second he found it and started to approach him.

"Yes, I know the perfect thing. Here you go."

He placed his hand onto Koji's shoulder as he closed his eyes. Chakra started to pour into Koji's body as Nazo concentrated on the jutsu he was preforming. After about a minute he backed off and looked at Koji's shoulder.

"What I have given you is a second Hidokiremi Elemental Seal. It'll unlock a new element for you. However since I'm not part of the Mugenshi, and I preformed the jutsu via a different way then normal, it'll take a little while before it actually activates. Until then it'll be dormant. I have no idea when it'll finally activate, it may activate in a week from now, or maybe when your body finally can accept its power. I really don't know, but that's not my concern."

He walked over to Thalia and picked her up off the ground, making her stand on her two feet.

"Listen, I don't like the fact that you have abandoned your mom, but I do owe her, so I might as well do this.-" 

He pulled out a small package, and put it into Thalia's hands, and then touched her hands for a quick second, which they both flashed blue, and then he backed off a little.

"This will help you survive for as long as you are staying away from your mom, because once you come back to your senses and go back to the village you won't need this. It'll be of some help, and just know, only you can use it. The box won't even open if it's by someone other then you. Not even I can open it now since I've transferred over ownership to you. In the even it's left open it'll close if someone else tries to go near it. It can not be destroyed, and blah blah blah, the rest doesn't matter."

He turned away from the two of them as he started to slowly walk away.

"Anyways I need to head off. Thanks for curing my boredom for these short few minutes but I have more important things I need to take care of."

Thalia looked down at the box in her hands. She wondered what could be inside, but before she could look up and say thanks he was already gone, no trace of him at all.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 30, 2011)

*Akira*

Slowly, iron sand drifted out of his clothes and blanketed the ground. _'I'll just make him fall on his fat ass.'_ Bacterian made his way towards akira, as the hellish stench pooled on the arena floor. As his feet crushed against the iron powder, he grinded it into the floor. 

Akira pointed his hands towards the pool of iron sand under his feet, and started to repel it from him. But the iron sand only budged slightly under his tremendous weight. "Hahaha, Stupid kid. I too heavy for yo silly sand techniques!" Inhaling deeply, a gurgling sound resonated from his throat. "HAAYYYGGGHHHH!!!" "Ohhh.." Shuddering slightly, Akira could feel the sudden urge to throw up rise again. "This guy is fucking sick." Looking back down towards Akira, bacterian plumped out his cheeks as a slight dribble of drool went down his lip. Only opening his mouth slightly just so he could announce his attack. "Loogies of Destruction!" Akira broke out in a sprint around the arena's as the giant man spat multiple globs of mucus, spit, bits of decaying food and God knows what else, against the walls. "You have got to be shitting me, man! I really don't want to kill you, but your sorta leaving me no choice right now!"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Madness_

Koji's body jerked as he felt a jolt, his body felt like it was getting fried as this madman poured his putrid chakra into his body. The chakra consolidated in one point at back of his neck. Sparking and soon beginning to smolder with black smoke. Koji couldn't see what was there but it was a tattoo burned into his neck. It was a symbol. A symbol that if Koji saw he wouldn't know what it meant either but he knew his body tingled and his brain felt frantic.

*Kukukukukukuku*

It moved so much faster the voices seemed like they were on fast forward. He was disoriented as he watched Nazo hand something to Thalia and take off. Koji touched the back of his neck. It felt like something was seared into it. He walked up beside Thalia.

"What the hell was that thing? It isn't Mugenshi and it sealed some dirty counterfeit seal onto me.  It didn't even seem like a person and it knew you..." Koji began to tense up he looked down at the ground in an almost creepy manner a his hair obscured his eyes.

"Thalia you're not really a person either. People don't just not die. I've never come across an immortal or a thing like that pink haired freak. You're a regular magnet for trouble. I hadn't quite figured out if you were worth the hassle but you bring some interesting baggage." He grinned down at her and punched her in the arm.

"Let's go see if your sister and those other rejects found that annoying sanctimonious Uchiha."


----------



## Meiko Honma (May 30, 2011)

*ReiMei Konoha*

Training time! ReiMei stomach growls loudly. Or maybe not.. ReiMei pulls his backpack off of his back and uzips it slowly, his face lighting up as he does. He then proceeds to sit down and pull out a bento and a bottled water. My favorite kind. Yes! Never one to resist food ReiMei hurriedly opens the box and uses the enclosed chopsticks to eat his lunch, though doing it very slowly and elegantly as to not forget his upbringing as a Mayonaka. This is great. I didn't know the hidden leaf had such culinary delights.

Sitting the bento on his lap ReiMei opens teh water bottle and sips the water slowly after taking each small bite of his lunch. I should find someone who can help me train. I won't be able to achieve much on my own. Finishing his lunch ReiMei stands and throws away the box from which the food came and the water bottle, putting the backpack onto his back once more. Though I'm not sure how I can get help. I do not know anyone in this village. Hmm.. Maybe I can find a local Jonin. ReiMei begins walk down the busy streets, people chatting away with no care in the world seemingly. This was a new concept for ReiMei he only knew royal life nothing else. How can they be so happy? They have to pay bills and deal with working to make the money necessary. Though they look so carefree and blissful. What am I missing?  Suddenly remembering how easy he had it back at Hoshigakure made him even more homesick than he already was. If only Lena were here should could help me. I know she made it out of the invasion alive I wonder where she could be? Maybe i'm just trying to fool myself into feeling better. As ReiMei thought these depressing thoughts he wandered down the streets of Konoha which were so queer to him.

Maybe we will meet again. And if we do I want to be strong enough to protect her. And I will take her back to our village and reclaim it so we can live in peace again. ReiMei's eyes suddenly burned with a fiery passion. The look of someone who would do anything to protect the one he loves and won't stop until he knows shes safe. It seems he completely forgot what his goal was. But that didn't matter now he now had a goal he would put his life on the line to make sure it happens.


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter nine: Trick

*The lights shined in the tent and soon the circus started, the elephants came out and dominated the stage as they began to play with the balls. Their trainers were close by doing tricks to underneath them, the people were in the awe as they watched the clowns do tight ropes and backflips. If Kei was struck by an undying fear she would have enjoyed the show, she looked over to Kyo, who had his legs crossed and arms folded. His eyes narrowed on all of them…

All the actors and performers…Like they were some kind of target, he reached for his sword instantly and grabbed it hard. Something was the matter, there was a reason why he was so uptight but he didn’t know why he was like this…

“OH MY OH ME OH MY!!” Floatsum yelled as he walked out on stage, “IT SEEMS WE HAVE A PARTY POOPER IN THE CROWD~~”

Kei instantly look around, he couldn’t be talking about them but then the light shone on Kyo. Kyo instantly build up as the lights shone and the people booed at his party pooperness…

“Kyo…” Kei called out worrinly as she reached out to him

_No nee-chan!! _Riku called out and took over her body pulling her arm back, _If Floatsum sees you he will pull you in!!!_

Floatsum smiled as he point his cane at the boy, “Well shouldn’t you come up and show the crowd that you aren’t a party pooper~” he asked

Kyo got up dispite Kei protest he felt compelled to know why the hell the two kids inside of him was so scared of the clown. As he neared the center stage he heard a huge cheer and Genkou tighten up inside of him…

_This is how Riku felt… _Genkou said as he looked though Kyo eyes_, We are going to take them down Kyo! Right!?
_
“Right…” Kyo mumbled under his breath

“ALRGHTIE LADIES AND GENTLEMAN!! TIME FOR THE TRICK OF THE NIGHT!!” Floatsum yelled to the crowd, “THE ACT OF DISAPPERANCE OF THIS FINE GENTLE MAN!!!”

“….Lets do this…” Kyo said


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 30, 2011)

*The End of this Chapter...*

_Thok_!

_Thud_!

Date fell over in the grass, unconscious.  Kazaden was looking down at him.  "Don't worry, Date.  I'm giving you what no one else gets.  A second chance."  He lifted up his grandson and walked into the nearby mountains, carrying him to his dojo that existed amongst nature.  He continued into the washroom and laid his grandson down.  He looked down at the boy and smiled.  "That village...  Turned you into a boy drenched in hatred, in shadows.  I can help you...  I can do more than your father ever could.  I can turn you into the boy you should have been."  He retrieved a razor from his pocket and lowered it to Date's hair.

_
Ugh... my head...

Wait...  Where am I?

Who am I?_

The teenage boy rose and held his head.  He had a splitting headache, but as soon as he thought about the pain it dissipated.  He ran his fingers through his greenish tan hair, looking around.



He got to his feet and walked out of the room he was in to see a man training in the middle of a dojo.  He was beating the living shit out of some training dummies when he stopped and looked up at the boy.  "Ah, you're awake."  "Yeah...  Hey, where am I, anyway?"  The man gave a sigh.  "I knew it.  That head injury made you lose your memories."  He took a few steps closer to the boy and put a hand on his head.  "I... lost my memories?"  It made sense.  He really couldn't remember anything.  "So then I guess you saved me.  Thank you for that, I owe you a lot.  Who are you?"  The man chuckled heartily.  "Well, youngling, I am your Grandfather."  The boy looked him over.  "You aren't very old-looking..."  The man chuckled.  "I'm sorry, I forgot."  He performed a seal and a puff of smoke surrounded him.  When it was gone he was much older.



"Genjutsu, right?"  The boy surprised himself by knowing what this magic was.  The man chuckled.  "Very good!  Do you remember your name?"  The boy shook his head.  "You are Date Uchiha, my Grandson.  I'm afraid you might have lost some of your ability when you hurt yourself.  So, we're going to resume training as soon as you feel better.  You're becoming a strong fighter."  Date smiled and nodded.  "Right, Ojii-san.  Let's do it!"  He dashed toward the man to begin their training."


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She stared at the box for a few more seconds, until Koji started to speak. She wasn't sure what he meant exactly, as far as she could tell that guy was just an extremely strong guy. She looked down at the ground due to his comments. She didn't know who the man was, but Koji was partially correct. Sighing she spoke out:

"Koji before we go---I need to tell you something."

She closed her eyes, trying to keep out the thoughts of when she figured it all out.

"Koji I guess you are right, I'm not exactly a person but not because I can't die. Well to explain that, a vigerous jutsu was used on me, which most people don't survive, but if you do then you become immortal. I was one of the few in the entirety of the world to survive, but that isn't what I'm getting at."

She sighed, prepared to tell him.

"This may sound crazy, but it seems true. Apparently the only reason I was able to survive something like that, and become immortal, is becomes I come from a divine heritage. To put it in simpler words, my father was a god."


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter nine: Disappearance*

Kyo watched as Floatsum clapped his hands and soon a huge box popped up from the ground, it was blue with bright sliver stars and soon a girl came out of the box to greet him. Kyo watched as the girl danced around him and then finally leaned on him, her purple hair seemed familiar and the way she held herself like a cloud…Was sort of a reminder

Lucy??

The girl continued to dance around him until he felt a slight push causing him to stumble back into the box

_This happened to Riku! Be careful!!_ Genkou yelled before Kyo felt the ground disappear underneath his feet and he fell into a cart below him. He hit his head on the metal side and it stung, but before he could react the cart was being pulled away from where he fell! The clowns went so fast soon Kyo was in a cage with other little boys!!

He flew in an Kyo touched his head in pain, “Shit what is going on?” Kyo cursed

_He already collected enough for his sacrifice_, Genkou stated as Kyo looked around the cage to see little kids all of different ages cowering in a corner, It is way to soon!

*With Kei:
*
Soon the box closed and she couldn’t feel Kyo anymore! His happiness! His seriousness! The way everything felt was just gone!! She watched the show continue but the seriouness of this all was chewing at her. Kei tighten the grip on her dress but she could feel a warm hand on her, she looked and then small hands were wrapped around her neck

_Nee-chan…Big bro will be alright! After this we will find him for sure! _Riku tried to lighten up the mood, but this didn’t feel the empty void Kyo usually took up…

Where was he?

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

This was interesting, this guy could be a possible enemy in the future. But it seemed as though the flamboyant guy couldn’t even harm a fly if it was sprinkling rainbows out his ass, this caused Kyo to smirk and then shook his head, “My fears are none of your concern…. I can use that as a weakness Mr. Yata if I wanted to.”

“You should never give out that information…”

*Taiyou Aosuki*

She sighed as she thought about all that happened, Shin was still greaving over the death of Ryoji and Koji was now an enemy of the state. The girl was young, but when she became a ninja it was her choice to take over all responsibility of an adult. Taiyou looked around before walking over to a desk and poured up a drink, she sipped some and then offered the girl a glass

“At your age my mom had let me get my first sip of wine…It was so disgusting that I never wanted to drink it again.” Kei said as she looked at the brown liquor in the glass, “But as I got older, it became my best friend…”

She then looked at the girl, “Your teammate Koji Kazama has become an enemy of Fuzen, currently he is being hunted and will be dealt with accordingly. As for your teacher….He is greaving over a friend that was really close to him…And Zettia…We have no reports of him..”

Taiyou sat down on the couch, “Welcome to the ninja world…Leave your happiness at the door..”


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 30, 2011)

*The Training Part 1*

The doors of the dojo burst open and Grandson and Grandchild shot out of the building, sliding down the slants rock walls of the mountain.  Date smirked sideways at his grandfather, who returned with a smile.  Date launched himself off of the mountain side and flipped through handseals, his body remembering them perfectly.  "Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"  He inhaled deeply and fired down a fireball upon his grandfather, who performed an uppercut powering through the fireball.  "SHOOOORYUKEN!"  He roared, flying toward Date.  Date gave a short laugh, now he had him right where he wanted him.  "Nice try, Jiji-san!  Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku!"  He went into a rapid spinning kick, knocking away Kazaden's punch and sending him to the ground.  Date landed on the wall and resumed his slide down it, dust and pebbles flying up around him.

Kazaden dashed toward him but Date managed to slow his descent down the mountain to avoid the old man.  Date smirked as Kazaden leapt toward him and dodged the jab his grandfather aimed at him.  The two got into a flurry of punches and kicks, blocking and parrying, until they both jumped away from each other, Date down the mountain and Kazaden up the mountain.  Date turned to face his grandfather while sliding backward, performing several handseals.  "Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"  He sent another ball of flame toward his grandfather, who dodged to the side.


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2011)

*Miho*

At her age...her mom gave her, her first drink? At this age, Miho had forgotten what it was like to even have a mother. She'd been on her own longer than she could remember, but it made no difference to her. Miho didn't use her past as a crutch to gain sympathy. Miho never had the support of any of those around her before her time at the orphanage.

Though even that didn't feel the void of loneliness that was deep inside of her.

"Drinking at this age would be a disrespect to the one I have devoted my life to." Miho said bluntly as she refused the stank brown liquid in her cup. The brown haired kunochi found it downright offensive to offer one as young as her alcohol, but she honestly wasn't that surprised. Though despite all this she had learned some things from this sinful woman. Koji Kazama had become an enemy of Fuzen and left, not that she could blame him, and Shinosuke-sensei had gone to grieve a friend.

While Zettai...she had no idea where, but this short time they spent together, she knew he couldn't have gone to far. In fact she was sure he was the one who brought her in.

The older kunochi elegantly took a seat on the couch by Miho and utter with a melancholy tone of leaving her happiness at the door. A very dark way it seemed to welcome a child to the world of a shinobi, but Miho had already immersed herself in and accepted this fact.

"I've already learned to accept such things at this young age. Either way, can you tell me where Koji was last seen or heard going to?"


----------



## Piercing Light (May 31, 2011)

*Ganta*

Three days... For three days Minaki had been dragging Ganta by the roots of his hair. And yet, the entire time he just let her. No he isn't a masochistic, at least he thinks he isn't. The reason he didn't mind was because his legs really were getting tired from all the walking. So he was really just being lazy, since this way he didn't have to walk on his own feet anymore. He wouldn't tell Minaki that though, no way in hell would he tell her that. 

"There she is ...Konohagakure.."

Ganta's head was let go as Minaki announced that they had arrived. Getting to his feet he shook his head, which was enough to let it fall down perfectly in it's original position. "Are we now?.. That's good, another mile and I think I'd be bald." He remarked in a cheery tone as he patted her on the shoulder. He walked a few feet ahead of his team to see the view over Konoha. "Wow..." Ganta's full attention was suddenly drawn to the scene of the leaf village. Taking out his sketch pad and pencil he started to draw the many faces of the past Hokage' that graced the rocky foundation in the far distance. He had gotten so into it that he forgot that Koetsuji was talking, and only caught the last thing he said.

Looking back to Koetsuji he grinned. "Y-You lead the way buddy, I'll be right behind you." Total cop out, but at least it was easier this way.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji blinked and squinted as he tool in the sight of Thalia. He listened tk the words that came out of her mouth very carefully. She was born of "divine heritage" and her dad was a god. She was immortal because of a jutsu that she survived because her dad was a god making her half god, a Demi-god. Koji took in this piece to the puzzle and knowing this about her now, that she was not human. It kind of made sense and he began to bellow with laughter. He swiped his brow with disbelief.

"Wow you really are trouble personified. Thing is I like trouble, trouble makes things interesting. This means Tifa is like you too. I gotta say it's kind of makes sense.Koji really didn't know what the end game was he could not put all the pieces together as they were. His gears were turning though.

"This doesn't change anything just explains a few questions. You're still my immortal plaything.I appreciate you being open with me though."He didn't say anything to her for a moment knowing she wouldn't take kindly to his little pet name for her. 

"Let's go bail those idiots out of the inevitable trouble their in.


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Torture of the heart_

A single light hovered over the girl who was strapped to her chair. Blood poured from her fingertips while there was bruises all across her arm, and yet this was just the beginning.

"You've done well so far ... many gave in after the denailing. However, it gets better--- well, worse for you dear~" Bel chuckled as she tapped a button, releasing a mechanism from the ceiling. It held a hot iron in the shape of a three-leafed clover. 

"See, usually we ... make you _not so pure_. But you look so sweet, and I'm sure Kyo would like to get at ya' first. But I've decided to brand you ... with another torture coming after that will be a first," he smiled warmly as Lyra's skirt was lifted up. She didn't even get a chance to brace herself as the burning iron was slammed into her thigh, etching the clover in. She let out a peircing scream that cracked the glass as tears streamed from her face. 

Despite the pain, it was worth it. It had to be.

"Once that is done ..." he smirked, turning to Kei. "How about you and Lyra have a little ... skirmish? Just to see if she is worth being an angel."


*Tifa Warholic*
_Angel_
_
Alright ... calm down Tifa. It's not like he was hurt that bad ... _​ 
Tifa tried to calm herself down as she watched the debris fly around the forest, knocking down trees and creating bursts of dust. However, her silly outburst had injured Hotaru, much to her fustration. 

"Hotaru! Are you okay!?" she yelled as she stood up, brushing the dirt off her combats. He didn't reply at first as he sent a barrage of senbon towards Kora. Looks like the guy was a bit of a warrior.

"Feather Release: Angel!" she announced her technique as two angelic-like wings sprouted from her back, propelling her into the sky. Tifa could see she liked to see herself as an angel, but the reality was that she was far from that.

The woman gave a flick of her wings, sending a small gust of wind which deflected the senbon, not before releasing a dazzling display of razor-sharp feathers. 

"I got this!" Tifa proclaimed as she slid across the path, standing in front of Hotaru. She held out her fist as a lion in the form of violent flames encased her fist, letting out a growl. The feathers perished the moment they touched the fire as a concerned Tifa looked on. 

Even if she was a bit of a creep, she was troublesome. Her wings allowed her to use at _least_ basic wind techniques, while her feather techniques could easily impale them. Her speed was unmatched too, making it almost impossible to touch her. However, she was sure Tsugita could take care of that. He's probably placed a bug on her, hasn't he?
_
Right ... wind beats fire right? Or is it the other way round? I don't even remember ..._ she thought as the flaming lion on her hand still raged on. It was about time she made a move rather than just standing there. Now the dust had cleared, they could act.

"*HYAAAAAH!!*" Tifa smashed her fist into the ground, sending a large rock rising above her. Even without using chakra her natural strength was incredible. As the large rock twirled in the sky, Tifa smashed her flaming fist into it, sending the whole thing towards Kora. The rock was now on fire, meaning many things for Kora. Surely she knew if she used a wind technique, it wouldn't end well for her. Her feather's wouldn't do much, and if she used her wonderful speed they could at least predict her movements. 
*
Lyra Murasaki*
_The trick of the mind_

"Genjutsu!? P-Please ...!" Hana seemed to be panicking as she quickly weaved together a series of handseals. The enchanting Siren slowly stood up, her long cream blonde hair blowing gently in the wind. Her chest was plump and her hips were curvy. She was the dream woman of any man. But the problem was ... Hana was a woman. How would this work?

"Genjutsu: Reversal!" Hana smacked together her hands, expecting the genjutsu to change. However, it did not. Instead, the Siren simply appeared behind her, this time beginning to sing a beautiful melody. "W-Why isn't it working?!"
"I used a simple technique that you used earlier. Are you honestly telling me you haven't clocked it yet?" Lyra's voice echoed through the setting as Hana looked around desperately. At first she seemed confused, but her eyes widened as she slowly realised what Lyra had done.

"Genjutsu ... layering? You've layered the same genjutsu haven't you!? So ... *ARGH!*" Hana whipped out a kunai and stabbed the Siren in the stomach, causing the genjutsu to release. However, the blood was misplaced.

"_Where is it_?" Lyra asked with her hand out as Hana collasped to the ground with a stab wound to her stomach. Lyra had layered the genjutsu so Hana was seeing her own self inside the genjutsu. A cunning tactic used by only those who excel.

"Y-You ... defeated in genjutsu ... by a shitty genin! N-NO! I won't t-tell!" she croaked as she tried to stop the bleeding. Lyra however was having none of it.

"Fine, I'll just raid your shack. Be right back~"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 31, 2011)

*The Training Part 2*

Kazaden cocked back his hands, gathering fire elemental chakra between his palms.  A ball of flame appeared there, bright red in color and bursting with power.  "Shakunetsu Hadoken!"  The ball of fire rocketed from Kazaden's hands toward Date's feet, but Date leapt at the last second, using the explosion from the technique to propel himself upward, adding to his momentum and sending him skyrocketing.  Kazaden matched his speed and shot up after him with a single jump, aiming a powerful flying right hook toward his chest.  They were both airborne over a huge lake at the base of the mountain and were both quite high in the air, so dodging would be a difficult task.  Date had to use Kazaden's speed and power against him.  He ducked, pushing off of Kazaden's arm with his hands, and went upside down in mid-air, aiming a quick kick to his jaw.  Kazaden snapped his head back, dodging the kick.  Date planted his feet on his Ojii-san's chest and used him to stand, walking up the old man's broad, muscular chest.  He performed a front flip and aimed a double-fisted downward slam, but Kazaden grabbed his fists and yanked him forward, before planting a knee into his stomach.  Date managed to bring up his own knee and diverted the kick.  Kazaden responded by spinning and throwing him by his fists, following that up with a quick Hadoken.

Date righted himself mid-air and performed a quick series of handseals, activating his favorite jutsu.  "Katon:  Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"  He had barely had any time to cast the jutsu and the Hadoken was nearly upon him when he performed it, so the resulting explosion was awfully close.  He managed to block the brunt force of it, and it sent him flying down toward the lake.  He landed on his feet, activating his chakra and walking on water.  He was amazed at how easily his body remembered how to use his chakra, it truly was a wonder.  There was a huge splash and his Ojii-san landed powerfully on the water's surface, looking up at him.  Without a word, but sharing the same smile they rushed toward each other, aiming the same punch, a straight.  Their punches slid by each other, as Date had shifted to the side, their elbows scraping each other.  He smirked.  Kazaden had put more into his straight than Date had, so Date as the first to recover.  He spun and planted his feet into his Ojii-san's back, sending him falling forward into the water.  Date landed.  "Come on, Jiji-san, let's see what you can really do!"  He called out with a smile.


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_A medley of things_

Edie took a deep breath as she came home from her battle with Date. It was ... _emotional_ to say the least, and she couldn't help but feel a pain in her throat that was telling her to let Tifa know. But she couldn't. She couldn't break her daughter's frail heart just as it had grown. _She couldn't ..._

"Tifa dear, are you home?" she called as she took off her heels and walked through the corridor to the main room. Tifa glanced over her shoulder to see her mother walk through.
"Hey mom, where you been?" she smiled as she put down the book she was reading to go and give her mother a hug. Her clothing was contrasting to her mother's--- she was wearing her battle gear while Tifa simply had a navy-blue skirt on and a white t-shirt. She'd been spending the day at home, resting. 

"I've ... oh I've just had a bit of an argument with Date ..." she sighed as she pulled away from her daughter.
"What!? What happened!?"
"It's nothing you should concern yourself over. It was just about his dad and all ..." Edie mumbled towards the end before heading for the kitchen. Even after it had been a week or so, she was still hurting. Still hurting in her heart. It made her regret the things she said ...

_But _she still had that one thing that kept her and Hakaizen close together ... if only she could find it.

"No mom, I want to know what happened!" Tifa snapped as she followed after her mother into their large kitchen. It was just them two home with Kinzey probably visiting Sunagakure, while Len & Vaan were on their respective missions.
"No Tifa please don't--"
"Tell me!"
"I don't wan-"
"_Come on!_"
"*ENOUGH!* I said I don't want to talk about it!" Edie yelled, silencing Tifa. She stormed out of the kitchen, not even bothering to make her drink. 

"*Fine!* Be a coward!" Tifa screamed after her mother before turning away from the direction her mother went. She couldn't believe her! How could she be like this? Surely her mother knows how she feels about Date, so she should have the right to know. 

"I don't have time for this ..." Tifa muttered as she began running the water in the kitchen. She splashed it on her face, trying to wash away any sign of tears.

"I don't have time for this either ... but I still do it!" A familiar voice echoed through the kitchen as Tifa's eyes scouted the kitchen. 
"Who's the- Oh wait, it's you isn't it?" Tifa turned around, only to be greeted by Una Ell'kra standing there. In _her_ kitchen. She was right there! So fast!
"Where's your mother? You know how much I want to butcher her insides!" Una smiled gleefully as she pressed Tifa over the sink, holding her sword to her kneck. 
"G-Get off me!"
"Is she here? I can probably smell her fakeness if I take a whiff ..."
"*SHE ISN'-*" 

Tifa was cut off by a blurry blonde streak dashing past her. By the time she had turned around, she saw that Una had been tossed through the patio doors while Edie watched, a furious look on her face. 
"Get out of my house you tramp!" Edie yelled as she walked through the smashed glass, grabbing Una by the neck. "Don't ever lay a hand on my daughter *AGAIN!*"

Tifa felt slightly proud at how her mother had come to her defenses. Even when they had their arguments as seen earlier, they still had a bond, and Edie still loved her just like all her children ... well, not _all_ of them.

"Now now Edie, calm down. I only want your head---your daughter is simply a pawn!" Una chuckled as she shoved Edie's hand off her neck. Seconds later, rain began to pour over Konoha as storm clouds gathered above. This was her chance, and she was going to take it. Even if it meant destroying the whole of Konoha, she was going to kill _her_. 
"Tifa! Go and alert the ANBU that a missing-nin is in Konoha!" Edie ordered to her daughter as she got ready to face Una. 
"No mom, I'm staying right here!" 
"Don't mess me around Tifa g-" Una wasn't going to stnad around and wait. She lunged for Tifa with her sword pointed outwards, the tip sharper than ever. Edie swiftly grabbed the sword with her bare hands, sending her own chakra through to overpower Una. "*GO!!*"
"I'm not going! _No way_!" Tifa protested as she prepared to assist her mother. She wasn't going to be another cliche daughter and run away to let her mother do all the fighting. Hakaizen did that and look what happened to him ...

"Lightning Release: False Darkness!" Una opened her mouth at close range, charging up a burst of lightning near Edie's face. The doctor swiftly reacted, crouching to the ground and spinning around with her foot out to trip her up. Una jumped over her attack, before releasing the charge of lightning towards her enemy. "Got ya!"

"*Roar of the Lion's Fist!*" Tifa appeared behind Edie, her fist burning with a sparkling lion. Una was caught off guard, allowing Tifa to smash her fist into her back, sending the woman flying through the mansion they resided in. 

Tifa helped her mother up who had barely escaped injury. She could see now that her daughter wasn't weak, and she should allow her to help her in battle. But just like any other parent, she was worried for her daughter's safety. "Thank you Tifa but please- go! I don't want you getting hurt!"
"Don't sweat, I'm a medic! I'll be fi-"

"Forgot about me already?" Una smiled as she appeared behind Tifa with her sword shoved through the girl's stomach. Blood was splattered across the ground as Tifa tried to yank the sword out her stomach. 

"Now Edie, if you want me to spare your daughter than I suggest you come with me ...!"


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Ten: Empty*

Where was he?

Where was he?

Kei looked around the circus which seemed to be forever, she couldn’t feel Kyo anymore. His heart beat, his feelings, and his presences was just all gone. Kei almost felt like the world just became a horrible dark void and there was no one in it. After the circus performance Floatsum thanked all the guest for coming and things persisted…And then they released to go home…

And Kyo never came out that box…

_Nee-chan, you are scared aren’t you? _Riku asked, Kei could feel his tiny arms wrap around her waist and squeeze tightly, _We will find them…We will…_

“I hope so…” Kei said as she began to look in circus tents and around them, one of the circus tents still had the lights on…Kei felt Riku push her towards it but maybe it was her own curiosity that was telling her to go. She snuck up on the tent an peeked her head inside, it was Floatsum and his clowns…

“Ahhh I like this one…It seems he has ’more’” Kei overheard, she continued inside and snuck in and hid behind a wooden box, “It unnatural…”

Kei looked over the box and her eyes widen

KYO!!!

Kyo was in the hands of Floatsum as he looked at Kyo like a piece of gold, “Nice…Nice…” as he looked at Kyo unconscious face…He then hit Kyo with a cane causing the boy to groan, Kei held back a growl as she watched. Kyo eyes slowly open and he looked around to see the fat ring leader looking down at him, shit he was out for a minute and this what happens…Kyo looked around and notice that he was tied up…But that wasn’t what he was worried about…

What he was scared of….

Is the simple fact that he couldn’t feel Kei….

Kyo eyes widen as he snapped at the man in front of him, “WHERE THE FUCK IS MY SISTER!!!!???”

*Taiyou Aosuki*

She smiled, “He is a missing ninja…It doesn’t matter where he is…We will handle it and he will return to your team alive or in a casket..” Taiyou said as she swirled the liquid in the crystal glass, “We of Fuzen don’t have missing ninjas for the simple fact we are missings…We took an oath on the day we created this village..This is our home…Ours and ours alone..We will always know where our roots are and you never dishonor your roots. And everyone roots start here…So becoming a missing is a dishonor a huge one at that…”

“A dishonor punishable by death.” Taiyou said as she leaned back, “But as far as my birdies been telling me…They have been heading to Kumo…Last place they were was in a cave near Suna…”

Taiyou leaned forward, “Eh…You shouldn’t chase after those who do no good…” Taiyou smirked and placed the empty glass on the table, “I should take that back…When you make your mistakes and it seems like nothing ever goes well for you…Come back here and I’ll pour you up my favorite drink.”


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 31, 2011)

*The Training Part 3*

Date kept his defenses up as the water began to ripple, small waves appearing on the surface.  Kazaden shot upward out of the water, a trail of it following him.  He flip forward and began his descent toward Date.  Date jumped back and dodged the karate chop and Kazaden rose in time to block his snap kick.  He aimed a powerful right hook toward Date, but the young shinobi pivoted and brought his foot against the older man's chest, stopping him from continuing with a strong kick.  However, Kazaden's skills were not to be played with, and even when he was going easy on his grandson he had to use some force or else Date wouldn't make any progress.  He knocked Date's kick aside with his fist, which caused Date to spin around and face the other direction.  Kazaden looped an arm between Date's legs and hoisted him up, before slamming him down on the surface of the water.  However, Date had wrapped his legs around Kazaden's arm.

"Raaaaaahhhhhh!"  He placed his hands on the water and used all the strength in his legs to lift Kazaden into the air by his arm and send him flying into the water.  He released his Jiji-san's arm and rolled away from him, standing atop the surface of the lake once more.  He leaped upward, onto the branch of a grand old Oak Tree that had grown in the center of the lake.  Suddenly it started to shake.  "The Hell?"

_Under the Water_

_Shin!_

Kazaden slammed a fist into the tree, which had uprooted it.

_Shoryuken!_

With his next punch he sent it flying upward out of the water, with Date on it.

_With Date_

"What the- !?"

Suddenly the tree shot skyward, sending him up high into the air.  It was a testament to not only his grandfather's strength, but also his control.  The tree went straight up in the air, without arching.  It began to fall right back down and Date could see his Grandfather looking up at it, standing on the water's surface.  Date hid among the leaves, waiting for his opportune moment.  Using the momentum of the tree's descent to his advantage, he jumped toward his Jiji-san at the last second, performing a front flip and bring a downward kick toward the man at a blazing speed.  Kazaden leaned back and his head dodged the kick, but Date's heel slammed into his chest, sending him crashing straight downward into the murky depths.  Date landed on the surface before taking off toward the land, rolling onto the shore as a powerful explosion sounded.  The lake's water had gone down, as Kazaden had blown a huge chunk of land apart, making room for the lake to grow.  He was standing on the water, his back to Date.  His skin was a few shades darker, and his hair was red at the tips.  With a burst of a strange, red aura, he was back to his regular self.  He turned to face Date.

Date was in wonder.  "What was that, Jiji-san?"  "That was the Satsui no Hadou.  I'll be teaching you that much later.  Are you ready to continue?"  Date got to his feet and shared a smile with his grandfather.  "You know it!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro, Akina and Spike went out to start their training with their new elements and new swords. "First we praticed Kenjutsu because you have no pratice in the art of swordmanship." " I have no problem about revewing everything we have learn. The only problem that we need to know how to use the sword and compressed the element that we know so far. I was thinking we should take another trip back to konoha." "Do you justwant to check on our family or is it something else?" "The answer is unclear to me at the moment, to me we need to train har to master our training." Akina and Hakro got to the training feilds as she turned to him. "You said you did not want the reveiw, let's begin." 

Hakro nods as he watched Akina pulled her headband to cover her eyes. To Hakro in the name of Cho's training both oppents had to be blind. "Akina, I do want the reveiw in kenjutsu." Hakro pulled of his head band and wrapped it around is eyes to be blind as Akina was only hearing sound and his other sences. Akina smiled as this was going to be fun for her to help Hakro as he was going to help her. Akina unsheathed tessaiga as Hakro unsheath tokijin.

Hakro and Akina had a idea what the other was going to do as they worked with each other before. Hakro lost his footing as he was slashed by Akina's Tessaiga. "You need to keep up with your speed and strenght." "It is harder for a sight person to just randamly put a blindfold on and fight Akina.' Akina was surprised that Hakro was going by Cho's training instead of his own training at the moment. After a few hours of Kenjutsu pratice Hakro was getting the hang of it so far. "At any tme you can uncover your eyes, you are a okay sworsman yourself." Akina and Hakro was both sweating as Hakro replied, "You can past as a sensai, next we have to work alone till we get the Lightning element down for me and wind element for you." Hakro and Akina gulped dpwn some water before continueing their training.


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Angel_
> _
> Alright ... calm down Tifa. It's not like he was hurt that bad ... _
> ...


*

Kora/Hotaru

Hotaru looked at tifa in agony, cringing as he braught the green healing chakra to his chest.

Kora smirked  at them as she cocked her delicately sculpted eyebrow. "Really now, I am a tracker-nin. Tracker nin need two things. Speed of which I am unmatched, and brains in which I excel above most others" the rock was centimeters from her now. Sudenly she was above it. The rock flying harmlesly into a tree behind her, well the tree didn't think it as harmless.

She flew above them confusing them. Then Hotaru having atampted to heal his back, to find out he had a broken rib shouted. "Why have you done this Kora!" taking a look of almost pity upon him she replied. "Humans are corupt and therefore need to be exterminated" forming a singler handseal she said "Sword of wind" A gale of wind began to sweep around Tifa. If only sje knew what was to come.*


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

To no surprise, she effortlessly avoided the attack which collided with a tree. She explained that she was a tracker-nin and pretty much better than everyone, proving even more that she was a creep. 

"Sword of wind!" A gale of wind swept down towards Tifa. At first she smiled but then realised the woman's plan. Tifa had fire in her hand, so of course she was going to aim to capture Tifa in a hurricane, effectively having the girl kill herself! 

"Shit ... screw you!" Tifa cursed the ground as she deactivated her technique, while the wind technique swept her up, slicing her body before flinging her through the forest. She landed a fair distance away, and her body was aching and in some parts bleeding. 

_There's no way we can take her out ...! Looks like ... I'll have to try that ... it's worth a shot_, she thought to herself as she stood up, trying to ignore her injuries. The pain was too much, and Tifa found herself holding her breath a lot in an attempt to ignore it. If she did try to heal herself now it would take too long. What they needed right now was someone like Koji who was fast.

"*Fire Release: Twin Lion's Fist!*" Tifa yelled as she clenched her fists. Sparks bounced off her hands before forming into two lion's heads made of pure fire. 

"*Roar of the Twin Lions! HYAAAAAH!*" Tifa let out a fearsome scream as she slammed her fists into the ground, effectively creating a long gap in the ground from her spot to Kora. Of course, she could simply fly away but her technique wasn't done yet. The flames from her fist spread through the gap, before bursting out from under Kora similar to a volcano.


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Kora/Hotaru*

Smirking at the girls petty balls of fire she flew down to Hotaru, who was trying futily to heal his injuries. "Night , night Hota-kun~" she said childishly as she braught her heel cracking down on his head. The pesky one now knocked out she turned her atention to the quite one. 

Suddenly the ground below her cracked open and she once again took flight. Looking the annoying girl straight in the eye she smirked, a smug look on her face. She was preocupied and that is why she could not dodge the flames that roared from beneath her. Usualy she would, she would say but the fact is she didn't.

Feeling the fames lick the botom of her seat she made one handseal. Sudenly she erupted into a thousand feathers, each one going into a diferent direction. The featers gathered to a meeting point, just above Tifa. They began to slot together, like a jigsaw puzzle.

Firs the top right half of her body apeared "Do you realy think" ...and then to bottom left half "That pitifull attack"...bottom right "could defeat"...the last piece ME!


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

The woman dispersed into feathers, appearing above Tifa as they began to slot together like a delicate puzzle.

"Do you really think ... that pitiful attack ... could defeat ... ME?!" she asked with a tone of fury to her voice as she now appeared just above Tifa. However, before the girl even responded she had already shoved her fist into the air, releasing a stream of flames. 

"Let's wait and see."


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Kora*

Quickly flying forward, out of the way of the flames. She sighed. This was becoming boring.... time to end it.  She flew behind Tifa, the feathers in her wings reaching out. They were aiming for her ankles, wrists and waist. If they could encircle the, they would crush them unremorsefully.

" Time to end this little girl, this is what you get for playing with the big Girls"

Tifa may have super strength but Lora had seen many stronger people overpowered by her feathers.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 31, 2011)

The Warholic Residence

_Tmp.  Tmp.  Tmp._

Footsteps echoed throughout the home of the Warholic family.  A man dressed in a long coat that went down to his shins, black pants, black shoes, and a red hooded jacket under the coat entered the scene.  He had blonde hair identical to Edie's, piercing blue eyes that were more cyan and dull than Edie's deep orbs, and bags underneath his eyes.  It was clear that he hadn't been getting much sleep.  His mental health was probably questionable at best.  He looked over at Una.

"That's enough for now, I believe.  Let's wait a little bit longer before we kill them, so we can see the pain and suffering in their eyes drawn out to the fullest."



His eyes rested on Tifa for a second, before going to Edie.  A dangerous smile crossed his lips.  "Terribly sorry for the mess, I'm sure your daughter's blood will clean off nicely with a little elbow grease, don't you think?"  He took a few steps toward her and helped himself to a seat, crossing his legs and tapping his fingers on the table.  He gave a light chuckle.

"Just so we're clear, if you pull anything, Una will kill Tifa.  Your death is a common goal for us both."  He cleared his throat and looked down at his hands.  He looked back up at her with a kind of half-smile that was in no way friendly or light-hearted.

"So how have you been, Edie?  I imagine not too good.  Drinking with a man who isn't your husband, getting in arguments with dearest Date, and now this?  Well I would imagine your gullet is aching for the warm embrace of blissful oblivion, for your mind to be rotted away by so many bottles of Sake.  But... I'm afraid you will stay very much sober."

He chuckled at a personal joke, before pulling out a knife.  He flipped it around his fingers, looking at it and not Edie.  "You see what's going to happen is you're going to die.  And Tifa's going to die.  And Len is going to die.  And Vaan is going to die.  And you know what, let's make it a party.  Date is going to die as well.  All of you are going to die.  I gather you understand this?"  Without waiting for a response he continued.

"Good.  Now then.  For the million ryo question.  Why have I appeared before you, Una Ell'kra-sama as my partner in crime, threatening the very lives of your family?  What could you have possibly done to deserve this?"  He slammed the knife into the table, burying it in the wood up to the hilt.  His deadly gaze met her own.  "You abandoned me.  You left me behind, you and Hakaizen both, the child you never wanted."

He looked over at Tifa.  "My apologies, sister, I'm being terribly rude.  My name is Tatsu Uragiru.  Formerly Tatsu Uchiha-Nakano.  And I am you half-brother.  Uchiha Hakaizen and your own mother conceived me and left me on my own.  Neither of them wanted me.  It's safe for you to assume I had a rough childhood because of this, and that is because I did.  They refused me my right to have parents so that their lives weren't ruined.  As if my own life wasn't important.  Well, now I will take all of your lives."  He looked up at Edie.

"It's too bad Hakaizen's already dead as a door nail, now I won't get the pleasure of killing him as well.  Too bad.  Now then...  What were you just talking about with my little brother, Date?  Oh, yes, bravery.  Something you have none of.  Well now I'm going to give you a choice.  Which one of Tifa's legs should I cut off first?  The left or the right?  Either way, after I cut it off...  You're going to eat it.  I'm going to make you do it and I'm going to make her watch."


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Yata*

Really now, the boy was begining to become annoying. "Ha. See here's whats gonna go down. Two choices: you stay here and I crack one of your nuts,right or left, that's your choice, or you tell me what I want to know and live to be a douchebag another day. Oh, and also? I have Kunai hidden in my clothes. Mhmm. Tons, just all up in there."

He turned toward Kyo, wanting a seriuos answer. He stare bored deep into Kyo as if his forehead would sudenly explode.


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_Defeat

_Tifa panicked as the feathers aimed for her body, attempting to crush them. She quickly spun around in a circle, igniting the feathers around her by creating a minature hurricane of fire. However, Hotaru was hurt and she needed to attend to him. 

"One second Hotaru!" she cried as she stopped the technique, dashing straight for her teammate (as hard as it was to admit). She was sure the woman would chase after her, and there wasn't much she could do about it. She just hoped Tsugita had set up a trap like Aburame usually do.


*Tifa/Edie/Una LT*
_Family_ _Reunion_

Edie watched hopelessly as she couldn't do anything. If she tried anything, Tifa would be a goner. 
"Just ... stop the bleeding honey you'll be okay!" she advised as she tried to keep her daughter calm. Tifa was shaking as she put her hands on the blade, trying to push it back out. A green orb surrounded her stomach as she followed her mother's advice.

_Tmp. Tmp. Tmp._

Edie looked up to see a man arrive with beach-blonde hair and cyan blue eyes. He had a long coat on with a red hoodie underneath, paired with black trousers and shoes.

"That's enough for now, I believe. Let's wait a little bit longer before we kill them, so we can see the pain and suffering in their eyes drawn out to the fullest." He had a sickingly sly voice that made Edie shiver. Was it him? No way. He was probably dead.

"Ah, so nice of you to join us. I guess an introduction is fitting!" Una smiled as she kept a hand around Tifa's neck to stop her from escaping.

"Terribly sorry for the mess, I'm sure your daughter's blood will clean off nicely with a little elbow grease, don't you?" he quipped with a smile as he took a few steps to a seat, crossing his legs and tapping his fingers on the table. Did he know them or something.

"Oh you're too cute T-"
"Shut it Un-"
"Just so we're clear, if you pull anything, Una will kill Tifa. Your death is a common goal for us both." The man cleared his throat with a half-smile that intimidated Edie. He was getting on her nerves, and it was just moments before she would snap.

The man went on to reveal is name as Tatsu Uragiru, bastard child of Edie and Hakaizen. Tifa's eyes widened as she ignored the pain, only to hear him speak of butchering her entire family in revenge along with Una. The two seemed to have a close friendship which sickened Edie.

"I wanted to come and find you again, I did! But you're ... you're such a sick and twisted person ... Una did this to you! She's poisoned yo-"
"No Edie, you've fucked up another life as usual! You're just in denial dear!"
"Shut up Una! You only hate me because my father preferred his actual family over some whore and her bastard!"

That last sentence was one Edie should've never said. Una became enraged at what Edie said, causing her to yank her sword out of Tifa violently before tossing the blood-soaked girl on to her mother.

"Fuck it Tatsu ... let's take the chance! Vaan's next ... I can smell him ...! ARGH!" Una lunged for the two with her sword, aiming to peirce them both through the chest. Edie swiftly reacted, catching the blade before snapping it in half. At this same time, a poof of smoke burst from behind her as a clone of Edie appeared, picking up Tifa. 

"It's alright dear, I'll take care of you~" the clone whispered as it began rushing out the house to protect Tifa.
"Go after it! Kill them both!"
"I won't let you!"
"Try me!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 31, 2011)

Una hadn't even needed to speak, Tatsu had already vanished, taking off after the clone.  He wouldn't be able to catch up with even a clone of Edie's, she was just as powerful as Una said she was.  So instead he opted for stopping her dead in her tracks.  "Doton: Doryuuheki!"  A blast of mud flew from his mouth and landed where the clone was running toward.  A huge rock wall rose and stopped it.  Tatsu landed behind the clone.

"You aren't going to ever escape me, mother.  Be it the real you or a Shadow Clone, you will never escape the mistakes of your past.  And leaving me behind was one of them."  Tatsu was so close to achieving his ultimate goal.  He felt a slight nudge from something deep within him, but it was gone as soon as it came.  "Now...  Put Tifa down or I'll kill her now instead of letting you say your goodbyes!"  He flipped through handseals and slammed his palms into the ground.  "Kuchiyose!"

There was a puff of smoke and when it cleared a strange beast with lightning running along its body appeared.



It moved, disappearing in a flash and appearing directly in front of her.  It was incredibly fast.  A shockwave of electricity was released at point-blank range.  The goal was to destroy the clone and paralyze Tifa.


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Taiyou Aosuki*
> 
> She smiled, ?He is a missing ninja?It doesn?t matter where he is?We will handle it and he will return to your team alive or in a casket..? Taiyou said as she swirled the liquid in the crystal glass, ?We of Fuzen don?t have missing ninjas for the simple fact we are missings?We took an oath on the day we created this village..This is our home?Ours and ours alone..We will always know where our roots are and you never dishonor your roots. And everyone roots start here?So becoming a missing is a dishonor a huge one at that??
> 
> ...




*Zettai Hibana*
_New plans_

"And you can make mine a double." A voice from outside the window sounded as it was soon followed by the presence of the black sheep himself as he came in through the threshold, the drapes flowing behind him. "Lady Taiyou" He bowed slightly.

As he stepped in he noticed the two of them smiling, Taiyous was more of a smirk, and Miho was trying to hide hers.

"Im sorry for being gone, i had to gather a few things." He had his pack on his back, and tossed Miho her bag. "I figured this was happening so i got your things." He himself had also gotten completely dressed in his garb. He turned back to Miho. "Are you feeling well?" He asked her.

"Im better." She said after clearing her throat.

He smiled. "Well, Ill say i dont know much about Koji, what hes doing, or why he even joined our group in the first place, but all i know is if hes got business in my home village, then weve got business there too..."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro did do the handseals to make dark clouds above as he made it strike around him and Akina just trying to get the effect at the moment. Akina did do some handseals as she let the wind go as she spins her body to make it slash through Hakro's lightning attack as wind and lightning was combine only a loud sound was heard that hurt both Hakro and Akina's ears at the moment. Both of their swirds were sheath right now before adding it to it at the moment. Hakro took off his blindfold to actual see what is going to happen as the light hurt his eyes for a second. He noticed Spike was not with him he probly went home or keep their dad some company.

"We doing ok with out a sensai at the moment. Let put it to the test now Hakro." "Is it me, or we are acting like each other little by little. I just we know each other to much to even guess that would happen." "Atleast you seem me as useful than nothing at all." "I think we just found some commen ground to work together as a team." Akina smiled at her brother got serious again. Hakro unsheathed tokijin as Akina heard it as she unsheathed the tessaiga as they were going to clashed again with their sword to see what happen this time.

Hakro did the handseals while holding the tokijin as he was thought of the jutsu, _"Lightning Bolt Fang."_ He raised the tokiji to the sky as the lightning hit his swird the sword obsorb the lightning. He tried to hold the lightning in the sword with his charka to make it go around the sword itself. While Hakro was doing this Akina was doing her own thing with the tessaiga, _"Wind Release: Vacuum Wave"_ she thought. She would tried to do to copy Hakro technique. She let her chakra through the sword as the wind jutsu was release.  Hakro and Akina released their attack at each other as they charge ateach other as Akina attack was stronger than it was before she used the sword. Hakro shot the lightning at the wind attack to avoid some damage. They ran up to each other clashing swords to see what was left of their attack as another explosion happen with sound as they let go as they sheath their swords they did not said anything at the moment to cach their breath.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Eleven: Kyo*

“You have a sister!?” Floatsum asked as if he was surpised, “Is that who is sharing that beautiful body of yours?” Floatsum leaned down to touch Kyo but Kyo snapped and took the man hand in his mouth and bit down hard. Floatsum cursed and hit the boy causing him to loosen his grip on Floatsum hands. Floatsum pulled back and one of Kyo eyes turned blue…

“Ooo!!! Your eyes…You are a rare find indeeded I never saw such a blue eye before! And your red one seems like flames of a fire!”  Floatsum smiled, “I can’t wait to have you working for me!”

“Who the hell said that?!” Kyo yelled, 

Floatsum smirked, “Who said you will have a choice after I eat your soul?” 

Kyo eyes widen and he could feel Genkou shake inside of him, this man was serious! The look in his eyes was nothing of the kidding kind and Kyo knew that. Soon he looked back when he saw a girl being dragged out of the cage and being brought in front of Kyo. She screamed and struggled as the clown tossed her towards Floatsum

“Watch this…” Floatsum told Kyo, Floatsum touch the girl chest and soon something bright came wiggling out, it hurted her, it made her scream. But it made Kyo even more aware of his surroundings it was a reason he became an angel. To scream is a sign of weakness and Kyo truthfully didn’t know the girl to care about it. He watched as Floatsum ate the bright orb and lick his lips..

“Yum..” he said as he leaned down to Kyo, but when Kyo didn’t seem to care he just laughed, “OHHOHOHO!!! YOU A STRONG ONE!!!”

“Its going to be even better when I break you…”

“I am already broke…”Kyo countered 

“Kyo!!”

Kyo shot up to see Kei, his eyes widen and he smiled but instantly frowned, “KEI RUN!!!”

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo smirked and shook his head, “I don’t even like you like that to let you touch me.” Kyo said as he walked forward, “My weaknesses and my likes are none of your concern. So ignorant, you remind of a girl I met in Konaha one day… She was such a bitch but then she went on a rampage when I didn’t want to get to know her and I was hoping you was different.”

Kyo said as he gripped his sword and began to walk away but ten he turned and smirked, “And here I thought I was going to have a nice intelligent conversation..”


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Yata*

You must be the one who met Rika-chan. After encountering her I would be suprised if you had any balls left to cut off." He galnced at him healfheartedly as he continued to twirl his glass kunai "To have an inteligent conversation that would require to people with a functioning brain. Someone who isn't his mothers robot" 

He raised his hands infront of him and a large glass windmill shuriken appeared. The elaborate patern a work of art with in itself. "How about a spar?"


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Eleven: No
*
Kei couldn’t take it anymore that why she had to move from the box and when Floatsum saw her and Kyo reaction he looked sick almost like a man who was driven mad by greed. He studied her. Her figure, her eyes, her lips, everything almost came off like a true blue innocent angel. But as she stared at him almost with killer intent, he knew she was far from it.

“Kei!! Run!!! Leave!!” Kyo yelled at the top of his lung

Kei clenched her fist an ignored her older brother, “Let him go now!!!”

“And why would I do that?” Floatsum said

“Because I god damn said so…” Kei cursed as her  lighting began to build up around her body, she growled at Floatsum, “Now let him go!”

“My darlings….” Floatsum turned to his clowns, *“PACK HIM UP ON THE WAGON!”*

He turned his cane to her and Kei was thrown back by wind, she slammed into the crates behind her but she quickly got up and dodged most of his attacks that he got prepared with his cane! 
_
Nee-chan, his cane!! Go get it! _Riku yelled at her, Kei positioned her body to run and then sparks of lighting began to dance at her feet.

“Spark!” Kei said and soon she took off like lighting and she rushed at him and soon as she touched the ground she got faster and faster. Each step she took was another speedier way to get to Floatsum. Soon it didn’t even look like she wasn’t even touching the ground. She slammed her self at Floatsum who blocked her attack with his cane..

“Ohohhoho…What a feisty girl..” he smiled, “But not good enough!”

Kei felt something slam into her back

_Nee-chan! Nee-chan!!!

Nooooo!!!! Nee-chan!!!_

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo smirked, “You are a very smart talking guy and I really hate that..” Kyo  turned back around and then reached for his sword, “I guess I have to teach you a lesson on…”

“HOW TO SHUT THE FUCK UP! SPREAD YOUR WINGS PHOENIX!!!” Kyo yelled and with that moved his sword out of his sheath causing tiny long and sharp wires to attack Yata at all angles, The strings honed in and then crashed at full force at Yata.. “Never mess with an angel…”


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Yata*

"But your voice is one of the most important things you have, oh wait you don't have one. you just serve to make your mothers louder" He smiled as the threads cascaded in his direction. He obviously was a ametuar when it came to dealing with glass release users.

With a flick of his wrists the giant glass shuriken went flying towards Kyo, splitting up into smaller shuriken. 5 aiming at him 5 aiming at where he could dodge to.

Yata now concentrating on his defence forced a tiny amount of glass out of each tekenetsu that was near where he would be hit. The chakra then crystalised, small platforms all across his body. Miniscule as they were, they were in exactly the right place to defend Yata.  It was not much but it was able to stop the cables.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Burn..."Kyo commanded and soon the wires were on fire each tiny little wire was burning hotter and hotter, hot enough to metal metal and before his glass could even touch Kyo they melted before it could even touch Kyo. Kyo smirked as the wires began to twirl around like crazy and soon the flames had became a tornado coming after Yata at top speed...

The wires that were after Yata continued their pursuit of the boy and burned though his glass...

"Fire...."

And soon the wires stopped and burst into even more flames, the whole area became a flaming paradise for Kyo and a hell for any opponent..


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Yata*

The boy was good, maybe abit careless of his suroundings but good. Carefully analyzing the wires. He jamp to the side of the fire tornado. Currently his view of Kyo was blocked by flames, only the shadows of large objects beeing seen. Forming a few hand seal he inhaled a huge breathe before whispering "Hikari" amd exhaling a barrage of needles, aimed at Kyo. Hopefuly they would fly threw the flames and land on target.

"I'm alot more dangerous than I seem."


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Koji Kazama*
> 
> Koji blinked and squinted as he tool in the sight of Thalia. He listened tk the words that came out of her mouth very carefully. She was born of "divine heritage" and her dad was a god. She was immortal because of a jutsu that she survived because her dad was a god making her half god, a Demi-god. Koji took in this piece to the puzzle and knowing this about her now, that she was not human. It kind of made sense and he began to bellow with laughter. He swiped his brow with disbelief.
> 
> ...



*[Thalia]*

She rolled her eyes but as she looked at the box it suddenly shrunk to a size that could be put in her pocket. She didn't know how but it just randomly did that. She put it in her pocket so her hands were free and she looked at Koji with a smile.

"Okay then let's head off. Let's just hope we're not to late due to our detour."

She then ran off towards Sunagakure.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"This is enough playing..."Kyo mumbled to himself as he positioned himself and closed his eyes, as soon as the needles came close enough Kyo slashed with his sword which was on fire. Kyo eyes widen and his blue eye activated, he could see all! Kyo dashed forward and used the flames to propel him forward...Phoenix Tail screamed by exciting the flames all around him...

"Its over..."Kyo said as he got to the side of the boy and slashed forward, it was a long and powerful slash that extended with Kyo flames and which doubled in power with the fire of the area

"Know the power of your opponent before you attack..."Kyo warned as his eyes narrowed on the boy


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Yata*

The boy was fast, and his reflexes quick. Pre-empting the boys attack Yata crouched down. "Glass release: Protective Dome" A huge  8 inch thick dome of glass surounded Yata. Kyo's sword dug into it, usualy it would make a light mark but with the fire power it cut right through but it was stopped, centimeters away from Yata's face. The flames were put out due to the fact That Yata's chakra filled the dome. Removing his hands from the sides of the dome it shatered.

Grabbing the sword he pushed his own chakra into it, similar to how he would create glass but instead of crystalising it he left it there. Hopefully if kyo used it again there chakra's would colide and a backlash would occur.

Leaping back from kyo he smirked.


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

The battle was already taking a turn for the worst. Hotaru had been hurt and it was looking as if Tifa wasn't doing so well. When this first started, Tsugita's first impression wasn't that they had to fight but instead escape. The genin knew they had little chance at succeeding in defeating this woman.

While the battle was mostly proceeded on, Tsugita was waiting on the side as he set up his technique. With it, multiple bugs were scattered into the air, forming what looked like clouds. while Tifa and Hotaru were dealing with the woman. The reason it took so long was simply because the larger he wanted it, the longer it would take. With the amount of time that was consumed, the clouds of bugs covered most of the battlefield. 

"*Bug Rain Jutsu*"

Finally after Tifa managed to escape, Tsugita activated the jutsu, causing the rain, not regular rain, but a rain of bugs coming down on everyone. When the chakra bugs would land, they would eat the chakra from the victim, however the Aburame had given orders for them not to eat his teammate's chakra. The bugs would also eat away at the woman's white feathers and wings, trying to make them less effective and weaker.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Phoenix Tail screamed for realease as he felt Yata push his own chakra inside of him. Kyo sighed as he cut his finger and slide it on the sheath. This turned the red and sliver sword into a bright red sword, Kyo brushed back his hair and threw it in the sky, the sword glowed red and then turned into a Phoenix

Kyo smirked as the bird flew behind of him and then unleased a barrage of flaming glass at Yata


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2011)

*Kora*

So he was an abrume after all, she recogniased the bugs. She could never imagine defiling you body by filling it with bugs, it was.......barbaric. Facing the rain of bugs she ran through a string of handseals. "Great Fireball Jutsu" a huge fitre ball sprang from her mouth as she exhaled air. The resulting blast cleared a way through the bugs, she flew through this opening and looked down on the battle field. 

She made  four feather clones. Herself and the clones proceeded to turn completely into feathers. there was a rain of bugs but above them was a rain of feathers.

At the end of the barrage very few bugs were left and Kora was standing, silently in the middle of the battle field, raring for more.

*Yata*

He sighed, the boy was troublesome. with a flick of his wrist the glass returned to his power. No matter how much it was altered a glass user  glass, it was always there's, there chakra was always unique and he would put money that using it was not good for the Phoenix's Health.


He ran through another string of handseals, concentrating on the glass. "Glass release : Rain of shards" the flamong glass, the glass behind Kyou, from the shurikens and the glass which was al around Kyo, from the dome went flying towards him and the phoenix.

Some pieces, were so small they seemed to dance on the light, some were the size of your forearm, all were razor sharp.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo snapped his fingers and the bird covered  him and a huge burst of flames dominated the area and the fire that fell on the birds wings made him and Kyo stronger. Kyo turned to Yata as the bird flew up in the air and melted all the shiny lights and there was nothing left. The bird landed safely to the side of it owner and let out a powerful scream...

Kyo neared the boy in a rush,"Firework."Kyo turned into a blinding light worth of heat and power...At a close range like this...The boy should be blinded


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

_Kukukukuku_

"Okay then let's head off. Let's just hope we're not to late due to our detour."

She ran off first but Koji couldn't shake the feeling their was something bad waiting for them. They had to hurry because the fact was he and Thalia were Shouri's heavy hitters. He didn't know if Tifa could fight that well. For all he knew she could take care of herself but you are who your friends are and she was friends with that self-important Uchiha asshole. Koji didn't want to waste anymore chakra speeding back to his team, but he was fast without it. He took off running after Thalia overtaking her and increasing his pace to even more. He was sure he would be there in no time and Thalia wouldn't be that far behind.

"Those stupid herbivores just need to hold on for a little. The Viper is coming in for the save."


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 31, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "Sounds like one of the animals you have a liking to. Maybe I can find one for you, I can ask Spike he can speak any language set for for human. He can pick up any trace of any animal. You tried to get a peacock for a summioning?" To him Spike disliked Diana but some agreements witth Spike he would still do something for his best friend that included a few steaks for the next month or so. "I will get on it soon, when I know when you are in a good mood later, you have to taim it like I did with the wolves, you have to be one." He let go of her from his enbraced as he sit back in the chair in the corner.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She sighed. "I don't hate all animal. in fact i like birds. They are beautiful..well most but they are and most sing really good too. Not to sound conseded but thats like me. Pretty and loves music." she said laughing. "I mostly dislike mammals and arthropods." she said shuddering at the mention of bugs. "Arthropods should be obvious why. Mammals just annoy me. Not all but most and cats and dogs happent to be at the top of my hate list." she said looking at Spike with not disgust but disdain. She didn't like the dog but she no longer hated it though it didnt mean she would not get him back for his gift.

*Darius*

"This is fun. Just sighing about athor things." he said not wanting to sound like a kill joy. Violet sighed. So she couldn't make her see no matter what huh? That sucked. 
"Have you considered eye transplants?" she asked Akina. She wondered why she didn't do that. Violet wouldn't know what it felt though as she cannot retain injuries for long as she just liquified and then solidified to heal. She knew enough about the body to do eye transplants but still. What if it was a bloodlimit? Then you can't give them up.


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was a bit disappointed when she saw that Koji out ran her, even though she got a head start, but it didn't matter, it seemed like they were going to be there soon. As she ran she thought about the state her sister may be in, or even just the situation. Even though they had just met, she cared about her, cared more about her than any other member of her family at the moment, and she didn't want her to get hurt. She then finally made it to the gates of Sunagakure, wondering where her sister could be.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Twelve: Darling Brother*

Kei woke up to the taste of dirt in her mouth. Her eyes lazily opened to the fact of what happened and her head hurted so much, what happened? Kei opened and closed her eyes to get everything in view. And that was when she realized everything around her was just opened space. Kei jumped to a panic. Her heart almost had beat out of her chest. Where was he!?

Where was Kyo!

"Kyo!!!"Kei screamed at the top of her lungs,"Kyo!! Where are you!? Where are you Kyo!!!"Kei screamed as she got up dispite her headaching and her body feeling off...

"Kyoooo!!!"Kei screamed before she realized that she lost her own brother...She began to close her eyes and place her heart on her chest, where was he? Why couldn't she feel his heart beat? His feelings? His everything..?

She didn't want to be left alone...

She just didn't...

_Nee-chan..._Riku called out, his voice was scared but warm as if he was debating on what to say, but only thing he could do was take control of her body,_I'll take it from here Nee-chan..._

"Kyo...."Kei whispered as she got use to the darkness surrounding her...

Did she just lose her brother??

*Kyo Aosuki*

He was in a wagon as they began to ship out of town, the cage was covered by a huge blanket and their mouths were gagged. Either way, there was no stopping what was happened.Kyo begged Floatsum to let Kei live and in return he could have his soul. Genkou didn't take much arguement and was devating to leave...

it was weird being cut off by his sister....The feeling of darkness and emptyness was too much for the Aosuki...

He had no one except her and she only cared about him...

Or so he thought, he rememebered the time that he found out about her secrets with Koji but he sighed as he placed his back on the cage door...

She deserved happiness as much as he did....

But as long as it wasn't with Koji he was fine with it


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

It's the middle of the day now, the sun is still siting above the water. Above the body of water is a wide river walk. There are several people walking along the stoned path. One person of importance happens to be Setsuko Shirou, a genin of the Village Hidden in the Sin. There's no real reason for him being here, only that he is checking out the wonderful view as the gentle wind brushes across his face.

On the sides of the river walk are rails that Shirou is using to rest his arms on. His sight is only looking out to the distance as he reminiscences on the past. Even when thinking on that horrible time, the expression is that of a cold and merciless person.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

_Mew..._

Kei opened her arms to a black cat who had no collar, it smiled at her as it rubbed his head against her trying to get something like a pet out of her. Kei picked him up and he nuzzled deeper into his chest as he got comfortable, the sun was setting and this was the one place that they had a good view. It was something nice to the people of Fuzen and it was mostly everyone favorite past time...Soon as the sun set it was time to get back what she was doing..

_Mew!!! _

The cat jumped out of her hands and rushed over to the boy he knew so well, Kei turned back wards to see the so called Saint walking along side the river banks...

The cat rubbed itself against the boys leg as if greeting a long lost friend...Kei jumped down from the tree and landed on the ground

"Setsuko Shirou?"she called out hoping that she got the name right


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Just as Shirou's sights are set on the view, he hears a few steps walking by. Most likely it's another one of the villagers passing by. He has no reason to pay any mind to that person so he just looks on. It is then that he feels something soft rubbing on the side of leg. When he looks down he comes to see a familiar black cat beside him.

"I hope you've come to bring some bad luck to me for once,"

The Saint spoke to the cat that of course wouldn't be able to reply back. He only pays mind to it a bit before shifting his attention away. 

"Setsuko Shirou?"

Those words and that voice causes the hidden feline ears under his hair to spring up and reveal themselves. Of course he was unintentional, which makes him a bit annoyed. Yet that isn't the main focus here. After checking through his mind and remembering who that voice belongs to, the boy turns his head to the side and sees who he expects.

"...........Kei Aosuki.."

The Saint's eyes then look back at the view in front of him.

"What brings you here?"


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei shook her head, the boy hadn't change a bit the same stone cold person he was when she first met him. It didn't bother her at all, she needed that and no hope at all. Sphinx returned to her side and nuzzled her before pawing at her legs begging to be picked up, Kei gave in. If anything the cat had to be loved and care for more than anything else

"I should be asking you the same thing."Kei said

"It is about to turn night and usually we don't have people walking around at night unless they are causing trouble."Kei warned as she looked at him but then she looked back to the river,"But I doubt that you of all people will give me trouble.."

Kei looked back at him,"Would you now?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro did not noticed Spike walked into the room, Spike whined at Hakro. Hakro sighed as he throw a muffin at him. Spike hate it in one bite. "Everyone has a least favorite animal. My are bats, because they are rude and does not like giving any useful information. I think that is one crazy animal. Point taken from my and Spike's veiw. You already know what animal is already compared to me. I gussed you are a morning person to hear them. But they chiped through out through out the day, you tried standing still enough for them to land on yo. I guess you dislike me more because I used birds in my jutsu as well." Spike was thinking here we go again, I am always up for round with you miss priss. He sat as he scratch himself the gingle of his tag to the collar.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard what Darius was thinking as she heard Violet eye in  transplants. She was thinking if it would worth it. She touched Darius cheek as her hand drop to his chest as she did it seduce. She did not notice she did that as she stop and answer Violet. "I thought it was not my decision. I have consider that option, but I was told I had to wait I was eightteen to make that decision. I feel like half my training would not be worth anything if I had my sight back. Maybe I am just talking out of fear, but I still feel I still want to prove people who have inpairments to still to follow their own." She started crying because she did not have the comfort of her brother with her as she remembers Cho's funeral as she cried that day but feel it come back to her at this momnt as she recall that day. She wipes her tears away as she felt all the fun had gone away.


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kei shook her head, the boy hadn't change a bit the same stone cold person he was when she first met him. It didn't bother her at all, she needed that and no hope at all. Sphinx returned to her side and nuzzled her before pawing at her legs begging to be picked up, Kei gave in. If anything the cat had to be loved and care for more than anything else
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou's eyes remained forward as he listened to Kei from behind him. She still looked like the same Kei Aosuki as before. Yet, Shirou felt a little bit of a difference from her this time. He couldn't quite put his finger on what it was though. 

"The only reason I'd give you trouble is if you gave me a reason."

The genin spoke as he finally turned his gaze to her. "..I just came here to enjoy the view...This kind of peace is what I like.." Shirou said as he stopped leaning on the rail. "...So did you just come here to play with cats?"

Shirou returned the feline ears to the inside of his hair, concealing them from the outside.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei closed her eyes,"Was that a threat Setsuko Shirou?"Kei asked,"I deal with all troubles on the spot once they arrive on my plate.."

Sphinx moved in her arms not liking the killer aura Kei had around her at the moment but it kept still not wanting to touch the dirty ground. Kei looked up as the sun set and then counted how many minutes it would take her to get back to work. At this moment it was the only thing going for her. It was nice, fast, and simple

She was even getting stronger...

Kei turned to Shirou and shook her head,"When there is a job to do there is no reason for me to play with cats..."Kei said,"As soon as the moon raises in the sky it is my time to get to work."


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou*

Upon hearing Kei Aosuki asking him is that was a threat, he responded with "That depends on your actions, but that's talk between enemies. ". Shirou looked down at the girl with his silver eyes. "We're friends, are we not?" The Saint spoke to her in an almost nonchalant way.

In this setting that started to turn into a night, Shirou almost seemed to give off an aura of purity around him. It was one opposite of a killing intent.

"This work you speak of, are you doing a mission?" The boy questioned her, not knowing about her occupation.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"I choose not to answer that question."Kei countered before turning to the sky again, the cat wiggled out of her arms and jumped on the railing as it alos looked up at the sky, it almost got under Kei skin of how innocent he was the purity that radiated from him made her want to go and take up a religion, but Kei was too busy...

She turned to him,"I am an angel of Fuzen...I serve and protect Fuzen with my life and hunt down the missings that dare to disgrace us."Kei said but then she looked down as she remember who she was hunting...

But she knew that he was also waiting for the day for her to cut him down...And so be it...She will destroy anyone that gets in the way of her goal..


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> "I choose not to answer that question."Kei countered before turning to the sky again, the cat wiggled out of her arms and jumped on the railing as it alos looked up at the sky, it almost got under Kei skin of how innocent he was the purity that radiated from him made her want to go and take up a religion, but Kei was too busy...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou looked at the girl questionably upon hearing her answer. It was really odd for her to say that, perhaps something is astray as he thought. Shirou knows this  isn't the first time Kei Aosuki has been troubled, she seems to always find herself in some mishap. Really, with his own good fortune, Kei is quite misfortune. No, or is it that she just isn't strong enough, that's right Shirou is a Saint and no matter what clan Kei is from she's still a human.

"....Kei Aosuki....did I do something wrong? I was under the impression that we functioned well with each other."

The Saint spoke as he looked down at her with his silver eyes. 

"This business about being an Angel of Fuzen...that sounds dangerous. Are you sure your up to it? Kei Aosuki, do you really need to force yourself on such things?"


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei looked down and moved out the way of the Saints prying eyes, it made her uneasy as if he was trying to get deeper than he was suppose to. Kei looked away as he made a comment about her job, trying to get off the annoying subject of if they were friends or not. Kei learned long ago that she only needed her brother and she could make it in this world. 

Kei looked up at the raising moon,"I scarfice a lot to become an angel...No matter what I have to do dangerous or not..I'll give my all or even my life to see it though..."Kei said,"I am not forcing myself to anything..I choose to do the things I do..Like you do yours...My motives of doing these things should be none of your concern.."

Kei touched her heart, it was her sign of weakness as she moved away from the Saint...


----------



## Laix (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tifa/Una/Edie*

Edie's clone raced out the door, but was stopped by a mud wall. It was okay though--- she'd already closed the wound on Tifa as the young girl had stopped the bleeding by herself. However, she was unconscious and in no position to fight.

"You aren't going to ever escape me, mother. Be it the real you or a Shadow Clone, you will never escape the mistakes of your past. And leaving me behind was one of them." Tatsu taunted the clone as it began to weave a single handseal.

"Now ... Put Tifa down or I'll kill her instead of letting you say your goodbyes!" He flipped through handseals and slammed his palms into the ground. A large burst of smoke surrounded the area as a strange beast with lightning dancing along its body appeared. 

Edie could sense the new found chakra outside, and quickly grabbed Una's face before smashing it through the wall. "Summoning Technique!" Edie took blood from her arm before slapping it on the kitchen counter, releasing a burst of smoke.

"N-No ... it can't be--!" the clone was destroyed by the burst of lightning, shielding Tifa from the attack who was knocked away. But before Tatsu could lay a hand on her, Happy burst from the window and picked up Tifa before soaring off to the hospital.

"Oh, you've run off with Tifa eh? I'll butcher your cat and eat it! Soul Summoning!" Una snapped her fingers, creating a glowing orchid seal around her that began to spin like clockwork. Edie was knocked back by the seal's power, being sent smashing through her house to land just past Tatsu. Moments later, Bahamut and Una landed near them.

"It's so great for you to join us Bahamut. Tatsu's friend came to play too!" Una licked her lips with satisfaction as she knew it was over for Edie. She was strong, but she couldn't take on all four of them. "What ya gonna do now? You never even got to say goodbye to your daughter!"

"_Please_. Even Tatsu surely knows there is only one reason why he has a Soul Summoning ..." she began, wiping the blood from her face. "He got it from _me_! Una, you got it from _my_ father! _You'll_ are half-bloods! _I'm_ a full-blooded Nakano!" Edie slammed her hands on the ground, crouching down to form a pearly white seal around her. The power from just the seal made her hair float, and it could be felt from outside. 

"Wow ... I didn't think _you_ had one! Afterall, it's probably another kitty kat!" Una joked with Tatsu as she watched the explosion of chakra from Edie. They saw a burst of light shoot up to the sky, before it revealed Edie's soul summoning--- Etro. She easily dwarfed Bahamut and Tatsu's summoning, and towered over Konoha. Civillians ran away screaming as they could tell what was to ensue. Even Una was speechless.

"You think I'm joking do you!? *DO YOU?!* Hehe ..." Edie chuckled darkly to herself before standing behind Etro, who's light cast shadows across Konoha.
"Bahamut ... Leviathan right? It's been a long time since I cleansed your souls, yet you both fall so deeply ..."


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He was walking in Konaha, the air smelt shitty like always but the people still didn't mind it. He already missed his home in Fuzen where the air was crisp and clean. Where almost everyone lived in harmony with the land. Kyo almost wanted to turn tail and run back to his home but he had some business to attend to in Konaha.

They were still standing after all this...

It was almost surprising that people lived in this condition

"Interesting when one raises...Another one falls.." Kyo commented as he continued his way though Konaha


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

As ReiMei was walking through Konoha daydreaming once again he collided head on with some guy.  

Watch where your going jerk!

ReiMei's face showing frustration in the fact that he recently got out of the shower and was now on the ground probably dirtying his white jacket.

You've ruined my favorite jacket.. As he stood up he removed his white and black jacket revealing a coal black t shirt with the mayonaka crest on it.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Maybe it was the fact that he was looking around Konaha like a child who came here for the first time, but Kyo wasn't paying attention to where he was going and collided with a kid who yelled at him. Probably not knowing his position or power for that matter...

Kyo closed his eyes as he got the white shirt off the ground,"How about next time you stop day dreaming and look out where you are going and we won't have this problem."Kyo said 

He looked at the white jacket caked on with dirt,"Hmpf..."


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT
*

ReiMei growled lowly looking at this jerk that knocked him to the ground. "I don't know who you are, but you wouldn't be so smug if I kicked your ass" ReiMei barked at this strange guy.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo rolled his eyes,"Please don't give me that."Kyo warned,"I am the child of the Fuzenkagura in Fuzen...You are just another lowly person that got in my way."Kyo swept back his hair as he threw the boy jacket at him. "If you learn manners I wouldn't have mind repaying for that. But since you don't...I don't mind teaching you some."

Kyo said placing his hand on his sword, but then he relaxed,"You are such a brat...My sword doesn't even want to fight you."


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT
*

"I'm not just some person I'm ReiMei. The last Mayonaka from the royal Mayonaka clan of Hoshigakure!" ReiMei removed his Hoshi forehead protector and placed it on his forehead tying it tightly and dropping his jacket once more. Which is his sign that he's ready to fight.

"Your going to teach me manners huh? Well then what are you waiting for? Come do it!"ReiMei's headband tied on his forehead kept his bangs out of his face revealing very light grey eyes. "Your sword doesn't want to fight? Well your fist shouldn't have an objection"

ReiMei closed his eyes focusing chakra to them. "I haven't activated this in forever." ReiMei suddenly opens his eyes revealing his dojutsu. "Taijigan!" His eyes were intense the right eyes was completely black while the other was completely white.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo rolled his eyes,"Another one...How many bloodlines are out there?"Kyo question as he placed his hand on his sword and his blue eye activated,"Do you really want to fight? I am not considered the next in line for Kage for nothing?!"

Kyo eyes narrowed on the boy,"I won't hold back on you...Shrimp.."Kyo smirked


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT
*
ReiMei heavily meditated invoking his black and white chakra to make a cloak around his body. "Who are you calling a shrimp? And what do you mean by that bloodline comment?"

ReiMei's chakra swirled around him at a faster pace as he stared down the boy until the cloak was solid white and black hiding ReiMei's features. But soon afterwards he began to fall and fell straight down hitting the ground hard and his Hoshi headband flying off.  He was passed out from the strain of trying to use such a technique without experience first. 

As ReiMei laid there his chakra dissipated leaving his body there motionless but apparently breathing, which means he wasn't in any direct danger.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo was ready, his eyes glowed bright blue as he began to track the movements of the boy, but soon he watched as the boy passed out on the ground. Kyo had a huge sweat drop on his head as he went over to the boy. He threw his sword into the air turning it into a Phoenix. The phoenix looked down on the boy...

Kyo chuckled,"Can't even use your own power yet?"Kyo asked as the bird touched ReiMei with his wings healing the young lad

Kyo smiled,"You are to reckless.."Kyo laughed as he stretched...


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

*Miho*



N??ps said:


> *Zettai Hibana*
> _New plans_
> 
> 
> He smiled. "Well, Ill say i dont know much about Koji, what hes doing, or why he even joined our group in the first place, but all i know is if hes got business in my home village, then weve got business there too..."



"Then I'd suggest we start setting out now." Miho said bluntly as she headed out of the mansion, but not before turning and giving her...thanks to the owner. "We thank you Lady Taiyou." Miho said with her usual salute as both she and Zettai headed out of the mansion to prepare for their journey to Kumogakure. Though the thought of a village like Kumogakure being taken over, Koji becoming a missing-nin of this village, and then Zettai revealing it was his home town...seemed to be a bit more than coincidence.

Either way, missing or not, Koji wasn't going to get away by just "Deserting them" he or their sensei.

"...I found it funny how she seemed so inclined to hunt down Koji as a missing nin. It seems very...ironic." Miho spoke aloud really to no one in particular, but she was sure Zettai would be listening anyway. "A place like this that was founded on rouges and apostates, even giving refuge to missing-nins from other villages...and she acts as if that's not a problem until one of her own betrays?..." There was more the young kunochi wanted to say about the whole thing though for now she decided to keep quiet at the moment.

Miho was very positive that in time, she would make things change for the better.

_"I truly see now god...I truly see."_


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

After a few more hours of training as Hakro and Akina was brusied and had cuts over their body as well as this intense training as finally ended. "I get your point of veiw and why you still holding off on the last operation." "Finally omeone gets it, I been holding off because I already accepted it why change it. You still don't get it we can go visit some of my friends." Hakro scensed a ANBU neared by, he was wondering if their mom was just checking up on them to see how they were. "When was the last time you saw your friends even though they are different?" "I think they are busy with the ninja world themselves, I have not see them since we left the academy."

"So you know a few more blind people, some deaf people, and some other ninjas who have other inpairments and Cho started teaching all of these ninjas." "Yeah, he did not have time to start a new part of the academy but still taught indivals in his spare time including me." "You still have some time to think about it, our mom is ready to do another operation anytime of the week.To me you would not change at all or something could happen but just take the chance. Come on I will buy you lunch from all the training we did." They walked to a restruant as Hakro thought about the academy days, oddly why would he tried to remember.

"Hakro, do you think anything can get worst with me. I know everything would be there for me but it is still scary if you keep thinking about it." "Come on you are tougher than that, for a silly operation to back you down." "You don't but yourself in my postion to see or feel how that feels deep down." She sighs as they continueing walking as they reach a restruant to order some food as they felt their training was worth while and no dissapointsments at all. Hakro back off as he know this subject was a bit sentive to Akina as well to him. To him that was not one of her goals to ever see. Akina was in her own thoughts to consider some stuff as they already order just waiting it to be ready Hakro was thinking of what to say next to Akina. Akina was thinking of a responsed or something to say to Hakro.


----------



## River Song (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kora*

The foolish child was back again, living up to his name. He had revealed the power of his attack, never a good move. "I let you live once little Mugenshi it won't happen again." With a flap of her long, elogant wings she was in front of Koji. Then she was above him."Do you really think?" she apeared in a diferent place "That a woman with my knoledge" and a diferent place "wouldn't be able to counteract a simple earth-style jutsu" sudenly she was infront of him. Her long elogant fingers already completed the handseals.

At point blank range she realesed her justu "Great Dragon Fire Technique"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

*Miho -LT- 1st Person*

Cold. Cold. Cold. Cold...So damn cold.

The word 'Cold' was the only thing that could describe this place of nothing, but cliffs, stalagmites and snow not to mention it was the only word on my mine at the moment in time. Even the cloak I was wearing a forest green wool cloak on loan from the Hokage, was really of little use in this climate, just keeping me warm enough to the point that my small body wouldn't start shaking.

So cold.

"How they survive this weather year after year is-well...I guess they could say the same of us." I thought as I continued my trail through the bitter cold and the untold amounts of snow. There had to have been unmeasurable amount snow that feel in this place, if I had to guess, a few feet had to fall at least every day or every other hour. Though despite the blistering cold, nonexistent footing, and no sign of life for miles, this place had it's own beauty to it.

It all had to do with the snow.

Truly the snow, no matter how much of it or how big of a nuisance, was just breath taking. A pure white almost like a Lily and depending on how the light hit it, a milky silver blanketed this country for yards. The look painted a picture of this place being a canvas for mother nature, the snow was her children, and she guided the snow with intricate detail to bask this place in all its beauty while at the same time letting it have a certain freedom.

This place was so beautiful and always allowed her to clear her mind.

Finally wading through the snow and coming up to a freshly paved road, my footing got much easier as I was now able to run with ease toward my destination. 

My trek through he Land of Iron was completely. Now it was time to locate the village inside of this vast wonderland of snow.

Sunepta


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Breaking Through_


_Kukukuku_

Koji crossed his arms as Kora threatened his life. He scoffed at how typical it was for the villain to threaten the life of the enemy, but in this story he was the villain as well. She flapped her wings and was in front of him in the blink of an eye, he expected nothing else from this woman but she was the inspiration for him to use his Hidokiremi like this, he was using Earth Spear and now he was unbreakable. She began talking and flitting from place to place, he couldn't keep up with her movements. He knew that he hadn't improved enough yet to keep up with her but that wasn't his aim. She was in his dimension now, where his fist held the most power, the dimension of Taijutsu where he was king.

As he was about to strike out at her with a haymaker he could see for the first time her movements, they were a blur but it was hand seals, she was preparing a jutsu. As strong as Kora was she had miscalculated.

"Great Dragon Fire Technique"

Koji remembered the last time she used a fire jutsu on him, how he went in headstrong and determined to tank the attack in a bid to land a decisive hit. This time he would do it.

DATI BUTSU

His body didn't even glow this time as his boots and scarf just appeared as he poured more chakra into his earth seal. He kicked the ground quickly heading into the dragon shaped flames of her technique. Koji powered through the flames, feeling the intense heat and sweating inside his iron shell. But he used the momentum from Earth Spear and Dirty Boots to propel through the attack taking aim at Kora. He hoped to get her by surprise as he launched a haymaker at her chest.


----------



## River Song (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kora*

Wow, his skin was strong, she thauight absent mindedly. The ony way she could espae would lead to her getting burned. Althiugh she could shed a layer of feathers it still would be painfull. Deciding on the more tactical aproach she felt the chara puls around her body.

Thump,Thump, THUMP!

Whe koji fist was inch's away from her chest, Starting from her chest her body disintagrated into feathers. They flew away into the wind. Most of them flew backwards but some flew towards Koji's mouth. The stuck to his mouth, cutting of his airways.

Looking on with a gleam of insanity was Kora, floating in the air. Her bod looked layered as all the feathers had not slotted in. They were ready to move at any moment.


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei slowly regained conciousness only to hear the guy mock him. "I-I've never useed it before..." ReiMei slowly staggered to his feet and flehmingly walked over to his headband and picked it up. "Who am I kidding? I'll never be strong enough to protect her. I'm a failure who's never going to change.. The only reason I became a ninja was to protect her, and I'm not even strong enough to maintain my powers..." ReiMei sighed picking up his jacket and slowly walking away. But before he could make it far he collapsed again.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

There was only one village in all the Land of Iron, though because the Land of Iron ran on a different set of rules than those of the shinobi nations the village wasn't a hidden village of sorts. It was just your run of the mill village with people living everyday lives without housing a military. Though there are samurai that are stationed to protect this village.

Sunepta Village.

This will be my fourth time coming to this village, but I lived him for some odd years before then. Being a nomad really did have it's perks in allowing me to have a varying amount of resources at my disposal from people I knew. One particular resource was a man, a sword smith, who lived in this village. His name was Ei Hanamura a very skilled smith who was the villages main source of income. He's made swords for all sorts of people, and he even supplies the entire samurai army with their weapons.

Running along the paved path, I keep my face hidden in my cloak in order to be protected from the bitter cold air that I fought against. It took me all of an hour before a small smoke stack came into my line of sight along with brick housing, all small some larger than others, but nothing on the level of the shinobi villages, lined up on both sides in a straight line before branching off in front of a well.

It took a while though I finally made it back.

"Sunepta village...just as quaint as I remember. Seems being a neutral country has it's benefits." I spoke to myself as my running turned into a jog and then a casual stroll as I walked into the village. The streets weren't as busy as those back in the leaf village, but there were always people on them. They greeted visitors as if they were one of their own and gave a small with a polite nod.

"Good day buddy!" A young, but gruff man with midnight black hair spoke as he passed by carrying a crate. I was met with a plethora of greetings from all the other villagers I passed by. A "Howdy do" which I didn't know people still said from a young teal haired boy, "Great day don'tcha think?" from a woman dressed in furs and many other kinds. I found myself talking more than I ever had to in my life.

Finally I had reached the end of the village. The smoke stack that seemed so far away before was now right before me and seemed to breathe out smoke at a much faster than than depicted far away. The smoke out out of a red chimney that belonged to the largest house in the village which was only about 10 feet, with a giant H plastered on a sign with an open walk way. Cautiously I walked inside, to see a lit fire and a hammer, but no one around.

"Mr. Hanamura?" I called out and was immediately given a response. "Hah! My ears must be playing a trick on me. I could have sworn I heard the voice of Aerito's rose." Aerito's rose? I hadn't heard my mothers name in so long...I had almost forgotten it. "I'll be right out." The man spoke again with a very causal tone which was then accompanied by footsteps before finally showing showing himself. The moment I laid my eye on the man I couldn't help, but look in complete awe.

_"He hasn't aged a day..."_ I thought to myself before I found my hair being ruffled by the grown man before me. "Little Miho, man, it's been years since I've seen you.  Glad to see your still looking healthy. How's your brother?" Mr. Hanamura asked. My face darkened a bit I know he was ignorant to the idea of my brothers fate, but I couldn't stop myself for being slightly angry at him. Still I quickly changed the subject hoping to avoid talking about Kira, my brother.

"Mr. Ei Hanamura." I said formally "I've come to take you up on that offer for that sword you promised me long ago. I'm here to claim it as mine."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"FUCK!!!"Koji roared as he hit nothing but feathers, he was so close to hitting her it drove him crazy she could just be gone in a storm of feathers. Soon some of these feathers homed in on Koji's mouth restricting his airway somewhat. He tried to breath through his mouth, spitting out the feathers and breathing through his nose.

"What the fuck Granny? Death by feather suffocation. You gotta come up with a more original murder method."Koji's boots began to glow as they absorbed some of the sand and dust whirling around in the wind.

*SHOUKA*

The veins around his eyes constricted and popped as the secret battle meditation technique of the Mugenshi activated. This was his Shouka. Now he was using all the gifts of his people, Earth Spear, Dirty Boots, and Shouka. The drain on his chakra was immediately noticeable he didn't have long to fight. Koji kicked the ground flitting over to his teammates and away from Kora.

"This is the old grandmother who broke my fucking arm. You guys need to create an opening for me. I'm going to smash her face with my spear."He addressed his Shouri teammates hoping they could assist him in taking down this monster.


----------



## River Song (Jun 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo Aosuki*
> 
> Kyo snapped his fingers and the bird covered  him and a huge burst of flames dominated the area and the fire that fell on the birds wings made him and Kyo stronger. Kyo turned to Yata as the bird flew up in the air and melted all the shiny lights and there was nothing left. The bird landed safely to the side of it owner and let out a powerful scream...
> 
> Kyo neared the boy in a rush,"Firework."Kyo turned into a blinding light worth of heat and power...At a close range like this...The boy should be blinded



*Yata*

_Shit_

The blinding light apeared sudenly, his eyes burning has he quickly formed a handseal. Disapearing in a puf of smoke he apeared behind Kyo. His eyes burning. Spots apearing in front of his eyes. He smirked "That will do."

Blinking multiple times he smirked. The boy was good but that attitude would get him killed. He briefely remembered Milaki, her genjutsu could put the boy in his place but she was gone now. Gone forever.

Picking up his singed checkboard he looked at Kyo, expecting him to say something.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji and Kei had went their separate ways after their little meeting. He wasn't sure how he should feel after letting her go. He could have told her everything he knew but the fact was he didn't know everything. The entire sordid affair with the Mugenshi, Shouri, and Thalia he had no answers for her just questions, questions she would no doubt try to find answers for thus putting her in even greater danger. He hated how useless he had become in regards to Kei. He had gotten stronger and it still wasn't enough, he still couldn't walk in the land of giants. Koji touched the seal on the back of his neck, it's power lay dormant for the moment but when he used it the effects were devastating.

Koji found himself wandering about the outskirts of Konoha. He needed a second before he continued onto Kumo. Once he got there more fighting would take place and it wasn't just the guys causing trouble in all the Shinobi villages there was a taskforce led by Kei Aosuki after him. And if she was after him he was sure that her guard dog brother wouldn't be far behind.

"It use to be easy. Go scour the land from rooftops pick a victim and then snkkt. They die and I go on about my business. I miss the old days in times like these, but then again. Now that I've met Thalia nothing has been boring at all." He stopped walking around once he found a clearing, a nice tranquil looking patch of land. He needed to think with no interruptions.


----------



## River Song (Jun 1, 2011)

*Rika*

She sat there, in tune with her suroundings, she didn't display it but she was a very hard working and deep person. She thaught of her battle with the Uchiha brat. His eyes surpased her, and that was not acceptable. She was too weak, she had to get stronger.

Sighing she stood up and ramed her fist into a tree, leaving a small hole. Why couldn't she be stronger. Why couldn't she show her father that she was not a little girl.

She would do anything to become stronger, to become stronger for herself, for her father, for Konoha.She heard the gentle footsteps as someone entered the clearing. He smelt of sweat and of longing.

She turned towards him, not saying anything, she wasn't in the mood to talk. Her dojutsu staring straght at him she decided someone had to break the tension.

"Who are you?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Thirteen: Reunion*
_*(Kei version)
*_
Riku was walking around in Kei?s body, she was silent, she was cold, and it look like she lost the world. Riku was silent as he followed his brothers aura. Kei was quite as she couldn?t lock on to Kyo no matter how hard she tried. She curled up in a ball in the darkness of her mind, so silent it was there. Where it was usually active?

?Why are you weak?? Riku asked, ?If I was you?I?ll try even harder??

Kei looked up at Riku who had manifested in her mind, the boy was smaller and glowing in an olive color. Kei looked down in shame as she looked at herself, she was weak angel or not she was still hoping that one day she could wake up and it was all a dream. That Koji never left her, Thalia would be waiting for her with an ice cream cone, and Kyo?Kyo would be that same over protective asshole..

?You can?t change the past??Riku said, ?If we could I?ll be home with my brother and sister.?

_Why?Why this all had to happen to me?_ Kei asked as she held herself, her body glowing in a purple light

Riku shook his head, ?Why does life happen at all? We can?t control anything that happens, the people we meet, love, or hurt. We just move on with those who choose to stay by our side?Someone been staying by your side when you were young?When you couldn?t even talk and before you even opened your eyes to this world?That is why you have a strong bond that no one can break.?

Kyo looked at herself and saw that her chest was glowing in a dim red, Kei touched it and she can instantly feel Kyo, ?Kyo??

?He will always be with you like Genkou will be with me.? Riku said opening up his arm showing the dark olive orb in his chest, ?Now try again?Try your hardest and be with the person who will never abandon you.?

?Kyo?.? Kei mumbled and soon the bright orb in her chest burst into flames, ?I am always here for you??

Kei could feel her brother and it felt nice and warm, when she opened her eyes she saw Kyo looking at her?.

?Kei?I can feel you again??

Kei smiled warmly, ?I am always with you??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*
_Unloading_

Koji wandered into the clearing expecting to be alone and instead there was a girl. She didn't say anything at first and neither did he, it was almost awkward how long they stood there. Her eyes were strange they were white with grey pupils and three bars stretching from the pupils. As he observed the abnormality she spoke.

"Who are you?"

Koji looked at the girl, she was kind of cute in spite of the thing going on with her eyes. It might unnerve some but Koji wasn't your typical guy.

"My name is Koji. Mind getting lost little girl. I was trying to find a place to think alone." He was his usual rude self despite being the one that interloped on this girl's thinking time. Koji softened up his stern stare this girl caught him at a good time. Normally he would dispose of her then go on his way.

"Ever have moments where you ask yourself why it is you're doing what you're doing. How you wish you could go to the beginning and change the way things are, but you know their isn't a jutsu for that. You have to just deal with impossible burden put on you at the same time keeping the world away from you at arm's lengths."Koji Kazama played things close to the vest but now he was unloading on a random stranger in a clearing by Konoha. Maybe he was a little more human than he cared to admit.


----------



## River Song (Jun 1, 2011)

*Rika*

She sighed, she didn't have the energy to fight with this boy, she was tired. Oh so tired. She began to walk around Koji, not in a menacing but in a drained way. She was technicaly in perfect physical condition but the weight of expectation was almost enough to make her colapse.

"I do ask myself one thing, why do I try. I keep a bitchy exterior and a tough demeanor but really there are people with beter dojutsu. People that are stronger, smarter and more beautiful. What candle do i hold to say a Uchiha or the daughter of a war hero.

I wouldn't change myself no, I would improve myself but alas no mater how hard I try there is always someone better."

"Having the blind eye has its advantage's ,yes. But I have never seen teh majesty of Konoha, the nature of Fuzen. I have never seen my own Fathers face."


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Thirteen: Reunion
(Kyo version)*

Kyo smiled weakly as he thought about what was going to happen after this, even when Kei was fine, he was scared for the future for her. Was she going to stay an angel when he was gone. When she couldn’t even protect her heart. Kyo looked at the cage he was in, with no one else, Floatsum called him special and pure. That he shouldn’t be tainted by the others soul…

He was desert while the others were main courses….

“Sick bastard…”Kyo weakly laughed, “At least Kei is alright…”

Genkou looked at him, “Do you not trust your sister?” Genkou asked, “I mean she strong just like you….Don’t you believe she can save you?”

Kyo looked down at his hand, “No…She shouldn’t get involved…She just need to know that she tried, I have no regret knowing that if I die today Kei can be saved..” Kyo nodded and closed his eyes, “I just hope she will find happiness…”

“…Pathetic!” Genkou yelled

“What was that you punk!!??” Kyo yelled as Genkou shook his head in shame

“You don’t trust her!”Genkou yelled, “She is strong! Strong enough to make her own path in life! If she tried hard enough she could be with you and save you right now! She just need someone to believe in her! Her strength! Stop doubting her and believe that she will come! Stop giving her limits!”

“…” Kyo looked down at himself, what Genkou said was true…He always thought Kei couldn’t handle certain things and that it was better if he took care of the situation even when they became angels. Kyo always looked out for her and always was behind her ready to catch her when she fell. And what was that doing for her?

Nothing…

Kyo looked away, “Kei…”

“She only wants someone to believe in her….And you can do that…” Genkou said, “Kyo, I know she is your sister but catching her when she falls isn’t going to do nothing for her one day you need to let her fall to the ground and let her get up on her own…”

“Kei….”

“Kyo…”

Kyo eyes snapped open when he felt something wrap around him, it was nice and cool, and soon all his senses were back. He could feel her…And it made him happy… 

“I can feel you again…” Kyo said as he nuzzled into the cool area of her chest

“I am always with you…”


----------



## Kenju (Jun 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kei looked down and moved out the way of the Saints prying eyes, it made her uneasy as if he was trying to get deeper than he was suppose to. Kei looked away as he made a comment about her job, trying to get off the annoying subject of if they were friends or not. Kei learned long ago that she only needed her brother and she could make it in this world.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou noticed that she chose not to answer his question yet again. The boy felt a bit uneasy about her actions. Surely she wasn't being serious about not being sure they were friends, right? This thought caused him to look down in disappointment. However, was it really all her to blame? That's right, the first time they met, Shirou imposed on the girl on how she should act. 

"...I'm sorry Kei Aosuki, it was my mistake." The Saint spoke to the girl. "It was rude of me to try to impose on you what was right and wrong...This Kei Aosuki standing in front of me is what I should accept. Because that is the way of Kei Aosuki." 

Strangely, the Saint was smiling on the inside, happy about being wrong. Perhaps not everything about him was so perfect. "I really don't know all of this of you being an 'Angel' but it seems serious. Yet, I have faith that you'll make the right choice."

"The people on the outside like me are just there to put in a bit of help when you are in trouble, most of the work relies on yourself and what you truly desire."


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Fourteen: Truth*

Kei smiled when she could find her brother, they weren’t tat far! She quickly took control over her own body again and rushed towards the feeling. She can tell, she can tell that Kyo now believed in her! To actually save him and gave Kei that rushed that nice feeling that made her almost ache inside. Riku was cheering her on in the background but there was something that was bugging her…

“Riku?” Kei called out as she ran out of Fuzen and began to travel the dirt road

Genkou smiled, “Yes nee-chan!” he smiled he was happy that she found her strength back and the happiness that lurked withen the girls heart was growing. “How may I help you?”

“What is Floatsum doing to those he kidnaps?” Kei asked as she began to jump through the trees

“….” Riku hesitated, “He is feasting on the souls of the living so he can become immortal..”

Kei stopped dead in her path, “WHAT!?”

Riku manifested himself next to her, “He forcefully pulls your soul out of your body, instant death, and then turns your body into nothing but another one of his clowns…” Riku looked down, “That what happened to me and Genkou…Our souls were ripped out but we got away…”

Kei looked at the young boy, “If your soul is not edabile…Then he turns you into a monster…”

*With Kyo:*

“You heard that big bro?” Kei asked him

Kyo closed his eyes and then thought about it for a moment, “How old is the man? He only look like 40 something.”

“We are 200 years old…” Genkou said, “We been roaming this world with out passing over for the longest…”

Kyo shot up hitting the top of the cage, “Shit!” he cursed as he relaxed back down, “200 years old!?” 

Genkou looked down, “Yep…A long time isn’t it…Floatsum has been around for the longest…”

Kyo shot up and smiled as he grasped the boy shoulder in front of him, “Don’t worry you won’t suffer anymore!”

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei looked down at the river below and then she jumped on the railing as she looked up at the stars above. The cat looked up at her as it began to weave between here steps. But Kei was balanced and she continued to move back in fourth on the rail. She turned around her hands out to keep her balance as she looked warmly to the stars..

“Stop that…” Kei said, “Its annoying when you call me Kei Aosuki…” Kei told him 

Kei sharply looked at him, “Kei! Its Kei!” she put her hands on her hips

“Desire is what moves anyone.” Kei said as she looked back on the stars, “The desire to live, to fight, to want, and to need. Those alone will push man over the edge to get what they want…”

Kei looked down at the ground, “I desire to kill a certain person….One way or another. That what pushes me along with the safety of this village,the love of my people, and my family. With that I can achieve any goal I put my mind to..”

“I can have the will to destroy the stars themselves if I tried hard enough.”


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka Konoha
*

"Kyo Aosuki I still remember that day. And I will get stronger So I can defeat you and protect her.." ReiMei clenched his fist tightly in frustration. That day... I couldn't even use the chakra cloak without passing out.. Damn you Kyo. I'm not going to take that defeat I'm going to make you see i'm not just some person. I am ReiMei Mayonaka the last Mayonaka and the future Hoshikage!" ReiMei slowly unzips his jacket and hangs it on a branch, and unties the headband from around his neck and ties it around his forehead. "So first I must master this dojutsu, and use it to show the world the Mayonaka clan is still mighty, and still strong!" As he focused chakra to his eyes the right again turned pitch black, and the left turned pure white. And ReiMei's facial expression turned intense and emotionless. "I will make everyone who has wronged my clan with this power, The Taijigan!" ReiMei charged at a nearby tree and punched it making a giant dent in it and causing a lot of leaves to fall off it. But due to ReiMei not being "balanced" The transformation doesn't last long. "I think I understand it now. This type of training will never do I can't force this I have to balance the Yin-Yang chakra that flows through me..." And with this ReiMei tied the headband back around his neck letting his hair back into his face, and putting his  jacket back on and zipping it up.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Fifthteen :By Your Side*

Soon the cart stopped and the blanket was taken over the cages, Kyo heard screams from everywhere and it almost deafened the young boy. Kyo own blanket was taken over his cage and soon he saw that he was at a cave. His eyes took in the surroundings and smell so he could send them back to Kei when she felt him again.. Floatsum jumped from the head of the cart and made his way to the back

“Oh…You don’t looked scared!” He said, “I wonder why….”

“Because I am going to whoop your ass!” Kyo smiled as his  right eye turned blue, “Just wait for it!”

Floatsum eyes widen as the boy laughed at his threating demenaor even Genkou couldn’t help but smirk at how much balls Kyo gotten from being connected from Kei, it was like he was another person, and he was ready to die a couple of minutes ago! The change was incredible.

“I am going to enjoy ripping your soul out…” Floatsum sneered rattling the cage

*“HAHAHAHAHHA!!!!”* Kyo laughed before pushing himself up against the cage, _“Do it you fat bastard~”_

*With Kei: *

Kei smirked as she felt her brothers confidence raging inside her. It gave her strength, Kei finally stopped on a branch and looked down to where the carts where. Her left eye turned red and soon she could feel Kyo fully and without blockage from anyone. Kei looked at the cave ahead and then back down to the clowns blow walking like mindless dummies…

5 mindless dummies…
5 forsaken mindless dummies that needed salvation…

And she was going to be that cleansing those poor dummies

“No one willl stop me..” Kei mumbled, *“NO ONE WILL STOP ME FROM MY GOAL!”*

Kei jumped down to the ground and pulled one of the clowns hat, making his head jerk back. Kei slammed her fist into his neck completely tearing off the head. Kei looked at the other four that was looking at her, one took out a knife as others took out razor sharp cards.

Kei touched her chest, “As long as I am by your side…”

*“I CAN DO ANYTHING!!!”*

Kei rushed in her heart pounding with the excitement of battle!


----------



## Burke (Jun 1, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana* 
_Homecoming_ (lol cliche)

"Lady Taiyou..." Zettai said as he and Miho were about to leave her presence. "I will say this... regardless of what had transpired in the time before we came, as of a few days ago, Koji was and is a ninja of the hidden leaf..." Zettais brow was furrowed, he was upset at many things at this point. "I may not be experienced, but i know what a team is, and it is up to his team and his village to return him." He turned, but the looked back. " Oh, and would you do me one thing, please, tell Shinosuke sensei i said that once hes done moping around, Miho and i are going to go be a team..." he looked rather sternly as he did a short bow, and, along with Miho, proceeded to remove himself from Fuzengakure.

Zettai was wholely angered by the news of his home village of kumokagure. He gritted his teeth and clenched his fist at the thought of whoever might be responsible for the supposed overthrow. His eyes looked lost as he thought of what had become of the well being of his clan, his aunts especially, as much as he resented HER.

"...I found it funny how she seemed so inclined to hunt down Koji as a missing nin. It seems very...ironic." Miho spoke aloud really to no one in particular, but Zettai was listening anyway. "A place like this that was founded on rouges and apostates, even giving refuge to missing-nins from other villages...and she acts as if that's not a problem until one of her own betrays?..." 

"No..." Zettai found himself suddenly saying in response... "Its must be more than that... Koji, hes no longer a ninja of Fuzengakure... it is not her concern, and she knows that." He spoke in an odd manner. "Shes a kage... whatever her intentions are... We are right in thinking that they are above our understanding."
"... Look, Miho..." He said after a time of silence. "Im kind of worried about what WE, the two of us, are doing... by definition, were abandoning our mission to go after something that is out of our comprehension... it think it will be best for us if we report what has transpired to the hokage..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 1, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "Sounds like one of the animals you have a liking to. Maybe I can find one for you, I can ask Spike he can speak any language set for for human. He can pick up any trace of any animal. You tried to get a peacock for a summioning?" To him Spike disliked Diana but some agreements witth Spike he would still do something for his best friend that included a few steaks for the next month or so. "I will get on it soon, when I know when you are in a good mood later, you have to taim it like I did with the wolves, you have to be one." He let go of her from his enbraced as he sit back in the chair in the corner.
> 
> ...





Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro did not noticed Spike walked into the room, Spike whined at Hakro. Hakro sighed as he throw a muffin at him. Spike hate it in one bite. "Everyone has a least favorite animal. My are bats, because they are rude and does not like giving any useful information. I think that is one crazy animal. Point taken from my and Spike's veiw. You already know what animal is already compared to me. I gussed you are a morning person to hear them. But they chiped through out through out the day, you tried standing still enough for them to land on yo. I guess you dislike me more because I used birds in my jutsu as well." Spike was thinking here we go again, I am always up for round with you miss priss. He sat as he scratch himself the gingle of his tag to the collar.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana narrowed her eyes. "Your right we all dislike animals of some kind but to use them for training such as target practice? Thats pretty bad though i must admit i might ue it myself. I can see myself hunting down muts and using my jutsu on them to perfect them. All dogs and cats of all sizes in fact i hope to defeat the Nibi in this village as my ultimate goal. I have a great interest in bijuu and know only 2 remain. " SHE SAID. "l will train to defeat the holders and i am working on trying to learn sealing jutsu to break the seals on them or maybe extract them." she said darkly. "After all they need to be passed on and i doubt the holders will most likely keeping them and dieing with them and i can not allow that!" she put more effort into that last part and the cups all shattered. She looked and then rebuilt them all. She must have let her powers run free for a while.

*Darius*

"I thought it was not my decision. I have consider that option, but I was told I had to wait I was eightteen to make that decision. I feel like half my training would not be worth anything if I had my sight back. Maybe I am just talking out of fear, but I still feel I still want to prove people who have inpairments to still to follow their own." he heard her say. He didn't know what to say but just nodded in understanding. Violet sighed. She was right. They both noticed her start crying. Darius didn't know what to do as he never dealt with crying. Diana just kept it  all in. Violet sighed seeing his situation and decided to help by stopping her tears. "Do you need some alone time? To many people can easdrop and i am guessing you dont want that?" Violet said. She saw people looking.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 1, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou's eyes widened a bit after hearing her complain about what to call her. Without her having to say it, those words answered his question on whether they were friends or not. Shirou looked at the girl standing on the metal rail. 

"............That's right, a desire can be a strong thing, but the thing is. Do you believe that's right?"

The Saint fully turned towards the girl with him. "If you were to desire to destroy all those stars, do you think that would be the right thing to do? Shirou questioned the girl in his solid tone of voice. 

"...This person that you want to kill.  I don't who who they are but..are you sure it's the right thing to do? Whether you believe it or not, are you willing absolutely positive? "

The boy stopped as to make sure Kei was taking all of what he said.

".........You should right Kei Ao-"

He stopped himself from saying her clan name.

".....-Kei? What I desire....is to save those that can't be saved....I know that it's right...and I'm absolutely positive on following that personal code.. "


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei smiled he sounded like a old man to her, like he was trying to lead her off a path that she had already carved herself when something had happened. Kei closed her eyes as she thought about right and wrong. And then she opened them, Sphinx made his way to her once more and Kei moved from over him...

"Nothing is right or wrong.."Kei said,"And when we start thinking it becomes it..."

Kei hoped down,"What is right to you is wrong to me...What wrong to you is right to me..."Kei explained,"As you go forward in life and meet people the idea of right and wrong becomes a grey line. It becomes something that is flexiable and a tool to judge others..."

Kei looked down on the ground,"An eye for an eye I always say.."she smirked,"I will kill the child born of the evil star and then...Maybe next life time...We can work things out."

Kei closed her eyes for a moment and then she turned sharply to Shirou

"I will destroy anything that gets in the path of my goal! The sky! The stars! The Moon and God himself will cower beneath my fist!"

Kei turned sharply to the moon,"That will happen if they get in my way...My goal.."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 1, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro and Akina was eating their meal as it was quiet it at the moment as they were just enjoying the beaty of Suna and their different ways of viewing it. "Don't let anyone put pressure on you for that last operation you have to go through." "Atleast it gives me a chance to be normal for once." "Normal is boring and you are not that at all." "So your dream is not to be the next Kazekage of Suna. That is not your dream. to me you are a male version of your mom." Hakro smirked at that as he felt Spike rub against his and Akina felt it too. "To me we have to fight for it till we are both dead or one of us comes on top."

"You can be a leader, I want to travel to help other people, I don't know where that will get me. I just feel like am getting know where." "We both go to know where as through the sands of time. We find what we would find what is more inportant to each other. Come on we still have alot of training to do before nightfall. We meet up with mom and dad for some relaxation for tommorrow." "We are one unusal team but it works. YOur crazyness with me becomes something else to feel that rush with out seeing it. Is totally something else it time to take another path that will lead us to our goals. Hakro paid for the meal as Akina got up and grab her staff.

*Hakro Ezel*

"I don't use them as targets, we work as a team to acomplished what we need to get done during the battle that we have start to the finish." Hakro gold eyes gleamed liked his mom as when she was serious about everything. Spike left the room as he went to find Cheza he was about to bite Diana and claw her. _"Atleast she does not know that the Nibi has not been in this village since he left after he got married to the kage, I will never tell Diana that I let her find out on her own."_ Hakro thought as he heard the rest of what Diana said. "That is one powerful sealed, but you have to fight me for the Ichibi. He is the one thing that was passed down in my family. Actual Akina should get him because the Ichibi protected her from dieing in the war with my mom. Akina does not want to give up the blue crystal release. I rather lose my santiy again to become crazy once again."

He had a feeling Akina needed him at the moment as he felt a tug in his heart about something. They had become closer after Cho had passed. Spike poked his snout back into the door. He and Spike had a bond as they just stared at each other and Spike took off as Spike ran down stairs and out the door to find Akina. "To me you would never beat a kage level at what level you are at now nor never." He looked out the window wondering if his sister was okay at the moment or needed him to show up or not. He got up to open the window as it felt to him to let a breeze in against his hot face.

*Akina Ezel*

"Sorry, I did not mean to cry just so many can just die with out a reason that you can do anything about it. I don't want that, I guessed I need to step out side to catch my breath for a few minutes." She tap her cane as she left the building as she sat on a bench she did not know if Darius or Violet followed her. She felt the cool breeze that past her hot face as she looked upwrd to the sky. Her mind in a daze of somany thoughts it was hard to explained or to show her feelings at the moment as she tried to calm herself. She put her hand on the third sword she had the tessaiga. _"Why, did he go dieing like that, Cho. For the better and the worst, I need to get it together and make my own decisions right here and right now. I just feel like I am only putting pressure on myself."_ She sighed as she kept her head upward towards the sky.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

Miho stood silent as she stared at the dim fire before her as it cackled every few seconds. The light from the few reflected off of Miho's eyes as she continued to stare calmly into the flames. Her eyes showed a much deeper resolve than before as if she had a renewed vigor or had finally come to an understanding about something. The more she stared at the flames it seemed the flames reacted by growing brighter and brighter with each passing second. As if her spirit was reaching out to the flames and telling them that they could burn much brighter than they were.

She truly held a warriors spirit, but something was odd. The young girl seemed much more focus just by how intently she stared at the flames. As if she came to a sudden realization.

"Well here it is dear child." Mr. Hanamura's voice broke the silence as she walked back out of his house and into his workshop. The sound of his boots echoing loudly throughout the open shop with a sound belonging to a man that should be much bigger than his size. "My finest work...this is the sword I promised that sweet timid child so long ago." Mr. Hanamura spoke with delight as he held out a magnificent midnight colored blade with crimson markings. 

"It's truly gorgeous Mr. Hanamura. I'll use it with an honor unbeknown to a normal man." Miho spoke with nothing, but great respect in every word as she reached out to grab the sword...only for Mr. Hanamura to pull it back at the last moment. "What are yo-I promised you this I know. Though I want to see if those words you speak are true." Place his thumb and index finger into his mouth Mr. Hanamura let out an ear splitting whistle that bounced off all the metallic objects in his work shop amplifying the sound.

Miho felt bewilderment on the outside, but didn't let it show on her face as the sound of footsteps squishing snow began to come from the outside of the shop. "Yea pops, you needed me for something?" A rather tall and lanky boy spoke. He was wearing a blue and red cloak that matched his father and currently had goggles on his face.

"You remember Miho, don't you Yousoke?" He said as he pointed to the young girl standing just beside him. Yousoke pulled the goggles off of his face as his eyes lit him with happiness. "Miho-chan! What brings you here by yourself...what happened to Kira?" Yousoke ask and just like before Miho quickly changed the subject. "So why did you call Yousuke for Mr. Hanamura? How does he fit into all this?" The older man gave Miho a big smile as he pulled two nearby tanto's off of his desk and threw them to Yousoke.

"I'm sure you were old enough to remember how accomplished Yousoke was with swordplay. If you can tangle with Yousuke for a set amount of time the sword is all yours."


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Sixteen: Fight or Flight*

Kyo could hear Kei outside, he could hear her heart beat, her excitement, and the way she felt. It almost made him want to go out their and fight with her! But he couldn't he was still locked up in his cage and his sword was left at home. Kyo sighed, if only he had brought it everything would have been a piece of cake.

"My darlings!?"Flaotsum called out to the clowns, everything was silent from outside, only thing Kyo could hear was the crackling sound of the fire that popped on the wall...

Floatsum turned sharply to Kyo,"You did this!? You boy!!!"he yelled

Kyo smirked,"Not me..."Kyo saw a shadowy figure coming in the cave, "Her..."

Floatsum turned around and saw Kei with one of the head of the slowns she tore off. Her eyes were glowing, radiating with power, it was almost scary....She looked over to Kyo and her facial expression did not change until a good long stare..

"I told you...."Kei purred,_"I was going to fucking kill you...."_

Kyo smirked, but Floatsum didn't like it one bit. His face squished up and his eyes became like marbles as he stared at her. This girl! This girl was a complete and utter monster!!!

And he liked it

"Wait!" Floatsum yelled at her causing her to stop, he smiled at that fact, "How about we make a deal..."

Kei eye brow went up in interested and Floatsum saw that....

"I'll release your brother and in return..."Floatsum smirked,"I get your soul..."

Kei smirked as she locked on target,_"I am going to enjoy killing you..."_

"W-w-what!!? What about your brother?!"Floatsum yeled

Kei pointed her finger behind him, showing off another clone that had unlocked Kyo from his cage. Kyo smirked

"End it here..."Kyo told her

_"With pleasure~"_


----------



## Kenju (Jun 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kei smiled he sounded like a old man to her, like he was trying to lead her off a path that she had already carved herself when something had happened. Kei closed her eyes as she thought about right and wrong. And then she opened them, Sphinx made his way to her once more and Kei moved from over him...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou simply only looked at the the girl in front of him. From what he can tell, she must have gone through more than he thought when they were apart. Of course the things she spoke of, the boy wouldn't let that go by. For some strange reason, Shirou could of sworn he saw the mark on his hand flash when the words 'child born of the evil star' were spoken. He assumed he was just imagining things.

"...So that's the path you've carved out..." His silver eyes still only remained still. "Then just as I said, I'll have to save those like you."


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei shook her head,"My path is that of a righteous one..."Kei weakly smiled at the inside joke she brought upon herself. She looked back at the stars and then sighed, if anything she would regret this later on when it done. But it was no time for seconded guessing he was waiting on her...And she was prepared to take him down...

Kei clenched her fist,"There is no saving for those who choose not to be saved..."

Kei jumped back on the railing and then sighed,"Save me...?"Kei sighed,"Do you really want to be my savior in all of this shit?"

Kei looked down at him from the railing,

"Then...Stop talking about it and do it..."Kei said as she leaned back causing her body weight to pull her down to the river below her...
*
Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter Seventeen: The Twins of Devils*


Kei made her move, she dashed forward towards Floatsum, her right fist hung back until she got close enough to Floatsum and swung hard. But he dodged and moved his face out the punch and quickly grabbed her right arm and swung her to Kyo. Kei slammed into some cages and Kyo frowned, as he turned to see if Kei was alright…

“Hohoho!!! It seems like the devil has kids…” Floatsum said

Kyo got prepared as he felt Kei get up, her body low to the ground and they already knew their battle plan. Kyo rushed in Floatsum dodged but Kei quickly caught his legs by slipping her feet under his. He feel to the ground and Kei quickly brought her leg up and crashed it into the ground beneath him. Floatsum rolled out the way and his breathing got harder

“God…” Floatsum said

“God left you along time ago~” Kei purred, “Now come….We will bring you your _salvation_..”

Kei licked her lips and Kyo rushed again but this time his fist hit the wall of the cave, Floatsum dodged yet again but the wall of the cave exploded with flames.

Kyo smiled, “Now you in hell…”

Floatsum shook in fear as the flames began to destroy the cave, “I am gonna fucking enjoy ripping out your intesines..”

_Do it Kyo!  No mercy! _Genkou yelled at Kyo and Kyo smiled and snapped his fingers, the fire began to swirl around his fist and the inner glow made Kyo look like a devil…

“…No….No…” Floatsum begged, “STAY AWAY FROM ME YOU DEVILS!!!”

Kei got slammed her hand in his hand causing Floatusm to scream, “_Devils?_…Darling…We are _angels._.” 

Kei smiled


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Pride_

Koji listened to the girl his fist clinching up tightly as he listened to this girl spout off her loser talk. He absolutely hated people like this one's that were willing to defeat themselves in their own mind before taking to the battlefield. Or letting loss do anything to add a fuel to the fire of one's own desire to be the strongest. He wanted to punch this girl red dead in the face, but...

_Kukukukuku_

"I don't know you from a hole in the fucking wall. You're some girl I stumbled upon trying to find a place to clear my head. I've known you for two minutes and you are one of the five most infuriating people I have ever met. How dare you sit there and disrespect you're heritage, I come from a clan as well. It's part of who I am and I refuse to look at any other clan as better than mine. I have respect for clans like the Uchiha or Fennikusu but I'll never give them any credit as being superior."Koji needed to calm down this girl was getting him worked up.

"You need to have faith in yourself. I've seen the nature of Fuzen and the majesty of Konoha and that's lost on me. I killed both my parents in cold blood when I was a mere child. All of that stuff will just hold you down, you need to strive to reach the height."Koji looked up to the sky taking a pause from lecturing this girl.

"I don't always win but when I lose I don't give up no matter what. If there is a wall in my way I knock it down with my fist. It is not out of pride I refuse to surrender. I do not surrender so therefore I am proud."

---

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Uchiha Shinosuke was in the thrall of the monster known as deep depression. He couldn't bring himself to shake the terrible feeling in the pit of his stomach. He had retreated to Taiyou's cellar to drink himself into oblivion. At this point he was having a miserable time, going through bottles of bourbon, bordeaux, pinot, and a bunch of other stuff he couldn't properly pronounce. 

"99 bottles of beer on the wall. 99 bottles of beer. You take one down." He proceeded to chuck the bottle against the wall with all of his mights. Shards of glass spraying the cellar. Shinosuke was literally in a hole unable to claw himself out of it. His two best friends since he was a kid had been murdered. He was sitting in his other best friends house drinking himself into a stupor. Originally he just wanted to staunch the anger that was spilling from his body, an intense heat that he couldn't control. It was his anger and it reached higher once he heard about Hakaizen. The reports on Ryoji's death didn't seem right to him, their was an element of foul play apparently but the autopsy confirmed he had a disease. Their was a kid there that exasperated the problem, an Uchiha at that.

Hakaizen's heart had been ripped from his chest and his wife was murdered as well. He left a son, Uchiha Date. Shinosuke remembered the kid when he was a little boy and now he was an orphan. All in the name of unnecessary violence. Shinosuke's sword began to glow, it was roaring trying to spur him into action.

"Is that so Fennikusuhane... I still have two sheep to lead and another one to get back don't I. I can't hide down here forever now can I old friend...


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter  Eighteen:  Monsters *

“Ugh!!” Floatsum groaned as Kei stabbed her heels though his hand, Kyo came up to Floatsum and stood over him.

“Well then is that your final words Mr. Floatsum?” Kyo smiled but then Floatsum smirked which caused Kyo to take a step back something bad was going to happen and he could feel it

“My darling rejects….Kill these people!!!” Floatsum yelled

“Kyo! Behind you!” Kei yelled as she saw a monster that almost looked like a breathing shadow, it came up behind Kyo and Kyo quickly turned around and slammed his flaming fist into the monster stomach. But soon more and more came. Kei released her heel from Floatsum hands as she got by her brother. Floatsum held his bleeding hand as more and more shadow monsters came…
_
Nee-chan! These are the rejects Floatsum threw up!! _Riku warned, Kei looked around as they began to be surrounded 

“May your souls rest in peace…” Kei mumbled as Kei began to launch a barrage of lighting attack at the monsters each one of them attacking head on, each one was fallen to the ground with Kei attacks but it was just more who took their place

“How many damn rejects did he have!?” Kyo yelled furious, “Kei! Behind me!”

Kei quickly got behind her brother and soon the flames wrapped around them creating an orb of flames and soon Kyo clunched himself as he tried to make the flaming orb bigger and bigger until soon it burst wide open the flames ravaging everywhere and everything. It blew out of the cave….

Soon all that was left was just a bit and pieces of rocks…

Kyo turned around, “Kei, are you alirght?” Kyo asked

Kei nodded, “Just fine~” She purred

Kyo smiled, “That’s good…”

*“NOT GOOD ENOUGH!”*Floatsum yelled as he placed the cane around Kei neck and began to choke her, Kyo was about to move, “I’ll snap her pretty neck!”

“Kei! Riku!” Kyou and Genkou yelled as they watched as Floatsum pulled out a soul and shove it down his mouth


----------



## Cjones (Jun 2, 2011)

*Miho*

Now traveling with Zettai the young shinobi had taken into the trees nearby Fuzen to increase their speed of travel. The original destination of Kumogakure, to find out what was happening and to locate Koji, but Zettai had brought up a good point since they set out. The both of them may have been over stepping their bounds by suddenly leaving and acting on their own. Though Shinosuke sensei suddenly disappeared they didn't have the power to just up and leave. Instead they were suppose to wait until he came back.

"...I agree we should make Konoha our first stop and report to Lady Hokage." Miho spoke after a small moment of silence. Her original plan was to report what happened after she had done what was needed to do in Kumogakure, but she didn't want to make her teammate feel uncomfortable in all this. Besides maybe seeing the Hokage could help make things better?

Quickly picking up the pace both genin arched their legs and propelled themselves high into the air and allowed them to soar through a great part of the forest and caused them to end up just outside of all the trees into a more wasteland like area. 

They would arrive in Konoha very soon.


----------



## River Song (Jun 2, 2011)

*Rika*
_Image_

Deep down in her heart she knew he was right.Sh had to respect herself before others respected her. She had to overcome people's assumptions of her, for she was not weak. She could be strong, No she WAS strong. She started to once again encircle the boy, her mind unfocused. 

She did not care what the boy had done, infact what he had done was exactly what she strived to do. Break out of the boundaries society created, to become her own person, that was is what it means to be human. 

Right now she was simply the vilage's tool. She only kissed for information. She only spoke for answers. The only thing she done for herself was fight. Fight for her own enjoyment.

A new fight was infront of her now, a fightb for her own person. A fight to break out of the shell the vilage had given her. To break out of her role.

"You are right, I must better myself but how can I do it I ask you. I am a tool, a tool for my Father, for my clan for the vilage. Above that I must break out of wgat people assume of me. I must stop being the nice obediant daughter. The tool for missions. The helpless bling girl. The common whore. I must forge my own path, a  path not set by someone else a path of my own!


For I am Rika Shiromi, I am a new person, I am My person!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"How do you join the horror club that Cho and Alis are apart of?" "I think that is only for a show, or do you really know our mom. It is just away to get to know her in a werid way." "It is not werid it is cool, to look scary and back it up with power just like that." "Sounds like another test to past, brother. I am not a horror person but I do this with you." "Where we start is going to the demon world itself." "I heared about stories about Alis going there, we are going too. We start with the caves in Suna where mom and Darashia trained at to get a clue."

"I thought they were only stories come, let's get going to the demon world of horror." They walked to the caves entrance as Hakro was getting a headache as Spike growled at him for going crazy. To Spike he always acted up when he got closed to stuff like this. "Hakro, just becareful of your emotions, it can relly hurt what we are about to get into soon." Hakro nod s he started walking deep inside the cave with Akina and Spike as it was steep slope as they got to a flat section of the cave and was smoothes out. Akina unsheath the reverse blade sword to make a marking in the caves wall. To Hakro it was good thinking.

"Where the Hell are we, set for down below Suna." "I smelled blood up ahead did everyone just comment a sacrfice or something." Hakro held his head and heard what Akina had said as they run up ahead as they to a underground lake that was filled with blood. "I feeled like we already crossed over I can tell. Akina stop me before I go crazy." "We have to maintaine it to survive what have been started, there is no turning back now."[/COLOR Hakro looke around to see other cave openings to figuer out which one to take this time with the risk of Akina and Spike this time.]


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji had come out here to get some answers for himself and now he was giving those answers to this stranger, this Rika Shiromi. He listened as she continued to degrade herself but this self-degradation had an underlying strength, like a glimmer of light was trying to poke through. In the end he heard it as she proclaimed she would be a new person her person.

"Good. I'm glad you could get something out of this random chat with a stranger." Koji was getting uneasy as she circled him, she was a pretty strange girl for the most part. Not bad looking but definitely strange.

He thought about the discussion they were having, there was not a problem with his resolve so to speak. He still had aspirations he was determined to meet but the problem was that he felt drained. Like the wind was no longer at the back of his sails. Knowing Kei was the one assigned to capture him and that Sieferoth was pulling the strings. It was terrible having to say goodbye to her, but what was the alternative. They run away together, she wouldn't leave Fuzen and he wouldn't run from any fight.

"So Rika no more loser talk riht. If you talk like that I'll have to bite you and not in a good way.. A cute little girl like you doesn't need to get bitten by a Viper like me.


----------



## River Song (Jun 2, 2011)

*Rika*
_Viper,eh!_

"Now what constitutes as being a viper. Do you have fangs, 'cause I obviusly can't see them" she joked. This boy was interesting, but even if it wasn't the viliage's orders, Rika had a natural thirst for information."Soooooo, any paticular reason your a mass murderer or is it a good hobby" she asked, as if it was serius question. What drove this boy, it was everyday a criminal tells you to buck up your ideas. 

His smell was interesting, a mix of sweat and an indescribable smell, a combonation of Autum leaves and bluebells. A fallen thing and something that survives in the worst conditions. Rika had learned  that people's smell tell you alot about them.

"So, stranger what your story?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji couldn't help but chuckle slightly about the girl's joke about not being able to see his "fangs". Her next question made him bust out in laughter just because of how bluntly she put it.

"Soooooo, any paticular reason your a mass murderer or is it a good hobby"

This Rika was a stranger someone he would probably not meet again. He felt like this was sage for some reason.

"The spirits of an evil star manifest themselves as voices in my head. At first it was them but as I went on killing it got easier and easier. Well even without the voices in my head I guess I would have still ended up this way. If you can kill one person you can kill a million. Well that's how I feel about it. Why do I do it still?"Koji crossed his arms and tapped his foot as he thought of a response as to why.

"Because I'm the Big Evil. I don't need a reason. Needless murder and violence guess what it's a reality of my world. You piss me off and I do what I want. If I want to slit your throat right now i'll do it. I am a murderer and I love doing it. The voices in my head help come up with some creative ideas for my prey. The guys really aren't that bad."She was the first person he had ever told about the voices in his head. The ones that only he heard, well their were others in his clan that had them speak to them as well but he wasn't sure if they were the same voices.

"I don't know. This is the way I've been since I was born. I don't see the right and wrong, I don't care too. I just do what I want... well not lately as much...I have two of the most dangerous ninja in the world controlling my life."


----------



## River Song (Jun 2, 2011)

*Rika*

He was laughing always a good sign. She thaught about what he said, he did what he wanted. That is what she needed to learn to do. Voices, they guided him, she had no guidance, just orders. He may be a terible person but at leat he was free. She sensed something though, the tension in his laugh. He was worried about something, mayne not at this present moment but he was worried.

His skill was obviusly fighting, her was creating jutsu, a rare talent. He took pleasure in other peoples deaths, and odd thing she admited but it kept him happy. Killing may not be her favorite thing but batle was.

Her family was suposed to be a tracking clan but she broke out of the cycle. Pushing her body to the very limits.

"We're both on the same boat then, others controling our lives but lets make a pact. A pact that our lives will change today, we will break free of other peoplles holds on us" she bit her thumb, crimson liquid oozing out of it. "We will probably never meet again but let us make a blood pact, when two people make a promise while there own blood is mixing." 

She let her blood drop onto a stone, where she hoped it would soon be joined by his.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"We're both on the same boat then, others controling our lives but lets make a pact. A pact that our lives will change today, we will break free of other peoplles holds on us" she bit her thumb, crimson liquid oozing out of it. "We will probably never meet again but let us make a blood pact, when two people make a promise while there own blood is mixing." 

He listened to her words they were nice and heartfelt she honestly believed what was coming out of her mouth. That was good it was better than how he found her, confused and dejected. He was happy he could help her find a measure of inner strength, it reminded him of Kei. When he had to literally beat the resolve into Kei this time he did it with his words. Still Rika's words stung a bit because he knew he wasn't ready to take control back. 

The World of Titans, the Giants, the Monsters, the shinobi who already rose past the precipice and had great power he still was chasing them. He wasn't ready yet but if this girl needed some reassurance that their was someone that understood her struggle, if it helped her get from under the control of the person who had a hold on her life. He would do it. Bringing his thumb to his mouth he bit down drawing blood from it. Koji squezed his thumb a little allowing his blood to mix in with Rika's.

"You know you can't say you ever met me to anyone or anything I've told you today. I don't usually spill my guts to strangers. Still I'll keep on pushing and struggling to get rid of the shackles that are on me. I'm not the submissive type. You're growing on me Rika Shiromi I don't feel like killing as much as I did when I first saw you. Thanks for listening you helped me somewhat."


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Dark Cloud
Chapter  Nineteen: Sacrifice*









​
*?Kei!!!!? *Kyo yelled as 

Kei screamed in pain as the soul was ripped out, but soon her screaming stopped and Kyo eyes widen in horror as her body fell to the ground. Kyo shook and Genkou didn?t say a word, the severity of it all was too much?Who was lost and who was saved? Floatsum ate the soul in one bite as he laughed, it made Kyo eyes widen in anger?.

Kyo grabbed Kei and held her tightly, ?Kei?Kei!?? Kyo called out as he watched as her eyes began to move

??? Kei groaned a bit before opening up her eyes, ?Kyo?? she smiled and even though Kyo hugged his sister tightly, he still felt empty..Like he lost something else. And that when he remembered that Genkou was with him?

?Riku pushed me out of the way?? Kei said weakly, ?He saved me??

_Sounds just like him?_ Genkou said weakly as he let himself drift back a bit, but then he shook his head,  _Kyo release my soul! This bastard is going to pay!_

?Gotcha?Sis you with me?!? Kyo asked, Kei quickly got up

??Always?

Floatsum laughed, ?Soooo you have two souls in you boy, just like your sister? I can?t wait to tear that on---UGGHHHHH!!!?

Kei step back almost instantly as she watched the man began to choke, Kyo smiled as he realized that Floatsum was trying to reject Riku soul! 

*?Get out of me!!!?* he yelled as he closaped on the ground trying to spit the thing up but then his whole body caught on dark flames, Kyo stepped back and his eyes narrowed as he watched the man face being pulled back by some invisible force, his eyes began to bulge and turn a bright red. 

_Kyo now!!! _Genkou yelled

?Got cha,? Kyo said as a bright orb glowed from his chest and began to form a sword

_Stab though him! _Genkou yelled at them

?But isn?t he your brother?!? Kei asked

The monster floatsum became began to yell and roar at the top of his lung

_My brother is dead?Only thing I see is that monster! Lets go! _Genkou said,_ I?ll see my brother again soon I know it_

Kei nodded and got beside Kyo, the monster looked at them and for a minute was silent until

*?RAWWWWEERRRRRRRRR!!!?*

The roar shook the whole cave

?Lets go..? Kei said


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro,Spike and Akina know this was not good at all. They heard a voice as Hakro and Spike saw these blood soak words on the wall as everyone in the cave could smell it. Hakro could not read the words writing on the cave as the light was mixed with the red light that was making a glow on the floor and walls of the cave. "Our training as just begin, which path should we take Akina?" Akina pulled out the kanata as she points it upward to spin it to tell them which direction to go. She stop her sword from spinning as it pointing down another path of the cave. "We should check that path out first then." Hakro looked in the diretion of where the kanata was pointed at.

"I wish I had more information on this world that we are in at the moment." "We don't need information, we rely on her own jutsu and what we can do." They walked down a path as they smelled something like decayed animals or something as they heard a voice that called out to go back before it happens to them. "Sounds like a fake voice to me. We will not do that we will past this test of yours." "I am not scared either, show yourself creature of gorror." To Hakro this could change themself selves to be stronger. They felt a chill as they felt hands come up from the ground to grb their feet. Hakro and Akina felt they were in a genjutsu as they tried using Kai to break out of this spell but did not work. The only way of escaping was pulling out their swords and slashing the hands as blood poured out of the hands, Hakro, Spike and Akina run to the next entrance of the cave. "Welcome to horrorville, first step before gong to Hell." Akina had shivers as she did not responed to Hakro nor Spike as she waited what was going to happen next.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
The knights standing to walls watch like hawks after the King as he speaks with this strange young boy. It's awkward for the King to allow anyone so far into his kingdom, even his friends were not permitted such access. Yet, this boy from the east who they have no knowledge of is speaking with their King so easily. They couldn't help but wonder who this child was that the king called; Shirou Setsuko.

With those silver eyes that show nothingness, yet strength, the King can't help but smile at such an expression. "As I'd hope, even in the time that has past, you haven't changed one bit....I'm not entirely sure if that is exactly a good thing, but you seem to be doing well for yourself. ...Your swordsmanship must be even greater than before I presume? " The King laying sickly in his expensive managed to speak. Even with his pale-looking face, he still manages to keep some light in there. The knights couldn't help but notice more when Shirou had entered the room. 

"Yes," 

Shirou replied simply with that, adding in a nod. The boy knew there wasn't much needed to say. Not that he ever had much to say in the first place. There were times he knew where to expand on his words and to just speak them without any added help. The second choice was commonly preferred by him. The Saint can see it, the King isn't feeling well and he's barely clinging onto the rope of life. 

The King expected the casual reply normally as he continued. "..As expected, Saraki is still a proficient  teacher for someone like you. Tell me, how is the man doing? " The King asked with another question, trying to keep his eyelids from shutting themselves. "......He is doing fine, he seems to find his time spent in Fuzen to be a comfortable one. "


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

ReiMei said:


> *ReiMei Mayonaka LT*
> 
> ReiMei slowly regained conciousness only to hear the guy mock him. "I-I've never useed it before..." ReiMei slowly staggered to his feet and flehmingly walked over to his headband and picked it up. "Who am I kidding? I'll never be strong enough to protect her. I'm a failure who's never going to change.. The only reason I became a ninja was to protect her, and I'm not even strong enough to maintain my powers..." ReiMei sighed picking up his jacket and slowly walking away. But before he could make it far he collapsed again.


*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo sighed as the boy began to fluster over his new power, it almost made him laugh even more. Kyo walked up to the boy and placed his hand on the boy head as he smiled and took out a locket, he opened the locket showing off a picture of Kei.

"See her..."Kyo said as he adjusted the picture of his sister so ReiMei could see,"She my younger sister..."

Kyo put the locket back in his pocket,"It is nice to see someone who have someone to protect, listen up and listen up well as long as you have that person...You can do anything."Kyo smiled,"You really want to protect someone..Suck up this lost and try try again, get stronger for her sake and destroy anything that dares to harm her.."

Kyo smiled warmly at the sun,"That is what I'll do for Kei over and over again..."Kyo smiled,"She gives me strength."


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 2, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kyo sighed as the boy began to fluster over his new power, it almost made him laugh even more. Kyo walked up to the boy and placed his hand on the boy head as he smiled and took out a locket, he opened the locket showing off a picture of Kei.
> 
> ...



*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei looked up to the boy. What is your name? ReiMei raised his head from the shameful hang he had it at before the inspiring words of the boy. "I haven't heard words since my father died when I was 10.." ReiMei looked to the Kyo, but this time it was different. It wasn't the look of anger or jealousy it was the look of admiration.  "I am ReiMei" The boy bowed to show his new found respect in this guy who he just met but words had such a big impact on him.


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Oi oi!"Kyo laughed,"Don't bow to me kid, you have spunk and pride and I like that keep it."

Kyo smiled the kid reminded him of him when he was younger,"My name is Kyo Aosuki, from Fuzenkagura."Kyo said,"I had actually stopped by on some important business and was about to go home."

Kyo leaned looked down at the kid,"ReiMei, you seem like the strong type."Kyo said,"It is nice to meet you."


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 2, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

The releaving words of Kyo brought a different expression to ReiMei's face, it was one of bliss, Leaving ReiMei to smile. Kyo Aosuki. I will get stronger and we will meet here again. ReiMei now dusting off his jacket and drapping it on his shoulders. But I want to ask something of you.. When ever you have free time will you help me become stronger? I want to protect her with my life. And I must become stronger. ReiMei raises his fist up and out towards Kyo. "And Promise you'll protect your sister and get stronger." ReiMei then reaching into his jacket's pocket on the inside pulls out a star shaped necklace with a picture of a girl on it. "She is the reason for my strength, without her I wouldn't be here." ReiMei then unties his headband from his neck and offers it to Kyo. "In Hoshi we exchange our headbands to a rival to signify our respect for them and when we meet again for another battle I would like to see you wearing it." 

ReiMei then bowed once more as polite gesture.


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Hey what did I say about bowing!"Kyo quickly began to rub his fist into the boy temple,"Men from Fuzen don't bow we shake!"

Kyo took the boy hand and shook it hardly before removing his head band from around his arms and placing it on ReiMei neck. It was almost big for the boy but it made Kyo smile a bit, it was strange. Kyo hated mostly all men but this kid was alright, Kyo placed his hands behind his head before smirking stupidly taking ReiMei head band and placing it around his arm.

"Coolies, we are rivals now.."Kyo said,"I will be ready anytime you come at me!"

Kyo then looked at the girl in the picture and then pat the boy head,"Oi...She is pretty cute...You know you have to protect her with all your might right!! Because who knows a devil like me can sweep her off her feet.."Kyo smirked


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kei shook her head,"My path is that of a righteous one..."Kei weakly smiled at the inside joke she brought upon herself. She looked back at the stars and then sighed, if anything she would regret this later on when it done. But it was no time for seconded guessing he was waiting on her...And she was prepared to take him down...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou frowned on her commented on her goal being a righteous one. To him, he didn't it as one that was particularly good. Yet, he can't completely say that. Shirou dosen't even know the relationship between Kei and this 'Boy born Under and Evil Star'. For some reason, the boy can't help but get a negative reaction when he thinks about this person who he dosen't even know.

Shirou snaps himself out of it, knowing that he can't trap himself in his thoughts. The Saint looked on at Kei, slowly he was starting to understand her. Right now, this isn't the Kei that was trying to reject the boy by striking him with lightning attacks. This wasn't the Kei that tried to seduce him at the top of the snowy hill. No, those were just parts of her. This the true Kei, the Kei that he wanted to see.

"......People that don't want to be saved?....If there's a child falling from the sky and dosen't want to be saved, should I just ignore that?....My answer is obvious.... "

Yes, of course he would save such a pitiful thing. 

"Then...Stop talking about it and do it..."

Once hearing those words, thoughts start to run through the mind of the isolated boy....The Stigma on the back of his hand gives him an eerie feeling...

"Fine,..."

Shirou stood completely in front of Kei. His eyes staring into hers as his face is only inches away from her's...

The stigma on the back of his hand that was given  by the Star of Purity....it's causing a reaction...

"....Kei...you don't need to bare that kind of burden....that burden of killing someone close....I'll save you from that.... "

"...This 'Child Born Under A Evil Star'.....if you truly desire to put an end to his life.....then it'll be my blade that is the cause of it..."

The only thing left was the question...

Was is because he wanted to save Kei that he came up with that answer?

or

Was it the will of the Star of Purity?


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 2, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei took the headband and tied it firmly. It was a bit large but that didn't matter to him. "No worries, I'll do everything in my power to protect her. And no way. ReiMei grinned at his new friend. 

ReiMei turningto look at the sky which was a deep baby blue. "When we meet again we shall pick up this fight where it left off." And I garantee i'll be alot stronger. I wish you luck until then Kyo and make your sister proud." 

With those last words ReiMei's body disappeared in a cloud of ink.


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei looked away as she felt his eyes on hers, why was she taking it out on him. Kei looked away but at the same each time she looked back at him, there he was with an unspoken reslove that annoyed her. It made her feel that she was still weak, that she was still counting on someone to save her from the hole Koji and Thalia dugged her...

Kei didn't want to be saved anymore...

She wanted to take all these emotions and bundle them up and throw it at the closest person...

"Stop it!"Kei finally yelled at him getting closer to his face,"You are wrong! WRONG! WRONG! WRONG!!!"

Kei shook her head wildly,"I don't need you to take on my burden!"Kei yelled,"I can do it by myself..."

Kei got up in his face to the point where she didn't care,"You and him...YOU TWO ARE JUST THE SAME!!!"Kei cried,"You think...If you just..."

Kei began to lean back and wiped the tears from her eyes,"...You think by just saying words...That I will feel better...But I don't and I never will..."Kei said,"Never..."

Kei shook her head,"I-I have to go..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 2, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*
> 
> Hakro and Akina was eating their meal as it was quiet it at the moment as they were just enjoying the beaty of Suna and their different ways of viewing it. "Don't let anyone put pressure on you for that last operation you have to go through." "Atleast it gives me a chance to be normal for once." "Normal is boring and you are not that at all." "So your dream is not to be the next Kazekage of Suna. That is not your dream. to me you are a male version of your mom." Hakro smirked at that as he felt Spike rub against his and Akina felt it too. "To me we have to fight for it till we are both dead or one of us comes on top."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana looked at him as she narrowed her eyes at him at his last comment. "Obviously my powers really are one of a kind as you seem to not know what they can do." she said as she sighed calming herself. "I was told that my powers can manipulate others to my will. I will be able to attack non physically and on a great scale. I know i cannot defeat a kage now or any ninja of that level but i will soon. Dont say i wont after all my mother is a kage and my father was a jinchuuriki so powerful blood runs through my vains. I also intend to have Violet teach me. Once i am strong i will find the Nibi and take it. The ichibi i might leave if i am still on good terms with Akina. Then i will try to see if i can release the other tailed beast." she said with excitment and a bit dark. "Thats my plan. After i free and restore Kiri using them to help." she finished.

*Darius*

Darius was looking at Violet he didn't notice Akina left. "What the where is she?" he said shocked. Violet sighed. She knew where she went but did she want then to follow or did she want some alone time? She did a few handsigns and turned into a bunch of water butterflies that scattetred to find her. One did and landed on her its wings shimmering and creating a slight rainbow in them like a prison. 
"Are you ok honey? Would you like to be alone cuz if you do then i'll leave but if you dont i'm here and if needed or wanted Darius will be here too." she said kindly. She could see this girl saw much darkness and at her age that was not right. The world was becoming soo unpure these days.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"We just went back to square one, spoiled brat. You are one dark person, You rather destroyed two people in the world that made a difference. You ever thought of doing that so many people ater the nibi and the Ichibi till their own deaths to go down to Hell. I am sick of you at the moment, I let you rest. I have to put with you if you want to move out of my cabin." Hakro sighed as he got up he needed something to do at the moment instead talking to Diana who got under his skin. He left the room as he walked back down to the first level of the cabin. _"Even though you are untouchable, you still can go down, is a question about Diana and Akina does not be on good terms because of what relaship she can get into with Darius"_ Hakro thought as he was going to his own room as he noticed Spike was on his bed. Hakro growled and Spike did not said anything but waged his tailed.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina felt something land on her shoulder as she felt for it, it seemed to be butterfly then spoke as Viole or was it Violet. "You can stay and Darius. But he needs to work on how to work with girls in this situation." She did not know but feel happyness from Violet as she cracked a smiled. She did not know where Violet was standing, "You make anyone smile, Violet it is like you are never said and that is a good thing. It bring people out of the drkness into the light." The soothing breezed also calmed her down as well as she could talk to Darius or Violet. Atleast her mind was finally sorting everything out at the moment to actual speak what was on her mind but kept her mouth shut till Violet said something else.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kei looked away as she felt his eyes on hers, why was she taking it out on him. Kei looked away but at the same each time she looked back at him, there he was with an unspoken reslove that annoyed her. It made her feel that she was still weak, that she was still counting on someone to save her from the hole Koji and Thalia dugged her...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

The casually strong Shirou didn't quite understand whatever weakness Kei had. Actually, he sometimes found it difficult to relate to normal people like her. Yet, he didn't think it would be that big of a deal whether he understood or not. However he came to the realization when she started to refuse. The genin's eyes widened as he listened to her and snapped out of it.

"..Kei.." Shirou looked at her in a bit of a shock. It wasn't long though that his expression was returned back to one of a stone figure. Why..why did he say that, surely there's a difference between a weak person that dosen't want to be saved and a strong person that dosen't want to be saved. Why didn't he think of that?

The Saint grabbed onto her hand before she tried to leave. "....Wait....I wasn't in my right mind...you...your strong...I know that...but your heart......it's weak...I can see that." he spoke to this girl who was strong but yet weak.

"...That's why the thing I want to save is your heart....That's where all of it lies.. "


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 2, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "We just went back to square one, spoiled brat. You are one dark person, You rather destroyed two people in the world that made a difference. You ever thought of doing that so many people ater the nibi and the Ichibi till their own deaths to go down to Hell. I am sick of you at the moment, I let you rest. I have to put with you if you want to move out of my cabin." Hakro sighed as he got up he needed something to do at the moment instead talking to Diana who got under his skin. He left the room as he walked back down to the first level of the cabin. _"Even though you are untouchable, you still can go down, is a question about Diana and Akina does not be on good terms because of what relaship she can get into with Darius"_ Hakro thought as he was going to his own room as he noticed Spike was on his bed. Hakro growled and Spike did not said anything but waged his tailed.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana smiled as he left her to her own thoughts. Spioled? Yea she was as well as a little dark. Did she care about the loved ones of Nibi? Nope as she knew he was from this village currently and she did not care who's lives she ruined here as they ruined hers. She was sure she would get them. All bijuu had no host these days and she would make sure to free the other two imprisoned. She would try to find a way to keep Akina alive but she made no promise. Her village needed the bijuu more anyway. It was destroyed and they needed the extra military power. "Useless boy. A ninja deos not think of feelings when slaying his  or her enemy except their own village. Thats what i am doing and thats what the wretched kage of this vilage did upon takeing my home. I care nothing or her people." she said as she got up and left the cabin to find Darius and Violet.

*Darius*

Where had Violet gone? Now he was all alone Great what was he supposed to do? Sit here and wait till they got back? Girls were more trouble than they are worth sometimes. He then was comsumed by water.
Violet laughed. "Yes Darius is crappywith girs but its not like he had much experience with them. Diana and his mom were the only ones he knew back home. Ofcoarse his skills are crappy with them." she said cheerfull. "And thank you but i just say what i mean though i can be dark sometimes but who isn't? A Kage has to be." The water butterfly expelled Darius who was wet and groggy. "My my my look who is here? "Violet said as she reformed herself.

*Solidad LT*

Soldid searched and searched and nothing. Ni stupid cat. How was she supposed to find it? Was it a ninja cat or something? She tried the scent thing but it left it everywhere and her scent tracking wasn't all that good in the first place. She thought for a moment and wondered where would a cat go. The fish market? Deos this place have one?
"Ofcoarse it deos any and every village deos!" she said as she skipped to the place taking her time seeing as the mission was in the bag anyway. Why hurry to gauranteed victory? She would enjoy the sights before her concert started and she had to sing.


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Setsuko Shirou LT*
> "...That's why the thing I want to save is your heart....That's where all of it lies.. "



*Kei Aosuki LT*

She stopped and then looked down on the ground, as the tears build up in her eyes. Each one threating to fall, she didn't cry, she didn't cry once when Koji left her, and yet here she was on the verge of tears. The tear fell to the ground and that when Kei was shock, she was already crying...

She smiled at the ground,"My heart?"Kei asked,"That thing has been broken and torn to pieces along time ago..."

Kei let her tears fall willingly, why stop what was happening right about, why try to deny the fact that Shirou was right, and why run from it anymore...

"Just give up..."Kei commanded,"AS THE CHILD OF THE FUZENKAGURA I COMMAND YOU TO GIVE UP!!!"Kei screamed loudly

Kei quickly turned around to him,"Please.....Please..."Kei begged,"...Give up.."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro noticed that Diana had left, atleast he lead her on about Akina. Alis my mom still had the Ichibi. He do some handseals as he summoned a black crow that was from his ninjutsu. First he wrote down everything in a secret code in his gothic style words. He sealed it the only people who could open itwas kage level and sent it off to Suna to the kazekage herself. _"Maybe I am a trated to everyone set to my own pack that I cinsidered. Here is something Ichibi is free I doubt he would go under any military orders again. I guessed Akina had to suffer as well as the guy she likes could up breaking her heart."_ He left the cabin to go find Spike and Akina, for something in his mind that he read from Cho's books in the past.

*Akina Ezel*

"I feel like I am crappy with boys as well, maybe I can help him with it or become his girlfriend." She kept her warm smile as she blushed when Darius showed up wet and groggy. She walked over to Darius as she blushed as thought he heard what she just said. "If you are tired we can find a place to rest for awhile if you want." She looked back over at Violet and said, "Everyone has a nice and a bad side when they show it." She did not want to keep smiling as she handed Darius her jacket for him to dry of, but thought he was used getting hit by water. She was back in a good mood as she tried to forget her troubles at the moment to bring back the cheerful spirit of the night.


----------



## Burke (Jun 2, 2011)

*Zettai Hibana*
_Inquiry_

The two of them, Zettai and Miho, had been on their way at a considerable speed for quite some time now. What was once the dense forest of Fuzenkagure was now replaced with the expansive wasteland that had, in more recent years, dominated the landscape of what surrounded the world hub known as Konohagakure.

For the most part, the two of them had remained silent for the trip between villages. To be honest, Zettai was not entirely sure why the two of them had not taken the trains,  he wasnt even sure of where his sensei was at a time like this. Those burning questions aside, there too were questions Zettai had for Miho. Personal questions. He had not known her for very long, but he knew they would be teammates for a while.

"Miho.." He started off to get her attention. "I had been wondering,... since theres still a while before we get to the village... i was wondering about you." he followed with, "I mean, you said your not from konoha, so, where are you from? What did you do before Konoha?"


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> She stopped and then looked down on the ground, as the tears build up in her eyes. Each one threating to fall, she didn't cry, she didn't cry once when Koji left her, and yet here she was on the verge of tears. The tear fell to the ground and that when Kei was shock, she was already crying...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou's eyes didn't turn away. His only sight was the girl in front of him. The girl that faced many difficulties and challenges. Trying her hardest to make it through.

When the opportunity to give up was given to him, he simply kept silent...

"....Do you remember when you told me to give up the first time we met?.........My answer is still the same,"

Shirou's arms wrapped around the girl's body and pulled her into his chest.

"......I won't leave you," He wholeheartedly said.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 2, 2011)

*Miho*

The growing quietness between the two was something Miho needed at the moment. They were now running at a considerable speed through the empty wasteland that now made up the vast majority of the area leading to Konoha. There were barely, if any at all, tree's left that once made up its lush forest. All that was left was nothing, but dead dirt and sand. Though what could one expect of a village the size of Konoha? It was always the largest of the hidden villages and as times change along with a ever growing population the need for supply and demand rose.

So of course the most logical thing to do would be to turn to the very rich and abundant amount of resources that the forest and it's hidden wanders offered to meet such demands. 

Still, Miho often wondered what Konoha must have looked like in the past when this barren wasteland was once full of ever growing life.

"Miho.."

Hearing her name being called by Zettai, Miho turned her head to the side in acknowledgement to let him know he had her attention. Though the patch over her left up covered up the majority of her face leaving it in obscurity. _"What exactly could he want?"_ She pondered slightly interested in his tone of voice as he said her name.

"I had been wondering,... since theres still a while before we get to the village... i was wondering about you." He paused, but then followed with, "I mean, you said your not from konoha, so, where are you from? What did you do before Konoha?"

"Just what would that knowledge do for you?" She retorted bluntly. Zettai just responded with a very casual "Hmmm." Seeming to not really want to push the matter if she didn't want to speak of her past.

_"You could learn to speak a bit more you know? That's why Kimiko and I are here. To Listen"_

Words of a friend she hadn't seen in so long, Daisuke, echoed in her mind. Maybe it would help her to speak a little about her past? Nah...though she would give him the common courtesy of answering his question with the basics.

"I have no idea were I was originally born. I...lived in an orphanage two years prior to coming to Konoha and before then I was a nomad. So I can say I've done a lot of things for someone my age."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 3, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission*

Sakurai began to walk out of the leaf village towards his new mission. It seemed that his absence of his ninja duties were due to a mishap in paper work. He had to wasted a couple of months doing paper work to be able to make up the mistake. *"I will have to make myself so much stronger and work that much harder in order to bring back my honor as a ninja."*

Sakurai flipped out his envelop that carried the man's photograph and Sakurai raised it up to eye level at the rendezvous point. It took about thirty minutes to find his client. *"Are you Hatsouki?"* Hatsouki stood up and raised his hands and lazily moved them about as he spoke. "Like, names are superficial man. The man makes us have names in order to live. Its the man who is in control... Yeah." Sakurai looked down at the photo and in his thoughts he knew this is what he deserved for messing up in paperwork.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo
Dark Cloud
Chapter Twenty: Mastermind*

*“AHHHHH!!!”*

The battle scream from the young Aosuki male as he rushed into battle with the shadowy monster that took control of Floatsum body, his sword swung wildly at the shadowy aura. But it moves was swift and almost past that of Floatsum when Kyo and Kei was fighting him. The monster quickly placed a barrier over himself and Kyo swung down heavily on the thing, the two chakra battled it out until Kyo finally gave in, and pushed the boy back into the cave wall behind him

“Damn you!!” Kei cursed, 

The monster quickly turned around to see the girl’s fingers were building with lighting, he grabbed her arm quickly and began to swing her around. He slammed and dragged her into the ground before throwing her to Kyo, once she hit Kyo, she swung her lower body around so Kyo body acted more of a pole to catch her balance..

*“RAAOOOAARRRRR!!!” *the monster screamed

_…Riku… _Genkou sighed

“Don’t give up just yet…” Kei said as she lowered herself to the ground, her back arched ready for another attacked

“Kei…” Kyo called out, Kei smiled

“Gotcha..” Kei said and she leaned back and shot at Floatsum like an arrow, the monster prepared to defend it self untl Kei used her last second to shot up into the air, causing the monster to look up not noticing Kyo in front of him. Kyo took the sword and plunged it into his chest…

The shadowy monster screamed out in pain and Kei landed on the ground safely and moved out the way, the monster Floatsum stumbled backwards before falling to the ground. It let out a couple of harsh and ragged breaths before the glowing sword disappeared inside of him and soon the shadow exploded into millions of tiny little sparkles…

“…Its over?” Kei asked herself

“Oh yes…Souls that destroy themselves are going to go to the great beyond.” a voice called out

Kei and Kyo turned their heads to see a girl with purple hair and messed up rag clothes smiling at them.

“Lucy!!!?” Kyo called out

“You remembered my name…” Lucy said, “That is nice~~” 

“So Genkou destroyed his soul?” Kei asked again

“Yeppers…Along with his brothers.” she smirked, “To bad though they had to take Floatsum with them…He was a good doggy.”

Kyo eyes widen, “So this was your doing!!?” 

Lucy smiled, “Of course~~ I had to put Floatsum down some way…He was getting to strong…And why not use the twins of the dragon and Phoenix to do so?”

Lucy touched her lips, “Did you know two souls would destroy a body?” her eyes took on a sick look, “But you two often share souls did you know that? That why you can feel each other and understand each other just by looking…So when Genkou and Riku came in, your souls were separated finally but came back together…”

“…You mean…” Kei stuttered

“I set this up~ Yes!” Lucy said, “Genkou and Riku were wondering this world trying to find a suitable host to get their revenge and I was just someone in need of a new pet…Floatsum was a bore…So I lead Genkou and Riku to you by giving you those tickets~”

Kei clenched her fist before running at the woman, *“You bitch!!!!”* she screamed but when she got close enough she was blown back by incredible wind!

Lucy smiled, “Oh no no no~~ I would love to play but I have important matters to attend to…Good bye twins~”

Another huge gust of wind blew and Lucy was gone….

“….” Kyo couldn’t believe what happened


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

They felt a horriable wind as the heard chains swinging above. Hakro saw more bones as everyone in the room they were being watch at the moment. "Watch out, I feel like we enter our mom's haunted cave or something ." A few running saws came out as Hakro ducked in time before getting his head cut off." Spike felt a invisiable forced was choaking everyone in the room. "Don't passed out Akina, if we do we be in a bigger mess." "How can we fight something that is not even there" Akina said as she thought of something as Akina, Hakro and Spike could not move at the moment. Akina do somehandseals as she send a blast of wind through out the cave that loosen up what was attacking them. Hakro thought his mind was being controled again as he did some handseals _"Lightning Style: Falcon Bomb."_

Hakro made a falcon out of lightning to Akina is to light the cave up and she move out of the way she could tell he was not in control. She did not want to get hit and a better chance it could hit anything in this horror cave of nightmares. Akina heard something in the corner as the floor gave out as Akina, Hakro and Spike feel to the floor. Hakro grabed Akina's hand knowing Spike could survive on his own. "Forget me Hakro, safe yourself." "I am not leaving you for nothing, you are my sister. Even when we are going to die." "I summon Pegusas but he does not know where to go from there set for hitting the bottem of Hell Hakro." Akina bite her thumb as she slamed her palmed as Spike, Akina and Hakro hit Pegusas back.

"Pegusas just find a way out of here now." "We are not leaving just yet, we have to find these people that controled this cave  right now." "I have a feeling that we should get captured to see these people faces to bring on some sort of test." "That works for me to escape as well and see what this horror cave and demons are all about." Akina kept quiet as it had to be done as she let Pegusas crashed into something knocking them out to be captured for the moment to get somewhere in this horror cave. Akina was hoping this would work as she thought as she was lying next to her brother Hakro and Spike.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_More Caves_

Koji left the clearing in Konoha with a bit more resolve than he previously had after meeting Kei. He knew he was still under Sieferoth's iron fist but at the same time he was more determined than ever to strike back with the power of his own fist. He ran chakra through his finger tips and touched the seal on the back of his neck. It sparked with power as he brushed his fingers against it. Koji smiled deviously as he came up on a place to rest, it was a cave. He was very satisfied with the gifts Nazo had given them in their one meeting. The seal on the back of his neck was counterfeit but it still worked like it should, well he couldn't do anything except the sparking trick for now...

Koji entered the mouth of the cave and proceeded to deep into it. He was a missing nin so he had to be thorough about the places he chose to hide in. The cave was very cavernous with stalagmites and very little light. There was a canyon in it with a rope bridge used to connect the two sides. Koji decided this was the part of the cave he would camp in. If anyone came after him he had a good escape route planned. His chakra control might have been lacking but he could walk up and down perpendicular surfaces like the side of the canyon if need be.

_Kukukukukuku_

A smile crept across Koji's face, it would have looked dark and creepy to anyone that saw it but there was no one there, not yet atleast. This was the reason for the smile, he could feel a nasty little mutt looking for him. Burning with the desire to incinerate Koji's cold blooded heart into ash. At the same time Koji was burning with the desire to bite, to bite his prey.

"I hope he doesn't keep me waiting forever..."


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo
Dark Cloud
Chapter Twenty-One: Epilogue *

?Hey pass me the sugar.? 

Kyo opened up the sugar dish and slid it over to Kei, who happily put three cubes of sugar in her tea before stirring it up and taking a sip of her black tea. Kyo smiled when she jerked back and ended up putting 3 more sugar cubes in it. Its been 3 days since the whole situation with Genkou and Riku happened, everything returned to normal and they got back to their jobs?

Kei placed her cup down and then looked at her older brother, ?Why are you staring at me like that??

Kyo jerked up not even noticing the fact that he was staring at her, Kei laughed a bit as her brother got flustered and then mumble something incoherent before turning back towards her..

?Tell me..? Kyo said, causing Kei to give him a confuse look on her face, what was he talking about tell him?

Kyo blushed again as he tried to get what he wanted out of her, ?I know?I know you loved him?And I?I um?Wanted to know more about him.?

Kei eyes widen, ?You want to know about Koji!?? Kei asked and her brother slowly nodded

?I want to know what he did to make you fall for him??Kyo said, his mouth muffled up most of his speech, this made Kei smile

Kei leaned in her arms, ?Then when you tell me about her?? 

Kyo looked up at Kei and looked into her eyes, ?You mean Lyra!!???

?Of course who else!!??? Kei yelled at her, ?You go first, you seem to like her a lot, and she you?She even became an angel for you.?

Kyo looked down and sighed, ?Um..? Kyo blushed, ?She cute..?

?.

?THAT IS ALL!!!??? Kei yelled at her brother

Kyo shook his head wildly, ?No! No that not just it!!!?

?Then tell me more!!? Kei laughed as she moved her cup out of the way as she watch as her brother fluster about

?She strong??Kyo said, he looked at his sister who gave him ?that come on look?, ?She doesn?t take anyone mess and she will go through hell and high water to prove herself. And even if she doesn?t want to admit it, she has a girly side?And when she stares at the flowers I gave her?It seems she gets lost in them?And no matter how many times she snaps at me?I still feel drawn to her?Its so confusing when she is around??

Kyo looked up at his sister and she had the biggest eyes he ever saw,

?Ahhhhhhhh!!!? she cooed 

?Shut the hell up!!!? Kyo yelled before slamming his fist into the table, ?Now tell me about jackass!!?

Kei laughed before looking at her glass, ?He was different??

?Different evil? Or you was on drugs?? Kyo asked

?Neither!? Kei yelled, ?He made me feel different, like I wasn?t the Kages daughter, or the next in line to be the sucessor of the village, he didn?t see just my mother, he saw me?He saw all of me?My doubts, my fears, and my happiness??

?He was warm and he strong, he wasn?t ?evil? when he was with me...He was always flustered and looked like he was trying to do the right thing. I didn?t see evil Koji?I just saw Koji??

Kei looked deeply into the cup as she realized that she was talking about the boy she was about to kill. Kyo saw this and slid over a cookie, Kei looked up at Kyo as he was still looking away?

?Maybe we will have our shots next life time?now lets grow and become the strongest we can?.?Kyo said, ?Knowing you, you have guys lined up?If Koji was stupid to let you go another guy will take care of you??

Kei smiled, she knew what he was trying to do?

?Like Ikuto??? Kei asked

Kyo jumped up, ?OH HELL NOT THE UCHIHA!!!!!!!?

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He could feel it, there was no lying to what Kyo was feeling, the hurt feelings of Kei, and the cold touch of a viper. Kyo had went to Konaha after he was finished his duty and thought he could surpise her to a little treat, but then when he was there he felt every inch of that snake..Every scale that seemed to be cursed by destiny..

Kei was probably to busy in her own world to feel him, so he watched her leave...

She needed to rest...To sleep off the disgusting touch of the viper..

But he sighed, she loved him though which made his job much more easier...Kei didn't have to kill Koji...

Kyo would...She would hate him for a minute and then understand what he was doing in the end..

Kyo used Phoenix Tail to track the boy heat and heart beat and easily found him in the cave far on the outskirts of Konaha...

Kyo walked in and frowned at the boy as he proceed to look down on him..

"Like I expected of a snake...Curled up in a cave some where..."Kyo sneered,"Are you done damaging lives around you?"

Kyo touched Phoenix tail sheath,"Can't say I am not mad at seeing you...But not overjoyed by this meeting...Because finally I can cut you up you bastard!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Lucky?_

Koji couldn't help himself from hissing as he saw Kyo Aosuki's stare. The little cub had strong red eyes that gave him an almost regal shroud of superiority. The way he looked at Koji, the hateful stare that adorned Kyo's face, those eyes, nothing had changed from the moment they met till now. Koji hated him for those eyes and Kyo hated him because he knew what Koji was. Kyo wasn't as stupid as his sister he knew what Koji really was and would never let him forget it. Koji watched carefully as Kyo touched the sheath of his blade and Koji trained his finger tips over the Earth Seal on his right shoulder. The air was full of tension as they were posturing like two gunfighters in the Old West, preparing to attack.

"I'm not too surprised to see you. Considering the fact you follow your sister like some kind of lost puppy..." 

_Kukukukukuku_

"You seem different from last time and you have a new little toy. She seemed different too last time I saw her. But you have that same look in your eyes which tells me your still a little dog faced twat."Koji looked around the rope bridge was to his back. Koji knew he could easily just turn around and cut down the bridge before Kyo made it to the other side but their would be no fun in that.

*SHOUKA*

The veins around Koji's eyes popped as blood coursed through them, and not only his eyes bud his whole body as his muscles tensed up and popped as well. Their definition more apparent as his clothes became tighter. His body was in top physical condition, his already monstrous speed and strength taken to another level of power.

"So puppy boy are you feeling lucky today?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He sighed, this snake was calling him a mutt. Pathetic, Kyo right eye blue as he took his stance. Phoenix Tail roared with the excitiment of battle but Kyo smirked. This was an interesting snake indeed and even though he hated everything about him, Kyo had more pride in his pinky than that...THING...Would ever will...

"It is only natural for a brother to look out for his sister right?"Kyo asked,"And I pity the day you were born...You were born under a nice little star and your parents loved you..Ha~ What a nice life, but even at so young of age...You always find a way...To fuck yourself~"

Kyo smiled giving the hint that he knew everything he needed to know about Koji...From Kei...And his files...

"Poor little disgusting brat was then taken to his clan and soon as he started school, kids went missing..."Kyo brushed back his hair,"Even in school you were a hopless fucking idiot..."

But then he chuckled,"But then you met Kei...."Kyo grinned sickely,"The killings stopped from the time you met us to the time you left..."

Kei began to chuckle harder,"Maybe because...Tell me if I am wrong...That you believed..Some where in that hole of shit called your heart that..Maybe my sister will actually accept you~ Hahahaha!!!"

Kyo laughed,"I bet you believed that one day she might love you! That she will be able to accept the fuck up piece of shit that you became!!! Hahahahah!!! That even maybe after all the kisses and hugs she gave you...You might even grow a heart~"

Kyo laughed hard but then he abruptly stopped and his face turned from a fucked up smile to a fucked up frown

*"Fucking pussy..."*Kyo growled and with that moved Phoenix Tail out of it sheath a bit and then with that the wires from the sheath began to attack wildly aiming directly at Koji

"All fuckers like you should rot in hell..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_No Games_

_Kukukukuku_

Koji listened to every word that the mutt before him spewed, ever bit of it trickling with righteousness and hate. Koji could feel himself about to lose it as Kyo brought Kei into their fight. Kei was the very reason for their animosity the reason why they both hated each other so much, well maybe in the beginning now it was more than that. Their was something they both fundamentally hated about each other beyond just Kei now. She was just an excuse at this point. Kyo started chuckling as he decided to banter a little bit.

"Maybe because...Tell me if I am wrong...That you believed..Some where in that hole of shit called your heart that..Maybe my sister will actually accept you~ Hahahaha!!!"

Koji could feel the fire burning inside of him about to explode upon Kyo. How dare he try to poke through Koji's feelings, feelings that Koji himself was still coming to grips with. 

Kyo laughed,"I bet you believed that one day she might love you! That she will be able to accept the fuck up piece of shit that you became!!! Hahahahah!!! That even maybe after all the kisses and hugs she gave you...You might even grow a heart~"

That was it Koji could feel something inside him tear. No one was allowed to talk about how he felt about her. No one was allowed to infringe upon his inner most feelings and just let it all hang out for him to see. No he was burying these "hopes" he had for him and her. Koji loved Kei and a part of him felt exactly as Kyo described. That was why Kyo was going to have to pay in blood.

"Don't you dare poke through my head you fucking mutt. I've had it with you. There's no Lyra or Kei here to protect you! I'm going to tear you apart limb from fucking limb!!!"

*EARTH SPEAR*

Koji's skin darkened as a sheath of rock hard enough to iron coated his whole body as the wires from Phoenix Tail began to dance towards him trying to cut through him. He slapped them away with his hardened hand.

"Come on cub that was an underwhelming opening. Let me show you how it should be done!!!"Koji pushed off the ground zooming in at Kyo with his top-end speed. He was upon the future Fuzenkage in the blink of an eye. Koji wasn't fucking around he was going to kill Kyo. He lunged forward his fist clenched and ready to smash Kyo's face with a devastating haymaker.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Don't tell me I was right!?"Kyo Aosuki,"You actually wanted to be with her~"

Kyo laughed and laughed, this was becoming a fuck up love story. the way he was acting was playing directly into Kyo hand. The little boy didn't know what would happen to him and personally Kyo couldn't wait. He cracked another stupid smile when Koji yelled at him for poking through his head..

"Don't you dare poke through my head you fucking mutt. I've had it with you. There's no Lyra or Kei here to protect you! I'm going to tear you apart limb from fucking limb!!!"

Kyo smirked,"Oh~...."he cooed,"THEN COME AT ME BRO!!!!"

And so he did, Kyo was almost shocked at how fast the boy came at him and swung his fist dead into Kyo face causing the boy to fly backwards, Kyo hit the ground and hard but when he got up he smiled at Koji.

"You know...You shouldn't let your emotions get the best of you~"Kyo said,"Now that an opening.."

Kyo showed off Phoenix Tail and the wires that had hooked on when Koji slammed his fist into his face. Kyo pumped some of his chakra into the sword and soon the wires began to get sharper and sharper..

"Just so you know~"Kyo said as he got up,"You are far from being loved..."

And with that thousands of the tiny wires came rushing towards Koji...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Counteroffensive_

*DATI BUTSU*

Koji's body began to glow as he now had a white scarf and his shoes were a clean powder white now. He was not here to play games or fuck around, he was going to kill Kyo Aosuki.

Kyo chided him about letting his emotions get the best of him. This only intensified Koji's rage but Kyo then pointed out that he had hooked Koji with more steel wires. The wires were getting sharper, enough to chip at the Earth Domu but not enough to cut through it yet. Koji had no doubt that if Kyo exhausted enough chakra he could cut through Koji's iron rock armor. Kyo got up and decided to zero in on making Koji lose his cool again.

"You are far from being loved..."

_Kukukukukukukuku_

They were telling him to keep his cool and keep his head in the game. But Koji was too far gone the voices tried to make him aware of the fact that their was a canyon right behind him and their wasn't alot of room to move and there was thousands of tiny wires coming his way.

"You all need to shut the fuck up. I can handle this guy on my own!!!"

_Kukukukukukukuku_

Koji kicked the ground, the force from his foot pushing off the ground causing it to crack as he moved backward and away from Kyo as the wires came at him. Koji's skin was hard enough to get hit directly by the wires but he knew that eventually it would give way and given the volume of Kyo's attack. Koji looked above his head as he kept on getting pushed back by the wire attack. There were stalagmites and rocks above their heads.

*DATI BUTSU INKAN*

He stomped the ground hard causing the whole cave to shake. The stalagmites and rock above began to come crashing down taking out some the wires that were meant for him. The cave was unstable but Koji didn't care if he brought the whole thing down if it meant Kyo went with him.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo laughed, this was getting fun and more fun! If only Koji could see the frustration on his face, he would eat it all up. Kyo enjoyed the moment like it was his very laugh getting caught up in the moment Kyo didn't realize that the earth was crumbling around them and Koji was still going at it like an idiot!

Kyo growled,"You idiot!"Kyo yelled, "Damn it!"

Kyo jumped out of the way of a crushing rock and thne moved deeper into the cave, the whole place was unstable and he didn't know it!? Shit! Kyo felt the earth beneath his shake and then finally gave out around him and Koji..

Kyo closed his eyes and hit a body of water that was beneath them, Kyo gasped and at the wrong time, water filled his mouth and he had to quickly swim up...Kyo went to the bank of and began to cough up the water...He touched his side to make sure Phoenix Tail was still there and then his neck to make sure his locket was there too...

The boy was strong...

But way too stupid...

Kyo looked at himself all scratched up and sighed,"Where the hell am I?"Kyo asked looking at how deep the cave went...


----------



## Kenju (Jun 3, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

Seeing Koji take on in the battle against Kora, Tsugita took the time to recover some of the bugs. Things weren't looking well but Koji, as expected was doing well. When Koji gave the order for them to intervene, Tsugita replied. "I'm surprised, Koji-san. I thought you would be the type of fighter that hates having others help you in a battle."

The Aburame joked just after stepping deeper into the battle. "*Bug Clone Technique*" the boy said as the bugs formed into an exact copy of him. The Bug Clone charged after the woman with a flying straight punch. Of course, Tsugita didn't expect this to work as a thick line of bugs extended from the real Tsugita's hand, using the clone to hide the line of bugs, *The Single Line Bug Projection Technique*, which would attack Kora and latch onto her.

That wasn't the only thing though, the bugs that were used for the Bug Rain Jutsu weren't all dead, there was a swarm of the bugs sneaking up on the woman and aiming to smother her. Even though this caused his chakra to run low, he had to use everything he had.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

The ground began to give way underneath Koji's feet as he stomped and stomped. This cave was going to be the burial ground for Kyo. Koji had no regard for his own safety in this moment as he kept on hitting the ground. He could hear Kyo yell at him and calling him an idiot as he kept on going before finally the ground opened up and swallowed him.

He fell through the air before hitting the water beneath them. He was sinking down to the bottom, his body was too heavy with the Doton Domu engaged. He tried to bring his hands together to make a snake seal, it was a struggle as he could feel himself losing air. Eventually he did it and swam to the surface.

"Where the hell am I?"
"Where the hell am I?"

They said it almost in unison as Koji realized his prey was right in front of him. 

"See what you made me do you mangy fucking guard dog mutt trash. This is completely your fault. You knew what you were doing the minute you started talking about her."His teeth began to grit against each other, but at the same time he could hear them telling him to calm down. They chastised him for not listening to them and he knew they were right.

"Your sister finally wised up anyway, she knows me and her don't have a future together. She's in charge of the task force assigned to getting me Thalia and the other two idiots. So the fact that you came in here to beat a dead horse is stupid. But you had to start barking about her."Koji splashed water at Kyo out of frustration of there situation. The voices were telling him to calm down and now he was in an underground cavern because Kyo pissed him off.

"She grew up alot...I saw her before you came here. I don't want her chasing after me. It would be easier if it were just you..."


----------



## River Song (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kora*

She could here them, the clone dashing towards her. If he wanted to deceive her he shouldn't have made the clone in plain sight. Forming a handseal her glorius, pearl white wings once again sprouted from her torn kimono.  She took flight, flying so high that she had a birds eye view of her suroundings.

Sora brother the puppeteer was unconscience and the fire brat was tending to him. Her little garden snake had had to call the bug boy in for re-enforcements. She could just feel how ashamed the snake was. Sighing she couldn't think of a quick way of getting rid of the bugs, so she targeted the source.

With a flap of her great wings she disappeared, her speed so great that she had already reached the Abrume before barely a nano-second had passed. She raised her fist, about to crash it into the boys jaw.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He sighed, his sword was mad at him for getting it wet so it locked itself in it sheath until it had to dry. Damn this, damn this! This day! That feeling! And the boy right beside him! Damn it all to hell! Kyo cursed under his breath as soon as he realized that he was too wet to even generate flames...

Kyo turned to Koji and frowned,"Do you think I give a darn how you feel?"Kyo snapped

"I am not your damn therapist!"he yelled before grumbling and walking up the bank. His whole outfit was soaked down to the shoes. Kyo growled as he took off his shirt and proceeded to try to dry himself off by uping his body temperature

Kyo sat down,"Kei does as she pleases now and if that makes her happy so damn be it and if it makes you suffer more fun for me."Kyo smirked,"But in truth...I hate the fact more than you do because the simple fact is that it is 'you'..."

Kyo looked at the boy,"....Its you and thats what get under my skin.."

Kyo got up and turned facing the cave,"Knowing Kei she is working hard...I can feel it....So one day she can either bring you back where you belong..Which is hell...Or take you back to Fuzen.."Kyo said,"I am leaning towards hell..."

Kyo began to walk forward,"Kei... Is all I got....So the fact of the matter is...I fucking hate you."

*Kei Aosuki*

She looked down as she was in the arms of Shirou, her mind was jumbled, she just really wanted to hit him. Did he think a hug will make her feel better about herself, her choices? Did he really think that she was such a child that she just needed a hug!? It was ridiculous she wasn't a child! She wasn't!!

But....

She just wanted false hope...A false sense of security....

Kei leaned  into his arms as she wrapped hers around him...

She nuzzled deep into his shirt wiping away all the tears that was in her eyes,"I hate you.."she said,"Don't you ever say things like that..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Angel_

_Scrub, scrub, scrub._

It wouldn't come off. 

It just stayed there.

Etched into her skin, _forever_.

For  now over two hours, Lyra had been stood at the sink of her bathroom in  her knickers as she tried to scrub away the mark. Her fingernails had  been healed along with the slashes and burns as well as the breaking off  her arm, but that wasn't going to go away anytime soon.

"*COME ON!* Why won't you come off!?"  she screamed with fustration as she scrubbed her thigh with haste,  trying to remove the mark but to no avail. It was burned into her skin  with a hot iron. Deep down she knew it was to stay, but she couldn't  give up. This mark was a stamp on her face to her that didn't make her  that tough sort of person she wanted to be. Instead, she was just an  angel. Nothing more, and easily slightly less.

"Please ... please ...!"

_It's not going away Lyra._

"Why not!?"

_It was your choice. Unfortunately, you don't know time ninjutsu so you can't reverse this. Sucks eh?_

"Shut up!"
_
Telling yourself to shut up? I pity myself._

"Are you okay in there Lyra?" Lyra shot around to hear her mother knocking at the door. "You're awfully loud!"
"I-I'm fine ... I'm fine mom."

A terrible liar too.

*~ LT END ~*

*Tifa Warholic*
_Recuperation_

Tifa was relieved as Koji arrived to 'save  the day'. Well, at least to her that's what if felt like. He was  hopefully keeping her on her toes along with Tsugita, with a sort of  commando and saboteur in support. With her being the medic, she couldn't  help but feel like her job was boring. She wanted to be out there  fighting against her! Kicking her ass! Not just healing some creep.  Well, life's a shame isn't it?

"I'm sure you know how this works, Hotaru. Just keep still and I'll bandage you up. There's no need to get too fussy," Tifa spoke with a serious tone as she began healing his wounds, taking out a wrap of cotton bandages to cover up any cuts. 

Even  during all this though, she couldn't take her mind off it. If all four  of them fought together, they would have perhaps even the smallest  chance of defeating this woman. For example, Koji could act as a  distraction with his speed while Tsugita stuns her, then Hotaru could  keep her captured before Tifa smashed her face in! It played out  perfectly in her head, with the girl being seen as the hero.

_If only ...
_
*Lyra Murasaki*​ _Success!_

Lyra was soon seen walking out of the shack, dragging a tied up and bandaged Hana behind her, while Lexi held the flowers.

"This is perfect, isn't it Hana? Fooling a fool and getting a huge paycheck for it. I must say, I am truly greatful Hana~"  Lyra chuckled as she approached Yamanaka Flowers. She strolled straight  in, before dumping Hana against the wall before approaching Eleni. 

"Oh, you've found it?" Eleni asked curiously as she stroked her blonde curls behind her ear. "And it seems ... you've brought trash. Just utter trash. She the one who took it?"

"D-Don't call me trash lady ..."  Hana slurred as she struggled to even keep her head up. Lyra gave her a  quickly nudge to her cheek, telling her to keep it shut.

"Yes. Lexi, if you will,"  Lyra motioned Lexi to give Eleni the bag which contained the flower.  She did just this, bowing as she did so. Eleni took the bag carefully,  before opening it with haste. Her eyes lit up as she took the flower  carefully into her hands.

"It's ... truly it! You've gotten it! T-Thank you! *THANK YOU SO MUCH!*" Eleni beamed as she held it close to her heart.
"No problem ma'am. The slip here states the payment of 50% to the goverment and the rest to me,"  she smiled as she handed the slip to Eleni. The woman took it in her  hands, before nodding and heading off through a door to behind the shop  to perhaps retrieve the money.

"That's a success, isn't it Lexi?"
"Perfect! The money we'll recieve ... 30,000 Ryo! It's ... the most I've ever recieved!"
"Don't get_ too _excited.  I think we should invest it carefully. I want to get my own house so I  can become more independant, and I was thinking of getting a dog. You  know, just a regular dog. Like those really tall ones that have the bite  to match!"

After around 5 minutes of waiting, Lyra began to wander what was taking her so long. 
"Eleni-sama? Eleni?" 
"What's taking her so long?"
Lyra  slowly walked towards the door, placing her hand gently on the handle.  She slowly began to turn it, hoping to see Eleni there to erase any sort  of fear.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 3, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki*
> 
> She looked down as she was in the arms of Shirou, her mind was jumbled, she just really wanted to hit him. Did he think a hug will make her feel better about herself, her choices? Did he really think that she was such a child that she just needed a hug!? It was ridiculous she wasn't a child! She wasn't!!
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

He knew just this simple hug wouldn't do anything. He just wanted to help comfort her and calm her mind. As the boy looks down at the the floor while holding her to his chest, he thinks to himself. Was he really going to be able to save this girl's heart? This girl who is probably one of the closest people to him right now.

If he fails, he's unable to think of what he would do. "Kei....".

For quite sometime, the two stand there with only moon being the onlooker. After some time passed, Shirou finally removed her from his chest and looked at her. ".....You have patrol right?...I shouldn't keep you waiting." The Saint said to the girl as he turned his back to her. 

He began to step forward into the night, onto his own way for now. He would make sure to see her again. He didn't say any goodbye or things like that, he was still the way he was. That didn't change at all..


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro woke up tied to a thick pole with Spike tied to his back going around and around getting closer to flames as he started sweating. Spike growled. "Iknow Spike we one more step to Hell." His eyesight was a bit hazy from the heat and just woke up as well. He saw figuers of people wearing black scary coustumes like a horror party that just started. Hakro saw Akina as she was in the same room with him. She was strapped down to a bed that looks like swords could slashed through her at any moment. Akina woke up as she could not move. Hakro felt burns on his body.

"Finally you two woke up till your nightmares come true, or I could say you three" a hooded figuer said. "Let's us go now." More people showed up with different designs on their custumes as well. Hakro had to do something as he pulled out a Kunia as to break free as his clothes were on fire. He spared Spike as he also had burns on him. Hakro took off his clothes and throw them at the nearest person with out caring. "Release the swords now, I want to hear the girl screamed like nothing before." "I stop you myself," Akina said as she was terrifed but had backbone to stop this herself. The people in the custunes attack Hakro and Spike. Akina brought up one of her swords to cut the straps that was holding her down.

"Body flicker," Akina said as to hurry up to escape this horriable divce. "Why did I ended up in my underwear again." Akina did not want to know as Hakro started doing beast like attacks on the people as he used his metal wolf claws to slashed in to the fleash of these people in custumes. Akina had cuts all over her body. Hakro grabed one of the custumes of one of the guy who spoked first. Akina jumped in on the fight as she pulled out two of the three swords and spined around trying to knock them out but made severl slashes in the rest of the werid people in custumes. Hakro, Akina and Spike ran out of the cave to see where to go next in this horror caves and see to how to get out of here.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She saw the battle up ahead, she knew that their side was losing, but she had to do something. She charged in as a women was about to punch Tsugita straight in the face. Barley making it in time to block the punch she cought it in her own hand as she looked up at the women. She had a ferocious look on her face.

"I won't allow anyone to hurt these comrades of mine. If you do you automatically become my enemy, and trust me, you do not want to become my enemy!"

She wanted to follow up with a punch of her own, but she knew she couldn't hold the enemies physical attack for long. She she threw the fist off to the side as she quickly grabbed Tsugita and jumped back. Letting him go she looked forward, wondering what she was going to do. Everyone here looked worn out, she wasn't sure how she could handle this, but she knew she had to try something, if she didn't then all her comrades may fall. She prepared for the oncoming attack.


----------



## River Song (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kora*

There was another one,"Dear god you people breed like bloody rabits. Now I see why your father needed so many whores" she directed the last part at Tifa. She was becoming quite bored. She would finish this one quickly.

"Now I'm going to count to three. If you are not out of my sight by that time I will hang, draw and quarter you! she flaped her wings propeling her into the sky. the view was majestic, it was a view of nature and destrucion. The girl was directly infront of her, bracing herself. Brace yourself for THIS!

"Three.......Two..........One! she formed a handseal, so fats her hands moved like a blur.

"Sword of wind!"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 3, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She knew she didn't have time as the women floated up into the air. She quickly took out her ritual pike and slashed her arm, gaining a giant gash on her arm, spilling blood on the ground. Quickly she made a blood clone, morphing into a perfect copy of herself. As the attack came down on her she tried to jump back to dodge it, but she still got affected by it, but the blood clone in front of her took the brunt of the attack before dispersing into a puddle of blood.

She looked at the cuts on her body, they weren't shallow either, although she could still move pretty properly. She looked at the enemy, she wasn't going to let them live. Biting her lip she tried thinking up of a strategy, something so they could at least get away. She looked around at her teammates and Tifa, everyone wasn't in the best of conditions, they had to get out of here. As blood dripped down her body she took a little drop with her hand and preformed a few hand seals. A poof of smoke appeared.

A pinkish creature came out from the smoke and Thalia quickly yelled out to it.

"Mew, create a protective sheild around all of us, we can't handle this person as we are now! Our only goal is to get everyone out of here alive at the moment, or at least give me enough time to think up of a strategy to at least paralyze the enemy so we can escape!" 

Mew nodded and suddenly pink bubbles appeared around Thalia, Hotaru, Koji, Tsugita, and Tifa, protecting them from attacks. Thalia closed her eyes, wondering what to do. She hadn't seen this persons abilities before, so she couldn't make a battle strategy. For now all she could do was distract her.

Opening her eyes she looked at her teammates which were all in protective bubbles.

"Everyone run now. We can't handle an enemy like this. I'll stay here and distract, as I'm the only one that can't actually die. If I do get dismembered I can always be put back together, but as of right now it's our best shot of surviving a battle against someone like this!"


----------



## Kenju (Jun 3, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
The conversation has ended. The doors to the King's room shut with a loud sound. The locks being used can be heard through the large gold plated doors. Of course they would want their ill kind to have as much rest as possible and not be disturbed. The tension from the knights escorting Rimea and Shirou can be felt. 

Perhaps they didn't like the fact of some commoner from the east interrupt their King's rest. What they felt about him wasn't really a concern to Shirou, it wasn't his job to have them like him. After all, he was the one that suffered before by having others like him. Maybe that is why the Saint tends to be with himself and not start any conversations.

Putting that aside, Shirou thought back on the conversation that he was having with King Selim. Apparently, this sickness that he has was not induced by natural causes. What many believe is that the King was poisoned by someone. From the details he got, they figure it is someone from within the castle that poisoned the King. However, that isn't the reason he is here.

The reason he is here in this far off country is because of the girl next to him.

"He really isn't doing well. Just last week he was fending off assassin's himself. Now he can barely move a finger. I fear his condition is worsening as the days go bye.  "

The princess, Rimea speaks in a depressing manner. Her eyes wandering down, losing her hope bit by bit as they walked along the fancy carpet. Shirou sees her facial expression from the side, seeing her pain. 

"...You should have more faith, "

The Saint keeps his comment short. Rimea looks up at him with worrisome eyes.

"Your right Shirou-chan, but what if my father does pass on? Who will be the king? And who will be by my side...that's why Shirou-chan... "

"*WE HAVE TO GET MARRIED SOONER~!!*"

The young princess yelled out with embarrassing joy, holding onto her blushing face. In an instant reaction to those utterly surprising words, the knights around them almost collapse.

The Saint only looks on as if it were nothing new to him.

"Your still on about that?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

As they run out of the cave into a bright liht on Akina, Hakro and Spike, they heard a voice. "State your creatrues from the underworld" a female voice said that gave everyone in the room chills. "You need to speak up and tell us your name or this group you belong to. I am a werewolf." "I am a fairy" Akina said as she was thinking Hakro may laughed at her later for her answer. "Proceeded to test two, we have two werewolves and a fairy" the female voice said. "Hakro, are we really going to turn in to these creatures?" "I don't know, or was it the custume that we picked to play the part in this crazy world of caves."

The lights go out again, Akina, Hakro and Spike felt a tremer like a earthquake. Then everything went silent as they felt they were going to fall through. Akina, Hakro and Spike felt into water as they were back in the cave with the underground lake that was cleared as it could be. Hakro, Akina and Spike swam to the edge to get out of the water that felt cold against their bodies. Hakro looked at Akina who was dressed werid like a gothic fairy. Spike growled at Hakro telling him he was dressed like a were wolf. "I guessed you have to start somewhere in the horror world that is already called life." "We also changed some as well, I feel more confdient and more serious at the moment. You could say I could be less shy as well." "I don't feel any different." Hakro did not want to expressed his own experience to Akina.

They had to go talk to their mom about this group of horror or was it a game of horror fans got together. Hakro, Akina and Spike made their way to the kazekage's mansion and their own to talk with their mom about a their unusal adventure through horrorville. "It be best if we don't tell anyone about this and my pack just got larger." "If we told the story everyone would think we were crazy, let's change and meet up soon. Mom already knows, she is from the same group." Hakro looked down at Spike seeing he was in custume to. "Let's get inside people already staring at us." Akina nod as they went inside the mansion to change clothes and meet up later.


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Surprise ...!

_Before Lyra could even open the door, her reflexes had her duck under the door. A kunai had shot straight through, smashing into the wall behind her. 
"What the hell!?" Lyra cried in surprise as she stood up, peeking through the hole. Eleni was smiling like the devil on halloween as she had a tiger handseal near her chest.
"*Genjutsu: Release!*" Yet again, the surroundings twisted and formed into the same flower shop, but Hana and the kunai were gone, as well as the hole in the door. Lyra turned around only to see Eleni standing there, with a slightly different appearance. She still had the trademark blonde Yamanaka hair, but her eyes weren't blue but instead a distinctive pink with black slits.

"Eleni, what are you _doing_?" Lexi sighed as she realised they were stuck in _another_ genjutsu.

"You fell for it Lyra. I casted a genjutsu that you had been imagining the whole time. Genjutsu layering if you may," she smiled before showing Lyra the diamondi flower. "And you put the flower straight into my hands. You simply travelled to the rival flower shop and stole it from them, then gave it to me. Thank you hunny, truly!"

"Why are evil women always like this?"

"But I'll be needing the other diamondi flower. There's two."
"Well we're not giving it over!"
"You sure about that?"
"Certain."
"*Demonic Illusion: Butterfly Spring~*" 

The surroundings morphed into a lush field filled with flowers and butterflies. They fluttered around Lyra and Lexi as Eleni was nowhere to be seen.
"*Genjutsu: Release!*" The surroundings didn't dissapear, and instead the butterflies turned into explosive tags that began to head towards Lyra in the form of a hurricane. Lyra released the genjutsu again, and she was soon returned to the flower shop. However, Eleni was already sprinting out the door.

"After her!" she yelled as she began sprinting after the culprit who was speeding down the main street. She was ways ahead, and there wouldn't be a simple way to catch her.
"*Flowering Gunner!*" Lyra crouched down to perfect her aim as she held out her arms. Blasts of dazzling purple chakra began to shoot towards Eleni, who made an effort of dodging them. 
"You can't catch me!~"
*
Tifa Warholic
*_The losers' will!

_Tifa had soon finished healing up Hotaru who's injuries weren't too serious. "Okay ... that should be fine for now," she breathed a sigh of relief as she had managed to patch him up in time. Tifa shot around to the battlefield, hoping to see Koji or Tsugita beating the shit out of this woman! But instead she was greeted with a perhaps more pleasant surprise ...

"I won't allow anyone to hurt these comrades of  mine. If you do you automatically become my enemy, and trust me, you do  not want to become my enemy!"

"Thalia?" Tifa saw her sister and knew it was her instantly. The protective stance, her flowing ebony locks and her trademark orchid scythe. Tifa was ready to get up and assist her but was greeted by a protective pink bubble surrounding her. Was it this summon that Thalia had just brought here? The colours indicated so, meaning that this summon was indeed useful.

"Everyone run now. We can't handle an enemy like  this. I'll stay here and distract, as I'm the only one that can't  actually die. If I do get dismembered I can always be put back together,  but as of right now it's our best shot of surviving a battle against  someone like this!"

"Yes we can!" Tifa yelled back, bashing against her bubble. "Yes we can handle her! I know it sounds cheesy but ... if we worked together instead of pulling off these 'I'm a hero' attacks then yes we have a chance! I'm not running away!"

After pounding against if for long enough she soon burst the bubble, sending her tumbling towards Thalia. She quickly recovered before standing next to Thalia. 

"I found out what my demi-god-ness caused!" she whispered to the girl as she clenched her fists. "I've got shit loads of chakra! And I mean _shit loads_. I've used a bunch of attacks and healed Hotaru yet I still feel fine."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Cave Dwelling With Friends_

Koji couldn't help but chuckle as Kyo pointed out he wasn't a therapist. Kyo was the last person on earth Koji wanted to talk to about Kei. Hell it was Kyo's insistent need to anger Koji by bringing her up that had the two end up here. Koji got out of the water and onto the bank observing the surroundings. They seemed to be in a deeper portion of the cave with no exit in sight. Koji had half a mind to start up the fight once again. He wasn't trying to get buddy buddy with Kyo, he still wanted to kill him. Not just as prey anymore it was moving beyond that, Kyo had angered him to a higher degree than usual.

Kyo sat down,"Kei does as she pleases now and if that makes her happy so damn be it and if it makes you suffer more fun for me."Kyo smirked,"But in truth...I hate the fact more than you do because the simple fact is that it is 'you'..."

Kyo looked at the boy,"....Its you and thats what get under my skin.."

Koji returned Kyo's gaze with one of his own. He didn't want to understand Kyo, but he did. It was written all over Kyo's face how he resented Koji for not being good enough for Kei. It made sense and yet it didn't matter in the grand scheme of things. Too much had happened their wasn't going to be some epiphany or greater understanding that would make these two friends just because they understood why they hated each other. No Koji Kazama was too twisted inside for that to figure into the equation. He still wanted to bite the little cub to death.

Kyo got up and turned facing the cave,"Knowing Kei she is working hard...I can feel it....So one day she can either bring you back where you belong..Which is hell...Or take you back to Fuzen.."Kyo said,"I am leaning towards hell..."

"Heh you know you're going to be a shitty Fuzenkage if you don't start controlling the contemptuous tone or hateful glare. Someone is going to want to cut those mood ring eyes of your out of your fucking head."

"Kei... Is all I got....So the fact of the matter is...I fucking hate you."

"You're an insufferable guard dog mutt but I respect how much you care about her to an extent..."Koji sort of mumbled it, paying Kyo any sort of compliment felt awkward and unnecessary. 

"Tell her I can't come back to Fuzen. I have to stay with Thalia... There are things going on that I can't explain because well I don't understand them myself yet. Something bad is coming though and we're all in danger. So she can try her best to make me come back but I have to see this out."

---

*Koji Kazama*
_To Clip An Angel's Wings_

Koji sneered at Tsugita as he pointed out Koji didn't seem like the kind to team with others. It was true but he wasn't dumb enough to put his pride in front of his objective. He just wanted an opening to tag the Murdering Dove. He kept his eyes trained on her waiting for her to slip up, he could almost make out her outline as she was about to end Tsugita with her fist. But their fearless leader Thalia had gotten the save. Koji wanted that to be his moment but the window was too small. He had to hit Kora just one time, but he was going to be a proper Viper about it and bide his time.

As he watched Thalia engage Kora he noticed Mew, that fucking plush doll. Soon Koji's body was in one of those bubbles and Thalia was giving them orders.

"Everyone run now. We can't handle an enemy like  this. I'll stay here and distract, as I'm the only one that can't  actually die. If I do get dismembered I can always be put back together,  but as of right now it's our best shot of surviving a battle against  someone like this!"

As Koji was about to yell at her for interfering he noticed Tifa smashing through her bubble.

"Yes we can!" Tifa yelled back, bashing against her bubble. "Yes we can handle her! I know it sounds cheesy but ... if we worked together instead of pulling off these 'I'm a hero' attacks then yes we have a chance! I'm not running away!"

*DATI BUTSU*

*SHOUKA*

Koji's eyes popped wide open as the veins around them bulged with what could be described as utter intensity. His boots became cotton white and he gained a large flowing scarf. Koji balled his rock steel plated hand into a fist. He breathed in deeply as he dashed forward spinning in front of the bubble to build more momentum as he drove his fist through it.

"Well put Boom-Boom. I am Mugenshi. We don't turn tail and run when confronted with a powerful foe. We see if they're the one who will deliver us to the true death. Their is no death greater than one where you fight till your last breath. Anyone that wants to run go ahead, but I'm sending this granny back to the fucking home."

*DATI BUTSU INKAN*

Koji stomped on the ground hard sending a fissure towards Kora. This was his opening silo. He intended to use his teammates to get atleast one decisive blow on her.


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kora*

"Don't you see, I am an S-Rank missing nin. I have not been defeated in over 5 years, wat makes you think you little brat could defeat me, the untouchable dove." her sumening would prove annoying. she raised her hand, a feather peeling of of her skin. It morphed until it was razor sharp before cutting her wrist.

"100 fleeting Doves" from her wrist exploded one thousand doves, flying at Mew, Thalia and the protective bubbles. She stared at Koji, from high in the sky, analysing his plan. Why would he make a jole, she had clearly been flying, imune to ground atacks. He was a slipery little bastard.

Of course there would be no plan, he would be dead after this.


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Lights_

Tifa couldn't help but smile with glee as she could see Koji agreed with her. He activated his trademark technique before launching an attack against Kora. She swiftly dodged it, preceeding to send a thousand or so razor-sharp doves that could easily kill them all. She was sure the bubbles wouldn't protect against this, and she had to step in. She began pouring all her chakra into her fists to stretch her technique to it's fullest.

Tifa charged forward, having activated her blazing twin lion fists. As she sprinted in perhaps what felt like seconds, the lion's increased each to the size of an elephant's head as she passed through, scorching the ground as she passed through while also encasing her in flames. She stood directly underneath the attack, holding out her two fists.

"*The Roar of the Twin Lions!*" Tifa released a large blast of fire that torched the doves, with the hit-radius of the blast creating a dazzling red light over the entire field. The sparks created an illusion of bright lights and fireworks dancing in the sky as the torched dust of the feathers floated down to the sky. 

Tifa swiftly reduced the size of the lion's heads back to it's normal size, before backflipping over Koji and the others. She ripped a tree from it's roots, her fists igniting it. 
"_Hyaaaah!_" Tifa spun around, gaining momentum before throwing the burning tree straight for Kora.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji stared at the sky wide-eyed as he saw Tifa's massive chakra. There were 1000 doves hence the name of the attack used by Kora, but Tifa powered up her own technique that shot out lion's heads made of fire. The attack engulfed the skyline setting off explosions everywhere and containing the attack singlehandedly. Tifa Warholic was a monster. Koji couldn't believe how much power this girl contained, it was exciting and utterly thrilling to watch. These Warholic girls were something else.

"Hyaaaah!"

Tifa lifted a tree from the ground then proceeded to throw it at Kora, but not before lighting the tree on fire.

"Something else indeed..."Koji said to himself as he watched Tifa. Koji kicked the ground beginning to run in a circle trying to build momentum, he kicked again and began running in a straight line before kicking and vaulting himself high into the air right behind Tifa's tree. His fist were encased in the rock steel material of his Doton Domu. He wound up and prepared to punch Kora the minute he could exploit the opening created by Tifa.


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kora*

"I can see you you little brat!" they seemed to think she was stupid. She had seen the snake jump up behind the tree. The girl was somehing else though, her chakra reserves were massive, no where near Kora's though.  She sighed watching the burning tree. 

Suddnly she was behind Koji. Smirking, she raised her foot, which was covered in razor sharp chakra enhanced feathers. "You can't keep up Domu forever snake" she said as she crashed her foot  down onto his back. Ignoring the effect of her attack, flapped her wings, apearing behind Tifa in less than a nano-second.

"How can you defeat me when I am in perfect condition, and you are getting thrown about like ragdolls!" she formed the handseals, her hands moving so fast they were impossible to recognize. "Vacum Great Sphere"


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Mistake_

Tifa watched with hope as Koji dashed after Kora, but yet again she dodged before smacking Koji down. Before he could react, she had dissapeared again.

"How can you defeat me when I am in perfect condition, and you are getting thrown about like ragdolls!" Tifa could feel warm air on her neck, sparking her to turn around. But before she could even react the woman had already inhaled. "Vacuum Great Sphere!"

This woman was smart. Well, you didn't need to have anything special to know about the advantages and disadvantages of elements. The dazzling wind vacuum ate her up, but not before exploding her fire technique, trapping Tifa in a blazing storm. She was sent flying towards Koji, her body burned and bruised.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

?So fucking self righteous! Ugh!? Kyo groaned

Kyo closed his eyes and then turned sharply at the boy, the fact that he didn?t know anything was the fact that was pissing him of the most! He didn?t know anything about him or Kei and the fact of the matter is him and her use to date. Kyo brushed back his bangs and then his right eye turned back to blue as Kyo clamed down?

?You don?t know who we are do you?? Kyo asked, ?Well let me repeat myself for you?We are Fuzen angels?We hunt and either bring back or kill people that dare to leave Fuzen.?

He turned his bare back to Koji, to show off the wounds upon wounds, the whiplashes the markings and everything he ever gotten while he was trying to become an angel.

?You see this?? Kyo asked, ?Kei has the same thing!?

Kyo turned around, ?And worst?Kei?Kei isn?t innocent anymore. I hope you get that hint because I am through talking to the likes of you.?

?And I don?t give a darn if you want to stay with Thalia and deep throat her mouth for all I care. I don?t want you near Fuzen until the day I drive you pretty snakey head back to Fuzen??

Kyo proceeded head on trying to get the feeling of sickness out of his system as he tried to find his way out of the cave. But then he felt warmth and that caused him to smile, Kei was trying to make him feel better for a reason she didn?t even understand existed. Kyo sighed, he would have to come up with a lie any old way to tell her why he was out?

?Damn it?That snake brings shitty luck.? Kyo mumbled


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Mission Complete!

_Lyra's last blast knocked Eleni down, sending her tumbling into a fruit stand. Lyra quickly dashed after her, not before grabbing some rope. Lexi pounded Eleni to hold her down while Lyra tied up her arms.

Soon, Lyra had given the flower back to the original owner and was now outside the Fuzen Mansion, now 30,000 ryo richer.
"Money money money!" Lyra beamed as she danced around with joy.
"What to spend it on?"
"*SHIT LOADS!*"

*~Mission End~*
*
Lyra Murasaki*
_A broken angel_

There she sat in the quaint cafe near the quiet part of Fuzen. It was made of cream bricks and had a vintage feel to it, seeing as they served mostly bread-based foods and cakes, with the occasional juice. She was wearing a skirt and a hoodie to cover the bruises on her torso and the marking on her thigh, and liked to keep herself to herself. The doctor said the wounds would heal up in a week or two, so she wished to keep a low profile until then.

_Kyo ... it wasn't worth it, was it? Now I'm neck-deep in shit ..._ she thought to herself as the image of Kyo crossed her mind. He didn't want to see her ever again because of how dangerous his job was, and he acted like he was better than her. Well he wasn't. Perhaps physically, but not emotionally. She could crush him any day.

_Bastard._


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*

She walked down the dilapedated path, hair blowing in the gentle breeze. She had been mulling over her promise wuth the viper, to take back her life, to become stronger. He too had people controling his life, she wondered how he was doing. She was on her way to a spring just outside of Konoha. It is where she usualy comes to meditate, a key principle in matering the blind eye.

She reached a corner and turned, hearing the waterfall drip into the pool.

_Drip.....Drip...Drip_

She took a seat on a large rock. Crossing her arms and legs, focussing on her suroundings.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He was walking around the village on his daily run, Kei was sleeping in for her night shift. He sighed, he had no time anymore, he had nothing to do. And when Kei was awake they had a few minutes to eat together. Kyo looked up in the sky, the sun was beaming down on him but he couldn't help but feel a little stupid...

Ever since he heard from Kei that Lyra turned into an angel...

He felt a little weak, that idiotic girl!She didn't know what she was getting herself into, but lucky him..She didn't die...Kyo clenched his chest as he finally realize the whole situation..She could have died...Kyo closed his eyes and continued to move forward though out Fuzen. That girl probably didn't even want to see him...

But he wanted to see her...

And like the signs from heaven, hell, or what ever...He saw her..

"Lyra..."he called out as he moved against the crowd of Fuzen to get to her

*Kei Aosuki*

He was here...

Kei sniffed the air and his scent was still there. Kei had became a tracker among trackers with Durga. Her eyes took in every thing it possibly could and her nose was enhanced with Durga.  Kei sighed as she neared the waterfall, it had ended her trail there...

Kei opened her eyes and then saw a girl walking towards it..

Kei instantly ran over to her side,"Please be careful!"Kei said,"I don't want you to fall in!"


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

It wouldn't matter. It wouldn't matter what he said. 

_Nothing_ would change.

_You never cared, did you Kyo? Well, I don't care either. I don't give two shits what happens to you. You could be eaten alive by Koji or gang-raped by a bunch of bloody ... rats! I don't give a damn ..._ The angry words echoed through Lyra's mind as she stared down at her pineapple juice drink. Ripples formed with every breath she took as things seemed silent right now. All that was going through her mind was how much she hated him, and how much she wanted him dead!

But there was a small part of her that said otherwise ... and that part was locked away in an instant. Nobody was getting through the wall she had put up. _Noone at all_.

"Lyra ..."

_That voice ...!_ No, it wasn't. She needed to stop kidding herself. Lyra resisted the urge to turn around and greet the voice, but she knew it wasn't there. It couldn't be.


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*
_Stalker?_


Rika smiled, the girls concern was somewhat cute. "Don't worry there's more chance of a cow falling on top of me" she looked up "And I don't see my Fuzen flower thrower falling out of the sky anytime soon" she joked. To enphasise her point she forced chakra into her hands and proceeded to handstand onto the water, walk on her hands then flip back of again.

"Now tell me who are you and why do I owe the honour of having you hunt me down" she knew they hadn't met by accident. The pungant smell of sweat and adreneline wafted of the girl.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Lyra!!"Kyo called out and when she didn't turn around he clenched his fist and yelled louder,"LYRA!!!! I KNOW YOU CAN HEAR ME!!!!!"

This caused the people to turn around to him and look at the girl who was sitting down at the table with her pineapple juice.Some of the women started to gossip and giggle, but Kyo wasn't playing as he neared her even closer. He was getting pissed off with this, if anything he shouldn't be talking to her! Not the other way around!

"Lyra!"he called out one more time before reaching her chair and turning it around to face him,the people of the square continued to look but to Kyo it was just her...

Just her like always when they were together

Kyo smiled,"Lyra..."his voice was soothing now


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Lyra!!" Kyo yelled louder and louder, much to her annoyance. "*LYRA!!!! I KNOW YOU CAN HEAR ME!!!!!*"

_Go away!_

Why couldn't hse just say it out loud? Surely she'd get the message across with ease. But there was something that didn't want her to speak, perhaps in fear of changing something---something that she thought was destined to happen. Then again, destiny is just for those without hope.

He carried on yelling her name, before she felt her chair spin around to face him. His voice now soothing, she was taking none of it. She yanked herself up from her chair, bringing her just a tad shorter than her. His breath brushed her nose as her eyes locked on to his, now harder then steel.

"_What?_"


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

She was angry with him, he could tell by the way she didn't answer him the fist time, the way she said what, and the look in her eyes. But this just made the boy smile, at least they didn't break that. Her reaction to him, he stood up and looked down at her. People were beginning to watch the so called couple qualling that was going on...

"I want to talk to you.."Kyo said as he looked at her,"And there is no saying no to me...I am a higher ranking than you."

And like always before she could even say a word Kyo had acted

Kyo grabbed her hands, even if she pulled or threw something at him, he would just hold on to her tighter until they were at the place he could talk to her quietly at. Which was the Fuzen library, no one was really here on the weekends and it made it all the better. He lead her to some book shelves and positioned them right in between them...Far away from the prying eyes of the villagers

Once he looked around he finally looked at her and asked her

"Why?"

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei laughed weakly,"I am sorry, I wasn't hunting you down and you see...I am from Fuzen.."she smiled,"I was looking for someone in particular."

She explained,"I lost the scent as I was nearing the water fall...You see water earses the things I suppose to be following.."she smiled,"My name is Kei...Kei Aosuki...Its a pleasure to meet you, may I ask your name?"

Kei smiled until the wind blew, the girl scent had a faint wiff of Kojis...Kei froze up a bit but then slowly relaxed...


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*

"I, am Rika Shiromi, heiress presumed of the Shiromi clan. Genin of Konohagakure. Believer in freedom" she said as she hopped of the rock and began to encircle Kei. Not in a menacing way but simply as something to do.

"So who are you looking for, or a better question, why are you looking for them?" she said now standing behind Kei, the smell indicated she had benn running at a decent speed. Now what was the reason for that, Rika wondered. Rika was very wary of this girl, people do not generaly play hide and seek across to countries, so what was the reason for her hunting him down.

If there was onething Rika didn't agree with it was hunting down missing-nin. Why should a institution decide wether you live or die, simply because you no longer wish to serve them.


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"I want to talk to you," Kyo began as he looked down towards her. "And there is no saying no to me. I am a higher rank than you."

_Like I care._

She didn't want to say anything. Kyo always believed actions spoke louder than words. Him dragging her off to somewhere more private in the Fuzen Library was an example of this. He was saying he wanted to talk about what she had become.

His eyes glanced around the area before locking with hers. 

"Why?"

Why? He wanted to know _why_? Lyra spat in his face, releasing her grip for him. "It doesn't concern you." 

Surely even a germ could tell that was a blatant lie.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

The girl was a little bit to much for Kei as she was trying to work at the moment, but she just smiled at the heiress of a clan she heard so less about, she would have to research it when she got home. Kei placed her hands behind her back and started to smell the scent again, the scent was really faint so he had just left hours ago...

"You can also say it classified business that no one except the person that I am searching for and the person who is searching for them shall know."Kei said

She bowed slightly,"It is best not to dig any deeper than that."Kei smiled nicely,"Ms.Shiromi, its was an honor to meet you."

*Kyo Aosuki*

He growled at her, he really wanted to punch something! And yet out of all places he took her to a damn library! Kyo cursed under his beath, she always had to play the tough one she always had to take things further and better to prove herself and now she was taking it out on him and lying in the process! 

Kyo positioned himself in front of her as he placed his hands on the opposite side of her

"Lair!"Kyo said,"If anything Lyra...Why join the angels when I told you not to! You could have saved yourself that pain! You could have done a lot!"

Kyo shook his head,"But you didn't and asked Kei to take you there..."

Kyo looked down at the ground but still kept her locked up,"And...And I was the damn reason..."Kyo cursed,"You idiot...I was trying to protect you..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 4, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro knocked on Akina's door as he waited for a answer. He was thinking about somestuff including the Ichibi. Akina open the door dressed in her clothes that seem darker to him. "You should stick with your usual bright clothes than going dark." He enyer Akina's room sitting in a chair. Spike jumped on the bed as he layed on some pillows. "It is time to change my appearence as well. What is on your mind?" "I was thinking that this horror group is a backup plan for our mom and Ichibi. She will not die because of the gene from her dad Ryuza." "If she breaks the seal anything can happen to Ichibi, who of us should get him next? If our mom set this up it is safe to go there when everything goes wrong that day."

"I was thinking that Ichibi will be in me, because you love your clan and it will be letting our dad down. I don't why I ended up with what I got, but I don't breaking it for my pack and be proud of what is coming next for Ichibi and our next family." Akina got comfortable next to Spike on the bed, "Ichibi and I have a pack since before my birth. When that day comes we fight or see what happens that day." "Another day in life for us, does this group help protect us as well. There are so many questions that have to be answer. "Sounds like you want to go back there now to get all these questions answer. Maybe we can go back later todayafter dark."

"Let's get ready to go back to horrorville." Hakrolooked out the window to see it was dusk. Theri parents could understand they did not show up for another meal with them. "I meet you in front of the cave that we had enter before." Hakro got up to leave the room and Spike jumped off the bed to leave to. Akina got into her fairy custume as Hakro and Spike went back to their room to put on their werewolf costume. Then they left their seperate ways from Akina to meet up with her soon to get the answers to his questions.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 4, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
"Ah~ Your still so stubborn, Shirou-chan."

Rimea's voice moved in a playful after hearing Shirou's response. She gives off a sour expression as the halls come to an end. The Saint walking by feels no remorse as that icy expression remains. This wasn't the first time the Princess had said something like that, actually she always brought it up. Shirou remembers the tad bit of irritation he use to get by that when they were younger.

Right now it seems it's only receded a little. 

This peaceful remembrance of the past is ruined once the clanking of metal is heard. Shirou recognizes this sound, it's the similar sound to when the knights move around with their steel armor. From the left side of the wall comes one of the knights, moving in a rather hurried way. Unlike the others, his helmet is off, revealing fiery face and his short red hair. The genin faces this man that looks about in his late teens, without any sign of waver.

"Vice-Captain Rowell!"

One of the knights call out to the red-haired.

"Silence!"

His words knock away the call of his fellow. From Shirou just heard, he is the Vice-Captain of the Knights in this castle.

"Vice-Captain Rowell, what is the meaning of this?"

Asked the young princess in the beautiful green dress. 

"Forgive me, my Princess, but I have grown tired of the praise that this commoner of the East gets from the Royal family. He may have taken care of a few bandits but I see no reason for him to get such special treatment. Not only was he allowed to speak with the king but even the our dear Princess has offered her hand in marriage to him! I want to see for myself what they see in you! Commoner of the East, I challenge you to a duel!  "


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*
_Classified my Ass!_

Classified, she didn't like the sound of that. The viper had mentioned about not telling anyone about him, was he being hunted? Anyway Viper or not this girl could be perceived as a threat to Konoha. 

"Very sorry to _dig deeper_ but how do I know you are not a threat to the security of Konohagakure. While our vilage's maybe allied there is still reason for me to suspect you. Classified information ot not you have passed into Konoha's borders and as a Konoha ninja I will ask nicely what you are doing.

As much as hated to admit it she could sense a strong chakra presense in this girl. She could try to fight her, or maybe, allthough it would be a blow to her pride, alert the ANBU's.

"I do not wish to intefere but I need proof you will not harm Konoha."


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra kept her eyes stabbing into his as he did most of the talking, while she simply let her mind run wild. She couldn't speak though. She wanted to hear what he wanted to say. _Every last bit of it_.

"_Liar!_" Kyo yelled, trapping her with his arms. "If anything Lyra ... why join the angels when I told you not to!? You could have saved yourself that pain! You could have done a lot!"

_Shut up. You don't know what you're talking about!_

"But you didn't and asked Kei to take you there ..."

_Your sister enjoyed watching the torture. I know she did._

"And ... And _I_ was the damn reason ..." he cursed as he looked down to the ground, still keeping her imprisoned. "You idiot ... I was trying to protect you ..."

"Protect me? From _what_? Poisoned frog-noid aliens? You're full of shit Kyo!" she snapped, clenching her fists. "Remember what I said? _"It's a shame you don't know what you're running from"_ ... I've never said truer words ..."


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki *

She smiled,"Please don't get yourself concern in of any business that I obtain to have."Kei said warmly,"All high ranking offiicials of Konaha know what I am after...You yourself if not known does not know...Then maybe.."

Kei smirked,"You are not high ranking."Kei was warm about this,"And of course Fuzen already took this up with the Kage of Konaha. They also know is any Fuzen is here it is to ensure the safety of us and those of our fellow neighbors."

Kei nodded,"We of Fuzen have a very understanding of the law around here...And we will never harm an innocent."

Kei turned around,"unless that innocent is haboring our target and then it full game, not only do they betray their own village, but as well become an enemy of Fuzen as well."Kei nodded as matter of factly,"I hope that one day your name may never come flopping on my desk."

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo head shot up,"No! You know what Lyra! You are full of shit! You can't lie to save your ass!"Kyo growled at her,"And you know what I said back then Lyra, I didn't want you to get involved! I stand by that, but you forced your way in and looked where it got you!"

Kyo grabbed the book shelf tightly trying to hold in his composure of it all but with her he wanted to show out everything he felt at this moment.

"Everything I have done up until now has been for you, my mother and Kei! And I thought I was doing a damn well good job keeping you from the life that can get you killed!"Kyo growled at her but then his tone lowered 

"Quit..Do it now, all new angels have a chance to quit in two weeks.."Kyo looked dead in her eyes,"Quit Lyra...If anything...Not for me...Just don't become a full feldge angel like me..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji followed Kyo through the cave, it wasn't like they weren't going to the same place, which was out. However Koji was decidedly wary he wasn't trying to lose it again because of Kyo's mouth, he decided it would be best to take off. He still needed to go to Kumogakure. He had to meet with Sieferoth apparently to discuss his part in the "plan".

Still Kyo's words rang through his head as he talked to him about joining the Angels. The scars were a nice touch but talking about Kei's innocence... It was information Koji didn't care to or want to know. Still it hurt him a little knowing that she put herself through something like that, that Kyo would allow her to put herself through something like that. It made him angry how Kyo was so fast and loose when it came to protecting Kei. He was too weak to do it, from the day they both ended up in the hospital when they were attacked by assassins. He knew it then and it was evident now, but honestly Kyo did care about her immensely. He was just an ill-tempered idiot who wrote checks with his mouth that he couldn't cash. And he missed the point. Koji had told him their was a reason for what he was doing, he wasn't going to sell out the Mugenshi but he neeeded to make Kyo understand he had to look out for Kei.

"You don't seem like you got what I told you. There are things going on that are bigger than us. Watch your back and don't be overconfident you idiot. You can't trust everyone you think you can, take my words for what they are. You'll regret it if you don't listen. I won't have anyone killing you except for me."He continued to walk up the bank able to feel a draft as he continued. The exit was near.

---
*Koji Kazama*

As he soared through the air prepared to finally land a blow on Kora he felt something flit behind him. He turned around just in time to see Kora's feathered covered foot come down on his face sending him hurdling at an even greater velocity downward. His body flipping and somersaulting on the way down, the rotation giving him slight motion sickness that would be the least of his worries...

*BOOM*

Dust and rock sprinkled the area as his body broke through the earth itself creating a hole in the ground of sizable proportions, but the thing one wouldn't count on was the recoil. His body sprang up out of the hole into Tifa's knocking both of them beside the hole. Domu helped to cushion the blow but as he stood up his armor started to crumble. It was suppose to be the ultimate defensive technique, his Domu bringing the body to it's upper limits of defense. This was his limit it seemed like...

"Looks like we really stepped in it with this one eh Boom-Boom..."Koji coughed slightly, blood dripping down the corners of his mouth. He had no real external besides bruising but his insides felt shredded. He coughed once more sending more blood spattering from his mouth. He stood there weakly his arms and body almost limp but he stayed on his feet. Dirty Boots was still active but it wouldn't be enough for Korra.

"If you have any tricks in the demi-god playbook I think now would be a good time to pull it out."


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_He ate my heart
_
Kyo's head shot up in reaction to her reply. She could tell what was coming next.
"No! You know what Lyra, you are full of shit! You can't lie to save your ass!" He growled at her as he grabbed the book shelf tightly. She couldn't help but feel he was trying to intimidate her but it wasn't working. "And you know what I said back then Lyra? I didn't want you to get involved! I stand by that, but you forced your way in and look where it got you!"

_Full of shit_? Was she really? She wasn't a good liar, and her wall that covered her emotions was always up. Perhaps the wall was simply made of shit?

Kyo carried on, saying that everything he had done for now had been for her, his mother and his sister. He thought he was doing a good job at keeping her from becoming an angel.

Yet he still doesn't know what he's running from ...

"Quit. Do it now. All new angels have a chance to quit in two weeks." His eyes locked with hers as they seemed to repel the steel glare she gave. "Quit Lyra ... If anything. Not for me. Just don't become a full-fledged angel like me ..."

"Stop ... just _stop_! Stop talking! You have no idea why I did it, and you never will! You think you can protect everyone but you can't! You can't protect everyone! *YOU JUST CAN'T!!!*" She screamed as she pushed him away from her with aggression. "Especially when your mindset is like this ..."

She took a deep breath before looking back towards him. "You want to know why I became an angel? Why I went through all that pain and more? Why I let myself be whipped, burnt with hot irons and_ more_ ...!?" Her roar turned into a silent whisper as she bit on the end of her nail.

"Because I _love_ you ..."


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*

She played with her sleeve, it stll had Koji's stench on it from when they had exchanged blood vows. Rika wondered if Kei could smell it, Rika only could because of her enhabced smell. "Fine then pop quiz, If you have spoke with Lady Kayo, what clan is she from?" she leaped back, enphasising the distance between her and Kei.

"Also, out of curiosity. What gives  you the right to tie someone to a vilage, what gives you the right to chose there lives?" she started to pace "What gives you the right to punish people who don't agree with you, what gives you the right to force your values on someone. I ask you Kei Aosoki, what would you do if I said, females can't serve as ninja, wouldn't you fight back. Therefore why would you punish someone who says I don't want to serve Fuzen!"


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Then you must take the time out and fill out the proper papers to say you moving to another village.."Kei was getting angry,"...And I am not liking the tone you are presenting to me Rika when I only being nice..."

Kei didn't care about distance, she placed Durga on the ground and the lighting across the ground and into the lake behind Rika. Kei walked up to the girl and her anger was apparent in her whole figure, Kei never really got angry but today was going to be an exemption, Kei moved quickly and soon was in front of the girl

She swept her feet below her and when the girl began to fall Kei caught her before her head could hit the electricfied water...

"You always been daddys little princess haven't you? No responsibility?No worries? Except that surpisinly low self esteem..."Kei growled,"Now listen here and listen good girly..."

"I am not like anyone else you met before...I'll kill you and get away with it, because you know why.."Kei asked as she purred a bit,"Who would believe a selfish heiress over a hardworking Kages daughter..?"

Kei release the girl collar before grabbing it again as it almost touched the water,"Don't fuck with me..."

Kei pulled her away from the water and then snapped her fingers and let all the electricty from the water fly right back into Durga.

*Kyo Aosuki*

_"Because I love you ..." _

Kyo pushed back and blushed, she said it. Kyo eyes widen as one of his eyes turned blue, Kyo looked down and then back up at her. She was serious, shse was in love with him, Kyo covered his face and then shook his head. She was in love with him! In love with him! Love with him!

Kyo swallowed a lump in his throat,".....I....Lyra..I..."he shook his head and then finally looked at her

He grabbed one of her hands and looked down,"...I..Um..You know.."

Kyo Aosuki didn't even know what to say, he was flustered and it appeared all along his face and then in his hair with a red streak coming down...

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He sighed as he made his way though the cave, the boy was an idiot and he didn't associate himself with them even if his life depended on it. Kyo closed his eyes as he felt the wind, his body was warming up just fine but Kyo could still feel something wrong with this cave...Something..Off...

Kyo heard something fall and quickly turned his head back..

He then looked to Koji,"Don't tell me you brought friends?"Kyo asked before turning around fully

He grasped Phoenix Tail who was still a little reluctant to come out,Kyo closed his eyes and then opened them...Heart beat...Phoenix was sensing heart beat...

"Someone is here..."

Kyo grasped the blade and pulled it slightly out it sheath, the wires quickly passed Koji and attacked something that was hidden in the dark, it made a loud whimper causing Kyo eyes to widen, something was following them..Kyo closed the sheath and the wires began to reel back revealing a disfigured person that was lurking in the dark, it was still alive...

_"Mhesn!"_it gasped as blood began to pour down the sheath

"You will not dirty up my sword.."Kyo grumbled as he saw the blood come near him, Kyo shifted his sword and the wires had pulled hard in oppposite directions causing the body of the monster to split into two

"Disgusting..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Stop running._

The boy struggled with what to say, instead turning to grabbing her hand. Her expression didn't change--- she was still angry with him, and her face displayed a serious look.

"And this is what you're running from. _Me_. You love me but you don't want to admit it, because Kyo Aosuki doesn't _love_ girls, he only _plays_ with them. I know you too well~," she smirked towards the end before taking on her serious look again.

She knew he loved her. She'd known it for a long time. Lyra was in denial herself, but there was no hiding it. There was no lying anymore when he could see through it all, and there was no running either. She didn't want to get all soppy with him as that was the one thing she hated, but she just wanted him to realise what she had been trying to say the whole time ...

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa collided with Koji and was sent tumbling a few meters near a hole in the ground. She was barely conscious now, and could only just here Koji's words.

"Looks like we really stepped in it with this one eh Boom-Boom..." Koji coughed as she could feel drops of blood spraying on to her. She could tell he was injured, and that he needed medical attention. But with Hotaru still out of it, and now the second medic injured she was sure there was no hope ...

"If you have any tricks in the demi-god playbook I think now would be a good time to pull it out."

_Oh yeah, because I just pull them out of my ass Koji ..._ Tifa thought as she struggled to even get up. She simply lay there on her side, her body burning all over and her heart racing. Tifa needed to heal herself, and fast. _Come on ... get up already! Why am I not moving!?_


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*
_Tone?!_

"Your emotions are there so you can express them, not keep them botled up for the sake of _peace_! And I can take any tone I want, by your statement, you could be threatening one of my friends, if they were harboring your _fugitive_."  she spat at the girl. Truth be told she was afraid but she would never show it.

"And don't you insult me of a crime you are guilty of. Since you are the Fuzenkage's daughter you think that everyone has to obey you. You think that you are right simply because of your heritage. You were not being nice you were using the beleive what I say or I will hust you tactic!" 

"And don't you dare make an asumption about my past. I have had to work damn well hard to get past thr pre-conceptions of me! Do you know how hard it is to stop being seen as the helpless blind girl. And on top of that I have never met my mother, where you lord over the land because of yours!" she was upset and furious now. How dare this girl make these assumptiuns of her. She knew NOTHING!


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo frowned she was turning it around on him again,"What do you want me to say Lyra?"Kyo asked her in a high whisper realizing he still couldn't yell at her

"That I love you!!?"he said,"That I like being around you!? That I like your scent and can point out you from a crowd in a matter of seconds! Do you want me to say that!? Do you want me to say that even though you yell at me and we get into fights that I like seeing you upset!?"

Kyo took a deep breath and then looked away,"Because the simple fact...I do...I like all of that..."Kyo said,"I Kyo Aosuki...Likes...No love...The idiot girl in front of me."

Kyo turned to her,"Does that make you happy?"he said as he blushed a bit and looked down on her

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei frowned,"My mother..."Kei began,"HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS!"

Kei yelled as she slammed her fist into a rock, the light blew the rock away in one bit. Kei eyes widen in anger and hatred as she looked at the princess before her that was pissing her off. 

"Fuzen isn't like Konaha we don't have missing all day every day coming out of our ass!"Kei cursed,"Fuzenkagura is a new village and assholes like you from Konaha and Suna! Make fun of us judge us! And even degrade us to make yourselves look better. We are a village of missing ninjas that wanted a home and a place where we can call everyone family! People like your friend trample over that ideal for his own selfish reasons."

Kei looked down at the girl,"Now I dare you...To say or defend those people in front of me and girly, you don't have to worry about being blind anymore...."

Durga sparked up with Kei anger

"Now I am sick of playing nice Kages daughter...I am going to play angel.."Kei said,"I bet daddy would love to know that his little girl has been fooling around with a missing...His scent is still on you get some Ikuzama's around and that will conclude my fact...And daddy little girl will be out on the streets..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Kyo frowned as Lyra kept her serious look up. 
"What do you want me to say Lyra?" He asked in a high whisper as she kept her eyes locked with his. 

"That I love you!? That I like being around you!? That I like your scent and I can point you out from a crowd in a matter of seconds!? Do you want me to say that!? Do you want me to say that even though you'll yell at me and we get into fights!? That I like seeing you upset!?"

What message was he trying to put across? Was he mocking her or trying to tell her he was in pain or something? Staying true to his personality, as confusing as ever ... or perhaps that was her ...? The two were more similar then they thought. Who knew when they first met and had that argument they would be standing here, in the library, alone ...

"It would be a start ..." she muttered, folding her arms as she tried to keep her crumbling wall up. 

"Because the simple fact is ... I do. I like all of that ..." he began as Lyra could feel her wall being torn in half. "I, Kyo Aosuki ... likes--- no, _love_ ... the idiot girl in front of me."

She was _speechless_. She tried not to show it, but he had broke through. The small voice inside that Lyra kept locked away had been released, and now there was a thousand things she wanted to say. _Thank you, bastard, cunt, I love you, dickhead, leave, go, come here ... too many_!

"Does that make you happy?" he blushed as he looked down on her. The thousands of words that went through her head ... she finally concluded with what she would say.

"No. It doesn't make me happy ..." she began, her frown slowly curving into a small smile. "It makes me_ euphoric_ ... it makes me feel much better. Finally, you understand! You get it! The fucking dickhead actually gets it!"


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*

You really are like are a midless tool aren't you. AREN'T YOU! You follow yor mothers orders and if you happen to kill a civilain who will save your streched ass, Your mother. I on the other half are better than you. I never trusted my Father not for one second. I know that his wife is not my mother, I know things about him that would get him exucuted on the spot, so I will not be thrown out so easily. The old fool would never expect his perfect lttle angel to get her hands on his journal. So I am safe you on the other hand, smell like the sanke aswell. The diference is I simply smell like him. I could claim he attacked me. You on the other hand smell like, hormones and sex. And you couldn't claim he forced himself on you, that has an entirely diferent stench. A stench of fear!

Your just a slut and a pawn. A PAWN!"


She was furious, grabbing Kei's arm she threw it away from her.  


"And there you go again, making assumptions. I hate, no I loathe discrimination. No matter what vilage you come from its your personality that counts!" 


Rika found it hard to recall if  she had ever been more furious. In anger she slamed her foot into the tree, leaving a dent. She hated these kind of people, the people that judged a book by its cover.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"I FEAR NO ONE!!!"Kei yelled 

As soon as she did lighting began to crack and pop out of no where, her body glowed blue as her right eye turned red. This girl in front of her was going to pay for what she has done and said to her! Pay! Pay with everything! Her happiness! Her joy! And blood! Everything was going to be a damn price!!

Kei smirked,"Are you mad that daddy doesn't give you no love? That you are the child of some dead beat *slut?!*"Kei purred,"Don't worry, you will pay for the tone you took up with me!"

Kei clasped her hands together and around the girl was a lighting began to strike down and formed a barrier around the girl. Kei eyes widen in anger and frustration she had way to much on her plate but she had to deal with this shitty mouth brat first. And then she could be on her way back to what she was originally doing...

"Don't act like you damn well know me.."Kei growled, Kei lowered herself to the ground and soon the lighting stuck her feet and Durga began to turn a blue color,"Durga! Spark!"

And then Kei took of like a bullet aiming for the girls face, Durga claws was out and sharpen, Kei jumped back at last minute and swung her fist for a hell of a jab at the girls face...

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo smiled but then he instantly frowned,"Wait!? What the hell you just called me!?"Kyo asked loudly causing the librian to come up to them and say no talking. Kyo nodded and watched her leave and take a turn around the corner...

He turned back to her and growled,"Now like I was saying what the hell you call me you idiotic girl!"Kyo asked,"Because come on I am Kyo Aosuki..I can have any girl I damn well please.."

He stood up tall and nodded at that fact,"You are just lucky that you are the only girl I want to see right about now."he nodded again at the fact before turning around to her

"Now..What you got to say about that!?!"


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Only girl? _

Kyo's smile faltered at her comment. "_Wait!_ What the hell did you just call me!?" He yelled, garnering the attention of the libarian. She told them to stop talking before the two nodded in agreement. She took her leave, but Kyo didn't wait too long.

_Those women don't even have lives_, she thought as the libarian trotted off.

"Now like I was saying, what the hell did you just call me you idiotic girl!? Because come on, I am Kyo Aosuki. I can have any girl I damn well please."

Lyra couldn't help but scoff at his comment with a disinterested look.
"You are just lucky that you are the only girl I want to see right about now." He nodded in agreement with himself before turning towards her. "Now ... what you got to say about that?!"

"Why don't you make me feel like I'm the only girl you want to see about right now? I certainly don't think that right now. Sure, you could get any girl you want but would any be as good as me?~" she sniggered with a curvy smile before biting the tip of her thumb as she leaned gently against the bookcase. "I'll make you swallow your pride if you carry on like that."


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*
_Flash of lightning_


Sparks.......she heard sparks! They had surounded her. The crackling, it scared her, it terified her. It reminded her of....No she couldn't think of that, that day. She began to shake, supressing her memories, a single tear coming to her eye.   

"Are you mad that daddy doesn't give you no love? That you are the child of some dead beat slut?!"

How dare she, she couldn't stop the instintaius flood of memories now.

_A cold night,rain pouring down the windows.........A woman at the door........Claiming to be her mother, she was beautifull, her long hair almost a violet color.......Father had been furious......he had sent the four year old Rika to her bed........She had snuck out though........There her Father was beating the woman with such ferocity........"How dare you come here You Whore!".... then he had grabbed a kunai........and stabbed her...straight threw the heart......A flash of Lightning apearing outside._

Rika let out a huge roar as she backflipped, out of Kei's reach.. her foot about to conect with Kei's jaw. She Would pay!


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei was hit in the jaw causing her to bit her tongue, Kei spat out blood and that when Kei smiled, Kei had never bleed a day in her life only though the tortures of becoming and angel was the only time Kei truthfully bled and hard. But this one was light and it didn't really hurt either. Kei touched her jaw and moved it around a bit to make it feel better...

"You made me bleed how *unlucky..*"Kei said and then she snapped her fingers and the blood she spat on the ground began to multiply and soon it was a pool of blood,"Fennikkusu Technique: Bloody Rosa.."

The blood began to dance around and then took the shape of vines with thorns, Kei slammed her heels into the blood causing it to electrify, and then they went all out. The barrier with it lighting barrier and now the blood with the electricifed attack...

This was Kei domain...

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smirked at her

And that was the one of the many reasons he liked her...

Kyo moved up to her and enlaced her fingers with his as he positioned them above her head. He smirked a bit before placing a kiss on her head, cheek, and once on the lips. He pulled back and looked at the girl, both of his eyes shining at her.

"I swear you are the most stupidest girl I ever did meet."Kyo laughed,"I think you should know by now that your the only one..."

He snickered and then laughed a bit,"Lyra lyra lyra....My girl is an idiot..."


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rika*

She felt the air heat up as something came towards her.Growling, she jamp out of the way but into something else. A burning pain enveloped her body for a second before she emerged at the other end. She tried to get up but her right hand was parylised _shit_

Trying desperately to claw her self up she moved her hand "Hunger!" he genjutsu took effect, smirking she finaly calwed herself up. Her hand felt better but it would be about another minute until she could move  it properly.


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Their fingers locked together as Kyo planted kisses across her face before pulling away. She gave a sly smile as their eyes locked for a second.

"I swear you are the most stupidest girl I have ever met," Kyo began with a laugh. "I think you should know by now that you're the only one ..."
"Fine, I believe you," she smiled sheepishly as she dug her hands inside her jacket pockets. He snickered at her, before bursting into a taunting melody. 
"Lyra Lyra Lyra ... my girl is an idiot ..."
"_Your _girl? Heh, you have to ask someone out before that happens sweetie!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 4, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro was waiting for Akina s he sharpen his metal wolf claws as Spike growled at him. "There are so many things we have to protect Spike. What is the right path forme, why am I here in the first place?" Spike growled as he answers his masters questions. Before Hakro growled back Akina showed up, "what are you two talking about?" "Just making conversation, it is not inportant." "I doubt we will end up where we started last time we enter Horrorville. I guessed you gae it is name, it will stick." Hakro smiled as he touched Akina's hand as they walked in the cave as everything change and the arrow Akina made was not there.

"Why are you two back of a sudden" a male voice said as to draw coldness from everyone's body set for his. "We have questions, we want answers to this group." "You will not get any answers it is just trust in the dark part of your mind and the deepest fear deep down in your heart" the guy said. "I sorta of get what you said we have to guess because you still want to be unknown to everyone who can't face what horror means to them." "Do you know a women the name of Alis?" "The death of someone tht is powerful like her." "I think that was a yes." 

"We be in touch or you so up like anyone else?" "Only the shadows know" the guy said. "Can we get a map to know where we are at in this place?" The guy pulled something from his sleeve and tossed it at them, Spike caught whatever it was. Hakro picked up Akina noticed the guy was gone or slipped back into the shadows. Hakro took it from Spike and open it to see it was a map. "I guessed we know where we are going. I make  brail one for you later." "I doubt we get seperated in this place." Hakro study the map before making their move to move to another part of the caves.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:*

She felt a little tickle in her stomach, but not before she continued the onslaughts of attacks at Rika. The vines narrowed into her, crushing the rock in front of her and the other vines attacked her. Kei smiled at this, if she touches the barrier it will be over before the pretty girl could know it. Her whole body will be electrified...

But even if she didn't touch it, Kei vines will do the trick...

"Ending this..."Kei said, and soon the vines in mid air fuse together and got bigger as they slammed down to where the girl was at and then broke into tiny vines every where when they touched the ground...

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo blushed,"Wait I have to say it!?"Kyo asked as he began to get flustered yet again, but he knew that was what she wanted. The simple fact that she was going to be his...And he would belong to her. The thought made him shiver but it was Lyra and Lyra just like Kei and his mother deserved the best from him...

He looked at her again,"Be mines Lyra..Go out with me..."he told her,"I'll look out for you and you me...I'll be there for you no matter what...Lyra...So how about it..Be mines~"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to watch on as her teammates wanted to continue. She was glad for their fighting spirit but it wouldn't be enough. If they continued they'd all be destroyed, she knew this for a fact. No matter what strategies she could think of there was always some casualty, and she wasn't even sure if in any of those strategies they would still win. It'd all be wasteful. There was no chance, this Kora person was just way to strong for them. 

She looked at Mew again as she nodded, and Mew created a giant bubble this time. Much larger than the ones before. It surrounded everyone except for Kora. This one was tougher also, but Mew couldn't keep it up for very long. Thalia looked around and yelled out:

"Listen to yourself Koji! You're trying to die in battle, and I can understand that, but don't die now! There will be a time and place for that, but now is not the time! You still have so much to fulfill to throw it all away right now! So just accept this!"

She looked up at Kora, wondering what she would do, but she didn't give her anytime to make an attack, she was making sure everyone was getting out of there safely. She looked at Mew again and it nodded. It poofed away, and due to it being Mew's jutsu, the bubble disappeared along with it, also with everyone inside. 

They were then surrounded by a giant cloud of white smoke, and it slowly faded to show they were in a beautiful cave, with a waterfall, creating a small stream down through the caves floor. Everything sparkled, and it looked like a dream. Well this place was the Cave of Dreams, Mew's homeland. The bubble had already been popped and Mew instantly fell to the ground, tiring itself out from creating such a giant bubble and then de-summoning itself with everyone around it.

Thalia looked around, making sure no one was dieing. She knew she might get yelled at from Koji, but their survival was all that mattered to her right now.


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*


"Wait, I have to say it!?" He blushed as he began to fluster again, but she couldn't help but giggle childishly at him. She knew however it was about to get soppy.

"Be mine Lyra. Go out with me ..." he told her, not even ask. Told. "I'll look out for you and you'll look out for me. I'll be there for you no matter what Lyra. So how about it? Be mine~"

"Awww, you're too cute! Look at you blushing and all that!" she burst out laughing, almost collapsing to the ground. It was sweet what he did though. She half-expected him to beat her up until she would say yes.

"Okay, I'll go out with you on _one_ condition ..." she began as a huge grin formed across her face.

"_I_ wear the pants."

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa clenched her stomach, sending medical chakra through her body in an attempt to heal her wounds. She could barely tell what was going on, but soon found herself in another pink bubble judging by the blurry pink now in her face. 

_What's going on? Is this Thalia's doing again?_ she thought as she was too weak to speak at the time. After some shouting, Tifa soon saw the place become filled with pearly white smoke which lasted for a few moments. Once it had cleared, even Tifa could smell the beauty around them. Even if she couldn't see much, she could definitely smell something sweet. Flowers perhaps?

_Where are we?_


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

_Miho Kaneko vs Yousuke Hanamura_​
Clang. Clang. Clang.

The sound of metal colliding with metal didn't echo, but sung throughout the small village of Sunepta. The metal used in both of the swords was the best around and when both weapons collided you didn't just here a generic meeting of metal, no, the swords vibrated and let out a sound that seemed to tell a story of the pride in the craftsmanship of the man that created them. Soon the sounds of the blows became more rapid as the owners were finally revealed. The blacksmith son Yousuke Hanamura was engaged at the moment in a deadlock with Konoha's Miho Kaneko. This battle was for the sword that Miho was currently wielding , the greatest sword in the renowned blacksmith Ei Hanamura's collection.

Ea.

The two opposing forces stared into each others eyes not relenting. Yousuke eyes had a look of playfulness and seemed pretty nonchalant about the whole deal, but Miho's eye, her lone red-purple eye, was drenched in determination so much so that her eye seemed to be darkening with each clash of their blades. With a roar the both of them forced apart pushing the other back and skidding in the glistening white snow. "Your pretty good Miho-chan. It seems you were serious about becoming a swordswoman." Yousuke complimented.

The young kunochi simply flipped her hair back and gave a nod in response to the compliment. _"How calmly he can say that knowing he's much better than me. Yousuke skills with both of those tanto's exceed mine with a sword. I"ll have to be more tactful."_ Miho throught to herself as she planted her feet and poised her sword ready for their second round.












Both pushing themselves off their feet Miho and Yousuke begin to duel. The light reflecting off of their swords cause them to flash and the sound of metal scraping against each other gave off an ear splitting screech as they fought for power. Suddenly, Yousuke manages to parry, thrusting Miho's sword into the air and leaving her open for an attack. "Sonic Thrust!" In a split second Yousuke thrust one of his tanto's with blinding speed towards Miho's cheek. The blade she was able to dodge, but the force of the wind from the blinding thrust nicked the side of her cheek.

In a counter attack Miho swung the sword toward Yousuke's midsection from the inside. The cloud clang of metal sounded out as Yousuke's other tanto blocking the sword as he swung his free tanto down toward her causing Miho to jerk her head back and the blade just slicing off bits of her hair. The young kunochi jumped back to put some distance between the two. Though it was fruitless as Yousuke was already back on her, swinging both of his tanto down like a hammer.

The loud sound of metal vibrating followed behind as Miho raised her sword overhead to block the strike. While all this was occurring Yousuke father, Ei Hanamura, was observing. _"Yousuke's obviously better, but this girls sword work is fast. Blocking Yousuke so effortlessly after being taken off guard. Impressive."_

"Putting distance between us would imply that we are equals. Sorry Miho-chan, but that just isn't true." "If that's what you believe then show me." Yousuke ended the stalemate by forcing Miho to lose the grip on her sword as he came in for another thrust. Miho retaliated by using the slick snow to slide across the ground and coming with an upward sword slash the tip of her sword just barely missing with the force of the blade causing Yousuke's hair to move.

The two pointed their weapons at each other, Miho walking around in a circle with Yousuke mimicking her movement in a perfect relationship with her. This time Miho struck first, the two trading blow after blow, feints, parries with acute accuracy. Before coming in for one stalemated strike and pushing each other back to their respective corners.

It was back to square one.

She was having a hard time keeping up with him, and Miho was positive he was holding back because she was inexperieced with this sword.

"I am a warrior, a chosen of the almighty. Stop holding back, it's very insulting." Miho spoke in annoyance with a hint of anger in her voice. Yousuke simply responded with a small smile as he tossed one of his tanto up and down before speeding off toward her leaving flurry of snow in his wake.

Sparks flew as Miho swung Ea into his tanto completely halting Yousuke's strike that was accompanied by a loud screech as Miho ran her sword down his tanto and down Yousuke abdomen. The sound of tearing fabric was all that was heard as the older man barely dodged and round housed Miho into her stomach sending her sliding back into the snow. 

The young girl fell down to one knee, breathing heavily. Besides a ripped cloak Yousuke was in good shape, he honestly was leading this whole match up until that point though he wasn't far from reaching his limit.

Yousuke turned pointing on of his tanto's at her. His face serious as he looked at his young friend. "Your good Miho-chan, but I'm afraid your not ready to use that sword. You've been going at this for some hours and you still haven't been able to bring out it's power. Sorry to do this, but I'll be ending this in one move."


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"....This was a little too easy.."Kei mumbled to herself,"I won't kill you girly...Oh that not my style..."

Kei took out a kunai and began to twirl it around her finger, the lighting began to pulsate and heat up the thing the more it twirled and twirled. Kei got over the girl, this was finished and Kei was the winner. Kei looked down on the girl before cutting open her selvees and getting on top of her. 

"No you will learn a new lesson..."Kei said as she grabbed the girl collar but then she pulled the girl up really close to her ear when she whispered,_"Tell Koji Kazama...That Kei Aosuki is going to destroy anyone that comes in contact with him...Or anyone that comes into contact with your little group...."_

Kei slammed the girl down on the ground and stopped twirling the kunai before slamming it down on the girls arm, the girl skin began to smoke as Kei make one huge lighting gash on the girls arm. Once she was finished, the thing was an out right wound, the smoking of the skin deemed down and all that was left was a wounded princess..

"Nice talking to you..."Kei said,"I got a good whiff of his scent..."

Kei began to walk away but then she smiled and turned around,"Remember...Pass that tiny little message to Koji...Or _I'll kill you~~"_

Kei smiled and with that a huge lighting struck her and she was gone...

*Kyo Aosuki*

He frowned at the girl making fun of him,"Oi shut up!"Kyo yelled but he wasn't really mad at her, he liked it when she was smiling and all that crap and it made him a little happier when he knew it was because of him. The Aosuki boy was such a selfish one in the relationship...

But then she said something that made him smirk,"You want the pants?"

Kyo smirked and then lifted up the shirt and unbutton the pants and unzipped them half way,"You want these pants?"Kyo smirked

"Come get them..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
...

Kyo frowned at Lyra making fun of him, telling her to shut up. 
"You want the pants?" He unzipped his trousers half way, putting Lyra on the verge of vomiting. "Come get them."

"Eww, don't make me throw up on the first date," she groaned as she covered her mouth. "I didn't mean literally. Put your hairy balls away, nobody needs to see that!"

Even though it was awkward moments like this that would send people running miles, it's what made Lyra like Kyo so much. He was cocky and willing to make a joke out of anything, almost like herself.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He frowned but then he smirked,"You can't handle these pants.." he said as he zipped them back up,"And plus I shave damn it!" Kyo yelled as he straighten himself back up. He smirked to himself as she looked like she was about to vomit all over the place..

"You know...I like it better when you smile."Kyo said before streching,"I am going to have to get back to my rounds before calling it a day..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 4, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro noticed that Diana had left, atleast he lead her on about Akina. Alis my mom still had the Ichibi. He do some handseals as he summoned a black crow that was from his ninjutsu. First he wrote down everything in a secret code in his gothic style words. He sealed it the only people who could open itwas kage level and sent it off to Suna to the kazekage herself. _"Maybe I am a trated to everyone set to my own pack that I cinsidered. Here is something Ichibi is free I doubt he would go under any military orders again. I guessed Akina had to suffer as well as the guy she likes could up breaking her heart."_ He left the cabin to go find Spike and Akina, for something in his mind that he read from Cho's books in the past.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana walked through the village looking for weaknesses strengths etc. Anythig needed to know about defeating the village. She was also looking for Darius and Violet while doing that. Where where they? She left them for just a while and now they where off doing who knows what. Where they partying without her?! She heard people mutter about a festival on the way in the village. If they did she would get them and strangel Darius. He knows that she loves a good party and to invite her. She would be angry if she missed it. In fact she would go find that party now.

*Darius*

Violet squeled when she heard Akina talk about the whole girlfriend thing. She knew she sensed something and she was never wrong when it came to that stuff. Too bad that Darius dind't know squat when it came to girls like she told Akina. His childhood didnt prepare him for that. His dad was also horrible aat girls too. She was amazed he got with someone at all. She figured it was pure luck. 
"Where am i?" Darius muttered as he got up to see Violet and Akina. "So here you guys are." he said.

"Yup here we are." Violet cheerfully said ignoring his glare. "The festival is almost over. What should we do after this?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa/Una/Edie*
> 
> Edie's clone raced out the door, but was stopped by a mud wall. It was okay though--- she'd already closed the wound on Tifa as the young girl had stopped the bleeding by herself. However, she was unconscious and in no position to fight.
> 
> ...



Tatsu gazed up at the large god-like summon.  His lips parted and he began to laugh.

And laugh.

And laugh.

"You fool!  Blitz isn't Leviathan!  He's a normal summoning!  Leviathan hasn't shown himself yet!  Edie...  you really are stupid aren't you?  You think I wouldn't have a back-up plan?"  He walked over to Una and took her sword from her.  "I see I must have inherited my intelligence from Hakaizen.  I coated Una's sword with a deadly poison prior to coming here.  As we speak the poison is rushing through Tifa's veins, threatening death.  But that's not how I want to kill her.  You will send Etro away.  And you will do it now."  He turned his back to her and walked away from her toward Tifa.  He stood before the girl.  He hoisted her over his shoulder and began walking toward the village gates.

He looked back at Edie and Una.  "Hurry up, Edie."

Suddenly, a kunai slashed through the man's arm, giving him a shallow cut and making him cry out and drop Tifa.  A blur grabbed the girl and slid to a halt next to Edie.



Date Uchiha laid Tifa gently on the ground and looked over at Edie.  "I don't know who you are or what that is...  Jiji-san tells me I lost some of my memory.  But...  You and...  And this girl feel... familiar.  Like I know you, or at least knew you.  And if you are someone who was or is precious to me in my past, then I won't allow him to attack you unjustly."

Flashback

_"What do you mean, Jiji-san?"

"You're training is not yet complete, Date, but from this point on you must train on your own.  Travel the world, learn a little bit of everything and master what you are proficient in."

"But...  Grandfather, I don't know anything else."

"Exactly, it is time for you to learn everything once more.  Go to Konohagakure, Date.  Find the Village Hidden in the Leaves.  The only other members of what is left of your family is there, my Grandson.  Find Edie Warholic.  Tell her I'm sorry."  Date nodded.  "Oh... okay Ojii-san.  But I will come back one day, and I will be stronger.  Then we will fight again."  Kazaden chuckled heartily.  "Go then, my Grandson.  Become the best that you can be."  Date took the older man into a close hug and left the dojo, heading for the forest.  Someone must know where this Leaf Village was._


Date looked at Tatsu who had turned around to face him.  He kept the blond male in his sights while he spoke to Edie.  "Uchiha Kazaden...  Wanted me to tell you he was sorry."  Tatsu's teeth were bared in a feral scowl.  "I'm going to kill you, little brother.  And I'm going to enjoy it."  Date rose an eyebrow.  "Nah.  Someone so bent and twisted by darkness like you couldn't possibly be _my_ brother!"  Tatsu roared and dashed toward Date.  Date's eyes immediately blazed into the Sharingan, which caught Date off-guard momentarily.  

_What is this?  I never...  I never trained this ability with Grandfather.  My body must be remembering how to do this!  I can see his movements before he makes them!  Now's my chance_!  "Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku!"  Date went into a fierce spinning kick and batted Tatsu to the side.  The blond rolled to his feet and rushed toward Date again, aiming a power hook at his face.  Date leaned back and dodged the punch, before pushing Tatsu by his elbow, knocking him off of his guard.  He then ducked.  "Shoryuken!"  He performed a spiraling uppercut that sent Tatsu reeling back.  The blond was fighting blindly, rushing in and attacking recklessly.  Tatsu roared and activated his own Sharingan before performing a shunshin and teleporting in front of Date, aiming a very powerful snap kick to his stomach, sending him rolling backward.  

"I WILL KILL ALL OF YOU!!!!  NONE WILL SURVIVE MY WRATH!!!"

Tatsu felt a pulse, a heartbeat of power.  _Power...  Come to me.  I can feel you...  Come on...  Come on!  I'm... right... here!_

"LEVIATHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNN!!"

A golden aura encased him and became a serpent-like beam of light, that rocketed skyward, before taking form in a huge snake, though still not as big as Etro.  "KILL THEM ALL!  KILL THEM AND LEAVE NO TRACE!!"  The serpent opened its gaping maw and dashed at Date, threatening to swallow him whole.  Date was paralyzed with fear and couldn't do anything but gaze fearfully into the beast's mouth.  _Move!  Move!  What's wrong with my body_?!  Little did he know, Leviathan's gaze had petrified him, he couldn't move no matter how hard he tried.  His muscles trembled as he tried to force them to move.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 4, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro thought he needed to hang out with Diana for the rest of the day or something. Spike growled at him telling him to relax. "I like mission good paries." Hakro pulled out a cigarette he lights it takes a long drag on it. Spike sneezed from the smoke. Hakro blew the smoke through his nose as he kept following Diana to see what she was up too at the moment. He had his supcion about her about evil or another person insane. He kept his eyes open and be sneaky to get passed Diana scence of her sences at the moment. He jumped from rooftop to rooftop as he looked downward. _"I stop her to get to the party. Lightning Bolt Fang."_ He was only playing with her as he send a lightning bolt from the sky to the ground next to Diana.

*Akina Ezel*

"Sorry I bolt, I needed some air, you did some fine dancing Darius. Anything can happen just say something it may happen just like the festival. We could go to the hotsprngs if you want. I guessed I am not a good tour guild." She started to blush as she did not hide it this time as she thought to herself. _"we could help Darius with his girl problem and just to pratice on it."_ She could not help but giggle some as she thought Diana would be mad at some point, but today was a good day with some twists to it she hope. I have some work cut out for me but it is worth it Akina kept thinking to herself as she stop giggling and put a true smile on her face as she looked in the direction where Darius and Violet could be as he had her ears honed to hear what they said next.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission*

*"We must walk onward to Suna as you have requested. I will summon help to deliver us to that village."* Sakurai formed a few hand signs and slammed his hand to the ground. In a poof of smoke Worm appeared before them. *"Deliver us to the Suna, dear friend."* Worm stared at Hotsuki and Hotsuki stared at Worm. *"Worm, it is rude to stare."* Sakurai looked over to see how dirty Hotsuki turned out to be. There was a fungus growing off his skin and the dirt on his clothes and skin only helped the growth. Sakurai thought to himself, that must why Worm is staring. He wants to eat the fungus, *"I'll feed you later Worm. Lets go."* Sakurai turned around and began to walk, and Worm hesitantly followed with Hotsuki.

Worm raised its body off the ground and began feeling the wind patterns. *"I brought worm out to use its natural abilities as an animal to find the village."* Worm lowered its body back down and turned and began to crawl ahead. *"When we get into the desert, I will carry you Worm."* Hotsuki was unusually quiet, and Sakurai noted this change.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked around and saw Tifa, and she noticed she wasn't in great condition. She slowly walked over to her whispering:

"Don't worry, you'll be fine, we're safe here." 

She smiled but then sat down and pulled the now, tiny box in her pocket. As she pulled it out it instantly became the size of how it previously was. She wondered what could be inside, and her curiosity eventually over took her. She opened it, and at first, all she saw was nothing, it was a big, giant, black void. She stuck her hand inside of it and she felt like her hand was being sucked down inside of a whirlpool, although it wasn't wet, it was as if air was sucking her arm in. 

Suddenly she felt something, well, not soft, but papery. After grabbing a handful she pulled it out and was amazed at what she had found. Inside was money, and not just some small amount, a lot of it, and when she said a lot, she meant a lot. And this was just in one handful, she didn't know how much was in that "box". She then realized that she could finally buy her own house, well get someone to build one for her. She noticed a note, pinned to the flat end of the box. She grabbed it and it gave an address. She wondered who it could be, but she decided if this Nazo guy knew what she wanted then this person's address may help. She looked at her team as she smiled.

"Hey guys we should get going! I just found something we may all be interested in!"

She then looked over at Tifa, with a bit of a confused look on her face.

"What are you going to do now?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 4, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission*

Sakurai turned around and walked up to Hotsuki. *"Are you doing alright Hotsuki?"* Sakurai hiden a female insect in Hotsuki's clothes as he brushed up against him. Sakurai noticed that Hotsuki has unusually zoned out. He didn't notice the interaction between both of them. Worm took this to his andvantage and begun to crawl on top of Hotsuki and headed towards the fungus growing on him.

Suddenly Sakurai heard laughter in the trees and saw a ninja fall from some branches onto the ground. *"So he is being controlled... You! Set Hotsuki free!"* The ninja canceled the connection making Hotsuki go limp, although Worm was wrapped around Hotsuki. Preventing him from slamming into the ground and instead slowly lowered down. Worm began to clean Hotsuki from his filth as Worm had a feast. *"If you don't flee now, I will be forced to take action upon you."* The other ninja stood up and used a hand sign. A large tentacled parasite appeared on Hotsuki's head and jumped off and began to race toward the enemy. "I saw you both and thought I could get some money off you two." The ninja smiled and began to walk out of the shadows. He had dark green eyes with black hair. "I will see how much I can get off that guy. You... I will have to defeat. Parasitic clone!" Tentacle parasites became visible and began to conglomerate together. "My secret clan uses the parasites of this forest as an offensive and defensive techniques." Sakurai raised his hands and his insects flooded out of his clothes. *"You won't be able to defeat me."* Worm crawled off of Hotsuki and began to go into its pupa stage. "I see." The ninja and his clones threw shuriken at Sakurai and Worm. *"Bug expansion."* Sakurai used a hand sign and a four of his insects grew into three foot wide and tall insects. They formed a wall on top of each other. Two by two bug wall.


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 4, 2011)

*~ReiMei Mayonaka~ Konoha*

Before setting off out the door ReiMei took off his jacket and threw it on his bed. and tying the Leaf headband around his forehead, causing his bangs in his face to be swept up out of his face, and then tying his hair up into a large poofy ponytail. Making him look drastically different revealing his light grey eyes. ReiMei then tied a grey camo patterned keffiyeh around his neck, which overlapped some of his black t-shirt. Then putting on his studded belt which he wore diagonally  from his right hip to his left. Above his pitch black skinny jeans.

This wasn't ninja ReiMei it was ReiMei the boy who was no longer a prince. But now a everyday person. He forgone strapping his shuriken holster and hip pack to him today, the only ninja object he had was Kyo's headband. Before walking out the door ReiMei put a pair of aviator shades. 

"Today is the day we finally reunite. I can't wait to see how she looks after these long 3 years." ReiMei adjusted the headband until it was more comfortable on his forehead. "Living here has even gave me a slight tan." ReiMei admiring himself in the mirror as usual. He may be changing to adjust to this life. But he was still the same ReiMei underneath it all.


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Gross._

"You can't  handle these pants ..." he smirked as he zipped them back up. "And plus I shave damn it!"
Lyra was already creeped out by those last two comments, and had to contain the vomit rising up her throat.

"Seriously, if we ever got intimate just _don't_ talk. You'd make any woman either run a thousand miles or just murder you flat-out," she quipped as she soon burst into a giggle. 

"You know ... I like it better when you smile," he began with a stretch. "I am going to have to get back to my rounds before calling it a day."

"Okay ... well um--- I guess I'll be seeing you later," she smiled akwardly, before quickly pecking him on the cheek. Lyra quickly shoved her hands in her pockets and walked away.

*~LT END~
*​*Edie/Tifa/Una* *LT*

"You fool! Blitz _isn't_ Leviathan! He's a normal summoning! Leviathan hasn't shown himself yet! Edie ... you really are stupid aren't you? You think I wouldn't have a back up plan?" He mocked as he walked over to Una and took her bastard sword away from her.

"Actually--- no, I didn't think you'd have a back-up plan. Afterall I haven't seen you for _years_ you idiot!" she yelled as she clenched her fists, ready to get going.

 "I see I must have inherited my intelligence from Hakaizen.  I coated Una's sword with a deadly poison prior to coming here.  As we speak the poison is rushing through Tifa's veins, threatening death.  But that's not how I want to kill her.  You will send Etro away.  And you will do it now."  He turned his back to her and walked away from her toward Tifa.  He stood before the girl.  He hoisted her over his shoulder and began walking toward the village gates. Edie was ready to dash over towards him, but it seemed something had already got there before her.

It was Date. He had a different hair colour, but it was still Date. She could tell. "_Date_ ... I didn't _think_ ... I-I uh ..." she struggled to find the words to speak but he had already started.

"I don't know who you are or what this is ... Jiji-san tells me I lost some of my memory. But ... you and ... this girl feel ... familiar. Like I know you, or at least knew you. And if you are someone who was or is precious to me in my past, then I won't allow him to attack you unjustly."

"Look, Date--- I really appreciate this, but please! Take Tifa to the hospital! This isn't saf---"

"Why can't he stay for the party too Edie~? Afterall, it's a big fucking happy reunion!" Una chuckled as she stroked Bahamut's metallic armor. Edie glared at the woman, wanting to pound her face in right now.

"I'm going to kill you, little brother. And I'm going to enjoy it." Tatsu growled but Edie wasn't going to allow that. No way. She'd give her life if it meant that Tifa and Date were safe. Edie had lived her life, it was unfair theirs would end so prematurely.

It was just seconds later that Tatsu and Date engaged in a short skirmish, with the latter showing off some fancy new moves. Edie didn't even have the time to be impressed as Una was now on Bahamut and diving for her. Etro quickly smacked the beast away, smashing it down to the ground.

"Ugh ... that cunt! I'll murder the ruling queen off Valhalla and see how she talks to Bahamut's ruling!"
"Oh _fuck off!_" Edie weaved together three handseals at an incredible speed, before cupping her two fingers around her mouth. "Water Release: Water Dragon!" 

A water dragon shot out of her mouth, dancing through the sky before crashing down to Bahamut. It smashed into the creature but did little-to-no damage thanks to the armor it wore. But before they could continue, they heard Tatsu losing it.

"I WILL KILL ALL OF YOU!!!!  NONE WILL SURVIVE MY WRATH!!! LEVIATHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNN!!"

"_Eww._"

"What is ... _that_?"

It was now that Tifa was finally awake. The poison was still in her veins but she had healed the stab wound now. She truly was remarkable with her healing; years of training with the head doctor pays off eventually. "Date?" she gasped as she tried to stand up but failed. 

"KILL THEM ALL!  KILL THEM AND LEAVE NO TRACE!!"  The serpent opened its gaping maw and dashed at Date, threatening to swallow him whole.  Date was paralyzed with fear and couldn't do anything but gaze fearfully into the beast's mouth.

"Move Date! Oh for fuck's sak-" Before Edie could even finish her sentence, Etro had held out her hands and created her Holy Shield, deflecting Leviathan away. However, due to Edie having used Etro just a few weeks ago, the shield would only last for a few minutes at most.

"Apologies, Edie. Valhalla hasn't blessed me recently, so my power isn't great. I must go soon," the humanoid spoke with a soft melody of a voice while Edie nodded. 

"Mom ... it _hurts_ ...!" Tifa cried as she was sweating heavily and clutching her stomach. Edie quickly grabbed Date by the shoulders and looked him in the eye.

"Damn it!! ... If you ... If you love her then get her out of here! *NOW!!*"

*Tifa Warholic*
_Safe at last_

"Don't worry, you'll be fine, we're safe here." 

Tifa could hear Thalia's voice as she soon came back to her senses. The main internal damage had been repaired, now all that remained was a few bruises that would heal over time. 

"T-Thank you ... Thalia. Really, you saved us there," she smiled as she sat up, clutching her stomach. She soon noticed Thalia feeling around inside a box, then her face lit up with happiness. What did she find in there? Medical equipment perhaps? Hopefully!

"Hey guys we should get going! I just found something we may all be interested in!" After announcing their plans, she looked over to Tifa with a confused face.

"What are you going to do now?"

Tifa was initially startled by this question. What was she going to do? All she wanted to do was find Date, and that was it. Just find him and she'll be fine. But then again, going with her sister looked promising. It seemed the group needed a proficient healer like herself, and they would benefit greatly from her help. The one thing she's ever wanted to be is useful, and she felt like that today.

"I don't know sister. I want to try and find Date but ... we're so far away. Maybe I should just stick with you guys for a little seeing as Date would come back here eventually, no?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 5, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission*

"It seems that you have some handy little tricks up your sleeve." Skaurai stood still and his insects began to conglomerate into two insect clones. Worm's pupa stage finally completed and it laid next to him ready for battle. *"I'm sorry my fellow ninja, but I have a duty of escorting this man and the rules dictate that you must die."* Parasites had already surrounded Sakurai and worm.

The Parasites reveled themselves from their invisibility and began to pull Hotsuki away into the woods. It was then Sakurai's clones ran towards the enemy ninja and Sakurai began his hand signs to summon a new creature. 

Sakurai slammed his hand down and in a puff of smoke Spore entered the fray.

"Spore, paralyze those parasites." Sakurai pointed as the giant insects died in a sequel of agony from their lack of nourishment and the extreme change in size.

Spore brought in its legs and began to roll towards Hotsuki and the parasites that were dragging him away. Its strange fur stabbed into the parasites easily and picked Hotsuki up as if he was stuck with static. Then it rolled its way back to Sakurai behind the protection of the giant insects.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 5, 2011)

Date stared back at the woman as she held him by his shoulders and screamed at him.  His head felt like it was splitting in half.  Broken, fragmented memories of him as a little kid, sitting with the girl and the woman enjoying dinner with their family.  Coming to their house after the Academy to study with...  Tifa...?  He remembered more, the deeper he explored the more his head hurt.  Not all of his memories came back, but one memory was clear as day.  He was holding Tifa in some desert Train Station kissing her.  His eyes gained their focus and he pulled Edie into a close hug before lifting up Tifa and taking off, Tatsu not bothering to attack him.  Edie was his primary target.  He met her gaze gently.

"Tifa...  My memory isn't so good... but here's something we will both remember for the rest of time..  I will always be here to protect you.  And if you ever need me, I will find you.  I love you."  He performed the Shunshin and made the journey faster.  He landed in front of the hospital, kicking the doors open.  "I need assistance!"


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Edie/Una

*Edie breathed out a sigh of relief as Date set off with Tifa. Finally her daughter was safe along with Date, so she could relax a little. But it also meant she didn't have to hold back at all.

She formed the tiger handseal as she closed her eyes, focusing her chakra. Soon, two large blades of chakra appeared on her hands, a sharp sound echoing through the area.

"Okay ... let's go!" she hopped on the spot to get herself active as Una watched with an eyebrow raised. Etro had dissapeared now, so it was just her against these four. Think she could do it?

"Please. Four against one? Even _you're_ screwed Edie. Oh well," Una shrugged as Bahamut lunged for Edie, lightning charging around his mouth. Edie swiftly twirled around him, sending a swift swipe across his side. It was so quick that Bahamut only noticed his wing had been cut off when he tried to fly away.

"_*Chakra Scalpel*_. A doctor's best friend."

"*Chidori Spear!* _My_ best friend!" Una took sent an uppercut of her arm, dragging the spear of lightning to slice Edie in half. She simply ran around to Una, grabbing her face with her hand which still had chakra scalpel activated. Una's face recieved plenty of scratches and slices and was also bruised from the power, but Edie wasn't done.

"*PISS. THE. HELL. OFF!!!*" Clutching on to Una's face, Edie blasted Una away with sheer strength, sending the bastard child crashing through multiple buildings. Civillians ran away cowering as Edie turned to Tatsu. 

"And do you think I won't do the same to you?"

*
Tifa Warholic LT

*Tifa could feel her eye sight becoming blurry. Her body was going numb, and she was sure she had a nose bleed right now. Her arm hung like a ragdoll as Date flung open the door, yelling for a doctor. The nurse at the reception quickly scurried over to see what was wrong with Tifa, but could soon tell from her pale skin colour that she wasn't well.

The woman dashed off, and came back within seconds with a bed and a handful of nurses and two doctors. They placed Tifa on the bed, with one wiping away her sweat while another began injecting her body with drugs. Another nurse took Date away from Tifa to the waiting room while she was rushed away.

"Can you tell me what happened to her? It looks like she's got a fever ... was she poisoned? Had a stroke?" The nurse didn't seem to smart, but it was her job just to keep Date occupied so he couldn't interrupt the doctors operating on Tifa.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She wondered what to do about the subject. It'd be great to have her sister around but she wasn't sure how long her sister would want to be around them for. The thing is, at one point they were going to have to kill, and steal, and other crimes of the such. She wasn't sure her sister wanted to live like that.

She walked back over to her and knelled down towards her. 

"I'm not sure how the group will take this, but I'll agree with what you just said. Stay with us until Date returns. Trust me, I know the guy, he'll come back eventually, and if you really like him that much then he'll be sure to return. I promise. Especially if it's someone as great as you."

She gave her a confident smile and then a serious look returned to her face.

"However the thing is, as long as you're with us you can't tell anyone of what we've done or what we're going to do. It'd be for the best. Plus if you were to do that then you'd be just like the rest of my family, those who take advantage and betray me. But I don't think you'd do that to me, you seem different." 

She gave her a smile and then stood up before looking back down.

"Oh yeah, I should probably give you a description of our uncle. He attacked me in Iwagakure, and he's one of the strongest people I've fought in my entire life. He has black hair with white tips, and really black flashy clothing. You'll be able to spot him a mile away if you see him just by the way he dresses, but don't underestimate him. He doesn't seem to care if your family, you saw what type of injuries he gave to me. So if you run into someone like that, run. That's all the advice I have for you."

She then stood up and looked at everyone else in the cave. 

"Everyone ready to go? I have a set destination that I need to head to."


----------



## River Song (Jun 5, 2011)

*Hotaru*

His head was hazy, he heard faint voices. He could barely nake them out, one of then was Thalia's. Thalia, the traitor, giving up all our secrets, our safety to a girl she had just met. Then there was the snakes voice and of course Tifa's. He opened his eyes to look at the suroundings. If it was anyone else they would of stared in awe. Hotaru however had other things on his mind.

He stood up, stumbling a little before walking over to Tifa"How DARE you. You almost got me killed for a stupid mut. If Kora didn't see my sister in me she would of killed me on the spot because you knocked me out. And why did you knock me out because a clearly more competant ninja than you landed a hit on your summon.

You did not only put my life at stake but also everyone's else's. Iam the only one who knows Kora. I am the one who knows things she is guilty of and things she can do. We would of also fared a small chance better if I was awake, don't you think.

A medics are chosen to heal people, they are trained to keep thir head in even the most dire situations so they can get there job done. You obviusly haven't reached that stage of competency yet."  

He was furious and he knew Thalia couldn't stop him since everything he was saying was true.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 5, 2011)

Date leapt off of Reshiram's back, landing strongly before the entrance to the hospital.  He entered the building and running to the front desk.  "I'm here for Tifa Warholic.  I have the source of her poisoning."  He unsheathed the sword slowly, careful not to get the poison anywhere.  The blade gave off an emerald gleam as if the poison had somehow seeped into the blade itself.  He gently handed it to the nurse behind the front desk.  "Where is her room?"  The nurse shook her head sadly, her eyes downcast.  "We can't let you in to see her.  She's in intensive care."  Date nodded and sat down on a chair in the waiting room, twiddling his thumbs.  The nurse quickly took the sword to the doctors in charge of healing Tifa.

The whirlwinds finally died down and no trace of Tatsu's jutsu had remained at all.  There was debris scattered around the ground, uprooted trees, building rubble, rocks.  In the center of the destruction lay Tatsu, or what was left of him.  He had deep gashes all over, and the one on his chest was incredibly deep, easily life-threatening.  His right arm was missing below the elbow, he had a slash on his forehead, his right legs was broken, and he had several broken ribs.  There was no way he could possibly survive without instant medical attention, and even then there was no good chance he would live.  His days as a ninja had been ended with a single jutsu.  However, despite it all a smile spread across his lips.  "...Ed...ie..."  His voice was scratchy and dieing, it had none of the rage or mockery it had held before.  "Despite...  you and father... leaving me behind... as a mere infant," at this he coughed, spraying blood on a rock near his head.

"You...  Are worthy of being m-my ancestor.  You are... stronger than Una said."  His eyes looked around, his Sharingan deactivated.  Leviathan was gone.  All but a driplet of his chakra was gone.  "One jutsu...  And I'm defeated...  It's almost... unfair..."  He chuckled, which quickly turned into coughing.  He forced himself to sit up, which caused blood to spurt from his wounds and his face to take on a wicked grimace.  He was breathing heavily by the time he sat up completely.  "The only thing...  I ever wanted to ask you..."  His eyes looked up at her.  They weren't angry or evil.  They were pleading.  The light had all but faded.  "Why?  Why wasn't I good enough to be your son?  What... could I have been differently?  Would you have preferred I was born with Hakaizen's hair?  I don't under... understand..."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

_Miho Kaneko vs Yosuke Hanamura: Enuma Elish_​
While the two opposing forces continued to to do battle, the man who initiated it, Ei Hanamura, stood silently on the side lines and watched all the while as he observed everything that was happening. "_You'll finish it in one blow Yosuke? Heh, Miho is very gifted, I'm doubting he'll be able to pull it off_." Mr. Hanamura thought in the back of his mind as he continued to watch the battle.

"_He'll finish it in one blow_?" Miho couldn't comprehend how he, Yosuke, would be able to do so. Nonetheless she wasn't about to stand still and wait for him to strike, she would strike first. Readying her stance Miho had begun to raise her blade in order to charge, but suddenly  a look of shock appeared on on her face, one of the very rare times it ever happened. Something she wasn't expecting caught her attention as she continued to look straight ahead.

It was Yosuke...and his chakra had begun to heighten at a considerable rate.












It had gone unnoticed by her before, but now it was painfully obvious how much his chakra had spiked. Still this wasn't enough to dissuade her from continuing their battle. Slowly Miho began to stalk Yosuke who followed her every move. Once again they found themselves circling each other before they both entered into another fierce clash, initiated by Miho, and then breaking apart. Miho took an en grade position in response which caused Yosuke to smirk as she charged him again and engaged in another assault.

The two, for the third time, began to trade a flurry of blows with each other. As their blades met with each strike the faster both of their swordplay became. They began matching each others moves in the blink of an eye and parrying with acute accuracy. They had become so fast that a normal man eyes would not have even been able to keep up with their movements. In one display of fancy foot work, Miho slashed diagonally and as Yosuke dodged the young kunochi slid her feet across the ground to alter her stance using the momentum to swing in a high arc almost nicking Yosuke in the eye. Finally both charged in for a stalemate, but Yosuke tossed Miho away with enough power to almost make her loose her footing as she slid back in the glistening snow.












Regaining her composure the two began to walk around in a circle once again, bringing them back to stage one.  Yosuke couldn't help, but smirk they found themselves in the same position again. "Your very gifted Miho-chan. We find ourselves once again back to where we started. If I step, you step, every step I take your right behind." Yosuke complimented. "Like animals marking or guarding their territory we circle for the other to make the first move." Miho retorted as she continued to watch his movements. Neither made a move, but Yosuke had a question to ask. It had been years since he'd seen her and he felt these weren't the best of circumstances for a meeting after all these years, but something about her seemed odd to him.

"Miho-chan...if you don't mind me asking. Why are you going through all this trouble? The timid and shy girl I met way back when...seems to have been lost after all this time. What are you doing this for?" Yosuke questioned with a bit of concern. He assumed she would have needed some time to think of a response though to his surprise Miho answered his question immediately after he finished.

"This sword, will allow me to protect my devotion." She responded bluntly. Yosuke really didn't understand, but he had his answer. Soon after her response he decided to strike first. Coming in with a low spin Miho blocked Yosuke strike, but he parried it with ease forcing her to leave her guard wide open. "Bash!" He yelled out as he used the blunt in of his tanto and thrust it into Miho. A small burst of chakra sent sprawling to the ground as Yosuke prepared for the finishing blow.

"I'm afraid this is the end Miho-chan. Father won't give the sword to anyone else and if you can't use it after this time. Then it's of no use, I'll cleave it it in two." Yosuke both of his hands out as if he had a pair of wings that were poised to take flight.

"Vorpal Blades."

The massive amount of orange chakra he had worked up poured into his tanto's as he placed both of them in front of him to make a giant elongated blade. Both tanto's acted as the hilt that was the base of the giant mass of chakra. The further up the blades the thinner and finer the blade of chakra became. "This taking technique increases the slashing power of my tanto's. The power is great enough that I can slash through anything without even disturbing it. I'll cut the sword in half." 

Placing both blades at his side Yosuke began to charge toward Miho. The power of the blade was shown as it dragged along the ground the earth would split open seconds after Yosuke had ran pass. Miho herself had just struggled to get back up to one knee.












Slowly she began to raise her blade placing both hands in a kendo like stance. _"I will *not* allow him to destroy this elegant sword."_ Miho thought as she held the sword outstretched and pointed above her shoulders. _"I will *not* be denied what is mine."_ Miho's eye darken as her determination began to increase. "He will *not* take what is *mine*." As if the sword could read her thought's it revealed it's triblade segments as the back, middle and front bean to rotate and let out an ear splitting shrilling howl.

The air around Miho began to warp as the area began to rumble as if they were in the middle of a very massive earth quake.

"!!"

Yosuke and his father looked on with utter shock. Yosuke himself had disabled his techinque and ran knowing what was coming. "I claim this sword in the name of Miho Kaneko, shinobi of Konohagakure!" The shrilling howl suddenly vanish, as did the tremors as Miho began to fall forward toward the pure white snow before being caught by Ei Hanamura.  Yosuke looked on with a look of pure shock as he let out a giant sigh of relief while Mr. Hanamura looked at Miho with a greater repsect and with pride as if she were his own daughter.

_"Miho...you have made me a firm believer."_


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

She was ready to get up when she was approached by a furious-looking Hotaru. 
"How *DARE* you! _You_ almost got _me_ killed for a stupid mut. If Kora didn't see my sister in me she would've _killed_ me on the spot because _you_ knocked me out! And why did you knock me out? Because a clearly more competent ninja than _you _landed a hit on_ your_ summon. You did not only put my life at stake but also everyone else's. I am the only one who knows Kora. I am the one who knows things she is guilty of and things she can do. We would of also fared a small chance! Better if I was awake, don't you think? Medics are chosen to heal people, they are trained to keep their head in even the most dire situations so they can get their job done. You obviously haven't reached that stage of competency yet."

Tifa was bombarded by the rant Hotaru was giving off. She couldn't even get a word in! He needed to stop what he was doing and think about things. She was the one who healed him, and if it wasn't for her he wouldn't even be here!
"I think you should think about the facts first! I saved us from the attack she did with the dove-thingys that could've killed us! Killed _me_! _You_! _Thalia_! And I even went out of my way to heal you and you re-pay me by ranting at me? Thanks a lot (!)"

*Una Ell'kra/Tifa Warholic LT*
_Enough is enough!

_Una growled as Date managed to evade her jutsu. She didn't have much chakra left so it wasn't as strong. But right now, she needed her sword no matter what. 

"I need to see him!" Tifa cried as she tried to get up from the bed. She began ripping the various wires connected to her body, but the nurses quickly restrained her. 
"We're sorry, but you can't move! We still need to extract the poison!" the nurse barked as she kept Tifa locked down by her arms along with another nurse.
"Please I need to see him! Please ... please please _please_! I'll do any-"

"Please lea-" The doctor was cut off by the splatter of blood across the floor. He dropped to the ground, a large hole through his chest. Una was behind him with her hand drenched in blood.
"I'll be needing my sword. Now who's got it?" Una's eyes studied around the various nurses and doctors before locking on to the one with blonde hair who just walked in. She was carrying the sword in her hands that dripped in poison. "Lovely. Going to hand it over or will I have to kill you?"

"W-We need it to heal our patient! Now please leave!" the nurse blurted nervously as she tried not to make eye contact with the pink-haired devil.
"Oh please. Give it he-"
"That'll be enough," Una felt a hand grab her arm and twist it behind her. She looked around to see a white mask with blue stripes and a cat-like appearance. 

_ANBU._

"Una Ell'kra, S-Rank Missing Nin and number 3 in the Top 10 Most Wanted, you are under arrest!" he yelled as he tied chakra chains around her wrists. Una was swiftly taken out of the hospital while the doctors continued treatment on Tifa.

*Edie Nakano*
_Blood's thicker than water_

Edie couldn't help but frown as Tatsu collapsed to the ground. He was dying, with multiple slashes across his body and blood everywhere. Edie was intent on killing him at first but now she felt sad. She couldn't kill her child. She couldn't kill the last link she had to Hakaizen, she couldn't ...

But then again, she had an even stronger link. Date. He was her tie to Hakaizen, and it was her duty to look after him. She wanted to be able to be a mother to Tatsu too, but if he was going to try killing her at ever turn ... she couldn't.

Kneeling next to his body, she placed her hands gently on his chest as a blue bubble surrounded them. His wounds slowly began to close as tears streamed down her cheek.

"The only thing...  I ever wanted to ask you..."  His eyes looked up at her.  They weren't angry or evil.  They were pleading.  The light had all but faded.  "Why?   Why wasn't I good enough to be your son?  What... could I have been  differently?  Would you have preferred I was born with Hakaizen's hair?   I don't under... understand..."

"It's not that you weren't good enough!" she cried as she could feel her chakra being poured out of her like a bucket. "You ... I was young. I was 18 and not ready for it at all. Me and Hakaizen got drunk after the wedding ... I was in some skimpy little dress and he looked so handsome that day. Then when I got sick days after, I realised that I was pregnant, but I couldn't tell Kinzey. I immediately got in contact with my mother and I said we was going to a spa in Iwagakure for a year."

His wounds were now starting to heal properly and she could see the life coming back into him. "That's where I had the chil--- you. Me and Hakaizen agreed to keep it secret and go our seperate ways, with me falling pregnant literally the same year. I felt like a baby factory back then ...! But it's not that I didn't want you it's just ... I couldn't have you. I just couldn't. People would call me a whore and a slut, and Kinzey would leave me. I loved him so much then I couldn't bare that, so I had to give you up." 

Edie took a deep breath as she wiped away her tears on her face covered in dirt. 
"I'm sorry! I'm so sorry for everything! If ... if you want to kill me then fine. Just leave your siblings out of this ... they never did anything ..."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed thinking back on it.

"I believe the man is a full god. It's hard to explain, but he's powerful. And no, I don't think anyone, besides our family and people that people in our family has told know that we are gods, so I doubt people pray to us. Also don't make this into a religion if you don't want to. You're still you, but aparently our dad's parents created the world and the universe, that much is true. Our uncle is his brother, so I bet they have roughly the same capabilities, not as strong as the actual gods, but strong enough to the point that they don't need to put in much effort into taking someone down. So be careful."

She then looked at Hotaru, a little angry. 

"I will admit, that was dangerously stupid of Tifa, but regardless it was also stupid for all of us to charge in without some back up plan. If I hadn't shown up when I did then it may have been to late for all of us. Tifa should have known that knocking you out would do no good, but we can't change the past, we can only move on. Although Tifa, do take Hotaru's advice. If you get to involved then you may die, and that wouldn't be good, as your teammates may need a experienced medic, and if we lose that person, they they may all die. So please learn from your mistakes."

She then looked towards the caves exit as Mew slept on its bed of hay.

"Now may we all please just go!"


----------



## River Song (Jun 5, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"You wouldn't of had to heal me in the first place if you didn't let your emoyions get the better of you. Emotions, in battle should be locked away. Confidence leads to arogance. Fear leads to cowardice. Rage leads to brashness. Emotions lead to defeat.  he sighed, this girl was so close to snaping Hotaru's temper completely. He took two calming breaths. 


In through the nose, out through the mouth.

"Where do you sugest we go Thalia."He had dropped the honourific sama. She had lost his respect when she invested too much into a girl she had just met.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at Hotaru and then sighed. She knew having Tifa around may be troublesome, but she was family, and she had to help her while she was with them. She closed her eyes and then quickly opened them.

"There's a certain person with a certain Kekki Genkai in a strange hut out in the middle of the wilderness near Fuzen. After we find him I'll treat everyone to something nice. So come on let's not waste time."

She then slowly started to walk towards the exit of the cave of dreams.


----------



## River Song (Jun 5, 2011)

*Hotaru*
_Deception_

"Don't think trying to bribe us with something nice will work. She may be your sister but we are all missing-nin. We must take our security seriously. You should of at leat consulted before draging your sister into this mess" He walked beside Thalia. 

He wondered how the Hierarchy of this group would work. Realisticly Koji and Thalia were the strongest but for the leading body he felt Koji lacked interest in the teams well being. Strategically, Thalia should be the "Leader". Koji should be more batle orientated and Hotaru could handle the groups affairs. The Abrume was hard to place. He wasn't a heartless killer like himself or Koji. He wasn't part of inherentaly evil cult like Thalia. he was an anomaly.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She rolled her eyes as she just commented back.

"I've tried that but it's already to late, plus she did help Koji and I when you were no where to be found. Plus I can trust her, and I've already warned her, if she betrays us in any way then she'll become my enemy, and once you do, the only fate you'll have is utter pain and death. Nothing more, and nothing less. Of course I'd much rather not do that to my own sister, but if you _do_ leak information about us or anything of the like Tifa, I won't hesitate to take you down. But like I said, I'd much rather not do that, and think of you as someone different from the rest of my family members."

The group then started to head through a deep live forest. There were gigantic trees, rising up from the ground at least eighty feet high, maybe higher. Although it was think, and hard to maneuver through, as vines and thorns from plants were in their path. Regardless they somehow made their way through after hours of cutting and grinding. Thalia then stood outside of a small wooden house, that had a small fire burning outside and a few plants. Thalia looked at the number on the door, this was the same address.

She walked up to the door and knocked. Immediately after she knocked on the door it swung open, to a vast, empty room. Suddenly a man appeared in front of the door way. He looked like in his mid forties or fifties. Regardless he didn't seem to look all that strong, but according to the note the man Nazo left...

"Hello, are you Tikashi Se---"

He quickly responded with a smile and closed his eyes.

"Oh, I see you've been sent to me for something you want to be built. As you probably already know, my name is Tikashi Senju. I am a former Konohagakure shinobi, and I know just by looking at you that you aren't one hunting me down. Anyways whatcha need?"

Thalia picked up the note which she took from the box as she read.

"They say that you can manipulate your wood, earth, and water style techniques to the point where you can create almost anything. If that's true then I'll pay you a lot to build my comrades and myself a home that we may stay in. A head quarters if you will."

"I could but it's been a long time since I've done anything like that. Although seeing how you came to me means that you aren't part of a village anymore, which is already a plus for me about you."

"I really could care less about how you feel about me, just make the house as grand as you can---"

She pulled out the metallic box from her pocket again, and then suddenly it enlarged. She pulled out 1,000,000 Ryo from the box, the "bills" 100,000 each. 

"---have this much ryo before hand. I'll decide how much more to give you based on the end product. I'd prefer there be four rooms, and for one of them---"

She then whispered what each member of her team would like their room to be decorated and the such. After whispering she backed away and then looked at him. He sweated a little and then nodded.

"Yes, I'll get this done immediately!" 

He then jumped away, looking for the perfect location where to build such a house. Thalia shrunk the box back to pocket size and slid it back into her pocket. She looked back at her group as she smiled.

"Well all we have to do is wait a little bit. What I'm doing is getting us our own very headquarters that, if we ever get separated, then we can just meet up here. This house can also just be used if we want to rest or something as well. Also I'm going to have that guy place a seal around the house, so only those I permit can enter, or let alone see it. That way we can stay there comfortably. Plus I made sure that we each got what we wanted, so each room is customized to all your likings. Once this is done we'll move on there, rest comfortably for a tiny bit, especially since our asses were just kicked. So after we rest for a while we'll go back out. So how does this sound guys?"

She was mainly talking to her group, but she still knew Tifa was there, but for now she could trust Tifa with telling her even this information. But if she did something strange that could harm the group then she wouldn't hesitate to turn onto her in a split second.


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_The Black Sheep_

She stayed completely silent as Thalia and Hotaru conversed about her. Was she really that much of a threat to them? She wasn't exactly going to go blurting their stories around, but in her honest opinion they had done a fine job of that themselves. No doubt destroying half of Iwagakure's forest was noticed, and Kora, Midnight and probably even _Una_ would report them to their captains. They must be _oblivious_ to it all!

_Would Thalia really try to kill me? There'd be no running ... I can't kill her. I wonder if she only converted just for that privilege ..._ Tifa thought as she slacked behind the group. None of them seemed to like her, but it's not like she was trying to fit in. She just wanted to find Date and stay with her sister. Was that so much to ask for?

_That Hotaru ... he's such a dickhead. He really needs shooting! Then we have Thalia who doesn't seem to realise how much her teammates' abilities mean to her. I bet if she was on her own she'd be ripped apart by anyone. Then Tsugita ... he seems nice. He's the only one who hasn't thought of me as some sort of spy,_ her thoughts continued to do the speaking as she gave her opinions to herself on each of the members. She couldn't help but wonder why someone as gentleman-like as Tsugita would join a rogue shinobi group. In fact, she wondered why any of them were in it. What was their objective? Did they each have their own goals, and planned to help eachother reach them? Tifa couldn't help but worry she'd end up getting dragged into shit with them ...

She was the last one to exit the woodlands, only to see the group in a hut. Tifa jumped down as they seemed to finish talking, only to see Thalia looking at her.

"What?" she glared, still stuck in her cold thoughts. She had heard the end of the conversation and understood that Thalia wished to build a house. 
"You're building a house for your team, huh? I guess I'm not invited. No worries," she smiled towards the end, not wanting to seem like she was sulking or jealous.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Respect_

Koji was quiet throughout the trip back near Fuzen. He was sulking and ignoring the group for the most part. He had met Kora again and he still couldn't hit her, hell Kora ended up doing another number on him. He was lucky that he walked out of the situation with just some broken ribs and internal injuries. He was still somewhat raw from the fight but Thalia did save his life. He was slightly furious with her and him not talking to her or any of them for that matter was hopefully enough to show his frustration. She was completely right but he couldn't shake the bitter feeling he had, but yelling at her would just frustrate him more.

Eventually the bug started getting in Tifa's face again which angered Koji more but he knew Tifa could fight her own battles. Plus she kept on bringing up that Uchiha which only served to quell any desire he had of coming to her aid. There was no love lost between him and the Uchiha. Still Hotaru was being utterly insufferable like he felt threatened by Tifa ever since she stepped into the equation. It was funny seeing the mad scientist with a doll fetish get bent out of shape by Tifa. Koji followed the group to the woods where Thalia pulled a boatload of money out of the box Nazo gave her when they encountered him. Koji stared wide eyed as Thalia proceeded to pay for a base and claimed to know exactly what each member would want in their part of the house. Tifa was left out out when Thalia was telling this Tikashi Senju what to do.

"You're building a house for your team, huh? I guess I'm not invited. No worries,"

"Don't fret Boom-Boom you can stay in my room anytime you like. I'm sure we could find something fun to do."Koji kind of hissed at her like a snake and then chuckled. However his eyes became sterner as he looked down at Tifa.

"As far as I'm concerned you did nothing wrong. I would have knocked out the bug too. You proved yourself against that Kora woman. I don't team-up with weaklings and you're not a weakling at all Tifa Warholic. You're downright fearsome. As a warrior you earned my respect on the battlefield.

---

*Koji Kazama*
_Spelunking With A Wannabe Bishi _

"What the fuck is that? Is it even human!?!?!" Koji looked at the monster that Kyo had just eviscerated with the wires in his sword. Those wires were pesky and he was actually kind of skilled with them. He expertly curved the wires around Koji and nailed whatever the hell that thing was.

Koji looked around and he could see three more drop down from the ceiling surrounding Koji. It was dark but Koji could make out the grotesque grey skin on these things. They seemed like some kind of twisted version of humans, like cave people or some sort of mutated human. They circled Koji like a pack of rabid dogs getting ready to strike out at their prey. 

_Kukukukukukuku_

They all lunged at Koji simultaneously trying to pile on top of him, but he was ready. He pushed off the ground putting his hands together and his elbow outward driving it into the monster lunging into him from the left. His elbow was lodged into the thing's stomach as drool fell down the side of the things mouth onto the ground. The monster was completely knocked out from the one blow.The ground began to bubble a bit as Koji realized the thing had acidic spit. This could get interesting. The other two stared at Koji and Kyo behind him as well.

"Watch your back mutt. I'm not going to save your weak ass if one of these things gets you."As Koji said that 4 more of these humanoid cave monsters jumped down from the ceiling blocking the path for him and Kyo to exit.


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki and Vaan Warholic*
_A chance meeting_

Kei sighed, messing around with that girl was annoying and if anything got herself in a bind. How would she explain herself to the Kage and her father why in the hell does the girl have broken bones and a lighting cut in her arm. Kei began to clean off her kunai and sighed as she placed it back into the pouch...

"Nice fight..."a voice called out making Kei jump a bit, she instantly pulled out her kunai and saw a boy with nothing but pants and shoes on appear behind a tree

Kei smirked,"You liked it? Maybe I can give you the same mark~"Kei purred

The boy smirked,"No...Oh no...I don't think you want to fight me because that pretty little face will get all brusied up."he smiled

"Is that a threat!?"Kei growled she wasn't in the mood for Konaha trash! Were all of them just a bunch of stuck up assholes, but then something snapped inside of Kei when he smirked again

"No darling...Thats a promise..."he said causing Kei to lower down her weapon a bit,

Her eyes roamed over the boy exterior,"What is your name?"Kei asked

He smirked,"Ah, you finally like what you see? Vaan...Vaan Warholic, pleasure to meet you."he said,"Kei Aosuki.."

Kei eyes widen but the boy went on,"You know...You should control your element a bit more...Seeing a lighting strike from a clear blue sky like this isn't really normal around here."

Kei smiled as she walked up to him,"Neither is a boy walking around with no shirt on...It so....Unbecoming.."Kei countered

Again Vaan smirked causing Kei to smile, this was an interesting find indeed....A chance meeting of a life time...

"Well then nice to meet you..Vaan...Warholic..."

"The same goes for you...Kei Aosuki~"

----
*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"I need no saving..."Kyo said as one of the monsters came lunging at him, but Kyo side steped and then slammed his sword sheath into the back of the monster head, hearing the skull crack, Kyo right eye turned blue....

He was tracking the monsters movements, Phoenix was refusing to come out of it sheath and Kyo couldn't blame it. Kyo dashed forward into one of the monsters and ducked down at last minute and shoved the sword sheath into the monsters jaw...

They were weak but their was one thing that got on Kyo nerves....They couldn't see that good and the only thing Kyo could track was there heart beat and to tell the truth only way Kyo could tell Koji from the monsters is that all of them except Kojis had an erected heart beat...

Kyo turned around to see one coming after Koji, it almost was an instant before he was behind Koji and slammed the sheath directly into the mouth of the monsters, Kyo eyes widen in anger

*"Mines..."*he growled and soon Kyo pulled his sword up causing the sheath to unwrap around it and slashing the monsters head wide open...

Kyo grabbed the sheath from the monsters cut open head and put Phoenix back inside...

"Oi snake...You are losing it.."


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa's comment was instantly followed by a reply from Koji. 
"Don't fret Boom-Boom, you can stay in my room anytime you like. I'm sure we could find something fun to do." He hissed before breaking into a chuckle. Tifa raised an eyebrow at him, not laughing a bit. Was he trying to hit on her? That just sounded disgusting. Now she was scared she would become a possible rape victim.

"As far as I'm concerned you did nothing wrong. I would have knocked out the bug too. You proved yourself against that Kora woman. I don't team-up with weaklings and you're not a weakling at all Tifa Warholic. You're downright fearsome. As a warrior you earned my respect on the battlefield."

Now she was blushing to the point she looked like a tomato. "Uh---thanks Koji, that means a lot. But no, I'd rather not stay in your room because uh ... I can't."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 5, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro thought he needed to hang out with Diana for the rest of the day or something. Spike growled at him telling him to relax. "I like mission good paries." Hakro pulled out a cigarette he lights it takes a long drag on it. Spike sneezed from the smoke. Hakro blew the smoke through his nose as he kept following Diana to see what she was up too at the moment. He had his supcion about her about evil or another person insane. He kept his eyes open and be sneaky to get passed Diana scence of her sences at the moment. He jumped from rooftop to rooftop as he looked downward. _"I stop her to get to the party. Lightning Bolt Fang."_ He was only playing with her as he send a lightning bolt from the sky to the ground next to Diana.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

As she walked around she felt a presence following her. Because of her powers she was very intuative though if she was focused. In a fight the stress negated that but now for sure she felt somone follow her. Did they have a death wish? She then suddenly saw a lightning bolt hit infront of her. She was shocked for a moment but then egained herself as anger took her over. Was that a threat?  She glared at where it came from shouting. "Your dead dog boy i can smell you mut!" she growled as she figured out who it was by scent. She glared. "Get down here and take it like a man or else!" she said. Her hair was floating because her powers were leaking out. Some stopped to stare but she ignored them. lf they tried something too they were in for it as well. She did not liked to be messed with and threatning her was a big no. That meant they were viewing her below them in the first place.

*Darius*

"A hot springs!!!" Violet squeled her eyes nig as diner plates. "I love hot springs they are soooo.....relaxing and stuff ya know?" she said. Darius looked at he with an eyebrow raised.
"And stuff?" he repeated. Violet nodded rapidly."I kinda don't like..." but he was cut off by Violet's hand.
"We would love to go." she said. She would not let Darius ruin her time to relax. She needed it.. Darius just glared. He didnt like hotsprings much as he didn't particuly like be naked around other people. It was just wierd and uncomfortable for him. He removed her hand but she put it  up again. He tried again but it wouldn't even move this time. Damn she was strong. How? Wasn't she a puddle in human form? He felt she read his mind as she stomped on his foot. Not hard jut enough for pain and so he got her message.

*Solidad LT-Mission*

She looked through a field of cat nip guessing it was here. She saw a tail and crepped over to it. She smiled knowing it was over. She lept to grab its tail and pulled it up. "Haha i got you at la..." she stopped as it roared. Roared?! Cats don't roar. She looked and saw it was a tiger she was holding. With her stregnth she didn't notice the weight. It looked at her angrily. She sweatdropped. "Sorry mr tiger but you see....." she quickly tossed it far and made a run for it as it chased her. "Stupid cat. How hard is it to find one these days!" she said making a run for it with 'mr. tiger' right behind her. She ran. She could take it on but for some reason she just ran.


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki and Vaan Warholic*

After a couple of minutes of talking Kei finally suggested that he showed her some where nice, it was about time she got straight to business. Vaan was what she expected him to be a flirt, but not as much as her older brother. They ended up going to a little ramen place on his surprise treat, Kei was already having him wrapped around her finger...

"So do you do that to anyone who gets in your way?"Vaan asked as he began to eat some noodles that the owner served

Kei unhooked her chopsticks,"Is that any of your concern again like I said I can do much worst to you?"Kei purred

Vaan shook his head,"Nah I don't think so.."he said causing Kei to frown 

"And why not?!"Kei asked as she began to eat, he waved her to look down and she did, he began to twirl his figures and Kei skirt went flying upwards. Kei let out a small eep before closing down her skirt...

"Because I am your natural enemy...And plus nice panties, black lace with rose patterns...Very grown up of you."Vaan smirked as he began to eat again,Kei grumbled something and he just laughed

"Now can you tell me why you wanted to talk to me so badly?"Vaan asked,"You don't seem like the girl who would pull any guy off the street...Just to talk."he smirked

Kei began to eat again but not before looking at him,"I can't be bored and wanted to talk to someone who saw me fight a princess?"she smiled

Vaan twirled his chopsticks around,"You don't seem like that person....But I could be wrong."he smiled

Kei smiled back,"You are wrong...I just needed a little company~she purred

Vaan caught her hint and saw the look she gave him which caused him to smirk,"Your a horrible little girl..."

Kei crossed her legs as she turned towards him,"I am far from little~"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2011)

_*Miho*_

The rest of the trip between Miho and Zettai to Konoha was quiet one. It took a while, but it wasn't long before they both had made it back to the leaf village. They both ran passed the gate and took to the roof stops of the towering buildings that now made of Konoha. Neither were slowing down having the same thought in mind that it would be easier and faster to get to Konoha through the roof tops to avoid traffic and not slow down as they would steadily get faster.

It took only minutes before they were at the largest building in Konoha. It dwarf all others with it's sheer size and length while sporting the hidden leaf village symbol at the very top. Despite the obvious expansion in height and length the design of the mansion was unchanged. The only difference being the old building was remade with the newest materials to keep it sturdy and up to date. The two genin began to walk up toward the door leading inside, but were stopped by a blood haired woman who wore a monocle over her right eye and the basic Konoha tactical uniform.

"What do you need to see Lady Hokage for my little friends?" She greeted with a smile. "We'd like to make a report about our squad leader: Shinosuke Uchiha and fellow teammate Koji of Fuzengakure." Miho spoke as she flipped her hair back and then gave her usual unique from of greeting to a superior officer.

"Hmmm...well she isn't busy now. So go on up. Make sure to mind yourself." She spoke with a motherly tone as she let them pass. It was a long trek not up one, or two, or three, but five flight of stairs. Honestly how big did this building need to be for one person to live in? Soon they both stood in front of the door leading into the Hokage's office. The was emerald green and sported a remake of the Konoha leaf symbol and the Akimichi clan symbol both integrated to make one knew unique design.

Zettai gave a few swift knocks to the door before a females voice answered on the other side "Come in!" The voice boomed. Opening the door Zettai followed in right behind Miho as they both now stood in front of the Hokage. Though to their surprise the woman from before, with the blood red hair, was also here and standing beside the Hokage's desk. The monocle she had before though was now on her left instead of her right.

Though she had her chair turned toward the window.

*Buurrrp*

The loud obsessive knows echoed throughout the office followed by a sigh. "What is it you two needed to see me for?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki and Vaan Warholic*
_The kiss of a dragon_ _and the touch of the Phoenix_

Soon as the sun was setting on the Konaha that seemed to be always working, Vaan and Kei had bonded, talking over parents and siblings. The fear of never living expectations, it was almost heart warming. Until the sun set and Kei had looked out the window until Vaan had tapped her on the shoulder..

"Gotta go?"Vaan asked as he saw her looked outside,

Kei nodded and sighed,"Its been almost to fun...I almost don't want to go..."she said looking at the cup of soda she had, but then she smiled at Vaan,"Sadly but I have to return home. My mom might get too worried about me and send an army after me."

Kei laughed almost pathetically but then she felt Vaan hands on her back and she turned to him

"Hey hey cheer up, it could be worst....She could send no one after you and think you off on an adventure when your truly in the ditch lying dead.."Vaan countered causing Kei to laugh warmly

"True true.."she laughed again before smiling warmly at him,"Thanks for the night.."

It became silent as they stared at each other but soon Vaan leaned in but for a moment he studied Kei reaction to him leaning in, she didn't move or pull back, and that when Vaan moved his hand to the back of Kei head making her lean into the kiss...At first he was doing the work until he pulled back studying the reaction again and Kei took the lead and kissed him back....

She pulled back, her face was red as a tomato and Vaan had a stupid grin...

"We can have many more nights....Come back to Konaha soon."he said causing Kei to grin and look down a bit before she slid off the booth...

She was about to leave the resturant before turning back to him,"Thanks again..."she said,"For tonight..."

Vaan smiled and they both waved goodbye

*(Konaha Gates)*

Kei was humming to herself until she saw a figure waiting at the gate,he saw her and she saw him. Her smile turned into a grin and he was still frowning

"Took you long enough!"Kyo said as she neared him,"You did the job?"

Kei smiled,"Of course the seal has been put into place, how about you?"she asked

Kyo sighed,"I am here first it was too easy, she was a nice girl..."Kyo said,"So let me see did it do a direct transfer.."

Kei got near Kyo as he took her chin in his hand and then lifted up to his level. Kei opened up her mouth and stuck out her tongue revealing a tattoo of some kind nicely painted on her mouth. 

"Think about him."Kyo said and soon a dark portal of some kind opened up to the side of her revealing Vaan walking home with a stupid grin..

"Good everything is in place, that tattoo must had hurt she had place that seal on your tongue out of all places."he said

Kei smiled,"Because men are too easy, the seal will just allow me to have some fun just like yours...You did put it on the girl didn't you and not everyone in that damn household?"Kei asked

Kyo frowned,"Of course I did! Now lets go, those seals are inactive so no one should be able to sense them. Chakra doesn't follow though them like regular seals..."Kyo said as he began to walk towards Fuzen direction

"I like this tattoo...I want to keep it~"

"Hell no...We getting it removed once we get home..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Partner_

Now she was blushing to the point she looked like a tomato. "Uh---thanks Koji, that means a lot. But no, I'd rather not stay in your room because uh ... I can't."[/QUOTE]

Koji couldn't help but laugh at her discomfort. She was a good looking girl and absolutely fierce in battle. She really did earn his respect with her showing against Kora. He could see she was kind embarrassed though so he decided to throw her a bone.

"I hit on everyone you'll get use to it. I generally don't refer to people by their real names either, Boom-Boom. I was offering my room to you because I need a training partner. Your sister isn't exactly my favorite person at the moment."He glared at Thalia as he said it. He appreciated what she did on a certain level but he wasn't going to give her credit for it that easily. She would have to deal with him being a little angry at her for the moment.

"I mean if you're too chicken to be my partner I completely understand."He smiled at her sheepishly as he issued his challenge. 
---


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

There was something about Koji that Tifa liked. At first he would appear all weird and creepy, perhaps coming on a little strong at first then he turns into this down-to-earth sort of person afterwards who just ... well, says it how it is.

"I hit on everyone you'll get use to it. I  generally don't refer to people by their real names either, Boom-Boom. I  was offering my room to you because I need a training partner. Your  sister isn't exactly my favorite person at the moment." Tifa noticed Koji's eyes shift to a glare towards Thalia as he spoke, making Tifa wonder if something happened between them.

"I mean if you're too chicken to be my partner I completely understand," he smiled sheepishly as Tifa couldn't help but giggle.

"Okay, okay! I'll be your ... _"partner"_!" she chuckled before taking on a slightly serious tone. "Though ... did something happen between you two? You both should be going out and ... fuck-ing or whatever they call it!"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sat down and sighed, she didn't want bad blood between her sister and herself, truth be told she'd rather be like best friends with her and depend on her whenever she needed her, and her depend on Thalia whenever she needed to as well. After closing her eyes and thinking the situation over she sighed and then opened her eyes again after hearing their entire conversation.

"I don't care if you stay in his room or not, but if you do want to stay in the house for a little while then I'll ask him to make a guest room. I mean, unless you are actually going to join I don't see the need in paying more for a extra fancy room that fits exactly you, but if you are going to stay with us for a while might as well get you a room as well. Plus your own bathroom and shower and everything."

She stood up, unsure of what to do. She first looked at Koji a bit ashamed, knowing that he had been quiet about what she did, but she knew he didn't like her choice of taking them away to survive.

"Koji, I know this may not make things better, and I may seem like a coward for saving all of us, but I need you to understand...There was no way we could have all lived if we were going to continue that battle. We would have been slaughtered. It was for the best, and once your goals are realized you will see that it was for the best that you lived past that moment, so you could finally achieve your goals."

Then she walked over to Tifa and gave her a big hug. She wasn't sure what to say, but she knew she had been coming off as harsh. She knew Hotaru was influencing her, and the way she was now she was easily like that. She just wanted to make everyone happy, but she knew she had to make sure her sister at least knew she cared for her. She whispered in her ear.

"Like I've said before, you can stay with us as long as you want. I don't want bad blood between us, I was us to be good, I want us to be sisters that can trust each other, and be there for each other when ever we need to be. I just have bad history with trusting family members, and every time I put my faith in someone it seems to always backfire. So please---"

She then tightened her grip around her sister as a small tear fell out of her eye, and she continued to whisper quietly into her sisters ear, keeping quiet enough so that no one else would be able to hear.

"Please forgive me...I really want to be on good terms with you...you know how hard it is to find someone that I can actually trust? I'm sorry if I'm skeptical, so please, just forgive me for this."

She was throwing away all her pride in front of Tifa, just wanting to make things better between them. She wiped off her tear before anyone could see it and then backed off and smiled.

"Also there's no way I'll be, as you say, _fuck-ing_ that guy."

She mildly laughed at the idea.


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

She listened carefully to Thalia as she pretty much asked if she would be staying for some time or just temporarily. She thought about it for a moment, trying to weigh out the two options.

If she stayed, she would be in a nice big house with at least three people she liked and one she really liked. The bad would be Hotaru, and perhaps not seeing her family as much.

If she didn't stay, she wouldn't see Date, her sister or Koji, her friend. She'd be stuck at home doing nothing, with both of her teammates having left.

It looked like her option was clear ...

But before she could reply, Thalia had locked her in a warm embrace as Tifa could feel her whisper against her ear.

"Like I've said before, you can stay with us as long as you want. I don't want bad blood between us, I was us to be good, I want us to be sisters that can trust each other, and be there for each other when ever we need to be. I just have bad history with trusting family members, and every time I put my faith in someone it seems to always backfire. So please---"

"Thalia ... I-" Tifa's heart was truly warmed by her sister's confession. She wanted to be good friends with them, like classic sisters. Tifa wanted that too, so why not. Tifa could feel Thalia tightening her grip, with Tifa doing the same. The two Warholic sisters were locked in a sweet hug before they pulled away.

"Please forgive me...I really want to be on good terms with you...you know how hard it is to find someone that I can actually trust? I'm sorry if I'm skeptical, so please, just forgive me for this."

"Also there's no way I'll be, as you say, _fuck-ing_ that guy."

"Thalia ... you have no reason to apologise! You're a great sister and I've only known you for a few weeks and ... I'd like to stay. All my friends are here and well ... I have nobody back home. The three things I wish for are that I can leave to visit my mum every now-and-again, that we have regular chats about ... stuff! And ..." Tifa scurried up to Thalia, cuping her hands around her ear like a schoolgirl in the playground spreading secrets.

"Give it a go ... with _him_!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 5, 2011)

*Darius LT-Mission*

Darius was getting his stuff ready. He and his sister got a mission to go the the Land of Ice to help someone heal a rose. Lame yet still it was a B rank so it was probaly dangerous. He packed coats, scarfs and other things he would need for the cold weather. Being in Kiri he had these things already since it could get pretty cold here as well.
"I think that about it" he said as he eyed what he packed. He took it and slung on his backpack after he changed his clothes to suite the weather over there. He looked at the time. He needed to meet Diana at the gate of the village pretty soon. He had high hopes for this mission as he rarely got any like this so he hoped there was a lot of fighting and excitment. He had a feeling though that the weather would be the main threat and that was no fun. 
"Oh well." he said. "A mission is a mission and i guess there is no use complaining or i might not get another one and be forced to stay here." he mumbled to himself as he left his room heading for Kiri's gates.

*Diana LT-Mission*

Diana twirled through her room as she packed her stuff. She found that doing things in a fun way like dancing or singing could make tasks seem more fun than they really were. She was really ecstatic when she heard they were going on a mission to the Land of Ice to help protect and a rose. It sounded elegant and beautiful. She had always wanted to go to a snowy place. It would give her an excuse to wear her thick dresses. She looked through them and packed a few figuring she might need more clothes if she has to stay long there not that she minded well except for the freezing cold which she wasn't to fond of. That was a downer.
"But thats the only bad thing i guess" she said. She had never been to a snowy place so she didn't know what to expect really. Kiri never got snow because it was more tropical in a way. The mist was always present and ice would clear it up. She sighed as she looked at the clock. She would need to meet Darius pretty soon at Kiri's gates so he grabbed her stuff admiring herself in the mirror in her winter clothes before heading off.

*Solidad LT-Mission*

Solidad breathed quietly as she looked over the corner of a tree to see if 'mr. tiger' had followed her or if she lost him. She made sure to pump up her speed to get away. She looked and was reliefed when she saw nothing. 
"Feuu nothing is there." she said in refielf. Its not like she couldn't kill that if she didn't  want too but she preffered not to kill if unecessary and it was partly her fault for grabbing its tail then tossing him like trash. She would be mad if someone did that to her. This was all that cats fault.
"Stupid cat where are you." she told herself. She then heared a roar by her shoulder and slowly turned her head to see 'mr. tiger' face to face with her. "Hi there....BYE!!" she said as she dashed off with the tiger right at her feet.


----------



## River Song (Jun 5, 2011)

*Hotaru*

All this mushy stuff is frankly disgusting. Thalia and Tifa are shinobi. Shinobi have ties for power, not because they are long lost siblings. he turned towards Thalis, his forever dull eyes boring into her.

"I would like to request a labrotory, with suitable equipement. Also may the labaratory and my room be sound proofed. Constant foes terrible things to one's sleeping patern.

He wasn't only talking abot his _subjects_ either. Hotaru had constant nightmares, nightmares of his Fathers suicide. This resulte din him avoiding sleep as much as possible, leaving dark circles around his eyes. He would have to sleep eventualy though. He didn't want to awake his teamates with his screaming.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 5, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro jumped down as he stomped on his cigerret putting it out. "I was only trying to get your attention ms. Ice queen. You look like you are ready for another fight at the moment." Spike jumped down to joined Hakro, Hakro growled at Spike about something. Spike nods. "I thought we were not finished our little chit chat." Hakro got serious as he noticed Diana's charka increased up the charts. Hakro was ready for another fight. _"I only saw a few of her moves so far and had to do with mind tricks and water."_ Hakro thought this as he thought of a plan and how much lightning the tokijin could take as it was straped to his back. "Calm down or you lose another fight at the moment." Hakro glared with his gold piercing eyes.

*Akina Ezel*

"If you are enbrsassed about it you can always were a swim suit, that will not be a problem either Darius." She smiled as she lead them to the hotsprings. She went into the lady chhanging rooms to change to only wrap a towel around her. To her it was wonderful to just relax at the moment. She wished to she her naked body, but would be akward to do so in front of everyone at the moment. She had her ears open to catch Violet's voice. She was wondering Darius should choose the next thing we do for dragging him into this mess. She made sure the towel around her body was around her body tight enough as she stepped out of the changing rooms, she waited for Violet to come out before going into the hotsprings. She was wondering if Darius was going to join them or would he go to the man section of the hotsprings.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> 
> She was ready to get up when she was approached by a furious-looking Hotaru.
> "How *DARE* you! _You_ almost got _me_ killed for a stupid mut. If Kora didn't see my sister in me she would've _killed_ me on the spot because _you_ knocked me out! And why did you knock me out? Because a clearly more competent ninja than _you _landed a hit on_ your_ summon. You did not only put my life at stake but also everyone else's. I am the only one who knows Kora. I am the one who knows things she is guilty of and things she can do. We would of also fared a small chance! Better if I was awake, don't you think? Medics are chosen to heal people, they are trained to keep their head in even the most dire situations so they can get their job done. You obviously haven't reached that stage of competency yet."
> ...



Tatsu allowed a laugh to come from his chest, which caused more blood to come out from between his lips.  "I guess...  I was just jealous of them."  He rose a bloody hand and moved her hands away from his chest.  "No.  Don't waste your chakra."  He smiled at her, the first genuine smile he had ever shown in his entire life.  "I wanted...  I wanted to die fighting you...  I couldn't beat you, so... at least let me have that..."  He put his arm around her and took her into a weak hug.  "I... love... you... mother..."  He slow, steady breath came from his lips and none followed.  He went limp in her arms.


Date had had enough.  He was goddamn tired of waiting around for someone to tell him he could see his girl.  He got up and began turned around the corner in time to see the ANBU take Una away.  He knew that  must be Tifa's room.  He ran toward the room and pushed past the doctors waiting there.  He slid to a halt at Tifa's bed, meeting her gaze and gently cupping her face in his hand.  "How are you holding up?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

The morning sun was what woke Kei up, she looked out and saw the bright world that had greeted her in a messed up way. Stinging her eyes and making her groan a bit, as she smelled the nice warm smell of bacon she slowly willed herself out of bed and down stairs still wrapped herself in a blanket. Her mother was making breakfast, or had it already done...She was drinking her coffee when she saw Kei....

"Mornin sleepy head your brother already left."her mother said as she gave her a slide of bacon and toast,"He said when you woke up tell you that you guys have something to do."

Kei looked up,"Did he say what is was?"

Taiyou shook her head,"Nope he laughed and call it confidential..."

Kei smiled,"Of course..."

----_Angels Headquaters_---

Kyo sighed as he looked at the files,"I swear you are trying to kill me."Kyo said as he looked at the descripition of the file and then placed it back on the table

Lucifer smiled at him,"If I wanted you dead you will be dead...Stop complaing and get to work."he said,"You will have rougher battles in the future..."

Kyo looked at the file once more,"I know but I truthfully hate dealing with small fries like this one.."Kyo said as he tossed the file aside

Lucifer smiled,"Now that how you do it..."he said,"I want him dead or alive by this evening..."

Kyo nodded,"Gotcha..."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia smiled as she happily said:

"I'm not sure how frequently we'll be able to check up on your mom, but as long as you do it secretly then it'll be fine. And sure, I'll talk to you about anything! I really would like someone like me, a Demi-God to talk to, to know how things are like and stuff. Also about that last things---"

She whispered in her ear:

"I'll _try_ but I won't give any promises."

She back up and smiled, but then looked at Hotaru.

"Don't worry, I already told the guy that, knowing you'd want something like that. Plus I added some extras into your room that you may enjoy."

She looked back at Tifa, wondering what to say.

"So is this official? Are you joining for reals or not? If so I can go ask him to make you a special room of your choice immediately."

She smiled. If her sister joined then she may have a extremely well balanced team, plus it felt like she had a family she never really had, and in truth, it made her happy.


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Mission_

Lyra arrived at the meeting point in the middle of the Konohagakure woods. She was meant to be meeting her partner for this mission, who was still a mystery. All the Fuzen higher-ups said was that you'd _"recognize them with a single glance"_ which sounded too fantasy-like for her liking.
_
What's taking this person so long!? I swear to god if they don't arrive in the next ten minutes I'm going! _Lyra thought impatiently to herself as she leaned against a tree, tapping her foot gently against it. She had no idea what to expect of her partner, but hoped they could at least get on. A mission is a mission, and they wouldn't have to ever speak to eachother after it.

If they was some sort of cocky bastard however, there is no saying that Lyra will even carry on with the mission. A whiny bitch would just get themselves murdered by Lyra, and someone who was too nice would make her suspicious. Was there anyone that would fit for her!?

*Edie Nakano
*_Goodbye

_As much as Edie wanted to ignore it, she couldn't. She had done it. She killed her own son. Her very own son that she neglected. It wasn't just her son but one of Hakaizen's children.

"I love you too ... _son_," she smiled as tears streamed down her cheeks. She stroked back his hair, his beach blonde locks that were exactly like hers. Edie knew there was nothing she could do, and simply took off her ripped jacket and covered his face.

Great. In less then a month, she'd be burying _two_ family members ...

*~End~*​*
Tifa Warholic LT*
_Outside looking in_

Tifa saw Date burst through the room, causing a smile to light her face. She wanted to get up but she couldn't. All the wires plugged into her body was stopping her, and she felt weak. Date cupped his hands around his face as they locked eyes for a second.
"How are you holding up?"
"I want to get out of here!" she croaked as the security guards in the hospital intervened, grabbing Date and beginning to drag him out of the room. Tifa screamed in protest, trying to reach out to him.
"*LET HIM STAY! I WANT HIM HERE!!*"
"I'm sorry we can't le-"
"Just give her the drug!" The nurse nodded to the doctors orders and swiftly stabbed the needle in to Tifa's arm, hitting a vein with her fantastic aim. Within seconds Tifa was knocked unconscious, allowing the nurses to do their work.

*Lyra Murasaki
* _First duty of as an angel_

Lyra waited outside the room silently, having been lead here by Bel. He said that some guy called Lucifer wished to speak to her, and she was to wait patiently. 

She was sure it was to do a mission. It must've been. But she could at least smile about it. It paid off afterall. Her and Kyo were ... well, finally moving forward and she looked forward to seeing what being an angel was like. It seemed to grant them a sort of authority over Fuzen, which Lyra loved.

_Come on Lucifer or whatever your name is! What's taking you so long!?_

*Tifa Warholic*
_Sisters_

"That's okay then, I'll be okay with just the odd visit. I don't want to be too far apart from her," Tifa nodded with a smile as she had come to a decision. Thalia had agreed to all of those things and perhaps more, so she was fine with it.

"Yep ... I'll join your group, but I really need to find Date. It's urgent," Tifa's smile faltered towards the end as she looked down to the ground, kicking the dirt slightly. She couldn't help but feel the others were thinking she was too soppy right now and needed shooting.

"So ... will I get to choose my own sort of room?" Tifa's face began to light up again as she thought of more positive things. She could just imagine it--- her own dojo to practice in, Kain's own room, her own bathroom and a large, king size bed with fluffy pillows just for her! She'd have a balcony on her room too to overlook the sunset on those dreamy days that one can't forget. 

*Una Ell'kra*
_Hmph._

Una was being led outside the hospital and round a back alley where she would be taken for questioning. Two ANBU held on to her chains as she walked silently, a grim smirk on her face.
"What's so funny?"

Silence.

"*WELL?*"

"Want to know?"

Before they could even reply, a white portal opened up in the ground behind the ANBU. Two demonic, twisted mutant-like hands stretched out and grabbed each of the men, dragging them through into the portal before it closed.

"Lovely."

*~End~*​


----------



## River Song (Jun 5, 2011)

*Yata LT*
_Standards_

He dashed threw what was left of Konoha's deplted forest, jumping from branch to branch. Today he was wearing a pear of skint-ight leather trousers, coupled with a form fitting black desiner shirt and a white designer tie.

He jamp of the last branch before somersaulting into the clearing. Dusting himself off he looked up at a girl. He had been asigned a mission and this must be his mission partner. He would of prefered to do domething with Tifa though. He hadn't seen her in awhile, Yata wouldn't admit it but Tifa was the closest thing to him after Milaki died.

Moving his hair out of his eyes he spoke to the girl "I take it you are my mission partner."


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

"Before you head out, you know you have a team right."Lucifer said,"I rather have all of you dead than one of you..Less grief." 

Kyo nodded,"You already know who I choose...Kei Aosuki."Kyo said

Lucifer nodded as he wrote the name on a piece of paper under the target name. This was Kei and him 10th missing ninja round up, only 4 came back alive out of 6. After the second one, Kei and Kyo decided it was better to kill them then here them ranting and trying to escape. Lucifer smiled because they got the job done and they were moving up the ranks

"I am also sending a angel trainee with you..."Lucifer said,"Name Lyra...You should know her."

Kyo nodded,"Yes sir...I am going out.."

Lucifer waved him away and Kyo opened the door to see Lyra, he smiled at her and soon he heard rushing. He looked up and saw Kei with a piece of toast in her mouth

"You didn't wake me!"Kei said

"You had a long night last night...Why would I?"he asked

Kei shook her head,"If Lilith found out I'll be dead!"Kei growled and then she turned to Lyra,"Trainee.."

Kyo nodded,"We are taking her along Kei..."Kyo said causing Kei to look up at him,"Another missing retrieval..You know the deal." 

Kei smiled,"Okay okay..."Kei turned to Lyra,"Welcome on board..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 5, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date roared in anger and spun on his heel, punching the doctor who had drugged her in the face, before lifting up the nurse and throwing her across the room.  "DON'T YOU DARE TOUCH HER!"  Eventually he was dragged from the room and thrown out of the hospital.  He pounded his fist on the ground and stood.  They weren't going to help him.


*Date Uchiha*

Date leapt from tree to tree, his blue eyes scanning the environment carefully.  Edie had told him about Tifa.  How she had just up and left, she may even be a Missing Nin!  "That baka!"  He landed on the ground, looking around.  He couldn't see any one.  "Sharingan!"  His eyes became the red blazing orbs he used when he needed to locate any form of clue.  Nothing.  He couldn't see anything at all out of the ordinary.  He needed something to track her with.  Reshiram's nose was better than the average human's but not on par with a ninja hound or anything of that sort.  He was out of ideas.

"TIFA!  TIFA WARHOLIC!"

His voice echoed throughout the forest and he sighed as the only thing that reacted was the birds.  He cursed under his breath and continued forward, taking to the trees.


----------



## River Song (Jun 5, 2011)

*Yata Zgarami*

Where was she?  He was worried now. She had been gone from the vilage for over a week and with the recent trouble in Iwa, God knows what could of happened to her. He picked up the pace, running through the outskirts of Fuzen.

"TIFA! TIFA WARHOLIC!" 

He froze, having heard Tifa's name being screamed. He turned aroung and proceded at full speed. Dashing threw the trees. His designer scarf flying in the wind. He rounded a corner to see a boy, a boy with the sharingan.

"Who are you and why are you shouting on Tifa?!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 5, 2011)

Date turned to glare at the boy who had shown up.  "Who are you and why are you shouting on Tifa?!"  Date reached behind him, slipping a hand into his kunai pouch and holding one in his hand in case he needed to attack.  "I'm Tifa's boyfriend.  Who are you?"  His Sharingan was active and taking the boy's appearance in.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled as she couldn't help but accept her sisters happiness. 

"Of course! I'll be right back I'll go tell him to make you your very own special room."

She then jumped away towards the man, which when she approached the man she saw a gigantic building. It looked to be made of stone, glass, and steel. It was glorious. She was stunned, absolutely stunned. She slowly approached the man who had made this house completely from him chakra. She didn't know what to say, this was absolutely amazing! The man was drenched in sweat, but he seemed pleased with his work. She walked up to the Senju and whispered something in his ear saying:

"Before I comment on it, I just want to ask you---can you add one more room. The room should be decorated like---"

She quietly whispered into his ear and then he looked a little disappointed. He frowned as he softly said:

"Miss, I know you're paying me a lot for this---but I'm not sure if I can continue to keep this up."

Thalia pulled out 500,000 Ryo more from the box and the man sighed saying:

"Okay okay, fine I'll do it. Give me a few minutes."

Thalia nodded and handed him the money as she ran back towards her group. Smiling she said:

"Okay, it seems that the house is almost finished, so we should go check it out."

After a few minutes the man was completely exhausted, and panting on the ground, but the brilliant house was finished. It looked absolutely amazing, and Thalia took out the box and gave the man 500,000 more Ryo, not realizing that she was already running short on all the money Nazo had given her, but not to short that she couldn't provide food and water for her teammates for a while. The man slowly nodded as he made one last handseal, and a blue and purple aura appeared around the house. Suddenly it shot up and formed a dome around the house, and then became transparent.

"Seeing as you're probably rogue shinobi, espcially since I only allow rogue shinobi to see my house, I'll activate this jutsu for yours. Basically it'll only permit those who I allow in or out. Right now it's set to anyone but now---"

He put his palm onto Thalia's, and then a black seal formed on her hand, and then disappeared.

"Now you can control who can and can't see or go into this domain. Anyways the jutsu won't deactivate until I die, or unless I deactivate it, but there's no penalty to the user for using such a jutsu to keep outsiders out so I'll be off now."

Thalia wanted to thank him but felt that she had already payed him. She simply smiled and tried this new ability of hers to permit those in or out of this seal. Suddenly the man disappeared, and she could see him outside of the sealing jutsu. Smiling he turned away, and she knew that this would be the place they would stay at for a while now. 

She looked at her team and smiled.

"Well I'm going to take a look at the outside, you all can do what ever you want. We'll meet up in the main room in an hour, okay?" 

With bliss she walked around the house, looking at it from every angle, completely in love with it.


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 5, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka ~Symmetric~*

As ReiMei walked to where he was supposed to meet the girl his stomach started to feel like it had a knot in it. "I can't wait!" ReiMei threw his arms up behind his head  his now revealed face was blushing. "Hope she likes my clothes I got them just for this occasion. " 

But as he made it to his destination he could see a woman but not the one he thought. "Hello Ma'am." ReiMei bowed respectfully at the woman and speaking softly. "Do you know a girl named Skii? She was supposed to meet me here." ReiMei's face shown true confusion and misunderstanding. 

"Skii?" The young lady had a puzzled look on her face trying to recall if she knew that name. "I'm sorry, you have the wrong person. I am Lynn. I sent a request for a ninja to help me out." She sighed. "He still hasn't shown up."

"A ninja?" ReiMei scrambled to find the letter he received. And pulled it out to read it, and see if he made a mistake in coming to the wrong place. "Ma'am do you know which ninja was appointed to the mission?" ReiMei waited patiently for the Lady's reply. 

"His name is ReiMei Mayonaka. Do you know him?" ReiMei was shocked by her answer. He scrambled to read the letter once again. "This isn't from Skii. It's a mission statement letter.." ReiMei still new to being a ninja felt idiotic. "Yes Ma'am I am ReiMei Mayonaka." He once again bowed to her. "I am happy to be of assistance." ReiMei quickly lifted his head and was ready for the Lady's command.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 5, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"We should talk to our mom about, even though of breaking my own rules." "You talk to mom while I need to talk to our dad about something, that is inportant to me." "That is fine, but don't bring this up it is inportant to me." "Why are you here in my nightmares" A female witch doctor said. "Mom, what are you doing here?" "We have just joined your club witch doctor, you did not need to check up on us through the darkness." "We talk when the sun burns the vampires." Akina looked into deeper as she only see darkness but witch doctor was gone. "She is gone Akina and we should be going to, we are at a dead end." "Yeah, my mind is in a tail spin off this horrorville at the moment and giving me the creeps."

"The rest of the night we have dreams and thoughts about this place and look over the map." Akina touch Hakro's hand to lead him out of this place for now she was surprise he did not go totally crazy on her this time. They left with Spike behind them. Hakro, Akina and Spike walked back to their home as it was already midnight. They went into the kitchen to eat something before going to bed. As Akina Hakro and Spike went to their own rooms. Has Hakro's head hit his pillow it was dreams to him as his eyes went on other horror stuff then the ones he used to have. As Akina begin to sleep she was having a hard time sleeping of horriable thoughts that alreaady occured to them that made some of the things in her mind much worst. As the night drew on till morning Akina was awake early. She grabed her staff as the usual tapping sound she left the room to go find her dad.

Hakro got up early as he was examing the map of horrorville as Spike was still asleep. Hakro was half naked as he drunk some tea to get his mind focus right now. He heard Akina go by because he heard the tapping sound of her staff. He would talk to him mom later, she been sneaky to him but maybe it was her way. He would see these places with Akina soon or later in his life when he needed this group to come out. _"Does every country as this group or just Suna?"_ He thought. Akina kept walking as she was thinking how to start the conversation with her dad. She was in her own thoughts to find her dad or just ask someone that was around in the mansion or the hospital.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

_See You Again_​
A bright lit room, with soft colors that gave it a homely feeling which contrasted with the very extravagant furniture that was win the room. A queen size mattress with deep red metal frame with curtains hanging from them was placed off to the side and against the wall directly in front of a fire place. In this bed slept Miho, who was resting after her tiring test against the master smith Ei Hanamura's son, Yosuke.

The sound of creaking door broke the silence in the quiet room as Yosuke entered the room. His boots clattered against the wood floor like a can dropping on ground, the sound bouncing off the walls in the room and echoing all over. He held a saucer which was filled with water and a towel draped across it. The young brownish orange hair teenager pulled up a stool from the foot of the bed and sat beside Miho, wetting the towel and then placing it on her forehead.

"Miho-chan, you over did it." Yosuke spoke with as sigh as he stared at the cackling fire in the fire place and the turning his gaze back to Miho. His face held a look of curiosity as you looked at the younger girl. "What is that eye-patch for?" He thought to himself. The curiosity was just to much for him, the patch was richly designed and he just had to get a closer look. Placing one knee of the bed, Yosuke began to hover over Miho, the bed creaking louder as more weight was applied. Soon his face loomed over her's as he began to inspect her eye patch when suddenly...

Miho woke up.












The two locked eyes...well eye and eyes, if _that_ makes any sense. Nobody moved or said a word...nothing, but complete and utter silence between the two. The silence quickly turned awkward as Yosuke began to sweat as he continued to look down into Miho's only visible eye. I mean what exactly could his excuse be? This didn't look very good at all, but she honestly couldn't think he was trying to-no...not that.

"M-M-M-Miho-chan this isn't wha-Thwack!" 

Yosuke found himself sprawled out on the floor holding his head in pain. A tall shadow towered over him, belonging to his father who had a rather furious look in his eyes. "Yosuke! What the hell did you think you were doing!?" He yelled out. Though before Yosuke could even protest or explain what was really going on.

Thwack

Mr. Hanamura popped over the head again, with is hammer this time. "It is all right Mr. Hanamura." Miho's voice finally spoke up catching his attention as she sat up in the bed. "He didn't have any ill thoughts in mind. If he did, I'm sure he would have done so before taking care of me." Miho held up the wet towel she had in her hand to emphasis her meaning. 

Yosuke had just been spared the beating of his life.

_Some time later... _ 











"I thank you for helping me Mr. Hanamura. I am indebted to you." The older male simply waved off her comment. "As far as I'm concerned your're Aerito's rose or, rose of may, as she called you. Your basically like family to me." When he spoke those words Miho couldn't help, but feel a bit light hearted it had been a long time since she'd even thought about family.

God was the only thing she really had now, and with the mission he had given her...she was sure the thought would be pushed even further back into her mind.

"Going already Miho-chan? We didn't even really get to talk." Yosuke said with a bit of disappointment as he came out of the back room of the work shop. "I need to head back to Konoha as soon as I can. Though there was a question I wished to ask you." Miho paused as she went to recall what the question was exactly. "How is that "Team" of yours? I remember you having a group of friends, but I didn't seem them on my walk through the village." "Well, we went our separate ways for now. Yukiko-san lives in Amegakure, Naoto-kun well he's everywhere. Kanji went on a journey to find himself. Chie is the main "Police Force" you can say of one of the smaller villages in your land. Yu is the only one I have no clue about. I get letters from him though." Yosuke spoke as he tried to recall all his friends.

"I wonder if they remember me? I shall look them up at a later date. I'm sure I could use their help for something. They all possessed unique skills that could come in handy." As she finished her sentence Miho looked up at the sky, noticing that the sun was just beginning to rise. It was time for her to set out. "It was great to see you again. I pray our paths my cross again." Miho gave her usual salute as Mr. Hanamura and son nodded in acknowledgement. Miho casually filpped her hair as she began to walk back out in to the bitter cold.

"Make sure you take care of that sword!" "I'm sure we'll see you again!" Mr. Hanamura and Yosuke yelled out as a farewell. Miho turned and took one last look at them and their home. Her mind was tempting her to stay and live out life with them, but she knew she had more important things to do.

God made it clear, all the death she had seen, even of the ones she'd loved. They were sinners that needed to be cleansed from the world and with Ei Hanamura's prized sword, Ea, it was time to carry out his work.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 5, 2011)

_*Asuka Tenryu, Preparations for joining a team...*_

Asuka stood in a straight military like fashion in a dark room. As usual, most of her face was concealed underneath her facial cloth. *"Are you ready?"* A voice came from the far end of the room. "I am," Asuka responded promptly. A figure came charging towards her. However, she easily dodged him with a side step and delivered her elbow into his stomach, knocking him to the floor.

*"Good. Will you fight and risk your life for the village?"* 

"I will." Another figure dropped from the ceiling, but recieved a powerful kick in the face, sending him into the wall. *"Very well then."* The lights in the room came on, revealing countless men unconscious and scattered around the room.

Two men in lab coats stood to one side of the room. *"You must join a ninja team first. We've made some arrangements and we think you'll be satisfied. Meet us again at five. For now, you're free to go."*

*In the Streets of Konoha...*

Asuka made her way down the main street of the village, eyeing the many people shopping and goofing around with their friends and family. Some kids stared at her as she pased them by. She'd grown used to people staring at this point. They no longer bothered her.


----------



## River Song (Jun 6, 2011)

*Yata*

Her......Boyfriend. His eyebrow cocked elogantly "How come I one of her best friends have never heard of you" he aproached Date. Chakra pooling in his hands. "Do you know what has happened to Tifa?"

He turned around, facing the forest. "I haven't found a trace of her"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji laughed a little as Kyo "saved" him from being hit by one of these freaks in the cave. Koji was at a disadvantage because he needed to hear the monsters move or they had to be directly in front of him, or worse touch him. He didn't have night vision or any other fancy shit like Kyo's ability to recognize heartbeats. Koji couldn't even see anything except red and a glint of silver, for all he knew Kyo had put his sword through the monsters butt and sliced.

"Oi snake...You are losing it.."

Two of them lunged in at Koji but he jumped in the air over their attacks going into a roll forward. The monsters dashed forward and Koji could hear them as their feet touched the ground.

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji ducked as one aimed a flying kick at him.

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji wound up and through his body forward fist forward as he caught another monster in midair, his punch's impact creating a crunchy noise as he pushed through. If Koji could see he would know his fist had just crushed the monster's face inward. Bone and skeletal structure literally punched inward.

_Kukukukukuku_

The monster was diving at Koji with it's fist ready to try to land a nasty haymaker on him. He thought he was going to sneak up on the boy, but Koji Kazama had an otherworldly power protecting him right now. He stood still as the monster continued it's advance.

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji went into a back handspring wrapping his legs around the neck of the monster. Koji used his hands to steady himself then using his lower center of gravity he pulled with his legs.

*HURRACARANA*

The monster's body flew threw the air with a sickening velocity.

*THUD*

The force of Koji's throw sent the monster flying into a wall at a devastating speed that was atleast over 90 MPH. Koji could hear the cracking of bones as the minute he heard the thud of the monsters impact. 

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji started to howl with maddening laughter. He was never more alive then in moments like these, where he got to make the things or people around him not so alive. 
---

*Koji Kazama *
_Girls..._

Koji was extremely happy he had a training partner that would probably be a good match for him, but then she had to go and ruin it.

"Okay, okay! I'll be your ... _"partner"_!" she chuckled before taking on a slightly serious tone. "Though ... did something happen between you two? You both should be going out and ... fuck-ing or whatever they call it!"

Koji tried to keep his composure but Tifa was really blunt about the tension between himself and Thalia. She had been that way since the first moment Koji met her and it unnerved him. He hated people trying to pick at his head. Thalia then spoke up not addressing Koji at first but the idea of Tifa staying in his room. She said she didn't care and it was strange but it bothered Koji that she didn't care if her attractive sister who he had been flirting with since the moment he met her stayed with him. Thinking on this he forgot that he was mad at her for a second before she reminded him.

"Koji, I know this may not make things better, and I may seem like a coward for saving all of us, but I need you to understand...There was no way we could have all lived if we were going to continue that battle. We would have been slaughtered. It was for the best, and once your goals are realized you will see that it was for the best that you lived past that moment, so you could finally achieve your goals."

Koji simply turned away and crossed his arms. She was right and had done the right thing by getting them out of there but he wasn't going to give her the satisfaction of knowing that. She had upset his pride as a Mugenshi warrior. Koji wasn't some dumb macho-man but at the same time he did have a sense of pride.

Out of the corner of his eye he observed Tifa and Thalia whispering in each others ears like little school girls. They were both fierce kunoichi but when they were alone in their down time they were insufferable. Koji couldn't help like they were talking about him either which made him feel awkward.

"Stupid girls and their stupid little secrets... If it's going to be you two acting like 'girls' the whole time then I..."Koji was getting flustered he hated dealing with girls. Koji fell down to the ground a big sweat drop on his head.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo flicked his sword letting all the blood and guts that had gotten on it during battle fly off. Soon Phoenix was it bright self again and he had to take note that he had to clean it when he got home. He placed his sword back into his sheath and sighed as he brushed back his hair...

"Much better..."

He commented as he could finally hear only one heart beat and that was Koji's, but that would soon stop. Kyo just had to play his cards right and the little snake will be skinned and used to buffer his sword again. Kyo smirked to himself, but then frowned at the monsters the had just fought

"Disgusting..."

He took note and then crushed one of their head with his shoe, he turned to Koji...

"I found someone who looks just like you snakey~~"Kyo laughed grabbing another head and holding it out,"Looks so pretty just like you~~"

Kyo tossed the head and continued,"Lets go...I hate being alone with you for too long..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

The sisters smiled brightly towards eachother as they could both see a future ahead of them. A relationship that their father denied them. Thalia skipped off to let the man know to build Tifa a room, with the latter grinning with delight.

"That's probably the nicest thing anyone has done for me ... building me a whole room ...!" As euphoric as she was, there was still an issue that bothered her. She had no clothes at all. All her things were back in Konoha, as she was probably considered a missing-nin now as her visa ran out yesterday.

After ten minutes or so, the house was done. Tifa could see the wonderful building ahead of them that was now their home (or more like a hideout based on the fact a bunch of teenagers were living there). Tifa honestly didn't see this as a long term thing as Thalia seemed like a girl who had just won the lottery and was splashing herself. She'd hate to return to Konoha after so long, it would be humiliating.

*Lyra Murasaki
*
Kyo finally exited through the door, greeting her with a smile. Lyra gave a quick wave, flicking her hair to the side. 
"Hi Kyo!" she chimed before brushing her top down. A white, loose shirt with a fishnet top underneath and a pair of navy short shorts with a colourful sash. Exactly her type of clothing.

It was only moments later Kei came rushing towards them. She had toast rammed in her mouth as she complained of Kyo not waking her. He of course replied with a caring big brother response, with Kei mentioning 'Lilith'. _She must be the sort of female version of Lucifer ... the head angels. I guess I must treat them better than even a kage._

"Trainee ..." Kei turned to Lyra, with the latter giving a short giggle. 
"Rookie ..."

"We are taking her along Kei," Kyo began, with his sister looking up to him with perhaps interest. "Another missing retrieval. You know the deal."

Kyo sounded all cool about it like he had done this job a million times before. Perhaps he had, but Lyra didn't think he had been an angel that long. Perhaps in the last month or two.

"Okay okay ... Welcome aboard ..." Kei smiled as she turned to Lyra. The girl curtsied with respect to whom was now her 'elder'. 

"Pleasure to be working with you both ..."

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Lyra was almost about to loose it when her partner rolled up--- literally.
"I take it you are my mission partner," he spoke as he moved the chestnut locks away from his eyes.

"Looks like it. Lyra Murasaki, pleasure to meet ya," she held out her hand as she chewed on some cherry tree bubble gum. "You got a mission slip already or am I going to have to show you?"

Lyra's voice was a bit more 'relaxed' now she was chewing gum. It was almost like she was Italian.

"Protect a princess from A to B. Let's just get it over with I guess, and perhaps discuss our abilities to help formulate an accurate plan."


----------



## River Song (Jun 6, 2011)

*Yata LT*

He looked down at the girl. She was shorter than him, yhe irst thing he noticed was a small bracelet around her wrist. Not the most extravagent bangle he had ever seen but it was cute none the less. 

He subconsciencely played with the necklass arounf his neck. It was a gold chain with a modest purple amethyst, it had been Milaki's. " I am Yata Zagarami. Glass release practiotoner adn Bitch Extrodinare. I specialise in mid-range combat" he regaly walked over to Lyra

"You're turn now"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji watched as Kyo looked over the damage they caused. He walked over to the one with the smashed in face proceeding to grab it.

"I found someone who looks just like you snakey~~"Kyo laughed grabbing another head and holding it out,"Looks so pretty just like you~~"

Koji couldn't help but laugh at his own handiwork and Kyo's joke considering he was probably better looking than Kyo anyway. He looked at his hands, he loved fresh kills but people were better than monsters. Their was something that made you almost godlike as someone thought about the entirety of their lives in an instant, because in that instant their whole life lead to them getting bitten by the Viper. The Viper delighted in being the one that made this possible.

Kyo tossed the head and continued,"Lets go...I hate being alone with you for too long..."

"My sentiments exactly mutt. I don't know what kind of fleas you might have."As Koji and Kyo proceeded to walk toward the mouth of the cave.

"Nothing has changed cub. Me being a missing, you being an "Angel", or even this little team-up has not changed a thing between us. You're still my prey and I fully intend on biting you to death." Koji stopped walking for a moment before speaking he again, he was really mulling over what to actually tell Kyo.

"When you go back to Fuzen be careful around the One Winged Angel.
---

*Koji Kazama*

Koji approached the house, it was pretty impressive as far as house's go but he didn't like how comfortable it looked. He liked caves to be completely honest. He felt better roughing it than living in the lap of luxury. His dwelling in the Mugenshi compound was more like a shinto shrine with a bed in the middle. He wasn't much for extravagance. 

"I'll be in the basement where my room should be if Thalia really does know me as well as she thinks she does."Koji had never been in the house before but he also had the extrasensory benefit of "The Voices". He walked through the house passing a room with a purple/violet color scheme. It was definitely for a girl probably Thalia. He couldn't help but snicker a little as Thalia really was a girl at heart. There was an elevator not too far from there. The elevator was more like a lift rather than one of the new elevators you would find in a building. He entered pulling the lever to go down. His face lit up, she really did know him kind of well for someone she just met.




It was like something out of a comic book about a millionaire with a bat fetish. He looked around the cave finding a bed with night stand and pretty much all of the essentials. There was plenty of room for him to train and hone his skills in the main area of the room.

"I guess I have to thank her...Maybe I should go talk to her..."Koji sat there mulling over his options. To continue to be a dick or to be grateful. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

Laix said:


> "Pleasure to be working with you both ..."



*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

They both smiled at her, Kei grabbed her arm and began to pull her as her brother began to look over the back story. Kei had Durga on so she made sure that Lyra was going to get hurt by her accidentally poking her. Kei looked at Lyra once they made it outside and then she looked at Kyo as she pointed out something.

"She doesn't have a weapon."Kei said, then she turned to Lyra,"How do you fight? Hand to Hand combat? You don't look like that rough type."

Kyo smiled,"Flowers..."he said as he was going over the file

Kei eyes sparkled,"Oh my that is new...Only person that came close to that was Lilith, but flowers instantly die around her sometime.."Kei took note,"I am looking forward to working with cha."

Kyo then pat the Kei head as he turned to the team

"Okay Lyra, Kei....Listen up."Kyo said, gaining Kei full action,"His name is Roku Mashima...Sex Male...Crime: Missing of course but it seems before he turned missing he killed his mother, wife, and daughter....The original Kei."

Kei turned to Lyra,"Original type, are murders for us."Kei explained, "There are many types...Original, Low Key Thevies, and High Risk, genin and jounin and over. The reason why genin are high risk is because they can be used for espionage missions and they do hold key to how we train here. So that is all."

"We will move out when you are prepared."

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo turned back to Koji when he stopped, he watched him as he looked over what to say. And Kyo sighed, he didn't like the boy one bit. But did he trust him, fuck no. But when situations call for action Kyo by far would have Koji on his side. 

"You mean Lucifer don't you?"Kyo asked

He looked down at the ground,"You want to know something, Kei told you that she is suppose to be the one who is going to kill you but in truth he told me her heart isn't in it at all...So I have to be the one.."

Kyo looked at Phoenix blade,"I don't trust you...Nor will I ever will...But I'll take what you said into deep consideration."

Kyo left it like that and turned, he continued on walking but even still. Something bugged him, why was Koji worried about the angels? And why did Sefiorth give into Kei so easily. Other than that Kyo shook his head, he would ponder over it later. He had to get home... This whole situation was getting on his nerves

Kyo then stepped on something that made a loud crunching nose...

Kyo looked down to see a skull, it wasn't like the one he just broke, it was an actual human

Kyo turned back to Koji,"We weren't the only ones in here you know."


----------



## River Song (Jun 6, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He walked into the vast complex, cringing at the cliche living quarters. He walked behind Koji, past Thalia's room. Her violet coulor scheme slightly amusing him. He found colours could tell one quite abit about one's personality. His favourite coulors were black and red; blood and night.

Koji took one elavator down to his room, while Hotaru took the other one, clearly labled  Hotaru's labaratory. He would have that changed to hell on earth. He entered the elavator. A cheesy song started playing. With a swift punch Hotaru ended that nonsense. The elavator moved up before the doors opening.  

He looked upon the  expanse, satisfied.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 6, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*



> _Mission: Nameless Story
> Client: Valshe
> Rank: C
> Description: Please can you deliver something to someone, he is very important to me and yet I can never go there... The mountains are so unsturdy and the bandits there waste no time in robbing you, I tried once and almost ended in losing my life, my boss told me never to go up there again but I really want to deliver this to my someone....To his grave....In the outskirts of Kiri..._​



_"Watch out for bandits? It's not surprising they would settle nearby."_ Miho flipped her hair as she thought to herself. The loud sound of the steam horn of a train could be heard in the background. The scenery outside flashed before her eyes as the train rode pass, shadows coming and going out of the window bouncing off of her face as she stared out of one them. Her land rested in her lap on top of a new accessory she had just picked up from her client, a tanned brown bag that was hooked on her waist.

Since Kirigakure's destruction things around the area plummeted from bad to worse. The land of water was basically deserted, their hidden village along with it citizens and military were all gone, well, what was left of it's military power after being taken over by Fuzen. Next to that there was no telling how many stragglers they may be, or homeless folk that she may encounter. Bandits weren't the only thing to worry about, people with nowhere left to go destitute and downright desperate with nothing else left to loose. Those type of people can be far worse that bandits. 

"Even in death, good things could come and there will always be someone to honor that memory."

_Flashback_
_"I'm glad someone could take this mission on for me." The person spoke with a bag in their hand. "This is the original  manuscript of a story I was to give to someone very dear to me." The person's eyes saddened before they continued to go on. "Though he perished in Kirigakure's destruction and I wish to place this on his makeshift grave they have on him on the outskirts as a final farewell. I would go myself, but bandits have gotten worse." The person held out the bag as they bowed their head in respect.

"Please make sure this get's to him and thank you so much."
End_

As she recalled the meeting with her client Valshe. Miho looked out to the sun as it was beginning to set. "It seems night time shall be upon me. I should prepare myself for the worse."


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*
Lyra flinched as Kei reached for her arm with her large claws on. She grabbed it, hurting Lyra as she dragged her along.

_Get off me! That hurts you bitch!_ she yelled in her thoughts as she yanked herself away, rubbing her now red arm.

Kei seemed to mock Lyra saying that she wasn't the 'rough type' and didn't have a weapon nor fight. 

_Fiesty._

Kei's eyes sparkled as she spoke. She was speaking in response to Kyo mentioning she used flowers, saying that flowers die around Lilith. How nice for an angel.

"Okay Lyra, Kei ... listen up." Kyo began as he gained the attention of both girls. "His name is Roku Mashima. Sex: male. Crime: Missing of course, but it seems before he became a missing he killed his mother, wife and daughter ... the original Kei."

Such a nasty peice of work! But the end of his sentence intrigued Lyra. The ... _original Kei_? What, was she adpoted or something? It was only when Kei spoke Lyra clocked what he meant.

"Original type are murderers for us," Kei began, explaining the term. "There are many types. Original, low key, thieves and high risk. Genin and Jounin and over. The reason why genin are high risk is because they can be used for espionage missions and they do hold the key to how we train here. So that is all."

"We will move out when you are prepared."

"Let's get going then. I'm ready," Lyra began, glancing a small smile at Kei. "And don't grab me again. I like my arms _not_ toasted."

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa walked inside the house, heading up the stairs to walk past a few rooms. She saw Hotaru enter a lift while Koji had already dissapeared. 
Guess they're excited_ too_! Tifa squeeled to herself as she skipped along the balcony, walking past a few rooms. A few bathrooms and then a violet-themed room that was surely Thalia's. They were the only girl's and Tifa knew it wasn't hers. 

"So ... where's _mine_?" Tifa wondered as she walked a few more steps, before coming to a white door at the end of the next hallway. Once she opened the door, she saw a room that she instantly fell in love with.

It was a spacious, traditional-japanese style room with a bed, chairs and a large sofa. There was a huge window easily covering an entire wall that Tifa could look out of, while there was also two doors. She opened the first door, revealing a crimson and brown-themed bathroom. But it got better.

Tifa opened the second door, revealing an even larger room with simlar japanese-style walls to before. Instead, there was a few dummies and a punching bag, which Tifa could use too practice her taijutsu. There was also a fireplace where Tifa could easily use her fire techniques, much to her joy.

"*I LOOOOOOOOVEEEE ITTTTT!!*"

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

She couldn't help but sigh at this guy. Bitch extraordinaire? Who did he think he was? Some sort of bitchy high school girl? Yata Zagarmi. A catchy name however, and his glass release was the first to be heard of to Lyra.

"Lyra Murasaki, not too bitchy but I dislike dickheads. Nice to meet you," she explained herself with a bland, boring tone as she held her limp hand out for him to shake. "I specialise in flower release-type jutsus and mid-long range combat, as well as genjutsu. Short-range however is my weakness. I may be a gymnast, but I can't even do a proper punch."


----------



## River Song (Jun 6, 2011)

*Yata LT*

Yata bit his lip, desperately trying to bite back his comeback. He was unsuccesful though. " I _love_ dickheads" he said dryly as he smirked, holding back a giggle. This girl seemed to be a tomboy. Putting them together basicly turned the gender roles around. He loved toying with people. "So tell me Lyra, any hot boyfriends or gilfriends" he joked leaving  her hand there, dangling. Turning around he looked towards the general direction of the border. 

"I guess we should depart for Ame then Lyra."


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"Okay then Kei lead the way."Kyo said and Kei nodded

Durga began to shine a bright blue and before long Kei could smell the ocean that was five miles away. The flowery scent of Lyra and the deep husky scent of Kyo, she turned around to them and nodded. Her eyes slit like a cat as she was able to see everything. Kei looked at Lyra

"Durga is my weapon, its a dragon locked up like Kyo Phoenix Tail sword."Kei said,"It boost up my element while giving me an extra sense boost almost like a dragon."

Kyo smiled as he pulled out a cloth,"This was at the scene of the crime."Kyo said holding it out, Kei took a deep sniff of it until her slit pupils enlarging..

"I smell him..."Kei said

"Lead the way..."

Kei nodded and then began to run forward where the scent was leading before Lyra could follow, Kyo grabbed her arm and placed a small kiss on her forehead.

"Stay back when the actual fight happens...Trainees usually don't get missions like these because the simple fact that they are dangerous."Kyo said,"Kei is being nice to you because she knows you have a little chance of coming back alive...You not the only trainee that came with us and Kei thinks you should always be nice to those who might not have a future."

He finally let go of her hand,"Lets go then."

And soon he rushed after Kei


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After sitting outside for a few minutes she decided it was best to go check the place out, she after all payed for all of it. As she entered it looked better than she initially though it would have. She loved it! Walking towards the kitchen she noticed a fridge, but no food, she guessed she'd have to go out and buy food for everyone else eventually, but not right now. She passed by the kitchen and made it to her room, which she smiled and jumped onto her bed.

It was comfortable, and she hadn't been in a bed in a _long_ time. She did need to go shopping for new clothes, which reminded her, there should be an attached bathroom with a shower near by. Hopping off of her bed she opened a closed door to reveal a marvelous bathroom! She wanted to go take a shower but she also wanted to rest, which she was torn. But looking back at her room she noticed that it may have been a bit _too_ girly for her taste, maybe draw a Jashin Symbol on the wall with blood or something may make it better. She wasn't sure.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 6, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Yata*
> 
> Her......Boyfriend. His eyebrow cocked elogantly "How come I one of her best friends have never heard of you" he aproached Date. Chakra pooling in his hands. "Do you know what has happened to Tifa?"
> 
> He turned around, facing the forest. "I haven't found a trace of her"



"How come _I_, the person who's been looking out for her since before she could wak, haven't heard of _you_?"  Date relaxed when the boy turned around.  "Yeah I can't find her either."  He dropped the kunai back into the bag and looked around.  "She could be anywhere.  I need a goddamn ninja hound."  He sighed and looked at Yata.  "You have any ideas?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 6, 2011)

*Rika*

She walked down a road on the outskirts of Konoha. She was wearing a skintight black jeans and a purple top with lace sleeves, leaving her scar on full view. Most people would of been traumitised fron that experience. To be homest Rika was scared but at the same time it made her stronger.  She walked into the training fields, quickly dashing over to her favourite tree. She sat down, leaning her head back agains its trunk, lost in thaught about nothing.

*Yata*

He sihed, this was an almost hopeless situation. "if she only summuned the kittk kat she would be able to find us herself but the question is, does she want to find us". Something caught his eye, something shiny. It was one of tifa's earings, he could tell, he had baught her them.

"I think she's close"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii sighed, and plopped down on a bench in one of Fuzengakure's parks. He looked quietly up at the sky, which had a few sparse clouds.

Iyashii felt tired. It was understandable, seeing as he had pretty much been asleep for a month- or equivalent. Still, it wasn't like he knew this.

"I've been resting too long" he said quietly. "I need to get back in the game...whatever game that is. Fuzen scuttwork? Going missing? Propogating my crazy new religion?" He smiled wryly at this.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei sniffed the air, the scent of her new target was around. But he been a good boy and haven't left his spot for quite some time now, she sighed. Morning missions weren't her thing, ever since she became an angel. The night life was were it was at, only really cocky bastards wanted to come out during the day and do a crime or move out during the day.

Her nose began to ring when she caught a scent she never smelled before in a park, she went and say Iyashii talking to himself..

Kei smiled,"Long time no see stranger...I was worried that you be on my door step soon."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"You want to know something, Kei told you that she is suppose to be the one who is going to kill you but in truth he told me her heart isn't in it at all...So I have to be the one.."

Kyo looked at Phoenix blade,"I don't trust you...Nor will I ever will...But I'll take what you said into deep consideration."

Koji's suspicions had been confirmed with that statement from Kyo. Sieferoth had sent Kei after him on purpose and doubted the girl could pull the proverbial trigger on him. Koji had another suspicion though considering that Kyo was sent after him as well, Sieferoth was acting on his own. Or his goal was a bit more confusing than Koji first thought. Still he knew that he wasn't suppose to die atleast according to the master plan. As a Kuraihoshi he still had value to Peacecraft and Sieferoth, along with the fact he was the one they sent to be with Thalia. They hadn't approached her directly. Koji was so confused by all of it he punched the cave wall out of frustration.

Kyo turned back to Koji,"We weren't the only ones in here you know."

"It's not that surprising. Those things in here up close they look human but like some kind of cave dwelling human. People wander into these sorts of places all the time and don't fare well. I mean that's what we do as genin. Clean out these places."Koji moved closer to inspect the skull.

"Come on that's enough sight seeing, the exit is right there. I have somewhere I need to be and you should go before Kei get's worried about where you are. I'm sure I'll be seeing you soon anyway. Given that you're suppose to be 'hunting' me."Koji laughed a little at the thought of Kyo who was his prey hunting him down for Sieferoth. The man had a wicked sense of irony.
---

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji explored his dwelling a little more and felt like he was at home with the way his cave was. The bed and other things were a good touch, the place even had punching bags and training dummies. Enough was enough he knew he needed to talk to Thalia.

Going up the elevator lift he came to the purple room he thought was hers. He stood in front of it trying how best to enter. Usually he would just barge in but he was suppose to be mad at Thalia so he couldn't treat her as he usually would. Knocking was too polite and she might not get the message from something like that. Well it was so unlike him to knock and she actually did kind of know him. From one conversation they had almost a week ago she was able to surmise that the cave set up was what he liked. So knock it was.

"Hey Thalia Warholic. Open up we need to talk!!"He knocked and called her by her real name instead of a nickname. He hoped to make her feel awkward with his formality.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He looked behind him after Koji made that comment,"Humans aren't what I would call those things."he said as he moved forward,"I don't clean out anything...I eradicate." 

Koji Kazama was an interesting little bug indeed. The way he reacted to telling him about what Kei said, even though Kei didn't know anything as well. She was just being used in that fact to get closer to Koji, if so..That angel that is there leader is a horrible little fucker indeed. Kei should never be in the middle of a fight nor used as a weapon...

Kyo looked up at the cave, he would have to talk to her when he gets home...

Kyo smiled a bit when Koji said something about Kei worrying about him,"I can feel it, she worried, she is sad, but she upset more than anything..."he said,"She hungry to...So that means I am late.."

Kyo laughed a bit but then he sighed,"Yeah you do what you need to do...Return to what ever hell hole you came from...I won't hunt you when I get out of here..I'll do it the next day..I hate fucking around with weak prey."he smirked

Kyo then turned back to Koji and smirked at him,"But truthfully you was always weak...So it doesn't matter."he turned forward...

_Kei I am coming..._


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She opened a empty cabinet, wondering what type of clothes she should get. She knew she shouldn't buy to many but at least a few different outfits. However before she could continue thinking she heard a knock on her door. She looked over and heard it was Koji. But what shocked her more than him actually knocking was him using her name, he hadn't used her full name like that before, much less even sound formal like that. It was strange, but she quickly decided to say:

"You can come in!"

Suddenly she was wondering why he wanted to talk. What could be so important, and why was he acting like this? She wasn't sure, but she did know that at the very least he may still be a bit angry at her decision earlier. It was for the best, and she knew that, but she was afraid she hurt his pride, and he did seem boastful about that. Sighing, before he entered the room she laid back down on her bed staring up at the ceiling.


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

There was one thing she owed her sister--- a good, deep talk. Just between two girls. Just them two. Nobody else listening or involved, Tifa just wanted to talk to her sister. She'd never had one before and discovering one was like a dream come true. 

She skipped happily out of her room, wanting to thank her sister too but also go on with her initial plans. It was simply a brisk walk down a couple corridors and she soon came to Thalia's door. However, she saw Koji was already knocking outside, and within moments was let inside. Tifa decided to hold off her conversation and went into the bathroom next door, pinning her ear against the wall so she could hear everything.

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra sighed, following after the two. Kei was leading the way with her enhanced senses, having picked up the man's scent. As she got ready to leap from the ground, she was stopped by a grip on her arm and a soft sensation on her forehead.

"Stay back when the actual fight happens. Trainees usually don't get missions like these because of the simple fact that they are dangerous." Kyo began as Lyra listened to him carefully. "Kei is being nice to you because she knows have a little chance of coming back alive. You're not the only trainne that has come with us and Kei thinks you should always be nice to those who might not have a future."

He let go of her hand before setting off, leaving Lyra standing there for a moment.
_
Don't tell me he's still on that "girl's are so weak" thing?
 _
Lyra sighed as she followed after him, but she wasn't going to stay silent. "Kyo ... you should know after all that has happened that I won't do what you said. I'm an ... well, an angel now. I can make my own decisions. I know you're worried but come on---- can't you trust the girl who wears the pants?"

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

"I_ love_ dickheads."

"..."

Lyra gave him a blank stare as he found his own "joke" funny. That was far from weird ...

"So tell me Lyra, any hot boyfriends or girlfriends?" he joked leaving her hand there. She shoved it back into her neatly folded arms, not saying a word. 

"I guess we should depart for Ame then, Lyra."

"That would be a good idea," she smirked running ahead. She shot a look over her shoulder, smiling at Yata. 

"And yeah--- I do have a hot boyfriend actually."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len was just meandering by the training grounds, when he spied a familiar figue underneath a tree. Circling around, he climbed the tree from behind- she'd surely noticed his presence by now- and hung, upside down, above her. "Hiya, Rika. Long time no see".

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii glanced up and hoisted a satirical eyebrow at the girl standing before him. "Show up on your doorstep?" He asked quizically. "And what do you mean by that?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 6, 2011)

*Yata LT*

He chuckled "I must meet him then" before he beagn running after her. They were already at the border of Fire country so it would take about a day to run to Ame.

He sprant through the last patch of forest before arriving at the gates of Ame, marvelling at its beauty. He had always liked Ame, the rain was soothing. He turned around to Lyra. "Did you manage to keep up?"

*Rika*

She smelt something familiar as she heard someone climb the tree behind her.  "Hiya, Rika. Long time no see" . She recognised his voice, Len. ?More like long time never see? she joked, pulling him down from the tree. ?Where have you been, I haven?t seen you in age?s Lenny-boy.?  She threw a rock ?So how have you been, I have improved alot since you last saw me, in more than one thing?


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei placed her hands on her hips as she showed off Durga,"I was scared that I would have to hunt you down..."

She explained as she looked at the boy before her, he changed, just like everyone else. And it almost made her sad, everyone and there mother were suffering and it was like this world was a cruel and heartless bitch. But Kei shook her head, she had to be strong for the simple fact this world is a cruel and heartless bitch...

"How have ya been?"Kei asked,"Right about now I am not working so I have some free time...You seem a bit different...There is something up with your scent."

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

He smiled of course she was like this and she always going to be like this. And that wasn't going to change until she eithers die in her grave or be controlled by a ghost of some kind. Kyo didn't say anything by he just followed right behind Lyra making sure that no surpise attacks were going to come out...

Kei finally stopped which caused Kyo to stop instantly, she looked back at them and pointed down a hill...

"Thats him right?"Kei asked

Kyo studied the facial features and nodded,"Yeah..."

The man was tall and well fit, his dark clothes and suitcase seemed to really stand out in the bright open sun and green field. Even passer byers were looking at him strangely as he was hunched over a bit and then got up to continue walking...Kyo looked at Kei and she nodded as she began to get up from the hill....

Kei walked up beside of him and when he looked at her she just cheerfully smiled before bending over and beginning to pick up flowers...

Kyo watched as the man watched her at first but then he pulled out a gun and stood over Kei...

"Kids shouldn't be playing ninja.."



*BLAM*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 6, 2011)

Date was walking along with Yata, both of them looking around for Tifa, when he came across a mass of shifting chakra.  It couldn't be described as a cloud, because it was a solid wall.  He held out a hand for Yata to stop.  "There's...  Some kind of chakra in front of us.  It's not Genjutsu...  I would be able to see through it.  It's some kind of block...  A sealing jutsu maybe?"  He walked forward to touch the wall of chakra but his hand simply slipped right through it.  "What the hell?"


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

They soon came to a hill where a man dressed smartly with a briefcase walked casually up the hill. Kei pretended to pick flowers, while the man simply walked up to her and shot a bullet. Lyra flinched at the sharp sound of the gun, shielding her eyes.

"_Kei? Kei!?_" she cried as she looked around, only to see the girl had dodged in time. Lyra let out a sigh of relief before pulling out a red spider lily. 

"Roshi ... Rika ... whatever your name is! You are under arrest unde-" she quickly went quiet, turning to Kyo. "What do I say again?"

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Less than a day later, they were standing outside the gates of Amegakure. Dark wood with rain to compliment them. Lovely.

"Did you manage to keep up?" Yata asked with a pinch of cheek. _Heh._
"Of course, you collapsed yet?" she sniggered before catching her breath.

"The Princess should be at the mansion just near here. In fact, here she comes---" Lyra pointed to the horse and carriage heading their way. The carriage was sheltered from the rain and looked full of luxury, while two chunin guards followed along the side.

"Lyra Murasaki and Yata Zagarami. Nice to meet you both," the chunin on the right bowed, greeting them both. "My name's Dijo. This here is Kinoshi. We will be coming with you on this mission. The princess is currently sleeping, and we'd hate to wake her."

*Tifa Warholic*
_Embrace_

Tifa was set to listen in when something caught her eye through the window. She could hear some faint talking and knew it wasn't Koji nor Thalia's voice.

"What ... _is that_?" she wondered as she stretched to reach the window. Once her bronze eyes had glanced around, she spotted none other than Date Uchiha and Yata Zagarami. She was sure the two didn't know eachother, so there was no other explanation---

They'd come looking for her? But Tifa didn't take it that way.

"*DATE! Thalia, Koji--- Date's back!*" she squeeled like a little girl as she smashed through the door before jumping off the balcony like it was just a stepping stone. She quickly ran through the door, emerging from a forest through their point of view.

"Date! You've come back!" she chimed as she wrapped her arms around his neck, locking him in a tight embrace. She was still in her socks and skirt, but wasn't bothered at all.

"You've come back to join us, right? I think Thalia's even made you your own room in our house! It's AMAZING! Trust me, you won't wait to see it!" Tifa had almost ignored Yata, so excited to see them both. However, her smile faltered as she only realised why Yata was there. Were they on a sort of mission to bring her back or something? She ignored it though, stuck in the happiness.

"And maybe you could join us too, Yata!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 6, 2011)

Date held the girl of his dreams close and spun her around, holding her by her waist.  "Tifa...  I missed you so much."  His resolve to bring her back had almost completely died as his eyes met her beautiful face once more.  He let her down and kissed her gently, before slowly pulling away, his eyes serious.  "Tifa...  Why did you leave?  Your mom is worried sick about you!  But, you're safe and that's all I really care about."  He looked up at the patch of forest she had just materialized out of, his Sharingan still active.  "Where did you just come from?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 6, 2011)

*Yata*

He looked on at the touvhing scene _'lucky bitch'_ he thaught to himself.


_"Belle Dame,_ how are you?"he said snatching her form Date and pulling her into a tight embrace kissing her on the cheek. she then leaned in and whispered into her ear, so that dat couldn't hear "Whats this about having a boyfriend and why wasn't I told?" he whispered smiling, hugging her closer. He retreated pulling her earing out of his pocket and handing her it.

*Yata LT*

He nodded to both of the chuunin, something told him this would be lobg abd grueling. The cariage was beautifully decorated but it was over the top even by Yata's tastes. They once again took off, the rain pattering down on the roof of the cariage. He leaped over to Lyra.

He whispered into her ear "If she a spoiled brat ou can deal with it. I might hit her!"


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Her eyes were wide, he didn't even give her a second to think, but she surely wasn't going to either. This man was a missing and no matter what way she thought about it, nothing is ever going to change this fact. Kei growled before attacking with Durga, but of course this man was on a higher level than her and quickly dodged out the way.

Kei yelled as she released Durgas claws and aimed it at missing ninja...

Kyo watched this from a far and as Lyra panicked Kyo shook his head

"We don't say anything...We just kill them."Kyo said coldly as he rushed down the hill with Phoenix and then as soon as he touched the sword hilt a million tiny wires sprung out and began to crash down on the man

Kei dodged Kyo attack and then she touched one of the wires feeding her lighting through it

*BOOM*

A huge dust cloud with traces of electricity blinded them but Kei and Kyo watched the cloud for any movement...Kyo clunched on to Phoenix listening to the man heart beat before his eyes widen

"BROTHER!!!"Kei yelled and a the smoke tore away from the man figure and he then slammed his fist into Kyo stomach sending him backwards to the ground

"Damn you...!"Kei cursed


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

*"Ooh, excuse me for not watching every word out of my mouth" *Len said jokingly. "Honestly, I'm sure stuff like that doesn't bother you at this point. And if you don't care, why should I?" He shrugged and said "Oh...I've been around. Doing...stuff. Non-training-ey stuff".

((Iyashii stuff was too long, doing separate post))


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT and Itsuki*

Itsuki heard the tapping of Akina's came and thought to himself, _"for a ninja she is not silent."_ Akina enter the room, "Hey dad, I wanted to talk to you about something. I get pressure from this eye operation. It is easy to kill the enemy in battle but this is just pressure from everyone." Itsuki hug her tight stroking her hair. "I would give anything for you to see, Akina. I would say get this down, but what you have to do this. If you are scar I will be there." "I already know what I know what to do dad, nobody will change that for me I see you later." Akina smiled as she left the room as she put her staff up to walk normally she know the place inside and out.

To her it was time to leave Suna for her brother to teacher her another lesson, she would teach him one herself. She guessed they would go back to that place they needed to get in some training as well. She sighed as she went down to the kitchen to cook something for herself. She did not care for the chefs to cook her anything. She was not a snob, she did not depend on someone for help. _"Whoelse is in this group set for Alis and Cho. Probly my dad is well he does not sound like a horror master."_ Akina blew her longs bangs out of her face as he looked down at the tea that her fingers touch the rim of the cup she was wrap her in her thoughts as the servants looked at her. One was thinking of something as he picked up a knife, Akina was on guard.

*Hakro Ezel LT and Alis*

Hakro pulled on a shirt and pulled on his shoes as he rolled the map up again putting it in his bag. He walked to the kag's office as he knocked on the door. He did not know that his mom was having a meeting at the moment. "Come in my son." Alis puted away papers at the moment as Hakro walked in and took a seat. "Are you mad, at us for joning that group?" "No, I was waiting for you two to join on your own. You  and Akina passed with flying colors. You will not be trained by me, because I am too busy." "This training will changed us both in different ways than expected." "Your own horror will come to life with out even stopping it at any rate of your own will."

"I see you later in Horrorville, mom." He walked out of the office to go back to his own room to see Spike was awake or not he had more time to himself. He pulled out a large piece of paper as he copy the map in brail for Akina. Deep inside his and Akina training was going to be seperate as they will not be together again in awhile or just eat together who knows. Spike woke up as he yawned and stretch. He looked over to his master seeing what he was doing as he got up walking over looking at what the brail map looked half done as he watched his master hands moved fast he was waiting for a tapping sound to go by for him to just step out to say something to his sister and tell her what could happen next.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Before she could start conversing with Koji she heard Tifa scream something. She didn't bother to look up, but just rolled to her side and looked out her side window. She saw a boy she had never seen before and Date. She knew Tifa had been looking for Date, so she must of been excited to see him. She wasn't to particularly excited to see Date, especially due to what happened with their last encounter, so for now she decided to stay in bed, as she said.

"Never mind them Koji, just continue, tell me what you wanted to talk about."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

"For what!?" Iyashii cried, shocked, and then said "It's not like I was running a drug cartel..."

When she asked how he'd been, he was preparing to say the stock phrase- fine, and you?- when the truth began spilling out.

"Well let's see. I was sent on a mission to investigate a cult, when I was killed on the train ride there. Then, the souls of fifty-odd people were sacrificed to bring me back to life, by said cult. I was then proceeded to be revered as a messiah by them, and was planning my escape when their gods squeezed their way into my brain and made themselves comfortable. The gods then killed the old cult leader and put me in charge. I came back to Fuzen, and bought a house here. Now, I'm attempting to move five hundred or so fanatic cultists into the village without pissing off your mother- and wondering if I even _should_- I'm living in a house with two girls, one a moe psychopath and the other a cold blooded killer, I have tentacle demons in my head, and, uh...yeah".


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT

*"Time for a well-earned reward ...!"

Tifa skipped down the street, walking straight past civillians as her eyes were locked on the shops in the industrial village-- no, _city_ of Konoha.

There was so much on offer. Clothing, weaponry, food, textiles, even model train sets. Konoha was now the place for everyone and everything, selling simple things like stoves to the wackiest of things such as a light-up sex doll.

Her eyes locked on a certain window displaying a floral-printed white dress, she only noticed at the last second that she bumped into a girl with mango-blonde hair.

"Woah! _Watch it_!" she growled, only to properly notice the girl. She seemed like a quiet person, but her face was curvy and her eyes were sweet. Not like she had a romantic interest of anything, but Tifa's frown slowly curved into a smile.

"Sorry about that--- I didn't mean to uh--- bite!"
*
Lyra Murasaki

*Lyra let out a small "_oh_" as she grinned sheepishly at Kyo's comment of just simply killing them. She wasn't sure when to join in as the twins had a perfect team combination, with Kyo launching a barrage of wires while Kei charged them with her lightning. However, this man was good--- he effortlessly kicked Kyo away from them, while Lyra was smiling at the odds.

They were in a flower field afterall.

"*Dance of the Venolus Lavender!*" Lyra began to spin around, creating an intense storm of nearby petals that began to flutter around her, before dispersing into the sky. The area began to rain down with the delicate little children of nature as Lyra had a slight glow to her. She twirled the spider lily in her hand, smiling.
_
A poison that kills off the senses, meaning you react much slower to things and easily miss plenty. Perfect in this situation_, she thought with a grin as she tossed it straight for the man. It would explode on impact, but not before poisoning him. With this jutsu active, all her attacks became poisonus. Lyra took out a handful of flowers, some explosive while some were simply poisonous. She began tossing them straight for the man, aiming mostly for his limbs and head.
*
Tifa Warholic*
_Secret!

_"Mom was worried about me? I-I told her I would stay with them!" she protested as she was soon snatched from Date by Yata. He gave her a friendly kiss on the cheek before handing her the silver earings she loved too well. Had she dropped them? That was probably how they found her.

"Thanks Yata," she smiled, shoving the earring in her pocket. She took a step back to address the two of them. "I haven't gone missing or anything! Well ... maybe Konoha count me as that but I'm not! I only came here because I thought you was coming back Date!"

Tifa leaned in, grabbing both of their wrists before dragging them with her. "Come on, you can both come in! I'll ask Thalia to release the seal before I go and have our reveal-all talk! This day gets better and better!" 

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Lyra listened to Yata's comment, replying with a giggle. "I doubt she's that bad. The whole snotty princess thing is just a stere-"

Before she could even finish, a rain of kunai smashed down on to the group. It was more aimed for the carriage, so the two were unharmed. However, it was unfortunate the same couldn't be said for the two chunin. They had been impaled in fatal places, and had taken their last breath seconds ago.

"_Shit!_ Yata, protect us!" Lyra yelled as she ran up to the carriage, avoiding the kunai stuck in the cobbles. She swung open the door, grabbing the princess who was thankfully wearing a cloak. Lyra hooked the princess on to her back, before beginning to sprint away. "We need to get the princess out of here! Cover me!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 6, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro jumped down as he stomped on his cigerret putting it out. "I was only trying to get your attention ms. Ice queen. You look like you are ready for another fight at the moment." Spike jumped down to joined Hakro, Hakro growled at Spike about something. Spike nods. "I thought we were not finished our little chit chat." Hakro got serious as he noticed Diana's charka increased up the charts. Hakro was ready for another fight. _"I only saw a few of her moves so far and had to do with mind tricks and water."_ Hakro thought this as he thought of a plan and how much lightning the tokijin could take as it was straped to his back. "Calm down or you lose another fight at the moment." Hakro glared with his gold piercing eyes.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

"Well maybe i am looking for a fight bub. And for you information our talk was done l have nothing more to say except to get lost." she said as she did one hand seal. "Your a glutton for punishment aren't you?" she said as she cast her 'Searing Pain' jutsu which struck him making him feel as though he were being burned. The pain so great you couldn't talk. She smiled her eyes half lidded as she stared him down."I suggest you leave or your mut will remain without an owner." she said.

*Darius*

Darius whined as Violet forced him to strip. She didn't do that to him as that would be wierd but he changed wrapping a towel around his lower half. He was currently being pulled by Violet to the mixed hotsprings. 
"No i don't want to go." He said struggling but it was hopeless.
"C'mon mixed bathing is fun and stuff." she raved. Darius shook his head.
"Dam Kage here must be really horny or something to put a mixed one. Who deos that? They are asking for sex when they built one thats why Kiri had the decency and pride not to make one. Males should only bath with males." he muttered. Violet eyed him then smirked.
"Didn't know you went that way Darius" she sing songed. Darius didn't get it for a while then when he did he went wide eyed. "I'm not gay!" he shouted red in the face. 
"Aha yea right." Violet teased as she opened the door to the mixed hot springs. "We have arrived." she squeled.

*Solidad LT-Mission*

"Damn cat and tiger." she muttered. How would she find that thing when a phsycho tiger was chasing her.She put her hands on her hips. Where was Damon anyway? He was supposed to help her. Well he ofered but she turned down saying she could handle such an easy mission. Boy did she regret that now. She could use some help."Where else can i go? I went to the cat nip field but no cat.....what about the dairy a little out of town?!" she said happy she figured it out. She clapped her hands and headed of to there. She knew it must be there. It was common sense.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed. It looked like Tifa was eager for them to come in here also. She didn't want to do this but for now she decided to make an exception. she snapped her fingers and suddenly the shield around the house flickered a blue color, and then became transparent again, allowing Yata and Date to enter and view what was inside of the seal.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

....
......
........

"Are you serious??"Kei asked as she stared at the boy for a minute. She sighed silently and then turned around and shrugged what could she do? Cut him down here and now? Or just laugh and play it off as nothing ever happened. But what if he said was true and something like some crazy religious folks come in then Kei would be in trouble

"Damn..."Kei cursed as she messed with her hair a bit but then she turned back around,"Do you want to die!? Telling me that means you take full responsibilities for your actions and choose death!"she yelled

But then she shook her head,"Please tell me you are not serious..."

---

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

The man seemed to be weaken from the Lyra attack, Kei eyes narrowed as Kyo got up, she was doing a wonderful job. And that made Kei a little jealous, but then when she felt Kyo hands on her head she then felt embarrassed, Kyo understood her emotions so he knew she was jealous of Lyra and he was smiling about it!

Kei got flustered as she turned to her brother,"Its not like that!"Kei tried to explain herself

Kyo smiled and shook his head,"After this dinner is on me.."

Kei pouted because on the inside he was laughing, but Lyra had weaken him. The guy had a busted kneecap, but he had fallen before it got to his head. He moaned in pain as he motioned for his legs...

Kyo got in front of him,"May God have mercy on your soul..."

*SHING!*

The sound his sword made when he had sliced the man head off, he turned to Lyra and smiled as he waved

"Oi oi you were good!"Kyo said,"But this is just a small fry any way...We let you get the first kill~"

Kyo looked down at the man as Kei began to dig a circle around the man head and soon the circle became a black hole and hands began to grabbed and pull the man down to where ever it suppose to go. 

Kei clapped her hands,"Portal...Allows us to transport fallen victims to the head count division..."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 6, 2011)

*Asuka Tenryu*

As Asuka made her way down the street, eyeing numerous different concessions, she suddenly nearly bumped into a girl in front of a large store. The girl had dark hair and fair skin, with a very pretty face. Asuka immediately bowed her head. "I'm sorry. I should have looked where I was going."

She looked the girl up and down. "Oh, are you a ninja too? Are you part of a team?" Asuka was interrupted when she felt her stomach growl. "I'm sorry, I was going to get something to eat. Would you care to come along? I can pay for your meal if you wish."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 6, 2011)

Date rose an eyebrow, de activating his Sharingan as he walked into the huge home.  He walked with Tifa into the large estate-like home, looking around as Tifa led him by the wrist.  "The Hell...?"  He eventually stopped and looked at Tifa.  "This is where you've been?  Well, it's not bad I gotta say.  Pretty nice actually.  But I need to talk to you about something."  He looked at her and sighed.  "You said I've come back...  Well, I, erm...  I lost my memory a while back, so if there are people here I've met before...  Well let's just say all I remember is you and Edie."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji walked in seeing Thalia laying down on the bed looking at the ceiling. He looked around the room, being in it was different though. He got the full effect of how girly the room she had designed for herself was. It was funny considering she was kind of insane, but had this much of a feminine side.

Koji stopped admiring the room abruptly. He could hear Tifa shouting, that Uchiha was there now. Koji licked his lips at the thought, he had a new prey now. He wanted to pounce now and had almost forgotten what he came to Thalia for originally but he snapped back. Date would feel his wrath but right now it was more important that Thalia did.

"You're not an idiot Thalia Warholic. You know exactly why I'm mad at you. I don't like you one bit how you can build a room for me based on a couple of conversations and what you think you know about me. What you did was completely and totally inexcusable. You insulted me and my heritage by whisking us away from Kora. I am Mugenshi, a mere mortal in comparison to you being a demi-god and all. Still don't think because you're a little bit more special you know what's best for me. Koji was getting heated as he called her out on being a demi-god. He knew she wasn't the type to think she was better than him because of what she was, but this fight and his anger wasn't about that. 

"I'm going to die on the battlefield... That's how my people die, it's a fact no matter how much I would like to escape it. You were almost as concerned for me as you were for Tifa. It pisses me off that you care and almost seem like you want me to carry out my goals. You can say I'm too valuable to let die but I think we both know it's a little bit more than that. We're almost friends..."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She motioned her eyes over at Koji and sighed, she knew this was coming, but she really didn't feel like arguing. She thought over her argument and after thinking something over she sat up in her bed, her eyes looking lazily at Koji.

"I can figure people out, it's easy if you just observe how they even act. I could tell that you're the type of guy that likes things rough, which probably means you like your room much better than the living room, as it probably looks to comfortable, am I right?"

She then swung her legs and stood up from her bed, continuing with her argument.

"Also I never did say I was more special than you. I don't care for my fathers heritage to me, but it is what it is. On the contrary though Koji, I've been seeing you as an equal, and at times I've seen you superior to me, but I try to supress it. I will give you that you are strong, but..."

The expression on her face turned serious.

"For you to wastefully give up your life in battle isn't the way to die. I will say, if it's an almost equal match, and the opponent gets the strength to kill you, then yes, that's an honorable way to die, but to go up against someone way out of your league, your just asking to die, and that's no way to live.

She smiled at this next portion though.

"However you're right, I do want you to carry out your goals. Heck, one of our goals were the same at one time, remember when we both wanted to kill Kyo? However I do agree, our relationship with each other is---strange. We're like natural enemies that can't help but like each other. And to be honest, I would be hurt to see you go."

Her eyes then blinked and she looked down towards the ground, awaiting his response.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii sighed and rolled his eyes. "No, I do not want to die. Much. And it's not like I'd be sneaking a pack of rabid dogs into the village to tear things up. They'd be personally responsible adults, who individually apply for citizenship. I'd just be securing housing and possibly transportation". He layed down on the bench, looking up at the sky. "Besides, it's not that I _want _to do this; when a group of eldritch abominations claim to be gods, and no evidence to the contrary is presented- along with a handful of godly feats- you're not in much of a position to argue".


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji was satisfied with Thalia's responses. She really was a little genius how she was able to pick apart everything he said. It was funny listening to her brain process as she made his room. It really was perfect for him which bothered him in more ways than one. Koji sighed and plopped down on her bed. The formal facade evaporating as he stretched and laid down on her bed. Digesting everything she said before piping up.

"I don't really think that you think you're better because of what you are. And I'm not upset about you taking me away from that fight. Wow I must sound like I'm completely and totally contradicting myself huh?He laughed as he thought of a better way to explain himself.

"I was trying to make myself angry with you so I chose the most obvious things to be upset about. I know I couldn't beat her. She was the one that roughed me up when you and Thalia found me. Honestly I probably would get myself killed trying to take her out. The thing is like you I'm a little insane and I embrace it."  He stopped talking to sit up and look at her.

"At first I joined you because..."He stopped he wasn't allowed to tell her why. Well it was more implied than anything else by Sieferoth, but if they had wanted her to know their involvement they would have approached her themselves.

"Well I don't know why. But I became interested in you when I found out you were immortal. Someone I could fight and not have to worry about going all out with killing them too fast. And you will live forever which is exactly what I want. Thing is I know I'm going to die... I've been in denial about it for a little but I'm not long for this world. And I hate how close I've let you get to me knowing that. It wasn't suppose to be like this but more and more as time goes on and we stay around each other..."Koji stopped talking leaning back onto the bed grabbing a pillow and covering his face. He never got flustered only two other people could get him like this, Lyra and Kei. The constant mental comparisons and everything else about her to them.He tried to speak but the pillow muffled what he was trying to say. Realizing how silly he must have looked he chuckled.

"You're really troublesome you know that halfling?"He wasn't calling her by her real name anymore.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki:LT*

She looked back down on the ground then at him, then at the sky and then at the ground and then at him. She finally faceplamed and then smiled a bit, he was an interesting little bugger and if that was true then she would have more fun. But life wasn't all about fun and Kei had a job to get to, yet she still felt a little sad on not being able to hang out with her partner

"....Okay..."Kei finally said,"Remember I don't want your name on my desk or the next time it won't be such crazy talk just death haha."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike noticed that Hakro could not move as Hakro took a step out of his body taking pain as it came. Spike had to do something to get his master out of this mess. He ran and struck his fangs into Hakro's shoulder as Hakro broke out of the bleeding a great bit. He did not cared. Hakro did not said anything to the girl as he did a few handseals before saying anything. "I already saw your nightmares, it feels like hell. Let see you end up in the hospital today or die from your horrors." _"Lightning Style: Falcon Bomb,"_ Hakro thought as he made a lighting shpe falcon as it had five times to strike lighing. He made one shot hit him. He unsheath his sword as quickly as possiable as he made to control it to wrap it around his sword he move swiftly as a wolf can get to strike Diana with a force of lighting. Spike growled and Hakro stopped his attack he did not mean to take it to far.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina looked over in the direction where she heard the commotion going on between Darius and Violet. "You should have blindfolded him Violet." She started to blushed again as she was in the mixed hotsprings. She smiled as she smiled as she made sure her towle did not slip away for Darius to see her body. She went into the hotsprings, the warm water. "Come on guys, the water feels good to your body." She started to float on her back as she dipped her blonde hair in the water. She did not relized her hair was getting long and was thinking of cutting it sometime soon. She was wondering to tease Darius some or not she was getting shy again as her hair cover her eyes and she pulled it aside. She got something in her eye and wink and turn her shouldersat Darius.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii smiled at Kei, before nodding and saying "Thanks Kei. That means alot that you won't chop me to bits...this time". He laughed and sat up, patting the seat beside him.

"So, wait, you're 'desk'?" Iyashii asked suddenly, puzzled. "You have a desk job now, or something?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT:*

Kei laughed a bit as well, her job was serious but she shook her head as she actually thought about what she does. She gets a name, she hunts that person down, she kills them, and then send them back to the head count division so they can count the dead body and put it on the record and on your satisfactory report...

Buuttt she couldn't tell him all that could she

Kei shook her head,"That will be to boring, nope it more you tell me what to do, no questions asked I'll do it."Kei nodded but then she shook her head,"Not like that you know!!"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia started to understand what Koji was saying. She was immortal, she'd on on this planet forever, while he would eventually die. She didn't really think about it, or want to, but eventually everyone she knew would die. If she became so close to Koji one day he'd have to die, how would that affect her? She didn't know. She saw where he was coming from, and in the end he was just looking out for her feelings. She sat down next to him on the bed, silent at first, thinking of the correct words to say.

"First of all Koji, I want to say, thank you for actually thinking about my future. Although yes I do know, I am troublesome, but have fun while you're '_alive_'. Don't let me make it a downer. Anyways, if I weren't so troublesome then things wouldn't be half as interesting, right Koji?"

She gave him a simple smile this time, not exactly sure where this conversation should lead to.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii nodded, thinking, before saying "Interesting...like, what types of things do you do? Or," he added upon consideration, "do you have to be a member to find out?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 6, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Spike noticed that Hakro could not move as Hakro took a step out of his body taking pain as it came. Spike had to do something to get his master out of this mess. He ran and struck his fangs into Hakro's shoulder as Hakro broke out of the bleeding a great bit. He did not cared. Hakro did not said anything to the girl as he did a few handseals before saying anything. "I already saw your nightmares, it feels like hell. Let see you end up in the hospital today or die from your horrors." _"Lightning Style: Falcon Bomb,"_ Hakro thought as he made a lighting shpe falcon as it had five times to strike lighing. He made one shot hit him. He unsheath his sword as quickly as possiable as he made to control it to wrap it around his sword he move swiftly as a wolf can get to strike Diana with a force of lighting. Spike growled and Hakro stopped his attack he did not mean to take it to far.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana went wide eyed as he stopped his attack. He was trying to kill her. She narrowed her eyes. She went far back just incase he decided to continue his attack forming a handseal while at it. "Seems your mut has more humanity that you deosn't it." she said as her body was engulfed a a blazing aura that was shot at a house. The house then was dismatteled to all the parts that made it. They surrounded Diana."I'm sure you would not want to destroy a poor civilian's home." she said saying it with distaste. "I can rebuild it but if you destroy it i can't do anything about that." she said as she shot dozens of wooden stakes at him. To can play the death game. Only she could play it better.

*Darius*

Violet sat Darius down in the water."You will sit young man and enjoy yourself here." Violet said. Darius looked unhappy as he blushed from his situation. He noticed only a few guys were in the springs at all. He sank lower. "Sit up straight or i'll make you hon" She threatened. He did as he was told. he wasn't very comfortable with people seeing him this naked. Violet noticed this."Don't be shy boy. Most guys would love to be in your situation yet your not which makes me think that your...." Violet started again but Darius grew red.
"I am not gay ok." he said. Violet laughed.
"Thats what you dad said to Suimaru if i recall his story." she said. Darius raised an eyebrow. Suimaru?

*Solidad*

Solidad was packing up her stuff after her singing. She wanted to enjoy what was left of the ceremony. She was eager to have fun. "You know Damon why don't you pack up everything while i have some fun. I do deserve it don't l?" she said making a pouty face. Damon just stared at her emotionless. "I'll take that as a yes." she said as she got up from her sitting spot and headed to the festival. "Your the best kisses." she said making air kisses at him before leaving to go have herself some fun. She felt she worked hard enough to deserve it. 

*Darius LT-Mission*

Darius waited by the gate seeing as he was the first one. Typical Diana would be 'fashionably late' as she called it. She was just making excuses for herself. She then saw her arrive with her suitcase. "Its a mission Dia not a vacation." he pionted out. She merely smiled. 
"Well to me its both now shut it so we can go i am eager to get to the Land of Ice." she said. Darius sighed. 
"You obviously don't know much about snow huh?" he muttered. Diana rolled her eyes.
"I know what i need to know and that is that it is beautiful." she said as she leaped off. Darius stared. She really never felt snow then. Was she in for a disappiontment. He then lept after her.

*Diana LT-Mission*

She lept from tree to tree. What did Darius know about snow? He had never been to the snow either so what deos he know about it? He was in no position to tell her what to do. She turned to see him next to her. "I see you caught up." she told him.
"Your going to be in for a big...." Darius started but he was interrupted. 
"Stop it! Don't ruin my vacation!" she said stopping her running. Darius followed soon after.
"Its not a vacation its a mission!" he argued. Diana just looked at him angrily.
"To bad for you then cuz its my vacation as well!" she said. Why was he trying to piss her off? They both contnued arguing over that matter.

_ooc: Tia your character can come in now_


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

After getting her new clothes she was all set and ready to go. She just needed to find her way back to her house and then she'd be all good. However when she started to return she noticed two people running through a forest. They looked like teenagers as well. Smiling she jumped in their way of running and yelled out:

"Who are you two and what are you doing here?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She smiled, she liked where this was going,"I hunt missings darling."Kei said,"I kill them where they stand and gut their bodies clean."She placed her hands on her hips before she let out a slight laugh,"I kill anyone that hides these sick fuckers and I make sure..That they can never get away...."Kei licked her lips,"How does that suit your fancy darlin~"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 6, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> After getting her new clothes she was all set and ready to go. She just needed to find her way back to her house and then she'd be all good. However when she started to return she noticed two people running through a forest. They looked like teenagers as well. Smiling she jumped in their way of running and yelled out:
> 
> "Who are you two and what are you doing here?"



*Darius LT-Mission*

As he was about to argue they were interupted by a girl about their age. Darius eyed her raising an eyebrow. He was ready to fight though.
"Well i could ask you the same question now couldn't i?" he said taunting slightly. He was cautios though as this girl could be stronger that what she appeared. Without his other kekkei he was pretty bad at fighting. He had swift though. That ounted for something didn't it? It was pretty useful. It did negate tiajutsu so it was a good ability. Not many uses though. He frowned at that. He needed to unlock the other one.

*Diana LT-Mission*

Diana was about to tear Darius to shreds mental but he was saved upong a girl calling their attention.
"Well i could ask you the same question now couldn't i?" she heard her brother say.
"Now now brother no need to be rude. I am Diana and he is Darius. May i ask who you are?" Diana asked politelty though she was ready to attack if necessary like her brother. She was no fool. She could tell she was strong. An aura surrounded her that was not totally human though. What was it? She could not piont it out.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"You know this is the best date I had in my life." He dodges the wooden stakes, he would not destroyed the house at all. He move quickly behind her he did not know hat to do with the lightning was to shoot it at her. He let go off the lighting at her back. He was ready to go back on hand to hand comeback. He punch her in the back beast like at the last moment open up his metal wolf claws trying to makea deep x in her back. He got back on the defence as he plan out his next wolf attack. "I promised my sister I will not kill her friends, I took a silent oath for that." Hakro did the signal to bring it I am ready for it. Spike was getting excited as he wanted to jump in as well but watch at the moment.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina sat next to Darius and listen to the two as she relax. "You are not gay, you are shy and it will take some time to get over to be shy around girls." She felt her own shyness when she was with guys and how protective her brothr made watch over her. She gave a small shy smile as she brush hair back has it was getting it to her eyes. "We still young to find anyone that we really cared for them later when we are older then now, just work on it till you find that special someone that you can't get out of your mind that you could never let go." She guessed she said too much or too little, she did not have much experience in love. She nervously played with a few strands of hair.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 6, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "You know this is the best date I had in my life." He dodges the wooden stakes, he would not destroyed the house at all. He move quickly behind her he did not know hat to do with the lightning was to shoot it at her. He let go off the lighting at her back. He was ready to go back on hand to hand comeback. He punch her in the back beast like at the last moment open up his metal wolf claws trying to makea deep x in her back. He got back on the defence as he plan out his next wolf attack. "I promised my sister I will not kill her friends, I took a silent oath for that." Hakro did the signal to bring it I am ready for it. Spike was getting excited as he wanted to jump in as well but watch at the moment.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana grabbed her back feeling the blood staining her dress. She saw it torn as well. She growled as her anger spiked. "How dare you ripe my dress!!!!!!!!!!!" she said as the pieces of house started to shatter. She shot all the pieces at him at once to distract him  while some were aimed at the floor.creating a sandstorm upong impact to blind their eys and noses. She released her control on them and again her body blazed with power which was shot at  Spike imobolizing him. She levitated him to her. "I suggest you stop this ranting before you loose your mut here. Try anything and i'll kil it and l know how much lnuzuka love their dogs." she said menacingly still angry about her dress.

*Darius*

He smiled  at Akina then looked at Violet. "See she gets what me. Unlike you. Why can't most girls be less complicated like her. Your too....." but he was shut up by a blast of water to his mouth. 
"Pick your words carefull or you might find yourself boiled alive." Violet threatened though she had her eyes closed and was smiling. Darius gulped as he shut up. "Good choice of words now anyone her got an interesting story they would like to share?" she asked. She wanted to pass the time calmly and happily and stories did the trick for her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"First of all Koji, I want to say, thank you for actually thinking about my future. Although yes I do know, I am troublesome, but have fun while you're '_alive_'. Don't let me make it a downer. Anyways, if I weren't so troublesome then things wouldn't be half as interesting, right Koji?"

She sat down next to him causing him to sort of move over. He didn't know where this was headed but close proximity scared him. When it came to her, then again he might be asking for it by laying down on her bed and getting comfortable.

"I don't want to die though... I'm sort of jealous. You're a walking talking form of my greatest desire. Someone upstairs has a sick twisted sense of humor for that. Then again you probably are related to the guy in control of our destinies now aren't you."The joke was a deflection from his faux pas of telling her he desired her "abilities" so to speak. He moved away awkwardly putting more distance between them.

"Things are definitely more interesting because of you but I'm not sure that's good in some regards. You're not an idiot so you probably figured this out already. When I left Fuzen I was involved with Kei Aosuki and I'm still trying to sort that out. I mean you've met her, a girl like that and me. I'm not good enough for her and as you can tell I'm not that good at playing caring... Wow why am I telling you this..."He knew why he was telling her. He was laying down his cards on the table in hopes that she would be more open with him as well.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii grinned at Kei and said, a single eyebrow raised, "you make it sound almost..._seductive_". He stood up so that he was looking down at her- she being an inch or so shorter than him, and asked quietly, their faces almost touching "And what if I wanted to join this organization...hmm?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei smiled,"Because in all truth..._Its the most pleasurable experience I ever had~"_Kei purred before leaning into Iyashii and placing her finger under his chin and titling it down towards him. She smirked as she studied his features and  then released him from her grip...

"A test...You have to survive a test..."Kei smiled,"Survive that...Move up the ranks...Kill a couple of missing here and there.."

Kei winked,"And you will be a top ranking Angel in a month~"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled and wondered what these two were doing. They were wondering around in a forest, probably on some mission or something, who knows. She was afraid if she were to tell them her name it may come back and bite her, because what if Fuzen were to tell them that Thalia's a missing shinobi? If they find that out wouldn't they be after her also? Well who wasn't? With that in mind she decided to say her name.

"My name's Thalia. Now since we've crossed paths I'll ask you, do you know someone by the name of Kei and Kyo Aosuki?"

She smiled wiry, she had a plan forming in her head.

*[Thalia]*

She wasn't sure what to say at first. She thought of what he said, "walking talking form of my greatest desire". She wondered if he meant that in just abilities or something else as well. She stared out the window as she sighed, she didn't know how she could comfort someone about something like this.

"You know...I'm sorry to have made things rocky between you and Kei, and to be honest, Kei is like family to me. Or well, use to be until she started to hate me because of my hatred of Kyo. I'm sorry I selfishly took you, when you could have been with Kei. You always say that though, that you aren't a good guy, that you don't care enough. But just by saying that you show that you are, and you do care. Also to be honest..."

She gritted her teeth, unsure if she really wanted to say this next part.

"I'm glad to have met you."

Her face turned a little less serious as she looked at him and said:

"Although I must say, sometimes I can find you completely obnoxious, but at other times I just love your company. I know we have a lot of stuff planned in the future but it's great to just step back and take a break, like right now."

She then turned and looked out the window and saw Tifa still with those two other new ones, and then remembered something, there was a pool out back. Smiling she said.

"So Koji, want to go swimming for a little bit?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

During the sand storm Hakro and Spike switched places, as the dust cleared he had a bleeding Spike. Diana had to guessed again. A white smoke happen while Diana was holding Spike. Spike became Hakro and Hakro that was standing a few feet away from Diana. Hakro chocked up his sword, before the sandstom he swallow it. He stabed Diana with the sword by using his jaws to hold the tilt. "Another KO, I get you to a doctor. Don't worry about your dressed it will still be 100% Kiri." Hakro sighed and looked at the mess. He picked Diana up as he took her to the hospital for doctors to heal her. In his request he wanted the dress she was wearing and told the doctors the reason. He sat down in the lobby to start sewing up the dress. He open his ba to puull out a sewing kit with the kiri symbol on it it was also used for other medcial products as well.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina smiled back, she hope he got her aswell. "I could tell you the stories of some of the missions I already been on or some stuff from what happen in Suna so far. You could tell me some stuff from your experience from the past." She wiggled her toes to get more comfortable as she was sorta shy sitting next to Darius at the moment. To her thnking to her he was almost naked, she blushed a deep shade of red. "You could tell us your love experience as well Violet, if you had a lover or not. Everyone is different some get in a relation quicker than others, but some like it slow enjoyed the person more and really get to know them." She looked away as she tried to hide her blush as she listen for a answer from Darius or Violet.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii nodded, and placed a hand on the side of Kei's face, cupping her cheek. "I think we could make a fabulous team, too~" He stepped back, and pulled out a kunai, slicing open his own palm, wincing. But blood began to flow, not slow and thick and dark red, but fast and semi-translucent and dark blue, like a stream at midnight. "I have been gifted- or cursed-" he said, his voice a bit lighter, "with an infinite supply of free-flowing blood". Already, a puddle was forming at their feet. "As your mother's daughter, you can control blood yes?" He smiled, and clenched his fist, stopping the flow. "I think we'll get along just fine~"


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"Team only person I need is my brother..."she smirked when he cupped her cheek but then he did something that surprised her. He stepped back and let the blood run until it was like a huge puddle, Kei looked back up at him and then back at the blood and began to dance around her and Kei smiled...

She smiled as a bit of the blood motioned in her hand, it twirled and spinned and finally Kei looked at him

"You didn't faint...So that means you can take a blow or two and still move...Interesting."Kei said and soon the blood began to take a form of a red spider lily and finally Kei crystalized it

She handed it to Iyashii,"Pass the test and we will definitely have some fun~"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii accepted the crystalline flower, smiling slightly as he looked at it. "Good. When can I take this test?" He thought for a moment, and then reached forward, tucking the delicate thing behind her ear. "You keep it. It suits you".


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She smiled and wondered what these two were doing. They were wondering around in a forest, probably on some mission or something, who knows. She was afraid if she were to tell them her name it may come back and bite her, because what if Fuzen were to tell them that Thalia's a missing shinobi? If they find that out wouldn't they be after her also? Well who wasn't? With that in mind she decided to say her name.
> 
> ...


*Koji Kazama*

Koji listened to Thalia say her apologies over what happened between him and Kei. The funny thing was he wasn't really upset at Thalia for "taking" him, no his motivation for joining Shouri was strong armed by someone else entirely. She seemed to genuinely feel bad about it though, but it's not as if she had a choice either. She asked for him to join the team because she thought he would be effective, not because he was a "spy" for someone else.

"It's not your fault what happened to me and her. I would have messed it up anyway. Plus I'm not exactly miserable having met you either."Not exactly miserable was the Koji way of saying he was happy to know her too. Truth was he never so much as really talked to her despite being from the same village.

"Although I must say, sometimes I can find you completely obnoxious, but at other times I just love your company. I know we have a lot of stuff planned in the future but it's great to just step back and take a break, like right now."

He started to blush given the praise she had given him. He was purposely obnoxious, he was a snake and snakes got under the skin of their victims. Still he had to admit he was a little bit harder on Thalia than most in this regard. He saw her look out the window as they both didn't say anything before she invited him to the pool. He wasn't going to let her get away easily though.

"So you love my company eh? What the hell does that even mean? You know Thalia we can play this game for a while or just be honest with each other."He got up off the bed and stared at her. 

"You're slightly into me and I kind of have a thing for you too."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Her face turned a bit red as she became embarrassed about the topic. But he was right, they just had to admit it, as they had been beating around the bush for to long.

"Fine, yes I do have a _thing_ for you. It was pretty obvious to each other and everyone around us so---I really don't know why we just didn't say so up until now. But yes, I do enjoy your company. Just you being here, even. But listening to me and things like that as well."

She was a bit flustered, and didn't know what exactly to do. She looked around the room, it was a bit girly for her tastes, but as she's discovered as of late she can be a bit girly. Although she didn't particularly like the fact that this side of her had been coming out. She liked it better when she'd see anything in battle as a target to take out, and to try to leave no survivors, or maybe that's how she just acts in battle. She wasn't sure. She looked at Koji.

"So, since you never answered my earlier question, what do you want to do? Assuming that you don't want to go swimming."


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Completed!_

Lyra shook her head with a grin. "No, you didn't let me get the first kill. I simply took action while Kei stood still and you got knocked back my dear!"

Kei began digging a circle around the deceased, moments before a portal appeared with hands shooting up. They dragged his body down to it's depths, with Lyra watching curiously.

"What's that?"

"Portal. Allows us to transport fallen victims to the head count division."

"Nifty!"

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Manners_

The girl seemed apologetic, with her bowing her head in respect.

Manners. You don't get much of those these days.

"I'm sorry. I should have looked where I was going."
"Please, do not worry!"

The girl seemed to study her appearance, before coming to a conclusion. "Oh, are you a ninja too? Are you part of a team?" She paused for a moment as Tifa listened to her. "I'm sorry, I was going to get something to eat. Would you care to come along? I can pay for your meal if you wish."

"Wow ... that's really nice! And well I was part of a team, but not anymore. Two of the members left so I'm sort of the only one, but then I've joined another team," she began, slowly walking with the girl. "You should check it out. The leader---Thalia, is incredibly friendly and could surely find use for plenty of members. But hey, let's get something to eat first!"

*Tifa Warholic

*She dragged them both in, where theys seemed surprised by the house. However, Tifa became suspicious when Date didn't seem to recongise any of the names she mentioned. Thalia, Koji ... noone.

"This is where you've been? Well, it's not bad I gotta say. Pretty nice actually. But I need to talk to you about something."

"What is it?" she asked, curious to what was bothering him.

"You said I've come back ... Well, I, erm ... I lost my memory a while back, so if there are people I've met before ... well let's just say all I remember is you and Edie."

Of course. It had to be something like that, making Tifa's life 100x harder.

"Right ... nothing at all? Not even Thalia, your dad ... when we first met? Come on, you must remember Thalia! You've known her ages! And your dad! How could you forget him?"

Tifa sighed for a moment, before clutching both of Date's hands. She had a worried look on her face and fustration in her eyes as she squeezed them tightly.

"I'll show you Thalia. Maybe if you talk to her, you might regain your memory. How does that sound?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2011)

Date sighed.  "My dad..."  He stopped and looked down at the ground, his fists clenched so tight the knuckles were white.  A single tear traveled down his face.  "Edie and my Grandfather are all the family I have, Tifa.  My father and my mother...   They were killed."  He sighed slowly and shook his head.  

"But I still have you, too.  So that's where I stand.  Sure I'll meet...  Thalia I think it was, but I won't be able to remember her.  I could hardly remember Edie when I first saw her.  The only one who triggered a response was you, Tifa-chan."  He sighed and pulled off his jacket, wearing a black t shirt underneath.  He grabbed the front of his t shirt and pulled it a few times, allowing cool air to dance along his chest.  He scratched the back of his head, giving her his wide smile.

"Enough with that sappy sob-story crap."  He looked around the place.  It was deathly quiet, and with every word he could damn near hear his echo.  "Do you live here with anyone? HELLO!  ANYBODY HOME?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji had to admit he was kind of stunned at how bluntly they both stated how they felt. It's not like he lacked confidence if anything he probably had too much. He had his fair share of girls too but it was never like he took the time to get to know them. They were just passing fancies so that made this situation unchartered territory so to speak. The differences between Kei and Thalia were pretty obvious. One was more of a kindred spirit, Thalia knew what darkness was. He didn't have to force her true nature out, what you saw is what you got for the most part. He looked around her room, their was still a feminine element to her. Koji wasn't quite sure what to do from here. 

"So, since you never answered my earlier question, what do you want to do? Assuming that you don't want to go swimming."

Koji smiled, he took the whole swimming schtick as her way of trying to avoid what was happening or about to happen for that matter. He moved in closer towards her not breaking eye contact with her at all. He grabbed her face so she had to return his gaze. He wasn't forceful if anything he was kind of tender.

"Yea I do want to go swimming... I'm the kind of guy that likes to jump in head first though."He began to move closer to her, clearly about to kiss her. As he moved closer he was oblivious to the rattling of the door knob.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2011)

*Asuka Tenryu*

Tifa mentioned once being a a part of a team herself. As Asuka took a seat at a ramen stand, she ordered two bowls, intending to pay for Tifa's. She felt it was the least she could do for almost running into her. "So, I imagine you're a very capable shinobi. Was there any reason you are no longer with this team of yours?" Asuka suddenly remember that she neglected to give her name. "Oh, byt the way, my name is Asuka, Asuka Tenryu."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

_Nameless Story_​











Night had fallen, as Miho set out on her mission to the outskirts of Kirigakure where the grave that her client wanted her to seek out of a man that was laid to peace was. The moon in all it's glory hanging in the night sky was at it's first quarter, half of it shaded over while the other half a brilliant shad of white. The limited amount of moonlight gave little sight through the mist filled rocky grounds that made up most of Kirigakure casting dark wide shadows over the rock formations that stood around her on the rocky terrain. The things that the moonlight did manage to touch, were illuminated with an eerie spacious like glow of transparent white. Some things were blue from the light and some green, giving off a variety that seemed rather supernatural.

The sound of crickets sung throughout the area as Miho continued to walk at a steady pace, her hands swaying back and forth from her sides in a very dignified manner. Her boots gave out a light ting with an accompanied splash with every step on the rough and wet path way. It wasn't to much of a surprise that water was a major resource of this place and that certain parts were somewhat flooded, but something didn't seem right...things were getting darker. Miho turned to study her surrounds her one eye examining everything she could see from the light given by the moon.

"A three by six foot tall stalagmite with a triangular hole in the middle. Light shone through the hole, projecting on a batch of bushes." She spoke to herself.

After the brief pause she continued to walk while flipping her hair in the process. She walked for all of twenty minutes, give or take, before stopping again. Once more Miho scanned the area around her, studying everything that was in her view. She did this very throughly to make sure she didn't miss anything. What she finally notice was of a surprise to her, though the chance of something like this happen, she had somewhat expected.

"Genjutsu...and there's something else. Hidden mist?" She spoke softly. It seems the bandits had tracked her down and made their move. Though this let her know that they weren't your normal run of the mill bandits, who would converge on you, and use scare tactics to rob you-no, these were shinobi.

Hidden Mist shinobi.

Though she could not under the techinque that was place on her. Miho couldn't really sense them, but she knew they were there. From her observations she had been walking in a circle for the last twenty minutes. The giant stalagmite with the triangular shaped hole, she had passed at least three times. With each passing time the moonlight through the hole was became less visible and the shallow mist of before got much thicker each time. She hadn't heard of a technique like this one, combining ninjutsu with genjutsu?

Placing her hand on the hilt of her sword Miho waited calmly before finally making her move.

"Move and die." A gruff voice spoke from behind her. He had a weapon placed at her back and a hand on her arm. " "I shan't be taken so easily. You have been judged and shall be cleansed." The sound of a man screaming in anguish followed suit. The mist soon cleared up to reveal Miho crouched with her sword drawn and at her side. Her attacker cut down from shoulder to mid-section.

The caster of the hidden mist was down, but he was soon replaced by many more bandits who surrounded the young girl in seconds. "_He must have been stalling for the others to show."_ Miho thought to herself.

Things were going to get ruff from here on out.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

He brought his head closer to hers, commenting how he liked to go head first. She didn't really understand why he said that at first, but then quickly understood. He moved closer to her and she would feel rude if she were to just leave him hanging, especially since they just shared what they felt for each other, so she started to lean in, until she heard something outside her door. 

It shocked her, she jumped almost off her bed being startled by the noise. She was so concentrated with Koji right now she forgot that there were others here, let alone _guests_. She didn't know exactly what to say but she looked at Koji for a moment and then said:

"Sorry about that. _Something_ interrupted us."

She got up and walked over to the door, opening it and yelling:

"What the hell do you guys want!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2011)

The door opened and Thalia stepped out, raging at him for screaming.  His eyebrow rose as he looked over her shoulder.  Suddenly a pain shot through his skull, blinding and white-hot.  He brought a hand up to his forehead and dropped to a knee, crying out in pain.  When his hand lowered there was a streak of white in his hair and his Sharingan rose to meet Koji's gaze.  "You..."

_"Uchiha trash..."

"...Hiding behind those eyes of yours..."

"...Too cowardly to get his hands dirty..."_

Date slowly rose off of the ground, his head pounding.  "I owe you...  I owe you a fight, don't I?  Your name...  Something Kazama...  Mugenshi clan...  You're...  Koji."  He felt rage boil in his veins and rose a hand pointing at the white-haired Missing Nin.  "There was a bit of a delay...  But how about that fight I owed you?  I'll be... more than happy to finish things between us."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji was seething as his flow was completely and totally ruined by the person at the door. Thalia didn't even wait, getting up and yelling at whoever was at the door. It was funny seeing her get that upset but not funny enough to abate the anger he felt. 

_Kukukukukuku_

They were absolutely incensed by something and he could see why. Peaking over Thalia's shoulder he could see those eyes. He hated those eyes with a passion, almost more than he hated Kyo Aosuki. The gift of the Uchiha's the Sharingan was activated, he could see the tomoes in the boy's eyes. The boy who almost got Kei killed.

"There was a bit of a delay...  But how about that fight I owed you?  I'll be... more than happy to finish things between us."

There was no smiling or any posturing Koji simply got up pushing Thalia out of the doorway and standing in front of Date. He looked the boy up and down snarling as smoke blew through his nose as a result of his fury. One liners or any other witty repartee had no business here. This guy interrupted him and Thalia even worse he almost got Kei killed....

*SHOUKA*

Koji didn't waste any time as his muscles bulged and the veins around his eyes popped. The power of not only self-sublimation but hatred coursing through his body. He balled his hand into a fist stepping forward and throwing his body towards Date he unloaded a haymaker.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She has no idea what Date was doing here, but it seemed like he didn't remember her, remember _that_ moment. She wasn't proud of it at all, and didn't want it going that far, but now he was here. Why? However before she could question it Koji came flying pass her, surly about to beat this guy into a pulp. She knew he didn't like this guys kekki genkai but she wondered what exactly this guy did to piss him off. Thalia yelled:

"Koji if you want to fight this guy fight him in your own room! I don't want the rest of the house getting destroyed just after it was built!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2011)

Date immediately rose his right hand, the flesh immediately being covered in steel.  He caught Koji's attack and pushed the boy back, sliding back a little bit himself.  The hand turned back into skin and her nodded at Koji, leading Koji out of the window in Thalia's room.  The two shinobi landed in a clearing, the wind whipping the trees.  The skies were stormy and lightning bolts were crashing upon the ground, the winds threatening to bowl over lesser men.  But these two were Shinobi, both high-class in their own right.

They stared each other down, neither of them speaking, their eyes taking in the form of the other person.  Slowly Date dropped down into a fighting stance, his red eyes watching Koji intently, the eyes of a hawk.  Rain came down with a lightning bolt, not taking any time to build up.  In mere seconds it was a massive downpour, and the grass squelched under their feet.


*Spoiler*: __ 







How fitting.  The Hawk and the Serpent were finally having their battle.  Date rocketed forward, his body flying through the drops of rain.  He was a true speed demon, combining his Shunshin technique with his forward movement, stopping directly in front of Koji.  He aimed a snap kick toward the whote-haired boy's chest, threatening to knock him to the ground.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, at least they wouldn't be destroying the house now that they're gone. She snapped her fingers and the seal flickered red and then became transparent again. The house would now look like a forest to Koji and Date for as long as their battle went on. If they had any large attacks coming towards the house it would now just phase onto the other side of the shield, they couldn't harm it one bit. She smiled as she went back to her room and laid down on her bed, watching out of the window to see how the battle would go.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji grunted some obscenities as he left Thalia's room through her window he didn't care if he brought the whole house down. His bloodlust had hit a crescendo now that Date was in front of him. He'd been thinking of this meeting for weeks, Koji Kazama wasn't known for a forgiving nature. No far from it he could hold a grudge forever, especially when the person does something like Date did.

As they reached the clearing the sky darkened and before anyone could say the word go a downpour of rain. Koji couldn't help but chuckle, the rain was good and bad for him. He watched as Date got into a fighting stance. Koji put his arms up in an almost defensive position as he bent down as well. One hand balled into a fist for offense and the other more passively open in a knife edge.



Koji waited for a bit and then as if some kind of green light went off Date was on him. Koji kind of cocked an eyebrow upward in surprise as Date moved as fast as, well himself. Inside his guard Date tried to go for a quick snap kick leaving Koji with a few options. He hadn't seen Date fight aside from that little trick with metal. Koji decided to go about this fight aggressively.

*DOTON DOMU*

Koji's skin became much darker, his white hair only illuminating the contrast even more. An iron-rock sheath now covered his body. He absorbed the blow from Date's kick not budging one bit. He wrapped his arms around Date's knee, putting it underneath his armpit. Koji proceeded to pull and spin using his body as a pivot as he attempted to throw Date into the ground.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2011)

Date's mind was running on overdrive, analyzing every single escape route he could take.  When Koji tried to throw him to the ground he saw his chance.  His entire right arm became coated in steel, the Ikite Iru Hagane in full effect.  He slammed his fist into the ground, using his arm as a base.  With his arm in the ground, the force of the Earth underneath them was keeping Koji from finishing his pivot.  

At this moment, Date was at a strange arch angle, with his stomach facing upward.  He pulled both of his legs, which brought Koji off of the ground and into the air above him as Date performed a handstand.  Veins were popping out on his skin as it took almost every muscle in his body to keep Koji suspended in air.  He then brought his legs down in an attempt to slam Koji face-first into the ground.


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo sighed as he felt the anger that Kei was feeling, girls were weird. But hell, what could he do about them. Kei hooked on to KKyo arm like it was a life line and Kyo only looked at the sky, it was time like these that he truthfully enjoyed and Kei was really nice when it came to it. Kyo looked at Kei and she looked back at him....

She sighed as she cracked a smile at Lyra

"Good work..."she struggled to get out but then she sighed, there was no reason to keep acting childish

"Soon you'll be moving up the ranks faster than I expect..."Kei said,"Listen up trainee the more missing you capture or kill...The more you move up in the ranks and soon you be able to get your wings!"

Kei seemed to enjoy that part,"You see, we get actual wings..Those wings are actually seals placed on our body to either give us the edge over battle."Kei explained,"You either gain an element or a special ability which I personally think it kinda cool~"

Kei placed her hands on her hips,"Kyo and I are actually close enough to get our wings...But Lilith and Lucifer, the head directors, are still saying we need growth...So we can't get them yet. Also..When you move up the ranks you won't be called Trainee anymore but more of a fallen angels name."

Kyo nodded,"Well thats enough for that lesson..Kei we are heading out."Kyo turned to Lyra,"Lucifer only wanted you on this mission report back and get some rest...Kei lets go."

Kei nodded,"Yep yep!!"


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Idiots!_

Date sighed at the mention of his father while Tifa looked away, not wanting to meet eyes with him. 
"Edie and my grandfather are all the family I have, Tifa. My father and my mother ... they were killed."
"I know ... I heard about it," Tifa mumbled as she gave a slight pat on Date's shoulder.

"But I still have you, too. So that's where I stand. Sure I'll meet ... Thalia I think it was? But I won't be able to remember her. I could hardly remember Edie when I first saw her. The only one who triggered a response was you, Tifa-chan."
"Well of course ... it would suck if you'd forgot about it all!" she chuckled, stroking her chestnut locks behind her ear with a sheepish smile.

Date walked past her, seeing if anyone was in. It was only when Koji emerged from Thalia's bedroom that Tifa giggled, but knew something was going to happen. She was glad Koji and Thalia were ... getting it on, but then Date just had to open his mouth.

"I owe you ... I owe you a fight, don't I? Your name ... something Kazama ... Mugenshi clan. You're ... Koji." 

Here we go. Tifa rolled her eyes as Date had arrived on his high horse, and she had a feeling she'd have to slaughter them both.

"There was a bit of a delay...  But how about that fight I owed you?  I'll be... more than happy to finish things between us."

"You're going to fight? Please, just stop. I'm not even going to beg you, I'll just simply drag your ass outside," Tifa sighed as she crossed her arms, not impressed at all. Within moments the two were at it while Thalia had bellowed at them not to trash the house.

They had now moved outside, with Tifa following after them. Seeing the two twisted in battle, she didn't feel safe jumping in. However, if they didn't she'd feel forced too. 

"Stop, seriously. It's meant to be a nice day for me and you're ruining it!" 

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Kindness ..._

"Thanks," she smiled slightly akwardly at how nice the girl was being. Sure, there was nothing wrong with buying a stranger a ramen--- unless you live in a world where people kill others simply for looking at another. It was just surprising that one could be so kind!

"So, I imagine you're a very capable shinobi. Was there any reason you are no longer with this team of yours?" Tifa couldn't help but blush as she stroked her cheek with a sheepish grin. Was this girl's mission in life to make Tifa feel like a legend?

"Oh, by the way, my name is Asuka. Asuka Tenryu."

"That's such a cliche y'know," she began with a smile as she tapped her fingers on the bar. "People always say their first name then their full name. I just tell you straight!"
Tifa held out her hand for Asuka to shake, as she gave her her name.

"Tifa Warholic, pleasure to meet you. And you mentioned a team? Well ... one member just left, while another joined a sort of rogue group. He had the cheek to then accuse me of being a missing for going after him and then Tha-" Tifa had just realised how much she was rambling and quickly shut her mouth, her rosy cheeks of embarrassment still present.


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Alluring Darkness Arc
Chapter one: The Angel With the Torn Wing*

Kyo and Kei was in the angels library getting information about their target. Kei was silently studying, her eyes not tearing away from the books and files. Kyo was looking though the book shelves that seemed to be vast. The Fuzen Angel had information upon information about everyone in Fuzen and some in Konaha. Some everywhere in the world that they knew. If you wanted to know Kyo favorite place he likes to visit over and over again?The library had it?

Kei looked up to her brother,?It is weird??

?That they have every book filled with information about people?? Kyo asked as he pulled out a book, ?Hell I didn?t even know the baker ran from Konaha because he killed the jounin that killed his wife??

Kei looked down as she closed a book entitled Mugen, ?Lets call it a day?I think I would like to patrol now.?

Kyo smiled, ?Sure lets!?

?Not so fast you two!? A voice called out causing their heads to turn, it was Crust at the doorway, he smiled at them causing them to slightly bow, ?I have a mission for you.?

Kyo placed his hand on the back of his head and sighed, ?You have us running rapid you know?You know Daniel and the newbies are free why us? We have enough on our plate with assembling the task force.?

Crust looked at him, ?Are you sassing me Kyo?? he asked but Kyo was instantly felt the threatening chakra that surrounded him

Kyo looked away, ?No sir??

?I?ll break that pride of yours soon??Crust warned before clapping his hands, ?Now lets go??

Kyo nodded and Kei followed right behind Kyo as they walked though the halls of the underground building. Crust was a silent giuy but most of the times he got his point across the first time. Kei never asked anyone about how did Crust become Lucifer but they did tell her if she wanted to stay on his good side never leave or disrespect the village?

They then made it into a small little office where Lilith was tending to some paper work

?Oh you brought them faster than I expected.? she smiled as she looked at the two kids

?Eh?? Crust grumbled a bit

Lilith smiled, ?We have a mission for you two since you been moving up the ranks lately??

Kyo smirked, ?Really now!??

Kei sighed, ?How my we help you??

Crust grabbed a file and gave her a folder, ?We need you to watch after this girl??



Kyo looked at the picture, ?Wow?She?.?

?Beautiful?? Kei said as she admired the girl long hair and beautiful deep blue eyes she never seen anything like her before

?That she is a he??Lilith smiled causing the kids to jump back a bit and look back down at the picture, ?He has been an angel for over 15 years and gave up his wing to start living the normal life outside of Fuzen.?

Kyo looked up at her, ?So?What the deal??

Lilith smiled, ?See the thing is?He abruptly left?No form, no letter, no nothing, we finally tracked him down?We need you to pay him a little visit?He not under any punishment yet, but soon will be if he doesn?t give up what we need.?

Kei nodded, ?You can count on us..?

?We know, that why we choose you two.? Crust said leaning on the desk, ?Now go??


----------



## River Song (Jun 7, 2011)

*Yata*

He looked analyzing both boys carefully, there was Date. He seemed to have a large piece of metal, if only it was wood. He could make so many innuendos. "Uchiha, we are here to see if Tifa's okay. We are not here to fight, as much as you may want to. It is safe to assume that since this house was under heavy protection, Fuzen does not like these people. Now if you were a Fuzen ninja and you investigated a fight, you would see a group of people that are enemies of Fuzen. Myself you and Tifa would get lumped in with them inadvertently. Therefore drawing to much attention to us would be suicide." 

But date was already, gone. Yata didn't know why he wasted his breath on these kind of people. He turned around, smiling at Tifa "If you were nearly betrayed Konoha, it better be for someone else because if you did it for the one that just ran of with your Uchiha lover boy I just might have to hit you."

*Yata LT*
_Ambush! _

The rain of Kunai fell majestically. With a swift leap Yata avoide the blast. the chuunin were not that lucky. He moved to examine the area. What caught his eye was not the dead horse, but what was at its feet. He ran and bent down, shouting at Lyra "It was a trap, the horse set it off!" he moved to Lyra, suspiciously he whispered into her ear ?I think there close now?He turned towards the two fallen chuunin ?We have to burn the bodies, it will eliminate any trace of us. Plus we don?t know if they had any Kekkai Genkai. I don?t think Ame would be too pleased  if one of their Kekkai Genkai ended up in enemy hands, especially when they were under the protection of the Leaf?


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Alluring Darkness
Chapter two: Angels are Genderless*

Kei and Kyo stretched before making there way out of the Paradiso and back on to the road that lead to the other villages. Kei was carrying the map that lead the way, she pushed the map deep down into her bag before taking the lead. The bright morning sun seemed to be drifting in the sky which seemed to be like forever. Kei smiled at how peaceful and beautiful Fuzen was…

“Its different when we take everything in like this.” Kyo said, “It almost heart warming…”

Kei looked behind her and smiled, “We are located near Konaha and Suna, we are lucky that the Fennikkusu clan claimed this spot.” she smiled, “A long time ago Fuzen was a village before mother was even before but inner conflict tore the village apart and destroyed most of the clan, leaving mother as the only suvorior and when she lost her mother, she became a missing ninja and followed the last remaning follower of her clan.”


“Cubia..” Kyo interjected, Kei nodded her head

“Yep and with him and Echo, our mother rebuilt the village and mother became head of the clan and village.” Kei said

Kyo smiled, “You remembered a lot.” 

Kei stuck out her tongue as she began to pick up her pace, “Yeah…I studied a lot.”

Soon their talking died down and they came across the little village they were suppose to be going. They could tell because the landmark was a huge church, Kyo was never the religious one and he felt something oldly ironic about finding an angel here. Kei looked at him as she relyed a message of taking it smooth and easy..Kyo nodded back

They got to the church where the angel was last reported, the village was nice, flowers bloomed every where and the church bell was shining brightly. Signs of decent up keep, the villagers active as ever and were moving about happily…

Kei got to the door of the church and knocked on the door,

“Coming!” a young girl voice rang and soon the door jerked opened revealing a young girl with long black hair and sparkling blue eyes. She smiled not threaten by their different color eyes or Kyo or Kei seriousness 

“Yes may I help you?” she smiled warmly causing Kei to smile at how nice and polite the girl was

Kei pulled out the picture of the person she was looking for, “I was wondering have you seen this person?” Kei asked

“Its really important we get into contact with them.” Kyo said

The girl looked at the picture and then jerked back and clapped her hands, “Rin!” she said as she laughed, “Let me go get her! Please come in as you wait.”

Kei and Kyo nodded as they walked into the church, Kei felt ill about coming in there but she just swallowed it down and continue to walk in. Kyo didn’t seem to be disturbed one bit by Kei aching feeling of not belong there, because the simple fact he didn’t either. And plus the disturbing fact that the guy they were looking for was posing as a girl…

Disgusting…

Soon the dark hair girl came out with the person with blond hair and blue eyes as she was carring flowers, 

“May…Please not so hard…” the person called Rin laughed

“But they said it was urgent!” May pouted as she turned to the girl and placed her hands on her hips, “And as a angel of God we shall not make them wait!”

The person called Rin looked at Kei and Kyo who just smiled and nodded, 

“Hello…Rin…”Kei smiled, “We haven’t been formally introduced before…I am Kei Aosuki…Ranking 4 of the angels.”

And that just seemed enough to have the person called Rin freeze up


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji watched as Date's whole arm became coated in steel and he then proceeded to use it to plant himself in the ground rendering him immovable for the moment. Koji wasn't that impressed but then the Uchiha hoisted him up in the air in a show of monstrous strength. Koji had no way of really defending himself, and could have let go at any point, but battles were fought mentally as well as physically.

Date brought his legs down and Koji held on allowing his Domu to take the brunt of the damage as he went face first into the ground. The metal rock padding of Domu cushioned the blow as a crater about 10 feet wide was formed around his face.

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji got up, his face now it's more natural fair hue but with blood dripping down his forehead. Date had gotten the first blood and broken through a layer of his Domu. The Uchiha wasn't all talk.

"I hope that wasn't your best shot. If it was your in for a world of hurt."Koji made the snake seal causing his body to shed the defensive confines of Domu. Koji had two options in front of him as of right now, he could focus on tanking moves or bring his speed up a notch. He wanted to break Date by overpowering him not tiring him out. His hand moved to his left shoulder as his body began to glow. The seal on his back lit up with a bright yellow as the outline of a scarf formed in his luminescent form, as well as a slight change of his shoes to something more pointy. 

*HIDOKIREMI DATI BUTSU*

_Kukukukukukuku_

Koji dug his Dirty Boots into the grass that was much more muddy consistency. Dirtying up his boots they began to glow a little. This is the part where Koji would smile and say something funny, but this was business he was out for blood. He brought his foot up.

*DATI BUTSU INKAN*

He stomped his foot on the ground sending a tremor towards Date to knock him off balance as he pushed off the ground. He ran in an arc pattern getting up behind Date. He wrapped his arms around Date's neck.

*SLEEPER HOLD*

He pumped with his bicep and forearm as he attempted to cut off the bloodflow to Date's brain. The move was meant to stun him a bit but not necessarily knock him out.


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Alluring Darkness
Chapter three: Angels bear no Sin*

May laughed and left them to be as Kei requested as she told the girl it wouldn’t take long, leaving her with the person in front of her. The guy with the long blond hair and the beautiful bright blue eyes that made even Kei get lost in them, but she was on a business trip and things like guys would have to come last in her endeavors…

“So can you please tell me what is going on?” Kyo asked, “You posing as a girl here?” as he looked over to the person who was sitting down on the bench 

The person fiddled with their thumbs before sighing, “So I guess Lucifer nor Lilith informed you…” Rin began, “I can change my gender at will…”

Kei eyes widen, “Really?”

Rin nodded, “Yes, one day I can be a girl and another a guy….I was the best at information missions and espionage.” the person said, “So when I got old enough I decided I wanted to be a girl and choose that way…But then I got injured on a suicide mission and landed here…Rin took care of me and she nursed me back to health..”

Kei looked at Rin, “So you are a girl now?” Kei asked to clarify,

Rin nodded, “Yes…I am…But now…I thinking about changing again..” Rin said before looking down at herself, “I want to change myself for Rin and become a man…Someone she can love and hold…”

Kei looked at Kyo who looked like he was going to vomit from this story

“As disgusting as this is sounding right about now…She seems she likes you just as you are.” Kyo frowned, “And any way Lilith just wanted to know why the hell you up and left a couple of years back…”

Rin smiled, “…Because an angel suppose to bear any sin, I was going to go back after May healed me…But I…I…”

“Feel in love?” Kei concluded

Rin nodded, “Yes, soon I was thinking of what could happen to her when I was gone and that paranoid me to stay but then it became an excuse every day and night not to leave her side…”

Kei looked at Rin as she patted the girl’s back, “Just come back to Fuzen and we can sign the release forms of the paper…Then you can live here as you please...Girl or Boy.. “

Rin smiled, “Little one you don’t understand…I already tore out one of my wings to live here…”


----------



## Kenju (Jun 7, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
Outside the castle gates where the King cannot be disturbed by the clinging steel, there is a large open field of well-cut green grass without a sight of trees. Truly a place for one to be at peace after a hard days work. Even the bugs wouldn't seem to be a bother to anyone that relaxed here. Unfortunately, this wonderful field of green will become temporary battlefield for these two swordsmen that stand twenty feet apart from one another.

In the well polished silver armor with red decorations, is Vice-Captain Rowell. In his right hand is a finely crafted broad sword commonly used here in the west. Over towards his opponent is a boy in black clothing, his equally black hair barley reaching to the end of his neck. Shirou Setsuko, the Saint of the East, wielding a Japanese sword. Apart from this duel, there is Princess Rimea watching over from the sidelines. Being the decider of the victor of this outcome after the match is settled.

"May the duel....BEGIN!"

The Vice-Captain is quick to make the first move. His steel boot pushes off from grass, sending his body closing in towards the genin. With both hands firmly wrapped around the hilt, Rowell's sword is pulled back, leaning over his right shoulder. In each inch that he gets closer, the broad-sword comes bottom-left after the shinobi.

Shirou only stands at his location as he lets the peaceful breeze brush across his face. As his eyes take in the sight of Rowell coming in closer with his attack, the boy's legs become more clinged to the earth. His hand around the hilt tightens more and more, preparing for the strike. His opponent, come down with his strike!

CLANG! 

At the same time, Shirou's sword is swung from the right, his katana meeting the broadsword evenly. Together, the shape that the two blades create is similar to an 'x'.  Both the swordsmen hold their ground, trying to overpower the other as they take in their foes strength.


----------



## River Song (Jun 7, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Len Warholic]*
> 
> *"Ooh, excuse me for not watching every word out of my mouth" *Len said jokingly. "Honestly, I'm sure stuff like that doesn't bother you at this point. And if you don't care, why should I?" He shrugged and said "Oh...I've been around. Doing...stuff. Non-training-ey stuff".
> 
> )


*Rika*

"Well then you're a boring little fuck aren't you" she said smirking. I've been pretty bored, met some interesting people but it’s still boring. I've fought less people than I would have liked to. Very few people like to just fight these days. Its booooooooring”

She hoped onto the training field, smirking, it would be good to see how much he had grown.


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 1:* _Invitation to dance_
"_There are nine orders of angels, to wit: angels, archangels, virtues, powers, principalities, dominions, thrones, cherubim and seraphim._" - _Pope Gegory the Great_

Lyra sat peacefully outside an abandoned cottage as she munched on toffee, indulging in her guilty pleasure. The enchanted prairie was surrounded with lush grass and vibrant flowers that could lock any person in their beauty.

_Today I don't feel like doing anything ... suck on it bitches!_ Lyra thought to herself as her smile represented her thoughts. Her legs were crossed as she leant over, chewing on the sticky sweet on the end of a stick. Her knee-length skirt and white pirate-like shirt contrasted with the surroundings, while the colourful flower patterns on the sash around her waist couldn't help but compliment them.

Kyo and Kei had set off over an hour ago with the mission over, leaving Lyra to wonder off. She soon ended up in a part of The Wind Country not too far from Fuzen. It echoed Fuzen's beauty with elegance, with the girl being tempted to move into the vine-infested cottage. 

*POOF!*

"_Huh?_" Lyra stopped chewing on her toffee as she saw a burst of creamy white smoke whisper past her. There stood a _beautiful_ woman with an ... unusual outfit that was at least strange for a ninja.



"Greetings, Lyra Murasaki," the woman smiled as she bowed before the curious youngster. "My name is Praeco Abillores. I've been sent by my master to invite you to an event."

"Event?" Lyra was puzzled by the sudden appearance of 'Praeco'. The woman was shuffling through her small pouch, before eventually pulling a very fancy looking slip of paper. She handed it to Lyra, who now looked even more confused. "It's blank ..."

"Please take a single drop of blood and let it drop on the center of the page."
Lyra followed her instructions, biting her thumb for a few seconds. Once the slow stream of blood was making it's way down her hand, she let it drop on to the pearly white paper. Less then a moment later, the blood spiralled across the paper, before forming into an image of an elderly man. He had a long beard and seemed to be wearing a robe with thorns.

"I invite you to attend the XIII 1,000 year tournament, taking place in St. Merinillis. You will be put under a personal test, where if you come forth victorious you will be rewarded generously ...!" the voice faded away as did the image, leaving just a splatter of blood on the page.

"Woah ... that was ... cool."

"So, is that a yes Lyra?"
*
Lyra Murasaki** LT*

Yata had announced it was a trap as Lyra began chasing away. He suggested burning the bodies to eliminate any trace, and also to prevent any kekkei genkai from being obtained. She couldn't help but disagree.

"No, we can't do that! Burning the bodies will put us under suspicion seeing as Amegakure is so closely watched. It's better to just run!!" she yelled as she began to pick up the pace. They had to get out of here! They couldn't fail the mission when it had just begun!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2011)

Date growled low under his breath as the ground shook violently.  He didn't need Sharingan to know this guy was a Doton specialist.  It sucked he didn't have any Raiton techniques.  He would have to play things by ear.  Tifa caught his attention momentarily, but he spoke without looking at her.  "No, Tifa.  I'm sorry, but I owe him this.  Otherwise I'll just keep thinking about it.  Best to nip it in the bud."  He smiled at her before glaring back at Koji.  "You're damn right I have more than that, that was just, shall we say, an appetizer.  Let's continue."  However, he didn't have time to finish because Koji was behind him.  The kid was fast he had to give him that.  Almost as fast as he was.  Date was still off-balance by his doton attack, so he had an easy time of putting his arm around him in a choke hold.  However, Date was a master of fighting until someone submits.  His metal arm reached back and gripped Koji's sides, right over his kidney.  He then immediately sent Fire Release chakra to his hand, which would continue to severely burn Koji until he either let go or the skin was incinerated, which would open his body and spill his guts.


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Alluring Darkness
Chapter Four: Angels pay with their Wings*

“I wondered what Rin meant  about paying with her wings?” Kei asked as she headed back on the route towards Fuzen, they had left the church and had a cheerful goodbye by Rin and May, who asked them to come back and eat them with them sometimes and to some extant Kei and Kyo agreed.

Kyo shook his head, “Its confusing, I wonder why they wait until now to retrieve this information..” he took out the files they were suppose to get sighed off and then sighed as he notice the change in information in the first document when he first became an angel. His sex was male and his name was Rin, and now he was a female in the latest document and his name was still Rin…

Damn this confusing shit

“As long as I get this done I am happy…” Kyo ended up saying, “I need to get back to training.”

“You and me both,” Kei sighed as she looked at the setting sun, “but I have a feeling it going to be a long time before things get sorted out.”

--

“So I see Rin is living as a girl now.” Lilith said as she went over the information that the twins handed over to her, “I didn’t think he liked that sex.”

Kyo growled, “I wish you told us what we were dealing with before we went. I didn’t know he could change his gender at will and that meant everything right?” Kyo asked as he thought deeply on the subject, when Lilith nodded it gave him the creeps

“Rin could change everything about himself to pose himself as a girl or boy, hormones, organs, body functions, the works, and only Rin knew how to which was why he was so valuable.” Lilith said as she placed her file in another folder

“Um Lady Lilith.” Kei voiced, causing Lilith to look up at her

“Yes?” She asked

“Rin told us that Angels pay with their wings, what does that mean?” Kei asked

Lilith got up and then a bright light began to shine from her back and soon the light began to take form of wings and then the light broke revealing bright blue wings. It was almost to beautiful, Lilith had two wings on each side and it really brought something to the plate..

“He means what he says…Angels…No high ranking angels pay with their wings.” Lilith said, “You two will get yours soon enough, but let say you want to quit…You let us rip out one of your wings.”

Kei came up to Lilith and reached out her hands, but then slightly pulled back but Lilith wings came towards her as an okay to touch. And so Kei did…Kei felt Lilith shiver a bit…

“These are actually part of your body…” Kei said as she saw the back of Lilith shirt ripped

“You gain a seal when you become high ranking enough and an element of your choosing….” Lilith said, “Rin had his but he only had 2, so we ripped out one…Or someone else did the way he puts it.”


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

_Nameless Story_​











Surrounding on all sides everywhere she looked. The tall mountain like peaks also hid prying eyes. They were watching her, though the ones perched at the top did not move. What were they waiting on? As a matter of fact, why did it take this many bandits just to rob a single person? This seemed far to organized, but now was not the time to wonder. The bandits were cautiously converging on her. Some wore masks, others were scarf's, some had gruff bear like appearances, while others more more clean and up kept. 

Though they all wore armor and they all wore a sinister smile as they continued to stalk Miho, with their weapons drawn.

"Know that I will show no mercy."

The first to strike was a small man. He obviously valued speed as he wielded a dagger and crisscrossed in his running as he approached her. Giving a out a shrill battle cry the man thrust out his dagger extending his arm to full length to increase his piercing ability and reach. The cloud clanking of metal followed in tune with the man's cry, using the handle of her sword Miho parried, forcing the man arm off to the side and in once swift she cut him down.

"You bandits insult me. Do the lot of you actually think you can take me on one at a time?" Mho questioned. This caused the bandits to grumble amongst themselves with anger. I didn't take long for them all to come to an agreement and began to gang rush her. Miho darted her eye to the side, two came from the back and four from the front. One of the bandits jumped over had with a pair of claws from behind. Miho ducked while twirling her sword backwards and impaling the man behind her through the stomach with the full length of her sword, Ea.

The man along with his other four companions retaliated. Miho turned around with her sword still embedded  in the man's stomach. Using him as a defensive shield the bandit's clawed hand rip through his flesh leaving him open for Miho to pull and cut through her human shield to cut down the other.  In that moment a man with a long sword came to slice her across the eye. The reflection of Miho's face in his blade from the moonlight that shone off it. The young swordswoman ducked down evading the slash, then putting her sword up to defend against the blow of a club from another bandit.

He came at her with another blow, this time she parried sending his weapon fly, grabbed a hold of his leather armor and forced him to turn effectively stopping the previous in his tracks, not wanting to hurt his comarde. Miho tossed the man to the ground and ran the other bandit through with out hesitation. Blood splattered across her face as she pulled out her sword. Turning to the fallen bandit, he simply scurried away. Though Miho would not chase him, she had honor and there was no honor in fight an un-armed opponent.

Still more bandits came and Miho found herself beginning to tire out. She went through some odd forty bandits before falling to one knee with heavy breathes. There were still some left, about ten, all ready to strike. Until a loud whistled echoed through the mountain valley. One of the men on the cliffs the  pointed backwards and the last of the bandits began to withdraw...but how come? Miho pulled herself to her feet and began to go for a tactical retreat, though she stumbled in the process and found herself in a choke hold with one of her arms pinned to her back.












"To slow little girl." A  a man with a deep voice spoke as he whispered in her ear. "Don't get to proud. I stumbled, it won't happen again." Miho retorted causing him to tighten his hold.

"A little girl were giving my men problems? Boo hoo, seems like I'll have to punish them later. He he." A woman wearing a dress  appeared behind the man with her sword drawn and at Miho's throat. "So pretty for a girl so young aren't you?." She said in a sultry voice as she ran the rip of her blade up Miho's neck and pressed it against her chin. The young kunochi could only keep quiet for now. They hard caught her and speaking out of turn wouldn't help her at the moment. Her eye was fixed on the woman, the way she talked and walked...she must have been the leader of this most organized group of bandits. "Take her back to the camp Hiro, we'll deal with her there." She ordered and the man simply replied as he began to force Miho to walk.

"Yes, Akira."


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Alluring Darkness 
Chapter Five: Angels that know Angels*

Kei found herself in the library again, books were positioned all around her like a small fortress, no one seemed to could come in or out but the simple fact as she sat on the floor with something heavy on her lap she seemed to be at peace. She stroked the boys hair that was resting  in her lap, he grumbled a bit as he repositioned himself a bit…

Kei slowly closed the book and then sighed, lately she has been doing nothing but looking up information…

So far the people who went missing days after Thalia was the following

Hotaru, the medic she met earlier in life
Tsugita Aburame, 

And then the final piece to the puzzle, Koji Kazama….

And it was finally time to get all her pieces together, she sighed. She was the task force that was suppose to bring these people in yet, what she was dealing with was on a new level. But that just meant she has to get better herself, she heard Kyo grumble something and move a bit but then relaxed again…

“Um excuse me!” someone called out, Kei turned her head but then she heard the sounds of metal, she looked down and saw Kyo already pulling out his sheath…

Kei smiled, “Yes may I help you?” she asked as she placed down a book

“You are Kei Aosuki right?” the guy asked

Kyo stopped it right there as he leaned up from his sisters lap and his sword bright as day, “And what about it if she is?” he asked 

The man smiled, “I am Sameul…I heard that you found Rin…”

Kyo looked at Kei and she just shrugged her shoulder, “Yeah we did, need him for something?”

Sameul shook his head, “No I wish to talk to him…”

“You mean she…” Kyo corrected

“No he was right remember Rin said he was going to change his gender for the last time.” Kei smiled, Kyo nodded

“Well whatever it decide…I guess so…” Kyo said as he got up, “You are already off duty Samuel?”

Samuel nodded, “Yes the missing Lucifer had me running after was a weak one and I took care of him in a day.” he sighed, “Work isn’t what it use to be.”

Kei got up, “Well I guess since we don’t have much to do, I guess we can lead you.” Kyo also got up nd pat the back of his head

“Thank you….”

Kei looked up at Samuel, “How do you know Rin? Was….Um…Rin your partner?” Kei was still a little confused on how to consider Rin

Samuel understood Kei and nodded, “Yep, she was the greatest partner I had and I had always protected her.”

“Cute…” Kei said

“Fucking disgusting…”Kyo mumbled a bit


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

"A boring little fuck..." Len repeated slowly, rolling the word around in his mouth as if it was something that could cut him. After a moment, he leaned back, grinning, and said "Yeah, that sounds'bout right. Perfect description- though, I'm not entirely sure what a 'fuck' is, exactly".

He raised an incredulous eyebrow at her as she jumped to her feet. "Please don't tell me you want to fight". He shrugged and, lacing his fingers behind his head, said "Sorry, 'boring little fucks' aren't known for their combat skills. No, we fuckanoids prefer more mundane tasks, such as baking bread, or...opening paint stores in which we only sell shades of beige".


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Alluring Darkness
Chapter Six: Begging for Redemption*

The very next day they headed out towards the small little village, Kyo couldn’t help but feel like something was wrong and that a darkness over loomed over them. Kyo didn’t trust Samuel and for what reason Kei didn’t know, when she asked he just said it was a feeling. Kei left it like that and continued the trip, as soon as they got to the village Kei smiled

It was still beautiful and peaceful as ever and yet she still got the same sucking feeling like someone like her shouldn’t be there.

They walked down the hill to the church and knocked on the door and the first person to answer was May, she smiled kindly to them and motioned them to come inside

“Hey May, is Rin still here?” Kyo asked

May stopped dead in her tracks and shook her head, “She told me she was going back home…” she seemed hurt and the twins couldn’t help but feel sorry for her

“May!! Where does these go?” a male voice yelled

May snapped her head up as soon a male with blue hair and dark blue eyes

“Kaito!?” May screamed at the top of her lungs, “Those are suppose to go in the back!!”

Kaito smiled and laughed a bit, “Sorry sorry don’t yell at me…Its embarrassing!” Kaito laughed but then his eyes wondered to Kei and Kyo and then to the person behind them, when his eyes widen..

The kids knew that Kaito was Rin…

*---*

They ended up staying for a long period of time, it seemed that Kaito was a wondering traveler that lost everything in a raid. So May took him in and nursed him and to repay his debt Kaito was working at the church for free as long as May wanted him to be. And of course, May being lonely in the church asked forever and Kaito happily accepted…

The kids asked for a tour around the church so Kaito and Samuel could talk, May talked about a bunch of stuff that only a single nun ran the church and when she found her on the doorstep May was raised as a child of God helping those who needed help…And so for and so fourth…

It was getting late when the kids decided to head back but ran into Kaito and Samuel talking…They both hid behind a tree to listen

“Come back Rin!” Samuel begged, “This life isn’t for you!”

Kaito turned around sharply, “And what life is?! A life hunting down other missing ninjas!? A life filled with blood?”

Samuel shook his head widely, “Don’t act like you didn’t enjoy the thrill of the chase!” Samuel yelled, “Come back and regain your wing! It’ll be easy! You were the best!”

Kaito nodded, “You were right…I was the best…And now I am going to live here peacefully…please take your leave.”

Kaito then turned around leaving an opened mouthed Samuel…


----------



## River Song (Jun 7, 2011)

*Yata LT*

They moved at a brisk pace, the wind whipping around them. They were in a densely forested area now. It seemed to keep on going and going, they were getting really tired now. Yata turned around “I know you’ve sussed this out, we’re in a genjutsu aren’t we” Not waiting for an answer he turned around and formed the Kai handseal. Then suddenly Yata was surrounded by 5 people all holding kunai.

*Rika *

He was such a spoilsport, she sighed. Well better get a conversation up and running, she doubted the boy was able to. She would put any money on him fantasising about her breasts right now. She jamp up and down trying to warm up. It was twilight and the air was brisk.

"So how's your life been, any relationships, any enemies."

*Hotaru*

There was noise, he dashed threw the sitting room and through the dining room. The first thing he saw was Tifa and a _ problem._"Tifa you ignorant girl, you could get us all killed!" he quickly ran out to see Koji with another _undesirable _. He leaped up onto the tree, observing the battle
.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji tried to keep his grip on Date but pain seared through the side of Koji's body. He could have activated Domu, but he couldn't make the seal nor could he focus long enough to activate the jutsu. He tightened his grip trying to make Date lose consciousness before it was too late but his skin started to bubble and smoke under the heat Date was emitting. He let go and quickly kicked his foot into the ground propelling himself backward. The boots began to glow once again, a bit more vibrantly this time. Smoke was still billowing from the side of his body, his shirt had a hole burnt into it. 

_Kukukukukukuku_

Koji was pissed even more, Date had ruined his favorite shirt, well his only shirt. This guy was really ticking him off. Koji was trying to run his mind through what he could do to knock Date out. The lack of a decisive offensive move outside of his fist dawned on him. He needed to think fast and gain control.

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji kicked the ground again dashing along the muddy grass towards Date. 

*DOTON DOMU*

Instead of coating his whole body though Koji only coated his fists as he ran at Date. He stayed low to the ground to have better balance before he drove himself fist first into the ground, using the impact of his blow to vault himself atleast 20 feet in the air. He began to spin his body in a corkscrew as he fell feet first towards the ground like a bomb from an F-15.

*DATI BUTSU INKAN*


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT

*The moment they entered the forest Lyra could tell they was under a genjutsu. She could feel it. But before she could even announce it, Yata had dispersed the technique to reveal a handful of shinobi dressed in patterned black clothing.

"Oh for fu- We don't have time for this!" she yelled as she put the princess down behind her, before standing in front of her with her arms spread. The shinobi showed no emotion as one of them began to weave together a series of handseals.

"Water Release: Twin Water Dragon Technique!" Two water dragons burst from behind, heading to Yata and Lyra. The young Murasaki quickly took out her explosive spider lilies before tossing a handful at the dragon. The explosion stopped the technique, creating a spray of rain. However, they weren't done yet.

"Secret Ninja Art: The Five Dragons of Monsoon!" Five dragons of all five different elements shot from the ground, combining into one large dragon. It was an earth dragon with a fire/water/wind hurricane surrounding it, while sparks of lightning bounced off it's stones. It was huge too--- easily dwarfing the humans. It soon came crashing down towards them, with Lyra having no way to protect them. 

"*YATA! CREATE A SHIELD OR SOMETHING!!*"
*
Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 1:* _Invitation to dance

_Lyra took a deep breath, coming to a decision on the spot. 
"Alright ... let's have some fun!" she smirked eagerly as Praeco seemed excited that Lyra had accepted.
"Great! Ad limina portae!" A feather-white bubble encased the two, before they soon found themselves travelling faster than light into the sky. By the time Lyra had blinked, they was already at their destination.

The bubble popped, with the girl aloud to see her surroundings. She found herself in a large arena with plenty of people around watching. There was easily a million people, each roaring and cheering as Lyra slowly walked across the dirt.

"His providence will soon adress you to your first test. Exurgat Deus pervigilant!" she bowed before dissapearing in a flash.

"Wha'?" Lyra was still confused on what language this woman was speaking. It certainly wasn't the same as hers. "Where am I anyway?"

"Salve populo hercule! Congregamur hie hodie observare participant Lyra mille anni uetus certamen!" a voice echoed through the stadium as the crowd began to roar and cheer in response.

"Hello? Is anyone going to tell me what's going on!?"

"Primum ei target! Affinis destitutum!" Lyra looked across the large dirt ground to see a golden gate open. Out stepped a sort of creature with wings and a staff.




"What the hell!?" The creature moved slowly towards her, threatening her personal space. "You aren't the prettiest girl out there, are ya?"
The creature let out a peircing roar in response, before charging after her with it's staff spinning. It let out a golden burst of light, which sliced past Lyra's waist. A light spray of blood splattered across the floor as Lyra reacted late, only just noticing the wound.

"Little critter!"

*Tifa Warholic*
-_-

"Just stop for fuck's sake!" she yelled, but her words weren't getting through to either of them. It was like they was both drugged on pride. "Well you're not proving anything Date! You look pathetic!" she stormed off, crossing her arms in disgust as she walked into the house. She passed her sister, muttering to her as she did. "Lock them out of the house please. I can't deal with them."

With that, she stormed into her bedroom, slamming the door behind her like a typical teenager. She was half-expecting Yata or Thalia to walk in, much to her joy. Tifa just wanted someone to talk to right now. Hopefully one of those two.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Len Warholic]*

Len grimaced at Rika as he watched her, and commented "You know, you really shouldn't do that- or at least wear a sports bra first. There are alot of crazy robot-zombie-pedophiles in the world". He said this seriously, as if stating a textbook fact. "I'm sure that if you just sat down with me, you'd stay just as warm- or make me think just as many naughty thoughts, depending on what you're trying to do".

Considering her question, he said "Well, let's see...I managed to piss off one of the few girls who wasn't attracted to my stunning good looks- though, this was back _before _I met you".


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2011)

Date gave a few coughs and rubbed his neck as Koji released him.  There was a bruise there, but it wasn't anything Date couldn't work through.  He spun around to face Koji, his Sharingan blazing.  The boy coated his hands in stone and had slammed his fists into the ground, propelling him skyward.  Date closed his eyes and remembered the teachings of his grandfather.  He crouched low to the ground and cocked his fist at his side.  He could almost feel his grandfather guiding him.  

_The first gate...  Gate of Opening...  RELEASE_!  There was a burst of energy as Date could feel himself get lighter, faster.  He concentrated fire element chakra to his Ikite Iru Hagane.  The metal fist was covered in a roaring flame.  His Sharingan looked up to meet Koji.  "SHOOORYUKEN!"  He performed a dazzling spiraling uppercut that met Koji's attack.  Koji's Doton Domu combined with his downward spiral was a powerful force, and by combining the gate of Opening, his metal arm, and fire element to the metal arm, Date barely gathered enough power to counter act the attack.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

The impact of Koji's foot connecting with Date's fist sent a shockwave through the land. The jutsu were not high ranked, but the determination and power behind them caused the opposing forces to lash out. The pressure from Koji pushing Date back, but Date's monster strength allowing him to continue pushing up even as he sunk into the ground. With a powerful grunt Date was able to follow through and push Koji upward and away. Koji quickly recovered by doing a backflip. He stood no more than a handful of yards away from the Uchiha, trying not show the fatigue creeping in on him. Koji's boots began to glow an even brighter yellow as it absorbed the mud and blood dripping down empowered the scarf even more. Koji needed the next increase from Dirty Boots. The Uchiha had unleashed the common man's Shouka, the Gate of Opening. 

Date was already faster than him without the boost causing him to have to use Shouka. The mental part of this battle was becoming increasingly more important for Koji, he didn't know if he had enough dirt absorbed to be on equal footing with Date anymore. He racked his mind trying to think of something he could do. His lack of versatility never more evident than right now as he was unable to get any traction on Date. He still had the seal from Nazo but that counterfeit thing hadn't even awoken yet. He searched Date for any hint of weakness, he didn't know what this kid's chakra reserves were like. He thought about the whole battle up till now, he didn't know what other tricks Date had but given everything including the Gate he had to be getting drained. Koji knew he had about a little more than a quarter tank left as well. He reinforced his hands once again as he began to pull his chakra from his body into his hands to harden the Domu even further. It was time to go big or go home.

"I've been watching you Failchiha Date, weighing you, measuring you. You don't seem like the type to hold back and with all those tricks you've used you can't be operating with more than a quarter tank of chakra either. What do you say we put this down to one final attack. Winner Takes All."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2011)

Date looked upon him and closed his eyes, giving him a nod.  "I am running low.  So I'm going to give this last one all I've got."  He deactivated his eyes, using the most of the chakra he had.  He held out his arm before him.  The metal glowed with a bright red hue before erupting into flames.  Date continued to pump his arm full of chakra, increasing the dazzling flames.  He looked forward at Koji before taking a stance.  His left hand, the flesh one, was in a knife edge with the fingertips pointed toward Koji.  His right hand, the metal arm, was clenched in a tight fist at his side, flames erupting from it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 7, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was attack behind as she dodged it and caught it with her. She punched the guy and stood up. She unsheath the reverse blade sword she slashed the guy in the middle cutting him in half. She felt more shadows on her as a hole open up in the floor as she fell down it. Hakro was busy as he finished the brail map as he scenced something coming his way. He rolled up the map as Spike scensed the same thing. Hakro open the door. A figuer was standinding there as he cover Spike and Hakro in darkness as to send to the same place as Akina. Akina and Hakro ended together naked in a glassed coffin made of crystal. Spike was left behind in the shadows in the cave s of horror as Spike had his own to protect at the moment.

Hakro looked over as he was tied to his sister in silver chains. He turned to his sister who was already awake as she kept her cool of not screaming at him. "Please forgive me Akina." "It be a better idea if you on't speak at the moment we are running out of aor at the moment." Hakro nor Akina know how far they were up as Hakro looked over the side throught the crystal coffin. "Brace yourself Akina on three we push ourselfs over by forced befor anyone comes. When we are falling we break out and you summon pegusas." "Are you sure you don't want to wait for our new sensais come and unchained us." She cringed and blushed when she felt her brothers flesh. Spike smeled Hakro and Akina as he ran he only found their clothes and other stuff.

Spike looked around to see his master and Akina's body, he smelled water and sweaty bodies. Hakro nor Akina was shut off from everything included sound. Spike know he was at a waterfall. Hakro and Akina pushed as they rolled over pushing the crystal coffin into the water as they crashed into the water as the coffin drifter down stream. "Now what we can't even move right now nor swim." "Kick me upward as hard as you can." Hakro rolled on to Akina, Akina became mad as she kicked him upward force breaking the lid of the coffin open. They jumped out on the next piled of rocks that showed up before the next rapids showed up.

They found Spike waiting for them guarding their stuff. "I have a feeling that we are being watch in deep of the shadows." They had their back against each other as Akina and Hakro picked up a sword and slashed the silver chains binding them together. They hurry up to get dressed as they both sighed. Hakro noticed a spotlight as two people showed up a women and man as they started clapping slowly. Akina, Spike and Hakro had their guard up as they scensed these people and how strong are they before speaking a word, nor the women nor the man spoke.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 7, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
In the duel between steel swords, the beautiful grassy field has become a battlefield. In the centerpiece of it, Shirou and Rowell are locked in a struggle for power over the other. The older warrior, Rowell, dismiss the struggle by sending his steel foot into the boy's chest, returning the distance to what it once was. There isn't any real disturbance to Shirou from the kick, only a slight loss of breath. However his breathing is maintained as the grip on his weapon is fixed as he adjust his foot.

Rowell is already on his tracks, shortening the distance with a dash. The dash is also comes along with curving slice on the side, aiming to cut the genin half. It's open to the eyes, Rowell is taking this duel seriously to the point he's willing to seriously injure the boy. That isn't the only thing, Shirou is surprised at the level of speed Rowell is able to go with that armor on. Perhaps, this is how well the knight has qualified himself to move around in that armor.

Even Shirou is lead to the question of what the man's real speed is like- No, this just may be his real speed, only that he has used the armor as if it were his own clothes. Most likely it would be little difference between his speed with or without the armor. 

The Saint pushes off his heels once, sending himself backwards, out of radius from the blade. There's nothing else needed, Shirou moves in fast with his katana, bringing it down without warning. The strike only scathes across the grass after Rowell has sent himself into the left side of his opponent. Without any time to let Rowell move for an attack, Shirou continues on with his assault with a crescent slash from his bottom left to his top right. 

"HO!"

Rowell guards himself in time, the Japanese sword scraping across his own blade twice as if replayed from different position. Immediately after comes the Vice-Captains own slash to split the boy in two. 

"HAA!!"

In his attempt to step back out of range again, Shirou is caught mid-way forced to guard with his sword that is slightly pushed down from the blow. The retaliation is quick from  Rowell, transitioning his sword for a horizontal strike at the the young warriors adam's apple.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2011)

*Asuka Tenryu*

Asuka blushed under her hood slightly when Tifa told her how cliche' her introductions was. It was true. However, Asuka had been raised to constantly be extremely formal. "Sorry about that. My master's always want me to address myself that way."

When Tifa mentioned her former team again, Asuka became increasingly interested in seeking out this group. Asuka chuckled when Tifa realized she'd been rambling. "Don't worry about it. So this team must be pretty skilled as well then. Looking at you I can already tell you're a very strong fighter. Perhaps we should have a friendly spar sometime."


----------



## Kenju (Jun 7, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
Rowell's broad sword cuts through the air at Shirou, aiming to slice his throat and leave him gagging and bleeding on the ground. Yet that is only a 'what-would-have-happened', instead Shirou's knees bend forward,  lowering his position and escaping the strike. The tip of his hair slightly being brushed off by the blade, leaving strands of hair to be blown into the air like the leaves. Now under the Vice-Captain's guard, Shirou is without hesitation as his foe's sword is not in guard. 

The lowered Saint's feet push off the ground with great force, sending after Rowell. His katana following behind him on his side, swing upward in a silver arc. Rowell can barely react against such move that uses speed, range, and an open guard, however he manages to tilt to the left, positioning his head away from the incoming strike. Yet, he dosen't escape unscathed, the Japanese sword pierces through the steel armor on it's right side and raises up along with Shirou. Having penetrated the armor, a foot long cut is created on the knight's right side, yet it isn't so deep as to be anything serious.

Rowell brushes off the hit, knowing to not let his eyes leave the boy in black. The resulting move leaves Shirou a few feet in the air above the knight. That dosen't mean the battle is a pause, both of their swords are swung at the same time from opposite directions. A loud noise of metal is created, the cause of the blades clashing with another and bouncing off. As the happens, Shirou is coming down from the air behind Rowell. 

This time the knight's attack is made first, sending himself a few feet off into the air like Shirou. The shinobi brings his katana up in defense, meeting the strike a few feet from his face. As their swords seem to cling onto each other in midair, Rowell uses himself as the center point and turns the smaller swordsman's position around and sends into towards the earth. The after effect looking as if they have switched places. However, force brought by Rowell makes Shirou's landing rough, and somewhat off balance. 

Rowell's feet meets the ground, however before he decides to slice down the supposed stunned foe, the Saint's footing have already been adjusted to the ground.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Alluring Darkness
Chapter seven: A butterfly caused a hurricane
*
“Kei! Kyo!!!” Taiyou yelled from down stairs

Kyo stirred from his sleep as he heard his mother calling for him, his eyes were heavy and tired but not until  the blinds to his window was pulled all the way open and Kyo was blinded by light, he shielded his eyes as it adjusted to the light seeing that Lilith was standing over him. The frown on her face apparent and the scrowl made it much more serious

“Did you take Samuel to see Rin?!” she yelled at him

Kyo rubbed his eyes as he sat up, “Yes he asked to see him…He said that they were partners…”

*SLAP!!!*

Kei eyes widen as the red mark on his cheek was apparent

“You fool!!! Samuel is obsessed with Rin!? Do you know who injured Rin!? It was him!” Lilith yelled at him, Kyo touched his cheek, “You shouldn’t always go around doing as you please! Rin and that girl is in danger now and its all your fault!”

Kyo didn’t say anything as he was still having everything go in…

Lilith frowned as she grabbed the boy shirt, “Do just sit there lets go…”

Kyo nodded

----

Kei notice it was tension in the air after she left the house, as she ran with all her might to the village. It seemed as the story went that long ago when Rin requested his dismissal that the only one that raised up such a fuss was Samuel and even despite that Rin still left but was later on attacked near the outskirts of Konaha by Samuel rage, the angels stepped in and made Samuel stop and let Rin leave…

And now they, Kyo and Kei, made the horrible mistake of leading Samuel to Rin…Now Kaito…

They got to the village and then knocked wildly on the door…

“MAY!!! MAY??? MAY ARE YOU IN THERE!?” Kei yelled, she looked back at Kyo and Lilith, who gave her a slight nod and she turned to Kyo who got to the front and kicked open the door, causing the doors to collaspe on the ground

Kei was the first to rush in but then stopped, her eyes widen in horror, the foot steps of Lilith and Kyo rung in her ears and their sudden stops made it even more apparent. She could hear the gasp from her brother and the coldness of Lilith heart…

Samuel stood over May, her nun outfit bloody and the sword that stuck from her lungs as it slowly spilled out with blood almost made Kei throw up, she never saw a murder done that it wasn’t herself but it made her sick looking at Samuel the pleasure on his face was apparent….

“May….” a voice called out causing her to jump, turning around to see Kaito, he dropped the bag of food he had and rushed over to her side, he grabbed her body and began to wipe..

“Closes your eyes and cover your ears.” Lilith told them as Samuel turned around

Kyo looked up at her, “What---”

“Just do it!!!” Lilith yelled and they did

But even the hands over their ears they could still hear the crushing of the bones, the blood splatter, and the yelling and screaming of Kaito. Even with their eyes closed they could see how clearly Lilith made of her work and how badly Samuel wanted to fight but despite all his efforts he was nothing but a ragged doll to her. The kids could see and hear clearly, even with their eyes and ears closed and covered. They finally opened their eyes open and Lilith was fine…

Like she didn’t even break a sweat…Blood has splattered all over the church and their was no remain of Samuel any where…No bones, no face, no nothing…

Kei looked up to her teacher, “Lilith…”

Lilith completely ignored her and went over to Kaito

And that when Kei knew she failed…


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro saw and describe both the people to the new comers were they were in the horrorville. "You two kidnp us for what reason." The women spoke up you have three years to the group for training if you fail, we will kill you." "We keep our promise to the grim that just past away." Then the man spoke up, "the reaper is never dead everyone takes the place of the soul." Hakro was thinking this guy was mad. To Akina he wanted them to figuer out something from all of this and this was the beginning. "I take the guy you needs a attuide adjustment for everything, come on dog boy. You are coming with me" the women said. I guess I be training you anyway I can from what I know, hopefully it is tough on you miss" the man said. The women went into a better light to show her face to Hakro.



"My name is re l, I already know everything about you Hakro and your fighting style." "You are fast learner, so let's get on with the training. What was up with that trick earlier?" Vincent and I wanted to see what you two could do in another style to us already know what you fear." Akina heard the women and her brother walked away as she was stuck to train with this man for the time. "My name is Vincent, I know too mch about you Akina." "We know each other when the time past." Vincent know that Akina is blind as he lead his footsteps somewhere else as Akina followed hearing his footsteps. To Akina things were going to get out of hand soon and she needed to be on her guard from this guy named Vincent.



Hakro and Akina was thinking the same for once but it was not the first that they were seprated and did not liked the same people as well. Hakro stared down his new sensai as Akina had a ear out for hers for any tricks at the moment. Hakro and Akina both guessed theri mom set them up with sensais that would get the job done and doubted she told them to go easy on her two children. Akina was ready as she unsheath two of her swords and Hakro was ready to attack with Spike and his taijutsu. They was wondering how hard this is going to get for both of them as their own sensai looked at them ready to attack on their own rules and jutsus.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Alluring Darkness -Arc End-
Chapter Eight: Acceptance and Love*

Kaito held May in his arms, her black nun suit stained with blood as the sun set, he could hear the three foot steps of Kei, Kyo, and Lilith. Kei looked at him, the lost that was in his eyes the sadness that seemed deep made her wince in her own personal pain. Kyo watched as the sword was wedged in place, Lilith just watched her face wreched in shame?

Kei shook her head and pulled back her hair and placed it in a pony tail

?She still alive but barely!? Kei yelled causing Kaito to move slightly and Lilith look at her, ?We can save her if we try hard enough!?

Kyo got to the other side of May, ?I want to help??

Kei smiled at him but then she saw Kaito pull Kyo away and then got to the side of May, he smiled weakly at her and then Kei felt Lilith hand on her shoulder, Kei looked up and Lilith shook her head.

?Her life is almost over?That sword is the only way she is clinging to life?? Lilith said

Kyo shook his head, ?She has to live!! Its our fault, its our fault for bringing him here!!? Kyo said

Lilith shook her head, ?You didn?t know?Now, that you do, don?t make any more mistakes.?

?Lilith?? Kaito said as he touched his loves face, ?I have a request??

Lilith turned to him, ?But your last wing?.?

Kaito shook his head as he took out the sword from May chest and she released a gasp as she looked over to Kaito and smiled. Her hands reached out to him and he gasped it, but soon Kyo watched as a bright light shined from his back and his last wing broke free?The long beautiful white wing tore from his body and it shined in the light

?Tenshi?? May asked as blood clogged her mouth

?Tenshi?Yes?I am a Tenshi?? Kaito said, ?Lilith??

Lillith nodded, ?Of course?Let me hear out your last request my fallen angel??

Lilith broke her wings out and soon the four wings, the bright blue wings shined even clearer in the sun light than Kaito?s. Lilith got near him and placed her hands on his shoulders as he looked at his love

?Kaito, my dear?What is your request?? she asked 

?To die for my beloved? Kaito said causing May eyes to widen, ?I always loved you?Always?Even when I die I will always love you to the point I will see you again and then we can be together for real..?

?Your wish is granted?? Lilith said as her wings began to glow

Kaito smiled as he grabbed the girls hands, ?My dear lying cold?? he began

Kei grabbed on to Kyo arm, he couldn?t be

?I?ll spend all my life with you as I swore on that day?? he tighten his grip as tears came rolling down his eyes, ?My sins against God??

?No??Kyo mouthed

?All my acts of treachery should be paid with my death??

?Stop please?We can save her??Kei begged

?So I will die for you?? he smiled down at May, ?I believe that is my fate?? Soon Kaito was turned into Rin

?Good bye??

And then a loud sound like crashing glass was heard and soon the whole place was scattered with white feathers?May was healed?But her heart crushed as she found out Rin was Kaito the whole time and he feelings was never realized?The feeling of love?.

*?KYAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!? *she screamed as she reached out for a wing, ?I LOVE YOU! I LOVE YOU!!! PLEASE COME BACK!!! I LOVE YOU!!!! KAITTTOOOOOOO!!! RINNNNN!!! PLEASE COME BACK!!!?

?Oh God..? Kei whimpered as she turned to Kyo and began to cry

*?AHHHHHHHHHH PLEASSEEE!!!! COME BACK!!!!!! PLEEASSSEEE!!!?*


_?For love is strong as death, passion as fierce as the grave; Its flashes are flashes of fire, a raging flame?_
_-Anonymous_ ​


----------



## frox (Jun 8, 2011)

*Johu's Beginning*

Johu had just become a genin and wanted to celebrate with his family. Himself , his father, and Michio, his youngest brother, departed from their home to eat at the local Steak house.

"Tommorow you'll be meeting the rest of your team and your squad leader, so you'll need to get a good night's rest tonight."
"Yes, father. Will you be at home tonight?"
"Unfortunely not son, I have a mission in the land of wind. You must take care of yourself until then. Don't worry though, Torao and Michio will be home for a while."
"Yes, father. Michio will you be available to help me train?"
"Yes, but you better try hard and pay attention! The last time I trained you, you quit half way through!!"
"Yes, Michio."


Johu watched the sunset from the roof of his house. Tomorrow would be the beginning of his life as a Shinobi.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter one: Stand Up*

_**clang* *clang**_

The sound of the steel against steel rung out though the dogo wooden walls as the two opponents rushed at each other with fierce strength and determination. Their swords attacked each other, one sword was two weak and pulled back. But the other sword came rushing at it, causing the holder of the sword to dodge. The bright morning sun watched as the two swordsman went at it….

Until…

**clang**

One sword went up and the swordsman fell on his butt, his sword landing right beside him. The winner of this all didn’t look please one bit. She turned away and went over to the corner to retrive her sheath, as she placed the sword in it. Kyo sighed, his sword laying right next to him…How many time he had lost to his mother today alone? 5, 6, or 7...He lost count after the times she slammed him to the ground…

“Stand up Kyo…” Taiyou commanded as she looked down on her boy, “We still have training to go through…”

Kyo looked down but then a small voice spoke up…

“Mother!” Kei called out as she was sitting in one of the corners away from the sunlight harsh waves of heat, her mother turned to her as she watched as her daughter get up, “I want to try again….”

Taiyou looked down at her son, he was beaten and bruised. His sword lost it radiate glow and wires had dominated outside. Kei looked at her brother and turned away, she knew that he knew…Their mother was ashamed of them. They weren’t strong nor were they anything special like she hoped them to be.

And that was killing their confidence…

“One round more Kei…” her mother said, “And you and your brother are calling it quits..”

Kyo eyes widen, again…Again! Again and again and again! He grabbed Phoenix Tail and went to the corner of the room. He was weak to her, he knew what she meant by that. They were no where near her level. And to even try was a fools game.  He watched as his mother tossed aside her sword as Kei placed on Durga…

“….” Taiyou looked down on her daughter

“Ahhh!!!” Kei screamed as she rushed her mother with Durga but was sadly caught by her mother grabbing her out stretched arm and making Kei turn over on her back, slamming on the ground hard. Kei gasped as she felt her rib break. But that didn’t last long as her mother who still hold held the girls arm turn around and 

**snap**

_“Ahhhh!!!”_ Kei screamed but she instantly shutted up, she learned better from when she was an angel and that made her brother flinched

Kei held her broken arm but she knew that this wasn’t over, she then felt a sudden kick to her side sending her flying to the wall./.Her body laid limp on the ground  and Taiyou shook her head

“I hoped better from my kids…” Taiyou said before turning around and leaving the dojo, passing her daughter who was laying on the ground, blood pouring from her mouth

“…Both of you bring shame on your clans name.” Taiyou said


----------



## Kenju (Jun 8, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
"It dosen't matter, I'll take down right here!"

Rowell's voice shouted along the grassy field. Following up to that, his stance takes another turn. His left leg faces his opponent, while the other begins to slide backwards, lowering his center of gravity. At the same time his right elbow bends back, pulling the sword behind along with it. His positioning is very stern and strong, tighting his grip on the sword that points at the shinobi.

As the Vice-Captain's power begins to build, as swirling vapor of chakra begins to form- well on this side of the world, they call it mana. There needs to be no further warning, Shirou knows what's coming. He cant see the mana, but he can definitely feel that whatever is coming is strong. In reaction to this, the boy's katana is raised in a defensive position. He knows that he dosen't need to run, something inside him is telling him to face it.

Perhaps this is the warrior's spirit that his master had spoken of. In response, Rowell is delighted, if this swordsmen from the east is as good as they say he should not cower in fear, he should do just as this. That's it, the knight makes his move at that instant. A sudden burst of mana shoots from behind Rowell, sending him charging after Shirou like a rocket. The distance is closed in an instant, the broad sword thrusted in a straight and perfect line for the boy's solarplex.

Shirou's grip tightens up as the attack becomes closer. The strength in his fingers builds up quickly. The feet connected to the earth stay well placed and stiff. The katana in his hands faces the flat side, covering his chest from the pointed weapon. All this is done in a second and right after that-

_*CHING!!!*_

The sharp pointed tip of the broad sword strikes the Japanese sword that blocks it's path to his chest. Immediately Shirou's location is changed, the power from Rowell's thrust pushes strong against the well strengthened guard of the boy. The force causing Shirou to be pushed back, his feet tearing away at the grass and revealing the dirt below. One could say the scene is similar to a man trying to hold a bull off by it's horn, but only continuous to be pushed back.

"HAAA!!!!"

"GHHH!!!!"


----------



## River Song (Jun 8, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> -_-
> 
> "Just stop for fuck's sake!" she yelled, but her words weren't getting through to either of them. It was like they was both drugged on pride. "Well you're not proving anything Date! You look pathetic!" she stormed off, crossing her arms in disgust as she walked into the house. She passed her sister, muttering to her as she did. "Lock them out of the house please. I can't deal with them."
> ...


*Yata*

He ran up after the girl, she always attracted the wrong kind of people, hot, but arrogant. He sighed coming to the door; Tifa’s immense strength had put a dent in to the door. It was not something that couldn’t be repaired but damn that girl was strong. He shyly opened the door, looking around for anything that may be tossed his way. Noticing she was on her bed he relaxed. He clambered onto her bed.

Putting her head on his shoulder he whispered to her "Baby doll, don't bother about them. There just little boys that need there testosterone fix. It’s not your fault  he cuddled her closer "Plus I don't see how you can complain, while they two egits are duking it out you have the hottest boy in your bed!" he smiled jokingly.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter two: Pain*

?Ow?? 

?Don?t complain?It could have been worst??

Kyo grabbed another bandage as he began to wrap his sisters wounds up. All her cuts and bruises from their mother sword were deep gashes. But they were healing fast, but Kyo made sure they weren?t going to get infeacted anytime soon. After their mother left, they began to tend to the others wounds. They hated going to the medics and explaining what happened.

Oh what happened sir, our mother beat the crap out of us?

Kei looked down at the ground as she watched ants crawling around, the dojo was the only place that their mother would spend time with them. Her childhood days of hanging out in the park and having lunch were gone. Her mother was now either busy or they were and at this age her mother decided to be strict in the dojo?

?Maybe she was right.? Kei said her head hanging down, ?We do bring shame to our names?And our blood..?

Kyo looked at her, what she had said had caught him off guard because he was feeling the same way. Kei looked at him and he looked down, because she knew that he felt the same way. And their was no reason to pretend so. Kyo just kept looking down at her bandages until they were wrapped tightly around her body?

?Right now we should just keep getting stronger?? Kyo said

Kei laughed, ?For what!? What reason is there!?? Kyo could feel the anger in Kei voice when she said that, ?We are a shame to mother and dad! He hasn?t came back since when!? Because---?

?He?He is gone Kei??Kyo finally said, ?Just leave it, stop getting mad?We are going on patrol soon..?

Kei looked at her brother for a minute, hoping he would say something else. But it seemed he wasn?t, Kei nodded and turned around as she grabbed the bandages from the first aid kit and wrapped it around Kyo. They stopped speaking for a minute, the pain of it all was way to great. 

The pain of knowing that they were becoming a shame to their mother
The pain of never knowing their father
The pain of knowing that they themselves were ashamed?

It was just a little too much for the kids to handle?

?Kyo?? Kei finally broke the silence as she finished wrapping his wound, ?It?s done??

Kyo looked down and nodded as he grabbed his shirt, ?Lets go??

Kei got up and grabbed Durga and Phoenix Tail as she watched her brother lead?

?Yes lets go??



_ ?Don't be afraid to fail. Don't waste energy trying to cover up failure. Learn from your failures and go on to the next challenge. It's OK to fail. If you're not failing, you're not growing.?_​ -Anonymous​


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

*Tifa let out a sigh of relief as Yata laid on the bed next to her. He cheered her up with just a single sentence, sparking her to turn around to face him.
"And a much better person. He ruined it all! I was all happy 'n' stuff to see him then he goes and fights some random dude! Like what-the-hell!?" she rambled on, expecting Yata to eat her words like they were his breakfast. " ... And then he is all talking about losing his memory 'n' shit, but then he can remember a fight he organised ages ago!? *CUNT!!*"

Tifa let out a scream of anger before smashing her wall, breaking through to the bathroom. "He's such a *BASTARD!!*"
*
Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 1:* _Invitation to dance
_
Lyra slammed her hands together, forming the tiger handseal. She quickly flipped through a series of handseals before ending on the dog. 
"_*Flowering ...*_" A charge of purple chakra began to bubble around the palms of her hands as she stretched them out. "*GUNNER!*" Rays of chakra began shooting straight for the creature like a machine gun. Lyra had perfected this jutsu too well to the point it was like having an actual gun.

The angelic creature took to the skies to avoid the technique. His staff began to spin again, before forming into an oversized hammer. It was made of gold light, and cast a shadow that swallowed Lyra.

"Seriously?" 

"Spectat questus similia blue difficile saga! Vult pr?valebunt?" The same voice from before echoed across the stadium as he didn't do a good job of calming her.

"Oh shut the _fuck_ up!" Within seconds the shadow was getting larger as the hammer came crashing down towards her. She swiftly backflipped, nearly being swallowed in the amount of dust that exploded from the impact. She quickly bounced off the wall, before landing on the hammer. 

"I'm sorry. You're much too ugly _not_ to put out of your misery!_"_ With a smart comment, Lyra fired a blast from her hand which shot through the creature's head. 


*Tifa Warholic LT*

"Don't worry about it. So this team must be pretty skilled as well then. Looking at you I can already tell you're a very strong fighter. Perhaps we should have a friendly spar sometime," Asuka suggested as Tifa was blushing like a shy girl getting attention.

"Asuka, I'm _blushing_!" she sniggered lightly before brushing herself off. "Ahem, of course! I wouldn't mind a spar at all. To be honest, it's been a long time since I fought a girl ...!"


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter three: Achievement*

“Target Sited…”

“Proceed with caution…”

“Got cha..”

Kei ran though the trees of Fuzen as she stalked her target, her eyes locked on to him and her body low against the trees. The man, tall, built, 6’1, and was wearing a guard outfit. He had recently took out a guard to get passed Fuzen security and outside. Kei eyes shined crystal blue as she felt Durga warming her up, it wanted her to attack. To gouge out the man eyes, who had left Fuzen…

But she held still as her body shook with excitement of battle…Of achieving something…

The man continued to walk and Kei slowly stalked, her body low to the ground like one of the wolves around this way, when they stalked their prey. Their body crunched up and their eyes fixated on the prey and prey alone. Her partner, she could feel him. She could feel the same excitement as he was, the wanting to win and take down this bastard…

But then… 

He took off, he must had sensed them. Kei quickly dashed out the bushes and Kyo was seconds behind her. Kei growled as she slammed her hands into the ground causing the ground tear up under the man and lighting shooting out from the ground and into the sky. This caused the man to stop and turn around but the kids were right there behind him..

“Urca…” Kyo said as he took pulled Phoenix out of his sheath, “By the name of Fuzen…You shall be punished for your crimes.”

The man named Urca panicked for a minute but then smiled, and that is when Kyo knew that this was the bastard that they were looking for. Kyo began to unleash wires upon wires but the man effortlessly dodged them, Kei rushed in after the wires ducking down low to the point they didn’t scrape her. The man dodged the wires and Kei took that as an advantage to attack…

She clenched her fist tightly as she took to the air, she spinned around for a minute before slamming her fist into the ground. The man dodged out of the way of her fist but not the outcome, the ground exploded and he was caught off guard letting Kyo catch him with his wires…

The wires tighten around the mans arm and more and more he struggled, the tighter they became. To the point that they began to dig into his wrist and deeply into his skin, he growled. Kyo sighed as he looked at Kei..

“End it…”

“Yes…” Kei said as soon as Urca blood dropped to the ground, it shot up by Kei command and shot though him, digging it way past is organs. Kei looked down as she could hear his muffled screams, she snapped her hands and the blood crystallized and his body ripped apart…


“Urca…Died…” A black hole full of hands began to pull at the body and wires to till Kyo to let him go. And so he did..


----------



## River Song (Jun 8, 2011)

*Yata*

Damn that girl was strong, he found himself repeating. ?Well, if he is a cunt, that would make you a lesbian and I just can?t understand that. A girls s two hills and a hole, it sounds like I?m describing mountain range? he said making a disgusted face. He leaned over and started to rub circle on her back with his thumbs.  
?If this bothers you so much threaten to castrate him, nothing like losing you balls to put your man in his place." He moved onto her shoulders, rubbing soothing circles into her skin. ?Now you seemed to know the dreary black haired girl. Any idea who she is, I might just need to give her a makeover.?Remembering something he pulled a ring out of his pocket. ?Milaki wanted you to have this? 


Inside the case was writen:

_Dear Milaki,
Continue the will of Fire
Protect Konoha
I love you
Gerald_​


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter four:  Seiko*

After the day of missing hunting, Kyo and Kei went to Paradiso. The garden that bloomed greatness, surrounded by mountains and blocked off by a huge summoned rock. It was so simple that any smart person would accidentally look over it. Kei unlocked the door and was lead in, the first thing that hit you was the sweet scent of the flowers…

The flowers which bloomed day or night….

It was almost too beautiful, Kyo and Kei looked back at the prying eyes that was looking at them. The faces that held the eyes were older and wiser. And stronger than them, Kei opened up the secret passage way down to the underground building. The angels that were on the mountain rocks were just look out so just in case someone got in, they weren’t going to get out…

The stairwell was long and in a spiral pattern as they walked down and soon into the actual building. The head count division was at the lowest levels, making the body into fertilizer so the plants can bloom and then just destroying the skulls and other remains. 

The second to lowest level was the report room, where everyone met to get a breaffing, the third level was the actual level where angels got their missions and reported back, and the last level was the library

History upon history
Information upon information…

The library is where most Fuzen secrets, Konahas, and everyone’s deep dark lives and lies were counted wrote and on shelves..

“We came to report.” Kyo said as he walked into Lucifer office, Lucifer looked up and nodded, “Anything else before we call it quits…”

They didn’t notice the girl with long pink hair and the brightest red eyes ever in the corner. Kyo looked at her and so did Kei, the girl smiled at them as she came from the corner.

“Oi Luci-baby are these the kids?” she asked

Lucifer nodded, “Yep lady Taiyou’s children…”

“Oi wow they are cute little buggers..” she said as she came up to them, “My name is Seiko, nice to meet cha.”

Kyo and Kei looked at each other and then back at the flamboyant woman in front of them


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 8, 2011)

"We have to finish before my master gets home." The young lady urged ReiMei pulling him by his hand inside of the house. 

"Why do we have to hurry?" ReiMei being clueless at the start was even more so now. "My master.. He is cumplusive.If he seems something that isn't symmetrical he will go crazy. And ruin the house making it even more insymmetrical." A sweat drop slowly dropped down ReiMei's forhead listening to the lady's story. "He can't be that bad can he?" ReiMei started to laugh at the thought of a old man throwing a tantrum over something so silly.

"You don't understand. He is fearsom. It was rumored he killed his last assistant for failing him." The woman's face showed pure terror in the story. Why don't you just quit if your so worried about him going crazy? ReiMei still didn't quite understand the seriousness.

"That's why I ordered you. So I could have some assistance." She quickly started to pick up things and set them in their proper places.

"At your service Ma'am." ReiMei started to quickly follow suit and began to pick things up and put them where the needed to go but made sure to do it carefully so everything would be symmetrical. 

*2hrs later...*

"Thank you so much." The lady bowed to ReiMei. "No need to thank me." ReiMei took his payment and bowed to the lady. "And good luck with him. If he gives you any trouble let me know." ReiMei winked to the young lady as he walked away.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter five:  Training and Confidence
*
Seiko seemed odd to the two kids, she was bright and not in the good way, her clothes almost hurted their eyes.  The neon colors and the crystal white smile burned their tiny little eyes, but her personality seemed like an optimistic person and on their job that seemed a little weird. The weird looks the kids gave her almost made Lucifer crack a grin…

“You are leaving Fuzenkagura for a while.” he told them finally

Kei turned around first, “A mission??” Kei asked that was her first thought for anytime they had to leave home or their mother, but Kei looked down. Her mother didn’t care for them as much as she thought or hoped, they brought shame upon their names and clan because of what they couldn’t do…

“No train…” Lucifer said finally as he made a little stack of papers, “By declaration of your mother, you two will take leave and train for a while.”

“Mom did this?” Kyo asked, “Why?”

Seiko smiled, “Because of course sillys, she cares for ya!” Sekio smiled, “Any mother who want their kids to get stronger will want them to train!”

Kei looked down, “My mother…She can train us just as well…Even better because she is the Ka--”

“Kage?" Seiko interrupted, “And it because she is the kage of Fuzen that she can’t keep always be mommy dearest ya know.”

Kei looked down

“Something happening out their that is causing your mommy to work hard, so she has to know that you two can be strong on your own…” Seiko said, “You gotta believe, your mommy loves ya and she wants the best.”

Kyo nodded, “Then if I train with you, will I get better?”

Kei shot up her head but Kyo looked dead into Seiko eyes

“…Little spunk in this one…Reminds me of you Lucy~” Seiko grinned she came up to Kyo, “So what do you want more than becoming the Kage of this place?”

Kyo looked at her as he tilt his head, “Power…Power to destroy….Power to protect everyone I care about and forsake those who I don’t”

Seiko smiled, “And if I granted this wish?”

“I would take over the angels with an iron fist.” Kyo said

Seiko smiled and Lucifer smirked as he got to another pile of paper


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

After six hours of training, as Hakro and Spike was hurt from Re l and her jutsu in this room of caves. Re l was going to take Hakro's to the next level. "You are weak but we are done for now, you know where the infirmary is. After you fixit the ghost you can follow me to your room for some rest. Hakro nodded as he picked Spike up and follow Re l to the infirmary to find a women you was pale and wearing tranlucent clothes. Re l stayed outside. "You are a first to survive Re l's training, nobody has done that in awhile. My name is Ghost, laugh all you want." "I would not laugh at anyone after that. Can you give me some water?" Ghost gave him some water as she started to heal Spike. Spike was Ko at the moment."Don't worry he be okay and you be the same" Ghost said. Hakro drank the water as he spill blood out of his mouth. "I am dealing with some high rank horror ninjas." "We can't really say that to new comers." 

Hakro layed back on the bed as he watched Spike sleep. "You are a ghost, what is Re l?" "I think she as something to do with shadows and horror animals" Ghost said. Re l burst through the door, she just want Hakro to just get to his room before he spoke to anyone else about any information. "Ghost, after you healed Spike just bring him to my room." Ghost nodded as Hakro got off the bed and followed Re l to his own personal room at the moment.Hakro did not speak as Re l rarely speak it was only her emoyion and body that spoke to him through the training.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina and Vincent finshed that training and Akina felt she was Vincent went easy on her because she was blind. "Next time do not go easy on me or that is the best you got." Akina felt the blood running down on her skin. :Actual you put up a better fight than your brother. You have a level head and I can teach you more later" he said.Akina felt sore and tired at the moment and really needed some food at the moment. "Come on you can see your brother, he would be eating in another room or his own room" Vincent said. Akina nods as she followed Vincent out to the kitchen for them to eat a good meal. Vincent did not see Re l or Akina smelled her brother either. They ate in silent as Vincent ask Akina something. "How long have you been like this?" 

Akina stopped chewing as she stops eating to answer his question. "I been like this since birth, I have options later in my life to choose to see." "I sorta get it, com on show you to your room. You look like you are going to fall asleep on me and the ghouls will get you." Akina got up as she followed Vincent to her room, she guessed she would be sharing a room with a few other girls her age as well or any age as well. She found a empty bed she was just happy to just curl up and fall asleep and she done show as Vincent left for his own room or catch Re l and talk with her few a few minutes if she wanted to talk or just shrug him off.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter six  Starry Sky Eyes*

“Well then lets leave out kiddys!”

Kei looked at the woman that was suppose to be taking care of them, the woman was more of a kid than herself. And it almost made Kei sigh, they went to her house and picked up some clothes for a good month. And that was all they were allowed to bring. Kei watched as the woman talked and talked all the way to the gate of Fuzen…

Kei almost wanted to choke the woman, the aura of death and destruction radiated in Kei demeanor

“Kei…”Kyo called out feeling the mad rage of his sister as the woman began to look for someone to drive them where they suppose to be going

Kei snapped her head at Kyo, “That woman is…”

“Annoying I understand, but Lucifer said she was the one who turned down the head spot, so that means she has to be hell of strong.” Kyo said, Kei turned away and looked at the night sky, she was wondering if her mother was sad about them leaving or even sad for them.

She looked back on the ground and clenched her fist, “Kyo…You better be right…”

*“Oh kiddes!!” *Seiko voice called out causing the kids to turn around to see her waving at them, she had a stupid smile on her face that got underneath Kei skin, “Do either of you have 20,000 ryo!?”

“WHAT!?” they both yelled at her

Seiko laughed, weakly “I used up all my money when I got back…”

----

The kids didn’t have 20,000 ryo for a nice ride to the mountains, but they did have something to get them to that place.  An old man driving a cart up to the mountains to pick his plants up carried them at half price, Seiko called it good luck, Kei called it good bargaining, and Kyo just wanted to hurry up and go. The night sky twinkled with stars as Kei and Kyo layed in the hay stacked back 

“So nice…” Kei said

Kyo smirked, “Remember what mom use to say about stars? That only the greatest of the greatest got up there and looked over their legacy hoping one day that they can exceed them and join them in the stars.”

Kei smiled at the old story her mother used to tell them at night when she tucked them into bed, back then they were her main thing. She often get yelled at by Echo for hanging out with them to much and not being stricter. But that all Kei had in life, which was her mother. 

Her mother who was ashamed of her weakness….

“Oi why is you eyes starry?” Seiko asked as she looked down at Kei, causing Kei to turn around

“What do you mean starry?” Kei asked causing Kyo to take interest

Seiko laughed, “Your eyes look like the world is inside of them, every inch in space!” she said, “You eyes are starry sky blue!”


----------



## Kenju (Jun 8, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
The grassy field is slowly being torn away by the feet of Shirou. This isn't his own fault though, it's the red-headed knight that pushes against Shirou's sword with his own like a bull trying to wreck through a human. Rowell's thrust remains strong, as the bursting surge of mana from behind him continuous to shoot him forward like a rocket. The violent pressure continues to push the shinobi back with great force, yet his defense won't be broken through. The steady and strong handling on his weapon won't let Rowell get through.

The distance the boy is pushed is surprising, however this display has been put on long enough. The push is finally called to a halt as Shirou's own strength as finally overpowered and stopped the thrust. The look on both of their faces is one of struggle, yet Rowell seems to be the one that is making this more obvious. Even so, his attack won't continue on any further as the burst of mana acting as thrusters begin to die out. After using such force and mana, Shirou can feel from the lightness of the blade that Rowell used too much mana in the last attack.

Rowell curses after the failed assault, for he knows whats to come next. Even an amateur would know such a thing. In fact, what is to come dosen't need to be said. The Japanese sword that Shirou wields, knocks aside the limp blade pointed at him. Seeing his weapon and arm cast to the side, Rowell is left speechless as his mouth hangs down a little. It can be seen in the eyes that the Vice-Captain in-visions himself being cut down and losing the duel.

In opposite, Shirou's eyes have only shown a vision of a shallow and easy victory. Now Rowell can see, Shirou hasn't really cared in the least about this duel, he was only doing it to satisfy Rowell. It's too late for that right now, Shirou's blade lowers to bottom right and with lethal force, fires a diagonal crescent strike for the unguarded Vice-Captain. In the next moment, the duel will be de-

*BOOM!!!*

A thunderous sound in created, echoing through the air. It's the sound of an explosion occurring, they all know the sound of it. The Saint's blade stops an inch away from his opponent's chest. At this time, it's almost as if the pause button was pressed right before the final moment of the battle. After a few seconds, Shirou's eyes leave the knight and turn  to the right.

Over there, he sees smoke emitting from one of the buildings in the village. 

"The village!? Shirou-chan!"

Comes the cry of Rimea that is not too far away. Her eyes are no longer on the duel, only at the sight of her village in danger. Right after, Shirou's sword is lowered and placed in his sheath. He turns and heads towards the trouble ahead. Even in and after the battle, Shirou did not speak a word, leaving the stunned Rowell to himself...


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weakling
Chapter seven: Mountain*

It almost took an hour to get to the mountains, they waved good bye and thanks to the man who drove them there. The old man waved good bye and carried on his life up the hill leaving the one adult and two kids, or to Kei, the two adults and one very huge child. They turned around to the mountain in front of them and for some reason Seiko had a pleasing look on her face and the kids watched her.

“What with that face?” Kyo groaned at her causing Seiko to turn to him

“Well lovely one, we are going to climb it!” she laughed 

Kei sighed as she awaken Durga and Kyo sighed as well because this was going to be easy with his weapon. But then they felt a breeze and when they looked their weapons were gone and they were in the hands of Seiko, who just smiled as she waved it in front of them. Kei frowned and Kyo gave her an angry scowl.

“What! Don’t look at me like that!” Seiko said as she put her hands on her hips, “I am the teacher, so I say climb it!”

Kei turned to Kyo, who just shrugged it off and nodded. They looked up and that was one long way up, they could only imagine the cold bitterness of the top and the lack of air. Kei shook her head, if this was training and if this was the only way  she could get stronger than so be it! She had to, Kei made the first move of trying to find a suitable ledge

But then

“Wait!” Seiko called out causing Kei to turn in utter annoyance, Seiko came up and out of no where placed talismans on her and Kyo’s back, “Summon!”

The wait talisman turned into huge rocks that had wrapped around their arms and legs, it almost brought Kei crashing to the ground. But Kyo seemed to be struggling sort of, Seiko watched as his muscles flexed as he tried to keep them up but the rocks just got heavier.

“This will work well on your speed and strength!” Seiko smiled, “See ya up there, remember when you can eat and sleep when you get to the top where the house is.”

Kei looked at her as she struggled with the rocks, “How the hell!?”

“Ta-at-at!” Sekio smiled, “No questions just do…”

Kei growled as the woman proceed to use their weapons to get up the mountain

“…I want to kill her…”Kei said


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

As Spike was return to Hakro's room by Ghost, he snuck out to go find Akina and where she is at the moment. He used his nose to track his sister diwn to another part of  cave that look like a horror like dojo. He found her and hug her. Akina was dreaming about something that Hakro did not need to know. He shook her to wake her up but he pulled out the brail map and put it in her bag. Akina did not wake up from her dreams as Hakro looked over her cuts as well. Hakro looked around the room and left not knowing what other people slept here as well he left as soon as he could hopefull not get caught to sneak back into his room atleast he know Spike would be there waiting for him.

Akina woke up as she cleared her thoughts as she thought some hot guy was hugging her. The only question was who was it. She got more comfortable as she did not know the difference from day nor dark. To her it would be like this intill someone came to get here. Re l snuck up behind Hakro. "Don't go near her again intill your training is complete or you leave early to complete the horror in your heart." Hakro did not said anything nor look back he was not scared of her at all. Vincent had a feeling some was near his student as he raced back through a secret entrance to find Akina was asleep and look around as he does a jutsu just in case the person betrayed them again and with the daughter of the kazekage was here anything could happen. He looked around the room then dissappeared before Akina could open her eyes to but had her scense open for any sort of action. A creepy feeling came over her and a creepy feeling ran down Hakro's spine.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weakling
Chapter eight: Wanting to give up*

It wasn’t long before Kyo moved and began to try to climb up the mountain, the rocks making it hard for him to grab on the ledge because they added extra unneeded weight, so the smallest rock he could climb was the worst thing he could grab. Kei was right behind him following his lead, she seemed the worst one off, the extra weight threaten to pull her down..

But she gritted her teeth and pulled herself and the rocks on her back up.

Kei dug her fingers into the cracks that she could see and some how wiggle them into it, it was the support of the mountains that made Kei climb much easier, but still not easy enough. Kei could feel the tug on her limbs as she pulled herself up each time. She knew the risk of accidently letting go and falling to her death…

Kyo looked at his sister from above as finally found a stable ledge big enough for them to rest, the whole ordeal was lung crushing. He looked below and they didn’t get far compared to how far they have to go, Kyo looked back down  and saw Kei struggling…

“Kei come on there is a ledge you can pull yourself on!” Kyo said as he pointed to one

But then he notice, that Kei fingers were bleeding badly

“Kei!” Kyo called out again as he watched as she looked down and then back up at him and smiled

“It hurts…” she called out, “It hurts so badly!!”

Kyo knew, Kei was blessed by the Phoenix just like he was but hers was more viewable, she healed fast. Very fast, so Kei could take a beating and nothing could ever touch her, but the constant breaking and the bleeding was mentally draining…

“Kei give me your hand!” Kyo called out

Kei smiled but as she reached out her bloody fingers caused her to slip, her eyes widen as she felt herself being pulled down by gravity, was this the end for her already? 

Just then Kyo quickly grabbed her hand, but it was to fast causing the rock to snap her wrist.

“Ah!” Kei let out a small gasp of pain, but she grabbed Kyo wrist as he pulled her up

Tumbling over on top of Kyo, Kei began to breath hard….

Her wrist limp, she held her limped hand to Kyo

“Break it….Break it back into place…” Kei said as she held her hand to Kyo, Kyo didn’t waste time as he grabbed his sisters hand and broke it again but straight, “Ah!”

Kei grabbed the ground but she can slowly feel her hand again, Kyo let go when she began to move her fingers again

“Ha…Ha…”Kei was catching her breath, “I…I want to give up….I want to go home…”


----------



## River Song (Jun 9, 2011)

Kinzey said:


> *[Len Warholic]*
> 
> Len grimaced at Rika as he watched her, and commented "You know, you really shouldn't do that- or at least wear a sports bra first. There are alot of crazy robot-zombie-pedophiles in the world". He said this seriously, as if stating a textbook fact. "I'm sure that if you just sat down with me, you'd stay just as warm- or make me think just as many naughty thoughts, depending on what you're trying to do".
> 
> Considering her question, he said "Well, let's see...I managed to piss off one of the few girls who wasn't attracted to my stunning good looks- though, this was back _before _I met you".



*Rika*

"I know several diferent ways to castrate a man, actualy I only know one and it involves a blunt butter knife" she said dryly. She was quite bored, after meating the Fuzen bitch and the viper, normal people just didn't thrill her anymore. Her life was too mundane, too schedualed, too realistic.

She cartwheeled over to Len, laying backdown against the tree. "Do you know anything about the attacks on Iwa" she whispered, as if it was top secret information.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter nine: Not Ever*

“Hell no…”

Kei looked up at her brother who was looking at her, his strong red eyes made her weak and caused her to turn away from him a bit but then she looked back at him and he was looking up. Looking up at the sky that seemed to so close but at the same time. Everyone knew that it was out of reach and that one day when you do reach it, it’ll be the day you fly or more than likely die…

“I will never give up…” Kyo said as he smiled, “No matter how hard this challenge is, I am going to win and prove myself to that chick.”

Kei looked at her brother, she can feel the confidence and power radiating off of him, he looked at her

“Look at how far we made it.” Kyo said looking over the ledge, “We can’t turn back now even if we wanted to.”

Kei looked over the ledge and didn’t even realize how far up they came, Kei was looking at how far they had to go. Which seemed like only childs play as she was looking down, she couldn’t even see the ground anymore. 

Kyo got up and stretched, “Kei…When we get back to Fuzen…I am going to make mother eat those words and I am going drag Thalia back to Fuzen by her pretty little pony tail.” he smiled at the starry sky, “And I will do it with stride…Even if I fail and can’t get back up…I’ll have you right?”

Kei looked at Kyo who held his hand to her, she smiled weakly as she grabbed it and he pulled her up

“I wouldn’t expect less!” Kyo said, “Never will we give up! Never will we run away! We stay until we win! We will never quit!!”

Kei smiled, “What are you? A motivational speaker now?”

Kyo shook his head, “Nah… A big bro being there for his sister.”

Kei smiled as she looked at her brother, one thing that will never change about him would be the fact that no matter how many times she wants to give up, or stay down…

He would always be there for her


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 9, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was shaken awake by Vincent, "rise with the bats." Akina open her eyes as to get out of her comfortable postion that she was in. She moved anyway not telling what Vincent could do to her. Akina moved and followed Vincent to where they were going intill she got the ropes of this place. Meanwhile Re l kicked Hakro out of bed without saying anything at all. Spike open his eyes and mooned Re l. Re l did not noticed as her attention was on Hakro. "Geez woman, I am up already." "Hurry up we don't have all day for you lying in bed." Hakro got up and followed Re l out of the room as Spike followed behind his master. As he walked into the room he noticed Akina was there as well and her sensai as well. Re l crossed her arms, "We want to see how well you do but, we could not get you each a solo ,ission. You be working as a team once again" Vincent said.

Re l tossed them the scroll from within her jacket. Hakro caught it. Tough luck if you can't read the mission, I am not giving out luck to newer memebers." "We don't need it, just tell us how to get the hell of this place first." Akina did not need to tell her brother they were already gone. "Check the map to find the pool of blood then we go from there." Hakro sighed as he pukked out the map and found the place that Akina was talking about. They stop walking as they got to the underground lake of blood. Hakro unrolled thescrolled as he read it out loud. To him it did not make scense to him as Akina read it back in english then the horror written that included the mission.



> Mission: Tree of Sorrow
> Client: Yuki
> Rank: B
> Reward: (120,000 ryos) 15+3p
> Descrpition: There a tree up on the hill of my village, where everyone sorrows go and get turned into happiness. My village is the happiest village there is and anyone around there should know, but lately sorrow has been returning and it because the tree hasn't been watered. Can you go for me? And water the tree with this holy water? Be careful the sorrow had manifest it self into monsters that kill people. Please and thank you.



"Why does it sound like it was writing by a vampire, anyway it sounds like a awesome mission so far." Akina waiting for him and Spike to hurry up as Hakro rolled the scrolled back up. "Our first mission fri Horrorville come on." Hakro guessed she was excited too as he left the place with Akina and Spike to catch a train to this village or a car or whatever comes there way. They finally was going to leave Suna for awhile as this was in another country for now size the wind country.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter ten: Air*

Kei got to climbing first, they stayed on the ledged resting for about a minute before Kyo convinced her that they couldn’t stay there forever. Kei fingers were all healed and her wrist was back to working order, but Kyo was still worried about her. So he made her climb first so just in case she lost her footing he could easily catch her…

So they climbed again…

Kyo felt his arms stretched and his muscles getting stiffed, but he had to keep moving or they wouldn’t get no where but their death beds. Kyo watched as Kei began to crawl upwards and then finally pushed herself up, that meant they reached the top. He didn’t even care where that ledged headed but he reached up and he felt someone grab on his hand and help pull him up.

He tumbled on the ground before realizing that they made it to the top, he smiled weakly as his breathing gotten harder. Kei looked over him and he smiled at her, she placed his forehead on his and he could feel what she was trying to say and do with that simple motion…

“Wow you didn’t quit,” the familiar annoying voice called out to them, “As expected from the Kage little buggers.”

Kei laid in Kyo chest as she felt him trying to breath, hell she was struggling to, the higher they went the harder it was to breath. Kei looked at the woman who seemed to have no problem with the thin air, she almost looked like it didn’t effect her at all.

“So I guess you notice the thin air hmm?” she asked as she ate and apple, “Well it because of the atmosphere is also thin, so this where you will have to know when to conserve energy and how to much to release it.”

Kyo turned to her, “…Food…” 

Seiko smiled, “Not yet…you look like a bloody mess, here I’ll heal you with my wings!”

Soon a bright pink light, to Kei misfortune and eyes, began to take form of wings but then they broke making the sound of breaking glass. The shards of light fell down on them and Kei felt better instantly, she felt Kyo soon breathing relax…

Seiko got near her and placed a hand on her head, “You two can rest now…”

Kei felt her eyes lids get heavy and when she looked up at Seiko, she was just stroking the girl hair..

“So blue…Like your fathers…”

“Father….”

And the final words was uttered before Kei let herself sleep


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Eleven: Morning are the best
*
Kei nuzzled into her brother chest, the hot scent of cinnamon and spices made Kei relaxed, she then felt his strong arms wrap around hers. And she sighed in sweet blissful relief, but she then opened her eyes and saw that was indeed her brother.  And not the man she was dreaming about, Kei took note of how her brother red hair was more apparent now.

He must had really pushed himself…

The darkness of night was still apparent, Kei looked around the room, it was actually another dojo reminding of her mother at home. She heard something and turned her head to the pink haired lady smoking in the corner, her red eyes admiring the smoke before she turned and looked at Kei

“Yo Princess.” she smiled as she waved at her

Kei frowned, “Don’t call me that….”

Seiko smiled as she watched the smoke, “Okay okay, what cha want to be called?” Seiko asked

Kei moved from her brother, “Kei…” she looked at her hands, “Just Kei…”

Seiko smiled, “Okay Kei…Wanna go out? Your brother is still sleeping…”

Kei looked at her brother and smiled as he mumbled something before releasing Kei and turning around. Kei took this chance to get up and move to Seiko, Seiko smiled and got up as well and leaded her out on the dojo. The smell of smoke was strong but something about it made Kei take a deep breath of the smell. The smell that stuck to her clothes almost made Kei turn away or sniff deeper…

She knew if she had Durga on, she would have threw up or stayed miles away….

Seiko got to the edge of the ledge before looking at the starry sky, Kei stood beside of her as she felt the cold air…

So nice…

“I heard about your case.” Seiko finally said after a minute of silence, “About hunting down your friend and your cousin…”

Seiko looked down at Kei, who didn’t say anything but stared out at the vast mountain and then crunched down and held her knees.

“Its makes no difference if me and Kyo do it or some other angel.” Kei said as she looked down on the ground, “I met him…And I told him I was coming after him…I won’t back down and I can’t.”

Seiko looked at her, “Why?”

“Because I won’t be weak and say I can’t…There is no can’t in battle…There is only can.”

“AHHHHHH!!!!”

The sound of Kyo screaming made Kei jump but she ended up smiling

“Mornings…aren’t they the best?” Kei asked looking at the sunrise

“They sure are…They sure are..”
*
“HE FUCKING KISSED ME!!!”*

Seiko and Kei looked at each other and than laughed, sharing a blissful moment together


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len shivered at her description of what she could do to his privates, and pointed out "You know that's not a very good way to get on a guys good side".

"Iwa? I probably don't know any more than you do" He sighed, and then said critically "You know this was going to happen eventually. It's their fault for building their capital so far out into the wasteland".


----------



## Laix (Jun 9, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

*Tifa was surprised when Yata pulled out a ring. It was beautiful, with a silver base and bright, orange jewel. She took it in her hands, before reading the engravings. It seemed to be adressed to Milaki by another male, which made her smile.

"Thank you ... Yata. Thank you, a-alot! _Loads_ even! Thank you!" she chuffed as she slid it on her finger with a huge grin on her face. "Much better than anything Date has done ... and you're not even straight!"
*
Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 2: *_Gabriella, the angel of purity
_
Having finally finished the battle, Lyra let out a well-needed sigh of relief as blood and gold sparks rained down on the field.

"Videtur Lyra valuit in proelio Porro Archangelum f?cias genus. Aurea saltatrix stellarum Gabriella!" The man clapped his hands together as the golden gate begun to open again. Faint smoke slowly lifted to the sky as footsteps were heard. The flutter of wings soon brushed the smoke out the way, as Lyra could clearly see who her next target was.




"Ego archangelus idcirco stillabit Gabriella iudicabor vobiscum!!" she roared with a vibrato to her accent. She raised her sword with began to glow a light blue as gold sparkles danced around the tip. "Aqua Iudicium Dei!"

A small bubble of water formed at the tip, before turning into one around the size balloon. With a flick of the wrist, whips shot out from the bubble, spreading across the field while trapping Lyra in the battle ground.

"Oh, that's a fancy technique. Does it come with instructions?" she quipped as she waited for the technique to get started already. It was just a bunch of fancy water whips dancing around the place. She'd get a better show watching Kyo dance.

"Non nostro iudicio contemnunt? Golden aquae ax dimittimus!!" With her final scream, the water whips suddenly began crashing down towards Lyra like spikes. The girl swiftly acted, beginning to run to her left to avoid the attacks. However, the splash from the water was blinding her way, and it was just moments before she found herself impaled by one of the whips. Slammed to the ground, Lyra glanced to the woman ahead.

"This hurts ... for water!" she croaked as the water whip was still formed as it stood lodged in her arm. Seconds later, another went through her leg. She let out a scream of pain before realising she had to do something.


----------



## River Song (Jun 9, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki LT
> 
> *The moment they entered the forest Lyra could tell they was under a genjutsu. She could feel it. But before she could even announce it, Yata had dispersed the technique to reveal a handful of shinobi dressed in patterned black clothing.
> 
> ...



*Yata LT*

The two water dragons burst into a rain of ice cold water, it served to heighten their reflexes as the next attack came flying towards them. Thinking on his feet he jumped in front of Lyra, forcing chakra out of all the tekenetsu on the front of his body. The glass sheet served to cushion most of the blow but the remanding force behind it collided into yata’s arm. A loud crack resounding.

“Shit, I think it’s broken” he murmured under his breath. He did have a contingency plan for this kind of situation but it wasn’t exactly the best solution. He pushed his chakra into the broken arm, solidifying it into glass. Hard rigid glass making up the bone, while soft supple glass made up the muscles.

“I won’t be able to fight at full capacity until this is healed” he shouted at Lyra.


Kinzey said:


> *[Len]*
> 
> Len shivered at her description of what she could do to his privates, and pointed out "You know that's not a very good way to get on a guys good side".
> 
> "Iwa? I probably don't know any more than you do" He sighed, and then said critically "You know this was going to happen eventually. It's their fault for building their capital so far out into the wasteland".


*Rika*

"It’s supposed to be a defensive measure apparently. My father, god knows why, was assigned to spy on Iwa. The mission reports said that they were extremely tight packed and didn't leak out any secrets. I know the truth though, the bumbling fool got captured, and without even being threatened with torture he spilled information that only he, a member of the Hokage's advisors know. He doesn't advise of course, if he did we would all be dead right now, it’s simply an honorary position he gets for being a leader of a clan." she said playing with her hair.



Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic
> 
> *Tifa was surprised when Yata pulled out a ring. It was beautiful, with a silver base and bright, orange jewel. She took it in her hands, before reading the engravings. It seemed to be adressed to Milaki by another male, which made her smile.
> 
> "Thank you ... Yata. Thank you, a-alot! _Loads_ even! Thank you!" she chuffed as she slid it on her finger with a huge grin on her face. "Much better than anything Date has done ... and you're not even straight!"


*Yata LT*

"I'm very sorry but no matter how hard you try you can't grow a penis, I know it would solve your problems but it just doesn't work that way" he said jokingly, they could here the battle going on outside, he tried to ignore it.

"You still havent told me about the girl downstairs, the one that was on her period"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 9, 2011)

​
Date met Koji's roar with one of his own, his flames rocketing off of his arm.  The two boys' faces were contorted in scowls, teeth bared at each other like wild animals.  Date's eyes met Koji's and a vast spectrum of violent emotion went between them.  Rage, hatred, anger, power.  However Date didn't want Koji to die.  A warrior this worthy didn't come along very often.  His flames slowly began to die out and the stone encasing Koji's fist began to crack and split.  The grass around them began to ripple and bend away from them, and the rain was almost afraid to touch them, a vast majority of it turning to steam with the intensity of their chakra.

After what felt like an eternity they were blown apart by a strong outward force.  Date managed to stop before Koji could and he saw his opening.  "Haaaahhh!"  He cocked back his fists and flames erupted out of it, propelling him forward.  He spun in a circle as he advanced forward and was crouched when he was directly infront of Koji.  "Shoryuken!"  He aimed an upward uppercut, but Koji wasn't out of it just yet.  The Viper leaned back and planted a firm kick in Date's side, sending him rolling backward.  Date's Ikite Iru Hagane had become little more than a gauntlet, only covering his hand.  Koji gave a surge of will and managed to keep the stone on his fist as well.  They both rocketed forward and clashed fists with each other, causing Koji's Doton: Domu to rumble apart and Date's Ikite Iru Hagana to return to bracelet form.  They had expanded a lot of chakra.

Date was bent over in exhaustion, his arms hanging limply.  Koji reared back his fist and aimed a fierce punch to Date's head with a roar.  Date took the punch with his forehead, but stood his ground, before slamming a kick into Koji's jaw, knocking him into the ground.  Koji immediately forced himself up off the ground and the two boys ran toward each other.  Date aimed a punch with his right hand, which Koji blocked with his left, and Koji aimed a punch with his right hand which Date blocked with his own left.  They then reared their heads back and slammed them together, headbutting each other.  They both fell backwards away from each other, forehead bleeding from their hairline.

They immediately rolled back to their feet, their movements sluggish, tired.  Koji aimed a vicious right hook toward Date's face, but he gave a quick dash backward, before diving toward Koji with a strong Super Man Punch, which Koji sidestepped.  Koji landed a strong knee into Date's stomach, causing him to fall over.  However, Date rocketed right back up and tackled Koji to the ground, punching him several times in the face.  Koji almost fell into the embrace of unconsciousness, but managed to gather enough will to raise his foot and kick Date backwards.  They both got to their feet and rocketed toward each other.  Koji attempted to grab Date with a Bear Hug, but Date caught both of his arms.  He then pulled Koji close and rose his right knee into Koji's stomach.  Then his left.  Then his right again.  Finally he pushed Koji to the ground, who rolled over onto his back.  The white haired boy had his eyes closed and his breathing was slow.

Date was taking heavy breaths, his eyes completely glazed over.  He fell backwards and stared up at the clearing sky, his eyes closing.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed, the battle seemed to be over. It was extremely interesting though, but she didn't expect Koji to lose. It must of been because of Date's kekki genkai, his Sharingan, and due to that he won. A unfair advantage but an advantage none the less. She had to admit, it was a great battle, and she was unsure how she'd now fair up against Date. Koji was pretty amazing. She flicked her wrist and the seal glowed blue for a second and then turned transparent, allowing Koji and Date to be able to come back inside. Thalia yawned as she stretched, and then got out of bed.

Heading outside she thought back on her match with Date, he sure did get stronger since then, well either that or he was holding back. However she knew that both Date and Koji gave it their all in this match. She had to admit, she was a bit jealous that she couldn't have power like Date did, but it was fine, together her team was strong enough. Smiling as she approached Koji's body lying on the ground, she walked over and crouched saying:

"You lost Koji, I wasn't expecting that---but you were pretty good, that battle was amazing. So after you're healed up want to continue where we left off?"

She closed her eyes, not really caring for the condition of his wounds, knowing that he'd be healed eventually.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 9, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

He had been watching the battle from his room, keep a good distance. It would be a lie to say that it wasn't an entertaining battle. The insects infested inside of his body were being told to be restrained from wanting to eat the delicious chakra that the two were emitting. Besides, he didn't want to run low on his bug supply again. Not only that, but Koji would most likely be furious that he intervened.

As the battle finally came to a close, the Aburame left his room and stepped into the area where the rest of them were. His eyes looked over at the weakened shinobi laying down. It actually didn't matter who won or who lost to him, at least Koji was still alive. Tsugita walked over to them, clapping in a congratulatory fashion. 

"A well displayed competition, both of you. It was really a show to see. " The Aburame spoke with the same warm smile on his face. Then the clapping finally came to an end as he stood over both of them. Tsugita's eyes looked over the Uchiha,

"Sadly, Uchiha-san. You won the battle, but the war....not so much," At that time a swarm of chakra bugs began exiting from from the sleeves of Tsugita. Forming a collected disfigured mass behind him. This Uchiha was obviously from the Leaf village, the location where he is a missing nin from. If they were to leave him alive, he would most likely come back with reinforcements. This can't be left happening, thus Tsugita's answer is to kill the dangerous object, right here and right now.

"Sorry about this,"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 9, 2011)

Tsugita's bugs neared Date, threatening his life when there was a suddenly burst of inhuman chakra.  Purple energy surrounded Date and his hair turned a pearly white.  His skin had a slightly red hue and there were red streaks in his hair.  There was a flash and Date was on his feet, his face contorted into a deathly grimace.  His eyes were red, and the eyeballs were black.  His shirt had several rips in it and he pulled it off, tearing it to pieces.  His muscles were more well-defined, rippling under his skin.  He had seen his Grandfather using this jutsu and copied it with his eyes a while ago.

The Satsui no Hado.

He gave a powerful, bellowing roar, before vanishing and appearing directly infront of Tsugita.  "SHORYUKEN!"  He aimed an incredibly powerful spiraling uppercut to Tsugita's chest.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Twelve: Weapons*

After the morning breakfast, Kyo let the girls take a bath as he walked around the mountain top, it was nice. The fields full of grass and a huge tree was sticking out in the middle, it was nice.  The crisp blue skies seemed more in reach than anything, even the cloud almost seemed as they were touching the earth. Kyo sighed as he sat on the dojo…

He had to get stronger….

Faster…

Smarter…

He grasped his hand and then cursed a bit, but then his ears picked up the laughter of the girls coming after the bath. He turned his head and saw Kei and Seiko laughing at something. Probably this morning, when they were asking who he was kissing. He smiled a bit and looked at both of them. Kei changed into a T-shirt and shorts, she had blue tennis shoes on. The simple of things made her stand out, even the high pony tail made her cute.

“Oi oi!” Seiko called out appearing behind Kyo making him jump, “You with the sister complex, it time to train!”

Kyo growled, “I don’t have a sister complex!” 

Seiko laughed and Kei giggled, “Mmm! Here Phoenix Kyo.” 

Kyo turned to her and then caught the sword that she threw at him, she sat next to him on the dojo as she began to expect Durga. He also began to expect Phoenix Tail, by taking it out the blade. He got a soft cloth and began to rub the sides slightly. Seiko watched as Kei and Kyo expected their weapons

“Who taught you such care for your weapons?” she asked

Kyo looked at her, “Our uncle, Shin…” Kyo looked back down at his blade as he got some olive oil that he found in the house

“Yep…We don’t see him much, but when we do he always getting his ass kicked by our mother.” Kei smiled almost laughing, Kyo smirked at this simple fact

“Well…After you down…Lets start training!” Seiko said

Kyo looked lost as he was polishing his blade, “Sure…”

*Kei Aosuki LT
*
She pulled away and removed the flower from her ear as she began to lead him to the hide out. Her fingers made the little thing twirled, as on the outside she found it pretty and awe inspiring but on the inside. Such trival things couldn’t help her in battle. She sighed as she placed the thing back in her hair. Leading Iyashii to Paradiso….

She smiled gently, “Welcome…”she smiled, “To Hell…Please enjoy your stay…”

And with that two angels had came up behind Iyashii with cholaform napkins…

“If you live…”Kei said, “I _might_ grow to like you…”

And with that she turned away


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

At this moment she felt Tsugita was an idiot. She knew she had to keep their identity a secret but Date had run into them before, if he was going to leak information to Konoha he'd do it by now. Plus he wasn't that type of guy. Although she didn't realize Date still had so much fighting power left in him, she knew Tsugita wasn't much of a fighter, and if Date was still kicking, then he'd be screwed. She quickly lunged, jumping onto Tsugita, thus pushing him out of the way before he could get hit. However she wasn't quite as lucky.

She was hit a bit above her hip, making her roll across the battle field. She heard a bone crack, although she wasn't sure where it was, she couldn't feel it to say the least. Quickly standing up she yelled at Tsugita:

"You idiot! If he were to report information about us to Konoha then he would have done so long ago, since we met us long ago, but also..."

She sighed as she said this next part.

"Your pride, even though I will say it can get you killed---" 

She looked over at Koji

"Don't just throw it away. But by picking a fight with a weakened enemy that's what you have done, and that's why you would have been destined to lose. One who loses their pride entirly can not continue, as they have no more means to continue battling off of, all they have is nothing."

She then looked at Date smiling.

"However if you can't calm down now I'll be more than happy to finish what Koji started."

Hey electric blue eyes flickered in the sunlight, as she started to get a bit bloodlusted.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 9, 2011)

"GRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!" was Date's only response to what Thalia had said.  He planted his foot powerfully in the ground, causing dirt to fly up around him.  Purple chakra swirled around him, his body surging with this dark power.  He turned by his torso, preparing his body to go into a spin.  "Tatsumaki..."  He launched forward into a spin that was screaming with an unholy amount of speed.  "SENPUUKYAKU!"  Dust and dirt was swirling around him as he flew through the air toward Thalia at an incredible rate of speed.  His spinning kick was aimed at the side of Thalia's head, aiming to snap her neck.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 9, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame*

Unbelievable. 

That was the only thought that echoed in Tsugita's head as he saw Date stand to his feet. Even after witnessing with his own eyes, he knows the Uchiha shouldn't be standing. Not after the grueling battle that had just transpired not even three minutes ago. He dosen't need anything special to tell him that only danger is coming. There for he already moves into defense. Just then-

A body was knocked across the battlefield, yet it was his. His own body was pushed aside by the person that took the blow, Thalia. That wasn't it for her though, she was able to stand back up and even give Tsugita a lecture. The key thing that she said was 'pride'. That wasn't the type of thing that he needed, or wanted, that wasn't going to get him. The Aburame's smile only remained as he stood up and looked over at the girl

"Then Thalia-san, show me this nonsense called 'pride'. "

He spoke just before watching the Uchiha go after her.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Thirteen:  Face Myself
*
It only took them a few minutes before Kyo ad Kei began walking towards the training fields Seiko told them.  Kei smiled as she looked at the glistening Durga, it seemed to purr being all nice in clean.  Kei almost missed the smell of everything. The bright blue sky, the flowers and trees, everything had a sort of life. Kei looked at her brother and smiled..

He smiled back as he saw Seiko waving at them, he waved back and soon when he finally got closer to her, she took out the cig and threw it on the ground, stomping it out.

“Are you ready?” Seiko asked

Kyo smirked, “Who you are you asking?” 

Seiko smiled at how much pride Kyo carried in his little body,  but then she reached behind both of their heads and plucked out a hair. Kei didn’t do anything but rubbed the tingly spot and watched as Seiko began to do some hand signs and finally she threw the hair strains in the air, they glowed bright before taking a form and then landed back beside Seiko…

And Kyo eyes widen as he saw another Kyo and Kei Aosuki

“Ah! Well than spot on!” Seiko said as she played with the clones cheek, Kyo and Kyo didn’t take their eyes off each other one bit

“What..The Hell…?” Kyo asked

_“What the Hell?”_ the other Kyo repeated

“Oh my…A slight lag I see.” Seiko frowned, “I was never good at these clones…But check it little ones, you be fighting yourself!”

“Huh?” Kei asked
_“Huh?”_ Clone Kei repeated 

Kei turned sharply at the clone Kei and clone Kei returned the gesture…

“You heard me…You be fighting my little ones~”


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, but suddenly Date came at her, and he did so at an amazing speed. She barley had time to react, he definitely was faster than her. She didn't have time to dodge this attack, she had to try out this new technique. She opened her eyes widely and right before Date her the jutsu had activated. A lightning like wall flew out from in front of her, repulsing him away from her. It sent Date flying back, but Thalia was fazed out for a second, she didn't know what would have happened if she hadn't used that jutsu then and there. Although the thing was, it excited her. She started to chuckle as both her hands sparked with electricity. 

She looked at Date, now with a bit of killing intent in her eyes, he had brought Koji down, but that didn't mean that he would bring Thalia down, no not by a long shot. She smiled a bit of a wicked smile laughing, and then stared her opponent down, wanting to kill him, for one, doing what he had done to Koji, and two, for challenging her. She threw one of the lightning balls in her hands towards Koji while keeping a hold of the other one. Her eyes sparked once again, she was prepared for anything he was going to do.

*[Thalia/LT]*

*"Thank you for your purchase ma'am."*

"Yeah no problem. I love it."

She smiled as she admired her new weapon. It was shaped a bit strangely, but she liked it, it fit her perfectly. Lightning sparked between the tip of the can to the bottom of the semi circle. She turned as her golden cane turned into a puff of smoke and disappeared, leaving just a simple scroll in her hand. She put the scroll into her pocket, for if she ever needed to replace her weapon she'd have a backup just in case. She walked back into the forest that was near Konoha. She then jumped up into a tree, knowing a certain someone would pass by eventually.

She had now been waiting for Koji for a while now. She knew he was heading to Kumogakure, he couldn't keep things hidden from her. She sat up in a tree, awaiting for him to pass through, so she could go surprise him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 9, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro was happy to get out of Re l's sight and guidance at the moment. Akina was happy to get some training done with their Vincent before leaving Horrorville. "So our mission is in land of fire, as usual we will see how intersting this mission get for you Hakro or for us." "We are on a stupid train for a few hours, let's get some more rest or play cards or something." "I rather sleep and eat something at the moment." Hakro stomache rumble as he did not eat anything since the other day. He took out some food as eat ate it and share his food with Spike. Akina was already asleep. He curled up as well to get some more sleep as well.

As the train whistle for their stop, Akina, Spike and Hakro woke up. Hakro looked around as the rest of the passagerns looked normal to him. Akina nor Spike smelled anything different. As the lights in the train flicker several times. As the conducted and he had a annoucment. "We are having some difficulties, please bare with us for the trouble that we are having." The train made a stop at a station for people to get on or off. Everyone on the train heard a scream from the front of the train and a few gun shots. Hakro, Akina and Spike jumped out of their seats and ran to the front of the train. As they got to the front they were ambushed by zombies.

"Should we killed them?" Akina punched them away. "You can't kill a zombie, we need to get the rest of the people out here before they get infected as well." "Someone havee to drive the train out here now." Akina, Hakro and Spike heard the train start up and left the station running over zombies on the way as some hung on as the people fight to knock them off and leave them behind. Hakro, Akina and Spike was feeling changes in their bodies as they were effected as they kept fighting back zombies and till they made their escape. "I think we are being effected as well as long we stay in this town." "I doubt we find our client now but we figuer out where the only water is and where the tree is at too." They think of a plan before descovering what other creatures that they will find.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Thirteen:  Not Me

Kei and Kyo didn’t complain at all as Seiko moved out of their way and made them face their clones. Clone Kei looked the same as Kei, hell even the body language screamed Kei for a minute. They repeated everything they said or ever do. Even clone Kyo as copying the same look as Kyo, but that didn’t men anything to the actually Kyo..

It was just another reason to fight harder…

“Okay kiddies!” Seiko said, “Get ready….Get set….*GO FUCKING INSANE AND KILL EACH OTHER!?”
*
Kei and clone Kei turned to Seiko, “*What!?”* they yelled at the same time, but that is when a barrage of wires came raining out of the sky and both Kei and Kyo dodged.  Kyo cursed as he looked at the clone, he even had the same weapon! The two wires began to try to keep each other at bay, but soon Kyo saw a way to get though

And so did the clone…

Wire ripped though the both of them and Kyo eyes widen as he felt the wires enter his body, but he looked at his clone. Kyo retracted the wires and so did the clone, shit! The clone had taken the same damage but it got up faster. Kyo struggled to get up and launched wires at the clone, but the clone just smirked and pulled out his blade…

No matter how many wires Kyo shot, the clone just cutted…

“Kyo!” Kei yelled grabbing his attention, “My clone!! Watch out!”

Kyo eyes widen when he turned his back to see Kei…Or clone Kei....Or who ever the fuck it was!

“Kyo…I am not a clone….” Kei said as she looked up at Kyo,

“Kei…?”

“Kyo!! STRIKE HER DOWN!!! THAT’S NOT ME!!” The other Kei yelled, she was hogged tied by Durga claws

Kyo looked at the other Kei and then at the Kei in front of him..

“Brother…” Kei in front of him almost whimpered, “I am sorry…”

“Huh?!” Kyo said but he instantly felt the blade puncture his body and appearing in front of him, blood began to drip down

“KYO!!!!” Kei yelled


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 9, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She smiled and wondered what these two were doing. They were wondering around in a forest, probably on some mission or something, who knows. She was afraid if she were to tell them her name it may come back and bite her, because what if Fuzen were to tell them that Thalia's a missing shinobi? If they find that out wouldn't they be after her also? Well who wasn't? With that in mind she decided to say her name.
> 
> ...



*Darius LT-Mission*

He went a little wide eyed at her statement or rather question. He knew who they were but was this a trap? Was this a test to see if you had any bad thoughts. He did and was sure his sister did too but to reveal them like that might be what they want. Well he would just keep his mouth shut maybe a nod which was what he decided on towads the end. His sister though looked like she was deciding what to say.

*Diana LT-Mission*

Dian thought whether she should answer that. She didn't sense anything bad directed at them from her. Bad yes but not at them and that was fine with her so she decided to talk.
"Yes we know of them infact i can say we both despise them and that family for what they have put us through." she said not caring tto hide her thoughts. Darius looked at her glaring but she ignoring him. She did not feel telling her this was bad.

"Why do you ask?"



Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> During the sand storm Hakro and Spike switched places, as the dust cleared he had a bleeding Spike. Diana had to guessed again. A white smoke happen while Diana was holding Spike. Spike became Hakro and Hakro that was standing a few feet away from Diana. Hakro chocked up his sword, before the sandstom he swallow it. He stabed Diana with the sword by using his jaws to hold the tilt. "Another KO, I get you to a doctor. Don't worry about your dressed it will still be 100% Kiri." Hakro sighed and looked at the mess. He picked Diana up as he took her to the hospital for doctors to heal her. In his request he wanted the dress she was wearing and told the doctors the reason. He sat down in the lobby to start sewing up the dress. He open his ba to puull out a sewing kit with the kiri symbol on it it was also used for other medcial products as well.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana was waking up to see lights above her though it was not sunlight. She was in a building. What happened? She then realized what di and sat up. She looked around and saw she was wearing other clothes. Where was her precious dress? She looked around but found nothing. Was it thrown away? Doctors did that when they were bloody. She narrowed here eyes. Her hair rose as she was getting angry.
"Where is my dress!!" she screamed.

*Darius*

Darius sat there. Did he have any love stories? Nope. Violet looked at him. Of coarse he wouldn't have any yet he did not realize one was happening to him now. She sighed as she shook her head at the innocence of youth.
"Yes i had a love before." she started. "I could say were were very much in love. Infact i knew for a fact that he would propose to me. It was the big rumor back then in the Mist though i knew it was the truth but like everything in Kiri and the village itself, destruction sadness follows all good." she said as she looked at the sky. "But something happened. One day he went missing after going to a mission. It was not until days that he came back. He seemed odd but after days i dismissed it. One day though as i walked around the village scouting it i saw him. He approached me with a smile on his face so my gaurd was down." she said as a tear slid down her cheek. 
"Upon an embrace he plunged a dagger into my heart. Not just any but the scared Dagger of Sealing capable of sealing even the Nine Tails. Upon doing that i slipped from unconcious as i was sealed with it. Then i awoke where i am now in this time. " she said sadly. Darius looked at her. This story had to be a lie right?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Thalia/Making a Deal LT]*

Smiling now she gladly said:

"Well then I have a offer to make with you."

She jumped from her tree and landed right next to Diana, whispering in her ear:

"I may need you one day, and since you hate them that's good. It'll be good, as I don't particularly like them either. So if I need you to help me against them then I'll send a red flare in the sky. If you see it spell out "TWS" then that means it's me calling for you. Come, with this guy if you want to, then we can take them down together."

Without waiting for a reply she swiftly jumped away, confident that she'd agree to the plan anyways.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Fourteen: Kei’s Rage*

Kyo looked down as he felt his body being punctured, the blood dripped and glistened in the morning sun. Kyo felt one of his organs fail and he then threw up blood as the clone began to retract it. Kyo eyes widen as he felt his legs getting heavy, he fell down, and soon he couldn’t even hear Kei constant screams. 

“Damn…Already?” Seiko cursed as she watched Kyo fall to the ground, he only lasted five minutes in battle before dropping his guard and getting stabbed.

“Kyo!!!” Kei screamed, snapping Seiko out of her thoughts, “Kyo!!!”

Kei struggled with her ties but all were in vain as she felt the wires cutting in her skin, but then the clone Durga released her. And Kei felt instant relief but she soon turned over and went over to her rother who was still laying in the ground. She gently placed his head on her lap as she expected the wound…

But she was no medic…

“Damn…Damn” Kei cursed at herself as she heard her brothers shallow breathing, she held her brother close. Not being able to do anything was the worst feeling in the world and right about now Kei felt it as she held and slowly rocked her brother.

She looked up at Seiko who were praising the clones instead of tending to her brothers wounds..

How could she?
How could she do this to the only person who cared for her?

Kei felt a bubbling sensation in the pit of her stomach, the only person who helped her pulled out a lose tooth when mother was to busy. The person who cared for her and even stayed up with her when she had night mares and cooed her to sleep. Kei had hot tears streaming down her face as she began to growl…Durga began to spark up…..

“Well let me tend to the kid and----” Seiko began

*“RAWWWWWWWWR!!!” *a spark of light passed Seiko and when she turned around Kei had already pinned down her clone and slammed her head into a rock, everything was almost in slow mo. The shock in clone Kyo face and the shock of clone Kei face as her nose broke and the rock began to crush due to impact. Seiko watched as the girl turned to the clone Kyo and proceeded to launch an attack

*“AHHH!!!!” *Kei screamed at the top of her lungs

Her slit eyes and the fangs that began to grow from her mouth….

She was merging with Durga

_*“GARRRR!!!!!” *_Kei yelled


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 9, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro looked at Akina as she was some sort of winged gothic creature. Spike growled as him and Hakro felled to the floor as Spike turned into a bigger wolf and Hakro became a werewolf. Akina moved her wings on her back as Hakro and Spike howled loud and clearly. "We become normal again, where to start to find that holy water."  "I think we should start by a temple or some sort of garden." Akina was thinking that Hakro had not let go of his human self just yet as he could still speak normal for now before it is too late. "Let's get going before we get wost then the situation can get."

Hakro growled at Akina and Spike as they left the inside of the zombie train ride. Akina nor Hakro did not know the town they should fight for their lives while dealy monster are after him or after the holy water. "We are going to be attack again they are coming in fast this time, I can smelled them and Spike does too." Spike growled as Akina could not stand her wings on her back as she tried to fly but what good would it do of being bling would just fly into whatever that was coming. "Do you know what is coming Hakro or just get ready to fight. If we fight them we may hurt the people of this city and there will be no one at all." "Actual I was thinking of hurting them anyway, they can't die anyway at the moment set for the shapshifters and were wolves."

"Tough way f getting rid of the enemy." A howl in the distance caught Akina's attention and shut Hakro and Spike up for them not to howl back. The other were wolves already smelled them as other creaters came flying from the sky. Akina onsheath her swords to knock out some of the flying monsters as Hakro and Spike could handle the were wolves at the moment. Hakro pulled his own weapons as the scen change as it started to thunder and lightning but no rain at all and Hakro, Spike and Akin a would just think on their feet for awhile till every reature that was surrounding them fallen to the ground.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro finished sewing up the dress as he heard Diana screamed where is my dress. Hakro could laugh but he started to cough up blood. Spike was worry about him after he throw up his own sword. He open the door to Diana's room after putting away the box back into his bag. He throw the dress on the other bed iin the room. He spit out blood before speaking. "Here is your, just take it to the dry cleaners." He pulled out 200 ryo for her and put it on the nightstand. Then he pushed a button somewhere for a doctor to come check him out. A doctor came in quick to examine Hakro and treat his own wounds.

*Akina Ezel *

"What a sad story about two lovers betraying each other. I want to fall in love with a guy you would not betray me at all. It sound similar to some of my family members. They always end up dead because of misjudjment of their true love. One day I find that love of my or maybe I already had." She was wondering when Daris would show it but that would take time I keep saying to myself and is the best wait ever for it. "Your story is real, maybe you can get a second chance at love Violet, who never know." She was already in a love story but only short memories would grow into longer ones each and every second.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Fifth teen: Never Fight Alone*

Where Durga began was apparent with Kei right hand having the hugest and sharpest claws, but where it ended it didn’t seem to be so clear. Kei didn’t even care as she felt the thrill of the battle, the violent heart beat of her heart. And Durga calm senses guiding her to her target.  Her anger fed Durga and in return Durga fed her, it comfort the raging child that was inside and let it release all it anger out on the clone before her. She saw everything, each movement, each blood splatter that came out of his mouth when she punched him..

She even saw the wires more clearly than ever…

“Shit…” she heard Seiko said

Almost if she was surprised at Kei, but that didn’t make Kei turn around and smile in confidence. No, it made her want to slam the head in of the clone that harmed her brother! Then her clone came out of no where and slammed her on the ground, Kei felt something crack but her eyes widen as she just turned around and bit into the girls arm!

_“Ah!!” _the clone screamed as Kei fangs pierced the skin and a spray of blood filled Kei mouth, Kei finally let go and slammed her fist into the clone face, but then as she was pounding the clone face in her brother clone caught her fist with his sword wires… Kei snapped at him and quickly got off the girl, she began to rush at him

But then the wires wrapped around her neck, slamming her down to the ground…

_*“GARR!!!!”*_ Kei yelled  as she felt her arms and legs being wrapped around, she struggled and struggled but the wires dug deeper into her skin causing her to bleed, but Kei didn’t feel anything…Just rage…Just pure rage…

Soon Kei burst into flames

“Ah! Shit! I didn’t say kill her!!!” Seiko said

_“But…That’s not me…” _the clone said looking at his owner, but then the charging flames rushed at him, the clone nulled the flames but when he did, Kei grabbed his arm and pulled it towards her causing the clones body to pull towards her

Kei opened up her mouth and dug her fangs into the clones neck…

The blood sprayed everywhere as Kei bit harder, soon the clones eyes rolled back

“Kei nor me…Fight alone…”a voiced cause Seiko to jump, she looked to her side and Kyo killed the Kei clone, his sword pierced right though her head

“You- You- Your Alive??” Seiko said

Kyo smiled, “Of course Kei healed me…”


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Kumokagure and Firefly_

_Kukukukukuku_

_Kukukukukuku_

Koji eyes felt like they had the weight of a world on top of them. His body felt like it was ran over by a train from his fight with Date. He was halfway between consciousness and some kind of dream state. He felt so faint, his body had been through the ringer. The fight he had just been in was brilliant, he didn't like Date but he respected the hell out of his abilities. Koji began to drift away as a smile crept on his face, he closed his eyes.

_"Kumogakure"_ 

He heard them whisper, no it wasn't them it was him talking to himself except he wasn't in control of his lips. Even his thoughts felt like they were being invaded. 

_"Rest up you venomous little monster. You're presence is being requested in Kumokagure.""_Koji knew this voice. It wasn't like the ones that usually spoke to him, no it was Sieferoth but why could he hear it? His eyes sprang open. Over him was Hotaru, the mad scientist of Shouri, his teammate.


"It looks like the Firefly must come to the aid of the serpent. How ironic is it how someone so mighty can be at my feet. I will heal you but remember you are indebted to me for this."Hotaru got Koji by the collar and began to drag him to the house to attend to his wounds. He turned back shaking his head as Thalia and Tsugita engaged Date.

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji decided he was going to make camp in the forest after his little adventure with Kyo. Of course that mutt had to get the last word in and left with an insult, but at the same time Koji was glad he got through to him. There would be hell to pay for it later, but Kyo needed to be able to do what he does best, which was watch Kei's back. Koji doubled back to the forest on the outskirts of Konoha. It was going to be night soon and he didn't want to run into the task force looking for him. They knew where he was going but they didn't quite know when to expect, the element of surprise was on his side.

The thing was that Koji also had a bad sense of direction for the most part. He would usually depend on them to lead him, and they told him to double back. He rationalized listening to voices in his head by seeing the logic of their internal dispute with him. 

Koji ran through the forest unbeknownst to him Thalia was a little bit up ahead in a tree waiting to surprise him as he passed through.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She sat there in the tree, getting pretty bored, watching the sky, until she heard something in the distance. She could see dust kicking up into the air up ahead, and knew who that could be. She jumped down from the tree, knowing that if it were really him he'd speed by from the time he'd be in sight. Landing on the ground she looked forward and smiled, her guess has been correct.

"Hey Koji, where do you think you're going without me? You don't expect to ditch me that easily now do you?"

She was confident he'd stop before running into her, or else he'd just fall on top of her. She wasn't opposed to either ending.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She sat there in the tree, getting pretty bored, watching the sky, until she heard something in the distance. She could see dust kicking up into the air up ahead, and knew who that could be. She jumped down from the tree, knowing that if it were really him he'd speed by from the time he'd be in sight. Landing on the ground she looked forward and smiled, her guess has been correct.
> 
> ...



*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji was trying to think about the events going on around him. He had seen Kei and Kyo both, electing to share nothing with Kei but a fraction of what he knew with Kyo. The fact he was being a hypocrite by trying to protect her while withholding key information was sort of bothering him a little.

People should do whatever they want shouldn't they?

He wondered aloud lost in his thoughts. He prided himself on his sharp senses but he failed to see the thin dark-haired girl drop down from a tree and in front of him. 

"Hey Koji, where do you think you're going without me? You don't expect to ditch me that easily now do you?"

Before he knew it he crashed into her, he instinctively grabbed whatever he crashed into and drove it into the ground. He was taller and heavier than her so he had no problem bringing her down with him. He looked down trapping her body against the ground with his own.

"Holy fucking Kishi Thalia, what the hell are you doing jumping in front of me like that!!! I was going to start unloading on you!!He looked down his face full of rage at her intrusion. He noticed how close they were, more specifically how close her face was to his. He began to blush as he scrambled to his feet.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 9, 2011)

Date slammed his feet into the ground, not allowing her jutsu to blow him back as far as she might have hoped.  The pain didn't even register on his skin from her lightning technique.  He gave a roar and the purple aura came back in full effect, before he stomped his foot in the ground.  The purple aura burned with red at the edges of it and his power was slowly rising.  He gave a mighty bellow.  His clenched teeth slowly parted and his voice rumbled out.  It was deeper and rougher, darker than it usually is.  "Th...alia... Warhol...ic...  I... WILL...  KILL YOU!"  He vanished from sight completely, leaping powerfully into the air.  His fist was coated in steel and burning with a strange, purple fire as he rocketed down toward Thalia, aiming to smash her into nothingness.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She watched as Date wasn't even fazed, what the hell was going on with him? The chakra around him started to become thicker as well. It was---strange, but it looked insanely powerful. He muttered that he would kill her, but she knew he knew that it was impossible to kill her, she wondered what he had meant. Or maybe he had completely just lost his mind. Who knows. But before he lightning grenade that she threw exploded he suddenly he disappeared. A few short seconds after he disappeared the grenade exploded. She didn't have any idea where he went but she smelt a strange smell coming from the air. She looked up, his hand was covered in burning steel, that must of been it.

She was barley able to manage it but before he plunged into her she rolled out of the way, however not leaving nothing there. To boost herself away in time she used her lightning repulsion jutsu on the ground to send her rolling fast, but at the same time she put her lightning sticky grenade on the ground from where she was last standing. Once Date would hit that it'd explode, and surly he'd at least get _some_ damage from that.

*[Thalia/LT]*

As she though, he crashed right into her and down on the ground they went. With a loud thud she hit her head and, normally would have winced at the pain, but she has been trying to accept pain, and that would be the first step into turning it into pleasure. However before she could continue this thought process she opened her eyes and noticed Koji's face was right there. Her face turned a bright red, they were really this close to each other, she couldn't stand it, she felt like she was going to explode!

He yelled at her, but then, due to her luck, Koji got off of her, giving her a bit of relief. Although if her heart had a pulse it would be beating as fast as drummer playing the drums with 360ith notes. Slowly getting to her feet she didn't look towards his face, doing so may make her look to nervous, to weak. She looked away and simply stated:

"Th-thh-that doesn't matter right now, I'd live through it anyways. Besides, how else would I get your attention?"

She then looked back at him, with a annoyed expression.

"Anyways---You're heading to Kumogakure right? We should get going, it's a bit of a distance from here."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 10, 2011)

Date's fist connected with the grenade and a violent explosion filled the air with a brilliant light.  A resounding boom shook through the forest and threw up a smoke screen.  It slowly cleared, showing Date standing there.  He had burns covering his body, all over his chest and left arm.  He gave a roar and stomped his right foot on the ground, before launching off of it, his speed blistering.  When he got near Thalia he immediately ducked low to the ground, crouching and coiling his muscles tightly.  "SHORYUKEN!"  He aimed the famous spiraling uppercut to her chin, his body radiating the purple and red aura, making the very air itself heavy and laden with the pressure of his dark chakra.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji noticed how she wouldn't look at him after he got to his feet. It was a bit more awkward now than it was before. Considering how close they had been before Date interrupted them and what they admitted to each other previously. They weren't really the two best when it came to dealing with relationships and that was putting it nicely. Koji didn't say anything for a moment knowing Thalia would, because she had an opinion on everything. He thought she was such a typical girl always squawking. She looked away from him, not allowing him to see the look on her face.

She then looked back at him, with a annoyed expression.

"Anyways---You're heading to Kumogakure right? We should get going, it's a bit of a distance from here."[/QUOTE]

Koji raised an eyebrow as she said the word "we". What the hell was this girl trying to play at. 

"The rest of those losers don't understand the meaning of don't tell Thalia do they... And what the hell do you mean we? I'm going to Kumo and you're going back home."He was protesting her coming but a large part of him didn't really mind the company. At the same time he also wondered what Sieferoth would do when he saw Thalia.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She watched as he was badly burned from the explosive, but he still wasn't fazed. No, this wasn't Date anymore, this was some monster. No one would be able to take a direct hit like that and be able to act like nothing happened, despite the obvious exterior damages. She tried to get up in time to dodge his next attack, but he was fast, not even a bit slowed down. He upperclut her chin, sending her flying.

The weight of the attack however, it was heavy. It almost snapped her head right off her head. As she flew back into a tree she crashed hard. Her neck bleeding out, she couldn't stop the flow. She grunted, he got her. She stood up and smiled, she was in a situation like this before, and she knew Date was strong, but he had to have breaking point. She backed up to the tree and made a few handseals, and blood continued to drip down from her neck down onto the ground, but now she didn't care, she was actually now getting serious. She prepared for his next attack, knowing he'd be coming in fast.

*[Thalia/LT]*

She sighed, he was always like this.

"Why the hell are you always like this Koji! I don't care if you don't want me to go, I'm going with you whether you like it or not! There's no way you can stop me, I'm going to go so that's the end of that conversation!"

She grunted as she turned away, clearly annoyed at him. Her eyes drooped a little as they looked towards the ground, and she softly said:

"Hey Koji---I can tell...you're hiding something, you've always been. You've been keeping me out, going out on your own all of the time. I always wonder where you go, but, you do seem to go to Kumogakure a lot. It's like there's something about that place that you have to keep secret from me---but just know you can tell me anything. I won't judge you. Hell I'm part of a blood thirsty cult, I can't judge anything. So, I've told you a lot of things that are rather private, most, if not all, of my secrets...but you've been keeping me out---so"

She walked over towards Koji, giving him a hug, not letting him get away.

"So please, just tell me---whatever this is that you feel you can't. I'm here for you Koji---you know that. I only want what's for your best interests, so please don't keep me out of your life."

She tightened her hold on him, trying to both confine and comfort him.


----------



## Laix (Jun 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 2: *_Gabriella, the angel of purity
_
Lyra struggled to pull the whip out as the water mixing with her tissue stung like _hell_. She could see the girl slowly walking towards her, dragging her icy-blue sword behind her. 

"Vides? Vides iudicium Angeli?!" She yelled before smashing her sword down on Lyra. The girl acted fast, catching it with her feet before beginning to spin her legs around. She used the sword wedged between her feet to slice the water whips away, before attempting to stab Gabriella in the face. However, she was even faster.


"Olympus Vincula!!" Gabriella released a chain from her hand, which wrapped around Lyra's neck. She began pulling on it, tightening it's grip. 

"G-Get off me!" she choked as she clutched on to the chain, trying to yank it away. 

"Sentio catenae sancta missa iudicium!?" Gabriella had rage in her neon blue eyes as she yanked harder and harder on the chains. Now, Lyra was struggling to breathe and could barely talk. But as Gabriella got closer, she could tell it was like a clock on her life. Once the angel was at her face, she'd be gone. She had to think fast ...
*
Lyra Murasaki*
_Siren_

Lyra let out a sigh of relief as Yata had created a sheet of glass that protected them against the attacks, but he seemed to have broken his arm. Even Lyra heard that crunch.

"Shit, I think it's broken," he murmured under his breath as Lyra clawed her face in fustration. "I won't be able to fight at full capacity until this is healed!"

"Okay, okay! Take the princess and go! I'll handle them all!" she yelled as she slammed her hands together. "Dirty motherfu-"

Before she could even finish her sentence, the surroundings began to twist and morph into a beautiful field. Lyra, Yata and the princess were gone, while the men were left wandering.

"Genjutsu? Tch, not too shabby. Genjutsu: Re-" The man was stopped by the appearance of a beautiful woman. Her long, silky blonde hair shined in the wind as her pearly white dress slowly traced the floor. Her skin was perfect, with not a single mark in sight. Her eyes were deep, and could easily lose any man. The men slowly began to walk to her, wishing to touch such beauty.

"Like *HELL!!*" Lyra's voice was heard as the siren tossed a red lavender. Once it hit, small explosions echoed past them before combining into a large one which easily killed them all. 

With the genjutsu now gone, Lyra collasped to the ground to catch her breath. It had been a long time since she used that, and even now it was hard playing the siren. 

*Tifa Warholic*
_Idiot + idiot does not make a genius._

"Eww, I don't want to grow that! Those hairy things are nasty!" she made a sick face jokingly before punching him lightly on the arm---perhaps harder than she would've liked or noticed.

"Now, the girl downstairs is my sister, Thalia. She's a really nice person, so I'd rather you didn't just say she was on her 'period'. That's a really tough time for us!" Tifa couldn't help but laugh at the end, but her smile faltered as she heard screams and war cries from outside. What was this? The movie _600_?

"Let me just go and see if their over ... I'm sure Date has a good meaning about it. I did overreact a little bit," she mumbled before walking out her room and heading down the stairs. Once she was outside however, she was horrified at what she saw.

Date, angry and full of rage battling against---

Thalia.

Her sister.

Her _own bloody sister_.

"*What. The. HEEEEELLL!? DATE YOU friend! WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING AT!? AND YOU TOO THALIA!?*"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Truth_

"Why the hell are you always like this Koji! I don't care if you don't want me to go, I'm going with you whether you like it or not! There's no way you can stop me, I'm going to go so that's the end of that conversation!"

She was always like this way too stubborn and strong willed. Once she had an idea in her head their was no getting her to go against it. He wasn't oppose to the company but he knew no good would come of her going with him. Kei and Kyo would be on their tails with god knows who else and on top of that he had to meet Sieferoth apparently. Bringing Thalia with him for that was not what he wanted at all because the fact is he didn't know what Sieferoth would do, but if it backed him into a corner then Koji didn't want to know what the man would do. Memories of the forest when he unleashed meteor on him made him shudder. That thing was strong enough to level a whole city block, it was almost as powerful as a nuke for christs sake. But the fact was Thalia was immortal though, he could use her if things really got bad. As he was about to just agree she blindsided him as her whole entire demeanor changed and her eyes drifted down to the ground. Koji knew nothing good happened when she got like this.

"Hey Koji---I can tell...you're hiding something, you've always been. You've been keeping me out, going out on your own all of the time. I always wonder where you go, but, you do seem to go to Kumogakure a lot. It's like there's something about that place that you have to keep secret from me---but just know you can tell me anything. I won't judge you. Hell I'm part of a blood thirsty cult, I can't judge anything. So, I've told you a lot of things that are rather private, most, if not all, of my secrets...but you've been keeping me out---so"

She walked over towards Koji, giving him a hug, not letting him get away. He wanted to shrink away from her and just sort of disappear. She was calling him out on how shady and unforthcoming he had been with details about himself. She was right, when they met Nazo he expected her to be completely open with him and he gave her nothing in return. He was selfish by nature but being confronted by it and being this close to her. He didn't know what to do, he was just a kid. This was too much for him.

"So please, just tell me---whatever this is that you feel you can't. I'm here for you Koji---you know that. I only want what's for your best interests, so please don't keep me out of your life."

He was losing it, he had been keeping secrets from everyone for a long time. Acting as if he joined Shouri to further a goal when in fact he was ordered to, and the secret he held for even longer than that. He had only ever told that girl Rika about the voices, but now that it was out he could feel himself at ease with what he was about to do. Knowing he had let some of it out before would help him now.

"You know I could say none of this is your business but that would just be another lie... You're right I have been keeping things from you. I've been alone my entire life and i've grown up Mugenshi. We're taught that to depend on others is wrong. We may live together but we all die alone."He wanted to wrap his arms around her and hug her, but he actually felt too vulnerable. The contact and warmth of another person trying to pry open things he had held in for quite some time was too much for him.

"I don't quite understand everything going on... Since I was a kid I could hear things. I hear voices in my head. They counsel me, they understand things, they talk to me. They tell me things I'll do and they show me thing that I'll do. They talk to me and they basically never stop. They've made me do things, no they didn't make me I listen to them. I killed my parents and many more people because of them. I'm not the only one that hears them either. Their are others in my clan and we're called Kuraihoshi. The other Kuraihoshi are planning something and they forced me to join Shouri. They said they would kill Kei if I didn't listen. I was ordered to be your sword and shield because you are some kind of prophet or harbinger of the Lord. I'm going to Kumo to meet with one of them. I think he'll be there, I think he got into my mind somehow. Probably because we can both hear them." Koji felt like a massive weight was lifted off of him. Thalia was the first person who he ever really told about them, well the first person that knew him atleast.

"The man I'm meeting, Sieferoth, he is really strong Thalia. He wants you and I'm not trying to march over there to hand you over. I...won't.... I care about you too much to let him hurt you.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Marta Fuyibayashi*

*Return to "The World" Part I*












The white glowing moon that stood above the village of Fuzen, shinning upon the young Uchiha boy and his best friend. They both were on laying on the flowery fields of Fuzen while they look upon the star-filled sky. The moon was full, the breeze was cool and relaxing, a comforting silence. It was like sleeping in the fields of heaven, where peace would roam the land, a utopia, a place where no hatred could be found. This would be the perfect place for peace, yet, fight hatred is an impossible task. A task that cannot be achieved, yet this Uchiha boy fight to end that very hatred.

"How?" Murmured the boy... What was running through his mind was the very thought of how he would accomplish such an  impossible task.

"As you know the task is impossible" The young lady that lay next to him and this flowery plains.

"It's impossible, and you know it Ikuto. You cannot fight hatred, with hatred. As long as humanity fights we cannot accomplish that task"

"..."

"Yet you still look for a way..."

"As an Uchiha... no, as a human being. I want humans to live in peace, to not hate each other, but I myself cannot accomplish this. Because I hold hatred."

"But... You still look for a way."

"Yes, I can't just give up. Hearts are easily manipulated to evil, and yet the could be touched to reach their good sides."

As he placed his hands on the grassy, flowery plain he slowly push himself up until he was sitting still. His gaze moved towards the eyes of his friend, Marta and met. As his eyes slightly dulled,he offer his hand and lifted the girl up, both sitting besides each other.

"Ikuto, you though about this for quite awhile now. Do you really wish to get strength, or power?"

"I truly want to obtain power, but my character or... characters. Will abuse that power. My Alter self cannot take the better of me, yet my better self can. I want a world in where I am able to step into a boundary of good, not evil. Yet, I am able to cross that road if it mean making my love happy."   

Marta stood up, her hand behind her back and she slightly walked forwards and looked up at the moon, she gave a warm smile, for a moment only the silence of the plains lingered, the wind blowing... Her gaze fell and she said.

"Let's go back."

"Alright."

"...To the world."

"Huh?"

"You want power, and there is where you will obtain it."

"Truly?"

She nodded in agreement. Ikuto slowly lowered his gaze and was lost withing his thoughts. His mind, his hearts. the wind blew his hair back and forwards. He soon opened his eyes revealing them both as green. And he said.

"It's about time I faced my sin head on"


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Sixteen: Taming the dragon part 1*

“I think you want to move…” Kyo said as he gripped Phoenix Tail

Seiko looked at Kyo, who was staring at his sister. Blood ran down her shirt as she looked at her brother. Kyo eyes narrowed and Kei licked her lips, tasting the blood from the dead clone who laid lifeless on the ground. This wasn’t Kei, the eyes that glowed crystal blue and was almost looked like a cats, her skin turning pale as she looked at him…

A moment passed

_*“GARRRR!!”*_ Kei screamed as she got sick of waiting for her brother to move, she rushed at him and Kyo pulled the sheath of Phoenix Tail and tiny little wires began to launch themselves at her. They hit the ground with force and Kyo smirked as he thought he clipped Kei

But out of the dust, Kei had moved and rushed her brother, but Kyo caught her in his eyes and the wires re-launched themselves at her. They kept her at bay for a  minute, but Kei was almost moving to fast for Kyo to keep track of her. But she on the other hand wa keeping track of him, her eyes were still the huge blue. They did not flinch when the wires zoomed in at her

Seiko was surpised, “She is able to track fast movements…”

“I know…” Kyo said, Seiko looked at him as it seemed he was struggling to keep on the onslaught, “She waits for them to get close to her and then judge her movements and move out the way…”

Kei smiled causing Kyo to frown, she heard him…


----------



## Chronos (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Marta Fuyibayashi*

*Returning to "The World" Part II*

Three days had past...

Ikuto and Marta had already left for their journey towards "The World". He walked along the burned road and avoided combat as much a s possible. He tried all that he could to escape being cough by the enemy, going from village to village, until they reach their detonation.

"It about time we rest."

"Yeah, we'll continue our journey tomorrow."

They soon found a cave, they decided to enter it and wait out until tomorrow. It soon started to rain. The rain got thicker by the hour and they soon decided to head deeper into the cave. To find themselves within a rouge camp. About three ninja where standing here. They didn't hesitate and attacked the Ikuto and Marta.

Ikuto soon made hand signs and fired a firaball jutsu at them. On of them counter it with a fire ball of his own, Ikuto quickly rushed towards the middle of the three and created a spear or fire that surrounded his body. It increased and pushed the bodies while burning the at the same time. Ikuto waited out, the bodies didn't seem to move at all. They were dead. 

"The camp is ours now..."

"Do you think that they'll be more coming?"

"Let's hope not. We'll take turn sleeping, you go first."

She nodded and rest inside one of the camps. Ikuto sat of and keep watch, activating his sharingan. 

"Sweet dreams.." murmured the boy


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Seventeen: Taming of the dragon part 2*

There was no more stalling, Kyo had to rush her or it was all going to be the same repeating motions. He took the first step and began to run after his sister, the wire using it as an advantage to make wild un-predicting move sets. Kei couldn’t just stand their in wait because the simple fact that Kyo was after her…

She dodged out the way of the wires but Kyo quickly pulled out his sword

“Burn Phoenix!!!” Kyo commanded and  soon the slash of the air became one big fire slash lunching itself at Kei

Kei landed on the ground and proceeded nulling the flames, she was still apart of Kyo life. And with his special ability of caring for those, she gained his special ability over flames and blood. But then that when she was caught by Kyo wires. They wrapped themselves around her wrist and neck and legs. And slammed her into the ground

She struggled but Kyo tighten his grip causing her to gasp as he was slowly choking her…

“He used that attack to trick her to null the flames and when she did he used the wires to bind her…”Seiko stated almost in a shock tone, “Nice Taiyou’s boy…Nice…”

Kyo went over to his sister as she finally stopped struggling and crouched down, “Yo…”

_*“Grrr..”*_ Kei growled as she looked at him

Kyo smiled, “That is enough fighting…Training over…”

Kei didn’t say anything but then Kyo sighed, “Don’t make me do this…” Kyo said but she still growled and snapped so he took his sheath and started to hit her in the head with it and like he expected she got angier and angeier until her eyes turned back to normal

“STOP IT KYO!!!” Kei yelled before looking around, “Wait….What happened?”

“Nothin Kei.” Kyo smiled


----------



## Chronos (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha & Marta Fuyibayashi*

*Returning to "The World" Part III
*
Five days later...

The finally reached "The Edge of The World" in here Ikuto could use his blades to open the doors the "The World". Only he who holds the Hearts of Azure can manipulate the seals on this door and release them so that they can assure a gate way to "The World".

"Are you ready?"

"Yeah..."

"Are you having second thoughts Marta?"

"it's just... we left without a word to anyone."

Ikuto's eyes return to normal, one green and one red. Once again only silence was heard... Ikuto walked towards the huge door and placed his blades on the alter. A huge symbol light on the floor along with the the door and it six seals.

Ikuto walked towards the door still no answering to the young girl that stood behind him. Placing his hands on the door, his chakara was soon sucked in and the became whips that Ikuto manipulated to reach the seals. Like a snake the chakara streams made their way towards the seal and wrapped themselves around their form soon pulling them into the middle to the door. The blades glided towards the door, Ikuto placed his other hand and with it another steam appeared.

The stream this it mad it way towards the top on the door there it powered the door and a shape of the blades were soon formed. The blades placed themselves on the large door. The alters surrounding this area lit with different elements. One gave put water, other gave out fire, other gave out lightning, earth, ice... 

The door soon opened and Ikuto fell to his knees the blades once again in his hands he said

"I won't fail them. I'll return soon with a stronger resolve that before."

Marta walked up to Ikuto and both entered the door.

...

*
"Welcome to the world"*

*END* 
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Seventeen: Light Up *

After a couple of hours of training, it was time to call it a night. The starry skies dominated the area again and Kei rushed off to take a shower. Kyo sat in the dojo and waited for her to come out so he could take a bath. But the thoughts of today came rushing back into his mind, Kei lost control with Durga. He knew what Durga was but did that mean Kei was too weak to control the raging beast inside of it…

He sighed as he took out Phoenix out of it sheath and began to clean it, even if it didn’t need it, Kyo enjoyed it…It gave him time to think everything though and it made him calm down…

“Yo…” a voice called out to him causing Kyo to turn his head up from what he was doing, it was Seiko, she had a cigerrete in her mouth and it made him think of his uncle…

“Evening..” Kyo said as he turned back to his sword

She sat next to him, the smell of cigarettes clouded his nose and it almost made him think about the past. Ryoji always had smelled like cigarettes and it pissed his mother off most of the times, but the smell of cigs in the morning was always a sign that Ryoji was home and he always had weird and embarrassing stories to tell…

Kyo let out a sigh and that caused Seiko to turn to him…

“So will you like to explain to me why you didn’t tell your sister about what had happened to her?” Seiko asked

Kyo looked down on his blade, “To protect her…”

Seiko took a long drag of her cig before releasing the smoke back into the air, “Hmm, so you will let her be ignorant to the day she dies to protect her…Not smart fire boy..” she said

Kyo turned sharply towards Seiko,  “Kei…Kei is the only thing that is not effected by this fucked up world…Why should I tell her, so she can be sad!?”

“You can’t be in her life forever…and one day it be all on her door step and what can you say when she staring at an bottle..” Seiko said, “My ex husband did the same thing…And that why he is my ex…”

Kyo listened to her, “He was an angel like me…We got married and for some reason he didn’t tell me that their was a missing ninja hunting me down…So when they killed my two kids and I turned to him…He said they same bull to protect me…”

Kyo looked down at the ground, things were getting out of hand with Koji…With the angels…And now with herself. He knew one day or the next she will wake up and all the bull shit is going to be at her door…

“Here…” Seiko said as she handed him a cig, “Light your troubles away…”

Kyo took the cig and put it in his mouth, Seiko took out a lighter and then light it.

Kyo took a deep breath

….

*COUGH COUGH…WHHEEZZE*

“Holy shit!!” Kyo cursed as he began to choke up his lungs

“Hahaha!! You not suppose to smoke it like that!!!” Seiko said


----------



## River Song (Jun 10, 2011)

Laix said:


> *
> Lyra Murasaki*
> _Siren_
> 
> ...



*Yata LT*

Grimacing he picked up the now screaming girl, his glass was not as flexible as his muscles but it would do. He gently put her onto his back and ran. Battling multiple opponents was not his forte, he preferred one on one battles, and then all of his brilliance could be focused on one person. He could hear the men’s screams. He jamp into a tree, the princess crying onto his shoulder “I... I wanna.... go HOME” she sobbed, terrified.  A piercing sound that sent a shiver up one’s very soul.


Deciding that Lyra had ended it he jamp down and ran back to the battle field, she looked exhausted, the chakra drained from her. He kneeled down beside her “My clans signature abilty is the ability to utilize pure chakra, usually turning it into glass.” He took her hands into his” A normal shinobi must turn their chakra into fire Earth, Lightning, Water, Wind Genjutsu or just ordinary Ninjutsu. I on the other hand can control my chakra without distorting it” He started to pump his chakra into her  “This is possible by using medical ninjutsu, but due to the other things in medical ninjutsu, my way is much more efficient” he said, ending the chakra flow.



Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Idiot + idiot does not make a genius._
> 
> "Eww, I don't want to grow that! Those hairy things are nasty!" she made a sick face jokingly before punching him lightly on the arm---perhaps harder than she would've liked or noticed.
> ...



*Yata*

Muttering obscenities under his breath, he chased after Tifa. He walked out to find the PMS girl and the Uchiha fighting. Panicking he forced a burst of chakra out, it materialised into a glass wall seconds later. He knew a decent sized fire attack could destroy it. He just prayed that they were both lightning users, as his glass did not conduct electricity.

"Do you have any idea how much danger you're putting us in" he turned towards Thalia “You would put your own blood lust in front of Your sisters and you teammates. If any Fuzen nin come to investigate the destruction. They will have us all arrested. Myself and Date would be spared. But you your sister and your team would be accused of being missing-nin and do you know how they punish missing nin EXUCUTION!” he turned towards Date, raging. “If you need to blow off some testosterone, GO FUCK SOMETHING!”



SoulTaker said:


> *Koji Kazama*
> _Kumokagure and Firefly_
> 
> _Kukukukukuku_
> ...



*Hotaru*

"It looks like the Firefly must come to the aid of the serpent. How ironic is it how someone so mighty can be at my feet. I will heal you but remember you are indebted to me for this."Hotaru got Koji by the collar and began to drag him to the house to attend to his wounds. He dragged him roughly, looking bored as they past Tifa and the _feminine_ male.

 He dragged Koji through the hall; he threw him against the wall while he waited for the elevator. It came, it seemed that the music was still broken, wonderful; he didn't have time for that happy crap today. Why couldn't he live with people who related to him, which was basically people that would say no more than two words to each other a year.

He quickly inspected Koji while they were in the elevator, he seemed to have some internal bleeding, broken bones, cinusion and he would suspect a couple of pierced organs. He swiftly threw Koji out of the elevator. He tied the broken boy down, strapping all his limbs down.

He picked up a small beaker of anaesthesia, clearly displaying it to Koji "Oh dear looks like forget to buy any anaesthetic"  he said dropping the bottle of the floor, watching as it smashed into tiny pieces, the liquid seeping out."It looks like we'll just have to skip onto the next drug Pancuronium Bromide. This is a muscle relaxant, first I will have to administer you with an IV"  he said, jabbing the IV needle into Koji's arm. "This is to ensure you don't die of lung colapsation." he proceded to hook up and electrical battery to Koji, volts of electricity surging threw his very body "This is to ensure you do not suffer cardiac arrest, due to your heart stopping, this wil keep your heart pumping." he knew he was being cruel, there were allot more drugs easier to administer than this one. "Here's a fact Pancuronium Bromide is used in lethal injections" he said  candidly. 

He took out a needle from a drawer and stabbed it into Koji's arm sending the drug into his blood stream. Hotaru had never had it done to him but apparently administering Pancuronium Bromide while the patient was conscience would result in them feeling a fire rip through their body. The best part about it, Koji would not even be able to move, he wouldn't even be able to breath, the IV drip supplying his oxygen.

Thank God he nevet toc the Hippocratic Oath.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Eighteen: Argument*

Kei washed her hair, it was growing fast and she was happy, she almost loved her mother long hair. She smiled as she thought of when she used to brush her mother long hair, it was so fun and plus it was beautiful. And it staked claim that Kei was a Fenikkusu clan member, all the women that drived from that clan had long hair…

Kei wanted the same…

She closed her eyes as she let the warm water hit her, it seemed as everything was right with the world as she let it hit her. Then she heard a small creak, she had nothing to worry about because she knew it was her brother. He wasn’t in the shower but he was outside the door…

Kei turned towards the door and stayed underneath the water…

“Kyo?” Kei called out just to make sure

“Yo.. Hurry up..” Kyo said, “I have a question to ask…”

Kei smiled, “Then asked away~” Kei purred

“Do you remember anything from training session??” Kyo asked as he looked up at the stars, he was going to regret it but he knew that Seiko had a point, he couldn’t hide everything from Kei…”If you can’t it because you blacked out and Durga…It…It controlled you it began to merge with your body…”

“I know…”Kei said causing Kyo to jump a bit, “I don’t remember much but feeling hatred, you were hurt and I couldn’t do anything about it…And after that I blacked out…When I came to and I took off Durga it felt like I had taken apart of myself off…”

Kyo was silent and so was Kei, Kyo looked down and then back up seeing the steam from the shower…

“I also…I also met Koji…”Kyo said

This got a reaction,”What?”

Kyo sighed, “I was coming to see you in Konaha when I sensed him, I followed and he was in a cave…We started fight and shit happened…In short…Koji said not to trust the lead angel…Sefi..”

Kei was quite…

“Why?” Kei asked, Kyo could feel her resentment to this fact, “Why?”

“He found out that Sefioroth asked me to kill him instead of you…”Kyo said as he looked down, he could feel Kei hatred again

“Why would he do something like that?” Kei asked

“Because you don’t have the heart to do it….”Kyo said, “You still have feelings for him…”

“I DON’T!!!”Kei screamed

“Kei…”

“DON’T KEI ME!” she screamed, “Why!? Why would I still be in love with him!? Why!?”

Kyo didn’t say anything at first but he then released a breath, “Because…He still is with you…”

Kei was shocked and she stepped back from the door

“What ever that snake told you…And you believed it…”Kei mumbled,* “MAKES YOU THE DAMN FOOL KYO!!!”*

Kyo sighed as he got up

“Leave…”Kei commanded and Kyo didn’t waste no time to do so


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji grunted and spoke in gibberish as Hotaru dragged him. He would have looked as if he was severely drunk if not for the shape he was in. He opeoned his eys, he could see Thalia fighting Date now. The fact that Date could even move after the beatomg Koji gave him let alone fight Thalia at the level he was now was almost inhuman. Koji could feel the fire of rage burn within him as Hotaru dragged him. He tried to struggle but his body wouldn't move. Eventually they made it into the house and walked down the hall. Hotaru threw Koji into an elevator like a rag doll. If Date still being up and running wasn't pissing him off this guy sure was.

Before Koji knew it he was being strapped down and Hotaru was doing all sorts of things to him. He cursed his luck, Tifa should have been the one to heal him.

"WHAT THE FUCK!!!" Koji screamed in agony as his body began to feel as though a blaze was lit inside of it. He wasn't suppose to be able to move or breath because of the IV drip but his body wasn't exactly normal. What would be used to sedate a normal kid would have to be upped to have any chance of taking down Koji.

The volts of electricity ripping through him didn't help either. If he wasn't awake before he was awake now. He had no clue what the hell Hotaru was up to, but he knew he would make it out of this and really lay into Hotaru. If Hotaru thought this was bad the torture Koji would put him through would be that much worse.


----------



## River Song (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He looked down at the struggling boy, not an ounce of petty in his cold hard gaze. “You got defeated didn’t you, and why were you defeated. You succumbed to pain and exhaustion.  Exhaustion is something I cannot help you defeat. Pain is a different matter entirely. This procedure will be so agonizing that will forever scar you but it will also make you stronger. Pain is a merely subjective thing. If you become accustomed to it,  it will not vanish but it will become more bearable.” 

He pulled a scalpel out of the drawer “I’m surprised you can even speak, the power of this paralysis drug is immense. Not even a medical jonin would be able to stave off the affects of this drug. There is a reason it is illegal in doses of more than 1.5 millilitres, more than that is deemed too cruel, due to the immense pain it causes, if the patient is not properly knocked out. I just administered 10 millilitres and as you can see you are fully conscious." 

He brought the scalpel down onto Koji’s chest, slicing through his skin, as if it was paper. Koji insides were beaten and bruised. His vermiform appendix was severely bruised and looked like it was swelling, he would have to remove it. Usually this would call forl laparoscopically or minimal invasive surgery for ones not versed in medical lingo. But His chest was already open so he chose open surgery.   

 He had never preformed and appendectomy before but, now was the time to try. He cut the appendix off, inverting the stump into Koji. Next was healing the broken ribs, first he would have to move them back to their original place.   With a small amount of haste Hotaru violently cracked Koji’s ribs back into place. He then healed them. Watching Koji’s expression, He wondered if the combined pain of the drug and this might be too much.   He moved on to heal the punctures in his organs, more specifically his liver. A fairly painless procedure. He then fixed the internal bleeding, mainly from a burst vain below his liver. He almost smiled, it was awhile since he had operated, he had finally got bored of Karina.

He finished stitching Koji back up before releasing a wave of medical chakra and removing the stitches.  His skin fully repaired. People may say that Hotaru was inhuman but his ways got the job done better than anyone else.  
He stabbed the antidote to the drug into Koji’s arm 

“I hope you learn from this Viper”


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Nineteen: A Child*

She sat there underneath the shower, she let her tears mixed in with the water. She sat their on the ground holding her knees to her chest as she thought about what Kyo said to her. Lies, just plain old lies and her brother had to be the one to believe in them. Kei hugged herself even deeper, if anything she just wanted to grow up and move on…

But why, why did he have to point it out like that? Her feelings?

She was a Fennikkusu and he knew what that meant, he knew what it meant and well. If she ever admitted that she loved Koji Kazama. She would be signing her own death warrant, Kei was still a child in her own eyes and she had to give it one day or another. These foolish feelings, these hopes and dreams that may never come true..

“You going to just sit there girly?” Seiko voiced asked though the door, “I saw you brother a few minutes ago practicing his sword skills, boy got talent, but do he always have to do it with an scrowl on his face?”

Kei didn’t say anything, why should she explain herself to a woman who didn’t know anything? Just like Kyo. She stayed silent hoping that the woman would pick up the hint and just leave her alone, but to all fail, she didn’t.

“You know you are going to turn into a prune.” Seiko laughed

Kei had enough, “Please leave me alone!” she yelled

“Stop acting like a child!” Seiko retorted causing Kei to jerk back a bit, “Yep, I said it! What cha going to do about it? Stay there and cry?”

Kei looked down at herself, the water from the shower was blocking her view of everything.

“No…” Kei mumbled, “I…I don’t cry anymore..”

“Lair!” Seiko countered, “Right now your sitting down there letting your tears wash away with that water! Because what your boyfriend is out there is a missing?”

Kei didn’t say anything, he was a missing and no matter what she had to accept that fact. Even if it hurt her instead, Kei sighed. Then why was she so damn gun a blazin to become the task force leader…

“Oi…Then why ya become an angel missy?” Seiko asked, “You know what we do and we do our jobs bloody damn well for you to be coming in and having all your angst love crap.”

Kei eyes widen, “What!?”

“You heard me!” Seiko said, “Your nothing but a child who thinks pouting and yelling will get your way…But your wrong, darling. The world hates people like you and shit on you just for the hell of it.”

Kei smiled a bit, because it was the funniest thing she ever heard lately. Seiko sensed this and continued…

“What you wanna do is live up to your oath…” Seiko said, “Kill that boy…”

Kei looked down

“And then maybe…Next time you meet in the after life…Yall two can have the most babies in the world.” Seiko laughed causing Kei to giggle, “You can’t turn back now darling this is the road you and him chose…”

“What you can do now is follow the path that lead you to him…” Seiko said, “Because if you stop now, there will be someone who will take you from him and you won’t be even able to say good bye…”

Kei knew this and she knew this very well, it was there fate…

“Now when you come out the shower and stop being such a baby…We can eat, rest up and start a new day.” Seiko smiled, “Because you have a lot to say don’t cha…”

Kei got up and nodded her head, “I do…”

“Good…See ya outside kiddy.”

“I am not a kid!”


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She continued to have her hold on Koji, listening as he told her what he had been up to, what he had been doing, his past, how he killed his parents, how he was "adopted" into this Mugenshi clan, everything. Then he came down to what had been happening in Kumogakure. Aparently he had been ordered to join her team, and that put her off quite a bit, but she continued to have her hold on him. Although the next part confused her. She was thought as a prophet? Why? How? Because she was a Demi-God? She didn't feel special at all, she felt just her, what was so great about her? Why would these people worship her?

She looked up at his face, unsure of what to say at first, but threw some ideas around in her head, wondering if it'd fit the mood or not.

"Like I said, I don't care! I don't understand _why_ they would worship me or anything like that, but if they do they nothing bad could possibly happen to me! I mean, it's only logical! If I am their prophet or whatever then I'll be able to tell him not to do anything to me! You won't just be handing me over to them, and plus, I won't allow them to use me for whatever purposes they want to use me for. I'm still going to go, regardless if you want me to or not, and I'm not moving from my decision so please just prepare to have someone running beside you on the way there." 

*[Thalia]*

She looked over and saw her sister and that other guy watching the fight also, but instead they were yelling at her. With a annoyed look she yelled back:

"Not like I have a choice! He was about to kill Tsugita and you think I would just stand there and let him kill him? After saving Tsugita he just comes charging after me, so what should I do? Let him just take out all this random rage on me? How's that logical!"

She then looked straight back at Date, waiting for his next move, but then suddenly the blood flow stopped going down towards the ground, as if she had no more blood to give, what was even stranger was that the puddle of blood that was at her feet was also just gone.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Twenty: Starry Night Promise*

Kyo swung his blade as he cut though the air of the night sky, he swung his blade high and then low as he got the hang of swinging it the best way he could. Thinking of earlier made him even work harder, he should have never listen to Seiko. Kei was upset with him now and it didn’t matter anymore if he kept the meeting a secret or not…

He sighed as he put his sword back in his sheath as he took the corrective stance…

He then pulled the sword back out and thought of the wooden doll at home, the head, high, the lower body, the mid section, the legs and tendons,  near the ground. Repeat the action and then sheath your sword, each time do it faster than the last…

Sheathing his sword, Kyo took a deep breath

*“IDDDDIOOOOOOOTTT!!!” * a voice screamed causing Kyo to jump, turning around it was his sister. Her hands on her hips and her face in a pout, “Idiot…” she repeated

Kyo frowned, “Who the hell you are calling an idiot?”

Kei stood up next to him, “You…I am almost ashamed to call you a big brother!” she yelled

Kyo was almost surprised by that statement, but he caught a glimpse of her smirking before going back to her previous scowl. Causing him to smirk, this made Kei flinch back almost in a disgusted manner

“Oi..Oi..You don’t have a sis complex do you!” Kei asked causing Kyo to flinch

“What was that miss A-cup!!??” Kyo yelled causing Kei mouth to drop, “Yep, I know…You stuff your bra…”

_“Kyaaahhh!!!” _Kei yelled before rapidly hitting her brother, he laughed

This is what he wanted back more than anything, but as he laughed so hard that tears were coming out, he felt something tight squeezing his waist, he opened his eyes and saw Kei hugging him. He smiled as he hugged back…

“Kyo…” Kei began, “Sorry…”

For acting like an child?

“Its only natural…’Kyo said, “We are still kids ourselves but when we return home we are going to be adults.”

Kei looked up at him and released her hand on his waist

“We better!” Kei said as she turned to the bright navy blue sky, that held the millions of stars that held her ancestors and their secrets. Her wishes and dreams, she would let the stars hold them for her and maybe one day everything could come true.

Kyo turned to the sky and smiled the same way….

“Lets make a promise…Let our ancestors be the witness of our promise.” Kei said not taking her eyes off the stars

Kyo nodded, “Kay what is it?”

“That no matter how many times we fail, we keep getting up, that we are always there for each other even if the world is against one of us.” Kei said, “That we do our jobs and we do it well…And that maybe one day we will experience true happiness and make our mother proud.”

Kyo smiled, “Yep…Lets do just that…”


----------



## Laix (Jun 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 2: *_Gabriella, the angel of purity
_
The closer she got, the faster her heart beat. The chain was choking the life out of her. Lyra's vision was slowly fading away as she her legs began to sucuumb to the pain rushing through her body.

_I-I ... fuck! _Though her mouth stay silent, her thoughts wouldn't stop. Her eyes scouted the area, looking for anything. She was slowly stepping away from Gabriella, but the angel was just too much.

"In: doloris! Claudet oculos vestros adiunge saecula infernus Hades exspectat te!!" the archangel screamed as she came closer and closer to Lyra. Her heel stepped over a metal bar with a few nails sticking out, perhaps from the previous angel's staff. It was then Lyra had an idea.

She slammed her foot down on the metal bar, flipping it up into the air. Lyra grabbed the tool before smashing the nails into the angel's foot. Gabriella let out a shriek of terror before going silent.

"T-Take that you bitch!" Lyra gasped as the chains released. The bar had been impaled in the side of Gabriella's head like something out of a torture porn movie. The woman collapsed, blood pouring from her head and feet while the silver chains lay on her torso. She stepped away from the horrid sight, wiping the drops of blood from her cheek.

Like a true warrior, the girl wasn't fazed by such a gruesome scene. She walked slowly across the battleground, her clothes torn but there was a difference. Her wounds had healed, but it was only just now she had noticed.

_Looks like the Bellatorres blood comes in handy ... this is the first time it's happened though. Perhaps it really is a once-in-a-while thing ..._
*
Lyra Murasaki LT*

"Thanks Yata," Lyra smiled as Yata began giving her chakra ... at least, that's what she thought. Once they were done, Lyra picked up the princess in her arms before beginning to walk slowly. "Come on, let's get going already."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
Koji couldn't even make out what Hotaru was saying as the drug he gave him was coursing through his veins like a wildfire. Koji grunted and screamed in pain as spittle and drool flew from his mouth. His brow, no his whole body was drenched in sweat as he felt the the drug rippling through his body. The pain was so intense he could feel himself getting lost in the abyss.

_Kukukukukukukuku_

They told him he had to fight that if he wanted to get stronger he had through go through hell to get to the height. He wanted it so bad....

*SNIKT*

"ARGHHHHHH!!!" He screamed out in pain as he felt the cold steel of Hotaru's scalpel tear into his skin. His head throbbed as he screamed his vision coming and going. Eventually he saw little wisps of lights that were akin to stars. He felt so faint, so weak, their was so much agony ripping through his body. He wanted it to stop, the feeling of Hotaru cutting through his innards didn't sit right with him. Sweat drenched his whole form as he began to become delirious from the pain. He thought he was going to pass out at any moment. 

*CRACK*

"AHHH!!!!!"

Koji's body shouldn't have been able to move but the sensation of the pain ripping through his being made his body spasm struggle against his bindings. 

*CRACK*

"AHHH!!!!!"

He began to pant as a puddle of drool was forming by his face now. Koji was holding onto dear life the pain making him feel like he was going to lose his mind.

*CRACK*

"AHHH!!!!!YOU FUCKING BUG!!!I'll FUCKING MURDER YOU!!!" He roared and hollered as Hotaru snapped his ribs back into place the pain was so intense. He thought he was going to die but his will was too strong. Losing to Date had flipped a switch in him, he was hungry to be the best before but this was different. He refused to give in to let his body fail him and let him down once again. Koji kept screaming in pain, the release helping to assuage some of it but the fact was his chest was wide open. Soon after he felt a warmth radiating around his ribs as Hotaru fixed the damage. It felt so good in comparison to everything else he had gone through. It was like his insides were being massaged and he began to feel more relaxed not even noticing or feeling everything else Hotaru did. He made it through the worse. After Hotaru had finished he felt very sore and very faint.

"You're a fucking psychopath you know that right..."He said it weakly but a smile. As mad as Hotaru had made him lately it reminded him of the first time they met. Two crazy peas in a pod.

------------

*Koji Kazama LT*

Koji could feel his frustration mounting with Thalia she was so stubborn. As differently as they went about things they both still had the same type-A personality that made them demanding bossy people. The kind of people that can only befriend each other.

"I know he won't kill you, even if he tried he couldn't. Hell Sieferoth won't even killed me because he's not allowed to. You're suppose to be the prophet and I'm one of these Kuraihoshi. Still though Thalia their is a reason he didn't approach you to begin with. They sent me after you."Koji found himself trying to think along with her now.

"I'm the closest in age to you and if either Sieferoth or Peacecraft left the village, well they won't be sending genin for that job now will they... It doesn't matter though Thalia. What if they decide to take you their isn't anything we can do to stop them. You can't...."

_Kukukukukukuku_

Koji sighed and rested his chin on they had spoken...

"They, well the Voices in my head, say that I'm a dumbass for fighting a losing war. Their isn't anyway I'll convince you not to come. They're saying that I should bring back-up and of all the people available to me you and your sister are the only options. You're a better option than your sister because you're more likely to keep me in line and stop me from doing something stupid."It was weird but liberating to be able to tell someone what they were saying to him. Now he didn't have to keep it a secret he had someone to talk to about the voices and everything that was going on. If it had to be anyone he was kind of happy it was her he decided to finally open up to. He felt overwhelmed by the moment. Koji wrapped his arms around Thalia and hugged her back for the first time throughout their embrace.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Smiling now she continued to hold him, happy that he finally allowed her to go. She knew there was some risk involved, but there was no point in not going. She looked at his face now, a bit brighter, as she said:

"I'm glad you finally understand. Plus we can't be living in fear of what may happen, that's no way to live. So now that this is all settled and everything-"

She gave him a quick pek on the cheek and then happily said:

"Shall we get going?"

She was excited to go, but more so, she was wondering who this Sieferoth, or Peacecraft, or any of these people were. They sounded interesting, and she knew _something_ was about to happen when she'd encounter them, but she just didn't know when this something would happen, or what this something would be. Although she didn't care, she looked forward to see what would happen.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Twenty: Happy Ending?*

A day turned into a week

A week turned into a month

The sun and the moon seemed to be one and the time passed seemed to be going pass to fast. Kyo and Kei trained with Seiko until their skills were honed enough, Phoenix Tail became one with Kyo and soon the movements became slick and fast like lighting. Kyo hair even changed colors, from his white reddish hair to his red hair…

Stating that he is the future leader of the Fennikkusu clan…

Even Kei had changed, if it wasn’t physical it was the way she acted. She was serious person and almost the crystal blue eyes had made it looked that way. She had the cut throat eyes where if anything had seemed off she would just turned her head and everyone would shut up. Kyo had became more paitent while learning to deal with Phoenix blade and his personality.

Seiko clapped her hands at the two kids that was standing before her this morning, as they decided to go home and return to Fuzen.

“Oh my, look at you two! A bunch of rowdy kids!” Seiko laughed before receiving Kei cutting lookings, “Oh did I say kids? I meant adults.”

Kei smiled and looked down at the ground, Kyo even smiled

“Time to go back home huh?” Kyo said and then he sighed, “About time…I got sick of dealing with you…” 

He placed his hand on his head but then he looked up to his teacher, who just laughed at him. She proceeded to grab him and began to play around. Kei smiled, Kyo changed over a course of a month. He became paitent and he didn’t have much of a snappy combat, he rather show than talked now…

She smiled, “Nice…” she finally said

Kyo and Seiko looked at each other after Kei said that and smiled a stupid smile at each other. It was nice to not have to worry about missings or angels business. It was nice not to worry about their future or what they became. They began to walk to the edge, when Kei opened her mouth…

“This is an happy ending isn’t it?” Kei asked them

Kyo nodded, “We don’t have these much…”

Seiko smiled, “Well I am glad to give you one!”

Kei nodded if anything she was happy at this moment, with her teacher and her brother. Life never gave her these moments but now that she had them it was a warm feeling in her heart. 

That was all taken away in a moment…

Someone appeared behind their teacher, covered in black robs from head to toe. He had something similar to Durga on his hands, his eyes seemed pleasing as the kids eyes saw nothing but fear. Seiko turned around and soon everything was in slow motion, the stabbing of their teacher. The ripping of her flesh and the coughing of her blood…

And then her body falling to the ground between Kyo and Kei…

Seiko looked up at the man, her eyes blurring up, “Guess you found me? Huh?” she asked, “Bloody Hell…”

A happy ending was far out a reach as the kids didn’t waste no time reacting to the hooded figure striking down their teacher…

Even though they didn’t show it in their face, the kids were crying, crying their insides out 

“…”Seiko looked at the sky, “God…I wished I had a smoke right now…Those kids don’t deserve what is coming to them…”


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT
*
"Yes let's go. You have a better sense of direction so you lead the way. That way I don't lose you on account of you being too slow to keep up." Koji punched her the shoulder as he teased her about their difference in speed. As they were about to take off he remembered what he had just found out.

Hey Thalia...We have another problem. It seems that Kei and Kyo are acting on orders from Sieferoth to put together a taskforce to bring us back to Fuzen. Dead or Alive... They also know we're going to Kumo.Koji wasn't sure how to approach the subject of Kei with Thalia. They were friends and they were attracted to each other, but he still had to deal with whatever him and Kei were. They said goodbye but the way she said bye to him. He knew she still had feelings for him and it hurt. Koji didn't even feel right getting this close to Thalia or to ask her what he was about to.

"I can't fight her... I don't hear the voices when she's around and without them I can't beat her. She's an Aosuki so her affinity to lightning would put me in a bad place. And I don't know if I could give her my all... If they catch up to us we have to fight them. You have to fight her, but promise me one thing.  His tone was stern but indecesive. He was doing his best to pretend like it didn't bother him that much but it bothered him very much so.

"You're not allowed to kill her. I won't ever forgive you if you do."


----------



## River Song (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hotaru*

"No, I am the sweetest person on the world, I adopt children into my house on lollipop lane" he replied dryly to Koji's comment.  He raised a light to Koji's eyes, after a while he removed it. “As far as I can see you are not dead, you did not suffer a stroke. Now I am going to tell you honestly. Tifa is a field medic. I doubt she would have been able to perform open chest surgery, or an appendectomy. If you injured on the field you can go to her but if you have any medical concerns I would approach myself.” he droled on in a bored tone.

He turned towards Karina’s dead body; it was hanging on a rope, the scars still apparent. Her figure skeletal from starvation, electrical burns covering her body “I don’t know if you hear what happened to Karina, he said indicating to her mutilated body hanging by a thread.  She was a tough one; during her torture I used cyanide gas, in non lethal quantities, electrocution, mutilation, malnutrition. I poisoned her with Anthrax, I also used the same paralyzing agent I used on you. She did put up a fight though. It was fun, while it lasted.”

He turned around, back to Koji “I wouldn’t put too much pressure on yourself but then again if you get yourself mutilated by an Uchiha, I get to operate again so do what you want” he removed the plastic, blood drenched glove. Throwing them into the bin.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 10, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Thalia/Making a Deal LT]*
> 
> Smiling now she gladly said:
> 
> ...



*Darius LT-Mission*

Darius just looked at his sister not able to hear what they were saying. He frowned. What was his siter being told? He hated being left out of things really. He then saw the girl left while Diana hadn't said anything at all. She smiled and he raised an eyebrow. He was about to speak but she ran off.

*Diana LT-Mission*

Diana smiled upon hearing the girls words. Ofcoarse she and her brother would gladly help her take down Fuzen in any way. She left before she answered though she guessed she knew her answer. Darius looked at her confused but she lept going on wityh hapy thoughts in her head. Phsychotic she knew but happy all the same.



Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro finished sewing up the dress as he heard Diana screamed where is my dress. Hakro could laugh but he started to cough up blood. Spike was worry about him after he throw up his own sword. He open the door to Diana's room after putting away the box back into his bag. He throw the dress on the other bed iin the room. He spit out blood before speaking. "Here is your, just take it to the dry cleaners." He pulled out 200 ryo for her and put it on the nightstand. Then he pushed a button somewhere for a doctor to come check him out. A doctor came in quick to examine Hakro and treat his own wounds.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana saw as he put her dress on the counter. She gasped a little upon giving her money to dry clean it. It was for two reasons,one was that she did not expect him to do it and two was she would never let someone else wash her dress. They'd steal it. She saw him cough blood. She felt sad though somewhere inside she was happy to see him suffer. She really was pretty dark and evil a bit sometimes.
"Better get dresed or something." she said.

*Darius*

Violet laughed upon hearing Akina talk. "Yes i could still find love but i am not looking for it. I feel i dont need it and love only exist in family. All else is lust and nothing more." shhe said rather rudely. She sighed. She was acting like a jerk. "Thats my thoughts anyway. Dont let it influence what you think." she said. Darius looked at her. How bad was her life to see love only in family?
"Pretty dark thoughts there Violet." he said.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Twenty:-One: Secrets*

Kei was the first to act as she positioned her body to strike, her eyes had slit as she and Durga began it onslaught of attacks, but the man in black attacked. He slammed his fist into Kei stomach and Kei could feel the air escaped from her body, but she quickly held on to his arm and then looked up at him. His eyes expressed shocked as she smiled…

“Copy Cat…” she said and then she caught him with an slug right to his face causing the man to fly back down the mountain, “Kyo!”

“Already on it!” Kyo said as he jumped down the mountain and then the wires launched themselves at the man, but he had caught himself in the air and grabbed one of the ledges and propelled himself upward, Kyo smiled as his wires struck the man back down.

“Can’t have that can we…Those fingers are quite pesky….Scream Phoenix.” Kyo said calmly as he fell down the mountain and just as he said that a thousand wires released it out of Kyo sword and rushed the man in front of them. It was too much for the man to handle and soon the wires took of his fingers…

*“Ahhh!!!” *the man screamed

“Phoenix Pierce.” Kyo commanded as he landed on the edge, the wires went even faster and penetrated the man all one thousand of them went though the man body but purposely missed anything vital…

“Kyo!” Kyo heard his name being called and looked up to see Kei jumping down like a skillful mountain lion, she looked at the man who was hanging by the wires pain striking him down and into submission.

Kei looked at him and frowned, “Seiko took more damage than we though…”

*“ITS BECAUSE SHE A MISSIN BITCH!”* the man yelled causing Kei and Kyo eyes to widen, Kyo instantly made the wires break his arm bone,* “Ahhhh!!!”*

Kyo eyes narrowed, “I don’t like the way you are talking about her….”

The man in the black robe smiled, _“Heheheh its true! And I am an angel!” _he said, _“Check the back of my neck…”_

Kyo quickly made Phoenix turn him over and then had some of the wires pull down his shirt and surely like the sun. He had an marking of an angel, Kyo quickly turned him around and Kei was almost shocked as she looked down at him

_“She had a month to live after killing her ex husband…”_ he smiled, _“She was an angel and she killed her husband also an angel…She had one last request because she was such a damn high ranking whore! And she wanted to give someone her teachings before she died!!! AHAHA AND SHE CHOOSE YOU SPOILL----ARKKK!”_

Kei refused to listened to him anymore, she used Durga while he was ranking and slashed open his chest. It was so deep even from far away you can see the boy heart beat…

“Well that ended nicely…” Kyo said as he dropped the body, he then turned to Kei, “Do you think he said was true?”

“….”

Kei didn’t answer she just turned around and began to head back up the mountain

“Damn…Nothing ever ends happily does it?”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 10, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Idiot + idiot does not make a genius._
> 
> "Eww, I don't want to grow that! Those hairy things are nasty!" she made a sick face jokingly before punching him lightly on the arm---perhaps harder than she would've liked or noticed.
> ...



Date gave a mighty roar, the purple chakra swirling viciously around him.  A sudden hole opened up on his chest and the edges of the hole seemed to be burnt, the skin seared closed.  "GRAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!"  His fingers scratched at the hole as the aura slowly began to dissipate, his chakra starting to die down.  His body returned to normal, the red hue of his skin returning to his normal peach color.  He fell to the ground, his hair a light tan once again.  The chakra gave a final burst and was gone.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Akina follow me to the swamp area or a lake in this village. I don't where the hell we are going." Akina had a feeling that Hakro is going to get into serious trouble soon if they did not do something yet. Akina looked in the direction of Hakro and pickrf him and Spike up. She flap her gothic wings to get to a swamp area of the area. They landed as the winged creatures followed them the weres went into the woods but not the swamp. Hakro does a few handseals to make a falcon out of lighting as it strike the flying creatures that ambushed them and anything in the swamp itself. Hakro unsheath his sword as he let it get strike with lighting and stuck into the swamp.

"Swamps only hold zombies and alien like creatures, Baka. What's next on this mission." Hakro only growled as he was losing control of his human side towards the beast that was with in inside of him. Spike was still on Akina's side as Akina was getting mad at Hakro for no reason. Akina was thinking that she was a harpie at the moment as needed to find that holy water. Hakro went crazy as Hakro attacked Akina but Spike fight Hakro in his own were wolf mode. Akina screeched loudly as she flew upward as everything was silent and that was a bad thing in a town that was in trouble. Akina was surrounded by vampire bats, Akina looked around notcing that they were staring back with red creepy eyes.

Atleast Spike some scense into Hakro to trail Akina's scent to help her out more then completly losing control. Akina landed and so did the vampire bats as they changed into human with different abilities at the moment and see scense it. One of the males tried to bite her as she used the third sword of hers to make her wind jutsu stronger as she scent the guy flying towards his friends. "This is like one of my brothers dreams." The vamps surrounder her as Hakro jumped in the circle to help her out and try decide how to defeat a vampire with out killing them this could not wait till sun rise. Hakro was thinking that the sun would never come up. Spike was beside him as he jumped one of the female vampires as she and Spike wrestle to see who won this fight. Hakro and Akina was trapped for now to get out of getting biten alive.

*Hakro Ezel*

"You love see any one be hurt, even though you don't trust anyone but the people in Kiri that are dead. That is why Cho never went back there when he was a grown man and atleast he kept his life a secret, Hi s stuff may remain but, the point I am trying to get is that he cared then more than anything. I gurssed that was the time when everyone was rebellious and hanged everyone that went against what was happing at that time. Whatever that is the f**ing past it does not matter anyway. You have a tight circle around you. You could care less about what happen and also saved your a**. Right now you want to punch me for just saying that, you could get dress and I am sorry for everything that I have done and said. The only thing you want is respect. If you want to find your friends they are at the hotsprings." He got up and got his own stuff together.

*Akina Ezel*

"That was not harsh or change my way of thinking, you have good friends where you go Violet. You don't trust any guy that is find too. Sounds silmilar to my aunt. Her and her twin sister fell in love with the same guy. The guy made both of them pregant. The man and the other sister ended up dead with both sister losing their child inside both sisters. Sometimes surrounded by friends thats makes up our family and not blood relative." She recolled her mom had been through this and her aunt that cared for her mom till she ended up dead to protect her till the end of her time or my mom had gotten stronger to be on her own and live it to it fullest.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was preparing for an attack, but suddenly he fell, and the chakra around his disappeared. Might as well deactivate the jutsu. Thalia, which was standing in front of the tree suddenly dispersed into a puddle of blood. Thalia jumped down from the tree, standing in her own blood as her held onto her neck, blood dripping down from her hand and clothes. She looked at Tifa, a bit annoyed.

"Next time tell your boy friend to not get so pissed off when I save a friend, maybe things like this can be avoided."

 he went inside the shield, but went around back the back, instead of entering the house. She sat by the pool as she looked at the water. She'd go inside right now but she didn't want to drench the new house with blood, that wouldn't be any good.

*[Thalia/LT]*

As she let go of him she listened to what he had to say. He started to talk about Kei, and how he couldn't fight her, which led her to think she'd have to. She wasn't exactly sure if she could though. She hated Kyo so much, but she didn't hate Kei for anything. Kyo was a bastard though, but Koji had a point, he was Kei's weakness. 

"I---I won't kill her. Not sure if I could even bring myself to do so. She's like family to me, and even though we've become so distant, I'm not sure if I could. I don't know how powerful she is either, so I'm not sure if I even could. But I do have to say, we need to keep Kei away from Kyo, if they're together then, well speaking from experience, but they'll be almost unstoppable. But yeah---I won't kill Kei, especially since you don't want me to. But do me a favor."

She looked up and jokingly said:

"If you can, kill Kyo for me will you?"

She then looked at the path in front of her, smiling.

"So you finally want me to lead? Well I'll just go do that."

She then ran forward, on the path to Kumogakure.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki
Weaklings
Chapter Twenty:-Two: Truth and Last Request*

Seiko was sitting up on a tree, she watched as the clouds passed by.  She smiled to herself, as this was her favorite place and all her memories here were great. The sun felt bright and hot on her skin, the breeze was more apparent as she sat underneath the tree. All this was so peaceful and beautiful it almost made her wanted to cry, but she didn’t, she just closed her eyes and enjoyed the fleeting life that she had…

“Seiko!” Kei called out and soon she felt Kei small hands wrap around hers, “Seiko can you hear me!?”

The girl was crying her eyes out for her, Seiko looked at Kei and saw a blurry figure crouching down only to realize that it was Kyo. She smiled, the two kids that seemed to be the weakest things in the world were now toughening up and not crying. Seiko smiled, nice, she trained them well…

“So he told you the truth huh?” Seiko asked she felt Kei grip on her hand loosen a bit but then tighten up, “I take that as a yes…”

Seiko released a breath, better to come clean now then face the maker when she died.

“My husband kept secrets upon secrets away from me.” she explained, “So it blew up in our face, a missing came when we were both out and targeted our children, she was… Someone my husband had an affiar with…She was mad at me…So she took the thing I loved the most…”

Seiko closed her eyes and Kei watched as she struggled to open them up, “So I killed the bastard…I killed her as well…How dare they take something precious away from me…So knowing what I done…I turned myself in and since I was such a nice little girl, they gave me a month to live out in this world and I choose it to spend it with you two..”

Kei and Kyo looked at each other

“The angels are some really fucked up piece of work, but they the only work we got.” Seiko said, “Now…You two…Are the only ones I see fit to changing our fucked up mines…”

Seiko smiled at Kei, “Will you honor that last request?” she asked

Kyo nodded his head, “Of course…”

Seiko smiled, “Good now I going to be selfish and ask you another request…”
*
----*

“…So he did that to her?” Lilith asked as they came, “She fought back and ended up killing him from the cliff…”

Kei nodded her head, “The suspect made it up the mountain and as soon as he got up he slashed her chest…” Kei said as she looked up at her leader with her sharp eyes

Lilith was quite for a minute and then sighed, “Yeah, that’ll do… Report home, your mom was worried about you.”

Kei and Kyo bowed and then proceeded down the mountain, she sighed. 

When did they start telling lies?

*ARC END*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Koji Kazama LT*

Hotaru untied the Koji's bindings and he got up to look at Karina. It seemed like forever ago when she was actually a threat to him. If he fought her as he was now he would have crushed her that day. Still the day she attacked him and Kei that was the day it all really started to change. When the Mugenshi and the Kuraihoshi came into his life and razed it from the ground up. Still now it was different he was growing more than now than if he had stayed in the village. Still he did miss the village and his old team. They barely knew each other but they stood together, they were warriors. Maybe somewhere down the line he could return to his homeland, but in the here and now.

He walked up to Karina's emaciated figure. She use to be a beautiful girl on the outside but an utter monster on the inside. He, Kei, and Hotaru each had a part in her demise. Koji turned to Hotaru, his body was cranky with him for putting it through all this rigor.

"Thank you for fixing me up so quickly. Next time though no fucking games or I'll kill you. I have to go to Kumokagure to meet someone. Don't tell Thalia. I'll be leaving shortly.But considering how well you did now I might be able to use your skills. Bring Karina with you too and wait for me to leave first so as to not make Thalia suspicious.
---

*Koji Kazama*

Koji couldn't help but laugh at the way Thalia was able to break the tension with a joke about promising to kill Kyo. She did a good job of making Koji forget he was fucking miserable. He followed the path she set letting her only get a little bit ahead. They traveled for what seemed like an hour before something felt off. 

_Kukukukukukuku_

Koji hopped in front of Thalia holding her back with his arm. He sniffed the air, it smelled like....well like death frankly. The stench was pungent and filled the air so their was no doubt more than one person slain here. Koji looked around they were on the plains after Konoha but approaching the mountains where Kumo was.

"Stay on guard. Those ninja we've been running into lately. The ones causing all the trouble have you heard anything about them coming to Kumo. You know me I don't read the news, but I'll tell you what. That stench in the air is bodies, dead bodies and a lot of them if we can smell it from here..."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She hadn't noticed, she was to caught up in her own thoughts, thinking out possible outcomes to their visit to Kumogakure. Some she didn't like, but they were all relatively possible. However she was stopped when Koji jumped in front of her, stopping her run with just her arm. He told her stay alert, as he could smell dead bodies in the air. She took a sniff and he was right, it was putrid. The smell, she could smell it coming from the direction they were heading into. It certainty was foul, and he was right, if they could smell it from here, how would it be like in Kumogakure.

She nodded, showing that she was agreeing with him.

"Yeah---thanks for stopping me, I hadn't noticed. I was to caught up in something to really notice the smell, but you're right. However the closer we get the more of a threat there will be, but we shouldn't let that stop us. As long as we're prepared we can get out of basically any situation. However if we stay in one spot for to long we can be easily found and taken out, which is why I say we should continue on forward."

She looked at the mountains where Kumo was, they were so close to their destination. They just needed to go a little bit further then they'd be there.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

After a few days they finally had adjusted back to life and was back on patrol. Everything was the same, nothing changed over Seiko death except the bitter taste it left in their mouths. Kei was heavily effected, but she made no sure signs of it during the work force. But Kyo knew, yet he couldn't save her..

There was nothing to do...

"Mom!! We are home..."Kyo said, but there was no answer, like expected, Kei walked in behind him and smelled the sweet smell of things her mother used to bake..

"She probably working again..."Kyo took note as he looked around the house, she had another all nighter again. Their was no signs of entry or anything that reminded them of her presence...

"Uncle here though.."Kei said pointing down to a cape that was hanging up on the coat rack, this caused Kyo to smile a bit and then shake his head

"Out of all the people..."he smilied weakly,"He is not upstairs, so he must be down at the cellar..."

Kei nodded and began to go to the basement, she opened up the door and saw a dim light. So someone was down here, the creek of the wood gave off her location but as she finally made her way down..

She smiled,"Uncle!!!"she smiled


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 10, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "You love see any one be hurt, even though you don't trust anyone but the people in Kiri that are dead. That is why Cho never went back there when he was a grown man and atleast he kept his life a secret, Hi s stuff may remain but, the point I am trying to get is that he cared then more than anything. I gurssed that was the time when everyone was rebellious and hanged everyone that went against what was happing at that time. Whatever that is the f**ing past it does not matter anyway. You have a tight circle around you. You could care less about what happen and also saved your a**. Right now you want to punch me for just saying that, you could get dress and I am sorry for everything that I have done and said. The only thing you want is respect. If you want to find your friends they are at the hotsprings." He got up and got his own stuff together.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana narrowed her eyes in fury with each and every word he spoke. She knew they were true but she did not care.
"What would YOU know about me? You don't know anything about me so who are you to judge!" she said as the glass windows shook as her powers were being release. Her body was taking some damage as well since she could not control it it was hurting her too. "Who is this Cho you speak of? Is he from Kiri?!" she said. Thats what she interpreted from what he said. Was he so great that he spoke of him like that. She did not notice it but her chakra was turning dark like her spirit. 

*Darius*

Violet sighed and looked at Akina sadly. "Oh so sadness runs through al love tried between those who seek each other for romance. Love never ends well. Always in tragedy." she said.
"Wait what about my parents?" Darius said. Didn't they have love between eachother?
"it looks good for now but i know it will end in tragedy. ln fact their 'love' created you and your sister which created your ugly past" she said. Darius glared at her comment but kept quiet because he knew she was right no matter how much he wanted that to be a lie. Violet sensed a power coming from what she assumed was a hospital. it was a dark almost evil power.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke was in the process of sleeping off his last binge. He had decided he was going to go after all of his little sheep and get them back. Despite being asleep he was a trained ninja and thus he was vigilant even in his sleep.

*CREEK*

Shinosuke sprang up brandishing Fennikusuhane at the intruder, he was still a little "buzzed" from all the alcohol he consumed so his vision was blurry. He couldn't make out who this blue haired stranger was. He rubbed his eyes with his free hand as her form came into clearer view. He holstered his sword and ran up to the girl picking her up off the ground and spinning. The rotation caused him to lose his footing and fall to the ground. The sight of this girl put him in such a jolly mood it was enough to help him forget that he lost two of his best friends in the world. This girl was his niece and she was the apple of his eye, Kei Aosuki.

"Kei-bear what are you doing down here in this dark dingy place. You should be out playing. Aww who am I kidding it's not everyday you get to see your favorite gal now is it?"He laughed as he hugged her. He loved this girl so much he would do anything for her.
---

*Koji Kazama*

As Koji and Thalia moved closer the stench got worse and worse. Koji was uneasy about what lie ahead so he had decided to take the lead now. As they continued they started to see bodies of fallen shinobi wearing Kumo headbands. The plains were strewn with more bodies than they could count. This sight was not for the faint of heart at all, the loss of life here was great. They approached the mountain trail with Kumo not far in the distance. When they went to Suna he didn't get to look at it like he did Suna now. He wondered if it was this bad.

_Kukukukuku_

The enemy was near they told Koji as much. He could also hear the sound of marching not that far up ahead. He saw a large fault in the plain that was more like a small alley. Koji was up for a fight but he wasn't an idiot, he wanted to see their numbers and what they were up against. Quickly he grabbed Thalia pushing her up close to him and pushing off the ground. He jumped into the seam with Thalia in tow. It was very cramped and they were pretty much on top of each other despite being vertical. Before she could say anything he gave her a look that said "shut the hell up" without saying it aloud.
"I don't know what I've been told!!" A girlish voice rang out first then the voices of many more others that sounded much more manly and gruff. After they finished it was followed up by a much more shriller and girly voice.

"The Branded are going to finish off Kumo- Oh!!" After that the voice was proceeding chorus of the men. It was the enemy army marching. Koji attempted to crane his head. He got a glimpse of the owners of the girly voices.



Koji couldn't help but gawk at them as they were cute girls despite being with the enemy and the blonde having such an annoying voice. After the two girls walked by Koji saw their men, they ranged in appearance from stocky, to fat, to skinny, to ugly, to average looking. All in all their were about 25 of them in this battalion, and apparently they were called the Branded. Koji waited for them to pass completely.

"They were cute and I've been itching for a fight since I saw that stupid fucking mutt Kyo. We can take them Thalia. They're two girls and they aren't that much older than us if at all. Come on Thalia we can take them."


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kei laughed so hard it hurt, tears of happiness ran down her face as she hugged her uncle. Shinosuke was always there for her! Always, when she got in trouble with her mother. Shinosuke was the one who helped her. He even got out of school a couple of times. If anything she missed him more than anything...

Kyo smiled at the two,"What no hug and happy reunion for me?"Kyo asked sarcastically,"Shame favoritism."

But then he laughed and sat on the stool bar and turned to face Kei and his uncle. Kei proceeded to help Shin up and then she smiled,

"We wanted to kind of hang out...And we saw that you were here and tahdah!!"Kei said,"I missed you so much Shin!!I have so much to tell you!"

Kyo smiled and nodded,"Yeppers we been busy."

Kei smiled before jumping on the stool bar and swinging it around to the bar. She looked at the empty shot glass and then back at Shin, he was drinking. Kei knew that Kyo had picked up a little smoking habit when he was with Seiko...

Kei leaned in and looked at the bottle that was half empty...

Her mother drunk the stuff, Kyo saw her look at it and raised an eyebrow

"What I am just looking!"Kei said


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As they continued towards Kumogakure they ran through fields of dead bodies, and more and more showed up as they ran threw. It was disgusting, but at the same time, it made her excited, excited for the inevitable battle coming up. Smiling, Koji took the lead, he must of thought that they would be approaching something ahead. So protective.

As they drew closer they could hear footsteps, and two girls talking. As they got closer she noticed the group. It was lead by a black haired, and a blond haired, girl. They both annoyed Thalia, and for some reason, they reminded her of Luka, which made her sick. She wanted to take them down right here and now, but Koji, just stopped, staring at them. She wanted to punch him but she stopped as well, letting them pass them. She looked at Koji, listening to what he said after they passed.

"I know we can take them. Two girls like that should be a cinch to take down. As for the others, well if they are being led by girls like that---then they should be no problem at all."

Thalia turning around looked at the small unit march the path that they had just come up from. She could hear the annoying girls continue to talk, which pissed her off, but to take them out, she'd need to get rid of their little army first. She grabbed her scythe and charged, filling it with electricity. Due to their loud march and the girls yapping they couldn't hear her charge from behind, she instantly prepared to swipe and completely cut through three of the me through their torsos'. Thalia landed in a stance which she was squatting, and had her face held down to the ground, but as she looked up a grin was shown on her face, as blood dripped to the ground from her scythe.

She took up her normal pose as one of the sisters yelled out:

"What was that! What interrupted our---!"

The entire "army" turned around, to see three of their men cut in half. As more blood filled the ground Thalia knew the time for attack was now. She knew she couldn't get more with a cheep trick like that, she'd have to play fairly from now on in this fight. Two of the men, the closest men, rushed her. She motioned her scythe by slamming it in the ground, kicking off the handle of the scythe she forced herself away from the army. But as she did that the scythe spun, and by the time the scythe had spun one of the men had been standing where she would have been, cutting the man from inbetween his legs all the way through his head.

She wasn't as far back as Koji, but she knew it didn't matter, he could get farther then she could, so she was at a good distance. She watched as the men charged them, but her real attention went to the two girls, wondering what they could possibly do. But before she could do that she refocused on the oncomming army.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Like Totally Not Ok_

"Fucking Thalia being as troublesome as ever." Koji lamented as he watched her speed off in front of him in search of blood. He couldn't help but feel a little responsible, he was rather obvious in his "admiration" for the two girls leading the battalion. Koji watched as she charged her scythe with electricity and proceeded to bifurcate three of the battalion members at the waist. The whole army turned around to face her. She managed to get one more guy cutting him from the jewels to the crown. 

"You have a dark sense of murder with that thing. Like some kind of immortal lightning wrecking havoc."Koji walked down the trail with a smug smirk and cracking his fist signifying he was ready.

*DOTON DOMU*

He ran forward as his fist became encased in a rock casing, but this stone was not like any regular stone. It was hardened with chakra to be just as hard as steel. He sprang forward past Thalia as one of the soldiers rushed her and ignored him, big mistake. Koji drove his iron hard right palm into the sternum of the man knocking the wind out of him, his left hand cut through the air delivering a knife edge chop at the man's throat. The blow sent the man doubling over in pain leaving him open for the death blow. Koji raised his fist and drove it hard into the back of the man's skull. A sickening crack resonated through the trail. He looked up at the rest of the army squinting his eyes with a creepy cheesy smile, his fist drenched in the man's blood. They all looked back at him before two brave souls decided to dash toward him. They both came in swinging wildly, but the thing is Koji walked into every fight thinking he was faster than the other person. Sometimes it was true and other times he was wrong, this was not a time he was wrong. He disappeared from sight moving faster than any of the two could percieve before he appeared in the air.

*DATI BUTSU INKAN!!*

*BOOM*

Koji stood on both men's heads or rather what was left of both men's head as he proceeded to stomp on them with his dirty boots sending a slight tremor through the ground. His signature white boots blood stained and his scarf flowing.

"That's Like Totally Enough!! Like Stand Down
"That's Like Totally Enough!! Like Stand Down"

The two girls said in unison but it didn't matter none of the soldiers were especially raring to go against Thalia and Koji. They must have seemed like two monsters as they took out a fifth of the enemy battalion in the blink of an eye it seemed like. The twins stepped forward to face Thalia and Koji.

"What's like the big idea here?"
"What's like the big idea here?"

They said it in unison again which for some reason irked Koji, but he smiled at them before clearing his throat and speaking up.

"Well my friend over here is a little overzealous so she kind of came in guns blazing. Then you're men came to exact revenge for my friend's handiwork and I couldn't just sit back. I got a little overzealous and some people had to die. No big deal ladies. What do you say we put it behind us and I take the cute blonde without the annoying voice out to Ichiraku's. I promise not to bite too hard.Koji hissed the last part, it had been too long since he killed someone, since he had acted like a real viper.The two girls looked back at him like he had stressed their brains.

"Like are you serious?Creeper much."
"Like are you serious?Creeper much."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 11, 2011)

*Asuka Tenryu...*

Asuka smiled under her scarf as she got up from her chair. "Well then, now I'm _very_ interested." She put her hands on her waist. "Because it's been a very long time since I fought a girl as well. I haven't met a girl yet who can match me in strength, but I've got a really good feeling about you."

*Somewhere in the village...*

One of the scientists was walking through one of the back allyways. Another man suddenly approached him. _"Sir, we're currently not sure where Asuka is, and the next session starts in less than an hour."_

"Hmm. I see. Not to worry though. She is very prompt. I'm positive she'll show up quite soon."

*In the woods...*

Not far from the village, several crashes could be heard from the forest. In a small clearing Asuka and Tifa were duking it out. The combined strength of both of them had knocked down several trees in the area. "Hahaha. I'll hand it to you Tifa. You're one tough girl." Auka said as she landed on her feet in the clearing.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Smiling as Koji put on a little performance as well. He took out three guys, one by silting his throat and two by stomping in their heads. They may be called hypocrites, complaining about dead bodies and then killing this many people themselves, but who cares. Now their army was about seven members down, and she was getting excited. However the only bad part is, is that none of the other men were willing to risk their lives---how pitiful.

Her hand sparked with lightning. She smiled yelling out:

"Koji, you can handle those two bitches for now. I just take out the rest of their forces, since it seems like they don't want to move."

As the lightning ball fully formed in her hand she squeezed it. She lifted her arm and chugged it at the group of men. It hit, and stuck, one one of the men straight in the face. He quickly grasped it, wondering what it was, as the men around him said:

*"What the hell is that thing?"*

Then it exploded with a giant electrical blast. As it exploded blood went flying everywhere, and the explosion affected five of the men around him, although it only killed two, severely injuring the other three, leaving them there on the ground. For the guy that she had stuck, well they could just say that his body wasn't identifiable anymore. She smiled as she slowly approached to pick up her scythe. 

Finally, due to killing some of the men, another one got the courage, or the rage, to try to go kill her. He ran up towards her, throwing an explosive kunai. Picking her scythe up from the ground she caught the kunai by the holder with the end her scythe and managed to redirect it, so that the explosion wouldn't affect her. However when it exploded a giant cloud of grey smoke appeared around her, shielding her vision.

Three of the men came in from the front, and they were fast, but not fast enough. She put her hands in front of her as a lightning wall deflected them backwards, along with the smoke cover. She then approached the three men, all on the ground, defenseless. She crouched down behind their heads, filling her scythe with electricity, and then, slicing their heads off in one quick motion. Blood splattered on her face as she started to shake at first, but then, liked the idea, was contempt with it. She had a genuine smile on her face just because she was happy, not a crazy one, just a normal smile.



She then laughed out loud and screamed out:

"Lord Jashin! I hope you see all these sacrifices I've given you! But don't worry, there will be more, oh so many more!"

She then diverted her eyes to the nine men left, and the two girls.


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 3: *_Giver of death, Aqincendi
_
Lyra looked around, now getting tired of this. She felt like an animal, being forced to fight for the entertainment of others. Like seriously--- _what the fuck_?

"Videtur canis iterum vicit! Sed videamus de sumpserit virtus sancta ...!!" The same man that Praeco spoke of was talking, his voice echoing with a special spark to it. She was getting sick of this! She couldn't even understand _any _of them! 

"Does *ANYONE* know---"

"Aqincendi pluat sit iudicium eius Vivificantem!" 

With his last announcement, the gates opened once again, yet nothing emerged through. Lyra slowly crept towards the gates as she wanted to see what was down that dark tunnel. The crowd kept on cheering, so they must know that something was coming. But where was it? It sho-

*CRASH!!*

Lyra fell to the ground as an earthquake rocked the arena. Now she looked up to the gate, she could see a large hole where the gate used to stand. Thank goodness there wasn't any people sat above the gates--- that part was destroyed too.

"Haec cum flebilis ante me stat! Et dico esse sententiam hanc ... rem?!"
"Frater sane curat infirmos; iocum!"

Lyra shot her eyes up to the sky, only to see a horrid sight.



The twin dragons gave a mighty roar before both opening their mouths. A red light formed around the left's mouth while a chilling blue on the second. Lyra was panicking, as she could tell what was going to come next. 

*Tifa Warholic*
_Undecided_

Tifa couldn't watch. She just couldn't.

She covered her eyes as she saw Date waste away himself over such idiotic things she wouldn't forget. She didn't feel like healing him, not after all he had done but she guessed that she had no choice. Koji was healing Hotaru, but she wished she could've swapped. Tifa just didn't want to talk to him right now, especially when he's being such a dickhead. Is he going to try kill her if she hurts him a little while healing?

Before she could even move, Thalia had already shot a look at her, showing her annoyance. 
"Next time tell your boyfriend to not get so pissed off when I save a friend. Maybe things like this can be avoided," she spoke so calmly before heading inside. Tifa didn't say anything in reply, humiliated by what had happened.

Tifa walked over to Date, kneeling down next to him. He seemed heavily injured, but she wasn't focusing on that. Her eyes were locked on his face, which was so sweet when he was like this. His brown hair and his perhaps childish face just made her smile, but then she would think of everything he had done today.

Did the bad outweigh the good in just a_ day_?

"Don't bother talking to me ..." she muttered as she placed her hands on his chest, beginning to heal his wounds. "And don't think I'm giving you any chakra either. You can go and shove yourself with food."

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_A friendly spar!_

The two were engaged in a tight battle in the middle of the forest. For every roundhouse kick Tifa would swing, Asuka would flick it away with her hand. The two were doing good, but Tifa was only going easy on her. It was a friendly spar--- there was no need to start bringing out fire jutsus and earth-shattering techniques.

But who's to say she couldn't have a little fun?

"Hahaha! I'll hand it to you Tifa. You're one tough girl," Asuka complimented her as she landed a space away from the clearing. Tifa charged after her, swinging her hands to the side before performing a spinning roundhouse kick before following up with a swift punch to the stomach.

"I couldn't agree more!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Gemini of the Valley_

Koji was about to protest to Thalia attempting to take on the rest of the battalion but then he remembered two things. She was so annoying stubborn when it came to these sort of resolutions. No matter what he did she was going to pick a fight with the whole battalion. The second and probably most important was that she couldn't be killed. He couldn't help but be defensive over her though. He really was becoming her sword and shield without necessarily meaning to be. 

He crossed his arms and watched her as the two girls did the same. There wasn't a lot of room not enough for Koji to be at his most effective. At the same time the girl's seemed content in watching their men get mowed down by Thalia. Koji watched with Glee as Thalia brutally dispatched the battalion. Using explosives and her scythe to cut them down. Their blood splattering all over her face, Koji couldn't help but get excited.

_Kukukukukukuuku_

They were telling him to cool down but she was exciting him. His adrenaline was pumping as he saw her smiling with blood smeared on her face. It took everything he had not to grab her, pin her to the wall, and have his way with her. Nothing appealed to Koji Kazama more than how brutal a woman could be. Koji walked up besides Thalia putting his hand on her shoulder to tell her to settle down. He stroked her chin gently then swiped his thumb across her blood smeared face. His finger was covered in blood as he licked it before looking towards the two girls. They had looks of disgust on their face.

"Ew what kind of freaks are you two?"
"Ew what kind of freaks are you two?"

The girls continued to talk in unison it was grating on Koji's nerves.

"Enough playing around Thalia. You're suppose to be the calmer one remember. I want those two, well no I want the one who doesn't have the annoying voice. The one with the voice I'd kill her too fast."

"We have names you freak!!!"
"We have names you freak!!!"

The two girls began to admit auras of chakra from beneath their feet. The black haired girl had lightning cackling around her while the blonde simply had a mini typhoon around her.

"Prepare for trouble."
"Make that double"
"To like totally protect the world from devastation."
"To like unite all people in the ninja nations"
"To denounce the evils of truth and love; XOXO
"Totally extending this to stars above!"
"Jesse"
"Jane"
"The Gemini of the Valley are totally here to fight fight fight"
"The Gemini of the Valley are totally here to fight fight fight"

*SHOUKA*

The veins around Koji's eyes popped more prominently this time than usual as his muscles began to swell with the power. He began to twitch.

"Why the fuck do you take turns talking like you rehearsed that trash!!!"Koji roared as he kicked off the ground heading towards the black haired girl named Jesse.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2011)

*Miho -LT- 1st Person*

_Nameless Story_​
There were a loud clutter of footsteps in the front of me and the back. Each step was accompanied by the splashing of water underneath their feet as they directed me along another part of this mountainous path. They've bound my arms and taken away my sword earlier on before they forced me to walk. So forcing my way out was not an option at the moment in time, but this could also work to my advantage if I let it. It was obvious these people were taking me back to their base. The bandits leader, Akira, had the others cover my right eye so I couldn't memorize the path to their hideout. Though it's not like it really mattered, I had already come up with my own means of remembering without sight.  

As I said before, this could work out for me if I let it.

Around the time I was first captured I had managed to attach a chakra string to the back hilt of my sword. I just needed to play along with everything and let them take me back to where they've set everything up and once there I could plan my counter attack. "_I shan't be overtaken so easily by those who strike in the dark like cowards_." I thought to myself. Honor was a code I lived by, even if I was a shinobi, this was something I picked up by in the Land of Iron. I shall never attack those who are unarmed and never unsheathed my blade in malice. Those who dare to challenge my home land or raise in arms against me, I shall commend their courage, but I will show no mercy. 

People such as these, who pick on those who can't defend themselves, have no honor and shall be judged by the chosen of god. 

After a while, those around me began to murmur among themselves. From the sound of there casualness I had assumed we would be reaching their hideout very soon. The conversation they held were of no importance to me, except for one, which happened to be right in ear shot of me. "A little girl with a sword like this? She doesn't deserve it, I say. I call claim to the sword after we're done with her." A deep voice spoke. The voice was familiar and I wouldn't forget it for the girth that it had. it belonged to Akira's personal lackey, no clue to what his name was.

"Man oh man. This is a piece of work. I'm going to enjoy cutting people down with this." He said delighted. I kept my head down as I listened to him swoon over my sword and how beautiful it was. There weren't many things, if any at all, that could get under my skin, but hands riddled in filth and fondling that which belongs to me was an insult to my very being. I have yet to be disrespected as much as I have now.

Still I kept quiet and continued to let them guide me. After another few minutes of walking with stopped suddenly. I was then pushed forcefully to the ground hitting it with a loud splash. My body bouncing off the unforgiving wet and jagged earth. Before I could regain my composure I was pulled by by my hair and then thrown into something. This place I was in was much warmer and while the earth beneath him was still cold, I could feel some padding beneath me.

"Take the blind fold off!" Akria's voice screamed as her foot steps slowly disappeared out of ear shot. The blind fold I wore was harshly yanked off as the blackness I had seen previously was now filled with color. "Where is my sword?" I asked immediately, not really thinking about anything else. I was inside deep green tent with a dim light inside that sat on a crate. The moment I asked about my sword I was meet with the familiar face of the man with glasses. 

"You should be more concerned with what's going to happen to you don't you think?" I simply ignored him and restated what I had asked, much to his displeasure. "You think you can just ignore me!? I am Sado, the fiercest among these bandits. Disrespect me girl and you'll find yourself in pain you've never felt before." Sado spoke to me with venom in his voice and to emphasis his point he pulled my head forcefully to look at him in the eyes. Though this only seemed to further agitate him as he saw no fear or worry in my eyes. The man seemed to have forgotten my words before.

"Don't get to proud. The moment I'm free I"ll be sure to show you the difference between a warrior such as myself and a common criminal such as you." I retorted as I stared directly into his eyes. My face suddenly began stinging as I found it soon meeting his fist over and over and then thrown to the ground. "You two!" He yelled to a tanned skinned man with a pony tail and a dark skinned bald man. "Watch her and make sure she doesn't do anything funny. Akira and I have to make sure the manuscript on her is authentic. We'll deal with her aftwards." The two nodded in agreement as they sat down nearby and Sado exited.

Grudgingly I pulled myself up and leaned against the crate with the light on it. I took a deep breathe and exhaled to clear my mind. Now was the time to escape, but first I needed to find out exactly where they're keeping my sword.

Easier said then done.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was ready to kill anyone that approached her now, she was just getting started. However what stopped her from charging in was a hand on her shoulder. She looked up to see it was Koji. That sort of brought her back, although the killing intent inside of her still lingered, wanting to continue killing. After wiping some blood onto his thumb he licked it, which reminded Thalia of her own jutsu, although she'd never use it before. Well there would always be a first time for everything.

She looked at the two girls as Koji said he'd be taking care of the black haired one, while the blond would be all hers. She didn't care which one she took, they both were extremely annoying. However what did put her off was that it seemed the girl had wind release, her weakness, but she didn't care, this would be a battle of strength. She'd see if she could win, even without using her lightning release techniques. Smiling she ran behind Koji, heading towards her opponent as Koji did his.

She first engaged the girl with taijutsu, bringing her fist to punch that annoying bitch right in the face, however the girl blocked it with her arm and then tried to leg sweep her from down below. Thalia smiling now as she was in the air decided this would be an opening. She swung down with her scythe with electricity in it, however it was no good. Instead the scythe started to get chipped as her hand started to sting, and her body flew back. 

She looked and a thin whitish yellow aura surrounded the girl named Jane. She hadn't seen that there before, did she activate it at last second?

"Oh I'm sorry. Did I like, hurt you or something? Anyways, you can't penetrate my futon armor with lightning jutsu, there's no way that would work you weakling. You may have defeated most of my men, but there's _no_ way you stand a chance against me, especially if like you've already showed all that you've got. Anyways I'm going to, like, dispose of you now."

The blonde girl charged in fast, Thalia barley had time to react, however this time she didn't use her raiton element, she knew it'd just hurt her in the end. Blocking the girls kick with the pole of her scythe the girl smirked.

"Oh so you're like that fast huh?"

Suddenly she saw a fist infused with wind chakra coming straight towards her face, hitting her clear and sending her flying back. She rolled a bit and then looked at her hand. It was full of cuts. Then she put her hand up to her face. She could feel the cuts on there, she knew she had been damaged. Standing up slowly she looked at the girl, unsure of what to do. She just smirked and charged head on, Thalia was ready for this.

As the girl charged Thalia swung her scythe horizontally, the girl got in range just in time. It had split her in half. As she started to fall her clone started to turn pale and then dispersed with the wind. Thalia caught off guard felt something pierce her back, and then, through her heart. She looked down and saw a hand, a hand that should be soaked in blood, but was protected by a wind coating, although it looked more like a wind blade.

"Like, how do you like that? This match was way to boring, you were like, way to easy to kill! I thought you would have presented at least some type of challenge, but no, your like, so weak!"

Thalia smiled as she felt her blood drip to the ground. Now gripping onto the hand that was stuck through her she held tight, even though the wind jutsu around it had still been active, thus tearing the skin on her hand up. Thalia, catching the enemy off guard, stabbed herself with her own scythe, and then put her electric pulse through it, shocking both their bodies. However being the lightning element user she got off a bit better. The girl didn't have time to react, she should have been _shocked_ that something like that could happen. Jane let out a giant scream as she was electrocuted, especially since it had gone under her faint futon armor. Thalia bent downwards, letting go of the girls hand, and then kicked behind her, kicking Jane away from her as she took the scythe out of herself and backed up. She didn't care for her wounds, she didn't notice the pain much now a days, all she wanted to do was kill that girl, but damn was she strong.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2011)

*Miho -LT- 1st Person*

_Nameless Story_​
Seconds turned into minutes, minutes turned into hours and I still had no idea where they placed my sword. Though I attached a chakra string to it the hilt of my blade, it didn't do a lot of good if I couldn't retrieve it in one go. How would it look if a sword suddenly started dragging across the ground with no explanation? I would obviously be the first they suspect and they'd find out my little secret. I lone eye darted around the small tent until I fixed it on the two goons watching me. Both seemed to be nodding as they laid up against each other with their eyes barely open. 

Outside it had begun raining and was really pouring down. The rainfall sounded like rocks being dropped on top of the tent as he beat down on the roof. "The sound of the rain...maybe I could use that to my advantage." Slowly sifting my weight I turned over to my left side. The patch covering my left eye obscured the majority of my face outside of my nose and part of my mouth. I softly leaned back into the side of the tent giving off the illusion that I was asleep before I began to act.

"Who told you two to sleep on the job? Wake up!" Sado yelled from the outside.

The two guards shot up from their positions, wide awake, and began to stare intently at their prisoner. "We're still authenticating the manuscript, but the keeper has complained about the treasury being flooded. Take the girls sword and keep watch over it while we sort this thing out. It's to valuable to let it be ruined." Sado's voice seemed to get higher and higher as he spoke. The bandits looked at each other in confusion. "Something wrong with your voice Sado?" One of the asked.

"It's raining out here! Hurry up already, Akira's waiting!" Sado screamed again forcing the two of them into action. As I listened to the retreating steps of the guards I began to work on my bindings. "That excuse was terrible as well as the voice impression. Thank god for the rain." I said softly as I slipped my hands out of the bindings. The only thing for me to do now was to play the waiting game.

Luckily the bandits only took a few minutes before they came back in. I greeted them with the sight of me sitting on top of the crate with my leg's folded as I played with the lap that sat atop. "How did you get untied!" The tan skinned one yelled as he and his partner pulled out their swords. Unfortunately I had no time to answer their questions as I gave a simple flick of my wrist. A look of shock appeared on their features as sword and sheath flung from his hand and into mind. In a flash of pure black and crimson I cut the both of them down before they could move.

Their bodies hit the floor with a loud thud as the color red began to stain the green floor of the tent. Snatching the lamp off of the crate I tossed to the ground. The glass cracked as the oil spilled out and caught one fire at the snap of a finger. I vaulted out of the tent and began to look around. Everything seemed to be set up in rows. Tents were lined up side by side with small spaces in between them for movement.

Quickly I ducked behind one of the nearby tents and watched as smoke began to fill the air. It wasn't long before the smoke was spotted and people began to crowd around wondering what was happening. As they let their guard down I sprung out cutting each of them down with one stroke of my blade, except for one. I towered over the man and placed my foot up against his throat "Where's the treasury?" I questioned as I continued to apply pressure down onto his throat. Through gurgles the man managed to point out to a nearby tent.

It was more uniquely built than the others. Having very large black support beams and was almost triple in length compared to the others. Once pointed out I began to further question the dying man. I was able to find out where Akira's tent was, where she was is where the manuscript was. _"This story must be very valuable for them to go through all this."_ I thought to myself as I immediately began to head for her tent. The water splashing with each step that I took, my body drenched from head to toe, as the unfaltering rain continued to pound down on me.

Elsewhere...
"You were right Akira, this is the real manuscript." Sado spoke.

"Akira! We have an emergency!" One of the bandits yelled in a panic as he ran inside her tent. The man didn't see it, but Akira held a look of untold anger in her eyes as he spoke. "That girl we caught as escape and killed a number of our men. We think she's on her way here to attack you." He said in ragged breath. Sado looked to Akira who simply laughed before, with out provocation, cutting the man in half, right down the middle.

She stood above his split body with evident anger in her eyes. "I've told them to never enter my abode without knocking." She said with a look of disgust as she turned to Sado. "Take care of the girl, I'll follow shortly." Sado simply nodded as he exited the tent. Akira sat back down at her desk as she continued to look over the manuscript.

I would soon find out the true anger that the woman hid deep in herself.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Undecided_
> 
> Tifa couldn't watch. She just couldn't.
> ...



Date looked up at her.  "It was that or die.  Had I not given into the Satsui no Hadou that little piece of trash Aburame would have killed me.  That's what happens when you trust a group of Missing Nins more than the guy who's been looking out for you since you were a baby.  So you can save your holier-than-thou bullshit for someone who wants to hear it."  He rose and hand and batted her hands away from him, before forcing himself to his feet and slowly limping toward the forest.


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 3: *_Giver of death, Aqincendi_

Lyra swiftly evaded the attack, performing a roll to her left before tossing a kunai for the twin-headed dragon. The left head let out a roar of fire which torched the kunai, before heading for Lyra. She quickly rolled behind her, before beginning to sprint around the arena. As she did so, she prepared for her next attack by grabbing an entire bouqet of red spider lillies.

"Vere Her velocitas mira, dabo ei quod!"
"Ego Hanc tu frigidam ponet in profundum Tartus antro!!"

"*Karen Shikisai! Flower Bombing!*" Lyra added a few finishing touches to the bouqet in the form of various poisons, before tossing it towards the dragons. There was a small tag on the bouqet that read: '_With love x_'

"Credet adversandi!"
"Credet adversandi!"

The right dragon let out a burst of ice that froze the bouqet, but Lyra wasn't done there. She fumbled through her pouch before pulling out a razor-sharp rose. She dashed it towards the dragon, with the rose peircing the air like a knife. It smashed into the frozen bouqet, breaking it open before allowing the large explosion to swallow the dragons. They let out a fearsome roar before Lyra saw a large tentacle-like object drop to the ground, covered in flames. Onces the smoke had cleared, she saw it was the head of one of the dragons, covered in blood and burns.

"*Dabis caede fratris mei!*"

"Was that a threat or something? You're _pathetic!_" Lyra chuckled as the dragon's wings began to flap faster. His eyes were glowing a devilish crimson, while his indigo skin seemed to glisten with the sparks of fire. Within seconds, the whole dragon had ignited, with only a light glow of his eyes shining brighter than the blaze.

"_Sentio profundo inferni!_"

The dragon opened his mouth, letting out a burst of lava that began to swallow the arena. It was only enough to fill just below where the civillians were sitting, but Lyra still knew this was trouble.

*Tifa Warholic*
_Domestic_

"Fine! *Go fuck yourself*!" she yelled before storming back inside the house. She was sick of him! He didn't even understand perhaps what she was thinking, and should've simply listened to the girl he supposedly loved! What a bastard!

"I've had enough of this!!" she roared before heading out the back door, past the swimming pool and for the cliff up ahead. She needed to get away from it all--- they was all annoying her in some way or another. Tsugita for perhaps trying to kill Date, Thalia starting on her and then Hotaru who is just a straight creep.

Was _anyone_ sane here!?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 11, 2011)

Date stormed into the forest, his face red and flushed.  Part of it was the anger he felt at Tifa for trusting someone who had just tried to kill him, part of it was embarrassment.  You tend to lose some of the impact when you have to half limp, half waddled away because your body can barely move.  He punched a tree in rage, peeling the skin on his fingers off and leaving them bleeding.  He ignored the sting, his body numb to the pain.  He looked backwards at where Tifa had gone and sighed.  Everything had gone completely wrong.  Really did his day even have a good part?

Well...  As much as he didn't want to admit it, fighting Koji was intense, and he did enjoy himself.  As sick as that was, he was a warrior.  A warrior defended his own honor, enjoyed battling worthy opponents...  But did that means it would be at the cost of his girlfriend?  He sighed.  "Ojii-san what would you have done?"

"I cannot answer that."

Date visibly jumped.  Before him stood Kazaden.  "O-Ojii-san!  What are you doing here?!"  He tried to stand but Kazaden rose a hand, stopping him.  "I followed the trace of the Satsui no Hadou.  Speaking of which..."  He performed a one-handed handseal and a wave of, well, nothign passed throughout Date's being.  It was strange.  It wasn't like a gust of wind or a splash of water, he would go through that.  It seemed to go through Date and take the dark influence of the Satsui no Hadou away.  Date let out a slow breath.

"I knew you would have a cure for this, Ojii-san."

"Date...  I don't want you to use the Satsui no Hadou anymore.  Not until you have trained as long as I have in controlling it.  It's not a technique you can take lightly.  It's a powerful ability that requires concentration and mastery.  Don't use it."

"I was gonna die if I didn't!"

"Who are you trying to convince?  Me or yourself?"

"I don't need this.  It was nice to see you, but I can't take another person talking down to me today, I just can't."  His blue eyes met the brown eyes of his grandfather.  "First some idiot tries to kill me and I have to resort to this... evil power just to not die.  Then the girl I would give my life for a thousand times over chooses to ignore the fact that her little Missing Nin buddy just tried to kill me, and now you are telling me a bunch of shit I really didn't need to hear.  Sorry Grandpa, but I'm not talking about this anymore."

Date left, heading... well he didn't really know where he was walking to.  He was just walking, his hand dripping blood.  After a while he just fell, unconscious.  He couldn't go on at all.


----------



## River Song (Jun 11, 2011)

*Yata LT*

They ran, they were now far away from the rain of Ame. He was tired, oh so very tired. They slowed to a walk when they reached their destination. They walked through the small gardens, it was a retreat. Was there something in Ame that was too dangerous for the little girl to be around. He dropped the girl of his back. The glass was not really a substitution for his innards, it hurt like hell when he moved his arm. A apparently someone would pick the child up from here. He turned around giving a fragile wave to the small girl.

*MISSION END*​


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 3: *_Giver of death, Aqincendi_

"_Shit!_"

Lyra was in trouble here. She couldn't exactly swim through boiling lava--- only know had she survived because she was standing on the deceased dragon's head. However, the other dragon who seemed stronger was now filled with rage.

"Inferno vocat peccatorum *tuorum*!!"

"Go fuck yourself!" Lyra spat before twist flipping off the dragon's head, only to land on one of the stands above the civillians. They let out screams of terror, but the announcer was quick to reassure them.

"Ne supernorum curis! Scutum sanctus sic pro Omnes denique!"

"Oh for fuck's sake! Are you serious!? Stop this already!" she cried as she jumped up off the stand, aiming a little higher up. The dragon let out a ear-killing roar as the lava began to bubble and dance. He opened his mouth, letting out a chain made of fire.

"_*Do all of you use chains!?*_" 

The chain wrapped around Lyra's leg, burning it in the process before dragging her back towards the dragon. He created a wall of fire to trap her inside the fight arena so she couldn't escape. _Troublesome_ ...!

_Damn this ... this thing!_ she thought to herself as she grabbed her sharp rose and sliced through the chain just moments before she was to be devoured by the dragon. She quickly bounced off it's face before landing on it's back. The dragon let out a scream as it could tell Lyra was now crawling along it's back, just like anyone would.

"With love dear~! _Mwah_!" Lyra had a poison flower shoved in her mouth as she leaked a small dose of poison into her mouth, before spitting it on to the rose. She quickly stabbed the dragon in the back, releasing the heart-stopping poison. Within moments, the dragon had fallen and was now smashed into a crater, with the lava having dissapeared with his death. The dragon's head along with Gabriella's body was now turned to nothing but dust--- a message to Lyra of what would've happened if she hadn't acted.

"Adhuc permanet victor!"

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter **1: *_Happy's Message_

Sick and tired of it all, Tifa found herself walking through a sparse forest with trees scattered about. There was a long, winding dirt trail surrounded with lush grass with the odd flower here and there.

Her thoughts could only think of what had just happened. For every shred of guilt she felt, anger about it all swallowed up the emotion and tossed it away like a failed letter.
_
Why does it have to be so difficult? These emotions ... I bet it's because I'm not even human. I'd give anything to just be normal ..._ she thought as her depressed mind began to wonder into the situation of her status in the world. A demi-god. A half-god. The daughter of a god. It sounds like a cheaply-written story, but it was true. She didn't have any magical powers like Jashin or the goddess Etro, but just simply more chakra. It made her think she just had some funky DNA or something, and that Thalia was just lying to her.

It wouldn't surprise her.

A missing-nin. In Konoha, they are taught that missing-nin are a waste of space and a shame to their village and to the world of shinobi. They are outlaws who think they are above everything, and should be shot on sight. But after meeting Thalia ... she couldn't help but think a little different.

But then ... Thalia wasn't simply a missing-nin, was she? She was something different, much different.

She was her _sister_.

No matter how much hate there was, there was still blood between them. They both still had the same dad. The same _god_ as a dad. As she kicked her feet along the dirt, she couldn't help but feel like she was making a mistake. A mistake on everything. Date, Thalia ... she even felt like she did something wrong with _Koji._ Even though she didn't do anything, she was blamed for all the hate.

_"So you can save your holier-than-thou bullshit for someone who wants to hear it."_

_"Next time tell your boy friend to not get so pissed off when I save a friend, maybe things like this can be avoided."_​
"_I'm dissapointed, Tifa._"

_There's nothing I can do, is there?_ she thought to herself as she could feel the aching lump in her throat. She wanted to just simply cry, but she couldn't. She wasn't that pathetic.

"*TIFA-CHAN!*"

Tifa shot around to see a flying blue cat heading towards her. It was Happy, the personal summoning of her mother.
"_Happy?_ What are you doing here?" she croaked, her face red from where she had been tempted to cry.
​​


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

It wasn't quite down their in the little bar their mother made for them, Kyo was the first one to talk about the past. And Kei smiled gently at all the stories Kyo could remember. Even though everything was returning back to normal and Kei had learned that she needed to move forward..It was still nice to remise in the past...

Kyo looked at Shin sword and then pulled out his own,

"Look what I got!"he said,"I have a sword like yours and I gotten pretty good at it, want to try me with your rusty old blade?"

Kei laughed,"That sword is no where near rusty!?"she laughed,"Remember the story that mom told us?"

Kyo shook his head and then Kei clapped her hands together as she remembered the stories her mother and her past uncle told her.

Kei smiled,"Mom said Uncle Shin was a brat when she first met him."she smiled,Kyo chuckled a little,"Just like you!"

Kei laughed, Kyo gave her a death glare...

Kei smiled innocently,"Well they had a mission to do together and mom said Shin kept complaining the whole trip!"she said,"She said he was such an uncute brat, but as they really got into it, he proved fast and quick minded...She said he even look cool."

Kei smiled as she looked up,"He even saved mother from making a big mistake and for that reason that why he has our ancestor sword~"

"Fennikusuhane"Kei said,"The sword that cuts and melts though anything, it has no weaknesses not even to water. If water even touches that it turns into steam! That sword weilds the power of the sun in it!"

Kyo crossed his arms,"Really now..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter **1: *_Happy's Message_

Tifa was relieved to see Happy was here. He was one of the few people in her life that she could talk to and knew they'd never turn on her. In fact, the only two she could think of were him and Yata.

"What's the emergency, Happy?" she asked curiously as she wiped her face down to remove any trace of a tear.
"Uh--- your mother says there is an emergency in Konoha! She sent me here to tell you!" he fumbled with his words as Tifa could tell something was up. His voice was a bit wobbly, almost as if he was lying.
"Really? I thought mom was busy?"
"She is! B-But it's a super-emergency!"
"Like ...?"

Happy could see he was getting nowhere and sighed. Either he was bad at lying or Tifa was a sensor.
"Okay okay, there isn't an emergency. It's just ... she wanted to uh ... know where you was! Yeah, she wanted to know where you was!" hoping it would work this time, he gave her a faked smile to try and make it look more believable. Tifa simply burst into a fit of giggles.

"Come on Happy, you're a terrible liar! Admit it!" 
"I'm not a liar!"
"No you're not! You're a terrible one!"
"I am _not!_"
"You so totally are!"
"Oh--- *dammit!*" Happy stopped hovering in the air, landing softly on his toes before stomping the ground in fustration. "Edie-chan is a sensor! She's like ... a lie detector machine-thingy!"
"Yeah, I know! I remember when I tried to lie for Vaan when he would take her weapons ...!"

It was nice having a conversation with Happy. He was easy to talk to and always made her laugh, no matter what they was talking about. Tifa even remembered one time they was talking about something rather serious and he managed to make her collapse from laughter. Of course her mother didn't take to it that well, and thought she was immature for a _month_!

"The truth is tha-" Happy was beginning his sentence but was cut off by Tifa with a sarcastic expression.
"Are you actually going to tell the truth, Happy?"
"Y-Yeah! I swear! The truth is ..." Happy took a deep breath before surprising Tifa. He hovered up, slamming his paw on her forehead. "*Reverse Summoning Technique*!"

Before the girl could even react, she found the familiar white smoke whisper past her, encasing her in a sort of shield. Within a second of the smoke clearing, she found herself somewhere completely different. It was a town - perhaps a little similar to Konoha, but there was something much, much different ...



"Happy ... where are we!? There's ... loads of ... _you_!" she gasped as she took in her surroundings. The place was beautiful, with quaint buildings and a beautiful landscape, it was truly a dream. Tifa was sure she'd been here before, but it was an awful long time ago so her memory wasn't too good.

"*Welcome to Extalia!*" a white cat around the same height as Happy appeared with a pink robe on. She looked elderly yet powerful, as Tifa could feel her chakra despite not even being a sensor. "My name is Charle. You may or may not know me."

"Hi ... nice to meet you," Tifa smiled akwardly before scratching her head. "I've never been here before. Where is this?"

"It's in a place far away from the mainland. In fact, it's high up in the sky. A land floating above the heavens that can only be accessed through an Exceed, such as myself and Happy," Charle explained as Tifa nodded to show she understood. "I taught Happy and your mother in the art of Senjutsu, as well as having trained with your grandfather, Sanji Nakano."

Tifa was shocked at what she said. Was she for real? Trained with her mother _and_ her grandfather? But then it made her curious as to why she was transported here. Was she to train too and gain her own Exceed!?

"_Ah_, here he is!"

*Lyra Murasaki*​ The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Kalleos the Tyrant

"_Ea videamus vires accipit! Tyrannus exi!" the announcer yelled as the crowd roared with excitement. By now, Lyra knew what was coming next.

"Come on, who's next?" she sighed as smoke began pouring out of the whole left by Aqincendi. Lyra was however surprised at what emerged.



He clenched on to his sword which was hooked to straps around his body. His claw sparked with electricity as she couldn't help but feel strange about his appearance. He looked sort of half-angel and then half human. The claw and ring seemed to echo the appearance of her first opponent while his other side was of a regular human, minus the horns.

"What ... are you?"

"Don't worry, I speak your language. I'm what they call ... a fallen angel!" he smirked as he stretched his claw, the lightning intensifiying.
"A fallen angel? Wait, so can you understand this guy!?" 
"Hmph. _*Fragor*_," he whispered as he raised his claw, conducting lightning from the sky. It began to dance around his spot before hitting areas around Lyra. The girl began running around the arena, rolling to avoid the blasts.

"Come on! Help out your fellow human!"
"Habemus miseretur hominibus!" he yelled in reply before forming a ball of lightning in his claw. He tossed it at Lyra, missing her but sticking to the wall just meters ahead of her. A high-pitched screech was heard before a large explosion was seen, right where Lyra was standing.

"Too easy. You can't defy the Powers."
"Videtur denique tyrannum victor remittitur in Lyra!"
"Non assis facis!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke didn't say anything as Kei asked him for a shot at first, he sort of just craned his neck to the side as if to say "are you fucking kidding me". Still though he contemplated it, considering who her mother is she was going to discover alcohol at some point anyway. Shin thought back to the first time he ever got drunk as he touched his scar. He had been 16 two years after the war and his father had just died without ever once giving him the acknowledgement he so desperately wanted. Taiyou gave him his first drink, his second drink, his third drink, and well the picture was probably clear enough. He looked at Kei and Kyo they were definitely different from when he last saw them. She was almost sad but holding it back with a dam of bubblyness.

Shin listened to her tell the story of his life. He scoffed as she compared him to her brother, well it was true. Shin was just as insufferable and cocky as Kyo when he was a kid. He still kind of was but Taiyou fixed that by knocking him around. Kei said that Taiyou said he looked cool causing him to smile, he had always thought she looked at him like a brat. She probably still did to an extent. It pained him a little that she would never see him as an adult despite being almost three decades old now.

"Fennikusuhane"Kei said,"The sword that cuts and melts though anything, it has no weaknesses not even to water. If water even touches that it turns into steam! That sword weilds the power of the sun in it!"

Kyo crossed his arms,"Really now..."

Shin got up and walked over to the bar. He grabbed three clean shot glasses and a bottle of rum. He put them down and poured motioning for the kids to come over.

"You know besides my mum you guys are the only family I have left."Shin poured a shot to all three of them.

"I've been down here feeling sorry for myself and feeling alone. Two of my bestfriends, my two big brothers were murdered, well Ryoji... that idiot had an illness he was hiding from us all... One of my genin ran off to become a missing nin and the other two went off after him. I'm not a man that lies down and does nothing, I've always been a man of action."He took the shot and knocked it back.

"So idiot nephew what's wrong with your sister?"


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter **2: *_Charle's Dillema

_Tifa looked past Charle to see two cats dressed in royal blue armor, guarding a slightly taller cat--- just a little shorter than Tifa in fact, who was wearing luxurious robes with red, gold and hints of green.

"That's the King of Extalia! Griffiths Pointertail! Bow Tifa-chan!" Happy whispered with a nudge as he bowed before the king along with Charle. Tifa did the same, not wanting to seem rude. The civillians in the city center bowed too, while some began taking photos of the royal Exceed.

"Greetings Charle, Happy," he spoke with a deep voice as he acknowledged the two. He then looked to Tifa, who kept her eyes pinned on him. "Is this _her_?"

"Yes. Tifa Warholic, the granddaughter of the great Sanji!" Charle replied instantly with a firm voice.
"Perfect. Charle, while I go and finish what I'm doing in the Southern Castle, please explain the situation to her," with that, he went on his way with his guards through the city center as the civillians slowly stood up and carried on with their things. Charle nodded at his orders, turning to Tifa as soon as he was gone.

"I guess I better get this over with," she breathed as she brushed off her robe.
"Yeah, Edie-chan has given her approval for it to happen now!" Happy added as he gave a bright smile to Charle, before glancing it to Tifa.
"Wait, approval for _what_?" Tifa was interested now. She was certain it was to get her own Exceed, and she personally couldn't wait! Tifa had always dreamed of having her own Exceed. Flying across the terrains ... she could just picture it! "Am I getting my own Exceed!?"

"That's the thing. You can't get an Exceed, and I'll explain," Charle began as she saw Tifa's frown. She was dissapointed, but she needed to understand that it was almost impossible to give her one.

"You see Tifa, I'm sure you understand that your father is a "god", right?"
"Yeah ... I found out a month ago or so. Why?"
"Millions of years ago when the Extalia's were first born, we tried to bond with the goddess Etro. However, it didn't go too well--- their chakra was too powerful and we would often turn to dust the moment we practiced Senjutsu-"
"Wait, what!? But mom ...! She can summon her!"
"That's different. The Nakano simply have a connection with the heart to the soul of the goddess. The souls are only at half the power."

Tifa felt a little embarressed that her point had been shot down so quickly, but listened to Charle's explanation anyhow.

"But, there is more to come. A lot more!" Happy beamed to a curious Tifa, who honestly couldn't wait to find out more. Her stomach was churning at just the thought of something amazing.

"My daughter has married Pointertail's son, and is expecting a child. This child will be the prince/princess of Extalia. However, we have kept the egg in a special chakra pool to preserve it," Charle explained, only halfway through.
"So, what does that mean?"
"It means your child will be born the bonded sibling of the future child. Your child would only be a quarter-god, so that's fine to bond. But because of the other special trait you have, it'll be even better."

So, her child was going to have an Exceed but not her? It baffled Tifa but she was surprised at how Charle said her child would be born as a sort of twin with the one in Extalia. What would this mean? Why he child?

*Lyra Murasaki*​ The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Kalleos the Tyrant_

Smoke filled the arena from the blast as the civillians let our roars and cheers at the supposed defeat of Lyra. Thunder cracked the sky as Kalleos held his claw into the sky, conducting the element.

"Here kitty kitty, where are you?" he taunted as she slowly walked around the arena, keeping his eyes peeled for any sign of her.
"Over here doggy!" her voice was faint and seemed to echo as the crowd went quiet. Everyone sat on the edge of their seats as they tried to figure out where the voice was com-
*
SMASH!!

*The ground below Kalleos smashed open as Lyra soared out, punching him in the face. The lightning stopped as his concentration was disturbed, giving Lyra a chance to attack. She whipped a scroll out of her large pouch which read "water", giving Kalleos an idea of her plan.

"_*Fragor!*_" Water burst out of the scroll as Kalleos sent a bolt of lightning for Lyra. The puddle had now reached his toes, with Lyra smiling at this. She jumped into the air to avoid the technique, allowing the lightning to hit the water, sending a charge straight to the Powers.

"Gotcha!"
"Miserabilis humana!!"

Lyra gapsed as she saw that Kalleos wasn't fazed at all. The lightning simply sparked along his body as his claw reacted to the charge, beginning to glow a faint blue.

"Lightning powers me you fool!"
"You could've told me this earlier!"
"Miserabillis! *Fragor!*" He slammed his hand into the ground, creating a fissure in the earth in Lyra's direction. The hole filled with lightning, creating bright flashes of light. 
"*Pegasus **Draconis!!*" A dragon made of pure lightning shot out of the ground, heading straight for Lyra at a close range.


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo smiled as Shin proceeded to sit between them, Kei looked at the glass that he motioned to her. Kyo smirked and then shook his head as he took the drink and swallowed it. A slight burning sensation rolled down his throat and he almost coughed but he held it in...

He smirked,"Now that is a man drink..."Kyo smiled even though his throat was giving him hell

Kei looked down at the small little shot glass,"I miss him too..."Kei said about Ryoji,"But as long as mom and Shin is around...I think we can move forward right?...I think.."

She shook her head and Kyo sighed as he looked at the case on cases of wines, rums, vodkas and among other things. His mother was an alcoholic but she wasn't the bad one, she was the quite, drink until she passes out, alcoholics...

"One of my genin ran off to become a missing nin and the other two went off after him. I'm not a man that lies down and does nothing, I've always been a man of action."

Kei jumped a bit and then started to play around with her glass, Kyo watched her but then Shin turned to him

"So idiot nephew what's wrong with your sister?"Shin asked

Kei shot up,"There is nothing wrong with me!"

Kyo smirked,"You hit the head of the nail with that...Your Genin.."

Kei sat back down and then repeated what Kyo did and slammed the drink back but then accidently couldn't swallow it and held it in her mouth and then swallowed it slowly...

Not smart...

Kei began to cough as the burning began to tear up her throat

"W-w-what is that!!!??"Kei coughed as she tried to sooth the burning with water,"MY THROAT BURN!!!"

Kyo laughed


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke loaded up another glass while Kei was taking her shot so he didn't see her make the rookie mistake of holding it in her mouth before swallowing. Sexy in the bedroom and unsexy when you ended up gagging from having rum stuck in your mouth. He watched as she started to cough and try to sooth the burning with water. He laughed so hard he fell out of his chair. Quickly getting up he jumped over the bar and poured her a glass of orange juice. He grabbed some vodka pouring it in the shot glass then into the cup of orange juice, he did this twice.

"So Kei you're upset because of birdshit sheep eh? You can do better than that kid. He's a punk just as bad as your brother. Would you want to date a guy who is as bad or worse than you're brother?Before Kyo could retort Shin quickly poured him another shot and placed it in front of him.

"Shuddup and drink. You might learn a thing or two from the original. Everything about you screams me kid. And as hard as I am on you it's because I love you."Shin was drunk it was part of the reason he was being so open, but one could tell because his words were slurred.

"Now Kei you know I love you too. So even though I don't think that kid is any good for you how bout I drag him back here? After I kick his ass again of course.


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter **2: *_Charle's Dillema

_"Wait! I don't understand!" Tifa interrupted as she tried to wrap her head around it all. "Why ... why my child? Why not Vaan's, or Len's?"
"There's a simple answer to that one Edie-chan! Here, the old master Ikoni uses his fortune-telling powers to predict prophecies and the future. His prophecy said that you'd be the bearer of _that _child." Happy explained, clearing things up a little for Tifa but still leave her bursting with questions.
"Yes, what Happy said. But that wasn't the only prophecy he predicted ..." Charle mumbled towards the end of her sentence with a small smile as Happy gave a glare towards her.
"We can't tell her! Leave that to Pointertail-sama!"
"I know Happy!" Charle yelled before giving a warm smile to her previous student. Sometimes she just wanted to slap the motherfu-

"What's this 'other prophecy'?" she asked with a curious expression.
"Again, as Happy said--- it's best I leave it to the King. It's a complicated prophecy that I can't even figure out myself."
"Aye! And Pointertail-sama is _sooooo_ cool when he explains stuff!" Happy squeeled like a child as he mentioned Pointertail's name.

Tifa sat down on a bench, trying to think it all through. So her child was destined to be the bond-sibling-whatever of Charle's grandchild? But then ... if it was a predicition, they must know who the father is right? She had to know!

"W-Wait! You said it was a prophecy, right?" Tifa asked as she tapped her feet nervously.
"Yes--- Ikoni saw the future one night and told us all!" Charle answered cheerfully.
"Then that must mean he knows who the father is! Well? Who is it?"

There was an akward silence as Charle and Happy shot a look at eachother, not sure what to say.  
"Uh ... well it's--"
"*HAPPY! *We can't tell her! It could ruin the prophecy if she knew!" Charle scolded as she smacked Happy on the wrist.
"Sorry sorry!" Happy cowered in fear as Charle turned her best smile to Tifa.
"Apologies, but you have to understand that telling you this may lead you to alter the prophecy, therefor altering the future as a whole."
"So I don't have a choice? Are you saying just hook up with the first guy I see and pop out babies? I'm only thirteen!" 
"*AYE!*"

*SMACK!!*

"Sorry sorry!" Happy was now laying in a small puddle of blood as Charle shot him a death glare. She turned her attention back to Tifa, wishing to answer her worries.
"No, just follow your heart. It sounds cheesy but it's how love is made."
"But like ... now?"
"Heavens no! When you're much older!"

*Lyra Murasaki*​ The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Kalleos the Tyrant_

The dragon collided with her, knocking her a fair distance away. She smashed into the wall, leaving a large trail of dust. Once she had gotten up, Kalleos was already in her face.

"Come on little girl, I hear you call yourself an "angel" down there. Do you think you're really one?" he smirked as she traced her chin with his claw. "Think you got it?"

Lyra spat in his face, before kicking him where it hurts for every man. "Like hell!"

"_Carnis!_" he yelled swinging his claw for his face. She rolled out the way, before smashing her foot down on his skull, knocking him down. However, he swiftly pushed her off before grabbing her leg and tossing her across the arena. 
"*Fragor!*" Bolts of lightning began smashing down towards Lyra. The first few connected, pushing her to the ground. 

The girl carefully stood up from the crater she lay in, brushing off the dirt. Her wounds stung a little and she kept twitching but it would go away eventually. 
"*Flowering Gunner!*" Lyra began firing bullets of chakra towards Kalleos, who simply deflected them with his claw.
"Oh you! You're too sweet little girl~" he smirked as she walked closer towards the now desperate Lyra.
"Shut up! *ARGH!*" She slapped her hands together, charging up a large blast before firing it straight for him. He deflected the whole thing, before appearing in her face again.

"*Fragor!!*"
"*Karen Shikisai! Flower Bombing!*"


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei smiled at her uncle as he handed her another glass but this time watered down with orange juice. When she drunk that it didn't burn as much, it was almost soothing. Kei placed it down as her whole body began to warm up, she felt loose and nice...and...nice...

Kyo looked down at his drink but that is when Kei began to talk...

"The idiot ssssnakkkke..."Kei began, Kyo sighed she was already out of it,"I-I-I lovveee him.."

Kyo looked the other way as she began to confess

"He jussss to much offf an IDIOT to knowwww.."Kei said as she slammed her glass on the table, her eyes glazed over,"Soo! That is why!!! I don't waaannna go to Kumo!!!"

Kyo looked over at Shin,"They are sending us off to Kumo to assit the damage and help out...Other mother is full handed so the angels are taking off on their missing hunt..."

"ANNNNDDD THATS ANOTHER THING!!!"Kei yelled,"WHY HE WAANA GO RUNN OF WITH THHHHAALLIA!?...BITCH...."

Kei slowly began to lay down,"I am cuter than her any way...whore.."Kei slowly,"I don't waaanna seee him ifff..any chance he is in Kumo! THAT SNAKE IS GOING TO BE MY NEW PURSE AFTER I CASTRATE HIS BALLS OFF!!!"

Kyo took his drink and slammed it back,

He almost felt sorry for the snake


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 11, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Diana*
> 
> Diana narrowed her eyes in fury with each and every word he spoke. She knew they were true but she did not care.
> "What would YOU know about me? You don't know anything about me so who are you to judge!" she said as the glass windows shook as her powers were being release. Her body was taking some damage as well since she could not control it it was hurting her too. "Who is this Cho you speak of? Is he from Kiri?!" she said. Thats what she interpreted from what he said. Was he so great that he spoke of him like that. She did not notice it but her chakra was turning dark like her spirit.
> ...



*Hakro Ezel*

"I was right I lived in horrorville all the time now. I am still reading his diary at the moment to figuer out about two swords he had or all the weaopens he hold. Yes he only lived in Kiri for ten years. Please just calm down. You one of those people are blind to everything." Hakro pulled out the box with the kiri symbol on it and design and throw it at Diana. "There are several different types of blind people and they are not blind." He unsheath of his sword as he remembers part of Re l's training. "You cut of the head of a wplf it still have the power to fight back. The only reason I treat you like that because I have a small crush on you and for Cho he is dead because he did a great deed to my dad." He sheath the sword waiting for Diana to do something or relax and to calm He got near her as he pulled out somebandages and started to heal her himself.

*Akina Ezel*

"That is only half true, you have to make your love unbreakable even though anything can happen between two people. I could not be born with out the horror past that would never be erased. You have to shine a bright light through the darkness to keep what you really want or just die from it." She was getting a bit sad at the moment as she scence something from one of her sword it was a brother to Hakro's only sword. It always acted up as one was used or something like that to her. She could scense something else that was dark it gave her chills as she sat in the hotsprings next to Darius.


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 2: *_Charle's Dilemma_

"Okay ... I think I understand it now," Tifa began as she took a deep breath, finally feeling like she understood what Charle and Happy were saying. "So ... I'm going to have the child of prophecy basically? And what will happen with those two children?"
"Ikoni predicted that the two children will be linked as master and summon. But before I go on--- we must explain the second prophecy!"
"Aye! Pointertail-sama should be here soon!"

"I'm already here young one ..." his voice loomed over the others as they shot around to see the King and his guards watching over them. The citizens of Extalia were already bowing, embarressing the three as they realised they were the only ones disrespecting the king!

"Sorry sorry!" Happy cried as he instantly bowed along with Charle. Tifa froze for a moment before doing the same, but Pointertail shook his head. Thinking they were in for a punishment, Happy hid his head with fright.

"Have no fear young one!" he began, placing his paw on Tifa's shoulder. "You are the one of prophecy! We must speak! Charle, Happy, Tifa: come with me."
"Yes sir!"
"Yes sir!"

The two Exceeds nodded before following after Pointertail. Tifa did the same as the king led them through the city. She was amazed as how it was like an effect he had. Whenever someone was in Pointertail's radius, they'd bow in respect and then carry on with their daily things the moment he walked away. She didn't think any village had respect for their Kage like that now ...

Soon, they came to a dazzling waterfall that stunned Tifa with it's beauty. She'd never seen such a wonderful sight!



"It's ... beautiful!" she gasped as she felt like just crying. The water was the clearest she'd seen, with a almost metallic blue that made you want to just jump in!
"Aye ... The Waterfall of A Thousand Dreams they call it. I wonder why ..." Happy wondered as they all stood near one of the mini-lakes where the smaller waterfall landed.
"It's simple: Here is where people who are to train with the Exceeds train. So those humans with dreams of becoming strong grow stronger here, hence the name," Charle explained, proving truly how smart she was.

"Tifa, we must speak. It's of great importance!" Pointertail proclaimed as he turned to the group. They all went silent as they waited for him to continue. 
"This is important so listen up Tifa!"
"Aye! You can't forget this!"
"Yeah ... you should keep your ears open."
"Alright! What is it?"

Pointertail took a deep breath before clearing his throat. "Well ..."

*Lyra Murasaki*​ The Angel's Toll Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Kalleos the Tyrant

_The two launched their attacks at close range, connecting in an instant. An explosion of fire and lightning rocked the arena as the two were sent flying into their own craters.

"Canis smart sunt!! Ego carnificis te!!" he yelled before firing a large blast of lightning towards her. She quickly got out of her dent in the ground and cartwheeled to the side, before sprinting towards him with silence. A simple kunai was in her hand, yet that was all she would need. Her taijutsu may not be good, but her gymnastic skills were unmatched.

"Let Gabriella meet you in hell!" he roared as he took a swipe for her with his electric claw. She twisted her body over his head, crouching on her landing before swinging her kunai upwards to his head. He managed to deflect the attack with his claw, before smashing his hand into her face--- pinning her against the wall. "_See_? Stupid! Stultus suus! You have no ho-"

He began to choke on his words as blood splattered all over Lyra. Her blank face soon twisted into a smile as she held the kunai right to his face. A transparent poison was present, almost like water but much thicker.

"Arckillias Mornti. Devours the lungs," she whispered as he dropped to the ground, his lungs slowly turning to dust. "You're right--- it was stupid."

*~Mini Arc End~*​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 11, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Spike got away from the female vamp as to join in the circle with Hakro and Akina. He growled at his master. Akina was getting the master not to decide to go on taijutsu. Hakro was thinking what these vampires could do at the moment as Spike had vampire markings on him. Hakro stared to howled to forve the were wolves to come to attack them as well. "It would be best to use lighting and wind and combine." They heard the howls come through the forests of this village. Akina, Spike and Hakro jumped over the were wolves ran into the vamps as they ran to a building not knowing where they were out and Hakro still could not talk only growled. "I think we are in a secret lab somewhere, I can smelled the dead and meds as well."

Hakro nods as he wrap his body around Akina to protect her from the smashed glass. "Stop protecting me Hakro, I can protect myself." Hakro growled at Akina under standing as she started to squak like a harpie. Hakro started to smell water as he went in that direction as Akina and Spike followed him to a sorce of water. "I smelled moon flowers, I can scenced this place is only." Hakro saw the crossed on the wall. He picked it up and throwed it downed it was made of silver. He did not exactly saw his death coming but something else. Hakro and Spike ran out of the room feeling like they were being burned but what was in the room. Akina was wondering why they run out and soon she was starting to feel the symtoms of the room as she hurry up to feel the water can full of water and run out of the room with the can with holy water.

"Hakro and Spike, now we have to find the tree, I have a feeling it is loacated in the middle of a cemetery. I guessed we are facing more zombies and more other creatures that lived there as well." Hakro and Spike nod as they put their noses to the ground to pick up a scent of bones or skeletons at the moment to figuer out where the cemetery was at. Akina hold the watering can with her hand as the water can was made of silver and Hakro nor spike could hold it or was it purer then she thought it was. She followed Hakro and Spike as the storm did not changed, but it odd it did not once hit the lab. As Hakro, Akina and Spike neared the cemetery they started to hear crackling sounds as the wind started to pick up as the gate swung open for them as the sign said no return.


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 3: *_The King's Speech_

"Well ... to put it simply, you was born with a rare type of chakra known as 'Rainbow Chakra', or as some people prefer to call it 'Juinsina Chakra'," he began, shocking the young girl.
"R-Rainbow ... chakra? What's that?"
"It's a rare type of chakra that doesn't appear in humans at all, and has only ever been present in 3 people as our records show. All of those are your ancestors."
"But what is it? Like why do I have it out of ... billions!?"
"It's when chakra mixes with the soul of a god or goddess to form a colourless chakra, that when released and used in jutsus creates a dazzling rainbow colour instead."
"So it's colourless ... yet colourful?"
"Colourless in your body, colourful released."

Of course. It had to do with her demi-god status.

"Right, so my chakra is magical like ... what happens now?"
"Aye, you'll be taught how to use a super-secret technique and how to master this chakra!" Happy smiled as he bounced off the ground with excitement.
"Yes, you will learn the art of Soul Hunting and how to master this chakra."
"_Soul Hunting?_"
"Charle, if you may," The others flew up to the top of the waterfall, leaving just Charle and Tifa. The latter was wondering what "Soul Hunting" was. Would she be forced to take on some strange job or something?

"Soul Hunting is ... well, let me just show you," Charle took out a metal rod before tossing it into the air. It extended, forming into a longer pole. She caught it, holding it over her shoulder before closing her eyes. "*Soul* ... *HUNTER*!"



Charle held the incredibly large axe or scythe in her hand as the dazzling array of colours reflected off the water. It had already dug a large crater into the ground behind her, and Charle wished to show off it's power.

"Now I haven't mastered it yet, but let me show you it's power!" She smiled before struggling a little to lift it. It looked incredibly heavy, but she eventually managed to swing it in an arc shape, slicing the waterfall in half with barely any effort. Tifa was amazed at it's power, and wished to learn it.

"Oh my ... that's so fucking amazing! But why can you use it, Charle?"
"My mother is a Soul Summoning. I'm not as young as I look!" she giggled despite everyone thinking otherwise.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at the blond haired girl, and she looked a bit disheveled. She had cuts all over her body, and she started to shake. She looked up at Thalia and yelled out:

"Like, what the hell did you do! And, like you are you still alive, you monster!"

Thalia chuckled a bit, that girl may be strong but she didn't have much brains, that's for sure. Thalia getting serious straightened up and said:

"First of all, wounds like this---

She pointed towards the wound that had her bleeding from where her heart should be. She looked back at the girl named Jane smiling.

"Well, wounds like this won't kill me. As for how I effected you with my raiton, simple. I grabbed a hold of your arm, as I noticed that since you had a second Wind Jutsu activated your wind armor had been cut off. I took that opening and stabbed myself with my weapon, electrocuting you, and myself at the same time. I electricity going under your wind armor made it even worse for you, as wind is lightning's weakness, effectively dealing more damage then it would have initially."

She smiled, as though she had figured out something. Thalia didn't really like this opponent, actually she hated her, but she felt like she could win. There was still a chance that she could. She could tell that this opponent was stronger than her, stronger by a lot, but if she could get the upperhand then she could win.

"But that like, totally, won't save you you know. That was just a lucky shot, as long as I stay long range I'll have the total advantage!"

Thalia tried running up towards her but before she could the girl Jane took a deep breath as she yelled out:

"Wind Release: Dust Cloud!" 

She breathed out a giant cloud of dust, surrounding the area, blocking Thalia's view. She was absolutely blinded, she couldn't see anything besides the dust. She stood there, absolutely silent, waiting to hear something, footsteps maybe. However something happened she didn't expect. Suddenly a giant blast of wind came surrounding her, tearing the earth apart underneath her. It tore her clothes as she was blown away. She hadn't heard anything, how the hell did the girl do it so silently!?

She flew back into a rock wall. She looked down at her body as she felt blood pour down to the ground. She could tell she was pretty cut up to say the least, battling this wind style user was taking a bit of a toll, but she could manage. The girl smirked as she made a few more handseals, but Thalia had to close the distance. The blood stopped pouring down onto the ground, and she charged.

"It's going to be over already, you know that right?"

She took a deep breath as she said:

"Wind Style: Gigantic Wind Bullet!"

She breathed out what would look like a giant wind blast. Thalia smiled as she took the attack head on, no dodging this. However when she was blasted back her skin started to turn red, and then dissolved. She turned into a blood puddle.

Thalia smiled, this was her chance to strike. Attacking from behind, Thalia swung her scythe from behind Jane, and hit her hip. She continued to swing her scythe, hoping to chop her in half, however due to the girls wind armor she was saved. Although she still was thrown into the ground. Thalia sighed, she didn't manage to even cut the girl. She had to try something else. Jane slowly got up and looked at Thalia with a bit of killing intent in her eyes. 

"Like, this has gone on for like, long enough!"


----------



## River Song (Jun 11, 2011)

Rika Shiromi: Finding yourself .
Chapter 1
_Loving Father_​
She sat there withering under her Fathers cold stare “You disgust me you do.” She always told people that her father saw her as the perfect child, the truth was so very different though. She sat across from him, in his office. He was drunk, what a surprise. His head slunk back ans he downed another bottle of sake. Ever since Rika’s mother had appeared. Her father had sunk into depression, then alcoholism. 

It had not been too noticeable at the start. He just took a firmer tone with Rika, he then began to handout physical punishments more regularly. Even for the smallest thing, like spilling milk at the table when she was five years old. Her father had dragged her away from the table, where most of the clan ate. He scolded her telling her that she was a bad girl, before slapping her across the face.

That had been the turning point, not more than a month after that he began to go to bars regularly. With his drunken state came verbal onslaughts. “ 

“You’re a disgrace to the Shiromi name”

“I’m sorry I ever slept with that whore, that right your mother was a whore” 

“You’re an ugly bitch just like your mother”

“You’re a little slut just like your mother”

“.......just like your mother”
“.......just like your mother”
“.......just like your mother”

Rika Shiromi: Finding yourself .
Chapter  2
Abuse​


She sat there, remembering. As a little girl the verbal abuse was almost too much, she remembered crying. Crying and crying. Sobbing about it to her grandfather. The whole clan knew what was happening but the whole clan was taught obedience. Obedience to Konoha and obedience to the clan head. He began to drink more and more, suffering alcohol poisoning on more than one occasion. 

Rika was seven when the true physical violence started. Usually it would be a slap and she would be given a reason, like ‘you don’t train hard enough’ or ‘ you were disrespectful’. That all evaporated in the alcohol. She remembered the night it truly started.

She was sitting reading a brail book with her old Grandmother. It was about a girl with black hair, skin as white as snow and lips as red as blood. Suddenly there was a loud clash as the door was  flung open followed by a hoarse call of “Where’s is that little slut, WHERE THE FUCK IS SHE!”Her father came charging into the room. He lifted Rika up by the hair screaming obscenities at her. Faster than Rika, at that age, could comprehend her brought his knee crashing into her gut, Her grandmother cried out but she was silenced, by a stern gaze that truly saw nothing. Rika was crying now as her father proceeded to hit her. 

However if she ever went to hospital it was always ‘the blind girl fell down the stairs!’


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2011)

*Miho -LT- 1st Person*

_Nameless Story_​
The rainfall from earlier had let up and was now nothing more than a light drizzle. The mist that this country was known for as began to sneak up on the camp. I had summarized that as a strategic standpoint the bandits used this area, hugged between to peaks that sat deep into a valley from the looks of things, to house themselves and as their base because of the lack of the mist that flowed through. Though they have just settled and been lucky all this time for now the mist was like a blanket over the area.

This worked to my advantage and disadvantage. While they could not see me the same could be said vice versa, but what made things interesting is the fact that these weren't normal bandits. My very first encounter one of these bandits used a nin/genjutsu combo on me and this being the Land of Water the housing of Kirigakure their village's ninja was known for two things.

Their ruthlessness and mastery of the silent killing technique. 

Needless to say I was just in as much danger as they were, perhaps even more so.

I sprinted from tent to tent, hiding and ducking down to one knee as a moved from one to the other. My foot steps were as light as I could make them splashing against the water every so silently as I moved. Placing my back up against one of the green tents I listened as not one, two, or even three, but four sets of footsteps ran by me. "Sado'll be helping with the search. We need to capture her before Akira leaves her tent!" The guards yelled in a frantic tone as they ran by. _"So Sado and she will be coming after me? They must not trust leaving my capture up to the hands of their subordinates."_ I thought to myself as I waited for the coast to clear and took off further ahead.

In honesty it's not like it mattered, I would be coming to them anyway. They had the manuscript and I need to get it back.The mist began to thicken some lowering visibility, the most that could be seen were the points of the tents. Things were getting more dangerous the less I could see. With only one eye I was already running on sense alone. As I rounded my way around one I found myself stopping suddenly, their was a warm, wet feeling that was accompanied by a stinging pain in my arm. 

_"I've been found."_

Reaching for the handle of my blade I was soon assaulted again, a kick to the back tossed me to the ground as I began to roll before jumping back to my feet. I unsheathed my blade ready to strike, the mist may have lowered by visibility, but the mist wasn't deep enough for them to fully immerse themselves in it. "Seems we've got a lost little girl running around with out adult super vision." The voice was followed by a deep chuckle as a visible silhouette began to appear. The owner of the voice soon appeared, but there was really no need for I already knew who it was.

"Seems your letting your pride get to you Sado." I spoke unnerved which earned a growl from the man. "Your the one to talk child. You seem so confident that you can defeat me, despite I've caught you off guard twice now. What were your words? "You only got me because I stumbled."  Sado simply chuckled as he recalled the girls words. He was more powerful than her and he knew that.

Or so he thought.

"Those who point out the problems of others is a big downfall for man. I need not speak of how confident I am when I can just show you." A look of disgust appeared on Sado's face as he treated back. He was going strike inside this mist again as he did before unfortunately his redundancy was his down fall as I would never fall for the same trick repeatedly. My feet were planted firmly on the ground as I stood in one place. Soon the silent killer struck from behind seemingly aiming to slit my throat. A mist of crimson spread up into the air and flowed with the ever white mist making a red cloud of fog.

The disappearing sound of footsteps was all that need to be heard to tale the story of a winner. The blood of one began to dilute the small puddles below as the contorted face of a man was shown with a look of utter disbelief. Sado laid on the ground as I continued my way toward the head leaders tent. It took all of two minutes before I finally arrived. There were guards everywhere, they simple surrounded the tent in a swarm, far to many for me the count. Soon the cloth door of the tent I stood in front of opened and the leader herself emerged. Her face held an untold amount of anger as she looked at me, her silver sword brandished.

"You've come back for the manuscript, but you won't get it. You've outlived your usefulness the moment we brought you here. Though these bunch of maggots seem unable to handle you themselves. I"ll be happy to end your life personally."


----------



## Laix (Jun 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Soul Training!_

Tifa sat down for a moment, making sense of everything that she has just been told. So far she has been told that she has two prophecies told about her: the first one said her child would 'bond' with an Exceed from birth, while the second said that she would learn the Soul Hunting technique. Before she could even ask 'why me?' she had already been told that.

Well, her jutsu arsenal was lacking. Perhaps her taijutsu was the best around, but her genjutsu was horrible so if she could control her 'rainbow' chakra better, perhaps she could avoid genjutsu. But then another thought came to mind: what if she got a Soul Summoning?

"Charle, what happens if ... well, when I unlock my Nakano blood? I'll get access to a Soul Summoning, right? What happens if my rainbow chakra mixes with theirs?" she asked curiously as they had her full interest now.
"Simple! You're heart links with theirs, correct? So, they will be fed your chakra too, in turn making them stronger. It's a win-win situation," Charle explained to a still puzzled Tifa.
"So ... I sorta need to learn this then? To make full use of my status?"
"Aye! You'll easily surpass Edie-chan and even Kinzey-san!" Happy chimed as he danced around the three, only seconds before getting a head chop from Charle. "_Sorry sorry!_"

"Alright ..." Tifa smiled as she stood up, taking a deep breath. "I'm ready. I'm ready for whatever you've got!"
"That's the spirit! Now, I'll leave the training to you three as this isn't my specialty," Pointertail announced before flying off with his guards. Happy and Tifa were confused however.

"_Three?_"
"_Three?_"

"Yes, three!" An old, male voice was heard as a cat around the same size as Charle flew down from the sky. He was wearing the same robe as Charle, just in a royal blue. "I'll be teaching you better taijutsu skills and how to master your chakra. Charle here will be teaching you the Soul Hunter technique, while Happy will teach you how to use elemental chakra."
"Aye! But first we need to spar, one-on-one! It's so we know what you need improving on!"

That's more like it! Tifa clapped her fist into her hand, pumping with adrenaline. 
"Hehe, good! Who's first?" she asked with a cocky expression.
"I'll go first, being the _youngest_," Happy shot a smirk to the elders as they shot back their death glares.
"But I'm younger than you ...?"
"*SHUT IT!*"

*Lyra Murasaki *
_FLOWERS!_

She'd never been so excited! After reading through literally every book the local botanist gave her, she finally had got to the location of the acidic lime rose flower, said to melt those whose poison it touches! She had sprinted into the field, looking through the various rose bushes before eventually coming to a large one that was littered with them. Even though it was a protected park, she couldn't help it.

"*FLOWERS FLOWERS FLOWERS!!*" she screamed with delight as she picked at least a dozen or so and shoved them into her large pouch for use. She only needed two more flowers than she could create her next bouqet--- the exploding melter!


----------



## Cjones (Jun 12, 2011)

*Miho -LT- 1st Person*

_Nameless Story_​
"You think you can kill all my men and not receive punishment!" Akira roared from in front of her tent.

She was speaking nonsense. She was the one who set her goons on me, she lead them to jump me, she had them briefly hold me hostage and she stole an important memento from my client that was to be laid on the grave of her friend. Her logic was flawed and she seemed to be seething with an untold amount of anger. I wouldn't have had to kill those men if they let me be and she dare think she can punish me? This woman seemed to enjoy constantly insulting me with her sheer disrespect. 

I would receive punishment from no one.

"Where's the manuscript?" I questioned bluntly. In response Akira let out a horrid laugh as her eyes darken and set their sights on me. Reaching behind her she pulled out the book, dropped to the ground, stepped on and then spat on it. A gift from one to another in honor of the dead, utterly disrespected by this woman. I could see now why I was brought her by these chain of events, this woman, Akira, was just one of many that needed to be cleanse from this world.

"You don't know how it is. I train this low lives with love and passion...as if the were my own kin. Then you come along...and kill the lot of them so effortlessly. How much do you think a mother can take of that? Only *I* am allowed to kill *my* kids!" She was sobbing and hysterical. Before I knew it she screamed out as if someone had just ran her through with a blade and attacked . Furious swings of her sword each one more powerful than the other. She was running on anger and sadness alone.

I did my best to keep up with her as her frantic sobbing continued. Parrying her blade I forced it to the ground below and then retreated. Through her frenzied slashes I could tell she very skillful with a sword, even with her in this state, rushing in to strike would not be wise.  She held a stance that allowed her to counter after a parry only those immersed in the art of the sword would know such a stance.

"Their dead...and you killed them. ARRRRRRRGH!" 

I simply ignored her out rage and charged at her running the tip of Ea along the ground causing sparks to fly.

BOOM

My cheek stung and that every familiar warm feeling as an oozing liquid seeped out from it like water from a fountain. My cheek had been grazed a large gash visible made from a bullet. Akira began smirking at the tip of her sword closed back. "It's a gun! A dirty wench such as yourself shall never dirty my blade. I'll just shoot you to death, allowing you to die a whores death!" She screamed out at me as she pointed her sword back at me.

"I haven't did this since my time back in the Land of Iron, but now is a good a time as any." I thought to myself as I lowered my blade and placed it back into it's sheath. Akira gave me a look as if I had lost my mind, and if I was her I'd have given the same look. Still I laid in waiting for her to make the very first move. Dodging a bullet from point blank range is difficult, but when further out it speed decreases somewhat. I began to look for the opening between the recoil of her makeshift sword and the bullet fired.

BOOM

Sparks and smoke shot out of the sword and in that moment I took off. Dodging the bullet, much to Akira's surprise, I was right in her face in a split second. Her guard was wide open and she was unable to move it seemed everything was going in slow motion as I reached for my sword. In a blinding flash of nothing, but black all that was heard was a clicking sound of me resheathing my blade and jumping back to put some distance between us. Her follows and Akira herself were dumbfounded until the sound of splitting metal caught their ears. Akira brilliant silver sword split in two, the top of the blade falling to the ground with the clang of metal echoing against the pavement.

"N-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-.....NOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Akira roared out in anger a look of pure hatred on her face as she looked in my direction. "You think you can make a fool of me! Do you? I lead this bandit troop and you dare embarrass me? YOU WON'T LEAVE HERE ALIVE!" Akira screamed out as she signaled for her men. The other bandits appeared behind her and beside her in droves.

"There's two-thousand of us and only one of you! You want make it back alive!" She hollered out again as they all began to rush toward me in a mass akin to a riot. Weapons ranging from swords, claymores, claws, knuckles, clubs and spiked balls.  All of them and the leader herself converged on me in one go.

I would make my final stance there.

---

A light mist that glowed from the light of the moon. A grave nearby that sat undisturbed, facing the direction of the moonlight as if someone knew that even in death, people should still be given the chance to see and reflect on such beauty. The only difference in this grave was a lone brown pouch with a book sticking out of it that sat beside it, as if it was keeping it company as they both watch the eerie beauty of the mist that glowed a brilliant heavenly white because of the moon and a retreating figure in the distance.

The person gave a wave of their hand as it move through their hair. They had their head held high and walked with a confident switch as the grave behind them began to disappear from sight.

"I should go and check out that treasury. I'm sure the 60,000 ryo could be put to a much better use."

_Mission Complete _


----------



## Laix (Jun 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Soul Training!

_ "Kazi, come on! Move away!" Charle scolded her husband as she flew up to the top of the waterfall. He sighed, following after her leaving just Happy and Tifa.

"I'm looking forward to this, Tifa-chan!" Happy smirked with a gleeful look on his face as she clapped his tiny paws together.
"Same here! I've never fought my mother's best summoning ...!" She put on her leather gloves, ready to battle against the summon.

"Alright, we'll just have a 2 minute or so spar so we can see your abilities. Please, Tifa do your best!" Charle announced before leaving the rest to her husband.
"Yes, on the mark of ...! _Three_ ..._ two _... _one_ ..."
"*GOO!!*"

Tifa charged straight for Happy, perhaps stupidly with her fists raised, ready to smash him to peices! However, Happy wasn't Edie's summoning for just his cuteness.
"*Water Release: Water Trumpet!*" Happy inhaled before flying into the air, releasing a burst of water in the shape of a trumpet. The resulting wave knocked Tifa back, drenching her in water. "I'm at an advantage, Tifa-chan! We're at a waterfall so you better be careful!"

As Tifa stood up, she thought about what he said. He was right ... fire is weak to water, and they was surrounded with water. She had to stop him from using it somehow ...! Perhaps she should just barrage him with speed?

"I understand that Happy! But you're at a disadvantage too!" she remarked as Happy seemed puzzled at what she said.
"How so?" He mumbled as he saw her hands twitch, with a spark of green electricity. Within a second she was behind him, swinging her fist. Surprised at her speed, he was pummeled straight into the waterfall, another mistake of hers.

"She isn't making use of her enviroment! A strong fire technique can be used so effectively with water ...!" Charle commented as she seemed dissapointed at how Tifa was battling.
"I agree ... let's hope she realises the mistake she's made. Happy's specialties are water and wind ..."

"See Happy? I told you!" she sniggered as she waited for him to emerge. She became suspicious however when it had been a few moments yet nothing had happened. "_Happy?_"

"*Water Dragon!!*" Tifa could hear Happy's roar as she saw the waterfall begin to rumble. Within seconds an incredibly large water dragon had emerged, made from most of the water from the waterfall. It charged straight for her, giving her just seconds to react.

"*Roar of the Lion's Fist!!*" Her fist suddenly became engulfed in a large flaming lion, just seconds before her fist collided with the dragon. She made the fist as large as she could within that time: around the size of an _elephant._


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki *
> _FLOWERS!_
> 
> She'd never been so excited! After reading through literally every book the local botanist gave her, she finally had got to the location of the acidic lime rose flower, said to melt those whose poison it touches! She had sprinted into the field, looking through the various rose bushes before eventually coming to a large one that was littered with them. Even though it was a protected park, she couldn't help it.
> ...



"Flower fanatic, huh?"

Date plopped down in the field of grass and laid back, the sun gently embracing his face with its warmth.  He was careful not to touch any of the flowers.  He looked over at her.  "You know...  This is a protected park.  Meaning if you happened to be a ninja who's not from here you could get in a shitload of trouble."  He sat up, before standing up to his full height.  He towered over her, growing into his height of 5'11.  He smiled at the girl.  "But don't worry, I won't tell anyone."  He looked over at the bush and looked at the plentiful flowers in every color.

"You know, I've always wanted to learn more about these things?  Care to teach me?"  He looked back at her.  "Oh, I'm sorry, where are my manners?  My name is Uchiha Date.  Pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Laix (Jun 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Soul Training!

_There was a large explosion as Tifa was tossed into a boulder like a ragdoll. Charle and Kazi shook their heads in dissapointment, realising the girl needed a lot of improvement. 

"Charle-sama, I think you should go next!" Happy suggested, giving her reason to stand up. 
"I guess I should. Happy, up here please," Charle spoke as she hovered down to the waterfall. She stood in front of the flowing water, which had been returned from the waterdragon. Tifa slowly stood up from her crater, brushing the dirt off her aching body. 

"Ouch! Happy, that hurt!" she pressed her teeth together to try and hold the pain in as Happy chuckled lightly at his power.
"_Sorry sorry_ Tifa-chan!"
"Enough of that. Let's have a go against me, Tifa! But be warned--- my element is earth."
"_Earth?_ Perfect!" Tifa smiled as she stood in her battle stance. The two looked at eachother--- well, Tifa looked down at Charle but she knew that the cat was probably stronger than her.

"On the mark of ...!_ Three ... two ... one ..._"
"*GOOO AYE!!*"

"*Earth Release: Rising Foundation!*" Charle simply stood with her hands behind her back as the earth she stood on began to rise high above the waterfall. Tifa simply smiled as she charged chakra into her fist.

"Earth doesn't work on me!" She remarked before smashing her fist into the foundation, crushing it into dozens of rocks. Charle hovered in the air so she didn't fall with it. Clapping her paws together, she closed her eyes as she began to focus her chakra.

"*Earth Release: Golden Shield of Midias!*" A gold, almost transparent shield formed around Charle into a bubble. Tifa swiftly grabbed a boulder and tossed it straight for Charle, but it simply smashed into peices the moment it hit. She moved her paws around, before creating a thousand spikes made of stone before sending them drilling towards Tifa. The girl quickly kicked a large boulder above her, before using it as a shield against the stone spikes.

"_Earth won't work on me either child!_" Charle smiled as she flicked her wrist, pulling the rock towards her before splitting it into two long daggers. She sent them for Tifa, but they missed --- on purpose.

"Is that all? I thought you'd be better, Charle-sama!" Tifa gave a cocky smile as she waited for her next attack.
"Yes, that is all," Charle replied calmly as the earth beneath Tifa began to shake. The girl took a second look, before noticing the spears had blood on them.
"_Blood ...?_"




*Lyra Murasaki*

"Flower fanatic huh?"

Lyra shot around to see the boy who was taller than her, but not that much. She was a nice 5'7'', so didn't think much of it. He talked of how she could get in trouble for being in this park, but he won't tell anyone.

Is he hitting on her or something? 

"You know, I've always wanted to learn more about these things? Care to teach me?" he asked as she raised an eyebrow. "Oh, I'm sorry, where are my manners? My name is Uchiha Date. Pleasure to meet you."

"_Date?_ We've already met before. You used to have that silly hair colour," she remarked before picking the last of the roses. "Either way, I don't know wether you asking me to teach you about flowers is you trying to get into my knickers or you actually caring. Care to share?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 12, 2011)

Date looked at her confused for a second before chuckling.  "We must have met before the accident.  A while back I was in a mountain climbing mishap and I fell and hit my head, got amnesia.  That's what Grandpa told me."  He looked at her, allowing a sly smirk to cross his lips.  It seemed to him she liked to tease.  Well he could tease right back.  "Why would I try to get in your knickers?  Is there anything in there I would find appealing?"  He put his hands behind his head and gave her a genuine, friendly smile.  "No, I truly just want to learn more about these flowers.  Nature's bounty, or something like that."


----------



## River Song (Jun 12, 2011)

Rika Shiromi: Finding yourself
Chapter 3
_Learning_​

She looked up, she obviously couldn’t see his face but she could tell that his face was flush.. the amount of alcohol he had consumed made that an obvious and correct conclusion. “You.....are a pitiful little bitch!” he yelled throwing the empty bottle of sake against the wall. The small porcelain bottle smashed into one million pieces
She knew what was coming next, but she dared not defend herself, last time she had tried that her father had broke three bones in her arm. She heard the swishing of her Fathers fis, she braced herself waiting for the impact but it didn’t come. She listened as he instead picked up another bottle of sake. Only then did the impact come.

The bottle smashed into her face, splintering all over her. She went flying out of the chair she had been sat in. The bottle badly cut her face, a large gash across her left cheek. Her lip was burst and the beginnings of a bruise were forming on her forehead. She knew if she ran away she would only get it worse. She tried to stand up but she suddenly began to choke, fractions of the bottle had lodged in her throat. 

She choked, gasping for air, clawing at the wall. Then she felt a familiar feeling appear. She vomited, she vomited out the glass, she vomited out her breakfast but that was not the end of it. She then began to dry heave for five minutes while her father watched on as if he was oblivious to what was happening to his own daughter. Once she had finshed, her throat burning in pain, she lay down. She lay down in a puddle of her own vomit, crying.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 12, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Spike looked up to the hill where there was a tree as two graves was laying under the trees they were open. Hakro growled as he read the names to him as they read Akina and Hakro Ezel. Hakro did not need anything else. Akina heard Hakro as she heard eveerything else rattled she started to walk forward. Hakro and Spike walked behind her as they noticed too many open graves at the moment and wished to talk to Akina about everything at the moment. Akina was starting to feels burns creeping up her arm as she felt the watering can burn her hand. Spike noticed he could hold it, he needed some pain as well, to become stronger. Spike nudge Akina's hand and took the watering can in his mouth, he did not yelp.

Spike run up ahead to get to the tree first as he ran throw the cemetery Ghost started to rise from the ground. Now Akina not speak, she could only squak like a harpie. Not only ghosts started to rise also skeletons started to connected themselfs together. Akina and Hakro hurry up as they catched up to Spike as something shoot flames at Spike. Hakro could see that Spike jaws was smooking as they started to bleed. Hakro saw what it was and it like a demon. Akina heard foot steps and fire somewhere as the grass was already in flames. One of the demons picked up Spike and throw him against the tree as the water spilled on to the roots of the tree. 

A burning sensation fell around as the demons started to burn as the morning sun rose in the distance. Hakro back up as he was standing next to Akina. He put a hand on Akina's shoulder. He suddlen ran over to Spike to pull him out of his own grave. As the sun started to rise a bunch of crows past Akina as she duck. The sun kept rising as the dark town of sorrow was starting to turn back to normal. Akina was starting to turn back to her normalself. "Hakro, I think we should go to the infirmary in the town." "We could do that before going to find our client or they can just send us a letter. What a nice night." "If I am hanging out with you I should enjoyed the horror." They were standing in front of the tree as Akina felt the sun on her face as Hakro and Spike looked at the holy tree of this village.


----------



## River Song (Jun 12, 2011)

Rika Shiromi:Finding yourself
Chapter 4
_A mask_​

Her Father, walked out of the room, sneering drunkenly down at Rika. She shakily got up but her arms gave out from beneath her and she fell back into the vomit. Her eyes were red and puffy  red and puffy by the time she stopped crying . She slowly stood up,  leaning on the wall for support, she would be expected to clean this up.  She wiped the dried vomit off her face, cringing as she felt her cuts. She quickly ran out into the main hall, luckily most of the clan were asleep.

She ran into the broom closet, grabbing things silently.  The rest of the clan knew of her turmoil but she didn?t like them seeing her like this, weak and destroyed. She ran back to her Fathers office. She was pretty sure he had gone to bed but if he couldn?t sleep he often came back for a round 2. She got onto her knees and scrubbed at the mixture of porcelain, blood, vomit and tears.
She scrubbed for dear life, if her Father returned to see this he would be furious. Outside these walls she was independent and head strong but inside the clans boundaries she was under her father?s thumb. She finally finished, she quickly ran over to his filing cabinets?. She liked to keep incriminating documents of her Father, and this is where she usually found them.

Why would she collect information on her abuser you ask? Well she saw as a way that once she was strong enough she could blackmail him with. She would make him leave the village, make him abandon everything; keep him a country away from her. She finished searching there was nothing. Not one black book, not one list of prostitutes, assassination targets, enemies list. Not one fucking thing. What there was though was a newspaper clipping. This was written not long after the physical abuse started.  There3 was a heading, Shiromi clan and a picture. A picture of her Father, herself and her Fathers wife, she refused to call that woman her mother, or even her step-mother.

They were all wearing masks, pretending everything was okay.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 12, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
The princess has been left behind at the castle where she will be safe. In opposition to that is Shirou Setsuko, who is leading a straight path away from safety and into danger. His feet relentlessly continue to tap against the concrete floor of the village that gives similarity to a city. His speed isn't backing down either, picking up more and more as he deepens past the buildings. Ever so often are villagers scattering away in fear of crisis not to far away.

The sounds of destruction gets louder along with the cries of help. For some strange reason, those cries begin to pull at something deep in the boy's mind. It's seems to cause him a bit of frustration as it tells him hurry. He grasps onto the side of his head, trying to keep himself together. He's able to subdue it for now, just in time to get to the scene a dark wind presses against his chest. It's as if his body has entered an area of darkness and ill intent. 

The Saint, who opposes all of these things, gives off a presence that seems to fight it off. Causing the area to be give off a feeling of peace and but danger. Anyone whose there knows such things must not be at the same time. One must be overcome by the other in a battle of will and strength. Without realizing it, he has arrived on the scene

*SMASH*

What brings him to attention is the loud noise on the left side of him. It's the result of a knight being flown through the air and mercilessly crashing into the building beside Shirou. Those silver eyes take their sights away from that and focus the person responsible. 

"Well, took you long enough to get here,"

A youthful voice echos through the day. The melodic tone is mistakable of that of a girl. Shirou's vision is taken onto the scene. He knows the person stand before him wasn't the voice that just spoke, but the sight of this 'man' that one could call attracts his attention. The fragments of destruction around the area is suitable for such a creature. 

He isn't sure when the day turned to nigh, but a brilliant moonlight is now shining from the sky. The shadow is long and grotesque, like a devil in a picture book. In this village that is similar to a city, stands a figure that should not be there. Shirou dosen't know it, but he can feel the dreadfulness all too well.

That thing is not human.

It's large muscular figure stands mighty among the humans around. It's almost as if a god of death has landed in this village. It's dark-gray skin isn't one of natural color, almost as if he was dead and he has come back to life. It's wildly black hair is almost animal-like in a certain way. It's single glowing red eye gives off a feeling even more that it isn't human.

Below it is small girl in purple clothing. She has white hair, similar to that of snow. Her pure innocent red eyes aren't what they seem to be. She has on a smile as if there is nothing wrong. Shirou sees it as awkward, that small girl seeming so out of place.

"Nice to meet you, Shirou Setsuko"


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 12, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

"A new days begin for the villagers." She felt the burns and cuts on her body but did not complain. "We should also find a vet for Spike, I want him to get check out too, his fur is pinkish." Akina pulled out her staff as Hakro, Akina and Spike walks down the hill to the village. Akina heard the voices of the people as Hakro looked around the village to see what state it was in. He walked up to a random person and ask, "do you know where a doctor is at?" The man answer his question, "it is down the road on the left." The man was supsious because they were newcomers to this village. Hakro bowed as he walked back to his sister. "I overheard, so you don't need to tell me where we are going."

"You are going to become one intersting women, who I get to slaughter your lovers." Akina shaked her head then grins as they walked down to see the doctor. "Hopefully you will calm down some yourself Hakro." "You never know what is going to happen to me." Spike was panting as they walked, they stop at a house and enter. After they were checked out by the doctor they needed to find their client. "I think our client's name is on the waterng can, can you search for it? Hakro took the watering can that Spike was carrying around in his mouth. Hakro looked over the wateriing can as he found a name on the watering can name Yuki. "A women name Yuki." "We will ask around to find her."

They ask aound the village as they got a lead to find Yuki and where she lived. Akina, Hakro and Spike came to a house, that was a lab in the middle of the forest with them smelling a water sorce somewhere. Akina knocked on the door. "Hello, we brought back your watering can." "I don't think the person is dead or not home." A women with black hair came walking past some trees. "You said you had my watering can, then you were the two ninjas that completed the mission. Yeah." Hakro handed her the watering can and she gave then the money. "Would you like to stay for tea." "No thanks, we have to catch a train." "Thankss Akina her voice was squeaky and hurt everybodyies years." As they walked back to town they decided to eat something as they wait for the next train.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

As Kei went on and on about Koji, or "the snake", as her and her brother so affectionately called him Shin found himself drinking more heavily. The thought of his precious little niece with any guy, it was too much for him to handle. She even said she loved the kid, but she was so young how could she know any better. Shin didn't want her to end up like her mother, he hated Takashi for leaving Taiyou. Koji was already on shaky ground by emulating that dead beats behavior before he was even married to Kei. The tomoe in Shin's eyes began to spin as his Sharingan came out. He found himself calm down slightly as Kei threatened to castrate Koji. But still something caught his eye, Koji had run off with Thalia? That was the name of Lady Tenshi's daughter, she was a friend of Taiyou that came to Fuzen to raise her children. Shin had come to know the woman quite well, she too like Taiyou was involved with the wrong man, a bloody fucking idiot. Also the hero of the last war with Akatsuki. 

"Well kids it's your lucky day. I'll be escorting you to Kumo. I have to find my sheep. It's ok if this snake kid wants to play missing ninja, but I'll be the one to bring him around. Still having met him and the way he was. I beat that little maggot to a pulp and he got up. Still ticking. He's not the kind of guy that just lays down. He's also not as stupid as he let's on. A true snake in the grass.

Shinosuke poured himself another shot. He was already up to twelve which was quite a lot.

"Still you know what the weird part is. The Mugenshi... they are not the type to just sit around and do nothing while on their own is galavanting the world. Especially Sieferoth... That asshole has a thing about missing-nin. He protects this land like he was born here or it was sacred. That's neither here nor there. Idiot wannabe bishi nephew!!"  Shin grabbed the bottle and poured more drank into Kyo's glass.

"What kind of trouble have you been getting into?"
----










*Koji Kazama*
_Frailty_​
Koji dashed towards Jesse with a headful of steam. He was only coming at her with Shouka for the moment, he didn't know what lightning would do against his dirty boots but he had his suspicions. Koji cocked back his fist and brought it forward his signature opening a haymaker. Jesse did something akin to a curtsie ducking under his bunch and spinning. Using her rotation and speed she lashed her front leg at Koji with the velocity of a whip. His balance betrayed him sending him falling onto his back. Jesse held her foot high above him lightning cackling around her heel.

Totally too slow but like up close you’re actually like totally a pretty boy. Too bad I have to like smash your face in now.

She brought her foot down with frightening velocity but Koji put his arms in an X-shape catching her foot but he could feel the lightning course through his body. He grunted in pain as he tried to push against the force of her heel. The fact is that Koji had fought a lot of lightning release users and been shocked a lot so his body was resilient to it somewhat. It still hurt like holy hell though. 

Koji kept Jesse in place, they were in a stalemate but Koji learned two things from this. She was as fast if not faster than him, but she was probably a little weaker in terms of physical strength. He pushed upward with his arms sending her falling back. Koji quickly spun his body on the ground like a break dancer getting to his feet and rushing her before she could use her backfoot to stabilize her balance. Koji spun his body in front of her going for a roundhouse kick causing Jesse to put her arms up for defense, but the force of the blow combined with her shaky footing send her to the ground. Koji jumped into the air his arms above his head and coated in his Domu. He clasped his hands together and swung down with and axe handle on Jesse. Koji hit her straight in the sternum, but something was off and before he knew it his body sent off sparks. His Domu cracked as Jesse dissipated into electricity, which funneled itself into Koji’s body. Jesse had used Raiton bunshin, Koji turned but he was stunned from the blow and then the whole world turned to white. He felt like all sense had left him as he hurdled through the air hitting some rocks. As his vision returned he saw Jesse with her leg out like she just kicked him and a smile adorning her face.

”That was a nice trick. Quickly using a bunshin then stunning me and landing quite the blow. You’re kicks are impressive. With stems like those it’s to be expected.He pointed at her legs which weren’t so much defined as they were toned. They were eloquent like a dancer, which probably explained why she was so proficient with them.

* Raiju Hashiri No Jutsu!!! * Jesse brought her leg back up as lightning cackled around her body once more. She spun around her leg still straight in the air. It looked more like a pirouette as she spun and spun, Koji wasn’t sure what kind of attack it was so he kept his distance. Soon Jeese brought her foot forward with a kick the lightning aura shooting forward but taking the shape of a hound. The hound headed towards Koji too fast for him to even react as the beast bringing him to his knees electrified his whole body. Koji tried to get up but she kicked again and his body was pumped full of volts again, his body steaming from the intensity of the voltage of the jutsu.

"That's quite galvanizing. You sure are quick on the draw with those kicks and that jutsu."As he started the sentence he kept his eyes trained on Jesse. She seemed to be floating but he kept his gaze on her looking for a sign of attack, her feet cackled with lightning and she disappeared.

"You're sorta kinda like fast too, but this is different. My Shunshin is powered by my lightning release. You have no shot of catching me."She vanished and reappeared circling around Koji as he looked on 'helplessly'.

_Kukukukukukuku_

Koji got to his feet his head down as she continued to circle around him. He bent his knees slightly and held his arms to his side. This stance lacked defense and was more like inviting her to come at him. 

"I'm done playing around with you creeper."

_Kukukukukukukukukuku_

Koji breathed in deeply then sprang forward driving his fist into the air. Except it wasn't the air he hit, his fist smashed against the soft flesh of Jesse's stomach. Completely knocking the air out of her.

"That isn't real speed. You have to activate it and move to a certain spot, but you're control isn't that good. On top of that you can't actually see where your going. So you have to create a movement pattern, never moving more than a few feet forward. If I beat you to the spot where you're going then you end up defenseless. It's not speed it's a jutsu."Koji removed the fist he lodged into her sternum then lashed out with an elbow to her throat sending Jesse to the ground.

"I guess it's time I got like totally serious. Good going creep. Now I have to like kill you and you are like totally my type too."Jesse got up and dusted herself off. She began to seal as lightning release chakra sparked around her.


----------



## Laix (Jun 13, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Funny guy._

_Oh god, another amnesia patient._

Lyra shook her head with dismay as he explained of losing his memory. 
"Such a cliche, isn't it? Oh well, life goes on," she shrugged before listening to him.

"Why would I try to get in your knickers? Is there anything in there I would find appealing?" He put his hands behind his head before flashing her a smile which she saw as a fake. "No, I truly want to learn more about these flowers. Nature's bounty, or something like that."

Lyra scoffed for a moment at him before giving him a sarcastic look. "Really? What are you, gay or something? Alright mate, if you're so horny," she quipped before lifting her skirt up for a few moments, revealing white lace knickers. "_See?_ Nothing that would appeal to you. I'm not your type."

She placed her hands firmly on her hips, giving off her classic pose. "Besides, a shinobi doesn't give off their secrets. If I was to let you in on flowers or "nature's bounty" I'd be revealing how my jutsu works."

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Soul Training!

_Tifa watched the spears carefully, waiting for the slightest reaction. The earth was shaking and blood was trickling down the spears ... could it get any stranger?

"_Charle?_ What's going on ...!?" she yelled as she slowly backed away from the spears, barely keeping her balance over the rumbling earth.
"Earth Release: Gaia's Fury!" The rumbling increased violently, before the ground exploded beneath Tifa. She was sent flying into the waterfall as a large hand made of stone reached out the hole.

"*WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!?*" Tifa screamed as she floated in the water, the terrain now mostly destroyed. The large beast made of stone had risen from the gorund up to it's torso--- even then still dwarfing them all. "Charle it's ... _wow_!"
The girl slowly jumped out of the water, landing on a rock near the waterfall before flipping up to the top. Charle had floated even higher into the sky, still surrounded with her golden shield. 

_She isn't going to let that shield down anytime soon ... is there any option here? _

But before Tifa could continue her thoughts, Gaia began shooting large boulders at her from her fist. Tifa quickly smashed the first one to smithereens, before quickly jumping over the second. However, the time it took her to recover from the last one allowed the third to smash into her, knocking her back to the waterfall. Charle simply sighed as Tifa was struggling.

Gaia wasn't going to be letting up anytime soon. It shot an ever large rock, smashing through the waterfall to hit Tifa. She only noticed it when the tunnel behind the waterfall began to collapse.

"*S-SHIT!!*"

Tifa quickly smashed the boulder with both of

"Charle ... oh Charle. She doesn't know the limits!" Kazi shook his head with a smirk as Happy gazed in amazement at the large beast.
"It's* ... SOOOOOO BIG!!*" He squeeled as his wings fluttered with excitement. "It could even be bigger then Kurotsuchi-chan!"
"Don't push it kiddo. She's the biggest Exceed here."
"But Kurotsuchi's sister Mimi-chan is soo kawaii! They have similar looks! ♥"
Kazi simply shook his head with dissapointment before turning his attention to the fight. 
"If Tifa can survive this ... she may have a chance against me."


----------



## River Song (Jun 13, 2011)

Rika Shiromi: Finding yourself
Chapter 5
_The outside_​

She woke up her eyes crusted closed by the blood. She slowly opened them, cringing at the feeling. She quickly glanced up at the clock, it was seven forty-five she had fifteen minutes before she would be required at the breakfast table. She began washing off the residue of last night?s events. She was know medic nin though, the best she could do was bandaging the cuts.

She slipped into her favourite corset; she always wore corsets under her clothes. Not to be provocative but for another reason that is often overlooked. Corsets can have many pockets, are skin-tight, they allow free movement, while the one she wore did. This made them perfect for battle.  She slipped into skin-tight black jeans; they fit her slender form perfectly. She pulled a light lilac shirt out of her cupboard before putting it on, leaving the top three buttons open.

She quickly applied a light amount of make-up, some light eyeliner, mascara and foundation. With two minutes to spare she appeared at the breakfast table, even though she was early the whole clan was sitting there. Not moving as if they were waiting for her. 

?Glad you took your time Lady Shiromi.? Bit her Fathers brother. She knew that her uncle didn?t hate her, it was just everyone strived to be acknowledged by the head of the clan, her Father. |People did this by any means, including demeaning Rika. She was about to retort scathingly but bit her lip as she saw her Father, sober but still intimidating. She shuffled over to her seat, her eyes downcast.

Breakfast had been tense, as always. She was glad to get away from the house; the air of contempt was choking her.  She quickly ran into another jonin, who knew her and her father personally. ?Lady Shiromi, What happened?? he asked as he looked at her cuts, the bandaging haven been proved useless long ago .

She gritted her teeth, forcing the lie out ?Sparring accident.?


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kei slowly laid down as everything got silent, her breathing began to shallow up and soon she was on the bar sleeping peacefully. She moved a bit until she fell out of the chair, but when she didn't move got Kyo worried until he saw her mumble something and cuddle deeper into the floor. Kyo sighed their wasn't a day when he didn't have to look after her.

Kyo took her orange drink and began to slowly drink it,"...You don't even know the half of it..."Kyo said as he felt his head lighten up

He looked at the glass and he weakly smiled...

"So stupid..."Kyo said,"I can't do anything right huh?"

He bit his lip,"She fucking in love with a missing and it sickens me!!!"Kyo yelled as grabbed the glass tightly,"A missing who don't give a rat ass about her! Who does what he pleases..Just like my father..."

*CRASH*

The glass shattered on the wine box and slowly fell to the ground, Kyo watched as he had stood up. His eyes bright red one was blue as he clenched his teeth and then turned to Shin.

Kyo growled,"THAT BASTARD LEFT OUR MOTHER!!!"Kyo yelled and then pointed to Kei who was still knocked out on the floor,"And look at her! She repeating that same god damn thing as mother! Koji doesn't give a rat ass about her, that fucking snake is probably between Thalia legs givin it to her rough for all I care!"

Kyo clenched his fist,"And Kei just smiles and hope that he stills think of her...That one minute of hope, she wears the same look as mom...Hoping one day that he'll come back..."Kyo spat before he grabbed Shin shoulders

"MARRY MY MOTHER!!"he yelled,"MARRY HER! YOU LOVE HER RIGHT!?? YOU REALLY DO!? THAN...Just fucking be a man and be with her..."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Suddenly as the girl stood up she vanished, Thalia had no idea where she had gone. Was she just this fast? Although behind her she heard a gust of wind, and suddenly she saw a blade of wind approaching her face. She quickly ducked, cutting a few strands of hair from her head. She looked behind herself and swung her scythe, and the girl backed off. Jane smiled saying:

"Do you think I was like, being serious before? I'm totally going to get rid of you now."

Thalia prepared herself, she knew that this enemy was quick and knew wind style ninjutsu, but what she lacked was genjutsu, and she was pretty good with Taijutsu. Sort of reminded her of herself, just replace wind style jutsu with lightning style jutsu. Anyways she kept a watch on Jane, as she made a few handseals. 

"Wind Style: Great Breakthrough!"

Suddenly a giant gust of wind appeared, in which started to blow Thalia away. She could resist it, it was way to strong, she needed to find a way out of it. As she was blown back the wounds that she had previously delivered onto Thalia stopped bleeding, and Thalia smiled. But before she could think of anything else Jane pointed a finger in the air, and started to spin it, as she said:

"Wind Release: Slashing Tornado!"

As she continued to swirl her finger in the air two tornadoes started to form. Once they fully appear Jane pointed her finger towards Thalia, and then the tornadoes came crashing towards her. Thalia braced herself by putting her two arms out in front of her, but it wasn't nearly enough. Along with her previous wounds she wasn't sure how much more her body could take. The tornadoes were drawing closer, and she had no other way how to escape. The two tornadoes crashed in from her left and right, grinding down into her, until the gust of wind had stopped, and then to tornadoes had vanished. After the devastating attack all that was left was a giant puddle of blood.

"That was like, totally pathetic! I really thought you had more than that!"

She turned around walking away, going to help out her sister with her opponent. She decided it was time to deactivate her jutsu though, why waste more chakra than she needed to. She continued to walk away when suddenly she felt something sharp hit her right of her midriff. She looked down and all she saw was a purple glimmer before it ripped right through her body. The girl winced at the pain, grabbing the fresh wound as she turned around and saw Thalia, still alive. Angry she yelled out:

"Like, how dare you do this to me! Also like, I don't understand, like how are you still alive!"

Thalia smiled and then admitted:

"It seems the same trick will work on you twice. Hard to find a opponent that isn't very good with their observation skills these days."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin grabbed Kyo and pulled him in hugging the boy.

"I am in love with your mother. Ever since I was a kid I've been in love with that woman. Her strength, her beauty, that fire. No woman compares but Kyo it isn't that simple. She loves your father and I don't want to lose you guys because I can't keep my feelings in check. I think you're mom still sees me as that brat from fifteen years ago.

Shin could feel Kyo's anger toward Koji it was a lot like his towards Takashi. Even Fennikusuhane was screaming as it felt Phoenix Wing and Kyo's rancor. Shin felt like he was watching himself all those years ago. It took him back. His anger at finding out that Takashi was going to go be a nomad and leave Taiyou to attend to the village as well as the children. Throw in the fact that Ryo had died and Shin could still feel it. That feeling inside himself as he began to feel sick. It wasn't the alcohol it was the repugnant nature of men like Takashi. His throat began to feel scratchy and his head like it was about to explode.  He remembered back to the day their father left, he stroked his scar. It was that man who gave him the scar on his face. He fought harder and with more hate that day than at any point in his life, but at the same time Takashi took his hate head on.

"You know I tried to go after your father. I wanted to bring him back to the village. I went off grid for months chasing after him when he left. Ryo was dead, your mother had to deal with being a Kage and raising you guys. She said he was always doing things like this he'd be back before we knew it. I knew he wouldn't be though and I got fed up. I used my Sharingan to track him, having a monster inside of you that can bust a mountain makes it hard to subtle. I found him and when he said he wouldn't come back I told him I would kill him. It was unfair that he was alive out there somewhere and you guys all had to wonder where he was or what he was doing. I know what it's like to have a dad that is there but he isn't really there. I never wanted that for you Kyo. No matter how rough I was on you. So I tried to be someone you could look up to, someone strong and powerful that could take on the pain you all must feel with him gone."He let Kyo go and patted him on the head.

"I couldn't get your father to come back and I'm sorry. I failed you, your sister, and your mother. But I'll get this snake kid to come back. The least he can do is give your sister what your father never gave your mother. Her freedom."


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo was shocked when he felt Shin gave him a hug like he did back all those years ago, he felt the way his heart stung in his chest when he said he wouldn't or couldn't, which ever or what ever pissed Kyo off more. The excuses, the lies, these feelings, all of them were sick in his stomach like someone forced him to drink spoiled milk. The gut feeling of wanting to gag was still fresh...

Kyo remembered their father bit by bit, the pieces that never formed...He remembered the day when his father had said good morning and he was going to go out for a while but he be right back. He promised Kei and Kyo, that he will be right back...But those minutes turned to hours, hours into days, days into months, and months into years...

And he never returned...

And yet, Kyo could feel himself tear up and he quickly pushed himself as way from Shin...

He never returned, those birthdays that his mother had left out an extra plate, those holidays and festival their mother dressed up but later on that night her masscara was runny and she had huge raccon like eyes...

"Bull shit..."Kyo mumbled,"Fucking bullshit..."

Kyo shook his head and then turned back to Shin,"YOU BULLSHIT LAIR!!!"Kyo yelled causing Kei to stir,"STOP IT!! STOP EVERY PIECE OF THIS CRAP YOU ARE FEEDING ME!!"

Kei looked up hazily,"Kyo...?"her voice was weak

"KOJI, TAKASHI, AND YOU!! YOU ALL THE FUCKING SAME!!! AND IT DOESN'T CHANGE THE FACT THAT SOMEONE IS SUFFERING BECAUSE YOU A GODDAMN PUSSY!!!"Kyo bit back before looking down at Kei who was fully awake

Kei gave him a confusing look,"Kyo...Whats going on...?"she asked as she got up, she was still slightly under the influence so she stumbled a bit, but she smiled and reached out to her brother,"...Kyo..."

*SLAP*

Kei stumbled back as she felt the stinging of her hands, Kyo had slapped them away

"Don't touch me..."he said before walking around her and going back upstairs

Kei quickly turned around,"Kyo!? Kyo!"she called out but she was only meet with the slamming of the door..


----------



## River Song (Jun 13, 2011)

Rika Shiromi: finding yourself
Chapter 6
Too far​
*May contain what some readers deem adult, If you do not like this kind of material, Don't read*

She sighed as she returned to her house, the stench of alcohol. She wondered what it slike to actually be free, be free like Kei is, be free like Koji is. She would give her life to be free, free from the judgement, free from the abuse, free from her father. She closed her eyes, her extra-sensitive hearing had picked up the moaning as soon as she came in. Now she focused on it, it was definitely her Fathers and probably a whore’s.

She heard a small, condescending chuckle. At it wasn’t from her father. Bad move. She heard the ominous smack of a hand hitting someone’s face.  “It your bloody fault I can’t keep it up” or maybe it’s the alcohols “’cause you’re a *hiccup*” he was as far from sober as one can get  “UGLY BITCH!”

She heard the woman reply with a snide comment, she was obviously either a glutton for punishment, or she wanted to see how far he would go. She broke from her trance he moment she heard that sound. The sound of a kunai cutting flesh. The same sound she heard when her Father killed her mother.   She ran, she ran as fast as her tired legs would take her. She ran as fast as she had ever run before. She ran for the whore’s life, for she knew deep down inside, it was already extinguished.

She turned around the corner at a break-neck speed before stopping aghast staring at the room. There was her Father, fully nude, his hand just slowing down in movement.  Rika looked in horror. There was the body of  a girl, not far past her teenage years, drenched in blood from the cut on her. But what was even more disgusting was the revolting man, after murdering his ‘lover’ had covered the wound in an instantly recognizable white liquid, his semen.

Rika promptly vomited onto the floor.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki*
> _Funny guy._
> 
> _Oh god, another amnesia patient._
> ...



Date laughed and nodded.  "You're right, you aren't my type.  The girl I like is a little more... developed, shall we say."  He stood and looked at the flowers closely, an intrigued look on his face.  "Even if you explained how your jutsu worked, it wouldn't matter much.  I'm, what you might call, dense.  It took me long enough to figure out how my own jutsu work."  He put his hands in his pockets.  "However, I haven't come here shoot the shit, despite how riveting this conversation has been thus far.  I may not remember you, per se, but I _do_ know who you are.  You're Lyra from Fuzen.  And this is  a mission, a joint operation between Fuzen and Konoha."



> The Liberation of Malberro
> 
> Client: Captain Fuzumashi
> Rank: A
> ...



Date let out a low whistle as he read the mission to her.  "Sounds like it just might be a little bit difficult."  He smirked and rose his hands.  "Hey if you're too scared to take this on, I don't mind.


*Date Uchiha LT*

Date's eyes slowly opened as he regained consciousness.  Immediately he regretted it.  Pain rushed throughout his body faster than his blood could rush through his veins.  He gritted his teeth as he slowly realized his arms weren't at his sides.  He looked up.  They were chained to a wall.  He tried to pull his arms free, but to no avail.  He gave a sigh as he hung from the wall and looked up to see three hooded men whose faces were completely hidden behind the veil of darkness cast by the hoods approach him.  "Where am I?"  The one in the center stepped forward to speak.

"Uchiha Date.  We have been watching you.  You have shown promise, abilities above and beyond what we had expected of you.  At your age your father wasn't nearly as strong as you have become.  So now we have come before you, your brethren in arms and eyes."

At this red orbs peered at him from underneath the hoods.  _Sharingan..._  He activated his own eyes and the men chuckled.  "Promising indeed.  Okay, Date.  We have a proposition for you.  If you allow us to teach you the ancient ways of the Uchiha and train you, we will give you the strength you will need to kill the man who killed your parents.  We will train you for however long it requires for you to grow in strength.  Do you accept?"

Date lowered his head, considering everything.  He wouldn't see Tifa for a while...  But so what?  She obviously trusted some traitor ninjas more than she trusted him.  Would she even miss him?  He doubted it.  He rose his head.  "I accept.  I will take any training you have to offer."


----------



## River Song (Jun 13, 2011)

*Rika LT*

She walked up behind Date, listening to him read it out. Her footsteps almost silent, she stopped. . Suddenly she broke into a run, jumping onto Date?s back. ?Long time no see Uchiha brat? she said smirking. She turned towards Lyra smiling ?Flower girl long time no smell!? she said, exuberantly pulling lyra into a hug,

?Lady Godaime, This is some tough shit isn?t it!? she said, twirling her hair around her fingers. It had been awhile since she had been on a mission. "So whats our battle plan, runing in,guns blazing."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 13, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Harko, Spike and Akina had a good lunch waiting for the train. They were expecting to give a report back to Re l and Vincent. They were also expecting for another training lesson as well. Akina heard the train coming. "Dp you think everyone on that train is normal?" "Nobody is normal anyway. I have not seen a normal person in years." "I only meet people that is unquie." The train had stopped and they borded the train to go back to Suna. The sound of the train made Hakro, akina and Spike sleepy as they fall asleep as they had their own dreams as well. Hakro leaning against Spike, Spike twitch some to get comfortable in his own seat as well. Akina had her head propped up on her arm as her eyes were shut.

Hakro started to dream as he looked around the outside he was thinking he was roaming his mind some more. Hakro looked around in his dream. To him it was calming as the sky was blood red, he did not have a problem with it. Hakro thought it was to peaceful, he also felt sad. He did not know what though. He was thinking this could be his peaceful side that would help through all the bad. He layed on the ground he did not want to think about anything at all at the moment. He heard the wolf howls as normal, Hakro just wanted to know something about himself. Maybe this was part of the responibility to watch over Akina and be her team mate after all. He sighs as he tried not to think abot it.

Spike was dreaming about chasing girls wolfs, he missed the mating season and made him sad. To him Hakro was not going to breed him intill a little while and for me to be able to stick around her with me for sometime before a mission. He sighs as he tried to catch one and play with her in his dreams. He have not seen many other wolves in awhile. Maybe to him it was time to go visit some of his clan members of the pack even though he and his master was lone wolves to begin with. To Spike Hakro had his pack and Spike should should make a small pack of wolves and be the leader. Spike heard the whistle to the train and know it was not their stop just yet to get of and wanted to sleep longer or for a few more hours.

As Akina was dreaming about something as well. She heard the beach behind her as she saw it clear as day light and it made her sad not to actual see beauty like this. It was okay as she sat on the sand as she felt the warmth from it. She felt someone wrap their arms around her. She felt so comfortable who ever it was. She tried to turn around but the person was gone. It was okay to her she was enjoying everything in her dream it did not matter if she saw the person again. She was thinking about her eyesight, maybe she should do it or what really could happen and really see this beauty that was around her. She could she the good and the bad over the whole world or where she travel.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii strolled quietly down the street, looking for something good for dinner. However, he was surprised when he saw a familiar shape in a bar. "Kei?" he murmured, before ducking in. It was indeed her, getting drunk. Sighing, he said "What are you doing here?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Blue Moon Bar...

When did she started to drink? The warm soothing feeling of the achole that burned her throat when she was with her uncle was calling her back, her throat aching for that pleasurable burn. Kei sighed as she looked up at the bartendar, at first he refused but then she used all the power in her hand to make him serve her a drink..

"You a bad child you know that?" the bartendar asked

Kei laid her head down on the table,"Bad is not a good word to describe me.."she sighed

The bartender smirked as he cleaned the glass and slid her another drink, Kei got up and drunk it...

Life sucked...It really did...

Soon Kei perked up when she heard someone call her name turning slightly it was Iyashii...

"I could ask you the same thing."she retorted before looking back at the glass


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

"I came in because I saw a friend being a fucking moron" he said dryly. "What's your excuse?" Turning to the bartender, he said "Water, please". Pointing at himself exaggeratedly, he said "Responsible". Moving his fingers in her direction, he said "Idiotic". He repeated it a few times, going "Smart, stupid; dies happy, dies drunk; grows fully, stunted. See what I'm doing here?" Rolling his eyes at her, he turned back to the bar and added "Seriously though, you're, what, eight? Your liver can't take it".


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She growled a bit at Iyahsii,"If I wanted my mother to drink with me I would have invited her you know that?"Kei barked before taking a glass of water and downing it down. She waved for another glass and the bartendar gave it to her, Shin told her the best way to not have a hangover is to drink lots of water before going to bed. And so far it worked...

"And so what...We are ninjas any way...Our lives can go bam! Any minute..."she turned away and sighed


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

"Ooh, little miss goth, why don't you go write poetry about how life is pain?" Iyashii teased. "Besides, this crap just makes you weaker; it's more likely you'll die in battle _if_ you drink it". Reaching over, he placed his hand over the glass and said, his voice softer this time, "Just...stop. Please Kei?" He looked her directly in the eye, trying to get her to listen.


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"Oh shush you..."Kei said moving the glass away from her and then laying her head down on the bar. She sighed as she was left with nothing, her and hr brother was arguing and she was shit out of luck. Kei looked up and then waved the bartendar over for some water. That would cool her warm throat and then everything would get better..

And better...

Kei looked up at the slowly ticking clock,"Eh...So you was just around playing mr. doctor??"she asked


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

Iyashii sighed and followed Kei's gaze to the clock. "You could say that, yeah..." he said quietly. "I'm not especially busy...why?" Grinning, he asked "You need someone to escort your drunken ass home?" He laughed a bit, and then cocked an eyebrow, curious to her response. His mind wandering, he wondered why Kei had started drinking- hell, _when _she'd started. She just didn't seem like that kind of person.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 13, 2011)

*Ikuto and Marta*

*The world?*

A white room was all they saw, a man dressed in a black suit, a loose tie was around his shoulder and his hat slightly tilt to the side. Ikuto was confused, I though this was the doorway to The World? Why would he end up in such a place? 

His eyes moved towards Marta's, she shrugged already knowing what Ikuto's question would be. She pointed forward. The man had started to walk towards them, hand on his pockets and a big smile crossed his lips. Ikuto pulled Marta closer behind him as is shielding her from him in case he would attack. 

"So... you made a mistake."

Ikuto raised his eyes brow in confusing. He opened his mouth, but the man raised his hand as to tell him not to continue. He soon fixed his hat and said.

"You were suppose to go to 'The World', right? Typical. Simple mistakes for beginners."

The man soon did as if he was about to sit and out of no where a chain appeared and he said.

"You cause a dimensional interference, you use to little chakara and the seals weren't properly mixed together. A causality of this magnitude could've destroyed the other worldly gates, you know? Some had dimensional force fields around them, they can cause other to en up in strange worlds as well. But this could be easily fixed, what the real problem is..."

The man held his hat down covering his eyes as he soon spread his arms and the chair soon turned into a sofa and he continued.

"The problem is that you manage to reach this place... Anyway, I can't let you just go to the world now you know? You cause a causality break there. The door are sealed until I fix them. And takes approximately... a while. But I'm immortal so a while could be a lot to you."

Ikuto tried to speak again, but the man stooped his once more.

"No, and you can't return the way whence you came. Simply because you cause another causality break there as well. You really screwed up kid. You ruined about 20 gates with that little stun of yours. Anyway I won't let you stay here! Because your faces annoy me and humans can't be in this place. Soo.. I'll be sending you to a different one now. You're probably the strongest there, since just no-one know about your techniques. Well they know it, but can't utilize it. You could say this world is full of observers, or more like fan of your world."

Ikuto was confused... this man didn't make sense at all. Who is this man and why did he talk like he knew everything. He said that he had caused causalities around the dimensions, what did this mean anyway?

"Later"

Before he could say anything they were sucked in to a hole that appear on their back.

"Enjoy your stay on the real Earth."


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"What ever floats our boat mister."Kei said as she moved off the bar stool and stretched her body a bit. The bartender watched as the girl grabbed a glass of water and began to drink it before constantly slapping herselt to stay or at least look sober enough to walk and mover around. 

She then looked at Iyashii,"Oi we are going right?"Kei asked before pulling out her wallet and paying for the drinks


----------



## Kenju (Jun 13, 2011)

*Tsugita Aburame/ ???

- [For]ever Say Goodbye -*

After the troubles with the Uchiha fellow, Tsugita wandered off into the forest. He held his hands inside of his pockets as he thought to himself. What Thalia spoke of about pride, was it really relevant? He couldn't help but think that as he looks across the trees. Just as he almost comes to a conclusion, the Aburame stops. in front of his feet is a flower, not just any flower...a flower that is glowing blue... Tsugita knows what this this flower is called..

Pure Blue

The flower said to be able to cure all forms of diseases, no matter what they are. It's the flower that Tsugita has always been looking for, the reason behind joining Shouri. It's the flower that can save the life of Itsuwa and return back to their old times together. A wide and amazed smile is upon the Aburame's face, finally coming to his goal. Tsugita bends down and takes the flue flower from the earth.

This is it, this is-

His train of thought is stopped, this is because of the sound of grass being flattened. This is the sound of someone entering the scene. Who enters is a boy, a boy with purple hair and white eyes, the eyes of a Hyuuga clansmen. 

Tsugita stands, he can feel a killing intent coming from the boy's direction. Because of this, Tsugita stands with a battle-ready expression. He can tell that this is a bothersome thing as he is too over joyed by finding the blue flower.

"Can I help you?"

Just as he speaks a cloud of bugs come from behind him.

In response, the purple-haired boy smirks devilishly

"Yes....I want your life and my freedom...."

Tsugita's confused, he dosen't understand what this fellow means....but it dosen't matter, he has get back to Konoha

"Tsu-chan,"

There was only one person that called him that, and that was Itsuwa. 

"You....what did you do to Itsuwa!!??"

A daring rage roars out, killing that calm attitude of his. The boy with purple hair speaks again.

"Did you forget?...That time we watched the fire works together on new years eve?"

Those words painfully echo through out Tsugita's mind....could it actually be?........No.....

"You left me in hell by myself, now my beloved....I'll let you slip into a fiery pit of hell all yourself!"

Tsugita is frozen, from what he can gather from all of this.....this person standing before him i...

A tear drops from his eye

"Itsuwa-"

Just after that word is spoken, the purple-haired boy runs his kunai into the heart of Tsugita.

Time seems to stop..as the Hyuuga boy's lips connect and meet with Tsugita's. A kiss is formed between them at this instant, bearing the sign of love. Yes, Tsugita definitely knows that this person is who he thinks he is, no matter hard to believe it is..

The boy's lips depart, letting the Aburame fall to the ground and begin to create his own pool of blood....

The eyes of Tsugita Aburame begin to die out as this vision of his beloved is seen in his eyes for one last time...

At this moment....the bright smile on his face is real, leaving this world happily....

The purple-haired boy, looks down with little remorse. Not looking away from the scene of his own creation.

"...The lock called 'love' has been smashed, now this cage can no longer bind me...Sweet dreams....my beloved."

*- Tsugita Aburame END -
- Enter Rikuo Hyuuga -*​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 13, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta, And their Creator*

They soon fell on the hard concrete ground. The life their faces up to see that the ground was color dark. It was as hard as cement, but it wasn't anything like it. Ikuto turned his head towards the left to see a large object in front of their view, it was metallic and had round sphere like object that was touching this new concrete ground. Marta looked inside, where her forehead had touch the crystal like object that this ting had, inside there where like seats and in of the seats there were some sort of wheel.

"Mira, Aljate del carro antes de que me manches el espejo"

Ikuto and Marta soon turned to the voice, it was a young dark skinned man. He older than them. He was tall, wearing a sleeve less shirt and some sort pants, along with some strange shoes, it looked way different from what they usually wear on their world.

"Que hacian usted velando el carro mio?" 

"What?"

"Oh, so you speak English? Anyway, why were you looking at my c-"

The young dark skinned man took a good look at the both of us, he stroked his chin a bit and said.

"You know the comicon is already over here. Why are you wearing those clothes?"

Ikuto and Marta looked at themselves, they were wearing their ninja outfits. If anyone was dressing weird it was this guy. Who was he anyway?"

"Umm... Where are we?"

"What do you mean?"

"Where are we? As in, Where is this place?"

"You're foreign so I'll tell you, This here, is Puerto Rico. Did you take the wrong flight or something? You know it's pretty stupid since the air port is like 2 hours away from here. By car that is."

"Air port?"

"Yes... Air Port. The things with planes on them"

"Planes?"

"Yes, planes things that fly around the sky."

"You said car. What's that?"

The young man slapped his face with all his force, he was annoyed at this two he soon took out some key and opened the vehicle and threw something in there. As soon as he did walked behind the two, placed his hands on their back and pushed them.

"It's obviously that you guys are lost. We'll talk some where else."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

"Yes, yes" Iyashii laughed, standing up. "Are you going to be okay?" he asked, a bit suspicious, as he watched her trying to sober up. "You know, something that makes you beat the shit out of yourself as a precaution probably isn't a good thing" he commented dryly. Nevertheless, he slipped an elbow through her's, and ducked under the hanging barrier. "Ready to go, my sweet?" he asked, his voice tainted with a sarcastic chivalry.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 13, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta and Their creator*

They sat on a bench near a few threes that the boy called 'Flamboyan'. He sat them there and went to buy something,when he return it was something frozen that was inside a plastic cup, he called this 'Limbel'. His lingo was strange and he had some sort of strange accent, the dark skinned man soon applied pressure on the plastic and and the frozen thing came slightly out he soon turned it and started to eat it, we did the same, it was soo sweet and delicious! Marta cheek were red and she hand was touching her cheek, she was lost in here our world. This sweet flavor was magnificent.

"What is this flavor!?"

"Coconut."

"What's that?"

The young man dimmed his eyes in disappointment.

"Have you two been living under a rock all this time? Aren't there beaches in where you live?"

"Not sure."

"Hmm..."

"What's your name?"

"Just call me Cris."

"I'm Ikuto Uchiha and this is Marta Fuyibayashi. Please to meet you."

Cris soon cough loudly as in from shock. He soon took a deep breath and looked at them. They were confused he asked to say that again and so they did. He slightly nodded and laughed a bit nervously... Was he hiding something? He seemed rather... scared.

"Yeah... Ok, ok. Umm.. you two are from Konoha, right?"

The nodded.

"By any chance are you also in love with a girl named, Kei Aosuki?"

Ikuto nodded confusingly 

"And you were from 'The World' right?"

Marta nodded

"By any chance have you fought a dude named Jackson Marthadel?"

they both nodded once again, and his smile turned bitter and forced. He grabbed them by their collar and pulled them closer to his face. 

"Come with me..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 13, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro jerked awake as he was getting to the wake up calls Re l gives him. He looked around seeing that Spike and Akina was both asleep. He looked out the window as he saw desert instead of trees and grass around. He poked Akina, "wake up we are almost there sis." Akina woke up after being being shake by her brother. We both including Spike slept well." She yawns as she picked up her stuff as Hakro picked up his bag and pulled Spike into his lap. As the train pulled in to the station, they got up and left the train station as they walked back to the caves to enter horrorville to speak to Re l and Vincent. "Where our the horror of our sensai's? Hakro was carrying Spike as Akina waited to hear anything in their surroundings at the moment.

"I thought you two would stick around, when you went on that mission" Vincent said Hakro looked around the room of glowing scary looking pukins and plain white candles. "What is up with the candles and pumpkins?" Akina could smelled these two things at once. "It is a training tool durining some of the students we have, I would like to do it on you Hakro" Re l said. "I want to see how this really works on me if you don't mind Re l." "Then I will see you on the next mission then Hakro." Vincent left the room with Akina to start their training with out no rest till much lter tonight. "I gussed the mission was a succesed." Hakro noded as he faced Re l. Akina know there would be no more rest for awhile as she cocked her ear towards Vincent to see when he was ready to train.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_King of the Hill_


Date ducked under a punch from a boy close to his age before slamming his open palm into the boy's rib cage.  The boy was sent tumbling backwards, but Date wasted no more time on him.  He rose his arm to block a strike from another combatant.  It was a huge game of survival.  Date's training was rough.  He was immediately pitted against twenty boys of his age and sealed into a circular room with a huge hill in the middle.  There were no windows, and the only source of light were torches scattered around the room.  The torches were placed in the mouths of statues, the statues were of dragons' heads.  They looked even more sinister in the dim light.  Their eyes were the Sharingan.

Date grabbed a boy's arm and threw him into several of his buddies.  He then immediately spun around and planted a kick into another boy's face.  He felt a sudden surge of heat and looked over, seeing a large fireball crash toward him.  He leapt over it and growled.  It was time to counter with his own jutsu.  He put his hands together into a cross seal.  "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"  Three clones of him appeared in the air along with him and they all performed the same string of seals.

"Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"

Four huge fireballs rained down upon the boys, thinning out their ranks massively.  Only one remained.  Date and his clones rushed toward him, two of the clones vanishing behind him.  Date slammed his knee into the boy's stomach who took a few steps backward toward a clone.  The clone grabbed him by the back of his shirt and launched him into the air, before the last two clones shot into the air and slammed a kick into him, sending him screaming down to the ground, slamming painfully into the ground.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Soul Training!

_Tifa was constantly running across the place, dodging boulders and smashing rocks to smithereens. They were strong, but Tifa didn't think she could take out the monster in one punch, and the only other option at getting rid of it was to attack Charle --- who was protected by an impenetrable shield.

"*TIFA-CHAN! GO GO GO!!*" Happy cheered as he watched his summoner's daughter give it her best.
"Happy ..." Kazi began, his eye twitching. "*SHUT THE HELL UP!!*"
"_Sorry sorry!_"

"*HYAH!*" 

Tifa smashed her fist into the next boulder, blasting it to peices before bouncing off the debris to land on Gaia. The beast began to roar, shaking desperately to have her jump off. But Tifa had a plan.

"Come on, got your attention now have I?" she quickly leaped off Gaia's head, aiming straight for Charle. The beast fired a boulder towards Tifa, with the girl quickly dropping down to the ground to avoid it. The stone smashed into Charle, cracking her shield but still protecting her. Tifa's plan had worked, and now she knew how to go about this.

_It seems that Tifa has finally figured it out. Use the opponent's techniques against them ...!_ Charle thought to herself with a smile as she watched the girl closely from above.

"*NICE ON TIFA-CHAN!!*"

*SMASH!*

"_Sorry sorry!_"

Tifa saw Kazi hit Happy across the head, allowing her to loose concentration and giggle for a while. This cost her however, as Gaia had whacked her into the sky, before firing another boulder. Tifa had to react quickly if she wanted this to work.

She swiftly caught the boulder, before spinning around to gain momentum. Seconds later she dashed the boulder at Charle, hoping it would destroy her shield she spent too long hiding behind.
*
Lyra Murasaki*
_Expected._

"Funny you say that Date," she began with a smile as she reached into her pouch. "I was just about to go and look for you too. However, there seems to be an issue. You have the old version of the mission. In the new one, we will recieve almost a million ryo as well as another addition from Konohagakure --- Miho. Sounds like a girl."

It was only moments later when Rika arrived, sounding as creepy as ever. She spoke of the battle plan, which raised Lyra's other idea.

"Oh, and I'm not even going to hold leader elections. _I'll_ be the leader, okay? You agree? Good," she began with not even a smile as she thought about the mission for a moment before looking back at the two already here. "We'll take on different positions, leading our own group of Silver Doves and aim to take out the North, East, South and West of Malberro. We'll use radio transmitters to stay in touch, and report of any sightings of the deceased. But I reckon the summoner will either summon legends or simply revive people dearest to you guys."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 14, 2011)

Date looked at her, blinking several times.  "Silver Doves?  What is that our team name?  Uh huh..."  He put his hands in his pockets and looked up at the sky.  "Only problem is if we do separate and take out the four corners, what happens if we get cornered by say, Tsunade while we're alone?  Eh, not like that matters.  Even if it's all four of us, if these revived summons have the same amount of strength they had when they died we're completely fucked.  Sounds more like an S - Rank to me.  But whatever, I guess the only thing left to do is press on."

He sat on a tree stump and looked around at the group.  "Alright, may as well start here.  It seems both of your already know me.  Well I don't remember either of you, so I'm going to need a refresher on your skill sets, what you guys can do, your fighting type, et cetera.  Then we need to add on to the plan around those skills.  Me myself am a one on one fighter.  I can take out large groups, but it's difficult.  However, if I can get pit against one person I do much better."  He looked up at Lyra.  "What about you?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 14, 2011)

*Rika LT*

She twitched. She had run, naked in front of him for a bet and that bastard couldn?t remember her. He ignored that he was looking at Lyra for an answer. She answered his question in a short, clipped tone. ?I am Rika Shiromi, You are an Uchiha ass, with not enough blood to work his cock and his brain at the same time, not much has changed since the last time we met. I specialise in close to long-range fighting. Ninjutsu and Genjutsu specifically, I also prefer one on one battles. If you have any questions feel free to ask someone who cares.? She said flipping her fringe out of her face. She was wearing a plain white shirt, the top three buttons unbuttoned and black skinny jeans.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

_The Liberation of Malberro​_
The girl had a tall, slender, and curvy body type, standing over six feet with chestnut brown hair. She wears a silver eye patch over her right eye, with the left being a purple/reddish color. One would think with such fair looks and a toned build this girl would have a look of utter content and happiness, but that wasn't the case. Her face was calm, cool, and collected. On the outside she would seem like one who didn't let anything get to her, which was true, but lately there were things that began to surface and with her recent revelation things would begin to get a lot stranger. 

The sound of her mail boots lightly tapping against the cold stone ground of Konohagakure was rather pleasant. If you could hear the tapping of her otherwise light boots then it meant she had a lot on her mind, which had been happening a lot lately. Some may think that doesn't make sense and it probable didn't, but for Miho it made plenty of sense. Any other time this small boots which were made for speed, along with the rest of her armor, didn't make a single sound. Only when her mind was occupied, which was a rare occurence for the young girl for often sought to clear her mind, you could hear her normally silent footsteps.

Casually running the back of her hand through her hair and giving a flip Miho walked down the street with a confident switch as she headed toward the park, flower park that is. _"One mission after another, though I knew what I was getting in to the moment I accepted it."_ Miho thought to herself as she continued on her way. This would be her third mission in a very short time span. Though she didn't complain at all even if she was feeling a slight fatigue. She was a shinobi and beyond that a warrior who took on a code and even beyond that she was a chosen, one who had taken on a mission to help cleanse the world.

Such a mission that wouldn't allow for breaks.

Finally the chestnut haired kunochi arrived at her destination. It seemed the others had arrived and she was the last to show as she walked up to the group of people.

"Lateness is never a good thing, but forgive me. I had business with the Hokage." Miho spoke with a regal that was much beyond her age. "Miho Kaneko, nice to meet your acquaintance."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 14, 2011)

Date could tell she was pissed off.  Date rose his hands in defeat, an easy going, apologetic smile on his face.  "Look I'm sorry about that, Rika, but it's not my fault!  I can't remember anything before my mountain climbing accident.  I've got amnesia, so I can't remember anything really."  He looked over at the girl who approached them.  "Lateness is never a good thing, but forgive me. I had business with the Hokage.  Miho Kaneko, nice to meet your acquaintance." The Uchiha stood and smiled at her.  "Nice to meet you, Kaneko-san!  I'm Date, this is Rika, and that's Lyra.  Glad to have you on board.  Lyra's our captain, because she says so," at this he shot a look at Lyra, before turning back to Miho.

"Right now we're just discussing our strengths and weaknesses.  I'm a close-quarters type, best in one on one fights.  I use Taijutsu, Kenjutsu, and Genjutsu primarily."  He pointed at Rika.  "This little ball of sunshine is good at all ranges, having Ninjutsu and Genjutsu as her primary means of fighting."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta and Their Creator.*

The young man named Cris once again had pulled them along with him, we entered this 'car' he mentioned, he placed his keys on some port on the side where the wheel was located and turned it. As soon as he turned it this 'car' gave out a strange sound, before it started to shake and the move. It gave out a cool breeze, Marta was sitting up front. She was taken back by how cool the air that this 'car' gave out. 

"Aww~ So refreshing."

"What's that called?"

"Air Conditioner."

Cris just looked at her with a confused look at her, his eyes slightly moved towards me. He looked at me for awhile before returning towards the so called 'road'. He soon place his hands on some circular object and out of the blue a 'sound came out of the corners of this 'car'

"What the hell is that!?"

"Music"

"What?"

"Music."

"I never heard this kind of music before."

"I thought as much."

"What is it called."

"Rock."

"I like it."

"I thought as much from you."

"I kinda like it..."

"And I thought as much of you..."

It was strange. It was as he knew about how we thought, at least that's how I felt. After a while of this 'driving' we arrived at what we've suspected that was his home. This neighborhood was small and not so lively though.

"Why aren't they many people here?"

"People are working at this hour"

"Oh"

"This your home?"

"Yes."

"It looks different from what I've seen before."

"Trust me, I know."

He Got out of the vehicle and entered the house we followed behind. As he entered he was greeted by some other fellow. He looked roughly around his age, no older. But at the same time smaller than him. He must be his older brother. He quickly dismissed him, the man passed next to us he waves a bit and left on the car. Cris was no petting his pet and told us to wait in the room.

We did as he asked once again. We didn't know why, but we felt a sorta trust with him. Like he knew how to take care of us, but at the same time we felt as if he could destroy us at any moment. Though he didn't look as strong as me. 

After awhile he entered the room again and said.

"Oookaaay... How should I put this?"

Marta was glancing at the square-like item in front of her. A crystal like thing was in the middle of it an the rest was some strange material, looked like a sort of plastic? no something else. 

"What's this?"

"Huh?"

"What does this do?" She said as she pointed at it

"It's a TV."

"What does it do?"

"Shows motion pictures."

"REALLY!?"

"Uh... yeah"

He soon activated this 'TV' and we saw people, actual people moving inside this thing. 

"-sigh- what am I going to do with you two?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She gave another glare at Iyashii direction before sighing and letting him swoop his arm into hers. Kei waved good bye to the bartender but gave a slight wink, telling him she will be back, but not tonight. For someone wanted to be her officer and loyal servant for tonight and escort her home..

Kei slightly held on to him because the fact it took her two steps to mesaure up to his long one step..

"I thought a walk home should be pleasant..."Kei grumbled


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta and Their Creator*

The young dark skinned lifted the side of his mount and gave a bitter looked at the two ninja as they were lost eyes stuck to the TV. He knew something crucial about them, but he felt gross telling them that he was their creator. He thought that the two wouldn't like to know they're his puppets... He thought as the two were laughing at the cartoons he just put.  Soon Ikuto had led a angry yell when he looked. A TV show called 'Naruto' had appear on the TV, The young man stood quiet an told him.

"That's your ancestor."

Ikuto stood quiet and slowly moved his gaze towards the young man. He had a dull like look on his face and he seemed bored. 

"You want to know the truth. I know."

He said as he walked towards the bed and opened what he calls the computer, after awhile it lit up. He did a few thing and the computer pictured something... Me, Marta, Jackson, Ryoji, Shana,Chrono, And Ryoji's parents. 

Writings about him and Marta and Ryoji childhood. Ikuto eyes widen and he looked at the guy in front of him. He was scared and moved back, the young man walked towards the two and repeated what they said.

"WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?"
"Who the hell are you...?

"What?"
"What...?"

He knew everything we were about to say, he glanced into my eyes. I felt it, we both did. He knew everything we've done. Everything we'll d, and everything we will ever been doing.

"How to put this?"

His gaze didn't waver. His hand placed inside his pockets he said.

"I'm what can call. Your creator."

My eyes grew larger and Marta was shaking. Fear grew within us, this man did have a strange feeling from the others... I can feel it, he could kill us at any moment he wished, at any moment he desired, yet I feel... safe along side him. A sort of care for him.

"I won't say anymore..."

I already understood... I was this man's puppet. His thoughts are mines, my thought aren't his though... My thoughts are a creations of his, as well as Marta's. What we think isn't exactly what he thinks, my hate isn't his, my anger isn't his, my love isn't his, my cares and my wisdom are all in his hands. He hold my life and my progression in a thin line that he could cut at any moment. He also controls my sister and Ryoji... He feels regret though... I can feel it, I can't be mad at him either. Why? Why? WHY!!??

I looked at him and he already said

"I already know what you thought, you know? And I already know what you're gonna say next."


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Everything was silent, the room, Shin, and the only thing that was heard was the sound of the dipping water from the sink. Kyo had stormed off out of drunken rage and Kei knew that it would only get worst if she ran after him. She looked down and almost felt weaker, she was always counting on her brother..

But her brother never counted on her...

Kei smiled at Shin,"I heard it..."Kei said as she looked down at the ground

She went over and grabbed his hand,"...I never really knew my dad...But Shin...You been there for me like a father and so I want to say...You are more than just an uncle..You are like a dad to me."

She hugged him,"Kyo knew it too, he felt the same way and I guess that is what made him ask that question.."

Kei squeezed he uncle,"Thank you...Dad.."

Kei giggled before releasing him, but not without feeling the worry of her brother...


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta and Their Creator.*

He soon did a few maneuvers and show them the screen was more it had something written it said.

"And they returned... with no recollection of this place."

And as it said that what happened. We were sucked into a vortex and he stood behind. 
The man with he suit appeared behind him. I read his lips and he said.

_"You know? You'll forget as well."_

And he answered
_
"I wouldn't have it any other way."_

Soon after we were at the ground withing Fuzen. My mind was blank. Where were we? And didn't I opened the gate to 'The World'? How did I get back to Fuzen? Why can't I remember anything? I soon asked Marta, but she couldn't answer either. What just happened. Soon in a blink of an eyes I had forgotten what I was asking. 

"What was I doing?"

We stood and decided to head to Fuzen grounds. Maybe we'll find something interesting here. 
*
END*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin sat back down after Kyo stormed off upset at him for not stepping up to the plate as a suitor for Taiyou. He poured himself another drink as Kei grabbed his hand. There are moments where you feel an undeniable bond to someone where you know you'll lay down your life for them. Shin knew he would do that for Kei and Kyo on the day they were born. He loved Taiyou and her kids were apart of her. He hugged Kei back as she embraced him and called him dad... Shin had to admit it was one of the proudest moments of his entire life.

"You're a good girl Kei. You're not quite like your mother. If you love this kid like you say you do then..."Shin didn't want to create another Taiyou but at the same time he didn't want to crush her feelings. He wanted her to have hope and not end up a cynic like her brother or himself. He wanted to shield her from the cruel reality that was being in love with someone who wasn't exactly the right one.

"If you love him then like I said. I'll help you get him back. I couldn't bring back Takashi and I'm sorry. This scar on my face is a constant reminder of my failure. I'll bring back Koji Kazama kicking and screaming.

"That's quite the offer from a ninja of your status. Phoenix King Uchiha Shinosuke.The voice came from the steps as the individual began to walk down. The creaks were heavy from the weight of this man's footsteps. His black boots, black cape, and flowing white hair his most prominent attributes. The One Winged Angel Sieferoth.

"Sieferoth Almiesy, Lucifer, aka The One Winged Angel. What do me and my niece owe the displeasure of your company to.

Uchiha Shinosuke you're little barbs never get old. I came here for the young mistress and master. We have word on Brother Kazama. He is in Kumokagure engaging the Branded with his accomplice Thalia Warholic. I thought I would pass the info along, but hearing that you'll be going after him. Have you heard that their is a taskforce after him. You're niece is the leader of it.

Shin looked at Kei then at Sieferoth. He wondered how much Sieferoth knew and if Kei could handle hunting down the boy she loved. Something was up, Sieferoth was dripping with a sinister aura.

"Well I may be a jounin but I'm not so prideful I can't take orders from those of a lower rank. Especially if they are my beloved niece. I'll join this little task force of yours."

"Good like I said having someone of your "stature" will help the search. Please try to be sober. I trust your niece to brief you. I just came to update her on his whereabouts."


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled when she felt that she made Shin happy dispite her brothers ramapage out of the room. It was true what she said, she considered him a father and more of one than her real one. She couldn't even remember his face correctly if asked to recall it. It was always a white blurr next to Kyo's and her mothers.

Kei didn't want to drag her uncle down into her mess when he told her about coming along. This was her choice and her choice alone in this matter, but she knew that when it came to him it was more of a punishment than a job...

The clacking from the wooden stairs caused Kei head to turn sharply the hope of her brother returning and swallowing his pride was almost to good to be true....Which to her sad misconception it was....

And down the stairs came Sieferoth...

Kei instantly looked away from her uncle slash father when Sieferoth proceeded to tell her about the where abouts of Koji Kazama...

"I'll head out later on today..."Kei said as she nodded her head,"Thank you very much for this information...Leader."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

The streets of Fuzen were as busy as ever, the young man walked throughout the village bored for lack of work. Mission have been handed out, though only to those high rank ninja or the angels squads of Fuzen. Ikuto sighed at the thought, he stroke his snow white hair at the thoughts that he's been giving child like missions even if his skill says other wise. Well unless he rank up to chuunin level he would be stuck with this baby missions.

He stooped soon at a store. He glance through the items and saw a small mirror. He stared at his red and green eyes. He smiled and though.

"Marta might like this..."

He asked the man behind the counter how much, though he was busy with another customer. So he decided to wait it out. He continued to look around for something that might peek his interest.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"actual we are not going to train today, because you just got back a mission. You can rest for now but I want you to do something for me. "I do anything for you sensai, what's the favor?" "I want you to go to a horror party that is going to be held tonight, it is more than just a party. It is about a horror fest and about some people ruining it. It happens every year." "Sounds fun, Spike and I will not get to carry away. So stop the party poopers and also have a nice time." "Hopefully you don't and wet your pants for the first time." "I am not scared at all Re l, so this is going to be a all night. I am up for it." Re l did not so any expression as she moves fast to punch him Hakro moved as fast  to dodge catching her fist.

"I guessed you are not a party person, that is fine with me." "That is one thing you need to learn is not to judge before you get to know then boy." Kicked him to the ground. Spike was asleep in the corner not even watching them talk about anything.Hakro was on his back as he jumped back on to his feet. Hakro just stared at her with her gold eyes. "I see you tonight at the party or not that is fine with me." He picked up Spike as he walked to find his room. Re l was surprise as he did not fight back at the moment she guessed he moved on to the level she wanted him to be. Hakro put Spike on the bed and layed next to him as Hakro fell back to sleep. Re l was also thinking he must be tired and had the instinct to not picked a fight with her, she left to go back to her training as well. Hakro was thinking in his dream thinking his sensai needed to lighten up some, but that was not happing soon.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Vincent looked at Akina as he was teaching her a new kenjutsu as he noticed she was a bit weary from her travels. "Go get some rest for now we pick up later. We are having a party tonight and I want you to be there with your brother. "I guessed thi is not all fun tonight I gussed, I see you tonight Vincent." "You need to wear your coustumes as well. I have a feeling the Kazekage could show up as well, if she is not busy." "Sounds like another crazy night. I have a question, are all the people who joined is from Suna?" "No, everyone is from a different part of each country. I don't want to tell you where I come from.

"I respect you for it and everyone that I meet here." "That is good, just watch out for Re l she is going through a tough time and made her harder, I guessed it be good for Hakro for his lessons." Akina nods as she yawns she sheaths her sword. She know her way to her room where she shared with other girls at the moment. To her it was nice that they treated her the samne way with out no special treatment from anyone. She did not want to talk to anyone that was in the room but she said hi to a few. She got into bed as she just went to sleep . As Hakro, Spike,, and Akina slept Re l and Vincent caught up to talked about a few things and needed to get with the witch doctor soon or later to talk about a few things with her.


----------



## River Song (Jun 14, 2011)

Rika Shiromi: Finding yourself
Chapter 6
_Daddy_​
Rika looked down, not wanting to face the terrible man in front of her. She stared into her own vomit, which was now covering the floor and her hair. She would give anything to get away from this situation. She looked up as final the blood, which was oozing from the dead prostitute finally reached the puddle of vomit. She looked up sickened but the man, who had tried to pull a bath robe on; as a result of his drunken haze he looked like a tramp. He grinned cockily, how could he she fought, after the dreadful things he had just done.

He started to saunter towards her, she backed up against the wall, her Father was truly drunk, more pissed than he had ever been before. ?Enjoy the show.? He said with a lop-sided sadistic grin. He reached up and attempted to grab Rika?s arm but Rika, more disgusted with him than ever before made a mistake, she hit his hand, forcing it away from her. It was only after she had done it had she truly realised the weight that one movement had on her life.

With one drunken jittery movement her father?s hand came slapping down on Rika?s face. Then she heard the mind-numbing crunch of her cheek bones breaking. She cried out as the pain became apparent. With in no time her father had lifted her up by the hair. She was scared, usually if he broke something he would stop. ?How dare you touch me, HOW DARE YOU!? he screamed throwing her against the wall. She was crying now, crying for the woman, crying for her father, crying for her life.

His foot came crashing down as he shouted slurred gibberish at her. She raised her arms to cushion the blow but that only made him angrier. He tore her arms apart and kicked her in the ribs, one of them being broke. She was crying even harder, blood sputtering out of her mouth  

?Please Daddy, Don?t do this? It had been over seven years since she had called that man daddy, the word burned in her throat like a shot of straight vodka.

?I am not your daddy, your only family is that whore of a mother, who I killed TEN YEARS AGO!?

He brought his foot crashing onto her skull a familiar crunching noise was heard throughout the house. Parents trying to tell their children not to listen, adults pitying the poor girl. That was when she realised he was going to kill her, if she was a normal civilian, she would have been killed. She was lucky to escape brain damage as it is. Feeling a rush of adrenalin she evaded the drunk mans next attack and rushed over to the blood and semen stained body of a once beautiful girl. She took the kunai out and without giving her Fathers reduced reflexes a chance she stabbed him in the back, right through the heart.

As he dropped dead she finally realised what she had done.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2011)

-Miho-

The train roared as it sped down it's metal tracks and blow it's steam horn as if it the train itself was alive and held an excitement on it own. The young chestnut haired kunochi sat with her leg folded and her eyes closed. It would be a while before she made it to Kumogakure to help out. The thought of a reunion with Koji and her sensei was one of the things on her mind. Lately a lot of things had been on her mind and she found that these things kept nagging her when she tried to clear her mind to get ready for her assignment. 

This type of thing had been happening a lot lately.

Her thoughts at the moment reflected back to the conversation he held with the Hokage before she set off toward Kumo.

_Flashback
"Koji is considered a missing-nin and Uchiha Shinsouke sensei has just disappeared Lady Hokage." Miho reported as she stared into the back of the female Hokage or rather her chair. There was a brief pause of silence before another un-womanlike belch echoed throughout of the room.

"Hokage-sama, you should be doing that with guest." Her assistant said with a sweat drop. Kayo simply waved her off with a "Yea, yea, yea" before going back to the issue. "While we may be on good terms Koji isn't our problem, he's Fuzen so don't concern yourself with him. Though I can't stop you if you do want to do something about it. Now that Failchihaha sensei of yours has his orders to head to Kumogakure so you'll likely meet him there. After that I'll deal with him personally understood?" 
End_

The train blew it's horn one more time and Miho opened her eye and began staring out of the window. Shinosuke-sensei was bound to be going to Kumo himself to help out like the others. While  Koji wasn't of her or Konoha's concern so she was to let him go. Though she told her to not concern herself with him, there was no rule for hunting down a missing-nin.

_"So that's what the Hokage meant."_ Miho thought to herself. Koji was a missing-nin now that could only bring problems if he was left to his own devices and did as he wished.

Soon things were going to begin to pick up.

*Miho -LT-*

Discussing abilities? Interesting to say the least, but Miho never was one to talk about what she could or couldn't do. Rather a comrade or not, today's friend could be tomorrows enemy. Though before Miho spoke her eye narrowed on of the girls in the group, which if she had to guessed, what the Fuzen representative. There was something about her that seemed so familiar to her which was absurd considering she had never met or seen this woman before in her life. Still her black hair and her facial stricture reminded her of someone very dear she use to know.

"I'm a swordsman." Miho said bluntly as she flipped her hair off to the side. "That's all that really needs to be said really."  Another little tidbit of information she learned was that the girl who had caught her interest...had unilaterally declared herself leader of this little group. Surely she was joking? Though Miho didn't protest as getting into an argument that could escalate into a fight was not something that was needed right now.

Even so she couldn't get it out of her mind how this girl was a complete stranger, yet seemed to familiar.


----------



## River Song (Jun 14, 2011)

Rika Shiromi: Finding yourself
Chapter 7
A New life​

She ran, she ran out of the clans compound before anyone found the body. She ran from the consequences she ran away from the people that might want to capture her but she knew she was running away from more than that. She was running away from the abuse from the torture, she was running away from her life. She knew the viper would of been disgusted by her cowardice but in retrospect she was taking his advice, she was forging her own path. It would not be dominated by other people?s view of her, by her Father, by Konoha, no this would be her life. She would make her own decisions. Sometimes that may lead to mistakes but they will be her mistakes, her mistakes to fix and learn from.

She ran through the rainy streets of Konoha, her injuries prevented her from taking to the rooftops. She knew she was getting funny looks. A girl in barely a dressing gown and a robe was running through a rainy village, leaving a trail of blood behind her. She was now on the outskirts of Konoha, the big city building slowly turned into rustic log cabins and greenery as she ran. She didn?t know where she was running she was just running away. To a new place, to find new friends, she was running to a new life!
*
ARC  END*​


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

As they walked through the streets of Fuzen, Iyashii noticed Kei starting to fall behind. Smiling wryly, he extended his arm around around Kei's waist and pulled her against him. "You know, I could just carry you, if you like" he said quietly as he looked up at the night sky, a swath of stars visible above them. He squeezed her side affectionately, glancing over at her.


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She smiled at the boy,"Would you?"she asked as she got behind him and hoped up on his back. Kei wrapped her arms around his neck and laid her head down on his chest. She was getting tried and it was a damn shame that she was. Kei sighed, it was the only way to get home without stumbling over everything and bringing further shame on her mother...

"Thanks..."she said as she closed her eyes

*Taiyou Aosuki*

She sat at Konaha gates after the guards happily escorted her out as the fact that she was a Kage and to be in her presences meant to be in the presences of some one extremely higher than you. Taiyou smiled at that thought and continued on walking home...

The kids were probably out and soon she would be curled up next to piles of paper work...

She groaned until she heard the changing o the winds, Taiyou turned around and that when it started to rain, Taiyou used her wind skills to keep the water off her much like a umbrella...

And she turned once more to see a girl running towards her...

Taiyou was confused,"Little one are you okay??"


----------



## River Song (Jun 14, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

She stopped as she heard a voice, she was scared, she was terrified. Looking up at the woman she made what was similar to a muffled scream. She knew that she shouldn't be afraid but in every adult, every authority figure she saw his face. She tried to run away but she slid on the wet ground, falling over, she turned and looked fearfully at the woman. Lighting flashed behind Taiyou.

?Stay away from ME? she screamed, blood dripping out of her mouth as she did so. ?I said stay AWAY? she grabbed a kunai out of her pocket, attempting to throw it a Taiyou, it missed by meters. She looked at her she was helpless again, just like she had been in her encounters with her Father. She curled up into a ball, waiting for the blow to come.


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

She never seen any one acting like this before, she went over to the child side and was almost scared to touch her. She was covered head to toe with blood and when the lighting struck it only made the child scream even louder. Taiyou smiled almost painfully, usually when someone had just killed someone and it was their first time it was just like this...

Taiyou slowly stroke the child, her body heat increasing so dispite the cold rain at least Taiyou was warm...

Taiyou placed a little air bubble around them so the child wouldn't get any wetter...

"Little one??"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Iyashii Unabara]*

"Sure" Iyashii nodded, picking Kei up. She climbed up his back and, grabbing her legs with his arms, he straightened up. "It's almost like I'm carrying a child" he commented, smiling. "A giant, drunk child. Come on, lets get you home". He began walking then, slowly making his way through the streets of Fuzen. It was pretty late now, and the streets were mostly devoid of light. Soon enough, they came to her house, and he set her down on the steps, landing with a heavy thud beside her. "There you go" he said tiredly.

*[Len]*

Len stood at the gates of Konoha, looking down the road that lead to the entrance. His squadmate from Fuzen would arrive soon, and he wondered what they'd be like. Apparently they were doing this to "promote village unity", or something. Whatever.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 14, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "I was right I lived in horrorville all the time now. I am still reading his diary at the moment to figuer out about two swords he had or all the weaopens he hold. Yes he only lived in Kiri for ten years. Please just calm down. You one of those people are blind to everything." Hakro pulled out the box with the kiri symbol on it and design and throw it at Diana. "There are several different types of blind people and they are not blind." He unsheath of his sword as he remembers part of Re l's training. "You cut of the head of a wplf it still have the power to fight back. The only reason I treat you like that because I have a small crush on you and for Cho he is dead because he did a great deed to my dad." He sheath the sword waiting for Diana to do something or relax and to calm He got near her as he pulled out somebandages and started to heal her himself.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana looked at him try to heal her but she slightly pushed him back with her powers. "That Cho? How did he die?" she said softly but then her voice turned hard. "Was it missing nin because you said he only lived in Kiri for 10 years about the time of the previous Mizukage Sode no Shirayuki. Few ninja leave Kiri as we have the best and only group of ninja to go and kill missing nin as far as i am aware of." She said. Then she heard him something about swords. "Typical. A lot of ninja want the swords of Kiri though i assume they werent Kiri's from the begining. Most likely went to learn swordsmanship." she said. A lot of ninja came to Kiri for that. The village that produced unrivalved swordsmen.

*Darius*

Violet and Darius loked at Akina. Violet smiled. "optimistic aren't we? Well i guess you could go on believing that though i can't. I've seen loves cruelty which is worse than the good that it provides." she said. "Its funny. Only  humans pursue love. All other animals see it as it is...nothing and because we pursue it we are doomed to be its slave." she said sensing the dark power surge go away. Darius sighed. Who was right? He didn't know what to believe. Both were right it seemed but only one could be correct. Which was it? He didn't know anymore.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

Cho die to take the place of my dad's death he was dieing at the moment. My dad was attack by the group called the Branded. Could be the same group that burned down your village but I am not sure about that. This women named Una strucked my dad in the chest by a bolt of lightning. Cho gave his heart up to save my dad Itsuki. That is why he does not have any family members that I don't know of he only mebtion two so far nobody else. That is why is dad ended up dead, as a orphange took him in at the time and spent five years in konoha before moving on to Suna. For the swords there only three originals swords from Kiri that I know of the reverse blade sword and the two Kodachi. I think the Kazekage is holding on to them for another reason." He was thinking about something at the moment as he was thinking some of the pther people that lived in Suna.

*Akina Ezel*

"If we are doomed anyway why seek it, is it a desire that we have to be happy. It be easy to just go ahead just do our lives then just go ahead and kill ourselves. Then you have no hope, no nothing, why keep living when you have nobody or no longer with reason to stay." She brusjed her hair back to play with as her tensin was getting to her, she sighed as to just let her eyes bleed with the tension that was here instead of relaxing. This has not happen in awhile, " "Animals persude other animals to make more to keep surviving in this world, we are not slaves to love, you don't have to fall in love. It is a choice you have to make on your own, I don't know where this is going for me bt it is till I will ended up alone. To you love to you is just pain, I get that. Breaking up or getting up is apart of the world, not getting together is misery. Being someone is a curse and a blessing." The red tearsrun down her cheeks.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 14, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*

Anael would have loved to say that she moved through the crowded streets of the town unencumbered, a true ninja made fleet with the facility of grace. She would have loved to say that, but it would have been a lie. Instead, she pinwheeled rather _un_gracefully against the back wall of a shop, trapped between the unyielding brick and an angry mother. 

*”Who do you think you are?”* the woman demanded, brandishing her toddler’s slightly red elbow in front of her like a flag of war. The child look rather more relaxed than his mother about this turn of events: his free hand was jammed in his mouth so he could suck on his thumb, and his eyes were fixed resolutely on the sky. Anael both envied his ability to disengage completely from the situation and wished his mother were possessed a tad more of her child’s calm. 

*”You nearly mauled my precious boy,*” the woman continued. *”He demands an apology! A heartfelt one!”*

Anael swallowed. _This is probably why I wasn’t assigned a mission,_ she thought. _Because even if it was just delivering supplies to the hamlet closest to Fuzen, I probably would have fucked it up and ended up piled underneath a mass of enraged mothers. I would have disgraced the village forever._

She could feel the tip of her nose turning red, a sure sign that a jagged outburst of emotion was about to erupt, and as the woman continued to rave, Anael--without considering the words “misuse of power” or other such guilt-inducing phrases--disappeared in a flash from under her nose. 

Stumbling down on the other side of the wall, inside the shop, she looked up and scanned the area briefly: a boy her own age studying a doll, a clerk busy with a customer. No angry mothers, aside from the one separated from her by solid brick, who was currently glaring at the piece of wood where a girl had once been. 


*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*


She really wasn’t the best that Fuzen could have sent on a “village unity” mission. Oh, she wasn’t a troublemaker of any sort, was far from the bottom in her class, but she wasn’t some sort of stellar prodigy either. She was just average Anael. The paragon of mediocrity. But maybe that had been _why_ they sent her; the perfect image of a regular citizen of Fuzen. Still, wouldn’t it be better to make the best impression possible and send someone amazing. 

If she continued along this train of thought, she was going to give herself a headache. The road had been far too long and dusty for Anael to subject herself to that on purpose. 
Sealing a lid on the rebellious corner of her brain that insisted she analyze every possible reason for being sent on a mission, she focused her attention on the rapidly approaching gates of Konoha. There was a figure standing just outside of them, looking up the road in her direction. 

_My partner_, Anael thought with a bubble of joy, and she adjusted her backpack strap hurriedly before she raised her hand to wave, her steps quickening. 

*”Hey, hey you! It’s me!”*


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Len]*

Frowning, Len said "Me? I'm not looking for me, sorry; I'm looking for y-...oh wait..." He laughed at himself, and then gave a small bow. "Len Warholic. You should count yourself lucky; it is an uncommon Konoha girl who wouldn't jump on the chance to spend some 'quality time' with me".

He grinned at her and asked "Soooo...ready to go? Apparently our mission objective is to get this very special fruit for a homicidal baker, or something". Winking, he added "Thankfully there are some homicidal animals guarding this tree, so we should be in for some fun!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 14, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> Cho die to take the place of my dad's death he was dieing at the moment. My dad was attack by the group called the Branded. Could be the same group that burned down your village but I am not sure about that. This women named Una strucked my dad in the chest by a bolt of lightning. Cho gave his heart up to save my dad Itsuki. That is why he does not have any family members that I don't know of he only mebtion two so far nobody else. That is why is dad ended up dead, as a orphange took him in at the time and spent five years in konoha before moving on to Suna. For the swords there only three originals swords from Kiri that I know of the reverse blade sword and the two Kodachi. I think the Kazekage is holding on to them for another reason." He was thinking about something at the moment as he was thinking some of the pther people that lived in Suna.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana's eyes narrowed at the name of Cho's killers. Branded? They might have been the ones who burned down Kiri? She clenched her fist as items around the room started to levitate. "If it was them that destroyed Kiri than i can assure you they will not live long. I plan to kill them if i am strong enough. They are on my list along with the kage and her family. If i cannot then they will die hopefully by someone from our village's hands such as Violet, my parents or even Sode no Shirayuki though i do not know where she is now." she said. She sighed afetr a while. "Reverse blade sounds familiar. Where have i heard of it. " she said pondering it. She gave up. "Oh well. Anyway i would normaly say those swords are Kiri's and the village would be hunting them back but you can see those swords are the last thing on their mind and i particulary don't really care." she said. 

*Darius*

Violet looked at Akina as she cried blood her eyes filled with nothing but Darius looked worry.
"Don't cry i am sure Violet deosn't mean it like that." he said looking at Violet seriously saying to quit it but she ignored his slight glare.
"But i do mean it like that. What love offers as good deops not compare to the damage it causes. Its like a druG. It makes you feel good for sometime while on it but once you get out you feel worse than you did while in it." she said. "As for living we live to fufill our purpose and dreams which most don't involve love after all love is an illusion. One big genjutsu that few are aware of but i have seen past it. Animals have too. They pursue other animals for survival not love. We don't need love to survive. Happiness is a luxury we do not need." she said. She knew she was being cruel with her words but this girl must learn to see love from all sides not just one like her or they will be hurt by it too just like her.

*Solidad*

Solidad walked through the village looking around. She admitted for a village that has only been around for a short time it was pretty beautiful and well done it looked like it was around longer. She felt a strong surge of power come from a building. It was dark almost evil but then it was soon gone leaving not trace. She wondered what was that she heard. It was strong but she stood there befor heading of exploring. No use wondering over it if she lost the trace. Oh well shed ask Damon later as she was sure he felt it too.


----------



## Dream Eater (Jun 14, 2011)

*Akira Toketsu*

Akira's eyes were glued on the outskirts of the village. She was sitting on top of an apartment complex, that was the right height for watching the clouds or keeping an eye out for anything suspicious on the outskirts village. 

She sat up on the very roof she was on at the moment often, when she wasn't doing odd jobs around the village while waiting for a team assignment. She did occupy her time with other things though like blabbering on and on to shop owners, training, and helping out in the hospital.

"Its nice up here..." She sighed to herself. She began to ponder what it was like in other villages. Or just how other people were thinking at the moment. She knew most were most likely focusing on a mission at hand. Preparing for a mission the next day or even in the hospital recovering. Sometimes she prayed it would stop. The fighting and all. Everyone could take a moment to surrender themselves to the art of going with the flow.

That was all a dream though. Akira being the driven girl she was, needed to fight at least once. She wanted the adrenaline and feeling of combat, but who knows when she'd _actually_ get a team or a real mission. 

Dark clouds began to cover the sky and she knew rain would come. She leaped off the building just as a cold droplet of liquid ran down her face. Rain...I love it. She thought as she began to feel more droplets fall onto her body. The kunoichi continued to walk the streets of Konoha, breathing in the damp air.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"I know you are a proud person, but I guessed in your book you have not heard of team work. If you are going to take down the brsnded you need all the help you need. They are strong and we both after the ones that caused us so much pain. My sister has the reverse blade sword. Cho gave it to her for Akina to make him proud. Cho was also blind as well as my sister. Now she owns three swords, the reverse blade sworde, the gothic Kanata and the tessaiga. I have it's brotherh. I guessed that Cho was holding on to them from Darashia." Hakro looked out the window at the night sky, he was in his thoughts as he waited for Diana to say something next. "Just get some rest for the next battle you go into."

*Akina Ezel*

"I get it, love is just a dream like the dream to see. It is also pain to be tricked and deceived with the one you want to trust and love. Sometimes you have to get past it and see clearly before you get hurt." She wipes her blood from her cheeks, "You feel both ways when you are in love and don't just put your head in the sand to be destroyed by it like some drug. You are only telling me this because I am a friend and don't to see me hurt deep down. In your own way of harshness you are telling your experience, for others would not fall like that. There are other sides of love that I don't really understand, but thanks for teaching me a lesson tonight." She splash her face with water to clean her face some.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 14, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*


Anael blinked at the boy, unsure of how to respond for a moment. *"I guess it's good thing I'm not a common Konoha girl,"* she finally said. *"Or else the integrity of this mission might be compromised."*

Once he began talking about the mission proper she perked up.* "More than ready,"* she said, unconsciously messing with her backpack strap again. *"I've been waiting to get an assignment for ages. Homicidal animals sound right up my alley...well, not that I've dealt with any before, but they sound like fun."*

She turned in front of Len, took a step forward, and then hesitated. 

*"Ah, you're more familiar with the area than I am,"* she said, sounding faintly embarrassed. *"I guess...you wouldn't know where we're going?"*


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2011)

Damaris said:


> *Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*
> 
> Anael would have loved to say that she moved through the crowded streets of the town unencumbered, a true ninja made fleet with the facility of grace. She would have loved to say that, but it would have been a lie. Instead, she pinwheeled rather _un_gracefully against the back wall of a shop, trapped between the unyielding brick and an angry mother.
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

The man's wears were interesting, nothing too fanciful though, but they were at least something that could peak his interest. He gently place his wears back at their respective places, soon as his eyes turned a young girl stumbled near to him inside the store, but he didn't noticed her get in from the main entrance... Was she there the whole time?

He had heard some shouts before, she looked somewhat hesitated. Ikuto sighed, as he expected the worse. He close his red left eye and activated his sharingan with the right green eyes, yet the pigment had not changed. He analyzed her a bit her chakara had concentrated. _So she did use a technique._ 

Ikuto for a moment moved out the store to see a woman ranting about outside along with a rather small child. His calm attitude made Ikuto's features create a smile. He once again entered the store and approached the young girl

"Um, excuse me."

He said politely toward her as he continued.

"You seemed rather troubled by something." He said leaving out the detail of what he had analyzed earlier. A kind smile had been placed on his feature. He continued...

"If I may be so bold to ask... Do you need a hand?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Len]*

"Oh don't worry" Len said confidently. "You'll come around soon enough; they always do".

He waved his hand, as if casting her inexperience away, and said "Oh, homicidal anythings are always fun. Brothers, sisters, foreign girls-" he paused for a moment, growing distant, before shaking himself back. "Uh, what? Sorry...umm, anyway, it'll be fun". It was silent again for a second, before he said quietly "I think it's a...a day's travel north". With that he began walking, lost in thought.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 14, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*


She was just brushing some imaginary dust off of her shoulder, trying to blend in and look like she'd always been in this shop, like even the _thought_ of her ever having been outside of the shop was ridiculous and whomever came up with it needed a good padded room with a tubful of happy pills. And she thought she was doing a pretty good job of passing it off until the boy approached her. 

Anael lifted her head at his voice. He looked friendly enough, a smile plastered on his face and--_oh_. Nice eyes, if a bit strange. Still, she was a ninja. She wouldn't let it phase her. 

"I don't know if a hand would help," she said, considering. *"Mine was what got me in trouble. Flapping around everywhere while I walked and it just caught some kid. Can't keep it where it belongs."* The limb in question, as she speaks, sneaks up in a half-hearted wave of greeting like it isn't even attached to Anael. 

*"So I'm sorry,"* she said, *"But I think I'll be just fine. It was very kind of you though? Can I ask your name? I don't think I've seen you around before?"*

_Yeah,_ she thought in disgust. _Definitely not phased._



*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*


Anael stared at his retreating back for a moment, running over his words in her head. A moment's thought, and then she sprinted after him, catching up to walk by his side. 

*"Hey, hey, don't feel bad, don't go all quiet on me,"* she said. *"I mean, everyone's got a story to break your heart, right? Okay, you knew a homicidal foreign girl, but it could have been worse. You're still alive! She obviously didn't succeed. There's always a bright side. Probably. Maybe as long as you're still breathing."*

That said, she slumped into silence for a moment. *"You brought food, yeah? Because I'm not cooking for you. Not that I wouldn't, but I literally can't. I've been living off of microwaved burritos since I was seven. If you're a good cook though, that'd work out great. I hunt, you grill. Maybe you can even bust out an apron."*

Anael knew she was talkative enough, but usually not with strangers like this. She couldn't pinpoint the exact cause. Maybe it was because she wanted her first mission to go perfect? And he did seem kind enough, after all. No, not he--Len. She'd better start calling him that in her head. And even as the thought lodged in her mind:

*"Oh, I'm stupid!"* Anael said, grinding to a halt in the middle of the road. *"My name's Anael, I completely forgot to introduce myself.*"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

He heard her story, so she did bump into the woman outside. She was rather funny, her explanations of things made him laugh a bit, as well as her attitude of things. 

"So that's what happened." His eyes rather dimmed a bit as they looked down, his smile still unchanged.

"A woman is outside right now with a kid. She's pretty mad. I'm thinking that she was the one who you bump with?" His head had turned towards the entrance. He watched the woman walk by back and forward. She seemed like she was out to get her.

She then neglected his offering kindly. Which made his sight go back towards her, he nodded at her response and accepted it. He heard that she asked his name. Right, he hasn't introduced himself yet. Well, why not? No harm could come out of this situation.

"That's because I'm not from Fuzen." He answered  "I'm a ninja form Konahagakure. My name is Uchiha, Ikuto." He extended his arm and opened his palm as a gesture to shake hands. "Please to meet you, Miss?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len stopped and looked up at the sky, still quiet, still thinking to himself. Looking out at the vast expanses of tree stumps that surrounded Konoha in all directions, from the logging of the past centuries, he could see trees in the far, far distance, little more than a green smudge on the horizon.

"She didn't succeed, hmm?" he murmured quietly to himself. "I wonder...did she? She never raised a hand against me...but that's not so important". Then, so silent it might've only been the movement of his lips, with his mind filling in the blanks: "_Thalia_".

Louder now, he said "If we reach the forest before nightfall, you can hunt. I have a few matches, so fire should be no problem". Glancing back over his shoulder, he added "Let's go, Anael" and began running.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 14, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*

Really, Anael didn't go _beet_ red when the boy talked about the woman & child she'd bumped into. Honest. It was a much more attractive color, closer to the startled red one sees on not quite yet ripe tomatoes, or the wing of a cardinal in spring, his feathers slightly faded. A nice poetic color like that. Nothing as stupid as _beet_. 

*"Yeah, that was me,"* she admitted. God, what a fascinating floor. All tile-y. She couldn't wrench her eyes away. *"I mean, I apologized and the kid didn't seem to care at all and he was the one I hit, but she just kept yelling and yelling at me and I got scared and just poofed." *

The end of the sentence is accompanied by a descriptive hand gesture (think of someone clapping their hands together and then rapidly taking them apart) if not exactly the most professional technical way of putting it. 

And, Anael thought, her right hand's segue from illustrating herself arriving at the store to shaking Ikuto's hand was pretty smooth. *"Nice to meet you, Uchiha,"* she said. *"Or is Ikuto fine? I don't wanna be rude. I'm Yoshida Anael, but really you can just call me Anael. No point in remembering my family name."*

She rocked back on her heels. Not that she wanted to bore him in conversation forever, but she'd never met someone from outside the village before--seen plenty of ninjas on missions, but never _talked_ to one, so why the hell not take the chance? If he didn't wanna talk he could just walk away. 

*"You're a long way from Konoha. What brought you here? Are you on a mission? Or meeting up with someone?"*


*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*

He was just determined to leave her behind, huh? Well Anael wasn't going to be left behind _that_ easily. She might not be the best Fuzen had to offer, but she wasn't the worst either goddammit, and she certainly wouldn't let herself be shown up this early in the mission. 

Pumping her legs until she was striding beside Len, Anael shoved at his shoulder. *"Maybe you should spend less time with the girls and more time training, because I'm about to leave you here and take this whole mission myself,"* Anael bluffed. 

He was obviously a more experienced ninja than her, because there was no way they'd send two complete rookies off on their own, but he didn't have to know that. Anael gave another burst of speed to pass him, continuing straight on north. He'd said north, right? If she got lost, she'd end up _somewhere_ anyway, and work past it from there.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2011)

*Uchiha, Ikuto LT*

Her flustered face seemed rather fitting. The thought of her ending like this made him laugh once more. He looked behind once more she seemed to have disappeared withing the large amount of people.

"Don't worry about it too much." He said calmly towards her.

"Just forget about it, if the kid didn't care then there's no reason you should. She was just being paranoid." he stroked the back of his head as he said.

"No need to be so formal. Call me Ikuto no need to remind yourself of the Uchiha part. It's a pleasure to meet you Anael." He frowned a bit and said. 

"She seemed to have left. Come, walk with me." He walked along side her through the streets leading her towards a more calmer side of Fuzen, less populated place. He soon heard her ask about his business here.

"Well, I'm here for various reason." He answered while rubbing his cheek with his finger. His eyes darted towards the front.

"Yes, I was part of the recovery of Iwa mission. Though the mission ended up in failure after facing Jackson Marthadel, a kage level ninja that tanked all of our attack and cause all of our squad members to fall injured. The injured ninja return here to get their wounds treated as it was the closest village from Iwa. I was among those who were injured."

He rather hesitated to continue should he tell her about the other reason he's here? Well he could disguise the reason or not tell her at all. Whatever it meant little.

"I'm always back and forward from the village. I usually come here to visit a friend and to pick up supplies. Fuzen it's pretty famous for their stock." His eyes moved towards her's 

"Currently I'm just waiting for my leg to completely heal. It'll take a just a while longer, but I can still hold my own. After that, I don't know. Most of the genin weren't assign towards this mission cause of how large the risk is." 

He told her just about everything he knew so far. 

"Well, what about you? Do you live here in Fuzen? Or are you here for the same reason as me?"


----------



## Damaris (Jun 15, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*


Anael fell into step beside Ikuto easily, following him down the twisted streets as they moved out of the commercial district and into a more subdued part of the town. The shouts of vendors and street-hawkers faded away, giving way to the slightly more peaceful view of residential houses, flowers bursting into sparks of colors from windowsills, the occasional string of clothes connecting two residences.

The boy seemed nervous as he walked beside her, eyes moving and a hand pressed to his face, but Anael didn't really mind. She was sure that she'd done stranger things in company at some point, and even if she hadn't, well--life was short. She listened to his story, considering it carefully.

*"I'm sorry your mission failed,"* she said. *"But at least you're patched up now and getting better."* The words felt inadequate, but what else could she say? It wasn't as if she had a reservoir of failed missions to draw back on. Or any missions at all. That brought a grimace to her face and she pushed the expression away as she continued talking.

*"If you're here a lot and I haven't seen you, that's probably my fault,"* she kept on. *"I should get out more. See the town I'm supposed to be guarding. But it's hard. I feel like I'm always busy."* With meaningless busywork, maybe. 

At least his next question was slightly less depressing in the answer it required. 

*"I'm a Fuzen native,"* she said. *"Born, bred and raised. I've been here all my life...and probably for most of the foreseeable future. I was hoping to get a mission assignment in this latest round but it didn't work out."* Her shoulders slumped an inch, but she kept a cheery smirk plastered on her face. No sense in seeming like a spoiled whiner. *"But it's understandable. Things have been hard, lately, and I'm just a rookie genin. My time will come."* Hopefully before I'm old and grey.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

He smiled at her attempt to look at the bright side of things. Failure was a part of life and without it we wouldn't grow as ninja nor human beings. This mission might be a failure, but this isn't the end of things... Not by a long shot he kept a small smirk across his features, lending his ear to Anael words.  

"Sorry, I tend to only go strait to the Kage's home, there lives a special friend of mines. I don't necessarily take detours unless necessary. Though that's rather contradictory now, since that's exactly what I'm doing. So no need to blame yourself honestly, we just never crossed paths while I've been here before." He said rather calmly

So she was a native from Fuzen. She explained her situation, Ikuto listen and then suggested: "Then why not I get a mission for the both of us?" He said rather confident in his words. "We could go to the mission proctors and request one. I wouldn't be much of a problem, if they base us on our skills then at least with me I'm able to take up to B rank to a close A rank even though I'm still genin level." 

Though she was still a rookie genin, the mission proctors would assign things accordingly to our info cards. "So, you up for it rookie?"  

He rather curious about her power thought so he added. "By the way, is you clan special? I mean like mines? Keke Genkai's of any sort? Special kind of jutsu? Anything?"


----------



## Damaris (Jun 15, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*


*"Straight to the Kage's house?"* Anael echoed. *"That's a pretty special friend indeed. You're more well connected than me and this is my own village.”* The words were barely out of her mouth before she was regretting them. *”Er, not that I meant to be rude,”* she fumbled. *”It’s just kind of unusual. I think it’s cool! Not weird or creepy or anything.”*. Forget six feet deep; the hole she was digging for herself had to be at least eight hundred km into the earth. 

When he explained his mission idea, Anael nearly tripped. (But didn’t. Please, please note that she didn’t. For her dignity as a ninja.) *”You’d do that?”* she asked, sounding a little shocked. *”But you’re still injured...ah, well I mean if you want to do it, and you feel you can, then that’d be wonderful. That would be--thank you.”*

His question about power brought another flush to her face, though. *“The Yoshida clan? Hah, there is no Yoshida clan. My mom and dad were refugees to this village, and they were just bakers. I haven’t got anything fancy--”* a squiggly hand wave here, presumably a demonstration of “fancy”--*”not even a spare jutsu scroll that I found cleaning out under the bed or something. I’m just a regular ninja. Cannon fodder, probably.”*


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She sat there with Iyashii for a minute and then she sighed. He was right on some part about her being a child, even if she didn't want to be. Hell she was even drowning her sorrows like a child, she sat on the steps with Iyashii for a minute before turning around and giving him a tight hug. She stood up and smiled down at Iyashii

"Than you young gentleman for walking me home..."Kei said before turning to the door, but then she looked over her shoulder,"I would be happy if I see more of you later..."

And with that she went inside the house and then moved to the window to watch Iyashii leave

*LT End*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Burraku Zakeruga_​
Koji watched as the girl continued to seal getting ready to use some kind of high level jutsu. The smart thing to do would have been to rush her right then and there but Koji wanted to see what she had. He wanted to take whatever she was going to throw at him and then he would strike. It wasn't the perfect strategy and his body felt funny from taking so many electrical shocks but he was determined to make it through this.

"Hit me with everything you got sparky. Come on HIT ME!!!"He slapped his head a couple of times in order to psyche her out and pump himself up. When a person is about to get electrocuted the adrenaline can run a little high and Koji was utterly amped up. He was almost enthusiastic his sadomasochistic side never more prevalent than in moments like these.

Jesse continued to seal, tiger...snake...dragon...tiger...snake...dragon...dog!! Lightning pulsated around her an orb forming around her body, thousands of volts of electricity shrouding her body. She closed her eyes began to move her hands in circles, waxing and waning motions as the orb around her began to condense. Soon the lightning began to cackle much more intensely, it flickered between a blue and black color. Jesse was supercharging her regular lightning to use the gift of Kumokagure, the Black Lightning. She opened her eyes, there were no pupils or sclera, they were two tiny pools of black lightning.

"I don't think you can handle all of me. Pretty boys like you are a little too delicate. I like need a man not some little boy."She teased him as she began to take a new fighting stance. She was very low to the ground, her legs spread in a split almost with her index and middle finger sticking up on both hands. She looked like eloquent almost and that very eloquence belied her lethal nature. Koji put his arms up for defense keeping his eyes on her, waiting for her to make her move. She disappeared from his sight momentarily then reappeared in front of him. A mischievous grin was on Jesse's face.

*BURRAKU ZAKERUGA*

She brought her hands forward and a blast of concentrated black lightning shot out from her hands. Koji had no time to react he was like a deer in headlights as the lightning began to envelop him. 

"ARGGH!!!!"

Koji grunted and cried in pain as he felt his insides being torn apart by the unadulterated force of nature ripping through him. The heat from the lightning lit his clothes ablaze as the current funneled into his body, his skin working as a conductor. Koji felt the unnatural burning of this black lightning shredding through every orifice of his body. His heart felt like it was about to burst forth from his chest it was beating so quickly the pain was so much, so intense. The dark light threatened to burn his corneas as well but soon his vision began to fade as he felt to the ground, the dark lightning coursing through his body and sparking. Koji's body was burnt to a crisp, blotches of burnt skin littered his body. The degrees of the burns varying from bad to severe to even worse, half of his face was burnt terribly beyond recognition. It looked like it had been burnt off with acid.

Jesse stood over him panting, the black lightning was overkill but she didn't take kindly to being hit by anyone. She turned around to look at her sister dispatching of Thalia as well. She started over to them to help out her sister...

_Kukukukukukuku_

"Do you think that's all it's going to take to put me down? Are you serious!!!!"Koji staggered to his feet, one of his pant legs was completely ripped up, and his shirt was completely burnt off showing just how horrible the burns were. 


_Kukukukukukukukuku_

Lightning ran through his body causing him to twitch and spasm in a very awkward manner. The voices and his own sickening durability the only things keeping him up. His face in full view he must have looked like a monster as Jesse grimaced at the sight of him. 

"I'm not done!!!Not by a long shot so don't you turn your back on me!!! Come on fight me!!The seal on the back of Koji's neck began to glow intensely and brightly.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

Her mumbles had reached Ikuto's ears. This was rather something to had kept for herself, of course, he didn't took it personally. He just laughed towards the attitude she had for the situation. He found it rather interesting, funny, he couldn't help but led out a smirk when she got flustered in this matter. Even when she said that she was cannon fodder he just gently patted her head a bit and said.

"Even the smallest of ninja could grow to become heroes. I'm an Uchiha and my clan's name isn't exactly in the top. You have a larger change of becoming greater than me because your clan doesn't have a certain dark past." He said with a smile clearly marked around his features. Maybe he did this just to call her down a bit, or just because he felt rather friendly today. His hand had parted from the tip of her head. He turned one more, his hand did a sort of maneuver, as in telling her to follow. 

"You shouldn't worry about me, really. I'm pretty sturdy even with my leg like this. If trouble comes our way during the mission I'll be able to hold my own. I have a special jutsu for this sort of situation." He said rather confidently. His leg had heal an impressive amount actually, it was just matters of days for him to be at his top percentage. 

"Well then it's decided..." He said as he continued through the streets of Fuzen. "... We'll head for the Fuzenkage's building and talk to the mission proctors."

Maybe this would be a way to rid his boredom. he hasn't accepted and mission for quite awhile now.

"Judging from our status probably C rank shouldn't be difficult even for you alone."

He activated his sharingan his left red eye gain two tomoe, while the green eye stayed the same color yet the tomoe where clearly visible...

"And with slight precognition battle shouldn't be to difficult. I think you should even be able to do it alone. But seriously, team work is the key~" He said rather teasingly as he waved his finger up and down like a Sensei scowling a kid.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

He will never be like them, those disgusting men. All of them flithy and disgusting creatures, all of them liars and betrayers. Some of them were to much of a cunt to make a move. Kyo sat his back on the wall as he thought about earlier today and his yelling to Shn because he wasn't going to step up to the plate. He smiled weakly as he could feel Kei trying to cheer him up...

Girls...

Sweet, Kind, lovely in everything they do, even if it was evil....They dominated the world with their grace and figure. Kyo took something out of his pocket, a cosmic blue lighter that Seiko gave to him as she smoked her last cigarette before he killed her...

Yep, he did it...Made Kei turn around and then he slashed at her weak spots causing her body to finally fail and her body to shut down and die.

It was him....

Kyo grabbed a cigarette from his back pocket and placed it in his mouth before taking the lighter up to it. A starting of a bad habit, who the hell cared. Kyo began to smoke it as he heard footsteps and heavy breathing rushing up to him...

He turned around to see Kei...

"We are heading out."she said not really shocked to see her brother smoking a cigarette a sort of grown look on his face as he looked down at her, but yet she smiled at him

"Targets are at Kumo...We must get ready..."Kei said, her brother touched his head before sighing to the fact that they would have to get going soon...

"Kay...We heading out alone..No one comes.."e said before turning himself to the Fuzen gate

"Of course..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

"Kay...We heading out alone..No one comes.."e said before turning himself to the Fuzen gate

"Of course..."

"Children are you trying to depart without your dear uncle? That's not going to work you see that's my sheep you are hunting down. On top of that would you want to disobey Sieferoth?"Shin approached the two the youths a cigarette of his own in his mouth and cape flowing dramatically. 

You're odds of pulling this off without me are here.He put his hand below his knee to signify their chances were low.

"With me."He put his hand high up above his head to show them what their chances were with him.

Without me.He put his hand closer to the ground.

"With me."Then brought his hand back up.

"Got it kids. This is your rodeo though. I'll act under Kei's orders for the most part. I trust you niece but I have about two decades of actual field experience over the both of you. Plus you need a sensor and I've seen the color of your snake's chakra with my Sharingan. Basically no isn't an option brats.He walked up to the kids and proceeded to tussle their hair some. 

"I read the file on this missing nin group. Their are four of them. Three from here and one from Konoha. They have also made contact with Thalia Warholics half sister. Tifa hasn't reported back to Konoha so we are to assume that she is traveling with them as well bringing up the number of enemy ninjas to 5. You need me whether you like it or not.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

....

Kyo looked away from his dear uncle with the cape following drastically in the wind, Kei smiled kindly before looking at the gate. Shin always had that weird sense of style that no one quite understood, just like their leader Seferoth. Just so flamboyant and if anything could be seen in a comic book, but the kids loved his sense of style any old way.

Kei nodded as she turned to her brother,he just shut his eyes tightly before looking back at her

"What ever...The faster we get going the faster we can get to them."Kyo said as he took the cigarette out of his mouth and stomped it on the ground

Kei nodded,"We already know that and plus the Sharigan will come in handy, but I know his scent."she said,"I am the tracker and usually leader of this team, so as that matter no matter how much feild experince you have darling uncle. I am still above you in this mission."

She nodded and Kyo smirked at his uncle

"We also know about the missing ninja group, their have been reports from Konaha that their kids have been going missing after a couple of days of Thalia..."Kei said,"But they are truthfully not our targets.."

Kyo nodded,"Let Konaha deal with their own trash and we deal with ours...Hotaru, Koji, and Thalia are own concern..."Kyo said,"Nothing more or nothing less."

Kei closed her eyes as she turned to Shin,"What I might say is harsh but it is the truth...If they don't return willingly or attack...You have all right for force in any way."

"Even if that means killing them."Kyo said as he looked up to the sun

"Correct...What ever emotions you hold now could be hold as an negative outcome to battle...Koji is not your student anymore...He is not mines....He is a missing ninja and shall be dealt with no other way."Kei explain,"Do you understand? We are moving out now."

Kyo nodded as Kei took leadership role and began to lead them out of Fuzen, her eyes were on the prize and he could sense that...

They were either coming home with them....Or coming home with them in a casket...

Either way, Kei and Kyo would see this though to the very end


----------



## Damaris (Jun 15, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*

*“You can’t be that much older than me,”* Anael grumbled as his hand landed on her head, but she looked as if she were giving his words some thought. *“I guess you have a point though. I may have no family name to rely on, or secret techniques to help me out in a fight, but I also haven’t got a history to make people judge me before they know me or assume what I’ll be like. Which is a small mercy.”* A heartbeat.* “Although I’m sure you’re a great ninja regardless of your clan’s history. And I’m sure that people know that.”*

Her eyes lit up when he activated his Sharingan. *“Still, even if you’ve got a dark history, that’s worth it, right? Pretty cool.” *

She batted at his finger playfully as they drew closer to the Fuzenkage’s building.* “Like I said, just because you’re stronger doesn’t mean you’re that much older than me. Don’t think I’m going to start calling you Sensei Ikuto or something. Beside, I can handle team work. I take care of everything and you clean up right?” *

It’s nice, just hanging out and bantering with someone her own age who she didn’t go to school with. Most of the other ninja her age have advanced by now, no longer genin. It’s a little sad when she hangs out with them, the distance that has emerged.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"Durga...Please lend me your strength."Kei whispered into the weapon and as soon as she said it, Kei eyes slit and her smelling and hearing became twice as powerful. Kei took a long time but she stopped and took in every smell....

She turned to her brother before using Spark and heading out, Kyo followed right behind her. But then he turned back to Shin and smiled,

"Are you coming?"he asked as she rushed off behind Kei, her eyes on the prize as she hoped though tree branch though tree branch to head off to Kumo, it wasn't a long way but Kei likes to get the smell of that one person right before heading off.

The smell of Koji was almost like the smell of earth, but a suddle hint of blood and something else that Kei never could but her hand on. It was almost as strong as the day she saw him leave. She growled but then Kyo ran up to the side of her and Kei looked at him

"Keep calm and don't react violently...This is a mission...Nothing more and nothing less."Kyo whispered so Shin wouldn't hear

Kei looked forward and nodded,"...I know you don't have to tell me..."Kei said as she sighed and kept going,"We will not fail..."

Kyo smirked as he was right next to her,"For what reason?"

Kei eyes twinkled as she took the lead once more but then she turned to her brother and smiled

"BECAUSE PHOENIX'S DON'T FAIL!!!"Kei said then shooting off like a bolt of lighting in front of them, she would make it to Kumo before they did if she used spark

Kyo smiled and then he felt a soft tap from Phoenix Tail...

"I know...."Kyo said

"I know all to well..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_It was stupid. All too stupid._

Lyra was climbing through the dense trees south of the Lightning Country, where she was headed for Kumogakure. The battle going on in Kumogakure couldn't concern Lyra any less, but it was the people there that concerned her.

Kyo & Kei ... or to be more precise, the Fuzen Angels. The same organization she was apart of.

Lyra hadn't been requested for this mission, but she went either way. She needed to make sure that nothing too serious would happen to Koji ... to either of them! Lyra didn't want to be some pathetic damsel in distress, but didn't want to see two bastard idiots fighting over bastard idiot things.

She had a feeling earlier that someone may be following her, so had removed her usual flowery scent and replaced it with a light sprinkle of acidas numerosas--- a lethal gas that when smelt will confuse the senses of those following her, causing slower reactions and making it difficult to even smell petrol right next to you. The gas didn't have much of a smell, and was being emitted from tiny earrings that Lyra was wearing.

Thank goodness she had vaccinated herself though.

Lyra wasn't too far now. Perhaps only an hour or so from Kumogakure. She needed to pick up the pace, and she realised this when she came to a cliff with the high peaks of Kumogakure in the distance. All she had to do now was cross the great lake that surrounds the temple, with Kumo sat just behind it.

"_Great ... (!)_"

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 4: *_Soul Training!

_It was only seconds to go before Tifa would see if her plan had worked. Charle seemed to be hard at work on holding her paws together while Tifa had landed on the top of the waterfall. As the rock approached her, Chalre quickly held out one of her paws.

"*Earth Release: Sacred Shield of Enli-*" Before Charle could even finish announcing her jutsu, the boulder had smashed through her shield and knocked her down, sending her rocketing down below. However, of course being a cat she landed perfectly on her feet, with just a few bruises.

"That was ... interesting to say the least Tifa. I believe we have seen enough, and will save the battle with Kazi for later. For now, let's rest before we go on to the second stage of your training!" she smiled before beginning to walk through the damage. Kazi nodded, holding his paw out as he shut his eyes. A light blue orb began to shine in the sky, before creating a light whirlwind of sparkling material. The damage flowed around the wind before forming back into what it was before, amazing Tifa. Gaia was gone too, with her hole gone indicating she was never even tehre.

"Wow ... that's amazing Kazi!" Tifa gasped as she followed behind Charle, looking around at the now repaired waterfall.
"Aye! That's Kazi-sama's special technique! Time Delusion!" Happy beamed as they soon headed back into the main city.
"Time Delusion? What's that?"
"Eh ... you'll find out later."

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra kept silent as they explained their abilities. It seemed they had two people who preferred one-on-one battles because they are desperately trying to prove themselves to noone. Pathetic.

_I can't wait for when we find we are just fighting a group of rookies. I bet they'd all be kicked around the dirt like a football_, she smiled to herself while the two discussed their abilities. Lyra could feel her turn coming next when they were greeted by the fourth member of their team- Miho.
_
Miho ... so that's her. Konoha's pet I hear from the Angels ... she doesn't look it though_, Lyra thought as she gave her opinions on Miho deep inside her mind. She simply stood with her arms crossed, a smirk on her face. When Date shot her the look after stating that Lyra made herself the leader for a reason yet unknown, and Miho had revealed herself as a swordsmen she finally spoke up.

"Actually, I made myself the leader for a reason. A reason that doesn't concern you yet, but will later ... _Date_," she began, her eyes shifting over to him. "Botanist and poison expert. Mid to long range, and a basic healer. Let's just get going already before the Silver Doves get tired of waiting."

She began to walk towards the forest, heading south of the Fire Country. They was just outside Konoha and it wouldn't take them long to get to the Silver Doves base just outside Malberro. However, they'd have to go through the village of Malberro, meaning the mission may start earlier then they wish.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
_*Kumo*_

Kei landed in the land of lighting first, her feet touched the ground and Spark was over. She sniffed the air and could only smell destruction, and pain. Some sadness but over that the place was a mess, she walked over to one of the houses that was toppled over and picked up a piece of the roof...

No one was in there...

"Damn branded..."Kyo cursed as he finally made it into Kumo, it was sicking to him and she could feel every piece of his sicking to the fact that a neighbor was strike like this...

He came over to Kei and placed his hand on her shoulder,"You smell him?"

Kei closed her eyes,"..Yes...I can...And someone else..."

Kyo looked at her as she closed her eyes and began to give information...

"Fighting of some kind...Thalia is here too...Some unknown scents.."Kei said as she sniffed the air

"Angels?"Kyo asked

Kei shook her head,"These are not covered in hatred or blood..."she said,"Something is weird is going on Kyo..."

Kyo nodded,"Yeah...I can feel it.."he said as he looked around the place


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro woke up and so did Spike, Hakro put on Spike's custume first. Spike did not see the fun in it. Hakro hhad to tackle Spike to get him to put it on. After that He put on his were wolf custume. He was going to see Vincentto ask him some question he had on his mind. He and Spike went looking for Vincent as he find him as Vincent was praticing with his swords. Vincent was dressed as a crazy person. "Vincent, I have a few questions before the party. I just want to know where you are from. Can you tell me?" Vincent sheath his sword and looked at Hakro. "I am from kiri, I am a nephew of Cho. I don't want anyone to know because when I came to Suna five years ago. We fight to kill each other."

"I guessed the kazekage stopped it or that was not at the time." "She stop it in time, after she punched a hole in my stomache." "I keep your secret, but less from kiri, is like one percent or something at the moment. That is one percent. Vincent, You should not stay in the dark like this. I see you at the party." "I did not want to be tracked down by Kiri, that is one I faked my death five years ago. "I guessed you gave up your postion of Anbu in Kiri." Hakro went to find his sister. Vincent pulled up his sleeve where he burned of the tattoo of Kiri's anbu sign. It was no longer there only a scar. "Hakro, only a few people know, I trust you. Re l is another story you have to deal with" Hakro nodded as he was looking foward to the challange given by Re l.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was woken by the other girls in the room as they were giggling and told stories of the recent parties. "Sorry that we woke you up" one of the girls said. "It is fine with me, if you did not I would slept through the party." The red haired vampired smiled at her and said, "I help you get ready if you want." Akins felt one of the girls just having fun for once instead of a mission, "Sure, it would be fun, to help each other. Hoe do you change custumes?" "You have to go up in rank to change custumes, I think" the red vampire said. Akina was thinking of going to ask Re l that and something else that ame to her mind as she slept.

Akina changed into her fairy custume as she made sure everything looked okay. She had her staff as she tap it on the caves floor making echos in the area. She kept walking as she found Re l's room she knocked and waited for a answer. "Come in" Re l said. Akina walked in Akina did not know what ustume Re l was wearing at the moment. "I wanted to know when I could change custumes?" "YOu need to get stronger, before I let you change custume or changed creatures." "About I still want to be a fairy just different custume?" "That would work, but I need some time to work on it or you can change it yourself. Akina nods to understand, she would need Hakro's help picking out colors as well. She left Re l alone to find her brother before the party starts.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia looked over at Koji, noticing that he wasn't doing so great as well. They'd need to see a medic after this battle, but for now they needed to finish these battles. Thalia turned around and headed towards the puddle of blood that her blood clone had left.

Jane still couldn't comprehend what had been going on. She looked back at Thalia's would that she delivered right through her heart. She had no idea how she survived, and the only explanation given had been that she wouldn't die from wound's like this, but then what type of wounds _would_ she die from? It didn't make any sense, she should have died back then! Plus with all that blood loss by using two blood clones! It didn't make any sense at all!

"I still don't totally like get it! Why are you like, able to live with a wound like that, and with that much blood loss, you freak!"

Thalia chuckled as she approached the giant puddle of blood. She turned around, stepping in it, and then started to scoot her foot on the ground as she talked.

"Have you not figured it out? It's quite simple. I _can't_ die, no matter what you do to me. But if that's the case that you hadn't even figured _that_ out then you won't figure anything out for the rest of this match. Because I have---"

She had finished drawing a symbol, made of her own blood, representing the pendant on her necklace. 

"---Already won."

Thalia smiled confidently as she brought up the blade of her scythe. Jane yelled out:

"Don't get so cocky just because you like, got a hit from me behind! That'll like never happen again!"

Thalia didn't respond, but licked the edge of her scythe, licking the blood off the scythes blade. Her eyes suddenly widened as she felt a slight tingle around her body. She looked down at her arm and noticed that it was turning black, with a white stripe. She heard that they go through some sort of transformation when they use this jutsu, but she didn't exactly know what they meant until now. However, now knowing the jutsu had been in effect all she wanted to do was test it out.

"Like, what the hell happened to you, you monster!"

Thalia smiled, knowing she was referring to her recent transformation, but she didn't care.

"Showing you this form, just confirms that I've already won."

After taking another second to look at her arm she noticed the pattern on her arm and fingers made it look like it was tracing where her bones were. Must be some type of representation of death, how perfect for this moment. 

She put her scythe back onto her back, as she pulled out a retractable pike. It quickly chinked into place as it seemed Jane was done talking. Jane started to make handseals, but all Thalia did was smile. She quickly spun the pike as she stabbed her leg. Jane's eyes widened as she instantly grabbed her leg, and then fell to the ground. Afterwords she just looked at it as her hands started to get bloody. She looked up at Thalia as Thalia pulled the pike out from her leg. Instantly she tightened her grip on her leg again, as when Thalia did that her leg hurt a bit more.

She just stared at Thalia, what the hell was happening? Why were these random wounds appearing on her?

"Can't figure it out? Well, what else am I to suspect from someone like you?"

Jane started to wobble back up as she yelled:

"Don't like totally underestimate me!"

Thalia smiled as she stabbed her other leg, making Jane crash down to the ground again. Thalia then laughed out loudly and crazily for a few seconds, and then calmed herself down as she yelled out:

"Really now? Look at you! You're so pathetic! Yet you can't even figure out the nature of this jutsu! It should be obvious now!"

Jane's eyes widened as she noticed that Thalia had been sharing the same wounds as her, that could be the only explanation! What ever happens to Thalia happens to herself. But the thing is, how? Ever since she transformed it's been happening. Although it seemed to only be wounds that Thalia had inflicted on herself after transforming, as she hadn't been receiving wounds from previous wounds she gave Thalia. But still that didn't explain how this jutsu worked at all! What's making the link between her and Thalia? It can't be simply because she's her opponent, that wouldn't make sense!

Jane then tried to stand up again, but couldn't find the strength in her legs. The muscles had been ripped through and the bone was completely severed from one side to another. She had no idea how Thalia could still be standing, let alone not in pain. 

"Oh well, what else am I to suspect from an opponent like you? Anyways, this match is already boring me. So I'll just---"

She pulled the pike out from her leg, noticing even more pain in Jane's face. The feeling to see someone like this, it was exhilarating. She moved the pike towards where her heart was.

"End it now."

Thalia slowly drew the pike towards her heart, with Jane realizing what would happen. She started to panic as she yelled out:

"Stop it!"

Thalia continued to pull it in further.

"Just stop it! I'll leave you alone for the rest of your life! Just don't do it!"

Thalia smiled as the pike started to break the skin. Jane softly spoke:

"Please don't."

Thalia thrusted the piked into herself, stabbing straight through her heart. She looked at Jane as she slowly coughed up blood and fell completely down to the ground. Blood ran down both their shirts and Thalia smiled, the first worthy opponent to sacrifice to Lord Jashin. She hadn't exactly done this before but she knew she could get use to this feeling, it was amazing. She then looked back at Jane, talking to her with the girls last breaths.

"You know, I was wrong. The moment you lost wasn't the moment where I had activated this jutsu. The moment you lost was when you begged me to stop. Asking your opponent to stop in battle is not honorable at all, and in fact, made me want to kill you all the more. _That_ is the reason why you lost."

Jane coughed up some more blood as she quietly whispered:

"Jesse---I, I trust you to take these two down."

Her eyes then closed, as her blood spilled on the ground. Thalia turned towards Koji, with her pike still in her and in her transformed state. She noticed his horrible burns, how could he be this badly off? Well she was also. These guys were strong as hell.

"Hey Koji, I'm done over her, want me to help you out?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 15, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

She looked at the woman through her fingers. She towered over Rika while she was sitting down. This didn’t to wonders to help Rika’s hysteria. Rika scooted back, trying desperately. To escape the woman but her back quickly came into contact with a wall. She was trapped, she couldn’t escape. She began working herself into a frenzy. Pictures of her Father flashing in her mind.
“Don’t hurt me, don’t hurt me, I’ll do what you want just don’t hurt me!” she sobbed, looking up at the woman fearfully.

*Rika Shiromi LT*
Rika was gladly waiting to remove the iron pole from both of these girls’ asses. Deciding enough was enough she spoke, her voice powerful and commanding “Everyone SHUT THE FUCK UP! Cut this crap about leadership,. We are possibly going against the Great Godaime Hokage. One person issuing orders while the rest of us follow blindly, pun intended, will not work, we will work to each others skills. I even though it is not my speciality will serve as tracker, preferably I would serve as the power or in a tactical role but it seems I’m the only one that suits this role. This is because the blind eye gives be super-enhanced senses. Rose” she said addressing Lyra. “You will be our tactician. Uchiha brat, you will be our main infantry, You” she said finally addressing Miho “You will be our fodder, since you gave minimal information about yourself I will assume you have no notable skills. You’re job is to take bullets for your team members, dying in their stead. I will re evaluate you role one and only one, I know more about you. If anyone has any arguments they can re-assign roles with my foot two meters up their arse, UNDERSTOOD!” she shouted as they began to move out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"Hey Koji, I'm done over her, want me to help you out?"

Koji was angry he had been burnt to a crisp, he could feel the skin on his face bubbling and pussing. He made sure to not look over at Thalia, he didn't know how bad it was but he knew it was grotesque he could feel it. He could see it on Jesse's face as well. 

"Leave me alone and stay out of my business you annoying little halfling!!"Koji was seething with anger as his entire body began to billow smoke. As his anger rose the smoke began to increase in it's volume as well.

_Kukukukukukuku_

He could hear them as his body began to glow red with a vibrant chakra. Jesse watched in horror as she could feel Koji's chakra climbing little by little eventually being more fearsome than her own. She looked to her sister, but her sister was dead that freak had killed her. Jesse couldn't believe it, these people before her were monsters. She observed Thalia and Koji both of their wounds would have incapacitated any normal person, but Koji was getting stronger.

Black lightning cackled around Jesse as she disappeared from sight. She reappeared behind Koji her heel above his head as she swung it down like a hammer. Koji was immediately floored his face smashed into the ground but the smell of burning rubber filled the air. Koji was out of commission but so was Jesse's favorite pair of boots.

"I should kill him for what you did to my sister."

Jesse moved her hand over Koji as black lightning cackled from it.

"Don't try to play hero either I'll fry him before you take a single step forward. Now be a good girl and let my men take you in. Otherwise your boyfriend here won't be your boyfriend anymore.
---

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke followed Kei and Kyo through the countryside crossing borders and eventually arriving outside of Kumo. Kei was an excellent tracker just as good as any of the Inuzaka from his village, but she was becoming unhinged the closer they got to Kumo. Kyo was alot like him so being understated or so encouraging he had to huddle to his sister more than a few times on the way to Kumo was strange. Shin was a good soldier though he continued onward. When they stopped to survey the area he activated his Sharingan to get a visual lay of the land.

He could see several chakras in the area, the enemy army had completely decimated the land. As he looked he could see 4 chakras fighting but these chakras weren't normal. One was a weird color he hadn't ever seen, but it was twisted. The chakra felt dead, the other one left standing was standard but was brighter than most meaning it had to be a lightning-release type. Then their was one other but this one was different, he had seen it before but not like this it kept rising and rising. Eventually it died down as well.

"The whole place is crawling with Branded, but I can see and feel three chakras not far from here. One of them looks like Koji but it's slightly different from before. He isn't in good shape at all... he's dying and barely hanging on."His voice tailed off towards the end and he knew that this wasn't going to sit well with his niece.

"Kei,Kyo, I know you may want to go in there guns blazing but this whole village is crawling with hostiles. We have to blend in and understand what the hell is going on. We can't just act without a plan.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
*Hesitation*


"The whole place is crawling with Branded, but I can see and feel three chakras not far from here. One of them looks like Koji but it's slightly different from before. He isn't in good shape at all... he's dying and barely hanging on."

Kei eyes widen but slowly they relaxed back down, wasn't it suppose to be something happy when she heard about his death? But the aching feeling inside her chest was saying otherwise. It was telling her that she wasn't happy. That she should run and go to his aid. Kyo looked over to her and placed his hand on her head making her bow.

Kei shot back up and growled at her brother but when she saw the look he was given her, she knew that he could feel her pain. Even if he wanted to or not...

"The snake...He probably needs someone to heal him you know.."Kyo said,"And I hate messing with weak prey I want a challenge.."

Kei smiled warmly and nodded her head,she looked back at Shin

"I'll go on ahead..."she said, but she felt a slight sting in her heart as she knew that Thalia was with him. She growled as she pushed herself forward though the top of the buildings and everything.

Leaving Kyo to look down and back at his uncle, he put his hand in his pocket and then looked over his shoulder to Shin...

"...She needs to be happy...But she has to understand that he already moved on."Kyo smiled weakly,"More than likely when she gets there Thalia will already be at his aid and she would understand that she can't keep this childish crush forever."

Kyo turned back to the village as he took out a cigarette and placed it in his mouth and it automatically lite when it touched his lips...

"Such a cruel big brother huh?"Kyo asked as he let the smoke lift up to the sky


"But she'll understand...One way or another..Its either your heart...Or your life.."

Kyo began to walk forward,"One of them has to go.."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was going to help Koji out but he seemed dead serious on doing this alone, and this time he yelled out to her furiously, not like his usual kidding voice when he used a nickname. She decided it was best to stay out of it. However before she knew it Koji was already out of the battle. The other girl, Jesse held her hand over Koji's head, as it crackled with black colored lightning.

She didn't know what to do at all, she was sure she was faster than her, and in the state she was in she couldn't have made it to Koji before she exploded his head. She was out of options, she couldn't do it. She couldn't make the sacrifice to have Koji killed. She closed her eyes as she took the pike out from herself and transformed back to normal. Putting the pike away she opened her eyes again and looked at Jesse.

"Fine---I have no choice but to accept your terms."

She hated doing this, it felt disgusting, but she shouldn't be the one to decide one of her teammates lives, they should be able to make that choice themselves. Doing that to save herself wouldn't be right. 

She closed her eyes again, waiting for them to take her. She had no idea what would happen, maybe it was best to have listened to Koji and stayed away. If she had neither of them would be in this situation, they wouldn't be fighting these guys.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2011)

*Miho*

The long and arduous train ride toward the outskirts of the land of lightning had ended and Miho was now making her way toward Kumogakure as fast as her body could take her. The wind hitting her face gave a very soothing and cool breeze as her hair flared up behind her with the wind being caught underneath it. She was moving as fast as her body would take her. According to the Hokage the village had been overran by an unknown group, basically ruling the village with an iron fist.

As a matter of fact,  she was also able to get a positive about Shinosuke-sensei making his toward this place. Koji on the other hand she had no clue about, but if Fuzen's leader words were right then he'd be heading this way as well. The team had broke apart right after training and then everyone just suddenly disappeared leaving Miho by herself. Abandoning her as such even if by mistake or an incident out of her control was something she couldn't take.

As Miho continued the run the footing of the place became worse and worse. The Lightning country in it's entirety was made up of nothing, but mountain ranges as far as the eye could see. The top of the mountains as one looked up seemed to go on for days as if they were touching the clouds themselves to whisper as secret into their ear. The place reminded Miho of Kirigakure somewhat, but those ranges were a lot smaller and less abundant compared to here.

"I need not waste time. Kumogakure isn't much further from my location."

*Miho -LT-*

_The Liberation of Malberro​_
Unwarranted hostility disrespect and total disrespect to comrade? A comrade being one, who had any moment on this mission, could hold your life in their hands if the situation presented itself as much? Truly she could understand the simple fact that despite the other two being from Konohagakure and this being a joint mission with Fuzen nobody was here to make friends with one another, but she would not be disrespected nor would be judge by any person here. There was only one who could judge her.

None of these people were that person.

Miho ran her fingers through her hair again as she flipped it back, a common habit that even she was unconscious of. "You dare judge me iniquitous girl? We aren't here to make friends, but be we Konoha brethren or not, I shan't be disrespected or judge by one who wishes to hide their weakness by using another as a shield." Miho simply spoke as she began to set out like the rest of them. It was said to her back when she was a kid, that if a group of women got together, and if they weren't already friends, then all hell could break loose. She didn't quite understand those words.

That is until now.

Though she wouldn't allow such things to get to her. There were much more important things on the table that needed attention instead of a grade school squabble between those who were working together. This mission was simply an extension of a grander mission she had taken own. No matter what was to happen she would see this threw to the end.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2011)

*Uchiha Shin*

"You're a young idiot kid Kyo. You really are and it makes me feel sorry for your mother. Because I was just like you and she had to put up with me."Shin didn't mean to chastise Kyo but his little remarks about the ninja world hit a nerve with Shin.

"You are no different than any other entitled punk who has aspirations of being the Kage of their village. You've been a ninja for less than a year so talking like you actually know it all means you know nothing.Even if it's just puppy love your sister feels it and you should respect it. You are a shit brother sometimes."  Shin was tempted to slap Kyo upside the head but he decided to keep it right there. If he opened his mouth any further then he was going to get hurt. He looked ahead at Kei as well. She was being stupid going in alone. The fact was that their wasn't any difference in the chakra she or Kyo had in comparison to Koji and the other chakras in the area. The ninja in the area were mostly chuunin level and all the little genin running around were a small cut above that. Still Shin wasn't going to begrudge her for going to check on the kid she loved.

"Come on let's see what we're dealing with. I feel and see a bunch of chakras around the area. I want to do some recon before we really start making moves."

---

*Koji Kazama*

Jesse ordered her men to restrain Thalia and gather Koji as they all headed to her base camp. It wasn't far it was just further up the mountain range and more inland. When they arrived Thalia and Koji were thrown into a cell in a small building. The cell contained a seal so they couldn't use more chakra than what was needed to live,breathe, and move. It wasn't long before Koji came to. 

"HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!" He screamed out in agony as he could feel his body burning up even still. His wounds were numerous and absolutely disgusting to see. His body was covered and his face... Koji ran his hand against his face. Half of it was burnt badly, he could feel his skin burnt, bubbled, and grotesque. He couldn't see but he was sure he must have looked like a monster. 

His body began to adjust to the pain and soon it wasn't so unbearable. 

"Aren't I a sight for sore eyes?"He joked with Thalia, trying to make light of his disfigurement and their unknown fate.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Is that a complement dear uncle??"Kyo asked 

He followed behind his uncle just knowing the trouble Kei was going to get into or the fact that Kei is going to get her heart ripped out but he knew that she didn't see that. THat she didn't see what he saw and it wasn't going to take long for the happy picture that had stayed on in her cute little head was going to rip to sheads

He knew that...

He knew that because he watched his mother, the same day his father left her was the same day she wasn't his mother anymore but a robot of her former self. It didn't take long for her to realize that Takashi had left her for good. It didn't take her long to seek the comfort of an achole berverage and even when she was alone cry her heart out..

Kyo knew that men were disgusting creatures...

He knew it all to well, he silently prayed silently for one of his fears to never come true. Because he wouldn't be able to handle himself if it did. 

Kyo growled at Shin,"And this is coming from a man who can't even make a move on a woman he loves."he snickered before rolling his eyes and continue on moving along side him

"When you grow some balls then we will talk about knowledge and other junk, but for right now. Lets just get this over with."

---

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei stopped for a minute before catching her breath, his scent. It was almost everywhere, she sighed. He wasn't going to die on her! No! She was going to kill him! That was the reason she was rushing off to find him any way! So no one and that means absolutely no one could lay a hand on him...

Kei looked around and sighed, what was she doing?

Why was she chasing after him so instinctively? 

Kei landed down on chared ground and touched it soothly, he was here. His scent was her, hers too and someone elses. Kei continued to look around until she saw a dead body of a girl, her body seemed normal. But Kei looked down and moved her hair from her eyes...

But her eyes were widen...

Meaning that she died from a shock of some kind....

Kei smelled Thalia all over her, but that wasn't on her mind...

"Koji..."

Kei looked up at the sky and then continued on, she had to find him...


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She didn't move at all, she just let them take her up the mountain along with Koji. She was afraid that if she were to resist at all then they'd kill him. Well maybe the old proverb is correct, when you curse someone you dig two graves, however she'd rather it be her own grave than it be Koji's. They were thrown into a cell, which seemed to have a seal that restricted most chakra use, however they still had enough to live.

Thalia watched as Koji finally woke up. He was screaming, but that didn't matter to her. No matter how much pain he was in this showed that he was still alive, and that was honestly good enough for her. But as he took notice to his own injuries she looked at herself. She noticed two holes in her leg, and a hole where her heart was. She looked as her clothes were drenched with her blood. It was disgusting, but at the same time, she loved it. She looked at Koji as he said:

"Aren't I a sight for sore eyes?"

Thalia smiled back saying:

"You and me both."

She looked back down towards the ground, knowing that something was going to happen to them. Either that or nothing could happen to them. For instance, they could just be forced to stay here until they starve to death, well, at least until Koji starves to death, she'd just stay here for the rest of eternity. She looked back at Koji asking:

"Hey Koji---What are we going to do now? What I mean by that is that, well, obviously we're going to need to heal up some way or another, but there has to be some way we can break out. I mean, did you tell anyone else you were heading here? If you did then they could be our ticket out of here if they can find us."

She forced her eyes shut, wondering what she could do herself. She still had her weapons but they'd be useless here. She was sure she couldn't break through the bars with any of her weapons, the bars looked thick, and plus, she couldn't use lightning release to help her get out. She was basically useless now, just a being that could suffer forever until the end of eternity. She gritted her teeth, as her mind wondered to other possible outcomes.


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 5:*_The Alligator Sky

_They soon led Tifa to a tall tower where the top seemed to be rotating. She wondered what this was, and of course began with the bombardment of questions.

"Where are we?" she asked, interested.
"The best restaurant in town!" Happy beamed as he flapped his wings, before beginning to soar straight up to the top of the tower.
"It's called the 'Alligator Sky' for a reason. The 'Alligator' part is random, but of course it has the 'Sky' part because it's high in the sky!" Charle explained like it was a simple thing, before following after Happy. Tifa frowned before turning to Kazi, wondering how she would get up there.

"Don't worry kiddo! There's a special lift for humans through the doors," he smirked before following after the other Exceeds, along with various others that were heading for the tower. Tifa sighed before walking into the building, where there was a large elevator. There was just an Exceed pushing another Exceed in a wheelchair there. She walked over to the lift, where she began to wait for the lift to come.

"So ... you're from the human world aren't you?" the female Exceed pushing the wheelchair asked as she tapped her foot.
"Yeah ... I am. Why do you ask?"

*Lyra Murasaki*

Within an hour she was in Kumogakure which was now run by the Branded. They were everywhere, and it disgusted her.

Lyra moved through the back alleys and roof tops, her poison gas meaning that none would detect her from afar, and those that would see her would be unable to attack. It wouldn't be able to last that long, and she estimated she only had ten minutes left for it to work.

It wasn't long before she soon found herself in a sort of prison. Why? Don't ask. She just followed a few Branded and ended up here, deep in the mountains. It was a small building, filled with cells that had plenty of prisoners.

She wandered if any of her teammates had been captured--- well, Kyo or Koji. Any others she'd just pretend to not notice.

"*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!*"

Oh god.

Lyra was alerted by the loud roar which easily echoed above all the over screams and shouts. She had to get to them without being visually noticed ...! It was then she noticed the Branded member right below her, wearing a special cloak that covered him from head-to-toe, hiding his identity except for some sort of identification card on his cloak. 

_A single drop ...!_ Lyra smiled as she screwed open the cap of bubbling purple liquid, before letting out a single drop over the man. It went into his eye; within moments he was collapsed on the floor. Lyra quickly dragged his body behind some crates and put on his coat, before heading out into the corridors. Her identity couldn't be seen, and many who walked past her had their senses messed up. However that poison was due to run out in just a few seconds.

"Aren't I a sight for sore eyes?"

Lyra came closer to the sound, eventually walking past the cell with Koji and Thalia locked inside. The former was heavily injured, looking like a beast out of a horrow movie while the latter had a lot of blood on her clothes. She wasn't sure if she was looking at Koji and his companion or two rejects from Zombies Ninjas.

They had probably thought she was a Branded right now, and perhaps wanted to kill her. Her poison had dissapeared by now so they weren't affected, and she could be tracked now. However, she wasn't too bothered. 

"_Shut up!_" she whispered, taking a ball of explosive notes that was usually for her spider lillies. They probably recognised her voice by now, and the Branded guards became suspicious at this point. She quickly threw the ball into the empty cell next to them with another explosive note before lighting the last one and preceeding to jump away from it. The blast would completely destroy that cell--- opening the door and allowing a wall to link the two cells.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Before she could get an answer however she heard footsteps. She didn't know who it was at first but she took a guess and thought it was the enemy. Were they going to take them somewhere? She didn't know. All she could do at the moment was guess. Suddenly she heard a voice she hadn't heard in a long time, she knew she had heard it before, but where!

Suddenly this mysterious person threw an explosion ball into the cell next to them, blowing up the door and the wall, allowing them to escape. Then it hit her, she heard this voice when she first became a shinobi. She was with Kyo and Taiyou, her old team. The girl, the girl that was with them, her name was Lyra! But why would Lyra want to save her? She barely knew her, unless she had some connection to Koji.

Thalia looked at Koji and then slowly stood up. It was hard to get up onto her legs with two giant holes in them, but she somehow managed. She then went through the wall and out the other cell as she looked at Lyra and asked:

"I have something I need to ask you but now is obviously not the time, so for now I'll just look for a different way to escape rather than the entrance, since the guards should be alerted by now."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2011)

*Miho*

_Kumogakure​_
With a loud thud debris kicked up in the form of a small dust cloud as a lone figure stood having just falling out of the sky right at the gate of the Land of Lightnings hidden village Kumogakure. Examining the place it didn't seem any worse for wear, but there was a sense of gloom that hovered over the village not even a tracker was needed to tell that. The figure hid in the very few shadows that were given as they moved about to enter the village. Once inside the village without any problems the person slowly lifted off a hood that concealed the appearance. 

Revealing Azumo.

The older woman examined the surroundings before waving her hand for the others behind her to enter. Two figure followed up behind her, both taking off their hoods to reveal Mikako and Miho. The young chestnut haired kunochi was slightly revealed as she entered the village with two powerful figures and familar faces. The luck of the Irish was given to her having ran into these two while en-route to the village.

_Earlier
Moving as fast as her body could take her, the wind slammed against Miho's face in a head on collision as if it was trying to stop her from reaching her destination. Kumogakure was very close from where she was currently running, a few miles in fact. The young kunochi began to prepare herself mentally as she jumped from atop a peak and hit the ground with a resounding thud as she continued to run.

"What're one of the newest recruits doing out here. Eh?" A soft spoken female voice came up from behind her. Miho turned on her heel and began a vicious slide with her left foot in front and right foot in back as she turned. She found to cloak figures running directly behind her and were gaining at an unreal speed. They were so fast that before Miho could respond, going to grab the hilt of her blade one of them appeared behind her while the other stood directly in front of her.

"It seems she doesn't recognized us." Another females voice spoke as her hand reached out and pulled the hood from over her face, revealing the olive green hair and then fair skinned complexion of one Azumo Hyuga. This allowed Miho to loosen up a bit as Azumo pointed to the person behind her who too took their hood off and revealed themselves to be Mikako.

"Azumo and Mikako-sensei. Hokage didn't tell me to expect you."
End_

The three hugged together hoping to blend in like normal citizens. They even went as far as to take off their headbands and hid them underneath their cloaks. Once they were a safe distance from the gate where passerby's were sparse they ducked into a nearby alley. "Our plans don't coincide at the moment. I'm sure you'll be okay by yourself?" The Hyuga asked as she looked own at Miho who gave an nod in agreement. The Hyuga responded with the same gesture and both disappeared off to do what their own thing. 

Once they were gone Miho herself jumped to a nearby rooftop and began to scale the buildings, staying as low as she could while watching the streets below her. The village seemed to be utterly dead and the people that were on the street looked as if it was hell on earth walking their own streets. "They told me a prison is nearby. I'll start there and see if I can find out anything." She thought to herself as she picked up her pace.

A few minutes went by bef_ore she was deep inside the mountains. In between stood a very small building. "This is the prison they spoke of?"_ She thought in disbelief somewhat doubting because of the small stature of it. Still, she needed to check it out as she focused her chakra into her feet and began to climb the mountains to get an overhead view of the prison from the front and back and to observe it in secrecy. 

If something moved. She wanted to see it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 15, 2011)

Date sighed heavily.  "Wonderful.  Listen up all three of you.  You may or may not like each other.  I don't really care.  But we're locking this down.  If any of you fight amongst yourselves and jeopardize the mission, if we live I'll kill you myself.  Just like Rika said, we're going up against a possible run in with Tsunade.  That means buckle down, get your shit in order, and be a team."  He looked over at Lyra and recalled her words.

_"Actually, I made myself the leader for a reason. A reason that doesn't concern you yet, but will later ... Date,"_

"And if any of you give me reason not to trust you, I will take you out, no hesitation.  Now then, Lyra, you tell us exactly where Malberro is and how far it is from our current location.  Also we're going to need the rendezvous point with the Silver whatchamacallits.  This guy's gonna take us there.  Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"  He performed a string of seals and cut his thumb, summoning the huge white dragon Reshiram.  "He's gonna fly us into the clouds to avoid detection by anyone."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Spike wonder around trying to find Akina as they heard the tapping sound of Akina's staff. Spike was in a good mood as he bonder and went around Akina in circles. "Its look like everyone is excited for this tonight. Guessing it may stat soon." "Hope so, Re l does not let me eat. But I do it any ways to kep surviving. I think she expects me to do it in my own time." "Time to party our style." Hakro smiled as Hakro and Spike howled. They enter the room where the party was being held at. Hakro looked around at everyone in different custumes as Akina heard everything, includung the music. To them it seemed like another normal party.

To Hakro this seems okay, just to hang to get to know other people. He loosen up around his three other room mates. To Akina there was different ages from young to old. Akina was still thinking to herself this was a greet to meet people, to make friendships to help you out when you need it. Hakro went over to grab some food and went back to Akina to share it with her. Spike on the other hand was chewing on a bone. Hakro had a eye out for whatever was going to happen tonight. Akina was swaying to the creepy music that was playing. He was wondering who was behind the sobtagee and what custume were they wearing. Akina was thinking as well as she danced by herself. She was thinking the people were wearing something black. Hakro continue to eat as he watch Akina and what everyone else was doing at the moment.


----------



## River Song (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He moved agilely threw the forest, he had slipped away not long after Koji. He had brought with him five doses of Anaesthesia, two doses of botolinum toxins, a bottle of chloroform and an box of iron pills. He slid through the forest hiding in the shadows he could hear the fight. The sounds started to quieten down for awhile before he began to smell something, a toxin. He pulled his vest up to cover his mouth as he followed the smell. He found a girl not much older than him but more importantly, he found Koji and Thalia. Noticing he need not hide from Thalia anymore, due to Koji conversing with her, he jumped down.

He landed with a soft thud; he approached them from behind “Looks like you had all the fun without me.” He said dryly, the bloody Jashanist had given him a hell of a job and the burned bastard didn’t make his life any easier. He turned to Koji first, knowing there was no rush to heal Thalia. 
“I’ll take it, by the colour of the burns these were either chemical or electrical burnings. I’ll assume they are electrical burns, unless someone decided to throw phosphorous at their enemies. Of course if you got covered in phosphorous you’d be dead.” he added candidly.

He started muttering to himself “I would suggest getting to a better location but if I don’t treat the burns now, it will make my life alot harder.” He started to read aloud as he jotted notes down “Koji Kazama, severe electrical burns. Total body surface area, estimated 10% undamaged. 20% covered in burns of the first degree. 20% second degree, 40% third degree burns, 15% 4th degree burns.” He began to move his hands over the burns, channelling medical chakra through them. Now kneeling he looked up at Koji, explaining the situation “I can heal the first and second degree burns, and partially heal the third degree burns. The fourth degree burns however will need to heal on their own due to the fact that it has burned through layers of tissue, muscle and charred the bone.” He unravelled a roll of Bio-synthetic dressing and began to wind it around the fourth degree burns, which were mainly on his legs between his ankles and his knees.

He stood up expecting Koji, he reached out and violently pulled his nose back into place. He was still very red but apart from a few third degree burns and the dressed fourth degree burns he looked okay. At least he was recognizable.

He turned to Thalia his face monotomus "We can heal you injuries later, whats the plan?"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was surprised to see Hotaru appear as well, but his presence was appreciated. They both needed to be healed, Koji more so than herself, but she already was getting use to walking on legs that basically didn't work, sure she was a bit wobbly but she could survive. She closed her eyes as Hotaru healed Koji, she needed to think of a way out. Using the entrance would be way to obvious, especially with all the commotion now, they had to get out while the can. She opened her eyes and just then Hotaru asked what the plan is.

"Okay, so seeing how Koji's still healing I guess I'll just have to break us out. Using that bomb to break us out was loud already, so if they didn't hear that then they shouldn't hear this."

Her hand started to spark blue as she continued:

"There doesn't seem to be any other exits, so I guess I'll just have to make one. I don't have much chakra left, this will probably be my last jutsu for a while, but I hope it counts."

Smaller than normal, a blue orb formed in her hand, and she threw it at the wall. Suddenly it exploded, but not as powerful as it usually was. However it still seemed to do the job. The wall had a hole big enough for them to go through one to two at a time, sure it could have been bigger but they didn't exactly have another option at the moment. 

"I know this plan is "crude" and, well, not really a plan, but it's better than nothing. So I recommend that we get going before they take notice to this side of the prison. Once we get away and find somewhere to rest then we can discuss what to do next and continue healing."

She then looked at the hole in the wall, allowing the others to go first, but mainly Koji, as she knew that he may have trouble getting through, with his burns and all.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len rolled his eyes, and responded by turning around and running by her. "Don't get cocky" he murmured right as he went by her, staring her in the face as he left her behind. Suddenly, his heel struck a rocky outcropping and he fell back. Scowling, he placed his hands behind his hands and landed on them, turning it into a flip. Spinning around, he quietly said "Let's go" and sped off.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 15, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
Under the moonlight of the Seline village stands something that can hardly be called a man and almost more like a giant. What happens to be just as strange is the small white-haired girl standing in front of the monster without any worry. In fact, it's almost as if she is giving off a commanding like presence in front of the man. The childish smile on her face gives a creepy around the area. A smile that certainly dosen't suit the destruction laying around her.

Shirou Setsuko's eye brow raises from what was spoken by the girl. If he heard correctly, she just spoke his name. He sees it as awkward, not only is this far away from his home but he knows very few people here. Not only that, but he has no recollection of ever meeting this girl. This causes the boy's katana to be raised slightly in defense, worried about the mystery of these two.

"I'm going to ask you this just once. Why do you know my name?"

That was the only thing the Saint asked to her. He didn't need to hear their reason for attacking the village. Nor did he need a reason to know who they were. Hearing any of that won't change the fact that he will use his inhuman abilities to defeat them. That is just how Shirou is sure of his own abilities as a Saint, he may not like them  but the boy will use them to the greatest extent to fight for what he believes in.

"That's it? You really aren't much of the talkative type are you onii-chan? Well to answer your question; I won't answer it. Play with me and Barius and I might answer you. Well, that's only if your not left as a chopped up bloody corpse.  "


----------



## Damaris (Jun 15, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*

The little power struggle played out, Anael was happy to continue along traveling beside Len until time to set up camp came. Slinging her pack down, she stretched her arms out wide and surveyed the area lazily. 

*"I wasn't joking about being willing to hunt something,"* she said over her shoulder to Len. *"I brought food, of course, but nothing very tasty, and I'd much prefer some fresh meat."* Her nose wrinkled as she thought of the dry, hard bread she'd packed in, sandwiched between a few water bottles. *"But you can do whatever you want. I'll probably bring back extra, though."*

That said, she flitted off into the trees. Hunting down a nest of rabbits was relative child's play, even for her, and skinning them was messy but quick. *"Sorry, little guys,"* Anael muttered to herself as she cast the fur away and wiped her sticky hands against her thighs. *"But you're going to be delicious and I am quite hungry."*


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2011)

Damaris said:


> *Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*
> 
> *?You can?t be that much older than me,?* Anael grumbled as his hand landed on her head, but she looked as if she were giving his words some thought. *?I guess you have a point though. I may have no family name to rely on, or secret techniques to help me out in a fight, but I also haven?t got a history to make people judge me before they know me or assume what I?ll be like. Which is a small mercy.?* A heartbeat.* ?Although I?m sure you?re a great ninja regardless of your clan?s history. And I?m sure that people know that.?*
> 
> ...


*
Ikuto Uchiha LT*

A bright smile crossed him, as she said that. It was nice to hear another tell that he was a kind ninja. Most of the villagers shun him and said the officiate of what she just told. Then she said things like: Just because you're stronger doesn't mean you're older. He laughed at that remark as he said.

"Wouldn't dream of thinking such a thing. I'm sure you could surpass me as soon as my eyes are turned. Honest." He raised his hand as in to show her his honesty, his smile yet unwavering. The continued towards the building soon reaching the mission's desk. He told her to hold still for awhile as he suggested a mission... 

A few minutes had past and he had return to her side and showed her a scroll with the mission details. It said:



> Mission: Beautiful You
> Client: Tea
> Rank: C
> Reward: 95,000 ryo(12+3p)
> Description: There is a man in the highest hill that long ago I feel in love with, but my legs don't permit me to walk. And it been months since I last seen him, I sent him letters but I never get a reply. So can you help me, I want to tell him how much he means to me and even though we are far apart that I will cross the mountains to get to him...Even with my bad legs...So can you help, take me to him​




"This our mission we're suppose to escort her to her lover." His right hand placed in the interior of his pocket and the other handed the scroll to Anael. 

"Heh. Escort, might run into trouble along the way. Are you up for it?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 15, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "I know you are a proud person, but I guessed in your book you have not heard of team work. If you are going to take down the brsnded you need all the help you need. They are strong and we both after the ones that caused us so much pain. My sister has the reverse blade sword. Cho gave it to her for Akina to make him proud. Cho was also blind as well as my sister. Now she owns three swords, the reverse blade sworde, the gothic Kanata and the tessaiga. I have it's brotherh. I guessed that Cho was holding on to them from Darashia." Hakro looked out the window at the night sky, he was in his thoughts as he waited for Diana to say something next. "Just get some rest for the next battle you go into."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She sighed. She guessed he was right though she would never admit it. She looked at him. "Yes i am very proud and i know that is a bad thing but i'll have you know if i reach my height my power is extremly powerful. Like i tolsd you before i can manipulate the will of others and things." she said. Well thats what she was told so she was hoping it was true. "I heard that there is a certain way to release this power to manipulate nature itself as a new jutsu but i was never told so i have to learn it on my own." she said. She was hoping to use that power to destroy all that got in her way without mercey. She would restore her home and kill those that harm it.

*Darius*

Darius looked at Akina. "Its ok. Love is open to one's own views is what i think." he said. Violet shook her head. 
"I could try to argue more but i see you wont budge though i speak the truth so i'll let you experience its cruelty first hand so you can see how horrible love is." she said sadly. She then stood up stretching. "You think we should get out?" she asked. Darius looked at his fingers which were turning pruney. 
"I think. Pruney hands are not good plus i don't like them. A fear of getting old i guess." he said though he noticed Violet was about in her 40's et she was as young as her early 20's. Was it a jutsu like the famous Tsunade of the Leaf from long ago?

*Solidad*

Solidad decide she was bored off looking but found nothing to do but just walk. There was only so much new to her. She had been around long enough to be rarely surprised by what others had. She sighed. She was soo bored she would almost gladly go back to help clean up with Damon but that was a big almost.  She decided to head to where she last felt the dark aura curious as to what it was. She was sure it would interesat her so she made her way.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

She landed on the ground again, the wind of the air was giving off a foul scent as she got closers to Koji. The scent Kei didn't give her any sort of confidences as she neared it because even though she didn't want to admit it. The smell had stopped her senses for a minute...The smell of poison...

Poison user?

Kei landed on the ground as she finally stopped and looked around, it was strong and followed by the smell of flowers. Freshly cut flowers, those from a flower shop. Kei sighed and looked down at the ground and soon she heard foot steps behind her..She lifted up and turned around..

"Scent went cold?" Kyo asked

Kei was about to say what she smelt before shaking her head,"Something is covering up the scent I was following.."Kei said

Kyo looked around and then touched the ground,he smiled at her but Kei was only looking forward. Why was she here? Kyo could sense the inner turmoil that Kei was going though, he got up and placed his head on hers. Causing her to jolt up and him smiling...

"Calm down...Breath...You being troubled makes me troubled.."Kyo said as he grabbed his sister's hand

Kei closed her eyes as she debated before concluding,"Eh...I am just nervous..." she lied...

Kei never lied to her brother, every feeling, every trouble, and every problem Kyo knew about it. But this wasn't going to be for him, Kei needed to know why the smell of flowers and the clogging of her nose was effecting her so much...

Kei silently prayed to herself that what she thinking was far gone...

If not...

It will work out just as fine


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Len]*

When Anael brought back the rabbits, Len had set things up; he'd brought a pot, a small cutting board, and some assorted vegetables with him, anticipating having to cook. A fire was going with a pot of boiling water on it. He had fond memories of going camping with his father, and hunting all their food. He quickly set to work on the prey.

First he took a kunai and slit them down the belly from the neck to the crotch. "It's best to skin them right before you cook them" Len commented. "It makes it easier to cut them up, and then there's the whole carrying-raw-exposed-meat-arround-a-dirty-forest...thing". He made another cut near the rear legs and flipped it, causing the intesines and stomach to slide out with a sickening plop. Tossing these away, he set the heart, liver, and kidneys aside for later, and began slicing of the meat.

He repeated this with the rest of the rabbits, and then tossed the meat and organs he'd saved into the pot, and began chopping up the vegetables, dumping those in too.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Rescue Mission?_

Lyra simply kept her hood down to only reveal her nose to her chin to help keep her identity hidden. Another kid had arrived, who seemed to be violently attacking Koji while talking of healing him or some shit like that. She didn't have time to listen.

"Thalia ... _Koji_. When Kyo & Kei arrive ... none of you can tell them I broke you out--- just say it was Hotaru. If I'm caught, I'll have to behead you _both_," she spoke with a bitter sweet tone before grabbing motioning for Thalia to pick up Koji. She began to walk forward to the hole where plenty of Branded swarmed through.

"_*Karen Shikisai!*_" Not a jutsu but simply the move of Lyra tossing her poison darts. She spun around, releasing various poisons to the group. A few burst into purple smoke while a couple others seemed to burn them as they touched. The acidic ones of course. A Branded member came up behind her with a sickle, attempting to stab her in the head. However, Lyra swiftly reacted with her gymnastic skills, backflipping away multiple times before ending with the toss of an explosive spider lily, slamming him into a wall.

"Come on! There's an exit just through to the next room! Hurry!" She needed to get these two out before the twins came. If they saw her here ... she'd have to act fast and either dissapear, or kill one of them ...

"*Summoning Jutsu!*" Lyra quickly slammed her hand against the wall after taking a swipe of her blood, creating a burst of smoke that blinded the branded. Lexi burst through, slightly taller but still the same. 

"Greetings, Lyra!" Lexi nodded before noticing she was surrounded with Branded. "These guys again?"
"Poison spree. Go on Lexi," Lyra smirked before beginning to run around the main field to avoid the technique along with the rest of the guys. Lexi nodded, before inhaling and releasing small purple bubbles that spread through the air. It was her poison bubble technique.

The Branded seemed confused at the bubbles and charged for Lexi nonetheless, popping the bubbles on their way. The deadly mist was released, trapping them in it's grasp. One seemed to charge through straight for Lexi, but she swiftly jumped over him, before popping another bubble in his eye. "Gotcha!"

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 5:*_ The Alligator Sky_

"Ah, so you're the human visitor everyone is talking about! Rumour has it ... you are to be the next Soul Hunter!! Is it true?" the girl asked as the lift finally arrived, with the three stepping inside. 

"Yeah, I think it is. I can't help but wonder exactly what it is ..." Tifa sighed before the lift shot up to the top of the tower in almost supersonic speeds. Tifa had only blinked and they were there, with her feeling like her organs had just arrived now. 

"Tifa! Over here!" Kazi called as he ushered her over to their table.
"Well, I guess I'll be seeing you!" the Exceed smiled before pushing her friend over to a table. Tifa gave a small wave before walking over to her trainers.

"So, what we eating tonight?" she smiled as she sats down at the table.
"Dunno ... fish? I fancy fish. Should we get fish? Nah let's not get fish," Charle rambled on as she went through the whole menu, asking if she should get that item.
"Oh Charle you're always like this! Just get the strawberry slugs!"
"Aye! Fish medley for me! Hehe!" Happy chimed as he gave his menu to Tifa, only having a few seconds to decide what he wanted.
"Umm ... is there any like ... human food?"
"There's spiders."
"That's not really what I mea- Nevermind!"
"No no Tifa, there is dango. Get it," Charle nodded before calling over the waitress who was a slender cat with elegant wings. Her face was perfect, and Tifa couldn't help but wonder why she was working in a restaurant.

"Can we have a--- fish medley, carrot bean sprout soup and a steak carnibais. Tifa, what do you want?" Kazi asked as he handed his menu to the waitress, followed by Charle and Kazi.
"Umm ... okay I'll have the Alligator Sky special please!" she nodded before giving over her menu to the waitress.

"Awesome! Your order will be here in roughly five minutes," the waitress smile, announcing the amazing speed at which their meal would arrive. She trotted off, leaving the three cats and a human to wait the short amount of time. It felt like forever however.

"Wait ... carnibais? What's that?"

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
Just get it over with

"Date, stop making these threats and stuff like you are all cool. You're not. You're from Konoha," she sighed, perhaps disrespecting them all before moving over to the dragon. "Besides, I'm actually a great person. It's just I hide behind a wall of bullshit like every other human being."

As she sat towards the back of the dragon, she stretched her arms before holding tightly to the skin of the being. "The report from the captain of the Silver Doves claims that the guys at Malberro have a tight defense--- we are talking a whole wall surrounding the village, with various anti-flying weapons. So ... flying over Malberro isn't a good idea, Date. But we'll try it and see how long before we drop as a nice game, hmm?"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha 

Remnant Souls*

Outside of Fuzen Grounds... In the fork in the road between Suna and Konaha. Lied three men dressed in blue armor, a mask was covering their faces, their neither talked nor said anything, though...
*
*Clanck* *Clanck* *Cla-Clanck* *Clanck**

Here stood the three swinging their crystal blades towards a young Uchiha. Fending himself from the sharp icy cold steel that clashed along with his blades. He had no recollection if he had done anything towards the men before him nor if he had ever faced them before, yet they waited for him... 

*[Flash Back]*
_*
"You're no longer the wielder of the heart..."

"You shall hand over or weapon, and their powers."

"Your hearts had been resistant to it's magical touch, you are no longer worthy to be under its divine corruption. You shall not turn the weapon against it's nature."*_

Without hesitation they did not wait for an answered and rushed their way towards Ikuto, price was his life exchange would be sacrificed to the blades. 

"I won't waver! I shall end your life, right now!"
*
[End]  *

He had underestimated the, they were faster than he expected and were to many against him... He couldn't believe he was in the middle of such a situation. He panted heavily, his body was moving slower than he expected. On of the masked people rushed towards him, confident that he would manage to slay the young boy and pray the blades from his could lifeless hands. Ikuto reacted quickly, he was able to force his blades to slash the mans arm. He soon kicked the man towards the air, forcing his body air born.

His hands formed the needed seals, he soon inhaled and shoot a ball of fire towards his direction, the other was able to counter the hit with a fireball of his own. He panted, panted, panted.... His was almost out of breath, how was he gonna defeat this... creature! Yes, creatures, they weren't human. No they weren't... They had way to much power. Together... Soon this came to mind. The three stood calmly as they watched the young boy almost fall to his kness, but not yet. he wasn't bested just yet!

"Azure Flame Armor!!!"

His entire body soon was engulfed into a flame! A tornado of fire had completely covered his body and soon a entity of flames walked out of the scorching flames.Was this thing human, it had form of a human, yet it's was just a being of flames. 

"Prepare yourselves." The voice echoed...

"I shall not hold my breath ANY LONGER!"

In a ounce of a moment the body speed had increased! He was already behind them, in the air his leg had swung and smashed into the man in the middle making his roll around the floor parts of his armor had broken, the man quickly finished his hand seal and threw a fireball jutsu towards him. Ikuto rushed towards the man the flame were soon engulfed into the armor of flames. He had nullified the fireball. Ikuto quickly swung his fist and landed on the mask of the opponent, shattering it and then soon landing a hit on the mans face. 

The man was thrown back once again. 

This time his face was burned due to the impact of Ikuto's fist.

The other two appeared behind him swinging their swords downwards towards Ikuto. Ikuto rushed behind him and threw shuriken that were engulfed in flames as well due to the transformation state. The wires were visible though, but that didn't stop Ikuto he managed to capture the enemy in the flaming wires burning their bodies.

The introduced the needed hand signs and then said

"Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu!"

An even bigger flame had rushed towards and engulfed their bodies in a flurry of endless flames. The flame soon depleted and two men lay on the ground. But one stood, he had withstood the pain of the jutsu though the other had fallen.

"Their stronger than I expected..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 16, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Diana*
> 
> She sighed. She guessed he was right though she would never admit it. She looked at him. "Yes i am very proud and i know that is a bad thing but i'll have you know if i reach my height my power is extremly powerful. Like i tolsd you before i can manipulate the will of others and things." she said. Well thats what she was told so she was hoping it was true. "I heard that there is a certain way to release this power to manipulate nature itself as a new jutsu but i was never told so i have to learn it on my own." she said. She was hoping to use that power to destroy all that got in her way without mercey. She would restore her home and kill those that harm it.
> 
> ...



*Hakro Ezel*

"You may have some problems with your powers, sometimes the person who has a powerful will can break free from your powers. I have to learn my clans jutdu on my own as well, sorry if there is no books on your type of power to read and get a little help from it. You have help from your own sensai, I walk alone with out a sensai, but I learn other ways to keep up with any other ninja in the world." Hakro heard a wolf howl and understood what it said, he know it was Spike telling him about someone coming to this place. To Hakro anyone could come to a hospital even at this time or was it someone who does not belong in this town and that was almost anyone. Hakro did not show emotion as he wonder if trouble was coming. "Sorry about that the wolves follow me everywhere that I go."

*Akina Ezel*

"I swear to you that I will not get hurt from love, even though I have to prove it like everything else I have to do. Yeah it is time to get out." She was mad and did not noticed that her towle slipped a few inches showing some cleavage. She went back in to the changing rooms to dry off and change back into her own clothes. She wrap the three swords that she had and wrap them around her waist. She hurry out to wait on Violet and Darius. As she waited she collected her thoughts and emotions to cool of some before they continue to enjoyed the night with them. She had her staff in hands as she felt the warmth leave herto fell coldness as she felt much lonesome then ever, but that what happens when living in this world.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 16, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*

Anael studied the mission scroll Ikuto had brought back carefully. This still felt a little surreal--had she really been walking around bemoaning her lack of a mission just forty five minutes ago?--but she certainly wasn't going to pass it up. She wasn't that dumb. 

*"Might be trouble?"* she said. *"I hope there is. That's the only way it's worth it, after all. And besides, if we get in trouble, I'll have the chance to show off and rescue you, and I'd hate for you to miss that! So don't swoon when I sweep you off your feet."*

That said, she started off for the women's address, making relatively good time through the streets. She was fairly confident that Ikuto would follow. Well, fifty percent sure.


*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*

Anael crouched beside Len as he worked, watching him toss the rabbit in the pot briskly, no small amount of hunger rumbling in her stomach. 

*"You're really good at this,"* she said. *"I guess you get missions often? You must, because you have to be more experienced than me. They wouldn't send two rookies out together alone."
*

It hurt to admit that she was new, that she wasn't that good, but Anael figured he would have sussed it out eventually, and it was better for her to tell him than wait for him to realize it in the middle of a fight. Beside, sharing was probably better for the "village unity" she was supposed to cultivate. Goddamn her conscience.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha 

Remnants Souls*

He rushed once again the two stood and jumped next to each other, confident that they had solved his speed increase, but he was already behind them once again, he had grown even faster than before, the armor increases his speed during it's use continuously. The dodged and Ikuto pulled out his blades, but as soon as he did. They shined, and were lifted inches away from his hands. The circled his flaming body over and over again soon the two shining spheres of light had merged together and formed one large swords. A whisper was heard inside Ikuto's mind that said. _"Soul of Azure"_

He smirked as he pointed the blades towards the two. As he lifted his arm along with the swords towards the sky he pulled a sort of trigger that the blades had and stored his chakara within the crystal like sword. Again the whipers were heard again the said: _"...repeat after me..."_

Ikuto opened his eyes that revealed his blazing Sharingan. And said calmly and confidently with a smirk behind the flaming armor

"...Blasting Zone"

The Blade had crated a white lair of chakara around the sword that soon extended 8 feet longer.

"Let this herald your end!"

He slammed the blade towards the ground slashing a man in half. The other tired to run, but it was for naught. The chakara that was around the blade had rushed towards the man, but a lighting pillars that rushed out the ground. Soon the man was caught between the lightning pillars. He didn't not managed to live through the surge.

Ikuto walked towards the body and saw that it was in a rough state. The armor has soon extinguished and Ikuto was soon to his normal self. He created a ball of fire in his hand and from it's original orange like color it turned blue. A smile crossed Ikuto's face as he return.

  --------------------


*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

"You save me, huh? Aren't we the confident type?"

He laughed at her reaction of things. And so let her lead and followed her around the street of Fuzen towards this woman's residence. Soon arriving there, quite a large house for a normal resident of Fuzen, he looked at Anael for a split second and said.

"Well, this is the address, but... this woman seems--wealthy."

Ikuto said a bit confused. Was this woman really some kind of rich widow that lost her old husband? Or just some spoiled rich girl with meaningless guards that couldn't even manage to properly move her from village to village. 

He close the door and knocked, a man greeted them along with a young woman in a wheel chair. Ikuto suddenly felt a cold chill down his spine along with a huge amount of guilt running down his mind. He felt horrible for what he had just thought about this woman.

"Umm... Yeah, we're the ninja who accepted the your mission--"

"Ah, yes. Now that you're here I can finally head out towards him"

She seemed lost... Lost in her own thoughts maybe. Hmm... 

"We'll there no need to waste out time here. Let's head out."


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo watched as his sister went ahead yet again, but something was off. Her movements everything was just off like she was drunk, but at the same time seriously sick. Kyo watched as she stopped for a minute and covered her nose before yanking Durga off and throwing it to the side.

Kyo went up to his sister,"It got stronger..."she growled before pushing away from Kyo

Kyo looked down and sniffed the air, it was weird, yeah it stunk but at the same time it wasn't really effecting him for the simple fact Kei nose was stronger than his. He could feel her stomach churning and the dizziness of her head..

"You are really out of it...Want to rest?"Kyo asked as he watched as his sister take a seat

Kei shook her head,"I can't use durga to track...Not yet...I am still feeling sick.."Kei said as she covered her nose

Kyo got next to her as it almost look like she was going to throw up,"What does it smell like?"

Kei took a minute to describe it before saying,"Strong ass perfume..."she cursed

---
*Taiyou Aosuki*

She closed her eyes, she hated screaming to the point it was her biggest pet peeve. Taiyou reached over and moved the girl chin to her, so the girl could get a good look into her eyes but that is when she realized the girl was blind and it made Taiyou release her..

"Why would i hurt you?"Taiyou asked,"Taiyou Aosuki will never sink that low to harm a child!"

Taiyou smiled,"Now tell me kid...Why you all bruised up like that?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji got up slowly his body still feeling like it had been thrown into a blender. Hotaru did a good job as usual as he felt a cooling sensation overtake his body. The resetting of his nose didn't even bother him much either, Koji had been hit in the face plenty so the experience wasn't anything new. No the far more interesting development was the person that saved him and Thalia. Very few times was Koji Kazama at a loss for words but Lyra coming to the rescue was the thing he least expected. 

*BOOM*

He looked over to see that Thalia blew another escape route open, turning his head he saw that Lyra was holding off the Branded. Koji was itching to jump in there with her and help out but his body was cranky with him. The fact that he had suffered his fourth loss in a row was grating on his mind as well, he wanted to cause some mayhem. He was the viper and knew this wasn't his chance to strike he had to go get better. Koji began to move through the hole Thalia created to get to the outside,pausing and turning around at the mouth of the hole.

"Thank you Lyra...I owe you one."Koji began to make his way out of the prison and to the outside.


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"We are going to keep moving..."

Kei nodded her head and got up, she got in front of Kyo and said a little prayer before placing Durga back on. Soon her enchanced senses were back and the sicking smell was back and stronger than ever. Someone didn't want them to know that they were there and was doing a damn good damn job of covering up....

Or so they thought,

Kei was smart, smart enough to realize the change in the air. A couple of minutes ago she could only smell death and blood but then as she neared Koji scent it had escaped her and soon the smell of flowers and poison had made it a hit into her nose. For some reason this made Kei blood boil

The hatred for this person was going to be great and a horrible wrath indeed...

But Kei was never one for physical violence, she was the one that emotionally destroys one way or another.

Kei smiled to her self but then her brother came near her and nundged her a bit while they were in the trees.

"Something on your mind?"Kyo ased

Kei shook her head,"Its one thing to trick a dog it is another to trick a human."she smiled

Kyo smirked,"Thats my sis!"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 16, 2011)

*Miho*

_Outside Branded Prison​_
The small building sat deep into the mountains of the Land of Lightning, even further in than it's own hidden village. These people made sure to take those that crossed them to a place where no one could hear them. Miho walked along the top of the rocky formations that stood above the prison, waiting to see any movement. The cloud that hung over head covered the sun giving off a very dark look as if it was about to rain while at the same time allowing this building to cast off an eerie gloom.

"Nothing so far..." The young girl observed as she moved in for a closer look. She now stood just in-between the main entrance of the prison and the back allowing a very clear look of how it was built and a key understanding in the way it was built. There seemed to be no back exits to the place, which is a very uncommon tactic. One could assume that it was built this way to give their prisoners a sense of dread, perhaps knowing that the only way to get out was to go through them. 

"....?" Miho observed as movement finally became noticeable. Some of the guards seemed to become more active and on the move. Was there something going on inside the prison? A few minutes went by before Miho finally got her answer.

*BOOM*

"!"

The of a very powerful explosion rocked part of the building. Soon the guards began to mobilize, literally coming out of the woodwork and flooding the prison. Miho herself began to move as well as she took off across the wall of her vantage point to the other side. The loud black smoke cloud mixed with the yellow flames of fire soon revealed a few figures as they began to exit the prison. One of the figures she recognized immediately. 

"Koji!"

_We may be allies, but Koji is not our own. Do not concern yourself with him_.

The words of the Hokage echoing in her mind. It wasn't as if she didn't agree with her leader, under any other circumstances she'd have continued doing her own thing in the village, but Koji was he comrade not so long ago. Not only that, but by stalking him she was sure Shinosuke-sensei would arrive eventually. He didn't like the kid and him being part of the Mugenshi just seemed like to good of an opportunity that her sensei would pass up.  

"I'll continue to follow him for now."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 16, 2011)

*[Len]*

Leaning back, Len stretched a bit, cracking his back as he replied. "Oh, not so much. Me and my dad came out here alot. We never brought food, other than-" he nodded at the leftover bits of vegetables he hadn't used- "the supplementary stuff. He loved the outdoors. He said it reminded him of his home, of the rolling grassy hills of Suna. He never would've left, if it wasn't for my mom". He looked into the fire, and quietly added "Must be nice to know who you'll be with, without any fuss..."


----------



## Damaris (Jun 16, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time
*
It felt strange, walking beside the woman and talking to her, but not being on her level. Anael was used to being shorter than most people, having to look up to them when she spoke, so craning her neck downward to meet the woman’s gaze was odd, set her off balance. 

As if just talking to the woman alone wouldn’t do that. Anael had tried to make conversation but beyond the basics--Hello, How are you?, We’re your escorts for this mission--it seemed to fall flat. Her voice was sad and listless, and Anael had the feeling that wouldn’t change until they completed a mission.

There is a man in the highest hill that long ago I fell in love with...

The words echoed in her mind like the refrain of a song, and Anael shook her head to clear her thoughts as they emerged past the gates. What a sight they must have made: Her, Ikuto and a woman in a wheelchair. What were people thinking? 

*“How long will it take for us to get to your love?” *Anael asked the woman, and immediately felt stupid at phrasing it like that. But she didn’t know how else to say it.

*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*

Anael studied her hands as Len spoke, flexing her fingers. Sometimes she imagined she could still feel flour in the cracks of her skin, a part of her as surely as her blood and hair. "My parents left their village as well," she said.* "They fled to Fuzen on the back of a war, and they never told me where they were from. They ran a bakery together, before they died, but I think my mom, at least, used to be something more than that, because she was never happy. She always told me that I had to be more. That was why I enrolled myself in the Academy after she died. I thought maybe her ghost would stop chasing me." *

Anael shook her head as if she was mad at herself, and her tone softened.* "Anyway, just knowing who you'll be with...that can be double-edged, you know. My mom died of a sickness and my dad died just because he didn't know how to live without her. So, at least you're free."*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 16, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "You may have some problems with your powers, sometimes the person who has a powerful will can break free from your powers. I have to learn my clans jutdu on my own as well, sorry if there is no books on your type of power to read and get a little help from it. You have help from your own sensai, I walk alone with out a sensai, but I learn other ways to keep up with any other ninja in the world." Hakro heard a wolf howl and understood what it said, he know it was Spike telling him about someone coming to this place. To Hakro anyone could come to a hospital even at this time or was it someone who does not belong in this town and that was almost anyone. Hakro did not show emotion as he wonder if trouble was coming. "Sorry about that the wolves follow me everywhere that I go."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana smirked. "Actually the will would have to be at tailed beast level at my power's height to break free as i was told by those who examined me. Right now i manipulate the body. Need to work on the will." she shrugged. She then heard howls. They kinda gave her a creep chill. Hakro said it was his wolves. She shook her head. Ofcoarse dog boy would have muts follow him around but what would she do? She did feel an odd presence though. It was unusual. Neither evil or good but in between. How was that possible?

*Darius*

Violet looked at Akina with a raise eyebrow as she left. "I guess i made her mad but it couldn't be helped. Sometimes the truth hurts." she said stretching. Darius was a little red faced at what he caught a glimpse of. He shook his head though. What was he a creep? No way was he one. It was a natural reaction all boys got right? Thats what his parents told him. He shook from the memories of the conversation. He stood up and both him and Violet left to get changed. As they got out they saw Akina."There you are" Violet said cheerfully once again. "You know i feel in the need of some action...would the Kage here give them out to us or......" she left off eyes full of mischief.

*Solidad*

Solidad walked to the building finding out it was a Hospital. She smiled. Figured. The Hospital always got the wierdest of the bunch didn't they? As she neared she heard wolf howls and tensed a bit. She frowned. Wolfves weren't a particular favorite as she was attacked when she was mortal by them almost killed but she trailed on not letting these puppies deture her from her trail. She could take them now without feer. She neared catching some in her great vision. She looked at the building. "This is the building that has the person with that wierd chakra in it huh?" she said as she stepped in. She looked around not finding the source yet.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 16, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

As the party drone on as it was getting later in the night, he watch as Akina may it to the stage to sing one of the horror songs that he taught her. He thought she was pretty good. People started to Clap as he noticed something behind the stage. A beam came crashing down on the stage. Akina did a few handseals to make a wind current from her palms to make the beam up as Hakro ran up to the stage as he used his metal wolf claws to slash it. He destroyed it, some of the people thought it was jinxed for part of the party. Hakro howled for Spike to get his tail up here. "Party has really started for us or this small mission has." "We have to hurry to block off the people who just done that Hakro." They run backstage as to find whoever just done that.

Akina, Spike and Hakro looked around to find anyone or heard any one running or trying to escape to come back later to night to do more harm. "We cover more ground if we split up." Hakro growled at Spike as Spike took off in his own direction to find the people they are trying to track down. Hakro found a vamp who was smoking something. "Hey wolf, want a treat or a trick?" "Neither, about a fight instead to give me some info." The vamp smirked as she did a few handseals to do a genjutsu on him. Hakro broke out of it. He was going to make his move to grab her and force her to tell him anything. Akina came apond a man who was sitting at a table putting on tricks, Akina stop to watch him before moving on. Spike on the other hand was sniffing out clues to find anything as he looks around like he was in a mirror maze.

*Hakro Ezel*

"I promise you I will not let the wolves come near you. But that is part of me, I guessed every one I meet does not have a liking to them. You will only see them when I am fighting with me in battle and that is the only reason, most of the time they leave you alone. But it also gives me a heads up on what are we dealing with, the person that is coming here at this moment. You don't know what the person may do , if you don't know what is going on. It is strange to me how people see the wolves as beasts of evil. So only two people can only break out of your will power jutsu, you never know intill you fight the person yourself." Spike saw the lady stepped in the hospital, he growled thinking another person who hated wolves for their kind and action. He did not attack just gave warning as he dissapeared down the hall sticking his tail up in a high mighty way.

*Akina Ezel*

She noticed that Violet and Darius walked out of the changing room hearing there footstepts. "I thought you did not want to do anything with this village or the Kage in Fuzen. Yeah she hands them out or you can create some mischef of your own if you wish to stop or destroyed whatever you wish." She was ready for some action herself instead the layed back relaxation in the hotsprings. She was calmed at the moment after the conversation and how could Violet changed her emotions just like that was a mystery to her, even to Darius. "So is that where we are heading nex then if you want some action, there could be any around this village or was it just peaceful to the people living here. I don't know. She was still collecting her emotions to even smiled just yet.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT
*
"Around the Mountain of Fuzen" She had replied with a quickly smile as if she was saying around the corner. 

Ikuto rubbed the back of his head follow by him tilting it sideways looking over his shoulder to look at Anael. He said:

"That's about a days walk form here. I'm expecting that you mean he is located at the other side of the mountain were the small village next to the checkpoint resides?"

She nodded at his question. Ikuto slight smile was noticed an then he turned to Anael and said 

"You might know that the way to the mountain is filled with bandits and thieves, right? I guess that you'll get what you wished for, huh? Though..." 

Ikuto paused as his smiled turned serious and he walked closer towards Anael and whispered to her ear.

"I rather not see this women witness blood so if you could... retrain from using deadly force"

He separated his distance from him and her and turned to face the girl in the wheel chain. The headed out and Ikuto said.

"Are you truly ready Anael? If not I'll wait at the entrance for you as you pick an necessary items."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 16, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len listened quietly as Anael spoke, not saying anything as he stared into the fire. Finally, he said "Okay...I think the stew's ready". He quickly took out two bowls and spoons and filled them, passing her her share. After a few spoonfuls, he sighed and said "Needs pepper. I always forget the pepper". Otherwise, he was silent as they ate.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 16, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*

Anael nodded solemnly at Ikuto's words, her lips a tight line. *"I'll be careful,"* she said.* "I won't let her see anything." *She was about to turn away when a whim struck her--she jabbed his shoulder gently with one finger.* "That doesn't mean you get to do all the fighting though. You can 'refrain' from deadly force too. Be careful."*

That said, she took off quickly for her small apartment; thankfully it was near the exit they were taking, and it was a matter of only a few minutes for Anael to slot her various kunai and shuriken into place on her body and slip on a backpack full of basic supplies. She hesitated for a moment over her dual sickles, remembering Ikuto's words, but decided in the end she'd rather be safe than sorry. The woman they were escorting wouldn't appreciate being ushered away from the bloodshed if Anael didn't have the weapons to adequately protect her and a bandit slit her throat. 

That done, she locked her apartment, double-checked all her various traps on the windows (she lived in a rather slummy section of town, and more than once she'd been roused in the night by a gang of marauding street-rats attempting to break in and take any food or money she had). Within thirty seconds she was beside Ikuto and the woman again, a smile plastered on her face. 

*"I'm ready for our adventure," * Anael purred, and the enthusiasm in her voice was sincere. This would be one of her first real missions, and she wouldn't fuck it up--especially when love was on the line. Falling into place behind the woman, content to let Ikuto take the lead with their charge in the middle, Anael scanned the area around them as they made it onto the road to the mountains proper. Now, it began.


*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*

*"Pepper's overrated anyway,"* Anael said as she blew on her hot spoonful of soup. *"Makes everything too spicy. I don't like it."* That last attempt at reassuring Len over with, she was fine with the silence that fell over the dinner as the two of them ate. She finished quickly, scraping the last of her bowl with a wistful glance, and then put her silverware aside.

Bounding to her feet, she stretched out her arms and looked up at the sky. Late evening, and the stars had come out, a cloud of darkness starting to cover everything. 

*"I'll take first watch, if that's okay,"* she said to Len.* "You can sleep and I'll wake you up in a few hours."*


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha

...Decision*

Sundown... 

Ikuto sat at the small pier at Fuzen, a few stones piled up next to him. He threw them with a slight swing of his arm. They skipped... one, two, three, four, five times it skipped. Ikuto looked. A frown clearly marked at his features, his sword had evolved into a purer state and part of the darkness in his heart had vanished, making him more self aware of his past actions. What had he done? He fell pray for it darkness... He left himself drown in his desires... He did the exact thing he vowed not to do. 

"What should I do?"

His eyes moved to the piled of stones that lay next to him, picking another up he swung his arm once again and the stone skipped. Ikuto didn't even decided to count this time more like, he was more fixated in his thoughts. 

"Damn it..." 

-----------

*
Ikuto Uchiha LT*

He had already everything prepared. He waited along the young lady having a nice chat with her. Soon he saw that Anael had arrived along all packed and ready. He saw that she brought a rather interesting weapon, but he just smiled. He knew that it as needed and it wasn't certain that they would retrain from using deadly force. There was a large chance that someone might end up dead on their feet. 

"Alright let's head out!"

Ikuto said confidently as the headed out of the village towards the mountains...

An hour had past and no sign of attack he was behind the three. Anael, the woman on the wheel chair, and her butler. He had decided to take rear guard, but... Why did he feel rather uneasy in this trip? As in it sounded way too simple for what she was telling? Was she hiding something?

Sadly, Ikuto could not read her heart... She had not connection to anyone Ikuto knows, nor did she have a friendship with Ikuto. He couldn't make things clearer to himself... he couldn't make out this situation and shake the uneasy feeling from his shoulder.

"What are you hiding?" he murmured


----------



## Kenju (Jun 16, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Near the pier of Fuzen is Setsuko Shirou. Since he enjoys having some piece, the boy occasionally strolls around the village. It's only for the purpose of relaxation and peace, besides his master said that it would calm his mind. Nearby, he notices the water that reflects the sun light, giving the water a beautiful glow. The Saint remembers the last time he looked at a body of water this beautiful was when he met with Kei Aosuki.

He couldn't help but wonder what she was doing. He tried not to give too much concern but he remembers her as the type of girl to get in trouble a lot. As Shirou walks along the pier he passes by a boy tossing rocks. It's only a small glance in his direction, for the swordsmen tends to not like giving off too much attention. Right now he only wishes to get the day over with.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He soon sensed a presence, a heart inclined to someone. Wait, but there were none here. How could he-- He turned his glance to see that a boy was strolling behind him. He had felt his heart, for a second and the only words that popped into his mind where_ 'Kei' _ This young man had a certain relationship with Kei... He just knew it, or more like, kei had a certain feel for this boy. He can't read much more... his heart is closed tightly. Not easily readable, but Ikuto glance once again were focused on the sea as he raised his voice and called out to the boy.

"Hey." Ikuto said rather emotionless

"Could you come here for a sec? I rather not raise my voice."

He didn't expect for him to walk down towards him. Though if his suspicion were correct he could answers to his doubts. Maybe even come to a decision. His hope were slim, but they were there. 

"Can you?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 16, 2011)

*[Len]*

Len nodded, not looking at Anael as he worked on the leftover soup. "Kay. You brought back more than enough rabbits- really, one is good for a meal or two- so we have alot leftover. It should last us till we get back". He filled a canteen full of broth and tossed it to her. "That should keep you warm. Night". Unrolling a thin bedroll on the ground, he was asleep quickly.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 16, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> He soon sensed a presence, a heart inclined to someone. Wait, but there were none here. How could he-- He turned his glance to see that a boy was strolling behind him. He had felt his heart, for a second and the only words that popped into his mind where_ 'Kei' _ This young man had a certain relationship with Kei... He just knew it, or more like, kei had a certain feel for this boy. He can't read much more... his heart is closed tightly. Not easily readable, but Ikuto glance once again were focused on the sea as he raised his voice and called out to the boy.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou kept to himself, he didn't need to make friends. Friends were something that caused his downfall years before in the past. So when the boy sitting called out to him, the boy felt reluctant to reply. He only stood off in the same direction in waiting. After a few seconds, the boy faced the fellow with those silver eyes. There wasn't much emotion except coldness. 

The Saint walked over carefully, though it wasn't in a way that was overactive. He was a Saint, and because of that he felt he didn't need to protect himself as much as others do. Shirou didn't say anything, the boy only stood there and waited for the reason that he was brought over.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Distant... 

That could be the word that best describe this boy, not one did he answered more like he acted upon things. Ikuto felt his presence behind him. He didn't bother to look back, he wasn't interested in a friend more like answers, or better yet... ideas. Ikuto started at the distance as he said:

"I don't intend for you to understand right away." He said again, no emotion behind the words.

"I felt your heart." He said rather confidently in his words. It was surely him that hearts reacted for a second. And he had felt that reaction and he continued.

"You know Kei Aosuki--" slowly turning his gaze towards the boy that stood tall before him. Serious... the boy was serious...

"--Don't you?" Ikuto slowly stood, getting into an eyes level with the boy and said.

"I'm not here to tell you to back of, rather, I want you to ask you..." Ikuto mind was decided to ask this. Even if had just met the boy he was confident that he would ask.

"...Who is 'Kei Aosuki' to you?"


----------



## Kenju (Jun 16, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> Distant...
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

How odd, this person that he just met said he 'felt his heart'. Shirou can't help but think how interesting that is. Whether he was telling the truth or not, it sounded fascinating. The swordsmen noticed how almost emotionless this boy was, though it wasn't something for him to care deeply about. 

Then the name Kei Aosuki came into play. He was only surprised by a bit, abilities like these weren't uncommon. He didn't know what was his purpose for wanting to know about Kei but now he had some concern. Was this boy's intentions good or bad?

Upon hearing what she is to him, Shirou thought to himself. He remembered back on the moments they had together and how they reacted to one another. Thus, he finally replied;

"....Kei.......she's someone close to me,...a friend."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

A friend... No not answer he was looking, he was looking for a more detailed explanation. But, this boy might not really have any serious relationship with her, but then again if that were true, he wouldn't have felt his heart a moment ago so he rephrased.

"Let me ask you again, but in this matter..." He closed his eyes a burst of chakara had managed his ways towards his eyes and self-consciously he activated his sharingan towards the boy. He was asking quite a lot from someone he just met, but he continued.

"I'm rather in a rut here, I could use someone else thoughts. Fell free to no ask, but I want to know."

He repeated his last words once more.

"Who is 'Kei Aosuki' to you? What do you think of 'Kei Aosuki'?"


----------



## Kenju (Jun 16, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

It seems Shirou's answer wasn't very well liked. This was guessed when the boy's eyes turned into something different. They must of been one of the bloodlines that certain clans had. Either way it didn't matter, this person in front of him was still human. Even so, he still felt somewhat threatened, in response his own eyes lightened a bit with intensity.


"....If it's of that importance..."

His folded as he stared back into the strange eyes.

"...Kei Aosuki...is a strange person to me. At times she can seem like a different person. From what she said she's..misfortunate. Even though a daughter to a Kage. She's always conflicted by something, mostly her emotions that she finds hard to handle. One point she's happy, next she's sad, the next she's angry. Not to mention sensitive. She's the type of person that you can't help but worry about....That may be why...out of all the people I've saved....I can't help but care for her the most. "

Shirou spoke bluntly.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

*Answer.*

This was what he was looking for, yes Kei's troubled. He turned and faced the sun that had started to set... soon fading away and replacing it came the moon, that shined on his eyes. he look at it thoughtlessly and a smile was brought towards him.

"I see."

Ikuto said rather happily. He had asked quite a lot from him, so he continued.

"Yes, 'Kei Aosuki' is complicated. Yet, she's like a virus. She spreads to others rather quickly. She's the wind beneath my wings, but at the same time, she the arrow that pierces me in the heart. " His smile turned into a kind smirk, but he still didn't turn towards him. 

"You said you saved her? Good." Maybe he shouldn't be then again he should.

"Meet up with her. Her heart is rather troubled." His head moved and he looked over his shoulders towards the boy. His sharingan still active yet a friendly smile was clearly visible.

"She could use a friend, or--" He turned back towards the moon

"--Something bigger."

A sudden silence was heard, and then the young man walked by the boy and said.

"Thanks, I'm Ikuto Uchiha by the way." He stooped as soon as he reached the streets and then looked back and said.

"I might just not have the pleasantry to save Kei anymore. She needs someone with a... stronger heart than mines." 

he walked away with a small wave as the boy, he had part of what he wanted to know. Maybe he finally reached a conclusion.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei sat on the board walk and smiled, the smell of the river made her at piece and it was alright. She sat there and watched as people passed her on by and she couldn't help but smile. All of them in their own little worlds with little care, she almost wished she was like them.

But she wasn't...

Durga growled at her and she waved it off, lately he was more active than usual. And it made her almost uneasy but at the same time she knew that she would never be alone as long as Durga was with her. It seemed to enjoy that little thought and zapped her with her own lighting with was like a warm tingling feeling.

"..."Kei looked up at the setting sun

She almost felt like she was missing something


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha *

He felt cold, even as the sun beamed on his with its burning ray, inside he felt cold. The Soul of Azure, the evolution, Ikuto had lost the will to master it completely, the sword itself gave up on his heart. He had changed, to his original state. A gentle walk on the broad walk, he hasn't return home for quite sometime. He spent the night walking around the streets of Fuzen and thought about the conversation he had with the boy...

Surrounded by the numerous amount of people, Ikuto seemed like he hid himself within the crowed, but then again he didn't necessarily mean to do this. Cold, such a cold feeling. Ryoji soon appeared in his lingering thoughts. He had reminded himself of his last words. Nostalgic... He couldn't help but wonder what kind of child he was. Fuzen never told the story behind him, I bet he desired it this way, though he had no intention to hide the truth either.

Lost in his though he had past next to Kei, yet didn't notice, fixated on his thoughts. He was trapped in this world his called memories. What to do? Everything come down on him and suddenly he contradicted everything that he promised before, yet felt no regret. He felt rather satisfied that he gain the power, strength and wisdom that he did. 

One would wonder what kind of man Ikuto truly is inside...


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Listening
Smelling

Everything that the board walk had to offer, the smell of nicely fresh fish from the river. The smell of the spices of the restaurants on the board. The smell of the high perfume, everything was just nice. Kei nuzzled herself into her arms as she started to smell the nice smell of water...

But her eyes slowly opened as she smelled the smell of spices, her nose flared up as the thing walked past her..

And that when she finally opened her eyes, she looked around and finally saw the owner of the scent. Even though their was a crowd around him she could always point him out with or without Durga's help..

"Ikuto!!"Kei yelled out for him, she made it past some people,"Ikuto!!"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

...A Voice...

A way too familiar voice...

He stooped, didn't bother too look back he waited as he felt the presence get closer, with his eyes dulled and looking at the floor rather strangely as in to find something... something, but the thought that his mind had stopped, his mind was silent, he kept moving keeping his steady pace. 

"... follow." 

He said coldly towards the girl who had called out to him. It was way to crowded, so he decided to move father, away from the village, he didn't expect anything. He just told, if was up to her to listen and react.

He walked towards a large cliff away from the village. He didn't know is the voice that named him had followed, he didn't waste time to look back at this voice, though he waited calmly. He looked down at this cliff a large drop... a small river at the end

What was he planning to say?


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

He told her to follow closely....

Durga was ready to battle, yet she followed. He did not turn to her, he did not smile, he did not hold her hand. He just said one word before stroming off though the crowded. Durga wondered why the girl was following him even when she knew something bad was going to happen. Durga hated the girl for pushing herself...

Yet Kei still followed him, even when the crowd pushed her back she followed him...

For that the least she could do. She used him and whatever came forward was going to happen, and it wasn't until they got to a cliff far away from the village her heart sunk to the lowest part of her stomach. But she didn't show it on her face, no this girl knew better then to dare show emotions on her face...

He was silent and so was she...

It was all on him now


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Cold... 

The feeling got even colder. 

Nothing... there was nothing. Thoughts, so many thoughts.

"...How long do you plan to keep lying to yourself?"

Cold... so cold.

What are this? Memories? Thoughts? Emotions?

*[Voices in his head]*

."Fuzen doesn't need your help, we always been alone"


"...When did you decide to go so low?"​
"...Come on Kid, this isn't the first time some asked me this."

"You truly have changed, Ikuto"​
"It doesn't matter how much you hate me I'll never hate you"​
*"I can say, that you're a rather kind ninja."*

"Still stubborn as always,eh Ikuto?"​
He stood still frankly, didn't move, didn't flinch, didn't show emotion, didn't show care, love, hate, sadness, happiness, anger, distress, nothing. Just his cold outer shell. Memories... so many memories.


----------



## River Song (Jun 17, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

She looked up at the woman, Taiyou Aosuki apparently. She quivered; she knew she was losing blood and fast. She tried to speak but couldn?t, she tried again to no avail. She stood up shakily and she promptly passed out into Taiyou?s arms.

*Rika Shiromi LT*

This girl, she was beginning to piss Rika off ?Listen here bitch, I will consider you my comrade once you trust in me enough to divulge your abilities, until that point all you are is a shield. Understood, because until you give us your full confidence, I will not even listen to any of your ideas, or assist you in battle. Trust is a two way street and I?m not making the journey if you?re not.? She turned to Date, they were each going to learn his place, no one told Rika Shiromi to calm down. ?Uchiha, shut that loud mouth of yours before I painfully remove your genitals with a carving knife. You have no right to tell me to calm down. I admit I?m a stuck up bitch but you?re not perfect either. You can not condemn me until you have sorted out you?re perverted ways. As the holy book of crap says, let he who has no sin throw the first stone.? She jamp onto Reshiram, sitting beside Lyra, she was the most tolerable.


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki* 
_Panick_

"Lexi! Hold them all off!" she yelled before flipping into the air. She landed on the shoulders of one of the enemies--- sitting on his shoulders. She swiftly twisted her body around, snapping his neck before pouncing off him to another target, stabbing this one in the face. Her athletic skills way above-average, she easily twist-flipped into the air over the main crowd to land on the other side, where the door was. Lyra kicked it open, before calling over to the three.

"Get out of here! And don't let *ANYONE* know you found me! _Nobody_!" she cried before taking out a sharp crimson rose, using it as a weapon. Lyra began slicing a path open for them to retreat, the adrenaline pumping through her veins. It had been such a long time since she fought a battle like this!

But her thoughts were sliced in half as a sort of blur had blew around her, blowing away the branded members that attempted to hurt her. Just as she was to ask what was going on, the same blur had slammed her face, throwing her straight through the wall into the prison cells. The blur appeared again in front of her, finally revealing itself.



"Oh ... are you daddy's special girl?" Lyra quipped as she stood up from her hole in the ground, her torso aching with pain.
"Hehe ... cut it! I'm faster than you'll _*EVER*_ imagine! I'm faster than light! _Speed_!" the girl cackled with an incredibly childish voice. She seemed perhaps thirteen or so and dressed so ... _eww_.
"How can you be faster than speed if ... you _are_ speed?" Lyra burst her bubble like a balloon as she brushed herself off, keeping her eyes pinned on the girl. "Besides ... I didn't know they let children in to the Branded now. They really must be losing huh ..."

The girl began to growl with her fists clenched tight as her eyes peirced Lyra's skin. "_*IDIOT!*_ I'm 23!"

_What? _23? Older than Lyra herself? She _couldn't_ be serious."Oh come on! Honey if you was 23 I'd tell," Lyra sighed, brushing off the girl's claims before picking up her rose. "Anyways, a fight is destined. The writer of fate has chosen this, hasn't he? And the soppy cliche or whatever it is wasn't intended."

"I want to shove that rose down your throat _so_ bad! *Swift Release: The Angel's Light!*" Within _nanoseconds_ of her saying the last word, she appeared behind Lyra, swinging a weak punch. It smashed into Lyra's head, knocking her into the brick wall next to her hole. 

"_Great._ Why do I always have to fight the fast little girls?"

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 6: *Brynhildr, let her glory shine above all

 They soon ate before leaving the restauraunt. Tifa was starving from the battle, and had devoured most of her meal while Kazi ate barely anything. It was a sign of how much chakra they'd all used.

"Thanks for that, Charle-sama! I'm soo~ full!" Tifa beamed as she tapped her belly.
"Aye! Too good!" Happy added, as the group began to walk towards the waterfall training field.
"You're all welcome. But now ... for the next part, Tifa! We will be passing the waterfall, but not going to it. Instead, we'll be flying up to the floating temple of Edolas," Charle explained as they neared the waterfall which wasn't that far away.
"Yes ... the first part of your training was just seeing what you got. We think before learning the Soul Hunter technique, you should become "normal" with what would eventually be yours anyway," Kazi added.

Tifa was baffled yet again, but the same would follow.
"Wait ... mine anyway? Is this part of the whole Soul Hunter thing?"
"Yes. Each Soul Hunter receives one of the treasures of Edolas as a gift. It's usually after the training, but we wish to get you started with your treasure before learning the Soul Hunter technique."

Soon, they arrived at the waterfall where there seemed to be some Exceeds training here. Charle and Kazi gave a quick nod before flying off into the sky. "Happy! Fetch Ninyi!"
"Aye! Ninyi-chan, over here!" Happy called over to a much larger cat that was around the size of an elephant. It was sleeping on a building in the distance, but instantly flew over to Happy and Tifa when his name was called.


*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Finally ...!_

Soon, they found themselves outside Malberro with the gates just a kilometer or so ahead. Just before they went in, Lyra wanted to get one last thing set. She reached into her pouch, pulling out special headsets with a tiny silver dove on each that appeared to be a logo.

"The Silver Doves sent these headsets to me after I received the mission. Here, take one." Lyra handed one to each of them, before putting one on her own ear. "We will use this to keep in touch. Just tap the silver dove to turn it on and off. Now, I'll take the northern sector, while Date will take the south. Rika, you can take the east while Miho will cover the west. You should each find a group from the Silver Doves but ... we don't know what's gone on."

After her explanation, Lyra turned around, facing the dark clouds up ahead that let out no rain. "Radio eachother every five minutes just to be safe, okay?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Like she thought...

.Kei landed on the ground of the torn up battle field and frowned. People were dead and a cage was open, the scent of Koji and Thalia was there. And then the nasty smell of medicine. Kyo landed next to her and looked at the damage that was caused as Kei scout the area. The unais and sebons, among everything else was littered on the ground

"Did they do this?"Kyo asked as he examined the bodies

Kei didn't answer but she looked around, the smell of poison only covered up a certain scent. It didn't cover up Thalia, Koji, or the nasty medicine scent. Kei looked around and then at the ground where the grass was burnt. And Kei nose twinged...

Spider lilies??

Kei looked around and saw a flower petal, one red and really thin. She sniffed it and it was a spider lily and that is when Kei smiled. Durga growled in pleasure as he felt the girls anger.

_Child...You remember right...?_

_"She said she really love the valley spider liles."_

Kei held the petal close as she could hear Durga voice cooing her.

_Child...The scent of poision...The scent of flowers..._

Kei looked at the cage and expected it, there was no way to get out and their was only one way to get in. Kei checked the key hole and saw damage, so none of the wounded or killed could have done it. Kei grinned as she felt the creeping of Durga up her skin

Kyo turned around to see his sister expecting the cage but when she stopped he could feel something wrap around him. Squeezing him, as it came down to his ear and teased the ear lobe with something like sandpaper. He shook his head 

"Kei!"he called out and Kei jumped and soon the feeling of someone was gone

Kei turned around and smiled as she went over to her brother,"Did you find anything?"he asked

Kei shook her head,"Nothing...They are gone!"she growled,"The smell of poison covers it all."

Kyo growled, but he didn't see her sneak the red petal into her pants pocket nor did he see the crystal glow in her eyes.

"We should get moving...I am getting sick of staying in one place big bro."she smiled as she grabbed his arm and pulled him away from the poison atmosphere


----------



## Cjones (Jun 17, 2011)

_Kumogakure​_
"So...he's still decided not to talk?" A females voice echo's in a dark room. Nothing could hardly be seen, even the three figures inside were barely visible to the naked eye, only those with a keen sense of smell or doujutsu could see in this still darkness.

"Eh Azumo-senpai. It seems we may have to 'encourage' him a bit." A younger and more high pitched voice spoke out in the darkness belonging to none other than Mikako, when both were together it meant who ever there unlucky victim was, he was end for his own personal hell. Mikako reached out beside her and pulled a lever. A loud cranking sound began to echo out through the room and soon the uncomfortable silence was broken by a gasp of air.

They had a man tied up by his feet allowing the blood to rush toward his brain and were dunking him into a tub of water. "Tell us what it is there planning? Where is your commander?" Azumo spoke as she knelt down to the man's eye level. He was quiet at first, still catching his breath, but soon he began to hack and spit directly in her face. The darkness didn't allow any one to see, but Azumo smiled. She took pleasure in this kind of thing as she licked the spit off her face with tongue. 

"Your such a flirt...if you want it that way. Mikako." She called out to her younger counterpart who reacted accordingly by dragging in a coffin. Once it was appropriately placed, Mikako pulled out a dagger and held it to the man's midsection. 

"This is how is going to go big boy." Azumo said in a seductive tone. "She's going to cut every. single. inch. Of your skin off. Once that's done we're going to dunk you into this coffin filled with salt and closed the lid. We'll see just long you can hold out."   

Soon afterward the pair didn't speak again and the only sound was the continuing scream of a man who was at the mercy of the Devil's Lover and the Sadist's Companion. 

_Elsewhere_
In Kumogakure, we make our way to a rather lage building with double doors. On one side of the doors a sign reads _Men_ and on the other side reads _Women_. At the top of the building another signs reads _Konoha's Sauna's: A place of relaxation_. Then almost as fast as the wind a figure speeds through the line into the womans part of the sauna completely unotice by any.

Inside the sauna steam filled up the room emitting from the hot water from the other side of the wall. A foreign figure a it would seem man sat in the middle where almost all could see him. This same man used no such transformation technique to hide his appearance the only thing he had was a piece of cardboard with an eyehole cut out. Now their was only one man in Konoha who could come up with something this idiotic and that man was....Petero Gryphon.

"Ahhh yea that's right ruuub her back. Ah not to hard don't want to scare her away....yea that's it....now sniff her a little" Petero spoke out lusting over the women he saw in front of him. All of the woman heared this strange voice and turned to the perpratrator staring directly at him "AHHH it's a ma-."

"Uh...Uh...OH they spotted me."

"Commander Petero!" A man burst in from the outside sending the girl screaming out and Petero screaming with an "Ah!" as he held up his hands in a defensive matter.

"Urgent news Commander! You must come with me!"

*Miho -LT-*

Miho had the feeling that things weren't going to be easy on this mission and it wasn't because of the potential danger of it. How is one to depend on their comrades in arms if they were just as bad, if not worse, than the enemy themselves? There can be no teamwork or any type of union if they weren't willingly.

Miho simply tossed those thoughts to the back of her mind and ignored the other girls worlds. She was foolish obviously, but there was really no need to go back and forth with her. All that would accomplish would be escalating the situation even more and at the moment she had more important things to worry about, like how this girl Lyra seemed so familiar to her than some misguided fools opinion of her. The kunochi stood silent as they rode the beast of the Uchiha's toward their destination and listened as their self appointed 'leader' began to speak.

Simply nodding in agreement Miho took one of the nicely crafted dove headsets and placed inside her left ear. A habit she had since she'd been born, her right eye was covered so her ability to hear on that said was great than that on her left. Tapping the device twice to make sure it was working Miho wasted no time in jumping off the creature and heading off to sector she was said to go. Glancing up at the sky a she walked she could see the darkness of the clouds that cast a shade over the land.

It was almost haunting how dark the clouds could be, yet no water would fall from them. It was almost  as if the god's themselves wanted to cry for the people who inhabited this place and the land itself, but was unable to do so. To Miho this seemed as an ever growing calm before the storm. "Once I meet up with these Silver Dove...I'l need to make sure the rumor of the Yew tree is true."

*Miho*

It seemed the small group had more pursuers than just her. A pair, a boy and a girl, who Miho recognized were the Fuzen woman's kids appeared minutes after the explosion. Koji and his companions were joined by a very familiar looking girl, but before Miho could examine her they had sprinted off. Not wanting to fall behind the group Miho too began sprinting across the walls as she hid in the shadows so she wouldn't be so easily seen or detected. 

_"Locked up in a branded prison? How does a missing-nin end up there?"_ Miho wondered to herself as she kept on their trail. Things were weird, but Miho had no time to honestly worry about them as they posed no kind of danger to her objective at the moment. She was going to keep up with him and hopefully this would soon lead to Shinsosuke arriving.

She hoped.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 17, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji looked around from left to right as he and the rest of his Shouri teammates were surrounded as soon as they made it to the outside. Lyra was currently occupied holding off some kind of loli-speed demon chick. Thalia had been punched full of holes, Hotaru was a decent fighter with his oversized doll but decent wasn't good enough, and then their was himself. Koji had about 10% of his body which was not covered in burns and he had fourth degree burns on his legs. His face was still heavily burned as well, not as bad as it was but still his pretty face didn't look so pretty anymore at this point. His face was a later concern because at the moment their was a whole battalion swarming on the three of them, their only capable fighter inside and busy.

_Kukukukukukukuku_












"I'm not going to die here. If we have to fight our way through than so be it."Koji held one hand out balled into a fist and kept the other hand in an open palm position as he bent his knees ready for a fight. Branded troops approached them and began to encircle the three the situation looking grim. Koji touched the seal on the back of his neck trying to push his chakra into it to activate it. The seal began to spark a little before the charge gave out leaving smoke billowing from the back of Koji's neck. The enemy soldiers began to laugh at the futility of Koji's attack.

"Like completely nice move creeper. You're like totally shooting blanks. I was going to keep you alive for a little but now you've like totally ruined everything."Jesse stepped forward from the ground black lightning cackling around her. She was not in a playful mood and their was no way they could take her. Koji slumped his shoulders in defeat.

"Is this the best you have wicked little boy!?!?"A voice called out, Koji couldn't tell where it was coming from but he knew it. He knew who it was the minute that the menacing black cape of the man flapped in front of him. The minute he saw the man's long white hair he knew who it was. The minute he saw the black angel wing he knew who it was. 

"Sieferoth...."Koji's surprise was evident by the stunned look on his face and how he barely managed to say the man's name. It was a combination of fear and the unexpected that made his throat run dry. 

The One Winged Angel Sieferoth had finally decided to make his presence known and Koji didn't know what he was going to do.

"You're suppose to be a Kuraihoshi you worthless serpent. The problem you're having is that you are a star. Sieferoth rose his hand above his head as streaks and rivulets of visible heat began to gather in an orb above his head. The concentration of the heat in the area going to the one area began to make tiny flash fires start on the ground, this technique he was building was one of the strongest in the world. This was his power, the terror of the skies that would burn the world beneath it asunder.

"Their is no fire in your belly maggot. Stars need fire to burn Koji Kazama. I am the One Winged Angel, the terror from the skies, the one that will cleanse the holy land. One of the few that has the right to walk alongside the Prophets. I am Lucifer!! I am Sieferoth!!!"Sieferoth stretched out his wing dramatically as he brought his hand down 

*METEOR*

_*Fade To White*_


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 6: *Brynhildr, let her glory shine above all

The large cat didn't speak a word as he got on all-fours, giving a quick flap of his wings. It was like a signal for Tifa to hop on--- well, at least that's how she took it. She climbed up on to the yellow Exceed, clutching tight on to his fur. 

"*LET'S GO!!*" Happy cheered before flying off into the sky, heading after the tiny dots in the sky that must've been Charle & Kazi. Ninyi followed seconds after, flying a bit slower then Happy but at the price of carrying Tifa and being much larger. Afterall, it's pretty much a clich? that the smaller you are, the faster.

Within five minutes, they had all arrived at the large temple of Edolas. It was beautiful to say the least, with mother nature clearly showing her grasp on the marble stone fine-tuned with chakra layers. Tifa could feel the energy being released from the temple, which wasn't regular chakra. Perhaps that natural chakra thing that Sage's learn?

Tifa was tempted to ask where she was, despite how stupid a question that would be. It was a far cry from the image she had in her mind of a tiny wooden temple with a few boxes on the side. 

"This is ... just ... _wow_! I can't believe something like this would ... _would_ ...!" Tifa was so shocked by what her eyes told her that she almost refused to believe it. However, the Exceeds were quick to dispel her doubts.
"Exist? I know right!" Happy chimed in before they all entered the temple. It was a simple layout however--- there seemed to be a sort of display room used to show the engravings found around the temple, with a large golden door in the center. They came to the door, where Charle seemed to close her eyes for a few moments. "Now this is the cool part!"
"Go on Charle, we have your back," Kazi assured her, giving her the go-ahead to open the gate.

"Alright ... stand back guys. *Exceed Secret Technique: Arthemis!*"
*
Lyra Murasaki* 
_Trap

_This was getting annoying. Fast.

Pun intended? _Nah._

Lyra slowly got up from her dent in the wall, her legs wobbly and her mind fazed. 
"_Damn_ ... that hurt," she cursed as she cut her eye at the girl--- sorry, _woman_ who was giving a demonic smile to the botanist.
"Your ass hurting yet? Good. I like it when my targets suffer; _well_, ... who doesn't?!" the girl chuckled to her own 'joke' before placing her hands firmly on her hips--- something that Lyra should be doing right now!
"No! Just ... _no_!" Lyra was surprised at the baffled woman's pose, which angered her even more.
"*WHAT*! Oh fo- *FUCK IT*!" The girl clenched her fist tight, before swinging a punch that missed Lyra by what seemed like miles.

"_Huh?_"

"Swift Release: The Jury's Judgement!" she began alternating between fists, punching the air before she soon sped up into non-human speeds. Simply the pressure of the wind blasted Lyra through the wall, knocking her into a larger cell. Landing on her feet however, Lyra managed to keep her balance with the latest attack, and was ready to launch her counterattack. Standing up, she gave a sly smile to the woman who was stood on the other side of the hole.

"Going to stand there forever? Come on, you say you want to beat the shit out of me ...! Do it then!" Lyra taunted her as the woman's anger began to slowly build up like a filling jug.
"Shut it! Want me to punch your face in again _*BITCH*_!?" 
"Well if you are inviting it ...!"

That was it. The Branded female kicked the dirt on the ground before beginning to move at her un-human speeds. However, it was less than a second before there was a large explosion that saw the burned body of the woman slide across the floor to the feet of a smiling Lyra.

"See? This is what happens when speedy people think they're really speedy!" Lyra gave a mocking smile as she spoke, looking down at the enemy. She twirled the spider lily in her hand, with their brothers having been planted in the wall where she stood so that the woman would blast through when she tried to pass. Honestly ... were they this easy?

"Don't ... ignore me!" she cried as she struggled to get up. Even if she was fast, she seemed weak due to her young body and wouldn't be getting far after that explosion. She had serious burns on her body, and barely even managed to speak.
"Why not?"
"Because ... I ... I'm ... gonna ...!"
"Gonna what?"
"Enjoy this."

Lyra half-expected some epic moment to happen, but wasn't the slightest bit dissapointed when nothing happened. The womans simply planted her face in the ground as she seemed to be giving in to her wounds.

"Ah, on the floor. Not moving at all. Such an ironic death, don't ya think? Well if you was not moving in the sky then it would truly be hilarious but ... I can't be bothered to do that," Lyra mocked her one more time before taking out a purple sweet pea flower that Lyra would always give to her defeated victims. It meant 'Thank You for a lovely time', which was an honest opinion most of the time.

It was either that or spitting on their grave.

Lyra tossed the flower on the woman, before going on her way. She quickly made it to the main hall where she half-expected Koji, Thalia & Hotaru to be gone with just Lexi and a pile of dead bodies next to her. However, she was met with the complete opposite---

Lexi had de-summoned herself, while Koji seemed to be near a man with a single wing. He began to raise his hand above his head, which startled Lyra for a moment. Was he ... their saviour? Or was he just some overly-strong friend sent to kill them all? Those were the contrasting thoughts going through her mind right now. She could feel the heat that was surrounding him, instantly making her sweat. 

_What in the world ...?_


----------



## Olivia (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She noticed some girl Lyra was holding off, but she was glad Lyra could do that, Thalia was in no shape or condition to do so. She had barley any chakra, let alone could she barley stand as it was right now. However as they made their way out they were surrounded. Thalia was surprised, they had less time than she thought. She noticed Koji was ready to fight, but it may have been a bluff to even convince himself, she knew he was in no condition at all. He mustn't have much chakra as of now, and she knew he wasn't in any condition to fight.

However her fears became worse when the lightning user Jesse appeared from the circle that surrounded her. She knew she had wanted to kill them ever since she killed Jane, but seriously, this was horrible timing. She watched as Koji tried to preform a jutsu, but it failed. She knew that's what would happen if she were to try any jutsu at the moment. As it stood right now they were ultimately screwed.

However suddenly a black cape flowed in front of them. He started talking, but Thalia was taken off guard way to fast to listen to him. However she heard Koji say:

"Sieferoth...."

Was this man Sieferoth? She didn't bother to listen to their conversation, this had taken to her as a surprise. How did he find them? At any rate she was a bit relieved, they needed the help at the moment and as it stood they were about to lose, so she should be grateful that he was able to save them. Well, at least she assumed he was here to save them, why else would he show up? She noticed that he stretched out his wing, and as he did he said "Meteor", as well as brought his hand down. 

She stared in awe, wondering who this man was, and why he seemed so powerful? Was it because he was? No, there was something about him that gave off that vibe. She knew she'd be blitzed if she were to try to battle this guy, he was way to strong. She stood there, frozen by his presence, as he used his attack.


----------



## River Song (Jun 17, 2011)

*Hotaru*
Shit, they were cornered. He looked around the expanse; it was covered in branded ninja. Was Kora there, if she was they were screwed; Kora held back last time, he knew it. A girl stepped forward, was she one of the leaders like Kora, with Thalia and Koji injured like this they would all be killed or in Thalia?s case dismembered and left to rot. He slowly lowered Cheranu of his back, the bandages unravelling from around the puppet. The girl began to spark with a strange black energy. Hotaru crouched down, steadying his stance.

Suddenly a voice called out and Hotaru whipped his head round. The first thing he saw was a wing, and he thought Kora had been sent to finish them off but the wing was an eerie black and there was only one of them. The man flew down, his presence demanding respect. He began to converse with Koji, did they have a previous relationship. Then he remembered about the little details Koji had told him when they were torturing Karina. He said that peace craft maybe angry was this peacecraft.

The man raised his hand above his head and conjured what appeared to be a fire jutsu. The man called out his titles and finally his name, so he was not peacecraft.  Hotaru ducked under Cheranu as the man used his jutsu.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 17, 2011)

Date patted Reshiram's neck as he looked back at Lyra, nodding.  He looked down at the village and smirked.  Balls of flame, huge boulders, and cannon balls were flying up at them.  "Come on, Reshi.  Let's show 'em why you're the best!"  The dragon stopped it's forward flight and shot straight up into the air, above the clouds themselves.  He twirled and spun in air, dodging the projectiles with a strange fusion of grace, speed, and power.  Suddenly, the dragon shot down through the clouds, going into a wicked dive bomb.  As soon as he was a few feet above the trees he broke his descent, flying forward, heading toward the other side of Malberro.  He put on his Silver Dove radio and smirked back at Lyra.  "Never underestimate Reshiram.  He's a speed demon, through and through."  The dragon tucked in its wings and landed in a clearing 5 yards outside of Malberro.  "Alright, what next, 'leader?'"


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_The Liberation of Malberro!

_"Nice flying kid. But it seems you still don't listen," Lyra sighed as she hopped off the dragon, before beginning to walk towards the northern center which wasn't far from where they was now. "Head to the south." 
Leaving the group, Lyra walked on before eventually coming to an empty battleground. There were bodies littered across the street like rubbish, with some of them wearing distinctive black uniforms with white stripes and silver doves. 

She walked up to one of the deceased bodies--- a male with beach blonde curls and a long face. Firstly she felt his pulse: none. She then observed his outfit to confirm he was part of the Silver Doves, giving off a bad sign to her. 
"Seems like the poor fellas didn't get too far ... and of course we have to clean up," she sighed as she stood up, looking around the ghost town. "Hello? Is anyone there?"

"*HELP ME!*" A woman screamed as she ran up to Lyra, leaping for her. She caught on to her shirt, tears streaming down her face. "Help us please! They've locked us up just north of he-" 

Before she could continue, blood sprayed from her mouth as Lyra could see a flash of purple petals from behind. A wound like that couldn't be healed with just herbs, so Lyra laid her down before looking around. "Hello? Who's there?"

"Nothing much--- just me sweetie!"

"What the hell?"  Lyra looked to her right to see a woman with long blonde hair tied into a ponytail, with a purple top that showed off her midriff. Her skirt and fishnet everything seemed familiar to Lyra.

"Ino Yamanaka in case you haven't noticed yet," Ino smirked as she placed her hands on her hips, just like Lyra.

"Wait ... you're dead? Looks like the rumours weren't just rumours ..."

"I know ... sucks huh?" Nana smirked before giving a flick of her wrist, sending a flurry of senbon for Lyra. The girl didn't have time to react and was smashed into the wall. Just that single attack hurt like hell; Lyra wasn't looking forward to this.

_Meanwhile ..._

"A Konoha citizen? That's no fair ..." Near where Miho investigated Malberro, the echo of high-heels could be heard as long, blonde twin-tails flowed down a green jacket. The purple diamond on her forehead and hazel eyes were a giveaway. "The 5th Hokage taking on a chunin? I should be ashamed of myself!"

While Date was with Reshiram, a man with long, red hair tied in a neat ponytail slowly walked up to him, clutching his sword. "I'm sorry, I'm so sorry ..."

He came closer, hesitant to even take a step but forced to none-the-less. "I'm sorry son ... for this."

Finally, Rika was approached by a woman perhaps known for a single field of arts. Her distinctive red eyes and black pupil, as well as complimenting outfit were seen across thousands of paintings and told in dozens of stories. "Let's just hope you don't use genjutsu. I don't think a Yuuhi has ever been revived before ..."
*
Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 6: *Brynhildr, let her glory shine above all

Charle held out her paws as a golden sparkle of light began to dance around every tip. The tiny twinkles burst into a glow of light, releasing a feather-like orb of what seemed to be golden chakra into the air.
"Okay, get ready everyone!" Charle yelled as she got the others prepared for what was to come. The golden orb seemed to hover above Charle, before smashing into the gates. It then began mashing against the gates, attempting to penetrate them.

"Hey Happy ... what's going on?" Tifa whispered as she didn't want to interrupt Charle in any way.
"It's simple. This is the ritual required to enter the Temple of Edolas. You have to get past the guards first," He replied, keeping his eyes pinned on the glowing orb that cast shadows across them. While still hovering around the gates, the human statues with chinese lion-like heads began to twitch, with small bits of stone dropping to the ground. Tifa was freaked out by this, and was gobsmacked when they moved from their pedstals, each holding a spear.

"It's been a long time since I faced one of these ...!" Kazi chuckled to himself as he rubbed his paws together. Charle stood away from the statues, with the glowing light between them. The one of the right grabbed the orb and ate it, swallowing it with haste. 
"Does he just eat glowing orbs for breakfast or something ...?"
"*MOVE!*" Charle screamed as she flipped out of the way with Kazi. Happy & Tifa were of course the last to react, barely rolling to avoid the swing of their spear. 
"Happy! Your water is useless against them! Stand back!" Charle ordered as she did the same, knowing her earth wouldn't do much. It was up to Kazi at this point.
"Aye sir! Tifa-chan, you should stand back too!"

"No worries, there won't be a need to!" Kazi smirked as he held out his paws to the statues. "*Time Distortion: Parallel Universia!*" A bright light began to flicker around him as the statues seemed startled by the attack. 
"Feel the power! Feel the power of the master of time! Kazi the Exceed at your-"

"It failed."
"Is that even a real jutsu?"​
"Don't ask."​
"_Wha'!?_" Kazi looked at his paws which simply had small whispers of smoke flowing out. Looked like he really was rusty. The statues didn't waste any time, slamming Kazi into the gate before tossing him away with it's spear. Tifa quickly caught the Exceed, while Charle clapped her paws together.

"You fool Kazi!* Earth Release: Earth Wall!*" Four walls of earth arose around the four, securing them inside a sort of shield with even a ceiling. "Hopefully this should last until we figure out a plan!"
"Aye! Kazi-sama, you okay!?"
"Yeah ... just a little rusty! I've still got it!" He coughed before jumping out of Tifa's grasp.
"You don't look to goo-"
"*SHUT IT!*"


----------



## River Song (Jun 17, 2011)

*Rika*

Rika sat as the dragon done its fancy manoeuvres. She could feel the smugness radiating off Date as he boasted about his overgrown lizard. She decided that things were to... peaceful. Rika fed of confrontation, it was one of her passions You all are inconsiderate assholes you know, blind people don't know where bloody west is! Screw you all, I?m going to jump of here, see you around, Uchiha, Rose, Nameless fodder?  she said waving cheerfully at Miho. She back flipped of the dragon, clipping her earpiece. After the manoeuvres reshiram was only about ten feet away from the top of a tree, so after a short fall she grabbed onto a branch and swung down to rose. She tapped her earpiece ?Blind eye to Rose, can you read me??

She turned around, she heard that voice, but obviously she could see no-one. A Yuuhi she thought, could it be Kurenai. Kurenai had been her idol from a young age, she took a step back, the stench of death was bellowing of the woman.

Kurenai rushed through a few handseals ?Tree binding death!? How could a jonin not know about the blind eyes imperviousness to visual illusions thought Rika, as Kurenai appeared behind her.  Of course the blind eye would not have been around when the great Genjutsu master lived. Rika dodged the Kunai and grabbed Kurenai?s arm. Kurenai however quickly yanked it away. 

?I wonder why my Genjutsu didn?t work. Only a genjutsu master of my calibre would be able to break it. Maybe it?s your eyes of yours. But your eyes can only protect one of your senses, what about the other four??


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 17, 2011)

Date looked back to see a tall man with striking crimson hair pulled back into a neat ponytail.  Date immediately knew who this was.  His own idol.  He smirked calmly before standing and walking over to the man, stopping in front of him.  He shook his head, a smile on his face.  "Don't apologize, dad.  Now...  Instead of you always going easy on me...  I can have the real fight I've wanted for a while.  Plus...  As your son...  It's my job to send you back to the afterlife."  He had a wide smile on his face, but his eyes were sad.  His reunion with his father was...  well it wasn't under the terms he wanted.  He drew his sword and activated his Sharingan and his Ikite Iru Hagane.  "Okay, dad.  Show me what you've got."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 17, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/ Sieferoth Almiesy*
_The Angel's Might_​
_Kukukukukuku_

Koji opened his eyes his hands, his body, pretty much his entire physical form was still there. He wasn't burnt to a crisp and he wondered why until he looked up and saw that the red orb above him was still there in the sky if not just a little bit closer than it was before. Sweat prespirated from his brow half because of the giant ball of fire above them all and half because of Sieferoth himself. He had pulled back on his attack at the last second. It then occurred to Koji that Sieferoth had voices of his own in his head. Maybe they reminded him he wasn't allowed to kill Thalia or Koji.

"All of you listen very carefully. Above your head is a power that can wipe mountains off the face of the map. I will live and you will all die. I am going to walk out of this all of these brats in tow."  Sieferoth spoke with such charisma, such confidence, such conviction. His prescense commanded silence and respect of many. Even Jesse found herself more dumbstruck than usual by this man. Sieforth's Meteor was in the sky and could be seen from miles away. He flew in and announced his prescense to the strongest army in the world. A guy like that with this much power was not
to be trifled with.

"The girl stays and you can have the rest of them. She totally killed my little sister." Jesse regained her wits about her standing in protest of Sieferoth. The men behind her all cowered in fear. They knew who the man in front of them were. As Sieferoth was about to speak he was cut off.

"Like hell you can have her Electro Cunt. You'll go through me and I promise I'll bite you to death.

"My dear little Brother Kazama is not the only one you will have to fight to get to the girl. I will come down on you with the wrath of the heavens themselves. Let me put how you can understand it. Be obliterated or step aside so you can live to battle another day."If Koji was the bad cop Sieferoth was playing worse cop. Jesse wanted to protest but even she was smart enough to know she was dealing with someone above her pay grade. She motioned for her men to step aside but they already had long since stepped aside. Koji could feel rage bubbling up inside of him as he watched the Branded give in. It was stupid but it hurt his pride immensely.

"This is it!?!? You are just going to let us go no fight left in any of you because Big Bad Sieferoth showed up? Sparky I'm coming back here for you when I heal up. We'll settle this!!" Sieferoth shot Koji a "don't give me your bullshit" look which shut him up. Koji mumbled some stuff under his breath as he followed Sieferoth's lead.

---

*Uchiha Shinosuke
*
"Goodness gracious great balls of fire."


Shin could see the giant rock of molten hot lava in the sky, it seemed like everyone in all of Kumo could see the damn thing. It was an extreme powerplay on the part of the user of the technique. From what he could see their were a handful of chakras surrounded by a mass of other differing chakras. He sped up to Kei and Kyo who were ahead of him. Shin had been trying his best to be seen and not heard as this was there mission. He was the tag-along. At the same time though he knew the jutsu that being used, their was one man in the world with an attack like that. It was Lucifer, or rather the One Winged Angel, Sieferoth.

"Follow me you two and do not engage the enemy unless you absolutely have to. Something big is going down between the Branded and another strong chakra. I want to see what exactly is happening. Hurry!!" Shin didn't waste anytime as he blew by the kids in seconds at a pace they couldn't possibly keep up with. This situation was bigger than a few brats running away, one of the most powerful men in the world had launched his most powerful technique. Things were getting weird.


----------



## River Song (Jun 17, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He heard the speech,He shielded himself from an attack that never cameand he heard  Koji outburst  but what interested him was while the evil angel was on their side he had power. He walked behind Seiferoth , observing his wing. Unlike Kora’s which was her chakra split many times over, his seemed to be part of his anatomy.  They passed Jesse and he decided to take a chance. Seiferoth seemed to want him to be alive so hopefully he wouldn’t kill him for this. He turned towards Jesse who was dumb-struck. He lifted a long elegant finger up to stroke her chin. 

He addressed Seiferoth in a formal tone, he decided the man liked respect, so that is what he shall receive “M’lord, May I suggest something. This girl has brought harm to your ‘brother’ at this point I would say we should make an example of her and execute her but Koji-sama seems to want revenge. Perhaps I could ‘hold’ her for awhile while he recuperates. Afterwards Koji can have his way and I may harvest the remains.”


----------



## Cjones (Jun 17, 2011)

*Miho -LT-*

_An Icon​_
So far things seemed quiet, but not in a good way. Charred trees, decaying bodies, scorched earth just all around the stench of death was strong and very sicking. The feeling of doom and gloom had long passed over this land, all that was life was the feeling of despair and hopelessness from the scenery that Miho's eye could make out. She ran her hand through her hair, flipping as she walked and continued to look straight ahead. The land was very haunting as if anyone of these corpses could come alive and attack at any moment. 


"A Konoha citizen? That's not fair ..." Near where Miho investigated Malberro, the echo of high-heels could be heard as as this person, a woman, made her presence known. Miho turned around cautious to the new arrival. She was met with the image of  long, blonde twin-tails that flowed down a green jacket. The purple diamond on person's forehead and hazel eyes were a giveaway. "The 5th Hokage taking on a chunin? I should be ashamed of myself!"

The young kunochi of the hidden leaf didn't believe that the rumors were true, but here was the proof. A legendary figure to the shinobi world and the Hidden Leaf village, a woman during her time who's medical skills were unparalleled. Only recently has there been anyone to replicate her healing feats and then there were only two, the kunochi's Minori Fujibayashi and her student Edie Nanako. "This is an honor...as well as my displeasure to me an icon like yourself...Tsunade-sama." Miho said respectfully as she gave her own trade mark salute.

The elder kunochi of long pass simply smirked as she placed her hands around her waist. "This place is rather unfamiliar to me. Tell me, just how long have I been gone?" She questioned. "Over six-hundred years milady" Miho answered as her hand fell to the hilt of her blade. Tsunade face simply looked down in depression as she signed. "So kid from Konoha you intend to fight me? Not like you have much of a choice really. The 5th Hokage and Legendary Sannin fighting some punk kid? How I've been used." After speaking and before Miho could even act she vanished.

Miho looked down to see an approaching shadow and looked up to see her towering down on her, her heel arched high into the air. Once it connected to the ground it erupted as if a titan itself were breaking through the ground beneath. The earth underneath shattered and cracked, warped and heaved as the shock wave went well pass it's epicenter and bringing down part of a wall and some of the nearby forest with it. Miho had down all she could just to dodge the vicinity of the blast, but was caught in it's rocky after shock.

This was the legendary strength of Tsunade-hime. Miho looked straight ahead, just a mile away to see the swaying coat green coat of the legendary kunochi swaying in the air.

"Come on!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 17, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro hold the vampire by her scuff, she had the guts to not said a word about anything. Hakro did not give a darn as he punch her in the face. A card fell out of her pocket of her vampire custume. Hakro picked it up and read it. He let the girl go as he walked off. Then suddlenly everyone heard this high pitch giggle. Akina, Spike and Hakro took off to go towards the laughing that was hurting everyone's ears. Hakro, Akina and Hakro followed the sound as they left the place and ended up in front of a old ricky looking house. "Seem like another big horror or we are at Re l's home." "Atleast I don't smell smoke on you from smoking, besides we have to do this to be a part of horrorville." "In the morning I probly needed one by that time, sis. I don't really cared about my health."

Spike growled at his master not caring again for nothing again or acting like a jerk. Spike was starting to laugh to get the scense of humor going between Hakro's and Akina's relaship going again. They walked up to the front door and Hakro kicked it open. Spike jumped over his shoulders to attack whatever it was coming at them. Spike attack someone who was a skeleton. Akina runn she thought they went into their hooror house anyway as she took a left then ran up some stairs as she unsheaths two of her three swords.  Hakro watched her take off. Hakro growled at Spike to get off the skeleton. Spike did so as Hakro picked up the skeleton. It was only a tricked it was hooked to something heavy to make it swing down like that and felt like a person attacking them. Hakro turned into his wolf liked style as his fangs were showing and his regular showed in the candle light.

Akina was running as she ducked of the bats were coming at her as she felt a tap on her shoulder before she was almost stab by a sword made of bones. Akina clanged her sword with the sword that was not attacked to any arm. Akina ran through a door as the bone sword got stuck in the door. She made a circle with her body to feel or heard anything else that was following her. Hakro scaned his eyes all over the room as he felt something pushed him down the stairs but that did not stopping him or Spike as they just jumped down to the basement level of the house. Hakro was trying to scense what was going on as he felt the room was on fire and felt like in hell as all these sharp  smell hit him seeing these people spread and tacked to the wall. Spike growled as he was wondering what Akina was facing at the moment and how worst this night can get.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was shocked by multiple things at the moment. One was the intense heat, she knew if it came much closer she may be down for the count. Second was both Koji and Seiferoth defending her. She didn't really know Sieferoth, but from what she had seen, she wondered why someone like him would worship someone like her? She was weak, a ant compared to him, so why? And lastly, Jesse's easily made choice of standing aside. It didn't really fit her, a girl like her to just obey like that.

She followed behind Koji, wondering where they would go, until Hotaru did something stupid. She looked at him and wanted to yell, but couldn't find the strength to do so. So instead she simply said back:

"Hotaru, this isn't the time to be dealing with something like this. Plus she's the one that put Koji in this state in the first place, there's no way you could handle her. Plus I still need to be healed. Koji can have his rematch later when he's fully healed, no need to rush something like this. She's already letting us go, just deal with it and move on."

She then looked forward and looked at the one winged man. She was afraid to talk to him. She wasn't exactly sure why though. She wanted to say something but couldn't find the strength or the will inside herself to do so. Maybe she just needed to rest and get healed, that may make her mind less shaken.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kei smiled to herself but then the air changed and everything dropped. Kei and Kyo turned their head at the same time to see a bright light. The wind blew harshly at the new comer and Kei frowned when she got the scent though her nose. Kyo did also, the heart beat of one to many caught his ear. Kei grabbed on to his arm and Kyo looked down at his sister.

The winds were blowing but not in the direction they wanted it to go 

"Should we go?"Kei asked causing her brother to painfully roll his eyes and then looked behind him, Shin wasn't with them anymore and it seemed Kyo had lost one annoyance in his life

Kyo nodded his head,"If he knows we are here then we should..."

Kei released his arm and began to walk ahead, Kyo knew that they were sent on this mission for a reason. For what reason they didn't know or care, it was just another painful waste of their kind and it was getting draining. Kei seemed to be in a happier mood after she lost track of the poison smell a while back

Kei turned back around to her brother,"When we get home we should report the mission back to Lilith."she said

"Do we really have to?" Kyo asked, "You know what she said to us..."

"Angels don't tolerate failures..."Kei repeated the words like Lilith did that day when she gave them their first mission,"Since I am the team leader...That holds me responsible right?"

Kyo looked down, she knew what that meant. The lackies weren't the one getting punished it was the team leader, and the team leader in all of this was Kei. If Kei failed to return home with something than it was time for a punishment to bring her in that angels never fail

"Don't look like that.."Kei said her voice warm and smooth, Kyo looked up and saw her smiling face,"Its our job..."

Kyo nodded his head

"Yeah...I know..."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 17, 2011)

*Miho*

_Branded Prison​_
A giant looming ball of what looked to be pure fire loomed over the branded prison. This technique just by virtue of it's sheer size and how hot it could raise the temperature of the surrounding area, it had to be powerful. From what Miho could make out from a distance...another new arrival had came onto the scene a man she had never seen before, but he had a very intimidating appearance. The things that stood out the most about this man was his moonlight colored hair a look of pure flowing sliver which contrasted with a single midnight black wing.

Just who was this man?

"Whoever he is...he's leading Koji and those others to safety." A bunch of branded members were behind him, but they seemed far to intimidated to even move. Though who could blame them with a giant ball of fire looming over you, there's no telling how hot it must been being right underneath it if she could feel it from the distance she was at. Ever slowly stalking Miho watched from the shadows in order to remain undetected. Eventually she'd have to show herself just now was not the time. To many things were happening and she didn't want to get caught up in it at the moment.

Still more people kept showing up except the one person she was waiting on. He has to show up eventually or it was back into Kumogakure and then a search for Mikako and Azumo-senpai. There was no telling what their assignment was and she could only see herself as being a burden though her options were few right now.

"Where are you?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Branded...

Pathetic, ugly, vile, and mistakenly vile human beings. They should never be considered missing or anything related but the plain old run of the mild monsters that they have become. Kei growled as their scent clogged up her nose, they were the reason why Fuzen was getting a horrible name.

These missings
Low lives
Pathetic creatures

Kyo yawned, they had found themselves in quite a situation. Kei back up against his as they were surrounded with branded followers. Kei didn't flinch nor move, she was just waiting on the word and she would attack them. Rip out their throats with her own teeth and watched as they grasped for life

This had pleased Kei greatly the mental image of that was very pleasing to the mind...

"Kei...Make us a path..."Kyo said, his tone bored

Kei eyes slit like a cat and glowed bright sky blue as she straighten up,"With pleasure...."she said the tone of her voice made Kyo turn to look at her but she used spark to increase her speed

She jumped on the one in front of her and her fangs slammed down into his throat before the blood splattered from the tearing of his skin. Kei didn't release her hold and soon the sound of the fodder neck breaking echoed...Kei looked up to the see the others looking at her wide eyed..

"You know...It is a bad thing to not keep an eyes on the enemy."she purred and soon wires shot though each and every one of their hearts.

Kyo sighed as he brushed back his hair as the wires retracted as fast as they hit

"Fucking fodders...Kill one and there are two to take their place."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 17, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> As the party drone on as it was getting later in the night, he watch as Akina may it to the stage to sing one of the horror songs that he taught her. He thought she was pretty good. People started to Clap as he noticed something behind the stage. A beam came crashing down on the stage. Akina did a few handseals to make a wind current from her palms to make the beam up as Hakro ran up to the stage as he used his metal wolf claws to slash it. He destroyed it, some of the people thought it was jinxed for part of the party. Hakro howled for Spike to get his tail up here. "Party has really started for us or this small mission has." "We have to hurry to block off the people who just done that Hakro." They run backstage as to find whoever just done that.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana shook her head. "Well i guess if i need your help then i'll ask for it. l guess i might not be able to take them down but i'll try. l just need to master my powers then i wont be useless and i guess become what Kiri wanted me to become" she said. She sensed someone was gewtting closer infact in the building but she wondered who though she got the feeling it was for her. She sighed. Her and her brother always were. "It seems someone is coming this way." she said.

*Darius*

Darius thought what they could do. Violet clasped her hands. "I would love to commit a little mischief as this place seems so dull. Don't get me wrong l love peace but too much is boring. A little fight and chaos here and there would be fun. Nothing serois juast fun." she said. Darius nodded.
"Well maybe we could convince the Kage here to give us a mission or a sibl;ing spar?" he looked at Akina smiling. He wanted to see what her brother could do.

*Solidad*

Solidad walked in hearing a growling at her. She was ready if they decided to fight her. She would not take an attack lightly. She might even kill the poor thing but oh well. The world worked that way. Prey or predetor. She was definatly not a prey she did tthe killing as far as she was concerened. She kept looking around the Hospital trying to sense the source of the power though ready to fight. She was bored so a fight might lighten her up.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

They made little to no work on the fodder that took their path...

Kei covered from mouth to chest with blood, Kyo came to her and grabbed the victim shirt and rubbed Kei mouth clean. At first she complained a bit over the extra attention but then she stopped and looked at her brother. She murdered a man in cold blood and he did not flinch to it.

He moved the fabric to her lips and she shook it away, she smiled her eyes still cat slit

"Make up..."she said,"I always wanted lip stick!"

Kyo smiled and she didn't understand why,"Its called to much of a good thing.."he said as he moved the fabric lightly over her lips,"To much will make you look like an over price hooker and to less make you seem like an underage school girl."

Kei smiled,"Thank you..."Kei said as he tossed the fabric away

He turned to her in a confuse way,"Why you saying that?"he asked

Kei looked down her bright blue eyes were in nice contrast of her shiny bloody lips. She looked down and then back up at her brother. Even though she looked like this he still accepted her. Even though she was almost not human, he still accepted her and she guessed that he got that when he came over and placed his hand on her head

"No matter what you do...You are still my sis."he said,"Aosuki and Fennikksu have a long bloody history and future. And I accept that as another part of life."

Kei looked up at him and Kyo gave her a warm smile,"Aye...Don't give me that look and lets keep moving."

Kei nodded her head and grabbed her brother arm...So peaceful it was


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 17, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"I have your back when you need it. I know you are not weak nor perfect. You have to let go is that you are not a weapon to kiri. I know you still think it, but you have to let it go sometime when you are living in another village and still be proud of your village and country. This persom may be after you, because you showed off a intersting power that could turn on either side of a coin." Hakro was serious and thought he gave away Vincent secret of his running away from kiri, he needed to come out sometime. Spike howled again to inform Hakro, to Spike if the women attacks first or she just here to talk. Spike's fur was on edge as he showed his wgte fangs off a wolf. Spike attack not like a normal wolf would do. To him she was a treat. Hakro was wondering if Spike can handle her on his own grounds for now or not get too hurt from this person who is coming here at the moment.

*Akina Ezel*

"You can go to the kage and get a mission, but what now a sibling spars sounds more fun or causing mischeif. I want to see what your sister could really do. We don't know where they are at the moment or maybe we do." Peguasa walks up to them he looked at them before speaking. "You can find them at the hospital, I think a unknow visitor is looking for them, what the wolves had spoken." Akina thought that was the evil sorce of charka came from that direction, could that mean her friends were truly evil to begin with or it is there charka just dark to begin with. How could that be when these was her only friends to begin with, as Violet said before the truth hurts more and easy to see more clearly. She waited for Darius or Violet to say something else as she petted her winged horse.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"There..."

Kei called out and Kyo quickly stopped what he was doing and turned in to that direction. Kei followed suit but her brother lead as they jumped on a tree branch and began to sat. It was all too true, their leader was here alright but with a certain group of people that Kei wanted to see dead.

Kyo placed his hand on her shoulder, causing her to look at him.

He shook his head,"If that was his strength a few minutes ago then I wouldn't expect no less from him."Kyo said as he stood and placed his back on the tree...

What was he up to? Kyo frowned as he watched the group walk almost a shameful walk. Kei looked down and saw Koji, his face looked badly burned. She turned away from him and there was Hotaru and Thalia along with them. She didn't say anything nor did she have to. Kyo understood the conflicting emotions that she was having

"...Kei.."he called out to her causing her to look at him,"We are angels."

Kei nodded her head her eyes taking in every detail of the surrounding and the way everything smell. The poison still lingered but not as badly...

"I know..."she said

"I know all to well."


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 6: *Brynhildr, let her glory shine above all

Tifa realised they was in shit. Deep, deep shit. They were currently inside an earth dome that could break any second thanks to the two ancient stone-guards trying to slaughter them. With Charle & Happy's earth and water being useless against them, their only hope was Kazi who was too old to perhaps even perform a simple clone jutsu.

"Come on Kazi-sama! We need your help! You was fine earlier!" Happy cried as he gave Kazi a pat on the back.
"It's going to break any second now!" Charle yelled as she tried her best to keep the crumbling wall up.
"But I-"
"_Kazi!_"

Loud screams were heard as the statue fired a large blast of chakra at point blank range through shoving his hand through the hole. It smashed open the dome, sending each of them flying across the room. Charle had smashed into the concrete, knocking her unconscious while Kazi seemed to have a safe landing.
"Shit! _Charle?_ *CHARLE!?*" Kazi yelled for his wife but there was no reply. "Happy, get her!"
"Aye aye!" Happy dashed straight for Charle, flying at full speed across the room. However, one of the statues grabbed Happy's wing despite the speed, yanking him down to the ground before holding him up like a peice of meat. 

It was then Tifa realised she needed to do something. With Charle unconscious, Happy captured & Kazi not quite having his stuff ready yet, she had to hold them off for as long as she could, and try get Happy back.

_Alright Happy ... give me a second!_
She sprinted forward, clenching her fist tight to smash the statue to peices. It let out a sharp roar as she approached him, swinging her fist before slamming it into his chest. However, it only caused his chest to crumble a little before forming back to normal. 
"What the h-!?" Tifa was smacked into a nearby pillar, leaving her slumped against the ground. Blood trickled down her chin as she tried to get back up. However, the one holding holding his spear to the Exceed's throat was set to slice Happy's throat, while the other began walking towards Tifa. 

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Crystal legend vs a Botanist_












Brushing off her clothes, Lyra had the same thought in her head. She was going to have to fight this woman, either way. Her elder in the use of poison ... it would be a painful battle. 
"I'm sorry I have to fight you but ... come on! At least make it enjoyable!" Ino taunted as she flicked her creamy blonde locks over her shoulder. Lyra remembered her as a Yamanaka--- at least that's what the legends said. But if she was a Yamanaka, meaning she used soul-altering techniques ... would she be able to fight at her fullest? Perhaps an advantage of this battle, and something the summoner hadn't realised.

"Guys? Are you all okay? Looks like I've run into one of the revived," Lyra spoke over her Silver Dove earpeice in hopes of perhaps getting backup. But before she could even listen to the answer, Ino had already sprinted up to her, swinging a spinning kick. Lyra's taijutsu was pathetic, but her agility would at least help her here. She swiftly cartwheeled back with a single hand, using the other to toss a poison dart straight for Ino's face. It smashed into her cheek, knocking her back. 

"Don't be so sure. I'm not even living ... poison doesn't affect me," Ino ripped out the flower, snapping it in half. "I can't even feel pain ..."
"Lovely story, but I can just dismember you then!"
"Go on then," Ino smirked as she performed a series of backflips, tossing a flurry of senbon as she did. Lyra whipped out her rose and deflected them, before beginning to sprint towards Ino. 

"Don't think this'll be so easy! Your poison is outdated!" Lyra cartwheeled as she approached her, before flipping on to her shoulders. However, Ino was swift to react and simply tossed her in the air, before grabbing her head between her legs. 
"*Dance of the Ivy!*" Ino twisted her body, before smashing Lyra into the ground--- head first.

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2011)

*Koji Kazama/Sieferoth Almiesy*

Sieferoth looked down at Hotaru with a scowl. The boy had the gall to approach him and was trying to kiss up to him in an attempt to gain another oversized doll. Koji could see Sieferoth's disgust written all over his face, he was looking at Hotaru much the same way he looked at Koji. It was a weird experience for Koji to see someone else on the receiving end of Sieferoth's hatred. Koji looked at Sieferoth as his hand drifted to his sword he stepped forward in front of Hotaru shooting Sieferoth a look that begged the question "what the fuck" are you doing. As what seemed like a combustable situation was about to get worse Thalia spoke up.

"Hotaru, this isn't the time to be dealing with something like this. Plus she's the one that put Koji in this state in the first place, there's no way you could handle her. Plus I still need to be healed. Koji can have his rematch later when he's fully healed, no need to rush something like this. She's already letting us go, just deal with it and move on."

Sieferoth removed his hand from the hilt of his sword, the six foot nodachi known as Masamune would have to cut through Hotaru another day. Sieferoth stood there and rotated his neck, cracking it menacingly as he didn't turn his gaze from Hotaru. 

"Do not delude yourself puppeteer the only reason you are alive is because you are useful to the girl and that abomination." He pointed at Koji as he referred to him as an abomination. That was the way he always spoke of Koji and it warmed Koji's heart knowing their was someone that hated him at such a fundamental level.

"You killed a Mugenshi clanswoman and turned her into one of your toys. That girl was like a sister to me... Everytime I see you I want to cleave you in half with my sword. I could do it so easily and so fast. In the blink of the eye."

"Enough of this! Where are we going? I'm not leaving Kumokagure until I can get another crack at that witch or I know Lyra made it out alright. Koji had to pipe in he was sick of listening to someone else threatening Hotaru. It was his job and he needed to state what they all must have known.

"I left that child there on purpose. Maybe they will let her walk, maybe they will not. The point is you're not in any position to worry about anyone." Sieferoth proceeded to lead them to another part of the mountain ridge. Night was falling on them so it would be harder to spot them on the ridge.

"Puppet boy go ahead and heal these two I will set up a perimeter. We will discuss things after when you are in better condition. I saw you fight that girl Lady Thalia. She was stronger than you but you used your skills as one of the blessed. I just wanted to say you are growing up into a fine kunoichi." With that Sieferoth took to the skies in order to guard the perimeter as Hotaru began to heal Koji and Thalia.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"Interesting..."

Kyo purred at the sight of what was really going on, Kei was awstrucken but confused none the less. So Thalia was the apple of Sieferoth eye it was an interesting turn out indeed that almost made her want to puke up her left kidney and throw it at him. Kyo watched as the man continued on with his, 'i hate Koji' lecture. 

But in the end he smiled until he heard the name that made him cringe a bit. Lyra was here!? Where was she!? Kyo almost wanted to take off but Kei quickly shook her head to that, she smiled and told him if anything happened to Lyra it would be her walking home safely. And that made him smile

_They are there...Kill them..._

Durga began to talk and it annoyed the hell out of Kei, she was warned that Durga was a very dangerous weapon known to corrupt men and women of all kind until someone killed them. And the only reason they gave Durga to Kei was to break the sweet girl habit she had, because the world wasn't sweet. Kei could feel Durga wrapping itself around her arm

_"It won't take long...A couple of maulings and all of them will be dead...Especially that snake boy."_Durga purred Kei looked down at the claw which had personified itself as a dragon in her eyes and her eyes only

The dragon was blue and his eyes were the same color as hers. The scales were nice and cold despite the warm temperatures. He looked at her and she looked away, he almost smiled before curling back into the claw

_"You'll give into me one day...i'll be waiting~"_

"Kei..."Kyo called out causing her to jump a bit, he looked at her seriously before placing a hand on hr head,"I need your ful attention."

"Of course."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sieferoth*

Sieferoth Almiesy is a ninja of world reknown, very plainly he is one of the strongest men on the entire planet. Scouring the skies with his one wing he is a fallen angel from the heavens themselves. He has been able to survive in this world for so long and through so much because of the otherworldly power he possesses.

*Rururururururruru*

They whisper in his air, his allies,the source of his power. This man flies through the sky a cut above all other manner of man for he is a Kuraihoshi. A dark star of righteousness that burns bright. He looks down at the ground beneath him, the people below looking like ants. Slowly he begins to descend not too far from where Thalia,Koji, and Hotaru are. A smile is on his face because he knows what he is about to set in motion. He lands in front of a girl with blue hair and blue eyes, as well as a boy with similar features except his eyes are red. These children are Kei and Kyo Aosuki, children of the Fuzenkage, as well as the task force in charge of finding a particular group of missing nins.

"Well well well what do we have here? Does it look like the children I so hastily anointed as the future of the Fuzen Angels? And where is your idiot uncle? Never mind it is neither here nor there. I'll let you salvage your assignment. The missing ninja were apprehended by the Branded but I was able to extradite them. The orders are for you to kill all of them except the girl."

---

*Koji Kazama*

"So that very friendly guy without the obvious chip on his shoulder or messiah complex is my 'older' Brother Sieferoth. He speaks so glowingly of me can't you tell how proud he is of me."Koji swiped at the air in frustration. Sieferoth had a way of making him feel inadequate and this time wasn't any different. Sieferoth had told Koji he kept losing fights because his resolve was weak, there was no "fire in his belly" so to speak. Hotaru walked over and proceeded to get to work on Koji and Thalia. Koji wasn't even that bad off at this point anymore. His face still looked like hamburger meat on one side, his clothes were still in complete tatters, but the silver lining was his chakra. He had more than a decent amount left since he really didn't use all that much of it fighting Jesse. 

"I still can't use that counterfeit seal that creepy ass pink-haired guy gave me. I think the damn thing is broken, I should have just gotten a stack of cash like you."He pointed to Thalia when he said the word you. 

_Kukukukukukuku_

"Hotaru hurry it up. We're about to have some guests."


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo and Kei landed on the ground and smiled at their old leader, Kei looked at the ground and then back at him. Her cat slit eyes shined so brightly that even in the dark anyone could see. Kyo growled a bit but then he smirked and Kei did the same, this man didn't know who they was and it wasn't his fault

"Why not the girl?"Kei asked,"As an angel we kill all missings and break anyone who dare help them."

"Or as it said in our contract....No one is special."Kyo said

Kei looked up and down at Sieferoth before turning around and placing her back against he tree. Kyo yawned and sighed as he sat down and waited for Koji and the others to heal, they were in the mood for a good fighting and plus they would do their job but not because he told them to it was because they put their pride into it.

"Now we will do it how we do it and make sure they heal."Kyo said

Kei looked at Sieferoth,"And all of them will die...Remember, you took the pledge. Man, woman, or child, those who abandon Fuzen grace shall face punishment of a graceful kind." Kei repeated the motto word for word,"Everyone who dared to leave or threaten Fuzen..."

"Will die.."

"Simple as that."


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki 
*_You know when trouble just follows you?_

Lyra couldn't help but breathe a sigh of relief as this guy took his leave, taking the three with him. 
_Thank fuck for that. Now I can get the hell out of he-_










​
"Like where do you think you're going?" the girl called out to Lyra. She knew the girl was talking to Lyra. Who else was here? Just her. Standing there. In a Branded cloak with the hood still on.
"Oh *COME ON!* Just let me go for fuck's sake!" Lyra groaned as she let the girl know of her fustration.
"Bitch please. Your friends like totally butchered my sister, Jane. Well, remember my name girl! It'll be the last you hear!" the crowd began cheering her name which appeared to be 'Jesse' before taking out their weapons. However, she seemed to dissapprove of that. 
"No guys, stand down. I'll handle her. If I can't get total revenge on that Thalia slut, then I can get total revenge on this one!" the men nodded, before heading out of the room to perhaps survey the area.

Lyra sighed. There was no getting out of this. She had no choice but to defeat this one if she wanted to go. But she had to get it over quickly, especially before the twins arrive. Lyra was sure her floral scent had already given her away, but there was always the chance they never even got near the prison.
"Alright, fine. Can we just get this over with quickly?" Lyra sighed, turning to Jesse.
"Of course! I planned that from the motherfucking start!" she bellowed before flicking her wrist, sending a violent roar of black lightning from above Lyra. Wait---_ black lightning_? Was she serious!? Lyra began carthweeling to the side to avoid the attack, before tossing an explosive spider lily straight for Jesse. The girl simply swayed her arms around, creating jolts of lightning which deflected the attack. 

"Black lightning? How exactly did you get that?" Lyra asked with curiosity as she prepared herself for the next attack.
"Does that matter!?" Jesse took out a string of kunai before tossing them all in thet air. Black lightning cackled around them as she launched them straight for Lyra.
"Yes it does! You could've sucked balls for it for all I know!" Lyra gave one last remark before beginning to deflect the projectiles with her own kunai. However, the lightning charged through it passed to her own weapon, electrocuting her. Lyra was sent tumbling into the wall behind her, much to Jesse's delight.

"_Sucked balls?_ Aha. Keep talking girl," Jesse smiled as she flipped through a series of seals, before appearing right next to Lyra. She had her fist clenched, charged with her signature lightning. Lyra just managed to roll out of the way, with the technique demolishing the wall she was slumped against just seconds ago. As Lyra recovered from her roll, she launched a few white lavenders for the girl. Jesse quickly electrocuted the flowers, leaving burnt remains next to her feet. 

"F-Flowers? Are you like serious? _OMG!_"

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 6: *Brynhildr, let her glory shine above all











​She charged forward, her will strong and defined. Tifa had no choice in the matter. It was either try your best or lose it all, and at least with this option she could show off what she's got. As Tifa charged her fist was a swift uppercut, the statue got into a defensive position with his spear while the other clutched tighter on to Happy.

"*T-TIFA-CHAN!* What are you doing!?" Happy cried as he tried to break free from the man's iron grasp. He tried tugging at him, but it was no use. The pain from his wing was too much. It felt like it was going to _tear._ Tifa simply ignored Happy's cries, instead launching her attack but to no avail. The statue deflected her fist with a flick of his spear, before shoving it towards her stomach. 

She managed to avoid it by barely a centimeter, before smashing her fist into it's face. This time however, the lion-headed statue's cheek had been torn off, exposing the glowing blue liquid inside. Was it chakra?
_Is someone controlling these things?_ she thought as she skidded away from the statue. Trying to figure out her next move, the statues had an idea of theirs. Now, the second one was pressing his sharp spear against Happy's neck, causing a small trickle of blood to slide down his blue fur. Happy bit his lip in pain as Tifa became enraged.

"*GET OFF HIM!!*" she charged straight for the statue, before appearing behind it with a flash. Within just seconds of setting off she had already pounded her fist into it's back, but didn't stop there. Another, and another, and then another fist smashed through it! Her fists echoed eachother as they pounded relentlessly into the statue, before eventually smashing it into smithereens. Happy was released, but he was panicking at the tiny cut on his neck. 

"Get back Happy! You need t-" Tifa tried to get Happy out of the way but she was stopped by the sharp pain in her chest. She looked down at the silver spear shoved through her chest, puncturing a lung. She could barely breathe, and was now at the mercy of the statue. It held her into the sky, staked on the spear like a marshmellow before flicking her off. Her limp, lifeless body smashed into the pillar next to a shocked Kazi, who couldn't believe what he'd just saw.

"*TIFA-CHAAN! KAZI-SAMA DO SOMETHING!*" 

"*Time ... Reverse!*" Kazi held out his paws as the same orb from before appeared. Happy, the statues, Tifa, the shaking of the bell: it had all stopped. A glowing sort of nebula swirled around them, before beginning to spin around in a whirlwind. Tifa's body was reversed, sending her back to just before she got stabbed. Kazi then kept one paw locked on Tifa, while holding out another. 
"*T-Time Traverse!*" While everyone was still frozen, the statue crumbled away into dust as Kazi had sped up time by perhaps even thousands of years. After finishing, time had gone back to normal but Kazi had collapsed on the ground.

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Botanists_










​
Lyra was smashed into the ground, with Ino elegantly landing next to her. 
"Oh yeah! That's a wrap!" Ino danced around, proud of her succesful battle even in the afterlife. However, Lyra wasn't done there. 

Blood was splattered over the floor, with it trickling down her head. Her face was heavily bruised, and hurt like hell. However, she wasn't about to just lose to a botanist. _No fucking way._
"I'm not done yet! No I'm not fucking done!" Lyra ripped off her pouch before tossing it into the air. A good hundred or so flowers of different colours and sizes jumped out, with them falling down to Lyra. "*Karen Shikisai!*" 

Lyra began her simple move of tossing flowers straight towards the enemy. As each flower landed on her she dashed it at Ino with incredible speed and accuracy. The Konoha shinobi didn't anticipate the attack at all, and was surprised when she saw the array of colours heading straight for her. 
"Eat it yourself!" Ino spun around, aiming to toss a bomb at Lyra but was cut off by the flower darts smashing into her shoulder. Caught off guard, the rest followed after before pumelling her against the wall. Lyra finished off with the last dose, smashing straight into Ino. A large burst of dust flooded the area as the girl caught her pouch and her breath.

"Is that all?" Lyra was surprised when she heard the coughs of Ino. The dust had cleared, revealing a heavily injured but still walking Ino. Lyra didn't expect her to be dead (well she already is) but she expected the girl to be unable to move. The lethal cocktail of poisons that Lyra had just impaled her with would be enough to kill a thousand elephants and more.

"No ... that's not all!" Lyra reached into her pouch and pulled out a red spider lily with a string of explosive tags attached on the end. She then tossed the deadly explosion straight for Ino. The walking-zombie blinked for a moment before colliding with the explosion, knocking her body back again.

_Was she finished now!?_


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sieferoth*

"Do not patronize me with talks of the pledge. Are you going to disobey a direct order from Lucifer? You are not the leaders of the village yet hatchlings. I say the girl lives and that is that you don't need to know why."Sieferoth was starting to get angry with the children as they were being insubordinate to their superior. They were not acting like good little soldiers which was getting on Sieferoth's nerves. He commanded respect, that's just how he was. It was time to play a little bit of hardball.

"Do you think Lilith would like to hear how disrespectful you two are being right now? You talk about knowing the pledge but do you know who was instrumental in creating the organization you work for. I am not a man who needs to spout off about his accomplishments children. But I feel like you forget who you are dealing with from time to time. I don't want to be angry with you. If anything I have been more than fair. Kei..." Sieferoth walked over to her and patted her on the top of the head. It was done in a similar matter to the way Koji use to do it.

"Did your brother tell you that he fought side by side with Koji not too long ago. He just let him walk away and didn't even bother to try to capture him. The boy who broke your heart is right there over this ridge. He stood this close to your brother and he sat there listening to him lie about me. Kyo...He turned to Kyo and put his hand on his head as well. Sieferoth did it in a fatherly manner but at the same time he towered over Kyo.

"I am not angry with you. I do not want you to turn on each other I want you to stand together. We are all Angels of Fuzen. We need to be able to trust each other. As my subordinates you have to trust my orders. So no more questions. The girl is to be brought back to Fuzen and the others. Well I trust you two to dispatch of the rest of them."


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"...He..He already told me that."Kei said 

He didn't understand but it was a threat, no matter which way he looked at it. Sieferoth was threatening them and in all truth it was scary.The way he towered over was threatening and it was apparent in Kei eyes that she did not want to push the limit any further. And if they did they would be in hell of trouble when they got home.

Kyo looked down, his eyes turned blue and he sighed...He moved away from his hand and so did Kei

"Of course.."Kyo said,"Leader..."he almost struggled to get that out of his mouth...

Kei looked at Koji and then sighed. She would have to do this wither or not Sieferoth was right here or not. Kyo looked at Kei and shook his head. They didn't mess with weak prey it was unbecoming of them it was either stronger than them or the same level.

"When they are ready...I take much pride in fighting a stronger opponent."Kei said before turning away from Koji and looking up at Sieferoth

"Please allow me and my brother have pride in that."Kei said


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 6: *Brynhildr, let her glory shine above all

Finally after all that, the group found themselves inside the core of the Edolas temple. Charle & Kazi had been healed by Tifa, and now they were set to carry on. Once they walked through the last set of doors, Tifa was greeted by a truly marvellous sight.

Golden boxes each with their own engravings and pedestals were neatly laid out in the circular room. There was six in total, with a statue behind each of them. These statues varied: one was of a beautiful woman while one appeared to be of a pirate. Charle however led them to one with a statue of a sort of tall woman with horns riding a horse. She had a lance in her hand that was ignited. It lit up the the gold box below it, casting a beautiful reflection of light.

"This Tifa ... is Brynhildr. The legendary being of fire that guards Valhalla. At least, that's what the legends say. However, we want you to have this ..." Charle placed her paw neatly on the seal, causing the chest to slowly open. Inside was a beautiful axe or hammer of sorts that Tifa fell in love with already. But was it really going to be hers?



"This is Byrnhildr's Axe. Such a beauty, isn't it?" Kazi smiled as he motioned for Tifa to take it. "Go on!"
"Alright ... I'll try be careful!" Tifa took a deep breath before reaching inside the chest for the axe. She grabbed the handle tight, before beginning to lift it. She got it a few centimeters before having to let go. Sweating, she took deep breaths as her face was red. "That's ... heavy!"

"Haha, yes. Brynhildr's Axe isn't to be used by the weak ...! Try again, but put all your strength into it," Charle smirked as she waited for Tifa to attempt it again. 
"Aye! Be careful thought Tifa-chan! You could break your back!"
"Yeah, I'll try," Tifa chuckled before reaching for the axe again. She managed to lift it up properly this time, but she was struggling to stop it from dropping to the ground. "It's ... can't you turn the weight ... off!?"
"If you are able to cut through the stone statue you can hold this Tifa. You have to have super-human strength to hold this, and that is what you have."
"You'll be training with this before we move on to the Soul Hunter technique. You ready?"

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Battle ...!

_The two carried on with their battle, with Jesse aiming to fight hand-to-hand. Swinging punches and kicks charged with deadly black lightning, Lyra couldn't help but feel like she was dancing on thin ice.
"Come on! What's wrong hunny?" Jesse taunted as she sent a flying kick for Lyra's head. Her heel smashed into Lyra's face, smashing her down to the ground while electrocuting her. "I love it. I like totally love it! You're pathetic!"
"Shut your face! Your voice is annoying!" Lyra yelled as she recovered from the attack, brushing the blood off her mouth. "You sound like some cheesy _slut!_"

"What did you call me?" Oops. Lyra snapped something.

"Didn't you hear me?"

"What. Did. You. Call. Me?"

"S.L.U.T equals: SLUT!" 

Lyra mocked her before anticipating her reaction. Jesse dashed for Lyra at super-human speeds, before swinging her fist for Lyra. However, the girl knew this would happen and had prepared. She had just faced a speedster earlier and knew how to deal with them. Lyra backflipped out the way, leaving two spider lillies on the ground. She quickly flipped away from the scene, leaving an explosion for Jesse. 

"How about that?"

"Like not good enough!" 

Jesse appeared just below Lyra before she could even land. She grabbed the girl's ankle, before beginning to spin her around like a lasso, smashing her into pillars before tossing her towards the wall. Lyra slammed into it like ragdoll, before slumping down against the wall. 

"That ... hurt ..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sieferoth*

Sieferoth nodded as Kei asked to wait for the missings to heal.

"I am a Mugenshi Knight, I understand your pride. I would not approach them until they were healed either. It's good that you two have that kind of honorable streak in you because the people you are fighting do not. Koji may be Mugenshi too but all he has gotten is our bloodlust with none of our pride. Sieferoth leaned against a rock with his arms crossed and eyes closed. He looked pretty cool with his cape flapping in the wind.

"Kei Aosuki..."Sieferoth called out to her with an upward inflection as if he were asking a question. 

"I have killed many people in my lifetime. Some were innocent people who did not deserve to be slain by me. People with family and loved ones that cared deeply about them only to have their precious person killed by me. I have even had to kill people I have called Brother, Sister, friend, or lover. The reason I tell you this is because I question your resolve when it comes to Koji Kazama. I just want to remind you that he is not innocent. His sins far outweigh any love his cold black heart managed to muster for you. You quoted the pledge to me. Remember it and your claw will strike true.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

She looked down and then back up, she did love Koji. And if anything she still loved him, just like her mother with Takashi. But she knew that she couldn't repeat the same cycle that her mother repeated Takashi. The lonely nights, the false hope that he would return. Everything that her mother suffered though and which is slowly killing her, she would never repeat it.

Never

Kei turned to Sierferoth,"I will not tell a lie to you, leader."Kei said as she placed her hand on her heart,"I do love Koji Kazama and I would be lying to you if I told you not even in the deepest part of my heart I want him to return."

"But he left me and as a Fennikksu...I will kill him."Kei said,"Not my brother, not my mother, nor any other angel that dares to touch him. It will be my claws that strike him down and I swear to the Gods above that if I ever find out that someone other than myself has harmed Koji Kazama...I will personally see to it that you die. Even if it just a fools dream, you dare get in my way and I'll rip you to shreads. Koji is mines and mines alone!"

Kyo watched as his sister growled at Sieferoth for even thinking about having someone else touch Koji that wasn't her. It was a Fennikksus trait that if you loved someone it was only you that will kill that person. No one else, if anything Kyo felt the same way. Even if she did seemed to be troubled by loving him, Koji was hers and that all that mattered.

Kei eyes widen,"*That* will be my warning to all angels that opposes me."she growled before turning back around

"And I dare anyone to try me..."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 18, 2011)

*Ikuto,Shana and Marta Arc*

*Chapter 1: Searching for Truth*

Ikuto Uchiha had packed everything necessary for the trip he had ahead. A few weeks ago, he'd had been attacked by three men covered in silver plated armor and sliver plated masks. He had been pondering on such events for quite some time now. He had been attacked several times, by random people all wanting this so called Soul of Azure. Why? Yes this sword had been written in history and had been wielded by countless of people, none Uchiha, though and all had mastered this swords darkness or light, none had reached it's neutral state. In which the blade leaves itself open for the user....

Ikuto pondered on the words of the men that attacked him. The mention that wouldn't allow the sword to go against its true nature and now, he had received a map to the location of their base. Ikuto's been foolish, he knew this would obviously lead him to a trap, Marta sat next to him on the bed with her legs crossed and Shana was helping him pack scrolls, ninja tools, and just about everything necessary for this long adventure.

The young blonde hair girl that sat next to the boy who was packing had told him.

"I don't know weather to call you brave or stupid, you really intend to charge into the enemy camp just to know the truth behind the Azure." She said with a bored expression. Ikuto didn't bother to answer with just gave her the answer she knew he was gonna give.

"Shana, you don't have any objections? He gonna kill himself if he goes!"

Shana tapped her shoulder with a huge smile crossing her lips. And with confident she said.

"He won't be alone, we're going with him~!" She said rather teasingly though every word that came out was as serious as Ikuto is now.

Marta did not say anything, surely she won't let Ikuto dive straight into danger without the basic knowledge of what's going on. 

"I didn't want you guys to come I can handle this on my own."

"Ikuto you've been in Fuzen for months and now you come back just to go away again. No, I'm not just gonna let you wonder the world alone. I'll be with you all the way."

Ikuto couldn't help but smile at his sister, she was always kind at heart, yet extremely annoying at times. 

Ikuto hand had zipped the small backpack and he had mounted it onto his back, along with Marta and Shana who were already prepared for their trip. Ikuto had decided to say his last good-byes.

He headed towards the Academy...

Slightly opening a door that directed itself to a class room where Ikuto's father and mother were teaching a class

Seirun Uchiha Ikuto's Father:



And Senae Uchiha Ikuto's Mother:



"Mother, Father. Could I speak to you two for a moment?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 18, 2011)

*Hotaru*


That pitiful old bastard. If it was Koji or Thalia, Sieferoth would of been able to see their contempt a mile way but with Hotaru not even a muscle changed in his monotone scowl as he thought of various ways to disembowel him. He knew he couldn?t, that man was like a god among people. Due to being a primarily medical ninja Hotaru had decent instincts. The purpose of a medic was of course not to get hit. His instincts were now screaming at him to get the hell away from the one-winged man.
He followed, slinking behind to walk with Koji He could tell the man haed him but why.If the mugensi were proud warriors why did they need emotional ties. Their pride was damage enough to their capabilities but now they seem to have a bond between the clan, pitiful. People are tolls you get used to it or life is a bitch, simple as that.

Once ordered he began to heal Koji ?lie down? he said as he took Koji?s  shirt off. The burns had healed but under them had been bruises. Bruises of course meaning that some blood vessels have broke. This is usually healed by your body using coagulation, creating a temporary clot to stop more blood from escaping. The blood then proceeds to seep into the tissue causing swelling. Something that Koji seemed to have allot of. 

Soon a natural bacteria you body creates is going to absorb the blood in the tissue, that bacteria gives of chemicals that give the bruise a yellowish colour. All Hotaru could do was speed up the process with a bit of chakra. Hotaru then proceeded to realign Koji?s ribs with chakra strings  and heal them. The good thing about chakra strings was they were similar to a chakra scalpel; there is no need to open up the patient?s body. 

He then moved to Thalia, she had to gaping holes in her body. Hotaru had however prepared for this, glancing to see that Sieferoth was gone Hotaru sighed. First he healed the bones and muscles in Thalia?s leg. Then He corrected her ribcage, once again using chakra strings. He pulled out a small canister, Inside it was a small gloop of body tissue, Karina?s to be exact. He had excavated her corpse for all usable tissue once he had killed her. Using a scalpel he cut out just enough to fi in Thalia?s wounds. He slotted the pieces of flesh in, Feeling like a child with one of stupid games when you had to fit the shape in the correct hole. The flesh however lay there un responsive. He spoke up to Thalia as he channelled medical chakra into her

?This is ?donor? tissue, I?m currently starting a chakra flow between you and the alien flesh. Slowly you?re cells will start to take over the dead cells in Karina?s flesh making it your own.? He took out a piece of thread and sowed the flesh to Thalia?s, so it was secure. It would be about a day until the process is complete.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 18, 2011)

*Ikuto, Shana, Marta, Seirun and Sanae Arc*

*Chapter 1: Searching for Truth Part II*

"I see..."  

Said Ikuto's father with a frown clearly visible from his features, her mother had been sitting on the outside bench in front of Ikuto, her head down as her hair covered her eyes. Ikuto had explained all that had happened to him while he was away. 

A large amount of guilt had run towards them, they weren't responsible parent and felt guilty for letting their child linger in such problem, yet he said that he had resolved all of it alone. Which made their heart sunk into a bottomless pit of darkness, he never once went to them for guidance, yet Seirun Uchiha felt proud that his son managed without his help, he lifted his head and said.

"Ikuto... You've grown form the little kid that was always in his room stuck on his books all day. To a powerful ninja that stands before me today. You and your sister had made me proud, but... You can't expect me to say yes to all of this..."

"Ikuto.... I'm sorry, but I can't allow you to go into such a dangerous quest! You're my son... and I- I can't..."

Her head lifted from and her eyes were watery, she felt a large pain for lack of responsibly towards his son. She continued.

"I can't just loose you! I just can't!"

Ikuto eyes dimmed in sadness, yet a smile crossed his lips. And their parent saw this. Ikuto turned and said:

"Mom, Dad--"

"Go."

Seirun said with a serious look on his face. He soon patted his shoulder and repeated

"Go. I won't stop you. Just because I don't want too doesn't mean I can stop you. So go."

His mother stood and turned Ikuto, placing her hand on his cheek with a smile she said.

"Just... come back alive."

She hold him and soon returned to the class room. Ikuto looked at his hand, opening and closing, opening and closing... As if to grab something, something missing...

Ikuto soon clenched it and turned towards the others. Who stood with a smile clearly crossed around their features. Marta he hands behind her back, her cute-like smile plastered on her face.

Shana hand on her waist, head rather tilted and a smile was clearly on her face. Ikuto smiled as well and headed towards the entrance. Of to continued their journey...


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2011)

*Miho* 

_By Branded Prison _​
That man who had saved Koji and his friends, that mysterious man who's presence had a very chilling effect had suddenly left. Miho didn't have time to look, but whatever it was that caught his attention "Let it keep his attention." Miho thought as she began to move again. The injured party was just below her and with the somewhat incapacitated Miho saw this as good as a time as any to finally show herself. Though she had to quick before that man came back.

_"I should have brought Mikako or Azumo-sensei with me...or both."_ She thought with the worse possible outcome in her mind. Two injured people and their healer she wasn't to worried about that intimidating figure that saved them was a whole other story. He was powerful, very powerful, and Miho would rather not have to worry about getting on his bad side. Though she was here now and she had to act, a voice in the back of her mind reminding her of who she was and telling her not to worry. There was still one person she was banking on.

"Koji!" Miho yelled as she descended to the grow below her, landing with a loud thud causing a good amount of debris to fly up and a dust cloud to form as the cloak she wore flared him from the wind underneath. "I see they've done a number one you." She spoke trying to act a little surprised at his condition. "This is were you've been the entire time?" She said with a hint of annoyance in her voice. 

_"Just need to stick close."_

*Miho -LT-*

The young kunochi of Konogakure found herself on the ground, gasping for breath. Her opponent was a woman, but no ordinary woman as she appeared before with with the sound of clicking high heels. This woman was an icon in the hidden leaf village and a legendary figure throughout the shinobi world. 

The legendary Sannin and Godaime Hokage: Tsunade-hime herself. It was easy to see how this fight was turning out. A winded Miho knelt on one knee on the ground as the elder kunochi stood before her without a single scratch. This here is what one would call "domination" and it was a very high combination of "skill" and "concentration" for another fighter to completely overwhelm an other. Though the skill gap between the two was already there and it was just showing more prominently throughout the fight.

She was a Hokage while Miho, while beyond confident her in abilities, was no fool she was just pushing on the level of a chunin.

"Guys? Are you all okay? Looks like I've run into one of the revived."

Miho heard there teams "leader" voice come in over their headsets. Miho placed her finger up against the silver object as she began to radio back. "I've got the same problem, I've ran into an icon. Over." She said with a heavy breathe as she brought herself back to her feet. The fight hadn't been going on that long and already she was this tired. "Haven't they taught in you anything the in the academy? Never take your eyes off the enemy!" Tsunade yelled as she charged at the young girl.












The first swing, Miho flanked left, the titian like strength she held meet the ground, utterly destroying it. Miho planted both hands on her coming in with a side ways slash. Tsunade ducked and unfolded her hand into one finger uppercutting Miho with it and sending her headband flying off. With memories of the place flooding into her mind, Tsunade brought up her one finger and with a 'flick' Miho was sent careening across the ground like a rag doll and then into a tree.

"Her strength makes no sense." Miho thought to herself as she went to check the growing bruise on her forward. Tsunade simply smirked began brought her up hands to form hand seals. There would be a cold day in hell before Miho let that happened, legendary or not, the girl rocketed herself off the ground and in that small opening for hand seals she exploited taking Tsunade completely by surprise as she was force to part her hands in order to block. The older kunochi counterattacked with a punch, Miho used every ounce of energy in her body just to move her head before she knocked off. 

Miho then found knee in he stomach, her mouth gaped opening as all the air in her body was expelled and then was hit with a spin kick sending her right back to where they started, but Miho had a plan this time. As she was sailing through the air the young warrior gave a flick of her wrist, chakra strings could be seen and she had attached them to one of the many nearby boulders around, thanks to the great Tsunade herself and it smashed directly into the back of her hand sending her staggering to the ground as she rocked shattered on impact.

Miho didn't know how'll long she'd last, but this fight was to test her mantle. A shinobi who's power far exceeded her own didn't matter, she was confident and would find someway to win.

"I shan't die here."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at Koji, a bit annoyed.

"Hey we just ran into the guy, I don't know him. He has connections with my mom, that doesn't mean I know him. Plus, I can't control what the guy wants to give, isn't my fault he decided to give you something like that."

She turned her head away from him and then laid down onto the ground, waiting for Hotaru to start healing her. She noticed her healed her legs first, which she didn't mind, she could have a whole in her heart all day and no be bothered by it. However it did bother her when he stopped healing her legs, they felt fine for the most part, however he put something in her chest and it was---strange to say the least. She didn't like the feel of it and it was unnecessary, she could live without it. 

After he was done healing her chest he explained how her cells would replace the dead cells, but she didn't care. She sat up and said:

"Thanks, but this will happen to me again. So all that needs to be healed is the skin, nothing bad will happen to me if there's a hole in my heart the rest of my life. I can live without the extra stuff that you put in me, but besides that, thanks."

She looked at Koji as she sighed saying:

"What should we do now? Wait for Seiferoth to come back? I now if we try to leave he'll come back and stop us anyways, and we're safe as of now. So what should we do, what's the plan that we're trying to accomplish here in Kumo?"

*[Thalia/LT]*

She pounded her fist into the wall, there was absolutely nothing she could do. She was trapped, trapped like a animal. She couldn't move at all as well. The small confinement area was just to damn small. It was dark as well. She knew if she tried blowing the place up she'd blow herself up, it was to small for her to dodge, and she'd end up destroying herself. It was dark, and lonely, she didn't want to live in this place for a eternity, but at the moment she had no choice but to accept it.

She was starving at this point, hadn't had food for quite a while, didn't have any idea how long she'd been in here for. Days, weeks? She couldn't figure out, but she knew that it'd been an incredibly long time. Also if all of this wasn't bad enough it was cold, so cold. She was stripped of most of her clothes, and she was freezing, it must of been snowing outside. She shivered, but it didn't help at all. She couldn't hear anything, except when they occasionally opened a slit, letting in a intense amount of light, or maybe her eyes were just so adjusted to the darkness that it seemed like that, who knows. But when they opened those slits she could hear the partying of men, who all sounded like they were in a drunk heaven. Although every time they opened those slits they take out a giant stick with a sharp knife at the end, and just stabbed Thalia with it, three times. Every time they did Thalia made a noise, this confirming she was still alive.

She had tried to call for help before, but as it stood, no one could hear here, or everyone ignored her. She had no idea who these people were, or why they captured her, but all she knew was that she wanted to die. She hated being immortal, made her survive things like this. She didn't want this, she just wanted to let go. Tears rolled down her face as she couldn't take it anymore, she wanted to be set free, but there was no way how she could be. She sat there, waiting, waiting for nothing.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 18, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*

The four of them walked in silence for some time, making their way down the road, while an uneasy feeling crept up on Anael. She didn't mention it for some time, the being watched feeling--she didn't want to upset the lady they were escorting, and she was sure if she'd noticed it, Ikuto had noticed as well, and he'd be prepared and ready to act if something happened, but it had gotten to the point where it was unbearable, and she had to say _something_, when the choice was taken out of her hands.

Anael knew that this area was full of bandits, but they were close enough still to the village for the group that attacked them to be starved rather than ferocious, made desperate with hunger rather than the pure joy of bloodlust. It was only a group of three underfed looking boys who couldn't be that far out of adolescence: older than Anael, but weaker by far. Instantly, she knew that her promise to Ikuto not to use deadly force in the woman's sight wouldn't need to be upheld--she doubted that she could have taken a blade to these sad petty thieves anyway. It wouldn't have been right.

Two came for her and the lady, at the front of the line, and one hurtled himself at Ikuto, a distraction. Anael doubted that the lady's butler was a trained soldier, and she made sure to keep herself between both him & the lady as she guarded against the two who approached her. They rushed, and she dropped to the ground, catching one in the legs with a sweeping kick, and as he went down, the other grappled with her, his fist caught in her hand, her free one seeking the pressure point at the base of his neck, as they met in a stand still. 


*Anael Yoshida ; Mission with Len*

Keeping watch was lonely and quiet, but Anael didn't really mind. She liked time to think to herself, not worried about appearances or image in front of this near-stranger she was assigned on a mission with. Sipping a little from the thermos of soup he'd given her, she studied the sky overhead, a picture of nonchalance while her other senses were on high alert, waiting for something to betray itself in the forest.

But there was nothing, to her disappointment. She shrugged a little, bored, and when the night was halfway gone, she woke Len from his slumber to take his turn with a brief, yawned goodnight, and crawled into her warm blankets with no little relief.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She cringed, she was suffering from withdrawal of anything. Light, warmth, food, anything. Thalia screamed out in agony. She couldn't take it any more. She banged her head on the wall in front of her that contained her. She hated this, she hated this so much. She felt like she was going to be sick, and would have probably been, if she had eaten anything in a while, which she hadn't. 

However suddenly, a bright light enveloped her, as she saw a figure above her. But it was just to hard to see with this amount of light. She was picked up and thrown to the ground, and then nothing. It took a few minutes for her eyes to adjust to the light, and when she did she saw a brick container, and a group of men near the container. She looked down at her self and noticed she was only in rags, with blood dripping down, off her limbs, onto the snowy ground. 

She then took a moment to look around herself. She was in a snowy field, with green pines surrounding them. She had no idea where she was, but she also had no idea what their intentions were. They didn't seem like those Jashinists at least, it seemed they wanted something else, so she was at least glad about that. But what? What could they possibly want from her, she had no idea what she had to offer. However they all stood there, silent, as they watched her, not moving a inch.


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 7: *The Burning Hammer

 Tifa now found herself standing opposite Charle. While the young girl was weilding the heavy axe of Brynhildr, Charle held a simple metal staff. The two were set to duel, with Tifa hopefully learning to get the hang of this.

"Alright, do you two understand what's going to happen? Kenjutsu and taijutsu only. No ninjutsu, genjutsu or anything like that, understand?" Kazi explained as him and Happy floated above the two in the sky. There were in a large field surrounded with flowers and lush grass complimented with trees.

"Yeah I got it," Tifa nodded as her lips shaped into a smile. Charle gave a twirl of her staff before taking a comfortable stance.
"Me too!"

"_Aye!_ On the marks of three ... two ... one ...!"
"*GO!*" 

The two dashed for eachother, each with their weapons tightly gripped. Charle gave a light swing of her staff, with Tifa barely deflecting the attack with her slow swing. This thing was heavy, and it was taking the energy out of her just _walking_ with it. Charle didn't leave any chances though: the exceed slammed her staff down on Tifa, knocking her to the ground.

"You'll have to do better than that Tifa. Come on! I thought you was good with weapons?" Charle cocked her head to the side as she waited for the young chunin to get up.

"Kazi-sama ... that sounded a bit di-"
"*YOU'RE JUST DIRTY MINDED!*"
"Sorry sorry!" Happy cowered at Kazi's presence, covering his eyes in fear. Meanwhile, Tifa struggled to even lift the axe back up as it was wedged in the ground.

"It's so ... _heavy!_" she huffed as she heaved at the weapon, trying to lift it. Eventually she managed to hold it up, but her hands were shaking. "Alright, I got this!"

"Have you really?" Charle chuckled before sprinting towards Tifa again. She swung a low swoop of her staff, with Tifa jumping to dodge. Due to the axe being so heavy, it came crashing down on Charle with incredible speed. The exceed only managed to protect against the attack with a swift movement of her staff. The two fought to overpower eachother, with the axe digging into the steel that Charle's staff was made of.

"You know that weapon of yours has more tricks then just being an odd weapon ...!" 
"_Like?_"
"Slide your thumb across the seal."

As the two struggled in a battle over dominance, Tifa did what Charle said and slid her finger down the seal. The weapon suddenly ignited, with the sharp end of the axe covered in flames. Tifa was amazed at what this weapon could do, and soo found herself overpowering Charle due to the heat conducting through the metal. The exceed jumped back, impressed.

"Now, try fighting against me with that! And go serious!"

*Lyra Murasaki*
Plan

Slumped against the wall, Lyra thought of her choices as Jesse slowly began to walk towards her. The girl was fast and had incredibly strong ninjutsu, with her taijutsu being at least better than her own. Perhaps if Lyra was to simply lead her off then catch her off guard with a poison dart? Would that work?

In this situation, there was no harm in trying.

"Oh come on! We aren't like done yet, are we?" Jesse taunted Lyra as she walked towards Lyra, swaying her hips like a goddess.
"Dunno ... you going to be working your street corner tonight?" Lyra's plan was to get her pissed. To get her so angry that she would lunge at her, then Lyra could get a shot with at least _Flowering Gunner_.
"Aha ...! Whatever. I'm not affected by your mind games," Jesse growled before charging up a ball of black lightning in her hand. "Besides, there's no running for you. Looks like I can help with my depression over Jane's death now."
"Well maybe one day you and Jane could suck dick together in heaven! Like be ... slutty buddies! Yay!"

The Branded girl clenched her fists with anger, before letting out a cry of war as she charged for Lyra. Appearing to her left, she aimed to pummel her electrifying fist into the botanist's face. However, Lyra quickly backflipped away from the attack, before tossing a poison dart straight for Jesse's face. She quickly disposed of it before sprinting after Lyra again.

"Flowers ain't gonna work honey!" she yelled before swinging another punch for Lyra. Being near a wall, there was no way she could dodge this so she had to counter it. Lyra barely managed to catch Jesse's fist before pinning it against her chest. 
"But this will!" Lyra headbutted Jesse, before kicking her to the ground.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She tried to stand up, but as she did she noticed more wounds on her body that was previously covered up when she was sitting. Her body ached but she didn't mind at all actually. Standing up with a bit of trouble she coughed, and blood come out of her mouth. It was so warm compared to the freezing air and the freezing ground. She looked back down at the red snow underneath her, and then managed to focus her eyes back on the men in front of her. She wondered once again who those people were. Her vision started to get blurry however, and she fell back down, but they didn't move in the slightest. Just watched her.

She pushed herself back onto her knees, and managed to get herself off the ground again. She didn't know where she was or why she was acting this way. One of the men finally spoke.

_*"It seems the poison is finally starting to work, although she seems to be resisting it."*_

She had no idea what he meant? They poisoned her? The only opportunities they could have done that was when they stabbed her. So those weapons must of been laced with poison.

"Normally someone can't take one drop of that poison and survive, although she's been surviving this plus all the stab wounds we've delivered on her. So I guess the rumors are true---"

Thalia managed to breath out:

"Wait---what are you talking about? Rumors? What---rumors."

"The rumors that you can't die of course."

Thalia continued to breath heavily as she looked at them. Her vision getting blurrier and blurrier. 

"What do you suppose we do with her? We should probably see how a victim reacts to the poison if they can survive through it."

_*"No matter, it will pass through her eventually. It was meant as a poison that stops your heart flow, but seeing as that won't kill her, it'll just give her dizziness and nauseousness until it passes through. Although there is one thing I've wanted to test."*_

The man talking approached the ragged Thalia as his hand sparked. She looked wide eyed, somehow knowing that this would be bad.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

They watched as the medic did his thing and the people surrounding Thalia and Koji were watching them. Kei didn't like it one bit. One bit of it was just as disgusting as the last but she knew better than to question her leader. Her head would be rolling faster than she could blink. But in all truth that would been better than stomaching this shit...

Kyo could feel her rage and placed his hand on her shoulder.

Kyo looked at her and she looked down, there was no reason to get upset. All their anger and frustration will be let out eventually. Sieferoth was their leader, yes that was true. But did he control them, he didn't. They would play good little angels until they really had to play rough.

Kei stood straight as she looked at the guards

"Are they done yet?"Kei asked

Kyo rolled his eyes, they couldn't run even if they tried to. He had set up a little something to make sure they didn't. He laid out some wires that was hard enough to keep them at bay for a minute and a minute is all they need. And then everything would be over...

Kei silently sat down as her brother folded his arm and continued to stare at the guards. Did they know why Thalia was so important? Or were they a bunch a cluessless idiots like him in Kei? Kyo growled at what was not being told and he did not like being the dog of the organization

Kei turned her head as she felt her brother rage building, but he smiled when she smiled

"I am alright..."Kyo said as Kei got up,"Just got some thoughts running though."

"Same..."Kei said as she turned her back on the men,"Lots of them.."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 18, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Spike was looking around for a escape out the basement. Hakro growled at Spike to find a way or find out that the basement was larger than what they thought. Hakro felt something wrap around his ankles as he unsheath his sword and slash whatever grab him. Spike slashed the vines that was blood already on them with his claws. Hakro use his taijutsu to bust open the door slaming it behind him as the plant with bloody vines follows in persuit as it rip the hinges off the diir as it escapes. Hakro looked behind him aas this massive pretty flower with vines with blood on it chases Hakro and Spike. Hakro was not going to put up with this. He did a few handseals as he did lighting falcon bomb to set the flower and vines on fire. He watched it burned and open it would burn down the rest of the house as well.

Meanwhile Akina turned around the hall way with the two swords in hand as she was wondering where she was going in this horror house. She ran up another flight of stairs as she felt the floor shift. She thought something else was coming towards her as she switches out obe of her swords to the third sword she had with the wind element in it. She stood stand as she heard anything at the moment. Hakro ran up the stairs with Spike to find Akina to get the hell out of here for the fire that was spreading. Hakro found Akina as they run upward to the ver top of the building till they got on the roof. As they heard explosions and a bunch of screaming coming from inside. Akina, Hakro nor Spike could do anything at the moment as they jumped to the ground to get away from the flames themselves.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 18, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta and Shana Arc

Chapter 1: Searching for the Truth Part III*

The moon shined brightly upon this night... Ikuto and the other were setting up camp... Avoiding Branded territory. They had been traveling for three days already, taking safe paths towards the fields. Long and high roads, keeping themselves amongst the shadows and in the safe zone. 

They finished and were sitting around the warm camp fire. Ikuto took the card that was sent to him and read it once more, out loud he repeated.

_"He who had been chosen, shall you look for the truth, travel to the Plains of Despair, and meet with the very thing that you want to destroy. The cult, of that which you hold most powerful. The Azure Cult! My sir, if thou wish to foresee the truth, thou shalt find it here, and be pleased on the answer! You shalt meet, those you met before, and shalt not quiver, tested you will be. And then the truth shall reveal!" _

A silence had surrounded the camp after hearing this rather strange words. Ikuto returned his had towards his pouch and slipped the card inside it, while holding the scroll next to it and opening it. 

I showed the Map that lead to the Plains of Disaster. It was a boat ride from the 'Edge of the World' Were the gates to Marta's home lied in wait for them. Ikuto was not heading towards the world this time.

"A rather strange card. We should be alerted."

"That's obvious, but how are we suppose to get there. The ports are filled with Branded ships and the island is located north from the Edge of the World. It would take days to reach there by foot."

Ikuto eyes glued to the paper her said.

"We're stealing the Branded ship. That's how we're gonna reach the Island."

"What!? Are you insane!? Did you forget what that man did to you already!?"

"He's at Kumo or Iwa. The Edge of the World I far away from those villages. We just need to be sneaky"

"You think is that easy!? You--"

"Shut up, already Marta. Just go along with what Ikuto has in mind."

"Aren't you worried? He's gonna killed himself!"

"You worry too much. Ikuto knows what he's doing."

"Why can you be a little more--"

" I trust Ikuto" Said Shana with a smile

It became quiet soon they were sleeping the night away to gain their strength for the rest of the trip.

------
*
Ikuto Uchiha LT*

They were attacked by three men, about his age. Yet Ikuto saw that their strength couldn't match Anael's who's weaker. They couldn't even bother to match his strength, Ikuto's stance didn't much change from what it was. Neutral and calm, hand in pockets and a dull look that obviously showed un interest and boredom. Ikuto was met with the boy swinging a fist towards his, which he dodged easily, raising his knee and forcing his body to the air. 

His knee met with the man's skull, Ikuto did not hold back which made the boy to be sent flying back with force. The boy managed to get up to his feet and rush to Ikuto once more. Ikuto eyes dimmed, still he had not activated his sharingan. He didn't need it for this fight. The boy how throw fist and kick toward Ikuto and he had dodged them all. Ikuto pulled on of his hands out of his pockets, preparing it for the combo he was about to execute.

As soon as Ikuto saw an opening, he had kneed the man on the stomach, pounded the under side of his chin, kicked his face in a 180, and finally pounded him straight on the middle of his face sending him hurling towards a tree. 

His eyes had moved and Anael who is in a stand still with the other, he quickly rushed towards her and elbowed the boy she was tussling with on the neck send him rolling on the ground. 

"You ok?"


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 19, 2011)

*{ReiMei Mayonaka ~Konoha~}* 

"That mission was so odd... Who would be so obsessive over something like symmetry? I know in Doaism we are supposed to acheive harmony and balance but that was just ridiculous."  ReiMei was still caught off guard at the request of the lady. "She was pretty cute though. I think she liked me by the way she blushed when I said if she has any trouble contact me." ReiMei as usual was walking paying no attention to his surroundings. "I even made a nice amount of Ryo. This should last a while." ReiMei stopped and looked at the sky daydreaming "I was so excited to meet her I even went out and got new clothes. I wonder will I ever run into her again? Who knows maybe she lives in Fuzengakure or something." ReiMei started to walk down the street again still not paying attention to where he was going.


*{Makoto Uzumaki ~Konoha~} *

As Makoto was marveling at the city of Konoha he bumped into a strange guy. He looked out of place his hair was pure white and his eyes a very light gray color, with skin a pale white color.  As Mokoto was about to tell this guy off he noticed his clothes were civilian clothes but something caught his eye as soon as he saw it. It was a Konoha Headband wrapped loosely around his neck gleaming in the sun. He totally knocked this guy off of his feet. "Could he really be a ninja from this village? He was so easily knocked down. And his appearance is so unassuming, he looks wealthy and pampered not like a ninja."


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 7: *The Burning Hammer

Tifa nodded at Charle's request before swinging the hammer behind her. The flames burned brightly, with tiny sparks flickering around. It didn't look like a deadly weapon of a legend, but rather a beautiful fireworks display. Tifa couldn't help but momentarily get lost in it's dazzling light.

"Don't lose focus!" Charle barked as she appeared in front of Tifa, jabbing her staff forwards. She managed to use it to whip Tifa around her, tossing her into the sky. The young kunoichi was quick to recover however, and replied by lifting the blazing hammer above her head. Charle watched her with a smile, standing in a stance to anticipate her attack.

"*The Roar ... of Brynhildr!*" Tifa had just made up a new name on the spot, but it was worth it. Her hands became ignited in flames, a sign of her Twin Lion Fists. The fire spread to the hammer; within seconds, a large shell of fire encased it, being three times the size of the actual weapon. Charle was amazed at the girl's skill, simply grinning.

Tifa came crashing down, with the hammer set to demolish the earth below. Once it connected, a large explosion of flames was sent errupting from the fissure in the ground like a volcano, forcing Charle to sprint away. However, Kazi was dissapointed.

"We said no ninjutsu!" he scolded the girl who didn't quite hear him.
"Calm down, Kazi-sama! She's learning, that's the good thi-"
"*DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO KIDDO!*"
"Sorry sorry!"

Bouncing off the debris, Charle soon found herself balancing on a boulder. 
"Impressive Tifa ... but is it enough? There is even more to that hammer you know ...!" she chuckled under her breath as she spun the staff skillfully.
"Well ... what else?"
"Charge fire chakra through your hand before pressing the trigger."

Tifa took a moment to find this 'trigger' she spoke of. Once located, she did just what Charle said--- focusing fire release chakra through her hand and into the weapon, before pressing the trigger button. When she did however, a large flame bullet hit the ground at close range, knocking her back.

"_W-Woah!_"
"Cool isn't it? The more chakra you put in the larger. Try putting in say ... enough for your B-Rank!"
"Okay ..." Tifa did just this, focusing the required amount of chakra to her hand before holding the weapon up to the sky. Holding it with a single hand like a shotgun, she pressed the trigger. A large fireball easily twice the size of the jutsu shot out, racing for the sky. The heat and size felt like they was standing near the sun.

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Checkmate._

Jesse was knocked down to the floor as blood trickled down her head. The same soft, red liquid was present on Lyra's forehead but she didn't care. She was going to kill this woman. The adrenaline had gotten her pumped up, so who's to blame?










​
"Ugh! You filthy little bitch! How _dare_ you touch my .. _my_ head! You're a man! _A male!_ No woman would do that!" Jesse wouldn't stop babbling with such pathetic insults. Lyra couldn't help but chuckle at how silly she looked laying on the floor, shouting random shit. Jesse however caught this, and was quick to react.
"Like who do you think you're laughing at!?" she barked, jumping up from the ground with her fists clenched tight. Standing just a meter or so away, she opened up her large gob as sparks of black lightning flickered around her. 

"*Zakeruga!*" A ball of black lightning energy formed in her mouth, before blasting a thick ray straight for Lyra. It was so fast and so close that the kunoichi didn't have time to react. She was sent flying through the wall, into the next room where she crashed against a large pillar, which soon collapsed next to her. Enraged, Jesse swiftly appeared in front of Lyra, holding a spear of black lightning. 

"You see little girl?" she cackled like a crazy witch as the lighting flickered around her. She wiped away the blood stain on her mouth before licking her lips. "You see what happens when you mess with the big kids? Do you see? *DO YOU LIKE FUCKING UNDERSTAND!?*"
Lyra kept silent, simply smiling as blood trickled down her mouth. Her face was covered in bruises, and her stomach was heavly burnt with the clothing around that area gone.

_Come on ... anytime now ...!_

"You know what? Don't answer that. Jane will like totally fuck you up in heaven. _Laters~_," Jesse gave a small giggle before raising her spear above her head. The cackling lightning crushed Lyra's ears, with the black matter casting a dark shadow of what would come over her. 

But something was up.










​
Jesse didn't stab Lyra. In fact Jesse didn't move. Instead she stood there with her eyes wide open, and blood pouring out of her mouth, ears, eyes, nose ... everywhere. 

"Wha- ... wha-?" Jesse couldn't even speak as the spear dissapeared. She collapsed to the ground as blood filled her throat. 
"What did I do?" Lyra asked with a sarcastic tone as she stood up, looking down at Jesse. The Branded kunoichi gave a slow nod, trying to keep her eyes on the girl as she clutched  her throat.

"It's simple really. When I threw that poison dart at you--- you know, the one you burnt to smithereens? Well the poison had already leaked on to my hand. Now the fun part is when you tried to punch me and I caught your fist. The poison was then transferred to your fist. Then remember just earlier when you was babbling on? You wiped your mouth before using that Zakeruka or whatever jutsu that was. Therefor, you pretty much killed ya self," Lyra explained with a friendly smile, before picking the girl up by her shirt.

"It's eating away at your organs right now. I'm guessing you are trying to repair the damage with medical ninjutsu right now aren't you? It explains why you aren't dead yet." Lyra dissected the girl's motives, plans and whatever like a frog in biology. But Lyra wanted to give the girl a taste of her own medicine.

"_But ...!_" Lyra punched the girl in the face, slowly pushing her out of the wall.
"Now ..." she kicked the girl in the stomach, before tossing her to the ground. 
"You die. _Later~_" Lyra mimicked her tone before walking away from the kunoichi whose death was certain. Blood was splattered across the room, but mostly around Jesse who was soaked in the stuff. But it's not like Lyra got through the battle with ease--- she had a serious burn on her stomach as well as a head injury that needed tending. She could either try and heal it herself with basic herbs, therefor only numbing the pain or try and find Hotaru.

Either way, she didn't have long either.

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_You sure?

_Lyra was knelt on the floor, gasping for breath as the flames burned brightly near the demolished house. She was half-expecting Ino to walk out, unharmed but was hoping for the best.

"Such a _fool_ ..."

Lyra looked around, her eyes checking every spot in the area. Nothing. Nothing at all.

Where was this voice coming from? 

But it was at this point Lyra's skin began to tingle. She could feel soft breathing over her neck, as well as a sort of dark presence. Could it be ...?

She shot around, only to be met by calm red eyes with a distinctive black mark around the pupil, which was similar to Date's yet different. His black bangs hang over the side of his face as his scratched headband was clearly visible. Before she could even react, he swiftly whacked her across the face, launching her across the grass. His body began to flicker as he walked slowly towards her.

It couldn't be. _No way_.

_No fucking way._

"All an illusion and you never even noticed ..." he muttered as his eyes pierced her like twin daggers. "I take pity on you."
"Itachi ..."
"Are you so sure?"

His body began to morph into various people, from some she never knew to Kei Aosuki.

"Can you be so sure it's me?" she smirked as those large claws she carried around began to flicker with lightning. Lyra slowly moved away from her, not before pressing on her earpeice. 

"I think this might be an illusion ... someone check!"


----------



## Damaris (Jun 19, 2011)

*Anael Yoshida ; Liquid Time*

*"I'm fine,"* Anael said dully as Ikuto came to stand beside her, looking as pristine as he had before the fight. Stronger than her by leaps and bounds, but that wasn't what caused the ache below her breastbone, the hollow feeling of failure. *"Thank you."*

How was it right that Fuzen was walled and barricaded while kids her own ages lurked at the edges, desperate for scraps, hungry enough to try to rob an obvious escort? How could that kind of desperation be allowed to happen? And bad enough that it happened outside the city walls, but she'd seen the roaming gangs of street urchins who controlled the slums where she lived (more out of habit than necessity, these days, on a ninja's salary), had sent them careening off her windowsills and kicked them out of her doors more than once--had done it twice in the past week, actually. 

Why didn't people take care of their own? (She ignored the voice in her head that whispered of orphans like her who couldn't afford to enroll in the Academy, or who couldn't leave behind siblings for hours everyday--she ignored the thought that sometimes the world was just cruel and there was no rational explanation.) Why did the village let their own people fall into that kind of decay?

Anael kept her head high. *"I'm sorry for the interruption," * she said to the lady, bowing her head slightly. *"We will continue as planned, now."*


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!_

A whole month had passed, with Tifa training vigorously throughout. It felt like only a few days, but she knew it had been much longer. Tifa began to feel worried that she hadn't see Kain, Date, her sister or even her mother in such a long time. She wondered if anything had happened to them ...

"What's wrong Tifa?" Charle asked as the four sat in a field, where Tifa's training had been evident. Dents in the ground, trees tossed across the place and grass burnt, along with Tifa's torn white vest and muddy black shorts just added to the picture.
"Nothing ... I'm just worried about my friends. Like if they are okay or not," she mumbled as she knelt down on the ground, fiddling with a white lavender.
"That's understandable. Well ... don't worry. At least one of them has to survive," Charlie smiled, with Tifa not quite understanding the meaning at first.
"What do you mean?"
"Your prophecy? About your child? It's with a friend, and not who you may think at first, let's just say that. I can't say anymore however!" Charle giggled before sitting up. Happy and Kazi seemed to be having a conversation near the cliff. Probably about food.

Tifa stayed where she was though. Her mind was set on trying to figure out who it could be that Charle was talking about! Her most likely thought was Date, but she considered them over as it had been so long since they last saw eachother, and when they had it was on thin ice. Well, that leaves Koji then but Tifa couldn't even dream of _hugging_ the guy. He was just too creepy for her taste. So who could it be then? Those were the only boys she really knew that--- Hotaru? No. It _couldn't_ be. She'd rather take Koji.

"Charle-sama! _Please!_ Tell me!" Tifa groaned as she followed after the elderly cat.
"No no, I'm forbidden! If I do, it could alter the prophecy and then alter the future!"
"But the future is there to be changed! We don't have a set future so just tell me!" Tifa pleaded for Charle to tell her who it was. It was killing her not knowing.
"Tifa! For the last time, _no!_" Charle's words were firm and slice open Tifa's bubble. The feline walked off with a calm aura, approaching Kazi and Happy.

"Kazi, Happy: stop messing around now. We've got teaching and training to do!" she barked, being the sort of leader of the group.
"What sort of training now!?" Happy groaned, only to recieve a sharp backhand from Charle. "Sorry sorry!"
"A simple one of sorts. We'll be going on a mission in the highlands of Extalia. Our job is to protect the daughter of that wealthy businessman, Sir Garfield Blorange. Her name is Whisky or some awful name like that," Charle explained, before turning around to Tifa who had now walked over to them.
"Ah, a mission! Been a long time since I went on one of those!" Kazi chuckled to his one-man joke as the others looked on.

"When will we be moving out?" Tifa asked, fiddling with her ebony locks.
"Tommorow early morning. But now, get some rest at my home. Be prepared though, Tifa!"
"Aye! This'll be the first time we're all going on a mission! Aren't any of you excited!?"
"_No!_"
"_No!_"


*Lyra Murasaki*
_Problem_

"_Dammit!_"

Low on chakra and injured, Lyra was in a bad situation here. Thankfully, the Branded hadn't noticed the drenched-in-blood Jesse in the room, with them being just next door. However, she was sure some were patrolling outside and she needed to get rid of them.

Limping, the girl finally made it to the next room only to find her luck incredibly shit today--- Branded. Everywhere. The hall in the small building was crawling with them. Lyra thought there wouldn't be many as she had been through the whole building now and taken out two leaders and a handful of Branded. 

"You! You killed Jesse-sama!"
"Don't forget Jane too! I bet it was her!"
​"Jesse-sama seemed to have given her a good beating ... _kill her!_"

"Oh for fu-"

But before Lyra could even finish cursing the ground, the three "leaders" had already charged for her with their weapons in hand. One swung their katana down on Lyra, with her barely managing to roll out of the way. However, the second simply knocked her in the face with an iron ball, before the last stabbed her in the chest with his sword, pinning her down to the ground like an animal.

The girl let out a scream of pain as the group of say fifty simply laughed at her, poking her with their swords.

"Bitch got what she deserved!"​"Hah! Burn her!"
​ *Lyra Murasaki LT

*Lyra didn't even get a chance to listen for replies when "Kei" charged for her, taking a swipe with Durga. Lyra managed to backflip away, before tossing an explosive spider lily towards the girl. She simply caught it with her claws, before snapping it in half and nullifying the explosion. 

"Do you think you can take me? I don't!" she giggled before she began to flicker again, changing into another person.
"You called me a _'lost puppy'_ and thought you could get away with it!?" the being had now changed into Tifa, and was charging straight for Lyra. "Tifa" slammed her fist down into the ground, creating a large earthquake in Lyra's direction. The gymnast was forced to perform acrobatic flips to dodge this attack, finishing off with a barrage of flowers. However, "Tifa" simply blocked it with her flaming fist.

"You're pathetic Lyra! Going out with Kyo? You're sick!" The curvy figure had now changed into the silver-haired kid that was an old friend of Lyra. "And to think I went out with you!" 

"Stop messing with me!" Lyra yelled as she threw an explosive tag for "Koji". However, he simply moved out of the way before morphing again.

"An angel? _You?_ Don't make me *LAUGH!*"
"You don't wear the pants!"
"You're sick."

"Shut the *FUCK* up!" Lyra let out a roar as the petals from the flower field nearby formed a wave, heading straight for the being which was now in the form of Kei again. She simply gave a swipe of her lightning claws, tearing the jutsu apart. However, it simply formed back again and preceeded to swallow her whole.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 19, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro was enjoying the smell of the smoke coming from the house that was on fire. "I wa wonder if this was better than missing a good party." "It was etter than I expected, or the people inside are still alive and fake everything." Hakro and Spke looked around as Akina had her ears open to any sorce of anything that could happen next. Spike, Hakro and Akina had this weird feeling as this was all fake as everything suddleny turn back and felt they were back in Horrorville. "You guys had fun or you freaked out about everything you just saw" Re l said. "You were just toying with us sensai for tonight." "Did we past or fail your test pf horrors?" "You both passed but you need to know how to work alone. There are times you will never be togeter." She just walked off with out saying anything else.

As they got nearer to the party they heard upbeat music playing, Spike burst through the door howling. Hakro and Akina went through the door behind Spike he howled as well as Hakro started to dance with Akina at a fast pace with the fast music. Everyone was dancing also to the music. Akina was thinking most of the music was depressing but this got her spritis up as she kept up with the pace as everyone else. Hakro was thinking he was having fun and also thinking they were going to stay up the rest of the night. Akina and Hakro stopped dancing as they went to get something to drink. Spike went to a place to find water to drink or he could drink out of a toilet. 

"She is right, you know, don't come save me again. I guessed we are a team with out being apart." "I think we should seperate four some time and we may have that moment. After that we meet up again to see and help ourselves once again. "I guess off us are going to change to get better for the worst that is coming. To me it be better to stick together to have each others backs." "We work of our debt of three years of living in horror, not so bad to both of us." "Let's go have some fun, let's go catch the end of the party." Hakro smiled to take Akina's hand to go back to the party if they can find it as Spike followed to have his own kind of fun. "It's been awhile since we had any fun." "Maybe you finally let lose for one night with the wolves." Hakro smiled as Akina smiled back as they enjoyed their drinks of punch.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 19, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta, Shana Arc
Chapeter 2: Journey to the Plains of Disaster.*

Morning broke, yet the sun had not yet risen. It's about 4 in the morning. They were once again amongst the shadows, jumping from tree branch to tree branch to get to their destination. Ikuto was ahead while Marta was in the middle and Shana in the back. Ikuto was confident on capturing a Branded ship to get to their location. 

After days of what seemed like endless walking they finally reached the 'Edge of the World. The temple that would led to the door of many dimensions. Ikuto looked down as he saw a small port with 2 ships. Branded ships... Ikuto Sharingan blazed active as well as Shana. They've already formulated a plan to capture on of the ships and escape. The other ship would have to be destroyed.

Ikuto and Marta nodded to each other as their looked shifted towards Shana and soon she nodded as well. They jumped of the cliff and dashed towards the port at top speed. Shana had already reach her position as well as Ikuto and Marta.

Shana was alone while Ikuto and Marta were together, they saw a pretty sturdy watch system, Ikuto waited until a guard came pass them, as soon as one did him quickly grabbed him and clobbered his head towards the ground. Followed by a chop towards the neck. The man soon fainted on the floor, they tied and him Ikuto and used the transformation technique and turn into the man that fainted in front of him.

"Now, let's get the plan in motion."

Ikuto tied Marta up and walked her towards one of the Branded ship.

"Who goes there."

Ikuto showed the card he swiped form the unconscious body and explained that this woman was a spy and needed to be interrogated. The man nodded and let Ikuto through towards the deck, which was full of ninja.Ikiuto made his was towards the control room and as soon as he got there. He knocked out the captain and led loose of Marta's hands. Shana appeared momentarily and said:

"Bombs had been planted on the engine."

"Alright, execute now!"

Soon Shana created a hand sign and the ship next blew up, soon lighting up in flames. All personnel form the ship moved towards the other and Ikuto quickly started the huge ship and set sail.

"Do you have any idea how to control this."

"Nope."

Ikuto said with a smirk, by the time they noticed the ship was already gone from reach. Ikuto and the others were on their way towards the Plains of Disaster...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji sat there silently with his arms crossed as Hotaru finished healing him. His face was still mauled pretty badly but he didn't look like a sideshow attraction anymore. He was obviously disturbed as discomfort was written all over his face. He knew it took Hotaru atleast an hour to heal himself and Thalia. In that span of time the voices didn't speak to Koji not so much as a taunt or an order. Complete and total radio silence had been established since their last warning. 

"Kei Aosuki..."He whispered to himself solemnly before standing up and doing some basic stretches. Their was no running anymore, him, Thalia, and Hotaru were in for a dog fight. As he attempted to work the stiffness that had built up in his bones.

"What should we do now? Wait for Seiferoth to come back? I now if we try to leave he'll come back and stop us anyways, and we're safe as of now. So what should we do, what's the plan that we're trying to accomplish here in Kumo?" 

Koji ignored her and continued to stretch proceeding to jump up and down in rapid succession in order to loosen up his knee joints. 

"When we lost in Iwakagure we agreed that we would do whatever it took to get stronger. I came here to take control of my life back from Sieferoth but instead I found out I still wasn't strong enough. I'm not leaving Kumo with my tail between my legs. My goal here is simple, until I get stronger I'm not leaving this place... I don't hear the voices either meaning Kei is nearby. It would be rude to disappoint her and Kyo now wouldn't it."As Koji finished he heard someone call out his name as a familiar face plopped down from the sky in front of him.

"Miho Kaneko..." He stated plainly as he held his fist out in front of him with his other hand open at his side. Koji didn't know why she was there but he assumed it was like everyone else he had crossed paths with, to kill him.

"So it looks like we're about to have a little party. I have you here and I have a troublesome pair of stalkers right over this ridge as well!!"Koji's voice boomed through the area as he decided to call out Kei and Kyo. 

"Fucking Sieferoth and his games."Koji spat at the ground in frustration. He was wary of everything right now, without the voices he needed to be extra vigilant.


----------



## River Song (Jun 19, 2011)

*Rika LT*

She lunged forward, aiming a punch at Kurenai. Just hearing a gust of wind as Kurenai passed her, Rika had realised Kurenai had dodged behind her. Kurenai was behind her. Kurenai wasn’t renowned for speed but it was still a jonin vs. a chuunin. Rika was far out matched. She turned around and tried to evade the kunai, she managed to dodge it but it still nicked her neck.

Rika charged chakra up into the ball of her foot; she knew Genjutsu wouldn’t work, so she was going to try Taijutsu. “Nerio” she screamed charging her foot down onto Kurenai’s temple, she hit her, barely scuffing her nose as Kurenai jumped back. The furthest extent of Rika’s attack was a small bruise.

_‘Shit this isn’t working’ _thought Rika, as she leaped back. She started to charge a small amount of chakra into her hands before picking out a small piece of gum from her pocket. She popped it into her mouth and started to chew it. Kurenai stood there dumbfounded; the girl was stopping for a snack break. 

She spat out the gum into the palm of her hand. Kurenai had started charging at her, taking this as an opening to attack. Rika threw the gum at Kurenai. Kurenai dodged to the side of the small flying ball. Making a handseal the ball of gum expanded, into a giant sticky net, entrapping the genjutsu mistress.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 19, 2011)

*Miho* 

Just by showing up, Koji immediately went on the defensive. From the look of things it seemed he'd been through hell and high water. His physical appearance looked better than it did earlier, but he still looked like complete hell. Miho said nothing as she listened to him speak. Darting her eye behind her, apparently there were others beside her searching for him. It was obviously the children of Fuzen who were hunting him and this...Sieferoth? He must have been the man that saved them.

Sieferoth...a very intimidating name indeed with a meaning to match.

"Lower your stance, I didn't come here to fight..." She spoke raising her hand up through her cloak in order to calm him. Even if she was here to overtake him he had comrades rather injured or not. Could she take them? Of course she was positive she could the confidence she held to her as much, but fate would obviously have something else planned and that didn't want to risk her life something, as the Hokage said, didn't involve her at all even if he was her former teammate.

"You, along with that sensei of ours, suddenly disappeared without a word. Low and behold I find out that you've become a missing-nin. A bit of a fool you are shall we say? As I'm sure you know who your pursuers are?" Miho spoke bluntly as she began to walk over in order to stare the man face to face. Her lone purple-red eye meeting his cold grey ones. This moment honestly reminded her of when the both of them first met and he stared directly into her face with that fox like grin.

Though now he's features were more akin to that of serpent. 

"My reasons are of no concern to you and I wouldn't dare care for yours and these others that are with you for what your doing here. Know that I shall be sticking close to you for a very brief amount of time." From her tone one could tell she wasn't taking no for an answer. 

He was her ticket to Shinosuke.

*Miho -LT-*

Miho found it unbelievable that the boulder she slammed into the back of this woman's head, had no visible effect on her at all. The legendary kunochi simply shot back to her feet and was ready for another assault. From here on, it seemed Miho would have to push her body to the absolute limit in order to take out the once hailed "Strongest Woman in The World." That is until her eye began to ache again. Miho hand shot up to her eye patch as she began to grip it.

Tsunade saw this as an open and sprung an attack kicking at her midsection, Miho dodged, Tsunade then turned the fail kick into an axe handle which caused Miho to stumble to the side as her leg fell to the ground utterly destroying that portion of earth. For a brief moment of time...Miho had two strange occurrences. The first and most important was that, she suddenly could see from her patched eye. Though it wasn't a regular kind of vision as her eye patched make a cackle and then a heat like vision appeared for all of a couple of seconds. From this the second occurrence occurred. The shattered earth had looked completely repaired as if none of this had every happened.

Just what was this?

Soon her eye stopped hurting and Miho had sheathed her sword. If she wanted to win this fight, then her Iaido was the key. "I think this might be an illusion ... someone check!" The voice came over the headset. So these might not be real? That would explained what just happened, but Miho needed to be sure.

"A legendary kunochi such as yourself being used in such a way. I shall make sure whoever disrespected the honor of your death. Shall be cleanse from this world." Tsunade simply smirked and began to make her move again. She was close, so very close, Miho sat and waited for the moment as she came up for a powerful blow._ "Now!"_ Tsunade swung, Miho dodged, but stayed in the epicenter of the resulting earthquake of the blow. 

Nothing. She hadn't moved at all. As Tsunade had her guard down a quick and fleeting glance of black and crimson could barely be made out as Miho resheathed her sword. She knelt before the legendary kunochi with her eye closed on one knee as she cut her down. The woman above her smiled before just fading like a summer breeze. Miho opened her eye soon after and the suspicions were true. Everything that happened wasn't true, just simply a very powerful mind trick. The scarred earth of the battle was back to normal and the bodies that had been flung around were in the same position they always were.

Still, now was not the time to worry about it. Her fight was over and her comrades needed help, not even fully off the ground Miho began to sprint in the direction of Lyra. "They're illusions, do not be dissuaded no matter who the person is your fighting." Miho said over the headset to everyone as she headed north.


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

"A brat by any other name is still a brat..."

Kyo sighed as Kei eyes narrowed, she was ready and he could feel it. Her whole heart was in to the fact of taking out Koji. Kyo smirked as it was bitter sweet irony to the fact that they were both being used by Sieferoth. He knew and Kei knew,but they were too weak to even stop what was coming. It was like war, you can't help but do as your commanding officer tells you or you will die.

Kyo took out Phoenix Blade from his side and Kei looked on as he tapped the ground twice

"It is time Kei..."Kyo said 

Kei lowered her body up, Miho, she heard that name before. The simple fact that it was one of her uncle students made her a little bit more arms up. But she sensed something in the air. Using shadow walk Kei jumped up into the trees, her moves silent. Her breath and heart beat slowed as she moved though the trees...

She landed behind Koji and on to his shadow as she smirked,"Copy Cat..."she said and soon what ever he was good at she was good at as well

Kyo sighed,"Enough playing...Finish it."Kyo said

Kyo growled as he sense the flash of pain and sadness in Kei, he looked over to Sieferoth and frowned.

"You are enjoying this you sick fuck..."Kyo grumbled under his breath but then he turned back to the fight at hand, only thing he could do now is hope that Kei doesn't waver...

She could feel all the pain she wanted as long as she doesn't stop attacking...


----------



## Chronos (Jun 19, 2011)

*Ikuto, Marta, Shana Arc

Chapter 2: Plains of Disaster Part II*

Shana was sitting at the port watching at the distance. Ikuto was piloting and Marta was just wondering around the top of the ship mindlessly. Ikuto had place the ship on auto pilot as he read the man that told the island location, they've been traveling for about three days now... And still they haven't reached the island. Though a breakthrough. 

"Ikuto, Marta! Get out of the ship!"

Yelled Shana with great force as fear struck her eyes Ikuto picked up everything and jumped towards the water along with everyone else. They soon ran away from the ship, Ikuto activated the sharingan and saw a large amount of Chakara being stored in front of them. But this chakara was colored white... was was thins thing. Soon they saw that spear of ice had pass through them at extreme speed and when they looked back

*BOOOM *

Their ship had completely blown into pieces they ran faster and dodge all incoming pieces of metal, but that wasn't the worst of it. The water and everything on it had been turned to ice. The were already a few kilometers away, but that thing took 3 kilometers of water and turned it into ice in a second. When they noticed, they were under a Genjutsu. Ikuto use his sharingan and repealed with help of Shana.

They were already at the island. But something was there. It was someone Ikuto had met before... but he's suppose to be dead!? Why is 'he' here!?

Ikuto though as a cold sweat drop from his forehead and he saw the person that had died at his feet.


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Azure Witch_

Lyra's eyes slowly began to shut as she could feel the pain taking her away. The men poked her with their swords, cutting her and at a few points stabbing her again. She was only still breathing through will.

"Hah! Bitch couldn't take it in the end!"
"We didn't even get to burn her! Oh lord!"

However, the men went silent as Lyra's hair slowly turned to a silver, and her eyes began to open again. They were a scarlet red however, and her face was blank. Within moments, blue flames encased her body, shooting the sword out of her body. Her wounds began to heal as she slowly stood up, surprising the men.

"What ... in the world-" Before he could even finish, he found himself impaled on a long lance made of blue flames. Lyra was on the other end, with her emotionless stare. She flicked him off her blade, before beginning to shove her way through the group. One of them attempted to attack her but she simply flicked him away with her shield made of flames.

"Run! We can't take her! Or ... it!" the coward called as the few remaining scattered, sprinting away from the scene. Lyra smashed through the wall, leaving behind the blood bath just behind her.

Lyra soon found herself walking along the path, with the camp just up ahead. She could see in the distance various figures. One appeared to be Koji, with Kei right behind him while a woman and Kyo were there.

"Kyo ... is that you?" she breathed as her voice echoed with a sort of vibrato to it. She walked towards them, her Bellatorres ability deactivating. Now she had returned to normal, but felt tired even though she didn't use it for long. If she kept it active any longer she would've been knocked unconscious for sure.

But it was just then she clocked what Kei was doing. She was attacking Koji! The whole point of her being there was to protect him! But she couldn't just go out there and try to protect him ... she had to disguise it.

"*Stop right there Kei!* If any angel is going to be taking him out it's going to be *ME!*"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 19, 2011)

*Ikuto, Shana, Marta, and Guardian Ryoji Arc

Chapter 3: The Guardian of the Plains-- Ryoji Ivery.*

A tall blue haired man stood with a spear completely made of Ice, his boy was rather white as if shining. He stood with the side of his mouth raised. Sapphire color eyes dulled and while his other hand was placed in his waist. He had a disappointed stare as he said

"You really did came Ikuto"

Wha was he doing here? He was dead, no he's dead! He can't be alive, he just can't. Why is he here amongst the living? Why was he alive!? Ikuto though as the chill that ran down his spine felt colder. He actually stepped back.

"I thought you already knew this."

Ryoji said with confidence that he read the letter that he was sent. Ikuto hand lowered and he pointed the ice spear towards Ikuto.

"I've died and was reborn as the guardian spirit of this door. My duties are clear to not let pass anyone through this doors. No matter how close they've been to me."

Ikuto faces lowered towards the floor and he fell to his knees. He couldn't believe that he had been introduced to Ryoji Ivery once again, but this time...

"I'm sorry..."

He needed to end the life of the very thing he respects.

"But I won't back down!"

Ikuto stood as his body was shrouded by blue fire. Surrounding his body and gaining his Azure Form

"Fire Style: Azure Flame Armor!"

"Ikuto... I seems that you've gained a new trick."

His legs spread the spear was behind back and a hand sign was formed.

"Come forth! ANd showed me how you grown!"


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki:*
*Snapping Point*

"Stop right there Kei! If any angel is going to be taking him out it's going to be ME!" 

Kei stopped in the middle of her attack, this cause Kyo to turn around sharply at Lyra in a confuse manner. Kei could feel the hatred that she held in for so long burst open. Kei back away from Koji as she covered her face and began to smile. Kyo looked at Lyra confused...

"Lyra..."Kyo wondered,"Why are you here? Your injured?! Who did that to you!?"

Kei was getting sick, but she loved the feeling as she began to chuckle and then giggled. Then a full blown laugh where she threw her head back in laugh so hard that she hurt herself.

She turned her head towards Lyra,"Nyan?"she began,"Is that why you are here?"

Kyo looked at Kei,"Kei...She is an angel like us."

Kei frowned in disgust,"Nyyyyaann brother!"shaking the feeling off but turning back to Lyra,"Why don't you tell me why you are really here?"

Kyo was taken back from Kei actions, she seemed really off. And the sick look on her face made him back down a bit.

_*DO IT!!! DO IT!!!*_ Durga screamed in the girls mind, it got this far why not sneak any lower? Why not destroy everything that was ever given to you

"Shut up..you damn dragon.."Kei mumbled before looking back at her darling older brother,"You know...The smell of poison last for days..Especially those made from flowers."

Kyo eyes widen,"And plus I wonder...Where do you get red spider lilies from around here? The whole entire field is burned down to a crisp...Ah! You know what!? I remember...Kyo grows them and plus in the fields of Fuzen!"

Kyo eyes narrowed at his sister,"What are you talking about...You can't possibly---"

Kei nodded her head wildly,"The poison that blocked my scent, the flower I found on one of the victims bodies. Hell even the cage had the scent of poison on them!"

Kei turned her head cutely,"Lyra...You don't love my brother...You love Koji don't you? That is why you covered up your scent when you got here? That is why you set him free? And that is why you lied to my brother...Ehh? Am I right?"

Kyo turned to Lyra,"Lyra...It's not true...It's not true...Tell me it not true.."Kyo looked at her, his eyes was wavering trying to understand what was going on. Trying to place it logically so it won't sound like he was betrayed

Kei smirked,"Yes Lyra...Tell him the truth...."she said taking the flower petal that was at the cage, she looked down and then back up,"Tell him..."


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Aha_

Oh she was such a funny one.

"Eww. I don't love Koji. He's ... _bleh_," she made a disgusted face before giving a smile to Kei. "Why does it bother you anyway? You still love him, don't you? Quit the bad girl act Kei. You're only trying to kill Koji because your brother and Sifey is here. If they wasn't here ... aha, you'd be useless. But there's no point going after Koji, is there?"

Lyra let out a small chuckle to herself. Even if she was a bit of a tomboy, nobody could beat her at the bitching game. "Besides, we all know Koji is in deep, _deep_ love with the beautiful Thalia, don't we? So you may as well pack your bags and go! Because it's pointless you even being here! You're just a joke!"

She then turned her attention to Kyo, giving him a slightly more serious look. "Do you actually believe the shit that's coming out of her mouth? You believe her over your own girlfriend? Go on, do you?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 19, 2011)

Hotaru

?Silly girl, that rat over  there tried to kill us!? Hotaru seethed. He knew he should despise Lyra and treat her as a risk of security but something compelled him to protect her. Maybe it was because comrades betraying each other lead to his Father?s death. Maybe Hotaru was just being generous.


?The poison was mine, no petty little slut would be able to make such a high grade poison, and the flowers on branded troops. Well that is quite obvious, the branded was not just here to kill us,  they were killing anyone they could get their grubby hands on.?

?Do you really think we would let her work with us? We could get someone just as good from a brothel!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji looked at Miho and didn't sense any killing intent from her so he eased up. She walked up to him and looked him in the eyes, it seemed like forever ago they had failed to retrieve the bells from Uchiha Shinosuke. The woman standing in front of him was a fully capable ninja if not a little unsufferable because of the stick she had lodged up her ass.

"So you're looking for that man with his cursed Uchiha eyes? I wonder what he's up to considering he seemed all gung ho about his sheep. Koji's eyes widened as he felt a chill crawl up his spine, he turned around and could see a glimpse of blue hair.

"Copy Cat..."She said as Koji stood there stunned unable to move his body. This was it the moment of truth. Time to play Sieferoth's game... She aimed a kick at his head but this was different she was different. Not only was she faster but their was something wild about her. Koji brought his arm up and drove it into Kei's foot but stopped midway through just as she did.

"*Stop right there Kei!* If any angel is going to be taking him out it's going to be *ME!*"

Koji looked over and it was Lyra. Koji felt a glimmer of happiness knowing she was alive after attempting to save them. After Sieferoth had left her there all alone Koji was determined to save her, but that was the thing Koji had always loved about Lyra. She was no one's damsel in distress but right now what the hell was she playing at. Then it dawned on Koji, she was a Fuzen Angel now too. Why was she helping him though? Koji watched as the situation devolved into some sort of soap opera with Kei accusing Lyra of being in love with him. Koji stood there scratching his head as Lyra began to give Kei a thorough tongue lashing. The problem with this though was the way Kei was acting, she wasn't herself she was acting more like him. Not that it was a horrible thing it was just offputting. Koji cleared his throat interrupting the situation.

"Aren't I Mr.Congeniality. I've got four lethal woman who all want a piece of me.My prey is here being quite the voyeur sitting there watching all of the action. Even though he does look like he is about to cry because his girlfriend may or may not be in love with me. Then I have my two ex-girlfriend who look like their about to give it a go." Koji laughed he loved seeing Kyo in such dire straits, caught between his sister and his girlfriend plus the situation with all of it's entangling involvements was kind of funny.

"You all came here for something so I'd hate to disappoint you." The ground beneath Koji's feet began to shake ever so slightly, the rocks began to rise in the air like a earthen swarm. A white shroud of chakra covered his body as the veins around his eyes popped. The rocks began to break around him. His muscles began to swell with power as he entered a state of battle meditation, the power of his people...

*SHOUKA*

Koji got himself in a defensive stance, his goal wasn't to hurt Kei or Lyra but he wasn't going to let them kill him either. Well not if they killed each other first which is where this looked like it was headed.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 19, 2011)

*Ikuto, Guardian Ryoji

Chapter 4: Ryoji VS Ikuto: Shall he with Strongest Resolve Be Victorious! *












Shana and Marta prepared themselves and Ikuto stopped them and told them:

"This is my fight..."

Marta was about to scream to him again, but Shana placed her arm on her shoulder. followed by a serious shake of her head. She stooped and stepped back. Ryoji watched calmly as the other two stepped down and he dimmed his eyes. Ikuto eyes burned with the Sharingan. Behind the armor of flame he had a angered face. He was about to defeat this man.

Ikuto and Ryoji rushed towards each other, pulling the Azure Ikuto swung his blade towards Ryoji, Ryoji jumped above the sword followed by a swing of his spear. Ikuto quickly retaliated and blocked his hit, soon followed by pulling his trigger and saying.

"Blasting Zone!"

Ikuto's blade grew up to 12 feet long blade, Ikuto forced his blades towards Ryoji which shattered his Ice Spear. Ryoji soon landed and the blade was once again heading towards his, his had glowed with chakara as he said.

"Rasengan!"

The rasengan had clashed with the blade and exploded on impact. The Lightning that Blasting Zone emanated covered Ryoji's body. Smoke was everywhere, Ikuto sensed a disgusting chakara emanate from Ryoji's body as he saw that Ryoji's hand where blocking and his Curse Mark wing had tanked the blow. Only one of his crystal wings was out. What was this man?

"You've truly had grown, but..."

Before Ikuto could see it coming, A water clone had appeared from behind and had pounded Ikuto away. Part of his Azure Flame was eradicated, but Ikuto quickly repaired it by adding more chakara. The clone soon dispersed caused by the recoil of hitting the armor.

"You still have along way to go."


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
*The truth*

"Bitches that lie need to know their place."

Kei eye twitched but then she smiled as she could feel it deep inside of him, that Kyo didn't know what to believe. On one side it was his girlfriend and on the other side it was his sister. That have only lied to him once and that was the fact of Koji. Kyo looked at his sister and then back at Lyra, he finally shook his head

"Useless? This is coming from a girl who jump on anyone that can take her shitty baggage."Kei growled,"And of course I know that miss silly head...Of course of course...Its a shame that Fennikkusu love so long or Aosuki's care so much about their beloved...Isn't that right brother?"

Kyo didn't not take his eyes off of Lyra but that is when Kei came up behind him. Her eyes narrowed on Lyra before smirking and then turning back to her brother...

"Remember...Who gave us this mission and said it was to only be us."Kei asked

"Lucifer and Lilith."Kyo answered

"Now who was it that came with us?"she continued trying to get a point across

"Uncle.."

Kei seemed please enough with this answer as she turned to face the front of him. His eyes deep and troubled, she smirked as those eyes reminded of her own with Koji politely ripped it out and proceeded to shit on it. The same eyes of the feeling of hurt. 

Kei reached into her pocket and pulled out all the flower petals that were at the scene

"And what are these?"Kei asked,"Last question and then we can get merrily back to our jobs.."

"Spider lilies..."Kyo said taking one before looking back at Lyra, his left eye turned blue but it wasn't like before this one will be permeate blue...

"Lyra...Tell me the truth..."Kyo said,"Did you release Koji from that cage?...Did you want him to escape?"

Kei smiled as she broke away from them and then turned to Koji. Her hands behind her back as she smiled gently towards him. Everything seemed more peaceful, more relaxed. More acceptable, her brother tearing up inside and her...

Kei opened her eyes and then showed that they were their cat slit blue. Soon lighting crashed around Koji making it a barrier...

Kei looked at her claw,"...Many times I thought about it..."she said as she neared him,"The thought of the future...in my heart I was hopefully calling it our future..."

Kei stopped when she was three feet away,"i had stayed up all night contemplating..Was I able to accept you? Was I able to accept all of you? The person you became even in the future?"

Kei nodded her head,"Of course...I accepted it and anything that would arrived to my table."she smiled as she showed Durga claw now merging with her hand,"I gave you my heart all of it..No questions ask and you proceeded to rip it out of my chest and tear it in front of my eyes."

Her eyes narrowed,"Now it time to do the same right back to you..."

*"But the difference is that I will be able to walk away!"*

Kei turned away from Koji to look at Hotaru,"You reek of medicine...And plus..You don't look like the one who carries flower~"Kei smiled warmly but her whole body language was deadly,"Now shush lousy actor....*BEFORE I FUCKING RIP OUT YOUR SPINE!"*


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Don't even go there._

Lyra took a deep sigh, not even fazed by her bitchiness. "Good job on thinking you're the next super-detective Kei. It's ... oh I'm not even gonna go there," she rolled her eyes before turning to Kyo, with not even a sad soppy face on.

"Lyra ... tell me the truth ..." Kyo began, looking at Lyra. "Did you release Koji from that cage? Did you want him to escape?"

"Yeah, and? You going to do something about it? Ah I see, you're the toilet and Kei's the person who just ate a load of beans. No worries, I get it."

Lyra turned her attention to Koji, who seemed to be willing to fight. 
"Oh, don't worry about me Koji! No point me trying to keep my cover up. I'll just back you up against Kei the bean-shitter and maybe Kyo if he dares~"

She was annoyed. Seriously annoyed. She wasn't like most people and went on some blatant rampage, but instead those who knew her well could tell it in her voice. She wasn't as motherly as she usually is, and instead was sarcastic and even a little bit cocky. 

Besides, it was about time she had a bite at Kei. That girl had been pissing her off ever since she met Kyo. She's so ... jealous!


----------



## Cjones (Jun 19, 2011)

_Kumogakure_​
*BOOOM!*

A loud explosion rocked Kumgakure causing nearby buddings in a five miles radius to collapsed, while the other areas felt a resounding earthquake. like the earth was shaking in terror from the power released. The people of the village become frantic and screamed in terror as they all ran for shelter to protect themselves from what was happening.

*BOOOM!*

Another explosion dwarfing the previous erupted not to far from the Raikage's mansion. A giant grey cloud of nothing, but smoke, dust and debris kicked up and floated high into the sky. The cloud could be seen from any where in the village. There was a very powerful battle between opposing forces that collided. Deep inside the debris those involved could not see a thing as the dust cloud gave no visibility. The cloud was thick and diluted completely blinding all those inside and giving them the idea of what does who suffered from no eye sight go through on a daily basis. 

That is, all except one.

"Byakugan!"

The Hyuga's voice yelled inside the dust cloud. "They're Konoha shinobi! One is even from the Hy-gaah!" His voice was cut short by the sound of a loud whistle and piercing flesh. This kind of thing was Azumo's playing field, she could strike without being noticed, these people were hers to pick off one by one, she could feel herself getting more excited, so excited that her skin began to flush as she bit down on her lip. The cascading blood the entered her mouth was just more to push her over the edge into that ever growing lust for blood.

The whistling noise was heard again, accompanied by the numerous blood curdling screams of the branded members. Azumo made sure to kill off every single one. "Mikako!" The green haired Hyuga called out to her partner.

"Swift Release: Shadowless Flight!" 

The sound of an ever growing storm as an ear splitting screech was heard. All one could see, if they could even make it out to begin with, was a purple blur that began to ascend up the dust cloud. It took all of a minute before the cloud dispersed and the sky was clear again as Mikako landed on the ground by her teacher.

Just the two of them...or so they thought.

"How very shallow and pedantic are." A man's voice spoke. Mikako and Azumo stared at each other strangely before turning their attention to who they knew was the commander here, but...he couldn't be that stupid could he? "Those words were very much misused in that sentence. Eh?" Mikako spoke in her ever soft voice. The large fat man that stood before them was none other than Petero Gryphon. A high ranking branded member.

"Pwhahahaha! You gals may have killed some of uh....these guys." He said pointing around as he attempting to recall their or rather the groups names. "Though I'll send you all to your death...with my siren call!" He said with a shocked look as he placed his pinkey up to the side of his mouth and then started to sing, his siren song.












The two sadistic pair themselves had no idea how to respond as Petero began this incoherent chant that, only a higher power knows how, caused a few of his own to run into building head first. While this was going on the two decided to not leg him mount in offense as Azumo readied her chakra and Mikako performed hand seals.

"Earth Style: Earth Tiger Blitz!" Petero yelled suddenly putting both the Konoha shinobi on the defensive. Azumo sought to cut them down as Mikako ran them through with lightning. It seemed to easy to them how effortlessly they were able to take that jutsu down. That's when a sizzling sound hit the both of them.

Paper bombs.

*BOOOOOOOOM!*

The resulting explosion could only be described as "Fantastic" engulfing the entire area. The pair narrowly escaping as Mikako sped them out of the vicinity of the explosion. Once they landed they were met with the sight of Petero appearing out the cloud behind him as he pointed to the both of them sideways.

"...Roadhouse."


----------



## Kenju (Jun 19, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
The unsatisfied Shirou narrows his eyes at the reply of the girl. It didn't matter, the boy was going to force the answers out of her. Even in front of the presence of such a beast, the Saint has no worries. He knows he can't be shaken by fear, not the way he is now. He stares into flaring red eye of the much larger foe that stands behind the girl.

At the same time, more knights in armor rush to the scene with swords and lances in hand. The each charge in a pack at full speed, fighting for the Royal family and their village. They know that being frightened won't solve the problem. So with all their strength they lunge and attack at monstrous man called Barius.

A single move is made by Barius with the colossal stone Axe-Club in his right hand. The weapon slices heavily through what was a calm air. The strike knocks away several of the armed knights, that is it though. What is created behind the strike is what seems to be a whirlwind in it's trail. The knights are hit mercilessly by the attack, sending them flying into the air. That wasn't even at full power as his eyes never left Shirou.

That is the monstrous strength of Barius.

Yet, right after that move is made, the Saint has already made his own. With good speed, he brings himself under giant, bringing up his japanese sword for a strike. In reply, Barius swings down with Axe-Club. The two forces meet, created a horrible noise and a shrilling wind. Yet there can't be anything further, for just as the collision is made, Shirou's body his knocked back. 

The distance is much as his sword stabs into the earth and stops any further momentum. No, Shirou refuses to let it rest there. With a hard kick to the ground, the boy launches himself further into the battle..


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*
_*All Fair in Love and War*_

"If that is the case..."

Kyo began before turning his back on Lyra and a huge rack of flames seperated her from the fight. Along with Kei barrier there was no way to get in or out. Was Kyo hurt? Of course, he was a puppy that was given everything he wanted and never had anything taken away. But when life tells you to grow up and accept it...

He accepted

Kyo hair began to change dark red in front of all, Kei watched and smiled. She knew that the time had came it was just that Kyo needed a little push over the edge time to time to reach the complexity of maturity. Kyo eyes settled down and then with out looking at Lyra

"Go...Even if you did or did not help them, the angels will punish you even if you were here.."Kyo said,"You have no official documents from the angels that states you should be here. That is a punishable offense."

Kyo brushed back his hair,"Kei do your job."

Kei nodded as she turned back to Koji...

This will all end today

Kei slammed her claws into the ground and soon pulsated lighting into it. Causing the earth and all the rocks to tear and ripple upwards, lighting shot up in the sky and Kei jumped on one of the rocks proelling her upwards and when she finally got hig enough the barrier blocked her from going any further but she just smiled

"Die.."Kei said touching the barrier and then with her free hand releasing a storm of lighting strikes


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_No ..._

"You think I'm going to run? Do you!?" she yelled as she took a kunai out her pouch. "I came here to make sure Koji didn't get hurt because ... he's still my friend. I'd do the same if you was being Kyo. Heck I'd do even fucking more ...!"

She held the kunai at her chest, hesitant at first. She only had one shot at this due to earlier. It would only last 15 minutes at most, then she'd be out of it. But if that's what it would take ...!

Lyra shoved the kunai through her chest, peircing her lung. She began to choke on her own blood as her hair turned a bright silver again and her eyes turned a scarlet red. Within seconds the kunai had dropped to the floor and her body was covered in azure flames. The chakra lance was gripped tightly in her hand as the shield spun rapidly.

By now, she'd switched. The thought of everything Kei had said to her and all those looks, and how she was turning Kyo against her ... no way was she going to just stand there!

"*I'M GOING TO FUCK YOU UP KEI! YOU HEAR ME!?*" she yelled as she held out her lance before firing a large blast of chakra. Kei's lightning shield was shattered to smithereens, before Lyra simply walked through the flames with her own chakra flames protecting her. This wouldn't last long, and she knew it.

She only had a shot to rip the girl's guts out! Lyra stood in front of Koji, now seeing how the prophecy from before was coming true. The dream she had of a woman encased in azure-armor protecting a boy with silver hair ... it wasn't Kyo afterall.

But in that same dream she died ...


----------



## River Song (Jun 19, 2011)

*Hotaru*

“You really have no idea who you are dealing with; I am one of the last puppeteers alive. Koji is The pinnacle of the Mugenshi  bloodlust. Thalia is Immortal. How I ask you are you going to defeat a team that compliments each other so brilliantly.”His eyes had darkened in Hotaru’s state of bloodlust; it had been so long since he had been able to truly fight someone.  

He attached chakra strings to Cheranu making complicated hand movements, the clown puppet looked even more demented than usual. He rushed through the lightning barrier. The electricity barely singing his collar. Just as the lightning strike began to pour down Cheranu raised his sword. Acting as a conductor the sword attracted all of the lightning, leaving none to strike Koji.

The volts shot through Cheranu’s metal body before stopping at the wooden canister that contained Karina’s heart. He wondered if the girl would remember her fight with Karina.

He shuddered as Lyra approached them. Her chakra was amazing but dark at the same time. The murderous rage in Lyra almost made Hotaru jealous. Why couldn’t he have that kind of power? Why couldn’t he inspire pure fear into other people?


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

"That just make me wanna put up another one."

Kei smiled as another lighting barrier was in place the instant the one shot down. Kei landed down on the ground she turned to her brother. She smirked as she knew Kyo could handle his light weight. It was just that Kyo had to learn, it was their job to destroy all missing ninjas..

She looked at Hotaru as another one formed, she still had Koji speed and it made it even more fun. She notice the change in her body, the movement the swiftness. Everything was a little bit slower now

"What did I say?"Kei asked,"Didn't you hear my moving speech...Saying that everyone that dares to stop me will die."

Kei side stepped and appeared on Hoatru shadow before he could even blink,"I would love to see if your immortal or not."

And with that she shoved Durga so fast towards his spine, just to paralyze him if nothing more. Kei just smiled at Lyra kicking and screaming method of dealing with things

If Lyra wanted to help a missing then so be it...But she knew it

Kyo was in her place now...

Kyo got in front of Lyra, his eyes not wavering a bit. This wasn't play time, it wasn't flirting anymore. This was going to be a real fight. And it almost made Kyo sad but he didn't show it on his face. It would be stupid and foolish and almost disgusting. Him, a fennikkusu heir was wavering to a woman...

Utter disgust...But truth...

Kyo stood out in front of her,"You will not proceed any futher."Kyo said in a warning tone as wires shot from the ground in front of her. He was more focused on defense then attacking..

He didn't want to attack her..

"Now would you want a friend to know that you will be servely beaten to death if anyone found this out?"Kyo said,"If I was a missing I would rather die by your hands than run away a live knowing that we couldn't see each other."

Kyo shook his head,"Just stop..."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She stood up, she was tired of all this nonsense, she was ready to fight. Standing up, she could see Kei and Koji were ready, so she decided she'd take on Kyo instead. She started at Kyo, wondering where this would lead, and in the end, he separated himself from Lyra. Thalia smiled. So instead of lashing out, like she thought he would, Kyo still feels love for Lyra. How amusing.

"Hey Kyo, why did you have to do that? In fact it may have been better to keep her in. After all, we were all once a team together. The only thing that would change this even more would be if your mother was here. Although I should be counting my blessings, I wouldn't want to face off against her."

She quickly glanced over towards Kei and Koji. Lightning was Koji's weakness, and it was quite apparent that she had the lightning element. She looked back towards Kyo, wondering what she should do. She didn't know how strong he was, and she wasn't allowed to kill him. Well, she could always make a mistake.

However after Lyra said that she'd save Kyo even more than how she saved them, she shut up. She didn't want to get on Lyra's bad side. Lyra suddenly just walked through the flames though as if it were nothing. She watched, wondering if she should get into this fight or not.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji stood there solemnly in Kei's cage for him. He could feel her pain and anger as she began to tell him how deeply he hurt her. How she was willing to accept him for what he was and how she wanted a future with him in spite of himself. He didn't know what to say, their wasn't any snappy one liner to direct back at her, hell she wasn't even a proper enemy in his eyes. She was losing it and giving into her dark side. Koji watched as she completely and utterly manipulated her brother into turning on Lyra. It was quite the mean streak but he always knew she had it in her to become as marvelous as she was now. He looked down at the ground resigning himself to his fate.

"You think I'm going to run? Do you!?" He looked up to see Lyra yelling as she took a kunai out her pouch. "I came here to make sure Koji didn't get hurt because ... he's still my friend. I'd do the same if you was being Kyo. Heck I'd do even fucking more ...!"Koji watched helplessly from his cage as she stabbed herself with the kunai. 

"What are you doing you idiot!!!"Koji ran into the wall shoulder first but received a nasty shock for his efforts. Then Lyra's body burst into flames before long she was standing there with silver hair and a lance. She smashed through the lightning barrier and stood in front of Koji. Protecting him.

"You're as stupid as ever you know that right?"He said but Kei was on them again going after Hotaru who had only attempted to aid Koji. He broke off towards her as she tried to claw at his spine, she may be fast now but with Shouka, Koji knew he was faster. He rammed his shoulder into her knocking her away from Hotaru.

"Do you really think you and your brother are going to impress him with any of this? It's 5 on 2 you can't win this fight."

"You stupid rabbit. I don't want to fight you Kei... But I'm not prepared to die here either."He dashed forward like a bat out of hell he aimed a spinning roundhouse kick at her gut.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 19, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "I have your back when you need it. I know you are not weak nor perfect. You have to let go is that you are not a weapon to kiri. I know you still think it, but you have to let it go sometime when you are living in another village and still be proud of your village and country. This persom may be after you, because you showed off a intersting power that could turn on either side of a coin." Hakro was serious and thought he gave away Vincent secret of his running away from kiri, he needed to come out sometime. Spike howled again to inform Hakro, to Spike if the women attacks first or she just here to talk. Spike's fur was on edge as he showed his wgte fangs off a wolf. Spike attack not like a normal wolf would do. To him she was a treat. Hakro was wondering if Spike can handle her on his own grounds for now or not get too hurt from this person who is coming here at the moment.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana sighed. Was this person after her? She shook her head. She wouldn't let them.
"I have to be a weapon because thats why i was born to do though that deosn't mean a mindless one. A weapon just means i am there to fight but wont be s lave" she said. She felt the person nearing them. She got up readying herself though she was still kinda weak from being knocked out again. She narrowed her eyes at Hakro. Twice he put her down and she was not happy about that. She did the putting down not the other way around. "She'll be here any minute." she said.

*Darius*

Darius went a little wide eyed at the mentioning at some unknown person looking or heading for his sister. Not surprising. Since they aquired their abilities they have been targeted with people trying to capture them for their abilities. Violet was unworried though. She didn't really sense evil and if she did she was sure she could take down the threat as it was that strong, odd yes but not strong. 
"Well i guess we should got fetch them and see who this intruder is no?" she said as water enveloped them and soon they found themselves infront of the Hospital.

*Solidad*

Solidad felt the feeling of being watched. She knew the wolves were but now she got the feeling they were watching her for someone else. That nerved her a bit. She did not like being watched or followed. It was in a way instict she supposed but still it made her slightly annoyed so she picked up the speed running to where it was she sensed the after feeling of the powers she felt traveling faster than a normal run. She hoped to loose them this way. She then came to a stop as bursted through the door that she sensed the presence it. She saw a guy and a girl.


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Bellatorres ... destroyer of all._












"You ..."

Lyra's eyes were sharp and peirced Kyo's skull as she gave one swing of her lance, destroying the wires in front of her. "I just want ... your sister! I'll kill her! Hate me all you want!"
Lyra moved past Kyo, heading for his sister. 
"*I'M GONNA FUCKING SLAUGHTER HER!*"

With that, she held her lance straight in Kei's direction, charging up a small orb of bright, blue light. It soon grew in size to that of a house, before blasting away at Kei. The strength of the blast was enough to rival a tailed-beast ball, but it didn't come without it's disadvantages. Lyra could feel the power slipping away, and was going to go at any moment. She only had a few minutes left.

With the smoke not yet cleared, she wasn't sure if the blast had hit Kei. However, she wasn't going to stop there.
"*FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU TO THE DEEPEST PARTS OF FUCKING HELL!*"

Lyra shot multiple blasts of chakra, aiming to torch the girl to smithereens. She had to kill her, no matter what! In the minutes, _seconds_ she had left before it would be over she had to destroy her!

​


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuk*
*Brother..*

"I am though.."

She said rather coldly to Koji, her eyes bright sky blue. Not the regular blue, but a brighter more becoming blue. She watched him as he came up to her and slammed his leg into her gut. Kei could feel something crush under the speed and pressure and she vomitted up blood all over legs and foot

Kei flew to the side and hit the ground hard....

She felt the wave of pain but that made her want to get up and fight more. Her eyes wavered but she just smiled as she snapped her fingers and her blood crystalized and doubled all around him...

"Those legs are quite dangerous...Lets hurt them.."Kei said and then the blood dugged into his skin to his bone

"FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU TO THE DEEPEST PARTS OF FUCKING HELL!"

Kei looked up,"Is someone PMSing over there?"she asked

But then her eyes widen along with her brothers as she watched a bright light shoot towards her at a speed. Kei shivered but then she felt something or someone pull her away, when she blinked her eyes she was already near Lyra...

It was Kyo...

"Damn it!!"he cursed and soon put a flaming barrier around himself, he used Body Replacement to whisk Kei to a safer place and him to take the damage...

He smiled weakly at the coming arrows,"Shit..."

*"BROTHER!!!!"*

The beams took away almost everything in the front of it...Kei eyes widen and her body shook as she watched the smoke cleared...She couldn't feel him...Why couldn't she feel him!!

"KYO!!!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 19, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel* 

Hakro noticed a women that the wolves describe for him and what type of power she hold. He steped in front of Diana, Hakro glared at the girl that burst in on them. "What do you want, you can fight or just speak to us that is your option?" He put his hands in front of him as he putting them together to be on his guard on what this chick was going to do. First time sticking his neck out for another girl size his sister. He felt different but he would never really expressed that to anyone. To him it was better to keep it inside and let it rot like the rest of his feelings as well. It was okay if he did not have Spike at the moment to fight he had other jutsu yo work alone as well to get by. Spike would be mad for missing out on a fight with his master but it will be worth it. Hakro looked at Diana who was weak from being knocked out twiced becaused of him but how to stop her was talking about Kiri. He was wondering what the girl was going to do first as she make her move first.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina felt something nudging her leg, sher touch down to feel the fur of Spike. "How is Diana and Spike. take me to them." Spike howled to the other wolves he made friends with to help them out in tough situations. Akina heard the other howls of the wolves. Akina put her staff away as she ran after Spike who enter the hospital. Spike ran down the hall and took the stairs. Akina kept folowing Spike to Diana's and Hakro's room. Spike growled as Akina got the message as she pulled her staff as she stop at the open room of Hakro's and Diana's hospital room. She scensed three people in the room already. Hakro growled at Spike to lay low for now till he gave a signal to attack or help. Spike stayed out of the room for now. Akina scensed her brother and Diana and she dd not know the other person as she had her guard up till the women made her first move to see what could happen next in this hospital room.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
Koji was aghast as he heard something crack inside Kei causing her to spit up blood all over him. He rushed over to her in horror at what he had done to her and to make sure she was alright. As he dashed to her he saw her smile except this smile was like his whenever he was about to do something brutal to an opponent. Instictively he made the snake seal.

*DOTON DOMU!!!*

The blood began to crystalize and increase in volume around him. Koji wasn't sure what the attack did but then she said her aim was his legs.

*SNIKT*

The blood tried to hack through his armor but it didn't do more than just chip away at the iron hide of the technique. Koji then looked up as he saw what was apparently suppose to be Lyra, her new look was very disconcerting for Koji to get use to. She was screaming at Kei. Then Lyra unloaded with a barrage of chakra molded into tiny orbs of destruction, Kei was in her crosshairs, no not Kei it was Kyo now. Koji could feel his rage building as he tried to dash over to Kyo. No one would be allowed to kill him except for the Viper, but as he tried to make his way over there he was blown away by the force of Lyra's attack. As Lyra rained down hell on all of them Koji's Domu was breaking under the stress of the attack.

"God damnit Lyra!!!You're going to get us all killed!!!"


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_It's over ..._

Lyra couldn't fight it. With her last sight, she could see she had hit Kyo instead as well as Koji, just angering her further. However, with all her chakra and energy drained, the blue flames dissapeared and her hair returned to normal. The lance and shield dissapeared into a burst of sparkles and blue flames before the girl collapsed to the ground.

_Dammit ... why did he take it for her!? Does she really mean that ... that much to him? I guess I can never be better than her, or more than her. I'll always be second best, huh?_

With Lyra's final thought, her eyes shut, the girl now unconscious in the middle of the battlefield. She was extremly vulnerable right now, and could only hope someone would get her out of there.


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*
_*Tears of the Dragon*_

Kyo opened his eyes and saw the crystalzed wires wrapped around him. Phoenix? He looked to his side and saw the sword millions of wires wrapped around him? What happened? Lyra? Was she alright? Was Kei alright?! Why couldn't he move his body? Why couldn't he feel anything?

"Phoenix!"he heard her cries,"LET ME IN!! LET ME IN!!!"

The wires retracted back and the dark night sky was greeted along with the teary face of Kei. Why was she crying? She placed him on her lap as she cried and moved his hand to her face. She was telling him something, why couldn't he hear her anymore?

Kei tears stained his face...

_Stop crying..._

He wanted to say but it wouldn't come out,_I am here...I will never leave you..._

Kei release his hand when she saw him smile a bit, his eye lids getting heavier and heavier

_Kei...So warm..._

Kei eyes widen in horror

_Sleep...Kei...I'll be up soon..._

His hand dropped from her face and Kei couldn't believe it. Her body shook as she tried to get him to touch her face again but it wouldn't work. She shook his body and he wouldn't stirr. She tried to nuzzle his hair but that wouldn't work...

Kei grabbed her brother head and held it tight as tears streamed down her eyes but no sound came out...She smiled as she remembered his blessing and then watched as her brother body healed up

"Brother...Your body..Its healed.."she whispered,"Wake up..."

Kei shook him,"No more games..Kyo...Wake up..."

Kei leanded down and kissed his forehead speeding up the process. No response. She did it again

No response....

She did it again....

No response....

Kei smiled weakly as she leanded her head back, tears became blood that rolled out of her eyes...She leaned back down and kissed her brother, no response....

She touched his face and then she threw back her head again.........


*"UWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"*she screamed

*"UWAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*

Kei eyes streamed down blood as she screamed...The only thing she could do...The only thing she wanted to do....

Her brother...Her brother...Left her....

_*"KYAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"*_


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She decided to back off for the moment, she didn't want to get destroyed by just standing there either. However she loved this battle, in fact, the twins seemed like they were being destroyed, well, Kei anyways. However she noticed that Lyra was using a extremely strong attack on Kei, it would kill her if it hit head on, and she knew Koji would be mad. But hey, if it wasn't her at least the killed her then he wouldn't be mad with her.

However to her shock Kyo was the one who got hit. Due to that he looked in extremely bad shape, however she knew Koji still wouldn't like this. Although she didn't really care at all. Finally, Kyo was down, that arrogant prick was finally down. She looked over at Kei, she looked a little distraught. Soon she started to rage, smiling, knowing that Kei had hit her breaking point.

"Hey Koji? want to take down Kyo, I'll hold Kei off for now, I don't mind. I raring to go fight now, and I've just been watching from the side lines till now. Don't worry, I'll keep my promise, I won't kill her."

She then looked towards Kei, wondering what was happening to her, as she seemed to be changing.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 19, 2011)

*Miho*

_Needless Conflict; Unwanted Drama​_
_"This is getting far to out of hand."_

The emotions that were erupting in this place was very much expected of hormonal driven teenagers, but these kids seemed to have a deep rooted hatred for one another. The two boys for one another as it would seem, the Fuzen woman's daughter for Koji, though the most prominent was this intense dislike or down right abhorring loathing these two seemed to share for the other. One even going as far as to stab herself to invoke a massive increase in power and chakra.

She walked the flames of Kyo's barrier, she herself was coated in an azure color of chakra. Despite the massive increase in the power and the general intensity of her chakra was the lance she was able to form from it. Once release toward Fuzen's daughter the sheer might was far greater than one could even realized unless in the direct vicinity of the blast. The stress of the attack was enough for the solid rock the mountains were made of to give out as the earth beneath their feet began to crack.

Luckily for Miho she had activated her techinque before hand. Lines began to appear all over her face as her body began to crack and unfold. Before she broke down into sheets among sheets of paper. The threat of this attack was enough for Miho to hide behind the attack as she narrowly escaped and reforming just on the other side. The aftershock of the attack proved how powerful it was, but missed it's intended target.

Instead of hitting Fuzen's daughter, the brother took the blow for her.

The perpetrator of the attack had gone down for the count, her face planting directly into the dirt as her body gave way going into unconsciousness. Miho's lone eye darted over to her vulnerable body, she didn't want to get involved, this whole spectacle had nothing to do with her, but the code of honor she followed and the words of god, didn't allow her to just abandoned this helpless girl. Killing someone why they laid was defenseless was what a ninja did the only problem was a kill granted by another, in this case the target themselves, was not to her liking.

"Such a troubling moment, but I can't allow her to be taken advantage of." She thought to herself as she darted off toward the unconscious Lyra's body. Taking off her cloak and covering her body with it, Miho hoisted her onto her back to move her from this battlefield while looking at the unconscious girl from the corner of her eye.

"You have an uncanny resemblance down to the core of someone I once knew. Perhaps my honor isn't the only thing moving me."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 19, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Tonight is a perfect night for you to get more wolves, let's go to look for more for Spike's pack." Hakro howled for Spike to come find them after he was down whatever he was doing. "I guessed we can find some in these caves of Horrorville, I don't know how bad of a shape they are in." "We can always go to Ghost to healed them anytime, who know." Hakro was thinking Akina was right about expanding his pack more than ever. They left the party to one of the tunnels as they waited for Spike. Spike run towards them as to shake the water off of him as he cool off and drank from one of the lakes nearby. "Spike help me sniff out some wolves that are not owned or abanded by other people."

Spike growled as he said I be by Akina side you can sniff then out like me. Hakro growled back. Akina got what they would speaking about from their growls and what Hakro said before. Spike started running as Hakro and Akina run behind Spike the artic wolf. They heard whimpers and grpw;s up ahead. "I think they have rabis." "It really will not effect me or my blood type."  Akna was thinking just knock them out not to kill the wolves at all. Spike went down the slope as he got in a fight with the silver wolf with scar on it's chest. Hakro ran down as Hakro was going to take on the one with the damage eye that could not see right at all. That wolf attack Hakro as Hakro fight back with beast like wolf attacks to knock him down. As Spike and Hakro was fighting the other two wolves, Akina heard something she thought the cave was going to colapsed on them.

Everyone in that cave included the wolves heard the crack as the cave caved in on them. Akina did a few handseals for a powerful wind current did not came out of her hands it came from one of her swords to give Hakro enough time to escape with all the wolves that was included in the fight. Hakro picked up each wolf and throw them where Akina was as he ran as all the rocks came crumbling down Hakro was not damage just dusty from dust. "You would do anything for a wolf's life." "That is why I can't get rid of my nick name, help me get them to the infirmary." Akina felt for one of the wolves as they were only stunned at the moment, she picked one up. Hakro picked up the other wolf as he looked at Spike he was not hurt, but he looked ready to continue the fight as he walked behind Hakro and Akina to the infirmary.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke/Sieferoth Almiesy/Koji Kazama*

It took a while but Shinosuke was finally on the scene. He was riding on top of a bird covered in flames, his pet falcon Shinbird. He had observed some other weird chakras in the area one's that belonged to comrades of his in Konoha. His search for them left the kids open for Sieferoth's machinations. Then things got real bad evidentially one of the young bucks chakras skyrocketed and allowed them use moves way above their pay grade. The surrounding peaks and valleys having been decimated by the show of power.

"Well well well what do we have hear. Two of my sheep, a half dressed unconscious piece of jailbait, assorted other teenagers playing ninja... And a grown man who likes to prey on children.Shinbird flapped it's fiery wings toward Sieferoth who just stood there, the only thing flappable about him being his hair and cape. Shin stared at Sieferoth wondering what exactly his endgame was, what he had hoped to accomplish by doing all of this.

"You put these all of these kids in danger with these games of yours Sieferoth Almiesy. I don't take kindly to anyone making my niece cry or getting my idiot nephew half killed."Shin dismounted from Shinbird walking over to Kei and Kyo  to check on them. She looked horribly distraught, she had been crying blood. Kyo was out like a light.

"You're niece and nephew got handed their targets on a silver platter. They completely squandered the gift I gave them when I walked into the Branded base and save these kids. I wasn't intending for the other girl to come here with that kind of firepower though. They are all genin but even still her power was almost that of an elite jounin. It was impressive. This new crop of Angels is very impressive.Sieferoth proceeded to spread his arms and laugh madly. He was more than satisfied at the carnage that happened here.

"So you enjoy playing with their feelings like this? You think in some sick deluded way you were giving her a gift by putting her through this!?!?!?" The whole area was being radiated with heat as Shin felt his anger towards Sieferoth mounting. Fennikusuhane was roaring with rage as it could feel someone was hurting the ancestors of it's original masters.

"No what I did here today was for the greater good of my homeland. Koji Kazama and the rest of his gang will be dealt with accordingly. Nirvana is what awaits those that turn their back on our country. But what happens if we don't have a country. The Leaf face a similar proposition. These Branded are a serious threat. They have taken out four of the five great ninja nations. Weakness is not to be tolerated!! This is WAR!!!!Sieferoth was irradiating a heatwave as there was a madness in his eyes as he spoke. His words were soaked and saturated in passionate fervor, this man was a Patriot, a Soldier.

"As much as I would love seeing my old Sensei take on my former clansman we don't have the time for this shit. You know things must be really bad if I'm the voice of reason. We are behind enemy lines. Missing, Fuzen, Konoha, it doesn't matter right now. You two are just as monstrous as their worst guys but their are two of you and who knows how many of them."Koji stood between the two men, knowing he could easily be tossed aside but also knowing they weren't stupid. They wouldn't fight right here and make the situation worse.

"Bird shit sheep is right. This isn't the time or place for you and me to go at it... Stay away from my family though Sieferoth."Shin calmed down and so did Sieferoth, the unbearable desert heat that was coming from the both of them died down causing Koji to sigh in relief.

"Come on Thalia...they gave us time to heal before they attacked us. We should give them the same respect.That wasn't the real reason why he didn't want to fight. He didn't have the will to fight on against Kei. He landed one blow on her and felt terrible about it. Koji and Shinosuke locked eyes with one another before the latter approached Kei and Kyo.

"Come on Kei sweetie he'll be fine after resting some. I promise you're brother will be alright. Let's go find somewhere to rest away from all these problems ok?"

Sieferoth focused his gaze on Koji and Thalia. It was the kind of look that told them to keep their mouths' shut. He still needed some time with them but it had to be under more private conditions.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She grunted while turning away from Kei, and started to head towards Koji. However one look from Seiferoth said that she shouldn't say anything against it. He was right, they did pay them the same mind, might as well give them the same. Although she really wanted to fight right now she decided it was best not to, they'd be found by others soon, and if they were overwhelmed, well that wouldn't be good for them.

She eventually stood by Koji's side, but didn't say anything. She didn't know how Koji felt before, but by looking at his previous battle with Kei she could tell he didn't hold back, and that seems to have made him not want to continue. Well, not necessarily, but it seemed to shock him out of his fighting streak at least. 

She glanced back up at Seiferoth, wondering where they should go. It was obvious he was going to take them somewhere, but where was the question. She hadn't gotten a single question cleared from her mind since she met him, and this mysterious man seemed so, well mysterious to her. What was hist true intentions?


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Leave...

Leave....

She all wanted them just to leave. She held her brother tightly in her arms. Her brother face stained with the blood of her tears. He was still warm and that all that mattered. She held on to him for dear life, she wasn't going to leave him. He needed her. He was sleeping, she had to protect him...Had to...Had too...Had too!

But when someone touched him she almost instantly wanted to peel off his skin, but then she relaized that it was Shin...

Where was he? Where was he? Where was he when she needed him. Kei didn't say anything as Shin took her brother. He wasn't waking up, but he wasn't dead either. Kei just stayed there. Even when Shin told her to go...

So empty...So very empty....

She watched as her brother was almost a lifeless doll....

She got up and turned to Sieferoth, her eyes widen before settling down into a hatred stare. No more of her brothers feeling would mixed with hers. No longer would the feeling of a warm presence was there. The world became cold for Kei...It became really horribly cold...

Colder than she could ever imagined and it was all his fault...

She hoped that he saw her, saw her wanting to tear him apart bit by bit. For taking her brother away from her but for now she will turn tail. But she will become the next Lilith...

And she will personally kill him...

She grabbed Phoenix tail and held it close, it was whimpering for it lost of it master...

And she was sad to...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin looked at Kei she was completely catatonic but staying there wasn't really an option. With Kyo over his shoulder and his free hand on Kei's shoulder he thought about the best course of action. His gaze turned towards Miho Kaneko, one of his sheep, the girl sheep.

"Hey girl sheep some others from our village are here. There are a lot of people above your level so wandering around her on your own wouldn't be a wise idea. What do you say we go find our comrades?"He tried his best to look cheerful but the fact was he was worried about Kyo and especially about Kei. On top of his guilt for not being there was the guilt he felt for abandoning Miho. She was his responsibility as one of his genin.

"I'm not perfect Miho. I am sorry I haven't been that great of a sensei. I let grief get in the way of my responsibility to you and being the dutiful person that you are I probably disgust you. I am sorry and would humbled if you stayed on as my student. At the very least let me watch out for you until we get out of Kumo. I'll watch out for your friend as well."  He removed his hand from Kei's shoulder and reached out for Miho to take it. Shin had not changed at all in the 15 years from when Taiyou met him, he was still trying to protect everyone.
---

*Koji Kazama and Seiferoth*

"Come on Thalia and Hotaru. We need to get going before the Branded find us." Koji couldn't help but stare at Kei, she had a blank almost empty expression on her face. He just wanted to walk over there and comfort her but he knew it wasn't possible. Seiferoth had put them through so much and made them do things to each other. Koji Kazama had never felt guilt or remorse until he looked at Kei as she was now. She used to be the "Trap" the kind of girl that would lure you in with her kindness then break your heart. Koji fell for her trap but it was not that part that drew him in, it was the inner darkness in her. He knew she was natural born killer from the first time he ever fought her, but now. Koji understood her and himself so much better in these short moments, the true difference between himself and Kei. Koji could live with how terrible he was, he reveled in it. The weight of his despicable misdeeds didn't burden him completely, their were moments of self-introspection where he may have felt undeserving but he never went mad from it. Not mad like Kei atleast, this was different than anything Koji had gone through. She looked so broken, this wasn't how she was meant to live.

"You know this is your fault don't you? You picked that poor girl to be some kind of plaything for you. You charmed her and played the role of some brooding nobleman with a dark side. You filled her heart with darkness and helped to bring out a monster within her. If you never met Kei Aosuki her life could have been a happy one. Your ability to ruin everything around you astounds me."  Seiferoth's words cut at Koji like a dagger. He couldn't find the words to protest or correct what he felt was true as well. 

"You can either be a monster or a man. Their is no middle ground. You made the decision to be a monster the day you slaughtered your mother and father." 

"You're right Brother Seiferoth. Let's get out of here already. The Branded will show up in full force after Lyra's little outburst. Hey Miho take care of..." Koji stopped himself from saying "Lyra" it dawned on him he was giving off the illusion like he actually really cared about anyone other than himself. He turned to Thalia and Hotaru.

"Let's go..."Koji cut out all the emotional undertones in his voice speaking dry and plainly. He just needed to get away from Kei. She was a reminder of how much he deluded himself. He began to walk away from the crowd in hopes of finding a nice cave to camp out in.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 19, 2011)

*Miho*

_Realization_​
"I've got her. Don't worry about it." She responded to Koji. Before she turned her attention to someone else.

She was right, and by extension so was the Hokage, all this drama eventually lead her back to her sensei: Shinsosuke Uchiha. Miho thought she would have gotten the chance to chew him out. A student lecturing their teacher? Heh, how amusing that would have been. A mere genin telling a higher ranking officer how he should act. The thought was enough to even make Miho chuckle at it, but that's what she was going to do...at first. Now it just felt like a waste of time to do it, she needed to this girl to a safer place as well as evacuate before goons of the Branded showed up.

Miho was on her way to walk off when, not shockingly, her sensei called out to her. It seemed he was aware of Azumo and Mikako being inside Kumogakure and he was right about her wandering around on her own. Things were getting far to dangerous and she was sure the branded would put their forces on high alert after all of this. Though his next words...weren't something she would have expected him to say, the beginning of his sentence he did something that was enough for her to widen her eye in shock.

He called her by her first name.












As he spoke Miho could see that the look on his face told the story. He was indeed grieving even if he was trying to hide it. It was a look that she herself was used to having back when she was younger. Was she disgusted with her sensei? Yea, he was probable right about that. Just leaving her without a word to fend for herself suddenly disgusted her, but his words spoke true...as a simple man, no matter how powerful, he wasn't perfect. As he reached his hand out toward her the young kunochi could only look at it. Through these small words Miho was hit by the realization that maybe she did need someone to watch out for her.

_As all three of us bump fist a pact has been formed. We shall watch out for the other no matter the times or how bad things get. Agreed?_

_"Another memory..."_ Perhaps she needed someone like this as a figure in her life. Maybe she could finally, for a change, have someone to watch her as her brother and friends did long ago. Miho's body urge her to take his hand as she would finally have at-least one other person in her life that could fill a void she so adamantly denied she didn't have after being on her own for so long and being alone for the second time.

Though she didn't. She couldn't bring herself to.

"I'll let the Hokage deal with you." She plainly said as she walked beside him. "I've already forgiven. Just don't do it again...okay?" She spoke softly as she adjusted the sleeping Lyra's body on her back.

_"Perhaps Daisuke was right...maybe...I've grown to hard."_


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
*From Now...To Then*

_Flashback:_

_"I am going to be the greatest hokage that ever lived!!"Kyo yelled at the top of his lungs standing on a rock with a wooden sword Shin had carved out for him. He swung it with all his might before toppling down the rock and laughing..

Kei watched as she held her book close to her and her mother was watching them to. Shin had just left to do some official business but not before giving her a kiss on the forehead. She smiled at the thought, Kyo had looked over to Kei and frowned

"Kei! Did you hear me!?"he yelled at her causing the meek girl to jump and blush,"The best and no less!"

Kei looked up at her mother,"If Kyo going to be Kage...What am I going to be?" she asked

Her mother laughed and pat the girls head,"Anything you want.."she said,"Anything and if you beat Kyo, you might become Kage...hahah it be nice for the family to take over."

Kei looked up at the sky and then down at her brother, as she thought for a moment. Anything? Anything that she wanted? A Kage job is a very important and dangerous job, her mother told her. That is why Shin was always around to protect her. Kei smiled

"Shin!!"Kei said,"I wanna be uncle Shin!!" 

Her mother looked at her for a minute before bursting out laughing,"You want to be your uncle!! Now..Now..I don't need another Shin running around the place."

Kei shook her head wildly,"No silly...Protect!! I want to protect!!"_

_Flashback end:_

_Protect..._

That was the only thing Kei ever wanted to do. Was to protect. As a child of a Kage she was struck down with expectation and then was pushed to carry them out. But that didn't mind her, nope not one bit. She just wanted to protect.

Her home...

Her family....

Her friends....

All of them, she just wanted to protect. Yet looking at Kyo comatose body was more of a way of telling her she was how far off her dream truthfully was. Her brother got hurt protecting her because she went out on a rampage and was to weak to protect herself.

She looked up weakly at Kyo but then back down, she would wait. She would wait until he gets back up and pat her on her head....

To say...

_I am sorry..._


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed, what she thought was right. By what Kyo had said, it seemed that Kei hadn't totally gotten over Koji, and Koji the same. Sort of a downer, but as it stood she shouldn't complain. Although by the way Koji looked and talked, she knew he wasn't in any mood to play around. She slowly approached him saying:

"You're right, we need to get going."

She then diverted her eyes away from Koji, trying not to disrupt him to much. She felt unease as she started to walk forward, wondering if something could easily set Koji off at the moment due to this whole incident, wondering if he'd lash out at them, or if he'd just sulk about it. That last choice didn't sound like Koji, but she wasn't totally sure.

She walked up to Seiferoth and thought about what she should ask. She didn't want to get on his bad side, it seemed like a extremely easy thing to do, but at the same time she didn't want to seem to gentle, choices choices.

"I'm just wondering, Can you tell me where we're heading? I don't really like being blindly taken somewhere and it'd help to at least know the name of where we are going, if it wouldn't be to much trouble."


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!
_
Charle could see that the two were reluctant to go, while Tifa was perhaps stuck inbetween. 
"Can it! We're going either way!" she barked before taking the lead. Happy & Kazi kept their mouths shut for their own good, with Tifa just going along with it. "Besides ... I've heard this mission is rather interesting!"
"Really? From who?" Kazi raised an eyebrow at her comment about the mission, agreeing with _billions_ of ninja that missions are rarely fun.
"From Pointertail himself! Who else do you think!?"

The group went silent as they could tell Charle was getting annoyed. Tifa was already getting a headache from her shouting.
"Charle-sama, I thought we was going to rest?" Tifa asked with a much calmer tone.
"Yeah we are. It's just I've got to take care of a few things fi-"

The four found themselves interrupted by the loud howling of thunder. Happy darted his eyes to the skies to see a large bolt of lightning heading straight for them. 
"*Wind Release Dome!*" Happy held up his paws, forming a dome made of gust of wind to protect them from the attack. It worked: the lightning began circulating through the wind, but Happy managed to kill it by taking control of the chakra in the atoms.

"What the hell was _that!?_" Kazi yelled as he could see more bolts of lightning smashing into the dome. Happy was hard at work with protecting the group, but it was a bit too much for the young exceed.
"A weather storm?"
"No! There's a barrier around Extalia 24/7 so this is ninjutsu! Someone has broken through so the guards must've been alerted!" Charle spoke incredibly fast to explain the situation as she realised she couldn't do much. Lightning was strong against earth, and that's all she had.
"I can't hold it much longer!" Happy cried as the wind dome began to flicker away. 
"Everyone _run_!" Kazi held out his hands to block the last bolt of lightning, reversing it back to the skies. The others took their chance and sprinted out of the now destroyed dome, heading away from that spot. Kazi quickly rolled out of the way to avoid the last strike.

But once Tifa had properly analysed the attack, it was then she realised who it must be. She turned around, only to see a lightning barrier around them, preventing them from escaping and any from entering. She could see various exceed guards and higher-ups outside, trying to break through the dome.

"Dammit! It is a shinobi! But it can't be another exceed ... right?"
"No no the landlord has come for my rent! _Kyaaaah!_" Happy began to panick and cry as he wept on the ground, only to recieve a slap from Charle.
"I think I know who it is ..." Tifa mumbled as she looked up to the howling storms in the sky. Soon, rain began to fall on to the barrier, with it going through to hit them. "Rain ... lightning ... it must be her!"

"Yeah, I'm back again for your head. But this time mommy dearest isn't here to help out!" Tifa was right. Una Ell'kra, or _'Fugly Witch'_ as Tifa preferred to call her. Una landed elegantly on the ground, wearing a sort of new outfit. Her hair was different too--- she had short black hair, with a mini-black leather jacket with fur around the hood. Her sword was in the holder on the belt of her short shorts, that contrasted with her leather boots.

"And they say when you go black there's no going back."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha, Guardian Ryoji

Chapter 4: Ryoji VS Ikuto: Shall he with Strongest Resolve Be Victorious! Part II *

Ikuto eyes opened widely, activating his sharingan and reading all the moves that Ryoji was dishing out. Dodging and blocking his hit's, Ryoji's fist we're like getting hit by large bricks. They had no intention to hold back, every time his hands grabbed his fist he could help but pull back a bit. The pain of his fist are amazing...

No not yet, he felt hi speed increase. The Armor was once again taking affect. He quickly pulled back towards the water as his feet stood on top of it. Chakara was emanating from his feet. Ryoji smirked as he pulled another ice spear, but wait.

"How can you create two of those so quickly!? That's your S rank signature move. And on top of that it's Kenjutsu!"

Ikuto pulled the blades back preparing to throw this spear as his sapphire eyes started upon Ikuto's sharingan. 

"I'm dead... I won't be harmed by the negative affects from my jutsu. As long as I'm withing range of the door to the Plains of Disaster my power is unlimited, but as soon as I leave the specified area... All my powers will vanish and I'll be only a wandering spirit, with no power what so ever."

Ryoji pulled his arm farther back, Ikuto quickly ran the moment the spear was thrown by Ryoji's massive strength. It went from 1 mph to 400 in a second Ikuto's was barely able to dodge it, his arm's flames armor piece had been completely destroyed but not only that, his arm was bleeding it had been cut from this spear, the spear flew far, far away and soon exploded within contact. 

"So you're immortal?"

"No, I'm still able to feel pain and be defeated. I can just do my jutsu with zero chance of death because I can't die again..."

Ikuto heard his word and created a hand signs, his arm slowly returned to it's flaming blue armor and he said. His blades had disappeared in a flash of light. Ryoji as well had started creating hand signs. The both finished and inhaled as their chakara had been stored within their chest.

"Katon: Gokakyuu no Jutsu!"

"Katon: Gokakyuu no Jutsu!"

Both flames hurled towards each other, soon Ikuto's blue flames clashed with Ryoji's flame pushing the other towards their target. Ryoji's breath forced itself and he added more chakara to the jutsu managing to push Ikuto's fire ball away soon engulfing Ikuto in it's huge fire. 

The fire soon engulfed Ikuto, but then vanished in a second withing Ikuto's armor. Ryoji's eyes widen in amazement there been few who had survived a fireball technique he had released. 

"My Armor  is able to nullify fire type jutsu weaker than it. So most of you flame jutus are useless against me."

Ikuto sword reappeared in his hand, adding his chakara to it the blade once again emanated a white power from it growing to it's 12 feet long size. Ikuto raised his blade towards the air, looking at Ryoji's spirit straight in the eyes. 

"Blasting Zone..."

Ikuto slammed his sword towards the ground and the blades white energy had vanished within the ground and at the same second it did pillars of lightning came hurling towards Ryoji. Ryoji dodged as much as he could but the pillars of lightning continued to appear form the ground following Ryoji around. This boy really did grow... Ryoji thought rather happily, but then he stopped and placed his wing in front of him the pillars had once again tanked the hit. Smoke appeared and as soon as the smoke appeared so did a mist.

"Hidden Mist Jutsu"

"Damn it! My sharingan, I... I can't read things well... Is he about to do--"

"Silent Murder technique."


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!_

Una gave a look of death towards Tifa after her snarky comment on her hairstyle. 
"It's to avoid detection. Let's be honest here: do I look _anything_ like I did before?" she asked with a sly smile. Tifa shrugged off her question, annoying the bastard child even more. "Anyways, on with the main course ...!"











​ Una lunged for Tifa, gripping her infamous sword tightly. She gave a horizontal slash for Tifa's head, with the young kunoichi being quick to duck the attack. She grabbed Una's legs, yanking her from her stance. Even her aunt couldn't ignore that she had improved.
"_Hmph!_ You've learned a few tricks? Don't get too full of yourself!" Una's eyes began to glow an electric blue as a small lightning shield formed around her, pushing Tifa away. The woman quickly got off her feet, racing for her target. However, she was stopped by a large wall of earth seperating her between herself and her neice. 

"You will not go any further!" Charle yelled as she stood on top of the 10ft wall of earth she had formed. She clapped her paws together, before holding one out towards Una. 

"*Earth Release: 6 Hounds of Nai no Kami!*"

6 tall earth pillars rose from the ground, towering high into the sky. They trapped Una inside as they formed a sort of prism of stone between each pillar, before forming a roof over it. It was like being trapped in a sort of tower-prison made of stone. However, Una simply laughed at Charle's attempt at trapping her.

"You miserable old fool! Can't you tell by now what my element is!?" she roared with laughter but Charle kept a serious look.
"I don't think you listened well in class. A weaker element can prevail if it's of more power! *Earth Release: 99 Prism of O-Ryu!*" A gold shell appeared outside the tower, before beginning to decrease in size rapidly. It soon destroyed the stone pillars, but not before trapping Una in a tight squeeze, slowly crushing her. 

Happy took his chance and raced over to Tifa, trying to assist her in the best way he could. 
"_Tifa-chan?_ Are you okay?"
"Yeah ... we need to take her out! Don't worry about me and assist Charle-sama!" Tifa ordered with a serious tone as she quickly got off her feet. Happy nodded, before flying up to the top of the earth wall with Charle. He could see Una slowly being crushed, but then her eyes began to glow again.

"*HYAH!*" Una let out a strong burst of lightning that shattered the shield, before creating powerful strikes of thunder around her that began to demolish the soil they stood on.
"*OUT OF THE WAY!!*" Happy yelled with his master hearing him clearly. The two quickly flew into the sky to avoid the attack, with Kazi doing the same. Tifa had jumped to the top of a nearby tree to avoid the main attack. 

However, before they could even check if eachother was okay Una had already launched her second attack: a large lightning dragon that soared from the sky. It was twice the size of her trusty summon Bahamut, and beared resemblance to a typical water dragon. Charle's attacks would be useless here, so Happy knew he'd have to step in.

"*Wind Release: Pressure Damage!*" Happy opened his mouth, launching a large pressurized blast of wind to counter the lightning dragon. The two clashed, creating a large explosion that would prove useful for the group. Tifa took her chance, charging for Una. 

She had the heavy hammer of Brynhildr firmly in her hands, with her finger on the button. Once the smoke had cleared, she took a swing for her aunt, catching her off guard and slicing her face with the sharp edges. Una was quick to curse her, before taking a lunge with her sword. The two were caught in a fierce clash of weaponry, with Tifa managing to keep the experienced swordswoman on her feet.

"You think ... you've got it now don't ya?" Una smirked as she sent a forward slash embedded with cackling lightning. Tifa was quick to block it, before the two became locked in a deadly clash.

"Why don't you just die already!?"
"_Aha~ ..!_" 

Una gave a short giggle before seeing an opening in Tifa's defense. She smacked the girl in the face with her sword, before smashing her heel into Tifa's stomach. Her neice's blood was covered on her leg, only generating a smile from her. She pressed harder, crushing Tifa's guts before sending her flying towards the shield, electrocuting her.


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Walking around Konaha made him miss Fuzen a bit, he sighed Fuzen and Konaha have been getting along since the branded them being the only two surviving villages there. Everything was either a wasteland or a soon to be wasteland and it was kind of sad for villages to be falling to the hands of some jerk offs. But now is not the time to think about that...

Kyo looked both ways before entering the store...

Racks and racks of necklaces and rings lined the wall, Kyo looked at each one of them with careful consideration of how he was going to give it to. None of them really stood out but if he knew her well enough she would get mad at him for spending money on her.He groaned at that possible outcome, but at the same time he never ever brought her something before.

And it was about damn time that she got something from him...

Kyo picked up one of the necklace,"Maybe...She would like this one."Kyo questioned himself


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa had spent most of her day on these streets, simply looking through various shops. She wanted to find the perfect necklace for her mother, who had just been promoted to a higher rank in the MLA. 

After hunting through racks and racks of jewellry she eventually got to the last one she hadn't looked through. Just as she was about to walk over there, she saw a boy with silver hair start looking through the stuff. But he seemed familiar ... like she'd seen him before.

Then it came to her. When she was looking for Date, she had to spy on someone ... that was him! The son of the Fuzenkage! Her mother's enemie's son ... what a complicated way to put it, hmm? Tifa didn't want to go over there and start some sort of war, but she couldn't help but feel like the Aosuki's hated the Warholic's guts. Was it all because of her mother? Was her mother that foolish back then?

Taking a risk, Tifa casually walked over there, pretending to look on the rack before catching Kyo's eye. 

"Oh, that one looks nice! Could I try it on?"

*Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!

_








​
"_*Tifa-chan!*_"

Happy raced for his master's daughter, wondering if she was okay. Wispy smoke slowly floated around her as she had been hit by the high-voltage electric shield. Tifa was only saved from death due to the hammer casting a shield of fire around her back before she was hit, taking most of the damage. 
"Wow ... did that thing protect you?" Happy gasped as he looked at the legendary hammer tightly gripped by the kunoichi. It had small sparks of fire, as well as tiny flakes of electricity flickering around it from the attack. 
"I ... think so ..." Tifa mumbled as she tried to keep awake after such an attack. However, Una wasn't giving her any breaks. The woman lunged for Tifa, and with Charle & Kazi still on the other side Happy realised he'd have to fight her right now. 

Happy blocked Una's swipe with a blade made of water, before beginning to engage in a sword fight with her. Una couldn't help but smile at the idea of a cat--- no, a flying cat being a swordsmen! It was hilarious in her opinion. But this cat wasn't just going to let her take him out so easily! He quickly jumped over her head with great speed, before twirling around in an attempt to slice her. It worked! The water had slashed her waist, drawing blood on to the ground. But by now Una was enraged that he'd even managed to touch her, and upped her speed. Happy soon found himself overwhelmed, before being tossed against the lightning shield, knocking him out.

"_*HAPPY!*_" Tifa cried out for his name multiple times, but was only met with a devilish smile from Una. The poor cat was out cold next to Tifa, having been electrocuted by such a powerful technique. 
"And this is what happens folk when people get to full of themselves!" Una laughed before whipping out her sword and slapping it against Tifa's cheek. "Then we have you ... you the pathetic little low life, who makes brave comments but can't back it up. Where's your ego now baby?"

Tifa's frown soon turned into a small smile as she locked her sea blue eyes on Una, stunning her a little. Since when did she even get brave enough to smile at her deathbed?

"Go fuck yourself."

Una raised an eyebrow at her comment, before bursting into uncontrollable laughter. 
"Go fuck myself!? Oh god you kids get better and better with these insults or whatever you call 'em! _*OH LORD!!*_" 
Tifa wasn't making jokes however. She took her chance and punched Una in the face, before grabbing her sword and kicking the woman away with impressive strength. The sheer strength from Tifa's quick had sent Una smashing through the ground, creating a crater where she had rebounded off the ground. 
But the tide had turned now. Tifa was in possession of Una's sword, and planned to break this peice of shit in half. She grabbed both ends, before beginning to bend on the metal. However, Una wasn't the slightest bit annoyed. Instead, she gave a sarcastic look to Tifa that seemed to say _'Really?'_

"What? Aren't you going to miss your sword!?" Tifa remarked as the sword made a high-pitched screeching sound.
"Not at all. Any second now you'll see why," Una replied calmly as her stance became an impatient one. Tifa wondered what she was talking about, but soon felt a burst of lightning run through her body, shooting her back. The sword, now free of Tifa's grip, quickly threw itself over to it's master.
"See, my sword is actually a summon. It's got a mind and everything, just not a mouth, nose, ears or eyes. But it can still feel you, and still knows how to battle!"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha, Guardian Ryoji

Chapter 4: Ryoji VS Ikuto: Shall he with Strongest Resolve Be Victorious! Part II *

Ikuto was vigilant, he needed to think of something fast before he end up dead he stepped backwards, and heard the water splash as he stepped backwards. Of course, he was still on water and not only that, he had the armor on, but he must've figured out that this armor is resistant to ninja tools... So he might use the spear once again...

Ikuto soon heard the steps of Ryoji around the water, but he didn't know where it came from, he needed to thing of something quickly, now, right now! He was gonna die, he can't die not just yet. No he won't die, he remembered that he had the perfect technique for this situation, he could beat this technique

He placed his sword on the ground and said

"Raiton: Ikazuchi no Utage "

After creating the needed hand seal bolt of lightning soon engufled the water around him.

"Argh!"

Ryoji's scream where heard, he couldn't escape this anymore. The mist soon disappeared and Ikuto reactivated his Sharingan, he looked back and saw Ryoji on his knees taking the hit form his lightning. Though Ikuto himself was taking damage, though his armor slightly protected him from the hit. Ryoji slowly stood and his Curse Mark engulfed the body as both his wings appeared on his back, his skin got darker and a mark appeared in the middle of his face. He soon flapped them and went air borne soon landing behind Ikuto.

"Not bad."

"I'm just getting started."


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Oh, that one looks nice! Could I try it on?"

Kyo was almost so deep in thought that he didn't notice the girl, but when he did he jumped back a bit and blushed because of something so embarrasing. But then it would be great if she tried it on. If she had shorter hair and possibly darker hair then it would be like giving it to Lyra herself. But this was just as good!

"Sure...Here let me put it on for you."he said as he took the rose necklace and placed it around her neck. 

He moved back and admired how the rose was sitting perfectly on her body and maybe it would sit perfectly on Lyra's body as well. He smirked, as he looked back at Tifa and nodded his head as if it his final thing to do.

"That looks great..."Kyo said and then looked at Tifa,"On you that is."

He smirked as he placed his hand back into his pockets,"So may I have the lovely name of this goddess in front of me?"Kyo asked,"I am Kyo Aosuki...Nice to meet you."


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

*She couldn't help but feel awkward as he put the necklace on her. It was a small rose with a sort of spark to it.

"That looks great ... on you that is," he smiled as he looked towards her, causing Tifa to blush.
"Umm ... thanks~," she giggled sheepishly before taking a glance in the mirror. Wow it did actually look good!

"So may I have the lovely name of this goddess in front of me?" He asked as he shoved his hands in his pockets. Yep, she'd have to tell him. Would that send him running a thousand miles or provoke him to slaughter her? "I am Kyo Aosuki ... nice to meet you."

"Umm ... my name is uh-- ..." Tifa was trying to make the decision of what she would say. Her real name? Well ... if she lied it would surely make it worse. 

"Tifa Warholic."
*
Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!_

Tifa bit her lip in fustration at Una' revelation about her sword. So it had a mind of it's own basically? That means it was pretty much like Brynhildr's hammer. But Tifa didn't have time to dissect everything Una said, and quickly picked up her weapon. She held it like a gun, before pointing it towards Una. Tifa gave a quick glance to Charle & Kazi, who seemed to be preparing something on the other side without Una's knowledge. 

_Nice ... if I can just get Una to move over there then we may have a shot! _

Tifa smiled to herself before slowly moving closer towards Una. The woman did the same, dragging her sword along the ground.

"So what now? Going to attack me or what?"
"Aren't you the one who wants to kill me?"
"Don't you want revenge for the death of your brother~?"
"He tried to kill us, and all because you poisoned him! You're a foul bitch who doesn't even have a life!"
"Then what does that make you?"

Tifa thought about it for a second. What did it make her? A villian too for fighting her aunt? No of course not, Una has some strange hatred for her mother that has carried on to Tifa and her siblings. She surely wasn't a hero, but then she wasn't bad either. What did that make her then? Perhaps the answer is simpler than what one thinks.










​
"Human! It makes me a human being, something you'll *NEVER* be!"
"But you aren't human, are you? You're a demi-god, and last time I checked those things are far from human love."
"Keep telling yourself that Una! I'm far more human than you!" Tifa had had enough of arguing, and swiftly fired a large bullet of fire that was easily twice the size of a regular fireball. The dazzling flames torched the ground as it aimed straight for Una. The woman laughed at her attempts of an attack, and easily jumped over the technique. However, she wasn't expecting Tifa to keep firing more like a machine gun. Soon, the bastard found herself dodging fire bullets like some sort of slow-motion film. 

"Is this the best you got!?" Una laughed as she backflipped away from Tifa. 
"And you call yourself an expert?" 
"Wha-"

Una unwillingly backflipped straight into a deep hole Charle had formed during all that time. She fell straight to the bottom after a good ten seconds of falling. 
"*YOU DIRTY SLY LITTLE BITCH! HOW DARE YOU!*" She yelled, with Charle barely hearing her properly.
"Oh well, karma hurts. Anyways, _cheerio!_" Charle clapped her paws together as the pile of earth that they had dug up began to fill the hole, burying Una alive.


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Warholic...Warholic...I heard that name before."

Kyo said trying to recount where he heard the name before, but then his eyes widen when he notice that it was Kinzey last name and that he did have wife and two kids. This was Thalia sister!? His eyes widen as he looked at her for a minute, she so didn't look like her father nor a she witch that her mother refered her mother as...

"You are Edie Warholic child?"Kyo asked,"Wow...You look...Wow...Hot~ If you don't mind me saying.."

He then freezed up when he realized that if Lyra get a wiff of him calling another girl hot, she would peel his balls like grapes. But he smiled at the girl and nodded his head.

"My mom and your mom don't get along much."he said,"But it an eh to me...I came here for business not to settle to girls score with each other."

He placed his hands on the back of his head,"So miss Tifa...What are you doing here?"he asked,"Buying yourself so nice jewelry?"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ikuto, Shana, Marta and Guardian Ryoji*

*Chapter 5: Decision *

"I'm just getting started"

A bluff, Ikuto had used to much of his chakara already, he couldn't continued, the armor was also kept draining his chakara every time he was dealt damage,especially on the water when he used that lightning jutsu, he needed to control the chakara on his armor aswell as to add more so it would stay stable...

Ryoji stared at teh boy, knowing that he was bluffing. His pants were hidden behind that flaming armor of his, but Ryoji could clearly hear them. He was exhausted.

Soon after Ikuto was wrapped around a Water dragon jutsu that extinguished the Azure Flame Armor and gripped Ikuto. Shana and Marta stood back to respect Ikuto's wishes, Ryoji walked towards the boy and the dragon pulled him closer to his eyes. 

Ikuto had a painful look plastered on his face, the water dragon was gripping tightly. He couldn't move properly. Ikuto noticed that his hair and eyes had changed. Shana was trembling in fear, and rushed towards them soon a water clone grabbed her by her neck and slammed her towards the ground that water clone created 3 more with also pinned down Marta against the huge door.

Ryoji stared directly at the boy's eyes. Serious. He asked Ikuto:

"Are you truly decided?"

Ikuto slightly opened his eye, the pain was great but he nodded at his answer. Even though he could barely move he manege to nod. Ryoji dismissed all the jutsu he had made and said:

"You are free to roam the Plain of Disaster."


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

*Tifa cocked her head to the side as she waited for his reply. He seemed to be trying to remember where he had heard that name judging by his mumbling of her surname. Was he another that hated her because of what her mother did? If it was, then she'd be put off buying her mother anything. It was like all the mistakes Mrs. Edie Nakano made in the past were now affecting the future of the young Tifa. Seriously, what was her issue back then?!

"You're Edie Warholic's child?" he asked, causing Tifa to look away to not see any sort of verbal abuse he'd probably shout at her.

"Wow ... you look ... hot~! If you don't mind me saying ..."

_Woah._

Not even Date had called her that before.

_Hot ..._ Tifa always thought it was to describe sluts in bondage. Did he think she was a bit loose? She was wearing a vest, but she had another black top on underneath so it wasn't that bad! And she had shorts down to her knees on! Dammit she had to mess it all up again!

He went on to explain that their mother's business wasn't anything to do with him, much to her relief. 
"So Miss Tifa, what are you doing here? Buying yourself such nice jewelry?"

"Well it was meant for my mother but ... I'm not really in the mood for shopping right now. I've just had so much going on with my family, friends, boyfriend it's all--- sorry I'm rambling aren't I?"
*
Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!
*
*_Tifa picked up Happy, hoisting him over her shoulder. She picked up her hammer before walking over to where Charle stood over a screaming Una underground.
"Nice on, Charle-sama!" she grinned as Kazi kicked the dirt around. 
"We have to stay careful. I have a feeling she may break through-" Kazi's worries were interrupted by Charle who was satisfied with what she'd done.
"Well you'll simply use time reversal on her and shove the ... pony-bum where she belongs!" Charle refrained herself from using profanity, and instead kept her 'wise-woman' persona in check.
"Maybe one of us should stay here to just keep an eye on Una while the other goes and gets Happy some medical attention."
"But she obviously isn't dead! The barrier is still up!" Tifa burst everyone's bubble as she pointed out the electric-blue barrier that took Happy out was still going. It generated a deep sigh from Charle, who couldn't help but feel fustrated. 

"Well the only one who could take it out is Happy and he's out! Shit we're trapped! And nobody can seem to take it out from the outside!" 
"Don't you guys have like a wind expert?"
"He's got a summoner. He's on a mission in Kumogakure right now, fighting against the Wanded or something," Kazi explained as the group stood over Una's _'burial'_.

"Well, we're fucked."
"Now you are!"

The group seemed puzzled at first as they wondered what they just heard.
"Did you just hear that?"

But before one of them could even reply, the earth below them began to shake violently. Una seemed to be tunneling her way up, and they'd have to move out of the way quickly. Charle & Kazi quickly took to the skies, while Tifa began sprinting to the other side of the barrier to avoid the impact. 

Within seconds, Una burst from the ground with lightning flickering around her. She hit the roof of her barrier, cracking it a little before landing smoothly on the debris she caused. Now almost all of the ground inside the barrier was destroyed thanks to her.

Covered in dirt and her hair a mess, Una didn't look too happy. She raised her hand above her head, her fingers twitching. Her eyes began to glow that creepy blue again as her lips curved into a devilish smile. 

"_Soul ... Summoning!_"


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Nope not at all.."

He smiled as he looked though the racks of jewlery, he wished that Lyra was more girly like so he could just buy one and tell her it from his heart and leave. But he knew that it had to be something perfect for her or else she would make him return it back to where he got it from. Kyo looked at Tifa and then thought it be fun to play around a bit...

"You have a boyfriend? Damn he is lucky~"Kyo complimented,"I have someone like that as well...A girl friend.."

Kyo looked down at a purple flower necklace and then resign himself to getting that one for the girl. 

"She is hard you know...One minute I am doing something right and then I am doing something wrong."Kyo said and he chuckled a bit,"She keeps me on my toes and there is never a boring time when I am with her..."

He released a loud sigh,"But dear God is it hard to shop for her...She not girly girl...And would probably kick my ass for this...But I want to get her something special."Kyo said

He looked at Tifa,"I don't see anything on you...Your boyfriend bought you anything?"he asked


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ikuto and Guardian Ryoji*
*
Chapter 6: Guilt and Indifference*

Shana and Marta decided to search ahead and scout the area. Ikuto and Ryoji stayed behind and talked, talked about everything that's happened so far with their villages and with his nephews along with everything else. Ikuto told his everything and Ryoji's face turned into a frown.

"So I wasn't able prevent my niece and nephew to keep their sanity."

"It was a rather pointless goal. You knew that best, they were a bomb ready to explode and your death cause that bomb to detonate."

"So blunt and heartless."

"I've decided that I don't care about thing anymore. Goal and such have no true meaning. They're just tools to keep you from doing nothing all day."

"You really think that?"

"I have no alignment. Good, bad, order, chaos. As long as I can live my life peacefully I rather not get involved."

"So you turned cowardly."

"If I did I haven't have fought you again. I just became self aware. Life is meant to be happy not sorrowful. I have to become stronger, but I'm not doing it because I have some specific goal nor because someone asked me to it. I'm just doing it because it's necessary for this world. I don't know when I'm gonna get into a fight nor will I know how strong will my opponent be, I rather not get into battle, but that's the only way to ensure my survival."

"You've thought this very thoroughly."

"Not really. I always knew it, we all do. We just need that little bit of foolish inspiration to motivate us to keep going. That goal in our life to make us move forward instead of standing still. If it be to kill someone or to help someone or just to follow someone because you love them."

"What do you think of friends?"

"Their a luxury. People can live without friends, they aren't oxygen nor water. If you have them then you're doing fine, and if you don't you're still doing fine. The friends you have now could be your enemies later. One doesn't need to care about other people's friends. I say: If you're afraid of being alone, don't live to long just look at some. They lost all friends and family and they still move on. They always come and go nothing is truly forever."

"You're so different... from what I used to be."

"Obviously. What did you expect from me? To be another you? I decided to take your goal and it ended in me being used like a toy and the thrown away like unwanted baggage. It was rather selfish of you to put that kind of strain on me in the first place. If it wasn't for you i wouldn't be here."

"...So why are you trying so hard to destroy them?"

"Isn't obvious? I said it before. I want to live a peaceful life and if this guy are still alive I won't even get that. I need to bring the fight to them because I want a future in which I will be able to look at the clouds without the possibility of some coming at me just because I happened to hold a sword that they worship."

They continued their chat....


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"You have a boyfriend? Damn he is lucky~" He complimented her before carrying on with his barrage of such kind things to say. "I have someone like that as well ... a girlfriend."

Is he trying to hit on her? She couldn't help but feel extremely tense and awkward.

"She is hard you know. One minute I am doing something right then I'm doing something wrong. She keeps me on my toes and there is never a boring time with her ..."

Tifa wished she could same the same for Date. Sure, he was nice but she couldn't really relax when around him. Tifa couldn't help but feel like she was growing up, and that he was just a childhood crush. With every day that went past she could feel herself drifting away from him ...

Kyo went on to add that it was hard to please his girlfriend as she wasn't a girly girl. Well in this day and age, are there many that are?

"I don't see anything on you ... 'Your boyfriend bought you anything?" he asked, perhaps a personal question but she didn't take it as that.

"Nope. He's ... I don't know, he lost his memory so he's not all ... that. I just feel like it's a sort of childhood crush thing with us, and I can't imagine us together. We haven't spoken for some time so it's safe to say I don't really have a boyfriend anymore. Ah well, life goes on," she shrugged as she traced her finger around the necklace. She was tempted to buy it herself. 

"Anyway, what does your girlfriend like? You say she's not a girl girl so does she like ... trains? Sports? Training? What?"

*
Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!
_The lightning began to howl as thunder crashed down on the ground, splitting the earth they stood on. If the group looked up, a strange seal could be seen high in the stormy skies, glowing brightly.



A high-pitched sound was heard as the earth began to shake violently.
"What's going on!?" Kazi yelled as he tried to keep his balance.
"Una! She's ... just look!" Tifa pointed to the sky, garnering the attention of the elders. The seal began to crack, before smashing open as a beast flew down to the ground faster than sound. He smashed through the barrier, before appearing next to Una. So fast that they only saw the seal crack and him appear, all in a matter of _seconds_.

"How are we supposed to fight _that_!?" Charle cried as she backed away from the two, with even the wise-woman beginning to panick. Was all hope lost?

"Tifa, hand Happy to Charle! I'll hold off the beast while you take on Una! Charle, I want you to try and smash the shield!" Kazi barked orders as he kept his eyes pinned on the enemies.
"But my element is earth! There's no way I can-"
"Use _that_. That should smash through it no problem!"
Charle kept silent and simply nodded, before beginning to run towards the barrier. Una simply flicked the dirt off her body with a cackle.

"Running away I see!? Bahamut, go!" Una whipped out her sword, directing Bahamut straight for Charle. The beast began charging straight for the feline, but Kazi wasn't going to let him get to her that easy. 

"*Time Reversal!*" Kazi directed his paws towards Bahamut, stopping it in it's tracks before slowly reversing him back in the direction he came from at a slower pace than a snail. Tifa was amazed at Kazi's power, but didn't have time to wonder.

"Over here!" Una growled as she slashed her sword down on Tifa, crumbling the ground below them. Tifa swiftly blocked the attack with her hammer, before backflipping away. As she did however, she fired multiple fire bullets towards Una. The woman sliced the fireballs in half with her lightning-infused sword, before beginning to send waves of lightning towards Tifa. 

This was when Tifa decided to take a more serious approach. She slid her finger along the weapon, activating it's flame case before beginning to dissect Una's jutsu. She raced forward, bringing down the fury of her almighty hammer. Una was too slow to react, and was impaled in the back before being slammed to the ground.

"*ARGH! BITCH!*"
"Hurts, doesn't it?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"My girl? She likes proving herself!"

He laughed at the inside joke that he made, Lyra was always trying to prove herself to someone or something. Showing them that she is not childish but in truth she really was. She always thought that someone was looking down on her when really he was just trying to look out because she deserved the best.

Kyo took a minute and then nodded,"Well...She loves to prove herself, she is strong and she absolutely love flowers. She looks good in mostly in any color and she has these deep dark eyes...She can kick my ass anytime she likes and her mood switch up like a crazy person. She can't tell a lie no matter how many times she tries."

Kyo eyes warmed,"And she an idiot....A big big idiot if she doesn't realize how much she means to me right about now."Kyo laughed and then reached over to the necklace that was on Tifa necklace

"Sorry...I now know what I am going to buy that girl before I go out on a mission."he said

He walked over to the counter and rung up the red rose necklace and the purple sunflower necklace. The cashier asked if he wanted to gift wrap one and he only chose to wrap the purple one before going over to Tifa and putting the red one back on her neck.

"Since your boyfriend didn't buy you anything...Here a gift from me."Kyo said as he put it on,"Well..I hope the best for you two if you are really in love that person is always on your mind."

He placed the purple gift wrapped box in his pocket


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha And Guardian Ryoji

Chapter 6: Guilt and Indifference Part II*

They continued their chat...

Though Ryoji felt so bitter. This boy said thing and didn't hold back, he didn't care how he felt at all. Ikuto started at him as if he was a stone. No care what so ever, no love, no hate, no sadness. No emotions were seen, he said this rather confidently and proudly, but yet no signs of emotion had been seen in his eyes. Ryoji had told him every inch of his story and Ikuto said, with a rather angry tone.

"I'm sick and tired of people wanting to cling to me. I'm fucking tired of being used by everyone I've ever met in life. Look and see what happened to you. You held tightly to a stupid goal of revenge, even when you knew that, that woman was no longer part of you life,you even went for enough to get a Curse Mark just to get enough power to defeat the woman. And in the end of it all, you were selfish, I know I'm selfish, but you selfishness surpasses mines. You died because you wanted to follow some stupid goal of revenge, that goal led to trouble and emotional pain. Then you have the balls to tell everyone that you're fine! You leave for four years and then you come and die in front of the very people you tried to hide you illness from. They felt lied and cheated! And now you regret it! And you call me a coward!!"

Ikuto said furious at Ryoji. He couldn't take the fact that he had such goals.

"And what's worse you decide that I, some random kid you met is gonna inherit you stupid goal! Not one did you think that I might be destroying another life like I did mines. No, You just stopped and pissed on my current goal and placed your on top of mines. Who the bloody hell do you thing you are, Ryoji!?"

A silence was soon heard, Ikuto had lost the respect the he held dear to Ryoji the moment he had realized this. What kind of monster would do this?

"You only thought of yourself Ryoji, you and only you and then in the end when you pretended that you really changed you showed that you care about yourself and your stupid goals! I had it, if you were really alive I would beat the living crap out of you!"


Ikuto turned to the beach furious still

"Yeah, the world is a dog eat dog world. We need to persevere and leave a mark on the world? Why the fuck do we have too, huh? We've will be forgotten eventually anyway why fight the inevitable? Why?"

Ikuto was raging, Ryoji didn't say anything thought his words reach his heart... they hurt, a lot. So much... 

He hasn't changed at all... Though Ryoji.


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

She was surprised when Kyo bought the necklace for her. She was quick to thank him.

"Thanks ... Kyo. That means a lot and--- I don't think I love him. I sometimes wonder if I'm too young to know what it means, y'know?" she shrugged before giving him a bright smile. "How about I treat you as well? I'll take you to the finest restaurant in Konoha! It's small but trust me it's like the best here!"

She didn't even wait for his reply when she walked out of the shop, expecting him to follow. Her eyes were still lost in the rose necklace hung on her neck--- it was beautiful! Much better than anything Date had ever got her. But then again he hadn't really bought her a proper romantic gift like this. Tifa was feeling over the moon from a guy who she barely knew. She wondered how lucky his girlfriend must be.

"Your girlfriend must be incredibly lucky to have such a charming guy like you. Buying strangers jewelry? You've got money to spend!" she giggled before running her fingers through her chestnut hair. "But don't worry! Eat as much as you want! Eat like a man and I'll pay for it all, I promise!"


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

He smiled at how happy she was about the small little thing, girls were cute like that and it was almost like the sun was shining in Kyo own little world. Men were disgusting and idiotic but girls, girls were beautiful in everything they do and more. And seeing Tifa smelling face concluded that in Kyo head.

She took him to a restaurant, small and family size but it still had that homey feel to it. Like anyone could come in and get a warm welcome and even a warmer meal.

Kyo sat down across from Tifa before taking the menu,"Are you sure you won't regret that?"Kyo asked,"A man eats alot and I must tell you...I am a man among men and my appetite is that of a blackhole!"

He laughed before looking back at her and seeing her brush back her hair,"Don't rush love..."Kyo end up saying for a brief second

"I don't know what love is any way...See my clan...When we really really love someone its forever and no looking back."Kyo laughed

He then grabbed a glass of water,"You kids today need to learn something from your elders and stop skipping around with anything that has two legs and a heart beat."he joked,"See back in my day kids found a partner and sticked with them."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Guardian Ryoji 

Chapter 6: Guilt and Indifference Part III*












Ryoji felt guilty... He had failed at what he most desired to accomplish. A depressed look had been placed on Ryoji's face. The usual smile had finally turned into the sadness he had been saving inside his heart for years. His memories had finally caught up to him.

_[Flashback] _

Ryoji stood above a cradle that held to baby children, twins a boy and a girl. Her mother had finally went to rest, the babies were about a month old. Her father had run out on them and he had been left alone, along with his friend Shin and Taiyou to look after her children. He needed to act like a father to them protect them from the harm that might come to them, fight for their survival and even die for them.

"Kei, Kyo..."

Ikuto said softly as he picked them up each on one hand and held them. Demonstrating the love he felt for the children, he felt that he needed to protect him, but he also felt that he was already clingging to life edge. He can't say it to them no just yet a tear fell form his check as he felt the warm touch of his niece and nephew. 

"I know... I won't last long in this world... I know that I can't protect you forever, but I promise that I will, promise, that I will take care of you for as long as I can! My soul purpose will be living with you and taking care of you for as much as I can..."

He gently placed them back in their cradles and walked outside. Taking a smoke out and lighting it. Inhaling deeply and exhaling slowly. Ryoji had made this vow.

"I can't let you suffer... I want you to live a happy life."

_[5 years later]_

Ryoji was older in the park with his niece and nephew. Playing in playgrounds with the other children along with his niece and nephew. The village kids used to play with him a lot. He remembered swinging Kyo and Kei. Kyo always demanding to go higher and higher while Kei liked to stay in her normal speed.

"You two aren't tired yet? Man... you guys have the energy of your mother."

Ryoji laughed as he played with the kids. A smile had crossed his face and yet he felt death closer and closer still holding a grudge about never telling them.. 

_[Flashback Part I end]_


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*
Tifa began biting her nails as Kyo explained  what love was to people of his clan. She remembered her mother saying that Taiyou loved Takashi _too_ much ... is this what she meant by this?

He then went on to impersonate an elderly man talking about love, and how kids these days go for anything with two legs and a heart beat. As much as she wanted to laugh, he did have a point there! She burst into a fit of laughter before putting her hands down on to her lap.

"Wow, he cracks jokes too! It's been like five minutes and I'm already gasping for breath!" she giggled before letting out a small sigh. She rested her head down on the table, fiddling with the salt on the table. 

"I don't know what love is, I honestly don't. I thought I had the feeling with Date, but I didn't. Why did I get so angry with him then? Why was he so quick to leave me like that? We're children. We aren't supposed to go out with other people ... it's all childish in the end," she explained her experience before looking back up to Kyo. 

"I think you'll know when you're in love. It'll ... it'll just hit you in the face, and you won't be able to stop thinking about them. Everything you do reminds you of them. You'd bend over backwards just for them, and travel to the furthest places to get what they wanted. I see you've done that with your girlfriend ... travelling all the way to Konoha for just a necklace! You really are a good man Kyo~"


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Is it??"

Kyo asked himself as he thought about what he just did for Lyra, the girl was special he would give her that in the heart beat but the thing is would he do the same thing for Kei? Which was slightly 50/50 for the simple fact that he knew his sister and knew her well. If it was anything special and he couldn't find it in Fuzen he would have to walk all the way to Konaha just to look for it

Kyo looked at her for a minute before sighing,"Oi you are right...We are kids."Kyo said,"Lets get out of this serious subject and on to something more interesting."

At that point the food came, the waitress sat the food down in front of him and Tifa. Before asking if he wanted anything and he said no before turning back to the girl and waited for her to pick up a fork and begin eating. 

"So anything fun to do in Konaha while I am here?"Kyo asked,"It seems kinda dead to me...."

"Maybe you should come to Fuzen! It beautiful there! Specially in the summer, you can go to the beach and hang out there...You would look good in a red and white bikini."Kyo joked before drinking a glass of water

"Don't kill me..."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ikuto and Guardian Ryoji

Chapter 7: A Guilty Pleasure*












Ikuto looked at Ryoji eyes, he was lost in his own world. Unaware of the world around him... He was reminiscing.

[Flashback]

[8 years later]

Ryoji was sitting in a large table, the hole family was eating their meals, but Ryoji was not eating, he felt sick to his stomach. He eyes were widen in pain and he stood suddenly to his feet. All were staring at him, Taiyou and Shin had stared at him rather disturbed by what he had just done. Ryoji ran outside, far from the village and stared coughing, and coughing... Blood spilled, he hand was trembling and his Curse Mark had started to emanated its disgusting chakara...

"When are you just.... gonna end me?"

Ryoji stood as he said this. A large cliff was in his view... Chrono suddenly came to mind. He was really good at hiding things and even better when it came to himself, why couldn't he be more like him? But it was inevitable... he was gonna die regredless...

He would have to tell someone about this, but that would also make them suffer. He always thought that nobody cared for him so why bother? He would die like a dog anyway, but there might be someone who cared about him... somewhere....

He looked at the distance as he saw the kids and their mother out of the house. Where they searching for him? Shin was out too? He moved himself to the Icy Forest of Fuzen and as if it was destined Taiyou waited for him and he just said.

"Heh... I can never escape you, huh?"

_[Flashback Part II end]_


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Kyo admitted she was right, but asked to get on to a more ... well less serious subject. She couldn't agree more, but it was then the food arrived. Tifa took her bowl with thanks before beginning to play with her noodles. She twirled the noodles around her fork, but didn't eat. Instead, she kept herself focused on Kyo as he spoke.

"So, anything fun to do in Konoha while I'm here? It seems kinda dead to me ..."

Well he wasn't telling a lie. Konoha can be pretty boring at times due to how busy it always was with economical stuff rather then more fun stuff. She often wondered what Konoha was like decades ago, especially when her grandmother was growing up. 

But then that reminded her of her childhood. Everything was so easy back then ...

{Flashback}

_"Mom! What do I do?" Edie panicked as the young girl before her cried her eyes out. The four-year-old Tifa Warholic had fallen over and grazed her knee, and was crying for her mother. However, being so young Edie wasn't exactly sure how she'd go about it.

"What do you mean? Just pick her up and snuggle her! Tell her it'll be alright~" Kasumi smiled as Edie did just that, picking up the little Tifa. The girl was wearing her favourite blue dress with the cute little duck in the corner, but now it was dirty from falling over. Tifa cried a lot, usually for no reason. Well at least that's what Edie would think, but Tifa often just wanted a cuddle from her mommy.

"Mommy! When can we get ice-cream?" Tifa asked with her bright, blue eyes shining at her mother. Kasumi couldn't help but giggle at the antics of her granddaughter.
"Okay okay! But no big ones! You've had enough of those Tee!" That was Edie's nickname for Tifa. It was the little girl's first attempt at trying to say her name.
"Pleaaaase mommy!? I'll do anything! We can get one for daddy too!" 
"Yeah ... when he comes back from giving out ice-cream in Suna ..." Edie mumbled under her breath.
"What was that mommy?"
"Nothing ..."_

{/Flashback}

Tifa couldn't help but sigh at the thought of all those snarky messages Edie would slip through. The comments that meant nothing to her then, but looking back on it made her realise how bitter her mom was about Tifa's sisters. It can't have been that bad ... right?

"Maybe you should come to Fuzen! It's beautiful there! Especially in the summer! You can go to the beach and hang out there. You would look good in a red and white bikini!" Kyo joked before taking a sip of his water. "Don't kill me!"

Tifa's depressive thoughts were interrupted by how lively Kyo was. While most girls would take offense at his comment, she simply laughed at him. "Wow, you must be gay or something! Picking out the colour and everything!" she joked, twirling the noodles around her fork. She hadn't even taken a bite yet as she tried to convince herself she wasn't hungry. 

Come on, who was she slimming down for? Honestly? Her and Date were over. Looks like habits are hard to break afterall ...


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Did he say something bad?

It seemed to be going good but then he sensed that he said something bad and it ruined the mood. She was playing with her food like Kei did and he knew that their conversation made it for the worst. Kyo looked at her for a minute, yes girls were wonderful creatures. Gods compared to men...But they were still kind of hard to pin point...

"If you aren't hungry don't eat."Kyo said,"Beautiful girls like you shouldn't be sad, they should be happy..."

Kyo said as he began to eat the burger in front of him but as he swallowed some of it that he put it in his mouth. He looked back at her and smiled

"That the responsibility of all beautiful girls, to brighten up the day of everyone around them."he said

Kyo leaned back on the booth,"And yes...I am gay...Very gay because I am with a Konaha diamond right about now. And I hope you meant gay as in happy because if not I am going to jump over this table and hurt you."

He smiled


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa gasped as she realised that she may have made Kyo think he upset her, when it was nothing like that!

"If you aren't hungry don't eat. Beautiful girls like you shouldn't be sad, they should be happy ..."

_Beautiful? Umm ... okay._

"That's the responsibility of all beautiful girls: to brighten up the day of everyone around them," he smiled after he took a bite out his burger.

"Thanks Kyo, that's sweet," she spoke quietly but with a small smile as she began eating her noodles.

Fuck it. She was _starving_.

Kyo went on to joke he's gay because 'Konoha's diamond' is in front of him. He wasn't talking about her, was he? He was sure charming, she'll give him that!

Tifa giggled at his comment before waving her fork around. "No, you're gay for suggesting clothes to a _girl_!"


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Yep she was a weird girl alright....

Kyo began to eat his food as he thought about home. But his mind drifted right back to her. And it almost made him smile at the girl with chestnut hair who probably didn't believe that she was cute or halfway decent looking. Kyo then got up as he saw the sun go down and smiled...

"Its time for me to go~"Kyo said,"Don't want to waste your time."

He took out his wallet and put some money on the table,"Tip...You said you pay for the meal not the tip."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 20, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

"I go find ghost for you, if I can find her." The silver wolf too a good grib on Hakro's arm with his fangs. Hakro felt no pain as he took hold of the wolf just holding him till the silver wolf let go. Spike pounced on the silver  wolf to bound him to the floor. "Well the Hell is she when anyone gets hurts out a party, I think she looked like a nurse crazy women or something." Thw black and white wolf jumped on Akina with it's bad eye and half torn off ear. Akina toch something on ther side of the bed and strap that wolf down on the bed before it could damage himself even further. Hakro ran out of the side door of the infirmary as he went loking for Ghost. "Where are you Ghost, I need help in the infirmary now?" "I am coming" Ghost said as she followed him to the infirmary.

Ghost walked in as Akina had everything under control as there was blood on the floor as well as Spike and the silver wolf fight again as Spike was more powerful and had the upper hand. Spike had the silver wolf cornered under one of the beds in the infirmary. Hakro growled to stop it. Spike back off as Akina lower her hand for treats. "Come out, we will not hurt you at all." Hakro looked under the bed to growled at the wolf as the silver wolf came out. Akina gave him some food. Hakro watch the siler wolf carefully as Akina fed jim. Ghost was already healing the hurt black and white wolf that was straped to the bed. "You two should wait outside" Ghost said. Akina nor Hakro moved they were staying with ththree wolves that were in the room. Ghost looked at them as she went back to her healing as Akina and Hakro waited till it was a success on the black and white wolf as Harko looked over the silver wolf growling as he spoke to the silver wolf.


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_A sweet memory to be cherished_

The two soon finished their food as the sun began to go down. Tifa was just about to ask if he should be going soon but he beat her to it.
"It's time for me to go~" he began as he stood up. "Don't want to waste your time."

Tifa didn't show it, but she was sad he was leaving. It had been a long time since she could be just ... so casual with someone. It'd been even longer since someone had made her laugh so well. 

He reached for his wallet, pulling out a handful of notes before slapping it on the table. "Tip. You said pay for the meal, not the tip."

"Kyo, I've actually enjoyed this meal. You're a funny person to talk to you know ... I wonder how our mothers didn't get on. From what I hear, you're like your mother and I actually look up to her more than my own mother. Strong, the leader of a beautiful village and the mother of you," she smiled as she took the money and gave it back to him. "Keep it. Spend it on your girlfriend! And next time you see me, let me know what she thought of the necklace!"
*
Tifa Warholic*
The Princess of Extalia Arc
*Chapter 8: *_Put practice into action!_

Una struggled to break free, with Tifa pinning her down with Brynhildr's hammer. The barrier slowly began to flicker away as Una's chakra depleted. Kazi was struggling, but doing his best to prevent Bahamut from moving with Time Reversal. It seemed that such great power came with even greater downsides.

With the lightning shield weakened, Charle took her chance. 
"*Earth Release: Golden Spear of Midias!*" Charle held her free paw into the air as a spear made of stone began to form. It was at least 20 ft in length, and was soon covered in a sort of thin sheet of gold. She let out a cry of war before smashing the spear into the barrier, demolishing it to smithereens. The various Extalia guards greeted Charle, before rushing Happy to hospital via air travel. The dozens of guards soon surrounded Tifa and Una, all pointing their guns and swords towards the two.

"Ms. Warholic, stand back! Una Ell'kra you are under arrest for breaching the barrier of Extalia and attempted murder of an official!" the leader yelled as Tifa yanked her weapon out of the woman's back. She screamed in pain before slowly standing up, her body drenched in blood. Tifa was amazed she was still standing, but put it down to Bahamut's soul being attached to her heart. She was probably living off his own chakra then using it to repair her wounds. 

Those are the kind of skills an expert summoner would obtain. It did amaze Tifa despite it being her sworn enemy.

"You ... think I'm done? Oh ho ... don't worry Tifa, I'll be back and with a few surprises too~" she breathed before raising her hand. Bahamut immediately broke free of Kazi's jutsu before knocking the exceed to the ground. Una jumped in the air with the remaining power she had left, with Bahamut quick to swoop in and catch her, before soaring off into the sky. 

Una didn't come to kill Tifa. Not at all. She came for three reasons, and had gotten them all done. As far as she was concerned, her mission was complete.

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_The Liberation of Malberro ... complete?_

Lyra awoke in the middle of Malberro, surrounded by dead bodies. They was littered everywhere, with most of them being the Silver Doves. She slowly stood up, studying the area.

"Damn ... what just happened?" she wondered to herself as she slowly stepped over the bodies, walking to the town center. It was silent, with not even birds chirping in the background. The weather was grey, with even the trees showing no colour. It was like a black & white movie.

"Hello?"
"Hello?"
"Huh?"
"Huh?"

Lyra looked around, seeing where the voice came from. The voice didn't sound like hers, so it wasn't an echo. Was someone stalking her?

"Show yourself!"
"Show yourself!"

Lyra began to get fustrated with this person! What were they playing at!? 

"*Water Release: Cup of Water!*"
"_What?_"

Next thing Lyra saw was a gigantic wave of water smashing through the buildings, heading straight for her. She didn't even have time to react before it consumed her like it was for dinner!

"Lyra? Are you awake?"

The girl opened her eyes yet again to see Date standing over her, having tossed a bottle of water over her. Was she sleeping that whole time? No, it couldn't be. Lyra looked around, the surroundings were still the same as before but there was a difference--- the body of Ino was slumped against the wall, covered in burns.

"When I came, you'd just defeated her. But you seemed to be talking to someone, and backing away when nobody was there ... I think you was under genjutsu, Lyra."
"T-That means someone's still controlling them!"
"No, I think Miho took care of 'em."
"Oh ... okay. We should go find her. Come on!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 20, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro noticed a women that the wolves describe for him and what type of power she hold. He steped in front of Diana, Hakro glared at the girl that burst in on them. "What do you want, you can fight or just speak to us that is your option?" He put his hands in front of him as he putting them together to be on his guard on what this chick was going to do. First time sticking his neck out for another girl size his sister. He felt different but he would never really expressed that to anyone. To him it was better to keep it inside and let it rot like the rest of his feelings as well. It was okay if he did not have Spike at the moment to fight he had other jutsu yo work alone as well to get by. Spike would be mad for missing out on a fight with his master but it will be worth it. Hakro looked at Diana who was weak from being knocked out twiced becaused of him but how to stop her was talking about Kiri. He was wondering what the girl was going to do first as she make her move first.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana looked as she looked like she was being gaurded by Hakro. She felt flattered yet mad since she liked the fact that someone besides family would protect her but she hated being viewed as weak. She was hurt but her powers had nothing to do with her body's condition. She started to concentrate as kunai from her weapon bag rose aimed at the girl who looked confused at the situation. She looked and saw her brother, Violet and Akina had arrived as well. Looks like the whole gang was here.

*Darius*

Darius had ran to keep up with Akina as she was fast at following the wolf which led them to Diana's room. He wondered what his sister was even doing here in the first place? She probaly picked a fight and got her but kicked. Typical she was a fighter. He then noticed a blond girl standing there. He pulled out a kunai ready to attack. Violet shoock her head. Did they not realize who this was? This was the singer from the festival. She was just as confused as them so she probaly ment no threat so Violet didn't bother to get ready to attack.

*Solidad*

Solidad was utterly confused. She had just entered the room and already she was surrounded by people wanting to kill her. What had she done? She looked and recognized the guy, blind girl and the water woman from thee festival yet they did not remember her? Rude much. She saw the guy blocking the girl with long brown hair which she must admit was gorgeous but back to the piont she assumed that she was the source.
"What do you want, you can fight or just speak to us that is your option?" he heard the guy said. She slightly pouted.
"Agressive much? Well i guess i came here to talk if i had to choose. l don't like to kill much which is wierd for my kind." she said. "I just sensed this kind of power and came to see what it was as i was borded now can you kep your puppies quiet as their howling got slightly annoying." she said.

*Darius LT-Mission*

Darius was freezing. They were now at the land of snow after a long and cold boat ride which was barable seeing Diana's view on snow and ice shatteed upon arriving. She wore 3 layers of cloathing from the cold. She was also constantly sneezing. He laughed which earned him a glare. Still it was funny. As they arrived they saw a girl in a coat with her black hair sticking out of it.
"Hello i'm Koyumi" she said softly. "You must be the ones from Kiri. Please follow me." she motioned.

*Diana LT-Mission*

Diana was utterly disappionted upon arriving in the Land of ice. It was not the paradise she imagined it would be. Her winter wonderland was just a dream. She had to glare at Darius every once in a while to keep him shut but it was piontless. They arrived to find out it was colder on the land then the ride there if that was possible. As they arrived they saw a girl in a coat with her black hair sticking out of it.
"Hello i'm Koyumi" she said softly. "You must be the ones from Kiri. Please follow me." she motioned. They both followed.

*Solidad LT-Mission*

After running and running from the tiger that pursued her she was shocked to say the least to find out that this 'tiger' or 'Mr. Tiger' as she called it was the 'kitty' that she was suposed to find. She couldn't believe it.
"That you soo much for finding my kitty." the chunky lady said as she squished the tiger. She was snuggling to it. Solidad shook her head. Humans were wierd. 
"No problem just doing my job." she said shrugging. The lady smiled.
"Here's your payment now good day." she said slamming the door in her face. She sighed. Rude much?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro noticed the confusing on the girl with blonde hair. He was thinking she just him out, guessing the dyed brown hair made him looked different instead of his black hair. He smirk as she was not going to do anything at the moment. He heard what the girl had said as he let out a sharp howled of his own as his wolves stop howling. There was only silence at the moment, "Sorry about my people, they get too exited over a simple job like this." He was sorta liking her because she had more respected for the wolves than Diana did. But it did not matter as Diana would have to give the wolves a chance if she was going to get a better understanding of him and his relaship with the wolves. To him it was okay who ever he met who did not like the wolves or the ones that like them and gave them respect to them. Hakro was relaxed at the moment to look like it but really had his guard up. "Diana, don't attack, she is okay, she is just checking things out out of bored dom." He looked at Akina waiting for her to say something about this women was a lie or the truth.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard the voiced that Spoke it was Solidad, it match the voice of the singer at the festival. She hold her cane like a normal blind person as she heard a kunia was unsheath, she stopped Darius as she lower his arm with the kunia in it. "Darius she is the singer from the festival and she is not a threat. What she said is the truth, I can tell when a person lies their heart out." Akina thought her brother was looking at her as she heard the wolves's howl go away. She look back at him wondering how h ended up here in the first place, but to her it was better to keep it bury that what Hakro like to do with his information, bury it like a bone. She waited as she got a reaction out of Darius and waited for anyone else to speak up at the moment or just a dead silence for the moment. To Akina Hakro would tell her anyway because it really matter to her if her friends end up in a hospital after getting hurt like that. She was also wondering if Diana would tell her if her brother did not her could keep it beteen thwm and not tell any one. Atleast this women was not a threat and only wished to talked to anyone at the moment.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ikuto,  Guardian Ryoji*

*Chapter 7: A Guilty Pleasure Part II*












Ikuto had been left in silence. Ryoji hasn't said anything since he had yelled at him... why? He had been lost in his own thoughts of the past, his memories had been taking control of his focus and made his stare to space without any necessary view point. He had his face down as he continued to think of his past...

_[Flashback]_

[10 years later]

Ryoji stood in front of the children that were at their knees and head slightly down Kyo had a serious look on his face while Kei just looked sad. Ryoji had a warm smile on his face. Ryoji placed his hands on their small heads and slightly lifted them towards his eyes. With a smile he said.

"...Don't worry kids. I won't be gone forever. I'll just be gone for a short time. I promise."

Kei pouted and moved his gaze towards the left crossing his arm and acting tough. Ryoji smiled and moved his gaze towards Kei. Again with a slight pat on the head he said as in reminding him about the past

"You look just like your mother..."

It was close... He couldn't be here. Not now. He had already asked Taiyou permission to leave the village, but he couldn't be here now... He couldn't stand seeing them crying... over his death. 

So he hid it, hid all behind that fake smile only he knew to do so well. No pain could be foreseen, no anguish, no despair.   

He looked deep into Kei eyes, eyes that glowed in the moon light. And a he smiled once more.

He stood from the chair and headed out, already packed he moved out the village. And looked back. The entrance: Kei, Kyo, Taiyou, Shin, Eco, Entei, Suicune, Raikou. All standing there with a smile and waving at him. Ryoji was once again reminded of his death that might soon come to him... 

Though all he did was hide it behind that smile he knew to do so well...   
_
[Flashback End]
_

Ryoji finally raised his gaze and looked at Ikuto. At that moment where their eyes met... all that Ryoji had been reminded, the Sword of Azure and Ikuto's heart had perceive it. And Ikuto had fallen to his knees. His respect towards Ryoji had returned, not only that, it had grown. 10 times more. Ryoji had suffered and all Ikuto did was open the wounds and place poison on them instead of closing them and treating them. Tears flowed from his eyes and he said

"I'm sorry... I didn't know"

"I don't forgive you..."

"...I understand..."

"I won't forgive you, because--"

Ryoji looked at Ikuto with his kindest smile

"There isn't anything to be sorry for."


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
*Days.*

Days...

How many days had it been since the day her brother stopped moving and the world became an empty shell of it former self. How many days has it been since Kei smiled and laughed? How many days have it been since the village got wiff of the failure and shame that Kei and Kyo dealt? Please if anyone can answer...

How many days?

_Beep..Beep...Beep_

The sound of the iv filled the room, Kei hasn't left since she came back from her punishment. She sat there in that room all alone with just a blank look on her face looking at her brother. Shin tried to get her to move, talk, smile but it was all fail. Even her mother tried but ended up leaving her in tears. The sunset was just another one of Kei fears. Because when Ryoji had died her mother had put up a picture of him smiling, happy, full of life, and it was entitled..

_Ryoji Ivery: The Sun Has Finally Set_

And now it was just a horrible reminder that the sunset meant death...Kei then her stumbling when someone opened up the door to the room.

_"Sorry."_the female voice said as she went over to her brother and fixed everything, she finally looked down at the girl. Her hair was unkept and it was all fuzzy and long, the dark patches under her eyes made it apparent she wasn't sleeping. The nurse in the pink outfit smiled and looked down at the girl...

_"He is going to wake up, the doctor said so remember...You should go home."_she said, Kei looked up at her for a minute and then back down at her brother. The silence made the nurse leave but not without leaving the door cracked open

_"So is the Kage daughter in there?"_a lady voice asked
_"Yep! She is a mess!"_the nurse in the pink outfit said,_"Baggy eyes, unkept hair, she looks so messed up!"_
_"I can't believe it...If the Kage can't raise her own children she can't raise a village like us! We are growing!"_the lady voice replied
_"Oh shush you. Lady Taiyou knows best plus you have to give it to her raising bastard children on her own."_the pink nure said 

Kei eyes widen and then it finally settled down to the point she put her head down on her brothers bed. She reached out to his hand and grabbed it, it wasn't as warm as it was suppose to be. It wasn't as hot as fire, it was just warm...Yet she felt so cold..

So cold and empty...

"Wake up...Please wake up..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 21, 2011)

*Hakro and kina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Akina waited in the infirmary as they watched Ghost worked on the black and white wolf. Akina heard everything as Hakro told her what Ghost the doctor was doing. "I can teach oneo f you to heal your wolves if you want, it be hard work but worth it" Ghost ask? "I want to do it, is the two wolves going to be alright?" "Yeah but one of them have some injuries and a past to over come first." "I take thwm of your hands and they be mine responiblity. I name the silver one with the scar on his chest Scar and the black and white one Domino," "Don't take on too many wolves that you can't feed Hakro or they can hunt on their own and you only need to call them." Hakro picked Domino up as the Scar could walked to his room. Akina followed behind him to help in any way before she went to her own room with other girls.

Hakro layed the black and white wolf named Domino on the pillows on the floor as the silver wolf layed next to him. Spike know it would take some time to get used to each other as he jumped on the bed with his master Hakro. "Go get some rest Akina, e need for our training later, I be fine with myself." "I was wondering if I just lie next you for a little while like old times, or you think I am too old for that." "You are not to old, you need a guy of your own." Akina layed next to Hakro as he hold her close with out doing anything else to her. They just fell asleep on the bed as him and his wolves get some rest, Akina was comfortable and did not move as she heard her brother. She fell in to her dreams and so did Hakro as a protective brother to his sister and to his small pack.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha, Marta Fuyibayashi, Shana Uchiha And Guardian Ryoji Ivery

Chapter 8: Return*

Ryoji patted the boys head and said. 

"You know that you still aren't ready for this, you should return to the village."

Ikuto frowned, but he was right... He couldn't take the out and he couldn't ask Ryoji to help, Ryoji has to guard this place, he can't just destroy it... Ikuto mind hurt and heart quivered, but Ryoji was right, his strength has not yet grown to the desired limit for his to take an entire island full of ninja. Shana and Marta soon returned, a certain fear struck her eyes, Ikuto could automatically read what she thought, their numbers were huge... this just increased the chances of retrieval, he needed to return to the village and get stronger. 

'I'm sorry... I didn't mean most of the things I said before... But I will come back, and I will destroy them. Got it?"

Ryoji smiled and nodded. He created a hand sign and returned them back towards their village in konoha as he sat and another spirit appeared.

"So that's the boy you where talking about."

"Thanks for not butting in... Chrono."


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_*Living*_

*Beep...Beep....Beep.*

Kei awoke to the sounds of the iv again, her hands interlocked with Kyo's and he was still resting peacefully in the hospital bed. She looked around and was greeted with nothing except darkness with the faint light of the hallway light of the hospital. Kei lifted up her head and saw Durga and Phoenix in a corner with each other. Kei then rubbed her eyes as she felt something disturb it...

"So this is where you been?"a voice asked, Kei didn't even have to turn around to know it was Lilith,"Dear God child...You look a bloody mess."

Kei did not answer her but only laid her head back down on the soft thin covers of Kyo bed. Lilith frowned as she moved from the corner of the room and next to Kei, she eyes just as lifeless as ever. It almost made the woman sick to her stomach to see Kei like this. She grabbed a handful of the girl's hair pulling her up to look at her in her face.

"What are you doing!?"Lilith yelled,"Are you going to sit here all day on your ass while your brother sleeps?!"

Kei looked up and then away, but Lilith only yanked it back to get the girl attention. 

"Answer me!!"Lilith yelled

Kei winced in pain, but yet she did not say a word. This only anger Lilith forward releasing the girl and going to the iv and unplugging it 

_*Beeeeeeeepppppp.....*_

Kei eyes widen as she looked at her brother and then at Lilith,"Stop!!! He needs that!!"she yelled going over to Lilith only to be pushed aside

"Answer me and then I'll plug it back in!"Lilith yelled back,"What the hell do you think you doing just sitting here!?"

Kei looked at her brother and then at the iv, she watched as her brother began to breath harshly. The loud beeping was the trying to snap her out of her childish delusions of keeping quite! Kei quickly turned to Lilith as she frowned..

"I am not failing!"Kei yelled at the older woman, this caused Lilith to look at her in a confusing manner but she kept the end of the deal and plugged it back in...

"What do you mean by that?"Lilith asked, Kei looked at the woman before looking at the ground

"If I stay here...I won't fail.."Kei repeated,"I won't fail a mission, I won't fail the angels, I won't fail my brother, and I won't fail my mother...."

Lilith was quite as the girl continued

"Do you know those bastards had the right to call my mother and my brother incompetent!? They called my uncle a Fuzen sell out!?"Kei yelled,"Nothing I do or try to do is good enough to please this rat hole of a place...So if I do nothing..."

Kei looked back at Lilith,"I won't fail..."

"Are you bonkers or something girly?"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 21, 2011)

*Sora Kishida Introduction*

A young blonde haired man sat in a wooden chair taking a deep breath and cracking his fingers slightly, in front of him there was a large piano that was colored black, the young man fingers were placed in the keys of this piano, as he slowly closed his eyes and hid his green colored eyes form the public that stood before him. Soon a woman sat next to him and placed her arms on his shoulder, along with her head on top of her hand she waited for the young boy to start.

"Ready when you are Sora."

He took yet another deep breath and his finger started to press down on the key of the piano.










 

The woman started to sing and soon after the other instruments started to follow, his piano skill were showed to the public. All eyes were on Sora as soon as he made sure of this he twisted his head a bit and placed a genjutsu on the spectators.

"Utakata"

They soon saw a flurry of beautiful lights shine around them and soon the boy and the singer were out of view. The people saw themselves with their companions in a beach filled with colors as they danced to the rhythm of the song. Sora smiled as the soon were lifted, but as if they were still on the ground they continued to dance to this melody. 

Sora was happy. He saw as all enjoyed this moment and he continued to play, relaxing his mind and body. He felt comfort as he continued. The image they were seeing soon turned to a palace and all were dressed as kings and queens, still dancing to his melody.

"Utakata."

He said once again as the finished and the girl next to the young boy, repeated the words a loud.

"World. We'll solve all the mysteries. And then, when all the riddles ends. You and I..."

Sora stood as audience clapped to his melody. Sora bowed and introduced himself:

"I am Sora Kishida, I was a pleasure to play for you all tonight."


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
*Fail...Success..*

Kei looked up at her boss as the woman looked down at her. Kei looked up at her and then the woman came over to her and slammed her fist into her head causing Kei to groan in pain but when she looked up she was pushed into Lilith chest and for a minute she just stayed their.

"Just because you fail girly...Doesn't mean you can't succed at nothing."she said and finally let the girl go, causing Kei to look up at the woman. "Failure is another part of life, I don't expect you to succeed at every mission and nor do Luci...We expect you to fail, we punish, and you grow. That how we work."

Kei looked up at Lilith,"But Seiferoth..."Kei said as she looked back down at the ground

Lilith smiled as she moved her hand underneath the girl chin lifting it up. Kei caught her brother breathing easily now and it brought an unknown warmth in her heart.

"That old bat? He is the only one of us that never failed. He is expecting you to live you to the Godly image he brings. Please...You an Angel not a God."Lilith smiled but then her smile turned into a frown...

"Staying here and moping around like you got nothing to live for is pathetic."Lilith said as she looked around the dark room and put her hand on her hips,"You are not pathetic. You are Lady Taiyou daughter and hell you even that demon man Takashi offspring. Both great people and you have great people that were ahead of you. You think they got though life without failing."

Kei was about to say something when Lilith quickly shut her up

"No! They didn't we all had to make scarfices to get to the top one more than the other."Lilith explained,"Your brother right there could have let you learned a lesson and let you take the shot but he didn't he swap places with ya and bam here you are drowning in sorrow."

Kei looked up and then smiled a bit at how her lecturing reminded her of Shinosuke lecturing. It still had some good behind it even though it came off cold. 

"Now that what I am talking about girly...Smile. Now get up...I am going to tell you something that you might not like."she said

Kei shook her head and then smiled

"This world is not made for my liking...I just happen to like stuff in it...If the other things are things that I don't like...Its only natural right? Can't complain."Kei said warmly

"Now you using your brain..Good job girly!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Dredging up the hill as my feet slip in the slick mud and the rain stabbed against my cold flesh. The wind blowing fiercely, trying to blow me off the narrow ridge I tread upon. 

As her feet and hands clawed their way up the steep slope, her eyes focused on a bridge out in the distance. Thunder broke out in the distance and shook the very air itself. "Thats...ha. ha. Thats where I need to go. Ha..according to what the villagers told me. If I cross that. I'll find..ha. Byakko.." 



Forcing her legs to stand her up, she battled against the fierce wind and rain once again as she made her way to the nearby path that was barely carved into the mountain side. Barely a foot of solid rock jutting out to stand on. "Ha..ha...you've got to be kidding me...I'm goign to kill this guy when I see him again!!" Carefully sliding her feet on the slight path, she scooted across it.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 21, 2011)

*Sora Kishida*

Exhausted from being made to shake the hands of the spectators he returned to his home, a large estate in the mountain of Fuzen, escorted by maids to the door. Soon as it was opened more maids were at the entrance, bowing their heads to his arrival and with a "Welcome home master Sora" Sora had place his feet inside his home said to them.

"It's very kind of you to greet me like this, but I'm serious, it isn't necessary."

The maids ignored his claim and continued escorting towards the family room where her mother sat, gracefully, her hands placed on top of her laps, the cracking sounds of wood burning was heard within the room. Sora walked towards her and said 

"I'm back mother, should we do what we promised?"

Her mothers gaze moved towards his son with a smile and a nod she agreed, Sora loved this moments and as if expected a cello was brought to the room and Sora sat next to the mother and said.

"When ever you're ready mother."












Her mother raised her voice and a heavenly sound came out. Sora followed it with the sweet calming sounds of the cello. And once again was lost withing his own mind and body, enjoying this calming atmosphere. He loved this moments, moments he could have alone with his mother.

Her voice calmed him and his play calmed her. A utopia for them and they continued... Until soon the music stopped and she said.

"Another, but this time. I want to hear your voice Sora."


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_*Truth Behind The Nature of the Angel*_

Kei sat back down near Kyo side as Lilith made herself comfortable. Kei felt better with a little bit of tough love and a good push. It made her seem more at home than anything. She grabbed her brother hand attempting to fill the void he usual filled up but now it was nothing more than a cold empty husk of what it use to be.

Lilith watched the girl lose herself by just looking at her brother...

"They are going to be coming after you...You know?"Lilith asked, this caused Kei to lift up her head from her brother to Lilith who just sat there in her chair. 

"Who? Who going to becoming after me?"she asked, she squeezed her brother hands tightly

"Other angels."Lilith said as she crossed her legs,"First lower ranking angels saw you as untouchables, you were the Kage children and was the future of Fuzenkagure and you two have demonstrated it well with your record.But with this major lost many low ranking angels that are trying to get up...Are going to come after your head."

Kei eyes widen,"So you telling me that I shouldn't even trust the people I work with?"Kei asked

Lilith nodded,"In short yeah...You can trust me and Luci, but others especially low ranking bitches are going to come after you to take your ranking to move their own up. And the only way that works is if you kill the other angel."Lilith said 

Kei instantly looked down on the ground, she didn't know this but she could have been expecting this. There was no way that she could turn back now and this was the route that she had taken. She wanted to become stronger to prove herself to Seiferoth, her brother, and her mother. She didn't want to be called weak anymore...

"I understand...Tell me..."Kei said,"How do becoming top works?"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 21, 2011)

*Sora Kishida*

His mother picked up a instrument of herself and Sora cleared his throat and with a nod he inhaled and soon:










 

Sora led his voice be heard, the maid and servants were all gathered in the family room hearing his voice as he continued without stop, confident, empowered. he continued as his mother heard him and continued playing. The music revolved around the room and outside as well, from the windows we could see people gathering up front to hear the melody that Sora and his mother were creating a bit fast paced, but he continued with a means to stop.

His mother with a smile and Sora with a smile, the maids and others in the room all enjoying this rhythm that they were creating at spot, they were sure talented no wonder he was called a child prodigy within the family, he was just like his father, and his grandfather, talented and not only that, he had the skill of a ninja as well. The maids and servants picked up and instrument as well and joined in completing the song.

Soon it stopped and Sora looked a the huge painting on the wall, a young man with some of the physical qualities that he shared was painted. It was Sora's father, he watched him for a moment at he said.

"I hope I made you proud."


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
*Grow*

"So get this to level up and actually become someone is to kill someone either higher rank than you or a handful of lower ranks."Lilith said,"Its a cruel world out there, we just make it crueler by weeding out the weak.  It all fair game, but the thing is you have to accept the challenge and then the real fight begin. The fight don't end until one of you drops dead."

Kei listened, she listened to what she had to do to get to her goal. To protect and to destroy everything that is in her path. In the end it all fall on the same thing, kill. She had to kill those who stood in her way and get stronger after every battle. And each battle was recognized by the higher ups. The actual Gods of the show. 

Kei clenched her hands as she thought about the future she was about to walk in, the one she choose for herself and the one that so happened to be also Kyo's future.Lilith looked at the girl who had gotten quite, she reached out and touched her head slowly patting it.

"I believe in you..."Lilith said,"Maybe if you become Lilith you can change this fucked up rule we have and I can finally retire."

Kei looked up and smiled she heard those words from Seiko before. Change, change the angels that became a corrupt police officer. That was only meant to make the stronger stronger and the weak dead. Kei nodded...

"I am ready...For any challenge..."Kei said

"Are you sure?"

"Of course..."

---*The Next Day*---

Kei finally went home the night she talked to Lilith, her mother had greeted her at the door and hugged her so tightly Kei felt some of her bones crush. But the back of her mind she knew what was coming. The fights, the dangers, and the risk she was taking. As she hugged her mother that night she promised that she wasn't going to leave any of that.

_"She finally out that hospital..."_

The rumors that spread though out Fuzen was fast, they commented on the bright look that Kei had as she walked thought the market and how long her hair had grew and how blue her eyes were. It reminded them of her father. 

Kei finally decided that mopping around the hospital wasn't going to do anything for Kyo and she had to move some how and maybe as time past Kyo would wake up. 

At the market Kei picked up some apples and examined them, but soon someone picked up the apple that she was aout to get an took a bite out of it.

"Tastey..."the girl said, Kei looked at the girl and frowned as she began to eat the apple,"You know...An apple a day keeps the doctors away and make the angels enraged."

Kei placed the bag down and the merchant looked at the two girls staring at each other.

"I didn't expect it to be so soon."Kei said trying to calm herself down by flicker her hair back

"Please I been wanting to get at cha since the day you became an angel..."

"Then please...Lets go...I won't lose."

"Well I surely know I won't die."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto, Sora, Marta*

Ikuto had soon stepped foot in the mountains of Konohagakure. His hear were soon meet with he soothing sound of music which soon ended the moment he turned his head. Marta was next to him, she also had heard this sound and they looked at each other, they moved forwards to see a estate, Ikuto eyes suddenly dulled, he already knew who was this estate. He moved his gaze towards Marta and he said. 

"This is Kishida residence, as you can see they're pretty wealthy."

"I see, so this is where that music came from."

"That's right, one of the villages most wealthiest families. I think the head of the Kishida is a young man about your age."

"Really? Do you think we'll ever meet him?"

"I'm not sure."

"Yeah, I think it's impossible, really. As the princess of 'The World' I rarely got to meet new people."

"Wealthy people only think of themselves. I rather not get involved with him actually."

"Excuse me, but you shouldn't judge a book by its cover."

The voice of a young man made the two turn, blonde-green-eyed young man stood behind them a few feet away from Ikuto. Ikuto tilted his head and soon recognized the boy as he said:

"Long time no see Kishida."

"Ikuto. Rather unexpected to see you here of all people."

"Scared that Ikuto will kick your ass?"

"S-shut up! I'll show you just how strong I am!"

"Please, you couldn't even beat a small kitten, you only use your jutsu for your lame concerts."

"And what's wrong with that?"

"Last time I heard a ninja was suppose to fight with his jutsu, not use them as an attraction."

"I'm a child prodigy of my family! How--"

"Only because you're one of the few that knows jutsu. So if I was a member of the Kishida does that mean that I would be a prodigy too?"

"You.."

Sora tried to maintain calm, but the sight of Ikuto made him quiver in anger. Ikuto and Sora were childhood friends, but Sora after inheriting his fortune he became distant and decided that he needed to be around more... respected people, this meaning that he couldn't be around an Uchiha, they were the worst clan in the village why would someone of his caliber pass himself as the friend with such a tainted clan?

"Utakata!"

Sora had place Ikuto in a genjutsu, Ikuto seemed bored tough, the place darkened and chains soon pulled Ikuto into a blood pool. It seemed like it burned as it slowly swallowed him into the ground, Marta had been placed under the Genjutsu as well, but she was calmed and she looked at Ikuto, Ikuto waited until his face was almost about to be swallowed by the bloody pool and he said:

"Mugen • Kyouten Chiten"

His sharingan blazed and the genjutsu had immediately changed, now it was Sora that was under the same genjutsu, his eyes widen open, fear struck his eyes as as soon as he reached the bottom a demon, in which its hand were chained together and it had long white hair, its face had huge fangs and it seemed like it had an upper body, but the upper body was chained completely and its head is had bandages.



Sora saw as the beast soon broke the chains in his hands and grabbed him with its huge claw like hands. He soon roared in his face and started squeezing him, tighter and tighter, Sora yelled as he actually felt the pain course through his body, soon the demon brought it up to its mouth and chomped his upper body. 

As soon as this happened, Ikuto released the jutsu. Sora was at the ground shivering in fear as Ikuto said.

"Was that all Noble Man Sora?"

"It seems that the nobles aren't a match for the Uchiha clan. Or is it just that this boy let his anger get the better of him? Either way he didn't see that torture coming. It was rather enjoyable to say the least."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

"I hear voices in my head. They counsel me, they understand, they talk to me. They tell me things I will do, they show me what I'll do. It's been this way since I was a toddler. I don't know what they want but they are on my side, they try to protect me. Their are others like me with these voices." Koji Kazama looked up at the night sky thinking about how he ended up where he was. Like outlining the situation outloud might help to give him some perspective. The fact was that he wasn't so sure of himself or what he was doing. He followed the voices because that's what felt right, there was a hedonistic outlook that motivated Koji's actions. He didn't care about right or wrong, good or evil, he was who he was.

Koji looked around taking in the mountainous terrain. Seiferoth had led them to a tiny camp he made on the ridge. Koji hadn't really talked to Hotaru or Thalia since they arrived here. He was at a crossroads ever since his fight with Kei. It made him rethink if this was really how he wanted to live, if this is what he really wanted for here and him. She was willing to accept him how he was but he knew that because of the way he was she was better off without him. Letting people get close to him had weakened his resolve.

_Kukukukukukukuku_

"My will has not been resolute or beyond reproach lately.. I have let that girl weaken my heart. I have to become the Viper again if I'm going to have any chance at getting my freedom back.

_Kukukukukukukukuku_

"You're right I'm not a hero at all. There isn't anything noble about why I fight. I am the villain of the story and I've forgotten that."

_Kukukukukukukukukukuku_

"My Dying Will...I understand..." Koji nodded as he sat there in a meditative stance. The darkness taking hold of him and shrouding him.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
*Battle for your life*

The girl lead her out to the fields of Fuzen and introduced herself as Omen, she was the daughter of the deceased mother who died because of a missing ninja attack. Her mother lived out on the outskirts because she like the peace, but some missing ninjas had the balls to try to attack the first thing they laid eyes on which was their home. Omen got out safe..

Her mother on the other hand...Didn't....

Omen looked at the bag of apples Kei was carrying and took one,"Why you have so many of them? You must really love apples?"she said

Kei shook her head as she placed the bag down on the ground,"I do to some extant the apples they give you at the hospital are very soft. Not crunchy or the shiny red they have at the market."

Omen took a big bite of the apple and then threw it in the air and landed down on the ground between them with  loud thud. Omen looked at her and Kei only sighed, she had to do this. She had to do this and get stronger. For her and her brother!

"Let's go..."Omen said,"Do you except my challenge?!"

Kei flipped back her hair,"I accept."

"Great!"

And with that her shadow launched on to Kei's. Kei was shocked as hands popped up out of no where and began to grab her and pull her down. Kei began to struggle against the hands but when she looked at Omen she was already down, the hands grabbing her face and pulling it down deeper into the darkness..

Kei finally relaxed and the process of pulling her down became a lot faster, the bright colorfulness of Fuzen was now covered with dark hands that proceeded to cover her eyes...

She felt nothing on the ground and soon as the hands pushed her down she was falling. Kei looked around and notice something of a lonely church, noticing that she was close to the floor Kei turned around and landed on the ground....

Omen smiled as she looked at the girl,"Nice~"

Kei looked up as a bright light began to light up the dark church, it was a blue light beautiful...

"Get up and get ready!"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto, Sora, Marta*

Ikuto stood, both hands inserted in side his pockets as his look dulled even greater. He couldn't help but feel bored talking to this boy, but seriously. What would you expect, Ikuto's power was above Sora's.  Even though Sora held the Mystic Eyes of Death Perception he couldn't reach the Ikuto's power level just yet and son he moved towards his and knelled to his eyes level as a bright smile crossed his face.

In truth they were joking, Ikuto knew that he didn't desire to leave him alone. He was forced, but it was good to know that he has turned a bit stronger since he last met him.

"Is that your idea of a joke Ikuto?" 

Said Marta bitterly as she got closer to the boy, Ikuto helped him up his feet. Sora dusted away anything that had gotten into his clothes as he said. 

"Boy, you really are something Ikuto. What brings you here anyway?"

"We just came from a journey actually. I guess we were just relaxing."

"Oh so that's what it was for you."

Marta pouted her lips and crossed her arm, looking away with a rather angry expression on her lips. Ikuto was rather confused, what was it that made her so mad anyway?

"Was it something else?"

"Hmpf!"

"What are so angry all of a sudden?"

"I'm not!"

"Allright, alright! you aren't!"

Ikuto winced at her reaction, while Sora just laughed at their expense. It was rather enjoyable to see them act this way. Sora had never had moments like this so he felt rather envious. And he said.

"Might I accompany you to the village."

"I don't see why not. After all this IS only a walk."

"Geezz... What I do now?"

"Shut up Ikuto!"

Ikuto followed her command without any objection and continued towards the village.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_*Dragons May Cry...In Pain*_

The bright blue orb shined brightly as it got from out of the ground, it swirled a bit to each part before going higher and higher and then finally bursting into millions of tiny lights. Kei had looked up but that when she failed. Omen rushed her slamming her fist into the girls stomach sending her flying backwards.Kei crashed into the seats behind her...

"I love getting newbies with that one."she smirked before slamming her heel into the ground, the ground shot up and rushed Kei, she dodged but then it just hit the wall...

The dust cloud was huge and Kei couldn't see anything, she looked for the girl, but then she felt the air change in the back of her. Her eyes widen..

"To easy!"Omen said Kei turned around but to be caught by a round house kick sending her flying to the wall...She hit it with great force causing the wall behind her to crack...

She slid to the ground

"HAHAHA!!!"Omen yelled,"TO EASY TO EASY!!"












Kei smirked as the blood ran down her face,"Nya?"she said as she got up, blood dripped down her face and she finally looked up at the girl...

Her eyes slit and her face sporting a wicked smile

"...Fucking brat...."she said,"I am going to fucking kill you."

Kei rushed the girl, her hand clutched tightly into a fist. Kei thought the girl was going to dodge but the girl clutched his fist to...interesting

The two fist slammed into each other, it was about strength now....More of less...The two girls looked at each other. Before Kei charged her fist up and the explosion of the two fist sent them flying backwards. But Kei landed on the ground smoothly

Omen was sent flying though three pillers....

Kei smiled as the girl slid down on the ground,"Get up...I am not done with you yet~"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Dying Will_​
Koji stood at the the precipice overlooking the neighboring mountains of Kumokagure. The cool night breeze against his face helping to keep his senses sharp as the elevation threatened to dull them. He stared downward at what seemed like an endless drop. He teetered over the edge of the mountain.

_Kukukukukukukuku_

"So their isn't any other way? You know a way where the possibility of me going splat is I don't know nonexistent maybe?"

_Kukukukukukukuku_

"It's never that easy with you lot"Koji grumbled as he seemed to be having a conversation with someone. He took another peek down, it really was a long way. Koji hit himself in the face as if to hype himself up. Koji wouldn't outright admit it but he was scared as hell at what he was about to do. He didn't want to die, his actions were motivated by his fear of such a fate up till now. Sure he was reckless but he never did anything this crazy.

_Kukukukukukukukuku_

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION I*

Koji clicked his boots together as his whole body began to glow a bright yellow. Soon the shine began to wear off from his whole body and began to become much brighter and intense around his neck and boots. Before long the light around his neck extended and dissipated leaving a white scarf. His feet were now covered in white boots. 

"I can do this!!! I can totally fucking do this!!! Come on now! I am the apex predator, the big evil, The Viper!!"Koji began to jump up and down wildly as he hit himself in the face again. He then reached into his pocket producing a single kunai. He turned his back to the precipice of the void that was the night sky as he brought the kunai to his neck. His breathing slowed down as he held the sharp metal edge of the kunai underneath his jawline to the flesh of his neck, right where his carotid artery was. As a killer he was taught to slash at this part of the neck as it contained the main blood supply to the brain.

_Kukukukukukuku_

"My whole life I've listened to you guys. The closest thing I have to a friend that really understands you is me. I feel like you need me too so I trust you. I don't know what I want out of my life. I don't want to be the Kage of a village, or some great hero remembered in the annals of history, hell I don't even care if I ever fall in love again. I just want to be able to do what I want when I want. In my world there is no god their is just my will. My will is greater than any god."

*SNIKT*

Koji ripped through the flesh of his neck with the kunai. Rivulets of blood flying from the clean cut he made as he slit his own throat. The blood gushed everywhere as he felt the vitality leaving his body. His conscious mind was leaving his body, he could feel it this was different from any other time. From this very wound his life force surging out of his body. He threw his hands up, he closed his eyes, and fell backward down the mountain. He could feel the darkness enrapturing his body as he fell into the abyss. The whole world began to fade away.

_Kukukukukukukukukuku_

*FADE TO BLACK....*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_?_










​
Down the rabbit hole he goes. Where it leads nobody knows. A world of bitter hardship, tumultuous upheaval, or perhaps somewhere over a rainbow? The place where he is going, well it depends on the eye of the beholder.

_When you wish upon a star
Makes no difference who you are
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you_

"Koji....Koji...Koji..."

The white haired boy rubbed his eyes lazily as tried to rub the tired out of them. He yawned and looked beside him to see another smaller boy with white hair like his own.



"Come on sleepyhead it's our first day of school and we can't be late. Everyone is waiting for us!!" Koji looked at the boy perplexed. Where was he and how did he get here, why couldn't he remember anything except his name. He tried to think, tried to figure out just what exactly was going on right now.

"Get up you lazy bum!!Always sleeping like you're dead or something..." Koji's mouth dropped as he heard that voice, it was a voice he hadn't heard in eleven years. The origin of the voice entered the doorway.



"Everyone in the village is going to say I screwed up as your father by not making you struggle as much. That the son of Heihachi Kazama and brother of Killua was a no good lazy runt."Koji still couldn't say anything as the man walked up to him and towered over him menacingly. Koji couldn't forget these hard sculpted features, this man who radiated the aura of authority that Koji hated so much in his youth. As Koji was about to open his mouth the man raised his fist.

"NOOGIE!!!" He began to grind his fist into Koji's head as the younger boy jumped up and down pointing and laughing. His father hooped and hollered with laughter. The look on Koji's face was simply put, a dumbstruck one. 

"Cut it out old man!!!"Koji yelled at the top of his lungs making the laughter abruptly stop. His father and the little boy both kind of tilted their heads and looked at him like he had five heads?

"You feeling alright kiddo? You love noogie time and you're not usually anywhere near this grumpy? I know what's wrong. Come on let's go downstairs. Mom made you and your brother some pancakes. Heihachi slapped Koji's knee as he got up with enthusiasm to lead his sons to their breakfast. He followed gingerly down the steps as he saw a woman laying out a decadent breakfast on a table for five.



Koji took his place at the table. His presence seemingly some kind of anomaly of fate as he was the only one not smiling, the only one not conversing, the only one not happy.

"Brother...Parents...Family Breakfast? What level of hell did I get into?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_*Up*_

Kei slammed her fist into the ground but then Omen dodged, she moved out of the way and Kei followed by launching lighting at her. Omen dodged that as well. She used her earth skills to put some distance in between them, but Kei knew better and smirked. She rushed the girl after her earth barrier was torn to sheds....

Kei slammed her heel into the girl moth causing her to fly backwards, this was a fight. A fight that decided wither or not someone lives or dies. Each moment could be a fatel mistake by the oppoenet

Kei growled as she felt something chain her down,"Shit!"Kei cursed as she looked down and saw chains wrap around her ankle!

Omen smirked as she wiped the blood off her mouth,"Fell for it..."

Chains began to wrap around Kei neck trying to drag her to the ground. Kei eyes widen as she moved and pulled at the chains, she wasn't done yet! She was never going to be killed!!

"GARRRR!!!"Kei yelled as she pushed herself to the girl the weight of the chains moving her back but then Omen snapped her figures

"Wrong turn no jutsu."

Kei eyes widen and then she black out


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

battered, bruised and bleeding. The slush of the sound of footsteps in the slick mud was muffled by the chaotic storm that raged on, almost endlessly. "Ha...just...ha..ha.....a little bit more, and I'll finally be up there." Clawing her fingers into the steep hill, she looked back to the thin bridge she traveled over, then back forward to her destination. 

She couldn't see past the thunder cloud that loomed overhead like a steadfast sentential of the sky. Rearing its ugly face towards any would be trespassers. "I have to get up there...no matter what happens." Digging her feet into the mud once again she slowly made her way into the clouds. 

Residual electricity sparked across her skin as she fought her way through. Even though she was making her way through the cloud, it almost felt like it was a pool of water but it seemed to almost be pulling her downwards to her would be doom if she let it. Breaching the top of the gray vat that held her, she slid the sole of her foot against what seemed like a marble floor. Off in the distance stood a tall cliff on a plateau that seemed as if it were floating amidst the clouds. "..Ha. Byyako. So thats where I'll find you.....damn." Tightly gripping her fist, Kuzu made her way towards the isle in the clouds.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha VS Marta Fuyibayashi*
Forgotten Bonds​
Why? Why did you decide to betray me? I thought you told me that you would always be there for me, you were my only hold to reality, but then why? Why did you end up fucking betraying me? Please, answer me this, you were always there for me, in good and bad... so why did you decided to betray me.

"Marta!! Why the hell!? You out of all people! WHY!?"

Ikuto screamed at the top of his lungs, he couldn't believe that she... killed their friendship.

"Ikuto, did you really believe I ever cared for you?"

She said strikingly, why? She was the only one left that he could cling too, but then she betrayed him. She planned it all, she wanted the sword all for herself and tried to kill him in his sleep

"But... I... you... How could you?"

"Ikuto, are you really stupid? You have the strongest sword in my kingdom, why would I just accept someone like that! I want that blade, and your gonna give it to me. Ikuto Uchiha..."

"Marta, don't end it like this! I beg you, don't!"

"Shut up! I said I want that sword and I'll kill you if it mean me having that sword."

Why... 

I can't believe it. She had severed our bonds, this friendship I felt for her was always fake. But, why do I feel like I still care for her? Why? She tried to kill me and I still see her as a friend. I can't just end things like this Marta

"You are special to me."

"..."

"And you still betray me."

"..."

"I've been used once more, by a stupid girl."

"..."

"And yet, I don't want things to end this way."

"It's too late."

"I won't give up on this."

"Stubborn as always."

"Come back... please?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Back to School_​
Koji somehow made it through his family breakfast without slitting his throat....again. He tried to remember hard what had happened before he ended up in this place, well this place was apparently Fuzenkagure. The layout and architectural structure was very similar except for the fact that certain places were different. Familiar faces had different styles and set off different vibes. Once friendly shop owners were seemingly more greedy, one store was selling candy now instead of the usual health produce products they usually sold. It was Fuzenkagure but it just seemed like it had all been turned on it's ear. The most jarring discovery was that the parents he had killed when he was a toddler were alive, and now he had a brother named... 

What was his name again?

"I'm Selim, you're little brother you lazy good for nothing idiot." The boy truly had the laugh of a child, it wasn't overly annoying or was it oppressive. It was soft and sort of infectious in a way, but the fact remained that Koji had a little brother. The kid led him through the streets of Fuzen to go to "school". They finally had arrived at a building with a very ornate awning that read Academy in the appropriate kanji. In front of the door of the school stood a very familiar boy, he had those piercing red eyes that Koji hated oh so much. No Koji did a double take, these eyes were not the same red. They were just as sharp, he had the same face, the same hair, but these eyes were blue. Deep electric blue. Him and Koji locked eyes and stood about 5 yards apart from each other.



"What the hell is with that look Koji? That's no way to greet your best friend."

"More like only friend..."Selim interjected slyly, smiling proudly as he was pleased with the zinger he just laid on his brother.

"What do you mean best friend you mutt. I would..."

*RING RING*

"I like the pet name you have for me but I've already told you buddy I don't go that way. Hahahaha. Come on the bell just rang we're going to be even later. You know how sensei gets."The blue eyed boy gave Koji a slap on the back as he hurried inside the building.

"Hey Koji are you feeling alright? You've been acting weird all morning. Are you having girl problems again? I swear that girl puts you in these weird moods all the time. I never want a girlfriend if that's how weird I'm going to act. Last one in is a rotten egg!!"Selim ran into the school building leaving Koji more confused. What the hell was going on around Fuzen. Was this a jutsu? Why couldn't he remember anything except for a few pieces? Koji rubbed his temples as he tried to think hard about remembering more of his past. 

*CRASH*

He had been walking and not looking where he was going and next thing he knew he was on top of her...

"Jesus Koji. First you forget our anniversary and now you try to flatten me?You're building a great case to be worse boyfriend of the year."

Koji's mind began to race as he realized from Selim's earlier words and he listened to his words. He couldn't believe it, she thought that him and her were actually going out? What the hell was wrong with the world?


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

*Taiyou and Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei brushed her hair back as she walked inside her house, she could smell the scent of strong incences burning and the smell of medicine. Kei followed the scent to the guest room her mother had for Shin and Ryoji when they came to visit. Kei peeked inside and her eyes widen. Her mother was healing the Rika! 

Rika the girl she met at Konaha!

Taiyou looked up and smiled,"Good you are here."she said and motioned for her daughter to sit next to her, Kei did just that

"What is going on?"Kei asked as she grabbed a towel and rung it out, and procceded to place it on the girls head,

"Poor thing...She was injured...Serve mental trauma..."Taiyou said,"Pass out because of blood loss."


----------



## River Song (Jun 22, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

She sighed, she didn’t know where she was, there was only darkness. She couldn’t remember what happened leading up to this but she didn’t care the darkness was soothing. Then she started to smell wafts of incense and medicinal herbs. Was someone hurt?

She started to hear people voices, she recognised both of them. One was kiy....Kay....Kei that was it. Now how did she know Kei and the other voice was of that nice woman she met on the night.....she met on the NIGHT SHE KILLED HER FATHER!

The moment the wet cloth touched her forehead she shot up. She seen Kei and her hand subconsciously strayed to the mark on the top of her left arm. She wanted to scream but she couldn’t find the voice.

There was also the Lady....the lady she met on the night she committed the biggest crime murder.  She was terrified but she couldn’t help but ask the first thing that came to her mind. “Where am I?”


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto VS Marta*
Bond?​
Marta rushed towards Ikuto and stabbed a kunai at his shoulder, Ikuto too this opportunity and pulled her closer towards him and said.

"Why are you doing this? Is it really necessary to kill our friendship over a sword! Why Marta!?"

She pulled it away and jumped back, he left himself open? He surely is stupid. Though Marta as she spin the bloody kunai in her hand. Ikuto looked at her straight in her eyes as she said.

"My bonds with you never existed. I only wanted that sword you held, just like everyone else."

"I don't believe that! You can't just say we never had anything! You just can't! You were always there for me when I needed it and now you're saying that you never felt care for me!?"

"That's right. Never in my life."

The cold words pierced his heart, like dagger Ikuto felt... sad. So, so sad. The felt his heart being teared apart, he truly held their relationship dear, so, so dear. He still couldn't understand why she would care more this blade that him? Why!? 

"I... don't want to fight you."

"Too bad"

She rushed towards Ikuto and swung her kunai towards his once more. Ikuto blade appear and the slashed the kunai away and pointed it to Marta eyes.

"But that doesn't mean that... I'm gonna allow you to kill me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Deeper and Deeper_​
_This world has been connected. Tied to the darkness... soon to be completely eclipsed. There is so very much to learn. You understand so little._

_Look at this tiny place. To the heart seeking freedom, this island is a prison, surrounded by water. And so, this boy sought to escape his prison, and he opened his heart to darkness. _

_Deeper and Deeper Down the Rabit Hole We Go_

Koji's body was pressed up closely to hers as his body weight was baring down on her. He could feel her hot breath on his face as he just laid on top of her looking at her. It was the same dumbstruck look he had on his face since the moment he arrived in this hell. But to think he would end up dating her of all the choices it could have been. Not that he was complaining given her obvious beauty, not to mention her divinely endowed assets.

"What's wrong with you? Why are you staring at me like that. Get off of me before someone gets the wrong idea! Before you start to get the wrong idea."Koji got back to his senses and quickly got to his feet, helping her up as well. He wasn't looking at her so much as staring at her. Standing there in her iron knuckled gloves, with her suspenders and tight white tee, not to mention her shorts that hugged her curves ever so sexily. She was a walking personification of the very word sexy, and apparently he was dating her. 



A smug shit eating grin found itself creeping on Koji's face as he realized he got to date this. It was almost enough to outweigh his parents being back from the dead and having a new annoying ass little brother. 

"I'm sorry I ran into you. I just have a lot on my plate and I..."

*THWACK*

Koji was on his ass as she stood over him her fists clenched tightly. Her eyes were obscured by her bangs, but the look on her face... He had only been trying to cover himself but he seemingly upset her.

"Koji Kazama, son of the famous noble shipping magnate Heihachi Kazama has a lot on his plate? Are you kidding me Koji? You're such an insensitive jerk who thinks the world revolves around him. I wish you would grow up!!"She crossed her arms and then spun around dramatically. Walking away from him as he stroked his jaw. He tried to open and close his mouth to undo the kink she put in. He had always wondered what it would be like to be punched by her. Her strength was just as monstrous as he thought it would be. For all intents and purposes Tifa Warholic was the same girl, but she was different. The way she looked at him like she actually cared, she was... she was crying too when she yelled at him. This was not how he remembered their relationship, he tried to think very hard. Flashes of memories filled his mind.

He thought back to the cave where he first met Tifa and Thalia, the fight with Kora where he saw her lift a tree, and her joining Shouri. They were friends and here they were newly minted ex-boyfriend and ex-girlfriend.

"Jeez bro you really must of messed up to make her go and slug you like that. Hurry up sensei is about to take attendance." Selim grabbed Koji by the hand and tried hard to pull his brother up. Koji got to his feet and let Selim lead him to a door with the numbers 303 on the door. Koji put his hand on the door knob and felt a chill up his spine. He slowly opened it...



"How nice of you to join us Mr.Kazama. I understand the parents help pay for public education but that doesn't mean you can be tardy and come as you please." The man scolded Koji with a disapproving index finger. This man always made Koji's skin crawl whenever they crossed paths. The Lord Imperial of the Mugenshi, or rather his sensei.

"Xemnas..."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha VS Marta Fuyibayashi*
*Anger*​
Ikuto twitched in absolute and utter anger. Used from the start by everyone, by all. Why!? 

-----

I want an answer for this bullshit and I want it now! WHY!? WHY DOES EVERY TIME I MEET SOMEONE I END UP BEING USED!!!??? WHY!!!??? I hate you... but I love you. I want to kill you and at the same time, I want to hold you, I want to strangle you and snuggle you. I'll end your life, but by doing so I'll take a little piece of mines. My soul is impure and corrupted. 

I have to admit, I love this girl who right now hates the living guts of me and wants to kill me. I love Marta Fuyibayashi with all my heart and it took up till now for me to realize this. 

It took me all this time and I never once thought of how much I cared for this girl in front of me. And now, she's trying to kill me. Truth is that, I don't want to kill her, I don't want her to get hurt, I don't want her die and make me the cause of it, but why? why must such misfortunes befall me? 

First Ryoji, the Kei, now Marta. 

Am think that I hate everyone now... I hate the world, and its inhabitants. 

Is this how Sasuke felt? Is this the betrayal he felt? Was this his anger? His lust?

Why must I suffer such accident, and now when I need someone to hold me... 

I have no one.

I am now truly alone in the world. I have no one to cling too and no one to tell my secrets too. 

I thought that being alone isn't so bad, but to tell you the truth it's an even bigger hell than I thought. Solitude is my real fear, because of solitude was his grandfather turned to evil. And soon I would end up like him. Why Marta why did you decide to hurt me so much?

---------------

"Marta can I tell you something?"

"What is it?"

"I love you."

"..!!"

"But, I'm sorry. I'll have to kill you"


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki and Kei :LT*

Kei picked up the fallen rag as her mother smiled,"You in Fuzen."she said as she made the girl lay back down, Kei seemed to be in pain of the girl already here but she put on the face of a nice girl."Welcome...You was really hurt...Can you tell me what happened?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 22, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro was getting a scense when Re l was coming, he did not smell her coming. When he woke up he was still holding his sister Akina. Hakro was happy as he did not felt Re l in the room. Akina woke up. "I guessed we do not have any training today, Hakro." "Tht is okay with me, I want to check something out today. Spike and the other two wolves can stay here as we explored what happen down in the caves where we found the wolves." "I guessed the party went early in to the morning if I don't smell anyone here yet size us." Hakro let go of Akina and went to clean up in the shower as Spike kept Akina warm. Akina Hakro came out as he growled to Spike to stay and rest todaypetted Spike as she heard te snores of two tired wolves on the floor.

Hakro came out dressed in his normal lothes and growled at Spike to relax to day and hang out with Scar and Domino. Akina got up to go change in some normal clothes instead of her custume. She went in to the bathroom. Hakro looked at the closed door to keep an eye on it for some other guy burst in and seeing her naked. Akina came out and took Hakro's hand telling him see was ready to go where they found the two wolves. "They are much happier with you, them to be alone and die." "It would not matter, I would steped in anyway to risk my life for them." They soon came to the tunnel that they were at last night, it was blocked off by rocks and boulders. Hakro and Akina started to removed the rocks and bolders to make a pth to find out where it lead to.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto VS Marta
Crushed Heart*​
Ikuto rushed towards her with a angry passion burnt into his eyes. He didn't show mercy he slashed her hand off, slashed it of her body as her arm was on Ikuto's hand he threw the arm way like if it was trash, she stumbled into the floor, she yelled. Her scream were clearly heard.

Ikuto couldn't do it, he couldn't do it. He couldn't end her life. He loved her... He can't just end her life, but as soon as she stood and rushed towards him still with a kunai of her hand in attempt to kill him once more. 

He swung his blade clean across her throat, blood spilled once more and as soon as he saw the blood be painted across the land he fell to his feet.

"Damn it..."

Ikuto felt a surge of guilty clearly cross his body, it felt disgusting. He fell on his knees and started crying as blood fell from his eyes and he screamed. 

"DAAAAMMMMNNNN IIIIITTTTT!!!"

The Mangekyou Sharingan had been released.

"What have I done...?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 22, 2011)

*Rika*

?Why am I here!? she shouted, struggling against Taiyou?s grip. 

She took deep breaths.  Showing emotion was healthy but this was too much. Her surroundings smelled like a house but this room reeked of a potent male odour that seemed to be absent from the rest of the house. It smelled how in her opinion males should smell. Wild and natural. None of this prissy cologne and make-up her father surrounded himself with. Speaking of her Father she better explain herself.

She took deep breaths, her face a flush with colour. ?The night you found me I had just killed my Father.?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Shana Uchiha*

He returned back to the village... sad and annoyed with himself. The rained dripped on his face, as if to hide his tears he continued onwards towards Shana's home, but on the way she had already seen Ikuto's blood stained body, and not only that. She had witness his eyes. The Mangekyou is active, she automatically expected the worse.

"You killed Marta....."

He remained silent. There was no longer anything that can be said, he turned once more and he said.

"I'm leaving."

"Leaving?"

"I'm leaving the village."

"..."

"Don't follow me..."

He turned away from Shana and walked of the main gate, he only wanted to tell her that. Nobody would truly care if he died or if he left the village. He found little reason in doing any struggles for someone that were just using him like the village and just about every other person in the world. He had the clans power, but it was a matter of time before he turned blind. He needed a stronger resolve a stronger way of living and a stronger mentor.

"It about time I joined some thing bigger." 

What does this boy hope to accomplish?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Flipped on it's Ear_​
Koji took his seat in the back of the class looking at the familiar faces of shinobi he had met. The thing that really got his goat though was that some of these kids were from other villages. There were two that stuck out more than the others, one was a dark skinned boy with blonde hair. The boy stood there slumped and lazily in his chair as Xemnas lectured the class, Koji knew he had seen him before. 

Then their was another boy in the class, but this boy he gave Koji the same kind of chills that Xemnas did. The boy's most distinguishing feature were his ears, they looked like cat ears...

Koji had given up on trying to understand what was going on. The world had gone mad and he was the only sane one left apparently.

*RING RING RING*

Koji got up with the rest of his classmates to leave at the bell. As he was going he felt a hand on his shoulder. Koji could have sworn he breathed out cold air vapor the moment the hand touched him. A flash went through his mind, he was at the top of a mountain with a kunai in his hand... 

He looked up and to the side, it was Xemnas who had stopped him.

"Mr.Kazama is everything ok? You weren't your usual lazy good for nothing slacker self today. Well you were lazy and slacking but you don't seem as... what's the right word? Approachable? Happy?Kind? Charming? Nice? Bumbling impulsive idiot who tends to smile too much? I don't know but I take pride in the fact my students can come to me with whatever they need."

Koji just stood there looking at Xemnas, really trying hard to study his face. The Xemnas he remembered was a miserable old man with black heart and no soul. The epitome of all that was evil, he might have been the devil himself. But here he was being a kind and caring old man. The part that really sent a shiver up Koji's spine was that someone described him as happy,nice,approachable,kind,charming, basically a litany of positive personality points he knew he was not. Still Koji was sure now more than ever that this was not his world. That everyone around him was stark raving mad.

"I'm ok sensei I just...I don't know what's wrong with me. I'll try to shape up."Koji forced a cheerful smile because apparently that's how he was suppose to act.

"Atta boy!! You know Koji some of the other kids don't come from the best families. I know you have a lot of pressure on you but you shouldn't complain about hardships to people like Tifa. You should know better than anyone."Koji wasn't quite sure what Xemnas was playing at but he nodded like he understood him before turning and leaving the room. As he made it outside he was greeted by the sight of his best friend who was apparently waiting for him.

"The sensei always trying to give his sage advice to you. Too bad you're too much of a thick headed idiot."Kyo laughed as Koji stood there with his arms crossed with an annoyed look on his face. He was really suppressing the urge to kick the shit out of this kid.

*FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT*

Koji and Kyo turned to see a crowd encircling two would be combatants in the middle of the hall. Koji wasn't going to lie his curiosity was peaked by the prospect of a fight, if he was lucky he would get involved. As he got closer he heard the pain escape from the lips of one of the combatants. Pushing and pulling his way through the crowd he got to the epicenter of the circle, their were 3 kids his age pummeling someone smaller. Koji looked closer, the tuft of white hair and the sound of the voice. His little brother,Selim, was getting his shit kicked in. Not even thinking Koji rushed in in front of Selim. He used both his hands to catch the punch of the front two attackers and then his foot to catch the fist of the last attacker.

"I told them you weren't no good and got here just in time to save me."Selim smiled at his older brother who had come to his rescue. This kid was making Koji feel weird just like...she use to. Kei, who was Kei? Why couldn't he remember everyone?

"What do you think you're doing going three on one with a little kid."Koji pushed their fists away with his three limbs knocking them back. He spun around and heading for the kid who's fist he originally caught with his foot. The kid tried to punch him but Koji knocked his fist away and returned the favor with an upper cut of his own. 

He locked eyes with the other two giving them a most menacing stair.  

"That's enough!!I'll take it from here."The crowd cleared a path as a feminine voice rang through the hall. The girl in front of him had white hair with a prominent red streak running through it.

"Well if it isn't the Princes of Fuzenkagure, Koji and Selim Kazama. It's always such an unpleasurable experience meeting up with pieces of shit like you."Koji looked at the girl and felt his heart drop a little bit. The hair color and attitude were different but she was someone he couldn't truly ever forget.

"Kei Aosuki..."Koji's mind began to flashback to the day he first met her and Kyo on the street, to fighting in a junkyard, to meeting and kissing under the trees in the park. His mind then shifted to the scene of him driving his knee into her stomach causing her to split up blood. His heart kept on sinking, he couldn't believe she was here.

"Kei what did dad tell you about fighting in school? He said he doesn't care as long as you don't get in trouble. Don't you think fighting Koji in the middle of the hallway again is going to get you in trouble. Plus Selim needs to get to the infirmary. You're goons went too far." Kyo came to defuse the situation but he didn't need to. Koji wasn't going to raise a hand to Kei again. Still the way they were all talking and the way they looked...He knew Kei and Kyo Aosuki did not look like this. He knew Lord Imperial Xemnas was not some school teacher. He knew Tifa Warholic was not his girlfriend. He knew his parents were dead and he didn't have a brother. He knew now that this was not his world.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Jackson Marthadel *












--------------------

"Inside we are truly soft, sweet and pure white despair."

--------------------​
Thunder...

Thunder clapped in the sky, clouds covered the shining moon that was once clearly visible from the sky. The wind that blew was fierce and cold, water dropped from the sky, fiercely as well.

The Mist is destroyed. Laughter, a sickening laughter is heard, my fist can't stand it anymore, I can't stand this laughter... 

...I'll end it

I want to end this laughter. Why is he laughing? This isn't funny, pleasurable, or anything in the such! So why!? Why!? Why is he laughing!!?? 

This shiver on my back, this fierce shiver that crawls down my back isn't stopping. WHY!? Why can't I stay calm amongst this beast!? Am I a coward!? Can I really stand in front of such a evil and malevolent being? I can sense this evil of him, he isn't human, no he isn't human, he doesn't have mercy or compassion. He's a monster! A demon! No, a devil! 

Can I really stop him? Truly? 

--------

Am I really that valiant?  

--------​
I need more power, but if I understand this why am I facing the devil himself? I can't stand his face, I want to hurt it, I want to break it, I want to make it eat the floor and make his crawl back from the hell he's come out of, but he cannot, he has a strong claw that gripped this reality, but I will break him! He's my target! Mines and mines alone! 

--------

"I... Want to kill you--"

--------​
I want him dead. He not worthy to live. I'm his judge and executioner! I will bring his soul the eternal demise, I am his messenger of death and I will destroy the very thing that keeps him standing.

------

"I will break you."


------​
I am his judge and and executioner and I will bring his life to and end.


"You're in way over your head, boy."​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

It was dark out, and all she could see was the stars in the sky, twinkling ever so brightly. She wanted to be alone for now, she didn't feel like talking to anyone. She was a bit distraught about all the events today, she just needed to unwind. Laying down, looking up at the sky, she sighed, there was nothing for her to do. She turned to her side, looking around. It was hard to look around though, it was still so dark out. She slowly stood up, deciding that she should actually go find the others.

She wandered through the darkness, trying to find someone, Koji, Seiferoth, Hotaru, anyone. She wanted to make sure that she wasn't alone at the moment. There weren't very many sounds around her either. Just a soft cricket chirp, but that was basically it. She felt unease as she continued to travel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Taking The Stage_​
Koji sat in the infirmary by Selim's bedside. He was suppose to be a concerned older brother being vigilant and at his brother's side. The reality was that Koji was completely knocked for a loop. When you wake up and the world is different from how you remember,well in his case half remember, saying it's disconcerting isn't doing it justice. Apparently Koji was the complete opposite of himself in this world. He was a lazy imbecile who came from a rich family, but his mountains of gold didn't just extend to his outward wealth, no apparently he had a heart of gold. In this world the person he hated the most in Kyo Aosuki was his best friend. His worst enemy was evidently Kei Aosuki who was the leader of the schools delinquents. From what Koji could gather someone had bad mouthed him and Selim picked a fight with the kid. The kid called over his two other buddies and they had a stomping party on Selim, that was until Koji showed up. 

Koji took a moment to look at the kid closely. They had similar facial structures, Selim's features were softer though. He looked more like their mother, and then of course their was the white hair. Koji didn't know why but he felt fiercely protective over the kid as well. Like somewhere deeply ingrained in him was the imperative to protect him from Kei's goons as oppose to just looking for a fight. He didn't like it one bit, it was similar to the same troubling feeling Kei gave him. That's who Selim reminded him of the most truthfully, he had her fierceness stepping up to upper-classmen the way he did. Still he did it because of his kind heart and because he looked up to the Koji of this world. Selim Kazama was going to be quite the headache for Koji. 

*CREAK*

Koji shot up abruptly and immediately got on the defensive putting up his fists ready to lash out. There it was again that annoying need to protect the little runt, it defied logic. Koji only knew the little kid for a couple of hours and he was annoying. The door began to open up slowly and soon she was in full view, Tifa Warholic.

"I came here to make sure Selim was alright. I could care less about you."She had her arms crossed and head up giving him the sort of dignified 'hmph' look as she walked right past him. She leaned over Selim's bedside moving his bangs out of his face. Koji sat there and observed her. She genuinely seemed to care about his little brother. He wasn't sure how to go about this or what to say.

"He's becoming more and more like you everyday. It's kind of cute until you realize that he's just going to grow up into a bonehead." Koji just stood there watching he was so out of his element it wasn't even funny. He didn't know Selim or this Tifa they were complete strangers to him, but the way they looked at him...The way they all looked at him he felt compelled to act the role.

"I am a bonehead but I must have done something right along the way to end up being with you..."Koji got up from his seat and stood beside her over Selim taking her hand. She was looking at him straight in the eyes causing them both to blush.

"Don't give me that look or try to cash in on saving Selim. I still haven't forgiven you..."Koji leaned in close putting his forehead on hers. Koji wasn't a slouch when it came to girls, he knew the right things to say and do. He began to lean in closer but he felt something weird and so did Tifa. They both looked down and there was a hand. The hand was on Tifa's breast but it wasn't Koji.

"SELIM!!!"
"SELIM!!!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 22, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro noticed the confusing on the girl with blonde hair. He was thinking she just him out, guessing the dyed brown hair made him looked different instead of his black hair. He smirk as she was not going to do anything at the moment. He heard what the girl had said as he let out a sharp howled of his own as his wolves stop howling. There was only silence at the moment, "Sorry about my people, they get too exited over a simple job like this." He was sorta liking her because she had more respected for the wolves than Diana did. But it did not matter as Diana would have to give the wolves a chance if she was going to get a better understanding of him and his relaship with the wolves. To him it was okay who ever he met who did not like the wolves or the ones that like them and gave them respect to them. Hakro was relaxed at the moment to look like it but really had his guard up. "Diana, don't attack, she is okay, she is just checking things out out of bored dom." He looked at Akina waiting for her to say something about this women was a lie or the truth.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana listened to what the girl said and lowered her gaurd. She too could tell if a person lied by reading there energy. She had some insight on a person's mind because her gifts so she sorta new things that weren't told but she could not read their minds. SHE Wished she could then wondered if it was possible? It Was sorta unheard off as far as she knew of but anything was possible because a case like her was too. She sighed. 
"If you were looking for that surge of power a while ago thn i guess your looking for me." she said to the girl who eyed her curiously. "I'm Diana by the way." she said smiling sensing no threat on her from her. The girl returned the smile.

*Darius*

Darius lowered is gaurd as well upon seeing his sister and everyone else lower it with Akina saying the woman or girl he didn't know, was no threat to them at least. Who knew if she was strong but she was a singer. He never heard of a singer being strong or a real threat to a ninja before but there was always a first time for everything. The world was constantly changing.
"I'm Darius from the Terumi Clan like my sister Diana." he said.
Violet smiled too. "Violet of Kirigakure" she said knowing all along the girl was no threat at all. She sighed. Ninja's these days well genin, could be quiet foolish and too alert for their own good.

*Solidad*

Solidad was glad that everyone lowered their gaurd after seeing she was no threat to them. She was just curios and that almost got her hurt and maybe killed. She shuddered. Death was painfull for her kind. She smiled though after she got some greetings. 
"I'm Solidad Petrova" she said. "As was said i am a singer. I need to work on my fame more if i was not recognized haha" she laughed her voice full of song. "So you are from Terumi deos that mean you have the famed double bloodlimit?" shew asked. She never knew a Terumi or one that could do what the girl could.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 22, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

My name is Hakro Ezel from Suna, to me almost all in this room hates my bloodline, the Inuzuka clan." Spke snuck into the room as he layed down next to Hakro staying away from anyone. He did not want to bring his mom or the ichibi into this he already heard one side of the story to protect the two closed loved ones. To some people his blood line was not special but special to him at the moment as he thought to himself. He scoot a chair over Spike's body and sat in it. He was hiding Spike as nobody would noticed him hiding under the chair. Hakro was thinking that musical voice would start Spike or me up at one pint, but it did not matter at the time. Hakro hold his smirk it was hard to get a real smile from him. To him it was the only thing that showed that he was pleased at the moment as he sat in the chair as his feet and legs hide Spike doubting they could sence him too. To Hakro it did not matter or ask to put Spike outside of the hospital room, he listen to what everyone else is going to be said.

*Akina Ezel*

"Hi, my name is Akina Ezel, my blood line comes from the ezel clan it's self than my brother does." She was proud of her bloodline even it sounded werid and nobody know what it really does set for making good food and mulpicated weapons. She heard the nails of Spike the white wolf, she knew Hakro would hide him as much as possiable.She stood behind Hakro's chair to hide Spike's tail and other paws. Akina heard her voiced and smiled as she already enjoyed Solidad's singing. "If you sing that good, it be easy for you to get your name out there for other people can hear you sing." She was wondering what the singer could do if she was also a ninja, to protect herself from anything else. She guessed to get comfortable if they were staying awhile, so she sat in another chair away from her brother as she guessed they were going to talk some more.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 23, 2011)

*Jackson Marthadel and Ikuto Uchiha*
*
A new member of Branded: How the strong willed have fallen...*

Jackson stared at the boy with a rather pleased look, but not only he was even happier to see that his eyes have finally flourished to their ultimate potential. Yes, this was just the kid he needed to inherit his title. But at this moment he knew that the Uchiha that stood before him could go blind if he over used his eyes so he told his bluntly...

"First things first brat, don't be such a pussy. If want to run away from your troubles at least say so. Don't come to me with all this determination bullshit. But sure, join the Branded, I'm pretty sure your hypocrisy could grow a bit more. What was it that you said before? That you would never end up like me? Ironic isn't it."

Ikuto stared into this cowards eyes. He knew he was just taunting him and so Ikuto remained calm, his words were as simple as those of a child to him, his interest couldn't have grow an inch even if he wanted to pretend to. Jackson could see that uncaring look on his eyes and so his grin grew even larger. It was perfect, just perfect! He had finally found someone with a completely destroyed will and heart. This boy was the perfect annihilation tool. 

"Jackson Marthadel is it? I'm still waiting for an answer. Can I join branded?"

Jackson stared straight at his eyes and said.

"Release that damn jutsu already kid, your gonna get blind if you over use it. But yeah, repeat to me why you want to join and I might reconsider making you Branded."

Ikuto released his Mangekyou and looked at his straight in his eyes, face show little interest on what he would say, but he said.

"I don't expect you to understand, but I've been betrayed, lied to, used, and targeted for the past months. It's been worse that being a missing-nin. I want to become stronger and follow my own path, so that when I am faced with those bastards that used me--"

Ikuto eyes one again activated to his original sharingan,but Jackson interrupted before he could finished 

"That's enough. I understand already. Sure, why not? We could use another body. Anyway welcome to Branded, you'd be working under me from now on. Though kinda stupid really, you'll be used here too."

"Wonderful... But at least they'll help me get what I desire, I use them and they use me. Fair trade, no?"

Ikuto said sarcastically as he moved towards the Iwa grounds.


----------



## River Song (Jun 23, 2011)

*Rika LT*

Kurenai was stuck in the gum, perfect. Rika ran ate her, angling so her punch had maximum momentum. Her fist slammed down into... a pile of petals. Shit she had used the flower escape technique. She pressed the beautifully crafted dove on her ear.

“I’ve met a revived, Kurenai Yuhi, a Genjutsu master. That technically gives me the advantage but its hard as hell to land a hit. Rose, Perv, Fodder, how are you doing?” she heard Kurenai take somesort of weapon out of her weapons pouch. Quickly it was thrown at her. Rika plan was to block it and she did, feeling that it was a kunai. She grabbed the kunai but what was worying was she felt  a papery substance. An explosive tag.

“Being blind isn’t all great is it girl!” Kurenai shouted as she made the nescesary handseal. The tag detonated, exploding. Rika was hit at point blank range. She was knocked back, all of her right arm burned. She stumbled up shouting through the intercom.

“I’m injured!” she refused to ask for help though


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 23, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Under The Bridge_​
It had been almost a full day in this other world. Koji had taken the moment to find a nice tree to sit underneath. Koji spent the day with his brother and friends. He came to find out that he lived a pretty care-free lifestyle in this world. Playing and causing trouble around Fuzen with Selim and Kyo. Apparently in this world he was an ace student despite his reported lackadaisical attitude. It was weird hearing things about himself, well not himself. Koji knew that he and this other Koji may know the same people and be called the same name but they were different people. Still Koji wondered if they were all that different at the core. If their lives were stories it was evident that the other Koji was the hero type.

"Hey ani-san what's going through that hollow shell you call a brain?"Selim had made the effort to creep up behind Koji as he was deep in thought. Koji didn't care to look at his younger brother figuring if he ignored him the kid would get the hint.

"What's wrong ani-san you've been acting weird all day. Don't think I'm the only one to notice. Hell you didn't even try to pick a fight with that red headed demon girl you just stood there with that dumb look on your face. Better hope Tifa and the others don't find out you were gawking at Kei. Koji just sat there furrowing his brow into a scowl as he listened to his "little brother" try to annoy him. The kid was really insufferable and Koji regretted even standing up for him in the first place now. Selim sat down next to Koji and laid his head on his shoulder.

"You know brother you're really starting to hurt my feelings. Are you mad at me for getting into a fight or for playing that joke on you and Tifa. I'm really sorry Koji please don't stop being my brother." Koji looked down at the kid pouting because he was being mean. Selim looked up at him with big doe eyes, Koji wasn't going to lie. This new world weirded him out but the most disturbing part was this kid. Koji saw so much of himself in Selim, their was way the kid wasn't his brother. Koji reached his hand out and patted Selim on the head. Koji knew he wasn't a hero, he wasn't noble, he was a guy that did as he pleased no matter what. Being the Koji of this world is what he wanted to do for the moment.

"Don't be stupid runt. You're always going to be my little brother. We're family and I...I... Love you Selim."Koji couldn't believe himself or what he was doing. A single tear rolled down from eye lid to his cheek. Koji couldn't remember the last time he cried, he didn't know why he was doing it now either. Before Selim could notice Koji put his arm around the little boy and grabbed tight putting Selim in a head lock. 

"NOOGIE!!!"Koji began to grind his fist into Selim's scalp. Both of them howling with laughter.

"Hey Koji cut it out already!!"Selim cried out trying to get his brother to stop. He looked at Koji's laughing face, it was the first time all day he had acted like the brother he knew and loved.

_Somewhere out in the distance an onlooker can be seen watching Koji and Selim. He is covered by an ominous shadow, the only thing that makes this shadow any different than a normal person are the ears. They look like those of a cat... Who is this stranger and why is he watching the Kazama Brothers._


----------



## Chronos (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha

Branded New Born*

A young man sat inside this dark bedroom, a candle lighted the room making thing more visible for the young Uchiha. A cold shiver crawled from his back, a large amount of sickening emotions were storing themselves within Ikuto's mind. Why would someone... 
Ikuto's thoughts were troubled, his hand shook, his teeth clenched and his eyes widen. Any more? Echoed the words in Ikuto's mind. He was welcoming fate and he continued.

"Are you going to throw anymore at me? What's next? My mother? My father? My sister? The village?"

Ikuto murmured to himself his hand clenched a few inches of his eyes. He gripped his fist tighter and he slowly let his strength get away from him. His face lifted itself. His reflection, he could clearly see his reflection on this small mirror that hanged on the wall in front of him.  He saw the very thing that disgusted him to the ends of the earth. In a small instant he had seen his great grandfather Sasuke Uchiha, in this mirror. The same as the pictures in his book and in his novels about the ninja war 600 years ago. He had turned into the very thing that he said he wouldn't be. A smirk had crossed his structural features in his face.

He did nothing more and stood. He picked a small emblem that the table held and he pinned it down on his clothes. This signified that he was an official member of the Branded forces. He goal would be to destroy the villages and assure success for the Branded. But he knew that he was being kept in the dark, he knew that even with his limited knowledge of the villages and their systems, he was being left in the dark of their true intentions, but this mattered little to Ikuto, he just wanted their aid...

He finished pinning down the emblem and he stared to move towards the mirror once more, he swayed his head left and right to see how the emblem would look like. With a serious nod, as if confirming something, he picked up his pouch and placed all his weaponry and items that he would need inside: kunais, shurikens, scrolls, smoke, stun and flash bombs and many other things. he would be working under the Vice-Commander Marthadel from now on. He lifted the side of his mouth in disgust. This wouldn't be the most interesting of life styles, but to Ikuto it was needed for the future.

"What will everyone think once they notice I'm here? I'm pretty sure they would hate me for joining such a dangerous and maliciously evil group. But, to tell you the truth they would've hated me regardless. I guess it's because I've grew up, and decided to leave the child like goals behind, or... is it really they who had grown and I who had been left behind in the dark? What is growth anyway...?" 

Ikuto pondered this childish idea, which as soon as he noticed he was brought to a smile, but the smile soon turned bitter the vanished into his usual unemotional dull stare. He stepped back and turned towards the door in front of him. Iwa was completely taken over by the Branded, as Ikuto placed his hand on the curtain and slightly moved it to the left he saw as a bunch of members stood around a camp fire laughing. Maybe people on the Branded were really human, some that is. 

He came back to his bed and stared to the concrete sealing. His eyes dimmed and the side of his mouth once again rose. He gave a slight sigh and then though about Konoha and Fuzen. Soon his cousin Date appeared to mind as he thought about their past his eyes lowered and he murmured.

"Sorry." 

Kei and Kyo the appeared too. He had to admit it for now and for the rest of his life.

"They're all my enemies. Our bonds have finally broken."

Ikuto felt a surge in his heart and soon he knew that...

"I've severed all my bonds."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 23, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel Lt*

Hakro and Akina walked down the tunnel that they just cleared. They smelled something, Hakro flip his lighter to caused some more light. "Lit one to get a change reaction."  "I already saw what I needed to see." He lit a cigeratte. Hakro saw so many dead wolves on the floor and he examined the wolves and found out they were hurt more than one way.  "Who done this, you are going to hunt them down?" Hakro nod as he went further into the cave. Hakro took a drag and walk towards Akina. Akina smell the smoke, he still did not speak as they wales out of the cave and Horrorville.

[COLOR]"DeepSkyBlue"] "I thing this has to teach me a lessothis does't do with Horrorville.[/COLOR] Akina was thinking every could hear anything without knowing it. [COLOR"Magenta"] "So your wolves are not save or we have a crazy person on our hands."[/COLOR] Hakro blow smoke through his nose.. Hakro nods has he howled as all of his wolves show up, He growls to tell them something before they head out back to Horrorville.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 23, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> My name is Hakro Ezel from Suna, to me almost all in this room hates my bloodline, the Inuzuka clan." Spke snuck into the room as he layed down next to Hakro staying away from anyone. He did not want to bring his mom or the ichibi into this he already heard one side of the story to protect the two closed loved ones. To some people his blood line was not special but special to him at the moment as he thought to himself. He scoot a chair over Spike's body and sat in it. He was hiding Spike as nobody would noticed him hiding under the chair. Hakro was thinking that musical voice would start Spike or me up at one pint, but it did not matter at the time. Hakro hold his smirk it was hard to get a real smile from him. To him it was the only thing that showed that he was pleased at the moment as he sat in the chair as his feet and legs hide Spike doubting they could sence him too. To Hakro it did not matter or ask to put Spike outside of the hospital room, he listen to what everyone else is going to be said.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

So he was an Inuzuka. He was wrong. He didn't hate his clan more of the person but since he wasn't from here or was responsible as far as he knew for his villages destruction so he held no real hate for him. He understood how he got the impression after spending time with Diana for so long. Anyone would question themselves after being with her for any piont of time as she had a way to get into your head and mess with what you believe or your emotions. He guessed it had to do with her abilities but he was not sure. Her powers where unheard of or documented so no one really knew what was the extent of her abilities and only guesses could be made at the moment.

"A singer huh?" he said. "Are you capable of fighting?" he said as he saw she had no body gaurd and if she was famous she would but she didn't implying she could defend herself.

Violet shook her head. "No need to question her Darius she will tell us what she want." Violet said. She felt the girl did not want to answer many personal questions. "If everyone is feeling good we could all go for a fight or something and test you guys in your fighting skills as we have not really seen how you guys would fare against eachother." she said then looked at the girl who was slightly confused yet sad at the same time. "Would you like to join too? I don't recall hearing of your clan so this might enlighten all of us." Violet cheerfully said. She really hadn't but she guessed it could have been because of her long slumber and trveling.

*Diana*

Diana raised an eybrow. She did recognize her now that she looked closely at the girl before her. She was that damous traveling singer known as Solidad. She was suprised she never heard about her. She guesed it was because she was knocked out twice in about the same day. She was loosing her mind she growled in her head. This was all that mut boys fault. What did she ever do to him?

"A singer huh?" she heard her brother say.. "Are you capable of fighting?" she was curious about that herself. She wondered if she could fight. Usually singers had security with them but she had none so could she not need them because she could fight?

Violet shook her head. "No need to question her Darius she will tell us what she want." Violet said. "If everyone is feeling good we could all go for a fight or something and test you guys in your fighting skills as we have not really seen how you guys would fare against eachother." she said then looked at the girl who was slightly confused yet sad at the same time and Diana noticed this as well. "Would you like to join too? I don't recall hearing of your clan so this might enlighten all of us." Violet cheerfully said. Join? Did she think she could fight? It seemed so if Violet was inviting them to go spar with them.

*Solidad*

She shook her head. "I have been told i have a beautiful voice but these day ful of darkness a singer is not really looked forward to except by a few but still i wont give up on my second career." she said.

"A singer huh?" she heard the dark haired boy by the door say. "Are you capable of fighting?" she laughed at this.

She say Violet shake her head. "No need to question her Darius she will tell us what she want." Violet said. "If everyone is feeling good we could all go for a fight or something and test you guys in your fighting skills as we have not really seen how you guys would fare against eachother." she sighed. They seem to be so happy in a way. She never realy had this kind of hapiness as she only traveled with Damon and he rarely did anything with her. She was kinda jealeous. She wanted things like that. Withouth them eternal life gets boring.

"Would you like to join too? I don't recall hearing of your clan so this might enlighten all of us." she looked up to see Violet smile at her most likely sensing her sadness. She was slightly emberassed but she accepted none the less. "I guess so." she said.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
*
Branded...*

He stood firmly in a horizontal line as a superior commander moved left and right giving orders to the other soldiers of the Branded, he did not look at Ikuto in the eyes and didn't even try to order him around. Ikuto didn't bother to ask why nor did her care, he just stood and waited for the man to finish whatever he was doing. Soon as he finished he dismissed the other, but soon told Ikuto to stay he walked towards him, a serious look that was clearly painted across his face stare down at Ikuto. He grabbed Ikuto's collar and pulled him closer towards his face, and growled this words:

"Another Kid that thinks he's all that. I hate your face you little--"

**SMACK* *

A fist had smashed itself forcefully towards this man's face.  It was Ikuto's own fist, he didn't bother to let the man finish what he started to say, he man was pushed back with a force, the fist had led quite a serious mark in his face. Ikuto walked towards the man as he up looked at him from the ground, he tried to escape him by slight moving himself back, A stomp to the chest stopped him. A scream was heard even though a large amount of people where around the camp and were seeing what was going on, they did not interfere.

"Tsk..."

It lifted the side of his mouth in disgust at the man that was under his feet. Yeah, the floor suited him perfectly. He was dirt, yes nothing but dirt his face leaned towards the man as he continued to say.

"Hehehehe... It's funny. I thought you Branded were tougher. Maybe I'd made a mistake in coming here. Maybe I will die along with the rest of you..."

Ikuto said as he pushed his legs down his chest slowly leaving the man without air and causing a large amount of pain to course through his body. His leg were forcing themselves over the rip cage area, if he continued the man's rip cage would break. Though still Ikuto had this face of interest. Though the man under him was shaking in fear, eyes widen and in lost if words. Panting heavily as Ikuto force his leg deeper...

"What is it? Jealous that Marthadel gave me a position working under him? Or maybe it is that I entered Branded without any sort of training? You know, have you ever heard that jealousy could get you killed?"

Ikuto leg lifted and soon stomped the man neck and with a twins of his feet he had snapped his neck of and killed the man that lay on the ground.

"They were right."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"So it is a three spar match or three matches with two people. How do we choose who our oppents are? We just pick the one we want to fight most then?" Atleast he felt the grudge gone for hating him for living in Fuzen was gone, but not the fact what type of person he was. In this match he wanted someone else size Diana to fight with, as a ninja there was no holding back anyway. He was getting a bit tired of knocking people out for today and see how this fight would end. He growled like a wolf as Spike understood and answer back giving his master a answer to switch out wolves and the answer was no. Hakro was thinking third fight for you in one day Spike we have to give the other wolves a chance to fight and train but that could be later though. He was up to this fight and so was Spike as they thought of their plan and movements not knowing what other jutsu or technquies the other had set for Diana.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina could scense the excitment in the room as everyone was up to the spar that was going to happen. She heard what everyone had said at the moment. Atleast this was her chance to face Dian and see what type of jutsu she had but she was thinking Diana already rember some of her moves from training with Violet. To Akina that does not mean anything to her set for a good match and would also be a great honor to fight Solidad as well seeing what she could do as a singer as well. She was thinking it was time to start this and go ahead to go to the training grounds of Fuzen, to her it been awhile since she trained there but it was just another training field. She cooked her ear towards Hakro and Hakro looked her way as they were thinking the same thing and Spike growled and Hakro did not speak back to Spike at the moment as he looked away from Akina.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha *

*I'm not Sasuke Uchiha...
*
The camps lunch room were filled, Ikuto stood amongst the large line with a plate in his hands. The majority were already in the tables eating their food and chatting what seemed to be like their friends. Ikuto gave a disgusted look at them as he walked along the line. Friends in this military compound? How stupid. Why would anyone bother having friends? Especially in this war camp? It was humiliating and stupid it just made Ikuto want to throw his plate at their face, but then again, they were they're allies so creating friction amongst themselves would create a negative affect in their teamwork though he didn't plan on anything to do with them. Ikuto finally reach the food area and he picked the things he saw that he could stomach, most of the food were stolen from Iwa merchants and other goodies. So at least he would eat decently at least until war broke or even worse. 

He walked amongst the tables with other Branded, most tables were filled and they all looked at Ikuto as he walked by without a care in the world. Most of them were whispering to each other telling themselves about how this guy was the one who easily killed one of the superior officers just because he ticked him off. Ikuto ignored all the whispers and finally sat in a bench alone, away from the rest of the Branded.

Soon a young boy around he age had the gust to sit in the same table as Ikuto. He looked at him with a clear smile across his face. Ikuto raised his eyes brow in confusion and looked at the tables behind him, there were plenty of empty seats and tables why the hell did he choose to sit beside him?

"Hey there!"

Said the boy with that stupid grin on his face, a smile that any friendly-like person would have, why would the Branded have someone like him here in the first place? He would surely die within seconds in the battle field.

"I'm Cain Kestrel. I'm new here as well, I heard a lot from you. Did you really killed a superior officer? Man that awesome!"

He find a corpse awesome? What a supreme idiot. Or is it that the Branded are all cold at heart. It mattered little, Ikuto gave him this dark stare trying to tell him to beat it and too leave him alone, but he didn't seem to perceive his message. Ikuto didn't answer and so he continued eating his food ignoring this boy's existence, but he kept talking...

"So what's you name? All I know from you is that you're an Uchiha. Where do you hail from? Did you go missing recently?"

"Shut up already."

"Huh?"

"Take a hint dumbass and leave me alone."

Ikuto said coldly to the boy, but he continued to stay there. Tilting his head slightly and raising his eye brows as in confused over the situation. Ikuto had this serious-annoyed looked mark on his features and the boy said.

"I guess the rumors about the Uchiha being like Sasuke is true" 

He said jokingly, but the moment he said it Ikuto grabbed his collar and smashed him into the table, his eyes widen in fury and tomoes visible in his eyes. Ikuto got on top of the table and lifted him up in the air. 

"Don't you ever compare me to Sasuke Uchiha! Even if that was joke, next time I hear you said it. I'll rip you goddamn heart out!"

He tossed the boy aside like it was a bag of garbage. He looked at him angrily and he said.

"Go!"

The boy stood form the ground and left without a word, but then he soon turned and said.

"You must've gone through a lot to end up like this..."

He soon walked away and Ikuto was left in silence.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 24, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Stood Up?_​Koji was getting ready for a date with Tifa. He looked at himself in the mirror so as to check himself out before he left. He was wearing a black long sleeve cardigan on top of a white teeshirt. He completed the outfit with white pants and a nice pair of black dress shoes. To give the outfit some more of his own flair he added a blue scarf to it.



"Damn don't I look good."Koji said admiring himself in the mirror. He definitely was not a humble guy no matter which world he came from.

Koji had lived on this otherworld for about a week now and while it did take some getting use to he found it to be increasingly easy to be the Other Koji. He had stopped trying to fight the experience he was having and decided to embrace it. He was causing havoc around town with Selim and Kyo as an unwilling partner. Heck he was even sparring with Kei from time to time. Koji had come to find out that the root of the animosity between him and Kei was because of their dreams to both rule the village. As well as Kyo, in this world Kei and Kyo were still close but not as much so as they use to be. Not with their father not having left the village in this world and being a stable component of their lives. Kyo didn't really want to lead the village in this world either, he had too much of a bohemian streak. Koji couldn't lie though he really was enjoying his time with his family, Kyo, and Tifa. 

It was weird because Tifa wasn't like other girls at all. It wasn't as complicated and their were alot less games involved. Sure Koji was prone to say stupid things to upset her but she was never that mad at him, she reminded him of Thalia a lot. Then again they were sisters so similarities were bound to be there. He headed down the steps and noticed a note on the table. His parents had gone out on a date of their own and Selim was apparently at a friends.

Koji walked out the door and headed to the bistro he was suppose to meet his girlfriend at for dinner. He arrived there first which was rather odd considering Tifa was a pretty punctual person. Koji sat there and soon it was five minutes, before long it was 15, and soon after 30 minutes. Koji didn't know what was going on but something was not right, where was Tifa? She was the one that picked this place out and she was the one who was complaining about Koji not taking her out, so what was happening. An hour had now passed and Koji had decided he had been stood up. He got up and left the restaurant when he realized she wasn't coming. There were no voices in his head anymore but he had a horrible feeling in the pit of his stomach. Something was about to go down....


----------



## River Song (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hotaru Lt*
_Haunting past Chapter 1: Nightmares_


He was reading a book, one he had obtained from the vast library that inhabited most of the second floor. The house that Thalia had had created was quite astounding. There was a new twist every turn and hidden rooms everywhere. He was currently reading a book about two of his favourite subjects, Human biology and chemistry. He did like physics as well but the sheer power of human Biology and the glamour of chemistry where his callings. Of course a cross between the two is how chemicals affect the body A.K.A Poison, one of Hotaru?s favourite methods of torture.

He closed the book his eyes heavy due to it being three O?clock in the morning. He put the book on his nightstand, a bookmark marking the page he had finished at. It was stacked upon the two other books he had finished that night: Basic Neurology and Alchemy: Distinguishing Fact from Fiction. He laid his head down. Hopefully the continued stress of staying up late on regular bases would make for a dreamless sleep. He didn?t know how wrong he was.


He seemingly awoke but not to the blood red linen on his bed but to the clich? living room carpet, he knew where this dram was going he had had it before. His Father entered the room, His face forlorn. His posture a depressed slouch.



He sat down in front of Hotaru, who had noticed that he had returned to his 7-year old body. He breathed a deep sigh. The amount of times Hotaru had had this dream was so great he had memorised his Father?s speech, word for word.

?Son, I know it has been rough for you since we had to leave Suna. I?m so sorry for dragging you away from your friends, and you aunts and uncles, but know that they wish you well. Back to the point, even though we are not in Suna anymore I want you to continue the puppeteering legacy. ?Cause I won?t be around forever. And if Daddy ever has to leaveI wan?t you to take care of your mom. Got that sport.?

He said tears pooling in his eyes. His Father then stalked into the next room, faltering only slightly to look back at his son. Shortly after the young Hotaru followed curiously, the real Hotaru unwillingly being dragged along, knowing what horrors were about to unfold


----------



## Chronos (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
*
I am a Traitor...*

Ikuto was on the roof of a large building... The moon was full and the night was cold. The breeze gently swayed his hair the sound of fire could be heard at the distance. There were a few Branded behind him roasting themselves around the camp fire. Cain was there, but Ikuto couldn't care about them. The moon, the moon that was once gonna be used as a weapon of mass destruction could be clearly seen. Madara the worst of the Uchiha and yet the most powerful. Ikuto couldn't believe that he had sunken so low... But why did it felt so right? His hate... and his anger, his sadness had all taken him and drown him in a wormhole of darkness. he was well aware and disgusted. Sasuke, Madara, Itachi all could reflect his deeds.

He killed the person he most cared, he went and joined the enemy, he rejected the girl that once gave him life, and the person he killed destroyed his soul. He was no longer the idealist he once was, no matter how much he tried to deny it. He had turn into the very thing that the village called him...

A traitor.

He had so many hopes and dreams and now the only thing he has is... a desire not to die. He'd become selfish and heartless, but truth be told he didn't want this... But at the end he killed all his ideals and honor. No matter how much he had tried, how much he had force people to like him, he always ended up being used by someone. Marta, Kei, Kyo, Konoha, Fuzen. 

"I was a tool."

He already knew what was coming to him, a large amount of hate and dislike from the people, no, more like.... People will expect this, yes, that's it. People will just act as if nothing happened. An Uchiha leaving the village? An Uchiha that joined the dark side? And Uchiha that killed his best friend? Typical.

He could hear the words clearly in his mind, but he did not quiver in fear nor did he waver in his decision. It was sick that he had turned to the evil side no...

"Right and wrong are not what separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"So what is the story with the wolves or your tittle been lost for a long time and someone else took over the name of the wolves." "We are going to set them free from what deon that holds them together and start anew." "It seems like nobody is free from anything, always chained to something." "Nobody controls me or my wolves we free as we can be before we get slaughter as food." "To me you are chained to your wolves, when they die off you will too. We have gotten closer. Let's find the killer of the other wolves first." "You were going to say something else, the answer is still unclear to wear I am going. At the moment Re l is trying to beat the answer out of me, but I hold strong." 

Hakro dropped his cigarette as the light to flames broke lose to the ground as the flames spread out into words on the ground. "You will die tonight, or let lose of all pain you have in your mind or tortured in your mind to not escape anything of your will. Your will never be broken like your cheap bones inside." "don't go crazy, take control of what inside of you of that insane wolf soul of your own. You are half wolf and half human." Hakro heard Akina's voice very faint like even though she was standing next to him. Hakro enter his own mind as he was back on the battle filed alone as everything was cover in blood. He saw the black wolf that was also him. Hakro body fell to the floor as he whimper to himself as he had to fight back.

Akina heard Hakro as she kneels beside him as his three wolves watch him as well. Vincent poped behind Akina as his sword was cover in blood from killing something. Hakro smelled the blood and jumped on Vincent thinking he killed the wolves. Vincent block every single attack Hakro brought on him. Vincent did a few handseals as he created a mist that was red and smell bloody. "I provide you don't breath in Akina nor the wolves." Akina hold her breath, thinking it would do something horriable to her. Hakro breath in the mist as he fell back to the floor as he was having horriable scary viisions of everything. "Don't expect everyone is good down here at all, that mist was a genjutsu to smell, you see stufff you wish to see only in true nightmares." The mist was gone. To Akina the mist was gone. Everyone in the room heard a sicken laughter than a howl that was more creepy than Hakro and his wolves. Hakro got up, he had to kill that guy to tame the beast inside of him, Akina was going to kill this guy as well.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

*Knight in Broken Armor...*












Clouds stormed the sky, water poured fiercely down, Ikuto was outside walking the streets of Iwa calmly, hands in his pockets as he play with a rock, kicking it slightly forward with the right and soon with the left, repeating this process over and over. The water dripping down his hair to his face and down his eyes, he seemed like to be crying.

------​
Sometime I feel like I want to cry, you know? I know, maybe I'm just being a bit stupid and over dramatic. But even though that might look strange, crying is the best was to relieve some from their pains, once someone is done crying, a sort of relief is felt in thei hearts, no? At least that's how I feel, even though the sadness is always there eating away if I were t release my tear all would be fine, but...

Who will hold me? Who will stroke their hands in my hair and tell me thing will be alright? Of course no one, I've lost all because of my selfish and idiotic ideals, but still I would be hated. I would've drowned in a pit that I call despair. And yet I welcome i and challenge it to make me fall. I call upon what ever come with a straight face. Firends and family are all gone. I can't help it anymore, I've lost all. Even though I haven't heard them say it directly I know that, that is truth. A truth that cannot be blinded, or covered up, because it will always be there. It will always burn a hole and it will follow me for the rest of eternity.

It won't matter how much I say it lies. It won't matter the words of compassion that I hear nor that might temporarily make me feel good. It will always follow me, for all eternity. I have to face this head on and admit it. I'm no knight, I'm no hero nor will I ever be.

I am an Uchiha. 

------​
The rain showed zero signs of calming, but Ikuto continued his path, he can't help but keep moving forward. Was this a his way to show that he needed to keep moving even if  things looked grim? Was this his way of expressing his way of life? 

Yes... He felt as a dark cloud was constantly following him now. He doesn't remember a day were he could smile. A day were he woke up with the urge to do something good rather than to wake up just because he needed to confirm he's alive... How stupid... How pathetic...

"How incredibly dull my life has become..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina could tell that Hakro was in pain as he was growing hair by the moment. Vincent noticed all the wolves showed up in one area of Horrorville. "Don't kill the wolves just knocked them out tp set them free." "Hakro is going after the main wolf, he is like Hakro, only he has more control of the wolf inside." Akina and Vincent heard the howled, thinking what woud happen. The wolves from the guy let the wolves go crazy to attack anyone in the area at the moment. Hakro did not know anything that was happing as he was in his own world fighting against the wolf inside him. The leader of the second pack who wanted to kill of the rest of the wolves attack Hakro himself.

Akina, Vincent and Hakro's wolf pack took on knocking and hurting the wolves that needed to be set free. Hakro said whatever he needed to get out of his mind to get back to the world he really know. He let the black wolf in front of him in his mind to take where he needed to go. Hakro did not really come back to his sences. He just start attacking what was in front of him as Vincent and Akina moved away as they were in their own fight themselves. The other wolf guy attack Hakro as much power he had inside of him. Hakro uses all of his beast like attacks on him as Hakro just saw something and used his metal wolf claws to end the other guy's life. Hakro howled as the wolves stop fighting each other and they were on Hakro's side now instead of pure evil.

Akina sheath the reverse blade sword and ran over to Hakro, Hakro fell to the floor as Vincent looked at the blood shed. He went over to pick up Hakro and with Akina and the wolves went to the infirmary. "Is my brother going to be okay, from what he experienced?" "I think he finally faced what he needed to do that was inside f him to take control of him, like the rumors I heard of Darashia or the small amount of power he received from Ichibi." "Ichibi is something to give us something at birth, that we don't know of or or genes got messed up in totally different ways." Ghost was working on Hakro as his min d was at rest for now, as Spike, Scar and Domino was on the bed with him. Akina was not going to leave his side. Vincent was thinking to himself not answering Akina as he leaves to find his partern Re l.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 24, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "So it is a three spar match or three matches with two people. How do we choose who our oppents are? We just pick the one we want to fight most then?" Atleast he felt the grudge gone for hating him for living in Fuzen was gone, but not the fact what type of person he was. In this match he wanted someone else size Diana to fight with, as a ninja there was no holding back anyway. He was getting a bit tired of knocking people out for today and see how this fight would end. He growled like a wolf as Spike understood and answer back giving his master a answer to switch out wolves and the answer was no. Hakro was thinking third fight for you in one day Spike we have to give the other wolves a chance to fight and train but that could be later though. He was up to this fight and so was Spike as they thought of their plan and movements not knowing what other jutsu or technquies the other had set for Diana.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana narrowed her eyes. "As much as i would love to wipe the floor with you i'm tired of our cheating ways!" Diana angrily acused Hakro. "I mean two against one? Hardley unfair no wonder the Inuzuka clan is unliked." Diana said. She was mostly just complaining now but still she kinda agreed on what was said. Darn cheating mut lovers. He deos not have the guts to face her alone. Knocking her out was luck. She was caught of gaurd both times but in a ready spar she would have beat him. With only one opponent to face her jutsu was a sure win but no she was paired with a duo. She was grinding her teeth in pure anger. How she would love to crush his pride along with his muts. Though she seemed to be in a storm of anger on the outside she appeared perfectly calm. Everyone was looking at her with looks of surprise, annoyance and curiousity. She narrowed her eyes her anger about to burst. She did not love this kind of attention. Lovely looks of admirence yes but not of well...these.
"What are you looking at lets get this show on the road! I want to vent out my frustrations on a poor sap here chip chop." she said snapping her fingers. She was hoping to fight his sister to kick her ass and show him. She had no hard feelings to Akina but it was necessery to make him suffer.

*Darius*

Darius was looking at his sister with suprise which then turened to annoyance. She really needed some counseling. She got angry way to quickly it was unatural and with her abilities was not good. Did mom drop her or something? She was way to prideful for her own good. That will get her killed in the future if she makes it long. 
Violet shook her head as well. This girl needed to calm down. What made her so angry? She guessed it was Hakro as she was glaring at him. She assumed he was the one who probaly sent her here in the first place. No wonder she would be mad. That must have damaged her pride. That was a major blow to her and she most likely wants revenge.
"Ok" Violet said clapping her hands together. "We should all pick our opponent but...." she saw there were an odd number of kids with Solidad. "Hmm theres an odd number..." she mumbled. How would they fix that? She couldn't fit any of them because she'd beat them no doubt but she didn't want someone left out or in and unfair fight so what to do?

*Solidad*

Solidad was rather shocked by Diana's outburst at the Inuzuka boy but also curious. Someone like her should probaly not get so angry or it could be a disaster. She knew she had an anger problem upon joining her clan but soon learned to control it and get rid of the short fuse. This girl needed her help. She be sure to help her if she got the time as she knew what it was like to have such anger brew up inside you that it drove your actions. 
"Ok" Violet said clapping her hands together. "We should all pick our opponent but...." she saw there were an odd number of kids which Solidad knew was because oh her unexpected arrival. "Hmm theres an odd number..." she mumbled. Solidad shook her head. She knew she was pondering how to make it work but it was obvious that it was because of her meaning she'd better leave. She didn't want to cause anyone any trouble after all she was passing by anyway so she'd beter see if Damon was done with the packing. She was used to not staying long and making no friends because they would soon die as she would outlive them and that would cause to much grief for her.
"I'll leave. I know its my fault its not even so.....i guess it was nice meeting you." she said putting on a fake smile.


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_*Durga*_

Kei felt her whole body just stop, the chains that were wrapped around her legs, waist, ankles, and neck. Mostly anywhere she could move, it was a sign. A sign that she would always be chained down. Her eyes opened and she looked around the darkness that held no light. No hope...No warmth that she was use to. Kei looked down and the chains just pulled tighter on her body...

"What is this?"Kei yelled

She heard nothing but the beating of her own heart in her ear...But that was until she heard footsteps, her head shot up and in front of her stood a man with dashing white hair and sparkling red eyes that almost burned though her. 

"You surely know how to get us into a pickle?"he said as Kei looked down, his eyes were burning strong and for some reason as he crouched down in front of her, she almost seemed weak...

But then she looked up at him,"Who is us?"Kei asked,"I never met you before!"

The man seemed to been annoyed by that statement,"I have always been with you...You fool...It seems in your unconscious state has given me this image...It almost seems fitting..."he said as he stood up and adjust his scarf,"I almost look like your lover...If he was more mature..."

"My...Lover??"Kei asked as she looked at him for a good minute,"Koji??"

"Is that the name of the child we have been hunting? The one that makes your heart and mind weak...?"the man asked,"Interesting...Tell me child....Why haven't you and him mated? Claimed each other?"

Kei blushed but then she shook her head,"You haven't got to the point!"Kei yelled,"Who the hell are you!!???"

The man turned away from her and his eyebrows furrowed as he turned back...

"I am Durga...You twat!"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

*Thoughts *

------------​
I remember when I was a kid. Where in me and my sister would go out to eat at this fancy restaurant where the old lady always charged us less because my sister was always so kind to her. Heh... I can clearly remember how nice she was, and how kind her words were to me... she was like a grandmother to me. Always so kind and sweet, with a bright smile that could be seen miles away, her white snowy hair and her hazel color eyes. 

Her husband was the type of guy who would always toy around with me, an old man that would never shut up about his past adventures and the such. Man of about 65 year of age and still with the energy of that of a child, he could always do the most impressive trick, but now that I'm older I know that he just chakara for most of thouse.

I miss those times, really.

It's impressive to know that there was a time where I wasn't so involve with the world. I remember how my family forced me to be a ninja just because of my clans heritage. Fine so I managed to just a few jutsu and I accidentally awakened to my sharingan as a child... Is that as big as to ruin you kids life?

No, I can't blame you two, you two had been the greatest parent a guy could ever ask for. My mistakes cannot be used against you. I knew what I did was wrong and I knew that I would be dishonoring my clan name even farther, but even so I continued forward. I continued to move forward in what I believe is right for me.

The other will hate me, despise me destroy me and want to kill me. Who could blame them? I am what they call a monster. And with my newly gained eyes I cannot hide the truth. 

This world is filled with hatred. 

Though I don't feel mad, not at all. 

I feel...

Tired.

-----------​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"We could have go on one on one if you did not caused the inferance if you did not threatened Spike we could have goe one on one. If you want to do it now, bring it any time ice queen." Hakro pulled out a picec of paper and start making brail dots on the paper. It was a bunch of dots that nobody else could read and hand that to Akina to read before the match begin. "I am not a cheetar, it does not matter how many oppents you have you still have to over come to victory, you have listen what I said before it could help you. I am not going to repeat myself if you lost half of that information." Hakro looked over at Solidad and her fake smile. "It is good to meet you, if you have to leve, when you are back in town looks us up." He remember what happen the last time and why this was happing to him right now, he felt the pain over his body as he tried to stay focus on what he was doing now then going inside of his mind.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard Diana's outbursts, as she sigh she wanted some revenge on him as well and ready to fight him any time, Hakro when are you going to grow up? She guessed the match was going to start anymore and someone is going to end up here again. Then Hakro handed her a slip of paper and she read it with her fingers. She understood what Hakro said to her in written words. She put it away it was inportant to her but not to anyone else at the moment. Akina sighed hoping that Hakro would keep that wolf inside him, he said he would keep it inside to fight through several fights than one this time but anyone would go insane anyway because it was another fight that could go anyway. She heard Solidad was going to leave and that was fine, could feel her fakeness that exposed her true feelings."It is fine, you have to leave for now, but this is not good bye. We see each other soon in our lives cross paths again."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

*Hate?*












Ikuto walked along the wet roads of Iwa, the rain didn't seem to stop pouring. It didn't even showed signs of weakening. It was strong and powerful it wasn't gonna stop anytime soon. Ikuto kept walking along the road in his steady pace. 

Left foot, right foot, left foot, right foot.

He'd spent the day thinking. There wasn't anything else to do really. He water was cold along with the breeze Ikuto felt extremely cold and tired. But he didn't want to return to the camp nor did he want to see the faces of the other Branded. What a pathetically... human bunch. He thought they were some type of heartless organization intent of ruining the world and yet... there were those around with hearts. What are they fighting for? What are they thinking about? What are their goal?

Ikuto sat in a bench as he raised his face towards the dark eerie sky, the water poured all over his face as he looked up and above. How incredibly... 

"...Ironic"

The very thing he tried to escape from was surrounding him. The very thing hwe wanted to say away from, the thing that haunted him

"Friendship" 

So this is how destiny is making me suffer...


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2011)

*Hotaru Lt*

_Haunting past Chapter 2: Viscous Circle_​

He knew what happened next, it was the same every night. The young Hotaru, five minutes after seeing his Father enter the kitchen, was curious. Do your parents tell you curiosity killed the cat? Well they are right curiosity can lead to tremendous things of course but it can also lead to bone-chilling terrifying things. This experience was the latter.


Young Hotaru shuffled excitedly towards the closed kitchen door. His head full of optimistic thoughts like is he getting a present ready for me? What’s the surprise? Maybe it’s a pet! The real dreaming Hotaru knew different though. This event would kill his childlike persona and replace it with a cold hard emotionless one. It would kill his dreams to become a traditional loving doctor. Instead he is to become an evil surgeon, the bloody chemist.


Young Hotaru opened the door. His mind seemed to have slown this scene down to a painstaking pace. The door opened with a creak the chilled Hotaru’s bones every night. Inside there was a horrific mind destroying sight, there in a pool of blood was his Father.  His Father of which he looked up to. His Father of which he aspired to be like. His Father who was the strongest in the Family was reduced to suicide. Not suicide because of weakness but suicide caused by a deep spiralling depression. The depression started when they were chased out of Suna in a witch hunt of sorts. Accused of something the courts had already acquitted his Father of, Treason.


Young Hotaru screamed, and involuntarily the real Hotaru screamed but now he was not screaming in a clich? Fuzen kitchen. He was screaming fully upright in his blood red linen, he was now surrounded instead of by old wallpaper he was surrounded by pitch black walls. He was awake. Normally after people  have nightmares the try too get back to sleep. Hotaru had given up that notion not long after the nightmares started because seconds after his head hit the pillow he was once again transported into a badly decorated Fuzen living room.

The viscous circle just continued.


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
*Calling*

"Durga...."

She looked up at the man who simply nodded his head and looked around the dark emptyness. Kei always thought that Durga was a male, but more dragon like. Was this the cause of the genjutsu. Durga turned back around and crouched near the girl. He looked at her with his bright red eyes and that piercing glaze that made the girl almost turn away from him.

"And that is why you cannot be my owner..."he said causing Kei to turn around,"Anyone looks at you with a piercing stare and you instantly look back like you did something wrong..."

Kei looked up at him to try to prove his little deduction wrong, but she knew it was true and he did too.

"Habit...Urk!"Kei winced in pain as she felt the chains tighten around her neck and arms. Soon some invisible force had came out of no where and stabbed her! Kei groaned in pain as she leaned inwards, but to no avail. Durga watched the girl's squirms...

"I grow tired of talking to you...Break this gen and lets get out of here."he said,"She was weak...She caught you off guard like a good opponent and now here we are...Right now I bet she is toying with us...And I *hate* being toyed with."

Kei looked up at him,"You know...If I could I would...But I can't..."

Durga growled as he turned sharply to the girl,

"You brat! Stop saying can't, shouldn't, all those disgusting words that pollute your mouth and that small brain of yours! It annoys me to no end!"he yelled,"Your mind and mines share a direct link...And if I wanted teen drama I would have stayed home! Now shut up and do it!"

Kei watched as he turned his head to the sky,"Imagine something you want...And reach for it...By that time, we should be able to break it..."

Kei did not say anything for simple fact she hated angry Durga, and Durga hated her as well.

She looked up at the darkness, something she wanted? What more could she want? Her father? Her brother to wake up? What? Was their something that she wanted more than anything else in the world?

Of course...There was...

Even when she didn't want to admit it, her heart did. It screamed for it and soon the brightest white light came down and the first thing Kei thought was...

_ironic..._

It floated down and took the form of Koji and Kei had smiled warmly at the illusion and he smiled back, Durga watched as the boy came over and took her hand pulling her up, the shackles and the chains flew off with the simplest amount of touch. 

They smiled warmly at each other before Kei felt something lift her up and when she looked down it was her illusions looking up at her...

Maybe it was her calling to hunt Koji...Maybe it was her calling to love him...Just maybe she shouldn't be obessed with fate nor destiny, maybe she should just let life take it course...

Just maybe
----

*Taiyou Aosuki and Kei, Kyo Aosuki*

Taiyou closed her eyes as she racked over what the girl said, Kei only looked on and soon she heard the door open. She turned around to see Kyo shirtless self, beading with sweat. He looked over at the girl and then his mother. Her eyes still closed and wretched with thinking...

"..Mother..."he called out, only once looking at the girl,"What's going on?"

Kei turned to her brother,"...It seems Rika had caught herself into some sort of bind."Kei said as she leaned back into her chair

"...So tell me...The wounds that are healed up on your skin...They were inflected by whom? The ones ones on your back and chest too? The new ones are fresh and it seems you have imprints of someone trying to hold you down..Did your father do that?"Taiyou asked as she sat on the girls bed and smiled warmly

"Please you already came this far..There is no turning back."


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2011)

*Rika*

?Oi! Blue balls, long time no smell! ? she shouted annoyed at the woman. She had given Kyo a stern stare as he walked in and he had blatantly ignored her, she was pissed. She turned her attention towards the woman, the woman that would kill missing-nin without a second thought, even if they had done nothing wrong. ?Why do you care how I was injured? We all know what?s going to happen. I?ll get accused of murder, have a quickie trial so it looks like Fuzen are honourable and then I will get dragged off to a quiet room and stabbed. Or maybe it will be a public beheading so you can say you took care of their murdering clan heiress as a sign of good will, political relations and all." 


?Don?t even pretend I?m going to get a fair trial. You?re the legendary hypocrites of Fuzen. You are a village of missing-nin but as soon as one person steps out of line squads of ninja get sent after them. These ninja do not care about innocence or whoever gets on their way, I know I stll have the scars!? she said looking pointedly at Kei.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha *

Ikuto was withing the training camp. It was sparring time and he was paired with the young man that talked to him the other day on the lunch room. Cain Kestrel. He had a bad taste in his mouth. Last time he almost choked the boy into submission, maybe he could release some of his anger on him now? But this is a spar he doesn't want to get too over board. But he had that stupid grin on his face once more, Ikuto raised his eyebrow confused. Was he happy they were paired up?

"Let's give it our all!"

"If I did you'd be dead."

"Aww~ Come on Uchiha! We're all friends here."

"I didn't come here for a friend."

Ikuto extended his arm and opened his hands. A shining light soon emanated from his hands and the sword Soul of Azure had appeared in his hand. He soon pointed the sword towards Cain, he couldn't help but winced as he saw Ikuto's menacing green and red eyes. He stared at him like a tiger stares at his prey. He didn't show a sign of holding back. Was her really gonna fight to kill?

"Eh... Ikuto you know this is a sparring seasion, right?"

The young man said nervously as his hands waved fanatically near his face. Ikuto's side of the mouth lifted, annoyed.

"So?"

"Soo--"

"Tsk..."

He made the blade disappeared and turned his back to the boy, he moved away and continued down the road to his quarters.


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yata*


He sighed, fixing his tie, He was sitting in the middle of one of Konoha’s many training grounds. He was wondering just what made him special. Of course there was the fact he was one of the only glass release users left but what was that compared to Tifa’s super strength or her sister, the immortal one. What exactly made Yata special? He sighed once again, flicking lint of his designer shirt. H opened up his palm an created a simple glass shuriken before throwing at a tree.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"Konoha..."

Ikuto said disgusted at himself as he stood on a sturdy branch. Why the hell would Marthadel send his to the very place that he was trying to escape. He didn't know if he was considered missing yet, but this was dangerous. He wanted to get the hell out of here as soon as he could take the chance. He had a good mind to leave and let Marthadel suffer the consequences, but he was too strong, he could be in trouble if he did. 

He rested his back on the tree as instinctively he activated his tomoe sharingan. Bored of waiting for the blasted Branded messenger arrives, he waited, soon in the corner of his eye he saw a small amount of chakara being stored into something, his head moved toward the side to be met with a crystal shuriken that had crossed near Ikuto's face. It almost hit the Branded emblem. 

He didn't flinch, he continued to have that serious unemotional look on his face. He jumped down the tree to see a well dressed young man about 1 year or 2 younger than him. Ikuto called out him and said:

"You better watch where you throw those shurikens, you never know who's out there..."


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yata*


“Who cares if I hit someone with a shuriken? People should be able to dodge something as lazily thrown as that. Of course afterwards I would ask what fetish compels them to hide in trees and spy on 13 year old boys.Depending on the answer, I would do lot worse than lazily throwing a blunt shuriken at them.” He emphasised this by creating a stream of glass that was almost liquid in texture.


“So care to explain what higher power compels you to be here because if you are from Konoha you wouldn’t be skulking around.” He stood up brushing himself down. He added on as an afterthought “If you say God I will personally castrate you” He said in a sugary sweet voice. He was slightly wary with all the trouble in Iwa he had been on guard and this person was more suspicious than a fashionably dressed straight man.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"You should you little bitch. I though Konoha were suppose to protect not mindlessly throw a shuriken into the air. Remember stupid not everyone is a ninja here."

Ikuto said bored...

"Well aren't you the smug little bastard? Even with the sharingan on you couldn't figure one of the most well know clans in the village."

Ikuto said pointing at his eyes, still no type of emotion showed. This boy acted the completely different from what he seemed. Just another guy that talks like he owns the world. The type of person that Ikuto hated the most... but he couldn't bother to get angry or even scared at his insults.

"...I rather say: What businesses do you have calling me a stalker? I've been here for almost two hours now. Don't act like your so high and mighty you little shit. Or I'll break you as easily as that glass you create."  

He wanted to let sigh out but he couldn't even get the strength to bother.

"As for what I'm doing here. Well, why don't you just go to hell?"


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yata*


“Oh, Don’t worry I entered hell the moment you opened your smart-ass mouth.” He said with an air of suavity. “ And as for your eyes, which by the way look like infected tomatoes, proving your loyalty to Konoha that is not true. The Uchiha might be centralised in Konoha but they are like a plant” he said creating a glass rose “You have the main body but you may have stems that sprout off. Who’s to tell me you aren’t a missing-nin, they are all the more common these days.” He crashed the rose in his hand. The tiny shards falling gracefully to the grounds, like little dancers of light.

He extended his hand, a glass katana appearing. “Looks can be deceiving” he said as he embedded the glass Katana into a tree, stopping half way through. “Don’t assume my glass is so easy to break!” he said not yelling but projecting his voice in and intimidating fashion.  He pulled the Katana out of the tree, staring down Ikuto with condescending eyes


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Revelations and Resilience_​
Koji left the restaurant not knowing whether to feel dejected at being stood up or if maybe the mounting paranoia was setting in. He began to take the stroll back home as he replayed the past week over and over again in his head. Koji was good at reading people, considering the act he liked to put on in his world and this one he could spot a fake. Tifa's feelings were not fake at all so why would she stand him up? She wasn't the petty type either. Koji was so lost in his thoughts he didn't realize he had made it back to his house. It was late but he knew Selim would be waiting up for him. He began to turn the doorknob to enter the house but he could swear he felt a chill run down his spine. He opened the door and dread filled his heart. Waiting for him in the doorway of the Kazama family estate was one of the three men he feared more than any other.



"Hello brother Kazama, it's been too long since we saw each other."Koji stood there not moving his body paralyzed by fear. What was this man doing here? This man had been the cause of all the upheaval and turmoil in Koji's life. The man known simply as "Peacecraft". 

"I've traveled a long way to get to you Brother Kazama. I know what you're thinking and you are 100% unequivocally correct. I am the real genuine Peacecraft from our world." Koji didn't know what to do or why he was here. He was still rigid with terror at the sight of the man in front of him. He began to hyperventilate and perspire at the sight of the monster in front of him. How did he end up here like Koji?

"This is not your world Koji. You don't belong here and I am not the only one that noticed. Have you noticed the differences in this world from ours, Koji? Did you notice that the Koji Kazama of this world is everything you are not? What if I told you that you and him aren't so different, well at your cores anyway."Peacecraft continued on as he walked up to Koji and nudged his shoulder to get him walking.

"This world's Koji is a battle loving idiot who makes stupid rash decisions based on what he wants at the time. He lives with a Bohemian sense of responsibility. He is every bit the vagabond you are with his own sense of sanctimonious justice. You two are so similar you would instantly be at odds, but because even though you are the same he is everything you are not. Koji Kazama of this world was born under a different star than you Koji. His star granted him a pure heart as oppose to your cold dark one."
Koji walked and listened intently as Peacecraft began to address things Koji had been secretly wondering for the past week. The notion that he was the same person as the other Koji was jarring but the talk of this other star and someone else knowing Koji didn't belong here were the parts he harped on.

"So who else knows I am not Koji Kazama?"Koji asked plainly as he began to clench his fists.

"Well I don't want to spoil it but it seems that this world isn't big enough for two boys born under an evil star. Where there is light there must be a darkness, but your presence here has tipped the scales. A cataclysm is about to occur. The Kuraihoshi of Darkness from this world has been watching you, measuring you, weighing you. Looking for your weaknesses and preparing to strike. He has even enlisted someone near to your heart, well near to it in our world."

"So me being here is going to cause bad things to happen to these people because of this other Kuraihoshi. We can't occupy the same world because of the balance..."Koji looked down solemnly as he knew he didn't belong here but the week he spent here made him want things to be different. They stopped walking as they arrived in the dining room.

"The Kuraihoshi of the Evil Star has taken your little brother, your friend, and your female companion hostage. He wants to draw you into battle and take advantage of your dark heart. If you come with me now it will all be avoided. I can take you back to where you belong."Peacecraft took a seat at Koji's dinner table.

"I've known someone was watching me for quite a while. I didn't need voices to tell me that. In this world you know I don't hear them right? Still I could feel something or someone evil like me stalking me and sizing me up. I've been waiting for a week to fight this asshole and you think showing up telling me any of this is going to change my mind? You think telling me he has my brother, my bestfriend, and my girlfriend as hostages is going to make me not fight? You think I'll sit here taking that shit from anyone Peacecraft, even from you? I don't care about our world or this world I do as I please. What I please is to kick the ever loving shit out of the Kuraihoshi." Koji beat his fist on the table as he spoke. He was raring to go.

"I expected an answer like that from you honestly."Peacecraft stood up and put his hand on Koji's head. Soon Koji's entire body became engulfed in a snow white glow. He felt such an intense warmth overcome his body as he basked in Peacecraft's light, then he began to feel sort of empowered by it. His brain synapses felt like it was firing on all cylinders and soon the glow dissipated. He looked at his outfit it was a stylized black blazer, with dress pants, dress shoes, and a nifty looking red tie. The outfit was relaxed for something so formal, like a prep-school rebel.



"I've made it so that you can use all of your abilities from the our world. I have never seen anyone lose their voices in this world so I do not know what to tell you. Koji if you lose this fight it will have repercussions for this world and ours. You're too useful to die. Seiferoth told me you were a dead star. You have no fire in your belly to get that star of yours burning. If you don't figure something out he will kill you Koji. I'm not going to save you either. Peacecraft put his hand back on Koji's forehead, but this time no light came. Koji felt as though his body was breaking apart. He looked at his arm, it wasn't there!!! Soon his shoulder was gone and then half his face. He closed his eyes shut tightly.

He reopened them and found himself in front of an abandoned building in the industrial district of Other Fuzenkagure.

"I really fucking hate that guy."


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
*The Winner Lost?*

Kei eyes snapped open, to see her opponent looking down at her with wide eyes. She was shock to see the young Aosuki looking up at her with killer intent. Kei's shirt was torn and a kunai was plunged deeply, it seemed that her blessing was doing her good. The one second of confusion gave Kei what she needed, she slammed her feet into the back of the girl's head causing her to flip over....

Kei quickly got up and pulled out the kunai....

The pain from it was much worst from actually plunging it in. Kei threw the bloody kunai to the side and soon the wound began to heal up and fast...

"I heard that Fennikkusu get blessings from the Phoenix...Your's must be healing~"Omen purred as she got up, it seemed that the force Kei put in that kick lead her to break her nose when she hit the ground...

_"Enough talk...Kill her.."_Kei could hear Durga voice loud and clear and she only nodded

She rushed after the girl but then faked as if she was moving towards her and then appeared at her side with a round house kick to the face!

Omen flew backwards and smashed into the organs, but Kei wasn't done yet. Kei took a deep breath and placed her hands out in front of her and soon a huge ball of concentrated Lighting was in her hands...It got bigger and bigger as the dust cloud began to lighten up until Kei waved both hands at the organ causing the huge concentrated ball of lighting to fly at the organ and where the girl was suppose to be...

Another huge crash was heard...And soon Kei relaxed her eyes returning to normal but not before catching the eyes of Lilith, Lucifer, and some others staring down at her...

_"Make sure the job is done..."_

Kei waited until the dust cloud settled before moving in, the girl, Omen was completely injured and it was quite surprising that she was still alive. Kei grabbed the girls neck with Durga she could hear the girl body gasp for breath as Durga claws sunk deep into it until Kei snapped the girls neck with a huge crack that rung though the empty church...

Lilith was looking down at her but then Lucifer made his moves, a glances of something floating in his hands caught her eyes...

"And here I thought that I had to give your mother bad news..."Lucifer thought before handing Kei a pure white scarf...

"A present...It seems someone had already did your job..."Lucifer said

Kei gripped the scaf and soon the church began to disappear around her. And she was back at Fuzen garden.

They didn't have to say anything, she already knew what this meant....

But yet she couldn't cry...

She just couldn't...

Why?

"....Koji...."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Rasing the corner of his mouth he heard what this kid had to say. Typical, he was right. he was a missing-nin. So word had not yet sprouted about his desertion. Being invisible never seemed so great in the world. Ikuto raised his eyesborw as the boy extended his hand and yelled at him rather angrily. 

"Tsk..."

Ikuto raised his hands towards the sky as the light that surrounded his arm it seemed to be getting stored withing the palm of his hands, slowly the light started taking shape and a swords like gun-blade appeared in his hand. He pointed the blade towards this smug little boy. He saw that blades in between his eyes and he said:

"It not any of your damn business what I am." 


His Sharinagan Blades active, his green eye showed the tomoe but it did not change color. Ikuto was about to release all his stress on this smug little kid.

"Throw the first hit dumbass."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_The Calm Before The Storm_​
Koji looked up at the building in front of him. It was under construction and the moment it was nothing more than a bunch of steel girders. He looked at the size of the building it was a massive metal behemoth. He looked around this area felt so familiar to him and then it dawned on him. This was the Mugenshi compound. Fate had an odd sense of humor sending him to the place where he learned how to be a killer and now was attempting to save the lives of three people.



He entered the structure there was no door so it was as simple as just walking in. As he went deeper and deeper he eventually reached what would probably be the center of the structure. Koji could feel the evil of his adversary hanging in air like some sort of invisible smog. He was being watched and it was making him angry.

"I'm here Kuraihoshi!!! Show yourself!!" Koji's voice boomed through the steel edifice. The bass in his voice reverberating through the whole structure. Koji was vigilant his gaze darting from side to side.

*SNAP*

Koji looked above and then he saw them, all four of them hanging from ropes. His heart sank a bit as he saw Selim, Other Tifa, Kyo, and to his extreme surprise Kei. They all looked like they had just been in a fight considering their unkempt appearances. He could see their ropes were beginning to snap from their weight. He looked further above and standing on a beam on top of the girder they were tied to was a boy. It was the same boy from his classes. He was wearing a dark outfit that kind of camouflaged his features in the darkness, but Koji could remember his ears. They distinctly reminded Koji of cat ears. The boy stood there with a wicked smile on his face the kind that Koji would give to an adversary.



"You know you found us faster than I thought you would then again I suspect you had help from that guy from your world. You know you need to get some new friends, he had oodles to tell me about you Koji. I've got to say we couldn't be any more alike now could we?"Koji didn't say anything he just stared up at the Kuraihoshi, the antipathy he felt for the boy clear in his eyes.

"You are not the same idiot the Koji Kazama I know is. The guy is a complete and total buffoon who is too strong for his own good. He is the kind of guy that doesn't appreciate the finer things in life like you or I. We know what it's like to kill indiscriminately, to take a licking and keep on ticking, to hear the guidance of the Fallen. I hear them even now, they're singing about all the mayhem and destruction we could bring to this world. We are Saints of the Lord. We could bring about the cataclysm, we could lead everyone the worthy to Outer Heaven!!!!" The boy threw his arms out and looked to the sky as he laughed maniacally. It was more Kuraihoshi talk about the voices, the Fallen, and Outer Heaven. The kind of shit Koji thought he had gotten away from. He didn't know what any of it meant neither did he care, all he knew was that he was going to kick this guys ass.

"You know I keep hearing about this Kuraihoshi shit. The voices, the holy land, fucking Outer Heaven and I'm sick and tired of it constantly derailing my life. I don't like being told what to do. I don't believe in fate or destiny. We forge our own paths in this world and their isn't some greater power orchestrating events to suit it's purpose. If their is some greater all mighty being, this Lord everyone keeps talking about, I'm going to walk right up to him and punch him in the fucking face.

"So you won't stand with me to take back the Holy Land. To avenge the Fallen and give rise to his power so he can create Outer Heaven. I see...."The boy with cat ears stroked his chin for a little before tilting his head to the side. A smile dripping with wrath crept on the boy's face.

"Then they are all going to have to die!!!!"The Kuraihoshi ripped his blade out of it's scabbard proceeding to point it down at Koji.

*"SHOUKA!!!!"*

The veins around Koji's eyes sprang forward as they inflated with blood. His muscles began to become stimulated by his chakra before quickly engorging to their limits. Feeling the power of his bloodline course through his veins again, Koji felt completely empowered but this wasn't enough. He had waited a weak to really unload on someone, now this guy was threatening people he actually came to care about. This wasn't going to stand not at all!!!

*CLICK*

Koji's body began to radiate a bright yellow glow that completely engulfed him. The light began to be absorbed into him making him a yellow silhouette. Soon something began to extend around his neck and his shoes began to extend up to his calf. The light dissipated leaving Koji wearing his flowing white scarf and pristine white boots.

*DIRTY BOOTS*

Koji didn't waste anytime he kicked the ground his body shooting up into the sky as he raised his fist. The Kuraihoshi brought his sword above his head now. 

*DOTON DOMU!!*

Koji's fist became encased in iron-hard rock as his body floated closer and closer to the nameless Kuraihoshi. He began to bring his fist forward as the other boy began to swing his sword down.

*SHINK*

*BOOM*


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yata*


?You?re really going to fight me. Well then you better be serious ?cause I play for keeps!? 

His long elegant finger began to make handseals ?Glass release: Flight!? he shouted as he projected a sheet of glass in front of him. He elogantly stepped onto it. The glass then began to rise after reaching a good 15 feet above Ikuto he stopped, looking down at the Uchiha.  ?Times may change and families may spread out but we all know every generation there is a little Uchiha upstart!? he formed a glass spear above his head which went speeding down to Ikuto.

His battle plan was simple, evasion. Unless the Uchiha could take to the sky there was very little chance of him hitting Yata. The glass release user on the other hand could control his jutsu from afar.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Ikuto eyes followed the boy as he decided to go airborne. About 15 feet it was no problem, but how long can he keep it up? Ikuto's body soon started emanating flames, the fires were engulfing his body completely and soon.

"Azure Flame Armor"

An entity of flames had appeared in the battle field Ikuto's body was shrouded with blue flames. He felt faster and with a step he was able to dodge the incoming spear. Ikuto quickly rushed towards the nearest tree, forcing strength into his legs he jumped to the top and then jumpe towards Yata. Adding chakara to his blade the blade soon extended to it 12 feet size.

"Blasting Zone"

He was a few feet under Yata and with Blasting Zone his blade reached the maximum feet that would hit Yata if he didn't dodge. He swung the blade in attempts to hit Yata.


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yata*

He smirked, the boy was much too obvious, Yata flecked his wrist and the spear which was currently in the ground twitched. As Ikuto?s blade swung towards Yata the spear went flying towards the occupied Ikuto. Sighing Yata back flipped of the piece of glass as the blade slashed it in half. He flipped down and grabbed onto a tree before swinging of the branch and landing on the ground.

Half of Yata?s platform had landed in front of him blocking his view of Ikuto. He took out an exploding tag, moulding it into the sheet of glass in front of him. Shattering the glass would detonate i Yata moving silently retreated into the mesh of tree?s watching the results .


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
_*Life Goes on...But Love Remains*_












Kei walked all the way back to Fuzen, she had straighten her hair and her appearance to look like a Kage child and proceeded to go back to the hosiptal. She couldn't take this world no more, she just didn't want to anymore. It was too much, the scarf in her hands told her so. It reminded her each and every step she took that her actions, her words were worthless in fate...

Empty...Cold....Lonely...

That how she felt as she moved against the people of Fuzen, they bumped her shoulders and did not say sorry or turned around to see if she was okay. She wasn't okay, she wasn't. Each minute became a painful remembrance of his presence. Each thought was only about him, it ached though out her whole body. It was just too painful...Way too painful...

By this time she was at the door of Kyo's room and she shook her head, the nurses had told her that he had just awoke...

She almost wished that he didn't, she stood at the door and just looked at it. She shouldn't cry in front of him, this should be a joyous day. She should smile and be happy that the snake was dead...

That he had left her...

Left her all alone in this world....

"Come in.."Kyo said shocking Kei out of her thoughts, she opened the door with a warm smile on her face as she took her seat next to him. Kyo hair had grew a bit, it was only natural the doctors said just because you are in a coma doesn't mean your body doesn't work....

Kyo looked at his sister,"Yo! How are you?"he asked, the last thing he was remembering was her crying face and the warm presences of her around him

Kei smiled,"Fine just fine!"she said as she smiled,"I have great news...Koji is dead...We don't have to work as ard anymore...Isn't that wonderful."

Try...Just try hard to be happy....

Let those tears hang back...

Let the warm smile greet him...

And let your aching and broken world be silent...

Kyo was silent for a moment,"Really? You are happy about it?"Kyo asked almost like he didn't believe it

Kei nodded again,"Of course...Why would I care about that snake."

"Then stop crying..."Kyo said, he watched as she stopped for a minute and then touched her face. She looked at the wet substance that continued to stream out until it became blood..Kei was quickly looked down but then when she realized that she was crying blood...Her brother pat her head

"When we care for something deeply...Very deeply...Instead of tears we cry blood."Kyo said as Kei didn't make a sound, only the small droplets of blood was heard and the iv."Kei...Stop fighting it...Stop denying it..."

Kyo moved her head to his,"You loved him and any fool with two eyes could see...He is the only reason your blood was unlocked...He was the reason you became an angel....He was the reason you got stronger..."Kyo said,"I might been asleep...But Kei...I am still your brother and I still can feel..."

Kei looked at her brother as the blood began to pour down wildly...

"I love him..."Kei said, she gripped his scarf tightly,"Love...Love...Loved...Loved? Him...I loved him?"

She looked at the scarf the thought of using past tense to describe her feelings for Koji was tearing her apart..

"Why don't you cry?Why don't you yell and scream?If you loved him...Prove it.." Kyo said 

Kei took a deep breath as she sniffled up her tears but then she screamed...

Screamed...Screamed until the nurses, doctors, patients, and visitors heard her...

*"KOJI!!!!!!!!"*she screamed,*"KOOOJII!!!!!"*

She threw herself on Kyo bed as she stained it with blood...

"I'M SO SORRY!! I'M SO SORRY!!!"she screamed,"PLEASE!!! PLEASE!!! PLEASE!!! COME BACK!!!!"

Kyo stroked the back of her head as his sister cried...

*"AHHHHHHHHH!!!"*Kei screamed as she moved the scarf close to her, she burried her face into the scarf...His scent...His presences...Everything....She wanted to tell him everything,*"I LOVE YOU! I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU!!! PLEASE...PLEASE DON'T LEAVE ME!!!!" *

*"KOJI!!!!!"*

And she cried...

And cried...

Until the whole bed was stained in blood and she suffered serve blood lost...

Kyo looked up at the ceiling,

"You idiot...."he grabbed his sheets tightly,

"You fucking dumbass...idiot..."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She opened her eyes, there was darkness everywhere, surrounding her. She didn't know where she was. Last she knew they were taken somewhere by Seiferoth. Her eyes started to get adjusted to the darkness, but not by much. She couldn't hear a sound either. It was strange, extremely strange. However suddenly a bright light enveloped her. She suddenly found herself, tied to a flat bed. It wasn't cushioned at all, it was just wood. Her arms and legs were tied to the different corners.

She scanned the rest of the room, there were four torches surrounding her, with bright red flames. She began to wonder where she had been taken but then she saw a familiar face. Seiferoth appeared from a hallway to the left. Thalia asked:

"Where are we? Where are the others?'

"That doesn't matter. It's best that you don't know actually. However as for the others, well I just left that accursed medic to fend for himself. The young Mugenshi however---well what ever the case that doesn't matter."

Thalia yelled out:

"What the hell do you mean it doesn't matter! Of course it does! Now tell me where he is!"

Seiferoth gave her a look that made her know that she shouldn't push this. She quickly stopped talking, even though she wanted to continue complain. Seiferoth approached her slowly, saying:

"I know Koji has told you, told you to much at this point, so I might as well give your body another trial."

He placed his hand on Thalia's stomach as his hand quickly glowed blue and then died down. She felt a short, cold, pain in her stomach, something that was a bit unbearable. 

"Normally others wouldn't be able to bare this, but seeing how you're immortal, well you should be fine."

Thalia started to breathe heavier than before. Her vision started to get blurry. She managed to say before passing out:

"What the hell did you do to me?!"

"It's all for your best interests. I must help you succeed, by any means necessary. As you see that young Mugenshi, if he were completely cold and heartless then he could have taken down that girl, but due to his emotions he let her get away. I am just a tool for you, but I'll help you succeed, but you need to become cold, and I'm leading to that first step, and to do that your connections with others must be cut. This is what I have done for you."

Thalia didn't understand what he was saying but before she could respond she blacked out.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 25, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "We could have go on one on one if you did not caused the inferance if you did not threatened Spike we could have goe one on one. If you want to do it now, bring it any time ice queen." Hakro pulled out a picec of paper and start making brail dots on the paper. It was a bunch of dots that nobody else could read and hand that to Akina to read before the match begin. "I am not a cheetar, it does not matter how many oppents you have you still have to over come to victory, you have listen what I said before it could help you. I am not going to repeat myself if you lost half of that information." Hakro looked over at Solidad and her fake smile. "It is good to meet you, if you have to leve, when you are back in town looks us up." He remember what happen the last time and why this was happing to him right now, he felt the pain over his body as he tried to stay focus on what he was doing now then going inside of his mind.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana was a volcano on the inside. How dare he call her out like that? He was making her seem like a child. She was calm on the outside though as she would not let him get the best of her. She placed her hands on her hips ust realizing she was wearing ugly hospital clothes. She would need to fix that soon. She rushed out the room and came back dressed in her dress. She cleared her throut walking in the room with grace. She looked at Hakro.
"Sticks and Stones mut boy!" she said harshly. "You know i would kick your ass one on one thats why you use those brain dead waste space things you call dogs." she acused. She then turned to Solidad."Don't leave stay. We could pair you up with his flea bags so you can beat the crap out of them. We wouldn't want them feeling left out now would we?" Diana said with fake sweetness. Really though she did want the girl to stay. She just came and they might as well get to know each other plus she was famous so who knows what stuff or outfits she must have? 

*Darius*

Darius was emberrased to call Diana his sister. He could not believe they were related. He looked at Solidad. 
"I agree with her last staement about you staying. We could fit you in someway." he said. Violet nodded rapidly. She reached out and grabbed Soliadad. 
"Yup they are right you don't have to leave. I'm sure we could incorporate you in this somehow." she said optimisticaly. She would not let this girl leave because she felt she was unwanted or uneccesary. She looked at the other kids. "Anyone here think they can take on two opponents at once?" she asked. Diana raused her hand making Violet think she volunteered but then spoke.
"Mut boy thinks himself so high and mighty let him." she said. Violet sweatdropped then shook her head. Girl realy needed to calm down. All this anger was unecessery. She thought who not really knowing what the boy could do. Akina maybe as she seemed strong but then again she didn't know how strong this girl was plus she was odd somehow not normal. She'd even go as far as to say not human.

*Solidad*

Solidad was slightly touched that some wanted her to stay but she didn't want to be a bother. She shook her head and spoke trying to decline their offers. 
"No thank you i don't want to intrude...." but she couldn't finish as Violet pulled her closer and squished her.
"Nonsense girl you are not intruding the more the merrier l always say!" she cheerfully said. Solidad was flatered and confused. She never knew or met a human that was this happy or cheerful it was unatural like the other girl's anger. Odd humans these were. She also got the feeling she knew she wasn't what she appared to be yet she made no fuss or didn'nt piont it out. Why? Most people when they found out what she was had an extreme reaction. Most wanted her kind dead as they were considered unatural even called evil. OAthers wanted to experiment on them or use them for their needs. Either way they were bad reactions yet this women didn't react at all as though she were normal. Perhaps she knew not what she really waqs totally?


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
*Forever and Always?*

Kei woke up and was greeted by the ceiling, her eyes slowly adjusted to the light and soon when she turned around she saw her brother. He greeted her with a smile as she slowly lifted up, the moments of yesterday rung in her head. The crying, the tears, the feeling of hopelessness. It all came back and made Kei want to go to sleep again?

Kyo saw this, his sister feelings. He saw all of it. The way she greeted the sun like an unwelcome guest, the way her shoulder slumped.

?Kei?? he called out to her, she turned to him and he smiled as he took the scarf that she left on the bed and put it around her neck, ?That is your connection to Koji?As long as you have that around your neck?I bet he will always be there for you.?

It was almost the thing that his mother told him when Ryo died, it made him feel better but in truth it only coated the huge emotional tear. But when he saw Kei nuzzle herself into the scarf, it almost made him feel happy that he was doing something than nothing.

?Forever?? Kei mumbled

Kyo eye brows rasied, ?Huh??

Kei smiled at her brother, ?As long as I have this he will always be with me?Always and Forever?? she asked, almost like a child who had lost hope in everything and just received a single thing that made them truly happy?

Kyo nodded, ?Yeah?Forever and Always?As long as you have that on?Koji is with you.?

Kei smiled, ?Good?? she smiled as she grabbed her knees, she can already remember when he first met, their first fight, and their first kiss


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT

Hatred, Malice, Jealousy and kindness? *

Ikuto stood at op the largest mountain in Iwa seeing the sunset as he's mind is crawling with memories of the past. The moment him and Marta first met, with such a weird encounter he ended up falling for her in the end, and also taking that very life from her... He couldn't stop it, he couldn't stop that horrible moment. 

-----

I've always been alone, ever since as a kid right? So why am I so frustrated over loosing those people? It makes me want hit my head on the wall over and over again. I couldn't care less about them! No I couldn't! I don't want to do anything with those bastards from Fuzen, nor those assholes from Konoha! 

...

I'm not afraid of loneliness... I'm not...

I can move forward. I can't move forwards. Wait, yes I can. No, truth be told I can't really do it. It's hard to live without friends nor some to care about you, but that's how life is. That's how things are gonna be from now on. That how my life is forever gonna be. 

Heh...

It's funny I try to convince myself of this, but I don't really mean it. 

I'm sad.

I'd like to have someone to talk to about this, but I don't I just have myself. How would loneliness be so dreadful? I can't help but feel, sad. To think that I really am alone in the world and that when I die the only thing that I'll leave behind is... 

...Nothing. 

How completely stupid... My love, Marta Fuyibayashi. What did I do to you? Why did you hurt me so much?

It's times like this that i just want to get into a corner and cry. But to tell you the truth the only thing that comes out of my eyes now is blood. 

I know... I know... I would never be as fortunate as to have someone love me. Or even care for me. 

What a luxury.

-------​
Ikuto sat in the on this large mountain. Crossing his legs and placing his hands on his laps, one hand holding the other. he closed his eyes and started storing chakara withing his entire body. Blue flames soon shrouded his boy and once again he had hid himself in this shell of complete fire.

"Marta... Shana... Kei... Kyo... Date... Mother... Father..."

Ikuto mumred those words as he warmed himself withing the flames. Shrouded in those blue fires. Ikuto was inside still thinking and thinking deeply about his actions.

"Truth be told. I killed all of you not just Marta. The moment fate struck its claws into my heart and made me kill Marta, I changed completely. I feel... so sad. Why? I choose this path, I choose this way of life and yet I continue to feel sad. I don't understand why! I can't understand why do I continue to be sad if I was the one that truly wanted this!"

Ikuto yelled as his focus over the flames vanished and he returned to his normal self. His eyes staring to space and his thought clouding his eyes. He though once again what he had told Kei and repeated:

"No matter how much you hate me, I would never hate you." 

Ikuto pondered this words as his unemotional face turned troubled. His face showed the emotions that he had been feeling right now. The clouds once again darkened. Ikuto payed no mind to them and soon water poured from them. The sound of the water hitting ground calmed him, he felt relaxed to hear this sound that was so joyous to his ear. He rain drops that fell on Ikuto's hair and made their way down his silky hair, the shape it had soon fell and his hair was loose.

"I wonder if that is still true..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 25, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Vincent was standing outsode of the hospital as he looked up to the floor of the sorce of energy he senced he did not cared about the dark energy, but carered about the crazy of the mind can go anywhere from being calmed to crazy, fight Hakro or you may killed some one before I stepped into stop you myself. I alredy know that dark energy from Diana she has not changed since five years ago. I still would not changed anything from that day, I faked my death in Kiri. Vincent felt the stings in his arm where the scar was still there has he wanted to watch Hakro for a little while, he made a hard knock on the hospital as it sounded like a heartbeat through out the living walls of the hospital.

"You can stay Solidad, if you want to fight my wolves. You have more respected than Diana ever had in her life for any creature or living thing on this planet. At the moment, if she finds out what other creature we hold inside we are just crap too her no matter what." Atleast he was fading back in to take control of his mind once again, Vincent why the Hell are you here? We will talk later thanks for the heart pounding effect to life. If I control my mnd right this will come out all right with a few wounds up ahead. Everyone does not know anything about each other or what we can do. I only think I need more training before we all meet up again in life to control our wills of hatrid towards each other or we be at each other throats for a good long time to come. Nobody does not know how the wolves attack anyway.

*Akina Ezel*

"We can figuer something out for you to fight with us in this spar. We can use another person to always help in situations." Akina did not like what Diana had just said or Hakro or Diana was showing how they really cared for each other. They sounded sounded like each was trying to proof a point intill she got the chills and heard this heard pounding sound coming from the walls. She cover her hears for a moment as the sound went by. She scense somebody else was here but did not want to give it away at the moment, she was thinking everyone else could scense the other person here, to her it scense like anyone to her and thinking it could be Vincent by any chance. She could not wait till this match started as this was going to be intersting matter of fact.


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_--------_

_You know ... there's a saying I go by. It's a simple one, that perhaps everyone could relate to. *'Karma's a bitch'* ... oh how true it is right now. You do bad things? Well don't be surprised when bad things happen to you, especially in my case._

The girl opened her eyes, finally awakening from her deep sleep. She looked around, only to see herself in a sort of facility made of steel, with 6ft glass tubes around her with a strange blue liquid inside. It looked nice though, like a sort of crystal-like water.

"Lyra Murasaki~" a feminine voice called with a purr to it. The woman was speaking over a tannoy out of sight as Lyra found herself pinned to a chair. "You should know by now we have been keeping track of your movements. Do you understand?"

"I don't-"

"*DO YOU UNDERSTAND!?*"

"Yes ..." Lyra mumbled as she felt weak and lifeless. She was struggling to even keep awake as her head wobbled on it's shoulders. The woman seemed fustrated but soon cleared her throat. She began to say something but was interrupted by another voice. The tannoy was only so clear, so Lyra couldn't hear what this other voice was saying, but the woman seemed to say something like 'Zeiferoths'. Perhaps her accent changed the meaning ...? But the name seemed familiar, but Lyra's drugged brain could barely figure it out.

"The sordida spurius! Ego occidi eum in _secundis_! Ipsum unum alatum angeli ...!"

That language ...! The same words the angels from that time were using! Did she have some sort of connection to them? Lyra wanted to tell of her realization but struggled to even get a word out.

"Lyra, you've been injected with a special serum known as PD-15. It's effects are already going ... you may feel drowsy, unresponsive, yes? Soon, when we--- I, release you, the other effects will take place. You have one  job, and I want it done. If it's not done, I'll make sure we haunt you later on~"

Job? What, was this some sort of ... mind control? How cliche.

"Kill him. Sei-fo-roth. I want him dead and buried."
"Seifer ...?"
"_*DEAD!*_ I want that one-winged brat dead! And you'll be the one to do it~"
"I can't!"
"Use the Bellatorres. Don't even attempt to fight him with your pathetic abilities."

But why her? Why didn't this woman take him on? Why didn't she, who was probably much stronger than Lyra, kill this man? 

"Why ... don't you?" she breathed, as she could feel her eyesight fading away. Only her ears stayed active.
"Because ... I don't have time for him. We won't let you die, and it's not too important that he dies. I'm having doubts but I'm not the one running this~," she replied before pressing a few buttons, still out of sight. Lyra's locks was released, before a portal opened right in front of her. The chair shoved her through it, teleporting her straight to Fuzengakure.

_And then there's those who try to resist the power of karma. The beautiful lady who pours judgement on those who think they can judge themselves. Could I defy such a thing? Did I even have a bloody chance?_

Lyra slowly stood up, the effects of the serum starting to wear off. She wasn't feeling light-headed or 'lazy' anymore but there was another effect happening now. She could feel her chakra bubbling inside of her like she was going to explode. Her eyes were glowing red and her hair was turning silver as her body began to ignite with blue flames.

What in the world was going on!? She wasn't near death at all so ... it must be the serum. The woman wasn't joking when she spoke of her goals, or rather her goals for Lyra.

"Fuzengakure Angel Lyra Murasaki stop right there! You traitorous swine!" a voice called out to the girl, holding a ball of fire in his hand. A Fuzen Angel, come to murder Lyra for rescuing Koji. He lunged for her, smashing his bright flames into her shield. It began to spin as her azure flames overpowered his, knocking him back. 

She slowly began to walk towards him, holding her sharp lance out towards him. A shinobi ran up behind her, jumping on to her back. She had a special siringe in her hand, which was soon smashed into Lyra's neck. The clear liquid was injected into the girl, causing her Bellatorres powers to dissapear. Lyra soon collapsed to the ground, unconscious.



"Clear off! You've got no business here!" the cloaked figure yelled as the Angel seemed resistant to their intimidation. The person's voice was even altered, giving it the sound of a slightly-robotic male. Lyra was flung over their shoulder as the Angel put another fireball in his hand.

"Do you know who I am? I'm a Fuzen Angel! I don't take orders from shit like you-" Before he could even continue, he was swiftly beheaded by a swipe of the cloaked person's almost invisible blade. He/she turned around, leaving the gruesome sight as they headed off into the night ...

*Una Ell'kra/Clarissa Giotuschi*

She watched from inside the booth as Lyra was tossed through the portal. She turned to the woman, who had a sly expression.
"So Clarissa, what happens now? We just wait and see if her suicide mission prevails?" she remarked as she sat down on a swivel chair before beginning to spin around gently.



"No you fool! It's not a suicide mission if she won't *DIE*, is it?!" the woman barked as she slammed her hand on the control panel, her perfect nails and expensive pearls shining in the bright light. 
"My my Clarissa, looks like you may be breaking under the pressure!" Una chuckled as she crossed her legs and arms, almost like she was looking down on the woman. Clarissa saw this and gave a dirty look to Una.

"Don't even bother Una! You are just the whore of the foundation! Someone with a position such as mine can't and will not break under ... _pressure!_" she barked with anger as she clenched her fists at the bastard child. Clarissa walked towards Una, her heels echoing through the sound-proof booth. Una got on the defensive, but Clarissa swiftly grabbed her ear and held her up. "Are you disrespecting my authority little girl?"

Una tried to avoid eye contact as she gulped, sweat trickling down her forehead. "N-No Clarissa ..."

*SMACK!*

Clarissa smacked the woman down, knocking her to the floor and leaving a deep red mark on her cheek. 
"Good. Now, we have to go. Konoha have found out where our facility is," she spoke as she packed her steel briefcase with serums, medical supplies and folders packed with dirty secrets before fleeing from the building, with Una in tow as her bodyguard.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She woke up, and found herself cold and alone. Her clothes felt a bit different from before, they must of been changed. She slowly stood up as she looked around. Although before she could really take a look around herself she heard Seiferoth's voice.

"What are you doing?"

"What happened, where am I?"

She turned her head and looked at Seiferoth. He didn't answer at first but then finally breathed out:

"You passed out after I gave you the seal. It's only natural, you aren't a Mugenshi after all."

Thalia looked down to the ground and was silent for a moment. He didn't give her a clear explanation earlier, so she decided to ask again.

"Where's Koji?"

Seiferoth looked at her for what seemed like forever to Thalia. She waited for his answer, and it killed her inside. She knew something was wrong, she could feel it.

"Well, where is he!"

Seiferoth looked away. Then he looked back and said:

"Well, I guess I should tell you. He's no longer among us any more."

Thalia's eyes widened, not sure if she believed him or not.

"Tha---that can't be! He wouldn't---he couldn't! He can't be---!"

Seiferoth approached her but instead of staying in front of her he just passed her. He walked away saying:

"If you don't believe me then I'll give you visual proof."

Seiferoth continued to walk away, Thalia wasn't sure if she wanted to follow him though. Mainly because of the fear that Koji really would be dead. She wasn't sure how she could take that. However she needed to clear her mind of this. She slowly stood up and followed Seiferoth. 

After walking behind the one winged man for quite a while they reached the side of a mountain, with a crater inside. As they approached the crater she could feel heat coming off of it, she knew it must of been hot, whatever was in that crater. When they got closer was able to get a better look inside, and what she found shocked her.

Koji was inside the crater, his body was all banged up, well, more like smashed. She was in utter shock. She slowly started to approach the crater, just staring at Koji. She tried to get closer, and when she did the heat that radiated off stung her, but she didn't care in the slightest, Koji was in a horrible condition. She leaned down in the crater as a tear rolled down her face. She put her hand to his head, softly saying:

"Koji---you can wake up now. Everything's fine. We just need to get you to a medic is all. You'll be fine Koji---You'll be fine!"

More tears started rolling down her face, as Seiferoth grabbed her by the shoulder. Thalia pushed the hand off of her as she looked down at Koji. She started to chuckle as she continued to say:

"Koji---this isn't funny anymore, get up, come on. Please Koji---just get up."

More tears started to roll down her face, looking down at the beaten and battered Koji. She put her head down as she cried out in pain, knowing that he wouldn't get up. She couldn't believe it, Koji couldn't be dead. It's impossible, he can't be gone! She collapsed on his remains, barley able to breathe now. Her body was burning, the crater was extremely hot, however she didn't care. Her body had been cold, extremely cold ever since Seiferoth did that strange thing to her in that room. 

She continued to cry out and Seiferoth didn't say a word. He just watched as she pounded her fist into the ground, and tears continued to come out of her eyes. Why, why did this have to happen to Koji?!


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2011)

*Una Ell'kra/Clarissa **Giotuschi
*
The two walked down the busy side street, each in black cloaks with their hoods up to avoid immediate detection. They had to get to the other side of Konoha, where a Branded member was waiting to pick them up with a large summon. 

"How much longer, Clarissa?" Una whispered as they gently pushed past a few civillians who were still out despite it being night time. 
"Depends how fast you want to walk!" Clarissa snapped back as they increased their pace, turning the corner and heading down the main street to the gates of Konohagakure.
"Hmph, that can change!" Una smirked as lightning began to cackle around her, increasing her walking speed. However, Clarissa quickly gave her a look that told her to stop.
"Do you want to get us found out!? Don't make me have to deal with you ...!"

"Hold it right there!" Four ANBU dropped from the roof, with Edie right behind them. She had a firm look on her face, like she knew what was coming next in a way.
"Oh Edie, so nice of you to join us. What's crackin'?" 
"Piss off. Una Ell'kra and Nilli Orohime, you are both under arrest for murdering plenty of shinobi of Konohagakure, Sunagakure, Iwagakure, Kirigakure and for also playing a part in the battle of Kumogakure recently. Also for fraud, money laundering and for the kidnap of-"

"Save me the pathetic list!" Clarissa or "Nilli" as Konoha believe she is named snapped before shoving past the group. However, one ANBU member appeared in front of her, holding his blade towards her.

"Not a step further!" he yelled bravely as he kept a snake seal in his other hand. However, Clarissa swiftly twirled around him, getting him on his knees before cocking his head to the side. She whipped out a siringe before firmly injecting it into his neck.
"You're just not ready for me!" she smirked before pushing his body to the ground. He let out a loud scream as his body began to bubble, slowly expanding. "Let's go Una!"
"Right ...! *Lighting Release: False Darkness!*" Una opened her mouth, shooting a sharp bolt of lightning at the group. It hit Edie, knocking her into a building nearby while the ANBU weres stunned by the blast. The two quickly began to sprint down the hill, with Clarissa going at an impressive speed despite wearing high-heels.

"*GET THEM!*" Edie yelled as she got up out of her crater, recovering from the attack. The ANBU nodded, chasing after the two. They tossed shuriken and water dragons towards them, but Una knocked them away with sharp slices of water. Once Edie had finally got up though, she instantly appeared in front of the two, before lunging for Una. She grabbed her neck, before holding her hostage.

"Now Nilli, give in or Una gets it!" 
"Oh please. That's not even my name."
"_What?_"

A bright light flashed past, blasting Una away while slicing open Edie's waist. It kept blitzing Edie, scratching parts of her body and spraying blood everywhere before finally knocking her away, sending her smashing to the hospital. Once the light stopped, a large eagle appeared for Clarissa and Una to get on. They quickly jumped on, before beginning to fly off into the sky, leaving a dead ANBU and a seriously injured Edie.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro open his eyes to see his sister eyes were shut at the moment as he moved his hand over her cheek he notice she was oonly sleeping. He could not help but noticed the tingles that tickle him and also noticed that is wolves were with him as well. Akina felt something against her cheek and jerk awake. "Good to see you awake, I feel like we are almost even to end up in the hospital. The wolves you save are yours now." "I don't really know what happen, guessing from your words I kill the guy as he cause me some wounds to me as well." "I don't think you are well in your mind, sounds like more training for both of us, we do that later." Spike, Domino and Scar open their eyes as they snuggle up to him more.

"Do you know when the branded are coming back to Suna, we be there when they show up?" "We will take them on together when they show up in suna again." Hakro could not said anything else as he fell back asleep in the infirmary Ghost was standing by as well. The three wolves on Hakro's bed went back to sleep as well. Akina walked out as she noticed that Re l and Vincent was talking about something as she heard some words as she just listen for now with out saying anything. "Re l looked at Akina with out saying anything as Vincent spoke up. "We were thinking I should take over your and Hakro's training on at once, Re l as some stuff is going to keep her busy for some time." "That is fine, I just want him stable to fight his own mind with out actualling killing someone or something." "He would not if he stayed true to his wolves and not betray them like anyone else in the whole horror pack." Akina walked back to thre infirmary to talk to Ghost about Hakro's health and menter stage of his mind.


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

_"You know little rabbit in spite of my allergy to you maybe one day you could become my girlfriend."_

Those words made her day that day, even though he didn’t have to say anything. She knew better, she knew that he wanted her. And in return, she wanted him too, just as much or maybe even more than he knew. Kei closed her eyes as she thought about her past and how far she came, she touched the scarf that blew in the wind it almost felt like his arms were around her again…

It wasn’t long before the kids were released form the hospital, Kei wanted to spend some time alone and her brother completely understood her ache slash need to take everything in. But he couldn’t believe how happy she was, the smile on her face. And she wasn’t faking it…

Going around the market place Kei remembered the first time she met the snake, the way he presented himself. The way they fought, Kei never thought. She never even fathom the way she fell in love with him.

When she was with him, she felt she could fly away, from being who she was. With him, it was just him and her…

The two…

Kei looked at the hot springs and remembered that was the first time they kissed and she ran away. She touched the scarf, it was silly of her to remember how soft his lips were but how passionate he was. She can still remember the feeling of his arms wrapping around her waist. The way he squeezed her there that made her lose her mind, the way it felt to look into his eyes and almost felt like he was eating her hole.

And now that is all gone…

She buried her nose into the scarf as those memories flooded her, “I love you….”

“Koji…”

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo looked in the mirror of his bathroom after he got out of the hospital and went home, something bothered him. Something made him feel disgust of all kinds as he looked at the mirror, his left eye turned blue and it wasn’t a good thing. It meant that his Aosuki blood that should been locked was unlocked. And the blue eye was a sign that he awoke it some how.

Kyo pushed back from the mirror and sighed as he moved his hair from his eyes, this was a sign that he wasn’t a full fledge Fennikkusu but half of half….

Kyo opened the medicine cabinet and pulled out the first aid kit, he got the eye patch and began to tie that around his left eye and then he let his bangs cover the eye patch. 

“…” Kyo closed the cabinet and looked at himself, the only eye that was showing was the bright red one. And that was all he wanted, he turned off the lights to the bathroom and went to his room, there greeted him was a purple box nicely wrapped with a lace bow with a letter.  He grabbed the letter and threw it in the trash as he put the purple box in his pocket…

What was said in that letter wasn’t applied for now, he closed the door of his room and then proceeded to leave…

Needing to get his head cleared of what was happening…


----------



## River Song (Jun 26, 2011)

*Fodder*

?Scarves are nice scarves are good, let?s all sing the scarf song? he mumbled as he walked through Fuzen, his fodder Kekkai Genkai activating, letting him blend in perfectly with crowds. He loved scarves he truly did, once he had seen a white haired boy wearing the most beautifully woven scarf. Fodder struck a dramatic pose his eyes watering, he was sure it was of the finest quality. He was excited just thinking of it.

He skipped jovially outside of Fuzen, something was pulling him in this direction. Then he saw it, there was a hideous girl but what she was holding was a thing of pure beauty. And SHE WAS PUTTING HER NOSE INTO IT! He was furious and ran up behind her. 
He grabbed the scarf of her, almost crying at the beauty.


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Forever & Always_

The next day.

The next day Lyra found herself running down the main street with only one thought on her mind.

She had to see him. _No matter what_. Her mind goes to that scene where she did such a horrid thing and launched that attack, knocking him out. Since then, he wouldn't leave her mind. He refused to get out of there and leave her be, with his lifeless face haunting her shallow thoughts.

As she arrived at the Fuzengakure Mansion, she saw Kyo had just left and was walking towards the street. She quickly took her chance, dashing up to him before catching his hands.

"Kyo! Listen to me! _I'm sorry alright!_" she took a deep breath, having rehearsed what she was going to say a billion times in her head. "I ... I want you forever, ... _forever and always_! Through the good, the bad and the ugly! We'll grow old together, in our house on the hillside and with the kids we're gonna have! Come on, don't do this!"

It was rare for her to get like this. She could feel a lump in her throat as she resisted the tears, keeping her violet eyes locked on him.

"Please don't ..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Vincent was standing outsode of the hospital as he looked up to the floor of the sorce of energy he senced he did not cared about the dark energy, but carered about the crazy of the mind can go anywhere from being calmed to crazy, fight Hakro or you may killed some one before I stepped into stop you myself. I alredy know that dark energy from Diana she has not changed since five years ago. I still would not changed anything from that day, I faked my death in Kiri. Vincent felt the stings in his arm where the scar was still there has he wanted to watch Hakro for a little while, he made a hard knock on the hospital as it sounded like a heartbeat through out the living walls of the hospital.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

"I do have respect for life enough not to use them to fight. That's called animal cruelty. Anyway see Solidad he agreed to let you fight his 'friends' " she said making air quotes as she said the friend part. She then heard a knock that sounded like a heart beat. She loked at Hakro smirking. "Your heart pounding at the reality of getting you ass kicked?" she said before laughing. She then calmed down serious. "Now back to that knock who did that? Jerk deosn't know i'm recovering or what? Let him/her get in here and do that again so i can rip them a new one." she said frustrated. She was pretty tense right now at the thought of getting to fight on a ready to ready basis.  Anything else to her was picking a fight. She sighed. She knew she had a problem with her anger but she never took her mother's advice and got help. She didn't need it. Help was for losers...at least help tfor emotions and mind was for losers. She could hadle it on her own. Mind was her specialty after all right? Who needed help there? Not her thats for sure.
"Hopefully no more distractions so let's get this show on the road chop chop people." she snapped her fingers.

*Darius*

He and Violet both heard the knock to. Then there was Diana's joke but still who was it? Was it a message of some kind?
"Now back to that knock who did that? Jerk deosn't know i'm recovering or what? Let him/her get in here and do that again so i can rip them a new one." Diana said frustrated. Darius looked at her ashamed to be related. She got pretty annoying sometimes and this was one of those moments. She looked ready to burst like a volcano. She got exicted way too much it was unnatural like everything else about her. Violet was thinking this too but with a nicer view on Diana than Darius. She needed to take some pills or perhaps a relaxing spa? She should have gone with them when they went to them but no matter. She could create her own hotsprings when ever she liked and would get Diana to use them when they had time now though they needed to get to the spar grounds to like Diana said "Get this show on the road chop chop people". She laughed at that which caused Darius to give her a crazy look. She waved him of and regained her calm happy composure still wondering what that knock was.

*Solidad*

Solidad smiled at Hakro offering her to fight wolves. She kinda thought they were implying she was weak for fighting wild animals but then again the lnuzuka were known for have powerful canins that could hold their own in a fight. She gueesed it could be a fair fight plus she shouldn't complain as she wasn't even supposed to fight in the first place.
"Ok. Don't worry l won't kill your " she looked at the wolves "Friends. I do have t respect for life." she said. A lot more than her clan did. Most killed like it was breathing. She guessed living so long did thgat to you. She wasn't that old wel in her clan that is, to get to that piont though hopefully she never did. She too heard the knock and knew someone was here. She smelled them and heard them. She dismissed it though as she did not care. Diana reacted rather violent thoug it made her laugh. This girl was a riot. She calmed herself.
"Ok let's go. Well decide the fights at the field children...march!" she heard Violet say. Time to go she guessed.


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He turned his head around to feel his arm get almost yanked out of it socket. And that when he saw Lyra, she was begging and it only made him feel worst for what he was about to do. There was no way to put it, there was nothing else to say about it. Kyo moved his hands out of her grip and then looked at her...

He shook his head,"Don't what Lyra?"Kyo asked,"You know what I am going to do...And it best if we don't minced words."

"It's over between us...Not because Kei told me to break up with you, I choose this."he said,"We shouldn't be together anymore."

Kyo reached into his pocket and pulled out a purple box with nice sliver lacing, he brought it when he was in Konaha and had met Tifa. This was what he was suppose to give Lyra before he went off to Kumo, but it seemed fate had another way of telling him it wasn't going to happen.

"I brought this for you a long time ago."he said handing it to her

"Lyra...This is good bye."

---
*Kei Aosuki*

She felt bear...

Her heart sunk as she felt the smooth scarf get pulled from her neck. That was the only thing she had to remind her of Koji, that the way she was always connected with Koji...That *was* her Koji! And now he was gone...Gone again and it made her heart hurt...It made her mind tear and wish the worst for the person who dared to take *her* Koji away!

Lighting began to spark as Kei turned around her eyes pupiless as she watched the guy run off with her scarf...Her darling Koji!!

"Spark.."she whispered as she began to run up to the boy her speed increasing with every move, she quickly grabbed a knife from one of the vendors as she rushed up on him

---
*Taiyou, Kei, and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo quickly turned tails and walked out of the room after Rika outburst. Kei quitely got up and put the chair back where she got it from and also left the room in a quick pace, her mother wasn't the one who you should get angry. Her fake smile that seemed warm and loving was more of a coo as she got up and smiled

"My my...Kids these days...Are so rude..."Taiyou said as she got to the wall beside her and clenched her fist tightly

"And after all I have *DONE!!!!"*Taiyou quickly punched the wall sending the wall to fly back hitting the others behind it with great force like a wrecking ball. Hitting the next house, and the next house, and the next house, and taking off the roof of a small vendor before collasping on the ground

"Oh my..."Taiyou purred,"Got to get to work on repairing that damage.."

Kyo and Kei poked their heads back in the room as their mother left and was smiling, the neighbors next door looked at the damage and then them...

_"WHO PISSED HER OFF!?"_the old man yelled from the huge ass hole in his wall,

Kyo and Kei pointed to the girl in the bed, the old man looked

_"WELL FUCK YOU!! YOU PAYING FOR THIS DAMAGE!!"_


----------



## River Song (Jun 26, 2011)

*Rika*


‘What a temper’ she thought, looking at the seemingly Bi-polar woman. She turned to the twins, half-heartedly swatting their fingers away. She turned to the old man a small smile on her face. “I really don’t care if you think I should pay you. I am a ninja, who has just killed a jonnin of the hidden leaf, admittedly he was blind drunk but the fact still stands. Now you’re going to crawl; back into your little whole and do whatever menial job you do or I will come over there and re-arrange your organs. I might be a little artistic, I might use your blood to paint unicorn.....or maybe a lion, yes I like lions.” She said this all in a dreamy voice, as if she as imagining it. 


She turned towards the twins “ First general etiquette, I know both of you. You’re my favourite Fuzen tight-ass” she said grabbing onto Kyo’s arm to heave herself into sitting position “ And you.” She said pointing at Kei “ Brutally beat me after having the audacity to say I am my Fathers pawn. The same man who killed my mother and abused me for most of my life. Aren’t we of to a good start” she said cheerfully.


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"_*NO!*_" she yelled, clenching her fists. "Sure, Koji may be on the run and still alive and well because of me but ... but he's my friend! I always put my friends first no ma-"

She just realised what she was saying wasn't helping her case, and quickly changed her tune. "Look, don't listen to your sister! She's just bitter because Koji is going out with Thalia and now she doesn't want anyone to have you! Why can't you fucking see!?"

She took a deep sigh before placing her hands on his shoulders, looking into his scarlet red eye. "It's never going to be over, is it? It's never going to be j-just fucking dead and buried, will it!? There will always be something fucking there and you are never going to fucking be able to *FUCKING RUN FROM IT!*"

But as much as she tried to ignore it, there was an unavoidable fate that awaited her.

"I guess ... Fuzen wants me dead either way, huh? An Angel just tried to kill me yesterday. Lost my job, my status and now you ... what's the point in it all?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

She still didn't understand why he was calling it quits, she still didn't understand what he was trying to get at. She was such an idiot and at this point it pissed him off so dearly! He moved away from his grip as he frowned, the purple box fell on the floor as he stared at her..

"No...You don't get it do you?"Kyo asked,"You never got why I got so damn upset with you back there do you?"

He smirked before moving his hair a bit and then cooling down...

"Its not about Kei...And it surely is not about him!"Kyo said,"Its about the way you act! You act like I am not there for you when I try to be! You act like you have no one but when I am there waving a fucking flag and standing in the rain it seems that goes unnotice!"

"It doesn't bother me to one bit if you saved that kid!"he said trying to not disrespect the dead,"What makes me mad is that one you didn't tell me and two when I told you to run...You think I was doing that just to hear myself talk! No! I was doing that because I knew that the angels would come after you if you stayed! I knew it! But yet you have to be your hard headed self and do what you think is best! Not fucking caring about if you hurt someone that loved you...*FUCKING LOVED YOU LYRA!"*

He stepped back and then looked on the ground with the necklace out of his box, he shook his head

"Just...Just stay away from me Lyra..."he finally said,"I'll talk to the angels and have them back off...Hell I even talk to my mother about forgiving your actions because she knows better...In return for your life back just stay away from me and Kei..."

He turned around,"And I am sorry to report to you...But Koji Kazama is dead...Kei came with the news earlier today."

----
*Kei and Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo sighed as the girl still didn't get it,"You don't get it do you? We are not our mothers pawn.."he said,"Just because we love our mother and our village doesn't make us pawns to anything except our feelings...Maybe you don't understand that but me and Kei do."

Kei nodded before picking her fingers,"It was my job...One way or another someone was going to come after you after tracking Koji Kazama...And one way or another you would have spilled the beans or your would have ended up dead."Kei said,"I beat you because the simple fact that it my job to, you don't get mad at the police for beating a suspect do you?"

She turned away,"And we are no where near alike, I have no father and my mother loves me dearly..."she said before walking out the room,"I have to go, see you Kyo.."

"Kei wait!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Vincent was already gone as his jacket sleeve caught on fire. He put it out with ease as he looked at the burn hole as the kiri ANBU tattoo that was there was in the state of scars that look like the tattoo. He was going to watch the fight as they know he was following Hakro himself, thinking he was still crazy and did not know he done what he may cause. To him it did not matter it so the tattoo, he found a hidden spot to watch the matchs, he was not sure that Hakro wolves had the insane gene in them like their master. He crossed his arms to only to observed and see what would happen. To him Diana has not change in five years, probly not her brother had change mch either.

"Okay Spike, Domino and Scar and the rest of the wolves you be fighting on your own for now do what you wish from our training when the match starts." He looks at Diana, as they reached the training fields. "That could be for anyone in that room he may know something about you, may have a stalker on your hands and about to meet face to face soon." Spike growled at Hakro has he understood they could not always fight the same fight as the other wolves growled as well at their master as they were excited about the fight. Hakro did not know who he was going to fight it may be Darius or not he took a guess in the dark. Hakro was starting to fade out to his crazy wolf side soon as he kept fightig his own mind, as he scense Vincent somewhere near. Hakro was waiting till some one said begin to start the fight.

*Akina Ezel* 

Akina heard what every had said as the left the hospital and arrived at the training fields. She was excited for this match as she know Vincent was sticking around for a bit. She thought she had a idea for the matches up already and would not be a surprise to her. She waited as she put her staff on her back and pulled down the headband that was sains of dried blood on it. She was ready she just needed to know when it was going. To her she did not really know much about her nor her brother. Maybe Vincent showed up to find out if Hakro was going to hurt someone that was not evil anyway. But that is confusing with Diana that she is dark by the note Hakro gave me. But he could also be dark or has not shown his own olors at all, tough call on everything one heck of day that is fun to Hakro and me.


----------



## River Song (Jun 26, 2011)

*Rika*

?Pawns are ones who serve the purpose of their master with-out question or doubt. I am much less of a pawn to my Father than you are to your mother. That is simple fact and yes we are nothing alike but again we are the same. We both have parents that people expect us to live up am i not right. It may not seem it but behind the boobs I am quite the philosopher.? She said attempting to stand up, she yelled falling back onto the couch, she was definitely missing a few ribs she thought.

She turned to Kei, they were alike in all the wrong ways ?Well would it be justice if when a missing nin roamed free he did nothing but while you are hunting him you injure or kill dozens. No that is not right the government has no right condemn murderers if they are ones themselves. The job of the leaders of a village is to set a pinnacle of human morality because how can you expect people to be something you aren?t yourself.? She watched Kei walk out of the room, she could feel her words cut the girl but she needed to prove a point. She saw herself in the girl, Kei just needed to pace out her bitchiness instead of bottling it up.
She yelped standing up, futily hobbling after the girl. She yelled down the corridor at Kei?s retreating form.

?Kei, why can?t you admit we?re alike. We both have dead parents, well I have a dead parent i didn?t kill as well. The difference is your mum was a good role model and you wanted to please her. My father was a bastard and I wanted nothing more than to rebel so I did it subtlety. If I had Taiyou as a mom, first I would have slightly smaller breasts but I would also be obedient. I don?t mean to hurt with what I say but I need to express my opinion"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Vincent was already gone as his jacket sleeve caught on fire. He put it out with ease as he looked at the burn hole as the kiri ANBU tattoo that was there was in the state of scars that look like the tattoo. He was going to watch the fight as they know he was following Hakro himself, thinking he was still crazy and did not know he done what he may cause. To him it did not matter it so the tattoo, he found a hidden spot to watch the matchs, he was not sure that Hakro wolves had the insane gene in them like their master. He crossed his arms to only to observed and see what would happen. To him Diana has not change in five years, probly not her brother had change mch either.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

They all soon reached the training grounds. Violet stepped away from them all. 
"So i would say a free for all or perhaps all fights go on all at once but then it could get very chaotic so" she paused and looked around. Who would go first? Solidad perhaps? She nodded yes. The others kinda needed to rest plus she was eager to see what this odd girl could do. So it was decided. She clapped her hands. "Solidad your up first...i guess you fight Hakro's dogs since bhe said it was ok plus i'm sure they could give a pretty good fight." Violet said. Darius sighed. He kinda wanted to fight but he supposed he would wait then. He was looking to see what this singer could do. He never heard about a ninja singer so that was new.

*Diana*

Diana pouted slightly. She wanted...never mind she still ached from the times she got her butt whooped unfairly so she was glad she got time to est somewhat. She was also looking to see these muts get their but kicked by a singer too. This would be like payback only they should count themselves lucky it wasn't her or she might 'acidently' kill them and no one want that now do they? Well except her but that's something else. Her idea of good was different than most she admitted.  She was looking forward to this though as she wanted to see what they could do both the girl and muts. This should be good.

*Solidad*

Solidad took her place on the field. Fighting animals was not something she would like to do but these could actually give her a fight so she shouldn't really hold back on them. She still would as she did not want to kill them. What was she an animal killer? Well sometimes but that was necessery. She needed to or she or a person might die so it was excused in her mind. She pulled out a few kunai. She didn't expect them to do any serous damage after all they were just to test their strength. She wanted to scan them over to find their steengths and weaknesses and these offered a good opportunity. She readied herself. She then threw them once they were ready to fight.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro watched as his wolves dodge Solidad
 kunia's. He know each one was trained in different styles being different from each other than being the same. Hakro did not know what the girl could do any way and hopefull his wolves was strong and fast enough to make this a draw or a win for somebody. The wolves had their guard up to find out who and what Solidad is. They ran at her at their top speed as they attack as they jump in the air spinning their bodies to hit their target as they combine to do Dual Piercing Fang. After that they know what to do as they heard Spike growled at them for the next attack. Hakro was watching he was proud of the wolves. He was watching the fight as he knew his wolves know everything he could teach them for now. 

*Akina Ezel[/B

Akina did not need to be describ what was going on at the moment as she heard the kunia clanged against where it landed with out hitting the wolves at all. She also felt the air current of the attack she know that she trained with Hakro and his wolves. She just she had to figuer out on her own what was happing, she did not want Hakro to tell her. She want it that way because she did not to be a burdened to anyone with their sight. She could see it herself in her own way what these blind eyes could not see. Hakro looked over to say something to Akina but shut is mouth as she did not want his help, but could help her from time to time. She needed to live a life with out him and it was find with him. Akina sence everyone at the moment and focus on Solidad and Hakro's wolves match.*


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She felt ready to pass out. She couldn't handle this. It was impossible extremely impossible! Koji couldn't be dead! Laying on his body she felt a intense pain in her stomach. She would have grabbed it, but she couldn't find the will to move her body. Her arms were burning from the hot crater, but she didn't care, didn't care at all, all she cared about was Koji.

Her body was seemingly getting use to the heat, or so she thought, as her body wasn't burning any longer. Her arms were a slight reddish color now due to all the heat exposure, but they started to turn a normal color as well. Now things began to become weird. Her breath, she could see her breath, like, as if it were cold. Suddenly she heard a cracking sound, as her stomach started to hurt more and more.

She looked at her hand, it had a blue aura to it. Then she looked at the ground under it, it was whitish-blue in color. She didn't understand at first, but understood when she felt her hand on Koji's body. It was cold, extremely cold in fact. She pushed herself away from Koji's body and noticed that Koji's body was now frozen, frozen solid. The crater around them was slowly freezing over as well. 

She quickly stood up, looking at her arms. They were glowing blue now, radiating a cold feeling. Seiferoth slowly approached her, but didn't get to close, finally saying:

"Looks like the seal I gave you took affect so quickly. Although your body isn't naturally accepting it like our bodies do. That's---strange---but it doesn't matter. It seems you've realized the truth, Koji's gone. We should leave now."

The one-winged man turned away, but Thalia responded:

"Wait. Before we go we need to get Hotaru---but I'm taking Koji with me, back to the house."

"Why bring that trash with you? He will be no further use to you as he is. It's best to just leave him. He wasn't able to stay as your sword and shield, he failed."

"I don't care about that! I'm just taking him with me, that's that!"

Seiferoth just walked away, without saying a word, and Thalia picked up Koji's remains. It would seem cold to a normal person, the ice that coated Koji, but with the way her arms were at the moment it felt normal. She walked away, as under Koji a puddle of blood could be seen, most likely his, but she didn't care. She carried him away, heading towards her house.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 26, 2011)

*Miho*

Ever silent were Miho's footsteps as she trekked her way back toward the great mountainous area that held the Branded prison in Kumogakure. Though she wasn't alone there was another figure with her who walked directly behind her. Lucky for them everything was still a mess thanks to the silver haired man's great display of power and Mikako and Azumo-sensei taking on one of the elite of the branded inside the village. She gave Lyra to Azumo-san who reluctantly agreed to drop her off at a hospital as she convinced to allow her to go back to the village, but only if someone went with her.

"Seems they're scrambling around to get things in order. Eh?" Mikako spoke, her face hidden behind the hood of the cloak she wore. The raising smoke clouds from the destruction caused from the break out of the prison and the destruction in the village was so thick it colored the sky a very deep and one could distinguish whether it was night or day in the village. Though it didn't matter, Miho had only come back to ask a question and hoped that the person she was looking for was still there.

Once on the outskirts of the village and toward the prison both kunochi's were greeted to a seen of a deserted and desolate place. "I'm sure they'll be back soon, which means I have to hurry." Placing her fore and  middle finger before her, the sound of paper unraveling was heard as large wings began to form on Miho's back. "This is a very large area. I'll search from the sky while you search from the ground Mikako-sensei." The older kunochi nodded as she vanished to do her part. The whistling of the air beneath her wings as dirt kicked up around her as the signal of Miho taking off  into the sky.

"I see why man yearned to fly." It was a very peaceful and free feeling as Miho soared through the sky. This feeling of relaxed her and cleared her mind of all her worries.  She felt as if whatever problems she had were just  an illusion her mind as she continued to scout the ground beneath her.

She could get use to this feeling.

Her search had gone on for half an hour before she finally found something ala Mikako who contacted her. "Sixty meters from your position look down and you'll see something interesting." Soaring up and then down as if she was doing a back flip, Miho nose dived toward the ground before coming to a complete halt mid flight as she started to float. Down below was a woman, Miho recognized her as the girl that was with Koji, but what was she doing here?

"Ice? Why is she carrying ice?" She pondered as she watched the girl retreat and leave the area. Once it was clear she softly landed on the ground as elegant as a bird would, Mikako making her presence known as she came up right behind her. "There's a patch of ice here...and what is this?" Kneeling down to the ground below the brown haired kunochi noticed a pool of blood which then branched off into a trail.

"Odd? She had no visible injures on her?" "It's not her blood." Mikako spoke up. "Then who's is it?" Miho asked. "It belonged to a boy...he had white hair." She said plainly as she recalled what she saw. Miho's face darkened as she looked down at the blood on the ground, she could see her reflection in it which showed a stoic expression...knowing who the blood belonged to after Mikako described him.

"It seems I won't find him here. He's already gone." She spoke abruptly catching Mikako off guard, but she didn't say anything. "Then I suggest we leave, there's no telling when someone might show up. Eh?" The older woman turned on her heel and left as Miho slowly stood up from her knelled position and began to follow her. Taking one last look back she simply shook her head and began walking again as she pulled a small vial in her hand that was hidden behind her cloak.

_"May death grant you bliss...Koji."_


----------



## River Song (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hotaru*


So it was true, he was dead. He walked up to Koji’s body examining it. He hated himself he had not felt like this since his Father died, he shouldn’t feel like this. The feeling of loss, the feeling of abandonment. He bet down and brushed the boy’s hair out of his face. He hated to admit it, he really hated to admit it but Koji was his only friend in this godforsaken hellhole people called life. 

His body was unsalvageable, there was uncountable bruises to his face  not to mention the numerous damaged organs and broke bone, caused by the fall. “Koji.....why did this half to happen......you were the only one truly like me.....we were of the same breed.....why are you so selfish. Because of your inability to stay alive, Thalia will be crushed, Tifa, yes I actually no her name, she will be distraught and I remember Kei from the first time we met, what will happen to her viper. I cannot take care of them, I am not strong enough. I am merely a Firefly while you are a viper You have left a gaping hole which no one can fill....Are you happy?” the monotonous sadness in his voice rang through the surrounding area.

“Viper because of your inability to stay alive, You have left me, you were my only kinsmen in this brutal world, the only one who shared my values, my only friend.” He heard voices approach, those of Thalia and the one-winged angel. He retreated into the trees listening to the conversation.

He slowly walked out to behind Thalia; he lifted the other end of Koji, helping her carry the body. This is where a normal person would hold her hand but Hotaru instead just gave her a curt nod, hopefully she got the sentiment. He turned to address the one winged angel.

“Koji has not failed in his duty, yes he may be dead but both myself and Thalia are alive. Now if as you say his duty was as our sword and shield he must have succeeded since we are unharmed. I would like for you to stop disgracing the name of our fallen teammate. I don’t care what you do we are taking his body back to Shouri for a proper funeral. If you need to burn seals or clan markings of his body you may do so but you are not getting this brave boys body to take back to Fuzen a vialage that attempted to and for we know killed him” he said in a clipped voice. 

He turned towards Thalia " I will try to heal his body as best I can for the funeral.......Thalia-sama"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed and then said:

"Yeah, there's no way I'm taking him back to Fuzen---Plus I've already got the proper "burial" planned out in my head."

She looked towards Seiferoth as he slowly said:

"He's a disgrace, and he deserves what he's been put through. He has protected Thalia though---until now. He accomplished his goal for a short while, but now that he's gone it's impossible for him to continue. Also I do not care for what you do to the body or where you take it."

Thalia closed her eyes, appreciating what Hotaru has done for her. She couldn't exactly put it into words, but she was grateful, but maybe it's just her heart open to so much right now, as something this devastating has happened.

"Thank---you Hotaru."

She opened her eyes again to the dark night sky. 

A few hours later they reached her house, where they set Koji's body down in the backyard. She looked at Hotaru and softly said:

"Can you start healing him? I'm going to get a few things prepared."

She turned and walked inside the house, taking the stairs down to the bottom floor, which was Koji's room, or use to be at least. It looked like a bat cave, and honestly it didn't look all that great and appealing to herself, but she knew Koji liked those kinds of things. She stepped forward and looked at the little puddles of water. She bent down and put her hand to them, causing them to freeze up. She hadn't exactly figured out what was happening to her, it was strange.

Although a idea popped into her head. She turned around and went back up the stairs, going out the front door. She picked the roses that grew near by, one by one, and like she thought, they instantly froze. She smiled, she knew that Koji liked things that were immortal per say, and things _frozen_ in time was a sense of immortality, thus frozen roses would be good, and still give a more eerie effect than normal red roses. Especially with the lighting in the cave.

She went back inside and laid down the roses, one by one, making a entire bed of the frozen flowers. With the dark lighting of the cave the ice covered flowers took on a more navy blue or dark green color than the bright blue white. She turned back around for the final time, and arrived outside in the backyard, wondering if Hotaru was done and ready.


----------



## River Song (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hotaru*


He grimaced as he looked down on the body of what was once he supposed his best friend, who ever done this would pay the price. He knelt down beside Koji, he knew he was dead but this was a formality, he felt the cold wrist of the boy checking for a pulse there was none.  

“Koji Kazama. Date 27th of June. Declared dead at 11:05. Suspected time of Death: approximately 07:30” he announced to no one. He started by moving his hair out of his face, once again observing the damage. First thing he would halve to do is accelerate the healing of the blood vessels in the bruising. The yellow colour caused by the bacteria should vanish after that. Then he could deal with the swelling by making small incisions and extracting the blood using a small pump, like the opposite of an IV.

He started to charge medical chakra into his hands accelerating the healing process for the blood vessels an easy job. He quickly made a trip to the lab, Koji’s blood still staining the walls from one of their many encounters. Hotaru smiled fondly at the memory. He returned holding the needed equipment. Making the incisions and drawing the blood he smiled, what he wouldn’t give to hear Koji’s screams at this moment. He healed the incisions.

He began correcting the broken boned with chakra strings and healing them. Giving Koji some of his form back. Finally he moved onto the blood covering his body. He wiped it off easily, he sighed. If only he had been there he could of saved him. He took out too syringes of the botolinum toxin, manually pumping around his system using medical chakra. He administered it to where his skin had been torn from the fall, making it cling tighter to his body, mimicking his real appearance.

He turned around to see Thalia, he nodded signifying that he had done all that he could do. He walked up to Thalia. This was the girl Koji truly loved and now he was gone. He felt as his friend it was his job to look after her.
He pulled her into an awkward hug, this hug hand nor romantic vibe but one of sibling affection. “We’re the last two members of Shouri. We have to stick together.” He said to her before releasing her. 

“Are you ready?”


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kyo saw the girl struggle and proceeded to pick her up bridal style,"When you say something like pawns, we know that its not a good thing. Our mother have yet to give us an order that we have 100 percent listened to or had to voice our opinion non the less."Kyo explained,"You must understand our point of view of things...We are Kage children...We have to live up to expectation, because none the less, our actions reflect our mother...Do she have to tell us? No not at all.."

He looked up and then down for a minute,"I think that what Kei is trying to say."

Kei had turned around,"None of my parents are dead...Our father...He...He just left us."Kei explained,"I do not know my father only by picuters my mother shows me and points out of a group of people...That is your dad."

Kyo turned around and placed her back on the bed in the extra room, the big gap in the wall and the wall under that brought up a problem.. But none the less Kyo took the girl and placed her back under the bed with some covers on it. Kei watched as her mother came back in and sighed,

"Sorry about that but I calmed down now~"she said

Kyo looked at her,"What did you do to calm down?"Kyo asked causing his mother to smile

"Fought Shin...Or more like beat him...? He didn't put up a fight.."Taiyou said as she thought about it

"Shit!"Kyo cursed running out the door causing Kei to giggle a bit and then turn to Rika

"We are the same in completely opposite ways..."Kei said


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The end ..._

She couldn't understand! Why did he want to get rid of her so badly!? It was an accident ... was he still bitter about her mistake? He needed to stop messing with her and just tell her it'll be alright ...

"No ... you don't get it, do you? You never got why I got so _damn_ upset with you back there do you?"

"No I don't! Tell me then!" she yelled, with a few civillians noticing the domestic going on.

"It's not about Kei ... and it's surely not about _him!_ It's about the way you act! You act like I'm not there for you when I try to be! You act like you have no one but when I'm there waving a fucking flag and standing in the rain! It seems that goes unnoticed!"

Lyra went silent at what he said. Was she really like that? No, of course not. Lyra did her own thing- and that's the problem Kyo has. Lyra did her own thing. She never listened to anyone else, and if she did their suggestion would be molded into her own. She glanced at the purple box that dropped on the floor with such an elegant lace tied around it. Lyra hadn't even seen what was inside but it already looked beautiful. 

"It doesn't bother me one bit if you saved that kid! What makes me mad is that: One, you didn't tell me and two: when I told you to run ...! You think I was doing that just to hear myself talk?! _*NO!!*_ I was doing that because I knew that the angels would come after you if you stayed! I knew it! But yet you have to be your hard headed self and do what you think is best! Not fucking caring about if you hurt someone that loved you ... that *FUCKING LOVED YOU LYRA!*"

The girl stood silent, wide eyed and speechless at his speech. As much as she wanted to rip him a new one she couldn't ignore the fact he was right. She never listened, and should've ran when he told her too. But instead, she let anger take over and tried to kill Kei, only hurting those she wanted to protect. What sort of a good person does that make her? Heck she's far from a good person right now. 

He stepped back, looking at the necklace laying next to the velvet box. He began to shake his head as Lyra quickly rubbed her eyes, erasing any signs of tears.

"I'm sorry Ky-"

"Just ... Just stay away from me Lyra! I'll talk to the angels and have them back off. Hell I'll even talk to my mother about forgiving your actions because she knows better. In return for your life, just stay away from me and Kei ..."

"No I don't want to stay away! I do-"

"And I'm sorry to report to you ... but Koji Kazama is dead. Kei came with the news earlier today."

_What?_

Please. 

He had to be lying.

_He had to be!_

"Don't lie to me Kyo! Koji isn't dead! And don't think just because I made a mistake you can make me feel worse by telling me bullshit like *THAT!* *NO YOU FUCKING CAN'T KYO! YOU CAN'T DO THAT!*" she took a deep breath, tears streaming down her face.

"*I GAVE YOU EVERYTHING! EVERY SINGLE LAST FUCKING PEICE OF SHIT OF MY HEART TO YOU AND YOU PAY ME BACK WITH THIS!?*" she screamed, attracting the attention of half of Fuzen. 

"*YOU* stay away from *ME!* I don't *EVER* want to talk to you!* I HATE YOU! I SHOULD'VE IGNORED YOU IN THE LIBRARY!*"


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"You really should have..."

And with that Kyo turned around and left Lyra, he couldn't be moved by her tears. Her hatred. Hell it was better than having her love him, it would be way better. Kyo placed his hands into his pockets and continued on walking. In his own little world something died, something that he didn't knew exist. It died and it felt like something was now gone...

Kyo began to turn the corner and once he did and he knew that she couldn't see him...

He slammed his fist into the wall before going on. Life was like that, this feeling would pass. Everything would soon become another bad memory, Kyo looked up as he felt something analyzing him. It was Lucifer, his deep dark blue eyes were staring down at him. Kyo turned around and Lucifer walked over to the boy out of the shadows...

"I am not in the mood for a lecture..."Kyo warned

Lucifer smiled as he placed his hand on the shoulder and gave it a tight squeeze, Kyo looked at him before looking forward and continued on moving. There was no looking back, the smile on Lucifer face was apparent...

Something was going to happen

----

*Kei Aosuki*

She didn't know what she was doing, the boy had ran into the alley and that is when she stabbed him in the spine. She stabbed so hard that she didn't know if it punctured his heart or hurt his spine. She just wanted to kill him. He had Koji...

He had her Koji....Her kind loving Koji was in his griming hands and not around her neck...

Kei took watched as the boy fell to the ground, the emptyness that consumed her made her grab the boy arm and place her foot on his back keeping him on the ground as she pulled so hard that his arm came ripping out of it socket...

"I just don't want you to forget about me."

His words rung in her head, forget. How could she ever forget. Why would she forget. Never! Never! She will never forget as long as he was with her. She brought the torn arm over her head and began to slam down on the boy below her

That right...

He will always with her....

"_Kei Aosuki_."

Always...Always....Always...

*ALWAYS!!!*

Soon the boy head was beaten badly in and Kei fell to her knees over the boy. The scarf dirty on the ground, he harmed her Koji. He took him away from her. He took the only thing that was keeping her happy. Kei took the knife out and began to stab the boy repeatedly,  over and over again she took the knife over her head and sent it crashing down...

"Well maybe I do care about you. The time I?ve spent with you and being able to be like this well you really are the tiny little glimmer of light??

No she was no light, as she swung the knife down and hard, she knew it. He was her light, a bright sun that had shined in her world. The world that she had locked herself in, the cage that she knew all to well.

Kei now all covered in blood brought the knife down one last time, not because she knew the boy was dead. But because the simple fact that she was getting tired...

She got up off the young boy and grabbed the scarf off the ground...

"...You are dirty..."Kei took note,not caring that she just bulged the boy behind her,"Time to get you cleaned...Koji~"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Vincent approached Akina who was feeding Hakro's wolves as they sat wagging their tails as they waited for her to put down the bowls of chop meat. "Hakro spoiled his wolves to death some times." "They are not that spoiled, if they were Hakro would finally enjoyed a bowl of icecream." Spike heard the word ice cream and he jumped on Akina. "One happy wolf, your real training will start soon." Akina was holding Spike as she puts him down. "Sounds fine to me, when my brother wakes up." "Training is training as we get to learn something new.' Hakro walked in as he was holding a bowl of ice cream. Atleast the meat kept Spike destracted as Hakro ate his ice cream.

"Keep your mind straight, I want you to focus on what is going in your min and finally take control. I be near to help you keep your focus on what you are doing. "We need a sensai and you tooken up the job to do it, you must be tougher than Re l.' "She probly has a tougher job than Vincent does at the moment. He probly wants some action than training all the time." "We switch out from time to time, you may see Re l show up or not later in your training." Hakro and his wolves continueing eating their food as Vincent noticed that Akina was not eating, He pulled out a sandwich, " you need your strenght too we share it. You are looking more pretty each day." Hakro and his wolves stop eating and became tense growling at Vincent.

"He does not mean it Hakro, maybe he was closed to Cho like me and see me something close to him." "I don't know to regret one person to die or many at once, even if you don't know and they did not cared about you." "Yes, I am closed to cho even though we have are ups and downs, now I have to find that person even though it will caused my death." "The kazekage has your back and you never know what would happen when you find that person." Everyone was in therir thoughts as they only heard the waterfall and licks of the wolves drinking from it and the munching of everyone eating.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 27, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha VS Yata*

So he escaped into the woods. When did fighting become so dull? Fine....

Soon a beeping sound came out of his pouch, he released the flame armor and took a piece of what seemed to be made of cheep metal like material. A massage was soon written on his, Martahdel's righting. His chakara manipulation was amazing. But sadly he had to go to Kumo lands there he would meet a man that would help him get strong in Taijutsu.

Ikuto lifted the corner of his mouth. unamused of the message that this joker had left him, but waht was he suppose to do? He didn't have the means to oppose him... yet.

Ikuto placed this metallic like object back in his pocket and looked at the direction that this dumb boy had escape too.

With a evil-like smirk he took an deep, deep breath and place his hand on the grass floor. And said.

"Sorry. I have to leave, but I'll leave the village with a little present."

The Azure Flames once again shrouded Ikuto's body in blue flames. He fire bending skills were going to work perfectly in this situation and cause the village training ground some major damage.

His hand soon emanated flames around the grass quickly spreading throughout the trees towards Yata's location. Of course this flames would do nothing to Ikuto cause of his flame armor, but in a location were only bark and leaves surrounded the area if people didn't put out the flames quickly the training field would become yet another forest of dead trees.

Ikuto hands soon lifted from the grass plain and he turned. The forest fire was already spreading like the will fire that it is. Ikuto soon took one step and then rushed away towards Iwa ground.

Konoha along with the forest would burn....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis*

A great flash appeared in the sky.
A small figure fell into the clear, blue ocean.
The screen fades slowly to darkness.

A boy wakes up from his bed. "A dream huh? I guess my nap took more long than I expected it to be...", he said as he looks outside his window seeing it's Night time. He looked at the transparent doorway to his room and saw two figures guarding his door. "Must they always look after me even when I'm taking a nap?!", he said in frustration looking at the royal guards called Raiko and Suiko behind the door. The boy got up from his bed and changed into his regular clothes. Raiko noticed the boy wake up, "My Prince, did you have a good slumber?". The so-called Prince opened the door and saw his guards smiling at him. "Do you really have to stand there all day, don't you get tired of looking after me?", the Prince said. "Anything to protect the future leader", proudly stated by Suiko. 
The boy looked at them and sighed, "Anyways, where's my father?" Suiko looked at him and replied, "He's off in the Wind Country for business."
"He's never home...", the boy muttered to himself.
"Prince Noct, I have to remind you that you will need to practice your speech of Graduation that you will need to announce tomorrow to the people of the Residence. I am looking forward to your speech", Suiko stated. 
Noctis sighed again and said, "I will get on that, but right now I'm going off to the training field in Fuzenkagure to practice for my upcoming missions."
"Do you need us to come with you?", asked Suiko. The boy suddenly got angry and both Suiko and Raiko knew he didn't want them around. "Understood, well I hope you progress well", Raiko stated. Noctis took off to the training field but he had to go through the Fuzen Marketplace in order to do so.

Noctis Ranen was this boy's full name, he recently graduated from the Ninja academy hoping he would gain something to become the next leader of his clan. But he has yet to unlock his clan's prized Kekkei Genkai, The Surigan.

As Noctis is passing through the crowded area in the Fuzen Marketplace he bumps into a peculiar girl and dropping the food she had on the ground. Noctis apologized as he picked up the items on the ground to give back to her...


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Night time...

She had cleaned up a long time ago and now she was wrapped in Koji scarf, it was good because the simple fact that it was a little cold outside because of the lake. Kei had sent herself shopping and she was her happy shy self again. The scarf had control of the raging monster that she had created and it was a good thing. Kei in pure bliss, wanted to create a meal for her family...

She picked up some rice, some chicken, some curry powder, and vegetables for the long road ahead..

"This should do it."she said as she placed everything in the bag and called it a day by paying for everything, thinking about desert she was absent minded and confused, something sweet or chocolate...Kyo wasn't a big fan of chocolate...

She sighed as she continued on  but then bumping into someone, everything fell out and rolled on the floor..

"I am so sorry!"Kei said as she began to pick everything up,"I didn't see you---"

Kei looked at the person with wide eyes,"There..."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 27, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

*Kumogakure *

8 Days...

It's been 8 long days since he left the village to join the Branded. So far things have gone rather smoothly and calming. Just like he planned this were perfect. Sitting on top of one of the largest cliff on Kumo he waited for Branded Master Taijutsu Trainer, he was once a resident form Kumo and had left the village for unknown reasons, but the Branded was quite interested in him and so they recruited him, though from what Ikuto has heard he didn't come peacefully.

**STOMP*   *

A huge resounding stomp that literary shook the ground was behind Ikuto. He quickly turn over his shoulder eyes widen to see a blonde haired strong man stand In front of him menacingly arms crossed with a frown that cloud be seen for miles away.



Ikuto wanted to yell frantically at this monster that was about 8 feet tall. His hand could literary grip Ikuto and make him an origami piece. But nether the less Ikuto stood with his usual expressionless features, the mans eyes dimmed at placed his large hand on his chin

"...Hmmm..."

Analyzing the boy thoroughly he features are familiar to him and his pose. He seemed rather strong for someone his age, but still a small bug he could place his large feet into.

"An Uchiha? I fought some before. Bitches that thing they can hide behind some large chakara puppet.""

"..."

He must obviously be talking about the Susano'o, but if he has that much confidence in himself does that mean that he could have beaten Uchiha's before. Maybe they were those stupid Uchiha's that constantly used their blinding techniques. The thought mad Ikuto sigh and soon his head was meet with this man's large palms.

"Come, We're Training now!"

He commanded, Ikuto didn't say anything and followed him obediently.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As I was helping this mysterious girl pick up her dropped belongings, I thought to myself, "I honestly did not see her, she came out of nowhere."

I continued picking up the things that had dropped and gave back the things I had in my hand. I was curious of who she was and where she had come from. She seemed unique from the other villagers but I couldn't put my finger on what made her different from the public.

"I am truly sorry about this, I seemed to have carelessly bumped into you." I said as I was trying to avoid looking at her. "I came from Konoha trying to get to the training field that I heard was one of the best in the area, and I was rushing to practice for my upcoming missions you see."
I cross armed and leaned back to a nearby pole after saying that and all I could think of is what I just did. I closed my eyes and bent my head down trying to act like nothing happened at all.


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She looked at the boy in front of her trying to play it cool and she just shook her head as she arranged the bag in a more comfortable position so she could carry. His hair was unique and he had something that she never saw before. Almost reminding her of Ikuto when he was an innocent bag of  cutness, but she just shook it off.

"Its nothing, please do not be so formal with me.."Kei smiled as she nodded,"Your from Konaha? We get a lot of visitors from there. Are you perhaps an Uchiha? We also get a few of those to and...Oh my.." 

Kei blushed and looked at the ground before looking back up,"I have been rambling on...Sorry."she said,"My name is Kei...Kei Aosuki, I live here in Fuzen...I am Taiyou Aosuki child, well to put it more directly I am the Kage child."

"Oh I am doing it again aren't I? I am sorry for rambling!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis heard the words "Kage Child". At that moment, he felt like a mace being dropped on his head. But then he realized she thought the Prince, the heir to the Ranen clan, was a mere Uchiha. 

Noctis looked at her with a serious expression and said, "Kage's daughter, huh? But I do want to know how you mistook me for a Uchiha?!", Noctis then changed back to his regular self realizing shes from another village, "Sorry, that came out of nowhere, but a bit of advice to you is we of the Ranen clan are very sensitive about being mistaken for the Uchiha.", As I said started to look away from her.

"Oh, I guess I should introduce myself as well", as Noctis said with a embarrassed expression on his face. "People address me as Noctis Ranen, the Prince of the Ranen clan of Konoha. But I'd rather you call me Noct."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 27, 2011)

*Ikuto and Ryoji LT*

_*Another Encounter
*_












"Why the hell are you here?"

"--"

Ryoji had left the isles and had come to follow him, he stood in front of of Ikuto, spirit from. His powers were gone though... he is just another spirit that is visible by only the people he had met in the past. 

"Answer me, why are you here?"

Ryoji frowned, Ikuto eyes rolled in annoyed and started to walk away pat Ryoji. He placed his hand on his shoulder and stopped him from his course. Ikuto shrug his hand of and continued, but Ryoji once again grabbed him and pulled him towards the mountain forcefully pushing him into the wall, his frown turned serious and his eyes had that cold murderous stare.

"You're luck I can't kill you right now..."

"Fuck off Ryoji"

Ikuto had slapped his hand away and kick him on his chest. Pushing him away, Ryoji was thrown back a bit and he once again stared into the eyes of this young Uchiha that stood amongst all this trees. Ikuto had a annoyed look clearly crossed his features and Ryoji one again walked towards him. Ikuto rushed towards Ryoji and pounded him on the stomach. It was like hitting stone, so hard it actually caused pain to land this hit! He was a spirit how could this still be happening!? But Ikuto managed to slight make Ryoji step back in pain.

"Typical Uchiha... you--"

Ikuto had met his fist once again this time towards Ryoji's face. If he dares to say anything else he would take this change he's weak and kill him again!

"What was that Ryoji?"

Said Ikuto, hand trembling in anger as he walked towards him, with a vein clearly visible on his forehead. He continued to walk slowly towards him.

"So RYOJI!? Are you gonna continue!?"


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Reflection

_She couldn't watch. It was too much to bear.

As he walked off, shoving his hands in his pockets and building a wall that Lyra could never cross, she simply turned away and slowly dragged her feet. That was it. Not much quantity to it but tons of quality. As soppy as it sounded, she felt like her heart had been torn out and stomped on.

Guess that makes her heartless now. No need to put up a nice act if nobody wants to hear it.

But then there was another thing that just reached her mind--- Koji's dead? Was he really? She never thought of him as the kind to let himself be killed, always fighting to the end. Right now, it was all too much to take in.

She'd lost the respect of her friends.
The respect of her now ex-boyfriend.
And had now lost the cause of it all. She'd rescued Koji so he could live, almost sacrificing everything for him but then he ended up dying in the end. 

Was irony playing games with her? She didn't like it one bit. Right now, her life felt like hell, and she wasn't exaggerating. These days people complain of their life being over when they lose a fight or fail the first chunin exams. Lyra felt like she had nobody now, with nobody to talk to. Kyo could always go and chat to Kei or his mother but-

She didn't even have a mother. She didn't even have a mother who could hug her and tell her boys were all bastards and that it'll be okay. She didn't have a close female friend who could help her 'get back out there' or even a pet that she could snuggle when feeling down. Lyra didn't even have her own village backing her ... was it all worth it in the end? 

Even if she wanted to rebuild things, where would she start? Apologising to Kei but ... who would forgive anyone for playing with their brother's heart and then almost killing him? Kyo doesn't want anything to do with her, and Lady Taiyou probably dislikes her too. 

But she wasn't that bad of a person! Why couldn't anyone see that!? All she was trying to do was help a friend but then Kei had to go and twist things and make her angry! Lyra knew though that she couldn't blame the girl, and she only had herself to blame. Afterall, that was the first step to making ammends.

Then again, she wasn't in the mood for that right now. She just wanted to hit something! Anything! Let out all that anger and fustration that had been building up to bursting point! 

*SMACK!*

A chunin just walking past her was on the receiving end of her fury. She punched him in the face, knocking him back into a wall before letting out a growl and storming off. The boy was dumbfounded at why he had been hit, but just let her walk on. The flowers seemed to be dying as she walked past, showing the bad vibe she was giving off.

Perhaps it was better when everyone avoided her like a virus, then she couldn't hurt anyone ...


*Una Ell'kra/Clarissa Giotuschi/Branded Members/???
*_The Branded

_Soon, the two found themselves walking through a long, winding corridor. It was mostly metallic, with modern lights all across along with a light up floor.
"Wow ... this place is quite something, isn't it?" Una gasped in awe as she followed closely behind Clarissa. The woman walked with elegance, swaying her hips almost naturally as she clutched on to the steel briefcase.
"Of course. On the outside, it's simply a shack with an elderly woman living there. That's the genjutsu. It's Gikiyo Castle rebuilt with a special underground lab underneath where we carry out most of the ... 'experiments'," she explained as they turned a corner, with the corridor beginning to light up almost instantly.

"Don't you ever worry about being found out?"
"We have taken control of three of the great villages, destroyed one and are in control of a dozen minor villages. We are stronger than any shinobi force out there," Clarissa spoke with pride as her heels echoed through the dense walls. She was confident considering she wasn't even the leader of the Branded.

"What about Konoha? Or Fuzen? We haven't attacked them yet, and I'd love to have a crack at Konoha~!"
"Enough whining," she scolded, shutting up the Vice-Commander. "We will move out when we move out!"
Una simply sighed as Clarissa walked up to the steel semi-circle doors in front of them. She opened up a floating screen, before punching a few buttons in. 

"Access Granted," the robotic female announced as the doors open, letting the two through. They were greeted by a large hall with a long table in the center that could easily seat around 30. It was half-full, with mostly commanders and vice-commanders present, as well as a few others Una didn't recognise.

"*It seems a few such as Jackson couldn't make it ... hmph,*" a voice echoed through the building, clearly altered. Una sat down next to Clarissa, where they were greeted with a few grunts.

"Leader, I have administered the serum into Lyra Murasaki. The effects should-"
"*I know Clarissa. Do you think I just sit here all day?*"
"Of course not, Leader."
"Hey, I heard there's a new kid. A Uchiha ...? Jackson recruited him," Una spoke up, catching the attention of everyone present. The voice over the speaker seemed to take a breath before speaking.

"*Yes, Ikuto Uchiha. Charles is training him ... hopefully he can live up to our expectations. If he can't, then we'll get rid of him. Clarissa, you know what to do in that case,*" he spoke firmly, with Clarissa slowly nodding. "*For now, we keep Kumogakure occupied in case any of them try a few kamikaze missions, the fools. Kirigakure is destroyed, and Iwagakure is a wasteland.*"

"B-But sir! We should all head out to Kono-" Before the brave vice-commander could carry on speaking, he began to choke up blood before collapsing on the ground.

"*My orders are absolute. Don't even bother questioning them, any of you. Any more questions?*"

Everyone stood silent, knowing if they tried to question him they would meet the same fight. Una couldn't help but feel nervous, while even Clarissa seemed to look slightly scared. 

"*Good. You are all dismissed.*" The tannoy deactivated, with the voice now gone. Clarissa let out a sigh of relief before picking up her suitcase and beginning to walk towards a steel door that led to their leader's area. 

"I'll be back soon Una. Keep me updated~" she purred before shuffling through the doors, which slammed shut behind her. Two Branded members picked up the deceased vice-commander, carrying him off to the morgue. Una watched it all, still shocked at how strict everything was.

She couldn't help but wonder what she was getting herself into.


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She cringed at his yelling but then smiled warmly as he reverted back to his old self, her had heard as Konaha as a culture breeding ground but she never thought so many clans had made their home there now that it looks like who done it and why. But she just nodded her head before giving him an apple for his troubles and so he could forgive her.

"Noct? Is that right?"she laughed a bit,"This is my first time meeting a prince, it is slightly interesting."

Kei looked over his shoulders,"But where are your guards and followers, I thought Princes have that."she said,"Or are you trying to run away from it all?"

Kei giggled again,"So Prince~"she teased,"How is life?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I was puzzled that she offered me an apple. I really didn't want to take it since it was my carelessness I bumped into her but not only that I yelled out her without any fault. But I was amazed that I coincidentally bumped into the Kage's daughter out of all people. It could have been anyone else but it was her. I took the apple and put it in my pocket as I blushed at her giggling and tried to pay no heed towards her.


"I've dismissed my guards because I don't have any reason to need them during my training.", Noctis boldly stated, "Being a prince isn't something that special. I've had my hardships before because of it but it will all pay off soon."

"Speaking of training, I have to leave soon or there would of been no point to coming here.", as he said disappointed, "I do want to talk with you more, sadly I can't."


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled at his blush and then just shook it off as she again moved the bag so it can be on a more comfortable place. Kei didn't understand the boy in front of her, maybe because she was raised differently her view of guards were Ryoji and Shin, and most of her times her mother. That fought off anything that got in the way of her life or threatened her existences. 

Other than that her childhood was normal, she wasn't treated special like the people of the town treated her, but at home she was nothing more than Kei Aosuki. Taiyou Aosuki one and only daughter, that how things were and that how things were like...

"Well then my prince..."she did a small curtesy,"Practice hard~ A good person like you should always be strong and be in the dreams of all the young women that past you hehe~"

Kei straighten up again and slowly walked off humming her favorite tune~


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As she was walking off, I had a weird expression on my face with my mouth wide open. "Did she really say that?", as I thought. I sighed and walked towards the path to the training field. 

As I was walking, "She did take up a lot of my time, but its not like I didn't like it." I was then reminded of my father's rare sayings to me, "One day, a girl will randomly appear before you and if she acts kindly and caring towards you, you might find yourself a wife sooner than you think."

I then quickly let go of the thought and try to forget about bumping into Kei, the person who was kind enough to give me this apple and accept me as some sort of friend. I took the apple out of my pocket and looked at it. It was bright red and beautiful like no other apple should look like. 

"Who knows Kei, one day I might be giving an apple to you", as I thought looking at the Night sky and continuing to walk off in the distance and towards the training field...


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

After returning from the Angels and talking long and hard about Lyra, Lucifer had let up. Maybe it was because all the excessive talking and bickering the two had. What was right and what was wrong. What was expected of an angel and what was clearly not expected. It was still that Kyo had brought up a point that Lyra hadn't been hand picked and that she is a female, sexist joke aside, that when put up on a positioned to kill her lover or kill herself. She would probably do just that...

And even though the whole damn day he wanted to forget about her, she ran though his mind like a child hyped up on coffee and pop rock candies. It went though every inch and racked his brains with the greatest amount of glee, until Kyo was foaming at the mouth mad at himself for during anything that stupid...

Now he was caught at a crossroad, shall he rush to her and beg for her hand back, or should he be s damn well stubborn as her and try to move on with his life...

Probably the second one, he thought as he sat on the Academy stairs, night has fallen and the thought of going home was far from the concern of the young Aosuki. Kyo fingered his hair back as if to wipe back all the thoughts and utters worry of his mind...

"You know...We are still twins right.."a warm and caring voice asked making him look back down at the world and stare right in the face of his sister who was smiling..

Smiling...Not one onuce of tears in her eyes like he expected her to have. But the scarf had made it home in her around her neck and was slightly big for her almost barely touching her butt. He looked back up at his sister who had taken a seat right next to him and gazed upon the star lite sky..

"Are you surprise?"Kei asked as she stared up into the sky at the brightly covered stars,"That I am not boo hoo crying in the fetal position."

She laughed at her own inside joke but then when she looked at Kyo who was probably thinking something along that line, the joke turned from funny to a down right insult causing the girl to slap the boy upside his head and him groaning and rubbing the back of his head because of the out come.

But then the boy smiled at how light hearted his sister became, the sister he knew, not the raging crazy chick that turned on the slightest word and tried to kill people, no not her. He didn't sense her, he sensed his sweet loving sister back and that is what he wanted..

"How come?"Kyo asked, wondering on why his sister was mentally stable like this

Kei touched her scarf,"Because he isn't dead..."

Maybe he spoke to bloody soon about that mentally stable part, this caused Kei to laugh

"Not like that..."Kei said,"Like as long as the scarf is around my neck and my heart beats...He will live in the deepest part of my heart not to moved or disturbed because I love him."

Kei smiled,"And that will always be truth.."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

"Your uncle was blind like me, could he do anything about it?" "I only heard of having echo vision, like a bat, something to do with supersonic waves of a person hearing. You could see when a sound came from it." "Sounds like some scientists needs some high valued herbs to do that or make it go wrong in that direction." "You should not expirment on yourself, you may die from it." Hakro was petting his wolves as Spike and Domino was getting used to him. "It is worth a shot to gain back something, but it does not matter if I ever see. I know who I am, we all need inprovements." "I already change from what I was, but it still need some inprovements to be the best." "I think Kiri already hates your guts for leaving at a time when they needed you."

"I guessed you want to find the rest of the people that is still alive." "Not really, I am lone wolf working my way out of debt." "I don't think so Vincent. Youdpn't know where you belong and Cho messed that up in your head as you left Kiri. You did not turn your back, Cho showed another way of living as from the harsh ways of Kiri." "He turn the tables on me, when I snuck in Suna, I sa something that day that I could not see before, but I still arried the harshness where I come from. I don't want to talk about it even more, let's get going back to our rooms. Your rooms been moed for both of you can shared one room if you wish or not." He walks off leaving Hakro, Hakro's wolves and Akina there next to the water fall. Akina and Hakro layed down with the wolves to get some more rest.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As she went back outside Hotaru hugged Thalia. She felt like collapsing in that moment, but she knew that it was good that she at least had someone who cared at this moment, if she didn't she wouldn't know what to do. However she didn't put her arms around Hotaru, afraid that she may freeze him upon touch.

"Thank you Hotaru---I needed that."

She then pushed away as she said:

"Also yeah---it's all ready---I'm ready. I would have gotten a photograph or something of him, but with such short notice we don't have one, so I guess we'll have to do without."

She then touched the ground under Koji, freezing it. After freezing it she broke the iced part off, making a ice bed for Koji. Hotaru grabbed the other end and they pulled it into the house and down into Koji's room. They laid the ice bed on the ice roses, which started to melt, just leaving him on the flowers. They stood side by side, and she closed her eyes. She wanted to say some words, but most of them were mainly embarrassing, so after allowing Hotaru to say some, she'd go out and do it herself.

(OOC: Paper, this is when Hotaru says his last words/goodbyes to Koji)

After Hotaru was finished she approached his body, saying.

"Koji---I can honestly say the times that we've shared with each other are great. I wouldn't trade them for the world. I know you didn't like things when they were to detailed or complicated, so I'll just leave it at---Koji, you were a great teammate and nothing can ever replace you. In this team, and my heart."

She fought back her tears as she crouched down towards Koji, and then brushed his face. She continued to say, explaining to Hotaru what she was doing:

"I'm freezing his body, so he won't rot. He always said he'd never die, and in a sense, he'd be frozen in time, which would be a sense of immortality. He'll continue to look the same, and stay the same for now and forever. Although I'm putting more chakra into this, and due to the temperature in this room, it should wear off in a few years, I'll have to reapply it every few years if I want to keep this up. You know, I'll stay alive forever, so I can keep this up forever."

After his body had a layer of ice around it she stood up and faced Hotaru, with a fake smile on her face, saying. 

"Well now---what should we do?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

A female figure approached in the scene.
She reached her hand out to me as she said, Noctis my-. Darkness immediately engulfed her. Darkness started to spread all over me...
As my last breath for air goes, the screen fades away...

I woke up and noticed Suiko and Raiko by the door. I thought to myself, "They really need to take a break, I don't want to be a burden to them." 

I got up and changed into my black vest and pants with a undershirt to go along with it. Suddenly I heard a voice, it didn't come from the two people standing outside but from another source.

Another figure appeared by the doorway speaking with Suiko and Raiko, I couldn't hear much since it was just rumbling from were I was. 

One of the guards knocked on then my door, and I signaled them they could come in. The third figure I saw was one of the royal servants who looked very exhausted for some reason.

"My prince, you have received an urgent mission from the Hokage herself. She sent it by a messenger bird.", as Raiko showed the opened scroll to me. I took it and looked at it.

A moment later after reading through the scroll, I suddenly thought of this as a joke but that was false after I looked at the Hokage's seal. "A B-rank mission?! My first mission as a genin is a B-rank mission?!", I stated as if I was choking on fish bones. 

"Your father will be very proud, this is a sign that you are truely fit to become the next leader of this clan. The Hokage made her choice very wisely and set you as one of the people attending this bold mission.", the Servant popped in and said.

I was confused by what the servant said about another person being in the mission, and looked at the scroll again, "Kei Aosuki......?!?!", I then remembered that was the exact same name of the girl I accidently bumped in the night I was visiting the training grounds in Fuzenkagure. I was doubting it was her because she was from a different village not too far from Konoha. 

The servant continued, "The other person that will be joining you is the daughter of the Kage of Fuzenkagure." 

At that point, I thought fate really brought us together that night. There must be some kind of reason shes with me in this mission. Nonetheless, this was an opportunity for me to show that I can become the next leader as the Prince of the Ranen Clan.

"I'll make preparations to leave", I told the Ranens in the room. They nodded and left my room for me to get ready. I took my ninja tools and all the knowledge I learned from Ninja Academy, "I know there must be a reason I was chosen for this mission, and I will make sure I properly succeed.", I proudly thought thinking of the people I can protect when I become the next leader.

I went outside and saw alot of Ranens forming a pathway towards the exit outside the residence. "Word got out fast?", I surprisingly saw. One of the elders slowly came towards me, "Noctis, make this clan proud of who they are, show them you are made of what can be the next 'King'", as he put his hand on my shoulder. I nodded and took my leave. Everyone around me was smiling and nodding seeing that I was really was going to become the next leader. Then Raiko and Suiko was waiting outside, "You will need people to escort you to your destination before you go on the island won't you?", I sighed then nodded as we took our leave.

The beach outside of Konoha looked beautiful, "If I only could enjoy my moments here as a normal person", I looked out into the clear blue ocean. Raiko and Suiko pointed towards the person I was partnered up with in this mission... Kei Aosuki. The same blue haired girl with the strange get up from the night when I went to Fuzenkagure.

She was actually there, I cleared my doubts and headed towards her as my guards followed behind me....


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

"Come on, lets go home."

Kyo pat his sister on the head in a loving manner, or as loving as patting a child on the head can get. Before getting up and moving from their old academy stairs where they use to play and show their mother their mothers the grade reports they get. Kei jumped up and dusted off the dirt and Kyo took the bag of grocerys as they walked home. 

The night sky lighting up their way with millions of tiny little stars that seemed to be only like the size of bugs but in retrospect probably bigger than them...

Opening up the door, the night died down. Kei made dinner and Kyo waited, their mother never really got the chance to eat with them or make a home cook meal, but Kei became better and better at it as time passed. She became the family cook or it was the simple fact that Kyo would start to eat anything that looked slightly eatable.

Then the night finally ended with them going to bed, the letting go of Lyra for Kyo and the death of a random little boy for Kei....

It wasn't until the knock on the door woke them up, Kei grumbly looked at the time it saw that it was early morning, like real early, the time when the sun didn't even want to get up...

"Kei darling.."she heard her mother whispered as she peeked though the door,"Are you up?"

Kei nodded more or less,"Yes...What is up?"

Taiyou looked both ways before sneaking in and closing the door behind her, she gave her daughter a scroll before kissing her head.

"We are behind man power, Konaha and Fuzen...Can you take this mission?"Taiyou asked, Kei didn't even look at the scroll but just simply nodded

"Thanks, you leave this morning so you can meet with your team."Taiyou said before getting up again and leaving the girls room..

Kei leaned over and turned on the lights looking at what the scroll had



> Mission: Nyan Cat
> Rank: B
> Reward: 960,000 ryo (20+4p)
> Location: Koko Village, Eclectic Island
> Description: Help us, please help us! If their is a God any where you will help us. Listen we live on Eclectic Island, a small Island off the coast. See we did this secret cermony where we thought if we performed it our crops will grow! But instead we accidently summoned an evil cat from hell! It destroys all! It kills women and children with no mercy, and the song...The song drives men insane! I fear it might destroy our village if this keeps up! Please please save of from Nyan Cat before it rips us apart!!!



"Nyan Cat??"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Looking over the scroll for the mission, Kuzu simply shook her head. "Damn it. I'm stuck doing a mission with random people. How wonderful is that. Plus its a B rank. Fuuuuuuuuuccccckkkk...I'm going to really need to work my ass off." Dragging her feet in the grass as she kept heading in the same direction, she could hear the waves in the distance.


"I understand how my dad felt when he was a genin now, being tasked with some unbelievable mission...at the last second too." Groaning as she treaded up the hill, she looked out on the golden sand where the waves crawled over. She then saw another ninja being followed by two guards, walking towards another person. "Wow...someone's insecure about their own well being..." Letting out a slow sigh she slid down the hill, which steadily morphed into a sand dune as she went further down. _'Please let these people be at least sane. I really don't want to die out on some god forsaken island.'_


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

It wasn't long before she was up and out of the house, running towards Konaha at the speed of light, this was simply because she used Copy Cat on her mother and took her speed. She almost reached Konaha in record time, she began to walk on the outskirts as she was met with a beautiful beach and the nice crisp clear ocean.

The seagulls flapped their wings as they flew away from her...

So beautiful, she thought as she let the warm ocean air hit her face. She should have brought a swim suit, but the thing is she couldn't swim to save her life. She had always missed out on important learning of her life, like swimming and riding bicycles, hell where was she at that point of her life? In a ditch some where?

She smiled at her own little joke before she looked up and saw Noctis in the distances

"Noctis!!"she called out before running up to him and grabbing his arm, she was glad that she got to see him again

"Yosy~"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis*

The fact that Kei grabbed my arm so suddenly made me react in an unusual way. This was definitely the same girl I met on that night as I sighed...

"Prince Noct, you seem to be tied up at the moment", as Raiko giggled looking at the daughter of the Kage grab my arm. "She might be a potential wife some day, my Prince", as Suiko added on. I potentially blushed and felt anger towards my guards at the same time, "You know shouldn't you guys be going back home now that I'm at the destination point?", I said with my other arm scratching my head.

"Kei, I feel a bit restrained at the moment, mind letting go of my arm?", I said with an added sigh, "We don't really know each other well enough for you to run at me and grab me. For all I know you could be someone who secretly wants to assassinate me", I stated with a fake laugh.

Both Raiko and Suiko looked at me and couldn't help but laugh at what I said.


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

He was such a stuck up, the thought of him living a normal life was so far out the window. This made Kei giggle a bit as she looked at him as he gave her a stern look that an older parent would when he or she had done something wrong. Kei straighten up and then just smiled as she adjusted the scarf on her neck..

"Don't worry you are far from my to kill list."Kei said as she let go of his arm,"Life is too important and delicate? You seem nice and don't I seem nice?"she asked as she got up in his face

"You like me don't you? If you didn't you would probably snatched your arm away when I grabbed it?"she just smiled and then turned away,"I want to make a lot of friends before I die!"

An old man that came from the docks smiled at the young girl,"Ah hello, you must be the ones I be sendin' to the island?" he asked,"Well I hope you got all ye stuff prepared and when ye ready we board ship."

Kei shook a bit as she thought about being in deep water, but then shook it off. She doesn't have to worry, she was a ninja...

A ninja that couldn't swim...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Slowly walking up to the group of...ninja. She eyeballed the two couples. "I'll just go ahead and get on the boat. You two couples say your goodbyes..or whatever ya'll do." Sulking towards the dock, she could feel a wooden plank buried in the sand. Until, her sandals were clacking against the dock's hard wood.


Getting to the edge of the ship, she jumped onto a cylindrical stump that had a rope tied from the ships hull to it. Then onto the ship itself and looked towards the Captain. "Hey Cap. How long is the voyage there going to be?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The word's "like" and "me" made me feel uncomfortable the most. True emotions I never got to feel in my life. Growing up without a mother and with a father who's almost never at home was a pain in my life. But the emotion "loving" someone wasn't really what I had in mind. Only loving to protect my clan in the future made more sense.
The only response or what I could think of being a response I gave to her observation was just by blushing and looking away. Not really a smart decision was it. But her decision to make as many friends as she can before she dies interested me more about her. 

As the old man walked away, Both Raiko and Suiko were off back to the village and told me to never forget my goal, and that was to Follow the Right path. I nodded at them as they left.

The unusual thing I just felt right now was Kei trembling, she was looking at the water too. "Is something bothering you? If it's the B-rank mission, Im sure we will turn out fine." I said as I tried to cheer her up.

Then I saw someone else get on the boat in front of us, It was a peculiar girl, Anyways I had to focus on preparing for what's to come.


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

she shook it off as Noctis was worried about her and a strange out of this world girl came up and began to laugh at them being a couple, which Kei did not need. She walked on the boat and held tightly as the small boat rocked and waved by the changing of weights. Kei ended up sitting down on the ground. She held the scarf tightly and nuzzled herself in it as the fear of the boat toppling over and causing her to drown crept up in her mind like a caterpillar in the spring time.

Kei looked up as the sailor got in the middle of the boat and began to explain things with his huge husky voice and the deadly fish smell of his upper biscepts made Kei want to almost crawl off. But she sat and she stayed, she was the Kage child of course, just because the smell of rotten fish and the thought of this weak boat toppling over and killing her...She had to prove her worth..

"Well before we set off, the trip is going to at least take a couple of minutes and then we will hit the island and a couple of miles from the coast is Koko village." he explained, "They are extremely old village, they love their customs and their way of life out dated or not. So that why most people don't even deal with them..."

Kei looked up at the man,"And Nyan Cat?"

The sailor sighed and shook his head,"Don't know, only thing I know just saying the name just get them worked up...So it gotta be serious." he said, "Either someone posing or their is really a pop tart cat shitting out rainbows and killing people."

Kei hugged her knees,"That is all I needed to know thank you."Kei said as the sailor looked at her for a moment and turned around and began to set sail


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As the Sailor explained the ridiculous situation to me and Kei, I began to wonder what the mission was really about? I had never read the mission details since the Hokage just told me to head to the parlor outside of Konoha. Nyan Cat? 'Shitting' out Rainbows to kill people? This couldn't clearly process in my head because of how unrealistic that sounds. 

"Hey Kei, what are the mission specs? I never had the chance to read about it since I was only told this would be a B rank mission and where to head to meet up. I first assumed that I would have got told what the whole thing was about. Anyways would you care to explain it to me?", I looked at her with a puzzled look on my face. 

But the other girl, she gave out a different aura that was sitting on the other side of the boat. Where did she come from? Why is she going to such a dangerous village? She didn't look like she'd belong there but it didn't concern me.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 27, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission*

"My parasites!" Sakurai's insect clones crashed against the stranger. "Ahh!" The ninja jumped back and pulled his hands inward towards himself. Parasites emerged from their hidden realm of visible light. "Yao will never be taken by some weakling!" The parasites crawled upon his skin and wiped away all the kikichu insects from his skin as they covered his body with their tentacles.

"I shall become something so strong you will cower in fear!" The parasites began to merge together into one being bringing each other into themselves. *"Worm, have you finished morphing?"* With a high squeal Worm hatched from its egg and pulled out its wings to begin drying. *"Your first job will be to take Hotsuki and fly to a safe zone. Spore, you and me shall fight his new transformation."* Spore rolled and Sakurai jumped onto him and spore spread out his legs and Sakurai stood on him facing his new empowered foe. As Sakurai held his hand up signaling his kikichu insects that were clones come back to their master. 

In a multitude of voices from the being forming in front of him spoke. "I am now on a totally different league."

*Kuzunoha*

Letting out a small sigh, she looked out to the island that wasn't too far away. "A couple of minutes huh..." leaning against the ships hull, she waited for the captain to start up the boat and their mission. Until she noticed someone in the corner of her eye. The boy from before.


Kuzu simply looked over at the boy staring at her. "What do you..want?" _'This mission is idiotic. Rainbows shooting out of some cats ass that kills people. This shouldn't even be a B rank mission. Monsters needing to be taken care of, that are killing multiple people should be at least an A rank...we really are short handed in the Leaf village.'_ Ignoring the other ninjas gaze she figured she should practice what she had learned a week before. Standing up, she started practicing some odd forms..well odd for a ninja to do.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

The rocking of the boat was doing nothing good for her, maybe it would rock so hard that she would turn around and throw up. God she hated the sea, but at the same time she loved it. She just wished her fear wasn't getting the best of her, she held on to her knees as she slowly wished the ride was over.  Kei then looked up to see Noctis right beside her, she smiled warmly before hearing the smart girl over yonder say something...

"Oh shush you."Kei said as the boat went over a wave of water causing Kei to quickly take back that comment as a sign of God. 

She looked over to Noctis,"Well the thing is, they only want our help getting rid of the thing, nothing more nothing less. They said they will pay us up front for getting rid of the summoning they brought fourth."Kei giggled,"But it kinda funny hearing the stories of it."












Kei looked up at Noctis and the girl, then the sailor that seemed to be struck in fear. Kei quickly got up and looked up to see sparkles flying down on her,

"So pretty..."Kei said but soon a huge ball of rainbow and sunshine came crashing into the water beside the boat! Causing the boat to almost tilt to the side, Kei screamed as a bunch of water crashed on the boat

"Hang on kiddies!!!" the sailor yelled before manuvering the boat so it was okay again

Kei looked up at the sky to see a huge...

Pop Tart Cat?

​

"Nyan!!"It cried before running off back to the island, rainbows following it and leaving a sweet scent of strawberries and other sweets


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I looked up and saw the ridiculous creature known as the Nyan cat. I couldn't believe what I saw, even more unrealistic things I thought were going to happen on the island we are heading to. As a genin on a B-rank mission whose purpose is to slay a cat that seems unrealistic, I was beginning to think the Hokage sent me here as a joke, and insult to the Ranens but that wouldn't make sense since Kei, the daughter of the Fuzen Kage, was also sent here.

I looked at Kei and saw her trembling periodically, "Could she be sea sick?", I thought.

I put my hand on her shoulder, "You know, its ok to be afraid of things. But as long as your with someone else, you know someone will look after you even in the time your fears take the best of you." 

I had a serious expression on my face as we near the island every second. "Well its time I prove my worth to what it is to be a Ranen", I thought.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Akina was woke up by Hakro's wolves for some reason as they heard someone coming at them. Hakro metal claws shot out of the metal knuckle brass on his hands and Akina unsheathed one of her swords. "You guys are jumping today or something" Vincent said. "You could say something like that, what's up?" "I have a mission for you guys to go on before we start training again." "Atleast you given us something to do, we could go back to Fuzen as well to do this mission or in the country of the wind." "It been awhile since I saw Cheza anyway, it be good to check in with her soon and see what is going on." Vincent throw them the scroll that contains the mission. Hakro read it knowing Vincent still did not know how to right in brail.



> Mission: Devil Claw
> Client: Red
> Rank: C
> Reward: (10+4p) 250,000 ryo
> Description: There is a bird that in my village called Devil Claw, it a huge bird, with big wings and lives on the top of the highest mountain. Catch this bird for us so we may domesticate



"Sounds like your type of mission Hakro, you can do more than just wolves." "To some people it still sonds savage how I use animals in my fighting style." Akina and Hakro checked their supplies and they were good to go as some of Hakro's wolves open their eyes included Spike, they fell back to sleep as they lost intrest in Vincent. Spike, Scar and Domino yawn as they got to their feet as they heard about the mission. Hakro could tell they were ready to go as they left Horrorville to steped back on the streets of Suna. The morning sun was shimmering on Suna as well as their day begin to start off for therir mission. Akina and Hakro Summon their Pegusas and Hakro and his wolf summiong to help out as well. Pegusas neighs as the brown female wolf growled. Hakro got on the brown Summiong as his other wolves persuit to follow him as Akina got on Pegusas to fly in the skies.

Hakro growled back to his wolf summiong to tell her what is going on and where they are going. "Pegusas we are gong to the highest moutain in the wind country. "Are we still in contact with Hakro, I still don't consinder him as a friend. But we get the job done." Hakro and his wolf took the desery he, they were used to it anyway and wanted to get passed this to cool down anyway, they were thinking Akina and that winged creatured of hers took on the dry air of the desert. Hakro looked up to see his Sister was closed to him in speed by their summiong as they catch up to each other withease. They continue at this place intill the sun was setting as Hakro, his wolves and Pegusas enjoyed the beauty from it. Akina could tell everyone was amazed about the scenery at the moment.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Suddenly she saw the rainbow poptart cat attack at the ship, which rocked and almost flipped over. Grabbing the edge of the boat, she manege to mutter to herself as the thing flew away. "Geez!! What the hell is that thing?..I didn't know the mission was going to be this ridiculous." Looking at the rainbow cat fly off towards the island she turned back towards the Captain.


"Is that the thing we're suppose to get rid of? How in the hell did that thing ever come about!?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She was soaking wet when they finally hit the island, the sweet scent of strawberries and candies disappered and Kei was left with the fear of poptarts and rainbows, she turned to the girl who had asked the question that was on her  mind, where was the hell this thing came from. 

"Yeah...I have to ask.."Kei asked as she jumped off the boat,"Where the hell that thing came from."

The Captain brushed his head as he tried to get off the boat and looked up the damage that was surpisingly wasn't there. He then turned to the young ones that were looking at him with wide eyed curosity.

"Well as far as I know or as I heard from the locals here." The Captain began, "Was that the elders of Koko village did some type of jutsus that was suppose to be earth bound, used a cat as a scaficing and angered the Nyan cat.."

Kei looked at the girl beside her in disbelief and then turned back to the Captain that was just laughing.

"Really now?"Kei asked,"I might be a girl, but I am not stupid..."

"I am not playing for you for fool miss, Nyan cat came from hell to get revenge from the people that used cats for sacrifice for their crops. They made a mistakes in their hand signs or something and accidently summoned Nyan Cat from hell." The Captain said before pointing to the rode ahead

"Go that dirt road and keep headin straight, you will hit Koko village in no time." he said before hopping on back on the boat, "They said they will pay you each up front and then summon the cat again, if things get to hot I'll be here to take you back home."

Kei nodded,"Thanks..."Kei put her hand on her hips,Well...Are you guys psyched?"she asked


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I jumped off the boat that was almost flipped over onto land. My black pants were wet but that didn't phase me as much as it did to Kei. 

That creature known as the Nyan Cat randomly surprised us from behind. From the captain's explanation I started to understand that as much as this "thing" was thought to be a joke, it was endangering the island as Kei said and it was our job as Shinobi to solve it. 

But I was confused by what Kei meant by "us guys". Was she also talking about the other girl on the boat? She didn't seem like a ninja but I was curious.

"Kei, what do you mean by 'us' guys?", I asked with curiosity as I shook the wet dirt off my pants.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Following suit, she jumped off the boat as well, landing next to the others. "Psyched...thats one word you could use." Leaning to one side, she wrapped her hair up a little and squeezed it, letting numerous drops of water splatter onto the dock. "We have to beat and maybe seal back a friggin' cat that shoots rainbows out of its ass to fly and kill people...You could say I'm slightly psyched. But I would describe my feeling as.." Shaking her hair out, she then looked at the island a little more.

"Hmm. Maybe a little overwhelmed with the task we were given." Kuzu slowly started to make her way to the dirt road as she reached into her ninja pouch to re-check her provisions. "To get the formalities out of the way. I just wanna say my name is Kuzunoha. So who are you two?" turning on her heel, she faced her teammates for the mission.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled at the girl but the dropplets of water was getting on her nerves as she rung out her skirt and blouse. Yet she was still not dry, maybe walking and talking would get them though the tough times of this mission because it was really itching under her skin. Why was she here any way? Oh yes, because her mother needed extra hands with work and it didn't matter who took it she would have been happy.

Kei was zoned out for a minute in her own little world before getting knocked back in by Kuzonoha, what a strange name but interesting none the less.

"My name is Kei Aosuki."she said as she smiled and straighten out her scarf,"Nice to meet you Kuzonoha, where are you from? I am from Fuzenkagure."

Kei then looked up at the sky,"Well...If we can't do it, we can always turn back around?"Kei said,"You don't learn just by winning, but also failing. This is my first B ranked as well..."

Kei turned around and then began to follow the dirt road,"I am going to go ahead."she said before walking off to the dirt road that was suppose to lead to KoKo village. 

The forest was filled with all types of greenery and flowers that Kei never seen before. The thick humid forest provided her utter annoyance. But more imporantly there were lots of cats here and fruit trees, she looked around and their was a cat staring straight back at her with wide eyes and interest in the group.

The cats waved their tails back in fourth....

_"Turn back around..."_

A voice said,_"Turn back around...."_

Kei looked around and instantly pulled out a kunai ready to fight

_"I am not here to fight..."_it said it voiced echoing,_"I came to forwarnnnn"_

Kei took a minute and then turned around to see a long twitching white tail from behind a rock, 

_"Nyan Cat gave you a warning...Tuuurrrnnn back.."_the voice said more or less coming from the rock, Kei began to walk towards the rock with her kunai in front of her

She couched down and soon a long body jumped up and surpised making her stumble back...

"For I..Long Cat...Has Percived this.."the slender long cat said from behind the rock



"You gotta be shittin me..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Kei left to head on ahead to the village, I leant back against a tree with my arms crossed to rest. I sighed to the fact Im left alone with a random girl I don't know about named Kuzunoha who was actually my other partner for this mission and not some random person coming here to her death. 

"Well I supposed I should give you my name, its Noctis Ranen, the Prince of the Ranen clan.", I said to the upbeat girl in front of me, "We should rest up a bit before heading on to KoKo Village. Don't really know why Kei went ahead first but hopefully she heads there safely." 

I took out my Kunai and planted it on the ground then wrapped it with a long piece of red cloth. "Hey Captain, you think you can manage to see this once you come back to the island to pick us up?", I asked. 

"Sure, but the boat is badly beat up from that damage that cursed Cat gave us. I will hafta take it back to the parlor to repair it so you guys will probably have to wait another two days if you want to go back to the beach.", as the Captain said. 

I nodded and he took his leave in his badly shaped boat. 

"So Kuzunoha, do you think we can be able to seal this ridiculous creature?", I asked in a serious expression while I was still leaning back at the tree cross armed, "We will need to have some sort of plan before confronting it or we will be shortening our lives."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Do you want me to land?" "No, we need to continue before we get to the town before the tallest moutain and also comes up with a plan over night." They kept travleing intill they got to the village, Hakro noticed how high the moutain was to him they were in the right spot. Pegusas noticed that they were stoping for tonight and he landed next to Hakro and his wolves. "I guess we have to wait till morning, but for tonight we can meet our client and get some more rest ." "Yes, right now, we have a day mission when the birds come out. I think he is a day bird when the sun and make everything seem like hell." Hakro kept looking at the small village and wonder how they advoided the weather or other weird happings.

Akina coked her head down the street as she tried to heard anyone, "There must be a lab if some scientist wants to expirement on the bird that we are capturing for them." "To me in a village like this it would be hidden somewhere a far from the village, closer to the moutain itself." "To me, you guys need rest for tommorrow morning, just find a small inn to sleep tonight." Pegusas flaps his wings and took off waiting for more orders. Akina just they could find something like that and also have some fun and check out what else to do. Hakro took Akina's hand to lead her to the small inn after he ask someone on the street. "I have so much energy, right now to sleep, I can leave my wolves and we can check out what is going on in this village at the moment." They were sitting in their room as Akina agreed with him, they left the inn to find something to do till it got to late to stay up.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"Sector 1 Cleared"

"Good Job Winger...Proceed Further."

Kiri, the waste lands of all waste lands. Nothing was around here but destroyed buildings, crushed hopes, dreams, lives, and future. Kei straighten up the angels were sent to gather any information they could. Even if that meant killing themselves for it. They were there to serve and gather everything they could. Kei straighten up her posture and scarf before turning back around...

"You would never do this Koji."Kei said as she kicked some fallen bricks only to see a hand, more than likely dead so she didn't even bother to try to save it...

Kei moved on, Kiri wasn't even a village anymore just a bunch of rocks, woods, and scavengers. Those who rushed off to Fuzen sought shelter and food which her mother happily provided. But still, her mother still watched over them with a tight eye along with the other mess that has been going on...

Kei landed on a rock before looking around and pressing her ear piece

"Section 3...No signs of life or hope for that matter."she said almost laughing at her inner joke


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

...The presence had finally arrived. 

Ninja were around already crawling around the wastelands of Kiri like rats. Ikuto looked from stood onto a pile of ruble of the former Kage office. Jackson was around, but he decided to leave thing to him. He knew something he didn't. Whatever it was it left Ikuto with a disgusting taste taste on his hands. Ikuto strapped his glove with the Branded insgnia on his hands.

The winds blew...

Ikuto's hair swayed back and forwards to the rhythm of the wind. It was about time he headed out. He closed his eyes and crouched, and in an instant. Ran towards the nearest presence. 

"...Out of all the people in the world."

Ikuto eyes had fallen upon a girl that was once Ikuto's reason for living. With a lift of the corner of his mouth and a slight tilt of his head. He stared at the young girl that stood a few meters in front of his. Ikuto's eyes glared at the girl a he continued.

"So that's what you planned... Marthadel."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Sighing a little as the foreign ninja went ahead, she looked over at her partner. _'That girl really needs to listen. its not kuzo, its Kuzu.'_ Shaking her head, she heard Noctis explain who he was. "Well, thats nice. I'm from the Uzumaki clan and I don't rest unless I have to. We had a nice leisurely boat ride over here and getting attacked isn't a cause for us to rest up abit. Unlike your girlfriend who split the team up, thinks. We're being paid and given this mission to not fail. I don't wanna look like a chump going back to the village, after failing to do our job." Cracking her knuckles, she thought back on the girl from before.

"I don't know any jutsu, and I'm not a spectacular ninja. So...I don't know what we're suppose to do with that thing. We should ask people in the village on what we should do. thats what I think."


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Long Cat?"

_"Yes...I am Long Cat."_

Kei sat down on the ground for a minute before sighing and tossing her hair back. Maybe this hot humid forest was actually getting to her. Maybe her fears of drowning and that near death experince was such a hassle on her mind that she was seeing and hearing stuff. Yes that was it, and she should go off to the village like a merry little school girl before her mind completely takes a U turn down south.

_"I am telling you young one...I am not an illusion..I am long cat...The Cat that knows all and sees all."_Long cat said,_"Stop and turn around now or witness the destruction of man here. Nyan Cat will take that village hole for it sins and it doesn't mind taking extra with it."_

Kei eyes narrowed,"Who said I am going to fail?"Kei asked the white cat looked at her for a minute and then slowly climbed up to the rock revealing it long slender body

"Are you fighting fate my child?"Long Cat asked,"Do you think you can save those who sinned against the great Nyan Cat?"

Kei rolled her eyes as she got sick of playing nice girl,"I am going to do my job and I am gong to do it well...If that means only saving a handful of villagers then it better than saving none."she said before getting up and moving to the village

"You and your coherts are strong..I sense that...Maybe you will fight and win....Maybe you will fight and lose...Only time well tell."

Kei turned back around to see that Long Cat was gone, she shrugged it off and continued moving towards the village. Soon she was in Koko village, people were moving rather fastly before looking at her and then going back to what they were doing

"Hurry!!Hurry before Nyan Cat returns and kills us all!!" an old man in the middle of all the panic said,

"Panic only brings fourth more panic."Kei said as she neared the old man,"And soon that will lead to great madness."

The old man turned around and nodded, "But sometimes madness is a good thing, it shows you how far man will go to live."

"I am Kei Aosuki...The ninjas you came to hire are here."she said

The old man smiled, "Welcome to Koko Village, I am the elder here...Old Rococo..."

"Its nice to meet you..."she said,"Me and my friends are at the coast."

The old man nodded, "Well lets go." he said before leading the way and leaving the old village to a the coast. He showed Kei the fastest way of getting there soon they were at the coast

Kei waved her hands,"I am back!"she called out

----
*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei closed her eyes as the wind blew and tossed her head from side to side, but this time the wind carried something that made her eyes widen. Her nostrils flared and Durga growled inside of her in excitement. Maybe times had changed so much that Kei didn't know how much she had harmed someone...

The smell of spices had confirmed that it was him...

Kei closed her eyes and nuzzled herself into Koji scarf, it had to be him here. It had to be him, were the Gods playing cruel tricks on her? Kei turned off the ear piece as she turned to the boy that was a few meters away...

Was this really her doing?

"Ikuto...."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As soon as I heard her say Kei was my "girlfriend", I felt like an anvil dropped onto my head and I sighed in disappointment. 

"I think you have a misunderstanding, shes not my girl friend, just a girl I randomly bumped into a couple nights ago. She's nowhere near being someone I should trust fully yet.", I said with a fake smile while scratching my cheek. 

"Well I guess your right, I also cannot let down my clan, since this is my first mission as a genin. I also have knowledge of very little ninjutsu like you but we can't let that get to us.", I smiled at Kuzunoha. 

I stood up straight from the tree and felt the wind blow by my face. "From feeling the density of the wind, I can tell that there's a wind mill nearby towards that direction." as I point towards the 11 clock position, "Its a little trick I used to do whenever I got lost in the woods of Konoha, the large windmill over at the Ranen Residence led me back.", I said and smiled. 

"Lets head there and see if we can get some information of where the KoKo village is. Then we will meet up with Kei and get more knowledge about our target", I said boldy and cross armed.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

Teeth clench to the point of almost breaking. His eyes trembled, Ikuto holding back his anger towards the world. He didn't want to manifest the horror of his eyes, not just yet. The cruel memory that cling withing Ikuto's sharingan. 

You Mother Fucker Marthadel...

Ikuto eyes slowly opened, his name had left the edge of her lip and out to the air. Ikuto eyes had a cold state on them. He looked at Kei strait at her eyes, a scarf wrapped around her neck and soon his heart had sensed something...

Koji was dead...

Ikuto decided not to bring up the subject, although it would cause pain to him as well know that the very thing he was hunting had died... Another goal that he wasn't able to accomplish... what has my life turned too?

"...Don't say my name so carelessly."

Ikuto said rather calmly as he continued.

"Your little friends wouldn't like it f you were heard saying the name of a missing-nin."

Ikuto said while his gaze had dropped towards the brunt floor of Kiri, where once stood thousands upon thousands of corpses of innocent humans. And were arrived to meet the person that caused all of this destruction.

"So... It was you who was sent to recon on us..." 

Ikuto said bitterly as his eyes once again rose and looked at her eyes. Unaware he had activated the very thing he hated about his new obtained power. The memory that lingered within his eyes.

The Mangekyou Sharingan...

"You know Kei, If you're here. Things aren't gonna end well."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

To hakro it looks like this place has not been touch by danger, the only way to do it as by flying over head. Akina was wondering if he was at peace he did not speak much and wonder if he had different stuff in his mind about the mission that could go wrong. "Sorry for the silence pause, but I don't know what to talk about at the moment." "We have not have time to spend time to make friends only a few so far." Then they heard a commotion going on as they had signs up with the Devil claw on it. "Guardian Devil, save the Devil bird, let him be free." Akina whisper, "Our mission is going to be harder than this if people are going to hate us like that." Hakro thought to himself as another town seemed free but had trouble staying afloat as another battle break out of the devil himself.

Akina took her brother's arm and walk away back to their room with out speaking, "the bird means a lot to everyone in the village, what happens it get tame.?" "Than the doc dies from harsh and gruel attack, but other don't see that as well." "That is why, animals and humans has different stuff to make a comprise to live as closely to the edge of their live." Hakro's wolves heard this and they did not disagree as the promised was made and they becamer closer. Akina was lieing on her bed as some of Hakro's wolves shared it. "Nobody really understood what you seen inall the animals that you met, it is hard for people to change their ways." "I can see your eyes are hurting or they are changing a different color again to different shade of blue." "No, I am fine, but your eyes would always stay gold no matter what."

Hakro smiled as he was sitting beside her, he took her hand to feel his face to know what he look like. "Don't be afraid to touch people's faces to see what they look like, that will hurt too." "We should get some rest, we are going to be restless as we think of everything when we meet our oppent and client.""You are right, good night it is getting late and we need our horror rest for the devil pet tommorrow." He got off the bed and he got on the spared bed some of his wolves jumped on Hakro's bed as one stayed on her bed as Akina turned off the lights till the blood poured in to te morning sky.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

The wind blew...

Kei felt Koji scent cloud her nose and soon to be her judgement as she calmed down. She grabbed it and held it close. Hiding her mouth and nose from view and only her piercing blue eyes that she stared down Ikuto with. He had snapped at her for using his name so lightly but who was she to care...Like he called her, she was selfish...And she absolutely knew it

"Ikuto....Ikuto..."she repeated,"Ikuto, ikuto, ikuto, ikuto, ikuto...Ikuto, is that carelessly enough?"she asked before turning around and looking at the dark sky and then turning back to him...

So he had joined the Branded? Was this because of all her selfish doing? Her eyes glazed over as she moved the scarf down a bit around her neck to show off the rest of her face. The boy continued to get angered at her and she only stared, she had nothing else to love or care for...

All the things she had wanted...Desired, was all gone and the only thing that was left was a pure white scarf

"Those eyes..."she began,"Those are new..."

Kei looked at him,"I can usher any name I want from out of my mouth, your name is no different..."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 28, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro watched as his wolves dodge Solidad
> kunia's. He know each one was trained in different styles being different from each other than being the same. Hakro did not know what the girl could do any way and hopefull his wolves was strong and fast enough to make this a draw or a win for somebody. The wolves had their guard up to find out who and what Solidad is. They ran at her at their top speed as they attack as they jump in the air spinning their bodies to hit their target as they combine to do Dual Piercing Fang. After that they know what to do as they heard Spike growled at them for the next attack. Hakro was watching he was proud of the wolves. He was watching the fight as he knew his wolves know everything he could teach them for now.
> ...


*

Solidad

Solidad saw the wolves dodged the Kunai. This showed they were good in speed and were trained to fight on their own and not depend on the owner too much. She went a little wide eyed as two wolves started to spin violently and performed the Dual Piercing Fang. She frowned then performed a handsign and she soon disappeared dodging their attack. She appeared behind on a tree. She smiled. 
"Impressive but taijutsu will not work on me. Not at that level." she said taunting. She then lempt up in the air and startined to fall with her heel like a spear. "Piercing Kick!" she said as she aimed on one of the wolves. Upon landing she would peirce the ground like a spear. This was a clan jutsu so this should be a surprise to most with no knowledge of them but still......*


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

His eyes bleed....

He placed his finger around his cheek and felt the gooey liquid that was  dropping from his eyes. Yes, he noticed that he had activated the very thing that he had always tried to hide so far. The very reminder that he had killed a person that he had once cared for. His fingers play with the blood that rushed from his eyes, distracted with his fingers, he heard her attempts to anger him.

It didn't work. They flew along the wind and he rose his gaze once again. Still his eyes with this disgusting skill of his.

"So...? Does that give me permission to talk the name of the dead?"

Ikuto said bluntly soon as he finished. His eyes dimmed as he spitted out the words:

"Am I allowed to say the name of the deceased Koji?" 

A war had started the moment these two had opened their mouths. Ikuto's though were clouding him. Past actions were reflected within the eyes of Kei, all. 

The death of Ryoji, the murder of Marta, the betrayal of the village...

All.

"Well? Kei, what the hell are you doing here? I guess I'll be haunted for the rest of my life, huh? Or rather, You'll kill me, no?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro thought you have to do better than that, atleast he saw his summion she was the biggest of the wolves, fast as all the other wolves as well. It was good to use her now than with him in his match. That would only make him disqualfied anyway and my wolves had toughter treetment than you think. They had been struk by lightining more than once. They were fast to dodge Solidad. The brown female wolf and Spike noticed that her foot was like a spear and it was stuck in the ground. The took the chance to sneak attack her slashing that claws like beast like attack to slash open her next attack and had a idea in mind about something that will not included their master at all.stomache and moved away quickly to avoided Solidad


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"A child by any other name is a child."

Kei said an old saying she heard by her mother. Which meant no matter which way you tossed it or sugar coat it, someone was always going to stay the same. Kei watched as the first blood dropped hit the ground. She twirled her fingers around and soon it was slowly crawling over to her like a slug...

She looked back up when Ikuto uttered Koji name...

"He is not dead."she calmly said as she touched the scarf,"As long as my heart still beats and as long as I have this..."Kei nuzzled deeply into the scarf before looking back sharply at Ikuto

"He will be alive and well in my heart."Kei said before warming up again...

She looked up at the sky and then placed her hand to her back as she smiled

"Hmm I often wondered about you Ikuto..."she said,"I done some real bad things and I finally want to say, I am sorry, will it bring back the dead nurse? Oh God no, will it bring back the time I used you for a weapon and a shield..."

She shook her head,"No to that either..."she said,"I am here because it my job to do so. I am here because the heads ordered me...I am here to do my job and what I please."

"And if killing you is what I please...Then you wouldn't be standing here in front of me would you?"she smiled


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 28, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro thought you have to do better than that, atleast he saw his summion she was the biggest of the wolves, fast as all the other wolves as well. It was good to use her now than with him in his match. That would only make him disqualfied anyway and my wolves had toughter treetment than you think. They had been struk by lightining more than once. They were fast to dodge Solidad. The brown female wolf and Spike noticed that her foot was like a spear and it was stuck in the ground. The took the chance to sneak attack her slashing that claws like beast like attack to slash open her next attack and had a idea in mind about something that will not included their master at all.stomache and moved away quickly to avoided Solidad



*Solidad*

Solidad backed away from the wolves getting a slight scratch though it soon healed. She did not fear getting hurt. She couldn't die anyway. She frowned that the wolves could dodge her attacks. It was at a standstill. Their taijutsu wouldn't do any good against her and her attacks were rather bad if they dodged them so fast. She performed shadowless flight again mixing it with her piercing claw. This was rather fast attack since shadowless flight allowed the user to disapper from eye view and smell wouldn't do anything if her speed allowed her to surond them. She launched at one of the wolves grabbing it with one hand and getting ready to pierce it with the other.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

"That must be the most stupid thing I've ever heard..."

Ikuto said bluntly.

"The dead are dead. No matter how much you think about the or hold them in your hearts, you'll just be hiding from the largest truth in your life. You're 'love' is dead... and you called me childish, you who cling to such a dim hope."

Ikuto minds revolved around Marta and the though brought a frown into his face. She was dead, and no matter how much he wanted it to. No matter how much he anted too. No matter how much he kept her in his heart...

She would never be alive...

I won't even be able to touch her, hug her, play with her, make jokes with her or enjoy our lives... along side her. Then again he had also lost another that he had once loved.

I took a piece of my life the moment that I killed that girl...

Ikuto said in a whisper

"She'll never return..."
_

----
...I am sorry...

----
_​"No..."

Ikuto murmured in a low voice

"Don't try an say that to me... Not now of all moments..."

Ikuto's fist clenched in his own anger. He never blamed anyone for his desertion only himself, and yet why the hell was he feeling guilty about this. He couldn't bare a the sight of her eyes. 

"... Marta... Why the hell... did you betray me?"

Once again he whispered to himself...

"Trust me, Kei it be better of if you'd kill me right here and now"

Ikuto said, with a distant look on his eye.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro watches as his wolves move quickly, as he thought something most people forgot was somebodies hearing. Wolves had a good scense of hearing f there other sences were taking out. Domino was half blind and half death anyway. He growled at the other wolves to jumpas he heard something that was coming in from somewhere. All of Hakro's wolves jump upward to dodge Solidad attack they landed behind Solidad they used their fangs and claws to attack her anyway they could, the wolves already noticed that she was already healed ot smelling any blood. They back off as they waited what Solidad was going to do next if they could not slash her with their claws.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

She shook her head again, he still didn't explain.

"What constitutes as living to me is different from what you consider living..."she said,"Of course I can't touch him, or hear his silly banters, I can't kiss him, play with him, or make him angry at me."

Kei touched her heart,"But I remember those days, I remember those minutes, those seconds of happiness with him."she said,"Living forever is stupid and a silly ideal, why live forever in this world when you can live forever in memory...I will never forget even if I fall in love again...Even if I have a family of my own."

"I will never forget Koji Kazama...And that is how he will live."she said with a straight face

When he looked at the ground and yelled at her, she just smiled...

"Say that to my face...Not the ground."she said,"It took me a lot to realize what I have done...I used you Ikuto...And I deserve reciprocation...If Koji death and my brother comatose state does not please you as karma..."

She took a minute,"Harm me...Make me feel what you felt, let me ache in pain and angst until I beg to stop..."she said,"I want to repay you...Some how, you didn't get this way all by yourself...Someone, something pushed you here and I am only doing it right by taking up my end of the stick.."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

"Stop it already! I said I don't want anything from you! I told you once before!"

Ikuto said, his eyes returned to normal. And his eyes met once again with Kei. A large misfortune had befallen the two of them. Typical that this moment would happened sooner or later.

"I just want to be left alone. I don't want to harm you, or for your life to become a living hell. I just want to be left alone. With no one, I don't need a friend, family or a lover. I just want to be left alone."

Ikuto said with a rather serious tone in his mouth. Part of it was a lie though... he feared loneliness, yet he embraces it. He wouldn't go this far just to harm something he left behind, on the contrary he wanted to stay away from her so that he couldn't damage her nor anyone else in his village again... Like the fate that had befallen him a few weeks ago.

"I killed her..."

He muttered 

"I killed Marta..."

Ikuto said eyes still wedge towards Kei's no feeling what so ever can be see withing his face.

"Why would I escape form everything, and then cling to the very past that I'm trying to escape from?"

Ikuto still held on to the past. Of course, Memories cannot be erased that easily, especially if it from someone you killed that you once cared form.

"I don't feel any better knowing that Koji's dead nor that your brother is in a coma. Rather I blame myself for ever getting you involved problems. Ever since Ryoji-- ever since 'He' died things have been going wrong with you and truthfully, I blame myself, there is no one else to blame, only me."

He wasn't gonna continue... he wasn't gonna reveal all his emotions and thoughts now.

"I don't want anything to do with you. Nor Fuzengakure. Nor Konohaguke. Nor the Uchiha."  

Ikuto said with a calmed tone.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 28, 2011)

"Ha!  Jeez, you know, you freakin' Uchiha multiply like rabbits!"


*Spoiler*: __ 








"You speak as if you aren't an Uchiha yourself, Date."
​
Date smirked and drew his sword, pointing it at the other Uchiha, Uchiha Hoshigeki.  Hoshigeki drew his own sword and pointed it at Date.  The two vanished, both performing the shunshin.  They were in a moonlit field, a clearing amidst a dense forest.  There was a light breeze and the grass seemed to flow gently.  The two Uchiha appeared in the center of the clearing, swords clashing, crimson Sharingan boring into to each other.  Date's face broke into a wicked smirk.

"This is what I'm talking about!  Come on!  Keep it up!  If you fall behind this'll get boring!"

"I could say the same."

Hoshigeki swung his sword fiercely, but Date immediately ducked under it and slid backwards, avoiding the stomp Hoshigeki followed up with.  Hoshigeki followed after him, not letting him escape.  He aimed another sword swing toward Date's right, but Date rose his sword and blocked it.  He then shot out his hands and grabbed Hoshigeki by the wrist.

Gate of Opening, Release!

A sudden surge of strength announced the jutsu's activation and Date threw Hoshigeki clear across the field, sending him spiraling into a tree, which he promptly cut in half.  Date deactivated the jutsu and smirked at him.  Hoshigeki came rocketing back, aiming a downward slice that threatened to split Date in half.  Date's eyes narrowed, took on a piercing look.  The eyes of a bird of prey.  Immediately he threw his sword into the air and fell backwards onto his hands.  He went into a handstand and spun, kicking the sword away by the flat side of the blade.  He immediately rocketed forward and landed a very painful punch to Hoshigeki's stomach, sending him walking backwards holding his stomach.  Date smirke dand rose a hand, catching the blade and laying it across Hoshigeki's neck.

''You lose."

Hoshigeki pulled out a kunai wicked fast and aimed a thrust at Date's stomach.  Date vanished, leaving his sword there, which clattered to the ground.  He was suddenly behind Hoshi, aiming a quick chop to the back of his neck.  Hoshigeki fell to the ground, unmoving.  Date let out a sigh.

"You goons keep following me to be a part of your 'Uchiha Coven.'  The brainchild of Kazaden."  Date turned to look at the downed Uchiha.  "But me regaining my memory threw a wrench into your plants, didn't it?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei smiled,"Did you know, emotions control the body?"

She asked as she neared him over the rubble, over the cracked wood and broken rock. It didn't phase her one bit of these people deaths. Was it suppose to? She stepped on a hand and then continued on. She had no bonds with these people and so far they had none with her.

"When people lie,they try to control their emotions...They force things out."Kei said as she was now only inches apart from him

"Like you are doing right about now."she said,"I do not know this girl you speak of, this Martha..."Kei almost came off coldly as she spoke the other girl name but only smiled warmly

"Why are you trying to cling to the past?"Kei asked,"Because in truth...You are lonely...Your words say it...You kept talking about Martha, how you killed her..You kept talking about how you don't need anyone."

"When in truth you do...You hate feeling cold, you hate it I bet."Kei turned her head slightly,"Who am I rambling on like this?"

She looked back at him,"Ikuto..."

She stood on her toes and wrapped her arms around him tightly spueezing his body against hers. Her claws accidently scratching into his back as she held tighter

"For once...Use me..."Kei said before slowly moving away and lightly kissing his lips...

The warm soft lips that she only had kissed a couple of times still caused her lighting to act up...And as she slowly broke it, she looked up to him...

"When you get tired of the cold...I will have a warm home and bed waiting."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

Warm...

Once again he felt the warm lips of Kei. On top of his , he let her continue, letting himself go slightly, but soon pushed her away. She knew to much already. But sadly he wasn't ready to return to the village.

"Maybe I like being the way I am..."

Ikuto said eyes looking towards the sky.

"Kei, don't offer me anything. Again you owe me nothing. But I can't return to the village nor to Fuzen who is allied with my village."

Ikuto said as he stepped back from the girl that stood before him, the blue flames shrouded his body once more and his voiced echoed. The steps he took back left a burning mark on the ground as he lifted his fist, the flames had extinguished from his hands and demonstrated the insignia of Branded on his hand.

"Sorry, but I won't return."

They were still things he needed to finish. Like Marthadel for instance.

"Next time we meet, we might not have this luxury we had now... of only talking." 

His body shrouded in the blue flames rushed towards the end of the village. Jumping towards the Kage mountain he looked back the mist was slightly covering her, but he could see her. He could see Kei Aosuki, and so he dimmed his eyes in wonder and continue forwards towards the Branded Camp...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 29, 2011)

This was his reward?

All this fighting off the damn Uchiha.  All this warring against his blood.  Now he was staring into the eyes of his target.

And what he found out was that he knew his target all along.

_Date leaped down from a balcony onto the heads of the two unsuspecting guards, knocking them both out with a single chop to the both of their necks.  He landed in between their unconscious forms before taking off forward, following three more guards into a building.  As he neared them he unsheathed his sword and sliced all three of them, freeing their legs and waists from their bodies._

Date clenched his hands into fists,  He had beaten information out of the last Uchiha...  Hoshigeki he thought his name was.  And now he was here.  But really...  Did he even want to see this?

_Date ducked under a wild hook thrown by a guard and performed an uppercut into his chin, knocking out a few of his teeth.  Date had a smirk on his face as he neared his target.  He almost couldn't believe how deep he'd gotten into this Branded building.  He figured he would take out a few soldiers, maybe take down a Lieutenant._

Date was wearing a sleeveless white trench coat with a hood, some blue jeans and black boots..  He pulled down the hood and took off the cloth revealing his face to his target.  Uchiha Ikuto.  "So.  Branded now, huh?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 29, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro watches as his wolves move quickly, as he thought something most people forgot was somebodies hearing. Wolves had a good scense of hearing f there other sences were taking out. Domino was half blind and half death anyway. He growled at the other wolves to jumpas he heard something that was coming in from somewhere. All of Hakro's wolves jump upward to dodge Solidad attack they landed behind Solidad they used their fangs and claws to attack her anyway they could, the wolves already noticed that she was already healed ot smelling any blood. They back off as they waited what Solidad was going to do next if they could not slash her with their claws.



*Solidad*

She stood up and again her wounds healed. She may not be able to die but that didn't mean these attacks didn;t hurt. She wasn't to the piont yet where she could turn of the pain. She sighed. No use complaing. She lept in the air and threw smoke bobs along with paper bombs to create a scene. This would hid her in hearing since the explosions were louder and covered her sound and it would cover her. Scent was affected by the chile powder in the smoke. She had these kind since people loved to hunt down her clan so this covered their tracks that chili poweder. As that happened she decided to use her shadowless flight again. Without combined with any jutsu it disappeared you from sight and allowed to barrage opponents to the piont of the speed that they cannot react well maybe realyy high ninja but wolves could oonly get so fast as they coucldn/t master what little chakra they had lnuzuka or not. She launched at what ever wolf she got and barraged it with just blows though they were strong coming from her. After the quick blows she kicked it with great force to a tree.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

"...It would seem so."

He was sitting in what seemed to be a large throne seat, blade stabbed on the ground, while his hands were placed on the hilt of the gun-blade sword. As he saw that his new target would be someone of his own blood. An Uchiha he knew since birth and that shared memories that were suppose to keep them together not as cousins, as brothers. A story that's been heard a thousand time, so the only thing that's worth doing now is to take a seat a and get lost in this story...

Uchiha VS Uchiha

Pride and Honor before Hate and Distress. 

He stood up from this throne like seat pulling his gun-sword from the very ground that it was stabbed through. A stare into the eyes of the Uchiha in front of his could say all that he wanted to do. 

Battle. Ikuto took one step and in a blink of an eyes, it seemed as if he had always been stand right next to him all this time a slight breeze could be felt the moment he appeared next to him making their hair sway slightly. Ikuto dull, uninterested stare was across his features. His sword gripped tightly within his fingers. Bodies laying across the room, painted in a black-ish red liquid that was rather native to the Branded. A color that had always been sen by their kind, by the ninja that they are. The very thing that Ikuto once spilled and the only moment that he felt as if the world ended when he did. The only moment wherein he felt regret.

"I think you and me agree at this moment that words are meaningless, no?"

With a step Ikuto swung the blade of his sword towards his neck. The Tomoes blazed within Ikuto's eyes. Date would push him further into the darkness within his eyes. And he would create darkness in his eyes if he used it, but he wouldn't allow himself to get killed here.

The real battle was about to begin.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was thinking she forgot about the clones they can produced even though it is only one of each making how many wolves some or just fake. He did not help the wolves in that, because his hands wer clenched into fists. The silver wolf clone was smashed into a tree as white smoke appeared. Atleast he had the chance to pee on her. Hakro was thinking a wolf knows new tricks. The wolves closed their eyes to pick up a small scent of themselves on Solidad as they dodge once again as to smashed against her using Dual Piercing Fang pushing to the ground as the wolves pinned her to the ground as the big brown lean female as Hakro's summiong growled as her fangs were at Solidad's neck where the veins in her neck. Hakro translated what she said, "Unuisi said this is a draw for now, nobody winns this fight, but good fighting for a human." They get off of her to walk ack to their master Hakro, as Spike sat down if she wanted to shake hands or not as he raised one of his front paws at Solidad.

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro ,Akina and Hakro wolves woke up the next morning as they pack up and check out of the inn not knowing if they wer coming back to this inn to rest. They kept walking to the end of the village, as they noticed the protesters were not out yet. "I guess nobody gets a early start." "It only be another hour till everyone wakes up and hope they don't come after the doc that we are working for." Hakro noticed that they were almost there as Akina knocked on the door hard to get anyone's attention. The door open as as a guy with red hair open the door. "I guessed we are at the right place, a guy with red hair in name Red." "You must be the ninja's that I hired, you must have already trained wolves to keep them calm."

"Don't worry, he is good with any animale, wolves is his favorite." "I let you two get to work, it made take all day for you or several day to catch the Devil Claw." Red shut the door as that was his last word. "Doctors, they have no time on their hands at all." Akina smiled as she and Hakro and His wolves started to jump from lesge to ledge to get to the top of the moutain. Hakro did a few handseals to summon birds to help him out when they reach the top of the highest moutain. They kept climbing as fast as they could before the sun reach the highest peak in the sky, it was starting to fell hot like the desert even though they were at a high attitude. After awhile they made it near the top as they watch out as they heard a loud cry from the Devil claw as it attack them, they duck. They think for a moment to see how the bird is going to react before they make a move.


----------



## River Song (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hotaru *

He walked up to the body, Koji?s cold dead body. He smirked sadly. This was it, he was gone but in the back of his mind something nagged him. He couldn?t let this happen to him. Pushing the thaught to another part of his mind he started his voice breaking out odf the monotone to display genuine sadness.

?Koji Kazama....was a bastard, plain and simple but that is what made him special. His recklessness, another word for determination. His arrogance another word for confidence. His bloodlust, the thing that drived him to who he was today caused him to be determined and selfless in battle. A fine man although his past was stained with blood he was a good man."

?Viper you were my friend. You were the only one that matched my masochism and insanity and I will sorely miss torturing you. You were short and too the point so I will mimic you. When a blade of grass grows above the others you would cut them down but you would not let yourself be cut down. You were independent and met your end too soon?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 29, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro was thinking she forgot about the clones they can produced even though it is only one of each making how many wolves some or just fake. He did not help the wolves in that, because his hands wer clenched into fists. The silver wolf clone was smashed into a tree as white smoke appeared. Atleast he had the chance to pee on her. Hakro was thinking a wolf knows new tricks. The wolves closed their eyes to pick up a small scent of themselves on Solidad as they dodge once again as to smashed against her using Dual Piercing Fang pushing to the ground as the wolves pinned her to the ground as the big brown lean female as Hakro's summiong growled as her fangs were at Solidad's neck where the veins in her neck. Hakro translated what she said, "Unuisi said this is a draw for now, nobody winns this fight, but good fighting for a human." They get off of her to walk ack to their master Hakro, as Spike sat down if she wanted to shake hands or not as he raised one of his front paws at Solidad.



*Solidad*

The one they had held down was a substitution. The real one was on a tree behind them. She sat with one knee to her face. 
"Good match indeeed. I never knew an animal could put up such a good fight. They were many and one was a summoning but still impresive." she said leaping over to shake Spike's paw. "Once i get stronger i hope to rebattle and determine a winner. As of now i am weak in fighting. Just started training." she shrugged as she headed where everyone else was. She ment every word but was also slightly  mad an animal could put up with her for so long. They were well trained it seemed. She hope she didn't show off too much.

*Darius*

Darius watched the fight with great interest especially when Solidad used shadowless flight which was a swift release jutsu. Did she have that bloodlimit too or she somehow learned it? She walked over to them and smiled. Darius felt like asking her but he decided not too. There was more to her than met the eye. She healed fast and showed no fear at all during the fight. 
Violet noticed this too but thought nothing of it now. "Good fight. Impressive you gus. Now next spar....Darius vs Hakro." she announced. Darius was a little suprised but went up to the field to start the match. He was itching to fight. He hadn't fought in a while.

*Diana*

Diana was clawing at a tree branch breaking it in stress as she saw how the muts were good a fighting. They must have steriods or something she muteed to herself. When it was over it was a draw. She liked the girl's fighting style which was destructive and to kill. She was impressed by her healing and use of shadowles flight which was exclusive to swift release.
"Good fight. Impressive you gus. Now next spar....Darius vs Hakro." She heard Violet say.
"Kick his ass Darius!!!" she yelled in encouragment. "Deos he get to use his muts? TYhey just fought so i say he lets them rest." she said. She did not want to have her brother face multiple iopponents. They both really needed to get summonings.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ikuto And Charles*

*Training*

Ikuto and Charles stood above the waters of the Cloud Village. The man stood valiantly, yet serious in front of Ikuto. His arms crossed around his chest and his left eyebrow lifted. He gave a deep breath before saying.

"Be ready, kid. I won't hold back."

Ikuto nodded as he stooped the watery surface and his flame armor had covered his body. Emanating around his body, the flame slowly steamed the water beneath his feet. Charles had dimmed his eyes even further with a lift of the corner of his mouth. Simply predictable. Some kid that also uses buff like him. Well this wouldn't stop him. Ikuto activated his Sharingan, but before he knew it.

"Lariat!"

Charles arm had clashed with him, his arm burned by the touch of the blue flames. It made his face rather clench in pain, but his speed it was amazing. How could someone be so fast, he could actually beat the sharingan.

He arm had blown Ikuto away, part of the chest armor had been destroyed... His arm was completely burned, but that seemed to bother him. 

"A recoil armor. That was a bit stupid of me to charge into such a dangerous jutsu. I guess you created that thing to keep Taijutsu masters like me at bay. Not bad."

Ikuto stood as he recovered the armor pieced and he rushed towards him. He placed his hand in front of where his mouth is and threw a fireball jutsu towards Charles, with ease he side stepped the fireball and once again rushed himself towards Ikuto, Ikuto pulled the his sword out and slashed Charled arm.

"That sharingan is pretty proficient, but..."

in a blink of an eyes he had disappeared, and elbowed Ikuto on the face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Spike growled as he was inpressed and so was Hakro with her flight jutsu and dark and swift release. Hakro heard the next match and it did not matter to him at all. He pulled something out of his bag and throw it at Akina. "Give them some treats they did a very good job." Spike Nodded at Solidad he be ready for that fight to ome and it will be another great fight. He looked at Darius as he wanted him to make the first move to see what he was dealing with. His wolves howled to give him some encouragment as well.. Hakro was thinking make your move punk who is in love with my sister and also Akina don't let Diana hurt my wolves when I am fighting. Vincent did not left his hiding spot just yet, knowing Hakro did not omplete his training.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was inpressed by Solidad's fighting style even though it came out as a draw, they did both good as she caught the container that Hakro throw at her. She was thinking it was not human bones in here. Hakro's wolves started to wag their tags. She open the container it was full of turkey, guessing he killed it a few days ago or something, she gave ever wolf some. "You two do your best out there." She wanted both of them to win and was not going to cheer for any of them to not rute for neither one of them to be on both sides. She had her brother and some else that she like. She just had her sences open to watch and see how each one fair against each other.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 29, 2011)

*Darius*

Darius looked and saw Hakro make no move so he decided to start things off. He sighed then performed a few seals. "Temporary Paralysis" he said as he paralyzed Hakro with it. He then quickly performed another jutsu. "Dark Release: Dark Fog" he said as he spat out a flurry of black fog that concealed him and that slowly made its way to Hakro. No one knew of this jutsu so to everyone iit appeared to just be smoke and not chakra draining darkness. He wanted to see what this guy could do. The fog hid him so he was safe since you had to enter it either way to get him which was bad. Violet watched slightly suprised. He knew dark release already? Did he know one of its ultimate one? With that jutsu combined with swifts immunity to taijutsu, made him really difficult to defeat.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 29, 2011)

Date's eyes were trained, honed from battle.  Ikuto was fast, but this wasn't something he couldn't handle.  All the battles up to this point, all the struggles...  Was it really all just so he could be strong enough to fight his family?  Ikuto seemed to go in slow motion as he swung the blade toward his neck.  Date rose his hand and caught his cousin's wrist.  As soon as their skin came into contact Date felt a spark of emotion.  The memories only two members of the same family could share came rushing to the surface.  He remembered being young with a defiant face, he and Ikuto beating up the kids at the academy who dared judge them because of their clan.  He remembered the way he and Ikuto had declared isolation from Konoha when they were both ten, after they had learned of the Hokage's hatred to the Uchiha.

To say he regretted this fight was a severe understatement.

But he knew the Branded needed to be stopped.  They couldn't continue to destroy families, villages, whole countries.  He leaped into the air, above Ikuto.  He performed a cross handseal.  "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"  Three clones of himself appeared and dropped down before Ikuto.  The first one aimed a kick to the fellow Uchiha's head, while the others aimed a double shoryuken to his chin.  Date was back away from them, weaving through seals.  "Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

"Azure Flame Armor!"

Flames soon engulfed his body, shrouding him in blue fire. He accepted the hit, this armor of his was about as proficient as the Legendary Kazekage Garra of the Sand. But this had a twist to it, as soon as the fist connected towards his armor the flame course through their arm and towards their bodies. The flames soon engulfed them and disappeared in a poof of smoke. Ikuto didn't feel a thing, his armor slightly broken. Too soon be met by a kick in his head again the same thing happened as before and soon a fire ball headed towards him. Ikuto stood calmly and the fireball had managed contact withing his body.

The flames were absorbed withing his armor. This Azure Flame Armor could absorb up to B rank jutsu and also give a boost of speed to Ikuto the more he has it on. Ikuto focus his sight on his, his eyes were logged into him and then he pointed his finger towards him. 

"Utakata"

He placed his under an gejutsu in which he is being swallowed by a dark hole, chains come out of that hole and stabbed themselves into his body. Dragging him to a hell Ikuto had created.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro notice the darkness not to pick the person scent at all that he gather from his wolves. He steped into the darkness himself after he broke out of Temporary Paralysis. He did a few handseals as to do his own jutsu. He cover the rest of the field with darkness, as Hakro was thinking Lightning Release: False Darkness as he pin pointed the lightning that came ot of his mout hitting Darius. Hakro unsheathed his sword the tokijin. He did a few more handseals as he does the jutsu Lightning Bolt Fang as Hakro made several bolts of Lighting crashing down near Darius as one strike Hakro, it did not matter to him as the sword absorb the lighting as the sword was surrounded by lighting as he used his speed to tried to slash Darius to get to the blood and electrocuted him it was part of his plan to do so.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Kuzu slightly shook her hand no, "Naw, going around the island asking for directions won't get us anywhere...plus. Didn't the captain tell us to go straight down this dirt road and we'll hit the village?" Turning away from Noctis, she led the way until Kei showed up from the road and beckoned them over.


"Well, it seems that she found the village. Lets go." Kuzu lightly shook her shirt, that was still pretty damp.


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled at the two as the old man passed her and was carrying a sack of something that he proceeded to give to each of the kids. The brown sack was weird adn heavy and when Kei opened it up it was money. She smiled at the reward before the old man began to explain the situation.

_"Before we begin I would like to thank each and everyone of you that came."_the old man said,_"This is going to be a hard and challenging mission and I can understand it all well if you turned back around to your village. Kei told me that you have seen Nyan Cat...And if he attacked you it must me it was a warning for what is to come."_

Kei looked at Noctis and Kuzunoha before looking back at the man in front of her. Rococo continued on...

_"When we get back to the village we are going to proceed to call fourth Nyan Cat so you can seal it."_he said, _"You will seal it by placing the blessed hooks we will give you and then us elders will finish it off."_

He took a moment,_"Any questions..."_


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Looking at the sack of money in her hands, she then looked back up at the old man. "Its customary that we get paid after we do the mission. Why the sudden change of procedure?...also. I don't feel comfortable being given this before we're done." 


Setting the bag of money off to the side, she then crossed her arms. "Plus its just going to get in the way and slow us down. So where are these hook things you were talking about?"


*LT*

Kuzu's hair drooped over her face, only revealing her right eye. Water and dirt still caked to it. "Excuse me...is anyone here?" Her voice echoed off the walls inside the temple. Clouds floated inward like a slow fog beckoning her forward. Pausing for a moment, she slipped off her mud matted sandals and pressed the sole of her foot onto the cold marble floor inside.

A loud wind suddenly cut through the air and pushed her out of the temple and straight into the clouds. Letting out a loud slap from her wet shirt against the hidden marble ground underneath. "AHHHH!! What the heck??" Slowly sitting up, she rubbed her back as she peered inside. "...You. Are not worthy enough to step inside of this temple yet. An outsider who knows nothing about true martial arts. Ninja taijutsu cannot even compare to this level of fighting...*LEAVE, if you value your life as a ninja.*"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I saw the significant amount of Ryo the old man was offering us. Both Kei and Kuzunoha agreed that they would want to get paid after the mission. I just stood there without any interest in the Ryo. I came here to gain strength, not for any luxuries. 

After Kuzunoha asked about the hooks, the old man responded, "They will be back at the village ready for use. We have prepared them as soon as we heard ninja were on our way to help seal the Cat."

"You said the elders could seal the cat, but why do you exactly need us there to seal it?", I questioned out of curiosity.


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"I have to agree...Please don't give us something that we didn't work for."she said 

The old man smiled as he realize the strength and will raising of each of the kids. He began to walk back to the village and Kei eagerly followed, wanting to know more about her job and the resources of what she was working with. The cats looked at the man and girl with wide eyes and curiosity like the first time Kei had made it though the woods.

_"Because the main villages think that this is just one huge joke."_the old man said turning to Kuzunoha,_"A pop tart cat smelling of strawberries and sweets killing people..I don't know about you but I would ignore it too if it wasn't real. It been months since we last place out the request and finally by the great grace of God we have been heard by you three...You must can understand the excitement we had."_

"I can understand."Kei said as she placed her hands behind her back, Rococo nodded in agreement

As he turned to Noctis,_"You ask us why? We are not young as we use to be...We can not jump from buildings and fall and get straight back up...We are old...And fragile, only thing we have going for us is our chakra supply. Nyan Cat killed all the young able ninjas in our village leaving us with young ones and women that have no experience."_Rococo took  a moment and then nodded,_"We will give you the blessed hooks after the ceremony has been completed which will be in the next few minutes."_


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro growled at Spike as Spike told him what the bird said to him. "We should captured it in a lighting cage than put it in a genjutsu to make it calm or dioe it up but is the last thing I want to do." "We do not want to put this bird under some stress at all it will make it more enrage about us even more." "Me and my wolves will be the pait as you need to do what genjutsu you know." Akina nooded as Hakro and his wolves jump to the top of the moutain they were on as the Devil claw came at Hakro and his wolves as the split up to destracted the bird. Akina jumped as she was in rane to do the genjutsu she needed to do, as she does the handseals. Leaf-Style Willow.

The bird saw a willow and the bird was calm, Akina did not do the last part of the jutsu to stab the bird. The bird was flying low as it was going to land on the tree that was on the moutain side. Hakro jumped on the Devil Crow's back. Akina brole the genjutsu as the bird went crazy. Hakro hold on to it's bare back as he tied the birds wings as they nose dive to the ground. Akina did a few more handseals as wind came out of her palms to keep them up till Hakro had the bird as they landed like feathers on to the ground. Hakro and his wolves howled. "We should go back to the lab to give Devil claw to Red." "First I want to see how much damage it had gotten from us then we hurry down the moutain before he gets too stressed." After that they careful went down the moutain with Devil's Claw in a hurry to Red.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Shrugging slightly, she followed the old man into the village. "Well, lets see if we can get this done or not." 

Kuzu stood there silently looking around at all the people in the village. _'I wonder what they all even do here and why this cat is attacking them..it doesn't matter right?..I don't know. Lets just get this done with.'_ As all of the villagers gathered around and started up the ceremony, Kuzu looked towards the sky for any signs of that rainbow cat. 

"So when are these hooks going to be ready, Sir? And are you sure this is going to work too?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 29, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro notice the darkness not to pick the person scent at all that he gather from his wolves. He steped into the darkness himself after he broke out of Temporary Paralysis. He did a few handseals as to do his own jutsu. He cover the rest of the field with darkness, as Hakro was thinking Lightning Release: False Darkness as he pin pointed the lightning that came ot of his mout hitting Darius. Hakro unsheathed his sword the tokijin. He did a few more handseals as he does the jutsu Lightning Bolt Fang as Hakro made several bolts of Lighting crashing down near Darius as one strike Hakro, it did not matter to him as the sword absorb the lighting as the sword was surrounded by lighting as he used his speed to tried to slash Darius to get to the blood and electrocuted him it was part of his plan to do so.



*Darius*

Darius went a bit wide eyed as he saw the lighting bolts heading for him. He quickly casted the Shadowless Flight to increase his speed to dodge the lighting. He saw Hakro heading to him at great speed too. He frowned as he used swift release to dodge his sword strike and rehide in the darkness. "Your really good. Unfortunatley taijutsu won't work on me thanks to my swift release" he said. He felt he was gaining chakra that was being sucked from Hakro. This effect of the fog is almost unoticable until the user is almost drained. He performed his next jutsu. "Demonic Illusion: Hell Viewing Technique" he said casting it on Hakro. This combined with the fog made the illusion more convincing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was thinking show what, what is the difference in kaijutsu from taijutsu or to Akina they are about the same. Kai, he broke out of the genjutsu, he was thinking fog plus fire could end up in a more effected explosion. He placed several explosion bombs on the ground to mix with the fog then set them off as the fog was just smoke around them now. as all the flames coversd the ground, Hakro did not know how much damage it caused Darius. He did some handseals as to strike down as he unsheath his sword as he does a few handseals yo do his handseals as he does Ephemeral for Darius to hear the ones being turned against him. He does another set of handseals as he summon a facoln made of lighting to strike at Darius five times before dissapearing again. Vincent was thinking Hakro was doing better than he expected.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The village looked peaceful with the villagers roaming about and I couldn't bare to see something take that peace away.

"I'm going to make sure these villagers don't ever see this cat bothering them again. I can't allow such things take their happiness away." I said to Kei and Kuzunoha, and I looked at the children playing about with their mothers watching over them. 

"I can't let these children experience the same loneliness I felt when I was a child. That's why we can't fail." My eyes were filled with confidence, and for the first time I was relating to the way Kuzunoha was acting.

"Kei... Kuzunoha, if I ever become a burden to you, please leave me behind. Our main priority is to take down that cat. Even if I die, this mission can't fail! I can't bare to see these children get their happiness taken away.", I swung my arm to the side. I was ready to face the worst, even more I wasn't afraid of anything coming my way. Not now. Not ever.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 29, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro was thinking show what, what is the difference in kaijutsu from taijutsu or to Akina they are about the same. Kai, he broke out of the genjutsu, he was thinking fog plus fire could end up in a more effected explosion. He placed several explosion bombs on the ground to mix with the fog then set them off as the fog was just smoke around them now. as all the flames coversd the ground, Hakro did not know how much damage it caused Darius. He did some handseals as to strike down as he unsheath his sword as he does a few handseals yo do his handseals as he does Ephemeral for Darius to hear the ones being turned against him. He does another set of handseals as he summon a facoln made of lighting to strike at Darius five times before dissapearing again. Vincent was thinking Hakro was doing better than he expected.



*Darius*

Darius was suprised by the explosions on the ground but luckily he had jumped to make another attack but was still pushed back by the shock waves. He felt himself put under genjutsu about people turned against him but he smirked shaking it off. That type wouldn't work as he grew up like that and he was used to it. He idn't care what others thought of him. He was shocked though to see a falcon made of lighting ment to strike him. He dodged 3 of the strikes but the other two hit. He glared at Hakro seeing the Fog was disappearing. He did a set of handseals. "Swift Release: Violent twister" he said as he began spining on his hands he createda tornado on each foot and they wiped around gathering the fog so it also drained chakra upon touching them. The wiped violently and unpredictably also protecting him. Violet watched shielding her eyes from the debreE flying around. lmpressive in deed. She felt someone wathing..the same from the hospital. She could get him right now but decided against it for now.


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She placed her hands on her hips as she turned around to Noctis and smiled,"We will never you silly."she smiled then realizing what she said and instantly looked down not knowing how the hell Kuzunoha was going to take it. The girl could leave him for dead and after he died tea bag his courpse and hope off like an eager school girl catching the train home....Or she was thinking too much about it and could at least watch out for both of them..

Noctis so he won't die....As far as she knew he was a newborn

And Kuzunoha...So she won't...Well what the hell could she do?

_"We are getting ready for the chant, prepare yourselves."_Rococo said as three random men began to give them a hook with a piece of rope tied to the end,_Those are the hooks you suppose to use, tie it to Nyan Cat feet...We just need you to do that and then we can all return to piece!"_

Kei twirled the hook around as she began to get serious and soon she heard chanting from the elders behind her, people began to leave the village as the earth began to rumble and rainbows filled the sky!

"NYANN"the voice of Nyan cat was heard












As soon as the cute song that Nyan Cat was singing had the villagers screaming in pain as their ears began to leek blood and eyes rolled back to their head. If anyone wasn't out by this time only people that were left was Kei and her group and the elders...

"Why isn't the song effecting us?"Kei asked turning back at the elders

_"Because you are not who Nyan Cat is after! Go we be safe we have a barrier that protect us!"_

Kei smiled as she turned back to her group,"Ready!? Lets go!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

To Hakro it was time to end this by knockout. He does a few handseals has he knows this is bad with wind and lighting. He created a burst of kighting from his mouth using the jutsu Lightning Release: False Darkness as it a burst of loud boom as well as the wind stop as the fog was blow in one direction in that was in fronto of Darius as it sap some of Hakro's charka. He ran at Darius jumping behind him and hitting him in the back of his head with one of the brass knuckles on his left hand. He extracted the metal wolf claws from the brass knuckle on his right hand as he slashed Darius back deeply with his metal claws, then he pulled them back in as he pushed Darius to the ground. Akina was holding her ears from the sharp sound. He was breathing hard as he felt blood on his metal claws. Vincent was smirking in the shadows as he was proud and Hakro did not need any more help with his mind, but I will till talk to you Vincent thought.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

My Eyes turned sharp as the Cat approached us. I still couldn't activate the Surigan, if I could it would have helped immensely but that won't stop me from moving forward. 
I got ready to move. 

I was known as one of the fastest ninja among the academy that has graduated, with that I can use it to manipulate where the Cat moves by planting past images of myself.

"Kei, Kuzunoha... when I give you guys the signal, attach the hooks to one of the legs once its low enough." I said with a bold expression. 

Once I took a step to the ground, I used my agility to jump onto a 200 meter tall pillar faster than the naked eye could see. I summoned two huge shuriken and threw them with all my strength. But it flew past the creature. 

But I wasn't disappointed I missed, I actually expected them to miss. Before I threw the shuriken, I attached Electricity induced strings to them. I had used the Manipulate Shuriken technique I learned and moved the flying weapons back towards the Nyan cat so the String would attach around the creature.

"Now then....", I said with smirk. I sent streams of purple electricity through the induced string thinking it would harm the cat. But I was wrong, it made it angrier. 

It changed it's primary target towards me and used the Song to affect me.

"Damnit, my ears..... AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH", I screamed in pain as blood started dripping out of my ears. I was about to lose my balance on the pillar and even worse yet the cursed creature was charging at me. As the cat was getting closer and closer, I was sure I would die from the impact. 

"No, I can't fail just yet.... ", I said as I was about to fall off the pillar and the Nyan cat closed in. "Shit!--", and I was cut off by the impact by the cat. 

But then....












I appeared right above the cat in the air. "That was too close, I got my balance back in the last second and got out of the impact", I thought and my past image of myself I created to escape that the Nyan cat hit vanished into thin air. The pillar was destroyed but I was still alive. "If that was any other shinobi, it wouldn't end well for them... Im glad Kei and Kuzunoha are alright though", as I looked at them safe on the ground waiting for me to say something.

"Kei... Kuzunoha use the hooks now!", I yelled in the air while I was on top of the Cat that was stunned from the impact of the pillar....


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

.."If you think we're going to leave you, even if you say so. Then you don't know how a team works.....opps did I ruin your cool moment? Haha." Suddenly the cat appeared and everything started happening so fast. First the villagers started dropping like flys all around them because the Cats song, and somehow the elders put up a barrier. Suddenly...the mission didn't matter anymore and the elders wanted us to run off.

Kei suddenly decided it was for the best so she was all ready to go but..."You can go kei. But leaf ninja...we don't quit so easily." Twirling the hook around as she heard Noctis's banter as he ran all over the place over head. She quietly waited for a moment to strike. "Kei... Kuzunoha use the hooks now!" At that moment, she hurled the hook into the air, aiming for it's poptart casing...but instead the hook caught on the corner of it's eye socket and gushed out rainbow blood. "Tsssssss....oops. Well whatever works. I'm glad this barrier is saving us from that constant meowing." Yanking on the hook she moved towards a nearby pillar and tossed the rope around it. using it as leverage to help pull the monster down.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 30, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha LT*
> 
> "Azure Flame Armor!"
> 
> ...



Date immediately released the genjutsu, not even bothering to waste any time with it.  So, the shroud of his negates fire element chakra and physical attacks.  Then I'll have to pierce it.  He rose his right hand, a strange metal bracelet around his wrist.  Suddenly, metal engulfed his entire arm.  The Ikite Iru Hagane had awakened.  This arm was completely made of metal, so Ikuto's flame armor wouldn't be enough to keep it at bay.  Having fire armor was a solid technique and had it's pros, but it lacked what a rock or sand armor had.  The ability to take hits.  It's a downfall this jutsu shared with the cloak of Killer Ei, one of the greatest Kage to ever live, and with Edie Nakano's wind shroud.  

He fed his chakra into the arm, making it change shape.  He swung his arm fiercely, turning it into a huge metal tentacle that threatened to slam Ikuto into the wall.


*Date Uchiha LT*

The training grounds in Konoha were unusually still.  Quiet, even.

That was when the surface of the lake exploded outward and a white dragon rocketed into the air.  If one looked closely one could see a person around the neck of the dragon.  That person was Date Uchiha.  "Hyaaaahh!"  He pulled as hard as he could, throwing the dragon to the ground, slamming it down into the water.  He landed on the ground smirking back at it.  "Sorry, Reshi, but I win this one!"  The dragon gave a loud roar and returned to the world of summonings.  Date smirked.  "Poor loser.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 30, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

Ikuto genjutsu was released within a second, he didn't seem to be too subtle in his intention of placing him under one. Or maybe his genjutsu skill weren't strong enough. Nether the less he had released some type of jutsu in his arm and turned into a huge like metallic blade that grew in size within second. Ikuto didn't hesitate, that thing was, whatever that jutsu was, it was made of some type of metal and Ikuto's gun-blade...

*SLASH*

...Could slice through the strongest metal like knife through hot butter. With a swing, he had slashed that thing that hurled into him in attempts to kill him. I guess he found out that this armor of his couldn't take to a slash into it.  It could only take hits, taijutsu based attack and it was like crystal. 

"This might get trouble some in such a closed area."

Ikuto thought as an idea had shined its way through his mind. The area was a small room in side a small building of the Branded, with a smirk in his facial features, he stepped back and jumped out the window, but he held himself to the wall and raised his blades into it. 

"Blasting Zone"

Ikuto feed it chakara and the blade grew a white layer that grew up to 12 feet long. Ikuto slice the side of the floor on top of Date's floor The building started crumbling down, Ikuto forced his legs to push away from this wreck, landing in the floor with grace, he did a hand sign:

"Katon: Hashibiri"

Of course doing a hand sign was only a pleasantry to Ikuto, he could create fire with out the need of jutsu or hand signs, but whatever. He had learn this jutsu and so it was time to put them to use. A jet flame surrounded the falling building it's flame made it's way inside the building and quickly Ikuto made it rose up the towards Date's floor and from the top an amount of Rock came crumbling down.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Hopefully he has a cage, I can he is really pissed off at the moment." Akina picked up the paced as they slid down the rest of the moutain side and that was only 15 feet where they slide down from the moutain the rest of the moutain they jumped from ledge to ledge. Hakro notice the lab up ahead and moved quickly as Red had a door open to out door cage that was like the bird's home. "YOu want me out of the cage when you untied the ropes." She had a feeling that he wanted as she and his wolves left as Red closed the door behind Hakro. Hakro cut the ropes as he stood back as he kept the Devil Claw calm as he let it fly in to a tree. Hakro stood there quielty as he watch the bird for a few minute as he sneak out he door.

"You guys are amazing to captured that bird like that in one day, here i your reward that I promised, now I need to get to work." "Guessed we can relaz some before going back to Horrorville, we can go see Cheza, we have some time to spare." "Sounds like a good idea to me, it be nice to see a friend and see what they are up to." The got on theor summonings and started their travels to head to Fuzen then back to Sua to check up on a few things or where would their training be held at, Hakro wonder this as he rides his wolf Summoning as Akina was in the air with Pegusas. Akina was in her own thoughts at the moment as the ride was quiet it for now.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 30, 2011)

Date smirked to himself.  Ikuto had underestimated him.  He was still making mistakes.  The Ikite Iru Hagane was a part of him.  It couldn't be defeated so easily by a mere sword.  To destroy the metal of his arm, it took the exact same type of metal, and Date's arm was the only remaining source of the Living Steel that composed his arm.  Ikuto's sword hadn't even scratched it.  He rose his arm and it turned into a huge shield, blocking himself from the falling rocks, before crouching low to the ground and focusing his fire chakra into the shield.  This move would be... different.  He activated the first gate.  "Shooooooryuken!"  He shot upward, destroying the falling rocks and breaking through floors until he got to the top of the building, standing on top of it.  He gave a loud whistle and leaped off of the building, performing a frontflip off of the building.  He landed on the back of a huge white dragon.  Reshiram.  He shot skyward and stared down at Ikuto.  "Get me close to him, Reshi."


----------



## Kei (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She positioned herself in a sort of stance, her left leg behind her and her right leg in front. Her body low to the ground as she clasped the hook tightly, Nyan Cat wasn't having it. He seemed upset with them for trying to stop it from during it heavenly or hellish job. Kei lighting began to pulsate benenath her feet as she began to gather power. 

Nyan cat began to struggle with the hooks and finally opened it mouths it unleashed a huge blast of rainbows and sparkles tearing up the ground and aiming right at Kei...

Her eyes widen and soon she took off like lighting! Behind her was a bright glow of blue as the cat began to attack and destroy the village trying to get to her.It was blinded by Kuzunoha attack which made it harder to see...

Kei jumped up on to a house and then slammed the hook deep into it paws, Nyan Cat released a huge yell of pain...

_"MOVE NOW OR YOU WILL BE FOREVER SEALED WITH NYAN CAT!"_Rococo yelled before doing some hand signs and soon a portal was created, Kei was pushed off by Nyan Cat struggles and crashed landed into a house behind her...


----------



## River Song (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hotaru*


He stepped through the woods. He had been given a note to come here. He had been apprehensive but money was promised and he needed the cash. He stepped into the clearing slowly the light was shining through the canopy above. Giving the space an eerie glow.

He turned around after hearing the leaves crunch obviously under someone or something’s weight. A man stepped forward. Hotaru took a battle stance this man had a murderous aura surrounding him.



"What do you want" Hotaru shouted at him from a safe distance. The man in an elegant aristocratic tone replied “I am Lucien Lachance, at this point and time that is all you need to know.” He said curtly approaching Hotaru. Hotaru backed away, never taking his eyes of of the man.

The man who looked like he was oblivious to his discomfort continued “I need you to do me and my ....friends a favour. An acquaintance of ours has failed to pay his debts and ahs searched for sanctuary within the walls of Fuzen. The task is simple: kill him. That way the authorities will deduct from his will what is rightfully ours, with the bonus prospect of making an example of him so our others debtors will not defy us.”

He withdrew a knife from his pocket; it was plain, nothing spectacular. “This is what one could call....a trademark of me and my friends. It is the kind of knife  we always use. By usinf this other people will know it is our doing but don’t worry it won’t be able to be traced back to you”

“Do you except?”


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Both Kuzunoha and Kei successfully brutally attached the hooks onto the Nyan Cat as I was still floating in the air above the creature.

I saw Kei get pushed back into a nearby house unconscious while the elders were almost done finishing the sealing technique. "Shit, shes going to be sealed in the process if she doesn't get away!" 

"The villagers or Kuzunoha would not be able to get her out in time plus if they stop the sealing process, they would have to do the whole technique over and the creature was sure to get free of the hooks in that time. Damnit!", I thought with worry. I was still injured from that damn song the Nyan Cat used.... "Either way she would be in danger... I guess I have no choice to risk saving her!"

From what I saw, the elders were almost done with the sealing jutsu, approximately 15 seconds telling from their hand signs. "15 seconds... Can I make it?!". The fact I was at least 200 meters up in the air would not help.... 

10 Seconds.... I felt contact on the Cat's body and thrusted myself towards Kei! "You fools, the sealing technique is almost done, you will be sealed within!", one of the Elders yelled out. "Continue on, don't stop now!", I yelled while I was rushing towards Kei's unconscious body.

5 Seconds... I was landed on the ground right above the Nyan Cat.
4 Seconds... I focused my mind all on my agility and took one step on the ground and used my speed to beat the time.
2 Seconds...  I just reached her but I saw the sealing jutsu start to activate. "Damn I might be too late!" I thought while I was about to help Kei up. 
1 Second.... "Shit!" I thought. The Sealing Jutsu activated and the Nyan Cat was sealed causing an huge cloud of smoke to appear.

"Nooo, those poor children!", One of the Elder's yelled refering to us. 

The cloud of smoke started to clear and two figures shown up. It was me with Kei in my arms. The elders were filled with relief seeing us safe. Kuzunoha was just Kuzunoha....

"You know Kei, if you wanted me to help you to attach the hook onto the thing, you should have just asked sooner." I said with a fake laugh.


----------



## River Song (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Would he kill for money? Would he break ones of Gods most sacred rules? 

Yes he would, who was a man in the sky to limit his potential. Hotaru stepped forward his eyes still locked on Lucien?s cold black ones. He extended his hand, about to make one of the biggest decisions of his life.
?Yes, I will? he said grasping the knife and pulling it from Lucien?s grip. Lucien smirked there was potential in this young assassin.

?Good, good. We will greatly compensate you for your troubles. Money which I hope will be put to good use. ? he raised his hand as if he was a minister giving a benediction

?Let your blade be true and your heart be cold. Go my brother?

Hotaru had to admit that Lucien was a strange man but he was a strange man with deep pockets it seemed. He slowly backed away before turning around and leaping into the trees


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

She watched as Noctis sprinted with all of his might towards Kei, trying to save here from the sealing process. Kuzu couldn't do anything except help keep nyan cat in place. "Damn it!" Grinding her feet into the ground, she could feel the Nyan cat trying to pull free. 

Her legs and arms started to feel the effects of being strained as she held this creature down. _'Leave..if you value your life as a ninja..'_ Gritting her teeth she held on a little longer as she looked out to the others. "Screw...you...woman." Suddenly a large plume of smoke erupted all around the other two members of the group and the Nyan cat, the rope went limp in her hands immediately after.


As the smoke dissipated, all that stood there was Noctis and Kei in his arms. She blushed lightly as she muttered. "Awww..its the princess carry." Shaking the manga thoughts from her mind she focused on the matter at hand. "So..is it done, Elders?"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 30, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*












Exhale...

I have to exhale... I'm fighting my very own blood. Our clans brought us together, but now my will has brought us apart. I see that you have little intention to hold back. I can see that you summoned that best to kill me. I don't deserve to die, I deserve to live and suffer for the rest of my life. My stupid fear lead me to this, but...

"I won't die just yet!"

I can sense the flames in the armor increase in strength, yet another speed boost. I'm becoming faster as this armor is still in affect. 

Date...

Out of all the people I refused to fight. You were in that list. A large list, but it was a rather predictable situation. I'm trying to escape the very situation I'm doing now.

"I'll burn this camp along with you..."

I'll rush...

And as he said, he did. He used his speed to run across the camp his blade was still 12 feet long, the left a rather large trial of fire behind him and he soon stopped as he saw that Date was hurling towards him he lifted the blade and said.

"Let me show you the true Blasting Zone!"

He smashed the blade into the ground, the chakara that created it layer soon was swallowed by the ground and huge pillars of lightning came rushing towards Date and his summoning. They would follow him for a awhile, but Ikuto wasn't done yet. he formed a hand sign, as his sharingan burned with determination.   

"Let me pave the path I chose with blood. I am an Uchiha and shall not quiver by the hands of my pursuers. Let them be friend, comrades or even family."

Ikuto said as he voiced echoed within  the armor. 

"Let the fire of hate burn me. Let the world reject me. Let the village deny me. But I promised myself that...."

Ikuto's leg spread as he entered a defense position, hands created a sign activated his jutsu: Murder of Crows Confusion

"...I will not let anyone kill me! " 

His body soon dispersed into hundreds of crows...


----------



## Kei (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

_"Thank you for your hard work and dedication to this project."_Rococo said as he watched them near him,_"Please take care and have a safe journey home, your work isn't needed anymore. The process of sealing Nyan cat is done and our home can finally return to the peace it once was."_

Kei slowly stirred from her slumber as she notice that she was in the arms of a guy, she quickly jumped off and rubbed her eyes. Nyan Cat was gone and she recieved her just rewards and plus Koji was still secure around her neck. She smiled, a job well done if she does say so myself.

"Glad to help.."Kei told them but then she turned to Noctis and gave him a slight punch in the arm,"Thanks..."she began before blusing and turning down

"For...saving me that is..."Kei quickly turned away and began to head back to the beach any longer on this island and she would probably go crazy and start killing people


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I looked at her with confusion as she punched me but afterwards she gave me her thanks.

"Heh, not really a much of a big deal right? I mean I bet there's tons of people that would gave their lives to save you seeing that your the daughter of the Fuzen Kage.", I sighed while rubbing the arm she punched. 

She was hard to understand but looking at her smile made me feel unusually happy all of a sudden, something I haven't felt for a while. 

"Well we can't forget about Kuzunoha, she held down the creature as I was coming to get you. So she helped tremendously otherwise you wouldn't have turned out so well. Rest assured, we solved the conflict the Village had, all three of us together." I leant back against a wall and crossed my arms. 

Then I saw Kei heading towards the beach, I forgot to tell her that the captain won't be back until his ship is repaired. "Uuuhhh, Kei? Since you immediately left me and Kuzunoha at the beach once we got to the island, the captain said it would take him at least two days to return to the island because of his badly damaged ship.", I scratched my head.

I could tell she would get angry by this, but it can't be helped.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

It was night when they reached the cabin in Fuzen, nobody was around set for a glow of light that was coming from the cabin in the middle of the woods. Cheza heard something as she had her guard up as she noticed somebody coming. Hakro, Akina and his wolves enter the cabin. "It been too long since I seen you guys" Cheza said. "The garden looks bigger than the lasttime I saw it, we are going to be gone longer than you think." "You should come with us, to help us train with everyone else we know." "I would like to see my crops grow and get something of it before I leave with you guys again." "You are useful where you go Cheza you can grow and find other plants to use in the wild, you know some healing to teach me or Akna." "I have a interest to help people or just heal Hakro's wolves when they got hurt." "Fine, I go wit you to train with you two and your wolves."

Hakro's wolves were comfortable on the rugs of the cabin, they trusted her when they walked into the cabin. Hakro looked around thinking it was the cabin or Cheza's smell of moon flowers that calmed anyone, he was also calmed himself as he sat in a chair. "Anything been exciting for you Cheza?" "Not really, but my wolves pups has gotten bigger since you last saw them and mostly it been quiet. I just been working on my medical pratice and my jutsus as well making them stronger." "I see them before we leave again then you can join us again when you want to any time." Hakro got up to go take a shower and relax some more. Akina started talking to Cheza about her adventures and exerperiences. "How you met a gy yet, it is almost time for you to get away from your brother?" "We are a good team, not yet I have not decided if we are more than just friends." Akina growled at the other wolves to have a disscusion of their own with out Akina hearing but Cheza could understood them. She growled back as the wolves stop therir conversation and relax on the rugs of the cabin.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

"Well...I'm glad we got this thing done." Proceeding to the beach as well she caught up to her other two team mates for the mission. Only to over hear Noctis talking about the ship being repaired for two days. "WHATTT!?!? I don't have time to stew around here for two days! I need to get more of my training done!!"

Running down the dirt path, she frantically looked for a fisherman, or anyone who had a boat. "Can anyone take me back to the mainland?!" A confused old man looked around, then pointed at himself. "Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!" grabbing his hand, she shook it wildly then hugged him. "You don't know what your doing for me. I seriously need to get back there to finish this training." Suddenly she stopped then turned back around to Noctis and Kei. yelling as loud as she could, she shouted, "HEY NOCTIS!! TAKE MY HALF OF THE MISSION'S PAYMENT TO THE LEAF VILLAGE!! IF YOU DON'T! I WILL KILL YOU!!!!...BYE!!" Kuzu waved at the two of them as the old man pushed the boat into deeper waters. Turning away with a slight smile on her face. "With the new move Master taught me." Cracking her knuckles she looked happily towards the opposite shore.


----------



## River Song (Jul 1, 2011)

*Hotaru* 

Hotaru walked up to the gates of Fuzen. Fuzen the village he had abandoned long ago but yet unlike the departed viper. Hotaru didn’t seem to be the top priority of the village. I wonder why they deemed him so special. He pulled the black hood up over his head. He was wearing a black robe which covered him and Cheranu. For all the people surrounding him knew he was a travelling salesman who carried his goods on his back.

Tucked into the robe was Lucien’s knife. He walked slowly through the gates. He didn’t glance around nervously like some would but instead he continued forward. Glancing around would only serve to alert the patrolling ninja that he was nervous. 

He continued on the road to the house but something caught his eye. The cemetery, the cemetery in which his Father was buried. One stop of couldn’t hurt Hotaru thought as he walked in. He quickly manoeuvred through the grave stones until he found his Fathers.  Hotaru look suddenly saddened. Along with his Father name there was someone else, his Mothers. 

Apparently she had died not long after Hotaru left. Had Hotaru’s leaving caused her death?  He didn’t know. He turned briskly away he couldn’t let anything distract him from his mission.

Hotaru continued towards the house, when he arrived he assessed his routes. It wasn’t a mansion but it was a fairly sizeable house. There was a front door and a back door, they were obviously out. There was an open window on the second story but how long would it take and how noticeable would Hotaru be? He knew the answers to those questions so that route was out.

The last root was a hatch door at the back, away from people’s view. It probably leads down to the cellar. Perfect.


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei looked at Noctis for a minute as her eye slightly twitched she was stuck here until the captain got back. Kei was about to rage and rage hard until she heard Kuzunohah laughing and rushing off to the nearest boat, Kei mouth instantly shot open and she quickly turned around! 

"Noo!!!"Kei screamed as she tried to catch up,"Take me with you!!!!"

But it was too late, the girl was already far gone and Kei couldn't swim. She slowly sniffed as she realized that she was stuck on this cat infested island until the person who was suppose to take her home gets here. Kei collasped on the ground and then looked at the bright blue sky

"Why...Why...."Kei sniffled, "This sucks..."

Kei blocked the sun light with her hands as she laid there on the white sandy beach

===
*Taiyou Aosuki*

"100  bottles of beer on the wall..100 bottles of beer, take one down pass dem around 99 bottles of beer on the wall."

Taiyou laid down on the counter as she played around with the glass, the bar downstairs was hers and hers alone. Sometimes she found Shin or Ryoji down here but this was none of that anymore. Hell she wasn't even the same, she was a lonely single mother of two. 

"Mr.Jack..."she said to the glass,"I still got it don't I?"

The glass didn't say anything back like she expected it as she raised up and slam the thing back to warm her aching throat.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I was just silently watching Kei rage, but again it can't be helped. I was surprised that Kuzunoha found someone to take her back with her, but I really didn't care. 

I didn't mind staying on this island for another two days, if it means to avoid Raiko and Suiko asking me if I made any progress with Kei.......

But I saw Kei finally stop raging and planted herself onto the beach. I felt bad so I walked up to her and sat right beside her. "You know Kei, this mission wasn't so bad as a first.", as she was sulking, "I got to understand you more as time passed and I honestly couldn't be much happier. Back in the Ninja Academy I tried to avoid making friends and such but that really didn't help me until I bumped into that night." as I stared at the sky with her. "So in simple words, I'm glad I met you."


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She looked up at the boy who was talking, he was really trying to make her feel better. She smiled at Noctis saying that he was glad to meet her, Kei got up and walked into the shallow little ocean as she smiled. It was nice, it was really nice having everything go back to the way it could have been or would have been with no worries or cares.

Kei turned around to Noctis and splashed some water at him...

"I am glad that I met you too!" She yelled as she continued on splashing him with water,"So does this mean we are friend now?"

She laughed as she twirled around a bit, she was on an island and it sucked so much that she couldn't swim. But the one thing she could do was enjoy herself and get into a better mood, at least she made a friend and wasn't left behind on some island alone.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Getting splashed in the face killed the mood. "Not yet, just be glad I can trust you n-", I got cut off because I got splashed in the face again. 

I didn't have any thought of splashing her back because I thought it would have been pointless but interrupting me while I was talking was unacceptable. I started splashing her back and before I knew it, I developed a feeling of something I rarely feel, and that was having fun.

Suddenly a boat approached, it seemed familiar from somewhere before. I looked at where it was looking at and it was the Kunai I planted earlier with the red cloth attached around it. I stopped splashing and started heading towards the boat as Kei continued on splashing me. "It couldn't be?", I said with confusion. 

A familiar person got out and started waving at me. "I guess he came back early", I wondered as I started walking towards him.


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Oh my god yes!!"

Kei rushed towards the boat with great speed before jumping in before he even hit land. Even though she was scared of toppling over and drowning, the thought of going home and having some sweets and real food was too much to pass up on a silly illusion or worry in her head. Kei looked at Noctis as she laughed..

"You are soaking wet you know!'she laughed not mentioning the fact that she was also drenched from head to tail with water, she blew up her hair and smiled

She leaned to the side of the boat,"You look kinda cool when having fun you know."she complimented before grabbing a blanket and wrapping it around her so she won't catch a cold


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"Heh, I would say the same." I smiled at her with straight eyes.

The Captain was back so early but I didn't understand why. "I guess you kids turned out ok after all.  But where's the other girl?", He asked as he scratched his beard. 

"She had other plans of transportation and wasn't patient enough to wait 2 days. I think it was because of training reasons", as I climbed onto the ship. "Besides that, how come you turned up so early?"

"One of my friends was nice enough to let me borrow his boat so I decided to come early", he said with a smirk. 

I couldn't help but notice that Kei's clothes were almost transparent and slight revealing her body. I quickly looked away as I blushed and let out a sigh, "You know Kei, it would be nice if you cover your front before people start noticing your 'development'."

The Captain got on the boat and started to get ready to leave. The setting sun was right on top of the ocean, as I was looking at, I could think about nothing else but what I learned and gained today.


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Ah!?"

Kei looked at herself and then saw what he meant, she quickly wrapped herself tighter into the blanket almost like a cocoon before giving Noctis a bit of hatred glares from behind his back. Almost like small stabbing wounds to the back of his head but she just flipped it off and didn't move one bit.

"Pervet."she grumbled before slowly scrunching herself upward to look at the sunset, it was really nice

Almost to nice, Kei looked at her scarf realizing it was wet. This day was good, this day didn't have her snapping or the scarf getting damage much because the simple fact it was wet. And all she had to do was dry it, Kei yawned before looking over to Noctis

"Aren't you tired?"she asked still wrapped cacoon style in the blanket


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I could feel the fresh breeze from the ocean while heading back to the Land of Fire. It felt great as my hair swayed in the air. My clothes started to dry but the cold didn't bother me at all.

Kei came up to me and asked if I was tired at all, "It depends, do you think I would be tired after almost being crushed by a cat and risking being sealed for saving you?", I chuckled while I was still looking at the sky. 

"You know I've always wondered if what my father said was true. Your loved ones watch over you from the skies above even in the deepest pinches, they would still be watching over you.", I said with deep thought of my motherless childhood. 

I decided to lean back against the edge of the boat and crossed my arms as usual. Closing my eyes without a care for the world, as always.


----------



## River Song (Jul 1, 2011)

*Rika*

She silently walked out of Taiyou?s house her wounds healed. It had been a stressful experience, as stressful one expects being abused by your Father and then kidnapped by a psychopathic kage to be. Fuzen was different from Konoha, while the latter village had sold it natural beauty for money and power Fuzen still retained it. Of course one could say Rika had no concept of what beauty is being blind and all but while Konoha smelled of grime and muck Fuzen smelled of nature. You can?t really describe how nature smells. It smells green, believe it or not to Rika green had a smell or a smell that made her think of green....and badly made furniture.

Rika walked out of the gats, brushing past a boy not that older than her with a large load on his back, he was much too young to be a merchant but she quickly sweeped that to the other side of her mind as she leapt into the trees.

She arrived in a small clearing there was a river running on one side and a large rock in the middle. She sat on the rock thinking of how much her life had changed.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2011)

*Miho*

After the events at Kumo, Miho had separated from Mikako once they were in the clear wanting to be alone to ponder a lot of what just happened. Moving her right hand from behind the cloak she wore the young kunochi examined a small clear vial she'd had been holding since they left. The vial contained the blood of her now deceased and former teammate Koji Kazama. "He was a stain that I wasn't meant to cleanse. Let's hope he finds bliss in the after life." Miho thought to herself as she lazily twirled the object between her hands before placing back inside her pouch.

By this time seeing death and even the thought of it had long lost it's effect or Miho. With both her teammates and sensei out of the loop...she was left along once again, but this time she had something to help feel the void. The almighty had shown her what she must do, giving her the gift of being his chosen to cleanse the world. As she walked the sound of gently running water hit ears and catching her attention. A sense of nostalgia overcame her as she slowly walked toward the edge of road and bent down to look into the smooth flowing water of the river.

It reminded her of the orphanage she use live at, it to had a river much like this one, very gentle and calm. Standing up from her feet her eye also gazed over at a large rock, which held a surprise she wasn't expecting.

"Odd that the both of us would run into each other." She spoke out toward the girl on the rock.

Though things were going to get a little hectic.


----------



## River Song (Jul 1, 2011)

*Rika*

She looked up snapping out of her daze. The smell of the girl hit her not long after the girl had spoke. What was her name....Mito....Maho.....Miso no that was a kind of ramen. Well whoever she was Rika knew her by one name.
?Hey Fodder long tome no see. I can?t really say that though since I?ve never seen you? she said smirking

She hoped of the rock and walked over to the girl before she caught a whiff of something, blood. But something was off the blood smelt familiar. It was the vipers. It was the vipers blood, the same blood he used to promise Rika to break out of his controllers grip. 

She grabbed the bottle out of the girl?s hand, shocked. Had she done this? She placed it carefully down by the tree before turning to fodder. Her face straight, a silent fury lying behind her eyes which saw nothing.  She gritted her teeth. What had this girl did. Rika may not have many people she liked but when  she did she would fight tooth and nail for them.  

?Did you do this? Did you kill Him?? she said her voice just loud enough so she could here. Suddenly she began to shout ? ANSWER ME DID YOU DO THIS?!?  She grabbed her staff off of her back, the black ebony feeling at home in her hands. She glared at Miho  readying herself for battle


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2011)

*Miho*

Ignorance...truly was bliss.

She still sought to disrespect her by not calling her by her birth given name, just one of three insults altogether she had taken for this girl. This  girl standing before her had the nerve to take something of hers from her hand? That was the second insult she had taken from her and it would indeed be the very last. As a warrior respect was something Miho held in the highest regard and with the situation slowly escalating from an obvious misunderstanding from this girls ignorance...it seemed the almighty had set up an event to teach this girl some sort of manners. 

"I have no idea whom this person you speak of is, but this is the third time you have disrespected me and it shall be the last." Her fell to her sheath as she untied it from it's rope and held it outstretched in front of her. The sword Miho held currently in her sheath was easily the third strongest weapon in her collection, but as far as swords went it was her second strongest sword. It held an unnervingly high attack capabilities able to cleanly cut...well one would find out soon enough.

"You wish not to call me by my birth name. You dare invade my privacy by taken something of mind? And finally you draw your weapon on me." Sliding her foot across the ground, her left foot fell behind her right one.

"I shall how you that you're nothing more, than a foolish girl playing ninja."


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She pop Noctis on the side of the head and grumbled,"I could have saved my self you know!"she yelled at him before poistioning herself next to him. The thought of being on a boat again made her sick to her stomach but she forced herself not to heave up her left kidney and die by falling over and drowning, nope. She just swallowed what ever class she had left and tried her best to come off as the nice Kage child she is known as..

She turned to Noctis after he told her about what his father said...

Kei looked up at the starry sky and smiled weakly

"Mmm.."she mumbled a bit as she realized the past sins she made, the people she hurt, and the way she hurted herself. She wished that those things could have been kept her secret but she guess the dead knew all by this time,"My mom told me the same thing..."

She looked at Noctis,"My mother is all I have, our father left us when we were just born...So I have no memories or moments that I can remember..."she looked up at the stars,"I sometimes wonder did he ever hold me when I was younger? Did he ever think about me?..."

Kei laughed weakly,"What am i saying..."she turned away from Noctis,"Maybe I am too tired to think.."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
*...*​











The cicadas cryed...

A body laid of the ground leaving a remarkably large blood stain on the floor that it was in. It still moved, hand was in his, which was where the injury had been dealt. His breath was heavy, blood had already rushed to his lungs, he coughed and coughed spewing blood towards the ground that....

Laid thousands of bodies of the Branded soldiers.

Marthadel stood eyes widen with a touch of fear, the boy still moved even after taking such a round about amount of Damage, he had single handily taken down a camp of Branded. This Uchiha was... insane. And the stood..

"Marthadel..."

He had managed to corner the monster into a hold. he couldn't leave this camp alive. Ikuto had manage to use his fire bending abilities to create a rather large barrier of flames that was burning each and every building and exploding every explosive tag that was around in the area. Many Branded are dead cause of Ikuto's foolishness to do this.

"I knew that you were here to betray, but to corner me like this. All my ninja tool to escape this place were burned in the fire... You also added poison to last nights food... I only have enough chakara to stand... How you managed such..."

Ikuto pierced his swords toward his stomach.

"I don't care anymore... I'm tired of living a lie and loosing everything that I so held dear. My loves, my friends, my family and my home. I was foolish to try and escape my problems and come here... But finally I can do some good. I can make my clan and village proud..."

*-COUGH- -COUGH-*

"I don't... I don't want to live in a lie! I don't want to live in a world were I know that I'm gonna die alone! I still have a chance! And with this--"

Ikuto pulled the blade out of Jackson Marthadels stomach, the blood that coursed his arm towards the blade slowly mixing with Marthadel, gently dripped on the floor. 

Ikuto eyes finally watered, and he said. "I can finally say that I took one of the majors. And make my village proud.."

Marthadel never knew hoe to feel weak, the blade that had pierced his abdomen, had finished him...

"I'm sorry... everyone."

Ikuto feel onto his knees. The sword that was once in his hands melted away. Ikuto's saw the blurry sky soon fade to black slowly...

He started to sing a small tune his sister and mother use to sing as his life slowly left him.

"I'm sorry I can't say good-bye."

*...Good-Bye, Ikuto.*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*












I opened my eyes and listened to what Kei had said. "I guess you and I are one of a kind....", I looked at the ground. "My mother died during the time I was born... I never knew her... from what my father said, she's someone to care alot about.", saddened by my grief. "I grew up alone, my father was always busy and away from the residence doing his job as the leader of the clan. But I do have a feeling that shes watching over me, even during my time of need."

I looked over the boat and I saw a wide open ocean that luminated under the night sky. I turned around and saw Kei depressed, "Kei..." I slowly came up to Kei and kneeled down with my hand on her shoulder, "We have a future to look forward to don't we?", I silently said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 1, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> To Hakro it was time to end this by knockout. He does a few handseals has he knows this is bad with wind and lighting. He created a burst of kighting from his mouth using the jutsu Lightning Release: False Darkness as it a burst of loud boom as well as the wind stop as the fog was blow in one direction in that was in fronto of Darius as it sap some of Hakro's charka. He ran at Darius jumping behind him and hitting him in the back of his head with one of the brass knuckles on his left hand. He extracted the metal wolf claws from the brass knuckle on his right hand as he slashed Darius back deeply with his metal claws, then he pulled them back in as he pushed Darius to the ground. Akina was holding her ears from the sharp sound. He was breathing hard as he felt blood on his metal claws. Vincent was smirking in the shadows as he was proud and Hakro did not need any more help with his mind, but I will till talk to you Vincent thought.



*Darius*

Darius's body lay there though after a few seconds it turned into a log. Violet smiled a little eyes narrowed in a smirk. She knew what happened. When the fog was blown toward Darius he used that moment of being hidden to cast a substitution. Smart indeed. 
Darius appeared behind Hakro with shadoless flight. He stuck out his palm with two overlapping diamond marks. They began glowing blue "Dark Release: Judgment!" as that was said the marks burst a powerful burst of blue fire. At close range this seemed over though Violet contnued to watch. He had ben gathering Hakro's chakra and now release in one big burst. An explosion ocured as the chakra made contact.


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Don't say things like that so lightly...The future is never promised."

Kei shrugged off his hands as she moved to the opposite side of the boat, the future. Her father, it was all bland and seemed disrupted like someone had painted her whole world black and white. She was either going to live or die, that was the future she was working so hard for.

Kei tighten her grip on Koji scarf, the main reason why she wasn't going to be happy with the future. She sat on the boat as she watched the moon rise and soon the cold air greeted her skin...

She gripped tightly to the scarf as she sat down and hugged her knees

Such a depressing life a ninja was promised...


----------



## Chronos (Jul 1, 2011)

...Ikuto

What a wonderful name.

I always gave my gratitude as a child to my parents when they gave me that name. I've always liked it so much, I use to envy some of my classmates saying things like that...

Well...

It won't matter anymore. 

I remember when I was a child. I wanted to join the soccer club that the village held each summer. I remember placing a lot of effort into practicing, but unfortunately, I'll the the first to admit that I wasn't cut out for soccer.

My uniform never got a single dirt stain.

I felt bad for my family that came to see me in all of the games, just to watch me sit on the sidelines.

Obviously I had no future within this so I decided to quit after a year.

The main reason was that I felt alone, unwanted and uncared for. I t was rather a stupid reason, but that what I felt in that moment.

I felt that I had little people that actually cared for me.

But that's not what drove me into such a suicide mission...

What drove into this is knowing that I'll be helping those that I hold close to my heart get a safer future. Marthadel is gone a long with his soldiers, I managed to steal his life and drag it back to the hell it once came from...

But the cost was my own life.

I won't be able to fulfill my promises, nor complete my goal.

But I can say... That I can die happily knowing that in the end I ended up doing something that I think is right.

Maybe the others will thinks so too?

Heh...

Look at me... even here soon reaching death I still think about the others... How ironic that I, of all people, decided to die for all those in my hearts.

No one will care for my death... but I care for them, no matter what they say...

I truly loved my village along with all the nice people I met.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I wasn't able to make her smile this time, I got up and turned around. 

"We work towards our own promised future we have in mind, we can make it into a reality." I looked towards the approaching shore of the Land of Fire. "Your father and my mother aren't the ones to hold us back, they will cheer for us till the end. If you are unable to reach your future, I'll do my job as a Prince to help you." I boldy stated. 

Everything was silent for a few seconds, I sighed. "Kei, the reason I tried my best to save you was because I didn't want see your happiness get taken away. You do have a future to look forward to, and your own future holds your happiness in it." I then left to the front of the boat as it reached the shore, and jumped off onto land. 

I started walking towards Konoha...


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

She didn't say anything, she just waited until he left. The Captain looked at her with weak eyes wondering if she was going to move or not as she stayed wrapped up in the blanket. He didn't know, he didn't know nor would he ever. The suffering, the pain none of it was out. She just wanted to go back to her academy days...

Where life was simpler, when she didn't know nor care about her mother relationships

When she didn't know anything about love or what it could do

When she didn't know anything about the fate that was awaiting her and all the pain she brought other people..

"Are you regretting living?"a voice asked that made her shot up like a bullet, looking up it was her brother looking down at her,"Do you wish that you wasn't born?"

Kei looked down and shook her head,"Not at all.."

Kyo sighed as he crouched down and pat his little sister head, he was waiting in Konaha for days for her to return home. Kei stared at him with amazement as his hair had gotten longer and his left eye was covered by his bang. It only made him smile as she took all this in, almost like he was a brand new person.

He took her hand and she got up,"Lets go home."he said,"All these emotions will pass sooner or later."

He could feel her grip tighten as she mumbled the words that seemed to have no hope in it...

"I wish..."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 1, 2011)

Shana...

Could you please move you damn head out of my lap!

Man what I wouldn't give to say those words to her again...

Shana was always the type of girl to piss me off from time to time. But i lover her, she told me the secrets behind the sharingan! How couldn't I love her! 

Hehe...

Making stupid jokes again huh?

...Shana

You were the last person to watch me leave the village and head out to the world, you were the one that wanted me to keep living, and yet... You were the one that always stood there by my side when things were bad. Even if I fell and sprained my knee you were always there to help me up and make it better.

I wish I could smile...

Kyo.

I guess that all that talk about protecting you sister went to the drain now. I won't be able to help anyone now... Not ever again, sorry, but you already knew that the only person that Kei truly could cont on is you... Of course my body wasn't strong enough to take care of your sister, my foolishness made me loose her and end up in this situation.

Don't blame yourselves love ones...

I died cause of my stupidity and way of choosing...

I guess I was jealous of Koji... He always had Kei wrapped around his arms... always. Mad at the village for hating my clan and having a kage that hates it own Uchiha citizens. Sad at Marta for not returning my feelings for her. 

In love with Kei. And afraid to admit it.

I really am a fool...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"Maybe that was a little too harsh", I thought as I was walking towards Konoha. I was getting frusterated over a girl but I didn't know what do say or do... "Should I turn back and apologize?" I took a deep breath and sighed.

My mind was blank at the moment. "If I can't bring someone happiness, how can I become a leader." 

All these questions were entering my head, Why do I care about her so much?. Why did I leave so abruptly? Can't I just go back and apologize? I knew this wasn't going to leave me until I did something right... After all I had to choose the path that was right for me.

"Maybe... I do care about her.. not just out of friendship but someone else I have never felt..." I was frustrated, and all I wanted was to understand Kei. She's the same as me, we both were alone on the inside no matter how much we denied it.

"I just can't go back to my people like this..." I felt like something was wrong inside me, something I should do to fix it... It was to fill Kei's heart with happiness... That alone help me continue in life. 

I stopped walking and stood still, "I wonder how much it's going to take for me to apologize to her..."

I turned around and walked the opposite direction from Konoha, there was something that was needed to be done, without doing it, I could not continue.

I ran towards the darkness of the forest, hopefully meeting up with Kei again.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Shana Uchiha*

The flames soon extinguished by the heavy rain. Shana Uchiha stood next Ikuto's nearly dead body, ninja's from Konoha had patched his would and were casting their medical nin-jutsu to his injuries, closing the most fatal one they rushed towards the nearest village. Shana had grovel to the Anbu, but she had, had a talk with Ikuto, they all planned for this to happen, ever since Ikuto left he's been followed, Ikuto knew and one day he met them and told him about a plan.

It was risky but... needed to kill Marthadel.

"Hurry! What's the nearest village!"

"Fuzengakure Chief! "

"Then that's where we're heading! Hurry I don't want to loose him."

They didn't have much time...

Ikuto's life was fading the tried taking him to the nearest village, but if they were to late.

Shana could say good-bye to her little brother...

Ikuto life was hanging by a thread, she should've never agreed to do for his to do such a dangerous mission...

Ikuto was the thing most important to her... she couldn't loose him, not now! Not ever, she rushed through the trees and through the rain. Ikuto can't die he can't die! He just cant!

Thought Shana, they're speed was amazing... They were almost at the Fuzen gates. Shana was yelling at them to hurry up and move their legs. An occasional scream or two was heard, but she didn't care, she wanted her brother alive.

"Ikuto don't die on me just yet!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Holding hands in the moonlight

It gave Kyo false hope that he was making up for all the times that he promised to protect Kei. To give her happiness and let her live a regular life, but he knew he was far from it and that he had to do better. The damn snake and then the Uchiha, how many times did Kei had to shed a tear for men?

Those disgusting low lives...

Kyo lit up a cig before putting it in his mouth, that was it. The feeling of something so small having a huge effect on his nerves, calming them. The smell alone made him feel at peace, Kei looked at him for a minute before looking back down. He looked at her

"What is wrong?"he asked as he took the cig from his mouth

Kei shook her head,"Nothing, you just look like Shin for a moment."she smiled 

This caused Kyo to grumble,"Don't lump me in the same sentence with him."he said putting the cig back in his mouth

Kei smiled but then she turned around when she smelled something...

Noctis?

Kei saw him coming up rushing to get to her,"Noctis?"

Kyo growled,"What the fuck is that? A wanna be bishi?"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 1, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

10 days had past...

Ikuto was under critical surgery and was about to loose his life. He now is in the hospital, but... the village already sent him to prison for joining Branded, but for killing one of the higher officers, he was given the privilege to life, but, like fate decided, go to jail...

How stupid...

He wanted to end his life right there at that moment now he sit in this bed, the same room where he and Kei first...

Damn it...

It was simple, he needed to just rest until his body was completely healed up... As long as no one knew that he was here, he could live in peace. I'm under surveillance now, Shana was the once assigned for me, 24 hours a day. at least I can see her face...

Everything hurt now... So much pain....

"I just hope the others don't find me here."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I saw two figures up ahead, one was Kei, the other didn't seem familiar.

I stopped in my tracks as the other unknown figured provoked me, "I don't know who you are but what are you doing with Kei?!", I yelled angrily. 

I looked at Kei, "Kei! I shouldn't have left you back there, I was frustrated... I don't want you to be depressed, that will make me feel even worse than scum knowing I made you feel that way! I know I don't know what happened in your past and I was ignorant of that, but nonetheless we both shared the same pain!", I shouted towards her.

I slowly started walking towards her ignoring the unfamiliar figure beside her. I didn't care, right now I had to fix what I had done. If I can't do that, I can't return to my clan feeling like this...


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

As soon as he made a step towards Kei tiny little wires shot from the sword and blocked his path. Kyo took a drag of the cigerrette before looking at the boy standing before him that was trying to make ammends with his sister. Kei looked at her brother and shook her head as if she wasn't pleased with her brothers actions.

"Kyo!"Kei began but instantly blocked off by Kyo gettingin front of her

Kyo eyes narrowed,"Stay away from my sister."Kyo growled, Kei eyes widen as she grabbed Kyo shirt

"Kyo! He is a friend!"she said as she pulled at her older brother who just simply stared down Noctis before turning around, Kei looked at Noctis and smiled weakly, "I am sorry...This is my older brother. Kyo Aosuki."

Kyo turned sharply,"..."Kyo didn't like this development at all as he grabbed his sister hand and began to walk away, Kei only struggled lightly before turning around and waving

"I am sorry."she said before turning back to Kyo


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I gritted my teeth, "You know if you were her brother, you wouldn't have stopped her from doing what she truly wanted to do.......", My hair was covering my eyes as I was talking to the person named Kyo. 

"Kei, I don't want to hurt you.... I feel like there's some kind hidden bond between us.... even before we met! I felt pain at times even when I didn't think I was depressed, but I came to understand that it might have been your pain affecting me....", I grabbed my heart and tugged it. "If your "so-called" brother is going to stand in the way of it, I don't think we will be able to achieve that "promised" future we have in mind..."

I reached my hand out to her as she was walking. "I can't fail.... I have to convince her." As I thought.


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

"Noctis...."
That the only thing she could say, that the only thing she could think of saying to him. Kyo was getting angry and she could feel it, she placed her hand on Kyo back and he looked down at her and she just shook her head. Silently begging him not to do anything stupid...

"Kyo..."Kei said as he saw that Noctis had reached out for her hand and took it

Kyo growled, if it wasn't one thing it was the other. It seemed like the world really wanted to tear apart the twins that had only each other, that went though hell and back. Kyo yanked Kei away and placed her behind his back, when Kei tried to move towards Noctis it was met with his strings...

"You don't know crap." Kyo began, "Don't come and start to preach some shit you can't even stand by. You don't know my sister and you sure as hell don't know about her past now do you?"
"Kyo!" Kei called out but was met with a glare before turning back to Noctis

"Stay away...That is my last warning, I don't give a shit about any bond you have with her...I let her do what she pleased once...And now look where the hell we ended up." Kyo said turning around

Kei knew what that meant and this time didn't struggle with Kyo grip, she could only look down....

He was right...

----

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki LT*

"Kei..."

Kei lifted up her head from the table slowly as she woke up. A nice wamr cinnamon smell greeted her nose and there he was. Kyo. She smiled as he ws looking over her. But then her smile turned into a frown as she realize the feeling that was going though him...

"Kyo?" she began

He shook his head, "Something just been reported..." he said Kei lifted up and closed the book she was reading before she went to bed.

"Ikuto has been captured."he said,"He was in really bad condition  when they brought him in..."

Kyo watched as Kei instantly got up and almost rushed out of the library before Kyo caught her arm. She quickly looked back at him wondering what the hell was he doing, but there was no need for words. Kyo didn't want her to go...He didn't want her to end up a crying mess...

"I have to go to him."Kei said

Kyo didn't look at her,"And do what?"he countered Kei was silent, "There is nothing you can do...He was apart of the branded and he is lucky that he gets this treatment."

"But I mad---"

"*WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GROW UP!?"*Kyo yelled causing Kei to tense up, he finally turned to her,"He is just going to wind up like Koji....Dead...So spare yourself the pain and leave him."

Kei yanked her arm away,"He needs me..."

And with that she rushed out, Kyo clenched his fist

"Fucking men."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"Kei......", That second she touched my hand, I could feel that happiness again, the same happiness when she was splashing me with water, that same happiness when I rescued her from getting sealed. But she was yanked away from her brother.

"Kyo.... Its true I haven't seen what she had gone through nor I haven't known her long enough... but the times when I was depressed for no reason, the times when I felt like crying... They were her pain digging inside me!" My tone of voice got louder and louder...

Each time Kei called her brother's name, I could tell she didn't want to see me get hurt, but I also could feel her suffering, the same suffering I had felt before....

As Kyo gave his last warning to me, "I'm not going until I set things right... I don't know what Kei's past was.... but I can somehow feel her suffering inside me.... and I'll continue to feel it unless I do something.... I'm probably even making her feel my pain right now... " I said with a straight face looking into the eye's of killer's intent belonging to Kyo. "And as the Prince of the Ranen clan, I'm not going to allow you to stop me until I do what's right for Kei!" I yelled. 


The path I'm following right now... somehow I feel its turning towards the one I need to follow... I didn't want to let down my clan nor I didn't want to let down Kei. "Besides, I still owe her for something special she gave me." I thought.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Viper's Requiem_​ 
Both warriors lunged forward for each other, Koji's fist coming at the nameless Kuraihoshi's sword at full throttle. Koji's Domu coating his fist in an iron-like rock as he met the steel of the Kuraihoshi's sword. The power behind their opening blows shook the very fabric of the gargantuan structure. Hurricane force winds emanated from the point of contact causing Koji's attention to be diverted as he saw Kei,Selim, Kyo, and Tifa tied up bodies swaying in the wind. The rope was giving yet but it would if the fight persisted like this. The Kuraihoshi was able to capitalize on Koji being distracted by repelling him backward onto a lower steel girder. Koji landed kind of off balance as the Kuraihoshi landed in front of him brandishing his katana. He brought the sword back then stepped took a big step forward as he attempted to drive it into Koji's heart. Koji threw himself onto his back, slamming into the girder hard as the blade went over him. Trying to take advantage of the way the Kuraihoshi was standing he took a swipe at his front leg with a kick knocking the cat eared boy onto his back as well.

They both simultaneously kipped themselves up from the ground wasting no time in resuming their attack on each other. The nameless warrior had the control of the offensive tempo as he slashed at Koji in a variety of ways, vertical downward, a horizontal slash, a diagonal slash, varying the pattern so as to keep Koji off balance as all he could do was dodge. Koji could feel himself running out of room with every step as he was being backed into a corner, he needed to create an opening. He watched as his opponent raised his sword above his head preparing for another downward slash. Koji's boots began to glow a bright yellow as the swordsman brought his sword down. Koji spun and whipped his leg forward for a roundhouse kick driving the sole of his Dirty Boot into the sword.

*"DATI BUTSU INKAN!!!"*

The force of the blow sent shockwaves through the sword before the Kuraihoshi was lifted from his feet and sent flying downward crashing through girders. Koji peered down at the Kuraihoshi or rather where he should have landed but he was unable to locate him. A chill ran up Koji's spine, he felt someone behind him. Rather he instinctively recognized that a predator had him in his sights. Koji defensively tightened up his muscles and braced himself as his body rocketed to the ground through the cold harsh steel into the earth. Rubble and dirt flew up from the the crater his body had created from the impact. As if he was nothing he was swatted into the ground. His body was on fire as he got up and dusted himself off, getting pummeled into the ground never felt good.

"So that accursed star didn't just give you those cute little ears, it gave you some power as well.

"Koji Kazama you can't even fathom the abilities of a Kuraihoshi. I am in touch with the very spirit of this land. I can not be defeated on this land. Too many before me have fallen! I am a saint! Beyond Reproach and I will not stop until you lend me the fire of your star!!!"The cat eared boy roared down on Koji as he held his sword outstretched. The conviction was clear, this boy before Koji was a true believer. Koji did not lift his gaze from this cat but it didn't help as he disappeared from Koji's sight. Soon Koji felt a brisk air lash out at his body, ripping through his skin as his blood sprayed the air. The nameless Kuraihoshi cut him with his blade, his strike coming at a level of speed Koji couldn't comprehend. He felt the life drain from his body as the blood spurted profusely out of his neck and other orfices. The battle ended in an instant.

Koji's whole world faded to white as he looked up to the sky at Kei,Selim, Kyo, and Tifa hanging their helplessly. He was a villain playing the role of a hero once again, and he was failing once again. He could feel himself dying as his life played out in front of him, on a projection screen in the sky. He could see his precious moments with Kei, battles with Date and Kyo, he could see himself at the top of a mountain... He saw himself cut through his own neck and throw himself off a mountain, but it was strange. His body was enveloped in a red light as it plumetted to the ground. The light engulfed him, he looked like a shooting star.

What did this mean though, the people he had grown to care about were doomed to die because he wasn't strong enough. They were going to die because of his frailty, because he lacked... what did Koji lack? He had strength but his fist lacked the Dying Will...

"Stars need fire to burn."
"Stars need fire to burn."
_ "Kukukukukukukukukuku....Stars need fire to burn."_

The back of Koji's neck began to shine a bright red as his whole body became enveloped in a bright crimson red light.

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION II*


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_Puzzles_

_Shoukanjuu, 

By the grace of Etro, warrior maiden be drawn by the fires of battle. Come forth, wreathed in blazing glory. _​
"I'm ready!" 

Tifa smiled as she twirled the hammer around, before slamming it down into the ground, creating a burst of dust and tiny rocks that sprung into the air. Her strength had improved but she still had a long way to go, and her teachers understood this.

"Are you sure Tifa? Not many have been able to defeat the Echonoss Jutsu. Even I've had trouble ..." Charle mumbled towards the end as she held her paws together, preparing the said jutsu.
"Of course she is ready! It's been a few months, I'm sure she can handle it!" Kazi chuckled as he stood away from the two, knowing what was coming next.
"Fine ...!" Charle clapped her paws, before holding them out. Her clothes began to blow in a sort of 'magical' wind as she began to glow a bright pink.

 "*Forbidden Technique: Echonoss!*"

A bright flash of lightning struck the earth, creating a large gust of dust and smoke. It engulfed the mountain field they stood on, with Charle gagging for air. But within seconds, she saw that the jutsu had worked and immediately flew into the sky with Kazi.

"You may die here Tifa ..." she began as the smoke cleared, revealing something that surprised Tifa. "By your own hands!"



"Who ... is that?" Tifa gasped as she backed away slowly from the smirking woman. 
"It's a part of you--- the angry, evil side of you Tifa. She represents the part of your personality that gives you your anger and rage," Kazi explained with a pleased smile as he watched the clone walk towards Tifa. "If you can defeat all the parts of your personality then you can become truly weightless, and be able to master your emotions and chakra to a greater degree."

She didn't give a chance for Tifa to think, charging straight for her with her fist clenched and wrapped in fire. Swinging a punch for Tifa, the latter managed to swiftly dodge the attack before giving a sharp slice with her scythe. However, the clone's face screwed up as she caught Tifa's scythe before shoving it towards Tifa, knocking her away.

"Ouch! Why is she more skilled than me!?" Tifa cried as she recovered from the devestating melee attack.
"She is constantly in your state of mind when you are furious! When you get angry, you get stronger. Therefore, in a way she is constantly at your best, but probably more reckless too!" Charle explained as she watched the battle continue on from above. The clone slowly walked towards Tifa, her eyes narrowing on her.

"I'll make sure I kill you slowly ...! Rip you apart bit by bit!" the clone announced as each step she took shook the ground. It's strength was being pushed to the limit, perhaps indicating that it was in fact reckless. When Tifa pushes her strength that far, it damages her and reduces her stamina incredibly fast.

"W-Why is she so ... _sadistic_? *Brutal!?*"
"Because you make me *SICK!* I want you dead for _*EVERYTHING*_ you've done!" The clone began to flicker before appearing infront of Tifa. It grabbed her neck, before tossing her into the sky. 

"*Roar of the Twin Lion's Fists!*"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Quiet.

That's all Date had been.  Quiet.  His life had spun out of control and he really didn't have any words to give right now.  Some of it was his own fault, like cheating on Tifa, something he regretted to his very soul.  But other things weren't his fault.  Such as Ikuto getting sentenced to jail for joining the Branded.  That was something Ikuto would have to figure out for himself.  He would have a lifetime to do so.  Good luck.

He was standing on the Hokage monument.  How many before him had stoo dhere to contemplate their life?  How worse were their predicaments?  He sighed and looked toward the Warholic household.  He hadn't spoken to any of them since he'd regained his memory.  He at least owed it to the only family he had left.  He would apologize to Edie, it was the easier alternative.  He wasn't sure if he could face Tifa right now.

He dropped from the mountain and crossed the village quickly, landing before their doorstep gently.  He rose his left hand and rapped on the door.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Back to then_

"See you mom!" Tifa called out to her mother who had just headed out the door, off to a mission in the Fire Country. She was on her own now, home alone. She wasn't sure what to do, and felt bored right now.

20 minutes later, dressed in a white vest and denim short shorts, she shuffled across the kitchen to get a glass of juice. Tifa grabbed the carton, but was stopped by a knock at the door. Did her mother forget her keys? 

"One second!"

Tifa grabbed the keys off the coffee table before jogging over to the door. She quickly unlocked it before opening the door. "Did you forget your keys mo-"

She went silent as she realised who it was. Slightly taller than her and with a deeper hair colour, it was Date. Why was he here? She thought the two were dead and buried. If she was honest, she felt too young and too immature to be getting into this again anyway. It was stress she didn't want.

"_What?_"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date looked down at her, his mouth a thin line.  His eyes were blank as he looked into hers and he felt nothing but heartbreak.  He was disappointed with himself... he fucking hated what he had done.  And not because he had gotten caught.  That wasn't why at all.  He regretted his actions because of what he saw, what he heard when she spoke.

She sounded like she didn't even want to know him anymore.

He let out a sigh.  "I never thought things would be like this.  But then again, I never thought I would betray you like this... so this is really all I deserve.  Listen, Tifa...  I'm not good with apologies like my father was.  I'm not a poet and I don't spill my guts easily... but I'm really sorry.  I'm sorry for betraying you, for not being the person you needed me to be.  I was...  I was selfish.  And immature.  And a moron.  And if you hate me forever...  Then that's fair.  I've lost my faith in everything.  Everything except you.  I doubt this means anything...  It sounds hollow, but words don't mean shit."  He sighed and looked up at the sky, before slowly looking back down at her.

"I know I'm... probably the last person you wanted to talk to.  I just...  This needed to be done.  I was gonna stall... wait for the pain to die down a little... but that was just me being a coward.  So...  I guess this is it, then.  Bye."  He turned away from her and began to leave.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

"_Wait!_" 

She called out to him as she grabbed his shoulders, spinning him around. 
"What do you mean? I thought you was mad at me because of the way I acted, by not trusting you and trusting Koji instead," she began before letting out a deep sigh. "You don't have to worry about him anyway. Koji is dead. They think he killed himself."

But when she thought about it, perhaps they were speaking on different matters. Did he make some sort of mistake that she didn't know about yet? 

"But what do you mean by a mistake? What are you sorry for? You have no reason to be sorry ... it was all my fault for being so immature. But that's the thing--- I'm immature. I'm too young for these relationships and I don't want to have any of them. It's better when we are just friends! Boyfriend and girlfriend ... it just doesn't appeal to me."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

_She still doesn't know?_

Date immediately felt all of his resolve drop almost instantaneously.  She had said the last thing he had wanted to hear.  "Friends...  Right.  Sounds good."  He chuckled and shrugged.  "My mistake?  My mistake was flying off the handle and getting so angry at you for no reason like that.  Sorry.  Hey, tell your mom I dropped by.  Tell her I said I couldn't do what she wanted me to.  Tell her to meet me at the training fields when she gets back, alright?  Anyway, my apology actually has a second part, and that is where I take you anywhere you wanna go.  So pick a place, m'lady, I am your humble servant."


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Um ..._

Friends. Nothing wrong with that, nothing at all. It was a fresh start afterall.

Date answered her question, explaining that his mistake was _'flying off the handle'_ and getting angry at her after the fight. He asked her to tell his mom something along the lines of that he couldn't complete the objective she set, and to meet her at the training fields when she gets back.

But he then suggested that he take her somewhere. Anywhere. Wherever she wanted to go.

"I'll make sure to tell my mom later," she began, taking a deep sigh. "I'm going to the summer festival on the beach tonight and tommorow. Want to come? I was going to invite Vaan and Setsuka too."


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo grabbed his sword sheath as he was ready for a fight, enough with taking the shit that was probably going to harm his family, but then he felt something. A dark killer aura that made him shiver, he turned behind him and saw Kei. She was pissed beyond blue hell and it was apparent with the vibes. He straighten up and looked at the girl for a minute....

"That is enough from both of you!"she growled, Kyo unhanded his sheath and soon looked at her,"Both of you think you know what is right for me and completely and utterly don't! I want to go home and that is final!"

Kyo looked at her and then walked to her side, he slolwy leaned down and whispered

"Make it short."

And with that he continued walking home with only stopping once to do a sharp glare from over his shoulders at Noctis. This boy gave him the wrong vibe and he didn't like it one bit. The sicking feel he had in his stomach, the same feeling he gets with all men that is around Kei.

Kei looked at Noctis and shook her head,"I am not hurt. I feel good, I had a fun time...But...I think we should call it a day? Don't you think?"Kei asked before turning around

"Good bye Noctis."


----------



## River Song (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rika*

“Really if you do not know him why do you carry a vial of his blood? Do not try to deceive me, it will not end well on your part. I do not take well to deception. Deception is the act of covering up who you truly are or what you have done so answer me this how can you claim I have disrespected you when you have no respect for yourself. Only those who have no respect for themselves use deception, only those who disrespect themselves cover up their actions or feelings.” Rika ranted, she hoped she was getting thru to this girl. She cannot claim that she has tarnished what is not there.


“I do not wish to fight you but if that what it takes to get through to you, so be it. You can take a message back to Konoha as well. I was the one who killed Haroto Shiromi. I killed the abusive drunk but I done so with good reasoning. He murdered a prostitute and my mother. Tell you Hokage that!” she yelled running at Miho.

  She noticed the sword; she had also seemed her armed with one on their mission. It seemed that swordplay was Miho’s preferred method of combat. It would be best to avoid that then.  Rika stopped running abruptly making a handseal. “This just may be a _deathly_ experience.” she mumbled activating her Genjutsu.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date blinked.  "Summer festival?"  He looked down at himself.  He was in his normal clothing, tattered, worn, unsuitable for a festival.  He looked up at her.  "I'll need to purchase a new set of robes first, but sure, I'll take you, Vaan, and Setsuka to the summer festival."  He looked back at his long hair absent mindedly.  "Do you have a set of robes or do you need me to buy you some?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 2, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Darius*
> 
> Darius's body lay there though after a few seconds it turned into a log. Violet smiled a little eyes narrowed in a smirk. She knew what happened. When the fog was blown toward Darius he used that moment of being hidden to cast a substitution. Smart indeed.
> Darius appeared behind Hakro with shadoless flight. He stuck out his palm with two overlapping diamond marks. They began glowing blue "Dark Release: Judgment!" as that was said the marks burst a powerful burst of blue fire. At close range this seemed over though Violet contnued to watch. He had ben gathering Hakro's chakra and now release in one big burst. An explosion ocured as the chakra made contact.



Hakro did not cared as Darius attack came in closed range. He quickly unsheath his sword stiffen his back and swallow his sword, he did a few handseals to get out there, but had another sleeve up his sleeve. He turn into a snake to dig a hole as he waited for the explosion to come to a stop. As a snake he could feel the vibrations above him, he was fond of his mom's snakes. He heard nothing but heard where Darius was at the moment it was time for him to pop up again, he did not know if this would end the match or not. He came out of his hole turning back to human as he throw up the sword as Hakro was under Darius his sword went up his butt hole. He hurry up to do more handseals to do bolt fang to strike them both at the same time. Vincent was amused at the moment as he remember how Hakro reacted to master to swallow a sword with out feeling that you were dieing.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Beach clothing?_

"Didn't you hear me?" she chuckled before looking straight at him. "It's a beach festival. You don't wear robes, you just wear ... beach stuff. Bikinis, shorts, thin dresses and vests. Those sort of clothes!" 

She invited him inside, before rushing upstairs. Tifa quickly went into Vaan's room which hadn't been used for a while due to his absence and went through his drawers. The guy loved to swim, so had plenty of swimming trunks. She also grabbed a few t-shirts, before throwing them down the stairs for Date to go through. 

"You can have a look through those and see if there is any you like!" she yelled before shuffling over to her room. 

She on the other hand didn't go swimming much, so usually had to borrow her mother's bikini bottoms and then wear a t-shirt as the bra was usually too big. Luckily, one of her friends had recently gotten her a red bikini, but she didn't like walking around almost naked, so simply left her denim shorts on while taking off her white vest and putting on the bikini bra, before slipping the vest back on. The scarlet red bra was visible through her white vest, but she didn't seem to notice at the time.

"Have you changed yet?" She asked from upstairs as she didn't want to walk in on him changing downstairs.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

"Er...  Beach clothes?"  Date was absolutely clueless.  He had lived in Sunagakure as a kid and well...  There weren't any beaches in the desert.  Swimming wasn't something he did.  He looked at her and shrugged, before stepping inside.  He followed her to Vaan's room and started catching clothes looking down at them.  He nodded and had begun to change, and was standing in the shorts when she called down for him.  "I guess..."  He looked at himself in a mirror.  He was wearing blue shorts...  and that was pretty much it.  The myriad of scars he had on his chest and arms kind of bothered him, but he figured it wasn't that big a deal.  He pulled his hair up into a ponytail reminiscent of his father's called up for her.  "Uh, Tifa?  I dont, err...  I don't really know how to swim."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 2, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As soon as I saw Kyo about to take a weapon out I focused my mind on my speed. 

But then Kei gave out a feeling of detest, I then focused my eyes on her and she called off Kyo from attacking me. Kyo was slowly walking away knowing fully well he still wanted to kill me. Something was truly wrong about him...

Kei came up to me saying that she was happy but I still felt something... something wrong, something that keeps haunting her from the past... I couldn't tell what it was, but I can somehow get this feeling... I don't know why but it's affecting me as well... 

"Kei... I never intended to do whats right for you.... I wanted to help you...", I said "But Kei... do you know how I'm feeling right now?" I asked knowing fully well she can feel my pain as well as she was walking away.

The wind blew between us as everything was silent.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa came downstairs to see Date had put on perhaps Vaan's favourite pair of shorts. His favourite colour was blue, so of course his navy-blue shorts would be his most-worn.

"Vaan loves those! I don't think he'll mind," she giggled before noticing the scars all over his torso. Her smile faltered at the sight, but she didn't say anything. It was probably a sensitive subject she didn't feel like going into. He had tied his chestnut locks into a ponytail, which she didn't really like. Tifa always disliked long hair on males, thinking it made them look dirty, and could only picture Yata riding away on a horse with shiny blonde hair.

If they ever did go out, he'd definitely have to cut that off.

 "Uh, Tifa?  I dont, err...  I don't really know how to swim," Date confessed to a smiling Tifa, who couldn't help but laugh lightly.
"No worries, it's not really about swimming. It's about barbeques and camp fires, dancing in the night and letting fireworks off into the sky. And the music. The music is what these beach festivals are all about!" she laughed before grabbing a small handful of change. 

"Are you ready to go? The festival starts at 7pm which is like an hour or so away. We have to travel to the south of the Fire Country where it's being held. Perhaps an hour or so travel?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"I am far from being helped."

Kei looked down,"I did so many things in my past that I am ashamed of."she grabbed the scarf,"And let my beating heart be the reminder of all my sins."she shook her head as she turned around. She could see Kyo waiting for her, he didn't want her to get any closer to this boy and she could feel it.

The slight tugging at her like an impatient child of some kind, Kei looked at Noctis for the last time, studying his face but more imporantly her own gut feeling.

"Pain..."she said before turning around and heading towards Kyo, something that was bothering her. That was getting under her skin, that it seem that under the few hours that she knew him

He some how got under her skin in a bad way..

"Good bye.."And with that she began to walk away


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date nodded.  "Alright then.  Oh, and one more thing..."  His hand shot out and he gently put his fingers against her wrist.  "Put that down, I'll be paying for everything.  This is my treat, remember?"  He nodded, trying to ignore her breasts calling out to him from under her shirt.  Instead he turned around and put his hands in the pockets of the swim suit and pulled his own wallet out of his pants pocket.  "Alright then, let's go."  The two of them left the house and decided to walk and not ride Reshiram.  That way they could enjoy the scenery as they walked, plus it was refreshing to walk every once and a while.  Reshiram was convenient, but hell on Date's legs if he sat on his spiny neck for too long.

Date had decided to take his sword along with them.  With the Branded running around, crime had shot up, and rogue ninja gangs had been multiplying like rabbits.  To illustrate his point the two of them were cornered by four missing nin, who had stopped them for their money, Date's sword, and Tifa's virginity.  Date sighed and drew his red-bladed katana, holding it out before him.  "Let's make this quick, we've got a beach party to get to."


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

She kept silent as Date reminded her that he was paying, putting his fingers near her wrist. She quickly tossed the change against the coffee table before following out the door after him.

They were almost there, with the bright lights viewable in the distance. It was a large beach with a tiny village nearby that was composed of mainly hotels and shops. A tourist village in a way. She just noticed that Date had taken his scarlet red sword, with her wondering why. They were only going to a festival, not a fight night!

But then Date seemed like the smart one when four missing-nin appeared in front of them. Date seemed ready to fight, but Tifa honestly didn't feel like it. She wanted to go the festival, and they weren't going to stop her. 

"Let's make this quick, we've got a beach party to get to."
"Always with the snappy lines," she sighed as she held out her fist, charging up a ball of fire that soon turned into the shape of a lion. Moments passed before a large blast of fire torched the alleyway, instantly killing the ninja while staining the walls with blood and fire. 

"I've faced enough of them to last me a lifetime. Come on, let's go already!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 2, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

I watched her walk away, some part of me was pulled and torn apart...
"The only path for me right now... is helping Kei.... no matter what comes in the way, I will save her..." I thought to myself.

As soon as she said she felt Pain from me, I was sure... that there was more to it than before we met... If I can dig deep enough, I can find Kei her happiness as well as mine...

"Good bye...", I muttered to myself, hating myself for letting Kei go so easily.

I slowly watched the two figures disappear into the distance, and for some reason.... for some odd reason, I can feel that Kei wants to be saved from all of this... forgiven from all her sins and given a chance for a future she wants...

"Can I really save her?" I sighed and head back home with something accomplished. That was getting an opportunity to save her... the girl who I still owe so much...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date chuckled.  "Too bad.  I would have enjoyed taking them down a few pegs.  He spun the sword around before sliding it into the scabbard with a tiny _click!_  They continued walking forward and stopped.  They were gazing out at the beach party.  It was wild to say the least.  Date looked around in wonder, like a small child.  "Whoa, look at this place!"  He smiled and looked around as an old man walked over to them.  "Ah, welcome!  You won't be needing your sword, lad, please hand it over."  Date looked over at him.  "Sorry, I only brought it to deal with bandits on the way."  He removed the sheathed blade from his side and handed it to the man.  Date bowed and turned to look at Tifa.  "So, what do you want to do first?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_The Festival ...!_

Tifa smiled as they finally arrived, where an old man took away Date's sword to look after. He asked what they should do first, pushing her to scout the area with her azure blue eyes. 

"Umm ... there!" Tifa pointed to a stand where there were loads of big, plushy white bears on display. They were easily the same size as Kain, and could be won through a simple mini-game. Tifa led the way to the stand, where the man began to explain the game to the two.

"Using this bow and arrow, you have to hit the target from 500 meters away. The target is being held by my assistant just over there!" he explained, pointing to a woman dressed in traditional beach wear a fair distance away. She was holding a traditional target board, standing with a smile. "You get three tries for 100 ryo, and if you hit you get one of these plushies! Want a go?"

"Ah, I don't think I'm good at things like this. Want to have a go, Date?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date put a hundred ryo on the counter and lifted the bow, before nocking the arrow.  He took aim, standing still for a few seconds.  He exhaled slowly and released.  _Thunk!_  The arrow was stuck in the board.  He put down the bow and turned to the man.  "Looks like I've won."  The small crowd began to applaud and the man walked Date and Tifa over to his selection of ridiculously over-sized stuffed animals.  Not a single one of them interested Date in the slightest.  He looked over at Tifa.  "Well?  Any of there catch your fancy?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Vipers Requiem_​
Koji stood tall a giant smirk stretched across his lips, it was all funny in a sort of twisted way to him. Never before had he felt a feeling like this, the strength coursing through him, the vitality. In this moment it felt like anything was possible but now Koji knew the truth. He was dead... This world was his second chance. How someone as dark and twisted like him would be bestowed such a reward was beyond him but he knew better than when looking a gift horse in the mouth. Second chance, deserving or not, he was going to kick this Cat-Eared Assholes Shit In.

*SHOOO*

Koji's new Dirty Boots began to spit out steam. He looked at them for the first time. A black and purple patterned armor encased his legs now. It seemed almost futuristic with all the chrome and metal pieces on it, not to mention the fact that it had what looked like jets on it. The new Dirty Boots exhaled more steam dramatically as Koji affixed his gaze on the nameless Kuraihoshi now. The steam began to increase in intensity as Koji's feet were now off the ground by a few meters. Underneath the soles of his feet a red light began to shine and soon what looked like tiny circular runic platforms formed on his feet.

*BOOM* 

Koji completely vanished from the battlefield leaving only his foe and the hostages. The Nameless Kuraihoshi stood there bewildered, had his prey ran away with his shiny new boots? 

*CRACK*

The Nameless Kuraihoshi didn't know what hit him but he heard his nose make a crunch sound before his body rocketed through another row of steel girders into the ground. He didn't see what had hit him but it was obvious... The Kuraihoshi quickly recovered by shifting his momentum backward doing a flip and thrusting his sword into the ground to regain a foothold.

*CRACK*

The Kuraihoshi felt something hard smash into his back as his body was sent hurdling through the air once again. His body skipped like a pebble across a lake from the impact of the blow before finally the base of a girder stopped his momentum.

"That was pretty fucking impressive Koji. Those shiny new boots seem to augment your speed to a whole different level. I can't keep up with your movements anymore, but let me ask you Koji. If you're so wrapped up fighting me who is going to save your..." The Kuraihoshi was about to point emphatically at his hostages but instead only a gasp escaped. They weren't there anymore... His leverage was gone but not only that. The hostages had been suspended in the air tied to a girder, but Koji's speed was so overwhelming not only did he knock around the Kuraihoshi he saved them all in one fell swoop.

"Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! This is absolutely AMAZING!!!"Koji disappeared from sight once again but this time he appeared in front of the Kuraihoshi. The Kuraihoshi almost looked helpless as Koji cocked back his fist and flung it forward into his opponent's chest. The reaction was almost cartoonish as the cat-eared boy's eyes looked they were going to pop right out of his head as he fell to the ground clutching his stomach. Koji got up close to him picking up one of his cat ears.

"Listen and listen good. I don't give a shit about the grandiose high stakes or the lives that hang in the balance when it comes to this Kuraihoshi thing. I'm not a hero. I'm the Big Evil, I take what I want when I want it. I was fighting to stay alive but dying changes everything. I needed to ignite the flame of my heart to realize that I lacked conviction. I have things I care about, things that are important to me and I gained the power to protect that. The flame has been ignited now and this star burns bright. My Dying Will will trump whatever it is that you and your ilk have planned for me whether it be in this world or the other one." Koji had established his dominance with his speed but he wasn't the forgiving type. He shoved the Kuraihoshi's face into the ground emphatically. He had won this fight.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 2, 2011)

*Miho*

"Your words fall on death ears." The brown haired kunochi spoke as she firmly planted her feet into the earth beneath her. She cared not for who this girl had killed, even if it was scum that deserved the embrace of death. Rika was just making her job that much easier for her. She killed him, Haroto Shiromi, for killing a prostitute and her mother?

It sounded like nothing more than scum killing trash. Both categories of people who gave nothing to this world.

"I commend you for you courage, but I will show you _no_ mercy." Miho spoke in her regal voice as she observed Rika charge toward her. The swordswoman watched her body closely as she began to close the gap between them. The further she ran the closer she was to getting into her attack range, Miho lowered her sheath to her side as she waited for the opportune moment to end this. This wasn't going to be a long extended battle-no, not at all, Miho had plan to end this in one slash.

She would destroy this girl's weapon which in turn would shatter her spirit....until she stopped running.

_"?...A handseal?"_ She spoke to herself, but as she stood her ground and waited...nothing seemed to be happening. It was odd and she couldn't figure out what was the point, that is until she looked down at her hands. "!" Her sheath and the hilt of her sword, they seemed to have rusted. In fact, when her free hand reached out to draw her sword, her arm suddenly began to deteriorate. Obviously perplexed she narrowed her eye down toward her arm and then the blade at her side.

_"How funny it would seem. A warriors blade is a reflection of the soul of it's wielder."_


----------



## Chronos (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

~beep~ beep~beep~beep~

This sound that this machine made was driving Ikuto mad, the sword had once again returned to Ikuto, meaning that he still had life in him. It was rather a bitter sweat moment for him. He had his eyes closed, a needle piercing the flesh in his arms, chest area completely covered in bandages, it was a miracle that he was still alive. 

"..."

The awkward silence was the only thing that lingered in the hospital room. He was alone, Shana had business to attend to so she left him alone for the time she was away.

His body felt so painful, but he still fore himself to sit up placing his arm on his waist, and clenching his face in pain. He was a living corpse, he was able to kill a Kage level,but it took months after months of planning, but if it wasn't for the help of his sister he wouldn't have done it. 

Of course he wouldn't tell them that he was being helped from the outside, his sister could get in trouble.

"Damn it... Everything hurts..."


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic* *LT*
_Quite a catch!_

Tifa was amazed at how Date had hit the target with a single shot. Even the man had a look of shock on his face. He soon led them around the back of his stall, where all his plushies were. They were mostly white bears with the odd monkey or tiger, but there was one that did catch her eye.

 "Well?  Any of them catch your fancy?" Date asked as he didn't seem to have any interest in the cuddly toys. Tifa thought for a moment before smiling, pointing to a pearly-white rabbit around the size of a dog. 

"The rabbit! It looks cute~!" she beamed as the man nodded, reaching for the rabbit before giving it to the excited girl. She snuggled the rabbit before giving a thumbs up to Date. "Thanks!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*

Kyo looked at his sister as she was trailing behind him, there was nothing that he could say that would get her to talk to him. She was angry but she also understood the reason why he was doing this. It was for her protection and Kei couldn't argue with that.

Twice...

Twice she had given her heart and it resulted in failure and or death of that person. The fate was the same and Kyo knew, Kei was going to be a broken doll by time she turned 50. The scarf on her neck was only a reminder of what she lost and what she has done.

Kyo just continued in silence...

As soon as they reached the village Kei had stopped and looked up, even from a far distance she could see their house. The house that they lived in and spent most of their days from. Where she would see ninjas from around the nation come and say hi to her mother.

"the past is the past. Learn to live with it."Kyo said as he finally turned around to her,"Koji dead and Ikuto became a branded. This is life Kei...You can't sulk about it forever."

Kei looked down,"I know..."

Kyo shook his head,"You say that but you don't.."

Kyo turned around and headed off leaving Kei to herself, she touched the scarf. Before turning around and following her brother...

----
*Kei Aosuki LT*

"That is a good thing...It proves that you are alive."

Kei walked into the hospital room, she smiled when she saw Ikuto. She had left Kyo to himself as he was upset with her. Kei pulled up a chair near the bed and took out an apple. A shiny red apple that she brought from the market. The heavy security outside almost didn't let her pass but she did any way.

Kei used Durga to skin the apple dispite it protest of using it for such trivial things.

"I am glad you are alive though."she said as she looked at him, she almosted stopped peeling the apple but then she just shook her head, "....Ikuto..."

She looked at him once before cutting the apple into wedges and giving him one

"Eat up."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date chuckled and shrugged.  "No problem.  Alright, what shell we do next?"  He put his hands in his pockets when the loud music came on.  The man hosting them game pushed the two of them.  "Come on, it's time to dance!  Get out there and shake it!"  Date looked at Tifa, slightly confused as the wild music pulsated.  He began shifting from foot to foot in time with the music.  Dancing?  Another one of those things he just didn't do.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Words soon met with Ikuto's ears, the voice that held them were far too familiar.

"I guess it means I am..."

Ikuto slightly moved his head to the side slightly tilting his head, his hair was covering part of his eyes as he looked down at Kei's hands as she pealed him an apple. And handed it towards his.

For a few seconds Ikuto just watched it... Slowly raising his gaze and meeting Kei's. For awhile he just looked deep into her eyes... those eyes of her's that are so beautiful...

He slowly extended his hand that wrapped in bandages and held the apple in his hands. Bringing into his mouth and taking a bite.

for awhile the room was silent, and the Ikuto swallowed and said.

"For once I'm glad that what I said didn't happened."

Finally a smile.

"Now we meet again. And we do have the pleasantry to just talk."

Ikuto eyes moved towards Kei, with a warm smile that he thought he had lost, was oh so visible in his lips.

"I'm so sorry. I didn't mean the things I said before Kei."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Vipers Requiem_​
As Koji got to his friends and family he noticed Selim starting to move, he was the first one of the four to wake up. Trained killers have to be detached and unemotional. That's how they maintain the ability to kill victim after victim, but even trained killers are subject to human emotion. When they get ticked off to the point Koji did it is hard to just turn off you're battle instincts, but seeing his little brother safe and sound warmed Koji's heart a little bit.

"Brother..."Selim said softly as he began to rub his tired eyes.

"Come on runt it's time to wake up."Koji smiled down at his little brother. Selim shot up energetically jumping and grabbing his older brother in an embrace.

He had managed to save him, he saved all of them, not only that but he had acquired a new power that could continue to protect his new world. 

"I knew you would save me Koji I just knew it. Just like you always do brother.Selim radiated an inner light that Koji hadn't experienced since his earlier time with Kei. It made him feel happy to know he got a second chance at life with these people, genuinely happy....

*SNIKT*

Koji's eyes and mouth widened in shock as he felt cold steel rip through his abdomen. Koji brought his hand to the wound as blood began to splurge forth. It wasn't Koji's blood though... He looked down at Selim who he had been hugging... The boy's body was limp in Koji's arms. Koji couldn't move, the whole world slowed down to a crawl. At first their was denial, the event that had just occurred didn't happen. Their was no way this was happening, how could this happen. Then the realization of reality set in as Koji clutched Selim tight. Koji felt something wet run down his cheeks as he held his little brother tighter.

"Oh my god...NO!!!!"Tifa had woken up and the sight before her eyes was too much. A sword was jutting out of his body...

"NO THIS IS NOT OVER!!!" A gruff feral voice roared into the night. Koji didn't have to look behind him to know who it was, he could feel it. His opponents chakra was shifting into something more monstrous, more evil.



Koji didn't look at him or pay any mind to the sword he had lodged in his gut, his eyes never left his brother. The cruel harsh reality set in as he didn't feel any of the light from his brother, no radiance, no warmth. Selim was in his arms but at the same time he wasn't there. Koji felt like something inside him clawed through his heart and completely tore it to shreds. Pain like he had never felt wracked his whole being as he began to choke up, the tears streamed down his face. His brother, a gift that made his second chance at life so much more worthwhile had just been murdered. Ripped from his life all too soon right before his eyes. Koji soon felt a rage like he had never felt before overtake the sadness. Selim would never get to become a genin, he was never going to wake up Koji in his little annoying way, he would never fall in love. All of it had been taken from him for what? For Outer Heaven and the Mugenshi cause. This was not Koji's world but that didn't mean it didn't feel like it. Koji grasped Selim tight to his body.

_Kukukukukukukuku_

*SNAP*

"HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!"Koji's very being erupted with an intense flame that burned hotter than 2000 degrees. He shielded Selim's body and managed to make Kuraihoshi retreat a few yards away. He laid Selim down gently, not even paying attention to the screams of Tifa or Kyo and Kei waking up to the chaos. No nothing else was important right now. Not the gaping hole in his side, or the Voices in his head nothing except for one singular goal. One purpose that trumped everything else in Koji's eyes. His eyes were glowing a crimson red now.



He began to walk very slowly towards the Kuraihoshi.

_Kukukukukukuku_

"They're screaming in my head right now trying to get me to keep a calm head so I can kill you effectively. But I'm not going to kill you Kuraihoshi.The anger and pain in Koji's voice were apparent by how shaky his words were. He was like a bomb that was about to explode and take everything out with him.

"The thing is that my hands my hands are roaring louder than the voices. My hands their power, My Dying Will... It's telling me to *BITE!!!!*"


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
Uh...

The music began blasting through the beach, rocking the sand and the midnight waves. She could see Date was already beginning to move to the beat, giving her the giggles. 

"I didn't know you could dance! Well ... at least try to!" she laughed as she began to move with the music herself. Her hips swayed and her fingers snapped as the crowd of mostly teenagers grinded with eachother. She felt too embarrassed to get close to him, and found herself soon dancing with another guy.


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

He smiled....

He actually had a warm and inviting smile...

Kei blushed as she smiled too as she took an apple wedge and placed it in her mouth. She knew that they were outside waiting for something to happen ad give them full on permission to end the branded life, but she knew nothing was going to happen. For some reason..That smile was giving her hope.

Kei looked at Ikuto when he said that he didn't mean those words, she just shook her head

"It doesn't matter now,but I am glad.." she began,"That I met you here instead of the battle field."

The thought alone caused Kei to shiver, but she just continued...

"The higher up think very highly and low of you at the same time, you killed a branded leader but at the same time a missing yourself."she said as she recalled what the angels metting was about,"Right now, they don't know what to do with you except for throw you in jail...They have not decided on anything against your life so far and it doesn't look like they will..."

Kei grabbed his bandaged hand and slowly rubbed her face in his palm,

"I am so glad...I'll try my best to make everything as easy as I can..."she said,"I missed you so much Ikuto."

She wouldn't allow it...She wouldn't allow him to die and leave her, not like Koji did....Not like him at all...


----------



## River Song (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rika*

?Really now if your deaf and I?m blind we can make a team" can?t we she bit sarcastically after seeing her Genjutsu had succeded. 

?Back to the matter at hand! You still haven?t told me what you done to the viper! In fact you have never told me anything. Not one question have I asked that you have answered. Do you do that with everyone or is it just me!? This girl was secretive and she didn?t like it. Could she ber affiliated with a criminal group. It could be possible, she would never know. For all Rika knew she could really be a male transsexual who secretly controls all the Kage?s in the world!

Rika had decided to take the next move while Miho was pre-ocupied with the Genjutsu. Rika took out a piece of gum from her pocket. She put it into her mouth, slowly chewing it. She ran forward to the distracted girl. She un-sheaved one half of her sword slashing at the side opposite side from Miho?s sword.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date felt a twinge of jealousy as she danced with some guy, but he remembered that they were just friends as of now.  He sighed and continued... shuffling when a girl walked over to him.  She giggled.  "You know, you're really terrible.  But there is something else you might be good at."  Date rose an eyebrow.  "Yeah and what would that be?"  She smirked come with me.  She took his hand, yanking him away from the crowd of dancers and taking him to the beach.  She handed him a long plank of wood that had been carved and polished.  "What's this?"  She giggled again.  "Watch Ryousuke."  She pointed at a blond man on one of the boards, riding atop the waves like a God.  Date was in wonder.

"That, my handsome brunette friend, is surfing."

"What happens if I fall off?  I can't swim."

The girl looked at him, her eyes red.  "You can learn."  Date smiled.  "No way, Kaoru Uchiha?"  She chuckled.  Kaoru was an 18 year old Jounin Uchiha, she had been on a joint mission for a while.  Date had no idea she had gotten back.  "Just copy the movements, alright little Date."  "Even though you say that, I am taller than you now."  Date smirked and activated his Sharingan, watching her swim out on a board and proceed to ride the waves.  Even with the movements copied, he wasn't sure if he would get it on his first try.  Oh well, now or never.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Seiferoth/Peacecraft*
_Good Intention Pavement_

The two men walked the landscape of Grass Country looking for a specific target. Both men had intimidating auras to them, the one with his long flowing white hair and black cape. Not to mention the fact he had a nodachi that looked to be atleast six feet at his hip, but his partner had a much more sinister aura. The other man wore an outfit that oozed with an aristocratic importance but at the same time he just seemed to be, well trouble. These two men are Mugenshi and two of the highest ranking ninja in all of Fuzenkagure, only answering to Lady Taiyou and the leader of their clan, Seiferoth and Peacecraft.

"The woman we are looking for is a Vice-Commander in the Branded. She is the Bastard Child of Thunder, Una Ell'kra. Her talents are going to be instrumental in making sure Outer Heaven becomes a reality."

"I know of her Seiferoth which is why I decided to chaperone you on this quest old friend. You are not the most tactful when it comes to strong willed woman. Plus we need to hurry the plan now that Koji has left this world."

"How was my nephew when you saw him on the other side?"

"Well having known him since he was a babe and knowing his true nature it was disconcerting. He was playing house like a good little boy, but ..."Peacecraft stopped speaking abruptly as he and Seiferoth shared a knowing glance with each other. They both smiled as if satisfied by some unseen phenomena.

"Quite the interesting development from what mine are telling me. Can you feel it?"Peacecraft nodded plainly as the two men continued to walk on.

"I can feel him screaming from a world away, Koji's Dying Will. I didn't think it would burn this bright, it appears that something has happened over there. Still I can not shroud something like this from Xemnas forever. I could feel him prodding the gate to the other side trying to nudge it open ever so slightly. That old heretic.."Peacecraft spoke with disgust as he brought up Xemnas' name their was no love lost between the two men. They were the two strongest of the Mugenshi clan, the old guard and the new guard. The two men stopped abruptly having arrived at their destination.

"I guess it's time for the heavy lifting. I wouldn't want you to dirty your hands Peacecraft."The two men chuckled at the joke as Seiferoth stepped forward cupping his hands to his mouth.

"Una Ell'kra!!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 2, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was still talking to Cheza as she smelled something and Cheza did too, she hold her breath as Vincent came out of the blood mist that he created. "I guessed you guys deserved a break, I don't mind training on a moutain with you guys either." "So, you heard something from the Kazekage then. We needed a break to see what horrors happen to our friends." "That is fine with me and a town like this nobody could touch me or kill me."  "It is okay, if they let anyone who needs a place to stay for people are just passing through, I think Hakro wanted to be alone for the moment." "Atleast he is training his mind to get better than killing off their sister like the first time. "OF my brothers actions I would have never met some friends that could help."

"I am going to tell you something, I am from Kiri just watch out about some of the people who lived in kiri. For your own judgment." "I already know my judgement, even though it is blind like my eyes, I just need time to see it and hold back." "You are not blind just deceived by your thoughts, you don't know what is going to happen but you are going to react to it." Akina was having some thoughts as she went to the window. "I think you should be harsher on her" Cheza said to Vincent. "I am harsh, maybe I lost my touch and I need to get it back." "You are a good sensai, you don't need to go back to the ways you were. I think your toughness comes from your attitude from inside your soul." Vincent smiled at what Akina said and know it is going to be tough or easy to bring that fire back inside of him.Hakro was listing as he was meditating as he enter his mind as he sence his wolves stired.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

She saw Date be lead away by another girl, creating a strange feeling inside of her. She felt like following after them, but felt someone grasping her wrist. Her eyes shot around to see the guy she was dancing with didn't want her to leave just yet.



"Don't you wanna stay? The music's only heating up!" he smirked as he twirled her back, capturing her in a fast-paced beat. He placed his hands around her waist, beginning to sway to the beat. Tifa went along with it at first, but it just didn't feel right.
"No it's just I-"
"Hey, it's all fun, right?" he chuckled as he leaned in, sniffing her neck. She tried to pull away but he tightened his grasp, with only the loud music covering up what was going on. 
"Look, I don't want to dance anymore!"
"You can't lead me on and then leave!" His voice became more agressive as he spun her around, before pushing her against him. "How old are you? 16? You've got a well-built chest for a teenager!"
"I'm almost 14 you dickhead!" she yelled as she pushed him away, but he simply grabbed her wrist and dragged her through the crowd. His strength was much higher than hers, so he managed to lead her to the back of the small cabin. He pinned her against the wall, slamming his hand on her mouth. 

"You're going nowhere ...!"

*Una Ell'kra*
_Silence disturbed_

Una was on her way to the Branded station in the Grass Country as she traversed across a large grassy plain, with not even a tree in sight. The sky was littered with clouds but the sun still shined faintly through.

"*UNA ELL'KRA!!*"

"...?"

Una shot around, looking around when her eyes caught the attention of two men in black cloaks. One of them had an intimidating appearance while the other had long, silver-white hair that blew gently in the wind. She changed her direction, heading towards them with a sly smile.

"Calling my name? I don't think that's a good idea. I don't like it when strangers call my name out like that~!"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 2, 2011)

*Miho*

It seemed that what was ever happening to her...was a continuous effect. Even when she touched her armor it became brittle and fell apart from her body. hitting the ground beneath her with a soft thud. This effect was rather interesting to say the least as it indeed kept Miho occupied. She had all, but ignored most of Rika's words as she went and touched her eye patch. A small shock generated from the touch causing Miho to wince, but that wasn't the surprising thing.

Surprisingly, her eye patch didn't falter or decay from it's as her armor did.

Still there was no time to react, Rika had drawn her weapon and was upon her, swinging in the opposite direction of her sword. _"She wishes to disarm me?"_ Miho thought as Rika entered into her space. In that moment of time it seemed as if everything had slowed down for Miho. Her oppoent was still in mid swing, but she was moving far more slowly than she was before, which was slow to begin with.

_"...Is this it?"_

_This is high precision attack by unsheathing and quickly re-sheathing your sword, a quick draw if you will.  You'll find that your senses will further enhance as you immerse yourself in this old samurai style. _

With no hesitating motion, Miho quickly drew her sword with such speed that all that could be seen was a flash of silver as clear as the sky itself as it collided with the other kunochi's blade, the sound of metal being torn as the blade of her weapon was split in two, the split half soaring into the air above their heads. Before Miho blade could even bee seen it was put back into it's sheath.

"A genjutsu mimicking the touch of death. Death is a companion of mine I have traveled with far to long to be afraid of."


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"It really does seem like you two forgot your calling.."

A voice that strike somethingin Kei but caused Kyo to growl as he seemed to be annoyed, Kyo turned around to see coming out of the shadows Lucifer. Not that bastard Mugen, but their Lucifer. His dark hair and deep blue eyes was just a warning to them not tro try and say anything.

"Well more Kei than anything."he said looking over to the girl causing her to stare at him,"Drop that weak girl act,but I guess you can't...Because the true you is sealed isn't it."

Kyo stood in front of his sister as the man they called leader was staring at her. Lucifer just smiled as the older brother showed so much courage in the face of danger, such young flames, wild and growing. Something that couldn't be controlled that was Kyo...

"What the hell you want?"Kyo asked

Lucifer just smiled warmly,"You have a match, you know since the last angel mission proved that you could lose...People have been interested...And Kyo, both you and Kei have proven to be interesting to watch..."

Kei looked at her brother,"You took up a match?!"she asked in disblief

The angels were the strongest of all organized hunters. And the only way to get stronger was to kill those people who you worked with. Kei won her first match and that when she found out Koji had died and Kyo, well after he had left Lyra...

He got rid of his anger some how...

Kyo looked at his sister,"Yep...Small Fry though..."Kyo said

Lucifer chuckled,"Good you thought so..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Seiferoth/Peacecraft
*
"Calling my name? I don't think that's a good idea. I don't like it when strangers call my name out like that~!"

Seiferoth had never met Una Ell'kra before but her reputation preceded her. She was a beauty but that belied her truly dangerous nature, she was a true femme fatale. 

"And why wouldn't it be a good idea to say your name aloud Una Ell'kra? Are you going to kill me bastard child of Thunder? Would you prefer I called you Lydia Heariku?"Seiferoth could recognize his breed of monster, this woman had the heart of the demon but the face of an angel. Their was a certain kinship their, well when you reach the height of power that these three people have it should not be surprising.

Peacecraft stepped forward and put his hand on Seiferoth's shoulder in an attempt to defuse the situation. They were both necessary parts of his plan at this point. It was important to get off on the right foot.

"My name is Zechs 'Peacecraft' Merquise and my associate over here is Seiferoth Almeisy. I think it is safe to assume that we all know or have heard the stories of each other. Now that introductions are out of the way please excuse my associate. He is a bit of a blunt instrument so to speak."Seiferoth grumbled disapprovingly as Peacecraft moved in to smooth the situation over. Ever since Seiferoth was a kid he could remember his old friend doing things like this.

"We have come here with best of intentions. We have come here to help you, no to save you Miss Ell'kra. If you would just give me a few moments I feel like you'll be compelled to join our cause. A partnership would be very mutually beneficial.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Una Ell'kra
*
She flinched at these two. They didn't call her by her usual alias of Lydia, but it seemed they knew who she was so she didn't even try to claim her name was Lydia. They even knew her nickname that only Edie and Clarissa called her.

The other man stepped forward, introducing the two. His name was Zechs, but he went by 'Peacecraft'. The guy with the pearly-white angel hair was Seiferoth. When he spoke of hearing of eachother, she couldn't disagree. She knew that Seiferoth and Peacecraft were with Fuzen, but that was it. Clarissa wouldn't let her look at the other files she had on them.

"We have come here with the best of intentions. We have come here to help you- no, save you Miss Ell'kra. If you would just give me a few moments I feel like you'll be compelled to join our cause. A partnership would be very mutually beneficial," Peacecraft explained as Una smiled for a bit, before whipping out her sword in an instant. She used it two bridge the gap between the two, daring them to take a step closer.

"Join you? I'm a Vice-Commander of the Branded. I can't and don't just up-and-go like that," she licked her lips before pulling her sword back under her sleave. "But, this could be good for intelligence. What's this 'partnership' about then?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

_*SLING!*_

A few strands of the man's hair gently floated to the ground, a shadowy figure behind him.  The figure spun their katana before sheathing it, the moonlight illuminating them.  Date had a dark expression on his face.  "I don't know who you think you are, buddy, but let me try to dissuade you from doing what you're doing.  Firstly, that is the powerful Edie Nakano's daughter, meaning you'd be dead in a second.  Secondly, that girl has incredible fire-type ninjutsu.  And thirdly, I'm watching out for that girl.  I may not be famous, but I'll be damned if some random loser," he pulled out the sword and pointed it at the base of the man's neck.  "Hurt my Tifa-chan. "  His Sharingan was active and his burning red eyes pierced the darkness.

"Now let her go, or you'll be letting a few of your limbs go instead."


----------



## River Song (Jul 2, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Miho*
> 
> It seemed that what was ever happening to her...was a continuous effect. Even when she touched her armor it became brittle and fell apart from her body. hitting the ground beneath her with a soft thud. This effect was rather interesting to say the least as it indeed kept Miho occupied. She had all, but ignored most of Rika's words as she went and touched her eye patch. A small shock generated from the touch causing Miho to wince, but that wasn't the surprising thing.
> 
> ...




*Rika* 

Rika gasped as her staffs was destroyed. How dare she! This insolent brat had destroyed her property, how dare she! She attempts to force her incomprehensible sense of morality on Rika and then she goes and does countless misdeeds. Destroying her property, possibly harming the Viper, judging Rika

?You?ve done it now bitch! Now answer me. WHAT DID YOU DO WITH VIPER?!?

She took a candy cane out of her pocket, feeding her chakra into it. She made a handseal the candy cane began to grow to a great size. Rika smiled at the end result. It was now 6 foot tall and half a foot wide. To show how much it had hardened Rika smashed it into a tree, the brute force of the candy cane which was now as hard as stone caused the tree to topple.

?This is usually the part when the nameless fodder are killed, I believe!?

She rushed forward still chewing the gum. It seemed that action had went unnoticed by Miho  She made a large swipe at Miho, even if she cut the cane in half she would still be hit by at least one of the chunks, hopefully.


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

*"I AM GONNA ENJOY FUCKING RIPPING OUT YOUR GUTS YOU FUCKING BITCH!!!"*

Kei looked at her opponent with killer eyes, the girl in front of her was breathing heavily but not without doing her damage. The girl rushed at Kei, who was she again? Nameless Fodder 5? 6? How many people was sent into the arena with her? Who tried to kill her? Kei didn't care but only thing she cared about was of course

Killing and suriving the fight...

The girl made the wrong move and soon tiny little strings went up her skirt and the girl had stopped in her tracks as the wires began to tear her apart inside out, soon her body was torn apart...

Kei looked over her shoulders to see her brother breathing  heavy, he looked at her and she looked at him...Phoenix Blade still sheath, so he didn't go all out yet...

Kyo looked over to her as her eyes widen and soon he understood, turning his back another person was entering the arena. His eyes widen but then he used Body Replacement to dodge the man fist and replace himself with a huge chunck of wall across the room...soon the man punched into the wall smashing it into a thousands little pieces

He looked at Kyo as he turned at him annoyed, but did not notice Kei who used body replacement jutsu to get right beside him

As he turned around Kei had already slammed her fangs deep into his neck...

Blood sprayed into her mouth as her fangs tore though his flesh

_"Ugk!"_the nameless person groaned as he spat up blood, he grabbed Kei hips some how and repeatdly slammed his fist into her stomach as she latched on for dear life but then the punches caused her to let go as she spat up blood from the constant attacks and fell to the floor

He grabbed his neck pathetically but then tiny wires slammed though his stomach and began to tear him apart..

Kei was on the ground groaning as she began to crawl the ground,

"Could have done that earlier you think?"Kei asked as she spat up blood

Kyo looked at her,"I am not a close range person like you are."he said calmly even though Kei knew that he was tired

Kyo looked up to the box seatings where Lucifer, Lilith, and all the others high rankings were looking down at them...

Kei looked up at them to,"FUCK YOU ASSHOLES!"she yelled as she slowly got up and near her brother

After talking to Lucifer they were instantly teleported to the arena where some had been waiting to pick them off. It was bad for them that Kyo nor Kei wasn't feeling like dying and began to kill them, Koji scarf was taken by Lilith to unleash her full potential and release it did

The first kill came easy just like the second, third, fourth, and so on...

Soon they had lost all track of time and only cared about their survival as the Lucifer and the others watched and sent more people in...

Lucifer smiled as he thought he bred the perfect killers....


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_This Fire Burns_​
_Kukukukukukukuku_

Koji kicked the ground sending his body toward the monster the Kuraihoshi had become. The Kuraihoshi held his sword in front of his body pointed outward readying himself for Koji assault. Koji appeared in front of him in mid air quickly corkscrewing his body and lashing out at the monster with a roundhouse kick. The monster was able to use his sword to parry the kick but before he knew it a jet propelled foot found it's way across his face sending him flying sideways. Koji kicked the ground quickly running side by side with the monster's hurdling form. He made sure that the Kuraihoshi could see his eyes, his scornful hate filled eyes that burned bright. Koji took his hand used it to grasp the monster's face as he pushed down driving him head first into the pavement sending rock and rubble flying.  Koji didn't let go though he squeezed as if he were trying to crush the Kuraihoshi's head like a ripe tomato. 

_Kukukukukukukuku_

This was not blood lust this was pure unadulterated rage never before felt by Koji. It felt like it would never go away but killing this guy would make it feel better for the moment. To know that he got what he deserved for killing Selim.

"RAH!!!!!!"Koji roared like a wounded beast as the Kuraihoshi stuck one of his claws into Koji's stomach wound. The beast threw a right straight that connected right on Koji's jaw sending him backward and forcing him to release the monster. The monster got to its feet and spread its wings. It's body was lit ablaze in a shroud of black flames in a matter of moments. The corrosive nature of the flames was beginning to eat away at the girders causing the place to begin to fall apart.

"Sacrifices must be made for our Lord. As a Saint it is my duty to do whatever it takes to appease our Lord and as an artist of death I enjoy dealing death. Even if it was to some piss ant little kid."  For the first time Koji paid attention to Tifa, Kei, and Kyo. He had been so focused on the battle but now he had been pushed to the edge.

_Kukukukukukukukuku_

"All of you get the hell out of here! You're all holding me back." Koji could see Tifa about to object but the look on his face said it all. She had never seen him like this, none of them had, even Kei who was one of the most outspoken people they knew didn't know what to say. Selim's dead body laid there lifeless on the ground, it all seemed so surreal.

"You're being such an idiot you aren't the only one that cared about him Koji. We all loved him we want to fight too!!" She got to her feet slowly as she was still groggy from the drugs.

"Nothing is more important than making him pay for what he did to Selim. Nothing is more important than my brother getting justice. You wouldn't be any help against him. None of you would. Now take Selim and LEAVE!!" Kyo got to his feet and gathered Selim's body before giving Koji a knowing nod. 

"Don't lose this fight snake. We have to settle which one of us is going to be Kage one day. I'd be a sad rabbit if you died."The voice caused Koji to turn around, it was Kei, well the Other Kei. Koji gave her a nod of acknowledgement. In this world she was alot like Kyo from his world, but he could still see a glimmer of the girl he fell in love with. She turned and followed her brother leaving only Tifa.

"I know you're not the real Koji...I can feel the differences in your soul because of my powers." Koji's eyes returned to their normal grey color as Tifa made her revelation.

"Even still I played along just like you did. You don't seem like the happy go lucky idiot that our Koji is, no you seem like the monster your about to take on. Even still even with all that darkness I know you came to care about all of us and I know you loved Selim. He knew you loved him too Koji...I don't know where I'm going with this but."Tears began to swell in Tifa's eyes as she pressed on.

"You may not be a good person Koji and you may feel like you don't deserve to be happy. But it's not about what you deserve Koji it's about what you get because in the end you get what you deserved. You deserved to be happy for the tiny bit of time you spent here and even though your not the same person I fell in love with... I'm happy I met you because you have a great heart. I hope we can meet again someday maybe in a different life."With that she turned and began to walk away from the battlefield, leaving only Koji and the Kuraihoshi. The crimson hate fueled eyes returned as Koji took stock of the Kuraihoshi once again. This was the calm before the storm.

_Kukukukukukukukkuku_

"You're going to die here Kuraihoshi so you better throw it all out there because I'm not holding back one fucking bit. I promise on my brother's grave I will kill you.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro let his room as it was getting even more darker as the sounds of the night critters came out. "So are you up for so night training or something?" Hakro enter the main room of the cabin as his wolves was asleep and Domino snoring. "No, but next time check in before heading off on a longer break." "We did not know when to be back, we will break some rules on the way with out cheating much." "There is not a way to break rules, who sneak around them."  "I guess I an going in to our world to control my mind." "Why I am here that is half of the point." Vincent smiled as Hakro and Akina left the cabin with them. Vincent did a few handseals as a red mist appears. Hakro was thinking this was nothing so far.

Hakro inhaled whtever it was he was thinking it was only dye in the mist. Akina did not need her mind need to be trained, but Vincent was going to do the same to her. Hakro and Akina inhaled the rest mist as they started to see the horriable stuff that was going to happen to them. "This is scary and awesome at the same time I can see this." "I doubt Kai can get us out of here, it must be taste or smell to effect you too." "I know what is going through your mind at the moment and I am not freaking out on you and I am slod thinking that was posion."" Hakro was thinking we will not last long like this. Akina dodge as something brutal came at her. Hakro was thinking what the hell.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*
Tifa punched the man in the face, knocking him back. 
"Filthy little bitch!" the man roared as he pulled out a kunai, before lunging for the girl. However, he was stopped by a silver flash now pressed against his neck.

Date.

Date Uchiha ... was here. Saving _her_.

Perhaps he still has feelings for her? Tifa was quick to remind herself he was just being a friend, and friends look out for eachother.

The man seemed shaken by Date's appearance, but Tifa took her chance and smashed her fist into his face, knocking out a few of his teeth before shoving him to the ground. 

"_*Bastard!*_" she yelled before walking away from him. Security from the party swiftly arrived to carry him off to his fate. Nobody likes rapists, especially paedophile rapists. 

Once he was gone, she turned to Date with a wobbly smile. "Thanks ... for that. You're a good _friend._"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 2, 2011)

Date sheathed his sword and turned to walk away.  "Nah, not friends.  We're too close for that.  I've known you all your life, you may as well call me brother."  He looked back at her.  "Rapists kinda ruined the mood for me.  I'm gonna go grab some barbecue and try to have fun again.  You comin' with, sis?"  He smirked over at her, hiding his true emotions behind it.  He was turning more and more into his father, saying one thing but not meaning it at all, hiding everything behind a wicked smile.  But was his gradual transformation into Hakaizen good or bad?  He had no idea.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Peacecraft/Seiferoth
*
Peacecraft was the sort of man that approached his problems with a smile on his face. The kind of smile a politician or a model has one that is warm and inviting but belies a more questionable nature. As Una held her blade in his face he smiled.

"Join you? I'm a Vice-Commander of the Branded. I can't and don't just up-and-go like that," she licked her lips before pulling her sword back under her sleave. "But, this could be good for intelligence. What's this 'partnership' about then?"[/QUOTE]

"Is this what you really want Una. To be a cog in another plot to take over the world for a rogue shinobi cell? You know the annals of the Ninja World's history is full of people alot like your Branded. The Ninja World can not be unified by man. Madara Uchiha tried and failed, The 8th Hokage tried and failed, that false heretic god Korshmalimdom tried and failed as well not too long ago, even the Rikudo Sannin. This world needs to be led by the true Lord and only then will Outer Heaven spring eternal.  I know this may sound like the same song and dance as all the others Una, but they were misguided.Peacecraft slowed himself down he could feel himself becoming impassioned talking about these previous matters.

"I'm not suggesting you leave the Branded, but you have to sit here and wonder what is going to change in this world if they win. The hate and stigma that took your mother away from you when you were a little girl will still be ever present. What I am offering you is a chance to make sure that things like what happened to you do not happen ever again. I'm not trying to stop the Branded I'm trying to save the world. To do that I need you Una. In return my Lord will give you whatever it is your heart desires. All I ask for is to lend your abilities. Did I mention that the little Warholic brats figure in my Lord's plans as well."Peacecraft didn't care how strong he was coming on, Una could facilitate his plan quicker than any other.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2011)

*Una Ell'kra
*
After hearing what he had to say, Una did begin to wonder what would happen if the Branded did accomplish their plan. She wasn't sure of the Leader's true desires, but being in the Branded was a sign of power and change, which are both things she wouldn't mind tagging along with. However, when Peacecraft mentioned her mother being killed she couldn't help but feel a wave of cold air crawl through her skin.

But what he said at the end prevented her from going mad at the mention of her mother. A Warholic would be involved in his plans? At first she thought good, but the way he called them 'brats' made her think it was bad. Now it was sounding good!

"If I get to kill Edie and her fucking children, sure!" she smirked, flicking her now shoulder-length black hair behind her ear. "What do you need me for?"

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Date sheathed his sword and began to walk away. 
"Nah, not friends. We're too close for that. I've known you all your life. You may as well call me brother," he began as he looked back at Tifa, who was now smiling. "Rapists kinda ruined the mood for me. Gonna go grab some barbecue and try to have fun again. You comin' with, sis'?"

Tifa blushed at his comment about them being more like siblings, before following after him. "Sure big-bro! This is just like my mother and Takashi-san! They thought of eachother as brother and sister. Is that what we're like?" 

That question was more aimed at herself as she thought about it. She didn't want to just stay brother and sister, but would the pain be worth it? She didn't want to die with regret like Hakaizen or live with the heartache like her mother.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_Fatherly Advice_​
The two warriors stood a little less than ten yards away from each other. The reality was their was no distance between them as they both radiated intense heats. The ambient heat was giving the building the impression of being almost mirage like as hot molten steel began to rain down onto the ground. Their power was destroying the very structure they were fighting in. Spontaneous bursts of flame ballooned and burst in some sort of flash fire phenomena as the two warriors began their kata. Koji's mind was too chaotic and his movements reflected that in the their wildness and intensity as he gathered up his strength. Before long his body began to glow a deep crimson red. The monstrous Kuraihoshi was much more relaxed and subdued, his movements have a grace that didn't quite fit his rough exterior in this form. The monster's body began to glow a midnight black. All of the heat was sucked out of the room and into the aura's of the two combatants as they continued through their kata.

Koji couldn't stop thinking of Selim how he was brutally murdered after thinking he had saved him. He didn't save Selim and that was his failure, it was a fate that was undeserved. Selim was a good boy, a good son, and a good brother. He was just a kid and this thing just came and murdered him in the name of some god and some crazy interpretation of heaven. Koji didn't ask for any of this Kuraihoshi shit but he got it and at every turn it did something to ruin his life. 

_Kukukukukukukuku_

They whispered all sorts encouragement to him, they had returned to him to help him in this battle. The voices knew how important this fight was they could feel Koji's pain from a world away.

Koji held his arm out in front of him at about waist level while keeping the other one at his side. The outstretched arm was soon lit ablaze with a bright orange flame. Koji looked over at the Kuraihoshi who's arm was doing something similar just that his flames were dark. 

*HIKEN
HIKEN*

They screamed in unison as they drove their respective arms forward columns of flames erupting from them and heading straight for each other.

*BOOM*

The impact of the two techniques meeting caused the flames to commingle in the center. They collapsed into each other almost like a yin-yang symbol as both warriors poured their chakra into the attack. The whole building began fall apart much more rapidly than any other point of the fight. 

*TIME STOP*

Everything froze, everything except for Koji well that wasn't exactly true. He could see his body but he wasn't in his body.

_Kukukukukukuku_

"I'm sorry let me rephrase that. Are you trying to get yourself killed you little whipper snapper."Koji's ears perked up as he recognized the voice. He turned around to an old man standing there, it was Xemnas, the Leader of the Mugenshi clan.



"No...I'll die again if it means killing this guy. I don't care anymore."

"You're being dumb Koji. You know that little boy would be heart broken if you died trying to avenge him. Now that you're Dying Will has awoken you are much more important than you know.

"This was suppose to be my second chance! You gave me a second chance and you let this piece of shit take away my brother with all of your Evil Star, your Fallen, your Kuraihoshi. I never asked for any of this shit! I was happy!"Their was a time he never would have shouted at Xemnas but Koji didn't care for formalities anymore. All of it was immaterial in the face of what happened to Selim.

"This world Koji the one your in right now this is not where you belong. They bought you here to show you something, they wanted to rouse you into action. They wanted you to learn to care about something so much that you would die for it, that you're will can transcend even death Koji. That all of this woe is me and I don't deserve anything good isn't true. Like your pretty little lady friend said it's not about what you deserve Koji it's what you get. It's about treasuring that time with Selim and moving forward. Get your justice for him but don't throw your life away.

"Don't you dare sit there and patronize me Xemnas. You sat back and watched while Seiferoth and Peacecraft blackmailed me into leaving the village. You watched me have to turn my back on my homeland, on Kei. I'm a criminal and betrayer because of you in our world. And somehow someway I know you're going to do something to take Thalia from me too."

"You don't realize the stakes boy. This is not about your teenage romances this is about the fate of the world and stopping hell on earth Koji. Stop complaining about your burden like it's something that was unfairly thrust upon you. The voices may have compelled you to kill your parents but you listened and as a result Selim doesn't even exist!!! Koji I'm sorry but it's not going to get easier but you have a purpose and responsibility to the people you hold precious. You have to stop running and face it. The fate of the world is at stake Koji and you were chosen as an important player in the events to come. It has to be you because the fact is you are the Boy Born Under an Evil Star and their are decisions only you are capable of making. You have to make it back."Koji stood there trying to digest the lecture he was getting from Xemnas. It was disconcerting the way he kept on referring to the fate of the world and quite pointedly said Koji was partly to blame for his own unhappiness.

"Fine Xemnas I understand but I'm not going there until I finish this. Understood?The old man nodded his head and snapped his fingers.

*TIME IN*


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
*Weakness*

The two kids looked at the group of people that controlled their lives, their movements, and more than likely their fate. This made Kei growl a bit as they were in the area, sandy brown with sand underneath their feet. It almost was too soft and historic to be covered in blood that was from their enemies...

That littered the ground like trash, each one of them a story that ended with Kei and Kyo

Lucifer was pleased along with Lilith on how easy the kids got use to killing their own kind. That what it takes to be an angel, but it seemed that some of the higher ups weren't pleased and one that forced her opinion was Samuel...Her long black hair following and her deep dark purple eyes shined brightly

"No I am not pleased yet...you kids still have weakness that you need to get rid of."she said causing Kei to look up at her as she got to the edge of the box seats and jumped off...

Kei watched as she threw something on the ground and then landed on the ground gracefully.Kyo looked for what was thrown but couldn't see it? It was too much sand....

"I am going to shape you in future that we worked so hard for..."she said as she fingered up her skirt, this caused Kyo to look but then shoot up as he notice it was a whip 

"I AM GOING TO DESTROY THOSE WEAKNESSES!"


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jul 2, 2011)

*~ReiMei Mayonaka LT~*

ReiMei hid in the tree watching the guy summon a dragon. "These Konoha guys are unreal..I can only summon penguins but he can summon dragons." ReiMei tried to move to get a better view but instead fell out of the tree onto the training field's ground.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 2, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kei Aosuki LT*
> 
> He smiled....
> 
> ...



*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

Ikuto hands felt he gentle delicate face, as the back of his finger gently stroke her cheek slowly moving itself to her chin. Ikuto placed his fingers and hold gently her chin and lifted it up to his eye level. He knew... He knew that he would be sent to jail or worse. He has escaped death far too many times now... but then again. This doesn't mean it a bad thing. He smiled one more and he said.

"There wasn't a day that I didn't think about you or the village. My memories tormented me from start to finish. I always thought that you hated me, and so I drifted to what I call darkness. I thought the world had hated me, and so I decided to leave the world behind and continue with my what I think is right."

Ikuto once again course his hand to her cheek, tendering her delicate beautiful skin.

"I have to tell you,  I'll always do the impossible to accomplish what I think is right. I won't stop leaving villages and betraying, because if I know that there's a chance, even if it's a small one, to make a chance for the better good. Then I won't hesitate to take it."

Ikuto smiled once again, but then took his hands of her cheek and looked out the window. The rays of the sun made his eyes shine. The color of his eyes were brighter than they originally were, the gently soothing breeze made his hair sway. 

"I'll do whatever to achieve what's right, not just for me, but for you and the world. So if I have to joine Branded again and kill a enemy from the inside again, then I'll do it with out a second chance. I don't care what people think of me in the process..."

Ikuto smile turned... warm, inviting, soft and gentle. He turned once again to Kei and said.

"Just knowing that I can keep you safe make me happy."


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki LT*

"Ikuto.."

She relaxed into his palm as he stroked her cheek, the warmth of it all made her shiver. When he pulled away she could feel herself being drawn closer to him, she opened her eyes not realizing it was close. Kei listened to him as he spoke, the ninjas out side didn't not mean nothing to her for this moment.

"How can I ever hate you?"Kei asked as she straighten up and gave him another wedge,"You gave me so much...You made me happy and yet I...I have done bad things.."

Kei looked down and shook her head,"Don't respond to that."she laughed a bit before placing one in her mouth and looking at Ikuto

He seemed so happy and for some reason it made her happy as well. When he turned to her she laid her head down on his bed for a minute...

She grabbed his hand again,"I won't be selfish and ask you don't do it...But I will say that...Be safe...Please be safe."she said,"I'll hate you if you die...I'll hate you so much if you die.."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"At least I can keep that promise."

His hand stroke her hair gently, of course. He soon looked out once again the window. The breeze still as cooling as ever. And out of the blue Shana entered the room and walked towards Ikuto. She looked into his eyes which he just returned her stare with a smile. A few nurses took the bandages out of his hands, and body along with the needle they had pierced in his arm. It was time for him to leave...

"Hey, Kei."

Ikuto said as they placed his the handcuff in his hand and legs with uniting both of them, Ikuto looked at hey with his old big smiles, he looked at Shana and gave her a sorta sign, she understood it and nodded with a smile on her head. Ikuto was released for a second from his handcuff and so he went and keeled in front of Kei and held her hand.

"Forget about my health. Become better ok? For me. I want you mind to turn into what it was before. I know it's rather selfish of me to ask, but I want to see a you that isn't troubled. A life of a ninja is filled with pain, but it can also be filled with happiness and joy. Make your heart find that joy and grasp it tightly. Remember Kei: Fate is decided by Faith. Always follow what your hearts tells you to."

He stood as he was once again placed with the handcuff and and turned. 

"For me, ok?"

He walked of escorted by a few ninja. About time he headed and faced his fate with a straight face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*
_And The Winner is..._​











The first thing Koji could feel when he got back into his body was the heat, it was intense. His body was becoming drenched in sweat as he could feel nothing but the hotness of the air it made the air around him almost too sparse to breath in. The columns of orange and black flames danced around each other before the black flames started to push back the orange. Koji needed to calm himself, just being put back into the fight after everything that happened with Xemnas was jarring. So much had happened in these past few moments Koji needed to get ahold of himself. The guy in front of him this demonic gargoyle monster claiming to be a saint killed his little brother. Murdered not just in front of him but right there in his arms and didn't even bat an eyelash. It was an injustice Koji couldn't let stand. The black flames got closer trying to lick at him with it's black embers. The flames of the Kuraihoshi were about to overcome Koji. He had come close to death so many times but it felt like this would be it, his mind wandered once again to the week he spent in this other world. Flashes of his home trickled into his mindscape, images of his life on the other side. Koji looked down his hair now obscuring his face.

"I will..." His arm had been engulfed in his orange flames but now it was slowly getting dipped in the black flames.

"I will..." Koji had so many emotions running through him right now but there was one central one. The one emotion that fueled his Dying Will and would help him...

"SURVIVE!!!"The flames around Koji's arm began to shift back to orange as they began to overpower the black flames. Koji's crimson colored eyes shone with fury and outrage. Outrage at the filth before him this guy who thought his god and his heaven were more important than the life of someone Koji held dear.

Koji's flames began to beat back the Kuraihoshi's, the orange eating away at the black like some kind of corrosive fiery plague. The column of fire cascaded in front of the Kuraihoshi as he looked at it fear stricken across his face.

"I'm sending you straight to hell Kuraihoshi and when you see your Lord tell him The Viper is coming for him too!! HIKEN FULL POWER!!!HAAAA!!!!!

*BOOM*

From the outside of the steel structure where they had been fighting several onlookers could see a tornado of inferno rip through it. The wildfire swirling and rampaging through the building completely burning it asunder, this power was Koji Kazama's Hiken, his Flame Fist. But the tornado wasn't the only abnormality if one looked higher in the sky they could see the heavens parting. An eery green light radiated where the clouds parted and then....

*WHITE FLASH*


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
*The One That Carries My Lovers Face*

"I'll destroy all the weakness that hinder your path."

With that Samuel pulled out her blade, Kei and Kyo got ready. Kei inched her body to the ground as she got use to the ground below her. But then she was surpised when Lilith landed in the middle of them and began to perform some handseals, she slammed her hand on the ground and soon the whole arena changed....

Soon Kei smelt rain and when she looked up the sky was dark and in a few seconds it began to rain...

The buildings were weird and tall, but all of them had some damage. Lilith looked at the kids before looking at Samuel and nodding her head, this made Samuel smile as she nodded back. And with that Lilith disappeared into the air, but the kids knew that she was watching them...

Samuel looked at them,"COME AT ME!"she yelled

And Kyo did, but as he made one step towards her something exploded beneath his feet and Kei eyes widen. Samuel took this and rushed though the smoke and slammed her fist directly into Kei stomach...

It was in all slow motion and soon Kei coughed and was sent flying though some buildings..

Kyo growled as he slammed back into the ground and rushed after the woman, but she just instantly countered grabbing his arm and smashing her leg into it causing it to break and make it look like a barely snapped twig


"Ah!"Kyo didn't have long to scream before Saumel grabbed his hair and repeadtly slammed her knee into his stomach and then finally swinging him into a nearby building...

Kei struggled to get up as glass punctured her skin, Samuel had slammed her though the windows when she was sent flying..

Getting the last piece of glass Kei got up and rushed towards the window before she stopped when someone jumped in...

"Kei..."the all to missed voice said

Kei was awestruck for a minute

"Koji...?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 3, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Deception_​ 
"*Shit!*"​
Tifa began flipping through seals as her evil version held her fist out, charing up a large flaming fireball. She'd have to even it out with an attack of her own, and she had the perfect idea. Tifa pointed her scythe towards her doppleganger, her hand traced around the trigger. By now, a large blast of blazing fire was headed straight for her. 

*BANG!!*​
Tifa slammed the trigger, releasing a fireball twice the size of her clone's attack, echoing the amount of chakra she pressed into the scythe. Her attack ate the Twin Lion's Roar, before swallowing her clone. A piercing scream was heard as Tifa's clone dissapeared with a poof of smoke, leaving a torched crater surrounded by ash.

"Impressive, Tifa!" Charle complimented Tifa's abilities as she held her paws together. "But how about the next slice of you?"

Another bolt of lightning struck the ground, this time revealing a much different version of her. This 'Tifa' was wearing the exact same clothes as her, but there was something different about her. It was now raining, and she had a frown spread on her face. Tears streamed down her cheeks, mixing with the rain.

"So she's the sad version of me?" Tifa frowned as she walked up to her other self, grabbing her chin. "Are you okay?"
The clone looked up to Tifa, sniffing and wiping away her tears.
"No, it's just ..." she took a pause before a smirk appeared on her face. The rain dissapeared, as did her tears. She punched Tifa in the stomach, before dragging her face through the ground then preceeding to toss her against a boulder.

"She's the deception in you. The way you lie and trick your friends and opponents Tifa!" Charle chuckled as she watched Tifa recover from her attack while the clone simply had a smug grin on her face.

"But I'm not a liar!"
"So you've never lied in your life?"
"No bu-"
"Everyone has told a lie before, even if it's to themselves. Nobody can go through life without telling a lie. It's for their own good!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 3, 2011)

Date chuckled and shook his head as she walked after him.  "No way, I'm way cooler than Takashi and about thirty times as handsome."  He smirked back at her but stopped when he saw a booth.  Win the game and your food was free.  Lose and you had to do anything owners daughter, who was just a little tyke, asked you to do.  Date stopped in front of the booth and looked at it.  "I've seen this game.  Dad played it all the time."

Date looked down at the game and rose an eyebrow.  He'd seen the effects this game had on his father, his mother, Hell, even Edie.  On any other day he wouldn't have bothered.  But today he had been put in the friend zone by Tifa twice, his cousin for all he knew was reenacting a prison rape scene with some burly fucker named Lucy, and the guilt for going way too far with Thalia was eating him alive.  "Screw it.  Tomorrow isn't promised, live for the moment.  I'm up for a game."  The man rose an eyebrow.  "Sorry, no kids."  Date growled.  "I'm an official Konoha shinobi.  I'm in, nut up or shut up, pussies."  The man roared with laughter.  "This kid's got balls!  Alright then, brat, you're facin me an' th' boys in a friendly game o' beer pong!"


(No colors, posting from my phone)


----------



## Laix (Jul 3, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Date chuckled, shaking his head as Tifa simply raised an eyebrow with a slight smirk.
"No way! I'm way cooler than Takashi and about thirty times as handsome," he spoke with pride while Tifa sniggered at his claim. 
"Oh yeah? Have you ever met Takashi? He oozes with coolness!"

They soon came to another stand where the man was running a certain type of game. If you won, your food for the rest of the night was free. If you lost, you'd have to do _anything_ his daughter asked. And his daughter was only a small girl. She didn't mind helping out a small girl, but cringed at the thought of Date helping out a toddler. It was laughable in a way.

But only then did Tifa notice what sort of game it was. It was beer pong, where you had to land a ping pong ball into one of the six beer cups. If Date or Tifa landed it in, they'd have to drink the beer with the same happening on the other side. The aim of the game was to get rid of all the beer on your opponent's team.

Tifa knew Date may not be able to last, but she would be able to live through this. She had learnt from her mother, who would spend nights drinking barrels of beer and not gain any liver damage what-so-ever. She would simply repair her liver and other damaged organs so she could drink until her heart's content.

"Alright old man, let's do this already!" she cheered as a crowd gathered. He nodded as he set up the game, with him and a friend against Tifa and Date. He juggled the ball in his hand before tossing it across the table, landing it in their cup with ease. They took the drink and drunk it, before putting it back.

"Your turn!"

"Alright ... you go first, Date."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 3, 2011)

Date nodded as he drank down the alcohol.  He had snuck harder stuff from his mom, but liquor was liquor.  Enough of it and he would be drunk off his ass.  He looked over at Tifa.  "For the record, I in no way approve of you drinking, but seeing as I'm doing it, telling you not to would be stupid.  But if you have any drunken mistakes I'll kill you, sis."  He smirked at her and lifted the ball, sending it easily into a cup.  Date laughed.  "Alright, big guy, drink up."


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
_*Lovers pain*_

"Koji!"

Kei ran up and slammed into the boy, it was him, the scent. The scent of earth and blood was engraved into the boy, it was him. Kei wrapped her arms around him and for a few minutes Koji had nuzzled into her hair. It was him...Him...Kei looked up and stroke his cheek...It was real....It was really him...

"Koji I missed you so much...I am so sorry..."she said nuzzling deeper into his shirt

Koji looked down,"Little Rabbit...Why are you sorry?"he asked

Kei shot up and then took a step back, it was time for her to come in contact with her sins. Her sins against Koji, she clutched her skirt a bit before looking up and then returning her stare back to the ground, when he stepped forward she took two steps back as she tried to get the words out...

"Rabbit?"Koji called out in confusion which caused Kei to couch down on the ground as she stared at it

"I am sorry! I am so sorry!I betrayed you Koji! I did bad things!"Kei said,"I was trying to forget! I was trying so hard to forget you! I wanted to wash your scent out of my clothes! I wanted to forget your kisses! Your eyes! Your everything!!! I JUST WANTED TO FORGET YOU!!!"

Kei was staring at the ground but then when she felt her hair being stroked and when she looked up it was Koji, she smiled but then she looked back down on the ground...

"And what should your punishment be?"Koji asked

Kei looked up,"Punishment?"Kei repeated

Koji nodded,"You hurt me...You tried to forget me when you promised that you wouldn't..."he said while smirking,"So what should I do?"

Kei looked down and then up,"Make me hurt?"

Koji grabbed a handful of her hair and Kei bit her lips,"If that is what you want..."he said and Kei just nodded

Koji slammed his fist into her stomach and then released her hair, Kei grabbed onto his waist and held on tightly. This pain...This pain wasn;'t half of what Koji was feeling, so she had to get though it. Koji grabbed her shoulders and when Kei looked up he slammed his forehead into her forehead at full force causing her to release...

Pain...

This is what Koji feels...

If this is what Koji felt then she should take all of it...All of it...Kei got up on all fours only to have him slam his foot into her stomach causing her to roll to the window...

"Little Rabbit do you want me to stop?"he asked as he neared her and grabbed a huge metal pole that was sticking out the ground

Kei got on her knees and smiled as blood ran down her head,"No...I want to accept it all."she said opening up her hands to Koji, "I want to accept all Koji's pains..."

Koji smiled as he stood over her,"Good..."he smiled,*THEN TAKE IT!!!!"*

He swung the metal pole to her side with such force causing her to fly into wall after wall after wall! She finally lost momentum and slammed into the final wall but when she finally looked to see all the reck, Koji was like lighting and slammed his knees into Kei stomach...

Kei threw up blood and fell to the ground as Koji stood over her...

"Kei..."he called to her, Kei opened her eyes that she didn't know that had closed,"I think you understand how I feel..."he said,"One more blow Kei and we can return back home.."

Kei eyes widen in happiness as she turned around to be on her back, Koji was standing over her. 

Really? Really? Kei was so happy...

She opened her arms to Koji once again,"I love you so much..."she said as Koji took the metal pipe and placed it over his head

"I love you too..."he smirked

*"GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM HER!!!"*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*?*









​
_This world has been connected. Tied to the darkness... soon to be completely eclipsed. You learned so very much on the other side of the Gate._

_Look at this tiny place. To the heart seeking freedom, this island is a prison, surrounded by water. And so, this boy sought to escape his prison, and he opened his heart to the darkness. _

_When you wish upon a star
Makes no difference who you are
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you_

_*ENGAGE DEEP DIVE*_










​
It was so cold in this dark expanse where nothing could be seen. Actually this wasn't true in the distance there was a glimmer a light. Soon the landscape of the land began to spin violently. Tiny shimmering lights began to shoot forward all over the dark expanse lighting up a path, no a bridge. He looked forward and back now able to see two Gates.



He could feel something behind the stone door behind him. Something more dreadful than he had ever known. Something that was locked away and not meant to be opened. He was no coward but he wasn't going to stand there.

*CRASH CRASH BOOM CRASH*

He could hear something massive beating at the door. Something that absolutely dwarfed his entire being it's vile dark nature threatening the spill out of the gate. He ran putting one foot in front of the other to the area shrouded in darkness, but there was a white door. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







_Kukukukukukukuku_

Lighting his arm ablaze with the very fire of his soul he cocked his arm back in a fist. Soon bipedal shadow creatures began to spring up from the crowd. These shadow monsters reached out with there tendrils but this boy was too fast for them. He dashed from side to side avoiding the tendrils as they tried to pull him closer to the stone door. He looked in front the only thing in his wake being this big white door. 

*HIKEN!!!!*

A column of flame erupted from his fist and headed towards the white gate blasting a hole clean through the gate. He kicked against the ground as he vaulted his body into the air. He was so close to the other side he was almost there...

*SNATCH*

The darkness had him in it's clutches he turned around in horror. This was it this was how it was going to end...NO!!!! He reached for the pack of his neck swiping it with his finger tips.

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION II*

He clicked his heels together his body became enveloped in a red ball of light. The light dissipated as the boy's grey eyes were now crimson red and most importantly his legs were encased in a black armor. This armor was powered by jets on the side however something for more powerful fueled these jets, his WILL. Steam began to shoot out from the jets as his body was being dragged to the stone gate by the tendrils of darkness.

*"YOUR SOUL IS MINE BOY!!!BOW DOWN TO YOUR LORD!!!"* The voice boomed from the other side of the gate but it was mistaken. He bowed down to no one! Tiny circular runes appeared on the bottoms of his feet...

*BOOM*

Flames erupted from the jets on the side of his boots propelling him forward towards the white door. He could feel the light on the other side of the gate he didn't jump into it this time, no he shot out towards it like a star, a Shooting Star.

*Fade To White*


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki*
_*Because I am not her*_

Koji looked and soon a huge boulder came flying at his direction, it was too late to dodge and he was hit. Kei looked and struggled to get up but then she felt someone pushing her back down, she looked up it was Koji...His eyes widen and the bandage was off showing off his blue and red eyes...

"Kyo?"Kei called out but then he growled as he moved quickly moved as the dust cleared, Koji was still up

"So you seen though it?"he asked as he brushed of bits and pieces of the rock,"Heh...Interesting.."

Kyo rushed the boy and grabbed him by his wasit, the two boys fell out the building and slammed into the conceret ground below them. Kyo was on top as he constantly punched the boy in his face until Koji grabbed Kyo hand and threw him backwards...

Kyo crashed into a car and then looked up....

It wasn't Koji anymore...It was Lyra...

"Kyo..."she called out, Kyo eyes widen as he got up and she neared him,"I missed you.."she said  as she came over to him

He got up and went over to Lyra, he touched her cheek and she smiled warmly as she moved her cheek against his hands..

"Lyra..."Kyo said

Lyra looked up,"Yes?"

Kyo frowned and then slammed the sheath against her head causing her to fall down to the ground, Kyo grabbed a bunch of her hair and began swining her around until a huge chunk of her hair was ripped out and she was sent flying into the air...

Kyo grabbed her with Phoenix Tail strings and slammed her back into the ground before she got too far..

Lyra was being crushed by the strings tighting around her,"W-what? Don't you love me Kyo?"she asked

Kyo eyes narrowed,"No..."he said calmly as he tighten the strings grip, Lyra screamed

"W-why? I thought--"

Kyo got near the girl and slammed his foot into her head,"You thought wrong..."he said

"I am not my sister.."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 3, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro dodge the next horriable thing that reached out and this was a human hand it looked small to him. Akina pressed her back up to Hakro as he know what she was trying to do. Vincent noticed they were holding up, intill they heard two bloody screams from his students. Hakro and Akina passed out. "Kai Vincent said thinking they could not stand it. He was thinking both of them went mad from something and after they woke up they were going to tell them what they saw. He pulled out two needles and push it into Hakro and Akina's veins to give them medcine from the quick posion from the mist. Vincent picked them up to take them back to Hakro's cabin. He still hold back on that nor anymore of his jutsus anymore.

Hakro was dreaming as in his mind he looked around as he noticed the black wolf standing there as ot spoke as he turn in to a figuer. "You are nothing, you never be anything. What happen to the dream of power? You and me we are the same person. "Come at me with everything you have wolf, I am in control not you. You are the one that you are weak." The wolf growled and came at Hakro he was biggest wolf Hakro had seen so far. He was thinking this will become his summiong later. He counter the wolf's attack with his own as they needed to work together. The black wolf was winning as he turn himself into a wolf wolf. Hakro was starting to understood how his mind work. The vision faded as he was in the den of wolves he did not know what this mean as a door open he took the chance as the vision fadd only the door was there and the white wolf who was Hakro went through the door. 

Akina was dreaming as she looked around in her mind she could still see what was going on and know this when she woke up everything would be back to black once again. To her everything looked abstract, nothing may any sence to her, she was guessing this what her mind was a onfused. There had to be a clue for any of this to find a answer. She kept walking hopefully this is not what she thought what was in her mind half the time. She saw a mirror looking in it. She took a good glaned at herself not admiring herself but the mirror cracked. Akina was thinking that was the truth as she touch the mirror she could go through it. She fell in to darkness she did not know where she was going to find the answers to her trueself in her mind some where before she woke up.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 3, 2011)

Chikushōdō said:


> *~ReiMei Mayonaka LT~*
> 
> ReiMei hid in the tree watching the guy summon a dragon. "These Konoha guys are unreal..I can only summon penguins but he can summon dragons." ReiMei tried to move to get a better view but instead fell out of the tree onto the training field's ground.



Date Uchiha LT

Date looked up to see the kid watching him on the ground.  He chuckled and walked over before squatting down and smirking.  "Hey kid.  Why are you, uh... laying on the ground like that?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Taiyou Aosuki*
> 
> "100  bottles of beer on the wall..100 bottles of beer, take one down pass dem around 99 bottles of beer on the wall."
> 
> ...



*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke had been keeping to himself and lying low for the most part since the events that took place in Kumo. He decided to travel back to Fuzen in order to tell the Mugenshi and Taiyou of Koji's death. It was also to keep tabs on the twins and Miho. Koji's death had sent a ripple through the lives of everyone he had ever come in contact with and despite his attitude he was missed by many. To Shin though it was just more death to add to an already growing pile. Ryoji, Hakaizen, and now Koji all left a crater in Shinosuke's soul but Koji's death grated on him more so. The death of his student was a reflection of failure on his part, no it wasn't just that. Koji was a troubled kid and never had a strong authority figure in his life that he could depend on. He was raised by the Mugenshi who were great nurturers of murders but not shinobi. 

He had arrived at the Fuzenkage's manor after taking a long walk. He peered upward towards Taiyou's window. They hadn't really spoken at length since Ryoji died the few skirmishes, or more like ass whoopings she dealt to him, they didn't really speak. He ran up the wall scaling it easily without the aid of chakra to stick to it bursting into Taiyou's room. He didn't often knock when entering a room occupied by Taiyou if only to his subconscious lecherous nature. He quickly looked around the room and noticed that she wasn't there. 
He exited and went into the main hallway looking for the woman.

*SMASH*

Shin heard the breaking of a bottle coming from the bar downstairs. He ventured down there to see Taiyou knocking back a shot.

"Looky looky it looks like the red-headed demon woman is trying to swallow the worm. What's eating at you tomato head?


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

"Looky looky it looks like the red-headed demon woman is trying to swallow the worm. What's eating at you tomato head?"

Taiyou looked up to see someone she hasn't seen in a long time, Taiyou smiled a little and then looked back at her glass. She placed it down before looking back at him, he grown so much from the time she met him. He still called her names and he did sometimes snap off anytime she brought up Takashi...

"Oh, look what the cat dragged in..."Taiyou smiled a bit,"How may I help you my personal little devil?"

Taiyou grabbed the bottle of what she was drinking and placed it in the glass before looking over at Shin and ushering him over.

She poured him up a glass,"His name is Jose Cuervo...He from over seas..."Taiyou laughed,"Wanna drink?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis slowly opened his eyes and saw the ceiling above him. Raiko and Suiko were still standing outside guarding his room with their lives. Noctis got up from his bed and rubbed his eyes.

Then the thought came back to him about what happened Last Night. The fact that he had developed a huge burden to appear in his life about Kei and his special bond with her. "If only I could actually do someting useful once in my life...." Noctis put himself down into depression.

Raiko and Suiko noticed, as always, that the small prince has awakened from his slumber. "Prince Noct, how are you feeling?", Raiko said from behind the door.

The boy didn't say anything and just continued changing into his regular attire. Raiko thought something was wrong, "My Prince, mind me but you aren't acting as your usual self. Did something go wrong during your first B-rank mission?"

Noctis couldn't tell Raiko and Suiko the huge burden he had taken on otherwise they would worry and want to get involved. "Nothing's wrong... I just feel really tired..." Noctis silently said as he approached the door. 

Suiko opened the door for the boy and stood aside to let him out. "So your highness, have you been progressing well with your female companion?" as he smirked.

Noctis had a change of expression... He wasn't depressed anymore rather ticked off. "You know Suiko, if you keep digging into one's life you can end up getting stabbed through the chest. In this case, I'm not going to hold back..." Noctis was acting differently than usual, his regular response would have been, "She's nothing more than just an acquaintance!" then he would blush and look away.

Suiko was surprised and felt terrible for getting his skin, "I apologize my Prince, I won't ask again."  The boy changed his tone of expression and sighed, "No need to apologize, your just looking after me after all." Noctis started to walk off, "I'm going to head off towards the training field in Fuzenkagure again, no need to escort me there...", he exclaimed. 

Raiko and Suiko nodded. "Try not to forget your goal my Prince.", Suiko reminded the boy as he was walking off.

"To work towards the right path... I need to get stronger.... To save Kei from her suffering and to help lead my people." Noctis was at the gate leading outside Konoha. "I don't want to hurt Kyo, even if he hates me... I want to prove to him that I'm strong enough to help...." The boy went off towards Fuzenkagure with eyes of determination.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noctis arrived at the gates of Fuzenkagure, "I have to control the focus of my lightning streams. Maybe I can learn a new technique out of it."

The boy entered the Fuzen marketplace and remembered how busy it was when he last visited. He passed through the place where he bumped into Kei that night. He noticed a batch of apples from a basket of a stand in the marketplace and it costed 20 ryo a batch. Noctis shook his head and continued to walk through the district.

He reached the training field and it was the same. Huge, wide area with all the accustoms for training as a ninja. Konoha's training field couldn't compare to how big this one is. "Well then, I guess I should start."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke *

There were a few things that Taiyou did that got on Shinosuke's nerves and they grated even more the older he got. One such thing that she did was how she didn't always acknowledge as an adult. He understood why but it didn't make it any better, he was a rather combustible person so understanding only got him so far before his temper took over. So when she said...

"Oh, look what the cat dragged in..."Taiyou smiled a bit,"How may I help you my personal little devil?"

A prominent vein could be seen bursting from Shin's brow. He hated whenever she did things like that it made him feel like everything he had accomplished meant nothing. He was a respected Jounin who was famous around the world for his exploits.

She poured him up a glass,"His name is Jose Cuervo...He from over seas..."Taiyou laughed,"Wanna drink?"

Shin approached the bar trying his best to stifle his anger lest he say something he'd regret. But then a smirk crept across his face, him and Taiyou played games with each other all the time. Everything was like a competition between them but the one field where he knew he always got her was when it came to slinging hurtful words. His tongue was as sharp as Fennikusuhane.

"Yea sure I wouldn't mind have a drink with my favorite old maid. But you know Taiyou at your age getting drunk and carousing. Your almost going to be old enough to be a granny." Shin took the drink from the bar table and knocked it back in a quick gulp. Jose Cuervo was not as good or of the same quality as Patron but Shinosuke was a problem drinker. If it got you drunk that's all that mattered. He slammed the glass on the table after draining it.

"I'm not a kid anymore Taiyou. If you keep on referring to me as one I'll remind you that your not getting any younger my darling older sister."Shin patted her on the head as he chided her.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

He called her old...

He called her granny.....

Oh how she wanted to rip him apart, but she just laughed and continued on drinking. The thought of having a living drinking partner pleased Taiyou, so she wouldn't kill him....Yet, maybe when she get plastered and when they asked her why she can blame it on the thing she drunk. Kukuku, that was the way. He patted her head like a child and she just shooed off his hands...

"I still have it damn it!"Taiyou cursed as she straighten up and gave Shin a flirtaous wink before laughing,"I am not that old!"

She looked at him when he said he had grown up, this made her raise her eye brow. Shinosuke? Grown up? Taiyou almost choked back her drink before looking over at the boy she knew for so long. Of course, he had became a fine gentleman, a prized Jounin of Konaha and all that other things..

"Oh really now?"Taiyou said as she wrapped her arms around his neck and pulled him down so she can be at his ear,"Prove it~"she purred before taking a small nip on his earlobe and then releasing him...

....Taiyou waited....

*"hahahh!!haha~*she laughed as she pat him on the back,"Still green behind the ears!"


----------



## Laix (Jul 3, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Burn_


_I let it fall ... my heart, and as it fell, you rose to claim it.
_​
Lyra sat on the bench in the tidy field, sitting under the gloomy skies and pouring rain. Her hands were in her lap, fiddling with a silver necklace. It was the gift that Kyo had meant for her. It was a simple flower necklace, with her initials engraved on the back. L.M, with a small heart splashed next to it. Such a sweet gift that was overlooked by the two.

_Where did it all go wrong?_

She knew the answer to that. Kei told her. Kyo told her. She smashed the reason into her skull a thousand times but she still asked herself when it all fell apart. When did such a gruesome fairytale love break into smithereens? How? Was it all her?

Perhaps by asking herself the question she could restart the cycle, making herself innocent for even a moment.

_Restart ... the cycle?_

Lyra had an idea. She wanted to start fresh, with no ties to Kyo or Kei. That meant getting rid of a certain thing in particular. Grabbing a roll of white bandages from her pouch, she wrapped it around her leg where the small petal mark showing her duties as an angel lay. She began to cover it up, before putting her kunai pouch over the bandages there to make it more stylish.

"No more Angels ... I've had enough of those fuckers. They are the reason I'm in this shit ... always trying to save their arses for noone," she spoke bitterly to herself before wiping away any trace of tears on her face. Lyra had a new aim in life, one that would benefit all. It was a mistake at first, but now the two reasons she even went by the rules were gone, there was no stopping her.
*
Tifa Warholic LT*

The man grunted as he swallowed the bitter drink, before slamming his cup back down. He then let off a smirk as he tossed the ball, managing to land it nicely in Tifa & Date's cup.

_Shit!_

"Drink up missy!" the two men laughed with a sinister tone as Tifa rolled her eyes at them.

"Fine fine," she muttered before grabbing the drink and swallowing it in one. It tasted absolutely disgusting. Like the sort of shit rats would drink in desperate situations. Her distaste was evident as she screwed up her face in disgust, before slamming the cup down. "Ugh, that's vile!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke
*
Shin chuckled as she slapped his hand away from her red hair. She looked the same as the day he met her fifteen years ago. She told him she wasn't that old and winked at him with a sexy face. He took stock of her in that moment. Her face had the sultry good looks of a model while at the same time maintaining a rough edge, then their was her body which looked tight in all the right places, her voluptuous curves and hefty chest only served to increase her sex appeal. Shin could feel a knot grow in his throat as he looked at her but before long she grabbed him in response to his earlier statement he was a grown up. She nibbled at his ear lobe her teeth grazing across and sending a shock to his system. The room was starting to get hot as Fennikusuhane could feel it's master's arousal and proceeded to send out a wave of heat. 

*"hahahh!!haha~*she laughed as she pat him on the back,"Still green behind the ears!"

The thing about Taiyou Minami that Shinosuke had known for a long time was that she might very well be the most powerful shinobi in the world, but that never ever scared him off. No matter what she threw at him he took it because if he could take anything the strongest ninja in the world could throw that made him one of the strongest ninja in the world too. He had chased that height for a very long time, the scar on his face was a mark of that. 

Shinosuke thrust his palm through the air at a frightening velocity grasping for Taiyou's throat. She was drunk and he wasn't holding back so he was able to bend her body back against the bar. He wasn't going to let her get away with mocking him. Intense heat radiated as he looked at her completely aware she could break free at any moment and rain hell on him like she had done many times before. 

"I have lost 576 times to you in fights over the past 15 years. But you've never been able to handle the heat I can generate."He leaned in close to her, close enough that their wasn't any space between their faces as he rested his forehead on her. His hand still around his throat as he squeezed a little bit. Sweat dripping from his forehead as Fennikusuhane continued to pump heat into the room feeding off the sexual tension between the two old friends.

"This is not a game I suggest someone of *your advanced age* try to play with me sister."He released his hand from around her neck as he stood over her. He knew her reaction wasn't going to be pretty but he was tired of the way she looked at him despite being an adult. Kyo was right he had to step up and do something.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

* Taiyou Aosuki *

“What heat? The tiny little flames you produce?”

Taiyou smirked at the man in front of her, things were getting hot and literally. Taiyou straighten up as she felt his hot breath on hers. His glazed over eyes, Taiyou straighten herself up as she could feel something that was curling up her stomach and making it knot. Taiyou lifted up so there nose could rub up against each other. She wanted play with little Shin…

Even though he said it wasn’t a game, it was a game that she wanted to play…

She pushed Shin into the wall and smiled, “You know out of all the 15 years that I knew you, you still can’t win against me…” she said before turning away but then looking over her shoulder, “Remember that *little boy*, it doesn’t matter to me if you are God of the new world…You will always still be Shin to me.”

She flipped back her hair, she knew how to get under his skin. She knew how to enrage him to the point of reacting. That how she always won her fights, by simply enraging him. Taiyou looked back and smirked as she proceeded to play around even though the heat and the knot in her stomach was killing her softly. Shin was effecting her in all the wrong way and it made her happy


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shin could feel himself getting angry as she mocked him calling his flames 'tiny' and 'little' but then she got in real close. Rubbing her nose up against his he wanted to....well he wasn't sure what he wanted to do at this point but then the decision was made for him by Taiyou. She pushed him backward hard into a wall creating some much needed space between them. She smiled as she proceeded to try to bait him, into what he didn't quite get.

“You know out of all the 15 years that I knew you, you still can’t win against me…” she said before turning away but then looking over her shoulder, “Remember that *little boy*, it doesn’t matter to me if you are God of the new world…You will always still be Shin to me.”

She said the words and the room instantly got hotter for it. The temperature had to jump up to 300 degrees at the least as he just stared at Taiyou, his Sharingan glaring at her with anger. Not very many people could handle all the heat in the room but as the master of Fennikusuhane Shin could handle it and as the last of the Fennikusu so could Taiyou. 

"If I wasn't worried about breaking your hip I would do very bad things to you *granny*.Shinosuke had enough of this he wasn't going to pull any punches he had enough of Taiyou. He did a lot for her and her family but never once did she see him as more than the Uchiha brat who called her names.

"You know what your problem is Taiyou Aosuki.He had never called her by that name because of the disdain he had for Takashi and their marriage. The very acknowledgement of it made him even angrier as the room got hotter. He threw his cape off because of the heat.

"You fell in love with a man who was too wild. He would rather go and relive his glory days over and over again then be with you. I've been here with you for fifteen years doing whatever you needed. I wasted years of my life chasing after Takashi for you and you know what I got for my trouble!?!?!?"He pointed to the scar that featured prominently on his face.

"When I couldn't bring him back to you I tried my best to be there for you and your family. After Ryo died I even thought about moving here but Ryoji talked me out of it and told me he could handle it. You've never been a single parent Taiyou because you always had me and Ryoji. We stepped up while your real husband was galavanting the world. The fact you can sit there and call me a little boy!! RAH!!!!"  

*CRACK*

Various bottles on the bar started to break from the sweltering heat not just coming from Fennnikusuhane but Shin himself. He didn't have good chakra control so when he got angry there was no controlling how much chakra he expended. Shin closed the distance between himself and Taiyou looking her in the eye.

"I absolutely can't stand you and you make me angrier than anyone I've ever met. But you know why I don't just pick up and leave?" He brought his hand up to her cheek as he stroked it gently. He could feel himself about to say it, he wanted to say it so bad.

"Because I... I'm the only man dumb enough to put up with you."He just couldn't find the courage to admit it not after all of these years.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 3, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika*
> 
> Rika gasped as her staffs was destroyed. How dare she! This insolent brat had destroyed her property, how dare she! She attempts to force her incomprehensible sense of morality on Rika and then she goes and does countless misdeeds. Destroying her property, possibly harming the Viper, judging Rika
> 
> ...



*Miho*

"Then I believe...you shall be the very first ninja in history to be offed by fodder." 

The exact verse, same as the first. She and Rika charged at each other, this would be the final clash between the two. A firm grip on the hilt of her blade and then a bright light from the metal of the blade shining from the sun over head. Rika's reflection moved across the length of her blade just as fast as it appeared, as if the blade itself was looking on at it's master's opponent.

There was an odd silence that accompanied afterward. Rika herself was still in motion as she moved pass Miho as she stood as solid as any statue, unflinching with her gaze straight ahead. The gushing sound of liquid bursting from it's container, the thud of a weapon hitting the earth beneath, then followed by the sound of a human's groan in pain effectively broke the silence that had over come the area. Her blade not only cut cleanly through her weapon for the second time, but also cut through the metaphorical "spirit" of her opponent.

A wound from her midsection up to her left shoulder blade, her opponent laid face down on the ground, but still breathing. She hadn't planned to end her life even if she did insult her, as she wasn't one of those meant to be cleanse...she was nothing more, than an ignorant human.

Miho wasn't even out to break her spirit, but she had ended this battle by shattering her ability to continue fighting for the second time. Her blade was clean and still the silver was as clear as the azure sky as the brown haired kunochi sheathed her sword and walked over toward the nearby tree to retrieve her property, the vial of blood. "...This viper you speak...must be Koji correct?" She spoke as she knelt down to pick up the vial. "The snake's head has been cut off, effectively ending it's life. Though I was not the one who did so, his death has made my job easier and this world a better place." Finally giving the girl the information she wanted, Miho began to take her leave, but not before giving her final parting words.

"Never insult my honor again." With a flip of her hair she set off on her way.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 3, 2011)

Date chuckled.  "Nah, you're just a lightweight, Imouto."  He smirked at her and looked ahead at the man.  "Y'know, it's only just a matter of time before you lose."  He tossed another ball into the cup of the men with little effort, smirking to himself as they grumbled and drank.  The man's partner rose a ball and tossed it, barely missing.  They didn't have to drink.  Date smirked.  "See what I mean?"  He handed the ball to Tifa.  "Go ahead.  Toss one."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 3, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro looked around like he was in a old house, unusal for wolves. He kept walking on his four legs as he looked around as he caught a glow of light. He enter this room. He looked around at the fire place and the lit candles, he saw other wolves as well. He was thinking he needed to sit and talk with them to see what is going through his mind or this was the wolf inside of him. To him it was time to wake up, as he knew something bad was going to happen with that black wolf was still around. He did not know how to wake up atleast he was at peace with himself for now. He kept walking through the hall as Hakro never reach a door at all. Hakro open his eyes and sat up.

His eyes met Vincent, "the hell was that point?" "It will take more than that to face yourself, Hakro. it was the first lesson and I already saw you sweat once in your night mares of life." Hakro looked over at Akina who was still asleep or still knock out because of Vincent. "So I still have a lot to understand about myself, but maybe there are some questions that should never be answer. So that posion reacted faster than I thought through that mist of yours." "Your sister will wake up soon, in the mean time think of what you want in your mind." Vincent got up and left knowing they be okay. Hakro got up and layed down next to his sister as he holds her closed to him.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina open her eyes as she was still in her dreams as she looked around this time as she was in a field with wild flowers growing everywhere. She was wondering what this mean, that her mind was clear as a bell or was she too native in real life. She was thinking that someone was about to appeared and it was going to be bad or good. But nobody came, there was something in her mind that did not show any of her family members and that seemed wrong to her. She wanted to get out of this dream now she felt something was hunting her from her past. Her mind was too confused or this was part of her pain to just reserved a time when things were simple.

Akina woke up as she felt her brother's warmth next to her on the bed that she was in, he was asleep. She felt his face as everything was black once again. Spike was on the bed with them as he licked her cheek, she petted him to lose the confusion that she had. She would always be there for her brother and he would be there for her. They were going to talk when the sun rise. She snuggle up to Hakro's chest as she did not went back to sleep she looked up at the ceiling. Soon when the sun rise she fell asleep and Hakro noticed as he did not moved till she woke up again for that day so they could talk about what happen last night.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 3, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> Hakro did not cared as Darius attack came in closed range. He quickly unsheath his sword stiffen his back and swallow his sword, he did a few handseals to get out there, but had another sleeve up his sleeve. He turn into a snake to dig a hole as he waited for the explosion to come to a stop. As a snake he could feel the vibrations above him, he was fond of his mom's snakes. He heard nothing but heard where Darius was at the moment it was time for him to pop up again, he did not know if this would end the match or not. He came out of his hole turning back to human as he throw up the sword as Hakro was under Darius his sword went up his butt hole. He hurry up to do more handseals to do bolt fang to strike them both at the same time. Vincent was amused at the moment as he remember how Hakro reacted to master to swallow a sword with out feeling that you were dieing.



*Darius*

Darius's body turned to water. The real one appeared next to Violet. She looked at Hakro with no emotion what so ever. 
"I call this match over. You guys are getting to carried away. This is a spar not a death match!" she rose her voice as the clouds over head darkened with her mood. "You will remember that. The next match better not go this far. Next match will be Diana vs Akina." she said her voice calm again and the the clouds turned light again. Darius was tired having his up most his chakra but he felt he did good but still not god enough. He glared at Hakro eyes full of hatred. He would get him someday upon learning one of his more powerful jutsu. Violet sighed. He did good in her opinion since Hakro was way stronger than him. If they were on equal ground she wondered how it would have gone?

*Diana*

Diana was full of rage as she saw her brother lost to the mut lover. He was trying to kill him. Well he would soon see the same when she's done with his sister. She would end this quick. She took her place then looked at Akina snapping at her because of her mood. 
"C'mon lets get this over girl. Well give your brother a taste of his medicine no bad feelings i hope?" she taunted as she got ready. The air around her was slightly starting to warp because of her other powers she would use against her to end this quick.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"Lightning Release!"

Purple Electricity streamed through the ground and head towards training dummies. The streams managed to hit all the training dummies in the area. But the damage the electricity gave was minimum.

"Damn!" Noctis was panting, his hands turned rough and his chakra was almost drained out. "I can't fully concentrate on the direction my electricity head towards." The boy clenched his fist in disappointment.

He took a deep breath and sighed. "Ok, once more... But I'll try something different.", he muttered to himself. Noctis took his hand and planted it onto the ground and then...

"Lightning Release!"

Streams of electricity went through the ground and head towards only one dummy. As the electricity came in contact, it shot up in the air taking the dummy with it. 

"Interesting, if I keep my lightning stream towards one target, Ill be able to manipulate the direction the stream heads easily." Noctis got up and started to get ready to leave. "Well I guess thats enough training for today."

The sun was setting in the distance and it was getting late. The boy head towards the exit of Fuzenkagure. "Is father home today?", the boy wondered as he was walking through the crowd.

"Hey did you hear, rogue ninja are roaming around the forests outside the village? " As on of the commoners mentioned. "I heard they were looking for a little boy." As another commoner said. Noctis overheard this and thought this was some kind rumour that was probably fake and ignored it.

By the time Noctis reached the exit of Fuzenkagure, it was night. "I hope father's home tonight, I barely see him anymore." The boy muttered to himself while his hands was in his pockets. Noctis felt like something bad was about to happen but nonetheless he continued his trek back to Konoha.

While he was jumping through the trees, a Shuriken appeared out of nowhere. Noctis noticed the disturbance in his area and moved out of the way the shuriken was about to hit and landed on a branch. 

Dark figures started to appear surrounding the boy and a certain figure started to walk towards him. The figure was clapping, "Like father, like son", as the person smiled. 

"Who are these people?! Are they the rogue ninja those commoners were talking about?!", the boy thought. He was estimating that there were about at least 12 people surrounding him plus the dark figure. This wasn't good, it wasn't good at all. Noctis had no idea who these people were or how strong they are. After all, Noctis is just a mere genin with basic ninjutsu, he doesn't have the right techniques to defend himself against 12 people.

Noctis was clenching his teeth, "What do you exactly want from me?"

The dark figure smiled and started laughing demonically....


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

* Taiyou Aosuki *

Taiyou eyes narrowed as she heard Shin for the first time, she was truthfully angry at him. For poking holes into her marriage to make it seem like she couldn’t take care of anything by herself. Taiyou clenched her fist as she heard him. She smirked when he called her granny but then shot him a dirty glare when he called her by her full name, the name that had abandon her the day after her children were born.

"You fell in love with a man who was too wild. He would rather go and relive his glory days over and over again then be with you. I've been here with you for fifteen years doing whatever you needed. I wasted years of my life chasing after Takashi for you and you know what I got for my trouble!?!?!?"

Taiyou eyes narrowed as he brought up Takashi, the man she was trying to forget

“Don’t you dare say his name!” Taiyou growled, “I know my marriage has more holes in it then anything! Hell we are practically separated! But you have no right Shin! Absolutely none to comment on that! Remember who the hell you are talking to! I did not ask you to bring him back!”

She knew that she was wrong. She knew that even if she didn’t ask Shin to go look for him verbally, he took it physically. Taiyou looked away from Shin as he closed the distance between them, she couldn’t look him in his eyes. This was the first time that she was wavering like this in front of Shin no less. 

The buzz from the drink was now being sweated out and she was slowly sobering up. She looked up at Shin as he finished up, as he touched her cheek…Taiyou looked into his eyes and almost felt weird…

And she hated it…

She looked at him for a minute and then touched his cheek, and with that same hand slapped him so hard that it echoed though the room but then before he could react she grabbed the collar of his shirt and growled

“I hate you! I fucking hate your cocky ass!” she yelled before slamming her lips on his,  and then breaking it, “Don’t you dare talk to me like I am the damn child!”

And she slammed her lips on him again, “I hate you!” she growled as she pushed him up against the wall

“You jackass!!!”


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 3, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro smirked as he won the match he walked over to his wolves and growled at him for taking it too far. Hakro annoyed them as he growled back at them, he caught Darius glared at him it did not matter. Vincent did some handseals as a red water clone that was made of black water to hide in the darkness, it was like ink. Hakro was grabbed by this and could not break free. As it was like pulling him into darkness. Hakro was facing Vincent as Vincent did not let him go just yet. "What is this stuff, this is tougher than that water clone from Darius? Get out of here Vincent they hate your guts to find out you are here." "One thing you did not let Darius nor Diana follow you but they know I am here, so go to your mind and see what is the answer is for killing." Hakro closed his eyes to go to his mind as Vincent looked at the scars where the kiri tattoo was on his arm, he turn around knowing that Hakro was not going to break free as he turns around to watch Akina's match.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina heard her match was next as she heard that Hakro took it too far. "No hard feelings that you want to beat me because of my brother." She heard something and had a feeling that her brother was captured by someone, was Vincent somebody really after them. She felt the air starting to warp as she unsheath her sword the tessaiga hoping that her brother would be okay with out his wolves. Akina was thinking she would let Diana make the first move, to get a sence of what type of power and jutsu she had. She already unlocked the second stage of her bloodline as she was ready to use it against a oppoent she was readywith the move to counter whatever Diana was going to aim at her with.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Taiyou began to stroke his cheek as she looked at him. He didn't need the Sharingan to know he had frazzled her with his outburst. Then she cocked her hand back...

*SLAP*

The sound echoed through the room and he knew he deserved it but Taiyou asked for it. But that wasn't it she grabbed him by the shirt growling at him. He braced himself as this was usually the part where she would slam into the ground and leave the imprint of his body there. Then the most shocking thing to ever happen to Uchiha Shinosuke in his twenty nine years of living occured. Taiyou grabbed him and slammed her lips on his causing his eyes to widen and pop to almost Looney Tune proportions. She broke the kiss and then yelled at him some more before doing it yet again. Shin could not believe it as she kissed him. He grabbed the small of her back pressing her into him as their tongues commingled and wandered the expanse of each other's mouths.

“I hate you!” she growled as she pushed him up against the wall
“You jackass!!!”

Shin stood there not really knowing what to do. There was no way this was happening, no his real body was somewhere else and this was a genjutsu. His Sharingan was still active and didn't sense any sort of deception in the room. He was absolutely dumbfounded as he just stood there looking at Taiyou with a stupid look on his face before that evolved into a stupid smile. The kind of smile an absolute knucklehead idiot could only have after getting what they wanted the most in the world. Not really sure of what to say just knowing what he wanted to do. He reached forward and used his arm to wedge Taiyou's body close to his.

"I've hated you since the day I met you. You're the most demanding, high maintenance, and troublesome woman I've ever met. I can't fucking stand you most of the time. 

This time he smashed his lips against hers unleashing years of pent up emotions in a passionate kiss only breaking it to come up for air.

"But all of those things make you the woman you are. The strong willed, fierce, and powerful woman you are. You will always be the beautiful woman in the world to me Taiyou. He brought his hand to her lips as he peered into her eyes.

"No matter how old you get you'll always have 'it' because you'll always have me. No matter how much you may hate me. "He brushed his lips against hers kissing her again. Their wasn't anything animalistic about this kiss though it was very gentle and very simple.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

* Taiyou Aosuki *
Was that supposed to be a confession?

Taiyou didn’t say anything and just accepted the kiss, and the knot in her stomach became more of a pleasure than a pain. Being pressed up against him, having her mind being jumbled by his smell, his touch, all of it just wanted Taiyou to want more of Shin. The boy turned man in the blink of an eye in front of her, his touch didn’t scream little kid but more of desire something she has been missing for the past couple of years…

“Shin…” Taiyou ended up saying only to have her lips on his again

It was hot…

It was so very hot..

Never in her mind did she think that Shinosuke Uchiha would be touching her like this, that his touch alone made her shiver, or she would want more of this heat. Maybe that why her mind was only focusing on touching and kissing and releasing this knot that had made itself tighter and tighter in her stomach…Taiyou opened her eyes once to see that she had made Shin sit on the floor while she was on top.

She looked down at the man before moving his bangs out the way and kissing the very scar her husband had gave him before wrapping her arms around his neck and assaulting him again. Leaving kiss marks all around his neck, each one varying in sizes and shapes. Taiyou was in her own little world of fire before she notice something. 

*CRACK*

Taiyou shot up and looked over her shoulder to see that the alcohol was boiling in the glass before exploding...

Taiyou smirked, “Shin…Control your sword...” she said


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

It was getting hot and heavy in the basement bar of the Fuzenkage's manor. Taiyou was on top of Shin straddling and showering his body with her hot wet kisses. His hands wandered over her body exploring every inch of it as they continued to lavish each other with passionate kisses. The room was starting to get steamy as the two radiated such an intense heat.

*CRACK*

More glasses were breaking around the bar and exploding helping to cool down the atmosphere but not by much.

Taiyou smirked, ?Shin?Control your sword...? she said.

"You and I both know that's not my sword."He laughed as he grabbed her hair and pulled back slightly causing her head to snap upward and expose her neck. He began to kiss and suckle at it trying to leave his own mark on her before returning to his attention back to her lips. He bit her lip gently before prying open her lips with his tongue and exploring the wet caverns of her mouth. He let her hands roam downward taking a handful of her ample backside. He couldn't control himself this was something he had thought about for years but never made the move to make happen.

"Mmmm...I'm going to burn your clothes off if we keep going like this."He said it in between kisses almost not wanting to say anything for fear of ruining the moment.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha 

Judgement*

"You already know what your punishment is. Any last words."

Ikuto stood in the middle  of a large crowed of old men that sat in expensive wooden chairs, while dressed in their 'leadership' gowns. Showing their authority towards Ikuto trying to humor themselves, with Ikuto's response.

"...You want something from me?"

Ikuto looked at the large man that stood on top of the others in the largest chair. The Grand Councils Masters stood before Ikuto, but Ikuto didn't quiver in their presence nor did he show fear. Only angst behind his eyes and he continued.

"Don't wake me up."

The council members raised their eyes brows as he looks at them with a straight face.

"If I'm sleeping this life away. Tell me that I never be good enough. Some times it hurt to think... it could really be that way."

The council members stood quiet. Listening to Ikuto's words, they don't understand, what was he saying to them? What was he trying to say? Why was he speaking in such a troubling way to understand.

"I'm tired and I'm lost, but I don't want to be found. I gave my heart and my soul, and now I'll strengthen this vow."

Ikuto rose his head, eye cling tightly towards the higher ranking ninja of the villages.

"...Forgive me but I won't forget that this world has changed me. And you know when people start asking me 'who are you now, Ikuto...?"

"...Did they break you apart, boy?"

"Won't you fight for what you are?"

"So, who ARE you now Ikuto Uchiha...?"

"...Like I said, don't wake me up... 'Cause I hate who I am today."

Ikuto stomped his feet forwards making the higher ups winced at his reaction. They were scared of this boy that caused so much damaged to the Branded.

"So come on! Take all that you want! Isn't that what we're living for! We're always wanting more!"

Ikuto's face lowered as he was soon brought to his knees. He felt a sudden urge to stop, but he wasn't done yet.

"You made me hate my own reflection, question everything I say."

Ikuto rose his gaze again with determination in his words, he left the village, he betrayed his love ones and decided to handle the branded on his own, he wasn't regretting anything.  

"So why are you trying to be perfect!? But I won't ever try to be fake! So forgive me but I could really could care less that this world has changed me. I've done the good and defeated a branded commanders and won't be shamed or humiliated for doing what I think is right!"

Ikuto stood from the ground but with his eyes clouded in his memories he resided this words:

"Sometimes you gotta fall before you fly. Sometime to really live you gotta try. We can change the world together and in the end you gonna find that the goal in our heart are is the same this whole time. And this is what I want from the people: That when they open their eyes the can find who they really are. So I regret nothing from the past."

Ikuto said valiantly and straight forward. He didn't need to feel guilty about what he did. He felt perfectly fine doing what he did and he would do it once more if it meant making the world a better place.

".... take him away."


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

* Taiyou Aosuki *

_“Shin! Ah! Not too hard!”_

Taiyou had grabbed on to Shin tightly crawling up his shirt as he grabbed her hair and pulled it down leaving her exposed neck to him. It was getting so hard just to think right, just his touched made her whole body scream and want more.  Glasses began to melt as the tension in the air manifested itself into heat, when Shin kissed her yet again a small flame had begun in a small corner…

But that was far from her mind…

The only thing that Taiyou was concerning herself with was with what was in front of her, and that was Shin as for the matter. His touch and his taste dominated every inch of her mind, the way he felt like a rock even though she felt like jelly was slowly destroying her logic as the kissing and the touching escalated into something more than she ever imagined…

"Mmmm...I'm going to burn your clothes off if we keep going like this." He said it in between kisses

Taiyou only smiled as she put only a little distance between them she was still in his arms but still out of reach for his kisses, “Oh really?” she asked 

Soon the bottom of her blouse sparked and began to slowly eat away at her clothes like a cigarette before stopping and disappearing revealing only the bottom of her red laced bra.

“Shin~” she purred as she closed the distance between them, his hands on her bare skin heated her body in a way she couldn’t understand, “Lets stop playing~”

She neared his ear before nipping it, “And get to what we really want~”


----------



## Chronos (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha.

Purge my Blood and Make it Holy...*

A cell just for him, a dark cold cell in where he wasn't allowed to leave at all. Not even out to watch the sun, of course he was treated a high powered missing-nin, they wouldn't allow him to leaving this place so easily, his hand so highly cuffed together he couldn't make the simplest of hand signs of anything, the cuffs had a sort of special seal marked on them, his chakara was bound to them, he couldn't properly break the of the things. So he had only one thing to do.

"AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!"

Yell...

The frustration of daily life was getting to him now, this cell this darkness, this loneliness, the very thing he was trying to escape... he was placed right back into it with opened arms. He stood as he tried to walked towards the door, put then he felt a large weight in arms, pulling him back. Chains were holding him... holding him to the ground... Holding him in place

"I'm not a goddamn animal..."

He forced his self to rip the chains, the guards look at him trying so hard and they laughed....

Ikuto eyes widen in anger... 

"don't laugh... don't laugh..."

*-SNAP!-*

"Don't fucking dare LAUGH AT ME!"

Not again...

He broke loose.

"AAARRGGGHHHH!!!"

His body erupted in flames as the armor was once again flaming like the day he burned down the branded camp... His hands held his head, he was crazy, his eyes widen, hands shaking, body trebling! What the hell was happening to this boy!

He was seriously gonna blow up this prison.

"Get me out of this hell hole!"

His voice echoed, in a blink of an eye he had placed his hands on the faces of the two  guards, he felt as their skins burned into his hands and with step.

*-SPLAT!!-*

Their face were clobbered into the wall, the bottom part of their head were wedged withing their head, Ikuto had placed so much force on their head when they hit the wall, that it actually broke in... the front part of their faces... seemed melted. Ikuto moved forwards...

Was this boy insane....?

"Get out of my way!"

Ikuto.. you just made this a hell hole...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

?Oh really?? she asked almost teasing him as he warned her about burning her clothes. She stayed in his arms but worked her body away from her out of reach of his advances. He stared at her hungrily as her blouse began to spark and before long the bottom of her red lace bra was showing. Shin stared hungrily at her wanting to pounce and ravish her. She just oozed sex appeal as she purred his name and closed the distance between them. Taiyou Minami was an absolute sex pot and he wanted to not just crack the pot he wanted to smash it.

?Lets stop playing~?She neared his ear before nipping it, ?And get to what we really want~? 

He wasn't going to deny her or himself the satisfaction. He put her body even closer against himself leaving no room whatsoever between them. Shin held himself and Taiyou up using one arm to brace their weight against the ground before turning over in one fluid motion so now she was the one pinned to the ground. His weight among other things was pressing against her now. He grinded his body into hers trying to tease her like she was doing to him. He wanted her to want him so bad that she would have to be the one to take what she wanted. He in resuming kissing her once more before letting his mouth wander to her nape resuming his quest to leave a heart shaped hickey on her neck. He then let his mouth trail to what was left of her blouse proceeding to bite off her buttons before stopping. He snapped his fingers causing the blouse to spark before bursting into flames, his manipulation of the fire so masterful it didn't even singe Taiyou. He kissed her lips lightly as he let his hands explore parts of her body he had only thought about privately as he nipped at her ear.

"What is it that you want exactly Lady Taiyou. I'm in a very giving mood so if you ask me extra nice I'll probably give you what you ask for.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 3, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina woke up as she sheilded her eyes from her eyes, "sorry for bringing you into my business." "It is okay, it will also make me less confused and much wiser to make me strong." "You are not that really type of person who is confused and I am the one who is messed up. Is that what your mind is telling you. You and I need some answers to ourselves why is this happing." "Everything was so abstract and strange and peaceful with out anyone in my dreams." "Ten times better than when I went through my own doors of my mind. Watch out for not going crazy on me, it can happen when you don't know yourself at all."

"You are saying these doors in the mind could also messed you up big time. Sounds more confusion then ever, but this is ever lasting intill thatday comes." "For me was seeing the black wolf and I was a white wolf, sounds like the yin and yang thing inside one person." "We been through the doors several times to work on the stuff we need to get working on to not hurt anyone and show our true colors if we have any." "To me that will only take a few years to complete what we are after on the moutain side of hell." Akina kept looking up at the ceiling as she was thinking what she saw last night. "For us we need some more sleep and don't worry much about anything else at the moment." Akina snuggled up to Hakro as Spike growled at his master and Hakro growled back as Spike went back to sleep. Hakro hold Akina as it seemed they were getting to old for this.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha 

Prison Break?*

Ikuto took his balde out.

"Die..."

A large hallway stood with a about 12 guards. All created hand signs and threw a fireball jutsu towards Ikuto. Ikuto took one step...

Dash...

The fire took him and his armor just absorbed it  as it was part it's mystical blue flames. Ikuto smirked under his mask, while this cold sensation to kill rushed through his spine like wild fire. He blade swung mercilessly as the room was soon painted in a rather dark color. Ikuto moved his gaze back to see that the guards were still heading his way.

"DAMN IT!!! BLASTING ZONE!!!"

Ikuto's swords with a layer of white chakara, the room was small, the blade stabbed itself on the floor... This room was too narrow... But it was prefect, Ikuto smirk grew darker as he slide the blade through ground, he had sliced the enemy literary in half. 

"I'm not done yet!"

Slamming the sword on the ground and pillars of lightning broke the area, boulders rushed down, Ikuto managed to slice his was out of the situation though, he was under ground soo... 

"Blasting zone!" 

The pillars followed all the guard and weak spot of the area, the place was shaking, teh prison was shaking, Ikuto rushed...

A large trail of fire behind his feet, as he moved forwards, slicing anything that had breath, Ikuto couldn't possibly think of burying the very jail itself, but of course that's what he had in mind. He turned as he saw more ninja come his way.

he took a deep breath and blew as a stream of fire covered the hall ways, scorching everything that had in it path. Ikuto kept using blasting zone to brake this building, slicing and dicing his way out, walked ladders and burned cells, broke crucial point of this prison, most of the lower half was completely destroyed, Ikuto wasn't holding back, this was the Ikuto that took the Branded camp down along with Marthadel... The eyes of a true Uchiha. A Monster

"Get out!"

Blowing his way up this underground prison, shattering and leaving none alive, guards and prisoners alike. This was the true face of a monster and and extremist.

Ikuto held his swords with might in his soul. He sliced and blew up all. He didn't care who got in the way.

"I can't stand this nightmare..."

You're the only nightmare here... Ikuto Uchiha.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2011)

* Taiyou Aosuki *

Taiyou was breathing heavily, her mind was like a puddle as she was looking at the man on top of her. Kissing every inch he could, Taiyou body quaked when he nipped her ear. Taiyou held him close as he grinded his body against hers as she felt her whole body scream as their bodies were touching. How long has it been since these pleasures were in her reach? How many times she had to sit and wait?

Taiyou looked at the man who was kissing and exploring her body with his hands…

“Damn you.” Taiyou cursed as she began to breath heavily, “damn you… For making me feel like this…”

Taiyou looked up at him, “I really hate you..” Taiyou eyes glazed over with passion, her face red like a tomato and her body itching to touch his…

"What is it that you want exactly Lady Taiyou. I'm in a very giving mood so if you ask me extra nice I'll probably give you what you ask for.”

Taiyou head snapped at him yet she wasn’t in the position to actually make him give into her demands. Taiyou covered her eyes with her arms, the small flame began to take up most of the bar…

“I want you..” she said before removing her arm thinking that she was being childish, she lifted her body up before giving him a small gentle kiss, “Uchiha Shinosuke I want all of you and I demand that you give me what I want.”

Taiyou leaned back down and smirked, _“Shin~”_

_Everything Fades To Flames_

* Kyo Aosuki * 

Kyo was walking home after the long training session with the upper angels, they didn’t let him go home until all his wounds were healed and that he looked presentable to his mother , the kage. He growled at how Samuel used them, toyed with them until they reached their limits. But this seemed to please Lilith and Lucifer…

Kyo knew it, but still he hated that he had an idea of what they were going to do with Kei. They called her weakness curable…But in what way?

-_*Flashback*_-

_Kyo was slammed to the ground, he struggled to get up but he only felt his bones snap as they reached their limits. Samuel only smiled warmly as she seemed please with the development of the boy; she sheathed her sword and walked over to the boy. Phoenix Tail was ready to fight but Kyo wasn’t, he was to weak…

Kyo was prepared to receive the bashing of a life time, but then

“Good job...” Samuel praised as she stroke his red hair causing the boy to shoot up, “You passed your part of the test…”

Kyo was confused but she just turned her back on him as she continued to talk, “however…Your sister failed…Her attachment to that boy is unhealthy…She almost was killed…”

Kyo looked as another high ranking angel had Kei in her arms, she was knocked out, blood had stained her face and most of her body. Kyo tried to get up but then he only heard the sound of his legs giving out…

“That is enough Kyo…You should return home after we heal you.” Lucifer said as he placed a hand on the boy shoulders, Kyo looked up at his leader

“What are you going to do with Kei?!” he yelled at Lucifer, but it was Lilith that answered

“We are going to make her forget that which hinders her development…” Lilith said, “Don’t worry..She’ll be fine.”_
==_*End of Flashback*_==

She’ll be fine? Really?

Kyo opened the door to his house and soon the first thing that hit him was the heat. Kyo almost wanted to stay outside! It was so damn hot! Kyo walked in and saw Suicune in his human mode sweating up a storm, Entei in his human mode was enjoying the hot ass atmosphere, but what was really going on!

“We finally got the fire under control…”Suicune sighed, “But this heat is a different story…”

Kyo looked at Suicune, “There was a fire?”

Suicune blushed, “Well yes…”

Kyo shrugged his shoulders as he sat a bag down on the couch and continued upstairs, Phoenix Tail was reacting to the heat as if it was almost feeding off it. Kyo continued upstairs but that when the heat struck him again like he was staring only inches from lava!

“Holy shit!” Kyo complained as he neared his mothers room, “Mom! What happened to the thermo---“

When Kyo had opened the door his eyes widen…

_“Shin…Not there~”_  his mother purred, Kyo eyes almost rolled out of his pretty little head, he slowly backed up from the door and closed it slowly behind him…

He went downstairs and went into the kitchen, under the sink there was a huge bottle of bleach…Suicune watched as the boy untopped the cap

“Wait! Young Kyo!” Suicune yelled tackling the boy before he could bleach his eyes

“Must…Bleach…Mind…”Kyo muttered, “Must bleach…Bleach..”


----------



## Chronos (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha.

This boy is trouble...*

*-BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!-*

Ikuto managed it, he destroyed the prison was held in, he managed to kill and destroy about everything within the prison, nothing was left alive, only burnin flames that scorched the remains of this prison and it's people. Ikuto finally released his Armor and walked of the flaming prison, he had finally managed to destroy this prison completely, he was about to be hunted and feared amongst the villages. He was already an enemy, but now he was the worst. A destroyed prison... none alive and nothing left just huge amounts of rubble.

"Fuck that... I want my freedom"

Ikuto dashed and rushed to the trees, where was he headed? Where ever the breeze took him, he wasn't going to live the rest of his life inside that blasted cage, no way in hell, he would destroy everything that got in his way. No matter what he was about to achieve what he so desired. This wasn't right, but he wasn't wrong either.

"I can't be held. I still have things to do for the future." 

He looked back, seriously nothing but flame and smoke was left.

Ikuto had managed to destroy and escape the prison that held him..

What where the villages going to go up too?

"Branded... You're on my next hit list."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke wasn't quite sure what had happened, well that was a lie he knew exactly what had happened. It happened over and over and over and over and over again throughout the day, a boxing match the went the distance a whole twelve round. The whole house had been on fire by the events that transpired between himself and Taiyou. She had fallen asleep tired from the exhilarating work out they had put each other through but Shin didn't want to sleep. A part of him wanted to treasure the moment because he wasn't sure if this was going to be a regular thing and the other part of him really couldn't handle it. He got up and headed for the Fuzen training grounds having sent for Miho earlier in the day she would be arriving soon. Despite being the student she had a way of acting like the authority figure lecturing Shin on his lackadaisical attitude.

He looked around the room realizing that his close had been burned to a crisp but somehow someway his cape made it. He put it on around him and ran through the hall to the guest room that was usually his. Putting on a duplicate outfit he headed out the door but not before noticing Kyo at the kitchen sink with a bottle of bleach and the water running. The boy looked catatonic and kept muttering something...

“Must…Bleach…Mind…”Kyo muttered, “Must bleach…Bleach..”

Shin was no rocket science but with some quick adding he was able to guess why Kyo was like that. He didn't know what to do in this situation it was pretty awkward but Kyo learned a valuable lesson. Be careful what you ask for. 

"Kyo grab your sword. We're going to the training ground to meet my student."Their was no reply from the boy who just had a vacant stare.

"She's a swordswoman and I think she might be able to kick your ass. I have to run but meet me there. I'll teach you a thing or two about how to use a sword.Shinosuke realized the implications of what he said and his face immediately turned red. He turned around and quickly hurried out the door to the training ground, hoping Kyo wasn't too far behind.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha, Ryoji Ivery*

*Frozen Fuzen*

"...Why did you do that?"

"I had... no other choice."

"You didn't need to kill all those people!"

"They were in my way!"

"Even the prisoners! Ikuto you're turning into the very thing you hate!"

"I don't care! I need to become stronger for the future!"

"You're strength doesn't need to come from other peoples death!"

"It does if they're in my way!"

"Ikuto!!"

"Shut up!"

Ryoji and Ikuto fought with their words, Ikuto felt too tired to continue moving fowards towards his destination... His pants were really heavy, so heavy. His vision was turning blurry, his body was slowly loosing it's balance. Ikuto couldn't keep himself on his feet. The destruction of the prison left him with really minimal chakara.

"Look at you! How are you gonna escape in that condition!? You don't have to do everything alone!"

"Don't you get it! IF I involve the others they might end up dead! I can't have that! I can't have them dead!"

"Don't be a damn fool! Allies are suppose to help you in this sort of situations. You're no alone Ikuto!"

"Don't come with me with that! I don't want their help!"

"Stop LYING to yourself!! You hate being alone!"

"But it the only way to secure the other safety!! I don't want the people I love getting involved with me!!"

"And yet you become the greatest target!"

"I have everything planned..."

"No you don't Ikuto."

"Shut Up Already Ryoji! I don't need you to fucking nag me all the time!"

" You stupid little Uchiha! You can't take the world by yourself"

"Ive been doing it so far!"

Their discussion could be heard for miles... Ikuto and Ryoji were about to skin each other. Their words were flinging themselves towards Ikuto actions once more. It seemed he couldn't get out of a situation without Ryoji coming to make things worse...


----------



## Cjones (Jul 3, 2011)

*Miho*

Training?​
Eh, no matter how many times she read the message, there was no hidden words, no acronyms, no underlining meaning, it was meant to be taken as it was wrote. Shinosuke, her sensei, wanted her to head toward the training grounds of Fuzen...for a sparring match. Having a partner to better your skills with was always a very helpful and somewhat fun way to go about training, but it was her sensei of all people who wanted her to spar. The same guy who, despite their obvious difference in rank, she often scolding for his very lackadaisical attitude towards everything and the fact he left her alone for such an a

Let's face it, he was honestly just a downright listless ass when it came to certain things.

Nonetheless flipping her hair as she walked, Miho did as the letter or her sensei said and had just entered Fuzen and was now enroute to their training ground. She still wore the dark black cloak she had from her infiltration in Kumo covering up her armor and there was also a blood stain that went in a line from the right of her shoulder and straight down to the end of her cloak. As Miho looked down she had finally noticed just how visible it was and the words of the old woman she meet so long ago came to her mind.

_"Don't lose yourself in all that blood. Your such a beautiful young girl."_

The old woman's words on beauty were true. Miho, for as young as she was, was an amazon standing over six feet. Still Miho sought to put the comment to the back of her mind for the moment as she entered the training area.

_"I haven't lost, but found myself."_


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Just a blank stare...

Blank...

That is all Kyo gave the man before him, who the side of his neck covered in hickeys and his face redder than the tomato themselves. Kyo would have to wait, seeing that his mother wasn't downstairs made it all the worst. He really wanted to cry, it was just that Shin...Shin did *IT* with his mother. His mother!!! The woman who gave birth to him, the woman that said she needed no man, but was taken by the idiot that didn't know what the hell he wanted!

"I asked you to marry her...Not to poke her..."Kyo said bluntly as he watched as his uncle blushed like a school girl...

Ughhhh...

"She's a swordswoman and I think she might be able to kick your ass. I have to run but meet me there. I'll teach you a thing or two about how to use a sword."Shinosuke realized the implications of what he said and his face immediately turned red. He turned around and quickly hurried out the door to the training ground. 

Kyo did a face palm,"Dumbass...Disgusting...Unforgivable...Dumbass.."Kyo said before grabbing Phoenix Tail off the couch and ran off to the training ground right after Shin

While running there thinking about regretting asking his uncle to do anything. But then his mind going back to Kei and their so called earsing the thing that made her weak. It didn't take Kyo long to know what the hell they meant, the fact Koji almost killed her and she was happily accepting it like it was some kind of present...

Kyo shook his head and tried to forget about the bloody and beaten face of his sister as he arrived on the training feild...

---


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke
*
It didn't take long for Shin to arrive at the training ground, he was an Elite Jounin of the Leaf. When it came to speed he excelled it was one of the only areas he even approached Taiyou in when they both let loose, but that was the nature of the beast when it came to fighting someone like her. You had to improve rapidly or risk losing your life for the simple fact the woman was horrible at holding back. 

Shin looked around the training field it was really just a large field with multiple stations set up for the purpose of improving one's skills. He surveyed the area quickly with his Sharingan trying to pick up on Miho's chakra for once he was earlier than she was. Then again she was probably traveling from the Leaf as it took Shinbird a bit to find her. Before he could get comfortable he saw red with a hint of blue, but there was no trace of purple. He knew this chakra very well having changed its owner's diapers when he was a kid himself. Shin spun around his hand at his side on the hilt of his blade, their was his nephew, Kyo Aosuki. They were on the training field now and he wasn't sure how to approach what had just occurred with the boy's mother.

"I gotta say nephew I knew you would take the bait."Shin smiled to him as he referred to the earlier time in which he told Kyo his student was a girl who might be able to kick his ass.

"She's not here yet but she will be soon. I haven't seen either of you guys fight in a while so it'll be good to see how far you two have come."  Then it dawned on Shin suddenly, he didn't have the opportunity to think about it right after everything happened.

"Where is your sister?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Please..."

"Please...I don't want to forget...I don't want to forget him..."

Kei looked up to those who she called leader, the group of people surrounding her looked down at her as she was chained up to the wall.Durga was taken off her hand so she wouldn't lose it as Durga way of defending her. Lilith and Kei locked eyes and Kei silently begged for her not to do what she was going to do. 

Samuel was the first one to say something,"I had beat you so badly with a clone, a clone! You were going to die if your brother didn't see right though it.."she said,"That stupid look of happiness that you had when i was going to smash your face in enraged me...But, still you and your brother have the most talent out of all the rookies..."

A man walked forward it was Amon, "What Saumel speak is true...You and your brother are strong...So much ability in that small body...But so many things holding you back....Especially you Kei...Koji is dead and gone, nothing good is going to come from you remembering him."Amon said before stepping forward

He was the one to perform the cermony?

As he reached out for her she shook wildly,"I said stop!!! STOP!!! IF I REMEMBER!! IF I REMEMBER HE WILL STILL BE ALIVE!!! I promised him..I promised him that I'll never forget...Please don't make me forget..."Kei begged,"Please I...I really love him.."

*SLAP*

Kei head was turned to the ground by the force of Lilith slap...

"Stop being such a child...Amon begin."she said before turning and leaving before turning and looking over her shoulders,"Next time I see her...It better be nothing about Koji Kazama shall remain in her head."

Amon nodded,"Yes Ma'am...Kei..."he said,"We are going to begin now.."

Kei closed her eyes, as she felt Amon hand on her head. She looked up at him as if he was giving out her death sentence. She bit her lip hard as she wanted to remember every important detail about the boy. His hair...His eyes...How tall he was..His name...

She had to remember it all..

But mostly importantly,"I love Koji Kazama..."she said

*ZAPPPP*

A burst of electricity rushed though her body ripping though her head all the way down to ground...Taking something precious along with it...

Something really precious...

*"AHHHHHHH!!!"*Kei screamed as she breathed heavily,"...."

The pain was too much, but she still remembered him..Koji Kazama...White Hair..Powerful Eyes...Favorite thing to call her..Rabbit..Age? Age? Age 14..

"I love Koji Kazama..."she repeated, she had to remember or he had to live..."I love you, Koji Kazama."

Amon shook his head as he released another and stronger burst of electricity into the girls body causing her to scream so loud that she almost lost her voice! Yet she kept repeating...

She kept repeating,"I love you, Koji Kazama."

Not knowing it was taking away each time...Each time he had made a course though her, she was forgetting. His face became a blob, his voice was muffled, his eyes were slowly becoming glazed over...But all she wanted to remember was the person she loved...

The person she wanted back more than anything...

"I love you...Koji...I love you...Koji...Koji Kazama."she said as she looked down

Even though she forgot what his face looked like, she just repeated the same thing, knowing that this was important...That this was something that was something she just couldn't forget...

*ZAPPP*

Please I don't want to forget Koji

_*ZAPPP*_

I don't want to forget him...

*ZAPPPP*

I don't want to..forget?

Amon grabbed the girl,"Koji Kazama...Who is he?"he asked the girl

Kei looked at him,"I...love...Koji Kazma...??"she said but then looked down as she thought hard,

"Wait..Who is Koji Kazama?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2011)

*Miho*

A very large area with enough room to house a platoon of soldiers. Though it seemed it was divided equally into numerous sections all for different styles of combat. The door of the fenced gate replied with a loud creek as Miho finally entered the area. Scouting out the area around her, it seemed that she was the last to arrive, but she wasn't late. It really was of no surprise she was the last to arrive, having traveled out of her way to come here, luckily sensei's bird caught her right as she was making her way back to Konoha.

She wasn't up for explaining why she went back to Kumogakure.

Just ahead of her the two figures stood. The tallest one, though not much taller than her, was obviously Shinsouke, who looked rather...flustered she would say and the other was a boy. As she neared closer she finally recognized the boy as the other child of Fuzen, Kyo, if she remembered right. The one who talked to his mother rather disrespectfully and she let him do it. Which, once again, wasn't necessarily a surprise for her as she didn't really think highly of her parenting skills anyway.

"I'm the last one to arrive it seems..." She spoke out a few feet away toward the two and now that she wasn't closer...her sensei looked even worse than he did from a distance, though it was no concern of hers at the moment as nothing seemed different about him.

"I"m assuming I'm going against the child of Fuzen then?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo didn't say anything to Shin as he felt his sister pain and slowly disappeared, then changed into confusion. Kyo touched his heart, she forgot. They actually made her forget him. He wondered how much this would change her and what would be the punishment if he had her to try to remember...Kyo didn't say anything for awhile and just looked at Shin

"She is training."he said as he turned to the girl that finally arrived

All girls were wonderful angels sent from heaven to grace this disgusting earth and take one man of their choosing back to paradise and let all the others rot in complete utter shit of loneliness as they throw up blood and only wish that could feel a woman touch. Yes, all women deserved the best and only the best...

But this girl was giving off all the wrong aura...

She almost came off manly as fuck...

Kyo rolled his eyes as she called him Child of Fuzen, he almost wanted to snap off but he bit his tongue and just nodded his head.

"Pleasure to meet you again, Miho."he said as he smiled

All girls are angels, all girls are angels, all girls are angel...

That was what he repeated in his head as he looked at Miho


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

Shinosuke didn't pay Miho any attention as she walked up to him and Kyo. He glared down at his nephew his blood starting to boil at how easily the boy could lie to him. The lying wasn't the part that made him want to unleash on the boy, no it was the fact that the lie was about Kei. It was a lie predicated on the fact that Kyo didn't trust him enough to let him know what was happening to them.

"I"m assuming I'm going against the child of Fuzen."

Shinosuke brought his hand to his chin and began to stroke his scar. He began to think of the best way to go about this. The fact was that he didn't really think of a proper training exercise because he didn't know where any of the two young swordsman were weak. 

"For the first phase of training yea you two are going to fight. It would make more sense for you two to fight me but that would put my darling nephew in a dangerous situation."Shinosuke paused for a second as he thought about the conditions of the fight. He needed to be able to see all that they had if he was going to teach anything.

"The rules of the fight are simple. The starting distance will be twenty paces apart.You have five minutes and I want to see everything you have in your arsenals. No holding back. I'll reserve the right to jump in whenever I see fit."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2011)

*Miho*

She got the feeling boy was a bit agitated by something. Well, one could only imagine if you were closely link to the man standing before them. He was just her teacher and he gave her all sorts of hell when he was given the chance, so knowing him for all your life must would be a very rough prospect that she just couldn't wrap her head around. Though none of that matter at all right now, at the moment training was the agenda apparently and if she knew any better going by the look on her sensei's face.

"The rules of the fight are simple. The starting distance will be twenty paces apart.You have five minutes and I want to see everything you have in your arsenals. No holding back. I'll reserve the right to jump in whenever I see fit."

Yea, she thought as much. He didn't thoroughly think it out. 

Miho didn't say anything though, just gave a toss of her hair as she turned around and walked off to put the required distance between the two. Taking her hand out from behind her black cloak and with a flip of her wrist she tossed off to the side to reveal her full appear and to allow her some more maneuverability. With the cloak now gone one could see the four swords tied to her side and the large two handed spear like weapon that that hung diagonally from her back along with two blades crossed like an x in their sheaths on her back. She had another another weapon, a bow, but this already looked cluttered enough.

_"I believe my next task will be sealing."_ She thought to herself as she went to the middle sheath and slowly began to draw her blade from it's sheath of matching color. _"I can't use the ability of this sword yet, so this'll be a great weapon to judge him on."_ Once the blade was fully revealed she held it with one hand and let it dangle to her side.

She was ready and now all she needed to do was wait.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 4, 2011)

*Ryoji and Ikuto *

*Don't Fucking Dare Destroy My Utopia!*

Ikuto hands trembled as they continued their verbal fight, Ikuto was at his limit already... the vein on his forehead grew as fires started to emanate wildly over his body,

"Shut up already!"

Ikuto flames grew in side, the area was... melting? That's impossible... this place ice was too strong to be melted down. Wait Ryoji was dead... the ice didn't have it's former strength... No!

"NO!!!"

Ryoji eyes widen, but not in fear, in anger. Without a second thought Ryoji had slammed his head into the floor, lifting him into the air and then throwing him into the largest tree in the forest. Ikuto's back forcefully smashed with this hard ice, within second Ryoji rushed towards him and pinned him down into the tree his arm extension on his neck. 

Ryoji quickly grabbed him by his T-shirts collar and slammed him into the ground with all of his strength, which made Ikuto loose breath cause of the large impact in his back, to be followed by a stomp into Ikuto chest. Ikuto had an extremely bothered look in his eyes, angry... Ryoji was angry... Impossible... When was Ryoji ever angry? 

No not this man... It's impossible!

"You fucking dare little asshole! Don't you fucking dare burn this forest down! I don't care if I'm dead! I'll make you experience a pain so awful that you gonna think that HELL IS A PARADISE!!!"

"...Ryoji"

Another stomp...

"DID YOU HEAR ME!?  I gave this to the most important person in my life! I died an the only thing she has to remember me is this forest. And I swear, if you or anyone destroys this forest, I'll crawl out of hell itself and crush all beneath my heel! YOU GOT THAT UCHIHA!!" 

Ikuto trembled at the sight of this man's anger. Ikuto lifted his foot out of Ikuto chest, as if to escape Ikuto took a feet steps back, eye widen in fear.

"I made this... for the love that I've always had for Taiyou. This is my gratitude for her for saving me.... From myself. She's the only person who despite my action never judged me or even tried to get rid of me... Of course that was that one time... Hehe. But that was my fault really, it was me that wanted this, but then she always received me with opened arms. She's was more than my friend, she was the family I never really had. And I lover her for giving that gift that I always desired."

Ryoji looked at the star filled sky, which shined on the crystal walls of this forest. Ikuto felt calmer as Ryoji continued.

"Taiyou gave me a home, a life, a family, a future, hope, desire, faith, and best of all. She gave me her love and the love of everyone around her. I couldn't be more grateful to her, no, I mean I can't be grateful enough... I love all of them, Taiyou, Shin, Kei, Kyo, Eco, Entei, Suicune, Raikou, Fuzen itself. It's too bad that they're not hearing this right now..."

Ryoji turned to Ikuto

"So.. If you or anyone dares to take away the very thing that resembles my love them."

Ryoji said as he eyes show signs of dedication, seriousness and anger.

"I'll hunt them down and drag them to hell with me!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

19...

20...

20 spaces between the girl and him, Phoenix Tail was ready and so was he. But the thing that got to him was the way she looked when she tooked the cloak off revealing that she was ready for all out war. Kyo sighed as she looked like a clutter mess with all that on, the true beauty of the female body Kyo hoped she possed was hidden in all that...

Kyo could feel Shin eyes glaring in the back of his head like he was plotting the boys death..

He would get over it, Kyo untied his eye patch. If this was a battle there was no reason not to go all out on the girl, she looked like she could take a punch or two, maybe ten. Kyo loved women but he loved winning things more. Underneath his bang his blue right eye was glowing..

Kyo stomp on the ground 4 times before bowing at the girl and smiling

"I am ready...Ladies first"he said

Kyo could feel the lighting coursing though him and he smirked not letting it show. Stomping on the ground 4 times had let out a couple sparks of small lighting that pulstated though the ground in a circular motion...

One move towards him and she would be up in the air, and this match would be his

----
*Taiyou and Kei Aosuki*

"Milady Taiyou? Milady Taiyou are you home?"

Taiyou streched her body and then was met with the cold air, she instantly retracted her body in. Taiyou opened her eyes and sighed as she realized what she has done. She felt a slight stingy sensation and ignored it. Taiyou got up and brushed her hair, it seemed she had really let her hair grow now that it reached the back of her knees

"Milady?"the voice called again

"Coming!"Taiyou said as she got dressed and gave herself one good look in a mirror before covering up the heart shaped hickey on her neck...

What has she done? 

Taiyou walked downstairs and opened the door to see Jo with a sleeping Kei. Kei face was red and Taiyou instantly took the girl, Taiyou placed  her hand on the girls head and this caused Kei to open her eyes up...

"Mother...?"she said

Taiyou nodded,"Darling you are burning up..."she said as she looked at the girl,"What happened?"

Jo shook her head,"Training...Kei pushed herself to hard and fell out...We brought her home so she could get some rest."Jo said

Taiyou nodded,"Thank you...I'll take care of it from here."

Jo smiled,"As you wish milady."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 4, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro smirked as he won the match he walked over to his wolves and growled at him for taking it too far. Hakro annoyed them as he growled back at them, he caught Darius glared at him it did not matter. Vincent did some handseals as a red water clone that was made of black water to hide in the darkness, it was like ink. Hakro was grabbed by this and could not break free. As it was like pulling him into darkness. Hakro was facing Vincent as Vincent did not let him go just yet. "What is this stuff, this is tougher than that water clone from Darius? Get out of here Vincent they hate your guts to find out you are here." "One thing you did not let Darius nor Diana follow you but they know I am here, so go to your mind and see what is the answer is for killing." Hakro closed his eyes to go to his mind as Vincent looked at the scars where the kiri tattoo was on his arm, he turn around knowing that Hakro was not going to break free as he turns around to watch Akina's match.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana smirkewd as Akina readied her swords. That would do no good against her. She will find out why. She appeared to be waiting for her to make the first move. "Big mistake because the first move i make will be the last one i make." she said as she cast it. Ninja Art: Searing Pain she thought. The jutsu struck its mark quick. This was a type of genjutsu that completly imobiled the opponent and prevented them from moving what so ever. "I figured sight genjutsu might not work on you since you are blind. This one deos not really on sight just merely if you have a mind" she said. Shecounted this as over. This is where being blind did not help. Upon casting the jutsu you can just see a ripple in the atmosphere before striking which would allow being able to dodge it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 4, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina ezel LT*

Hakro wolves growled at Vincent as they did not trust them at all. Vincent just past them as he enjoyed the moutain air he left Hakro and Akina alone for now as their minds could rest for now. Akina woke up again and could tell her brother had already gotten up as her face was not buried in his chest. She guessed this what she got from when she had nobody here in the cabin with her or in her life, she was thinking she was getting confused to mixed Hakro up with a reagular guy she loved and cared for. She was wondering if this was part of her confusion. She was thinking it was time for to leave, but could not to get stronger in time if she styed here with Hakro. She got up as she went into the bathroom to wash up. Meanehile Hakro was in the garden helping Cheza. "Where did Vincent went to, to the shadow realm of his dark heart or went to see what is left of Kiri?" "I think he went up the moutain side where Fuzen stops then the hills than Kiri, I don't know where he went to."

Hakro noticed that Akina walked out as he was picking some vegetables. He kept his wolves at of the garden as they loved to dig. "Can I help you with your fruits and vegetables?" "I help you and show you what is good and bad as you feel them, we are going to freeze and canned some for later when we need it." Akina nods as Hakro reached for Akina's hand and lead her to the roads on oneside and help her picked. He was wondering he should plant some fruit trees as well as he was on his hands and knees picking off the limbs of the plants that already produced their fruits and vegetables.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina felt a tingle that felt like pain, that was nothing compared to Vincents genjutsu, for once in her life she could see with everything else that went on like some wicked thing that was going to killed them. To Akina this was not pain she had two options stab herself or use Kai. Akina was thinking Kai as she broke out of the genjutsu as she was going to do her own genjutsu right now to see if it work it was much stronger than Diana's but did not know it would work, she does a few handseals. She did the jutsu Leaf-Style Willow. Diana was seeing a willow tree before she was going to be stab by her sword she was holding at the moment. Vincent wanted to get a closerlooked at that genjutsu as part of his face came out of the shadows as he know that Hakro was not going anywhere.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2011)

*Miho*

Miho stabbed her sword into the dirt of the ground as she went into the pouch behind her back. In one fluid motion she pulled out a string of kunai, eight all together, that were attached together by a silver wire. She held both ends of the wire between her thumb and forefinger before they blazed through the air, she firing them off toward Kyo. The moment they left from her grasp her hand shot out toward the hilt of her sword and she followed behind them in a jog, if you could call it that, toward her opponent.

The kunai were far ahead of Miho and were on their way to collide with Kyo as the girl took a slow and steady pace. She was in no rush to charge head in and start swinging at him, there was something she wanted to try out first before she completely went on an all out offensive against the boy. Not so far away she could see their overseer seemed to be observing rather intently to see what kind of abilities they held.  

Unfortunately for him, even though they were told to go all out, she never showed all she could do. Only when deeming her other abilities necessary in the situation she was in were when she would use them. Though this was also a cautionary tactic, as her observation just before she attacked, Kyo stomped a total of eight times on the ground without any hesitation nor did it seem he was even trying to hide whatever it was he was doing.

Though she could easily have been wrong.

_"Let's see how this works."_


----------



## Kenju (Jul 4, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
> The unsatisfied Shirou narrows his eyes at the reply of the girl. It didn't matter, the boy was going to force the answers out of her. Even in front of the presence of such a beast, the Saint has no worries. He knows he can't be shaken by fear, not the way he is now. He stares into flaring red eye of the much larger foe that stands behind the girl.
> 
> At the same time, more knights in armor rush to the scene with swords and lances in hand. The each charge in a pack at full speed, fighting for the Royal family and their village. They know that being frightened won't solve the problem. So with all their strength they lunge and attack at monstrous man called Barius.
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
"HAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!"

The battle cry erupts from Shirou's lunges. At the same time he swings forth with the Japanese sword in hand. Bringing down the cold steel that meets along with stone Axe-Club held by the beast called Barius. A shock wave is created, sending out vibrations that scatter the rubble and dirt around the two. Watching the battle close by is the white-haired girl in purple, not moving an inch even in the danger stand right before that can easily cleave her head off if there was a mistake.

The after effect of the collision is Shirou's body being knocked back by the more powerful force of Barius. The Saint's feet scrap across the earth, trying to gain balance. There's a small jerking of his body as he finally feels planted. Yet the recovery is short as the monstrous man leaps forth with his weapon coming down like an axe to behead the boy. There's no time to waste, Shirou knows that trying to take on that attack is suicide. 

The genin pushes himself from his location, escaping the blow and his death. What's left in his place is nothing but the earth, being utterly destroy and demolished from Barius's brutal strength and weight. The ground is ruptured, the axe making it turn unto 'V' shape with Barius at it's center. Setsuko Shirou quickly regains his grounding, unaffected from what he saw and only further pushing him to fight on. Her charges forth with his series of attacks, and the same time Barius returns with his own. 

The two forces exchange blows, both priding themselves in their power. Shirou is resorting to use continues techniques, chaining them together for decisive power. Using what ever means he has to take down the enemy standing before him. Every move that Barius makes is literally like a raging wind that the boy finds more and more difficult to handle. Even with such a large body, Barius is moving at probably a greater speed than Shirou himself.

The attacks Shirou sends out are ones of technique and grace. Yet, the attacks Barius sends out are just smashing swings with no technique to them. 
But that's enough.
If there is overwhelming power and speed, there is no room for technique. Techniques are something humans invented to compensate for their weaknesses. Weaknesses are things that the giant dosen't have....

"*GUUAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"

A Terrifying noise is created from the giant's lunges, shaking the earth. The roar follows with a mighty monstrous swing that hits Shirou's sword like a storm! The result is the Saint's body being launched off the ground like a rocket or a torpedo, flying across the village as the windows he flies past shatter as a result of the speed. Eventually, Shirou's body smashes into two buildings. His body creating a crater on the structure before he slumps down with what seems like all the life force leaving his body.

The boy's vision and consciousnesses begins to flicker. Barely trying to stay awaken. The only things he manages to get is the blurry sight of the girl and the giant. Gloating over her victory, some words he can't manage to make out. And finally,

"Here's a message to the king, Lidvia De Shuersen will not cease the attacks upon the village until I receive The Mighty Sword Ascalon....Later, Shirou-Oniichan~ "



_...As....calon?_

The boy is left with that final thought until his strength gives out and fades into darkness...


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Just as I thought..."

Kyo said and soon the kunais that were after him, he just smiled as ground exploded up and then a bright light englufed the kunais shooting them in the air,  the light was so bright that even during the bright morning sun it had it own light. Kyo didn't move one bit from where he was, as the light dimmed down and the kunais had began to fall to the ground a huge fire ball was launched into the air...

Kyo eyes narrowed,"When someone tells you to go all out..."

"You damn well do it..."

Kyo snapped his fingers and the wires that had made it way into the ground while the light show was going tore up the ground underneath the girl. Kyo had watched her, she was fast and so far it would have been better if she had rushed him than standing in the same place because then he wouldn't have the chance to do what he needed to do...

As the wires began to tear up the ground around her, he smirked

"Fire Storm.."Kyo said and snapped his fingers again

Soon the fall ball that was unleashed into the air began to spin extremely fast and soon tiny bits of fire balls were showing the ground, if the ground wasn't torn up by the wires than it was tore up by the flames that rained down like hail...

She had a choice...Get into the air and get attacked by fire or stay on the ground and get attacked by the wires that he had nicely planted deep into the earth...Only a few of them were still at work...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 4, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Akina and Hakro gather the crops that was growing in the garden, they were not going to sell them for money. "Do you have any seeds for planting more trees from the ones that you have destroyed already?" "Yeah, I was getting around to that, we could do that to day if Cheza is up to it." "I already planted some trees but it is not enough from what you destroyed." "Start planting random in the forest, that be another good start." He put every crop in the kitchen as Cheza handed Akina some seeds as she told Akina where to start and hope for some rain today or tonight. Hakro was watching Akina and Cheza, they wanted to help as much as possiable. Scar stole the bag from Cheza as Cheza growled at Scar. The other wolves digs hols as Scar drop the seeds in to the holes that the other dig for him and cover their holes up.

"Do thet feel sorry for me?" "We are going to find out" Cheza said as she growled at one of the wolves. "Nope, they think this job needs more people than three humans." Akina smiled as Hakro was in his own area planting seeds to produce more trees, to him if was part of his job to replace the trees he already destroyed. If he was not a ninja his second job was nater boy, this was his second home and needed to protect it more. He always loved animals and they needed to stay as well. Ajina walked over to where Hakro was and help him plant the rest of his tree seeds as well to hurry up the job and do something else to spend the day as quiet as possiable for their day off from being a ninja.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 4, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Ryoji Ivery*

Ikuto started lifting from the floor, his body limp as he started to get unbalanced, his feet didn't want to listen to his commands... His body was moving awkwardly and his vision started to fade. The fatigue finally caught up to him and his body gave out. Like if knocking out a vase from it's table, Ikuto fell to the ground unable to keep his own weight up. 

Of course he wanted to say something Ryoji, but he couldn't. The feeling of exhaustion had taken over his muscle, leaving extremely tired. Ryoji watched as the boy slowly lost hos consciousnesses, he fell just walked towards Ikuto and sat next to him, Seeing Ikuto's eyes, he couldn't make out what they had in them... They looked empty, as if he was starting into space... Ikuto slowly lost the will to keep his eyes opened and slowly the shut themselves tightly, hiding the pigment of his eyes an shrouding Ikuto's view of the world darker. 

Ryoji crossed his arms and a small sigh had escape his mouth as he looked up at the sky-- the starts were once again shining upon this beautiful forest that Ryoji had created with his two hands. Ryoji still couldn't believe that Ikuto hd managed to escape that underground prison. But he had a goal that he think is right, Ryoji's was only there so that he doesn't complete give in to the darkness he is so fond of having. Of course he couldn't always babysit the boy. he needed to learn how to stand in his own two feet.

Ryoji led out another sigh and told Ikuto, he knew his words wouldn't reach, but he said them anyway.

"Rest well Ikuto. Tomorrow, everyone you once love are going to hunt you down."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2011)

*Shinosuke Uchiha*

Shinosuke watched the two young shinobi intently, his Sharingan swirling and taking in everything they were doing. He was trying to properly gauge their abilities. They were impressive to say the least. He told them not to hold back and that didn't just apply to what they could do physically it applied mentally so seeing how cerebral Miho managed to make herself was a treat for her sensei. She was a walking war arsenal with all of those weapons on her it was a wonder they didn't weigh her down, but she the velocity she was able to generate with her opening attack was impressive.

"Their are many types of fighters out there but you can usually move people into two groups. It's kind of like diving into a pool. Either you can be like Miho and stick your foot in before you jump in, or you can be like my idiot nephew and go in head first. I'm more like my nephew myself but that nature of our chakra is similar. Well that and he obviously patterned alot of himself after me." Shin spoke alout but to no one in particular he was simply dictating as he watched Kyo proceed to obliterate Miho's opening silo. He then proceeded to make use of his Phoenix Tail's abilities with wires, their were a fair amount of them ripping up the ground and surrounding Miho. She was going to have to move fast to avoid it, but not only that the fireball that had been shot in the air earlier was still there. Shin took notice of the jutsu with his Sharingan, a smirk crept across his face as he saw his nephew's strategy start to take place. It was a pincer attack getting Miho from the ground with the wires and the fire from the sky.

"For such a pompous little punk my idiot nephew sure has some impressive flames. They're almost as strong as mine were at his age... No mine were much more destructive but his flames they bend to his will. He is the master of his flames at such a young age already...."

*SNAP*

The smile on Shinosuke's face widened as the fireball in the sky broke apart making it rain fire from the sky. The area of effect and range of the technique were impressive their was enough fire to blanket the whole battlefield. Kyo's little gambit was going to force Miho to show what she had. Shinosuke was starting to lick his chops wanting to get in on the action himself but settling for watching. He had failed with Koji Kazama but his nephew and his student they would be two shinobi he could lay his pride upon.

---

*Xemnas/ The Masked Boy *



They stood side by side overlooking the Fuzenkage's manor from somewhere in the clouds. They were flying using the power of the Darkness Element to lower the density of their gravity. Xemnas looked earnestly at his new comrade, or would a proper way to look at it be his old comrade? He was worried that the process the man next to him went through would be too much and that their would be irreparable damage to him. 

The man beside him would be his tool in changing the fate of the doomed world below them. It was time for him to take his place at the table for the dialogues to come. Xemnas was a man that was the tender age of 80 years young, a shinobi who had seen more death and mayhem than any other. He was one of the oldest living Shinobi in the world so he had seen it and done it all, but he could not deny all that his comrade had gone through. The pain, the heartache, the great loss and had changed his soul his anguished cries were heard from a world away. That kind of torment had a way of changing a person, it was evident from there first meeting this change. Xemnas cleared his throat and rested his shoulder on his companions shoulder.

"She'll be fine I assure you... It will be better this way for everyone involved. This way she won't be used against you. Not while I shroud you from them and she doesn't remember you. I can arrange the same for you. If you would like."

"No... I've already forgotten about that life. It doesn't exist anymore. Not after the things I've seen on the Other Side. It'll be impossible for me to go back to any of it. I didn't just see what he could do in those few moments, no I felt it. The enormity of it was unlike anything I have ever felt. If he gets out the world doesn't stand a chance. I am not the hero of this story..." The armored man's fist became lit ablaze with the flame of his conviction, his Dying Will.

"I am the bad guy and I'll be damned if I let some evil god kill off all my prey and playthings. He messed with the wrong guy when he murdered my brother...I won't rest until Selim gets justice."

"Hohohohoho you're a fiery young whippersnapper. If we are going to win this conflict though you have to let her forget you. Kei and Kyo Aosuki, their destinies are intertwined with your own. But she... you have become her weakness much the same way. She will not be effective in the dialogues to come if she doesn't forget you."

"I understand but you don't know who you're dealing with. That girl she might forget me for a little bit but never forever. Our destinies are intertwined. I love her and even though she's forgotten I know she can feel me. I may not have a heart but I reportedly have a soul according to someone special to me on the otherside. Kei Aosuki has always been able to see my soul and will continue to no matter what tricks they pull on her."Xemnas simply nodded at this, he knew better than to push the issue.

"So you are resigned to your fate then now are you boy? Ko..."

"Do not call me that name... if I'm really going to do this then he has to stay in the past. I don't know what to call myself."

"Vanitas. It is a name from the Old Ones. It translates to the dark emptiness and vanity." The man now called Vanitas chuckled from behind his helmet.

"Come on let's go before they notice us floating up here."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2011)

*Miho*

So her suspicions were right in that he had something set up. Miho stood and watched at the very visually impressive move he set off once her kunai were within range of him. A bright beam of light that shone even though the bright blazing sky as he kunai were sent soaring into the sky by this gigantic wall of light that erupted from the ground. It was every impressive and in Miho's only visible eye a look of appreciation could be seen for it, but that's not where her concentration laid.

Her gaze stayed fixated on the kunai she had thrown at him. As gravity did it work and the kunai came soaring home down toward the ground, Kyo set forth another part of his plan in motion. The ground beneath her began to shake and rumble as, what she would describe as treads, began to uproot the earth around her. She was losing her balance, but still her eyes never darted away from the kunai as she continued to wait. A giant ball of hell fire was next that loomed in the sky and in this moment she decided to take her move.

Cracking her fingers sent a signal  to the kunai as she soared into the air to avoid the wires on the ground. It was either dodge what was coming at her on the ground or take what was happening in the sky. Luckily she had a weapon she could use for both situations, but she didn't want to...yet. Might as well play the victim until she got close enough to cut straight through.

One of the thrown kunai began to cut across the field as Miho closed in on the spewing fireball. Swiftly moving left and right to avoid incoming blasts from the ball of fire. Once it in mid-air it was hard for come to effectively turn their body for anything fancy, thus this is what her kunai was for. As it ran across the ground going deeper and deeper into the earth it finally embedded itself deep into, hiding among the vast opening area of nature that surrounding the place.

To the naked eye one could not see it, unless her opponent truly concentrated on it which was way she waited until he was distracted to notice that it was moving. He couldn't see it, but she was sure her sensei could. A chakra string was attached to the end of the. kunai. Once she was in range get to get tagged by the fiery menacing in the sky.

"Now..."

She fell.

Miho began to free fall down to he ground and once a few feet away form impact, she moved one of her fingers again and was yanked clear off to the left as she began to twirl her way into a clearing. During all this she re sheathed her sword and untied her bottom sheath, clutching it in her hand. Placing both feet firmly on the ground she pushed off for an extra bonus of speed and began dashing through the battefield like a cheetah, and was easily on her way to closing the gap between them.

_"Just wait for it."_


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 4, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina ezel LT*
> 
> Hakro wolves growled at Vincent as they did not trust them at all. Vincent just past them as he enjoyed the moutain air he left Hakro and Akina alone for now as their minds could rest for now. Akina woke up again and could tell her brother had already gotten up as her face was not buried in his chest. She guessed this what she got from when she had nobody here in the cabin with her or in her life, she was thinking she was getting confused to mixed Hakro up with a reagular guy she loved and cared for. She was wondering if this was part of her confusion. She was thinking it was time for to leave, but could not to get stronger in time if she styed here with Hakro. She got up as she went into the bathroom to wash up. Meanehile Hakro was in the garden helping Cheza. "Where did Vincent went to, to the shadow realm of his dark heart or went to see what is left of Kiri?" "I think he went up the moutain side where Fuzen stops then the hills than Kiri, I don't know where he went to."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana was rather imprseed that Akina broke out of her genjutsu. She should have infused it with her powers but oh well no use crying over spilled milk. She found herself in a genjutsu with a willow tree. She smiled as her whole body turned to flower petals using the Flower OPetal Escape jutsu. This basically reversed a genjutsu on the foe. The petals swarmed Akina and this time she infused this genjutsu. "This time your not getting away. You see my mind powers have unlocked a rather unque ability not seen outside the Kurama clan's powerful heir. I basically have the power to turn genjutsu into reality meaning you can't break it with pain or Kai." She said her voice echoing. "I can actually kill you with genjutsu though i am not that far off but i can do this!" she said as the petals swarmed and binded Akina preventing movement. With this she is basically immobolized. There is no resisting her genjutsu. There is a way to get out but it involves loosing all 5 senses meaning your unconcious. Either way she saw her win.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 4, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was binded by the flowers that bound her, she had a feeling that Vincent himself was trying to teach this to her and follow him through out the mind. You live with out your scenses you can still live with out some power to the mind to warp it yourself. Akina saw the dome in her mind as she already unsheath the kanata and the reverse blade sword as she was bonded. Akina did not needed to move as she does the kenjutsu Black Snake-Tortoise Style. This how she was going to break free from this genjutsu even though she was dead to the world at the moment like a zombie. Atleast all those movies and being in Horrorville had taught her something to use in other situations. She enter the zero point that her speed increased and make a strong and fast block or counter attack.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2011)

*?*

"You know boys at your age shouldn't be outside at night."

The feminine voice said as she brushed the side of her blond hair, the 12 ninjas bowed before her as she made her entrance from the shadows. She had short blond hair and bright blue eyes. She was an older woman but that didn't let her stop her from getting what she wanted. Oh no, age was nothing but a number...



_"Milady...This is Noctis Ranen."_one of the ninjas in all black said as he neared her

The woman waved him off,"I know that you bumbling idiot!"she said as she neared the boy,"That look in his eyes...It just scream his father blood."she smirked as she brushed back her hair...

The woman took Noctis chin and looked at the boy as she examined him,"You haven't even unlocked it yet~"she said as she was looking in the boy eyes..

"So underdeveloped...But unlike her..."the woman trailed off,"She is ripe as an apple... A bright blue apple."

The woman smirked before turning around,"Such pretty eyes you have Noctis, Prince Noctis...I can't wait to add those beauties to my collection...Along with the girl, it is weird what a simple push could do."

The woman flipped her hair,"I'll wait until you are nice and ripe before taking what is mines..."she laughed and soon with just a flip of her wrist all the 12 ninjas were gone, the woman turned her head back around

"Remember don't tell daddy...Or you know who is going to have lots more to worry about then you~"

And with that she was gone...
---
*Taiyou Aosuki*

"Kei..."

Taiyou placed another cold towel on the girls head, ever since she got home she was burning up with the flu. She only woke up a few times from her nap before going back into that deep sleep where she tossed and turned like a crazy person. Taiyou watched her daughter in confusion, Kei never had gotten sick before..

Yes she had the time when she didn't eat something she was suppose to but in the next few minutes Kei was back to her usual self...

That was her blessing as a child but now Taiyou didn't understand why was her daughter suffering so much...

_"ha...ha..."_Kei breathing snapped Taiyou out of it

She was groaning again, Taiyou placed her hand on her daughter head...It was getting worst...

Was someone doing this, Kei turned away from the window as she groaned some more, like someone was causing her pain...

Taiyou went over to the window and let the air in but that when something snapped inside of her....Her eyes widen in anger, someone was watching her. Taiyou looked out side the window and there was clouds, but that was only to a naked eye of a regular person...

To Taiyou it was someone that could possibly be hurting her daughter...

Taiyou jumped from the window and then used Air glade to ride the winds...

Answers were the only thing she was after...
-----
*Kyo Aosuki*

_"A key to winning anything is a cool head, always have 5 steps ahead of your opponent. Make them wild and aggressive, make them want to release everything they have at you...And you just wait..The oppurtunity to strike will be at your door more than once."_

That is what his mother told him along time ago when they were training, that is why Kyo grew to have a foul mouth. To enrage his opponents and wait for the oppurtunity to strike, but this was failing with this woman. Even though she had something about her that literally turned him off...

Watching her in action almost made her look...Kinda...

Hot...

Kyo grabbed Phoenix Tail by the sheath as he concentrated, she was really fast and probably faster than him. More than likely, but he had to focus, something he had planned was going to be right in front of him in the next few seconds...

"Their are many types of fighters out there but you can usually move people into two groups. It's kind of like diving into a pool. Either you can be like Miho and stick your foot in before you jump in, or you can be like my idiot nephew and go in head first."

But it only took him a little to set him off, Kyo quickly turned around,"Who the hell are you calling an idiot?!"he asked but then realized that she was still coming for him and more than likely she was already behind him ready to claw out his spine and begin to assert her victory by fucking his skull...

"Shit!"Kyo cursed and jumped into the air seconds away from touching her, Kyo quickly pulled at Phoenix Tail and soon all the wires came up from out of the ground and the ground below it had collapsed in!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2011)

*Vanitas/Xemnas*

They stood there floating in the sky. He wanted to see her just for a little while. It had been forever since he had seen her and so much had happened to him in that interim. Xemnas didn't see the outright harm in letting the boy, no it was wrong to call him a boy any longer. Xemnas didn't see the outright harm in letting the man take a few fleeting glances at the girl he was in love with. What was coming now would make it hard for him to see her at all. As they stayed in the clouds the air around the men began to become hotter something was coming their way and it was quite literally coming in hot. Xemnas knew well what was happening, the person coming towards them he had become very well acquainted with. The woman who to him was somewhat of a savior to his people, the Fuzenkage, Lady Taiyou Aosuki.

"Do not speak unless spoken to understood. We have company coming and everything will be ruined if...

"I understand the stakes old man. Now you lead on this one and I will follow. But under one condition"

"What do you mean one condition? The most powerful woman in the world is headed our way with killing intent and you want to use this to negotiate?"A smile crept across the old man's face.

"You are truly a snake. Hurry up and name your price before she arrives."

"I want you to promise me you'll make sure Kei Aosuki is protected. No more of Peacecraft and Seiferoth threatening her life I want you to promise me and give me your word that she'll be under your protection. Promise me old man."Vanitas made sure to keep his voice down as despite not being a sensor the heat around them was only getting worse. 

"The Dragon and the Phoenix both have seats at the table for the dialogues to come. I told you their destinies and yours are intertwined. I will protect the girl and give her the tools necessary to defend herself."The old man's white gloved hand soon had a darkness swirl around it. Vanitas' helmet covered up his face but two crimson lights could be seen reflecting off the glass inside. The lights were his eyes, he was angered by the enigmatic nature Xemnas was taking with all of this. Before he could say anymore she was upon them, the last of the Fennikusu, The Strongest Woman in The World, Taiyou Aosuki. 

"Hohohohohoho!!"The old man bellowed jovially as Taiyou approached them.

"Why hello there Lady Taiyou. Isn't it a nice night for a fly around the countryside. I must say your house is looking as beautiful as ever."Vanitas watched from behind his helmet as Xemnas did his best to play the role of an innocent old man.

_Kukukukukukuk_

_"Old man Xemnas has to learn that smile screams creepy p*d*p**** more than nice old man."_Vanitas thought to himself waiting for Taiyou to react.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was slowly backing up as the figure approached him. He could see her now, a blonde haired woman with bright blue eyes. She was looking directly at his eyes, with a cold feeling, the boy started to panic.

"That look in his eyes...It just scream his father's blood."

"My father?! How does she know my father?", Noctis thought. "Who the fuck are you?!" He yelled in dismay, but she was completely ignoring him. Noctis was still backing up and started to get a cold feeling around him, the feeling of death... 

Noctis hit a tree right behind him and started to shiver as she got close to him. "No, I can't be scared... Im the future leader of my clan... I shouldn't be scared, but why am I scared?!", Noctis was feeling unusual at that moment, something he doesn't normally feel but something he is being forced to feel. Not like how easily someone can get scared of a monster chasing him, but the idea of how someone is putting fear into you forcibly. 

She grabbed Noctis's chin and started examining it, "You haven't even unlocked it yet~" 

Noctis shoved her hand off and started to find an opening to run but something wasn't giving him the will to run, it's like something was controlling his emotions... Fear had taken over Noctis and left him paralyzed into one position, due to unexplainable reasons. All Noctis could do right now is speak in his mind, nothing else. He was like a fly trapped in a spiderweb, helpless and horrified. 

"So underdeveloped...But unlike her..."the woman trailed off,"She is ripe as an apple... A bright blue apple."


"Her? Who is she talking about..." But then the Noctis realized apple... The only thing he could reference apple from is the one Kei gave him that night. 

The woman smirked before turning around,"Such pretty eyes you have Noctis, Prince Noctis...I can't wait to add those beauties to my collection...Along with the girl, it is weird what a simple push could do."

Noctis heard that she was talking about a girl, which worried him. "She can't be possibly involved in this.... No, she has her past to deal enough with, I won't let something else drive her to despair......" Noctis was trying to deny something that he doesn't know if its truly false.

"I'll wait until you are nice and ripe before taking what is mines..."

Noctis had no idea what she was planning but he realized that it had something to do with his eyes, the eyes which have not activated the Surigan yet... Is there any relation with all of the things she had said, the boy couldn't know... But he knew one thing, and that he himself is in danger along with his clan and possibly Kei might be involved in this.

The shadowy figures started to disappear with the signal of the demonic woman in front of the Prince. As she was disappearing, she had only one thing left to say.

"Remember don't tell daddy...Or you know who is going to have lots more to worry about then you~"

And with that she was gone, there was no sign of her or anyone else in the area. Noctis oddly regained his confidence back and felt like his regular self again. The fear instilled in him was gone, and he could move and talk again.

The boy got up and started to head back to Konoha as quickly as possible. As he was moving, the only thing going through his mind was who the woman was and the things she had mentioned especially the last thing about not mentioning what had happened to my father or consequences will be dire. "My father is somehow involved.... But I barely see him anymore to know what is occurring in his life... Damnit! I don't know what's going to happen in the next few days... But I have to prepare, for all I know Kei is possibly involved...." 

The boy started having flashbacks of the night he confronted Kyo and Kei,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Kei... do know how I'm feeling right now?"
-
-
-
"Pain....."
--------------------------------------------------


"Crap...." Noctis thought as he bit his lip. "Kei might have felt my fear when I couldn't move... I don't want to see her get involved.... " Noctis head off into the distance....


----------



## Chronos (Jul 4, 2011)

*Ikuto's Mind...

A dream?*

It would seem that I’ve been once again brought to this… dream?

It’s a strange dream I’ve been having for the past 5 years. I don’t understand it quite well, but it I’m always being brought to this place. 
I’m standing on top of a breezy plain where only grass could be seen from miles. No sign at all of mountains, trees, bushes or any other type of fauna, it’s just a grassy plain that goes on for miles. The sky shines with it light blue color that I always admire, such a peaceful and clear sky, not a single cloud shrouds this sky. And the bright, shiny sun that reflects on the grass making its color shine brilliantly on it surface. It’s a peaceful place, it’s a wonderful place.

It always starts like this. Starts with me standing in this lovely plain admiring the beautiful, yet desolate scenery, everything is calm the only thing that makes this place move is that lovely breeze that sooths my skin with such tender and care. It’s like how a mother tends to her new born child. My bright green eyes can clearly see that this place is made for peace and so once again…

I get take over by this peace…

I throw my body backwards and land on this comfy grass. Its grassy greatness gently rubs the part of the skin that my clothes aren’t covering. My cheeks feel them rubbing, it rather ticklish so my mouth is brought to a gentle smile. The breeze is comforting my hair; it’s like when you’re on the lap of a girl, and she gently strokes you hair with the palm of her gentle, soft hands. The forelock of my hair sways back and forwards to the calm, yet soothing rhythm of the breeze. My eyes are brought to a close and I get lost in this peace…

…Yeah it always starts like this.

 It always starts like this, with this paradise that my mind creates. I admire all, I see all, I rest my body on this grassy plain and I close my eyes to enjoy the peace.

But then, the second that I open my eyes… This place where I called peace is turn into a craterous hell hole. The grass no longer exists, the sky is no longer its light blue color, the land it’s no longer beautiful. I’m now on my knees in a huge cauldron that is the crater, my hands are tied on the by some powerful chain that’s ledged on the ground. Spikes come out of the floors which are stabbing my legs directly. I can’t move… my blood is coursing down their painful orange and black blades.

I scream out of the excruciating pain of the blade pushing themselves into my skin and reach the bone… My eyes widen in pain and body trembling 
 I struggle my arm in attempt to release its cold grip, but then they ignite into flame and burn my hand along with part of my arm. Its once cold chain turned hot, I can feel my flesh burning as the flame drive itself inside my skin, the pain of reaches my vein, and soon I feel the burn in my heart along with all the other organs in my body. The flames stay for what seems like an eternity… I cough and I cough.

The fires had burned my organs; I can feel its hot injuries and scars that it left in my body. This pain is too great… I can’t take it anymore… I fall into the floor, but I forgot something… The floor had blades coming out of it…  I stabbed the blade into my chest. I force my body to stand and soon my mouth threw out a dark red liquid.

Blood…

My Blood…

I hear someone come down the large crater that I’m in.
What I perceive as a woman, all I can see is a hooded figure. The fire had also coursed through my eyes; I can see well, my eyes hurt… they are burnt on the inside; I can only see slightly a blurry image in one of my eyes… It 
hurts… everything hurts…

…Please… 

Take me away from this fucking nightmare…

She extends her hand, gripping it with her powerful strength into my neck and lifting me slightly into the air with a smirk she says:

“…with pleasure.”

-Snap!-

She breaks my neck once again…


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

Taiyou eyes were narrowed and her bright red eyes were glowing mad...

If anything that Taiyou cherished more than her own life was her children. Kei being sick in bed for no apparent reason and Xemnas with his new student or what ever the person was beside her was. Taiyou was ready to unleash all hell on the world if it just meant making Kei feel better. Taiyou looked at the boy for a minute before shooting a look at the man...

"You should know me by now Xemnas..."Taiyou warned,"I almost want to blow you out of the sky..."

Taiyou never learned how to control her rage, she usually took it out on the nearest punching bag which was Shin. But since he wasn't here it was very hard for her to keep her cool...

"Tell me why you are around here..."Taiyou said,"If you wanted to see me there is a door on the ground, but I am currently busy at the moment.."

Taiyou eyes trailed off to the sick girl in her room, but only to return back to the old man and the young masked boy..


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2011)

*Xemnas/Vanitas*

Vanitas could feel his own rage start to mount as Taiyou burst onto the scene. It was her eyes she was looking at him with the same eyes he hated, those accursed Fennikusu eyes. 

_Kukukukkukuku_

They were imploring him to cause a little havoc and try to cut them out but Vanitas knew better. Everyone knew the stories of the Fuzenkage, she was more monster than human. 

"I am aware that you have a front door Lady Taiyou, but also keep in mind that while you are the Leader of this village you do not own the skies. I would appreciate a small bastion of respect being that I am almost three times your age milady. As you know me as well and I have never done anything with the desire to draw your ire."Xemnas began to twiddle his fingers and intertwine them as he spoke. Vanitus couldn't help but think to himself that no matter what the old man did he looked like a creep.

"I did not come here to see you Lady Taiyou. I came to see your daughter. As you well know one Koji Kazama left our village to become a missing nin. It was a loss that troubled me greatly but I wish it only ended with a troubled heart. My heart aches for that boy. I've known him since he was a babe so his death has left me very sullen. Koji was like a grandchild to me whom I loved with all my heart." Vanitus couldn't hold himself back from chortling. The fact that the old man was trying to pretend like he cared about Koji at all was absolutely hilarious to watch, but his insolence was met by a glare from Xemnas. He quickly shut his mouth.

"He may have turned his back on his family, his friends, and his village but such is the insolence of youth. He was a young fool but at the same time that boy cared very deeply for your daughter. I had known that boy his whole life and his heart was empty, but he loved your daughter. So sometimes I watch over her in memoriam of Koji because I know he would want her to be protected. I didn't know how to approach her so I've decided it was best to keep my distance..."For a second Vanitas though he could hear a trace of true sincerity from the old man in his desire to protect Kei. 

"Milady I do not mean to burden you with the ramblings and wishes of a broken old man, but it would warm my heart if I could perhaps sit with the girl. I will not disturb her I would just like to see her."Behind Vanitas' helmet his grey eyes widened. He couldn't figure out what this crazy old man was playing at.


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

Taiyou first looked up and then down, what got her good was a  good verbal lashing. She sighed as she looked down at her daughter who was currently resting up. Taiyou smiled warmly just looking at her, she wished that the girl didn't fall in love. But she did and there was no stopping her there. Taiyou looked at Xemnas...

"...Kids...They are something else don't you agree?"she asked,"Kei, Kei was so happy...I never seen my little girl like that before and now she looks like a broken doll. I just want her to get better. I want her to be happy again..."

Taiyou nodded again as if finalizing the order,"Please...Come.."Taiyou said before letting her jutsu float her down back into her daughter window, Taiyou stroke the girls head gently before placing another rag on top of her head

"She running a slight fever...But other than that you can speak with her."Taiyou said before taking her leave,"I'll be outside if you need anything..."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 5, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She walked back down to Koji's room, feeling something was wrong. It had been a day since the funeral, but she still hadn't gotten over it. As she entered Koji's dank and dark cave she looked at the roses. The ones on the edge were fine, they were still coated in ice. However the ones near the center were completely melted, and Koji's body was just gone. She quickly ran up to where Koji's body just was. She was sure she saw a flare earlier, his body couldn't have burned up could it have?

She touched the melted roses under where Koji's body use to be and started to panic, where could it be! Seiferoth slowly entered the room, looking at Thalia, but then looked at where Koji's body use to be. Surly it could have been burned, but why would someone burn it? It didn't make sense but it's the only thing he could get out of this issue. He turned and walked away, leaving Thalia, panicking about what had happened.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2011)

*Vanitas/Xemnas*

Xemnas and Vantitas could see the worry in Taiyou's eyes as she relented and apologized. Xemnas had known Taiyou for the better part of a decade now so he knew all the ways to play the woman. When the Mugenshi invaded Kirikagure she was initially against it but he got her to see things his way with his manipulative ways. To Vanitas he was no better than Peacecraft with the way he was able to pull the wool over anyone's eyes.

"...Kids...They are something else don't you agree?"she asked,"Kei, Kei was so happy...I never seen my little girl like that before and now she looks like a broken doll. I just want her to get better. I want her to be happy again..."

"The children are our future milady. Every single one of them represents hope for the great ninja villages. I pride myself on being a nurturer of children. In my eyes I am not the leader of clan I am the father of 180 children. I will tell you this from the experience and years I have over you Lady Taiyou. Time has a way of healing wounds and your little girl will be just fine. I maybe an old fogey but I am quite the strong old fogey. She has you the most powerful woman in the world for a mother too."

Taiyou proceeded to float down and invite them into the room. She explained that Kei was sick with fever which was why the rag was on her head. Taiyou left the two in the room alone with Kei. Xemnas then turned to Vanitas reaching over into his ear so only he could hear.

"Consider this a gift. I will protect her and take her under my wing per your request, but you will not be able to see her. She must forget you if she is to have the tools. I can sense it inside her and I know you have been able to see it from the first time you met her. I have to pull it out of her if she is going to be of any use."

"It's fine Xemnas. I had no intentions of going back to my old life... Do you think you can give me a minute alone with her?"Xemnas nodded as he lowered the gravity of his own body once again and floated out the window, leaving Vanitas and the feverish Kei alone.

Vanitas approached her bedside taking her hand and kneeling down by her bedside. His helmet retracted into his suit of armor revealing his face.





"I never thought I would see you again little rabbit."


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

A dream...

She was having the most horrible dream, it made her hurt and she really wanted to get out but everytime she opened her eyes a new dream had already started. And a cycle of bad nightmares had began, so scary it was. So lonely she was. Kei didn't understand it, in the darkness for so long without a sun or the beating of warmth on her skin. This nightmare was truthfully the worst...

But then the sun came...

Kei slowly opened her eyes, her hands were so warm and her body felt light. She turned to the person who still held her hand, who was he? He looked so sad? He called her rabbit? Was she a rabbit in this dream? No...Was it a nickname? Kei looked over to the boy as she felt her body respond to his touch in the most warmest way...

She smiled weakly as she reached over to him,"You look so sad..."she said as she touched his cheek,"Why are you sad?"she asked,"When you are really warm...So warm..."

Kei looked at the boy, she clutched his hand tightly as this wasn't the first nightmare she didn't have...

She wanted the boy to stay, Kei breathed heavily as her hands dropped...

"...Can...Can you stay with me?"Kei asked as she fought to keep her eyes open,"Please...You are so warm..."

Kei pulled his hand that held hers to her side as she clutched it tightly,her eye lids were getting heavy again, but she wanted the boy to stay...

"My..My name is Kei..."she said as her eyes slowly closed,"Tell me yours..."

And not before long she went back to sleep, but instead of nightmare she dreamed about the boy she just met...And how warm he was...Even her fever became more bearable as she clutched tightly to the boys hand...


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha *

Visibility started to return to his eyes as he slowly regain consciousnesses, his body seemed to have gained some of his former strength and so Ikuto Uchiha proceeded to stand, pushing his body from the cold, frozen ground he laid upon on. His body was shivering out of the cold, Ikuto's eyes swayed to the left to see that his old friend Ryoji Ivery was still within his presence. His bored and calm expression made it believe that's he's been there for awhile without really doing anything, Ikuto seemed to have been out for quite awhile, it was short of a miracle that he hadn't been captured or worse, killed. But Ikuto decided to praise his unusual stroke of luck another time and proceeded to ask Ryoji with a slightly sleepy look on his eyes, like that of a kid when his just woke up early in the morning:

"...how long was I out?"

Ryoji eyes swayed to the right, his head firmly still as he watched the boy, his had lost track of time, so he just lifted his shoulders in a shrug, meaning that he had no idea how much time ha past, of course that was a lie, since Ryoji knew that it's been about a day in a half, but time is not such thing that need importance at the moment. The village doesn't enter the frozen wasteland, it's turned into a dark memory that hold the love of some of the former ninja of Fuzen.

"I see..."

Ikuto responded to Ryoji's rather shallow response, but it matter little. Ikuto's brain couldn't perceive any type of negative intent out of Ryoji and he he continued to walk amongst the frozen forest, deeper and deeper. Ryoji out of what we might call pity or better yet mercy followed the boy in hopes to keep him away from the  ninja close by. Ikuto had some amazing power, a power that comes from pure will and conviction something that need or rather should be admired. Not many can find a goal and stick to it no matter what consequences come out of the situation, but Ikuto was a determined young fellow that would follow his believes to the edge of the world and back...

"I had a nightmare again"    

"You don't say"

"One where it start wonderful, and end in disaster. A dream that I can actually feel the pain that I've been inflicted upon my body, but I can't never remember it contents. I can't never remember the turn of event that happened within the dream and so I always wake up with a rather disturbing sensation in my body" 

"Dream are manifestation of the human mind, things we see, feel, hear and maybe experienced are combined into what we call dreams, some say that dreams can turn into visions of the near future. Who knows? The mind is in a state short term memory while a sleep, meaning that the body and the mind is resting, therefore it's hard to remember events that happened withing a dream easily, of course we might remember parts, but not all completely."   

"So you're saying that the dream I had could, as if couldn't be manifestation of the future?"

"Who knows? Only time will know of what truly awaits. The world can't be determined by a man such as me, there are a lot of false prophets that would lie to the world: Such as saying that the world id gonna end in a specific day and yet it says that not even the angels themselves know when the day of judgement will arrive."

"So it's just a suggestion... Maybe it is something that is gonna occur in the near future. But to tell you the truth... I won't decide if it is a premonition or just a random dream. I'll just have to wait it out and see what come to light."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Her eyes burst open as she smiled up weakly responding to his touch. She looked so confused, so helpless, but he knew that this would pass. That she would be better off now that she couldn't remember who he use to be. He could feel a sick feeling creeping into his body, the same one he had when he realized his brother was dead. This was sadness....

She smiled weakly as she reached over to him,"You look so sad..."she said as she touched his cheek,"Why are you sad?"she asked,"When you are really warm...So warm..."

He didn't answer he just looked at her unable to shake this feeling. He wanted to tell her why he wanted to tell her everything. About the Mugenshi, the Kuraihoshi, the Other Side, and the monster that was locked behind the gate in the World in Between. He couldn't though because in his heart of hearts he knew this was for the best. They weren't children anymore they couldn't be.

"...Can...Can you stay with me?"Kei asked as she fought to keep her eyes open,"Please...You are so warm..."

He didn't answer again he just stared at her his lip trembling as she struggled to keep her eyes open. He wanted to stay with her more than anything if he had any real choice in the matter he would have, but that wasn't an option. This wasn't his past or his old life no she belonged to someone else, someone who didn't exist anymore. 

"My..My name is Kei..."she said as her eyes slowly closed,"Tell me yours..."

A tear rolled down his face but instead of a look of sadness their was one of happiness on his face. She didn't remember him, she had forgotten. Someone had erased all the pain and heartache he had put her through. The fact was that he darkened her doorstep the day he set foot in her life. It wasn't fair to her, she deserved better than what he had been able to give her.

"I... He always loved you even if you forgot him. He's not angry with you and he knows that this is how it should be..." He leaned in and kissed her softly on the forehead before walking back over to the window. His helmet protracted back onto his face covering it up once again. Xemnas was waiting for him floating in the air.

"Let's go old man. We have business to attend to." Vanitas left from the window seal but he didn't fall, his fall was suspended by Xemnas' Darkness natured chakra. They flew off into the night sky to parts unknown but with a certain goal in mind.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Ryoji Ivery's Spirit*

Ikuto halted for a moment, he looked up at the night sky as he wondered 'Where should I go next?' Stalling fro time seemed so pointless at this moment, Branded were everywhere and the villages were after him, he looked over his shoulder towards Ryoji who had his hands behind his back, of course Ryoji didn't have the slightness clue of where he should go. So Ikuto sat in this cold forsaken icy waste land that Ryoji once called his Utopia. The ice beneath the soles of his feet didn't felt bothering at all, Ikuto had finally managed to adapt to his cold climate that the forest had. Ikuto ability to adapt easily was envied by his sister.

"Once again she's brought to my mind..."

"Kei?"

"Shana."

"You're sister, huh?"

"Yeah, my sister... I'm fortunate to have her, but sadly I can't allow her to find me, Things won't be easy for any of us if she found me. Anyways, Ryoji what do you intend me to do?"

"That's your decision Ikuto, I'm just here because I don't want you end swallowed by your own darkness."

"You're not doing a very good job."

"Just because I want it doesn't necessarily mean that I can obtain it... Of course once you turn into the very thing you hate you'll come to me on your own accord."

"Of course. You know that part already. For what reason? Only fate will know." 

Ikuto eyes moved around the large star-filled sky. Ryoji stood next to him arm crossed and his resting on the log of a tree. What was in this boys mind troubled him greatly, he had kindness, but also a darkness that  elude him like it does. The though of 'what to do' had finally crossed Ryoji's thoughts. Maybe this boy really is destined to do things on his own. But then again, Ryoji didn't believe that, since he doesn't believe in destiny.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2011)

*Xemnas/ Vanitas*

They flew through the night sky Xemnas' power propelling their bodies at a frightening velocity. Vanitas has never felt anything quite like the sensation of flying it was utterly amazing. The rush of his body getting hit by the cold brisk wind of the sky, the feeling that at any moment he could fall to his death...again. 

The two didn't travel far and it only took a mere few moments before they arrived at their destination. The business they had to attend to was beneath their feet in a frozen utopia of frosted trees and flora. This was the Frozen Forest of Fuzen built by the great jounin of Fuzenkagure, Ryoji Ivory. The two stayed in the air allowing Vanitas to see who they had come for. A boy no older than Vanitas with reddish brown hair, his eyes were of two different colors, one blue and one red. Vanitas knew exactly who this guy was he met him long ago in his previous lifetime. Despite everything Vanitas had been through he wasn't above holding petty grudges and those eyes, he hated the eyes of their eyes. The Uchiha's eyes had the same sharp features of the Fennikusu and every time Vanitas saw those eyes he had the urge to rip them out of their sockets.

"We're here for him aren't we. You said I needed help if I was going to take on Peacecraft and the Seiferoth but not this guy... He's a filthy rotten Uchiha. An absolute and complete fucking bonehead who..."Before he could finish Xemnas cut him off.

"Are you familiar with the term it takes one to know one? You may not have the same name anymore Vanitas but you are much the same person. A as you say, 'absolute and complete fucking bonehead' ".The curse word didn't seem right coming out of the mouth of the Mugenshi elder, but his point was quite well poignant. 

"He made a mistake by leading those kids into Iwa but the fact is that you both have been through quite a lot. He is lost in much the same way you were. However he is not slitting his throat and tossing his body off the side of a mountain. Now listen to me this Uchiha has a very important power, the kind of power you will need if we are to stop the other Kuraihoshi. Have you forgotten already what you saw in the World in Between, what their Lord cost you in that Other World. Do you want your brother's death to be in vain?"

"Fine whatever it takes... Behind his mask he was gritting his teeth but he decided that the ends would justify the means in the end. They descended downward landing right in front of Ikuto.



"Why hello there Ikuto Uchiha. My name is Xemnas and I'm here to give a young whipper snapper like yourself a little bit of directional perspective on what you should do with your life."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha and Ryoji Ivery*

His eyes stared at space, he was lost within his mind and so he couldn't perceive anything in his surroundings, but no matter, it would seem fate would reach upon him as it did now. An old man along with a mask boy glided down in front of Ikuto, marvelous should be the words Ikuto was looking for, the two seemed to have been flying around the sky above, what matter of jutsu is this. The elder man started to introduce himself, it seemed that they haven't noticed Ryoji, of course the couldn't Ryoji was only visible by those how once had a bond with him, Ikuto stayed on the floor as he responded.

"I've already have enough problems. What do you want old man and..."

Ikuto stopped fro a moment, something was wrong within this two, especially the boy. What they held within their hearts was... unreadable, as if they didn't have a heart. Why couldn't Ikuto read their hearts? Were their heart in a completely different level, though this boy that stood next to him was different, he fetl as if he knew him before and so he was giving a slight amount of wonder about this situation...

But... truth be told he needed all the help he could get, his sharingan wasn't complete... his had killed the very person he once love and yet his eyes didn't show any signs of transformation is so... Branded couldn't fall on his hands and so Ikut said:

"Who are you two really?"

Ikuto said in a rather disturbed tone, he didn't mean 'who' were they as most he meant 'what' were they? and why he could sense anything in their hearts even at such a close of range. It was basically impossible to escape his ability to read heart if so... why did this two had such closed hearts?

"Who are you and what do you want with me?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki* *& Clarissa Giotsuchi*
TEST
"_Lyra~!_"

The girl shot around in the direction of the voice calling her name. A woman in a gold dress and her hair neatly tied into a slick bun stood with her pampered hands around her slim waist. 

"What do you want?" she snapped, her blue eyes locked sharply on the woman. She chuckled lightly at the girl's aggressiveness before shaking it off.

"I'm here to check up on you. You haven't killed Seiferoth yet, have you?" she asked almost like she knew the answer.
"Your shit doesn't work on me. I'm not under your control, and never will be."
"You so sure about that?"

Clarissa snapped her fingers, sniggering as she did. Lyra looked at her like she was the village idiot.

"_Ouch (!)_"
"What th-!!"
"It didn't take long to produce an antidote. It's simply a combination of the well known poison Methadonolis mixed with the herb Yarnimis, known to cause hallucinations. Traces of chakra was also mixed in the serum, probably causing the genjutsu that makes the 'mind control'," Lyra explained, picking apart what Clarissa thought was an untouchable drug made by the best scientist out there. Her frown soon turned into a smile, before expanding into a mocking laughter.

"Oh hunny please~! Don't get cocky with _me_ you brat! Even if I'm not allowed to kill you, I can still play with you until the Bella' in you comes out!" She sniggered before snapping her fingers. A prison of diamond shot up from the ground, trapping Lyra inside. The girl took out a kunai, attempting to smash away at the diamond but to no use. The substance was perhaps the strongest natural material in the world. "See? Weak. You are *WEAK*! Don't think because you figured out the antidote to my serum you are a big girl!"

"Crystal release? Fancy!" 
"_Diamond_ Release. Only two people in the entire world have been able to break through this. It's no wonder I'm the treasure of you-" Clarissa realised what she was about to say and quickly closed her mouth, before clearing her throat.
"_What?_ Go on, finish your sentence!" Lyra urged her, as she was curious to what this bitch wanted to say.
"You will find out what I wanted to say soon enough m'dear!" Clarissa walked forward towards Lyra, her high heeled shoes echoing through the night. She traced her finger across the smooth diamond pillars trapping Lyra, before leaning in. The girl wasn't fazed, with not a drop of sweat going down her cheek.

"Got something to say?" Lyra asked with a rude tone.
"Just seeing what you're like under pressure. You think you've got a steel wall going on, don't you? Aha~!" Clarissa stepped away, chuckling to herself before releasing the diamond prison around Lyra. 

"Don't do anything stupid. We will find out, and we will take action," she spoke with stern words before dissapearing in a burst of smoke.

Just what sort of crazy bitch was she?​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 5, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Vincent walked back to the outskirts of Fuzen as he watch them plant seeds. "Akina was it that bad when you left it or was it the same." "You went to see it, don't put me in that mist again. You could smelled the flames of the first spark of the flames that started and everything that happen as well in Kiri as everything just went into Chaos." Hakro did not hear Akina talked about Kiri to anyone. "You told her your secret with out no hestiation." "I trust the small amount of people who is around me to figuer out what type of crazy mind they had. I am teaching you something anyway if you like my teachings or not." "Sounds like we will end up crazy, I guess you did not like what was left of Kiri at all." Hakro looked at Akina who was coming out of her shell some, "Vincent is another back stabber but has greif of what happen to the rest of his family who die in Kiri that day." "YOu could say witch craft in Kiri was something to do with me or a cult."

Their was a bit of silence, "As usual you wanted to followed another path instead of being a ANBU." "To me you wanted to see what Cho was up too and also escaped, I think that was a cover up story for you to fake your death." "I still do not want to tell you more about myself, I wished for your day off for now, when you are ready meet me on the moutain side." Vincent walked off back up the moutain. "Vincent is one perso who wants to be left alone all the time, why would he train us anyway." "He does not want to know anyone from trying to kill him, even though our mom is still protecting him from the last five years and still in debt with her, atleast this is doing her a favor to get over his debt." Hakro noticed they planted enough seeds for more trees to grow to go back to the cabin to do something else next.

Hakro's wolves was chewing on bones and the other female wolf thar Cheza owned was with them and so was her pups who was grown some but still pups to Hakro. "Hey little ones that have grown up some." Akina smiled as she kneels down to pet them, to her they were still cute. "You should let one or two to join the pack soon Hakro." "I let you have two, I want to keep three of them myself, have some honey lemonade." Hakro picked up two glasses of lemonade and handed one to Akina as he sat in one chair watching the wolves as he sip his lemonade as he thinks to himself as Akina played with the wolves and also siped her lemonade before one of the wolves stick their tongues into the glass.


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He was up in the air when he felt it, the change in his soul.

It was like a piecring effect where everything was gone and the only thing that remained was the simple fact that it was back. Kyo landed on the ground and then closed his eyes as he tuned in. The wind and the earth seemed different and he knew the change in his perception was different because the thing he wanted so bad was back. 

She had woke up...

She was calling for him, the sound of the wind was that of a chimming sound. He couldn't hear her voice but he knew that she was calling him, it was important. Kyo right eye turned back to it regular blue eye and Kyo brushed back his bangs to hide the eye.

Kyo retrieved back his wires and then turned to his Uncle,"Gotta go...Someone is calling me."he said before turning back to Miho,"See ya Chika..."

Kyo went into his pocket and pulled out another eye patch as he put it on his blue eye and proceeded to go to his sister. 

This world was cruel, cold, and lonely...But it seemed that even though he failed her, so many times back to back...

She still wanted to talk to him...


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

He stood withing the Frozen forest of Fuzengakure. He had slipped Ikuto the moment the started talking to that man, a route was about to be opened to him and he couldn't be there for that moment and so, he made his way towards the very stop his body was frozen. His burial ground, as he saw his body trapped withing the ice, Ryoji felt a rather nostalgic feeling, his very being stood in front of his, the flesh that killed him stood in front. He saw his features carefully and his mouth was brought to a smile.

"So I did leave this world with a smile."

Ryoji felt, happy. Though his body now shined slightly like a star in the sky. Ryoji was happy that he didn't have his body thrown or buried. Taiyou must've done this. Another way of keeping his memory alive probably... So many memories about the past coursed through his though and his mouth was brought to a smile. His hand was placed in the ice that his body was frozen in.

"So this is my legacy."


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo took the short cut though the ice forest that Ryoji had made for his mother long ago. He remembered this place like the back of his hand, he always hated it because it was so cold. But at the same time he loved it because the simple fact that they had so many family picnics here. Shin would always make some kind of comment about how his mother cooking is going to kill them all...

His mother throwing Shin so hard that it took him hours to get back, and Ryoji...

Kyo stopped, Ryoji would always be the first to say its good no matter how horrible it tasted. Kyo laughed at the memory, his mother had never been a good cook. She could cook but sometimes when she wanted to try something new it always ended in  failure...

Kyo slowly walked though the forest,"And you had to get yourself killed...Stupid old man.."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 5, 2011)

*{ReiMei Mayonaka, Makoto Uzumaki. ~King of Penguins~}*

"So Makoto do you have any idea what the mission is?"ReiMei stopped walking and turned around to Makoto.

"Something is causing trouble in the countryside destroying farming crops." Makoto caught up to ReiMei pulling the mission notice from his pocket. 

"Did they say what?" ReiMei tried reading the motice which was upside down to him. "I hope its not another raccoon disturbance."

"They say Penguins are causing it to snow destroying their crops." Makoto scratched his head, stuffing the paper back into his pocket. "That can't be right. Its far to warm for penguins to be in the countryside, we're so far from the Snow Country."

ReiMei didn't hear a word after Makoto said penguins. "Did you say Penguins?" ReiMei's eyes lit up with delight.  "I remember playing with the penguins when my family vacationed in Yukigakure. " ReiMei clapped his hands together in excitement. "Lets get going Makoto!"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

That sound... That voice. The voice of his nephew Kyo is near, Ryoji eyes widen in surprise had finally been able to hear his voice again,  it been to long way too long for him to hold and so he turned his back and walked towards the boy. The words came out of his mouth:

"Kyo."

They escaped out of his heart, it been way too long and so he reached the boy, he had grown a few inches since Ryoji died. He had grown stronger too he could feel it. Ryoji held his shoulder, yes, even in spirit form he could still touch and he repeated.

"Kyo Aosuki. My nephew... how much you've grow. You're him... you're the nephew I raised. One of the Aosuki I raised"

Ryoji was... euphoric. The sensation of witnessing his nephew, being able to see him eye to eyes, Ryoji feel to his knee and looked at his at an eye level and led out the words that crushed and tormented him for so long, in hopes of his getting a bit of rest he led out the very words he wasn't able to say to them before he departed.

"...I'm so sorry I lied to you all."


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"This is all just some sort of dream..."

Kyo never in his life thought he would be talking to a ghost. He slapped himself a couple of times and slammed his head into the ice tree that was next to him. The blood that was running down his head and the headache he had was the truth. This wasn't a dream, but Ryoji was dead. Dead...Gone...But he was right here. Kyo almost smiled...

"Kyo Aosuki. My nephew... how much you've grow. You're him... you're the nephew I raised. One of the Aosuki I raised"

"STOP SOUNDING LIKE YOU ARE TRYING TO CONVINCE YOURSELF!"Kyo yelled at his uncle

It wasn't until he fell on the ground and looked him in his eyes to tell him he was sorry,that Kyo knew that this was his uncle. Kyo smiled warmly at his uncle...

"Oi...Don't sound like that..."Kyo said,"I been forgave an idiot like you."

Kyo smirked


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 5, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro looked up to the moutain as he wonder what happen last night and the caves where Vincent went to, he was thinking if Vincent had his own horror story to tell and it was not over with. "Burining down Kiri and killing the rest of the town made him more colder then he really is?" "He need his stuff to prepared us for what storm is heading our way, to day could be our real last meal before coming down that moutain side." "Our food is not going to get worest we are too good cooks to survive for ears in the wild." Hakro and Akina was going to find something else to do before today was over than just sitting around. Vincent walked up the moutain side as he looked down to see Hakro's cabin he was in his own thoughts as he waited for them. Hakro wplves had a scense to leave Hakro and Akina alone for some brother and sister bonding.

"So where do you want to start, we could go to the hotsprings or we could go get something to eat at the cafe. YOur choice, I don't cared." "Let's go to the cafe and I would like to go to a musem, even do I can't see anything you can tell me about them." Hakro smiled as he was relaxed as he heard whispers from other people in the village, he guessed Him nor Akina came into town much. "Don't bother listening to them, they are nobodies looking for gossip." They reach the cafe that was still there as they walked in and sat at a booth. They booth order different desserts and also shared each others to try them to. Akina smiled as it been a long time since Hakro was being nice in his own way.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2011)

*Vanitas/Xemnas*

Xemnas began to intertwine his fingers rather menacingly as the the boy began to ask questions as to who the two of them were. The boy was an Uchiha from Konoha so it was no wonder he didn't know who Xemnas was. It wasn't like Xemnas was the public face of the Mugenshi anymore he was simply their leader and elder, no Peacecraft was the one who handled the public.

_Kukukukukukuku_

_Huhuhuhuhuhuhu_

Vanitas could feel his blood begin to boil as he watched Ikuto from behind his mask. He was infuriated because they told him what the boy was attempting to do, how he tried to glean secrets about Vanitas through some unknown means. The one thing Vanitas hated was people digging for details about him. It was an invasion of his privacy and he hated people digging into his mind.

"You must be wondering why your blades can't quite get a glimpse into our hearts. Yes I know very well about your abilities Uchiha Ikuto. Or would you like me to call you Raven? Me and my associate, we know things. Things that we shouldn't be able to know, and it is the same reason we know these things that you can't look into our hearts."Xemnas walked forward towards Ikuto twiddling his fingers all the while.

"Do you know what your doing? You have every great power in the world after you Uchiha Ikuto. The stunts that you have pulled lately they attract the kind of attention that someone like you can't afford. You are a small fish in a big river who might get swept in by the current or get eaten by an even bigger fish. I'm rambling aren't I?"

"Yea geezer you are rambling. Tell the kid what you want with him, we're both dying to know."

"Uchiha Ikuto what if I told you that you could have a part in a conflict that will come to shape this world? Would you stare at me like I was crazy and shrink away into obscurity. Hiding from Branded and all manner of hunter nin? Or what if I could put you to work for something worthwhile. I could give you a greater purpose. A chance to help save the lives of hundreds of millions maybe billions of people? Would taking up a cause like that interest you or have I come to the wrong boy with cursed eyes?


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"... Don't ever call me Raven. He was only a manifestation of a fools dreams to create a world without sacrifice. That man died long ago the moment when my blade was stained by the blood of Marta Fuyibayashi... Now I follow a path that involves death and sacrifice for the greater good of the future."

Ikuto spitted out these words out of his mouth as he slowly stood form the cold icy floor that laid under the soles of his feet, looking this old man directly into his bright amber color eyes, as he felt that this man meant business, Ikuto couldn't take such and old figure, not because of respect, because he would get totaled. His eyes swayed towards the masked boy next to him, something triggered inside his mind, which made him smirk. 

"Koji Kazama I presume?"

Ikuto eyes blazed with the sharingan, so he wasn't really dead, just shrouded in some other body. 

"You aren't ordinary, Xemnas. I can see form your eyes that your a man to be feared and taken seriously. The only reason that's stopping me from taking my blade and slicing your throat is that you're gonna use that same blade to slice my very existence... I don't know how you managed that the soul of the boy be retained in this world... but such an act is surely something to be admired... or rather feared."

Ikuto looke behind his shoulder to see that Ryoji had left the area, of course he said he wouldn't have any part in his decisions.

"You know what I did, you know my power, you know that I'm being hunted down and that I would just about anything to get what I want. Aren't you afraid in the least that I would take my blade up against you and turn to the other side? I've been taking on the world on my own so far... why would I need the help of a random old man that suddenly descends from the sky? Truth be told, I can't believe you..."

Trying to read their hearts, Ikuto was soon... blocked. How this man managed to take such amazing control over his heart was amazing, his face show all the emotions that he felt, no only this evil smile while a twiddle of his fingers. But yet how can he take control of his heart so easily?

"You managed to take the strongest sensory device and block your heart to an extent that I'm literary booted out of it. How you do this makes me believe that your definitely a man to be feared, and yet you come to me? For what purpose would you need the most wanted Uchiha of this generation? You won't sway me only with the means of telling me that billions of lives can be saved. Cause if you know me as well as you say you do, then..."

Ikuto's sharingan blazed brighter

"You know that I'm able to take billions of lives to reach my goal."

--------------------

*Ryoji Ivery*

"Kyo... You really are him. Hehaha..."

Ikuto placed his hands on his shoulders once again as he stood, looking down on him, the held back his tears of joy and repeated.

"I'm so sorry."

He couldn't help but say it. He felt so guilty to leave this world without telling his family the very reason why his body gave out on him. His hatred that drove him to make the decision to obtain a curse mark drove him to such deep lengths of despair and anguish throughout the year. Even though he did it for what he believes to be selfish reason... to die knowing that people loved him, and to know that the last thing he remembered of his family was their smiles on their faces. Taiyou's lovely smile was always Ryoji;s inspiration and motivation to keep living, and yet, the Curse Mark of Celsius had bested him in the end. Taking the very thing that he treasured the most in the world, but Ryoji was happy! So happy that his curse mark...

Failed...

Because he's felling the warmth of his nephews shoulders in his hands, his hand made their way towards his head and felt his soft silky hair on the palm of his hands.

"You've grown so much. I can feel it. You have an even greater shine that what I ever had. You certainly are the young boy that I've raised since childhood."


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*  Waking To A Lost Soul  *

It was dark again?

And she was just having the perfect dream again; the warmth of someone was keeping all the bad dreams away. She couldn?t see him; she just knew he was there. Like an angel, Kei smiled at her own little joke before realizing how incomplete she felt. Like someone had taken something special from her and replace them with blanks.

So many questions ended up in her head, questioning themselves over and over again?

?I see you woke up?? a voice said causing Kei to straighten in the darkness that she almost wanted to call her soul. A man with medium length white hair and deep red eyes was staring at her as his arms were crossed and he was floating in this black void with her.

?Durga...? Kei said as she remembered him well, she met him once while she was fighting a girl

Durga looked at her, ?Glad you didn?t forget me, it would be an utter annoyance for me to try to retrieve those memories back.? He said, ?But in a way, I am glad that some things went missing if you know what I mean??

Kei shook her head and Durga sighed, ?Of course you wouldn?t know what I mean.?

Kei looked down as she floated in the darkness, ?I feel like something extremely important is missing?Like I was suppose to remember something very important?But I can?t think of what, there are so many blanks that I can?t fill.?

Durga looked at her and she looked back at him, there was no smart comments going back in fourth so that meant she could continue.

?I feel like I lost something important?So very important.? Kei said as she looked up at the dark void

Durga didn?t say anything and just nodded his head, ?So what are you going to do?? he asked as he floated above her

Kei thought for a minute, ?I don?t know?There are so many questions and yet I feel like I waste so much time.?

Kei didn?t understand why she wanted to cry, she didn?t know why she felt empty inside. She didn?t know anything, but one thing she knew was that someone had taken something very special from her. Any time she closed her eyes and tried to think of the things she has forgotten she only was greeted with a headache. 

?There is no time for you to be dreading this fact Kei Aosuki.? Durga said, ?I can only help you as a weapon to regain what you lost but even then I am at a lost myself for where or when to begin?So lets move forward to the best of our abilities?

Kei looked up at the dark void as the light shone in yet Kei still felt empty?

?What do you do when you lost your soul?? Kei asked as the light began to engulf the dark room

Durga looked at her for a minute, ?You never loss it?Just remember that??
----
Kei woke up to a cold feeling on her forehead and the bright moon in the window. Durga was right on her shelf right next to her; she reached over and pat it. As she looked outside of the window to see that the night moon was still beautiful in her eyes?Kei didn?t do anything for a minute and just grabbed her legs as she looked outside the window until the wind blew?

?Noctis??? The feeling made her say

* Kyo Aosuki *

?You are my uncle??

Kyo laughed a bit at how emotional Ryoji was getting, but he couldn?t fight it as he looked up to the man eye. The man that took replace of his father years ago, it made Kyo extremely happy to see him. But the bell in his head kept telling him that Ryoji was long gone and that this was just a ghost of some kind. Yet that didn?t stop him from smiling and laughing like an idiot.

?Why are you sorry?? Kyo asked, ?Becaue you didn?t tell us??

Kyo shook his head, ?You did so much for us Ryoji?You always been there for me and Kei, and even mom! I wish you just told us sooner idiot so we could have spent every day laughing instead of trying to kill each other.? Kyo laughed but then he slowly came back to reality?

?So much happened when you left?? Kyo said, ?Everything is changing and I don?t know what to do anymore, maybe if you didn?t leave us?Maybe things would have been different.?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"Shit Shit Shit, is my father alright?!" He was running through the forest under the night sky. "That woman did mention not to say anything to my father.... but I have to find out who she is, and my father is the only person who would know.... " Noctis soon arrived at the gates of Konoha and ran as fast as he could ignoring everything around him. "My life could be at stake, but what can I do?" 

He soon arrived at the residence and everything seemed normal. The lights were glowing, the dogs are barking, Nothing seemed unusual. "She hasn't come here..." Noctis was looking around his surrounding area, he could sense nothing wrong in the midst. All that he knew was that that woman didn't approach him for a friendly conversation. 

Someone's hand grabbed his shoulder out of the shadows. "Shit was it them?!" Noctis got ready to fight but he turned around to see Raiko pissed off. 
"Prince Noct... Do you know what time it is?! Your father has been waiting for you since sundown." Raiko grabbed him by the shoulder and started to drag him towards the residence. "We were just about to go out to find you, since your father was getting worried." 

"Wait my father?! Hes here?!" Noctis was relieved to know his father was safe but the danger wasn't gone yet. "Is he alright? Does he have any wounds?" 

"The king hurt? That would the day." Raiko started laughing. "No, hes fine just mildy worried about your absence, he's very eager to meet you again." 

They both finally reached the main manor, and Suiko was standing gaurd right outside. He looked at us and was relieved to see the Prince here, "My Prince, your father was been waiting for a while, I started to make up excuses because of your extended absence. Quickly go inside and greet your father."

Both of them opened the door for the Prince. The boy ran inside quickly and saw his father fine but it was 2 weeks since he had been gone to see him. He hasn't changed at all, he still has the dark beard on his face, the business suit he always wears and the same expression he has towards the Prince.

"My son... what took you so long to come? Suiko had said you were picking up groceries after you finished your training." The tall figure in front of him named Braule Ranen was speaking.

Noctis couldn't tell what happened back in the forest, or his father's life may be at risk... "Nothing, I just escorted an old lady back to Fuzenkagure when I was arriving back to Konoha." Noctis hated lying to his father, but if it means his safety he had to do whatever it took to keep that.

Braule smiled at him, "I understand, you really do want to help this clan don't you? You will make a perfect leader." Braule started to rub the boy's hair.

Noctis felt heartwarmed standing right in front of his father who had been gone for a while.

"Oh I heard the first mission you received was a B-rank mission. That is a great accomplishment indeed for a genin such as yourself." Braule sat down inviting his son to sit with him. 

Noctis approached his father in his caring arms. "I could not have done it without my partners, if they weren't there.. I would have been killed but I gained alot from that mission." Noctis smiled and started to relax. 

"Oh, and Raiko also mentioned your relationship with the daughter of the Fuzen kage?" The King started to smirk.

Noctis blushed and as much as he wanted to deny it like he regularly does to Raiko and Suiko, he haven't the heart to do it to his own father. "Its not what you think, but she has helped me greatly enough to become an acquaintance." Noctis started to poke both of his index fingers together. "You know, I have visited the Fuzen Kage before on one of my meetings a few days ago before coming here. I saw her daughter and she absolutely looks adorable. Someone who looks caring and trustworthy. My best advice would be to not let her go that easily. She could be someone to make you happy one day." The father smiled at his son with words of wisdom.

Noctis couldn't say anything to his father because everything he said was true. Noctis thought about her, Kei Aosuki, someone he vowed to protect... Noctis looked up to his father and nodded his head. 

Noctis was then reminded of the blonde woman who confronted him earlier... "Uhmm Father... Did you happen to come across anyone unusual lately while you were out?" 
Braule Ranen looked at him with confusion, "What do you exactly mean?"

"Did you encounter anyone that makes you feel fear?" Noctis looked up to his father with a serious expression.
His father responded, "No I haven't seen anyone with the description you gave me. Why don't you head to bed my son, its getting a bit late." 

"If my father doesn't know her.... I have to prepare for whats about to come." Noctis thought in his mind as he left his father's arms for bed.


"Raiko... Suiko..." Braule said in a serious tone. Both the royal guards came into the room. "I want you to watch over the Prince with your lives in the next few days, Do not let him out of your sight." The king ordered. Both of the guards nodded and left the room. 

The room was clear and the leader of the Ranen clan was alone. "That bitch wasn't lying then... She dares come near my son?! I'm not going to hold back the next time I meet her..." Braule Ranen thought to himself as he started to make plans for departure.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

"Maybe things would've been better. Even now I feel oh so guilty for dying on you and leaving you to your fates... So young and, yet experiencing the ninja world. How can I make things better Kyo, tell me what you desire?"

Ikuto hand is brought to a fist as he slammed it into the tree before him, turning it into crytal glass as it shattered into the ground. Ryoji felt so guilty.

"It's not your fault that the thing that are happening to are occurring, I've been away for oh so long and now I'm here just being selfish once again. I'm trying to apologize once again... No, I couldn't tell you guys. I couldn't cloud you mind with the though that 'I'll lose my Uncle any day now.' I wanted a reality, in which we had fight and then grow closer with a smile, wherein I can see Shin make fun of your mother and get beaten up then me following it up and getting slammed into the ground. And in the end, we end up laughing like the family that we are..."

Ryoji moved his eyes towards Kyo and continued.

"I regretted a lot of things, Kyo, but the most I regretted in my life wasn't the ordinary fact that I've sinned, of course I regretted that to the extend to use my body as a shield... But the very thing that I regretted to do in this world before I left..."

Ryoji hesitated as he hand clenched once more, he walked to the tree next to him and sat down, as he looked at the reflection that the floor had of his face and he continued.

"I never told you or your sister I cared for you two. I never told Shin that I thought as him as my very own brother. And the most saddening... I never told your mother I loved her.

Ryoji stared at the ground as he continued.

"I always thought I was too corrupted and evil to ever have people to care for me. The very thought made my mind say I'm being given a luxury I don't deserve. And yet I accepted it... But I rejected the only thing that would truly make me happy, to know that your mother could know that I loved her. I always loved Taiyou Minami, ever since she saved me, from myself.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

?What I desire?I desire is for everything to return to the way things were. Where I didn?t have to see Kei cry so much or my failure actually affects someone. I want a day where I can wake up and there is breakfast on the table you and mom are cooking, Shin is playing with Kei. I want those days to return, but I know they never will return??

Kyo looked down on the ground before moving towards his uncle and placing his forehead on his as he clenched his fist.

?Those days are long gone?And they will never return? No matter how much I try.? Kyo said as his eyes water, ?No matter how much I scream at you or punch you or Shin?These hands can never bring back the past and I guess?That how things supposed to be.? Kyo moved back and pat his uncles head, ?You are right?I did enjoy those days??

"I never told you or your sister I cared for you two. I never told Shin that I thought as him as my very own brother.?

Kyo shook his head again, ?You didn?t have to say anything?Just being there was enough for me and her?You told us you loved us for the longest, you were there when our father left us. If that doesn?t show love?Then I don?t know what is..?

?And the most saddening... I never told your mother I loved her.?

*?WHAT!??* Kyo eyes widen as he was taken back by Ryoji words, ?You loved mom too?!?

Kyo then smirked and placed his hands behind his head...

"Shit...You and Shin are utter idiots."
----
* Kei Aosuki *

She had finally gotten up from bed?

Everything was so far normal, nothing seemed different from her home. Nothing at all, Durga called out to her as she left the room so she turned back to retrieve her weapon. Her mother was downstairs cooking what it seemed to be dinner, her red long hair out as she hummed a song from so long ago. Kei remembered it when she was little. Just a simple lullbye?

?Are you feeling any better?? Taiyou asked not looking up from the carrots she was dicing

Kei nodded, ?Yep?100 percent! Full throttle!? Kei laughed, she didn?t know how to act. She just knew this was the way to act around her mother. She didn?t know if she had gotten an in argument with her mother or how far her memory had disappeared. But it seemed that was the perfect way.

?That?s good?You are going out?? Taiyou asked, ?Are you sure you don?t want to stay inside? It?s pretty cold out??

Kei shook her head, ?I need a breather?? she said before waving good bye but not before grabbing a coat and closing the door behind her..

Maybe some fresh air would help her regain some memory?


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

"Shin?"

The cold feeling in his spine turned warm, his eyes widen and soon the strength he had in his body fled him in an instant. The very worse thought had been brought into his mind... Shin had made his move on Taiyou. A sort of sadness was felt in his no longer existent heart, behind this avatar that held the spirit of Ryoji Ivery though it looked and talk like him, it was only an avatar that kept his body amongst this world. Yet, a sort of happiness over shadowed that slightly glim of sadness and his smile returned once more to the delicate face that Ryoji always knew how to put.

"I bet you mother is happy. And so I am happy. Tell Shin congratulations on his gain."

He said laughing between words. Not a laughter as in, he was mocking his, a kind laughter.

And yet, Ryoji stood on his very own two feet. It was about time, he stooped this and told a few thing. Placing his hand on his head he said rather seriously.

"Grow up."

Ryoji looked down at the boy

"Don't look at the past like I did, Move forward and look for a happier future an future wherein you can create a world were all you see are smiles and laughter. Believe me, Kyo following that path that  I took once would only take you to pain and suffering. Follow your own path, that doesn't involve you to cling to the past."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

The tall bearded man entered the Fuzenkagure village along with his royal guards. He was heading towards the main residence of the Kage.

"My Lord, what reason do you have to visit the Kage so soon?" One the guards spoke up out of curiosity. "There is a conflict about to occur soon, and I wish to speak with Lady Taiyou at once." Braule was walking as fast as possible towards his destination as his guards followed.

A blue haired girl was walking towards them, Braule recognized her and stopped in his tracks. She looked as though she lost something important and didn't seem like the girl he had saw before. 

"Miss Aosuki, It's a pleasure to meet you again." Braule approached her as he knelt down and smiled at her. "I met with your mother a few days ago if you don't remember." The royal guards caught up behind him as they saw he was speaking with a young lady.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Xemnas/Vanitas*

"... Don't ever call me Raven. He was only a manifestation of a fools dreams to create a world without sacrifice. That man died long ago the moment when my blade was stained by the blood of Marta Fuyibayashi... Now I follow a path that involves death and sacrifice for the greater good of the future."

Vanitas couldn't help but chuckle at Ikuto's plight. It was similar to his own but their was a fundamental difference, it was this difference that made it impossible for Vanitas to harbor anything more than disdain for Ikuto. He was far too sanctimonius, far too noble, and far too righteous. He spoke like a dreamer even though he tried to sound jaded, like their was some sort of inner child still trying to find that happy ending instead of a proper ending. Almost as if Ikuto could sense the condescending nature of Vanitas' inner thoughts from behind his mask he addressed him.

"Koji Kazama I presume?"

Vanitas didn't say anything at first. Two tiny pools of crimson began to shine from behind the mask, their light permeating through the darkness of it. Their was something about that name that made him angry. The boy's eyes became emblazoned with the most accursed eyes in all the ninja world, the Sharingan.

"That boy slit his throat and threw himself off the side of a mountain. I assure you that the reports of his death were not and have not been exaggerated in the slightest. I am something different than Koji Kazama so you might not want to have that parade for his return from the dead."

Ikuto then moved back onto Xemnas. Honing in on the old man and throwing around threats that everyone in attendance to the conversation knew were quite empty. However the way the boy spoke, he had a certain vigor to his words that almost made them sound as if they could ring true contrary to all the evidence otherwise.

"You managed to take the strongest sensory device and block your heart to an extent that I'm literary booted out of it. How you do this makes me believe that your definitely a man to be feared, and yet you come to me? For what purpose would you need the most wanted Uchiha of this generation? You won't sway me only with the means of telling me that billions of lives can be saved. Cause if you know me as well as you say you do, then..."

"Hohohohoho!!!"Xemnas howled with wild laughter as Ikuto finally seemed like he was finished talking. The old man gave a semi-toothless smile once he finished laughing obnoxiously. Vanitas couldn't help but shake his head. The old kook had a way of coming off evil with the most basic forms of human expression.

"Now listen here you little whippersnapper. I am almost 10 times your age, I've seen many Uchiha and I know quite my share of history. You don't get to live as long as I have by knowing nothing. I could make you do what I ask because as much power as that body of yours houses, as much power as those eyes possess, you can't control it. Not yet atleast if you really had it in you to be a threat and go to the otherside I would have killed you. I am here giving a lost little boy a chance to do something greater than just be another directionless sap. History has a way of repeating itself and from that cliches are born, you are very close to being a cliche Ikuto." Xemnas began to walk around Ikuto in a circle, their was nothing inherently threatening about it as the old man sort of had a hitch in his step.

"Me and my young hooligan friend are protected from your ability to see into a person's heart for two very simple reasons. Well for the boy it is a little bit more complex, but that is neither here nor there. Me and this boy were born on very special days that were darkened by the presence of certain 'stars'. These stars put us in touch with not only this world but all worlds. We can hear little voices in our head and these voices give us knowledge that we could not have otherwise. These voices are why you can't read our hearts, we are under their protection. Their are others like us but their goals are far more nefarious."Vanitas watched closely as Xemnas continued to circle Ikuto, he didn't quite understand what he meant by 'complex'.

"You say you care about the greater good but this has nothing to do with good or evil. Those paradigms are meaningless in the face of the threat upon us all. Your eyes Ikuto they are very valuable and you won't just have people after you for the crimes you have committed but also because of your eyes. The Sharingan is the most cursed form of dojutsu in the ninja world, we need that kind of power if we are to have any chance. You can say no if you like I won't bare any ill will towards you but just know that you'll never find what your looking for if you keep going the way you're going. You don't have any idea what to do, you are listless and directionless with no purpose. You will regret not taking me up on my offer if you refuse. So what say you Uchiha Ikuto? Continue to be the lone little Uchiha boy doing his best to emulate the stupidity of his forefathers, or come work for me and do something that will have significance."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 6, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina was binded by the flowers that bound her, she had a feeling that Vincent himself was trying to teach this to her and follow him through out the mind. You live with out your scenses you can still live with out some power to the mind to warp it yourself. Akina saw the dome in her mind as she already unsheath the kanata and the reverse blade sword as she was bonded. Akina did not needed to move as she does the kenjutsu Black Snake-Tortoise Style. This how she was going to break free from this genjutsu even though she was dead to the world at the moment like a zombie. Atleast all those movies and being in Horrorville had taught her something to use in other situations. She enter the zero point that her speed increased and make a strong and fast block or counter attack.



*Diana*

Diana felt a strong power unfolding. She got really mad at this. 
"There is no piont your trapped girl. Yu can't move physically or mentally. My powers have given the genjutsu really reality allowig it to harm you but still have the genjutu intagibility of the object in this case the petals." she said as the petals began to slice Akina's skin. 
Violet watched not sure weather to end the match or not. She wasn't sure it could bo over just yet but if what Diana said is true and she knew it was herself then this was over. The girl is trapped in that genjutsu. There is no escapng that ability's traps. One of the most powerful and deadly bloodlimits.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

His ears payed close attention to what the old man told him. It seemed for intrigued, but at the same time irritated Ikuto to the point his blades swallowed the what appeared to be the like the reflection of the area and took form in his hand. Soon Xemnas put a stop to his words, after circling him for quite some time. Ikuto said with a straight look in his eyes. A determination that could easily be seen through the eyes of this young Uchiha.

"Aimless is the perfect word for what I'm currently doing. I have no goals, no specific future, no plans and no where to go. Villages are after me, Kages want me dead, rouges want my eyes and now a crusty old man wants to use me. But I could gain something out of this."

Ikuto continued as he rested the sword his shoulders while having a firm grip in his hilt he looked at this man seriously. Continuing his words:

"You want my eyes and want my power, but if so I want something out of you. The Very thing that Sasuke Uchiha once lusted for so vigorously. I want power beyond compare. Yes, like you said. I want to become the very thing my family name is judge to be, traitors and power obsessed maniacs. Not because I want revenge or because I hate the world."

Ikuto Sharingan still blazing in his eyes, the ninja worlds most dangerous curse clearly marked in his eyes. A power of the second son of the Sage of the Six paths. And Madara Uchiha's major legacy written all  behind these crimson eyes that were painted in the pigment of his eyes.   

"Because it needed if I ever want to destroy the Branded an create a future that I deem right. Aid me to obtain the most powerful arsenal of Uchiha, The Eternal Mangekyou and I'll go with you."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was not sliced by the petals at all there was a blue crystal sheild around Akina's body. Vincent knew this match was a draw, Diana could not break through the sheild intill she ran out of chakra, he guessed Akina used her last kenjutsu to form the sheild, he know that the kenjutsu you could not move anyway. Hakro open his eyes knowing he answer did not changed. Vincent jumped between Akina and Diana. "This match is a draw, Diana can't break through Akina's blue crystal sheild intill she faint to the ground with out no charka to spare to fight back Akina's last attack to break out of the genjutsu and end this for good." Vincent looked Diana straight in the eyes with his own cold ones atleast his tattoo was not burning any more. Hakro jumped down next to his wolves as he crossed his arms.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

Kyo looked at his uncle and the face he made when he found out that Shin made his move on his mother. It was a look of defeat and utter sadness, but Kyo couldn?t feel sorry or happy for either of their stupid butts. Shin only got her because the kids pushed him in that direction and he still carried the face of the idiot, maybe his father was actually smart by confessing his feelings.

Instead of waiting 15 plus years when the woman of his dreams have two kids

Oh how idiotic his uncles seemed?

Kyo punched Ryoji in the head, ?You idiot uncle. She probably loved you too, but you was too much of a pussy to admit it. You thought that if you confessed that it would change everything, that she would probably say no and everything will be  weird, effecting us?? Kyo placed his hand on his head

?Tell me I am wrong??Kyo said, ?You never gave it a shot and now you are pissy that Shin made his move on mom??

Kyo did what Ryoji did always did to him when he sulk, rub his head, ?You and him are hopless fools, and I guess it me and Kei?s fault because we pushed him in that direction?We got tired of watching both of you staring like dogs to a bone at our mom?We wanted a family, not two uncles?We wanted a father.?

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei looked at the man that was in front of her, she digged though her memory to try to remember the man in front of her. Before long she bowed and smiled as she was so damn lucky that she did, he was Noctis father. She didn?t talk to him much but only her mother talked though out the whole meeting.

?Its been a long time.? Kei said, ?I am sorry, I am in a rush, my mother is in the back??

?Ah, is that the old man?? her mother called out, ?Long time no see.? She laughed as she came up to him and shook his hand

?Mom I am leaving now?? Kei said

?Wait before you go, you should see Xemnas he had stopped by and saw you earlier last night.? Taiyou said, this made Kei look at her weirdly, ?Koji Kazama grandfather.?

It was that name?When she first woke up in that dugeon and they asked her about Koji Kazama. Who was he? Why was everyone relating him to her?

?Ah!? Kei said, ?I will see him.?

And hopefully she would get some answers, Kei rushed out of the house before smelling that Kyo was near. She took the short cut though the icy forest before hearing him talk.

?You and him are hopless fools, and I guess it me and Kei?s fault because we pushed him in that direction?We got tired of watching both of you staring like dogs to a bone at our mom?We wanted a family, not two uncles?We wanted a father.?

Kei smiled as she made her way over a rock, ?He is right?We wanted more than just two uncles?We are sorry.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Xemnas/Vanitas*

Xemnas was from a bygone era but the more things changed the more they stayed the same. In his lifetime he had seen many youths that were similar to Ikuto and Vanitas in there temperament, youthful idiots who were too pragmatic for their own good. Xemnas could appreciate and even respect people like that but he scoffed at their grandiose self-important stances. The two were valuable commodities no doubt about that but even still they had way too high opinions of themselves, it was why Xemnas chose the name Vanitas for him. They were both power mongers and down the line both boys would be a threat to this world but they both paled in comparison to the beast they were going to have to fight.

"In the past 25 years only one Uchiha has managed to climb to the height you're asking to get to. His name was Seou Ko, if you are going to reach the height you are asking for... you will have to do something very very bad. Is destroying the Branded really worth losing your soul?"

"That's a really dumb question old man. Look at his eyes. You can see it in them that hunger for power. He is prepared to do whatever it takes." Vanitas took this opportunity to interject on behalf of the Uchiha. He was sure that the other boy was committed to his goal and was beyond reproach. He was the kind of guy that was too stubborn to back down once he set his mind on something.

"You gather that just by looking at his eyes? But what I'm going to, no correction what you are going to help him gain is going to done can only be done in a certain manner. However his goals coincide with our own. I want him to possess those cursed eyes the, Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. Their power is one of the keys necessary in making sure that the Beast doesn't get out of it's cage. Furthermore the Branded. You will definitely need the power you're asking for if you want any hope in dismantling them. It would be prudent for them to be taken out as soon as possible." 

"So it appears that you two have an agreement then. He helps us and we help him get these eyes he wants so badly."

"I'm perfectly alright with the conditions, they are more than fair. He's asking for more than he bargained for but him increasing the power of his Sharingan helps us achieve our ends."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

"Kei, as beautiful as I last remembered you..."

Ryoji led a smile out.

"Are you trying to make me feel better or worse...?"

Ryoji said teasingly as he saw that his niece came out of the woods. Ryoji smiled , but didn't make eye contact with the two. Looking at the floor and he said.

"Your mother was already in love with a man when I met her. I couldn't just take that happiness that she had in her heart and tell her "Taiyou I love you'. Simply because of the reason that, she already had love, believe me there were time when I wanted to just yell at the world, I love Taiyou with all of my heart, but believe me kids... How has life been with the decision 'who is better than who? who should I pick and who should I let down? who should I deem to be the greater partner in my life?' This decisions would lead one to happiness and the other in distress and hatred. While in my case your mother was the most important thing in my life, even I have to admit that rejection from her would driven me into a hole deeper than hell. I guess I was just a coward, fighting Shin along the way with hidden scorn behind our eyes."

Ryoji smile turned bitter. Thoughts once again coursed through his head as he continued to talk about this love he felt:

"Did I ever tell you how we first met? In the streets of Konoha. She was a missing-nin from Sunagakure and had come to Konoha for refuge, anbu were after her, and she saved me from being declared missing for being around her. This is the first time that we actually had a conversation, in here I only thought that Taiyou was some weird woman that needed a serious chill pill, she was so serious. And then she gave a small peck in the lips. Heh... She stole my first kiss."

Ryoji place his hands on his pockets, but again nothing was there... this was only some type of spirit clothing. No cigarettes were held inside them, he could really go for a smoke.

"Your mother had a lot of problems, way too many for girl her age. And me suddenly coming out of the blue saying 'train me because I want power' and then leaving her to her fate when she was in need and told me to make her happy. I just left for the goal of ending my mothers life that now, I regret doing as well. I always thought that I'm no good at all. And I still do, even death I admit, I don't deserve your mother. It hurts me, but it's the truth."  

-----------------------

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Ikuto eyes released it dark red color pigment and returned to it normal state. Ikuto looked behind him once more, it seemed Ryoji Ivery was gone, whatever kept away this long was a surprise and so he shook his head and looked at the man before him once more.

"Then we have an agreement. I'll join whatever thing you have planned in exchange of my power. I'm a man of my word, so I'll keep my end of the bargain. I believe you know methods darker than my ancestors to obtain what you want, but that's exactly what I'm waiting for in this partnership. I would shake your hand, but there isn't any need for such trivial things wouldn't you agree?"

Ikuto said again without the slightest show of emotions of his features, his eyes had this bored expression behind their eyes as he said:

"I don't care that you would use me for a goal that you think would help the world, right now all I care is getting rid of the Branded and if you say that you would help me gain such power I'm in no terms to say no. Then should we get going, Xemnas?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"You are an idiot.."

"A big one."

Kei and Kyo looked at each other and then laughed. Kyo looked at her in worry as she had forgot her memory, but it seemed like it didn't effect her, she was still Kei, but something was wrong. Something that made him want to just poke at her, but he ignored the feeling before turning back to his uncle. It seemed Kei wanted to talk to him to. She smiled at her uncle before going over and giving him a huge hug...

"I wanted to say I am sorry..."Kei said,"I am sorry for yelling at you...I was so mad...So so mad at you, but then you left and I couldn't say sorry..."

Kyo thought for a moment before pulling out a cigarette box and smiling,"You are not my uncle unless you have a smoke in your mouth.."

Kei laughed,"Just horrible, you still haven't quit?"she asked as she held on to her uncle,"You really should have, you reeked of smoke like Kyo..."she said staring at her brother causing him to turn around and laugh dryly

But then something Ryoji said caught her attention,"Wait...Shin and you knew each others feelings?"Kei asked before her eyes sparkled hugely while she placed her hands on her cheeks..

"Haaaarrrreeeeemmmmm"

Kyo shook his head,"Shut up Kei!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

“Its been a long time.” Kei said, “I am sorry, I am in a rush, my mother is in the back…”

The man got back up as the little girl left to her own business. "Did I hear Koji Kazama? No that can't be right." Braule was left trying to dig deep into his mind about who this person was. He eventually couldn't grasp his memory and left it at that as he continued on towards the Fuzen Kage.

"That will be all for now, stand guard outside and do not let anyone enter until I am finished speaking with the Kage." He instructed his followers. The Fuzen Kage was standing there surprised of Braule's simultaneous appearance. "Of course my lord." One of the guards spoken and all of them left in a fashionable order.

The Kage shook his hand and greeted him but Braule was eager enough to get straight to the point.
"Lady Taiyou, I wish to have a confidential conversation with you. This is not about our trade agreement the other day but something else that conflicts both of our clans greatly." Braule Ranen stood with a serious expression with his hands tied around his back. "My son was attacked last night by 'her'...." Braule closed his eyes and nodded his head. "Your daughter may be in danger as well... But I can't tell for sure what 'her' intentions might be."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

A cigarette box in this boys pocket? Did Kyo pick up smoking? Ryoji lifted the corner of his mouth, a scolding was in order, but... did is his fault as well. Ryoji place one in his mouth and snapped hi fingers, he fire ability was about as skillful as his ability to control ice and snow. Lighting his cigarette while holding Kei, in his arms, he soon lifted her into the air and into his shoulder.

"Still as light as ever..."

Ryoji said reminiscing about the past. And inhale of his smoke, and soon a slow exhale...

"Of course, keeping it a secret from ourselves wasn't as dangerous as letting you mother know. We've been rivals ever since I Rasengan'd his ass to the wall. Though in the end I let thought him that very ability."

Ryoji continued as he continued to smoke...

"I just can't believe you mother didn't know sooner. She was always clueless, even though I didn't mind at all. It was my punishment. But it's about time I told her, at least before I leave forever. I would very much like that, but then again would that really be okay? Your mother would clobber me into the ground once again"

Ryoji said teasingly as he looked up at Kei.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"You fought Shin? Coolies."Kyo laughed as he imgained his uncle getting his ass kicked from door to door, it made him smile in delight but the simple fact is that Kyo enjoyed Shin company and he also enjoyed Ryoji's. It was nice to have all of them around here and enjoying themselves again.

Kei was now on Ryoji shoulders and using his head to keep her steady as she looked down on them, this was the way she remembered. Her childhood was intact but other than that she still had holes in her head. Like someone made it into swiss cheese before releasing her back to her mother.

She laughed,"Isn't that suppose to be a good thing?"Kei asked,"A girl should be light~"

Kyo rolled his eyes before taking out his own smoke and placing it in his mouth.

He looked at Ryoji,"I learned it from you!"he said before laughing and exiling

Kei thought for a moment,"We should have a family picnic like we use to!"Kei said causing her brother to look up and nod

"Yeah...Before you..."Kyo looked down,"I want to have one last great memory of us together..And maybe you could admit your feelings."

Kei eyes began to sparkle again,"Yeeezzzzz! I mean mom has a little shrine for you ever since you left...She always leave an extra plate for you when she cooks dinner and she always prays for your safety so most thing she is going to be mad about is why in the hell you didn't tell her that you were here!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Vanitas/Xemnas*

"Hohohohoho you two are quite the impatient ones. You have to realize the fact that both of you are a little too weak to hang with the things that go bump in the night." His fingers began to interlock again, they were scrawny, long, and kind of feminine fingers. He brought his finger to his chin almost as if he were thinking.

"You are not ready to take your seat in the dialogues to come. You are both about as strong as a rookie jounin. You've both grown a lot but it's time for you to take a big step forward. I would personally oversee your training Vanitas, but because of the promise you forced me into I can not."

"I don't play well with others anyway. I work better alone."

"I expected you to say something like that but now is not the time to let pride cloud your judgement. Their is a shinobi that can help get you ready for the conflict that is about to transpire. You've even met him. I will take you to him."

"Oh goody..."Vanitas had a sarcastic tone because chances were that the guy that was going to help him, well it wouldn't be the kind of help he'd probably ask for.

"Ikuto you would be better served with another Uchiha but beggars can't be choosers. The whole world is after you. I have a place where we can hide you until I can come up with some better accommodations. I have affairs to attend to in Fuzen. Kei Aosuki will be coming my way soon enough. You both will train under me."

_Kukukukukukuku_

"No funny business Xemnas. You are to do exactly as we agreed when it comes to her. They're telling me that I need to go somewhere right now anyway."

"It's fine. I'll take Ikuto and you go. It's best to listen to them when they tell you to do something, it's usually in your best interest." Xemnas' hand began to glow a deep indigo color as he and Ikuto's feet left the ground, the density of their gravity being lessened by his power.

"I'll come gather you soon to take you to the man I was telling you about." Vanitas didn't even wait he was already gone in a flash, headed off towards parts unknown.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

"My God I left a negative influence on you." Ryoji said as he poked Kyo's forehead when he took his smoke out, his mother was okay with this he was only 14 years old, he couldn't just take a cigarette and stick it to his mouth, so Ryoji took it and threw it to the side.

"Wait until you're older. At least 18 were they wouldn't look at you like a thug."

Ryoji heard the words picnic. And his face was brought to a smile once again, he looked up at Kei and said:

"I'd like that. Been awhile since I've seen your mother. It's good to know she still keeps my memory alive. I'd like that very much. But she should let me go, the very thought of keeping me alive will make her suffer, I'm not saying she should forget me, but I am saying she should look for another way to make herself happy. But it's not like I dislike this thought of her leaving my plate in my designated seat. Hehe... I guess I never left..."

Ryoji laughed as he looked up at Kei.

"And about you? Found that guys that make your heart float? I bet you did, you have the face to attract every single guy in Fuzen, just like your mom had and has even now. And you Kyo? I bet you have a girl that makes you heart melt, someone that makes you feel like you need her."

--------------------

*Ikuto Uchiha*

So it would seem Ko-- Venitas wasn't joining us in this. The words Kei Aosuki soon came out of his words and Ikuto startled, his eyes widen in surprise he repeated.

"Kei Aosuki is in this...?"

Ikuto had a bad taste in his mouth, his feet soon shrouded in what seemed like a dark aura which soon lifted him into the air... He was gliding in a way that Ikuto didn't imagine possible, was this man's power beyond that of the original ninja world. Ikuto suspicion grew, but he decided to keep things to himself.

"Why isn't Vanitas not joining us? It seemed like he'd be a greater part in this. No, don't answer that..."

Ikuto didn't want to know this answer, he wanted to know another... One that haunted him for quite sometime now.

"Why is his soul still in this world? I've meet a total of 2 dead people that've been kept in this dimension. What do you know about this?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro was enjoying the day as the tour of the musem with his sister was okay. "I help you trained your wolves if you want me to, so far it is a great day." "Sounds good to me, if they want to play fetch or something to work on their jumping." "Your the only one to know how to throw six disks at once and they can catch it." Hakro was sick of the whipering that everyone was still going on. They walked back to the forests and back to the out skirts of fuzen. Hakro went to get the metal disks, Hakro's wolves noticed as they waged their tails for they were about to compete in a jumping disk game. Hakro handed Akina the disks to throw at them, "I have a feeling the leader of the pack is going to join in as well." Hakro nods as he turn into a black wolf himself. As a custom to the wolves they smelled each other butt.

Hakro was just saying hi, has he know the wolves rules of being one. Akina had know clue where to throw them but thinking the wolves know and how to win the comptition with their jumps. All the wolves waited for the first disk to be throw in the air or several disk. Akina was thinking just have fun with this and do it anyway she wanted to. She throw three disks into the air as the wolves jump to do fancy tricks. To them this was part of having fun instead of training half the time. Hakro was doing great as she did her own tricks as one of the wolves jumped over her back to catch one of the disks. Domino stood on Akina's back as she flipped one into the air. Hakro wanted Akina part of his wolves or a friendly pack with his wolves half the time when his wanted her around. They kept paying with the disks as Hakro's wolves got bored with it or tired as they layed under the few trees that was there around Hakro's cabin.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

"She doesn't know that he smokes...He washes his clothes before going home."

Kei had whispered in Ryoji ear as Kyo looked at her with glaring eyes and then just rolled his eyes. Everything seemed well and Kei eyes, it seemed actually nice. It wasn't long before she was laughing and enjoying herself. The hole in her soul was still there but she was going to fill it soon. She was going to find out all the things she needed to know, and knowing Kyo he knew something.

It was the simple matter was he going to tell her or not...

"And about you? Found that guys that make your heart float? I bet you did, you have the face to attract every single guy in Fuzen, just like your mom had and has even now. And you Kyo? I bet you have a girl that makes you heart melt, someone that makes you feel like you need her."


Kei blushed as she thought about it, was she in a relationship with anyone? She thought about it long and only could remember one person...Ikuto..She remembered kissing him, she remembered what she made him do. But everything in between that she was a little blank on that. She turned to her brother who seemed to already have a pissed mood on his face..

Kyo shook his head,"All girls make my heart melt...They are angels...All men should choke up blood and die, all except me of course."he smirked but then leaned back on the tree. He wasn't trying to think about her, stupid uncle making him think about that annoying selfish girl.

"...I think I have someone."Kei had said that made Kyo shot up, did she remember Koji already?!,"Ikuto...Ikuto Uchiha...He was my first kiss, but something happened...And um yeah..."

Kyo had a blank expression on his face,"The Uchiha?"Kyo said,"Are you sure?"

Kei nodded her head,"Yep..."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

A red haired boy in black clothing walked down the streets of Konoha. He walked in a casual manner as one hand was held in his pocket. Even so he walked in the middle of the road, refusing to stand to the side as a mere commoner. He wanted to be front and center in a way that would show how he felt he was ranked among them. Along with the ever so constant smirk, this showed just how high he believed himself to be.

Kenju Arulus Teitoku

In his other hand is a note he was given. A note that informed him of his mission outside the village. Apparently he was to be assigned a teammate to help along with the mission. Kenju felt that this of course was unnecessary, he knew he could fully handle this himself. Having someone else along might as well just get in his way. 

Well it wasn't as if Kenju was going to deliberately protect him with all he had. He's hoping more so that this person can handle himself, as he isn't to fond of baby sitting.  Even so, Kenju is delighted that he's able to have a mission. Considering that he's been getting a bit bored while being copped up in this village. 

It isn't long before the boy stands before the gate. Waiting to see just who will be his teammate coming along with the mission. He isn't in a hurry, Lord Mouzushin will grant him all the excitement he needs once this mission gets underway.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

That's impossible... Ikuto had told him about everything that happened in the past even about the Kazama boy... How could she said that Ikuto was her fist kiss, what did the Fuzen did to her head...

"... I see."

Ryoji muttered to himself as he looked up towards Kei once again, holding her waist and placing her in the ground as he patted her head.

"Tell me. Where's you mother? I need to speak with her."

Ryoji needed to know what happened to her... he couldn't keep this secret untold. He wanted to know what happened to her niece to make her forget of such a boy, Ikuto so jealously told about.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was eating his lunch on the royal table with Raiko and Suiko standing behind him. Well made Bentos was what he had been chomping his mouth down into. Noctis looked down due to the fact that his father left early again in the morning, he barely got a chance to talk with him. "Why did he have to leave so soon? I wanted to hear his stories about his adventures outside the village..." The boy sighed.

A servant came running towards the Prince but was stopped by Raiko. "Do you have an appointment scheduled with the Prince?" Raiko started down on the servant with sharp eyes. The servant was frightened but held up a ninja scroll that looked like a message from the Hokage. "The Prince has been requested to go on another mission from the Hokage herself." 

Noctis looked at the servant as Raiko let him through, "Another mission so soon?" He took the ninja scroll and started to read it. "A C-rank mission huh? Whats with the Hokage and high ranked missions lately? Is she out of ninja to take them so she's left with a fresh genin like me to get killed?" The boy muttered.

"That won't be likely, my Prince." Suiko interrupted, "By the orders of your father, he has told us to not let you out of our sight."

"Why did my father say such a thing?" Noctis looked down. "His words will be seen through, so we will be coming along on the mission with you." Suiko spoke with a serious tone.

"Fine then, but please do not get in my way." Noctis got up as he finished eating his bento and was ready to leave. "Thank you, your duty is done." Noctis spoke to the royal servant and he left. 

"So I supposedly have a partner, the destination point is at the Konoha gates." Noctis thought as he put his hand to his chin. Raiko and Suiko were both following right behind him. They both looked ahead and pointed out to the figure at the gates. Noctis looked up ahead and saw a red haired boy in black clothing. "I guess he's my partner." The boy slowly approached the red haired individual.

"Im assuming your my partner for the assigned C rank mission the Hokage has given us? Don't mind the two idiots behind me, I'm forced to be stuck with them." Both Raiko and Suiko were getting angry by hearing this. "Anyways, I'm Noctis, Prince of the Ranen clan but I'd rather prefer you call me Noct."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Vanitas*

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION II*

*BOOM*

The ground beneath his feet was completely obliterated by the force of the jet's ignition. He tore through the landscape with frightening velocity as debris and rubble shot up from the earth, the force being applied down upon them making them shoot around like shrapnel. He was like a heat seeking missile tearing through everything in his wake. The experience and sheer speed of these new Dirty Boots was exhilarating. Vanitas had never experienced such a thrill as being propelled at these dangerous speeds. The whole world seemed to slow down as he zoomed past landmarks and people who didn't even notice his presence, well up until the land around them sunk in and shot up clumps of dirt.

_Kukkukukukukuku_

His destination was Konoha but he had no idea what he was going exactly or why there. It had been a while since he had been around these parts. No he had never been here before that was someone else. He was not that person anymore, that person had cast his life away down an abyss. He was Vanitas now, an empty vain being who had one goal, which was to subvert Outer Heaven and destroy 'the Lord'. 

_Kukukukukuku_

He had finally stopped running but everything was still slow. He could see her in the pale moon light as beautiful as she was that lifetime ago. Her striking purple eyes looking at him.

*DRIP DRIP DRIP*

The two childhood friends stood not that far away from each other as the rain began to fall. It was almost ominous how their reunion had to be underneath the shroud of the rain. Vanitas had no clue what the Voices were playing at but a part of him was glad to see her, Lyra Murasaki.
---

*Xemnas*

Xemnas didn't say anything at first, he thought about how much to tell the Uchiha. The boy didn't come along willingly so he recognized the fine line he had to walk with him. He didn't want to volunteer too much information because the fact is the boy joined the cause simply to further his own ends, the potential evil that resided in him was too much to ignore. On the flip side of this Xemnas recognized that if he volunteered too little information then the boy and him could make no progress towards building a productive relationship. If he was to be the kid's new master it would require a measure of trust between them. 

"You ask a lot of questions for someone who seems so sure of everything. Then again you really don't know a thing Ikuto. Such is youth though. You go through epiphanies and other self-realizations but you do it as often as you change clothes..."Xemnas realized he was fulfilling the stereotype of a bitter old man with his words. He didn't mean to go onto a tangent.

"You're first question has a simple answer. I have agreed to protect Kei Aosuki and pull out her hidden power so that she may protect herself. The girl is very literally a lightning rod for trouble but she is to have a part in the conflict to come. She must be trained properly in order to be of any use in that conflict. The same applies to you. As for your second question..." Xemnas stopped and thought of how to properly explain it to Ikuto.

"When Koji Kazama slit his throat and threw his body of the side of a mountain he died. His heart, his mind, and his body but his soul persisted. His soul transcended this world and went to another, a world much like this one but with some fundamental differences. He crossed the Gate to the other side. The thing is that he was never meant to be in that Other World so he had to pay dearly to come back. I assure you Koji Kazama is dead. The only thing Koji and Vanitas share in common are memories and his face. But we humans are more than all of that.  Vanitas is the very manisfestation of Koji Kazama's Dying Will. I'd venture to say that he does not even possess a true soul..."


----------



## Laix (Jul 6, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra twirled the new weapon she had bought months ago in her hand. It was a beautiful shade of purple, and after months of training she was finally used to it. 

Finally, I won't be outclassed because of my taijutsu! she smiled to herself as she fiddled with the bow, before folding it and putting it on her waist. But before she could even turn around, she heard the footsteps through the thick rain. Shooting around, she saw a masked man looking towards her. Who the fuck was he?

"Who are you?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Vanitas*

"Who are you?"

Vanitas didn't know how to answer that question not when it came to her. She put everything on the line to save his life. Risking being persecuted by her village and putting herself at odds with the guy she came to love. It infuriated him how she could fall for a guy like that, it was funny how even after all he had been through something so mundane could bother him.

"My name... my name is Vanitas."He tried to add some gravel and bass to his voice in order to disguise himself. It dawned on him how cartoonish he sounded trying to mask his voice.

"How are you Lyra? It's been a while."This time he spoke with his normal voice. They had known each other for years and he felt guilty lying to her pretending like he was dead. They had brought him here for a reason and this had to be it.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Noctis was eating his lunch on the royal table with Raiko and Suiko standing behind him. Well made Bentos was what he had been chomping his mouth down into. Noctis looked down due to the fact that his father left early again in the morning, he barely got a chance to talk with him. "Why did he have to leave so soon? I wanted to hear his stories about his adventures outside the village..." The boy sighed.
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

On his waiting, Kenju's eye's caught a glimps of someone. Well, not exactly just one but three people. A single chuckle caught him suddenly followed by, "What?". Said before they finally made it up to him all together. He faced them as the smirk laid permanently on his face. Surely he hadn't expected this from just one person.

"Ah, you must be quite the important person to have lackys following you around. Well an important person here that is. The Great Me has to somewhat respect that kind of thing. They won't be any of my responsibility, if they die they die. The Great Me won't look back. " The boy spoke to Noctis without even looking at the two. From what he said, they must not be important, therefor he feels he dosen't even need to look at them. From this, Kenju guesses that this person should have some skill. Either that or he needed his lackeys to do the fighting for him. Either way didn't really matter to him.

Though Kenju though of himself very highly, he felt having some people follow him around would be pointless. As the power granted to him by Mouzushin would be enough. It would probably even be disrespectful. Though that isn't to say he didn't have fun in manipulating a couple of people. "Kenju Arulus Teitoku, that is the The Great Me has been granted. The Great Me suggest we get to move along. I'd love to have some time out of this village.  " Kenju stated to Noctis before turning his back to them and walking ahead through the gates, expecting him to follow.


----------



## Laix (Jul 6, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"My name ... my name is Vanitas," he finally answered to a bewildered Lyra. Vanitas? Sounded feminine even though she was sure he was a guy judging by his appearance and voice.

"How are you Lyra? It's been a while."

"Vanitas? Doesn't ring a bell," she stated with a firm voice as she looked away from him. "Besides, I'd rather be alone. I've got nothing to say to anyone ..."

The rain was almost an echo of her emotions. She felt alone and depressed yet incredibly angry, and with this creepy stranger showing up it just made it worse. She didn't know him, so he may as well just piss off. All she had now was her thoughts, and they were the best friend she could get.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas smiled from behind his mask. She was just as much of a bitch as ever as she tried to dismiss him. She didn't recognize him but how could she, he was wearing a mask that covered his entire face. It was strange though she was all the way in Konoha and she looked sad... It dawned on him he was suppose to be dead. Her rescue mission had been for naught and Kyo was not the kind of guy that could forgive betrayal.

"I'm sorry I bothered you..."He was about to turn and leave...

_Kukukukukukuku_

They were right it was unfair of him not to give this to her. As much as he wanted to cut ties with the people he left behind he couldn't just leave her like this. 

"You know something Lyra. The second person to ever make me feel guilty in my entire life was you and you've been one of the handful of people who can make me feel guilty about anything. Even now you're doing it. It's unfair that you can have that kind of effect on me... You gave up a lot to save me. You've been there for me since we were kids always looking out for me and trying to be a voice of reason. You are the best friend I've ever had. I know I can trust you with any secret..." His mask began to retract into his suit. Before long his face was revealed to her. It was paler than usual but that was the effect that death had on a person.



"So would you like me to still go away because I can get lost if you want."


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki *
*  Good bye Childhood? * 
---
*Kei Aosuki*










_I am sorry
I'm sorry I was so stubborn
I'm sorry I'm stupid and a crybaby
Forgive me ! 
Please Forgive Me..._​---

?Is something the matter?? Kei asked as she looked at her uncle?

She didn?t understand why her uncle or her brother looked confused did something happen? Did someone already claim her first kiss? She wondered but then she looked at Kyo who seemed to be the main one distress by the turn of events. Kei didn?t say anything as she was put down on the ground, only looking up at her uncle?

?Mom is currently having a meeting, but more than likely she will come here.? Kei said, ?She has been trying to get out of work to come here and see you. She wanted Suicune to keep up the ice so it doesn?t melt.?

?It?ll be all hell unleashed if this placed melted.? Kyo commented as he turned around, he could feel Kei eyes staring at him, ?We be back?I have a feeling mom will come sooner or later.? 

?Yep?? Kei smiled, ?And adults need their alone time.?

She gave off a crooked grin and merrily skipped off while holding on to Kyo arms. Soon they were out of the icy forest and walking as the sun was right beside them. Kyo watched as Kei walked ahead of him, but did she really forget about him? He guessed, the angels weren?t please with her development. Koji was dead yet Kei carried on a forest fire for that boy?

?You are troubled??Kei said as she turned around, ?Something is eating you up, mind sharing??

Kyo just smiled, ?It goes the same for you?What is getting to you so badly??

Kei turned around, her hands behind her back as she looked at him, ?Who is Koji Kazma?? she asked 

Kyo instantly looked down and Kei sighed, ??I am sorry?? he said

Kei smiled before looking down as well, he wasn?t going to tell her. 

?Then I am leaving?? Kei said which caused Kyo to shoot up, ?I am leaving the house?I don?t want to be a little girl anymore?So far?I can only remember me being a brat, a stupid stubborn unlikeable person?I don?t want to be like that anymore?I am going to leave the house and maybe me being on my own will do me some good.?

Kyo smiled but he didn?t say anything?

?Kyo?? Kei called out but he didn?t say anything so she just continued, ?I am sorry?But there is so much I want to find out and I don?t want to be a burden anymore?I want you to see me as a woman not your lil sis.. I want to be so much and I can?t be if I keep doing what I am doing, running to you each time I have a problem. Hoping that you can fix it, while I am destroying and throwing tantrums like a child, I don?t want that anymore.?

Nothing was said between the twins but before long Kyo had looked up at her and hugged her tightly, Kei was shock as she could feel him trembling. And she was the reason why, Kyo grabbed a handful her hair and pushed her into him. 

?I am sorry?? Kyo said, Kei could feel him, ? I am so sorry, I couldn?t be there when you needed me the most. I wasn?t there to stop them! I wasn?t there! I did so many things wrong and I can?t take them back, you cried so many times Kei?I don?t want you to remember those days. I want?I want so much I can?t have??

Kyo for the first time began to cry?

?I am so sorry?I am so sorry for not being the big brother I was suppose to be.? Kyo said, ?Forgive me?I was such a stubborn idiot?I wasn?t thinking?.Kei, I want to be there for you?Please let me be there for you.?

Kyo closed his eyes when he felt Kei hug him, ?Y-you idiot?Don?t make it sound like I am dropping you?? she said she was crying as well, ?I can never do that?I-I just want to get stronger for everyone sake.?

Kyo put some distance in between them as he pushed their heads together?

?I am sorry?? Kyo said  as tears ran down his face, ?For being an idiot towards you??

?I am sorry for being such a cry baby..? Kei pathetically laughed as she cried, ?Damn you I am suppose to be growing up??
_
Good bye Childhood, good bye to days of carefree days, good bye to days where there was nothing to do, good bye to innocence?And mostly importantly?

Good bye to the days we were so happy together, hopefully those days can come back?

Hopefully?_​They both thought as their heads were connected


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Kenju went on ahead, Noctis was wondering, " 'The Great Me'? Is that what he thinks of himself?" Raiko felt a bad feeling from the boy named Kenju but he tried to ignore it since it was a mission of the Prince and he didn't want to step in and ruin it.

With one step, Noctis went past Kenju and ended up lying his back in front of a tree with his arms crossed in front of the other boy. This was possible due Noctis's agility. "You know, abruptly leaving without reviewing the mission specs with comrades can often lead to confusion and failure. Isn't that what we learned from the academy?" 

Raiko and Suiko ran towards the Prince standing beside him remembering Braule's order of not keeping him out of sight at all costs. Noctis took a deep breath and sighed out of disappointment.

"Look you may not like me, but we have to work together to complete this mission, otherwise the Hokage would not have assigned us two for this to begin with." Noctis closed his eyes and bent his head towards the ground. "We are supposed to head towards the Murasaki Forest to escort this letter from the client. It is said that the Forest is filled with highly skilled Rogue ninja whos expertise is in the art of Genjutsu. We need to plan out a strategy to how to at least avoid getting caught in the Genjutsu." Noctis looked at Raiko and Suiko then looked at the boy named Kenju. "So, 'The Great Me', what do you propose?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro turned back to human as he had a disk in his mouth, they did not know what else to do at the moment it was best to go ahead to go up to the moutain side. Hakro and Akina walked away from the cabin with Hakro's wolves to the moutain side as they got a creepy vibe and a bunch of mist. "Vincent and his horror games, could lead us into a down fall." Akina only listen in the cold mist as she heard anything else up here as well. Akina kept walking as Hakro and his wolves kept their sences open as Vincent was still preparing everything. "You two ran of things to do or you were itching to get started. "We were itching to get started we have no other friends so we ended up bored with nobody else to talk to at the moment." "Fine with me, I am working with two lonly people and wolves this time around."

"You will tell us more about yourself and a little more about Re l too. To see where she fits in with this whole training sesion as well." "The past is nothing to me only my soul travels it will never get there. "I think he said we get to know him in other ways instead of his past. We will come back later when you are truly ready for us." "I am ready, I also need for both of your summiongs to come out to train too to make them stronger." Hakro and Akina bite their thumbs to summon their summiong for Hakro a wolf and for Akina a winged horse. They were ready to start their training as it was going to be harsh Hakro nor Akina still did not know Vincent very well and was going to be tough.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> As Kenju went on ahead, Noctis was wondering, " 'The Great Me'? Is that what he thinks of himself?" Raiko felt a bad feeling from the boy named Kenju but he tried to ignore it since it was a mission of the Prince and he didn't want to step in and ruin it.
> 
> ...



Kenju only stopped with some interest in the matter. He would speak on, but not for too long.Seeing Noctis move so fast got him to think he was the type to fight for himself. Seeing that, Kenju came to thinking that those two following him are just in the way. But really, was the 'cool act' really necessary? It was too obvious to ignore .

"Academy? Oh right, most of the genin here did go through the Academy. I'm a different case though. I'll leave it at that." Kenju ended the matter shortly as he looked to the side. "Anyways, The Great Me decided that it would be more easier if we discussed this while we're moving. There's no need to stay here. But if you wish to waste time be my guest." The red-haired genin replied back with a somewhat rude taste. 

"Now, I don't really care what you do. You can die if that will make things easier for me. But if your willing to work together then we can go that route. " Kenju rubbed his chin as he straightened his posture to get deeper in his thinking. His attention strayed over to the lackeys the Noctis ha with him. "We'll put those buffoons with you to some use. We'll start off like this, those two will walk through the forest and gather all the attention they can. That way, the rogue ninjas focus their attention onto them. While their doing that, The Great Me and you will move to the sides and take of the rogues that are hiding themselves. That is what Genjutsu users typically do anyways. " Kenju took a breath as he continued to think.


"Now I'm pretty sure they all just don't roam about the forest like monkeys. They most likely have a hideout or a base inside of the forest where most of them are and where they regroup. The others around the forest are most likely there for patrol and security. Hell, since it's a group of Genjutsu users we might just be landing into traps. Even some of the forest may be a Genjutsu. Now back to the base, if we find it we can either try out best to get away from it or we can have some fun and wreck the entire place. Then again there's the possibility that that too will be a Genjutsu. But things won't be fun if they're that east." Kenju laughed to himself a bit. "This is the part where you contribute."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas wasn't sure how to feel after his reunion with Lyra. It was bittersweet in a way because their was no way he could show himself to anyone else. His mind wandered to Thalia. The way everything was happening, the anger he carried at his own futility up until now. He wanted to save her but he knew he couldn't, not yet not with Seiferoth looming over her. His heart was still torn when it came to Thalia, she was such a big part of his old life and was one of the few people he would actually call an equal. No she was more than that.

He blazed through the country side heading for Sunakagure. It was the direction Xemnas had pointed him in and where the Voices were telling him to go. The last time he was here he met the man that gave him the seal on the back of his neck, that four eyed pink haired freak. A monster amongst monsters, if Vanitas had to liken him to anything it would be like that thing that was trapped behind the gate in the world In Between.
---

*Xemnas*

The old man seemed to be pacing in a circle but he wasn't pacing on the ground he was literally walking on a cloud. He blew very hard into the cloud creating a hole in it and through the hole he could see the one Vanitas affectionally called "rabbit". Her real name was Kei Aosuki and she was to be Xemnas' pupil whether she liked it or not. This girl held such a deep inherent darkness in her, she had the kind of power locked in her body that people only dream about. It was screaming, no that was too tame, it was roaring to come out.

"This girl...she is a valuable commodity and it would seem that my two former disciples have squandered her talents. Because her nature is similar to my own I can see it. Oh Vanitas I will fulfill my promise and not only protect her. I will make this girl into a fearsome shinobi. Her bloodlines are already strong being the daughter of a jinchuuriki as well as the Strongest Woman in the World. She has the raw materials we just need to harness them. Her and the Uchiha both of them are like fine clay waiting to be molded. Still the Uchiha is worrisome. Vanitus from birth was a killer but this one is starting to cut his teeth in the realm of murder. Such a destructive group of hatchlings this new generation has."He continued to watch as she laughed and cried with her brother, Kyo Aosuki. The boy was of good stock as well if not a little too hot headed for his own good. Xemnas was growing tired of waiting but he knew better than to interrupt emotional moments like the one taking place. Before long the two parted ways leaving Kei alone. Xemnas began to descend downward slowly before landing in front of her.

"Why Hello there Kei Aosuki. Fancy meeting you here, do you remember who I am?"He flashed a smile at the girl revealing his old decrepit rotting teeth. He raised his hand up causing a black orb with a purple outline to appear. He looked as creepy as ever.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"I suppose your right.. Let's walk shall we?" Noctis opened his eyes and stood up straight taking his back off the tree. Kenju started formulating his strategy as The Prince was listening to every word of Kenju's plan, but calling his guards buffoons wasn't what he had expected. Noctis was about to say something but then Raiko interrupted.

Raiko corrected his glasses, as he usually does, "Calling us 'buffoons' won't you get anywhere. We are highly skilled ninja ourselves, but I see where you are going with your plan. Me and Suiko can easily make a distraction if it helps the Prince with this mission. Unlike the Prince, we have our Dojutsu available to us anytime, Genjutsu won't be a problem if we can tell it is being used before hand."

Noctis looked at Raiko, "You sure you guys won't get killed? Because I really don't want to see more tears shed..."

Suiko bumped in and put his hand on the Prince's shoulder, "If its to protect the Prince, we will do anything. But we won't die that easily either."

Noctis nodded and continued to listen to Kenju's plan. 

"...This is the part where you contribute." Kenju had said.

"Say if we do find the base, I can be able to stream my electricity to great distances through the ground, and through that I can tell if the chakra in the nature affecting the electricity that there is a genjutsu or not. If there isn't a genjutsu, well I can use my speed to sneak in and hit them where it hurts. There should be a central source of where the genjutsu is emitting, that is if there is genjutsu active, I can be able to find some sort of seal and use my electricity to destroy." Noctis smirked as they were reaching the forest. 

"Kenju, you've seen my speed, now I would like to see your specialty." The Prince looked at Kenju and smiled.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei touched her head as she felt the remaining warmth of her brother kiss on her forehead. She wanted to go home and tell her mother her plans and maybe at the same time look for some good housing as well. She was still young but she wasn?t going to get any where by staying at home. She sighed as she then sniffed the air?

Her eyes narrowed as a man descended from the ground, forgive her if she wasn?t in the mood for other people at the moment. She just made a choice of leaving home and living on her own while saying good bye to the person who had always been there for her.

"Why Hello there Kei Aosuki. Fancy meeting you here, do you remember who I am?"

Kei eye twitched but then she sighed, how many people knew she lost her memory? Hell this had been the longest day of her life?

?Am I supposed to?? Kei asked, ?I am sorry sir?I do not remember you to the fullest. May you please clue me into who you are and how you are related to me??

*Kyo Aosuki *

Times were changing?

Kei just left the house and that meant that he was suppose to too, it was getting tiring and he knew why. The life inside the house was perfect but at the same time there were so many memories that now seemed bitter sweet more than anything. The life they had and the life they had now was almost a huge blow to the Aosuki boy. 

?Heh?? Kyo said as he remembered Ryoji had pulled out his cigarette and tossed it on the ground last time he saw him?

Kyo grabbed his box out of his pocket and took one, he placed it in his mouth and then lit it up with a lighter before leaning back and watching the sun turn gold in the sky. The smoke from the cigarette was flowing into the air as the boy leaned back against the bench and his eyes slowly closed?

Where did everything go wrong?

*Taiyou Aosuki *

?Braule, my old friend?? 

Taiyou sighed, she wasn?t in the mood for bad news but it wouldn?t be her duty as a mother or a Kage to complain.

?I almost wish you would be here on vacation with your son, not here telling me of this news.? Taiyou said as she brushed her hair, ?I see though, do you have any plans for your child? Kei is a young woman and I know Kyo is always there with her. She is under fine protection along with her uncle and me. Yet what about your boy??

?Did she say anything to you?? Taiyou asked


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Xemnas
*
"It would appear that your brain was scrambled a little bit more than intended, during your training. You're mother and I are friends. She has housed my people in her village for over a decade now, I am the Elder of the Mugenshi, Master Xemnas." Xemnas began to hover around Kei, walking on the air but in a circle around her. He was trying to give off a certain macabre vibe but considering who this girls mother was it wouldn't surprise him if nothing shocked her.

"Can you feel it Kei Aosuki? That empty feeling like you forgot something very important, something that may very well be the most important thing in your life. As if you were meant for something but you can't quite put a finger on it. You can feel the void in your heart can you not? That's a dumb question because the way you're looking at me I can tell I've hit the mark."Xemnas stopped walking around her and now stood in front of her twiddling his fingers as he looked her in the eye.

"You're whole life you have been protected. You have never stood on your own two feet Kei Aosuki. You have so much power in your body, a dark vile power that I don't think your brother is even capable of possessing. You are the daughter of the Nibi, a jinchuuriki, and you are the daughter of the last Fennikusu, the World's Strongest Woman. The dark histories of your ancestors have made your body a literal lightning rod of darkness. Young lady you have the making of greatness in you. I do not take many pupils but you have the potential to be my finest."Xemnas continued to stare at the girl, his bright yellow eyes almost seeming to reach into the recesses of her soul.

_Kukukukukukukuku_

"I can help you find him. I can help you find Koji Kazama. All you have to do is agree to be my student. Would you not like to have those questions that are eating away at you answered. To not live like you have forgotten something so paramount to who you are. What do you say Kei Aosuki. Be my pupil?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Her eyes narrowed at the old man that was hovering over her, mocking her, she bet. Kei listened to him as he began to tell her who he was. She knew the Mugen, she knew them because it was slammed into her head when she was a child by mostly everyone. They helped her mother a lot, that is all she knew and the fact this was the same man that came to visit her while she was asleep…

Kei had stepped back when he had gotten in front of her, his eyes were something else and it almost disgusted her…

After he was done explaining why he was there, she just looked at him. Yes many things he said was true, she wanted to know all the things she could about Koji Kazama and how he related to her. She wanted to fill complete again, if she was ever was in the past. But the thing was about all that, she wanted to do it all on her own…

She hated depending on people and this guy in front of her made the smoothest of moves by giving her the opportunity…

“I do like the offer…”Kei said, “But do not talk to me like I am a fool, your eyes might see the emptiness of my soul but it does not see the beating of my chest nor my pride as a Fennikkusu or an Aosuki. I know who I am and I don’t need you to tell me what I already know…”

She did a hair flip before smiling, “But I will take you up on your offer…Since you are giving me such a fair trade..."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> "I suppose your right.. Let's walk shall we?" Noctis opened his eyes and stood up straight taking his back off the tree. Kenju started formulating his strategy as The Prince was listening to every word of Kenju's plan, but calling his guards buffoons wasn't what he had expected. Noctis was about to say something but then Raiko interrupted.
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

As the two walked, Kenju listened to Noctis's words and his guardians. "That's good if you two can hold your own that only makes things better." the boy said said without looking at them. He then moved onto Noctis' idea. "That certainly will be of some benefit if we are in that situation. " Kenju replied as they walked down the dirt road, passing the trees.

When it came up to his own abilities, Kenju smirked. "Fine then," the boy stopped their movement upon saying so. He removed one of his hands from his pocket and held it up even to his chest. There is neither a word nor handseal used for the technique there is simply movement done. Out from the back of Kenju's shoulder springs out something gruesome. 

The figure looks like a mirage of a wing, no it's a claw a birds. The claw is large, red and vicious, equaling with the size of an average man, which it could easily snatch up. The claw seems to be levitating on the side of Kenju. It is the technique only given to him in the Mouzushin Religion. "Demonic Right, this is my main means of attacking. Don't ask for any details on it." Kenju smirked at the sight of it. Just as he curls his fingers of his right hand back and forth, so does the fingers of the other right hand behind him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> * Kei Aosuki *
> 
> Her eyes narrowed at the old man that was hovering over her, mocking her, she bet. Kei listened to him as he began to tell her who he was. She knew the Mugen, she knew them because it was slammed into her head when she was a child by mostly everyone. They helped her mother a lot, that is all she knew and the fact this was the same man that came to visit her while she was asleep…
> 
> ...



*Xemnas*

A smile crept across the face of Xemnas. He could see why Vanitas, Koji Kazama, and Uchiha Ikuto were so taken by the girl. She had an inner ferociousness to her that came out to play when she felt like she was being backed into a corner.

"Such zeal, such fire, you're going to need all of that if we're going to pull that darkness out of you. It won't be pleasant but seeing as how you have gone through the initiation to join those barbaric Angels we shall be fine. You know I never really understood how a village made up of missing ninja could have their own specialized force for hunting down other missing shinobi. The irony of it all is laughable, but I would never say it to your mother's face. Anyway..."Xemnas had a way of rambling about things that had nothing to do with the task at hand. He was an old man so his attention span was not what it use to be in his youth.

"Ah.. yes. Being the daughter of not only a shinobi but a dignitary I trust you know the meaning of the word respect. As your new master I expect you to watch your tongue. I love children but I believe in sparing the rod and spoiling the child. I will roast your rump Young Lady. I'm kidding... I enjoy seeing the fire you youngsters have in your bellies. HOHOHOHO"Xemnas howled with wild bombastic old man laughter.


"You have a rather troublesome fellow disciple so we will be on the move traveling alot. Some time away from your family will do wonders for your own personal growth not just your skills. I think you already said your goodbyes so let's not keep Uchiha Ikuto waiting."

Xemnas raised his hand causing himself and Kei to float into the air. Soon they were above the clouds and in the next moment they were flying through the air towards the Mugenshi Compound to gather Ikuto. It was time to get them ready for the dialogues to come.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

"As of now, I just came to warn you that 'she' is active." Braule looked out the window with his hands tied around his back. "Just make sure your children are safe regardless who they are with. The reason being is that something bad is about to occur in the ninja world in the near future..." 

"While my son isn't safe around Konoha anymore with his inability of our clan's Kekkei Genkai, I've prepared to take him with me on my travels to train him under me. To prepare him for what's to come." Braule looked at his old friend with eyes of concern. "Please, Lady Taiyou, do your best to keep your children under the right protection. If either one of them gets caught, the world is one more step closer to darkness..."

"Yet what about your boy? Did he say anything to you?” Taiyou asked. 

"No, I do not plan on telling him until he is ready to know about the true danger of this world and the huge conflict he is involved in."
Braule went up to her and took out a ninja scroll. "This is all the information I have found out about 'them' on my travels. Keep it in good care." Braule handed over the scroll to the Fuzen Kage. "Now then, I must quickly get back to Konoha and to prepare for my departure." Braule set his leave and was about to walk out of the door. "One more thing My Lady..... Do not mention this conversation to anyone, the dark secrets between our clans must be kept to ourselves... Take care..." Braule left with his last say as his guards started to follow him.


-----------------------
*Noctis Ranen*


Noctis was amazed by the unusual technique Kenju had just shown him. But what made Noctis curious is the fact he didn't expand on his technique. "Interesting..." Noctis said with no expression on his face.

As they were walking Noctis noticed a sign with a skull on it saying "Keep Away! Death Lies ahead!" Before they knew it, they had arrived at the Murasaki Forest. Noctis looked on ahead and saw the dark aura coming out of the forest with a feeling of fright and fear. "Well then, this is it..." Noctis had pointed towards the death ridden forest. 

"So, shall we?" Noctis looked at Kenju and smiled fakely. The Prince was waiting for a similar friendly gesture but knowing Kenju so far, he cannot be read. 

Raiko and Suiko were both looking ahead and were thinking if the Prince would be able to survive through this especially with the untrustworthy boy right beside him. They had gotten the idea that if the Prince trusts him, why shouldn't they?


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He waited in this office that Xemnas had placed him in. This compound of his was rather larger than what Ikuto expected of the man, but nevertheless he already knew what the old man was after. Another pupil for his other wise strange goal, Ikuto obediently listen to the old man as he waited withing the office of Xemnas, out the window could be seen the star-filled sky, and the white clear moon. Obviously Ikuto was lost within his train of thought of the current situation. The stars gave Ikuto a rather strange idea for a jutsu, '...what would happen if humanity could conjure the power to control the starts themselves?' How ever the very thought made Ikuto give in to a burst of laughter. No matter how strong a human being could get there is no way to be able to free summon the power of starts.

"Humanity has always tried to shine like one though."

Ikuto turned his back form the window an soon as he did swoosh like sound had made their way to his ears. It seemed that the two had finally arrived Ikuto eyes swayed slightly to the back as the wind of the outside blew strongly enough to make his hair sway a bit, the eyes of one of the people in front of his brought Ikuto mouth to a smirk as he pointed out the name of this person:

"It's been quite some time Kei Aosuki. Last time we met I was on the way to prison, guess fate brought us to the same end."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

After their first training session, Vincent lead them into a cave, he noticed the witch doctor he wanted their kept her word to show up. Hakro and Akina was scratch up by Vincent's attacks they were harsh and he never hold back. Hakro and Akina noticed the witch doctor, "What type of cult you brought us into now?" "This the start of your training Hakro and Akina. You two will train under Itsuki and Alis to show some stuff out of their own busy lives in Suna Horrorville." "I know that voice, you did not have to come all this way to tell us, Vincent could could tell us anything." "I came to give Vincent this if he ran in to trouble with other survivers of Kiri." The witch doctor pulled out her black robe in her old witchy voice. She handed Vincent a scroll. "Thanks witch doctor, you need to get going I make sure Akina and Hakro gets back to Suna in a year or a year and a half."

The witch doctor nods and disappear into the darkness of the cave as Hakro saw the death symbol on the back of the robe. "She cared about her, never know that if she came all this way for nothing." "She loves you with you in her heart, let's get started if nobody else knows we areup here." "The witch doctor came to see you two maybe for the last time, she is going to die." "She is going to set Ichibi free then the clock starts ticking till I catch up to him when that day comes. I probly know where Ichibi would go before anyone gets there hands to seal him." "Do it before anyone gets to him or we both do, I bet Vincent know someone who knows how to seal jutsu." "For now this your own get comfortable before the next training session with me. Vincent left to be alone as Hakro and Akina and Hakro wolves got some rest.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Ikuto!!!"

Kei at the right moment had jumped on the boy, but it was more like a tackle than anything else. If anything, her memories of Ikuto was more intact, with some missing pieces but other than that she was glad to meet someone else that her memory had served her well on that wasn't her mother, brother, or any one else she spent constant day in and day out.

Other than that, her memory of everyone else was slightly blurried..

But that didn't matter, she nuzzled deeply into Ikuto neck as she giggled like a school girl. Last time she heard about him was that he was already left jail, but even though she was an angel and it was her job to track them down...She would let Ikuto slide...

"You are safe..."she said looking up at him with a bright smile,"Fate must have something planned for us if we keep running into each other like this."she laughed still holding on...

----

*Taiyou Aosuki*

"I will do just that..."

Taiyou watched as the man left and as he did she sighed. So many things have been happening that she couldn't even juggle them all like she used to, Taiyou went back into the living room and saw the little deidcated shrine she had for him. She smiled, she missed him so much...

She then thought about the forest and began to move out, it was about time that it had it's daily upkeep of ice, Taiyou proceeded to leave the house and then head out to the forest. Once there she took a deep breath and smiled, it been a long time that she has been here and it still looked beautiful...

"...Beautiful as ever..." she said as she closed her eyes


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> 
> Noctis was amazed by the unusual technique Kenju had just shown him. But what made Noctis curious is the fact he didn't expand on his technique. "Interesting..." Noctis said with no expression on his face.
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Having noticed the sign that warns of dead, Kenju couldn't help but chuckle a bit. "That certainly will lie ahead," The boy commented on the matter before leaving it. Foreshadowing the events that are to take place inside the forest. He looked across at the forest that gave a filling of a bit of death. .

He let the two lackeys of Noctis take the lead as he instructed. Hopefully they would get it right and not completely blow it. Well they did say they were skilled so things should work out. "Remember to make sure your not too obvious. Well if you do fuck up, The Great Me won't come to save you. " the boy stated as he got further and further behind them. "Noctis, you take the left and I'll take the right side, try to keep silent," Kenju spoke as he leap on a nearby tree to the right side, following behind the two from a distance.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

"I'm glad you think so still. It about as pretty as your face Taiyou." sad teasingly

Ryoji had been standing amongst the trees, His spiritual body shined in glow of the moon. Taiyou's blazing red hair swayed to the calm rhythm of with breeze that blew in this cold forest. Her face brought Ryoji's to a smile. He was once again able to see the face of the very woman he loved for so many year and so he led on a rather calm voice and gentle voice.

"It's been quite sometime, Taiyou Minami. How have you been?"

Ryoji said as his steps grew louder, getting closer to Taiyou. Soon stopping a few inches away from her as his smile was clearly visible from his facial features, he held back his joy, though on the inside he wanted to tackle her to the ground in happiness like a child.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Xemnas
*
Xemnas watched silently as he let the friends have their little reunion. The reality was that they were going to be training partners for the foreseeable future. Familiarity had a way of breeding contempt and it wasn't going to be sunshine and rainbows. They had a hard curriculum ahead of them courtesy of Master Xemnas. 

"You are safe..."she said looking up at him with a bright smile,"Fate must have something planned for us if we keep running into each other like this."she laughed still holding on...

"Truer words have never been spoken Kei Aosuki. Fate has a funny way of binding people together no matter how hard they would like to fight it... Take Uchiha Ikuto for instance, he comes from a lineage bathed in darkness and I'm going to teach him how to harness that darkness. Those eyes they burn with a strong fire but I will make those eyes blaze with the power of darkness. " Xemnas paused as he looked at Ikuto. He had never trained an Uchiha before but by virtue of his genetic gifts he was a genius who would be a quick study.

"Kei Aosuki you are the daughter of demon and a woman who some would venture to call the devil herself. I know your uncle affectionately refers to her as such, but the fact remains that you were blessed with monstrous potential. A bestial ferocity that you have never taken advantage of. The power to wield true darkness like me."He stopped again as he finished addressing her.

"Contrary to popular belief darkness is not evil. It is one of the necessary paradigms needed to bring balance to the world. However the power of darkness is so mighty it can corrupt and there in lies the rub. To get a little you have to give a little. Our training will pull this mighty power out of you and I'll do everything I can to help you control it. It will not be easy. You will probably come to hate me, but at the end of it all... He stopped speaking taking a dramatic pause as he began to float into the air.

"Well who doesn't want to learn how to fly? HOHOHOHOHOHO!!!!" The old man cackled with wild laughter once again laughing at his own "joke".

"So what do you kids think. Don't hold anything back. I want to know exactly how you feel about the prospect of using darkness to gain great power. The door or in your case Ikuto, the window is right there. You can leave now if you wish."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Raiko and Suiko went in front, "Don't worry about us, My Prince. You and the other should be fine while we keep them distracted. Go when you hear the signal" Raiko stated. Both of them entered the forest as planned. 

Noctis looked at Kenju, "Just 'Noct' would be fine." Noctis started to head to the left side of the forest and started to follow behind his guards as was Kenju. 

Both Raiko and Suiko activated their Surigan and started to search if any upcoming attacks will occur. Noctis was looking at them with jealousy since he was lacking the Dojutsu but he shook it off and focused on the plan. 

Then Raiko and Suiko started to go into a unusual formation, they used this to avoid the upcoming attack they had predicted as so, there was a huge explosion. Noctis covered his face but both the guards planned this earlier and survived.

Noctis could sense there were several enemies in the area but both the guards were keeping them distracted as planned. "They haven't noticed us yet" Noctis thought refering to the enemies. "We have the chance... Thanks Raiko... Suiko.. Just don't die on me."  Noctis used his instincts to determine where several of the enemies were... "There" Noctis noticed a few.

Noctis formed hand signs then...

"Lightning Release: Raiden Tyreign!"

Streams of electricity went through the branches heading for the spotted enemies and as the streams came in contact the electricity stream burst up from underneath them, spiraling around them and shredding them to piece. "Now I leave the others up to you Kenju..." As Noctis starts to find more distracted Rogues.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
A world of black and darkness, a world full of confusion. Through some time this darkness begins to flicker from the sign of the light. Over time it begins to flicker more and more, yet still on the state of confusion. What can be seen through the open and close flicker is a ceiling. A white ceiling that is full of decorations and such that seem so expensive that a person would have to give up three houses just to get this type of ceiling.

It's blurry but that is what can be made out of it. Eventually things begin to become more clearer and so does the understanding. Though the progress is slow, and there are slight spikes of pain striking from different locations. Yet the pain isn't so much as to be too bothered by it. The common understanding has finally sunken in, this is Setsuko Shirou, a Saint. 

Slowley and carefully, his head moves to the side to see just where he is. From what he can make out this is a medical room. From the designs, this must be a medical room inside of the castle. He beings to relax under the pillow that is probably over-priced for just a pillow. His mind is still foggy, most likely from what ever just happened. 

What could hav- Wait!

The small snow-haired girl and the man that could hardly bed called one, Barius. He engaged in battle against. And the end result.....was this. The thought of being beaten in such a a way unsettles him. The casually calm and silent Shirou, feels a flame raging through him.

"....Dammit....."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Ikut felt the warm embrace of Kei arm... he smiled, to be cut of by Xemnas. Was he teasing him, Ikuto closed his right eye leaving his left blue eye exposed as the tomoes revealed themselves within his eye. His pigment however, did not change a smirk had been clearly marked on Ikuto's mouth as he looked down at Kei, who was still embracing him. Ikuto lifted her chin slightly and took a deep look into her eyes. Seemed she also was determined to make thing better for herself, her smile was all he needed to confirm what he was about to say.

"Don't play with me old man. I already said I would take this challenge. I don't care what happens to me, I'll keep this girl here safe. "

Ikuto said still his eyes still staring at Kei. Soon his eyes dimmed slightly as he moved towards Xemnas with a serious expression marked in his facial expression.

"That very darkness is what I want for the future. I'll release my Mangekyou Sharinagan and create the very world I deem right, no matter how much deep in darkness my soul might giving to, I'll never stop fighting for that future that I want to accomplish. I'll rip the heart of anyone that get's in my way. Especially Branded."

Ikuto eyed blazed with passion his sharingan clearly visible by the glow of the moon. They shined menacingly at Xemnas, though not exactly did his determination was shown, more like a darkness, a being of evil, a demon that was about to be unleashed on the very thing Ikuto wanted to destroy.

"Bring anything on old man, I'll tank it with all my strength."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

"So they were of some use," Kenju said to himself as he look through the leaves and branches. From what he could see, the two had successfully distracted the enemy. Now it was time for their move to be made. Just as Noctis used his technique, The Demonic Right Appeared behind him. The large claw shoot forth with great speed. 

The claw followed the movements of Kenju's right hand, swiping away foes with great power. Knocking them so far that it was a fall to the dead. Some heads were crushed by the two fingers of the claw squeezing their heads like a grape. Several others are smashed brutally into the trees, smashing them, The last few are then crushe inside of the hand as it was made into a fist.

The lethal aftermath covering the claw with blood. Kenju smirked at the results of the Demonic Right. "Lets get to moving, I'm far from done yet," he laughed a bit under his breath. He was finally able to freely have some fun with the weapon of Mouzushin.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"You know the reason I am here...To find out about my past."

She looked down as she thought about it, the past. If there was a reason why it was forgotten, then why she was fighting so hard to get it back. Why did it seem like if she didn't get it back she was so incomplete. Kei looked up at Ikuto and held his arm tightly, she just wanted to feel like there was someone else and she wasn't so alone.

Kei yawned,"So when do we begin?"Kei asked as she took her hair out of her twin tails and finally let it down...

"Sitting around and talking isn't going to make me stronger nor is it going to help me remember."Kei said as she looked at Xemnas

---
*Taiyou Aosuki*

"...Ryoji..."

Taiyou looked at the man that was smiling at her, it couldn't be him. It just couldn't. Taiyou walked up and touched his face, then his chest before looking back up and seeing that stupid grin he gets when he trying to be cool. It was him, it was her Ryoji...Taiyou eyes watered up before hugging the man in front of her so tightly...

"Ryoji..."she cried as she held him tightly,"Oh God...I missed you so much..."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 6, 2011)

*[Nazo]*

He brushed himself off and looked at Tenshi, saying:

"You know, I won't stick my neck out like that for you again. You can't be so reckless. Sure you're strong, but you need to remember your limitations."

Tenshi sighed, resting back on her wrapped injured body. She looked at her hand as she softly said:

"I was close---so close to getting to the center of things. If I hadn't held back, if I hadn't let emotions get in my way, this could have all been over. Most of our troops didn't even make it out, I was the only one left. If only---"

Nazo snapped at her.

"That's enough pondering! It's only human for things like that to happen, don't let something so trivial get you down!"

Tenshi rested her arm down and then sat up, but they were silent for a few moments. It soon became awkward, and Nazo continued with:

"Oh yeah, I met your daughter a while ago, Thalia."

Tenshi's face became shocked, knowing that Thalia had left quite a while ago. She had no idea what Thalia had been up to, but it was at least good to know that she was all right. Tenshi looked at Nazo, but he just continued:

"It was when I was trying to trace you down, I ran into Thalia and a friend of hers. I doubt you've heard of him, but his name's Koji. Well not anymore, but that doesn't matter. They tried fighting me---I'll say, they were interesting for a few seconds, although I easily dispatched them." 

"What did you do to he---!"

"Don't worry I didn't kill them. In fact I rewarded them. I did so reluctantly though, as I don't like the stress she's put you through. I still don't understand why you went through all of that, all that pain and suffering, for those two children of yours, but none the less---"

However before he continued Nazo seemed shocked. He stood up and started out of the room, but before he left he looked at Tenshi and said:

"Hold on."

He charged out and then jumped off the ledge of his palace, falling through the sky. Like lightning he appeared right in front of Vanitas and stopped him in his place.

"What's your exact intention currently, Vanitas? What are you seeking?"

He stood, towering over Vanitas, waiting for a reply.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Xemnas*

Xemnas smiled and beamed with a slight measure of pride as his new students passed his first test with flying colors. It may have seemed like nothing to them but the fact was that darkness was probably the most dangerous chakra nature in the world. Other chakra natures would maim and even kill their practitioners but darkness could do something far worse. It could twist a person's soul and mangle it completely, not even the God of Death would reap the souls of those corrupted by darkness. These two at the tender age of fourteen were resigned to doing that kind of potential damage to themselves. They were going to have to if they were to fight in the true conflict. 

"Sitting around and talking isn't going to make me stronger nor is it going to help me remember."Kei said as she looked at Xemnas

"HOHOHOHOHO!!!! You really are a feisty one. That's good you're going to need that kind of energy for our training. I guess it's time we departed from Fuzen then." Xemnas snapped his fingers as an a darkness shot up from the floor wrapping around Kei, Ikuto, and himself in it's circular confines. It was effectively a bubble. The old man smiled showing off his old decrepit rotting teeth to his new students.

"Keep your arms and legs inside the bubble at all times. And try not to puke until we get out."He snapped his fingers again.

*BOOM*

The air refracted and compressed around the bubble, a sonic boom. It destroyed the whole room, the bubble sprang forward like a bullet heading out the window. Before long they were in the sky flying at speeds way beyond any ninja could move with his body, this was the power of Darkness, hypersonic flight.

*COMET!!!*

The bubble moved through the sky streaking by like a shooting star for parts unknown. The only thing known was that the quest for power the two youths were about to embark on would be long and arduous. They were about to inherit the power of darkness.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As soon as the remaining enemies were defeated by Kenju, Noctis saw the blood covered mysterious claw that he used on the enemies. Kenju then told us to move with his blood lusted eyes. Noctis was then started to realize there was something unusual about this boy more than other person he met...

Raiko used his Surigan to predict his surroundings, "I don't think we have alerted the other ninja in the forest. I don't see anyone about to attack us. But it would be wise for us to move quickly."

Noctis nodded and went forward. "We better finish off the source of these Ninja, otherwise we would have to go through this again once we come back, and I don't want to risk ourselves...." He looked at Kenju, but boy with the claw was too busy enjoying this situation...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Seiferoth Almiesy*

The white-haired Mugenshi knight sat outside of Thalia's room in a meditative stance. His Masamune laid across his lap as he stood there trying to scour the void. It made no sense that someone could walk into a house like Thalia's undetected. The house was like a fortified fortress, it had all kinds of protection seals and furthermore he was there. It made no sense for someone to come and defile the body of a 14 year old missing shinobi. It disturbed him to the point where he didn't even report it to Peacecraft. They had intended to pull Koji out of the void themselves but his body was gone and so was his chakra. It couldn't be found at all throughout the Void. Seiferoth was going to have to find a way to cover his ass properly. Furthermore Thalia's body was reacting to the seal a little too well. She was not a Mugenshi, nor was she human, she was divine and it seemed like the seal was kicked into overdrive. 

_Kukukukukuku_

They brought him out of the void and broke his focus. These Voices in their heads could be troublesome but they rose a good point. Thalia Warholic was instrumental in their plans as the Prophet.

_"It would appear that I am to only one that can help her gain a hold of her power. The Lord blessed me with the fire of the earth itself, the Lava Release, it's fire is the only thing that can quell the power of the Prophet's ice release. It is the only thing that can bring her under control. You are correct, Fallen...."_Seiferoth finished with his thoughts and picked his blade off his lap. Getting up he sheathed it in the scabbard at his side turning to the door of Thalia's room. It was time to start training, their enemies would move soon and she needed to be ready.

"It's time to get going Lady Thalia. We have matters of great importance to attend to. Their is much to be done."Seiferoth didn't wait for a reply he forced the door open. While he had respect for her due to her position he still had a very crude manner of dealing with Thalia. The fact that she cared so much about Koji made Seiferoth's blood boil with a tint of jealousy. It was he who should have been chosen as her sword and shield, not that Viper.

"Time is of the essence milady. We must make haste if you are to gain a measure of control over your new abilities. I will be your personal trainer.
---

*Vanitas*

Vanitas had a strong feeling he would see this man again. Vanitas was not a short kid but the man with glasses and pink haired still towered over him. The man before his eyes was one of the strongest he had ever seen in action, he was a monster that all the other monsters would be afraid of.

"What's your exact intention currently, Vanitas? What are you seeking?"

Vanitas didn't know what to say at first. He would be lying if he said he didn't want to find this man here, when he was told to come to Sunakagure this was exactly the man he had hoped to see. 

"I'm not surprised you got the memo about not calling me by that other name... You seem like the kind of guy that isn't surprised about anything. The kind of guy that their are no secrets from. So you know exactly what my intentions are and you know exactly what I'm seeking."Vanitas' helmet retracted into his suit revealing his face. His skin was pale white like that of a dead person, but the fact was that it really was not so long ago that he was in fact dead. His eyes began to glow a crimson red color.

"I want... I want.... When I came back to this world I saw something in the World in Between. I saw something locked away behind a gate, something I don't think most people are meant to see. It's presence was massive unlike anything I ever felt. I want to make sure that thing never gets out of it's cage. I want you to train me so I can become strong enough to save Thalia. So I can get rid of that thing for good."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> As soon as the remaining enemies were defeated by Kenju, Noctis saw the blood covered mysterious claw that he used on the enemies. Kenju then told us to move with his blood lusted eyes. Noctis was then started to realize there was something unusual about this boy more than other person he met...
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

"A good idea," Kenju repled back to Noctis as he leaped to the next branch. He wanted to test out the power of his Demonic Right even further. Even so, he couldn't help but ignore the special eyes that the two guards possessed. They were of course Kekkei Genkais but he wasn't completely sure. Nowadays, almost any jutsu is possible in this generation.

"The Great Me assume those eyes come from your clan? Strange, I didn't see you use it," Kenju spoke to Noctis as he leaped along behind him. As they moved, Kenju caught a glimpse of some movement. Immediately, his red claw moved past the trees and towards the movement he saw. It was one of the rogues, instead of crushing the man, Kenju simply grabbed in like a bird snatches up its food.

He brings the man up to him as he keeps him locked inside the claw. "Answer me, where's your hideout?" Kenju aggressively asked him. "Ahhh!!! I- It's SouthWest of here!!" he spoke out through his pain. "Good, your job is finished," Kenju finished off with crushing the body inside of the large hand, spraying blood around the area. "You heard him, lets move" Kenju moved south west as the man said. Delighted.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 6, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She heard Seiferoth, but she didn't move, she didn't want to go. She was devastated by Koji's bodies sudden disappearance that she didn't know what to do. However before she could continue thinking Seiferoth barged into the room. She turned around and looked at Seiferoth with sad eyes, although she quickly fixed her look, she knew that was no way how to look at someone like that. 

"Okay---okay, fine, I'll agree to this, but I won't rest until I figure out what happened to Koji."

She remembered, it had seemed like his body had gone on fire, and from what she remembered, Seiferoth created some pretty hot techniques. It couldn't have been him, could it have? She wiped her eyes and walked towards Seiferoth, as her arms continued to radiate ice as if it were a flames. She stopped beforehand saying:

"Also at some point or another, I'll have to get gloves of some sort. As it stands right now I can't touch anything, besides myself, without freezing it. Also I'll need to leave Hotaru a note telling him not to worry about where I go, I'll be back."

She then looked away from Seiferoth as she passed him and started to head out of the door:

"I'll be outside in thirty minutes, meet me out there and then you can start training me."

She then walked out the door, and went on to go complete her other duties that she needed to take care of before going out to go train with Seiferoth for who knows how long.

*[Nazo]*

He smiled, he was correct, he knew what he wanted, that's the reason why he showed himself to Vanitas again. However, he just wanted to be sure. Although he wasn't shocked to see that he looked like a dead man underneath the mask, he was surprised about what he had encountered in the World In Between. He had only been there once, so that was it.

"I see---so you encountered it as well. That's rather shocking that he'd even waste his time on you, but also as much of a shock to see that you got out. However it does seem you won't stop for nothing, so I wouldn't say it's to much of a shock that you got out."

He walked around him as he continued with:

"Protect Thalia? Well definitely you'll need to be stronger, but is that all? What if it isn't enough, what if that thing still gets let out, what will you do then?"

He adjusted his glasses then continued.

"Not that you should you know what to do now, you're still young, however I'll accept your offer, I'll train you."

He closed his eyes and then thought:

_'It's strange, I said I'd stop doing offers for you but I continue to do so. But this---well the last time I had a apprentice it was fun, I'll see how this plays out.'_

He snapped his fingers and suddenly they were enveloped in light, and teleported to his palace in the sky. On the deck he looked at Koji as he said:

"Here we are, make yourself comfortable. I'll train you to the best of my abilities and I'm sure someone like you won't be disappointed. We'll begin tomorrow, get some rest before then, you'll need it. Even ask my old student."

He then walked away casually, getting ready to get this kids training in order.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
A Shirou thought back about his failure, he heard foot steps. He could tell they weren't the ones of a knight as there wasn't any sound of metal clanking. Suspecting who it was shouldn't be very hard, as he could hear the familiar sound of heels tapping on the floor. Then, just as he expected it was Princess Rimea.

"Shirou-chan!" the girl cried out loudly seeing he was awake. He thought it was probably right to yell in the room since he was the only here. However he noticed something, there were several other people in the room. No, actually there were many others inside of the room. From what he could tell they were knights of the castle. Most likely in an attempt to defeat Barius. 

It would seem they weren't able to gain victory either. "Shirou-chan Are you alright!? Does it hurt anywhere!?" Rimea asked frantically in worry of the boy. She was checking all around his body and making sure he was comfortable. The worry on her face could easily be seen. He was grateful, even so... "Rimea, I'm alright. Just tell me, how long have I been out? A few hours?" The boy guessed as he tried to estimate the time.

"...More like a day," the Princess looked down saddened. "A day!?" Shirou responded in shock of what he just heard. Immediately he sat up, but a that moment he felt a surge of pain on his right shoulder. "Gahh!!" The distorted expression on his face could easily reveal what he felt. In response, Rimea quickly tried to lay him back down. 

"Shirou-chan, you have to rest!" the royal girl said to him. "There's no time. Those two out there are going to destroy the entire village. I can't just rest while those people are in danger. I can't let that happen!" The Saint refused, sitting on the side of the bed and putting on his shirt. He ignored the pain, not letting it delay him any further. "Where's my sword?" the boy asked her as he tried to regain his strength. "Over there," she pointed to the corner of his bed..."But..."

Shirou reached over at the sheathed katana and pulled it out, His eyes widened at the sight, his blade was cracked across the middle of it. One blow from Barius would be able to shatter it into pieces..


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

All for of them were progressing inside the deathly forest. Raiko and Suiko looked determined to give their lives to protect the Prince as always. Noctis was looking at back Kenju's secret power. He then remembered that Kenju didn't attend the academy as he had told him before. "He must have been under some other form of training to get to the rank of Genin.. Some kind of specialized training..." 

"The Great Me assume those eyes come from your clan? Strange, I didn't see you use it," Kenju spoke to Noctis as he leaped along behind him.

Noctis then was too embarrassed to say that he didn't unlock his Surigan yet. Raiko and Suiko were stuttering as they said, "Well you see, the Prince hasn't exactly-" 
Noctis interrupted, "I haven't been able to unlock my Kekkei Genkai yet... For whatever reason I don't know... But one day I will be able to." Noctis scratched his head with a fake smile.

Raiko could tell that Kenju was curious of the Dojutsu so he started to explain, "The Surigan is a dojutsu able to predict the near future. There are non existent Sucrise Crystals that the dojutsu can be able to see that holds that said near future. As you saw us, we were able to tell our enemies attack before they even got a chance to think about it. But there are also other mysterious powers to this Dojutsu like materialising the nonexistent crystal in the real world into weapons. As your claw comes from a exclusive clan, we have our Surigan to thank." 

Then suddenly Noctis noticed Kenju go for a rogue ninja that suddenly appeared. After torturing him, he gave out the location of the hideout. But as Kenju is, he killed him right afterwards. The group immediately started to move again towards the hideout. 

Once they reached the outskirts of the hideout, Noctis stopped them. "There might be a genjutsu around the village to keep outsiders away. Let me check, as we planned."

Noctis formed hand seals then...

"Lightning Release!"

Several Streams of electricity went through the ground and entered the village. If there was any change in chakra nature, he would be able to detect it through his streaming of electricity and tell there is some sort of genjutsu.

As the streams explored the hideout without any rogue ninja seeming to notice. The levels of Chakra nature began rising as Noctis felt. He let go of the ground and felt his hand shiver. "There definitely is some sort of genjutsu, I will have to maintain my electricity stream again to find out where the seal is controlling it." Noctis exclaimed. Once again Noctis formed his hand seals and used his Lightning Release Technique. The streams went around the hideout and eventually, "Got it!" The chakra levels seemed to have went back to normal and the Rogue Ninja started to notice something was wrong.
"Its not gonna be too long before they start to search for the source of the problem we caused." Noctis stood up and got ready to move.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Shrouded in once again in this darkness. The was soon engulfed inside a bubble. Ikuto eyes could perceive this dark chakara engulfing and forming into the form of a bubble. They soon come upon a crazy amount of speed. It was impossible to count the amount hypersonic? This speed was amazing... Ikuto's sharingan couldn't quite call perceive it total speed. 

He gave them a slightly evil smile while telling things like, hope you don't puke. This was amazing. Ikuto wanted whatever power this old man could throw. This Darkness release seemed like something could be used by the most powerful of ninja, and he was about to make his mark about it. Darkness is suppose to be channeled not compressed and so Ikuto goal at the moment was to channel this power. Kei, was also about to inherit this power, out of the three ninja that this old man chosen... what was this man's plans? What was he thinking on doing?
-----------------------------------

*Ryoji Ivery*

He held her tightly in his arm... he body heat, he could feel her body heat once more, his hand could fear her hair once again, his hands stroke her hair as he fell to the floor cause of the impact of Taiyou charge. He back fell on the crystal log behind him as he saw her tear slowly drip form her eyes, yet, he just held her tightly. Tighter than all the other times he had hugged her before...

"I missed you so much... I missed you oh so much Taiyou."

He said, holding back his tears... yet it was inevitable. A joy had filled hie heart, the sight of Taiyou's face was enough to brake a smile into Ryoji's face, he pulled her away slowly, he placed his hands on her cheek whipping her tears away with his finger as he gently looked into her eyes.

"Don't cry... Please, don't cry.... I want to see you smile. Please smile for me Taiyou, smile one more time for me. Show me that smile that I always loved about you."

Ryoji smiled, hiding what shred of guilt he felt for the world, he turned that happiness into a smile that was always so clear on his face. The cold breeze that made their hair and clothes sway ever so gracefully blew. Ryoji look into the eyes of the woman before him, his hands still placed on her delicate, yet beautiful face as he gazed upon those bright eyes of hers, eyes that shined beautifully under the moonlight, and eyes that reflected a softer side of Taiyou a side that she only showed to the people she had stored in her hearts.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> All for of them were progressing inside the deathly forest. Raiko and Suiko looked determined to give their lives to protect the Prince as always. Noctis was looking at back Kenju's secret power. He then remembered that Kenju didn't attend the academy as he had told him before. "He must have been under some other form of training to get to the rank of Genin.. Some kind of specialized training..."
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Soon enough they had finally made it to their hideout. It didn't take long actually, just a few grunts to take care of along the way. As they landed Kenju was eager to make his move and exploit his power. Yet he very well knew that he had to be cautious, that was what Noctis was here for. He used his ability to disable the genjutsu that the group held up.

From the obvious looks of it, the group was unsettled by the action. They moved around the base trying to look for anything that could have caused it. Kenju felt delighted about the way they were acting. He stood along the branch with his fist clenched. "The Great Me will bring them the wrath of Kenju Arulus Teitoku." the boy stated with an even larger smirk.

With the movement of the hand, the red large claw sprang forth after the group. Quickly it smacked away about four or five of them easily. The others were startled by the sudden attack and tried to get away. It was then however that the claw made a fist and smashed into a couple of them, defeating or killing them. That was the way Kenju was fighting as he attacked from the tree branch with the third hand, not letting them know where he wa.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Kenju was enjoying his killing, all the commotion caused someone different to come out. Someone with a different aura...


The leader of the hideout seemed to have come out. A Long blonde haired figure wearing a trench coat revealing his chest. He had those eyes, the eyes of the competing clan to my clan..... The Sharingan....

"Who the fuck has been messing with us? This shit is a drag, Lets end these intruders right now..." The blonde haired man had said as he focused onto his sharingan.

As I saw Kenju carelessly attacking, Raiko foresaw that man about to come up behind him and stab him with a Kunai! "Kenju! Move away from there quickly!!!" Raiko yelled. Noctis looked up as that Blonde haired man about to strike Kenju.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

"You idiot..."

Taiyou pressed their foreheads together,"You utter, supreme, godly stupid idiot..."she laughed as she touched his cheek and laughed. She missed him so much, why was he here? Wasn't he dead. He was but this, she couldn't pass this up for the world and that was one thing that was clear.  She held him so close....

"I missed you..."Taiyou said before placing some distance to look at him,"There is not a day that goes by that I don't think about you Ryoji, hell I even sat plates out for you when I cook dinner because I knew you were never truly gone."Taiyou said as she smiled at him...

"But you are...You did leave..."Taiyou said,"Oh goodness...Ryoji...I felt so lost without you around..I needed someone to beat the crap out of and you were the perfect punching bag..Hahah I am just kidding.."she laughed before sitting and looking at him


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *​
In Shirou's hand was his cracked katana that was the result of his battle with Barius. He cursed silently to himself as he looked at the disconfigured reflection of him in the blade. If Shirou was to charge out now with that blade he would be defeated quickly. Not to mention the damage he has already been dealt from the previous battle. Even so, he knows that he can't let those two destroy the village.

He'll fight them even in his current condition. He uses the sheath to help him raise to his feet. Doing this almost makes him feel weak and old, so he refuses to do it again. Putting that aside, he moves past Rimea and towards the door. "Shirou-chan, where are you going?" Rimea worryingly asked him with her hands together.  "Your father, I need to speak with him," the shinobi spoke with soldier-like expression

That's right, before he fell into unconsciousness, that girl said something. She said she wanted something called 'Ascalon'. For some reason, just thinking of that work makes the stigma on the back of his hand tingle. Like it's calling him to do something with this 'Ascalon'.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas didn't really have any answers to Nazo's questions about that monster getting out. What if he did get stronger and it still got out? No he shook his head it didn't matter if he was Koji or Vanitas the fact was that failure was no in the realm of possibility. As Vanitas he was the Dying Will of Koji Kazama, a Lingering Sentiment of Resentment, he was the Dark Empty Vanity, he was the nobody of the Big Evil, the Viper, and he would not be beaten. Nazo changed the subject however agreeing to take Vanitas as his pupil. Nazo snapped his fingers and soon a light enveloped them and then died down.

Vanitas could not believe his eyes. They were in, no in was the wrong word, they were on a Castle. A castle that was in the sky, seeing Xemnas fly was shocking enough but being in a flying castle, it was absolutely absurd.

"So this is where the monster amongst monsters lives. I gotta say I was not expecting a place like this."Vanitus went to the railing and peered down and over it. The blue sky and clouds were right there, he could very well reach out and touch the clouds.

"Here we are, make yourself comfortable. I'll train you to the best of my abilities and I'm sure someone like you won't be disappointed. We'll begin tomorrow, get some rest before then, you'll need it. Even ask my old student."

After Vanitas had his fill of looking out at the sky he walked inside the palace. He had no clue where he was going before he happened upon a room with a woman in it. She looked like some kind of idol with her pink hair and movie star good looks. She also had an ample bosom that was hard not to notice. Vanitas couldn't help but stare at her face. She looked like someone he knew but he couldn't place his finger on it. Maybe she was from Fuzen? No that wasn't it her facial features resembled someone else he knew but he couldn't figure it out.

"So I'm guessing you're the former student of that guy. You look like someone I know. Do you have a sister or something, maybe you're from Fuzenkagure?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> As Kenju was enjoying his killing, all the commotion caused someone different to come out. Someone with a different aura...
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Kenju Enjoyed himself, enjoyed displaying the power of the Demonic Right. The grunts around on the land were being taken care of easily by the third hand. Their confusion only making things worse for them. Suddenly, he heard his name being called out and warning along with it. "What!?" Upon instinct he shifts to the side.

Yet that is not enough to fully escape the attack. His left side is cut by the kunai, causing pain. Kenju quickly takes a distance away from the blonde-haired man. Along with that he returns the Demonic Right to his side. Near the abdomen where the cut is, he covers the wound with hand trying to prevent the blood from leaking out.

"You piece of shit!" Kenju cursed as he was eager to crush his attack. Yet he knew that he had to remain calm or else he might not be so lucky. From what he can remember, the eye that he posses is the Sharingan. Kenju dosen't know much about it but he does know the basics because of how famous it is.

Kenju forms several handseals and extends his hand. A dark and demonic aura begins to form in his palm. The aura then forms into a dark spike. A series of these spikes shoot forth at great speed to the leader of the rogues. In reaction, the blond-haired man leaps from the branch and into a bush of trees above them. 

Right after, a large fire ball comes from the leaves and down onto Kenju. The boy uses the demonic third hand to shield himself from the fire ball and hold it off until it dies out. "You bastard, The Great Me will tear you to shreds! " Kenju said after the strike, waiting from him to show himself. It is then that the third hand begins to shake rapidly for a few seconds. It's most likely that he has had the Demonic Right for too long not only that but that previous attack must have had something to do with it.

He knows that he has to end this quickly.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery*

"A punching bag huh?"

Ryoji laughed at that small joke she made, it was about time Ryoji told her the truth that he'd been hiding for more than 15 years... The only thing that made him feel angry and... punished in his life.

"Like how I felt lost without you, Taiyou."

Ryoji looked at the start filled sky, the moon shined oh so brightly upon the two and he continued to look for the correct words... not Ryoji wasn't looking for the correct words. He was pouring his heart out for the woman beside him and so he closed his eyes and continued:

"I'm an idiot, a complete dumbass, the biggest idiot this world has ever known. Yes, you right Taiyou. I am an Idiot."

He said as he revealed his bright colored Sapphire blue eyes that shined with the help of the moons glim. Ryoji tilted his head slightly to the left, placing his hand on her cheek with tendering to her cheek ever so gently with his finger as he continued.

"I've regretted a lot of things, I punished myself for things that don't even make sense. I blamed only myself for such many peoples pain this day, and to tell you the truth even in death I still do."

Ryoji was about to finally do it, his hand took a stand still once he managed to slowly make his way to Taiyou's thin chin. With a soft, smile in his face, not like the other time a small soft, kind, warming smile in his mouth he said:

"But out of all the thing that I regret most in life... The only thing that actually makes me regret to end of the earth is..."

Ryoji didn't show, fear, sadness, regret or guilt in his eyes, finally a real soft smile was painted gracefully on his face.

"I that I never Told you: Taiyou Minami, you're the most important person in my life, I love you Taiyou Minami with all my heart."

Ryoji said the words that followed with.

"I'm sorry for being such a humongous idiot."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 6, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel*
> 
> Akina was not sliced by the petals at all there was a blue crystal sheild around Akina's body. Vincent knew this match was a draw, Diana could not break through the sheild intill she ran out of chakra, he guessed Akina used her last kenjutsu to form the sheild, he know that the kenjutsu you could not move anyway. Hakro open his eyes knowing he answer did not changed. Vincent jumped between Akina and Diana. "This match is a draw, Diana can't break through Akina's blue crystal sheild intill she faint to the ground with out no charka to spare to fight back Akina's last attack to break out of the genjutsu and end this for good." Vincent looked Diana straight in the eyes with his own cold ones atleast his tattoo was not burning any more. Hakro jumped down next to his wolves as he crossed his arms.



*Diana*

Diana was suprised by the one who stopped the fight. She glared after he spoke and was glaring at her which she returned.
"Who the hell are you!?" she demanded. "Draw my foot i had this. She would eventually run out of chakra or my genjutsu would get her. She would have been finished either way." she said anger spilling in each word. Violet appeared before Diana.
"May i ask who you are?" Violet said happily though everyone could feel she was ready to kill if necessery which is what Diana was hoping for. Moron dare glare at her.
"Whach who you glare at buddy. You don't want to mess with me!" Diana added. Solidad watched slightly confused by the situation while Darius glared at the new guy.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 6, 2011)

*[Tenshi]*

She laid down, wondering what Nazo was doing, why had he run out like that? Suddenly however she heard a noise from outside her door. Assuming it was Nazo she shot up, but to her surprise it wasn't, it was some masked kid. (I'm assuming he put his mask back on) She looked at him and wondered who he was, it wasn't like Nazo to just pick someone up. However after he asked the question she wondered what he meant, she was sure she had never seen this person before, the voice didn't sound familiar, although she couldn't go off by looks, he was wearing a mask.

"Yes I am, and pleased to meet you, I suppose."

She took a short breath before continuing:

"Also as for relatives...well I don't have many relatives, no brothers or sisters, just two daughters. But yes, I do live in Fuzengakure. In fact I work directly for the Fuzenkage, Taiyou Aosuki, although I almost died on my last mission, which is why I ended up here."

She rose from her bed with a smile on her face, and then continued:

"Can I presume you've been brought here to be trained? I'm not sure what's gotten into him, he was reluctant to train me. I wonder..."

She got lost in thought, forgetting he was actually in the room, and then took note of his presence again.

"Oh sorry for that, there's been a lot going on in my mind lately it's so hard to concentrate. Anyways enough about that, tell me, what's your name?"

She gave him a warm smile and closed his eyes, waiting for his reply.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Raiko, Suiko and Noctis idly watched by seeing Kenju fight the leader. Noctis was eager to jump in and help but the two guards stopped him from doing so. "We have to figure out the pattern that Uchiha is doing, without that we cannot compete with the Sharingan." Noctis forced Raiko's arm off of him, "No, If a comrade is in trouble, I will not stand idly by to watch him get killed." 

"Prince Noct, it would not be wise to rush in there reckless and end up getting yourself killed! Plus he is someone not to be trusted with!" Suiko shouted. Noctis got angry, he rememberd his goal which was to choose the right path and he knew for sure that letting Kenju die wasn't the path he was going for. "I don't think you heard me, I'm not going to stand by a watch someone die, after all... I would do the very same for our clan." Noctis spoke seriously. 
Raiko was silent... "Prince.... We will back you up with our Surigan, Just don't get killed.."
Suiko was shocked, "Are you mad Raiko? The king said-" Raiko cut him off, "The King said to not let our eyes off of him, plus if he is in any danger we will jump in to guard his life." 

Suiko understood and gave the clearing to Noctis to go help. With one step Noctis vanished into thin air heading for Kenju.

"You piece of shit think you can come here and destroy our home?! Well I'll make sure your death is painful than you can ever imagine!!!" The blonde haired man was laughing maniacally."

The man started to focus his Sharingan...

Raiko then realized through his Surigan, "Hes about to activate the Mangekyo Sharingan and use Amaterasu!" Suiko beside him was shocked, "No even if we tried saving the Prince we will get caught inside along with him!"
Raiko wasn't worried but believed in Noctis, "Then I guess there's no need, after all he is the Prince, a Child who was once alone... All grown up now... All we need to do is believe in him."  Raiko closed his eyes and deactivated his Surigan. "Even if we tried to interfere, we would just slow him down.This is his fight now" He smiled.


The blond haired man opened his eyes, "Face the true power of the SHARINGAN YOU friend!!!!"

A different pattern formed around his eyes... It was the Mangekyo Sharingan....

"Now Die!!!!"

The blond haired man formed Hand Seals and attempted to place Kenju under a Genjutsu. But after he formed the hand seals the next second, Noctis used his agility to come in and drag him out of the way. "Kenju! You alright?" Noctis looked at his wound.

"What another fucker appeared? Ah well this makes it more entertaining then." He started to laugh even more maniacally.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Before he himself could be placed under a Genjutsu, Noctis pulled him out of the way. "Ugh," Kenju landed on a nearby tree branch. His hand still trying to prevent the blood from pouring out. When met with the question by Noctis he answered back. "The Great Me is perfectly fine. I only let my guard down." Kenju said as he looked over to him and back at the blonde.

"The only people dying are you and your little group. I suggest you pray to Lord Mouzushin to hold back a little." Kenju spoke as he stepped foreward for more. The third hand behind  him grabbed a sharp branch from one of the trees and hurled it at the man with great speed.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Still after saving Kenju, he acts recklessly and doesn't give a damn about what happens to the group. Noctis grits his teeth and starts to plan out a strategy until Kenju abruptly goes after the blond haired man. 

"Kenju! Don't approach him out in the open, who knows what his Mangekyo Sharingan can do to you!" Noctis yelled as Kenju left and ignored everything he heard. "Damnit!" Noctis clenched his fist. "I have got to act fast, Kenju's going to get himself killed at this rate."


"So you've come back for more?!" The blonde haired man saw Kenju approaching him and started to form hand signs again. "If I were you, I would have run, it would make it more fun for me to kill you piece of shit!"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Still after saving Kenju, he acts recklessly and doesn't give a damn about what happens to the group. Noctis grits his teeth and starts to plan out a strategy until Kenju abruptly goes after the blond haired man.
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

"Then we'll just see what it can do!" Kenju declared after hearing Noctis. He wasn't going to let this rogue run all over him. He was going to inflict sever pain on this bastard. The blonde-haired man formed several handseals. Afterward, a dragon of flame shoot forth from his mouth.

Seeing this, Kenju leaped out of it's path and onto a branch above letting it hit the tree he was on before. "Are you just going to stand there or are you going to fight?" Kenju said as he noticed Noctis was doing little in offense. Kenju removed several shuriken from his holster and threw them at hit foe. The blond-haired man easily sees this coming a takes higher into the air. 

However what he is meet with is the Demonic right hand slaming down on top of him. In an attempt to defend, the blond-haired man tries to block it but the move is to little effect. The Sharingan user falls lower down the branches but regains his composure and launches several bullets of fire at Kenju. Thte boy brings the third hand back in front of him, blocking against the bullets of fire.

At that same time, the blond-haired man appears next to Kenju and kicks him on the location of his wound. "Gah!" he feels the pain rush further through out is body as he is knocked back by the blow. The boy quickly catches himself with the large claw and lands a good distance away.


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Well? Got anything to say?" she snapped, her personality colder than before. She didn't feel like she had much more to be happy for. It was depression but Lyra's depression.

"I'm sorry I bothered you ..." 

"Don't sweat," she sighed as she turned around, facing the cliff. However, he began to speak again, sparking her to glance over her shoulder to him.

"You know something Lyra? The second person to ever make me feel guilty in my entire life was you, and you've been one of the handful of people who can make me feel guilty about anything. Even now you're doing it. It's unfair that you can have this kind of effect on me ... You gave up a lot to save me. You've been there for me since we were kids, always looking out for me and trying to be a voice of reason. You are the best friend I've ever had. I know I can trust you with any secret ..."

Wait a second.

That sounded like someone she knew ... at least the message of what he was saying did. The words he was using however were different from the person she was thinking.

His mask slowly began to retract into his suit, revealing a face with silver locks darker than the face. At first she thought Kyo as much as she would've hoped but then realised it was none other then--

"_Koji?_"

"So would you like me to still go away? Because I can get lost if you want."

Lyra wasn't sure what to make of it. Koji was still alive? She knew it! That means Kyo lied to her ... he lied to her out of spite. Such a pathetic dickhead.

"I'm not surprised Koji. I knew you was alive; nothing even happened to you. Kyo was feeding me lies and tried to say you was 'dead'! Ha! He's such a dickhead. I don't even know why I went out with the peice of shit," she spoke with a smug grin as she looked at his face, noticing it was much paler but she didn't think much of it. "Where you been? Off with Thalia?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Daughters?

The woman had such youthful features she didn't look she was older than maybe her mid-20s but as Vanitas had learned in his past life looks could be deceiving. Kei Aosuki and Thalia Warholic were both beautiful girls, the kinds of girls that would be featured in magazines, but their beauty belied their lethal nature. Even with Koji Kazama, he was a good looking boy who would sooner slit a throat then make a friend. He was lost in her thoughts as the woman took a pause of her own before breaking the silence.

"Oh sorry for that, there's been a lot going on in my mind lately it's so hard to concentrate. Anyways enough about that, tell me, what's your name?"

Vanitas couldn't help but feel a little caught off guard by the question. Being the former student of that man he thought that the woman in front of him would know his situation. But it seemed like being omniscient was only a trait of their master. It was refreshing meeting someone semi-normal in this floating castle.

"My name is Vanitas. I use to live in Fuzen for a little bit as well. I probably recognize you from the village. What's your name?"

*Vanitas LT*

A very self assured smile was on Lyra's face as her demeanor seemed to change a little upon seeing his face. Vanitas was aware of the difference in his skin color, the fact was that this body had died and it was put on ice. It didn't have the same hue or vitality it use to.

"I'm not surprised Koji. I knew you was alive; nothing even happened to you. Kyo was feeding me lies and tried to say you was 'dead'! Ha! He's such a dickhead. I don't even know why I went out with the peice of shit,"

Kyo Aosuki...

The guy was a piece of shit and despite not being Koji Kazama he compelled to do whatever he could to fuck with Kyo. However the fact was he wasn't Koji Kazama atleast not anymore.

"Where you been? Off with Thalia?"

"That wannabe bishi didn't lie to you. Koji Kazama slit his own throat and then hurled his body off the side of a mountain. His soul left this plane and went to another world. It was a lot like this world but with some noticeable differences. For instance Koji had a little brother that does not exist here. His parents were still alive. His best friend was Kyo Aosuki and his main rival was Kei Aosuki. However Koji did not belong in that world, his place was here. He was happy for the first time in a really long time he was happy, but it couldn't stay that way..."He thought back to the Kuraihoshi putting a sword in Koji's gut and in Selim's heart.

"His brother was killed. He had never known that kind of rage, that kind of pain, that kind of sorrow. It allowed him to unlock a new power. He also realized he needed to find a way back to this world. He was able to traverse the world's once again but the toll for coming back and keeping his powers...He stopped for a second because he wasn't sure of how to put it without being confusing. Vanitas was Koji Kazama but he wasn't.

"I have his face, his memories, his personality, his desires, his power. I don't have a soul. I am a physical manifestation of his Dying Will. I don't know if I have feelings or it's just his memories mimicking emotions... I came to you because I wanted to see if I was more than just a doll. I wanted to know if I could feel any something real. But I can't tell... His memories overpower everything else..."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2011)

*[Tenshi]*

She smiled, such a nice name. It had a nice ring to it for some reason, at least she thought. Vanitas. Also he lived in Fuzen for a bit as well, strange how she hadn't seen him or heard of his name until now. However she decided to speak up, as if she were to keep quiet any longer she would think of it as rude.

"My name's Tenshi, it's a pleasure to meet you Vanitas. I'm glad we both came from Fuzengakure for some reason. I was there in its starting days, from when Taiyou became the first Fuzenkage to the birth of her children and so on and so forth. The village has developed a lot since it first started."

Although it did strike her as odd, how would he notice her and she not notice him? Surly someone wearing a mask  such as that around the village would be noticeable.

"If you came from Fuzengakure, and if I can assume that you were part of a Shinobi team, I can assume you're around fourteen no? Wow I remember when I was fourteen, I couldn't do what you're about to go through. I was about sixteen or seventeen when I had Nazo train me, and it was so rough at certain times I felt being burnt by the suns hottest flames would be like a vacation. I honestly don't know how you're going to fare with this..."

"But anyways that isn't the point I was trying to get at---if you were at Fuzengakure for some time, and if you are around fourteen then you must have been participating with other shinobi around your age. Did you ever meet people by the name of Luka, Thalia Kei, or Kyo?"

She was interested in what he had to say, wondering who he had met, his connections with others. But besides that, she also wondered how he fit in with all of this? Why had Nazo chosen another student? She had no idea.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Vanitas*

The woman, Tenshi, she had an almost angelic glow to her. The way she smiled it was so genuine, the woman radiated nothing but goodness. It was like the sun was shining out of her ass or something, then again if her ass was anything like her other parts then... Vanitas discontinued the thought. It was Koji's personality shining through more so than his own. Or did they have the same personality? He was so confused as to where Koji began and ended inside of him.

"If you came from Fuzengakure, and if I can assume that you were part of a Shinobi team, I can assume you're around fourteen no? Wow I remember when I was fourteen, I couldn't do what you're about to go through. I was about sixteen or seventeen when I had Nazo train me, and it was so rough at certain times I felt being burnt by the suns hottest flames would be like a vacation. I honestly don't know how you're going to fare with this..."

He listened to her words wanting to know what he was in for. Having met Nazo one time before he knew this wasn't going to be a walk in the park. Well if you took one look at Nazo, even with his pink hair, nothing about him screamed walk in the park. The guy had a mad scientist vibe to him but the fact that this woman was ever his student. She was much too nice and she didn't look any worse for wear. She didn't sound confident in his ability to handle what he was about to go through. The visual of being burned by the suns' hottest flames wasn't exactly inviting. Memories of his past life flooded his mind, he could see Koji Kazama jumping through a fireball while fighting a blond woman with angel wings. Apparently his body was trying to tell him something.


"But anyways that isn't the point I was trying to get at---if you were at Fuzengakure for some time, and if you are around fourteen then you must have been participating with other shinobi around your age. Did you ever meet people by the name of Luka, Thalia Kei, or Kyo?"

He couldn't help but smirk as the woman mentioned Kei, Kyo, and Thalia. He wasn't quite sure what the hell a Luka was though. He didn't see the harm in telling this woman who he knew from his time in Fuzen considering they were all big parts of his former life.

"I know them, well all of them except for Luka. Well let me rephrase I kind of knew them. My situation isn't what you consider normal. If you think about it no one has a normal situation but mine is more abnormal than most. Kyo Aosuki is a wannabe bishi trash who needs to get his shit stomped in. Kei and Thalia... I've got nothing bad to say about either one of them. They have a lot in common..."He knew he should stop, he knew he probably shouldn't even compare the two but he was with a stranger. Well a woman that atleast had some connection to his former life. He didn't see the harm so he continued.

"They are both really... they both had adverse effects on someone I use to know. Kei Aosuki is one of the kindest and gentlest girls I've ever known. She can light up even the darkest room by walking into it. She wears her heart on her sleeve and has a big heart. Once she cares about someone she doesn't know how to let them go even when it's for her own good..." He trailed off as he thought about the last time he saw her.

"Thalia is a little rough around the edges but once you get to know her no one is more perceptive. She has a knack for getting to know someone just as well as they know themselves. She is the kind of girl that anyone would be lucky to have in their corner. Thalia Warholic is one of the finest people I have ever known. My friend was really starting to fall for her... I've never actually met her myself."He stopped and realized he was getting more in depth about this than he should have. Even though the woman couldn't see from behind the mask Vanitas was extremely apologetic. 

"I'm sorry Tenshi. You asked if I knew them and I sort of rambled on with stuff you probably didn't want to hear. So any advice for your fellow disciple?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 7, 2011)

*Miho*

He just stopped the match...and left.

What?

He literally just stopped and left suddenly. Tying her sheath back to her waist Miho simply watched the boy's retreating figure with discontent. Her face held no scowl, in fact, no type of facial expression appeared, it was just the same serious and nonchalant look that she always held. Though one could tell that she was slightly upset at what just happened, she herself just refused to show it on her face.

"It seems you or the leader of this place, needs to teach him some type of respect." Miho spoke to her sensei as she turned around and began walking in his direction. A person would probable wonder why she would be upset at all over this. To Miho, it was the fact that he didn't seem to acknowledge, despite saying goodbye, that this was a match between the two. It disrespectful to just go and leave during the middle of a battle. 

She considered it an insult toward her.

Still, there wasn't really a point in worrying about it now. He was gone and there was something else that caught her interest. A certain person clothes looked as if they'd been run through hell and back, not to mention that he looked rather flustered. "Sensei I'd like to ask you as question." Flipping her hair back as she spoke, not really giving him the time to refuse or accept the question she was going to ask. As she focused her one eye on him.

"Why are your clothes so tattered?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2011)

*[Tenshi]*

As she heard his opinions of the three he knew she couldn't help but laugh in her head. Kyo, he had always been arrogant and cocky, but that's just how he was, and after a while you get use to it. However his explanations of Kei and Thalia were spot on. She smiled saying:

"Kei reminds me of her mother sometimes. You're right, once they care about someone they won't stop at nothing, a interesting trait they have. As for Thalia, well you hit her spot on. I've noticed that she can be a bit rebellious, but I know who she is on the inside. She's a smart girl, and I'm not honestly shocked that she's gathered attention of others, I've always thought she would, but I'm glad to hear they're doing well, well as far as I can tell anyways."

She then closed her eyes, briefly remembering her training with Nazo. Smiling now, she said:

"As for advice, well let's see. He'll continue to push you harder and harder each day, so even if something seems impossible I'd say go for it with the best of your ability, if you don't he'll make you do something that'll end up pushing you so hard that it'll be harming your training instead of helping, which is not good. Also don't worry about destroying the place, I did that so many times and he just repaired it, so break lose. Of course you don't need to destroy it randomly, I'm sure he'd hate that..."

She thought about it for a moment, and then the idea popped into her head.

"I can't really give you much advice besides try your best, and also, don't do things that he'll hate. If you do anything to piss him off you may be down for months. Also I'll be here if you need me, I'm not leaving any time soon, so if you need something I'll be here okay?" 

She gave him a smile and then sat back down on her bed. She covered her mouth as she lightly yawned, and then said:

"So, anything else you want to talk about or are you good for now?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was thinking fast, "When he first used that Genjutsu, he had at least a 3 second recovery time before we started attacking us. I don't think we can make it the same situation again... Unless..." Noctis started to move towards the blonde haired man with the advanced Sharingan. 

"Hmm your the other fucker. He he he he... Please make your death satisfying!" He formed hand seals and started to shoot fireballs out of his mouth. 

Noctis saw the incoming flames head on, and used his agility to make a past image of himself and moved towards the side. The past image soon vanished into thin air after the fireball hit. "Heh that bastard friend before he could reach me, what a pathetic waste...." The man said in disappointment.

"Underestimating your opponent isn't gonna get you anymore!" Noctis yelled out as he was about to use throw his large shurikens at him. "Why isn't he using his genjutsu? He keeps attacking with regular Ninjutsu.... He said he wanted to finish us quickly that's why he tried that Genjutsu on Kenju.... I can't make it out just right." 

"So your still alive?! Good I'll make sure you die next time." The man started to laugh. "They'll die for sure when I have my Amaterasu ready.... Hehe then Ninja from all over the world will know the true power of Murasaki Uchiha!!!" He chuckled at his thought.

Noctis threw his two large shuriken at him, and the blonde haired man easily dodged the shurikens. "Is that all you got? Man I expected more from you knowing you were able to dodge my fireballs. Oh well..." The man started to form hand seals until both the Shurikens that missed attached around him by Noctis's Shuriken Manipulation technique. 
"Any last words Uchiha?" Noctis exclaimed.

"I wouldn't do that if I were you." The man smiled, and after a few seconds Noctis himself was tied up with his shuriken guaging into his skin. This was due to the Sharingan, Noctis had been in an illusion once he dodged the Fireballs. "Arrghhhhhhhhh" Noctis screamed in his pain. The man instantly was behind Noctis, "I'll give you this... You have been an opponent that survived the longest." The man started to turn around and was about shank his kunai through Noctis. "Shit", Noctis thought.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke*

"It seems you or the leader of this place needs to teach 
him some type of respect."

He couldn't deny she was completely correct when it came to Kyo. The fact that he just picked up and left like that. It wasn't just a poor reflection on him it was a poor reflection on Shinosuke having had a hand in rise the boy. Still it wasn't like Kyo to just up and leave a fight, he talked a lot of shit but he was never the type to not atleast try to back it up. Something must have happened with Kei that was the only thing he could think of for his nephew to rush off like that. How tight lipped he was about Kei it would only make sense. He was taken away from his thoughts by Miho. She didn't look like a happy camper at all and was headed his way. He braced himself for some complaints and a headache.

"Sensei I'd like to ask you as question." Flipping her hair back as she spoke, not really giving him the time to refuse or accept the question she was going to ask. As she focused her one eye on him. He was taken aback by the suddenness of her asking a question with a question, given the sour puss look on her face.

"Why are your clothes so tattered?"

Shinosuke's face turned red, as red as the flames he could conjure, or even his Sharingan. Given Miho's conservative leanings he had no clue as to how to answer that question without drawing her ire or getting a headache worthy response.

"Well you see Miho...hmm....ummm...People have needs... and sometimes carnal desires... and secrets of the flesh..."
He had no clue what the hell he was saying it sounded like a bunch of gibberish.

"Me and Taiyou went a couple of rounds... I think I won. Anyway that's not important. As your sensei me and you need to have a little discussion."His tone turned rather serious as he did in fact have something he wanted to speak to her about.

"I do not to intend to put in a request to get you some new teammates. Zettai having gone to travel the world and Koji becoming a missing nin then dying... You have advanced too far and getting a couple of rookies might only hold you back. I think it would be prudent if we start preparing you for the chuunin exams. Me and you can operate as a two man cell. I will continue to be your sensei but I am asking for you to also be my partner."
---

*Vanitas*

Vanitas didn't really know what Tenshi's connection to Thalia was but she seemed to know Lady Taiyou and by proxy her children. She said she was even their the day they were born. She seemed to have deep connections to the people he knew, no use to know. Vanitas hated having to remind himself that he was not Koji Kazama. It was not so easy with his mind playing the tricks on him that it did, he felt like Koji's memories were his own but they were not.

"As for advice, well let's see. He'll continue to push you harder and harder each day, so even if something seems impossible I'd say go for it with the best of your ability, if you don't he'll make you do something that'll end up pushing you so hard that it'll be harming your training instead of helping, which is not good. Also don't worry about destroying the place, I did that so many times and he just repaired it, so break lose. Of course you don't need to destroy it randomly, I'm sure he'd hate that..."

Vanitas was a bit of a masochist he liked being pushed to the absolute limit and then having to go even further. It sounded like the training he would get would be well worth it. The prospect of being able to unleash all of his power without regard for life or limb was exciting. Especially with the new power he had gained from the Other Side, he only got to use one of the powers that Nazo's seal granted him the first time. Tenshi continued on with her advice.

"I can't really give you much advice besides try your best, and also, don't do things that he'll hate. If you do anything to piss him off you may be down for months. Also I'll be here if you need me, I'm not leaving any time soon, so if you need something I'll be here okay?" 

She gave him a smile and then sat back down on her bed. She covered her mouth as she lightly yawned, and then said:

"So, anything else you want to talk about or are you good for now?"

"No it's alright you look tired. I'm sure we'll be seeing each other around. You'll probably get sick of me before long. I don't say this to people very often but it was nice to meet you Tenshi. I'm going to get ready for tomorrow thanks for letting me talk to you."With that he got up and left the room. The palace was huge so he just picked a room to go rest in. After everything he had heard he was sure he was going to need a rest. He was getting trained by a monster among monsters, Nazo, and he wanted to be in tip-top shape for it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 7, 2011)

*Darius LT-Mission*

It was a rather tough mission traveling through the snow, hearing Diana complain here and there. The finished it though. They found the flower and they were able to save it. Diana wanted to take it but she knew better. It took most of her self control not to and Darius interfering here and there. All in all it went well. 
"Thank you soo much for your help. On behalf of everyone we thank you." the girl said upon them leaving. As they boarded their boat back Darius looked at the land. It really was beautiful in its on way. He would never vacation here but he might visit latter on in his life. He had gotten use to the snow. He would miss it and the shiver he got here and there. He liked the cold it was better than heat. He knew he would not like to visit Suna anytime soon. Place was hell on earth from what he heard. He was glad his village was somewhere fresh. Well goodbye he muttered to the icy land.

*Diana LT-Mission*

Diana was glad they found the flower and were getting the hell out of the land. She was shivering and sneezing the whole way with some coughs in between.  They found the flower and saved it though she kinda wanted to take it home as it was so beautiful but she resisted and held it all back. She was beter than to let temptation take over.
"Thank you soo much for your help. On behalf of everyone we thank you." the girl said upon them leaving. They boarded the ship with her eagerly and quickly getting on. She was glad to leave. Her vision of her dream winter wonderland would always remain a dream as real life shattered it. She would never want to come back here. It was cold and she got sick to easily. She would perfer other more tropical places. If Suna had lots of bodies of water and some plants then that would be it but it didn't have much so no. Oh well time to go home then.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Diana*
> 
> Diana was suprised by the one who stopped the fight. She glared after he spoke and was glaring at her which she returned.
> "Who the hell are you!?" she demanded. "Draw my foot i had this. She would eventually run out of chakra or my genjutsu would get her. She would have been finished either way." she said anger spilling in each word. Violet appeared before Diana.
> ...



"Actual you are wrong Diana, Akina could use a powerful wind jutsu without even moving and plus her sword could strike back stabbing you with a blink of an eye. I did not think you needed another knocked out to that high ego you have. Akina could easy send thoses pedals back at you slicing you like nothing else. My name Vincent ex ANBU from Kiri, I guessed your mom is still after me for ditching Kiri five years ago." Hakro was thinking he knows how to tangle with one of demons in the world. Akina dropped her sheild as she came out of the genjutsu herself, she was guessing that his jacket caught on fire revealing the scars where the tattoo was. She and Hakro know about Vincent and little of his past, but he was a great teacher to take on the kazekage's punks. Vincent did not lose his glared from Diana knowing she could not take him on alone if she wantd a fight from him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 7, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> "Actual you are wrong Diana, Akina could use a powerful wind jutsu without even moving and plus her sword could strike back stabbing you with a blink of an eye. I did not think you needed another knocked out to that high ego you have. Akina could easy send thoses pedals back at you slicing you like nothing else. My name Vincent ex ANBU from Kiri, I guessed your mom is still after me for ditching Kiri five years ago." Hakro was thinking he knows how to tangle with one of demons in the world. Akina dropped her sheild as she came out of the genjutsu herself, she was guessing that his jacket caught on fire revealing the scars where the tattoo was. She and Hakro know about Vincent and little of his past, but he was a great teacher to take on the kazekage's punks. Vincent did not lose his glared from Diana knowing she could not take him on alone if she wantd a fight from him.



*Diana*

Diana glared. "Please i know what i can do. Genjutsu is unbreakable in my case. l could go on implying how i won but your little brain won't accept it and i'll have you know mut boy caught me off gaurrd both times. lf i fought him now he would be an alpha feamle when i was done with him." Diana said venting of her anger. Violet was slightly amused by the guy's introduction. She smiled.
"A missing nin from Kiri? I'm afraid that wont do..." she shook her head as water engulfed the whole field surrounding tham all. "Under normal circumstances i would kill you but.....things are rough right now and i'd rather let Sayuri take care of you." she said as the water dropped. "But don'ty think that i'll hesistate to end you if temt me." she said smiling kindly her threat not matching her cheerful face.

*Darius*

Darius watched the conversation.
"Its rather amazing you eluded the hunter nin this much." he said crossing his arms. "You know you most likely will end up captured....though currently your that last thing on mom's mind i suppose." he said. Kiri being destroyed currently, finding mising nin is that last thing to wory about. He choose a good time to show up. "So you know these to i assume?" he said after a while pionting at Akina and Hakro. His tone with them was familiar. He wondered if this was was strong or a really good runner to elude them that long that or his mom was not very concerned with him. He looked and saw Diana chewing her lip


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Noctis was thinking fast, "When he first used that Genjutsu, he had at least a 3 second recovery time before we started attacking us. I don't think we can make it the same situation again... Unless..." Noctis started to move towards the blonde haired man with the advanced Sharingan.
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Kenju watched from a distance as Noctis began to do battle with the blonde man. "Finally getting into action I see, " Kenju spoke as he he paid attention and tried to regather his strength. On his side, Kenju could see the Demonic Right was becoming more and more unstable. "We'll have to end this quickly," Kenju said to himself as he push more pressure on the wound.

From his point of view Kenju could see Noctis was caught in a Genjutsu. He cursed as he could already see what was going to happen. The boy attempted to use the claw once more, but because of the instability. The third hand wouldn't be able to make it in time. Kenju extended his hand and shot forth the negative spikes from his palm.

The Uchiha saw this and quickly pulled back from Noctis before he could be hit. Kenju leapt over to his place and channeled his chakra into Noctis in order to remove the Genjutsu. "You worms, I'll burn you to ashes here!" Murasaki stated while on the tree branch above. His Mangekyou Sharingan eye was beginning to glow. A black flame was going to strike..


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"My sister could beat you if she did not show kindness to you as a friend, you have none. She needs to get over that and show her cold spine to you. I hope Vincent can change that. I would have kill you with no regret in my heart." Vincent know that Diana woulld die at some point in her life for her high rank of rudeness of high standers but annoyed her altogther. He know that Hakro needed to change as he was at the weak point himself, as he know Hakro was thinking of sucide at the moment. "It does not matter that the Kazekage has my back, I still got to face Sayuri-sama sometime or I could kill myself like my uncle did. Yes I know Hakro and Akina I been in Suna I have a debt to work off with the Kazekage and a deal to keep with her to train both of her children or one of them. She was going to kill me anyway for being captured by her."

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was thinking to herself as she listen to everything that was going on was she truly weak in her emotions or was it just that Diana was angery with her. I am not going to deny. She guessed everything was true everone was going to die. "Man, my mom as a think to hide a few mission nin to get something out of it, she is one sly person." "That place is like home with the horror lives deep down, Akina. Hakro is right about you and you are right about Hakro." To Akina was she got her brother as they were closer than ever, there was no second guesses on that. She used her blood line to bring the sword back to her to sheath it again as she learn something from this match, maybe Diana has not but she did.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis forcefully took off the embedded shuriken stuck onto his skin and released himself from the wires. Blood was dripping from his arms but he didn't care. I was wondering when you might come in." He smirked looking at Kenju. Noctis looked above as his eyes were about to glow. The Amaterasu was about to come, the inextinguishable dark flame that once comes in contact with someone, it cannot go until death. 

"This is bad...He's about to use the Sharingan's Amatersu..." Noctis looked at Kenju. "Kenju get out of range so you can get a strike on him, Im gonna take the frontal hit... Once his eyes are tired from his Amaterasu, He'll be vulnerable for at least 3 seconds." Noctis crossed his arms. "You'll be able to finish him off...Don't worry about me, I have a plan..." Noctis smirked as he rushed head on into the open range of the blonde man's Mangekyo Sharingan.

"You are a fool! You will fucking die now, and after I'm done with you, Im going after the other fucker!" The blonde man focused his eyes onto Noctis. "Crap, I have to distract him so Kenju can get a chance... Gotta focus on my speed...." Noctis thought as he was rushing towards the man but then...

"Amaterasu!!"

The eye's summoned a black flame onto the Prince rushing head on and got hit. The man covered his bloody eyes trying to recover from the Amaterasu. "Only a fool would head towards someone with the power of the Mangekyo Sharingan... HHAHAHAHAHA!!!" He was laughing as he saw Noctis burning to death. But Noctis wasn't harmed at all, he was actually planning this. The figure that was burning vanished into thin air. 

That same figure was just a past image Noctis created with his speed as he instantly appeared right in front of the blonde haired man. "Cockiness can lead you to death..." Noctis said with a faceless expression. The blonde man looked clearly at a boy who he thought he had caught in his Amatersu, "How the fuck did he get out?!!.... Wait he used the same technique on the fireball jutsu I created!!!! Fuck no!!" The blonde haired man was freaking out knowing that he had 3 seconds to recover his Sharingan. 

"3 seconds... Thats all I have.." Noctis muttered to himself as he started to form a electric element chakra into his hand... It was elongating and was turning stable... The formation of it was now of a Lance. With the formation complete Noctis yelled as he was aiming it towards the man,

"Kanenkon!!!"

Noctis was expecting Kenju to come in to strike from behind him. Just 3 second is how long they had to get a hit in them otherwise it would have been over...


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 7, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "My sister could beat you if she did not show kindness to you as a friend, you have none. She needs to get over that and show her cold spine to you. I hope Vincent can change that. I would have kill you with no regret in my heart." Vincent know that Diana woulld die at some point in her life for her high rank of rudeness of high standers but annoyed her altogther. He know that Hakro needed to change as he was at the weak point himself, as he know Hakro was thinking of sucide at the moment. "It does not matter that the Kazekage has my back, I still got to face Sayuri-sama sometime or I could kill myself like my uncle did. Yes I know Hakro and Akina I been in Suna I have a debt to work off with the Kazekage and a deal to keep with her to train both of her children or one of them. She was going to kill me anyway for being captured by her."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana glared at Hakro. "Watch it boy or else" she threatened but she knew he was some what right. She hated herself for being weak though and barely learning to control her powers. lf she were stronger she would show them. For now though she was weak but she would not show it. "We'll fight again someday mut boy and when that happens i'll make you cry before you beg for mercy." she said glaring which she then turned to Vincent. "Don't talk to me like that either. l don't take that from Kiri rejects got it!" she said.

*Darius*

Diana was loosing it again. She really needed to get a hold of her self or else she might get herself in trouble one day. Violet thought that too but she saw great potential in her if she gained control of her emotions. Once she did she would grow and master her powers.
She looked at Vincent. "Yes i suppose you will have to face her someday if you want to show a good example to the kidas about not running away but i am impressed you have survived this long. Kudos to you." she said capping her hands. Either Sayuri was a bad Mizukage which she doubted or this guy was good at evading.

*Solidad*

She just stood there quiet as this conversation did not apply to her at the moment though she felt inclined to speak. "Calm down everyone i'm sure we can all calm down and be friends." she said. This earned her a glare from Diana which she ignored. She had seen many in her time so she was not angered by glaring. She smiled though which left Diana slightly confused. She looked back at everyone. The tension was getting better though. That was good at least. She did not want to see a fight well not now at least.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Noctis forcefully took off the embedded shuriken stuck onto his skin and released himself from the wires. Blood was dripping from his arms but he didn't care. I was wondering when you might come in." He smirked looking at Kenju. Noctis looked above as his eyes were about to glow. The Amaterasu was about to come, the inextinguishable dark flame that once comes in contact with someone, it cannot go until death.
> 
> ...



*Kenjju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Kenju smirked as he watched the black flames erupt. This was no doubt going to be exciting. Noctis took the front, taking the full blunt of the flame. It was too much of a stupid thing to do only an odiot would fall for that. Then just as expected the Uchiha fell for such a thing. It was obviously a fake displayed by Noctis.

Noctis made his move attacking from the front. At the same time, a cruel idea crept onto Kenju. The Demonic Right hand that he possessed shot forth and engulfed itself inside of  the flame. The claw was immersed in the black flames becoming even more lethal. "The Great Me will give you a death to be proud of! You mongrel!" Kenju yelled out as the flaming claw flew forth at the Uchiha.

3 seconds left

2 seconds left

1-

At that same time, both of their attacks collided with Murasaki's body. "UAAAHH!!!" the damage and pain inflicting him on both sides. The lance electrifying him greatly and piercing through his body. The Demonic Right smashing his body against it as the Amaterasu flames was engulfing his body!

"AAHHHH!!!!!!!!!"

The two powers destroying his flesh and bones. Eventually his is turned into nothing as both the third hand and the lance begins to disappear. "Off to Lord Mouzushin you go, to be forever tormented.. "


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

After the great collision with both amazing techniques, Suiko was crying with joy to see their Prince defeat such an opponent. Raiko was smiling and relieved, "He did it, the Prince actually did it." 

Noctis and Kenju both landed softly on the ground. Noctis stood up from the landing, "Well, I guess we were lucky. If it had been a temper controlled Uchiha, we would have no chance." Noctis looked at the remainings of the collision. "Thanks Kenju, you saved me from that Genjutsu." Noctis smiled as he looked at him. "Anyways I think the rest of the rogue ninja have fled. With their leader killed by us, they would be in no doubt to challenge us. With that we don't have to deal with them." 

Raiko and Suiko jumped in towards the Prince and hugged him. "You did it! You have shown great strength!" Suiko said while still crying. "It wasn't all me, Kenju got me out of that genjutsu or I would have been finished." Noctis trying to remove their hands constricting him. Raiko looked at the boy with the claw, "I give you my thanks for assisting the Prince in battle."

"Anyways, we should continue the mission. Now the forest seems to be safe, we can easily give this letter to the boy our client told us about. Lets get moving." Noctis started to head towards the exit of the forest with his guards following him.


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2011)

*???*
_The strangest colour_

*DRIP, DROP*

"Target confirmed."



The youthful-looking girl spoke as rain poured from the heavens, reflecting off her ebony black frilly umbrella. Her dull grey eyes were locked on the tall building in the center of the busy village as she overlooked from a small hill.

"_Good. Continue on~!_"
"Understood."

The woman nodded to her orders as the rain began to mold into a black liquid, before forming a blob for her to stand on. She stepped on to it, her leather knee-high black boots creating ripples in the black water. Moments later she was flying over to the Fuzenkage's Mansion as rainwater began to expand the black water beneath her feet.

"Are you sure she's there?" Clarissa's voice spoke over the headset as the woman's expression didn't change at all.
"Positive."

Taking her signal to attack, she landed at the doors of the Fuzenkage's Mansion. She used the rain to burst open the doors with a wave of water, only to be greeted by two Fuzengakure Angels guarding the mansion. They were alarmed by her attack of black water, but quickly took their defense with one of them launching a fire dragon. Silent, the woman held out her umbrella, encased in black water. The fire dragon smashed into it, only to be evaporated to air the moment it touched the black water.

"W-What in the _world?_"
"Branded. The Branded have come, and want your Kage."
"Pfft, like hell!"

She didn't even reply as she twirled her umbrella, manipulating the water into a large blob. Whips soon launched out, slicing the two Angels in two with ease. Effortlessly dispatching of the two she walked forward, in search of her target.

"Taiyou Aosuki."

*Lyra Murasaki*

Vanitas seemed to pause for a moment before replying. When he did, he explained that Kyo wasn't lying and Koji did in fact kill himself. He slit his throat before jumping off a cliff to his death. But why in the world would he do that? Koji isn't the kind to commit suicide. He'd be the last person she'd think would die, especially at his own hands. 

He went on to explain that his 'brother' was killed in a sort of alternate universe, and that sent 'Koji' into a sort of rage. Lyra shut her ears off after this, not wanting to listen to anymore shit he had to say.

"I don't believe you. Koji isn't the kind to go and kill himself ... I've known hi- _you_, for such a long time that I don't think wh-"

She stopped talking for a moment when she got her language incorrect. Was this Koji? Or just a look-a-like? His skin was much paler and lost the life that most people have, and he seemed to sound much more different language-wise. It was Koji but then it wasn't. She decided to simply keep the two seperate: Koji and Vanitas.

"I don't think Koji killed himself because he can't. He can't at least on his own. If he did, then the voices told him too! They fed him the same bullshit Kyo brews up in his ass and it spoon-fed him until he couldn't take it anymore!" 

She took a deep breath before continuing.

"I'm not like Thalia or Kei who is going to get all emotional about it. You say you don't have feelings? You came to visit me to feel something real? Well tell me this ..." she began, her voice fading to the end. 

"Do you feel guilty? Do you feel guilty for 'dying' and having me throw away everything? If you was murdered then fine, but you took your own life Koji. But nevermind that ... I don't have any grudges against you. You hate Kyo too and that's plenty that I can ask for!"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> After the great collision with both amazing techniques, Suiko was crying with joy to see their Prince defeat such an opponent. Raiko was smiling and relieved, "He did it, the Prince actually did it."
> 
> ...



*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Still holding into the wound on his side Kenju listened to the three of them celebrate their victory."He was only an idiot" Kenju spoke as he watched the others flee. He didn't take any acknowledgement of what was said to him. Kenju only did whatever would have benefited him in the battle. "How boring, those vermin could have atleast tried to avenge their leader," he spoke as he leaned against a nearby tree.

"You go on ahead." Kenju stated as he walked to the inside of the hideout. He knocked over tables and chairs as if he was trying to look for something. After opening a cabinet, he had finally found what he was looking for, First Aid. He used it to help seal up his wound. He exited the building and headed through the forest to reach the other side.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Diana*
> 
> Diana glared at Hakro. "Watch it boy or else" she threatened but she knew he was some what right. She hated herself for being weak though and barely learning to control her powers. lf she were stronger she would show them. For now though she was weak but she would not show it. "We'll fight again someday mut boy and when that happens i'll make you cry before you beg for mercy." she said glaring which she then turned to Vincent. "Don't talk to me like that either. l don't take that from Kiri rejects got it!" she said.
> 
> ...



*Hakro Ezel*

Vincent looked at Hakro for not to say anything but Hakro open his mouth to say something. "We will see who defeats who ice queen, you think you were so powerful you could not catch Vincent nor Cho." "Get along for now, I only show myself to other people because I am babysitting two punks." Hakro noticed this tone and only smirked as to lower the tension in the air as he pulled out a cirgett and lit it with a lighter. "Solidad is right, tried to atleast like each other, but you can still hate the person." Hakro through Vincent a cirgett as well and his lighter for Vincent could smoke one himself. Hakro was in his thoughts he said anything else it may lead to another fight at the moment.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina puts a small smile as to relax again, as she smelled smoke and wonder when Hakro was going to quit smoking doubting it. "I guessed I have a chance to fight you if your sister is going to go after Hakro again." She did not know what else to say as she waits for somebody else to say something and they were not punks or maybe Vincent saw that himself. Vincent spoke up. "Maybe I am a reject from Kiri but I already learn something from my mistakes from my past, now because of those two punks over their may me relize it time to face it." Akina was surprised that she and Hakro brought that out of Vincent with the less information they know about him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Vanitas*

"I don't believe you. Koji isn't the kind to go and kill himself ... I've known hi- _you_, for such a long time that I don't think wh-"

Vanitas could tell he was making her uncomfortable. She was looking at him like he was some sort of alien like she was trying to reconcile his existence with what she knew of Koji. She stopped as she tripped over her words and referred to Vanitas as Koji as if they were still one in the same. He wasn't trying to deny that he was never Koji but now they were separate.

"I don't think Koji killed himself because he can't. He can't at least on his own. If he did, then the voices told him too! They fed him the same bullshit Kyo brews up in his ass and it spoon-fed him until he couldn't take it anymore!" 

She was finally separating the two referring to Koji as his own person, trying to make sense of what happened to him. Lyra was pretty perceptive as Koji did what he did at the behest of the Voices in his mind. They were trying to pull his Dying Will out of him, they had set the events in motion that led to the creation of Vanitas. He simply nodded in agreement with her as she took a deep breath and continued on.

"I'm not like Thalia or Kei who is going to get all emotional about it. You say you don't have feelings? You came to visit me to feel something real? Well tell me this ..." she began, her voice fading to the end. 

"Do you feel guilty? Do you feel guilty for 'dying' and having me throw away everything? If you was murdered then fine, but you took your own life Koji. But nevermind that ... I don't have any grudges against you. You hate Kyo too and that's plenty that I can ask for!"

Vanitas didn't respond at first not knowing how to. A part of him wished he could bring Koji out and give her real definitive answers based on the facts, not imprints of emotions from the past. The fact was that he did feel guilty but he only felt guilty because Koji's emotions forced him to not because he wanted to of his own accord. It dawned on him she called him Koji once again.

"The voices I still hear them... They compelled me to come to this field because they wanted me to find you. For a moment you were able to recognize me as someone else and not Koji. I'm not sure if having an identity really means all that much to me. I just know that I can't be Koji Kazama. His love, his anger, his sorrow I am the embodiment of it all, but I breathe and I have my own thoughts. I don't know where he ends and I begin. I can't call anything about myself my own. It was all crafted from him, I am a Nobody. But even still his feelings they're so overpowering. To have so much hate that he could create me just by casting away his very soul. I am the Dying Will of Koji Kazama, but I don't want to be him. I don't want his old life nor do I want a new one. I just want to exist."He stopped for a second thinking about the meaning of his words. He wasn't sure if he made sense he was speaking from a place within himself he couldn't pinpoint.

"I'm scared.... I'm scared that because I am nothing more than a doll, nothing more than a lingering sentiment of someone who no longer exists that I will never be a real person. I know their is much more at stake than worrying about my identity but I am empty inside. I don't have a soul, no emotions to call my own. I want to matter though, I want to be complete..."Vanitas' mask covered his face once more as he trailed off.

"I trust that you won't tell anyone that you've seen my face... Lyra Mursaki he is sorry though. He just wants you to be happy because you were his bestfriend. One of the only things that made him human, he loved you very much." Vanitas legs soon became encased in jet black armor. Tiny vents could be seen from the side of his legs shooting off steam.

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION II*

"Take care of yourself Tiger. I'm sure we'll meet again."

*BOOM*

He blasted off full throttle leaving nothing but scorched earth and dust in his wake. Vanitas had more questions than answers to his state of being, but one question ate away at him more so than any other.

_"Am I even human?"
_


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan Warholic LT*
_Family

_"Mom! I'm home!" 

Tifa called out to her mother as she walked in through the door,  carrying a bag of groceries. It was mostly vegetables, as her mother  loved to stick to a strict diet of mostly protien and vegetables that  helped keep them all in perfect shape.

"She's not here yet Tifa!" Vaan called  out to his younger sister as he flicked through a large textbook that  read on the front 'Guide to the Ice'. Typical.
"Where's she gone?" Tifa asked as she began unpacking the food and putting it away in the kitchen, still able to hear her brother.
"She said that she's gone to pick up grandma from the train station!"
"Really? Can't grandma make her own way here? She's still an elder of Suna!"
"Yeah well with the whole Branded thing life's  been busy for her, and she just wanted to have a nice train ride.  Besides, mom offered anyway," Vaan explained before putting the textbook away. He walked into the kitchen to talk to his sister face-to-face.

"So how are things with you Vaan?" Tifa asked  with a smirk as she put the broccoli in the fridge. Vaan gave a small  chuckle as he scratched the back of his head, avoiding eye contact. Tifa  could tell something was up and was quick to press for answers. "Well?  What is it?"

Vaan ignored her, a smug grin on his face. Tifa stopped what she was  doing, grabbing Vaan by the shoulders and trying to shake the answer out  of him. 
"Vaan! *VAAN!?* _*TELL ME!*_"
"Okay okay!" Vaan gently pushed her away, laughing at how persistent she was. 
"It's well uh-- ... I don't know how to say it, but you can't tell mom! No matter what! Promise?"  Vaan held out his pinky, a common sign of secret-holding amongst  children. They weren't children, but it was something they'd do as kids.
"Pinky swear!"
"Right well ... me and Setsuka ... sorta ... umm--"  Vaan couldn't get the words out, and simply tried to make a few hand  motions to see if Tifa would get what he was trying to say. 
"You did what?"
"We like ... uhmhhhm!"
"Umarhmm?"
"You know ... what mom and dad do!"
"_Kiss?_"
"A bit more then that."

Tifa was bewildered at what he was trying to say. "You ... hugged AND kissed?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis and the two guards were waiting for Kenju to show up outside the forest. Noctis was lying his back against the tree with his arms crossed. "Man, I still haven't got my Surigan unlocked... Everyone else in my clan unlocked it at a young age but me..." Noctis took a deep breath and sighed. 

Raiko looked at him and tried to cheer up him, "You know Noct, it doesn't matter if you have the Kekkei Genkai or not. You show care for your clan, that's all you need to show to be a leader."

Noctis looked at him and muttered, "But I can't even protect a single girl...." Someone was in the presence near them. It was familar and as it got closer Noctis could recognize it. 

Kenju suddenly came out of the forest. "Looks like you patched up your wound." Noctis inspected him. "We'll lets quickly complete this mission and hand this letter to the boy."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *

_*There Is Only A Savior*_​
A few minutes later, Shirou stands withing the room of King Selim. The incredibly large room is filled with decorations and treasures that makes the room dazzle. What's at the center of the room is the King's large bed that can probably fit more than ten people. With the steps of the boy entering the room, the King's eyes wander down to the door. Surprisingly, Shirou sees no knights around guarding him.

They all must be too busy handling Barius and Lidvia. The Saint walks deeper into the room and stands before the bed. The eyes of both the King and Selim meet each other. "Is the reason your here, what I think it is?" the weary sick King asks him. Deciding not to answer that, Shirou moves onto his question. 

"The person responsible for the attack, Lidvia. Said that she won't stop attacking the village unless she gets something called 'Ascalon'. I assume that's also the reason why those bandits that she controlled were trying to capture Rimea. Their main goal is to gain this 'Ascalon'....what exactly is it?" Shirou asked the old man with those cold eyes. They weren't showing much pity for the state the person in front of him was in. There was silence in this room as the King stared at the ceiling above him. He was gathering the thoughts that laid deep within. "I figured as much...Ascalon is a mighty sword wielded the hour of the village many years..... "



There is a legend..

Long Ago in the distant side of the earth..

There existed a village, a large village similar to the ones that exist now.

The people of the village lived happily amongst each other, without the violence or war that happens today.

This village is called, Silene.

One day, Silene and it's people are attacked by a dragon, bring upon death and destruction in it's path.

After the first blow, the dragon leaves and makes a nest near a spring by the village. In order to prevent the dragon from attacking yet again, the villagers would send out a sheep to be offered to the dragon.

If no sheep were found, then young maidens would be offered instead. The victim is chosen by drawing lots.

One time, this happens to be the princess. The monarch begs for her life to be spared, but to no avail. Just as she is about to be consumed, there _he_ appeared.

A man,  Saint George with his horse and and his mighty weapon, _*Ascalon*_..

​
"That is the legend....Now the Might Sword Ascalon resides within this castle. Saint George was also a true Saint just as yourself. He was the King long ago before I." The King finished before taking a deep breath. Having understood, this led Shirou to the next question. "But if Lidvia wants the sword so bad why dosen't she just barge in and take it?"

"The castle is protected by an impenetrable barrier that rejects and souls that wish to harm the kingdom. That is why she is instead taking her attack on the village."

"So that's how it is....I need the sword." Shirou stared down at the King, refusing to let it end so easily. 

.....


"....Very well....Shirou Setsuko...I have complete faith in you."

5 Minutes later...

Shirou steps withing a room made of gold. The room is so amazing that it makes one feel that they are enter one made for a god. Yet there isn't time to sight see and the amazing room. What's most important is what lies in the middle of this room....

A sword..a large sword that is bigger than Shirou himself. The sword seems to hold many different functions a blades. A weapon that Shirou has never seen before. The Mighy Sword Ascalon...



Seeing the goal before him, Shirou steps along the golden path. Him being a Saint only makes this moment more divine in itself. The steps along the path bring him closer to the weapon...eventually he stands before it looking down at the weapon that shall belong to him. The hand reaches out....!

He stops...that is because he sees something.. Standing right before him is the transparent image of someone. It's a middle aged man in armor. On his right hand is the same stigma that Shirou bears. Just like him, he is a Saint. The boy knows who this person is, Saint George. 

.....


".....That sword is one of heritage of the Saints that have passed through the generations. They have become great rulers, champions and heroes of the people. It is a Saint's destiny. Are you willing to take up that honor?"

"No! I'm not doing this out of the duty of being a Saint.I won't follow the destiny of having to become a great ruler or a king. I won't let myself see what happened before when I was younger. I won't have people dying just to die in my name again! I'll use this sword as a Savior. To save those that cannot be saved! Along with that, I'll destroy this idea called destiny!

With mighty force the boy removes the Sword from the earth. At the same time the baffled image of Saint George disappears. Even by it's size, the sword is wielded carefully and easily by Shirou. He weilds it like the warrior he is. At that moment the stigma on the back of Shirou's hand glows, resonating with the sword. With this, the powers from the Star of Purity are quickly being unlocked, being absorbed into his mind. 

Yes, now the Mighty Sword Ascalon has been gained, now is the time to strike back and save those people!


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kenju Arulus Teitoku - Mission*

Just as Noctis said, Kenju was on his way out the forest. It would seem that there weren't any more of the rogues as they made their way. Well he did feel it was fun taking care of that blonde-haired fool. The wound from before didn't really bother him actually it was already feeling better than before. It wasn't long before they finally made it out of the forest.

On the outside there could only be seen a single house. In front is a boy that would be considered handsome by most females. Apparently he's cutting the grass with a lawnmower. Kenju can't really help but wonder why he's so close to a forest full of rogue shinobi but if he wishes to die then it's no problem for Kenju.

"You!" Kenju pointed out to him, catching the boy's attention. At the next moment, Kenju tosses a letter into his hands. Aftre opening it, the boy's face begins to turn and he begins muttering something. Kenju dosen't care so he completly ignores it and considers the mission complete. "Well that's finished, really The Great Me can really get use to this sort of that. That is if the missions I get is as exciting as this." Kenju spoke as he turns back to the forest. "Heh, you yourself actually made things even more entertaining. You can find your own way back, well meet again, Noc" With that, Kenju walked off into the forest with his hands in his pocket and his back turned to them, making his way back to Konoha.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

While Kenju was walking back to Konoha, Noctis waved at him as he didn't look behind to see. "Heh, hopefully we do meet again if fate allows it." Noctis smirked. 

The boy said to be handsome read the letter and smiled. "I get the feeling the client will be very happy", Noctis thought. "Anyways, Raiko... Suiko lets go back home." Both the guards nodded and followed Noctis back to the path to Konoha.

"As long as I gain something from missions, I realized that I'm one step closer to what I want to achieve. With people like Kenju, Raiko, Suiko or even Kei there with me, I can hope to help them achieve their goals as well." Noctis narrated as he head for Konoha. The screen darkened...

"The only thing right now I want to achieve is protecting who is most precious to me..."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 7, 2011)

*{ReiMei Mayonaka, Makoto Uzumaki. ~King of Penguins~}*

"So Makoto do you have any idea what the mission is?"ReiMei stopped walking and turned around to Makoto.

"Something is causing trouble in the countryside destroying farming crops." Makoto caught up to ReiMei pulling the mission notice from his pocket. 

"Did they say what?" ReiMei tried reading the motice which was upside down to him. "I hope its not another raccoon disturbance."

"They say Penguins are causing it to snow destroying their crops." Makoto scratched his head, stuffing the paper back into his pocket. "That can't be right. Its far to warm for penguins to be in the countryside, we're so far from the Snow Country."

ReiMei didn't hear a word after Makoto said penguins. "Did you say Penguins?" ReiMei's eyes lit up with delight.  "I remember playing with the penguins when my family vacationed in Yukigakure. " ReiMei clapped his hands together in excitement. "Lets get going Makoto!"

*3 hours Later..*

"Makoto I can see it! The farms are covered in snow." ReiMei closed his eyes deactivating his Kessokugan. Stopping atop the hill to wait on Makoto. "Come on Makoto your so slow!" ReiMei laughed watching Makoto drudge up the hill.

Huff Huff. "Why are you in a such a rush?" Makoto collapsed onto his butt trying to catch his breath. Looking in the direction ReiMei was looking he saw nothing but a blur. "How can you see the village? The snow is blinding."

ReiMei looked at Makoto and laughed scratching his head. "I eat a lot of carrots, I have good eyesight!" A drop of sweat rolled down ReiMei's forehead hoping that Makoto believed him.

"I never did like vegetables. I'd rather have some Miso Ramen! " 

"Makoto bought it! I thought that wouldn't work."  ReiMei sighed deeply in relief extending his hand to Makoto. "Lets hurry and get there. I have a feeling they'll need us as soon as possible." ReiMei grinned helping Makoto from the ground and begin to dash towards the village.

"Did you say something Rei?" Makoto was trying his hardest to keep up with ReiMei which was impossible, ReiMei is way more agile then Makoto.

"Nope you must be hearing things bro. It was probably the wind." ReiMei laughed once again as they reached the gates of the village.

"ReiMei you are a weird guy you know that?" Makoto was practically gasping for air. From trying to keep up with ReiMei.

"I'm not weird. I'm just more unique than others!" ReiMei walked into the village trying to find the girl who contracted them.

Rei-ReiMei!!!! A blue haired girl ran towards ReiMei jumping on him.

"What happened? who jumped on me?"ReiMei flipped over to see the girl. E.Er..Erio!ReiMei could barely stutter his words out of his mouth. The words seemed so queer to him.

"Where have you been? You haven't mailed me you haven't come to visit!" The girl was blushing slightly as she wrapped her arms around ReiMei's neck.

ReiMei wrapped his arms around her waist not saying a word, just listening to her voice which gave him a sense of closure. Knowing Erio was safe.

"Rei I've missed you so much. I haven't seen you in 2 years! I was worried that you didn't get out of Hoshi."

ReiMei smiled thinking of Kyo's words. "Don't worry Erio I will never leave you alone like that again. You have been the only thing on my mind since that day. I've missed you too" ReiMei placed a soft kiss on her cheek. Her body warmed his in the cold snow and knowing she was safe filled ReiMei's heart with warmth.

Erio started to blush at ReiMei's kiss, tightening her arms around his neck. "You better not. Your the only one I have left." 

Makoto coughed trying to get the two's attention. "ReiMei who is she?" Makoto pointed towards the girl who ReiMei had firmly in his arms. 

ReiMei let Erio go and turned to Makoto and looked back at Erio."This is Erio Touwa, she is a childhood friend of mine I met her when I moved to Fuzen!" ReiMei was still blushing from Erio's embrace. 

Erio bowed towards Makoto and smiled. "Hi!" She smiled cutely and stood next to ReiMei.

*Suddenly a fierce wind broke through the village and everyone started to run out of the village.*

"Whats going on here Erio?" ReiMei grabbed a kunai and prepared for a battle.

Suddenly Penguins begin to wobble towards the three ninja. 

"We aren't going to let you do this to the village!" Makoto prepared by getting into his fighting stance.

"Wait I have a better way." ReiMei dropped his weapon and slowly walked towards the penguins. Talking to them.

"Who is your leader? I want to talk to him!" ReiMei slowly bowed to the penguins who summoned their boss to take care of this kid.

"Who dares to summon me from my sound slumber?" The Boss penguin looked towards ReiMei. "Was it you?"

"Yes sir. I wanted to talk with you since I heard you were here." ReiMei bowed to the boss showing his utmost respect for the Penguin. 

"What do you want?" The boss asked ReiMei irritated from being woken up. "Make it quick!"

"I would like to train under you Boss Penguin. And learn the legendary patience and focus of the Penguin-Nin!" ReiMei bowed again.

The Boss Penguin laughed at ReiMei causing ReiMei to lower his head in disappointment. "Kid you have guts. And I think you have potential so I will allow you to train with us." The boss turned from ReiMei. "Say your good byes we leave in an hour." The Boss disappeared into snow.

ReiMei turned to Erio and Makoto walking towards them bowing to Makoto. "Makoto take good care of her! If you don't I'll have your ass." ReiMei laughed and then turned to Erio. "Erio keep Makoto out of trouble. It'll be easier said then done." ReiMei kisses Erio softly on her cheek before turning to leave with the penguins. "I'll see you guys when I'm done!" ReiMei disappeared into snow.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | DRAGONxKNIGHT Arc *

*BEGIN_ACTION - THE_STANDING_OF_A_SAVIOR*










​
In the village, or rather city of Seline, there is havoc everywhere being unleashed. An army of bandits that act as if they are possessed have rampaged the city. There's damage and fire everywhere one looks. This normally wouldn't be a problem for the trained knights that protect the kingdom and the city. However there has become the obstacle of the giant of a man that swipes them away like children.

Tim, one of the children of the village is running from the danger with his mother. Every where they go can only be seen destruction. There isn't much hope left for them. Even the knights don't seem to be able to hold off against the beast of a man. Perhaps if there was someone that could be of match for the giant for even a few minutes, the knights might be able to take care of and defeat the bandits.

However that is only wishful thinking. Even someone a Tim's age can see that no one can face against the creature that can barely be called a man. Not even the Vice-Captain of the knights was able to last long. Having known this, Tim and his mother can only pray that they will be able to escape. They fully well know that the kingdom will-!? !!!

Tim's sight catches something from the sky. Not exactly from the sky but high on top of the castle. Tim's mouth opens in awe of what he sees taking place. The roof of the kingdom is splitting apart, but not of a fashion that it's being destroyed, instead it's as if they were one of those automatic doors that one finds at a grocery store. Along with it splitting apart, a platform is being risen from the the structure.

On the platform sits something mechanical in nature. Something someone would be surprised to see inside of a royal castle. It's someone that Tim has not seen before in his young life. From what can be seen it's a bird- no, actually it's a flying machine. A object  Tim has only heard about from others. 

A knight seems to be piloting the aircraft. While strangely, a person in black clothing is standing on the front of it. Normal, any average person would see this sort of thing as crazy. While Tim- "COOL!!!!"

.....On top of the castle...

Setsuko Shirou is standing on the front of an aircraft. Inside of it is a knight that supposedly knows how to pilot it. There would of course be no healthy knights inside of the castle. However, this knight that was sitting in the medical room offered to fly Shirou to his destination. The aircraft raises along with the platform.

They are brought to the sky, where Shirou immediately feels the wind blow across his face. In his right hand is the Mighty Sword Ascalon that he gained from the depths of the castle. The sword that Lidvia desires and is willing to kill the entire city for it. From what was gathered, Lidvia and Barius are on the farthest side of the city where it would take too long on feet. Therefor, King Selim offered the aircraft for a quicker transportation.

Air Slicer Y1

That was the name of the aircraft Shirou stood on top of. The engines of the Air Slicer Y1 roared loudly, making it hard for anyone to speak over. After a few seconds, the aircraft begins to take off , launching them forward higher into the skies. Soon enough, Air Slicer Y1 is above of the city Seline, chopping through the wind and the clouds as Shirou latches onto it with his chakra control. 

Eventually Air Slicer Y1 reaches to the far side of the city. Soon enough, those silver eyes catch sight of something. Down below on the earth is Lidvia and Barius, fending off knights. 

"UWAAHH!!" the knights are smacked away like flies from the strength of Barius. The girl with hair white as snow, Lidvia, laughs at her own superiority over the fools. "Hahhaha!! Do you trash ever learn!? You won't put a scratch on Barius! He's far more powerful than this entire city put together! Tell the King to bring me Ascalon before I start lining up children and killing them off!" Lidvia laughed even further. A loud sound catches her attention above.

What can be seen is a mechanical aircraft with a person standing on top. She recognizes this person in black. "Hm, Shirou-Oniichan," the girl smirked at the sight of him. Yet that reaction turned to one of shock. In Shirou's hand is large and oddly shaped sword one that Lidvia can only guess can be....Ascalon.

Shirou uses the muscles of his legs to push himself off of the aircraft and send himself forward. He shoots himself off like a rocket from the aircraft with the mighty sword in hand. The weapon is pulled back high with both hands, gaining more and more strength. "Barius!!" Lidvia calls out to her servant, warning him of what was coming. The large stone axe-club is pulled back, ready to cleave the boy in half.

"*GAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"

"*HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"

The two weapons collide with each other, creating a shaking force of power between the two that spreads shock and awe. One can hardly believe quaking strength that is being given off by the two forces. The rematch between the two inhuman beings unravels with exploding start off!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*
~The Ending~

Konoha was the same as Noctis and his two guards arrived back. "That mission was nicely done I would say." Raiko corrected his glasses and smiled. Noctis kept walking with his hands in his pockets thinking about what he should do for the rest of the day. Suiko noticed the Ichiraku Ramen shop, "Prince Noct, want to grab some ramen? My treat?" 

Noctis looked at the small standalone shop, it reminded him of a similar shop he was in front of when he first met Kei. He shook his head, "I guess, its not like Father's going to be home." The boy dropped his head as he sat on the seat. "You know your father is doing everything he can to spend some time with you, but he's busy leading the clan." Raiko patted Noctis on the back. 

The cook appeared out of the kitchen, "What do you boys want today?" Noctis looked above him at the menu, "I hear Pork Misu Soup sounds good." Suiko nodded, "Get us some Pork Misu Soup and that would be it." Suiko handed some Ryo over to the Cook. The Cook went to the back to complete their order. 

"Is there something wrong my Prince?" Raiko looked at the boy's depressed state. Noctis looked at him and sighed, "It's nothing..." Noctis had been thinking about the conflicts that have arised and burdened him recently but yet he still wants to keep it to himself. Raiko looked at him, "I see..." 

The Cook suddenly came in with 3 bowls of the requested Ramen. "Three Pork Miso Soup as wanted." He handed it over in front of the three on the counter. The three started eating, but Noctis was slowly consuming the food. Raiko was concerned but he didn't want to bug Noctis. As soon as they were done eating, they head towards the Ranen Residence.

Noctis noticed someone familar ahead, a bearded figure wearing a business suit. "It can't be..." Noctis started running towards the figure, and as closer as he got, the figure started to appear more clearly. It was Braule Ranen awaiting his son with his arms opened up. Raiko and Suiko was surprised to see the King back so early. 

"Father, you didn't really leave!" Noctis grabbed his waist and held it tightly. "I'm sorry Noct, I had business to take care of in Fuzenkagure." Braule put his hand on his son's head. Raiko and Suiko caught up to Braule and knelt down before him. "It's alright, no need for formalities." Both the guards stood back up. "I have an important announcement. But first I will need to relieve you of your duties of guarding the Prince." Raiko was shocked, "Why would we do that?!" 

"Now now, don't get jumpy. I'm taking Noctis under my care while going on my travels. I will train him until I think he is ready." Braule stated. Noctis heard this and looked up, "Father, are you serious?!"

Braule looked down on his son and smiled, "More serious than I ever was. Plus I've been so busy that I barely see you anymore and I want to repay that back." At that moment, Noctis felt true happiness, him and his father travelling the world and training under him. Something he could have never imagined. Raiko and Suiko looked like they were about to cry but held it back in.

"We leave Konoha in a bit, is there any last words to anyone you want to say before you go my son?" Braule had said. Noctis thought of Kei, but he had no idea where she would be... "N-no..." Noctis looked down and felt pathetic. Braule lifted the boys chin. "Its alright, I won't mind if you don't want to go." 

"But I do! I don't have to say much to anyone anyways." Noctis said. "Grab your things then, and I will wait at the front gate." Braule said as he left for the gate. Noctis nodded as he let go of his father to leave.

Raiko and Suiko felt sad but happy as well, they both followed Noctis to his room to help him pack up. "You guys shouldn't feel bad, its not like Im leaving forever." Noctis said with a smile. "Its not that we're sad, its just that we are not ready to let you go alone." Suiko had said.

"I'll be back someday, that be a promise to keep. When I do come back, I'll be the one working to protect you." Noctis happily said. Suiko was heartfelt by this and spread a tear from his eye, "Noct, just don't forget us... I want you to come back safely with no scratches!" Raiko slapped Suiko's head, "Don't be a idiot, hes in care of the King, there's no way the King would let anyone pluck a hair out of Noctis." Raiko corrected his glasses. "Prince Noct, I hope you gain alot from your adventure with the King, I'll miss serving you..." Raiko turned around and tears shed his eyes trying to not let anyone see him.

Noctis smiled and gave them a thumbs up, "You guys are more than my guards, you guys are my friends." Both of them started to cry with Joy. "Is that really necessary? No more crying, or I'll start to cry." Noctis closed his eyes and accidently let a tear shed. "I won't be a burden to you any longer once I come back, I'll fight alongside you instead of you guys fighting for me... I'll grow up!" Noctis wiped his tears.

"That you do my Prince, but we will always vow to protect your life no matter the cost." Raiko cleaned his glasses. The three finished packing Noctis's belongings and got ready to leave. Suiko helped carry his stuff while they were walking towards the Front Gates. The old man named Braule was waiting for his son in the distance. Noctis ran towards his father and was eager to leave. 

"Raiko... Suiko, you have served greatly protecting my son. Please look after the Ranen elders, I would greatly appreciate it." Braule smiled at them. "Anything for the King." Raiko corrected his glasses. 

"Well son, shall we?" Braule had put his hand on his shoulder. Noctis looked up to him and nodded. They both started to walk towards the distance wherever the wind would take them as both the Royal guards were waving goodbye in the distance. 













There was one person Noctis truly wanted to talk to before leaving but couldn't....

Noctis looked up in the sky as two birds were flying freely.

"Kei...
I wonder where you are and how you are?
I wish I could tell you how happy I am right now.
But I also wish I could talk to you more... 
And tell you everything about my life.
As will I enjoy hearing tales of your life.
Laughing together.... as two should..."

The two birds were dancing around in the air in a peaceful manner.

"I won't go back on my vow I made that day...
To erase the pain from your past by protecting you..
And Leading you to a future full of happiness...
One day... I'll return Kei and find you.
I still owe you alot...

I don't know if you can hear me or not...
But I know you'll somehow get this message..."

The two birds separated and flew their own different paths...

"After all...
It started with an apple..."

The figures that once represented Braule and Noctis were nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2011)

*-In the shadows of the night, a snake slithers around-*

Alarms were set off in Konoha, as shinobi yelled and ran around. They had been alarmed by the villages sensor shield, that someone had infiltrated. The village was in chaos. They didn't know where this infilatrator was, or who he was, they just knew he was among them.

*"Squad one, set up a defense unit around the Hokage's mansion, squad's two and three patrol the gates, and squad's four and five come with me. We're going to search every inch of this village until this threat is gone!"*

The squads quickly ran to their respective spots. The man in charge of the groups looked forward, said quietly to himself:

_"No matter what I'll put a stop to any threats that come to Konohagakure, even if it kills me."_

He took a step forward and noticed his men gasped, but didn't understand until after he heard a voice right next to him.

"Is that so? Well I'm afraid that you'll only get half your wish then."

The man, cought by surprise, took a second to look at the man. He had a sly smile and his eyes were shut. 



The man quickly took out a kunai and slashed next to him, where the voice had come from, but when he slashed the man was just---gone.

"Oh no, surly you don't think it'll be that easy. I mean, I think the boss is overestimating me, only sending me here to do the job, but regardless I think I'm more than enough to handle you guys."

He heard the voice behind himself, and turned around, but he wasn't there.

"Oh my my, you sure seem jumpy. Why is that?"

He turned back around and saw the man standing about five feet in front of himself. He couldn't waste anymore time, he had to take this man out now.

"Everyone attack!"

All the men didn't waste any time asking questions, they just jumped. Some were making handseals, some took out kunai and shuriken, and some had already deployed their jutsu's. The silver haired man just stood there though, as the attacks came crashing into him. The leader covered his eyes as a giant dust cloud exploded from all the incoming attacks, and all he could hear was the giant explosion of the attacks colliding. He thought it may have been overkill, but he wouldn't allow any threat to come to the village.

As the smoke cleared he looked, and there was not one drop of blood, in fact, the man wasn't even there. Looking at the men in front of them they were smiling, but suddenly blood spilled from them and they collapsed. Some were cut in half, some just had heart wounds. 

"Is that all you really have? I thought you all would have put up a better challenge than this."

He looked behind him, the silver haired man was standing there, completely fine. The leader tightened his fist, as anger enveloped him. All these shinobi, just died, and he wasn't able to do anything, he couldn't stop their deaths. But this man had been responsible for that. He quickly formed handseals and took a deep breath. He poured an extreme amount of chakra into this attack, a lot more than it usually took, powering it up. He then breathed out:

"Fire Style: Great Fire Ball Jutsu!"

A giant fire ball hit the ground, and the silver haired man just looked as it got closer to him.

"Oh that's hot! I can feel the intensity of the flames from here and I haven't even been hit."

The silver haired man backed up, but eventually backed up into a building, and then the fire style jutsu crashed into him, exploding the building and leaving a giant crater.

The squad leader started to huff and puff. He never had that great of a chakra pool, and pouring that much chakra into a fire ball was exhausting. However before he could continue to think on this thought he heard the same voice:

"But as long as you can avoid it it's nothing special to say the least."

Surprised he quickly looked over and redrew a kunai. He yelled out:

"Damn you!"

His kunai drew closer and closer to the silver haired man's neck, and he wasn't moving. However right before it hit his neck he felt a intense pain, and fell to the ground. Blood spewed from the center of his chest down to his hip.

"Sorry about that. I'd like to play with you for a bit longer, but I have a job to do."

The leader of the squads gripped the ground, trying to just stay conscious, but it was to much, he slowly passed out. The silver haired man looked away and looked towards the Hokage's mansion with a wicked smile.

"Now, to finish things up."

*-Part One's End. The Shinobi's of this generation are now training, to become stronger, to accomplish their own goals, but will they succeed? They will train for three long years, but it's unknown if they will still stand a chance. Only time will tell-*

*-No One May Post Now Until Kei/Laix Posts the first Post of the Filler Arc-*​


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Genderswap Arc**
**NOTE* Points will be given out, and there will be no level limit so those behind can catch up! Get posting like crazy! It's your one chance!*

*The rain pours heavily as the young group of shinobi walked around the large mansion. A woman had invited each of them to participate in a tournament, but it didn't look like much at the moment. So far, it was just a really old mansion with cobwebs and drab curtains everywhere. However, the house was just a deceptive as her tounge.

"Foolish children! All they do is take eachother for granted! _Especially_ those of the opposite sex! It's all about sex, sex, sex, sex and sex but never love these days! And sometimes they don't even know what it's like to be in eachother's shoes! Well ...! Let's see how they cope with this!" the woman chuckled to herself before slowly hovering down from the balcony to in front of the children. She had a large book in her hands, which she then went on to slam down on the floor. A large black seal was in place, but it soon began to glow a bright mixture of red and pink.

"Boys beat girls! Girls beat boys! That's all you think life's about! Defeating the opposite sex? It's about loving eachother! Well, I'm *SICK* of it! How about taking a dip in eachother's shoes? How would you survive then!?" she let out one last burst of laughter as she book opened by it's own will, creating a strong whirpool of wind. The teenagers were instantly caught inside it, hurled inside the book before it slammed shut. 

It transported them through a strange portal, before eventually landing in front of a hotsprings. It was one in the middle of nowhere, that seemed to have it's usual customers. However, there was a difference-

The teenagers weren't their usual selfs. Their appearances had changed dramatically. Tifa's large breasts had dissapeared and her hair was shorter, while Koji had a much more feminine face.
*GENDERSWAPED!*​*
*​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The figure once known as the Prince woke up from what seems like a long slumber. "Ugh What happened?" The 'figure' rubbed his eyes seeing that a hot spring was in front of him. "Why do my hands feel so soft?", The figure thought before he realized there were two bumps on his chest. The body of the figure was much more thinner and worst of all he couldn't feel the man's pride. "What is this?!" Noctis examined the body, and figured out it was the body of a female.


*Spoiler*: __ 







"No way! I'm a woman?! This has to be a dream!" Noctis tried to wake herself up but couldn't. She saw familiar faces around the entrance to the hot spring. "I have to figure out what's going on..." Noctis ran around trying to find someone she knew but she couldn't feel comfortable in the body she was running in. Her breasts were making her lose balance being the first time she was walking in the body of a girl. 

"Even my voice changed... What do I call myself now that Im a female?! The Princess?" Noctis thought as trying to regain her breath from running around.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She rubbed the back of her head, as it felt pounding. Just where in hell was she, what had happened. Her vision was a bit blurry, but as she opened her eyes, and she could see steam up ahead. Was she at a hot spring? Why was she at one? Why had she come here? She remembered going to the lady's old mansion, but that's the last thing she could remember. What events transpired since then?

She started to stand up, but noticed something---strange. Well no not that, her body felt different to say the least. As her eyes adjusted felt her chest. It felt hard now, and there was no squishyness to it, she had somehow lost what breasts she had. She sighed and sat down, wondering what happened, but then she felt something, uncomfortable? She couldn't explain the feeling, but her pants felt cramped, and the way she was sitting, it was making her feel a slight amount of pain. She quickly jumped up and said to herself:

"What the hell was that---"

Then stopped herself. Her voice, it sounded---deeper, more masculine. She finally understood, but couldn't believe it at first. The first thing she did was run over to the water and look at her reflection. It confirmed it, she was a male. 



Her facial features, they looked masculine, and that pain from earlier must of come from---

"What the hell happened to me!"


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

Once they had landed in front of the hotsprings, Tifa stood up only to feel different. She looked down and saw her huge breasts were gone, sparking a panic inside her. 
"*NYAAAAH!*" she screamed as she sprinted forward, dashing for inside the springs. She quickly found a mirror and was surprised at what she saw.



"Oh ... my god!" Tifa gasped as she felt her face, before feeling her crotch. There was a lump! *A LUMP!*

"Fucking hell Tifa!" Vaan shrieked as he saw Tifa in a completely different form. However the changes had affected Vaan too; it didn't even look like him.


*Spoiler*: _Vaan_ 








"V-Vaan!? That can't be you!" she cried as she grabbed for Vaan's breasts, double checking they were real. Vaan didn't seem bothered at all, and even began to juggle them himself.

"Wow ... why aren't mine big like yours?"
"Because ...!? I dunno! Let's just go see the others!" Tifa sighed as she led Vaan out of the springs to the main group. She recognised some features of the group, with Kyo and Kei's silver hair being one of them. But she couldn't tell which one was which! 

"I guess the same thing happened to you, huh?" Lyra grumbled as she approached Tifa and Vaan. "The rabbit and her, or rather his brother have bene transformed!"
"So have you!" Tifa snapped back at Lyra, who had indeed been changed too.



"W-Well ... it still looks kinda like me!"
Vaan and Tifa shook their heads in disagreement, leaving a bubble-burst Lyra.

"Thalia? *THALIA!*" Tifa yelled out as she walked into the group, trying to search for her sister leaving Vaan and Lyra. He looked at her for a moment before letting out a small sigh.

"So will we still be able to hook up?"
"How the hell can we!? I don't know what to do as a guy and you don't know what to do as a girl! _Idiot!_" Lyra punched Vaan in the face, naturally hurting more due to her bulkier arms. Vaan was knocked to the ground; not accustomed to being a girl, his skirt had blew up and his striped panties were revealed.

"Striped ... _panties?_"
"Striped ... _panties?_"

"*STRIPED PANTIES!?*" Tifa had noticed too, shooting around over her shoulder. There was a moment of silence as Vaan blushed heavily.

"*STRIPED PANTIES!!*"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka ,Erio Touwa, Makoto Uzumaki*

Genderswap Arc

The three ninja awoke to painful headaches. The place they ended up looked completely different then before.

"What was that?" ReiMei began to rise to his feet looking around at the scenery . 

"My head is pounding..Ugh" Makoto got up looking around as well, trying to figure out where they were.

"ReiMei, Makoto look at yourselves!" Erio covered her mouth at hearing her voice. It was deep and masculine. Come to think of it her chest didn't feel the same, and her crotch felt weird like there was something hanging between her legs.

ReiMei checked himself he felt his chest but it wasn't flat it was squishy and he could no longer feel anything between his legs. "What the hell is happening? Who was the crone anyway?"

Makoto fainted after he realized he had female parts.

"He probably has a nosebleed or something." ReiMei laughed loudly but his voice was different. It was soft and sweet.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She, no he, was still freaked out about the whole incident. How could this have happened? It didn't make any sense to him. However he remembered a few boys from his past, Kyo, Koji. She knew Koji was lustful at times, not so sure about Kyo, but she always wondered what made guys so perverted, or at least out right perverted. She walked away, wondering if she should try to put up a act or not.

As she wandered she saw three people, one was fainted, one was a girl, and one was a boy.

"Well, I might as well see how this body of mine reacts."

She walked behind the girl and gave her a hug from behind. She leaned her head in towards her ear as Thalia said:

"Don't be scared, I won't hurt you."

She still wasn't use to her new voice, but she thought what the hell, might as well try something while she isn't herself.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

*{ReiMei,Erio}*

"That isn't funny Erio!" ReiMei thrashed to get free trying to keep calm.

"I'm right here. Thats not me." Erio looked puzzled at the appearance of this stranger. He didn't seem to be a threat, so he just watched.

"If Makoto is knocked out then who is hugging me?" ReiMei started to freak out trying to get herself free, but I didn't work the guy was to strong for her. "Please don't hurt me. I'll do anything just please let me go." She started to blush thinking about this guy who grabbed her. He was so strong and his voice so deep and soothing.

"Who are you?" Erio was suddenly getting jealous as his girlfriend was falling for some guy who just tried to grope her.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, seeing the girl blush, did it work? She backed up off of her and then smiled:

"Gotcha, I can't believe that actually worked. Didn't know it could be that easy, and I must say, being so close to someone---it was a pretty good experience, I think I'll get use to this. I'm stronger, more persuading, and overall better as a guy, I see absolutely no downs sides to being one at all. I may be making a overall assumption, but being a guy is a lot better than being a girl."

He stretched out his arm and yawned loudly. He looked back at the girl and said:

"Oh sorry forgot to say---my name's Thalia. I know that's a girl's name but that's to much of a bother to explain, so yeah, just go with that."

She closed her eyes and then rolled onto her back, looking up at the sky:

"So what are your guy's name's, and where exactly is this place?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

The girl turned to the strange guy and bowed. "I am ReiMei. Nice to meet you. She smiled cutely nudging Erio to introduce himself.

"I am Erio. " Erio didn't now he just observed the guy who now was outstretched on the ground. "Where did you come from?" Erio was for some reason uneasy about this guy. Or maybe its because he hugged ReiMei. 

"That one on the ground is Makoto. She is uhbusy at the moment." ReiMei sat down being weary of her skirt.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

He looked over to see the one laying down on the ground, and then looked at ReiMei and Erio. She sat up and closed his eyes, trying to exactly remember.

"Well basically I went to this mansion and the next thing I remember I wake up near a hot springs. So basically that's the answer of where I came from."

He stood up and looked at ReiMei and Erio. He thought for a few seconds and then blantly said out loud:

"So are you two like girlfriend and boyfriend or what? Just so I know where my boundaries are."

Thalia stood up and walked past them back towards the hotsprings.

"Well anyways I might as well go to the hotsprings since they're so close, you guys up for that?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

*{ReiMei,Makoto,Erio}*

ReiMei blushed a lot more, her face turning bright red. "We are just friends. And sure I am up for a hot spring. But don't get any funny ideas mister!" ReiMei giggled and winked at Thalia. walking up to him and holding onto his arm.

"Idiot. Makoto wake up.. wake up." Erio kept pushing Makoto until she woke up not realizing what happened. "We are going to the hot springs. We are going to figure out what's going on." Erio helped Makoto up and dusted her off.

"Where's ReiMei Erio?" ReiMei and Thalia were far ahead of the two and weren't showing any signs of waiting for Erio and Makoto. "Lets catch them." Makoto followed as Erio walked at a fastened pace. "Are you ok Erio?" Makoto was obviously clueless as to what happened.

"...." Erio didn't say a word he just headed to the hot springs at a fast pace. Clearly he didn't want to talk.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As he walked forward he noticed that girl, ReiMei, was following him. However she did something he didn't expect. She held onto his arm. She lightly blushed and then thought to himself:

_'What have I gotten myself into.'_

Then smiled back at ReiMei, happily saying:

"Don't worry I won't, I'm not that type of person."

He looked forward and approached the hotspring, however he managed to get his arm back from ReiMei and started to head into a changing room, but before he did he turned around to ReiMei and said:

"Hey you know, thanks for at least keeping me company."

Thalia turned back around and went inside the changing room and instantly blushed. She made sure to keep his eyes closed as he went into a changing room. He slowly took off his clothes and inspected his body. As he thought he had become completely male. The strange thing is, the first time she's seen a full naked male would be now, as in all previous times, she well, hasn't. She blushed and looked away, wondering how or what he could do to get more use to this body and everything that came with it.

He sighed and stood up, grabbing a towel. He made sure to close his eyes again, not wanting to find himself staring at others, and then managed to get out safely. He smiled, thinking that that was easy, and then headed for the hot spring.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

*{Makoto,Erio, ReiMei}*

ReiMei smiled as she thought of Thalia. 'He was pretty cute. I think he likes me too.' ReiMei held her hands together standing there delighted that Thalia thanked her for keeping him company. 'Where could Erio and Makoto be?' ReiMei looked around before deciding to go into the women's changing room. 

*Meanwhile..*

"He better not touch her! I'll kill him. Mark my words..." Erio marched down the pathway angry that ReiMei would run off with some stranger. And leave him.

*Back at the springs*

ReiMei admired her new body and blushed touching her boobs. 'I've never seen a naked woman before.' She quickly grabbed a towel and wrapped it around her body and proceeded to the springs. "A nice hot spring just what I need after all this craziness." She sunk below the water leaving everything above her nose exposed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As he entered the springs he noticed ReiMei in the springs, although all he could see of her was everything above her nose. He figured these springs must not be that well supervised. He then proceeded to enter the springs himself, and then laid back. He smiled to her, unsure of what to say, but he was at least glad he had company. 

Closing his eyes he was sure he could fall to sleep any moment. Not only was he drowsy but the hot springs were so relaxing that he couldn't almost help but fall to sleep. However he managed to keep conscious for a bit and slowly made his way to ReiMei. Careful not to look at her _too_ much he said:

"Hey, again, thanks for keeping me company, I appreciate it, honestly. It'd be so boring if I were here alone."

Thalia yawned and laid back, she was getting sleepy alright. She looked back over towards ReiMei, laying right next to her, he said:

"So again, thanks and---"

Thalia would have finished that sentence, however his eyes closed, leaving him to sleep right next to ReiMei in the hotsprings.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

*{ReiMei}*

ReiMei smiled softly leaning over to kiss Thalia's cheek. "Sweet dreams. Thalia." ReiMei's face emerged from the water and she leaned back against the springs' stone wall. 'This is nice. The springs' waters' are so warm and relaxing, I could stay here all day.' She swam closer to Thalia making sure she was quiet enough to not wake him. 'He looks so peaceful.' She thought to herself about her situation. 'Being a girl isn't so bad after all its actually kind of fun.' She gently wrapped her arms around Thalia's arm resting her head on his arm and falling asleep next to him.

After a few minutes Makoto and Erio were in the spring as well. But when the looked to the other end they saw ReiMei snuggled up to Thalia. They were soundly asleep together. They looked so innocent, but Erio didn't see it that way. 

"I'm going to give them a piece of my mind." Erio was getting ready to swim over to the other end until he felt something grab him by the wrist.

"Don't wake them up Erio. They look so peaceful, and me and you both know ReiMei Isn't that type of person." Makoto talked him into leaving them be. 'Plus they look cute together like that.' She smiled and began a conversation with Erio.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 8, 2011)

"Ugh...  What could have possibly...?"

Date scratched the back of his head gently.  For some reason had had just... fell.  Fell from the world and landed by a hot spring.  He slowly rose himself off of the ground and realized how... dainty his fingers were.  And his nails were longer than her remembered.  And his chest felt a tad heavier.  He was really confused now. He rubbed his eyes gently and decided to go for a walk.  He didn't notice anyone in this group but his ears perked up when he heard names mentioned.

_Tifa, Vaan, and Thalia?  What the Hell?_

He sighed and found a fountain of intricate design.  He sighed and looked at his reflection.  He wasn't really expecting to see anything, his reflection was something he didn't have to expect, because it would always be the same.

Oh how wrong he was.

Looking back at him was a rather pretty brown-haired girl.


*Spoiler*: __ 







"What... the... FUUUUUCK?!?!  What happened to me?!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo eyes slowly opened, he felt weird...And lighter? The steam from the hotsprings was clouding with his eyes. He touched the ground to propel himself upward, but then he felt something jiggle. Kyo stopped, something was jiggling, it was heavy as hell and it was jiggling...Kyo touched his chest and felt something was there, his eyes widen as his hands traveled southwards...

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"Kyo shriek, wait! Kyo shriek!? He ran towards the closets mirror and his mouth dropped..



He paused for a moment,"Damn...I look good....WAIT THAT ME!?" Kyo quickly looked around for Kei until he bumped into something and fell down on his butt...

"Ouch...That hurt.."she said as she rubbed her butt but then looking up her mouth dropped

"What the hell is going on?"Kei asked as he looked down on his older sister/ brother.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

*Gender Swapped*

Ikuto Uchiha had woken up from his night time slumber, forced up the the strong shine of the morning sun, the shine was up on his(?) eyes and forced him to sit up, a sudden weight was in his shoulders, yet he ignored it for the simple fact that he was still too sleepy to care.

Yet the rays of the sun kept bothering his eyes... Soon he gave and stood from the bed he(?) laid upon in, ignoring the mirror that surrounded the bathroom, he quickly brushed his (?) teeth and soon undressed, the weight on his shoulders didn't seem to stop, maybe it was some strain or something he gotten from training. And so once again he ignores that weight and continues in to the shower, still eyes dimmed like those of a child just awakening, he (?) didn't perceive anything, after he extended his (?) hand towards the soap he noticed a thin like hand, slim, with a tender  soft skin. 

"What?"

Ikuto was brought into confusion, and so closed the hand up to his face, he analyzed it, but his vision was covered by the steam of the hot water, and so he once again, ignored it...

After covering his hands on this soapy fluid, the smell was tender to the nose, and so his (?) voice was led to a gentle sigh

~Sigh~

Ikuto noticed that his voiced had sound sort of... high pitched? While coursing his hans through his shoulder while staring into space in confusion, he suddenly felt a soft, sensitive, a sort of shocking feeling coursed as soon as Ikuto managed to touched them, but, he always showered like this... why in hell did he suddenly so different this morning? 

"What the hell is..."

Ikuto stopped as he looked down, two large breast were placed where his chest was, he eyes widen in fear as he thought the worst, his head slightly moved forwards and when he managed to see the context of what he wanted to see... 

there was nothing...

Ikuto head calmly moved back as he turned of the water, as he got out of the shower, he when towards the mirror and coursed his hand through it to take out the steam, a naked woman stood before him... Ikuto laughed nervously as he touched part of his (???) body and then noticed...

"I'm a Fucking GIRL!!!???"

Ikuto felt to his butt as he it the back of his head with the ball, the pain made his eyes closed as he rubbed the area he had hit, as soon as he manged to open the corner his eyes, his face turned red, as he witness...

"Oh my... IT GONE!!" 

Ikuto burst out of the bathroom and drying herself of and placing the first thing she could find. She once again stared at her self form in her new form of clothing, though Ikuto Uchiha's anger grew as the shrouded her new body and flames emanated from her arms and legs.

"Who the hell did this!?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

Kei didn’t say anything, she (he) was more confused than anything and plus the simple fact that Kyo was running around surprised at his own assets was getting on his nerves. But the thing that really got Kei was the fact that her brother had bigger boobs than her in his girl mode. They jiggled, they bounced around like beach balls, but when Kei was a girl, and her boobs didn’t bounce. They were flat…
Kei began to cry…

“This is so unfair…” she (he) said as he took a stick and began to circle it around the corner

“Unfair?!” Kyo yelled, “I am going to kill the little bugger who did this!”

Kyo looked at Kei, she was more bishounen then him, she almost looked better looking than him. Kyo sighed, and why was his boobs so bouncy and perky. It seemed weird, Kyo grabbed his sister by the collar and dragged her in with the rest of the people and sighed.So it happened to everyone, oh the bullshit of all this was too much.

“So I take it…” Kyo began as he looked around, “That everyone changed…”

“Ikuto!” Kei said as he jumped into Ikuto boobs and gave them a soft squeeze, “Your boobs…Are an angel send..”


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Awoken from his peaceful slumber Sanu Kaguya stood and immediately realized there was something was different. He felt smaller and trying to stand was becoming a chore. He checked all around for something with a reflection surface so he may better assess the status of his body. At his final attempt to stand resulted in him falling face first into the ground only being saved by a mysterious cushion.

" So it seems an enemy has casted a genjutsu on me "

He pondered......silently who,what,and why someone would cast such an illusion. Yet he stood again gaining his balance rather quickly almost dancing to increase his speed. In his haste he reached a hot spring were he gazed into the water hoping to have his body revealed. The girl gazing back at him shocked and surprised him to the point he fell backwards.



He uttered one word at the image he saw...

"Mother...."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 8, 2011)

*Miho*

Hair? Check

Eye Patch? Check

Weapons? Check

Armor? Check

Though something seemed wrong...the armor wasn't filling out nicely, in fact, the breastplate was rather loose and it felt much tighter than before. Much, much, much tighter her armor felt. She also felt rather strange and her hands very rough, which was usual for her, even if she did use a sword. Inquisitive she brought her hands up to the front of her face. Her one eye narrowed as she gazed down at her small, but rough hands.

They were much more manly than she remembered them being.

They were small as they always were. Though her nails were much shorter and her skin much rougher like they changed from silk or cotton to sandpaper. This wasn't the only strange occurrence immediately throwing her hands toward her breastplate, Miho's face darken considerably. There were no breast to speak up, the rather round above average perky globes that hung from her chest...her utterly flat and non existent. Her chest felt the very meaning of masculinity.

This wasn't feeling right.

"This had better be a joke." She said to herself in a much more gruffer voice  as she scanned the room around her. She was at a spring and luckily there was a mirror nearby for her to look at. The closer she came to the mirror the more anger she felt as she noticed the person in the mirror was her, but not her. The person in the mirror that looked back at her was not a curvaceous woman, but a man.

This man held a taller, slightly buffer, but slender, and just as curvy body type with the same long chestnut brown hair. The shoulders were broader and the her or rather his, body was much more tone. The chin was cut sharper and the face was only slightly more masculine. No matter how many times she...he looked each body type attribute matched up exactly with very minute changes.

She was indeed now a he.

"Is this some kind of joke? Disrespecting me like this?!" Miho shouted as she turned around, looking over at all the other disoriented people who were among the hot spring. There weren't many times to mad, but she found this a very good time to be beyond pissed off. Hell, even her voice wasn't the same any more. It still held her confident and regal tone, but was much deeper despite her still slightly feminine looks.

Needless to say, she didn't find this funny, she herself wasn't trying to be funny and she was indeed very pissed off.

Shit was getting very real super fast.

When no answer was given she pulled out one of her swords and held it up above her head.

*BOOOM*!

Water splashed straight above from Miho's position like a geyser as her sword slammed against the ground scaring a lot of people. 

"I shan't take this lying down."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 8, 2011)

*???*



"YOU'RE FUCKING KIDDING ME!!!!"

*SMASH*

He looked, or rather she, looked at herself in the mirror, well the broken mirror now. It was unfuckingbelievable the first thing she noticed upon waking up were the fact that her chiseled masculine body was replaced. Instead of the nicely toned pecs there were glorious mounds that were, well great.

She kneaded and caressed them for a little enjoying the sensation, they were perfect. The swell, the size, the shape, these were were a fabulous pair of breasts.

_Kukukukukukukuku_

"Yea I do have a great rack now don't I? They bounce like crazy holy shit."She moved over to another mirrror and began to run in place. Watching her magnificent chesticles flop all over the place. As she did this she saw that her firm ass was replaced by a bouncy circular shaped rump. She slapped it around a little as the painful sting sent a shiver down her spine, but it hurt so...good.

"So that's why they kind of like that. I never understood that. Hmmm I wonder."

She dropped to the floor doing a split and popped her butt up and down on the ground. It was an amazing gymnastic feat that only a trained stripper would be capable of.

"Being a sexy girl isn't hard at all. They complain too much, this is kind of cool. But I don't have all day to play around with myself. I gotta figure out who the hell did this and bite them.

This was not something he could get use to but he might as well enjoy it while he had it. He left the room he was in to see a girl with red hair, a boy with blue hair, and a girl with white hair congregating. He walked over towards them.

"I guess the prettiest boy of my generation makes for the prettiest girl. Now who does the viper have to bite to death to end this?" He or rather she got into a fighting stance inviting the three to come at her. She may be a girl now but you can't take the Viper out of Koji Kazama.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis couldn't find his royal guards anywhere or recognize anyone, and worse she couldn't remember what had happened before this unusual situation.  "Since I am a girl...." Noctis blushed at her perverted thought.. "No, I can't... It wouldn't seem right..." She shook her head and continued to run around looking for someone who can help.

Shee noticed a group of people gathering around. "Hmm Whats with the commotion?" Noctis approached the group of people, they consisted of a boy with blue hair, a girl with red hair, and another she couldn't see clearly. There was this one girl that came approaching the group and it looked like she wanted to provoke a fight. "This isn't good.." Noctis dashed forward to see if she could solve the conflict.


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

Tifa saw a girl with similar hair to Date. She wasn't sure if it was him, but had to take a chance. Tifa slowly approached him, before tapping on his back. Not even giving him a chance to reply, she swung him around only to jump at his appearance.

"Oh my god!" she gasped before smiling sheepishly. "You look hot Date~!"
"I second that!" Vaan popped up as he strolled over to Date, wearing an incredibly short skirt. "Who knew your ugly face would turn out looking so hot?"
"Shut up Vaan! Just because your tits are small!" Tifa snapped before pausing for a moment. 

If her boobs were so large normally ... would that mean that her---?

"Tifa?"

Not replying to Vaan, she quickly shoved her hands down her pants before her face turned completely red. 

"*IT'S HUGE!!*" she shrieked before collapsing in shock, or perhaps lust?
"R-Really!? Then because m-mine is so huge then shouldn't my boobs be huge!?" Vaan began to panick as he hoped the group wouldn't get the wrong idea.
"It means your dick is small," Lyra sniggered as she tried to contain her laughter. Vaan's face went a bright scarlet as he looked away from Lyra and his collapsed sister on the ground.
"Pfft, something went wrong with the jutsu!"
"Oh really?"
"*YEAH REALLY!*"
"_Hmph,_" Lyra shook her head with a smug grin before walking over to Kyo and Kei. However, she was stopped by a voice echoing through the sky.

"CHILDREN! YOUR FIRST TEST WILL BE TO ENTER A MIXED HOT SPRINGS IN YOUR CURRENT FORMS! WHO WILL CRACK FIRST ...?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Gender bender Arc*

Hakro woke up as he was in a hotsprings, he noticed his hair did not get any longer it was still shaggy and at his shoulders but noticed something was wrong. He felt his chest was bouncy as she looked down as he was skinny and had boobs. He looked at Akina who looked like a guy but her hair was in a braid and looked like a gothic punk to him. "What did you heard before we change places as man and women Akina, you have the best hearing with me and my wolves but I want to make it correct? I don't care for this if I have my stuff I can still fight." "I think the women said she was sick of hearing about sex" Akina said in a deep male voice. "How would this effect us anyway you would in love, nobody could love a beast like me anyway." He looks at his woles and thinking they were not male anymore they were female.

Hakro was starting to laugh, "I wonder how Darius and Diana are going to react to this "What you have no intrest of having sex with anyone at the moment. I am not sure that I am at the moment." "I would like to screwed with Diana for how much trouble she caused me. Let's find a way to get back to your old selves at the moment and talk with everyone else that is here at the moment." Akina did not like the fact she was a guy at the moment as she had her staff to guid her as she walked beside Hakro and his wolves. Hakro was in his thoughts as he looked around as she pulled out a cigreet and light it as she took a drag on it and looked around. Akina had his hears open thinking this was not far she wanted her breast back and her soft skin and sweet voice back too. "We never met any of these people that are here, they don't know who we are, we could end up having sex with somebody who is the same sex but had changed from there original form." Akina hits him with his staff as Hakro just made him sick.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

“I am going to crack alright…SOMEONE SKULL FUCKING WIDE OPEN!”

Kyo wasn’t a happy camper, his boobs were big and heavy and some guy across the room was giving her a dirty stare that made her feel uncomfortable. This wasn’t her best day, he turned around to seek the comfort of her brother but found him rubbing up on some other girls boobs. Kyo sighed as he grabbed his coller and sighed. 

“Are you okay?” Kei asked as she looked at her brother, he just growled some incoherent stuff it wasn’t until a white hair and dark skinned girl walked up that shit got real…

"I guess the prettiest boy of my generation makes for the prettiest girl. Now who does the viper have to bite to death to end this?"

Kyo left eye twitched, “Oh is this coming from the girl with fake boobs over there and the fucked up tan?” she asked

Kei sighed, “Please…Stop…”he couldn’t help but to chuckle at how Kyo and the other girl acted

“No this bimbo bitch started it!” Kyo yelled before Kei grabbed her and slinged her over his shoulders, “No put me down Kei! Put me down!”

“Not until you learn to play nice with others…” Kei said but only for Kyo to yell and point at the dark skinned girl

“You are fake! *LIKE THOSE FUCKING TITS  OF YOURS!”*Kyo yelled as he struggled


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
Koji's eye began to twitch as the red haired girl began to call him, no it was her now, out on having fake breasts.

"Who are you calling bimbo and accusing of having fake tits? These are as real as the cellulite on your ass you ugly fucking cow. And by the way..." Koji began to bounce up and down her chest flopping around freely.

"Can fake boobs move like this? No now go find a piece of chocolate cake to gorge yourself on fatty. Better yet put the fork down and hit the stair master maybe then you can be as fabulous as all of this." Koji ran her hands up her body sensually, gyrating and shaking her hips suggestively. As a male he was a pretty boy and as a girl he was fucking smexy. He didn't need some fugly jealous bitch telling him otherwise.


"CHILDREN! YOUR FIRST TEST WILL BE TO ENTER A MIXED HOT SPRINGS IN YOUR CURRENT FORMS! WHO WILL CRACK FIRST ...?"

"They said children so no pet cows allowed. So you can leave your brother here Kei. Come to the hotspring with me."Koji winked at Kei then walked up to him. She ran her forefinger underneath his chin giving her best come hither look.

"Don't worry little rabbit I'll only bite you in the right places."She walked by and continued onto the hotsprings as commanded by the person who obviously in charge. Some kind of challenge was taking place but Koji could care less he wanted to put an end to this and get his body back. Their were things he had to do.


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

"Hot springs?"
"Hot springs?"
"Hot springs?"

The three looked at eachother before sighing. Yep, hot springs. Mixed hot springs. Just being a mixed hot spring made Tifa feel on edge.

"I have to get into a hot spring with my BROTHER!?" she cried to herself before shaking her head in protest. "I won't do it!"
"We have to idiot!" Lyra snapped before storming in. In her male form, she was tall and much more muscular, making Vaan watch in envy.

"How comes she's so ripped as a guy!? She must be a body builder as a girl! Gross!" Vaan made a sick face; strange considering his body was that of a girl with small breasts and love handles.

"Aww Vaan you look cute as a girl!" Tifa smiled in awe as she pinched Vaan's cheek, before heading inside the hot spring. "Come on Vaan! Or should I say Vanilla?!"
"Shut up Terry!" Vaan growled before following after his sister. 

Once they got inside the hot springs, they saw that there were lockers for each of them with a white towel inside. The place seemed to be quite busy, but the lockers were empty. 

"Where's the changing rooms?" Lyra wondered as she wanered down the hall where the lockers were placed. Her face began to freeze as the three slowly realised something.

"There aren't any changing rooms ... are there?"
"*NO CHANGING ROOMS!?*" Tifa screamed before demolishing half the lockers in anger. "*I AM NOT GETTING CHANGED IN FRONT OF YOU GUYS!*"
"Hey! I don't see what the big deal is! Guys aren't afraid to get changed in front of the girls!"
"B-But ... you're a girl! You have boobs! And stripy panties!"
"So? I think it's pretty cool," Vaan smirked before glancing over only to be shocked to death. Lyra was getting changed, slowly pulling down her boxers. Vaan swiftly fainted in shock as Tifa looked away.

"Lyra! That's gross!" 

She simply ignored the Warholics as she then wrapped a towel around her wiast, before turning around with a dis-interested face.

"_What?_"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Seeing that they were causing huge attention to others, "Well things are starting to heat up, better calm it down." She thought as she used her agility to get there faster. At that moment someone said,

"CHILDREN! YOUR FIRST TEST WILL BE TO ENTER A MIXED HOT SPRINGS IN YOUR CURRENT FORMS! WHO WILL CRACK FIRST ...?"

Noctis didn't know what this had meant but she had to solve the commotion that was going on knowing herself being helpful and all. With one step, Noctis at the moment appeared right in front of a white haired girl as she was walking towards the hot springs. "You know, disturbing others can lead to problems I dont want to see, it wouldn't be very wise to start something especially if the Prin-" Noctis thought about what she was about to say. "-Princess is here to stop it." 

Noctis looked at the upbeat huge breasted girl with white hair, "Please try to keep it down..." Noctis stared at the provoked girl's eyes. "Trying to act tough isn't cool..." Noctis crossed her arms and sighed. Behind Noctis were two individuals, a girl with red hair and a boy with blue hair. Noctis thought the boy looked familiar but focused on the white haired girl in the time being.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 8, 2011)

*Rikou Hyuuga - Gender Bender Arc*

"Uwah!!!"
Rikuo lands harshly into a hot bed of water. "What the hell!?" he squirmed around in the water, confused. It is them that he raises to the top to see where he is. Obviously there's water around his body and steam raising up. From what he can tell he's in the hotsprings. 

"ah really, how the fuck did I get here? " Rikuo question as he looked around. It's then that he feels something, his chest feel heavier than before. Rikuo looks down and suddenly sees that he has breast....again. Rikuo continues to look around his body and see more feminine aspects. Unlike anyone that would have went through this sort of thing, Rikuo isn't shocked or surprised.



"Eh? Why am I back to being a girl," the person that was originally a girl questioned/ From what she can see, she's inside of her old body. "Ah, well it isn't too back, I havent got a chance to feel these things in a while!" She devilishly smirked as she began feeling her breast that hadn't had in a while. 

What Rikuo had finally noticed was that there were several people around. "What the fuck is this?" she cursed as she looked at the people she had never seen before. "HEY! WHOSE THE PERVERT THAT DRAGGED ME HERE!!" Rikuo yelled out, he wasn't mad that she had changed genders instead she was mad that she got put here against her will.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

His shock turned into glee he had been changed into a girl meaing he was the daughter his mother wanted. He jumped up and down as happy as he could be but....in a instant he stare into the distance"what the hell just happened"

A sound had erupted near by sensing this Sanu ran towards the nearest populated area. As he ran a sinister thought appeared with this body no one will suspect me of being a nin.So he could hide until he regained full control of this new bodies chakra. 

He smiled darkly and said"I'll also find human shields if I'm found out before I'm strong again" 

His glee and cheerfulness dwith his new agility it allowed him to speed along the trees easily while dancing,flipping, and climbing with so much ease. This new found happiness once lost to him like a phoenix reborn from the ashes. 

He exclaimed into the sky "I feel so alive I never want this to end!"​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Hakro and akina Ezel Gender Bender arc*

"I already heard about the first contest we hae to go into the mixed hotsprings, think of something that will not have to do with anything perverted. My is sticking with the wolves." Akina was having a akward moment and thinking her brother was not human at the moment, to him Hakro was the last person that was going to crack and she was not a people person to begin with. Hakro went into the changing room as he did not noticed anyone was in the room as she looked at her boobs and wrap a towle around his whole body and walked out of the changing room to the mixed hot springs. Hakro waited for Akina who probly needed help, Akina was a guy but still blind. Akina emerged from the male changing room. "I am going to hide behind a rock in the hotspring, need me I be there to collect my thoughts." "I have my summiong go with you to guard you." He summong his female wolf now a male to go with Akina.

Hakro stepped into the mixed hotspring as she sat down with the cigrett in her mouth and crossed her arms under her boobs, Hakro wanted to appeared to leave me alone style as her wolves stayed neared the edge of the hotsprings. She noticed Akina went behind a rock in the hot springs to hide as he was shy and akward at the moment as Hakro's wolf layed down on the top of the rock. Akina sighed wondering how her brother got her into this mess. Thee hotsprings may him more comfortable to get over that akward feeling as he tried to relax at the moment as he know that her brother's wolf was watching oer a blind person that could not see but has the ears to listen ro anyone that was coming towards him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

As Koji made her way to the hot springs another little girl wanted to come at her. The one thing Koji hated was people butting their flat chested noses in her business and worse yet were trying to play the peacemaker/hero role. It was something that infuriated her

"You know, disturbing others can lead to problems I dont want to see, it wouldn't be very wise to start something especially if the Prin-" Noctis thought about what she was about to say. "-Princess is here to stop it." 

_Kukukukukukukuku_

They were trying to calm Koji down as his murderous impulses were beginning to take over. The most important thing was getting his body back to normal, but this guy, no this girl was making his blood boil. She wanted to knock this twat the fuck out.

"Please try to keep it down..." Noctis stared at the provoked girl's eyes. "Trying to act tough isn't cool..." 

"You know I'm in a surprisingly good mood so listen bitch. Step off or I'll pull your hair out by their roots, swing you around, throw you come back punch your shit in, then kick your ass up and down this hot spring until I get bored. And I'm easily amused so I won't get bored for a while. Do not try to be a hero because I will bite you to death." Koji walked past Noctis making sure to bang her shoulder into the other girl.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

Kyo had struggled to get out of Kei’s strong grip, was this how she felt when he carried her like this? If so it was uncomfortable as hell, Kyo finally slide out and then looked over to the girl who had the right to call her fat and her fabulous. Ha! Have she saw herself in the mirror? She looked faker than the poster chicks! Kyo smirked as she got into the girls face…

“Remember who you talking to chika…” Kyo smirked, “I don’t have to choke down…Well you know whats to get the figure I have~”

Kyo flipped his hair before smirking and looking over her shoulders, “I am the better woman you tramp!”

Kei sighed, “Is this how I act?” he asked himself before looking over the girl that was trying to get his attention and was doing it quite well, but Kei always wanted to try something…He leaned in so his body could mold into hers and took a handful of her right butt cheek before getting close to her ear…

“Who are you calling little rabbit?” he asked before backing up and taking off his shirt, “But I will take you up on your offer.” 

He wrapped a towel around his pants before taking everything off and walking forward

--
“Tramp…Tramp…Slutty tramp!”

Kyo had stromed off, he didn’t understand why, he really wanted another go at the girl. Just to pull out the girl fake hair and her plastic boobs, but then he made the wrong move and stepped on a piece of soap, the soap glided him all the way to another guy and hit him right in the chest…The bare chest, the rippling ab department

Kyo eyes widen as he looked up, “Um…Sorry…” she blushed, wait why was she blushing!?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 8, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Kaguya Sanu*
> 
> His shock turned into glee he had been changed into a girl meaing he was the daughter his mother wanted. He jumped up and down as happy as he could be but....in a instant he stare into the distance"what the hell just happened"
> 
> ...



*Rikuo Hyuuga*

Rikuo's eyes catch something moving. When she turns her direction there she sees this chick dancing and flipping around. This sight only seems to sicken Rikuo as she sees this as being much to happy. Actually she's thinking that this girl is looking pretty stupid right about now. 

"Hey bitch!" Rikuo went over to her location with a rather twisted mind. "Why the fuck are you flopping around like that? It's really an eye sore and it's distracting!" the girl proclaimed as she pointed in this person's face. "The hell are you so happy about?" Rikuo rudely said to her. Not restraining herself from any sort of barrier. 

She then looks down at the girl's breast. "Don't tell me your excited because you have some bust." Rikuo lowers her head down towards this girl's chest. Rikuo extends his hand and grabs a handful, moving this new girl's breast around in her hand. "Tch, ain't shit," Rikuo let go of them after checking her breast out.


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan Warholic
*Genderswap Arc

The siblings witnessed Lyra's awkward position, and quickly headed out of the lockers to avoid being dragged into it.

"Where in the world are we going to get changed!?" Tifa sighed as he held the white towel in his hand, along with the keys to locker 14. Vaan shrugged at his moment of panick, simply glancing around the place. 
"It seems most of us were caught in this. I wonder if there is any way to escape it?" she asked, analysing their situation. Tifa rolled his eyes before grabbing Vaan's wrist.
"Come on! While I get changed you need to cover me!" Not giving his sibling a chance to protest, he quickly dragged her into the bathroom before shuffling into a cubicle, leaving Vaan outside.

"Guard the door!"
"Fine, fine!" Vaan sighed, thinking that nobody would come in anyway. She had the towel in her hand, and may as well take the chance to get changed while Tifa was doing the same. Only noticing her outfit now, she was wearing a dark navy crop top, a black skirt and black thigh-high socks with black shinobi shoes.

"Do girls always dress like this? It's freezing out there!" she muttered before beginning to take off her top, revealing her white bra. 
"Make sure nobody comes in Vaan!" Tifa yelled from inside the cubicle, with Vaan rolling her eyes.
"I'm the one with the female body! I could be raped by a *GUY!* But then wouldn't it be a girl?"
"Girls can't commit rape!"
"But what if they are in the bodies of males!? And what if some of the males walking around are actually guys!?"
"It's just a genjutsu! I bet we are actually in our normal bodies anyway."
"Then why hasn't someone broken out of it already? I'm sure someone here is a genjutsu specialist!"

Tifa thought for a moment as Vaan made a valid point. It wasn't just a genjutsu, and perhaps some sort of advanced transformation jutsu. Either way, they had to play along to get out of it.

Soon, Tifa opened the cubicle door with a towel wrapped around himself like a girl, with it starting at his chest and barely covering his crotch. Vaan clocked this and shielded his eyes.

"Dude what the hell!? Sis put some clothes on!" she shrieked as she was now changed herself into a towel.
"I don't want to walk around with my chest out!"
"But you're a guy!"
"So what? Let's just go already," Tifa sighed, rolling his eyes at this entire thing.
*
Lyra Murasaki*
Genderswap Arc

"I'm off," he sighed, beginning to walk out to the hot springs. However, he saw out of the corner of his eye that the Aosuki twins had arrived, with different coloured hair and swapped bodies. Kyo was now a girl with large breasts and a slender face, while Kei was of course a male that reminded her of Date in a way. 

_Heh, how's being a girl suiting you Kyo?_ he thought as a smirk appeared on his face. But before he could even take another step, Kyo had slipped on a soap bar and crashed straight into him. Lyra barely held on to his towel wrapped around his waist as Kyo landed on him.

"Um ... sorry ...!"
"What the hell Kyo?" he yelled as the two were in an uncomfortable position. Lyra was on the ground with a towel loosely wrapped around his waist, while Kyo was laying on top of Lyra with her breasts pushing into his chest. It was strange, as Lyra could feel some sort of throbbing pain around his crotch.

"W-Want to get off now!?" he growled as he pushed her off, making sure the towel was still tied around his waist. He felt bad after, and quickly helped up Kyo. 

"Looks like you were affected by this too. The woman is putting us through 'tests' and going in the mixed hot springs is one of them. I'm wondering if this 'woman' is actually a paedophile!" Lyra rambled on before stopping. A smug grin covered his face as he kept his eyes peeled on Kyo's large chest. There was a slight pause before Lyra went in for the kill: he groped Kyo's chest, blushing slightly.

"How does it feel now!? You're always doing it to other girls!"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Rikuo Hyuuga*
> 
> Rikuo's eyes catch something moving. When she turns her direction there she sees this chick dancing and flipping around. This sight only seems to sicken Rikuo as she sees this as being much to happy. Actually she's thinking that this girl is looking pretty stupid right about now.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*

Suddenly and annoying almost whining voice calls to him. "Hey bitch! ". It disturbed her jump causing her to use a bone dance to land correctly. She was confused yet mad at the fact someone was so rude. So she yelled"Tch.. who the fuck are you to be calling me a bitch!". 

Sanu blushes when the strange girl touches her breast. Creating much more confusion to this girl-boy. The only logical step as a girl was to scream at the stranger"humph all this from a flat chested bitch!" with Sanus mood she had already decided to kill this new girl. " you seem to be stupid as well to underestimate me" she laughed then moved in a quick dance to get in the girls face looking with a "Bitch I'll cut you!" look.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel Dender bender Arch*

Akina came out of her hiding spot of the rock, "so what is the plan to get our bodies back yet?" "The only idea was to beat the old witch tests that she had prepared for us or show her that we don't take sex for granted." Hakro was getting bother by everyone's noise and their freaking chitchat. "EVERYONE SHUT THE HELL UP, I AM TRYING TO THINK! "I would not bother at all Hakro as we can only past the tests or see through love and does not take sex for granted." "We have nothing else to do and nobody else is talking to us, so what the hell. IT is just another crappy day for both of us." "We are relaxing, let's put our heads together to think out to get out of here, where would the old witch be at the moment at the heart of the sorce."

"It be good to just play along intill we find some clues to this mess, so far it looks like we are trapped for now." She growled at her wolves to send off to find anything in the hotsprings for any type of clue. Akina sat back to drip her braid like hair in the water. "Our love does not count we would never have sex together anyway." He wished to have his staff to hit Hakro againn if he made any comment about that at all. Hakro did not said anything as he was in her thoughts as he looked around at everyone else as he thought hopeful they came up with some ideas to get out of here too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama*

Koji was taken by suprise when Kei grabbed her. It felt awkward at first but she could feel her knees grow weak as he held her in his strong arms. It was such complete and utter role reversal, she knew she was a boy but something inside of her was happening. Her face became flush as she looked away from Kei, she was becoming very attracted to this male version of Kei. Before long he released her and began to strip down in order to go to the springs.

Koji was already in the proper attire being that she was basically wearing a very revealing swimsuit, but if she was going to go in the hotspring it was time to take it off. She grabbed a towel and rather deftly took off her swimsuit with the towel still on. Still  the question was begging to be asked though, where the hell was her Mugenshi garb? Paying no more mind to that she noticed the girl from before walk up to Kei. She glared at the girl trying to interlope on her territory.

_Kukukukkuuku_

"Yea yea yea their will be time for that later..." Koji responded mentally to the voices in her head.

"Come on let's go to the hot springs already. I want to see what kind of challenge we're in for!!"She walked up to Kei wrapping herself around his arm. Making sure to get her body good and close to his, the only thing between their bodies being the fabric of the towel.


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan Warholic
*Genderswap Arc

The two left the toilet, heading for the main springs. Tifa kept his towel closely wrapped around his torso and crotch, while Vaan did the same now being a female. He was tempted to walk around with his breasts out for a joke, but knew he would receive a beating from most of the 'guys' here, which would hurt and look bad amongst others. Domestic violence is never a good thing, even between siblings.

"Do we really have to go out there?" Tifa moaned as he froze at the exit to the steaming hot springs, hesitant to continue.
"Do you want to get out of this mess?" Vaan replied with a question, a habit that annoyed Tifa.
"Hey, why do you do that little thing?"
"What thing?"
"Replying with a question!? It's annoying!"
"Well, those who ask stupid questions get stupid answers!"
"How the hell was my question stupid? Nevermind," Tifa sighed before taking a deep breath. As annoying as Vaan was, she was right: he'd have to go out and sit in a mixed hot springs with some people he knew but mostly those he didn't.

 It confused him too: who would he sit with? If he sat with the 'girls' who are guys in their mind, wouldn't they just try to flirt with him? But then if he sat with the 'guys' who are girls in their mind, then he might look like a homosexual amongst the others. It was confusing enough as it is and he didn't want to make it even more complicated.

"Hmm? Go on then!" Vaan laughed as she charged forward, whipping off her towel before bombing into the boiling hot springs. Many of the others were annoyed at the large splash she caused, but she was still a guy at heart.
"Vaan! Do you always have to be like this!?" Tifa yelled as he walked in after his sibling, rolling his eyes at her antics. "Always causing a disturbance and being an annoyance to others! Have some respect!"
"Just like the old woman respected us by swapping our genders?"
"Fuck you!"

Tifa slid into the springs, keeping his towel as close to him as possible before being forced to let go. As always, even in his usual female form, he kept his head low in the springs and kept his chest underneath the water despite being a male now. Vaan on the other hand was walking around with her breasts on parade. Tifa was quick to scold her.

"Vaan! Your boobs!"
"Who cares?!"
"I do! I don't want to see my brother's boobs!"
"But am I your brother now? You're a perv for looking at your sister's boobs!" Vaan barked as he grabbed a shower brush and tossed it at Tifa's head, knocking her down.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 8, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Kaguya Sanu*
> 
> Suddenly and annoying almost whining voice calls to him. "Hey bitch! ". It disturbed her jump causing her to use a bone dance to land correctly. She was confused yet mad at the fact someone was so rude. So she yelled"Tch.. who the fuck are you to be calling me a bitch!".
> 
> Sanu blushes when the strange girl touches her breast. Creating much more confusion to this girl-boy. The only logical step as a girl was to scream at the stranger"humph all this from a flat chested bitch!" with Sanus mood she had already decided to kill this new girl. " you seem to be stupid as well to underestimate me" she laughed then moved in a quick dance to get in the girls face looking with a "Bitch I'll cut you!" look.



*Rikuo Hyuuga*

The reaction Rikuo got from her only made her more annoyed. She started dancing yet again, that was what really got her. "Your dancing again you dumb fuck!?  Why don't you just got take ballet and get the hell out of her! " The Hyuuga yelled at the girl dead in her face. Sure those bones that extended from her body was weird but that wasn't important.

"I'll kick your ass anytime bitch, just ask for it!" Rikuo gave her a mean look with her hand on her hip. "Heh, actually to make things more entertaining, I'll beat you in this challenge or whatever the fuck their talking about!" a sharp grin came on Rikuo's face as she thought about it. Rikuo stepped back into the hotspring water.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As the white haired girl was threatening Noctis, she was expressionless the whole time with no concern. After she was done talking, she bumped into Noctis's shoulder as a warning. Noctis put his hand on his face and sighed, "Do all tough girls act like this?.... Whatever, I hope she doesn't harm anyone or I will get serious."

Now, Noctis remembered the unknown voice that told her to go into the hot springs. "I don't any leads on whats going on and why I'm a female now. So I might as well see whats about to come." 

Noctis entered the hot springs and saw that there were no changing rooms. She noticed the people were trying to avoid being seen while changing, "This is going to be a problem...." Noctis blushed and sighed... She went into a corner with no one around. He slowly took off her clothes trying to avoid to see her own breasts. "Crap, I can't.... Im not a pervert!!!!!!" Noctis's face was red, she quickly grabbed a towel and wrapped it around her breasts. 

"Ok now that's done with... what did that anonymous source want us to exactly do?" Noctis was trying to come up with a plan if an ambush appeared but seeing that nothing seemed unusual about the hot springs and the fact that she had no weapons on her at all, she was stumped. 

"I guess I have to play this out a bit longer, until she speaks again I'm going to try and find the source with my lightning release." Noctis thought the idea... "But seriously why this of all situations?! This has to be the most embarassing moment I have seen yet..." The girl frowned and continued to the hot springs...

She noticed the same blue haired boy from before but he was with that girl who Noctis confronted earlier. "Is that Kei?!" Noctis thought for a second if she should talk to him with that obnoxious girl around. "If I'm going to get any leads, I have to ask questions..." Noctis slowly approached her, "Do I know you from somewhere?" as she blushed and bit her thumb.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

?Lyra!!!?

Kyo had hugged the guy in front of her so tightly, it was about time she saw someone that she knew that wasn?t completely insane. Kyo looked up and then released her as he looked up and down, this was her Lyra. Why did she look so manily? Why did she think it was hot?! Oh god what was going on!? Kyo took a deep breath to cool herself down before looking back at Lyra.

?I have to agree, only a sick person would love to be the opposite sex or at least have way out of their mind.? He said as he thought about it

But then the unexpected happened, Lyra had grabbed her chest. Kyo flushed but then something was sending shocks though out his whole body?

_?Ahhh~Lyra!? _Kyo moaned before slapping his hands away, ?D-d-don?t touch me there?Its really sensitive?? Kyo blushed before turning around

She went behind Lyra and begin to push him, ?Lets hurry and get to the hot springs you dirty pervert??

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei quite enjoyed Koji reaction to his touch, Kei mind began to slip further and further into what other reactions she would get out of him. He cooed to himself as he thought about having the hold on Koji like he did her before this wonder of luck fell into his lap. He didn?t say anything as he waited for her to change before a girl came up to him?

?Noctis!? he said as he looked over, ?Wow, you look pretty cute! Hahah!?

But then he felt Koji tugged his arm and he gave Noctis a sorry glance before being dragged off to the hot springs, he watched as Koji pull him closely together. Kei looked down and blushed, she was wearing nothing under that towel and it drove the newly made boy almost insane. Kei took a lesson from her brother and picked Koji up bridal style

?Wow you are really light?? he said as he stepped into the hot springs and put her between his legs

And this is where Kei fun really began, ?You know that was pretty mean??Kei said as he leaned in deeper so the steam of the hotsprings hid them, ?She was just trying to say hi??

Kei leaned into Koji ear and nipped it, ?You should play nicer with others?? he said


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Rikuo Hyuuga*
> 
> The reaction Rikuo got from her only made her more annoyed. She started dancing yet again, that was what really got her. "Your dancing again you dumb fuck!?  Why don't you just got take ballet and get the hell out of her! " The Hyuuga yelled at the girl dead in her face. Sure those bones that extended from her body was weird but that wasn't important.
> 
> "I'll kick your ass anytime bitch, just ask for it!" Rikuo gave her a mean look with her hand on her hip. "Heh, actually to make things more entertaining, I'll beat you in this challenge or whatever the fuck their talking about!" a sharp grin came on Rikuo's face as she thought about it. Rikuo stepped back into the hotspring water.



*Kaguya Sanu*

This girl had no idea the anger boiling inside Sanu. Comparing ballet to the beautiful and free dances of the Kaguya. Being pushed to her limit she says"Pitiful your as stupid as you look! I should just end your fucking miserable existence!" the girl getting in her face agitated her further cause her bones to pierce through the skin wanting blood. Causing Sanu to explode with anger"I'll fucking send you to your grave you piece of trash!" the more anger the more bones appeared.

Yet strangely enough once remembering the situation with the genjutsu. Sanu calmed down at the challenge and responded "I will spare no mercy pitiful trash girl". All the events taking place startled Sanu he had never felt such anger from a simple remark. He decides he has yet to master this female body or find out how he came to be there. As she looked to the seemingly normal sky she said "I must win and kick her ass" molding some chakra she Body Flickered away.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The familiar boy guessed my name for some reason, "Was that actually Kei?!" Noctis thought and was eager to ask questions about what had happened... But then that white haired girl pulled her away towards the hot springs...

"... Damn" Noctis thought in his head. "This is going to take much longer at my rate..." Noctis took a deep breath and sighed."It appears I'm not the only one in this situation. There may be others as well..." Noctis head towards the water in the hot springs. "That person did say to get in the bath right?" The odd thing about this was there was both females and males getting into the bath... "Shit... Whoever planned this, is making this even harder for me." 

Noctis took out her long soft legs and slowly planted them onto the hot water in the bath, "Must resist the urge!!!!" Noctis thought as he blushed and closed his eyes. "Come on... I just need stick through this a while longer.... Until she speaks... My lightning release will try and track the source.... But this is not worth my time!" 

Noctis quickly took off his towel and got in feeling the heart warming sensation of the water. She swam to the corner of the bath trying to avoid being seen by everyone... "Just wait a while longer then this will be over" Noctis thought to herself as she was shaking and shivering with embarassment.


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan Warholic
*Genderswap Arc

Tifa kept a low profile as everyone poured into the hot springs. Vaan was going around, hustling herself like a 100 ryo hooker. It was getting ridiculous now, and Tifa had to say something. Why was Vaan acting up like this? It was a sudden change the moment he had changed into a female, and it was getting on Tifa's nerves.

"Vaan! What are you doing!?" Tifa barked like an annoying mother as Vaan strutted around the pool, breasts on show and swaying her hips, garnering the attention of all the 'girls' who were whistling.
"Just working my thang!" Vaan laughed as she shaked her ass a little, before playing a tease to the guys. Tifa had to take action and now. He looked around, only to see the shower brush Vaan knocked him with earlier.

"That's it you idiot!" Tifa yelled as he charged through the water, grabbing Vaan by the arm. He shoved the shower brush in her mouth, before tossing her underwater. "You need to stop being such a whore!"
"I-I'm not!" Vaan gurgled underneath the water before rising above with a splash. The 'girls' let off cheers, being their inner male of course. Vaan simply roared with laughter at them. "This is kinda fun y'know!"
"Cut it out! What if mom was here to see this?"
"But she isn't! Just chill sis'!" Vaan gave her sibling a tap on the cheek before heading over to the group again, leaving a slightly humiliated Tifa.
*
Lyra Murasaki*
Genderswap Arc

Lyra got some sort of sick pleasure from Kyo letting out a sexual-like moan. He couldn't help but giggle at her.
"Who'd thought you could make such sexy noises Kyo!?" Lyra laughed as Kyo turned around, blushing furiously. She shuffled behind him, beginning to push him along.

"Lets hurry and get to the hot springs you dirty pervert!"
"Hey, I'm no way near as perverted as you! I was just giving you a taste of your own medicine~!" Lyra smirked as he grabbed for Kyo and heaved her on to his back, before beginning to walk towards the springs. 

His towel was barely kept around his waist while he could feel Kyo's large breasts pressed against his back. It felt strange being the male in the situation. Usually it should be Lyra being carried by Kyo but it was the other way around.

Lyra came to the exit to the springs, where he put Kyo down. 
"So what do we have to do now?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina EzGender bender Arc*

Hakro smirked as he could not help but laugh inside as she choke on her cigerette this was funny for a little bit of he saw everyone else reaction in the hot spring as he gape at a girl running around with her breasts was showing till this girl got hit in the head with something. He also noticed other people their too as she hold her posed to still leave her alone for the moment as she noticed another girl who was enbrassed of being seen who was swimming at the moment. She lost her cigerette in the water of the hotsprings. "I did not get a reaction out of that or I am different." "It be best if I do not tell you at all Akina. Just loosen up for now till now till that old witch speaks again." "YOu are no fun at all Hakro, you need me I am going to swim a bit." Akina took some strokes as his musclar body splashed Hakro some as he some powerful strokes. Hakro was thinking she was going to run into something or maybe some freak who is a guy.

Hakro was happy to be left alone as she felt a wet nose as well as Spike who was female growled wondering why you go after his sister who is a guy. Hakro growled back he can help himself. Spike growled back as he put her head on Hakro's shoulder. Hakro smiled for once and scratch Spikes ears a bit. Spike was also enjoying the amusment that was happing at the hotsprings as well. Hakro looked again as he was getting bored as well as he enjoyed the warmth from the hotsprings As Akina was swimming he did not mean to bump into someone, she was thinking she was sorry as he was under water and tried to move quickly to get out of the way. She felt the leg of the person and swam away feeling enbrassed at the moment for doing that, she was blushing and swam to the surface of the hotsprings, feeling he was going to get smack by someone but was going to block it or dodge it as she waited for someone to speak or she could swim away.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was wakened by a loud voice, one that she could faintly remember. It was the same women that had brought them there, she said that they needed to go to the hotspring, but to Thalia's luck she was already in the hot spring. She looked near his chest to find a girl sleeping there, this was the girl from before, ReiMei. Thalia looked up to the sky, she wanted to move, to see who else was here, but she couldn't.

"Had this girl actually fallen for me by that one movement? Seriously I didn't actually mean anything by it."

Thalia scanned the rest of the hot springs, looking at those who entered. Some looked familiar, however she kept low, she didn't want to interrupt anything.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

Kyo pouted as he was right next to Lyra in the water, “You are mean you know that right…”

She pouted before relaxing in the water, her sister became her brother that became a huge pervert. Lyra also became a pervert to some extent, even though she says it a piece of her own medicine it was really hell to pay. Kyo boobs were huge and sensitive like hell, she didn’t even know a sound like that could come out of her mouth.

She couldn’t wait to get out of this hell hole, “Lyra…” Kyo said as he wrapped his arms around Lyra arm

“Um I have something to tell you…” she said as she leaned against her arms and got close enough to her ears

“I have bigger boobs than you!” Kyo laughed, its going to be a while but he better enjoy it while he could, make the best of everything or at least try.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Koji Kazama
*
They moved to the hotsprings when all of a sudden Kei scooped Koji up into his arms. She didn't really know how to react, she had never been conscious when someone else had lifted her. Usually she would fight and pass out then someone would gather her.

?Wow you are really light?? he said as he stepped into the hot springs and put her between his legs

Koji's cheeks were on fire once again as Kei put him in between her legs. She didn't know why she was enjoying this so much, under normal circumstances if a guy had tried this he would have been slaughtered. No slaughtered would be an understatement Koji would cut off a certain dangling appendage and make the poor bastard eat it. As she was finally getting comfortable Kei leaned in

?You know that was pretty mean??Kei said as he leaned in deeper so the steam of the hotsprings hid them, ?She was just trying to say hi??

Kei leaned into Koji ear and nipped it, ?You should play nicer with others?? he said

Koji let himself get lost in Kei's seduction finding herself leaning back into him as he nipped her ear. She was absolutely swooning, the heat wasn't doing much to help her think logically either. She could feel something coming over her, her cheeks were so rosy and flush. 

"She started with me. I was fine before she tried to get in my face about causing trouble. She's lucky you came along when you did or I would have really bit that girl to death... You know I don't play well with others." Koji sunk a little deeper into the water so she could lean back and look up at Kei.

"You know we really should figure out who the hell is causing this because this whole thing is suppose to be the other way around. I'm suppose to hold you in my arms and say naughty things in your ear. While you go weak in the knees and eventually let me have my way with you."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 8, 2011)

*Rikuo Hyuuga*

Rikuo went away from the bone bitch. She would take care of her later. Now was time to scoop out what was going on. Rikuo could see several people around the hot springs. Of course, she didn't know any one of them. However that didn't matter, Rikuo was going to be the one that made the first move.

It was then that Rikuo noticed a male with long light-blue hair and a nice toned body. In reaction to the sight Rikuo whistled in amusement. But what was also there was a tanned white-haired girl that he seemed to be close with. Rikuo felt the need to have some fun with this person. She made her way over to the two(Koji and Kei).

"Ah, hey there good stuff," Rikuo gave him the male a seductive look. "You've got quite the body right there don't you?" Rikuo leaned in as she ran her finger down his. "How about you get rid of this scrawny bitch and have some real fun with me?" Rikuo obviously referred to the tanned girl(Koji) and she shoved her to the side with her elbow and put herself directly in front of the boy.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha

GenderSwap Arc*

"CHILDREN! YOUR FIRST TEST WILL BE TO ENTER A MIXED HOT SPRINGS IN YOUR CURRENT FORMS! WHO WILL CRACK FIRST ...?"

This was impossible! These room was filled with man and women... GENDERSWAPPED men and woman. Ikuto Uchiha ran towards an area where it wasn't too populated, hiding within the water as the steam covered her body...

"This isn't happening! This isn't happening! This is a dream, a dream, yes a dream that begin me being placed as a girl in this strange, strange, strange world, yes that right. Hahaha... "

Hiding behind a fake smile Ikuto tried to convince himself that this was a dream and that this was some type of huge nightmare in which EVERYONE was genderswapped, yeah, that's right this is all a huge dream.

"It's a dream... a dream. Nothing here is real, nothing at all.. Hehe... hehheehe."

Ikuto continued laughing nervously as she hid within the steam and water of this place.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 8, 2011)

Sazude Senju

sazude woke up outta bed. he yawned.
"a brand new day!" sazude said as he sat upright in bed.
"i wonder how long ive been sleeping?"
sazude got outta bed and started to put on his jacket, shirt, pants, shoes and gloves. he brushed his teeth and went out of his room to the kitchen where he stumbles upon his mother. 
"hi mom!" sazude shouted.
"hi dear, breakfast is ready, come and eat." his mom said while frying an almost done egg.
"where's dad?" sazude asked
"oh, he is with the other jonin talking about missions and things needed for the mission," she replied.
"did he eat?" he asked.
"no, no time" she replied.
"and do you think i have time mom?" he asked sarcastically.
"you'd better be!!" she shouted.
sazude quickly sat down, kinda looking terrified. his mom had a temper at times.
"breakfast is an important meal!" she said while putting on a broad  smile while sharing the breakfast.
sazude quickly gobbled up the meal and bid farewell to his mom. 
"time to see whats happening in tbe leaf village."he said as he proceeded to the small bridge in the village.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 8, 2011)

Date sat grumpily in the hot tub FAR away from anyone else.  Tifa and Vaan had... had... had called him hot!  In no universe was that acceptable!  He had to ditch this form, and soon.  He sighed and looked at his, er... her breasts.  They were solid C cups, possibly even a B Cup.  He groaned.  _Come on, Date...  Think!  What would dad do in this situation?_  He imagined his father as a girl, looking around suspiciously before massaging his own breasts, giggling a bit, and then clearing his throat and going back to acting like nothing happened.  Date almost facepalmed.

He sighed and waded toward the edge of the hot spring when he saw Vaan strutting around like a whore.  Tifa tossed, er, her into the water.  Date chuckled and let out a loud wolf whistle as he got out of the water.  He had worn his towel into the water, fuck being NAKED around other people, regardless of what body he was in.  "Ah, let him... her, let her have her fun, Tifa.  If he embarrasses himself then that's his problem.  Besides, you don't look enough like your female self to be confused as a relative for her."


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan Warholic
*Genderswap Arc

He didn't have time for this shit. Tifa gave one last roll of the eyes to his sibling before sitting against the wall, simply looking around at everyone. Kyo and Lyra seemed to be having their fun, with the latter knocking the lights out of the former while Vaan was gaining the wolf whistles of plenty of 'girls' and 'boys' alike.
_
He's so pathetic! Argh, if he wasn't my brother I would've snapped his neck and dumped him in Kirigakure by now!_ Tifa grit his teeth as he thought to himsef, talking low of his sibling. Even when Vaan was his regular male self, he was always like this; showing off for a few laughs, and these 'show off' sessions usually involved him doing something completely stupid and insane.

"Ah, let him ..._ her_, let her have her fun, Tifa."

Tifa shot around to see Date in his female form speaking to her as she watched Vaan strut her stuff. 

"If he embarrasses himself then that's his problem. Besides, you don't look enough like your female self to be confused as a relative for her."

He chuckled lightly at Date's comment before giving a warm smile. "Yeah, you're right. Besides, I don't want to get out of the springs again: it turns out despite my perhaps feminine looks even as a guy, my balls are ..." Tifa sighed, simply standing up out of the water to show Date.

"See?* HUGE.*"
*
Lyra Murasaki*
Genderswap Arc

Kyo pouted as the two sat together in the soothing water. 
"You're mean, you know that right?" Kyo pouted as Lyra simply chuckled at her behaviour.
"And how did you think I felt when you'd always reach for my pants when we kissed?" she snapped back but in a friendly manner. Even as a girl Kyo was still fun to be around.

"Lyra ..." Kyo began as Lyra felt her wrap her smooth arms around his. She leaned in, her soft breasts pressing against his chest as Lyra could feel her breath against his ears. He couldn't help but feel on the edge of his seat as Kyo was being so ... sexy?

"Um I have something to tell you ..."

"What is it?" Lyra replied with a shaky whisper. Kyo cracked a smile before laughing. 

"I have bigger boobs than you!" 

That's it.

*SMACK!*

"And I have stronger muscles then you!" Lyra yelled as he punched the lights out of Kyo, with others looking in horror. It wasn't a good look: a man hitting his girlfriend. You was a sicko if you did that, and Lyra had just made himself, or rather herself look like that. He smiled sheepishly before grabbing Kyo by the waist.

"I'm sorry! I didn't mean it!" he begged for forgiveness as he pulled Kyo closer, embracing her. 

"It's funny being the guy though. Did you always get a boner everytime I touched you?"

He was hoping she wouldn't ask why he asked that question.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 8, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ

Date shot away from him, dry heaving and threatening to void his stomach of it's fluids.  She was doubled over, holding her stomach before slowly forcing herself up to her feet.  "T-Tifa...  First rule of being a guy.  NEVER SHOW YOUR JUNK TO ANOTHER GUY!  And yes, I still count as a guy just because my body has changed a bit."  He shivered in disgust and rubbed his arms, trying to get the warmth back into them.  "A-anyway, do you have any idea on what this is?  I tried breaking it, but it's no genjutsu."  He sighed and looked back at a woman.  She had long white hair and a face that would be familiar to Date no matter what form it took on.  It was the face of family.  "Ikuto!"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

After shunshin'ing for a bit she realises she's back near the hotspring."hmm I guess I can take a dip no one seems to be on this side." After changing with no regard to who watches. Sanu has yet to know how to act like a proper lady yet after the clothes came off she jumped straight in. 

"Ahh.....to finally relax...."she closed her eyes enjoying the springs not caring since her bone release would stop any would be rapists. Her worries melted away yet still tears fell from her eyes.  The pain and anger being melted away creating a feeling of atonement with the heat separating her fears and worries. She opened her eyes and cried to herself being free from her past....if only momentarily.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He felt a cold chill down her spine as he slowly turned to see that another woman had called to him, he facial appearance was too familiar... she was

"Oh my God it's Date..."

Ikuto said a he suddenly stood from the pool, uncovering her naked body and pointing at her cousin that had also been turned into a woman. This was impossible! Ikuto actually even tried using her sharingan to break through this illusion, her B cup breast showing themselves to the public. Ikuto had completely forgotten that... 

he was once again naked.

Using his arms he covered them and dived into the water as he asked.

"This really isn't a dream isn't it... It's real."


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan Warholic
*Genderswap ArcAs Date shot herself away from him, Tifa quickly dropped back down into the thick water. Date looked like he was about to throw up, causing Tifa to worry a little.
"Date? Are you okay?"

"T-Tifa ... First rule of being a guy: *NEVER SHOW YOUR JUNK TO ANOTHER GUY!* And yes, I still count as a guy even though my body has changed a bit."

Tifa smiled sheepishly, looking away from her. "Sorry Date~"
"A-Anyway, do you have any idea on what this is? I tried breaking it, but it's no genjutsu," he sighed as Tifa scratched his head. 
"I'm not sure. I think it's like an advanced Transformation Jutsu of sorts. Either way, something should be happening by now."

"*TIFA!*" Vaan yelled as she walked towards Date and her sibling with ryo notes wedged between her breasts. "Now I see why girls like to strip! Look how much I made! Haha!" 

*SMACK!*

"Shut the fuck up!" Tifa yelled as a silver-haired girl arrived. Tifa's eyes widened at her resemblance to Kei Aosuki pre-genderswapping.
"Who is that?" Vaan asked, rubbing his now bleeding forehead.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

As she woke up ReiMei let go of Thalia's arm blushing of embarrassment. "I.I'm sorry!" ReiMei closed her eyes sighing. 'What must he think of me?' She then proceeded to swim towards Erio and Makoto.

"ReiMei any ideas yet?" Makoto looked over at Erio. "Erio?" 

"Hmph." Erio turned away from the two girls and swam away. 'That idiot...' She made it over by the group of the other people who recently arrived.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 8, 2011)

Date giggled and lowered herself into the hot water, smiling at her cousin.  "Chill out, Ikuto.  Well, I mean, yeah this is pretty weird, but it could be worse.  We just have to get used to these bodies.  And you know, not be whores.  Like Vaan."  He looked back at Vaan with a pointed glare and a smirk.  He gave him a thumbs up.  "Well... he has gathered a bunch of money...  Not too bad an idea..." he whispered to Ikuto.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"Are you ensuing that I want to strip!? I wouldn't do something like that for all the money in the world!"

Ikuto looked back at the two Date pointed, the female one seemed to enjoy her body to an extent that made Ikuto face create a rather shocked look.  her hand were soon placed within his chin and an evil smirk was plastered in his face. He had quite the evil idea in his mind yes he did...

"He Date, let's do something fun! Now that they're like this, lets use our sharingans to place the people here under a genjutsu! One where they be modeling, naked, in front of millions! That'll be hilarious! I think they will actually, try and escape if something like that happened."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

*{ReiMei,Makoto}*

ReiMei and Makoto slowly swam towards Ikuto, and Date. 

"Hey guys." ReiMei spoke softly and quietly. Looking toward the group she lowered her head and slowly brought it back up. "I am ReiMei." She ahd to once again elbow Makoto to get her to introduce herself.


"I'm Makoto." Makoto rubbed the spot where ReiMei elbowed her. 'Ouch didn't have to do it so hard.' "There was a third person with us but she has went somewhere."


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
Genderswap Arc

While the guys or rather 'girls' seemed to be talking, Tifa glanced around the steamy springs to catch a glimpse of a male with black hair. His face looked familiar, and Tifa couldn't help but feel inclined to follow him up. He wanted to talk to his half-sibling right now as it was always a nice thing to chat with Thalia. Maybe later he could introduce Vaan properly to Thalia? And maybe even Luka is here somewhere?

"Hello?" Tifa spoke up as she moved through the water, before approaching the male. After studying their features for a few moments, she decided to take a wild guess at who it could be. For all she knew, it could just be any odd random male chilling in the springs. But the face shape and eye colour gave him the idea that maybe, just _maybe_ it could be Thalia. He could at least pray.

"Thalia? Is that you?" she asked, finding it hard to believe. 
"If not, sorry I bothered you!" Tifa bowed, not wanting to cause any disrespect.

*Vaan Warholic*
Genderswap Arc

Vaan's ear twitched as he heard Date compliment his tactics. Well of course, Vaan was smart when it came to things like this. When you find yourself as a woman, make the most of it. The one power that woman have over men is sex appeal.

"Hey Ti-" Vaan turned around, hoping to drag her sibling with her but was surprised when he had scurried off somewhere. "Tifa? She's probably pissed off."

Vaan turned over to the Uchiha cousins, approaching them with a smirk. She cleared her throat before speaking. "So guys, we are in female bodies, oozing with sex appeal. Cash makes the world spin, so how about we perform a little strip show?"

He was dead serious.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Laying in the hotsprings for far to long Sanu realizes all his troubles and past mistakes that he can redeem himself or herself in the long run."I want to correct the mistakes of my father." After relaxing in the springs for what seemed like 30 minutes Sanu began to hear other voices.

"He Date, let's do something fun! Now that they're like this, lets use our sharingans to place the people here under a genjutsu! One where they be modeling, naked, in front of millions! That'll be hilarious! I think they will actually, try and escape if something like that happened."

"A genjutsu...surely these uchiha are the vermin who have done this to me "Sanu thought. And with that she sprang up forgeting she was naked and raced to the voice to end this confusion....or so she thought.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 8, 2011)

Sazude Senju
as sazude was running along he met a jonin. 
"hey!! what r u doing here! dont u have somewhere to be?!", asked the jonin.
"aum... no?" sazude replied.
"actually, yah do. i'll send you there no." the jonin said.
"aum.. send me where?" sazude asked.
the jonin formed a dog, sheep and monkey sign before finally forming a goat hand sign.
"huh?! what's happening?!" sazude asked as he saw whirlpool coming up around him. he looked at the jonin suspiciously and with a little fury.
"relax, you will be there soon," the jonin said.
sazude only felt himself whisked away. he found himelf in a hot spring.
"whoa, where am i?" he asked. 
he saw some kids in the spring conversing. but, he realized something when he spoke. he talked again. and his voice sounded softer, like a woman's! what the hell! he thought to himself. he also realized that his bust was bigger! 
"i got boobs?!" he asked himself.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She laid back, just staring at the sky as the steam poured into it. She was still a bit tired, but also happy. Having that girl lay on her made her nervous, but she was glad she was able to be with her friends again. She looked forward to see a male approaching him, although the boy asked if he was Thalia, to his shock since he didn't expect anyone to recognize him. He then stared at the boy for a few more seconds as he said:

"Yes, I'm Thalia, but how did you know that. In fact, you look sort of familiar, but I can't exactly place my tongue on it..."

She started to ponder on who he was. She hadn't seen him before, but he looked familiar to say the least.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 8, 2011)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> "Are you ensuing that I want to strip!? I wouldn't do something like that for all the money in the world!"
> 
> ...



Date went wide-eyed with admiration.  "Ikuto you evil genius!"  She turned around and giggled, her Sharingan spinning to life.  "That is so diabolical, so amazing, so utterly incredible!  Let's do it.  So...  who shall be our first target, eh?"  This plan of Ikuto's was perfect, problem was he didn't know who was good against genjutsu here.  The men had been turned into women...  A long time ago he fought Kyo and put him in a genjutsu...  Maybe he would be their target.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki *

*WHACK*

Kyo was hit so hard that he felt something knock to the back of his head, Kyo looked at Lyra for a minute before staring at her with a blank look.She had almost knock the shit out of him, soon she had grabbed him and hugged him tightly as she repeated sorry all over again. Was this how women in domestic abuse cases felt. Because if so Kyo felt like shit…

"It's funny being the guy though. Did you always get a boner everytime I touched you?"

“I felt something…Did your tits feel hard when I was ever near.” Kyo looked up at Lyra innocently, “Because right now they do…”

Kyo laughed before relaxing, “Lyra…I miss your boobies…I miss touching and caressing them, I miss them so much!!!” Kyo began to cry, “The fuck are these?” Kyo asked as he felt Lyra chest, “Where are my Lyra's perfect boobies!!”


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 8, 2011)

*{ReiMei,Makoto}*

ReiMei and Makoto slowly swam towards Keii, and Kyo.

"Kyo! Kyo is that you?." ReiMei spoke softly and quietly. Looking toward the group she lowered her head and slowly brought it back up. "I am ReiMei." She bowed to the girl "You must be Kei Kyo's sister." Shem smiled at the girl.


"I'm Makoto." Makoto rubbed the spot where ReiMei elbowed her. 'Ouch didn't have to do it so hard.' "There was a third person with us but she has went somewhere."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"How much longer do I have to wait?!" Noctis was starting to get impatient as she saw everyone else getting used to this situation. "They aren't afraid if they can't return to their original genders again?" Noctis couldn't understand what was going to happen... "Everyone is having fun... I'm the only one alone worrying...Maybe I should ease up till the person responsible speaks up again..."  Noctis shook her head and focused on trying to think up a solution to this situation.

The girl tried avoid anyone who passed by by hiding in the water. "I don't want to be seen naked like this.... Especially if I'm a female now..." Noctis was getting paranoid, there was no one she knew except for the boy who knew her name who thought to have been the male  version of Kei. The only problem is he was with that girl who seemed to be sane around him... "I don't want to become the cause of harm if I go near that boy and that girl starts to enrage again..." Noctis sank down into the water with only half of her head visible.

Noctis didn't have any options left but to continue waiting till the anonymous person spoke again. "Somehow, I'll get my original body back... I will find the person responsible for this!", as Noctis thought.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Sanu Kaguya*

Her haste allowed her to forget her balance and fly into the hotsprings barely hitting the girl trying to hid herself in the water. Dazed and confused Sanu reaches over and accidentally gropes the girls perky breasts. Warm and comfortable she gripped tighter onto the girls breasts unknowingly. 

with glee she said "wow these are the softest rocks ever"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

A girl came out of nowhere landing on Noctis. After a quick moment, Noctis realized her breasts were grabbed by the girl. "No way..... Why do I feel so.... Shit no perverted thoughts!!" Noctis blushed and the girl that appeared out of nowhere said, 

"wow these are the softest rocks ever"

At that moment, Noctis quickly removed the girl's hands, "Ugh, you should watch where you're going!" Noctis covering her breasts, she felt so violated... it sent chills down her spine. "Shouldn't you be with your friends?" Noctis asked trying to avoid looking at her.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Sanu Kaguya*

Sanu felt her hands being removed which snapped her out of her confusion. the girl she grabbed said
"Ugh, you should watch where you're going! Shouldn't you be with your friends?"

Sanus heart began to ache she had never had anyone as a friend. I mean she use to be a refugee boy with little to nowhere no purpose no nothing. Even after reaching Fuzen things only got a tiny bit better so she answered all that she wanted to say. 

"No....I have never had friends before...I've been alone since....." 

Her words trailed off as her mind wondered and represented memories to her. Her thoughts flashed her back to seeing her father hanging from the ceiling when she was a little boy. The pain she felt then she could feel now. Looking closely in her eyes you could see the pain she felt as she fell silent.. She began to walk to the edge and sat in silence. A tear or two revealing themselves only to be swept away as quickly as they fell.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The girl's expression changed to more of a depressed state for some odd reason. Noctis couldn't figure out why she felt this way being silent for a bit. But then she stated,

"No....I have never had friends before...I've been alone since....." 

Everything went silent, Noctis wasn't blushing anymore, she didn't even have the slightest uncomfortable feeling with her having her breasts grabbed. The girl in front of her started to walk to the edge and sat down silently. Tears formed from her face and started to drop on the ground one by one. "Crap... maybe I was a little too harsh." She was thinking about her lonely childhood. Noctis wrapped her towel around her breasts and got up. 

Noctis went up to her, "Well that's what meeting new people are for, right?" Noctis reached her hand out to her. "Sorry if I was a bit too harsh. I'm Noctis, Prin- " Noctis thought about what he was going to say, "-Princess of the Ranen clan, but you can call me Noct." The girl smirked.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Harko and Akina Ezel Gender Bender Arc*

Hakro was not in the mood to play marco polo with Akina, but it was the only thing to get her attention at the moment. "Marco." "Polo." Hakro heard Akina and he reach down to grab his sister braid hair as he felt Akina's balls his face went red. She pulled him up by Akina's hair and was going punch the guy as Akina used her other hand and touches Hakro's boobs. Hakro went weak in his legs and he know this was not right at all, not why he never went to the hotsprings with his sister, he would say something could go wrong like this. Akina's heart started to race as she started to think about other things as Hakro did not let go of the guy wrist. "Sorry for the accident Hakro, it is my fault but something else as come over me." Hakro felt he was the most lonly person in the world.

Hakro snuggle up to Akina who was the guy as Hakro played with his hair before kissing him on the lips. She hold him as Akina was trying to squirm away. Akina shove the guy away, "What are you doing, we are related?" Akina was mad as he punch Hakro hard again the girls's face. "I am sorry, but we been with nobody else my feelings had grown for you to be more than my sister to fall in love with." Akina grapped his head to tried to drown him in the hotsprings, Hakro swam away from him to let Akina to cool own some and relax again. She wanted to do more than what he just down now with Akina with out the guy killing him. She kept swimming to leave the blind guy behind as he had some dirty thought in his head at the moment. Akina sat their as he was mad as ever with that girl who was her brother.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 8, 2011)

Sazude Senju
Sazude was frightened.
"what the hell? how did i get boobs! how can i talk like this? what is going on?!" sazude said in a frightened toned. 
something came in his mind.
"i wonder?"
his hand went down to his crotch area. 
"Oh!!" he said in disbelief. "i dont have a d$%k!! aaahhhhh!" 
he looked over and saw a two girls, one was crying.
"im gonna go see whats up, maybe i can ask those girls." he proceeds over to sanu and noctis.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

She could hear through the sobs the other girl softly but with great conviction. 

"Well that's what meeting new people are for, right? Sorry if I was a bit too harsh. I'm Noctis, Prin-......-Princess of the Ranen clan, but you can call me Noct."

She extended her hand to greet her this was the first time someone was so nice to Sanu after her journey. She blushed and grabbed the hand saying sweetlyI'm Sanu Vagabond of the Kaguya Clan. A smile a true one appeared on her lips has she finally found a friend. The though swirled in her head as a maelstrom of happiness.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

He was enjoying his time with Koji, teasing the girl that was in his arms. This is how he liked it and it made him happy, but then he pulled back when she did and leaned downwards so she could look up. Kei relaxed and closed his eyes as he heard her complain, before smirking and rolling his eyes...

"How about you be my bunny Koji?"he asked,"It fun~ Seeing you like this."

But then he felt something sliding down his chest that made him shiver, and then he watched as Koji was pushed out of his lap and another girl had set comfortable in his lap. Kei instantly froze up and looked at Koji, this was going to get bad, so the best thing he could do was try to make it better...

He took the girl hands and just smiled,"Thats really...Cute of you? But I am already claimed."Kyo said as he got up but then bumped into someone else

"Ah yes I am Kyo sister? Brother..."Kei smiled,


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 8, 2011)

*Darius-Gender Bender Arc*

Darius was rather confused as he woke up in what appeared to be hotsprings. Last he remebered they were in a creepy house but now....
"Wierd" he said but then went slightly wide eyed. His voice sounded different more....girly. "Is it my ears" he said about to check but then saw his hands that were slimer. His eyes trailed down to see...breasts! He had breats! He went to one of the hotsprings to check his reflection and saw that he was actually a she! He screamed which was high pitched. How the hell was this happening he thought as he screamed.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 8, 2011)

Sazude Senju
sazude proceeded over to them. "hey! hello over thet! i need assistance!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was happy that she brought a smile someone's face but she realized the situation she was in. Maybe the girl in front of her knew of something, "Sanu, you might not believe me but I'm actually not you who you think I am..." Noctis trying to figure out the simplest way of describing the situation she was in without making it sound ridiculous, "For some reason, I'm a guy stuck in a girls body. Maybe it was some kind jutsu the person planned this planted on me and probably a few others." Noctis scratches her head and fakely smiled. 

"Do you anything about this? Because I really would like to return to my male body." She lied against the wall with her arms crossed.

Soon Noctis noticed another person calling over to us.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Akinna and Hakro Ezel Gender Bender arc*

Akina heard the scream and swam over over to a girl,  "Hey this is not bad, but focus on not freaking out, okay." Akina said this in his manly voice as she sorta of reconized that the girl could be Darius. He touches his hand for the girl thinking it was Darius to calm down. "Are you Darius by the way, I will have to find my brother who is a girl down for doing that stunt to me.." He waited for the girl to calm down as he put a arm around the girl who could be Darius to him as he felt her breasts against his naked chest. Meanwhile Hakro was underwater breathing through a bamboo shoot to breath through air for Akina would not find her at all. Hakro was safe and away from anyone as he gets his mind of Akina who she was in love with to switch to a hateful person like Diana, he cursed the wild as Akina was the only one around him the most.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2011)

Gunslinger Retro said:


> Date went wide-eyed with admiration.  "Ikuto you evil genius!"  She turned around and giggled, her Sharingan spinning to life.  "That is so diabolical, so amazing, so utterly incredible!  Let's do it.  So...  who shall be our first target, eh?"  This plan of Ikuto's was perfect, problem was he didn't know who was good against genjutsu here.  The men had been turned into women...  A long time ago he fought Kyo and put him in a genjutsu...  Maybe he would be their target.


*
Ikuto Uchiha*

"I know right!"

Ikuto eyes swayed, as her sharingan blazed active. He darted around to see who would be a perfect target for this jutsu of his, maybe he could place more than one people in a justu as well! This might turn out to be very, very pleasing.

"Who do you think we should target?"

Ikuto eyes moved to the left as he said.

"is that...? Sorry Date, I have things to do!"

Ikuto rushed away without a second thought.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

She responded

"That's weird I'm also a boy transformed into a girl"

Sanu realised at that moment this was no genjutsu but an actual body transformation jutsu. Awe struck by the amount of chakra needed for a such an amazingly large scaled feat. She began to ponder about the effects and what would be needed to transform back a simple henge won't do it.

"Noct it seems that we might not be in any danger such large usage of chakra means whoever did this must be resting so doing the challenges might help"

After speaking Sanu realise someone is trying to speak to them.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 8, 2011)

Sazude Senju
he came right in front of the two girls. he was thinking to himself that they looked kinda cute. 
"excuse me, im kinda in a predicament. i am kinda..." he stopped, as he was feeling embarrased to talk about his sex change.
"im kind of a boy! i came here because i was sent here, by a jonin. i dont know how i transformed into a girl. but im in this predicament now. can u help in some way?!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis looked at the boy that came who was in the same situation with herself and Sanu. "So you're in the same problem, huh?" Noctis started to bite her thumb. "Me and Sanu here are in the same situation as well. But yet I'm trying to find the source of this jutsu done on us."

Noctis had an idea if only that mysterious voice from above would talk again. "There was a voice right after I woke up, I believe that voice is the source of this jutsu... I just need it to speak again for me to use my Lightning release to find where the source is coming from." Noctis pointed the idea out.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan Warholic*
Genderswap Arc

Tifa glanced up, eagerly waited for a reply. The boy stared at him for a few seconds before speaking. 
"Yes, I'm Thalia, but how did you know that? In fact, you look sort of familiar but I can't exactly place my tongue on it ..." he spoke, pondering who Tifa was. His voice was different, but sex change does that to you.

"Ah, thank goodness! It's me! Tifa!" he grinned, opening his arms for a hug but then realising it would be a bit awkward and quickly shoved his hands underwater. "Uh ... I guess that isn't a good idea ..."

Tifa could feel the moment went slightly awkward, and tried to avoid eye contact. He took a deep breath before speaking, wanting to make some sort of conversation. It was difficult to talk to your sister when she was currently a male. Usually the two had girly talks, but how could they when both of them were in male bodies? It would just feel strange.

"Do you have any idea how to get out of this Thalia? It seems even while we are now all in the hot springs, nothing seems to be happenin-"

*SPLASH!*

The voice of the woman echoed through the springs as a large whirpool appeared in the springs, sucking in everyone present. Tifa tried to hang on to the rocks, but soon found himself circling around the plughole. 
"Shit!* THALIA!*" Tifa cried for his sibling, trying to reach over to reach them but soon became one of the first to be sucked through the whirpool.

"*TIFA!*" Vaan yelled for her sister as she managed to keep her balance near the rocks. Desperate to save her sister, she swam through the water and charged after him, only to be sucked into the whirlpool.

A large flash later, and Tifa found himself in the middle of a beautiful waterfall, where everyone else had crash landed. They were all naked, but there was a big pile of fancy dress-up clothes, such as bunny suits and male-thongs.

"HOW ABOUT TRYING TO SURVIVE IN THE WILDERNESS WEARING SEXUALLY-AWKWARD COSTUMES?! HAHA! CHOOSE A PARTNER OF THE OPPOSITE SEX AND SET OUT TO FIND THE KEY ...!"

"_Vaan?_"
"_Tifa?_"

The two awoke, only to see themselves stark naked due to the whirpool near a large waterfall in the middle of a rainforest.

"*AHHH!*"
"*AHHH!*"

The siblings dashed for the sack of clothes, grabbing the first thing they could before quickly slipping it on. Vaan was in a fairy princess costume, while Tifa was wearing head-to-toe costume of an easter bunny complete with a basket of eggs.

"*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!?*"
"*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!?*"

*Lyra Murasaki*
Genderswap Arc

Lyra felt to be sick when Kyo asked if his 'tits' ever felt hard near her. 
"You're a creep even as a girl! My question was at least sane as it's probably true!" he yelled, only to find Kyo bashing against his chest.
"Lyra ... I miss your boobies! I miss touching and caressing them, I miss them so much!" Kyo sniffed as tears rolled down his cheeks. He felt Lyra's chest, clearly in fustration. "'The fuck are these!? Where are my Lyra's perfect boobies!?"

"Aww Kyo!" he began with a sheepish grin, before turning it into a straight, serious face. "What? You want me to say 'I miss fiddling and sucking your cock?' *I HAVEN'T EVEN DONE THAT! ERGH!*"

*SPLASH!*

Before they could even continue, a large whirpool began sucking them in to the bottom. Lyra tried to hold on to Kyo but was quickly sucked to the bottom. 
"*KYO!!!*" he cried, trying to reach for her but was soon sucked through the plughole.

He soon found himself in a large waterfall near what seemed to be a rainforest.

"HOW ABOUT TRYING TO SURVIVE IN THE WILDERNESS WEARING  SEXUALLY-AWKWARD COSTUMES?! HAHA! CHOOSE A PARTNER OF THE OPPOSITE SEX  AND SET OUT TO FIND THE KEY ...!"

"What the hell!?" Lyra gasped as he found himself naked like everyone else. Once the Warholic siblings were gone, he quickly rummaged through the bag and grabbed the first outfit he could: a man thong with a mustache. Disgusted, he quickly shoved it back in the bag before pulling out another outfit: a skin-tight underwater swimming suit made of just latex, and thinner then paper. It was stretchy and was tight and revealing around the body. Lyra slipped into it, before looking down at his crotch and releasing something:

"God forbid I get a boner or whatever they call 'em ...!"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

He smiled when Tifa revealed that she was his sister, well brother, but it doesn't matter. Although it did get her to thinking, why were they like this, and how could they change back. After Tifa asked Thalia what he thought on the matter, only for a giant splash to occur in the hot spring, and then started a whirlpool. He tried to resist, and saw her "brother" reach out to him, but it was no use at all. She was quickly sucked up, and soon found herself in a waterfall in a rainforest it seemed.

After the booming voice shook the place Thalia rubbed her head, as it started to ache, but then found himself completely naked. With quick shock he covered himself with his hands, his face turning red, but then looked forward. He would need to find someone of the opposite sex, which would probably mean someone that is the same sex as she use to be. Sighing she just sat there, waiting, wondering if she should go find a outfit first or go find someone to be with.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

"You look cute as a bunny!"
"And you look cute as a princess!" 

The two siblings snapped sly comments at eachother as they were dressed in humiliating outfits. Vaan even had fairy wings on her pink dress, with even a heart-shaped wand in her hands. 

"I wonder if this shoots magical beams of sex?" she asked aloud as she waved it about, even focusing her chakra to it. Tifa simply sighed at her antics, slapping his face with the palm of his hand--- or rather paw right now.

"I'm so tempted to whack you with this basket Vaan! Being a male has made me much angrier!" he yelled, waving around his wooden basket filled with chocolate and eggs. 
"Then I'll have my knight in shining armor behead you vile creature!" Vaan barked as she waved her wand in Tifa's face, daring him to try.

"*SHUT UP!*" Lyra yelled, silencing the Warholic siblings. Dressed in the skin-tight black swimming suit, Tifa couldn't help but look at his crotch while Vaan was slowly backing away.

"L-Lyra ...?"
"What!?"
"Umm ..."
"It's just the creases in the outfit Vaan!"
"What is?"
"Is that a gun in your pocket?"
"I don't have pockets ..."

Lyra looked down at his crotch and realised what they was talking about. Cursing the ground, he swiftly slammed his hands over, covering it. The moment went awkward with Lyra's face going redder then a tomato.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

A new girl walked up to Sanu and Noctis her emotions were visible she seemed worried and scared while saying her story. 

"Im kind of a boy! I came here because I was sent here, by a jonin. I dont know how I transformed into a girl. But im in this predicament now. Can u help in some way?!" 

After hearing the story of the new girl Noctis began. 

"So you're in the same problem, huh?..........Me and Sanu here are in the same situation as well. But yet I'm trying to find the source of this jutsu done on us. There was a voice right after I woke up, I believe that voice is the source of this jutsu... I just need it to speak again for me to use my Lightning release to find where the source is coming from."

Finding this strategy a good idea and the only option Sanu agreed.

"Hmm so your a raiton user I have to take note of that also I guess that's the only opti.....what the hell!"

The Hotspring had turned into a horrible whirlpool in that instance. Sanu grabbed a hold of Noctis yet they both were sucked in by the magical forces. Sanu awoke realising she was naked in an uknown area. Noctis lied beside her eyes closed Sanu didn't know if she was asleep or unconscious. Just as she was regaining her senses the mysterious voice boomed with a mighty echo nearly shattering her ears.

"HOW ABOUT TRYING TO SURVIVE IN THE WILDERNESS WEARING SEXUALLY-AWKWARD COSTUMES?! HAHA! CHOOSE A PARTNER OF THE OPPOSITE SEX AND SET OUT TO FIND THE KEY ...!"

Sanu became intent on completing this final task to regain her manhood.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

Lyra quickly stood up straight now that what was there had gone. The moment had passed the level of awkward, and it was almost unbearable to the point it felt _normal._
"E-Either way, we should get going now!" Lyra suggested as he was quick to walk off down one of the paths. Tifa sighed, knowing he should follow while Vaan was willing to just go along with her sibling.
"We should follow after her ..." Tifa mumbled as he slowly began to walk in Lyra's direction, while Vaan had a confused look spread across her face.
"Wouldn't you say 'him'? Like because she's a guy now ..."
"*IS THIS THE TIME!?*" Tifa snapped, shooting a glare of death at his sibling.
"Yes as it's about the situation we are currently in!"
"*... SHUT UP!*"

"Oh for fuck's sake!" Lyra roared as he returned from the way he was going, stomping over to the two. "I'm going to find Kyo and that red-headed friend of yours! You two coming?"
"Y-Yeah ... let's go," Tifa nodded, leading the two through the small crowd. He tried to shield his eyes with his white paws as he didn't want to see a bunch of naked strangers, and he didn't want his face to be identified in this cartoon-rabbit suit. 

He wasn't even sure if Date had made it. Was he still stuck in the hot springs? Did he fail the 'test' or something? Tifa was still trying to get his head around the whole thing. It was almost like they was in a game or a roleplay run by sick perverted freaks.

The basket was cute though.

"Tifa, how do you think I feel? I'm in a princess costume!" Vaan chuckled as she tried to ease the humiliation her sibling was feeling. However, Lyra was quick to snap back as his conditions were far worse as proven just a few moments ago.
"How do you think _I_ feel? Skin-tight suit and a male!?"

The siblings looked at eachother before shrugging in agreement.

"Point taken."
"Point taken."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel Gender Bender Arch*

As a whirlpool pulled Hakro in as Akina was still hugging Darius they were sucked into the whirlpool. Akina,Darius and Hakro ended up with everyone else near a waterfall. They heard to survive wearing sexy outfits and choose a partern of the oposite sex. Hakro was going to pulled a pratical joke on Akina as he went to the bag of clothes and pulled out a sex hula custume, Hakro was thinking what the hell as he put on the short grass skirt and coconut bra that made her boobs stick out even futher. She went through the bag to find Akina a out fit, and was her choice to choose. Akina was waiting as he was stark naked at the moment and so was everyone else. Hakro came back to where Akina and Darius was standing. "Here is your custume, don't complain and you are my partern. Leave your girl toy behind."

Akina wince as Hakro said that as she wanted Akina to herself. Akina sighs as he slipped on the revealing custume as he felt it against his balls. It was a belly dancer thong that you did at the pole. With the cuff that went with it that match the thong he was wearing. This was enbrassing to him. He was guessing that Hakro was laughing inside. "Come on we have to hurry." Hakro was tugging on Akina's arm to hurry up as she glanced back at Darius as he left to find the key with Hakro she felt dissapointed to not spent time with the guy she liked. He went to the bag and throw Darius a custume so she could come with them as Hakro got jeoulous. They started off to find the key and to survie whatever was going to hit them or Hakro was thinking to ditch Darius on the way.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

"Listen up you two!" Tifa began, adressing the two. The ears on his bunny suit perked up as he spoke, with Vaan finding it cute despite how hard he tried to ignore it.
"What is it? You going to give us free easter eggs?" Lyra quipped, only to be shot down by Vaan.
"Are you going to give us a strip tease on an ocean liner?"
"Shut up."
"*Anyways!*" Tifa increased the sound of hir voice, wanting to be heard loud and clear without any interruptions. 

"Our plan will be to gather a small group and head through the forest, with the aim of getting the fuck outta here!"
"Umm ... sis," Vaan began with an awkward expression. "You did not just swear?"
"What _now_ Vaan!?"
"Isn't she a foul mouthed person?"
"No I am not thank you very much!" Tifa was now blushing at the two, as they thought it was below him to swear. "I swear just like any other person."
"Whatever. What was you saying again?"

"*ARGH!*" Tifa couldn't take it anymore. He punched Vaan straight in the face with his 'paw', knocking the 'princess' straight to the ground. 
"*MY DRESS!*" she cried, her bubbly pink fairy dress now covered in mud. Seconds after realising what she said however, she quickly shut her mouth and taped it over with her dignity.

"Who knew you could be such a girl Vaan!" Tifa giggled, waving his basket of delicious calorie-rich treats around. Lyra laughed along with the Warholic at Vaan on the ground. Where she belonged in his eyes.
"Shut up you two! It's the jutsu! It's increased my hormones or whatever!" Vaan argued as she stood up, brushing the dirt off her dress.
"Well if you was a boy then you wouldn't be afraid of a little dirt!"
"And if you was a girl you wouldn't keep getting boners every 10 seconds!"

Lyra was shot down to silence as he remained quiet, with the moment having gone awkward again.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel Gender Bender Arc*

As Akina, Darius and Hakro was walking through the forest as they sence a strong force of chakra coming from some where. They started walking in that direction as suddleny they heard loud music and people dancing. As they people was in weird sexy forest creatures. "We are having a dance off, you have to join to continue to the key." "We win two out of three dances for you to past us." Akina know that Darius was a bad dancer anyway. "I did not want to do the hula for anybody, but I go first. Where is the stage or center you want to watch me boys." One of the guys their was dressed as a fox lead her in the middle as every one watched Hakro. Hakro tries to remember belly dancing from his mom and came to him in a heart beat to not lose at the moment to put it a spin on the hula.

Hakro danced as she got some wolf whistles and cat calls as she finished her dance everone clapped. "You past the first dance let seee what your second dance can do and see he or she can beat the other competeion. "You remember the dance steps mom taught you, good work." Akina had a feeling that he was up next, she know some dancing and hopefully kill the show. Hakro could watch what Akina had, she never saw him dance ever. "Okay wild but on some sexy music or just start it out slow is fine with if you could." One of the girls controlling the music did so. Akina started out with some sexy slow moves to show off his body in a slow strip tease. Then the music jumped to a faster beat.

Akina kept up the pace from a slow strip tease to some fast pace dirty dancing. Hakro and Darius got a nose bleeds. As the dance ended Akina got some whostles from girls who had nose bleeds or panting to have sex with Akina at this very moment with the crowd that was watching. "Theannoucer could not speak as he gave Akina a thumbs ups to go ahead further into the forests. Hakro and Darius followed Akina to the next challange to get more closer to reach the key to get back to their normal state. Hakro was thinking how in the world that Akina knows how to do that or just made it up in his mind to just go ahead and enbrassed himself even futher. They kept running towards the sorce of the key and the next hallange they had to face and they were wondering what it was easy or hard this time.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

"Let's just go already! We've wasted enough time here!" Tifa sighed as he shoved through them, giving up on the idea of finding Date or any of their friends.
"What about finding Date?" Vaan asked as she wondered why Tifa was set on getting out of here. They didn't do anything, did they? 
"Or Kyo?" Lyra added, but only recieved a sharp look of disgust from Vaan.
"_Kyo?_ You're friends with that brat?"
"You hate him?"
"Well what if I do!?"
"Then fuck you!"

"*CUT IT OUT!*" Tifa yelled, silencing the two. "We are going now! You both got that!?"

"Yes sir!"
"Yes sir!"

"_Hmph!_" Tifa led the way, keeping his bunny basket close to him as they walked in a triangular formation down the rainforest path. The trees were tall, and nature surrounded them everywhere their eyes glanced.

"This place isn't half bad y'know," Lyra commented as he stepped over a broken branch, breaking the formation.
"Meh. It's a jutsu. Since when were jutsus pretty?"
"Since the 16th Kazekage!"
"What did they do?"
"A firework jutsu that lit up the sky! Legends call it a beauty!"

"..."
"..."

The two stared at Lyra at how geeky he sounded right now. He let out an awkward chuckle before continuing on at a faster walking rate. The siblings didn't say much about it, as the group seemed to be cursed. Awkward moment after awkward moment. 

Was someone writing out their lives or something?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kuzunoha, The Temple in the Clouds*

Slamming the bottom of her fist onto the marble ground, Kuzu yelled out to the woman inside, "I don't care about a silly little title like being a ninja!!" Gritting her teeth she forced herself to stand up, as her legs trembled from all of the climbing she had done earlier to get to this place. "I'm here to find Byyako! Guardian of the West!!"

Placing her foot upon the ledge that stood (not 5 inches from the floor she stood upon), another massive wind blew from the inside of the temple. Leaning into the wind she forced her way inside. The wind whipped and cut at her soft skin but Kuzu cared little for it. The mud under her shoes slid her a few inches every step she took as she pressed forward. 

Squinting her eyes was all that she could do to even see through the wind current. Passing through each atrium while lightly looking into each of the rooms she passed for the person who spoke to her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 9, 2011)

Date was wandering among the forest, his face a bright red.  He'd gotten stuck with what could have been the worst possible choice.  He was wearing black and white striped bikini bottoms with a matching top that was so skimpy it barely concealed his new assets.  His breasts hung freely, his ass hung out from the bikini, which was more like a frigging strand of floss than an actual article of clothing.  And the front part left very little to the imagination, as the bottoms creased into his, err... folds.  There had been nothing else.  He looked up as he saw another guy.  Well, he was a guy now.  "He" must have been a girl before this nonsense.  He sighed.  The guy was naked, but Date would be damned if he looked below the neck.

"Hey man...  Well, I guess girl...  Anyway, I guess for this part of the test we need to find partners that were the gender we used to be.  So, yeah.  I'm Date.  Let's partner up."


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

As the trio walked along the path, they soon came to a clearing in the rain forest. It was a small cottage with a simple design but a strange aura coming from it.
"Do you think something might be of interest in that cottage?" Vaan asked, slowly approaching the chestnut wooden door.
"No shit sherlock! A cottage in the  middle of a _rainforest?_" Lyra scoffed at Vaan, walking past her and knocking on the door. Tifa stayed silent, being in an easter bunny suit afterall.

"_Hello?_ Is anyone in?" Lyra asked as he banged on the door, but quickly became impatient as nobody answered. "*HELLO!?*"
"Don't be so loud Lyra!" Tifa scolded as he stood behind the two who were banging on the door. It looked rude from a viewpoint, but 'desperate times call for desperate measures' as any generic book would tell you.
"That's it! I'm bustin' down the door!" Vaan proclaimed as she counted to three for a moment, before kicking the door in. A fairy princesses never got sexier when they break and enter into small cottages probably owned by your grandmother.

"Fine! Get us all in trouble!" Tifa yelled with fustration, already looking like an angry little bunny.
"With who?" Lyra smirked as he walked inside after Vaan, but only to be as surprised as she is. There was just one big kitchen, with free different cooking spaces each with their own fridge, oven and utensils. The group stayed silent as they studied the average kitchen; it wasn't long before Lyra broke it.

"So ... will I be the one to speak for us all when I say: What the fuck?"
"A ... kitchen?"
"_Oh god ..._ I think I know what's coming next."

It looked like Tifa would be right. A sheet of paper floated through the window towards them, with Tifa catching it in his paw. He struggled to open it, with Vaan eventually taking it and opening it up. He began to read the contents to the group:

"Dear children, especially boys! You will be tested in performing a woman's job that you take for granted! How about cooking dinner for a family of five? Oh you've got to be kidding me!" Vaan yelled as she slammed the letter down on the counter, while Tifa couldn't help but laugh.

"Ha! Suck on that Vaan! All those times I cooked for us and you thought you could do better! Prove it now bitches!"

There was a moment of silence as Tifa had made it awkward yet again. This time, Lyra didn't quite return the feeling.

"... No Tifa. Just no."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked up when a girl was approaching him. She had a rather revealing bikini, and she wondered why she picked that of all things. Well assuming that she was a he beforehand, it's either that he's perverted, or that was the only thing he could find. When he approached though he said that they needed to partner up for this part of the test, which she remembered, so this person must of been a guy before hand. Confirming her suspicions, and to her surprise, this girl was Date. Her face became shocked as she happily said:

"Date?! You---you're Date? I would have never imagined that you ended up like that as well!"

She laughed to herself for a second, but quickly refocused herself as she continued:

"Oh sorry. I'm Thalia, yeah I know right?"

She smiled but then looked at herself. She quickly got embarressed and said to Date:

"Sorry I'll be right back-"

She quickly ran off where the clothes would be. She couldn't find much, and all she found were skin tight leather pants, and green and red suspenders to make sure they stayed up. She sighed, it was the only thing. She put them on, hoping nothing would decide to show itself through the pants and went back to Date, rubbing the back of her head.

"Sorry I took a while, oh well, we might as well go now."


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tifa & Vaan & Lyra*
Genderswap Arc

There were mixed emotions among the trio as Vaan was scared shitless at the task, while Tifa was finding it all hilarious. Lyra on the other hand was rather neutral about it, with not even her friends knowing if she was a good cook or not.

"So ... do we have to really cook? To get out of here?" Vaan sighed, walking over to the cupboard to check things out. She opened it out of curiosity, only to find three frilly cream-beige aprons.
"Do you really have to winge all the time?" Lyra muttered as he grabbed an apron out of the cupboard, before easily tying it around his skin-tight black suit. 
"_Touche,_" Vaan shrugged as she grabbed her own apron, wrapping it around her princess costume. She and Lyra were set to cook, but noticed that Tifa was still standing there with a frown. 

"I think it includes you too honey."
"I can't though!" Tifa complained as she motioned her words with her paws. "Look at me! I'm in a thick head-to-toe bunny suit! How am I supposed to wear the apron!?"
"Uh ... just _don't?_"
"*BUT THEN I CAN'T COOK!*"
"Why can't you cook!?"
"Because I can't cook unless I look like a housewife! And housewives wear aprons!" Tifa moaned as he crouched on to the ground, waving his wooden basket around. Lyra rolled his eyes at the 'bunny' before heading over to the fridge.

"I know what I'm making. Snooze you lose," he stated bluntly as he opened the fridge, reaching in and grabbing a few ingredients including cabbage, peppers and a whole chicken. He then walked over to the counter with his name on it.

"Meh, what Lyra said," Vaan shrugged as she got on with the task too, heading over to her part of the kitchen. Tifa wiped away his tears before standing up, now a burning determination in his eyes.

"*BRING IT ON! I'LL TAKE YOU ALL ON AND PREVAIL!*"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 9, 2011)

Date went wide-eyed and chuck- er... giggled.  Girlyness really sucked.  He groaned as his hair tickled his back and he used some of his long locks to tie it into a ponytail, as he did in his male form often.  He sighed and opened his eyes, looking at Thalia.  Immediately he burst into laughter, pointing at her ridiculous outfit.  "Oh, oh God you look like a male stripper!"  He finally controlled his laughter and adjust his bikini top, which had slipped quite a bit with his chortles.  He wiped his eyes and looked at Thalia.

"Well, let's go.  This is already as awkward as it's gonna get, let's continue."

He looked ahead at a path and decided to walk along it.  It wasn't long before the two of them came to a huge 5-Star hotel.  In the middle of the forest.  Date turned and looked back at Thalia.  "The Hell?"  He walked forward and pushed open a door and looked inside.

He wasn't expecting what he saw.



A large... thing.  Blob bear animal person thing.  It raised a large... paw, I guess, and waved.

"Hey guys, 'sup?"



"Welp, I've pretty much seen everything there is to see now."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel Gender Bender Arc*

The trio kept walking as they kept walking to not run out of energy. Some one jump in front of them. "For your manhood you have to catch fish and the woman as to sew up our clothes." "I have a feeling you want me to chop your wood to and the women as to cook for you too." "Do not wait around, we are hungry and cold from the coldness of the night, snap snap." Akina she had to go into the cold water to catch fish bare handed as Hakro and Darius had to sew up clothes for everyon at the moment. Hakro taught Darius how to sew up clothes this was not a women's job it is a job for both sexes. Everyone was watchig As Hakro and Darius hear the sounds of the natives around them. Hakro was going fast to wait for Akina to come back with the fist. She had to take part of Darius share to keep up with the fast pace the natives want them too.

Akina did not mind the cold as she catch as many fish, she went back to the shore to gut the fish. "Hurry up city slicker, you are falling behind." The natives gave them the stuff they need to cook the fish in. Hakro and Darius start cutting up vegetables to cook in the soup. Akina heard where Hakro and Darius is and dump the fish in the soup put as Hakro and Darius served everyone and they took off as they were finished with this challange. "The charka is getting stronger, how many more challanges do we have to go through?" "I think we have two or more one challange to go and plus probly  climb to get the key." "Sounds like we ended up fighting this witch or she relized we know what we learn from this and let's us go." Akina was shivering from what she had to do, they walked as she got the warmth back in to his legs.

They smelled something and they smelled like fish and something else and Hakro reconized the smelled. It smelled like dope. Akina and Darius smelled it too. "Another challange ahead of us, just watch your backs for this challange if we are smlling this crap." They came on to another tribe as Hakro was thinking Akina had to smoke something and the girls had to do something that could be amuing to the tribe members before they got to the key. "This challange is going to be hard for you when we are going to play spin or dare. To the three it sounded like a spin on spin the bottle or something.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She felt embarrassed, well extremely embarrassed to say the least. He was right, her outfit was bad, but she really wanted to talk back, saying that his outfit was even worse, but decided to hold back. As they took a path they eventually encountered a pretty fancy hotel. She liked the looks of it and couldn't wait to see what was inside. However when they entered they saw some strange large animal. It talked to them, and after Date saying he's seen pretty much everything now it became silent. Then however Thalia started bursting out, laughing. She fell over to the ground and continued to laugh.

"What the hell! I don't understand anything that's going on but this---this just takes the cake! I don't even know anymore!"

After about a minute she calmed down, that was a bit hyper from her part but it was just so random she found it funny. She took a deep breath and then slowly approached the giant blob as she said:

"Sorry about that---"

She looked back at Date saying:

"So what do you suppose we do now---?"

She then looked back at the big giant blob as she continued:

"I don't suppose you would know would you?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 9, 2011)

"Actually, I do."

The large thing got up and... kinda waddled over to the door, before popping off the handle.  "You see, if you don't solve this test, you don't ever get to leave.  I was like you once.  Young.  Muscular.  Body of a God.  But I never solved my test.  If you fail, you end up looking like me.  For the rest of eternity.  I know, I know, 'rest of eternity' makes no god damn sense but I'm supposed to say that."  Date was more in wonder by the fact that the door wasn't broken or had a hole in it.  It was perfectly intact, just.. without a knob.  Date looked back at the beast in time to see it put the knob on it's belly and open it like a door.  On the other sid eof the door was a weird, space-like pattern.

Date rose his hand.

"Yes?"

"Dude, you just...  You just kinda opened your stomach."

"I know.  You have to go in."

"Fuck that!"

There was a flash of yellow and the beast was in front of Date.  Hiraishin?!  The beast grabbed the brunette girl and tossed her into the doorway on his belly.  "What the Hellllll...."  Soon Date couldn't even be seen, he was deep in the gastric abyss.  The thing looked at Thalia.  "Gonna walk in or be tossed in?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The two girls and the guy were standing beside the hot springs talking about a solution of how undo the jutsu of the Genderswap. They started to agree with Noctis's plan but suddenly something unusual came by Noctis's sense. The environment around him started to change slowly... "This nature of chakra... Is something about to happen?!" 

Suddenly... The whole Hot springs turned into a giant whirl pool, "Shi-" Noctis thought at the last moment trying to form hand seals but her new body wasn't used to how she acted back when she was a boy. Noctis was able to send a stream of electricity towards the outer of the whirlpool. With that Noctis quickly grabbed onto Sanu but some kind of force pushed them to fall into the eye of the whirlpool. Everything went dark...

Noctis opened her eyes seeing a naked Sanu. "Please cover yourself!!!" Noctis quickly averted her eyes but then realized she was naked so she wrapped her arms around her body and hurdle like a turtle facing away from Sanu. "This is bad... I was able to send a Lightning release towards the outside, and the chakra nature was something I had never felt before... Something bad is happening, but I can't let it hurt the people involved." Noctis thought to herself before speaking to Sanu, "Do you have any idea what happened after you woke up?" Noctis shivering to the fact that she was naked and others were naked around her.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She watched as the strange events unfolded. It plucked the door knob of and put it to it's stomach. Afterwords it opened it, as if it were a door. It was so strange. After telling them they had to go in and Date's rebellion, a yellow flash later and the giant blob grabbed Date, throwing him into it's stomach. It then asked Thalia if she wanted to walk in or be thrown. Sighing she said:

"I don't have any choice here do I? What the hell I'll just walk in."

It was strange as she was walking towards the beast. She then climbed into the door way and stopped, as she was a bit scared, but then forced herself to jump into the black abyss.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel Gender bender Arc*

They know they could not leave with out playing this game, it be rude to ditch a challange. "The chllange is true or dare when spinning a bottle." "You guys have a crappy way to have fun in the wild." They sat down as the cheif of the tribe sat down as he pulled out a glass tube and spin it. As it landed on Hakro, "you girl come here." Hakro stood up and did not speak seeing how werid this was going to get. "Sit in my lap, as she how sentive you are baby." Hakro sat in the cheif's lap as he holded on Hakro's boobs. Hakro did not make any moan or anything. As the cheif let Hakro go for him to spin the bottle again. Hakro sat down between Dariu and Akina. The next spin landed on Darius, " dance on hot coals for me chick." Darius could not do anything about it as she did the dance on hot coals." The cheif sort of like it and it satify him for now.

The cheif spin again as it landed on Akina, the cheif thought of what he wanted to do for him. "I want you to make one of my girls pant. Akina thought for how long and how close to get to the cheif's daughter. She had no choice as to play along as she did not like this. As the tribe got high and drunk the three slipped away when everyone was getting high or drunk and could not remember anything at all. They got closer to the charka sorce as the saw a large boulder standing in their way. "To me only women can go in here, we retreive the key and come back for you Akina." "How I am going to fit inside there." "Be like a cat, stick your head in first than your butt." Hakro smelled metal as she turned herself in to a spider. Darius did the same.

As spider they looked out for any other creatures that might get them as they climb up to the key that was hang on the cliff that was on a wall between the boulder as it was a tight squeeze to get the key. They kept climbing as they spin their webs to made their climb much faster. as they reach the key they touch it. They both spin a web to float down with the key. Akina heard something hit the ground. He stuck his hand into the crack as she felt two spiders on the key as well. The key transported them back to the old mansion as te key dissapeared to go back to the same spot for the others  to get back here. They were changed back to their original sexes as their stuff came raining down on them. Akin a made a wind current to make the stuff float to the ground and not fall. They quickly changed their clothes from their sexy custumes back to their ninja wear.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 9, 2011)

Date looked up as Thalia materialized next to him.  He adjusted his bikini top once more, as it had been sliding down and sighed.  "Hey guys."  The thing's voice boomed into their ears from an unknown location.  "Goddammit, Jim!  Turn the mic down!  Dumbass.  Anyway, welcome to your spiritual journey my friends.  Here you will become one with yourself."  Date rose an eyebrow.  "What does that mean?"  As he spoke Thalia's female form walked over to her.  "You will be the beast with two backs!"  Date facepalmed.  "You want us to have sex with ourselves?  Do you understand how wrong that is?!"  As he spoke a tall male walked toward him.  He had dark brown skin, was taller than Date's male form was, and had a bunch of tattoos, with some black pants on.  He was barefoot and shirtless.

Date looked at him.  He looked back.

Date blinked.  He continued to stare.

Date sighed.

"Is there a problem?"

"That's not me."

"Sure it is!"

"No, it isn't."

"Prove it!"

"I'm light-skinned."

A blob of peach-colored paint smacked into the chest of the male.

"I have light brown hair."

A glob of brown paint slammed into the male's head.

"..."

"Anything else?"

"You're an idiot."

The beast ignored him.  "What about you, Thalia?  Does your female form match?"  Date looked over at female Thalia.  She looked just like Thalia... but looked as if she was only around 7 years old.  Date caught something.  "Wait how did you know her name?"  "How did you know her name?"  The beast mocked in a frilly, girlish voice.  "Knock that off!"  "Knock that off!"  "Stop it!"  "Stop it!"  "RRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGAGAGGAGGGGGAGAGGHHHHHH!!!"  "RRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGAGAGGAGGGGGAGAGGHHHHHH!!!"  Date got quiet and thought for a second, before smirking.  "I'm an idiot!"  "You're an idiot!"

"GOD DAMMIT!"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She rubbed the back of her head, but could hear the blob's voice again. It was booming, and it also didn't make much sense, but she could see herself, her girl self, walking towards her. She was a bit younger, at least five years younger, although she looked exactly like her. After their little argument Thalia yelled up at the beast:

"Well there's sort of a problem...She looks like I did, but she looks like how I looked when I was like seven, I'm fourteen now, there's a difference."

She sighed and then thought of the other problem. She really hoped that she didn't have to have sex with herself, that'd be---no, there's even no words how to describe how awful and weird that would be. She then looked at herself in the face, studding her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 9, 2011)

Thalia's younger female form looked up at her and scoffed.  "Take a picture it'll last longer, bitch."  Date looked over at the little girl.  "Sheesh were you that bad when you were a kid?"  He sighed and looked around before speaking.  "Alright, er...  Big Guy.  I'm not playing your stupid little games!"  She dashed forward.  Despite being a girl, he was still a ninja.  "Outta my way!  Shoryuken!"  He aimed his spiraling uppercut at the male who caught the attack, grabbed female Date by the wrist and nodded his head.  Her clothes were gone.  "What the- !"  He covered himself as best he could before kicking the guy in the nads.  He was wearing a cup, so that plan bore no fruit.  Eventually she wrestled free of his grip and hid behind male Thalia.  "You tell anyone of this and I'll kill you...  Like they'd believe you anyway."  She was finding it harder and harder to stay clamped to Thalia's back.  Date looked down and couldn't help the nosebleed.  His breasts were inflating like balloons!  "Ahh!"

Date jumped back and looked around for something, anything that could conceal his growing breasts.  "Oh, sorry, I pushed the big boobs button on accident."  There was a click and Date's boobs went back to how they were originally.  Large, but not unmanageable.  He found his clothes and pulled them back on, not enjoying being in the skimpiest bathing suit in the world.  "I see you guys really are opposed to doing it with yourselves.  Well...  Oh!  I have an idea!  Do it with each other's love interest!"  Suddenly young Thalia turned into Tifa wearing whipped cream and cherries to cover her x-rated areas and the... guy Date was supposed to do it with turned into Koji in the nude with a bouquet of roses covering his crotch.  "Sexy, right?  Alright, now fuck.  Fuck hard."

"IF YOU THINK I'M ACTUALLY GOING TO TOUCH KOJI YOU'VE GOT ANOTHER THINK COMIN', PAL!"  He looked over at Tifa and blushed.  "H-hey!  That's my girl!  Leave her out of this!  Tifa, how did you get turned back into a girl?"  Immediately she turned into her male form and Koji was a woman.  "Fine, fine.  To make it easier, Thalia, you have sex with female Koji, Date you have sex with male Tifa.  See?  Problem solved."  "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU, YOU PERVERT?!"  "Oh?  The second coming of Jiraiya calling someone else a pervert?"  "Yeah, so what?!"  "Maybe you don't know yourself as well as you thought you did.  Did you always want to be a pervert, Date?  I don't think so."  Date looked down.  He had tried to push back these particular memories.  "See?  This is actually a test.  Oh, and Thalia?  I've prepared you your own little fun course.  We'll make it a partner test.  If you fail it, you die.  However your souls are bonded for this test.  If one of you dies, you both do."  A hole opened up underneath Thalia, dropping her into a wet, dark dungeon lit by torches.  Date was sent to a huge grassy field illuminated under the light of a full, blue moon.  The clearing stretched on for miles and miles, and Date didn't think there was an end.

He looked down at himself.  He was still a girl, and was wearing even worse clothing than before.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Suddenly, the ground shook, and a mouth opened up, swallowing him whole, sending him into a dark cave.  Out of nowhere a giant rock fell down behind him.  "The fuck?!"  Date immediately began running as the boulder chased him, like some movie cliche.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After her younger self has said to her:

"Take a picture it'll last longer, bitch."

She got a bit irritated. She was never like this when she was a child, how could she be such a annoying bitch?! She looked up at Date, saying:

"No way, I wasn't anything like this bitch!"

She said while pointing to her. After a quick scuffle with "his" boy version he managed to wrestle free and hid behind Thalia, saying that if she were to tell anyone then he'd kill her. Thalia smiled saying:

"Don't worry, I won't."

Although she started to feel something feel more and more pressed up against her back. Her face became a bit irritated but Date just jumped off, but after a few seconds she heard a click and he calmed down. After Date got his clothes back she noticed smaller her was transforming. She recognized this person, it was her sister, Tifa. After Date's objection she yelled:

"There's also no way how I'm going to go fuck my sister, so that's out of the question!"

But shortly after they were transformed to their respective, male and female version. Thalia had no idea why he was trying to push this, and she still wasn't sure if she would even like that, having sex with a female. However the giant monster said that they would take a partner test, and if one died so would the other. Shortly after a hole appeared under Thalia, swallowing her up. As she fell she screamed, being swallowed by the darkness. 

She eventually landed in a moist dungeon lit by candles. She'd been thrown around so much today she just wanted the day to be over. She looked around the dungeon, it had a yellowish orange color, but that may have been due to the candle's light. She then took a look at herself and notice all she was wearing was a loincloth. She didn't quite see the test here, as the dungeon was enclosed, so she decided to just lay down and relax on the wet dungeon floor, surrounded by a circle of candles.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 9, 2011)

Suddenly, a soaking wet napkin slapped Thalia in the face, and another and then another.  They had a strange smell...  It was strong, not completely unpleasant, either.  If Thalia had been an engineer she would know what this smell was, as those new horseless carriages ran on this fluid.  It was gasoline.  From nowhere, a huge pile of them fell and buried Thalia, before one of the candles fell over and landed in the pile of rags.  It immediately caught fire, burning brightly.  However, the fire wouldn't hurt or burn Thalia.  It would give her the most intense tickling ever.

As for Date, she was still running away from the rock, which now had a face.  It was the black guy he was supposed to have sex with earlier.  She had found out his name was - "My name is Carl, baby."  "Yeah, I know, you've been saying that non friggin stop!"  She continued to run, breasts flopping up and down.  Without a bra these had no real protection, and her flimsy apron was threatening to come off, leaving her naked.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was resting comfortably when something big and wet hit her face. She pulled it off, and it had a strange smell which she couldn't place. With a annoyed look on his face he yelled:

"Who the hell threw this at me!"

Another one hit her, and then another, and then they just poured down onto her. She was easily toppled over, but she hadn't been expecting this next part. One of the candles fell over and lit the entire room on fire, that's it, the liquid must of been gasoline. She tried to prepare herself the best she could, but as the fire reached her it didn't hurt, but instead, she started to laugh. It was tickling her. She started burst out laughing, rolling in the flames, not being able to control herself.

"What the---hell is---happening? I can't---control my laughter!---

She continued to roll around in the fire, however just because it wasn't harming her didn't mean it would harm things around her. She was to busy laughing, but she didn't notice that it was slowly burning away her loincloth.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sany wateched as Noctis seemed to suddenly spring to life out of her deep slumber. Sanu watched as Noctis  gazed over seeing Sanu naked and watched her scream at her.

"Please cover yourself!!!"

As she said that Sanu thought to herself. 

""Who ever is responsible there chakra must be like the legends a Bijuu a  massive creature made of pure chakra...this is a dangerous new development we have no idea were we are and the enemy could strike from any direction."

After studying Noctis again she seemed to be deep in thought then Noctis spoke again.

 "Do you have any idea what happened after you woke up?"

Sanu suddenly remembered the voice. 

"It seems we have to complete some challenges and find a this Key which will undoubtedly release this jutsu."

She arose fully naked looking to Noctis. 

"let us finish this"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was waiting for Sanu to respond while averting her eyes towards the ground. Sanu took a few moments before she said something...

"It seems we have to complete some challenges and find a this Key which will undoubtedly release this jutsu."

Noctis looked up and she was completely flashing her body, "Damit! Didn't I tell you to cover yourself?!" Noctis turned away blushing and covered her nose. "We need to find clothes first of all before we can search for the said key... I really don't want to walk naked throughout this forest...." 

Noctis noticed a basket revealing soft cloth on the top. She went over to and reached in, she pulled out a revealing maid costume. "What the hell is this?!?!" Noctis thought as she was too embarrassed to speak out what it was. "There's no other source of clothes but this..... What is this person trying to pull..." Noctis took a deep breath and sighed.... She went over to the corner and put the costume on... Her breasts were very revealing and her skirt was almost up to her butt, and worst of all...bunny ears were attached to her costume!  "Why the hell do I have to wear this??!" Noctis thought to herself in frustration...

She then saw another costume in the basket... "Sanu, quickly wear this." As she had said trying to avoid Sanu looking at her embarassing costume...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 9, 2011)

Date shot down the halls of the cave, running for his life from the boulder.  He... She was stark nude, as she had been attacked by bats not a few seconds earlier, and they had stripped her clean of her clothing.  Up ahead she saw a pile of burning cloths but she didn't care, she was just gonna jump it.  Out of nowhere, the boulder stopped and Date lost her balance.  The cloth and fire seemed to disappear, showing a naked male Thalia.  Date fell promptly on top of her, staring down at her with a severely red face.  "Th-Thalia?"  He was too embarrassed to even move.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 9, 2011)

*Diana*

Diana was really ticked off at the moment. They were now at the mansion with Solidad brushing her hair. Being gender swapped was.........interesting. She admitted her and Solidad looked hot as guys but she would never admit it. She saw her brother with the troublesom siblings Akina and Hakro. She saw some disturbing things including what boys look like naked........interesting.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

 "Damit! Didn't I tell you to cover yourself?!"

Sanu broke from her thoughts upon hearing this. 

"And were am I suppose to get these clothes from I'm still trying to figure out the situation at hand."

Again Sanu melted back into her thoughts when she spied a cottage not  too far from where they were. She thought for a sec. 

"Maybe the one we are searching for is there I would love to go back to my male body once again yet......I have grown quite accustomed to this body it would be a waste too..."

But yet again her though process was slighted by Noctis' words. Sanu watched as Noctis was blushing and staring away from her while holding a dress.

"Sanu, quickly wear this."

The dress or lack there of was amazingly skimpy a swimsuit with a huge section of the stomach and bottom of the breasts showing. Yet Sanu did not feel an inche of embarrassment only the thought that a Bracken Dance would destroy it in a second.

"Noctis do you see that cottage I think the witch is inside are you ready?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel Gender Bender Arc*

Hakro got those images out of his head as he noticed Diana looking at him and Akina. He rather rape Akina any day of the week instead of getting closed to Diana. Sometimes the girls got under his skin. Akina was still mad at Hakro for doing some stuff to her in a guy's body. "You want to say something to me Diana, as you never got a reaction out of me when I was a women but know how you act like one." "I still want to slice you in half Hakro for what happen." " I am still trying to get rid of some stuff in my mind that still will not go away and how year that will take you to forgive me." Akina was thinking her brother was serious head over heels with her as she scooted away from Hakro and closer to Darius. "I feel like I caused some trouble getting through thoses test will you guys." Hakro was getting another nose bleed as he was thinking of the female version of doing that dance.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis handed the dress over to Sanu, and it was as perverted and revealing as her own costume. Noctis saw Sanu in a very revealing swimsuit, seeing this Noctis covered her nose and looked away. "Ugh, I guess we will have to stay this way, I mean its better than no clothes... But it still doesn't help" The girl took a deep breath and sighed as usual.

Sanu then noticed something in the distance, "Noctis do you see that cottage I think the witch is inside are you ready?"

Noctis looked ahead and saw a small house with an unusual aura coming out of it. "Before we barge in, lets at least check to make sure its safe." Noctis formed her handseals, as embarassing as it was in her maid outfit...

"Lightning Release!!"

The girl released electricity into the ground moving towards the cottage up ahead. "Crap I can't control my Lightning release easily in this body." Noctis complained as she was having a huge frustration over the clear direction of the Lightning stream. "Hmm... Theres not much difference in Chakra nature..." Noctis closed her eyes to focus more. "I don't sense alot coming from that location. So its safe to say we can approach it." Noctis opened her eyes again and felt the breeze against her revealing skin. "Lets go quickly before anyone else sees me in this ridiculous costume...."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*-A New Storm Approaches-*

Gin sat back in his chair, in what use to be the Hokage's mansion. Smoke had continuously run into the sky, it had never fade away, and it never looked like it will. A shinobi entered the room and Gin spun the chair around smiling, saying:

"So, how did the search go?"

"It's no use, we can get their exact location...If this goes on---"

"Oh I really don't mind, makes ruling this village that more interesting. I mean, having a group that's bent on destroying me is amusing to think about. However sometimes I wish they'd just give up their old Hokage, it'd be so much easier to rule this village without her in control of that group---"

Gin turned back around in his chair and looked out of the Hokage's office, and then continued with:

"But I do have time I suppose. This game of cat and mouse, it's fun. However we know the result---"

He turned towards the shinobi in his office, quickly remembering:

"Oh yeah that's right, the boss will be visiting in the near future, I might as well prepare myself."

He then passed the shinobi and walked out of the room, going to the villages gate. By this time most of the civilian's had decided to accept Gin as their leader. However there is now another faction hidden in the village, lead by the previous Kage's, left in exile. It's been three years since where the story was left off at, and now it shall start up once again.

*-You all may post again for the main story now-*​


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_A fallen star_


A dark hall filled with candles and various weaponry was crowded with various shinobi talking and discussing various things, from how to crack open a door to killing a member of the Branded. A blonde-haired girl sat on the ledge of the platform, tapping her weapon as her mother stood next to her along with a few other shinobi.

"The Branded have run our village for too long!" She yelled, grabbing the attention of everyone there. "We are being led by our lady Hokage Kayo, and in her name we will take back Konoha! There is no saying never to anything! *ANYTHING AT ALL!*"

The men and women all cheered in agreement as the girl simply sighed at it all.
"Mom, you need to stop this. It's been three years. We've lost Vaan ... Hakaizen ... everyone. There's no point in deluding yourself with these common fools," the girl muttered before standing up, beginning to walk towards the crowd. 
"Tifa! Don't be so negative! What about your brother? Don't you want to find him!?" 
"Why do I even bother calling you mother? _Edie_ ..."
"Don't give up hope! Be strong for your brother!"

Tifa stayed silent, not turning around to look at her mother as she pushed through the crowd.

"I lost hope a long time ago ..."

*---*

A few days later, the girl found herself wandering through the Fire Country. She had no choice. Her mother was in a sort of rebel group with the Kage's, desperately trying to cling on to false hope. Tifa didn't want to have any part in that. She gave up hope when her brother just dissapeared. She gave up hope when Una nearly _killed_ her. There was no hope in trying to rescue Konoha now. The Branded had complete control, so trying to take that was like trying to take an egg from a flock of eagles.

She only had one goal on her mind now. Tifa would grab Date and Thalia, and stay with them in Shouri. Her one goal was to take down the Branded from the heart, and find her brother. But the latter would come first, as as much as she'd try to keep up an emotional wall, she missed him. She missed how stupid he was. She missed how ignorant he was. She missed _him_.

"Brynhildr ... a flame that burns so brightly. In her grace, I'll stay strong. I fight until the maiden's flame grazes the sun no more," Tifa spoke, reciting the poem of Brynhildr that she read in the temple in Extalia. Similar words were engraved in her weapon that was strapped to her back,, with the metal rod locked in a safe slot on it. The black hoodie she wore over her fishnet top and black shorts were a shadow to her now blonde locks, bleached by the exposure to the coloured chakra.

As she walked across a large field, she looked up to the clear sky which was reminiscent of a story. The puffy white clouds were sparse, and the sun shined brightly over the field. 

_Thalia, Date ... where are you?_​ 
*Lyra Murasaki
*_The Soul-Killing Witch_

_They always say that witches should be burnt. But what if the witch burns you?_

The girl walked along the path, her bow neatly placed on her waist and  her black hair now at shoulder-length. She had a purple blouse on with a  leather sleeve-less jacket over, and black shorts. The fields of Fuzen  were as lush as she remembered them ...

It had been three years since what happened then. The media reported of  Konoha being invaded, and now in the present it is run by the Branded.  The only village not to be affected is Fuzen, leaving plenty of refugees  to move there. It was now much more crowded, and was turning into  another Konoha. Many were worried it would become industrialised like  what was once a village full of green leaves, but Fuzen managed to keep  it's beauty.

But even as the now adult Lyra Murasaki neared the gates of Fuzen, there  was something different about her. She wasn't skipping along with the  flowers, and they weren't affected by her anymore. There was something  inside of her taking over, but she had no idea what it was. The  Bellatorres? Impossible. Clarissa had controlled it. 

Was it _guilt?_

It was the reason she was in Fuzen at least. She had to see Kyo. It had  been three years, and she wondered if he had forgiven her. Lyra spent  two of those years in captivity, and the last living in a small village  in the Demon Country. Lyra had been all over the place, and it seemed to  have done things to her ...

"Finally. A breath of fresh air!" She smiled  to herself as she approached the gates, where various Fuzen shinobi  stood on guard in case the Branded would attack. One of them stepped  forward with slicked back hair and a mustache.

"Got a pass?"

Lyra didn't reach for her pouch, but instead the tip of her shorts. They  were short enough already, but she only raised it a pinch to reveal a  three-petal clover engraved into her skin.

"I'm an Angel," she spoke, with the man  immediately letting her through. Lyra gave him thanks before passing  through the gates to be greeted by an incredibly busy village that  smelled just the same as when she left it.

_Right ... let's get started!_​ ​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

_The light may grant you happiness...
... But the darkness is the tool for finding it._ - _Unknown_

The ringing of a steel blade filled the still air of the dark forest.  There was a flash of light and a slicing sound.  Another tree fell.  The sound of boots hitting would gave a light tmp as the young man landed on the stump of the fallen tree.  He had cut his hair shorter, and now it only went to almost his shoulders, and was a vibrant orange.  It was nearly the color of his father's hair.  Almost.  It still retained that difference, the perfection in imperfection.  The style and flair that separated him from his father, no matter how many times he conjured the man's soul from the beyond.  The sound of a blade being retracted into its sheath cut through the silence of the forest as the man stepped down from the sump of the tree.  

Date Uchiha looked up at the moon.  This world was cursed, unclean.  There were a few places that were still bright with the luminescence of goodness, but the majority of the world needed to be burned in the flames of Hell and washed clean.  It needed a fresh start, a clean state.  But Date wasn't so vain to think he could give it one on his own.  He was getting stronger, but he didn't have enough strength yet.  The world's darkness was too powerful for his light.  So he would have to rely on his own darkness to grow stronger and shatter the evil reigning over this world.

The Branded.  The name still hurt when he remembered it.  The name that had taken his father and mother, took the closest thing he'd had to a brother and turned him evil, and then taken the second closest thing he had to a brother and killed him.  He couldn't even look at Tifa anymore.  Her brother passing had turned her into something akin to himself.  A being who embraced the darkness, saw it as a release from the false truths and empty promises of the light.

He exited the forest to look up and feel his heart swim in his chest.  Before him was the very girl whose trust he had betrayed, almost as if some deity and pitted them together.  His life was but a comedic drama to him, he the story's tragic hero.  Only he couldn't tell is his eventual death and release from this plane would even be a tragedy.

"Tifa."


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Hide and seek_

"Tifa."

There he was.

She locked her eyes on him. The same man who came to Vaan's 'funeral'. There wasn't a body, but he had dissapeared for two years so everyone believed he was dead. He had became laced with darkness, but she always said she wouldn't stoop so low.

_So why was she here?_

"Date," she whispered as she picked up her pace, walking faster and faster towards him before turning into a jog. A light jog became a sprint as she ran across the field towards him. Once she had neared him, she slowed down before stopping; standing face-to-face with him. It had been what, a year since they saw eachother? Yet it still felt like a decade. Nothing much had changed though. Tifa's hair was a bit blonder then at the funeral, and Date's hair seemed to be more of an orange.

"Slowly becoming your father, aren't you?" she observed his hair and the sword in his hand. It was cut shorter, which she sort of missed. He looked cute with his long hair, but she wasn't going to control everything there.

"What happens now?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

"And it would seem you are turning more and more into your mother."  He allowed a reluctant smirk to play at his lips, his eyes studying her closely.  She was... different than he was.  She didn't fully give into her own evil yet.  Date kept his at bay when he needed to, but to him it looked like she pushed her own darkness away at all times.  He was surprised.  The brooding bad boy was a major cliche, but that's what the Branded pushed you into.  They controlled the world.  They controlled everything.  Nothing was sacred, everything was permitted.  It was sickening.

However, Date didn't allow his mind to drift to other things.  He was focused on the woman before him.  His lips slowly parted and his voice tumbled out.  It was almost gone.  It was deeper, quieter, a tad bit more raspy.  Must have gotten that way from him going days or even weeks at a time without him using it.  He was surprised he even remembered how to talk.  "Tifa...  I wish we could stay here for eternity, just talking...  But there's something I need to tell you.  Something I should have told you years ago, but I couldn't bring myself to do it.  I was weak, still afraid of dieing with bad blood between us.  Now...  Well death just lost its threat."  He sighed.  "I...  I went a little too far with Thalia, almost four years ago.  It was after my parents had been killed and I found out secrets about my dad I didn't want to know.  I felt like I didn't have to listen to anyone or anything, because the world took my loved ones so easily.  We kissed and it brought me back to Earth.  I...  I'm not going to make any excuses.  I was angry, but I should have said no, I should have ignored her advances, and I shouldn't have allowed myself to take it as far as I did.  But...  I love you, Tifa.  Not Thalia.  I could die tomorrow...  And before I go that needed to be taken care of."

He sighed.  He hadn't spoken so much in the last three years.  Using his voice so freely was almost exhausting.  He met Tifa's gaze without fear, regret swirling in his cerulean orbs.  "I'm sorry.  Sorry that I didn't tell you before, sorry that I did it in the first place."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_Today is the Day_​
The boy with shaggy white hair and pale white skin stood atop the railing of the floating palace. Only one thing stopped him from falling down to his second death, balance. The very thing the world lacked but he seemed to have plenty of right now. The sun had risen and it's rays illuminated the land as he looked down on it from his perch in the clouds. His life had been busy these past three years, moments like watching the sun rise were few and far between. 

_Kukukukukukuku_

"When you're waging a war to become the only true villain on the planet it's kind of hard to find the time to do much..." He spoke aloud to an invisible person, or rather people. No one could see or hear who this boy was speaking too, after 17 years he still didn't quite understand who they were, these Voices in his head.

_Kukukukuku_

"I am aware...Nazo has let me observe and I have been down below. I don't need the lot of you telling me...." 

_Kukukukukuku_

"The Branded have provided the perfect shroud for _them_. They can hide behind the conflict as it enraptures the world and makes it that much easier to achieve their ends. The Old Man has been sending us out not only to find _her_ but to do what we can to help the rebels. I could care less about the Branded." The boy's mask protracted onto his face as his armor went from a black and white pattern to a black and red pattern.

_Kukukukukukuku_

"I literally don't have the heart to lie... I don't care." The sun began to reflect off of his helmet hurting his eyes and causing him to jump back from the rail. He turned and proceeded to walk back into the castle.

"Today is the day...we will find _her_ today..."He proceeded to his personal chambers. It was time to leave his ivory tower and descend back down onto the land below. For three years he had been looking for one girl and for three years his resolve did not waiver in spite of the constant failures. Every day he told himself that it would be today, today he would find Thalia Warholic....


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Revelations_

Tifa listened to him explain that he had a romantic encounter with Thalia almost four years ago. At first she was surprised, but showed no hint of it with her facial emotions. Instead, she simply smirked as he was almost pleading.

"You're weak," she spoke, perhaps a surprising response to Date. "We was children. We was never going to do anything, were we?"

Tifa let out a sigh, wanting to say what she wanted to say. She had to admit: she was sad about what he said, and that he had betrayed her and kept it locked up for so long. But all she could do now was store the bullshit he told her in the back of her mind, and maybe talk to Thalia about it later. She didn't have time to have soppy reunions with Date. She was an adult now, not a child.

"I only care about five things in this world: Setsuka, her child, Thalia, you and Kain. Nothing else. I don't care what happened back now ... I live in the present, and you should too. Haven't you noticed that everyone is growing up Date? Setsuka has a child. A child with my brother! It's my responsibility to take care of those two no matter what! And as ... as my brother, I can't hate you or my sister can I?"

What she spoke was the truth. It made her sad when Setsuka revealed she was pregnant the day Vaan dissapeared, as she remembered that was what he was trying to tell her all those years ago in the kitchen, yet she was such an idiot. Back then when she was gullible and would believe anything, including the shit Date spoon-fed her, she was a risk. She was a risk to her family and friends, and to everyone she knew. She had to get stronger, and if that meant being colder to some then that's that.

"I came here looking for you. We need to go, and we need to find Thalia. Us three ... just us three, will go after the Branded. They've taken too much from me, and I'm going to strike them in the heart with a dagger. I don't care about Konoha, or Iwagakure or Kumogakure. I want my brother's death avenged, and for his widow and child to live in peace," she explained her aims, and hoped Date would share them with her. She slid her hand into his, her clear blue eyes looking straight into his.

"Will you come with me?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

Date closed his eyes, taking her offer into his head.  He knew that he very much wanted them dead.  And Tifa was offering him his final hope.  He didn't know anyone else who would bother helping him.  In fact, Tifa was pretty much the only person he knew who wouldn't attack him on sight.  "Nothing would make me happier than to see all of those bastards dead.  But there is one condition."  His eyes opened and they had a deadly edge to them.  They were the eyes of a beast who had gone on the hunt.  They had been that way for three years.

"We kill all of them together... except for one.  There is a certain man, a member of the Branded...  I don't want you to help.  I don't want anyone to help.  He is my prey."  He rose the hand she was holding, raising her hand as well as he clasped it in his grasp.  "Do you remember what I told your brother when we were assigned to the same squad?  I told him I would always protect you.  That was foolish of me.  You're traveling a dangerous path, and as a man who cares deeply for you, I should be stopping you.  But I know your pain.  So I won't.  Just know this.  If you die on me, I will follow you to the afterlife and beat the shit out of you."  He smirked and lowered his hand, releasing hers before sighing and crossing his arms.  "So now we search for Thalia.  Got any leads?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

The two locked eyes, his having a deadly edge to them that told a story of a hunter. Her's were a clear blue of an innocent girl, perhaps in contrast to her appearance.

"We kill all of them together ... except for one. There is a certain man, a member of the Branded ... I don't want you to help. I don't want anyone to help. He is my prey," he spoke as he raised their hands, still clasped together. She gulped as she carried on listening to him.  "Do you remember what I told your brother when we  were assigned to the same squad?  I told him I would always protect you.   That was foolish of me.  You're traveling a dangerous path, and as a  man who cares deeply for you, I should be stopping you.  But I know your  pain.  So I won't.  Just know this.  If you die on me, I will follow  you to the afterlife and beat the shit out of you."  He smirked and lowered his hand, releasing hers before sighing and crossing his arms.  "So now we search for Thalia.  Got any leads?"

"That's more like it Date," she smirked with him as she leaned her hips to an angle. 
"I can find her soul. No matter how much someone darkens their soul, it's still there. I can read yours too," she added as she looked up to him, still shorter as he was at least 6ft while she was around 5ft 10. "Yours ... it's being consumed with something, but that's starting to fade since we got here. I wonder why ...?"

She smiled at him, running her hands through her blonde locks before speaking. 

"When we do find her ... she probably won't be in Fuzen. If that's the case, expect to do some fighting."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

_Consumed..._

Date looked at her.  "I'll try and fix that."  He gave her a fleeting smile and looked ahead as they walked together.  "When we do find her ... she probably won't be in Fuzen. If that's the case, expect to do some fighting."  Date almost laughed.  She didn't even have to tell him that.  From this point on, his purpose was her personal attack dog.  All she needed to do was give him direction and he would kill, tear, and destroy anything he was pointed at.  In this new world, the only thing that reminded him he was alive was the battle.  

"Fighting, huh?  Good.  I'm glad.  Follow me."  He made a bit of a left turn, heading toward a large stone.  He pushed it, sliding it over to reveal a hole.  He lifted a bag out of the hole and held it by a strap in his left hand.  "It's already nighttime.  If we're going to search for Thalia, and if you are right about there being a battle, we're going to need to be in a proper state of mind.  So, we'll travel a bit longer, but soon we'll need to call it a night and continue in the morning.  I have only one tent, so you can have it.  I'll sleep outside of it.  Don't worry.  I'm a very light sleeper.  If we're attacked, I'll be awake fast enough to defend us until you awaken as well."

He motioned toward the bag with his head.  "It has a tent, some first aid supplies, and something for you to sleep on.  We'll have to catch our own food, but that shouldn't be a problem.  If worse comes to worse, I have soldier pills."  He walked with her toward the dense forest that lay ahead of them.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

She smiled at how he may look different, but he was still the same old Date: putting the ones he loves before himself. She nodded at what he said, before giving a small smile.

"Thanks ... _Date_."

They then set off, walking towards the dense forest in search of Thalia. 

---​ 
After a few days of walking, they eventually came to the deserts of Sunagakure. Tifa had been following the direction of her soul, and could even feel her chakra leaking a little. Her technique still needed to be fine-tuned, as it was a difficult one to master. It was harder then sensing chakra, as chakra is made from the soul. It's like tracing the parent of a lost dog.

"Here we are. Thalia is just a few miles north, it shouldn't take too long to get there," she confirmed as they trudged through the sand as the sun reflected of the gold-like sand. As they walked across, it was then she remembered something.

"Don't you still have Reshiram? Oh what did I call him ... Reshi? Yeah, Reshi!" she chuckled a little, a much different emotion from just a few days ago. Date had cheered her up from the depressing mood her mother put her in. Just being near him put a smile on her face. A smile that was so difficult to wipe away.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

Date chuckled and looked over at Tifa.  It was amazing how she had turned him around.  His darkness was still there, just held back.  "Reshi?  Yeah, I still have him.  He's got himself a dragon pup, but if I need him, he'll come.  Here, let me summon him."  He performed the seals and cut his palm on the blade of his sword, before planting his hands into the sand.  "Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"  A large white dragon appeared, its scales glowing majestically in the sun.  It had a scar over one eyes, which was close, had hair growing from his elbows and under his chin, and looked meaner than he was before.  He growled at Tifa before sniffing her once, twice, three times.  He then gave her a gentle nudge with his snout, having recognized her as a friend.

"He remembers you!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Seiferoth*












For three long years he had watched over the Prophet. No watching would have been simple over the past three years he had helped her to hone her skills. The girl may have been under the tutelage of Peacecraft but it was Seiferoth that tested her skills. Helping her to become a dangerous young woman who could fend off practically any threat. The white haired Mugenshi Knight with a black cape stood there with his 8-foot long nodachi stretched. This sword was Masamune and it was one of the strongest blades on the entire planet, but why was his sword drawn, what could push this man to want to start getting somewhat serious? The tower in which he stayed with the girl was a frozen tundra. Sheets and stalagmites of ice clung to the walls, the floor, the ceiling every single surface of the tower was covered in ice. The man stretched out his lone black angel wing which looked to be dripping as if ice were melting off of them. At one point his wing had been encased just like the rest of this place. A young woman stood in front of him with a scornful glare on her face as ice vapor flamed out from her hands, she was the cause of Masamune being unsheathed. Despite her disdain for him Seiferoth took great pride in the work he had done with the Prophet to improve her skills.

"Peacecraft's taught you too many tricks for your own good Lady Thalia. That jutsu of yours...you wield it almost as well as he does. If not for the power of my Lava Release you might have won today. I was caught completely off guard by that jutsu..."Seiferoth had a twinkle in his eye as he looked down at Thalia Warholic. She had grown up in these three years. Her features were becoming much more womanly to say the least.

"Three years I have helped you hone your skills. You have become quicker, smarter, stronger and it is because I push you to your limits. Peacecraft may teach you but I am the one that trains you. Never once have you thanked me. Never once have you looked at me with anything other than that scornful stare. I refuse to believe this stems from that vermin, that vile, walking talking abomination of sin, Koji Kazama. You are the Prophet Thalia Waholic. The fact that you cared that much for him... I am a true believer he was nothing more than a heretic. I believe in you though. I will take your hate as it is the cross I must bare for our Lord as an apostle, as a Kuraihoshi."Seiferoth lowered his Masamune sheathing it and his black wing in their proper places. He turned his back and began to walk away from Thalia.

"Peacecraft said your next tutoring session is on hold till further notice. He is needed in Fuzenkagure and I must soon follow him. The guards will look after you in alternating shifts. Remember the protocol if the Branded or our other enemies infiltrate. You are to run and keep running no matter what. Me or Peacecraft will not be far behind if trouble arises. Till next time Lady Thalia."


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa was surprised when Date stated that Reshi had a child of his own now. 
"_A child?_ Why is everyone having children now!?" she joked as Date slit his palm with his reflective blade, before slamming his hand into the sand. Tiny grains of the gold substance floated into the air, before bursting with the white smoke that appeared.

As soon as it had cleared, Reshi was now seen looking noticeably older. He had more hair on his body, and his scales seemed much smoother and shinier now. At first, he growled at Tifa as he probably didn't recognise her because of her blonde hair. But after a few sniffs, he eventually remembered who she was and gave her a friendly nudge. Tifa chuckled at him, stroking his cheek.

"He remembers you!" Date smiled as Tifa hopped on to the dragon, stroking his scales.

"I remember him too. He's still as cute as ever," she smirked as she moved back a bit so Date could sit at the front. 
"Thalia is exactly north of here, roughly 7 miles or so," she stated as she waited for Date to mount the dragon. He was as comfortable to sit on as ever, but sitting on him reminded of the attempt to claim back Iwagakure, and her fight with Una.

"Una ..." she mumbled to herself, thinking of the last time she saw the woman. She had gone blonde too, but on purpose; perhaps to change her identity. Her pink hair was incredibly noticeable afterall. Tifa wondered what Una had done over the past two years. She'd last seen her two years ago during a battle in Konoha when the Hokage's group attempted to claim back Konoha. They failed ... horribly.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

Date leaped up onto the back of the dragon and stood.  He had rode the dragon so long that keeping his balance was no longer a question.  Reshiram took off into the hot sky and flew toward a strange-looking building.  It looked abandoned at first glance... that's not true, it looked abandoned no matter how many times you glanced at it.  But that was the best place to hide something.  Reshiram landed outside of the temple, sending up dust and sand with the mighty beats of his wings.  Date got off and looked at the dragon.  "I'll keep you summoned, I'll whistle when we need you."  The dragon nodded and took off into the sky after Tifa had gotten off.  Date looked over at her.  "Alright.  Let's get this done."  

Fragments of his darkness returned in anticipation of a fight.  He unsheathed the red-bladed katana he kept at his side, the blade seeming to burn hotter than the desert air.  The temperature around Date shot up a few degrees as he stared ahead at the temple.  He began taking steps toward the temple, ready for anything.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After using that jutsu she started to breath heavily, it was hard for her, she had spent most of her chakra. However her goal was to kill Seiferoth, well that was the intent of this training for her anyways. If she could be good enough to kill someone like that, then she'd be strong, extremely strong. But as she thought it couldn't be done. She still suspected that he had completely destroyed Koji's body ever since it's disappearance. Thinking back on that thought just brought more hatred back up to the surface, which made this man even more unsurvivable to be around.

After Seiferoth was done lecturing he left, and Thalia was left with herself. She walked over to the edge of the room, where her elbow length'd black gloves were. 
Picking them up and putting them on she said to herself:

"Yes I do hate you, but I'll use what you've taught me, and I promise I will get my revenge for Koji. Also running if a threat comes up, that's cowardly. You said it yourself, I've become strong, I can take out most threats that I encounter, no need to run."

She breathed and cold see her breath. Sighing she pulled up her gloves and made her way towards the entrance of temple. She was still a bit exhausted from using that much chakra and such a strong technique, but she wasn't dieing or anything. She grabbed a hold of her necklace as she said to herself:

"Don't worry Lord Jashin, only a little longer."


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

After he leaped on to the back of the dragon, Tifa wrapped her arms around his waist as they took off to the skies. She wondered if he might feel uncomfortable, but it was for her own safety anyway so he wouldn't mind. Date was like that, always putting others before himself. She'd say it so many times to herself because it felt strange meeting someone so kind yet so brutal when they wanted to be ...

Soon, they approached a strange-looking building. It was like a tower, with cracks and windows filled with dull, empty glass. At a first glance, it looked like an abandoned place that hadn't been touched for years, and blended in perfectly with the sandy surroundings---almost looking like one of the various ruins scattered across the golden sand.

"I'll keep you summoned. I'll whistle when we need you," Date told Reshiram as they both got off. The dragon nodded, before taking off to the clear skies above.

"He's such a reliable pers- dragon!" Tifa smiled before Date looked over to her.
"Alright. Let's get this done."
"Gotcha," Tifa took a deep breath before the two made their way up the steps. The grand door was slightly open, and almost inviting for them to come in. Tifa pushed the door open slightly, taking a peak in. But she didn't even need to--- she could already feel the souls of plenty around.

"There's a lot of guards Date, and I don't feel like killing them. It could get us in trouble," she bit her lip, thinking what to do. She could go in there and create a massacre, or just find Thalia peacefully. Tifa and Date quickly hid away, hearing the steps of someone coming.

"Don't worry Lord Jashin, only a little longer." 

"Thalia?"

Tifa recognised that voice. She stepped out of her hiding spot, confronting her sister who stood on the steps.

"Is that you?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As she walked forward she heard a voice, one that she hadn't heard in a long time. She was about to say the girls name, but she already appeared, confirming her suspicions. It was her half-sister, Tifa. Her expression didn't change much she just looked at her sister, not sure what to say at first.

"Yes, this is me. However---"

She closed her eyes, knowing that there were guards everywhere. Seiferoth never would leave her alone with no one around. She opened her eyes again and continued:

"You shouldn't be here. I will say, it's rather pleasing to see you again but this simply isn't the time."

She just stayed in one spot, trying to control her breathing. With all the chakra she had just used it was hard enough to even walk around normally and hold normal conversations. She then slowly approached Tifa as she said:

"Although why are you even here? At any rate you shouldn't be, there's nothing for you here."

Her fist tightened, she didn't want to turn away her sister after seeing her for the first time in three years, but she knew it wouldn't be right to keep her here in danger for whatever purpose she wants.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa let out a sigh of relief as the girl confirmed it was in fact Tifa's sister, Thalia. She asked however why she was here, and suggested she should leave. Tifa wasn't having any of it.

"We came here for you Thalia. Join us in a battle against the Branded. We'll end them, once and for all," she asked her sister to join her sort of 'team' as Shouri was probably disbanded. She gazed at her sister, analysing her appearance and facial expressions. She'd changed. A lot. What happened to the house? Shouri? Hotaru? Where did they all go? 

"What happened Thalia? Why are you here? This place doesn't feel right, and what about that big house with Hotaru and that other kid?" She flung questions at Thalia, wanting her to reveal what had happened over the past three years in just three minutes. 

"This place is probably a shithole anyway. We can form a group, like Shouri 2.0 and fight against the Branded, leading the way for change," Tifa explained her point more and more, before pausing for a moment. Just why was Thalia here? An abandoned tower ... hmm.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She listened to her sister, finally understanding why she had been here. So that explains it. She closed her eyes and thought about what Tifa had said. First of all, "We", so she could assume someone else, probably Date was with her. Second of all a battle against the Branded. Yes the Branded was a enemy of hers, but she doesn't have to big of a grudge against them. As for her other questions---

"I'm using this place to train. Hotaru is at the house, keeping maintenance and all that. If you were to see the room behind me, well I don't want my house to end up like that. However I was hopefully going to get out without being noticed so I could go check back up on my home and with Hotaru, he must be getting lonely."

She walked closer to Tifa and then quietly said:

"But you see, we don't need to fight against them to make a change---there's already another solution to make everything better. I'd be fine with you guys using my house as a headquarters, but I'm still going to need to find two other members before operating the team again, and even then I can't promise that our goal would be to destroy the branded."

She backed off a bit and then continued:

"You see Tifa, I'm not going to charge in blindly to my death, so to speak. That's essentially what you're doing right now. I know I've gotten stronger, a lot stronger. But there are still those I can defeat, those that can easily destroy me. At this stage it'd be like what had happened to everyone at all the assaults against the Branded all over again."

She then started to walk forward again, but this time passed Tifa.

"So if you want to talk them meet me at my house in three days, I'll see how things go from there. However if you really want to march off to your death by trying to destroy the Branded, something even the Kage's couldn't accomplish, then I won't stop you, but do know I've already given you my warning."

She then walked away into the desert, with her destination being Konoha.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa listened to her sister's explanation. It turns out Shouri was still in action--- well, sort of. It was just her and Hotaru now that Koji was dead. Thalia didn't mention the other member of the team, so Tifa persumed he was deceased too.

Unfortunately, at the point that Tifa was hoping Thalia would agree, she was shot down. Her sister accused her of charging towards death, and that there are always people out there you can't defeat, and the Branded is one of them. Tifa was tempted just to slap her in the face for silencing her ideas, but chose to stay silent after being humiliated like that. She had been planning this for years, but to get rejected by her sister was a big hit to her morale.

"So, if you want to talk then meet me at my house in three days. I'll see how things go from there. However, if you really want to march off to your death by trying to destroy the Branded, something even the Kage's couldn't accomplish, then I won't stop you. But do know I've already give you my warning," Thalia finished off before walking past Tifa and into the sunny desert. The girl stood silent for a moment, not even replying to her sister. She just took in what she said.

"... charge in blindly to my death ...?"

[flashback]

_"Where are you going Vaan?" Tifa asked her brother as she stood at the door in the middle of the night. Everyone in the house was asleep, while Vaan appeared to be creeping out. "Off to see Setsuka?"
"No ... it's important stuff. Don't get involved," he spoke firmly before walking down the main street. Despite being in her pyjamas, Tifa wasn't taking that as an answer. She closed the door behind her, before following him down the street.

"What do you mean 'important stuff'? It's not about the Branded or anything is it? You know what mom said about going on missions to do with them!" Tifa argued but to deaf ears. Vaan pretended not to here her, sparking her to walk even faster after him. "Are you listening to me!?"

"So what if it's to do with the Branded!? I have to! I have no choice!" he yelled in response, bringing Tifa to a stand-still. 
"T-Then I'll come with you! We can go together! I'm a medic aft-"
"And charge in blindly to your death!? Don't be such an idiot!"
"I'm your sister Vaan!"
"Sometimes you just gotta let it go. You can't save everyone ..." he muttered before taking to the rooftops on his way, leaving a stunned Tifa._

[/flashback]

"Is that all I ever do? 'Charge in blindly to my death ...?" she whispered to herself as she glanced over her shoulder to her sister, who was already a fair distance away.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*: They Who Call Her Dragon : *

Moon Flowers?

Rare and weak, they don?t grow with other flowers they only grow with flowers of their kind. Because the simple fact they can?t thrive off the sun. The sun was too strong and the moon was gentle, it didn?t hit them with heat, it caressed them in nice cool air and enough light to get them by. The Moon flowers make their homes on mountain tops where they can reach out for the mother moon. It is a beauty that is a must seen?

A beauty that complimented her?

Her, who was she? She was called Dragon?

 For the simple fact that she resembled the moon, small, weak, fragile and innocent, this girl had made her living on the mountain tops. She is said to offer kindness to anyone and everyone that pass her way. She has beautiful blue eyes that are deep like the sea, they say that you can get lost in those eyes. Her hair as long as flowing river?

Yet why was such a princess called a Dragon? Well, it because of the dragon tattoo on her back, it a black dragon eating its own tail, what does it symbolize? Only the girl knows. Not only was the dragon tattoo a sign, but the way she fought. Those who lived for the seconds that she allows them too are struck by the way she looks. Her deep blue eyes become something like a dragon or a demon?

*?Argh!?*

A man screams had cut though the calm night, he fell backwards to the ground as his blood began to spill out over the precious flowers? The girl stood over him?

The Dragon stood over him and frowned, ??Disgusting?? 

She then took her heel and raised it over his head, ?Please die now.?

SMASH!

* Kyo Aosuki *
_*: The Coming of the Second Phoenix:*_

?It seems we can come to agreement men??

A young man asked as he leaned in, his eyes narrowed on the men before him that sat at the conference table today. The young man had medium length long red hair and a bang that covered his right eye, his left eye looked around at the men that were fidgeting like mice to the cage. Of course they will agree, it something they would have to do. If not, the situation would turn out horrible for them?

Key word?Them?

_?You are sure you mother?s boy.? _One of the old men at the table said as he stroked his long facial hair, _?She must be talking to you though a wire??_ he said as he turned to the young man that was sitting at the head of the table

Kyo, the young man, smirked, ?My mother is not present during this meeting, she has?Other important matters to attend to. I am here as a simple replacement and to be compared to my mother is nothing more than a compliment for all that she has done to this point.?

The men chatted amongst themselves as Kyo leaned back in his chair, his fingers interlacing each other as he looked forward to the ending of the agreement?

And the words he heard that was as clear as day rung in his ears?

_?We accept??_

Kyo smiled as he got up and bowed, ?My mother will be delighted in the good news.?  He said as he got up and straighten his tie and grabbed his jacket that was hanging on the chair, ?I?ll tell her now for that matter?Good day gentleman??

Kyo left the board room and was greeted by a prencense that he hasn?t seen in a long time, Rei?

?Well that went well?? she said as Kyo passed her, Kyo growled as he loosen up his tie

?Do you think?? he asked as he made his way downstairs, Rei following effortlessly behind him, [COLOR="red]?They almost had me out of my chair??[/COLOR]

Rei got in front of him, [COLOR="Sienna"]?But you didn?t?You kept your cool, you was mature about the offers, and you were pretty damn well convincing.?[/COLOR] Rei said placing her hands on Kyo chest, ?Now breath, the day is still young??


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As she walked down the main street, she noticed that not much had changed. The same flower shop that she was a regular at was still there, and going on that subject she thought it would be nice to pay a visit. Lyra took a left turning, before walking down the small street where the flower shop was located. She walked inside, sounding the light chime of the bell.

"_Kokoro?_ Do you remember me?" Lyra asked the  at the counter. She squinted at Lyra for a moment, though her eyes slowly widened as she realised who it was.

"_Lyra?_ Lyra Murasaki? Is that really you!?" Kokoro chuckled slightly as Lyra smiled sheepishly. This woman was the one who helped fine-tune Lyra's flower skills, and taught her a lot of what she knows. "Where have you been all this time?"

"I was in the Demon Country for a while working as a waitress," she answered, walking over to the counter. Kokoro chuckled lightly before leaning in.
"You've heard haven't you?"
"About what?"
"Konoha ... the Branded's got 'em too. They invaded three years ago, but it seems they run that place now. Let's just hope Fuzen isn't next ..."
"Yeah, I knew. Fuck 'em, Konoha baited themselves out if you ask me, always trying to solve the world's problems," she sighed before pulling away. 
"I guess I can agree. Well, I have to go and collect a delivery. Want to catch up later?" Kokoro suggested as she reached for the store keys and her purse, flicking her blonde locks as she did. Lyra smiled, nodding in agreement.
"Sure. I'll be seeing you Kokoro!"

---

After a nice little conversation, Lyra approached the large mansion. She wanted to at least see Kyo even if she couldn't talk to him as creepy as that sounds. It had been so long ... she wondered if Kyo had held a grudge against her. 

_There he was._

Lyra saw him, talking to another girl. She placed her hands on his chest, perhaps a romantic gesture. She could feel something sink in her body as she saw this, but wasn't sure what it was. What should she do? Approach him and possibly make things bad or just watch?

Not being the one to never take action, Lyra took a deep breath before slowly walking towards Kyo, with her hands firmly clasped behind her back. She put on a cheery smile with her ebony locks hanging by the side of her cheeks down to her shoulders.

Now she had a good look at him, she noticed he was different. Red hair with a sort of bang to the side, and of course taller. It was like a completely new person.

"... Kyo? Is that you?"​


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo released a sigh of fresh air, the day was still young and Rei was right he did well for his first bargain. If he didn't land the deal his mother surely would have, but that wasn't the point. Kyo Aosuki wasn't the same hot headed boy that got off at everything that someone said, he had more of a cool flame. It still  burned, but it knew when to unleash itself at the right moment.

After three years, Kyo had learned to be calm under any amount of pressure...

"You know...That new bar is open.."Rei said, Kyo looked down at her and knew what she was already had suggested

Kyo took out a box of smokes before placing one in his mouth, it automatically lit when it touched his lips. He put his hands in his pockets before leaning into the girl...

"Go home."Kyo said before turning around,"I can't have my sectary drunk on the job."

Rei pouted but then smiled,"Whatever...Just so you know, smoking is bad for you!You need to quit!"she laughed before running off, Kyo watched out for her until she turned the corner.

"... Kyo? Is that you?"

Kyo turned around to see a girl looking up at him, he towered over the girl like she was a small stand or something. Kyo took the cigarette out of his mouth before exhaling in the opposite direction, he put his hand in his pocket before taking one good look at her...

"Its been a long time, hasn't it Lyra?"he asked
---

* Kei Aosuki *
: They Who Call Her Dragon: 

She was lost?

Again?

For the third time today, Kei Aosuki, was lost. Kei mouth was gaped open like a fish to her surrounding area. Where the hell was she? She took out the map that was looked like foreign arrows and points, some graphs and other crap.  It wasn?t before long that she just quit and threw the thing before realzing that it was her safety net home?

But it was too late?The wind had carried it in the air, blowing?

???she just look as the paper flew away from her grasp, this wasn?t her day, just wasn?t, ???

?_In all these years?You never read a map?_? a voice asked, Kei looked down at her hips where her weapon, Durga was resting comfortably, _?I swear?I can?t believe I let you wear me sometimes._?

Kei smiled warmly as she continued walking, ?Love you too Durga.? 

Durga didn?t answer her back as the girl continued on her trip; the open fields were beautiful as ever. But it was just a trap to lure you in, the Branded had became stronger and powerful than ever, Kei was worried about this development, yet there was nothing she could do at this point except accept it and move on.

Yet it still received a bad taste in her mouth when anyone brought it up?

?Food?? Kei sniffed the air and the nice smell of spices filled her nose, 

?_You are hungry again, but we just ate 2 hours ago!_?

?But food means people, people means shelter, shelter means bed, bed means sleep, sleep means food in the morning.? Kei laughed as she walked forward with a new sprung kick in her heels

_?I swear?.?_


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

She was surprised to see him smoking a ciggarette. She didn't think he would go in that direction, but for some strange reason it _suited_ him. Once he turned around, she could tell his height was much more then hers. He dwarfed her like a mountain. Even though she was 5ft 9, it still felt like he was billions taller than her.

"It's been a long time, hasn't it Lyra?" he greeted her with a cliche in tow. Lyra gave a smug grin though she hadn't achieved much right now. 
"It has indeed. What have you been up too lately?" she asked like it had only been a few weeks since they last saw eachother.

It had been three _years._

Lyra glanced over at the girl who had now run off, wandering who she was. 
"Is that your new girlfriend?" she asked with a smirk as she pointed in her direction with her thumb.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He adjusted his tie on his suit to let it it loosen, he got tired of the look of professional Kyo. He was more relax in this time, he looked at Lyra, she changed over time as well. More womanly, her hair was slightly longer and she had this look that something only women that been though hell and back had. It was interesting look indeed...

That meant a lot has happened over the past three years, which was true, nothing was the same anymore. 

Fuzen was the last standing village, that put his mother on edge of how many refugees were coming in then the simple fact that they were the last village. That meant the only thing to her, that they were the next on the list. Kyo didn't like that one bit...That why he worked hard day and day out for the past three years...

"It has indeed. What have you been up too lately?"she asked causing him to look at her

"Business, it is time for things to start getting in order..."he said as he looked at her

The next question made him raise an eyebrow...

"No, she is not, she works for me."he said


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

A suit too? With a fancy tie. Kyo loosened his tie before he replied, perhaps showing that he had a proper job. It was understandable and plausible that he would take up a role due to how busy Fuzen has become as of late, and they need all the help they can get. Lyra herself was thinking of getting a proper job here too.

"Business. It's time for thing to start getting in order ..." he answered, keeping his eyes peeled on her. He raised an eyebrow at her next question, simply answering that she was just a colleague--- or rather, employee. It sounded sexier then it actually was.

"Ah, so you've really pulled yourself up in the ranks haven't you? Becoming more of a man then a boy," she spoke with a smile of one who was remembering the 'good ol' days'. Kyo looked so neat and grown up with his freshly-pressed suit yet messy hair. It wasn't just a man, but it was Kyo. "I'm kinda proud of you y'know, and jealous. You've accomplished so much when I haven't done much over these past few years ..."

_Lies._

"I've made my first million from missions and selling flowers however. I don't know what to spend it on," she felt herself rambling on, and quickly decided to get to the point.

"Anyways, do you want to go and get some lunch? As _friends?_ I'm pretty hungry man," she suggested as she patted her growling stomach.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The elders were waiting patiently on the confidential papers the man with glasses were supposed to deliver today. That man with glasses was running towards the mansion with his hands full with a package of reports. With that man with glasses, was a muscular man with a tattoo on his arm running behind him. "Damit Raiko! How the hell did you forget you were supposed to deliver those transcripts today??!" The man with the tattoo on his arm had said. "Something came up last night, I had to go out on some mission and I lost at least a days worth of memory from my opponent's Jutsu. I had never thought I would forget about this! Things have gotten worse since the Branded have come ruled over the village." Raiko corrected his glasses as he was running towards the Elder's manor. 

"Almost makes me wish we still were guarding under _him_ don't you think, Suiko?" The man called Suiko was confused, but he had gotten and idea of who he was talking about. "Don't worry, he promised he would be back someday." Raiko had smiled but focused on delivering the transcripts to Elders.

----











A small rock flew past the pathway towards Konoha from a mere kick. The person who had kicked the rock looked ahead and smiled. "Father, do you think they'll recognize me?" The tall, old man slowly walking behind him smiled, "You have not changed yourself enough for them to not recognize you." The old man smiled and looked towards Konoha. 


The person had reached the gates of Konoha and entered the village. "Three years.... Three years since I had stepped on the soil of this village."The light shed on the boy revealing his appearance to the public eye's view.



Braule behind him had put his hand on his shoulder realizing he was almost his size. "Noctis, my son. After these three years, you have grown to be a fine young prince." The person named Noctis felt his father's hand on his shoulder and felt heartwarmed by his comment. "I couldn't do it without you father. Before those three years, I've been alone... But you have changed that. Thank you." Noctis looked at the sky seeing the two birds from three years ago together again. "But now... I have to keep my promise...." Noctis smiled and moved onto the place he had called home.

----

The man with glasses called Raiko had just gotten out of the meeting room of the Ranen Elders. "I made it in time, if it had been a second longer my head with would been in their hands." Raiko chuckled and corrected his glasses. "Well the elder's confidential meeting for the reports that the King sends in must be discussed immediately." Suiko had realized the same boy they were protecting with their life was in the hands of their leader. "I hope he's alright." Suiko looked down onto the ground. "Weren't you the one who said not to worry since he promised us he would come back one day?" Raiko contradicted his partner. 

Suddenly a royal servant came running in, "You forgot one more transcript to give to the elders!!" Raiko looked at him confused, "They had already started their meeting, and they wished not to be disturbed." The royal servant took out the scroll and it was stamped by the King himself. Raiko had took it, "Well there is no point barging into the meeting room, I might as well take a look inside." Raiko had evilly smirked. After reading the whole transcript from the King, the same scroll that the royal servant handed over at dropped onto the ground. "What is it, Raiko?!" Suiko worried as he saw Raiko change of expression on his face. "H-h-he's.... here!" Raiko stuttered those words due to his oblivious manner.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked at her for a minute, she still couldn't tell lies after all these years, but that didn't bother him a bit. He turned away from her and began to walk, the smoke from the cigarette was blowing in the direction of the wind. Kyo had the blank look that he had for the longest since he was training with his mother. The blank look of him thinking...

Kyo stopped and turned back at Lyra,"You said you are treating right?"he asked

He almost took offense of what she said and emphasized about being just friends. Kyo thought for a minute, yep they were just friends. If he was hungry for something he knew Rei would give it up in a blink of an eye and preheated it herself, all while waiting for him.

The thought of that made him smirked, that stupid girl...

Kyo looked at Lyra,"Anything special happened to you these last three years?"he asked trying to direct the conversation off him and to herself


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As they walked along the path, the smoke was blowing in the direction of the wind and making her gag for life. She'd always hated smokers. She thought it blackened the lungs and didn't make the body as pure as it should be. Kyo wanted to confirm that she was paying, and she nodded with a smile. But then the smoke got even worse.

She didn't want to say anything as it may cause offence. But when Kyo asked if anything 'special' had happened to her the last three years, she couldn't take it anymore. The smoke was pouring out his mouth like a furnace.

"Eugh! Kyo I don't know how you can touch that shit!" she remarked with a disgusted face as they continued along. She then took a few deep breaths before replying with a fake smile.

"No, nothing much has happened at all ..." she answered, though she could tell just from Kyo's expression that he could read through her lies. She gave a more sarcastic smile, but eventually gave in.

"Fine ... I haven't told anyone about this though, and I don't want to tell you in public! Come on!" she whispered before leading the way to the closest cafe they could find. Before they entered, Lyra smirked as there was a big 'no smoking' sign on the front.

"Looks like you've gotta put it out," she spoke with a smirk before continuing in. It was packed of course due to the large amount of refugees and other people coming to Fuzen. They managed to find a table with two chairs in the corner of the cafe, right next to a big bay window. 

"Alright ... I'll tell you, but promise not to tell anyone? I can't have anyone finding out about this. I'm trusting you Kyo," she began with a firm smile.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The young adult known as the Prince was walking by the district and slowly remembered them all. His father following the Prince, looked around if he should buy any groceries. "Why is Konoha feeling different from last time I was here", Noctis had said as he saw weird people in costumes that didn't essentially represent Konoha Ninja. Suddenly two figures landed onto the ground from the air wearing hoods. "Enemies?!" The person named Noctis had thought and started to get ready to fight. The two hooded figures stayed silent and charged at the Prince. "Shit!" Noctis thought in his mind while he used his speed to avoid the attacks.

Both the figures moved swiftly and didn't have an urge to give mercy. Noctis used his past image technique to appear right behind them. "In that case..." Noctis quickly formed hand seals. Lightning started to generate from his palms and form into a miniature tornado...

"Lightning Release: Lightning Tornado"

With such speed the Lightning Tornado directly hit the two hooded figures as they were caught off guard. Both the figures got caught into the tornado and fell down onto the ground right afterwards. "My Prince... You have improved." As one of the figures got off and took off their hood. It was the man known as Raiko, "But you didn't have to go hard on us." As Suiko right beside him trying to stand up and speak. 

Noctis was surprised that it was the two men who had guarded him throughout his childhood... "You idiots! I would have killed you if I went further!" Noctis started to rage on them. "...But I'm glad to see you guys again." Noctis smiled as both the figures known to be Noctis's guards got and ran towards Noctis to hug him. "You have gotten almost as tall as us! It's hard to believe that you aren't a kid anymore." Suiko grabbed his shoulders and squeezed him as hard as he could. "Hey, hey. No need for that! I just came back from Three Years worth of training!" Noctis had started complaining but both the guards ignored him. Braule was standing behind him and started to smile. 

"Now if you three are done fooling around, let's head back to greet our clan, shall we?" Braule looked ahead towards the Ranen Residence. The two royal guards had looked at the King and nodded. 

The group arrived at the Ranen Residence seeing the whole clan greeting the King and the Prince back. One of the elders came forward and slowly approached the Prince. Touching his face realizing how much he had grown. "You have changed alot my Prince... But your Surigan has yet to be unlocked." Noctis had been disappointed to here those words. "But that doesn't mean we will hate you for it." The elder had smiled and Noctis had felt better. 

The whole clan had made food ready the instant they heard the King and the Prince return. As Noctis was at the table eating the well made food, the King still had other matters to attend to. He had not eaten a single bite and Noctis had noticed this. "Father, are you alright?" Noctis had asked. Braule looked at his son, "I'm fine, my son. We cannot stay here any longer since this village works in different rules and we are possibly intruders.We have to take refuge in Fuzenkagure. Since the Branded have come taken Konoha that would make things difficult. They still do not know we are here... So we have to leave quickly." Noctis heard the familiar word, 'Fuzenkagure' and he remembered that night from three years ago. That special person he had bumped into... he couldn't clearly remember her name or her face but he still had memory of that night. "Noctis, we will have to leave soon before they notice our existence in this village. The other members of the clan will be fine as long as they don't get into the Branded's business." Braule had asked him. "I will have Raiko and Suiko escort us there." Noctis understood and agreed and started to finish eating his food.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

She took his cigarette away...

She took it right out of his mouth....

He was blank for a moment, no one has ever done that only his mother but that was because he wasn't paying attention to her. He didn't say anything or yell at her, those days were over and it only meant it would get him to even worser predicument if he did cause an arguement. He sighed, this was such a troublesome world...

Kyo looked at her as she stompped it out,"You know...You just could have told me you didn't like me to smoke...I would have took it out."he said before taking out a piece of gum and popping that into his mouth..

If there wasn't a cigarette in his mouth, it was gum, if it wasn't gum it was candy, if it was candy either...Heh...

Kyo frowned as she lead him to a non smoker cafe,"You did that on purpose."Kyo said as he took a seat and pushed back a bit letting his legs strech out a little but far enough so it won't bother Lyra...

Kyo looked out the window for a moment before turning back to Lyra as she said to keep it a secret...He looked at her for a minute before blowing a bubble and popping it...

"What could I get out of it if I told anyone?"he asked,"Humlation? I am not that type of person..."

"So just trust me."


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*
Lyra took another deep breath as he urged her to trust him. She gave in, willing to tell him something that has been eating away at her, and could probably get her in trouble.

"I'm ... I'm a ..." Lyra couldn't get the words out as she was still getting used to it herself. Would it be better to just show him? Lyra decided against it as it may cause bad blood between the two. 

"I'm a Yamanaka; those blonde-haired ones from the Leaf. Funny that when I'm not even blonde!" she chuckled lightly before taking on a serious face. "The woman from the Branded said that the blood of a Yamanaka was inside of me, but was blocked by that of a 'strange power' she said. She taught me a couple of Yamanaka techniques, then let me go. They imprisoned me for a year or two ... well I wouldn't call it prison. They would do the odd test now and again, but other then that it was just learn two techniques and go. It's so silly that's why I don't want anyone to know ..."

Lyra was lying about the last part. She didn't want anyone to know because she was embarrassed she had been taken hostage. It wasn't as bad as it sounds, but they still stripped her of her freedom for two years. She still wanted to know why the Branded did that for her though. What they did three years ago when Clarissa attempted to control her too was still a thought on her mind.

"You don't think I'm like ... a creep, do you?"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Uchiha Ikuto*

Surrounded once again, by ninja of the villages. Hunted down for reason everybody knew all too well. The menacing Uchiha who killed a branded officer three years ago. He stood before everyone with his gun-blade placed in his shoulder while a total of three ninja surrounded him cutting hi path. The boys eyes blazed in a type of determination, he wouldn't allow to be captured, not after three year of hiding and training. With a smirk, and step

*-slice, slice, slice-*

"Come forth towards disaster."

Ikuto had sliced the bodies of the ninja, around him and yet three more appeared in his placed, Ikuto stabbed his gun blade towards the ground, his eyes shined with his sharingan, blue and red as he pointed his opened hand towards the incoming ninja. They were in a line and so, his hand started storing chakara creating a sphere in his hand, he opened his eyes wide to clearly see the enemy coming towards him at. Ikuto smirked as he said:

"Grand ray Cero"

A large burst of energy trusted towards them as great speed. They got caught up in this jutsu of his and in moment time.

-BOOM!-

They had impacted a large stone, their bodies completely destroyed, while Ikuto's still in perfect shape, but the area behind him...

Was completely destroyed. City block level destruction 

"About time I get moving..."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked out the window again as she was talking, there was more people than last time, they crowed the streets of Fuzen like pack rats and were trying to make it though. Fuzen had became a refugee camp the hugest now. People from all over even the people that called this place a dump came to seek shelther. Kyo sighed as he looked at Lyra...

"My uncle is a Yamanaka."he told her,"A pretty damn unique and cool one if I do say so for that matter."

_"Coffee sir."_a young waitress said as she handed him some coffee and cream, she placed some tea beside Lyra before moving along to the next table...

Kyo looked down and dumped a whole bunch of sugar into the cup and just a tiny bit of cream before stirring it up and taking a sip, he leaned back as he thought about what she told him.

"Interesting though I must say the least..."he said his eyes still fixed on the outside,"It just prove that some genes are dominate and others are not who ever your mother or father was much have some powerful blood to cancle out the dominace of the blond hair blue eyes trait that most Yamanakas have."

He smirked as he leaned on the table and looked at her,"Unique like always Lyra."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen & Braule Ranen*

Noctis had finished eating and started to get ready to leave for Fuzenkagure. Both the royal guards had come in hearing they had to escort the King to the village. "We would be honored to have to escort you to Fuzenkagure! But we have to be fast, those Branded people limited movement in Konoha." Raiko swung his fist towards the side. "Good we shall make haste, Be ready. I will use my tech to have us leave undetected." Braule boldy stated as he left the room to his study. 

Noctis looked at his guards, "Raiko... Suiko.. Just expect I'm not the same boy from Three years back. Please don't go as far to protect me from now. I can handle the pressure on my own..." Noctis then got off his seat as he finished eating and head towards the entrance to residence to get ready to leave. Suiko was tried to understand by what the Prince had meant from what he said. "Those three years must have affected him. He's not the little boy we know from before, instead hes growing to become a leader.", As Raiko followed behind the Prince. 

"I still had something to do... That girl... I have to find her..." Noctis always remembered the promise he had kept that girl. Noctis and the guards waited outside for Braule to come out. As time passed, Braule saw his son and his guards wait for him, "Well, shall we go?", as Braule put his arms tied around his back as always. Braule activated his cloaking technique to leave the village undetected. They all had quickly left for Fuzenkagure as Braule thought of what he had to talk about with the Fuzen Kage. "The branded people still didn't recognize us enter the village neither leave the village... What are they planning with lack of security?" Braule had inspected.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Uchiha Ikuto*

Hand in his pockets as he wondered endlessly the world. It's hard to believe that it's already been three years. He still hadn't had the chance to awaken to his hidden skill, it was impossible for him almost, was the Uchiha secrets fake? Damn it... Ikuto pounded the nearest tree. Still the darkness within his heart had been channeled for so long... He wouldn't allow anyone to steal small amount of peace he had left. Xemnas had been a great teacher during the years, though truth be told Ikuto didn't like him at all. He'd been way too hard on him, though he had gained strength unimaginable. Ikuto gripped tightly his blade as he swung it forcefully, slicing a tree in half in one slice.

"I guess I'm not as weak as I thought..."

Kei ran in his mind, I wonder what she went off too...


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra was expecting the worst of the worst reactions possible, and thought this would happen when Kyo sighed, looking at her.

"My uncle is a Yamanaka. A pretty dam unique and cool one if I do say so for that matter," he told her, before they were brought some coffee--- at least Kyo was. She'd kill for one right now, but the bitch gave her tea. 

Lyra watched with a blank face as Kyo dumped sugar into his cup like he was brewing up a whole new dose of poison, before adding whipped cream and taking a sip. 

Kyo went on to say that some genes are dominant in children while others are not, and that her father must have powerful blood to cancel out her mother's perhaps blonde hair and blue eyes.

"Unique as always Lyra."

Lyra smiled sheepishly at his last comment before speaking.

"I'm not even sure if my mother has blonde hair and blue eyes. Heck, if she's a Bellatorres too that must mean she's a half-blood. But the Yamanaka blood must be strong to pass on to me, who is essentially a quarter-blood. That makes me ... a quarter Bellatorres, a quarter Yamanaka ... then what's the other half? My father? I don't even know who the fucker is," she shrugged before taking a sip of her herbal tea. "You're luckier then you think. Even if Takashi is a deadbeat dad, at least you know who he is."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She doesn't need the map...She can rely on her nose....

She took a deep breath as she took everything in, the flowers in the north. The smell of the  river and the empty fields. If one thing that hasn't changed because of all the branded things that have been happening was this field and her home. That was good,she then caught a whiff of someone that made her whole body perk up...

The scent that held that of light spices, like someone rolled him into red peppers and other spices before popping him into the womb and birthing him...

Weird way of thinking about it, but Kei rushed off to the scent.

She went over hills with her heels on, her long hair blowing as she rushed off jumping over hills and logs before she saw him...

"Ikuto!"she yelled from up top of the hill

She ran down but then suddenly felt herself trip, but before her face could hit the ground she pushed herself as far as she could and rocketed towards Ikuto chest like a bullet with her arms streched out hoping that he would catch her or he would have some broken ribs...


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

His suspicious was soon awakened as he turned to see a rocketing Kei, going towards him, his eyes widen in... fear. She was hurling towards him like a bullet, Ikuto instinctively activated his sharingan as he opened his arm and held Kei as as soon as she was close enough, if he would've get hit by that he would seriously need medical attention... again. He had been in the hospital so many times, and thing is he never waits until he's completely healed he just heads out before some random ninja comes out to kill him.

"K-Kei!"

He said as his balance was slight taken away from, his but with a spin, and another, he regained it once more, and he looked down at Kei's blue hair, and slightly tilted his head with a smile crossed his lips as he said.

"So you found my scent once again?" Ikuto said teasingly as he held her in his arms.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked up from his coffee to see Lyra blank expression, he blushed and turned away from her looking out the window.

"I...I like sweets..."he said as he began to drink the coffee again and then turn back to her, it was true. Kyo had taken up the habit of smoking and sweet things. It was good to him and it calmed his nerves. His mother thought he would seriously be dead after all the times he had coffee or tea and he just added 10 scoops of sugar with out problem.

He thought about that memory before turning at Lyra, his blush faded as he heard her bring up his father name. Kyo never knew him and it didn't help that people compare him to someone he didn't really know. Someone who didn't give a care about his kids...

Kyo leaned back,"My father is no one to me..."he said calmly as he placed the cup on the table,"Just because some got lucky because his little swimmers hit a egg and impregnated my mother doesn't consider someone a father. It makes them a sperm doner."

Kyo then nodded his head,"I don't have a father, I have a sperm doner."he said, with surpisinly no malice in his voice..

"Well then I wish you luck when you try to find him."
---
*Kei Aosuki*

He caught her!

Good so she wouldn't have to heal him, they spun around in circles before Kei feet touched the ground and Kei jumped back into his arms. She looked up at him and smiled, she had grown very close to the Uchiha and it made her day to see and tease him. She nuzzled deeply into his neck and smiled, as she smiled his scent...She had to do this or as days pass the smell would get weaker...

Kei leaned away a bit and pouted at Ikuto,"So give me a reason why I shouldn't send you to the nearest hospital!"Kei said as she laughed and look up at him

"I hate looking for you everytime! Ikuto, this is your third time leaving me after I go to bed!"she said,"Then I have to search for you and you know I get lost!"

She broke away from his hug before folding her arms and shaking her head

"Next time I am taking your legs! You got me!"she laughed


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Provenience​
A tall dark skinned boy with long flowing brown hair with red surrounding the edges a genetic mixture of his mothers and fathers hair. He wore jean like pants with no shirt only a cloak which was half opened revealing his chest but not hands. The emotions others felt were distant to this young boy who stood in the middle of the town he is forced to call "home". His Hatred is the only thing pushing him forward into the world he has yet to explore. Jumping and leaping through the buildings in Fuzengakure no Sato he recited to himself his ambitions. 

"I will end all in my way to complete my final goals in this world. None shall progress beyond me I shall become a god of shinobi. So no one will have to go through the failures I had too..... I will take over all of the ninja world and save it. "

His belief pushed him on to training and becoming a powerful ninja as he gracefully shunshin'd to the gate he gazed to see a woman walking past him. They never met eye to eye yet he felt something before running on into the outer world and into the forest that lie beyond. His adventure had just begun and he wanted to end it by saving this world in his own misguided way. After racing through the trees he realizes.

"were shall I go ....."

He jumped down only to be greeted by nin waiting in the forest a wire was tripped and an explosion of bombs greeted the young boy. Believing they had killed him the nin revealed themselves acting in a triumphant manner. To late to realize the boy had used his adept abilities with shunshin to strike them all through the heart except the leading nin. The boy was drained of chakra and time. 

"You pitiful pieces of trash how dare you think you can touch a god!!!"

And with one more movement he used his bone dance to release all of his bone spikes from his chest. Piercing the leader nin to his surprise he couldn't move to evade. And was skewered in the moment. What he didn't realize was while his team was being killed he was hit with the paralysis jutsu unknown to him at the time he could break it. Tired and already using allot of his chakra up The Boy known as Sanu rested his head against a tree and began to fall into blissful slumber while the dead bodies lay around him the blood draining and feeding the earth. his last thoughts until slumber took him.

"I will rule them all..."


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra gave a smile as Kyo explained that men who get a woman pregnant and run off are just sperm donars. He had a point. Fathers are men who raise their children. Takashi nor her father raised them, so they weren't fathers but just sperm donars.

But then her mother didn't raise her either ... did that make her a surrogate mother too?

"Haha, you're always making me laugh Kyo," she smiled sheepishly before clearing her throat. "Anyway, it's getting late. I thought maybe you could come back to mine so we could catch up? My apartment is still mine after all these years, and I've brought back some amazing coffee and sweets from the Demon Country that I think you're gonna like."

It was a friendly gesture inviting him other, and she hoped he didn't see it as a desperate attempt to get back with him. She considered Kyo a close friend even if they weren't dating, and she treats her close friends all the same no matter what. Inviting them over to sip tea and chat? Yeah, and heck even cook a nice meal if she feels like it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel *

"I can't beleive that we are lost and Vincent ditch us and shread our maps to get back." "The last test was about eluding everyone including him, we have to get back to Fuzen, even though we train in Suna for two years in Fuzen for one." "Suna is still standing because of of Alis before another take over from under her feet again, both of our clans had been destroyed or missing from the land of fire. We have to get back soon before we get caught by anyone from their we can go to Fuzen." Akina elt the wind current to see where they were going to set off again. "We do not need a map we have our nose to smell our way back home." Hakro and his wolves take a deep breath and smell as they took of in the direction as Akina jumped on to her sword to use it as a ride to catch and past Hakro. They smelled a guy wwho smelled like bones and beef jerky. Spike and the rest of the wolves smelled it too and got excited. They charged up ahead as they were neck and neck with Akina.

Spike and the other wolves attack whatever that smelled good to them as the skeleton could not speak or tell them something inportant at all. "I think you guys took out something that was not worth much or a trap." "In a weir way we know something about Vincent, that he tricked his twin brother to die for him for him to get away, he needs to get his story right before that trial happens. Atleast we know some stuff from our sensais from over the past three years." "Guess you are not to seeing our friends again." "No, I don't want see Ice wueen or that boy toy who loved, from another guy to love he is just trouble. They are going to e pissed to see us again." 

Akina, Hakro and harko's wolves made it over the town to see the whole town of Fuzen and Vincent was not there they were thinking he was waiting for them at Hakro's cabin. "It is about time you guys show up back up here, we have a meeting at the cafe in town, you are not surprise if some other souls shows up their as well." "Atleast we get some real food since three years of horror." "Atleast we have grown up before your eyes Vincent." Vincent could tell Akina has change three years ago and looking like a women now instead of the kid he know, to him Hakro did not change much but it was inpring to Vincent and see how Hakro reacts to Diana. He walked with Akina and Hakro to the Cafe.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

A smirk broke in his face as she pouted and started to throw threats his way and so he did the only thing he knew would shut her up for awhile. As she continued to talk Ikuto close her and held her chin firmly making their eyes meet once again, Ikuto with his confident like smirk crossed across his face he pulled her face closer and merged his lips along with hers. Now only silence surrounded the area they were in, Kei lips tasted sweet as they always do, her scent has reached Ikuto as he closed his eyes and got lost in his own world....

He parted still hand held her skinny chin as he witness her blue colored eyes and said.

"Sorry~ I didn't mean anything by it. Forgive me?"

Ikuto said as his smirk turned into a big smile. 

"Come on? You wouldn't really break my legs would you? I promise I'll stay longer next time, until you got to sleep."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Anyway, it's getting late. I thought maybe you could come back to mine so we could catch up? My apartment is still mine after all these years, and I've brought back some amazing coffee and sweets from the Demon Country that I think you're gonna like."

Kyo whole body perked up as the words repeated in his head..

"My apartment is still mine after all these years, and I've brought back some amazing coffee and sweets from the Demon Country that I think you're gonna like."

*"amazing coffee and sweets."*

Kyo instantly got up and grabbed his jacket as he was already at the door. If he had any ears or tails, it would be wagging happily. He waited for her as he just imagined the sweets from Demon Country, he never been there before but he bet it would been sweet...

"Oi..."Kyo said as he looked over at her,"You offered, come on lets go."

He smiled, this was a good day and he couldn't believe that time passed by so fast. This is what happened anytime he was with Lyra, time seem so short and God seemed to hate the hell out of him. It was bad, but they were just friends and he enjoyed days where he could relax and not be worried about paper work or training...

"Lyra!"he called out as he was already out the door waiting for her

---
*Kei Aosuki*

Kei relaxed a bit after he kissed her, but then when he broke it she already knew what he was doing and gave him death glares behind her blushing smile. She was going to kill him alright,Kei sighed and shook her head as she placed her hand on her hips and then turned back to Ikuto..

"You keep doing that...It worked the first three times, but Ikuto I am serious!"she said,"You know I get lost easily...I am going to break them next time without a doubt."

She then turned and smiled a bit, yep Ikuto didn't change at all. But she has always been with him though all this time, Ikuto has always seen her. Ever since she was training even if they had to fight each other. He never looked or thrown a fight...He always gave her his all...

"And stop kissing me all willy nilly! I am going to smother you next time!"Kei pouted before sighing and giving him a slight peek on the cheek..

"Idddiiiooottt~"


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra chuckled as Kyo sprang out his seat and grabbed his jacket, before waiting at the door like a dog ready for his walk.

"Oi! You offered. Come on, let's go," he ushered her over as she couldn't stop giggling at his antics. She missed these days, and was _euphoric_ that she could be reliving them again.

"I'm coming I'm coming!" she sniggered, trying to contain her laughter as Kyo kept calling out for her name. She left a handful of ryo on the table before heading out of the door into the evening sky. The streets weren't as packed, but a lot of the amusements and nightclub had opened up now, with music and bright lights visible over Fuzen. 

It had been three years since she had come to Fuzen, but she still remembered how to get to her house like it was second-nature. It was around the corner from the Little Sweet cafe, which is where they just came from. Then up the small hill, right, left, into the apartment complex and then it's door 12 on the third floor.

"We're here!" she nodded as she slipped the key into the door, before opening it. Her apartment was still cosy and sweet, and even the flowers she left were still releasing it's scent through the walls. She invited him to sit down in the main room while she dropped her large rucksack of clothing and all sorts into her bedroom, before heading into the kitchen to prepare him some food.

"So, I got heart-shaped strawberry lollipops, firecrackers which like fizz and stuff in your mouth, then I also have millions which are like loads and loads of tiny chewy balls. I also have coffee made from the finest lavenders but also one made of tea leaves. Which would you like, Kyo?"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Ikuto laughed slightly at her reaction towards things, she was giving her the death glare once again. Though he face was flustered, every time he witnessed those cherry colored cheek a smile would always break of his lips,  

"You keep doing that...It worked the first three times, but Ikuto I am serious!"she said,"You know I get lost easily...I am going to break them next time without a doubt."

Ikuto placed his hands behind his head as she kept, stroking his head slightly as he said.

"So it didn't work now? I just love seeing that flustered face of yours. It just soo cute! You can't just tell me to stop." But then he stopped and said with a sigh escaping his lips. "But you can smell me miles away, just now you came out of now where and pounced me like a cheetah... but, you're right. I can't make you worry I'm sorry."

"And stop kissing me all willy nilly! I am going to smother you next time!"Kei pouted before sighing and giving him a slight peek on the cheek..

"But... I like being smothered by you, Kei." Ikuto said once again teasing her, he always like to tease Kei ever since they were trained under Xemnas it always gave him a reason to smile, though seeing Kei face everyday made Ikuto smile break instantly, he wouldn't smile for just about anyone. Of course he was the most hunted Uchiha of this generation... He wouldn't smile for every ocasion. 

"Idddiiiooottt~"

"Fine! I get it, I'm the biggest idiot this planet has to offer"


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Fuzen at night was an interesting sight indeed to Kyo no matter how many times that he had came outside at night during the last three years, the life Fuzen had amazed him. Some how this village kept light hearted even when the Branded attacked the first, the second, and the third villages...People still found a reason to smile and for some reason...

It made him smile...

Kyo followed Lyra to her apartment, after going up a flight of stairs to her room he waited until she invited him in. The smell of flowers entered his nose instantly, it was nice...He sat down on the couch as he waited for her. The room screamed home..

Even though it was so small, his apartment was bigger. Kyo had moved out the house a long time ago, but still with his mother last name, he found it easy to find an apartment for cheap.

"So, I got heart-shaped strawberry lollipops, firecrackers which like fizz and stuff in your mouth, then I also have millions which are like loads and loads of tiny chewy balls. I also have coffee made from the finest lavenders but also one made of tea leaves. Which would you like, Kyo?"

Kyo smiled as he looked up at her,"I'll take anything you recommend."he said before smiling at her and finally tossing the tie over the coat rack with his coat...He unbutton his dress shirt a little, it was suffocating...

--
*Kei Aosuki*

Kei knew there was no point of arguing with Ikuto, only thing he would do was laugh and smile like an idiot, before saying something extremely cute and having her lost for words before going in for the kill. She frowned, he always had teased her since they were training. For some reason...But she didn't mind, it was a good stress reliver and plus for a moment in time...

She forgot that she had holes in her past...

Kei grabbed his arm,"You are so treating me to dinner."Kei said as she clutched it and looked up at him, he had also grown so tall...

And she was still short as hell, 5'5! Who in the hell was 5'5 anymore! She tried everything from drinking milk to strecthing and she only gained a couple of inches...

Damn fate...Damn to who ever was the shortest in her long line of family!


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki

*As she waited for an answer, she took the bag of treats and tea she had bought before laying it out on the kitchen counter.

"I'll take anything you recommend," he finally answered, nudging a smile out of Lyra.
"I guess that'll be everything then!" she replied with a slight giggle before boiling the water and getting out a large white plate. She served all the sweets on it each in a bowl with the heart-shaped lollipops popped in the middle, before quickly grabbing some dumplings covered in chocolate sauce on a stick and sliding them into the small pots too. Once the water had been boiled, she prepared three cups of coffee: one of the lavender coffee for her, and the two others of both variants for Kyo. She placed it all on the white plate, before slowly walking into the main room.

"Phew, that's a lot," she took a sigh of relief as she carefully placed the plate on her coffee table, before sitting on the couch with Kyo. She had brought in two more teapots of both coffee in case Kyo loved it. She handed him the first cup of lavender, before motioning him to take some sweets.

"Help yourself!" she grinned as she did so herself, taking a heart-shaped lollipop and a handful of millions. As she began to eat the millions, she almost forgot something.

"Wait, we're adults now aren't we?" she scoffed slightly before quickly rushing over to her bag. Lyra reached in, before pulling out a large bottle of sake and bringing it in.

"In case coffee isn't your thing."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Before going to Konoha she decided it was best to just stop by her house. The three days were almost up and she needed to be here, as she promised her sister that she would. She entered the house, looking around. It had been three years since she last came here. She didn't smile, but yelled out:

"Hotaru can you hear me? I'm back!"

She then proceeded to the kitchen to go make something to eat. She was hungry, but more over she wanted to make something for Hotaru, Tifa, and Date. It had been so long since she had actually gotten to converse with them like this, and this may be her last chance, so she wanted to make it special.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 10, 2011)

*Miho -*

Quiet, tranquil, peaceful, serene, these are the words used to describe the general atmosphere of the dim lit room Miho was in as she sat still, swords laid across from her in a row vertically, before an altar with her hands intertwined in a prayer.

This room was her own personal office thus it was also obfuscated from the rest of her small apartment. Here Miho could to contemplate all her choices and decisions, pray at the small make shift altar that stood at the very back of the room and rest her mind putting all worries into the back of her mind. To Miho, one who's mind wondered off from the task that was put before them or caused themselves to worry needlessly about things out of their control, would only grow dull over time.

On the other hand, one who's mind stayed clear with no worries other than their task or what is relevant at the time, would grow sharper over time. This way of thinking is how Miho raised herself into the girl she was today. Her personality was strong just as her mind and body. Her appearance was like that of a nobles, her head was constantly held up high and she walked with a confidence far greater than any normal person and held her abilities in high regard. 

Nothing had necessarily changed.

"Glory be to the Father, and to the Son, and to the Holy Spirit. As it was in the beginning, is now, and ever shall be, world without end."

Kissing the two white gloves that covered the back of her hand and forming an invisible cross over her body, Miho let out a deep breathe before finally opening her eyes. A small candle was lit in front of her, flickering every couple of seconds causing the shadows around the room to dance. Miho's face could be seen through the dim light as it danced off her face giving it an eerie glow.

_1st Person..._
These last three years had been nothing like I was expecting, in fact it would seem that the older I got, the worse the world around me seemed to get. In these three short years... continuous problems began to arise one after another, it seemed when you destroyed one evil another would rise to take its place like an endless cycle. At times I began to tire of this work, but to my surprise, Shinosuke-sensei was there to keep my spirits higher than what they already were. Even if he was somewhat ignorant to what I was doing on the side it was nice to have someone to encourage you.

Even though you already knew how powerful you were.

In this short time the evil I cleansed from this world, to help change the direction this world was changing, the people who had died by my blade was steadily increasing and I myself was beginning to see the world in a different view and became far more reserve than I used to be. The evil I've cleanse from this earth under the almighty's name consisted of, all together, fifty-eight people. Broken down and split into gender the numbers were forty men and eighteen women. Though of all these people two of them stood out the most. There was a man named Taro Yoshida, he was the cause of illegal shipping in the land of ships, along with having taken hostages. When I ended up cornering him in the bowels of his ship...the man spoke of someone knowing me.

_"Damn! I've been used. She told me to lead you here, but she's abandoned me!"_

Those were his exact words as he looked at me. Being in the middle of my job, I hadn't thought much about his words. At the time it seemed more like useless ramblings of a criminal who was double crossed by his partner and had left him to  be slain. That is until I ran into my second person of interest not to long after my encounter with him. This time it was a woman and her name was Litanna Adele. Her crime consisted of a failed assassination attempt against the feudal lord of a small village outlet along with slaughtering a part of the village in order to get to him.

I ended up chasing her down toward the border of the Wind Country. Though when I finally cornered her, she held a hostage and had hope to barter with me an exchange for his life. Unfortunately I found this to be of the second biggest failure in my life. The hostage was a young boy and I...was not able to save him before Litanna had slain him. The moment the boy began to fall I caught him and ran the woman through with my blade. The wound inflicted on the boy was to severe and I was to far from any nearby held to save him. Litanna simply looked at me with disgust as she held the wound in her gut.

_"Dammit, she told me you would be overtaken by some kind of force if I did that. I was lied to! Dammit it all!"_ 

Those were the words she spoke to me. Two different people, with no knowledge of one another, spoke of a woman who put them up to something and told them to expect me, but apparently things didn't happen as this mystery woman had said. Outside of that I've found out nothing else about this person before the both of them died.

*Sigh*

Though this was just another thing to deal with. In these three years the village had been overtaken and the Hokage had gone in seclusion, but not before letting her people know, in her own way, that she would always defend them no matter what happened to the village. A faction was rising up against the branded who had invaded the village, but now the regular militia could do nothing just bide time. This was just another problem I had to deal with during these three years, but the last problem was bigger than all this.

I received a letter from a messenger ninja about a week ago. It had been a while since anyone had sent me a message. I already knew who it was from, but when I read it...I wasn't expecting the surprise at the end of the letter.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't a feeling, but I knew with this mystery person, the branded and now Daisuke coming to visit. Things were just going to get worse and worse. I...just don't know how bad it's going to get and for once in this short amount of time I've lived.

I was actually worried.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
* 
Tifa and Date had finally made their way to Thalia's after waiting three days. The house was still in the same place, with the same seal in place. It had already been modified so Date could get through.

Tifa felt to knock on the door at first, but then just strolled in as she remembered she had her own room here.

"Thalia? Are you in? Or even Hotaru?" she yelled throughout the house as she walked across the main room, searching for any of the two. She took a few turns and ended up in the large kitchen, having followed the scent of something sweet. Thalia was cooking--- perhaps for them?

"Thalia? Are you cooking?" she asked with a bit of a cheeky smirk. "I didn't think you cooked posh meals and stuff like that!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

"Hey."

Date hadn't went inside the house yet.  He was standing in an oh-so-familiar clearing, the location of his battle with one Koji Kazama.  That had been gritty, gruesome, and fierce.  Koji was never his friend... but a warrior deserved honor.  He was supposedly dead, killed by his own hand as Tifa had told him.  He sighed lowered to one knee.  He wasn't sure if Koji had a grave, but if he knew Koji like he thought he did, his spirit would most likely be tethered here.  Forever watching over Thalia.

"It's been a few years...  And things have definitely changed.  About me, about other people... about the World, really.  But there are a few things that are concrete.  My love for Tifa is one.  The memories of the people are the other.  Memories will always exist, even if they are forgotten.  And my memory of our battle burns bright.  You are a fierce warrior, Koji.  May you find what you are looking for in the afterlife, be it peace or a never-ending battle."

Date stood and returned to the house, meeting Tifa inside.  "Hey, sorry, I had something to take care of."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She continued to cook until she heard a voice, it was Tifa's. She was a bit earlier than she thought she was going to be here, but it didn't matter. She waited for Tifa to find her, as the smell should have reached them by now. Not long after she saw Tifa appear, asking if she was cooking. Thalia looked back to her pan as she said:

"Yeah, I know. I usually don't cook, but I felt I should this time."

She looked at her clothes. She wore a casual t-shirt today, not caring if anybody saw her wearing it. Seiferoth never took her out to go shopping for clothes, not that she had the time, but yeah, this shirt was a bit of a tight fit, but it at least covered. She also was wearing a black skirt, which normally she wasn't a fan of skirts, but like before, she didn't care who saw her today. The only thing that looked strange was her long gloves that reached all the way up past her elbows. She didn't like the feel of the material but it was the only way to make it so they wouldn't freeze over. She looked back to the food as she continued:

"I'll be done in a few minutes, so please, make yourselfs right at home."

She gave Tifa a smile and then looked back down at her cooking. She was making sure not to burn it, especially since she hates it when things _burn_ down. She gritted her teeth but then stopped herself, she wouldn't let herself get down today.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

Laix said:


> "In case coffee isn't your thing."



*Kyo Aosuki*

"I see this is a party."

Kyo smiled as he watched her bring over the sake,"I will like to tell you, I drink with old men so I know how to handle my alcohol." he smiled remembering how many time he had to drink with them just to get information out of them. The best partner to deal with is the partner you can drink with. If you can't drink with them you can't hang out with the big boys.

Kyo watched her sat the sliver tray in front of him, it was nicely presented and served beautifully. He smirked a bit as he took one of the tiny balls and ate them, Kyo eyes widen but then slowly died down. Those thing were good. Really good.  He leaned back on the couch before pouring up a cup of sake for both of them...

"You know, you didn't have to do this."Kyo said,"It almost too beautiful to eat like this, but I know you put a lot into it, so I will take a share or two."

He nodded before drinking the cup of sake and then looking over at her...

"So who the special guy in your life now?"Kyo asked,"No reason why I am asking."


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki

*"You're welcome Kyo."

Lyra smiled as Kyo digged in, eating and drinking everything. She was glad they tasted good to him, and slowly sipped her sake in peace. After a brief moment of silence, Kyo asked _that _question.

"So, who's the special guy in your life now? No reason why I'm asking," he asked but Lyra simply laughed. She could either tell him the truth or play a game.

Hey, it was the evening and they was drinking. What harm could it do?

"Well there is _one_ guy I met in the Demon Country," she began with a smirk before running her fingers through her ebony locks. "We had a little fun. Nothing serious. Why? Jealous?"

She drank some more of her sake before continuing. "Besides, I bet you're fucking that slut that runs after you anyway."

*
Tifa Warholic*

Thalia answered her, saying it wasn't usual that she would cook but thought she should make the effort now Tifa and Date was here. Tifa thanked her for the privilege, before turning around to greet Date.

"Hey, sorry, I had something to take care of," he apologised as Tifa simply nodded.
"It's fine. I think I know what you was doing anyway," she gave a faint smile before paying attention to Thalia. Her sister was wearing a rather casual outfit, that was until she saw her arms. _Long black gloves?_ It was like she was dressed for a movie premiere on her arms but then for a lazy day in on the rest of her.

"I'll be done in a few minutes, so please: make yourselves right at home," she gave a warm smile as Tifa smiled rather sheepishly.
"Thanks sis'. Will do," she nodded before turning around and walking into the main room. She didn't want to ruin the day, so didn't mention anything about what Date told her three days ago. It would kill the mood and make the whole evening a waste. Tifa sat down on the sofa, before switching on the TV to the news channel, where they were mostly reporting on the refugees in Fuzen and how they were getting along.

"TV these days is so sad and depressing," she yawned, turning to Date. She was dressed in black short shorts and tights with black ankle heeled boots. A white blouse was dressed across her torso with a necklace that Yata gave her to compliment it.

"Anyway Date," she began, her voice silent and a faint whisper. "We need to convince her today to join us."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

Date remained standing, looking out of the window as he listened to her.  "A plan to convince her to help."  That was a bad idea.  The last time he tried to convince her he ended up cheating on Tifa.  This time...  This time to convince her they would need a reason that fell in tune with her own motivations.  Not only that, but they would probably have to fight Sieferoth.  However, thinking was proving... difficult for Date.  He may have been darker and more serious, but the allure of Tifa in her short shorts was great.  On far too many occasions did he catch himself lowering his gaze to her legs, only to force his eyes back up to the window and regain his focus.

"We'll have to wing it.  You start off and I'll back you up.  We have to show her, make her feel the reason why Branded have to die.  I'm sure she understands it, but I don't think she cares enough to feel it."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

His eye brows raised as she said she did that she had someone, who was it? Kyo turned to her and watched as she drunk back after back. It made him smile the way Lyra was acting and the same time made him frown that someone had already taken her from him. It was almost kill the entire mood that he was having. He looked up at her when she started to spray salt into the wounds.

"Why would I be jealous?"Kyo asked as he drunk the sake, it was pure D sake. It wasn't watered down so he knew that she was going to get drunk soon...

"I probably better than him in all different types of ways."he smirked as the warmth followed though him like water, it felt so hot in the room, the burning in his throat was killing him but the way his body felt was amazing.

He turned around to her when she called Rei a bitch...

"Yeah, I fucked her.."Kyo laughed as he was joking,"When I work late she does also~" 

Well then this conversation took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She had finished cooking the pancakes she was making. It was still pretty early, not in time for lunch at least. She smiled they smelled good and this was one of the main things she knew how to cook and at least have it taste decent, although others had told her they tasted great. Anyways that was beside the point, she knew why Tifa and Date were here, but she was going to stand by her side of the argument, she was needed for something else, she couldn't be chasing after the Branded.

She turned from the kitchen with plates in her hands, each with two pancakes each and four strawberries. She guessed Hotaru hadn't stocked up on food lately but it didn't matter. She walked into the main room and placed a plate on the table for everyone, she smiled as she said:

"I hope you guys enjoy these, sorry for making you all wait."

She then sat down on the couch looking at her sister. She sighed saying:

"So---what do you want to talk about?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

*Tifa nodded at Date's plan before watching Thalia walk in with four plates of pancakes. She placed them on the table, the smell of the fresh butter and egg mixed with scrumptious strawberries was proving too much to resist for Tifa. However, she needed to get her point out.

"So---what do you want to talk about?"

"You know why we're here Thalia. We want you to join us, even with Hotaru. We won't just charge straight in, but we'll destroy them from the inside out," she began, delivering her speech. "Did you hear of Ikuto Uchiha? The boy who took out an entire ship and their commander with just a bottle of poison? It takes brains and will to slay even the biggest monsters out there. The Branded have taken control of the shinobi world ... would you want your children living in this world? Your mother? _Me?_"

'What if?' Blackmail. The best out there.*

Lyra Murasaki*

Damn this boy ...!

Always winding her up like this. He didn't seem to care about the lie she told him, nor see through it ... or did he? Just not say anything about it?

"Why would I be jealous?" Kyo asked as he drunk the sake. She took sips herself, before pouring out some more. It was strong as hell, that's for sure. "I'm probably better than him in all different types of ways." 

He went on to confirm he was in a relationship with that little puppy dog with her skirt rammed too far up her ass. Lyra's mind was throwing fits of rage and trashing the place, but she kept a smirk on her actual face.

"Oh, you sure you're better than him? He was amazing~" 
_
Lies lies lies lies lies._

"It was on a beach during a festival. Lord god you should've seen the size of that thing!" she giggled towards the end before letting out a small burp. She poured herself another cup before beginning to drink it down. 

"Besides, I doubt Rei does more then suck you off anyway. Girls like that get no ratings off me."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

His eyes narrowed sharply at her....

She was trying him and damn it she wasn't going to get a reaction. He placed one of the lollipops in his mouth as he tried to get the thought out of his mind, but then his teeth snapped the lollipop right off it stick as he looked at her. She saw his! 

Oh it was on....

"I would rather not talk about the size of his thing.."Kyo said as he tried to calm himself down, the lollipop was crunching inside his mouth. He hated that, you were suppose to suck on lollipops not crunch them! That took out of the whole experience.

He smirked when she got back on Rei, "Really now? Well I bet it doesn't mean anything if I say she is the best at what she does, cooking, cleaning, the bed...Damn that woman I might just merry her~~"


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Bloody cunt.

Rei does this, Rei does that. Why wouldn't he just shut up about her!? Lyra grabbed one of the lollipops herself, before using it to stir her sake. 

_Yeah ..._ she was a _bit_ fustrated.

Kyo was talking about Rei does the cooking well, the cleaning well and makes the bed well unless she misheard. 
"... Damn that woman I might just marry her~!"

Lyra scoffed at his comment._ Oh please._

"Marry her? Oh, it seems the only talents she has is sucking people off and spreading her legs. Now what do they call those ...? Oh yeah, prostitutes ()," Lyra smiled before taking on a sarcastic tone.

"So what's her hourly rate? Or does she charge per act?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She closed her eyes as she explained themselves. Tifa was right, what she said had made sense, and the Branded were definitely a threat to them, her future family and even her past. But in the end the Branded would be destroyed if they opposed her, but only time would tell.

"Yes, it's true that I don't want family to live in a world ruled by the Branded, and trust me, I don't like them to say the least. But something else is happening, and I just can't go with you guys. I'll support you guys but I'm not like how I use to be, I'm not free, my choices aren't my own."

She stood up and sighed, she wasn't sure if she was revealing to much, or how much she's allowed to reveal, but she didn't want to get to complicated about this.

"Anyways, I'd like to say, I love you, you're my sister, I support you all the way, but as things are complicated now..."

She diverted her eyes away, and then looked back at Tifa:

"What did they do to you that made you want to take them out so bad?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

She was getting somewhere as Thalia seemed convinced that the Branded were evil and she didn't want her family living under their rule, but it wasn't 'her choice to make' or something like that. But when she asked why Tifa suddenly hated them so much, she took a lot longer to reply. She was wondering if she should tell Thalia not about what happened. But then again, Thalia is his sister too isn't she? She had the right to know as much as Tifa or Len.

Why exactly did Tifa hate them though? She was the one going on about giving up hope, but that was the one thing she was clinging on to, and only now had she even got a glimpse of realising it.

"Why do I hate them so much?" she repeated the question to herself, taking a deep breath. "They took over my home. They captured my friends. They changed my mother ..."

This was it. Tifa was wondering how she would take it.

"... And they killed Vaan."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"You don't even know her..."Kyo said wondering how much he could push the line before Lyra snaps and decapitate him from his body,"Lyra...I...I love her.."

He couldn't say that with a straight face and ended up snickering. How many things of sake they had? Mmm? 4? 5? Shit he lost count. He looked at Lyra before placing his cup down and taking one of those friz candies she was talking about. He could feel the death glares at the side of his face but that made tonight even more exciting!

He looked at her before smiling,"Enough with the games...Lyra, I don't love her and as far as she comes I will never..."Kyo said,"She does put up offers from time to time, but true men never cheat."

He raise his cup before downing the rest and laying his head down on Lyra's lap. His eyes glazed over and looking up at Lyra was beautiful face was more than enough to set up with what was going to happen next.

He got up and stroked her hair from the side of her face before leaning in and kissing her, her smooth lips on his, the after taste of chocolate, strawberries, and a bit of sake was all there in that one little kiss...

Kyo looked at her,"How many times do I have to say...You look beautiful when you are mad at me."he said


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She waited a bit before Tifa's response, and she explained herself. It was understandable, her home, her friends were basically gone due to the Branded. Her mother was different now because of them, probably meaning that she wasn't close to her anymore. But the last one came as to a shock to her. The only brother she had never met, one that she had only heard about, had died. Vaan. How? Why? She closed her eyes quickly, gritting her teeth, how did this happen? After a short moment to get control of herself after this shocking news she asked:

"They---killed Vaan? I don't understand, if he was _our_ brother he couldn't just _die_ right? I never even met him, I only heard his name here and there...Why...?"

She looked up at Tifa, so this was the reason she wanted to get revenge. It made more sense now, why she'd be risking her life, but still---

"I understand now Tifa. I never got to know him but---I'll do everything in my power to stop them, I promise that. However like I said, I can't make my own choices right now. I do wish I could join you, I honestly do, but it's impossible for me to go with you."

It pained her to say it but she knew she was right. Seiferoth probably wouldn't let her get so close to danger when her time as the "prophet" was so close. She instinctively looked away from Tifa, her eyes almost tearing up as she said:

"I'm---sorry."


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra could feel her eyesight getting a little dizzy after drinking so much. How many glasses had she had now? 4? 5? Bordering on 10 more like. 

"You don't even know her ..." Kyo began as his face seemed to turn serious. "Lyra ... I-I ... love her ..."

*CRACK!*

That was the sound of Lyra's soul chipping away to peices. Her face had frozen into a deadly glare as the glass in her hand slowly began to crack. However, she nearly fainted when Kyo started sniggering.

"Enough with the games ... Lyra, I don't love her and as far as she comes I won't ever. She does put up offers from time to time, but true men never cheat."

_Cheat? _

How was he cheating if he wasnt' commited? Unless-

He downed the rest of his drink before laying his head down on Lyra's lap. She couldn't help but notice his red locks that were a trait of the burning spirit of the pheonix. He was like a male version of his mother in appearances, but a double dose of her personality and she liked that. They played games with eachother, and she couldn't deny she'd had a good time.

"Yeah ... I never met a guy in the Demon Country. I-I was just kidding," she chuckled lightly with a sheepish grin before watching as he got up. He caressed her cheek before leaning in closer, with the girl become flustered. What was he doing? She thought they was ov-

Her thoughts were killed off by the taste of his lips on hers. The sweet hint of chocolate and strawberries was an lasting feeling, one that she wouldn't forget. So much emotion in just one little kiss, but Lyra couldn't help but feel it ... it wasn't right. Well not right like that, but rather it just didn't _feel_ right.

"How many times do I have to say? You look _beautiful_ when you are mad at me."

She giggled a little for perhaps the millionth time this night as her face went a bright pink. She brushed her hair back before resting her head on his lap.

"Don't lie though: you got jealous. I know I did ... I could only imagine that girl touching you and all! It was a bit stomach-churning," she began as she still held her half-empty glass of sake. "But you should move on, shouldn't you? Friends seems like a good option. You're drunk and probably just horny ... you never would've kissed me normally. Admit it."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

"Enough."

Date opened his eyes and stared directly into Thalia's.  The hunter edge had returned to them.  He was ready to fight, he was ready to kill.  "Listen, Thalia.  Your choices are yours to be made.  Go where you want, do what you feel.  This world is slowly coming to an end, and if we allow ourselves to be controlled nothing will change.  Come with us, Thalia.  You are Tifa's sister.  That gives me enough incentive to protect you.  The both of you.  Whoever's keeping you from making your own decisions can deal with it.  Because I'll kill him.  Even if you don't think I can.  Even if he's leagues above me, I'll kill him.  Because I can't allow myself to die yet.  I have a purpose, something I haven't had for years, so I'm not going to let this go."

He walked over to her, his fierce gaze never leaving her own.  "Come with us.  If this person comes looking for you, I'm sure we can think of ways to... discourage him."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Stupid girl..."

That all he said before leaning back and stroking her hair a bit, was he drunk? He knew the time. He knew where he was at. What he did this morning and afternoon was clear in his head. He didn't feel dizzy just a little sick, someone should have told him that sake and sweets didn't mix. But he doubt that no one would care right about now.

He knew how to handle something like this...

"Why wouldn't I kiss you?"Kyo asked only looking at the ceiling,"I kissed you so many times before, I held you in my arms so many times, and it felt right.This feels no different, this even if i drunk this much...It doesn't change the way I feel or how I always felt.."

Kyo looked down,"You were always a stupid girl, you never seen how much I cared or how much I tried to be there for you."he then smiled at her and placed his nose on hers,"Maybe that why I work so hard to be with you..."

Kyo wouldn't play around he was drunk, but why not confess how he felt...

"Damn three years you ran though my head like a manic...I hated you for it."he said,"I wanted to have never met you, but then that made me sad if I didn't argue with you that day. If I didn't kiss you at that restaurant. Even after the whole crap that happened, you were the main one that controlled my ever action, my thoughts, I wanted to forget you and move on..." 

Kyo leaned up,"But....I couldn't..."he smiled at the blank tv in front of them,"...Because an idiot like you had my heart and mind...Hmpf...Be proud damn it."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kuzunoha,The Cloud Temple(pre-timeskip)*

Peering into one room, her eyes widened at the beauty she saw. Even though the wind forced her eyes almost shut, she could perceive what was there. 

A bright light shined through a massive arch way that eclipsed a lone shadowy figure. Their hair flowed somewhat as if a nice breeze passed by. "...you." Pressing forward she made her away across the room, sliding on her feet every so often. Suddenly the wind in the room violently whipped about and changed its course every few seconds. 

Kuzu fell upon the marble floor here and there as she kept moving forward. Her voice barely cracked as she let out a single word. "Byyako!" The wind almost muffled it, to an almost whisper from outside.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Kaguya Sanu*
> Provenience​
> A tall dark skinned boy with long flowing brown hair with red surrounding the edges a genetic mixture of his mothers and fathers hair. He wore jean like pants with no shirt only a cloak which was half opened revealing his chest but not hands. The emotions others felt were distant to this young boy who stood in the middle of the town he is forced to call "home". His Hatred is the only thing pushing him forward into the world he has yet to explore. Jumping and leaping through the buildings in Fuzengakure no Sato he recited to himself his ambitions.
> 
> ...



*Asuka Tenryu*

Asuka leaped between the trees as she made her way past Fuzengakure. Her blue and silver body suit was wrapped tightly around her figure, casting a shadow in the moonlight. Her scarf  wrapped around her head and covering her face. Some of her blonde hair hung down slightly over her eyes from within the scarf. She had a very athletic and muscular build, and was a good foot or so taller than your average konoichi. 

As she glided elegantly between the trees, she caught sight of someone on the ground below her. Quickly, Asuka ducked behind one of the trees. "Damn, did he see me?" As Asuka peered around the egde of the tree trunk, she caught sight of a young man sleeping in the clearing. She stood back up and approached the young man. Drawing her kunai, she held it just above the boy. "Wake up. Are you with the Branded?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

*Tifa sighed at it all. Her sister was being held back by someone, but obviously wanted to join them. Well the simple solution was to get rid of whoever's holding her back.

"Fine then Thalia! The person holding you back isn't going to say anything when it comes to taking out a major organisation! The only reason they'd have a problem with it would be because they are part of the Branded themselves ..." she faded towards the end of her sentence, perhaps suggesting certain things with a subtle tone. Perhaps that Thalia was a member of the Branded?

No. That was just a stupid thought. Tifa was wishing herself dead just for thinking that.

"Let's just eat in peace at least," she mumbled as she grabbed the plate from the table, before sitting down on the sofa. She wasn't that hungry, but ate even if at a slower pace anyway.

* Lyra Murasaki*

She listened to his explanation that even as much as he wanted to hate her, he couldn't. She as always on his mind and it was something he couldn't change. Lyra had never felt so relieved as she had been feeling the same way over the three years. It was a nice feeling to know that no love had been lost, and they was just young and stupid ...

"Back then, we was just children. How would've we known what to do? We'd get angry at the slightest things and not know how to react ..." she began with a scarlet tone to her cheeks. "Maybe it's the sake that you can smell but it's not the stuff that's talkin'. Maybe not that we are older, it'll be much simpler wouldn't it?"

She traced her fingers through his hair as she lay on his lap, with just one thought on her mind. Lyra wanted to kiss him ... just one more time. She was such a greedy person wanting to relive that feeling that they had moments ago. A thousand times over if she could.

"Such a dickhead you are. Smash my heart into a thousand peices yet you can put it back so easily ... you're an idiot."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked down at her as she called him a dick head and just stared at her for a minute, many times he wanted just to head butt her but then it would been a fight worth the ages leaving him bloody and beaten and her standing strong and victourious over his trampled body....

And for some reason he liked it like that and it made him happy that he has such a strong woman standing right beside him...

He leaned down and kissed her lips softly,"Sorry..."he said before kissing them lightly again,"I love you though..."

Kyo did a swift motion so that she could be on the couch and he could be on top of her. He smiled as he loved this poistion. He leaned down and began to place butterfly kisses all over her, her forehead, her cheeks, her lips, her neck, and coller bone...

"I love you...he said as he lean down to her chest before resting his head,"Love..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

Dtae closed his eyes and sat, quickly eating.  It was a habit he had picked up.  He didn't know when he would be attacked, be it the Branded or the Uchiha, so he made it a habit to eat quickly.  Before the girls were halfway done he was putting down his fork and bowing to Thalia.  "Itadakimasu.  It was delicious."  He stood and walked to the kitchen, washing the plate until it sparkled and drying it off before returning to them.  "I'll be outside.  I've got training to do."  He retrieved his sword and left the house, heading off into the forest

...​
Date was seated in the clearing where he had fought Koji.  He was performing handseals, his eyes closed.  His chakra was building, a jutsu was being prepared.  He performed the final seal and drew upon his father's soul.  His hair grew longer and turned a bright red.  A new sword materialized next to him.  His father's sword Tengokusho.  He slowly released the jutsu and stood, taking a deep breath.  He looked down at himself.  He had also drawn upon the Kirin's soul, and his body had formed a skeletal armor.



He looked at his hand to see a mask.  The helm of the armor.  He slowly put it on and gave a sigh as his long red hair cascaded out from behind him.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

They stared at eachother for a moment as Lyra put on a faint smile. She was tempted to just kiss him right there ... but it would be so awkward trying to reach up with just your neck. 

As always, like he had read her mind, he leant in and stole a soft kiss from her. Before she knew it, he was on top of her and planting kisses across her body. However, her head was in pain and she didn't feel up to it, especially not on a drunken night.

"No not tonight Kyo," she muttered as she gently pushed him off, her head sore from the booze. She sat up on the sofa, taking a deep yawn. "I don't feel like doing that when I've got a headache and I'm feeling tipsy ..."

Lyra slowly stood up, but she wasn't steady and knocked over the glasses of sake and coffee. Giving up, she collapsed back down to the sofa. 

"Let's just take it slow ... okay?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kuzunoha, The Cloud Temple (pre-timeskip)*

Her steps seemed to get heavier as the wind violently pushed, pulled and whipped all about her. "...I. Need..to see you." Bracing her arms in front of her, she proceeded forward. Toward the figure that simply stood there. Until it looked towards her then walked away into the light.


"Wait!!" Pushing herself to her the point of her threshold for pain, she extended her foot off the edge of the heightened floor she stood upon. 

The wind inside the temple increased its fury beyond anything it showed before. As if it were alive and conscious. Trying it's best to prevent her from crossing its threshold once more. Time seemed to slow down ash she willed the sole of her foot onto the cloudy expanse below. Suddenly, the wind stopped as it came into contact. As if there was no wind at all, that kept her from proceeding forward. "..ha..ha...ha." Breathing heavily she slid her other foot from inside the temple and walked into the blinding light.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed, she didn't want to argue about this anymore. After Date left she looked up at Tifa and said:

"Trust me, I've tried---Even three days ago when you guys came to visit me, I tried to kill that man. I hate him so much it kills me to be in his presence..."

Her left hand gripped her skirt, quickly shutting her eyes. The only person she liked from this was Peacecraft, he was the only one that was like a friend to her throughout this entire time. Seiferoth, he claimed he wanted to be her sword and shield, but he---

"Sorry about that Tifa, I don't want to bother you with my problems, so anything good happen lately?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

*Noctis/Braule Ranen*

The group escaped Konoha without being detected and safely.
The Fuzenkagure gates were right in front of the group of people that had arrived. The group consisted of the leader of the Ranen clan, the Prince and his two royal guards. "This brings back memories." Noctis looked around and started to remember the path to the Fuzenkagure village and the gates of the village. "Nothing much has changed."

Braule continued on towards the gates, "Heh it is utmost good we have not gotten detected by the Branded otherwise we might risked our clan's survival. Noctis we might need to hurry." Noctis nodded and caught up with his father. Raiko and Suiko were scouting the area behind them to see if there is anything unusual but by looking at their face, nothing seems to be out of the ordinary. 

The Fuzen marketplace brought memories back to Noctis, he passed through a certain food stand. It seemed to be alot familiar to the Prince, he realized that it was the place he met that special person that night three years back. "Right, I was going to go train until I met her..." Noctis reminisced how special that night was and how it was the first time he realized he wasn't alone. "I wish I could see her again..." 

Upon leaving the marketplace the Kage manor was just up ahead. "We are almost there my son" Braule stated as he continued to walk ahead. "Who are you going to talk to anyways father?" Noctis questioned as he was trying to assume where Braule was heading. "Lady Taiyou, the Fuzen Kage of the village." Noctis didn't seemed to be interested much until something sparked his memory, "The daughter of the Fuzen Kage?! No it can't be her." Noctis shook it off his mind and walked towards the manor in front of him.

Braule approached the door and knocked on it while Raiko and Suiko were right behind him standing straight up. Noctis just lied his back against the pillar behind the group and closed his eyes. "Aren't you coming inside, Noctis?" Braule looked behind him towards the Prince. "It's alright, I would rather stay out here and catch some fresh air." Noctis crossed his arms feeling relaxed as usual. "The Prince hasn't changed on his laziness." Raiko exclaimed as he corrected his glasses. The door in front of the group suddenly opened and...


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"You know I wasn't even thinking about it..."

He smirked before pulling her on top of him and kissing her forehead again,"I just want to wake up seeing your face knowing it not a dream."he said as his eye lids began to close,"So stop being a pervert...And don't rape me either!"he smirked at his own joke before heading off into dream world.

His fingers interlaced with hers and Rei some where crying her eyes out as she got the feeling of something taken away from her..


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa had to go along with Thalia and move on to a slightly more pleasant subject. Thalia asked if anything good had happened to her, and she struggled to answer.

"No. My life has been screwed up to be frank," she muttered with a sour tone. "Lost my brother and my home. Even if something good did happen, I think the negatives would outweigh the positives."

Though there was actually one good thing now she thought about it.

"Well ... there is one thing actually. Just after Vaan died his girlfriend gave birth to his child. They are so sweet. I'll do anything to protect those two ..."

But enough of her ramblings. She should at least ask her sister the same.

"What about you?"

*Lyra Murasaki*

"You know I wasn't even thinking about it ..."
"_Good!_"

Lyra sniggered as he pulled her on top of him, kissing her forehead again. It was a nice feeling to be in his arms, but that was all she wanted to do: just cuddle even. It was nice, especially with the windows in her main room meaning the moonlight would shine through each night.

"I just want to wake up seeing your face, knowing it's not a dream," he began as he closed his scarlet eye. The other was still out of view under the patch. "So stop being a pervert! And don't rape me either!" 

"Oh ho, very funny (!)"

Their fingers interlaced with eachother as Lyra laughed a little more, enjoying her time now.

"I miss these moments ..."


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 10, 2011)

Sazude Senju (a blonde new dreamer)

-cling, cling-
sounds were made like a set of sharp objects were being hit together. the sounds were made by a father and son training. neto and his son sazude senju. sazude is a blonde haired 15 yr old with brown eyes and two parted bangs. his father, neto is also blonde, except his hair is cut low. 
"that was good sazude, getting better at being a fighter at chunin level," neto said
"thanks dad, but your still better,"sazude replied.
"well whaddya expect?! i am a jonin after all, and it will take a million years before you reach my level! hahahahaha!" his dad laughed. 
"haha," sazude laughed in a sarcastic tone, "thats vvveerrryyy funny dad. you really cracked me up this time." 
"well, i am good at jokes ain't i?" his dad asked.
"not really dad," sazude replied.
"im coming at you, think fast!" neto said as he quickly launched at his son.
sazude raised the kunai to defend himself, and blocked the attack. he continued to fight his father with vigor and glee while remembering his past. how he came to his new village as a refugee from konoha  with his mother and father. neto is against the takeover of the villages by Branded. he was with the other jonin against it and was fighting along them. he realized though how little chance they had and took his family to a refugee city to be safe abd train until there was time for another uprising.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Asuka Tenryu*
> 
> Asuka leaped between the trees as she made her way past Fuzengakure. Her blue and silver body suit was wrapped tightly around her figure, casting a shadow in the moonlight. Her scarf  wrapped around her head and covering her face. Some of her blonde hair hung down slightly over her eyes from within the scarf. She had a very athletic and muscular build, and was a good foot or so taller than your average konoichi.
> 
> As she glided elegantly between the trees, she caught sight of someone on the ground below her. Quickly, Asuka ducked behind one of the trees. "Damn, did he see me?" As Asuka peered around the egde of the tree trunk, she caught sight of a young man sleeping in the clearing. She stood back up and approached the young man. Drawing her kunai, she held it just above the boy. "Wake up. Are you with the Branded?"



"That's very Foolish"

Sanu revealed his Bone spikes piercing the air around her with many inches away from her skin. A demented smile appeared on his face as he has checkmated this mysterious shinobi. He withdrew a few bones leaving one aimed at her head and one at her heart.

"I'll be asking the questions are you apart of these ninja I have slaughtered"

Sanu pointed out the discared and rotten bodies of the dead ninja the air was filled with dead. As the two shinobi still alive stared each other down waiting for the other to make a move. Sanu began to shout at her trying to force and answer out of his new prey. 

"Speak! before I make you speak"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kuzunoha, The Cloud Temple (pre-timeskip)*

Staggering towards the light, she passed through a cold veil that was actually a cloud. It drenched her clothes and washed the matted dirt and mud that still clung to her. Finally emerging she looked up to find a woman. Standing there in a manner that puzzled her and emanated power. "You have entered a sacred place. This is my home, the temple amidst the clouds. Shrine to all that is Martial arts. What do you seek, traveler?"



Kuzu straightened her back and spoke, "I am here to find Byyako..and to learn from that great master." The woman's stone face seemed unchanged as her eyes examined Kuzunoha. "Leave. You are not suited for this world either." Turning away she proceeded into the cavern behind her. "Go and find a nice man to marry." 

Kuzu stood there dumbfounded as if she couldn't move a single inch. Her eyes were filled with distraught and longing as she watched this woman walk away. As if her word was law. Her lips trembled as she said, "..No"

The woman stopped mid step and slowly let her foot fall short of her stride as she glared back to Kuzunoha. "You dare question my authority child?" Kuzu, still wide eyed continued, "..I need to learn from you...Master. I am nothing if I cannot fight. I know I can be so much more than what I am. If you can jus-" The woman's eyes focused with more intensity than before as she turned toward Kuzu. "Take heed of what I said, and go back home." "..No. I will not."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

"Ho ho, that's a nice technique you've got there.  But really, do you honestly think it'll kill me?"

Date's eyes widened and he spun around.  Standing not even 10 feet from him was Hanzo Hattori.  The man who cast him into this Hell.  The man who brutally murdered his mother and father without a second thought.  His hands clenched into tightly packed fists and he turned to face the man fully.  His darkness poured out, filling his soul.  He didn't care about anything other than this man's death by his own hands.










​
Date rocketed toward the man with the pent up hatred and anger that had been bubbling and threatening to overflow him for three years.  He held out his fathers sword before him and swung fiercely at the man, who sidestepped and dodged it.  He swung again, but the man ducked underneath it, toying with him.  "Kage Bunshin!"  Four clones rushed the man and tried to cut him to pieces.  The man launched senbon at all of them, destroying, but he wasn't ready for this next trick.  "Bunshin Bakuuha!"  They exploded in a large blast the shook the ground.  Date roared as the man walked out of the smoke, unharmed.  He rushed at the man, trying to cut him in half.  The man blocked it with his sickle and grabbed Date by the throat, choking him.  He wordlessly conjured a chidori in his free hand.  "I could kill you right now...  In the exact same way I killed your folks."  The chidori vanished and the man made four water clones from the moisture in the air, which began pummeling Date.  His concentration fell and the armor vanished, as did his father's sword.  His hair returned to its normal orange color, growing shorter.

He tossed the bruised, bloodied, and broken Date on the ground and smirked, his clones dispersing.  He turned and whispered as he left.

"You are not ready."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, that was at least something.

"So we have a nephew already? Was a bit sooner than I thought though."

She looked off to the side and then continued:

"As for me---well I've been separated from a lot of people, gone under some harsh training. It was so cold also---"

She shivered and sighed, she had to live with it and her new life. 

"So Tifa, is there anything you want to do here?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kuzunoha, The Cloud Temple (pre-timeskip)*

Kuzu, defiantly stepped forward to Byyako. "Please. Teach me, Master." Her muscles ached and twinged as she slowly knelt onto the marble floor. Then stretching out her fists she placed them flat on the ground. "I beg of you."

Leaning her staff against the rock wall, Byyako stepped toward Kuzunoha. "Your insolence knows no bounds. I have already told you that you cannot be taught. And if a normal life is such a burden to you. I shall end it right now." Before Kuzu could react, the master was already in front of her, with her hand flying towards her torso. 

A loud, *"KYAUGH!!"* and blood splashing against the ground resonated in the clouds as Byyako furiously jabbed certain points on her body with her two of her fingertips. Retracting from her assault, Byyako only looked down at Kuzunoha in contempt. 

Her body felt extremely heavy as she fell face first into the cloudy fog. The cold wet air seemed to hold her like a blanket as she felt her life slip away. _'I...this...why...this cannot be...all of my hard work...tossed aside in a blink of an eye......why?.......why..'_


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Kei held his arm closely, he looked down at her, which she made him smile. She was shorter than him my a few inches and the words of her telling him that he was treating him to dinner resounded on his ears. He had enough Ryo for a treat so the words come out of his mouth.

"Sure, why not? Where do you want to go?"


He asked as he took the first step and walked along the road with Kei still held tightly in his arm. He liked when she held it, it made him feel that she trusted him, that she trusted in his power to protect her and keep her safe, though Ikuto was taking a risk once again, he was going to go public and he could be recognized. But helpfully Ikuto genjutsu was strong enough to place someone in it and he wouldn't recognize him at first sight.

"Yes, I can do it now. Do you want to go to that Fuzen restaurant again? Or would you like to go somewhere else, I'll let you decide."


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She looked at him again,"You think I want to be chased out of a restaurant of my own village? We barely made it out last time, your genjutsu isn't the best you know."she laughed as she held him close. It was weird sometimes going out with Ikuto, sometimes they would have a good day where no one knew who they were and sometimes they had it bad...

Kei then released Ikuto's arm before getting in front of him,"Or I could cook for you?"she said giving him a slight wink before giggling and turning around

She then got in front of him,"Hmmm or maybe you should cook for me~"Kei said,"I never had Ikutos cooking, so it has to be wonderful...Or horribly bad."

She smiled as she looked up in the sky, she was scared that she had to fight again...But if it was to keep the branded at bay...She would use it all to her power to do so


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 10, 2011)

Sazude Senju

-cling,cling-
more sounds whipped the air as the training between the two continued. "ok, time for a break. lets rest," his father requested
"sure dad," sazude said.
the two rested near a big tree trunk. 
"so.. dad..." sazude paused a little.
"yes sazude?" his father said.
"aum, when is the time to fight the branded? have you and the others from konoha and from fuzen talked about a counterattack?" sazude asked, playing with the tree trunk using his kunai.
"we have, but we arent sure yet, we need more ninjas" neto replied.
"oh, ok." sazude said.
"well, we better get back sazude," said neto.
"you go on dad, i'll stay here and train some more. need to get as strong as you." sazude said, in a sarcastic tone. 
"well, good luck with that. you'll need lots of it," his father said, holding up his head and laughing, "be back in time for dinner, cant keep your mom waiting. cause boy does she have a TEMPER!!" 
the two of them shuddered and with that neto jumped into the trees and sprinted off. sazude decided to go through the forest for a stroll.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"My cooking? You'd be dead in seconds."

Ikuto was horrible at cooking, he just sucked. Shana, his sister always made his meals, that or he went out to eat. Ikuto soon felt a presence in the corner of his eyes. What was that? Ikuto thought as he looked at Kei that wandered in front of him, he activated his sharingan scouting the area... it was as he believed.

*-swoosh-*

Assassin were after him, it was about time he showed this bastards the true meaning of assassination. The two were behind him, he was about to show his new ability that he mastered during the years. At fist eight blades appeared behind his back, stabbing themselves at the two ninja that had jumped him from behind, ready to slice his neck of.

"Kei, They're a few more... If the find you with me... thing won't be good for you"

He said as his voiced echoed

His body shrouding it self into a white machine like monster, his eyes widen as he showed an insane look on his face. "It getting harder to hold on" He continued, as he called out the demon within him.

*"SKEEEIIIITH!!!"*



Ikuto seemed like he entered a monstrous body that was about 15 feet tall, he looked back as he said.

"Still more out there." He dashed into the forest as his hands held two more ninja in it claw like hands.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kuzunoha, The Cloud Temple (Pre-timeskip)*

Warmth...energy....a burning sensation in the pit of her heart, seemed to burn through  her chest._'Wha...what is this?..'_ Her heart pumped ever so steadily faster as her arms slightly twitched. _'I've...got to......get up!'_ Slowly opening her eyes, she looked at her opened hand that laid limp in front of her. 












_'MOVE! I've got to keep moving!! I can't give up now! '_ Her fist tightened harder than she even felt before. Blood dripped from the spots where her finger nails pierced through her own skin. 

Fighting to stand up, her head emerged from the clouds. "I will not die so easily!! I will make you accept me, Master Byyako!!!" Byyako looked back at Kuzu with widened eyes. "IMPOSSIBLE!!" 

Kuzu tightened every muscle in her body, and summoned all of her strength at once. "*Hyyyyyyyyyahhh!!*" The surrounding clouds were forced away by the massive chakra emanating from her body. Revealing a slue of white and grayish marble panels they stood upon. Balls of chakra, that seemed as if they were transparent blue flames, flickered off her fists. "Thats..the Qin's Conquering flame technique. Did she just create her own version?" Kuzunoha's eyes focused onto the Master and turned a hue of red while her pupils greatly dilated. She slowly made her way forward as the flames on her fist grew even bigger and burned even brighter than before. "...M..Master."

Lunging forward, Kuzunoha launched a series of random attacks at Byyako. The master immediately parried every blow she was thrown, with some difficulty. Being careful to not be touched by Kuzu's burning fists. Being on the retreat, Byyako made her way to the entrance of the cave and nudged the edge of her staff. Quickly catching it as it fell, and elbowed Kuzu in her stomach. Pulling back as she quickly spun around, the edge of the staff turned a blueish color. Approaching its intended target.

Being smashed squarely on her jaw, Kuzunoha was sent flying back, towards the temple. Byyako quickly fixed her stance as she watched Kuzu somersault towards the temples wall. _'..I must of released her chakra systems natural blocked points, when I hit the 7 major points in her body....damn it. She's going to rampage of die if I don't put her down quickly. Her chakra system will..tear her entire body apart from the inside out.'_

Kuzunoha, amply slammed her feet against the temple's wall and propelled toward Byyako like a missile. "Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!" Byyako braced herself as she waited for Kuzu to come within range. "I see that you have no control at the moment from the massive chakra your releasing at the moment. Please forgive me for what I'm about to do."


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> "That's very Foolish"
> 
> Sanu revealed his Bone spikes piercing the air around her with many inches away from her skin. A demented smile appeared on his face as he has checkmated this mysterious shinobi. He withdrew a few bones leaving one aimed at her head and one at her heart.
> 
> ...



Asuka calmly dropped her kunai to the ground. She didn't seem at all intimidated by this man however. "Relax. I'm not affiliated at all with these ninja." 

She smiled underneath her mask, lowering her arms to her sides. "I'd ask you the same thing, but I can already see you've already finished these men yourself. Would you care to withdraw your weapons now? If you keep on like this I'll have to consider you a threat, and I'm not the type of person who can be hit by blades such as these very easily."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Asuka calmly dropped her kunai to the ground. She didn't seem at all intimidated by this man however. "Relax. I'm not affiliated at all with these ninja."
> 
> She smiled underneath her mask, lowering her arms to her sides. "I'd ask you the same thing, but I can already see you've already finished these men yourself. Would you care to withdraw your weapons now? If you keep on like this I'll have to consider you a threat, and I'm not the type of person who can be hit by blades such as these very easily."



After listening to the mysterious nins words Sanu retracted his bones. Feeling a bit calmer seeing as he was under no immediate danger he layed his head upon the tree gazing at the nin looking at her "assets".

"such a sharp tongue on such a beautiful girl it leads me to wonder why are you here"

He calmly stood after speaking and walked closer before thrusting his palm beside her face deflecting a kunai with his bone. A smirk appeared on Sanus face as he thought aloud. The Moment had stirred emotions he never had before it was excitement. 

"My calculations were wrong it seems they want revenge earlier then it seems no matter I'll kill them all"

He looked to the girl nin. Almost overjoyed at the thought of having a spectator to his power.

"Revenge is an idiotic emotion do you agree"


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Oh my..Always attracting a crowd...Poo."

Kei put laced her fingers together as she backed away and let Ikuto do his things. She was use to it of course, but day after day it does get tiring and she would love to make two steps before having to clean out Durga. She didn't say anything and just sat against a tree..

She wasn't scared of getting hurt.

She could protect her self, she was just scared of getting bored of weaklings.Grandfather was more stronger than some fodder piece of junk that chased after Ikuto, but when you living your life running from the law you have to make the best of it.

"Isn't that right..Ikuto?"she asked as she leaned back on the tree

Maybe it be a good time to tap a little cat nap?

---


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 10, 2011)

Sazude Senju

as sazude was going through the woods, he was thinking to himself about the branded. 
"i need to get better at my ninja and medical skills.. the time when the ninjas of konohagakure rebelled, i hardly did anything. well that was partially because of my father but he was right... i was too weak back then.. and i am still kinda weak now..  i cant believe though that konoha lost and that lady hokage had to leave.. i mean, isn't konoha the hpme for the best ninjas?! thats how it is now though. i just have to try to be among the best of the best, so that whenever people are ready to fight for konoha again, i'll be there. i will be super strong enough to fight!"
sazude now hopped on the vines with a faster pace as he was in an encouraging mood from the little soeech in his mind. he suddenly then made an abrupt stop aa he saw something near ground.
"what is happening there?!" he thought, as he saw someone in tight blue and silver attire over someone with long sharp looking at objects near the person. sazude looked closely and realized that they looked like bones!
"what the heck!" he whospered and peered a little closer to watch silently.
he then saw the guy retract the bones back in his body.
"what the hell?!" sazude said shocked.
he was then surprised at a kunai sent through the air and blocked by the guy with the bones. he then said something about revenge after thay


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

It was raining, but Date didn't care.

It was cold but Date didn't care.

He would probably have a cold the next morning, but, again, Date did not care.

Standing in front of him was someone of his age with black hair.  They were the same height and were of the same blood.  And yet Date had come here to fight him.  "So, Ikuto.  Are you going to run from this fight, too?  Or are we actually going to finish this?"  He drew his sword and spun it around before holding it out in front of him.  There was a strike of lightning and it served as the starting gun.  As it flashed, Date moved, traveling the distance between them in a second and holding his sword above his head.  He swung it down quickly, aiming for Ikuto's shoulder.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> After listening to the mysterious nins words Sanu retracted his bones. Feeling a bit calmer seeing as he was under no immediate danger he layed his head upon the tree gazing at the nin look at her "assets".
> 
> "such a sharp tongue on such a beautiful girl it leads me to wonder why are you here"
> 
> ...



"What makes you think I'm beautiful? Maybe I'm terribly ugly under this mask." Asuka asked in a joking manner. 

As the kunai headed for her face, her left hand started to light up, and she was about to respond when Sanu deflected it first. 

"My calculations were wrong it seems they want revenge earlier then it seems no matter I'll kill them all" 

Asuka turned towards the young man. "Revenge? From these fellows?"

"Revenge is an idiotic emotion do you agree" Asuka balled up her fists and took a fighting stance. "Yes, it is pretty pointless." She then charged into action, bashing down several trees in her way, swiftly sending two of the ninja flying with a powerful lightning kick. She then jumped up into the air and landed on one of the ninja's shoulder, wrapping her powerful legs around his head, and snapping his neck.

Asuka stood back up and walked back towards Sanu. "My name is Asuka. What's yours? Judging from your abilities, youare from the Kaguya clan, right?"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

A load of ninja came hurling towards him, all in for his head. What was more pathetic is that they thought the could destroy this avatar of his with items such as Kunai's, shuriken and other ninja tools. It was pathetic within Ikuto's eyes. He flew into the air and he made the avatar's hands pull in front of him it's claw like hand started to gather a large amount of Chakara. Ikuto smirked behind this being of his creation. The ability to over power taijutsu in an instant like azure flame armor. Just that it's speed increase was nullified in this form. Some ninja placed their arms and legs on the being to get burned in contact. 

"You idiots. This is Azure Flame Armor in its strongest form! All the abilities it once had still apply. The only thing that changes is..."

Ikuto placed his hand in front, pointing at the ninja that were after him. The sphere he had created was his new technique.

"Grand Ray Cero!"

Ikuto released the jutsu, and a beam like wave of energy came hurling down toward the ninja. It was so fast that weren't able to escape his jutsu. The jutsu impaled the ground, Ikuto flew himself towards Kei, to protect her from the blast. 

*-Boom!-* 

Destruction all around, the ninja were incinerated as soon as that attack had touched them, some were buried withing the rubble of stone that the attack had made, His avatar from was Azure Flame Armor in it strongest, his ability to create and re-create this monster was almost thing of fiction, Ikuto looked back at the rubble none where left. Ikuto reverted back to his normal state. As he saw that Kei rested soundly and clamly in a tree. He was able to tank his own jutsu, but Skeith was broke. Yes, this jutsu can't tank all A rank, it'll break as it takes damage.

He decided not to show his improbed version of blasting zone... but this was a thing form another time. Ikuto knelled as he saw, Kei sleep. How long has he been fighting? Wasn't too long he hoped. 

He slightly moved the forelock of her hair to the side that covered her eyed, he smiled as he said.

"You always, sleep soundly in moments like this. I wonder how you do such a thing?" 

----------

*Ikuto Lt*

"I told you, I won't allow you to kill me Date. I'll Show you the difference between you and me."

His traced his movements with his sharingan. Around the side as he soon saw that his blade was making it's was slowly towards his shoulder as if time had slow down in this instance. Eight blade suddenly appeared on his back two of them blocking the blade that made it's was towards him. The blades hovered on his back like if invisible hands held them.

"I won't hold back anymore. I'll show you what you're truly measing with Date!"

He ground shook as his flesh slowly burned and then... A huge flash of light engulfed his body, his Azure Flame Armor evolved into his demon.

"Come forth!"

Ikuto yelled as the ligth sprouted and a 15 feet tall machine stood before him, Ikuto voiced echoed as he continued.

"Skeith!"

The other blades came before Date making their way at him in attempts to stabbed them from every direction.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date closed his eyes as the blades came toward him at an incredible rate of speed.  Time seemed to slow down as he drew upon the spirit of his father.  His katana vanished and in its stead, a black katana appeared.  His hair grew, long a crimson, the same hair color of his father.  



He vanished, his speed greater than it was before, and Ikuto's swords clashed together.  Date was in the air above Ikuto.  It was time to test the limits of Ikuto's body.  "Tengokusho."  He swung the black blade toward Ikuto and a wave of sound that was sharp like a blade flashed toward the demon Ikuto was using.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 10, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro and Akina was in custume so they would not be reconized at all. To  Konoha it was easy to sneak in as a bunch of wolves anyway. Hakro looked around at the village owned by the branded now. Spike was carrying Akina as she was sick at the moment and it felt like it was his fault for making her sick. His wolves spotted a building after the gates of  Konoha their was a small building for any one to stock up on medcine than going to the main hospital. "I need help now, stop sitting on your a*** and help." Hakro picked up Akina off Spike as he told them to stay in the woods and hold a low profile. His wolves ran off to the forest of  Konoha. A female doctoy came out and took Akina to the back room to see what was wrong.

Hakro was holding on to their headbands from Suna to hide where they came from and come up with a story that they lived in the wild for years not really having a home. He looked out the window, this was not a good idea to go see their relatives you lived in  Konoha. Why did he not get sick like his sister. He know her eyes was not healthy at all and wonder some infection got to them and as a ninja Akina did not tell him nor Vincent. He could not stand still as other people who was their noticed that he was up to something. He know this will cost them some trael time as well to another destination. Meanehile the doctors was working on Akina to get her fever down and run test on her to see what was wrong to cure her problems before she die. Akina know she was not going to die she felt something furry near her naked body and she relaxed as she know it was Spike who snuck back into the examining room.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> "What makes you think I'm beautiful? Maybe I'm terribly ugly under this mask." Asuka asked in a joking manner.
> 
> As the kunai headed for her face, her left hand started to light up, and she was about to respond when Sanu deflected it first.
> 
> ...



Without missing a beat Sanu dashed into the trees  seemingly flying in the air, he immediately uses Karamatsu no Mai to create a mass of razor-sharp bone spikes all over his body. After spinning in mid-air Sanu slashes through the two nin in his way before ripping anothers head off with a spiked blade. As he finished what seemed to be the last one he turns around to see the girl nin finished as she walked towards him she  said.

"My name is Asuka. What's yours? Judging from your abilities, you are from the Kaguya clan, right?"

Astounded by the fact anyone knew of the Kaguya Clans existence. The Kaguya were said to have disappeared more than 600 years ago. Yet Sanu was living proof that wasn't true.

" Not only beautiful but smart as well yes I am Sanu of the Kaguya Clan"

He thought for a second wondering why a ninja with this much power would be waltzing around. His interest was beyond peeked he wanted to know as much as he could.

" will you now answer my original question why are you out here"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 10, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou 
What Has Been Taught & What Has Been Learned
-Teacher & Student- 
*​
A sing of metal is being constructed at the heights of a mountain. The mountain rest on the far edge of the Fuzen village. Not many come to this mountain because of the outrageous winds that blow across it. The platform of earth has formed a string of deaths over the years. How there can be steel continuously pounding is anyone's guess. 

What's at the top isn't anticipated. Across the rocky top of the mountain are two objects moving swiftly. Yet that's all that can be seen by normal humans, unable to make out anything other than blurred images. To anyone skilled enough to see, there are two people doing battle. One is a red-haired man not known by many and even the few that do know him still know little. 

He is the Teacher

The other is Setsuko Shirou, a shinobi of the Fuzen Village and one of the few Saints in history. 

He is the Student.

These two each hold weapons that are one of a kind. Yet that dosen't change anything, what Shirou has been put into him is that it's not the sword that decides the battle, but instead the wielder of it. Their swords cross each others paths time and time again. Even with this same sequence of fast-paced movement for seventy-six hours, neither one of them have slowed down in the slightest. 

Shirou's sword is swung horizontally, coming for his foe's neck. With ease, the strike fails for the teacher has lower his stands and put himself beneath the path of the blade. In a quick reaction, his own sword comes up for Shirou's head. Yet Shirou's foot pushes forward, sending the body back a few feet out of the range of the weapon. At the same time they both send themselves after the other.

They both bring their blades down, striking the other half-way. With their blades bouncing off the other one, the two pull them back forward. Shirou's path comes along the left side, while the Teacher's come down from above his head. The same result happens again, knocking back the other. Shirou's body is pushed slightly above the ground, trying to land a successful blow before the recovery is made.

Yet it is to no avail, as the Teacher brings his blade along the side, blocking the strike. He uses his arm strength to send his student back a good distance away. Just as the Saint makes the land, his Teacher is fast to move in with a diagonal swing. Yet the attack only hits dirt as Shirou moves his location to his opponent's side. Along with that is his mighty sword Ascalon aiming to chop off his master's stomach. 

The Teacher slides his path out of the way of the sword and ends up on Shirou's side. The fast movement of his sword makes way for the neck. The attack is halted as Ascalon is risen to his side in the right time. A small struggle is made to pass through Ascalon and cut straight through the boy's neck. However, Shirou uses his power alone to push the weapon off and make a downward strike. 

The Teacher doesn't do anything big, he simply turns his body to the side. It's as Shirou expected from this person, able to perfectly calculate the path and destination of a attack. His Teacher returns the move as his arm and blade swing for the head of the boy that still has his sword in movement. To this action, Shirou bends his knees lowering out of the passage while at the same time, his sword is released. The Student grabs on the lower side of the handle, regains his grip and turns Ascalon to a different side.

Now the side where there is spike is now facing the Teacher. Shirou pushes the weapon forward, sending the spike for the man's rips. This is it, though Shirou very rarely finds anything to be happy about, he knows he will feel a bit of joy when he can finally land a blow on his master. He knows his Master's sword won't make it back in time to intercept his strike. Yet, his hopes are knocked away, literally, with the man raising off of the group and above the path of the spike at the same time his knees smashes into the boy's check.

The Saint his knocked off his feet as he is pushed back. The boy quickly plants his feet one the ground and faces his master with a displeased look. 

"Ha ha. That was a close one there Shirou. Any faster and you would have landed your first blow on me. I shouldn't treat you so likely like I use to," the Teacher comments with a small laugh. Shirou dosen't even make an attempt to reply, as he turns his sword back forward. His feet make a tapping rhythm as he runs across the ground with the sword to the side. Seeing this familiar movement, the Teacher smirks as he also lowers his blade to the side and charges forth. Their grip tightens..

Strength being gathered as they gain momentum along with the wind. Then in the next instant, they both stop in their tracks at the same time, still not close enough for the others blade to reach.

"One-WaySwallow Slash!"

They each announce the name of the same technique. Their steel blades swing forth with tremendous speed and strength. At that moment, a large and powerful string of wind is gathered, shooting along their respective paths. The force of winds collide, creating a shaking force that tries to overwhelm the other. Yet this short duel of power dosen't last long, as the wind created by the Teacher overpowers the one created by Shirou and continues along it's path.

Upon seeing the result of the exchange, Shirou grits his teeth and and raises his sword in defense. The powerful force of wind meets the boy head-on, even though he plants his feet well, his body his taken off the ground and pushed back along with the wind. It's even that it takes him off the top of the mountain and leaves him in the sky. Shirou curses to himself as he knows what's to happen next. In the next second, his wrist is caught by the red-haired man. 

"You really have gotten better. However, your not gonna beat me in a exchange of a jutsu created by me. " The man speaks as he looks at his student that he he holds at the wrist. Seeming as to not care about what he said, Shirou swings his body forth and back onto the mountain top. "You never really know, Sensei. I could beat you at your own jutsu at any point in time. " Shirou replies back to his teacher with his back to him. "Oh well, I- Hey where are you going?" the Teacher speaks upon seeing the Saint walk away.

"You should know the answer to that."

"Ah, I should have bought tickets. Well have a safe trip. If you lose in the first round I'll be disappointed. "

"Even if I did try to lose it would still end in my victory....."

...

"*The Calamity Battle Tournament...*"


*Calamity Battle Tournament Arc.......BEGIN!​*


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"You always, sleep soundly in moments like this. I wonder how you do such a thing?"

Kei opened her eyes for a moment to see the forest totally ravage. She sighed as her eye lids got heavy but she forced herself to look at Ikuto before grabbing him and pulling him down into her chest. Kei yawned before relaxing again, this was really tiring. Kei stroked his hair before smiling...

"You know you are loud right?"she asked as she looked down at the boy before releasing him from her hold and getting up

She stretched her body a bit before looking at the damage,"Oh my and it was such a beautiful place."Kei said before looking back at Ikuto,"Let's hurry before your huge greeting card actually reach someone of importance."she giggled


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

His face was at a moment brought to Kei's chest. Ikuto felt her... they were so close. His face became flustered. But in a minute she released him he pull away. She saw the destruction and recommended that they escaped... Of course he couldn't agree more so he hid his cherry colored face away from her rubbing slightly his cheek he said.

"Y-yeah. I agree. We need to keep moving before anyone find this mess. Let's head to the old man." 

Siad Ikuto still avoiding eye contact with Kei so she doesn't notice his still flustered face.

---------
*
Ikuto LT*

"You dodged...?" 

His speed had increased, some being was taking over Date's body, Ikuto could sense something within his heart. But he wasn't done, yet. He pulled backwards the blade of the sword slicing so close that Ikuto could barely make his escape. Ikuto soon ascended into the air as he pulled his hand closer to his face, once again a visible amount of chakara made its way towards Ikuto's hand. Ikuto placed his hand and pointed towards Date. His city block destruction technique, Ikuto's monster was pleased, no Ikuto was pleased. He charged the large sphere that soon tuned into the size of a rasengan in the claw hands of this being. 

"Grand Ray Cero!"

Ikuto lunched this amount of energy towards Date, something with such destructive capacity would cause severe damage to the enemy, its beem like power rushed at an amazing speed towards Date.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 10, 2011)

Sazude Senju

as sazude saw guy with the bones protruding out his body deflect the kunai, sazude heard a whirring side on his left. he quickly moved his head back only to see a kunai fly right pass his face. he quickly drew out his kunai and lunged at his attacker. the two traded blows until sazude got the upper hand by taking out another kunai and stabbing in his attackers neck. after the confrontation, sazude turned around to see that the two ninjas already dispatched their threat already. as the female ninja introduced her name, sazude decided to meet them. as the bone ninja asked, "will you now answer my original question why are you out here?" sazude jumped down from hiding.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date didn't miss a beat.  He dashed backward away from Ikuto as he attacked, Date beginning to focus his own chakra.  Maximum power.  Maximum concentration.  Maximum rotation.  Date planted his feet in the ground and lunged toward the oncoming jutsu, his own jutrsu prepared.  "Rasengan!"  His Rasengan was green, the color of his chakra.  The two jutsu clashed and neither one gave an inch.  Eventually, they both dispersed, throwing up a huge cloud of dust and smoke.

*Within Date's Mind*

Everyone had a different mental landscape.  Naruto's had been said to be like a sewer, dripping with his unshed tears.  Date's was a dark kenjutsu dojo, lit by two torches.  Before him sat his father.  "So.  Ikuto has gotten stronger than you thought he would, hasn't he?"  Date had far too much pride to admit his father was correct.  "No, he just has a jutsu.  When I crush that jutsu I'll defeat him."  Hakaizen chuckled.  "Well, I'm in no place to argue.  Take this power and go, my son."  A beast walked from the darkness and gazed at Date.  Hanketsu.



*In the Real World*

The dust settled and revealed that Date had gone under another change.  No use wasting time and holding back.  Ikuto wasn't, why should he?  He was covered in a skeletal armor and had a demonic-looking mask on his face.  The only thing you could see was the crimson of his Sharingan shining out from behind the mask.





Hakaizen rose the sword and let out a slow sigh.  "Come with all you've got."  He vanished appearing directly in front of Ikuto and aiming a powerful vertical slash to his chest.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 10, 2011)

*Darius*

He was putting on his jacket as he headed out the apartment Violet had got them to stay at in Fuzen 3 years ago. It was lame but good enough for them. He thought back to those times as a lot had happened and now things seemed calmer in a way. He had changed too. He was more well happy but not really. He just knew he wasn't as dark as back then. He was more confident with himself and cocky sometimes but that was never a bad thing. lt was another word for pride. He sighed as he headed to a cafe where he was suppose to meet up with the others. lt was a short distance away so he reached it fast. He saw that everyone was there...almost everyone. She he sat down.

*Diana*

Diana brushed her hair taking hours to ready herself being an hour late for the meeting though she didn't care. People said you mature over time and that she would change...to bad she didn't. She was mature from the start only now her appearence matched it. Her hair was longer though barely pasing her back with its wavy brown locks. She still wore dresses only she made them now out off the most expensive material. She would not change how she dressed. She also wore the peocock feather hair clip too. She headed over to the meeting place walking there. She would run for no one. She arrived to see everyone there. She closed her eyes and walked with her nose up. Every step full of grace.

*Solidad*

Solidad was sipping her coffee through a straw. Wierd huh? Well that was her. She looked and saw how everyone had grown and her? She stayed the same unaging and unchanging.  She was a prisoner in time as she watched it leave her behind. She shook her head. Emo thoughts much? That wasn't her. She saw everone was here except for Diana though that was changed as she saw her walk to them with grace as usual. Girl knew how to show off.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

His speed was incredible. In a moments notice he was able to get in front of him. Ikuto's eight blades clashing with Date's thought, he was thrown back by such force, why the hell was he so fast? He armor was thrown towards the ground. So this is was about time to settle things. If he wanted to die... Wait...

"I can sense..."

He senses something within him, in a moment noticed he saw his uncle. Hakaizen Uchiha.

"You manage to create a jutsu almost equal to Edo Tensei? Merging with a spirit like that..."

Ikuto didn't falter though. He stood as he started hovering above the floor. His blades started emanating a large amount of Chakara soon...

"Blasting Zone."

eight eighteen long feet blades behind Ikuto's back. His power... he still needed to end this fight now! He slammed the blades and eight pillars of lightning that reach the sky made their towards for the ground towards Date. All will follow him for a decent amount of time.  

"Don't think because you merged with Hakaizen in someway. You'll find a way to beat me!"

He inhaled, and soon exhaled a large stream of fire that made its way towards Date. This was his fire bending. Again, the ability to use fire and create fire without the use of hand signs or a specific jutsu.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

Hakro had lost some of his aggresion towards Darius, but for Diana he did not even looked her way, she was the same brat that did not grow up at all. To him the nightmares continue again, it was better travling the world with Vincent not staying around Fuzen much and around Horrorville Suna. Hakro did not said anything as a fight was going to break out again, so what to him as he eats his cake. "I guessed you are not to happy for us to come back to Fuzen, you could care less where we wnt to for two years." Some body to break the silence, if nobody else would has he sips his coffee. "You know I hate stayin in one place for too long even for a month, I needed to get the job done with both of you. It nice seeing our small group together for something size fighting or that is coming soon with everyone clashes again." Vincent sips his tea as he steals Hakro's last picec of the cake.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina had a feeling what Hakro goes through as she smelled a whiff of Diana's perfume, it could scare any soul. "So how is everyone been since we left." She may have change as her hair was much richer and a bit more wilder than normal as her breasts was bigger than she wanted to be as she saw shadows now that her eyesight was getting better. Vincent did some handseals as he made the red mist appeared around ever one, he did not want to hurt anyone with this jutsu but it helps Akina out alot. Hakro know what Vincent was doing with the red mist he summon. Hakro smirks as Akina was going to see everyone for a split second and his sister had bigger boobs than Diana who may get jeoulous later at some point. Akina smelled the rain as she saw everyone face for a split second then everything went back to black. Akina was thinking thanks, but that just also made me sad.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date smirked from behind the mask, though Ikuto couldn't see it.  "I see.  So you've figured out my jutsu."  The lightning came flying at him.  He vanished and reappeared numerous times, weaving between the lightning at an incredible speed.  Ikuto blew a stream of fire at him and he leaped, jumping over it.  He landed behind Ikuto, sliding to a halt.  "I just want to ask you one thing!"  He called out as he wove through three handseals.  He held out his hand in front of him and the sound of birds chirping began to fill the air.  There was a blue ball of electricity in his hand, but he wasn't done yet.  The ball turned white and became a kind of blade.










​
"I heard rumor of an Uchiha who was a member of the Branded.  He turned on them and even killed one of them in the process.  Is that person you?"

The Raikiri was fully formed and Date held it in front of him.  "Let's see just how much that armor can take!  Here I come!  Ikuto!"  He rocketed forward, demonstrating his power by cutting one of the lightning bolts in half.  He whipped and dodged past the other ones, his amazing speed being showcased.  In a second he cleared the distance between him and Ikuto, appearing right behind his cousin.  "Raikiri!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

If anything, teasing Ikuto had became her favorite pass time...

She looked up to the sky, it seemed calm but she knew that something was there waiting for her and so she moved. Kei didn't say anything but only thing she did was hum her favorite song and continued moving. Something was attracting her to move so she just did.

Why fight something that was becoming so natural to her?

It wasn't like her to fight a lost battle anymore, if her body wanted something. She would go get it, it was a primal desire that pushed her. If she wanted to eat she would...If she wanted to kill someone then let her. This world that restricted her movements had finally let her loose...

Maybe it would regret it later, so far the dragon that she had locked inside her was enjoying the freedom and she was enjoying it as well..

"...Interesting...Turn of events~"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

He had made his way behind him, Ikuto quickly stabbed the blades on his back towards the ground. His Avatar wasn't invincible, but the souls of azure, the blades were indestructible. The Raikiri had touched the blades allowing Ikuto. To move back, The blades made their way towards him and he reached the sky. 

His voiced echoed... 

"I am Ikuto Uchiha, the former branded officer that single handily took out Vice-Commander: Jackson Marthadel. I destroyed their enemy camp and was sent to prison as a 'easy judgement' they were suppose to kill me where I stood, but for my actions against Branded I was shown mercy. Big mistake. Although I am impressed, Date, You being able to use such a jutsu, and with nor repercussions no less, impresses me to and extent that I couldn't really imagine possible."

Once again he raised from the higher up into the sky as he powered up once again his hand with this spear of energy. Both this time.

"With such a high ranking jutsu, I'm impressed that you still stand. But however... I won't let you kill me, ever."

Ikuto finished charging his technique...

"Grand ray Cero."

It shoot towards him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Xemnas*

"Kukukukukukuku....."

The Old Man sat in a meditative stance, his body floating above the ground, his eyes nothing more than two portals into the void.  He chanted as he lulled himself into a trance only darkness emanated from his oculus, he was communing with the Voices. This man was Xemnas, Master of Darkness. When one lived with the Voices as long as he did he was capable of doing amazing things, he was allowed a sight beyond sight. He saw flashes, a tower, sand, a frozen room, and a One Winged Angel flying away from the tower. Then another vision, this time of a girl he had never seen in person but he had been trying to track for the past three years. Finally they had slipped up and made a mistake, Thalia Warholic was now in play. Soon the image of her dissipated in his mind and a bright flash occured. He could could see the boy he had taken as an apprentice, Uchiha Ikuto, the boy unleashed the power of the Gran Rey Cero. It was a technique that Xemnas was able to pull out of the boy by pushing him to the utmost limit. Xemnas felt his rage mount as his focus was broken, the boy had done it again. He told them not to wander far and they had gone and caused the murder of more than enough men to be noticed. Ikuto was a fugitive and he had called attention to himself it was time to go. 

Xemnas got out of his meditative trance and quickly took to the skies. He flew through the air somewhat slow at first but only accelerating the longer he traveled before finally...

*BOOM*

Xemnas body broke through the sound barrier heading towards his apprentices like a bat out of hell.

"Y-yeah. I agree. We need to keep moving before anyone find this mess. Let's head to the old man." 

The old man descended down upon his pupils, his hands covered in dark flames, a prominent vein could be noticed streaking across his old wrinkly forehead.

"What are the rules about going out children!!!" The old man roared as his eyes began to shimmer with the power of darkness as the flames around his hands intensified, and the another vein began to prominently feature down the side of his head now.

"Go out but keep a low profile. Change your daily patterns so it's harder to track you. Do not stay in one location for too long. Do not use jutsu that can be seen from miles away and attract attention. Do not leave any survivors if Ikuto is seen. Slaughter every single last person who comes after you!!! Now you two what did you do wrong? You went out on a little dinner date and you allowed yourself to get clocked by a bunch of amateurs!!!" The old man was fuming at his pupils, he hated how sloppy they were today, they knew better.

_Kukukukukuku_

"Come on... I will deal out your punishments later. We have business to attend to. Vanitas will be here soon..."
---

*Vanitas*

*Boom*

The wall was destroyed from the force of the impact. He had started at the end of the 40 yard corridor then had proceeded to run forward full speed, not holding back at all. The wall was made of concrete and his body had destroyed a pretty decent portion of it. Nazo would not be happy with him but this was too important. 

His body tingled as he felt the warmth of the energy being converted and used to fuel the Void Gear. Not wasting anytime he quickly ran outside of the palace, this was it after three long years this might really be it. 

Why was he so hyper? Xemnas had sent him a message he had information on her whereabouts and her guard dog wasn't there. This was the golden opportunity and he wasn't going to let it get away. Nazo could replace a wall but he couldn't replace this chance.

Vanitas didn't even blink as he reached the outskirts of the floating citadel, he leapt into the air without hesitation. His body skimmed the railing that was meant to act as a barrier and make sure no one fell to their death. That was exactly what Vanitas was doing as his body hurtled through the air falling to the ground below. Nazo's castle was above the clouds so the fall from there was certain death, but not for Vanitas. He kept his arms and legs close to his body, he was a human warhead continuing to just freefall to the ground. He began to focus pushing his magma chakra nature to his feet they began to spark.

*BOOM*

A flame burned at Vanitas' feet and no longer was he going down no his body was now moving along a straight line, he was flying. The destination was Xemnas, he and the idiot Uchiha had to be briefed. This was their best shot yet at saving Thalia Warholic.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

This was bad.  Date had expended a Hell of a lot of chakra so far.  He had one more Raikiri in him, but not enough time to prepare it.  However, if Ikuto thought his only skill resided in that he was mistaken.  He performed a handseal, smirking to himself.  "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"  He called forth two clones.  The first clone stood behind him and threw him out of the way as it was demolished by the cero.  The second clone vanished, landing right next to Ikuto.  Date smirked.  "Bunshin Bakuuha!"  The clone exploded with the force of an A - Rank technique.  Date's mask turned into blue flame and evaporated, as did his armor.  He had expended a lot of his own chakra, and all of the chakra he received from Hanketsu.  He only had his father to rely on know.  He was going to go all out with this.  But for now he waited to see if Ikuto made it through the blast.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei did a hair flip before smiling at Xemnas,"I only harmed one person and you can't blame me...Ikuto left me that night and the man walked on me taking a bath...Disgusting pervert.."Kei said all this with a smile as she kept her hands on her back and swayed side to side. Her hair swaying with the motions as she thought about dinner...

She didn't even have it ....

She was going to go berserk soon if she couldn't eat....

Soon she felt something stirr inside of her and it caused her to look up with a certain amount of interest. 

_"I believe that...thing should learn who he is talking to."_Durga said

Kei sighed as she could feel Durga stirring inside her wanting to get out and rip the man apart.

_"How can you say that? He helped me with you, I am going to be strong Durga this is no different from being an angel.Except I don't get punishments every day."_

_"...."_

Durga was quite and Kei just smiled before turning back to Xemnas,"Hmm...He'll be there?"she said as she thought about her development with the boy over the past couple of years..

"I don't think he likes me much..."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

The old man yells at him like a grandfather yelling at his kid. His rage however was even larger than before, it seemed he really ticked of Xemnas... again. Ikuto gave a bitter look at the old man but decided to stay quiet, there wasn't any reason why he would bother fighting with he old man, and so he tolerated his rants again. He followed him through the forest Ikuto destroyed, nothing was left and everything was dead within meters. Though the sense of... nothing was felt, It was strange for Ikuto to sense nothing. 

He was able to sense hearts everywhere he went. And so he said.

"That idiot remnant Vanitas is heading our way isn't he? Damn it, do I have to pair myself up with that bastard again! Tsk..."

Ikuto spitted out the word is disgust, of course he never told Kei why he called Venitas a remnant on the first place. He just decided that he would call him for what he is, a remnant of Koji Kazama, a body that refused to die.

"Of course if he's here then that mean that we'll be having a serious mission. It seems like this one will be troublesome as well." 

He looked at Kei as he said:

"Believe me Kei, that's not the case... All he does is think about you."

-----------------

*Ikuto LT*

The clone blew up his armor into pieces, his flame armor was left and that went and destroyed itself on the impact of the floor. Their Chakara was weak, their bodies couldn't take anymore punishment. He pick up the Soul of Azure and gripped it tightly into his hand. He looked towards Date that seemed to have lost a lot of his power as well.

"I never truly though that you'd push me to this limit... You destroyed Skeith and I don't have enough chakara to restore him at the moment. But... I'm not gonna die."

He had been through far worse, Xemnas had pushed him to end that even he wouldn't believe he had survived. The darkness that shrouded his heart was the only hope he had left, he force himself to activate his Azure Flame Armor, but he only was able to shroud only few part of his body, and so he force the last amount of chakara into his hands to create his final Gran Ray Cero...

"Come on Date, I'll clash this technique into your face!"

he rushed towards Date with his remaining chakara.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hikari*


A pleasent smell of Lavender filled the Air of a dark room only lighted by a Candle, where Hikari was resting silently and comfortable on a Chair until a loud hammering noise interrupted the Silence.

She took the Candlestand from her side desk and placed it on a large old wooden Table showing a cracked Window that she opened followed by the Shutter.

"*Shit...*"
Hikari said to herself as the Sun hurt her Eyes and lightened up the Room revealing it to be decorated in a very Baroque like Style.

Suddenly the same Noise occured again.
Her Eyes got used to the Light and she looked what the Noise she heard has been.
It was her Neighbour who made some fixes on his House.
He was Hikari and called out to her.
"*Quite the Storm we had last Night wasn't it?*"

Hikari answered hesitatingly:
"*Yeah...though couldn't you start some time later?It's still quite early in the Morning, Kanji.*

Kanji: "*The early Bird gets the Worm!Though not that it matters much to you doesn't it? I mean you're an Insomniac afterall.*"

"*That doesn't mean I don't wanna have some Peace and Silence early in the Morning...anyway I'm off"*

Kanji: "*Laters!*"

Hikari closed her Window and blew out the Torch.

"*Insomniac....well at least he doesn't know why*"

Hikari packed her stuff together into a stylish black Bag and made her way to her two Puppets that had the appearance of two Gods.

"*Izanagi....Izanami let's be off.Another Day awaits us.*"

She said to them as if they were actual Human Beings.

She strapped them onto her back,took her Bag and left her House awaiting what the Day brings for her.

"*You two should at least lose some weight...*"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT
*
Date smirked at his cousin as he spoke.  His eyes were gleaming with the light of a warrior, both of theirs were.  He wanted to feel this with his own body, the fatigue, the pain, and the victory.  He wanted to crush Ikuto beneath his strength.  He had tested the limits of his cousin.  They had both grown up.  They were adults, not children.  They knew of death, of killing, of pain and suffering.  They had matured, but their evolution into their final form had only just begun.  Now it was a game.  Who would get there first?  Who would pull ahead and become the stronger of the two?

Date rose his right fist and it became the Ikite Iru Hagane, his arm of metal.  He focused fire and lightning chakra into it, before holding it at his side.  "Come on!"  He rocketed toward Ikuto, his admirable speed aiding his forward movement.  They clashed, Date's fist slamming into the Cero.  He smirked at his cousin.  "You're strong!  And you utilize your darkness as a weapon!  That's good.  Too many people are foolish.  They hold onto their virtues, and refuse to kill.  You and I...  We know that sometimes, killing is what it takes to defend those close to you!  Join me, Ikuto!  Help me destroy the Branded!"  There was a vibrant display of lights and they were both thrown back as their jutsu exploded outward in a brilliant display of power.  They both slid back, staring each other down, breathing heavily.

"You're strong.  Become stronger with me."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 10, 2011)

*Sakurai-Flashback*











Spore brought in it's legs and the hairs on it's body began to spit out a thread substance that began to harden instantly. *"Pupa... Now Worm grab Hotsuki.* The conglomeration of the parasites began to rise into the air creating a monster thirty feet tall. "This technique is called legion! Now die!" *"Spore I'll be right back."* Sakurai ran towards Legion with his hands out in front of him. A few Kikichu insects began to swarm towards legion and began to swarm the bottom of its body. *"Insect expansion!"*

In a puff of smoke giant kikichu insects appeared with ravaging hunger. Legion yelled out in agony. "I can feel them taking all of my chakra! My enormous power!... I will not let this be taken from me! Not without using my forbidden technique!" Sakurai was slightly astonished. *"A secret technique?"*


----------



## Chronos (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*

Both of them stood towards each other. Ikuto finally broke a smirk as he slowly lifted his head and told his cousin.

"After so many years you still haven't given up on me? Date, Branded had been my target for so many years now. They took our village and now, I will return them back to their rightful hell."

Ikuto panted heavily, Date surely caused him to become tired, but he couldn't go with him.

"I'm sorry Date. I utilize the darkness in my heart to create the Grand Ray Cero. Though truth be told I can't wield the darkness, I can channel it however. Date as much as I would like to join you in your efforts to kill Branded, I cannot go with you. I promised Xemnas, my sensei that I would follow him. I know you can create a better future for the world, but the future I hold it's only for the good of some, not all."

Ikuto said as he took a step back.

"Date, if you ever want to look for a greater purpose come find Xemnas. He will help you in the future."

With the remaining strength he held, he rushed away.

"Good-bye Date."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She had decided to take a detour to Konohagakure. According to the knowledge Tifa had given her Konoha was taken over by the Branded, she'd be walking straight into a trap. She hadn't been here in well over three years, it didn't change much, except for the whole ruling part. Maybe it was more populated, with all the refuges going to Fuzengakure and all. 

She entered the villages gate, but wore a purple sweatshirt with a hood, so it covered her face. She also wore elbow length black gloves and a black skirt. She needed to keep her existence subtle, as if she were spot then she'd be taken right then and there. She looked around however, looking for someone she saw on the television when Tifa was over. If she remembered correctly this girl also used puppets like Hotaru, but she seemed to have more puppets, and plus, Hotaru was their medic, and it'd be good to have another long range user.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2011)

*Xemnas/Vanitas*

Xemnas' rage subsided a little as Kei gave him a good reason for the kill. Atleast it looked like a random murder or rather as if a wild beast had killed the man. Xemnas couldn't lie the girl was a quick study when it came to learning the art of murder. He couldn't fault her exactly and she was just too...too...cute. It was almost impossible to stay mad at the girl. She was respectful and had manners, she was also a very beautiful young woman. Xemnas couldn't help but feel a sense of pride when he thought about how far she progressed, she was almost the master of her weapon instead of being controlled by it. Her advancement in the Darkness Release was coming along very well. Then their was Ikuto, the rebel without a cause. Well he had a cause and he was gaining the abilities needed to complete it. The boy was coming along nicely with his Gran Rey Cero, and Skeith... the latter was a bit of an anomaly but Xemnas knew it was the precursor to a darker power that Ikuto was almost ready to fully awaken, the Mangekyou Sharingan.

"That idiot remnant Vanitas is heading our way isn't he? Damn it, do I have to pair myself up with that bastard again! Tsk..."

Xemnas was roused from his thoughts as Ikuto said he could feel or rather not feel Vanitas thus he was near. The boy lamented having to be Vanitas' partner but the reality was they complimented each other nicely as a team. Vanitas' weaknesses were covered by Ikuto's strength and vice versa, but Xemnas couldn't help but chuckle at the contempt that both seemingly had for each other. The source of it was obvious, it was the girl.

"Hmm...He'll be there?"Kei said obviously referring to Vanitas only for Xemnas to nod.

"I don't think he likes me much..."Xemnas didn't say anything at first bringing his forefinger to his chin.

"Of course if he's here then that mean that we'll be having a serious mission. It seems like this one will be troublesome as well." Ikuto chimed in only for Xemnas to nod before turning his gaze back on Kei.

"Vanitas is not much of a talker. I have known him for quite a long time and while he is abrasive he cares very much for his comrades."A devious smile crossed Xemnas' face as if he had just gotten some kind of evil idea.

"He's kind of like Koji Kazama in that regard but of course you can't remember Koji all that well so it's not much of a comparison. Such a shame considering how only my words can fill in the gaps for you. Wouldn't you say it's amazing how dedicated Kei is to finding that boy, Ikuto? Such dedication to him even after three years..."Xemnas was playing mindgames with all three of the the young shinobi... He looked upward to see Vanitas floating above them all his arms crossed. His face couldn't be seen from behind the mask but Xemnas could see his crimson eyes glowing in anger.

"Well look what we have here if it isn't the remnant as Ikuto so aptly called him. Vanitas."Xemnas continued his mind games seemingly attempting to get a rise out of everyone in the area for the annoyance they caused him earlier. Vanitas touched down onto the ground not saying a word but it was evident he was glaring at Xemnas.

"You called old man?"

"How is the training on Nazo's castle in the sky going? Bah...tell me about it some other time we have a very important mission ahead... I found her Vanitas and he is not with her. She was in Sunakagure in a tower, but the tower will be swarming with followers of their Lord. Force your way in retrieve her and as is the rule leave no survivors. They can't know what hit them understood?"Vanitas simply nodded, the details were easy enough to understand.

"You and Ikuto should get going. I need to look into what *they* are doing. They seem to have let their guard down completely if he isn't going to be there. Both of you try not to kill each other. Me and Kei will attend to the other business. After I take a little nap, I need to be at full strength and because I'm not getting any younger my body gets cranky with me."Vanitas didn't say anything only nodding and looking over to Ikuto the the crimson dissipating from behind his mask. They might finally be able to end it all today.

"Failchiha boy this is not the mission to mess around on. Get your things and lets move out we need to get to Sunakagure on the double. It's crawling with Branded and we need to get this extraction done while the enemy is not at their full fighting power.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Sakurai-Flashback*

A glow of light emanated from legion's body. *"I'll have to take him out fast!"* Sakurai sent more insects, *"Insect expansion!"* More and more insects puffed upon Legion's body. "Nooooo!!! He's preventing me from using my technique!" Sakurai looked over to his commrade, *"Spore!" *

Spore, now in a perfected form of it's pupa stage began to roll towards Sakurai. Sakurai did a backflip towards him and landed behind it. Sakurai ate a chakra pill to gain some of his power back. 'I need to buy more time to defeat this thing!' Sakurai held out his hands and the rest of his insects began to swarm around the kikichu bugs in a spindle formation. "I will destroy you and your insects ninja!"


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 11, 2011)

*Hikari*

For Hikari it was a day just like any other lately, being rediciously boring.

"*Come on...there has got to be something interesting going on here.This boredom is killing me!*"

She sighed and scoured through the Streets of Konoha in hopes something interesting is going on.
After some time she gave up and just sat down on a Bank,taking off her Puppets and placed them beside her.

Hikari once again started talking towards he Puppets in a sluggish Tune.
"*Izanagi..you have any Ideas?*"

Just as she asked she noticed someone odd walking around.
From the skirt she could make out it that it's a girl though her Face was hidden.
Once again she whispered to Izanagi.
"*Isn't it weird to wear a Hood like this?Especially since she seems to hide her Face..*"

Hikari thought for a second what to do and decided to approach her.
She took her 2 Puppets and with a bit of anxiousness confronted the mysterious Girl.

"*Hey...uhhh.?*"
She managed to see the girls Face and was kinda stunned at her looks for a second leading her to blush.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia/Konohagakure LT]*

She continued to walk forward, until a girl stopped in front of her. She looked up at the girl, and as a shock, the girl had appeared to her instead of the other way around. Smiling she took off her hood and fixed her hair.

"Hi, I'd like to introduce myself to you---My name's Thalia."

She looked around the streets for a few seconds then got closer to Hikari, whispering. 

"I've heard what's been happening to Konoha. It's been taken over, under the rule of the Branded. If you want, you can join my group, one of our causes is to destroy the Branded. Well, if Konoha is your home then you should at least feel some hatred for them, so---"

She backed off and then continued:

"I know this is sudden, but would you like to join me?"

She stuck out her gloved hand, awaiting her answer.


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

He hadn't change no matter how much time she spent with him,he was still the old man that taught her how to control the darkness inside of her and manipulate it. It reflected in her appearance and personality, as sweet and kind as she came off there lies a powerful and dangerous power. Kei learned to treat Xemnas as a grandfather for the reason she never had one...

And much as he rambled on about things, he was as old as you could get them...

"He's kind of like Koji Kazama in that regard but of course you can't remember Koji all that well so it's not much of a comparison. Such a shame considering how only my words can fill in the gaps for you. Wouldn't you say it's amazing how dedicated Kei is to finding that boy, Ikuto? Such dedication to him even after three years..."Xemnas was playing mindgames with her and Ikuto, Kei looked the other way

For anytime Koji Kazama name was brought up, Ikuto had the look of death in his eyes lie he was ready to snap.

"My memories are coming back to me Xemnas, I can see him clearly now and I know some things. I know where we met but as far as i can say my memory wants to play hard to get. I trust your words over most since you seem to know Koji Kazama well...But if you do mind me saying, don't use my condition as a weakness."she smiled kindly before getting a whiff of the air

...

He was here...Kei looked up to see him floating down and soon as he landed his feet to the ground Kei quickly looked away. Something about V had always got to her, from his touch to his looks, Kei never seen his face but just the thought of his eyes staring at her made her nervous...She stepped back from the group a bit to settle her nerves...

It didn't help, she listened to Xemnas speak into code that it seemed that he and V knew...She didn't push the envelope any further than she had too. She never asked who was she? Or why V was so obsessed with her? She just smiled politely and hoped that her own memory filled her in...

It didn't...

"I see I am staying behind this time?"Kei asked, slightly ticked off but her smile only gave off the warmest of feelings,"Well then, I'll say my goodbyes here and catch up with my work.."

Kei waited for the old man to leave before....

*SHOOSH!*

A hole had made it way right next to her, Kei sighed as she realized she lost control again...

"..."she looked at the two men in front of her,"Be safe...Both of you...Do well also, I will make dinner once you guys come home!"she smiled before looking down at the ground

Why was it more painful to say goodbye than anything else to her? Kei didn't waste any time and rushed to the side of Xemnas..


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Without missing a beat Sanu dashed into the trees  seemingly flying in the air, he immediately uses Karamatsu no Mai to create a mass of razor-sharp bone spikes all over his body. After spinning in mid-air Sanu slashes through the two nin in his way before ripping anothers head off with a spiked blade. As he finished what seemed to be the last one he turns around to see the girl nin finished as she walked towards him she  said.
> 
> "My name is Asuka. What's yours? Judging from your abilities, you are from the Kaguya clan, right?"
> 
> ...



Asuka crossed her arms as she was complemented regarding her knowledge of the Kaguya clan. "I've studied the history of the five great villages in and out."

Seh took a seat on a tree stump, that she herself had uprooted. "And to answer your question I'm just on a scouting mission at the moment. Whay are you out here?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Sakurai-Flashback/mission*

Spore's pupa stage ended at that instance. The shell cracked away and the wings of Spore sprang out like a giant kite. Sakurai jumped up into the air as Spore flapped its paralytic wings and began to soar upwards. *"Its time to take him out for good."* Sakurai pointed at Legion and Spore flew above it out of its reach. A gold trail of dust fell from its wings with each flap. Spore began to fly in circles as Sakurai began his final assault.

The kikichu insects that were already absorbing the chakra from the now massive body began to die out. Sakurai sent more of his insect to replace the fallen and Sakurai used his insect expansion technique yet again. The parasite ninja continued with futile attempts at picking the giant insects off or swatting Sakurai from the sky.*"He is now finished. The paralytic spores that are now falling downward upon Legion will paralyze each and every parasite that is connected. The parasites will fall apart and all that will be left is our enemy. Which will be fed upon my giant insects."*

What Sakurai spoke inevitably happened. The paralysis spores even reached the ninja. "I can't let you take my target away! He will die if he goes to that village!" Sakurai stared at his fallen enemy as his muscles began to give out. *"I don't care. If that fool wishes to die, then so be it. All I need to worry about is finishing the mission."* Sakurai threw a kunai at the enemies' throat in order to finish his job of protecting the client. 

Spore soared back into the air, and Worm with Sakurai flew towards the sand village.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"DON"T FUCKING PLAY WITH ME OLD MAN!!"

Ikuto ragged as he spouted out the words of Koji Kazama towards him, Ikuto felt a anger rush through his body, the boy, remnant soon appeared before him. The resistance to hold Skeith in drew ever so near. His sharingan blazed in anger... He couldn't believe he was once again paired with this guy, but truth be told... forget it. He wasn't even going to say anything or the sort.

"Are you truly trying to anger me cause, I'll have to rip that goddamn mouth of your old man."

Soon the very thing that Ikuto couldn't tolerate descended upon them... The old man kept rambling about things. And then he opened his mouth, Venitas... opened his mouth, he witnessed his crimson eyes glow behind that mask 

"And now the remnant is ordering me around... Whatever" 

Ikuto body blazed in his Azure Flame Armor mode. Shrouded in his blue fire, he continued.

"I already have the things I want. The Soul of Azure and my Sharingan, that's the only two things I need." 

His voice echoed behind that armor of his, his sharingan were the only things visible through the armor, those blazing eyes that showed his darkened heart, Ikuto look at Venitas as he said.

"You go first, of course my speed in no where matched to yours. I'll use this armor until I reach Sunagakure territory, once I'm there I'll release it so we don't get spotted so easily. Only reason I'm using this techniques is for the sole purpose of trying to keep up with you. But then again that is impossible"

Ikuto looked back at the old man, he moved his gaze towards Kei. It seemed that there will be a larger reason to the awakening of his Mangekyou Sharingan... if anything he didn't want to obtain it by loosing a 'love one' meaning losing the love that he holds with Kei and Kei loving another man... 

The very thought brings Ikuto fist to clench in anger, he clench with such force that blood ran out of it, of course the weren't visible the armor quickly evaporated any trace of blood that would touch it's inner surface. Ikuto eyes reverted back towards the road, What will happen if Kei found out the truth? 

They both finally made their way towards the hideout, he and Ikuto were left by themselves, Ikuto stood next to Venitas, he didn't move his line of vesion but Ikuto told Venitas with a cold stare in his eyes, a dark stare that would compare to Uchiha Sasuke's eyes.

"I don't know what you did to make her think so much about you... No, I know exactly what you did... You made her love you. And the very thought makes me want to rip that very heart that I struggle so much to read. Remnant, don't hurt her again, or I promise you I won't stop hunting you until I drag you to hell. This time it'll be a one way ticket."

Ikuto said, even though he knew the words would just fly on the wind, he wasn't just saying this, if he did anything towards Kei he would destroy his very existence.

"Hurry up. We don't go all day."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Sakurai-Flashback/Mission*

Sakurai was flying on spore when Hotsuki woke up. "Wow, man it feels like I'm flying through the air." Sakurai peered over at him, *"You are almost at the destanation."* Hotsuki didn't hear him speak and Sakurai was just fine with that. 

Sakurai spotted the Suna village and began his decent, *"Sir you are now at your designated point. Pay your mission fees and my mission will be complete."* Hotsuki smiled as Worm set him down upon the sand. "Of course." Hotsuki turned around and gave Sakurai an envelop filled with the payment and he began to walk to the entrance of the village. "Hey who is that?" _"I don't know but it looks like a intruder to me!"_ "Lets grab him and bring him to the interrogation chamber." _"You sure? I heard that no one comes out of that place alive."_ "Doesn't matter to me! We still get a bonus." Sakurai turned around and began to fly back to the Konoha as he heard the muffles of the gate keepers capturing Hotsuki.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 11, 2011)

*Hikari*

The offer took Hikari by quite the surprise though her thoughts were set on joining.
However she has no intention of telling Thalia that her own motives are more selfish than for Konoha.
While she does want to save her Hometown she mainly accepts to have some fun in fighting not to mention that whoever defeats the Branded will most likely attain some fame.
Though it might be best not to reveal that...

Hikari reached out for her Hand without Hesitation.
"*I accept Thalia.Thank you for the invitation.*"
She looked at her rather expressionlessly, cold as always.

"*I haven't introduced myself yet though.My name is Hikari.Hikari Shinseina.And the 2 on my back are Izanagi and Izanami my best Friends, don't mind them eventhough they talk much.I will do as good as I can to support you.*"


Hikari let go of Thalia's hand and asked immediately.
"*So, where we headed...Leader?*"


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"Training? That's nice," she mumbled, feeling it to be a little boring. She wondered where Date had gone, but could tell he was with another person. However there was a difference between the souls, but not much. One was covered in darkness while one was being consumed.

"Date's fighting someone ... probably one of his dickhead family members," Tifa rolled her eyes at the thought before catching an idea. There was a glint in her eye as they narrowed on to Thalia.

"You've been training a lot you say? So have I. I was in a whole new world for my training--- literally!" she began with a sarcastic expression, despite not really saying anything sarcastic. 

"How about we have a go at eachother? I've never fought you before. It would be a good way to see where we are in abilities!"

It would be a good way to release the anger after what Date told her.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, she didn't ever think of battling her sister before, but this could be fun. Standing up she decided it'd be worth a try, she needed to test her new abilities out in a fight anyways, and plus she couldn't kill her with _those_ abilities. 

"That sounds good, although it is a bit hypocritical. I've never honestly been in a battle long enough with you to see the extent of your abilities, and surly you've gotten stronger since that battle with Kora---Okay let's go to the backyard and do this."

However before she left she decided to pick up the plates, and quickly took them to the kitchen. Afterwords, she headed straight outside the back doors, getting a bit excited to fight her sister.

*[Thalia/Konohagakure LT]*

She was glad to know Hikari accepted the offer, so that was her name. She looked at Hikari as she thought about where they were headed.

"Well we'll eventually come back here to pick someone else up as well, but I have to make my visits here brief. If we're found by the Branded---I'm not sure how well I can defend myself."

She turned around and started to walk away, thinking that Hikari was following behind her.

"So anything you want to do before you leave? Or just anything in particular? As you'll be able to see, I'm a pretty carefree person to when it comes to most things, unless it's something serious."


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"Great! Let's get going!"

Tifa smiled as she just had to prepare herself first. She took off her necklace and put it on the table, before taking off her shoes as it would be difficult to fight in high heels. She then reached into her bra and pulled out a hairband, before tying her hair into a ponytail of wavy blonde curls. She then grabbed Brynhildr's Glory, before heading outside after her sister.
_
Date ... I hope you're okay ..._

"Right, let's get this started. Are you sure you want to wear a skirt? Shouldn't you tear it or something?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

When Tifa finally emerged from the house she had asked if she was sure she wanted to wear a skirt. Thalia didn't really care, but Tifa was right, it'd limit her movement in some way, well it already did in normal life. Truth be told however she never fought in a skirt, so she wasn't entirely sure, but better to be safe than sorry, especially with no guys around at the moment. She ripped it down the right side almost all the way to the top, but made sure to stop before it hit the top, that would have been bad. Looking up at Tifa she said:

"I could have tried with that disadvantage, but I decided against it. I am going up against _my_ sister, well let's just say I can't underestimate you."

She redied herself, and pulled on the invisible chakra string, and her scythe came flying out from the house. She didn't remember exactly where she had left it but that didn't matter as long as she could pull it in. Taking it in her gloved hand she smiled, as she said:

"Well, shall we get started now?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 11, 2011)

Date forced himself to his feet, swaying slightly as he stood.  His arms hurt, his chest hurt, his whole god damn body hurt.  But none of it was as painful as the wound to his pride.  None of it.  He let out a roar and pounded his fist on the ground.  Why?!  Why was he still so weak compared to Hanzo?!  It wasn't fair!  He had fought and trained and broken himself again and again and he still came up short!  He gave several deep breaths before walking back to the house, almost stumbling quite a few times.  Eventually he found the bathroom and ran the shower, stripping down and getting in.  He looked down at himself.  Covered in scars.  Some of them from enemies, most of them from training and pushing his body.  His mouth was a tight, thin line as he stood under the warm water.


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa smirked as Thalia ripped her skirt down the sides. She always seemed like a tomboy to her, so it was funny that she was wearing a skirt and was now going for _that_ cliche look.

"Alright ... let's go," she spoke, mostly to herself. She couldn't start off with her best techniques, but she couldn't just throw a kunai at her. Thalia was immortal, so Tifa was thinking that she'd just tank it anyway. However, she had to at least make it hurt real bad.

Tifa had an idea for her first move though. She whipped out BG (Brynhildr's Glory), swinging it around before holding it like a shotgun.

*CLICK ... BANG!*

She charged an average amount of chakra into her weapon, firing a fireball straight for Thalia. After that was done, she cartwheeled backwards with one hand before landing on the swimming pool.

A mistake that Tifa would soon realize---probably the hard way.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Putting the scythe on her back she looked at Tifa's strange looking crossbow weapon. She expected it to soot arrows or something, but she was wrong. Instead it shot a fire ball of average size. Thalia instead just ran towards it, activating her lightning pulse jutsu. It shouldn't be able to completely extinguish the jutsu, but it should at least be able to dull it to a point where it won't do to much damage. 

She continued to charge, activating her jutsu. A lightning pulse emerged out from Thalia, pushing back on the flame. The flame started to grow smaller, seemingly getting weaker. By the time Thalia ran into it the fireball had been nearly gone. She must of not put that much chakra into the jutsu. She noticed part of her shirt got burned, along with the loose material from her skirt that now hung off due to her cutting it, but she didn't mind as she ran the fire extinguished. 

Noticing Tifa in the pool she decided to do something she knew she didn't know about. Approaching the pool she quickly bit her gloves off, throwing them behind her. Afterwords she put her hands to the water, instantly starting to freeze where she touched, and then beyond.


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"Oh my _god!_"

Tifa was dumbstruck by the ice freezing over the swimming pool. The moment she jumped up however, her foot was caught by the ice and began freezing her leg. It was slowly growing up to her waist and going after her other leg, but she had to make a quick action. She grabbed her scythe-like weapon before sliding her thumb across, encasing it in flames. Tifa then swiped past her leg, instantly melting the ice and around her before quickly jumping away. Once landed and a safe distance away, she had to compliment Thalia on her abilities.

"Ice and Thunder? Does that mean you know water and wind too!?" she gasped, trying to catch her breath from such a surprise. BG wouldn't be much use if she had ice, so she had to up the level. Tifa took out a scroll before sealing BG back into it. She shoved the scroll into her pouch before weaving together the tiger, rabbit and then rat handseals. Moments later, a rainbow-coloured burning flames in the shape of lion's covered her fists.

Not giving Thalia a time to react, Tifa performed her feint ability and began flickering across the place, before appearing just in front of Thalia. Her fist was aimed straight for her sister's face, aiming to burn her away and knock her teeth out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Having the memories and emotions of someone else running through you it's impossible to have your own feelings towards a person, however when it came to Uchiha Ikuto... Vanitas knew he hated that kid. For three years Vanitas had to suppress the the urge to kill his "teammate" at times he found himself get so close. For three years he had to reminded that he was a remnant of Koji Kazama, that he had no soul, and no heart. The Soul of Azure was just a reminder of the fact he was a doll, a Dying Will. Still though despite their hatred for each other they were an effective duo. 

Ikuto activated his armor which turned him into a liability that said I'm here come and get me. The azure flames the armor was coated in did however make trips like this one a bit more convenient as it helped increase Ikuto's physical stats. Instead of slowing Vanitas down to a crawl this made it so Ikuto could somewhat keep up in terms of traveling speed. Ikuto was like a slug in comparison to Vanitas, the armor made him a slug without it's shell, that much faster. They began to make their way to the tower _she_ was in, they usually didn't talk anymore on the way to these missions. Ikuto had given up trying to glean anything from Vanitas anymore, the response was the same usually on Vanitas' part. 

_"I don't need to tell fodder like you anything, if you want to know so bad go as the old man."_

But today was different Ikuto made a move to be side to side with Vanitas, glaring coldly into the distance with his cursed eyes.

"I don't know what you did to make her think so much about you... No, I know exactly what you did... You made her love you. And the very thought makes me want to rip that very heart that I struggle so much to read. Remnant, don't hurt her again, or I promise you I won't stop hunting you until I drag you to hell. This time it'll be a one way ticket."


"Hurry up. We don't go all day."

Vanitas didn't say anything at first he was trying to put the mission ahead of his own personal...oh fuck it.

"For three years you have been lusting after someone who doesn't even belong to you, Uchiha. You sit there and presume to know what's best for her but you don't know what it means to put that girl ahead of yourself. You are one of the most wanted men in the world yet you stay around her despite the danger your presence puts her in. You try to bind her to you in spite of the danger you bring while I... while Koji Kazama did everything in his power to make sure she stayed away and was safe from his enemies. Do you think Xemnas is training and protecting her out of the kindness of his heart? I've had to watch you and her for three years get closer while I stay on the sidelines working towards the mission. I don't want sympathy for my troubles I want you to shut your mouth and focus on the mission." 

*Kukukukukuku*

Vanitas sped up moving past Ikuto they would be at the tower in a few hours at their current pace.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled at Tifa's compliment, she wanted to keep something like that a secret until later in the fight, but she thought that would have been the perfect opportunity to use it.

"Thanks, but unfortunately no, I don't have those elements. I got the Ice Release in a---not normal way to say the least. But that's enough about that."

She noticed how Tifa resealed her weapon, so she decided it wouldn't be any good against her then, what was she planning now? Her hands started to burn like a rainbow, a ranbow concentrated around her fists which looked like flames, shaped like a Lion. However before she could get a better look at the technique she just---disappeared. She noticed Tifa flickering around. Surly Tifa was faster than Thalia, but not by much, as long as she kept her guard up then---

However Tifa appeared right in front of Thalia by her surprise. At this close range it was basically impossible to dodge, however she could try to plant an attack on Tifa as well before she was hit. She instintictively turned her head to the side, at least allowing Tifa to hit her not directly square in the face. At the same time she reached out forward, to touch Tifa's stomach. As long as she made contact she'd be able to stall Tifa for a bit while Thalia recuperates. Her hand got closer and closer to Tifa, and when she was right about to touch her she got hit. She wasn't sure if she made contact or not, all she could feel is the impact to her face.

Blown back she was fired into a tree. The impact of the hit to her face felt a lot worse though. She was severely burned and blood was spilling out. Her jaw also suffered some damage, but she couldn't focus on that. However, as to what Tifa didn't know, Thalia enjoyed this. She thoroughly enjoyed this pain. She would have smiled, but she didn't want to seem crazy infront of her sister. She put her hand up to her cheek, freezing the injury over, stopping the burning feeling, but she allowed the flow of blood continue out from her cheek. Her jaw didn't get really fixed from this, besides a sudden numbness, but she didn't care. She stood up, grabbing her scythe, preparing for what Tifa would do next. She wouldn't fall victim to the same trick twice.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 11, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*
> 
> Hakro and Akina was in custume so they would not be reconized at all. To  Konoha it was easy to sneak in as a bunch of wolves anyway. Hakro looked around at the village owned by the branded now. Spike was carrying Akina as she was sick at the moment and it felt like it was his fault for making her sick. His wolves spotted a building after the gates of  Konoha their was a small building for any one to stock up on medcine than going to the main hospital. "I need help now, stop sitting on your a*** and help." Hakro picked up Akina off Spike as he told them to stay in the woods and hold a low profile. His wolves ran off to the forest of  Konoha. A female doctoy came out and took Akina to the back room to see what was wrong.
> 
> Hakro was holding on to their headbands from Suna to hide where they came from and come up with a story that they lived in the wild for years not really having a home. He looked out the window, this was not a good idea to go see their relatives you lived in  Konoha. Why did he not get sick like his sister. He know her eyes was not healthy at all and wonder some infection got to them and as a ninja Akina did not tell him nor Vincent. He could not stand still as other people who was their noticed that he was up to something. He know this will cost them some trael time as well to another destination. Meanehile the doctors was working on Akina to get her fever down and run test on her to see what was wrong to cure her problems before she die. Akina know she was not going to die she felt something furry near her naked body and she relaxed as she know it was Spike who snuck back into the examining room.



*ReiMei Mayonaka KonohaLT*

ReiMei stumbled into the emergency room and collapsed to the floor. "Please someone I need help.." ReiMei faints laying in a pool of his own blood. His pale skin was even paler and his shirt was ripped and there were burn marks and puncture wounds on his abdomen.

It was obvious that he was injured but his injuries were unusual. He was burnt and and had punctures, but even more so was his shirt was ripped up and his blood was pooling out.


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei didn't say anything when Ikuto snapped, she knew that what Xemnas done was wrong but at this time she couldn't argue. She couldn't say anything because it was her fault, Kei looked down at the ground and frowned. Soon tiny holes appeared out of no where. Those hole were gravity crushing into the ground, Kei sighed...She wished she had more control...

She wished that they had more control...

Kei didn't say much as she passed Xemnas, she just smiled at the man that gave her a lot and didn't as for much in return. He just wanted her to be safe and strong, and Kei did just that. She didn't cause a reckus, she didn't go against his words..She became a perfect student...

Kei moved to the valley river and placed her feet in...

She closed her eyes and when she opened them, Durga was right next to her laying back on the ground...

"You called?"he asked as he looked at her

Kei smiled at him and he just looked at her for a minute, she finally sighed.

"Have I changed?"she asked him,"Years have passed but I feel like people are still trying to protect me...Ikuto...Xemns...Even Vanitas..Am I not strong enough to protect myself?"

Durga just looked at her for a minute,"You still wear that face of innocents and understanding, that how you lure your prey in. With the false sense that either they can protect you or that they can defeat you."Durga then went quite for a moment,"And truthfully that is the most dangerous of predators..."

Kei looked at the manifestation of her weapon for a minute and then smiled...

"Thank...Durga.."she said before playing in the water...

Maybe being this way was a good thing..

---
*Kyo Aosuki*

He woke up with something heavy on his chest and a midget cracking the inside his head. Kyo looked around, he was in someone home? Kyo took the time to think about what the hell happened before remembering that he was with Lyra. He smirked, he was suppose to move on wasn't he? Damn it... Kyo looked down to see a sleeping Lyra...

He smiled and kissed her forehead, "Heh, I am a lucky dude aren't I?"he asked himself

He whistled and soon wires were coming out of Phoenix Blade, it picked up Lyra gently so Kyo could get it from under her without waking her up..Phoenix Tail slowly placed her back down. Kyo grabbed a blanket from the closet and placed it on her..

Kyo smiled before crouching down and nuzzling her hair,"I'll back."he laughed 

He grabbed his coat and sword before looking back and then leaving the apartment


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 11, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> Hakro had lost some of his aggresion towards Darius, but for Diana he did not even looked her way, she was the same brat that did not grow up at all. To him the nightmares continue again, it was better travling the world with Vincent not staying around Fuzen much and around Horrorville Suna. Hakro did not said anything as a fight was going to break out again, so what to him as he eats his cake. "I guessed you are not to happy for us to come back to Fuzen, you could care less where we wnt to for two years." Some body to break the silence, if nobody else would has he sips his coffee. "You know I hate stayin in one place for too long even for a month, I needed to get the job done with both of you. It nice seeing our small group together for something size fighting or that is coming soon with everyone clashes again." Vincent sips his tea as he steals Hakro's last picec of the cake.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

Yea its been a pretty long time. Darius thought it over. "While you traveled, lucky too, we trained and other stuff with Violet." He said. lt was not as horrible or boring as it sounded. They had their momets with Solidad coming sometimes though she left regularly to travel as a singer but oh well. She saw the red mist but it wasn't dangerous so he just ignored it. Diana took a seat next to them playing slightly with her hair not really noticing them. He shook his head. Same child as ever.

*Diana*

Diana was not pleased to see them. She was rather bumbed. She was soo happy to not see them those years they were gone traveling with the trader of a bafoon but not....it was all gone, her happiness. She sat down and ignored them for a bit including the red mist before talking. 
Violet would have come but she is buisy" she said. Dang Violet decided to leave them with eachother.
"You guys look well i assume." she t
ried being nice. They looked different but the same if that made sense.

*Solidad*

Solidad watched everything unfold as Diana finally talked. The girl was cruel sometimes but a good person over all. She smiled.
"It has been a long time you all look soo different its amazing." She said hoping they didn't notice she had changed nothing in her appearence or age. She looked exactly the same as when they left. She was immortal technically so thats why but they didn'tt know and weren't supposed to so this might looke wierd or suspicious. Oh well. Things are as they are she supposed.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

The flame that surrounded his body tensed up and flames became more dangerous... their power grew slowly as Ikuto's anger grew by the second. He glared at Venitas with that cold stare of murder, he had that quenched thirst for his blood, but truthfully he moved forwards towards the distance keeping up with the remnants pace.

"Heh!"

Ikuto smirked as he heard that attempt to frustrate him, of course it manage to hit, but the thought that was on Ikuto's mind.

"You think she doesn't know who's she's dealing with? I've told her countless time to stay away, to stay away. I remember three years ago, I told her that she would be better off killing me were I stood. Heh. By that time she still wore that scarf of yours with a pride. Truth be told I never felt good knowing you're... were dead. But Kei held you so very close to her heart, and so I though 'Maybe he really will make you happy' but the you go of and kill yourself. You talk about me putting her in danger."

Ikuto glared became angrier, it was like the fire of his armor has ignited within that cursed jutsu that was so clearly marked in his eyes. 

"You killed Kei Aosuki the moment you slit your throat. Do you know how much damage you caused her? She couldn't properly think, she was so unstable that if she took that scarf away she would enter a crazy state of madness and kill anything that breathed. The kind and loving Kei was turned into a monster because of you, they even had to drain her memories away."

Ikuto forced his armor to speed up in front of the Remnant, he turned to him, but still he kept moving towards their location, eye to eye now...

"How ever Kei know the consequences of being around me and still she stays. I always told her that she couldn't be around someone like me. You however lied to her about you feeling, did you really think that, that would help her? You cause so much... and that's why one of these days I'll have to kill you for that very reason, because you made that girl suffer, but at the same time, love you."

Ikuto turned as he continued through the forest and a few meters away from Suna grounds.

"We're almost at the point of no return. Don't die on me, Remnant or better yet, please do die. It'll make thing much easier for me."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 11, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro noticed a guy enter the Er and the doctors were not around, as this was a small and not many doctors around. Hakro picked up the guy and enter the room where his sister was at. "Help jim first my sister could wait some more time." "Put him on the other bed, sir." Spike stood still looking like a stuff toy that the doctors gave Akina to calm her down. Hakro left the room. The doctors went over to the guy and reconized him as they started to work on his body to stop the blood from boling out and heal the burns on his body. Akina open her eyes as her ears tried to picked up what was going on in the er as well. Spike put his head on her stomache and watched as his wolf tail twitched as he watched the doctors running around healing other people.

*Hakro Ezel*

"I have bussiness to take care of, so don't do to much damage as you are age you may still act like children." He put down some ryo to pay for their sweets. Hakro was thinking was he off to meet the witch doctor or a friend could it be Re l again. He watched as Vincent left, "we change is a good thing, but staying the same in body your spirit grows even faster and wiser. I brought Darius something back from the Kazekage her self knowing that Diana will kill it in two shakes of a nine tail fox." He did not let that go yet, and it was a picec of his mom's anyway that she treasure. 

*Akina Ezel*

"I still don't know if you told me that you hange or not you still look nice to me. I feel like you are lucky to not move each day instead of staying in one place, I am not complaining about it. We are well Diana, are you playing solo or out to find a man for yourself?" She steped on Hakro's foot to stop him from saying anything rude, he was not going to say anything anyway. He felt the force of her foot and took the pain. She sip her tea as she took a bite of her cookie cake. She could hear Diana's voice with some strain as she was trying to be nice to them. She guessed the peaceful times had change and the rest of horror is coming for te worst, is that why Vincent left to catch up with the Kazekage today and if sh is in Fuzen agian she need to get back to Suna to protect it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_Invitation?_

Vanitas had always struggled with his sense of identity, he was Koji Kazama but at the same time he wasn't. He didn't know what made himself tick or why he did some of the things he did but it was undoubtedly Koji's influence. The lack of control, the lack of self-identity these things caused so much discord within him and Ikuto's incessant need to bring up Koji and the fact that he was a "remnant". Vanitas had all of the feelings that Koji had so it was a hard pill to swallow being told by Ikuto what Kei had to go through, but the fact was the alternative was death. Lying to her had been the only option back then and was the only option now. Their was a time and place where their conflict would be resolved but that wasn't going to happen now. They needed to find her.

*Kukukukukuku*

They eventually reach the desert of Sunakagure. Xemnas instructed them to go to a tower but he didn't exactly have the location mapped out, but Vanitas knew where to go. He had a memory from Koji when Shouri was first formed of a place that she had taken them at one time. He led Ikuto through the desert before they finally came upon the tower...



The tower was not visible unless a person got extremely close which meant their was some kind of genjutsu cloaking it. That was probably why Xemnas had been unable to locate it prior, but that made Vanitas feel uneasy. It was like they were being invited...

The tower was almost 2000 feet in height. Their was no telling how many guards were in this tower, the front door was out of the equation. There looked to be floors in the with possible even more in the spire of the tower.

"This is a bit bigger than the last couple we infiltrated, like double the size. Their is no telling what's inside there and we have no clue how to find the girl. This is going to have to be a stealth extraction, think you can handle that Uchiha?"Vanitas was aware that the Ikuto was going to give him some kind of snarky remark in response to his question, but this was how missions usually went. They would bicker and banter the whole way through but this time was different, they had never been closer to her until now. It was important that Ikuto and even Vanitas himself stayed sharp.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

Sakurai was so angry what happened to his beloved village hidden within the leaves. *"I had no power to be able to fight them, and still now I have no ability to combat them all by myself!"* Sakurai was within the forest of Death, knowing that any other ninja would die if they set foot in here, except one that has the power his clan posses. Although it wasn't that easy for him to live inside of it anyways.

Sakurai was walking underneath the trees when he heard a voice singing in the distance. *"An enemy? I'll get in closer to spy on them." *Although Sakurai was wrong, as he crept closer to the voice full of harmony his heart began to burn with anger once again. He could feel all the anger inside swell up. Sakurai had a lot of trouble not leaping out and attacking this creature head on until he peered at it behind the tree. 

It was an angel covered in white with a glow of purity. It noticed him and his hatred a long time ago and summoned him at its position with its song.* "Come closer child."* Its voice was unhindered from any imperfection. *"Tell me what do you want most in this world? Power? Vengeance? Authority? I can give you everything you could ever want and more. Just follow me."* Sakurai didn't notice himself walking from out behind the tree until the angel finished speaking. *"I will follow you, but only for the ones who deserve justice. And I will be the one who will deliver it." *


----------



## Kenju (Jul 11, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_A Look Back At The Monster Inviting You Into Hell
-Rewind-_
​
Far off from the Fuzen village and into unknown waters is a ship. This is a fairly large ship that contains more than just passengers, but also shinobi. To be exact, just about every person on this ship is a shinobi of some kind. This isn't some vacation where they all will have a fun and loving time. No, it's far from they, instead of heading off to a place of peace they are instead heading off to a place of danger and death. 

Not to far from sight is an island up ahead. That is the location to where they will do battle. It is a must that they do battle if they wish to gain the prize that will only be given to the winner. Correct, this is a tournament, The Calamity Battle Tournament as it was called. 

Amongst the large pile of ninja on top the ship is a young man with long and dark clothing. On the back of his right hand is a stigma that symbolizes what he is. A Saint of only a few in the history of man-kind. Setsuko Shirou is the name that he is called. Right now, the large sword that he carries is not in his hand, instead there is a necklace with what seems like miniature sword in place of a pendant. 

Shirou stands on the side of the ship near a railing. He faces the front as his back rest on the railing. Along with that, his folded arms give the sign that he's relaxing. That's because he's thinking back on the reason why he came here. Underneath those closed eyelids, his mind rewinds back to that moment...

Flashback​
It's at the time three years ago when Shirou fought against Lidvia and her servant Barius. Across the area surrounded by destroyed buildings, there's blood everywhere. So much blood that it would make one think how exactly a human can have that much blood. Even when a human has died, he shouldn't be able to release this much blood from his body. Yet it's just that, the person that was killed isn't human and not only that but he was killed more than just once.

Standing in the middle of the scene is the younger Setsuko Shirou. There is blood all over his clothing, he has been injured in several areas but not all the blood is his. In his hand is the blood colored Mighty Sword Ascalon. While in front of him is the large grey chunks of flesh of the giant, Barius. In the beginning of the battle, it was said that Barius had one-hundred and forty-seven lives in total.

The battle between the two inhuman beings was a long and bloody one. almost everything was destroyed in their paths. The Amazingly, with Ascalon and his new abilities, Shirou was able to take every single one of the giant's lives. His silver eyes look coldly at the girl in purple not to far away. He knows that Barius has been taken care of, now the only thing that is left is her, Lidvia.

"...Impossible.."

Seeing the unbelievable result, Lidvia takes a step back in fear of the boy that defeated Barius. Inside of this bloody scene, the only thing that can be painted in ones head is the boy cleaving the small girl in half. Yet that isn't what he's thinking, now that her servant has been defeated, there is no need to kill this girl. Not that Shirou even thought of such a thing to do, it would be against his own code to kill any other human being, especially a child.

The only thing the Saint plans to do is take the girl to the King and have him deal with her. Yet, just before that can happen, something appears. Not even a sound is made, even if a person had the greatest hearing in the world they would not be able to hear anything. The only thing that is seen behind Lidvia is a tall man in black with long hair and mask. 

Seeing Shirou's surprised expression, Lidvia turns around. She knows this person and yet she's questioning why he's here. The man in black only looks down at her and then in the next second at incredible speed-

​
--------The small girl's heart is ripped out from her chest. The movement was so fast that Shirou could barely catch it with his eyes. A spray of blood flies from Lidvia's body, coating the area with even more blood. Her empty flesh falls to the ground lifelessly with nothing else. 

"Y- You......"

Standing right in front of it, Shirou freezes his movement. It's not just that she was killed by this person. But also, he was unable to save a human being. Even so, the boy knows he can't just stand there, he can't let that person get away with what he's done. 

"*YOOUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"

A surge of rage burst out from within him, launching his body forth. The grip on his sword strengthens greatly, pouring power into it. The Mighty Sword Ascalon is swung powerfully from the side aiming to defeated this mysterious man in one move.

However all of this is stopped suddenly. An unbelievable piercing sound enters through his ears and shakes his body violently. Immediately Shirou drops to the floor with a loud 'thud'. Surprisingly, he can see he's unable to move. The man in black has done nothing from what the boy can tell only looking down at him with the red heart in his hand. 

"You should show some manners- What do you call yourself now? Right, Shirou. Not a bad name, but we both know that isn't the truth right?"

Upon hearing that, Shirou is shocked unexpectedly. That's because what this person has said shouldn't be known by anyone else still alive except his sensei.

"I have to admit, from trash like you that was a great display of your power. Well rather, more of a display of power from the Star of Purity. Either way I still want to see more."

"..Who are you?"

"You'd do well to call me, Crow. I am of the Branded, the same Vuruya and Lidvia that you have defeated. Yet, I'm not so weak as them. I'm of a higher ranking that most. That's right, you've been out of the area lately haven't you? We the Branded are a mass organization that wishes to take over the world. Try not to mix us up with those failures of the Akatsuki. We have gained control of many of your villages, the Leaf should be taken care of right about now. The only village that's still safe is yours, Fuzen. Well we'll take care of that one in due time. Now, back to what I was speaking of before, seeing more of your power. In three years time I will steal a powerful item that's being used as the prize of a tournament. I know you'll try and stop me, so don't try to steal the item yourself and skip out the tournament. If you choose not to enter the tournament, I'll kill every single person there. If you manage to win the tournament I'll do battle with you at any place and any time you like. That's a command, Saint. I hope you can follow it. "

The heart in his hand is smashed into pieces. Causing more blood to be painted across the field. Then just like that, Crow is gone without even a sound made. Leaving Shirou to lay in his defeat..

_Flashback End_​


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

A few minutes...Hours....Days?

Kei didn't care about time, all she knew that the present was important. Even though everything in the past was connected with her heart Kei thought about the present. Was Ikuto okay? Did Vanitas snap? Did Ikuto snap? Kei got up from the river banks and watched as the sun set. How beautiful the sun set was, but even more when the sun rise.

Kei followed the river to the waterfall...

Kei smiled and look behind her to see Durga,"Is this where I will say good bye?"Durga asked as he looked at her, after all these years Kei could finally tell who he reminded her of.

Koji Kazama, their hair and eyes were the same but personality she didn't know. 

Kei smiled as she saw the moon raise and the stars began to twinkle. Kei sat her clothes to the side and soon the dragon seal on her back was more apparent than ever. The dragon that ate it's own tail, the Dragon Durga. 

"Durga...Growl."Kei said and soon her eyes glowed a brighter blue and soon every little thing became apparent in her eyes.The dragon on her back had released it's tail and was now growling at anyone who was looking at it...

Kei stepped on the water and as soon as her feet touched the cold water it shot up and separated in different direction, Kei smiled as she watched as the water calmed down and she could proceed fourth..

Soon she was in the middle of the river, the water fall in the background giving her peace of mind...












"Durga....Defend..."

Kei began to move around in circles the water began to spin around her form. Kei felt the dragon on her back make it way up to her chest, his mouth opened to her side boob and the warming of it all made Kei want to move more. The gravity of it all began to weigh down on Kei and she heaved her chest up as the dragon moved...

Soon the water began to break into tiny pieces each one smaller than the other as Kei saw lighting strike each and everyone of them. Kei  jumped into the air but her gravity kept her from going far and soon the water followed her as she floated in the air...

Her blue hair covered her as it floated in the air...

The water began to cover her.... And Kei closed her eyes as the water was the brightest blue she ever seen...

Kei could feel her lungs collapse because of the weight but she still moved as the water had made a ball around her and the only thing that could be seen was her long hair and bright blue eyes...

The dragon on her body began to glow....

"Durga....Come..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 11, 2011)

Date smiled down at the two girls training.  He had already patched himself up, and he refused to give in to pain.  He stood atop a branch looking down upon the girls, studying their fighting style and enjoying seeing how they had grown.  Thalia had really surprised and impressed him, especially with her Hyouton., but Tifa was no slouch, either.  Her chakra was rainbow-colored now, and she was even better in a fight.  She wasn't giving Thalia any room for mistakes.

That's when Tifa slammed her new jutsu in Thalia's face.  Date smirked.  _Not gonna work on Thalia_.  He remembered what she had said to him all those years ago, that she was working on getting so used to the pain she enjoyed it.  He wondered if she accomplished that yet.

His clothes were bloodstained, so he was wearing only his boots and pants.  It was a bit chilly, but nothing he cared about.


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Taiyou Aosuki*

She heard the door open to her office, a lot has happened over the course of three years and if Taiyou Aosuki had anything else to worry about she would be turning over in her grave along with Ryoji right about now. But she couldn't, he couldn't die now nor ever. As long as this village stood where it was. Taiyou was able to fight a little longer, even Kyo had it better...

"Why hello again Braule, how may I help you?"she asked as she placed a book down and looked at him,"You never seem to come at a good time? Hehe..As expected."

She said as she sat down,"Whats the problem?"

---
*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Going around Fuzen patrol was a pain, too many refugees to many crimes and not enough time to cover it all. The angels were being put to work day in and day out with no help. The Jounin was taking care of all the kids that lost their parents or couldn't find there parents. Kages were living under ground conducting trails and test to see if they could reclaim their land...

Nothing was working and it wasn't helping that he was complaining...

Kyo jumped down from the building and landed at the Fuzen outskirts, he sighed. How much do people have to suffer before paradise open up??


----------



## Alpha (Jul 11, 2011)

*Zero Inugami LT*

Zero was one of the first to be evacuated from Konohagukure, but he didn't go quietly. He wanted to stay and help with the medical ninja's as much as he could, he was happy to accept death if it meant he could save life. In the end it took a Chuunin too knock Zero out from behind. 

Zero hated his now adopted home of Fuzen, the eyes of the people there were not welcoming even if he was a refugee. No matter how much he or anyone from Konoha tried to help, the people of Fuzen did not want them here. It was fair enough for their reasoning, If this happened to them and they knew that the people fled to Fuzen they thought the enemy will next strike Fuzen for sheltering fugitives. 

He realised spending his time twiddling his fingers whilst enemies killed and those around him rejected him, was pointless so he decided the best thing for him to do is occupy the borders. At least that way he could help those injured fleeing from the spreading destruction from The Branded. But deep down he knew the true reason he was out there was he was hoping to meet members of The Branded, he didn't care if he died as long as he took one down that would be enough for him and he was sure the dead of Konoha would appreciate his efforts. 

He usually saw the occasionally injured person fleeing to Fuzen, but they were always too injured to complete their journey and end up dying in front of Zero's eyes, spurring his hate for The Branded. Being so far out he barely saw anyone. Apart from the odd shady deal, their haggling and bartering of useless objects frustrated Zero to the point he would often strike out and send them back to Fuzen cowering. He would always regret his actions as then he proved to himself he was no better than The Branded. 

Then Zero saw a face he hadn't seen before a red headed youth, Zero was suspicious of him? Wondering if he a Branded scout, looking for the best point of attack? Zero tried to follow the youth using his stealth but the youth's ability compared to Zero were clearly the better of the too, in most aspects so his attempts were bound to be noticed and easily so.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 11, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Lady Taiyou had opened the door, she had looked the same as Braule remembered. "Lady Taiyou, Three years has it been?" Braule smiled and came into the office. He stood instead of taking a seat in front of the Kage's desk. 

"I truly am sorry for the unexpected intrusion but it appears Konoha have been taken over by the Branded..." Braule had looked down onto the ground. "I had realized something felt different about the village once I returned but I managed to get out of the village undetected.... What happened these three years, Taiyou?" Braule had looked at her with a straight face. 


-------

*Noctis Ranen*

The Prince was lying his back against the wall in front of the Kage Manor thinking about the change that happened in Konoha. "I'm glad the clan wasn't harmed by the Branded." Noctis opened his eyes and looked at the sky. "Alot has changed these years be either good or bad." Noctis had sighed as usual. "If I get sheltered in Fuzenkagure, maybe I will regain my memory of that girl I made a promise to three years ago... Hopefully... I wonder how she's doing right now... I wonder if she can feel my happiness right now...." Noctis slowly closed his eyes until his vision blackened...


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo was running and covering his ground when he notice something, Phoenix Tail was acting up. Kyo turned around and saw that someone was following him, Kyo frowned he hated being followed but at the same time it could have been an enemy or a friend of the village and he wouldn't no unless he found out. Kyo growled a bit as he turned to the bushes, he knew someone was there he could feel their heart beat.

"I know you there now."Kyo said to the bush,"You can come out now or you can get attacked, either way you will be coming out of those brushes."Kyo said.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kuzunoha, The Cloud Temple*

As Kuzu flew through the air, Byyako took her stance. Swiftly spinning the staff, she then spun on the heel of her foot. Timing Kuzu's approach perfectly, she brought the end of the staff straight down on Kuzu's body. Slamming her into the marble floor. She laid there almost lifeless, as the marble started to crack under her.












As Byyako stood over her, she watched as the aura that surrounded kuzu slowly dissipated into nothing. "Poor, child. I am sorry it had to end this way." As she started to walk away, she heard a few faint breaths and some odd scratching noises. 

Turning back to were kuzu lay, her eyes widened as she saw the child's deep blood like red hair, slowly turn white. From the tips of her hair toward her roots. As well as Kuzu clawing her way towards Byyako, only muttering the same words over and over again. "Its..not..over....yet." After the tenth or so time, she quickly curled inwards while holding her stomach. *"Kyyaahh!!"* Byyako simply stood there in amazement at how this girl could keep moving in such a state. _'..I'm sure I broke multiple bones with that last attack. Why..why does she persist?'_ The woman walked towards Kuzu with a puzzled look on her face as she examined her further.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 11, 2011)

*Zero Inugami LT*

"I know you there now.""You can come out now or you can get attacked, either way you will be coming out of those brushes."

_Shit._ He thought, what was he going to do? He needed to formulate a plan and quick. He was frantic, his mind rushed before he knew it he was up right out of the bush revealing himself to the unknown Shinobi, but his mind had given him a plan to use. He wasn't even sure of it's worth but he was passed the stage of analytical thinking.

"Alright, CUT! He found us! Jeez you guys suck!" He said calling to his left, talking to a non existent crew. He turned back to the Shinobi, "Sorry dude for following you and all let me explain." He said casually stepping out of the bushes before moving closer to the Shinobi and carrying on to say, "Sorry, we were filming for our show, Naruto: Punk'd." Quickly moving on by jabbing his thumb over his shoulder, "But those assholes, kept saying get closer get closer, and I knew you would find me." He said convincingly.

"Look I am a presenter at NTV, Let me make it up to you. I will let you have a night out with the Sunagakure Shore guys and girls you will have a blast." He said, he was unsure what he was saying he just repeated the words his brain gave him. "Names Ashton Kutcher." He lied easily, sticking his hand out towards the Shinobi, this being his one shot at a clean hit. Once their hands touched he would have to act fast, it wouldn't do much but he would have to use _that_ jutsu. His left hand behind his back ready to act incase his handshake was avoided, he didn't want to kill this Shinobi just knock him out and see if he was a planted Branded spy.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

If seen from afar it would look like and impossible feat. Sanu was using his Shunshin to blitz back and forth keeping an apple in mid air using the tip of his bone sword to cut it bit by bit. The training required intense focus not to sever the apple. Sanu felt he was finished for the day so he struck the apple in 5 pieces with lightning speed then used his bones on his arm to stab them. As he retracted his blades he sensed a presence. He turned to face whoever was there bored and not amused he spoke.

"Come on I know that your here it'll be easier if you just reveal yourselves before I strike you down for annoying me."


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 11, 2011)

Sazude Senju LT

Sazude was going for a stroll in the forest to try and relax and do some training. as he walking through the forest he heard a sound, as if a sharp object was slicing something. he quickly went behind a bush and peered through. he saw a boy moving at a fast speed. he was cutting up what seemed to be an apple with bones coming from his hand/s.
"whoa, he's fast!" sazude whispered.
sazude then saw the boy abruptly stopped.
"Come on, i know that your here. It'll be easier if you just revealed yourselves before i strike you down for annoying me," the boy said.
how did he know i was here? sazude thought. well, the jig is up. sazude came from behind the bushes. 
"sorry to intetrupt, i was just on a stroll to train when i saw you here," sazude said. 
"although you look like a talented person, care to train with me?" sazude asked.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 11, 2011)

*Hatake Kazuma*

"Tch."

The white-haired youth stepped out from behind his hiding place, his gray-green eyes coming to rest on the form of the person before him.  He had his hands in his pockets as he walked toward the bone-user.  He had read enough text books to know that this kid was privileged.  He was a member of a clan who had almost been completely wiped out.  Kazuma himself was a member of a clan as well, but didn't have a Kekkei Genkai.  It was Kazuma's belief that he didn't need one.  Uchiha had been defeated by non-Uchiha, relying on the abilities handed to you was weak.

"Kaguya.  Interesting."

He slowly removed his hands from his pockets.  His calm, uncaring eyes met the gaze of the Kaguya and he cracked his knuckles.  "I hear good things about your clan.  Well...  More good things than bad things, anyway.  Howabout I test you for myself?  That is, unless an apple is more suited to your level of skill."

He moved his eyes and looked at the other kid, giving him a once over before returning his gaze to the Kaguya.  "There's three of us.  Might as well make it a Free For All."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> Sazude Senju LT
> 
> Sazude was going for a stroll in the forest to try and relax and do some training. as he walking through the forest he heard a sound, as if a sharp object was slicing something. he quickly went behind a bush and peered through. he saw a boy moving at a fast speed. he was cutting up what seemed to be an apple with bones coming from his hand/s.
> "whoa, he's fast!" sazude whispered.
> ...





Gunslinger Retro said:


> *Hatake Kazuma*
> 
> "Tch."
> 
> ...



Sanu had hate all Shinobi and these two were no exception. That Mysterious youth to the left was a cocky idiot and the one to the right hmm a weak nobody. He almost ignored them both until the cocky one spoke. 

 "I hear good things about your clan.  Well...  More good things than bad things, anyway.  Howabout I test you for myself?  That is, unless an apple is more suited to your level of skill."

A weakling taunts at the strong the strong point out that the weak are  weak. Sanu had always believed his mother was killed by a cocky ninja. Sanu had gotta into a stance reading himself for any dance he may think of.  Without even a glance he smirked and replied. 

"I would love to test the abilities of a no nothing piece of trash like yourself"

Sanu quickly lept into the air dashing at them both. He thought one strike would end this annoyance.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 11, 2011)

*Hikari*

Hikari's Face turned to her true self for a second revealing her pure demonic Expression staring towards Thalia who had her back turned to her walking off.
However when the latter started talking Hikari put on her "Mask" again and answered her.

"*Konoha is garbage at the moment, thanks to the Branded.There isn't anything I wanna do really, such a bore."*

She sighed and followed and suddenly noticed something about Thalia, though she wasn't sure if she should ask or not.
Thalia's gloves really made her thinking.

"_She is after beating the Branded,safe to say she is indeed a Fighter.
However those gloves...Ninja's usually wear them for Hand to Hand Combat to protect their Hands from getting injured or to increase their punching Power.Yet there is no use in wearing them that long.Nor ain't it even Weather to wear them.And I doubt she wears them for no reason.
If my deduction is correct then there is a high chance something is up with her hands or lower arms._"

Hikari only had 1 thought about this:
_Intriguing...looks like I might not be the only one to have some secret._

"*Anyway since I have nothing left to do we can head off immediately, since I have everything I need even if it appears to be little.*"

Her Face suddenly turned quite serious as did her voice and said to Thalia.
"*I only wish you to not underestimate me because I am a Genin"*


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 11, 2011)

sazude was surprised that another person was here too. the spiky haired ninja went over to the boy with the bone and cracked his knuckles.
" i heard good things about your clan. well... more good things than bad things, anyway. how about i test you for myself? that is, unless an apple is more suited to your level of skill" the spiky haired boy said. 
about his clan? saude wondered. sazude was curious to know the bony youth's clan and history. he then just gave a look over at sazude.
"there's three of us. might as well make it a free for all." the spiky haired youth said.
sazude was a little annoyed at the look that the spiky kid gave him and at the fact that sazude seemed to kinda be ignored by the two ninjas. 
"i would love to test the abilities of a no nothing piece of thrash like yourself" the bony guy said.
the feeling of being ignored was kind of confirmed when the bony youth didnt answer his question and was reffering to the other boy. the bony ninja then just sprang in the air coming towards sazude. sazude quickly dashed outta the way and roll on the ground. he got back up and then instantly threw two shuriken at the bony youth.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia smiled, not to underestimate her, that's one of the things she never did. She looked behind her as she said:

"If that's how you feel then we'll leave right away. We'll be searching for someone else on the way back to my house."

She sighed, her former team was ultimately destroyed. With the deaths of Koji and Tsugita---She needed to fill the power and the sensor roles in her group. From what she had observed from Hikari she had potential to fill that power role, so now she needed someone to fill the sensor role, and she had a pretty good idea of who it would be.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Asuka crossed her arms as she was complemented regarding her knowledge of the Kaguya clan. "I've studied the history of the five great villages in and out."
> 
> Seh took a seat on a tree stump, that she herself had uprooted. "And to answer your question I'm just on a scouting mission at the moment. Whay are you out here?"



That didn't seem to be all yet he let it slide since he needed to keep moving. He took one last look at her body and disappeared further into the forest thinking to himself.

"I'll have to say I hope I meet her again and that ninja in that tree"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 11, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei slowly started to awaken he was still out of it though. He managed to get off the bed ripping Iv's from his arm, slowly staggering through the facility
his vision extremely blurred and he couldn't talk, but he knew he had to get out of this place.

'Where am I? What the hell happened?' ReiMei still felt very weak from losing so much blood it took all the power he had left not to faint on the spot.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 11, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Thalia smiled, not to underestimate her, that's one of the things she never did. She looked behind her as she said:
> 
> ...



*Rikuo Hyuuga*

Not too far from the leaf village is a girl, well currently she's a boy now. Either way, that dosen't necessarily constrict his  actions or behavior. If he was a girl he would act as boyish as he wanted. If she was a boy he would act as girlish she wanted. Right now he seems to have a middle ground--somewhat. 

Dragging along the ground behind behind her is something smelly with bugs flying around it. The Hyuuga boy has a rather displeased look on his face, that's because of how long this has been going on. She's been looking for a certain person ever since she has killed this certain boy that she was in love with. The time of doing this has been three years and right about now he's been a bit fed up with doing.

Right now, Rikuo passes through a large group of bushes. He isn't using his special eyes and he feels a bit tired so he dosen't even notice where he's heading. He extremely has a hard time understanding the creatures that guide him. Eventually, Rikuo steps onto a dirt road stepping in front of a group of people he dosen't care to be rude to. Yet something catches his sight, Rikuo quickly turns around at the people.

Black hair, scythe, ugly, well the last part was added by him but the first two things were apart of the description that those bugs gave her. "Ahha! So your that bitch that took my man, Thalia wasn't it?" Rikuo spoke, not caring how anyone thought of her. "Here's a present," the smelly thing that Rikuo has been carrying around is tossed in front of Thalia's feet. The smelly and disgusting thing happens to be the decayed and rotten corpse of Tsugita Aburame. "Here you go, I'm the one that did the bastard in. So I should be able to take his place, right?" Rikuo speaks with that casual wide smirk on his mouth.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 11, 2011)

*Hikari*

"*searching someone...else?"*
Hikari was at a loss of words and once again her inner thoughts took over.

"_She said she is "searching someone else"....basically she was searching for me as well.So our meeting wasn't just coincidence.
Thalia....who are you?_"

"*I have no problem with another Guest, however I have a request.And that being me wanting to spar a round with you.I am travelling along with you now.It would be best if we know what the other can do.Thus we can strenghten our Teamwork in Battle.*"

What Hikari is planning wasn't really to strengthen themselves but to see what Thalia can do.
Also she wants to test out her new Jutsu that she developed.

"*What do you say Thalia?Izanagi and Izanami can barely wait as well.*"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at Hikari, it was a alright idea. She had done this with everyone besides Tsugita before hand, so why not. However before she could accept the deal a boy approached her. He had white eyes which looked familiar, and something rotting behind him. As he approached her he claimed that she took "her man". Did he mean Koji? But wait, as far as she could remember Koji wasn't gay, unless this guy was in love with him or something. Then what she threw at Thalia's feet, the rotting thing, proved that she was wrong about who he was talking about.

It was Tsugita's rotting corpse. It had been three years, and it looked horrible, completely horrible, she could barley make it out. She looked back up to the man, looking at his eyes again, they were plain white, was this guy the Hyuga Tsugita loved?

"I heard that Tsugita was in love with a Hyuga, which was convenient since we needed a new sensor. From what I can gather, with Konoha and Fuzen were in good dealings with each other, the Byakugan is a great Dojutsu for sensoring nearby things. But when he said he was in love with a Hyuga, I was expecting it to be a girl."

She smirked, but then looked back at the rotting corpse at her feet, and then her emotions changed.

"You said you killed him? 'Your man'? I will admit, you would be perfect for joining us if you are a Hyuga, but I get the feeling once you get the chance you'll back stab me as well. Especially since you were able to do it to the man you loved, or at least to the man that loved you."

She closed her eyes, deciding on what she should do.

"I don't like you, that much is clear to me. To kill Tsugita---but someone with detatched emotions, unlike Tsugita, may be someone we need. If you are serious about this---"

She thought this over for a moment before continuing.

"Why don't you battle my latest recruit? I need to see both of your skills up and personal myself, so this should be good? One rule though, no killing of each other, and we should get out of the village before we were to do this battle, don't want the Branded finding us in the middle of battling do we?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2011)

*Rikuo Hyuuga*

Rikuo chuckled a bit as Thalia made the statement that it would be hard to trust her. Well she can't entirely blame her after all he would find it hard to trust himself also. When it was brought up about him being expected to be a girl, he replied with.

"It's complicated to say,"

The Hyuuga looked to the side, not feeling like talking about it. He then switched over to him killing Tsugita.

"Well it's not like it's a big deal. That guy got what he deserved for leaving a defenseless person like me. That bastard should have known what would have awaited me eventually. Well I have to admit he was a good boyfriend, always a gentlemen. You know I made him like that right? Ha, If I was him I would have spent all of my time with tons of different girls with a face like that. Well, that's the past, and so is he."

Rikuo looked down at the rooted corpse that he had brought forth. His attention then shifted to the last part of Thalia's words, where she said he'd have to take on that chick behind her. The smirk on Rikuo's face became more noticeable.

"Ah, ah. Such a dangerous thing to do, why do we-"

At that time in this middle of his sentence, Rikuo quickly released a kunai from his sleeve. That path going for the girl(Hikari). While with that-

"*Byakugan!*"

Those white eyes of his begin to change, the pupils become more distinct, and the veins near their temples bulge. This is the signature bloodline limit of the Hyuuga clan, the Byakugan. With those piercing white eyes, he enters the Gentle Fist stance. Rikuo could continue forth with the attack but he wants to have some excitement...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

A lot of things he said didn't really make sense to her---all the girls he wanted? So he was straight? It didn't make much sense to her but she noticed Rikuo completely ignored her warning to get out of the village first and just went in for the attack. She didn't have time to deal with what the attack did, she had to stop it. Before he could reach Hikari she grabbed him by the shirt and slammed him down into the ground. She then picked him back up saying:

"Since it seems like you don't want to listen I'll just have to drag you out of the village. Come on Hikari."

She then proceeded to walk out of the village gates, dragging Rikuo behind her. Eventually making it to the middle of the forest outside of Konoha she released Rikuo and turned to him, saying:

"Okay, you may have your battle here."

She turned to Hikari, and then sort of backed off, not wanting to be in the crossfire of the upcoming battle.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2011)

*Rikuo Hyuuga*

Rikuo is ready to fight by all means. If this girl dosen't make a move he will charge in himself. Just before this can happen, the world seems to do a flip. No-, actually it's his own body being tossed over. But she as he realizes this, his back slams into the dirt.

"Ah, shit!"

He rubs the back of his head as the result of the move. From what he can see, Thalia was the one that slammed him to the ground. "Eh?" he mutters this as he is dragged along to a better location. Just as she walks away he stands to his feet and says-

"Ah, I can see why Tsugita went for you. I always knew he was the type of person that liked it rough. "

Rikuo says so as he pats the dirt off of himself and resumes the Gentle Fist stance. "Come on you white-haired bitch. I'm going to have you cry home back to your daddy."


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hikari*

"*What Manners.Is that how you treat a Lady?Fine.I show you hell ain't nothing compared to a Womans Scorn!*"

She released the puppets from her back and attached the Chakra Strings onto them.

"*May I introduce?
Izanagi and Izanami.*"

Hikari stands on the spot and performs some Handseals.
"*I've been waiting to use this for a long time.*"
And as she said that the 2 Puppets increased their Number to 10.

*Puppet Theatre Jutsu!*

She moved her Finger and positioned the Puppets into a Formation.
Kanshisha assigned to position Jian.
Chiitah and Maoh went straight head on towards the Man.Former readying it's Claws and the latter lunged out it's arm.
Suu and Banshee are positioned right in front of Hikari facing each other.
Tomoe is stationed by Kanshisha
Hebi and Abata stays close to Hikari.

"*Let the Games begin!*"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2011)

*Rikuo Hyuuga*

"Dumbass! If there is anyone that knows how to use a woman's scorn it's me!"

Rikuo stated loudly as he watched the puppets move into formation. He can't help but find this interesting, especially the number of them. This should be some sort of fun, shouldn't it? His hands raise slightly a bit higher, before his feet pushes off the ground. Running forth at the two puppets coming dead ahead.

Yet, only a few feet away from the collision, Rikuo's feet push off the dirt and in the air. His body flips over the two moving weapons, evading their path. With those special eyes, Rikuo is easily able to see the chakra strings of every single one of the puppets. "_*Chakra Needles*_" as he says this, a needle of chakra extends from his index finders and his middle fingers.

With a swift movement, the chakra needles slice down through the  chakra strings connected to the first two puppets behind him. Immediately, Rikuo moves in front of Hikari and her puppets. 

"*Eight Trigrams Palms Heavenly Spin!*"

Along with those words his body releases chakra from his chakra points and spins around rapidly like a top. The spinning along with the released chakra gives off the appearance of a spinning dome that plans to knock away both the puppets and the girl.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kuzunoha, The Cloud Temple (pre-timeskip)*

Kuzu could feel her breaths were becoming more shallow and heavy as she laid there. It felt as if 3 tons weighed down on her as she looked up at the woman she begged to teach her. "..I...will.." reaching towards her a little more, she grabbed onto her pants leg and stared her down from her vantage point. "Not....Give...up..so easily!" Byyako still looked down at her in curiosity until Kuzu's eyes fluttered then rolled to the back of her head. With a thud, her white hair carelessly wafted about her almost peacful face.

Kuzunoha's body soon went limp but her hand still tightly gripped the Master's pants leg. "..." Slowly bending down to her, she flipped Kuzu over. revealing a large area glowing under her belly button. "its as I thought. Your chakra center is drawing in all of the chakra in your body and focusing it at one point." Byyako looked Kuzunoha's battered body once more. Only to let out a light sigh. "Your determination will keep you alive child, for you will not die today." Hovering her hand over Kuzu's body once more, she quickly jabbed multiple points on her body.

The glowing section of Kuzu's stomach slowly dissipated as Byyako's numerous strikes connected. Finally it was as if nothing were there when she jabbed her index finger into Kuzunoha's neck. Pulling away, she paused for another moment. "I will teach you young one." Foot steps echoed from within the cavern behind her, and a shadowy figure stood in the dark. A deep, soothing voice cooed from inside, _"I thought you didn't take in any disciples...I guess your gonna want me to help you too, huh Sis?"_ "..." Byyako slid her arms underneath Kuzunoha's legs and neck as she stood up with her. Silently making her way into the cavern.

"I'm going to need you to teach her that _technique_. She will die if she doesn't learn it. Her chakra network is weak and this incident will repeat if she doesn't learn how to control it." The man quickly lit a cigarette and took a light drag from it. _"So..you want me to teach her something as horrible as that?"_ Her soft footsteps echoed in the dark as they both walked on. "Her Ki...its the most I've ever seen in one person. Yours even pale's in comparasin to it Chunwoo." Suddenly her brothers hand gripped onto her shoulder stopping them both in mid stride. His eye's glared a lifeless threatening stare as he said, _"If your wrong about this girl Byyako...I won't hesitate to kill both of you." _Byyako sternly looked back, "I understand what I'm asking of you." Pulling away, she continued into the darkness with Kuzu's limp body in her arms. But still in her hand, was a piece of torn silk cloth.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 12, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

A tower... it reached the top of the sky, Ikuto released his azure flames. And opened his eyes revealing his cursed clans dojutsu. It seemed they were under some type of genjutsu, just like Utakata a bit stronger than it though, it seemed that it was more for cloaking the area. Hmm... not unusual, the others were exactly the same, but this has to be largest, Ikuto could sense 10 or thousands of personnel inside the building. He swayed his eyes to the left and said.

"...It's about time we started to work together. I don't intend to die. Give me a second."

Ikuto forced chakara into his eyes, his view reading the area, there were multiple entrance, a lot of ninja in the area, about 4 to five in each entrance, camara's hidden within the compound under a genjutsu created, by even more ninja that were a approximately about a few floors above. 

"It heavily guarded. There's a total of 5 different entrances over the large wall. The wall is guarded by 5, strong chakara. About a Chuunin or Jounin level of chakara pool. Inside there are camaras being protected by a special genjutsu type of technique, the ones placing it are above, inside the building. You can easily blitz through them, first things first. We'll need to take the entrance with most personnel, for the simple fact that if the need so many people to guard that door it mean that something wrong is going on there, or we could take the area that's less guarded and expect to get ass stomped by some random amount of trap or some tight ass security system. You'll take point, I'll follow from behind."

Ikuto told just about everything... oh he forgot.

"Ninja are crawling inside by the thousands probably. So don't shoot to kill this time."


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*Liquid Time Arc: The Smile that Lies:*

*?Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment, or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around.?*

---First Person---
_I never understood why my mother smiled at me even though she had just cried? I always looked confused and dazed, because I wanted to know, Mother why are you smiling? Aren?t you sad? But when I think about it I think all those time she smiled, she wanted to see us smile. She wanted to rub off the little bit of happiness that she had on us?

I know it confusing, but do you want to know why I smile? Even though I kill without mercy or have a huge gap inside my heart? Well I?ll tell you, I met someone a long time ago when I was still a kid?My mother said I had became ill?

I don?t know if it was a dream or real, I just remember seeing his sad face, his hands were trembling in mines. I remember how warm he was and the way he looked at me, it reminded me of a puppy, not saying he looked like a dog or anything! But?Have you even seen a sad pup? The way it looks at you with it love struck eye?

That how he was looking at me?

Ikuto looked at me with those same eyes?

? Those eyes make my heart hurt more then it should. It make me shiver and quake, I can do a lot of things but when I think about that look that ?he? and Ikuto gave me?

I feel so?Weak..

When I look at Ikuto giving me those eyes, I just want to hold him tightly; I want to do so much. I want to destroy the thing that making him sad?

Which is Kei Aosuki?That?s me?I wish to destroy myself?.

Did I also hurt the other boy? I wish I knew?I wish I could ask him, but I can?t find him. Where is he? I wish I knew..._

 				-Kei Aosuki-​-----First Person End----

Kei pushed away from the desk and sighed as she brushed her hair from her face. She looked down at the piece of paper she wrote before putting it in a book and hoping on to bed?


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Not like them_

Tifa crouched down on the ground, breathing heavily as she looked at Thalia recovering from the attack. It was unfortunate that Thalia wouldn't be able to feel how strong she had gotten, as she was immortal. You can truly tell when someone is strong when death is near, and they cause you to fear death. 

But Tifa couldn't do that with her regular techniques. She could punch around Thalia all she wanted, but her sister had the advantage of lasting out anyone. While they'd eventually run out of chakra, she could simply be stand still and take all the hits. Then to be even more sneaky, she could pretend to be a healer but then reveal herself to be immortal. Tifa's mind was bursting with ideas of how to expand her sister's power, but none for her own.

Her mind wandered to the thought of Date and Thalia kissing. It was a sick thought, but then it made her think: was she that much of a push over back then? Could they do stuff like that whenever they wanted and just trample all over her? She bet they still thought that, and she wanted to prove them wrong.

"My _sister_ ... you won't be able to tell how truly strong I am unless you can feel it. And I don't mean just the pain. I want you to fear death like I have when facing others much stronger than me. I want to show you that I'm not a pushover and won't take _shit_ from *ANYBODY!*" This sudden burst of anger was probably from the feelings towards the situation. Thalia perhaps didn't know that Tifa knew, but she wasn't going to make this saga from a soap opera any more soppier than it needs be.

Tifa had a serious expression complimented with a small smile as she reached into her pouch and pulled out a small metal coin. It had no printing on it, and was simply a coin. However, she flipped it into the sky as she closed her eyes and the chakra being released from her body rapidly increased.

"Incendiis deinde arcus gloria emicat!" The moment she finished her sentence, the silver coin soon formed into a long pole after a small flash. She held it like a staff, with the bottom pointing over her shoulder. However, within seconds a large burst of colourful chakra sparkled on to the scene as it cast a wave of light upon the battle arena.




"*SOUL HUNTER!*"


---

*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Hangover _

She woke up in the morning with a killer headache and surrounded by smashed glasses and sweets sprawled across the floor. The smell of lavender that usually filled the air was mixed with a deadly cocktail of sweet strawberries and strong coffee, with just a dash of booze.

"Oh lord," she groaned to herself as she slowly stood up, only to notice a floral-print blanket over her. It had a nice pattern consisting of white flowers dazzled with a background of sea green and teal. But where had this come from? She remembered parts of last night with Kyo and there certainly wasn't a bl-

"... _Kyo?_"

Lyra looked around, only noticing that Kyo was gone. After concluding that he had left, she couldn't help but feel like he had smoked while on the sofa with her. She wouldn't have been surprised, as Kyo would love to pretend to be a pimp in her eyes. 

Even just thinking about him made her giggle. He was that much of a sweet guy to her ...

Damn, I need to get a job. I can't just keep doing missions, they are so boring. Perhaps I could ask Kokoro for a job in the florist? Lyra was considering what to do today as she got off the sofa, before dragging her feet to the shower. She quickly took off her alchohol-stained clothes and lace underwear before jumping in a warm shower. 

It was the miracle cure to most hangovers afterall.

​​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kazuma Hatake*

Kazuma looked up as the bone user sprang into action and the other kid launched shuriken at him.  He launched three shuriken, two of them knocking down the ones thrown by Sazude and sending the third toward him.  At the same time he unsheathed the White Chakra Sabre, holding it at his side.  "Watch yourself, Kaguya!"  He leapt forward to meet the bone-user and swung downward with his blade, aiming for the kid's shoulder.


*Date Uchiha*

Date stared down, a frown forming on his face as Tifa seemed to lost her control and whipped out a dangerous-looking technique.  He crossed his arms, activating his Sharingan.  "That technique has a heavy chakra output, and that chakra itself is strange.  It seems... I don't even know i can put my finger on it.  I've never seen anything like this."  He then remembered what Tifa said.  _I want you to fear death like I have when facing others much stronger than me!_  What did that mean?  Did she have a way to kill Thalia?!  This was just a training exercise, what was she thinking?!  Date coiled his muscles and got ready to move.  If Thalia couldn't defend herself from Tifa, he would have to put an end to this.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

Sanu evaded the shuriken as if they were nothing his flicker was faster then he first imagined. This was a perfect training session yet it took a tole on his genin level body to use that jutsu constantly. If he continued to waste chakra like this it would mean certain dead. Sanu was not going to allow two pitiful nobodies out do him ever. He needed to conserve Chakra for now he would need to use the 2 bone swords he had created. Pressed for time and ideas the Hatake boy jumped into the air the sight sickeningly clich?. He meet the Hatake boy in mid-air spinning himself in order to throw the boy backwards so he could parry.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kazuma Hatake*

Kazuma kept his eyes on the opponent the whole time, bringing up his feet and planting them on the Kaguya's arms.  He used the boy as a stepping stone to launch himself higher into the air, before taking out four shuriken and tossing them at the boy.  He was pacing the Kaguya, not going all out just yet.  He wanted see the full extent of what he could do.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 12, 2011)

PAIN Is Inevitable said:


> *ReiMei Mayonaka LT*
> 
> ReiMei slowly started to awaken he was still out of it though. He managed to get off the bed ripping Iv's from his arm, slowly staggering through the facility
> his vision extremely blurred and he couldn't talk, but he knew he had to get out of this place.
> ...



*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Spike woke up as he jumped down on his four legs and made his body low. He squeezed his body between the white and black hair guy. He know he was going to fain and a wolf/dog knows people if this guy faint he would land on his white shaggy fur that Spike was glad he was not sheading his coat right now. A black wolf nudge Akina to wake up, Akina open her eyes as she climbed on to the back of the black wolf. The black wolf jumped off the bed with Akina on his back and approached the guy with the black and white hair. "You are in a Clinic away from most of the city of Konoha. To me you been attack by the Branded or what the doctors said that you had a harsh mission that you went on and came back like this. If you do not want to stay here the wolves will take us where we need to be that is much safer than being here at the moment."  The black wolf was thinking I be a wolf anyday than a human. Akina looked at him with her blue eyes that she can only see black anyway. The two wolves had their ears out for any troble that could come their way.


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*Liquid Time Arc: The Smile that Lies:*

---First Person---
_Ikuto?

Ikuto, Ikuto, Ikuto, Ikuto?.I bet that not how many times I called his name today. Or how many times I thought about him or how many times I wanted to break his legs because he ran from me.  I wonder where he is now. Probably training trying to get better than Vanitas?its funny watching him, always pushing himself?

I always watch him, he knows I am, I can feel it?He is trying ten times harder knowing that I am around and that makes me feel happy?

He is always watching me too and it makes me feel safe, but Ikuto?What are you hiding from me?  Why do you look sad when I talk to V? Ikuto?Stop looking at me with those eyes, those eyes filled with sadness..

Ikuto, I promise I?ll always smile for you? I promise I?ll always hug you every day and make dinner, breakfast, and lunch for you?

But Ikuto you have to promise me that you will be happy?

Be happy Ikuto?
 				-Kei Aosuki-_​----

Kei looked up and smile before stretching and moving from the desk. She placed an apron on before going to the kitchen?She wondered why this calmed her down?

?Ikuto!! Dinner!!!? she yelled


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

The Angel raised out its hand for Sakurai to grab, "Take my hand child, and I will bring you to a place where those dreams can become true." Sakurai walked closer unsure what will happen, but he gained the assurance from his feelings of justice. *"No one is safe from justice. All who are evil or do evil deeds must have be punished."* Sakurai placed his hand on top of its except before he could touch it a flash of light surrounded Sakurai and his eyes readjusted to see himself in front of a man sitting in a chair. "You will now begin the trail of becoming an Angel, mortal."  Sakurai kneeled down upon one knee and thought to himself, 'the branded must suffer the pain that they inflict, and know fear that the weak must endure...'


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kazuma Hatake LT*

"Chidori!"

The lightning-element jutsu slammed into a stalactite on the roof of the cave the white-haired boy was training in.  The large hanging rock fell and the boy landed on top of it, sweating and breathing heavily.  _I can still keep going upward.  I can still take my power even higher!_  He drew his sword and leaped into the air, practicing his kenjutsu forms, slicing through the air and wind.  He landed on a destroyed Stalagmite when footsteps caught his attention.  He turned to see his older brother walking toward him.  "What do you want, Oshida?"  His brother chuckled.

"Still so abrasive, eh, Kazuma?"  Kazuma growled under his breath.  "You're interrupting my training."  Oshida sighed and vanished.  Kazuma barely had time to black as his older brother swung at him with a kunai.  "I'm here to train you.  You won't get too much stronger fighting rocks."  As he spoke Kazuma had already closed in on him, aiming a snap kick to his face.  Oshida ducked underneath it.  Now that fight was really beginning.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at her sister as she said how she wanted her to not only feel the pain, but how it felt to be on the verge of death. Thalia knew it was impossible now, she'd been immortal for three years now, and by this point nothing could kill her. Then she started talking about how she isn't a pushover, and how she wouldn't be taking shit from anyone. The blood continued to fall from her check, as she prepared for the oncoming attack.

Tifa flipped a coin into the air, and Thalia wondered what she was doing. She started to do some chant and when the coin came back down it turned into a staff. Afterwards it ejected a rainbow aura that was shaped something like a scythe. She then yelled out:

"*SOUL HUNTER!*"

And Thalia backed up against the tree. _Soul_ Hunt? What did that mean? Earlier she said that she wanted her to feel on the verge of death. Verge of death...Soul Hunt...

Thalia's eye's widened when she realized what Tifa meant. This may be the only jutsu that could "kill her". Assuming from the name it targets the person's soul, if that were true then she'd die from this technique. The blood flow stopped from her check, and Thalia rushed. She put her hands together and made four handseals, and then a swirling vortex of Lightning and Ice formed in her hands. She moved her hand up high and it shot into the air. Not long after the vortex had created a thunderstorm. Thalia smiled as she explained:

"Weather Manipulation---I can't directly control it but that isn't the point of this jutsu."

She closed her eyes for a second and then opened them again:

"Tifa---I can assume that technique will tear my soul out if you hit me with it. If you feel you're justified then go ahead, kill me, I won't stop you. But from now on I won't hold back either."

She then prepared herself, for whatever choice Tifa made.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_Showtime_

Vanitas listened intently as Ikuto was able to give them a pretty good layout of the place. His plan to attack their strongest point was a daring one but it was shrewd. By knocking out the point where the enemy was most consolidated they had a better chance of finding the proverbial needle in the haystack. The structure in front of them was massive _she_ could be anywhere, on top of that their was what seemed like an intricate genjutsu surveillance system.

"You know Ikuto as insufferable as you are those eyes of yours can come in handy from time to time. That said I agree the entrance that's guarded the best is the one we're going to have to hit. I'll hit them hard and fast with my taijutsu then you follow up and cover me with your ninjutsu." Vanitas thought to himself for a second about how they should approach this, as much as he hated to admit it Ikuto was right about pretty much everything.

"Hmph... we're going to hit the Northeast entrance remant."Vanitas looked at the tower using the stars in the sky as a compass to decipher which way was north. With Ikuto in tow he sped to the north east entrance. They quickly scaled the wall and stood perched there. It was just as heavily guarded as they thought but the thing that really caught Vanitas' eye were the attire of the men. They all seemed to be wearing some sort of dark robes with a symbol he had seen before when he was with _her_, or rather when Koji was with her.



The robes featured the symbol prominently, but their faces were concealed by their hoods. They looked more like druids than shinobi. At the gate of the entrance their were ten sentries all dressed in this uniform with undoubtedly more inside.

_Kukukukukukuku_

"It looks like it's showtime!!!"

*DATI BUTSU KANI!!!*

His body became enveloped in a vibrant red light as he roared out the name of his signature move. Descending down on the battle field like a meteorite, the light dissipated and his feet were encased in a black armor ontop of the Void Gear. A new black scarf that was almost obnoxiously long flowed from around his neck as he moved in on the sentries. He pushed off the ground accelerating forward as flames burst from the sides of his Dirty Boots, these Dirty Boots were powered by jets. Before the guard could even react Vanitas moved into his guard appearing in front of the first of the ten sentries he aimed a right straight into the guys gut. He didn't know what hit him, Vanitas was too fast, the man gasped for air and doubled over as Vanitas quickly spun his body and lashed out with a kick aimed for the man jaw line.

*BOOM*

The man's body hurdled through the air with frightening velocity as his body body hit the wall, the impact was enough to leave an imprint. Vanitas turned his attention to two ninja coming at him with pikes. He raised his arms to absorb the shock of the blow, he could feel the kinetic energy beginning to course through the Void Gear. He and the men were stalemated but he couldn't stay there forever and fend off the attack , he kicked the ground igniting the jets on the side of his Dirty Boots, he used the momentum to push forward and throw the men off balance. Quickly he unleashed a barrage of punches into the chest of one of them making him double over, before turning to the other one. He jumped making his body parrallel to the ground as he drove the heels of his feet into the other man's hooded face, drop kicking him and sending him flying backward into the doorway of the northeast entrance. Vanitas landed on his back but he quickly spun on his back, like a break dancer, and got to his feet in one motion kicking the ground again and heading for the door, but two guards beat him to the spot. They were so much slower in comparison to them he could see them sealing, so he did as well. Before they could even react his arm was lit ablaze.

*HIKEN!!!!*

He roared out the name of the attack as a column of fire shot out from his arm and enraptured the two poor souls. They were too slow and they paid for it, the smell of burning skin filled the air as they cried out in anguish. Their skin sizzled and soon the sound of gagging could be heard before the flames dissipated leaving two charred corpses.

"Wrap it up Ikuto!!!"Vanitas didn't waste anytime as the doorway was open he sped into the building.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_The will to prove_

"That's what I want Thalia!" She yelled with a chaotic smile spread across her innocent yet determined face. "I want to be treated like a threat and not some peice of fodder shit! Please, train with me like you want to kill not like you are playing with a dog!"

She kept her eyes locked on her sister as heavy rain fell from the heavens, creating an even brighter glow around her technique and soaking her hair. Her white blouse was soaked, revealing her pink bra underneath but she wasn't bothered. It was freezing, just being out here in short shorts and tights but she didn't care about that either.

All she wanted to do was have a decent battle with her sister and let out all of that negative energy she has built up. She doesn't plan to hit her sister with this as it would kill her, but she wants to at least scare her. Scare her so much that her sister will look at her as a decent threat and not just a little sister that needs protecting. As she glanced over to Date, she had a wicked smile on her face but not one of complete evil. It was one of a girl who was simply letting the negative energy take over, but keeping a hint of control on.

_See? I'm not your little sister who always needs protecting Date,_ she thought as she turned her gaze back to her sister. Here it was, the chance that she'd get to show her everything, and she wasn't going to waste another second!

Tifa let out a cry of war as she charged straight for Thalia, dragging her attack through the ground, creating a large trail of destruction behind her. Using her amazing strength, Tifa used a single hand to toss the incredibly large scythe spinning high into the skies, before appearing just above it. She grabbed it, before coming smashing down on her sister. She'd designed her assault so it would just miss her sister by inches, but destroy the terrain around her.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As the rain poured down Tifa charged at Thalia at an amazing speed. She tossed it into the air and jumped to where it was, bringing it crashing down. It happened so fast she didn't know what the hell happened. However to her shock the ground around her was utterly destroyed, along with all the trees. The crater and the rainbow jutsu was right infront of her. If she were to take a step forward she would die, it was just inches from hitting her. 

"Tifa---Honestly you could have hit me right then and there, but you didn't. However---what you said earlier, I'll give you your wish."

Suddenly she turned into a puddle of blood, and Thalia was standing on the roof of her house. She rose her hand to the air as she screamed out:

"Ice Style: Hundred Ice Flower Funeral!"

Suddenly a blue hole opened up in the clouds, and snow started to fall down towards them. Thalia could see the first snow flake touch the ground, as it sprout a ice flower. Then another, then another.

"Tifa, you said for me to come at you with the intent to kill---this technique sprouts a ice flower from wherever a snow flake touches. This technique will end once the amount of ice flowers reaches as high as that hole in the sky. By that time, well you should know."

The ice flowers kept spawning, where ever a flake touched. She looked at Date, thinking that he's be hit by this technique as well, but it wouldn't matter, she'd deactivate it after this was all done.


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei landed on the ground and sighed as she felt the wetness of her hair place extra weight on her body. The dragon on her side slowly began to go down and soon Kei sighed the warmth of Durga stroking her was gone and only thing that was left was the breeze on bear skin… by the cold cool air brushing up against her bear skin. Kei looked up at the moon and then smiled, no matter where she was the only thing that didn’t change where ever she was…

Kei smiled as she pointed her finger at the moon and launched a bit of lighting at it…

“Bang~” she smiled as she looked at it, bathing in the moonlight, such a free child she became…

Kei sighed as she placed on her clothes and thought about why those two where late. Kei placed Durga on and her eyes narrowed as she sniffed the air….

“They have been gone too long…” Kei said, she could feel Durga on her shoulder

“Do you really want to go?” he asked, “It will be dangerous…”

Kei shook her head as she began to follow Ikuto’s scent. She clicked her heels and then she had activated Spark, she began to go faster and faster with every step she took.

*Taiyou and Kyo Aosuki *

“A lot has happened…My friend…” Taiyou said as she took a seat, “So much that I can’t even count the problems on my fingers…”

Taiyou sighed as she looked out the window, “The branded have became a force to be reckon with,so many refugees have becoming here it almost not enough food to go around. Fuzen is being run into the ground, these bastards know what they are doing to me. Stress me out with Konaha, Kiri, and Suna refugees and then come to me and try to take Fuzen away from me.”

“That will never happen.” Kyo  voice rung though the small room, Taiyou looked at her son and smiled as he spotted a frown on his face,  “If Fuzen falls…We will raise again and again…Like the Phoenix…”

Taiyou smiled as Kyo began to walk towards her and then he looked at Braule before slightly bowing at the man.

“A lot of things have happened…But my mother has me now…”Kyo said as he turned to his mother, “As long as you have me this village will stand strong no matter what…”

Taiyou smiled warmly, “Thank you…”

Kyo nodded before turning to Braule, “Make Fuzen your home until the day we crush Branded…”

* Kyo Aosuki LT *

What the hell was this?

He was so confused, was he on a show? Who was the brat? Who the hell was Aston? Kyo head was beginning to swirl with questions before he shook his head and stepped back from the two kids and just looked at them. The head bands told him where they were from, but Kyo didn’t really wear one. Kyo sighed and looked at both of them.

“Konaha refugees?” Kyo asked, “What are you doing so far from Fuzen? Its dangerous and you can get killed out here.”

Kyo nodded, “Now head back we don’t need children patrolling Fuzen.”


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa smiled with incredible joy as Thalia sent a minature snowstorm floating down towards her, that would either freeze her or kill her, but Tifa wasn't taking the chance. She tossed her scythe into the air, before cartwheeling backwards and catching it. With incredible precision and speed, she sliced the ice flowers in half before beginning to run towards Thalia. 

*CRACK*

"What the-"

Tifa found herself stopped by the ice flowers surrounded around her scythe and now her leg. It had carried on falling, and was now freezing her over. She had only moments to think before she would be frozen over.

*BOOM!*

The ice smashed open as colourful, burning-hot flames glazed the scythe. Tifa had sent her technique through the scythe, but at the cost of less time to use Soul Hunter. Her sister was incredibly strong, and she had to make a major sacrifice to escape that. However, she had been stalled quite a few minutes, leaving her open to attack.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was shocked that Tifa was actually able to break out of the technique, but she didn't waste any time. Her hands started to spark with electricity, and they soon formed orbs. Thalia threw both of them towards Tifa and jumped off the house, she didn't want any damage to come towards it. She looked at the house started to freeze over, she hoped that nothing inside would get damaged, but oh well. She wanted to check on Date as well, wondering if he was okay from her technique, but she didn't have the time, she had to focus on Tifa.

She took her scythe off from her back, charging it with electricity. She was starting to run low on chakra, so she had to take her sister down before it was to late. As the snow started not fall she made a few hand seals a handseal and said:

"Hidden Mist Technique" 

The area filled with mist easily, especially with all the ice around. She needed to stay away from Tifa as long as that technique of hers was active, she couldn't risk getting hit by it. She could see a faint glow from where Tifa was though, due to her scythe's rainbow color and it's intense flames. She'd be able to see where Tifa was but Tifa shouldn't be able to see where Thalia was, this gave her a bit of a advantage against Tifa's overwhelming speed.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 12, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

'Shit!'  Date looked up to see the snowflakes falling to the ground.  He quickly performed seals.  'Sorry about this, buddy!'  He summoned his large white dragon, Reshiram, who gave him a knowing look.  It spread its mighty wings and date took cover underneath it as it froze solid.  "N-no way!"  He looked back down at the battlefield, careful to stay completely under the dragon.  "Just what the Hell kind of technique is that?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Raiko and Suiko were standing outside the Kage room until they recognized someone coming towards them. He had the appearance of a young man about the Prince's age with red hair. Raiko and Suiko just stood by as they watched him entered the Kage room.

--

Braule was waiting for a response from the Kage. Lady Taiyou looked straight up to Braule. “A lot has happened…My friend…” Taiyou said as she took a seat, “So much that I can’t even count the problems on my fingers…”

The old man seemed to have been left out these three years, he could have contributed some how but his absence was his downfall. He didn't show any emotion to these words but on the inside he was truly disappointed. 

Taiyou sighed as she looked out the window, “The branded have became a force to be reckon with,so many refugees have becoming here it almost not enough food to go around. Fuzen is being run into the ground, these bastards know what they are doing to me. Stress me out with Konaha, Kiri, and Suna refugees and then come to me and try to take Fuzen away from me.”

Braule put his two fingers on his nose trying to silently relieve his stress after hearing this. "Taiyou... I will help out as much as I can with this village's conflicts... My clan and family are still trapped in Konoha, I will do as much as I can to defeat the Branded to restore Konoha back to normal. But I do not wish to be a burden to you during my time here, Taiyou..."

Suddenly someone from behind Braule had entered the room and interrupted the conversation, it was a boy with red hair he recognized.

“That will never happen.” Kyo voice rung though the small room, Taiyou looked at her son and smiled as he spotted a frown on his face, “If Fuzen falls…We will raise again and again…Like the Phoenix…”

Braule looked at this boy as he was talking trying to remember who he was. 

Kyo nodded before turning to Braule, “Make Fuzen your home until the day we crush Branded…”

Braule looked at the boy, "I appreciate your offer and accept it. Kyo Aosuki, you have grown since I last saw you. You don't remember me but I remember you when you were a little boy along with your sister." Braule closed his eyes and smiled. "I'm Braule Ranen, leader of the Ranen clan, and I will help Fuzenkagure as much as I can to take down the branded and free my clan of their isolation." 

Braule turned to Lady Taiyou, "Oh I forgot to mention one more thing Taiyou. I also brought my son here, he is waiting outside for a response from me. I don't think you have ever met him, but it is your decision if you want to." Braule smiled as he looked out the window with Taiyou.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

Sanu kept his rotation deflecting the kunai carelessly thrown at him. He had never seen such a pitiful display of power before. Sanu stopped his rotation and landed gracefully before firing his Ten Bone Finger Drills at the Hatake boy. He smirked as he wondered how a pitiful ninja like him would evade that in mid-air. 

"Your time is up go rest with the other trash!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kazuma Hatake*

Kazuma gave a _'hn'_ and swiped his fingers.  The shuriken he had thrown were connected to his fingers by strings, and they flew back around for a second assault on the Kaguya, who had distracted himself with his bone drills.  Kazuma performed a series of handseals and disappeared in a cloud of smoke, the Kaguya's bone slamming into a boulder.  Change of Body Stance technique.  He was hidden within the forest and he performed a single handseal.  Four more shuriken flew from the shadows of the previous four, attacking the Kaguya with a barrage of eight shuriken.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 12, 2011)

Sazude Senju LT

sazude's shuriken were deflected by the spiky kid's shuriken. the spiky kid then jumped and attacked the bone guy  with a white sword saying "watch yourself kaguya". the bony guy then jumped in a spinning motion and deflected the attack. the spiky kid then jumped off of the bone guy and threw 4 shuriken at sazude. sazude dodged to the left and took his kunai and blocked 2 of the shuriken while the other 2 was caught in a tree. the bone guy then shot out some small white sharp objects out his fingers. i think those look like bones! sazude thought to himself. the spiky hair kid then substituted the attack.
"where is he now?!" sazude said, keeping on guard.
he then saw some shurikens shoot at the bone guy. sa sazude was watching the fight, he was thinking that he was being ignored again. he was kinda happy and at the same time kind of annoyed at the fact that they were ignoring him. he too joined in raining 3 shuriken at the bone user.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

*Zero Inugami LT*

Zero for a second wondered if he was just a member of Fuzen, and doing a general patrol. But desire to see justice had filled Zero. Missing his chance to use his chakra scalpel, he moved quickly his left hand littering the area around the shinobi with exploding tags. At the present moment he didn't have many destruction jutsu and have to rely on his ninja tools. 

To aid him from suffering a quick beating, he smashed down a smoke bomb. Hoping the confusion and sudden act would allow him to pull back, and take the battle to the streets of Fuzen. So That is when the real fight can begin. He thought to himself as he made his way to the village.


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
Liquid Time Arc: The Smile that tell lies:

---First Person---
_Vanitas?

Full of mystery, full of seriousness?Just having you turn to me send shocks though my system. Almost like you can rip out my soul and I wouldn?t be upset, hell I probably hand you my soul on a sliver plater with trimmings on it if it pleases you. I would do so much for you, but I don?t know why?

Is this what kids called a crush? No..I don?t think it a crush?

I wish I could tell you how I feel, I wish I could see what behind that mask, but you won?t let me. It seems like you are hiding something from me, is that why you walk away from me?

Are you thinking about her? Her who dominate your mind, your thoughts, your actions, why am I so jealous? Why am I jealous of a girl I probably don?t know? Vanitas why won?t you answer me?! It makes me angry! So angry?

Why do I think of you? Why do I want to see you so badly? Why? You idiot? You stupid mask villain! This isn?t sailor moon! You aren?t tuxedo mask destined to be with me!

?

Vanitas, you make my heart beat and stop?Who are you?

-Kei Aosuki_
---First Person End---​
Kei looked up from her book to see him from her window; she blushed before turning off the light in her room. But she didn?t go to bed; she sat at the bottom of the window hoping to tame her beating heart. She was getting flustered and she didn?t even actually see him, the dragon tattoo began to release it tail and move up towards Kei body?

Kei moaned as the warmth ate at her waist and something bubbled causing Kei to let out a whimper as the dragon bit it?s tail as it finished it travel around her waist.

Kei bite her lip hard as she placed her middle finger in her mouth and bit down hard?

?Vanitas?? Kei moaned as the moonlight shined in, soon the dragon glowed bright sky blue, ?Ahhh!!?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 12, 2011)

Sazude Senju

as sazude landed from out of the tree, the kunoichi walked over to the other ninja and said "i'e studied the five great villages in and out." she then took a seat and continued by saying,"and to answer your question, i'm just on a scouting mission at the moment." the other ninja just looked at the female ninja and then dissappeared into the  forest.  how rude?! sazude was thinking to himself. the nerve of him!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

Seeing the shuriken redirect themselves Sanu knew he had to use more chakra. He changed his stance gathering chakra and infusing his bone claws. After he had finished in almost a split second he sliced through the  8 shuriken the Hatake boy threw and deflected the others. It was the Dance of The Wolverine he had created bone claws and focused enough chakra to slash through the weak shuriken.*"It seems I had to up the ante a bit I'm surprised trash like you are this good but it all ends now I will obliterate you and nothing will be left when I'm done!"*

Sanu smiled crazily as he shunshin'd into the forest slashing through trees eagerly awaiting the Hatake boys response. This excitement made Sanu have hope that afterwards he would be beyond powerful.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 12, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He fell to his feet noticing the amount of ninja that were taken out, it would seemed that they managed to pin point their location, of course Ikuto was left behind to deal with the rest, Ikuto saw as Vanitas headed into the building, of course he would leave his to deal with the inside problems. Ikuto closed his eyes, he concentrated his chakara into the inside of his eyes, he heard foot steps nearing and soon.

"Sharingan!"

A fist was throw to his face Ikuto held the extension of his arm before it could reach his body and pulled him closer, Venitas was fast, but Ikuto's strength was his forte. He saw as the man drew closer, in his eyes it was as if time ran slowly, as he neared his eyes were firmly placed on this man and so...

Elbowed.

Ikuto elbowed the man of his face, soon three more followed all throwing their ninjutsu towards him, fireball jutsu, one of the basic techniques of the ninja world, as the flames reached Ikuto, he just welcomed it and soon the flames turned blue as filling Ikuto body the flame armor that engulfed him, blitzing the enemy he made his way behind them smashing his feet of the back side of the head of the ninja in the middle sending hurling towards the door, Ikuto managed to get under the other one planting his feet on his chin, leaving him with a broken jaw on his hands while the other formed hand signs, Ikuto smirked behind his mask and so he inhaled while storing chakara in his chest area.

"Fire Style: Fire Ball Jutsu!"

Ikuto threw his fireball technique without the needed hand signs, of course someone with enough skill with fire as Ikuto could preform them in an instance, the blades fire bending ability is quite useful in situation like this. 

The man burned within the flames and yet more headed him way, it seemed like they all wanted to die. They noticed their entrance? Of course not, no alarms were activated... very well it seemed that the time to hold back was over.

"Sharingan Soufuusha Sannotachi - Sharingan Windmill Triple Blade"

Ikuto pulled out a multitude of ninja tools all covered in his flames as he threw them thin lines that were suppose to be invisible to the naked eye were engulfed in fire, but it mattered little, Ikuto manipulated them and wrapped the remaining ninja within its fiery grasps.

"Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu!"  

An even larger stream of fire ran through the wires and forced themselves towards the target.

*BOOM!*

A larger fire shrouded their bodies, unlike Ikuto their bodies slowly burned and turned to ask. Ikuto relased his azure flames and headed towards the door and after Venitas, he was fast but he could probably reach him on time. But something caught his eye... he stopped to see some sort of symbol dropped on the floor by some of the enemies, he analyzed it thoroughly. He had seen this before... the thought brought Ikuto's had to his chin and he slowly felt a presence... 

*-Growl!-*

Ikuto hand led loose of this artifact as soon as the face of a demon showed in his face....

"Jashinist? What? This signs are from the immortals. How are these here. Remnant... you know something I don't..."

Ikuto rushed inside the bulding looking for Venitas


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Determined to wander around to destroy scum his movements increased speeding from branch to branch trying to find anywhere. Sanu had wanted the world to be his so he may save it. His plan become so powerful it would be blasphemous to fight against him. His determination for training to gain more power was more like his obsession. His goal was to save the unsave-able to help the unhelp-able and to purge the world of evil. He had nobel intentions but only madness and evil helped in his execution of his methods. Sanu allowed strange thoughts of a lover creep into his head only to be silenced by cold hard facts.

No one was pure enough for him.

And to be truthful no one ever will be.......

Sanu sighed at his very thoughts knowing them to be sadly true. As he made his way forward he had noticed he was being followed by someone. It wasn't easily detected but he had and now he wanted to know who it was.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 12, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Hakro noticed a guy enter the Er and the doctors were not around, as this was a small and not many doctors around. Hakro picked up the guy and enter the room where his sister was at. "Help jim first my sister could wait some more time." "Put him on the other bed, sir." Spike stood still looking like a stuff toy that the doctors gave Akina to calm her down. Hakro left the room. The doctors went over to the guy and reconized him as they started to work on his body to stop the blood from boling out and heal the burns on his body. Akina open her eyes as her ears tried to picked up what was going on in the er as well. Spike put his head on her stomache and watched as his wolf tail twitched as he watched the doctors running around healing other people.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

"What you bring?" Darius asked rather intruiged. TYhings had changed. He wasn't as angry as he used to be but there was still the occasional moods and he still had a temper that kinda got worse but oh well what can you do? He looked at Akina.
"Yes i have changed though i don't klnow how to describe it...." he said rubbing the back of his head. He was never good at describing things that was usually Diana's department. He would tell her but she wouldn't as she looked rather angry but was holding it in.

*Diana*

That jerk! How dare say say she was still looking for a man. She wasn't in the first place anyway. She kept her cool though not wanting seem like a nagging hag after all this time but she was close to snapping. She swept a stry strand of hair back and smiled slightly. 
"No i am not looking for a man and i never was. l don't need one. lf i find one well ok then but if i don't no big deal. en are useless sometimes and i don't need one." she said calmy. All of that was true except she kinda did want someone...kinda and that was a small kinda too. A girl didn't need a man. Ask Violet she would agree she muttered.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

"I thought it was the other way around, that women are useless and should get back in to the kitchen where they belong. Here we go with the boy toys again towards women they use use then leave us for nothing." "That is why you and Diana will always be alone with nobody and Violet does not trust men from her past life." Akina cooked her head towards Darius, "it is okay if you can't describe it, but maybe the way you show it is describing it." Hakro took his cold eyes off Diana and looked back at Darius, he pulled out a bag, as he pulled out a baby black diamond rattlesnake, it was sleeping. "No joke, my mom is fond of any type of snake." Akina had a feeling that Hakro past the line was past of which of Diana and Hakro had past, she was thinking here we go again aftr three years.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 13, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> Sazude Senju
> 
> as sazude landed from out of the tree, the kunoichi walked over to the other ninja and said "i'e studied the five great villages in and out." she then took a seat and continued by saying,"and to answer your question, i'm just on a scouting mission at the moment." the other ninja just looked at the female ninja and then dissappeared into the  forest.  how rude?! sazude was thinking to himself. the nerve of him!



Asuka watched as the Kaguya boy suddenly ran off for no apparent reason. "Hm. Not very polite." She crossed her arms and stood up, turning around to face the other ninja. "I hope you're not with the Branded either. What's your name?"


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 13, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Asuka watched as the Kaguya boy suddenly ran off for no apparent reason. "Hm. Not very polite." She crossed her arms and stood up, turning around to face the other ninja. "I hope you're not with the Branded either. What's your name?"



Sazude Senju
 “if i was with the branded, wouldnt i have done something harmful to you by now?” sazude asked. 
“hey, my name is sazude, i came out to just look through the forest and train a little bit,” sazude said.
“whats your name?” sazude asked.
as sazude was talking to her, he was curious about this girl and what her face actually looked liked under the mask she is wearing. he was also wondering why she was scouting the area. he also thought to himself that this girl was not a fan of the branded obviously. maybe they did something to her. whatever it could be, she seemed like an enemy to them. and an enemy of his enemies were a potential ally and friend to him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kazuma Katake
*
"Got you."

The sound of hundreds of birds filled the air, chirping away like mad.  It was coming from behind the Kaguya, and a brilliant white light announced the formation of Kazuma's strongest technique.  The white haired ninja flew out of the brush he was hiding in, using his great speed to swiftly close the distance between he and his target.  He aimed his powerful lightning jutsu at the back of the young ninja.

"_Chidori!_"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 13, 2011)

*~{ReiMei Mayonaka -LT-}~*

ReiMei's eyes were glazed, he was still a little out of it. "Branded? Who are th.." ReiMei collapsed to the ground still conscious but very very weak from the loss of blood. "Who are they? Why am I here?" ReiMei tried to get up but, he wasn't able to hold his body up and gave up on standing. He then looked towards the girl. "Who are you? Did you save me?" ReiMei propped himself up against some random object to try and get better leverage.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Three members of the resistance were running for their lives at the sight of the white-haired man.  They were genin, they weren't ready for this.  The ran past a tall young man with orange hair and bright red eyes, staring down the white-haired man menacingly.  This young man was Uchiha Date, who had come to his home to see it in shambles, a war raging between the Konoha citizens and the Branded.  Date walked toward the white-haired man calmly, keeping his eyes focused on him.

"It's time you scum left my home."


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sazude Senju LT

after the bony ninja deflected the shuriken, he said, “it seems i had to up the ante a bit. i'm surprised thrash like you are this good but it all ends now. i will obliterate you and nothing will be left when im done!”
with that, the bone ninja just left and ran into the forest. sazude then heard sounds, as if there were a lot of birds chirping. 
“got you,” the spiky haired ninja said as he lunged from his hiding spot in a bush. he lunged toward the bone ninja's direction.
yes sazude was thinking to himself. if there both distracted ith each other and could have hardly any interest in him, then he could get the upper hand by either waiting till one ninja knocked out one, help the losing one defeat the stronger one, or by letting the two knock each other out! sazude followed behind the spiky haired boy in the forest.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

As he walked forward some stayed away from him, some ran in fear of him. He had gotten a bad reputation even after these three years of ruling Konoha. Well, maybe that just added onto it. He continued to walk forward until he was stopped by a young shinobi, with orange hair. He told him it was time for him to leave his home. Gin sighed, this young boy was brave, but he just didn't understand. The situation and who he was talking to, that is.

"Are you talking to me? Well sorry, I can't fulfill _that_ wish. The boss has me stationed here until further notice---and in fact, he's going to come visit me today."

He then reached his hand out to pat the kids head as he said:

"Surly you must realize that I can't chose when to go abandon this place as I see fit, the boss will surly have my head for that. However I must you, you are rather brave approaching me like this---do you perhaps know who I am?"

He tilted his head up to the sky, and then continued with:

"Well this certainty was a interesting talk, but if you don't mind I have more important matters to attend with, and can't deal with your problems at the moment."

He then waited, to see if he would get out of his way.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

He slashed and cut down any tree in his way the Hatake boy had to be here. Such a pitiful excuse for a ninja could not have evaded him. Sanu sensed something suddenly hearing the chirping of birds growing closer to his ears. The Hatake boy had revealed himself. "Got you. Chidori!"

The sheer stupidity of using such a jutsu against a kaguya clan member was astounding. Without even turning around Sanu released the last part of Dance of the Genji and a  barrage of razor-sharp bones instantaneously sprout from his back making them 12 meters long in length in only a matter of seconds. Thinking the Hatake boy was skewered he released the bones from his back.*"Ha...Ha....I used up allot of chakra on that last attack damn it my body....."*  Sanu fell to one knee having exerted more chakra then needed.*"Ha...Ha....I told you I'd annilate you!..Ha......Ha....You gawd damned worm!"*


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa looked around, now her eyesight filled with mist. At first she had a cocky smile on her face as she could simply sense where Thalia's soul was. However, the moment she tried to blood began trickling down from her nose. She felt the scarlet liquid before wondering what was going on. She dropped her scythe, creating a large crater in the ground.

"What the ...?"

Tifa looked around as the Soul Hunter technique eventually dissapeared, turning back into a small coin. The girl picked up the coin before trying to walk, only to collapse again to the ground. She tried to get back up but to no avail.
_
What the hell is going on!? Why am I bleeding like this? I can't even find her soul anymore ... does using Soul Hunter and sensing souls have an effect of some sort?_

Within seconds of her last thought, Tifa was knocked out as blood continued to pour from her nose.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kazuma Hatake*

Kazuma pressed on, his chidori tearing through the bones of the Kaguya.  However, he held back, not ripping his spine out.  He dropped to the ground in front of the boy, breathing heavily.  Chidori took a lot out of him.  Sweat had formed on his forehead as he walked toward the Kaguya.  He knealt down before him and looked into his eyes.  "What is it you want, Kaguya?  What is it that drives you?"

*
Date Uchiha LT*

Date smirked.  "Just following orders, eh?  Well then, you'll have to pardon me.  We Konoha ninja have orders to flee on sight of you, but I cannot do that.  So I'm breaking the rules a bit here."  He drew his red bladed sword and vanished, moving toward the man with his considerable speed.  He closed in on the white haired man in a second and aimed a powerful swing at him, his blade burning hot with fire chakra.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled, preparing for her sister's on coming attack, and then, nothing. Her sisters attack faded and dropped to the ground. She could also hear her sister fall to the ground. Panicked she undid both her mist and hundred ice flower jutsu and rushed straight towards Tifa. The ice shattered everywhere, disappearing. The storm disappeared as well, along with the mist. She rushed right next to Tifa's side, she seemed to be having a horrible nose bleed, and she was unconscious. She yelled out:

"Date, help me!"

She was no medic, but she put her hand up to Tifa's neck to see if she still had a pulse, and she did. What the hell happened? Was it because of that Soul Hunt technique? How dangerous...it seems every jutsu has it drawbacks indeed.

*[Gin]*

He was surprised that this kid was even going to try anything against him, even though he knew who he was. As the attack got closer and closer to Gin he just stood there, until the very last instance, where he appeared right behind Date. He softly said:

"If you want to hit me then you're going to have to have something faster than that."

He turned towards the kid as he said:

"Although I really don't want to fight you. Fighting a kid like yourself doesn't sound like that much fun. Especially now since I've been told I'm not aloud to kill anyone. So I ask you again to please consider what you're doing."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

"TIFA!"

Date appeared next to the girls, on one knee.  He was hunched over her, removing the hair from her forehead to check it.  She wasn't running a fever...  He took his forehead protector from his pocket and used it to clean the blood from her nose.  "What the Hell could have happened?  Does Soul Hunt really do that much to her?"


*Date Uchiha LT*

Date didn't wait for him to stop talking.  While the man was mid-sentence he was right behind him, vanishing behind him swiftly.  He performed a single seal and two more clones appeared around the man.  They both performed a fireball jutsu, as did Date, sending a triple fireball toward the man.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Liquid Time_

*"Your death is what moves me"*His cough contained blood yet with pure will his body began to move his damaged spine semi-repaired yet with little chakra left he decided to either fight or evade and focusing on repair. His body was badly injured yet all of his bones willed his movement. At first it was and attempt to stand shakily executed he began to move himself away from the Hatake. Yet it was all for not as his body began to fail*"Tch move damn it move so we can kill him"* Sanu willed himself this time closer to the Hatake boy.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sazude Senju LT

as sazude reached the scene, he saw his plan coming into fruition. the two shinobi were infront of him. sazude was right, they might just have seen each other alone, and they did. 
“hello guys, forgot about me?” sazude said as he was taking out a shuriken.
“you two were sssooo into each other that you practically forgot about me!” sazude said, as he was deciding whether or not to take advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

Noticing the two clones appear around him he knew that this kid wasn't going to stop. He sighed, kids like these needed to be stopped by force. The two shadow clones created a fire ball jutsu, and he could presume the real one was behind him. With no where else to go he quickly jumped into the air and landed behind the clones, with his sword out. The fireball jutsu's collided and Gin turned around, looking at the explosion of the colliding attacks. He started to clap as he said:

"Wow that was amazing! You managed to corner me with your shadow clones and tried to enclose me with your fire ball jutsu's. I truly am surprised you were almost able to pull something like that off. But like I said, you're going to have to hit me with something faster than that if you want to get me." 

Suddenly the two clones fell down, grabbing their chest as if they had been wounded. They then went away in a cloud of smoke.

"Maybe the only way to get you to stop is to physically stop you. Oh well, if that's what needs to be done then I'll just finish this quickly."

He made his sword more visible to the kid, showing him the short blade. With his shut eyes and his snaky smile he asked:

"Before I continue, may I ask you what your name is?"

*[Thalia]*

She looked at Date, and then back down at Tifa.

"I'm not sure. That was one powerful jutsu---I can only imagine that it'd probably be the side effects of that jutsu, I didn't case this effect---"

She looked down at her sister in worry, wondering if she'd be all right. Then quickly looking up at Date she said:

"Come on, let's take her inside. The air out here is still really cold, and in her condition that might just make it worst."

She stood up, locating her gloves as she said to Date:

"Can I trust you with this? I would do it myself but I don't want to freeze her over by carrying her inside."

She then walked over to where she had dropped her gloves, putting them on.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 13, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> Sazude Senju
> ?if i was with the branded, wouldnt i have done something harmful to you by now?? sazude asked.
> ?hey, my name is sazude, i came out to just look through the forest and train a little bit,? sazude said.
> ?whats your name?? sazude asked.
> as sazude was talking to her, he was curious about this girl and what her face actually looked liked under the mask she is wearing. he was also wondering why she was scouting the area. he also thought to himself that this girl was not a fan of the branded obviously. maybe they did something to her. whatever it could be, she seemed like an enemy to them. and an enemy of his enemies were a potential ally and friend to him.



Asuka put her hands on her hips. "I'm Asuka. My higher ups sent me here to scout the area and chart out whatever I can." She looked him up and down. Saude was rather short when compared to her. "Hmm, I've got some free time. Care for a friendly spar?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date lifted Tifa gently and carried her into the house, holding her close against his chest.  He went up to her room and laid her gently on the bed, his eyes never leaving her face.  They held a sorrowful care to them.  He was sorry.  He was sorry he ever betrayed her trust.  He was sorry he didn't show her how much he loved her.  He lowered his lips to hers and kissed her, holding it for a little while, but making it very gentle, before slowly pulling away.

"Please be okay, Tifa."


*Date Uchiha LT*

Date was already in front of the man, pushing his sword out of the way with his hand on the flat side of it.  They were about the same height.  Date looked at him from behind his fringe of orange hair, Sharingan boring into the man's eyes.  "My name is Uchiha Date.  Stop talking to my like I'm a kid.  I'm 18 years old and I've spent most of my life fighting.  Don't talk..."  He aimed a deadly quick slice to the man's stomach.  "Like you know me!"


*Kazuma Hatake*

Kazuma sighed at the boy and turned to leave when the other boy appeared.  He gave him a silent glare, sizing him up for what seemed like hours, but was really only a few seconds, before he finally spoke.  "If you're really so cowardly to attack an already weakened opponent, then come.  But don't be surprised if you're taken down as well."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

Gin looked down at the kid, or should he say the "eighteen year old". Gin smiled as Date aimed a blow to Gin's stomach. Gin then appeared to the right of Date, with his hand on Date's right shoulder. He said:

"Oh so you're from the Uchiha clan! No wonder why you're so rebellious. Also you're eighteen, from looks I pegged you as fifteen or sixteen, but I've never been good at that. I guess you really aren't a kid, only six years younger than me. Boy you sure do have potential then."

He then quickly moved twenty feet behind Date, but didn't just leave. He left a slight cut on Date's right shoulder. Nothing serious, just a slight normal cut that wasn't deep at all. Gin turned around as he said:

"Now that I recall, since you're a Uchiha you must have the Sharingan right? Well I'd recommend using it, who knows, it might give you the edge you need to beat me."

He kept his eyes closed, with that same smile on his face, wondering what Uchiha Date might do next. He seemed to get in over his head a lot, but he sure did show potential.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sazude Senju

"aum, no. im ok. i kinda was doing some training before i came and saw you guys fending off those ninja. some of my chakra is down, so i'm not at my full. besides, you look like your a tough kunoichi! i might not can handle you yet! hahaha,” sazude said, laughing a little nervously. 
“er-hem, so your higher ups sent you in here huh? so, who are these "higher ups" exactly?

Sazude Senju Liquid Time

while sazude was thinking about what to do next, the spiky haired kid looked at sazude for a few seconds before saying,“if your really so coward to attack an already weakened opponent, then come. but dont be surprised if your taken down as well.”
“hahahahaha, you dont have to worry, im not that kind of a person. and you take ME DOWN!! not in your weakened state you can't. it actually looks like you guys look like you kinda need healing too. although, i was kinda annoyed that you guys ignored me,” sazude said.
“so what will it be guys? healing or no?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 13, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> Sazude Senju
> 
> "aum, no. im ok. i kinda was doing some training before i came and saw you guys fending off those ninja. some of my chakra is down, so i'm not at my full. besides, you look like your a tough kunoichi! i might not can handle you yet! hahaha,? sazude said, laughing a little nervously.
> ?er-hem, so your higher ups sent you in here huh? so, who are these "higher ups" exactly?



Asuka shrugged at Sazude turning her sparring match down. "Aw, you're no fun." As Sazude explained that he probably couldn't handle her himself, she crossed her arms. "Heheh. I guess not. The truth is, I'm sort of worn out myself at the moment."  She took a seat on a nearby rock. "I can't tell you much, but my superiors sent me from Konoha. Their involved in the research department there. So now that I've told you a little about me, what is your story? Are you from Konoha?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

"Let the trails of becoming an Angel begin." The boss waved and Sakurai was covered in complete darkness. It was as if he fell into a void of no return. *"Why do I feel so cold?"*










A breath of the past, a stir from the future and the void of the present fused together and placed Sakurai into a dream like state. "The new Recruit will have to suffer the utmost extremes of the human mind to be able to become an Angel. Oh, and its natural to want to die at some parts. We are used to their screams." Color and pain seized his body and mind. He woke up to flames falling from the sky like rain. "I am your first trail. What ever you were shall die and you will rise from the shell of what you once were and become an Angel, mortal." The scarlet angel that seemed it was more of a nightmare than a dream that the two he saw before. It walked closer and closer and Sakurai couldn't move. The angel looked more like a girl when she stepped into the lit area he was in. She held a hot poker and swung it around with he end that was a circle. "Time to carve the incantations that will start the process of your initiation." 

Outside the void of Sakurai's mind the boss of the Angels watched him to see the progression. When Sakurai screamed none of them jumped except one did begin to walk over to him. "It has begun, and you." The boss pointed, "you shall be his guardian angel. Which means if he dies you clean it up." Sakurai's body was knelt down on the ground and the guardian Angel could see the incantations begin to seer into his flesh.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen LT*












The boy dress in black entered Konoha as he's tightening his gloves just arriving from Fuzenkagure. Several genin were fleeing from the direction the boy was heading towards. "Is there some kind of commotion occuring up ahead?" The boy thought and started to walk towards the path of destruction filled with fire and flames.

"This part of Konoha has been damaged. Have the branded done this or the rebels?" The person known as the Prince had wondered walking through the flames covered on each side of the street. He then noticed fighting in the distance between what seems to be a branded member and another person. Noctis felt like the boy needed help, "I'm probably going to regret just standing and watching... So as a Prince... I will help defeat the branded to free my clan..." The boy exclaimed as he started to move off into the distance.

As Noctis was moving with his intense speed, the fighting and the noise grew closer and louder until he could identify who the two people were, a white haired man and a oranged haired boy around Noctis's age. They both were clashing together with jutsu and taijutsu as Noctis found the right moment to come in between them. With one step, Noctis appeared right front of their eyes, "You know, the commotion you guys have started is giving off attention to others.... And when I see problems such as these, I can't bear but to help solve them. _For there is nothing good or bad, but thinking makes it so._" as Noctis closed his eyes and crossed his arms smiling. "As the Prince of the Ranen clan, I will free my clan from the Branded's rule." Noctis opened his eyes and started to face the white haired man getting ready to fight.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 13, 2011)

PAIN Is Inevitable said:


> *~{ReiMei Mayonaka -LT-}~*
> 
> ReiMei's eyes were glazed, he was still a little out of it. "Branded? Who are th.." ReiMei collapsed to the ground still conscious but very very weak from the loss of blood. "Who are they? Why am I here?" ReiMei tried to get up but, he wasn't able to hold his body up and gave up on standing. He then looked towards the girl. "Who are you? Did you save me?" ReiMei propped himself up against some random object to try and get better leverage.



*Akina Ezel LT*

The black wof growled saying you can take the credit to find another guy in your life. Akina got off the wolf feeling much stronger since the infection took control of her ody. The white and black wolf left the room leaving them alone. "The branded are the ones thatre taking over the five major cities in each country but only a few only stand. My name is Akina, yes I save you. You are here because youwere bleeding to death, you should still be in bed from a attack like that." She went over to him pick him up bridal style, she walked back to one of of the beds and layed down with him on the bed. Her breasts rubed against his chest. "So, who are you, I know you still want to get out of here, so where do you want to go?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

*???*​
Sat on the edge of the Konoha mansion now decorated with Branded posters and flags, the fully-cloaked man watched as his prot?g? battled against a youngster. He knew both incredibly well, having even had a run in with the younger one's great-great grandmother quite some time ago. Next to him stood Clarissa and another cloaked figure with a special mask.

"*It's a pity that the citizens of Konoha still think they have a chance. Change is near, and there is no way me and my loyal, hard-working followers will pass up this chance. I've even taken a break from Amegakure to check up on here, and I am greeted with this?*" he spoke with a well-mannered voice, one of a highly-educated individual.

"I agree sir~," Clarissa purred as she traced her smooth hands across the man's shoulders. He shrugged her off, causing her to back away a little.

"*I suspect that more citizens will get brave after this and attempt to launch a rebellion of some sort.*"

"Well then why don't we take action and kill every single one of these ... filthy bastards here?"

"*Even though our actions say otherwise, I have great respect for Konoha. I will not trample on her soil and slaughter her citizens. You are a fool and incredibly disrespectful to consider that option, Clarissa.*"

He stood up, brushing off his ebony-black cloak before jumping down from the mansion. The other cloaked-figure followed after him, while Clarissa simply returned to the Hokage's mansion with a smug smile. The man only took a few more steps before being stopped by a woman with a large bust and blonde hair, with a whole crowd of shinobi behind her.

"_You!_ You are the one behind this all, aren't you!? You pop in every few months or so, but we finally know that you are the bastard behind all this!" She accused the man who simply smiled at her allegations.

"*Really? Where's your proof?*"

"I don't need any fucking proof!"

"*Well that's not a very fair justice system is it?*"

"*SHUT UP!*" With incredible speed, Edie raised her fist and attempted to smash the man's face in. However, he swiftly caught her punch before twisting her arm backwards, tugging hard enough that her bones could be heard cracking and her muscles slowly tearing. She let out a scream of pain before holding it all in through biting her lip until it bled.

"*Foolish woman--- no, girl. Such a foolish little girl who hit puberty oh so early thinks she can take on an adult? You have no respect for your elders. Me, Gin and my assistant here own the beautiful village of Konoha yet you have the arrogance to disrespect us!?*"

Edie let out small screams as he tugged harder and harder, before eventually ripping her arm off in a bloody display. Most of the crowd had already run off in fear, leaving a bleeding Edie. He tossed her arm on to her body before smirking.

"*Go clean yourself up. You're pathetic,*" he scoffed to himself before walking straight past the bleeding woman, with his assistant right behind him.
------------------------

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa awoke to find herself on her bed and shivering, with Date right beside her.

"_D-Date?_ What are you doing?" she breathed as she looked down at her clothes to see they were still wet, and probably the source of her drop in temprature. Usually she would ask Date to leave, but he was like a brother to her and she was sure she had felt something touch her lips as she woke up. He probably kissed her, and she wasn't sure why as they weren't boyfriend and girlfriend ... at least she didn't see them as that.

"I'm soaking wet and shivering. I need to get out of these clothes," she mumbled as she sat up from her bed, before taking off her top to reveal her pink lace bra. Sure she was in front of Date, but she knew he wouldn't try and rape her. He wasn't like that. 

Tifa walked over to her dresser and opened it, only to see a white vest and a pair of short shorts again. However, they were from three years ago so probably didn't fit her. However, she didn't have a choice. Tifa took off her soaked shorts and tights, before quickly putting on the white vest. It was tight, especially around her chest; almost like it was squeezing it down against her bones. It only went to just above her belly button too, so she couldn't help but feel like a bit of a slut. But when she put on the shorts, at least they fit.

"Where's Thalia? I didn't ... hurt her, did I?"
​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 13, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> "I thought it was the other way around, that women are useless and should get back in to the kitchen where they belong. Here we go with the boy toys again towards women they use use then leave us for nothing." "That is why you and Diana will always be alone with nobody and Violet does not trust men from her past life." Akina cooked her head towards Darius, "it is okay if you can't describe it, but maybe the way you show it is describing it." Hakro took his cold eyes off Diana and looked back at Darius, he pulled out a bag, as he pulled out a baby black diamond rattlesnake, it was sleeping. "No joke, my mom is fond of any type of snake." Akina had a feeling that Hakro past the line was past of which of Diana and Hakro had past, she was thinking here we go again aftr three years.



*Darius*

Geez these guys were going to go at it again? He felt like going under the table as he saw Diana's hand tremble. She was holding it back but for how long? She looked at Akina again.
"I guess so then" he said smiling slightly. He saw Hakro pull out baby black daimond rattlesnake. He looked at it. lt looked kinda cute but they were dangerous even at birth.
"Your mom is a snake fanatic?" he asked. He thought girls usually hated these kinds of things. Well Diana for sure. He spared another glance in her direction.

*Diana*

Diana was trying to hold back her anger but it was useless. Te dam broje and her anger came flooding out. She slamed her hand on the table.
You brat how dare you utter those words! I should tear you a new one for even saying i should go to the kitchen were i belong. Save that crap for your mother! she said angrily then she saw the snake. "Abd put tht thing away before i kill it and turn it into a belt. That's disgustng. ls your mom another Orochimaru?" she said calming down then sitting. She fixed her slughtly messed up hair. Dang guy was asking for it.

*Soidad*

Solidad's eyes did twicht with anger when Hakro spoke those words and as Diana spoke she too wanted to tear him limb from limb for that unwannted comment but she hada  better restraint on herself than Diana did s she was able to hold it in. When she saw the snake she nearly screamed. She knew venom wouldn't affect her its just she was never a huge fan of serpents. Those things just creepted her out like insects did. She hated then but wouldn't touch then to do something about them either.


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2011)

* Kyo and Taiyou Aosuki *

“It’s an honor to make a deal with you, Mr.Ranen.” 

Kyo smiled at the older man and Taiyou just watched a bit, she look at how well he grown and how much of a man he became. Kyo was trying to prime himself into becoming Kage, he listened to every word but at the same time made his own decision.  He listened to his mothers and all the elders around him but at the same time he didn’t let others change his personality.

Kyo turned to Braule, “You have a boy?” Kyo asked then turning to his mother who just nodded

“Please, your family is my family~” Taiyou purred, “I bet he is good looking!” she laughed before sitting down.

Kyo missed the light hearted nature his family, but the truth is it far from it. His mother was getting sick, his sister was going though an identity crisis, and the angels were trying to make him become Lucifer. If life wasn’t as hard as it was now. Then Kyo didn’t know what the hell to do, he just had to sit and wait for something to happen


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

The old man shook the boy's hand with a strong grasp and let go.

“It’s an honor to make a deal with you, Mr.Ranen.” 

Braule Ranen, the leader of the Ranen clan, can see potential leadership inside this boy similar to his son's potential. "It's my pleasure and my honor to shake hands with the son of the Lady Kage." Kyo Aosuki looked surprised to Braule's mention of his son. 

Kyo turned to Braule, “You have a boy?” Kyo asked then turning to his mother who just nodded

“Please, your family is my family~” Taiyou purred, “I bet he is good looking!” she laughed before sitting down.

The old man smiled and looked at Kyo, "Yes my son is the soon to be leader of the Ranen clan after my time passes. Your sister should know him well since she went on a certain mission with him as I was told. He is waiting right outside this building if you want to meet him, he is around your age as well." 

Braule turned to Lady Taiyou. "Taiyou, you are doing me a great help, my debt will be great to complete but I will do all I can to pay that back." Braule took out a slip of paper promising 5 million ryo to start paying off her debt. "I think this should take care of the charges we will encounter during our time here." Braule reached out to give her the slip of paper.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He looked on as another one of them joined the fray. He claimed that he would put a stop to the Branded.

"Oh really? I guess we are making a commotion, although nothing serious has happened."

He looked at the two, so they were serious about this. Maybe it was the pride of their clans and saving them from his rule that drove them, who knew.

"Anyways as much as I want to play with you kids I have more important matters to attend to, so maybe it's best to end this no---"

Suddenly she heard a scream, and then saw blood fly into the air off in the distance.

"Oh looks like the boss is here already. It always makes me wonder how he's able to get in from that side of the village. I always expect him to be coming from the gate. Oh well."

He turned back to the Uchiha and the Ranen as he said:

"So, I can continue this game between you two and I while the boss watches, meaning I'll finish this quickly, or you two can run along and you can live till another day, what is your choice?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*Liquid Time Arc: The Smile That Lies*

---First Person---

_You, you excite me…

You give me strength and make me feel like I am just a normal person…

You excite my body to the depths of my soul, I lose myself in you, and I don’t care. My hips sway the way you want it to, my body gets hot but I don’t care. It’s natural; you bring the monster out of me. For when I am you it feels like nothing is wrong and this world has nothing to worry about. Oh how it feels to be with you…

Music…My only beloved…My only thing that works me harder than Ikuto, Vanitas, or that old man! Yes music! I don’t care who watching me! I just want to lose myself in the beat, the bass, the everything! Is it possible to love a foreign thing? If it is, I want to marry you music!

Music you’re my new lover for as long as I live!!

Gotta go, the girls are calling me!

-Kei Aosuki_
---First Person End---​
“Kei! If you don’t get your ass moving I am going to leave you!!!” a girl with bright green hair yelled at Kei who was sitting in a corner. Kei smiled as she placed on the bunny ears and got up, the girl with green hair grabbed her arm and laughed, “Writing in that book aren’t cha? You know someone is going to find it!”

“Let them!” Kei laughed as she could hear the cheer of the crowd, “I don’t give a damn!!”

“That’s my girl!! Let’s go!”

Kei laughed as she walked on the stage and people started to go wild, some of the girls around her where wearing sexy animal costumes. Kei was wearing a white mini shirt that had a small little tail on it and a white tube top that had fur on the top and topped it all off with white bunny ears!

“Yo rabbit!” a girl with a sexy tiger costume called over to Kei, “Looking good~”

Kei winked over at her!

*“Meet the Furries!”* the announcer called out, the song began and Kei could feel all her worries and cares disappear in an instant and then her body began to move

[YOUTUBE]Ntb89g48K18[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

The person he was sensing seemingly disappeared yet Sanu knew better. He sped up to try to force the unknown into actions. He received his answer because at that instance he heard.*" Katon: Ryuka no Jutsu!"* The flames appeared out of thin air surging toward Sanu he had to think fast or he'd be burned alive. Within moments the fire collided and created a great explosion. The mysterious nin was delighted to say the least yet didn't notice he had a bone blade at his neck. 

*"But how there's no way your that fast"*The nin shrieked full of despair *"your right I'm not that fast I used Kawarimi no Jutsu"* *"ahh so the murder of those bandits was you**Sanu without even caring replied"Scum is still scum by any other name but yes I cleaned up the filth"*The nin became enraged by that answer he used a smoke bomb to escape Sanu's grip.*"Well those scum were my friends my family my comrades how dare you be so damned smug I'll kill you!!! "* Well I guess it's time to take out the trash he thought with a smirk.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date let out a slow sigh as he tried to pull together the appropriate words.  Well... that wasn't accurate.  He knew what he was going to say, he just didn't know what he was going to say first.  He kept his eyes trained on the floor.  Not because he didn't want to look at Tifa, but because he couldn't think while he looked at her.

"Tifa...  I don't ever want to see you use that jutsu ever again, especially not against Thalia.  You could have killed her and look what you did to yourself!"  He looked up at her, his face firm.  He had seen enough people hurt and killed for a lifetime, he didn't want or need to see Tifa hurt by her own jutsu.  "What were you thinking?  Why would you use something like that?  What were you trying to prove?"


*Date Uchiha LT*

This may have been helpful to some, but to Date it was a bother.

He didn't play nice with others.

"Fine, whatever, just don't get in my way," he said to the new guy without even looking at him.  He kept his vision trained on Gin.  "He's quick, very quick.  Don't ever let your guard down, not even once, or he's got you."  Date thought back to the wound on his shoulder.  He could have killed him, sliced his jugular open, killed him right there.  So why didn't he?  What was he gaining by toying with them.

"I've got no time for this-"  That was when he heard the scream.  He knew that voice.  "Edie-san!"  He glared at the man.  "Just hurry up and die!"  In a burst of chakra, Date had grown long red hair, had a set of bone-like armor on, and had a horned mask.  His sword had turned black.  His speed had increased sharply as he appeared before the man.  "Tengokusho!"  He released a point-blank blade of sound toward the man's chest.


*Kazuma Hatake*

Kazuma looked at the boy.  "A medic?  Interesting.  I underestimated your usefulness."  He held out his hand.  "I'm Hatake Kazuma.  It's a pleasure to meet you.  I don't require healing, but I'm afraid the Kaguya does."


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2011)

* Kyo and Taiyou Aosuki * 

“Oh Braule, you know you didn’t have to…” Kyo heard his mother say before opening up the paper and dropping on to the chair, she began to swoon herself with the check, “I love you my dear friend…You know I do now!”

Kyo laughed at his mother actions before turning back to Braule,” I hope your son and me can become best of friends and further the relation of the Fennikkusu and the Ranem.” He said before turning back to his mother who was dancing all around the check like it was a new found lover. She seemed like she was on air…And she was to be literal…

“Mother’s rich…Mother’s rich…Flithy filthy rich~~” Taiyou sung as she stared at the check

“Mother have a village and two kids…” Kyo said and he watched her land on the ground and stare at him for a minute

“I am going to kill you…” Taiyou said which caused Kyo to laugh a bit


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He looked as the Uchiha had suddenly put on some armor that he'd never seen before, with a helmet, and his sword changed. He softly said:

"Oh what's this? Looks like you're getting seriou---"

Then Date appeared in front of Gin, and sent a wave blast straight to his chest. In the next instant Gin appeared right next to Date as he said:

"Oh wow that was fast. I surly thought that you would have been slower since you added all those accessories on, but instead you became significantly faster. I applaud you, you're now trying to actually go for the kill and not underestimate me, but you better hurry, as when the boss arrives I won't hold back. That is if he gives me the order to not hold back."

He smiled a wide smile, and then looked over to the Ranen boy, wondering what he would do.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sazude Senju

“yes, i am from konoha,” sazude answered.
“me and my family moved here in fuzen kinda as refugees. my father was in the resistance fighting against the branded. he decided to move because he felt that the village was going to be taken over and because he felt that the branded vice leader would know about what he did. he was right.. well.. about konoha losing... And so here we are.”
“so, seeing as you asked if i'm with branded, i can see your against them. did they do anything to you during the war? hurt anyone in your family?” sazude asked the young girl.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 13, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_Konohagakure Refugee._
_Location:_ *Fuzenkagure*

Zero was at the emergency medical unit currently helping head doctor *Asagi Yuu* in the emergency response ward. This is were they received new patients coming in from all corners of the world, desperate to out run the purging destruction of The Branded. Medical ninja's were frantic, filled with worry if this what The Branded could do they thought? Was there no hope for themselves? Only the cool head of Doctor Yuu kept the place running efficiently. But no matter how cool she was, or how great a Doctor she was there is nothing you can do to save someone who has has been tortured to the inch of his life, the only purpose of keeping him alive past that... To spread terror and show just how merciless The Branded are. 

Doctor Yuu smashed her fist against the operating table, little she could do to save his life or any lately. *"Damn... Oi Genin, call time of death."* She said to Zero, her eyes closed in frustration. But no response came from the Genin, she looked up and as soon as there was no hope he fell asleep. Jeez well he has been up and helping for 72 hours, I guess he is at his limit. She grabbed him by his collar and dragged him to the exit, the fool slept through it. Once she reached the doors, she threw him out waking him up upon impact. 

Zero called out as he rolled down the steps of the Hospital, he rolled himself back to his feet and powered himself back up them till he was facing Doctor Yuu. "What are you doing?!" He shouted at her, "I can still help!" He said defiantly and tried to walk around her. She stopped him by placing her surprisingly strong hand on his chest. *"Look kid, you were helpful, but you need sleep. You can't just stay up for a straight 72 hours and not get any sleep. So go get some and come back when you are refreshed." *She told him simply. The boy looked up at her fatigue clearly written all over his face, "But you haven't slept for 72 hours either... Please I can-" Before he was interrupted abruptly "YOU IDIOT! YOU ARE SO TIRED YOU CAN BARELY KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN! WHAT IF YOU CAUSE A PATIENTS DEATH DUE YOUR TIREDNESS!" She said letting out her a rage not caused from him but of all the helpless death she has been unable to help. *"Look you don't want that on your conscience trust me. Go to sleep come back when you wake up."* Zero accepted defeat and nodded, making his way to the Konoha refugee camp. The Doctor watched him as he went, she was impressed with him. One day he was going to make a great Doctor. 

On his way back to the through the dark pathways to the alleyway he passed a group of smoking Fuzen youths.* "Tsch, look another Konoha dickhead thinking he is welcome in my country."* One of them said to jeers from the others. They started to throw rocks at the back of Zero, who was too tired to even notice. Eventually one hit him in the back of the head drawing blood, knocking him to the ground. As he tried to get back up, he was kicked back down to the ground, what followed were a flurry of kicks from the youths. Hearing approach footsteps they stopped still to listen to the oncoming presence.

"You think I'm pretty without any make-up on 
You think I'm funny when I tell the punch line wrong 
I know you get, so I let my walls come down, dooooown"

Sang Yamamoto Takashi, as he passed the group, "Eh, wait..." He said turning around to face the group, pushing through them before lifting up Zero. "I thought it was you, man you don't look too good. Lemme take you to the hospital." As he walked towards the hospital, the group called out to him, *"Oi! Who the fuck do you think you are?!"* "Wait here Zero, will take you to the hospital in a second." With a puff of smoke he vanished. The youths looked worried as he was gone with out sign. Suddenly the one who initiated the attack on Zero fell unconscious as the other too turned to react they both fell down too. "Trash." Yamamoto said spitting at the ground before returning to Zero. 

Zero awoke the next day, in the hospital... Confusion arose in him the last thing he remembered was leaving the hospital. Then in walked Doctor Yuu. *"Seems like you can't get enough of this place, you're friend brought you in."* She said nodding to a sleeping Yamamoto who was sleeping rather obscenely. *"Seems like you can't get enough of this place."* She joked, rest for now. *"The wounds you have are pretty easy to manage you will be fine."* She said smiling before leaving him pondering what happened to him. And why was Yamamoto here? What had that pervert done now? 


*Yamamoto Takashi*
_Konohagakure Refugee._
_Location:_ *Fuzenkagure*

Yamamoto had been staying in Fuzenkagure for a couple days and so far it had not been without it's perks. As he crouched down through his secret hot springs hole as he watched from the back. Yamamoto was a pervert. He had two loves, perving on women and fighting. If neither urge was satisfied it would put him in the worst of moods. So for Yamamoto's reasoning it was beneficial to society to let him perve. Then a huge fat women got into the hot spring, obscuring all sight. No! He almost called out in frustration. 

Desperate measures requirement desperate action. "Byakugan." He said quietly activating his inherited gift. Till he realised it didn't aid perverts at all as now all the good looking were just lit up chakra beings. But he did notice another pervert looking from a prime location. Closing his Byakugan, which took place in his left eye under his forehead protector. He tip toe'd toward the unassuming pervert who was an old man, he karate chopped him square on the back of his neck. He then took his position looking forward to resuming to his pastime. Until he saw male genitalia everywhere and fell backward. That... dirty... old... man... He thought with pure anger. He turned to face the knocked out old man with an over whelming killing intent. 

After beating the old man a bit too much, Yamamoto thought it was best to leave the immediate area. That was when he ran into Zero and a bunch of no names. He took Zero to a hospital were a hot doctor sorted Zero out with a room and looked after him well. Impressed that Zero had it in him to score with such a women, he drifted off to sleep one hand in his trousers and his feet over the side of the chair.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

She finished burning the incantations upon his skin and spoke her words of good bye, "good bye." Sakurai feel into another realm that was underneath the one he was just in. 










Chains grappled his hands, legs, and neck. Droplets of water began to fall onto pin points of his body. An Angel wrapped in black with a hood over their face appeared. "This level will ensure your mind to be ready for what is to come." Just as soon as the hooded figure appeared it left.

It had felt like hours since the hooded figure came and left. He could feel the water begin to drill into his skin. The worse was the one on his forehead. *"I never had the proper training to prevent other ninja from stealing secrets from other villages using torture."* Sakurai thought to himself, *"this is what is needed to be apart of this place. I must remember why I came here."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 13, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Darius*
> 
> Geez these guys were going to go at it again? He felt like going under the table as he saw Diana's hand tremble. She was holding it back but for how long? She looked at Akina again.
> "I guess so then" he said smiling slightly. He saw Hakro pull out baby black daimond rattlesnake. He looked at it. lt looked kinda cute but they were dangerous even at birth.
> ...



*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was waiting for some thing to happen to him as he put up a arm as something slashing him against the arm as it bleed some than getting hit in the face by it. "We are not under attack, the lost souls love to tortured me from timt to time. Yes, when she gets depresed she gets a new snake, but my mom is weird anyway. Maybe she is a girl version from him, but not evil though." Guessing from every one reaction they do not like snakes." Hakro did not want the rattle snake to die, an was ironic of Diana when the snake was barly five feet long yet to make a belt out of him. Hakro put the black rattle snake in to the bag and hand it to Darius wondering if he was going to keep it. Hakro would not be offended if Darius set it free later. Hakro steal one of Akina's cookies but she pulled a kunia and almost stab him as she hold in her own anger for Hakro's comment.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina was boiling mad at what Hakro had said about all women, she wanted to hurt him too as she hold her anger in and had control over hers. She smelled blood and heard what Hakro said and hoping that lost soul would just kill him soon. "To me some of us still need to grow up." She tried to smile back at Darius, but it did not matter of her brother raining on everyone at the moment. In the past three years Hakro was calm till now, it may be the effect Diana gives him to act out who knows. She almost stab Hakro for more than just stealing her cookies, she was going to throw the kunia at him, but out it away fast. Hakro picked something out for Diana but she would take credit for it, than Hakro for not holding his tongue at all. "I guessed we brought something back for everyone then." To Hkro it was useless to carearound stuff that was not nessary, but Akina thought if it was light enough it will do and small enough not take up not too much room. Akina pulled out a box, she was thinking Diana had almost everything in the world. She pulled out two boxes for Diana and violet, they could choose to keep what was inside or swap it if they wanted to.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

*???*​
Edie had already began healing her wounds before running off to the hospital. The man approached Gin who was battling a man dressed in fancy armor and another guy, though slightly younger looking, who had jet black hair.

"*Gin ... you've spent your days toying with these children? Life in Konoha must surely be boring for you,*" he began as he approached the two youngsters and his assistant. He turned his gaze towards the two, with only his vibrant red eyes visible.

"*So what's it going to be? Suicide or mercy?*"

His other cloaked companion simply stood there, with their mask covering their face and the cloak everywhere else. They was wearing high-heels however, perhaps indicating it was a female ...

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa took a deep sigh before closing her bedroom door and locking it. There was one thing her mother always taught her, and it couldn't help but cross her mind in this situation.

_"When men don't listen, be seductive~!"_

_Typical of someone like you Edie. I'm not going to be like you though,_ Tifa thought to herself as she approached Date in such ... inappropriate clothing. A tight top that pretty much was a looking glass to her pink lace underwear and shorts. She felt uncomfortable in such an outfit, but it was either this or clothes that would make you ill. 

Tifa reached out for Date's hands, gripping them tight.
"Listen Date ... I know you probably consider me a 'sister' because a relationship wouldn't work right now, and obviously you want to protect me but ... I used that technique to prove that I don't need protecting. I'm strong enough to fight my own battles Date," she explained as she moved his locks out of the way of his eyes. Her hand slowly slid down his cheek and to his chest, where she let out a deep sigh.

"I need you to understand this ..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

More and more hours passed and he lost his grip on using his focus of why he went here a couple hours back. *"Let me go! Get me out of here!"* Sakurai began to trash about, but the chains would even allow his to move a single limb. The only thing that was moving was his abdomen. He even tried calling his bugs, but they did nothing as if they didn't follow him on his journey there. He only stopped when the figure appeared again. "The only was to leave is finish the initiation and you are not able to use any of your jutsu and that includes your insects." The figure disappeared yet again to leave Sakurai alone once again.

Eventually Sakurai's mind began to stir. "Those who are bad must be punished. You can't act without expecting a reaction can you?" Sakurai jumped at hearing this voice,* "who is that? Is it someone from the dark around me?"* "Rules are set so that we follow them. To break one makes you despicable. Death is the only answer." Sakurai then felt pain beyond belief and saw a figure lurch out of his chest and throat. It was using his very own body to gain its own being. The face was twisted and the insanity he saw in its eyes were never seen by his eyes in another person. It was at that moment he knew what it was. It was him. He figured that the part of him that wants to be free began doing anything it could to escape. Now there is something growing and dominating his own mind. He could see it was free from the chains. *"This is the only way I will be free?" *The monster turned its head and glared at Sakurai.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He looked behind him to see his boss approaching. Smiling as he heard:

"*Gin ... you've spent your days toying with these children? Life in Konoha must surely be boring for you,*"

"Oh well I have only started today. I must say it can be rather entertaining if they at least show something that's worth seeing."

The boss and his assistant approached him and the kids, and he said:

"*So what's it going to be? Suicide or mercy?*"

Gin thought to himself:

_'Well it seems that he's going to let them make the choice. I wonder what they'll do in the end. Oh well, this certainly has been fun.'_

Gin then put his sword back in his cloak, just looking at the two kids.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

"A strange protrusion growing on me?" Sakurai knew it was wrong, but he also knew what it meant. It now believed itself to be the dominant mind and viewed Sakurai to be the growth that is grotesque. *"You monster! I won't let you take control over my mind!"* It turned its head in confusion. "But I must. Can't you see. That is what the Angels want. Even I have figured that out." Sakurai dejected back to his words, *"no! That can't be it. I must be strong and fight you."* The monster now grew arms from Sakurai's flesh and he heard chains rattling to the ground. 

*"The only one that is states which is right and which is wrong are said by these chains."* (notice that the evil one has taken over?) "No!" The monster grabbed each side of Sakurai's head and brought itself in close. *"You will die and I will be the one to take your anger, hate, and justice to the ones that deserve it. Don't worry, I will be the final form you must take to be what you dreamed of. Think of yourself as the pupa stage. The moth must separate itself from its shell." *Sakurai was horrified, but he heard more and more chains fall. He knew that he will not be able to fight this even if he wanted to.


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
_*Liquid Time Arc End: The Smile of a snake*_












_?Welcome miss??_ the man at the desk said, _?Checking in alone?? _he asked trying to get as much information as possible from the woman in front of him. 

The woman smiled at him and he could feel his heart skip a beat, her eyes a dangerous blue, it glowed as she looked up at him and leaned on the counter. She looked at the rooms that were on the board, her fingers guided though all the rooms on the outside. He watched as he watched as she looked engrossed into finding a room. She smirked at the room that had the name, E6?

?This one please?One night only?? She said what to her that seemed as a nice way of asking made the clerk throat dry and swallow hard as she looked at him with such innocent eyes, but something behind those eyes made it seem that this girl was far from innocent.

The man turned around and gave her the keys to the room and Kei laid the money on the table, she brushed his skin by accident and the man seemed to jump. Kei looked at him for a minute before taking the key and walking to her room? the motel was said to be very lonely, it was surrounded by the forest and only people desperate for a room stayed here.

Kei got to the door and looked at the room entitled E6, she placed the key in and turned the lock and the door flew open. Kei smiled at herself as she felt the man at the counter staring, no burning holes at her. Kei walked in and closed the door behind her?She released her hair from it?s high pony tail and it was like her body already knew how to respond?

Kei clothes began to fall as she moved to the shower, her shirt went first?Then her pants?Then her black lace underwear?And finally her matching black bra

Kei stepped into the shower, the dragon tattoo was wrapped around her waist, Kei turned on the hot shower and her body jumped at the water touching her skin?Her lower body shivered and quaked as Kei placed her hand on the shower wall in front of her?

?Damn you Durga?? Kei cursed as her breathing got heavier, ??No damn you??

Kei washed herself up before rising off and stepping out; the bed looked clean and well made. Kei turned off the light and proceeded to expect the bed?Clean?

Kei got in as she placed red lace panties on and getting into bed?

She didn?t know a friend had made himself into the room, he slither as he could smell and taste the scent of someone in heat...He slithered to the end of the bed before lifting himself up, his tongue flickering tasting the hot skin?His cold scalely skin made the sleeping woman jump?He waited as she calmed down to make his move again..

Slithering up her leg before flicking its tongue on her thigh, ?Ah!? he heard the woman make a nose and feel the quick of her heart beat, he continued to the source of the scent before hitting her red panties, he slithered upward to her chest before resting on her heart beat?

The door open and the snake that made it home in the middle of his chest flickered it tongue?

A man? He was nervous?

The man continued to the bed, before slowly moving to the woman bed?His scent was unwelcomed and as soon as he pulled back the covers?

_?Ark!?_ the snake had jumped and attacked the man throat releasing it posion into his system, he released the man as the man crawled out of the room as he slowly numbed up?He had gotten out of the room and closed the door behind him before dropping dead?

The snake relaxed and rested in the middle of the girls chest again? His tongue flickered on her cheek before relaxing?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Braule scratched his head and laughed fakely as he saw the Lady Kage was admiring the amount of Ryo that he just given her. "Heh, I'm glad you appreciate my contribution but I still have yet to pay back your debt of letting me and my son take refuge in this village." 

Kyo then mentioned that he would strengthen the relationship with Braule's son for the sake of both clans. "I'm sure you both would become good friends. Anyways I've rambled on long enough. Lady Taiyou, I wish to speak with you in private."  Braule had looked at Taiyou with a straight face indicating for Kyo to leave the room.

----

*Noctis Ranen LT*

The boy known as the Prince would go to the deepest ends to free his clan from their hostility. The white haired man who was apart of the branded claimed he would give us a choice to either die or live by leaving. Noctis realized the boy behind him was a Uchiha, a person from the clan the Ranen's compete heavily with to show who's Dojutsu is better. The orange haired individual was standing right behind Noctis, but the idea of competing was not necessary in the situation he was in right now, but Noctis thought again, "I'll defeat this branded member and show him the Ranens are a worthy opponent of the Uchiha and at the same time I'll be one step closer to freeing my clan.."

The boy behind Noctis didn't seem to recognize him, he just focused onto the white haired man. He started to explain the characteristics of the White haired man's ability to Noctis, as Noctis listened to this. A scream was heard nearby and Noctis saw that the boy behind wasn't pleased by this, he looked like he was enraging and started to form a bone like armor with a sword to go along. He charged at the white haired man with such speed. The sword formed a blast wave towards the white haired man that seemed impossible to dodge but a second later he appeared right next to him. 

Then someone else appeared at the scene, and the white haired man started to put his weapon away. Noctis had to act fast and make his move, otherwise he would have been a sitting duck throughout this confrontation. "Don't underestimate the Ranen clan..." Noctis had said. With one step, Noctis focused on his agility and appeared right behind the white haired person facing the forward. "Especially if your dealing with the Prince..." Noctis quickly formed hand seals and....

"Lightning Release: Lightning Tornado!!!" 

Noctis had formed Tornadoes from his hands as he turned around to use it on the white haired man.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

*???*​ 
"*Looks like it's suicide ...*" he muttered as the boy appeared behind Gin, forming lightning tornados in the palm of his hands. The Branded Leader lifted his arm out, which was covered in a sort of leather suit with leather gloves before clenching his fist. The lightning technique soon broke apart into tiny lightning cubes, almost like building blocks before dissapearing in to thin air, easily killing off the technique.

"*So ... are you still sure about suicide? You see Gin here ... there is a reason why I've appointed him to run perhaps the greatest village of all. His skill--- no, speed let alone is amazing. Me stopping that technique was me saving you from a brutal death from Gin.*"


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 13, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Rikuo Hyuuga*
> 
> "Dumbass! If there is anyone that knows how to use a woman's scorn it's me!"
> 
> ...



*Hikari*

Impressed at the Fighting Capability of the Man her Expression change suddenly into a victiorious smiles.

"*You are way too rash!*"

*HEBI*

Hikari's Hebi Puppet began to start acting and released the Poison Gas towards the Spinning Man.

However that is not all.

*Kawarimi no Jutsu!*
Hikari used the Substitution Jutsu and replaced herself with Jian.
With the Poison Gas and Jian exploding due to the Spin hitting it Hikari believes it will take him out.
Meanwhile Hikari herself is in safety as she subbed with Jian she is in safety as it was with her Protector Puppet Kinshisha thus at least damping the Explosion IF it gets too far outta hand as this is her first time using it.
Tomoe gets behinds Kanshisha alongside her.

Suu Banshee and Abata will be sacrificed but Hikari thinks:
"_Thankfully they are just Clones..._"

As Hikari hides behind Kanshisha she prepares a different Jutsu.

*Bunshin no Jutsu!*

She creates a Clone behinds her Protector Puppet and prepares to move away from Kanshisha once the Explosion has settled down.
Hikari is peeking from her Position if the Man is gonna charge in.

"_Let's see a Byakugan lets a Hyuga see Chakra Stream...I doubt he can see this way which one is the real me..anyway to the next part..time for the next part of this play..._"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He smiled as he turned around to face his boss and the kid. He softly said:

"Oh sir you're giving me way to much credit---although"

Suddenly a cut appeared on both of the boy's arms, and Gin pulled his arm out from his cloak, taking back out his sword.

"I do suppose we should just end this if they're going to be this persistent."

He looked at the Ranen and then turned back around to the Uchiha, appearing right next to him.

"Playing with you was fun, but I guess this will be it."

Suddenly a slash mark appeared on the Uchiha, from his waste to his shoulder. Blood dripped out and Gin said:

"I suppose that armor gives you pretty good defense, that slash was supposed to cut you in half. Oh well, at least you'll be done for a while now."

He turned back towards the Ranen as he said:

"You---look younger than this Uchiha, why don't you run while you still have the chance? You have no protection unlike this guy and you still have a life to live, why waste it in a impossible situation here, accomplishing nothing in the end?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen LT*

The Prince's ninjutsu was easily destroyed by the mysterious man that came into the scene earlier. The man clenched Noctis's fist hard while saying,

*"So ... are you still sure about suicide? You see Gin here ... there is a reason why I've appointed him to run perhaps the greatest village of all. His skill--- no, speed let alone is amazing. Me stopping that technique was me saving you from a brutal death from Gin."*

Noctis then quickly realized his arms were bleeding from the sword the man named Gin had used with such speed. He kept his pain within himself and tried not to let it out with his teeth clenching and shaking. The man named Gin had told Noctis to run if he didn't want to die, but that didn't phase the boy in any way... He was set on killing this man. 

"I'm not going to die here nor Im going to run in cowardice regardless of the situation!" Noctis boldly stated as his arms were wounded... In the next moment streams of lightning shot up from the ground, that Noctis had planted before even thinking of charging at the enemy, directly hitting the man holding Noctis down and it was enough to for his fists to be freed. 

As soon as that happened, Noctis used his speed to move back a safe distance while thinking up a strategy. "This guy attains a unbelievable speed and agility especially with his sword", Noctis had covered his wound on his arm. "But the other guy, has still yet to do something.... I have to work with the Uchiha... otherwise I won't survive."

As soon as Noctis was safe from harm, he formed another set of hand seals causing to stream electricity through the ground. "As long as I can manipulate where my streams can go, I will be able to tell their pattern by their chakra nature." Noctis thought, "But first that Uchiha...." as Noctis looked at the orange haired boy, "Hopefully he can cooperate with me..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *???*​
> Edie had already began healing her wounds before running off to the hospital. The man approached Gin who was battling a man dressed in fancy armor and another guy, though slightly younger looking, who had jet black hair.
> 
> "*Gin ... you've spent your days toying with these children? Life in Konoha must surely be boring for you,*" he began as he approached the two youngsters and his assistant. He turned his gaze towards the two, with only his vibrant red eyes visible.
> ...



*Date Uchiha*

Date gave a short mirthless laugh.  She actually believes I want to be her brother...  I must be a better liar than I thought I was.  He rose his eyes to meet hers and sighed, shaking his head.  "You don't think I know how strong you are, Tifa?  You can sense a soul from miles away, you have the power to kill a Jashinist, you're fire element jutsu are better than mine and I'm Uchiha!  I know you're strong.  I don't protect you because I think you need it.  I protect you because I want you to-"  He caught himself and looked down at the ground.

"Never mind.  I understand."  He stood and left the room, running his fingers through his hair.


*Date Uchiha LT*

Date's eyes went wide as he finally noticed the man.  He saw the dripping blood before he felt the pain.  The armor vanished and he fell over, to wounded to even cry out.  He was having trouble taking in breaths and was holding his chest in pain.  His eyes were wide but they couldn't focus on anything.  It was getting darker...


----------



## Kenju (Jul 13, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> *Hikari*
> 
> Impressed at the Fighting Capability of the Man her Expression change suddenly into a victiorious smiles.
> 
> ...



*Rikuo Hyuuga*

Because of the rapid speed of the Rotation, both the gas and the explosion are blown away from him. This leaves Rikuo inside of the dust that the explosion created. Even so, Rikuo can see through the dust that the explosion created and still see his opponent thanks to his Byakugan. Rikuo can clearly see the move that she puts into action and smirks.

She must not know that his Byakugan can see through anything that's solid. Before the dust can fully settle, the Hyuuga throws five shurkens through the air. They are all aimed after the puppet that the girl held in front of her clone. At the same time, Rikuo jumps out of the dust, and charges after the real one. The shurikens thrown were only used to the puppet called Kanshisha from moving out of place.

_Don't bullshit me!_

Rikuo heads forth at the girl with his palm held back. At about one meter away from her, "*Eight Trigrams Wind Palm!*" he yells this out as he thrusts his palm forward. With that, a bullet of chakra releases from his hand aiming straight for his foe.

Even if she would have puppets in front of her for defense, the bullet would go through them and deal damage  to her internal organs.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He sighed, it seemed like he chose death after all. As the current commander of Konoha he had to stop this. The lightning streams got closer and closer to him, and then he quickly dodged them.

"Your a lightning element user then, haven't gone up against one of those in a long time." 

He continued to avoid the streams of lightning, slowly getting closer and closer towards Noctis. He wondered if the boss thought he was playing around to much, maybe he was. He opened his eyes for a quick second, and then appeared behind Noctis, smiling.

"I do think I've gone far to easy on you until now. But don't worry, I won't kill you, even if you try to resist, for the simple fact that I find you two interesting."

Two slash marks appeared on the back of both his legs, and then Gin turned around, putting his left hand, which was holding his sword on his left shoulder, while he put his head over his right, speaking into his ear.

"Now I suggest you give up now while you can. I may be a bit lenient, but the boss is a different story. You saw how he ripped that women's arm off, he won't think twice about doing the same to you."

He then moved his hand from his left shoulder, with his sword in hand, directly behind the boy's heart.

"Or I could be nice and just save you from the suffering that you're about to endure, what do you say?"
He then t


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

Sakurai could feel his control becoming less and less. Now he knew what was going on. The chains, the water, the isolation. It was all to weaken his will and his mind so that this thing could take over. So much so that all that was left of him was his head on the monster's chest. His neck slowly sunk in and the last chain fell Sakurai was almost startled. That was when he began to recede back out again. 'I can fight this!' *"Huh? What are you doing insect?"* The monster began to pound into Sakurai's head over and over again. *"Go in!"* "I can not do that! I will have control! I am stronger!" The monster hissed as Sakurai began to fight back. 

Sakurai had control of one arm again and began to punch the monster. "I will defeat you! You can not wield my hatred, my principles, my justice! None can wield it with such insanity in their heart!" *"Noo!!! I will have control! I am the dominate one!"* The fight progressed on and on until the climax of the fight came up. "I am in control!" "No I am!" The two of them fought tooth and nail to get to this point. Each controlled half the body evenly. They've fought so hard that they weren't even moving anymore because the tension was so great. Until they both felt a gate inside of them release. Both the monster and Sakurai began to twist and turn. Their emotions, states of being, and their very minds began to fuse together. 

Sakurai woke up standing in front of one of these Angels without speaking a single word.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

*???*​The man let out a sigh as he walked over to the Uchiha, before crouching down next to him. His hood cast such a dark shadow only his eyes were visible even this close.

"*See? Suicide. That's what you chose and that's what you got,*" he sighed as before standing back up, gently tapping his body with his foot to check if the boy was still living. "*He's still living. Take him away you fools.*"

Two medical ninja quickly picked up Date and escorted him to the hospital where Edie was at having her arm reattached. The man couldn't deny this was more fun however than staying in Amegakure, and turned to watch Gin battle Noctis who was slowly bleeding away.
*
Tifa Warholic*

"No wait!" she sighed as she grabbed his wrist and dragged him back into her room, before locking the door again. She took another deep breath, knowing what he was trying to say.

"I ... I know you want a relationship with me but to be honest: I can't. I don't know if I can trust you again. I don't know if ... if I can trust you to be mature and not act like a child in a serious relationship," she explained before looking away with a small sheepish smile. "I don't think we should stay just 'siblings' as you are going to constantly be wanting to get into my knickers, aren't you? I guess my feelings aren't as strong but ... I'd rather have you other any other guy, let's put it that way."

She looked up at him, waiting for his reaction after telling him such a thing. Her blonde hair was still damp, and was now all messy and all over the place. Catching her glance in the mirror, she only realised it now and couldn't help but think of how much of a mess she looked right about now.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date sighed and pulled off his shirt, tracing a long scar across his chest.  "See this?  I got this because some guy said you looked easy.  See this one?"  He traced another one going up his rib cage.  "I got this because a group of idiots said your whole family was no good.  And this one?"  He traced another scar that went from his left shoulder down to the center of his abs.  "This one I got from a group of jonin that were talking about doing things with your breasts.  Don't you get it?  I'm not a little kid anymore, Tifa.  And if you can trust me...  Then..."  He sighed.  This next part was going to be hard to say.  It was saying he couldn't have what he wanted.  "If you can't trust me to be a man for you then this can't happen until you do.  And if that means I have to live, breathe, and die for you, then so be it."


*Date Uchiha LT*

Date was fading in and out of consciousness as the doctors patched him back together, fixing him.  He vaguely noticed Edie in a nearby bed, but it couldn't even register in his mind.  All he could feel was the pain and the numbness to everything else in the world.  He just wanted to sleep.  He wanted to sleep more than anything.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

The ninja reappeared on the branch ahead of Sanu his eyes red with desire and spinning with sharingan. Sanu noticed it was different there were 2 tomoe in each of his eyes. Even still the abilities of an Uchiha are powerful and feared.*"Surprise Surprise I see you have a most powerful kekkei genkai and I see I have awakened it.......no matter I'll kill you"* The other ninja snickered and explained*I'm Raito Uchiha The Uchiha of Light was my name in the bandit crew I---* 

Sanu interrupted mid speech*"I Don't need a life story or a bounty number you will die regardless of what you say or do"* Sanu's stare was like a genjutsu the emotionless eyes revealed his truth the murdering of Raito. It caused the Uchiha to step back never had he seen eyes so full of everything yet displaying nothing. Sanu was the first to move displaying his skill with shunshin yet the Uchiha pulled a kunai and the battle had begun The victor was yet to be known.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"_Date ..._" she whispered as she saw all the scars on his chest. How had this green-haired young kid become an orange-haired man who would do anything for just one person?

"I'm sorry ... I'm sorry I never realised," she mumbled as she fought the lump in her throat. It was amazing how he could change her emotions so quickly and so easily. If he'd gone through all that without her knowing and still carried on ... he must be worth it. He must truly be addicted to her and was regretful of the mistake he once made. Tifa didn't have a reason to fight it any longer.

"I guess I owe you a true apology ..." she sniffed as she leant in and kissed him softly on the lips, pressing her body against his.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

All the inscriptions were still written on Sakurai's skin. *"You are not yet finished with your trail, mortal."* His gaurdian angel wafted it's hand and a door opened and five ninjas sprang out. *"Kill him."* 

The Angel raised into the air by flapping its wings and the five ninjas charged at Sakurai. *"Death."* Kikichu insects escaped from underneath his clothing and began to swarm around his entire body until they dashed at each of the ninja that were ready to attack him. One had used a body flicker to appear right behind Sakurai and was able to touch him. Although severe pain hit him and fell to the ground. "RAGGGHH!!!!" Sakurai's skin was purple and most of his clothes were taken off except some shorts that were underneath his clothing. "Fire style, fire spin!" A tornado of fire began to wane its way to him. *"Summoning technique."* In quite a few hand signs Sakurai summoned a moth like creature.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen LT*

Gin was avoiding the lightning streams as he got closer to Noctis. "Damnit, I don't have much time...." Noctis clenched his teeth and before he knew it, Gin appeared right behind him. Suddenly, pain was felt through Noctis's legs seeing that they were cut by the same sword that wounded his arms... But yet Noctis held down the pain as he started to cough up blood with no expression on his face.

"Now I suggest you give up now while you can. I may be a bit lenient, but the boss is a different story. You saw how he ripped that women's arm off, he won't think twice about doing the same to you."

He then moved his hand from his left shoulder, with his sword in hand, directly behind the boy's heart.

"Or I could be nice and just save you from the suffering that you're about to endure, what do you say?"

Noctis smiled to this response as his hair was covering his eyes.... A blood droplet from Noctis's mouth started to form and leave his face, as soon as it hit the ground, Gin's hand that held Noctis's shoulder slowly vanished into thin air. The shoulder, or the body as a whole, that once represented Noctis was merely a moving projection... It was his exclusive past Image tech that Noctis had used... Noctis suddenly appeared right behind him in the air heading right towards Gin, "I don't think you heard me right... I don't intend on dying here or running away!" 

Lightning chakra started to form into Noctis's one hand, it elongated and turned stable into a form of that of a lance. Noctis then put his other unoccupied hand and planted in on his arm and used Fire manipulation on the electrified lance. The lance started to glow red, "Don't underestimate me...." as Noctis spoke silently drenched in blood from his arms and his legs.

"Fire Release: Raiden Flare Kanenkon!!!!"

The flamed lance suddenly formed into a huge dragon and charged towards Gin at great speed emitting electricity towards the ground.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*


*"Sting. Take down that fire spin."* Sakurai saw that the others were still fight to keep the insects off of them.* "Bug expansion."* In a puff of smoke one giant kikichu insect that were already on them grappled each ninja and they fell down to the ground from the sudden weight. All of them screamed which went to a mummer until they were completely silent. At the same time Sting charged up to turn into its adult form as the fire spin swallowed him inside. A noticeable flash was seen inside of it and in a few seconds the small tornado of flames ceased. All that was seen was Sting spinning rapidly. "Hmm, you've dealt with them so quickly. I like that. Now enter that door. The final test will begin."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

Noctis just vanished. Well to say it more accurately, he faded away at a fast speed. He heard the boy's voice behind him in the air. He stood in the same spot, waiting for the right moment to move. He heard sparks coming from behind, it must of been a lightning jutsu. He yelled out:

"Don't underestimate me...."

Gin turned around to see the red lance in his hand, he thought for sure it was a lightning jutsu, but now it looked like a fire jutsu. It transformed into a giant dragon, emitting lightning from it as it came closer and closer towards him. It was moving at a extreme speed, if Gin had looked earlier he would have gotten away completely fine, but this time his right sleve on his white cloak got a minor cut.

The dragon crashed into the ground, creating massive damage. Gin was now standing ten feet behind Noctis, with his hand parallel to the ground above his eyes, as he said:

"Wow, I didn't think you would have both fire and lightning elements, you sure are special!"

He then appeared right next to Noctis as he continued:

"And that jutsu, it was pretty strong. Wow I did underestimate you, and to be able to create a small cut on my sleeve even!"

He then showed Noctis his sword, holding it sideways, smiling as he said:

"This sword, my Kamishini No Yari, is quite special you see. Even though I'm fast myself this sword is---"

Suddenly a cut appeared horizontally on Noctis's chest, but it appeared as the sword hadn't moved at all.

"Well, you should know."

He then took a step closer to Noctis and then where the same cut mark was it completely accross his abdomin, slicing about halfway through his body, not hitting his spine. 

"That wound isn't fatal as it is now, but the amount of blood loss that can happen will be if you don't get it treated."

He then turned to his boss as he said:

"Sorry about that, I like to play with my victims before I defeat them. So now that it's all over shall we go somewhere more appropriate to talk?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> 
> "_Date ..._" she whispered as she saw all the scars on his chest. How had this green-haired young kid become an orange-haired man who would do anything for just one person?
> 
> ...



*Date Uchiha*

Date kissed her back, just as softly as she kissed him.  He put his arms around her, holding her closer.  He pulled away slowly and looked into her eyes.  He really didn't have any words.  He just tucked a strand of her hair behind her ear and gently caressed her face with his hand before kissing her again.  He broke contact and looked at her seriously.  "Promise me one thing, Tifa.  Don't use that technique unless you have no other choice.  I hate seeing you hurt."


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sazude Senju LT
“a medic? interesting. i underestimated your usefulness,” the spiky haired kid said as he put out his hand. my usefulness?! sazude thought as he was laughing to himself in his mind. i guess you shouldn't really judge a book by its cover. the spiky haired boy introduced himself as kazuma hatake, saying it was a pleasure to meet sazude. kazuma said he didnt need healing and to sazude's observation kazuma was right. maybe the other guy needed it. 
“do you need any help?” sazude asked the bone guy.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen LT*

The dragon rushed down and created a huge crater on the ground. Once the smoke cleared, Noctis couldn't see Gin anywhere until he felt a presence behind him. 

"Wow, I didn't think you would have both fire and lightning elements, you sure are special!"

Noctis landed on the ground as he appeared right next to him.

"And that jutsu, it was pretty strong. Wow I did underestimate you, and to be able to create a small cut on my sleeve even!"

Noctis can't believe how incredible his speed his, he was sure to hit him in that last attack. "No way..." Gin continued speaking:

"This sword, my Kamishini No Yari, is quite special you see. Even though I'm fast myself this sword is---"

Suddenly a large cut from halfway of Noctis's upper body appeared... It was the same sword technique again... Noctis couldn't hold back the amount of pain hes suffering at the condition he was in now, he held his stomach as he faceplanted on the ground, "Arrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh!" as he moaned in pain. 

"That wound isn't fatal as it is now, but the amount of blood loss that can happen will be if you don't get it treated."












"No, I can't die yet.... I won't... just not yet...." Noctis struggled to stand up despite his condition. "Do... not.. think you... have.. won... yet" Noctis silently said as he smirked in pain. 

Suddenly, electricity spiked up from the ground and stabbed through the legs of Gin locking him in that position. The origin of the electricity came from the dragon that emitted electricity towards the ground. 

"I'm... not... done... yet..." Noctis silently said as he was halfway standing up with his one hand covering his stomach. He formed a hand sign and manipulated the remaining of the electricity streams stored within the ground to head straight towards the target known as Gin.

"Lightning Release: Raiden Tyreign!"

Streams of electricity formed into two long streams and shot up from right under Gin lifting him up into the air as the two streams spiral around him shredding whatever is in between the spiral... and finally the two streams clashed with each other in the air causing a huge explosion....

"Don't... underestimate... the... power... of... the... Ranen... clan...", As Noctis said these words he fell onto the ground still bleeding from his stomach.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

Sanu looked at the healing nin with disgust*"Keep your filthy hands to yourself I don't need your healing"* Sanu sluggish in movement picked his bone blade up and pointed at the Hatake boy.*"The next time we meet I'll slit your throat and rip your head from your shoulders!"* A demented smile appeared on Sanu's face as he used his flicker to retreat into the forest vowing to his new rival the games have begun.

*Kaguya Sanu*


Clash after clash the sound of metal crashing was sent throughout the forest. Sanu created a second bond blade as Raito looked in horror.*"What the fuck......he just created a sword from his bone!"* The disturbance in Raitos eyes were all Sanu needed to unleash the paralysis jutsu onto him. With one swift move decapitation occurred.

*"You seem to be a tricky worm to step on yet no matter"* The sound of a poof and smoke revealed the decapitated boy was a sliced in half stump.*"your a tricky prey as well yet I'm confident I can beat you and that I will a venge my....ulgh...errr"* Sanu had sliced the mans arm off he had used a shunshin plus paralysis he delayed the effect to prove a point. *"It maybe cruel ending you after you've made such an enjoyable training dummy"* 

Raito with fear said his final words.*"Ka...ton:....Hi...bas...hiri"* with in seconds he spewed flames from his mouth creating a flame ring in a kamikaze attack he used a unknown wind release to suck the flames in creating a massive explosion. Sanu had barely escaped it having his cloak and arm burned he was shirtless with a semi useful arm Sanu was in danger if that was a clone.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

He headed towards the right, soon about five to six ninja had made their way towards Ikuto's location and so Ikuto snapped his fingers and turned towards the ninja that rushed towards him at an incredible speed. Ikuto chakara made it's way out as the snapped of the fingers was heard

*-FLICK!-*

Soon a stream of fires that covered the from wall to wall the halls and made their way towards the ninja, the terrible screams of pain and agony resounded through the halls, Ikuto was soon meet with a type of portal that the edges are emanating flames, Ikuto tried to stop, but the portal sucked him in, he turned as he tried to pull himself away, but it was inevitable. Ikuto was sucked in this...

Soon Ikuto feel to a place where the floor burned, the heat was incredible and you can hear the scream of people in pain, roars of a three headed dog that was chained to what seemed a large door at the end of a huge blood pool, this dog was about as large as his Skeith transformation, people stabbed on pikes as they scream in pain...Ikuto sharingan still activated tried in attempts to release a genjutsu, but that was impossible. This place wasn't a genjutsu.

Huge Chain came from the floor up to the sky as mountain with skull shaped faces were clearly marked around the area, dark clouds that were under him were pouring some type of liquid acid that would burn the poor people that inhabitant under them. What was this dreadful place.




"Welcome to hell!"

"Hell?"

"Ikuto Uchiha, welcome to you're new home."

Said a strong man that stood in the distance while spinning a kunai that attached to it was a chain that reach to the inside of his sleeve. His eyes glowed and his face was covered by a orange colored mask. Two katanas were behind his back and his belt had a skull on it, his mask had the shape of a scorpion. He jumped down as he yelled.

"Face me! In Mortal Kombat!"


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sazude Senju LT

“keep your filthy hands to yourself, i dont need your healing,” the bone user replied. the nerve of him! sazude thought. after how he offered him help. 
“well fine! i wont heal you then! but dont blame me if your injuries get you a quick death,” sazude said, in an angry way, while pouting sulkishly. 
the bone user just picked up his bone weapon and pointed it at kazuma, threatening him by slitting his throat and ripping his head off. he had a malicious looking smile after he threatened kaguya. he then turned around and quickly ran into the forest with that quick speed from before. what an asshole!! sazude was saying while laughing in his mind. but something might have happened to him to make him act that way. maybe something that can be deemed... a tragedy...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He was getting ready to go when suddenly the lightning "grabbed" him and started lifting him into the air. He looked around himself as he noticed the lightning spirals and smiled as he said:

"Oh, looks like I was caught."

The lightning cyclones crashed in towards him, creating a explosion. Gin landed right next to his boss, his outside cloak have cuts on the selves and the on the torso, but he received no external would. Looking at the boss he said:

"Sorry for the trouble, didn't know he had that in him. Honestly I thought he would have been done for after that attack. He sure does show a lot of strength for someone his age. But never mind that, we should get going now."

He looked back at the kid, bleeding on the floor. He did manage to get Gin caught in that jutsu. If this had been a serious match from the beginning then that kid would have died the instant this match started, but still, to be able to do this to him. He actually started to like the kid.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen LT*

Darkness soon enveloped the Prince...

Noctis started to see everyone he knew standing in front of him looking at him oddly. They slowly faded away one by one, "No, don't leave.... I was meant to protect you!" As the last person was remaining from a distance, Noctis couldn't Identify who she was. The only thing she said was, "I can feel your pain..." The girl slowly disappeared after Noctis tried to run towards her to identify who she was. "No! I can't let it end this way!!" Soon she completely disappeared and Noctis was alone again...

Suddenly light flashed before his eyes and Noctis found himself in a hospital bed patched up all over the place. Noctis tried to stand up but it ended up hurting his stomach, "Ugh, what happened?" Noctis tried to remember and his memory sparked remembering the white haired man named Gin. "That bastard... did I kill him?" Noctis started to wonder. "I wouldn't be here if  he was still alive... Maybe... nah, no use trying to wonder about it." Noctis looked out the window at the Sunny sky. 

"Something tells me I will meet him again..." Noctis had closed his eyes and remembered that girl he was supposed to protect.. 

An outside voice came out of nowhere.

"Noctis...."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 14, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel*

Sakurai entered through the door way into another room filled with many blades and human sized devices. *"An execution room.* "It is time for you to pass judgment upon these mortal souls." There were three people lined up kneeling. "Oh thank God. Please help us. We were taken to this awful place." *"Yeah kidnapped." *The woman interjected. "Judge them for their sins Sakurai." "You're name is Sakurai? Hello Sakurai. Please, let us go free. We have done nothing wrong." "On the contrary that one is lying to you. He has lied 50,689 times in the past 5 years. Killed 608 people, and committed countless other sins. Although the world is dictated by other laws and as it is upon Earth it is in Heaven. Which you would know more about. I will grant you the ability to read their minds in order to pass judgment." The Angel placed a its hand upon Sakurai and an aura of blue radiated around him. 

Sakurai placed his hand on the first man and Sakurai could feel the surge of their minds connecting. Sakurai could see him run away from his village with many secrets and selling them to people. He could see him tormenting innocent people and bringing harm to many women. At that moment Sakurai sent his nano-sized insects upon his skin.* "For your sins your life will be taken in the name of justice." *"Aaagggghhhh!!!! Aaaaggggghhhh!!!!"* 

"Oh God! Please don't let him kill me!"* Sakurai walked to the woman kneeling in front of him and dispersed his nano-sized insects and placed his hand on her head. He could see she had a husband and a kid. He could also see that she had been sleeping with other men behind her hard working husband's back. Although the next thought was of her finding out that her husband had been cheating on her too. She had also stole money from where she works and spends it on jewelry. At that moment Sakurai took his hand off her and brought out a kunai and began to cut her face and her body. *"For your sins of the flesh you will cease to hold the beauty that you covet." * *"No! PLEASE NO! Stop!"*

Sakurai placed his hand on the last man and red his mind. He could see that this was not a sinful man. He never hurt a single soul and never committed a sin. Except he could see him breaking the law. Altough it was nothing big like stealing or defacing property. It was many many small actions, for example jay walking and holding abusive substances. Sakurai removed his hand and used the same kunai he used on the woman. "Hey man. What are you doing?" *"For breaking many many insignificant laws you will now receive a cut upon your flesh for each one."  *


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 14, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> Sazude Senju
> 
> ?yes, i am from konoha,? sazude answered.
> ?me and my family moved here in fuzen kinda as refugees. my father was in the resistance fighting against the branded. he decided to move because he felt that the village was going to be taken over and because he felt that the branded vice leader would know about what he did. he was right.. well.. about konoha losing... And so here we are.?
> ?so, seeing as you asked if i'm with branded, i can see your against them. did they do anything to you during the war? hurt anyone in your family?? sazude asked the young girl.



Asuka looked somberly down at the ground. "Not really. But then, I don't have a family." She looked back up at Sazude. "My parents were killed when I was still a baby. A scientist from Konoha took me in. Since then I've been trained non-stop to become the strongest konoichi in the village. Since the Branded took over, I've been made to perform underground missions without the Branded finding out. But moving to fuzen...hmm, sounds like a good idea."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 14, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_Ready Steady GO!!!!_​










_READY STEADY CAN'T HOLD ME BACK
READY STEADY GIVE ME GOOD LUCK
READY STREADY NEVER LOOK BACK
LET'S GET STARTED READY STEADY GO_

The blonde haired boy strummed the opening chords to his song, the sound of his guitar shredding through the air as the ground beneath his feet began to warp. Vanitas stayed there watching waiting to see what manner of attack his enemy was conjuring. He began to riff on the guitar and soon a pillar of water burst up from the ground beneath Vanitas feet. The pressure from the geyser hit Vanitas hard sending him up into the air and leaving him wide open. The boy continued to strum his guitar furiously, shaking back and forth as he got into the song that much more. Soon constructs of water began to form, they were band instruments, guitars, cymbals, basses, and other instruments Vanitas couldn't quite figure out. They came at him nailing him right in the chest and sending him crashing back down into the floor. His body skipped along the metal floor like a pebble in a lake, but he recovered quickly using his hands to push himself and do a backward somersault into a standing position. 

The Void Gear, his armor, began to glow as it absorbed the energy from the hits it just received. He wasn't ready to use it yet no, it hadn't gotten that far yet. He kicked the ground igniting his Dirty Boots, then kicked it once more disappearing from sight as he dashed toward the guitarist. But as he moved in he could see a crescent of a chakra type he had never quite seen before, he sidestepped it and turned around watching it collide with the wall.

*BOOM*

The whole room shook as whatever that was hit. Vanitas looked forward instead of one crescent their were multiple ones,too many to count. They didn't make a sound as they moved in on his position. He knew it was going to hurt but it was the only way...

*BOOM*

The attack completely rocked his body as he felt his body begin to vibrate, his ears felt like they were going to explode. The pain was so intense he felt like he was going to faint, he staggered completely knocked off balance. The attack had to be some kind of sound wave and the closer he got to the guitarist the worse it was for him.

*"Suiryuudan no Jutsu"*

A dragon constructed of water rose up from the ground this time, the size of the thing was huge atleast 20 feet high. The pressure from the water would crush him if he got hit.

*"GO!!!"* The dragon began to slither towards Vanitas about to envelop him. His eyes began to glow crimson from behind the mask as he began to seal. 

*Kukukukukukukuku*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi *
_Konohagukure Refugee_
Location: Fuzengakure

Yamamoto sat atop of a building in Fuzen, bored out of his mind. The hot springs were closed down, due to a spotted pervert in the area. So his options doing anything fun was out of the window. Jeez, he thought he would have to do it others he would get rusty and he owed The Branded for what they did Konoha. Sighing to himself he got up and jumped down from the tall building. _Training_ it is...

Yama was on the outskirts of Fuzen, in a heavy secluded forest he found a useful clearing. He began training, using his most trusted Jutsu Shunshin no Jutsu. Using it dart around the clearing, using a range of Jutsu and Ninja tools. Once he worked up enough of a sweat he decided to step it up but that was when he heard music coming from the forest. If Curiousity killed the cat, Curiousity and kicked the crap out, beaten, dragged and then killed Yamamoto as he made his way closer surreptitiously to the noise. 

As he poked his head through some bushes, he saw a smaller clearing and free fat males preparing themselves for something. This is then what Yama saw them do... 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]8WQHcQ3ueYA[/YOUTUBE]



What was wrong with the people of this town? As Yama watched the fat men jump for glee as they were proud they completed the routine so... well...? 

Shaking his head Yama got back to his training. He needed to get out of Fuzen soon and quickly.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 14, 2011)

Sazude Senju

asuka looked somberly down at the ground. then she said “not really, but then, i dont have a family.”
doesn't have a family?! sazude was thinking to himself. asuka then talked about her parents dying, how she was took in then how she was trained to become a kunoichi. sazude could only feel nothing but kinda sad at what he heard. asuka then said she was sent on underground covert missions not known by the branded. 
“but moving to fuzen... hmm, sounds like a good idea.” asuka said.
“yeah, good idea.... but i'm ssooo sorry though  about your parents and you, you didnt get a normal childhood like me,” sazude said, in a soft tone, tears filling his eyes a little.
then, there was an explosion. 
“what was that?!” sazude asked. “it looks like it came from the way where we saw the bone guy head to, do you think he might be in trouble? i think we should go check it out!”
sazude didn't wait for asuka to respond, running off quickly into the forest to see what was happening.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 14, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro was waiting for some thing to happen to him as he put up a arm as something slashing him against the arm as it bleed some than getting hit in the face by it. "We are not under attack, the lost souls love to tortured me from timt to time. Yes, when she gets depresed she gets a new snake, but my mom is weird anyway. Maybe she is a girl version from him, but not evil though." Guessing from every one reaction they do not like snakes." Hakro did not want the rattle snake to die, an was ironic of Diana when the snake was barly five feet long yet to make a belt out of him. Hakro put the black rattle snake in to the bag and hand it to Darius wondering if he was going to keep it. Hakro would not be offended if Darius set it free later. Hakro steal one of Akina's cookies but she pulled a kunia and almost stab him as she hold in her own anger for Hakro's comment.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

He was suprised when Hakro handed him the snake. He wasn't expecting to actually get it. He took it though carefully.
"T-Thank you." he said a little frightned by the serpent. He would have to find a place to keep it but where? He wouldn't release it. lt was a gift after all and that would be rude of him to do. "I'll take good care of it." he said. He just held the back not sure where he should put it now. lt was rather quiet the predicament. He heard Diana scoff. He looked at her and she narrowed her eyes at him saying "traitor" in them.

*Diana*

Diana scoffed as they gave Darius the snake. They were buttering him up. Well she wouldn't be buttered up no way she hated butter anyway it was pure fat. 
"I guessed we brought something back for everyone then." she heard Akima say. She pulled out two boxes. She guessed one was for Violet. She took them. They were nicely decorated. She did need something to put jewelry in as her other jewerly box was getting full. She smiled then went serious not wanting to show too much emotion.
"Thank you. l'll make sure to give Violet the other if that one is for her...though now we feel bad because we didn't get you anything. Your visit was rather unexpected." she said. "Later we'll go shopping!" she said excitingly.

*Solidad*

Solidad looked at the gift exchange feeling rather acward in the situation. She felt like an intruder or someone that didn't belong. Typical and expected though. She never belonged anymore. She was out of place in the world. She didn't deserve to be here. She sighed and stood up.
"Well this is all rather ackward for me he he he" she said laughing slightly. "Need some time alone or something? I feel like i am intruding"


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa looked away as Date tried to make her promise not to use that technique again. She rolled her eyes with a smirk before looking back up at him.
"It's going to be my signature technique. After a few more months of using it I could use it as my signature weapon. The only reason that happened was probably because of-"

She wanted to say it, but then thought of how more complicated things would become. He'd be asking her questions about it, and be wondering if it would harm her. It annoyed her when people where like that.

"I-It's because I was low on chakra. Don't worry about it," she smiled before pulling him in for another kiss, this time much hungrier and lustful then before. She surprised herself by her actions, though nobody could blame her. His mouth was warm and the caress of his lips softer then a pillow. She tasted tentatively with her tongue, before pulling away with a heavy breath.

"I've wanted to do that for so long!" she giggled with her dorky snort before noticing something. 

Date was shirtless.
Her door was locked.
Thalia was probably busy.
She was in skimpy clothing.

Was mother nature inviting her?


----------



## Chronos (Jul 14, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
_Mortal Kombat!_









​
Both got into their battle position, suddenly a crowed surrounded them, they were in a type of underworld arena, but Ikuto ignored the surrounding, as large man with a skull like mask and horns, eyes like those of the Kyuubi and a large hammer in his hand gripped firmly between his fingers and he stood and said.

*" Ikuto VS Scorpion! FIGHT!"*

Ikuto activated his Sharingan as they both made their way towards themselves, Scorpion had threw his fist towards Ikuto face, the fist had turn to blaze and it seemed that it coulsd literally rip your skin to shreds. Ikuto followed his sharingan along hi movement carefully reading them, Ikuto slightly managed to move the left and land a powerful hit to Scorpions stomach, though it felt like hitting a wall, the scream of pain was brought out of his mouth, Ikuto prepared his other fist and made flames emanated as well as he landed and uppercut on his chin sending him airborne, followed by a kick towards the chin once more, he could feel the bones of his body break as landed those hit, he severely would damage the man, but he seem to be able to take more, at the man came down Ikuto took a step forwards, swinging his hand and backhanding Scorpion in between his eyes. 

He flew across the stage, regaining balance, his feet managed to stop his hurling away as he was quickly engulfed in a shroud of fire appearing behind Ikuto and connecting his fist into Ikuto cheek

*-BLAM!-*

Ikuto felt as if he was hit by a hammer! That punch was so severe that he could feel it crushing his inside as it kept moving to throw him away! Of course he didn't brake anything, Ikuto was thrown back as he rolled around the floor, regaining his balance he back flipped into the air landing in a large stone that this arena held. Ikuto formed the hand signs needed for his next technique as he also activated the flames of his body. He inclined his feet and pushed himself into the air, as soon he reached the ground he pounded the floor with all his strength and a surge of lighting made it's way towards Scorpion

"Raiton: Ikazuchi no Utage"

Scorpion drew out his kunai and started to spin it along the air soon throwing it to the nearest stone, he pulled him self towards it as the lightning surged towards the stone

*-BOOM!-*

Making it explode on impact he made his way towards Ikuto once again and swung his flaming fist towards his gut, Ikuto held his hand as he absorbed the flames that emanated in his arms, Ikuto started to slowly burn through the skin of Scorpion he scream in pain, Ikuto had a well good grip on his hand and so proceeded to connect his fist to his face

*-BAM, BAM, BAM, BAM, BAM,-*

Crossing his fist across Scorpion's face, burning every edge of his face as he pulled him closer and got under him once again swinging a full force kick towards the man's chin, landing and sending him into the air. The man was still alive! Ikuto made his way towards him, but the reacted quickly, As soon as Ikuto was on the air, he threw his chained kunai at him wrapping his feet along and making his way on the floor, He pulled in such matter, that he took control over Ikuto's body. 

"Get Over Here!"

He pulled him over his head and slammed him into the ground. Ikuto smashed the ground with such force that his armor was instantly destroyed, Scorpion pulled Ikuto towards him Ikuto was airborne once more, he wasn't able to do anything. Scorpion smashed his head into the ground creating that the stones to lift.

"Damn it..."


----------



## River Song (Jul 14, 2011)

*Rika Minami Shiromi*



?So what has happened in the last three years you might ask me, to be perfectly honest not much. After I killed my Father there was quite allot to attend to, as one expects. First was the issue of Killing a Konoha jonnin and clan leader, well the branded solved that for me, you can?t be punished by something that?s not there.

Next was the matter of my living and legal arrangements. Lady Taiyou adopted me, being the gracious, malevolent, lovely, sadistic woman she is. So in that way I gained two siblings and technically the title of the Kage?s daughter, although I refuse to flaunt it as Kyo does.

Speaking of Kyo I also gained two of the things that likely stopped me spiralling into depression, my adopted siblings Kei and Kyo Aosuki. Kei was my shoulder to cry  on, we had had a rough past but she understood how I felt. Right now the relationship orbited around two points. The points of unconditional love and cat fights straight from the seventh circle of hell.

Kyo was a different story altogether. On his side of the relationship it was one of formality curt nods and the such. On my side it was one of playful teasing, taking the piss out of everything that kyo did,  how I revelled in his anger.
What Did I think of Kei and Kyo well they were allot like their elements Fire and Lightning. Kyo was Fierce and deadly and at times out of control but there was a flip side to the coin there was the Kyo that comforted Kei and the Kyo that she suspected he was around Rose, before they broke up of course. That Kyo was kind warm and protecting.

Kei was like lightning in one way, her anger. Her anger never showed itself untill the conditions were just right like lightning and when she was angry even for a short space of time she was angrier than most people could ever be her hate shone bright but faded away. Like lightning striking.

But there was also a voice nagging in the back of her head, what about the missing, what about Viper. Kei had told her that The viper or Koji as was his Christian name had died Rika had stayed strong. That was until she got to her room, at that point she cried she didn?t ball and scream but tears slipped down her face. That when the nightmares started for a period of time Rika would wake up screaming, Taiyou rushing into the room.  It was always the same dream. She would be walking in a field sort of a combonation of two places.

There would be two People Kei and Koji one on each side as if they were making me choose between them. Choosing between Kei and Koji. Her Family and her morals. Then suddenly Kei would be beside Koji, placing a kiss on his lips while Durga was rammed through his chest. That?s when I would wake up screaming. That?s what confused me according to Kei she had no hand in Koji?s death. Even so I had only met the boy once. Why would I be so compelled to hate my sister if she did. I knew the answer to that Koji represented my values but also when we met he unwittingly ignited the side of me that wanted to be set free the side of anger and destruction, The side that fought against it was the reasonable, family loving, Fuzen loving side. The dream stopped and somehow I felt that the viper was better, maybe he got out of purgatory and went to heaven how the hell am I supposed to know.

That dream affected me so much that I had been distinguishing  myself as  Kei?s Rika and Koji?s Rika. They were flip sides to the coin; two different sides of me and they were warring for dominance. And the scary part was I couldn?t completely chose the obvious one. I couldn?t choose to be Kei?s Rik.a the one that would settle down and get married having children. 

Part of me wanted to be Koji?s Rika the one that would be feared by everyone but I knew this was wrong but  I couldn?t help but think  what my life would be like if I had no-one to tie me down. These thoughts were quickly dismissed by the real me; Kei?s Rika. Or was that the real me I couldn?t tell anymore and it scared me.

I also changed my name but some of you may think why didn?t I ditch the name of my abuser. Simple the two names represented two parts of me:

Shiromi represented practically the one good thing my Father had taught me; resilience. Resilience to his blows, to his cutting words. This was a core part of my personality. My ability to brush of cruel Jibes and attacks of Hate and sometimes prejudice. Other things he left me with were Hate and amd my love of causing people pain. I knew i should let go of these but they were my drug. Crack, heroin and Cocaine could never come close to the joys of gouging out someone?s eyes or breaking their back.

Minami perhaps represents a bigger part of me than it used to. Minami doesn?t represent the whole family to me it represent Taiyou. My idol, My Kage and I guess my mother.  Minami represents the Things I share with Taiyou. My love my passion but also my anger and mood swings that shorten the life of everyone in the immediate area, although I can grudgingly admit I have yet to destroy walls. That is what Minami means for me.

And Finally there Is Rika what does that mean  you might ask and I?ll tell you in a satirical voice that it?s me. I am Rika I am a combination of Minami and Shiromi. I am my own person.

Anyway back to what I did. I joined the torture and interrogation core due to my strong aversion to being bound to the angels, maybe I would join them one day but I wouldn?t put a bet on it. 

I am Rika Minami Shiromi and this is my Story.?

Her hands Glided to a stop as she finished playing a complex rhythm She leaned down and patted her Piano it was an old friend even if her father Despised her they had to keep up an appearance so Rika as any other High-class child would learned and instrument, it wasn?t a Piano at first no it was violin. Lets just say it didn?t end well and the poor Kid down the street and to have the Painful operation of removing horse hair from one?s intestine.

Then it was clarinet, three sets of pissed off parents learned that week that Konoha courts wouldn?t accept the story of ? A little blind girl  took my sons anal virginity with a musical instrument?.  Finally it came to the Piano and at the age of four Rika couldn?t pick it up or commit Grievous bodily harm with it and so she was stuck but soon she fell in love with the ivory keys and the soothing melodies she could create. She wondered if she was the first blind virtuoso, chuckling to herself.

Her hands started to form the familiar glissando before she realised what she was playing. Consciously playing the tune now the notes began to get lower and lower. The song was fitting she felt before she  started to sing.

?At first I was afraid, I was petrified. I couldn?t stand it now you?d dropped dead and died? she sang as her strong Alto voice filled the room. That wasn?t true she was a metso-soprano but her voice could convince one otherwise. ?I spent so many night thinking how you did me wrong? she smiled a large grin as she belted out the next words ?I grew strong!? the song suddenly changed tempo as Rika san g along with it lost in the moment a moment of freedom.

Music frees the soul some say but it was Rika?s escape from all the pressures of life. How she had to finish the mission report or how she had to buy people she didn?t particularly like birthday gifts. I mean what do you give someone who spends the whole day with her ankles around her neck, She suddenly decided in the spur of the music to get her a vibrator.

 She chuckled to herself as her hands glided along the notes during the instrumental.She smiled it was at times like these she was truly happy. 

Her life was good, would it stay like that. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 14, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_REWRITE_









​
Over the past three years Vanitas trained hard under Nazo. The old Sky Palace Sannin had the training regimen of a Spartan prepared for Vanitas, and he went to work at it everyday. Vanitas might not have a heart or a soul but you would have never known from how hard he worked to get to this level, how hard he worked to bring his Dying Will to this point. His crimson eyes shined with confidence as the monstrous dragon construct of water roared at him.

Vanitas' body began to glow green as it became lit in flames of that color. He was smirking from behind his mask.

"Fire natured chakra would be at too much of a disadvantage if I tried to use that to ward off that dragon. But you know their are things hotter than fire, alot hotter. I usually don't break this out for anyone but these are special circumstances. I am taking your Prophet and we're leaving this place. My words are the beginning and the end, I am the empty vanity, I am Vanitas!!!! And you are DEAD!!!!" Vanitas hands began to heat up intensely, a orange substance began to bubble around. The substance looked like some kind of rock and crystal but it was steaming as it began to gain more and more consistency, this was not fire. In the past three years his abilities had evolved beyond just having the power of fire. By superheating his flames beyond the point of 1000 degrees celsius Vanitas was able to achieve a fire similar to Seiferoths, the ultimate heat, the Magma Release. 

"Sorry mate I can't let you do that, I'm going to have to end you!!!! The dragon sprang forward towards Vanitas, he wished the guy could see the confidence he was brimming with from behind the mask, but this was going to have to suffice.

*MAGUTON:HEBI GUREN*

He brought his hands together swirling the magma natured chakra then holding his hands at his side perpendicular with his body. He threw his hands forward and a stream of magma coiled around the water dragon. The dragon roared in what looked like pain as the heat from Vanitas' attack began to evaporate the water. Before long the magma began to take a shape, it was a Viper, and it stood a few feet taller than the dragon. It's scales, it's fangs, every part of it was made of magma.

"BITE HEBI GUREN!!!!" The Viper opened it's mouth baring it's fangs. It went straight for the throat of the dragon causing steam and hot water to splash the battlefield. It didn't take long as the dragon completely dissipated in a puddle. The steam filled the room making it into a sauna. The british rocker stumbled through the steam, the heat in the room was so intense that breathing felt almost impossible. He crawled through the steam dragging his guitar along, but this was his mistake. Eventually he felt himself grab what he thought was a wall and he got back to his face, but then he felt something that felt different than the metal in the room. It was a strange material that felt as hard as metal but it wasn't, as the steam started to clear up he tried to back away. He had given his position away and he even grabbed hold of the enemy.

"Now what would all your groupies think if they knew you liked feeling up guys? Tell me something what is your name? The rocker didn't say anything at first, he had a pensive stare as he thought about making a move but for some reason he couldn't. After seeing the power of the masked boy in front of him, even from behind his mask he could feel the killing intent.

"Mick Jagger...Look mate we don't need to do this. I can just go on my way and you can go yours, we'll act like we never met. So what do you say let me rock on?"Mick Jagger didn't dare move he saw how fast Vanitas was. He was not someone to trifle with but maybe he could reason.

"What kind of rockstar name is Mick Jagger? Anyway tell me where to find the Prophet."

"After you go out that door right there you just need to continue on to the top of the tower and you'll come to another room. That's her last guard if you get past that person then...He didn't get to finish as Vanitas jumped into the air level to the rock star's head, he put him in a three quarter face lock, and drove his body into the ground headfirst.

*RKO*

*BOOM*

The impact was horrendous as Mick Jagger's head was snapped back by the impact and his body lay there limp. 

"Consider yourself lucky. You're only still alive because I want you to tell your bosess who came in here and is going to royally fuck this place up. Tell them I'm not stopping at taking her back I'm coming for them too."  With that Vanitas exited out the door the fallen rockstar told him to. He continued deeper and deeper into the tower hoping to find her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 14, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Darius*
> 
> He was suprised when Hakro handed him the snake. He wasn't expecting to actually get it. He took it though carefully.
> "T-Thank you." he said a little frightned by the serpent. He would have to find a place to keep it but where? He wouldn't release it. lt was a gift after all and that would be rude of him to do. "I'll take good care of it." he said. He just held the back not sure where he should put it now. lt was rather quiet the predicament. He heard Diana scoff. He looked at her and she narrowed her eyes at him saying "traitor" in them.
> ...



*Hakro Ezel*

"You could stay Solidad, you are allied too to us, if you need some space go ahead." To Hakro Solidad was a lone wolf that travels alone and not staying any much and does not want to join any pack. For the gifts he would not get one because he was rude to everyone and does not show respect. "I know you will, I know it is a strange gift, I would give you a wolf pup but, most of them are grownth and not trainable at the moment. Spike is still looking for that female wolf that he is lookingfor to mate with." Hakro felt something nudge him as he know Spike know when his name was called. He layed under the table to hide from Diana who still hated him from what he was a wolf/dog.

*Akina Ezel*

"Sorry for offended you Solidad in any way, if you need some air go ahead." She cock her head towards Diana, "It is okay that you did not give us anything, you did not know that we were coming back. The best gift you can is just being my friend and that will be nice to go shopping later." She was doubting that Hakro would have any friends set for his wolves that made up his pack. She was wondering intill she felt a wolf tail and wonder if was Spike or another wolf under the table. She was hoping that Hakro would warm up to someone later in his life and was not a wolf. She was silent to collect her thoughts on what to think next or say it after some one else spoke up first to responed to it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 14, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> 
> Tifa looked away as Date tried to make her promise not to use that technique again. She rolled her eyes with a smirk before looking back up at him.
> "It's going to be my signature technique. After a few more months of using it I could use it as my signature weapon. The only reason that happened was probably because of-"
> ...



*Date Uchiha*

Date nodded as she told him the reason why her jutsu had did that to her, not wanting to push this any further.  He pulled her onto his lap and kissed her deeply, playing with her tongue and sucking on her bottom lip gently.  He trailed kisses to her neck and his mouth stayed there for a while before he slowly pulled away, staring into her eyes.  His hunter edge to his eyes was gone, replace to an animalistic, hungry gaze as he stared at her.  But he wouldn't make the first move and force her into something she didn't want to do.


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
*Warning:* Contains ecchi 

-----
​
The teenager let out small moans as Date explored her body with his lips, before quickly pulling away. Even though mother nature was inviting her to tango, she had to say no. It wasn't the time or place and it felt like it was only lust speaking. Did she actually love the boy? Was this just all guilt because she had been so oblivious to his sacrifice? She'd given him the kiss she'd longed for, but then it felt weird going any further.

_Why does it always have to be this difficult? Fuck you heart_, she thought to herself as she looked into his changed eyes. No sign of a hunter was present, with just that of an animal. It was a bit creepy at first, with Tifa thinking she was looking into the eyes of a convicted zenophillia rapist.

Guilt dawned on her again as she realised she couldn't just lead him on like that then quit. Not sure how to lead in these situations, Tifa pushed Date on to the bed before climbing on top of him. She had a half-hearted smile on her face as her gaze was set on the teen's face.

"Date ...! I don't know what to do!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

"Heh heh heh..."  Date started slow, but soon his laughter became escalate, his face actually joyous for once.  It took him a few seconds but eventually his laughs died down.  He looked up at Tifa with a warm smile and sat up, kissing her deeply.  Eventually he pulled away and looked out of a window.  "You don't know what to do?  Probably because you're either not ready for this to happen...  Or you're so horny your mind can't decipher it."  He chuckled and kissed her again before standing up and stretching out his torso.

"Ahh...  Much better."  He rolled his left shoulder, looking down at the very largest scar on his body.  It stretched from his left shoulder to his right hip and only served as a reminder of the power of the branded.  _Gin...  Is the Branded really this strong?_


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2011)

*"This Isn't The Kind Of Reunion I Had In Mind. Oh, Well. If It's For You, I'd Gladly Do Any Thing, Just To Let You Know, I'll Always Be There."​*
"You know...this isn't what I signed up for when I say I was coming to visit you. Do I look like a da-ow." A voice projected from an area that was the very definition of pure darkness, nothing could be seen only heard. "Who the fuck put a wall here? Any way I'm not a ninja you know!" The voice belonged to a a male who was clearly upset. "Though you came any way. I told you that you could wait outside. So who's the fool?" Another voice, this one belonging to a female, chastised the male. With each step the sound of dry leaves crumbling underneath their foot could be heard.

"Like I would honestly let you go alone. Besides-ow-I-ow-would do any-ow-WHY THE FUCK ARE WE UNDER A DAMN BUILDING!" The man bellowed out clearly more agitated than before causing his female companion to sigh in response. "Because, nobody necessarily expects a ground attack. Gives us a bigger element of surprise." She explained. "Ohohoho that makes so much-no. We could have just as easily ran in through the front door then. Instead me having my ass walking underneath the earth, we could have charge through the front door!" He yelled which once again caused his partner to sigh.

"Are you going to constantly complain? You sound very much like a woman at the moment." "Pffft. At least one of us is..." He mumbled under his breathe. "I'm sorry, did you say something?" The female asked as they came to a complete stop. "Me? Why no, I"m just standing here enjoying how soft and delicate your hand feels. Marry me will you?" He cooed in a teasing voice while beginning to snicker. "Don't insult me with your words. I do not have the time to fight with you." She warned as they began their walk again. The darkness when then introduced to a companion. A small gleam of light that would appear as the sound of shattering would accompanied it.

It was the blade of a sword.

"Somebodies gotten pretty cantankerous in their 'old age'. Haven't they?" "Keep insulting me and I'll show you how 'cantankerous' I can be." "Ohhh Ms. Snippy."

After the arguing they once again came to a brief stop. It appeared they had reached their destination. "Here's the spot. Are you ready?" The sound of a sword being unsheathed could be heard, the sword in question was like a beam of light, glowing even in pitch black darkness. "Willing and ready for anything. I mean _anything_." He if could make jokes, than he was more than ready.

"Brace yourself!"

*BOOOOM*!

The entire flow erupted in a huge explosion as light beamed down the giant hole like a spot light. The two people jumped out of the hole, standing back to back as they did so. The inside the building was made similar to saloon back in the wild west days. All the patrons were the definition of shady and were scrambling about after the explosion. "Alright all you twats and filthy trollops, Miho and I are looking for a man named Ko Setsuka. You either tell us where he is or we'll commence to whopping dat ass." He threatened.

"Who's looking for him?" A rather old, frail looking  spoke out amongst the silence in a gruff voice. Miho turned her gaze toward him. "Your Ko I presume then? Your crimes have prevented this place from moving on. You must be purge from this earth for this place to begin anew." She simply stated. Ko simply laughed, a smokers laugh to be exact, as he stood up from his table. "She told me you would be coming here. I was told to deiliver a message, but you won't leave long enough to get it." He lifted a glass from off the table and took a small sip of the brown liquid inside before suddenly shattering it in his palm.

"Kill the both of them!" A man yelled from behind the bar.












"Be careful Daisuke." The saloon lights reflected off of Miho's sword, a flash of light as two men were cut down instantly, re sheathing her sword before they fell. "Don't worry about it, as long as your around nothing's going to stop me." His fist began to glow a bright blue as three men began their charge. His stomach enlarged and out spewed a volume of water pushing the men back out and the door. Miho on the other hand, sought to quickly bring about her point. With some fancy footwork she danced around her opponents and spun with a horizontal slash, completely cutting one of the support beams in half.

The cut was so fine that none hadn't even noticed until more goons piled onto of the second floor causing it to topple and crash onto the floor beneath it. "They see me fightin." Daisuke began to sing before dodging a punch inches away from his face. "They hatin." With a gesture of his wrist a giant whip of water formed colliding with four goons and leaving behind a deafening sound almost like thunder as it with drew. "Hell yea boy. Team Badass is whopping dat ass. I could get use to this!" With a big grin plastered on his face, Daisuke seemed to be enjoying it a bit to much.

That is until a shadow was cast over him.

"Oh damn." He muttered as Ko stood above him with a giant polearm. Despite his frail form he seemed to be able to wield the weapon with ease as he swung it down on Daisuke, cracking the floor beneath him. "Now that your little friend is out of the way. You and I can have a talk you little bit-!" He immediately noticed Miho directly in his face, the sound metal colliding was accompanied by a grunt as Ko went sliding across the ground. The debris from the hole he left cleared and the body he expect to be there wasn't there.

"You should know when I'm attacked, Miho tends to get a little pissed." Daisuke yelled out across the room from his position on the bar, simply smiling in waving. In a fit of anger Ko swung his weapon just to have it break inches away from Miho's nose. "W-w-what? she told me you were just some punk kid playing samurai!" Ko stuttered as he looked up to see the tip of Miho's blade pointed directly at him. "Rape, thief, assassination, attempted murder, forgery, and many more crimes to pile up on. Though before I cleanse you...who told you I would be coming here?" Her eye darkened as she stared coldly at the man before her.

"Wait Miho! Your going to kill him?" Daisuke questioned, but was given no answer. "A-all she to-told me w-was that to expect a p-patch wo-woman who used a s-sword. She had purple hair, but w-wore a kit-kitsune masks. Please! That's all I know." Shameful as it was, this man who committed such crimes would now beg for his life. What about those he's killed? Or tried to kill? Those he's mentally tortured?

The world had no use for a man like him. "A woman with purple hair and a kitsune mask? It can't be." "Miho look out!" From the inside of his shirt Ko pulled out a knife and sought to plunge it into her heart in his last act of desperation. A spray of crimson filled the air, as Ko stood still, before his eyes rolled into the back of his head and his body split in two straight down the middle.

"Poor lost souls. May you be reborn again anew."

---

"That's not the ideal first date or somewhere you'd normally take some one for a reunion, but hey whatever." Daisuke nonchalantly spoke as Miho and he exited the saloon. "Daisuke..." The young man raised his eyebrow at his name being called, turning toward his friend who had an all to serious look on her face. "You didn't have to come, but I appreciate what you did. It would seem I may still have some who would look after me." He honestly didn't know how to respond to her comment. Just what did she mean by that? They were friends why wouldn't he look after her?

"Ah, no worries at all my beauty. No worries at all."

_In the distance..._

"Why did you lie to that man? that's not what you were suppose to do." A top a nearby cliff a cloaked woman stood, talking to another woman. One with purple hair, who, for some odd reason, was trying to make angels in the rocks and dirt.

"Why oh why oh why oh why OHHHHHH WHY...you ask? It's simply really." She spoke in a sing song voice as she snapped up into a crouching poistion. "Because. I. Like. To. See. People. Suffer. Easy. Right? Huh? Right?" The cloaked woman face-palmed before beginning to walk away.

"It seems you've reached your limit of sanity. No matter, we'll just have to do it our self then. I'll be contact soon enough Demona." With that she vanished into thin air, leaving the woman to her own devices.

"Whatever you say, I'm going back to make rock angels!"


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

He wasn't getting it.

"No Date! I don't know what to do because ... I don't know what to do! Do I kiss you? Do I touch you? Do I lick your body until it's smoother then a baby's bottom? I don't kno-"

That was when it hit her. There was one thing they was forgetting ...!

"*I DO NOT WANT KIDS! I'M 17!*" she screamed before collapsing on the bed in fright. "*DO SOMETHING! I DO NOT WANT KIDDIES RUNNING AROUND! EDIE WILL KILL ME!*"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date chuckled and pinned her down, kissing her deeply and fervently.  His tongue traversed the expanses of her mouth and played with her tongue expertly.  He ran his hands all over her body, touching and massaging every bit of flesh he could get his hands on.  Finally, he slowly broke the contact between their lips and stared down at her.  "If you aren't ready for children then we'll wait.  And when the time comes for us to do this I can show you."

He kissed her neck gently, lightly nipping on the soft flesh.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_"Chillin' Like A Villain"_












Yamamoto needed something to sink his teeth into, he was going mad. He had been feeling lonely, but he was never one to talk about his emotions or feelings he was a firm believe in _actions speak louder than words_. But at the moment Yama didn't even have anyone to interact with... Jeez, he hated moments like this. Getting deep with yourself is there anything more revolting? He needed a fight, or excitement something to take his mind of his emotions. This was how he dealt with them, ignoring them. That was want he had always done and would always stick too. 

He even contemplated seeking out that medic-enthusiast... Hah, was he really that pitiful? He walked through the streets, his eyes burning into any guy who looked remotely strong. Hopefully he find someone strong enough to hold his stare. That's want he needed, a good ol' school fight. No Jutsu. No Thrills. Just blood, sweat and fists. Eventually he found himself and a rundown bar, judging from the outside. Only the most vile, repulsive, scum and worst types of underclass would come here for a drink... It was perfect. 

He stepped inside, the bar was relatively empty. Inside were a squat bartender and what looked like a small gang of delinquents, girls draping of the leaders arm. They were an eyesore but they would have to do, this being the only way Yamamoto knew to reconnect him with society when he felt like this. He walked up the gang, all conversation stopped. The tension in the room rose. They leader turned to look at Yamamoto, his eyes challenging. 

*"I don't like you're fuckin' stare boy. Get the fuck outta here before I rip you're eyes out."* 

The silence in the room was deafening. Yamamoto spat at him. 

"Let's Av It." 

Just as Yamamoto finished his words the first bottle smashed against his head. He just laughed at their attempt. Three more followed in quick succession, showering him in beer and glass. He fell down to his knees a smile on his face. The leader stood in front of him. 

*"I see what you want. Don't blame me if you die... Boys."*

His men flooded past him each with their own personal battle cry, the first kicking him in the face sending him backwards. The rest joined in the barrage of kicks and punches. The gang using what ever they could and hitting what ever they could. Any exposed piece of Yamamoto was quickly covered by a fist or foot. He was bloodied and beaten but they still continued the ruthless assault. The leader watching over the massacre. Smoking as he did so, the girls either side of him turned away the sight to brutal to bear.

*"Enough. Leave him."*

The boss ordered, all fists and feet froze as they were. Before turning away from him, like a child turning from a toy he had lost interest in. Back to their seats as if nothing had happened. 

"Is that it? Fuckin' pussies." 

One of the men stood up, *"Learn to stay down, shit for brains."* He began to swing his arm at Yamamoto. But the moment of impact never came, instead he was now implanted into the wall, as if he was a hunters trophy. Shocked that the kid still had this much power left, the men rose once more. But they were little match for Yamamoto who blazed through their ranks, striking each one down, with one hit blows. Eventually it was him left facing the leader of the gang, who still sat there, smoking and observing Yamamoto. The girls frightened ran away. 

As Yamamoto took one step closer to the boss, he fell forward unconscious. The boss watched him fall, blowing out his last puff of smoke before putting it out in an ashtray. 

*"I get it, in this world you only feel accepted through your fists. Physical pain is always the easiest to bear. My, my... The youth of today. How troublesome."*

He said rising to his feet, wrapping the boys arm over his shoulder. He proceeded to carry him to the hospital. Out of admiration and respect. Also for the fact he reminded him what he was like as a kid. 




*Zero Inugami*
_"Work Like A Holic"_


----------



## Kenju (Jul 14, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_Goodwill Shall Be Trusted For Now
-De-Branded-_
​
Upon the large ship, Shirou's mind returns to the present. His eyes relax under his eyelids as his back rest upon the railing. That long black hair of his flows to the side from the strong winds. He isn't bothered by them, only waiting patiently for the arrival to the island. Everyone else seems to keep to themselves as well, mostly as groups. 

Soon enough, the young man hears a set of foot steps coming his direction. Of course there are many others walking around, but this one seems to be moving particularly to him. The foot steps stop, and at that time the Saint opens his eyes. What they see is a short middle aged man in a blue uniform. Most likely he's one of the officials of the ship.

"*Name?*"

The short man asks him with a clipboard and paper in hand, with a pencil to the side. From what he can tell this man must be the one that signs up the entries.

"Setsuko, Shirou."

"*Okay, and your team?*"

"Huh?"

Shirou questions in surprise. Surely this man didn't just mean that. The boy hopes that he only just misheard something that he shouldn't have. The short man clenches the side of his teeth in annoyance. 

"*You heard me! I said what's your team!?*"

Seeing the boy's hesitation to answer. He begins to understand what's going on.

"*Oh I get it. You don't have a team do ya? Well that's too bad, anyone without a team can't enter the tournament. So we're just gonna throw over any unneeded pest*."

The short man says this with grin. At that time several men start to surround the young man. It's unfortunate, but Shirou has to fight back. What's even more eating at him is that he most likely won't be able to enter the tournament. He grabs the small sword shaped item attached to the chain wit-

"Oi! Oi! What the hell are you doing with our partner!"

A familiar voice.

"Leave my Shirou-Oniichan alone!"

Another familiar voice, one that he definitely shouldn't be able to hear. It's at that time that two girls appear in front of him. These two girls shouldn't be here, let alone still be around him. 

He remembers the first girl, long black hair, piercings, punk-like clothing and a rude attitude. She was the person that tried to sell off woman as slaves in a small town. She was defeated by and suddenly disappeared.

Vuruya Uimori 

The second seriously surprises him. She's taller than she use to be but still the same. She has red eyes, white hair like snow and purple clothing. Along with her servant Barius, they attacked the city named Seline. The boy defeated them, however the girl clearly had her heart ripped out by that man named, Crow. The girl that should be dead.

Lidvia De Shuersen 

Both of them belong to the organization called Branded.

The two girls face the short man with displeased looks. 

"The name is Vuruya Uimori."

"Lidvia De Shuersen, nice to meet you."

They each tell the man their names, which he lists on the paper in his hand. For some reason he dosen't seem too happy. Most likely, he really wanted to throw the boy over.

"Ahm, Team name?"

"Team Uimori, of course."

"She means, Team Shuersen."

"Don't give me that shit, I know what I said! Team Uimori!"

"Just who are giving that language to? Team Shuersen!"

"Team Uimori!!"

"Team Shuersen!!"

"Team Uimori!!!"

"Team Shuersen!!!"

The argue on and on, finally Shirou losses his patience. 

"Team Setsuko!"

His words shut them up, before he decides to throw them off the ship. 

"*Fine, Team Setsuko it is.*"

"HUH?!"
"HUH!?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2011)

*Kyo*
*Crying For Love*​
Kyo nodded at his mother who looked at him for a minute, but not without first handing him a scroll and letting the guards escort him out. Kyo made his way past the Ramen clan guards as he continued. His placed on his jacket and then unadjust his tie as he made it outside. The place booming as ever in the morning...

Kyo sighed as he looked up at the sky and pulled out a cigarette before thinking for a moment but then shrugging his shoulders and then placing the thing in his mouth..

He snapped his fingers and then lit the thing before breathing in and then out. He had some way to control his anger and stress and the little thing in his mouth cooled his body down and calmed his mind. Kyo smirked as he headed towards the outskirts of Fuzen..

He missed her...

Even though he left the house earlier that morning, it doesn't make up for the 3 years of going to chick to chick, who legs were open like a 24 hour convenice store.

"She is going to kill me..."Kyo said as he looked at the cigarette,"...Damn..."

Kyo looked at his little friend before taking it out of his mouth and stomped it on the ground

---
*Taiyou Aosuki*

She watched as her office got silent,"How may I help you?"Taiyou asked as she sat back in her chair


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 14, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Prince was lying against a tree daydreaming outside the Kage manor, with his arms crossed, "I wonder how long father's going to take?" Noctis opened his eyes realizing its already been an hour since hes been waiting for his father. Noctis then noticed the doors to the manor open, a boy with red hair came out and he seemed familiar. Noctis tried to inspect him more but he couldn't remember. "Maybe he knows something I don't... After all Fuzenkagure is were I met 'her' ", Noctis had smirked.

The boy stood straight and started to walk towards the red haired boy. As Noctis approached closer, his memories seemed to be coming back slowly, "I'm starting to remember... I have met him before but when and where?" Noctis thought. Someone else approached the scene... it was a female that seemed to know the red haired boy. Noctis didn't recognize her at all but still there was something about the red haired boy Noctis knew... The boy started to approached the two, mainly focusing on the red haired boy. "There's something he knows about me that I can't remember... If it means to find out more about that 'girl'..." Noctis thought as he started to near the two individuals.


-------------------------

*Braule Ranen*

Kyo Aosuki had left the room with the scroll in hand without any expression on his face. 












As the door slammed, Braule opened his eyes and had gotten serious, "Lady Taiyou do you remember our last talk three years ago in this very village?" Braule had walked towards the window and saw the sun shining down onto the village in front of him, "The dark history between our clan is haunting us everyday, and we can't let go of that burden either..." The old man had felt his conscience giving out a bad vibe. 

"My eyes, Lady Taiyou... I had used them before I came here... Me being only the few of my clan's ancestry to be able to make out a slight blurry vision of what might happen in the future." Braule had closed his eyes and shook his head, "And do you know what I saw?" The tall man faced the Fuzen Kage. "A village burning down to the ground but I couldn't make out which village it was... but the only thing I could make out was your clan's crest on one of the individuals." Braule pointed at the Aosuki crest. "I don't know the cause of this, maybe the Branded but it didn't seem like what the Branded would do, it seemed like something different I haven't felt before..." Braule opened his eyes and tried to speak as silently as he could.

"Right now, you, as the Fuzen kage, have to stay cautious about this village's future. With the branded just a few miles away from us, we cannot allow for such destruction to occur. I will do as much as I can do help this village stand, just for the reason you are an ally of our clan and an old friend..." Braule smiled.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 14, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> The black wof growled saying you can take the credit to find another guy in your life. Akina got off the wolf feeling much stronger since the infection took control of her ody. The white and black wolf left the room leaving them alone. "The branded are the ones thatre taking over the five major cities in each country but only a few only stand. My name is Akina, yes I save you. You are here because youwere bleeding to death, you should still be in bed from a attack like that." She went over to him pick him up bridal style, she walked back to one of of the beds and layed down with him on the bed. Her breasts rubed against his chest. "So, who are you, I know you still want to get out of here, so where do you want to go?"



*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei blushed as he felt the girl's breast against his chest. "I am ReiMei, and if the branded are the reason why you are here I want to help you." ReiMei relaxed on the bed smiling at Akina. "I'm in no rush to go anywhere, so tell me what I can do to help you." ReiMei was still blushing at the thought of being in the same bed as this beautiful girl. "I can't remember why I ended up here. I can't remember if I was sent on a mission or not. But I know one thing I was meant to come here and meet you." He closed his eyes laying back listening to the girl.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 14, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"Actual I was telling you what happen in the past and what is still going on, I was not send here by the branded I came here because I came down with a infection that may me terriable sick, I should not be around you to make you sick too. I guessed it will take a few days for us to get back on our feet then. Maybe your memory can come back or you don't not want to remember. You are one handsome guy, maybe it was mint to happen to meet each other." She was more condifent in guys to be with one in the same bed with out doing anything but lay next to him. "I move to another bed, if I just may you uncomfortable if you wish it." To her cold body his warm body felt good against his warm skin, she snuggles up to Reimei even more.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 14, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei smiled at the girl. "Don't worry. I have never been sick a day in my life." He then blushed again at her comment. "You are beautiful girl." He looked deep into her eyes. "Your fine your making me blush is all I'm not uncomfortable, it's just nice to be this close to someone after 3 years of intense training." ReiMei put his arms around the girl who felt cold. "And your cold, I can help keep you warm."  ReiMei put his jacket over the girl which was somehow undamaged and not dirty holding her close to his body.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 14, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

"First time a guy would keep me warm." She could feel his jacket on her body and blushed as Reimei's arms went around her to be held against him. She felt comfortable with as she kissed him on the lips. "It does fell good to be held like this and be with some one after three years only with your brother and sensai. You are the first one I feel so warm towards a guy. Sorry expression myself just like to you ReiMei." She wrap one of her arms over his stomache as the doctor peeped in and was time for Akina's medcine but it could wait a little longer and the doctor went down the hall to check on other paticents. Akina was content at the moment with Reimei holding her like this, Akina smiles.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 14, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

"I feel very comfortable with you here." ReiMei gently kissed Akina back and begin to lightly run his fingers on her arm that was wrapped around him. "As long as you stay right here recovering doesn't sound to bad." ReiMei smiled lowering his arm wrapping it around Akina's waist. "I'm glad you feel comfortable with me" He kissed Akina on her cheek and closed his eyes. 'Her body may be cold, but it feels good to hold her like this.' ReiMei sighed, but it was a sigh that sounded happy. He forgot all about getting out of this place he just wanted to enjoy holding Akina.


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*Liquid Time Arc: The Smile of a Snake*

Where was she?

Why was it so dark?

Kei looked around in the empty room, she could make out a bed, a couch that was in front of her, and the velvet carpet beneath her. Kei felt her arms above her head and she tried to yank free, but it was too hard. Kei growled but then she notice that her legs were tied, Kei eyes glowed but then someone turned on the light causing Kei to jump back a bit. Her eyes adjusted to the light and soon she saw a figure coming up to her?

?You up?? the voice asked, ?Good I was getting bored of waiting for you??

Kei growled as her eyes adjusted, ?Shut up! Just wait until I hav----?

Kei stopped for a minute to look at the sex toy that was standing in front of her with a whip in hand. His body was nicely build with a V-shaped core that made Kei just stop and blink for a minute. The man was wearing a nice dress shirt, clearly undone with the jacket still on. His pants were still on but the button was down and the zipper showing off the white boxers he had?Kei blushed before looking back up at him?

Bad move?

He had eyes that pierced her very soul and he knew that when he smirked at her causing her to look down and frown before looking back up admiring the man with the sliver colored hair and the bright red eyes. Kei swallowed hard, for some reason her throat was dry, the boy smirked before grabbing her cheeks and turning her head. Kei snapped back and try to bite his hand, the boy growled but even though he did that Kei could tell that he was pleased?

?Who the hell do you think you are?? Kei yelled at him, Kei straighten up but the way she was positioned made her feel open and she instantly wanted to cover up?

The boy smiled, ?I am your master, isn?t that clear by your position?? he asked the cocky grin of his it made her ache and angry all at the same time

Kei was about to yell but then she notice something, the room?The room was really hot?Kei could feel the sweat drip down her face. Kei couldn?t understand this feeling but it seemed to be effecting the boy too, Kei watched as the sweat from his chest made it down the most forbidden of areas. Kei looked away but then she shot up when he made his way to her and then proceeded to cover her eyes with a black blindfold?












?Now lets have the real fun begin~? he growled

?What!?? Kei yelled before she heard the crack of the whip and soon something quick had brushed up against her, it scrapped her and soon Kei could feel a breeze that made her cool down

?You?developed real nicely?? the boy said and Kei knew what was going on,  she moved her body a bit  so her elbows could cover up her chest and she heard him snicker a bit at her failed attempt. Kei then  felt something slick up her leg?

Damn it was so hot?

The atmosphere was too hot to breath and she ended up breathing though her mouth and that when she felt the whip close up her mouth?Only to have her open it up again, this room was too hot. Hotter than any flame and her body was quaking under the pressure, she couldn?t fight, it was to hot to fight back even the slightest movement tired her out. 

Kei could feel him coming close, her mind was melting because of all this heat, but Kei could hear him getting something out of somewhere?

?AH!!!? Kei screamed as she felt something cold slide down her chest, she yanked a bit only to feel something cold slide down her chest, ?AHHH!?

There was a slight pause, ?Damn your screams are even sexy?? she heard the boy said, Kei caught her breath when she felt something cold being brought up to her lips, it slid around her lips and Kei realized it was probably ice?

?Open?? she heard him say and Kei didn?t fight, she opened her mouth, ?Don?t close it yet?? she heard him say and she did just that, he still used the ice to play around her lips until moved her tongue so she could cool down.  Her tongue swirled around the ice, she could taste the ice cold water that dripped from it?And him?He was still holding the ice but Kei tongue still wrapped around that ice until he pulled away 

Kei whimpered a  bit, but then he slammed his lips on hers?

Kei moved her mouth but he kept her face firmly in his hands as he kissed her, she could feel him asking for entrance into her mouth when she refused he stopped for a minute and bit her bottom lip so hard that it bled, Kei let out a small scream but his mouth quickly covered her?s and soon she felt something slide in her mouth that wasn?t his tongue?

It was the ice?

Kei willingly accept the ice cold frozen water as her tongue darted around for it, soon they were both swapping the ice from each others mouth until it disappeared  and all that was left was their tongues battling each other?Kei mind was blank as her mind but that didn?t stop her from enjoying his kiss as he pulled back Kei could taste the empty air?

?Now tell me?? he said, she could feel that he was already out of breath, ?What do you want??

Kei wanted so much from him so maybe that why she said, ?I want you?All of you?_Master_??


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina enjoyed the fingers that went across her arm that was holding ReiMei. She lightly rub her fingers across ed his stomache, he could tell he was happy from the sigh. She sigh to as she was happy and kissed him back on the nose. "It is not too bad to stay here with you, I am happy that you are comfortable with me." She felt his arms lower closer to her waist and was still comfortable with it. She did not like it when a nurse came in to intrude on them. "It is time for you medcine, miss Akina." Akina groan as she did not want to get out of the enbrace of ReiMei's arms. Akina had no choice but to set up and set on the edge of the bed for the nurse to give her medcine to her. The nurse unbuttons Akina's shirt and went down her back. You can keep your eyes closed if you want or turn the other direction or stare it does not matter. You lose your privacy quickly in a place like this." She know her boobs were facing ReiMei's direction had she had her shirt off as the nurse was going to insert the syringe in to her back, Akina pulled on her shirt and forgot to button it up again as the nurse watch Akina to see how the medcine effect on her last time she passed ot for a few hours.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki

*Holding a bouqet of spider lillies and purple Iwagakure tigers in her hand, she walked towards the Fuzenkage Mansion with the hopes of seeing Kyo. Last night was nice and calm, and she felt like seeing him again. He was like her drug, and she found it hard to get enough of him.

"She is going to kill me ... Damn."

Lyra shot over to the source of the familiar voice to see Kyo stomping out a ciggarette on the ground. She had a curious face as she approached him.

"'She's going to kill me'? Who is?"

*Tifa Warholic
* 
Tifa and Date stood apart on the field just behind Thalia's house with the former having a grin on her face. The storm had cleared, and Tifa was wearing her clothes from before as they had dried, consiting of a white blouse, black shorts, black tights and black ankle heeled boots. A lot of black for a warm day.

"For once we actually fight properly Date! It's been nearly ten years since we last did!" she yelled with a smile. Her chakra had been replenished with special chakra pills that she had kept for any serious battles, but she had no more. That was the last of her entire stock and she would have to go out and buy some, which were slowly climbing up in price.

Tifa whipped out a crimson scroll which twirled in the wind before releasing a burst of pearly white smoke. Once it had cleared, Tifa was seen holding her weapon, Brynhildr's Glory--- a mostly red scythe/hammer-like weapon that could do a variety of a things. A gift from the Exceeds for becomming a Soul Hunter. Sparks of flames bounced around her hands and the weapon, a sign of war in The Maiden's Glory.

"You go first~! And I promise I won't use Soul Hunter!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo turned around at the sound of the voice, Kyo smiled a bit, flowers really suit her and it almost complemented her light skin tone and her short bob cut hair. Kyo leaned back a bit, as he put a piece of gum in his mouth. Sweets and cigs were his drug, and of course the girl he was staring at was also a bad habit. But that was in his blood, well his half of blood. Kyo looked away for a minute thinking about what his mother told him a long time ago as she was checking his blood...

"No one..."Kyo said as he took out a scroll,"There is a mission, do you want to go with me?"he asked

Maybe that would get his mind off of who he was truly was. Kyo couldn't see though his right eye because the simple fact that his eye patch was covering it, it was his shame and the bullets for the elders to deny him the right of Kage title and the right of becoming heir to the Fennikkusu clan..

He was half blooded and a half blooded couldn't take the Fennikkusu clan head and the blue eye was proof of his blood line...

"A princess wants our help, this is really an important meeting for the simple fact that without her then Fuzen loses some of their funding...We can not let that happen."Kyo said as he gave her the scroll,"So are you up for it?"

----
*Taiyou Aosuki*

Taiyou only smiled when Braule brought up their clan history, Taiyou turned away from him a bit,"Being that of the Ramen clan and the Phoenix favorite, don't you think it best if we dropped what happened 300 years ago?"Taiyou asked,"The Phoenix did adore your ancestor first...But the thing is she ended up on our side, maybe that is why your clan is so strong..."she said as her eyes glowed a brighter red

"But remember who the Fennkkusu are Braule, if you want the same blood shed that had 300 years ago and that continued until 100 years ago."Taiyou eyes settled on Braule chest, she could see his heart beat and the way his blood flowed, she already knew where and how to cut off that beating heart,"...I wouldn't mind it...I'll take you on.."

But then she smirked and her eyes returned to normal,"But we all grew up from that didn't we? Especially when my own clan destroyed themselves inside out."Taiyou laughed,"Only a few of us survived that fated day when my family was brutally murdered by their own kind..."

Taiyou began to laugh,"Now tell me Braule...What does your vision have?...?"

Taiyou listened to Braule and then frowned,"As long as my heart still beats Fuzenkagure will never fall as long as the blood of the Phoenix run though the veins of the Fennikkusu of my brethen...Fuzenkagure will stand and stand damn strong..."

Taiyou eyes then lowered,"Thank you...My dear older brother..."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha LT*
The Fall of Ryoji and Chrono

~*~

Finally! Finally!! After so many years, so many years of getting stronger of fighting my destiny and become missing, killing after killing I can finally face the two people that I’ve wanted to take down since the beginning! The two spirits that’s done nothing but make my life more troublesome that already is.

Ryoji Ivery and Chrono Uchiha.

Yes, I can finally feel the cold rush of murder rush itself up my spine and into the deepest hole in my heart. Let that very darkness that I’ve been taught be released in one fair swoop of my blade. Let me fight for what I desire and don’t get involved anymore! This is my destiny! How the hell are you to judge me!? GO FUCK YOURSELVES!!?? 

I'll kill you two... I'll kill you two and allowed peace to enter and flow through every inch of my body. I don't care! I don't care anymore! I accepted the darkness within me! You're no longer needed! I want you to get out of my life Ryoji! Get Out of my mind! Stop it! 

Stop it already! 

Stop looking me with those eyes filled with disappointment! You have no right... you no right to judge me for what I am. 

Hehe... 

Yes. 

Yes you do, you're the meaning of all that's good and pure, aren't you!?

Then fine... 

~*~

"What would happened if I were to sever all these bonds!? What then Ryoji?! Are you gonna continue bothering me!? Don't try and stop me from what I want.

Ikuto stood in a wide open field filled with flowers and a beautiful scenery, the night was cold and Ryoji and Chrono had their arms crossed as they looked down at the young Uchiha who's eyes burned with a insane type of anger behind him, his facial features only show a disgusting smirk, like that of Marthadel, he wasn't as sane as he was before... This boy was out for blood.

"I'll take him." 

The man that resembled a very unique Uchiha jumped from the small hill towards Ikuto as he stood a few inches away from him. Chrono Uchiha and the once close friend of Edie Nanako and Cousin to Hakaizen Uchiha.

"Kid, you're even darker than what Ryoji told me. It's about time I send you to hell where you belong."

"Another Uchiha? I see you're that Uchiha that had a uncanny resemblance to Uchiha, Sasuke! I would say it's an honor."

Ikuto's face turned bitter as his teeth clenched in a matter that seemed that he would break them if he continued.

"But you're face tells me other wise. Show me what you got Uchiha, Chrono!" 

Chrono slowly pulled his blade out of the hostler that was behind his back.

"You truly think that someone of your caliber of power can match me? You're a larger fool that I've imagined." 




"Ready yourself. I'm not as forgiving as Ryoji."
​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka, LT*

Reimei tried to look away to be a gentleman, but his curiosity got the best of him. He watched the entire process,  but the only the only thing he was thinking of was the sight of Akina with no shirt on. "I'm sorry Akina I couldn't look away." ReiMei layed on the bed in the same position watching Akina. He then closed his eyes smiling. 'That was amazing, she looks like a work of art.'


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

The old man was pleased to hear Lady Taiyou's confidence to protect the village. Braule had thought it was appropriate to end the conversation at that. "Well Taiyou, I think that is all I have to speak about..." Braule turned around and started to leave. He opened the door and stopped, "One more thing, please treat my son as one of the Shinobi of Fuzenkagure and have him go on missions. I have yet to test his abilities and skill after the training I have given him." Braule then moved again seeing Raiko and Suiko still standing straight. 

"Are you finished, Sir?" Raiko had spoken looking straight ahead but not at Braule. "Yes, we are taking refuge here, but not to worry. We will free our clan of the Branded's rule. I am far from making the decision of abandoning the clan." The old man started to leave the building. Suiko was relieved for the leader to say this, "I will help with all what I can do to see that through."


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*
Tifa was sat near the Konoha gates with a depressed expression. Life wasn't what it used to be, where everyone was all happy and lovey-dovey about life. Now it was just like a big cloud loomed over Konoha, bringing down everyone's mood to the point it was the norm.

_Edie ... you're such a fool. There's no hope if you strike Konoha ... you have to hit the heart of the Branded_, she thought to herself as she knew full well her mother was in hospital, probably healing herself. 
_
You never look deep into a problem and simply accept the most simple cure ..._

*Lyra Murasaki*

"No one ..." Kyo replied as he took out a scroll. "There is a mission. Do you want to go with me?"

"Umm ... okay?" she answered with a sort of questionable tone. "What's the mission about anyway?"

"A princess wants our help. This is a really important meeting for the simple fact that without her, then Fuzen loses some of their funding ... We cannot let that happen," Kyo explained as he handed her the scroll. "So, are you up for it?"

"If it's for Fuzen and with you, then sure," she smiled before handing Kyo the flowers. "I picked them myself. If you can see what it symbolises then kudos to you."

Lyra was waiting for his reply when she saw a dark-haired male approaching the two of them. He looked lost in her eyes.

"Are you okay?" she called out to him, looking past Kyo.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina heard the nurse left the room and started blushing as she layed back down as she started to button her shirt up to cover her breasts. "It is okay that you stared at them, you are chiselout to be a statue of how muscular that you are. Who know is this is a place for seeing the opposite sex parts." She could not help but smile coly at her statement but she got comfortable next to ReiMei again as ahe wraps her arms around him again. The medcine was making her sleepy as she traced a heart on ReiMei chest in a slow movements intill she closed her eyes herself.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2011)

*Miho/Daisuke - LT*

"There was you told Ms. Fumiko she could go get F'd in the A, then you blamed it on Tachi."

"Okay, but she took my only privilege away and Tachi was an ass!" Daisuke explained in his defense. "Then there was the time I told you not to feed Hiroshima meat because he would balloon up and what did you do? Feed him meat so you could see if you could tie a string to him and walk him around like a balloon." This drama went on for at least another twenty minutes as the two of them walked back toward Konohagakure. "The thing about all that? It seems you've gotten worse over time than better." She scolded causing Daisuke to sigh in response.

"It's alright Miho, admit it, you brought all this up because.......you want to smooch me don't you?" He said seductively as he began to move closer toward his friend. They were so close they both of their arms were scrapping each other, but little did you know, Miho was very socially inept. "So, about you tell me how you really feel?" He asked as he softly caress the skin of her arm with his finger. Miho simply turned with her eyebrow arched as she looked at him.

"Why...are you touching me so? Beside I've told you, your my friend are you not." The response just caused Daisuke to facepalm as he put distance between them, which caused her to raise her eyebrow even higher. Either way they began talking again until they finally reached Konoha's gate and took notice of a rather melancholy looking female.

"What is wrong?" Miho spoke first, but then turned her attention toward Daisuke as he walked up toward her. Cupping his chin in his hand he leaned over and gaze directly into her face, just leaving inches between them. The girl face now held a quizzical expression as Daisuke stared blankly at her and then dropped his gaze toward her chest area. ".........." He was still silent before reaching his hands up and...

Titty twister.

Twisting and contorting them in all sorts of ways, before letting his completely palm or attempt to palm the round mounds on her chest. "How disrespectful can you get!" Miho yelled out as Daisuke stopped and turned his head around to look at her. "She's pretty much got you beat Minori. Though yours are much more firmer than her's are..."

Bong

They began to bounce all over the place as he hit them, it wasn't until they stopped bouncing that he finally realized how rude he was. "Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't realize how long I've been doing that. This thing is an art you see."


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Don't say those stupid words so easily."

Kyo growled at her as he blushed, if it was for Fuzen and him she would do it. Idiot girl! Kyo couldn't understand her it made him interested in her more and he wanted to know everything about the girl and more, Kyo was kinda off taken by the girl when she gave him flowers..Kyo looked for a bit..

"They mean something?"Kyo asked as he looked at the spider lilies and the purple lilies that were meant something

Kyo then turned around when she called out to another male, Kyo turned around to see a guy coming up to them, Kyo frowned her hated more than anything and this guy coming up to them reek of unfaithful bastard in the future 

"Yo..."Kyo called out


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date was excited, his fists clenching and unclenching.  He smirked at Tifa, looking right at her.  She seemed to be excited for this, too.  That was good.  And she had said she wouldn't use Soul Hunter.  That was good, he didn't want her to push herself too far.  He was wearing boots, his black pants and that was it.  He had left his shirt in the bedroom, it was warm today anyway.  He closed his eyes, before revealing his Sharingan to her.  He would probably need it.

"Come on, then."

He vanished completely, appearing right before her, his sharingan eyes blazing, boring into her own.  He aimed a punch toward her stomach.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Prince approached the two individuals, a red haired boy and a female beside him. The girl looked at the boy with an unusual look and she said, "Are you okay?". 












Then the red haired boy turned around and Noctis saw his face that he had seen before. The red haired boy looked at Noctis and said, "Yo...". He gave out a bad vibe towards Noctis, the same vibe Noctis had felt before. "Kyo...." Noctis had said with a darkened face. 

Noctis had remembered now, the red haired boy was Kyo from three years ago. The night Noctis had confronted him but he couldn't remember why for some strange reason. At that moment, Noctis knew the boy named Kyo had known something he didn't know and that it had to be related to the girl he can't quite remember from three years back. "Do you remember me?" He said tightening his black leathered gloves.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 15, 2011)

Sazide Senju

sazude arrived at the scene. he saw a few trees that were burnt and a few that were blown off. 
“i wonder what happened here?” sazude asked himself. 
he looked around the area and saw the guy he saw before.
“there he is! i just had a feeling he was here.”
he went down to the bone user. he realized his cloak was burnt and his arm too.
“what did you get yourself into?..”
sazude asked. “asuka hasn't reached yet.. or maybe she isn't coming.”
sazude started to use his mystical palm technique on the boys arm.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic










​

*Tifa didn't even see Date move towards her--- it was literally a flash. Within less than a few seconds, Date was already in her face, swinging a punch towards her stomach. She was sure she could match his speed, but he seemed to have that slight edge over her. Date's punch had hit her stomach, but before it could press in she grabbed his arm and pulled eachother apart, sending herself spinning towards Thalia's house.

The girl landed on the side of the mansion, moving so fast that the water from the swimming pool danced around her. It was impressive that she had performed such an acrobatic flip and landed firmly on the walls wearing 5-inch heels.

"Hyaaaaah~!"

 Tifa pressed against the wall, creating a few cracks before launching herself towards Date. It was a bluff however, as she cartwheeled off the swimming pool before firing a large fireball at Date from her weapon. Once that was done, she tossed her weapon into the air before weaving together a few handseals.

Tifa expected Date to prepare himself for her jutsu ... but it was less than that! Wasting no time, she smashed her fist into the ground to create a large fissure in the earth beneath Date, before jumping into the sky to collect her weapon.

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Do you know him Kyo?" she asked as she stepped back to allow the two to talk. It seems the boy and Kyo had history ... or should she say man? He looked more like a man to her. Broad shoulders, a good build and a firm face. Some would wonder if such a thing existed, but Lyra had her own descriptions.

"I guess I should introduce myself!" she chuckled lightly before holding her hand out. "I'm Lyra."
*
Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa jumped up in fright as she felt someone fondling with her breasts. It was a boy with chestnut hair, who was standing with another female. Enraged, she instantly grabbed him by the throat before shoving him against the wall. Her other hand had four senbon pointed straight for the boy.

"Tell me why I shouldn't slice your cock off!?" she yelled, looking straight at his face. What was this guy playing at, touching a girl's boobs like that? She could only be thankful Date wasn't here right now otherwise he'd be slaughtering the kid right now.


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"I remember no man because men are disgusting creatures."

Kyo said before smirking,"You are 'his' boy, Noctis."Kyo said as he looked at the boy for a minute. Kyo and him were pretty much the same height,"You are suppose to be your clan leader but I heard rumors about you from some informants...You have yet to unlock you gift yet. That why some of the clan memebers are very resistant to you becoming the next head."Kyo took note he looked at the boy up and down for a minute..

"The upper heads don't take lightly to you because your father had already unlock his eyes by time he was your age."Kyo said as he took out a smoke and then placed it in his mouth. He lit it up before blowing it out to the side. He looked back up at him...

"Now do the real question do you know me?"Kyo asked,"As the next head of the Ranen clan you should, we are brothers after all and your sister the Aosuki clan has been making her move."Kyo said


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina heard the nurse left the room and started blushing as she layed back down as she started to button her shirt up to cover her breasts. "It is okay that you stared at them, you are chiselout to be a statue of how muscular that you are. Who know is this is a place for seeing the opposite sex parts." She could not help but smile coly at her statement but she got comfortable next to ReiMei again as ahe wraps her arms around him again. The medcine was making her sleepy as she traced a heart on ReiMei chest in a slow movements intill she closed her eyes herself.



ReiMei smiled, putting his arm around Akina's waist again. Smiling at her making the heart shape on hiss chest."Your body is the one I can't take my eyes off of." ReiMei relaxed enjoying the feeling of Akina in his arms. "I suppose your right abiut that, it just hasn't happened much." ReiMei kissed Akina's forehead as she fell asleep in his arms. 'Branded huh? No sense in worrying about them now, I'm enjoying this time with Akina. Maybe I can ask more about branded when she wakes up.' ReiMei foundhimself falling asleep as well.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date glared up at the oncoming jutsu and smirked.  She had landed and tried to create a fissure while he was busy countering the jutsu.  It was a pretty common move, but Tifa had made it her own, making him feel like he'd never seen this tactic before.  But he was a hunter.  He jumped, performing seals in the blink of an eye.  He leaped over the fissure and sent a fireball at her own, resulting in a large explosion and smoke screen, covering his movements.  This was when things got serious.  From out of the smoke, Date shot upward toward her, aiming a flying kick toward her chest.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

As she twirled in the sky with a broad smile, she kept her azure blue eyes locked on the smoke screen created from the blazing explosion. Date was likely to launch a surprise attack, but it would be of little use as she was keeping track of him via his soul.

_A few left steps, right ... crouch ... and there you go!_

Surely even Date should know after her finding Thalia that surprises would be useless on her, unless it was genjutsu. She hadn't tested her ability on genjutsu so she wasn't sure if it would work or not, but with her opponent being a Uchiha it was certain she'd find out sooner or later.

"Vanum est!" she yelled with a smile, fluent in the language of the angels and the gods after studying it with Charle for three years. With pin-point reactions, Tifa grabbed Date's leg as it raced towards her, stringing him past her. He could easily recover from the simple toss, but what she had in store next would be the main sparkler.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The female right beside the boy named Kyo revealed her name being Lyra. But Noctis paid no attention to her having Kyo the main center of attention. Kyo didn't seem to remember that Night from three years back. But Kyo knew about Noctis being the Prince of the Ranen clan and about his underdeveloped eyes. 

"Now do the real question do you know me?"Kyo asked,"As the next head of the Ranen clan you should, we are brothers after all and your sister the Aosuki clan has been making her move."Kyo said.

Noctis clenched his teeth and was eager to find out about the girl he had forgotten over the three years but the promise was fully remembered, and that was to erase all her pain from her past. "Kyo... That night from three years back... I confronted you for some strange reason. There was another one with you from that night but my mind is a blank. You know something I don't know... which is the reason for me to hold a grudge against you from that night." Noctis tightened his fists, "And I will find out that reason!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

As most of the day passed by as Akina was sleeping in ReiMei's arms. She woke up and smile as she woke up and he was surprised that he was still there, most guys would have tooken off and never come back. She heard him sleeping and waited for him to wake up, this was the best time of her life. She felt her body temptured to inproved to what it should be.She did not want to wake ReiMei up as she heard him sleeping, she reach over and felt something on the nightstand as their was a tray of food that the nurse left them when they were sleeping. She started to hum a soft song as their was nothing else to do at the moment and did not want to be rude to start eating with out him. She did not noticed the lights were dim as this could be romatic or not, but she would talk about anything about with ReiMei.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*
Oh for fuc-
_
Why did this idiot have to arrive with his emotional sob story? Piss off.

_ Lyra growled with her thoughts as her face kept a warm smile on. She put her hand away as she realised that Noctis wasn't accepting her offer of generosity. Noctis had explained his past and some blah blah she didn't listen to, but at the end he seemed to clench his fists. Anger?

Nuh-uh.

She wasn't breaking up another fight again, especially after three years ago. Her cocky, sarcastically-rude attitude was coming out as she was getting annoyed at the presence of this guy.

"Hey, _you_. Yeah the one with the bad haircut. You don't want to fight Kyo, do you? We was hoping of having a nice day and not one filled with rain and river-deep tears," she sighed before reaching into her pouch and pulling out a tissue.

"Here, just in case."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

"Katsu!"

The clone she grabbed exploded outward.  She had fallen into his trap hook line and sinker.  It had taken a bit of thought, but it wasn't really anything to taxing.  He used his Shadow Clone Jutsu and transformed the clone into a kunai, masking the clone's presence.  When it left the smoke he returned it to its original form, and when it was in range he made it explode with Bunshin Bakuuha.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei began to wake up from his slumber, slowly opening his eyes, half expecting the light to hurt them. But instead he saw the lights were dim, looking over at Akina he smiled. "Hey there." He spoke softly as he was still not fully woke. 'Did Akina dim the lights? No that can't be possible I didn't feel her leave my arms.' ReiMei looked down at his arm that was still firmly wrapped around Akina's waist. "This is nice. Your right here in my arms the lights are dim and we are alone." ReiMei noticed that Akina's body was warm and her skin was very soft with her body so close to his. He then smelled the food from the nightstand and looked into Akina's eyes. "You didn't have to wait for me to eat. I wouldn't have minded." ReiMei's smile was soft and inviting, he felt very comfortable with Akina.


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo listened to the boy for a minute, he thought and he did remember that night long ago. Kyo mind drifted off to what Kei was doing, he smirked as he felt her enjoying herself. As long as she was happy she could do whatever she pleased, as long as it wasn't marriage. Kyo eyes turned back to Noctis as his eyes narrowed...

"This is not a good sign..."Kyo said shaking his head,"If you suppose to be the future heir how can you not remember the people who protects your clan and you protect us? I know what you are talking about but the truth of the matter is...That you have yet to prove yourself as a decent heir."

"I won't tell you of that night three years ago because the simple fact that if I can remember and I know she remembers, you should remember also. This isn't good dealing of your clan Noctis."Kyo said,"How can I trust my 'brother' if my brother doesn't remember his family?"

Family in Fennikkusu terms meant partner, the Ranen clan and the Fennikkusu clan use to be one but they split their seperate ways but still kept in contact. The Fennikkusu refers to other leaders as brother or sisters for the simple fact that they shared strength. Kyo growled a bit, this couldn't be the leader of the Ranem clan for the simple fact that if Braule knew his mother after all this time then his son was far from grace...

Kyo turned to Lyra as he turned from Noctis, he looked at her...

"You ready? You still haven't told me about these flowers..."Kyo said giving it back to her

Kyo then looked over his shoulder,"When you give me a reason why the Fennikkusu clan should continue their interaction with the Ranen clan."Kyo said as he turned around,"Then we may talk, after that see ya."

And with that Kyo headed off towards his mission


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was waiting for a response from Kyo until the girl named Lyra interrupted and said,

"Hey, you. Yeah the one with the bad haircut. You don't want to fight Kyo, do you? We was hoping of having a nice day and not one filled with rain and river-deep tears," she sighed before reaching into her pouch and pulling out a tissue.

Noctis looked at her and tried not to start a conflict, "I'm sorry, there is no reason for you to get involved..." He looked back at Kyo. Kyo finally responded and commented on how the Noctis wasn't fit to be leader. As he was listening to this, Noctis was getting angrier and angrier for the fact Kyo was avoiding the response he wanted until,

"I won't tell you of that night three years ago because the simple fact that if I can remember and I know she remembers, you should remember also. This isn't good dealing of your clan Noctis."Kyo said,"How can I trust my 'brother' if my brother doesn't remember his family?"


Kyo was finished talking and started to leave with the girl named Lyra. With Kyo final words,

"When you give me a reason why the Fennikkusu clan should continue their interaction with the Ranen clan."Kyo said as he turned around,"Then we may talk, after that see ya."

 Noctis held his anger down but as they were leaving Noctis truthfully said, "Kyo.... I don't want to hold this grudge against you... Instead I want to help you so you will help me... But how can I become a leader if I can't fulfill a simple promise I made to that 'girl' " Noctis took one step and ended up appearing in front of them.

 "My clan needs a leader with Confidence and strength but to do that I have to ease my pain from easing 'her' pain." Noctis didn't feel hate anymore, he was alone, suffering with this 'burden'  he had upon him. His hidden connection with the girl he has yet to remember. "So please... For the sake of our clans, I want to know about 'her' " His eyes were wide open and looked like he was about to beg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 15, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas watched from afar as his target did battle with a boy who had white hair and a peculiar weapon that was some kind of white chakra blade. Vanitas had never seen him before, but he fought with the intensity and efficiency of a Mugenshi. He sort of wanted to grab the boy instead of the opponent he had just dismantled. The other boy had an ability where he could use his bones as a weapon, he reminded Vanitas a bit of Koji Kazama. Both were full hearty and were defiant even with the stench of defeat hanging over them. He waited for the boy to go into the forest not wanting to get too close or seen by anyone. As much as the other boy had impressed him he knew better than to question Xemnas, the old man had a sight beyond sight. If he said this kid was the one then he was the one.

The boy staggered through the forest as Vanitas stalked him. Vanitas made sure the boy could not detect his presence not wanting to startle him outright. He used his superior speed and agility to get in front of the boy waiting for him to cross his path. He was hard to miss being in a suit of armor and masked. 

"Pretty interesting ability you have there..Kaguya Sanu.  He let his words linger putting emphasis on the fact that he knew the boy's name despite never meeting him. He wanted to give some suspense and mystery to his presence. He knew Sanu's type and only by intriguing him would he get him to fall in line.

"Too bad it couldn't help you best that other boy. You're not channeling that killer intent well enough. Now you're staggering through the forest in defeat. Not exactly on the road to greatness now are you Sanu?"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
Downfall​
Ikuto took a hold of his arm, even thought he was at the ground he pulled him ans headbutted his head. The man was sent back. Ikuto rapidly stood and pounded his stomach with all the force he could build, he could feel this mans stomach being crushed in his hands. Ikuto smirked as he forced his hands opened while still on her stomach. The dark energy emanated from his hands, forming a powerful sphere that started burning itself through the abdomen of Scorpion, the scream of suffering and anguish could be heard. 

The monsters that sat in the stadium seats where cheering for blood, as Scorpion yelled loudly through the pain that was being caused, Ikuto charged this technique to it's maximum, with his eyes that stared up towards the empty colorless eyes of this victim, with his other had he held hit neck and squeezed it to and extent that it literally drew blood down Ikuto's fingers, Ikuto threw him to the air with all the strength he could muster.

Firmly hold the hand that the sphere was created, pointing his towards the airborne Scorpion Ikuto smirked turned eviler as he yelled.

"Gran Ray Cero!" 

Ikuto released this technique towards that body it smashed into him, crushing his insides as it reached the ceiling, it started falling, Ikuto followed his body as it feel, to Ikuto's eyes he fell slowly soon when he was withing range.

*-SWOOSH-*

He had appeared in front of seeing him eyes to eyes. He had charged another in his hand as he pointed it straight on his face and said

"Good-bye."

*-BOOM!-
*
His Cero had lunched into such a close distance that the was left almost in bones cause of the large amount of damage he had received.

A portal slowly engulfed his body from leg up as he looked towards the crowed and said.

"Tell your goddamn leader that this is what's waiting from him. Along with the rest of you! I'll be sure to finish you off soon."

He eyes widen the moment he said soon. But the portal had returned him... He continued forward to see who this 'she' was.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

PAIN Is Inevitable said:


> *ReiMei Mayonaka LT*
> 
> ReiMei began to wake up from his slumber, slowly opening his eyes, half expecting the light to hurt them. But instead he saw the lights were dim, looking over at Akina he smiled. "Hey there." He spoke softly as he was still not fully woke. 'Did Akina dim the lights? No that can't be possible I didn't feel her leave my arms.' ReiMei looked down at his arm that was still firmly wrapped around Akina's waist. "This is nice. Your right here in my arms the lights are dim and we are alone." ReiMei noticed that Akina's body was warm and her skin was very soft with her body so close to his. He then smelled the food from the nightstand and looked into Akina's eyes. "You didn't have to wait for me to eat. I wouldn't have minded." ReiMei's smile was soft and inviting, he felt very comfortable with Akina.



*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina smiled as she looked into his eyes, "I wanted to wait for you, so we could eat together than alone. I guessed the doctors dim the lights when she came to check on us when we were sleeping and finally alone with no nurses or doctor inturping is nice." She said this softly than kiss his lips, before sitting up and grabbing some food of the platter for herself and handed some to ReiMei. She was comfortable with him, as she sat crossed legged in front of Reimei as she nibble on some dumplings. She started to blush as she ate trying not to mess up this time with ReiMei as they just met. "It is peaceful that we are alone together in a romatic scenery or setting like this." She continue to eat her dumplings as she was enjoying herself with out being sick at this moment and her mind was only at ReiMei right now.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> *Vanitas LT*
> 
> Vanitas watched from afar as his target did battle with a boy who had white hair and a peculiar weapon that was some kind of white chakra blade. Vanitas had never seen him before, but he fought with the intensity and efficiency of a Mugenshi. He sort of wanted to grab the boy instead of the opponent he had just dismantled. The other boy had an ability where he could use his bones as a weapon, he reminded Vanitas a bit of Koji Kazama. Both were full hearty and were defiant even with the stench of defeat hanging over them. He waited for the boy to go into the forest not wanting to get too close or seen by anyone. As much as the other boy had impressed him he knew better than to question Xemnas, the old man had a sight beyond sight. If he said this kid was the one then he was the one.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

Sanu's hatred had grown intensified by each slow staggering step he made, to be bested by that trash was beyond horrifying.  His very breath shallow he felt his world coming down. Was this all he could do will he never gain the strength he had or the one he longs for. Deep in his thoughts Sanu was caught off guard by a mysterious voice."Pretty interesting ability you have there..Kaguya Sanu." 

It seemed to appear out of nowhere till his eyes final brought into frame the speaker. A man no boy wearing and armor and a malevolent mask never had Sanu seen such a thing the armor seemed organic in nature. The masked speaker seemed to know Sanu which peeked his interest wanting to know more."Too bad it couldn't help you best that other boy. You're not channeling that killer intent well enough. Now you're staggering through the forest in defeat. Not exactly on the road to greatness now are you Sanu?" 

These words struck Sanu harsher then the chidori into his spine. He had no more power his hopes and dreams destroyed by that smug boy. Just remembering his face caused hatred to flow which created a frowl on his mouth."My road is yet still attainable what you see now was a miscalculation......I underestimated my opponent and for that I accept my failure. Yet you dare mock me one who hides himself in plain sight has no right." His pride and passion fueling each word his determination set in stone he looked upon the masked man."Now what is it you want? If it was my death in such a state you might barely be able to kill me.  I think you've come with and offer I've figured that much yet what is it?" His words wavering as his best efforts to stave off the pain were bested by the agonizing ache he now felt along his body. The Chidori destroyed his spine yet the Kaguya Kekkei Genkai allowed it to be replaced. But his internal organs had been badly damaged by the raiton ability of the attack. He fell to one knee trying his best yet the screams were only contained for so long.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 15, 2011)

*Vanitas*

*Kukukukukukuku*

As Vanitas ascended the tower he could hear footsteps coming from below, it was only a pair of them. They told him who it was but he still found himself peering down the stairwell so he could see Uchiha Ikuto hot on his trail. He looked a little ragged he must have run across some trouble going down the other side of the hallway. These Jashinist were strong but the three years of training had benefited both young warriors greatly, three years ago they might not have made it as far.

Vanitas continued onward not waiting for Ikuto or even acknowledging. He stopped when he got to the final door in the stairwell... It was made of stone and the pattern on it.. There was an eyeball with the symbol of Jashin embedded where the pupil should be. Vanitas grabbed his helmet he could feel his head throb as the memories flooded him. This door was similar to the one he had seen in the World In Between.



Whipping around he saw Ikuto behind him, he quickly shook his head as if it would help the pain in his head. He put his hand on the door, causing it to light up and then open on it's own. As the two warriors passed the threshold the doors slammed shut behind them. Turning his eyes forward Vanitas looked at the room, it looked like a ball room of some sort. It had large ornate black columns, high ceilings, and overall it was just spacious. It looked to be the size of atleast two football fields. Another door at the end of the hallway opened up and a girl entered the room brandishing two katanas.
Her most striking feature were her big red eyes, they were the same eyes as that boy that stood beside Vanitas, they were the eyes of an Uchiha.

"Hello there boys. It's good to see you again little brother. I'm sorry this will have to be the last time."



The girl's swords cackled with lightning as she held the blades infront of herself in an X shape. She slashed downward releasing two bolts of lightning that ripped through the ground of the ball room and headed for Ikuto and Vanitas.

---

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas crossed his arms and walked around Sanu as if he were, weighing him, measuring him, judging him. He wanted to see how the kid would respond with words and he didn't disappoint. Spewing with venom full of pride and hubris.

"My road is yet still attainable what you see now was a miscalculation......I underestimated my opponent and for that I accept my failure. Yet you dare mock me one who hides himself in plain sight has no right.Now what is it you want? If it was my death in such a state you might barely be able to kill me.  I think you've come with and offer I've figured that much yet what is it?" 

Vanitas had been right this kid was similar to Koji. He tried to fire off an insult that had the tiniest kind of barbs, the kind of barbs that were too small to draw blood. The kid was perceptive though he was able to see that Vanitas was there for a reason because he had an offer. I mean it's not everyday someone comes to you in a forest and knows your name.

"Wandering around from place to place fighting no name shinobi and getting beat is no good? At your age I was already strong enough to take on jounin level ninja. I was fighting the kind of monsters that go bump in the night... You have potential your just rough around the edges Sanu. Vanitas wasn't trying to humiliate the kid he just wanted to let him know that world was a big place. That their were people that were better than him, not as a lesson in humility but to help make him curious to ignite a fire.

"The world is at war because of the Branded. They are taking over everything, but the problem that comes along with something as big as them is the shadow it casts. The kind of thing hiding in the shadows, is the biggest monster of them all. Me and my boss want to take you in. We want to help you channel all that hate and all that darkness, we want you to get stronger. This is our world and we should decide what happens to it. Not the Branded or anyone else. We will give you strength and you will lend us your hand in the coming conflict. What do you say Sanu Kaguya? Will you be apart of something great or keep losing to trash?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei softly kissed Akina back and sat with his hands in his lap cross legged watching her trying to eat the dumpling, laughing quietly. "This is romantic just the two of us here in the dim lights." ReiMei looked at the food Akina gave him, and ate it slowly taking small bites watching her. "Akina tell me more about yourself." ReiMei started to nibble on a new dumpling. 'This girl is beautiful and sweet. Who would of thought coming here would be a good thing.' ReiMei smiled at Akina. "You are sweet for waiting on me." ReiMei ate the dumpling still watching Akina.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina chewed on the dumpling slowly as her image of her brother scowlying at her for telling the truth then keeping a low profile in konoha even though some of her family members lifed in this village. "I know my brother will get mad at me for telling you something about me than a false story that we came up with. I can't lied to you, you seemed like a sweet and caring guy. I come from Suna, my mom is medical ninja and my dad is a ninja you know I have a brother is name is Hakro and he not a people person but still by the wolves. My father family lived in konoha, I don't know where they are at the moment dead or missing. So tell me something about you, you seemed like a intersting person." She did not want to tell him that see was blind just yet, as she looked over where her staff was laying on the chair with her swords was at, as she looks down feeeling a bit depressed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei stopped eating and put his hands abck into his lap sitting straight up. " I was born in Hoshigakure, I was born into a royal clan as the prince of the Mayonaka clan, destined to to rule as the heir. But something happened before I could." ReiMei closed his eyes sighing deeply. "I never tell anyone this story but I feel very comfortable with you, your so kind and sweet." ReiMei inhaled deeply looking at Akina. "I wasn't able to become the head of the clan because my clan was destroyed, the five great nations saw them as a threat and joined forces to murder everyone in the clan. The only flaw with their plan was that I was in Getsugakure at the time visiting a childhood friend." ReiMei clenched his fist together looking down as  tears flowed from his eyes down his cheeks. "And now I am trying to become stronger so I can go back to Hoshi and reclaim my village, and restore my clan." ReiMei looked up at Akina who was looking down like she was depressed. "I'm sorry Akina I didn't mean to make you sad with the story." ReiMei gently grabbed her hands holding them in his smiling.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel*

Akina felt her hands being held as Reimei to make her smile."It was not the story that make me sad, that will make your clan for doing what is right and bringing your clan back in some way. You share some of your story to me their something you have to know about me, I am blind. I am so comfortable with you to tell you, people just shut me off and leave and what I am feeling now. Don't leave me." She graps his hands as she had the bowl of dumplings in her lap, she was thinking one flaw could cost loseing anyone, but has to be strong enough to take that on like any strong oppent she was fighting as well. It was the first time she cryed over a guy, hoping that ReiMei did not think she was too soapy at the moment. She did not want to lose ReiMei after she met and got to know about him and snuggled together.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 15, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "You could stay Solidad, you are allied too to us, if you need some space go ahead." To Hakro Solidad was a lone wolf that travels alone and not staying any much and does not want to join any pack. For the gifts he would not get one because he was rude to everyone and does not show respect. "I know you will, I know it is a strange gift, I would give you a wolf pup but, most of them are grownth and not trainable at the moment. Spike is still looking for that female wolf that he is lookingfor to mate with." Hakro felt something nudge him as he know Spike know when his name was called. He layed under the table to hide from Diana who still hated him from what he was a wolf/dog.
> 
> ...



*Solidad*

Solidad smiled at their friendly gestures. She knew they were trying to be nice and she was happy because of that. She looked around and it seemed things got quiet.
"So how were your adventures? Anything interesting you guys saw or mysterious? I do love stories." she said sitting down eager to hear a story about their travels. She was not lying. She was a story fanatic and book one too. After all when you live forever boos are sometimes your only way to entertain yourself.

*Diana*

Diana was looking at Solidad like she was nuts. She did not want to hear them blab about how they were free to leave and she had to be here trapped in this pit of a village like a bird in a cage. No thank you she would pass on that. She did not like to hear other people's bragging she was the one to do that. She was never a fan of hearing what others said and some might say thats jeoulousy or rude and maybe it is but she called in pride. She was better than that.

*Darius*

Darius was rather intruiged to hear what they saw over their travels. He got boredafter a year of being here seeing the same sights over and over. To him this place held no interest to him. He was used to the mist of his home where surprises lurked around every corner. He also missed the freshness. This place could get hot and he hated the heat. He leaned closer to them to hear what they were going to say without making it look obvoius or intentional. It was supposed to be casual.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

ReiMei smiled leaning in to kiss Akina softly on her lips. "I wouldn't think of it, you are still one of the sweetest, and caring girls I have ever met." ReiMei closed his eyes speaking softly now. "You being blind doesn't matter to me, you are great. Nothing can change that especially not being blind." ReiMei smiled at her opening his eyes slowly. "I'm starting to like you more and more, and the fact that you could tell me something so personal shows me that you are completely comfortable with me. And holding you felt right, your embrace makes me feel alive." ReiMei was slightly blushing and his heart rate increased. He then put Akina's hand on his chest over his heart. "As long as it beats I'll be here for you Akina."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was blushing, "when you hold me I know there is nothing stoping me from doing anything. You bring me to life, but I only met a few to none man that could compared to you, you are not shy at all and I really enjoyed your company so much." Akina took his hand and placed it on her left breast where her heart was, "I am alive inside my heart it beats for you." She said softly as she starts blushing as she smiles, "You make me comfortable to expressed my emotions to you and show you how I really feel about everything." Her heartbeat started to increased as she felt her face even more than usual, she felt strange about this was it love for ReiMei, to her it was a strong maybe towards a strong yes.

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

"To me it was just training and more training as you see different places and eat different food. Atleast we got a chance to see the Kazekage for her to give us some pointers." "I don't think that was good story at all Hakro or atleast you were not trying to show off." Hakro already had a idea what Diana was thinking anyway about showing off it was something like this you show off you get several rude comments about showing off, but he could tell that Violet and Darius wanted to hear some of their adventures, and he would let Akina tell them all about some adventures. Akina could tell it got silent again. "We started our travels after a year, I guessed you guys found the note on the cabin door for you guys to read.

"We travel up north to the ice country as we train in the ice and we also found some frozen bodies laying around." "That was when Spike scared you by moving as the arm was still alive." "Let move on with the rest of the story with out you intrupting again. Anyway, we went to a hidden village that was hidden in the rice country we train underground away from anyone, nothing really happen there set for some old soulds from the tourtured from their pasts lives from a cult or something. the last place we went before coming back here was Suna. I tell you guys more later we do not want to brag about what we see and what we have done.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> *Vanitas LT*
> 
> Vanitas crossed his arms and walked around Sanu as if he were, weighing him, measuring him, judging him. He wanted to see how the kid would respond with words and he didn't disappoint. Spewing with venom full of pride and hubris.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*
Liquid Time

Sanu looked at the masked boy hoping to see what his response would be. The slightest hint of an attack was all he needed to try and silence this mysterious boy. Those eyes pissed Sanu off it was like he could see his face. Yet he listened intently trying to learn of the request. "Wandering around from place to place fighting no name shinobi and getting beat is no good? At your age I was already strong enough to take on jounin level ninja. I was fighting the kind of monsters that go bump in the night... You have potential your just rough around the edges Sanu. 

Jounin were nothing compared to him was all Sanu thought his ego had recovered. After hearing the rest he was almost delighted to respond he held a solid "screw you" smirk as he talked. "All I heard was training me to get stronger, and taking back this world and passing judgement on the filth. I need power, I will do everything that I can to attain it. It is the very reason I live and breath is to gain more power. You better be sure you can make me stronger if not I'll kill you " His breathing was all that sustained him sweat was all he produced. His vision was blurring as he slammed his bone sabre into the ground."My answer is yes seeing as this benefits me so well. I just must ask when...do...we..lea-."

Sanu had been trying so hard to sustain himself yet he could no longer. His body collapsed his body tired from the abuse it had taken. His mind fell into blissful unconsciousness. He didn't know what was next yet dreams of him as a god flooded his mind. A new adventure and opportunities were in front of him and he had taken them. Like the phoenix he will be reborn from the ashes of defeat.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei closed his eyes and put his head to her breast to hear her heartbeat, wrapping his arms around her waist. "I'll hold you as long as I can, you make me feel like I can be myself and that there is no reason to be shy." ReiMei smiled Akina's heartbeat was soothing to him. She was starting to make ReiMei feel a strong emotion for her. 'Is this love? It feels so good to have Akina right here, I don't want to let her go.' ReiMei was falling for this girl quickly. "Akina you make me feel great, I'm really becoming comfortable with you and I do not want to let you go. I haven't met a girl who is anything like you, and I like you alot." ReiMei blushed not knowing if he should say what he was thinking yet.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

It wasn't as Sanu had originally thought when he saw the bloody head of Raito hit the ground. His arm was burned badly the pain was paralysing. He couldn't stand or move without excruciating consequences. Just when everything was getting darker a mysterious new nin arrived. If he was right it was the one fighting in the tree. 

The nin showed no hostilities he used a healing jutsu mystic palms. The jutsu was slow yet it seemed to destroy all evidence of the burn along with the pain. Just as fast as he came the nin was gone Sanu sadly knew he'd never see such kindness again. With his body back to normal he rested again his mind wondering of what next. His thoughts changed to something he read before in a scroll. He spoke his new task aloud."Summoning Jutsu....."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina shiveer a bit as ReiMei put his head on her chest but she was not cold it felt good to her. Maybe she was a little afraid she was falling for this gy quickly than taking it slowly. But how many chances would she meet a guy like this, it was not like any other day to her, this was special to be hold by a guy that was worth while. She touch ReiMei's hair and play wwith it, as she started to blush. "I have this strong feeling for you and I don't know if you have the same feelings for me yet. I know we just met, I love you ReiMei." She was scared that she said that but she would not take it back what she just said, it was true. Akina tried to keep her face less flushed thinking the doctor would come back in to give her more medcine. She sighed happy as she was relaxed as she played with ReiMei's hair she got closed to him to hear his heartbeat as well as it smooth her high emotions.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 15, 2011)

ReMei layed his head in Akina's lap closing his eyes as she played with his hair. "I was feeling the same way, we may haven't known each other for long but something tells me its right to say this, I love you Akina. " He softly ran his fingers along her arms as she played with his hair. 'This girl is beautiful and sweet and she loves me.' ReiMei closed his eyes sighing happily. "That feels good." he relaxed against Akina's lap. "I could stay here with you for who knows how long." ReiMei smiled again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 15, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas scoffed as the battle worn boy before his eyes tried to threaten him, it was "cute" in an annoying way. It was that zeal and cockiness that made him a candidate for the team Xemnas was putting together, now Vanitas was able to accept the decision. Still he could see the boy starting to fade, he had pushed himself to the limit and probably a little beyond. Walking into the forest with his tail between his legs after getting spanked by the other kid must have drained him more than originally though. Vanitas would have moved into to catch the kid but the earlier threat didn't really make him feel kind and cuddly towards the punk. He walked over to him and hoisted him over his shoulder.

"Sleep well kid. You've got your work cut out for you. If we're going to be taking on Seiferoth and Peacecraft, you're going to have to improve your strength drastically and get as good as you seem to think you are." Vanitas's body glowed red as his feet became encased in a different armor from before. 

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION II*

These were his Dirty Boots, his signature jutsu. The jets on the side fired off before propelling him in the direction of the base camp Xemnas had set up. Their was more to be done and this kid was going to have to get to work right away if he was going to be of any use.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I love you too ReiMei, you have a unsusal name but I like it. We can't stay here forever, only till I get better. We have to move on where the road takes us. For the good and for the worst. Maybe I am talking out of my mind at the moment and I know it is going to be good between us. Don't mind me as I lied down for now." She stop playing with his hair and layed back as ReiMei's head was in her lap. She know she had chills running down her spine and her fever had return. She hada smile on her face knowing that ReiMei would take care of her as her her eyes was shut tight as she felt cold sweat run down her forehead. She was wrapped up in his jacket getting warm again as she slept peacefully intill the fever went again.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 15, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> Sazide Senju
> 
> sazude arrived at the scene. he saw a few trees that were burnt and a few that were blown off.
> ?i wonder what happened here?? sazude asked himself.
> ...



Asuka leaped between the trees elegently as she came closer to where she felt the blast came from. As she landed in the clearing, she saw Sazude, and landed right next to him. "Good. You're already started. Just hurry and I'll stand guard."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha
No...









​*
_...No... Not you of all people...
_
~*~

No. I just can't... I can't believe that... Out of all the people in the world... WHY THE HELL DID YOU HAVE TO BE THE ONE!!??

Out of all the people that I've faced... all those that brought so much despair in my life... Not once there's been a day where I would look back and say "I couldn't go through with this..."

Why is the very person who gave me that hidden strength before me? Why am i facing the only woman that has truly never once judge me for what I am... The woman who had the heart of an angel, but was about as playful as a pup. 

Shana...

My sister, My strength, My honor, and my pride.

The very woman that though me the meaning of love, the love that you give to person... and unconditional love. The love of the most purest of forms. 

A love where it doesn't matter what you do, or for what reason you do it. The love that comes only from years of care. 

A sisters love.

XEMNASXEMNASXEMNASXEMNASXEMNAS

Xemnas 


...

Did you put me in this situation because you knew what would happen? Did you put me here knowing that I would face the only remains of what I desire. You know clearly now... That my emotions, and the darkness. Meaning Skeith, will turn into the very meaning of despair and discord. I'll become darkness itself. I can feel it now. And unstopping flow of emotions that it storing themselves in a small box... A box that in it, is a small child. A small child with the symbol of the Uchiha marked in his T-shirt. Sitting while holding his head in fear as the wall leaked blood through them. But the boy doesn't show fear in his eyes. 

No, not at all.

Just the cold desire of murder. 

Xemnas

I finally snapped. I can't take this no longer...









_*
Is this what you planned all this time?*_

~*~












Ikuto body surged with flames wildly as he finally lost the final edge of peace that his soul had stored. Ikuto couldn't hold whatever shred of peace he had within his heart.

*"AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*!!" ​
Finally whatever shred of sanity his soul held was destroyed the moment he saw who he was about to face. Year after countless amount of years was he being lied to. He told Xemnas about a billion times that he did not, under no circumstances, would he ever fight his sister and if he would lead him to such and affair then...

"That's it!"

A sea of sapphire color flames engulfed the area in seconds... one again the rage of the Uchiha was awakened from his body. Ikuto eyes changed... even though he showed the eyes of the curse Uchiha... there was something else... something darker. The eight blades made their way towards the back as he blocked the incoming attack with two of his blade.  The ground started to shake, the fire didn't stop rushing through the area, the fires were intense. Ikuto hasn't completely released Skeith though....

A huge, no enormous amount of pressure could be felt... It felt like it could bring anyone to his knees. Ikuto rose his head as he darted his eyes to meet with Shana's

Ikuto placed his hand along her face and pushed her away with all his large amount of strength

"You... You of all people.... Why the hell!? WHY THE FUCKING HELL!!??"

Ikuto rose his body as revealed his eyes. The true eyes of Skeith

"WHY THE HELL DO I HAVE TO FIGHT YOU!!??"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Asuka leaped between the trees elegently as she came closer to where she felt the blast came from. As she landed in the clearing, she saw Sazude, and landed right next to him. "Good. You're already started. Just hurry and I'll stand guard."


*Kaguya Sanu*


Sanu looked up he had realised this was all a memory. He smirked at Asuka at the time she hadn't realised Sazude had left he was a mysterious guy. He looked and remembered her eyes he longed to kiss her lips as well. It was a memory not a dream he knew he couldn't change it only fantasize about it. When he awakes if he sees her he has to make her his even if she was 3 years older he didn't care. Sanu was hitting puberty a bit harder then expected. She made his heat up without even noticing that was why he ran from her so she wouldn't see the blush. These were his only happy thoughts and memories before he closed his eyes and awoke in the present.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 16, 2011)

*Asuka Tenryu LT*

Asuka had been working out in the woods, on the outskirts of Konoha. Maintaining her amazing physical strength took constant training. Since childhood, she had been forced to train constantly until every part of her body was sore. She remembered countless days she would be forced to work, the frail weak scientists constantly watching her progress and grow into a living weapon. 

She had been forced to act as a bodyguard for members of the Branded many times. Despite the fact that she hated them for what they had done to the village, she had to swallow her pride and follow their orders without question. Each day she became stronger, faster, more skilled. Soon she would confront them.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki

*Lyra gave a slight frown before following after Noctis. She'd felt a bit guilty at how rude she'd been, but didn't mention anything about that.

"Sorry kiddo. Better luck next time," she shrugged before walking along with Kyo. Once they was a safe distance away, she began to speak to Kyo while taking quick glances at 'Noctis'. At least she thought that was his name based on suggestions via Kyo.

"If he doesn't go soon, I'm going to make him go away. Who exactly is he anyway Kyo? Your brother? He looks nothing like you ..."
*
Tifa Warholic*
_Tactics_

The girl was sent tumbling to the ground from the explosion, where she bounced off the ground and into the pool like a pebble over water. She'd gone through the smoke and landed near a tree.

She began to recover from the attack when the smoke cleared, and there was a kunai there. Tifa didn't remember any of them using kunai, and it seemed Date had a fetish for shadow clones. 

_A shadow clone trap? You're so annoying,_ she sighed to herself before standing up, brushing the dirt off her clothes. She had some bruises and that, but there was one major advantage she had over Date---

Chakra.

His chakra pool had always been quite low compared to hers. Her demi-god powers granted her an enormous pool, while Date could probably perform just two S-Ranks with his whole pool. She guessed with using Body Flicker and now Shadow Clone, he was probably approaching half-way while she'd barely used a quarter.

_If I go near that kunai, I'll probably get tied up or something. He's expecting me to dodge it,_ she smiled before holding her weapon out towards Date. Small particles and flames began to charge around the blasting hole as her chakra poured into it. She put an A-Rank amount of chakra into the weapon, forming a deadly blast.

"*GO!*"

Tifa shot the large fireball that was easily bigger than a house. She then surrounded her weapon with fire and used it as a shield in case he would use Body Flicker. However, the fireball was travelling pretty fast, and she was sure even Date knew that he couldn't use his chakra so freely.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> *
> Tifa Warholic LT*
> 
> Tifa jumped up in fright as she felt someone fondling with her breasts. It was a boy with chestnut hair, who was standing with another female. Enraged, she instantly grabbed him by the throat before shoving him against the wall. Her other hand had four senbon pointed straight for the boy.
> ...



"Gragh!" Daisuke managed gurgled as he found this woman, this physical  monster of a woman, hand around her throat and pent up against the side of Konoha's gate wall. _"Damn-ugh-what the hell do they feed these women?"_ The boy thought to himself as he gazed down into the anger, but very eye pleasing face of the girl he basically sexual assaulted. His rather unique azure colored eyes, as blue as the sky, looked over toward his companion Miho for help.

She just stood there, uninterested.

_"The ultimate disrespect..."_ Was the thought running through Miho's mind as she continued to watch. With no help from her coming his way, and having basically dug his own grave, there seemed to be only one way to get out of this predicament. Something he ever rarely did and he was sure would leave a very disgusting after taste in his mouth.

Apologize. Ugh, just thinking about the word made him want to vomit.

So with the rest of his strength he could managed and with what little breath he had, Daisuke took his hand, and as soft as a baby wrapped in silk, Daisuke cup her strangling hand, in his. His sky colored eyes seemed to glow as he put on the most peaceful smile he could muster. "For-forgive me for my un-unwarranted advances. It was in-indeed r-rude of m-m-me to do such a th-thing." Despite speaking in a ragged breath, his voice held a cool or to be more precise serene tone to it as well as a very deep sincerity.

"I s-s-seemed to have let yo-your overwhelming phy-physical be-beau-beauty overtake me w-with out thinking about wh-what I w-w-was doing."

Though from the back, Miho's gaze simply honed in on Daisuke face as she observed him very intently. She was rather atonished at how good he had gotten after all these years, not a single wasted word nor did his facial expression hold some deep underlining meaning.

_"Even after all this time...hd's still a fantastic liar and it seems his craft has only been further perfected." _


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

She kept her deep blue eyes locked on the boy, not allowing him even space to _breathe._ It wasn't long before he began to apologise, almost begging for forgiveness. He was the epitome of a pervert.

"For-forgive me for my wun-wunwarranted advances. It was in-indeed r-rude of m-m-me to do such a th-thing," he pleaded with a ragged breath, but Tifa could tell he had practiced this speech over and over again, only adding the stuttering for a effect.

_Cunt._ She wondered how he would like it if she groped his 'masculinity'? ... Then again he'd probably enjoy it. 

She was half-expecting him to whip out a bouqet of roses and a box of heart-shaped chocolates after this, but got something with only a small difference.

"I s-s-seemed to have let yo-your overwhelming phy-physical be-beau-beauty overtake me w-without thinking about wh-what I w-w-was doing."

Oh how adorable.

"*YOU MUST BE RETARDED IF YOU ASK A GIRL OUT BY SEXUALLY ASSAULTING THEM!*" 

She roared with more ferocity than a great dragon. She threw him on to the dirt path, her presence overshadowing him.

"Cry for me bitch!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date rose an eyebrow and smirked slightly, before hopping backwards rhythmically.  He was escaping the large fireball, and without use of his shunshin.  If she believed the extent of his speed was reliant on his Shunshin, she was dead wrong.  He performed a backflip, landing on the branch of a tree, before shooting upwards over the ball of flame.  He landed easily, looking up at Tifa, his amused smirk still playing on his lips.

Without speaking he slowly drew his katana, the red blade gleaming in the sunlight.  He held the sword out in front of him his eyes meeting hers.  There was an unwaverable confidence, a seemingly endless amount of determination within them.  It was masked well by his cynical smirk as he regarded the blonde girl.  He took a step forward, followed by another.  He was walking at an even pace toward Tifa, keeping his eyes on her.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

He dodged the fireball, which wasn't much of a blow to her plans. In fact, the time that was spent avoiding that allowed Tifa to set up her plan. Her fingers twitched a little as she had finished the last part of her plan, before cartwheeling backwards. She gave a swipe of her weapon the the ground, igniting the grass to create a small fence of fire ahead of her, that seperated the two. She then used her other hand to throw the tree behind her towards Date, which caught on fire after passing through the flames.

_It's been a long time since we fought together ...

_Even with the sharingan at his disposal, it would be difficult for Date to notice her plan and the actions she had already taken. It didn't matter where he stood, it would still work. The only thing is if he noticed what was going on he could avoid it easily. However, as evident with her mother, speedsters' one weakness is surprises.


----------



## River Song (Jul 16, 2011)

*Hotaru*

?What have I done in the last three years you might ask yourself well I?ll tell you. I made  myself a monster. I mutilated my body gouging my organs and replaced them with cold hard machinery. I bloodied my hands with my own blood as my screams echoed through the deserted house. I took away what  most people would say what made me human. I took away my material body.

Do I care that I did all this? No. Do I care people do not consider me human anymore? No. Do I consider myself human anymore? No, and I like it this way. 
What I lost was more than blood guts and gore, I lost what people value so much I lost emotion. That is not entirely true but in essence I do not care anymore. I am more apathetic than ever. I have not felt the emotions of love, happiness or joy for the best part of two and a half years. Do I care? Honestly No.

Why do Humans value these emotions so much. Love is a useless emotion. Love creates fights, tension. It breeds Hatred, lust and envy. People claim love makes you feel whole, I tell them that their reasoning is flawed since medically  people are whole on their own. I take it they mean Euphoric, I could make anyone euphoric simply from inflicting hypoxia. Does that mean I am cupid? 

Love truly does not exist because underlying everything in love there is one thing; sex. The desire to reproduce is a instinctual thing driven by hormones. Love is just something society has set. Society has said that one may only mate with one person the one they are in love with. That is bullshit. Human Nature dictates that one tries to pass on their genes as much as they can. That is what I believe anyway.

Happiness is an illusion. No-one can be truly happy, there will always be one thing wrong at is  their life. One relative who they don?t like. One person who aggravates them. I believe happiness can only be achieved when everything is right. I believe that is as likely as the king of thieves achieving Nirvana.
Joy is much the same as happiness it is an illusion. A hormonal imbalance to make you more active. That is what I think that these emotions are illusions.

The next subject I come to is a touchy one to some people; ones soul. I do believe in souls but not that it is onhes ticket to heaven. I believe souls tell you what is right and wrong. Some say dreams are the window to your soul. Back before I became this monstrous being I had terrible nightmare. I would scream and cry. Did that mean my soul was trying to tell me I was a bad person? Probably.

But after I acquired my new life the dreams stopped. In fact I stopped sleeping altogether. It wasn?t necessary now, and I hate redundant things. So what does that mean, I believe my soul has given up on me and as such I know longer distinguish between right and wrong. I only see knowledge, those who seek it and those who are too weak.

I believe that is what constitutes as a monster, so what if I am one.
I ask myself who honestly cares if I mutilate my body, perhaps a few preachers from different religions.

Religion, the foolish mans salvation. Religion is nothing but deceit and lies. Religon is more fraudulent than any person who pretends to be another. Religion spreads preaching of which they have no solid proof. No-one can prove that hell heaven or even God exists, so by that logic religion is simply presumption.  Most of these presumptions are redundant in the face of atomic theory, the theory of the big bang and the theory of evolution. I will say it again I hate the redundant.

Religon is simply the breeding ground for hate between religions, exclusivity and what seems to be prominent in most mainstream religions, prejudice. People claim they can kill black or gays or those with a different religion just because a book that humans wrote says so. I may be a monster but if that is true these people are much much worse.

Now taking in these facts, I could metaphorically create a new religion. We worship a alien that lives on the other side of the moon in a giant teacup, firing lightning from her 36 ZZ Boobs and this all powerful Omni-potent being despises people with moustaches. If I were to follow mainstream religions example, I could go on a killing spree for people with moustaches. That?s how stupid and idiotic religion is.    

Back to my point, Thalia left long ago with disabled, I mean one-winged angel. I was left alone. I filled the first six months with achieving my puppet body. After that there was nothing left in the house but the everlasting temptation. The temptation to take the elevator down to the cave like room and cutting out the vipers body to add to my arsenal. It was such  very tempting opportunity so I left.

I scoured the country side, advancing my research. I had still yet to complete the process of making another human into a puppet. And as a result of my research people went missing. No-one noticed though because the threat of the branded loomed over them and I hunted inconspicuously I took beggars and the like people no-one would miss.

Now I have almost perfected the art, and for now I bide my time, waiting for the proper subject to show themselves but in the meantime the branded loomed over me aswell.

I was an obvius target for recruitment. I was arguably the best medic-nin that would be open to coercion, unless Edie Nakano suddenly became an evil master mind. I had been propositioned before but turned them down. I think they must have had enough medic-nin because what they asked about was my pseudo-immortality. Something I answered with tight lips but I fear they are getting restless.

I needed a bigger presence around me, i think it was time I payed Thalia a visit?

Hotaru finished writing in his Diary for the first time in two and a half years, the reason being he left it at the house. He had returned to the house to collect his preliminary notes, in case the branded came looking for them. These were his original Diagrams that he drew depicting the operation. They were quite a bit off but they were spot on about the general concept, so he was going to take them with him none the less, the branded couldn?t get one shred of his plans.

These plans were quite crude Hotaru realised. It was not until he stumbled upon the research of Sasori of the red sand, did he make significant progress.
He also collected the chemical diagrams for his own personal toxin, Anti-Bellum.

He developed Anti-Bellum by his self and he found the affects quite interesting. This Toxin caused Guillian-Barre Syndrome or GBS. GBS is when Ones immune system attacks their nerves. First you would feel a tingly sensation. This develops into paralysis and and their nerves become inflamed causing almost unbearable pain.

?Fun? Hotaru thought Dryly.

The temptation was still there though, his hand was itching towards Koji?s room but no he had to brave on. Gritting his teeth he continued to seal the countless bits of paper into scrolls.

Immortality was not all Thalia cracked it up to be. It had been so long since Hotaru had even been pressed in a fight. Now all that kept his life simultaneously interesting was his thirst for Knowledge. Another perk to this body was his mind. He could now think of three and four things at once. Usually it was what was going on presently, memorizing books he had read with his photographic memory and trying to crack complicated theories or equations. It was an interesting mind.

But no matter how many people came after Hotaru life went on, and it would go on and on and on and on.


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He turned to Noctis one last time,"Kei...."he said before turning around and heading off,"If that doesn't ring a bell...You are in high tides brother."he said as he made his way to the Fuzenkagure gates. He sighed this was going to be a long day and he didn't like it. He was trying to stay away from conversations involving his sister because the simple fact that he knew what Lyra did....

"If he doesn't go soon, I'm going to make him go away. Who exactly is he anyway Kyo? Your brother? He looks nothing like you ..."

They were by the main gates by then, Kyo looked at the sky trying to find a way to explain it to Lrya, she wasn't going to get involved in their clan politics anytime soon. But at the same time if he didn't answer her, she would proceed to get on his nerves until he does, such a stubborn woman she had always been...

Kyo smirked and then shook his head...

"No it a clan thing with me and him..."Kyo said,"See we are actually related long long time ago by our ancestors so when a Ranem and a Fennikkkusu are speaking to each other we call the other brother or sister for the simple fact that at one point we were just that."

Kyo took the cigarette that was in his mouth and blew out a bunch of smoke as he continued..

"Also it the main thing Fennikkusu do with the Aosuki's, but you can say they are...Different when it comes to clan politics..."Kyo said,"But since Takashi married my mother and some how she birth an Aosuki...The Aosuki clan is now a brother to the Fennikkusu. "

Kyo thought about another way,"Lets say you and I get married, your clan is the Yamanaka and mines the Fennikkusu, you birth a child that is biologically mines, the Yamanaka clan becomes the sister of the Fennikkusu clan because of that."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 16, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Kyo listened to the Prince's plead and said one important word, "Kei...." He then started to leave with the female companion he was with saying one last thing, "If that doesn't ring a bell...You are in high tides brother." As they left in the distance, Noctis started to remember, he started to remember alot with just that one word Kyo had said.












Noctis's mind started to bulge, with all these memories coming back, he fell to his knees and grabbed his head moaning. "No.... Kei...... No how could I forgotten!!!" At each second flashbacks of her came back, Kei giving him the opportunity of saving her that night, Noctis saving Kei from the giant creature on his first mission, Noctis and Kei both on the beach talking, all the memories leading up to the point where Noctis first met her. 

"Kei.... I'm sorry!!" Tears felt Noctis's face as he started to remember that apple... The apple that brought Noctis's out of his isolated life and into the real world filled with friends and trust. After many moments of pain and reminiscence, Noctis passed out on the ground leaving but only one thing yet to remember... Her smiling face, that one face where suffering didn't reach her... "Kei... please.... wait.... for... me" Noctis was left unconscious on the ground.

The darkness once again swallowed the boy.... 

"Who...Knows...
.
.
.
Just... Maybe... just... maybe.. Fate... wanted... me... to...forget...."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT *

ReiMei gently raised his head out of Akina's lap trying not to wake her. "She looks so peaceful sleeping. " ReiMei got up slowly and quietly. 'I still do not feel the greatest, but I want to explore ' ReiMei walked out of the room quietly. Closing the door quietly, sneaking past the nurses, making sure he wasn't caught or they would put him back in the room and he was to much weak to fight anyone. 'Akina said this is a clinic. I wonder where exactly we are.' ReiMei couldn't use his dōjutsu because he barely had any chakra, so he couldn't use it to help him look around.  'I should probably get back to Akina, I don't want her to think I left her.' ReiMei turned walking back to the room quietly opening the door, laying back on the bed next to Akina looking up at the ceiling.   "I can't wait for Akina to get better, she still looks ill, but she loved that jacket now." ReiMei smiled looking over at Akina.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2011)

*Vanitas*

As the lightning ripped up the ground and headed towards him Vanitas did a barrel roll to the side and prepared to rush their new enemy, but then Ikuto exploded. This girl was his...sister? Ikuto had summoned Skeith but this time it was different from any other time Vanitas had seen the damn monster, no he wasn't a sensor type but you didn't need to be. The chakra coming from Ikuto and his "little" guardian had a massive pressure but in the shadow of this pressure lingered a wretched darkness. Ikuto was losing control of his power and his sanity faced with the thought of fighting his family.

"The old man better not have sent him into this knowing this. He is going to be more of a liability than a help if he can't get control of himself." Vanitas said it under his breath as he began to run around the ball room hoping to flank the girl. Ikuto was upon her now stroking her face with a sinister air to him as he lashed out and pushed her backward. Shana was lifted from her feet and sent hurdling through the air, Vanitas got himself into position prepared to pounce, but the girl thrust down with her sword planting it in the ground. As Vanitas was upon her with his fist cocked back for a haymaker she used the moment from the push to spin her body around the sword, keeping her body parallel to the ground as she drove her knees into Vanitas ribcage sending him flying into a wall.

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! You two are the ones causing so much trouble for Master Peacecraft? Attacking all of our safe houses and temples throughout? That's rich. A fool who can't keep his emotions in check and a boy that hides behind a mask. We already know what Ikuto can do and who he is but I wonder what's behind that mask? Time for a time out 'little brother' "

"RAITON:KANGOKU!!!" Four pillars made of lightning natured chakra shot up from the ground around Ikuto and Skeith. The lightning surged from pillar to pillar creating a containment field around the Uchiha and his guardian. All exits were blocked by the field leaving no escape for Ikuto. 

"Now be a good boy and stay in time out while I see what's under your little buddy's mask." Vanitas dusted himself off and began to walk over towards the girl.

*Kukukukukukuku*

Vanitas body began to let off steam as he approached her, he walked he didn't run. Vanitas didn't want to have to resort to his trump card but he was fighting, well he wasn't sure something wasn't right about Ikuto's sister. They were humming about it, things were not as they seemed.

"Who the hell are you!?!?"

"That's a funny question from someone who hides behind a mask now isn't it?

"I'm not the only one wearing a MASK!!!!"Vanitas rocketed his body at the girl coming in hot and he unleashed on her. He started with a two punch combination, a right jab followed by a left straight, but she leaned backward causing the first strike to go over her then used the hilt of her left blade to parry the straight before driving the hilt of her right katana into Vanitas abdomen. He gasped for air but grabbed ahold of the girl's arm, he quickly pivoted and drove his shoulder down toward the ground sending her over his shoulder and flying towards the wall. Vanitas kicked the ground heading towards her flying body as she corkscrewed to cut down on her her inertia as she hit the wall feet first then used it as springboard. She held both her swords out as she came flying at Vanitas like a torpedo, he tried to side step but the blades nicked his armor as she came flying by. The tiny cut was enough as where he was cut began to spark. Volts of electricity began to pour into armor, he could feel some of them start to drill into his body as well. The pain sent him to one knee as he grunted in pain. Shana dug her sword into the ground to stop her momentum as she stood about 25 yards away from Vanitas. She began to approach slowly as the lightning natured chakra racked his body sending bolt after bolt. She couldn't see but he was smiling from behind his mask as he got to his feet.

*Kukukukuukukuku*

His armor began to produce steam once again, but this time the steam was colored black as the heat in the room began to rise. 

"Looks like it's finally ready. Your buddy downstairs, Mick Jagger he slapped me around a little and when you combine that with the couple of well placed hits you've gotten on me. And you've activated the special ability of this armor. You see the more you hit me the stronger you make me. I take the force and energy of the blow and the armor absorbs it.  

*VOID GEAR ACTIVATE!!!!*


----------



## Cjones (Jul 16, 2011)

*Daisuke/Miho - LT*

_"Seems like that utterly failed/Looks like that failed utterly."_ Both man and woman thought simultaneously as she effortlessly tossed Daisuke to the ground like a rag dog. Surely the old Daisuke charm worked didn't it? Of course not, only complete idiots would fly for that bs, but it was good enough to convince a  person who was trying to castrate him, to throwing him on the ground and letting him go.

Bitches be dumb, though obviously he wouldn't tell her that...would he? I mean, her strength seemed downright herculean and she had a temper to boot. I mean how much of an idiot could he be to infuriate a person who could effortlessly lay on top or force him back on the wall and choke him out a again. _"Wait...sounds kind of hot. Her with her body pressed up against me as she tried choking me out, those huge marshmallow soft..."_

"Cry for me bitch!"

_"Oh she must be bugging."_ Now it was time to pull his pants up and be a man. No _woman_ was going to treat him like some pussy. After a moment of coughing and regaining his composure the young man stood up as he dusted off his clothes and looked to the agitated woman. A normal person would cut his losses, beg and then be on his way, but then again he was far from a normal man.

"So what...you mad?" He said waving his hand at her and giving a very easy going look as if he had nothing to worry about. "You mad that someone actually touched those sweater cows? You mad because your boyfriend couldn't handle those babies with the sophistication I just did? Or you mad because you know, it's that time for a woman to act all emotionally and unapproachable, which is pretty much all the goddamn time." He muttered the last part as his gaze cast over his shoulder toward Miho, who still had yet to make any single move.

Did she want him to get his ass kicked? Either way...

"You want me to cry? Then....COME AT ME!" He yelled waving toward her. "We can go right here. Come at me with those grade A milk bags." Yea he was stupid.

Though it was all for a beautiful lady.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

After a few hours of sleeping she woke up soaked in sweat. She listen out for ReiMei and felt for him but did not found him lying next to her sleeping, she guessed he went exploring in the building or around konoha. She got up, as she went over to her stuff and found out that one of the nurses left some extra pajamas or relaxing clothes on her stuff. She picked them up and her cane and went to the bath house to take a warm bath and relaz her muscles. Before she got in she bit her thumb and slammed her palmed on to the ground, it may have took some out of her body. "Summiong of the winged horse." "I get it watch your back as both of us take out pervs." "I don't think ReiMei is one." Akina moaned in pleasure as her body hit the warm water of the warm water. Pegusas went some where to give Akina som privacy. Pegusas noticed a young man enter Akina's room, "If you are looking for Akina she went to take a bath." Peguasa stook his head out of the window as he neighs. Akina left the room accidently hidding pillows under the covers.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Where exactly is this mission Kyo?" Lyra asked as she didn't even bother turning around anymore. They had approached the Fuzen gates and were long out of sight now.

"If the princess is one of those nasty ol' bitches that have been spoilt all their lives I swear I'll-!" Lyra cut herself off as she chuckled a little. "Let's just say you'll have to hold me back. I hate people like that."
*
Tifa Warholic LT*

The boy stood up fearlessly, almost ignoring the intimidating presence she had built up. His expression changed to a relaxed one as he began to wave his hand around mockingly, as if he was trying to catch her attention.

"So what ... you mad?"

The _bastard!_

"You mad that someone actually touched those sweater cows? You mad because your boyfriend couldn't handle those babies with the sophistication I just did? Or you mad because you know, it's that time for a woman to act all emotionally and unapproachable, ..."

Tifa didn't hear the last part, but the rest was enough to enrage her. Sweater cows? Her tits were softer than her mo-

That wasn't the point.

She was blushing furiously at the idea that Date probably couldn't handle them ... but she couldn't say anything! If she did she'd be killed by about three different people.

"You want me to cry? Then ... *COME AT ME!* We can go right here. Come at me with those grade A milk bags."

"*S-GRADE ACTUALLY!*" She roared before swinging a punch for his face.


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Finally she was here...

Kei chest heaved in and out as she looked around, this was the tower that Vanitas was trying to get to? Kei watched as it seemed like all the fun was sucked out, well that was until Kei saw two bolts of lighting coming crashing out of the building. Kei eyes widen, finally she was going to be of some use! Her body ached as she neared the building, Durga seal began to unhook it self from it tail inch itself to her face...

"Time to play isn't it?"Kei asked as she neared the door and placed on some head phones,

Kei opened the door and soon she was greeted by some people in robs, she smiled at the damage that Ikuto and Vanitas left. It was more interesting to her, because the simple fact that she was the weakest out of the two and constantly trying to prove herself to them...

"You! Who are you!?" one of the men asked 

Kei looked down on him as her legs ached, she ran to much and used spark for too long...

"The Grim Reaper..."Kei said and she walked into the room,"Bow down..."she commanded,"And you might live..."

It seems that was something to piss them off, Kei smiled as she gasp herself and released a barrage of lighting none of the lighting touching the men but it was just a barrage of it...After the lighting show was done Kei looked up and smile, but she didn't say anything. It was more like she was holding her breath...The rob men looked at each other but then they began to gasp for air...

Kei twirled herself and soon the gravity got heavier, those who were holding their breath were now forced to release the weight....

Kei began to walk upstairs as she flipped her hair,"....Dumbasses..."Kei said as she opened the door to the next room and began to release her held in breath
----
*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo didn't say anything at first as he made it out of the gate, the princess, how could he describe her. She was a girl and she was beautiful, she was different in a good way and she had this weird obsession with her boyfriend last time he saw her. She was always around him and it was almost creepy that she popped up almost everywhere they were at....Very creepy...

"She is different..."Kyo ended up saying,"Very...Very different.."

Kyo then called for a cart and helped Lyra on board,"Her village is actually miles away from Fuzen...So she wouldn't know what been going on because the simple fact that she lives so far away."Kyo said as he paid the driver and got in

"You see, her father was friends with my mother and for that reason me and her are kinda close."he paused for a moment and then looked at Lyra before smirking,"Don't worry I haven't poked her yet...She had a boyfriend last time I visit...A scary obsession with the kid..."

Kyo nodded,"Lately after someone attacked her father, he wants us to come and protect her for a while...They said until they slove their problem."Kyo said,"So we are going to be at the royal place for a couple of days."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei looked over at the horse. "A bath huh?" ReiMei looked over at the change of clothes the nurse left for him. "I'll join her." ReiMei picked up the clothes and walked closer to the horse. "And don't worry she is safe with me." ReiMei smiled at the horse walking out of the room and to the bathhouse. 'Don't stare at Akina, its not gentlemanly.' ReiMei entered the bathhouse with a towel around his waist, looking around for Akina and joining her. "Hey there." He lowered his body into the water sighing deeply in pleasure. 'I wonder how she would react if I swam closer to her?' ReiMei leaned back relaxing. "This water feels great on my tired body." ReiMei smiled over at Akina.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As the two walked down the path that led in the direction of their destination, Lyra listened to Kyo explain the mission. The princess lived in a village miles away, so didn't know much about the Branded and what they have been doing. He also added that her family are friends with his, and that they were close.

_Close?_

Okay. Nothing wrong with that. He's allowed female friends. Lyra wasn't going to let herself be one of those controlling girlfriends. She trusts him to be a good boyfriend, and save his first time for her.

However, she was relieved when he said she had a boyfriend anyway, and she was obsessed with him. It was like the answer to what could be a problem.

"Soon after, someone attack her father. He wants us to come and protect her for a while. They said 'until they solve their problems'. So we are going to be at the royal palace for a couple of days."

Lyra choked on her own spit.

"_R-Royal_ Palace? Are you serious?" she gasped like an excited girl. She'd never been to a palace, let alone a hotel higher than three stars. Even if the princess may be a bitch, Lyra couldn't wait to get there.


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He smiled she was a very interesting person, Kyo guess that she haven't tasted the finer things and life like going to a castle, eating at a 5 star restaurant, or the luxury of a 5 star hotel. Kyo sighed, in the future if he ever had any kids, he was going to spoil the hell out of them. Because the way Lyra was acting towards the palace was quite weird to Kyo, but he only laughed and they continued on their trip...

After a couple hours they had finally arrived...

_"We are here sir..."_the driver said though the little box window, Kyo nodded and got out

"Thank you return safely.."Kyo said before turning around and taking in the fresh country side air. It was almost to beautiful, green fields surrounded the place but you could smell the flowers of the royal garden  and the flowers that had greeted you as soon as they got out...

It was a very bright field and Kyo made his way, the guards that lined up instantly bowed to the boy and he just slightly bowed his head in respect...

_"Welcome Lord Kyo...Milady has been expecting you.."_one of the guards said but not before looking over his shoulders to see Lyra,_"A lady friend? Why you take producing the next heir to the Fennikkusu clan with pride don't you think."_

Kyo shook his head,"I don't know about all that Gregory..."he laughed before turning around and taking Lyra hand,"You ready?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_A Royal Welcoming_

"*We are here sir,*" the driver announced as he pulled up at the drive of the grand palace. It was beautiful to say the least, with flowers surrounding the fields and a large garden visible from behind. The moment Lyra stepped out of the ebony-black royal car, the smell of flowers hit her right in the face. It was bliss just taking a sniff of them.

"This place is amazing Kyo ...!"



The two made their way past the guards before the another guard greeted them.

"_Welcome Lord Kyo. Milady has been expecting you,_" he greeted before peeking over Kyo's shoulder to see Lyra, who was almost hiding behind the boy. "_A lady friend? Why you take producing the next heir to the Fennikkusu clan with pride, don't you think?_"

Lyra's faced turned redder than a tomato as he made that comment. She simply stayed silent, leaving Kyo to reply.

"I don't know about all that Gregory!" He laughed before turning around and taking Lyra's hand. It was smooth and a soft touch; Lyra couldn't help but trace her finger along his palm. "You ready?"

"Yep. Let's go," she nodded before releasing his grip and walking ahead inside. She felt slightly embarrassed to hold his hand as it made them look like a couple. Lyra wasn't even sure anymore, as neither of them had said it since they started talking again.

Once they were inside, they were greated by a grand hall with various amusements. Maids and butlers were running around the place with the cleaners doing their best to make the place look presentable. The head butler approached them with a grey curly mustache and a short haircut to match.

"_Greetings you two. I'll be taking you to your rooms, where you can unpack. After, you'll meet the princess at tea. Follow me._" He turned around before heading up the grand staircase. Lyra followed after him, where he led them to two rooms right next to eachother. There was a double bed in each room, with an en suite bathroom and a small fridge, as well as a television and sofa. There was even small balconies in each room. There was one thing though that caught Lyra's eye: both of the beds were parallel to eachother, with only the wall seperating them.

"_Please make yourselves at home,_" the butler nodded before walking off. Lyra looked at Kyo for a moment before giggling.

"I claim the left room!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 16, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina was blushing, "when you hold me I know there is nothing stoping me from doing anything. You bring me to life, but I only met a few to none man that could compared to you, you are not shy at all and I really enjoyed your company so much." Akina took his hand and placed it on her left breast where her heart was, "I am alive inside my heart it beats for you." She said softly as she starts blushing as she smiles, "You make me comfortable to expressed my emotions to you and show you how I really feel about everything." Her heartbeat started to increased as she felt her face even more than usual, she felt strange about this was it love for ReiMei, to her it was a strong maybe towards a strong yes.
> 
> ...



*Solidad*

Solidad was listening intently. So they traveled pretty far from the cold freezing lce Country to the hots blistering heat of that the Wind Country offered in Suna. She herself never has gone to the lce one as it was far and she got no requests to sing. Where it was freezing spending money on entertainment was one of the lasts things on their minds. She had gone to the Wind Country though and it had its beuties. She did love te strong breezes that it produced. They were refreshing except when in Suna where they were dry and unberable. Suna was beautiful though with its buildings mostly rounded. lt looked like art. She had gone their severl times but the last was 20 years ago so things could have changed.

*Diana*

Diana nodded. "So you had your adventures i presume?" she said . "We have gone to the lce Country and i must say its horrible. Beautiful yes but also horribly cold." she said distastefully. She remembered her mission with Darius to that land. lt ruined her winter wonderland dream. She had never really been so disappionted in her life with something. How horrible it was. She got shivers just thinking of the cold that land harbored. She shook her head to get rid of the thoughts and the feeling. She refused to go there again. "Was it unbearable that ice?" she asked them genuinly curious.

*Darius*

Darius was rather suprised Diana was so calm about this. She would usually just lash out already but he guessed that the whole mentioning of the Ice Country really made her forget her anger and think upon that mission. The horrible yet funny reality it showed her. He could tell she was reminicing on the event as she shivered most likely thinking of the cold she was unprepaired for. He chuckled slightly. He found the land rather enjoyable but she....well that was another story. He doubted she would ever go there again after that experience.
"She's still thinking of her bad experience with that land" he said laughing which earned him a glare from Diana.


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

_"You have an....Unique friend Master Kyo.."_

The butler said before leaving them to do what they needed to do. Kyo sighed as he walked into his room and closed the door behind him, he always hated the royals that looked down at him for living in the big city and forgetting about his roots. He didn't have the same problem with the princess family, but still he could hear them whispering...

Kyo began to take off his clothes and reached into his bag to pull out clean dress shirt and dress pants, along with his new stlyish black eye patch...

Kyo began to go to the bathroom to take a shower, he always learned to be presentable to those who are higher then him. The water from the shower was nice and steamy hot and Kyo enjoyed the feeling of it. As he got out he blow dried his hair and exchanged his white eye patch that was suited for medical treatment for his regular black one...

He placed on his outfit before grabbing a red rose that was tuck in the white crystal vase and then moved his messy hair to make himself look more presentable but it also showed off his eye patch more...

Kyo opened the door to his room before knocking on Lyra's door

"Are you ready yet?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As the two walked into their rooms, Lyra gently closed the door behind her before locking it. Finally she was alone and could relax! She rushed outside to the balcony just to take a breath of the fresh air mixed with the alluring scent of flowers. The beautiful garden was all that could be seen; easily being bigger than the mansion itself. Lyra saw just from a glance over a hundred different species of flowers, and even more when it came to plants. The place was the goal for what her garden would look like in the future!

Lost in her thoughts, she heard the sound of the shower come on next door. At first she thought that Kyo was just all sweaty, but then she remembered what the butler said:

_"After, you'll meet the princess at tea."_

"*SHIT!*"

Lyra quickly dashed over to her suitcase and cracked it open, trying to find the one formal outfit she did bring. Lyra's mother had packed her suitcase, then had it sent to her via the chauffer. After digging a little longer, she eventually found an ebony-black halter-neck dress.



It had a neat tag placed on it, reading 20,000 ryo. Lyra gasped at first, but then read the note next to it. 

_Lyra, have fun on the mission with Kyo~! Here's a gift from us. Your older sister recently went on a mission and got almost a million, and bought you this dress. We hope you like! x
_​A tear formed in her eyes as she felt so happy at how nice her family had been. She whispered a thanks to them before dashing off into the bathroom to get dressed.

---
​
Almost half-an-hour later, Lyra was finally ready. She had a nice fair pink lipstick on with just the right amount of mascara, and a red spider lillie in her hair. Kyo always said spider lillies looked good on her, with the time three years ago at the festival being the first that came to mind. Her hair was in a neat side-bun and she had beautiful pearl earrings on. 

*KNOCK! KNOCK!*

"Are you ready yet?"

Lyra heard Kyo at the door and began rushing for her shoes. 

"_Almost!_ I'm coming!" 

She quickly slipped on some black high-heels before leaving her room to greet Kyo. Lyra hated dressing up like this, but only did it so _he_ would notice ...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_Void Gear_

*"HA!!!! AHHH!!!! AHHH!!!!!"*

Vanitas body became engulfed in a dark purple light, it was almost as if he were lit ablaze. The whole room shook as he seemed to be upping his power and letting it run wild, the floor began to crack and fault even moreso than the damage that Ikuto had done with his show. Soon the aura and the room settled as he was done powering up his trump card. This was not just a simple fight he had come here to take her back and end this nightmare one and for all. All that stood in his way was this person who still had him unsettled, he couldn't put his finger on it but something wasn't right.

"Why is it that every shinobi thinks that throwing a little tantrum is a way of showing power, like their war cries are intimidating just because they can shake the room a little. It's annoying and juve..." Her words were cut off as Vanitas was upon her in an instant, he had put the majority of the chakra he converted into his speed with the other part going into his strength. He was still only moving at mach speed but he was closer to mach 1.5 and the with the power going into his strength he could probably lift another ton or two. 

He cocked back his fist and drove it forward into Shana's face lifting her off the ground and backward. Vanitas wasn't done though he grabbed her by the foot before she could get out of his range. Using his legs as a pivot he turned around and around spinning  before releasing her and sending her into one of the columns in the ball room. He was determined to be relentless as he sped in after her body, she hit the column upside down but before she could get a chance to recover or rebound off the pillar Vanitas' fist collided into her gut pinning her upside down body to the pillar. He unleashed a barrage of punches the force of the blows cracking the pillar before it finally broke apart from the pressure his fist was exerting. Vanitas kicked her body up into the air like a rag doll, he put his hands together and held them parallel to his body as he appeared to be cocking them back for something. She just floated in the air as time seemed to stop for an instant. She was helpless to evade him.

"BATTER UP!!!"He smashed her in the gut with a double axe handle sending her body skipping across the ground like a pebble as she hit the back wall of the ball room. Dust and rubble flying everywhere. Fatigue was starting to set in. The stress of using Hebi Guren and Dirty Boots against Mick Jagger had left him a bit more drained then he cared to admit, on top of it all he spammed Hiken to plow through the Jashinist on the floors below. The dust started to clear as he approached getting ready to unload more punishment, but her body wasn't there.

"That was good masked boy, really really good. That beating you gave me almost made me black out it hurt so good. Now let me show you what I can do. Vanitas whipped around and he could see the flesh of her face hanging off slightly, a tattoo was there where it should have just been the fatty underside of the skin. His eyes widened as it was all starting to get clearer. Her blades came flying into her hands, having been extracted from her grip at an earlier point of the battle. She then locked the blades together by the hilt creating a double sided katana, she spun it over her head as lightning began to cackle from it once more. Vanitas was getting tired but he couldn't give in yet he had to get to her.

*RAI KO ZAN!!!!!*

Shana roared as a concentrated bolt of lightning sprang forth from her blades, it streaked toward Vanitas sparks flying everywhere, the area it covered being too massive for him to get out of the way. The full might of the attack hit him right in the chest. If he had a heart it would have stopped beating right then and there, but despite not having a beating ticker he felt the volts enter his body. His body steamed and he couldn't hear anything, but his screams could be heard all throughout the massive tower they were in as over 10,000,000 volts of electricity surged through his body and over 100,000 amperes of current ran through his body. Tearing it apart and burning it from the inside out. The Void Gear only provided a minimal defense in the face of an attack that strong, it had to be atleast an S-Rank Move. Vanitas' body fell to the ground, flat on his stomach, he began to shake violently seizing up from the attack, their was no telling what kind of internal injuries he had from the attack. Shana howled with laughter watching how his body flopped around like a fish. She approached him, her eyes twinkling with nothing but murderous intent, her blades howled with lightning hungry and demanding a pound of flesh, a pound of Vanitas' flesh.

"I can't believe you fell for it. HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Do you think that Peacecraft wouldn't notice that someone was hitting our bases all over the world? That you really left no survivors or that he didn't have a way of gleaning the answers? That you could escape his sight? The only mystery to you Masked Boy is that he can't figure out who you are. But when I cut off your head and take it back he'll know then. This trap was set up beautifully." She turned around to see Ikuto who was still trying to break free.

"Wait your turn brat!!! We have a full scouting report on your abilities Uchiha Ikuto. Same with your friend over here. You think no one was watching you fight those two idiots down below? No the minute we knew who you were Ikuto we knew exactly what to do." Shana now stood above Vanitas bringing her blade to his chin she pried it upward so she could peer deep into his mask. Bringing her face close she began to whisper.

"You're quite perceptive being able to see through my "mask", my jutsu. It's absolutely perfect. But too bad you weren't perceptive enough to give up your mission to get tot the prophet." "Shana" kicked Vanitas in the side of the head sending his body flying into the column. He was still shaking and coughing in his helmet. Red could be seen from the outside view of his mask. She walked over holding her double sided katana above her head. This was it Vanitas and Ikuto had failed and it was all over...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She started walking alone, she needed some time to herself to think things over. She'd been burdened with to many things that could last her _her_ entire life time, she wanted it to just be a bit more simple. She wanted to return to her favorite place in the world, near a waterfall that was close by Fuzen. The only problem was being so close to Fuzengakure, as she knew if she were spotted then she would be captured.

She kept that out of mind, trying to not get to worked up. As she finally arrived she sighed, she had nothing to do, all she needed to do was rest. Laying back as water droplets hit her face she looked up at the sky. It was dark blue and cloudy. The weather was average, about seventy to eighty degrees out. It was moments like these however she wished she wasn't _completely_ alone,but she'd have to get use to it.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Lyra walked down the path to a secret spot that only she knew about. It was a waterfall--- of course, there are plenty of waterfalls but this one was special. It branched off from the main one, and here was where the tiger mushrooms grew.

It was a dark and cloudy evening, one that was in contrast to Lyra's mood. She was coming here because she was doing patrols for the Angels to pay back for leaving the village for so long. It was a drag, so she'd often head here to sit around for an hour or so.

As she slowly approached it, she saw a girl with long black hair and gloves to match sitting nearby. For a moment Lyra was wondering how she knew about this spot, but then when she saw the scythe.

_Thalia Warholic? Missing-nin, wanted for abandoning the village. I can't be bothered with this ..._ she thought before approaching the girl. She wanted to have a nice, calm conversation for once, and it wasn't like this was the first time she was befriending missing-nin.

"And here's me thinking I'm the only one who knew about this spot!"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia looked over, seeing someone approach her. She looked familiar, but somehow she had known about this place as well. Thalia use to always come here when she was a kid, and a few times when she was training and still a part of Fuzengakure, but someone else here as well, she wasn't expecting this since no one was ever here. She sat up and took a better look at the girl, and there was no mistaking it, it was Lyra

"Funny, I was thinking the exact same thing."

She remembered that Lyra was a angel, just like Kei and Kyo, but she didn't seem all that intent on taking her in, especially since she didn't ambush her before approaching her. She took another second to look at Lyra and then commented:

"So I can assume you won't be after my head unlike all the other angels? If that's the case then that's good, I'm not in to great of a fighting mood, I'd rather just lay back and relax for now."

Her eyes looked over to the waterfall. She looked at the running water, just staring as it continuously flowed.

"So what brings you here anyways?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Thalia took a good look at Lyra, almost like she was expecting the flower-loving girl to launch a violent assault.

"So I can assume you won't be after my head unlike all the other angels? If that's the case then that's good. I'm not in to great of a fighting mood; I'd rather just lay back and relax for now."

"I couldn't agree more," Lyra smirked as she sat down next to her, before picking up small pebbles and tossing them into the waterfall.

"So what brings you here anyways?"

"_Well ..._" Lyra figured that she may as well say it. It's not exactly a mega-secret. "I left the village for a couple of years plus rescued the missing-nin. In any other case, the Angel would be killed brutally. However Kyo talked to them and now they said I have to patrol twice a week every night for a year to make up for it. It's so boring as most of the time it's just animals and refugees trying to sneak in."

Lyra paused for a moment before throwing another pebble into the water.

"How about you?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled, so she was almost cast out for a traitor for what she did for them, it was good she wasn't killed for it though, she would have felt bad.

"Me? I haven't been doing much of anything. Well a lot of nothing I should say. I've been training a lot, constantly being pushed to my absolute limit. _They_ don't care how I feel, they just need me strong and ready for whatever their bigger plans are for me."

"Also even though you saved us way back when, Koji still---died. I couldn't do anything to stop it, although I do know who destroyed his body, and I won't rest until I kill that man---"

She looked back at Lyra, and then figured she had rambled onto to many of her personal problems. 

"Anyways, that's good they accepted you back into Fuzengakure. I know if I were to try they'd rip me into shreds instead. I must say though, there are some days I think about going back, how much more simple life would be if I never would have left. However---"

She bit her lip, but then continued:

"There are reasons why I left, and I have yet to accomplish those things. Until I do I need to have completely free will of myself, and I can't be aligned to any village."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Pegusas heard what ReiMei said and fly to the skies. Akina was relaxing as she heard ReiMei's voice. She started to blush as she was naked. She smiled, "sorry I did not wait for you. Pegusas trusted you to be with me, he is protective of me. Akina move her hair to cover her breasts, but her breasts still show. She duck down as low in the water her hair started to float in the water. She was getting comfortable again as she gathers her thoughts and emotions. She touches ReiMei's shoulder to see where he was in the bath. She let go of his shoulder as the warm water calmed down, "The water feels so good to my sweaty body." Her face was less red from blushing, she was so relaxed with a naked man.

*Harko and Akina Ezel*

"The ice was nice, the ice did not bothers us. Mywolves had a ball in the ice and snow. What was your bad experience Diana?" He had a feeling Diana would never  Thescenery was amazing, what been describe to me. After you get used to the cold. If you were fur it helps to keep you warm. Spike would kill Diana if she came after him to make him into a coat. Hakro notice his mom did not change anything since her childhood. To Akina that it would be a good idea to take them to Suna next time they went back home.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

When Thalia mentioned Koji, Lyra froze. Didn't she know? It looked like 'Koji' wasn't lying when he said she was the only one he had told. Even after all these years Lyra thought he would've at least told Thalia.

"K-Koji is dead. I've moved on and so should you. There's no need to go around getting revenge and risking your lif-" Lyra paused for a moment when she remembered Thalia was immortal. "Your freedom. Don't risk your freedom for revenge. It ain't worth it girl ..."

Lyra huddled into the fetal position before looking over at Thalia.

"Life is always easier when you just be good. Breaking Koji out of prison? What was the point? I lost a friend and a little more ... then Koji died anyway. Most of the time, revenge and being bad just gets you into trouble like the rules say. With the pressure on Fuzen, the Angels are much more ruthless. We are supposed to kill on sight and forget about questioning."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT
*
ReiMei sat close to Akina. "No need to be embarrassed." ReiMei smiled, going under the water to wet his hair and coming back up. "This water feels so good. My bones were aching when I first came in." ReiMei looked over at Akina. "Akina why do you love me?" ReiMei closed his eyes relaxing once again. "Oh and no worries, Pegasus told me where to find you." ReiMei leaned over and kissed Akina on the cheek. "I'm just wondering, I feel the same about you."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She sighed, but Lyra had a point. If you followed the rules like a good kid then you wouldn't get in any trouble at all. However even if she didn't look for revenge, she still had her goal that she had to accomplish.

"Well, I'm just putting this out there. What would you do if someone killed Kyo, and you knew who did it. Also you were close to that person, but didn't like them at all. Would you stop knowing that person was so close?"

She looked back at the waterfall and then sighed.

"If what you're saying is true, and if you don't want any trouble and obey the rules, then what's the point of not capturing me? You could so easily do it right now if you wanted to, couldn't you? So if you feel following the rules is good and all then capture me right now, I won't stop you."


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Thalia used the 'what if?' card, replacing the people she cares about with the people Lyra cares about. She asked if Lyra would do the same if Kyo was in the place of Koji. She thought about it for a moment, before shaking her head. She would go and rip the friend's head off, but she had to keep her story going.

"I'd move on. What's the point in chasing pavements?" she muttered before stretching her body out. She picked up a pebble and began fiddling with it in her hands.

"If what you're saying is true, and if you don't want any trouble and wish to obey the rules, then what's the point of not capturing me? You could so easily do it right now if you wanted to, couldn't you? So if you feel following the rules is good and all then capture me right now. I won't stop you."

Lyra chuckled lightly, before giving a smug smirk at Thalia.

"Is that an invitation to a fight girl? I'm not in the mood for Angel duties, but then again Angel's can't pass up on battles that deliver judgement."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled, noticing some thing about what Lyra said.

"Not asking to fight, I'm just saying, isn't it your duty to bring me in regardless? Because if you found me and didn't capture me, wouldn't that be against the rules? Of course I don't want to be brought in, I'm just pointing out that hypocrisy. If one wants a simple life then they'll follow all the rules, and you say you regretted not doing so earlier, so what's exactly stopping you now? I'm not in a mood for fighting either, so it'd be pretty easy to bring me in."

She laid back down on the ground and rolled to her side, looking at Lyra.

"But it's your choice honestly. But just know if they figure out that you were here and you didn't capture me, things won't be so simple, and maybe Kyo won't be able to convince them this time."


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

"Okay fine!"

Lyra cracked, clutching at her face.

"I don't want to be an Angel! I hate it! I hate it hate it hate it! All I've ever done is made mistakes ... silly, childish mistakes that I regret so much! Saving Koji ... becoming an Angel ... fighting Kei ... it's all too fucking much. I don't want to take anyone in because I don't even consider myself a fucking Angel!"

Lyra's frown turned into a small smile as she looked at Thalia.

"Do you practice your mind games as a hobby or something?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled, so the truth came out.

"It gets me to know people better. Honestly I don't need to know everything about you but even with the slightest information I can figure people out, and I could tell you weren't being completely honest. So I guess you could say yes, I do."

She laughed a bit and then laid back down on her back. Looking up at the sky and closed her eyes, she knew she'd be safe her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I can't help it, no other guy have seen my naked body, set for Hakro and we were only kids. Maybe I am shy about my body for not showing off too many times, it is still far you can see me naked but I can't tell when you are too." She kissed him back on the lips and thought about what he ask her. "I love you because you are one amazing guy. You are kind and sweet towards me with out being tough or rough with me, you have paticence. You have interest in a guy who wants a relationship than just having sex with me. You did not took off after I told you I was blind that I was useless that tooks some guts and you took care of me when I was ill or hurt that you really cared for me. I feel like you would stick your life on the line for me in battle and I would do the same for you." She was emotional about what she said as her red tears runs down her cheeks these was happy tears that she was with ReiMei. "Don't worry my tears are always bloody." She hugs him as she wipes her tears away with a wash cloth that she found.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'Work Like A Holic'_

Zero had an exhausting day helping out at A&E. He somberly walked down the steps of the hospital. Stopping at the bottom to admire the setting sun, the orange of the horizon shining through the village. Before a sudden brisk wind picked up, causing Zero to shudder as it brushed against his skin. He then continued on his way to hostel. 

As Zero walked through the village he picked up the uncomfortable mood hanging in the air. It was as if all emotion of the people and town had been sucked dry. You could see the long of fear hidden in their faces, etched behind the pretense everything will be fine. Even when they spoke, their words were slow and lackluster. So this is what it looks like when people are conquered by fear. This is what The Branded  had done and in such a small amount of time. It was sickening that anyone could affect people so much. Zero's blood boiled as he made his way through the cold evening air.

Eventually he made it to the small hostel. His room on the ball floor of the vertical building. He bounded up the steps two at a time. Eager to get to his room and cool off. There besides his door he saw the Yamamoto, sitting there. Great where ever this perve went trouble followed. Like bee's to honey but for him it was never something as simple as bee's. He would attract something like bears.

"What do you want?" Zero asked sternly. 

"You're help." Yamamoto answered seriously. 

Zero was not expecting that. What angle did Yamamoto have he thought, not trusting Yamamoto. 

"I will listen." He responded, thinking it was fair he would listen and he never said anything about helping. He lent against the wall as he waited for Yamamoto to explain himself.

Yamamoto shook his head and his stood dusting himself off. 

"I am leaving Fuzen," He announced. "Look this dumb old men are messing us about. I can't wait for them to make a decision. People like us die cos of stupid old men like them." He finished angrily. 

"I dunno, I hear there are resistance groups going against The Branded. I may try to get into one of those. But I can't go alone. I will need a medic, and you will be so much more useful out there then here."

"Think about it. What are you even doing here? Trying to stop the flow of death from The Branded? But are you doing anything to stop the source. No. By treating actual people who are fighting against them. You can help stop them." 

"Join me. You're Skills will be useful. Meet me in two days at the villages main gate. I will be waiting that is when I depart." He finished, his eyes full of determination. He was intent of doing something instead of waiting for his fate to be handed to him.

Zero didn't know how to respond? Anger? Tell his friend he is stupid? Reason? Tell him survival is higher here? But Zero had a nagging feeling Yamamoto was right. 

"Maybe." Was all he could manage. His head full of contemplation. He walked passed Yamamoto dazed going into his room but falling on his bed. As he heard Yamamoto's footsteps disappear downstairs. 

What should he do? The question revolving around his head.

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'Oh, Oh What Are You Waitin' For?'_

Yamamoto stood against the main gate of Fuzen, waiting to see if Zero was going to turn up. He looked out into the horizon, excitement grabbing him. Finally he would start doing someone of worth. Trying to make this world a little better, instead of adding more death, despair and hate to it.

"Come on then, Let's go to our deaths then." A voice called behind him.

He turned around to see Zero standing there. He knew he could rely on him. 

"I don't count on dying yet. You best not die on me. I ain't avenging you for shit." He said jokingly.

"Great friend. Remind me why I am doing this?" He said giving Yamamoto the thumbs up.

But Yamamoto had already walked on, towards the big forest which lay across from Fuzen. He didn't know why he chose this direction. It seemed to be calling adventure to him. 

Zero scolded at him for daydreaming and walking off. The pair would finally go on to bigger and better things.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei softly took Akina's hand, putting it on his chest moving it around.   "You may not be able to see me naked, but you can feel it." ReiMei blushed as Akina hugged him because their naked bodies were pressed together. [COLOR="DeepSkyBlue "]'She's so soft and warm.'[/COLOR] ReiMei wrapped his arms around Akina holding her in his arms.  [COLOR="DeepSkyBlue "]"I love you Akina, you are inspiring you are blind and you do not let it stop you.  In my eyes you are a normal girl."[/COLOR] ReiMei kissed her softly still holding her in his arms.  "I'll be there for you. not just to protect you but also to give you all the love I have." ReiMei helped wipe her tears away.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina started to blushed as their bodies were pressed up to each other and ReiMei did not let go as he helped her wiped her tears away. Akina felt Reimei's chest as she felt his warm skin from the bath to her he was muscular and strong, he felt save around him for her to have no fears at all. "As I feel your naked body, I can tell that you are not no ordianary man. You are special to me and deep in my heart. I can give you all my love for you and protect you what these blind eyes can't see. Your hope is bright like the sun, that can not be dim on you and also inpires people to keep moving intill they can't do it anymore." She kissed him again as she hold him as she know ReiMei would not let go yet and it was find with her to keep holding him.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei slowly let go of Akina, but held her hand. "Akina, you make me feel important, your kind and caring." ReiMei closed his eyes and let go of Akina's hand, sinking below the water for a minute then coming back up, his wet hair covered his face even more than usual. "I promise to stay by you after we get out of here" ReiMei had blushed. 'What would she think of me if she knew I saw her when I dived under?' He began to look around it was very quiet. "Then again I'm in no rush. This time with you is great."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina heard a splash as ReiMei dived down and came back again near her. She had her hands in the water as one of her hands brushed against his balls. She did not mean it at all, and wondering what he was thinking about her now, hopefully it is good thinks and that was a accident of him being to close back. She felt her fever just came back. Akina was surprised that he would never leave her side even though she may lave and may go to another village that was in another country. "I think it is time to get out of the bath, I think a awkward movement just happen between us. It is sweet of you to be by my side when we get ourt of here." She smiled she was no rushed to have sex with this guy, but she met a lover for the first time in her life that would not break her heart or shattered it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei watched Akina as he stood up to get out of the bath. Wrapping his towel against himself once again. 'I wonder did she mean to do that? Either way it felt good.' ReiMei watched Akina as she got out. "I didn't find it awkward, it just caught me off guard." ReiMei laughed. "Sorry if I got to close to you." ReiMei blushed slightly. "I didn't mind it though truthfully." ReiMei looked away not knowing what Akina would think of him now. "I should turn away while you get dressed." ReiMei turned away from Akina waiting for her to get dressed, he would after she did.


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo waited, he learned how to be patient with women. Kei use to take up all the time with his mother in the bathroom getting ready for very important events. This was no different, Kyo twirled the rose in the middle of his fingers and then he sighed as he thought about how long ago that he has been here. Would she consider him weird for the eye patch?

Kyo heard the door open and he was about to say a false complaint...

But then his mouth dropped open, standing in front of him was Lyra. Her hair in a neat side bun, a nice black dress that suits her well, pearl earrings and necklace, but the thing that stood out the most was the red spider lily that was in her hair...

Kyo eyes warmed a bit,"You remembered..."he laughed as he realized he was sounding almost like a girl but then he shook his head...

"I might be seeing a princess today...But I am awestruck by the angel before me."Kyo bowed moving his right arm in front of him but then slightly looked up at her,"Milady?"

Kyo straighten up and grabbed her wrist before moving along, he knew where the girl was because there was no place she would rather be then the royal garden. One of the bulters saw them and nodded his head as he ushered with his left arm to the royal garden.

There was a simple white table but around it was flower beds and hanging flower vines...All of them well kept, not a single dead one.

Kyo smirked,"Haven't changed a bit..."

---
*Kei Aosuki*

Kei was running up the stairs by now, it seemed that Ikuto and Vanitas left no work for her and only thought she had was to keep on. At the bottom of the stairs she had used spark again and now her speed was increasing with each step. For some reason her heart was pounding in her chest as she heard another crash that shook the whole tower...

Kei looked up as she saw she had more steps to go...

Why was she worried? Even if she got up there, what could she do. Kei clenched her fist and continued moving...Durga pulsing her to move on...

Kei slammed though the door to see a girl standing over Vanitas and Ikuto trapped...

It wasn't until she smelled blood that her heart started to pound, she looked over to Vanitas...

He...He was injured?

...He was injured...?

She....She injured Vanitas....

Kei eyes widen as she rushed to his side, she couldn't! She couldn't let him get hurt!!!! Kei rushed to him, she wasn't as fast as everyone else but she just had to make it to his side!! Kei ran until she broke the run by falling to her knees and grabbing Vanitas by the head and covering him up with her body..

_*SPLAATTT*_

Kei didn't make a sound as she opened her eyes and notice that she had Vanitas in her arms...She smiled warmly...

"...Thank goodness..."Kei said,"Thank...Goodness...I was so worried..."she said as she felt the warmth of her own blood on her knees. She just smiled as she looked at the mask man before him...

She didn't know why...She couldn't explain what compelled her to say the next thing out her mouth...

"This time...I'll protect you..."she smiled as her wounds began to close up but not before the blood from her body began to shoot out like needles at the girl...

Kei slowly stood up and smiled at the girl....

"...I _*will*_ kill you..."she smiled before placing an electric barrier around them


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

As Akina got out as she wrapped the towel around her as she got out, "it is okay that means we are attracted to each other and accedents like that happen. But I think yiu saw me naked at some point during this bath. It does not matter because I was comfortable with you during the whole bath." She dries herself off as she got dressed and picked up her staff. "I am blind it is still rude to look at some one who is getting dressed, I turned around to give you some privacy." She turns around to look at the wall as she dried her hair, she was wearing a white shirt but her breasts bounce with out wearing a bra and wearing light purple relaxing pants, as she waits she hums a song.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei pulled on his pants. "I don't mind. I did see you naked after all." He pulled pulled a white tank top over his head which showed his body more detailedly. "I'm done Akina." ReiMei's spiky hair was now laid down and covered his face more than usual. "I don't remember the last time my hair was like this." ReiMei dried his hair off, then he walked up behind Akina and wrapped his arms around her waist kissing her cheek. "I love you Akina." ReiMei let go off her waist and waited for her to turn around. "Are you hungry?" ReiMei took his wallet from his ruined pants and put it in his back pocket. "I think we are healed enough to go out for a little while."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina smiled, as she felt strong arms around her waist, "I love you too ReiMei. Yeah, I am hungry. I let all my stuff in the room, we can go back and I can some money. I don't think it is alright for you to treat me all day long while we are out of the clinic for a little while. You pick the place where we are going to eat at lover." She winks at him as she wraps a around him as they let the bath house with ReiMei. She was very happy that this was the first place that she was going and felt like a second or third date, she hold his hand to see where he was taking her and she was excited. She took a few pills to control her fever as she felt the cool breeze against her cheeks and was wondering if the Ezel clan was still around konoha, she would use her staff to protected because she did not have her swords on her at the moment and waited for the surprised that ReiMei was going to give her.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 16, 2011)

*Sakurai-Angel initiation*

"Following judgment you will now become apart of the Angels Sakurai." Sakurai was now being pulled through the air by some unseen force. It phased him through the ceiling into open air. It was night time and their were angels standing all around him. They began to raise their arms as they sung. 










The Angels rose into the sky bringing Sakurai along with them. The burned inscriptions on Sakurai's flesh began to move across his skin to the epicenter that was at his hand as he began to spin in the air. The inscriptions glowed as if it were made out of fire. Sakurai's screamed as this was happening. He opened his eyes a few times to only see the stars themselves swirl around from this joining that was taking place. Finally the pain grew and grew until it completed the seal it was creating on Sakurai's hand. Sakurai and the other angels began their decent back down to the roof that they stood upon. Sakurai looked with his eye that was close to the seal on his neck and saw what the inscriptions had turned into.

"The initiation has been complete. Although if you want to leave the Angels, you must do it within two weeks. If you decide to stay within the ranks you must commit your life to it. There will be now going back Sakurai. We will also give you jobs to do. And no you don't have to live here. You can live anywhere you want, but you must answer us when called to duty." Sakurai stood up and looked into the sky, *"I see... heh heh heh..."*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT
*
ReiMei didn't stop by the room but instead held Akina's hand as they left the clinic. "Its my treat babe." ReiMei smiled holding Akina's hand gently, making sure she wasn't far from him. 

*30 minutes later...*

"We're here." ReiMei's voice showed excitement, as he gently guided Akina through the entrance to the restaurant. "This food smells great." ReiMei walked over to a table with her hand in in his. 'Her skin is so smooth and soft.' ReiMei pulled out the chair for her and gently helped her find the chair, kissing her on her lips before going to his chair. 

Shortly after a waitress walked over to the table. "Good evening Sir and Ma'am, may I take your order?" The waitress pulled out a pen and a notepad. 

"I would like a medium rare steak with a small salad please." ReiMei looked at the waitress and smiled. "And what would you like to drink sir?" ReiMei thought about it for a minute and looked back tot he waitress. "I would like some warm oolong tea please." The waitress wrote down his order and proceeded to ask Akina for her oder.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina smiles, "sometimes you don't need to help me to be guilded but it was nice of you doing it, but sometimes it gets on my nerves if you help to much, because I can do it on my own. This is a very nice place, that you choose of us." She would have kissed him back by the waitress as already came to take their orders. "I would like to have the shrimp pasta with some herb tea, please." The waitress wrote it down and walked away to go put in their food other to be cooked. "I guessed we are sharing desert if we are not to full after we eat our meal." Her fingers went over the brail dots on the menu as she read what they had for dessert over the dots. "Maybe I can cook you something when I get much better, I am a good cook." She felt like she was bragging about herself as she slightly blushed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 16, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT
*
ReiMei felt stupid. "I'm sorry Akina." ReiMei was looking down to his lap. "I heard the food is great here!" ReiMei said with delight. "I have something planned after this." ReiMei smiled. 

The waitress returned with their food. "Shrimp pasta, and herb tea for you Ma'am." The waitress sat Akina's food down gently on the table and went to get ReiMei's.

"You cook? I can't wait!" ReiMei was having a great time with Akina today.

"Here is your Food sir." The waitress sat the food in front of ReiMei and checked on the next table of people.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 17, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As the darkness continued to envelop the Prince, a dim light appeared in the distance. "What is that?..." The boy continued to go closer and closer to that light until it flashed as bright as the sun. 

The Prince quickly awoke from his sleep on a bed. He saw Raiko and Suiko sitting on both side of him. "Noctis! Are you alright?!" Suiko had urged to say. Noctis looked at him, "What happened?"  Raiko corrected his glasses, "You don't remember? We found you passed out right outside the Kage manor. Did you happen to get into something troublesome?" 

The boy remember his reunion withh Kyo and something even more important, Kei Aosuki. The boy covered his head and tried to relieve the unusual pain he had been feeling. "I seemed exhausted. Nothing more, nothing less." The Prince had got up, "Where is my father?" 

Raiko had looked at him, "He is in his temporary study room coming up with strategies to benefit the defeat of the branded ruling in Konoha. He had recently allied with the Fuzenkage and she had allowed us to take refuge here, providing us with this building for our habitat." 

The door to the very room suddenly open, and in came a tall bearded man who was Braule Ranen. "Oh awake are you, my son?" Braule smiled and asked, "What did you do to yourself for us to find you unconscious on the ground?... Well never mind that. The Fuzen kage requests your aid and your self at her office. As of now, you are a Shinobi of the Fuzenkagure village until the Branded issue resolves. Take as much rest as you need." The old man came up to the boy and patted him on the back. "You will need it." He smiled.

"Well, I guess I'll go now... I mean there's nothing else for me to do other than waste time." Noctis quickly got out of bed and left the room. "He's pretty eager nowadays isn't he?" Braule looked at the two royal guards and they smiled at him.

"My head still hurts.... But remembering her again brings my pain back from before... Maybe whatever the Fuzen Kage wants me to do will help me ease the pain off..." Noctis thought as he was heading to the manor.

Once he reached the manor, he knocked on the door leading to the Kage's room waiting for her approval to come in.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Once she stepped outside, she was greeted by Kyo dressed just as smart as ever. Years ago, he would've probably arrived in muddy jeans and a t-shirt. However, his mother had truly turned him into a gentleman. He had a freshly-pressed and ironed suit with even an eyepatch that matched, then a twirling rose in his hand.

"You remembered ...!" he laughed as he noticed the red spider lily in her hair. Lyra giggled with a sheepish smile, before brushing a lock of hair behind her ear.

"I might be seeing a princess today ... But I'm _awestruck_ by the angel before me," Kyo bowed, taking a small glance at her. "_Milady?_"

"Thanks~," she smiled before fixing the ends of his suit. "You look like a prince yourself!"

As eager as ever, Kyo grabbed her wrist and headed down the stairs, leading her to the royal garden. Lyra was about to ask why they was going outside, but the scent of the flowers outside shut her up. 

Once they were outside, there was a large white table with a beautiful cloth complimented with lase and surrounded by flowers there. The chairs looked comfortable, having the house logo of the family. The table looked rather simple, but the flowers and hanging vines that surrounded it gave it an enchanted feel.

"Haven't changed a bit ..."

"Neither have you!"



"You two can sit down. I don't bite!" she smirked as she sat at the end of the table in an orange seat just for her. The butlers and maids were instantly waiting on them, where she snapped her fingers for them to bring them food. Scared of being sacked, they quickly dashed off to the kitchen.

Lyra took a seat next to Kyo, where there was also a few guards she recognised from earlier. They were in neat suits, but none could top the princess. She was in a designer beige dress with a real-gold belt and shoes. Even Lyra was surprised at how beautiful she looked! Heck she wouldn't be surprised if Kyo thought she looked better than just the orphan-girl. The poor girl who is used to sharing a meal with six others compared to the princess who would get the rarest of foods at the snap of her fingers. There surely was a contrasting difference, and she hoped nobody would bring it u-

"So where's your friend from?" she asked with a smile as she crossed her legs in her seat. 

"My name's Lyra ..." 

"I asked Kyo, not you."

Fucking bitch.

----

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

"It gets me to know people better. Honestly, I don't need to know everything about you but even with the slightest information I can figure people out, and I could tell you weren't being completely honest. So I guess you could say yes, I do."

Lyra scoffed at her explanation before laying down with her.

"What a cunning bitch. I wish I had your skills ... oh I'd manipulate so many people! It would certainly get rid of a lot of my enemies," she laughed before turning over to Thalia.

"I have to ask though ... why risk it and come to Fuzen? There are plenty of Angels on patrol. You're just lucky I'm the only one that knows about this spot. I've always called it 'Fuzen's Secret' or FS. Nobody'll ever find out about it ..."

----

*Itsuki Ezel*

"Maybe I can cook you something when I get much better. I'm a good cook."​
"You _cook?_ I can't wait!"​
"Here is your food sir."

_Tch._

Sat far across the restaurant, Itsuki kept taking second glances at his daughter and her male friend. Yes, _friend._  He didn't know the little runt, so there was no way he could allow him  to touch his precious daughter. The thought that he already had dwelled  on his mind, but he tried to erase such a thought.

_Should I go in yet? They haven't noticed me ... but what if Akina gets angry? Oh well, it's for her own good._


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Neither have you!"

Kyo turned around to see the young princess, she was as bright as the day he first met her. He smiled warmly at her as she ushered them to seat making a comment about how she doesn't bite. Kyo looked down at the tea that her servants placed in front of them. Of course she didn't bite, when it didn't seem that she need...

Kyo put only two sugar cubes into his tea,he learned how to control his eating and smoking habits around those who were higher ups...

"It is amazing Elizabeth that you are able to tend to these flowers the way you do."he said,"All of them lively and bright as ever, just like you in a way."he laughed before taking a sip of his tea...

"So where's your friend from?" Elizabeth asked

"My name's Lyra ..."

"I asked Kyo, not you."

Shit....Kyo placed his cup on the ground and smiled at the girl a bit, hoping that Lyra wouldn't jump over the table and place the girl in a headlock of doom...

"Her name, is Lyra Muraski, she lives in my mother village of Fuzen."Kyo said,"She came with me on this mission for certain reasons.."Kyo nodded and left it like that

"But enough about us, how about yourself princess?"

---
*Taiyou Aosuki*

She was about to head out when she heard a knock on the door, she got up and went to the door and saw Noctis. She knew the boy well because of a couple times she saw him when he was a child and plus he was the only child that Braule have and that made things much easier for Taiyou to remember.

"Noctis...Are you coming to get your mission?"she asked,"Your father always running you ragged, have you ever had a nice break?"Taiyou asked as she went into her desk drawer and was looking for the scroll that she had earlier today. She gasped when she finally found it and gave it to him...

"Here you go..."she said as she handed him a scroll,"I am very sorry for it seems like I am rushing to get to another meeting with my clan elders...Please take care Noctis."Taiyou said before leaving the room


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Bitches & ... more bitches._

Oh how difficult this was.

Lyra was so tempted to jump over the table and drag the girl's head through the flowers she cares for so much. But then that wouldn't be fair on the flowers, would it?

"Her name is Lyra Murasaki. She lives in my mother's village of Fuzen. She came with me on this mission for certain reasons ..."

Lyra sniggered a little bit at the 'certain reasons' part. Even she herself didn't know why she was invited out of all people, but she had a good idea why.

"But enough about us. How about yourself princess?"

Elizabeth blushed a little before chuckling away. She took sips of her tea laced with sugar before sitting up straight. The two other guards at the table simply drank in silence.

"Well ... nothing much has happened except ..." she seemed reluctant to finish off her sentence, but soon came to it. "Rin ... he left me! He said something about 'being great on the inside but bad where it matters'. It came after we slept for the first time ..." 

Lyra felt like vomiting at this girl's sob story. She would much rather be locked in a cage with Kei then listen to this moaning bitch.

"But it doesn't matter. I have my sights set on ... much better goals~," she purred as her glance turned to Kyo. Her dress was incredibly revealing, showing her chest right down to her waist. Her boobs were easily two sizes larger than Lyra's, and were falling out of her dress. Lyra was wondering how the princess could even walk around her house dressed like that.

"Anyway, what's the main course princess?" Lyra asked with a false smile.
"You'll find out when it comes, won't you!?" she barked, silencing Lyra. Another purr later and the dinner was here, with at least a dozen different courses and platters on the table. Lyra almost forgot about the princess as she dumped a chicken leg and some sweet stuff on her plate. Despite her thin frame, Lyra was one of those people that could eat loads and never put on weight.

Maybe it was because she never worried about her weight?


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo listened to the girl, he was a sucker for girls, and all types of girls got him because the simple fact that he hated men with a new and burning passion that he almost hoped silently that his first child was a girl instead of a boy, but he had to carry on the name of the Fennikkusu and that wouldn't do...But it wouldn't put him off on teaching his son that he was better than all men...

Kyo place his cup on the table and looked at the girl, before putting his hands on hers...

"Then he doesn't know what he is missing, Lizze, you are a beautiful woman."Kyo said,"Don't let him define your happiness."

He nodded and then retract his hand before she said something that made him feel like he was going to get raped. Kyo swallowed hard and just smiled at this, she was a feisty one and she knew it herself. 

"Well I hope this something better can keep up with you..."Kyo said as he chuckled a bit

The rest was nothing as the food came and Lyra happily helped herself, he smiled warmly at her before slowly eating his food.He looked at Elizabeth before smiling, hoping that everything else would go smoothly for tonight...

"Time to dig in don't you think princess?"Kyo asked as he coughed a bit at seeing her ample breast that were wayyy bigger than Lyras...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas cursed himself for falling into such a trap, he couldn't believe how stupid they had all been to believe Peacecraft would just give them such a chance. But the fact is they had to take whatever opportunity they could get, but down he was looking down the barrel of the proverbial gun. As this person held their sword above their head and prepared to swing it down, but then he felt his heart skip a beat. He could feel a strange warmth, like his body was reacting to something he couldn't explain, he was in her arms, Kei's arms.

"This time...I'll protect you..." She smiled down at him, it was as reassuring as it was beautiful. He had stolen many glances at this girl over the three years watching her mature into a young woman, one of the most beautiful kunoichi in the world. Vanitas could feel delirium starting to set in as his mind was completely scrambled from the volts that poured into them.

"You stupid little rabbit..."He didn't have a harsh tone, it was soft but not weak. He was smiling at her from behind his mask but unable and unwilling to take it off to show his face. Kei soon got up and turned to face the "Uchiha" girl. All Vanitas could do was watch at this point and try to recover. He was trying to will his body up but was doing a miserable job at it. He had to help her...

"...I _*will*_ kill you..."she smiled before placing an electric barrier around them.

"Well...Well....Well we don't have much intel on you but you seem to resemble a the Fuzenkage. Can I assume that you're her daughter, the one that lost her mind over that vermin Koji Kazama? You know the whole village is laughing at you and how pathetic you are. No one wants you to come back. You know what I'll do the village a favor and wipe you from existence!!!" "Shana" twirled her double-sided katana before throwing it straight at Kei's head, the intention was not to hit her but to distract her. Because of the barrier their wasn't that much distance "Shana" had to cover as she jumped in the air doing a frontflip, but as she went over Kei she grabbed a handful of hair. She used used the momentum from the flip and drove her hips forward into the ground in order to throw Kei into the barrier.
---

*Vanitas LT*

"Zero Inugami...medic... age 15....Yamamato Takashi...sensor potential via his transplanted Byakugan...age 17... I wonder how the hell Xemnas finds these kids.Vanitas was jumping from tree to tree as he went over the file that Xemnas gave him. The file had Fuzen stamps over them, ever since the Branded started taking over the world their were refugees from everywhere and people had to fully disclose their histories and abilities. It made scouting for members of this little team a lot easier for Xemnas who labored tirelessly over a hill sized stacks looking for useful kids. The discord of the world was giving birth to a bunch of new young idealist who would want to save the world. These two seemed like those type of kids, using his sight beyond sight Xemnas could see that they were leaving Fuzen.

*Kukukukukukuku*

Vanitas wasn't sure how he was going to approach these kids. The last one had been somewhat troublesome given his prideful banter about killing Vanitas. He wanted power not to actually help the cause so to speak, Vanitas couldn't lie he was similar. He wanted to be strong but at the same time he wasn't doing this out of the kindness of his own non-existant heart, he was doing this because this was his world and if it was going to be destroyed it would be by his hand. 

As he jumped from tree to tree in the Fuzen the voices started to act up. Following their instructions he happened upon the two young men walking to parts unknown. He sped in front of them making sure to use his speed so as to not make even the slightest sound in moving past them. He jumped down and waited for them to pass him. He knew how he was going to approach this, the mask gave him a whole mysterious vibe so he was going to play the enigmatic stranger. He was going to act like he had all the answers and knew everything about them before trying to get them to sign-up. He liked the mind games it helped him get a better feel for the people he was trying to recruit, it's how he found out Sanu was just a hateful little power monger.

"Now what are two refugees from the Leaf like yourself doing out here? You know Yamamato Takashi and Zero Inugami their are a lot of dangerous people out here.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As Lyra dug into the food, Elizabeth was simply smirking as she gazed at Kyo. His red hair was just like her ex's, and his eye patch was such a turn on. They'd known eachother all their lives, so didn't that make them more compatible?

"Time to dig in, don't you think princess?" Kyo asked with a slight cough as Elizabeth giggled. She looked Kyo up and down before leaning her hand out for him to grab. It was subtle, but Lyra noticed it alright.

"Yes, it is time to dig in to one's desires!" she purred before taking a cherry from the fruit bowl before dipping it in a cup of cream, beginning to suck on it. The cream from the fruit slid down her chest, causing Lyra to cough loud and hard.

"Phew, sorry about that! I didn't realise we'd be watching the porno so early ..."
"What was that dear?"
"Oh, nothing! Fucking bitch."
"Kyo, don't you teach your dog tricks? Like to sit or be quiet?"

Lyra knew she wasn't allowed to insult the princess at all, so simply gave a false smile before going back to her food. The chicken on her plate seemed to be the only female around here that wasn't a bitch ...


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei stood in front of Vantias as she stared at the girl, this girl seemed very familiar to her and it was when she thought long and hard about it that this girl was Ikuto sister. Kei remembered from when Ikuto was in the hospital and she came to gather her brother. Kei eyes narrowed at the girl as she began to tell her things that Kei already knew...

_"Kill her..."_

Kei nodded her head as she placed Durga in front of her, it began to bond with her flesh as her eyes widen and it was a type of cat slit. Kei was bonding with Durga and she was going to get this girl....

The girl made the first move by throwing the sword at Kei head, Kei dodged quickly but then her eye widen when the girl was over her head and had grabbed a bunch of her hair and thew her into the barrier...

Kei slammed into it and fell to the ground, she coughed up blood as she smiled...

"You are...."Kei began as she got up,"Very forgetful.."

Kei said as she pointed in the pool of blood that Shana was standing on...

"Remember...You cut me deeply...."Kei stood up,"And as the Fuzenkagure daughter...You must know my special ability..."

The pool of blood began to crystalize at the girl feet as some of the blood had become whips and launched at the girl...

"You have no right to touch me...."Kei growled,"I'll put a *BITCH* like you back in your place!"
----
*Kyo Aosuki*

This...

This was getting really uncomfortable for the young Aosuki boy, he looked around at the bulters and maids and they seemed to be in their own world. The killing aura that was coming off of Lyra was suffocating him and the sexual aura coming off of Elizabeth made him feel violated. Only two days they have to deal with this...

"Yes, it is time to dig in to one's desires!"

Shit...

Kyo watched as the girl grabbed a cherry and dipped it in whip cream, she began to suck on it as the cream dripped down to the river of her breast. Kyo blushed red before coughing feeling like there was a huge ass lump in his throat...

"Um...Sorry ladies but I am going to report back to my room.."Kyo said,"Please enjoy desert without me."

Kyo quickly got up and left the flower garden as he adjusted his tie and rushed off to his room


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra let out a deep breath as Kyo rushed off to his room.
"Yes, dinner was lovely. Thanks ..." she muttered before walking off, killing the flowers as she walked past. Elizabeth simply smirked before going back inside via a different route, leaving the workers to clean it all up.

Once upstairs, Lyra quickly walked into her room before slamming the door behind her and locking it. That woman ... no, girl was such a bitch it wasn't even funny. It was like her father had trained her to be a prositute instead of a woman.

"I can't wait for this to be over," she muttered as she stretched, taking off her jewellry and shoes. Lyra went into the bathroom to remove her makeup and get ready for bed.

*KNOCK KNOCK!*

Elizabeth knocked on Kyo's door, but didn't even give him a chance to answer as she slipped in, before locking it behind her. 

"Let's face it Kyo--- we can't hold it any longer. We both want each other! What are we waiting for~!?" she purred before pouncing on the poor boy, pinning him to the bed. "Come on!* FUCK ME!*"

Lyra could hear the banging next door and simply tried to ignore it. She even turned the shower on to drown out the sound even though she didn't plan on getting in it.

Just what the hell was going on?


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He had finally made it to his room, it felt so good to be away from that girl with the pent up sexual frustrations. Kyo took off his shirt before turning on the water in the sink, he had to calm down. He just had too, maybe later on tonight he could visit Lyra...

*KNOCK KNOCK!*

Speak of the devil, Kyo went to the door and there stood Elizabeth. His mouth gaped open as she pushed her way into the door and closed and locked it behind her. Kyo was about to say something before she closed his mouth...

"Let's face it Kyo--- we can't hold it any longer. We both want each other! What are we waiting for~!?" she purred before pouncing on the poor boy, pinning him to the bed. "Come on! *FUCK ME*!"

Kyo was pushed down on to the bed and she was on top straddling his most sensitive part...

"Elizabeth!!"Kyo yelled,"This isn't right!!"he didn't want to do anything that would harm the girl or the chances of them being partners in the future...But he didn't want to get raped...

Kyo moved his body swiftly so he could be on top,"I am sorry...I have someone special..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Vanitas/???*
_Haven't you hurt me enough?_

"Shana" watched with glee as crimson stained the ballroom floor as Kei coughed blood from getting hit by her own barrier. Kei got up and started spouting off about the abilities granted from her by her mother and how she was going to put Shana in her place. Shana extended her hand in the midst of this little tirade ionizing the air particles around her hand to create a magnetic pulse and call her double-sided katana over to her. She twirled it playfully, but soon that lackadaisical outlook evaporated as Kei's blood whips began to lash at her. Shana quickly did a sideway aerial somersault in order to dodge the whips that were getting her from a frontal angle, but she didn't account for the ones behind her as they tore into her skin. The force of the blow completely ripped apart the back of the girl's shirt. Vanitas watched the battle from the ground, now he was rested up against a pillar. Looking at the girl's back he saw a tattoo, a large one that took up her whole back. He had seen this tattoo before, it was a tattoo that had been branded into her but ink put over it.



He couldn't say anything but he knew where that tattoo, or rather that seal came from. The fact that she had such control over it, this was the seal of the Mugenshi!!! It all was starting to make sense, her jutsu, her involvement in this whole thing Vanitas couldn't believe he hadn't seen it before she was a Mugenshi.

"Shana" took to using her katana to cut down the whips of blood, but continued to get hit continuously in her blind spot. She was starting to get frustrated but their was just too much blood. Shana jumped into the air doing a backflip before retreating behind one of the columns completely out of sight. 

"Kei can't you tell, it's really me. Why are you trying to kill me? Coming from behind the pillar there he stood. His piercing grey eyes looking into her very soul.


*Spoiler*: __ 








"I love you Kei... Why do you keep trying to hurt me? Haven't you hurt me enough? Wasn't killing me enough? Wasn't slitting my throat and throwing me off the side of a mountain enough? " He walked over to her with his hands held out. His visage turning into a twisted version of itself as their was blood covering his entire face. His bones started to crack as they were breaking and being mangled by some kind of invisible force. His neck was broken so it leaned to the side.

Vanitas sat there unable to move his body but his eyes were a deep red crimson. His anger had never reached this height before, he was faced with the person he hated the most in the world, Koji Kazama.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Your someone special is me baby!" Elizabeth smirked before preceeding to bang on the walls. "Come on! Give it to me! Yes, yes, *YES!*"

Chills went down Lyra's spine as she slowly felt her mind being scarred by these noises. At first she thought that Elizabeth's room was nearby, but thens he remembered what was next door--- Kyo's room, and on the other side a cupboard. There was no other possiblity.

_Kyo ...! Oh for fuck's sake I'm gonna *kill *her!_

Elizabeth had already taking off one of the straps on her dress, and was undoing Kyo's pants when Lyra burst through the door. 



"*PRINCESS WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!?*" she roared, desperately trying to contain her urge to peel the girl's face off with a toothpick. If she even touched the princess Fuzen would suffer, and it was unfair for her to put boys before villages. Such a thought made her take a deep breath, before taking a much calmer approach.

"Ahem ... I-I was just checking on you two ... sorry for the intrusion," she muttered before turning around and leaving the room, slamming the door behind her. 

"Finally she's gone! Now back to where we were~!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smirked, was she actually holding her off!? Kei couldn't believe it, but she didn't let her emotions hold her back and she continued to attack the girl. She had walked in front of Vanitas, just in case there was another wave of attack, for some reason she just wanted to protect him...

The girl with behind a pillar and Kei manipulated the blood whip to go and crash into the pillar...

The whips slammed into the pillar, was it over. Kei waited for the dust to clear as she waited for another opening of attack but then something happened that made the blood drop to the ground...

Kei eyes widen as the eyes before her tore though her very soul....

"Kei can't you tell, it's really me. Why are you trying to kill me?" Coming from behind the pillar there he stood. His piercing grey eyes looking into her very soul tearing it apart...

No...Kei body began to tremble...

No....

No...

He was dead...

"I love you Kei... Why do you keep trying to hurt me? Haven't you hurt me enough? Wasn't killing me enough? Wasn't slitting my throat and throwing me off the side of a mountain enough? "

Those words tore though her head as she tried to rationalize her next attack, but she couldn't attack! She couldn't attack! But she had too....She had too...

Yet she couldn't...

Kei watched as every move he made forward to her was a snapping of his bone, the same way that a person who just dove off a cliff bones would look, his neck leaned to the side and Kei fell to her knees clenching her head tightly..

"I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry.." Kei was clunching her head so tightly as he neared her...

Everything was hurting! Everything was killing her!!!

"I'M SORRY!!!"she screamed

----
*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo was caught in the most weirdest position of his life. With Elizabeth underneath him trying to take off his pants and Lyra in the door way just as angry as she could be, stormed out and slammed the door with so much force that it flew right back open...

"Finally she's gone! Now back to where we were~!"

Kyo frowned as he positioned the girl underneath him with her hands above her head. He slammed his lips down on to hers, giving her what she wanted, he wasn't gentle with it a bit. He grabbed a bunch of her hair and pulled it back making the girl scream in pain before opening his mouth and shoving his tongue in...

His tongue rammage around her mouth, their was no challenge in this at all, and that what bored him

He broke the kiss and wiped his lips and spat out the taste of the girl

"You are no where near the level to control me."Kyo growled before zipping up his pants and rushing out the door...

It sucked about what he just did to the girl, she was too innocent. Kyo saw Lyra and grabbed her arm before  grabbing her shoulders!

"Lyra!"he began,"It isn't what it had looked like! She...She forced herself on me!"

Kyo rolled his eyes,"Yes! I was being raped!"


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

She gently moved away from Kyo's grasp before heading into her room.
"We're not even dating so what does it matter? I'm tired and need some rest. I'll see you tommorow," she mumbled before dragging her feet through the door and shutting it, locking the door so he couldn't follow after her. It had been a long day, and she was in no place to say anything. They hadn't officially said they were dating so ... what could she say? If Kyo wanted to do it with the princess then fine. She would just have to ignore it then.

Lyra let down her hair from the tight bun that was tugging on her scalp, before taking out the spider lily and putting it on her bedside table. She quickly got undressed to her underwear before climbing into her bed.

"Mmm~ you think I can't handle you Kyo? We'll see darling~," she purred, tracing her hands around his shoulder before heading up the stairs to her chamber. "I'll see you tommorow for breakfast at 10 sharp."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

PAIN Is Inevitable said:


> *ReiMei Mayonaka LT
> *
> ReiMei felt stupid. "I'm sorry Akina." ReiMei was looking down to his lap. "I heard the food is great here!" ReiMei said with delight. "I have something planned after this." ReiMei smiled.
> 
> ...



*Akina Ezel LT*

"it is okay, you were helping me to make me feel safe by holding and guild me. It is not the first ime it happen and you also trying to be romantic with me. I can't wait for your next surprised for me. Some of my friends had tried it and they said it was good enough to eat my cooking again. I am not a picky eater only when I am in a hospital but they are inproving." She reach over to take his hand and squeezed it before she picked up her fork and started eating her pasta, "you are right the food is good here." She had a feeling something may go wrong but shrugs it off to have a nice time. The food was great to her as though sometimes she compared her cooking to everyones ti help to inprove her own cooking. She try the herb tes after she took a few bites of her shrimp pasta.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro wrinkled his nose as he smelled his dad, he sighs as he already know about Akina's guy friend. He was going to stop a stop to this to stop his dad from entering and ruin his sisters time or enbrassement from family. He guessed he could not always get Akina away from their family. Hakro was still thinking as he sat on a branch, she was old enough to be treated like anybody else instead of the fragile flower everyone thinks Akina is. He jumped down and forced Itsuki down to the ground as he wanted to start a fight anyway to stall Akina more romantic time, If he could not start a fight he would talk to his dad about anything in the world. "What are you doing here anywhere or you tracks us down from country to country?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

Itsuki was surprised when he felt the pounce of a wolf on him. It was his son Hakro, glaring his teeth and growling at him. 

"What are you doing here? Are you tracking us from country to country?"

"You fool!" Itsuki snapped as his eyes turned a bright blue, releasing a tiny blast that pushed Hakro off of him. After standing up and brushing the dirt off his clothes, he gave a glance to his daughter sitting across the restaurant.

"I don't know if your mom's met him, but I haven't! How can I let my daughter date someone when I don't even know who's she's dating? He could be a sick pervert for all I know!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo sighed, this was getting riduculous, but Lyra had a point they didn't say anything to each other about getting back together, now he was just acting like a really close friend. Kyo watched her go and then frowned at Elizabeth who now new goal was to train him like a dog. Damn it, tonight was not the best night...

He walked into his room and put the lock on...

And if that didn't stop the girl, a chair underneath the doorknob would work...

Kyo laid down in his bed and looked up at the ceiling,"This world is full of idiots."Kyo said as he slowly went to sleep

---
Next Day
---

Kyo woke up, took a shower, and put on some fresh clothes before heading downstairs, he didn't even try to wake up Lyra because he knew that she was rather angry with him for what happened last night even if she admitted it or not. And more than likely she would never admit it...

Kyo was making his way down stairs until someone had called out his name...

"Kyo!"a voice called causing Kyo to turn around,"Kyo Aosuki!?"

Kyo smiled at the much missed face,"My saviour...Yo Rin!"he said



The two boys shook hands,"What is up with you, looks like someone had beat the living shit out of you."the young man laughed

Kyo laughed as well,"It feels like it..."


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

She awoke the next day, knowing what time breakfast was. She heard Elizabeth's voice just before she nodded off, with the girl stating that breakfast would be at 10 sharp. It was 9:30, so Lyra had no time to waste. Then again, it was just breakfast. It wasn't like last night where she had to dress up ...

And god forbid it would be like that again today.

Lyra showered and put on some fresh clothes, consisting of a white vest and blue denim shorts with some striped pink socks on. She put her hair into a messy ponytail before walking outside of her door. 

"Kyo Aosuki!?"

"My saviour ... Yo Rin!"

Lyra could here the voices of Kyo and another male coming from downstairs. She peeked over the balcony to see what looked like twins at first--- two red-haired males of around the same height and complexion, except one had an eyepatch. It was almost weird, and Lyra was wondering if Kyo didn't have the patch on if she would talk to the wrong person!

"Hey guys," she greeted with a smile as she arrived downstairs, giving a quick wave to Kyo and the other male. She turned to the other male, studying his appearance.

"Nice to meet you sir," she smiled, holding out her hand for him to shake. He could be royalty for all she knew, but she felt like the name Rin was familar ...


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo and Rin began to joke around, they use to play with each other when they were younger. He was Elizabeth exboyfriend and it was sad, because Kyo was silently praying that Rin would stay with the girl, but who knew that the girl was so forceful. Kyo chuckled a bit when Rin told a joke, it wasn't until he heard a voice that he stopped laughing

"Hey guys," it was Lyra, he nodded her way before long she turned to the boy holding out her hand,"Nice to meet you sir,"

Rin smiled Lyra way before taking her hand and kissing her hand, Kyo eye twitched. 

"Wow who is this beautiful young lady you have with you Kyo?"Rin asked as he looked at Lyra with smoking bedroom eyes that made Kyo want to rip them out and stomp on them

Kyo grabbed Lyra shoulders and moved her over his way,"Her name is Lyra..."Kyo said as he looked over to Rin,"She is with me."

Rin looked at him before smirking and taking the girls hand and moving her over his way...

"You don't mind if I take her out of your hand?"Rin asked,"If she is with you, you get to see her more than I do...And please don't be so selfish Kyo Aosuki...You wouldn't like Karma.."

_"You wouldn't like my foot up your ass either."_Kyo mumbled causing Rin to look up and Kyo smile,"No...I don't......Mind.."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Harko Ezel LT*

"You will make yourself a bigger fool if you walked over there. We only really been a day and a half, but that does not matter to you. If he passed Pegusas's test and he is okay then, mom does not know yet she as not otten Vincent's report that we stop here. I guessed you don't take request and stop treating Akina like the fragile flower that she is. You probly kill me if I keep stalling you, so I will not stop you even futher." Hakro stepped aside and jumped into a tree, he was thinking sorry, Akina you have to deal with this or I taken the side of my mom side and that is only be held in the darkness, he went to the hiding spot to find Vincent. "What's up you seemed pissed?" "He showed up, I feel like I still have issues with my dad, I feel like I take after my mom too much." "YOu are still doing a great job of what you promised to your parents, to keep Akina safe and protect her when she got sick, you got her to the closest thing to a hospital, even if you brought her to a vet she would be transfer somewhere to get better. You are a good brother, only your ways are still messed up." Hakro nods as he spars with Vincent with his sword.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra was surprised when Rin took her hand and kissed it gently, sparking a sheepish smile from her.

"Wow ...! Who is this _beautiful_ young lady you have with you Kyo?"

_Beautiful?_

She had a messy ponytail and what was pretty much gym clothes on. As much as she liked the compliment, Lyra was struggling to guess if he was blind or a pervert.

This was cut short however as Kyo yanked her towards him like she was a cuddly toy they was fighting over. 

"Her name is Lyra ... She is with me."

_So manly! Protecting his woman against all sorts of pervert! Wait ... I'm not his woman am I? Fuck-dammit!_

"Umm yeah ... hi," Lyra gave an awkward smile as she could feel the situation spiralling down the drain.

"You don't mind if I take her out of your hand? If she is with you, you get to see her more than I do. And please don't be so selfish Kyo Aosuki ... You wouldn't like Karma."

"No ... I don't ... mind ..."

Lyra couldn't believe what she was hearing. What happened to last night!? He was clearly looking to take her virginity and stomp on it, but he didn't care? Fine, Lyra would simply just 'play along' like Kyo obviously did with Princess Slut.

"Okay ... let's go and get breakfast then!" Lyra spoke through her teeth before dragging her feet towards the dining room, with Rin locking her arm with his.

"*KYO~!*"

Here we go.

"Morning baby!" Elizabeth purred as she descended down the staircase in a pink bathrobe with fur around the ends--- and nothing more. Her hair was brushed to perfection and her brown eyes were as deep as ever. She traced her hand around Kyo's chest before grabbing his hand. "Come on, breakfast is getting cold honey!"

--------

*Itsuki Ezel*

Hakro spoke of Itsuki making himself a fool of himself if he walked over there, and that if the boy passed Akina's summoning's test then it's fine.

Pssh.

Bullshit.

"So he passed the test of a flying _pony?_ If we all believed in unicorns Hakro the world would be gone to the toilet!" He yelled before letting out a deep sigh. "And no--- I won't kill you. Stop acting like I'm that bad of a father ..."

After Hakro had ran off somewhere, Itsuki took his chance and approached his daughter and her male companion. 

"Hey sweetie, I just came to check up on you. Because of the whole thing with the Branded, the Ezel's have been keeping an eye on you as the heiress to our fortune and pride," he smiled before turning his attention to the boy with the black and grey hair. "Who's your friend?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Vanitas/ ????*

Vanitas watched as Kei fell to her knees and clutched her head, her mind was fracturing right in front of him. The sight of Koji Kazama and his mangled body this, shapeshifter had chosen the wrong form to take. For the past 3 years Vanitas had lived with the shadow of Koji Kazama over him, he had to deal with the fact that he himself was not a real person, that he was just a remnant of the boy in front of him. He may have been Koji at one point but he had no love for him, the feelings of inadequacy that Koji was able to evoke in him. The way Lyra had looked at him three years ago, the way she had been so resistant to look at him as anything other than her old friend Koji. It was the same way they would all look at him if they all looked to see what was under the mask.

Kei, Thalia, Lyra, Tifa, Hotaru, even Date Uchiha they would all expect him to possess that same heart, that same soul, they wouldn't see him for what he was now. He was not his own person and that is why he hated Koji, because he was created by Koji just as much as Xemnas. He wasn't going to let this guy or girl make a mockery of the pain he felt. Vanitas dashed forward his steps were sloppy but he still had a measure of his normal speed as sped toward "Koji". He cocked back his fist and put his front foot forward putting every last bastion of strength behind the blow, ramming his fist into the mangled bloody face of his former self. He sent him flying backward into one of the walls past the column of the ballroom. Vanitas slumped down to one knee. The electrical current was still running through his body and he was fueled more so by rage than anything else.

"Kei Aosuki...you have to be strong...you have to fight. Koji, the real Koji, he would have wanted you to give him your all, and he would want you to protect his memory instead of letting this person make a mockery of it. He would have wanted you to bite this asshole to death!!" As he finished his sentence his body was sent flying backward across the room, "Koji" had come back to kick Vanitas in the face once again.

"You really are getting on my nerves masked boy. No one likes a buzz kill, so don't ruin my FUN!!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Hakro ezel LT*

Vincent took his sword and put it up to Hakro's neck, "when will you let it go. You are too tense loosen up you will lose your life as well. We already been through this, you did not meditate today you need it before we continue. So guess Akina is doing better than I expected with that infection of hers." Hakro nods as he went to a rock and sat on it only focus on the skies as he was the one left behind he did not noticed anything around him as his wolves stared at him with worry. Vincent watched as he slink into the shadows to train on his own for awhile. Hakro felt like he was a baka, as he breathes slowly in and out, he was feeling that he failed his training at the moment over three years. His ears only focus on the running river that flowed downward to stay focus on what he needed to do to finished that was started.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina chewed slowly as she heard her dad's voice and started to blush of what he said. "That is nice but, my brother usual does that or you don't trust him that much. This is my friend ReiMei. ReiMei this is my dad Itsuki Ezel." She did not want to tell ReiMei that she had money she just wanted to be a simple blind person, but it will also blow his mind he finds out that her mom is the Kazekage of Suna. "ReiMei took care of me while I was sick, he isa nice young man." She already had the problem of people telling bad things about herself she did not need the trouble of money around her. "Would you like to join us," she already felt that today was not going to be special if her dad tagged alonge with them. She covers up a sigh as she took a sip of tea.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Summoning Mission:_The Cave of Oss

Xemnas.......Xemnas

Sanu's hatred for him was with every fiber of his evil little being. To order him around and to some lab that was experimenting with his ancestral Dna. He thought Xemnas was beyond  lucky If he didn't need his training he'd have killed these bastards. As Sanu approached the cave he realized that this wasn't going to be easy it would be like fighting family. His hatred rised for the scientists. "How dare they do such a thing to these poor animals. Once I'm strong I'll use these animals to devour them! No one shall be left alive! Hahahaha, it'll be such a beautiful masterpiece of gore and karma!" His trademarked demented smile returned. His words screamed into the cave with his unrelenting evil laugh."Karma is a bitch for the weak! Yet is useless to the strong like me!"

Sanu charged into the cave carefully dodging the interior spikes that were dropping. The more that fell had assured him the elephant was near enraged..no in pain. The was a large opening with in the cave and there he was mad angry and looking for a kill. Elephants never forget meaning its pain and suffering would never end such a majestic creature. Sanu was awe struck he had only read about animals he had never truly seen one up so close. At that moment something went off like a bell in his head.

Xemnas wanted him to understand the cruelties and pain people suffer that in a supreme metaphor this elephant was the world under branded rule. In pain, suffering, and dying to be ended at a whim. Sanu had new resolve stored inside him the branded no anyone who dared get in metsus way would be eliminated. Sanu readied himself as the elephant had enough of him in created bone spikes all along its body and charged at him. Sanu knew he had to kill this creature....yet his mission forbid him. Sanu thought until it was only a meter away. He jumped up creating his own spikes. The elephant stopped its rampage seeing that we were the same. Like a mass wave of understanding undertook the creature. It yielded to him stopping inches away from piercing him.

"Can you understand me my dear friend. I've come to release you from this cave and help with the pain." The Elephant responded greatly surprising Sanu."You....Are....Like.....I....The White Covered....Monsters hurt you as well."Sanu calmy explained"I was born with these abilities....do you mind helping me find the others?"The Elephant said in sadness. "Never if you wish to return us to that pain." Sanu looked into her eyes and said."You are a kaguya my blood and my family now our pain is connected."He reached out and touched her trunk a symbol of wanting a deeper understanding."I will offer my body as well to ease your pain. While I'm there I will ease you all. Please help me reunite the only family I...have."The pain and truth in his words touched her massive heart.".....I can't say no to such a young one climb up top I'll take you to Grimmjack and his panther cubs. Since your with me you may be able to convince him. I still don't understand how you convinced me."Sanu smiled a real smile as he leaped ontop wonder if Grimmjack would listen.

_________________
*Kaguya Sanu LT*
_Rescue Mission:_The Fallen Bird

Sanu waited at the gate to Fuzengakure. This messenger with the mission specs was taking his sweet ass time getting here. Sanu grew impatient as more time went by. Xemnas was sending him on Bullshit mission after Mission. When will the training ever really occur. And could he really be more powerful then that Vanitas guy? Only time will tell what happens.

As Sanu was lost in his thoughts the guy arrived. With a snort sanu said"Took you long enough to get here. What happened had a mental breakdown from wondering if you should walk left or right."Sanu was serious with his question. Without even waiting he responded"Nevermind it would take you way too long to comprehend that. Just give me the scroll already." He reached his hand out expecting the mission specs.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She sighed, wondering that same question herself.

"Why Fuzen? Not exactly sure. This place is just relaxing to me, I haven't relaxed in a long time, and plus, this is where it all began for me, so that's why I came here."

She stretched her arms out for when a giant wave of water rushed over her and Lyra. Quickly becoming annoyed she sat up and scowled at the waterfall. It looked fine, like it's normal, calm, self. She then took a look at her clothes. Her sweater was originally a nice white coat, with a blue and white striped spaghetti strap tank-top. Under that, a plain white shirt underneath, with her vibrant black gloves on her arms. She also wore black boots, and black boots with a short heel; now all ruined and wet!



She yelled out in frustration, and she wondered how Lyra would deal with then, but figured if she didn't want to get a cold she'd have to change her clothes. She never could get use to changing around others, regardless if they were female or male, always to embarrassed to do so, plus she didn't have any other clothes here at the moment, so what would she do?


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

And the bullshit had began....

Kyo shivered at Elizabeth touch, Kyo didn't mind girls touching him but that if he was flirting and slash or knowing that they were going to give it to him. This right here was wrong, her touches meant something more and it made Kyo shiver. It felt like he was getting violated by a clown at the circus that just happened to touch him...

He would never forget....

It seemed that they weren't eating in the royal garden but more in the dinning room. Kyo was staring holes into Rin head, he was thinking on the way he was touching her and Lyra was just letting him! And it was pissing him off!!

"My lady..."Rin said as he bowed and pulled out the chair

Kyo took a drink from the cart that the butler was wheeling in, this was bullshit major fucking bullshit...

Kyo eyes widen as he saw Rin hand slide down the middle of Lyra back....

_*CRASH!!!*_

Rin jumped as he saw a glass whirling pass his face and on to the wall, Rin turned around and Kyo just shrugged,

"My hands slipped.."Kyo said as he took a seat

Rin shot a look at Kyo,"I see..."

---
*Kei Aosuki*

Kei head hurted so much, she remembered that Koji did die. That was the first memory she regained of the boy, that why she didn't want anyone to bring it up. She was obsessed with a dead guy and it made it worst that Kei was looking at it now. The thought of it repulsed her, the thought that Koji Kazama had left this world and left her...Damn it...

Her head pounded again...

Kei looked up once to see Vanitas stumbly slam his fist into the face of Koji Kazama...

She looked at him,"Vanitas!"she said as she looked at him,"Your wounds!"

"Kei Aosuki...you have to be strong...you have to fight. Koji, the real Koji, he would have wanted you to give him your all, and he would want you to protect his memory instead of letting this person make a mockery of it. He would have wanted you to bite this asshole to death!!" 

Kei looked at him for a minute until her eyes went blank

_"Get the fuck up! Next time you stay on the ground I'm going to strangle you!" Koji said it with a devious close eyed smile, it was slightly different than any of his others. _

Memories?

_"Hahaha me fall for you little firework? I think you're the one that's sweet on me." He pushed off the ground and came in at her fast. He used his chakra to help him with his pushoff in order to create more momentum. He was a blur in that one short burst advancing on her before she could say anything he brought his hand to back of her head. Grabbing a fistful of hair he pulled her in bashing her head against his own, pressing his forehead hard against her.

"You're loving this aren't you. You would love for me to go for the kill, wouldn't you. To bite you right." He growled at her again as he dug his forehead into hers while pulling her hair._

Kei returned to normal before smiling back at Vanitas, but that was until the other Koji had slammed into Vanitas causing him to fly back

"VANITAS!"Kei  yelled before running towards him,"Vanitas!!"

She held him a bit,"Hey!..Hey!!"she called out to him, she could still feel it in her heart that he was okay,"Can...Can you do me a favor..?"she asked as she took his hand

She placed her forehead on his like she remembered Koji use to do,

"Fight with me?"she asked before using CopyCat and taking his strongest ability

She then pulled up and smiled at Vanitas,"I remember something...Vanitas...Koji was a huuugge sadistic!"she laughed before turning around and clicking her heals

The blood on the ground began to respond again, the dragon seal on her back began to inch up to her face as the blood cells began to mulitple causing an even huger amount to spread

"But I was a masochist as well~"she giggled before launching a blood whips upon whips at the girl


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra tried to resist taking glances behind her as Rin led her to the dining room. The thought of Elizabeth doing all sorts to Kyo made her _sick._

"My lady ..." Rin bowed as he offered Lyra a chair like a true gentleman. She thanked him before taking a seat next to him. Before she could even get comfortable before she felt a cold hand sliding down her back.

"What the fu-?"

_*CRASH!!!*_

Lyra jumped at the sight of a glass smashing into the wall near them, having been thrown at lightning speed.

"My hands slipped ..." Kyo spoke as he took a seat opposite them. Lyra sighed as she sat down opposite the two, with Rin right next to her.

"*KYO~!* I can't wait for tonight!" the princess purred as she rubbed her hand on his thigh, pressing her breasts against his chest. The flowers on the table wilted away in an instant, forcing the maid to replace them.

"Oh it'll be amazing! There will be music, candles and hot sex~!"

_Dirty little bit-_

_*SMASH!!*_

The princess was knocked off her chair by a force from below. Lyra laughed with a cheery smile before apologising.

"Sorry, I thought we was playing footsies! Looks like I got the wrong idea~"

----------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Before Lyra could even reply, a large wave of water from the waterfall rushed over the two, knocking them over. Once the water had cleared, Lyra found that the two were soaked in freezing cold weather. If they were to stay like this, they'd surely catch a deadly cold.

"Fucking hell!" Lyra yelled out in fustration as she stood up, staring down Thalia. "What the fuck we supposed to do? I don't have any spare clothes ...!"

She turned her attention to the waterfall, which was more of a hot spring due to the actual hot springs just behind it. The water would often flow down here when it go busy, especially at the evening. That explains why the waterfall was more of a free hot springs.

"Well ... looks like we don't have a choice. Hot spring or hypothermia ... your choice."

----------

*Itsuki Ezel*

"Sure, I don't mind," he beamed as he took a seat next to his daughter, lifting his hood down to reveal his ebony locks and the scar on his forehead.

"So, ReiMei ... tell me about yourself. How old are you? Where're you from? What's your hobbies? Are you gay? Do you think you might be gay later in life? What age do you think is appropriate for sex? Babies? Dead-beat?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo wasn't enjoying this, he wasn't enjoying this at all. This was getting damn well retarded and he was going to go ballistic if that boy was going to do something that even represent something sexual. Kyo began to eat breakfast as they laid it out...

He was professional...

"Wow Lyra so if you know Kyo, that means you are Fuzen, only the most beautiful roses grow there."Rin said as he leaned in, Kyo bit the fork as he watched them, he was completely ignoring the fact that Elizabeth was touching him...

He was professional....That mean that if he have to keep his cool...

"Your lips, they look so smooth..." Rin said as he grasped Lyra chin, Kyo slammed his hand on the table..

He was professional....Professional...

"I would to partake in a kiss..."

FUCK THIS SHIT!!!

Kyo grabbed the table and flipped it over,"Don't even fuck with her!"Kyo yelled,"Touch her! I FUCKING DARE YOU!! I FUCKING RIP OFF YOUR DAMN DICK AND MAKE YOU EAT IT YOU GOD DAMN CUNT!!"

Kyo was breathing hard before he realized what he had done, Kyo straighten up his tie

"The meal...It was delicious madam..."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She sighed, Lyra did have a point. Even though she didn't have to worry about disease or illness since she had the rest of eternity to get over it, it was still a inconvenience to have. She turned away from Lyra and first took off her coat, and then proceeded to take off her tank-top. Following she took off her boots, leaving her white shirt, skirt, black gloves, and undergarments. 

She didn't know why she was getting so embarrassed, it was only her and Lyra here, no one else would see her. Sighing she continued to pull off her shirt, and then her skirt went off next, leaving her gloves, her black panties, and her black bra. Her eyes closed furiously as she unhooked her bra and threw it to the ground. Next she slowly took off her panties, and let them slide down. Eventually hitting the ground she quickly stepped out of them, entering the "hot springs" with only her gloves on.

Her eyes stared down at the water, to embarrassed to look at Lyra. She then softly commented:

"What do we do now? Wait for our clothes to dry? That will take forever---What luck."


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Elizabeth was giving a stern look as Kyo flipped over the table in rage.
"Mr. Aosuki! If you continue with this disrespect I'll cut all funding to Fuzen! Now, if you care about your village you'll come back to my chambers~!"

"That's prostitution!" Lyra gasped as she gave a cold glance at the princess. She'd just been tried on with Rin but didn't care. This woman was desperate. "Besides, I think breakfast is finished ... even though I didn't get any."

"Shut up orphan! Kyo, come with me. You and Rin can enjoy eachother's company~" she smiled before dragging Kyo off back to her grand room. Lyra was set to protest but she gave one last death glare.

"If you know what's good for you and Fuzen, stay right there."

She couldn't fight it. As an Angel, as much as she hated the job, she couldn't let her personal feelings get in the way of her job. It was disrespectful to Fuzen, the one village that took her in as an orphan. 

"Fine ... just don't do anything stupid Kyo ..."

-----------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Lyra sighed at how troublesome this situation was becoming. While Thalia was getting undressed with her embarrassed mind, Lyra flung off her jacket and purple top, followed by her skirt and fishnet shorts. Once she was naked, she quickly jumped into the "hot springs".

"We have no choice Thalia. I don't know how long they'll take to dry but it could be from an hour to ten. If it gets too long then I'll just go home in them ..." she explained before a sly smirk came on to her face. 

"Anyway ...!" Daring as ever, Lyra splashed another wave of water of Thalia, before moving away from her.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia sat in the water, listening to Lyra when suddenly another splash of water came crashing down onto her. 

She just didn't---

She looked up and saw Lyra moving away from her. She did---

Annoyed, she decided if Lyra wanted to play like this then she'd play back. She moved her gloved hand in the water, splashing Lyra back, but unlike Lyra, she got closer. She jumped on top of Lyra, pinning her to the edge of the pool of water with her hands on Lyra's shoulders. Smiling she proclaimed:

"I-got-you"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Summoning Mission:_The Cave of Oss

He was on top of the elephants head they moved on at such and incredible speed her chakra must be massive. The Cavern was beyond huge the entrance had dwarfed even the highest buildings in Fuzengakure. Sanu's brain began to work harder. Why would they choose such a massive cave? I passed many more suitable ones traveling here? Sanu's questions had there answers revealed to him. There stood a huge Boss creature its size was enormous under it lied its cubs one was half its size and the other 2 were dog sized. The Monstrous creature was grimjack he looked different then the others since he had an upper body like the kyubbi legends. Fear wasn't even the word suicidal devastating depression overtook him as he began to speak."Are....are you the one known as grimjack?" The pseudo bijuu spoke"What have you come here for boy I have no patience for the weak." The weak? Who the fuck does he think he is! with anger Sanu exploded."I'm the guy who's gonna return you! Who the fuck do you think you are I'm weak? pftt a bullshit assumption!" 

Sanu jumped from the elephant and concentrated chakra to his feet so he could run up Grimjack. He increased his speed until he leaped off onto its nose."I get why yor mad and why you don't wanna go back your the mother to these young ones right." The creature looked at him"Now your throwing around assumptions you little brat. But I admire the spunk it took to come face to face with me. I also heard the words you said to Zinalia. Humph you'd never survive the dissection. " Sanu looked him right in the eye."All I hear is bitching and moaning! I'll survive because there's no way I'm gonna die before being strong enough to save this world! If you wanna hide and be a coward then be a bitch! I'll go on and get stronger while you waste your life in fear. Like I said to Zinalia your my family my pain is yours I'll rescue by making you guys my summons."Sanu bit his thumb till it bleed to show his determination. "Just show me were the hell to sign."

This gesture had surprise Grimjack people like this really existed throughout all the kids bullshit words of truth were spilled. He hated to admit but this annoying bastard made him wanna go back. He knew that kid would rescue them and if not he'd fine and eat him."Never has a weakling spoken stronger words." His massive body began to move forward through the cavern. His children Samanosuke,Kenpachi, and Munenori ran along side him. Sanu ran drown hopping from Kenpachi to Zinalia as he rode to the entrance the scientists were there. A cage style jutsu with teleportation was being prepared for the Larges one. 

"It seems your recommendations were correct" Dr.Saber  adjusted his glasses."We'll reward you for your mission soon come with us we need a few "samples"." As Sanu was being rushed to the port he was injected with something it made him slump over a tranquilizer of sorts."What joy a real Kaguya subject now we'll make amazing break throughs" Sanu fell into darkness.

*Sometime Later.....*

Sanu awoke naked inside a liquid oxygen pod he heard some voices."Test subject:98567 Zinalia had died due to reaction to the new kaguya dna" Sanu cried no not Zinalia he had promised to save her to save them all. His strength was fading what to do now.


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"Fine..."

That is what she said out of her mouth...Fine...Not no, not a confession of love or anything. Just fine...Kyo closed his eyes as he growled a bit, there was no reason why he should be this angry, he slapped Elizabeth hands away from his shirt before grabbing her shoulders. He stared at her with his red eye, he was getting serious...

"Listen you fowled mouth bitch."Kyo began,"You think that you fund our village? No you don't...It's your daddy! And do you think your daddy would want to know that you have been doing one of your splurges again? Huh? Do you? I'll have you out on the streets before you can blink that fake ass eyelash of your's..."

Kyo let her go and brushed his self off,"Remember who you are dealing with...I let you get by with saying a few things to me and Lyra out of respect for your father...But this is going to damn far.."Kyo then turned to Rin

"And you....I should fucking gut you where you stand...You do not lay a hand on my woman!"Kyo yelled before turning towards Lyra

"Yeah I said it Lyra! You are mines! And I should fuck you so damn hard that both of your legs give out!"Kyo yelled before smirking and then un-doing  his tie

He flipped the table back over before walking over to Lyra, he grabbed her by the waist and kissed her, he didn't give her no chance to respond he just did it...

Kyo moved his hands up her body as he bit her lip and then slid his tongue into her mouth...He positioned her hands above her head and then Phoenix tail began to wrap her arms around her wrist and tighten it up, Kyo broke the kiss and smirked

"This is your punishment for just saying...Fine.."Kyo said as he picked her up making her legs wrap around his waist before laying her on the table and assulting her neck, he began to place lovemarks all around her neck...

"You ever...Ever...Let a guy lay his fucking hands on you Lyra and you going to have hell to pay..."Kyo said before kissing her again and then grabbing her shirt and ripping it

He looked up at Elizabeth and Rin who were just staring, he smirked

"She mines...And I am hers..."Kyo said,"I fucking dare you to come inbetween that...I won't mind fucking you both up..."


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra stood silently as Kyo ripped at Elizabeth, verbally slaughtering her. The princess stayed silent as she was surprised at his sudden outburst. He then turned to Rin, who was stood next to Lyra. She froze on the spot, not looking at Kyo.

"And _you_ ...! I should fucking gut you where you stand! You do not lay a hand on my woman!" Kyo yelled before turning his glance to Lyra. What was he saying? 'My woman'? They weren't even dating so-

"Yeah I said it Lyra! You're _mine!_ And I should fuck you so damn hard that both of your legs give out!"

That just made the situation awkward ... Lyra turned away with a sheepish smile, smiling at how defensive Kyo was being of her. It was sweet and was one of the billions of things she liked about him ... or rather loved.

"Kyo I-" 

But before she could even finish her sentence, he pulled the table back up before walking towards her. He untied his tie, before yanking her by the waist and pressing her with a hungry kiss. It wasn't a sweet romantic one, but more one of an animal. He broke away with a smirk, saying that this was her punishment for saying 'fine'. Since when was that a crime!? She was only doing it for the sake of Fuzen! But it seems like that idea had been flushed down the toilet by now ...

"Oh stop it Kyo! Who loves a fucking orphan?! They are orphans because they aren't *LOVED!*" Elizabeth cried but was ignored by the two as Kyo trapped 'his woman' on the table, making her legs wrap firmly around his waist. The princess was trying to look away, but found her hazel eyes wondering towards the two.

"You ever ... *EVER* let a guy lay his fucking hands on you Lyra and you're going to have hell to pay ...!" He hissed before smooching her again. At first the girl wanted to push him off in embarrassement but the moment was too good and too fucking hot to ruin! Before she knew it, her shirt was ripped open to reveal her purple low-cut lace bra. 

"Kyo now isn't really the time ...!"

Her voice was tiny compared to the great roar of Kyo, who was making their relationship clear to the three--- yes, three. Lyra didn't realise Kyo had such strong feelings for her!

"She's mine ... And I'm hers ...! I fucking dare you to come inbetween that ... I won't mind fucking you both up ...!"

"Oh fuck you both! I've had *ENOUGH* of this! I'm going to tell my father tha-"

"Piss off bitch!" Lyra snapped before kissing Kyo with a giggle. She felt so relieved that her frien- boyfriend had cracked for her, and sorted it all out. Lyra would've probably ended up hurting the princess if they'd gone upstairs, and there is no doubt the same would've happened with Kyo and Rin.

-----------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT

*Lyra shoved Thalia off with a giggle before splashing her with water. It had been a long time since she'd been childish like this, let alone with a girl. Usually she was used to picking bugs and storing them in jars with a group of boys, or playing football in the backyard.

Lyra had always been like this--- one of the boys. The only thing was she had a girly obsession with flowers, but other then that you'd half expect to see her in the local biker gang. When she was younger, Lyra would often tie her hair into a ponytail and tuck it underneath her hat, passing for a boy most of the time. But for some reason, playing a kids game with a girl felt weird ...

"You think you can beat me punk?!" she smirked before lunging at the girl, pinning her down against the rock.

"Try and splash me now!"​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Before she knew it she was thrown off of Lyra, with more water being splashed onto her. For once in a long time she was actually having fun. Last time she could remember was probably that time when she was with Mew in her sister's room, filling her bed with nails. 

However before she could think more on the subject Lyra pounced on her this time, pinning her to a rock. 

"Try and splash me now!"

Thalia smirked, she got a quick idea. She wasn't so sure about this, but might as well. She stopped trying to get free from Lyra's grasp, and just sat there, with Lyra pinning her to the rock for the moment. 

"I don't need to."

Then she sprung.

She gave Lyra a quick peck on the lips, and then smiled devilishly, wondering how she'd react.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Summoning Mission:_The Cave of Oss

Sanu had lost one of his new family, the guilt he felt was heavy it was like his father. No he was stronger then that fucking coward. In seconds anguish became unquestionable rage a determination. He released as many bones as he could the glass didn't budge."ahh I see you've awakended we've prepared for your steel hard bones. Just sit still like a good little test subject." The Doctor cackled before returning to his seat. Sanu was trapped and weakened as his mind dotted around looking for ideas. One came to him The Dance of the Wolverines if he infused that technique with all his bone spikes he could break out. He summoned as much Chakra as he could spar and thrusted his spikes in all directs.

"Resistance is futile! Give up!" Sanu screamed in rage as the pod began to crack."How about you give up trying to make me give up!!!!" With one more push his spikes skewered through the pod making it easier to spin then slice it away from him. Naked and pissed at such betrayal all he saw was red as he used The Clamantes Dance:Flower a small bone drill only covering parts of his hand and arm. The rage he felt unlocked this powerful dance yet since he was low on chakra he had to move fast. He rammed Dr.Saber his blood staining the panels around. Sanu began the massacre he promised stabbing,slashing until his body was clothed in blood. Blood excited and aroused Sanu it was the purest thing on this forsaken planet. 

Before he forgot he made his way down corridors till he found the largest. He had killed the security and had there I.D cards he swiped 1 before he was ok'd to walk through. Grimjack was in pain being forced into binding seals. Sanu merrily shot his finger bone drills destroying the seal and feild."So you never go back on your words. Such a honorable boy." Sanu laughed at being called Honorable."Hey it wasn't for that I need that summoning scroll" Grimjack bellowed his laughter as he brought his huge claw to Sanu's Left arm a bright intense glow of bright blue intensified around it once done a tattoo was placed on it.



Grimjack began to explain it."I was once the boss pantera Grimjack. The Sage pantera will meet you one day for your heroism. Yet today I give you a pantera contract to summon my children. Think of this as repayment for saving our lives. Choose who to lock the seal with and there color shall fill the seal on your arm." Sanu was gaining the powers to get stronger that he wished for. He walked over he wanted Kenpachi yet his Chakra was high enough. He looked to munenori he was the weakest one and smallest, Samanosuke seemed a logical choice yet."Munenori I choose you. We'll train together and become gods." Munenori looked up and smiled."uhh ok boss" Sanu bit his thumb and Munenori drew blood from his paw they wrote upon the contract changing the seal to a light blue color. He smiles yet was massively drained of chakra he made his way on top of Kenpachi and slept as they all escaped destroying the remaining research. Sanu before he slept needed to explain to Xemnas why he was naked when he returned.

*Summoning Mission:*Complete!


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He kissed the girl that was underneath him,"You wanna put on a show?"he asked before not giving her a chance to response...

He slammed his lips on hers, his eyes roaming down her body as he stuck his tongue inside of her mouth and began to claim territory of each inch. When Phoenix Tail released her, Kyo grabbed her sides and grind her hips on hers. Though the fabric heat was creating and Kyo was loving it...Kyo groaned a bit when Lyra finally bit back..

So damn feisty, Kyo touched her skin and her back arched up from the heat he was creating..

Kyo trailed his kisses down her to her neck, leaving love marks on it, he was able to plant a heart shaped one on her neck, but that didn't stop there, he kissed her chest and then down to her stomach...He pulled up when he got lower...

Kyo frowned as he watched the others stared at him, he was willing to put on a show but then he thought about it...If they were going to do it...She needed to remember a good day not where her whole body was going to be put on to show...Especially when that body belong to him..

He picked her up and made her wrap her legs around his waist,"I promise..I'll be gentle."he smirked as he walked upstairs and into his room...

"Love you...Lyra.."

_Fade to Black_


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Vanitas/???*

"Vanitas!!"

He could feel himself slipping away as she called out to him. He was overdoing it. His body was fried and his mind was all scrambled. The way the neurons were firing in his head it all just didn't seem right as everything was starting to fade to black. He felt so warm though as Kei held him and grabbed his hand. She was such an idiot... she cared about him so much but he never once opened up to her or treated her as more than an acquaintance. 

,"Hey!..Hey!! Can...Can you do me a favor..?"

She placed her forehead on his like she remembered Koji use to do,

"Fight with me?"she asked before using CopyCat and taking his strongest ability

She then pulled up and smiled at Vanitas,"I remember something...Vanitas...Koji was a huuugge sadistic!" Vanitas chuckled a bit as she seemed to sum up the person he kind of was and use to be. By virtue of once being apart of Koji it was only natural for Vanitas to have very similar characteristics given their connection. Kei seemed to be much more confident as the dragon seal on her back began to inch toward her face.


"But I was a masochist as well~"she giggled as the pool of blood became larger.

"Go get 'em little rabbit."

Whips of blood rose up from the floor the area of the attack was very large leaving virtually no escape for "Kojimposter" as the whips ripped at his body with it's lashes. He curled up as the strikes hit him over and over again ripping at him.

"You dirty filthy vermin loving bitch. You have no idea what you're asking for!!! If I show you my real face you won't stand a chance!!!" Kojimposter's right arm sprang forward stretching to an inhuman length as it turned a grotesque green color. His voice became much more hoarse and husky. The arm came crashing down not more than 5 feet away from Kei sending a tremor through the entire room. He beat the ground again with his engorged fist causing the already stressed floor to crack even more. The whips continued to lash at him.

*BOOM*

"STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT!!!!!" The left arm reached out and slammed on the ground as well, but this was it. This was the defining blow as the floor began to crumble.

*BOOM*

Both fists hit the ground causing the entire floor to break apart and swallow everyone in the room. They all fell through the floor, level to level as this monster continued to to bang on the ground.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra awoke later that evening, having slept through most of the day in Kyo's room on his bed. As she opened her eyes and saw her surroundings, the situation dawned on her. It had finally happened! After so much tension and 'will they, won't they?', she couldn't believe it. Her shorts and peices of her shirt were spread across the floor, while most of Kyo's clothes surrounded it.

"_Kyo?_ Are you awake?" she asked, shaking him gently before getting out of the bed. She reached for his dress shirt from last night's dinner and slipped it on, before putting her knickers back on. Doing so made her feel a little slutty, but it was far from that.

"I really want to go home ... I don't feel comfortable here ..." she mumbled as she climbed back into bed with him, snuggling in his arms. She paused for a moment before speaking again.

"It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be."

-----------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Lyra was surprised when Thalia planted the kiss on her lips. Where did that come from? Was it just a little tease or something more ...? They barely knew eachother ... well they'd known eachother around 3 years, but they weren't as close as say Lyra and Kyo. 

"You like to tease huh? Fair enough~" she smirked before kissing Thalia deeply, running her fingers through the girl's long ebony locks. They flowed into the warm water which reflected the two in a sort of hazy blue glow.

"Woah ... I kissed a girl and ... kinda liked it!"​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

"You like to tease huh? Fair enough~"

Lyra smirked and then kissed Thalia deeply. She could feel Lyra's fingers going through her hair, while Thalia moved her arms under Lyra's, tugging her body closer to hers. Flowing through the water Thalia smiled, she was having fun, even if she wouldn't originally see this as something _fun_.

"Woah ... I kissed a girl and ... kinda liked it!"

Thalia chuckled, she had to admit, she didn't hate it or find it revolting either. Even though she was enjoying herself she stopped her chuckling and softly said:

"What do you think Kyo's reaction would be if he saw us like this?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 17, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The door opened and a woman was looking at the Prince with unusual eyes. She smiled and allowed me in. But she seemed to be in a hurry.

"Noctis...Are you coming to get your mission?"she asked,"Your father always running you ragged, have you ever had a nice break?"Taiyou asked as she went into her desk drawer and was looking for the scroll that she had earlier today.

Noctis stood there as she saw her quickly looking for something and thought, "She knows me by appearance? I don't think we have met before, then I again don't remember much from my childhood." Noctis looked at the Fuzen kage, "Yeah, I came by to pick up the details. My father said you requested my help for a mission." 

The boy lied against the doorway with his arms crossed. The Fuzen kage find a scroll from her desk and came by to give it to me. "Here you go..."she said as she handed him a scroll,"I am very sorry for it seems like I am rushing to get to another meeting with my clan elders...Please take care Noctis."

The boy took the scroll and the Kage had rushed past him to go to her meeting. "Thanks..." Noctis had muttered before going the opposite way the Kage went. Noctis opened the scroll and read:



> *The Fallen Bird*
> 
> *Client:* Miss Shizuka
> *Rank:* B
> *Description:* Hello, I'm a teacher at the prestigous Fuzengakure Genjutsu Academy just north of the Land of Wind. With the recent Branded thing happening, all the children at the Academy are scared senseless. Well, one of the children has gone missing, and we have no idea where they are. This certain child is the ninth-cousin twice removed of the Fuzenkage, and despite not having any of the traits, the people who probably took her think she is a Fennikusu. She isn't, I swear! Please just rescue her. She's only 9.



"Branded kidnapped a girl.... They have fallen pretty low...." Noctis clenched his teeth getting more pissed by the second. "They will pay..." The boy moved towards the front gates where he had to meet up with his partner he was assigned with. 

As he was walking, Noctis had seen a boy up ahead. What was even more unusual was that he didn't look too happy. Noctis started to approach him, "I guess he shall be my assigned mission partner. Hopefully we both have enough strength to save this girl..." Noctis had thought in his mind.

The boy had snorted and said, "Took you long enough to get here. What happened had a mental breakdown from wondering if you should walk left or right." Without even waiting he responded, "Nevermind it would take you way too long to comprehend that. Just give me the scroll already."  He reached his hand out expecting the mission specs.

At that moment, Noctis was frusterated by the fact that he had to deal with many ignorant partners, this not being that surprising to him. But as always he had been planning to lecture him as he did with his other partners about teamwork. With one step focusing on his agility, Noctis had appeared right behind the boy facing the opposing direction from his back. "Cooperation is a big deal in teamwork, and I hope you understand that by now... Otherwise we will not be able to succeed in this mission..." Noctis had closed his eyes as he hands over the scroll with the mission specs behind the boy. 

"Anyways... Might I ask your name?" Noctis had asked out of curiosity, "I'm known by the Prince of the Ranen clan, Noctis. But I'd rather you call me Noct." Noctis saying the same thing he always says to new people he meets when introducing himself.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 17, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Pegusas heard what ReiMei said and fly to the skies. Akina was relaxing as she heard ReiMei's voice. She started to blush as she was naked. She smiled, "sorry I did not wait for you. Pegusas trusted you to be with me, he is protective of me. Akina move her hair to cover her breasts, but her breasts still show. She duck down as low in the water her hair started to float in the water. She was getting comfortable again as she gathers her thoughts and emotions. She touches ReiMei's shoulder to see where he was in the bath. She let go of his shoulder as the warm water calmed down, "The water feels so good to my sweaty body." Her face was less red from blushing, she was so relaxed with a naked man.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She scoffed. "Yea it was bad. Damn cold ruined my winter wonderland dream. lt was shattered before my eyes." she said nodding. She hated that mission. The flower she saw was beautiful though. That was the only thing good that came out of an experience like that. Everything else was just plain horrible and cold. She thought about the fur coat part seeing Spike if she remembered correctly tense a little and radiate anger when they told her that. She narrowed her eyes at him telling him with her eyes "you wish your fur could touch me" she than shook her anger away.

*Solidad*

She felt it become slightly quiet. 
"You know we could all go on a mission together. You know to trvel to gether or ....kareoki? Love that too." Solidad mused. She loved traveling and singing. She loved even more doing it at the same time thought the singing was mostly her. Damian sang sometimes,beautiful voice he had she admitted, but mostly he kept quiet and watched which annoyed her sometimes. She liked noise and to party he like to shut up and read. That bored sometimes and to spend enternity like that...she did not know what to do. She shuttered at that thought thinking dieing is sometimes preferable.

*Damon*

Damon eyed Solidad's request. A mission sounded fun. lt would be rather amusing to to go with these two over here. He was tired of being imprisoned her doing nothing but training and he wanted out. Violet was not her though.....The singing part was questionable. He did not like to sing or even know if he was good at it. He was not a person who like attention and rather prefered sitting in the back.
He would give it a chance though if it was picked. He did like to try knew things.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 17, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'I Think It's Time For Me & You To Take Over The World'_

Yamamoto hated people glaring at his left eye. Wondering why his forehead protector was always draped over it. Was it that conspicuous? Usually Yamamoto was tolerantly if it was the odd look, or at least if you had the decency to not glare but those who did not, were treated with Contempt. 

"Look at me again and I will put my fist through you're fucking temple." He said with calm aggression.

The man quickly dropped his glaze, yielding to the aggressive youth. As Yamamoto walked on his temper was still brewing. But then he saw some beautiful girls and tried to smile at them catching their attention. Zero had noticed this and shook his head at the dirty perve. 

*"Now what are two refugees from the Leaf like yourself doing out here? You know Yamamato Takashi and Zero Inugami their are a lot of dangerous people out here."*

Yamamoto walked nonchalantly with his hands behind his head and responded instinctively. "Sorry, don't know a Yamamoto or That Inugami bloke." 

"Come on Zero. Leave that weirdo alone." 

Zero just stared at Yamamoto, he truly was a idiot. Well that goes their option of casually ignoring the man. But Zero was intrigued by how he knew their names. He had obviously seen pictures of them too if he could pick them out and call then. 

*Zero Inugami*
_'And I Won't Be Denied By You'_

Well he agreed to help out Yamamoto. So now it understood being the brains too. The guy was just a fool. He had to explain to them why they could not just ignore this guy so easily as Yamamoto wanted.

"Oi perve. This guy had our names, Obviously seen our pictures. That leaves two options." Zero deducted. 

"He either wants to talk to us about something pretty important or he wants to kill us" 

Yamamoto's mouth curved into a smile as Zero mentioned the word kill. He knew he was hoping for a fight. He shook his head before surveying the stranger. Obviously Shinobi. Also seemed quite competent. They would have to be careful which was hard with a hot head like Yamamoto. 

"You found us stranger, now what do you want?" His tone not aggressive but not friendly and welcoming either.


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo woke up slowly, he didn't move or anything he just watched her put on her clothes that he didn't destroy. He smiled when she climbed back into bed with him and snuggled back into his arm. He closed his eyes for a minute and then kissed her forehead before not doing anything.

He looked down at her and smiled,"You wanna go home that fast?"he asked before smiling,"And I was just enjoying myself.."

He didn't even have to look down before knowing she was giving him death glares. Kyo sighed and got up from bed as he put back on his clothes, he kissed her on the forehead before leaving the room and calling a cab, he didn't hear nothing but whispering from the maids and butlers from around the room

It seemed like they weren't the only ones getting busy that night, Kyo sighed as he called up a cart and packed his and Lyra things and placed it in the back..

Before long they were back on the road to Fuzen...

This was the most interesting trip indeed
----
*Kei Aosuki*


Kei eyes widen as she felt the tremors rocket though the whole building, soon the floors began to fall from underneath her. She shook and fell with them, but as she fell she quickly reacted by jumping on one of the falling floor crack and catching Vanitas, she held him close. She knew that her body could take more damage then his at the minute...

Kei moved her body so she Vanitas could be on top of her and she was on bottom as they fell...

Kei slammed into the ground and she could feel her ribs break and the extra weight of Vanitas and his armor cracked her right leg...Kei gasped as she held back a painful scream...

She bit her tongue as she moved off from under Vanitas, she tried to stand but her right leg cracked more under the pressure of her own weight...

She got in front of Vanitas with her arm stretched out....She had to...She had to stay awake...

Kei smiled weakly as she could feel blood pouring out of her wound,"...I..I am doing a really...Really bad job at protecting you..."she took note...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*
_Rescue Mission:_The Fallen Bird

Sanu watched the mans quick movements to his back."Cooperation is a big deal in teamwork, and I hope you understand that by now... Otherwise we will not be able to succeed in this mission...Anyways... Might I ask your name? I'm known by the Prince of the Ranen clan, Noctis. But I'd rather you call me Noct." Sanu was puzzled did he just bitch about teamwork when he was late. The shaves precious time needed to complete it how dare he."No it's really how well you don't get in my way." Sanu took the mission specs he held it up to the light revealing his pantera contract tattoo."Exchanging names is pointless if you die I'll have know a nobodies name. Yet I will be gracious I am Sanu. I'm know as the Bone Scythe of Kaguya. Now let us get moving."

Without even wasting time Sanu raced past Noctis. He flew flipping himself with a backwards flip using chakra concentration to speed from tree to tree.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 17, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei stood up to bow to the man. "I'm 19 sir." ReiMei was feeling uncomfortable at being barraged at his questions. "I am from Hoshigakure." ReiMei couldn't think all he could do was nervously spit out the answers trying to please Akina's dad. "Sir, I like to train ninjutsu and explore." ReiMei could barely get an answer out before another came at him. "No Sir, I love you daughter so.." ReiMei looked over at Akina nervously. "I think 16." ReiMei closed his eyes calming himself down. "Yes I would love to have kids sir. And no I would take care of them." ReiMei sat back down once again, but this time his eyes dropped to his lap. 'I hope I didn't mess up.'


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 17, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Noctis saw this boy didn't care much about teamwork, he knew he was going to have a hard time trying to rescue the girl. "No it's really how well you don't get in my way." The boy had said viciously. Noctis had tightened his gloves while listening to this. "This boy... He feels different from others.. His aura is giving off darkness... Should I be able to trust him?" Noctis had thought suspiciously looking at him.

"Exchanging names is pointless if you die I'll have know a nobodies name. Yet I will be gracious I am Sanu. I'm know as the Bone Scythe of Kaguya. Now let us get moving." The boy named Sanu moved out without any hesitation.

Noctis was annoyed by this person but tried to focus on saving the girl more than anything. "Well... I hope he won't affect saving this girl. It would be bad if there was blood shedded due to his ignorance..." Noctis started to move towards the Fuzenkagure Genjutsu Academy where Sanu was headed as well. 

Noctis focused on his agility and instantly caught up with Sanu, "Look, we both don't like each other, but the Branded have gone too far by kidnapping an innocent, little girl... If we fail... I can't forgive myself... We will have to put aside our differences just for the sake of rescuing this girl." Noctis looked at him and grinned. "But just be sure to know that your working with one of the fastest Ninja of the Ranen Clan." Noctis averted his eyes and looked straight ahead towards the direction of their destination.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was blushing as she was enbrassed about her dad questioning ReiMei like that and felt his heartbeat jumped a few beats quicker than normal. She was wondering to ditch her dad this was also making her uncomfortable as well thinking that her dad thinks that ever guy she met was not good enough for her to even date. Akina looked at ReiMei and started to do sign language to tell him something as she remember where the door was and looked at it as her staff was pointing in the direction of the door. She was going to get herself and ReiMei out of here by acting a little while it was really real. She started to shake as she was cold and put her hand to her head and sway a bit, "ReiMei I don't feel weell might fever came back and I feel like I am going to faint, can you take me back to the clinic?" She put her elbow on the table to keep her head from facepalming into her shrimp pasta.

*Hakro and AkinaEzel*

"I rather go on a mission than sing in front of a crowd. What did you have in mind." "Sounds good for both way or we could have a dance competeion too." Akina knows Hakro could dance, but she was not going to keep that too her self. Both of them was ready for some action than training for three years and dealing with plain horror half of the time. He was pumped if they could go on a mission since they had not receied one yet. Spike thump his tail but away from Diana that she would not killed him for his fur but sell it instead. "You mean these flowers," Akina open a book with pressed flowers all over the country that she been in the last three years and showed them to Diana as the flowers were pressed and they would not get old and die, they were preserved it was something she wanted to start collecting to remember where she been and the smells that made her remember what happen there.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 17, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_Goodwill Shall Be Trusted For Now (Part Two)
-Alliance-_
​
The current location is a rather large island, far off from any other land. The island breathes out death for anyone that attempts to pass without welcome. In the dark waters around it, there are multiple broken-down ships that are now lifeless. They were the example of such people that did not get an 'invitation'. One of the few only ships allowed to come has boarded ten minutes ago.

In the middle of the island is a very large stadium that contains hundreds of people. This is a stadium that will shed blood and tears. Yes, this is the Calamity Battle Tournament. Inside the stadium and in the far east side, is a room that can hold in a good amount of people. This is the room for team Setsuko, same for the other teams. 

In this room is Vuruya Uimori, Lidvia De Shuersen and Shirou Setsuko. They each stand or sit at their own respective locations, Vuruya sitting comfortably on the couch, Lidvia setting on the couch next to that in a rather lady-like manner. However, considering their difference in age it should the former that should be more lady-like. While Shirou Setsuko stands against the wall in a not-so-relaxed way. Still unease about these two very unlikely people being his teammates. 

"I'll ask you again, what are your reasons for teaming up with me?"

Shirou says so with assertiveness and a straightforward tone. His silver eyes not leaving either of them. That's right, just because they bothered to form a team with him at the right time dosen't mean he can trust them. They are still the people that hurt others and tried to kill him. Thus, the boy isn't convinced.

"That's right, I hoped you weren't going to get too friendly. I still don't like you either way. After you beat me, I was taken away by the Branded and punished for my failure. Eventually I escaped and left the Branded for good. I heard that there was a tournament being held and that the winner would get the Cyrelius Key as the prize. I heard you were in it too, so that would give me a chance to pay you back for what you did.  Not only that but I hear those Branded fuckers are also after it, so It'll give me a chance to shove it in their faces and take away what they tried to get! "

Vuruya finished with a sick grin across her face. Starring harshly at the boy near the wall. From telling what she said, it's a believable thing to come from her. Even if it was a bit vicious. Then Shirou's gaze wandered to Lidvia, who sat quietly. The girl must have noticed as she began to speak.

"I can tell what your thinking Shirou-oniichan by how your looking at me. Your wondering why I'm still alive after Crow ripped my heart out. Well, how do you think Barius gained all of those lives? From me of course, my Clan's ability lets me gain a life for every person I've killed, I passed it on and the same thing went for him. My reasons for entering the tournament are just about identical as Vuruya's. I personally want to see Crow fail miserable at his mission for taking away one of my lives. So there you have it.  "

Lidvia spoke rather politely, in contrast to Vuruya. Yet, there was still a sense of hostility coming from her. She took a sip of tea, that he hadn't even noticed was there. Shirou thought he might as well accept that. He knew he didn't have much of a choice. 

Then he remembered, that man in black that attacked them. Crow was his name, he had to ask about hi-

"HIII!!!!"

The new voice interrupts their thoughts. Yet the voice dosen't exactly come from a person. It comes from the white haired person with a cheerful smile on the television screen. The three both switch their attentions to the screen.

"Hello and welcome to the Calamity Battle Tournament! I'm the creator and host of the tournament, Byakuran! I hope you all had a safe trip here, however the same can't be said to those that tried to get here without an invitation. Moving on, the matches will consist of a match between two teams that consist of three fighters! The fights will be one on one and the winner will be decided when all three members of the opposing team have been defeated! Now, just like you all I'm not a fan of waiting! So we'll begin with the first match-

...*Team Setsuko vs Team Masho!*"

And just like that...the first match of the Calamity Battle Tournament has been decided...

Haha, good luck~"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Rescue Mission:_The Fallen Bird

Sanu had already seen his speed and his thoughts swirled in his head."Great my partner is a wussy bitch who looks like he's gonna cry. Pfft older people and there retarded emotions" He was again interrupted in his thought process by as Sanu says the bitch."Look, we both don't like each other, but the Branded have gone too far by kidnapping an innocent, little girl... If we fail... I can't forgive myself... We will have to put aside our differences just for the sake of rescuing this girl. But just be sure to know that your working with one of the fastest Ninja of the Ranen Clan." Sanu carried less about his words and went back to his thoughts. "I can't wait to kill as many of them as I can oooh I can just visualise all that glorious blood." Sanu unknowingly licked his lips at his murderous pondering.

Increasing his speed he kept his distant a branch back from noctis watching him closely."Hey Noctis was it just listen up get in my way and your fodder." Just as he said that they reached the academy. He saw what seemed to be a teacher crying. Her tears for the girl activated and emotionless facade from Sanu."Does she perceive failure why is she in tears?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

At first the one called Yamamato sort of just brushed him off and tried to pretend like he was someone else. He even called him a "weirdo" then again when you are wearing a fully bodysuit and a mask you must look like a weirdo to other people. Vanitas was about to speak up once again but the one called Zero decided to reason with Yamamato. The kid had really good deductive reasoning skills being able to figure out the two scenarios that Vanitas would be there for. Either to kill them or to talk them.

Vanitas wasn't a mind reader or anything but he could see Yamamato smile at the notion he was there to kill them. Now it was time for Vanitas to use his deductive reasoning skills, a guy like this with the info he had seen in dossier, he was a battle brat. Someone who got off on the thrill of battle and reveled in it, that was a clue as to how to appeal to these guys.

"You found us stranger, now what do you want?" 

"You're obviously the brains here despite being two years younger. Well guys I've gone through a lot of trouble to track you guys down. My boss wants you guys to join us... The world as you can tell is on the brink of destruction and we want to fix it. The Branded have cast a very large dark shadow, but the fact is that their are worst things hiding in that shadow. The real monsters that go bump in the night... I've been sent here to recruit you two for the coming conflict. We're going to save the world and we want you two on our team."  That was the pitch plain and simple. Vanitas wasn't trying to play games anymore he knew that the scope of his words might be lost on the idiot, and that Zero might be skeptical. But he felt like his words had a certain honesty to them. The questions that would be raised by them about the "real monsters" was of no real consequence. They saw what damage the Branded did to their home, the thought of their being someone worse, he hoped that would be enough for them to agree to join him.
---

*Vanitas*

Ikuto, Vanitas, and Kei fell down every level for what seemed like forever. The monster in front of them becoming more and more grotesque as they fell through the floors. Vanitas felt so helpless as Kei grabbed him once again and tried to cushion his fall to the through the floors of the building. He could see her trying to hide the pain as his weight and the impact of the fall caused a part of her body to crack. They made it to the first floor after what seemed like forever and she rolled him off of her. 

"...I..I am doing a really...Really bad job at protecting you..."

He chuckled a little bit not to be mean but because he was the one who had been trying to protect her for the past three years. As Koji and now as Vanitas he was always doing things behind her back to be her guardian angel.

"Kei Aosuki you did an incredible job...We fell into a trap and that's no ones spot. We didn't find _her_..."He had let the mission to find _her_ consume him over the past three years. Not just because of his former self's feelings but because Tenshi was worried about her daughter as well. He wanted to bring them back together... Vanitas began to lean up to inspect the situation as the banging had stopped once they reached the first floor. He leaned up and he almost puked right there when he finally saw their enemy's true face.



"We have to run Kei... You need to put up a barrier around that thing and trap it. The strongest one you possibly can. At our current battle strength and Ikuto in the mental state he's in we have no shot of winning right now.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 17, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei picked up Akina's staff activating his Kessokugan, the staff slowly warped into nothing and, picking up Akina into his arms and slowly warping him and Akina outside of Konoha. "Whew..." ReiMei wasn't used to using the technique, he softly let Akina down. "I'm still not used to that." He turned around and softly kissed Akina, but this time it wasn't a peck but a long romantic kiss, wrapping his arms around her waist gently. 

ReiMei Focused warping Akina's staff back and handing it to her. "We are going to the beach baby." ReiMei blushed as he thought about what he said. 'My heart is still pounding against my chest, but this time its because of Akina.' ReiMei walked a little bit ahead of Akina, he didn't want to make her feel useless by helping her all the time.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"It is fine. we learn and get better with our techniques each day." She was blushing as He kissed her deeply. She kept up with his paced as they walked to the beach. "It have been awhile since I went to the beach, hotshot." She felt her heart beat beat in her chest and made her blush of what ReiMei said ti her dad but she was touched by it. As they stepped on the sand of the beach she smelled the sea water, she took of her shoes to feel the sand under her feet it was much softer than the desert out side of Suna. "This is a wonderful surprise, everything seemed perfect even though everything that is still going on and I was touched by what you said to my dad She wraped one of her arms around his neck and kissed him a deep romatic kiss while the other hand was holding her staff.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 17, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As they both were moving through the tree, Sanu had said a similar thing Noctis had heard numerous times with his other partner. "Hey Noctis was it just listen up get in my way and your fodder." Noctis had no expression on his face, "Its funny how I heard that saying numerous times from other people... But I tend to ignore that saying..." The Prince seemed to stay confident and focused. 

Both of them reached the Academy and tried to find the client who summoned them. A woman dressed in purple was at the front entrance. Noctis and Sanu approached her, "Excuse me, are you Miss Shizuka? We are ninja from Fuzenkagure who were ordered to help you retrieve a small girl from an organization known as the Branded?" Noctis crossed his arms and tilted his head.

The woman started to break down and shed tears, "Yes, Marlene, thats her name... She recently disappeared and all we found was that Branded had been spotted near the forest during the time of her disappearance." She started to wipe her tears. "Please... I beg of you, bring her back safely. She's just an innocent little girl who was mistaken to have the blood line of the Fennikusu. The branded assumed that and have taken her!" The woman fell on her knees and started crying more. 

Noctis tightened his fists, "Branded have started targetting Fennikusu now?! No... Those bastards!" The Prince closed his eyes and then thought, "Aosuki clan is in danger... Since that girl has a relation to that clan, it is my job as a future leader to help out the sister clan..."
Noctis opened his eyes and spoke, "Miss Shizuka, I will do all I can to save the girl... It.. is hard to lose someone in the darkness... I've been through that road before..." Eyes of determination sparked,

Her tears for the girl activated and emotionless facade from Sanu."Does she perceive failure why is she in tears?"

The Prince was confused by the carelessness Sanu gave out. "Anyways, we should go track the Branded's current hideout. They could not have gotten far."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 17, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT
*

ReiMei smiled and watched Akina. "It was how I felt." ReiMei smiled kissing Akina deeply once again, wrapping his arms snugly around her waist. "Everything I said was true, I do love you Akina." ReiMei let go of Akina and ran to the where the shore met the water, taking his shirt and pants off diving into the water. "This water feels great" ReiMei dived under the water for a minute, resurfacing shaking the water out of his hair. "Hey Akina come in its nice and cool." ReiMei floated in the water close to the shore so he could see Akina. It was pretty dark and Akina is tough, but ReiMei wasn't taking any chances. 'Her dad doesn't like me..'


----------



## Chronos (Jul 17, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
*...Liar...*​
*~thump~~thump~*

The sound of Ikuto's heart beat could be heard in the resounding darkness that Ikuto had been swallowed into... The battle continued as Ikuto was trapped within this barrier of lightning... It seemed that... the monster that appeared before him... only took shape of Ikuto's sister. 

*~thump~









~thump~*

So this was you're dirty mind trick? Did you really think that you would get away from this fucking alive? No, you went waaayyy to far this time. Ikuto raged built up to an amount that it wasn't shown in any of his facial features, only this dull look that soon rose up to view the surrounding scenery. That fact that he was no longer useful here was burning his insides... ha! yeah right.

*~thump~




















~thump~*

Ikuto eyes slowly started to gather a large amount of Chakara Ikuto willingly closed his eyes... Running... Ikuto just closed his eyes... 

*~~thump~~












~~thump~~*

"Skeith... I won't be your toy anymore."

Ikuto had seemed to journey inside his soul... he met with a man. Dark glowing red eyes, with a suit that matched his black color shirt. A rather handsome man truthfully, but that 'mask' he was wearing was only a small primitive cloak to hide his true form, this man was Skeith. 

Ikuto did not engage in conversation. Ikuto had already held this man's neck. The chakara in his eyes had grown stronger. His vision had grow mo proficient. The man laid on his knees as Ikuto placed an amazing amount of pressure on his neck, it coughed in pain, but Ikuto glared down that dark filled monster. This demon.

"Skeith" 

Ikuto said as the surrounding darkness started to blow around him, like leaves when they blew in circles at the village. Around him, slowly pasting themselves amongst his body as he finished the job with snapping the neck of the man before him.

"You are my toy, Skeith."

*-FLICK-*

A body a flames surrounded him as he soon made his way towards the Kei and Venitas. 

*-FLICK-*

A stream of flames that created a wall were the monster was created the moment Ikuto flicked his fingers. He looked at the two as his body seemed to have... changed. His appearance had completely changed. His hair had returned to its white snowy like color as he looked up at the raging demon that stood before him. Ikuto had mastered his darkness, he had mastered Skeith...

He lowered his face as he walked towards Kei. Slicing anything was on top of her and picking her up. He legs and ribs were heavily broken... He moved slightly towards a place were Venitas stood and placed her there gently.

"I'm sorry for not being much help... I'll make that bastard pay... He did this too you... I promised myself I wouldn't let you get hurt and that's the first thing that happens... But this ends here. Kei, please... Go with Ko--Venitas and get out of here... I can't heal you now.."

Ikuto placed his hand on her cheek as he saw her beaten up body, his anger raged lager... he could destroy the world with such large amount of anger. But he didn't show it through emotions, he didn't seem angry at all.

"Kei, you're the most important thing in my life... don' die now. If you die here... I don't know what I will do... I'll probably die out of depression... Knowing that I would never have the woman that inspires me to get stronger, to live and to protect. To move everyday forward and never look back... I can't lose you here, Kei. I just can't. "

He swayed his eyes towards Venitas as he  stood and told him to his ear.

"I know... she'll end up in your arms in the future. I have nothing more to ask of you. I'll have to accept this fact. But, I ask you to do only one thing for me... Take her to safety..."

He turned towards the monster.

"You two... go on ahead. I'll take this beast while you two get away."

Ikuto turned his head as he revealed his face.



"You think you can just get away with turning into my sister and using that against me? You signed you death warrant the moment you decided to use that bullshit technique to get me."

Ikuto swung his blade as he slight rose his arm with the position to flick his finger once more.

"Sorry, but I have to kill you now."

*-FLICK-*

Ikuto revealed his final and last tomoe...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I love you too ReiMei." She heard him took off to the ocean. She took off her pants and shirt, she was only wearing her underwear and bra atleast she remember at the last minute to put it on. She dived in as she resurfaced next to him as she splashed ReiMei. "Sorry about my dad, he is over protective of me because I am his daughter and also blind. I guessed that comes natural to any dad, my mom is tough and you get on her bad side she will not hold back. It's been awhile since I heard her in Suna. You give my parents a shot they will come around to like you." She smile, as she floats on her back as she stays closed to ReiMei, not knowing what could happen in the ocean it's self.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Rescue Mission:_The Fallen Bird

Noctis asked a stupid question again.  "Have you never cared for someone? Anyways, we should go track the Branded's current hideout. They could not have gotten far." Sanu ignored Noctis and walked over to the teacher." Miss Shizuka? Do you have anything of Marlenes clothes,favorite book anything at all?"  Miss Shizuka looked at Sanu and said before hurrying to find something. "Yes her ribbon was left here when she was taken."Just as fast as she hurried in She came out with a frilly pink ribbon. 

This should be good enough. Sanu bit his right thumb till it bled then slid the blood along the contract afterwards he used the proper hand seals then proceeded to slam his hand to the earth."Summoning Jutsu!" The Seal lit up on the ground and poof Munenori was summoned he stretched then purred seeing his friend."Hey Boss whatcha needs from me?" Sanu gave him the ribbon to sniff."I'm not very good at this but the scent is stronger in this direction." Without a second thought Sanu and Munenori dashed forward heading north towards the girl.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 17, 2011)

ReiMei Mayonaka LT

ReiMei closed his eyes as Akina splashed him. "I understand where he's coming from, I'm your boyfriend and I want to protect you no matter what. " ReiMei silently dived under the water coming up under Akina tickling her.  [color="DeepSkyBlue" ]"Hey there."[/color] ReiMei floated right next to Akina. [color="DeepSkyBlue"] "I was thinking about what your dad asked me about kids,  what do you think about having kids Akina? "[/color]


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina squealed with laughter as she was tickled by ReiMei, she tickle him back with some seaweed, then putting it in his hair as she smiled. "I don't mind having kids, but I think we should wait a little bit, my parents would be mad at me for getting pregant right away and they could be some trouble to cause some bloodshed, I don't know how mad they could get to tortured any of us." She cocked her head towars Reimei as she kissed him on the lips as she tasted the salt water on them, reminds me of those sea salt iceceam cones I as ate them as a kid. Sweet, tangy and salty at the same time and you are like that yourself ReiMei."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 17, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Sanu was acting pretty cautious, he had asked for a belonging of the missing girl and the woman came out with her pink ribbon. Noctis was wanting to see what Sanu would do with this, so he began to use a summoning jutsu to summon a Bone Panther to sniff out her scent. The Prince was very impressed and a bit jealous of his own lack of a summoning. The Panther seemed to pick up a scent and both Sanu and the summoning dashed towards the direction of where the scent was coming from.

Noctis then realized something, they could get ambushed by Branded if they approach even one step near the source of the scent. But they head off in the distance, as Noctis bowed to the school teacher, "Do not fret, I will give my life to save anyone related to my sister clan." With that, Noctis used his agility to speed up and try to catch up to Sanu before anything happens. 

"Crap, that reckless boy, he's too eager to do kill Branded... Theres no telling what might happen if we reach there..." He rushed forward, and with one step onto the ground he appeared right behind Sanu. "Sanu! Wait... we can't just rush in! We have to come up with a strategy before engaging our enemy otherwise we'd risk the girl's life!" Noctis had said right behind him. "You still haven't fully seen my capabilities as a Ninja. Surveillance is one of my specialties with the help of my Lightning release." Noctis smirked as he raised out his one hand.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kagura Sanu*
_Rescue Mission:_The Fallen Bird

Again and again Noctis annoyed him but what he said next almost made Sanu stab him."Sanu! Wait... we can't just rush in! We have to come up with a strategy before engaging our enemy otherwise we'd risk the girl's life! You still haven't fully seen my capabilities as a Ninja. Surveillance is one of my specialties with the help of my Lightning release." Sanu had enough of this shit. "Do you honestly see me as a retard? That I would just waltz onto the branded full frontal? Your disrespected and disregarding my skills as a ninja something you yourself have not shown to me."Anger and venom powered every word. "Now start being useful and scout ahead the site is over there." Sanu pointed to a building construction site. Before even alerting Noctis he used slide from the tree then out of site to wait for a signal.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 17, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei tried to get the seaweed out of his hair butcead distracted by Akina kissing him,  he smiled. "I'll wait until your ready, there's no rush."ReiMei dived under again dislodging the seaweed, resurfacing right next to Akina.  "Tell me Akina, what are you thinking about right now." ReiMei looked over at Akina. "I think that you are the girl I've been searching for to make me happy, a girl who is sweet, understanding,  and kind. I can have a deep conversation with you and then have the funnest time with you. That's why I love you akina" ReiMei kissed her softly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Vanitas*

As things got to their bleakest a new hero emerged, a hero that Vanitas wished he didn't have to take help from but in this situations beggars could not be choosers. Ikuto emerged with snow white hair, it reminded Vanitas of the first time he met him in the woods. When the sanctimonious bastard made it his job to lead Kei and a group of other genin to their death, but this time he was different. Their was a storm brewing within him, no storm was too tame this was a maelstrom. His anger at the Abomination's deceits and mind games had propelled his power to a whole other level. Ikuto approached putting Kei by Vanitas, he got up and Ikuto leaned in to talk into his ear. 

"I know... she'll end up in your arms in the future. I have nothing more to ask of you. I'll have to accept this fact. But, I ask you to do only one thing for me... Take her to safety..."

Vanitas didn't say anything, he didn't really like how Ikuto was talking. As if he wouldn't be there anymore and as if he knew the future. Vanitas wanted to say something but he understood even if he didn't agree with Ikuto's sentiments. He struggled to get Kei up as he began to float off the ground. The kick and the fall down the endless amount of floors in the building had powered the suit up enough fly.

"You two... go on ahead. I'll take this beast while you two get away."

"Uchiha Ikuto... I will not forgive you if you lose here. And worse if you die here... I'll grab your soul from the depths of hell and kick your ass myself. We've fought side by side for three years and I can honestly say I hate your fucking guts... but I respect you. I'm sure we'll see each other again. Good Luck." With that Vanitas blasted off carrying Kei in his arms off towards the closest place he knew they could get medical attention. They flew up into the sky.

"That idiot... he better make it out of there..."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
You Moron...​
The beast screamed as the flames ignited on it's tongue, the flames scorched through his insides as Ikuto's burning rages flowed through the very flames that the monster had gulped down it disgusting throat. Ikuto took one step as his eyes analyzed this things body with the out most disgust in his stare.

"You know, it's amazing how flames can be use for so many things."

Ikuto said as he took as step the dark shadow that his eyes gave out showed the slight glim of an over powered darkness that raged insanely inside Ikuto soul. The beast winced at Ikuto knowing that this boy showed the most atrocious , ferocious, evil look behind those calm eyes that glared into what seemed like deep within the conscious of his soul.

*-FLICK-  * 

With another snap of his fingers Ikuto had made his flames rip through the green disgusting amount of skulls and flesh that this monster gave out from it hideous body, Ikuto continued as he pointed his hand towards the beast, scream of anguish and pain resounded in the nights cold and heavy darkness.

"Fire is used to power up object, roast food, give warmth in a colds day, when the time come relax a human being with the gently sound of wood cracking under the chimney. It has so many uses. But in my case..."

*-FLICK- *

Ikuto aimed for those eyes. Eyes that gave Ikuto a disturbed feeling as he saw all those blasted eyes that gave him the urge to hurl out what he ate in the past... 18 years. He beast felt the very flames drive into the sockets of his eyes, drilling themselves deeper as he took a large amounts of steps back.

Ikuto with such a tight grip on his blade it seems he could snap that thing in half, but so Ikuto continued walking to a slow pace towards the beast. No, he wasn't gonna get out of this alive, of course not.

"In my case the flames work like origami to me. I can create whatever I desire with my power. My mind just need to focus on the shape and on it's purpose. It so simple as that. I can create a sphere."

Ikuto raised his hand as he slightly twisted his hand to create a sphere of fire in the palm of his hand, about the size of a ransegan as he threw it towards the beast mouth, the beast once again swallowed the flames and screamed in pain.

"...Into a whip." 

Ikuto swung the hand that didn't held the blade and a stream of flames was created the instant he did, the flames had fluency, it moved as if it was a real whip before the monster could return to his feet he swung his arm and the flames wrapped themselves around the beats neck and burning whatever things he had around that he soon pulled with all the strength he could muster up and slammed him into the floor, closing up into his face. Ikuto stopped his nose and leaned closer...

"...A spear."

He threw his blade into the air. Clapping the palm of his hand he slowly separated them creating a spear of scorching blue flames that lighted up the night. As spin it once, twice, three times in one hand at the same time he pulled his arm back, the abomination staring up at him in fear as he trusted the flaming spear into the cranium of this horrific beats. 

Ikuto walked back as the monster screeched in this large amount of pain as the spear was literally wedge into his skull. Ikuto calmly raised his hand and held the blade on it's hilt the moment it was within reach of his hand. He rested the sword on his right shoulder as he held it with his firm grip. A close up to his lips as he mention this words while the side of his mouth lifted in disgust

"...An explosion."

The flame erupted into and explosion of fire. The fire engulfing the body into it's scorching blue flames, rapidly burning the flesh of this monster as Ikuto stared at it, it's screams were pleasing.

"How does it feel? How does it feel to burn in the strongest flames the Uchiha have ever created? You scream, but that's just letting the flames a passage into your internal organs. Feel as the fires burn every edge of your heart, stomach, lugs, intestines, I want you to burn into the heel of my feel. You crossed the line the moment you turned into my sister, you crossed the line the moment you cause harm to my friends."

The monster shorted down to size as it turned to a 'human' again. This time...



"Ikuto..."

Ikuto eyes widen as he turned into another woman in his life.


Marta Fuyibayashi

"You... friend!!!"

*-FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK,FLICK-*

She scream as Ikuto shot a massive barrage of flames that ignited the body fiercely, burning the flesh of his bones Ikuto continued as his anger was finally shown amongst his eys.

"You! You Would attack me, Knowing who I am."

"Marta is dead. And nothing that I do is gonna bring her back to life. That's a fact."

Ikuto eyes burned with fury as his sharingan showed.

"The fact that you decided to take that from was the moment that you accepted hell in you life!!"

*-Flick-*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Sanu's head boiled from my responses to him, "Do you honestly see me as a retard? That I would just waltz onto the branded full frontal? Your disrespected and disregarding my skills as a ninja something you yourself have not shown to me."

Noctis stopped and looked at him, "Your anger and eagerness shows your killer's intent to slay all these Branded? Am I right? Or was I mistaken when you said yourself that you couldn't wait to defeat the branded?" The Prince looked sternly into his raging eyes, "Very well..." 

"Now start being useful and scout ahead the site is over there."

Noctis ignored the harsh words knowing he can control his temper and just focused on the main situation at hand. He nodded and placed his palm on the ground. "Lightning Release!" Lightning streams started to flow through the ground and head towards the targeted site ahead of them. Noctis closed his eyes so he could fully concentrate on the chakra nature around the streams. Noctis started to speak, "Three chakra infused beings on our 10 o'clock position and two others on our 1 o'clock position as we speak. They seem to be scouts as well." The Prince starts to focus more into the distance of his streams, "I can feel mass chakra source in the greater distance, there's no doubt its the Branded hideout. There's a genjutsu surrounding the area, I can tell. I have felt these Chakra levels before." 

Noctis started to realize he couldn't tell the chakra natures apart from each other thus he couldn't exactly locate Marlene... Noctis opened his eyes and slammed his fist onto the ground. "I'm afraid thats all I can do..." The Prince stood up and tried to think of a solution... "We can't get to the hideout with the ninja in front of us. If they hear one sound, they will alert the hideout and we wouldn't be in a very good position...Plus that Genjutsu is going to be a bother." Noctis was yet again discouraged by the fact that he couldn't activate his Surigan yet or it would have helped greatly. "Any Ideas Sanu?"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kagura Sanu LT*

Sanu didn't like Noctis yet he listened to what Noctis said then looked to Munenori."Thank you Munenori you may go" With a silent poof the panther was gone. Sanu looked to see that the guards themselves intersected at what seemed to be a tree. Sanu saw the awkward position of the guards meaning the guards were bunshin and like Noctis explained the real trap was a genjutsu. His deductive reasons for his answer were because the guards made no sounds nor moved anything they seemed to be too invisible for such loud movements. 

They had stacked the cards in there favor which wasn't good yet Sanu had and idea."Your raiton when I say use it to strike the tree dead center were I stab my kunai." He looked straight at Noctis."Do as I say and the girl lives, yet mess up we have to explain the mission failure. And I already don't like you" Sanu preformed some hand seals and left a regular bunshin with Noctis it would give the signal then disappear. Sanu silently dropped from the branch he needed to conserve chakra so he flipped onto a construction container then used his chakra concentration to speed across the beam to the tree. In one swift motion he slammed the kunai to the center. He deactivated the bunshin hoping Noctis was a good shot.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"You wanna go home that fast? And I was just enjoying myself ..." Kyo smiled before getting up as she gave him the look of death. As she stood up from the bed, she was a bit wobbly on her legs and nearly fell at one point.

"You said you would be gentle you bastard! My legs hurt!" she groaned before dragging her feet to her room to pack her suitcase. However, she found that the butler had already done it for her.

Kyo woke up slowly, he didn't move or anything he just watched her put on her clothes that he didn't destroy. He smiled when she climbed back into bed with him and snuggled back into his arm. He closed his eyes for a minute and then kissed her forehead before not doing anything.

"Here let me just grab something to wear, okay?" she smirked before pulling out a pencil skirt from the suitcase. Kyo was wearing his suit and tie as he had to look presentable after visiting the princess, and Lyra had to do the same. She ran into Kyo's room and shut the door, before slipping on the skirt up to her chest and tucked Kyo's shirt that she was wearing inside. It was smart and she actually liked the look. However, there was no way she could wear heels when her legs were feeling like this.

"Now for something about my hair ... I look like a raped druggie," she sighed as she tied her hair into a ponytail and grabbed some heels before running out the door, with the butler behind her carrying her suitcase. She didn't put the heels on, and simply ran after Kyo in her barefeet. 

"_Did you hear them last night? It sounded like rape!_"​
"_Oh Dorothy shut your trap. They're young!_"

"I had my ear pinned against the wall and it was pretty hot."​
Lyra simply giggled at the whispering servicemen and women as she walked outside as the butler put her things with Kyo's on the cart.

"I really wanna get out of here already!" she sighed before hurdling herself into the back of the elegant black cab. It was a posh one, of course suited to the son of the Fuzenkage.

*---------*----------
 
*Lyra Murasaki LT
* 
"What do you think Kyo's reaction would be if he saw us like this?"

Lyra thought about the answer to this question for a moment. What would his reaction be? Well, most likely he'd film it and send it to all his male friends, or maybe just wank over it. Either way, Lyra didn't see Kyo getting mad but rather euphoric.

"Nah, he won't care."

She gave a quick kiss on the lips before diving underwater. Just a tease, nothing much.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She laughed, looking back that is how Kyo would probably react, even if all she could really see on the outside was his old stubborn self. Lyra gave her another kiss on the lips and then dived under the water.

Thalia quickly dived under also, catching Lyra, and bringing her back to the surface, clenching her tightly, squeezing their chests in between each other. Thalia stared straight at Lyra's eyes for a moment, wondering what she should say.

"You know, despite my constant banter on how much I hate Kyo, I'm glad you're at least happy with him. I mean, I can't really understand, since I've known him since, well, since I was extremely little, and he's always been a annoyance, and eventually became worse---but now it seems he's found someone he loves, so I'm glad you found your way to him."

Sighing she laughingly said:

"Plus he found someone that's really good at some certain things."


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo sighed a bit when he saw Lyra coming out, he rather liked her bed hair it was cute. He came up to her and kissed her forehead and nuzzled her hair a bit, before smiling and looking down at her. She was so cute when she was angry at him it made his day and all the bad things that happened yesterday and the day before that was all gone..

"Oi...Don't complain...You shouldn't have asked for the fifth round if you weren't ready for it."Kyo said as he looked down at her

Kyo laughed when she only complained even more about getting out of there. She must really wanted to go home, who would complain about her. There was so much crap that had happened that was surprising and down right stupid, but Kyo was glad that he finally had what he wanted most...

And this time he wasn't going to let her go without a fight...

He opened up the cab door and had her get in first before he got in. He got close to her and moved her head on his shoulders before interlacing their fingers...

"Is there anything you want to do when we get home?"Kyo asked before smirking

He said we...


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
Have you learn yet?

*-BOOOM!!-
*​Explosion after explosion, the flames of disaster covered this huge building under it fearsome claws. A smirked ran across Ikuto as his evil like smirk was plastered around the features of his mouth. This thing was pinned down in the wall as Ikuto made his way towards him with the intense desire to kill.

*-FLICK!-*​
A stream of fire ran across the floor making it's way towards him, he managed to get on hi feet and run.

"... You're not going anywhere. Demon Wind Shuriken: Windmill of Shadows."

Ikuto made his blades disappear and pulled a handful of ninja tools in his hands, with wires that were tied to Ikuto's fingers he threw them towards this monsters. Manipulating them with his arms and with his fingers. Moving them like one of those puppets masters. The beast noticed that he was surrounded and looked back with eyes filled with the terror that was clearly directed at Ikuto Uchiha. Ikuto slowly closed his fingers and he clenched his teeth the moment their eyes met. With a pull, the ninja tools had circled this... thing and held it in it wires as finally the stream followed with it's burning flames, scorching this monster in it deadly flames. 

"Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu." 

He followed it with another stream of fire that made it's way towards him. And engulfed him in even more flames. Ikuto closed his hands as he took a deep breath an started at the standing villain that stood before him as he formed the hand sign that his ancestor once made over 600 years in the past. A surge of lightning had been created in his hand as he slightly inclined and pulled the hand back.

"Chidori."

A technique that he had learned throughout the year he was training under Xemnas. The technique that his ancestor once used to such a degree that he managed to create  child jutsu out it, such as true spear, nagashi, and Kirin with it. He would use this technique against this beats. In one hand Chidori and in the other.

"Grand Ray Cero"

The darkness around his heart had taken form into a ball in his other hand Ikuto rushed with all the speed he could muster up, he wasn't as fast as Venitas, but could managed to move fast enough too...

*-STAB!-*​
To pierce his hands on this things heart. 

"So, did you finally learn your lesson? Or should I give you a small reminder?"

Ikuto lifted him into the air and started right on his eyes. The monster felt as teh ground shook as he glared down at the sharingan eyes that held this boy in his eyes. Three tomoes, he did this, his anger was reflected upon his actions... he was gonna die.

Ikuto sensed that slight emotion on his heart and so he proceed with place his other hand on his face, the cero hand and said.

"Don't fuck with the Uchiha."

*-BOOOOMM!!!!-​*
Everything faded to black at that moment... the fires of hell were once again a blade in a stadium Ikuto had once again dominated. He had killed the monster that had made his anger rise to such a level that he literally held back his power to kill him. His chakara was low... and so he walked back towards the Compound...

He slight looked back over his shoulders, he saw the wasteland that was created and how the fire engulfed the gold sand and rubble of Sunagakure grounds. 

"...Mission Accomplished."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

PAIN Is Inevitable said:


> *ReiMei Mayonaka LT*
> 
> ReiMei tried to get the seaweed out of his hair butcead distracted by Akina kissing him,  he smiled. "I'll wait until your ready, there's no rush."ReiMei dived under again dislodging the seaweed, resurfacing right next to Akina.  "Tell me Akina, what are you thinking about right now." ReiMei looked over at Akina. "I think that you are the girl I've been searching for to make me happy, a girl who is sweet, understanding,  and kind. I can have a deep conversation with you and then have the funnest time with you. That's why I love you akina" ReiMei kissed her softly.



*Akina Ezel LT*

She was destracted as she was kissed by ReiMei before she could answer his question. "I think you are the guy that I been dreaming to find, you make me so happy. I always thought I would end up alone with a few friends. I think you are the most awesome guy I met who already done too much for me, you are a guy who is kind,strong not only physical but mental as well, sweet and kind to me. You have the strenght to carry on when anything bad happens to anyone including me to reach out to help each other. I never felt like this before and it feels good to be here with you right now." She felt her heartbeat bang against her chest as she kissed him back softly she felt her womenhood banging trying to get out she was no time to have sex as she bite down her bottem lip to not let the moan escaped her lips. "We always have a good time with each other even though it is serious or having a good time to have fun, I love you ReiMei."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Vanitas/Xemnas*

*Kukukukukuku*

At first he wanted to take her to Nazo, but then he felt the presence of that man. Their leader and benefactor, the Master of Darkness, Xemnas. Vanitas used their otherworldly perception as a GPS, letting it lead him to Xemnas. The old man was flying as well, but his visage was not one of rage as would be expected. Sure the prominent vein that ran across his forehead was popping out, but the look on his face wasn't angry. It was a solemn expression, one that Vanitas had never seen and he had known Xemnas the entirety of both his lives.

"I'm sorry kids, it looks like I led you into a trap. I should have thought better of it, but it was our one chance to take back Thalia Warholic. I couldn't just let it slip by despite the danger. Come, let's land we'll set up camp and I'll attempt to dress your wounds the best I can.  Vanitas didn't say a word he just nodded as they all descended to the ground in a clearing not too far off from the tower.

"They...they knew we were coming. They wanted us to come Xemnas. They moved Thalia and they baited us into raiding that Tower. We pissed them off attacking them for three years but now they view us as a threat? Something isn't right about this Xemnas. They have been inert and have just laid down to take it." Vanitas placed Kei down as Xemnas bent down, his hand had a dark purple aura around it. He was going to work in resetting Kei's bones back into place first her knee then her ribs.

"They are almost ready to enact their plan and don't want any loose ends... I have been searching through the text to see how exactly they're going to pull this off. But Peacecraft and Seiferoth are making moves, they have made contact with Daimyo and the Shogunate. They are making powerful friends all over Fuzen."

"They're giving Mugenshi seals to regular people... I saw one of their new experiments. They had the mark of the chameleon... The thing was the Ultimate Abomination. We need to go to the Fuzenkage and have her put an end to this.

"But with what proof? The Fuzenkage can't do anything not with Peacecraft having the backing of the Elders. He is a far too charismatic and shrew politician. Taking this to her would incite a Civil War, and with the Branded looming we must continue this fight in the shadows. As for the Mugenshi Seals, that is a very dark development. The fact that he would disrespect the Clan like that by giving the seal to an outsider..." Vanitas wanted to object but he saw the point Fuzenkagure couldn't handle a Civil War ontop of the Branded.

"So what are we going to do? They have the upperhand and they probably have more freaks than what we saw there."

"We're going to start recruiting a strike force of our own, or should I say you will start recruiting. I have already started picking out candidates. Peacecraft is not the only one with connections. I have collected files on the refugees trying to immigrate to Fuzen. I have picked out a couple of kids that I will take on. The Voices have deemed these individuals as worthy of taking up the cause."Vanitas didn't know what to say, he was not a team player or a people person. He hated people, he was a complete misanthrope for the most part. Now being told he had to recruit a bunch of other "kids". 

"Why can't she do it? She is much better suited and much friendlier than me."

"It has to be you that brings them in. Because you will lead them."Vanitas was caught off guard completely, he was a fighter not a leader. You told him what to destroy and he would do it, he wasn't the one who delegated responsibility. Xemnas turned his attention to Kei choosing to ignore whatever objection Vanitas would have.

"Kei...you stupid girl. You had me worried sick about you, you know that. I would never forgive myself if anything happened to you. Don't run off like that again,understood? You're too important."


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

---_Dream_---

So cold...

So very cold...

Kei opened her eyes and saw that the sky was gray, Kei blinked again and saw that it was snow. Kei smiled when was the last time she saw snow? It was probably so long ago. Kei felt the nice cold feeling of the snow below her, Kei got up and looked around, it was so empty here...Where was she?

Kei felt the wind pick up and a bunch of snow flurries blocked her view...

"You are going to get lost here if you don't keep your eyes open."a voice said before grabbing her hand 

Kei looked up and it was Durga, he didn't say anything to her but only looked at her before taking her along. The snow was so cold and deep, Kei felt herself trip a couple of times but Durga just grabbed her hand and continued on...

"Durga..."Kei called out after a few minutes that passed,"Where are we?"

Durga didn't say anything at first, he only stopped and then looked back at her

"Our world...Or if our world combined...This is what it would look like."Durga explained as he continued

Kei shivered as she continued with him,"You are telling me we aren't bonded yet?"she asked

Durga shook his head,"We are but we aren't...I refuse to bond with your soul yet and plus your soul wouldn't be able to take it...It would be eaten in an instant."Durga said as he stopped overlooking a cliff,"Right now it just two souls sharing one body...And that is the only thing you can take right about now."

Kei looked down at the snowy ground,"I am still too weak control you?"Kei asked 

"Stop complainin.."Durga said as he looked away and let go of her hand,"You still haven't seen my true form...Now go"

He pushed her off the cliff and Kei just closed her eyes as she fell...
---Dream End---

Kei shot up and gasp as she felt rippling pain across her chest, Kei began to cough as she looked around her. Vanitas and Xemnas was around her, they seemed to be arguing about something but that until Xemnas ignored him and turned to Kei...

"Kei...you stupid girl. You had me worried sick about you, you know that. I would never forgive myself if anything happened to you. Don't run off like that again,understood? You're too important."

Kei looked at him and shook her head,"Someone as weak as me can't be important..."she said as she looked at Durga and flexed it a bit...

Kei got up and bowed a bit so her hair covered her face,

"I failed...Xemnas...I failed...I am still not strong enough...Please.."Kei began,"Work me as twice as hard!"

Kei looked at the person she called grandfather in secret,"Please! I don't mind working hard at all..."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
A Calmed Anger...​
"Is weakness that what you really fear?"

Iuto said as he appeared a few moment later, a hand in his pocket an a rather proficient amount of injuries that seemed like Ikuto didn't mind them at all. Blood was coursing through the body of this boy most wasn't his own, but so he heard what they all said, about Thalia and Peacecraft, about being led to a trap and all that none sense. Of course to Ikuto this was just some lame excuse to get them all killed once again, it's not like this stupid mission weren't already suicide mission, but so the old man was already on of the most hand strategist he's known throughout the years, unlike Ikuto who was a walking power house that could blow at any moment, at any given time. 

The wind blew rather smoothly in this area, it made Ikuto white hair sway once again, this hair brought a large amount of memories of his past, but it was for the best. The white hair represented a newly found dominance of his inner darkness, of Skeith. That darkness had fallen behind Ikuto's grasp. And so he had a slight mastery of that darkness although he still found himself wanting to learn a lot more in the future. 

"Do you want to become strong enough to protect those who you love by your own? I think that's a selfish idea even though I inherited. You're making other suffer cause of your intent to get stronger. Hurting yourself and you body during the process."

Ikuto tilted his head slightly as his eyes moved to the ground. He had felt a sensation within his heart ever since he had awaken to his newly found Tomoe in his curse eyes. Though he ignored it at the moment and he continued:

"You shouldn't just rely on your strength. Rely on the strength of people around you. If you do you won't be completely taken over by the darkness like I did back there."

Ikuto spoke as he found a truer deeper meaning of darkness, though even though he couldn't personally use darkness, only channel it for, he spoke in a serious tone as his eyes didn't show no signs of emotions behind him, it seemed Kei was alright. And so he swayed his eyes towards the old man

"I killed whatever that thing was in there. No remains were left. Only a large amount of blue fire."

Ikuto made his way towards Kei and moved his eyes towards her. He didn't say anything, he just looked at he and sighed, accepting the soon to be future as he spoke in a sort of riddle as he moved his head towards Venitas

"The truth lies hidden behind the mask."

He moved after saying those word and headed towards the old man. Those amber color eyes that glowed in the night, those eyes that resembled darkness itself and so Ikuto found a sort of disgust in those eyes, yet he respected that the darkness that this man wield  

"I don't know if you knew about the man that we were gonna face, but I promise you, if you ever led me to a mission where I find out that I have to fight my sister... well, I won't just burn down the Branded in my quest. Anyway, he's dead I annihilated whatever that abomination was. I have things to attend to now. Don't die remnant, I won't accept you as leader of this fucking group just because the old man says so."

Ikuto continued down the road at his steady pace as he was about to confront his other challenge. Chrono and Ryoji.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As they approached Fuzen in the fancy cab, Lyra couldn't help but admire the champagne glasses and even television inside. It was fit for a prince, which was pretty much what Kyo was. Lyra was just a bastard child to both of her parents. It was like the Lady and the Tramp but reversed ...

"Is there anything you want to do when we get home?" Kyo asked as she pulled her towards him. She let out a groan before pulling away from him, turning her attention to outside the window.

"It's late at night. I need some rest ..." she mumbled before realising that Kyo may take that a wrong way. She turned her attention to him with a sweet smile. "Hey ... it's not because of you. It was great and all I just ... I don't know there's just a thousand things going through my mind. It's all cluttered and that."

Eventually, the car pulled up outside the grand gates of Fuzen where Lyra stepped out of the vechile. She grabbed her coat and wrapped it around herself, before slipping on her shoes as walking across cobbles bare-footed wasn't comfortable. The driver got her suitcase out of the back, with her taking it off him after a thanks.

"Oh and Kyo there's one more thing that I forgot ..." she smiled as she remembered the thought that had been stuck at the back of her mind for ages. 

"Do you think I'd be able to work for you and your mother? I want to save up some money for things and that. Money isn't tight or anything but I want to be able to get a job and live on my own without any help from my mother who has enough to deal with. Heck ... I might even adopt one of my siblings to give them a good chance at life. It's a thought I've always had, as my mom has always given me the best life for someone like me, and my siblings were the best. I want to reward them by giving them a chance in life, you know?"

She only noticed now that she had been rambling, and swiftly shut her gob. "Ha, sorry. Who knew someone like me could ramble on?"

----------------------​
*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Lyra laughed at the postition Thalia had locked them in, before the latter went on to reply.

"You know, despite my constant banter on how much I hate Kyo, I'm glad you're at least happy with him. I mean, I can't really understand since I've known him since well ... since I was extremely little, and he's always been an annoyance ... and eventually became worse---but now it seems he's found someone he loves, so I'm glad you found your way to him."

After a small sigh, she began to speak with a laughter to her voice.

"Plus, he found someone that's really good at certain things."

Oh she's such a cutie isn't she?

"Heh ... Kyo's a better person then he likes to think. He can be caring when he's not being sexist to other women, and he just ... he just has this loveable thing about him. Even to this day I don't know what it is ...!"

But then Lyra began to think about the situation now. Exactly what was going on?

"Now I think about it ... why are we doing this? It's a cute little experiment I guess, but I'm not exactly going to ditch Kyo for you if that's what you was thinking!" Lyra laughed sarcastically before smiling. 

"It's just our little secret, right~?"


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_The Most Electrifying Man In Naruto: Shinden Today_

It seemed the stranger had piqued Zero's interest. He turned lazily his eyes watching them both as they spoke. However his ears seemed to prick up as he heard what guy's reasoning for seeking them out.

*"You're obviously the brains here despite being two years younger. Well guys I've gone through a lot of trouble to track you guys down. My boss wants you guys to join us... The world as you can tell is on the brink of destruction and we want to fix it. The Branded have cast a very large dark shadow, but the fact is that their are worst things hiding in that shadow. The real monsters that go bump in the night... I've been sent here to recruit you two for the coming conflict. We're going to save the world and we want you two on our team."*

He was only his last word when Yamamoto spoke, "I am in," His response simple. He didn't need a minute or a month. This is what he had wanted to do for so long. If he was going to die, Yamamoto wanted to do it facing his enemy head on, with out fear. Instead of waiting like a good bitch for The Branded to come and put him down like a dog. 

Also the idea their was more to them, lurking in the depths thrilled Yamamoto. He drag them out of the hiding darkness and shove his hand right up their candy asses. Finally doing something worthwhile, exhilaration building inside of him. 

"I am definitely in, when I am done with The Branded, they will write a book about me," He said confidently his eyes lighting up his hand moving across the air as he said the book's title. "Yamamoto: The Gutsy Ninja." 

Yamamoto was lost in dreams of grandeur. But he seemed happy finally finding a way to fight what he had wanted to for so long. 

*Zero Inugami*
_If Ya Smeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllll What Zero Is Cookin'_

Zero knew as soon as the guy spoke about fighting The Branded and there was more to them, that will be all it took to convince Yamamoto to join. However it was true he wanted to do more to heal the destruction of The Branded and if it was true about the deeper darkness hiding behind The Branded it will make the situation all over the place worse. He also felt there was a simple honesty coming from the guy. 

"Okay, I guess I will come too." He said nervously, glancing at the dreaming fool which was Yamamoto. 

"What's you're name? And what now?" 

He asked the stranger, wondering where things would lead to now and how quickly they would escalate. Both Yamamoto and he would have to be at their best to not be swatted away easily by The Branded. But Zero was a thinker, he didn't plan for what was at hand. He constantly had to be thinking steps ahead the rest and his mind was working at an alarming rate as it worked a work to make sure both Yama and he survived this.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Sanu dismissed his summoning seeming like he didn't need it anymore. The boy was observing the area ahead with the observation I gave him. Noctis was waiting for an answer then Sanu had said, "Your raiton when I say use it to strike the tree dead center were I stab my kunai." He looked straight at Noctis."Do as I say and the girl lives, yet mess up we have to explain the mission failure. And I already don't like you" 

Sanu still gave bad vibes to Noctis which he had ignored as usual. But the Prince understood his intention seeming that the tree had something to do with the genjutsu.
Noctis had nodded, "I'll be sure to hit it from this range." That said, Sanu quickly formed a clone and the real him jumped down to get to the tree. As left, Noctis streamed the electricity through the ground following Sanu.

Once Sanu had stabbed the tree with his Kunai, his clone vanished being the signal to use Noctis's Lightning Release. Noctis formed a hand seal and suddenly the streams that were following Sanu from before formed into two long streams. They shot up from the ground in front of the tree and then...

"Lightning Release: Raiden Tyreign!" 

The two long streams spiraled into motion and stabbed through the place where Sanu had stabbed his kunai in the tree. As Noctis perfectly manipulated his lightning streams, at that moment a Kunai with an exploding tag went right past his face. Noctis's eyes widened as he said, "Shi-". Noctis was cut off by an explosion near the tree. 


Thankfully, Noctis had used his past image tech to avoid the explosion but the upcoming danger has yet to be faced. As Noctis landed on the ground, he spread lightning streams to observe his environment of where the attacking individuals might be. "This is bad, we have not much time before those ninja alert the hideout. These fucking Branded.... I will save that girl..." Noctis's eyes grew sharply as he concentrated on the lightning streams.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

As soon as Noctis' raiton hit the kunai the seal disappeared. Yet Sanu knew the seal had to be just a warning. As the real nin revealed themselves seeing as Noctis was the only one there he was attacked. Sanu thought."He can take care of that at least. Yet something is wrong shouldn't there be another security seal." Sanu realised that this wasn't a kidnapping for the girl. He at that moment remembered Noctis was the Ranen Clans prince. Sanu facepalmed at the sheer stupidity he had to deal with.

In a matter of seconds he traversed the construction yard with the girl. She wasn't guarded just tied up they sent everyone they had at Noctis. Great but wait how did they know he would show up. The branded must have threatened the school to make the request damn it. Sanu pushed his speed to its maxx hopefully Noctis was ok. Wait why should he care for Noctis mission complete. Damn his inability to not kill branded members.

Sanu untied and hid the girl. He put on a fake smile for her. "Please stay here we'll come to get you momentarily." She nodded in agreement. Wow people are easy to control when there afraid. Sanu took note of that as he molded some chakra. And with that he summoned another bunshin to watch over her. Time would tell if he could help or not. Yet he ran to help no kill the branded scum.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 18, 2011)

*Diana LT*

Diana was walking through the small village she went to in order to go buy supplies for new outfits and new clothes in general. She needed new stuff. She saw lots of stuff she wanted. She just didn't know what to choose. She looked through hair clips thinking of the freedom she was given. lt was nice being away from everyone and get alone time. She herself needed to be by herself. She disliked company sometimes. Alone time was rare though. She sighed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia smiled saying:

"No way am I asking you to do that. Plus I can't see myself going out with a girl anyways. Also that'd require you to ditch the village and all that stuff if we were going to be together and I wouldn't ask that of you."

She let go of Lyra, still smiling saying:

"So yes, this will be our little secret."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis prepared for whats about to come, "Sanu, I hope you find the girl and get out of here. It would be meaningless if you come to attempt to save me..." Noctis had thought. 












Each second passed by and dark figures started to surround Noctis one by one. The Prince got ready to fight as many as he could. Suddenly someone from the background spoke, "Well, well... If it isn't the Prince of the Ranen clan? What makes you come here?" The person in the background smiled. 

"What is it you want from me?" Noctis looked straight ahead to where the voice was coming from. The person came out of the shadows knowing that he was found.


It was a man in dark overalls with red hair and a serial number on his cheek. As he took the cigarette out of his mouth, "What do we want? Well such a high status as yourself could be worth alot if we have you in our possession. But it is up to you if you want to resist or not because either way your body itself is unique..." 

"Oh I forgot to introduce myself, I am the leader of this sector of the Branded, Stiyl Magnus." He smiled maniacally. Noctis clenched his teeth and tightened his gloves. "You seem to underestimate my power..." The man with red hair started to laugh, "Well, we will see that for ourselves in a moment.. Won't we? Anyways, come with us or do we have to forcefully take you?" 

The Prince closed his eyes and smirked, "Heh... Not a chance.." Stiyl smirked, "Very well... kill him." He raised his hand and ordered the Branded minions to attack. A whole group started to jump towards the Prince attack with all kinds of weapons. Noctis quickly formed his hand seals and planted this palms on the ground.

"Lightning Release: Tornado Lightning!"

Suddenly Lightning streams shot up from the ground and formed into several tornados surrounding Noctis. The Tornadoes spread and shredded the attacking Branded as they attempt to approach Noctis. All the pains and screeams with the spreading of blood could be heard by the Prince, assuring him that they had died.

Sityl Magnus was mildly impressed, "You seemed to have covered the area surrounding you with your Lightning Release. But can you survive the long range ninjutsu." As he said that the Branded performed all kinds of Elemental Ninjutsu heading towards Noctis from all directions. "This isn't looking good..."

As the ninjutsu collided with each other, an explosion was created seeming hard to dodge. The Prince was nowhere near that site until screaming and pain were heard by some of the Branded Ninja off in the distance. Noctis had thought what he had done before the explosion. He had used his past image tech to appear near one of the Branded ninja killing them with his Lightning Release. 

Noctis then thought of the girl and headed towards the Branded Hideout. "First things first... Saving that girl is my priority, I will deal with them later. I should be able to avoid their detection with my speed." Noctis used his agility to quickly move trying to avoid being detected by the Branded Ninja he had left behind him.

Stiyl Magnus had smirked and started smoking his cigarette. "Heh, He's going to save that girl we have hostage. There's no doubt why someone unusual like him would appear all of a sudden. Get back to the hideout and we will slaughter him there. " The remaining Branded Ninja had vanished and headed towards their hideout. "You will become my trophy... Prince Noctis." He smirked demonically.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kagura Sanu LT*

Sanu had decided to hide in the shadows near the girl while the bunshin guarded her. This plan was in case Noctis was defeated in battle he threw and exploding tag yet used his chakra as a string to hold the explosion till he was ready. More ninja suddenly appeared one tripped the chakra wire causing explosion that wounded them. A few got away from the initial impact yet 2 were unluckily and maimed. A wicked smile appeared on Sanu as he silently flipped into the air using the clemantis dance: vine he had prepared in the shadows. He pulled his spine out slowly allowing his kekkei genkai reform it as fast as it could.

Sanu had put the spine into a whip grabbing the nins throat while the others prepared a katon  and fuuton jutsu. Sanu pulled the nin by his neck snapping it then ragdolling the body as a shield against the jutsu's. After discarding the corpse a smirk seemed to glow on Sanu's face."Do want to die slow or fast? please choose fast since my time is precious." One of the nin yelled "You cocky little brat I'll teach you not to mess with grown ups!" The Nin used a shunshin to get close he was trying a tiajutsu death blow when.


*SPLAT!!!!*

Most of his internal organs were shredded and pierced. Sanu  had used Karamatsu no Mai and create a mass of razor-sharp bone spikes all over his body. The pierced nin was bleeding and spurting blood sporadically. After yet again releasing a corpse from his grasp he saw that the last nin was running towards the girl. "Get Over Here!" He whipped his bone spine around the nins leg forcing him to the ground. The nin begged."Please kid have mercy just let me go please!" Noctis had arrived as Sanu raised his newly constructed bone spike.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'You love when trouble comes your way'_

Yamamoto arrived in the village from a long hike. He heard there had been trouble surrounding the town and it interested. The fact that the town had hot springs which women came from all over for, had nothing to do with it at all. 

He was delighted with his choice to come to the town, the women... were just stunning. Obviously he had fallen victim to HFFA, quite a few times but the majority were solid lookers. He usually saw the girls in their little groups, the hot one, the fat one, and the rest. But he was surprised to see a girl checking out the shops on her own, it was rare to see. Especially given the fact she was bang tidy. 

He needed a way to draw her attention, the next second a wide smile fell to his lips. He sneaked closer to her, before crumpling to the fall calling out in fake agony. 

"Ow, ow! My leg! Someone... please help." He crooned convincingly.


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Once they got to Fuzen, Kyo got out of the car and tried to help Lyra with her bag but she was head strong about doing it herself. Kyo sighed as he grabbed his bag and looked at her. She looked flustered and almost like she didn't want to touch him again, was this how girls look like when they lose their v's? Kyo just shrugged his shoulders...

She then wanted a request, Kyo looked at her for a minute and then she laughed about something saying that she was rambling...

Kyo went to her and kissed her before kissing her forehead...

"Calm down.."Kyo said as he hugged her, he put some distance away from them,"Breath..."

He smirked before smiling at her,"You know I'll give you anything you want and more, if that what you want then consider that you have it."Kyo said,"Stop overthinking things, it's not like I am going to leave you just because I bed you the first time."

He released her and flicked her head,"How many times I have to say it? I love you Lyra, you idiot..."Kyo said,"Now you be working under me.."

He smirked as he thought about business woman Lyra for a minute, with a nice tight suit that emphasized all her curves the right way...

"10 am sharp, I believe you can do that tomorrow morning?"Kyo asked as he snapped out of his day dream


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

He was speeding towards the hideout as he saw it was getting attacked. When he had arrived, he saw one of the Ninja chasing the girl. "Shit, that's Marlene!" Noctis sped towards the girl named Marlene and grabbed her. "It's alright, you're safe now. I will make sure you make it back to the Academy." The girl looked at him like she was afraid and scared. "My names Noctis, I'm not here to harm you." He put the girl down and she grabbed his leg. "Noctis... Oni-chan! Please... I want to go home!" The girl looked above towards Noctis with bulging eyes about to cry. "These bastards... what did they do to this girl...." 


Noctis turned around and saw the Branded Ninja get slaughtered by Sanu's bone spike. "I'm glad to see your alright... And by the looks of it your manipulation of your bones is your Kekkei Genkai... Interesting...." 


Noctis suddenly sensed by his nearby lightning streams that individuals were starting to appear near him. "Sanu, quickly! Take the girl and leave. They're coming... And they're only intention is to kill me! I don't want you or the girl to interfere and get killed along with me." Noctis looked straight at Sanu.

"Please don't leave me alone!" The girl had grabbed tightly around Noctis's legs. Noctis felt saddened by leaving her but it was the only way to make sure she would escape safely. Noctis bent down and looked at her in the eyes, "Go with Sanu, there isn't much time left. I'll be right behind you just don't look back..." Noctis smiled and pointed her towards Sanu.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Lyra pulled away for a moment, lowering her body under the water to only show her face and chest.

"Now that you mention it ... you like-d Koji didn't you?" she asked, almost forgetting the 'd' on the end. "He was a good man, and is a great boyfriend. I was only like 11 though so nothing really happened!"

She laughed towards the end, trying to make a depressing subject more positive. She wanted to get to know Thalia more, and that would start by confirming rumours and speculations.

---------------------------- ​
*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra gave a short smile, luring Kyo into a trap of sweetness before suddenly grabbing him by the shirt.
"If you think that we're going to have sex every lunch break then you. Can. Go. Fuck. Your. Self. Instead," she finished with an innocent smile before planting a hungry kiss on his lips. It felt good to tease a player, making him anticipate the next day. 

"I would say that's all you're getting but you've gotten a lot more haven't you?" she smirked before slowly walking away, trying to keep her legs as far apart as possible. 

With her suitcase in tow, Lyra eventually turned a few corners and ended up at the door of her apartment. It was small, shared with around 10 others in a nice modern block. However, it was an open-plan kitchen tied with the living room, with only one bathroom and a single bedroom. 

_A house with Kyo? Pfft with his money more like a mansion ... but I don't want to sponge off him. I want to be able to buy him the best food from the best restaurants, and even get him a nice tie or something,_ she thought to herself with a smile as she entered her house, before dumping the suitcase at the door. Her body ached like hell, and she was incredibly tired despite sleeping for most of the day.

Lyra quickly tossed off her skirt, leaving just Kyo's shirt on her. It was baggy and easily covered her knickers, but it felt sort of sweet wearing it. It was like a sign of what had happened.

Hopefully she wasn't turning into a creep ...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia smiled, she hadn't talked to anyone about Koji since, well technically Seiferoth, but she hated him, and Seiferoth always talked trash about him, so it was good to hear something good about him.

"Yeah, he was great when he was around, a bit of a annoyance, always tried to do things on his own and stuff like that, but in the end he was a pretty good guy---"

Her eyes drifted away, but quickly refocused and said:

"Oh and don't worry, I don't mind. Nothing happened between Koji and I either, I guess in the end it was just a school girl's crush."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

Sanu looked as the girl started crying she grabbed his arm scared and shaking so hard. "There's no need for tears I will not fail you" He looked into her eyes. "Your my number one priority and I will keep you safe." His words had been enough to calm her shaking a bit. With that Sanu held her in a bridal type of style and launched himself tree to tree back towards the academy. Noctis was and idiot and fool to not just complete the mission. His emotions would get him kill no his sheer stupidity would be his undoing.

Sanu sped up know his way back the girl started to speak."Will you go back for Noctis Onii-chan" He looked at her wondering why she cared so much."Why should I?" She started to cry again."Because....the-they...ha-have a chak-ra se-al t-....ag!" Are you fucking kidding me was all Sanu thought. They had that type of dangerous technology just lying around. Yet there must be a limit to the seal Sanu thought hard as he finally reached the Genjutsu Academy.

Sanu let the little girl down and alerted Miss Sazuki and the academy.As she appeared she thanked him for his work and gave the reward  to Sanu. As a thank you he had given a promise." Don't worry about branded there insects compared to me......I'll squash them any time you need for the right price." She tried to thank him again but he was already gone. The Mission was complete and he had pocketed half the reward 100,000 ryo but he had to get the rest to Noctis. It was a thank you for using his brain long enough to realise maybe he had a use. Sanu sped back to see the outcome.


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

The next day came by fast, it was almost too fast. Kyo woke up to the sound of his alarm going off, he looked at the time and groaned a bit. Kyo became a morning person over the course of the years, but he still hated the ringing of the alarm in the morning. He stretched a bit and got up, the morning sun was shining in his condo and a nice view of Fuzen was shining in...

This was a good day already....

Kyo began to start off the day like all the others and started off with a shower, a breakfast muffin, and putting on his suit for today...

Kyo looked at himself in the mirror before smirking and heading out, he was almost wondering if Lyra was already at the office waiting for him...

He knew that she always liked to make a hell of an impression...

Kyo made it to his office that was in his mother mansion, his mother mansion was also where she worked and he used to live. People came in and out and that how his mother developed a relationship with the people. Kyo and Kei saw more adults in their childhood then children their own age...

"Hmmm."Kyo looked at his watch and saw that it was 9:45,"Don't be late Lyra."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date rose an eyebrow as the girl tossed a fucking tree at him.  She'd gotten strong.  He rose his left arm and took a defensive stance, a huge shield erupted outward from his arm.  The tree slammed into the shield and was stopped, but not before sending Date sliding back a few feet.  However, he managed to stay on his feet, he wasn't that easy to drop.  He lowered his arm, returning it to it's normal state.  He need a way into the flames, but if he tried to rush in she would catch him with a tree or slab of building or something.  He rose his arm and created the shield again, covering it in flames.  His chakra took a dip, and he was a little bit below halfway.  He dashed forward with his shield up.  If she threw something at him, he would block it.  The shield was seven feet tall and five feet wide so it completely obscured him.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*
Lyra awoke the next morning at 8:00am sharp. She wanted to make a good  first impression, especially to Kyo's mother who was ultimately the boss  of the whole thing. Her job was basically Kyo's secretary, so that  would mean she would have to dress smart and like a woman, but not a  slutty one. As much as she hated it and would prefer to arrive in a  trouser suit, it wouldn't leave a lasting impression on Kyo.

_Do I even have clothes for this situation!?_  Lyra cried to herself as she rummaged through her closet, initially  finding nothing. However, after closer inspection she eventually found  her sisters work outfit that she had left a few weeks ago when she  stayed over. Obviously she had forgotten about it, so hopefully she  wouldn't mind if Lyra borrowed it ...!

After an hour or so of getting ready, Lyra soon found it fast  approaching 9. If she wanted to be on time, she'd have to buy breakfast  on the way. 

"Hopefully this isn't too bad." 



After grabbing her bag filled with basic things like money, water and  stationary. She persumed she would be his secretary, but maybe Kyo  wasn't always living in his fantasies.

45 minutes later after getting breakfast and running in heels to the  mansion, Lyra finally made it to the mansion at 9:59am. Seeing Kyo in  his freshly pressed suit, she waved to him as she approached him.

"I'm here for work boss!"
 ----------------------​ *
Lyra Murasaki LT*

"Yeah, he was great when he was around, a bit of an  annoyance, always tried to do things on his own and stuff like that,  but in the end he was a pretty good guy---" Thalia paused for a moment before carrying on, with Lyra listening carefully. "Oh,  and don't worry I don't mind. Nothing happened between Koji and I  either. I guess in the end it was just a school girl's crush."

It was killing Lyra inside really ...

She wanted to just blurt it out and tell Thalia so bad that Koji was  still alive, but then the thought traced her mind that it wasn't Koji,  but rather just the shell of him. No emotions what-so-ever, nor much of a  personality. What would be the point? Love isn't just about the looks.

"Y-Yeah, I miss Koji too. He was that kinda kid  with a lot of spunk, you know? He had the stereotypical heroic  personality but with his own flavour. He wasn't really a hero was he? He  was like ... the kind who did his own thing. I liked his personality  the most out of anyone. It was always a surprise with him!"

 ----------------------

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa smiled with glee as Date charged for her with a shield erected. She clenched her fists, readying herself for her attack. A flaming lion made of regular fire appeared on one of her fists as Date sped towards her. She raised her fist, ready to smash his face in.

"*BANG!*"

Just before Tifa's fist could connect, Kain jumped up from the ground behind Date, his jaws wide open as he attempted to bite Date's waist. Tifa's fist was still heading for Date's shield, and she wasn't sure if it would break. ​
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro left konoha a day ago his sister could always come back or move on with him. She did not need him any longer. He was walking back to his cabin in the fuzen forests as he smelled someone with out no good intention to be here at all. He growled at his wolves to find this person and surround he or she in the forests as he will get their shortly. He got to the area has his wolves sniff out the person. Hakro unsheathed his sword and put it to the guy's throat. "What the hell you are doing here? I don't think you have no business being here." He tighten the sword against the guy's neck as he waited for a answer as he heard his wolves growled waiting to get a picece or back up from their master Hakro. Hakro was wondering if this guy was a threat to anyone size him at the moment.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2011)

*Zero Inugami LT*
_'Rollin' In The Deep'_

Zero was enjoying the fresh air of the woods, away from the polluted air of the citizen. The air felt lighter, enjoyable. The smell of the woods filling his nose, over running the smell of blood and death, he had smelt for too long working at the Hospital. 

Suddenly the tranquil forest became hostile. Wolves descended upon Zero, he gathered chakra in both hands. Preparing to his chakra scalpel jutsu. But they did not come, merely holding him for something, they fangs bared. Sneering at him daring him to make the first move. 

Then a guy came out, good they could sort out this whole mess. But instead of offering a hand, the guy whipped out a sword and threatened Zero with it. Oh, great. If you go down to the woods today, You're sure of a big surprise. And he just thought that was a saying...

However Zero remained calm. And allowed the man to threaten him and talk. 

"What the hell you are doing here? I don't think you have no business being here." 

"I am just passing through the woods, I mean no harm." Zero responded honestly. 

"Now how about you lower you're sword? Or unless you want to lose the ability to use you're God-given package?" He said his eyes flicked to his hand, which hand a blue chakra around it, it was a cm from his crotch. Ready to cut, him internally if things went south. As they now stood there in a Mexican stand off.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was smiling as Sanu took Marlene. She was reaching her hands towards me but Noctis looked towards the direction where the Branded were coming. The two soon disappeared in the distance as Noctis stood waiting for his fight to come. 

"Well well, you seem to have rescued the hostage, but why are you still here?" The man with the red hair suddenly appeared as he chuckled. "Oh you seemed to clean out the hideout... What a shame. I guess my subordinates won't be able to see your death." Other Branded members started to appear but there weren't as much as before, maybe about 9 or 10 surrounding the area seeing that Sanu took care of the rest. "I'm here to make sure you won't ever hurt innocent lives again." Noctis tightened his fist. 

Stiyl Magnus started to laugh at the Prince's heroic last stand but he started to darken his eyes, "Take a look around you... Raiton user.... You have entered your own death bed by staying here..." Noctis started to look around seeing Chakra Seal tags. "Shit! I can't feel my Lightning streams anymore.... No... I'm at a huge disadvantage.... but I still won't give up..."

The man in dark overalls said, "So if you please let us kill you, I will make sure your death will be quick and painless." He started to smile. "Heh... I don't think you understand me... I'm staying here to defeat you Branded bastards regardless of the situation!" Noctis had yelled at the top of his lungs. "It was you people who are holding my clan hostage... restricting their freedom... I intend to do something about that in the future.... But for now... I intend to take you down!" Noctis took out his kunai and focused on his speed.

Stiyl put his hand on his face, "This kid still doesn't get it, Oh well... His body will be worth it in the end." The man chuckled as he ordered the remaining Branded to kill him. They came in fast while several others used elemental ninjutsu to back them up. Noctis was restricted from using his Lightning release techniques... All he had was his Past Image tech and his 'other' secret.

"Like I'll let you kill me that easily!" One of the Branded members sliced through what seems to be Noctis but the sword went right through a projection of Noctis's past image. Noctis instantly appeared right behind him and stabbed his Kunai through his heart as blood splattered on his hand, leaving one of the Branded members defeated. But more came to attack Noctis, especially the different kinds of Ninjutsu. "This isn't going to be easy...."

Noctis dropped a smoke bomb right under him causing grey mist to appear blinding the Branded's accuracy and vision. The Elemental Ninjutsu techniques hit the area clearing the explosion. Slowly bodies of the Branded were appearing until it shown Noctis with part of his clothes ripped. Noctis was breathing heavily after he killed all the attacking Branded but the Elemental Ninjutsu almost killed him. "Theres a few more left, and they are the ones using the elemental jutsus" Noctis had thought while covering his wounded arm. "But that scum, Stiyl Magnus, has had yet to make a move...." 

"Incredible! Who would have though you would be able to survive that impact?! But then again you ARE the Prince of the Ranens, Son of one of the most powerful Ranens to live in this world." Stiyl had been impressed by the capabilities of what the Prince can do. "This just makes you worth more to kill." 

The Prince dashed straight forward ignoring his wounds, "Like Hell, I'll die now!" One of the Branded Shinobi casted a Water Dragon tech and headed straight for Noctis. The water dragon tech went right through Noctis due the Past Image tech to make this possible. Noctis appeared right in front of the Branded ninja and formed a different 
style of hand seals. It wasn't a Lightning release but instead it was a Fire Release!

"Fire Release: Fireball Tech!!"

Suddenly a huge fire ball appeared right in front of the Branded shinobi burning him to crisp. Stiyl suddenly shocked by this discovery, "Your a Katon user as well?! Man your being worth way more than I thought before.!" Noctis averted his eyes towards Stiyl and formed hand seals, "Keep talking you fucking bastard, I will never forgive what you did to that girl!" Suddenly Noctis blow out several sharp spear shaped fire streams moving at different directions....

"Fire Release: Tyrant Blaze!"

The fire streams started to all avert its direction towards the man known as Stiyl Magnus. As they were heading at incredible speeds, it would be impossible for him to dodge the streams. Suddenly both of the Branded Shinobi appeared in front of the Red haired scum and took the brunt of the hit. Both of the Shinobi incinerated by the fire streams leaving Stiyl Magnus unscatched. "What?! No... That was almost all of my chakra... This is bad, not only do I have little chakra, that guy hasn't even moved yet or done anything." Noctis landed on the ground and clenched his fist. 

"Such a pity... really... They served well in the end.. Oh well.. They saved the best for last anyways.." Stiyl jumped down and came forward towards Noctis. Noctis was still shocked from the fact that both of those Branded members killed themselves but Stiyl did not care at all. "Did you even care about them at all?! They sacrificed there lives to protect you!"

Stiyl looked at him like some sort of idiot and smirked, "They were all pawns anyways, Pawns devoted to protecting their leader." Noctis had bolded eyes upon him, "Don't even call yourself a leader! A Leader protects others, they sacrifice their own lives in order for others to survive!..." Stiyl slapped his forehead, "Is that what you simply think a leader is? A leader is the one thats supposed to survive. The weaklings under him mean nothing. Only the leader himself can be the one to bring power to his people. Weaklings like you have no worth to be what a leader is. I still cannot believe you are going to be the future leader of the Ranen clan. Heh I guess they want to die and take their faces of this world faster than they should." Stiyl started forming hand seals, "Prepare to be killed by a true leader!" 

Fireballs started forming out of his hands as fire streams started to move into the ground. Stiyl was manipulating the fire as he pleases. Suddenly heat started to be felt under the ground from which Noctis was standing on. Noctis noticed this and started to avoid the area but he wasn't fast enough due to his exhaustion. He has used his Past Image tech too many times recently. Fire shot up from the ground burning Noctis's legs just being able to escape from being burnt alive. Noctis fell onto the ground and looked up seeing gigantic fireballs coming towards him. 

The boy quickly formed hand seals, "Im giving this my all...." And then...

"Fire Release: Great Dragon Fire Technique!!!" 

Three dragon fire heads come out of his move and destroyed two of the fire balls leaving one heading straight for Stiyl. A explosion occured upon impact leaving Stiyl's arm burnt severely and unable to function leaving him unable to perform any more Jutsu of any kind from hand seals. "You fucking bastard!!! You fucked up my arm! I will never forgive you!!... You leave me no choice! You have pushed me to your ultimate death ever possible! Now you will get a chance to see my true Technique!" Stiyl used a summoning scroll and started to summon something. Suddenly a burning pattern formed around the scroll and came out was a monster with a cross as its weapon. "Meet my personal summoning... INNOCENTIOUS!" Stiyl laughed maniacally awaiting the Prince's death.














Noctis slowly got up as his legs were burnt severely... "Crap I don't have almost any chakra left... I can't even move... My speed won't be able to help me any further..." He looked up seeing a monster consumed by flames.

"He's about 3000 degrees and will burn any human flesh to crisp as he comes in contact with it. I know I said I would make your death quick and painless but you leave me no choice...." He smiled and his eyes bolded with killer's intent. "Now Die!!" The monster quickly head straight for Noctis who was unable to move.

Noctis fell onto his knees seeing that there was no hope as the Monster started to approach him. He started to clench his teeth. "I'm sorry...In the end... I wasn't able to live on... Kei... I'm afraid I can't keep my promise after all..." Noctis started to form tears from his eyes. "But I did do something good before I die... I saved an innocent girl... As for me... I wasn't able to become leader after all... I... I'm... sorry..." Tears fell towards the ground. At the moment it hit the ground, a huge explosion occurred upon impact by Innocentious...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro growled at his wolves to back down and go also saying he is not a treat if he said if he was only passing through. Spike growled back asking if that was wise. Hakro nods at the white wolf, they scatteredabout leaving Hakro and the guy alone. "Sorry for treating like that, you do not know who will end up in a forest to kill anyone. For the branded would hide anywhere to take down their enemies you do not obey." Hakro sheathed his sword. "So who are you anyway, a foe or a friend?" Domino the black and white wolf was laying on the branch listening to their conversation he was wondering not to leave at all, intill what was truly going on. Hakro looked upward as he growled at Domino but he did not budge. "You are probly wandering what I am doing here, I lived in the forests of Fuzen in a small cabin." He was guessing the wolves was also getting a opion of this guy as well.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2011)

*Zero Inugami LT*
_"How much wood does a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood.'_

Zero's eyes were examining the wolves which surrounded them it seemed they listened to the human. He was part of their pack? Or just had control of them? Zero impressed nevertheless that he could command such a number. 

As he sheathed his sword, Zero retracted his hand. It seemed the majority of the tension and hostility and dissipated. But one lone wolf still stayed and watched the proceedings. 

"It's fine don't worry, what's been happening to me lately a guy surrounding me with killer wolves and putting a knife to my throat is actually a calm day." Zero joked.

"I am definitely not with The Branded. I hate them." He said clearly anger raging inside of him just at the thought of them. "I was just enjoying a walk away from Fuzen, the air is different from Konohagakure and I am still adjusting." He explained his presence in the woods.

"Name's Zero. I am just a neutral, What's your name?" He said carefully not wanting another potential fight. "Oh that's pretty cool. I see the wolfs listen to you? How does that work?" He asked interested in his abilities.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

"Dumbass!!!!!"

Sanu had appear with his spine whip he had just hardened to steel levels after he leapt to the ground, he slashed at the chakra seal tags surrounding them. "Fodder is what I said Noctis, and of course I wasn't wrong." Sanu immediately cut his hand then used the hand seals to summon Munenori."Boss I'm here lets do it!" Both Sanu and Munenori activated there Kekkei Genkai Karamatsu no Mai which allowed Sanu to create and stop the growth of the bones. with the bones falling off him and onto the ground he used his chakra to pick all the spike projectile up. It was the manipulating attack blades jutsu with the large amount of spikes he had like a suiton jutsu a wave of bones smashed down weakening the summon.

"Get up your lucky I needed to pay you or else your dumbass would be dead. I swear you must have been bullshitting me before about your power. Now get up and fight!" And with that Sanu began his assault. He created a bone sword using shunshin to bypass the pinned summon. "I'll make your weak ass know pain!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 18, 2011)

*Diana*

As she looked over a rather beautiful hair clip with a peocock she heard someone cry in agony near her. She turned to look at the guy eyeing him.
"Watch were you walk next time." she sais stepping around him and continuing to walk. Idiot probaly tripped on a rock. lf he was a ninja he was a lame one at that. She expected to see wierdos close to Fuzen. That place was full of them. She looked back at the guy and shook her head then walked head held high, her dress flowing


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_Two bodies have I, though both joined in one. The more I stand still, the quicker I run._​
Yamamoto watched as the beautiful girl dismissed him easily before moving on. _So hot!_ Was all he thought even after she totally ignored him. Still lying on the floor, he watched the wind blow her dress, revealing a stunningly smooth set of legs. He couldn't let it end here, he thought determinedly. 

Using his position on the ground, he casually rolled over her, causing silence to fall on the passersby as they watched him roll awkwardly after the girl. He just wanted to see her panties, his mind drifted off into perverted thoughts of designs and colours.

Finally, he was close enough to see up her skirt, but he kept rolling till he hit the back of her legs and stared directly up her dress.

"Is that the gate way to Heaven?" Was all he could managed as he was mesmerized. 

_ssɐlƃɹnoɥ_ *:ɹǝʍsuɐ*​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

At the point where all hope was lost, Noctis heard a familiar voice... "Dumbass!!!!!" Noctis looked behind him and saw Sanu using his bones to block the explosion caused by Innocentious. "No way....." Noctis thought to himself as he tried to clearly see it was Sanu. "Sanu.... Why did you come?! Your not involved in this!" Noctis yelled at him but Noctis was relieved to see him at the same time. "It looks like I will be able to keep my promise after all"

"Get up your lucky I needed to pay you or else your dumbass would be dead. I swear you must have been bullshitting me before about your power. Now get up and fight!" 

Noctis tried to stand up, but his legs for still severely wounded. "You make it sound like he's easy to defeat..." Noctis shaking as he was having trouble to stand up. He knew that there was another reason he came and that was because he cared otherwise he would have let Noctis die. Noctis then realized he could be able his Lightning release after seeing that all the Chakra Seal tags were destroyed. 

Stiyl looked to see there being another figure, "Reinforcements? Heh, Noctis who is the other bastard you summoned? Did you want to die along with him?" Stiyl looked at the destroyed chakra seal tags and he could have care less. "So now your able to use your Lightning Release, but how can you do that in the state your in." Innocentious backed off and the wounds that he received were regenerating. "Oh I also forgot to tell you... Innocentious can regenerate any wound he gets. That's his specialty" He cackled.

Noctis could feel the Lightning streams he had stored in the ground before the fight, "I can consume this to give me enough chakra but it would be only enough for one technique...." Noctis had put his hands on the ground and started to consume the lightning streams by turning it into chakra. After he was done, he saw Sanu fighting with Innocentious even though he can regenerate. Noctis was trying to think of how to defeat the summoning.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2011)

*Ikuto Uchiha*
The Downfall of Ryoji and Chrono Part II​
And that's how things ended up as they are now. Ikuto stood before the man that face resembled his ancestor, yet he wasn't him. Chrono Uchiha, the ninja know to his clans as a threat only for the stupid reason that he had the face of his ancestor.

"Steady yourself."  Said Chrono as his took the first step. Rushing himself towards Ikuto with the he could muster, Ikuto unveiled his Sharingan, reading the following movements that Chrono had executed, his a swing of his blade. Ikuto stooped the incoming blade that Chrono had swung towards his neck, in a moment his hand were crossed in a hand sign. Following it with a few others he inhaled and fired his:

"Koton: Gokakyuu no Jutsu!"

The flames of his technique engulfed Ikuto's body, but at a moments notice his Azure Flame Armor activated and engulfed Ikuto in a shroud of Blue florescent fire. The glowing red eyes of the Sharingan started down at Chrono as Ikuto forced the weigh of his body to knee Chrono on the chin. Chrono Sharingan was also reading through his movements, and so he slightly moved his head backwards, followed by his back preforming a back flip and running away from the hit. 

"Not bad." 

"Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu."

Ryoji followed, forming an incredible amount of hand signs he soon generated a stream of water that soon turned into a dragon and hurled towards Ikuto at tremendous speed. Ikuto rushed towards it as he pulled his Soul Of Azure and jumped to the side and swung his blade slicing the Dragon through the watery mouth. Ikuto kept rushing towards Chrono, as Chrono separated his legs and held firmly to his katana and rushed towards him. Another swung of his blade towards Ikuto chest, Ikuto crouched and swung a fist towards Chrono's stomach, Chrono followed his miss with a knee towards Ikuto's chin, Ikuto had no choice, he threw himself towards the left, to see that Ryoji had made a rasengan and came rushing towards him at incredible speed.

Ikuto widen his eyes as he pushed himself backwards and the rasengan had passed inches away from his face, he place one of his legs on teh ground and twisted his body slightly as his other leg meet with Ryoji's face following with slamming him into the floor.

*-FLICK!-*

A snap of his fingers were heard and flames made their way towards Chrono in an instant. He placed his katana in front of him as he partially blocked the flames the came his way. Ikuto didn't hesitate he held Ryoji through his neck and threw hi towards Chrono's who had just finished blocking the attack. Ryoji slammed to Chrono's body and so they looked up at him and he said.

"Aren't you gonna fight seriously? Or is this another sparring session?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Everyone hates the branded, my name is Hakro. I am the leader of the wolf pack I can speak and understand wolves it is in my blood line, I see you have a interesting blood line of your own. I just came back from Konohagakure, I left my sister there she does not need her brother anymore so I left to seperate or different paths again." He howled to the wolf that was in the tree. The wolf howled back, he said I am going to watch you two if you like it or not. I know what you mean by getting used to different locations where your travels take you, I don't mind if you keep enjoying your day through the forest of Fuzen it is more peacefull than the city itself." Hakro started to hum a song from the wolves as Domino's tail started to swish as he was happy hearing the song.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

Innocentious was a piece of shit Sanu's whip was tearing it apart yet its regeneration pissed him off. Why didn't he learn a suiton or doton jutsu but now wasn't the time to contemplate his decisions. Sanu noted immediately with each hit the regeneration time slowes down. All he has to do is keep hitting it until that exact point it takes to long to regenerate. With his quick movements Sanu used his bone blades to slice the arms off Innocentious they regenerated yet only because the flames sucked them back in. Sanu needed to test his theory if the flames were too far away could it regen? 

In a matter of moments Sanu mimics his last pattern of slice the arms yet spins to fire his digit drill bullets. The added spin allowed the shots to be precise as they hit they melted after blowing the right arm into the sky. It seemed to disappear yet even still the summon regenerates."Damn you might be a challenge yet" A smirk appeared on his face as he pointed to the summoner."He isn't." Sanu gave the signal and had Munenori slide himself out of sight. In a second Munenori jumped from his hidden positon ramming into the summoner. Sanu looked at Noctis almost like telepathy they knew. Sanu formed his drill over his right hand from Clemantis Dance: Flower he raced towards the red headed man knocked off balance.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 18, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> She was destracted as she was kissed by ReiMei before she could answer his question. "I think you are the guy that I been dreaming to find, you make me so happy. I always thought I would end up alone with a few friends. I think you are the most awesome guy I met who already done too much for me, you are a guy who is kind,strong not only physical but mental as well, sweet and kind to me. You have the strenght to carry on when anything bad happens to anyone including me to reach out to help each other. I never felt like this before and it feels good to be here with you right now." She felt her heartbeat bang against her chest as she kissed him back softly she felt her womenhood banging trying to get out she was no time to have sex as she bite down her bottem lip to not let the moan escaped her lips. "We always have a good time with each other even though it is serious or having a good time to have fun, I love you ReiMei."



*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*
ReiMei blushed kissing Akina, his manhood  was taking over. 'Good thing we're in the water.' ReiMei tried to relax to calm himself down but it wasn't working. Seeing Akina like this made his heartbeat race. "It's getting late we should head back to the clinic." ReiMei swam back to shore slowly, making sure Akina could hear which direction he was heading. 'I never really thought about sex before.' ReiMei slowly walked up on the beach turning around watching Akina to make sure she was alright. Picking up his clothes and Akina's warping them to his pocket dimension. He sat on the shore watching Akina.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis had been in deep thought as Sanu was holding off the summoning known as Innocentious, but then he realized that if Stiyl Magnus himself was defeated, Innocentious would be dismissed without any owner. Noctis saw that Sanu also figured this out. 

Stiyl was standing there commanding Innocentious to kill, "Ugh! I'm not going to die here. It will be you who will die. I will take your bodies and hold them high as trophies! I will create an army to destroy your loved ones! After all we are the BRANDED!!! Innocentious kill them all!" Stiyl yelled as the Bone panther came out of nowhere to ram him knocking him off of balance.  Sanu ignored the summoning and went straight for the red haired man. "You bastards are only delaying your death!" Stiyl ordered Innocentious to kill the incoming boy known as Sanu.

Noctis saw this, he couldn't waste this opportunity knowing that he only had enough chakra left for one strike. "Protecting your friends and earning their trust is what a true leader holds. Not some greedy, ignorant bastard like you could ever become a true leader!" Noctis yelled and electricity started to form on his right hand. The electricity started to elongate and turn stable turning into the form of lance. Noctis charged towards him as Sanu did as well. Stiyl widen his eyes and tried to form hand seals but his arm was burnt from Noctis's earlier attack. 

Noctis leaped forward with his lance, "Your only mistake is... that you yourself didn't care for your subordinates... they died for you... but you still didn't care... Unlike me!!" Stiyl widen his eyes as the two in front of him were about to kill him. Innocentious did not have enough time to rescue him, even at his speed. 

"Now you will die because of your own mistakes!" Noctis thrusted forward with his lance as well as Sanu with his drill.

"Kanenkon!!!!!" 

Noctis made sure to stab through his heart as both Sanu and Noctis impacted their techniques with Stiyl, shredding him to nothing with blood spurting everywhere. A huge explosion occured and in the end Stiyl Magnus was no more. Innocentious started to dissolve into nothing, as it was attempting to move towards it's fallen master. 

After the impact, Noctis fell onto the ground seeing that he was extremely exhausted and he had no chakra left. He tried to stand up, "Sanu... Thanks for your help..." Noctis trying to say with difficulty.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

ReiMei was right it was getting late she did hear the bats that flew overhead. She followed him back to shore as she heard where he was going as she shake the water from her hair and pushed it back. She guessed that ReiMei also had her staff as well with her clothes. "Are you ready to go, thankyou for the special night we are having." She smiles as she waited for him to walk back or telport back to the clinic, she wrap a arm around as she felt for his body on the shore. She needed to calm herself down before her women hood broke out, she takes long breaths as she felt the cold breeze against her body, as her bra and panties were see through and she felt exposed right now but only ReiMei could see but was comfortable as no one else was around but him and ReiMei already saw her naked in the bathhouse.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

"That was awesome boss!!!" Munenori looked in awe at the power jutsus rendering the enemy asunder."Humph....,I guess....it was.." Sanu had used up almost all of his Chakra infusing it to his drill. He walked over and picked up Noctis and piggy backed him."Your too lucky for your own damn good but if you were to fight me that luck would run out..." It was Sanu's way of saying thank you to the prince the Sun was rising and a new day dawned on them.

*C MISSION: COMPLETE*


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She looked at Ikuto, she was about to go over to him when she felt something in the air about him change. She looked down as he was lecturing her, but she always did something bad. Always, something like protecting was important to her very important. Just knowing that him or Vanitas could get hurt protecting her was enough to drive her over the edge.

"Do you want to become strong enough to protect those who you love by your own? I think that's a selfish idea even though I inherited. You're making other suffer cause of your intent to get stronger. Hurting yourself and you body during the process."

Kei knew what he meant, Kei had just suffered a head truma, a broken leg, and broken ribs, but she was ready to work again. She was, it didn't matter if she had to got though all this pain again if that meant protecting him and Vanitas...Then she always had the shot of a more calm life when she was dead..

"You shouldn't just rely on your strength. Rely on the strength of people around you."

Kei shook her head,"But I always rely on you Ikuto...Ever since we started training I always been around..."she said as she looked down in slight shame, she was reverting back to her old self

It wasn't until he said the final words that made her shot up,

"The truth lies hidden behind the mask."he said before turning around and saying one final thing to Vanitas...

Kei waited for a minute before looking up, she wanted to know what he meant!

"Ikuto! Ikuto wait!"Kei yelled running after the white haired boy,"Ikuto!!!"

Kei ran as fast as she could to catch up but soon she lost him, the scent of blood was blocking his true scent. Kei looked around as she was trying to pinpoint his scent...

"Ikuto!!!"she yelled, she continued to try to search for him until she heard

*snap*

Her right leg bone wasn't put back into place right and Kei feel down to the ground...Once she hit it she struggled to get back up and continue, yet she feel down again..

She stared there for a minute as she realized that she was alone again....

"Ikuto..."Kei said to the ground as she just stayed their for a minute....

"I don't want to be alone again..."

....

"please...someone...I don't want to be alone..."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 18, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei walked to Akina putting on of his arms around her. "Yes I'm ready." ReiMei's eyes were attracted to Akina's now seethrough underwear and bra. He began to blush and get more excited, dispite already having seen her naked before in the bath house. "Tonight has been really fun so far." He gave her a deep gentle kiss. Before warping them back to the clinic. Letting Akina go before she got poked by him getting excited. He sat on the bed, still wet from the ocean. "Coming here was the greatest thing that's happened to me." ReiMei's eyes were still attached to Akina, blushing and trying to keep himself calm so his manhood wouldn't show more than it already was. 'I hope she doesn't think bad of me, She knows I can see through her bra and panties.' ReiMei couldn't remain calm enough for the feeling he was having to go away, as he blushed even more.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina as her womenhood took over as she came more excited, but she was holding it back as she was still wet as the doctors was going to check in with her in the morning. She felt her body was more scentive than ever. She looked over at ReiMei as she started to blush, she wanted to change in to dry clothes, as she did a strip tease as she slowly pulled off her wet bra and panties as she found a towel and continue to do her small little dance. She was coming what evil side this came from in my mind. "If we did not find each other here we could find each other meeting in another place or we could keep sesrching intill we finally found each other or the girl you were looking for." Had a feeling she just scared the dickens out of him by doing that strip tease, she could not help as she felt the way she felt right now with ReiMei.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 18, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina was blushing as she was enbrassed about her dad questioning ReiMei like that and felt his heartbeat jumped a few beats quicker than normal. She was wondering to ditch her dad this was also making her uncomfortable as well thinking that her dad thinks that ever guy she met was not good enough for her to even date. Akina looked at ReiMei and started to do sign language to tell him something as she remember where the door was and looked at it as her staff was pointing in the direction of the door. She was going to get herself and ReiMei out of here by acting a little while it was really real. She started to shake as she was cold and put her hand to her head and sway a bit, "ReiMei I don't feel weell might fever came back and I feel like I am going to faint, can you take me back to the clinic?" She put her elbow on the table to keep her head from facepalming into her shrimp pasta.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She eyed the flowers with wonder seeing some she only saw in books and others she never saw. She flipped through the pages her eyes shimmered with glee. She relized this and shook it off though still looked through them. She frowned a little.
"No the flower i meant was this ice rose thingy that is really valuable to them. We had to help save it. Wish i could keep it but it was to valuable to let go." she sighed.

*Darius*

She leaned over Diana's shoulder to see the flowers. They were nice he admitted. He only saw a few of the flowers in the book and never really payed attention to them. The held a beauty he had been ignoring all this time. He guessed he should be appreatiating the little things of life. He nodded his head. The flower they saved was not here and he was not suprised. If he remebered corectly there was one left. It was more valuable than his weight in gold. It lasted a long time to he heard. He sat back. 
"I prefer a mission" he said.

*Solidad*

Solidad was start struck by the colors the flowers presented befor her. She had seen most of them during her travels but some eluded her. Either she was there during the wrong season or she never went to the place they were found. Sometimes she never saw them. lts not like she was looking for them but still they were a nice little suprise to see ever so often. Like a gift of nature. Over her life she had seen flowers go extinct because of humanity and that saddened her. The ice rose she herad about she would have to see someday before it was gone forever.
"Oh ok a mission would do....anyone her can get one? I cant since i'm not from here or known to be a ninja in the first place by most." she said sweatdropping.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 18, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

The sight of Akina stripping was becoming to much for ReiMei. He sat there watching Akina strip for him as she blushed, ReiMei felt his manhood pressing agaisnt his thigh as it began to grow, making ReiMei blush. His heart was pounding agaisnt his chest and he felt a sensation like no other, he was restless and could barely sit  still. Her body was beautiful and was so tempting ReiMei couldn't resist it. He sprang up and kissed Akina, he found his hands on her waist her body pressed agaisnt his, her naked breast pushed agaisnt his bare chest and her crotch pushed agaisn't his. ReiMei started to blush as his manhood was now poking Akina, But this didn't stop him he continued with the long passioniate kiss holding Akina tight to his body.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 18, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takashi LT*
> _Two bodies have I, though both joined in one. The more I stand still, the quicker I run._​
> Yamamoto watched as the beautiful girl dismissed him easily before moving on. _So hot!_ Was all he thought even after she totally ignored him. Still lying on the floor, he watched the wind blow her dress, revealing a stunningly smooth set of legs. He couldn't let it end here, he thought determinedly.
> 
> ...



*Diana LT*

Diana felt something hit her legs from the back. At first she thought it may have been a ball from children that happened to drift her way but it felt heavier. She looked down to see the guy who had been lying on the ground in agony before there and he seemed to...BE LOOKING UP HER DRESS! She narrowed her eyes in fury and drove her shoes on his face with force. He was lucky she did not wear heels today. She growled.

"You bastared how dare you try to look up my dress. I should kill you for that!!!" she said her face red. Who did he think he was? Did she give of body signs to make him believe she wanted him to look up her dress. She clamed down though. "Who the hell are you you creep or you'll be seeing Hell in a while!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina felt his man hood pushed against her womenhood, she kissed him back with the same passion as she hold him to her body. She pushed him on the bed. As they made love till morning, she layed there in his arms as she felt good about herself. She had her head on Reimei's chest hearing his hartbeat as they were cover up by the covers. She heard their was a bird sitting on the head board and the bird landed in the middle of Akina's breasts. Akina was not fond of birds, she did not want to wake up Reimei as she felt the bird and felt their was something attach to it's leg. She pulled it off and would read it later as she put it on the nightstand and the bird went out the window. She snuggle up back up to ReiMei as she did not want to get up from the warm bed or the heat from his body, she was thinking what a night having sex with a guy you really loved.

*Hakro and Akina Ezel *

"Sounds cool for a high rank mission with five people sounds cool. Diana, Darius, Akina or I could go get a mission for any of us to go on." Akina put away the book as her friends was in ewe with the flowers at the moment. "If you can't a mission for five people we can always do the second option." Hakro was thinking sounds cool anyway to show off in any way you could even though to look up the girls skirt of the group or cause some nose bleeds again. "We don't need a fight to break out or a couple of nose bleeds from you Akina if we end up doing the second option instead of going on a mission." Akina was thinkin I probly cause more trouble than that bro."Let's go see the kage so see can give us a mission if we are done chit chatting here." Akina was still thinking you need to work as a team instead of beating our allies up Hakro, she sip the last of her tea.


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kyo and Taiyou Aosuki*

"I'm here for work boss!"

Kyo turned around to see Lyra running up to him, with so extra stuff in tow. He smiled at her outfit, she really did want him to screw her for lunch, but he knew he had to save himself from the temptation to do so. He smiled as he pointed to his watch and nodded his head, she was a good worker. Arriving on time was always a good impression.

"Good job, you got here on time."Kyo said as he looked at her,"And you do look good~ Maybe I need to partake in an afternoon snake later."he growled at her

"I hope you mean with your mother right?"Taiyou voice could be heard coming from down the stairs, Kyo turned around and smiled

His mother was wearing a long traditional Japanese kimono, it was red and black with beautiful designs lacing everywhere. His mother hair was down which was new because her hair was always so long and it usually dragged to the ground sometimes, long hair was another sign of dominate Fennikkusu trait..

"Another meeting with the elders?"Kyo asked as he looked at his mother

Taiyou smiled and nodded her head,"They wish to talk to me about the heir to the Fennikkusu clan.."Taiyou said as she looked at her son,"Which is you..."

Kyo smiled a bit before his mother continued and handed him a pack of paper

"This is?"Kyo asked

"Things that need to be done and people who need to be talked to."Taiyou said as she began to stroke her hair,"As my son I wish to see these things done in the next couple of days.."

Kyo nodded,"Of course, be calm during the meeting."

Taiyou laughed as she headed out guards following in toe, Kyo smiled before looking at the paper and handing it to Lyra

"Sort those out by time, the earliest meeting is the best meeting, call Mr.Dango and tell him to hold our meeting to a later date."Kyo said as he walked upstairs,"Also remember if someone on that list is named Ms.Oppi, you can cancel that meeting and just call her telling her that I will not forgive her for our last meeting and until she shows some class that I will not have another meeting with her."

Kyo smirked before turning around,"Also make sure I have an open spot for lunch...Now.."Kyo grinned,"Did you get all that?"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Devastation Of The Heart Arc_

*Tick Tock......Tick Tock...Tick*

The clock was excruciating  its sounds reminding him of wasted time not doing anything. The boy screamed his frustraion to no one in particular. His Anger had boiled over having to sleep in this room given to him by Xemnas.It had been quite a while since Xemnas sent him on any missions at all. His impatience showed in his grunts and groans of time passing him by. He rose from his bed and started to pace back and forth thinking. "Am I no good? Is he not sending me out because of the last mission? The only reason I almost died in that last mission was because Xemnas hasn't taught me any jutsu! I mean I wanna learn something new so I can kill Kazuma Hatake! He found out about him by searching though some files. That guy was a pissant but had a powerful jutsu the only way he could have won was with that jutsu Sanu thought the went back to his mental rant. Yeah it's his fault I'm not strong since he's not training me! That deal of making me stronger was all bullshit! I have yet to see anything done for me hell I got my summoning on my own well kinda." And idea suddenly popped into the evil little boys head. "You know what I should train myself Xemnas won't mind if I slip out for a while." He looked at his old tattered clothes and thought. Hmm I might as well go shopping too it would have been nice to have had them make me some clothes. Yet METSU isn't organised I mean this isn't even a team a mute, a perv, a know it all, and that masked idiot." Sanu sighed before he lept to the window. "I guess I have no other choice." As he said that he dashed from were he was this was a new day and he was out to play.

*A Few Minutes Later........*

Sanu had reached the shopping district girls were giggling at his clothes and some adults were disappointed in how dirty and stained from the earth they were. The looks were embarrassingly irritating he rushed along. He said to himself "Good thing I did that mission time to spend it all" The first Store he visited was a Unisex clothing store when he walked in he was greeted a girl. She responded" oh aren't you just adorable your such a tiny little shota" Sanu was confused by this and in his mind said. "Shota? What the fuck is a shota? Is she trying to call me gay! Well I don't know...but that's none of her fucking business!" Before Sanu could respond the blue headed girl fulled into a changing booth. "Now what style are you looking for?" the girl looked at him waiting for and answer."Umm...wow I don't know really umm what would say I'm beyond awesome." And with that she was off to find some clothes.

Within minutes she had found a few outfits Sanu walked in to try them on. The first one was too tight it basically looked like a painted on shirt with these shorts that clinged to his body like short shorts. Sanu didn't know why that girl picked them but sexual vibe was strong he looked like a uke. He set them aside as he reached with a red blush on his face for the second pair. Everything was way too baggy it looked like something on the Kirabi Style Channel. He couldn't fit into it well moving in this stuff was sluggish. He was easily able to discard it. The third pair fit well it was a pinkish white shirt it was to his skin but not as tight as the last one it had a heart patch on the back yet Sanu didn't care. The jeans fit well also rugged yet nice they had those washed too much fake rips in them that made them special he could easily make new holes to accommodate his kekkei genkai. And for Shoes the girl found as she says "sexy" boots he felt it was amazing and that she was a pedo.

As he headed for the check out he grabbed a white scarf as well it would look nice too he thought. The Girl was ringing everything up "that'll be 15,000 ryo" she said.Sanu could careless he handed her the 15,000 and took his bags and was on his way. He had bought the first outfit too just on a whim. As he walked along the markets he hear something that intrigued him."Give it back!!" It sounded like a girl screamed it. "Heh don't you know street trash like you don't need money." This dude and three other boys much older then the "girl" were playing keep away with a ryo piece. She really thought that was money Sanu thought."Please I have nothing give it back!" The oldest looked at the "girl"."Well maybe you can be paid for the services of your body." The horror on the "girls" face had been all Sanu needed to help. She was the same age as Sanu...and that enraged him."Now take everything of-" A bone drill bullet was fired inches from the guys face. "What the another little bitch well the more the-" A Bone blade was pressed to his neck in a instant. "3 seconds""What?" Sanu slapped him with the blunt side of the bone. "Do I look like a bitch" He was afraid "What?""ENGLISH MOTHERF**KER DO YOU SPEAK IT!"

The boy looked around before saying."What" Sanu was enraged."SAY WHAT AGAIN I F**KING DARE YOU I'LL SLICE ALL YOUR THROATS!" The fear was instilled in the boys as they all ran away. He turned around to see if he could help the "girl". Sanu smiled and said."Are you alright miss?" "She" giggled before saying."Miss? I'm a boy my name is Maraki Neama" Sanu stared at him just awe struck he was cuter then any girl he'd ever seen. This day was gonna be the strangest he's ever had.​


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

When Taiyou arrived, Lyra was awestruck. She was beautiful, with her elegant kimono and long hair. Lyra wondered why she was working in business and not as a model.

"Another meeting with the elders?" Kyo asked his mother as Taiyou smiled, nodding her head. 
"They wish to talk to me about the heir to the Fennikkusu Clan ... Which is you."

Lyra froze as she said that. She knew what that meant ...

They ended their conversation before Taiyou headed out with the guards in tow. Lyra simply bowed in her presence, before straightnening up at Kyo. He handed her a pile of papers which she took into her arms.

"Sort thouse out by time. The earliest meeting is the best meeting, and call Mr. Dango and tell him to hold our meeting at a later date. Also, remember if someone on that list is name Ms. Oppi, you can cancel that meeting and just call her telling her that I will not forgive her for our last meeting and until she shows some class that I will not have another meeting with her."

Gosh there was a lot to do. She felt more like a slave.

Kyo smirked as he began to head up the stairs, glancing over his shoulder. 
"Also, make sure I have an open spot for lunch. Now ... Did you get all that?"

Lyra gave a quick nod before bowing. 
"Yes Mr. Aosuki I understand. It'll be done while you are at your meeting," Lyra smiled with glee before sitting down at her desk, dumping the pile of papers on her desk. She crossed her legs before going over the first sheet. It had Mr. Dango's contact details on it, and from here she thought she should get the first task done. 

Lyra began to punch in the numbers on the phone before ringing him. 
"Hello, Mr. Dango?"
"Yes, who is this?"
"Lyra Murasaki from Kyo Aosuki's office. We are going to hold your meeting at a later date."
"Sorry, but that is not possible. I do have a busy schedule y'know ..."
"I'm sorry, did you not hear me correctly?"
"You want to hold the meeting at a later date which I've already said isn't possible."
"No, we _*are*_ going to hold your meeting at a later date, say--- 3 weeks after the intial date?"
"No bu-"
"If you don't want to miss out on this crucial business opportunity, I suggest you come~. Thank you!"

With that Lyra hung up before moving on to the next task.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia smiled, but inside she felt a bit sad, wondering where she would be right now if Koji were still alive. She quickly dismissed the thought, not wanting to ruin the mood though.

"No he wasn't a hero, but he did seem to care for those close to him, and in the end I guess that's what matters."

She turned her head, hearing something loud, perhaps a explosion, in the distance. She sighed, it was probably time for her to get going anyway. She couldn't risk being so close to Fuzen much longer. She walked out of the "hotsprings" and quickly reached for her undergarments, putting them on. Next was her skirt, her white shirt, and then her tank-top. She kept her jacket off, it was still pretty damp, and it wouldn't help if she wore it. 

Slipping on her boots she turned to Lyra, half smiling, saying:

"Sorry about this all of a sudden, but I have to get going. I can't risk being here much longer, especially since it seems like others are getting closer to this location. I hope to see you in the future."

She walked over and picked up her scythe, putting it on her back, and then quickly jumped away.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*
_METSU_

Vanitas was amazed by the ease in which they both agreed to sign-up. With their two personalities it would seem like it would take a bit more convincing but they were all for joining him. Yamamato jumped at the chance to go up against the Branded. He was a little over zealous about the prospect of fighting what was essentially the most powerful army in the world at this point. Then again Vanitas wasn't Koji, he couldn't comprehend being driven from his home and not being able to strike back a the people responsible. He had the memories but it didn't happen to him.

It didn't take long for Zero to throw his hat into the ring either. He seemed like he would be the easier one to convince and he didn't disappoint. 

"Okay, I guess I will come too." There was some uneasiness evident in his facial expression and body language, but Vanitas just assumed he was a wary guy. That was good they needed someone like that.

"What's you're name? And what now?" 

"My name is Vanitas...And as for now I take you two to camp. The way this is going to work is simple. We'll be deployed all over the world using guerilla tactics. We're going to end the Branded. Plain and simple. After we're done with then we're going to destroy the others using the Branded as an umbrella to further their goals. Their are worse monsters than the Branded... Come on we have a bit of a trek ahead. We're camped out closer to Suna... That's we're our next sortie will be most likely."  The three began to walk toward their destination with Vanitas in the lead.

---

*Vanitas*

Ikuto had made it out alive but he left as soon as he showed up. He tried to make Kei feel better about having to lean on other's for strength but Vanitas didn't exactly agree with either one of them. Kei had saved his life, she didn't have anything to prove. She was strong for the both of them the enemy fought dirty and used Koji Kazama against her. But it didn't take her long to regain her footing and unleash on that Abomination. The very reason it transformed into it's true form is because she pushed it to the limit. A monster that Vanitas couldn't even best by himself. He was snapped from his inner monologue by the words of Ikuto.

"The truth lies hidden behind the mask."

What the hell was he trying to play at? Why would he say that, he looked at him when he said it, but it was addressed to Kei. Xemnas, Vanitas, and Ikuto had agreed years ago that Kei knowing who's face was behind the mask was not in her best interest. That for her to get stronger she couldn't know who he was, it was a goal she had to chase. What was at stake was more important. Xemnas just stood there with his arms crossed as Ikuto walked off. The old man was angry at the insolence of his pupil, it had been three years like this. Xemnas hated his attitude, he hated the insinuation that he wanted them all to die. The fact was at the moment they were more valuable alive then dead so what sense did it make?

"Ikuto! Ikuto wait!"Kei yelled running after the white haired boy,"Ikuto!!!"

Vanitas fought back the impulse to chase her, he wanted to so badly but couldn't. The point of being Vanitas was emptying himself, to truly become the shell he was. He constantly had to hold Koji's emotions in check to make sure that his personality didn't shine through.

"Stop being an idiot. Go after her and bring her back. She's going to put too much stress on her knee and it's going to snap again. I didn't even built a splint for it or anything yet. Man up Vanitas. She doesn't need to know who you are, but she needs you to support her. It's the only way she'll grow."Vanitas didn't know what to say immediately, he had no answers. He nodded and ran after Kei. It didn't take long for him to catch up to her. She was on the ground, her leg probably having broken again from the stress she put on it.

"I don't want to be alone again..."

....

"please...someone...I don't want to be alone..."


He approached her bending on one knee and rubbing her back gently. In three years he had never showed much outward affection toward her if any at all. But Ikuto had seemingly left them for the time being and she didn't have anyone besides him and Xemnas now.

"Kei... you're not alone. You're not weak either. You saved my life today and protected me. I'll take you back to Xemnas and he'll fix up your knee...Come on." Not waiting for an answer he scooped her up and picked her up as if she were his bride.


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

And so his day begun, he smiled as Lyra seem excited about her new job. He would have to work her harder then, Kyo walked into his office and their stood a boy that was as young as him, the boy turned around and smiled as Kyo walked up to him and shook his hand.

"Been a long time huh Kyo?"the boy asked

"It has...Hasn't it Leon?"Kyo asked, causing the boy to laugh a bit



Leon sat down in the empty chair as Kyo sat right beside him, the desk were for people he didn't like which was many. Leon was the young heir to the Uta clan, a clan that has been under the Fennikkusu since the day that the Fennikkusu came around. They were great friends but the thing was, that it was a few of them...

Much like the Aosuki clan,

"So have you heard from the elders?"Leon asked as he broke the silence

Kyo shook his head,"There is no change from what they said, that I have a low chance of being accepted as heir to the Fennikkusu clan."Kyo said,"My blue eye is the sign that I am part of the Aosuki clan."

Leon shook his head, that was the problem that Kyo was facing right about now. The fact that he wasn't 100% Fennikkusu, he was a just 75%, his blue eye was a sign that some of his father had dominated in the gene pool. Leon sighed as he placed his back to the against the chair

"You kidding me right?"he asked,"If they had showed their faces a little earlier when your mother was younger maybe they wouldn't be stirring up much trouble with her for you to become heir and come on 75% full blooded, that is like saying 2/3rds of you are ready to be heir..."

Kyo sighed,"The elders want a full blooded...But my mother is pushing for my name and my name only. Kei has to go to find the Aosuki clan...She is at the age where she has to prove herself."Kyo said as he looked at the picture of him and his sister

"Well you know you have the power of the Uta clan, well more like informing power."Leon laughed

---
*Kei Aosuki*

Don't cry...Don't cry

Kei spent her whole three years of training learning not to cry, even when her arm was pulled out her socket or her leg broke. Or she was blitz by Xemnas during training, she learned that tears weren't going to get her anywhere, but even though she learned all that she learned nothing.

Kei then felt something on her back..It was trying to sooth her...

"Kei... you're not alone. You're not weak either. You saved my life today and protected me. I'll take you back to Xemnas and he'll fix up your knee...Come on." 

Kei turned around to tell him no, but then he picked her up and she instantly shut up. Kei blushed as she never was carried by Vanitas before and it made her nervous being so close to him! Kei looked for all the possible reason she could tell her how bad he was making her feel...

Kei touched her wildly beating chest that she could hear in her own ear....

Could he hear it too?

Kei shook he head, of course not! Wait she knew how to fix her knee! Kei rolled out of his arms and placed her hands on his chest.

"Um! I can fix it!"Kei said as she looked down at the ground her hands were still on his chest...

Kei squeked and let go before looking at her hands and sat down. Kei used her dark release to use the gravity on her knee to push it back into place. Kei then waited for a few minutes before getting up and testing it out

"I am a fast learner!" Kei said 

...

"Vanitas..."she looked up at his mask,"What happened back there, I can't explain it at all...I...I just wanted to protect you and I know we aren't all that close.."

Kei looked down,"But since I did that...Can I ask for a favor?"she asked, she always wondered this...

"Can...Can I feel your face?"she asked before knowing how that sounded

"I mean...I know you will never allow me to see it no matter how many times I try to protect you."she said,"So I want to do the next best thing...Will you allow me?"

Kei smiled innocently,"Please Vanitas...No one is around..."she said,"And I have a blindfold in my backpocket for when I train...So no one will see you, not even me..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vanitas 
*
Being so close to Kei made Vanitas feel uneasy but he couldn't just sit there and watch her feel miserable. He had done everything he could to not assume any sort of emotional role in her life always keeping her at arms length and now he was carrying her as if she was his blushing bride...

"Um! I can fix it!"Kei said as she looked down at the ground her hands were still on his chest...

"I am a fast learner!" Kei said 

She used her darkness release to push her knee back into it's proper socket. The process didn't seem all the painful to her but for a weaker person it could not have felt good. 
...

"Vanitas..."she looked up at his mask,"What happened back there, I can't explain it at all...I...I just wanted to protect you and I know we aren't all that close.."

He didn't have answer to her question, well not one he was willing to share. She wanted to protect him because on some level she still felt a connection to who he used to be, or maybe he was reading too much into it. For all the inner darkness she held she was still sweet and caring in her own way.

"Can...Can I feel your face?"she asked before knowing how that sounded

"I mean...I know you will never allow me to see it no matter how many times I try to protect you."she said,"So I want to do the next best thing...Will you allow me?"

Kei smiled innocently,"Please Vanitas...No one is around..."she said,"And I have a blindfold in my backpocket for when I train...So no one will see you, not even me..."

He didn't know what to say to her, he knew what the right answer was but he couldn't bring himself to say the words.

"My face....why? I mean I don't really know what to say. I haven't let anyone see my face for a very long time. It would make people uncomfortable to see my face. But you saved my life Kei Aosuki. If you promise to blindfold yourself... I'll show you but you can never ask such a thing of me ever again. Undestood?" He knew he was being stupid but he couldn't deny her, not of such a simple request. Especially since she agreed to blindfold herself.


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

?AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH? 

The pained scream echoed down the halls that Rika walked. Rika smirked, she loved her job. That guy was a crooked business man and it was up to the torture and interrogation core to find out if he had been using rogue ninja to scare of his competitors.

Her job was pretty simple, she brought the suspects in, and all it took was a kiss, and in extreme cases removing her shirt to get into a room alone with her victim. Then she just knocked him out and made off with the body. Usually she would stay while they tried to get answers out of him, it was fun to watch them work but today instead  of watching a fat man being tortured she thought she would go out shopping.

The branded activity had left Torture and interrogation under-manned because everyone was on the front lines so Rika had been working extra shifts. She was exhausted; she decided to go get Ramen before taking a well deserved nap. She walked into Ichiraku?s still in the clothes she wore to seduce the business man. She wore a closing fitting lilac top with light purple mesh sleeves. She also wore black skinny jeans and sandals. Her Hair was up in a bun, bangs falling down to frame her face. If that did not turn enough heads on its own there was blood smeared across the right side of her top. She sauntered over to the seat.  Her movements were more graceful than a dancers.

?One Miso Ramen please?


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei looked at Vantias for a minute and shook her head,

"It's not your face that you are worried about truthfully is it?"Kei asked as she looked at him,"Don't take me crazy for what I am going to say, but you have really nice eyes..." Kei said as she looked down.

"I never seen them before, but when ever you look at me. It feels so...so strong.."Kei said before laughing, she was telling him the things she kept secret for the longest of time, anytime he had turned away something like a shock went though her and she could never explain it.

Kei looked down again,"Please ignore me...I am spourting crap."she giggled

It was weird being alone with him, because out of the three years she knew Vanitas he never once been alone with her. Even when they did missions together, she would always partner up with Ikuto and never with Vanitas because the simple fact that he told her many times that he did things by himself

Kei grabbed the blindfold from her back pocket and put it on her eyes, by this time she couldn't see things, but Kei trained in the dark many of times. So she zero on Vanitas breathing, she got close to him so there was no space between them...

Kei held up her hands,"Okay...I am ready.."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

"The nights of Fuzenkagure seem much more lively than it did in Konoha." A person with his hands in his pockets walked through the crowds in the marketplace under the night sky. 

Noctis legs were almost healed from the severe burns he had gotten from the man named Stiyl Magnus. Noctis was sure to die during his confrontation with that man but his partner, Sanu had saved him from death and together they defeated one of the leaders of the Branded. After a week of rest, Noctis was able to walk again with minor difficulty. 

"Man, it's pretty convenient I don't need to travel here from Konoha to go to the training field." The Prince had just came back from training after learning how to use his Lightning release to accelerate his heart and his blood system. Suddenly a growl sound was heard from his stomach as he was passing by a Ichiraku Ramen shop. He took a deep breath and sighed, "I hope father wouldn't mind me eating out tonight." He turned to the side and head straight for the little shop.

As he entered, he saw a girl with revealing clothes on sitting in one of the seats. Noctis quickly averted his eyes and blushed. "Ugh, how do these girls not feel awkward wearing revealing clothes nowadays?" Noctis thought as he said down in one of the seats. The cook came to the front. "I'll have a Miso Ramen tonight." Noctis raised his hand to signal the cook.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

After canceling the appointment with the low-class lady, she went on to filling the meetings. It was a pain, but everyone had to get a job. She was seventeen now and needed to be making money on the side on top of her missions.

*RING RING!*

Lyra heard the phone ringing loud, and quickly picked it up. 

"_Hello?_"
"Hello, this is Cynateck Inc. Would Fuzengakure be interested in having us as one of their sponsors?"
"Uh---..."
"Our company provides drugs and other medical equipment for hospitals, as well as running humane tests to develop new vaccines and medical ninjutsu."
"I'm not sure if---"
"Well?"
"Please hold for a moment."

Lyra wasn't sure what to do in the situation. She was hardly one to make a decision like this, and had to ask Kyo. Rushing up the stairs and nearly tripping in her heels, Lyra quickly walked up to the door of the meeting before knocking a few times. She opened the door to see Kyo, a little boy and a few other elders and shinobi.

"Sorry to bother you all," she bowed, holding the wireless phone in her hand. "Mr. Aosuki, there is a spokesman on the phone for Cynateck Inc, looking to make a sponsorship deal."

She didn't include the part of her being clueless as she didn't want to seem unproffesional.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'Heidi & Audrina, Eat your heart out'_

Yamamoto was bliss and happily took the full force of her kick. The sound was sickening, most people winced as she made contact. Blood falling from both nostrils. He got up but the image of her smooth straight legs, leading to her tight panties was stored for ever in his visual wank bank. He held his nose as he smiled in euphoria. 

"I'm sorry, I was just having a casual _roll_ and began to admire the view," He said smiling to himself at his own pun. "I didn't look where I was going. Let me make it up to you? I'll buy you something?" He offered hoping she would take something, hopefully she was thirsty or could go for some ice cream.

"Who the hell are you you creep or *you'll be seeing Hell in a while!"*

Yamamoto took this to mean she was into S&M. What a truly amazing Women he thought to himself. 

"I am Yamamoto. What's your name? But I am sure you must be in the wrong place - the Miss Narutoverse contest is over there." He said smiling, the blood just beginning to stop pouring out his nose.


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

The cook smiled at her, it was an awkward smile, one that masked fear and mistrust. This is generally what one feels when the adopted daughter of your psychopathic Kage comes into your restaurant covered in blood.
“Of course miss” he gave Noctis a re-assuring smile as he walked away to get there food.

Rika gave a weary sigh, pushing a bang out of her face. She was quite interested though, the boy next to her smelled of sweat, now Fuzen was now bursting at the seams with ninja due to the branded but there was something else.He smelled of burnt flesh, it was a faint smell so it probably had healed up but Rika was bored and she wanted to know about this. And what Rika wanted she got.

She swivelled round on her stool to face him. Taking the direct approach she introduced herself “I am Rika, Chuunin of Fuzengakure, member of torture and interrogation, pretty standard stuff.” She smiled listening closely to his heart beat, seeing if it changed. She did tend to intimidate people. “ So who are you” she asked her wind chime voice resounding through the bar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vanitas*

He didn't answer her first question, the way she was talking to him made him uncomfortable. Knowing that he wasn't the person she wanted or needed him to be made him feel inadequate. The eyes she felt were strong belonged to another person, even though he wasn't Koji she could still see him. Even from behind the mask. It was clear she wanted to be closer to him and had harbored some feelings for him, but how much of that involved him being who he was now and not who he was then? Since that day in her room he had been attached to Kei making sure to put her needs in front of everything except for the mission. He forced Xemnas to train her and he stayed away despite the jealousy he felt towards Ikuto and her's relationship. He was not about right or wrong, he didn't care about that but he did care about her.

Before long it looked like it was time to do as she asked. Kei grabbed the blindfold from her back pocket and wrapped it around her eyes. She couldn't see but given the nature of Xemnas' training she was able to find Vanitas with unnatural sensory perception. He was unsure of what he was doing having seen how expertly she made it over to him. He knew he could use henge and change his face but that would be cheating, she had earned this. Three years of being so close to the face of the boy she had been chasing after and saving his life...

He grabbed her hands and brought them within an inch of his face.

"...I'm ready too. I trust you..."

The mask retracted into the suit leaving only his face visible. His hair had grown over the past three years, it was shaggy and had no clear direction. It was ironic that something so insubstantial and mundane as hair could be a microcosm of who Vanitas was as a person



He brought her hands to his face and relinquished his grip on them. Leaving her free to touch him as she would like.


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo was talking to Leon when Lyra entered the room, Leon instantly looked her up and down before thinking that this girl was different from the last one. Leon smiled his toothy grin before looking over to Kyo who just shrugged him off. Kyo got up as he wondered what she needed.

"Tell him we accept, that is the man behind the company that fund out medical supplies isn't it?"Kyo asked Leon who looked up and nodded

"Yep for the past three years, we sponser, they supply."Leon said before looking at Lyra again,"Say this is a new one..."Leon took note as he stood up and looked at the girl

"Yeah she new why?"Kyo asked as he got up and grabbed his jacket

Leon looked over to Kyo,"Did you get bored of the other girl?"Leon asked that caused Kyo to shoot up a bit,"I swore you liked her..."

"Okay I am going to lunch now, Lyra are you coming? Good bye Leon, see you next time!"Kyo said pushing Leon out the door


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The girl right beside Noctis started to eye him oddly. She turned towards him and said, “I am Rika, Chuunin of Fuzengakure, member of torture and interrogation, pretty standard stuff. So who are you?”

Noctis was wondering why someone from an interrogation group would be wearing such a revealing outfit. Noctis turned around towards her to see her breasts from an angle in which she lowered herself towards Noctis inspecting him. At that moment, Noctis closed his eyes and turned his head away blushing. "What's with the revealing clothes? Doesn't seem like you are from the interrogation core." 

The Prince had an change of expression to his careless self. "I'm Noctis but I'd prefer you call me Noct." He had paid no attention towards the girl beside him while he was talking. He rested his head on his fist while setting his arm on the counter waiting for his food.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra's ear twitched as she heard what the litte runt said about a 'new one'. He then went on to ask Kyo if he got 'bored of the other girl' causing Lyra to crack a devilish smile.

"Okay I'm going to lunch now! Lyra are you coming? Goodbye Leon, see you next time!" Kyo spoke as she swiftly shoved Leon out of the door, with Lyra simply keeping a fake smile on. 

"Yes, we would accept the sponsor offer. A meeting will take place at a later date maybe, and we can arrange for it in the future. Goodbye~!" Lyra hung up the phone before placing it on the desk where Leon had sat. She walked up to Kyo, grabbing him by the wrist with a tight grasp yet a fake smile.

"Mr. Aosuki, we need to talk about your schedule. Come with me," she smiled before dragging him out the room and into a random, empty office next door before closing the door behind her, locking it. She leaned back against the door with a slight chuckle.

"Got bored of the other girl? I can't really get mad at you, but you at least owe me the truth don't you?"


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*


She smiled, this boy was certainly naive but it was cute. ?Silly boy? she purred putting one of her legs on his lap ?Nothing makes a man run his mouth more than a good bit of cleavage? she grinned ? I can get a man in a room and make him tell me everything , and in the end he still doesn?t get laid. In fact more often than not I have to schedule Iron Maiden sessions. ?
She dropped her leg back down ?Of course there is the more to it than that. As far as I know I?m the only person in Fuzen who?s castrated someone with a blunt butter knife? she smiled at him sweetly.

?So know that you know that mind telling me something about yourself, I hate being in the dark.? This boy was shy, Rika strangely found it kind of endearing but there was the voice chirping in the back of her mind again.

?You know you could just steal him away? the voice purred almost seductively in her head. ?I bet the poor boys still a virgin, we could change that. Or we could cut him up, you?d like that wouldn?t you?

Rika Pursed her lips shutting the voice out, she didn?t have the will or strength to argue with it Today.


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She smiled when he told her that he trust her, it almost made her giggle a bit in delight. Kei felt his hand in hers as he guided it inches from his face, she was getting excited out of all these years of looking at him though the mask, she finally get to imagine the face that she only pictured in dreams. It only made her a little sad that she had to leave it up to her imagination...

Kei began...

The first thing she touched was his lips, they were smooth and Kei could only imagine the girl that was lucky enough to kiss them, Kei fingers lightly glide over them but she couldn't help but think what would it feel like on hers...

Then her fingers stroked his cheek, Kei smiled,"Wow..."she couldn't take the silence but she didn't know what to say,"Warm..."

Again with the one worded description, yet he didn't pull back out of annoyance nor did he tell her to stop...That only made Kei want to explore more of what he hid behind that armor...She wanted to see it all for herself, but that was being selfish, Kei blushed at the thought...

Kei hands found their way to his hair, it was long and Kei could tell it was unkept by the way it felt...Yet it was also fun feeling and twirling her fingers around it..Kei giggled before realizing her time was up...

But that didn't stop her from trailing her fingers down his face and back to his lip...

Just for a moment she wondered how did it feel...

Kei dropped her hands from his side,"....Thank you..."
----
*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo looked at Lyra for a minute, he wondered if she was going to storm out or kill him if he told the truth. The only truth in the matter the last girl that worked for him stayed late and put in extra time when Kyo felt in the mood. Kyo sighed and then looked down and look back up at her...

"You say that but I have a feeling that you are going to rip me apart."Kyo said but he knew that he couldn't keep a secret from her

...

Damn this was getting hard...

"A year ago, I hired a girl to be my office assistant."Kyo said,"She did everything right, but one night she was wondering if she could put in some over time...And I let her...And we kinda had sex a couple of times while she was working with me."

If she got angry over something that happened a year ago Kyo wouldn't be surpised

"Listen I am sorry Lyra! I have you now! Not meaning I am going to do you! I mean I will!...I mean if you want me too!"Kyo shrugged off his head,"I am screwed aren't I?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

She smiled, this boy was certainly naive but it was cute. “Silly boy” she purred putting one of her legs on his lap. At that point Noctis didn't feel the need to blush or react, he was completely emotionless. He would tend to blush or try to react but his hunger took over his emotions to care.

“Nothing makes a man run his mouth more than a good bit of cleavage” she grinned “ I can get a man in a room and make him tell me everything , and in the end he still doesn’t get laid. In fact more often than not I have to schedule Iron Maiden sessions." 

Noctis took a deep breath and sighed, "So she tries to seduce individuals to gain information from them. What a annoying way of interrogating...." Noctis had thought. "Not only that but she is getting annoying by trying get me to talk..."

She dropped her leg back down, "Of course there is the more to it than that. As far as I know I’m the only person in Fuzen who’s castrated someone with a blunt butter knife. So know that you know that mind telling me something about yourself, I hate being in the dark.“

Noctis looked at her with an expressionless face. Only two bold words came out of his mouth, "Not Interested." He had said it with the least care he could say it with. He then looked back towards the cook who had arrived with his food. "Thank you, sir." As he reached for the bowl and started to eat.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra simply sighed as Kyo explained that he had a previous secretary who was his little sex buddy. How cute.

"Oh that's nice, your first time on the edge of a wooden desk. Lovely (!)" Lyra smiled sarcastically before picking up her bag from the floor. 

"I bet I know who it was anyway. That Rei girl, right? She was your secretary when I first saw you after all that time. Does she still work here? And do you really only hire women for sex? That's prositution Kyo, but rather subtle."

Turning around, Lyra unlocked the door before opening. 
"Either way, I don't care. She's just a dirty tart and that's that. I'm off to get lunch anyway ..." Lyra opened the door, muttering only a single word before closing it.

"Dickhead."


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

How dare he, how dare he refuse her, no one refused her.

“Come on now Rika-kun, if you let me I can break his pretty little neck. I could gut him like a fish” Koji's Rika  purred forcing images into Rika’s head. The images of Noctis lying face down in a puddle of blood. Another one of him screaming begging her to stop as she slashed deep gashes across his chest. 

She took a deep breath, trying to contain herself; this is when things got ugly. “Come on now” she pouted in a childish voice “You’re not going to tell me anything, pity” She lifted her foot up. Suddenly a crash filled the room as the bowl was shattered into tiny pieces.

She grabbed Noctis’ arm and twirled him around in his stool to face her “Do you not have any desire to tell, me. It would make my day. Either that or you end up on the receiving end of the mind interrogation technique, you’re choice. So I repeat myself, do you really have no _desire_ to tell me” she smirked activating her Genjutsu.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

She grabbed Noctis’ arm and twirled him around in his stool to face her “Do you not have any desire to tell, me. It would make my day. Either that or you end up on the receiving end of the mind interrogation technique, you’re choice. So I repeat myself, do you really have no desire to tell me” she smirked activating her Genjutsu.

As the Genjutsu activated, nothing has changed. Suddenly Noctis's body started to vanish slowly, the body wasn't Noctis in the first place, it was just a past projection of himself using his past Image Tech. 

Noctis himself, appeared behind Rika with a kunai stuck close to her neck, "If you intend to attack me, you should at least hide your change in chakra nature. I could sense that Genjutsu as soon as you were about to activate it with my Lightning Release." 

Noctis was very serious about the situation he was in. "Now then... why do you truly desire to know about me? Especially interrupting me while I was eating." Noctis's eyes sharpened as he held the kunai straight to her throat. "This girl doesn't seem to be dangerous. But still I have to be cautious being a wanted person from the Branded." Noctis had remembered his past experience with Branded wanting his own body for money.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina felt his man hood pushed against her womenhood, she kissed him back with the same passion as she hold him to her body. She pushed him on the bed. As they made love till morning, she layed there in his arms as she felt good about herself. She had her head on Reimei's chest hearing his hartbeat as they were cover up by the covers. She heard their was a bird sitting on the head board and the bird landed in the middle of Akina's breasts. Akina was not fond of birds, she did not want to wake up Reimei as she felt the bird and felt their was something attach to it's leg. She pulled it off and would read it later as she put it on the nightstand and the bird went out the window. She snuggle up back up to ReiMei as she did not want to get up from the warm bed or the heat from his body, she was thinking what a night having sex with a guy you really loved.



*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei slowly opened his eyes a he woke up. He felt Akina in his arms and held her close to his body. "Good morning." ReiMei sounded energetic. He kissed her softly as he pulled her closer to him. "Last night was so fun." ReiMei closed his eyes laying back again. "The resturant and the beach." ReiMei sighed happily, softly massaging Akina's arm. "Got any ideas for today? I think we are healthy enough to go somewhere without to much worry." ReiMei rose up sitting in the bed looking at  Akina.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Devastation Of The Heart Arc_

Maraki Neama was ths strangers name Sanu couldn't help but stare. He had never seen a girl no less a boy be so beautiful before. His heart started to race inside of his chest like it did when he's in an intense battle. But it wasn't the only part of his body that blood flowed to his cheeks were bright red. "Thank you very much for saving me." Maraki's smiles warmed his heart was this what being good felt like? "Uhh no need to thank me were the same age right I just wanted to help." A sweat drop appeared on his head like a anime characters. He thought." wait did I just say I wanted to help? why did I help in the first place?" Maraki got closer to Sanu."I don't know how I could really repay you.....I have nothing really." "There's no real reason to repay me at all, I helped because I didn't wanna see those disgusting bastards taking advantage of you. I'm not a saint seeing as this will be my last favor. The boy stood up a few inches taller then Sanu he kissed Sanu's head. It was a thank you yet the boy lingered to long causing Sanu to pull back. "What was that for?" "It was the only thank you I could give right now" "Well maybe you should go home it'll be much safer there."

Maraki looked at the ground. "I have no home.....my parents were killed leaving me all alone....." Tears formed in hs eyes. "Nobody wants me......They only remember me as the child of the whore and murderer.....Nobody loves or needs me I should have let them have there way with me at least I'd be useful for something."

*SLAP!!!!*

"How dare you give up so easily! I have the same promblems, yet you don't see me bitching and screaming about them! Things won't change if all you do is beg, some times you need to kick some ass and have some self respect to get what you need. I'm sorry for hitting you but you need to wake up and notice your more useful then you think you are! Sanu's words they stung deep inside Maraki's heart. "Well not everyone has the strength you do!" Sanu glared at Maraki. "Bullshit! Everyone is born with and Iron will if it wavers and falls that's your own fault but to strengthen it and harden it to steel ican be achieved even after your wall is down! We were born with a specialty that everyone forgets we have the power to rebuilt ourselfs even after a zillion falls! We have the Will!!! And I will not let you waste yours!" Sanu looked at the boy his tears were running down more. It hurt him to see someone the same as him in so much pain it struck him in the heart like a kunai. "I'm sorry I shouldn't have hit you or ranted on like that it was just..... Wait he just met the wait guy and now he cares the hell is happening Sanu thought. But the boy looked into his eyes again. "I'm sorry my tears are of joy.....no ones ever cared long enough to talk to me....I'm just...just happy. Sanu was touched deeply and ruly by those words. He looked at the boys body to inspect for wounds and saw he not only had a girl like face but body as well. His clothes were tattered and ripped up . Sanu would go shopping later to buy him better clothes. Wait go shopping for him why is he becoming so involved in him Sanu speculated it was his heart crossing his mind. "I'll take you with me....into the woods. I just bought some clothes I guess I can give a pair to you . And we can change into them there. The other boys eyes lit up like a star . He nodded in agreement quickly then Sanu piggy backed him as he jumped into the sky. He leaped precisely from building to building till he was at the gate. This day was  a new one especially for them two since this meeting wil change there fates forever.​


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

Rika smirked, he was pushing her. She wouldn?t be able to hold on much longer before she took over. Rika smashed her elbow into Noctis, angling herself out of his grip. She turned swiftly to face him her eyes alight with the joy of battle.

?You really shouldn?t have done that, pretty boy.? She smirked ?Your evasion was pointless, you still saw my movement from behind me, your under my genjutsu?s spell. It probably hasn?t taken effect because of your shunshin but it will soon and maybe this will speed it up.?
She smirked as she undid the buttons of her shirt, down to the half-way point putting her black lace bra on show.

?This is what I do for a living, you can?t win?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina hadso many that she did not know what to do with it, "good morning." She got destracted by ReiMei to answer him. She picked up the note to read what was going on before she got any give any answer to ReiMei. She read the message, "are you up to go to Suna, from this letter my mom wants to see me about something, but it does not what in the letter she wrote. Must be something inportant if she wants to see me this soon. I forgot to metion one thing about my family and I did not want to tell you I am not ashamed of it I don't want the attention to any more money than I have. I am the Kazekage's daughter." She sighed happy as she had too much fun last night and was so wonderful, we have to find more fun stuff to do together later.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was bolted back as she elbowed him to his side. She was freed from his grip and fleed back. “You really shouldn’t have done that, pretty boy.” She smirked “Your evasion was pointless, you still saw my movement from behind me, your under my genjutsu’s spell. It probably hasn’t taken effect because of your shunshin but it will soon and maybe this will speed it up.”

She started to undo her shirt revealing her black lace bra, as Noctis stood straight still expressionless. He couldn't react to her perverted methods because of what dangers might fall on the Prince. “This is what I do for a living, you can’t win”

Noctis had thought about what to do, "So I'm under the genjutsu, but it still hasn't affected me yet, which means I still have a chance..." The Prince looked towards the girl, "You dare challenge the Prince of the Ranens?..." 

Noctis smirked and with one step, he instantly appeared right behind Rika, "I really don't want to fight you... but... I'll give you one chance to stop this meaningless fight... But due to my cautious self, my assumptions lead me to believe you are trying to expose my current location to the Branded...." Noctis opened his eyes standing right behind her. "Is that true?"


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

“You really mean that do you, I remember the Ranen clan. II guess you could say I was princess of the Shiromi clan but it wasn’t all roses and rings my father abused me and I killed him. You must of heard about it it was on the news for days.” She gritted her teeth.

“I despise people who use their clans for social leverage like you do, it disgusts me to my very core. That is the reason why my Father killed my mother and countless prostitutes, to keep the clans social power. If you are too like my father I might have to kill you.”

“I have a new family though. Lady Taiyou is my mother and I have two loving siblings, Kei may be out of the village but Kyo’s still here, I wonder what he would do to you if he found you threatening me . But that’s answers your second question. I am as Kage’s daughter and has now a near extinct Dojutsu, thanks to the destruction of Konoha, the branded wouldn’t spare a second glance at kidnapping me.”  

She formed hand seals. “ I cannot in good conscience  let someone like my Father walk the earth unscathed and as such you shall suffer.” Her body was trembling now, begging to pounce on the boy, the former whispers of Homicide were now shouts.  

“You said you were hungry? Well suffer the sin of gluttony” she said finishing the handseals.


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo rolled his eyes and as Lyra left he had grabbed her hand before pulling her back into his office. He closed the door behind them and just frowned and shook his head, he took her by the shoulders and made her sit down on the chair before opening up the blinds to his office revealing a very nice view of Fuzen. 

Kyo grabbed her by the arm and made her so she could be in front of the window...

"You see that!"Kyo asked as he pointed to Fuzen,"That is Fuzenkagure, population 500,000 thousands, female population, 230,000.."

Kyo moved her hands so they could be positioned on the window,"And out of all those women...I fell for you..."Kyo said kissing her neck,"Out of all those 230,000 women that lives in Fuzen...I want you.."

Kyo released her hand and pushed her up the window as his hands slide up her shirt...

"You...An oprhen...You the girl who gets excited over the smallest things...You the girl who gets angry over what happened years ago."Kyo said as he pressed himself up against her,"Let them see...Let Fuzen see the woman I want...The woman that I gave my heart to.." 

Kyo growled as he fumbled to take off her bra though her shirt, before finally unhooking it..


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vanitas*

He stood there unsure of how this whole thing should make him feel. He was blushing profusely as her fingers drifted to his lips and caressed them. She was so close and the memories Koji had of her invaded his mind every moment she had her soft hands on him. She ran his hair through her fingers, mapped out the contours of his face with her fingers, and if he had a heart it would certainly be trying to jump out of his heart. Their was a part of him that wanted to give into the brewing maelstrom of feelings within, Koji's memories of their secret meetings and their passionate kisses. How they both managed to pull something ravenous out of each other, but their was another conflicting emotion. Vanitas felt sad because he knew that she would never have feelings for him, not him now. Kei would be worse than any other person wanting him to be Koji, she would grow to resent his existence just as he felt Lyra had.

He didn't say a word as his helmet protracted itself back over his face and he removed the blindfold from around Kei's eyes. They had shared a moment but Vanitas was tormented by the though of how she would react if she ever knew what was really under the mask.

"Kei Aosuki... for three years I've never really talked to you. In all honesty it has nothing to do with you. I don't dislike you and you have always made an effort, but getting close to me is a mistake. You can't ever really know me, I don't even really know myself. People that get close to me get hurt and I don't want to hurt you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

"Your mom is Kazekage?" ReiMei gulped. "Today is going to be painful, I can tell already." ReiMei put his pants on, looking over to Akina. "Hope she likes me better than your dad did." ReiMei pulled his shirt over his head sitting back onto the bed. "And I would love to see Suna, I've never been there before." ReiMei stretched tying his headband losely around his neck. "I can't wait to see whaty ou have planned." He hopped to his feet and held his hand outstreched. "I nearly forgot." ReiMei slowly warped Akina's clothes back putting them on the bed where he had laid.


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He had been running for awhile now. One of the good things about no-longer having a living body is the lack of fatigue. He had met some travellers on the way, they had to die. It was too risky, if the branded even knew his general location it could prove disastrous.

Loaded onto his back were scrolls filled with notes, books and everything he used to perfect his human puppet jutsu, not a shred of this could fall into branded hands. Thalia had given Hotaru a general location of where she was going when she left , the location was vague though.

Suddenly Hotaru picked up the sound of fighting. Perhaps it was Thalia offering to the magical man in the sky Hotaru thought dryly. He followed the direction of the noise until he came to a house.  He noticed that Thalia was not fighting so he soundlessly made his way to the front door and rapt it with his knuckled.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra rolled her eyes as he made a move to her, unclasping her bra and shoving his hands up her black top.
"This is all you care about ... sex. Sex, sex, sex, sex, _*SEX!*_" she yelled before sighing with a smile, pushing him on to his chair. 

"See the thing is with _you_ ..." Lyra began as she took his tie, wrapping it around his neck as she sat facing him. "... You think you are the player, always in control. You think that you've always had it, even though you've only ever had sex with two people! It's a joke really~"

Leaving the tie around his neck, she pulled away from him before walking around to wear the guest would sit at the desk Kyo was sat at. She cleared it with a single swipe before climbing on to the table, pulling Kyo closer by his tie. Biting her lip, she looked him straight in the eye.

"Go on bad boy. What you gonna do now? Is this going to be a battle for dominance?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"Don't worry about it too much, she is going to like you more than my dad. At first she may not because she is under too much stress. Maybe we can see other parts of the world that you did not see before. How are we going to travel by air or train?" She felt for her clothes and held on to ReiMei's hand to stand up she slip on her bra and panties than her short warrior skirt with her black blouse. She wraped her two swords around her waist and the the heaviest sword went on to her back. She picked up her bag, she blush some as she was still getting used to this. "I have a feeling we are going to do it your way and telport there and I have a few plans in mind." She found her headband and tied it under her bangs of her forehead, then kissed ReiMei on the cheek.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After walking inside she noticed Tifa's door was locked. She didn't bother to go check on them, they may have been having a private moment. She walked away and then went to her room, and sat there, just thinking over her goals. However before she could get to trained in thought she looked out her window after hearing a big clash, and saw Tifa and Date batteling---well that was fast.

She stood up, and started to walk towards where they were batteling, when she heard a knock on the door. She walked over and opened it. If someone were able to knock in it that would mean they'd have permission, so that could only be---

She smiled happily as she saw Hotaru for the first time in three years. She gave him a big hug and then backed up saying:

"How have you been Hotaru?"

She then took a look at herself. Her purple shirt was a bit dirty, and had cuts all around it from her battle with Tifa. Her skirt still had the two long tears on the side. The only clothes that had stayed pretty much the same were her short healed boots and her elbow long gloves.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei laughed. "It still feels weird to teleport. But yeah thats the plan." ReiMei put his arm around Akina activating his Kessokugan. "That's good to hear. I don't think I would want to get on a Kage's bad side." ReiMei started to warp him and Akina until they disappeared. "This is my pocket dimension. Whenever I teleport I pass through here." ReiMei and Akina appeared in a epmty plane with nothing but cubes floating around. "This dimension is special as it is only accesible by me." ReiMei and Akina started to warp back into the dimension but they were now in the Sand village. "You should lead, I would get us lost." ReiMei held Akina's hand as she started to walk.


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Hotaru*

The door was opened by Thalia, it seemed she had not changed much but then again Hotaru was frozen in time. Nothing seemed to change. He gave her a weary hug as she put her arms around him. He also stepped back, his eyes glancing boredly at Tifa and Date.

?I have been well Thalia, weary but well. Although without sleep to differentiate between days everything seems to blend into one. How have you been?? he asked genuinely pleased to see the girl.

He unhooked the clasp that held his blood red cloak together. It fell to his feet, revealing his puppet body clothed in a black Tank top and jeans. The joints in his arms shone in the Sunlight, glinting. 

?I guess you could say there has been changes.? He said as his wings began to grow out of his back. ?I have a favour to ask? he said as he put the countless scrolls down on the ground.

?The branded are after me, both for my medical skill aswell as my pseudo-immortality. Seeing as it is much easier to achieve than the Jashinist route. I would like to once again aid you and in extension your master? he said, his displeasure of serving Sieferoth oozing through the bored facade ?and in return I ask you take my research and keep it from the branded."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

“You really mean that do you, I remember the Ranen clan. II guess you could say I was princess of the Shiromi clan but it wasn’t all roses and rings my father abused me and I killed him. You must of heard about it it was on the news for days.” She gritted her teeth.

Noctis was then shocked after hearing this, "She's a former Princess?!" The only person he could see as a princess would be Kei as the daughter of the Fuzen Kage. But then she continued to speak,


“I despise people who use their clans for social leverage like you do, it disgusts me to my very core. That is the reason why my Father killed my mother and countless prostitutes, to keep the clans social power. If you are too like my father I might have to kill you.”

Noctis stepped back in confusion, "No, I would never do such a thing! My father has never done such a thing to my clan either! I want to lead my clan for survival not power!" He tightened his fists.

“I have a new family though. Lady Taiyou is my mother and I have two loving siblings, Kei may be out of the village but Kyo’s still here, I wonder what he would do to you if he found you threatening me . But that’s answers your second question. I am as Kage’s daughter and has now a near extinct Dojutsu, thanks to the destruction of Konoha, the branded wouldn’t spare a second glance at kidnapping me.

I cannot in good conscience let someone like my Father walk the earth unscathed and as such you shall suffer.” 

"She's the daughter of Lady Taiyou?!" Noctis lost the will to fight her, he couldn't harm someone that was related to Lady Taiyou. "Kyo... He wouldn't harm me if it means to keep both the Aosuki and the Ranen clan at peace..." He released his tight grip from his hand.

But then she started to form hand seals, “ I cannot in good conscience let someone like my Father walk the earth unscathed and as such you shall suffer.”  Noctis tried to tell her, "No you have misunderstood... I will never do such a thing to my clan! I won't fight you!" Noctis stood there as an open target for her as she was using her hand seals. "Please I don't want to hurt you!" 

Noctis just couldn't stand there and let her attack him... He used his speed to grab her hand from finishing the seal, "You've had a hard time in your life... I can tell.. I've been through hard times as well... But I can assure you the Ranen clan won't do such horrible things." Noctis looked at Rika with bold eyes and smiled for the first time at her. "After all... I owe your sister so much but I can't even pay her back..."  Noctis let her hand go, "But I do apologize for being so rude... I just don't seem to get along with strangers nowadays..."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was shocked to see Hotaru's new body, as it was that of a puppet, but she quickly got over it as he asked her to keep his research away from the Branded.

"Of course---but he's in no way my master. When the time come we _will_ kill him, don't worry. So yes, I will keep you, and your research safe."

She turned away from Hotaru, saying:

"Well I'm at least glad you're back---Also one more thing, if you go to see Koji's body it won't be there any more. _He_ burnt it down to absolutely nothing, and for _that_ I will never forgive him for."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"It feels good to be here, it's been awhile. Sure I lead. After we meet up with my mom we can explored the town a bit and show you some places are my favorite." Akina was smiling as she did not know that smile was going to fade soon, she lead ReiMei to the Kazekage'spalace as she looked as she felt the building as it did not changed much at all. Ichibi was wake and scense them coming. "I guessed that daughter of yours got the message, she is not weak at all inpressive." Alis heard Ichibi inside of her mind, I know Ichibi but I am worry that I can't protect her right now. I have this bad feeling something bad is going to happen to her some night that is coming soon. Akina was nervous first time being a lover home. She enter the building with ReiMei and ran to the kage's office. "Mom it is good to see you again, What is going on and this is my boyfriend ReiMei." Alis smiles at ReiMei, "it is nice to meet you ReiMei, I tell you in a minute sweet heart."


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki*
> 
> Lyra rolled her eyes as he made a move to her, unclasping her bra and shoving his hands up her black top.
> "This is all you care about ... sex. Sex, sex, sex, sex, _*SEX!*_" she yelled before sighing with a smile, pushing him on to his chair.
> ...



*Kyo Aosuki*

"How can I not? Especially when their is such a vixen in front of me."Kyo growled before coming up to Lyra as she pulled him by the tie, he smirked he was going to let her have her so called dominace if that meant her on her hands and knees begging for more...

Kyo smirked as she continued to tease him,"Go on bad boy. What you gonna do now? Is this going to be a battle for dominance?"

Kyo yanked his tie away before beginning her body close to his, her grabbed her thighs and gave them a slight squeeze,"Tell me...You don't want to walk after I am through with you do you? No of course not that is why you are like this now..."

"But I'll teach you...I'll teach you..."

Kyo said before assulting her neck and pushing himself against her, his hands made their way up her shirt before squeezing her chest slightly, Kyo moved  from her neck to her ear where he took a couple of nips of that and then to her lips...

So sweet they were, Kyo bit her bottom lip to have his tongue go in and explore the mouth he had claimed earlier at the castle, the taste of Lyra got Kyo excited, wanting more and more of the girl that just laid herself out in front of him


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Rika*

“Clans are sub-divisions of villages I see no point in them, nothing good ever comes from them. I believe if you have a Kekkei  Genkai live together by all means but do not form a clan. The Hyuuga created slaves out of their brothers and sisters. My clan lived in fear of my father and let him do whatever he wanted to me and then there’s the Uchiha , and we all know how that worked out, clans only create battles for control and serves to isolate clansmen from the rest of the world.” 

“There’s something about you Noctis, you are like kei, in a way. You keep my evil side at bay. Usually by now I would have slipped up and attempted to kill you and I would have probably succeeded. There is few things people can do under pain. But with you it’s different I seemed more controlled, Perhaps it’s your personality its similar to Kei’s, you don’t say much.”

“Anyway, I hope you take in what I’ve said, leave your clansmen to fend for themselves and concentrate on yourself. And by the way in the end I got you talking, I’m better at my job than you think."

“Goodbye Gem” she said as she placed a feathery kiss onto his mouth and disappeared into the night


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei bowed to the Kazekage. "Thank you, it's nice to meet you Mrs.Ezel." ReiMei stood up from his bow. Listening to Akina and Alis. He stood there listening 'She seems really nice.' ReiMei looked around the office and was awestruck at everything in the Sand village. 'I wonder what was so urgent that we had to come so quickly. I hope everything is alright.' ReiMei wandered around the office checking it out but was still close enough to hear Akina and her mom talking. 'Who would of thought her mom would be the Kazekage, then again that explains why Akina is so strong.' ReiMei continued to wander around the office acting as if he wasn't paying attention, but was really trying to find out what was going on without seeming to be nosey.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki

*She gave a sharp growl as she pushed him down on to the ground, down with all the papers and other miscellaneous shit she'd dashed down there. Placing her heel on his stomach, she simply laughed.

"Kyo Kyo, it's all about the sex with you. But you never learn do you~?" she smirked as she kicked him in the crotch, before walking around the room whipping his tie in her hands. "Women always have dominance. It's how we---no, _I_ was made. I'll never let a guy control me or have dominance over me. _Never._"

Lyra crouched down next to him, unlocking his belt before swiftly sliding it off. Twirling his tie and belt in her hands, she couldn't help but chuckle at him. 

"Want to ask me for a sandwich? Fuck you. Want to ask me for oral stuff? Super fuck you!" She yelled as she whipped him in the face with her belt, before sitting on the table.

"Come at me bro."


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

*Hotaru*

A maniacal, sadistic, smile spread across Hotaru?s lips as he heard of their plan to kill Sieferoth. Suddenly he heard mention Koji and he turned to her the smile gone and  his face now composed.

?Who burnt it down Thalia? Because whoever it was will half to face my wrath. No-one should ever desecrate a burial site. Even I the most radical Atheist believe that. Whoever it is I want to rip him to pieces and then you can sacrifice him to your god? he sneered, rage evident in his usually monotone voice.

He raised his hand the large golden claw visible and slashed it across a tree leaving a large mark.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She spoke out spitefully:

"Well don't worry, you already want to kill him. It was Seiferoth. I have no visual proof, but I can tell. He uses Magma Release and he despised Koji. He was the only one here with remotely fire release and his body was burnt completely away, no trace at all. It could have only been _him_."

She tightened her fist and then walked a few steps away, but then turned to Hotaru, trying to cool herself down.

"Besides that I'll have to ask you to not kill him yet. I've tried to and it's impossible as strong as I am now. Plus I need to wait for something to happen, something that can only get accomplished with Seiferoth, before we kill him off, so make sure not to kill him until I say so."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT and Alis*

"Some of the prisioners I have caught with the other ninja's have caught too that are hiding in Suna are trying to take me down, are the lowest con man of the branded. If you are thinking what this has to do with you more than your brother is that they think you are a weak point to me and they are going to try to captured you to tortured you till death or forced me to do something risky." "They only want money and food to wonder the rest of the world that still around suna, and everyone else I am strong as you are mom. I will not let the branded come near me like that." "Just watch your backs if anything happens one more thing I have to tell you, Ichibi alreay knows which child he wants to go with and that is you. So take down your brother that be another fight so don't worry about that intill the times comes. Right now I have to go tortured the prisionsers to get any other information. ReiMei, you are a good person to man up to anything, you wish to protect my daughter."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Devastation Of The Heart arc_​
They finally arrived deep inside the forest it had taken Sanu a few seconds to traverse the branches. there was a natural hotsprings that seemed like a good place to wash off before putting the new clothes on. He immediately increased his speed then leaped to the giant boulder in the middle of the springs. "Here we are Miraki." The boy on Sanu's back was filled with wonder and excitement. He was in the presence of a ninja. a ninja who basically wanted to take him under his wing. Even if they were the same age it couldn't stop him. "Wow this place looks amazing Senpai." Sanu blushed at the thought of being anyones senpai. "Senpai huh.....well my names Sanu you can call me that instead." The smiles Miraki gave was amazing as he responded. "ok Sanu-Senpai." Those words were tugging on Sanu's heart this boy was different then the others. I mean Vanitas made him sick because of that mask. Zero made him wanna shred the know it all to pieces. And well he had no thoughts for the Koinoichi of there little team. Yamamoto wasn't a ninja he was a perv who was given the talents to be a ninja. That was his assessment anyone of his first seeing them.

"Wow this water is so hot. And so relaxing I just wanna lie here all day. Sanu's thought bubbe had burst he had lost track of the situation too many times. If this was a battle he'd have been dead already. But maybe this was a battle, a battle of his heart. "Come join me Senpai!!!! Sanu smiles before leaping behind the boulder to undress. It felt like Miraki was a girl so of course he couldn't just undress in front of him. Sanu quickly made it into the water making sure Miraki didn't see. "Hey miraki you mind telling me more about yourself? Miraki smiled and was delighted. "Usually I would say no but your so nice to me Senpai so I'll tell you." Miraki slowly closed the space and laid his head on Sanu's chest. Because he was a bit taller he ducked into the water a bit."Well my father was and intelligence ninja he was used to gather all kinds of intel in other Villages. My father was and evil bastard who loved money more then his own family. My mother was forced to work as a whore to squares all of my fathers debts. I was almost sold to a p*d*p**** just because he would pay top dollor for me. My mother begged him with all her might only to be beaten bloody. He beat and abused me as well seeing as all I was ...was a tool for him to use. Tears fell from his eyes and onto Sanu's chest. "He would abuse me by trying out new genjutsu on me. By seeing it's affect on someone mentally weaker. All I was to him was a test subject to tinker and mess with. Before he was killed he had altered me to look more like my mother he was planning to use me as a whore since he had burned my mother to death......." Sanu couldn't didn't want to hear anymore he was bubbling with rage wishing that bastard was alive so he could kill him again. "what about you...you said we were the same."

Sanu couldn't help but feel bad about the boy's life so he revealed the secreats of his own. " I actually had and ok life when I turned 7 though....." The pain in his heart stopped him but the look of the boy under him was all he needed to continue. "My Mother was captured by enemy ninja...she was raped abused and tortured in many ways. I was taken as well they made me watch as the defiled my mother. They threatened her with using me to kill her. Imagine that those sick fucks wanted a 7 year old boy to put his hurt mother out of her misery. It warped my mind I loved her so much but the pain she was in...I watched her screams of anguish the kunai they used.....the....the disgusting things they made her do......and the things they tried to do to me......she couldn't take it..." Sanu began to cry. "Mommy I'm so sorry........I...I slit her throat.......She demanded me to do it and after.....she thanked me for ending her torment but still.....It haunts me every single day. Just after I had killed her and her corpse slumped over, My father found me with blood all over me. He realized it was hers and snapped he beat me savagely....then killed himself due to the guilt of me just folllowing my moms orders...I was too weak to protect them I was too weak to do anything......I watched as he used a storm release to rend his very bones I watched him melt to ash I heard his final screams." Sanu cried deeply as Miraki held him close.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The girl calmed down and looked at Noctis,
?Clans are sub-divisions of villages I see no point in them, nothing good ever comes from them. I believe if you have a Kekkei Genkai live together by all means but do not form a clan. The Hyuuga created slaves out of their brothers and sisters. My clan lived in fear of my father and let him do whatever he wanted to me and then there?s the Uchiha , and we all know how that worked out, clans only create battles for control and serves to isolate clansmen from the rest of the world.? 

Noctis couldn'y help but agree but he still wouldn't agree to his clan being the same. Noctis's father leads the Ranens with respect and he never did dictate. Rika was scarred by her father's way of leading her clan to for her to think this. Noctis tended to stay silent, he couldn't say anything to her.

?There?s something about you Noctis, you are like kei, in a way. You keep my evil side at bay. Usually by now I would have slipped up and attempted to kill you and I would have probably succeeded. There is few things people can do under pain. But with you it?s different I seemed more controlled, Perhaps it?s your personality its similar to Kei?s, you don?t say much.?

Noctis was surprised for her to relate himself to Kei. But this only reminded him of still having to keep his promise. He doesn't even know where Kei is. But he saw that Rika wasn't in the mood to kill Noctis anymore. He felt relieved at that moment.

?Anyway, I hope you take in what I?ve said, leave your clansmen to fend for themselves and concentrate on yourself. And by the way in the end I got you talking, I?m better at my job than you think. "

Noctis couldn't agree with what she had said. It was Noctis's fate to become the next leader of his clan. He couldn't think of himself, he had to protect others. But Noctis kept his honor of staying silent. Suddenly when she talked about getting him to talk. "That sly bitch" Noctis had thought with a surprised look on his face.

She finally said, ?Goodbye Gem?  Then he had suddenly saw Rika lean against him and forced her mouth against his. With that Noctis blushed and widen his eyes. He moved back and released his mouth with hers. "Are you crazy?! You can't just kiss me without warning!" Noctis waved his fist back and forth but then Rika ran off into the crowd leaving Noctis alone at the Ichiraku shop. "Did I just have my first kiss?" Noctis thought. "No she's the one who mouthed me, it could not have been a kiss..." Noctis's face turned red but he shook off the thought as he went back to finish his ramen. 

The cook came out with the bill and he had handed two seperate bills to Noctis. One of them was for Rika's order. "I only ordered one bowl of Ramen."  The cook shook his head, "Well someone has to pay for her food, plus you both started talking and seemed like friends."

 Noctis couldn't argue but was quite irritated with her suddenly leaving without paying her bill. He took a deep breath and sighed. Noctis took out his wallet and paid for both bills. "That girl better pay me back someday..." Noctis got up and took his leave. 

"Next time I see her, hopefully she can tell me where Kei is..." Noctis left in the distance as his figure disappeared.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT and Alis*
> 
> "Some of the prisioners I have caught with the other ninja's have caught too that are hiding in Suna are trying to take me down, are the lowest con man of the branded. If you are thinking what this has to do with you more than your brother is that they think you are a weak point to me and they are going to try to captured you to tortured you till death or forced me to do something risky." "They only want money and food to wonder the rest of the world that still around suna, and everyone else I am strong as you are mom. I will not let the branded come near me like that." "Just watch your backs if anything happens one more thing I have to tell you, Ichibi alreay knows which child he wants to go with and that is you. So take down your brother that be another fight so don't worry about that intill the times comes. Right now I have to go tortured the prisionsers to get any other information. ReiMei, you are a good person to man up to anything, you wish to protect my daughter."



*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

"Yes Ma'am Don't worry, I'll protect Akina with my life." ReiMei bowed to Alis once again before turning to Akina. "Let's go check out the village Akina." ReiMei's face was unusual it wasn't the carefree aloof look he always had on it, this time it was a serious stern look. " I promise as long as I'm alive nothing will happen to your daughter." ReiMei activated his dojutsu, but this time they were different. They weren't one black and one whtie anymore, they were now spiraling taijitu. "And I'll do it with these eyes." ReiMei's eyes bore a mature Kessokugan, the very thing the five great nations had wiped out his clan to destroy. 

"Akina don't let this worry you, I'll protect you no matter what. And I don't want this news to change the fun time we've been having." ReiMei kissed Akina on her lips then facing the Kazekage. "Shes in good hands Ma'am."


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

When he took off her blindfold, she felt something crash into her heart like a wrecking ball, a disappointment. But she just smiled, she just smiled because the simple fact that he was never going to trust her with his secret. Kei looked at his mask before smiling and looking down, she heard his explanation and only smiled...

"People get hurt all the time Vanitas..."Kei said as she looked up at the mask,"You can't stop pain no matter how hard you try, what ever you are trying to hide from me...From getting me hurt...It's going to hurt me in another way..."she laughed before stepping back..

She looked down on the ground before frowning,"Xemnas once told me that Koji Kazama became a missing ninja to protect me..."Kei laughed weakly but their was something behind her laugh a mixture of pain and jealousy,"Why I always asked myself, why would he want to protect me when he had 'her'...The girl you fighting so hard to get back...Thalia..."

Kei turned away,"Only thing I want most in this world is not to feel alone..."Kei laughed pathetically again,"It just don't seem like people can see that..." 

Kei sighed,"Again...i am opening up to you like a book..."Kei grabbed her arm,"Come on...Let's go before grandpa worries about me too much.."

Kei began to walk but then she turned around,"Hey you working so hard to get back Thalia...She is lucky, when you find her don't let her go because it ten times painful being alone than getting your leg broken."

Kei smiled but as she turned a strike of pain rung out in her heart, but she continued to move...

---
*Kyo Aosuki*

...He was just slapped...

He was just slapped by his belt from his girlfriend and kicked in the private no less. The thoughts that were running though his head almost made him get up and rape the girl so hard that she wasn't going to be able to move. Kyo got up and just blankly stared at her...

He snatched his belt away and put it back on...

"No sex for you for two months..."Kyo said before grabbing his jacket and leaving the room

His face was bright red where the belt hit...This...

What the hell was that!?


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

As Kyo walked out the room, claiming that there would be no sex for two months she simply smiled, before following him out.
"Hmph, fine. And there will be no skirts, no revealing tops, no sexy underwear and no touching you seductively below your face, okay?" she smiled before grabbing his hand. 

"How about we just have a sweet relationship without all the hot sex? Just save it for later. Love isn't all about the sex you know, and I know I'm that great in bed but no need to rape me (!)" she laughed sarcastically before giving him a small peck on the cheek.

"Now come on, your treat to lunch. I don't feel like making an sandwiches today."


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'I bring the stars out, I bring the women and the cars and the cards out'_

Vanitas, not a bad guy if he was in a group going against the The Branded. Yamamoto was pumped, he was thinking of what this camp ensured. Training? Or would they be mobilised and sent into action immediately? 

He liked the tactics, guerilla warfare. They were most effective against large organisations. It would work for Yamamoto extremely well and with his byakugan would given him even bigger adventure. 

As he followed Vanitas he thought it would be best to activate his Byakugan on the way here. He activated it with ease, as the skin around his left eye tightened. The world was set a light by Chakra. At first it was ugly and disgusting but Yama had now grown to respect it. So far he had controlled it so see 300 metres clearly. He loved the knowledge in knowing what was coming. It in powered with, it also helped deal with the fatal flaw of his Chidori. With the Byakugan the tunnell vision was no longer a problem to factor in. 

Everything would be answered at Suna. The sun shone through the clouds as Yama looked up, yeah the times ahead looked cloudy and dark but eventually the light always shines through.

As he began to sing to himself, 

"Yo-hohoho, Yohohohoo,
Yo-hohoho, Yohohohoo,
Yo-hohoho, Yohohohoo,
Yo-hohoho, Yohohohoo, 

Going to deliver Binks' Sake!
Following the sea breeze! Riding on the waves!
Far across the salty depths! The merry evening sun!
The birds sing as they draw circles in the sky!

Farewell to the harbor, To my old hometown
Lets all sing out with a Don! As the ship sets sail
Waves of gold and silver dissolve to salty spray
As we all set sail to the ends of the sea 

Going to deliver Binks' Sake!
We are pirates sailing through the Sea!
The waves are our pillows, The ship our roost
Flying the proud skull on our flags and our sails

Now comes a storm through the far-off sky
Now the waves are dancing, Beat upon the drums
If you lose your nerve this breath could be your last
But if you just hold on, The morning sun will rise 

Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,"

*Zero Inugami*
_'We will sound the drums of war'_

Zero's mind was taking in every fact Vanitas said. He only nodded his mind working out every detail. So if they would want to carry out Guerrilla warfare that would mean a small but able bodied group. With small outposts in major countries. 

He looked forward to learn more about the organisation he just joined, whilst relishing to see what information they hand on the branded.

Zero began formulating plans in his head. Hoping one day he would not be forced to use them with Yamamoto. As he did so he mindlessly joined in with Yama singing.

"Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho, 

Going to deliver Binks' Sake!
Today, and tomorrow, our dreams through the night!
Waving our goodbyes, we'll never meet again!
But don't look so down, For at night the moon will rise! 

Going to deliver Binks' Sake!
Let's all sing it with a Don! A song of the waves
Doesn't matter who you are, Someday you'll just be bones
Never-Ending, Ever-wandering, Our funny Traveling tale! 

Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho,
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT and Alis*

"You are one great young man, I know she is in good hands with you beside her. I welcome your stay in Suna." Alis did a few handseals as she was gone as a spinkle of sand was only there where she was just sitting. "I will not wory as we have each others back to take down who is after me, we have fun but still be serious about our surroudings, let's go and have some fun. I will not worry to much." Akina kissed ReiMei's cheek as she took his hand to lead him out on the streets of Suna. She heard music, "there must be a party going on somewhere, do you want to go?" Akina held a soft smile even though she was serious about what was going to happen to day that may be surprising but also scary.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei smiled. "Yes lets go see what's going on." ReiMei was thinking about what Alis said to Akina. 'I won't let anyone touch her they will have to go through me before even thinking about it.' ReiMei looked around at the beautiful scenery as Akina guided him through the streets of Suna. 'I am awestruck by this girl. She is blind yet she doesn't let it stop her, shes tough and strong. But can be soft, friendly and cuddly.' ReiMei smiled thinking about this. 'I am a lucky guy. To have found a girl like Akina who loves me.' ReiMei desctivated his Kessokugan. "Akina I just want to say again, I love you. You are the most amazing beautiful girl I have ever met." ReiMei thought about last night. He hadn't had that much fun in a while. And what they did when they got back to the clinic was his first time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas didn't know how to comfort her, it seemed like an impossible proposition given the fact that the one thing he knew she wanted from him he couldn't give. He didn't want to hurt her though which is why he had tried to stay away from her all these years, and he was protecting himself. She was in love with the idea of Koji, the Koji she had built in her head and was desperately trying to remember. She was just starting to reform her memories of him, having called him a sadist but admitting she was a masochist. He didn't want to disappoint her and have her see underneath the mask expecting him to be someone he wasn't. It would be unfair to the both of them, but then she really made him feel horrible. She brought up a sore subject for him, Thalia Warholic. He had all of these memories of that girl from three years ago, she was someone he had come to care about alot. Lyra and Thalia were the best friends Koji Kazama had, they understood how troubled his heart was and they accepted him in spite of his obvious psychosis.

,"Hey you working so hard to get back Thalia...She is lucky, when you find her don't let her go because it ten times painful being alone than getting your leg broken." She began to walk away but he couldn't just let it end on that note, not when she was opening up to him like that. He had become cold and hardened as Vanitas, he was constantly fighting Koji's feelings, and yet he knew he had to explain himself. He grabbed her arm gently as if beckoning her not to go yet.

"Kei I... It's hard for me to care or get attached to people. I'm not like most people, I barely qualify as a person. But Thalia Warholic is a sore subject. I don't mean to be cryptic but I have met her but I haven't... Over the past three years her mother has helped me alot. Tenshi Shughosha has aided me in my training and is a large part of the reason I am as strong as I am. Her and that crazy pink haired four eyed monster..." He grumbled the last part but he continued on.

"The point is that I owe Tenshi alot and she hasn't seen her daughter in three years. The people that have Thalia are some of the strongest shinobi in the world, and they are holding her prisoner. Worse yet you have heard that crazy old man go on about the end of the world, well if we don't get Thalia back then he won't look so crazy."At this point he pulled her in close, it was awkward for him because he didn't know what to do exactly.

"Would you really let me be alone no matter how hard I tried to push you away? I've known you for three years and we both know the answer to that question. Well I feel the same about you, I won't let you be lonely..."He put his hands on her shoulder and put his forehead on hers. His grey eyes piercing through the glass of his mask.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Devastation Of The Heart arc_​
Sanu and Mikari looked into each others eyes both seeking refuge from there past lives. There faces were brought together by there emotions. Sanu kissed Miraki with all he could the taste of the other boys lips were delicious and soft. Miraki melted into the kiss as he allowed Sanu more control. Sanu bit and licked at the lower lip of the taller boy wanting nothing more than to dominate him. Miraki accepted his offer and opened his mouth wanting every bit ravaged by his new senpai. Sanu's tongue was savage as it tried to claim all of Miraki's mouth as his. There lips were fused so long they both had stopped breathing. They pulled away gasping and needing more air trying to refuel before there second try. "Senpai.....I know we just met but I love you..." Sanu looked with his eyes smokescreened by the steam. "This...this is lust nothing more Miraki." But the taller boy was adamant on his stance. "I love you Sanu-Senpai and nothing will ever change that ever." That kiss had taken allot of energy out of Sanu he was too tired to disagree. His Heart wanted more but his body needed to rest. Almost as if Miraki read his mind he said. "Sanu could we try our clothes on tomorrow?" Sanu was puzzled. "Why try them on tomorrow?" Miraki walked over and got out of the hotsprings and laid on there old clothes. "We'll be busy tonight." Sanu had no idea what was going to happen yet he proceeded over to Miraki. The night was young as the love they had was in the air.

*Fade to Black.....*


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina heard what ReiMei, she started to blush as she put her hand to his face and trace it to her memory. "I have to say this again you are truly my knight in armor trying to rescue me from something but I don't know what, you are one of the bravest caring sexy guy I ever met and I love you more than anything too me. Hopefully you don't mind putting on a kimono for a bit to have some fun in it." She was thinking of last night it was the first time she made love. She never would find a guy like ReiMei now she put him in a situation. Akina looked towards ReiMei and looked him in the eye and thought he was the amazing person who was caring, sweet,inspired to keep his will in him from what happen to him in his past. She made a smile a bit bigger to loosen some tention that was going around as they walked to the kimono shop to pick one out for the party they were going to.


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

"Don't...Don't...Don't do that..."Kei mumbled under her breath as she slowly gave into Vanitas way of telling her something, she could feel her breathing lighting and her heart. God her heart was feeling like it was crushing under pressure. Out of three years she has tried to be Vanitas friend or at least someone he could come to. But yet in those three years he has constantly pushed her away...

Why did she keep trying?

Kei looked up at that mask,"Stop saying you will do something and actually do it, if you don't want me to feel lonely stay by my side. If you don't want to hurt me then don't...I don't like men that talk a big game and don't back it up.."Kei giggled before moving away

Kei looked down and blushed,"...Hey..I heard you call me rabbit...During the fight..."she said,"You can call me that instead of my name...I think my real name is too formal...Rabbit...Please call me that."

Kei said before turning around,"I am looking forward to many things..."she said before looking down and then closing eyes

"Hey...When we get the time...Can I fight you?"Kei asked looking up at the trees,"For some reason...I really want to show you what I can do..."

Kei turned around and smiled,"I don't want you to hold back at all when we do fight..."Kei said,"Are you ready to go back now?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

ReiMei MayonakaLT


ReiMei looked around the shop. "These Kimonos are beautiful. They remind me of you." ReiMei went over to a black kimono and started check it out. "Which one are you getting Akina?" ReiMei  walked over to Akina and watched her as she picked her kimono. "Your sexy, your amazing. You have a wonderful personality and your the most beautiful girl I've seen. I love you too." ReiMei smiled, he was perfectly happy with his relationship with Akina. "Tonightshould be really fun." ReiMei was excited for the party.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Seiferoth Almiesy*

"THALIA WARHOLIC!!!!!!"His voice boomed from outside the barrier of her home. He was absolutely livid after getting the intel report back from one of their Suna Strongholds. The trap didn't work, Mick Jagger, Scorpion, and Abomination had all failed in getting rid of Uchiha Ikuto and that Masked Boy. He had let Thalia go in order to insure she wouldn't be taken but the absolute failure and ineptitude of his underlings, the One Winged Angel's fury was at it's apex. The Voices in his head were going crazy, not shutting up at all and making his head throb. This was worse than any migraine their was complete and utter anarchy going on inside his mind, the only thing they seemed to agree on was that Thalia was here.

"THALIA!!!!" He roared once more as geysers of lava shot up from the ground and acted as an epic illustrative backdrop of his rancor. For the past three years these two pip-squeaks had been attempting to get rid of Peacecraft's network, slowly trying to dismantle their forces. They had never been as close to catching those two and then because of the interference of Kei Aosuki and Uchiha Ikuto throwing another temper tantrum they were thwarted. The whole thing, it was time for a change in the way they were operating. It was time to stop babying Thalia, she was immortal and she was a true believer, she was the Prophet.

"Thalia I'll make this very simple. You will come outside and bring all of your little friends. If you do not I will burn all of them to a crisp and you can lament more than just the loss of that filthy mangy cockroach, Koji Kazama. I will completely annihilate them all innocent or not because this is not a game. I have had enough of your hateful gazes and your insolence. You have responsibilities to fulfill and playing house with a bunch of kids is beneath you. You are the Prophet. So come out or I will unleash METEOR!!!" He was not playing around, he was unhinged by the failure to obliterate their enemies. The plan was so simple and should have been executed without a hitch, but now it was time to take care of this matter personally. Peacecraft had created a new plan and Seiferoth was going to be the harbinger of his machinations.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She could hear Seiferoth's voice from outside, and from what she could hear he was pissed. After hearing his threat he grabbed Hotaru, and figured since Tifa and Date were already outside they'd make their way to the front. Bringing Hotaru out and deactivating the border she stared at Seiferoth. She let go of Hotaru, but didn't wait for Tifa or Date.

"I can't even have a few days to myself? I was off with you for three years, with no break at all. I know I have responsibilities I have to fulfill, but all of this---even I need a break every once in a while!"

She stopped yelling, and then got quieter, not wanting to provoke him any more than necessary. 

"Anyways what do you need me for and where are you going to take me this time?"

She had a pretty good idea, but she needed to be sure.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina felt the kimonos as she did not know what color she was getting but could feel the pattern on them. She was attracted to a one with enbroided flowers on it. "YOu are the most amazing guy I hever met in my life and you are the hootest guy I know." She pulled the kimono of the rack, it was white with gold flowers all over it and it shimmer with white beads in the middle of the flowers. "I hope the one I picked out matches yours and does not rediculous on me. I am excited about the part tonight and we are gong to have such a good time." A guy across the stree pulled down his newspaper as he watched Akina's move, he was going to report back to his group. The guy dropped his newspaper and took off to the hide out to report of the girl's whereabouts that she was going to the party tonight and than we strike the guy said to the leader of the group.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vanitas
*
Kei looked up at that mask,"Stop saying you will do something and actually do it, if you don't want me to feel lonely stay by my side. If you don't want to hurt me then don't...I don't like men that talk a big game and don't back it up.."Kei giggled before moving away

Vanitas knew what she meant by the statement and it was jarring in it's bluntness. It wasn't an ultimatum though it was more like telling him to step up and be a man, but wasn't that what he was doing. Wasn't letting her go and protecting her from him stepping up in it's own way? Ikuto had something similar to him earlier about making Kei love "him", but the reality was that he wasn't trying to make her do anything. Even Koji let Kei make her own decisions, sure he manipulated her but he thought he was doing the right thing just like Vanitas thought...

That was it, this was exactly what Koji did and went through with Kei.

*Kukukukuku*

"...Hey..I heard you call me rabbit...During the fight...You can call me that instead of my name...I think my real name is too formal...Rabbit...Please call me that."

That's what Koji use to call her, he had all the memories of their time together. She looked different now though, she wasn't just a child anymore she had matured in more ways than one. It dawned on Vanitas that maybe he didn't really know her anymore.

"Hey...When we get the time...Can I fight you?"Kei asked looking up at the trees,"For some reason...I really want to show you what I can do..."

"I don't want you to hold back at all when we do fight..."Kei said,"Are you ready to go back now?"

"Rabbit I wouldn't hold back even if you asked me too. Like the old man always says you have to be strong..." He began to emulate Xemnas' voice the best he could, twiddling his fingers like the old man did.

"If you're going to take your seat at the table for the conflict yet to come. Now let's go back to camp you little whipper snapper." Vanitas had never really tried to be friendly towards Kei before but if Ikuto was going to be gone for awhile she was going to need him. But when Ikuto came back it would be business as usual. He grabbed her by the hand and led the way back to camp. He was going to have to go to work recruiting his new team.

---

*Seiferoth*

"I can't even have a few days to myself? I was off with you for three years, with no break at all. I know I have responsibilities I have to fulfill, but all of this---even I need a break every once in a while!" Seiferoth just glared at Thalia as if he were some sort of abusive father getting ready to unload on his daughter. The fact that she wanted a "break" angered Seiferoth even more, he knew she was the Prophet. Her position was higher than his in the grand scheme of things, but at the same time he couldn't believe the insolence or callousness of her words. She wanted a "break" while people worked to further goals that she claimed to believe in. Thalia quickly changed her tone and questioned Seiferoth before he could unfurl his fury on her and her friends.

"Anyways what do you need me for and where are you going to take me this time?"

"You are aware that someone has been attacking temples and other strongholds.  Well it doesn't matter if you were or not I'm telling you about it now. Plain and simple you were allowed to escape the Tower because we were trying to lure out the ones trying to thwart our plans... They were able to kill a very valuable asset and were able to escape."Seiferoth began to breath heavily trying to regain his composure before he exploded at the mere thought of having to rehash the futility of his subordinates.

"They want you and they want to stop _it_ from happening. You know that can't be allowed to happen. So Peacecraft thinks it's time for you and those other hatchlings to start your little group again. Shouri will operate and be dispatched in order to draw out our enemies, as well as to help soften up the Branded for the Promised Day. Outer Heaven will occur as planned. I will be joining your little group as well."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei smiled looking at Akina's kimono. "It's beautiful and will look amazing on you." ReiMei walked to the other side of the store and took a black Kimono off the rack. "I rather like this one." ReiMei looked at it it had snap dragons rmbroidered on it and had purple and pink accents. "How long do you plan to stay in Suna?" ReiMei looked over to Akina and noticed a strange guy across the street. 'Who is he and why is he watching us?' ReiMei activated his Kessokugan to further inspect the strange guy. 'His body reaks of bad intents.' ReiMei didn't want to alarm Akina so he said nothing about it. 'If it comes to worse I'll teleport Akina to the pocket dimension.' ReiMei watched Akina. "You'll look beautiful baby."


----------



## Kei (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei could see it, he was doing his best to try to make her happy and not feel alone. Kei blushed as they walked hand and hand together back to the camp, Kei was walking slowly behind as Vanitas was walking forward. Kei couldn't believe it, he willingly gave in...He gave into her for the first time in three years...

She felt so accomplished

Kei wore a stupid smile on how long she would think this would last before everything reverted back to normal, or his version of normal and her version of this is weird. But she didn't say anything but enjoyed the moment, her heart skipping beats and her lighting acting up again...

She could feel it course though her again wildly...

Damn this man in front of her, but the real question is why he did so? Why he gave into her, soon something flashed inside her head. A memory that made her smile and grip his hand a little tighter...Kei face turned bright red as she cooed at the memory and blushed as the reason why she would remember such a thing...

Koji and her secret meetings and what they had usually lead too flash in her head...

Such a nice memory it was...

They had finally made it back to the camp before Kei blushed and took her hand out of his...

"I am back!"she told Xemnas ready for a tongue lashing


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina had a feeling somebody was watching them as she turn her head as she reach for one of her Kunias then the guy was gone, she noticed it with out turning her back. "You look good in anything hot stuff, I was planning to stay in Suna for another day or two and see where you want to go next. You look hotter than the sun, with the colors of the sunset." She had a bad feeling that something bad was going to happen at the party to night, but want to have some fun in Suna bedore leaving her home village again and would ReiMei let her fight anyway in a situation anyway to her it was running away than facing it but some how it will work out. She was also a ninja to fight even though in her situation right now.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 19, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei blushed. "Oh ok sounds good to me." ReiMei payed for the Kimonos and followed Akina out of the shop. "Where to now?" ReiMei was still admiring the village. "Any idea where we'll stay?" ReiMei slowly turned Akina and kissed her on her lips. "I can't stop kissing you, your lips are so soft and sweet" ReiMei's stomach started to growl , as he covered it in embarrasment. "You hungry babe?" ReiMei looked around for a resturant but didn't know where he was. 'She must have sensed him too.' ReiMei  began to walk behind Akina slowly, using his Kessokugan to scan the area around them.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sighed, she knew Seiferoth was right. They had to get this done as soon as possible.

"...Fine, you can join. There's one other that should be here soon as well. I sent him off but he'll be useful to us."

Her eyes trailed away from Seiferoth. So she, or rather, her team was basically going to be used as bait to draw out their enemies? It sort of sickened her but it seemed logical. She looked back at Seiferoth and then asked:

"So, when are we going to leave?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina heard ReiMei's stomache as she was kissed by him. "Yeah, I am of a sudden. We could stay at the palace if you are not comfortable there we could get a room at a cozy inn hot shot.  You can save some of that kissing for later, but it always make me special when you kiss me." She kept walking as she lead the way to the restruants around Suna. She enter one of her favorite restruants that reminding me of home and served good food. The waitredd reconized Akina and lead to a a table next to a window to look out to Suna's landscape. Akina kept her scenses open to see if there wer any other people that was after her around. "I know you want to protect me, but I am a ninja too, you have to let me fight, I know you do not want me to get hurt, but that is part of being a ninja." She looked out the window before sitting down, as she felt the dry hair puhed against her blond hair that ruff her bangs some.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She sighed, she knew Seiferoth was right. They had to get this done as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



*Rikuo Hyuuga*

The white-eyed boy stepped into the area building. His purple hair swayed back and forth across his face as he walked. Rikuo whistled as he looked around, he was told that it was invincible but he didn't expect it to look nice. "Woah! I actually expected this place to look like shit but it isn't half bad!" The Hyuuga spoke loudly without any manners. As usual, he didn't care for others feelings at all.

After scanning around, the boy that was actually a girl threw his attention at that woman and a good-looking man with white long hair. Also some others that he didn't know. "So this is all of us? That's good,  I didn't want to be yelling through crowds or some shit like that. Coming here was a bore, so I hope I came in time for some fucking fun. " The he that was a she sharply spoke with anticipation in those white eyes and an even sharper grin.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Devastation Of The Heart arc_​
The sun had risen both the boys bodies lay ontop of the clothes. Sanu awoke first and looked down to see Miraki still sleeping on his chest. Yesterday night was a whole bunch of firsts he'd never stuck his umm err inside that before. It was amazing how much passion was involved. Yesterday had released them both from there past lives they were finally free to do whatever they wished. And Sanu wished to be with his beloved Miraki. Fate was finally being fair to them both the love they shared was beyond the very stars themselves. Sanu's heart was like a galaxy endless and infinite with love for Miraki. But his thoughts were brought back to metsu and the branded there love would never be safe. Miraki looked so peaceful sleeping he was the embodiment of beauty. Every bit of him sent Sanu for a loop with his developing hormones. Sanu inhaled deeply taking in the scent of his new lover also wondering how Xemnas would react to him having a bed fellow at there place. Sanu noticed and unusual tattoo on his lovers back yesterday well the back was all he saw. It looked familiar but he could place were he had seen it before. 

Miraki awoke to the word and leanded up to catch a peck on the lips of the boy he loved. "Goodmorning my lovely Senpai" He cuddled closer to Sanu wanting ever moment in his life to be with him. He was loved yet his love was strained he wanted to tell Sanu a dark secret. That he could have killed the boys on his own. And that he was also a ninja. The darkness cascaded around his very existence was binding. He wanted to quit Branded so badly. He knew Sanu was powerful his mission was to kill him on sight. But he just couldn't the love they shared was....was so right to him. No one had even made love to him before he wanted his first time to be with Gin yet this felt meant to be. His mind was in shreds as he tried to piece together who he is and what he is but was lost.

Sanu had hugged him closer ending his thoughts. "How did you sleep yesterday? Good I presume due to anatomy you must be really sore I mean I think I moved your spine a bit." Miraki blushed at his new love. But there datkness still loomed over head like a wave of despair. Miraki wasn't his real name in all actuality he had no name he was a tool to be used by branded for there goals. All he said before were lies he had killed his parents as a task by the branded. He was never abused or beaten or even altered all were self made bruising to make him look weak and pathetic. But his mind was split he had crossed his personality too much. "Yes it was great umm the clothes my love?" Sanu opened the bag revealing the first outfir her wore in the store it had looked even smaller when miraki put it on. It detailed his figure in such a way Sanu had blush flowing throught his body but it wasn't going anywhere near his upper head. "So how do I look?" He had posed in such a way Sanu's mind ran away from him he wanted so badly to do what he did during the night again but harder now. 

Sanu had put on his clothes and got up wanted to embrace his new love yet. Miraki started to cry and he threw a kunai at Sanu if it wasn't for his Bone Spikes he's have been hit directly in the hearts. Sanu was confused as to why he had just done that and then remembered the tattoo one like it was on the branded guy Noctis and him killed. Anger Boiled inside yet Miraki's cry had disturbed his levels to zero again. He tried to walk closer yet Miraki yelled through real tears. "Stay back I was sent.....to kill you....they said I would move up in the ranks if I did but....I never meant to fall in love with you....I never meaant to have my first time with you!......I never meant..." Sanu was puzzled what the hell was going on. "In case I failed hunter nin were dispatched to kill you on site....leave now or I'll kill you myself...please go...." Sanu wanted to argue but his intuition had told him that he needed to get back to Vanitas. This day was lovely yet dark and he would never forget the time they shared. And with the win he was gone a shunshin into the forest. He had found the love of his life yet again the branded interfered. "I wil kill them all! I will have you back Miraki once branded is gone we will live happily I promise you" He made a solem oath to himself. Destroy Branded and win Miraki's heart back.

*FATE WAS A CRUEL MISTRESS WHAT ELSE DOES SHE HAVE IN STORE FOR THESE LOVE LORN WARRIORS.....
END OF ARC*​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 20, 2011)

*Sakurai-LT Kyo*

"You will begin your duties an initiate quite soon Sakurai. You will partner up with a ninja named Kyo. He has details in what you must do. Now leave." The Angel shoved a letter into his chest for him to grab and gestured with a thumb where he should leave. Sakurai walked out of the shadows and saw his objective as a moment of finalization. An insect began to crawl of his hands and when he left through the archway he crushed the insect in his hand. *"Hehehehehe."*

Sakurai opened up the letter and shuffled through it as he flew on the back of Sting. *"Hmmm. There's not a lot of information. I guess as long as I go easy on him there wouldn't be too much to spare a little. Hehehehe."* Sakurai puffed onto the ground and began walking into the tavern after he left the alleyway. He saw Kyo and smiled evilly underneath his mask. Sakurai sent a single kikichu insect inside for Kyo to follow. Sakurai walked back into the alley and in another puff of smoke disappeared into the forest where Kyo and him will rendezvous.


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He heard the booming voice of Sieferoth echo through the house and a scowl replaced Hotaru’s enraged features. Quickly he gathered his thoughts and composed himself.  He grabbed his cloak of the ground and shrugged it over his shoulders before clasping it at the front. 

He walked out to see the enraged man; he was displaying the tendencies of a psychopath. Then he remembered something Koji had said to him about the voices, could Sieferoth suffer from them as well. He had done a little research on the mugenshi on his travels but it was hard to find anything, they moved around too much.

He walked out into the sunlight, listening to Sieferoth rant planning on what words to say. He wanted to kill the man sure but his power was far from sufficient at this moment. He could apologize for mutilating Karina, but for one he wasn’t and second it would probably enrage the disabled angel more. 

He took down his hood, revealing his face to Sieferoth “Good morning Sieferoth.” He said simply and monotomelsly.

Suddenly he heard a cry from the far end of the field, he gritted his teeth in annoyance, replying with a quiet tone that was carried to the Hyuuga by the wind.

“Well it is truly your choice, you can shut up now and keep all your organs, or you become my plaything on the operating table. You’re in the presence of your clear superior, your group leader and myself, manners don’t cost anything so I suggest you use them unless you want to die.” He snipped, only those he respected could speak with such insolence and even then he didn’t care for it.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked over at Hotaru saying:

"It's alright Hotaru. This---um...man, even though he's quite the annoyance he's a great sensor, due to his byakugan. It'd be harmful to us if anything were to happen to him."

She then eyed Rikuo with the corner of her eye, glaring at him.

"Although shut your mouth Rikuo. If we're going to focus as a team we can't have any of your side chatter, we'll need to focus on our goal, and any of your disrespect will get us no where. Is that clear?"

Her eyes then shifted back towards Seiferoth.


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Maybe these days weren't going to change, maybe these days like this with her was worth the slap on his face.Kyo chuckled to himself, she was going to pay some how and some way. Just not now, Kyo closed his eyes and took in the breeze, her laughter at the whole thing made him feel like he did something right. The stupid girl, the way too stupid girl...

Kyo shook his head,"It's my treat save your money.."

Kyo looked at her before going up to a quick cart that were selling his second favorite thing in the world, creeps, Kyo paid for two. Both of them were the surprise of the day creeps so she wouldn't have to complain if she didn't like it or if she loved it. It would be a surprise to them both.

"Eat up...I love the creeps here."Kyo said taking a bite out of the thing
---
*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Damn those old bags..."

Kyo cursed, they took him out of his work to go and work with someone. Kyo never gotten out of the angels because the simple fact that you don't complain when someone was making you stronger. You complain when they hold you back, and Lucifer and Lilith were pushing him only to his best...

It seemed like they recruited a newbie for the job and it made him question, someone became an angel that was not from Fuzen, this was interesting. But Kyo heard a lot of word that the refugees became angels because the simple fact that they were getting sick and tired of the branded only to be lead astry and go crazy...

It takes a lot to stay sane in the angels as long as you don't forget the fact of what you working for...

Everything just stayed as simple as it should be.

"Are you Sakurai?"Kyo asked as he neared the forest,"I am head of this sector Kyo Aosuki...Nice to meet you."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Seiferoth*

Seiferoth had been in Shouri for exactly two minutes before he had his face in his palm. The voices were extra infuriating today, they were incensed by the events that happened in the Tower. And were not letting up on the One Winged Angel, he was already homicidal but the sight of Hotaru only proved to anger him more. He hated that bug with a passion, his mere presence was a trigger. Seiferoth could feel himself shaking as he stared at Karina's murderer, three years had not caused any love to be lost between the two.

Then a new interesting development occurred, Seiferoth turned as he heard a new voice, it was a Hyuuga.... His interest was definitely piqued by the turn of events, or rather the new member who was never in any of their files. He knew of Thalia's sister and her beau but never had he knew about the Hyuuga, that must have been the replacement for the Aburame.

"If you're done fighting children I think it's about time we head out. If we don't go about causing some havoc and letting the world know Shouri is back, then our enemies will never show themselves. So what do you say where to first?"
---

*Vanitas*

It had taken a couple of days but he had managed to get them all to agree to join his team. They were of varying ages but the one thing they had in common was there youth. Some were here for power and others were here to save the world, whether it was power mongering or idealism it didn't matter to Vanitas. They all stood in a line before him as he walked back and forth as if he was some kind of military captain. Here stood Sanu Kaguya, Yamamato Takeshi, Zero Inugami, and Kei Aosuki. It reminded him of Koji's old team Shouri except not everyone was a homicidal maniac. They had two other members potentially, Asuka Tenryu and Ikuto Uchiha both with standing invitations.

"All of you are here for different reasons. Some of you came seeking power from our wrinkly decrepit benefactor."He pointed to Xemnas who was simply floating above the ground with his arms crossed. Vanitas was beginning to loathe how much of a showoff the old man was. The first time it was cool but now it was just annoying.

"Some of you want to save the world from those that would look to wreak havoc and unleash hell. You're compelled to do the right thing."He paused because now it was time to list his unsettling motivation.

"I personally refuse to just hand our world over their is only room for one villain and guess what I'm that villain. No one is going to steal my spotlight. Call me callous, call me selfish, call me vain but don't think I'm noble. I'm in charge because I will make the tough decisions. I don't value any of you as people but I value your skills. Zero Inugami, age 15, you have all the makings of a medical prodigy. Yamamato Takeshi... you wield the Byakgun and are a capable fighter... Kaguya Sanu you possess a rare bloodline and in a fight you'll come in handy... My second in command Kei Aosuki. She is as lethal as she is beautiful." Vanitas didn't care for the reactions of his new troops he just announced the fact he is only fighting because he wants to be the number one villain in the world.

"After it's all said and done I invite you all to try to take me on. Otherwise welcome to METSU. I'll turn it over to the Old Man now."

"Welcome everyone. My young friend Vanitas may take some getting use to but I assure you all he will be a capable leader. Now let's talk about your first mission. The mission is simple the we are infiltrating the Branded's base of operations in Suna. I will cause as much mayhem and destruction as possible while you all slip in and extract information. We'll find out who is funding them and go after them directly. You gotta cut through the nek to hack off the head. "




l


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 20, 2011)

*Sakurai-LT*

Sakurai walked out of the shadowed area. *"I'm Sakurai Aburame."* The insect that Kyo had been following flew away from Kyo, up to Sakurai and then crawled underneath his clothing. *"If it isn't too much to ask..."* Sakurai raised up his palm, *"will you spar with me? I would like to stretch my legs a bit. It would also let us know each other's strength. I'm not asking for much am I?"* Sakurai closed his palm into a fist. A smile began to develop underneath his mask. Although Sakurai was just initiated he also knew something was out of place. 'What happened to that monster?' Sakurai thought in his head. Yet at the same time he waited for Kyo to say or do something. Because his insects have become restless since meeting the new Sakurai. Although Kyo wouldn't be able to tell since Kikichu insects are silent, and are used for stealth and seizure missions. Although Kyo could see Sakurai fidgeting, and even Sakurai was hoping that he could control his new mind.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 20, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel *
> 
> "Sounds cool for a high rank mission with five people sounds cool. Diana, Darius, Akina or I could go get a mission for any of us to go on." Akina put away the book as her friends was in ewe with the flowers at the moment. "If you can't a mission for five people we can always do the second option." Hakro was thinking sounds cool anyway to show off in any way you could even though to look up the girls skirt of the group or cause some nose bleeds again. "We don't need a fight to break out or a couple of nose bleeds from you Akina if we end up doing the second option instead of going on a mission." Akina was thinkin I probly cause more trouble than that bro."Let's go see the kage so see can give us a mission if we are done chit chatting here." Akina was still thinking you need to work as a team instead of beating our allies up Hakro, she sip the last of her tea.



*Darius*

He like the mission idea. That seemed rather fun to him. They didn't go on any mission's during those years. Just talking, road trips, or training. The road trips were the best part.Thar's all they got to travel in those times. So he stood up. Streching from sitting so long. 
"Let's go ask then. Maybe you two should ask Akina as we aren't on good terms with the Kage nor is she on good terms with us. One wrong thing might make princess over here explode." he said pionting at Diana. That happened once and Violet had to apologize and drag her out of there.

*Diana*

Diana scoffed at Darius. Sure she remebered what happened but the lady deserved everything she was getting. Including her foot down her throught. She was also forced to apologize when it was the lady who spoke bad. Violet to apologized. Violet shouldn't have. They were both equals at least. Violet really didn't have much respect for herself. She sees herself as anyother ninja. She bared her teeth slightly disgusted by that thought but she shook it off. She deos that a lot. She gets angey then shakes it off. She stood too straightening her dress.
"C'mon let's get the show on the road people chop chop" she said claping her hands.

*Solidad*

She was happy to see things calmed down. She disliked fighting despite her clan loving it. She was an opposite then. Walking irony she supposed. She was supposed to like to kill yet she did not. She rather talk things out. She killed when she had to but she was working on a jutsu to change all that and make words a good way to get out of trouble.
 She too stood up happly pumping her fist in the air.
"Lets goy boys and girls. Lets get a mission and get the hell somewhere fun!" she said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 20, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takashi LT*
> _'Heidi & Audrina, Eat your heart out'_
> 
> Yamamoto was bliss and happily took the full force of her kick. The sound was sickening, most people winced as she made contact. Blood falling from both nostrils. He got up but the image of her smooth straight legs, leading to her tight panties was stored for ever in his visual wank bank. He held his nose as he smiled in euphoria.
> ...



*Diana*

Her eyebrow tiched at his response. She pulled her dress closer to her body and close her legs. People were looking so she couldn't make a scene or Violet would kill her when she got back or give her a long talk about respecting others and not fighting.  He offered to buy her something. She was about to heavily decline but remebered she had only little money to spend on herself and the rest was for the others. She might as well take his money as he owed her something. She stepped back allowing him to get up. Reluctently she spoke.

"Ok fine. i-i'll let y-you buy me something but try something like that little stunt of yours a while back and you'll find yourself a women after i'm done with you got boy?" she adressed.
"And l am Diana Terumi and i don't enter contests.....not fair for everyone else" that and she wasn't allowed to but now that she thought about it it was bad to put her up like a picture to look at. If people wanted to see her then she geos to them not the other way around.


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2011)

*Rika*

“Who-oh Figaro, He’s got magic O-Oh” she singed quietly to herself. She was lounging in the field where she was told to meet her accomplice. She didn’t know why she needed help, this was her area of expertise, but then again this seemed more extreme than show him your boobs, get him into a room and knock him out-kimd of thing that Rika was used to. People’s lives were at risk here and it bothered Rika.

She was dressed appropriately for the situation; she wore a loose ruffled lilac shirt that was one sleeved. She also had on a black leather corset under that, old habits die hard. She wore a pair of close fitting leather trousers. Her Hair was straightened and framed her face perfectly, which was an achievement considering she was blind and if she did say so herself; she was hot.

She had sent a note to her partner telling her to dress, for a better use of the word, provocatively. She sighed, feeling the wind which rolled in lashes across the field. She started singing under her breath again waiting for her partner.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 20, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina heard ReiMei's stomache as she was kissed by him. "Yeah, I am of a sudden. We could stay at the palace if you are not comfortable there we could get a room at a cozy inn hot shot.  You can save some of that kissing for later, but it always make me special when you kiss me." She kept walking as she lead the way to the restruants around Suna. She enter one of her favorite restruants that reminding me of home and served good food. The waitredd reconized Akina and lead to a a table next to a window to look out to Suna's landscape. Akina kept her scenses open to see if there wer any other people that was after her around. "I know you want to protect me, but I am a ninja too, you have to let me fight, I know you do not want me to get hurt, but that is part of being a ninja." She looked out the window before sitting down, as she felt the dry hair puhed against her blond hair that ruff her bangs some.



*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei sighed as he listened to Akina. "Your right. It's not that I try to but it's just instinct." ReiMei looked out the window at the scenery. "I know your a strong,willful konoichi but still..." ReiMei sighed again. "No excuses, I won't get in your way, but I will help you if I think you need it." ReiMei was different he was stern and serious. "I wouldn't forgive myself if something happened to you." ReiMei looked over to Akina and put his hand lightly on one of hers, stroking it softly and slowly.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 20, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> *Vanitas*
> 
> It had taken a couple of days but he had managed to get them all to agree to join his team. They were of varying ages but the one thing they had in common was there youth. Some were here for power and others were here to save the world, whether it was power mongering or idealism it didn't matter to Vanitas. They all stood in a line before him as he walked back and forth as if he was some kind of military captain. Here stood Sanu Kaguya, Yamamato Takeshi, Zero Inugami, and Kei Aosuki. It reminded him of Koji's old team Shouri except not everyone was a homicidal maniac. They had two other members potentially, Asuka Tenryu and Ikuto Uchiha both with standing invitations.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu* 

Sanu tried to listen to the speech yet he couldn't his thoughts were all over there place. But once the words branded hideout and destruction were heard that was all he needed. "So were taking on a place of the brandeds huh. After we extract the information you don't mind if I do a bit more questioning? I have my own things needed to be taken care of. Sanu's intent to kill rose after that night and losing the one he loved. Sanu was ready to kill anyone in his way even METSU members if they got cocky. His Goal was absolute control over all that could be seen. If Xemnas was so smart he'd have seen the darkness brewing in this body was near tangible. The smile on his lips showing a demonic grin. And his eyes seemed to glow ominously. Sanu had secret goals that he hadn't shared but soon they'll be a big suprise even to METSU.

He stood there waiting for his answer wanting nothing more then to move out now to devastate some fodder. His mind drifted back to the peace of that one faithful night yet no he had to be focused. He needed pure devastation, he needed to gain the power to destroy this evil world.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

Domino howled, Hakro understood that their was something attached to his door of the cabin. Hakro howled back. Domino pulled the scrol from the door and run to the cafe. Hakro saw his wolf with the scrol in his mouth, seein his black and white wolf with the missing ear and eye covered with the black eye patch. Domino growled not leeting go, "you can get a treat, if you let go." Domino was only playing as he let go and Hakro throw him a bone. He open the scroll and read it out loud for everyone could hear, he guessed everyone was going to go on this mission.



> Five Peices of Kirigakure
> 
> Client: Shorimo
> Rank: S
> ...



"Gather your stuff we meet in one hour or we can head out now, we are about to break in to the government to kill a few people. About time I get to kill a few people than just sitting around for once. I am not leader in this mission, I deserve it neighter does Diana, Solidad is in charge of the mission or Akina is to show she has some leader ship. I don't know about Darius in his leadership skills, I remember what you can do though." He past the copy over to the other knowing Akina had her own copy in brail.

*Akina Ezel*

She felt another wolf past under the table and this one was fast, she heard what her brother read of from the scrol, as her fingers went over the dots to the read the mission to her self. "We need a plan we can't just go barging in their just attacking everyone in the government, we have to work as a team if we still don't like each other." She was shock on how much they were getting paid, they did not get this much ever in their lives. I am with Hakro on this to get to kill some one and hold back is awesome she felt it in her blood racing through her veins as she did not need to screw up on this mission for nothing to much was at stake. She was waiting for her friends to say something about the mission as they were ready to go when they were.

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I know what you mean, I don't know if I let anything happen to you I would be heart broken and I know you do not want that. We are two lovers that can't be seperated for anythig. Last night I feel like we gotten my closer than ever, it felt like we would never be seperater ever in another sence than making love." She put a hand to his head and stroke it slowly. The waiter came to take their orders "what can I get for you two?" "I have the rabbit soup with some water." The waiter waited to write down ReiMei's order before going back to the kitchen. Akina guessed they be going to the inn than get ready for the party as they took a shower in the inn.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 20, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> Domino howled, Hakro understood that their was something attached to his door of the cabin. Hakro howled back. Domino pulled the scrol from the door and run to the cafe. Hakro saw his wolf with the scrol in his mouth, seein his black and white wolf with the missing ear and eye covered with the black eye patch. Domino growled not leeting go, "you can get a treat, if you let go." Domino was only playing as he let go and Hakro throw him a bone. He open the scroll and read it out loud for everyone could hear, he guessed everyone was going to go on this mission.
> 
> ...



*Darius*

Darius heard the mission and was rather suprised and happy by it. So this mission was to get back something that belonged to them. Bastard took them while his village was in destress. He saw this mission as a revenge one though it was lame they had to give them to someone else when they were theirs to begin with. Oh well maybe Violet could settle that latter now they needed to get ready.
"Yea i'm that good of a leader." He said responding to the earlier comment. "Diana is bad at that too." he said earning a glare from his sister. "Perhaps dual leadership in between Solidad and Akina that way not one person gets too much power and we don't rely on one person, incase they get captured." he proposed. Depending on one leader had its downfalls such as the mentioned one. Lf the leader is taken out the teams falls but with two that problem is solved.

*Diana*

Diana could not believe what she was hearing. The reward money for this mission was great. She needed more money for more stuff. Plus they would kick the ass of a bastard who took their stuff so thats a a bonus. Too bad they wouldn't keep them according to the mission. Bummer as they would look nice in her room. She didn't remeber what the treasures where though but they were valuable.
 She narrowed her eyes as people talked about her as if she were not here.
"You all love to tick me of don't you. Well what ever i dont want to lead this team of losers anyway." she pouted slightly.

*Solidad*

She read the mission and smiled. Seemed rather interesting and involved but kicking. She didn't like to kill but she loved to kick butt. It seemed they were getting treasures of Kiri. She heard about them before but couldn't remeber them now. Oh well she'd see them soon enough.
She heard her being appionted leader.
"Well if you insist i have no problem!" she said rather happy to go on a mission.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'You can sound the alarm, you can call out your guards, you can fence in your yard, you can pull all the cards, But I won't back down.'_

The journey to the base of METSU was a long and rigorous one. The weather was easy to bear upon approaching Sunagakure, but the closer they got the more the terrain and weather become both harsh, unrelenting and merciless. Sending them signs they were close to approaching the unforgiving lands of Sunagakure.

At the camp there was an awkwardness most people didn't know what to say to the other. But Yamamoto didn't care he wasn't there for friends he had one, Zero and he was more than enough. In fact Yamamoto wanted to not know any more guys then Zero. He was being surrounded by too many guys, he needed more women in his life! He moaned as he checked out who was around them. So far the only piece of eye candy was a girl named Kei Aosuki, but judging of the smell she has been touched by too many guys and that put of Yamamoto leaving him in a depressed mood with no woman to look at. 

He was bored with the talking, done with it. He barely listened to Vanitas speech, or took notice of the people there. Yawning through out the speech. He didn't even know the other guys name and even if he was told it, he would forget it. All he knew was that Zero would be listening intently and he will tell him what he needed to know later. He knew Zero was scheming when he constantly wore a frown on his face. 

Yamamoto gave feigned interesting when the old man spoke. He just heard broken words, like scroll, Suna, distraction but for now it meant nothing to him. It seemed with out women around him Yamamoto lost motivation and became slightly lethargic. But once the battle became he would back to his old self.

*Zero Inugami*
_'I gave Bruce Wayne a Valium. And said settle your fucking arse down, I am ready for combat man. Get it calm-Batman.'_

Zero had eyed up everyone in the room. Weighing them up. He knew the main powerhouses seemed to be Xemnas, Vanitas and Kei. They all seemed to know it. Zero had a growing dislike for people constantly seeking power or wanting to be the strongest around. Because it was people like them who caused the suffering in this world. The hypocritical thing was that if Zero wanted to stop them he himself would have to desire power, did that just make him as bad as the people he was surrounded by? METSU? The Branded? What was the difference. 

Zero shook of this ideas, for now he was with METSU and nor he or Yamamoto could do anything to change that fact or the world. They would have to bid their time. Developing strengths, then Zero will rip everything they want right from under them and anyone who he deems evil will hunted to extinction but for now. He would have to play it smart. 

Zero had doubts about what fueled Vanitas into action and knew it was no noble cause. It was a pretty sickening reason. Just to be number one villain. Zero was disgusted with the lot of them, but he would have to bite his tongue and hide his feelings until the time was right.

The mission seemed like a good idea, as knowledge is power and it is best to know everything you can about a enemy before you try to two step with them. But a plan began to form in young Zero's mind, bring a smile to his lips.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 20, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> "I know what you mean, I don't know if I let anything happen to you I would be heart broken and I know you do not want that. We are two lovers that can't be seperated for anythig. Last night I feel like we gotten my closer than ever, it felt like we would never be seperater ever in another sence than making love." She put a hand to his head and stroke it slowly. The waiter came to take their orders "what can I get for you two?" "I have the rabbit soup with some water." The waiter waited to write down ReiMei's order before going back to the kitchen. Akina guessed they be going to the inn than get ready for the party as they took a shower in the inn.



*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei smiled. "Sorry if I've been overdoing it." ReiMei looked to the waiter. "I'll have what she ordered." ReiMei wasn't sure what they had in this resturant so he would play it safe by ordering what Akina did. 'There is something suspicious going on.' ReiMei tried to relax and enojy this day with Akina, but he was to worryied about what might happen to Akina. "This village is beautiful." ReiMei continued to stare out the window, then looking over at Akina. "Hey Akina how about after we leave here we head for Fuzen?"  ReiMei's stomach fluttered as he had a bad feeling.


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Kyo led Lyra to a stall where they were selling fresh food in the form of crepes. Kyo purchased one for each of them, before digging in.

"Thanks Kyo," she nodded before tucking into her own, munching on it slowly while Kyo seemed to devour his like a monster. She gave a few glances at him before smirking, placing her hand firmly on her hips while she took small nibbles.

"I bet you're planning your revenge for such humiliation. It's probably going to be rape or S&M," she sighed with a chuckle to her voice before looking up. "And you weren't serious about the whole 'no sex for 2 months' thing, right? Your face is so~ cute when doing it, I feel like taking a photo to have it last longer."

"... Or you can kill the flowers in my house. Then I'll plant your head there instead ()"

----------

*Tifa Warholic*

She stood silently as Seiferoth literally bullied them into forming Shouri again and going at it. Tifa couldn't refuse however--- it was to take down the Branded. Those are her lifetime goals so this would fit perfectly.

"I'm in Thalia!" Tifa announced, speaking up even in front of Seiferoth. He didn't scare her. "The aim of me and Date has been to reclaim Konoha and find Vaan. Everyone say's Vaan's dead but they've never found a body ... he can't be dead then. Mom said he hadn't passed through Valhalla so he can't be dead ..."

She took a glance at Seiferoth before smiling.

"I think you'll find me useful. Medic, taijutsu specialist and also more chakra then all of these guys combined. I'm a support ninja who can easily hold her own~"

----------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
Lyra arrived for the mission, looking a little different. She received a note just yesterday saying to basically dress like a slut for the mission.

Yay.

"_Rika Shiromi?_ Long time no see ..." she smirked as she walked up to the girl, wearing a green bikini bra, denim shorts with a floral sash tied around her waist and a pouch, complimented with knee-high brown leather boots.

"I could only find my beach clothes to wear ... looks like you've had practice with this sort of stuff."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> He heard the booming voice of Sieferoth echo through the house and a scowl replaced Hotaru’s enraged features. Quickly he gathered his thoughts and composed himself.  He grabbed his cloak of the ground and shrugged it over his shoulders before clasping it at the front.
> 
> ...





Jessicα said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She looked over at Hotaru saying:
> 
> ...





SoulTaker said:


> *Seiferoth*
> 
> Seiferoth had been in Shouri for exactly two minutes before he had his face in his palm. The voices were extra infuriating today, they were incensed by the events that happened in the Tower. And were not letting up on the One Winged Angel, he was already homicidal but the sight of Hotaru only proved to anger him more. He hated that bug with a passion, his mere presence was a trigger. Seiferoth could feel himself shaking as he stared at Karina's murderer, three years had not caused any love to be lost between the two.
> 
> ...



*Rikuo Hyuuga*

Rikuo heard the complaints from his new teammates. Apparently they weren't too fond of his outburst. A smack of the teeth could be heard on the side of his mouth. Signaling the Hyuuga's defiance of the matter. Rikuo looked at them without much care. "How about I keep talking as long as I want and you both can stick something thick and meaty in your mouths." He insulted the two with that same smirk. Rikuo then noticed a blonde haired girl, having still the mind of a girl, the Hyuuga gave a rather mean glare at her. Blonde's were always the types that to be very stupid even though they looked good. So because of both of those things....

"And in case you were to dumb to know, I was talking about a dick!" Rikuo laughed abit after his own comment. Then he paused at something, coming to a thought at mind. "Ah that just got me thinking about something there. This body's dick isn't as big as Tsugita's. Tch, well that isn't to say we fucked or anything. I just saw it a few times," The boy that was actually a girl spoke rather distastefully without any regard for them. That was just the way Rikuo was, speaking his mind freely. 

If there were young innocent religious children around from the church, he would not hesitate in the slightest to hold himself back. Actually, one could even say that he would do worse, just for the simple fact of breaking any sort of 'barriers' and for the fun of it. In any case, since he was thrilled to get things into action, he let things continue on after hearing what the man with the long white hair said.

"Ah shit! Hell yeah! I can't believe that son of a bitch Tsugita left to have some fun here without me! I don't know what the fuck is going on, but I'm game for whatever, bitches!"


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2011)

*Rika*

She smiled recognizing the scent, it was Rose but there was also something else that made Rika's grin reach the edges of her face.

Long time no see Rose, or in my case never see. She chuckled at the joke she used so often. 

She got up of the ground and walked to Lyra. She pulled the woman into a tight hug and inhaling her scent.  Having Lyra locked in her embrace she whispered into her ear You smell of my brother and male arousal, should I ask or just let my imagination run wild she smirked to Lyra releasing her. 

She fished out the scroll from her pocket and handed it to Lyra, she had already read it. How you may ask, well Rika's sense of touch is so enhanced she can make out the words from the dents the pen made.

It seems quite odd, not the usual thing to happen, usually it may be one or two that go missing, not dozens at a time so there must be alot in the gang and as such that rules out a direct aproach. To get behind enemy lines we will go undercover as prostitutes and attempt to be hired by them, and then we will find out what is  going on and fix it, okay. she smiled at Lyra "And by the way, Yes I have had experience of this before."

*Hotaru*

That insolent brat.

?I will remove your genitals from your body in the most painful way possible. I am a surgeon so don?t think I?m bluffing. I specialise in everything painful and I?m not afraid to release my abilities to silence an insubordinate brat. This is the last warning you will get.? He snipped at the boy.

If he continued to speak that way to Hotaru he would find life a very painful experience. 

?If you?re game for everything then I say, listen to your superiors.?

He turned towards Sieferoth ?I would suggest Fuzen but it seems to have a large density of ninja living there due to the destruction of the other villages. Perhaps a small attack on the branded near Konoha.?

?You already know me Almslay. I am Hotaru and I am an advanced medic and I specialise in puppeteering, poison and the aforementioned medical ninjutsu?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Vanitas*

"So were taking on a place of the brandeds huh. After we extract the information you don't mind if I do a bit more questioning? I have my own things needed to be taken care of. 

Vanitas just sort of put his palm against his mask and shook his head as he listened to Sanu's request. He was the most troublesome in the group because he reminded him too much of Koji. Just a blunt instrument and meant to fill the close quarter powerhouse role. Kei was assuming the role of Thalia, the fact was that she was the smartest person in the room not named Xemnas. She just acted like an airhead but that was good it was disarming but in a pinch he could trust her which is why she was second in command. Then their were Yamamato and Zero, the former didn't even seem to be paying attention which was good he didn't need to think just be effective, but Zero seemed uneasy about their alliance. He was a young and idealistic person who looked at absolutes but getting rid of the Branded and taking back their homeland seemed more important than what side of the spectrum Vanitas fell on.

"You can do what you want after we complete the mission, Sanu Kaguya. But do not put your own endgame ahead of ours because I will kill you in the field if you endanger the team. The fact is you have the least value to me at this point. The buffoon has the Byakugun and his little friend is a capable medical ninja. All you are is a blunt instrument meant to go in and kill who I tell you too. Maybe one day you can sit at the big boy table."Vanitas could feel the part of Koji in him talking moreso than anything else, but the fact was he didn't know what he was doing. He wasn't a leader of men he was being thrust into this role so all of the parts of Koji he had surpressed were being allowed to run rampant.

*Kukukukukuku*

"Look all of you I won't smile in your face then slit your throats when your back is turned. I much prefer to pummel you to death with my own fist if need be. I am not here to domineer over you or bully you, we have all come here for differing reasons. Are they noble or righteous well in the case of most of us they are not. But the end of the world is looking like a real possibility. I don't know about you but I won't allow that to happen no matter what. Now let's move on..." Vanitas pointed at Zero Inugami in this moment as he seemed to have the most on his mind at this point.

"Zero do you have any plans or anything that might contribute to the mission? Or are you going to just sit there mulling over your decision to join us?"
---

*Seiferoth*

*Kukukukuku*

They wouldn't stop going on, but his anger was getting assuaged by the appearance of this Hyuuga. Normally Seiferoth would find such rebelliousness and such a bombastic nature grating on his nerves but the thing that amused him was the hatred Hotaru was spewing toward the Hyuuga. It made Seiferoth's mouth curve into a devious smile as he crossed his arms and stood there coolly observing the little spat the anathema was having with the Hyuuga.

"You already know me Almslay. I am Hotaru and I am an advanced medic and I specialise in puppeteering, poison and the aforementioned medical ninjutsu"

In the blink of an eye Seiferoth's blade was at Hotaru's throat, the eight foot Masamune's silver glimmering with malice just roaring to cut through Hotaru's new body. Seiferoth's cold green eyes looked down at Hotaru with contempt, it was ironic for someone who was so intent on talking about respect, the fact this boy thought he could address Seiferoth by his last name.

"I will send you straight to hell where you can join your weak pathetic ant of a father. You think after everything you have done you can address me by my last name? I didn't get the memo where we were friends and I had forgotten all of your transgressions against the Mugenshi. Killing and hollowing Sister Karina like a doll, siding with that piece of trash Koji Kazama. You're only useful and have been allowed to live by order of Peacecraft. Otherwise I would gut you like a fish!!!!"The angrier Seiferoth got the thinner the air got and the more heat was present in the atmosphere, he was going a very poor job of controlling his emotions. He turned to Tifa Warholic, their was something familiar about her to him despite never meeting, maybe he knew her in a different world....

"Tifa Warholic I know of your abilities. You are special like your sister and I am honored to meet you. It is my understanding that your beau Date Uchiha had once fought and bested Koji Kazama he has a measure of my respect as well. Now onto business." Seiferoth sheathed his sword but not before nicking Hotaru's throat.

"Thalia you know Fuzen is out of the question and that for your surgeon to even suggest it. Well it's obvious why you are the brains behind Shouri... Anyway Thalia this is your show. You have a decision to make... You have fought Branded all over the world, in Suna and Kumo. You may pick one of those two... None of you are ready to venture into Konoha. That is their stronghold and that man is there... I could take him but the lot of you would be a major handicap."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 20, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> *Vanitas*
> 
> "So were taking on a place of the brandeds huh. After we extract the information you don't mind if I do a bit more questioning? I have my own things needed to be taken care of.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*

The words Vanitas said didn't even phase Sanu in the least. The murderous intent he had only deepened to the point a sensor nin would have suffocated on the evil. Sanu knew he wasn't merely a tool and his end game would come with his fist smashed into Vanitas' face for his past insolence. A cocky smiles emerged on his face as he looked at Vanitas. "Don't bullshit me masked man you only want to devalue me because I'm the best. You can talk as big as you want but actions speak way louder then some words hidden behind a mask. How about you be a man and remove that thing so I can cut your fucking face to shreds!" His anger shown with each word containing more venom then the last. He didn't even wait for a response. "Tch, I bet the only reason you even have a big boy table is because you must kiss Xemnas' ass so much. If I'm so disposable then kill me right here right now. Otherwise you shut the fuck up about my abilities and start the damn mission. He knew he would be punished and he kinda looked forward to it. It would be the only kind of gawd damn training he'll get from them.

He stormed off anger still filling him as he jumped to a spot to be alone. This anger inside him this wasn't there before. He wanted so bad to just stab Vanitas in the heart. It was like with those scientists and branded members. That killer intent had arisen from him all he wanted was to destroy everything in his way. The bones in his body seemed to be tingling wanting to be used wanting to slaughter. Sanu wanted to rend anything and everything to asunder he felt like and army ready to take on a million branded just to be coated in there blood. His soul was singing in delight at the thought of mounds of corpses high as the eye could see. Sanu's personality was warping before his very eyes. He looked to see that he was no longer at there base but in a dark corridor. As he walked through it a door appeared his body seemed to move on it's own as it opened the door. Inside was him no something that looked like him he was naked and coated in blood with a bone scythe resting on a throne of body parts. "Who....Who the hell are you!" The demonic visage of him answered. *"I am Shinigami....."*

*And with that his mind he was afraid.......*


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He stopped breathing, the blade close to his throat. He gripped his claw on his hand but did not move, staying perfectly still.

?I was under the impression it was more respectful to refer to someone by their surname because myself calling you by your Christian name would indicate we have some familiarity with each other, and that is obviously not the case.? He could feel the air heat up, that would probably mean a lack of oxygen, something Hotaru no longer needed. 

?Your sister attacked us, we simply defended ourselves and that undoubtedly made myself stronger and I am a greater asset to your cause because Karina was simply a pawn, both of us know that. I mean no disrespect for you Sieferoth but I just state the facts. My personal opinions do not influence my words; everything I say is simply fact. You are correct though, I am only here because I am useful, what other reason would I be. I take no sides in wars I only need to be pointe din a direction and told what to do I am a tool.? He added on as an afterthought 

?Please pass my thanks to peacecraft, if it is by his order I am still alive.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date was standing a little ways behind Tifa with his arms crossed and his eyes focused intently on this man.  He was thinking the same thing as Tifa, that this could be their chance to take down the Branded.  And working under the man who had served as the master to Thalia and Koji could be beneficial.  It would take some showing that he was worthy, but Date was determined to become stronger under this man as well.  He would not be left behind by anyone.

He took a step forward.  "I'm coming, too."  He smirked at the kind words the man gave him.  "I figure the only way to go is up.  And at the top of my journey, the Branded are there, waiting for me to kill them."  The memory of Hattori fill his mind and his jaw clenched, his eyes becoming clouded with anger and bloodlust.  However he quickly forced his emotions down.  It would all be just a matter of time before he slew Hattori and took revenge in the name of his parents.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She wondered where she should go. Both Kumo and Suna had their strong forces there, but then again, they became strong in the past few years. It took a while to come to her decision, but she finally decided:

"Okay, we're going to Sunagakure. Last time we went to Kumogakure we were utterly destroyed, at least in Sunagakure we weren't completely and utterly defeated. We'll have a better chance of causing havoc and getting out of there then if we were to go to Kumogakure."

She spoke her reasoning's, hoping that Seiferoth would agree. She turned her head to look at Tifa and Date, so they were really going to go with them? Well the more help the better, and they were attacking a Branded territory, so why not.


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Nodding with the plan, she stepped forward, nominating herself for an important position.

"I think I could lead the charge as a sensor. With my ability to sense the souls of others, I can find out their age, gender, species and also their chakra pool and nature due to chakra being molded from the soul. What do you say, Seifey?"

So informal but it wasn't like she was frightened of him.

"When are we going to leave? We can't just run in there charging. The entire Sunagakure shinobi force is made up of Branded members. We'll get our asses handed to us on a silver platter ..."

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

_Brother?_

She wasn't dating her brother. What on earth was Rika talking about?

"Your ... _brother?_ I'm not dating your brother ..." Lyra spoke with a blank tone before reading over the mission. 

_Meh._

That was all.

It was a mission that could either be interesting or piss her off to no end.

"We should get moving then. No time to waste Rika~"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

*"Are you puzzled as to why I am here?"* Sanu looked pissed off and tried to create his bones but he couldn't. "Your fear it controls you my lovely horse." Sanu gritted his teeth like he would break something. "Who the hell do you think your calling a horse. I am the lord of this body because it's mine!" The Demon cackled at the boys response the horns on his head shown prominent when he said. *"You have yet to show you could be lord of shit no less lord of me Axus.* He stood and floated down from his stand levitating in the air while floating to the boy. *Kenshiro Kagya our father this is his bloodline the storm release was a front was used to seal off the shinigami release. But when he beat you his anger and rage caused the shingami release to be sent into your chakra streams. Effectively countering the original release of it the darkness you feel is our destiny...no MY DESTINY once I rend you and absorb you my dear horse!!!!!!!* Sanu was afraid as he launched at his the bone scythe inches from his face and. Nothing he awoke dazed and confused. Had any of that been real? Wa it a genjutsu trick from that guy Vanitas. But it felt so real he looked on his face to see a cut. it was in the same way the bone scythe had cut him. What the hell did all this mean he needed answers and he needed them quickly. He calmed himself down and proceeded to wait as the team prepared.


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2011)

*Rika*


“Really you’re not” she asked her face screwing up in concentration, she hated being wrong. Her expression suddenly changed into a sadistic grin “ You mean you’ve moved on from Kyo, that’s brilliant, it will break his heart, I can’t wait to tell him” she said giggling gleefully and clapping her hands as they departed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They arrived at the small town; this area was mostly shops, the red light district being father in. Taking out the directions she skimmed over them with her hand.  “It’s the shop furthest to the north east” Rika said as they walked.

They arrived at the shop, it was a dingy book store but it was owned by their employer who had offered them a room to get ready. Rika opened the door, the bell chiming as she did so. A man dressed in shabby clothes approached them, he was obviously poor, that would be the reason for the low reward then, Rika thought.



“Thank you so much for helping me, I love Nina so much, I couldn’t imagine living without her. I mean those guys are so evil, what could they do to her. I...I...” he was silenced by Rika raising her gloved hand. 

“We understand how you feel but could you please show us to the spare room so we can prepare.” She said in what she hoped was a kind voice. He immediately began to usher them down the hall to a small damp room. He closed the door spewing words if gratitude.

She threw a shirt and tie at Lyra “ Put it over your bikini stop and put the tie on, its seems to be mostly school children that are disappearing  so perhaps it is a fetish of theirs. I will explain the exact mechanisms of how we are whoring ourselves out when we get there, it will be a little bit different from usual” she tried to smile encouragingly at the girl as she changed, she hoped she wasn’t overwhelming her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Seiferoth*

*Kukukukukuku*

He didn't pay Hotaru anymore attention, they had done their best to calm him down sensing his urge to lop off the puppet boy's head. He nodded as Date Uchiha and Tifa spoke up. Seiferoth was a SOLDIER first and he respected those who wielded power for a righteous cause, he was the Kuraihoshi of Virtue after all.  Thalia had decided that Sunakagure would be the place they would all travel too. Seiferoth was more than pleased with that decision given that he knew a thing or two about the personnel stationed there. 

"I think I could lead the charge as a sensor. With my ability to sense the souls of others, I can find out their age, gender, species and also their chakra pool and nature due to chakra being molded from the soul. What do you say, Seifey?"

Seiferoth's interest was piqued immediately as she told him her abilities, he knew what she was capable as far as three years ago but this was different. As the sister of Thalia Warholic he had nothing but respect for Tifa, she was a strong girl who would give her life for the Prophet much like himself. She was duty bound by love for her sister to protect her which was admirable.

"You're not afraid of me at all are you Tifa Warholic. I could strike you down right here and you would not grovel for your life, you would fight till the last breath. You have the heart of a Mugenshi woman. I respect your candor, but please do not call me Seify... It's demeaning..." His tone was surprisingly soft for looking like someone that worked in a mortuary, or for being one of the most dangerous men in the world for that matter.

"We should get going... as soon as possible. The sooner we attack the sooner we can flush out the true enemy. Tifa keep that ability handy and when we are in range brief me so I can scout them out from the skies. I'll be taking Uchiha Date with me for that part. It would be prudent to have the Sharingan to observe what's going on below. Thalia your new abilities will provide us with much cover. On your mark we'll move Lady Thalia."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 20, 2011)

*hakro and Akina Ezel*

Hakro was thinking that Diana would be the first to be captured on the mission and be stuck paired up with her as the mission futher along. He would go alone with his wolves but work as a team any way as he howled for his wolves to come out to give him a hand or call Scar to come forth and meet them at the goverment building to take care of this guy, to him it was okay if they did not want to kill anyone, he help take down the person himself. They got up and walked out of the cafe to meet everyone outside the gates of government building. Akina heard Hakro hoeled for his wolves and thinking he sent the fastes wolves to run in small spaces like this one huge building.

She was waiting for the others as she was ready to fight but was calm about it, she had a bad feeling about this place and the people who was in the government. Every country was bad with the government trying to stop the kage in power. She looked over to her brother who was calmed and back at the cafe Diana did not noticed that her brother gave her some respect. He drop the name calling, she was in charge with Soildad for this mission, her leadership had to work out in this mission, it will show she was not weak in anything. Hakro looked at Akina, "don't worry it is just do your best like everyone else on the team and goes for everyone."   Akina did not had a cluewhat was the teasures from Kiri maybe Darius may know or Diana or Solidad know as well but they will find it and give it to the rightful owner of Kiri.

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I guessed where we go, there is going to be trouble or I cause us more trouble than ever. I should have dye my hair another color like my brother did." The waiter walked away. "That is fine with me, we go to Fuzen, maybe we can catch with a few friends of mind, I know we are both on edge right now on what is going to happen." She reach over to take ReiMei's hand and remeber about Darius, would he be upset about her having a boyfriend when she left things was still getting romatic for both of them, I have a lot to explain to him. The waiter came back ith the bowls of soup and glasses of water. "It is good soup, some people don't like it is up to you what you like." She had a bad feeling and should have done what her brother said to her she felt like a baka at the moment, as she had a bad feeling of the events tonight.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 20, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei smiled at Akina. "I'm not going to worry about trouble." ReiMei relaxed deactivating his kessokugan and removing his shades. "We have eachother and so long as we do nothing is going to seperate us!" ReiMei didn't realize it but his voice was louder and some of the people in the resturant heard him, but he didn't care. "We love achother right? Then that's all we need to care about is eachother." ReiMei looked at his soup. "Branded can try but they won't get far if I have something to say about it." ReiMei was fired up now, he was probably in over his head but he didn't care he would do what i took to protect her. "I swore on ym life to protect you and I stick to my word." ReiMei had a different look in his eyes it was firey, he wanted to fight Branded and test out his strength.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia looked around at everyone, and then decided it was best to go now.

"If everyone's ready to move then let's get going. The sooner we get there the sooner we draw out our true enemies. Then after we defeat or apprehend them we'll be one step closer to completing our goal."

She walked forward towards Seiferoth, and then said:

"Although I'd recommend you lead the way. You're obviously the strongest out of all of us and know the area of Sunagakure better than we do."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_1st Round
- Team Setsuko vs Team Masho - _

​
In the center stadium of the Calamity Battle Tournament is the rounded platform that is used as the fighting ring. Around the area can be heard the collected pack of words that consume the entire arena. The sounds come from accumulated mass of people surround the battle ring inside the stadium from their seats. They all wait impatiently for the start of the tournament they have come to attendance for. A little bit above the stands, behind a protective glass window is a white-haired man forming a devious smile.

Back down onto the battle area where the rounded platform lays is a pink-haired pig-tails that are shaped like drills. Along the rest of her body is a pink and black attire that matches well. In her small hand she holds a pink microphone that looks as if it was personally made by her or at least for her. Including that is a headset with which she most likely gets the news feed from. 

"Hello all and welcome to the Calamity Battle Tournament!"

Coming right after her words are the cheers of the crowd that can be heard by everyone.

"Today we'll be having our first round of the tournament! Before we start, please know that the battlefield is surrounded by a barrier that stop even the most powerful of jutsu from reaching you are guest. So please no need to scared or frightened for you are completely safe! Now with that settled, please welcome our competitors! On my right is Team Masho! "

Exactly as she spoke, three men entered together from a dark tunnel on the right side of the arena. As said before, they are Team Masho.

"And on my left we have newcomers, Team Setsuko!"

With that three people entered through a tunnel opposite of Team Masho. Shirou Setsuko, Vuruya Uimori and Lidvia De Shuersen, they each enter together. Both of the teams stand outside of the battle platform, waiting to begin.

"Will both of the teams please bring out your first fighters!"

A man in white clothing and black hair stands onto the platform from Team Masho. Yet that isn't the important thing about him. The most important thing about him are the large animal like horns extending from the sides of his head. Not only that, but beneath those horns are ears that look as if they belong to a rabbit. He stands with a lazy look, waiting for his opponent. 

"Ha, I'll take this freak!" said the girl who herself wasn't exactly very normal. Shirou felt it was almost hypocritical to say something  like that. Though of course he felt the need to not say it out loud. The girl who said this is Vuruya, the first member of the Branded that he met and fought. The girl steps onto the platform with anticipation and a devilish smile that reeks of danger.  Vuruya stands in front of the fellow from Team Masho.

"From Team Masho! We have Tsukiyo Shoho!"

"From Team Setsuko! We have Vuruya Uimori!"

"The rules are simple! You can use any sort of weapon and fighting style that you please. Killing is allowed! The winner will be decided if the opponent is seen as dead, down for a ten count or forfeits! Are the fighters ready?"

".........Yes,"

"Damn right I am!"

"Then let the first round of the Calamity Battle Tournament.......BEGIN!"


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'We will take the trail marked on your Fathers' map'_

Yamamoto found her angry expressions extremely cute. He was expecting her to say no to his invitation. But when she slowly began to agree, he was delighted. 

"Yay, it's a date!" He said enthusiastically, before heeding her warning. "Don't worry, I will do no such thing, you can keep an eye on my hands too if you don't trust me."

He said flicking his hands up infront of her brushing past her breasts with each hand as he did so. His eyes widening as he kept his hands on her breasts. He snapped them away, before dropping to his hands and knees. 

"Sorry. I am so sorry. I didn't mean it."

He waited for his apology to be noted before he rose up, Diana Terumi, hey. What a beauty. "Nice to meet you Diana, I am Yamamoto." He was embrassed slightly before saying, "What do you want shopping or some food like ice cream?" He asked of her.


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei giggled a bit, she couldn't help but find this slightly amusing. Or interesting to say the least, out of all people Xemnas choose the loner out of her past group to lead. Kei covered her mouth as she thought about it more and her giggling turned into snickering. It was just too funny to think about it that way because the simple fact that he already threaten them with beating the crap out of the group...

Kei stopped snickering for the fact that Vanitas would hurt her if she continued...

Which only made her chuckled a little more before completely stopping...

Kei smiled at Vanitas,"That no way to speak to kids..."Kei said,"No matter what you are about to do or say at the moment does not detour from the fact that they are still young."

Kei turned to the small group,"Forgive me for my slight outburst, but my name is Kei..."she nodded her head to those all around her,"I am not like Vanitas over here, but I will tell you this once, what we are about to do is dangerous...Life threatening if you would say...What we are about to do could kill us off if we don't do it right."

"I don't want you to be here if you think that this is too much, you are still young and mostly innocent in my eyes, please think before you act."Kei said as she nodded

"Because if you run during battle..._I* will kill you myself..."*_"Kei eyes narrowed before reverting back to her innocent smile

"Just to let you know."
---
*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked up at Lyra before taking a cigerette and popping it into his mouth. He lit it and laid back on the bench before looking back at her when she said she knew that he didn't mean what he said and the warning about her flowers. Kyo sighed as he sat up and took the cig out his mouth before blowing it the opposite direction...

"If I wanted to punish you for what you did I would have been done it right Lyra?"Kyo asked as he looked at the park,"you won't do anything that foolish again...I let you slide with that one."Kyo said as he sighed

"And plus I am too busy, a quickie was all that I wanted. Because the simple fact that I am going to be on Angel duty for the past couple of days."he said before looking at her

"You had left the angels after you served your punishment right?"he asked before looking away

"It'll be stupid of you if you didn't..."

---
*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo looked at the newbie, he didn't even seem to get his wings back and he looked totally horrible. When you have to hide your face behind a mask,well what was the only excuse? Kyo took a cig from his pocket before popping it into his mouth and lighting it..

"Why did you become an angel first?"Kyo asked as he smoked his cigarette and looking at the boy in front of him,"You are not from Fuzen so hunting missing ninja's can't be your purpose...or can it? Is it because of the branded?"Kyo asked

Kyo then looked away from him,"Must be we have a lot of newbies joining because that fact..."Kyo said before blowing the thing out of his mouth

"Damn kids these days..."


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'The General'_

"People need to think before they speak. They lowering the IQ of the room." Zero said quietly to no one in particular. As he watched Sanu's outbreak and Kei's outburst. It seemed as if attention was a big demand to most of those at METSU. 

It seemed everyone had something to say and felt the need they _had_ to say it. This is why he tolerated Yamamoto, even though he was a fool. He knew when to just shut up and listen, a better soldier in listening to awkward and executing them to the letter, Zero knew there was none. 

But Zero and finished the minute details to his plan and he knew it to be most effective. If they were going to use Guerrilla warfare, they would have to use the most ruthless of methods and being a man of medicine, Zero knew the most deadly of tactics and now was the time to employ them.

"Yes, I do have something on my mind, A Plan... not to guarantee victory but aid us in our quest for it." He riddled. "However this is only for Yours and Xemnas, ears only. Please follow me, Yamamoto no one is to follow." He said looking at Yamamoto who nodded back at Zero.

Eventually they made it to a secluded part of the base away from prying eyes and foolish ears. "For this plan to succeed, we will need to go Suna, before our strike, I suggest sending in Yamamoto with his byakugan will be good...." Zero began, as he continued on to explain his intricately planned idea.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_Team Setsuko vs Team Masho
- Vuruya Uimori vs Tsukiyo Shoho - _

​
The first match of the Calamity Battle Tournament has begun. The fighter for Team Masho, Tsukiyo Shoho, immediately pushes off with his feet leaving his slight above the ground. Yet he isn't heading towards the direction of his opponent, he pushes himself back. It's easy to yell, he's trying to get some range between them. At the same time, Tsukiyo pulls something out of his pocket. 

It's not a shuriken or a kunai. Neither is it a all-mighty weapon that will destroy the entire arena. Instead, it's a simple paint brush that dosen't seem very special. If one were to look at it with some sort of special eyes, they would see there is no chakra inside of it. Leading further to the direction that it is nothing but an ordinary paint brush. 

Vuruya, still at her position only looks with distaste. "What the hell is that suppose to do! Haha!" she laughs at the weirdo with horns as she slightly bends his knees. Her vicious look giving sign that she has been waiting for this. Not for him of course, but for a fight to happen. Her hand seems to grab soothing in the air, but there is nothing there. -No, if you look hard enough, one could see that there is a transparent lance held in her right hand.

-A Nitrogen Lance.

He landed, "............My weapon of course, don't be so stupid." Tsukiyo mocked as pulled what looked like a scroll out. Yet it wasn't just a normal scroll, as it unwrapped there could be seen a tube of ink on the side. "Lets see you talk crap once your sliced into pieces!" Vuruya sent herself running forward with her almost invisible weapon in. It was slight pulled back to the side, reading to cleave his head off. At that time, Tsukiyo's paint brush swayed across the scroll.

"_Ninja Art: Choju Giga_" with these words, Tsukiyo's jutsu began to unfold. On the scroll that he painted, the ink began moving on it's own. What jumped out was a vicious dog, a dog of ink that had literally came to life. Vuruya's eyes widened at the sudden creation that had now leaped at her. Aiming to tear throught her feminine throat. 

Yet this was nothing, Vuruya swept down with her lance. The near invisible weapon sliced through the dog of ink, turning back into it's original substance and spilling to the ground like water. "I hope you have more, because the next thing that's spilling on the floor is your blood." Vuruya readied for more,

"Don't worry, I still have tons of art to show you."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 20, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was tearing up some as red dots at the coner of her eyes, she did not cared if people in the restruant staring at them. "I am one of the luckest girls to half a man like you beside me you will not let anything happen to me, when things gets tough you will not leave me. You decicated our love in so many ways, it is just blow me away. We fight the branded together to not get seperated by we will find each other again by how strong how strong our love is for each other." Meanwhile, "boss we have two hours to go before everything goes down and we have the Kazekage busy to keep her coming to her daughter's rescue." The boss smiled, at his lacky, "perfect. Let's finished up our plans for tonight and get in to potion for now you know what to do and I be there in a few minutes if the plan does not go well at all. The boss dissappeared into the shadows.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

*Noctis/Braule Ranen*

There was a boy who was sleeping, he suddenly woke up from the bed of an apartment who was lent by the Fuzen Kage. The boy grabbed his forehead, "Ugh... my head...." Noctis Ranen was remembering what happened last night with that one girl named Rika. He got out of bed, and changed into his regular clothes. "What should I do today?" 












Noctis had thought about his last mission which was to rescue a kidnapped girl by the Branded, but not only that he defeated the Branded Leader. The Fuzen kage decided to give him a weeks rest due to his severe injury to his legs and the week hasn't even ended yet. His legs were still stiff but they were pretty much healed. "I guess training should be appropriate, I did some yesterday, but I have to practice how to accelerate my body with my Lightning release more." 


Noctis looked out the window. "Kei... I don't know if you can hear me... but I hope your ok... I almost died during my last mission... but I guess fate doesn't want me to die yet. It probably wants me to go through my promise with you... So as long I can live, I will find you to go through with my promise... Even in a near death situation, I won't ever lose hope that I will die. I will keep on living untill I find you" Noctis grabbed his heart, "I can feel your pain still... somehow I know your near somewhere..." The boy had head for the door, and as soon as he grabbed the door knob, someone knocked on the door.

He opened it and he saw a tall bearded man standing in front of him known to be Braule Ranen. "Noctis, how are your legs?" The man had smiled and invited himself in. "You sure are keeping a mess of the room Lady Taiyou had lent you, you should clean up before the whole Branded situation is over or it would be rude." Noctis scratched his head, "Well I'll get right on it eventually." Noctis looked at his legs, "Their a bit stiff, but I'm feeling good. I can walk properly now." He smiled at his father.

"Anyways, Noctis... I need you to go to the hideout near Suna to get my business plans containing the secret entrances to Suna underground. They are going to be essential for the elimination of the Branded that the Intelligence core are working on." Braule put his hand on his shoulder, "I know Branded will be near there, but they won't be able to detect you through the route I will give you that the Ranen's have made." Braule had taken out a Ninja scroll containing the information of the destination of the hideout, and the undetectable route. "Please Noctis... Don't do anything reckless, there's no need for you to get involved with the Branded over at Suna. I would have Raiko and Suiko come with you to help but they have been extremely occupied working with the Intelligence team." Braule gave the scroll to Noctis as he took it. "Father, I understand... I've been bored anyways during my week rest that Lady Taiyou gave me." 

Noctis looked at the scroll and saw a route he had never seen before. "Noctis please Promise me you won't get involved in any conflict that Suna has with the Branded. I don't want to lose you... Your the only one I have left since your mother had died...." Braule looked at him with a depressed face. Noctis knew his father well, that he had cared for him since the beginning but has never been able to express to him clearly. "I promise, I won't be a burden to you, Father. Thats not what I tend to do, after all... I'm the future leader of the Ranen Clan." Noctis smirked as he pointed his thumb at himself.

Braule moved aside to let Noctis go through the exit of the apartment, "I'll wish you good luck, and... don't worry we will get our clan's freedom back... The Branded do not stand a chance against Fuzen." Noctis nodded and sped out the apartment and jumped from building to building. "That boy will make a fine leader... I guess my 'will' will finally pass on towards him to lead the next generation." Braule smiled as he saw Noctis head off in the distance.

-----

The boy was jumping towards the entrance of Fuzen seeing the significant amount of people underneath him walking, all from different parts of the world coming to refuge Fuzenkagure. "These people will get their home back one day, my father had promised the Branded would go down. I have to support him from the background as much as I can for that to happen..." Noctis clenched his teeth.
The boy reached the front gates of Fuzenkagure seeing strict security blocking the entrance. The boy showed the Fuzen guards the scroll his father had gave him, and let him pass. 

As Noctis was heading towards the route the ninja scroll had foretold, A feeling of Pain through his heart started to bulge harder. Noctis grabbed his chest and looked at the sky, "Kei?..... Are you near?!" Noctis felt the same pain bulging at a constant speed from three years back from when he met with Kei. Noctis tried to ignore it as he head for the direction of Suna, but the pain grew larger and larger each step he took to Suna, "I have a bad feeling of whats about to happen..." Noctis had thought as he dashed straight towards Suna.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 20, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo Aosuki LT*
> 
> Kyo looked at the newbie, he didn't even seem to get his wings back and he looked totally horrible. When you have to hide your face behind a mask,well what was the only excuse? Kyo took a cig from his pocket before popping it into his mouth and lighting it..
> 
> ...



*Sakurai LT*

Sakurai's smile never died until listening to Kyo, when that guy asked him of his purpose. Sakurai's heart felt as if it dropped to the ground and began to thump. 'Did I forget about my purpose to become an angel?' Sakurai's hand raised up to his throat unlatching the latches that hold his mask in place.










*"My purpose... is extermination. To purge this world of everything that is unnatural or wrong."* Sakurai removed his mask and tilted his head up to Kyo.The black insects crawled over his face without a single spot showing skin. *"I am from Konoha, and the Branded are only the first of a long list of ones that will be... Well I can't reveal too much."* Sakurai bowed to the senior of the organization he was in as a form of respect. As Sakurai raised back up again he said, *"A kid can only know hatred or even feign it. I hold purpose. Now enough of talking, let me see the strength of another."* Sakurai slipped and latched up his mask. *"Will you take the first move or shall I?"*


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo sighed, of course another bright tail fucker who went on about his own version of justice. Well he could get in line with all the insane little motherfuckers that was humping the tail leg of justice like a horny dog that hasn't been put out it fucking memory yet. Kyo sighed as he adjusted his eye patch, he would teach this kid the meaning of justice even if that meant bending the boy over and shoving something up his ass in the meantime...

"I don't understand people like you."Kyo said as he ushered to the boy,"You say you want to destroy everything that is unnormal but what is normal to begin with. What normal for you isn't normal for me or the bloody hooker down the street now is it? No...What is normal for me is not normal for you? So what you going to do? Wait till everyone to call you daddy because you fucked almost everyone and now the whole world is some how related to your mask wearing butt?"

Kyo shook his head,"I swear they make me break in you newbies everytime..."Kyo motioned to his blade,"I'll show you the meaning of true justice even if I have to bend you over and have a man name Big Billy rape your tight virgin ass."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 20, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> Hakro was thinking that Diana would be the first to be captured on the mission and be stuck paired up with her as the mission futher along. He would go alone with his wolves but work as a team any way as he howled for his wolves to come out to give him a hand or call Scar to come forth and meet them at the goverment building to take care of this guy, to him it was okay if they did not want to kill anyone, he help take down the person himself. They got up and walked out of the cafe to meet everyone outside the gates of government building. Akina heard Hakro hoeled for his wolves and thinking he sent the fastes wolves to run in small spaces like this one huge building.
> 
> ...



*Solidad*

Solidad went with Akina to the front of the group as they neared the building that held the treasures they seeked. Her senses were all open and ready for anything. They would not want upexpected suprises. She wondered if Fuzen would attack them as this guy was involved with the government? She guessed that they should probaly  keep the noise and destruction on a down low as they did not want to draw to much attention.
"Ok everyone. We stick together. Seperating could be our downfall. We are stronger together. If need be then we split but that should be a last resort. Also keep everything on a down low. We are technically messing with Fuzen's government here so things could get dangerous and Fuzen involved attacking us." she said analyzing the situation.

*Darius*

Darius nodded at what Solidad said. That all made sense though if a couple of native ninja came he'd have no problem or hesitation taking them down. That would be a bonus for him but not for the others so he would try to keep things down. He heard Diana mutter something. He looked to see her grumbling not thrilled he guessed at following someone else's orders. She barely followed their parents always finding a loop hole in the orders but she knew doing that here could be fatal.
"Calm down. You'l/ get to fight besides your powers are ment for a job like this." h said. She glared at him then smiled at his last words. Smug as alwys.




SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takashi LT*
> _'We will take the trail marked on your Fathers' map'_
> 
> Yamamoto found her angry expressions extremely cute. He was expecting her to say no to his invitation. But when she slowly began to agree, he was delighted.
> ...



*Diana LT*

Her eyes twitched as he felt him touch her. This cause her to send him flying a few feet back with her psychic abilities.
"Sorry bub sorry don't cut it so watch it and no this is not a date. Don't get excited." she said laughing at that idea. She thought over his proposal.
"Ice cream would be fun then to the buying!" she said classping her hands. If he was offering to buy her stuff who was she to say no? If he tried something he'd get it. She did not like suprises not even birthday ones. She did not like to be kept in the dark. Infact she used to be scarred of it when she was young.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_Team Setsuko vs Team Masho
- Vuruya Uimori vs Tsukiyo Shoho - _

​
Being not too far away, Vuruya leans the lance in her hand back and then thrusts it forward. The thrown transparent lance hurls at Tsukiyo Shoho. Even though he cannot see it with his natural eyes, he can tell it's coming judging by the form the girl took. Only after seeing that did he rush over to the left and out of range, leaving it to pierce into a wall. At that instant, Vuruya ran the left side as well, facing each other.

Tsukiyo wants to keep the distance, Vuruya won't let that happen so easily. In her hand begins to form a transparent large hand fan of nitrogen. The fan is so long that it can reach her opponent easily. Vuruya swings the fan without hesitation or mercy. Tsukiyo can tell from her hand movement that she has a weapon with which can reach him from this distance.

To counter this strike, Tsukiyo paints along his scroll with the black brush. "_Ninja Art: Choju Giga_!" the creation on his scroll begins to take life and spring forth. Whats is granted life through the scroll is a large gorilla of ink. Normally, the man would be sliced in half the moment he reached down for the scroll. Yet Tsukiyo was able to do all of this in that time, that's just the amount of painting skill the horned man has.

The large gorilla extends it's hand to it's side, catching whatever ever object that had been created by the girl. Her attack being blocked, she is able to see the next move, covering her torso with her forearms. The gorilla of ink makes it's fist and stretches it's arm for for her. _*BAM!*_ it's fist hit's the girl's blocked torso. Vuruya is knocked across the ring, left rolling along it.

Her recovery is quick, returning to her feet with an annoyed look. By it's master's command, the gorilla of ink launches after the black-haired girl. The announcer girl, making sure to stand out of the competitor's ways. "Lets see you live through this one!" Vuruya calls as another weapon is formed in her palm..


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 20, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

"Understand your motive, I don't know about attacking them it was a mission given by the kage or anyone who wanted some one to do this mission. She was standing next to Solidad as they were ready to enter the building. Hakro understood and so did his wolves and Akina know Hakro was not much of a talker on missions anyway. He always did the job with out any chitchat. It would do him some good to kill and bite human flesh again like the wolves. Akina and Hakro stuck with the group as they took out the two weaker guards that was standing in front of the building itself. Hakro was thinking don't trust anyone out from the group, goverment people was only dirtbags to him. Akina and him proped up the two guards putting sunglasses on them to make it look like they were awake and protecting the building. He growled at his wolves to split up and be silent as possiable and fast and sneak back to tell us anything about the teasures.

Akina whisper, "let's followed the wolves, I have this weird feeling that our client will not show up till later and we also have to kill him." Hakro was thinking that his wolves were not tresure hunters at all but love to find and retreive it. He was thinking one of the tresures could be made out of pelt from some sort of animal that could cost Kiri so much money. "That is a good idea, but the wolves can also scale the building to know where the hell we are going. We got the orders let's go then." The group silently move quickly in the building as they followed Domino to find one of the teasures. To the group it was silent as they sneak around hoping nobody trips over the alarm to send guards after them.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_Team Setsuko vs Team Masho
- Vuruya Uimori vs Tsukiyo Shoho - _

​
The gorrila of pure ink, controlled and created by Tsukiyo runs forth with a killing intent. It's target is the girl with the piercings across her face. Vuruya, she dosen't run, instead she stands her ground as if waiting. The Nitrogen Manipulation that she controls takes it's use yet again. The transparent creation forms into a large spinning disk.

There isn't a need to see it, the sound that it gives is enough. The gorilla ten feet away from her gets ready to smash her like a bug. Before that can happen, the nitrogen disk is thrown. With easy, the disk slices the gorilla in half like butter and returns it to it's original form. The disk slices through the air at dangerous speeds, it's true target being Tsukiyo. 

He dosen't move, he's only able to stand there dumbfounded at the transparent disk he cannot see. Even if he could see it, he dosen't have the necessary amount of speed to escape it. *SLICE!* The disk cuts something else other than the gorilla, it's the man's arm. What use to be attacked to him in now flying across the air like a thrown stick. Yet there is no one to catch it, the arm lands near the announcer who almost screams in sight of the disgusting thing.

Vuruya smiles at the sight, joyed by the success and result of her attack. Tsukiyo keeps the pain inside of him bottled up, holding onto the bloody location where his arm use to be. "Ha! Now lets see you draw something else! If your gonna try to draw something else then go ahead, but then that's going to get sliced off too!" Vuruya stuck her tongue out in a mockingly fashion. That too, was also pierced, by the way. Surprisingly, a smirk creeps up on Tsukiyo's mouth, it's a smirk that says he has a surprise for her.

He draws on the scroll that was dropped on the ground. Just as before something is given life. What springs forth is a black muck that attaches to the location of his missing arm. Right after, a black arm of ink is formed, replacing the old one. Vuruya clicks her teeth, annoyed but not too surprised by what she saw.

"........So what do you say?..Round two?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 20, 2011)

*Sakurai LT*

Sakurai tilted his head to understand what Kyo was saying. After he spoke his words Sakurai began to walk forward as his insects began to silently fly out of his clothing. *"I haven't stated what is normal and what is abnormal."* Sakurai raised his hand and his insects followed suit. *"You, those people in that town, the branded, Konoha, other villages. They say what is abnormal. I don't. I just follow what they say. Anyone who defects from those ideals..."* Two insect clones began to spring up around him. *"Think of it this way. Cancer cells are mutations that take over the body and inevitably kill it, the Branded. Some fight to protect it, Shinobi. And some keep the body going and alive, villagers. Then there are abnormalities. There are some out there who are parasites. They seek to control the body through other means. Either good or evil I must destroy them. As for you I would just like to spar and do our mission, nothing more. And from what I hear you answered my request with a yes, lets begin."* Sakurai's insects began to run across the ground coming out from Sakurai's feet. Trying to make a field that will have Kyo within it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Vanitas/Xemnas*

"You handpicked them old man and they came up with a good idea. They won't get caught if anything we should move in soon. He said it would take two days..." Vanitas and Xemnas were arguing at this point and they were doing it in front of the rest of their little rag tag squad. No one could have known what they were talking about exactly but the subjects of the discussion were clearly Zero and Yamamato.

"The last time you went in somewhere halfcocked you almost died Vanitas, and Kei almost died as a result too. No we will be safer rather than sorry, we'll wait for them to report back then we will begin the mission." It had been a day since they split up the group in order to carry out the crazy "plan". Their was no telling what was going on for Zero and Yamamato, well the Voices weren't being very forthcoming for Xemnas or Vanitas.

"Don't get gun shy now old man. You put me in charge because you said I would make the tough decisions no one else could well this is one of them. We need to accelerate the plan and provide them with a distraction. Yamamato has the Byakugun but that will only get them so far. They need cover and what better than us going in now. You can hold them at bay... the plan has an escape built in Xemnas. We can do this. We'll extract them and the information." 

"How are we to know they were able to carry out the plan? They're not even here to report that they succeeded."

"The only two people that joined us for an actual cause that was not to benefit themselves were those two guys. They didn't fail I assure you Xemnas. Not those guys...I believe in them!!" Vanitas' eyes glowed a crimson color that was noticeable even through his mask. Any time he was angry or impassioned they would glow and his belief in the team Xemnas assembled had gotten him to this point.

*Kukukukukuku*

Xemnas and Vanitas just stared at each other the facial expression of the old man was one of shock and awe. They were both shaken by some kind of unspoken phenomena, they only nodded at each other.

"Everyone get ready. We are going to be in for the fight of our lives. We attack at dawn."
---

*Seiferoth*

The One Winged Angel took to doing some aerial scouting as to get the lay of the land in Suna. His sources had given him a clear idea of the infrastructure the Branded had put down. They're main base of operations was the old office of the Kazekage, it made sense. It was the most fortified building and it was in the center of the city making it that much harder to infiltrate. The highest concentration of troops was there. He flew back to the camp sight where Thalia and the rest of Shouri were holed up. They had refrained from assaulting Suna for a day. The fact was that the kids all needed a breather as they had been sparring the day before and on top of that Seiferoth was told to wait.

*Kukukukukuku*

"That is a pleasant surprise..."The One Winged Angel landed and beckoned for the other members of Shouri to gather around a the campfire he had set up prior to his scouting trip.

"Lady Thalia their has been a development. The Voices have beckoned that we not attack until dawn. Once we attack our enemies will show themselves, but we will also have the Branded upon us. In a few hours we will do battle."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She, and the rest of her team, waited for Seiferoth to return, and not long after, she saw him flying towards them. As he approached them he explained that they shouldn't attack till dawn. She looked at the rest of her team and agreed. Everyone was warn out, and besides, they didn't want this to be suicide.

"I agree, we'll wait here until dawn arrives and then we'll strike---"

She sat down on the sand and then looked at the rest of her team:

"So I suggest that we all get some rest before then, everyone got that?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas*

The stress and anticipation was killing him, he couldn't sleep or just stay there waiting for dawn. No he needed to go off somewhere and blow off some steam, maybe a walk or something like that. Still he was aware that walking around with nothing but his armor and his mask would draw attention. So before he left he grabbed a hooded cloak, it was the cloak Ikuto had to wear whenever he went out in public. Being one of the most wanted men in the world meant he couldn't be right out in the open. Vanitas quickly put it on over his Void Gear. When he was clear and away from the camp his mask retracted back into the Void Gear as he pulled the cloak completely over the top of his face and fastened it. The only thing that was really visible was his mouth as he did a good job of covering up the rest. If worse came to worse he could will his mask to just come back on. 

He wandered into the desert once everything was adjusted. Vanitas didn't say a word to anyone as he left camp. Kei was asleep anyway and he had no desire to talk to Sanu Kaguya. He didn't run, jog, or even fly into the desert he simply walked. Trying to settle himself down a little and not wanting to get his adrenaline pumping any further. At some point he would have to go to sleep. As he wandered he came to a spot of the desert, he didn't know how he could tell but he knew...This was the first place he, no Koji had met Nazo. Back when Koji used to travel with Thalia Warholic....

Vanitas touched his chest as he felt something similar to pain where his heart should have been, the thought of Thalia troubled him greatly. She was an enigma and he couldn't understand why he was so intent on finding her and saving her... Maybe it was Koji's emotions influencing him and driving him. He had plenty of memories with Thalia, it was hard not to kind of lose sight of the fact they weren't his memories.

"Damn you Koji Kazama..."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

As everyone started to rest Thalia stood up and walked away. She needed to break from the group for a bit and be alone. She pulled out a cloak and wrapped it around her face, so that the sand wouldn't get in her eyes. Just looking ahead she could see a small sand storm, or at least the sand was blowing every where, it was best to cover up.

It started to get dark out, and Thalia couldn't see very well to where she was going. She kept going in one direction however, she'd need to get back to her group some how, so she decided not to take any turns or anything, however that was easier said than down.

Being by herself her thoughts started to drift off. She remembered this desert, when she, Koji, Tifa, Hotaru, and Tsugita came running to Sunagakure blindly, looking for Date. They were such children back then. Continuing to think back she remembered the two foes they faced here. A pink haired man named Nazo, and a lady in the Branded called Kora. They were both extremely strong, and none of them stood a chance against either one of them.

However Thalia smiled at those memories, as back then things were simple...er to say the least. Now things were a lot more hectic, but she'd see this through, she needed to be committed, she wouldn't fail. Off in the distance, even though it was dark out, she could see a shadowy figure.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas*

*Kukukuku*

Vanitas was snapped from his thoughts as the Voices in his head started up, he doubled over in pain. Never before had he felt so much pain as they screamed at him, he couldn't understand their cries their were too many of them trying to speak causing his head to throb. He cried out in pain as sand flew into his mouth. He couldn't understand what the hell was going on, grabbing his cloak and making sure it covered his face still. He looked up and saw another shadowy figure in the distance. No way could a random stranger be the cause of the Voices madness, he got up and did his best to ignore them.

The last time he was in this desert and approached a stranger he had met his master, so who could that person up ahead possibly be? Maybe Nazo had come to check on him or something, but still why would they react like that? Vanitas walked over to the figure, they were wearing a cloak too, but they were too short to be Nazo either. He couldn't quite see because it was dark and the swirling sands around them.

"Hey stranger... you should know this is a dangerous place to just be wandering around. The Branded are swarming all over and their is a sandstorm coming...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

The shadowy figure approached her, and she prepared herself for whatever it was. Was it a enemy? Friend? Who knew, well she'd soon find out. As the figure approached he asked:

"Hey stranger... you should know this is a dangerous place to just be wandering around. The Branded are swarming all over and their is a sandstorm coming..."

She looked at the figure. He was a bit taller than her, and he seemed to be wearing a cloak also. The winds loud howls made it hard to hear the voice, but she could understand it for the most part. Some part of her flinched at the voice, but she couldn't tell why, especially since it was hard to even hear the words, let alone exactly how the person sounded. The howling wind continued as Thalia spoke:

"I do but thanks for the warning. Also I'm not afraid of the Branded at all, so they don't scare me in the slightest. The only thing I'm worrying about is that Sand Storm. Speaking of which why are you just wondering around out here if you know one is coming?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas*

"I do but thanks for the warning. Also I'm not afraid of the Branded at all, so they don't scare me in the slightest. The only thing I'm worrying about is that Sand Storm. Speaking of which why are you just wondering around out here if you know one is coming?"

The swirling winds carried her voice and kind of through it emulating the effects of the empty cicada ninjutus, but at the same time he could make out the words. Her voice though it sounded familiar...It was feminine and it just sounded really familiar. He tried to rack his brain for the answer but as he tried to place it the wind threatened to blow off his cloak, apart of his white spiky hair was sticking out as he quickly adjusted it. No one could see his face, even if it was a stranger in front of him. He thought about what she said and it made him smile their was something feisty and sexy about this girl, even if he could only hear her voice. It made her a mystery and it got him interested.

"Not afraid of the most powerful army in the world? Aren't you an interesting one. To answer your question well I..."He couldn't think of anything to say he had no cover story planned because he hadn't expected to see anyone out here.

"I guess you could say I needed a break from the people I was with... I've got a really stressful job and I needed to just breath for a second and go for a walk sandstorm or not. It's tough when you have everyone looking at you with all sorts of expectations, especially when you don't really know who you are."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at the cloaked man, as he explained how he needed a break from people he was with, and he had a stressful job ahead of him. Thalia smiled under her cloak as she explained:

"It looks like we're basically in the same position then. After a few long days I've just wanted to be alone...Not so sure how the future looks but I'm pulling through every day, as I've made a commitment. It makes me want to venture into a sandstorm regardless if it's going to be bad or not, so I guess I can understand you."

She looked up to the sky. Even though the sand was blowing in the sky she could see a few stars in the sky. Looking back down at the man she sighed saying:

"Anyways don't worry about me, I won't be of any threat to you or anything. I'm just going to enjoy myself out here."

Her eyes drifted away from the shadowy figure, she wasn't exactly sure who he was or exactly what he was doing, or what his goals were, but she didn't mind his company at all. It was good to talk to someone new for once.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas*

" So I guess I can understand you."

Of everything the girl said to him this stuck out the most. Vanitas had never really been "understood" he had existed for three years but no one knew the troubles that plagued him. Not that he was so complicated he was beyond understanding, he wasn't so self-important he would make that presumption. But he didn't let anyone get close enough to get to know him and despite Tenshi's best efforts he was essentially alone. Lyra had rejected his existence as a person who was separate from Koji she just looked at him with sadness for who he wasn't anymore.

"Anyways don't worry about me, I won't be of any threat to you or anything. I'm just going to enjoy myself out here."

It was nice to meet someone and not have to be abrasive or to not have to fight them. The fact was that Vanitas didn't interact with people that often and even rarer was him just kicking back. He had basically been wearing a mask for the past three years only taking it off for a few moments every now and again. Hell sometimes he slept with the damn thing on.

"I'm not worried about you because if we were going to do anything except for sit here and talk, well I think we would be trying to take a bite out of each other already."  He didn't know why but he laughed at the way he said bite, he couldn't help but sort of hiss it, just like Koji used to. He had more qualities of that guy than he cared to admit.

"Since you say you understand me and that you're in a similar situation to myself. Well how do you deal with it... I'm struggling right now. I feel empty like the things that make me a person were ripped from me... But at the same time I am driven by emotions and memories of a past that I left behind a long time ago. For the past couple of years I've been looking for this girl, she was really important to me. There isn't a day that goes by where I don't think of her, but when I find her I wonder if I'll have the courage to show myself to her."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She smiled at his wordings. _bite_. It sounded like someone in from the past she knew. Koji. But remembering that he died soured that thought. She looked back up at the man as he explained himself and his current situation. How he doesn't feel like a person, but he's driven by his emotions and memories from his past. There also was a girl from his past that he's been looking for, which she could expect that he hadn't seen her yet in those past years, as he said he'd been looking for her. 

She thought over his situation for a moment, and looked up at the sky, wondering what she should say to him.

"You say you feel empty correct? But if you're being driven by these emotions to find this girl then I say you should. If your emotions and memories are driving you to find this girl then she may be what it takes to fill that void of emptiness inside of you. Of course I don't know you that well at all so I may be spurting out nonsense, but I'd say it's worth a shot. So if your memories and emotions are pushing you forward to find this girl---"

She looked back down at the shadowy figure as she continued:

"Well then I say don't rest until you find her, and hopefully that can fill whatever void you have inside of you. If not then I'm not exactly sure what to say, I'm no expert on this at all, but that's just my advice on the matter."

Her eyes drifted back towards the ground, wondering if she had done the right thing by telling him what she had just done.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas felt slightly embarrassed by the fact that he had just opened up to the girl he had met not even five minutes ago, but he had so much pent up emotion. He was like a dam that was beginning to crack from how much he held back constantly trying to keep everything in control. Then worst of all the girl got quiet making him feel like he had made it awkward between them, well atleast it was someone he didn't know. But then the girl started to speak. 

She had only been thinking of something thoughtful to say in order to help him, it was the same way Thalia Warholic had been with Koji. Always searching for the best answer instead of just saying whatever came to mind. As the girl spoke he felt reinvigorated and inspired as she told him that he should go after Thalia and not rest until he found her. But then his anxiety sort of crept up on him, would Thalia be able to accept him and acknowledge him? He knew Kei wouldn't be able to all she would see when she looked at him would be Koji, she wouldn't see him. Lyra had already spurned him and Thalia, well Thalia was different. Their was no other way to really describe it.

"I will find her and maybe you're right maybe she can help me fill in the missing pieces. I'm afraid to see her again, she's being held prisoner by some pretty bad guys and well I'm going to break her free. I'm sorry that I keep going on about a girl you don't even know. It's rude... what about you? You said you had a situation that was similar to mine. I'm not as good as giving advice as you but if someone is giving you a hard time I'm sure I could bash in a few skulls for you."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_The Axus of Evil_​
Sanu had wonder what had exactly happened before. As he looked outwards into the sands he saw Vanitas making his way into the desert. After there little talk earlier he kinda didn't careless for the prick. He tried to focus and maybe recreate the moment that plauged his thoughts. Just as Sanu was about to give up he remember Miraki. And the happiness he had but soon his happy thoughts were warped. The Branded owned him he was there nin why did the world have to be so cruel to him. His depression had changed into anger and rage at the world. He needed to lash out to go insane. He wanted nothing more than to ease this new tension in his heart. It was like a parasite it kept feeding off of him. If he couldn't gain control he would become just as much of a monster as the branded were. His moment of insanity had caused his mental breakdown to be reenacted. The corridor appeared again this time Sanu was ready. Axus was smiling his demonic fanged smile. *"Your thoughts always drift to the whore why is that? Maybe it's because your a weak little horsey that bitches about what has happened to him. Wake up understand this world and that world are to different places. This world is ruled with absolution, that world is ruled by indecision. Sanu why do you wish to gain power? You wish to rule this world? Such a petty foolish dream which should die along with any fool enough to do so.'* Sanu was shocked by Axus' words. *"Tell me your reasons of why you must be strong since world domination is rejected. Fighting for the love of a whore killer? Rejected, do you even know what you should be fighting for or should you just lie down and die."* Sanu listened to Axus' words and they hurt him deeply.

Everything this version of him said was true he had no real reason to gain power. Love isn't even logical considering there two males so why does he care for miraki. Sanu doubted himself more and more and held his head in pain. Was all he would ever be is a sheep to be led a mere tool craving power. A war monger idiot meant to be bent to everyones whim. No Sanu seemed to gain a reason and a power as he waved his hand the world shifted.*"It seems that my lord has awakened?"* Sanu had a new determination in his eyes. "I will gain power....not to furthur meaningless schemes! Or to be a more effective tool to be used! I will not be the canon fodder that is thought of me! I will gain the power to change my fate and reverse my role! I am the King since I have all the options! I will never bow down to anyone I shall led my own path and discover my own road! Because I am Sanu Kaguya! And the world can fucking come at me!!!! Axus displayed a smile son his face he had awoken himself. His levitated over to Sanu as he got closer he lowered himself till he was walking on the ground. Him and Sanu began to walk towards each other until they had shattered the world and a new even larger landscaped was developed inside Sanu's Soul. Axus' voice was all that could be heard of him. *"You may have awakened as my lord but the role has yet to be sealed. I can steal the crown at any time I wish and choose. You better be on your guard I won't allow you to use me so easily. You talked big but until you back it up the Shinigami ninjutsu is sealed."* All that could be seen was a smiles and that disappeared to nothingness. 

Sanu awoke with out a fright his strength renewed and his convictions stonger then ever."Well when the time comes I'll be ready Axus!" He smiled as he drifted off into a deep sleep planning to rest and gain his energy before the plans are held.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She listened to him as he said:

"I will find her and maybe you're right maybe she can help me fill in the missing pieces. I'm afraid to see her again, she's being held prisoner by some pretty bad guys and well I'm going to break her free. I'm sorry that I keep going on about a girl you don't even know. It's rude... what about you? You said you had a situation that was similar to mine. I'm not as good as giving advice as you but if someone is giving you a hard time I'm sure I could bash in a few skulls for you."

Being held prisoner by some pretty bad guys...She didn't know anyone like that, she was afraid she couldn't give him any help on her location, but she did hope the this man would find her eventually. Thinking about what he asked her she thought of the appropriate response, and then decided to say:

"Well I'm sort of in a bind at the moment. I'm being ordered around to do this and that, and honestly I have no choice of my own at the moment. I've made a huge commitment, although I completely hate the person that's ordering me around. The reason for that...well it's basically because I have a feeling that he had something to do with the utter cremation of one of my friends. But for now I need to get stronger, so if training under him and following his orders makes me more likely to get rid of him then I'll do that."

She looked at her gloved hand, and then looked back up at the silhouette as she explained:

"Also there's no reason to bash any skulls in for me,---

She then proceeded to take off her glove, which gave off a bright blue glow in the darkness, shooting off ice from her arm, that appeared it was flames.

"I can handle myself on my own."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_Team Setsuko vs Team Masho
- Vuruya Uimori vs Tsukiyo Shoho - _

​
On the battle platform stands Tsukiyo Shoho with a lazy smile on his face. It's a smile that says, 'that's too bad' too anyone it's directed at. The reason is on his right shoulder, a new arm of ink has been created in replacement of the one that was cut off a moment ago. The ink arm seems rather fit, like it can do just as well as his real arm. With how delighted Tsukiyo feels with it, it may almost seem like he may want to cut his other arm off and do the same thing.

Vuruya dosen't waste anymore time. Seeing how effective the last attack was, she again forms a disk of nitrogen. Shirou knows this as well, being able to hear it from where he is. Vuruya throws the disk yet again, this time going for his neck. Something he wont be able to paint without it.

Tsukiyo's body isn't able to keep up with it, but his painting can. The scroll is left in mid air, soon to drop down. Yet that is enough time, as his paintbrush and the finger of his ink arm drag across it. "_Ninja Art: Choju Boki_!" a large spiked shield of ink is created from the scroll. "_Ninja Art: Choju Giga_!" two tigers of ink are given life by the artist.

The shield of ink blocks the thrown disk and protects Tsukiyo. The two tigers of ink both dash forth after the head of the girl. Vuruya forms two lances in both of her hands. Her feet rapidly tap against the ground heading for the danger that also comes at her. Both of her lances are swung through the side, slicing through both of the tigers  horizontally as she pass by the beast that turn into liquid.

"No more games here freak! Your next!"


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

*Zero Inugami/Yamamoto Takashi (Three days ago)*
_'I'll laugh at your staff, as I carve them in half'_

The preemptive strike, carried out by Zero and Yamamoto had been carried out beautifully. As Zero expected the protection was minimal, and with the added of the Byakugan they were in and out before anyone expected. However Zero had made them wait, detailing movements made by Suna guards to make infiltration easier as they had the timings of each guard down.

They moved back quickly METSU to tell of the success. Also the stuff they used was extremely potent, he _almost_ felt bad for the people of Sunagakure. Eventually made it back to the compound.

Zero and Yamamoto headed straight to Xemnas & Vanitas. "The Deed is done." He said simply nodding to them. "In two days time Suna will be brought to its knees." He said smiling.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki/???*
_*Omen*_

So good...

Something smelt so good, Kei eyes shot open, the scent filled her nose. Kei looked around to see all the kids asleep and Vanitas gone. As expected, he was a man. Kei got up and sniffed the air some more, it was so good. She couldn't explain it, so very good, like it was crafted just for her. Kei looked around to see the dying of the flames...

She would be back before that...

"I'll be right back..."Kei said to the group if any one that was right back..

Kei began to walk away towards the scent. Her body pushing her to find it and rip it apart till it was nothing but something in between her teeth. Durga growled as he could smell it too. Kei continued to walk until she felt something, something was here...

Something was disturbing....

Kei looked around before hitting a clearing and there it was, the smell that was getting to her so badly...

A flower??

Kei didn't move any closer, it was a moon flower...Moon flowers never grew out this far from mountain tops...

"Oh my..."a voice called out, Kei eye's quickly adjusted to the darkness by slitting and glowing a bright blue, a woman, a woman was coming out of the darkness."I heard Aosuki's had this thing for moon flowers..."

"Moon flowers grow on the mountain..."Kei said as she growled,"This flower was planted here, moon flowers are too weak to compete with other flowers and trees for light..."

The woman smiled,"Is that true?"she laughed before looking over at the flower,"Damn...And I thought I could get you with that..But in truth...I came to lure out another prey..."

Kei eyes narrowed, who the hell she was talking about?

"Oh...You must forgot...This person have really important eyes.."she smiled and teased seeing that Kei was troubled by who she meant,"And there is a hint...It's not and Uchiha and not a Hyuuga...And he heading to Suna right about now.."

Noctis!!!


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro made it back to Suna his wolves from Suna was giving him bad news as their were spies all around, guessing the unknown people reconize the guards but not the wolves that were around Suna. He enter the Kazekage's office and looked at his mom. "Don't say this be the last war that is coming for me son, I know they are here, I already alert my friends from Horrorville they will not come till the guards are all gone. One last thing I die take care of your sister, even though she has a boyfriend." "I am not leaving yourside I am going to fight as well. Ichibi is about to go on a rampage after you release him." "I am smarter than that dog boy, I know where to dissapear to with out a trace intill I am sealed again." "It be better to find your sister before this happens and the branded captured her, get going now, we have to be ready."

To Hakro this suck big time and was his dad in a dark hole somewhere to see Suna's downfall. My mom should have left him years ago. Hakro heard a wolf howl he howled back to see where the howl was coming from. He kept running intill he saw Re l. "Ready for what is coming, even this part of Suna may die but still stand alone." "Is it said or a progress that none of the Kazekage's die when every thing is so major but it is what to deal with to keep every one safe." "She is proud of you even though this is going to change you to grow up to be a man, it helps the pain, you have to take control of the city if it falls to the ground punk." "I don't have power to see who becomes the next Kazekage." He heard a few wolf howls and left Re l to see what was up with them as his memories of his mom flash before his ees.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas listened closely to this mystery girl's plight. It sounded like she was resigned to her situation for the moment. She had a plan where she would siphon off as much power as she could and train with this guy that cremated one of her friends and then turn that power on him in order to avenge this person. But one thing really stood out to Vanitas, she claimed to have no choice of her own... That sounded kind of like a prisoner to him like that was what Thalia was going through, she would be just as defiant as this girl and play it just as smart. He found himself wishing that this cloaked girl was Thalia but he pushed the idea out of his head not willing to deal with another disappointment in a long line, he had a mission to complete in this country. Single mindedly thinking of Thalia was going to dull his senses as they were doing now, as he only half paid attention to the mystery girl.

"Also there's no reason to bash any skulls in for me,---

She took something off that he couldn't quite see in the dark but then he saw her arm, it was glowing blue... but the blue was flaming off her arm... What manner of jutsu or kekkai genkai was this?

"I can handle myself on my own." she declared and for some reason it made Vanitas chuckle loudly. 

"You know considering the fact that you walked out into the desert with a potential sandstorm approaching I don't doubt that. I don't know mystery girl... I mean it sounds like you have everything figured out. You remind me of the girl I'm looking for, she was the type who had all the answers. She was my best friend and I think on some level we could have been more. I don't know how to properly care for someone I never have but because of your advice I'll do whatever it takes to see her. Maybe then I can take off my mask and finally be seen by someone."


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki/???*












Before she even knew it she was running towards nothing, further and further away from the group till she hit his scent. Her eyes widen in happiness and hope that she would be able to get though to him before the crazy woman did. She jumped though trees but soon something caught her eye..

It was the woman...She smirked before swinging her heel down!

Kei slammed down on the ground, Kei coughed a bit before rolling over and seeing the woman flying down at her with a heel kick. Kei rolled out the way but then the earth popped open causing her to fly backwards. Kei quickly caught her footing and slide backwards...

The woman smiled as she brushed back her hair, Kei body was arched and ready for a fight.

"That was really rude you know..."she said,"I didn't even get to tell you my name...Since you are going to be serving me and all..."

Kei growled,"Go fuck yourself..."she growled but then the lady laughed

"I heard about the Aosuki clan and how...It's going to be hard 'breaking' you in..."she said,"Name Nina..Nina Williams..."

Soon she snapped her fingers and a group of men in black ninja's suits appeared. Kei eyes widen as they turned from her and headed off to where Noctis was heading, Kei quickly rushed after them but the woman grabbed Kei long hair and slammed her into the ground..

Kei growled before reaching up pushing up the lady pulling some of Kei hair out as Kei slammed her fangs into the woman soft throat. Kei bit down hard causing the woman to release her, but Kei wasn't done. Kei held on tightly trying to crush the bone that was protecting the throat...

Nina slammed her fist into Kei stomach causing over and over and over again  until Kei finally let go, Kei coughed as she felt the air leave her...

The woman rushed over and aimed with another kick, Kei dodged and grabbed her leg before swinging the woman around and around until finally releasing her causing her to fly...

Kei turned around and quickly used copy cat...

She had to get to him...

She just had to!!!!

"NOCTIIISSSSS!!!!!"Kei screamed

"Screaming his name won't let him escape his fate..."Nina whispered in Kei ear, Kei eyes widen before Nina grabbed her head and slammed it into the closest tree


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

It was already Night and the person known as Noctis Ranen was heading towards the destination his father had told him to go to. But the night felt more stranger and stranger each step he took to the direction he was going. Even though this path was undetectable by ninja, he had a bad feeling of what's about to happen. 

As Noctis was dashing through the forest, something had bulged largely in his heart. He stopped and knelt down as he grabbed his heart in pain. "Wha... What?! I feel like I'm getting severely punched through the stomach." Noctis felt unusual pain that he shouldn't feel similar to the pain he felt several times back during his childhood. 

He stood back up, "No, I have to continue on... My father entrusted me with such a important task.. I can't let him down.." Noctis continued on ignoring the pain he felt. Then suddenly Noctis heard his name being called out by a familiar voice in his head. He looked to the right of him, "No way.... That voice seems familiar.... Kei?!" Noctis had a choice, he could either continue his father's request or save it for later by blindly going to search for that special girl he made a promise to. 

He clenched his teeth, he knew that this was a rare opportunity to find and he will regret it if he missed it... "I'm sorry father... I'm sure you will understand...." Noctis changed his point of destination and went out of the bounds of the area that cloaked him from being detected. He was now an open target to anything that was near him. "I told her, I'll find her... and that's what I will do...." Noctis dashed towards where he heard the voice not knowing what will come ahead.

A fire release technique came his way, Noctis saw this and used his past image tech to avoid getting hit. Noctis quickly used his Lightning release to detect who were before him. He could sense several chakra lifeforms standing before him ready to attack. "Shit... Are they Branded?" Noctis was standing still awaiting the next attack the mysterious figures were about to do.... "Kei... Tell me your still alive!" He thought as he tightened his leather gloves.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki/Nina Williams*

*BAM*

Nina was sent flying, Kei rocketed out of trees and grabbed the woman arms as she shoved her foot into her stomach and used the woman to slam into the ground. Kei held on tightly as the woman tore up the ground with Kei extra weight on her. Kei quickly got off before feeling someone on her leg, Kei turned around to see Nina smiling at her...

"I am not done with you yet..."Nina purred as she smiled at her, the blood running down her head...

Shit shouldn't she be dead!?

Kei was instantly picked up off the ground and slammed into the nearest tree. Nina smiled to see Kei coughing up blood as her ribs broke! Kei coughed up blood as Nina released her leg, Kei was on all fours as she felt something stab her chest..

Kei threw up blood as she breathed heavily....

"You were suppose to be in my collection...But look at you..."Nina said,"All dirtied up and everything..."

Kei frowned before launching her bloody rosa at her, the whips upon whips pushed her back. Kei could feel her bones healing, so she quickly got up, she had to protect him! She had to protect Noctis! Soon someone popped though the bushes and Kei eyes widen...

"Noctis run!!"she yelled but then the lady was in front of him in an instant

"Oh...Oh...This is disappointing..."she said as she looked at the boy,"3 years...I left you alone for three years and you still haven't unlocked your eyes..."

Kei got up as the woman lifted up her hand and slapped Noctis so hard that he was sent rocketing though trees...Kei eyes widen...She quicky got up and rushed towards him but then Nina grabbed her hair and pulled her down...

"Damn it..."she cursed before rocketing her heel into Kei stomach

Kei eyes widen as she feel to the ground, blood splattered all out her mouth as she coughed to breath in air...

"My two best...Best prizes...One brusied and the other...The other is simple bullshit!"she yelled at Noctis,"Maybe you need a little...'push'..."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

After giving him a second longer to look at her arm she put her glove back on. He then started to talk:

"You know considering the fact that you walked out into the desert with a potential sandstorm approaching I don't doubt that. I don't know mystery girl... I mean it sounds like you have everything figured out. You remind me of the girl I'm looking for, she was the type who had all the answers. She was my best friend and I think on some level we could have been more. I don't know how to properly care for someone I never have but because of your advice I'll do whatever it takes to see her. Maybe then I can take off my mask and finally be seen by someone."

Thalia smiled at this fact, as it was quite evident that he wasn't giving up. She didn't know why, but in the short amount of time she met him she had started to like him. Well, maybe it was because he was so open to her unlike most people in her life, especially unlike Koji who usually kept to himself and didn't tell her much of anything unless she demanded it.

"Well I'm glad that you're determined about this..."

She stared back up to the sky, where more stars could be seen. Closing her eyes she sighed, speaking again:

"Although you've made me think about somethings...So thank you for your help as well."

She then looked back at the unknown man, wondering what else she could say.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The dark figures ahead of him charged at Noctis only to be greeted by his Lightning release. The Lightning streams trapped the ninjas in place as Noctis ahead towards the origin of the voice. "Something is happening up ahead... and the fact I recognize those ninja from before isn't a good sign..." Noctis dashed forward with no hesitation.

As an opening from the forest came closer and closer leading to the source, Noctis's pain felt stronger and stronger, "I remember this chakra nature from before.... No... it can't be!" He came into two figures, one beating on the other. He focused on one of the figures that he had saw, "No.... it's her...." Noctis tightened his fists remembering the mysterious blonde woman that had confronted him from three years back. Noctis saw the other one and recognized her. He yelled, "Kei Aosuki!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

"Noctis run!!", she yelled desperately soon to see that the other figure was right beside Noctis whispering in his ear, "Oh...Oh...This is disappointing...3 years...I left you alone for three years and you still haven't unlocked your eyes..." Before Noctis had realized her, he was slapped to the face, thrusted backwards through numerous trees. So much pain instilled in Noctis, he slowly got up as he saw the path of destroyed trees in front of him. 

"She's really fast... I couldn't even see her approach me...." Noctis saw Kei attack the blonde woman but as soon as she kicked her in the stomach, Noctis enraged, "You fucking bitch!!! Your going suffer for what you did!" He slowly moved towards the injured girl known as Kei seeing her mouth coughing out blood, "No... Kei!" 

The blonde woman started to yell, "My two best...Best prizes...One brusied and the other...The other is simple bullshit! Maybe you need a little...'push'..."

Just as Noctis regained his stamina and was about to his speed to get to Kei, the Blonde woman appeared right in front of him and kneed him in the stomach. Noctis's mouth opened wide as air left him, "Fuck... you..." The woman smiled as she elbowed him towards the ground. Noctis raised his head seeing Kei lay on the ground lifeless, he reached his hand towards her, "Kei......"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas looked at the sky it was almost dawn and the time of their attack on Suna would be here soon. He had to get back to camp soon but he didn't want to leave this girl, she seemed so familiar like he knew her but he didn't. The real attraction came from the transference, he was seeing bits of Thalia in her that he wanted to see when their was no way Seiferoth or Peacecraft would let her stray too far... But then again him and Xemnas felt the presence of another like them, but it was probably some kind of trick. Just like the Tower had been earlier. He got up to leave but before he did he turned around to the mystery girl.

"Is the friend you're trying to get justice for really worth all of this trouble? There has to be more to it then that. I don't mean to pry but to be honest I don't talk to people very often. I'm constantly keeping the world at arm's length. And to see you allying yourself with people you obviously hate, well your friend getting unceremoniously cremated can't be the only reason..."

*Kukukukukukuku*

Their cries were muffled inside his mind they were trying to tell him something but he couldn't make it out, maybe they were defective? He was trying to get a better read on this girl before it was time to leave.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki/Nina Williams...*

Kei was on the ground, blood splattering in her mouth, she tried to turn around so she wouldn't drown in her own blood. She could feel her body trying to regain every function it had lost by knocking her bones back in place. Kei eyes turned light blue as she tried to find some kind of escape....

She heard someone call out her name, she smiled as she turned around to see Noctis reaching his hand out towards her...

"Noctis..."she whimpered,"You idiot you should have ran..." she said but as he reached out to her she felt the need to reach out to him

And so she did, Kei reached out to him but soon Nina slammed into her back causing Kei to scream. Nina laughed at the two kids, she was surprised at how much fight was in this girl...Kei turned around only to be stomped in the stomach over and over again...

"Crap! Crap! Crap! Crap!!!!"Nina screamed, Kei felt something in her go...Something that she was holding on to for a very long time just go...

Nina stopped stomping Kei and turned to Noctis,"Isn't that a pretty face?"Nina said motioning to the blank stare and the tears that came out of Kei eyes,"So cute..."

Nina turned to Noctis,"You know...All you have to do is unlock those pretty little eyes and maybe...Maybe she won't die because of your pathetic weakness!"Nina yelled,"Maybe if you unlock those cute little eyes of yours...Maybe you can save her..."

...Nina watched Noctis before frowning and then grabbed the boy by the head...

She slammed his face into a tree,"Oi...Oi..."Nina said as she slammed his face into the tree,"You still not going to unlock those eyes even though that girl is dead because of you...Hey! Hey! You are a low life piece of shit!"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

It was almost dawn, she'd have to return soon, But before she could she needed to finish this conversation with him. As the man stood up and faced her he said:

"Is the friend you're trying to get justice for really worth all of this trouble? There has to be more to it then that. I don't mean to pry but to be honest I don't talk to people very often. I'm constantly keeping the world at arm's length. And to see you allying yourself with people you obviously hate, well your friend getting unceremoniously cremated can't be the only reason..."

She smiled as she said:

"Of course. That isn't my only goal, but one of my major ones is to kill that man. The main reason for that---well it's because the man he utterly destroyed...I loved him."

She turned away from him as she said:

"I guess you could say my emotions are controlling me to do this as well. I really have no other explanation for it. But it's starting to get light out, and it's time I went back. But thank you for this talk, it's meant a lot to me."

She then proceeded to walk away, back to where her team had been.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 21, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "Understand your motive, I don't know about attacking them it was a mission given by the kage or anyone who wanted some one to do this mission. She was standing next to Solidad as they were ready to enter the building. Hakro understood and so did his wolves and Akina know Hakro was not much of a talker on missions anyway. He always did the job with out any chitchat. It would do him some good to kill and bite human flesh again like the wolves. Akina and Hakro stuck with the group as they took out the two weaker guards that was standing in front of the building itself. Hakro was thinking don't trust anyone out from the group, goverment people was only dirtbags to him. Akina and him proped up the two guards putting sunglasses on them to make it look like they were awake and protecting the building. He growled at his wolves to split up and be silent as possiable and fast and sneak back to tell us anything about the teasures.
> 
> Akina whisper, "let's followed the wolves, I have this weird feeling that our client will not show up till later and we also have to kill him." Hakro was thinking that his wolves were not tresure hunters at all but love to find and retreive it. He was thinking one of the tresures could be made out of pelt from some sort of animal that could cost Kiri so much money. "That is a good idea, but the wolves can also scale the building to know where the hell we are going. We got the orders let's go then." The group silently move quickly in the building as they followed Domino to find one of the teasures. To the group it was silent as they sneak around hoping nobody trips over the alarm to send guards after them.



*Solidad*

Solidad was quiet jumping from wall to wall. Her pounces all qiuet.
"Are you sure that you should sending the wolves out? If even one is spotted were caught. Wolves aren't native to this land. At least not so close to the village. Plus normal ones don't scale buildings." she said laughing slightly at that last thought. She couldn't force them. She just hoped they were not caught. This was all dangerous. Even if Fuzen hired them it was in secret meaning if asked to attack them they would have to or else find out Fuzen is commiting treazon in a way. She sensed people the deeper they went in. They were following the dog but how would he know? Didn't dogs need to smell the object to find it? These objects were the precious treasures of Kiri seen by very few so that was unlikly but these dogs weren't normal after all.

*Darius*

They walked into the the building apparently following their dog to the items. The building was pretty big but also plain. It didn't have an artistic feel to it. He would hate to work here. He didn't like over decorating but he liked a little color and decor from here and there and this place severly lacked that.  He would hate it here. So where would they keep the items? In a big room filled with other stuff? How would they know them when they saw them? He forgot what they were. He only saw them once when he was a little kid. There was a poem associated with them though which talked about them. lf he could only remeber.

*Diana*

Diana was trying to remeber said poem. She did not remember the items as she only saw them 3 times but when she was really young. He mother thought it was a good idea to show them their culture. She was interested and wanted to keep seeing them but soon forgot once she got into more research on other stuff like tailed beast. Now she needed to remember the poem that wet with it. It explained the history of the and told of the items themselves. She couldn't though. What was it.

"Tear's or love? or was it sorrow? tomorrow?" damn she could remember . Did it even involve tears?

"We'd better not get caught because of your muts!" she told them before going back to her thinking. Seriously they'd better not or she would kill them before the government here killed or captured her.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'Chris Brown, beat it up. I don't mean black eyes, I mean that side'_

He really was making a bad impression, things were not going well. He didn't like how quickly she cut him down about how it wasn't a date. He mumbled to himself "It is a date..."

But he was rejuvenated when she agreed to have some ice cream. He could salvage this. He pulled out a wad of cash from his pockets, on the way here he came across two highwaymen and they tried to charge a toll on him. After Yamamoto dispatched them, he took their cheated earnings which was a modest sum.  

"Well lets go get some ice cream!" He said like a happy child, grabbing her hand arm without thinking and running towards the ice cream shop. The Sun was beating down over the small town and ice cream was what the weather required. Yamamoto was giddy as he ran to the ice cream overcome with excitement not only was he with a beautiful girl but he was going to have ice cream.


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi
*_Branded Headquarters, Sunagakure ..._

"W-What in the world ...!?" 

Clarissa gasped at the damning report in her hands that detailed the outbreak of diahorrea in Sunagakure, due to contamination in the water. The water specialist in her sector was already trying to clear it up, but most of the army had already been affected. Luckily, Clarissa's extensive daily healing process made sure to cure any illnesses, meaning she hadn't even noticed. However, she thought that having to heal all of the higher-ups in this sector for the same illness was strange ...

"So when can it be cleared up? The sensors report of strange activites around Sunagakure, as well as reported appearances of groups of shinobi. I suspect that they are attempting to launch their attack, and probably are the cause of this ..." Clarissa tore the paper in half as her assistant watched quietly, before the woman grabbed for her briefcase packed with various needles neatly aligned.

"I'm leaving. Sir needs his daily dose, and I can't risk my positions here in silly Suna. Come," Clarissa ordered before leaving out of the Sunagakure mansion, where a large airship was floating in the sky to take her and her small faction away.



"They should be lucky they don't have to face this~ the secret of the Branded. Well, not much of a secret now," Clarissa smirked before jumping up to the ship with her people in tow. Just before she closed the door, she gave one last glance to a girl standing below.

"I leave defense of Suna to you. I'll be back in three days if this place isn't in smithereens~"

"I will not dissapoint m'lady."

------------------------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki
*​
_Angels._

Taboo to her.

"Maybe I just want to live a normal life, you know? I don't want to get involved with the angels ... they're bullshit if you ask me and if I could have my way, I'd destroy them. Heck, if I ever became Fuzenkage I'd make sure I get rid of 'em ..." she smirked before wrapping her arms around Kyo, leaning on to him on the cosy wooden bench.

"Heck, even if I was half-dead or pregnant you'd still be in the angels. You love your village Kyo and I know this."

Ah, maybe she shouldn't have said that. 

Pregnant ... now her mind had entered an uncontrollable spiral of thoughts about the first and only time they've done it. There was no protection so ...  there is a chance, right?

Lyra was now thinking of going to the hospital and asking the doctor for a test to see if she really was pregnant. Hopefully not, as she was only 17. With Kyo's family being incredibly wealthy and her's being incredibly supportive, they would be okay financially but Lyra would rather not have a child. She had to keep her tough act up after what happened.

------------------------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*​
After they arrived at the shop, they was escorted to a small damp room down the hall. Once the door was closed, Lyra let out a sigh of relief before finding a shirt, tie and skirt thrown over her.

"What the-?"

"Put it over your bikini top and put the tie on, it seems to be mostly school children that are dissapearing so perhaps it is a fetish of theirs. I will explain the exact mechanisms of how we are whoring ourselves out when we get there. It will be a little bit different from usual," she smiled encouragingly as she changed, with Lyra rolling her eyes.

"Fine. I'm only doing this for the poor girl," she sighed before slipping on the school shirt and tie, before taking off her sash and denim shorts to put the stupidly small skirt on. It barely covered her, and felt like she had nothing on.

"This is so fucking humiliating. It's the sort of shit Kei would wear ..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis saw the blonde woman moved towards Kei with a smirk on her face as Kei reached at her hand towards him. Noctis felt horrified as he say Kei getting slammed in the stomach by the woman. Noctis's eyes widened, "How can I become a leader... if I can't protect one girl...." He thought to himself. "Please stop! You want my eyes don't you!?! I'll give it you them if you stop harming her!!!" Noctis yelled at the top of his lungs trying to get her attention.

She stopped stomping on her and looked at the Prince, "Isn't that a pretty face? You know...All you have to do is unlock those pretty little eyes and maybe...Maybe she won't die because of your pathetic weakness!"Nina yelled,"Maybe if you unlock those cute little eyes of yours...Maybe you can save her..."

Noctis looked at her and thought, "She wants my Surigan?! No... I don't even know how to do it in the first place.... If it means to save Kei..... I have to force myself... But even that seems impossible!" Noctis slammed his fist to the ground. "Leave her alone!" He stood up covering his stomach. The woman then grabbed his head and slammed him into the tree. "You still not going to unlock those eyes even though that girl is dead because of you...Hey! Hey! You are a low life piece of shit!"

"Fuck... you...." Noctis formed a hand seal and Lightning stream began to shoot out of the ground underneath the blonde woman. "I can fight and save her even without unlocking my eyes!!!" The Lightning streams turned into spikes and head right for the woman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas
*
Vanitas' helmet fastened itself back around his face as he ripped off the cloak. His armor shifted from a black and white palette to a red and black one. It was about time he got going too the battle that was coming, well he had all of Koji's memories and he had run into his fair share of Branded. Maybe that Kora woman would be there, Vanitas had become faster and with the Void Gear he was licking his chops.

"Hey mystery girl maybe hopefully we meet again and we both get what we want. Thank you!!" 

*DIRTY BOOTS VERSION II*

His feet became encased in a dark armor ontop of the void gear. The sand swirled around him and his armored form dramatically as he kicked the ground sending a wave of sound kicking up, as he sped back towards his camp. It didn't take him long and he noticed Zero and Yamamato had returned but Kei had gone missing. She was a big girl though and she could find her own way.

"Saddle up guys it's time to start our mission." His eyes were glowing crimson through his mask. He didn't know why but he felt like he had gained a second wind, his talk with that mystery girl had really helped him put to rest some demons.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

* Nina Williams*

"Ohohohoho!!!!"

Nina laughed at the boy who just launched an attack at, she used her wind element to completely make the lighting disappear. Nina looked over at the boy and then smiled at him it was a sick smile before long she was in front of him again. And then she grabbed his hair and forced him to bend over to shove her knee into his stomach

She threw him to the side before grabbing him by the hari again and slamming his face into the tree again, she grabbed his shoulders before slapping him constantly and then headbutting him the head...

"Tell me are you talking about your next life?"she asked as she looked at him,"Let's see if you can really save this girl..."

Nina hands began to manipulate the wind into a form, taking a shape of a spear she launched it at Kei...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hakro and Alis Ezel LT*

Hakro jumped in a hole as he communicated with his wolves, "I have word that the branded is planning to destroyed the town the lady is coming back in three days." "Tell your wolves to hang back for now, or they think they are only beast hanging around with out nobody controlling them, I don't know the other unknown people are trying to over throw the branded in Suna they are going to need more help than what they are expecting and may comes down the line that they are not here to help at all. "It is morning it is time to move, it is time to take back Suna let's goto war mom." They were inside the black armadilla as it move underground, Alis was thinking to kick these people out of the city again. They were going to attack as every one attacks at once she felt Ichibi was excited but has to keep it down to hide their high charka.

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

Hakro was thinking why did they doubt him he felt that sister was the only one on his side and it was her plan to follow the wolf. He guessed they did not notice the difference in wolves or dogs any more that was sad. Akina looked at Hakro as eyes was hopeful of him. Hakro saw the condficence inside of her as they made a good team. It was her leadership and how can they not trust one of their team and what they could really can do. It was like you were already in the dog house. If they can't trust Hakro then they don't have trust in me. Hakro looked at his wolf as Domnio stopped at a panel. Hakro pushed on it as it open up to a passage way. The group went down the hallway and enter a room. Akina was thinking Hakro was right to find the first picec of the item. Hakro walked up and grabbed the robe of the fire rat as Hakro did not set off the alarm. They could hear and smell other guards closed by they needed to find the other four picec in other rooms. Hakro let his wolf smell the robe to find the other treasures in the building and they left the room before a guard walk i and they walk back down the hall.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Not too far off from the gates is a certain Saint. He isn't standing there waiting, he's walking along a dirt path that will take him to a certain village. Fuzen, having more and more missing-nin. began to spread rumors about there being an attack on the Branded by some group. That last part didn't matter, whatever group it was he didn't care so as long as they didn't get in his way.

The Branded has more enemies than he expected. Even if they do have common enemies, dosen't mean they have the same goal. So as far as this person is concerned, they are not allies. That very group just may try to harm innocents. What this does give him is that the Branded will be more open for an attack by him.

This person is Shirou Setsuko, walking through the winds as cloak that almost looks like a cape flaps through the air. His destination isn't one too far, the Sand Village. The Child Born Under The Star of Purity stares forward with determined eyes. Several times has he seen the acts of the Branded, acts that he has to prevent from happening again. Right now Shirou Setsuko is anxious for battle. 

Even if alone, he knows full well he can take care of himself. He's a Saint, so he feels normal humans shouldn't get involved with him. And even if he wanted others around, he dosen't deserve it. And because of the reason for that he will destroy the Branded.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was helpless, he couldn't take on a powerful foe such as this woman. His Lightning Technique wouldn't work against wind so he was pretty much done for. But the boy never sought to lose hope, fate is telling him to stay alive and he is confident he will.

After the severe beating the woman gave to Noctis, she smirked and said, "Tell me are you talking about your next life? Let's see if you can really save this girl..." At that point Noctis had blood coming out of his mouth and his nose with his head in pain.

She let go of him and started to manipulate her wind release into a spear. Noctis looked at the technique, "Don't tell me.... she going to kill Kei with that?!!!" He was severely hurt to do anything. 

The woman looked at the Prince one last time before she launched her. "Noooo!" Noctis yelled as he ignored his pain and quickly got up, "I won't be able to make it in time to move her out of the way, especially with my wounds!" Noctis focused on his speed ignoring the woman in front of her, "But.... I won't let her die!" The spear was nearing Kei as Noctis tried to outrun the spear with his speed. "No... I can't make it in time! Kei!!!!!" With that said the spear struck causing an explosion and blood splattered...

The whole screen went white and flashbacks occured.

-----
The Fuzen marketplace at night.
Noctis: "You think I look like a Mere Uchiha?!"
Kei: "Oh my bad" She smirked, "Here's an apple"

The beach at the evening.
Noctis: "Kei, I haven't been able to get along with people I didn't know until you came along that night... I'm glad I met you..."
Kei: "I'm glad I met you too"

The night in the forest.
Noctis: "Kei... Can you tell how I feel right now?!" He grabbed his chest with his hand.
Kei: "Pain...."

Noctis: "I promised Kei... I will find you.. and go through with what I said that night from three years back... Even now... I can't even protect you from your pain....."
----

The smoke cleared... Blood was slowly dripping on the ground... The blood was originated from the founder of the clan... It was the Prince's blood...

The person had a huge hole through his chest as blood was surrounding it. That person began coughing up blood with his hair in covering his eyes. The person was known as Noctis Ranen, the person who outran the wind technique and took the brunt of the hit to protect the person he cared for. He was barely standing despite the severe wounds on his body with the person he cares for right behind him frightened.












Noctis smiled, "For some strange reason... For some very strange reason... Kei.... I don't want you to die..." More blood fell out of Noctis mouth, "I wanted to keep my promise....I'm sorry for all the pain and suffering I caused you..." Noctis had a hard time talking but his will to keep that promise was letting him. "Three years back... I promised I would find you and erase the pain from your past... but... keeping that is pretty difficult...." Noctis tightened his fist, "But I don't intend.... to die here.... after all... I still owe you so much....To Protect... thats what a Leader does..." 

Red light started to sparkle from Noctis eyes through his hair. Floating super natural sparkling things started to float around Noctis. "Are these real?!" He thought to himself releasing they were the non existent Sucrise Crystals that only one could see with a certain Dojutsu. His eye's felt different from before, he could see things that haven't happened yet. 

"After all these years.... I finally unlocked it..." Noctis thought to himself ignoring the huge hole in his chest, ignoring the blood coming out of his mouth. The Surigan appeared before his eyes, was it because he sacrificed himself to save a friend from death... He didn't know the reason but he had to focus on the main situation in front of him. The woman who hurt Kei....


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kora*

She sat on the chair, looking at the man in front of her. “I send you out to gather information on these shinobi groups and you come back with nothing” she said murderously. “And what was your excuse again” she pressed two fingers to her head feigning concentration “Oh yeah, there was a bad sandstorm” she was beside herself, he had failed her.


“But Milady, it would of bean impossible to get to the groups, much less without attracting attention...” she cut him off by holding up her hand.

“I sent you on a mission and you didn’t do it.I don’t care if tailed beasts rained from the fucking sky, you should have done it. You know what I do to those who fail me don’t you”
Feathers began swirling around the room. They began to cover both his arms, he tried to get out but they were too strong. With a sickening crunch both of his arms were broke. His shattered arms hel behind his head Kora walked up to the man who was now screaming in pain. She raised her hand and a long sword started to appear. Once it was completed one swift motion took his head straight off. 

The doves began to swarm round his body and tore pieces of before flying out of the window and scattering them over Suna. Kora smiled. Sure there may be blood over her bedroom but she had enjoyed it.

This was her bedroom when she had lived in Suna, nothing had changed. The house had never been bought for obvious reasons so everything in the house stayed the same. The pictures, the badly decorated sitting rooms. Everything was the same but Kora was so much different


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

The Airship could be seen from miles away, and furthermore it looked as though it was transporting someone important. The issue however was whether it was dropping someone important off or picking them up? It didn't matter once that thing lifted off that was a good enough signal for all them.

*Kukukukukukuku*












*Seiferoth*

The One Winged Angel watched as the airship lifted off and he took it as his cue to mobilize Thalia's little merry band of punks and misfits. He stretched out his lone black wing but this time he was going into battle. He made a single seal and from the other side of his shoulder heat began to build, but it was much more than that as the air began to spark and before long rock and tiny particles of sand began to form a wing. The heat intensified in the one localized spot as soon everything that had gathered to form his other wing burst into lava, a heat that was almost 1500 degree celsius in it's intensity. He was ready to do battle.

"Follow my lead and remember the goal is complete and utter destruction!!! I will hit them hard and fast." Seiferoth flew off ahead of the group knowing that they wouldn't be that far behind, he had his 8 foot nodachi drawn, the sword of legends, the Masamune.

Seiferoth held his blade above his head as he set himself on a collision course with Sunakagure, it was time to put the world on notice. His blade began to light up as he focused his lava natured chakra into it. The heat in the sky was beginning to cause strange weather phenomena as lighting began to strike down on Suna. 

The heat of the Masamune was immeasurable as streaks of lava natured chakra began to cascade around the blade, they looked like points of light coming together in one concentrated area the sword. Seiferoth was preparing to unleash the strength of an exploding star on this land and completely ravage it.

*SUPER NOVA!!!!!!*

He slashed downward at the village of Sunakagure as an invisible arc of lava natured chakra hit the left center of the village. At first nothing happened, but the ground rumbled throughout the entire village. Tremors ran through it causing the ground to fault and crack throughout the entirety of the village, it seemed like the village was being crushed by an impossible amount of pressure. But soon the rumbles began to focus in on the epicenter of the area that Seiferoth had initially assaulted. The wind began to blow out with hurricane force before...

*BOOM!!!!BOOM!!!BOOM!!!!*

The explosion rocked the whole village as a sky high pillar of fire and brimstone rose up from the area Seiferoth hit. The explosion rang through the ears of everyone that was within range of Sunakagure and could possibly be felt miles beyond that. The blast radius of the jutsu encompassed multiple city blocks. The maelstrom of power that Seiferoth just unleashed had insane blowback throughout the village. It could be felt by *everyone.* The area was completely excavated from the attack as he stayed flying in the air, panting, but a satisfied look on his face. Everything within that unnamed sector of Sunakagure was reduced to ash, the screams and cries of the Branded soldiers who were unlucky enough to be caught in it could be heard. Their very shadows were burned into the ground from the intensity of the blast. The One Winged Angel had just launched the opening silo.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

_"Time to grow up..."_

Kei felt something burn into her skin, but instead of pain it felt good. Kei wounds began to burn away. Kei looked up to see Durga standing over her with his arm crossed as he looked down at her. The dragon tattoo began to glide up her torso and then her chest. At her chest she felt something burn into her heart...

_"Get up..."_Durga command as the tattoo began to wrap around itself before looking changing a dark navy blue...

Kei got up, the hair that that ripped out of her head was growing back at the fast rate. Nina eyes widen as she saw the girl come up to Noctis and used fire to break the wind spear. Kei smiled as she touched the boy and soon all his wound began to heal...

"Rest...I'll deal with the rest..."she said as her hands dropped from his chest to her side as she allowed him to rest on the ground...

"Hahaha!!!"Nina laughed at how Kei was looking at her, like someone who was totally annoyed

Durga watched as Nina began to come up to her, Kei took a deep breath before realeasing a scream. Durga smiled as Kei screamed the ground tore up and Nina was parazlyed with the pain in her ear... Soon the wind began to rotate and a huge lighting tornado was created...

Kei stopped screaming as the tornado began to tear up the ground heading at the woman...

"You act like I can't defend against this!!"Nina laughed before putting out her hand and manipulate the wind

Kei right eye turned red and soon the wind turned into flames, lighting and flames attacked the woman...

Kei picked up Noctis and swung him on her back...Durga just watched from afar...As the two went off, Kei dragging him back to camp to tend to his wounds.

_"Showing promise girly..."_
---
*Kyo Aosuki*

He didn't say anything as Lyra laid on his arm, he took a breather before he stomped it on the ground. He sighed as he leaned back, Lyra wasn't approving of his job, but he would only guess after what had happened the last time they were all together as angels...

Kyo brushed his hair back showing a brief glismp of his eye patch before the hair fell back down in place..

"The angels aren't bad it just the way we are lead, they want to do go in their own way if that means killing missing ninjas then so be it."Kyo sighed before getting up and pulling out another smoke

"Ha lets not talk about you being pregnant or half dead until it actually happens."Kyo said as he took it and put in his mouth and lit it,"We are still kids we don't want to be tied down like that right?"


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Such devastation, it was awe inspiring. Shaking his head he began to prepare. He shrugged his cloak of His wings growing out of his back. With a few beats of his wings he was in the air, although still a fair distance away from Sefiroth, Hotaru felt it would be best to keep his distance.

The destruction was immense. The only thing he had seen that was similar was meteor but this. This was amazing. Lava release was such a fickle thing that only few could use but in the right hands it was awe inspiring.

Shaking himself out of his daze he began to glide over the top of the devastation.  He felt slightly giddy as all the dead people. He guessed all there was to do was scout. He remembered this place from his child hood and then he noticed the bathhouse. The one his mother loved, well Its a good place to start he guessed as he descended to the building.

He walked into the building, sliding the paper doors open.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*akro and Alis LT*

"Where is Alin's postion right now, mom." "I know where she is at, she is in the shopping district, she was going to a party, I doubt they be sitting in this while this goes on as the branded is attacking the city. This is going to be another family fight." "Arcage destroyed the building that my sister and her boyfriend is in now, I think they are eating at a restruant what I heard by my wolves." Alis did not know which branded member they were going to face and hope it was rematch with Una. Arcage pops out of the ground in the shopping ditrict taking out a few buildings of the large black armadillo looked around and Hakro and Alis came out of the black shining shell. The looked around as after this they be going to Horrorville and see what or who was there as a branded member.

They looked around looking for any member insight as Alis keeps a sheild up made of hard sand. She made Arcage to keep walking as she saw a sword coming her way it was Akina. "Where is ReiMei, I am resposible for him." "We must have gotten seperated, I don't know where he is now, hope he can protect himself. I blame myself later for that now. Let's find out who is here now in this area." Hakro howled loud and long to call for his wolves in Suna as he and Spike turn in to the two headed wolf to move as fast as possiable for now to scout out the area. Akina took her own path as she traveled on her sword to hear anything that is wrong. Alis and Arcage kept walkiing in the main streets of the shopping district.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Only a few miles away from the Sand Village. Shirou Setsuko walks strongly towards his destination. His shoes, leaving footprints in the sand that he continues to walk on. He ignores the sand blowing at his face, not letting it bother him in the slightest. The desert heat isn't much of a problem for him either.

He wouldn't be much of a warrior if it did. His look is almost like a machine doing it's duty. There isn't any smile or joke on him right now. One could say that this person is angry, but no this is normal Shirou. He is constantly serious right now. 

Though he has to admit that he wouldn't mind some water right now. Actually he felt a bit rash that he didn't get any water on the way here. Using his own water release probably wouldn't be a good idea as it would just waste chakra. It's more convenient to just get water from the Sand Village.

*BOOM!!!!BOOM!!!BOOM!!!!*

A shocking force is felt across the land, air and Shirou's body. It's a strong force that's blowing away everything. Not only that, but it's heat surpasses that of this desert many times. "What the hell?!" the boy said in shock of the power and chakra behind it. How ironic, 'hell' is probably exactly how it feels over there.

But Shirou can see it, he can see the crescent wave of red scorching the earth. He shouldn't be able to feel the heat from over her. That isn't the important thing, what's important is that that attack is just too big. There's no way just one person only got killed by it. That's right, he can feel the 'death'. His muscles tighten, and so does his blood vessels. 

He's angry, that can be sure, The silent swordsmen needs to say no words only his feet begin to run across the sand. Heading for the sand village gate at top speed, taking in all dangers..


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She could feel the heat, the intensity of the explosion, all the way out in the desert. So this was Seiferoth's strength, this is what she had been training against. She sighed, she didn't have time to bask in the glory of Seiferoth's attack, she had to get moving. She focused ice style chakra to her feet and then launched herself into the air, creating a pillar of ice underneath herself.

As she flew threw the air she looked at the destruction on the village Seiferoth had created. With the storm in the sky she didn't feel very safe in the air, but launching herself was the quickest way to get to the village. Flames erupted, and that's one of the things she hated the most. The heat. Over the past couple of years she had gotten use to the cold, and enjoyed the cold. To much heat made her feel disgusting. 

Landing on the hot ground she looked around. She was inside of Sunagakure, but she didn't know where. The explosion was a bit away from her so she was atleast safe from that. She could see broken down neon signs for clubs, and a slight smell of beer could be smelt. However she could mostly smell ash due to Seiferoth's attack. She looked around, wondering if anyone was in this place.

*[Midnight]*

He heard a crashing boom as he sat back in a chair. He was trying to relax, but he was told to guard this section of Sunagakure. He had to follow orders, but honestly he'd rather just go to sleep right now. But with the state their army was in, well he knew he wouldn't be allowed to. As the fire and the flames burst into the hotsprings Midnight just say there. They scorched the ground, but as it was about to hit Midnight they just stopped, as if there had been a invisible wall infront of him. Everything behind him was fine, although the front was completely scorched. 

He didn't mind the heat at all, being a fire style user and all. After a few minutes he heard some noise outside. He opened his eyes and then saw a kid enter the building, with some strange metallic wings. He noticed he definitly wasn't a Branded member, so this kid had infiltraited. Was he the one that made that giant fiery explosion? Smirking he said:

"Well, looks like I will get some entertainment after all."


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"Let's get going Thalia," she smiled as she jumped into the sky, before landing safely on a building. She then began to traverse across the rooftops, heading for the Sunagakure mansion up ahead. That was the target ... the headquarters of the Branded in Sunagakure. Maybe they'd have some information on Vaan, maybe not. But she'd at least get some peace of mind by beheading the bitch that runs this place. Fire burned brightly across Sunagakure thanks to Seiferoth.

_Don't worry Vaan ... not too long now ..._

"*HEY GURL!*"

A strike of lightning from the sky smashed into Tifa, sending her spiralling down to the sandy ground. Colliding with the dust, a large burst of sand exploded where she lay, with the source of the voice landing right next to her.



"Yep, it's your darling auntie Una. I got a new hairstyle so 'Una' becomes a *KIA*. This woman is known as Ishina Kyoko," Una smirked as she approached Tifa, yanking her to her feet via her ear. 

"Now, our leader has released all limits on how far we can go. I can slit your throat right now and nobody is going to care. This is defense of Branded territory bitch!" Una spat before kneeing Tifa in the stomach and dumping her body on the ground. She whipped out her bastard sword, holding it down over the young adult.











​"Whatever. You don't think I've changed over these last three years?" Tifa giggled as she lay in the dust, surprising Una. A quick reaction later, Tifa had jumped up, clawing at Una's face single-handedly before spinning around rapidly to gain momentum, soon releasing to let Una's body flip through the skies into a building.

Tifa turned around to see an armadillo and a group of shinobi walking along, seemingly scouting the area. She took out a kunai and pointed it towards them.

"Who are you? Branded scum!?" she yelled, trying to find out their alignment. But before they could even reply, a storm began to gather above them. *Heavy rain began to pour over the shopping district*, and just the shopping district. It eliminated all traces of fire from that sector. It was strange at first, but then Tifa realised that Una was up for a battle. Landing inbetween Tifa and the Kazekage and her group, she had a devilish smile painted on her face as she sword in her hand tapped the ground.

"Fools ... fools ... fools. Complete, utter fools. It seems you want my head Alis along with your creepy family, while Tifa is gagging for it. Oh well, I can deliver!" Una giggled like a witch before raising her hand to the sky. A large howl of thunder echoed through Sunagakure, followed by a flash of light. Bahamut had appeared right next to Una, knocking Tifa, Alis and her companions away.

"*COME AT ME BITCHES!*"


-----------------

*Lyra Murasaki*

As Kyo got up to have another ciggarette, Lyra simply smirked before following after him.

He spoke of not being tied down at this age, and she couldn't agree more. She took out a ciggarette from his packet before lighting it with a lighter she picked up earlier from his desk. Shoving it between her lips, she began to take small, quick puffs.

"Phew, this shit is weird! Though sort of relaxing," she shrugged with a smile before beginning to walk back to his work place. "Yeah, you're right. I don't want to be tied down at just 17 ... no way! Though, for the future I think it's best if I got to know your mother more. We only spent a year or so as a team, and she seems really sweet and incredibly pretty. I'd love to meet her properly."

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Vanitas/Xemnas*

Xemnas used his darkness element to lower the gravitational density of himself, Sanu, Zero, Yamamato, and Vanitas as they took to the sky. Their operation was about to begin as they flew high up using the clouds for cover, but soon storm clouds began to form. It was strange because it had been clear all day and in the desert well weather didn't just shift quickly unless someone was doing it. Xemnas took them higher above the clouds as he tried to figure out what was going on. They all began to feel the rise in temperature as if the sky itself was being lit on fire. Thunder and lightning struck down on Sunakagure but their was no rain... Soon the ground began to shift beneath them...

*Kukukukukuku*

Horror took hold of Xemnas' old decrepit features as he realized what was about to be unleashed on Sunakagure, the innocents down below who were about to be absolutely annihilated by that one man, the One Winged Angel, Lucifer....

"SEIFEROTH!?!?!?!?!" 

*BOOM!!BOOM!!!BOOOOOM!!!!!*

The sky was stained with red as the explosion rocked the whole of Sunakagure, the intense hurricane-esque winds blew back Xemnas and the rest of the boys, thinking quickly he erected bubbles of darkness around himself and the boys to shield them. 

"Change of plans whippersnappers. Everyone try to accomplish the goal the best you can, I will send up a signal in the sky where we will rendezvous. Godspeed everyone!!!"  The howling wind made it hard to understand what he was saying but he swung his arm up then brought it down, sending the bubbles of darkness natured chakra flying all over the Sunakagure.
---

*Vanitas*

The bubble was out of control as it was sent spiraling into the ground, Vanitas body was like an egg yolk inside of a hardshell just getting thrown against the parts of the egg. The bubble may have appeared to be soft but the force of which it hit the ground it broke the ground becoming embedded into it. It burst in a matter of moments, Vanitas staggered out of it. The whole entire ordeal was a mind fuck...Seiferoth was here in Sunakagure as well? Did that mean...no it couldn't their was no way.... He quickly looked around it looked like some kind of scene out of the apocalypse. 

Ash rained down on the area like some kind of black snow and the block he was in had been smashed to complete and utter smithereens. Seiferoth's little display of power was awe inspiring it was the second time he had ever seen the man's power on display. The first was when he saw the legendary, Meteor but this was different, the damage was more localized and the ground was hot like it had been cut with some kind of superheated knife. Vanitas finally got his baring realizing he was in some kind of party district, or atleast what use to be some kind of party district.

*Kukukukukuku*

"Lead the way..." He began to walk through the streets of the rundown village.The mission was important but their was one thing that trumped it above all else. He was letting the Voices lead him, he hoped they would lead him to her...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hakro,Akina and Alis Ezel LT*

The two headed wolf that was big attack Bahamut with his metal wolf claws that was actual indure of the skin of the wolf instead of the regular claws. As the wolf did the attack  Dual Sawing Fang against the creautre. Alis was thinking that Arcage can help Hakro, Arcage help Hakro or anyone at the moment." Arcage nods and went after Hakro that perform the attack on Bahamut. She use her tail to smash against the back of Bahamut. "I don't have a sick family, I have what I have and they are the coolest people I know." Alis did a few handseals as to control all of the water that was falling from the skies and turned into sharp kunias to hit Una. Alis still did not forgive her for hurting her family from last time. She was going to take her down this time, Ichibi was raging inside of her.

Alis could feel the seal cracking a bit, it did not matter as Ichibi could come and go when he please as he could live in the gourd. Akina had a feeling that she and Hakro needed to switch because of the lighting that was about to strike. He know he could take lighting strikes with out hurting his heart by the sword that he holds it can reverse the strike the first he did not know how to control it yet. "Hakro switch with me, I take the beast as you are good with lighting." "Stay where you are, Akina. You have the sword of wind and that will cause a sonic boom to Una and that will help, because Hakro knows what he is doing." Alis does a few more handseals as she waited for another attack from Una and hoping that Tifa would join in as well.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*


After being risen into the sky it felt weird to be floating there and kinda cool. It was scary how powerful this old man Xemnas was to manipulate gravity itself is a feat the boy had never seen. As the weather changed Sanu could feel himself being blown back by a large explosion of power it's heat radiated so far he could feel it. Before he was blow into the wind the old man erected bubbles of what seemed to be darkness. Damn he was impressing Sanu every step of the way with all his abilities. It seemed like the old man was talking yet Sanu could barely hear all he heard was flare and godspeed. His body was hurled forward at frightening speeds. He had never moves so fast before he could keep up with what happened until he had struck the ground with such force it had made a small crater.

The bubble had bursted leaving Sanu with a sick feeling inside but he held down his bile and began to move forward. It looked like he touched down in a mysterious part of Sunagakure He had no idea were he was and he hadn't really been listening to what to do. This had been bad luck for him Sanu thought. He needed to regroup to fine this place they were looking for that stored all the information he needed to extract. Even information about that person he met that he only recognized by "him". Sanu shook his head this was not the time to lose focus it was time to put up or shut up. As he staggered forward trying to regain his balance he had no idea what was laid out in front of him. 

"Any branded that show up there ass is mine!" He exclaimed his victory inside of his head not fully thinking it through. He could feel the blood lust rise with every step he took. He could easily instead look around for some branded to kill. I mean the ones he killed before were beyond fodder hell they weren't even ninja just practice dummies for his bloodlust. Sanu stepped forward unknowingly to him he was being watched from the shadows by a face he has never seen before.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'The General: Part Two'_

Zero stood on the Horizon watching Suna, his plan of infiltrating Suna and dumping potent laxatives into the Villages water supply worked a treat. The majority of The Branded forces were now knee deep in clunge their own shit. The absence made it easier to move through the streets of Suna and hopefully will make the information they need much more accessible. 

However it seems METSU was suffering from Information Fever and they all wanted to rush for it. Zero deviated from his plan and thought he and Yamamoto would then be suited to provide cover and support, drawing attention to them. Zero could only hope the fools took everything. They would have to be quick if they decided to go through it there and then, they were doomed. If they failed to do this work, Zero would terminate working with them. It would prove to them, as an organisation their aspirations of taking down The Branded were delusional. 

He looked down at the layout of Sunagakure. Sector Five, eh? Alright, the chances of everything they encountered would be stronger were likely. Zero would have to rely on his brain and Yamamoto's brawl if they had any hope to survive this day. 

*BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! *

Echoed throughout the land, Suna was not only being targeted by them. Zero smiles, increasing their chances. It seemed The Branded had pushed people too far and the time to strike back had began. And Zero thought Ninja's were becoming more pussy everyday, it seemed there were still some out there who were not scared of The Branded, and had balls. Zero was impressed.

"Yamma, Sector Five. Let's go." He said as he flew across to Suna heading for his destination.

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'Blood, Sweat and Tears'_

Yamamoto's long hair draped to one side as always. With his right eye, he viewed Suna. He was eager to get in amongst it. The smell of the coming battle filled the air, thrilling him. It would be him and Zero. He knew Zero would have his back and to fight with some one you can rely was an easing feeling, even on the eve of battle. 

Yamamoto, was holding in a lot of pent up anger, mostly at the fact that there were no good woman around. This battle was the only thing left to excite him and he would put every fiber of his body into it. 

He watched as Suna fell under attack, the devastating sound of explosions pulsing throughout the land. He smiled, good more prey to enjoy. His grin terrifying. His blue eye lighting up with anticipation.

His response to Zero was a simple one. "BYAKUGAN!" He said loudly activating his God-Father's gift to him as a child. As he stormed through the air, heading to Sector Five.


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2011)

*Lilith Black

*The girl sat outside an abandoned dango shop with her black frilly umbrella above her head to protect from the sun. Even during all of the chaos, she stayed silent as she sat on the bench, 'guarding' the area. Quiet, serious and obedient, this was Lilith. Not quick into battle, but quick to defend.

Her eyes darted to the left in almost an instant as she saw two young boys approaching her sector. Foolish of them to do so, as hers was quite a bit away from the mansion, and this sector wasn't as popular as some of the others. Her body soon began to waste away to a thick, black liquid before flowing through the air, only to appear in front of the two boys.

"What brings you here?" she asked with a blank tone.

--------------------​* 
Tifa Warholic*

She took her chance. With Alis and her companions keeping Una busy, there was no reason for her to fight this scum. She was here for information on Vaan and to take down the Branded. Being apart of Shouri was just a cover ...

"Thank you Kazekage-sama! I'll repay you all one day!" she thanked before dashing off through the rain to head for the mansion. To get there however, she would have to go through the bath houses.

"_Hotaru?_"

Tifa noticed the guy walking through the bathhouse, only to be confronted by a guy with black hair and streaks. It didn't look good, and the guy's soul energy was incredible, giving a hint of his charka pool and abilities. There was no way she could just leave Hotaru there ...

Appearing next to Hotaru, she had her hand wandering around her holster to ready herself for the next attack.
--------------------

*Una Ell'kra

*Bahamut took to the skies as the wolves began to attack him, with most of the attacks barely scratching his armor. He carried on heading for the top of the skies as Una simply kept her soul-peircing eyes on Alis.

It seemed this woman had tricks. She converted her rain to kunai, but it was useless. The rain was being controlled directly by Una through her jutsu, so she could easily stop the rain and killing the source of the water. However, that was boring.

"You're fucking *PATHETIC!*" Una screamed as she gave a slash in the shape of an arc, destroying the water kunai above her before spinning around and slashing the ground, sending a minature earthquake towards Alis. Her other hand began to flicker with lightning, ready to counter Alis.​


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He looked upon the scorched room until he reached a man, and before him the flames stopped. The scorching all stopped at the exactly the same part, a jutsu maybe. 

?It seems you aren?t burnt to a crisp, well done? he complimented the man, taking in his relaxed stance and wondering who he was. ?May I ask your name? he treaded tentatively.

Tifa appeared behind him ?Warholic? he quickly acknowledged her turning his head back to midnight.
?What?s  going to happen then.?


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Stupid...Stupid...Stupid...

Kei laid Noctis down, she was so fucking stupid. Kei growled before she looked away at Noctis, he needed her help or he would have been one dead boy. Kei sighed as she got up from the ground and looked at the village that seemed so far away yet so close. Kei looked back down at Noctis and sighed...

She placed an lighting barrier around him so nothing could happen, he needed to heal...

Kei began to walk, she was late but she was a big girl now. She knew better than make an excuse for herself. Kei sighed as she placed her hair in a high tail and Durga began to pulsate on her wirst time to get to work. Kei eyes slit as she began to track the nearest source of scent she knew...

The first one she caught was the two kids she remembered earlier, they were alone!? Kei rushed off to their location, her hatred for Vanitas for leaving them alone with no protection was the burning her fist up, she wanted to punch something..

Kei looked around,"Zero?!"she called out wasn't that his name,"Takashi!"

Kei finally found them but she also founded someone else....
---


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

_Clang!_

Date's sword connected with a chain, fending off a surprise attack from a man he knew too well.  He slowly turned his crimson gaze back upon his attacker, his face contorted with rage.  His hands were clenched on the handle of his sword so tightly that the knuckles were white and his hands were trembling.

"Hello, Uchiha Date."

"Hanzo..."

Date spun around and knocked another strike out of his way, aiming a powerful slash down Hanzo's chest.  The Branded member leaped backward before performing a series of handseals.  "Suiton: Bakusui Shouha!"  He spewed forth a huge wave from his lips, sending it crashing toward Date, before performing another string of seals.  "Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu!"  The dragon flew toward Date, but then suddenly there was a crack of lightning and Date had burst through the water jutsu, a Lightning Blade in his hand.  Hanzo barely managed to jump back, rolling to the ground.  As soon as he looked up he had to move back again, as Date had aimed a downward slice at his head.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2011)

*Shirou Setsuko LT - Residential Area*

The guards on the front gate of Suna stand in watch over the gate. Most of them have gone to help take care of the disturbances already inside the village. However there are still some that remain in the front gate. There is still the chance of an attack from the front. Even so, these Branded grunts only care whats on the inside, seeing as the enemies are already inside.

What they should be paying attention to is the black object coming there way. It's speed is very good and makes one wonder what the hell it is. It's the Saint, Setsuko Shirou heading forth without any plans of stopping. One of the grunts hear a sound, but it's too late, Shirou has already passed by them and into the village. It would only waste time in trying to deal with them. 

The grunts make a move for him but their bodies aren't able to catch up with him. Shirou dosen't even look back at them, fully in the zone of a frontal assault. Those silver eyes of his catch, something white moving. No, it's more than just one, it's several of them. As he comes more and more of what looks to be the residential area, he begins to see white doves around the area. 

The Child Born Under the Star of Purity continues to head along the road, passing by several screaming people running away from danger. His true destination is the area of where that attack of lava dropped. Even so, he keeps his attention at the doves around the area...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Midnight]*

He looked at the puppet boy as he said he was impressed that he wasn't burnt to a crisp. He then asked Midnight for his name. He smirked as he said:

"My name? My name is Midni---"

But before he could finish another one entered, and to his surprise, it was his niece, Tifa. He turned his attention to her when Hotaru mentioned her last name, Warholic. He clenched his fist at that name but then cooled himself down. 

"Like I was saying, my name is Midnight. I have no last name, but it seems you know my niece, so you should know where my family lies then."

He stood up from his chair as he looked at the two. His eyes turned dull, as he already found himself bored with the situation, the only thing keeping him awake was the appearance of his niece. He then commented.

"I'd rather not fight you two, but I have orders to protect this place from any invaders, so what do you guys say we put this thing to a rest and you both go on your marry way?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hakro, Akina and Alis Ezel LT*

As Una landed on the ground sending a earthquake where they were standing as they made their next attack, Hakro noticed the spark of light coming from Una's hand. He turn back to his human self and unsheath the sword and slashed it against Una's arm it did not matter if the sword connected with the sword as it will only obsorb into the sword to him he could do whatever with the lighting. He know the effect with the sword as it would only leave burns on his body. Akina looked up ward and needed to take out the summoning that Una had summing. She took the upper hand as her mom and brother could take down Una. Akina jumped on her sword and went to the skies. "I am going to tangle with you, bring mut." She was talking to Una's summiong as she does a few handseals to make a powerful windstorm as she swings in  circles on her sword makng a more powerful tornado .

Alis was going to do this and she was only feeling remorsed for this branded member to call her family just plain sad and crazy. That was the way she like it even though it was messed up from the begin. She got on her Arcage and did a few handseals with the Armadillo as eeryone heard the sound from the  Rasengan Wind Release:Spiraling Shuriken she was only using Arcage to jump over Una and Hakro. As Alis lands on the ground she tried to slam the  Rasengan in the back of Una,she did not know if she missed. Hakro was watching out too to move out of the way to move quickly like Una if she move out of the way or back off and that was the last thing he wanted he wanted to die all of his life it would not matter now to him. Alis took a big risk to take to fight with her children and they did not need to get hurt in the process.


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He looked at midnight “I am afraid as much as I wish to avoid conflict, if we leave here empty handed, we will be brutally mutilated by Sieferoth, and I think a death by you, if it were to come to that would be much less painful.”

“Then again you could hand us over to Kora and she doesn’t tend to make quick work of her victims, I should know I saw the files for her killing spree but over all I think Sieferoth would want to torture me more so I guess we will have to engage in combat”[/COLOR

He sighed unrolling two summoning scrolls. He made a handseal and two dead shinobi appeared. Hotaru began to make handseals as she bodies began to come to life. “Dead soul Jutsu!”Hotaru shouted as the bodies both raised their arms attempting to close line midnight.

“Tifa, you attack directly, I will provide support."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The boy was floating in darkness, everything around him was fading away but he forced himself to get everything back. With that he forced himself awake from his slumber waking up from the ground finding himself near Suna. "Wh- what happened?" Noctis grabbed his chest realizing there was no hole there. "How?! No, that can't be a dream... unless..." Noctis then realized Kei might have healed him and she wasn't with him. "Kei... I've been too much of a burden to you...." Noctis slowly got up and suddenly remembered he unlocked his eyes.

"That right..." Noctis touched his eyes as he activated his Surigan. "I unlocked it...." He saw the non existent Sucrise crystal floating around him. He could see the near future of what might happen and everything around him slowed down by a matter of seconds. Then Noctis heard an explosion coming from the village off in the distance. "Shit... Kei might have gone there! I have to go find here... I can't lose her after seeing her again since three years." Noctis stood up seeing a Lightning Barrier tag on the ground. "Kei... really you didn't have to waste your energy trying to save me..." Noctis peeled it off as the Lightning barrier deactivated. 

"Father.... I'm sorry for breaking my promise... But I have to protect the one I care about..." Noctis dashed towards Suna being destroyed and attacked. "Whatever is going on there... Kei is involved and I will not standby and watch her get harmed!" Noctis's eyes activated glowing red and seeing the future of everything around him. 

"First I have to get to the hideout and get those plans..." Noctis took out the scroll his father gave him. "Maybe those schematics will help me in the future..." Noctis rushed back to the undetectable path he was originally on. He saw the hideout in the distance. "That's probably it." He approached it and used a hand seal to open the door. He saw a huge study room with Ranen seals all over the place. "This is it.. Now according to my father, those schematics have right on his desk." He saw a folder labeling "confidential" and took it. As he opened the contents, they truly were the schematics of the secret entrances to the Suna village. "I'll save this for later... Right now... Kei needs my help!" Noctis rushed out and head towards Suna.












Closer and closer he got he could foretell the attacks being made on him by Branded. He dodged all jutsu the Branded threw at him at the outskirts of the gates of Suna. "It was you people who trapped my clan from their freedom... I will not stand to watch you live because of that!!" Noctis's Lightning streams came out of the sand and hit the Branded members without any effort of focusing on where to it, Noctis just knew their positioning by his Surigan to make his attacks perfectly hit. 

Noctis charged inside the gate seeing everything destroyed, seeing corpses of people all around him. "What the fuck is going on?!" Noctis yelled out in confusion weeping for the dead bodies of innocent people. "No... my main focus is to find Kei and get her out of here!" Noctis dashed forward until his eyes caught on a certain long haired male who is running towards a direction of where the explosion in Suna originally occured. He didn't look like branded but Noctis couldn't trust him unless he found out more about him and what is going on in Suna.

Noctis foretold his attacks in the possibility of him attacking the long haired male, and planned out what he would do. Noctis used his Lightning Release and the streams went straight for the long haired male attempting to trap him into position....


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*???*

He stood on the roof of the building looking down at the devastation caused to the Club District of Sunakagure, it had been destroyed from the aftershock of someone with a rabid fiery attack. It was an awe-inspiring show of pyrotechnics for a connoisseur of the flame such as this man. He loved the show how the fire raptured everything in it's wake, how those lowly filth who were incinerated in the blast had their ashes melted into the ground. Their screams and the smell of the burnt flesh that invaded the nostrils when he inhaled the air. It was complete and utter carnage, it was the passion of an arsonist, it aroused him to think about. This man was the very definition of a maniac, he was Pyro!!!!



As he looked down something caught his eye it was a girl with black gloves, and my was she pretty. A devilish grin adorned his face as the thought of burning her filled his mind, he was fantasizing about it even now. Her anguished cries as he started from the bottom then worked his way up, using the fluid in her eyeballs as an accelerant as he burnt her to a crisp, watching her skin boil and melt off. Oh god he needed to stop thinking about it now. He stood at the precipice of the building.

"AH WHOOO!!!!!!!!" He howled like a wolf his voice carrying throughout the adult district. With his long red mane he must have looked like some kind of animal as he stared down hungrily at her... at Thalia Warholic!!! Quickly he somersaulted off the building to the ground level. He had a small slouch as he slumped his shoulders lazily. He eyed Thalia hungrily.

"Welcome girly!!! Welcome to Pyro's Reckless Fire Playhouse!! I'm your host Pyro and it will be honor to give you a show. Now listen don't try this at home or without the supervision of a professional. The rules to Pyro's playhouse are beautiful. You just have to sit back and..."  He took a long dramatic pause now as he reached into his black coat and produced two chakrams.

"BURN!!!" He threw one at Thalia, the velocity was above anything a normal human could see only a vapor trail of fire betraying the path of the chakram. However as it was near Thalia it curved around at the last second heading for a building.

*BOOM*

A ball of fire enveloped the run down night club he threw it into. The explosion sent glass and debris flying as the wind howled around him and Thalia. The chakram returned to his arm as if guided by some kind of invisible thread.

"Sorry beautiful when I get excited my aim becomes a little off, I be sure to burn through that beautiful flesh and turn you into a nice well done charred corpse!!!" He sped moved toward her moving at a speed beyond that of sound itself getting ready to take a swipe at her with his chakram.


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kora*

What The Fucking Hell.

She was sitting happily, no trouble at all when suddenly magma release user totals half the village. How could this have happened? She stalked down the street lined with dead bodies and grabbed a branded soldier by the throat. 

?What happened? she seethed

?Section three, someone attacked? he gasped from under her hold. ?Mostly it was only midnight's men who were killed.? Her grip tightened on his throat ?and civilians, lots of civilians? this seemed to lighten Kora?s mood as she dropped him carelessly on the ground.

She stalked forward some more, sending glares at soldiers that were idling.  Then she recognised chakra signatures that were different from the usual branded soldier dignature that was dull and grey. These were different, these were vibrant and colourful.

Kora sauntered around the corner to where these signatures were, it was two boys. Her perfect acting skills being put into use, she smiled a large grin.
?Children, how good it is to see you, I was so glad that mean magma man didn?t get you? she giggled childishly. ?So what are your names, and by the way this is a really dangerous place so maybe the babies should go back to their moms? she smiled widely at them.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
_*Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*_

Kei lay on the desk of her table, her breathing mimic that of someone who was sleeping. Hell she was sleeping; she finally got away from the group of males, Vanitas and his mixed signals, the one that came off like an asshole, the other two that gave her weird stares. Kei laid there as people walked passed talking and conversation amongst them as she looked up she notice the city life wasn?t that bad.

She was in a city called Classic, this was far away from the main villages and the simple fact these people didn?t process chakra?

So it didn?t seem like the Branded had attack them, Kei looked around as she watched them living them free of care. Free of worries and things like that, she was really jealous of that. She sighed as she got up from her seat. Sitting around and laying on a table wasn?t going to get her no where, she just needed to get away from all this?The life of chasing a boy who no one seem to want her to know?And in truth?

She was scared to remember?

He who was said to drive her to madness, she remember bit by bit. She remembered the day they first met, his voice, and the way he would look at her. So far her memory would come into constant flashes that didn?t mean anything. Just his face, his smiling face, his frowning  face, and everything else in between. Kei continued to move away from the little restaurant Durga on her hips as she moved?

?Please stop!? a voice called 

_*?Nah! You a cute little slut!?*_ a man voice said?

Kei rolled her eyes was she always suppose to fight? She thought as she looked down an alley way...


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou ran along the district, heading towards where the scorched earth. His ears caught something, what sounded lightning. He cursed as he was correct, a surge of lightning had surrounded him. This was annoying, Shirou didn't have time for this. His silver eyes looked and saw someone, a boy with black hair.

He didn't care who he was, this person just got in his way. "Let me out of here now." Shirou have him a sharp glare that looks as if it can kill a man."I'll break through this myself if you don't. Then you'll be next, " The Saint threatened, with a cold expression. It was then that he heard a voice, a woman's voice. 

She sounded as if she was concerned. She must be senile to just walk over to people that were obviously in conflict. This wasn't good, he didn't no who this guy was but if he's here.. "Get out of this village and run, you'll get killed if you stay here." Shirou suggested to her, trying to advise her to escape. His hand placed on the small sword pendant that hung from his necklace.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

?Please stop!?

A young woman with medium bob length hair and with dashing green eyes pleads with the men in front of her as she looked at the men with such fear that it almost looked like a rabbit that just saw a snake. The men looked at her with nothing but hunger in there eyes, as they thought about what laid in the cover of her orange shirt and in between her orange skirt. They wondered as they looked at her with lustful eyes, about how much would she scream once they share the girl with each other?

?I think she wants you to stop?? a female voice told them, they turned to see a more lustful looking vixen?

They drooled like dogs as they saw her hair that cascaded all the way down to her thighs, and as they looked back up they saw the beauty that was her hips. A nice hour glass shape, good for holding them tightly as they thought about giving her nothing but a hard time, as their eyes traveled up some more they saw her chest. It was nice and big, not too big but big enough to satisfy a breast manic.  Even her face had a cute oval shape?

Kei didn?t like the way they looked at her like ravaging dogs ready to release on a small unexpecting mammal.

?Hey did you hear me!?? Kei yelled, ?Stand down! She doesn?t need you to harrase her!?

The leader of the pack was a male with blond hair and blue eyes, he smiled at Kei. If anything he would get the first shot with her, he was struck that much fear in the other guys that any girl that they saw and beat half silly he would get first dibs?

?Ah?? he began as he reached into his pocket and pulled out a pocket knife, ?Is that so? And who are you playing Wonder Woman? You going to save this little slut?? he motioned over to the girl that was crouched in the corner?

Kei didn?t say anything but nodded, ?Yes??


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'The General: Part 3'_

Zero walked through what seemed like the school district of Suna, his long black coat flowing due to the sharp Suna winds. His eye's scaring left to right. Obviously Yamamoto had the eventually of knowing what was approach, due to his Byakugan. How did a fool like that end up with a treasure like that? 

"Two people in my view, One chakra I recognise as Kei Aosuki. The another, I don't probably hostile." Yamamoto said to Zero, his insightful byakugan, as useful as ever. No less and Yamamoto said that, they had the voice of Kei. 

*"Zero?! ... Takashi!"*

Before they can respond the other person spoke. 

*"What brings you here?"*

Zero's eyes narrowed as he summed her up. Before disrespecting her and ignoring her by turning tor respond first to Kei.

"Kei, nice to see you on this beautiful Summer's day." He said politely to her. He knew if they had any hope of survival in this fight, Kei would be it. He then turned to Lilith. "Oh, don't mind us, we are just doing some sight seeing. Please carry on with you're day." He said smiling at her taunting her.

He had a plan with Yamamoto to act, when ever they encountered enemy jutsu. First to find out what her ability is, and then to respond swiftly to it.

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'Are you gonna bang, doe?'_

Yamamoto Byakugan helped him explore the terrain they were in with his probing gift. He found up a chakra signature he recognised as Kei. He was surprised she was alone, no line of men following her. Give it time, he joked with himself. But there was another one he did not recognise. Enemy already? Good. He relayed out the information to Zero.

Yamamoto nodded as Kei approached them but answered the girl's question. "I am here cos I here the women of Suna are beautiful. But judging by you. That was obviously a lie." Taunting the girl further. Zero tried to tell him in battle he must always anger his opponent, tch like _he_ needed to be told that. 

"Kei, I here you're strong. Show me, I will try not to slow you down." He said whispering for her and Zero's ears only.

"Fukumi Hari - Hidden Needles." He shouted, spitting needles at the girl before moving closer and following up with "Eight Trigrams Wind Palm." Merciless in his attack. He needed to show Zero, her abilities and to help formulate a strategy against her. The only way to draw out her true abilities was to go on a full scale attack. 

As soon as he began his attack, he saw Zero disappear into the ground through his byakugan. Good. He knew his attack would conceal Zero going into the ground. But she would notice that he had left. The attack had began. Time to see just how good these branded puckers were.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 21, 2011)

+*ReiMei Mayonaka LT*

ReiMei didn't like the idea of him and akina being seperated, but there was nothing he could do now. "Everyone is fighting here. But why?" ReiMei ran down the street looking for someone, but either they were fighting or they fled the village if they weren't killed. "Wait a minute." ReiMeu stopped in the middle of the street looking at the Kazekage's mansion. "If the Kazekage is with them they should be alright. She's alot stronger then me anyway." ReiMei closed his eyes then repoened them revealing his new Kessokugan slowly warping himself out of existence and into Konoha.

"I must find this Gin guy I heard he was stationed somewhere here." ReiMei rran down the street looking for this guy who he'd never seen before.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

The man with blond hair laughed at how serious the girl was this bitch in front of him was something else as she looked down at him with those weird light blue eyes and the weirdly colored hair. He smiled, but she was way more developed compared to the girl that was whimpering in the corner. Compared to that one this one was much more?Sexier?

?So what you want us to do?? he asked looking at Kei, ?Want us to let her go??

Kei frowned; they were playing with her, ?Of course?Release her??

The blond hair motioned for his gang to let the green hair girl go. The girl didn?t waste anytime running not even turning around; she just was gone back into the wild life of the city. Kei didn?t want to say it but she at least wanted a thank you or the girl watching her beat the crap out of the guys who were giving her trouble. Kei sighed as she looked back at the group of men in front of her.

?Now that we released her what are you going to do?? the blond one asked as he tossed his knife in his hand as he looked at Kei?

Kei turned around, ?I guess I?ll take my leave then?? she said

Bingo?

The blond man smiled as he got in front of Kei, ?No you see?You won?t.? he explained after all he wanted her instead of the undeveloped twat that just left, ?See we let her go so we can have you?You see you are much more than she ever was.? He continued as he looked at Kei up and done, even up close she was smoking hot?

Kei growled but he continued, ?See you are going to give us what she was suppose to give us like it our not??

?Why yo---? Kei was about to slam her fist into his face until she felt something grab her hand and that when she knew that it was time to get serious
---
*Kei Aosuki*

She got prepared but first thing first she had to make sure her area was covered and that she didn't deal any unnessary damage to her teammates, Kei closed her eyes as lighting began to strike from the sky and landed all around them soon entrapping Zero, Takashi, and the woman with a big barrier...

Kei then tapped her foot on the ground, she watched as Zero and Takashi attacked, for right now she was just going to try and get everything...

She couldn't move any old way, if she did that it would set off her trap...

But it was a good trap indeed...

"Don't disappoint guys!"she smiled,"We are going to bring her down!"she smirked before flipping her hair

She had everything outlined already...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

*BOOM!!!*

A shockwave erupted as flames appeared and poured into the sky. Sanu had no idea what the hell was going on was this the branded? Those flames they look like Innocentious the creature of pure Katon Sanu did battle with before. He wasted no time in his movements as he rand towards the sound of the explosion. He jumped on top of a building to get a better view he saw a gilrl she seemed to be a 5/10 for Sanu. Then he saw the red headed Katon Manipulator he seemed to be retarded by the way he moved. But His speed was beyond anything it looked to Sanu like he reappeared out of thin air near the girl. He wanted to move yet fear had a grip on him. His heart raced and his head spun if he got involved he would surely die. But a voice in the back of his head changed his mind. *" Hmm is the little horsey scared?"* And with that Sanu Dashed from the building pulling a bone blade from his left should and tried a downward anged slice at this Katon Demon.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

As quickly as they grabbed her, she twisted their arm and slammed her fist into one of the men stomach before following it up with a kick to the other man stomach. She flipped her hair as she looked at the weaklings thinking about dominating her body, heat, and soul. Kei frowned the even thinking about what they were thinking about sicken her?Both of the men groaned as they felt the pain radiating though their whole side..

?You bitch!? the blond man cursed as he watched as his small pack of men were easily taken out by this girl..

But this made him want her more, the simple fact that she could do this and dominate over these men. It made him shiver and quake in his knees, this made him want to break her even more. Break her so badly that only thing she would know was him and the kitchen and how to please both of his needs. He wouldn?t even share this gold after he broke it?Oh yes?

He had to have her?

Kei watched as the men got up and rushed her with metal pipes, Kei easily dodged. This was childs play, Kei ducked and moved out the way of one swiftly before bumping into the man behind her but quickly turning aound and shoving her fist into his stomach and interlocking her fingers before slamming his head before he fell down..

Kei then grabbed the last man head and slammed it in the brick wall, that would teach them?Kei turned around to the blond man and he was just smiling?

?Listen I?ll give you everything!? he told her as Kei neared, ?Everything, diamonds, cars, money you can have them all!!!?

Kei walked passed him as she flipped her hair, ?Not interested??


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia wandered until she heard someone yell out. It was a loud voice, one that sort of creeped her out. He jumped down on the ground and she got a better look at him. He had red unkempt hair and a black cloak.

"Welcome girly!!! Welcome to Pyro's Reckless Fire Playhouse!! I'm your host Pyro and it will be honor to give you a show. Now listen don't try this at home or without the supervision of a professional. The rules to Pyro's playhouse are beautiful. You just have to sit back and...BURN!"

He quickly threw one of his circular blades at her, although it missed and hit a building. The building exploded and his blade came back to him as if there were a wire attached to it. He then continued to say:

"Sorry beautiful when I get excited my aim becomes a little off, I be sure to burn through that beautiful flesh and turn you into a nice well done charred corpse!!!"

She smiled, this guy was creeping her out so much, which made her all the more excited to kill him. She spoke out:

"I've heard of being called beautiful. However I've never heard of anyone wanting to see my "beautiful flesh" completely charred. I must say that's a first."

She then pulled her scythe out from her back and charged it with lightning. She knew lightning wasn't over fire, but the opposite was true either. Neither of them had the advantage with elements, well, except for her ice release, but she thought she'd keep that a secret for now. However before she could do anything a boy with some sort of blade jumped down from a building, aiming to hit the red headed man.

*[Midnight]*

He watched as the puppet user brought out two dead corpses, and then continued to say that if Tifa were to attack directly then that'd provide a opening. Midnight, remembering Tifa's dangerous close range abilities, decided it was best to stay away from her. He looked over and declared to the puppet user.

"Don't get the wrong impression. Due to family I feel like I shouldn't kill her, however I have no such obligation for you."

He then proceeded to make three, one-handed hand seals, and then finished with the tiger sign. Bringing it up to his mouth he took a deep breath, and then he breathed out a tornado of flames. These flames were purple in color, and they fed off of the heat surrounding it. The flames seemed to grow bigger and bigger each second as they headed towards Hotaru.

*[Lilith Black]*

"What brings you here?"

She had asked, and one had simply responded with that they were just sight seeing, however the other one had decided to call her _ugly_. She didn't care though, it was his preference, but he went on the attack. Black water formed around her feet, and it suddenly rose into the air, acting as if it would block the incoming senbon. 

*TINK!!!*

The senbon reflected off of the, now, solidified black water. Lilith didn't show any emotions as the kid came close to her to preform a close range attack. More of the black water rose and as the wind palm came crashing into it it simply reflected the attack. The black water soon became water again and fell down close to her feet. She observed the kids but then noticed, one was missing. She had no idea where he could be, so to prepare she lifted the water from her feet to create a mini semi circle shield behind her.

She then stared down at the blue haired girl, wondering what she was up to.

*[Gin]*

He had been staring out the window of the old Hokage's office for a while now. Everyone, and he meant everyone, including Lilith, had been sent to Sunagakure, except for him! He felt left out, and frankly it made him a bit jealous. However he noticed something strange in the streets of Konoha, something distorting the space there. He jumped out of the cracked window from the office and approached what was appearing.

It was a kid, he would guess around sixteen, but he was bad at judging people's ages. He looked at the kid as he said:

"What are you doing here? I know you aren't a Branded shinobi, we would have records of such a peculiar ability. Are you trying to infiltrate or get information? Most of our forces are in Sunagakure, I don't see what you'll gain from being here."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As he trapped the long haired boy right in front of him, "Let me out of here now. I'll break through this myself if you don't. Then you'll be next."  Noctis grunted and closed his eyes, "I know you will break out and can tell your every possible move you will do if you do attempt to break out." Noctis's eyes bulged as he used his Surigan to foretell the near future. "Let's just say I have a counter to every attack you can give me. But now the reason I have trapped you..." Noctis opened his eyes and looked at the long haired boy. "I just want to know what the hell is going on in Suna. And as an added question, have seen a blue haired girl pass by with the name of Kei Aosuki?"

A voice came out of nowhere, she seemed concerned for both Noctis and the long haired male. The voice belonged to a woman standing right in front of Noctis and the other boy. The long haired male responded by telling her to get to safety but Noctis had gotten interested in her knowledge of what is occurring in Suna right now. The Lightning streams slowly went forward to the woman trying to form a circle around her trapping her in position. "Hey you! You seem to know what has happened to this village. Mind filling me in? I'm looking for a girl with blue hair. You might have seen her?" 

Noctis jumped down and released the Lightning release from the long haired male's area attempting to capture the woman in place. "If you don't tell me what you know, I might have to force you...." Noctis tightened his leather gloves as his eyes shined red. He could see any possible attack that woman might give her and be able to counter it if fast enough. "I'm not in a good mood today, so it is wise you follow by what I say..." Noctis glared at her with sharp eyes. The electricity streams suddenly formed around the woman trapping her.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 21, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei turned around to the strange guy who appeared behind him. "Branded Shinobi? You must be Gin then.." ReiMei readied himself not knowing what this guy would do to him. "I know they are in Suna I just came from there.." ReiMei's stared at Gin his Kessokugan active and his body in a fighting stance. "I am here for information. I want to know what you Branded ninja are up to, and why your organazation went to Suna." ReiMei closed his eyes focusing his Yin-Yang chakra through his body and channeling it into his hand creating a spiraling sphere of chakra, ready to thrust it into Gin if he needed to.

"Start talking!" ReiMei could tell Gin was stronger then he was and wasn't going to back down, he had to do this for him, his clan, and Akina. "What do you guys want from us?" ReiMei focused his eyes on Gin to sense his chakra ReiMei wasn't going to let this guy intimidate him.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He looked at the boy as he demanded answers. With his eyes closed and his smile resembling that of a snake he spoke:

"Oh my my, seems like someones chalk full of questions. Why we went to Suna? Well I didn't, can't say _we_ to that now can we. We can say _they_ went to Suna, but that doesn't really affect me in the end.

He looked up to the sky as he continued:

"But what do I want from you? Nothing at all. I don't understand what you're trying to ask. Why do you assume we want something from you?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 21, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei was quickly getting frustrated. 
"You smart ass, I meant us shinobi!" 

ReiMei quickly rushed towards Gin with his Rasengan trying to push it into his abdomen.

"I assume you want something because you are controlling the five great nations, and destorying anything in your path!" 

 ReiMei was letting his anger get the best of him. 

"Grrr" 

ReiMei's Yin-Yang chakra started to envelop his body as he rushed towards Gin. His Rasengan was creating a unique sound. It was quiet but was still noticeable. ReiMei's white and black chakra cloak was beginging to surge over his body as he became more infuriated.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Gin]*

He looked at the kid as he yelled at him. A bit amazed his ploy made him act like this he said:

"Oh, looks like I've made him angry."

The kid started to get enveloped with yin-yang chakra, and charged at him with a rasengan. Smiling he appeared where ReiMei was originally, with ReiMei still charging forward.

"That's a powerful jutsu, the Rasengan if I'm not mistaken. My boss has a lot of knowledge you see, he taught me _almost_ everything I know. Including the details of powerful jutsu, including a Rasengan. Although I must say, this one seems different some how, I don't know why..."

He pondered on the thought and then turned to face ReiMei. He continued with:

"Anyways how about we get to the real matters at hand, why are you really here? I know it can't be just to get information. Most of the information is at Sunagakure, you could have retrieved it there, but instead came to a less chaotic location. So why?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Kei was walking back to the restaurant maybe people without chakra was violent. She sighed but then she turned around, it was the girl with the green hair. It almost made Kei smiled as it seemed that she stayed for the after mouth but Kei shouldn?t care less about what some girl thought. The girl looked up at her for a minute before looking back at the alley?

?You messed them up pretty badly??the girl said looking at the alley seeing a crying blond guy and two other laying in the dirt

Kei smiled, ?They were bothering you?It what anyone with a heart would do to help out a girl like yourself.? Kei said, this made the girl frown a bit before grabbing Kei hands, ?Wait?Where are you taking me??

The girl didn?t say anything at first but then she just smiled, ?A place where you can claim you reward.? The girl said leading Kei along, soon the bright city lights were even brighter. Soon the whole niceness of the city life soon looked like grim off a shoe. Kei watched as men and women looked at each other not as people, but toys?

Where was she taking her? The girl opened a building door before walking upstairs, Kei looked around her, Kei still held on the girls hand as she walked up the stairs the creeking of the wood put Kei off as they made it up three flights of stairs?Soon they made it to a door that looked like it went though, it was spray painted and looked horribly tacky?The girl opened up the door and soon Kei was lead in..

Kei didn?t get to take in the sights before she was pushed down on the couch?

?Oh nice hero?Here a payment of what you did for me tonight.? The girl said as she looked down at Kei before smirking?
--
*Kei Aosuki*

So she wasn?t going to move and plus it seemed that she was controlling water of some kind. But at the same time wasn?t water. Kei did a few hand seals before summoning a clone, the clone looked around before looking at Kei and smiling. Kei slit her wrsit and the clone instantly took as much as she could from that before Kei wound could heal?

Soon Kei snapped her finger and another clone was standing beside her, both clones had carried something in their mouth?

Kei made the clones used body replacement jutsu with two chairs that were located by the woman. The two clones weren?t made for attacking, so attacked or defend. Kei was going to make this woman move, the two clones released the blood that was in their mouth

?Bloody Rosa!!? Kei yelled and as soon as that happed the blood harden and acted like whips attacking wildly at the woman?

Time for the next move?


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kora*

“Oh, I don’t think I will get killed, few people can catch me you see, I’m rather fast.” She smiled sweetly at him, her concealed malice evident no-where on her face. “ I’m just wondering what these nasty people are going to do to you. Oh they might vut you up,o-or they might dump you in acid.” She said fright evidence in her fake sugary sweet voice.

Suddenly she turned around to see the lightning surge towards her, keeping up with the charade she allowed herself to be trapped, even though with her speed she could have easily avoided it. She gasped a fake girlish gasp as the lightning encircled her.

Suddenly it was replaced by a grin as she made a handseal and was behind Noctis a piece of rubble in her place. “Nice try but I told you, I’m fast” she said as she made the handseal in a blur. “Great fireball jutsu” she whispered as she released it at point blank range.

*Hotaru*

The fire seared through the corpses un abidden as they carried on but the flames washed over Hotaru who couldn’t move due to concentrating on the corpses. As Hotaru was knocked out of place the corpses fell once again dead at Midnights feat. Hotaru went flying into the wall, his body burning. Quickly, his face screwing up in pain he released something from one of his other scrolls: Cheranu. He attached chakra strings to the puppet and suddenly water crashed out of No where. The cause of Cheranu having used water collision Destruction. The flames were quenched of his back and he stood again. 

Water now covered the whole floor of the room it was about half a meter thick. He showed no fear, because this was his duty and he was here to fulfil it.  The water began to form a wave that was heading directly at midnight, but the water had washed over Hotaru’s body and as such was laced with his poison.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 21, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei's rasengan disipated and his chakra cloak disappeared. 

"I'm here because I want to join you."

ReiMei closed his eyes taking a deep breathe and exhaling to calmhimself down.

"Branded I mean." 

ReiMei turned to Gin and laughed. 

"Clearly your boss didn't teach you of Yin-Yang chakra. It is a unique chakra that has the ability to change reality into fantasy and make your wildest dreams come true."

ReiMei stood up and walked towards Gin, his face becoming warped as he teleported behind Gin. 

"Your orginization intrest me. And I think it would be in my best intrest for me to join you guys."

ReiMei looked into the sky sighing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Una Ell'kra*

Una had been hoping that the little wolf boy would come in and try to attack her head on, it was not the brightest move. Whenever Una was in a battle situation she would go into the "zone" and would become uncatchable it didn't matter how fast her opponent was the adrenaline running through her veins allowed her the ability to be that much faster. Una having the higher reaction speed sidestepped the incoming sword slash then thrust her palm into the flat side of the sword. She wasn't aware of Tokijin's abilities but she was going to use the sword as a lightning rod nonetheless. 

*CHIDORI*

Una fed tens of thousands of volts into Hakro's blade hoping to at the very least turn his brain into mishmash and turn his innards into kindling.

Akina had taken to fighting off Bahamut and was trying to put the beast who was the king of storms into some kind of wind vortex. The beast howled wildly as it allowed itself to be sucked into the powerful swirling winds created by Alis sword. The Beast's held it's hand above his head and as he began to gather chakra into it. The massive beast's hand began to cackle with lightning chakra as it formed a giant Chidori. The beast flapped it's might wings breaking free of Akina's vortex. It howled released a shot of pressurized wind straight at her, the winds it shot out were enough to qualify as a Class 4 Hurricane in terms of their intensity. It looked down at it's master...

As Una fed the volts into him and his sword she saw Hakro's eyes shift and uneasiness crept into Una. She kicked him square in the chest away from herself and turned to see Alis upon her with a Rasenshuriken ready to hit her at point blank range. Una made three quick hand seals moving faster than the speed of sound in order to make them. But before she could use her technique she was knocked backward by another force. Bahamut crashed the chidori in between all of the combatants sending them flying all in opposite directions. Una quickly recovered stabbing her Bastard Katana into the ground in order to stop the momentum created by Bahamut's blow. She smirked at her handiwork.

"I think playtime is over kiddies. I'm about done warming up time to get serious!!!" Una didn't waste anytime raising her blade above her head she moved in for Akina attempting to cleave her in two.
---

*Pyro*

As Pyro moved in he saw the girl pull out a Scythe she was pretty fast being able to react to him, but then as he was about to test her strength he could feel the air around him shifting. Something was attacking him from another direction, this one was from above, quickly Pyro threw his body to the ground and barrel rolled to the left as his attacker landed on the ground next to Thalia. It was just a small pipsqueak with white hair who had gotten the jump on him. Pyro got up and dusted himself off, he craned his neck to the side as he looked at Sanu and Thalia with a perturbed look on his face. He was about 5 yards away from them.

"You little rat you almost got me with that little tooth pick of yours!!! Who the fuck are you anyways? Some kid that lost his mommy and daddy in all the beautiful fiery commotion and now you're trying to play hero? Well I'm going to teach you a lesson that your parents should have, being a hero doesn't pay!!!"  Pyro dashed forward but this time he was a little bit faster in his movements, not only was he faster than the eye could see but no this time he was coming at them at a little more than mach speed. He went for the white haired boy first grabbing him by the collar and whipping him back then forward into Thalia. The boy was a human fast ball and a distraction as Pyro went feet first into the ground attempting to slide and take Thalia out from the knees.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2011)

*Shirou Setsuko LT*

Shirou narrowed his eyes, he wasn't to fond of this person. Especially after hearing him declare he already had a counter for his techniques. Yet it wasn't that much of a big deal, Shirou had seen many of opponents declare something and the exact opposite happen. From what Shirou could see, this person was no different. If he wasn't going to let him out, the young man already had it set in mind that he would take care of him.

"Kei Aosuki", that's all Shirou needed to hear. Anyone could see that the intent in the Saint's eyes changed. "What do you want with Kei?" his tone was strong and forceful, ready to lash at him in any moment. It didn't end there though, the lightning field around him disappeared but only to surround the woman. That was it, Shirou was going to hack his body away until only his head and torso remained. 

Then something changed in the woman, a different aura about her. More like a lethal intent. Shirou could already tell, this woman was far from innocent. The Saint ripped the small sword off of his necklace, transforming it into his Great Sword Ascalon (). In the next moment the woman appeared behind that bastard.

 Her handseals were swift, done in an instant. Shirou was too far away and he wasn't going to make it in time. Even so he dashed forth with his mighty sword in damn , to the side. The top of the blade moving to take her arms off.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu was once again surprised by bis speed it was beyond remarkable. There was no way he was gonna catch up so he needed to slow him down but he couldn't think of anything. He was snapped back into reality as the Katon Guy talked."You little rat you almost got me with that little tooth pick of yours!!! Who the fuck are you anyways? Some kid that lost his mommy and daddy in all the beautiful fiery commotion and now you're trying to play hero? Well I'm going to teach you a lesson that your parents should have, being a hero doesn't pay!!!" Sanu's mind snapped as he heard him make fun of his parents. He had to end his mothers suffering and watch his dad commit suicide before him. He was pushed into a blind fury but even if he hadn't been the Katon guys speed was too fast he grabbed onto him and hurled him into the girl. H ecould control it his body just rag dolled into the girl.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi*
*'Beast'*

Yamamoto looked at Zero through his jutsu. Did you see what you needed to? He asked thinking to himself before seething a thumbs up. Good, now to trust this black shit against his trump cards. Zero make sure you get her if I miss.

It seemed the black shit moved to her will, and could harden and soften as she pleased. It sounded like a sand jutsu he had heard about, it too came from Sunagakure. What an interesting place. But he would not hold back. They had destroyed his home, everything. Revenge was now.

He activated his first Jutsu. Lightning Armor. His nervous system being powered by his chakra. increasing his neural synapses to react faster to danger and increase his physical prowess. Electricity bursting from his body. He loved the sensation of the electricity, as if he was being carefully massaged. Now came for stage two. Chidori. With his left hand he gripped his right wrist. Charging his electrical chakra into his hand. The chakra brought with it a tingling sensation as the electricity pulsed in his hand. With his byakugan he could track the moments of Zero, he was now in position. Good, time for stage 3. 

He propelled himself forward under his own speed and the freakish boast he had received from his Lightning Armour. He bombed his way closer to Lilith with every step. Eventually he was about 5 metres from her. Time for stage 3. He cried out "Shunshin no Jutsu!"

He disappeared from her eyes and was now behind her charging at her his arm extended as he aimed his Chidori at her. His lightning armour and chidori illuminating the street in a brilliant blue. His Byakugan allowing him to see everything allowing for no blind spots.

*Zero Inugami*
_'The General: Part 4'_

When Yamamoto first began his attack, Zero was the first to move. Using his Dochuu Eigyo - Underground Fish Projection Jutsu. Which hid him under ground. Allowing him to move freely, whilst observing everything from the top easily. He had planned this attack with Yamma for an all out attack. 

He set himself close to Lilith and just to the left of Liliths left eye. Exposing the eyes blind spot. As soon as Yamma used his Shunshin no Jutsu. Zero rose from the ground into her blind spot. Forming chakra in his right hand. 

Even if she saw him it would be too late to act, due to the bodies Psychological Refractory Period, this means a person cannot reaction to another presentation of stimuli till it has finished reacting to the other. In other words a delay to the second response to two closely-spaced stimuli. Allowing time for Zero to use his Chakra scalpel and aim an attack at Lilith.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

The red haired man managed to dodge the new comers attack. Then he stated:

"You little rat you almost got me with that little tooth pick of yours!!! Who the fuck are you anyways? Some kid that lost his mommy and daddy in all the beautiful fiery commotion and now you're trying to play hero? Well I'm going to teach you a lesson that your parents should have, being a hero doesn't pay!!!"

Thalia didn't have much time to react afterwords, he was faster now, a lot faster than before. She didn't have time to be hiding anything anymore, she had already started to focus chakra to her feet by the time the boy was slammed into Thalia by the man. But she managed to keep her place on the ground. She was sprung up in the air as ice shot from her feet, the man cutting the ice in half the second she had been launched in the air. 

She wasn't done though. She continued to charge her weapon with lightning element chakra, and then as she was in the air she threw her weapon, charged with lightning via chakra string, down at the red haired man.

*[Midnight]*

The two dead bodies were completely seared. The puppet user however reacted differently. He was burning, and it seemed he couldn't put it out. However after summoning a puppet it dumped a massive amount of water onto it. Midnight was disappointed, was that all this kid had then? Was he really not the one that set this place ablaze? Smiling he said:

"I didn't think you could have put out my god flames so easily. They feed off the heat and flames of the surrounding objects and grow even stronger, the only thing that can beat it is a water style jutsu. You're lucky. However you won't be able to defeat me with a simple jutsu like this."

He put his hand out in front of him as the water came closer and closer, and then moved his hand to the side. The wave of water did the same. The water overflowed the hot springs near by, but he didn't care, not like anyone was here anyway.

*[Lilith Black]*

The blue haired girl made two blood clones, which held blood in their mouth. Next they spit it out and made blood whips.

_Disgusting._

They yelled out the attacks name and aimed for her at both sides, as the black water dripped off of Lilith's fingers. 

_*Drip. Drip.*_

The black water rose into the air and she quietly said:

"Black Water Dome"

The water solidified around herself in a dome shaped formation, protecting her from the clones attacks. After their attempted attacks it turned back into it's liquid form, however as it did, on both sides of her, the black water flew onto the clones. Her facial emotions didn't change but she stared at the blue haired girl, thinking.

"_So it seems she can solidfy blood, almost as if it were the same as my black water. However if her jutsu is just blood based then it's just the conversion of liquid to solid, nothing more. I shouldn't worry about that._"

The water started to vanish off the clones, and as it did the clones vanished. Lilith looked a bit disappointed, and then looked back at the blue haired girl as she explained.

"You were lucky...that it was a clone I had used that on."

She then rose her hand in the air as she softly said.

"Weather Manipulation"

The lightning storm in the sky started to disappear, and then it started to lightly snow. Lilith didn't explain, she just looked on as she preformed her next jutsu.

"Black Water Senbon"

The black water at her feet took the form of black water and then shot itself towards the two. One of the two propelled himself towards her with what seemed to be lightning and a lightning hand. She was glad she had already prepared for something like this.

_*Drip. Drip.*_

The black water continued to drip from her finger onto the ground. However before the lightning one could hit her someone hit her from behind. She looked as it had been a chakra scaple like jutsu. Although she smiled and then she turned completely black, and then fell into a puddle on the ground. Spalshing the one that had hit her from behind. She appeared fifteen years away from Kei and just looked at her. These three actually made her move. She agreed that she would have a harder time then she originally thought, but not _that_ hard of a time. She looked over towards Zero as she thought:

"Anyways, it's not like I'll be doing this alone."


*[Gin]*

"Join us you say? Are you sure you want to do that?"

He looked at the boy and then approached him as he continued.

"Well, I certainty don't see why not. Welcome then. However since the army has received some kind of poisoning, or at least what I hear from my reports, you'll have to wait until things get settled down before we can really institute you to be with us."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The woman was acting helpless, but Noctis could see right through her. She had the same aura that the other Branded Leader Stiyl Magnus had. He was sure of it, she was one of the leaders of the Branded. The woman smirked and instantly came behind Noctis, “Nice try but I told you, I’m fast” She formed a hand seal fast and whisper, "Great Fireball Jutsu". A huge fireball appeared right behind Noctis at point blank range.

Noctis smirked as he got caught into the fireball and burned. After the explosion cleared up, Noctis's body vanished into thin air, that body was a past projection of Noctis himself by the use of his Past Image tech. He suddenly appeared in the air right behind the woman. "It appears you have underestimated my speed and you are oblivious to the advantage I am at with my eyes." Noctis formed a handseal. "Thus you charged me without inspecting your enemy or the environment around you.... I foresaw this coming and planned my counter attack easily...." His eyes began to glow red even more as he smiled.

The moment he finished his hand seal, numerous amounts of lightning streams came out of the ground around the woman that Noctis had planted around him while the woman was speaking and head to strike through her. "Lightning Release: Raiden Tyreign!!" The lightning streams formed into longer streams that were spiraling around the woman.

At the same time, Noctis had took out his right hand and formed charged Lightning chakra. The chakra elongated and turn stable. It took the shape of a lance. "Do not underestimate the Prince of the Ranen clan!!!" Noctis had yelled as he dashed forward with his electric lance to stab right behind the woman. "Kanenkon!!!"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 21, 2011)

ReiMei Mayonaka

ReiMei turned around and walked down the street, his body distorting until he was gone.

"Branded huh?"

ReiMei sat down on a chair in the Hokage's old office.

"Now what Gin?"

ReiMei sat there patiently waiting for Gin to come to the office.

"I want to know what happens now..."

ReiMei pulled out a paper with a seal written on it, but it wasn't a ordinary seal it was his special seal. He then placed it under him where he sat waiting for Gin.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*Alis,Hakro and Akina Ezel LT"*

Akina took control of the wind that was sent towards her. She noticed the sword that was coming at her, she was thinking she totally forgot abot her bloodline of the blue crystal release to control weapons. She took control of Una's sword instead of it cleaving her in half it struck Bahamut as the creutre took on some damage. The wind did some damge to her but it was better than getting cleaved in two. She was not stopping here as she did a combino jutsu as she was standing on the tessaiga she pulled out the reverse blade sword. Before she does that she does this jutsu on Bahamut Genjutsu Binding. She jump on to Bahamut's back and use this kenjutsu to slash downward on the back of Bahamut then do a upper cut slash to the back of his head.

Akina just use the jutsu Dragon Rising Flash she know if it was dodge it would still get hit by the sonic boom. Now it was time to burn him as badly as ever. Akina do a few handseals to make a fire dragon projectile to destracted and burn Bahamut. She would stay on the back of the summoning to make it go crazy and keep slashing intill the summoning was done for. Alis did something as she made a water dragon projectile to only cover the feild in water as the as Hakro alreasy got the plan Una had no place to go and his mom did not mind getting shock, by all means. The shock wave that hit the ground to block everyone set for Hakro.

Alis noticed Hakro was in for the silent plan as she wraped the water dragon around Una she was not stopping there either. Alis did a few handseals to do water style cutting water fall to cover the filed in water, Hakro was wrong about the dragon covering the field as He put his sword on the ground that was cover the feild as he let the lighting go in to the whole battle feild to zap and damage everything. Alis was floating in the air to not get zap from the lighting covering the whole feild after the water was layed down hopefuly this would zap Una hard. She was thinking the battle already started and how strong was Hakro's sword to hold such a large amount of lighting inside it.


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kora*

Sighing as the boy ran at her, his lather oversized blade extended to his side. She moved to the side easily avoiding his strike before sending an array of razor sharp feathers aimed at Shirou’s back,he seemed to be the most level boy, she would save him for last because it didn’t seem like they would work together.  Lightning then started to surround her and she smirked. Large wings exploded out of her back as she took to the sky avoiding the boys lightning tornado......thing  by flying higher than it reached and being faster than it she escaped it before it came to its climax. She smirking down at the boy’s misguided spear. 

She looked down at both the boys, not a look of mercy in her eyes as feathers began to peal of her skin arranging them as they began to rain down razor sharp on her opponents


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2011)

*Shirou Setsuko LT*

His attack had missed it's target, he wasn't surprised. Something like that was expected by the speed she showed earlier. She was now behind his back, Shirou didn't need to see her. He already knew there was an attack coming. So he made his move quickly. 

"_Water Release: Water Sliding_" instead of wasting even half a second to move his legs. A puddle of water formed underneath his feet. The puddle of water seemed to move on it's own, moving to the left and taking Shirou along with it. The razor sharp feathers being left to pierce the ground. He didn't escape unscathed, a rather deep cut across his cheek showed this. 

He was planning to strike back, yet she had already taken to the skies as she escaped an attack by that lightning user. She didn't seem to waste much time, sending down a rain of feathers. Shirou used the puddle of water to slide along the land, using evasive maneuvers to evade the feather. Shirou slid onto a building, riding up it as he swung Ascalon, knocking away the feathers. Yet that wasn't enough, he had been cut on the shoulder, the side, the arm, the other shoulder and his thigh. 

Blood was dropping down from the cuts, but Shirou fought through continuing to head up the building until it reached the woman's level of height. He had risen to the air, off the building and above her. His mighty sword coming down on her head like an axe.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Gin]*

The boy vanished and he sighed. Couldn't he just sit still? Walking slowly back to his office he took a look at everything. Things looked like they needed a cleaning, but he didn't personally mind this look for the village.

Entering the kage's room he saw ReiMei sitting in a chair in the office. Gin sighed as he complained:

"Just because you're a member now doesn't mean you have to follow me everywhere. I like to have my privacy as well..."

He looked away from the kid and sat in his chair, and laid back into it.

"Anyways if you want to do something for the Branded then go to Sunagakure. With your transportation technique it should be more than simple to go do so."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 21, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

"What should I do when I get there?"

ReiMei looked over at Gin. 

"The reason I'm still here is to ask what are you guys about?"

ReiMei shifted in the chair he was sitting in leaning forward.

"I've heard a lot about Branded but I know basically nothing about the organization." 

ReiMei closed his eyes focusing in on Akina to see was she alright. He could see she was battling but she didn't seem to be injured.

"Gin to be honest I'm not a fighter, I think I would be better used as a informant, and spy."

ReiMei looked out the smashed window.

"My teleportation techniques could be very handy as spy."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Gin]*

"What these organization's plans are? Don't get ahead of yourself. All I know as of right now is that we need to control as much land as possible. The leader hasn't explained anything past that, so I honestly don't know where we're headed. But I respect that man enough to work for him blindly. Others work for him out of fear, or in search of power. Despite everyone's differences he's managed to gather all of us strong shinobi, for the sole reason that he's _strong_."

He turned his body away from ReiMei as he said:

"Enough about that though. You say you're better as a spy. Well I'd say go ask the leader what you need to spy on, but he'd probably wonder why a kid was approaching him and just kill you, so I say for now, just go to Sunagakure and report back to me what's happening there. I'm awfully bored as you can probably tell."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The woman avoided not only the spiraling lightning streams, Noctis couldn't stab her with his Electric lance. She injured the long haired person with sharp feathers as she took the air. "Ugh... Her speed is incredible..." Noctis used his Surigan to foretell what she was about to do and he that she would rain down on sharp feathers. Noctis knew that he couldn't fight her alone... He had to cooperate with the long haired male. 

"He seems to know about Kei... Does that mean he's a friend to me?" He looked at the long haired male as he was riding up a building to reach the woman in the air. Noctis got ready as she was about to rain her sharp feathers down onto him. He looked at the boy running up the building as the feathers charged down on him, but he was avoiding the feathers hitting his vital points... But Noctis realized a whole array of feathers was heading right towards him. 

"This isn't good.. I dont think my speed can avoid this!" He used his lightning release to block the feathers heading for him but only could block so many. "I can't use my Surigan and my Lightning tech at the same time! Is this the flaw to the Surigan?!" Several Feathers stabbed through Noctis's shoulder and cheek not being able to tell the position where the feathers would exactly hit. He was lucky for his Lightning release to block so many otherwise his body would have been cut down. 

"Simple Elemental Jutsu will not work on her due to her incredible speed she holds..." Noctis thought as he saw the long haired male swing his gigantic sword down on the woman. Noctis quickly used his Surigan to see if the boy would be alright after he strikes... His strike would only lead him for her dodging it and him taking in a rain of feathers into his back he couldn't possibly avoid. "Damnit... I have to help him seeing he's all I got to finding Kei... I'm not going to have him die!" Noctis ignored the wounds on his shoulder and formed hand seals. 

"Lightning Release: Raiden Tyreign!"

Electricity streams shot up from the ground heading for the point where the long haired male would get hit. "Shit its not going to make it in time! I have to focus more..." Noctis closed his eyes as he was manipulating the electricity streams flying towards the two figures as fast speed. After the boy with the gigantic sword swung his sword down, she had dodged as exactly as Noctis had foresaw. Then the woman had used her feathers strike his back severely but not until the lightning stream blocked the feathers from hitting his back and had bolted her to fly back.

Noctis looked at him seeing him safe with relief but the main conflict was still in hand which was the woman flying in the air.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

What the hell was going on? Kei back up on the couch only to see the girl taking off her shirt. Kei let out a little whimper she has never been in this kind of predicament before.  The girl smiled at Kei thinking this was just another form of shyness. The girl climb on Kei causing Kei to back up even further, she was not comfortable with this?

The girl looked at her for a minute, ?Oh you are not into things like this?? she asked for a minute causing Kei to look up at her and shake her head, ?I can grow one if you want??

Kei eyes widen before she screamed and landed on the floor, ?What do you mean by grow one!? Kei yelled looking up at the girl who was staring down at her in a confusing manner

The girl rolled her eyes, ?You know a ---?

?LALALALA!!!? Kei screamed as she tried to imagine be taken by a girl that could grow a body part. Kei was on the verge of breaking down in tears, but that was until the girl wrapped her arms around Kei neck and leaned down. Kei looked up to only greeted with a bored look? Like she was absolutely bored of Kei?

?Isn?t this what you want?? she asked, ?You saved a prostitute?What did you think I was going to reward you with??

Kei shook her head, ?I didn?t think you were a prostitute!!? Kei yelled causing the girl look at her wirdly probably thinking that you wouldn?t save me if I was, ?No it not like it just that you don?t look like one..?

?Then I am doing my job right??the girl said


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takashi LT*
> _'Chris Brown, beat it up. I don't mean black eyes, I mean that side'_
> 
> He really was making a bad impression, things were not going well. He didn't like how quickly she cut him down about how it wasn't a date. He mumbled to himself "It is a date..."
> ...



*Diana LT*

Diana looked at him like he had to be kidding. He was like a little boy deep inside. A perverted guy that has the brain or rather personality of a kid. That was an inetresting combo. She did not like it though. Then soon reached the ice cream shop and she ordered simple Vanilla. Classic like her. The new flavors disgusted her. Really bubble gum? That was disgusting.
"You seem rather cheerful. What are you doing in this small village anyway? Do you live here?" she asked.



Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> Hakro was thinking why did they doubt him he felt that sister was the only one on his side and it was her plan to follow the wolf. He guessed they did not notice the difference in wolves or dogs any more that was sad. Akina looked at Hakro as eyes was hopeful of him. Hakro saw the condficence inside of her as they made a good team. It was her leadership and how can they not trust one of their team and what they could really can do. It was like you were already in the dog house. If they can't trust Hakro then they don't have trust in me. Hakro looked at his wolf as Domnio stopped at a panel. Hakro pushed on it as it open up to a passage way. The group went down the hallway and enter a room. Akina was thinking Hakro was right to find the first picec of the item. Hakro walked up and grabbed the robe of the fire rat as Hakro did not set off the alarm. They could hear and smell other guards closed by they needed to find the other four picec in other rooms. Hakro let his wolf smell the robe to find the other treasures in the building and they left the room before a guard walk i and they walk back down the hall.



*Diana*

As they entered a room she saw Hakro pick up what looked like a red robe. Was that one of the treasures? Not fancy, well not what she expected. Wait?

"I rember now." she said as she ran with them leaving the building as gaurds knew they were here. 

"I rember the poem." she said as she began chanting it.

_To meet nevermore
Tears of sorrow overflow deep within my heart
What good this potion of life, all is but dust in the wind
Oh arrow of mine with power pure and immense to slay the dragon
Do your good deed fast and swift, grasp the crystal in its neck
I ventured to see if what I had heard was true but this jewled sprig with leaves so real 'twas nothing more but an empty promise
The white hot flames of my love for you cannot burn this cloth of fur
My raiment sleeves dried of tears
Now on this day I dawn
Could you have but known that it would burn so swiftly this raiment of fur
You would not then have sat with such little show of concern
Time has past swiftly as I have waited to see the shell you promised.
They say that I wait in vain...Could this be so?
I hope to find the gleam of the fallen dew
But nothing can I see
why did you call yonder to Mount Ogura
The time has now come behold the robe from heaven to drape upon my shoulders
And for you it is but a deep sadness that I feel
Time and the full moon have fully aligned once more
An eternal dream, a celebration this night and now let it all begin _​she finished. Seeing the robe jogged her memory. 

*Darius*

As they ran he heard gaurds coming to them. They weren't careful. He should have known they would have alarms set up all over this place. They just took it casually. So the treasure or at least one was a robe. He heard Diana mumble a poem. He recognized it as the poem their mother told them a long time ago when they saw the items. It was a legend about a princess seeking 5 treasures one from each prince that proposed to show worth though she never intended to marry them. Thats the legend though. How much of it was real he did not know though the treasures were real themselves. The red robe didn't look like a treasure though he wasn't an expert on them to begin with. Now they had to find the next treasure.

*Solidad*

As they ran she heard the poem Diana recited.
"How beautiful." she said eyes sparkling. lt was really pretty. She rembered now. That was a legend in the form of a poem. Acording to it they found the Robe woven from the fur of the Fire Rat.

The white hot flames of my love for you cannot burn this cloth of fur
My raiment sleeves dried of tears
Now on this day I dawn
Could you have but known that it would burn so swiftly this raiment of fur
You would not then have sat with such little show of concern she recited the part that told of the fire rat clothing.
"So we got the robe woven from the fur of the fire rat. That leaves the Jeweled Branch of Hourai/Jeweled Sprig, Jewel of the Dragon's Neck, Swallow's Cowrie Shell, and the Stone Cup of Buddha" she said interpreting the poem.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

?Aren?t you a bit young to be prostituting?? Kei asked as the girl as she handed a bit of coffee. The girl was now only walking around in her underwear and a huge t-shirt. Kei took the time to look around to see that this place was actually pretty good. Everything was clean and everything was in order, it seemed out of place for a hooker and this place?

?Let me tell you one thing, I don?t know if I am a boy or a girl, and I surely don?t know who my mother is.? She explained, ?Now let that sink into your head??

Kei looked up at the girl as she took out a pack of cigs and then began to smoke one. She didn?t know if she was a boy or a girl, she didn?t know who her mother was? Kei didn?t understand the riddle but then she felt something on her head. It was the girls hand?Kei smiled and this seemed to make the girl wince in pain some.

?It?s a riddle that I came up with, I sleep so many people, boy or girl, it doesn?t matter?? she explained, ?So what does that make me a girl or boy since I sleep with both of them??

Kei looked down and shook her head, ?Don?t know??

The girl smiled, ?Didn?t expect you too, now tell me darling. Where are you from and what your name?? she asked, ?Mines is Gumi, nice to meet you.?

Kei didn?t know if to give out her real name or not, ?Kei?Kei?That what I go by.?

?Nice to meet you Kei??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Pyro*

Thalia took Pyro's throwing of Sanu into her in stride, showing an impressive amount of core strength he sort of bounced off of her. Pyro attempted to use it as a distraction to cut her off at the knees. But as he came to slice her she was vaulted into the air as if she had some kind of invisible trampoline or something. Pyro felt his blades cut through something hard and cold, then he looked and saw what it was. The girl was using some kind of ice technique. Pyro dug his chakram into the ground in order to halt his momentum, but as he took notice of Thalia in the air he quickly jumped backward with his legs stretched in a half spread eagle.

Thalia had thrown her scythe and given how she was quite strong plus throwing on a downward plane Pyro almost wasn't able to react. He almost lost more than his life as the blade of the scythe was lodged into the ground between his legs.

"Oi you filthy dirty girl. Taking aim at my package!!! I'm going to make sure to let you experience the meaning of the word fire crotch!!!" Pyro rolled backward and got to his feet quickly. But as he did he felt a slight jolt to his system as Thalia managed to charge the ambient air with electricity.

Pyro twitched wildly as he held his chakrams firmly he threw both at Thalia who was coming down from the sky, but both missed their mark again as they blazed a trail of fire up into the clouds. Pyro made a single lone tiger seal on the ground.

"KATON:GOSAIKOUU KUTSU!!!"

The clouds in the sky that were within about a 150 meters of the localized area began to become a dark red color. As if the sky itself were bleeding. Pyro began to back up as he began to hack and cough violently falling to the ground. 

"Uh!!UH!!!UGH!!!GURAGHUGH!!!!!!!!"A clear substance shot out from his mouth as he projectile vomited on the ground. The clear "vomit" stood at first in a large disgusting puddle but upon closer inspection the puddle was getting bigger. Pyro wiped the puke from his face as he eyed Thalia and Sanu malevolently. He held a hand up with his middle finger and thumb pressed up against each other.

"Prepare for the RED RAIN OF PAIN!!!" 

*SNAP*

On cue what looked like a single red drop fell from the sky. But upon closer inspection it was an ember. Soon the entire area was blanketed in it, but it had not yet hit the clear liquid. Fire was raining down from the few blood soaked clouds and then finally one ember hit the clear substance.

*BOOM*

A fireball erupted from the point of reaction and then the fireballs began to shoot up all over the place getting closer and closer to Sanu and Thalia.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu was thrown for a loop literally as he got up he felt something fall onto his skin, The hell was this blood raining from the sky. No it's hot and solid it's ember falling from the heavens. Sanu was puzzled were these guys gods they changed the weather to whatever they wanted. This prospect frightened Sanu he barely saw the puddle go inflamed and fire and insane size fireball at him. His thoughts fell to that he was gonna die that this was the end. He seemed to be at peace he was gonna be with his mother and father again. *"So this is it the great lord Sanu falling to his knees toward a Katon attack. You are weak maybe you should die so you can go tell mommy and daddy what a failure you are. They'll be so disappointed in the boy who lived his life to be a king and die like a fucking poor piece of trash!"* Sanu screamed: "Fuck you I will be King!" He extended all of his bone spikes from his front all pushed into a giant shield in front of him and the girl. He filled them with his determination and had hardened them to beyond steel levels. he was confident the fireball would do nothing at all.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Her scythe barley missed him, and the pain he would have been, even if it was a foot higher, would have been enough for her to end this quickly. But unfortunately it missed. He threw his two circular blades into the air towards her, which at first she tried to defend against, but they went right past her higher into the sky. She pulled back her scythe and then fell to the ground next to the Kaguya.

The sky turned blood red as the red haired man vomited. It was completely, and utterly, disgusting. She was to grossed out to look, she just turned her attention to the bone user. 

"Prepare for the RED RAIN OF PAIN!!!" 

Is what she heard and she looked to the sky. It seemed to be raining drops of fire. It reminded her of her A-Rank Ice technique, with, instead, fire. As the flames touched the vomit it exploded. Fire balls came shooting out, towards the two. Suddenly a giant bone shield appeared infront of them as he screamed about his parents, and how he was going to be king. But she didn't focus on that, she knew, even something like this, wouldn't be able to stop all of it. She got next to the Kaguya as she said:

"Hold on, let me add my own little touch."

She pulled off her gloves and touched the giant bone shield, freezing it over and increasing it's size, filling in holes and protecting them even more from the fire. She smiled at the Kaguya as she said:

"Sorry never got to introduce myself, especially---"

Suddenly she heard a explosion next to her, the fire balls were already getting through. She then started to speak quickly:

"in this situation we're in. My name's Thalia."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu watched as the girl he was protecting had gotten up and walked towards him. She spoke in a manner that was attributed to beautiful women."Hold on, let me add my own little touch." Sanu watched as she pulled off her gloves her hand were glowing a bluish color it surprised him. As she guided her hands she touched his giant shield of bone, freezing it instantaneously and increasing it's size, filling in the gaps between the segments and protecting them even more from the Katon. Sanu was falling in love with this girl but he knew he could even try it would be cheating right? He saw her smile directed at him she said in the middle of the battle."Sorry never got to introduce myself, especially---" She was interrupted by a sudden explosion near us, the Katon was burying us it was like hell. The girl started to speak again yet quicker."in this situation we're in. My name's Thalia." Sanu created more bone spikes instananeously as well to filled the destroyed segments." My name is Sanu. Well in this situation. Do you mind freezing the new bones I produced we need to hold out until this stops or find away around this." He looked to her to see what was next. Axus had taken over for a sec and he looked over to her and said.*"You know little rabbit in spite of my allergy to things cold, maybe one day you could become my girlfriend. Well one day after this flaming retard is dead so what do you say?* Axus the voice in Sanu's head had just said something he couldn't understand why did he call her rabbit? And we already had alove what the hell just happened.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She looked at the boy as she said:

"Sanu huh. Of course I'll do that, anything to survive from this unscathe---"

Suddenly one of the fire balls broke through and skimmed her right arm and her shoulder. She couldn't focus on the burn so she touched her skin and froze that portion of her arm, making it not sting. She then proceeded to touch the new bones which the boy sprout, connecting them using her ice style and creating a shield, although the fire style jutsu's kept melting the ice, so she had to keep reapplying it. She looked at the boy as she said;

"Also no, I'm not looking for anyone like that at the moment, plus I really can't..."

She stopped herself and then refocused on adding ice. She didn't know how long this jutsu would go on for, but they needed to buy as much time as they possibly could.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Time was running out and this jutsu seemed endles Sanu began to sprout more and move himself forward. He had thought of a plan if he could protect the girl long enough for her to get her to the sorce her Hyoto might be able to free that disgusting flame puddle. He looked to her and gave her and apologetic face as he tried to say. "I'm really sorry I don't know what came over me.......we need to move forward to the source if not were gonna die most likely I'll use this ice sheild to cover you do you think you can do it." Sanu picked up the huge Ice shield easily due to his new found strength in Axus and began to move slowly forward using the sheild to dodge the incoming attack. He knew once she was there that his sheild would be broken and he might die but none of that matter all that matter to him was his reckless need to win which over came him.


----------



## River Song (Jul 22, 2011)

*Hotaru*

?It is one of your most basic laws, without fuel fire cannot survive.? He answered mechanically. Ho looked at the water dispersing and formulated a plan. He grimaced at the man?s superiority to him, first Sieferoth and now this man how many people were superior to him.

?I have orders to attack any branded I see, I have no choice in the matter of fighting you.?

Hotaru ran forward to midnight making handseals ?Poison mist? he said as he exhaled a blanket of purple mist. He then retreated forming more handseals as the chakra strings connecting Hotaru to Chernau?s arms detached attaching to his four swords.

Hopefully midnight could not see the swords through the blanket of mist as they quickly aligned themselves at ninety degree angles from themselves and rushed into midnight. Hopefully skewering him.

*Kora*

She recognised they eyes, the surigan. Kora knew allot of things and being a young aristocrat in her childhood she met them in passing. Her limited knowledge of their techniques came from books. The boy with the sword was quickly scaling the building; Kora just hovered there and watched him ascend. His blow was quick as precise was obviously a good swords man but the sword was much too large and although his skill in handling it, Kora admitted was great she dodged to the side. 

She raised her hand, the feathers began to peal of her body and form a longsword, aiming for the swordsman back, a fitting end Kora thought. Suddenly a lightning came up from under her, shit. Kora dodged back trying to throw the sword at the boy, once the sword came into contact with the lightning it was drove of course.

Kora flew around the outside of the lightning until she was vertically above both Noctis and Shirou, facing downwards she made handseals in a blur ?Vaccum great sphere? she said as she launched the ball of wind down at the two.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pyro*
_Finally..._
*RHTHYM EMOTION INITIATE*










​
The bone brat and the black haired beauty seemed to be working as a team now as they used their two abilities in order to make a shield. The shield was reinforced by ice and it was keeping out the Red Rain of Pain jutsu for the time being. Pyro sat there with his arms crossed and just watched with delight as the two struggled against the might of his jutsu. 

"Ever since I was a child I had very bad manners. One of the things I use to do was play with my food..." At this moment Sanu picked up the shield made of ice and bone. He was charging toward Pyro using it as a battering ram of sorts.

"My father worked all the time and my mother stayed at home with me. She was always nagging and trying to instill discipline in me, but I never stopped playing with my FOOD!!!" Pyro got ready loading his fist back then springing it forward as Sanu had broken through his guard. The man's fist was coated in a vibrant red flame as he drove his fist into the shield stopping Sanu's forward progress. Pyro's most deadly physical asset was his monstrous strength...

The ice shield began to crack down the middle, a jagged fault line running down the middle. From this split down the middle the ice broke apart and fell to the side. The heat of the punch in conjunction with Pyro's massive striking force proving more than a match for the shield.

"I'm monologuing you little runt now be a good boy and sit the fuck down!!!"Pyro picked up his knee and bent it before uncoiling it and hitting Sanu square in the chest sending him skidding across the slick ground. He turned to Thalia now.

"My mother always use to yell stop playing with your food! She would scream at me day after day after day, until one day she stopped screaming. You know why she stopped? I burned the bitch ALIVE! I did it slowly, painful for her, and more pleasure than sex for me. Her last words were stop playing with your food!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH"  With no shield the fire balls were springing up all around Thalia never once hitting her but getting very close.

"I never did listen to mother and I'm still playing with my food, but how bout I stop and burn you just like I did her!" Pyro raised his hand as a single chakram materialized into it. Thalia was trapped by a ring of fire and a sitting duck at this point. Pyro laughing like a hyena as he made his move, he was upon her his chakram cocked,loaded, and ready to cut into Thalia then to light her ablaze.

*SNIKT*

The blade of the chakram was repelled by an opposing force that had heavy resistance to cutting damage. Their was a figure in front of Thalia, wearing a brown cloak, the same cloak from the night before. Was he holding a weapon to repel the chakram? In a manner of speaking yes. It may have looked like armor but the reality was it was a weapon, an organic weapon that was an engine of destruction, this was the VOID GEAR. Behind the mask his grey eyes had turned crimson with rage, rage for his teammate getting assault and rage for this animal attacking her as well.

*Kukukukuku*

"No one touches my IMMORTAL PLAYTHING like that except for me!! I'm going to BITE you to death!!! HA!!!!"Vanitas cocked back his free fist and hit Pyro square in the chest, the red maned psychopath could barely get his arms to the spot to help cushion the blow but he was pushed back by the blow a could 5 or so meters. The part of himself that he had suppressed for so long it was too strong in her presence, he was here now, the Viper had been let loose from his cage.

"WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!!!!!" Pyro flung his hands up in disbelief as fire rained down upon all of them, but Vanitas stood there undeterred by it. Pyro could feel himself getting angry at the constant intrusions, all he wanted was the girl and now some knight in shining armor shows up and before him the brat!!! Pyro began stamping the floor in frustration, but Vanitas ignored him for the moment... Vanitas gained back control of himself as it dawned on him. He had found her finally, it had been three years and she had grown up but he knew it was her...

"Thalia Warholic...."


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Gumi, the girl was strange, it was nice to meet another girl that didn?t seem to disgust her and it seemed really easy to open up to her for some reason. Gumi explained what happed with the guys and that she was glad that someone had come up to help her. She had told Kei not many people would do that for a hooker let alone another person. Kei smiled warmly at the girl who was let alone the same age as her or older?

?Thank you?My mother raised me to be that way.? Kei said, ?It?s only natural that we help everyone right? I mean in the end wouldn?t you want to be remember by someone that sees you as someone who helped them and was kind to them? I mean?I just want to be nice to everyone who deserver it.?

Gumi laughed, ?Your mom is something and for you to actually believe that bull!? she laughed causing Kei to frown, Gumi shook her head as she picked up a glass of water and began to drink it, ?Listen chicka this world is filled with assholes, they all are and I dealt with plenty. Those sick bastards that come to me with their wallets full and ready to pour out then go back to their wives and children, kiss little johnny one the head before screwing their wife after they are done with me.?

Kei looked at her cup of tea and Gumi continued, ?All of these people have secrets?Eating and tearing away and they look for me to release?They want to fuck me because their wife is to damn stuck up to suck one. They come to me because they want to share a secret, because they want to be sinful in every way shape in form??

??I don?t think it like that?.? Kei said as she looked at the brownish tea

Gumi smiled, ?Tell me chicka?You have a secret too?What is it? What is burning you up inside??


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 22, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

Hakro was thinking that the guards was watching the whole time, he and Akina heard the poem. "It is a beauful poem. "I know you don't like this we have to split up in teams or go alone." "It is a big building it be easy to find the items like that and we are going to be caught if we are in a group.know you don't trust me nor Akina at this point, but we trust you. We are connected to the same line to the ear picece we have." Hakro pulled out three extra one and hands them to them not knowing they had one on them or not. "We meet on the five floor, before we take down Murise. "IT is not a odd number, someone will go with the wolf and that would be Akina, she is good with the wolves. The rest can pick your own teams." Thanks bro forsticking up for me, but I make the shots not you.

Hakro was just making suggestions on how to get to the next level to start killing already. The next thing on his to do after this was forced ReiMei and Akina to break up, he was thinking he was a dirtbag compared to Darius. "We are wasting time, I see you guys later on a nother floor of the building." Hakro watch his sister take off with his wolf to find the next tresure. He was wondering who would he be paired up with. "Darius, we need to hang out more. Maybe we can after the mission, while the girls go shopping." He focus on the mission as that sounded cheesy to him but Diana is hinking it was going to be something stupid anyway. He waited for a answer from the rest of the group that was still there standing waiting for the guards to get them.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu couldn't understand why this guy was such a monster, He had split the ice in two Sanu's steel hardened ice infused bones nothing to his strength. It happened in a flash before Sanu could react he was hit in the chest so hard it nearly knocked him unconsious. All the broken bones regenerated instantly but the blunt force trauma of that attack almost stopped Sanu's heart. He was spitting blook and coughing it up and also shaking from the shock of it. Sanu couldn't move to well he tried to get up but fell to his knee. A direct attack like that had devastated him to the point his will wasn't the only thing broken. 

He could barely see his vision began to blurr as Vanitas showed up he seemed to be like he always was unafraid of it all. Sanu wanted to know why couldn't he go on like that? Why couldn't he have been trained? He stood th best he could holding his chest while trying to dodge the fireballs which were hard considering his condition. He was useless to the battle he just needed to stay alive and watch the Ninja in another league do battle.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 22, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Kora*
> 
> She recognised they eyes, the surigan. Kora knew allot of things and being a young aristocrat in her childhood she met them in passing. Her limited knowledge of their techniques came from books. The boy with the sword was quickly scaling the building; Kora just hovered there and watched him ascend. His blow was quick as precise was obviously a good swords man but the sword was much too large and although his skill in handling it, Kora admitted was great she dodged to the side.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

His strike had missed it's target. But that wasn't a bad thing, the opponent had supposed he was defenseless. Did she really think she was going to have him with a sword? In any case, he was prepared to counter strike, that was until a surge of lightning rose up between them. Most likely from that lightning user down below. 

Even so, by doing that he could see this person was on his side..for now that is. Shirou didn't land on the ground, instead he planted his feet on a nearby wall using his chakra. The Child Born Under the Star of Purity acted like a machine, not showing much emotion. The sphere of wind head their way, coming to tear them to pieces. Shirou dosen't let such a thing happen, instead he forms a series of handseals.

"_Water Release- Water Dragon Projectile Technique_!" he announced it, just as a dragon of water spewed from in from in front of him and at the spear. The two jutsus collided each other, creating an explosion of water and wind. Now! Shirou pushed off from the building and into the water that had blocked her vision of them. 

While dashing through the water, he held his sword to the side tightly. "_One-Way Swallow Slash_!" He swung his sword forth at great speed, creating a stream of slicing wind at the woman. But it wasn't just that, since he was inside of the water, that was also combined with the attack.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The boy with the red eyes was standing idly by watching his lightning stream block a fatal blow towards the person with the huge sword. The woman formed hand seals fast as she had done before and used a Wind technique headed straight for both Noctis and the boy with the sword. But the boy used a Water Release Tech to collide with the Wind tech. Both jutsus created an explosion, and as that happened the boy with the sword, without hesitation, went straight for the woman.

Noctis had to do something, he couldn't just stand there. He had to think of a strategy that allowed her to take a frontal damage. Doing Ninjutsu would be meaningless if the woman can easily avoid it. His Surigan even foretells that any possible direct attack would give her the advantage of striking back. Noctis had to experiment with what knowledge he has of fighting a woman with such a incredible speed. He had a theory, each time she dodges, she has to move somewhere to avoid the damage.

Noctis had an idea but he would need the boy with the sword to cooperate with him. He looked up and saw him use his sword to use a wind tech mixed with water directed towards the woman. "Amazing... Water and Wind, who is this person?" Noctis started to form hand seals, "Let's see if I can figure this enemy's pattern out." Suddenly lightning streams started to twirl around his hands and aimed it towards the woman in the air.

"Lightning Release: Lightning Tornado!"

The streams twirling around in place started to enlarge from his hands and formed into electric tornadoes. The tornadoes head straight for the woman above with such great speed and as both tornadoes surrounded the woman. 

The technique that the boy with long hair had done fused with the tornadoes turning it into a slicing wind tornado embedded with Electricity. Most ninja could not avoid such a jutsu surrounding the area as the tornadoes closes in on the woman shredding whatever was inside. Noctis quickly uses his Crystal Foresight technique and smiled.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Kei was taken back from that question and she looked down, what was eating her? Well everything? The fact that she didn?t have any memories of someone she supposedly love or the fact that she didn?t want to remember him for the simple fact that she did something bad and she knew it those memories were clear like the sun. Most of them, and Kei didn?t want to remember, she wasn?t a good girl like she put on and she knew she was sick of it?

Why couldn?t humans just give into their desires?

No, why couldn?t females give into their desires without having to go though all the crap?

?Oi judging by the look, you have someone you like?? Gumi asked causing Kei to jump, she smirked a bit she almost wanted to laugh but she only crossed her legs and smiled. She nodded as she began to explain?

?I was in love with someone that pushed me to the edge, he made my soul burn in ways I couldn?t imagine. His kisses made me quake and just a simple touch made me melt, everything seemed perfect?? yep Kei used past tense because she knew that it wasn?t the case anymore

?You used past tense, he broke up with you?? she asked Kei looked down and nodded shamefully, ?Oooo! This is getting good!? Gumi giggled

?With your best friend?? she asked, Kei shook her head, ?Your sister?? Kei shook her head again, ?Your cousin??

Kei nodded her head, ?I heard from people that only reason he did it was because he was trying to protect me from something??

?Bull??


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 22, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> Hakro was thinking that the guards was watching the whole time, he and Akina heard the poem. "It is a beauful poem. "I know you don't like this we have to split up in teams or go alone." "It is a big building it be easy to find the items like that and we are going to be caught if we are in a group.know you don't trust me nor Akina at this point, but we trust you. We are connected to the same line to the ear picece we have." Hakro pulled out three extra one and hands them to them not knowing they had one on them or not. "We meet on the five floor, before we take down Murise. "IT is not a odd number, someone will go with the wolf and that would be Akina, she is good with the wolves. The rest can pick your own teams." Thanks bro forsticking up for me, but I make the shots not you.
> 
> Hakro was just making suggestions on how to get to the next level to start killing already. The next thing on his to do after this was forced ReiMei and Akina to break up, he was thinking he was a dirtbag compared to Darius. "We are wasting time, I see you guys later on a nother floor of the building." Hakro watch his sister take off with his wolf to find the next tresure. He was wondering who would he be paired up with. "Darius, we need to hang out more. Maybe we can after the mission, while the girls go shopping." He focus on the mission as that sounded cheesy to him but Diana is hinking it was going to be something stupid anyway. He waited for a answer from the rest of the group that was still there standing waiting for the guards to get them.



*Solidad*

"I guess we should split up. That will distract the gaurds and make finding the treasures more easily." Solidad said. She really thought they shouldn't but knew that it was the best thing to do right know. She sighed. Oh well you didn't always get what was comfortable in life now did you?
"So i'll go alone. I can handle them alone and i have really keen senses so i'll try to find one myself. " she said as she rushed off in high speeds seeming blurry. She saw a gaurd and cracked him good knocking him out with her fist.
"Sorry" she said apologizing quick then continueing to find the items.

*Diana*

She saw Solidad head off. She guessed it was her turn to head off.
"Well looks like i'm on my own too. I'll go find one. I don't need anyones help." she said as she began walking towards another hall before she stopped and looked back. "Hakro you want to join us shopping? You can still hang out with Darius. Maybe you could do eachother's nails or braid each other's hair?" she said laughing as she walked away. Boy bonding time? That was funny. She blasted a gaurd with psychic energy that rushed at her. The force knocked him out as he hit his head on the wall.

*Darius*

Darius narrowed his eyes at his sister. She really loved to make him miserable as well as others. He shook his head then looked back at Hakro.
"Yea i guess. It would be nice to hand with a guy after hanging with only girls for 3 years. lt gets really boring." he said. "Makes you forget you a boy sometimes." she shivered as that happened a few times. He fi in with them way too much sometimes being forced to go shopping and all. It was horrible.
"We can start right now? You have one item and the rest went after the others so i don't know what you would do. You can go with me to go find the last item. Or not its you choice." he said.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Kei head snapped up as she looked at the girl who completely told her off with a flick of the wrist. The girl sipped her tea before crossing her legs and looking at the girl, she motioned for her to continue with her story as she just kept on listening. But it seemed that she was annoyed but she was playing it like a game a few minutes ago.

?Do you still carry a touch for him?? Gumi asked as she sat her tea at the table and relaxed her body, ?Tell big sis Gumi.?

Kei laughed, ?More like a forest fire?Well that was what my brother called it. An unhealthy relationship from the get-go.? She said as she remembered the conversation she had with her brother a year ago, when she told him that she was slowly gaining back her memory he wasn?t the happiest person in the world?

?Why?? Gumi asked as she looked at the girl, ?Tell me why was there a reason??

Kei looked down she never could it reason it with herself but maybe talking to it with another person could help her a bit.

?Maybe it was because of the way he treated me, where I come from I am very important, but to him I was important but not in the way people saw me, or it could have been the way it felt to be with him, the world was alright it wasn?t as crappy as it seemed to be, or it could have been the way he kissed and touched me, or the simple fact that he tried so hard to come off bad that it was good.? Kei giggled a bit, ?He made me feel complete?He made me feel eased?.?

?But?? Gumi completed for her?

?He chooses my cousin over me??she said, ?And I went completely batshit??

?Insanity?Best thing in a relationship, if I can?t have you no one will!!? Gumi made a face that made Kei laugh


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'My eyes are red, I've been bunning'_

Yamamoto ordered every single flavour they had and made. His bowl was a monstrous mountain of ice cream. He looked at his multi coloured contraption compared to the modest girls simple Vanilla. Maybe he over did it. A little. Probably. Maybe. Most definitely. Certainly. Yeah he over did it.

He tucked in, before swallowing the ice cream quickly to answer her. ARGH! Then he reacted like this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Eo2i6eq41nk[/YOUTUBE]




After he regained himself, he answered her question.

"Just doing a little investigating around the village, heard of attacks. What about you? What is a very beautiful girl doing in a no named town like this? I am not from here, originally Konoha... Until The Branded came to town and changed that. Now from no where. How about you where are you from?" He asked interested in the girl.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

?So are you going to continue?? Gumi asked, ?So I guess going batshit for a boy isn?t your first mistake? What is it then??

Kei looked at the glass, ?I was trying to forget him, I wanted to forget his touch, his taste, his smell, the way he made me feel?I wanted to forget it all because he just didn?t know how bad it was destroying me on the inside. The simple fact that I could never be with him again, was too much. I just wanted to forget?And now I feel bad??

Gumi sighed, ?Why you feel bad?? she asked, ?He left you?He wanted to be with someone that wasn?t you? He wanted to love and caress a girl that wasn?t you. And you feel bad because you wanted to forget, you wanted to forget those times he held you in his arms and whispered I love you?You wanted to forget the memories of those days where you would just hope for a better future??

Kei looked up, how did she know? How could she read all into that? Kei felt bad but almost dropped her tea, was that easy to read? Was it that simple?

?You are just like any other girl that so deeply in love that you want to forget??Gumi explained, ?I know how that feels, your first burn?Your first open wound where someone cut you and opened up your wounds and proceeded to pour salt into it.?

Kei smiled, yep that how it felt in a nutshell?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She was trapped, cornered, no way out. Sanu had just been taken out and she was surrounded by a ring of fire. She knew she couldn't die, but this guy, he was going to torture her to the point where she wished she could die. She wanted to back up but she couldn't, a wall of fire was there. She put back on her gloves, she knew that it wouldn't help her any longer. As the man was ready to throw his chakram something blew it away. A figure was standing in front of her, and he was wearing the same brown cloak that the man in the desert had worn yesterday.

"No one touches my IMMORTAL PLAYTHING like that except for me!! I'm going to BITE you to death!!! HA!!!!"

*Immortal Plaything...Bite you to death...*

Her eyes tightened as her hand clenched her head. The memories of Koji took surface and she got lost in thought. Did her mind make this voice to fit her savior? It didn't make sense, Koji was dead so it could have only been her mind making that mind and voice up. But this man, she saw him last night, she knew him. Sort of. Did he come save her because she helped him? She wasn't sure.

She looked at that man, wondering who he was.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

The morning sun was raising and Kei looked out the window of Gumi apartment, how long have they been talking? Kei smiled at this development she was so at ease at this point and it made her feel so damn comfortable. The warmth of the couch, the talking to a friend not worrying if that friend would just turn around and ignore you after you are done or fall head over heels for you?

Kei just wanted to fill the lonely gap that had made it way into her heart?

?So since the love of your life is dead? What cha going to do?" Gumi asked after Kei told her that Koji had died in an accident, but more like a suicide, ?You can?t carry a flame for a dead person cans you??

Kei looked down, ?I don?t know what to do, he been so much of me that it weird saying he is gone or he is dead. I know what to do, I know I need to move forward but I just can?t my heart won?t let me. It won?t?No matter how many times I say it my heart just regret it and things happen?? she looked down at her tea cup that now became luke warm, ?My heart is telling me he is a alive, but my mind it?s right in saying he is dead??

Gumi was quite for a moment, ?So what you gonna listen to? You know he dead are you going to keep this up? This sad love story? Wouldn?t you think he wants you to move on?.?? She asked as it seemed she poured some alchole into Kei drink and passed it to her..

?But I don?t want to forget!! I just don?t!!? Kei screamed she crouched down, ?I don?t want to know that he is gone??

Gumi watched as the girl was trying back the tears?Damn kids these days?.She began to rub Kei back?

?Girly?There nothing you can do??


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'I'm a lyrical psycho, but I can get physical with a knife though'_

Yamamoto was gripped with rage, what a filthy fucking whore he thought. As he got back to his feet. After he got splashed away and smashed into a building. Thankfully his lightning armour took most of the attack and kept him in good fighting fitness. He glared at her as she now stood away from him and Zero. If stare's could kill he thought. 

"You alright?" Zero asked, his eyes still on the girl.  

He spat at the ground, "Yeah it's nothing." 

"Oi Kei, you should get out of here. This lowly bitch shouldn't be dealt with by our Second-in-Command. Check up on Vanitas or Xemnas, also remember our mission." Yamamoto said. 

"I agree, Kei. You will be more useful else where." Zero added. His eyes narrowed at their mysterious enemy. 

"What is you're nam-" He called out.

Before Yamamoto yelled angrily. "Don't you dare ask her for her name. Her name will now be Ugly Bitch. Even if she beats us. Her name everytime we see her will be Ugly Bitch."

Zero smiled, "She riled you up that much, huh? You know we ain't gonna win this?" 

Yamamoto spoke quickly his voice full of anger. "Idiot. Of course I know we are going to lose. That's why we have to go at her with everything. So next time, we will win," He now turned to her and pointed at her.

"LISTEN UP YOU BITCH. YOU MAY WIN THIS ONE. BUT WE WILL BE THE ONE'S TO KILL YOU. I WILL MAKE SURE YOU DIE A VIRGIN!" Yamamoto roared at her, this being the biggest insult he could ever give a girl.

"My, My... You have riled my friend. I am more refined than him, so I do not feel the need to belittle you with words. Only actions." He said grinning. "Yamma, revert to attack style 1." 

Yamamoto did not need telling twice. And using his increased speed from his lightning armour, flew around the girl. Throwing 5 kunai at her from her west, before moving to the south of her and throwing 5 exploding tags. Before heading to the east and throwing 5 shuriken. He saw Zero disappear into the ground through his byakugan. Alright Zero, work quickly. 

*Zero Inugami*
_'Voices keep telling me, Let's go harder'_

Zero worked his way through the ground using his Dochuu Eigyo - Underground Fish Projection. He began to plant jerk activated exploding tags, which were lined together with a thin rope. He placed them in a zig zag style underneath the girl. Surrounding the area underneath her in planted bombs. 

Before he moved a safe distance and moved back up to the surface. Pulling the string with him allowing him to detonate it at a safe distance. The string in his hand. When Yamamoto saw him rise, he Shunshin'd to his side. 

"Show me how deep you're strengths lie." He said before swiftly pulling on the string which went deep into the ground activating the hidden bombs. Loud echoes of explosions filling the air. As he wondered about her next move, whilst thinking about his own. Smiling.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

The snow broke though the barrier? Kei looked around, how did the snow get in? Nothing from the outside unless a stronger attack was suppose to get in or out. Kei clenched her fist, she wanted to beat her face in. Kei manipulated her blood to go all out, each time she attacked the bloody whips got further and further because the simple fact that the blood cells were multiplying...

Soon a huge puddle of blood was underneath her....

"DIE!"Kei commanded and soon the huge puddle jumped in the air and came crashing down and then hardening itself like needles tiny needles everywhere around her

"Crush!"Kei commaned and soon the blood slammed into the woman...

That had to do it...She didn't want to get the kids hurt....

"Oi Kei, you should get out of here. This lowly bitch shouldn't be dealt with by our Second-in-Command. Check up on Vanitas or Xemnas, also remember our mission."

What??

"What are you are talking about...Takashi! You will be killed!!"she yelled at him,"I will fight!"

"I agree, Kei. You will be more useful else where." 

Kei couldn't say anything, she just looked at the kids that were in front of her. They were serious, they wanted her to leave them, but they could get hurt or even killed! But they were right, she was on a mission...She bit her lip before turning around...

She jumped on the nearest building before looking back down at them...

"Please...You two...Be safe...."she whimpered a bit,"I'll make a huge dinner after you guys are done..."

Kei began to run away...What was she doing...Why was she running? Why wasn't she going back and fighting along side of them. Kei felt herself wanting to turn around but she was too far..

She looked back at where she came from and something twinged in her heart...

"....Be safe..."
---

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

It was true, so very true. There was nothing that she could do, she been fighting it all this time. And she knew that no matter what nothing would bring Koji back. Kei felt a slight headache as she remembered something, her memory was coming back faster and clearer more and more she stayed next to Vanitas. She sighed, him, Vanitas, someone who when he had an idea he would stick to it until the day he died?

Gumi looked at Kei, ?Hey you want to go to the temple?? Gumi asked, Kei looked up and Gumi just pat her head and smiled, ?So you can ask forgiveness?You know??

Kei looked at her for a minute, ?I would love that??

?Coolies I haven?t been to a temple since I was 5?And a lot have changed?? Gumi said as she got up from the couch and went to her room

Kei didn?t even know that she was here for that long period of time; the sun that had crept in the window shined full rays. How long have she been talking? How long have she been talking about her past and her fears? Kei looked down; she was surprised that Gumi didn?t kick her out or yelled at her to shut up. Kei smiled as she looked at the cup and then sighed?

It felt good?To confess?

Kei then felt something on her head; she looked up and saw Gumi

?Let?s go and see how forgetful God truly is?? she smiled?
---
*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"Don't upset me newbie."Kyo said as he watched the bugs come out of him and crawl everywhere on the ground. Shit how he hated insects! They were always around when you didn't want them! And it made Kyo angry that it was that he was fighting something like that...

"Don't fuck with me!"Kyo yelled as the wires came out Phoenix Tail and burned everything around them, he knew that it was a bad mistakes but Kyo just really hated bugs


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2011)

*Vanitas/Pyro*

"Sanu get in the fucking game and fight with your head! I didn't recruit you to die here today. Get it together!!!" Vanitas had to light a fire under the kid the fact was he didn't know what he was dealing with except for the fact that the sky was raining down with fire. 

*RIP*

Vanitas tore off his cloak revealing the Void Gear in all of it's glory. The red and black pattern along with the glass of the helmet on his face, he looked like some kind of dark knight. By this time Pyro had decided to stop throwing his little temper tantrum and had his neck craned to the side. He looked like some kind of lion maned scarecrow with his lanky form and off kilter looks.

"This isn't going to end well for you hero. No inspirational speeches, no noble cause, no acts of gallantry, none of that righteous shit is going to save you. This is reality and the reality is that you are going to BURN!!!" Pyro spun his body around with a one footed pirouette then using the momentum from the spin through his chakram at Vanitas. Vanitas didn't move though he stood there and brought his arms up to guard himself.

*BOOM*

He was completely engulfed in fire, his form disappearing completely, as a bright ball of red fire now stood where Vanitas once was. His body was rocketed into one of the abandoned clubs of the party district by the force of the explosion.

"Well that was anti-climatic."

*SHOUKA*

Vanitas burst loose from the decimated club heading towards Pyro like a heat seeking missile. He ran with his head down then torpedoed his body into Pyro, his speed was greater than what the Branded soldier could react to. Pyro gasped as Vanitas knocked the wind completely out of him having used his skull as a battering ram, then the masked boy proceeded to unfurl a barrage of punches into the sternum of Pyro.

"You're quick but your punches have no OOMPH!!!" Pyro clapped his hands against Vanitas ribs causing him to cry out in pain as Pyro proceeded to wrap his arms around Vanitas' waist. He lifted him up and over his shoulders holding him as if on a cross, or a crucifix position. 

*CRUCIFIX POWERBOMB*

Pyro jumped into the air and fell forward, driving Vanitas body into the ground. The shockwave from the impact not only created a deep crater but it completely blew out every window in the immediate 100 meter radius. Pyro leapt up from the crater his eyes on Thalia now that he had done away with Vanitas.

"Now chika time to make you scream my name!!!" Pyro launched his chakram for Thalia once again, but this time the chakram split apart sending two at her instead of just one.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Solidad*
> 
> "I guess we should split up. That will distract the gaurds and make finding the treasures more easily." Solidad said. She really thought they shouldn't but knew that it was the best thing to do right know. She sighed. Oh well you didn't always get what was comfortable in life now did you?
> "So i'll go alone. I can handle them alone and i have really keen senses so i'll try to find one myself. " she said as she rushed off in high speeds seeming blurry. She saw a gaurd and cracked him good knocking him out with her fist.
> ...



*Hakro Ezel*

"Sounds like you were in the same botat as Akina who been with two guys over the years. We don't force her to do manly stuff but she does it alone then what we are doing at the time. I am trying to change my ways than being mean to my sister and everything. Right now I am in a situation to hurt Akina like your sister done to you, I do not want to do it intill I have more information on him, I have a feeling he going to do something stupid, like joined the branded. MY sister is old enough to deal with it, but I still want to protect her from everything." With his eyes looking at Darius punched the guard hard in the stomache to knock him out. "Let's go find the next treasure together than standing around." Darius and Hakro run down a hallway that the others did not take as they move quickly down the hallway to delue the guards.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina and Domino knocked out a few guards with him pouncing on them and Akina using the reverse blade sword to knock them out. Akina smelled something coming from a room and was thinking it smelled like food, Domino went in that direction. Akina was thinking it was the food drawing him to it. She was thinking they were going to a break room or a hall where they served food during hoildays. Akina and Domino kept to the shadows as the room was empty. Akina and Domnio ran as Akina smelled different spices and herbs hanging from the ceiling to make anything festieable during anytime. Domino was looking up at a fake tree that glitter and sparkle. Akina went up to the tree and felt it. It was made of glass and gems, she was thinking it was put together.

Domino growled and nudge Akina to climb up as he noticed a branch and that what they were looking for. Akina jumped up as she grabbed the branch that was in the poem. She put it in her bag as it would not shattered. She had the Jeweled Branch of Hourai. She was thinking this tree was so pretty that they could use it all year around. She and Domino snuck out of the meeting room used for parties. She had know idea where to find the others it was best to meet them on the floor of five. She kept walking sticking to the shadows to not to run into any more guards.


----------



## River Song (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kora*

There teamwork after seeing to have just met each other was amazing. How was she going  to avoid this, dodging g this manner of attack was impossible and Kora?s feathers couldn?t do anything because of the lightning so dispersing was not an option. As she bit her thump the tornadio surrounded her.

From inside the attack came many squawks of pain and chirps of hatred and misery. Once the attacl dispersed, dead doves fell to the ground, fried bunt and shredded, she had used the summoning technique. Kora herself was furious on he left arm her sleeve was ripped and there was a light gash, it was certainly not life threatening but Kora was furious.

It had been longer than Kora remembered since someone other than herself drew blood from her , She was beside herself in rage and hatred.

?You hit me. You HIT ME! I was  going to end it quick but your deaths will be slow and painful now, Great Fireball jutsu? she said as she spewed forth the fire not aiming at anyone. Then finishing another flurry of handseals she said something else ? Sword of wind? the gales began to fan the fire so now aiming at the two boys were sickles of flames with the cutting power of an A-rank wind jutsu. They would surround them like a tornado and keep hacking away.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Soon they were out of the condo, back on the streets that seemed so calm in the morning. It didn’t look like a jungle like it did at night. It was truthfully calm and peaceful, Gumi had watched Kei look at everything like a tourist which she was. The smell of throw up and other things filled Kei nose, it killed her but she couldn’t help it. Durga and she bonded over time and this happened. Every one of her senses got better…

Soon they had stopped outside of the city and soon found themselves in something like a field, the buildings and bright lights were gone, and way behind them…Now it was just them. With a couple of temples around and monks dressed up in their robs praying together…

So calm…Did they even know that the world was at war?

Kei looked at Gumi as she was leading her, it seemed that she was forcing herself to walk each step was like taking a step at the bottom of the water with rocks strapped to your feet. What ever got Gumi like this, made Kei want to erase it all for her. But what could she do…?

She could barely remember the boy who gave her, her fist kiss.

“Gumi…Gumi is that you?”  A young voice called out


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 22, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei noded his head.

"Yes sir!"

In a flash he was gone and back in Suna.

"Ok time to do this." 

ReiMei teleported to district one to watch the fight that was going on from a safe distance.

"I wonder why Gin wanted to me report this to him."


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

And that right there made Kei realize that Gumi didn’t want to be here, her body inched up. And the way it seemed that cold dead fear had inched up into her, Kei placed a hand on Gumi shoulders and she turned around and smiled as a young blond hair boy with brown eyes coming up to Gumi. He wrapped his arms around her; he was so tiny compared to Gumi… And it was also weird that Gumi saw so much fear in this child…

“Gumi!” he said as he smiled into her torso, “I missed you so much!”

Gumi looked down and smiled as she stroked the boy hair, “It been so long Ceil…”

Ceil looked over to Kei with the most innocent eyes and Kei felt something beating wildly in her chest. Was this little kid the cause, he came to her and hugged her torso as well and Kei felt her heart beating out her chest. This was…This was just too cute. He didn’t even know she and he gave her a hug and it made her feel like heaven.  Kei looked down and smiled at the boy…

“My name is Ceil…I am 10 years old and a soon to be priest!” the boy said as he lookedd up at Kei, “Tell me what is your name?”

Kei smiled, “I am Kei…Just call me that…”

He smiled but Kei felt something hurt inside of her, she just told a lie to a little one. This little one full of cuteness and innocence….

May she burn in hell fire…?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

He was decimated his body ached and he felt like he couldn't move his body. He was numbed all over by the increasing pain. That's when he heard a shout coming from Vanitas. "Sanu get in the fucking game and fight with your head! I didn't recruit you to die here today. Get it together!!!" Sanu got pissed off that he could do as he though and as he wanted he tried so hard yet nothing would change. He closed his eyes hoping to take the next fireball straight into the heart. *" I knew you were just a god damned horsey."* Axus had taken control the body was beaten up but the chakra reserves were still good enough to shunshin himself away from the blast pyro unleashed around them. He covered himself in bone spikes to grapple himself to the ground. After the crater was form he stood up and began to pull his spine out a new one instantly regenerated as he pulled it out. In this damaged condition he chose to be long range. He used his Digital Shrapnel attack to fire bone drills at the chakrams coming towards Thalia Axus knew he couldn't stop them but change there direction slightly. He angled them in such a way that they were blockable to thalia since he redirected it's course by at least a centimeter.  Axus walked forward the body in pain but he didn't wince once he acted as a true king of the body he shared. He waited wonder what was next from this Pyro guy.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 22, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

===I'll Finnish later===


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Ceil began to lead them to ?The Bell?, the bell was a huge thing amongst these priest. They were come there every day to confess their sins by ringing the bell and lighting incenses they would also talk to the dead that they missed or those who have lost something important. Kei was interested in all of that as the little boy explained. His eyes as innocent and wide as a plate, Kei was swooned by the boy?He had so much promise and he showed so much talent...

?So cute?? Kei smiled at the boy, Gumi gave her a stare, ?What??

?Thank you!? he said his voice was like strings to her heart, ?Many women that come here say that about me?I really appreciate it.?

Ceil soon lead them to the bell, a huge bell that was a nice stainless steel yet for it being so popular it was so empty. Kei looked around and the only thing she could see was the smoke from the incense and the small table that was holding them. Kei almost filled at ease; she looked around and finally made her way up to the bell?

?So if I ring this?He?ll be able to hear me?? Kei asked as she walked up to the huge stainless steel beel

Ceil nodded, ?Yep?I hope he forgives you?? he said before turning to Gumi, ?I already know who ever you are running from forgave you along time ago??

Gumi didn?t say anything....


----------



## Kenju (Jul 22, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Kora*
> 
> There teamwork after seeing to have just met each other was amazing. How was she going  to avoid this, dodging g this manner of attack was impossible and Kora’s feathers couldn’t do anything because of the lightning so dispersing was not an option. As she bit her thump the tornadio surrounded her.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*












The attack was mostly successful, even if this woman was incredibly fast there was no way she could dodge an attack like that. Shirou landed on the grounded near the lightning-user, the Water Puddle still under his feet. Whoever this woman was, she didn't seem pleased by the damage they dealt to her. This was good, an opponent that loses their cool will become even easier to defeat. 

What came to form was a sword of fire and wind , coming down at them. The heat from it was strong even if it had not hit yet. However, Shirou remained resolute, preparing himself for the incoming strike. He leaped ahead of the lightning-user his sword held tightly. Ascalon was strong against fire attacks, suitable for a weapon that was meant to defeat a dragon. He and his weapon went fully into the blazing jutsu.

Ascalon was held in front of him, resisting the flames. Even so that wasn't enough he still felt the flames burning and cutting his body. Back, arms, chest, legs. They hurt! They hurt like hell!! But these burns are nothing compared to the lava that dropped on those people. That's right, he has to stop this and help! "Uwahhh!!!!!"

'_Water of Purity: Niamatou - Double Rain Blades_!!"

A shroud of water enveloped Ascalon, not only giving it more resistance to the flames as he ran through it, but more cutting strength. That wasn't it though, a chain of water went from the hilt and behind his back and to his other hand. Another weapon was form, a water blade the same shape as Ascalon. A strengthening by 10%. Then there was the Water of Purity effect that he added in, weakening and slowing down anything that the water touches by 10%. With this, he was cutting straight through the flaming sword.

Then...

"_Stigma - Zero Step Strike_!" the stigma on the back of his hand glowed burning red. In that instant, Shirou pushed off the puddle of water, his speed and strength were increased by 5%, his body seemed to disappear, as if the Body Flicker Technique had been used. The flames were cut through and he had reached Kora, the Zero Step Strike technique taking in effect. He flashed passed the woman with a horizontal slash. After that a slash from behind with both swords would be done. 

Shirou would then begin to pant heavily.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Kei lite a rain scented incense before placing it on the table standing straight on the sand. This was suppose to be what he smelt like, Kei remember the scent so well. The one of earth after it rained, she remembered that well. Next she was suppose to clasp her hands together and think about him, imagine his face. Imagine him touching her, all those came back all to well. Kei smiled but something was wrong, something twinge in her heart.

These things that she wasn’t suppose to remember…

She then felt Gumi stroke her back, “Hey don’t you want to say something to the boy? I mean you summoned him here, I bet he happy to see you and all…But shouldn’t you at least say something for him?”

Kei smiled as she looked at the bell, the wind blew and it gave Kei hope that the one she feel in love with years ago was actually here to see her. That she was still someone he considered her an annoying, Kei couldn’t help but smile even wider.

“Koji…” she talked to the wind, “Forgive me…I did many bad things, I did so much to forget you and now that I actually forgot I want to remember. I want to remember all the days and nights I spent with you…I want to remember how you smell and taste…I want to remember all of that. I was a fool for trying to forget…I was a fool… A big one…”

“And if you can ever forgive me…I apprecitate it…I want to try my hardest my damn well hardest to remember all the bad with the good..” Kei touched her heart, “I want to keep our promise without letting it hold me down…”

“Koji…” Kei looked up at the bell, “I want to do so much for you…You always was there to protect me…But listen…I don’t need protection anymore…I just want you to be happy where ever you are and know that there isn’t a day where I don’t think about you…I love you, Koji Kazama.”


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She watched as that guy was getting pumbled. He was rocketed into the ground, and she was being pushed back due to the shockwave from the attack. She stood her ground, but she was sad to see that other man wasn't getting up, only the red headed animal. He threw his weapon at her, but instead, this time it split off into two. She had to react quickly, but she knew she wouldn't be fast enough. She realized something though, they had a target they were focused on, her. 

They were zooming closer and closer from both sides, so she had a crazy idea. She started charging towards the man. She knew there was no where she could run, and since they seemed to be in a direct path towards her if she were to run forward they atleast wouldn't cut her in half. The two weapons got closer and closer, as she tried to speed away.

She noticed they were almost at her, she needed to get a little closer if she didn't want to be sliced in half and then barbequed by these weapons. Then it happened. Being able to run a few more inches forward before they hit did the trick, however she didn't get out undamaged. They sliced her back, burning it as they continued back, eventually hitting a building and exploding. As for her after they hit her she collapsed. She was atleast saved from _that_ attack, but her back was now burning, and the wounds weren't small either. She wouldn't die since she couldn't, but it was hard for her to stand in this condition.

She wondering if he'd walk over and just cook her now, she wouldn't be surprised. She knew this hadn't been her all, but against a stronger opponent like this what was she supposed to do? Doing anything else would get her utterly destroyed. She clenched her fist as she thought about anything else she could possibly do.

*[Lilith Black]*

She looked at the boy called her a "virgin". It was a fact that she had a daughter, so she couldn't possibly be, although that didn't bother her all in the slightest. She noticed that he disappeared, and she caught a glimpse of him he throwing the kunai's with explosive tags all around her, but she was now done playing. She rose her left hand and suddenly a wave of black water appeared. 

She first hardened it all around her, to block the incoming kunai with explosive tags, except for the ones that were being fired from her front. She took out her umbrella and held it out infront of her as they tinked off. However before she could target the boy suddenly the who place started to explode. Reacting as fast as she could she hardened the water around her once again and brought herself up into the air.

There was a great smoke cover, but she found herself okay, enclosed in her steel-like dome. After noting that the massive explosions were gone the water turned back to its liquid form and she landed on the ground again. Annoyed she moved her hand down and the black water took the form of a giant wave, about to wash over them. However she planned to harden it once it hit them.

*[Midnight]*

He smiled, so this kid had orders to take down Branded members? With his strength he shouldn't be able to do that. The poison mist blocked his vision, but that's all it did as it swirled him with a clear thin layer protecting him. With something like this it would be the only time one would notice the layer that had been protecting him. He then looked around himself, obviously he was planing something, and this mist was just a coverup.  The thin layer around him disappeared as he moved his hand forward to blow the mist out of his view, and it was like he thought.

There were swords, about nine or ten surrounding him. Smiling he said: 

"Something like this won't work on me."

He then twirled his finger and all the swords then faced upwards and twirled, before turning away from him, and firing in the opposite direction.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

“Is that all?” Gumi asked looking at Kei

Was that all she wanted to say? She couldn’t remember anything that she could have said. And if he was dead he would have known what she wanted to say if she could remember. But Kei didn’t want to just say good bye, she wanted to tell him everything. Everything that was burning her up inside that was destroying her! That was eating her up and torturing her.

She wanted to tell him all of it…

All of it that kept her down, that kept her alone in the dark. That made her pushes Ikuto away when he just wanted to heal her. When he wanted to be the one that filled her hole with happiness and joy, but she continued to push him away. Stuck in an endless cycle of wanting to remember and forget all the pain. But life was just like that right? It was crappy but if you could find that one person that stayed with you though all that time…

It was all worth it in the end…

Kei had found that person and lost him all at the same time…

“Yeah one last thing…” Kei said as she looked at the bell, “Just one more thing…”

Kei took a deep breath as she began…

_You hold me without touch.
You keep me without chains.
I never wanted anything so much than to drown in your love and not feel your rain.

Set me free, leave me be. I don't want to fall another moment into your gravity.
Here I am and I stand so tall, just the way I'm supposed to be.
But you're on to me and all over me.

You loved me 'cause I'm fragile.
When I thought that I was strong.
But you touch me for a little while and all my fragile strength is gone._


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kaguya Axus*

He looked as the girl ran into the weapons. Amazing that she wasn't cleaved in half by the force Axus thought with a small laugh that had burst from him mouth. He made his way over to her ignoring the pain seeing as Sanu was the owner of this body. Yet he would never admit he was doing this all out of love and protection for him never in a million years. He made a zig zag line finding it easier to get to the girl her wounds were deep and it looked like she couldn't go on yet he needed a favor from her. He lifeted fer up supporting her and he said. *" Hey girly you mind helping me with that ice release I'm gonna need to be launched high into the sky then I'll extend my bones around him to make a cage then freeze it into a Hyoton dome. You think you can do that for me."* His smile was evil and cocky as he waited for the girls answer.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Kei looked up as she felt something leave when the wind blew one last time. Kei felt so light as she felt tears stream down her eyes? Why was she crying? Why? She trained herself so hard to not to cry, Kei smiled weakly. Well you couldn’t fight your nature could you? Kei looked at the bell as she grabbed the small dong before hitting the bell lightly…

*Dong Dong…*

“Good bye…See ya next time.” Kei smiled as she waved goodbye to the wind, “Maybe I’ll try harder next life time.”

And with that Kei sighed, she could never have Koji Kazama. He was free, free as the wind itself and it made her happy that she released the small bird that she held so tightly in her chest. Kei turned to  Gumi and smiled, something was so warm about what just happened but at the same time tore though every inch of her.

“Hey…You look like a new woman.” Gumi said,”But hey believe me when I say,you lose one…You gain another?”

“Another what? Problem?” Kei laughed causing Gumi to laugh, there was no reason for Gumi to hold Kei pain, there was no reason for Kei not to smile and laugh, there was no more reason to hold on to the pain that seemed to last eternity…

Kei sighed, “What a weird turn of events..”


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The combined techniques that the boy and Noctis had used fused and landed a hit on her but left only a small wound as Noctis foresaw. By this, she didn't look too happy. She started to form hand seals as fast as before and used another huge fireball which was followed by a Wind sword Technique.












This was bad, Noctis was mainly a Lightning release user, he would not be able to effectively use any Lightning release to stop the incoming attack. The wind would have ripped right through the lightning heading straight for Noctis. Even if he did use his Surigan, he would not have been able to provide any valid counter strategy that would save him. 

Noctis realized he had to take the brunt of the hit with his Lightning release protecting him even though it was weak against wind, he had to take the minimum damage in order to do a counter. Noctis crossed his arms waiting for the worst to occur until he noticed the boy with the sword jump in front of him in the air heading for the incoming tech. He used his sword mixed with a water release tech and doused the fire release in the technique taking the hit by the bare wind sword. "Shit!" Noctis thought as he widened his eyes, but seeing he was still continuing forward with his sword was amazing. 

"I have to help out somehow, or him saving me from my death without assisting him wouldn't go too well with me!" Noctis had to think strategy... "This woman uses Wind and Fire techniques, not only that she's fast. Incoming attacks with low range she can easily avoid. My Lightning release would not be able to help if she uses any Wind release... I guess it leaves my other hidden card..." Noctis quickly formed handseals and started charging up chakra inside his mouth.

The boy with the sword was charging upwards about to strike the woman with both his swords with a special technique. Knowing fully well that the woman might dodge it, Noctis had to back him up with his own techniques. His Surigan would not be able to help him if he wasn't able to communicate her next attacks fast enough. "Just a little more." The Prince thought has he was charging the chakra inside his mouth with a steady hand seal. 

The boy finally struck through the woman above him, just as Noctis was finished charging his chakra... "Hey you!! Get out of the way!!!!!" Noctis signaled his upcoming technique towards the long haired male that looked exhausted from his last strike. Suddenly a jet stream of red flame came out of his mouth. "I have to fight Fire with fire if I want to be able to get anywhere!!" Noctis had thought. 

"Fire Release: Fire Dragon Flame Projectile!!"

The jet stream of flame expanded into it could cover a whole building heading straight for where the woman was when the boy struck her with his sword technique. Seeing the boy with the sword move towards a safe distance, Noctis without hesitation expanded the jet stream covering a significant portion of the area the woman is in and engulfing her inside a sphere of flame causing a huge explosion. 

As the boy with the long hair landed down breathing heavily, Noctis dashed towards him, "Look, we need to cooperate if we want to survive through this. I don't think my fire release was enough to kill her... She's still alive I can feel it." Noctis activated his Surigan, "You seem to concern for Kei Aosuki. Don't worry I don't want to harm her. She's in Suna somewhere and I came to get her out of here safe. I fear she might be in some sort of trouble... I would appreciate all the help you can give me so I can accomplish that." Noctis looked at the sky seeing flames spread everywhere. "Make your choice fast, that woman doesn't have all day to wait."

Suddenly the flames shot out of everywhere clearing the sky, seeing her at an pissed off state. "As I expected..." She was turning serious as Noctis and the long haired boy looked up towards her getting ready for whats about to come. "Oh...By the way... my name's Noctis, but I preferred to be called Noct." The Prince smiled as he looked up into the fire-free sky.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 22, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Kyo Aosuki LT*
> 
> "Don't upset me newbie."Kyo said as he watched the bugs come out of him and crawl everywhere on the ground. Shit how he hated insects! They were always around when you didn't want them! And it made Kyo angry that it was that he was fighting something like that...
> 
> "Don't fuck with me!"Kyo yelled as the wires came out Phoenix Tail and burned everything around them, he knew that it was a bad mistakes but Kyo just really hated bugs



*Sakurai LT*

Sakurai tilted his head yet again, trying to understand his superior Kyo. *"But you accepted my offer of a spar. I asked you if you wished to make the first move and you declined.... "Anyways I can't let you just burn all my insects. I need them."* The Sakurai clones began to call back the insects as Sakurai began to do hand signs. *"Good thing I have a insect that is resistant to fire attacks."* Sakurai's Insect clones maneuvered the remaining Kikichu insects to come in contact with Sakurai. Considering the numbers it looked as if the insects were making a large nest around him.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Kaguya Axus*
> 
> He looked as the girl ran into the weapons. Amazing that she wasn't cleaved in half by the force Axus thought with a small laugh that had burst from him mouth. He made his way over to her ignoring the pain seeing as Sanu was the owner of this body. Yet he would never admit he was doing this all out of love and protection for him never in a million years. He made a zig zag line finding it easier to get to the girl her wounds were deep and it looked like she couldn't go on yet he needed a favor from her. He lifeted fer up supporting her and he said. *" Hey girly you mind helping me with that ice release I'm gonna need to be launched high into the sky then I'll extend my bones around him to make a cage then freeze it into a iHyoton dome. You think you can do that for me."* His smile was evil and cocky as he wated for the girls answer.



*[Thalia]*

She started to breath heavily as she said:

"I probably won't be able to do much with my ice element, but I think my lightning element can do the job better. By sending electricity through your bones you'll probably get a jump start, but that won't last long. Anyways afterwords I'll try to maintain a lightning style barrier, connecting your bone with the electricity. Does that sound good?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo only smirked as he began to move away from the bugs as fast as he could but soon he was already surrounded. Damn it, this wasn't as good as he thought, but then as he watched as his soon to be good lucks cover in bugs Kyo smirked as his wires slammed into the ground and began to tear it up underneath it..

"Newbies never learn..."Kyo sighed and then a release of lighting shot up from the ground, making a sort of gaping hole underneath him.

"Really talented."Kyo admitted, "You knew regular bugs aren't really resistant to fire so you made them resistant so anyone who used flame attacks couldn't really do anything...But what about lighting?" he asked as the ground began to tear up from underneath the boy


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> She started to breath heavily as she said:
> 
> "I probably won't be able to do much with my ice element, but I think my lightning element can do the job better. By sending electricity through your bones you'll probably get a jump start, but that won't last long. Anyways afterwords I'll try to maintain a lightning style barrier, connecting your bone with the electricity. Does that sound good?"



*Kaguya Axus*

He smirked at the idea and stood infront of her waiting for the command.*"Fine that sounds better to me raiton always seemed to love me. Now just give the command and he's dead that flame freak is about to know some Axus."His whipped the spine whip into a staff form as he braced himself for the electric shock that would get him going.*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Sakurai LT*

*"Lightning release?"* Sakurai was stunned to see this. *"I'm stunned to see this. You have fire and lightning? Or is that tail thing just a weapon and you have lightning..."* Sakurai was floating in the air where his insect clone stood, and the insects that were being targeted by the lightning strike underneath began to scatter. Then the insects that were making Sakurai float were strange. They had one eye and floated like balloons. 

More and more of them began to bloom on his skin. Kyo noticed that the other insect clone had dissappeared. *"My ammunition is finite, but I make use of it. What about you Kyo? Do you spend your chakra quickly?"* Sakurai pointed at the tail, *"I hear its hard to use fire techniques because of the amount of chakra that is used in the process."* The balloon insects numbered up to 100. All of them floating aimlessly in the air around Sakurai. *"Spindle formation."* His new insects began to spin in a circle concealing Sakurai for his next move.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Thalia smiled as he told her to give the signal. She wouldn't hesitate. She put her gloved hand onto his spine and then used her lightning current technique to sent lightning through it. She wasn't sure how full proof this plan was, but it was their last shot, unless that masked man from before could get back up.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia]*
> 
> Thalia smiled as he told her to give the signal. She wouldn't hesitate. She put her gloved hand onto his spine and then used her lightning current technique to sent lightning through it. She wasn't sure how full proof this plan was, but it was their last shot, unless that masked man from before could get back up.



*Kaguya Axus*

Axus felt a jolt through his entire system his body seemed to crackle with raiton showing in the air as he was being "charged". He felt like he could destroy a million pyros at that moment. The sadistic smiles had returned to him he was all powerful like he was inside of Sanu. Bones Horns sprouted from the sides of his head in a evil fashion. His chakra was back to normal maybe even a bit higher. His body was completely numbed to the world he could have been ripped in half and he'd have kept fighting. He looked to see the pyromanic rising from his position. As he looked on he wonder what vanitas would do as a counter attack. Axus wasn't stupid at all he knew his chances in a full frontal was retarded.

Yet his chances at a sneak attack to catch him off guard to allow Vanitas a horrid blow would do it. He knew he was gonna ge smashed from this but as long as Vanitas killed the bastard none of it mattered. This guy may be fast and strong but I bet his endurance is shit Axus thought. He waited for his moment to launch himself forward and guide them to a stark victory or swift defeat.


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He laughed a bit at Sakurai comment about his flames,"I am one of the heirs to the Fennikkusu clan heir, we have a natural affinty for flames and ninjutsu. It comes naturally to us and it represent our personalities and our fighting styles. Like your clan represent how you act right about now."he smirked as his whole fist begen to catch on flames

"Now do me a favor...AND BURN TO ASH!!!"Kyo yelled as he slightly took Phoenix Tail out and about 50 wires came rushing out and aiming at the bugs that kept Sakurai a float...He might not could burn them but he surely as hell could pierce them!


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 22, 2011)

*Sakurai*










In the cover of his Insects Sakurai began to think. *"I might try a combination of a couple of techniques."* Sakurai began his new set of hand signs when he suddenly felt weightless. It turned out that his insects that were keeping Sakurai up were pierced by an attack from Kyo and Sakurai began to fall, but upside down and still doing his hand signs. *"Hmm."* Although when Sakurai was falling a couple of the wires slashed up his legs. Then half way from the ground Sakurai created 5 fruit flies. Then flipped over to land right side up. *"Take me down from underneath. What a good way to think."* Sakurai moved around his hands and kikichu insects formed two clones. The clones raised their hands into the air and began to almost dance. The real Sakurai began to point his palm at Kyo. *"Can you kill my flies?"* Sakurai ordered a single fly to charge at Kyo with incredible speed. Then Sakurai made a single hand sign causing the fly to grow immensely. *"I want to test your strength in fire. Let's see if you can take down a cannon ball."*


----------



## Kenju (Jul 23, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou | Calamity Battle Tournament Arc*
_Team Setsuko vs Team Masho
- Vuruya Uimori vs Tsukiyo Shoho - 

The Ink That Stains the Soul Black_

​
Vuruya charged forth, both of the nitrogen lances held in hand. They were willing to stab straight through the horned man. The woman with a punk-like attitude felt a vibrant force of excitement as she came closer to the point where it would all end. Her revealed legs passing by each other rapidly back and forth like doors. Those doors weren't coming to a halt though, not until they had meet the man coming into distance. 

The fighter of Team Masho, Tsukiyo, gave a faint smile at the girl charging at him. He could full well see what would happen the moment she closed in on him. It wouldn't be much of a good sight to see from her ruthless demeanor. Then the move is obvious for him to make. Make here disappear right here before she gets close enough.

"I'll have everyone witness an art full of black and red. On this very stage will you finally have some 'flare' in you. Thank me for I'll be the one that whips away that disgust that you hold over your body and paint you beautifully like a woman should be. You may even want express you gratitude by standing still and let your slaughter mix even more beautiful with my art." Tsukiyo spoke surely of himself. He didn't seem to be bluffing either, there was a sight in his eyes that he was going to do exactly as he said. He was going to kill her of course, but that wasn't the 'big' thing. The 'big' thing was how he was going to leave her body mutilated, that's if there was going to be one. The hundreds in attendance watching only made his thirst and hunger expand even more wildly. 

His arms and tools of ink crossed each other slowly, as if they were weapons of ultimate doom. As if he was the one that was going to choose whether life was going to be created or meet it's end. The paint brush and his index finger of ink both dragged across the scroll gracefully. Another creation was being made by the horned artist. Horns large, but even they didn't match the height of an artist that he wished to reach. *SWISH!* the art was complete, needing no more add-ons as it was done in only a second and a half.

 It didn't come from the scroll, instead something was coming from his sides. Ink, ink and more ink, they began to spew from Tsukiyo's sides. They took shape, the shape of arms  like the one he had created before. These creations would be used to create even more of his art. Six, that was the number of arms that he had control over in total. 

The six arms, every single one of them began painting and painting on the scrolls and even the ground. This was his life's enjoyment, painting with the utmost satisfaction. Even with so many arms, there was not a single mistake, not a slip or accidental  drop. Only perfection coursed through that mind and arms. He didn't even call the name of the jutsu, instead they just sprang into life. 

Shooting from the ground like geysers that could engulf anything in their blackness. It was amazing what he had done, in just two seconds, more than half of the ring had been filled with vicious animals of ink. Every single one of them with the command to kill and mangle in the most beautiful and yet brutal way possible.

Tsukiyo Shoho, would reveal his..'art'!!


----------



## River Song (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hotaru*

With two sift waves of his hands the Swords returned to his control. Ending the jutsu Cheranu stood up. Hotaru was worried this man was powerful, much too powerful for Hotaru to handle alone.

?What position do you hold within the branded?? Hotaru asked in a dull, voice.
  He wanted to know what he was up against.

Hotaru then smiling raised his hand, the hem of the sleeve slipping up to reveal his palm.

?I have not used this body in a proper fight yet. I am interested to see how it fairs.? Suddenly a barrage of poison coated senbon cascaded out of his palm.

*Kora*

The boy was good; his water ninjutsu was strong enough to divert her fire technique.  As the first strike came down she dodged to the side. Then the other two swords came down upon her. It would be quite impractical to dodge.

The two swords came down, one of water and one of steel. She chose to put herself in the way of the one of water.  As the sword reached her body she seemed to split into two the part in her body the strike of the sword. 

Kora whose body was now affected by her most usefull technique smiled; she had used Dance of 1000 feathers. Her body seemed like a jigsaw puzzle, layers of feathers connecting with each other to form her appearance.

 Then a fire jutsu appeared, another fire release user, Fire release was her second element so she wasn?t as proficient with it as she was with wind, but still she could fight this off. ?Fire release: Endan? she said as she spewed forth the combustive mist . When it came into contact with the other fire jutsu it exploded in the Sky.  Kora had distanced herself from the explosion though.

She smirked down at them, fury in her eyes ?Goodbye Children? she smirked as a part of her wrist turned into a feather. Using the razor sharp feather she slit her wrist. ?1000 Fleeting doves? she smiled as innumerable doves burst forth from her wrist, flying down at her  opponents


----------



## Chronos (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ryoji Ivery Chrono Uchiha
Ikuto Uchiha
???*
Remnants of a better tomorrow.​
The battle had had marched into Chaos... the fight was brutal and Ikuto laid on the floor while the Uchiha and Ivery stood above him, looking down on him while his eyes glowed their color in the night, rainy sky. The drops of water that made their way from Ikuto's blood head down towards his cheek making the drop turn the color of a dark, dark red.

Ikuto chakara had been exhausted to such an extent that his body was motionless, this point that course from every inch of his muscles, through his bones and organs was so dire that it even pained him to breath.

The man that stood with glowing Sapphire eyes, the very man that was once know as the strongest Ice wielder in the ninja world up until now... was standing with a blade that emanated a white layer of power. No not at all chakara. It was as it was some type of power that was beyond human comprehension.

"Of course, in the end you would lose Ikuto Uchiha. No matter how much you try we are spirits. You can't kill something that's already dead."

"That's correct. And now I was able to witness that you're vision of the future is not the correct one, and so I decided upon another choice for the world. But of course I would need part of your conviction to make this entity."

"I will spread the powers of the Uchiha upon this new entity. Meaning, he will not be Uchiha yet he will wield their strength."

"A human created by the spirits that linger the earth by yet another forbidden skill and found the dark art of recreation. We're stepping on God Territory by doing so, but we have decided."

"Ikuto Uchiha, you're no longer fit to be the worlds Savior, and so we will create someone who will push you such a feat."

Ryoji stabbed Ikuto through the stomach as Ikuto led out a scream of pain and agony as blood rushed out of his mouth, the screams made things worse as he felt that in his lugs the blood stored himself, he started to suffocate... How was he suppose to save the world if they were killing him!? 

The blade soon emanated a purple colored fog... this fog soon coursed up the blade up to the hilt of the blade, where there a gem was formed. Ryoji looked down on Ikuto as he swung his blade towards his face. The sharp tip was place on the tip of Ikuto's nose, a glow of light soon engulfed his body, he felt as if hands gripped him a pulled him deep into the ground, the pain slowly faded... as so did the vision of the world around him...

Ikuto fell, he fell into an abyss that was colored only with black. Nothing seemed to be seen for miles only a darkness that engulfed completely the area in it's darkness. It was impossible to see the surrounding, but strangely Ikuto could see his body. he continued to fall deeper and deer into this abyss. 

~*~​
Ryoji look down upon were the boy laid... the large amount of blood was the only thing that was left of this area. They would send their creation towards him... he will spend in this abyss for as long as it took to create this thing... 

"We should begin."

"Let's our creation need to be far stronger than Ikuto, we need to train him in ways that he can even surpass every ninja that the world has to offer."

"Yes... Ikuto needed to learn how darkness can affect the world. Let us put him to some trails as we finish this creation."

Chrono and Ryoji walked through the field, a shroud of light engulfed their bodies and so the slowly disappeared.

...

Moments later a room covered in white appeared. A woman stood before them with a bored expression on her face. Her hand placed on her chin as she gazed out the window, they were an endless amount of clouds followed by a golden city, with people that held wings of either black, white, blue, or gold color. 

"So you finally decided to move on with the plan Ryoji. I wasn't about to wait another eighteen years for an Uchiha of this calibur of darkness to escape my grasp. Chrono, you didn't do your part either. Am I to assume that you value your friends ideal rather than your own soul?"

"It took you eighteen years to figure that out? It would seem that you really aren't the most prestigious scientist in the realm of spirits."

"The fact that you two were allowed into such a realm is nothing more than luck. I don't understand why the grand master decided upon having you two here. But I guess whatever destiny are chained to you two must affect us in some manner. You dimension is so weak and boring, I'm still trying to figure what kind of person would choose death so willingly. 

She swayed her head towards Ryoji, who just gave her a bitter look and threw the blade towards the table and said.

"Let's begin. We need to finish this someday this century."

"Quite right..."

"You better make something interesting. Or the name of Kokonoe will forever be stain with failure."

"This coming from someone of the--"

"You better not continue..."

"So scary~ Let us begin."


*Spoiler*: _Kokonoe, scientist_ 



[/img]


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 23, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takashi LT*
> _'My eyes are red, I've been bunning'_
> 
> Yamamoto ordered every single flavour they had and made. His bowl was a monstrous mountain of ice cream. He looked at his multi coloured contraption compared to the modest girls simple Vanilla. Maybe he over did it. A little. Probably. Maybe. Most definitely. Certainly. Yeah he over did it.
> ...



*Diana LT*

Diana's eyebrow's twitched as she saw the spectacle before not believing it. He was screaming  like a sissy. She had never seen a guy act like this it was unbeliable. She shook her head as he asked her where she came from. She grew sad for a moment then shoved those feeling's aside.

"I know understand what you feel. I come from Kirigakure but now i live in Fuzen as that's the closet ninjavillage that will accept us. As you know Fuzen somehow to hold of Kiri so its their duty to help us out though they werent there to help us when we needed it!" she said as her ice cream bowl started to levetate threating to shatter. She calmed down and it slowly floated to a landing.
"Its gone. My village is gone. Burned to the ground along with everyone in it except for the ninja so our military power is still intact but our peope are gone." she said. She smiled though taunting. "I'll get them back though. Who ever did it i'll get them." she laughed rather darkly.



Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "Sounds like you were in the same botat as Akina who been with two guys over the years. We don't force her to do manly stuff but she does it alone then what we are doing at the time. I am trying to change my ways than being mean to my sister and everything. Right now I am in a situation to hurt Akina like your sister done to you, I do not want to do it intill I have more information on him, I have a feeling he going to do something stupid, like joined the branded. MY sister is old enough to deal with it, but I still want to protect her from everything." With his eyes looking at Darius punched the guard hard in the stomache to knock him out. "Let's go find the next treasure together than standing around." Darius and Hakro run down a hallway that the others did not take as they move quickly down the hallway to delue the guards.
> 
> ...



*Solidad*

Solidad sped through the gaurds only having to fight a few that she guessed were jonin. She managed to ditch them though as she did not want to waste chakra knowing she might need it later. She reached a room that looked like it contained religous objects. She recognized some jashin objects smiling a little though she did not know why she found pleasure in this. She looked and found what she was looking for. In a case she found the Stone Bowl of Buddah surrounded by other objects of Buddah.

I hope to find the gleam of the fallen dew
But nothing can I see
why did you call yonder to Mount Ogura  she recited the erse smiling as she got the bowl though it tripped an alarm. Damn it she better hurry to find the others.

*Diana*

Diana merely used the gaurds as shields to block attacks and kill them too. Though she just casted them in genjutsu walking by as they were immobolized. Fools. They think that can take her. They were all low level chunnin so no trouble really. She reached a room the reminded her of the ocean. She saw it was an aquarium. She looked around hoping to find a treasure here. She looked and saw it. 

Time has past swiftly as I have waited to see the shell you promised.
They say that I wait in vain...Could this be so?  she said reciting the line that told her she found the Swallow's Cowrie Shell. She levetated the object to her triping another alarm. Damn she should have been more careful but oh well she got what she wanted she she left to find the others.

*Darius*

Darius nodded to Hakro as they ran to search for the last item.
"Yea its a fase. I'm sure she'll grow out of it and become stronger. I know how you feel though as i feel the need to protect my sister even though he deosn't want it and makes fun of me." he said using Swift Release to pumble a few gaurds. The reached to grand doors. Inside there was gold with Chinese Lung Dragons decorating it. It looked like a meditation room or a place to pray. She looked around and saw a great dragon statue across looking at them. He smiled.

"Oh arrow of mine with power pure and immense to slay the dragon
Do your good deed fast and swift, grasp the crystal in its neck " He said the poem line.
"The Jewel of the Dragon's Neck placed on a statue of a dragon's neck? How unoroginal." he said using his great speed to appear before the dragon and then proceded to remove the jewel which activated another alarm. It seems everyone did as alarms filled the whole room. So much for being stealthy.
"Oh well we better hurry and find the others. Can you take us there Hakro?" he asked appearing next to him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 23, 2011)

*Pyro/Vanitas*

"God damnit you little turd!!! Between you and the knight I'm never going to get to burn that sweet piece of ass over there, well never say never isn't that what they say? Never mind it looks like I gotta dig deeper inside my bag of tricks...Hmm..." Pyro snapped his fingers and the sky cleared up immediately as the two chakrams he through returned to his waiting outstretched hands. The blades on the chakrams began to spin wildly as fire began to swirl around them, almost as if the air around them were ignited by some kind of invisible accelerant.

"Fire is a beautiful mistress, it dazzles the eye with it's luminance, it keeps us warm in winter, and it's ability to cause destruction is truly unmatched. That sounds like my kind of woman, that or an immortal woman. A woman that could take on the power of my flames, someone I could burn over and over and over again without the risk of them dying." Pyro eyed Thalia menacingly as her and Axus seemed to be trying some kind of trick with lightning.

"Bone brat if you give up the girl I'll let you leave here with your life. She is all I desire. You don't even know who she really is. She could be some kind of mutant, or even worse maybe she is some kind of demented demi-god who is the leader of a cult." Pyro flashed a deadly smile that was meant to show he knew exactly what he was playing at with Thalia, he knew who she was and he wanted her for himself.

"You don't seem to know who I am..." Vanitas was floating from the crater, not jumping up, he was floating above the ground. This was one of the special abilities of his Void Gear.

"You see that girl over there. I've spent three years tracking her down and you're out of your mind if you think you're going to just walk out of here with her."

"Hero boy you should have stayed in that hole now you're going to have to die..." Pyro didn't turn around or acknowledge Vanitas until he started to crack up laughing. Pyro sort of just cocked an eyebrow trying to figure out what was so funny about his death threat.

HAHAHAHAHA!!! Some two bit B-list side villain thinks he's going to "kill" me? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That's a hoot. Guess what buddy I am the villain in this story!!!"Vanitas touched down on the ground as it began to shake as his suit began to let off steam, but Pyro just stood there shaking.

"TWO BIT VILLAIN!?!?!? YOU PIECE OF SHIT I'M GOING TO REDUCE YOU TO ASH!!!" The ground began to shake around Pyro as fire-nature chakra began to form an aura around him. The air around him had streaks of fire flying across, like miniature shooting stars of some sort. The ground at Pyro's feet began to sink in as red electricity began to spark around him, as if the air around him was superheating. 

*BOOM*

He was enveloped in a large single pillar of fire. When it dissipated he stood there in a new form...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

I was thinking hurting Akina through her boyfriend, but that would make her stronger too. "Let's keep moving before we get captured." He was thinking why the alarm did not went off for him but he was a test subject to see what was going on it and happen to everyone else even Akina. As they exit the room they were surrounded by Chunin and Jonin. Hakro's wolves attack them behind as Hakro use some strong jutsu to knock out the rest as him and Darius run with his wolves to get to the fifth floor as they used the stairs. He heard more people coming their way it smelled bad to him. "You can kill the next bos if you want, I am about to kill everyone on this floor, set for youand me." He unsheathed the tokijin.

Thousand Birds Current on himself as the sword obsorb the attack. Hakro stab his sword into the floor letting all the lighting go in to the floor zapping everyone. Murise already escaped the floor as he took the elevator down to the first floor. Akina was waiting for the guy who beheaded the guy using the reverse blade sword. She was guessing everyone was waiting for her on the fifth floor. Domino noticed tht the power went out. He was thinking that his master over board to kill everyone on the floor he was on with Darius. He and Akina run up the stairs to meet up with everyone or her brother if anyone did not get their butt up to the fifth floor. She smelled the sword that came from it as she did not knock the person out but kill the person that needed to be killed.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kaguya Axus*


He didn't give a darn about what Pyro was saying he just looked at him. He ignored both there chatter as the raiton charge had overloaded his body pushing him beyond his levels temporarily. He grabbed thalia and shunshin'd away to a suitable location for her to juice him from a distance. He used his speed to make his way back on the scene in time to find Pryo had transformed. The flames reached high into the sky a spectacle which was amazing yet frightening. A smile had appeared as he was just like Innocentios now and becoming a great ball of fire was retarded. He looked around to see the shattered pieces of the hyoton bones man it was incredible they survived. He used the manipulating attack blades jutsu to hover all that he could find in the air. He speeded fiorward hoping to distract Pyro. He unleashed the Hyoton spears hoping to gain his attention so Vanitas could smash him.


----------



## River Song (Jul 23, 2011)

*Rika*

She walked down the streets of Fuzen. Her presence and image parting people as she walked. She had just finished an assassination mission, a rare difference from her usual seduce and capture type assignments. She was wearing a black leather corset. The right sleeve was covered in blood while the left one was torn. The corset split at the top to reveal the top of her lace bra, which was black contrasting to her ghostly white skin.  She also wore black skinny jeans which fit her perfectly.

She parted the crowds until she reached the gates of Fuzen. She waltzed through effortlessly, no guards questioned the Kage?s daughter who was known as a prodigy in the torture and interrogation core. She walked out into the beautiful woodland, the smell bombarding her sense. She walked out and into a small field, smiling as she heard the rush of water.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

This day just wasn't his day he had to train with munenori his Kaguya Pantera. The training was harsh but they both were trying there best to get to the next level before this mission got kicked off. They had returned to the fields near fuzen it had been a place Sanu had come to think allot. Seeing as it was the best spot to test there reflexes and watch the beauty of the landscape be destroyed they trained. Sweat slid from them both as they were locked in a head to head dash claws and bones clashed forcing them both into a stalemate.

Both of them were unaware of the beauty walking into there domain. They were feral and in an intense state of mind. Everything that moved felt it needed to be destroyed. When her presence was know Sanu and Munenori went to this unknown girl trying to figure out why she had disturbed them.


----------



## River Song (Jul 23, 2011)

*Rika *

She heard the two boys approach her, there sweat mixing with the stench of over-active hormones. She flicked a bit on non-existent lint of her corset.

?Why hello boys. By the smell of you you were either having gay sex or some derivation of it or sparring.? She smirked at the boys, her perfect teeth on display. Her appearance was everything in her job and as such her hair was soft, her teeth were white and of course probably the most useful tool when you were a seductress, her high heels were sharp.

She stalked down towards the boys, her hips swaying. Just because she was off duty didn?t mean she couldn?t have some fun. ?So who are you boys, I haven?t smelt you before? she asked her eyes that had the markings of the blind eye glinted mischievously, this could be an opportunity for Rika to have some fun.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika *
> 
> She heard the two boys approach her, there sweat mixing with the stench of over-active hormones. She flicked a bit on non-existent lint of her corset.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu LT*

Gay sex, Sanu looked at Munenori while Munenori looked at him. Munenori was a panther and animal and this lady had mistaken him for a person. Sanu thought she must be blind to make such a huge mistake. Yet looking closer at her pupils it revealed she was indeed blind and merely smelled them. Sanu was tired his body bored from all the training he really wanted to relax so he answered as nicely as he could."I don't know what you mean by gay sex, nor do I does it sound like I would ever have it." Irony in his statement by him doing just that with Miraki some time ago. He ignored the hypocrisy in his statement and continued. " Who are you I ddn't see you around fuzen before or this place for that matter." He was snapped his fingers an with a poof Munenori was reversed summoned back to his place. Sanu was sweaty and needed a bath but his thoughts were focused on this mysterious girl.


----------



## River Song (Jul 23, 2011)

*Rika *

She chuckled, ?I thought I was the blind one. I am Rika Minami Shiromi, former air presumed of the Shiromi clan. I assume I lost that title when I murdered my Father. Now I am daughter to the Fuzenkage, Lady Taiyou Minami. It is quite hard not to have heard at least one member of my family go on a building wrecking rage, it?s quite common."

?Don?t knock gay sex until you try it, I?m bi myself. It might be a new experience for you. Or it might go horribly wrong and you may lack the use of your sphincter muscles for the foreseeable future.? She shrugged. She wasn?t going to let him out, she was having fun. 

?Have you even had sex before? It?s a wonderful thing, you should try it sometime? she loved making him uncomfortable with her probing questions and suggestive comments.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika *
> 
> She chuckled, ?I thought I was the blind one. I am Rika Minami Shiromi, former air presumed of the Shiromi clan. I assume I lost that title when I murdered my Father. Now I am daughter to the Fuzenkage, Lady Taiyou Minami. It is quite hard not to have heard at least one member of my family go on a building wrecking rage, it?s quite common."
> 
> ...



Sanu could have cared less for the damn bio she just gave he kinda wanted to just say meh to it all."Your the adopted daughter of the fuzenkage, wow I didn't know she was adopting ophan little bastards who kill there parents." She had struck a nerve when she said she killed her father. Sanu had to make a painful choice in his past and now both of his parents are dead by his own decisions. Humph sounds filthy to be honest I wouldn't even know were to stick myself in another boy, I mean the mouth should do but wait the anal passages?" Sanu was just flat out lying to her he had sex before recently even and it was the best damn thing he's ever done in his life. He refused to answer her last probing question as his eyes seemed to glaze over with and unconcerned look. He had hated the woman already without even knowing her story yet it didn't matter to him.


----------



## River Song (Jul 23, 2011)

*Rika *

How dare he, how dare he make assumptions about her. How dare he assume that she had another viable choice in the matter? The little runt was going to pay. 

?How dare you assume that I?m a bastard who killed their parents by choice? First I didn?t kill my mother, MY FATHER DID!? She yelled, smashing her fist into a small tree, toppling it with a deafening thud that echoed without the lifeless wood. "Then he abused me for 10 years and killed countless prostitutes, do you think I just should have stood by and let that happen. Do you think I should of stood by and watched people die, well let?s find out shall we.?

Infuriated Rika formed handseals. ?Death!? she shouted, activating her Genjutsu. She then walked up to the boy placing his hand onto her wrist.

?Tell me what would you do if you saw someone die??


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

A dim light flickered in the dark room and fluttered about. Silent steps echoed in the darkness as the light turned into two blue, white'ish flames that swirled about a shadowed figure. 

"Huh!" The two flames thrusted forward and stopped in mid-air, and the flames whipped about and apexed a foot from the lit up fists. Then, spun about again and fluttered about a little more again. 

A heavy door creaked open, and light bled into the room and revealed a short girl with white hair standing in her form still. "That's enough for today Disciple. I have a task for you." Walking into the vacant room, Byyako slid a scroll from her sleeve and placed it into Kuzunoha's hand. "I found something you might be interested in. A summoning scroll. Something like your Ninja father had right?" Kuzu bowed to byyako then looked back at the unopened scroll in her hand.

Slightly Puzzled, she slid open the scroll and looked it over. "Yeah..except his was Toads or something. But, I'll look into this Master." Looking up at Byyako, she let out a small smile. "I'm glad I can finally get back to some of my ninja responsibilities I've been neglecting. Hahaha." Byyako only slightly smirked and nodded toward her. "You may come and go as you wish now. Your basics have been completed. With that, you'll be able to learn more advanced techniques now. Instead of just the Conquering Flame." Kuzu smile widened as she stood their almost speechless. "Haha..Thank you."


Keiichi Song said:


> Summoning Mission for Pervy
> 
> Mission: Secret of Grisly Manor
> Client: Mr. Grisly
> ...





*Akira*












Soft footsteps pressed against what sounds like sand with slight groaning accompanying them. A bloodied man, clawing his way up the sandy hill, huffing and puffing as he climbs. Finally makes his way to the top. Only, to have something wrap around his leg and drag him back down into the pit he crawled from. 

Gurgled screams are muffled in the darkness and silence welcomed them both soon enough. More foot steps could be heard as a figure started to walk out of the blackness, as black sand flowed behind him like a pet. "It seems, I've located the person I despise the most...and I think it's about time I go join everyone else.." The flowing black sand, forms into a small disc and floats underneath his feet. Stepping lightly onto it, the covered man hovers into the air. Revealing the slue of dead bodies in the pit he tortured his enemies in.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Rika *
> 
> How dare he, how dare he make assumptions about her. How dare he assume that she had another viable choice in the matter? The little runt was going to pay.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu LT*

The woman before him started to do some hand seals so she was a blind ninja? Death what the hell was it some sort of one hit kill jutsu or something. As she placed her wrist on Sanu and said her words Sanu didn't careless. "I'm a ninja I kill people all the time. Everyone is disposable no one is to be cared for no one." His thoughts went back to Miraki yet he couldn't allow himself to think such a thing never could he. His wasn't in love he just had a like for the person he had his first time with only a like. But what she said about being abused has mad him remember watching him mother be raped and beaten while he was being forced to watch and then eventually contribute.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 23, 2011)

*Chrono/ Ryoji/ Kokonoe

Ikuto Uchiha and Orihara Izaya*

A cursed fate​
"Is it done...?"

Said Chrono as he sat it what seemed to be a sofa. Gripping his katana tightly on the hilt as he rubbed the steel with a sturdy towel. The blade shined as he looked at it's reflection, the reflection showed Ryoji stading next to Kokonoe. A table with a human body laid there, on top of a table. 

"You shouldn't rush perfection you know?'

"He's not rushing perfection, he's rushing you."

"Nice saying Ryoji."

Kokonoe brought the lollipop up to her mouth and ignored that comment, to her she was perfection incarnate. Human's to her were about as useful as trash though some brought interest to her, such as Ikuto and the boy called Vanitas...

It would seem that many would share their fate in the future.

"Bring the boy out Ryoji."

Ryoji sighed as the blade that he used to extract the drakness from Ikuto appeared once more in his hands slicing the air, Ikuto ripped through the space of the area and soon Ikuto came out of that hole. His wounds were healed, but he hasn't regain consciousness yet. But...

It's been already two months....

"I see, he still unconscious. Being in the Abyss will do that to you. truth be told you gambled his safety. Being in the Abyss will mean he could either die or sleep like that for eternity. But seeing how the chakara flows so... calmly around his body it would seem that he's going to wake up... eventually that is."

Ryoji lifted Ikuto and placed him next to the body that held the orb of drakness...

"Orihara Izaya will be him name"  

"Isn't that the name of one of the great cardinals?"

"And your love interest?"

"S-shut up!!"

"Figures."

"I actually am disappointed..."

"Tsk... whatever. I'll start the reawakening of both... stand clear."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sakurai Aburame*

Sakurai walked through the gates of the Sand Village to see many dead already. *"Are the Angels late or is it just me?..."* Sakurai folded over a couple of mangled bodies with a broom handle form the side of the street to move the bodies out of his way. He heard a lot of talking near by and decided to go check out the situation.

*"Surprising a man on fire."* Sakurai stood in a street that had demolished buildings because of the fight. Sakurai bent down and fumbled with the ashes that the man had caused to make. *"Fire style... Using it to destroy life, when I use it to create life."* Sakurai stood up and began signaling hand signs. *"An initiate will always do their job I guess."* Sakurai finished his last hand sign getting his body ready. The kikichu insects began to feed on the fire chakra and with the added bonus of the mutation the insects began to balloon all over his body.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 23, 2011)

*Una Ell'Kra
*
Una felt her weapon get tugged in another direction opposite of it's intended target, instead it was used to stab at the 15 foot Soul Summoning, Bahamut. She sliced at his knee involuntarily causing the beast to cry out, it's ear splitting roar being heard through out most if not all of Sunakagure. The beast went to bended knee as it's wound sparked with the electricity of it's master's Bastard Sword. But that wasn't all, Akina laid down attack after attack on the wounded beast, but Bahamut was strong. It used it's wing's as a shield to take the brunt of her attacks, the only thing that effected it immensely was the fire dragon projectile Akina laid down onto it. The gargantuan beast fell over the minute it was hit by, a loud thud and the destruction of houses beneath it's body echoing through the battlefield.

The battlefield was soon soaked in water from the Sand Siblings joint water attacks it didn't take long for Una to deduce their next course of action as their mother began to float above the ground.

"Come on kiddies this is really busch league. You need to come at me with a better strategy. I'm faster, stronger, more experienced, and way more beautiful than you pipsqueaks. It's a shame though, that such a promising young lightning type is going to have to die here!!!" Una leapt into the air as Hakro plunged his sword into the water soaking the battle field, she was going to have to move fast as the water was an excellent conductor for the electricity. She wasn't like Bahamut the electricity would be a problem for her if shocked, but not for him... Putting her fingers together in a cross shape...

*POOF*

A cloud of smoke formed above her and from that cloud another Una was there. This other Una grabbed ahold and hoisted the original higher up into the air before hitting the ground and disappearing in a poof of smoke. Una began to seal with great speed and even better precision before putting her right outward all her fingers pointed to the water.

*"Suiton: Goshokuzame"* From the electrified water on the ground the dorsal fin of one of the world's greatest predators could be seen, five hungry sharks, but this was far more dangerous. Not only was it coated in electricity, but these were constructs of water as well. The sharks circled their prey before jumping up and springing forward toward their targets. Two for Akina and Alis while only one for Hakro who was conducting the electricity into the water. As Una was about to land Bahamut came and caught her, she stood perched on it's shoulder.

"Try not to get eaten... I've still got some plenty of tricks in the bags for the Kazekage and her abominable children!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 23, 2011)

*Alis, Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro Was thinking the lighting was not going anything for awhile and while holding the sword would not get strike by lighting as a shark came at him he pulled the sword up will obsorbing the lighting running of the water that kept the lighting kept going. Hakro was thinking we are going to have a fish fry. Akina noticed the two fish she quickly unsheath her gothic looking kanata. She jumped on to her staff, as she hold three swords and slice and dice the two sharks by using her blue crystal release to muplicat the swords to move quickly to cut them in halgf as blood cover her. She saw some thing, really saw something. It was a blue color and was thinking it was ability to the blue crystal release. She saw what was happing as the blue color that was fading in and out. This was freaky or their was so much sound on going, what was going on, it will go away later back to darkness.

Alis did not need to focus her attention on her children as she needed Akina's help after this combo attack she was going to pull off with Ichibi. She noticed that the sharks jumped up to where she was floating, she was thinking this was back in the day with my own sensai. Alis created two Chakra Scalpel to slash both of the sharks as the sharks were cut and they went away. Alis looked over at Akina who was cover in the sparks of water from the sharks thinking it was blood. Alis was thinking her beasts was wounded. Akina had a feeling that her mom anted her to created another fire projectile dragon. She was going to make a combino attack with the wind and fire at the same time. She could focus on the target as to keep what in the world what was happing to her eyes that connected to her brain.

Akina did a few handseals as she move the tessaiga in a circle around her to make a compressed projectile of wind spirling towards Bahanut and Una. As the wind compressed she did a few more handseals to make a fire projectile with thw wind conpressed projetile to make a firey wind as it hits it's target. Ichibi was thinking use me as another attack later, too much is still going on for me to attack. Alis was thinking the same thing as she does a few handseals  to control the water that still had the lighting running through it.  She muplicated to her and moved it in to a waterfall to hit Una. It seemed like it but used it in another way to move it like her sand and reach out and grab as she mae it move in other ways to keep it going in other ways to keep the water flowing as is it now to strike at any moment.

Hakro watched everything, his sister would tell him something later, he was not thinking about anything else to just protect his small family he had. His sord was store up with lighting at the moment and it was not a good idea to shoot a ball of lighting due to the speed that Una could go at.  He wanted to end this soon, he was doubting it though. This was his chance to get close enough to Una and her beast. He jumped into the air as he released the lighting from the tokijin as the lighting surround the sword, as he was in the air he aimed for Una to slash her across the upper chest. He was determine to get this women out of his village.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 24, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Hotaru*
> 
> With two sift waves of his hands the Swords returned to his control. Ending the jutsu Cheranu stood up. Hotaru was worried this man was powerful, much too powerful for Hotaru to handle alone.
> 
> ...



*[Midnight]*

He smiled at this boys attempts at battling, but it seemed he finally acknowledged that he was fighting someone of superior skill.

"If you really must know, I'm a Vice-Commander, leader of Iwagakure."

He watched as he brought his sleeve up, showing the kids palms. Soon after a barrage of senbons shot directly at Midnight. Midnight simply closed his eyes as he lowered his hand and the senbon came directly at him. As they almost hit him they seemed to reflect off a few inches in front of him. After the entire barrage had been reflected off Midnight smiled as he said:

"So you're a fighter that uses items and jutsu huh? Well looks like you're at a complete disadvantage, as I'm the worst match-up for you possible. Especially with you being a puppet user, which means you don't fight at close range at all."

Opening his eyes he took a step forward as he continued:

"So unless you have something different to bring to the table I'll just end this now."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Kora*
> 
> The boy was good; his water ninjutsu was strong enough to divert her fire technique.  As the first strike came down she dodged to the side. Then the other two swords came down upon her. It would be quite impractical to dodge.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*
_The Dragon Over The Seas and Heavens_

Shirou's feet landed cleanly on the ground next to the lightning user. A shock ran through his body as he landed. It was the pain emitting from the injuries and burns he was dealt. They screamed at him to stop fighting and retreat. That was usual, any warrior knows not to give into such demands unless truly necessary.

They clutched his body, but he would resist and ignore it. Shirou is able to put up through this. His knees were still bent, still trying to recover. There wasn't just that, it was the exhaustion that came into play. It was showed by the harsh breathing he was having as the lightning-user informed that he was allies with Kei. 

That was fine, it was one-less person to take care of. In any case it seemed like he could trust him. Shirou didn't even glace at him, only listened to his voice while recovering. "..Ha....Ha...Ha...Shirou Setsuko." he simply stated his names without any pleasantry. The woman seemed to have been unhurt by his last attack, but it wasn't all too bad. 

Anything that those blades touch is weakened and slowed down by 10%. They were at least making some result in the battle. Shirou had to get rid of this exhaustion first. "_Divine Mother's Mercy: Remove Exhaustion_!" Shirou's body flashed brightly with a blinding light for only two seconds. He looked completely rejuvenated even though his body was still in pain. 

With Divine Mother's Mercy activated, he no longer felt exhaustion in his body. The Saint stared up at the army of doves that couldn't possibly be counted, flew in the sky. They were like miniature angels of death that would clip away at their lives if they did not fight back. Shirou thought through his mind on what he could possibly do. The doves came at them, in reaction Shirou began chopping away at the creatures swiftly.

Ascalon had the ability to be very effective and more powerful against beings that were not human. Even so, his body and flesh was still being bitten away by the doves, painful they were. His blood was flying around, almost painting the ground red. There was no doubt, if this kept up they would be killed. However, in this pain an idea came to his head, although he needed more than just himself. "Noctis!! I'm going to unleash another water release jutsu, could you perhaps add on one of lightning release into the equation? She dosen't seem to be very fond of your lightning ninjutsu!!" Shirou called out to him as he chopped away in great speed, the pain slowing him down. 

He swung powerfully, at that time an opening for him was made. Several handseals were created in that time. "_Water of Purity: Water Release - Water Dragon Projectile Technique_" water swirled with great pressure, forming into a dragon. The dragon of water raged through doves, reaching for their attacker. With that he expects Noctis to add his own jutsu to that.

Then after that would happened, Shirou leaned his water blades near Noctis. "Think you can add some lightning onto this?" he asked again, still only paying attention to the enemy. The lightning would surge through both of the blades of water that he wielded. "_Configuration of Water & Lightning: Twin Heaven Blades!!_" Shirou would announce that name of the blades that surged with even more power(IF Noctis does it). He would then jump full strength into the air, following behind the path the dragon created and also for cover. 

After the dragon would have done it's use, Shirou would quickly make his way up to their foe. His hands clenching tightly onto the blades, pouring in more strength. "HAAAA!!!!!!!!" The Child Born Under The Star of Purity would slash down with both of the blades, making an 'x' formation and attempting to end Kora.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

*Vanitas/Pyro*
_Slumped Over and Worked Over_

Pyro stood there his body ablaze like a walking,talking, funeral pyre. His very breath was inferno, this man was the embodiment of fire now. His body radiated intense heat into the atmosphere, the environment appearing to rend as his torridity caused a mirage effect on the area. This was not just some manner of jutsu, or a skill given to this man by birthright, it was the power of Kekkai Genkai gone awry. 

Vanitas had come across this before, a much more grotesque abomination but this man in front of him had become a mutate, something inhuman. This was the power was not meant for this man and because it had been given to him he became a monster. He was wielding the power of the Mugenshi, the seal of fire on his chest was prominently lit. So it would seem that Vanitas' earlier suspicions were correct someone was giving out the birthright of his people as if it were some kind of common street drug. A steroid that gave people horrible powers, this was an absolute atrocity...

"I'm not the smartest person in the world but I can put 2 and 2 together. You know too much and that seal... it looks like someone is a double agent. But if that's the case then you should know that they won't let you have the girl and I won't let you have her either."Vanitas still had a bunch of his chakra he didn't want to use _it_ yet. Not when their were other threats looming around the periphery.

"Do you know how powerful I am you masked freak. I could raze this whole country to the ground if I wanted to, my power is limitless. I am not afraid of anyone, I want that girl and I will take her." That was all Vanitas needed to hear... He disappeared from sight moving at speeds in excess of mach 1.5, no footsteps could be heard no sonic boom, this was pure "blink and you miss it" speed. 

He reappeared in front of Pyro launching a flurry of jabs and straights at the human torch only to have him bob and weave out of the way of the blows, throwing hundreds of punches in the span of seconds. Vanitas picked up his pace coming at Pyro much more frantically and hectically he jumped in the air and spun his body, using the added momentum to drive his heel into the side of Pyro's face. The blow snuck right in and send Pyro flying as a bunch of bone spears came shooting at him courtesy of Axus. 

Pyro outstretched his hands and feet flying through the air in a spread eagle position. In this form he didn't just see the area, no their were waves he could see, using his powers he began to bend these waves around himself and coat his body in them curling into a ball. He stopped his motion completely as he burst from the ball, changing the electromagnetic energy around him into microwaves and pushing outward as he reduced the Hyoton Bones to nothing but ash. It was an impressive show but the man he was fighting was relentless and any opening was going to be exploited, Vanitas was upon him again Pyro wide open. He started by unleashing a furious right hook into the gut of the man on fire, then following up with an uppercut to send him upward into the air. Pyro was hit square in the jaw by Vanitas blow, the force knocked him about 10 feet up into the air. Using the flight capabilities of the Void Gear with his own speed Vanitas was able to get into position and wait for Pyro's body to get into range. Bringing his hands together Vanitas swung down nailing Pyro with a double axe handle and knocking him back into the ground. Dust and smoke rose up from the crater created from the impact of Pyro's fall as Vanitas stayed suspended in the air, flying.

"What's wrong after the giant light show I thought you would be....

*Kukukukuku*

The smoke cleared and Pyro's body wasn't there but Vantias could feel the area above him getting hotter, then like a ton of bricks he felt an impossibly strong force hit him in the head. His body was sent plumetting back down to the ground, the velocity of his fall was ridiculous as the striking force he was hit with was enough to make him feel concuss in moments, but Vanitas' body never hit the ground. As it was about to Pyro was already waiting down below for him, he cocked back his fist and drove it forward into the upper chest cavity of Vanitas sending the masked boy flying into the nearest building. The force of the punch was so devastating that Vanitas was knocked clear through the building his body skipping like a rock across the pavement, but it wasn't just the one building no his body carried clear through another one, and another one, and another one before it stopped.

Vanitas sat there slumped over and worked over, the man he was fighting was a monster through and through. His body ached all over as the Void Gear was ready for activation, but he refused to use it, not yet. What about *"that jutsu"*; no he shook his head in defiance as he staggered to his feet. He needed to think fast, he needed help if he was going to take this guy out...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*












Shirou Setsuko was the long haired boy's name as he finally had revealed. Noctis smiled but he knew it wasn't the time to be carefree in the situation they both were in. The woman in the sky was smirking with her killer intentional eyes looking straight down upon the two boys. She started to attack by using a technique involving a significant number of doves flying down upon them. This technique was unavoidable, the range of the doves covered almost the whole area with no place to escape to. 

"This isn't good... I can't use another Fire Release Technique to eliminate that Wind Technique of hers...." Noctis clenched his teeth but the boy behind him who was exhausted suddenly looked much better. He jumped forward taking out the doves coming in front of the Prince. As he was slicing through many of the creatures, "Noctis!! I'm going to unleash another water release jutsu, could you perhaps add on one of lightning release into the equation? She dosen't seem to be very fond of your lightning ninjutsu!!" 

He looked above him and nodded, "It's just Noct. We have to be quick about it considering her wind technique will soon obliterate us. Plus I don't even know if my chakra can merge with you chakra perfectly, but it is worth attempting it if it means to help defeat her!" Noctis saw before him a huge Water Release technique that changed into a form of a dragon heading right towards the woman with great speed through the doves. 

The Prince smirked as he took out his right arm and jumped into the air and over Shirou's shoulder appearing in front of him. Suddenly chakra started to charge up in his right hand as it increased in size and turned stable taking the form of a lance. Noctis quickly embedded his left hand on top of his right hand and started to use fire manipulation changing the colour of the lance to glowing red. As Noctis directed the flame lance to the woman, the lance formed into a dragon,

"Fire Release: Raiden Flare Kanenkon!!!" 



Suddenly the dragon emitted electricity out of his scales and charged directly at the woman at great speed eating through the doves. It spiraled around the Water Release tech that Shirou used and fused into a technique containing Fire, Water, and Lightning elements. The resulting technique was big enough to take out the whole sky as it was charging towards it.

Shirou then leaned his water blades near Noctis, asking for lightning manipulation onto the blades. Noctis closed his eyes and sighed, "Don't keep me waiting...." Noctis hovered his hands over the blades and lightning streams started to engulfed the blades. Until the streams quickly finished embedding itself onto the blades, Shirou then thrusted himself forward riding on top of the dragon heading straight for the woman. Noctis then covered back up for Shirou was the doves for coming at him by releasing jet streams of fire from his mouth and manipulating the streams to act as a shield for Shirou. "Make this hit count Shirou!" Noctis yelled behind him as Shirou closed in on the woman striking his blades upon her.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kaguya Axus/Kaguya Sanu*
_They who defies finality_

The display of raw power he just saw didn't make him scared in the least. Yet he felt a kick inside him something like pride being unleashed he couldn't stop it. " My Body My Rule." Sanu had awakened from his spiritual journey inside himself. He took control of the body seeing the situation has turned from grim to dire. He knew he needed to help yet getting close to him would be sudden death. Yet his new raiton infused body could do it seeing as the power up she gave Sanu was acting like raiton armor yet way more weaker then the original. He needed a plan and needed to execute it well. He prepared his body by hardening the bone tips in his fingers. His plan was to stall for time until Vanitas could get back in action. This guy was fast yet he wasn't smart all he needed was a direct hit from Pyro to latch onto him with his bones. After such his dance of the wolverine should allow him with his raiton infused chakra at least damage his now total katon body and at least stun him for a little bit of time. He knew Pyro may be inhuman but his brain still uses electricity to work or so he though. 

Sanu began by changing the calcium in his bones forcing his bones to shape and enlongate inside the forearm. He started concentrating and molding his chakra to his hands to focus all the raiton thalia had gave him into the blades he was forming. They pushed through Sanu's skin he had forced there growth beyond the skin ripping and tearing flesh as they shot from his hands. There were three six inche bone blades visible after they had shredded through the flesh to be revealed to the world.  After there creation and during he concentrated as much chakra he could spare into them creating a spectacle of visible blue chakra and crackles of raiton around the bones. He needed to body flicker as soon as he could and do it well. He had practiced his Shunshin for so long he needed merely to see the distance he wished to go to activate it. As his body seemed to sway he disappeared from sight seemingly vanishing into thin air as he closed the distance between him and pyro. He was counting on Pyro's superior relexes to catch him in a hit so he could retaliate effectively. His reflexes and strength were out matched by this monster but his hope rested not on winning but merely getting this raiton into his system. 

If he could get just one tiny little raiton scratch on him thalia could use that to her advantage or vanitas could rip it open wider. Axus and Sanu both poured all there strength as they finally got close enough to him. They needed him to hit them they banked on this or else they were finished. Once they appeared they slashed with all there might allowing the raiton to leave the bone blades with there force of there momentum. Even if the blades didn't make contact all the raiton they focused from there body would. As the moment grew to seemingly hours as time slowed as they watched in slow motion there hand doing the attack hoping it would do anything to help.


----------



## River Song (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kora*

She watched as these men collaborated. They were4 a dangerous duo, considering their attacks but she was not going to fall for the same combination of elements again. It was simply a B-rank jutsu primped up with another element; this was far from enough to beat her. The feather which was still on her wrist, idling waiting to be used.

She the feathers and which the doves had turned to were scattered across the ground, it looked like snow. Snow that was tainted and stained by the crimson tint of blood.  Kora observed the coming dragon with cool indifference.

She once again took hold of the bloodied feather as with unmatched elegance she slit it further down her wrist. The resulting was a new wave of dove bursting forth from her wrist. These doves unlike her feathers were alive so the electricity weakness didn?t apply to them so much because even if it did kill them, there kamikaze birds they were going to die anyway. 

The doves flew into the dragon, exploding on target. The brilliant explosions lit up the sky, sparks and feathers flying everywhere.  When the spectacular explosions came to a halt she saw the sword boy fling towards him.
Some of the feathers on the ground began to soar up circling the boy, seeming to do a dance. Then they formed a wall at the point where the swords would swing down, giving Kora the chance to move away falling gracefully to the ground to land on a bed f collected feathers.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou cursed under his breath as the dragon was dispersed by the collected power of the doves. Even so, he had an opening, swinging forth with the blades. Yet they didn't make it as well being stopped by the wall of feathers she created. It was irritating but Shirou couldn't let himself get too riled up. They had to think of something to deal with her.

Shirou's chakra was running low and eventually he wasn't going to be able to do much. Now was the time to be careful with his actions. The Saint's eyes pierced down at the woman that gracefully landed on the feathers on the ground. He didn't need any special foresight to tell, Noctis was in her sights. The Saint used both of the swords to help push him off the wall of feathers ad give him a better boost. 

Sending himself shooting down at the Branded woman. Slicing away at the doves that got in his pathway. As he would come into range, he swung down with Ascalon like an axe.Then after that he would swing horizontally with the other blade of water and lightning. Ascalon would then stab into the ground, giving the boy leverage and helping him rise with a strong kick to her head.


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Gumi had smiled at Kei warmly as it seemed that she had made a new step towards the future. Many people that were stuck in the past couldn’t even think about the future let alone make a step, they were always held down by what if, or maybe, so many questions that boggled their heads and made them ache. Kei finally let go those shackles in her past and finally smiled a smile that warmed a bright day…Gumi sighed…

It fit the girl face so nicely, that smile…

“Gumi…” Kei called out, Gumi turned around to see the girl looking at the sky, her eyes warm and looking at the vast blue sky, “You think there a hell?”

Gumi laughed, “Why do you asked?” 

Kei never believed their was an afterlife, maybe a next life but never an afterlife where all you do was look down from above and watch your future blossom like wild fire. Kei never believed in those things and she never thought about it till now. Maybe it was because of the aching feeling in her chest, Kei touched her heart and then smiled…

“Nothing…Never mind…He in a better place…” Kei said as she continued to hum the song, he was in a better place, forever and always inside her heart of all places. Gumi looked back to see the closed eyes girl humming a tune that she only knew…

And a nice tune it was


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 24, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> I was thinking hurting Akina through her boyfriend, but that would make her stronger too. "Let's keep moving before we get captured." He was thinking why the alarm did not went off for him but he was a test subject to see what was going on it and happen to everyone else even Akina. As they exit the room they were surrounded by Chunin and Jonin. Hakro's wolves attack them behind as Hakro use some strong jutsu to knock out the rest as him and Darius run with his wolves to get to the fifth floor as they used the stairs. He heard more people coming their way it smelled bad to him. "You can kill the next bos if you want, I am about to kill everyone on this floor, set for youand me." He unsheathed the tokijin.
> 
> Thousand Birds Current on himself as the sword obsorb the attack. Hakro stab his sword into the floor letting all the lighting go in to the floor zapping everyone. Murise already escaped the floor as he took the elevator down to the first floor. Akina was waiting for the guy who beheaded the guy using the reverse blade sword. She was guessing everyone was waiting for her on the fifth floor. Domino noticed tht the power went out. He was thinking that his master over board to kill everyone on the floor he was on with Darius. He and Akina run up the stairs to meet up with everyone or her brother if anyone did not get their butt up to the fifth floor. She smelled the sword that came from it as she did not knock the person out but kill the person that needed to be killed.



*Solidad*

As she ran through the halls she couldn't help but think how annoying these alarms were. It looked as though she wasn't the only one she tripped an alarm. She tried to avoid fight as much as possible simply skipping over the enemies. Like she said she did not like to kill and fighting had to wait as she was in a hurry and needed to conserve energy as the fight was only just begining. She reached the fifth floor. She saw Akina just arrive.
"Hey i got the Stone Bowl of Buddha!" she said waving it happily in the air.

*Diana*

Diana didn't have to fight much as her genjutsu immobolized opponents or hid her from view. She spent some chakra but not as much as if she fought them. She hurried her pace to the fifth floor destroying alarms as she spotted them as they were really giving her a head ache. As she reached she saw Solidad and Akina.
"Not a surprise girls made it first and are on time. Typical guys late as always." she said. "I got the Swallows Cowrie Shell." she said presenting the object. "You guys got them too?"

*Darius*

"Forget them we need to get to the fifth floor with the others. Try not to fight as we might need to conserve our chakra for latter." Darius said as he ran using his speed to avoid enemies not really wasting his time on them. He just wanted to get to the others. He had a feeling these weren't the place's strongest gaurds so wasting chakra on them would leave them weak for the stronger ones to take out as if they were nothing. He got up to the floor seeing the girls there already.
"Sorry for being late but i got the Jewel of the Dragon's Neck" he said showing the beautiful glowing yellow orb with markings."Hakro is right behind me. " he said pionting back.


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

“Did you ladies enjoy the bell?”

It wasn’t long before they made it back to the main temple, where the buildings were huge and a nice smell of warm earth radiated though the air. It was a simple smell that made Kei close her eyes, if she could and didn’t have people waiting for her she would love to stay here a little longer. But then she opened her eyes and did realize that someone was waiting for her to return…Kei smiled warmly to herself as she went up the stairs…

“You know that one did, she hasn’t stopped smiling from ringing the bell.” Gumi said as she laughed and pointing behind her to Kei

Kei shook her head, “Oh shush you Gumi…” she smiled, Gumi giggled as she turned back to Ceil who had changed his wear to something more presentable and monk like. The outfit was so big on him it was too cute, it almost looked like the outfit ate his small frame. The sleeves were two sizes too big and the way everything dragged made Kei want to talor it to his size…

“Are you interested in some tea?” Ceil asked, “I sat some out…Gumi, it your favorite black tea no sugar.” He smiled at the woman behind the woman

Kei turned to Gumi, “You know him?” Kei asked wondering for the longest

Gumi sighed as it seemed to pain her, Ceil looked at her with serious eyes…

“He is my younger brother…”

--


PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Kyo Aosuki LT*

If anything he really hated damn bugs...

If anything this person was on his shit list next to Koji Kazama, the dead snake. Yet he was climbing up the rank with his damn persistence with staying down and it made it worst that it was now flys flying all around. Kyo couldn't track all of them and because of that he felt overwhealmed with attacks...

This shit was getting on his nerves yet he couldn't do anything yet, only thing he could think about was taking as many down as possible with his wires but still the fucker across from him could respawn as many as he wanted and Kyo would only be wasting chakra...


*"Can you kill my flies?"* Sakurai ordered a single fly to charge at Kyo with incredible speed. Then Sakurai made a single hand sign causing the fly to grow immensely. *"I want to test your strength in fire. Let's see if you can take down a cannon ball."

Oh for the love of God!!!

Kyo was in  the way of the charging fly canon ball, Kyo braced himself as the flys came charging at him at a fast rate slamming against Kyo body and pushing him back into a tree as soon as they dispearsed Kyo spat a couple of them out as he got back up...

"Fuck that hurt..."Kyo cursed as he struggled to get up, "But this is going to hurt way worst..."

Kyo grabed a kunai and quickly threw it at the tail end was a paper bomb, but behind Sakurai were wires coming and zonining in

"Bang..."*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sakurai LT*

Sakurai's clones finished their almost dance once Kyo hit the tree. The sky was dark because of how long the spar took place and all the balloon insects had fused together with what remained. *"Ahh, the pupa stage. First time I really used it in a fight."* Yet in a sudden flash of movements Kyo began a double strike. Sakurai noticed the wires from behind him because his insect clones dispersed from the sudden movement. *"Shit."* And at the same time Sakurai saw the paper bomb heading to his point. *"I have to time this right."* Sakurai threw down his hands once as if he were playing piano, and grasped them together as if he were holding something.

The paper bomb exploded and the wires ensnared Sakurai from behind. The smoke still filled the air when Sakurai noticed his next move worked. His large Infer-pupa landed in time to wrap itself around its master. *"Clever attack sir. I didn't expect that one. Luckly my clones began fusing the remaining larva."* The smoke blew away and Kyo could see Sakurai held by a little bigger than human sized insect. Both were wrapped in the metal wire and Sakurai's legs were bleeding from the last attack. *"I did expect you to get rid of one cannon ball fly, but I guessed wrong. I suppose that this move was going to incapacitate me? Insect sphere."* During the battle the kikichu insects were scattered around the feild making it easy for this technique to work. Thousands of kikichu insects swarm the opponent and covering their entire body as they feed on their chakra.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel *

That was actual a point to that the whole building does not have power anymore or you don't see the point in small details at all for a stealy one. Hakro ran up the stairs to the fifth floor and noticed that Akna clothes was ripped and cover in blood. "I know what happen to you before coming to the fifth floor. About everyone needs a breifing right." "Murise is dead with the four guarfd that he was trying to escape, as the rest of the guards are left behind to take us on. I have the Jeweled Branch of Hourai." "Nothing but a blood kill now, if that was his last wishes to the guards, they will not lead their postions at all when we enter this room or find away around it to just go to our client." Akina was doubting as the rest of the guards would still open attacked on them.

Hakro noticed that the guards were only waiting for them but waitied for what his teammates were going to say about the situation now. "I think we should just skip the open frontier if we can skip it any way and it is not nessary to kill anymore right now if we don't have to and the rest of the guards can be used to put their lives on the line for another time. Hakro was thinking if she really killed the guy they were after she needed to have some proof. Sound like she wanted to proof something on her own for once in her lifetime, but not on a s ranked mission like this. Domino throw the head of Murise at Diana for some laughs. Domino was laughing inside as a wolf's deed show something to all humans. "You two are slow I thought I was going to be the last one here when I was taking on those guys." "Don't get coky we have to finish the mission." He picked up the head to look at it more closly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The ninjutsu consisting of Water, Lightning, and Fire element exploded in the air with the collision of thousands of doves clearing out 2/3's of the sky. Noctis was impressed seeing that the woman left unharmed by both the attempt ninjutsu and Shirou's Kenjutsu. Suddenly hundreds of doves started to target the Prince charging towards him all around him. "Shi-" He was cut off by an explosion, but the Prince escaped to the ground using his Past image tech but didn't escape unharmed.

Noctis grabbed his arm as he stopped the bleeding from the explosion that he just escaped out of, *"That was too close...." *Noctis closed his one eye breathing heavily as he looked at the woman landing onto the ground. Noctis started to smirk due to the fact that the woman didn't know one thing about the situation she was about to get into. Noctis then saw Shirou charge at her with his gigantic blade taking out the doves that were coming in his way. *"This will work perfectly....."* As Noctis formed a hand seal.

As soon as the woman touched the ground with her feet, Lightning streams came right under her and turned into spikes stabbing her right through her legs, locking her into position. The streams originated from the Fire Manipulation technique that Noctis had used which had emitted lightning off of the technique dropping towards the ground. 

Just as the lightning spikes locked her into position, Shirou stabbed his sword onto the ground, giving her a strong kick to the head. As that happened, Noctis had manipulated the other amounts of the Lightning streams stored in the ground as he formed hand seals.

*"Lightning Release: Raiden Tyreign!"*

This caused Lightning streams to shoot out of the ground combining into longer sharp streams heading right for her as Shirou was making his attack. Noctis had deeply concentrated on the direction of where the streams will hit aiming it through her vital points.


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo coughed up some blood and sighed, this was getting really damn tedious with the dodging and crap. The bastard countered most of his attacks and then some, Kyo looked at the boy behind the mask. He wanted to rip that shit off and see that boys real face, it was interesting. He hated all men but this guy was getting all the hate that Kyo had bundled up inside him...

And it felt fucking good!!!

Kyo took off his eye patch and let it fall down to the ground, it was time to get serious and if anything this person desevered his all and nothing more. Kyo brushed back his hair showing off his blue and red eye...

He smirked...

"Get a good luck because this is going to be the face that you going to be calling sensei for the rest of your life!"Kyo smirked and soon the bugs swarmed him like flys like honey...

They were trying to suck out every inch of chakra the boy had.....And it was working but Kyo smirked as he felt the slight pain in his body as his chakra slowly disappeared..

"Body replacement!"Kyo quickly replaced his real body with a nearby wood that was under the boy, Kyo smirked as he was now in front of the boy

"EAT IT!!!!"Kyo yelled as his right fist caught on flames and then swung it hard at close distance to the boy face
===
*
Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Kei looked at Gumi for a minute and then looked at the two, they had no similarities except for their brown eyes and even with that Gumi?s eyes had red tint in them. Kei looked at the boy as he smiled weakly at Kei, saying yes they were siblings. Something had happened a long time ago that made Gumi turn away from their temple what was that something Kei turned to Gumi?

?Brother?? Kei repeated the last word, ?You guys look nothing alike?Sorry to say??

Gumi smiled, ?He was adopted?Right Ceil?? she asked the little boy that looked up at her

?That doesn?t matter to me, you are still my sister and I am still your younger brother.? He said as he turned around and began to lead them to the main hall. The main hall was vast and yet their was nothing but a small table in the middle of it. There at that small table that seemed like it wasn?t suppose to be there was a nice black tea set, not the one you see now with the frilly designs and the little plates and spoons that went with it that didn?t seem like it was needed.

But no, just an old style tea sets that grandparents would have and that they would only pull out when they think it hard to deal with the new aged crap that yougins seemed to produce. And around that small table were little pillows, Kei took a seat on one and it was soft. It wasn?t hard as she expected?Ceil looked up at her and smiled?

?You seem to be enjoying yourself.?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sakurai LT*

*"I have to get out of the grip of this pupa form... Bug expansion jutsu."* "EAT IT!!!" Instead of Kyo's fist going through the pupa's wrapped up arms he was thrown backwards from the sudden growth. The metal wires snapped from the sudden change in size. It looked as if the new bug was big as a house. *"I think it is time to end this. You seem to be getting the wrong idea in our spar."* Sakurai created a couple more insect clones outside of the giant insect. At the same time the insect sphere that was on Kyo had charged back for him. *"Threading technique."* At that time all the kikichu insects began to spit out chakra threads that began to fill the air. Even the ones swarming after Kyo. Sakurai crawled between the giant arms holding a out his hand as if he were about to grab a sword from his chest.


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*

"A spar is a spar, you see who is the strongest and I promise you that I will not disappoint that!" Kyo growled at Sakurai, "Or is the flames to hot for you to handle?!" Kyo laughed enjoying the fight greatly, this newbie showed promise and Kyo was going to make sure he was going to go on the right path even if he has to beat that path into the boy blood up face! He smirked as the boy began to prepare for his next attack, Kyo got ready for it...

*"THAT IS ENOUGH!!!"*

Shit that voice!

A huge gust of wind got Kyo flames even more ready for battle but Kyo battle ready attitude had dropped a considerable notches after a man with two wings came flying down and landing in the ground between the two boys. He gave Kyo a sharp stare...The Lucifer of this generation was more bearable than the one of the old...

"I told you to give the kid the mission!"Lucifer told Kyo and Kyo just rolled his eyes, this wasn't the first lecture he had from the elder angel for the way he acted

"He wanted a spar and I gave it to him..."Kyo said as he took out a cig and put it in his mouth,"Other than that it hasn't effected my patrol schedule at all...I'll just skip my lunch break and continue to patrol till someone takes the next shift."

Lucifer than turned to Sakurai,"You should ignore this one...And get to this mission."he said handing him the scroll before turning back to Kyo,"If you ever goof off during duty again you won't have to worry about lunch...You will have a 34 hour shift..."

Kyo grumbled before turning away,"What ever..."
===

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

Kei smiled at that comment, but was she really? They didn?t know that she was a ninja nor did they know that she was from one of the main ninja villages. Kei sighed and just smiled at the boy, some things were best left unsaid because who knows what could happen they could kill her for all that matter and hang her and call her a witch. Kei?s mind began to fill with what if?s before she heard the clanging of the tea cattle against the cups?

?It?s nothing?? Kei said, ?It?s been a long time since I had a calm day like this, it very interesting to say the least.?

?Where you live must be hectic huh?? Ceil asked and Kei simply nodded, he sat back down after he poured the tea, he then looked at Kei, ?I guess it time for us to explain and hopefully resolve this conflict.?

Gumi grumbled as she took her tea, ?Those elders won?t take me back, because I am a whore, I left the temple and there is no reason to come back. I am not wanted and it makes me feel worst knowing that I am trying to live in a place that hates me.?

Kei looked at Gumi, but for a minute she could see a flash of pain across of Ceil face as if he was hurt by her words. Did she really want to come back? Was she making an excuse for herself? Or was it the truth? Is that the conflict that was going on now?

?So this sparked your interest haven?t it?? Gumi asked looking at Kei, ?You been talking about yourself so much how about I tell you a little bit about me??

Kei smiled warmly, ?I would love that??


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sakurai LT*

"A spar is a spar, you see who is the strongest and I promise you that I will not disappoint that!" Kyo growled at Sakurai, "Or is the flames to hot for you to handle?!" Sakurai grinned, *"There isn't a thing that is too hot."* Sakurai was about to wrap Kyo in chakra thread and let his insects eat him alive until a giant gust of wind made his insects fly away. *"Who is that?"* Sakurai turned quick to see the Lucifer ranked Angel. Sakurai kneeled down and his insects stopped their movements and hid in the grass awaiting their return back to their master. Lucifer then turned to Sakurai,"You should ignore this one...And get to this mission." he said handing him the scroll before turning back to Kyo. *"As you bid."* Lucifer left and Sakurai opened the letter and began to read it. Once he finished he ate a chakra pill and summoned worm at its adult form. Worm grabbed Sakurai's back and all his insects flew into the are underneath their master's clothes. Sakurai used his insect cocoon technique to return to the regular amount of insects he had. *"Next stop is the client. Then to the Sand."*


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

?So long time ago, I was a priestess here.? Gumi began as she looked at her cup and smiled warmly at the memory, ?A high priestess, my family was the head members of this temple and I was upheld as the next priestess. Everyone looked up to me and I had catered to their every standards by this time a young boy had came to our temple doorsteps one rainy night and I instantly took him in and loved him like my younger brother??

?Gumi?? Ceil began but she only shook her head as she continued, there was no reason to confuse the present with the past after years of scorn and pain, the old priestess learned that well

?Times began to change and soon cities were built, the priest and priestess had became stuck and rather content in their old ways and I didn?t mind because I was one of them. I didn?t care about the outside world as long as it didn?t effect my precious inside one that I worked so hard for and cherished.? She laughed, ?But that was until the day I met him, a wondering traveller, he was a handsome man and asked for room and bored. And of course I gave it to him but not because he was eye candy but because I was high priestess.?

Kei looked down, ?It must have been hard being high priestess.? Kei said it was hard for her to be Taiyou?s daughter, she was thought to be as strong and confident as her mother but in truth it was horrible. She was nothing like her mother and she was shy unlike her mother confident rays and she didn?t really blend in like the other kids?.

?Yeah?it was hard being the daughter of a high priestess?? Gumi said after a couple minutes of silence, ?Real hard??


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai fully charged landed in front of the clients home. Sakurai brushed off the threads that were on him from using the cocoon technique. *"Worm stay right there I'll be back."* Sakurai walked up to the door and knocked. A girl answered the door, "Yes, what do you need?" Sakurai was a little surprised, *"I'm here to see Rin."*"You are speaking with her."*"You are Rin?"* Sakurai brought out the scroll and began reading it. *"Aren't you your brother's twin. Shouldn't you be a guy?"* She pouted, "Yeah, we're fraternal silly!" Sakurai nodded his head, *"Lets go then."* Sakurai made a quick set of hand signs and slammed his hand upon the ground. This summon looked exactly like worm. *"This is Larva. This will let you fly with me to the Sand village."* She seemed to be scared and began to walk backwards. "Gross a giant insect." *"Well if it helps, it probably thinks you are the gross one."* "That's not nice to say!" *"Heh, well now you know how it feels. Anyways its more afraid of you than you are of it."* She nodded and walked over to it. *"It will grab your back to help you travel faster."* She nodded and smiled when it latched onto her. "Its like a back pack, hehe." Sakurai nodded once and Worm latched onto his back and then they began to soar into the air. "Whoa, this is awesome. You get to do this everyday? I wish I had a summoning that could fly!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets*

It was a moment that the whole room had gotten silent the girl that had won Kei over with her listening skills and her advice, seemed on a world of her owns. Kei could understand but Kei thought it would have been pathetic of her if she said something of the lines of, _?Oh I understand?_ or _?Don?t worry I went though the same thing.? T_hose words annoyed her and she would hate to use it on someone that actually had helped her and progressed with her?

Because to her those words meant shit? The only thing Kei could do at this point was listening to her and let her know that she had an ear she could talk to and a person that would listen.

?So days passed and that travelling person became interested in me.? Gumi smiled, ?Look at me, he became interested in me and I was so shocked, he told me I was beautiful, he said that he would give up anything to have my hand in marriage. Those words back then made me feel that those words were love and that he seriously wanted my hand?So I asked the elders to let me be with him??

?But they refused??Ceil said his tone was deep and annoyed, ?It is a custom in the temple that priestess, no the high priestesses are supposed to marry the high priest??

Kei looked at the boy for a moment, ?But you are the high priest around here?You were suppose to marry your sister???

?Weird customs are weird?? Gumi laughed not noticing the slight blush on Ceil face, ?But I was in love, deeply in love with this man and I wanted to be with him, so one night when the priest were not patrolling the temple?I ran away from the temple, hoping to live the fairy tail life??

Again...Another long pause

"Oh I wish I could choke that fish bitch Ariel..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sakurai*

*"The Sand village is up ahead."* "Oh finnaly! I can barely feel my legs." Sakurai motioned his hand down and the insects followed his orders. They both landed in front of the gates and to dead bodies. "Oh god. My brother!" *"Calm down. These are the bodies of the Branded."* "How can you tell?" Sakurai pointed over his head. *"We have halos."* "What! No we don't!" *"So you are from the Angels. I wondered. Anyways here."* Sakurai made an insect fly underneath her clothes. *"We'll split up to look for your brother. Just use a move or something to signal me if you are in trouble, alright?"* She nodded and ran off with Larva still trapped to her back. 

Sakurai had a photo of her brother and was busy flipping over bodies looking for him.  Until he heard an explosion. Sakurai flew into the air with Worm strapped to his back and saw Rin in a fighting stance facing her brother.

"Sakurai. You made it. There is something wrong with him. He is trying to kill me." "Ahh, another initiate. You won't stand up against an Angel." *"So you reached the rank of an Angel. Why are you fighting your sister?"* "Heh, I'm defecting. Isn't obvious?" "Huh? No, don't brother! What would make you do such a thing?" "Power, of course. Anyways, stop calling me that." "Stop calling you what?" "You know as much as I do, I am not your brother!"


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jonathan*

On a cloudy Morning in Konoha staring out a dusty Window is a young Man seemingly waiting for something.

With a calm voice he said to himself:
"*It should be ready any second now.*"

With crossed Arms he was then taking a look towards a large desk filled with quite the Number of apparatuses.
Most namely a Florance Flask with some Substance being heated on a Bunsen Burner that started boiling.

"*.....*"

Watching it silently the Man took few step towards it and turned off the Bunsen Burner.

"*It's ready.*"

He walked towards a old looking drawer opening it and brought out...
A Cup of instant Noodles written on it to be flavoured as "Creamy Chicken" as well as silverware.

He opened the Lid and placed it onto the Table followed by grabbing Tongs that took a grip onto the Flask and poured it's contains onto the Noodles and closing the Lid again.

After 2 minutes he smiled and reopened the Lid grabbing the silverware and wolfing down the Noodles.

When he was done (which didn't take too long) he cleaned up.

"*Ah that was good...now to see what the Village is up to.*"

He grabbed bronze Object and put it into a holster which was attached to his left of his ribs.

"*Safe is safe.*"

He said while he shrugged then wanted to leave his House but noticed alot of letters on the Ground that came in through the Mail Slot.

"*More Love Letters.*"

Smirking he ignored them and left.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Una Ell'kra*
_Bond_










​
With the family launching a silly little combo attack, Una took swift action. Bahamut flew down towards her to avoid the attacks after him, before reaching his claw out to Una. His large, metallic claw touched Una's finger, creating a large burst of lightning that spread out in an arc, blocking the techniques after the two except the wind and fire combination. She let out a painful scream as the lightning ran through her body, electrocuting her. Doing this was risky, as Bahamut's chakra was easily twice that of a Tailed Beasts', and just touching it could injure a regular human. Una was used to this pain of connecting their chakra, but it seemed to be stronger.

*MEGAFLARE*

Una backflipped away from Bahamut, who spread out his claws to block the incoming fire attack. A large burning ball formed around his mouth, soon increasing to the size of a building. The fire/wind technique turned to dust as it neared the Megaflare technique, generating a relieved smile from Una. She was struggling to catch her breath, and was glad Bahamut could think for himself.

Within moments, Bahamut released the legendary technique on Alis and her hoodrats, made of pure blue and violet flames that would carry on burning for a long time. It wasn't eternal like Amateratsu, but lasted longer than regular fire. It was often compared to Seiferoth's infamous technique Meteor, and Una liked to think she'd always have a counter against him ... that's if, they ever fought.

*Tifa Warholic
*
Tifa had been knocked unconscious by a foreign brick that had been knocked by the purple flames. She wasn't unconcious for long--- maybe ten minutes at most? But when she awoke, she saw that Hotaru was battling against Midnight, and the latter seemed to be winning. She wasn't surprised. He was the son of her grandfather, who was a complete cunt judging by the stories told by her parents and Hakaizen ...

"_*Hotaru!?*_" she yelled, standing up from her spot in the debris-filled street to dash over to her teammate. Tifa was tempted to take out her weapon, but remembering what happened just before she was hit, it seemed useless. If her uncle could use fire ... heck, _purple_ fire then her regular fire had no chance. It was too soon to use that, so it would be good ol' taijutsu for her. Her only element was fire however, so even taijutsu may fail. 

Stepping in front of the teenager, she spread her arms out to protect him. "Only Thalia has a real chance of defeating him Hotaru. Even with me, I would probably need my sister's help. It's a battle me and my sister should face, not you! As the best medic here, you should be healing us and providing support," she proposed before giving a small glance and a smile.


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki 
Liquid Time Arc: Secrets
*
?As soon as we started to begin our life in the city I found out a couple of things, Prince Charming was a gambler. He went out and gambled day in and day out, the time nor didn?t the place matter as long as he had that rush it was perfect to him.? Gumi said placing down her cup, ?He spent up all my savings in a day! A day! I asked him if he wanted to leave the city and get away from gambling?And of course he said no?And do you want to know the funny thing about all of that?? Gumi looked over to Kei

?What?? Kei asked as she looked over to Gumi

Gumi began to laugh, ?The reason he was a traveller was because the simple fact he had so much debt that they were looking for him!? Gumi began to laugh maybe it was for the reason to cope with the pain but Kei didn?t need to understand she just needed to be there for the girl that helped her, ?So one day after we settled down and I had finally saved up enough money to buy a small condo, everything seemed to be settling down, I hid the house note from him so he couldn?t steal it and sell it off and I thought for once?Everything would be find??

Gumi did a slight pause as she looked down at the tea, it was apparent she was trying to get the other words out. 

?I found out?A couple nights after that?That he would find something more precious to sell?? Gumi said, ?That night he came home and looked me up and down like I was a piece of meat?I was wondering what was going on but by that time I had my tea?That I found out he later drugged so I wouldn?t wake up and notice, to bad for him that I didn?t drink all my tea for the simple fact that it was too sweet??

Gumi laughed again but Kei could feel the pain that radiated though thouse laughs?

?Do you want to know how it feels to wake up in the middle of the night?? Gumi laughed while crying, ?It feels like crap you know! Utter crap especially when your husband is watching you! Haaha! He told me while I was screaming that it going to be over in a minute?A MINUTE! That dog rode me for hours!!!?
===
*Kei Aosuki*

Her feet were hard...

Kei breathed as she finally made it to the central distract of Suna or if you wanted to call it hell, sector 6, there was no information on this sector and as far as she could tell no one had made even a step inside here. Kei breathed as she finally released a sigh..Surpessing her chakra, Kei used Shadow Walk to continue out her scouting of the area...

She could hear everyone fighting...

Yet she was the only one that had to leave...

Kei shook her head as she proceeded on, she couldn't just turn back around, get stomped and then turn up empty handed with no papers. Kei continued her scouting inside a building, after a minute of picklocking the door she finally made her way inside...

Once the door open it was completely dark...

Absolutely dark...

Kei eyes narrowed as they began to glow, she had to see to the best of her abilites and if she meant that her and Durga bonding...

====
*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked at her for a minute....

"Smoking doesn't suit you..."Kyo said as he took the thing from her mouth and stomped it out,"You are never to smoke....It makes you look like a butch."

Kyo said, but in reality, he knew the chances of her getting pregnant with his child were probably high. They did it five times in a row and during that he didn't even put on protection. What if she did get pregnant and the smoke did make his child into a little demon seed of shit! He couldn't live with himself! Never! The fact that there was a possibitly made Kyo ached...

But what could he say...?

Hey Lyra, I think you should take a test to make sure..

And if she was? What could he do? It'll be up to her? Kyo sighed this was really tearing up his mind. Lyra showed no change in figure, she showed no reaction to any food.And she was only a little car sick...Kyo just stared at her for a minute...

"Um...Lyra...I.."shit.shit shit...SAY IT

"Come to the Quickie Mart store with me..."he end up saying

Damn this was harder than he thought


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Smoking doesn't suit you."

Kyo grabbed the ciggarette from her mouth and dashed it on the ground, stomping it out. "You are never to smoke. It makes you look like a butch."

A _butch?_

Lyra knew plenty of sexy,_ feminine _women who smoked. But then again, Lyra wasn't a sexy, feminine women was she?

"Pfft, whatever. I bet your mother smoked when she was younger," Lyra shrugged with a smile before walking on. In that moment of silence, thoughts raced through her mind as she gazed at Kyo.

Their child.

_If_ they had one that is.

What would they look like? 'Blackie Brown' hair as Lyra would call it, or red locks? How would all the bloodlines possibly fit in!? If they had a daughter, she would be 25% Fennikkusu, 25% Aosuki, 25% Bellatorres and 25% Yamanaka ... surely they would cancel eachother out, right? Lyra wouldn't want an Aosuki running around, and would be fine with just a regular child with no bloodlines. It was all too much, and Lyra would rather wait and see.

Either way, she had to get a test. At the hospital in privacy or maybe ask Kyo, she had to do it.

"Umm ... Lyra I-" Kyo began to mumble with his words as Lyra snapped out of her thoughts, waiting for him to speak.
"_Yes ...?_"
"Come to the Quickie Mart store with me ..."

_Phew._

"That would be a good idea," Lyra muttered as she grabbed Kyo, before dashing off to the closest general store. Once inside, Lyra ran over to the medical section to see various pills, tablets and first aid kits, before eventually finding the holy white box dazzled with pink.

*PREGNANCY TEST*

She was hesitant to even pick it up, but eventually plucked up the courage and reached for it.

"This feels so weird ..."


----------



## Alpha (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'I'm at the club with somebodies woman, just cos somebody bet me I couldn't'_

Yamamoto watch her as she spoke and listened intently. He didn't usually listen to women talk, he would just admire their bust but he found himself actually interested in what she had to say. Did he not fight her attractive? What? That's madness she is definitely a looker. Yamamoto just pushed the thoughts from his mind. 

He looked down, reminiscing about Konoha. And the day he was evacuated to Fuzen. He missed it, he missed home. Especially the women, loud, strong, aggressive. Oh how he missed them. 

He watched as the bowl levitated due to her anger at the lack of action Fuzen implemented when Kirigakure came under threat. He let out a low whistle, clearly impressed. 

He smiled as she said she would get revenge for Kirigakure, the cycle would never end. The only way to break a cycle of revenge is that one side must be completely obliterated to stop any uprising or revenge. Or this was the only option Yamamoto could see. 

"It's not nice to see someone so beautiful carry such hate. But I understand the desire for revenge all too well. Also that's a cool ability, what is it?" He asked intrigued by her abilities.


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Once they arrived at the closest general store they went their seperate ways, Lyra to find her girly items and Kyo to wonder aimlessly thinking of a way to make Lyra take a pregnacy test! Why was he so tight up? He did it with plenty of girls and they never gotten pregnant! But he did use protection with them, Kyo paced back in fourth in the men's section of the store before taking a deep breath...

He got a beautiful idea!!!

He was going to go to the medicine section pick up the pregnancy test buy it quickly and slip it in her purse! And that way she would think it was a miracle of God!!

Kyo smiled,"You devilish bastard..."Kyo smirked before heading off to that section only to hide when he saw Lyra

She was getting it herself! Did she think she was pregnant with his kid!? Kyo began to gasp!  Before sighing, if she was pregnant with his child, it would be his responsibility. Kyo stopped hiding and then picked up another one that was right beside her...

"Take this one...It's more accurate and plus it tells you before you miss your period..."Kyo mumbled,"That how my mom found out she was pregnant with me and Kei..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Alis,Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Alis grabbed her daughter and son and jumped in to a hole as they enter Arcage's shell under the ground a few feet before. Alis left behind a sand Shuriken. "I have a risky plan, if this does not work back up will help you two out or help you get to cover. Akina I need you to use your binding jutsu to not let them move. Hakro make up anyplan to go with the attack that is about to happen or help Akina." "I got it and also found one of the most dealestes snakes in the world at the moment to bite her if I get closed enough." Akina had a bad feeling as her mom was going to do something that was risky herself. Alis had the plan in mind and Ichibi was waiting for this to come. "I guessed this is good bye, you know what could happen."

Alis was thinking Ichibi we never say good bye to friends. She started to close her eyes to make the rest of the seal crack and make it dissappeared on her stomache. Akina and Hakro felt the charka and so did Arcage. Alis still had her eyes closed as Arcage pop out of the ground Akina jumped out first as she quickly did the binding genjutsu to keep Una and Bahamut still. Hakro did not know what to do as he did not have a plan on his mind but couuld always think on his feet as he did a few handseals, to create a facoln out of lighting. Ichibi came out of the sand Shuriken like a cobra. He created a sand of a water fall to make the battle feild cover in sand. Alis came out of Arcage's shell as she and Arcage do some handseals to shoot the wind shuriken rasengan at Bahamut and Una.

Hakro made all five shots of lighting from the fecoln in to his sword and launch a lighting attach at Una and Bahamut. Atleast he gave the snake to Akina. Ichibi made the sand to engulf Una and Bahamut to use the sand binding coffin to crushed them under piles of sand he also know ever attack from Alis over the years and it came in handy to healed himself when he is hurt. Alis felt weak after releasing Ichibi and had to stay in the fight. She was proud of her son and daughter. This is not the end for her. Akina got on to the reverse blade sword to fly where Una was on Bahamut and put explosion tags then put the dealy snake on Una Ichibi saw Akina as he was not going to attack a friend of Alis.

Ichibi did not smile as it was good to work with relatives of alis, He did one more attack with his tail. This fight was not over yet as some one was about to die, could be anyone at this point even for him. He was glad to learn the experience that a true friend could give Ichibi over the years. This has to end now, to see who was stronger and more clever in what they were fighting for. This was the time everyone would come after him for his power, no one was going to get it but Akina or Hakro, let's end this fight basters.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 25, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*/*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'Till We Collapse' _

Zero watched as smoke filled the immediate area. He knew it would not work against her. She just seemed to be another level. One he nor Yamma were at. He looked to his side glancing at Yamma, he was near to being done. So was he for that fact. The battle had drained him of a lot, both mentally and physically. Maybe he and Yamma were not as useful to METSU as the organization thought. 

"Yamma this is gonna be a last attack. After that... Que Sera Sera." He finished solemnly. 

Yamma knew this was to be the case, part of him wished he could dance with this bitch all day but it was not to be the case now. "So we aren't going to wembley?" He joked.

Zero smiled, whereas Yamma looked alarm. "Zero, something is coming this way and fast." Zero reacted instinctively. He was slapping his hands together and performing hand seals before he even knew what he was doing, eventually he smashed his hand against the floor. 

"Doro Gaeshi no Jutsu!"


He called causing the wall to rise up and give them enough time to escape. Using the Shunshin no Jutsu to go around the back of Lilith. They escaped just in time as the black water flooded over the wall. 

"Phew, Close one." Yamma said his breath laboured. 

"Yamma, Attack style 3. This is it. Que Sera Sera." Zero said trying to keep his voice steady and himself steady. Holding off the panting breath which wanted to escape his throat. 

"Que, Sera Sera." Yamma nodded.

Surprisingly Zero sprang into action, charging at Lilith, his hands full of tools. He brought his hands across his body, releasing a mixture of exploding tags & Kunai at Lilith.  As he brought his hands together they burst into action stacking up hand seal after hand seal. He kept running, now he was close enough.

"Doro Gaeshi no Jutsu!" He yelled. But instead of bringing up a single wall he brought up three. One behind Lilith, another to her right, and a final one to her left. Each wall touching the other, making an open box. Enclosing her in a tight space. "GO YAMAMOTO!"

Whilst Zero charged and set the scene, Yamma was charging up his Chidori. He roared in response. Combined with his Lightning Armour he exploded himself toward Lilith and past Zero. Every step forceful and powerful. As he bombed it toward Lilith. But he called out just as he reached Zero. 

"Shunshin no Jutsu!" He disappeared from sight. "Up here bitch." He yelled. He was above Lilith. His Chidori outstretched in the air, he allowed gravity to pull him down which was helped from his speeding run toward her. His face in a furious glare, as he rained down.

"I wouldn't look up there if I were you." Zero said grinning. His right hand full of exploding tags. His left full of shurikens.  He threw them at her. Before following up with Fukumi Hari - Hidden Needles. Spitting needles at her. His face full of grit and determination.

This was it, they both thought. What ever happened... Que Sera Sera.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"I know what I'm doing, okay!?" she snapped, grabbing the one she chose and dashing over to the counter. The woman asked for just a mere 600 ryo, but Lyra slapped down a 1000 ryo note on the counter, and told her to keep the change before storming out. 

Not even checking if Kyo was following her, she walked with a fast pace back to her house, leaving the door wide open as she expected him to follow. 

"Give me a moment!" she yelled, walking into the bathroom and slamming the door.

Here it was.

_That_ moment.

She stared at the box for a moment, hesitant to take out the stick. It seemed like so much trouble over nothing, but it was far from that. If it turned out she was pregnant well ... that would just make her whole life a misery. She was barely eighteen and getting pregnant, especially during the whole Branded thing was a spell for disaster.

"Here goes nothing ..."

-----​Lyra dashed out of the bathroom, handing the stick to Kyo. She turned away, not wanting to even look.

"Just tell me what it says! I can't even look ..."
*
Lilith Black

*She had to admit that their coordination was impressive. The two prepared their attacks so that she was trapped behind three walls, leaving one open for an attack from the first imbecile. There was then above her, which also left her open.

_Do they expect me to just stand here?_

Lilith immediately filled in the open spaces with hardened black water, essentially trapping herself in. She could see that the weaponry launched in front of her had failed, but then her ears twitched at the sound of what seemed to be birds.

_Chidori?_

The other kid, Yamamoto, was charging downwards to smash his chidori in his face. At least that were his aims. The chidori had smashed into the black water above, but her ability didn't fully block the attack. It was an A-Rank afterall, and eventually cracked through to her---!

*BANG!*

It smashed into her, destroying the walls and the black water defenses she put up, creating a large cover of smoke.

*DRIP, DROP*

"That was fancy ..."

Her voice was heard as she got up, her body covered in bruises and injuries. However, it washed away with the water as she revealed to have had an armor of black water on. It did still do some damage to her, showing that part of her clothing had been torn off around the chest and there was some slight bruising. However, in the name of her leader she couldn't let them get away with that.

"I commend your courage, but the end of the line is here. Branded rule is inevitable. *Accept it*."

Lilith raised her umbrella as a her signature ability began to surround around her, forming a large, thick whip. It teased the boys, daring to attack them but soon became a large tsunami set to destroy the boys and possibly her sector.

"Fin."​
*Una Ell'kra*

It was silly. It was almost hysterical.

It seemed that Alis and her family had trouble timing their attacks. With Hakro launching strikes of lightning at the same time as the wave of sand, the latter was sure to null the former. However, the large rasenshuriken heading her way was another issue.

"Bahamut lets go-" 

Una was ready to begin her plan of action, but she was trapped. She couldn't move, and was struggling to even breathe properly. However, Bahamut seemed to be moving without a problem, and quickly jumped in front of her.

_Genjutsu? Must be. Fools ... genjutsu doesn't work on us. His chakra and soul are always connected to me!_ she thought as the genjutsu shattered, allowing her to act. It

"Out of the way!" she cried as Bahamut created a barrier of lightning that absorbed the lightning strikes from Hakro and dissolved the sand wave. However, the rasenshuriken violently clashed with it, before immediately smashing through the shield----!!

*BOOOOM!!*

The smoke cleared, leaving an injured Una. She slowly got up, only to see Bahamut had dissapeared. It was no wonder that she'd taken barely any damage from that attack. Bahamut must've taken most of the blast ...

"Dammit ... *DAMN FUCKING HELL!*"

Rage often causes people to do silly things. The same was about to happen with Una. 

_Those who have bonded with their Soul Summon for a long time sometimes gain the ability to use one of their techniques, but at the cost of risking the connection of your souls. As they say, if your Soul Summon dies so does half of your soul. This can also happen if you channel chakra and information from the soul connection, gaining the ability to use one of their techniques._

*MEGAFLARE*

With Bahamut injured and away, Una was risking it with this technique. However, the mother-fuckers were going to pay even if it took every last bit of her chakra.

"*GO FUCK ALL OF YOURSELVES!*" She roared as she held her hands up to the sky, forming a large violet and blue flame that suddenly increased to an enormous size, easily casting a shadow over them all like an eclipse. This technique could easily destroy a village, but Una only planned to crush Alis and her hoodrats. She swiftly smashed the blazing ball into the ground where they stood, making it impossible to hide underground as the flames would carry on burning through.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Liquid Time_

There was a flash it was faster the the eye could percieve speeding along branch to branch. This boy was Sanu he had gotten stronger and faster from his new training that even some ninja's couldn't even track his movement. He blitz past anyone that got in his way and savagely smashed them with his new strength. He was in the in the forests of fuzengakure a home away from home for him. This had been were his tumble into the darkness would begin and were his soul would eventually split in two. As Sanu hung from a branch playfully he heard footsteps getting closer to his area. He swiftly launched himself to the ground and seemly disappeared instantly into some cover. He lied in wait for who this person was and what they wanted.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She sat back as she watched the battle unfold. The man, apparently called Vanitas, had been holding his own, sort of, against the transformed fire man. However in the end Vanitas was hit into the ground, and he appeared that he couldn't go on much longer. Standing up while holding the side of her torso, she slowly walked behind the man named Pyro, as he was distracted on Vanitas. She pulled off her glove, and then she stood directely behind him.

The heat, it was intense. She couldn't describe it at all. But she had to suffer through it. This man had saved her life, it was only right. She inched her arm forward, and eventually touched him. The ice started to form from her palm, and then outward on his back. The ice slowly took over, as the intense heat had also been melting it as it went along. Breathing a bit heavy she said:

"I will end you here. You're a monster, and I won't allow you to continue rampaging any longer."


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

"Finally here ...!"

Tifa smiled with glee as she approached the clearing in the forest where there was a nice river that came from the local waterfall. Fuzen was beautiful like this, and was a far cry from the likes of industrialized Konoha or sparse Sunagakure.

Sliding off her top, Tifa stripped down to being topless with just some vibrant blue bikini bottoms on. She wanted to take a quick dip in the fresh waters where nobody was around, as most of her friends seemed to be on missions. She hadn't been included for reasons she didn't care for, and was set on just enjoying her time in the aquatic dreamland.

_So fresh and relaxing!_

Tifa jumped into the river, where she began hopping around like a frog as the inner child of her took over. Topless sure, but she was sure nobody was around. She wasn't using any of her sensory techniques as she was absolutely sure this place was deserted. But then again ...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

"no way......"

This was the first time Sanu had seen breasts so amazing just bouncing around. He nearly died of the bloodloss he was having right now as his nose seemed to be spewing so much of it. He couldn't believe such beauty existed but then he remember maybe he could have two people in his life. Axus said pimp in the bck of Sanu's mind yet Sanu ignored it and decided to surprise the girl. 

"I wonder if she'll like the fact I'm a ninja"

His cocky attitude had almost disappeared in this atmosphere of peace. It was strange Sanu was acting so out of character today. His hormones pushed him further as he quietly slipped down from the nearby branch. And used his amazing speed to appear at the top of the waterfall in a matter of seconds. He didn't even think of the consequences of looking at a girl who was half naked thinking she was alone would be. He was and idiot teenager with his hormones still being new to him so of course some of his actions weren't rational. 

"Why hello and what's your name?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Alis,Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Alis made a few handseals as she work with Ichibi to make a sheild of sand to protect them from above and around them as the whole thing turned into glass. Akins know what to do she burned theough the glass using Crystal Dust
 to break out of glass ball that used to be sand. Hakro was free as well. He could see this battle was putting a huge weight on his mom and sister. He was going to get personal with this slut. He transform in to a big black wolf, as he heard hissing sounds under his paws. He bent his head down for the snake to wraped around his neck he could tell that his mom's snakes want to be part of this fight as well. More of the snake wrapped around the black wolf's body not squeezing the crap out of him but just holding on.

The black wolf jumped in to the hair pouncing on Una as all these poionious snake on Hakro's body strikes out at Una to bite her with their posion. Akina did a few handseals to give Hakro a ride in the air with her sword the tessaiga. To ride in the air. "I am surprise you did not get bitten by those snakes." "I am one with nature baby, one last thing is to get rid of this slut." Akina was thinking use the element of wind and lighting together to creat a strong force like the other times they work together. Akina unsheathed her reverse blade sword as Hakro and Akina jumped on to it. Hakro did a few handseals as he doid the jutsu Thousand Birds Current. 

At the same time Akina did some handseals as she used her tessaiga to make her wind jutsu stronger than normal as she does the handseals Wind Release: Violent Wind Palm as she released the wind through her sword with the palms on the hilt of the sword. The wind and lighting combine as hit it Una sraight on. Ichibi nudge Alis for her to wake up, he could not revive her as he used Mystical Hand Technique on her, as he only heard her heart beat. He shook off the glass with his tail. He saw Ghost out of his eye, "Get her somewhere save, I help finish this battle." Ichibi roar as everyone in Suna heard him roar with anger. Ghost nods as she dissapeared with Alis battle. Hakro and Akina know what was happing their mom was going to die later today if she did not leae or could happen tonight. Ichibi was ready for action, as he was going to battle to end this for Alis and her children.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei entered the district where Alis and her children were fighting. He stood on the roof of a building wtaching the battle go on.

"She is stronger than I thought..." 

ReiMei was wearing a outfit identical to that of the akatsuki, except it was pure white and had black stars on the cloak instead of clouds and he wore black pants with gray stirrups.

"I need a way to get Akina out of here so I can give her this seal.." 

ReiMei put on a completely white mask with no eye holes and lept from the building's roof, making a impact with the ground creating a crater and kicking up a giant cloud of dust and debris. He had his Kessokugan active underneath the mask so he could see better than he could with his naked eyes alone.

"Interesting.."

ReiMei's voice was different it was deep and monotone, he was covering up his voice. With his hair hidden he was unrecognizeable. 

"This is very entertaining to watch.."

ReiMei sat on a broken chunk of debris as he watched the fight. His mask giving him a blank humanless look and conceiling his identity from anyone who gazes upon him.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Una Ell'kra*

Una sighed as they launched another barrage of attacks. This battle was boring, and she didn't feel like carrying on with fodder.

"I've had enough. I've calmed down ... phew. The Sector 6 boss, or 'Meltdowner' as well call her can deal with you all." Una took deep breaths before holding out her hands. White glowing seals began to twirl around her skin before forming a shield in front of her. It was the fragments of summoning Valhalla, and was enough to deflect the attacks. 

A smug smile was on her face as Alis had to be taken away. That was enough satisfaction for her, and gave her all the more reason to leave. Well that, and she was low on chakra as well as actually being injured internally quite badly. 

"Later bitches~" she smirked before dissapearing with a strike of thunder.

*Tifa Warholic LT
*
"I'm like a bird~, I like to fly awaaay!" Tifa sung the random words as she danced through the water. She'd never felt like this in a long ti-

"Why hello! And what's your name?"

Tifa jumped at the sound of a boy. Covering her breasts, her eyes darted around the scene to find the source before laying on to a white-haired little runt on top of the waterfall. Pointing out to him, an enraged look spread across her face.

"_*Pervert!*_ What do you think you're doing? Watching topless _women_?"

She said the last word on purpose. Woman. That's what she was, while this guy was obviously just a little kid with crazy cravings. Little did he know what playing with real women was like.

"If I was you, I'd piss off right now or I'll punch your face right in! Your choice!" She yelled as she reached over for her bikini bra and strapping it on, before glancing over her shoulder to the boy. She could be up the top of that waterfall and back in seconds, carrying his head. 

Did he even know who he was messing with?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

"_*Pervert!*_What do you think you're doing? Watching topless women?"

Sanu didn't understand how he was a pervert he just had a healthy reaction to seeing a girls tits. He smiled at her wondering what she was gonna do next she seemed fiesty but from what he could see she was also a ninja from the size of her splashes. It had been like a whale was jumping in there yet it was funny she didn't notice her own strength which made Sanu realise. "Fuck if she hits me I'm dead...."

"If I was you, I'd piss off right now or I'll punch your face right in! Your choice!" 

"Fuck!" He screamed again in his head. He wanted to move but after seeing her breasts he had lost too much blood to even do that. He lazily watched her as her threat hadn't even registered fully into his brain. Yet this was all a funny facade to release stress from after training. But seeing her strength did get him wanting to fight her for obvious reasons. She was a powerhouse yet didn't look too bright so maybe he could use that too his advantage he thought.


----------



## River Song (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hotaru*

?Vice commander eh. That serves to mean that there are ones even more powerful than you, and since my weaker level of skill is prominent here, it is fair to say that it will only become more defined as I face the people above you. This means I need more training.? He said almost to himself but still intending midnight to hear.

Watching as the tiny needles bounced of him; Hotaru eyed his power enviously, what was this man.  Cheranu rushed at midnight, forming handseals with his cold un-living fingers.

?Water Style: Water Dragon jutsu? Hotaru said as a water dragon burst forth from the water in front of Cheranu.

The water gushed forward at midnight, once again tainted with the poison; Cheranu was running behind it, sword raised high above his head. Once midnight was hit b, or was busy deflecting the water dragon jutsu Cheranu would slash downward, hopefully breaking Midnights skinn if it hit. Hotaru was desperate to get the Anti-Bellum into his system.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina LT*

Akina lower back to the ground as Akina did not knowing what Ichibi was going to react. Hakro looked up at Ichibi the beast of the sand. "We have to go to our mom's side now than facing the boss in sector six." "I take you there my self than regroup of a battle plan." "Come on Akina, we got to go see if we get some bad news and also find our dad Itsuki." "You go ahead, I know where to find you guys later."
Her vision went from the faded out blue color back to black as her hearing became sharper again. Hakro nods as he touch Ichibi and dissappeared through the sand. Akina know never to tell any one about that place, just yet.

She heard some one was watching the battle that was going on, "who's is there?" She went up to the guy as she sheath all of her swords in their sheaths.  She walked over to the person who was sitting on a chunk of depries. She was holding her staff in a tense way to defend herself right now even if this guy decide to attack her. She tried to pick up his scent as he smelled like the dust and sand that was on the ground instead of the guy's scent at all. "Don't tell me you are in a mood to play with me, mystery person." This guy wish to rumble with her than bring it, to kill her to the death.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka {Zero}*

"Akina it's me."

ReiMei's voice rturned to normal as he removed the mask, his hair flowing out of it and down to his waist again. As he kissed Akina softly on her lips.

"Me, ReiMei. I was watching you  during that battle."

ReiMei smiled as he saw Akina's face once again.

"You were amazing out there!"

ReiMei set the mask down beside him and relaxed more on the debris. He then removed his gloves stuffing them in a pocket on the inside of his cloak. and grabbing Akina's hand.

"I don't know what's going on here,but I want you to have something." 

ReiMei reached in anothr pocket pulling out a diamond necklace with a big diamond on it, but this diamond was special it had a symbol in the middle of it. It was ReiMei's special seal for teleportation.

"This Amulet will allow me to teleport to you at will. And it will alert me if your in danger. And I will be there to help you."

ReiMei stood up walking behind Akina unlatching the necklace and bringing it to the front of her neck and slowly latching it back as the amulet's diamond fell to inbetween her breast.

"I'll always be with you if you have this amulet."

ReiMei looked around before deactiving his Kessokugan. He was letting his defence down. He is with Branded what did he have to fear? 

"Watch my back for me!"

ReiMei bit his left thumb making it bleed as he smeared blood on his wrist on his summoning tattoo, then slamming his hands on the ground as a Penguin appeared from the smoke.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Midnight]*

He smiled, this puppet boy had continued trying his attempts at him. As he shot the water dragon towards him he turned his attention to Tifa. It seems she was conscious again. Oh well it didn't matter, she wasn't his intended target anyways. His thoughts were stopped when water exploded a few inches in front of him, crashing into a invisible like shield. He looked back forward as the puppet came close to him.

And then as it pushed towards him it went around him in a semi-circle, avoiding him completely. Midnight stepped forward as he said:

"Your tactics, they won't work at all. My niece is right, only people from my family would be able to beat me, they are the only ones with the skill to be able to do so. I will admit, Tifa is probably my worst match up, but at the level she's at right now, I can safely assume I'm fine---for now."

He diverted his eyes back to Tifa, wondering what she was thinking.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"You can't assume shit!" she yelled as she charged for him, her fist clenched tight with anger but a dash of fear. She didn't know the full extent of his abilities, and had only just met him. Thalia had fought him before and was much stronger than her. She had a better chance of defeating him, and she had to go and tell her that!

_He uses fire so it's useless. Judging from what I just saw, he also has some sort of barrier going on. Telekenetic perhaps? Or maybe mental barriers?_

Tifa was slowly picking apart his techniques as she rushed in, swinging her fist round to smack him in the face. Depending on his reaction to such a basic technique would allow her to pick him apart. If he simply blocked it with his fist or a taijutsu move, then that would mean he's an all rounder. If he used his mysterious force, then that could indicate that's all he's got to rely on. Depending on what he does, Tifa could formulate a plan from there to hold him off and at least give Hotaru a chance to get out of here.

*Tifa Warholic LT*

She sighed at him. He was a cute little runt afterall. It seems seeing a woman's breasts for the first time had struck him, and he was now brain dead. Tifa appeared in front of him, grabbing his shirt.

"Who are you? I haven't seen you around here in Fuzen or Konoha. Genin, right?" she asked, bombing him with questions. "If you're just a genin, then you need to be careful. There are Branded crawling around the Wind Country, and just wandering around carelessly will get you killed."

She seemed a bit calmer now, letting go of him. Tifa jiggled her boobs around a little before sniggering.

"I bet you're just curious. I was like that at your age, but not as up-front."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina started blushing, she kissed ReiMei back. "it is so good to see you again. A battle between the Kazekage, Hakro and me against the branded members. My mom is hurt and she also set Ichibi free. What do you want to give me, when I have nothing to give you." She sat down beside him on the ground as she took his other hand as she felt her eyes look in to his. She let the wind blow across her hair, as she felt the necklace around her neck, "It is so beautiful, thank you so much ReiMei. You are always there when I need you." She watched his back as she noticed there was a Penguin, she guessed this was her ride and she could rest for a little while as they travel some distance. 

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"No news so far Re l." "Ghost is working on her as we speak" Re l said with the eye patch covering her eye. Re l had to go to check on nobody to get in where they were and also protect Ichibi who reformed the gourd to stay in. Hakro waited outside the door with his wolves. He noticed Ghost walked out of the room, "she is in a coma." Ghost did not make it personal. Hakro walked in with Spike and sat down next to his mom holding her hand. Hakro looked at his mom and thought she needed to pulled herself out, He would get revenge on the branded for what happen to his mom. He was sadden at the moment as he sat there holding her hand. He did not noticed anyone leaving or coming from the room. Spike layed at Alis's feet at the bottem of the bed. He fell asleep next to his mom on the bed next to her.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

She was upon Sanu quickly he was right she was a ninja but damn her breast were so close to him. He stare at them ignoring everything she had just said. They Jiggled around ever so slightly and were oh so perfect. He was sure she was and idiot since most of the blood for her brain must be in those melons. He smirked as she let him go and made them jiggle even more. He wanted to do stuff yet his mind hadn't been versed properly in the perverse things to do so he couldn't imagine what yet. 

"I bet you're just curious. I was like that at your age, but not as up-front."

Sanu looked at her seeing as she just gave him a way out of this predicament.

" Curious hmm yeah you can say I'm curious never seen a girl before with such huge breasts. Also never seen a ninja with such huge breasts before I wonder how you can think withthose bouncing around. Hmm I'm much more powerful then you think I am ."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Midnight]*

He stayed there smiling, but was a bit shocked to see Tifa charging in towards him. He thought that she'd be a bit to scared to go for a attack like this, and personally this wasn't what he wanted. She was about to punch him but he moved his head to the side and frowned. So she was trying to find the limitations of his abilities, or was she just trying to attack? Regardless he jumped back as a red flash appeared around his body and quickly faded.

Next his hand started to glow red and he twisted his hand to the right. Shortly after Tifa's clothes started to twist to the right, wrapping around her, holding her in place and binding her. Midnight quickly looked at Hotaru, he couldn't take any chances especially since he was a long range user. So he jumped up to higher ground and released the bind on Tifa, and the red glow disappeared from his hand.

"To force me to jump back like this...I will say I was correct, only those from my family can defeat me, I can't underestimate you."


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Tifa found herself being strangled by her own clothing, struggling to breathe and escape. Midnight soon released it before moving away from her.

_He seems to be scared of me close range ... why? His jutsu can twist my clothing and reflect jutsus at will. Can he change the direction of things or something? What about doing it to humans? I would've thought he would just snap off my arm but instead he just trapped me with my clothing._

Tifa was trying to break him apart, but it proved difficult as there seemed to be a missing peice. Tifa wanted to find that peice however, and collect more data. She clenched her fists again, charging in at an impressive speed to close the space between them. Once in his face, she aimed to smash her fist into his face, being just inches away from him.
*
Tifa Warholic LT*

Stronger than she thinks he is?

No no no.

"Really? You think you're that strong big-man? Show me then," she smirked as she placed her hands on her firm hips, inviting him to battle. He was cocky and she was bored. A skirmish wouldn't hurt anyone. Plus it would put the kid in his place.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei smiled at Akina.

"I want to visit Fuzengakure."

Closed his eyes thikning to himself.

'I can't let Akina know I am part of branded now.'

ReiMei held Akina's hand. Her hand was soft and warm it made ReiMei feel safe with her.

"Akina I have something to tell you."
ReiMei looked away sighing.

"I am in Branded..."

He stood up not knowing how Akina would react to this news. ReiMei readied himself for anything. His heart pounded against his chest in anticipation for her reply.

"I promise you I have a good reason for it, I just can't explain here someone might here."

ReiMei looked around then turned back to look at the penguin.

"You can go home now buddy."

The penguin nodded disappearing a puff of smoke.


----------



## River Song (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hotaru*

?He watched them fight critically analysing there techniques. It seemed Hotaru would have to assist Tifa in close range. He watched as Tifa was bound with what seemed to be a gravity warping jutsu.

This jutsu seemed to work by altering the amount of Newton?s that was applied. In this case changing the amount of Newton?s so that there seemed to be a gravitational charge coming from Tifa, which essentially there was. This seemed to be related to the technique. He had used to deflect Cheranu and the senbon. So essentially he simply charged more Newton?s of force in the other Direction to which was applied in the first place. Hotaru?s theory was shaky at best but his mind began to run with it processing it and trying to come up with a solution.

He had avoided Tifa?s punch why because he could only put out a certain amount of Newtons and Tifa could change the amount of energy at the drop of a hair. This would force midnight to accommodate for that change in the Newton?s he outputs which would be hard but not impossible.    

Now if he was come at from both sides and attacked while they put out different amounts of strength his barrier would only be able to accommodate one, which would most likely be the stronger one which would null the weaker one but at the same time the amount of pressure to manage his force field must be expediential while trying to judge the force of two attacks. The only other solution would be he would be using magnetism but then how would it affect Tifa?s clothing.

?Tifa? he yelled ?we both need to attack at the same time!?  He quickly made a chakra scalpel in his hand and withdrew his claws. First he would swipe at him with the poison drenched claws and then make a quick stab with his chakra scalpel.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*


This girl had just invited him to fight was she crazy. He could kill her with his kekkei genkai if she got close range enough yet the idea made him smile. He stood up and disappeared reappearing behind her in a flash. 

" Oh I do feel like I've been challenged. "

His disturbing demented smile had been put on his face. He didn't want to fight her with her strength being inhuman and all but he could probably take about 4 punches before slowing down he thought. He welcomed the though by touching her butt with a wandering hand before Shunshin'ing into the forest.

" Time to play! Game Start! "


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Midnight]*

Staring at Tifa he wondered if she had figured it out yet. Regardless he still had one ace up his sleeve. Looking over at Hotaru he saw him take out metal claws and made a chakra scalpel. He knew that he'd be fine from Hotaru, as long as he could avoid Tifa. If that were the case then he'd be fine. However suddenly Tifa appeared in front of him with great speed, but he was faster. Moving his head to the side he caught her neck with his hand and pushed himself off of her, kicking her into the ground and jumping up into the air.

He knew he wasn't strong enough to take her own in Taijutsu, so he'd have to try to defeat them by some other means. He could bind Hotaru, so the only person he'd have to worry about was Tifa with her Taijutsu, as he had to worry about that anyways, but he decided to wait to do so that, he'd need to find a opening.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was not in the mood at the moment as he heard what ReiMei just said. "Re l don't kill him." "I have him stuck in the shadows at him from moving anywhere at the moment, the branded mess with your family, hurting your mom."  "I want something, I want all the information that from the branded that you can get your hands on. If you don't you have to deal with me or Re l can take care of you." "I thing taking you hostage later, would not matter to the Branded either and some horriable totured will come to you." Re L never jokes as her left eye had no emotion in it. Re l let ReiMei go, "you be outcasted from your father if he finds out." "That is fine with me, with the one I loved. That does not mean I am still going to give you the pain at the moment." She unsheaths the reversed blade sword and hit ReiMei in the back of the head with it's dull side of sword very hard.


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic

* Tifa choked up a handul of blood as Midnight kicked her into the ground, before jumping back a little. He was tough---as expected. The son of a devil yet he was only a vice-commander in the Branded? It was obviously a sign to her that these guys were something else ...

"Tifa! We both need to attack him at the same time!" Hotaru yelled as he charged up a razor-sharp blue technique in his hands. The chakra scalpel of course.

With Hotaru charging after Midnight with the chakra scalpel, Tifa took her chance and listened to the smart one. She got in range to Midnight, before preparing for her taijutsu attack.

"Understood Hotaru!" Tifa swayed her body to the side, before performing a skillfull butterfly kick that would hurt a lot if hit.


*
Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa rested her face in the palm of her hand in dissapointment as the boy used Body Flicker to appear around her, before dissapearing into the forest. However, she was even quicker. Tifa made it to the forest at the exact same time as him, maybe a few seconds earlier. She even managed to put her combat trousers back on, leaving just a pink bikini bra, combats and socks.

"Speed won't work on me kiddo. What else you got?" she asked with a smirk as she bent over, tapping his forehead with her finger.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei was knocked unconious by the blow. His limp body fell forward.

*Dreaming...*

"ReiMei you will grow up to be the head of the Mayonaka clan." 

ReiMei's mom had him wrapped in a babie's blanket rocking him in her arms.

"You will make us proud and become a great man. You will lead without fear and everyone will love you."

She kissed his forhead gently as his father came into the house.

"Hey there little man." 

ReiMei's dad walked over to his mother and smiled at ReiMei as he kissed his wife. 

"He's going to grow up to be just like his daddy."

ReiMei's mom sat him down in the cradel as she went to cook dinner. She left ReiMei's dad to watch him.

"No ReiMei, you are going to be a even greater man than I am."

ReiMei's father was a tough guy who was a serious man usually, but his son always made his heart feel soft and warm.

*10 years later...*

"Father will you finally show me how to activate the Kessokugan?" 

ReiMei looked up at his father with his light gray eyes which sparkled in excietment and wonder.

"When you are ready son. It will unlock itself for you to use."

 ReiMei's father was now in his forties, but he was still a capable ninja and still lead missions as a team leader.

"Aww."

ReiMei looked down at the ground then his head sprang up as he looked into his father's eye.

"Well! Can you teach me any ninjutsu?" 

ReiMei was excited, he enjoyed watching his dad use ninjutsu as he tried to learn how to do it.

"Would you like to go to the ninja academy son? They will teach you all you want to know."

ReiMei's father smiled at his son's determination and will.

"Yes sir!"

ReiMei hopped up and down in excitement.

*6 months later...*

"ReiMei Mayonaka We are proud to say you are the youngest person to graduate, and become a ninja in the academy's history."

ReiMei  was given a hoshi headband with a black band and took it tieing it around his neck.

"Thank you" 

ReiMei bowed and smiled as he was estatic about his graduation.

"I knew you would be a great ninja ReiMei" 

ReiMei's mom kissed him on his cheek leaving a lipstick pring but he didn't care he was to excited to be embrassed.

"Son you have done it. And not only did you graduate you are the youngest ninja in village history."

ReiMei's dad smiled as he gave him a handshake.

"You are no longer a boy, but a man. A capable man who will protect everything he loves and knows."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

She had tapped the bunshin on the face and it disappeared. Sanu had smirked his speed with seals were better then before but this girl damn she was fast. He barely had time to body change with his bunshin before she got there. He needed to play on the fact he could see she wasn't smart he needed a plan fast. He pointed his index finger at her using his kekkei genkai to use Teshi Sendan and fire a fast bone drill bullet at her he kept moving while firing to misdirect her og were he was coming from. 

She seemed to outclass him in everything but we wanted to win this friendly little spar even if it meant getting his ass kicked to do it. He moved silently and faster then the human eye as he speed from tree to tree he was using his top speed he needed to save his shunshin for later or else she's strike him again. And the Bunshin Body Change was a 1 shotter since she'd smash if he tried again.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was still mad, tired and her eyes giving her pain as she carried ReiMei all the way to her brother cabin in Fuzen, atleast Hakro's half cousin watch the cabin as they could leave as they please. It was night fall as the cresent moon shine high in the sky. Cheza had the Cabin guarded with her wolves around, they howled as Akina walked throgh the forests. Cheza walked out laughing. "Seems like you kidnap him, Akina." Cheza red eyes looked at the guy on Akina's back. Cheza held the door open for Akina to enter. "Cheza and ReiMei, you need me I am going to take some pain meds and getting some sleep." "Will do and I send word to Hakro later that you been here, I heard you guys had it rough, what the wolves told me." Akina went to the kitchen, to get a glass of water and pain killers and took a room on the second floor away from anyone that would bother her and layed down on the bed and closed her eyes.

Akina remember the blood on her, she put her stuff on the ground and got her spared clothes and went to the bathroom as she felt their was one up here as she found it. Stripped and let the water run to get warm she got in and try to relax as she cleaned herself up. Cheza was thinking that this guy named ReiMei was never going to wake up. One of her wolves got on the couch with him laying on top of him licking him in the mouth. Cheza was thinking that was better than a wolf cutting one in someone's face. Cheza walked into the kitchen to make some coco for everyone to ease the tention that was going on between these two lovers. The female wolf that was on ReiMei was not going to get of him intill he woke up.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Akna Ezel LT*

Akina finished her shower and walked back to the spared room, as she was dress in her pajamas and feel asleep on the bed under the covers. Cheza made her rounds as she went to her room for the night, she was thinking ReiMei was not going to wake up soon as she only heard the crickets humming their tunes of the night. Akina felt her body relaxed as she felt te tension in her body leave her as she was in a ball. Akina did not have any dreams right now as her mind was only on the events tht occured. Her mind was a bit fuzzy from the meds she took. she was still for awhile. Meanwhile Cheza's wolves were up for some trouble. One of the brown male wolf got a marker by it's theeth and pull he cap off. For a wolf it be funny to draw something insane to make someone laugh. He started to draw a fake beard and mustash on ReiMei and draw something werid on his forehead. Cheza's were going to run before he woke up. They ran to Hakro's room to escape and to pepe out to come up with something later if ReiMei did not wake up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei woke up and looked around, Noone was around.

"I wonder where Akina is?"

ReiMei got up and started to wander around the place.


"Which room is hers?"

ReiMei was still half sleep and his eyes weren't completely open so he was bumping into walls and walking around in circles until he found Akina's bedroom.

'She looks so peaceful.'

ReiMei slowly and gently layed down in Akina's bed so he wouldn't wake her, he then kissed her forhead before slowly going to sleep beside her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina woke up as she heard snoring from a wolf or ReiMei himself. Akina felt his face as she felt something on his face. She traced the lines of what the wolves had drawn on his face. She guessed it was morning as she heard the birds chirping on the branches outside. Akina starting lughing hard as tears roll down her eyes. She did not mean to wake up ReiMei, but could not help but laugh. She knew the wolves messed with him, atleast, they did not tie his shoes laces together. She wish she could see ReiMei's face and what it looked now. Akina was looking for a mirror as she found one in her bag. She put it against his face to his reflection in the mirror. Cheza's wolves was sleeping by herside as they had done nothing all night long. Cheza know she had guessed and needed to get up or they can help themselves as she get a few more hours of sleep a her wolves were asleep as they were dreaming aabout how to get into trouble and out of a situation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2011)

*Pyro/Vanitas*

Pyro could feel Sanu closing in on him as the air around him shifted, it was one of those gut instincts so he stepped to the side. The boy was faster than before moving at a level that Pyro had not previously clocked him at, so he wasn't able to adjust properly or get out of the move unscathed. The boys bone claws ripped through his chest causing fire to gush out from the laceration and towards Sanu. The shockwave and subsequent explosion that took place had the force of a grenade as it send Sanu hurdling into the wall of a nearby building but at the same time it the explosion had a recoil action that sent Pyro backward. 

The fucking brat had actually managed to land a nasty blow on him, but not only that he had drawn Pyro's attention. This was a mistake as the fight was three on one and now Pyro was focusing on one enemy because the other two were "incapacitated". He took a deep breath and his eyes widened... his breath was frosty as if he were cold but his body was coated in flames....

"I will end you here. You're a monster, and I won't allow you to continue rampaging any longer."

He couldn't turn but he knew who was behind him, and he knew what she was trying to do. Pyro began to grunt as the flames around his body intensified to an even greater degree trying to combat the freezing power of Thalia's Mugenshi Seal.

"You little half breed immortal BITCH!!! I'll kill you!! I swear to Kishi I will kill you!!! I'm going to barbecue your fine ass and fucking EAT YOU!!!! YOU HEAR ME BI...GAH!!!!" Vanitas appeared in front of him, his knee planted square in the gut of Pyro completely knocking the wind out of the psychotic pyro maniac. Vanitas removed his knee from Pyro's soft underbelly then drilled it into him once more, again, and again the force of the blow growing in intensity and making Pyro cry out in pain as Thalia's ice began to overcome him. Vanitas did a back handspring his feet connecting with the chin of Pyro as he moved out of range of Thalia's ice prison. Before long Pyro was encased in an icy tomb, in some sort of cryogenic suspended animation.

They had done it, they had overcome the mad man, but Vanitas was more shocked than anything else to see the girl in front of him. The girl he had spent the past three years of his life looking for. He didn't really know where to begin or how to approach the situation really.

_"Thalia Warholic... you need to come with me now. We need to go find Xemnas, he'll protect you from Seiferoth and Peacecraft. You don't have to stay with them anymore I'm here to save you."  _

That was everything he wanted to say to her but he couldn't bring himself to do it. He couldn't speak a single word as he just stared at her awkwardly. This was the moment he had been waiting for and he had no clue what to do...

"Thalia..."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei woke up yawning and as he opened his eyes he saw his reflection. he immdeiately ran to the bathroom.

"I'm going to kill those wolves!"

ReiMei tried to scrub the marker off but it wasn't going anywhere.


"Ughh"

ReiMei began looking for the wolves.

"Akina help me find them!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Maybe it was the simple fact that she was in the section that was unknown to the group, but Kei was on edge. Her heart beat was in her ear and the simple fact that she wasn't the strongest out of the group made her more worries. But as long as she kept to the shadows she was fine, the simple fact that she was an Aosuki made the her feel better. They were assassins and they were born and bred to kill...

That simple fact made Kei a little more better at her job....

Kei opened her eyes, the bright blue was a giveaway but the rest of her body was hidden by shadows, she sniffed the air before continuing to head upstairs her body moving to the goal of which she was seeking. She wasn't going to fail, she was Taiyou Minami's daughter and anything else that resulted in failure made her zone out...

Kei headed upstairs, still using Shadow Walk to suppress her chakra and her movements she quietly made it up the stairs. As soon as she entered the door she smiled as something of a sly fox like grin appeared on her face. A room full of documents were surrounding the walls ...

Bingo...

Kei purred as she entered the room and slowly closed the door...

She fingered though all the documents before smiling...

Found you~~

Kei pulled out the document and looked though it, it was the financial stability of the Branded. Kei purred as she slipped it in her bag, more and more files stacked against the wall and she didn't have all the time to take them and read them..

"So should have paid attention to when he was discuss portals.."Kei groaned as she looked all around her
===
*Kyo Aosuki*

She snapped off at him for the 5th time today and it was a real pain she was usually more friendly when he was trying to help her out. But yet this was Lyra with a baby, maybe, the simple fact that he didn't understand nor knew what to do was really confusing. The thought of having a child alone got him aching in his feet...

He followed her even though she thought he lost him back to her house, he sat there on the couch as he thought what if..

What if the test came out positive?

Would she want to keep it?

Would he be able to become a father at such an early age? Would he even want the child? Would the elders think less of him if he came home with a child born of wedlock? Would Lyra want an abortation? Would he want one? Kyo sighed as he moved back his hair...

This was really scray...

Soon she came out of the bathroom and pointed the birthcontrol at him, he looked at her for a minute and looked back down at her..

"Um...I don't know how to read these things..."Kyo said as he looked at the thing confusinly


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I can help you get the stuff of your face before we go find the wolves." She went into the bathroom to find marker remover. As she stands as she put it on his face to remove the marker on it. Then she takes a warm wash cloth to clean up his face even more. She was blushing of her night gown did not fit well as it was a bit small and revealed her breasts and did nome pass her kness but it was the most comfortable thing she ever wear. "They are under Cheza's bed, I don't mean that you are going to kill them." Akina lead ReiMei down the stairs to the first floor to Cheza's room. She open the door as Cheza know they were coming. "We are looking for your wolf pack, they been naughty." "Can I scold them and keep them out side till you guys leave?" Her white hair was messed up and her red eyes looked at them. "That is up to ReiMei for the wolves messed with him." She should had put on a robe than walking around like this as she looked back at Cheza.


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*
_*Liquid Time Arc: Stray Sheep*_

"Men..."a red hair boy began as he swirled his drink in his hand. His eyes glazed over because the simple fact of how many drinks he had taken back before he gotten to the rant part of his alchole rage, after all this time the young man never learned how to hold more than 15 drinks before getting on every one nerves with his rants.

"Oh shit here he goes again..."This man was older his beard was was a nice V shape and his skin was tanned, he seemed a man of experince maybe it was because the simple fact that he had an scar on his right eye...But yet a simple wound doesn't make the man...

"Oh shush old man let Kyo continue, he might say something new this time!"a young boy laughed, he had bright blue eyes and even brighter blond hair. A smile had been planted on his face ever since he was at this place, full of men and women, lonely and cold...Mostly angels that had worked longs shifts, yet when this young man was around you couldn't tell if he had just hit the lottery or murdered countless of people with a backstroke of his hand...

Kyo looked up from the glass and looked at the two men,"Men are no good!"Kyo said, causing the dark toned man to groan and the blond hair guy to laugh,"You are laughing! When I am damn well serious! They are nothing but bad news...Each and every single one of them..."

"And what does that make you!?"the dark toned man asked as he slammed his bear on the table,"As far as I can tell you have an adams apple and a penis right! If all men are bad then what it makes you!?"

"A motherfucking saint!"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

"Na they're fine, but next time they do this I will kick their asses!"

ReiMei turned growled staring at the wolves.

"Akina won't be able to save you mutts"

ReiMei laughed as he smiled.


"You guys are alright, and I'll prank you back so stay alert!"

ReiMei walked off laughing


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*
*Liquid Time Arc: Stray Sheep*

Stray Sheeps...

The place where all the angels gathered and talked about their day, even though they are suppose to kill each other and the missing ninjas to get up in the top. People wouldn't believe how unambitious angels were,they were content. With what ever ranking or position they had, they were content and most of them didn't move from winged one...

The Stray Sheeps was a bonding for angels, time off from their usually hectic schedules of killing people or trying to protect Fuzen. It was a place to unwind and just relax, this was the only place that they were really allowed to relax and yet even with that hanging over their heads. The angels were just trying to stay sane...

"Hahaha oh God Kyo I swear you guy problems are rooted deeply inside that pea brain mind of yours!"a dark skin man laughed loudly yet it didn't seem to bother the others since they were just as loud

"Shut it Ric!"Kyo growled at the older man before slamming back the gin,

Ric only smiled,"You know Kyo that self hate is a bad thing."the blond hair boy said as he laughed

"True true Vincent!"Ric laughed as he looked at the young Aosuki,"Listen what ever you got shoved up your ass you probably need to start pullin it out! You know even though you hate the hell out of your own kind...You gotta remember that you hate yourself!"

Kyo grumbled at his drink,"They are still dirty dogs..."

Vincent grabbed a slice of pizza before placing it in his mouth,"It's because of 'them right?"he asked


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

The man had made the heat more intense, but thanks to the masked man he was stopped, and the ice over came him, freezing him. She removed her hand and put back on her black glove. She started to breath heavier, she had used quite a bit of chakra, and if there were guys like this, then she wouldn't stand much of a chance here. She slowly walked around the fire man to face the masked man. He just solely mentioned:

"Thalia..."

And something about his voice made a electrical pulse stream down her spine. She didn't understand, there was something about this masked man, something that reminded her of her past. Closing her eyes she tried to think up of the correct words, and then quickly came to a decision.

"I'm not one to usually do this, but thanks. If it weren't for you that boy over there and I would have been utterly destroyed."

Her eyes moved over to Sanu, but then quickly looked back at Vanitas, wondering who he was, and what inclined him to save them.


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*
*Liquid Time Arc: Stray Sheep*

Kyo sighed as he looked at the pizza, 'them, by what Vincent meant with his stupid look on his face were the men that ruined his damn life and everything that meant perfection in it. And the simple fact that one of those men was his fault but the simple fact that the 'man' was a 'man' and could have done the right thing except taking his tail and shoving it up his ass...

You wouldn't expect less from those who look at women as some type of meat and not the angels that they truthfully were..Kyo just sighed as he nodded his head at the boy...

Ric looked at Vincent with confusing eyes,"Whose them?"he asked,"Those bastard that lead Kyo to the self hating womanizing ass he is now today?!"he laughed before Vincent nodded

"I am not a fucking womanizer!"Kyo yelled as he slammed his glass on the table,"Damn it someone has to treat these women right and all the rest of you are fucking too busy panting over some woman while having some other poor female worry about your stupid ass!"he growled before sitting back down 

"You tell them Kyo..."a female voice said as she neared the table and placed her hands on her hips,"You men need to take up a few from Kyo, he might sprout bull a couple of times but in truth behind that pile of shit is a beautiful life lesson..."

"Ah...now that bull..."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Sanu's attack had connected he couldn't believe he was able to catch him off guard so quickly. Yet the blood that came out was heated fire beyond anything Sanu had seen. And explosion rocked his body sending him into a wall he smashed against and bounces back onto the ground head first. He was completely done he couldn't move too good. He was able to stand a bit to see thalia and vanitas vanquish that bastard pyro. He felt a glimmer of happiness that he helped even a little to win this for them.

His body nearly was done for but he could fight if need be it was just he didn't wanna. He forced himself up and began to walk over towards thalia and vanitas. He was tired,bloodied, and beaten he needed a helping hand right now. He didn't care about power or anything else all he needed was some help and sleep regain at least a little chakra back. But this was a mission that he needed to complete as fast as he could there was no time to hesitate even after such a vicious beating. 

He got close to thalia and Vanitas and nearly collapsed only saved by his knee hitting the ground. He looked at them dazed and hurt. "Well getting my ask kicked didn't feel all too good. Maybe I need some training Vanitas....So fucking train me damn it........" He had understood how far above Vanitas was to him yet he didn't give a damn he was still gonna get better then him. He waited staring at the masked boy to answer him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

The wolves went to sleeep as they like this guy and it is usual boring around here with out Hakro and his wolves. "I think they said this will mean war later to get you back from your prank. All in your games." "Sorry for botherng you Cheza." She walked out of her friends room and went to sat on the couch, to put in some eye drops into her eyes and blinks her blue eyes. She looked out the window as she forgot to tell her brother what happen in the battle, she did not want to tell anyne else about it. She crossed her legs to hide her underwear from anyone. "So what are we going to do today, anyway?" She only wanted to sleep some more as her eyes sting from the eye drops and she closed them gain against the back of the couch.


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aoski*
*Liquid Time Arc: Stray Sheep*

Her name was Oracle...

She was a waitress around here at the Stray Sheep, she served up all types of angels and she was loved by every single one of them. Yet she wasn't an angel herself, she broke up fights and put her foot down on more than one occassion. She was a beautiful woman with her beautiful red hair and bright blue eyes, it was awe inspiring of how such a lady was working at this place...

"Oh shush you Ric! How about your lady friend?"she asked the dark toned man

Ric smiled,"She already knows that I don't want to commit. I told her straight up, darlin, I am not ready to settle down...I am still a man and men are suppose to be free! And the day you can understand that is the day I take you as a life partner...Not a wife a life partner."Kyo eye twitched but he knew Ric

Ric was an old angel, he survived every attack that was made on his life and Kyo respected that it made him happy that such a man could stay in the angels without losing his sanity and he did this all with a smile on his face. Vincent frowned for a minute...

"And she still agreed to stay with your losy ass?"Vincent frowned causing Ric to frown and turn at him, only causing him to smile,"I mean, I agree with Kyo on some points, not the whole men are nothing but cunts that are suppose to choke up blood and all die and burn in hell except for him, but that women are angels.."

Oracle just rolled her eyes,"Whose wife are you screwing now Vincent?"she asked

"That my dear miss is a secret..."he smirked before leaning back into his chair


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2011)

*Vanitas
*
He watched as she closed her eyes and searched for words to say to him. In three years she still had the habit of thinking before she spoke, that's what gave her words their meaning. She said what was on her mind but she wasn't simply a prisoner of the moment, their wasn't very much impulse just thoughtfulness. Before she said anything though Vanitas' gaze shifted to Sanu who had been blown away by Pyro before Vanitas had gotten there. From afar the kid didn't look to be in too horrible of shape, hopefully he could keep going because the simple fact was they wouldn't have won without his help. He proved his worth against the mad man.

"I'm not one to usually do this, but thanks. If it weren't for you that boy over there and I would have been utterly destroyed."

Vanitas just stood there and stared at her, the voice was so familiar, not just from three years ago but from last night as well... He couldn't suppress a chuckle as he realized that Thalia was the girl from last night, the way her arm glowed blue and the way it was used to freeze Pyro. Vanitas was a pretty smart guy and he could add up two and two to figure things out. Sanu picked himself up and approached Thalia and Vanitas, he was a little worse for wear but he would live.

"Well getting my ask kicked didn't feel all too good. Maybe I need some training Vanitas....So fucking train me damn it........"

Vanitas didn't pay attention to the kid just choosing to ignore him. He had done well but he annoyed Vanitas because of how much he reminded him of Koji. His appearance, his personality, his thirst for power they all screamed out Koji to Vanitas. The kid wasn't the issue right now though, the pressing matter at hand was Thalia. Sanu could wait like a good little boy.

"Don't thank me I'm no one's hero. I have my reasons for coming here to save you two. That little runt with his bones well he is my partner and I couldn't let him just get stomped on. You Thalia you're a bit more important though now aren't you, being the Prophet and all."  Vanitas let his words linger in the air as he was trying to make a point. The point that he knew exactly who Thalia was and that was the reason he had saved her.

"You need to leave Sunakagure with me Thalia. I'm here to free you from Seiferoth and Peacecraft. You don't need to stay s their prisoner any longer I'm here to save you."


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*
_*Liquid Time Arc: Stray Sheeps*_

Vincent...

The type of man that you would never want your woman around. He would steal her in front of your eyes and then brag about it the next day, he wasn't one for commitment either unless it was commited women that some how he got a hold of. It was almost interesting that this younger lad had enjoyed the tast of an older female.

Quoting...



> "An older woman knows what she wants...She is dominate and doesn't give a care, she knows what she is doing and that she is cheating on her man...But one thing is true about older women is that they don't confuse fucking with love...And that what perfect about them! Younger bitches don't know love from their right toe, they mistake everything as love and it's annoying...I want to fuck you...Not make you my bride."



As said on his teacher wedding day, where she had walked out on him before he could even get the ring on her finger. She was screwing Vincent because the simple fact that Vincent had made her see that commitment wasn't worth it. It was something that was holding her down and that she didn't need to be held down like that...

A couple of days later Vincent walked into Stray Sheep with a bloody nose and a black eye and all he said and laughed 



> "Some men need to control their emotions that shit is really annoying! I mean it not my fault your wife wanted a yougin and not your old ass."



"It's best if you tell us."Kyo said as he looked up at Vincent,"I don't want to house you again because you were sleeping with some crazy ass man wife."Kyo said remembering the day that Vincent came knocking at his door because the simple fact that his house caught on fire

"That was fun though!"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Before Vanitas spoke her eyes moved to the Kaguya once more. Looking at him he looked a bit like Koji use to. Even his personality to a certain extent, but she couldn't be to sure, she had only just met him. Looking back at Vanitas he explained:

"Don't thank me I'm no one's hero. I have my reasons for coming here to save you two. That little runt with his bones well he is my partner and I couldn't let him just get stomped on. You Thalia you're a bit more important though now aren't you, being the Prophet and all."

Wait what? How did this guy know all of this? Her being a Prophet and all. The next thing she heard surprised her even more:

"You need to leave Sunakagure with me Thalia. I'm here to free you from Seiferoth and Peacecraft. You don't need to stay as their prisoner any longer I'm here to save you."

She didn't know what to say. The fact that this man had known about Seiferoth and Peacecraft...it was unsettling. How did he have this information? It didn't make any sense to her. 

"Go with you---I can't do that. I have obligations I need to fulfill, a job I need to do. I can't just go running off with you. Plus, even if I were to chose to go with you Seiferoth would hunt me down like a hawk. He wouldn't rest till I was back, there's no point!"

She then relaxed herself as she softly continued:

"Anyways---There's no need to, I've already made up my mind on the matter. If I want to accomplish my own goals I need to see this through. Plus, I can't just go with someone I just randomly met, no matter how grateful I am to the both of you."


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*
*Liquid Time Arc: Stray Sheep*

"For who?"Kyo asked as he laughed a bit,"Coming home at weird hours and ugh the noise!"Kyo remembering the lady he brought home one night and kept him up the rest of the night with her screaming and moaning and shit. That crap lasted for hours and for that reason Kyo couldn't go to sleep and no matter how many times he slammed on the wall

Vincent smiled at him,"I am a big boy Kyo, I don't need you to keep track of my time, I have plenty of women that do that for me."he laughed at the joke only to get slapped across the head from Oracle

Kyo sighed,"You all are worthless men..."Kyo groaned as he laid his head on the table and looked at all the activity that was going in the small Stray Sheep, couples talking to each other, friends having bears, single people chatting it up with other singles, and those lonely bastards drinking in the corner

"Ah don't worry Kyo you are a good catch...You are loyal."Oracle laughed as she pat the young man head,"These dogs are going to get what they deserve soon."she said as she sent a sharp stare at the two men

"Come on Or!"Ric said,"We are all not bad! And if anything Kyo has his share of bad history with women!"

Kyo shot up,"Name it!"Kyo said,"I am a saint!"

Vincent laughed,"And like most of them you have a bad past..."he said,"Number one is letting your sister hook up with Koji Kazama...It one thing you read his file and another for you just to turn a blind eye that the dude was practically fucking her.."

Kyo rolled his eyes, but Vincent just continued,"And then trying to hook up someone up with another female and then resulting in that male to screw and leave!"Vincent laughed

Kyo growled,"I thought he had bigger fucking balls..."Kyo growled

"And then getting your sis almost killed because your ex couldn't control her jealously!"Vincent continued before pulling out a smoke,"As much as I see you are as bad with women like us...So shut up and join that place in hell you always talk about us men should be going."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*Vanitas*

The culmination of Vanitas' three year quest led him to this moment. He had played it out in his head a million times and every single time he allowed himself for one time to be the "hero". It was unrealistic, a dream that could never truly be, but it didn't stop him from fantasizing about the moment. Now the reality wasn't matching up with the dream, Thalia Warholic was refusing to come with him...

"Go with you---I can't do that. I have obligations I need to fulfill, a job I need to do. I can't just go running off with you. Plus, even if I were to chose to go with you Seiferoth would hunt me down like a hawk. He wouldn't rest till I was back, there's no point!"

He could feel something within himself rip at that moment as she told him the last thing he thought she would say, or that he wanted to hear. Had they put that much fear into her soul that she thought that she couldn't escape them.

"Anyways---There's no need to, I've already made up my mind on the matter. If I want to accomplish my own goals I need to see this through. Plus, I can't just go with someone I just randomly met, no matter how grateful I am to the both of you."

Vanitas fist began to clench, he was angry and hurt at this point. In the span of seconds she made him feel like everything he had done was a waste of time, the past three years the hellish training with Nazo, the attacks. He and Koji had given up so much to get to this point and now Thalia was telling him that she had goals that could only be accomplished if she stayed with Peacecraft and Seiferoth? Did she realize the implications and the effects that her choice would have? She couldn't have their was no way, Vanitas calmed himself down.

"Do you know what they want you to do? What they want you to help them unleash on this world? Are you so callous that you would stay with them knowing what they want from you? I refuse to believe that you actually know the true repercussions of you staying with them. Their just isn't any way that you would be willing too... Those men... That monster!!!" Whatever semblance of calm he had been able to reclaim was beginning to evaporate. He couldn't even make out complete sentences as his throat ran dry and a knot formed inside of it. He took a few deep breaths before he started again.

"I can protect you and I'm not alone. Our Leader is just as strong as Peacecraft, and I'm sure I could go to Tenshi. She would be more than willing to help protect you. You don't have to be afraid of them Thalia we can protect you. Just come with me, I'll help you achieve your goals. You can't stay with them and give them what they want. That would be it for us all, if they bring that thing out then it's game over. Their is no coming back and we're all done for. This isn't like the Branded trying to take over the world... I've seen it Thalia and if it's allowed to get out then their "Outer Heaven" will be upon us. Are you going to be apart of that are you going to let them bring it out into our World!??!?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

"Do you know what they want you to do? What they want you to help them unleash on this world? Are you so callous that you would stay with them knowing what they want from you? I refuse to believe that you actually know the true repercussions of you staying with them. Their just isn't any way that you would be willing too... Those men... That monster!!!"

She clenched her fist. She did know what she was doing, but she knew she had to do this, she had been destined to do this, and she wouldn't back down now.

"I can protect you and I'm not alone. Our Leader is just as strong as Peacecraft, and I'm sure I could go to Tenshi. She would be more than willing to help protect you. You don't have to be afraid of them Thalia we can protect you. Just come with me, I'll help you achieve your goals. You can't stay with them and give them what they want. That would be it for us all, if they bring that thing out then it's game over. Their is no coming back and we're all done for. This isn't like the Branded trying to take over the world... I've seen it Thalia and if it's allowed to get out then their "Outer Heaven" will be upon us. Are you going to be apart of that are you going to let them bring it out into our World!??!?" 

She closed her eyes, wondering why he was trying so much for this, so much for her. She didn't know him, but somehow he knew her. She quickly opened them and said fiercely:

"How do you know me? How do you know my mom? Why are you willing to do this for me? I have no idea who you are, why should I listen to anything you say? I'm convinced that this will help us, and if you're going to stand in our way of our goal then---"

Then something clicked in her mind. This man had apparently a lot of knowledge on her, and what there plans were. He could only be apart of that enemy faction, that had to be it. She backed up from him as her tone changed to a more understanding, but still forceful, tone.

"Oh now I understand. You're part of that group that's been attacking our hideouts. No wonder you know so much about us. So tell me this, if you know who I am and what my purpose is, then why didn't you let that fire bastard destroy me then? All your problems would have been solved then and there. It would have been so easy, so why didn't you?"

She knew there was a piece of information that she was missing, unless this guy was just stupid enough to not let her die in that battle.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

He was being ignored which was like the usual but it was very strange to Sanu, why did he always need Vanitas' approval at all? All his actions were to impress him to show his growth and even when snubbed he still wants to show him that he can do better. Why did it hurt him so to be ignored by him it shouldn't matter at all. His mind filled with reasons yet none of them seemed to fit logically in this moment right now. Sanu began listening as Vanitas has started to yell at the girl he couldn't really hear to well being so tired yet he picked up a few things.

Like there was some creature from "Outer Heaven" that was impossibly strong enough to make Vanitas think old man Xemnas couldn't handle them. That shocked Sanu seeing as the Old man was like a god compared to him. He was afraid but he could let this get the best of him he needed to be strong right now. Sanu stood up and looked at them both wanting to speak up and encourage the girl to come with them, yet his body wouldn't allow him to speak as if it knew not too. He dug through his pockets hoping to find the thing he had bought when he went shopping a few days ago. He triumphantly took it from his pocket it was a military food pill.

The food pill would revitalize his body enough for his chakra to grow back but only a little. He quickly ate 3 tablets and chewed them quietly waiting to regain some strength to move on and stop being a nuisance to Vanitas. There it was again that though why the hell should he care if he was a nuisance to Vanitas. He was just some masked freak who said he would train him which never happened. But he wasn't mad just disappointed like he expected so much this feeling was new too him and caused him to look down at the ground almost sad.

He needed to speak up and he forced himself and the words came. "Is this it? You two obviously must be love sick idiots to keep fighting like this without even knowing each other. Were not as evil as you may think now I'm new so that whole base destruction stuff I'm just hearing about. Yet there had to be a reason to do it. And right now I don't even think this guy over here is even capable of shutting up and leaving which means he must want you. And if I know his dumbass he won't take no for a answer. Right Dumbass....."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*Vanitas*

*Kukukuku*

The Voices stirred in his mind trying to counsel him and lead him as they had done so for the past 17 years. They had not been infallible but Vanitas knew that these voices were only trying to protect him. When all seemed lost that they would be the very thing that would put him back on the right path. What they were saying to him now he knew was the right thing...

"How do you know me? How do you know my mom? Why are you willing to do this for me? I have no idea who you are, why should I listen to anything you say? I'm convinced that this will help us, and if you're going to stand in our way of our goal then---"

He wanted to take off his mask and show her his face, to show him what had become of Koji Kazama. How he had stripped himself of his humanity in order to come back to this world, in order to fight back against their oppressors, how he had come back to save her. He knew better than most what the Kuraihoshi and their Lord could do to a person, he thought back to his little brother... The time he spent in that other world had changed him at the most fundamental level, Selim's murder had changed everything for him. Vanitas had decided three years ago that he would gain the power to protect everyone he cared about and that he would face Seiferoth, Peacecraft, their followers, and their Lord, that he would DEFEAT them all. 

But now the way Thalia was speaking, her phrasing, her tone, the words _"Our goal"..._ Vanitas couldn't believe what he was hearing. As he tried to gain the resolve to show her his face she continued:

"Oh now I understand. You're part of that group that's been attacking our hideouts. No wonder you know so much about us. So tell me this, if you know who I am and what my purpose is, then why didn't you let that fire bastard destroy me then? All your problems would have been solved then and there. It would have been so easy, so why didn't you?"

Their that word was again she said _"our hideouts"_ and she used the word _"us"_. Thalia Warholic was the most thoughtful person Koji or Vanitas knew, she didn't just say things listlessly. Her words had meaning and these words cut through the reality he had built up in his head. The girl he had been chasing for three years she wasn't being held prisoner, she wasn't waiting for someone to come and free her, and she wasn't an unwilling participant in the machinations of Peacecraft... 

"Is this it? You two obviously must be love sick idiots to keep fighting like this without even knowing each other. Were not as evil as you may think now I'm new so that whole base destruction stuff I'm just hearing about. Yet there had to be a reason to do it. And right now I don't even think this guy over here is even capable of shutting up and leaving which means he must want you. And if I know his dumbass he won't take no for a answer. Right Dumbass....."

Sanu inserted himself into the conversation without really knowing the full scope of their discussion. Their were pieces one could pick up from what Thalia and Vanitas were saying now, but the story spanned the past three years of their lives. It started on that rooftop the day that Thalia and Koji fought on the rooftops of Fuzenkagure trying to decide who would be allowed to kill Kyo Aosuki. Three years ago almost to the day she had asked him to help her form Shouri, a group of rebellious youths who were dragged into Peacecraft's game. It really all came back to that man if you thought about the situation hard enough.

"I let myself believe I could save you, but that was naive. I thought I could for once try to play the role of the hero, but that will never be my place in this story... I wanted desperately to believe that you needed to be saved but the fact is that you're with them now aren't you? You are going to help them unleash that monster on this world, as the Prophet it's your destiny... Vanitas's eyes began to glow a shade of crimson red, the light shone through the his mask. He turned around and began to walk away from Thalia, the sight of her was too painful for him to bear. She was lost to him now and he knew what he had to do now.

"But if that's the case then it's my destiny to stop you. I am the main villain of this story and I'm not going to share the spotlight with your Lord. So listen close Immortal and pass along a message to Peacecraft for me. Let him know that I'm coming for all of you and immortal or not...I will bite you to death."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She watched as Vanitas turned and walked away from her. He said:

"But if that's the case then it's my destiny to stop you. I am the main villain of this story and I'm not going to share the spotlight with your Lord. So listen close Immortal and pass along a message to Peacecraft for me. Let him know that I'm coming for all of you and immortal or not...I will bite you to death."

She "tsk'd" hearing him say that. Saying that he'd kill her, saying that he'd...bite her to death? There it was again, that same line. She was sure her mind had made it up earlier to try to trick her, but he really did say 'bite'. It confused her, but she quickly recollected her thoughts as she sighed, getting enemies isn't exactly what she wanted, but they were basically her enemies in the first place, fighting a common enemy.

"I still have no idea who you are, but if your intent it to really kill and stop us then I'll have no remorse to do so to you, I don't care if you two saved me in this battle, you guys will fail, I promise you that."

She then turned away from him as well, closing her eyes, wondering who this man was. How did he have so much information on her, how did he know her mom, what was pushing him to try to be a "hero" for her? It didn't add up at all in her mind, there were still so many questions left unanswered to her, but she knew if she were to try to force something out of him then he'd probably retaliate and defeat her now, especially since she's worn out from this battle.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu didn't understand either of them there emotions in there words were so deep. It was like he knew something about her like Vanitas was trying to reach out and she bit his hand. Why was he getting so Angry Sanu didn't have a reason to hate her but the way she spat at them both with her words it was hard not too. Sanu collected himself up and began to walk along Vanitas holding his arm realigning it as well as fixing everything that was broken inside his body. He walked along side like a lost dog trying to find his way. There words these meaning Sanu knew everything was about to get a little too real. And that one of these days he might not survive. He clenched his shirt wondering why he had felt a pain in his chest when he thought of death as if every time he said or thought the word his heart would throb in pain. What the hell was his body trying to tell him about his future.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas noticed Sanu walking alongside of him, he didn't turn to face the boy at all. The kid had proved himself today, if not for him then they wouldn't have been able to defeat Pyro. His ability to work with Thalia despite never having met her showed that the kid could adapt to a situation if given the chance, but his mouth was sure to get him in trouble. That was the problem with Sanu, just as it had been with Koji...

Vanitas looked down at Sanu who was head or two shorter than him, he was still young. He had a dangerous killer intent and he wanted to be "great", that was the difference between him and Koji really. Koji did what he wanted whenever he wanted it was just that his interest were extremely perverse. Sanu wanted power that he could turn on the world, but then again Vanitas existed in this world so Koji could keep the power he gained in that Other World...

"You did good back there Sanu. You showed that you're not all talk. You have plenty of guts and you have some grit as well, taking on an opponent that's much stronger than you is dangerous but you'll find that is when you're able to pull that something extra out of yourself. I was proud of your performance today."  Vanitas still only looked ahead as he talked to the boy beside him. He wasn't sure why he was giving the boy words of affirmation, it just seemed like it was the thing to do in this moment.

"You probably have a lot of questions about what happened back there with that girl... but our focus has to shift to the mission at hand. We need to go get the financial records to see who is funding the Branded. Do you think you can handle another enemy like Pyro if need be? Can you back me up?"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

He had noticed Vanitas' words, a strange occurence had happened he was happy. Being told he did great had made him feel a bit better then he did before almost giving him back some of his resolve. Yet why was he talking like that to him and why did Sanu even give a damn. He was starting to act weird giving him a small sign of affection which betrayed the masked man's voice to Sanu. 

"I honestly don't care I feel she was just ungrateful for the help I gave. And yeah yeah get off my back already I remember the mission all good and well. Pyro honestly scared me to death but I couldn't back down to him. I don't know it was like a feeling I had inside once I saw you get hit. It was like I wanted to kill that guy for hurting you I...I...I don't know what the hell was wrong with me."

He didn't realize until the last second he had told what he felt to him. I mean Vanitas was a robot for all he knew why should he care about how he feels. But still apart of him did wanna help and no longer be a burden. Yet seeing Vanitas get hurt pained him for a unknown reason he still has yet to get and answer. He looked again at the masked man and a new thought began to appear.

"Will you show me what's behind that mask later....I want to know what you look like I get this strange feeling of deja vu when were together so I just need to know."


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Deja Vu?_










​
It was fun facing people her level years ago. It was like deja vu, and it was inviting to train them. The boy was now flickering across the trees in an attempt to confuse her, but being used to travelling at incredible speeds herself and battling Date, she could keep track of him as he traveled. Plus she had her soul tracking technique active, so he wouldn't be getting too far.

He began firing some sort of white bullet at her, while attempting to confuse her. It was a good tactic she had to admit, and would probably help in the chunin exams if there was one. She whipped out her trademark kunai that belonged to her grandmother, beginning to deflect the 'bullets' away from her. 

"Why don't you leave the trees?" she asked with a slight smile as she cartwheeled away, with her index and ring finger cupped around her mouth. The tiger seal was present in her other hand as her eyes were locked on the forest. If the mouse wasn't leaving his home, just burn it down.

"*Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique!*"

The great blaze erupted from her lips, smashing through the ground to hit into the dense forest. It collided with nature, creating a dazzling explosion of fire.

_Did I get him?
 _*-------------------------------------------------*​*
Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino
*_Let's dance.

_








​
"You."

She called out to the blue-haired girl attempting to steal documents. Her chakra was supressed and her body was mostly hidden, but that wasn't how this woman found Kei. 

"I'll give you five seconds to give back what you just shoved in your bag or I'll blow your head off!" she demanded firmly as the two teleported to a large open hall that had been built inside the Kazekage Mansion. It was here that Kei would lose her life.



Flickers of a sort of platinum blue energy surrounded her as she approached Kei, who currently couldn't act due to supressing her chakra. For every step she took, it was like a countdown to the minutes left on Kei's heart. She had already surrounded the doors with the same blue energy that was in a state between particles and waves. Plus with her other signature ability, it would be difficult for Kei to defeat her with her silly lightning. It was a matchup from heaven for Mugino.

"Well? Do you really think I'm letting you escape with those documents? I'm caring more than I should, as they are each encrypted with a special seal so most of it is just mumbo jumbo. You need my blood or Clarissa's to unlock them, and seeing as the latter isn't here you're going to have to kill me babes."

*-------------------------------------------------*​ 
*Lyra Murasaki

*Was he trying to blow her head off?

"Oh for fuck's sake!" she yelled as she turned around, snatching the white stick and reading it. 

In these few seconds before she would find out, her heart was racing at the thought. There was no way ... no way it could be. They only did it once! Well more five times. But it was impossible. Girls don't get pregnant on their first time, right?

Her eyes wandered over to the test, where her heart seemed to sink. Most women would be delighted by Lyra was far from that.

"Positive ..."

Lyra collapsed to the floor, throwing the stick against the wall in anger. It was a sign of help because she wasn't ready for this. Her older sister was 26 and even she wasn't having a child. She was engaged and planned to marry first once the Branded thing was over. Lyra on the other hand ... She felt like a cheap prositute.

"Kyo ... it's fucking postitive. I-It must be broken. Go get another one!" she yelled through her teeth as she clawed at her stomach in anger. "I don't want a child! N-Not yet! Please I don't want ..." A first for Lyra, tears were falling down her cheeks as she pounded at her stomach. 

It was a nightmare too realistic ... It must be.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai turned to Rin. *"You lied on the mission request?"* Her "brother" smiled, "Well. She sort of lied. Tell him Rin." Rin felt ashamed and gushed out the words she hidden from Sakurai. "The truth is. He is not my real brother. I say that he is because of our past together." She stared back at him with sad eyes. "We were orphaned from the influence of the Branded. Of course we were from different from villages and such, but we ended up at the same place... We were slaves." "Keep going sister. I need to hear you say this story to finalize my decision."  At that moment Rin threw the kunai at her "brother". He effortlessly dodged it with a cock of his head to the side. At that moment he countered with a strange technique. It was like red lightning. Rin instantly flew up, thanks to Larva strapped to her back. "I can't let you do this Riku! Not after everything we went through." She acted as if she clutched her heart on her chest. Tears began to pour down her cheeks. "Riku. Please." 

Riku stood in silence, but a faint laughing could be heard. Then his laugh grew louder. "Rin. Pleading will get you no where. Do as you are told!" Sakurai was still looking at Riku when he first saw the flash. Sakurai turned around to see Rin glowing in a mystical veil. One wing protruded from her back. *"What are you doing Rin? It doesn't look like he will return to us or you."* "Even if Riku can't see what he has become, or hear the pain in my very own words. I must bring him back... The mission has now become capture alive or if need be... death..."


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She was reading though the files like a college student cramming for a test that is just 5 minutes away. All this information seemed stupid and mostly elementary, she could smell a scent on them, a female scent,yet this doesn't explain why Charlie was their main supplier of crack. Kei placed the file back on the book case and sighed, this was really stupid but as she did she saw the whole room turn blue....

Kei eyes widen as she realized this became a trap....

Soon her head was rushing at the speed of light, her body began to quake, and thoughts bashed across her head like a mallet. What happened? She sensed her? Why couldn't Kei smile her when she was coming? Where the damn well team of hers? Kei eyes blinked before she began to cool her breathing...

Nothing like the fresh fear of death to make you realize you were suppose to die along time ago...

"I'll give you five seconds to give back what you just shoved in your bag or I'll blow your head off!"

Kei sighed, the information on the file was stupid, she didn't need to know that Gaga was the queen of demons...

"Well? Do you really think I'm letting you escape with those documents? I'm caring more than I should, as they are each encrypted with a special seal so most of it is just mumbo jumbo. You need my blood or Clarissa's to unlock them, and seeing as the latter isn't here you're going to have to kill me babes."

Interesting wasn't it? Kei turned around and smiled, fear still strickened her but more of a stupid way than the way it should have been. Kei eyes narrowed upon the lady before she shook her head and looked at her.

"So that is why the home room smell like you?"Kei asked as she looked at the woman,"I am more interested in taking your blood than taking your life because little old me is still young and you are much more experinced..."

Which was the truth...

Kei placed her hands on her hips,"Maybe...I always wanted to experience death..."Kei said as the darkness of her shadow began to rise

"Let's go..."

===
*Kyo Aosuki*

Positive....

Positive...

It was positive. Lyra was pregnant and Kyo was a dad, maybe it was wrong but that was only his heart telling him that but his head knew that it was right. It was so very right and he made a mistake of fucking up both of their lives. Kyo felt something crash into his head, Lyra was pregnant and the Branded reign wasn't even over yet...And he was still an angel...

This wasn't the way he planned it...This wasn't the way he wanted it to be...

But it happened, on the floor was Lyra crying her eyes out while he just looked down on her. This girl that he was in love with was crying over a child that was his, she wasn't ready. He knew it...But what could they do at this point?

Kyo got on the floor with her and took both of her arms so she could stop hitting the stomach...

"Calm down..."Kyo said as he knew he had no right of telling her. He wrapped her in his arms as he kissed her forehead,"I am here...I am not going to leave you..And we have....'options'...you know that."

Kyo looked down at her,"What ever you want...I'm with you to the very end and you know that...So please whatever choice you want to make..I am here for you and I'll do my damn best to make you happy."


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino*

This girl was funny. Shizuri knew who she was anyway. Kei Aosuki, daughter of Taiyou, #7 in 'The List'. Mugino didn't listen to her as she thought about the benefits of killing #7's daughter. It would bring them closer to their goal, and even lure out Taiyou.

"Maybe ... I always wanted to experience death," the girl smirked with a bucket full of cockyness as her shadow got darker, and her hands were placed firmly on her hips.

"Let's go-"

*BANG!*

A large, bright blue-like explosion happened right behind Kei. It didn't harm her, but it would've at least blinded her for a bit. Shizuri giggled a little as she tapped her brown designer heels on the ground, watching Kei carefully.

"You want to go, then lets go. That's just a teaser of my abilities. I want you to see without me even bothering to explain why this battle is hopeless!"

*-------------------------------------------------*​*
Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra snapped back at him, shoving him off her.

"_What_ options!? I can't do that can I? The elders want a fucking child and I have to give them one, don't I!?" she yelled, clawing at her own locks in fustration. She realised that this wasn't Kyo's fault and began to take deep breaths, calming herself down.

"_This_ ... I can handle this. Lyra you can handle this," she breathed as she fanned herself down with her palms. She was sweating all over, and her head was spinning around like a broken carousel. Maybe her decision would shock Kyo but ... she had no choice. At least if she was going to have a child it was with him, and aborting it was a bad idea. It would just make it worse. 

Her mouth opened like a fish, struggling to get the words out. Maybe he would be euphoric about her quick on-the-spot decision, but there was none other to make. She heard that meeting ... The elders are thinking of Kyo being the heir to the Fennikkusu clan, and the heir must produce another heir. She's happy with Kyo, and it's not like she plans on getting into any serious ninja-business right now. Perhaps it's not as bad as she first thought ...

"I'll keep it. For you ..."


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

*BANG!*

"Ah!"Kei groaned in anguish, Kei could feel her retinas shorting out and something in the back of her eyes burn. Kei opened her eyes and only saw darkness. Many times Kei had been in the darkness with Xemnas training but this was different. He always had a soft spot for Kei and never really harmed her to death like he did Ikuto...

Kei knew she had  a chance to die with this fight...

More than likely she would...

Kei took a deep breath, she had to stay calm and she had to stay focus. If anything she was going to come out with a broken arm, ribs,  pelvis, and two broken legs and a busted knee cap and that if the lady felt caring enough to do so. Kei slowed her breathing as she began to calm her body and her heart rate...

Kei sniffed the air...The whole room smelt like the woman but the simple fact that one was stronger than all the others made Kei pinpoint her out...

Kei pointed Durga at her, this was going to be her tracker, Kei eyes which were wide and the pupil enlargen still trying to calm down the inside of her eyes. Kei rushed towards her full charge, she knew what she was doing but there was a difference

Kei used body replacement jutsu to replace herself with something behind the woman, the room was small and only had a few desk and chairs. So Kei ony hoped that she remembered the poistioned well, soon as she was replaced Kei sniffed the air quickly and relaized she was behind the woman

"Copy Cat..."Kei said before doing a spinning kick


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino

*It was silly for this girl trying to confuse her. Shizuri simply sighed as she waited for the girl to launch her attack. When she did, she replaced herself with a nearby chair and appeared behind her. However, Mugino had been following her movements with precise skill, and the element of surprise was gone.

*MELTDOWNER
*
She spun around, a blinding blue shield surrounding her. The spinning kick slammed into the shield, where Kei's shoe began to melt off like ice cream in the sun. The Commander twist flipped away from Kei, landing elegantly like a ballet dancer.

"I know you inside and out Kei Aosuki. I know you have a brother Kyo, and also an adopted sister Rika. I even know who you hanged out with when you was just a little girl!" she taunted as the bright electric-like energy sparked around her, daring Kei to attack her. 

Mugino didn't give her a chance to reply, raising her hand above her auburn locks. 

*ATOM SMASHER*

A prism of rays of the substance danced around her hands like disco lights, before slamming down on Kei. It was like one of those cliche laser trip wires that would burn you apart with a single touch. Atom Smasher was just that.

The Meltdowner always aims to kill.


----------



## River Song (Jul 26, 2011)

*Rika*

Rika?s hands glided over the keys expertly, her hands caressing every key as if it was a newborn child. The complex melody that came forth was one akin to a lullaby. Her hands augmented the crescendo, perfectly as her feet augmented the sustain medal.

It was hard to believe it had been three years since the incident, as Rika preferred to call it. The day when she killed her Father and left Konoha to come to Fuzen, to start a new life. Thinking about it clawed at her sanity, that?s why she had been giving into her other side more and more lately. Whe she gave into Koji?s Rika she gave into her instincts and it seemed like nothing mattered anymore, the stress, the tension lifted of her shoulders.

It was her way to relieve herself of her worries, some people ate, but Rika was far to self-conscience for that. Some people took it out on others and she had tried that, it didn?t really help. Some people cut themselves. Rika had also tried that but the reality is that the pain only served to intensify her emotions.

Rika gave into her instincts, and she noticed certain things coaxed the other side of her, basically pain anger and Lust.

*Kora*

Lighting reached up and locked her legs into place. The lightning made moving her calves painful and unwanted. She made a handseal watching as the boy came down in front of her. She made a handseal faster than the eye could see and her legs disappeared turning into feathers releasing her from the lightning ninjutsu but because it was a lightning ninjutsu it had a drawback.

The lightning shot up her body racking threw her she dodged out of the way both vertical slash and then jamp upwards , avoiding the Horizontal slash as it cut a bit of the clothing on her back but the way she jamp combined the electricity running threw her veins made it too much of a waste to dodge. She let herself be hit in the head by the kick, cringing as she felt a small bit of blood treacle from her nose. 

She watched as the lightning bolts licked up to attack her, she hated reusing an old strategy but it seemed the opportune moment. She took a drop of blood from her nose and ran it across the summoning tattoo between her breasts.

Once again the doves appeared only to be fried to death. The lisps of lightning singed Koras clothing and left a burn on her leg but otherwise she was fine, the same thing could not be said for the birds.

Concentrating again Feathers began to surround ascalon which was wedged into the feather covered earth. If they managed to cover it they would push down keeping anyone without significant strength from pulling it out.

She turned towards Noctis as feather clones began to assemble out of the ground. They surrounded Noctis in a dome like formation, sealing him in and unleashed a barrage of feathers. The real Kora however ran towards Shirou Now holding two Katana?s of feathers each reaching six feet. She would first perform a spinning slash with one before a diagonal slash with the other.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

As she did the spinning kick, she felt her heel hit something and soon the heat that radiated taking her boots off. Kei growled as she felt the burning sensation of the rubber of the boat, Kei dodged back before gasping in pain that the thing burned so much. Kei touched the ground and began to pull off the boat that was trying to merge with her skin...

"I know you inside and out Kei Aosuki. I know you have a brother Kyo, and also an adopted sister Rika. I even know who you hanged out with when you was just a little girl!" 

She sounded like her brother the cocky douche. Kei couldn't pinpoint her smell anymore, the smell of burnt skin and rubber clogged her nose. Kei covered it as her eye sight slowly returned thanks to her healing ability, but Kei only was greeted with something like disco lights...

Her eyes widen as it slammed down on her body and the a burning sensation ripped her apart, leaving marks upon marks on her body as it seemed to rip though her skin than muscles. Kei refused to scream as she could feel the torture of it all, when the wires cut though her healing kicked in and tried to repair damage only to get hurt again...

Kei gasped as she laid down on the ground, blood began to pool out of her wounds. Kei began to breath roughly as she realized what was happening, she was losing...She was losing and she didn't even obtain her goal...

Kei struggled to get up but only was met with the slippery floor that was covered in her blood...

Soon the blood began to act like a last defense on the girl on the floor that couldn't move because her mucles were rendered useless until she had enough time to heal...

"Bloody Rosa."Kei said to the blood as she touched it

The blood cells in the pool of blood began to multiply making the blood spread more until it reached all the way to the woman. Soon they began to act like whips and aimed at the woman with fierecness all of them acting wildly destroying everything that was in their path...

Kei breathed heavily as she felt something stroke her hair...She looked up and saw Durga..

"Don't fail..."

Kei smiled...She wasn't...
====
*Kyo Aosuki*

"I'll keep it. For you ..."

Kyo looked at her for a minute, she was serious she was going to keep the thing that she just said a few minutes ago she didn't want and it was all because the elders wanted a heir? If this was a joke this wasn't a very good one. Kyo just stared at her for a minute, yet she was so serious she was gong to keep the child.

"Yes the elders do want the heir of the Fennikkusu to have a heir but the thing is Lyra if you are not ready you aren't ready."Then Kyo knew that he was talking to a brick wall that had the special ability to throw bricks

Kyo sighed as he placed his back on the wall,"If you really want to keep it then you know we have to talk to my mother and then my sister..."Kyo said as he looked at her, it wasn't like him to bring up his sister especially after what happened with her and Lyra

"If the family accepts it...We keep it...If they don't..."Kyo let his voice trailed off,"Then that child will not be accepted as a Fennikkusu heir.."


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino

*Shizuri chuckled lightly to herself as Kei crawled in her own blood. Knowing the girl inside-out, she knew what was coming out.

_It's a battle tactic of hers. Initially, her opponents don't know about her incredible ability to manipulate blood so she generally takes the first hit, and then goes ape shit on her opponents. Too bad it won't work on me honey, _Shizuri thought to herself with a smug grin as Kei commanded her scarlet fluids, sending it rampaging towards the woman. She held out the palm of her hand as the mysterious flashing matter she uses began to flicker around her.

*MELTDOWNER!*

The blood stopped for a minute, before turning into the same material she uses and lunging for Kei like whips. She was tempted to explain her ability to the hopeless girl, but watching her suffer was a pleasure she'd love to enjoy just a little longer.

"I told you that you're a bad matchup for me!"

*-------------------------------------------------*​*
Lyra Murasaki

*Kyo tried to explain that the elders want an heir to have an heir, but if she isn't ready then she isn't ready. She really wasn't sure what she wanted, as the traditional Lyra would want the thing out of her but then she didn't consider herself the traditional Lyra anymore. She had to be more mature about things, and not approach it like it can fix itself.

"If you really want to keep it then you know we have to talk to my mother and then my sister," he sighed as he leaned against the wall, gazing on her. She shook off his sights as she stood up, not even bothering to grab her bag.

"If the family accepts it ... We keep it. If they don't ... Then that child will not be accepted as a Fennikkusu heir."

Now that he said that, another thought popped into Lyra's mind. Just how unfair was that? The family would disown the child just because they aren't of a certain blood? Surely they know with Kyo and Kei being half-bloods, it was impossible to produce a full-blood Fennikkusu unless they had a child together which is of course out of the question.

"So the child would just be tossed out on the streets because they don't have red hair and eyes!?" she croaked, walking out of her house. 

"We'll go see them then. Tell 'em straight what's going on ..."


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei thought about how easy this might be but then she saw her blood pause for a moment and then come tearing down at her. She still couldn't move but this was worst the blood had slammed upon her wildly tearing at her skin, Kei coughed up blood as it was like multiple knifes stabbing though her skin...

Yet she kept on healing so it was more like toture than anything...

Soon the constant stabbing stopped and her blood was now mixed in with the blood on the ground. Kei eyes widen in shock as her mind slowly began to shut down, blood poured though the whole room and Kei was on the floor...Her mind was in shock in how much pain she went though and slowly began to shut down the body...

Durga only watched as the girl was their on the floor cold and potentially lifeless...

"An interesting turn of events..."he said as he looked at the girl than the woman before disappearing back into the weapon form

========================================================
*Kyo Aosuki*

He followed Lyra as he tried to explain, he knew what the elders were thinking and what their customs use to be like. But in truth it was like that, his mother parents were related in some way and still birthed her with no problem. The Fennikkusu elders were strict on their ideals but it wasn't like that. It was the blood dominated all or nothing..

"It just means he won't be considered a heir..."Kyo said,"There is a chance that Fennikkusu genes will be dominate and take over the looks department but that is what the elders care about...As long as majority of it is Fennikkusu its okay and plus the head of the clan which is my mother must approve of it."

Oh shit his mother...

Kyo stopped dead in his tracks, knowing her she wouldn't mind Lyra becoming apart of the family and will accept the child as one of them but then the simple fact that he was going to die first was scary. She wasn't going to lay a hand on Lyra for the simple fact she was pregnant but she would lay more than a couple of fist for Kyo for getting the girl pregnant..

Oh how bloody screwed his ass was going to be...


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino

*"_Hmph!_"

That was the noise that escaped Shizuri's lips as she approached the limp body that belonged to Kei Aosuki. Mugino reached into the girl's bag and grabbed the documents she attempted to smuggle, before teleporting them back to the file room.

"I told you it was silly, did I not? I said right at the beginning but still you carried on. I commend your courage and bravery," she sighed as she wiped the blood off her shoes on to the floor, before crouching down next to the girl. Her hand had formed a large ball of her Meltdowner, and was set to smash Kei's face in.

"This is it for you ...!"

*-------------------------------------------------*​
*Lyra Murasaki*

They eventually arrived at the Fuzenkage mansion, where Lyra stormed in. She didn't care if they was having a meeting upstairs, they had to tell them. While they was walking, Kyo had explained that their child wouldn't be considered an heir if the Fennikkusu gene wasn't dominant. Well that was impossible, with the child having the chance of inheriting four different genes. The Fennikusu trait would have to have at least 60% or so, meaning there's a chance the child could be also part Aosuki. Then if it's a girl there's a chance they could be a Bellatorres too, which would surely cancel out the others or vice versa?

"Either way we have to tell them Kyo. It's what they're expecting, and they'll only be able to tell when the child is born, no?" Lyra spoke as she stormed up the stairs, heading for the offices where Taiyou and the elders would surely be.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Re l scared the dickens out of him, "you been out for a day or so." Hakro noticed that Scar was holding him up. "I guessed you took mom back to the ER again, or you put me in another room while I was sleeping." "I don't know how to tell you this, but Akina's boyfriend is working for the Branded. I know you want to protect everyone, but you can't. Ghost took her to the ER to work on her some more. I am not a medical ninja." To him it was going to be another long day, atleast Re l was kind enough to bring some tea from the staff room of the hospital. He picked up a cup and took a few sips of the strong tea to wake up. He looked at his own wounds on his body as he was not wearing a shirt. He was thinking he passed out from blood lost or the burns on his body as they did put him in another room.

He was thinking what happen to Ichibi, he was released in the last battle. His memory came back as he was a sand snke living in his mom's gourd at the moment. Hakro looked out the window as he noticed his dad and his aunt. "I think it is best for Scar to meet them, you have other duties to complete Re l." "That is right and I need to get going for now to complete them and meet up with Vincent." Scar open his gold eyes. Hakro growled at Scar the silver wolf to go meet his dad at the front of the hospital as I am going to go to th ER. Hakro pulled a shirt on as he took the elevator down to the first floor and walked to the ER and waited for his relatives to show up as he sat in a chair waiting for Ghost to come out of the ER.


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Itsuki & Rosia Ezel*

_Shit! Am I too late?_

The two landed outside the hospital and headed inside, to be greeted by Hakro. Rosia locked her nephew in a tight hug, while Itsuki just looked away with a frown upon his face.

"Is she okay? We saw that big technique from Fuzen and got here as soon as we could," Rosia sighed as she tried to hold back the lump in her throat. If anything had happened to Alis, there was no telling what sort of rage she would go into. It would be even worse with Itsuki ...

"Where is she? Rosia couldn't sense her chakra at all. She's not ... don't tell me Hakro she's ...!" Itsuki struggled to get the words out of his mouth. Mentioning 'Alis' and 'dead' in the same sentence was harder to say then he thought. She wasn't dead, there was no way. The Ichibi wouldn't allow it.


----------



## River Song (Jul 26, 2011)

*Rika
*

She ran, she had heard of a commotion in Sunagakure and she had ran. Normally it would be a more experienced ninja who would of been sent but they were all away so Rika was left to investigate but technically this was a freelance mission because she had not bothered to wait for the beurocrats to approve it.

 She had run from Fuzen, it was a relatively short journey and she had stopped only once along the way. She dashed through the desert, feeling the sand kick up behind her. She never did like Suna, the heat put her off due to the fact that she burns easily, damn her sallow skin. In fact she felt her skin heat up already, red blotches forming in her exposed shoulders.

She dashed through Suna?s open gates; the first thing she heard was the screams and the smell of burning flesh, lots of it. There must be huge amounts of destruction to her left. It looked like it had been hit by a serious attack, obviously of the fire-nature or something similar.

She dashed through the main street up to the Kazekage?s mansion, trying to absorb as much information from her surroundings as she could, like the screams and the smell of blood. Once she reached the Kazekage?s former mansion she would go to the roof, being that high would give her a much better appraisal of the situation since the wind would blow all of the scents to her.

She walked through the large doors and looked around. Then a smell hit her, Kei?s smell. She dashed in Kei?s direction until she came to a room. Kei was obviously lying on the floor, there smell was even more potent because she was bleeding and she could hear someone about to strike her not thinking she used the first jutsu that came into her head.

?Tree Binding Death!?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"I am waiting for a update, the last thing I was told she was in a coma, before I black out. She is in the Er being worked on again by other doctors and probly Ichibi himself." Hakro could not hide the fact that she let him go. I guessed that they had to wait till the doctors came out to tell them as they did not want anyone to go in. "If you have any medical experience you can go in help as much as you can to bring her back." Hakro got teary eyed as he rubbed his eyes from lack of sleep and about to cry. A large snake made of sand wrapped around Hakro's body. "Here is your freaking updated punk, she is stable but I don't think she is going to the summers land soon." Hakro looked at the snake made of sand, "Ichibi go back in to that room again and tried again." Ichibi hissed, he would do anything for Alis within his powers.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kyo and Taiyou Aosuki*

*BAM*

Taiyou head shot up when the door came swinging open and it was Lyra and her son. Kyo smiled weakly as all the elders looked at them for a minute. Kyo sighed, this was going to be long and it was going to best for him to do it then Lyra to confess to something like that. Kyo looked up and down as his mother just stared at him for a minute...

"Kyo?"she began as she looked at the two kids for a minute and then finally cocked her head,"Hey? What is wrong?"

Kyo took a deep breath,"Lyra Murasaki is pregnant..."he said 

Taiyou looked confusinly before looking at the girl and smiling warmly at the two...

"With my child!"Kyo said which cause his mother face to drop a bit and her smile turned into something that Kyo haven't seen in a long time a frown of total disgust...

The elders began to whisper amongst themselves,"Kyo...Darlin..."she began as she got up and walked towards her son,"What have mother told you about wrapping that shit up?"

Kyo blushed as his mother neared him before clasping his shoulders tightly and Kyo knew hell was going to happen in a minute or two. But then his mother hands got hot and then Kyo looked up to his mother smiling face before she shot him down with such a great force that he fell from 5th floor that he was on all the way down to the ground...

Taiyou turned to Lyra,"And you..."she began,"You can still consider your options are you sure about this?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra jumped in shock as Kyo was smacked down to the plains of the earth by his own mother. She was shaking in fear that the same was about to happen to her. The feeling of 'fear' was a new one to Lyra ...

"And _you_ ..." she began, turning her sights to the young adult. "You can still consider your options. Are you sure about this?" 

Lyra paused for a moment, taking a deep breath before speaking to the leader of the Fennikkusu clan.

"Yeah ... I'm sure. I haven't had long to think about it but I'm sure I want to go through with this. Mrs. Aosuki, I love your son and having a child with him would be better than having it with any other dickhead out there. I'm carrying perhaps the next Fuzenkage a few decades down the line ..." she smiled warmly as she tapped her stomach, before looking back up to the intimidating woman.

"I understand you may think I'm young, but you only had the twins a few years older than me, right? If you could do it as a single mother, then I could do it with the help of my family and yours."

If there's one thing Lyra was, it was persuasive.
*-------------------------------------------------*​*
Itsuki & Rosia Ezel*

Rosia folded her arms with a silent sigh as the sandy snake of the Ichibi told them all that Alis was in a stable condition, but wasn't going to hop out of bed anytime soon.

"That bitch must've messed her up real bad ..." Rosia mumbled as she moved her brunette locks out of her face. "Hakro, you and your sister should come and stay with the Ezel's in a village free of Branded rule just south of Fuzen. We own the whole village there, including a large luxury hotel that you could stay in. It's just so you can rest up from all of this."

Itsuki was tempted to protest, arguing that the kids should be allowed to fight. They weren't even kids now, but they were still his children and he couldn't lose them in this silly war. He had to back Rosia's proposal.

"I agree, stay with the Ezel's for now. Heck Akina can invite her boyfriend too if she wants."

*-------------------------------------------------*

*Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino*​ 
"Tree Binding Death!"

Shizuri shot around only to find the tree wrapping around her. She quickly formed the tiger seal in her hands, killing off the genjutsu.

"Oh, genjutsu! How fancy-"

The Commander was cut off by the blazing heat from a technique nearby. Vanitas, the 'boy of interest' as Clarissa would say was charging towards her. She had to react quick, and made a 10-inch thick shield in front of her to block the attack. The fire of course couldn't melt, but her shield barely managed to hold off the attack before smashing. She wasn't even going to toss in a snappy quip before going in for the attack.

*MELTDOWNER*

Shizuri grit her teeth as the burst of bright lights blinded the group, before launching a ray of Meltdowner that was precise like a laser, and could easily slice through straight to the edges of Sunagakure.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Sounds okay to only to rest up, but we come back to fight. Right now moving mom would be a risky move to make, it would kill her. Akina already left for Fuzen, so i can stop by my cabin to meet up with her and her boyfriend. I don't think her boyfriend should not come along." He decided to hold his tongue to help protect Akina's butt if her dad fond out about that. Scar the silver woulf stood by his side if he needed to lean on. Ichibi slither and wraped around Hakro's ankle and hissed. "I am going back up to Alis's ICU room on the fourth floor, you can all come after she gets out of the ER." Ichibi slither to the elevator as he made people jumped from seeing a snake. Ghost was done with the rest of the doctors  that healed her moved her back to her room on the fourth floor and hook up to other machines. Before leaving and went to check on other paticens. Hakro was going to say good bye for now, but was going to come back later to see her, he was guessing his dad and aunt was coming with him.


----------



## River Song (Jul 26, 2011)

*Rika*

She heard a voice it was familiar it sounded like, No she couldn’t think his name. Judging by the heat the man used a fire attack. She heard the sound of smashing, she avoided the shards of whatever smashed. 

“I’ll show you fancy” Rika said a growl ripping through her gritted teeth. This woman had hurt Kei and now she was going to pay and pay dearly. Rika sighed as she heard the woman say something. This was not going to be easy if she had a good understanding of Genjutsu, she would have to use her more powerfull Techniques.

She could feel a wave of warm air hit her, like a ray of sun, was she trying to blind them. She didn’t like to abuse euphemisms but blinding a blind girl. Epic Fail, She thought to herself. She heard something rushing towards them at a fast pace. 

Rika unabashed by the loss of something she didn’t have rolled to the side avoiding the beam, although it destroyed the right leg of her jeans and singed a part of her leg. Cringing as she stood up she glared at this Lady if that was her opening attack she feared what was to come.

“You should of found someone else to beat the crap out of ‘cause now I’m mad. Sin of Gluttony!”


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*Vanitas
*
Vanitas didn't really even have time to take in his surroundings but he understood the gist of the situation at hand. This was one of their Leaders, one he had not seen before and on top of that she was able to block his Hiken for the moment. Her shield began to crack under the intensity of Vanitas' attack before fully smashing, but in that moment the whole room was basked in an intense luminance. Vanitas staggered backward as he lost his sight due to the brilliance of the light, he knew what was going to happen next. He was wide open and he needed to do something fast while he was in this state.

*DATI BUTSU KOU II*

In the blink of an eye Vanitas' feet were covered in a kind of futuristic black metallic alloy that had all sort of vents and jets on it's side. Around his neck an obnoxiously long red scarf flapped in the wind as he didn't waste any time he kicked the ground. 

*BOOM*

The sound reverberated through the room creating a deafeningly loud noise as Vanitas created a miniature sonic boom as he raced around the room. Just a hair ahead of the laser as it tried to slice through his body before long his sight returned and he saw a familiar face. It was the girl Koji had met outside of Konoha three years ago and she was here helping fight off this mystery Branded woman. Their was no time to dwell on this though, it was time to BITE. 

He kicked the ground once more his speed intensifying as he tried to close the gap between himself and Shizuri. Getting inside her guard he jumped into the air and twisted his body making sure to keep his torso horizontal and his arms stretched out. His body moved in an arc parallel to the ground as he whipped his legs out and tried to smash them into Shizuri's face with the Butterfly Kick.


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Itsuki & Rosia Ezel*

"Why shouldn't he?" Itsuki asked, following up on the question. Rosia simply sighed before heading off into the hospital to see Alis, while Itsuki waited for a reply from Hakro. Just what was going on here? He'd really missed a lot.

*-------------------------------------------------*​ *
Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino*










​
In the time it took Rika to get up and begin the genjutsu, Shizuri had already began firing blasts of energy at the girl, before looking up to see Vanitas aiming a fancy kick on her. 
*
BOOOOOOM!!
*
A large, blinding explosion was present as Vanitas was knocked away from her. However, right next rolled Shizuri's bloody arm, ripped apart from her body.

_Fuck it! That's the third time that's happened! If I react to fast and don't put the correct amount of chakra in, then it'll overload and I'll blow myself apart. I don't have time to stitch it back on so I'll have to replace it!_

Mugino did just this, forming a large claw on her ripped off arm as her eye seemed to change from the amount of chakra being put in.



She panicked a bit as they may have figured out her weakness from that outburst. Never-the-less, she raised her hands to form a sort of bubble.

*ATOM SMASHER*

The same disco-like rays of lasers formed, forming a tight prism that covered the entire room. It would be difficult to dodge as it covered most of the area, but the technique could be blocked with a shield. However, as the Commander of Sunagakure she had to get rid of these runts.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Vanitas sped off for some reason ignoring him again he presumed. His speed was way too fast for him now he couldn't keep up or even follow. His best bet was to go towards the suna mansion that must be were those files are. He lept up to the buildings trying to use the this as a viewpoint to look around. He found the Suna Mansion in the center and raced too it with all his might. He wasn't about to be left all alone again he wasn't gonna lets anyone else die except for these branded bastards. He needed to keep moving he ignored the other battlings going on needing to conserve all of his energy for this one. A bad feeling overcame him as he got closer. A guy like Pyro no someone stronger then him must be watching over the files. I'm dead if I get caught in this but I gotta help I have to. He was trying to convince himself of what he was doing was right. As he finally made his way there a fight was already happening.

Sanu could see the danger Vanitas and that girl was he didn't remember her name. He jumped down twisting into a front facing backflip. Managing to catch this light show freak off guard with his appearance. it seemed the blasts were unstoppable yet Sanu needed to do this. He condensed a mass of bones forming a larger shield then when he was helping thalia. He had made each piece wider and harder then steel. All the former gaps were filled with smaller bones to compensate. Sanu had Also Released a Mass of bones from hsi back Encasing Vanitas and Kei in a protective Bone shell leaving a gap between the bones for them to be safetly shielded. Sanu waited o take the brute force of this new attack no longer worrying about his safety but of the mission. 


-------------

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

She was amazing he could feel her eyes on him with every move maybe Sanu was out of his league. To make matters worse she seemed to be sealing with her left hand. It was the Katon: Fireball Jutsu it was fast and agile coming straight at him in the trees. Sanu spun his body diving from the tree alloing his bones to bend past a normal human. He was completely sucessful in evading the jutsu his leg was burned a bit by the excess fire but it didn't seriously injure him. She was using that power and speed she has but lets see if she can not get railed on this was Sanu's only thought.

He Blitz for her from the ground he gathered the needed Chakra and molded it and changed the calcium in his bones from his forearm. The Dance Of The Wolverine and he was about to unleash it on her. The bones ripped through Sanu's Skin and extended outward each greating a large hole from there exits this however wasn't as painful as it looked even though blood was coming out it never hurt at all. It was just meant as and illusion of severe pain for the enemy to think that he was a monster. And to and added insult he could use his chakra to add more cutting power like the chakra scalpels. 

He was sure there was no way for her to dodge this seeing as she should be to focused on the mutilation. But even if she does dodge this he's got a nasty secret for CQC Sanu's body was made for taijutsu and kenjutsu but she must outclass him so he has to use his brain to not die yet.


----------



## River Song (Jul 26, 2011)

*Rika*

Shit

Rika dodged the first two blasts but was knocked off balance dodging the third and she was hit by the fourth, burning her leg. She looked as the boy attempted to lad a kick but was blown away. She cringed as she stood up, the burn was aching.

She heard something wet and heavy hit the floor, probably a limb from the smell of blood. She concentrated on the other boy for a second Listening to him fall to the ground, tha nagle of which the arm rolled towards him was wrong so it was probably the woman?s. She heard something move to the Sky, just as the rain of lasers came down Rika ran and grabbed Kei?s body, cradling her like a new born baby and landed beside Vanitas.

?Create a shield for us!? she snipped at him, defending against are of effect attacks was Rika?s weakness. She could use pain but it was too soon.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"ReiMei, joined up with the Branded. If you want a witness Re l is around here somewhere. Maybe it be a good idea to use him to be a hostage for information. There is no way to get that gy away from Akina, she do anything to be with him. I am sorry for everything, for the way I treated you and how I could not protect everyone else in the family." Ichibi poked his snake head out of the gourd and Spike the white wolf looked at Rosia. To Spike it was time to go back to his master as he jumped off the bed next to Alis's feet. "I will not let her die, as she be here for awhile. Whatch the branded they are tough to beat even though they have lower ranks by their ranks in the ninja system." Alis did not wake up as Rosia enter the room. She was only breathing shallow, to get back in to the war.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> *Kora*
> 
> Lighting reached up and locked her legs into place. The lightning made moving her calves painful and unwanted. She made a handseal watching as the boy came down in front of her. She made a handseal faster than the eye could see and her legs disappeared turning into feathers releasing her from the lightning ninjutsu but because it was a lightning ninjutsu it had a drawback.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

The first two strike missed their target, however the kick managed to land a blow. He wasn't gong to rest at that, he was going to keep on striking. Shirou's superior strength would overwhelm eventually and he knew that. It was only a matter of time, which he had since he wasn't able to run out of gas. Yet, that couldn't be said the same about his wounds.

The pain racking around his body makes him drop to both knees. He tries to pull back into his posture but the injuries are fighting him back. "Gahh!!", he forces himself up, using Ascalon as leverage. Noctis was being surrounded by clones, he had to rush over and help. But his anxiousness to help is f no avail as he realizes Ascalon is wedged in the feathers. 

He tries to pull the sword out but the cuts, burns and bruises restrain him. Maybe a full powered Shirou would be able to pull it out, but not now. Well, if he had enough time to pull it out he would, but that seems unlikely judging by Kora charging at him with tin katanas that seem about six feet. What was in his other hand was the water sword that was mixed with the lightning properties Noctis gave him. Even with one sword, a swordsmen as skilled as Shirou should be able to stand against her without much of a problem.

An idea came to his mind, forming handseals as she came in. The instant he was finished, the Saint brought the heaven sword up quickly and knocked away the first strike. She was fast, but having skill with swords, Shirou was able to counter such an attack. Then would come the second strike, Shirou was ready to deal with this- "AGGHH!!" the injuries still had an affect on him, preventing him from making the move that could stop her. 

The feathered katana slashed across his chest. causing blood to fly out and paint the feathers red. This was a chance, painful it was, but it was couldn't leave it at this. Mid way through the slash, Shirou pushed himself forward, causing the sword to go deeper into him, but also letting him fill the gap between them while Kora was still attack.  It was irresponsible for a swordsmen to leave his sword behind, but now was not the time for pride.

"AAHHHH!!!!!" His right hand reached out in front of her, as if reaching for a goal or a finish line. "_Water of Purity: Water Prison Jutsu_!" water  began to surge from his right hand and enlarge, covering Kora inside a virtually inescapable sphere of water. Attempting to trap her. "Noctis!!! NOW!!!" Shirou yelled out powerfully at lightning-user, hoping that he could break through and take the advantage they had. He would be holding Kora inside the sphere, down on both knees in agony. The only thing left to do now was to have faith....


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino*

*BOOOOOM!*

There was a large burst of smoke and bright flashing lights as the technique clashed with something. Mugino thought at first that she had torn them to shreds, but was horrified to see a white shield made of various spikes and pillars. Bones perhaps?

"A Kaguya I see ... hmph. Fair enough, 3 nobodies v a god. Let's go," She yawned, not even giving them a time to react as she held out the palm of her hand and her claw.

*LIGHTS OF BASSENACTAR

*Balls of energy formed in her hand as she began firing them at the group like bullets. However, they were all absorbed by the Kaguya's shield, making her attack completely useless. It was silly to think that Mugino would be stopped by a simple shield though.

"Fine! Hiding behind that fucking shield I see? I expect no better of nobodies!" She roared as she reached out towards them with her claw as it twitched at their sight. 

*MELTDOWN!*

A protective dome formed around Mugino that was sourced from the claw. From the dome spewed the same energy, this time in a large wave like water. It consumed the building, blocking all line of sight for Mugino as the outside of the dome was completely covered in the stuff. If they touched this 'liquid', it would burn them at a rate faster than some of the strongest acids in the world. Even if the bone shield would protect the initial attack, it would eventually melt away. This was one of her strongest attacks, and she wasn't going to let them win!

But then again, she had to control her ability ... she couldn't target more then one person at a time, and had to resort to weaker group attacks. Plus if she messed up the chakra one more time, her head could even be blown off.

"Fucking hoodrats."

*-------------------------------------------------*​
*Itsuki & Rosia Ezel*

"ReiMei joined up with the Branded."

_What?_

*ReiMei* joined up with the *Branded*.

*ReiMei* ... _*BRANDED.*_

 The words seem to echo through Itsuki's mind as he heard his son speak those horrible words. Akina's boyfriend was in the Branded, the same bastards that hurt his wife? And what, Itsuki was just going to allow the Ezel's to be assosciated with _scum?_

"What ... the ... *FUCK!?*" Itsuki roared with incredible power as he clenched his fists; veins popping on his head. "That fucking scum with my fucking daughter! It's him and his fucking croonies that put your mother in this fucking predicament!"

He let out sharp growls before raising his hand. Two cloaked figures appeared behind him, wearing special masks that represented the Ezel Clan. They were white with two black dots for eyes, and a simple line for a mouth along with the Ezel Clan logo on the forehead. These were like the ANBU for the clan, and carried out the dirty work.

"Find the boy ... I want him dead. I want his head dead and buried! No fuck it, when you find him bring the bastard to me! I'll at least make him useful before killing him!" He yelled as the two men nodded, before dissapearing in a flash. Rosia didn't even bother arguing as there was nothing she could say. Her neice's boyfriend is Branded? The ones who have put the whole world in chaos? She couldn't defend that. But she wouldn't blame Akina at all, not even once. The poor girl probably didn't even know.

"Itsuki, this is why we should just have Hakro and Akina come to our secret village while you deal with ReiMei ... it'll make it much simpler," she suggested as she turned to Hakro with a frown. 

"Yeah ... Yeah we'll do that," he breathed, trying to cool himself down. He turned to Hakro with a serious expression. "Where's your sister? I need to get her away from him even if I have to drag her."

*-------------------------------------------------*​
*Tifa Warholic LT*

Focusing on the forest, Tifa was caught off guard when she glanced a figure followed by smoke tumble out of the forest into the air. The fast figure landed on the ground, before appearing in her face with a sort of painful-looking white assortment of spikes on his forearm. She immediately went into a defensive position, only to have her arms sliced by the technique. The teenager let out a sharp scream, being sent tumbling to the tree behind her.

"Hmph ... Fancy!" she smirked as she stood up, using the tree as leverage. Her eyes were locked on Sanu, anticipating his next move but she was prepared to use her own first. Tifa used her feint ability to flicker around the arena, before appearing nose-to-nose with Sanu. She twisted her body back a little, before performing a painful Butterfly Kick, perhaps now a signature move of hers.


----------



## River Song (Jul 26, 2011)

*Rika*

She looked at the Kaguya as he blocked her attack, it was becoming more apparent that these people weren’t you’re ordinary ninja.
She turned towards Vanitas “Rika Shiromi” she said quickly eyeing the buckets that were fired at the Kaguya. 

 It was becoming increasingly crowded in this room. She ran out from behind the Kaguya’s shield. “Attack with me, we need to use our numbers to our advantage.”  She saw a wave of energy move to her at a speed. Rika reached for Kei and stood in front of her. 
It smelled acidic and strongly acidic at that. She stood in front of Kei, her teeth bared, not noticing hw unusual it was.

“You’ll have to save me and Kei if this doesn’t work.” She said concentrating on the breathing coming from the center of the wave. She couldn’t see her obviously but her Jutsu relied on knowing where your opponent is and looking at them is just the trigger. Of course solid objects would obstruct her chakra but this was just thin enough for Rika’s chakra to get through.

She glared dangerously at the wave of energy having located the woman. 

“Pain.”


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"She is at my cabin on the outskirts of Fuzen. You find a cabin in the middle of the forests as the moutians that used to lead to Kiri. I have a question what are you going to do with Ichibi?" "I am going to be sealed again, I be here with Alis intill she can move again, I show up when you need me on the battle feild." Hakro was thinking he got his answer for Ichibi and was thinking that Akina was going to murder him soon, road kill for him. He noticed that his wolves were gone. Thet were giving out the wolf call to Fuzen. To get Akina and ReiMei out of the cabin now before you die. Cheza heard the messag and told ReiMei and Akina about the warning to leave now and together up your stuff. Cheza was thinking what in the world you did not Hakro. Hakro was confused on which side was he on now his sister or his dad's side now this was giving him a headache, he was also thinking this would not make things simpler.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Midnight]*

Landing on the ground he noticed Hotaru was getting close to him, but he didn't need to worry. Hotaru tried to hit Midnight with the chakra scalpel but as it got closer to him the attack redirected off to the right, not hitting him. However focusing on Hotaru he barley noticed Tifa before it was to late. He was kicked on the side of his face, and it sent him flying into the wall. Behind him a crater formed and he felt as if his cheek bone was utterly shattered. Touching where he had been kicked he slowly stood up:

"I forgot that you were quite fast, I should have focused on you."

Standing up now he looked at himself. In his normal state he should have been easily able to defeat them, but as he were now...

"I'll retreat for now, but we will meet again, when my power has fully returned to me. Until then don't try anything to stupid, Tifa Warholic."

Then he slowly faded away into the background, completely disappearing.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Hoping Shirou would finish the woman off while being constrained to the ground by his lightning streams. But suddenly, she turned her legs into feathers escaping the lightning spikes constraining her as avoided both Shirou's attack and the lightning streams coming for her. She didn't escape unharmed, as Noctis sensed the effects of the lightning stream once holding her spread throughout her body affecting her movement.

She started to make her move, Shirou had difficulty lifting his sword embedded into the ground with her feathers trapping it. Noctis started to noticed feather clones started to build up from the ground around him forming a dome isolating him. Noctis couldn't clearly see what was happening on the outside. 

All he could hear was Shiriou moaning in pain, "Shit... I have to get out and help him!! He can't face her alone... but these doves are gonna be a problem..." Noctis slammed the ground with his fist in anger as the doves were getting ready to send a barrage of feathers towards him. "No... I can't die yet... Not with people depending on me!" Noctis started to think fast of strategies he could use, his Surigan won't be of any help with the limited time he has got before the feather barrage begins. "I can't escape with any of the techniques I have gotten.... My fire and lightning techniques won't be enough to take these birds out........ Unless...!" Just as Noctis figured out a strategy, the doves started to fire their feathers directly at the Prince as he started to form hand seals.

The feathers all came at him, "I haven't mastered this jutsu yet... but since its a last resort... I can't ignore it!" The remaining lightning streams from the ground started to go towards Noctis as it entangled him around his body. The feathers started to enclose on the Prince as he smirked.

"Lightning Release: Lightning Armor!"

The Lightning streams surrounding the boy started to shield him from the feathers, "I don't have much time before the feathers pierce through the shield!" Noctis struggled to concentrate on his streams. "Just need a little more time!" Suddenly, several feathers got through the armor and stabbed into the boy's back, right arm and his left leg. "URGHHHH!" Noctis moaned as he feel onto the ground. He started to get up covering the crack, but even for him, the feathers were overwhelming and could break through the lightning armor at any second. He started to spill blood from his mouth and tried to ignore the pain he was receiving from his wounds.

The lightning streams went into Noctis chakra system and accelerated his blood flow. "Got it!!" Noctis had thought as the lightning streams reached his heart increasing the speed of the blood flow. But Noctis didn't have much time, this was a new technique he had learned a few days ago for the sole purpose of increasing his speed, heighten his sense of environment and provide a shield. He approximated he only had 30 seconds left before he was exhausted of keeping the streams inside him stable at the rate it was going at inside him before it dissipated. He didn't have any choice but to move towards Shirou and help him out.

As the feathers were hitting the shield, Noctis focused on his agility to move forward 10 meters ahead where Shirou and the woman was. As soon as Noctis heard Shirou say, "Noctis!!! NOW!!!", Noctis used his lightning armor plus his speed to break through the feather barrage and out of the dome while being hit from behind. "Shit I can feel the Lightning armor getting weaker! I only have 15 seconds left!" 

Noctis looked forward and saw the woman constrained inside a water prison jutsu. He then realized Shirou turning his head while having blood coming out of his mouth with a huge sword through his chest. Noctis knew he had to finish her off with the opportunity he was given and the time he had left. 

10 Seconds... Noctis was charging forward to his destination with the boosted speed he had gotten from the weakening lightning armor. The lightning shield started to crack as the feather was colliding with the armor. "My shield won't last long.... If I take her out, the dove clones will disappear... If I fail.. it will be the end for me and Shirou!" Noctis started to feel the pain from the wounds and affected his lightning armor control. 

5 Seconds... He was near them with just at least 2 meters of a distance, Noctis started took out his right hand and started to mold lightning release chakra from his lightning armor slowing his speed but keeping his weakened shield active. 

4 Seconds... The molded lightning chakra in his hand started to increase in size and turn stable.

3 Seconds... The chakra took the form of a lance and was aimed directly at her heart. Suddenly the lance dissipated as the lightning remains fell into the ground. Noctis was shocked, "No..... My wounds made the chakra unstable causing it to vanish.... No... It can't be over" 

Noctis heard a small shatter of his shield allowing several feathers to come through as he slowly turned his head to look behind him. There was no chance of escaping, if he took any hit of those feathers, Noctis was finished... Shirou was dying... The water prison jutsu holding the woman was vanishing... They had lost....

As the feathers were about to hit Noctis's vital point, his eyes started to glow red by itself and all Noctis could hear was the shattering of a crystal. The feathers that broke through the shield collided with something invisible and fell onto the ground like a normal feather without any harm. "What was that?..." Noctis didn't have much time to observe what had happen but to use this opportunity to finish off the woman. 

2 Seconds... Noctis concentrated on his chakra to form the lance again, as he started to mold chakra on his right hand, increase in size to turn stable. 

1 Second... The chakra quickly turned into a shape of a lance without any problem. Noctis directed his right arm towards the heart of the woman as he used his Surigan to precision his strike. "This is it...." Noctis whispered to her as he strike his lance through the water prison she was in.

"Kanenkon!!!"

The lance struck through water prison and through the woman. The feathers colliding with the dissipating lightning shield started to disappear along with the dove clones behind him. Noctis was breathing heavily with blood dripping out of his mouth as he looked down to the ground hoping for his strike to hit. He tilted his head upwards facing the woman.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Darkness?

She was floating in it again? Was she dead? Kei smiled as she realized that death was clamer than she imagined. Yet it was what she dreaded the most loneliness, the empty yet vast darkness that covered her was all to familiar. How many times she caught herself floating here all alone where nothing made a sound except the escaping sighs of boredom that Kei occasionally let out?

Kei floated in the darkness back up but then she saw a light and slowly turned around so she was floating like she was in the water. Across from her was Durga with a key, he twirled the key around his fingers as if to do a trick but then he stopped and looked at her?

?Tell me?What do you want?? he asked her as he twirled his fingers around the key, ?I could wake you up now and keep those precious memories you been working so hard on, locked up forever. You can move on without realizing what you did in the past?You can keep this innocent look that you have and all you have to say is Durga protect me..?

Kei looked at him for a minute and he slowly looked away, ?I been the one blocking your memory and if you want to remember everything?Just tell me but I will refuse to repeat the past, I refuse for you to go down that route you were going before those humans sealed your memory??

He looked at her, ?Kei, believe it or not I care for you, not just because you are my host. But because the simple fact that you are able to try your hardest and you are able to be so passionate about something??he said, ?Now tell me do you want to remember??

*Taiyou and Kyo Aosuki *

Taiyou smiled, ?A child is a lot of responsibility and it takes a lot of time and care, but just looking at you Lyra?I know you can be a great mother and give this child a life and love even though we are in this war. I believe you can, you have those eyes that tell me that you be someone that will never abandon your child?? Taiyou walked up to Lyra as she gasped her in a hug

?Welcome to the family??she said as she pushed away, ?But still I wish you waited till I was a little older, I mean come on I am barely in my 40?s now. But I am happy, I am a grandmother now?I wonder where Rika and Kei are right about now??


Kyo came limping up the stairs before he saw his mother smiling face, so she had accepted Lyra? That was great but he already knew his mother would, she had that type of heart. She was going to accept any child that was going to come her way and let alone related to her by blood.

?This is great!? Kyo smiled before his mother turned to him, he nodded, ?I am going to marry her?My child deserves a mother that hold his father last name.?

Taiyou smiled, ?That is great darling?? she turned to Lyra, ?I can?t wait till it is born, I really hope it a boy to carry on the name of the Fennikkusu clan!? she smiled as she hummed the little lullaby that she used to sing to Kyo when he was a child.

Kyo turned to Lyra, ?I know I been really fucking up lately but please?I am the heir to the Fennikkusu clan, and the next in line to become Kage, I am a man with money, and power.? he began only to have his mom turn around, ?But if that doesn?t interest you, I love you with all my heart and soul I do?I will protect you and that child with my life?I will die for you if you want?I can cook breakfast and I love your attitude??


?So Lyra?Become Lyra Aosuki?Or Minami?I don?t really care, I love both just as much as I love you now.?


----------



## River Song (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kora*

Kora she looked at the boy she impaled, a sinister smile spread across her lips ?I said you should of left boy, listen to your elders next time? she whispered into his ear. Watching him as she drove the sword deeper, and deeper. Feeling it come out the other side, suddenly the water began to envelope her and her beautiful features flashed briefly with panic as she realised what he was doing.

The water swirled around her; it had a mysteries tint to its blue spectrum. Her attention diverted momentarily to see her feather clones were dealing some Damage. Feeling slightly more elated she watched the things pan out. She watched the boy with obviously depleted chakra run; run for his life and likely the sword boy?s as well because Kora still had power over her feather. She could smother Shirou and escape but she was too intrigued by the boy running at her.

Her feathers once without now without a target swirled to cushion the lance that was sent at Kora but to Kora?s bewilderment and surprise it pierced ten inches of feathers and the water prison to strike Kora directly on her summoning tattoo which was between her breasts. It wasn?t a cut that would break any of her bones or damage her organs but it was still deep. 

Kora smiled as the feathers pushed down on the water prison, the eventual pressure causing it to collapse into itself, soaking Kora. She stood up smiling, the exact opposite of what Kora even expected her reaction to be. Some feathers came up an layered themselves over the puncture stopping the bleeding.

?Well done boys but it is fair to say that I have one but for such a valiant effort I will let you keep your lives. Aren?t I nice after all? she said and as a gust of wind blew her body disintegrated into feathers, flying away into the sky.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*










Larva detached from her back as she floated seamlessly in the air. *"I will do as you say."* Sakurai did a slight bow and turned towards Riku. Sakurai's insects began to fly out from their hidden spaces in his body. Except Riku only smiled, "You both think you can take me down so easily?" He looked over at Rin again, "finish the story Rin!" At that moment eyes opened all over his body. The red lightning shot across his body. Rin stretched her hand into the air and made a fist in the other. Flames sprouted from her fist into a sword and her clothes began to turn white. "I prayed for an Angel to come and save me. I was so selfish. I never wished for yours... Don't you remember how they forced us to clean, to work, to suffer?" Riku flexed his body and the eye on his sword opened. "I'll never forget it." A single slash made a wave of red lightning that Rin fought against with her blade of fire. The friction and strength was almost forcing her back. "An Angel did come. He killed the ones who enslaved us. You didn't know what to say when he asked what you wished for. I knew what I wanted. I wanted him to save me. You said the same thing and I didn't think anything of it." Riku scoffed, "I was foolish. I should of told him what I wanted." "What was it?" His lightning began to go wild, "I wished for revenge! On everyone who wronged me! I remember when you first told me your story. How you wished for yourself to be saved. When I heard that... My heart stopped beating for you. Now it only pumps hate instead of love." Sakurai forced his hands forward towards Riku. *"Insect Sphere!"* His insects were only a foot away when they were blown away by his power. *"What is he?"* Sakurai made the insects do the spindle formation above him. *"Insect Expansion Sphere!"* The insects puffed into giants and landed on him. Only to be fried and Riku's attack stopped. "I'm so sorry Riku. Forgive me!" She was about to cry more, but Riku interrupted that. "Don't you know how selfish forgiveness is? It only stops the heart from breaking, for the one who forgives. I can not do that Rin. My heart needs to break, so I can feel something again."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

His attack had made contact she must not have realized how deep the cuts realy were. Yet she was able to close the distance with in a instant Sanu couldn't react fast enough to her kick. He was hit hard in the face it sent his body spiraling to the ground, his body bounced and tumbled before smashing into a tree. 

" Damn did I just get hit by a damn truck or something? "

Sanu could feel that blow had made him concuss for the fact his body was shaking and his ears were ringing. Yet he didn't give up he knew she had to pay for that move and fast. He lifted himself up using the tree as leverage and disappeared from sight. He shunshin'd above her in and instant he pushed more power into his bones increasing there length to 12 inches and there cutting power to beyond steel. He needed to show her that messing with him makes you lose a limb. But that was just a ruse to get her to counterattack again. This  time he would use the dance of the wolverines in his knee to create a blade to stab her close range. He pushed all his effort since it was his only jutsu.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

“The past holds a lot of pain…Are you sure you are up for it?” Durga asked as he looked at the girl, she only smiled as she touched her heart the fact that she could experience this meant that this was going to be her last chance, “Just so you know if you say yes, you will stay asleep and you will not wake up until the experience is over…So there is a chance that you might die in the real world…”

Kei looked away, Durga thought he might had her with death. No human wanted to die, that was their main fear even to those that said they are ready for it hold some type of fear. Maybe it because of the unknown or all the sins they racked up over the years crawling at them because they believe in a hell or a heaven. Death was a scary thought to all…

Because no one wanted to die…

“…” Kei began, “I do fear death…I mean everyone fears it one point of their life. Maybe because the fact they see it as a dreamless dream or the fact they are being judge for everyone of their misdeeds, what makes me different? Nothing really. Even if there is nothing but painful memories waiting for me…I know I can deal with it…”

“Are you sure?” he asked

“I been running towards these memories for the longest and I don’t care if I find out that I was a bad person in the past or the angel sent down from earth. That doesn’t effect who I am now, the person I became.” Kei touched her heart, “Ikuto…Vanitas…Xemnas…Even Kyo have been all protecting me from this pain…”

And she shook her head wildly, “Even though they think they are doing good…What good is it when I hurt myself looking for the memories sealed in me? There is no differences between Ikuto and Vanitas, always trying to protect me from this invisible wall, but whats the point of growing up if you don’t experience pain…”

“So that is a yes?” Durga asked

Kei nodded her head, “Show it to me…Show all of it…”Kei smiled as a light began to shine from the darkness

“I want to begin to move forward…”


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*












As soon as the fight began Riku stopped his assault. "I'll show you my true power... The power I've hidden since my birth." RIn was surprised, "you have a power that I don't even know?" Riku stood there silent. The eyes all over his body began to close. He reached up to the scarf that covered his eyes. "They were sealed right before I was taken, so that no one knew of my past or about my eyes." With a single pull of the scarf, all of his clothes changed and he began to open his eyes.

Sakurai began to fly upwards with Worm on his back and Riku's clothes began to glow as he grew yellow wings from his back. "My power resides in the darkness. That is why I must betray everyone, including myself to become stronger." "What are you talking about!?!? You can't!" "Watch me!" Sakurai made two insect clones and held a single hand sign. His insects began to spit out threads into the air. *"I don't care what you want to achieve. I have a duty."* Riku turned towards Sakurai, "an insect wants to fight an Angel. How cute. You're nothing compared to me, and still nothing with her for help." "Don't say that! He is strong, and so am I!" Rin charged forward with her sword ready to swing. Until Riku was right beside her. "You're too slow." A single slash of his blade changed her clothes from white to red. "Riku?" "I'll never forgive you..." Rin looked into his eyes to only gasp for air. "No."


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

She beamed at Taiyou's response of accepting her into the family. It felt weird, having her first family that you could say was blood related. Everyone sort of had your back but then her adopted family was even tighter than that. She'd just told a lie when she said to herself that this was her first family.

Kyo was quick to show his excitement, but he then began to deliver a speech that caught Lyra off guard.

"I know I've been really fucking up lately but please ... I am the heir to the Fennikkusu Clan, and the next in line to become Kage. I am a man with money and power," He began, with Lyra listening with wide eyes. Millions of ideas of what he would say next raced through her mind, but there was one idea that she suspected he was going to say. But he just wouldn't. It was impossible. Too soon for that, right?

"But if that doesn't interest you, then I'll love you with all my heart and soul. I'll protect you and that child with my life ... I will die for you if you want. I can cook breakfast and love your attitude."

No way. 

Was this a proposal for ...!?

"So Lyra ... Become Lyra Aosuki or Minami even. I don't really care. I love both just as much as I love you now."

Lyra was speechless for a few moments, not sure what to say. It was sudden of course, and she was half-expecting him to just simply suggest an abortion. But this was just a whole new level!

"Are you asking to _marry_ me Kyo?" She asked with a bit of a sarcastic tone. Today had been rather eventful--- Lyra starting her first day of work, then dominating over Kyo, having lunch, grabbing a pregnancy test and then now this ...! It was all most too much for her to bare, but the ending was a nice finish.

"If you are then ... well I'll say yes. No, I'll say hell fuckin' yeah!" Lyra responded in a Lyra way, not going all emotional and asking where the ring is, but just simply being Lyra. That's all Kyo was asking for and she knew it.


*-------------------------------------------------

**Tifa Warholic*

Her kick had landed nicely, knocking Midnight straight into his own crater. He however recovered from the attack faster than she expected, and dissapeared after a few last words.

"I'll retreat for now, but we will meet again when my power has fully returned to me. Until then, don't try anything to stupid Tifa Warholic."

Gone, just like that. They had him and then he'd gone! But this battle hadn't been to waste. They'd gained some vital information on his weaknesses, such as close-range coordinated attacks.

"Hotaru? Are you okay? You was great out there!" she smiled with glee as she approached her teammate, giving him a pat on the back. "I would suggest we head to the Sunagakure Mansion, but before we need to regroup with Thalia and Date. Thalia is closest so we'll go find her first, okay?"

She had to admit, Hotaru was a much more skilled medic then her. He could use the chakra scalpel, which she recalled was what her mom would use for operations. It was a scary technique, capable of 'cutting without a cut' as her mom would say. Plus, she was a much more mature person so she saw Hotaru as a teammate, maybe even a friend. That may be pushing it, but the latter was for sure.

*-------------------------------------------------*​ *
Itsuki & Rosia Ezel*​
Itsuki noticed he got his wolf to howl into the sky. What was this all about? Was Hakro planning anything?

"Hakro, what is your wolf doing? I may have overreacted there but as a high-ranking citizen of Konoha and Suna, I have to take ReiMei in for questioning if he is Branded. I don't care what Akina cares about at this point," he explained as she put on the hood of his cloak, before going in the elevator to Alis room.

"Your father is right Hakro. I'll make sure he doesn't harm ReiMei but you have to understand he's Branded. I know you're just trying to protect your sister and you're a good brother for that," she smiled warmly in contrast to her younger brother's serious tones.

*-------------------------------------------------*​ *
Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino*

"Pain."

Mugino heard those words uttered by the genjutsu girl. Before she could even react, a strike of pain took over as her body began to hurt all over. Migraines, cramp and the feeling of her arm being ripped off was just a fraction of what was going on in her mind. The wave stopped, and the dome deactivated as she couldn't focus the chakra perfectly at this point.

"*AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME!?*" she cried as she rolled around on the floor, trying to ignore the pain. Due to the sudden outbursts of chakra from her body, explosions began to happen across the room, hitting random areas.

*-------------------------------------------------*

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Her eyes glanced upwards to see the Kaguya aiming to impale her with his bones. Tifa took swift action, her arms painfully bleeding and her will defiant on not getting hit again. She raised her fists towards him as a blaze began to erupt on her fists.

"*Fire Release: Twin Lion Fist!*"

A large blast of fire crashed into the Kaguya. The bones on his arms would've absorbed most of the damage, but at least she was safe from that attack. Tifa quickly moved back to a tree with her speed, beginning to heal the serious wounds on her arms. For a little runt, this kid was good.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"I was not planning anything Aunt Rosia, my Scar was excited to go on the hunt with him. I had to go in that direction anyways to get to your hidden city. Sounds like Akina would be under house arrest for awhile in that village. I have a question about the Ezel clan, I know Akina should be asking this I am wondering too about it. Could Akina see with the blue crystal release?" That was one of his questions and wonder what other secrets that Akina is hiding, I hope she is not pregant with ReiMei's child that would make the situation worst. Ichibi was not in a good mood he was going to strike if more people leave and come into this room. Ichibi was thinking sorry Alis, hospitals still makes me jumpy. Come on Alis just make it through as he noticed Itsuki enter the room. The montiers to Alis only beeps slowly as the breathing of Alis. Ichibi did not want to talk to noone right now so he took a nap, he had something personal to say to Alis.


----------



## River Song (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He was gone that was good, he turned towards Tifa sparing her a small smile, deactivating his chakra scalpel. After being congratulated but Tifa he walked up to the scorched, chared dead bodies and sealed them away again, he wasn’t going to waste raw material.

They exited the bathhouses and made their way to the area were Thalia was. There was alot of Fire and there was Thalia obviously injured. Switching persona’s almost when he kew he was needed as a medic he Jamp down to her.

“What’s wrong Thalia?”

*Rika*

Her breath quickened as she heard the agonised screams of her opponent but to stimulate all these sense at once was so draining she had about twenty second before she would have to end the technique and they seconds were passing fast.

“Boys attack her now, I can’t keep this up forever” she felt the intensity lapse and she attempted to pick it up but forced more chakra into it intensifying the pain for a second but losing 5 seconds in the process.

“ten...seconds left” she managed to force out.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Riku pushed Rin to the ground. She began to cough up blood, and spoke with a raspy voice. "Sakurai... *cough* *cough* Run." Riku looked up to see that the three of them were surrounded by a veil of threads floating in the air. It turned out that during Rin and Riku's talk Sakurai made his insect clones go into a triangle formation in the air. All the insects spat out the threads that floated into a sphere shape. "Well this is surprising." Riku flipped his hair a bit and spread out his wings to soar into the air. "With these eyes I'm stronger than I ever would dream. You are nothing to me. Everything and everyone is nothing to me." Riku opened his eye and Sakurai closed his hand to attract all the threads to his hand and wrap up Riku with the chakra threads in a blink of an eye. After that Sakurai made the mistake of making eye contact.

Sakurai fell into a different world. He looked around to see everything was black and white except Riku's eyes. "I'll finish you off easily Sakurai. I do hate cleaning up blood, so what better than genjutsu?" *"Oh, so this is a genjutsu?"* Sakurai looked at Riku, *"Just tell me this one thing. How does all of this make you feel?"*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu created a larger bone barrier to protect Rika and Kei's body basically cutting off there size of the room. The bones were being hit hard with these attacks and were giving away at the seams. The random attacks were breaking bones and shattering them but Sanu didn't care his job was to protect them and that's what he was gonna do. He detached the bones from his body allowing some to fall away to create a way to attack the fallen commander. Sanu looked at Vanitas. " You waiting for a invitation or something? " This was there chance to end it once and for all and someone needed to be the Hero. Sanu had already ran out intending to strike her in the heart this was the end but he needed vanitas as back he wondered if he would come.


---------

" Damn that bitch "

Sanu was angry he nearly just took a Katon in the face. She was sly and not only way a taijutsu demon but a skilled ninja almost all around. She had angered him which wasn't good now was his time to do a ranged bombardment. Sanu decided to use Tensi Sendan a Kaguya special justu that hardened the bones tips to steel levels and fired them instantaneously allowing rapid fire in immediate sucessions. He fired his bone bullets into the tree he just was blasted from. The blast from the katon forced him into a new tree from which he used chakra concentration to get a foothold on before firing the jutsu. He bombarded the tree hoping to shred through it and kill her. He was only using his left hand he with held his right for the event she tried to surprise attack him he'd get the final say.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

Breathing heavily she turned around to see Tifa and Hotaru approaching her. Hotaru said to her:

“What’s wrong Thalia?”

Thalia breathed for a moment, and then finally spoke:

"For external injuries, basically just the two deep gashes on my back, plus with the added fact that it's completely burned. I can swear my spine has been ruptured, but I'm not totally sure. Anyways heal me as fast as you can, and if it's possible from any of you, I need some chakra "donated" to me, I'm running low on chakra and I can't afford to waste time."

She knew she was being bossy and probably a bitch, but she didn't have time for that, she needed to take down her enemies as fast as possible, since that was their goal here. However it still bothered her, why didn't he just take her out? Why did he want to be a hero to her? It didn't make any sense, she didn't know the guy. Just who the hell was he?


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei opened her eyes and saw that she was back in Fuzen, how did she know she was in Fuzen, because the simple fact that the sun was setting against the mountain tops and behind her the moon was rising in the fields opposite of her. Kei smiled as she remembered the memories of her and Kyo running to beat the sun home…

Kei heard humming and smiled as she realized the song…












She followed the singers voice until she made it to the park, Kei smiled, the park, she remembered that perfectly. The first bruise, the first guy to confess, the first guy she pushed, and all the other things came rushing back to her. Kei looked to her left and saw the dragon slide she used to play on and a couple feet away was the little rider things that bounced back and fourth..

Kei laughed weakly as she saw the titter totter in the middle of the park, she and Kyo always used to play there when they were kids. Soon Kei eyes wondered to the swing set, there was a little girl there that Kei knew all to well. She continued to sing and swing at the same time as she looked over at the sun…

She stopped swinging once catching the eye of Kei…

“Big sis!” she called out as she jumped in the air and ran over to Kei, “Swing with Kei! Please!!”

Just touching the child brought the memory of her childhood back, Kei didn’t say anything and just smiled as she got on the swings and the little Kei got on hers. She began to sing the song all over again as she positioned herself to the moon that was raising up in the sky…

“Hey big sis you know what you are doing right?” the little Kei asked, “We can’t just say sorry and hope people forget, you know?”

Kei smiled, “I know…I know it not that simple…”


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*Vanitas*

As Vanitas moved into hit Mugino in the face she was getting ready to counter him but then a large explosion erupted from her body knocking Vanitas into the wall of the hall. Right next to him landed the woman's arm... He looked at her as she looked like some kind of reject from a freakshow with her eye and energy claw. He had seen a lot of things lately but this was definitely up there. 

Before long Sanu had finally caught up, and even better the kid was able to fend off Mugino for a short while so Vanitas could formulate a plan of his own. The fact was that this bitch had a nasty ability she wouldn't be the commander in charge of Sunakagure if she wasn't a complete and utter monster. But something really caught Vanitas off guard as the girl Koji had met three years ago launched an attack on Mugino, a genjutsu. She locked the woman in it causing her to shriek with Pain.

As a result Mugino lost control of her powers, she was causing explosions all around the room threatening to blow up the room they were in.

“ten...seconds left” Rika told them as Vanitas began to gather chakra, his entire body glowing green. 

" You waiting for a invitation or something? " 

*10*

"SHUT THE HELL UP BRAT!! I'm doing the best I can, if I hit her then it's going to be with something heavy!!!" The room began to rumble as pieces of the ground, the ceiling, and the walls began to break off and circle around Vanitas. He didn't have long he was going to have to ignite it all... He dug his heels into the ground causing a caldera formation around himself. 

*7...

6...*

*BOOM*

The air around was getting vulcanized and then Vanitas made it explode with the power of his Dying Will, his Magma Release. He began to seal, ram, horse, tiger, snake, he repeated the seals moving as fast as he could as the magma began to take shape.

*4...
3...*

*MAGUTON: HEBI GUREN!!!! HAAAAA!!!!!*

The magma coalesced into the shape of a massive serpent. It's scales forged from the combination of earth and fire, Vanitas' ultimate power, the Magma Release. The heat in the room was off the charts as the Hebi Guren temperature was easily in the neighborhood of 3000 degrees celcius. The volcanic serpent hissed at its target, magma dripping and eating away at the floor as it splattered from its bared fangs. Vanitas thrusted his arm forward as headed straight on a collision course with Mugino.

*BITE*

*1...*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*










"How does this make me feel? Getting revenge on the one who betrayed me? Defeating someone his is in my way? How about you tell me how you feel. Because I'm doing just great." Sakurai stared at Riku. *"Then I have nothing else to ask."* The genjustu broke and Riku was covered in ravenous kikichu insects. *"My insects do not need me to hold their hand in a fight. Although they do need a leader to not feed on every living soul I pass by."* "What?" Riku was wrapped in the chakra thread and could move his arms because they were tied down to his sides. "How could I let this happen?" Rin walked up behind Riku and he looked down to see that she was white again and fully healed. "What is happening?" "I healed myself... It turns out that even I can learn a few tricks, but it was getting hard to heal when those chakra eating bugs of his were on me when you put him in that move." She placed her hand on his cheek. "Please Riku, can't you forgive me?" Riku was terrified, "I killed you from my heart! I can't! I'm strong! I'm stronger than both of you!"

Waves of blue chakra emanated from his eyes. *"Get back Rin! We aren't done yet!"* Rin flew back next to Sakurai, "How did I not see all his pain that he held in his heart?" She clutched her chest.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou held his arm out, keeping Kora trapped inside of the water prison. Noctis finally made his way, hitting the woman with his lance of lightening. The water returned to normal, unable to keep it stabilized. Shirou's vision was getting blurry, he could barely see the woman standing. What was bothering him was that why she was standing. 

That blow should have dealt with her cleanly. Just what the hell was she anyways? In any case, she didn't come out unscathed. Noctis's attack managed to do some damage to her. She speak a few words, but Shirou didn't care to listen. He tried to stand, but soon fell back on his bottom. 

Was she going to attack? No, instead she disintegrated into many feathers and took the fly. Apparently she was done with the battle. What was that? Whatever, if she's retreating then the battle is their's. 

Blood was gushing from Shirou's wounds, but more from the one on his chest. He was feeling incredibly dizzy, unable to tell if he was moving or the world was. His brain felt like a tsunami was moving around it. Shirou tried to stop the bleeding by covering the wound by it was still flowing out. Eventually, things wouldn't turn out well for him.

That woman, whoever she was, was a monster. Even so, Shirou took more damage from Crow and he was more of a monster. This was the second Vice-Captain he had to deal with, even so this time he held out better. Almost forgetting Noctis was there, he looked over. "....Are you alright?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*

It turned out that with each wave of energy coming from his eyes he was replacing the chakra in the chakra threads. Making Sakurai's own move his. "Let go!" Sakurai let go of his grip and the threads wrapped themselves into his clothing. "die... die... DIE!!!!" All the waves that were coming from his eyes were receding back in the matter of a few seconds. "Sakurai! We have to do something or he will kill himself with this power!" Sakurai nodded, *"You're right."* Sakurai began forming a quick few hand signs and touched the air in front of him. *"Take him out Spud!"* Sakurai summoned a giant moth that was the same species as Spore. Except Spud was a tier three instead of two. Making his paralysis powers that much stronger.

It began to fly in circles above Riku until it suddenly stopped. It was frozen in place. "Sakurai look!" Rin pointed and Sakurai could see Riku staring at Spud. Until Sakurai took a closer look. He trapped Spud with a technique. Riku looked back at Rin and Sakurai with one closed eye. "Don't think you can just take me down that easy." He raised his sword and the eye closed. Riku opened back his eye and Spud was still frozen in place. "Its time to die Rin and Sakurai."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis was breathing heavily as blood was dripping from his mouth. He looked to see his lance didn't dig in deep enough through her chest due to her feather's resisting the thrust of the lance, but destroyed the summoning seal that was there. The water prison jutsu released and the woman was free from the constrained position. Noctis got ready to block her next move but he couldn't be so sure he could survive it with the stamina he has got left. 

She started to speak like she felt no pain from what had just happened, “Well done boys but it is fair to say that I have one but for such a valiant effort I will let you keep your lives. Aren’t I nice after all?” She turned into feathers and vanished from the scene leaving Noctis and Shirou to suffer.


Noctis fell on his knees and hands seeing his blood fall towards the ground. He realized that he was wounded but he didn't seem to care. He planted a fist towards the ground in anger. "No.... I lost my chance of finding out where Kei is!!" Noctis yelled in disappointment. He looked up and realized Shirou was severely injured through his chest. 

Shirou fell to his bottom and tried to stop his bleeding, it looked like he was going to pass out. He turned around and asked, "....Are you alright?" Noctis ran towards him and knelt right beside him. "I've been through worse. But you on the other hand need some medical ninjutsu..." Noctis looked at his gaping hole in his stomach that Shirou was trying to cover his hands with. "Shirou, the only person I know around here to use Medical Ninjutsu is Kei. We need to find her soon and fast, otherwise it won't look good for the both of us..." 

Noctis ripped off a piece of his own black leather clothes and gave it to Shirou. "Quickly wrap this around yourself. It will stop the bleeding as much as it can." Noctis stood up, "That bitch was the only person here who knew what was going on, and probably Kei's where abouts.... And I let her get away..." Noctis looked ahead and saw smoke coming everywhere through the village. "What the fuck is going on in Suna?!?!" Noctis yelled out at the top of his lungs.

After Noctis's moment of grieving and anger, he turned his head towards Shirou, "It's better if we stick together for now. We would have a higher chance of survival..." The Prince leaned back towards a wall and closed his eyes crossed armed waiting for Shirou to get ready. "So when was the last time you seen Kei?" Noctis asked as he bent his head downwards.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Noctis didn't seem to be too pleased with the result. Mainly that he couldn't find a lead on where Kei was. Shirou only looked at him as the boy worried. He didn't seem too bothered, if Kei can live this long without him then she surely can handle himself. Besides, he isn't sure of how Kei will react, whether she is still unstable or not. 

Shirou received the cloth silently and wrapped it around his wound. A few aches of pain were shown on his face but he would not say it. It was tightened enough to the point where he didn't need to worry about it much. The Saint grabbed ahold of Ascalon's handle, helping him stand to his feet. With a squeeze, Ascalon returned to the size of a pendant and was held around his neck like a necklace. 

"Thanks," he only muttered as he looked along the beaten path. He was hearing sounds of the destruction coming from several places. There are more than just one casualty. Interrupting the Saint's thoughts, Noctis asked him about Kei. About the last time he saw her. Shirou only looked on as he thought to himself.

"...I haven't seen Kei in three years. I'm sure she's changed and so have I. I doubt she remembers, but that's fine. I'd prefer if no one liked me. It would make things much easier....Besides..I've had enough of it." The Child Born Under the Star of Purity stated his answer honestly to Noctis without only a usual serious look. Even when he heard Kei's name and that she was here, he didn't change and he barely felt happy that she was alive. Besides, just because she's here dosen't change things, he's still going to try to save anyone.


"...Lets go," Shirou spoke as he started to walk down the drop, stepping on the feathers that the doves had left behind.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Shirou talked about how he hasn't seen Kei since three years and how he would prefer if noone liked him. This didn't help Noctis get leads on where she was but they both had to find her in order to get their wounds healed. He got up and started to head towards the direction the woman had gone. "We need answers out of her... Shes the only one that can get me close to where Kei is right now..." Noctis opened his eyes and stood straight. "...Lets go." He said as he passed right by Noctis.

"So.. Shirou, why are you here anyways?" Noctis started to walk beside him. He started to see the blood and the corpses all around him as they were walking towards the trail of feathers. This didn't go through Noctis very well, it was the first time he saw a village in ruins and destruction. 

This made him even more hateful towards the branded, the Prince had sworn that he would help take out the branded no matter what cost to free his clan from their rule. So Noctis had a reason to fight, a reason his father would understand for disobeying him. 


"These branded bastards have held my clan hostage back in Konoha... I sworn I would help take them out to free my clan from their rule... I'm probably the only few Ranen you can see that can wonder freely in the world..." Noctis spoke his mind freely as he was looking at the ground with his hands in his pockets. "Whatever happens, I have save my clan... after all... I'm the future leader of my clan..." Noctis closed his eyes and sighed.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Shirou talked about how he hasn't seen Kei since three years and how he would prefer if noone liked him. This didn't help Noctis get leads on where she was but they both had to find her in order to get their wounds healed. He got up and started to head towards the direction the woman had gone. "We need answers out of her... Shes the only one that can get me close to where Kei is right now..." Noctis opened his eyes and stood straight. "...Lets go." He said as he passed right by Noctis.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou passed by the corpses, feeling regret that he couldn't save them. It was eating away at him and making the boy angry. If only he was stronger, he would have been able to take care of that woman sooner. He hated what he was seeing, how he felt helpless. It reminded him of back then, when all of those people died.

As the Saint walked, he was looking around frantically for anyone that was still alive. Even if he was late he had  to do something about the matter. Those silver eyes of his scanned every spec of the area for movement. "So.. Shirou, why are you here anyways?"  he heard Noctis's words come into his ears. "There are innocent people here and they need to be saved. I have my own grudge against the Branded because of their actions but saving these people come first. 'To Save Those That Cannot Be Saved', that is my code, or rather my dream." he said without much enthusiasm, simply stating the facts.

"Whatever happens, I have save my clan... after all... I'm the future leader of my clan..." Was what Shirou heard, causing his eyebrow to twitch. He himself was also in a similar position. "To be put in such a position isn't easy. I wish to never follow that path again. It's bad that you have to..." the Saint said as he thought back on himself. It was then that his eyes caught some movement. A large piece of rubble began to move,  as if it was being shaken.  Shirou rushed over, ignoring the annoying strikes of pain.

What was there was a middle-aged man trapped underneath the giant piece of rubble. "*Ahhh!! Help me, please!*" the man cried out as he struggled to get free. In front of him was a woman trying to push the fragment of building off. "Hold on!" Shirou made his way to the piece of building and placed one hand on it. With a strong enough push he managed to use his great strength to move the destroyed piece off of the man. "Do you think you can carry him out of the village? " he asked the woman. "*Y-yes I'm sure I can.*" the woman pulled the middle-aged man on her back, whose legs seemed to be crushed from the weight of the structure that was destroyed.

"Then go and get out of here, and try to help anyone else that you see on the way." The Saint finished, before letting her go off and escape. Surely the Branded men in front gate were too distracted by all of this to be there. Especially since he only saw a few chase him. Feeling assured and little relieved, Shirou continued on ahead, still looking.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Gin]*

Had he found it? Pushing over the final rock he entered the dank and dark cave under the ground. It had taken him several hours to get down here, but after being given a lead this good he couldn't resist. He walked forward in the dark, no idea where he was going, until he hit something hard. It felt smooth though, it could have been a rock, or a door. Searching it he found nothing, except a small hole. Putting his hand over it a red light shun through and the giant piece of whatever moved out of his way, showing light.

Stepping forward as his closed eyes adjusted to the light, he could see people sitting off in groups, either wounded or carrying discussions. However they suddenly noticed Gin and gasped, as a alarm suddenly set off. Gin, knowing he wouldn't have much time, jumped, and quickly reached the end of the cavern, where he found the person he had been looking for.

"Oh my, it seems I've finally found you, Lady Kayo."

He kept his smile up, wondering what action she would take.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 26, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel *
> 
> That was actual a point to that the whole building does not have power anymore or you don't see the point in small details at all for a stealy one. Hakro ran up the stairs to the fifth floor and noticed that Akna clothes was ripped and cover in blood. "I know what happen to you before coming to the fifth floor. About everyone needs a breifing right." "Murise is dead with the four guarfd that he was trying to escape, as the rest of the guards are left behind to take us on. I have the Jeweled Branch of Hourai." "Nothing but a blood kill now, if that was his last wishes to the guards, they will not lead their postions at all when we enter this room or find away around it to just go to our client." Akina was doubting as the rest of the guards would still open attacked on them.
> 
> Hakro noticed that the guards were only waiting for them but waitied for what his teammates were going to say about the situation now. "I think we should just skip the open frontier if we can skip it any way and it is not nessary to kill anymore right now if we don't have to and the rest of the guards can be used to put their lives on the line for another time. Hakro was thinking if she really killed the guy they were after she needed to have some proof. Sound like she wanted to proof something on her own for once in her lifetime, but not on a s ranked mission like this. Domino throw the head of Murise at Diana for some laughs. Domino was laughing inside as a wolf's deed show something to all humans. "You two are slow I thought I was going to be the last one here when I was taking on those guys." "Don't get coky we have to finish the mission." He picked up the head to look at it more closly.



*Diana*

Diana squeled rather loudly as the head was thrown at her. She quickly regained her senses though and just looked at the dog with eyes narrowed.
"When were out of this your dead and your pelt will be my door mat you flea bag!" she said clearly angered. She looked at Akina.
"Well lets go kick ass. If they try to kill us we kill them. Jonin are most likely here so there is really no getting around them unless my genjutsu could be used." she said.

*Darius*

Darius stiffed a laugh as he saw Diana's reaction to the severed head. He quickly regained his composure though as fighting in between each other was not a great idea and Diana looked ready to fight. He statement proved it. She was looking for a way to blow of steam and the gaurds here offered the perfect opportunity. Poor gaurds he felt sorry for them if she got her hands on them. He experienced her genjutsu when mad and it was not pretty. It was really scary when that happened. 

*Solidad*

She giggled at Diana's reaction but got seroius quick though that didn't last long as she recalled what Akina said.
"You killed the guy already? Bummer so that just leaves the gaurds to us. Be careful as some are Jonin and i barely out ran them." she said. She herself was not looking for a fight but knew it was inevitable in their situation. There was no escaping the fight that was about to brew between her group and the enimies and they were heavily out numbered.



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takashi LT*
> _'I'm at the club with somebodies woman, just cos somebody bet me I couldn't'_
> 
> Yamamoto watch her as she spoke and listened intently. He didn't usually listen to women talk, he would just admire their bust but he found himself actually interested in what she had to say. Did he not fight her attractive? What? That's madness she is definitely a looker. Yamamoto just pushed the thoughts from his mind.
> ...



Diana looked at him.
"Really? You hate Fuzen too or something else? It better not be me boy because let me tell you i will kill you like a cat kills a rat." she said the answered his second question.
"Curious about my abilities are we?" She said playing with her spoon.
"My abilities aren't what you would expect from a Terumi clan member. I don't posses lava or boil release i posses something different entirely. You see my mom is from the Terumi but my dad was a former jinchuuriki. Medics theorized that that mutated my genes giving me a new power. They  didn't expect that as my brother was the test subject while i was left to develop clan powers as they are powerful and very rare but this new development was better than what the expected." she said sighing before continueing.
"My powers you see are psychic abilities such as levitating objects, manipultating people etc."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*

*"Stall him!"* Sakurai began signing and Rin nodded and flew at Riku. She called out her flame sword again and at that moment they met blades. "Riku, please!" "Shut up Rin! You are nothing to me!" Riku overpowered her making her fly back. Riku did a few hand signs and spat out a blue flame. "Cold Serpent of the North!" Rin was surprised, "you leaned that technique?" "Yes, and I will destroy you with it!" An insect clone flown next to Rin for assistance. *"What is that move?"* A giant serpent made out of blue flames danced in the air. "Its a technique that fuses ice and fire style together, but I have no clue how he got ice style." Riku laughed and pointed at both her and the clone, sending his beast to destroy them both. "Don't let it touch you!" Both of them flew apart both dodging the thing. *"What happens if I get hit?"* Rin frowned, "this was once used against the two of us as punishment. Although it wasn't this big when it was used on us. Fusing ice and fire together made the 'cool flame.' What it does is fuse the harmfulness of freezing something and burning it at the same time. Like having a piece of meat get freezer burn instantly. You won't heal right for years. I was lucky for my scars to heal right, but Riku had to have many surgeries." Rin wasn't paying attention from dodging the giant snake. She was standing on a roof when she heard Riku's voice behind her. "Yes, I won't." Rin screamed, but she was pierced through her abdomen by Riku's blade. "Its time to die now Rin." At that moment Sakurai finished his hand seals and raised he hands out. His insects began to multiply and fall to the ground. It wasn't surprising for Riku not to be able to see this. 35,000 ants surrounded both Riku and Rin. "What? Did you sacrifice yourself to surround me?" "No. *cough* to save you." She grabbed onto him and the ants charged for them. They began to sting Riku full of their neurotics.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As both Shirou and Noctis were walking, Shirou told his side of the story about how he is devoted to protecting the helpless. Noctis agreed with his thinking and intentions, almost similar to his motto. "I choose to follow the right path. Whatever that may be, it will lead me to happiness for everyone. Our intentions are the same, that we need to defeat the branded but help the ones we need to help most." 


Noctis remembered his past self where he was helpless and needed Raiko and Suiko's help, but not anymore... he himself will be the one to protect them from harm. After three long years, he still had goals he had yet to complete before he can truly consider himself as a future leader of the Ranens. Shirou then mentioned how the position of being a promised leader isn't a good path to follow. Noctis sighed, "But I want to lead my clan, to protect them from harm. To help them in their need. I intend to use my power to save not just my clan, but others as well. That's what a true leader is, and I have to follow the correct path for me to do so." 

Noctis and Shirou then noticed that two civilians were still in the midst of destruction. One of them was trapped under rubble while the other was helping remove the rubble. Shirou couldn't help but quickly assist them, after all he had his own path to follow, that's to help those who need saving. Noctis smiled as he saw the two civilians escape safely by his help.

Noctis suddenly noticed explosions were coming from the center of the village. Something was up, Noctis quickly used his lightning streams to check out the area up ahead. He slammed his hands onto the ground and sent several lightning streams up ahead. "Shirou... before we attempt to go observe what is occuring up ahead, allow me to use my lightning streams to check the chakra nature up ahead." 

With that Noctis fully concentrated his mind onto his streams manipulating where they moved, and just as the streams entered a unusual area, he sensed something, "Theres a huge difference in chakra nature, I can sense several, no alot of collisions in chakra. There's fighting occuring between high level chakra users.... I can sense familiar chakra.... It can't be...." Noctis opened his eyes and was eager to charge forward. 

He looked at Shirou, "We have to go fast, I can barely sense a familiar chakra nature I have dealt with before... He might be able to help us figure out what has been occurring in Suna!" Noctis was of course referring to his early mission partner, Sanu Kaguya. Noctis could sense him fighting and he had to help him out considering Sanu saved him from the Branded leader Stiyl Magnus. Both Noctis and Shirou started to dash towards the source of this familiar chakra that may turn out to be Sanu Kaguya.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kayo Akimichi*

_A Snake In The Grass. Would Now Be The Time To Chop It's Head Off?​_
The curvy petite woman, a build very uncommon to those of the Akimichi lineage, whistled a rather melancholy tune as she stood at the entrance of the cave leading to the resistance hideout. She wore a large haori that draped over her shoulders, red and white were it's colors which matched the Hokage's hat that rested atop her head. The leaf's village's symbol on the hat and the Akimichi clan's symbol on the back of her haori, truly even in this dark time, the kunoichi's pride of her clan and village could be broken, nor would it falter.

"Now would be a moment where we get all into this talk that compares us all to animals and what not, but yea, that's boring bro." Folding her arms as she began to talk to the man in front of her. His expression and eyes stayed hidden behind this very sly grin on his features. Though how could she describe it? Comparing it to the legendary kunoichi Jade, would not be valid. As her's was more akin to that of the Cheshire Cat, playful and teasing.

Though this man's seemed more sinister. It was like a blank canvas with a curved line drawn on it to indicate a smile. He's gaze was even hidden, nothing seemed to allow his opposition to even try and judge his character. "So my enemy, come to try and capture me? Lock me away? Use me as a hostage? Maybe even kill me? What can I do for you, my unwelcome guest?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel *

Hakro was thinking that Diana needed some humor in her life. He was doubting that Domino would end up being her door mat. Domnio was laughing his butt off as the wolf got serious. Has it was time to enter the room with the guards he felt sorry for them, as they were going to die. Akina felt the same as she was laughing inside as she was thinking it was time to kick open the door to kill the guards as they did not give up as they were tough. She let her brother have the hornors to kick open the doors to get this party on the road. Hakro walked silently to the doors and kicked them open as he throw a few kunias at one of the guards than a few explosion tags. Hakro wolves jumped out of the smoke to attack another guard to rip him from limb to limb. 

Akina made a blue crystal sheild to protect herself than jump in a battle with a guard as she unsheathed her sword. They seemed like they were surround by guards. They needed to take them all out than ind out where their client was hiding at. Akina slashed with her sword to take a few guards down as she does a few handseals to created a strong wing lutsu to send them flying as the guards slamed into each other weapons that she took control of. The guards came back with a jutsu of their own to attack on the group as Hakro blocked it and send out a lighting type jutsu to counter with as hits it's some of the guards.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sakurai*










Sakurai separated his hands to see Riku against the wall. It turned out that he tried to run from all the ants but fell down when he realized he didn't have the energy to jump while the poison was in him. 

Sakurai's ants carried her down and laid her next to Riku. "I'm...sorry...Riku... I... never even.... saw.... how much I loved you.... I'm so naive." She was dying and Riku could see this. He finally saw what he craved for fruition and now he wished it never happened. Tears began to roll down from his eyes. His eyes began to glow blue once again controlling his sword that was still stabbed through her. He placed her into a genjutsu via her contact with the sword. She opened her eyes to a world that was falling apart. "Where am I?" Riku walked up to her, "We're in your world, your body." Rin gasped and began to run for Riku and he held out his arms for her to jump into them. "I'm sorry." "Is this really you or are you a dream before I die..." Riku held her tighter, "no, this is real. My mind is linked to yours. Now when you die, I will die too." She pushed away a bit, "no, I can't let you do that Riku." "Its too late. I've noticed how blind I was when I knew you were really going to die. Now I can't live without you. Everyday would remind me of you. Every moment would destroy me over and over again. Knowing what I've done to you." Riku held her tighter, "I can't... I just can't..." Rin was quiet. She saw the very last of the ground that they stood on was slowly disappearing, "is that out of guilt... or the love you had for me..." "Love of course." She smiled as the darkness rolled over them she gave him a kiss. 

Sakurai stood over the two dead bodies and saw Rin had brought out a letter that was clutched in her hand. He picked it up and read. 

*If you read this, I'm dead and you've succeeded. The reward money is hidden underneath my floor boards and the key is in this envelope. Thank you for doing whatever you could. 
Rin​*


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Noctis wasn't the only one that heard the explosions, Shirou did aswell. His body tensed up and was ready to charge forth. He wanted to help these people that were in the middle of this battle. These sides, recklessly fighting weren't helping at all. Only Noctis's sudden words managed to calm him down. 

He stepped aside and let Noctis sense the situation up ahead. Once it was confirmed that there were high chakras doing battles there, Shirou was ready to go into action. Well, not actually, the wounds from the previous battle still bothered him. Not only that but he was still a bit low on chakra. He couldn't help the first problem but the latter he could.

As the two ran forth to the battle ground, Shirou busted inside of a few abandoned stores. In only a second or two would he come out with food. He was munching down quickly on what he had gathered, trying to restore the depleted chakra. He barely had time to swallow, almost choking on a few. Noctis seemed to be faster than he was but that wasn't a problem, it was good as long he was still close.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Gin]*

What can I do for you, my unwelcome guest?"

The former Hokage had asked to Gin. He simply smiled, weighing his actions. It seemed like she wasn't going to attack him, which was good. He quickly got to a decision as he simply commented:

"Oh don't worry, I haven't come here to attack you or anything, although if my boss were to find out I'd have to, I just want to have a casual talk---"

He then appeared next to the beautiful woman, whispering in her ear. He kept his voice low, making sure no one else besides Kayo could hear. After about a minute he pulled away from her as he explained:

"As you can see, it'd be troubling if your forces continued to oppose me due to _that_ fact, so for now I'd say you just back down, and let me handle things for now, is that okay?"

He then backed up as he yelled out so everyone could hear now:

"Which means, either let me have complete control of Konoha with no opposition, or I kill her right now, what do you say!"

It was a little out of character for Gin to scream, but he felt it was necessary for the others to hear.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As both Noctis and Shirou were dashing towards the center of the village, Shirou immediately stopped noticing an abandoned store. Noctis held his position as he questioned where Shirou was going when he entered the store. He soon came out with food, he threw Noctis a bag of chips to eat. The Prince realized that both of them were depleted on chakra from their last battle and they needed as much chakra they can get for whats about to come.

Noctis quickly munched down on the chips, not giving a second for time to breath. Noctis finished the bag of chips at least a minute after receiving it, and waited for Shirou to finish his. To be safe, Noctis slammed his fists towards the ground attracting all the electricity in the area and converting a portion of them into consumable chakra. Just as Noctis was done, he stood up and saw Shirou finished eating signalling he was ready to move. 

They both started to move again towards the source of the chakra. As they got closer, Noctis could see bullets flying into the sky made out of bone. "It's got to be Sanu... Hes the only person I know who can manipulate their own bones." Noctis thought and clenched his teeth as he was moving. They soon both could hear the noises of clashing and fighting, "Shirou... Get ready... I can sense several different levels of chakra other than the one I can recognize, one of them seems to have a unique nature too." Noctis sharpened his eyes as he was looking forward. "Let's try not to have difficulties facing what is about to come."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kayo Akimichi*

"_Interesting...I think I see it now. What he truly is_." What this man, Gin, had whispered in her ear, was indeed very true. If that was it then she indeed had not choice, but to right now make the single hardest decision in her life eve after giving up her necklace as payment to Albel. Simply sighing she hung her head low "I'm sure if you were here Minori, you would do it. Being in your shadow is fucking ridiculous you know?" The sound of approaching footsteps from behind Gin could be heard as she raised her head.

"Fall back! It's far to dangerous for you all!" It brief moment passed between the two as the sound of footsteps died down, leaving the both of them in a very uncomfortable silence. "You think I"ll just _hand_ over control?! You we'll just _stop_ opposing you?! You think you can just come down here and force an ultimatum of on me!" Kayo yelled furiously making sure her voiced echoed throughout the entire entrance. 

Staring at the man before her, she silently mouthed to him. Her lips moved as one would expect a woman scorned, as if venom was pouring from out of her mouth with each word she uttered.

"This isn't the end."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Gin]*

Gin nodded as he turned around, smiling. He got what he wanted done accomplished here, he didn't need to bother her any longer. He slowly started to exit the end of the cavern, but right before he did he turned around and said:

"You know, you may be right. But anyways, I wonder how things will turn out for you in the end."

He then turned back around, exiting as he continued, with a crowd on the left and the right, creating a clear path way to the exit:

"But for us, this certainty isn't the end."

He then reached the exit, and jumped back out. Soon after he came back out to the sunlight, acting as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 27, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_You lose...  Again._
-------------------------------

_"Gahk!"_

Date spat another bout of fresh blood onto the floor.  He slowly looked up at the man before him, his vision swimming.  There, standing before him, was the object of his hatred, murderer of his parents,the man who destroyed his childhood and haunted his memories.

Hanzo Hattori.

Date tried to force himself up off of the ground, but that wasn't going to fly.  His body was far to badly damaged.  His arms were weak and his chakra was completely depleted.  However those were trivial matters.  What was really bugging him was the puddle of bloo dhe was laying in, caused by the hole on the right side of his stomach, thanks to a chidori Hanzo had managed to hit him with.  He also couldn't move his hands, as Kunai had been embedded in them, nailing him to the ground.  

He slowly rose his gaze to Hanzo's masked face as the man took steps toward him.  Was this the end?  Was he going to kill him?


*Within Date's Mind*


"Alright, Hanketsu.  Let's perform the technique."

Hakaizen performed a string of handseals, his body emitting a fierce yellow glow.  Hanketsu became a yellow orb of light as Hakaizen entered Kirin Sage Mode.  He grew horns and his eyes went from cerulean to a lightning blue.  He orb of yellow light flew into Hakaizen's body and merged with it, transforming Hakaizen into a merge between beast and man.  He had a tail and horns, his nails were claws.  His teeth were fangs.

He vanished with a burst of energy.

------------------------------------------

Date's eyes widened as he felt the surge within him.  His eyes turned bright yellow and he rose sharply, the kunai shattering into many pieces.  He rocketed forward and caught Hanzo by the face, launching him into the air.  His wound slowly healed, not healing perfectly, but enough to keep him alive.  He performed the shunshin, escaping as swiftly as he possibly could, before landing in a clearing.  This was the power of Hakaizen's beast form.  He could never utilize this power again, as convenient as it was.  He looked up.  "Holy shit."

He was in a huge realm.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 27, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai was about to turn around, but something stopped him, "feed." Sakurai looked around for the voice that spoke to him. Ever since the initiation process he could feel that somehow he changed. As if he became some one else when he left. Sakurai didn't notice what he was doing until he snapped out of it. A needle protruded from his hand and was sucking out the blood, skin ,and chakra out of the two dead bodies that he had a mission for. *"What am I doing?"* Sakurai couldn't stop himself, but he felt better. His injuries from fighting Kyo were healed, the chakra that he lost in this fight came back. He was actually feeling better than he ever had. *"What is going on?"* "We are feeding... We are healing ourself." Sakurai was surprised to hear the voice, *"I remember you now! Your the monster that tried to steal my body!"* "Hehehe, yes I am. It turns out that you just side stepped from the end result Sakurai." The needles retracted back into their hands. "Nothing else is salvageable. Its best to use this move on living beings." *"Monster! How dare you defile the dead!"* "Well I didn't feel you trying to stop me, so get over it Sakurai. We needed to heal, and we can get the money later. Right now there are, hmmmm, delicious things running around in this village." Sakurai stared at the ground until he turned, an evil grin was hidden behind the mask, *"Lets eat."*


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> As both Noctis and Shirou were dashing towards the center of the village, Shirou immediately stopped noticing an abandoned store. Noctis held his position as he questioned where Shirou was going when he entered the store. He soon came out with food, he threw Noctis a bag of chips to eat. The Prince realized that both of them were depleted on chakra from their last battle and they needed as much chakra they can get for whats about to come.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Shirou tossed the bones of the chicken he ate to the side. Most of his chakra was replenished from the meal, so he could finally shut off Divine Mother's Mercy for now. The ability put some strain on his body so he only used it when he needed. He was now able now able to be exhausted like a normal person should. From Noctis's description there were several big chakras there.

Whoever they were would need to be taken care of. Shirou didn't care whose side, they both hurt those innocent villagers. He still wanted to know who dropped that large wave of lava on the village. That person surely would pay for it. The two were getting closer to the destination. Just a few more yards and they would be there. 

Then---

"AAGGHHH!!!" a sudden burning pain rose through his body. It was completely unexpected, and painful.  It wasn't from the wounds that came from the battle. Instead it was something else, the burning pain came from his right hand!! The symbol on the back of his hand was burning bright red. 

Shirou cursed to himself, he remembered this feeling. It was the feeling from three years ago, when Kei told him about that person. The Boy Born Under An Evil Star, that was what he heard. Yet, that simple name gave him this pain and suggestions running through his head. _Shit! Is he here!?_ Shirou pondered in his thoughts furiously. 

----*Find Him*

This definetly wasn't the time for that. Shirou had to help and stop the battle.

----*Find Him and Kill Him*

Thoughts were entering his head, telling him what to do. No, rather what he MUST do. 

----*You Must Do It*

It was like a command seal on his body. Forcing him to do what he dosen't want to. _Shut up!!!!_

----*He Is Your Enemy*

_I don't even know him!_

----*He Was The One That Tried To Bring Kei To A Darker Path*

_I don't know that!_

----*He Is The Opposite Of You*

_So What!?_

----*Just As You Are Concentrated Good He Is Concentrated Evil*

_I don't care about that!!_

----*It Is Your Destiny, You Must Fight And Kill The Boy Born Under The Evil Star. It Is Your Duty As A Sain-*

"I REFUSE DESTINY!!!!"

Shirou suddenly shouted. His eyes bloodshot red. The stigma on the back of his hand punishing him. It won't let him do as he pleases so easily.This burning pain even more frustrating then the ones from his previous battle. "I make my own choices!!" Shirou growled as he rushed over to the battle field of Sector 6......


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As they were closing in on the source, Noctis realized Shirou was acting strange. He was moaning in pain bringing out his right hand. "Shirou are you alright?!" Noctis head over to him as he was shrieking. Shirou was saying things about his fate and his duty as a Saint. Noctis couldn't understand him but tried to calm him down, but he wouldn't stop.

After a few moments of self conversation by Shirou, his eyes were craving with killer's intent and he rushed forward towards the direction they were just heading to. Noctis went after him, "Wait Shirou! You don't seem right!" Noctis was concerned but all he could do now was follow Shirou. 

As they reached the battlefield, Noctis's eyes focused on Sanu, "Sanu! It's me!" Noctis yelled but then he saw Kei lying on the ground. "Shit Kei!?!" Noctis saw another person he recognized, "Rika?!" He thought in his mind as he remembered the same girl from the night at Ichiraku Ramen and he also saw a dark flesh suited male covering his face. But then there was another individual, the person with the unique chakra nature, it was a girl with long brunette hair giving out a uncomfortable aura.

Noctis ran jumped towards the ground and with one step, Noctis appeared right in front of Sanu, "What the hell happened to Kei?! What the hell is going on in Suna?!" Noctis exclaimed eager to know Kei's situation. Noctis turned around seeing the girl with brunette hair smirking with a evil grin.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 27, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai was attached to the wall by threads made by the kikichu insects inside his body. He was using the insect cocoon technique to replenish his insect count, but inside his mind was something different. 

"Oh, Sakurai don't you remember?" The monster stood in front of him. They were inside Sakurai's heart that now only half belonged to him. The other half belonged to the monster standing in front of him. It was shrouded by its own darkness. *"What do you mean? And come over here, let me see your face."* "Ha ha ha, you and I both know that is a bad idea." Sakurai's anger peaked at that instant, *"Now I remember! We were fighting for control over my body!"* The monster interrupted him, "don't you mean our body?" *"No I mean my body!"* "But Sakurai, I'm originally apart of you." The monster stepped out of the shadows. It had Sakurai's face, but something was different. As if it was hiding something. *"My face."* Sakurai touched his face. *"So you are telling me your from me?"* It nodded, "yes, but... I'm everything that you detest about yourself. I'm your hatred, your fear, and every dark thought and ill will you harbored in this heart of yours." At that moment the monster twitched and its eyes were compounded of many smaller eyes. It gained wings and two pincers ejected from underneath its skin. "Now I need to kill you so I'm the only one left, reagghhh." The monster smiled and Sakurai became worried. *"What am I going to do now?"*


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2011)

*Rosia Ezel
*
Hakro asked _that_ question. He wondered if Akina would be able to see due to her Blue Crystal Release. Rosia paused for a moment, hesitant to answer the question. There'd never been a blind person of her generation, but there was a deaf one.

"It's possible. Once she reaches the third stage of the bloodline where she can summon her weapons through portals, then the crystals should be pure enough that it will cure any long-lasting negative side-effects, including blindness. My great-aunt Saruski was deaf, and once she reached the third stage she was suddenly able to hear. It was truly a miracle," she explained before placing her hand on his shoulder with a warm smile. 

"Anyway, should we head off now to find Akina before the Ezel's SUW faction do? Even as the head of the Ezel Clan, your father is at the core of it all. He's like a governor. What he says goes before me ..." she mumbled towards the end of her words, glancing over to the distance. Sunagakure was filled with war right now, and it wasn't good being here. Sure, if anyone tried an attack on Hakro, Rosia and Itsuki could easily protect him. However, with Akina having gone AWOL there was no saying the same for her.

"It's crucial we find Akina now. Because she is an Ezel, we can easily track her. I suggest we just go to our village and stay there while your mother and father sort things out. We even have an animal specialist among us, so maybe he could give you a few pointers!" She was trying to make it sound much more interesting, but she knew that Hakro was worried for his sister.

------------------------------------

*Itsuki Ezel

*"Alis ...!"

There she was. His dear wife lying in a bed, with millions of wires hooked up to every part of her body. It was an Alis that he'd never seen before ... The same woman that would do anything for him, yet he felt powerless when seeing her like this.

"I'm sorry ..."

He crouched down next to her, stroking her forehead with such a soft movement. It was heart-breaking seeing her like this. She was a Kage and put to bed by the Branded ... He wouldn't stand for it. They get with his daughter, and assault his wife. Doing just one of the two is enough to get your head chopped off.

"Don't worry Alis," he began, planting a soft kiss on her cheek. "I'm going to go find Akina's boyfriend and drag him by the hair on his skinny little scalp. He's scum. Fucking dirty _scum_."​

------------------------------------

*Tifa Warholic*​ 
The two medics of Shouri approached Thalia, who looked badly injured just from a first glance.

"What's wrong Thalia?" Hotaru asked after they landed next to their leader.

"For external injuries, basically just the two deep gashes on my back plus with the added fact that it's completely burned. I can swear my spine has been ruptured, but I'm not totally sure. Anyways heal me as fast as you can, and if it's possible from any of you, I need some chakra 'donated' to me. I'm running low on chakra and I can't afford to waste time," Thalia explained, getting to the point of her intentions.

"Slow down Thalia!" Tifa breathed with a slight smile as she rubbed her hands together. "We shouldn't head to the mansion just yet. There's already a bunch of smaller souls fighting one big one. If we get involved, we'll just mess it all up. Besides, we need to sort you out first which will take some time, and then find Seify."

Tifa glanced over at Hotaru as she rolled up her sleeves. 

"Hotaru, you begin healing her. I'll give her some of my chakra as I have the most here," she ordered but not with too much of a strict tone. Taking Thalia's palms in her hands, she squeezed them tight with a smile before beginning to slowly send her chakra through.

"Be careful. My chakra is the special Rainbow Chakra. I can't send too much otherwise ... Shit will just happen."

------------------------------------​ *
Tifa Warholic LT*

"Fancy!"

The Kaguya boy launched a dazzling display of his fingertips at her, which ripped through the tree like a fox on a rabbit. Tifa quickly took out her kunai and attempted to deflect them, but they simply knocked the kunai out of her hand and hit her in the shoulder, knocking her back. The pain was like getting shot, and with the pain in her arms, there was no space for her to go easy on this kid.

*TWIN COLOURED SCORCHED FIST*

Tifa raised her fist, holding her other hand over her muscle. A burst of rainbow-coloured fire erupted on her fist in the shape of a lion, with the white bullets simply melting as they came into contact with the flames.

"You want to get serious? Fair enough," she shrugged before dissapearing at her impressive speed, appearing right in front of the boy. Tifa cartwheeled back, before slamming her fist into the ground. A large fissure opened up between the woods, essentially seperating the entire forest--- an example of her herculean strength.

With the boy left to recover from that attack, she then charged up the same technique on her other fist, essentially giving her two rainbow-colored flaming lions. 

_This boy is good ... Kaguya's are always hard to fight, even at such a young level. However, I think I underestimated him. His speed is only a bit slower than mine, and he's good at timing together his attacks. I'm only walking now because I'm slowly healing my wounds while fighting ...  A good trick Edie taught me!_

------------------------------------​
*Shizuri 'Meltdowner' Mugino*
_Demise with a New Light_

It was too late. By the time she'd snapped out of the genjutsu, Vanitas' attack had already smashed into her, burning her body to a crisp. It was a simple demise for someone like Mugino, who was simply a test subject for a new release. Clarissa saw her as simply the a test to determine other people's abilities ...

*CLAP, CLAP, CLAP
*
"Braaaavo!"

Once the smoke had cleared, Clarissa appeared with her designer dress and expensive heels as usual. The masked assistant next to her in the cloak was holding a clear-box made of diamond, that contained all of the important files on the Branded, the shit on them that nobody else needed to see.

"So you took out one of our Commanders? Don't get too happy with yourself," she smirked as she approached the group. 

"She did a good death. We gained plenty of intel on you all, and we found out her ability is effective against lightning users such as that lump of dump Kei over there~," she purred, pointing her perfect nails over to the bleeding girl. She slid her hand across the diamond box containing the files that her assistant held with a gleeful smirk at the group.

"We don't need any of you gaining the shit in here. It's classified stuff, and I'll be a very naughty girl if I let you all have this."


----------



## River Song (Jul 27, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Now in his physicians psyche he began to work on Thalia, turning her around so her back was faced towards him. Charging medical chakra into his hands he moved them across her body, concentrating on where she was burnt most. He healed the entirety of the first, second and third degree burns. The fourth degree burns however where harder to heal as they went straight down to the bone. 

He pushed more chakra in, it was only in very small places had Thalia acquired fourth degree burns so instead of having to replace the flesh Hotaru using his medical chakra caused the cells to regenerate at a much faster pace, giving the illusion that the skin was knitting itself back together.

Then Hotaru quickly moved onto her spine. It had cracks and was badly damaged and because where the cracks were they would set into a hunchback. He would have to rbreak her ribs to fix this.

?You said we were in a hurry Thalia so I don?t have time to administer a proper anaesthetic. This will hurt? he said as the familiar blue chakra of the chakra scalpel emanated from his hand. With one almost unnoticeable slice Hotaru broke Thalia?s back. He had been careful to avoid spinal cords though.

He then ended the scalpel jutsu and started to repair her spine. Once he was finished he stood up and looked towards the centre of town, the explosions had stopped.

*Rika*

With an overwhelming sense of victory she saw the boy incinerate Mugino. She collapsed in front of Kei. It was over and she was oddly at peace with herself. She gave a quick smile to Noctis who ran in. ?Relax Gem, we killed her.? She said cradling Kei?s head.

Then her heightened senses picked up the heels of the woman walking down the hall before anyone else.  Her head whipped up at a speed that could of induced whiplash. She moved to crouch in front of Kei, her body protesting the movement.

?Someone?s coming.? She said.

She saw the woman, with a diamond box and an assistant ?You?re the one who sealed up this mansion didn?t you, the diamond reeks of your scent.? 

The woman continued on and mentioned about Kei, at that point Rika?s crouch stiffened, she wished she had enough chakra to use Pain or Gluttony or just something. This woman was a threat and it looked like she was a large one.

She pointed to the diamond box and told them she would be a very naughty person if she let them have it. Another thing she noticed is that the boy, he had a familiar stench, the stench of someone who died long ago. Gem had appeared too. There was so much happening an Rika needed to concentrate.

 First thing was to get Kei pout of here, then she could question her various cohorts about there motives why the hell they were here and who the hell they were.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 27, 2011)

*Sakurai*

Sakurai began to fight as he always did, he summoned out his insects. The black beetles began to swarm around him. "What? That's not possible! You shouldn't have been able to use them here!" Sakurai shook his head, *"When I battle with these insects its just like fighting with a sword. Our hearts become one momentarily."* Sakurai's insects charged for the monster only to be stopped by an unseen force. "It seems that we can't fight each other. The seal that was placed on you has caused this. How curious." *"I can't have you stay in my body influencing me to do evil!"* The monster laughed at Sakurai, "I won't make you do anything that you wouldn't do normally. If anything your judgments will be more sever when you fight."

Sakurai opened his eyes. He was attached to the wall and his insects were around him. A ninja had spotted him and was powering up a jutsu when he was swarmed by insects. This enemy was unable to move. Sakurai ripped himself from the wall and began to walk over. *"I need to replace the chakra I lost while making more of my insects."* Sakurai raised out his hand and the needle shot out and began to suck up this man's chakra. *"This is way better than those dead bodies."* Sakurai could hear his screams, but he held no pity or remorse for this man or his actions. The monster had a tight grip over Sakurai's heart, he knew that it was going to take a lot to separate from each other, but he didn't know how, yet.


----------



## River Song (Jul 27, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki LT*​[/CENTER]
> 
> After they arrived at the shop, they was escorted to a small damp room down the hall. Once the door was closed, Lyra let out a sigh of relief before finding a shirt, tie and skirt thrown over her.
> 
> ...



*Rika LT*


She sighed as she put her own shirt and skirt on. She also put on a blazer with the badge that indicated she was from the local school, Hatou Academy.

“The red light district is at the edge of the town and we’ve been told the mob and the mob boss frequent there often. We’ve got our fetish” she said indicating to her attire” but now we’re going to discuss our cover storied and then head to the venue” she said as she pulled her make-up bag out of a rucksack that she had brung with her.

As she began to put foundation she explained her cover story. “My name is Rosalie Lishe, I grew up in the town neighbouring here and recently moved here. I study drama and music at school, and I am quite a rumbustious person” she explained coolly as she turned towards Lyra “And you’re my twin sister...”


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

Kei swung with her other self on the swing, she couldn’t help but smile at how many times she would try to copy her older brother and jump once the swing got so high that it seemed to touch the sky. Her brother always did it and he would always say the same thing, he touched it. He touched the sky and gave a high 5 to God, Kei laughed at the memory. But it was just that it was a memory, nothing special. Things changed…

God was more of a maybe then a real person or deity…

Kei and Kyo had separated over the years, she almost couldn’t feel him. Now it was just shots of feelings, like happiness and annoyance. It was natural right? That soon siblings would separated and go their other way? Kei sighed and soon she felt herself slowing down on the swing…What’s the point if she remembered her past, nothing will change and nothing would welcome her with open arms

“Don’t stop…” Kei younger self said, “once you stop you will never jump to the moon, you will always be stuck on the ground. Always wondering what if…What if…”

Kei smiled, “What if always made my life…It doesn’t stop now, even though I am going to regain my memory.” Kei said as she started to swing again

“Then stop living by What if and start living by Kei….Kei rule her life…No one else around do.” little Kei said, “Now stop over thinking it and fly!”

Kei smiled as she swung faster and faster, soon she wasn’t touching the ground anymore but the sky. Little Kei laughed at her older self as she saw the girl, no young woman, swing to her might to touch the moon. She kept swinging and kept swinging, higher and higher, until she finally jumped. She jumped into the sky, and for once in a very long time Kei laughed. She laughed as she touched the sky…
=====
*Kyo Aosuki *

He didn’t say anything and just held her in his arms, from this time fourth he would be her weapon and shield . He would make sure her and that child happiness came first, he pulled away for a minute before kissed her head. Taiyou only watched as her son became a man right in front of her eyes and it made her happy a bit.

“Now go you two…Don’t you have people to tell this too?” Taiyou asked before looking back at Kyo, “I have a feeling in my chest that your sister might return home early, make sure you welcome her home with open arms. And make sure you tell Rika, I bet she has some words to say.”

Taiyou giggled and Kyo rolled his eyes as he took Lyra by the hand and lead her out, this was going to make him stronger and he was wondering about Kei, they only saw each other probably three times over the 3 years, She would always try to sneak away from her training to come home and hang out with him, but over the past couple of years that bond they had 

He did miss his sister…But at the same time as he looked at Lyra, he knew personally she wasn’t her favorite person.

“….”Kyo just looked at her for a minute, “….This is going to be long…”


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Let's go to the village anything could have happen to Akina. Maybe some more training in animals can help me out or show the person what I already know." He howled for his wolves to show up. He checked on Domino to lift the eye patched from it's eye to see if it was infected by it was not. "I think you been threaten too many times, but you still have it." Spike had all of his stuff from the room he was in. "Spike you told Alis good bye in the wolf way, that is good that Akna will see aain, I tell her when I catch up too her." Hakro was thinking the first signs just happen in that battle with Akina and the branded. He left the hospital with Aunt Rosia to the hidden village of the ezel clan. He thought he would never be apart of the Ezel clan himself with a different blood line.

*Alis and Ichibi*

Ichibi was listing inside the gourd, he hated soft movements like this and wanted to cry himself. He was thinking he needed a tissue at the momnt. Over the years I got used to this. Get out of rage boy you need to do more than chopped of a guy's head for the branded. Ichibi he could not interup this scene between two lovers. Alis slowly gribbed his hand then let go, it was not a hard grib but a soft one to let Itsuki know that she was not giving up the fight. As the machines beeped again in her mind she was back at the cemetery with the beach. She was wondering what does this mean this time. Was it death or the souls of her loves ones that die was here waiting for her. Was it her time to go to leave the ones she protected. She walked walked up to the light house, where would these stairs take her back to the living world or no where as she was in this coma like state.

*Akina Ezel LT*

The last thing she remember was telling ReiMei to get lost for his sake before he die before her eyes and ears. She could not move she felt something over her breasts and something up her womenhood. She still had some hickys on her breasts. Where was she heard the warning from Cheza has she been anbushed by the Ezel clan SUW. Where was ReiMei now. She was uessing that they were trying to find out she was pregant or not right now. She needed to get the Hell out of here before the SUW came back to see her. Vincent was outside the building as he eluded everyone and copy their robes and cover his face. He needed to break Akina and Cheza out of this building, but needed to do it fast but had no clue where they were in the building of the headquaters of the SUW.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
* Liquid Time Arc: Secrets *

What do you say when someone tells you that, when someone who you knew for a short time comes to tell you something that you can never imagine. Do you claim bullshit? Do you wrap your arms around them and cover them with pity, or do you just accept them for what happen and move on from there? No one could never expect these things, no one could ever know when something happens or the reaction someone would have.

“I don’t care!” Ceil had yelled, this had caused Kei to jump as she watched the young boy jump from across the table and tackle hugged Gumi to the floor, “I don’t care! It doesn’t matter to me what happened in the past, to me Gumi is Gumi, she my older sister and my wife.”

Kei still  couldn’t get over that, but in reality they weren’t actual brother and sister. Gumi chuckled before holding the boy in her arms and then looked down at him…

“I am not fit to be a high priestess and I am not fit to become anyone wife.” Gumi said, “My past tells me that and I don’t want to drag you down to my level.”

Kei shook her head as she looked at the girl, “But your past shouldn’t dictate your future.” Kei said, “We all make bad choices yet we shouldn’t be looked down because of that.” Kei touched her heart, “As long as you try or a better tomorrow it shouldn’t matter what you did yesterday or the day before that.”

Gumi looked at her for a minute

“Are you a priest?”


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2011)

*Xemnas/Seiferoth*

The two Mugenshi stayed there suspended in the air flying over Sunakagure. Seiferoth had his masamune raised in front of him, his shoulders slumped, panting huskily as he was quite visibly exhaused. His apperance was somewhat haggard as his exposed chest had cuts all over it and he was bleeding from his mouth. The internal injuries laid down upon the One Winged Angel would have killed an ordinary man, but he was more than just a man he was a Superhuman SOLDIER.

Across from him was the Master of Darkness, Xemnas, who had his arms crossed rather nonchalantly as blood streamed down a cut from his forehead. Their battle was intense and was pushing both men to their limit, Seiferoth had managed to land more than a few cuts on Xemnas evidenced by not only his wound but also his tattered clothing. Had this fight taken place even 20 years ago then Seiferoth would not have lasted more than maybe an hour at most in spite of his monstrous powers.

"You are very strong. I have known you since you were a babe, before you were Lucifer, before you were the "One Winged Angel". You still have a ways to go before you can take me on junior." The old man offered a wide smile flashing his rotten, yellow, decayed teeth at Seiferoth. It was a smile that was meant to patronize the younger Mugenshi, to say "I have your number".

"Old man you're lucky you came at me after I unleashed the Super Nova on Sunakagure. But you have decided to make a move three years too late. The girl is ours now. She has more than embraced her role and better yet she willingly serves Peacecraft. They will not allow you to kill me old man, you can not spill the blood of your fellow Kuraihoshi until the Promised Day. And when that time comes OUTER HEAVEN will be upon us!"

"That's the problem with you young people you don't quite grasp the big picture. You and Peacecraft set something in motion that is beyond your comprehension, you have helped to spur your downfall. Their are now two who the rules of the game don't apply to. The Boy Born under the Star of Purity has made an appearance and he is here in Suna right now." 

Seiferoth's eyes widened at the mention of the Boy Born under the Star of Purity, but it dawned on him that Xemnas said their were two whom the rules did not apply to? How could that be, the rules had been set long ago even before the old man, and now he was claiming to have a game changer.

"Go tell him what I have told you today. Tell him that he has had a hand in creating the masked boy, Vanitas, a being with no heart, and no *soul*, a doll composed only of DYING WILL. I couldn't have done it without him!!!" Xemnas raised his hand and with a wave Seiferoth was sent hurdling to the ground below, as Xemnas howled wildly with laughter.

---

*Vanitas*

*CLAP, CLAP, CLAP
*

"Braaaavo!"

A new foe had decided to rear her head upon the sordid group of misfits that had gathered in Sunakagure. Vanitas stepped back with his rear leg, turning the rear foot at an angle and bending the his knee as he dropped down leaned into the rear leg keeping the back straight. He lead foot is angled with the knee bent slightly. The left lead hand was held above the lead knee. His rear hand was positioned next to the neck, elbow down with radial artery turned inward, a defensive stance that would allow for an immediate back pedal and counter attack. It emphasized fluidity, the fact was he had about a half tank of chakra left and they had no clue what this new foe could do.

"She did a good death. We gained plenty of intel on you all, and we found out her ability is effective against lightning users such as that lump of dump Kei over there~," 

Vanitas could feel his anger about to boil over as this bitch was slinging insults at Kei and calling the beating she had received intel. He needed to keep his composure thought, the fact was that with Kei down and in the room she was a handicap. Any move could put her in danger and if this woman was responsible for the diamonds, well it didn't take a genius to realize that bone shields were going to get completely and utterly destroyed.


"We don't need any of you gaining the shit in here. It's classified stuff, and I'll be a very naughty girl if I let you all have this."

"No one's to see you get naughty you old hag. But I'll tell you what, I'll let you walk out of here unlike your comrade who I turned into a human pyre. Get in your little airship and get the hell out of here before I decide to bite you to death!!!" He was bluffing the fact was that everyone in the room looked the worse for wear or just didn't inspire confidence. The Void Gear had not been activated but if need be he was going to have use it in order to hold the woman off while the other's escaped.


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

It was tearing him apart to see her like this. The poor man was trying desperately to hold back the tears and fight the lump in his throat as he saw the woman he'd do anything for barely clinging on. But by now, he realised what he needed to do. For Alis, his children, and himself.

"Shukaku ... take care of her. Put up a sand wall around the hospital if you have to. I don't want anyone near her. You never know if they're Branded or not as proven with_ him_," he muttered, saying 'him' with a spite to his voice.

_What happens now? You going to go on a rage against the poor kid?!_

Kono's voice echoed through Itsuki's mind. Years ago, the once boy would've done anything to get rid of the demon's growl. But becoming accustomed to it, it was refreshing to have someone or rather _something_ always there.

_No, but I want answers. I have to be proffesional and set aside any personal matters. The kid needs interviewing if he's one of the Branded._

Giving one last glance to Alis, he jumped out of the top-floor window, landing with a dazzling display of azure crystal dust.

"*ReiMei* ... I'm coming for you!"

------------------------------------​
*Rosia Ezel*

Hakro suggested they head to the village now, as anything could've happened to Akina. Rosia couldn't agree more, but wished to remind Hakro of one thing before they left.

"You're always welcome by us Hakro, remember that. You're family, just like Akina and Alis," she smiled warmly before raising her hand. An SUW member arrived next to her, bowing his head in respect.

"Aisuke, take us to the Village of Ekisho and exactly outside that big hotel. We've almost finished moving the Ezel Family there to be safe from Branded invasions," she ordered with the Ezel Clan member nodding. He slapped together a series of handseals with incredible speed, before holding out his hand.

"*Heavenly Transfer Technique!*"

The group dissapeared in a flash of lightning, appearing right outside the grand hotel in an instant. Once there, Rosia led Hakro and his wolves inside the hotel where they was greeted by a few Ezel elders, and also the animal specialist Rosia mentioned earlier.

"Hakro, take any room you want and keep it. Also, your wolves can stay with our animal specialist in the kennels outside with all the other animal-nin. If you want food or anything else, ask me or any of our staff~"

------------------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki
*​ 
Lyra didn't protest for a moment as Kyo led her outside of the mansion after Taiyou spoke of telling Rika and Kei.

_Kei_ ... Kei Aosuki. The person she tried to kill years ago.

Oh lord.

Once they was outside, Kyo gazed at Lyra for a few moments before finally speaking up. 

"This is going to be long ..."

"No shit sherlock!" she laughed playfully before letting out a small sigh. 

"You know, maybe Kei's moved on. If she wants to make things up then I'll be mature and accept it. Rika on the other hand, I already know her from a long time ago. She's a nice girl," Lyra smiled as they walked down the street before pausing for a moment. 

Marriage ... Babies ... it felt a little rushed, didn't it? Well it was with someone she loved, so who the fuck gives a damn? There was only one thing left then ...

"Where are we going to live? I-I mean, I have enough for a decent sized house in the bank, as we couldn't all live in my apartment. Then it would be rude to live at your mother's mansion."

------------------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*


Rika began to explain their cover story as she began to apply makeup. Personally, this was the furthest Lyra was going to go. Makeup was out of the question. The stuff was _disgusting_.

"The red light district is at the edge of town, and we've been told the mob and it's boss frequent there often. We've got out fetish," she explained, indicating at their attire that consisted of school uniforms with short skirts. 

Yuck.

"But now we're going to discuss our cover story and then head to the venue."

"Okay," Lyra nodded, confirming the plan. "What's our cover story going to be?"

"My name is Rosalie Lishe, I grew up in the town neighbouring here and recently moved here. I study drama and music at school, and I am quite a rumbustious person."

Okay, that was neat. So what would Lyra's be?

"And you're my twin sister ...!" Rika turned to Lyra, scaring the girl on the spot. It felt like she was being controlled but ... hey it was for a small girl. They had no choice.

"Alright, my name's umm ..." Lyra struggled to think of names, before eventually having one pop into her head. "My name's Riela Lishe. I like various sports such as swimming and tennis. Got it!"​
------------------------------------

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

"No one's here to see you get naughty you old hag! But I'll tell you what, I'll let you walk out of here unlike your comrade who I turned into a human pyre. Get in your little airship and get the hell out of here before I decide to bite you to death!!"

Clarissa paused for a moment before bursting into a fit of laughter. She gave him a short applaud, before resting her hands on her curvy hips.

"Come on big boy, you say you killed my 'comrade'? Then have a shot at me. You say you can 'bite me to death'? I'd love to see you try. I've never seen cannibalism."

She had time to spare, and he did say collect as much intel as possible while in Sunagakure. Vanitas had a small file on their databases as he'd just popped up out of nowhere. Maybe fighting him could give them clues to Seiferoth and that Xebas or Xemas guy?​
​


----------



## River Song (Jul 27, 2011)

*Rika Lt*

She saw Lyra?s apprehensiveness, sighing she had to keep reminding herself that this was Lyra?s first time. Once she finished applying her foundation to her ghostly white skin she dusted blusher and used a blood red lipstick and a small amount of mascara and eyeliner. Her eye shadow was a translucent sparkly silver tat blended in well with her skin.

She walked up and gave the girl a pat on the back ?You?ll feel better when we get to crack some skulls.?

They walked out of the damp dreary room to be greeted with the over-eager man. As soon as they walked into the front room of the shop they were bombarded with thank-you?s. It was raining outside so Rika asked as nicely as she could o the pestering man for an umbrella, and of course he obliged.

Lyra and Rika walked down the street both huddled under the plain black umbrella. They rounded the corner to be greeted with the red light district. The neon lights that flashed on and off were enough to give someone an epileptic fit, but of course Rika was blind.

They walked past the signs that advertised stripteases and free porno until they reached the largest building in the street. The speakers blared out rave music and Rika, a music virtuoso couldn?t distinguish between the songs. Instead of walking through the main entrance Rika dragged Lyra to a side door.

Slipping in through the small door they came into an office. Rika quickly threw a few coins at the man and the man or teenage boy as he would be called threw a pair of handcuffs back.

She explained thr process to Lyra as she handcuffed them together ?This is sort of a brothel disguised as a club. We go in there and people pick us out and give us the money, of course the club requires a little money for using their venue.  Tonight is different though. It?s sort of like a two for one deal, people know who the whores are because we?re handcuffed together. If they pay for one they get to have fun with the other one as welll. I know it?s disgusting."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Vanitas had done the impossible he killed that disco ball freak and saved them.

_"Why when I look at you vanitas I get this feeling. like no matter what you help and protect me. I don't know why I see you as so much more then you really are or should be for that matter. I want to see why I know you so much I wanna see why that mask irritates the hell out of me when I see it. It's like I know what you look like and I wanna rip it off to see you again. But I don't know you I've never really know anyone. Why is my soul so damned conflicted  Vanitas."_

After clearing his mind of his thoughts he studied the reality of the situation. This new bitch was here and she seemed a helluva lot stronger this the one dead now. Noctis seemed to have jumped in but there no match for this monster. Our reserved were all placed into that attack. "Shit too tired can't fight against another monster." They needed and excape plan and they needed it now. Sanu turned himself and saw that Vanitas had destroyed a large area in the mansion with his Magumaton. They needed to escape through that new pathway or end of dead to this one. Sanu looked around hoping and trying to find answers to help.

-----------------------

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

_"Oh you think you fancy huh?"_

Another twin palmed like strike this time it seemed to be faster and deadlier then the last. Sanu ended his concentration on the tree hoping gravity would be faster to evade such and attack. It was to late as it tagged part of his leg sending him in a downward spiral to the ground. He had no time to react to her plowing into him and nearly destroying every bone in his body with her last blow. 

"Well look who became smart all of a sudden."

The Broken bones Sanu had were all fixed and rejuvenated instantaneously. yet the blunt force trauma he undertook from such a hit had caused him to wobble a bit. If he took another one of those he'd be down for the count for sure. Sanu looked around wonder what he could do next when it had hit him stupidly. He increased his speed to the max he could output pain in every step and action slowing him down just by a second. He jumped into the air over top of her and released a bone shield as a diversion to crush her beneath his bones or get her to move and strike. He had no counterattack for this he just needed it to touch down or her to move so he could do it again but to where she was gonna attack.. He needed her to CQC in order for this too work yet if another jutsu hit him he'd go down but not out.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
* Liquid Time Arc: Secrets *

“I am far from it.” Kei laughed, “But you need to stop looking in the past and look for the future like you pushed me too. I would have never let go of Koji Kazama before today, my sins would have kept me from moving forward and continuing my life. And it a shame isn’t it? I mean he is long gone and it has been 3 years since his death and yet in my heart I want to say he is alive. I want to say so many things to him but I can’t…So I have to go forward.”

Kei smiled as she felt something push her on, “I want more than anything to relive the past that I was so fond of but I am an adult and I have to move forward one day or the next…” she looked at Gumi as she and Ceil had straighten up, “And he seems to love you really much…”

Kei smiled warmly, “Really…For once think about someone else instead of yourself and your faults, maybe there is someone who wants to accept you for all of you and what you did.”

Gumi looked over to Ceil and he just smiled, the same smile Kei wanted to receive, but lately she was always greeted with an empty stare by Vanitas and weird looks by Takashi and Zero. She giggled a bit, it was time to head home now. Yep, that was her home with 3 guys and one old man that knew how to spit out lectures in an instant.

“You are leaving?” Gumi asked as she saw Kei getting up, “Please stay a little longer?”

Kei shook her head, “I bet my guys are starving right about now because the simple fact no of them can cook worth to save their lives.” she giggled at the thought of seeing them trying to cook something good, “That is my home with them.”

===
*Kyo Aosuki *

He hit her head as if she was trying to sound mature, Kei had received serious mental trauma from that attack even though she was wasn’t attacked. Kyo remember the bright light flashing as he had just traded places with Kei and what happened after that was a huge blur, only the thing Kyo could remember after that was waking up to Kei sleeping on his bed and her saying Koji Kazama was dead…

“You are just as bad as she…”Kyo said, “You could have told the truth and probably she wouldn’t went that far when you were lying…”

Kyo closed his eyes as he leaned back, “There are two people in a fight not just one.” Kyo said as he continued to walk

And then Rika was brought up and Kyo release a sort of a groan, “Nice? She the damn well devil in heels…”Kyo said as he continued walking and then finally turning around to Lyra

“We don’t need much space just enough for you and the kid to have room right? Then my condo is a perfect place for all three of us.”


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Ichibi and Alis*

Ichibi nods as he came out of his gourd and made a sand wall around the hospital. He was a snake on the look out in the form he was in now. He looked at Alis with his eyes, waiting for a sign for her to open her eyes. In Alis's dream she was walking up the stairs as she felt sand beneath her feet. She looked upward as she saw her dad walked downward to greet her. "I am ddead right." He reach out to touch her black hair thair was losing it's blackness as it was turning a lighter shade of black. She was thinking she was making her way to heaven or towards a light, she wanted to see her mom before she reached this light that would never come, her dad took her hand as they walked up to the top, she had a feeling that he wanted to show her something but what was it. Ichibi watch the machines that was attached to Alis's body.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Thnks for everything Aunt Rosia, sorry you have to stay in the kennals than in the hotel. Animal specialist don't let my wolves get bored they caused trouble if they don't have anything to do." Spike growled knowing he would not be sleeping next to Hakro. Hakro growled back saying just deal with it for awhile, you are going have fun with the other animls in the kennals maybe fight over a female wolf. "I see everyone after I picked a room, Spike behave, no treats for you later." He walked in to the hotel and started to explored the hotel till he found a room he like. Hakro's wolves went to descoered the kennals and to sniff out the person for their peronal needs.

*Akins Ezel*

Akina put on some clothes as it was left there after she blacked out again. She searched around for any of her weapons but coud not find anything tha was hers. She tries the door as he was shocked she cringed from it and stepped away. Vincent was moving fast through the SUW building. He needed to find Akina and Cheza before Itsuki shows up here, some thing came to him. Moon flowers Cheza smelled liked them like high heaven. He started to smell a faint smelled as he ran in that direction. "Cheza, did do any thing to you?" Cheza looked up at him, "She would always rotect him even though he is on their side." Vincent put the code in to break Cheza out of the cell. "Let's go find Akina." They both run off and split up to cover more ground. Akina felt alone but strong as she tried to find away to break out of the SUW, Cheza wanted some pay back from them hurting her wolves.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 27, 2011)

*Zero Inugami / Yamamoto Takashi* 
_'Bring the walls down'_

Yamamoto and Zero regained themselves as from their attack. They finally hit her. They hit her! They were pleased with themselves. But the attack came at a price. They were very nearly out of chakra. This was signalled by Yamamoto's lightning release which began to fizzle out. A few sparks resisting but eventually passing. 

Yamamoto had his hands on his knees as his breath came slow and deep. "Finally... hit... that... bitch." He said his voice laboured, rising slightly as he stared at she walked out of the smoke. She was bruised but Yamamoto knew she was done with games whereas Yamamoto was done after being all out. 

Yamamoto blew out a deep breath as she walked towards them enraged. What a bitch, he thought. He stole a glance at Zero, his breathing was controlled but Yamamoto suspected Zero was hiding just how fatigued he was. However the sweat which glistened of his brow was a sign of just how tired he was.

Zero watched Lilith intently. So even if they broke past the black water, she had a thin layer guarding her. That would be vital information for next time. But right now the ball was in her court as they say. They were waiting for her move, they were out of chakra to combat her. 

There was a building suspense, she was gonna react and it would be powered by anger and come swiftly. "Yamamoto... Get ready to run."

Yamamoto heard what Zero said but what Lilith said angered him.

*"I commend your courage, but the end of the line is here. Branded rule is inevitable. Accept it."*

"Shut you're filthy hole. Whore!" He spat at her. 

Whilst Yamamoto and Lilith were locked in a slinging match, Zero's eyes widened as he saw the rising tsunami waves behind her. 

"RUN!" Zero Bellowed, turning as soon as the words escaped his lips and blitzing through the narrow streets and buildings through Suna, Yamamoto followed suit and ran with him, through the alleyways and small paths. However the water gushed behind them, following them always. 

Zero put his hand into his leg pocket, drawing out exploding tags. "Yamamoto, target the corner of buildings!" He instructed to Zero. Throwing his exploding tags at the corner of buildings just as they passed them, creating dams for their escape. The demonstration helped instruct Yamamoto further. 

He too followed suit and aimed more exploding tags at passing buildings creating more dams to give them vital seconds to help escape Lilith and her raging river thames.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*
_The Primal_

The boy's legs peddled back and forth across the sandy landscape. Kicking up a dust of sand that trailed behind him. His sights only lie ahead to the destination that should be a war-zone. But that's just it, the explosions had stopped occurring as if everything had stopped. It was obvious, the victor of that conflict was decided before he could make. 

Then he's only hoping that the Evil Star boy was killed there. No, he shouldn't be thinking that. That isn't right, Shirou dosen't know this person so he shouldn't be so quick to judge. He refused it but the Saint could feel is entirety transforming into one that should only kill that one certain person. His right hand twitched continuously, trying to drill in further suggestions in his head.

The cloak around him flapped against the wind continuously. The Saint's long dark hair was also flying back. This showed those feline ears that he detested, but only ignored for right now. He didn't bother to try to keep them under his hair again, that was of no importance. Right now Shirou was acting differently, but he wasn't going to let his thought patterns be over run by this stigma on the hand.

Everything came into view then, soon enough he would see the battlefield. At that time, Shirou realized something. Because of that, the boy changed his path to a nearby building. The Stigma that gave him his powers opposed this, wanting him to keep going. Shirou ran upon the walls of the building, going along a vertical path. 

His feet pushed off the edge of it and sent him a bit above the air. His body flipping back and then forward. Landing on the roof of the structure that appeared to be fairly taller than most. The reason for this is so he can calm himself down while still scooping out what's going on. He preferred if he didn't instinctively lash out and attack the Evil Star boy without a thought. 

Shirou took a deep breath, fighting away at the force inside of him that told him to fight. Right now he stood upon the edge of the roof, looking down on supposedly the end of the battle. The cat ears twitch as he begins to look closer. Below,...he can see several people he dosen't know, except Noctis and Kei. There was a giant wall of bones, but that didn't block his view as he stared upon the destroyed mansion.

Kei was hurt, he could see that clearly. It riled him up a bit but he quickly shoot it down. Getting angry wasn't going to make thing better. There appeared to be a conflict, but not a battle. 

*THUMP*

There....

*THUMP*

His vision turns into a bloody red color. His silver eyes have locked on to what he dosen't want to. Shirou dosen't get his answer by the appearance, but rather from the feelings hes gathered. Like he can sense which one is his enemy. Right....in the tight black battle suit. His presence stands our from the rest.

That person his wearing a helmet, it's hard to tell by the color since everything has turned red for him. The type of red that brings out the killer in someone. Yet Shirou is strong willed, he won't let himself be consumed by the primal hate that tries to choke him. Like a tiger that is watching over it's prey. The only thing he does is zoom in on the Masked Boy, completely devoid of all other senses...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_A Visitor From the Other Side_

The manor of the Kazekage had been totaled by the force of his power, it still blazed wildly even now. The curvaceous brown skinned woman in front of him was attempting to bait him into fighting her. The scent of confidence permeated through her every word, she wanted him to attack. To come at her with another display of power, their was no bluff or mindgame that was going to get her to just leave quietly. Vanitas broke his defensive fighting stance, it was time for him to unleash the whole of his power. He dug into the ground spreading his legs apart as he bent his arms and kept them at his side. 

*VOID GEAR ACTI...*

He stopped as he felt a jolt run through the left and right hemispheres of his brain. It wasn't some kind of jutsu no, this was something different. His facial expression was hidden by the helmet but their was a pained, almost dazed expression on his face.

*Kukukukukuku*

The stir of echoes in his mind blocked everything out. Bit by bit the world around him evaporated as darkness began to shroud everything around him. The Voices were different from before, no they had not been like this except for a few times in his life. The Voices that were meant to guide him and council him down his path for vengeance, they were no longer speaking. No they were crying out to him, their screams were anguished, angry, and full of sorrow.

 A dark dreadful feeling overcame Vanitas, the kind of feeling that threatens to take ahold of you and consume you. The kind that will make a man descend into the abyss in order to get ever closer to achieving his ends. It made him manic as his mind began to shatter under the weight of all of the emotions being channeled into him. 

In the darkness he saw a door made out of stone. It was a lot like the one Koji had seen in that World In Between. The difference though was the snake pattern that was prevalent along not only the facing of the door, but it's ivory handles as well. The door opened as solemn light shone through the darkness and a snake, a white haired Viper, with an expression of madness that shook Vanitas to his core.



Why was he appearing to him now? What could he possibly being trying to accomplish by showing his face? Vanitas began to have a body tremor, shaking wildly as the Viper approached him with his hand outstretched. This Viper, The Original Boy Born Under an Evil Star, Koji Kazama, his outstretched hand taking hold of Vanitas' neck.

"Listen up good "doll" I don't have much time before that thing pulls me back in... I gave you all of my powers for a reason. To save my _Immortal Plaything_, to protect that _stupid little Rabbit_, and to put an end to *Outer Heaven.* Nothing is more important than that except for VENGEANCE!!! I want them all to pay for what they did, for the hell they made my life into, for thinking that they could take my spot as the Head Villain in Charge, for SELIM!!! That guy from that time in that Other World, the one who killed our little brother, in this world he is the Boy Born Under the Star of Purity. His presence here and now is the only reason I can reach out to you right now. I want you to beat the ever loving shit out of that cat-eared freak, but don't kill him. We need him if we're going to put an end to all of this." Vanitas just nodded his head as Koji kept a vice grip around his neck before throwing him to the ground. 

As Vanitas was about to speak he saw something creeping up from behind Koji. Hands were coming out of the ground behind Koji, these hands were pitch black as if they were formed from some sort of ethereal darkness. Their had to be more than a couple of dozen as they grabbed ahold of Koji and began to pull him back into the white room. Koji smiled at Vanitas, it was a wicked smile in which his eyes were closed but you could feel the malice radiating from it.

"One more thing filthy little doll boy. Take good care of that little Bone Brat!!"  Koji was snatched away as the door swung closed behind him. Vanitas was confused by his last statement but everything Koji had said before... He hated him but he felt compelled to carry out his wishes... 

And with that the darkness that Vanitas had been engulfed in began to peel away as the world came back into proper frame. 

A teenager not that much older or younger than him was in his crosshairs, his cat ears poking out from his long dark hair. Vanitas had never laid eyes on this person before but he knew exactly who he was. He was his counterpoint, a foe he had been fated to fight ever since the day they were both born. It didn't matter what was going on in the moments before this meeting all that mattered was this moment. His armor began to shoot off steam as his body began to glow green, radiating an intense heat that could be felt throughout the entirety of the battlefield.

*VOID GEAR ACTIVATE*

*SHUNKAN SENTIMENTAL ENGAGE*


----------



## River Song (Jul 27, 2011)

*Rika*

She listened to the room; the atmosphere was tense as the building burned. This boy he had the same sent as the viper. He sounded the same as the viper and he even used the same word pattern as the viper with all of his references to biting people. 

But the viper was dead, he had been dead for a long while and there was something off about this boy. His voice, it had a hollow tone to it that only Rika?s super sensitive ears could pick up. His smell it was different from the vipers in unrecognisable way, he was like the viper but he was not the viper. A carbon copy of him but this one was not unique, was not the original but at the same time the material reminders of him, his scent, his voice it only served to stoke the fire of her other side. Of her hate of her lust of her sin and why did it do that because deep down she knew that if she were to kill a person that boy wouldn?t bat an eyelid, his personality was enough to tell her that. How he ruthlessly killed Mugino. 

Rika sighed rubbing her temples she concentrated at the matter at hand. The woman and she noticed that she mentioned Vanitas, which must have been the boy appeared out of nowhere. This piqued her interest.

She heard the boy get up, the rage apparent in his movements and he attacked. She was worried now but she was too drained to do anything but glare at the woman. She was afraid now but the way he moved it only served to add fuel to her interest.

Taking deep ragged breaths she asked no one in particular ?When did Vanitas appear out of nowhere, who or what is Vanitas!? his hollow voice his warped smell, the pull that he had on Rika. It was all too similar. ?Answer me!?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 27, 2011)

{ *ZERO* }

ReiMei slowly put on his mask carefully tucking his hair into and and putting his gloves back on. As he walked slowly thinking of a way he could get to Akina without etting captured.

"I can't just go ask to see Akina, they would try to kill me on sight..." 

ReiMei sat on the side of the road trying to surmise a plan to get to her without diying or being captured.

"Maybe I can free her and get away with her."

ReiMei stood up as he closed his eyes, his body slowly warping out of existence ending up in the pocket dimension.

"I have to be ready for anything."

ReiMei had left a seal by the spot on the road where he just teleported from.

"Here I come Akina!"

ReiMei slowly appeared in front of Akina and Cheza.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 27, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_The Edge of Eternity_

The swords of Uchiha Hakaizen and Uchiha Date clashed, sparks flying between the two of them.  Both blades were alight with flame, a vibrant blaze that showcased their own blazing souls and intense dedication.  Their blows shook their beings to the core, and with each clash, each parry, each block and meeting of blades, sparks flew and the ground was lit up with an almost beautiful light show.  This was the Warrior's Dance.  This was a battle between two beings who felt the same undying love for each other.  It was different than his fight with Kazama.  That had been a bout fueled by hate and pride.  This was the polar opposite.  Love, family, a sense of honor to be meeting with the other man's blade...  That's what this battle was.  Hakaizen had been merely defending all of Date's attacks, gauging the strength of his son.  However, in a mere second he retaliated, forcing his son on the defensive.  He aimed a swing so powerful it batted Date's defense away like a child would a toy they no longer wanted.  However, Date wasn't green.  He spun in the direction Hakaizen had exerted force upon and performed a complete spin, landing a powerful kick on Hakaizen's chest, jarring his senses and pushing him back a few feet.  Date was quick on the offensive.  He rushed forward, aiming a powerful downward swing to Hakaizen, who reached up and caught his son by the wrist, flinging him off of the rocky beach into the awaiting ocean.

Date rocketed out of the water, switching the chakra nature from fire to lightning.  His sword was made to carry fire chakra, so he had no idea what would happen, but he may as well experiment now.  The sword rejected the chakra, but in a curious way.  The lightning chakra exploded outward viciously, and at the same time Date had executed a slash coming from his left side.  Hakaizen blocked, but the outward explosion of lightning chakra threw him back into a mountain.  He recovered from the attack and shot out of the way as Date left a slash in the rock where he had been.  They both landed on a large rock in the middle of the ocean, having leapt from the island.

"So, let me run this by you one more time.  Basically, this is Nirvana, the border between my world and the Afterlife?"

"Yes."

"And because I've not only cheated Death, but also stole two souls from him, he is seeking me out, right?"

"Yes."

"So the goal of this is to prepare me to fight Death and keep him and his Shinigami at bay?"

"Yes."

Date sighed.  "Alright."  He shot forward, swinging a vertical slash toward his father.  Hakaizen rose an arm and blocked the attack, before rocketing backwards.  He aimed a powerful swing at the rock.  "Tengoku Shouha!"  A slash made of air flew at Date.  The 18 year old Uchiha had seen this technique, he had performed it himself.  He leaped upward as the rock was split asunder.  He performed a backflip and landed on the water, before rocketing backward, avoiding the series of Goukakyuu jutsu Hakaizen loosed upon him.  The flames crashed into the water, each making its own explosion.  Date chuckled.  His father had a seemingly endless supply of power, it was a wonder how he had ever been beaten by Hanzo.  As he thought this he was forced to dash sharply to the side as a bolt of lightning struck where he once was.  He leaped to avoid the ensuing charge of electricity that flowed through the water, looking up at his father, who was preparing to perform the technique again.

"Raiton: Gian!"

Another wicked strike of lightning.  Date had to act quickly.  He performed a series of handseals and rose the Lightning Blade.  He caught the Gian, much in the same fashion Hatake Kakashi once had against Kakuzu.  It forced him back, as he was mid air, but once he came into contact with land he stopped himself and the jutsu.  He pushed it off to the side, before looking up at his father.  He was back on the island, but he didn't have any wishes to stay here for long.  He shot onto the water, running along the surface at a high speed, becoming invisible to normal eyes.  He shot up unto a mountain with a flat top and stood, waiting for Hakaizen.  He didn't have to wait long, as Hakaizen was already there, riding on a wave.  "Bakusui Shouha?!"  Date leaped over the wave that crashed on the mountain, before landing back on top of it's flat head.  He and Hakaizen immediately began to clash swords, fists, and kicks, every now and again exchanging a fireball jutsu.  Hakaizen gave an almighty swing that forced Date back before looking up.



"Sorry son.  But if I want to make you strong enough to battle a Shinigami, I can't afford to go easy on you."

As he spoke a burst of bright blue chakra surrounded him, making what appeared to be a skeleton.

*Spoiler*: _ The Beach_ 








*Spoiler*: _ The Mountain_


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

Oh?

So the boy was charging up his super fancy move? Clarissa couldn't wait to see this. The boy had a lot to talk about, but would he have much to do about it? Or was Clarissa simply having much to do about nothing? Either way, the files have indicated for time that Vanitas was 'one of interest' due to being a Mugenshi. They didn't have much on Seiferoth due to his impressive ability of covering his tracks, and the name 'Peacecraft' was often mentioned in reports.

However, this boy ... He was the key to everything. Maybe if they could capture him and interrogate him to get more information? But then that would run the risk of Xemnas launching a rescue mission, which the great organization could do without. Running four major villages it tougher than it seems.

"Is that all? There's nothing more of your abilities then some steam? Come on! I was expecting something bigger! Better!" She teased, trying to persuade him to launch his all-out attack on her so she could gather as much as she could from his abilities in the short time she had. Glancing over to the charred remains of Mugino, it did make her think that Vanitas could have the potential to melt her Diamond. It was a long shot, as he'd have to be able to heat his fire past 3000 degrees, which only two people she's ever met have been able to, and one of them wasn't even human.

_I have to be careful ... one cocky move and he could surprise me. Unlike the others, I don't have much intel but then there's him! _

Clarissa's stone-grey eyes moved over to the boy with jet black hair and an outfit to match. 
_
_"Noctis Ranen ... Ah, the son of Braule. I've always wanted to try out his Surigan for myself. Maybe I could have it transplanted to number 1 ..."

------------------------------------

*Lilith Black
*
"Pointless."

The words barely escaped her lips as she held her black frilly umbrella over her head to shield herself from the foul rain that is manipulated from her fingertips. The boys ran with cowardice in their eyes, but she didn't care. She'd made her point. The Branded weren't ones to be taken lightly, and those boys would share it with their comrades.

"Time to report back."

The wave of water dissapeared after it collided with the dam the two menacing runts created, as did Lilith. All that was left was dark, heavy rain.

------------------------------------

*Itsuki Ezel*

Dressed in a black coat with black combat trousers, a Sunagakure flak jacket and combat boots, the musclar man stomped down the corridor followed by two other fully-cloaked SUW operatives. The man gave off an eerie presence, and glowed with power.

Itsuki Ezel, the head of the Ezel Clan. He controlled them from the shadows while his sister was officially known as the head.

But this man still had power. Fueled with rage and a lust for vengance, there wasn't much crossing his mind now other then just words. Simple words that when peiced together made up emotions, stories, actions. It made up him right now.

"So you've taken in Akina? Stupid fools. I didn't ask for that, did I!? I asked for ReiMei and that's that!!" He yelled, silencing the two SUW's behind him before they could even speak. He turned the corridor, arriving at the destination of where Akina was only to see two other people. A female, and then a male with a mask on.

"Akina! Where is ReiMei? Him and his punks in the Branded have harmed Alis! We need to question him!"

------------------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Rika gave her a pat on the back, followed with a short smile.  
"You'll feel better when we get to crack some skulls."
"Boy will I ..." Lyra muttered before following her partner out of the room to be greeted by the eager man. 

They was bombed with praises and thanks, before handing them an umbrella due to Rika's request. The rain poured heavily outside, and wearing a slutty school uniform was enough already. Getting wet too? 

No thanks.

The two walked down the street, huddled under a plain black umbrella. They turned a few corners, only to be greeted by the 'red light' district. It was quite obvious that they were here, as the place reeked with booze and sex. Neon lights flashed brighter than lightning, and heavy music could be heard. There was also smoke in the air from the ciggarettes of plenty of punters.

Walking past the signs, Lyra had to squint just to protect her eyes. Strip teases, porn and lap dances were advertised like food, where the largest advert was on the tallest building in the district.

"We're here ..." she breathed, taking a few deep breaths outside the building set to burst from the amount of rave music being pumped out the speakers. Rika was quick to drag Lyra to a side door, where the girls slipped in to an office.​ 
They walked past the signs that advertised stripteases and free porno  until they reached the largest building in the street. The speakers  blared out rave music and Rika, a music virtuoso couldn’t distinguish  between the songs. Instead of walking through the main entrance Rika  dragged Lyra to a side door. 

They came to an office, where Rika tossed a few coins at the man who passed them handcuffs in return. Handcuffs? What were they for? Lyra was secretly praying that there wasn't going to be any S&M going on or anything like that ...

"This is a sort of brothel disguised as a club. We go in there and people pick us out and give us the money. Of course, the club requires a little money for using their venue. Tonight is different though. It's sort of like a 'two for one' deal. People know who the whores are because we're handcuffed together. If they pay for one they get to have fun with the other one as well. I know, it's disgusting."

Just a tad! Lyra never felt so cheap in her life, and god forbid Kyo was at this club. Then again, shouldn't she be the angry one if she found Kyo at a strip club, or rather a brothel?

"This is fucking disgusting. I want to shove the money down their ass and force them to lap dance now!" she growled, keeping her voice down to lower suspicions. ​
------------------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki*

"You're just as bad as her. You could have told the truth and she probably wouldn't've went that far when you was lying ..."

Everytime they talked about the past, it was like Lyra was getting shot in the head. It was painful, and when Kyo spoke about it, it was even worse.

He added that Rika was the devil in heels, slapping a giggle on Lyra. She clutched his hand, squeezing it as she couldn't deny that she finally felt happy.

"We don't need much space, just enough for you and the kid to have room right? Then my condo is a perfect place for all three of us."

Lyra smiled a little before taking Kyo's hand and heading towards his condo. 

"Yeah I guess, but that reminds me: Didn't you say you'd 'get back at me' earlier?" she growled with a smile, teasing him flirtaciously. She spun around, grabbing his tie and planting a swift kiss on his lips.

"Well? I still feel like I rule the roost, don't you?"​ 
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT

*The Kaguya was knocked off his feet by her herculean strike, pushing   a smile on Tifa's peach face. He was sent tumbling into the ground  like  a pebble across water, landing in his own crater.

_That's what happens when you mess with your olders punk-!!_

*CRACK SNAP*

Tifa's thoughts were cut off by the sound of what seemed to be a stick   being broken. But it carried on, and that's when she realised why   bone-breaking on a Kaguya was useless--- the boy's bones healed   themselves, moving around visibly through his skin. It was a vile sight   to watch for most people, but Tifa had seen the inside of a cow's   stomach. There was nothing grosser than that.











​ "Such a naive person I am. Of course, Kaguya people who can manipulate bones mustn't be immune to bone breaking (!)"   she sighed after speaking sarcastically, before keeping her mind   focused on his neck move. He stood up with a bit of a wobble, indicating   he probably still had some bruising and muscle damage. However, it was   probably minor as the bones took most of the force.

The young Kaguya dissapeared from sight, appearing directly above her   with a shield of bones, probably aiming to crush her from the force.   That amount of pressure however wouldn't be able to crush her, due to   her incredible strength allowing her to toss him to Iwagakure with a   finger.

_Good luck with that! Couldn't he tell from earlier that I'll win with brute strength?
_
A smug grin was smacked on her face as she braced herself, putting her   arms forward with her fist clenched. She managed to block the attempted   fatality, before shoving him upwards. The Kaguya was swift on his feet   however, and twirled in the sky before stomping on her face, smacking   her down to the ground.

"Fucking little runt!"

"Feel like underestimating me again!?"   The boy sniped at her, before forming the wolverine bones on his arm.   He took a stab at her face, but she managed to catch it and kick him  off  him.

"Tch, shut the hell up!"

Dirt and shoe-marks on her face, Tifa performed a handstand with haste,   before spinning her legs around to perform a sort of helicopter kick.   The Kaguya was quick yet again, and caught her foot before tossing her   down to the floor. Fortunatley, Tifa was even faster and slapped an   explosive tag on his leg! But doing it at such close range, wouldn't   that effect them both---!?

*BOOOOOOM!
*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

She quickly laid down onto the ground and Hotaru started to heal her. He told her to brace herself and then broke her back, but she didn't mind at all. He then continued to heal her and then stood her back up. She looked off into the distance and could hear fighting going on. She looked at Hotaru and Tifa as she asked:

"We should probably get going, but I say we just watch the battle until after it's over. Once that happens we can quickly take out our enemies. I see no reason to help them against the Branded since their main goal is to stop us."

She then sighed as she proceeded to ask:

"Are both of you ready to go? You both appear physically fine for the most part."


----------



## River Song (Jul 27, 2011)

*Rika Lt*

She sighed as she looked towards the door that was vibrating from the speakers on the other side. This wasn?t going to be easy but then again, mission genraly weren?t. She looked in one of the glass mirrors on the wall fixing her appearance. She tapped her foot along to the beat as she fixed her hair. 

Feigning a smile she turned towards Lyra, her face a mask of serenity. ?We just need them to take us to where they took the other people before we bust them out so just play along okay.? She smioled encouragingly as she reached for the handle. 

She pulled open the door and pulled Lyra out of the small office, she didn?t mean to pull her ut the handcuffs made it hard not to. The club music hurt Rika?s oversensitive hearing and it hurt but Rika just crewed up her face and tried to bare it. The moved through the throng of grinding bodies, one person even slapped Lyra on the ass. Rika allowed herself a giggle at that before pulling Lyra away before she could react.

They had managed to manoeuvre their way to the bar and they sat down. Rika closed her eyes and tried  to distinguish voices from the crowd, selective hearing was something she was trying to train herself in but it was quite difficult. She then heard a large thud as someone entered by the main entrance flanked by two other men.



These men walked up to the bar and ordered three beers although it was evident that they were already piss drunk already. Rika was caught in one?s peripheral vision and the lacky drunkenly swung round. Almost collapsing on Rika.

?Lookie what we?ve got here boss*hiccup*? he spewed as the other Lacky slunk round beginning to fondle Lyra.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina heard Her dad and Reimei at the smae time and same place. "ReiMei get out of here now, just go." Akina had to disobey her dad for the love of her life. She had a feeling Cheza grabbed her stuff she did a few handseals to move up stuff to her body and caught it. She unsheathed the gothic looking Kanata and put it to ReiMei's neck. Vincent and Cheza was thinking to back her up he did not work for anyone set for the ones that were hewanted to help. Vincent knew that Cheza needed to get back to her wolves. He did a few handseals as he made the rerd blood mist genjutsu it also had posion in it to kill and take down people to see the monsters created from beyond nightmares. "Cheza touch ReiMei to get the Hell of here it does not matter if I get captured again." Cheza found Akina and ReiMei in the mist of horrors before ther posion effect them.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro was eating with his pack even though he was human he could not stay away from his friends of the wolves as he looked around the kennals. He picked out a room to over looked the kennals and checks on his friends. Spike, Scar and Domino and his rest of his wolves were around him. After he gave them a few treats. He was over looking the battle and the war as he unsheathed his sword and looked at it. He was thinking of his mom and pulled out the necklace of the wolves that she used to wear. He was thinking there was connextion but what was it. Spike growled, "I know my options, Spike but my life is greater than I thought it was, for Akina. She inspired me to become this ninja I did not want but excepted it now." He layed down on the grass as he shut his eyes to get some more rest than whathe gotten in a few days ago.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Sanu didn't respond to Noctis at all, his bones were blocking his view. It looked like he was concentrating heavily on something. Noctis turned around and saw the brown haired woman smirking. 

Suddenly the boy with the helmet started to use a unique technique that gave out alot of chakra. This chakra wasn't normal, he realized Shirou wasn't here yet. "Where did he go? He was right beside me!" Noctis looked around the area but couldn't find him. He then looked at Kei unconscious on the ground and sensed her chakra still flowing, she was alive. But Noctis was suspicious of the male with the helmet and the brown haired woman.

Noctis ran over to Kei as he saw her unconscious, enraging him. "Shit! If only I was awake when she went to Suna... I could have helped her! She wouldn't have to suffer through this alone!" Noctis slammed his fist onto the ground beside her. Noctis ignored everything around him, even though danger could strike him any minute. Noctis stood up and faced towards woman and the boy with the helmet. "There is no way I'm going to let anyone harm Kei.... Not with me protecting her..." 

Noctis faced the people he found suspicious, the boy with the helmet was still using his jutsu but the woman was standing there smirking. She started to mock the masked boy's technique and then she faced Noctis. "Noctis Ranen ... Ah, the son of Braule. I've always wanted to try out his Surigan for myself. Maybe I could have it transplanted to number 1 ..."

Noctis looked at her with a serious expression, "What do you want from me...." Noctis muttered. "You seem to have an idea of what is occuring in Suna right now..." Noctis let his hair cover his eyes. "It would be wise to tell me about it..." Suddenly Lightning streams appeared around the woman, "It would be pointless to fight you if you could easily answer me..." 

Noctis clenched his teeth, he was eager to know what happened to Suna in order to find out what Kei's true intentions for coming here was. At the moment, Noctis had no concern for Rika or Sanu, or even the masked boy, his only objective at this point was to erase the pain that was put on Kei...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 27, 2011)

*Zero*


"I'm not leaving without you this time!"

ReiMei quickly put his arm around Akina's waist teleporting instantly out and back to his hideout in Fuzengakure.

"Akina..I can explain."

ReiMei pulled off his mask dropping it on the gorund.

"I joined the Branded for you. I knew the branded were after your mom, so I joined them so I could keep a close eye on their plans involving your family."

ReiMei sighed looking at his mask that was sitting on the ground next to him picking it up placing it on his bed. 

"My story sounds farfaetched I know.. But it's all true I swear."

ReiMei took off his gloves and cloak and laid sat on the edge of his bed.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

_"Noctis....is he retarded!? What the hell does he think he's doing this woman is beyond stronger then him...then us all! He must be trying to suicide that's the only possible reason he would be that stupid!"_

Sanu had finally had a grasp on the situation and no one was ready to fight anymore they needed to leave and if Noctis began to battle he'd get us killed. This was a situation were your head was needed not just some irrational emotion. Sanu had gotten up and walked into the fray simply to get what he needed to say out. 

"Noctis what are you doing? Are you really that retarded to fight now.....you need to look at everything that's going on here. Don't blindly charge into a confrontation I'm not saving your ass twice!!!" 

Anger was apparent in his voice seeing as the situation had gone from bleak to worse and it wasn't gonna get better with so many loose cannons. Even if they were gonna fight they needed a strategy, they needed to do a smoke screen of attacks and then get away too many people are injured for this not too end in a casulty. And Sanu wasn't about to die he didn't wanna feel what he felt in his dream he didn't wanna die like that. He wanted to continue on living.............

----------------------------

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

*BOOOOOM!!!*

Sanu had barely gotten out of that one alive. Before he could react the tag was on him yet as he molded his chakra for the wolverine no mai he also sealed for Kawarimi no Jutsu. As The explosion took effect he was replaced by a priece of wood blown to pieces. He would have been killed from something like that or at least lost his leg. This girl wasn'tt playing anymore which made Sanu smile. She had finally seen how powerful he was as a shiniobi.

_"I wonder if she killed herself doing something so stupid in close range no less. I mean she was nearly upside down when she tagged me but she's a ninja. She must have use Kawarimi ir that weird Shunshin like move....""_

Sanu angled his body as he jumped from the tree he was in his made a downward dive to the ground, he used his hand to do a handstand before pushing of at great speeds toward the area of the explosion. With his speed to the normal human eye he was he then over there in a flash. Sanu jumped before flipping into the air bending his legs in a Y shape before plunging into the smoke to conceal himself before she moved to him. He readied his bones again for another close counter attack.

_"This was more fun then I thought it would be hehee.""_


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was hoping that Cheza and Vincent escaped as well, she sheath her sword. "It does not sound farfetched it sounded like two edge sword, it may come back and hit you back later or again or again.You were only looking out for my family or our future family. I know my dad is going to hate me for what I just did, but I don't want your love to die, I want it to be stronger than ever. Do me a favor and do not get yourself killed from anyone the branded or anyone that is after you. Do you have some Sake on you. I need a shot or two to calm my nerves down." She hug ReiMei, just smelling his scent as she snuggled up to him. Akina was thinking everyone is in pain and nobody can heard their silent screams Akina thought. She was not much a drinker but was just comfortable just enbracing ReiMei at the moment.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 27, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei held Akina tight as he pointed to the kitchen.

"Yes, its in the kitchen on the counter."

ReiMei didn't want to let Akina go, but he knew if he did it would only be temporary. 

"I love you Akina. I'll do anything to keep our love strong."

ReiMei layed on his bead with his hands behind his head thinking about today and what all happened. 

"Never a boring day." 

ReiMei laughed closing his eyes. Thinking to himself about Akina and his clan, he felt differently than he did before. He didn't want to have a child to help restore his clan he wanted to have a child because he loved Akina.

"Akina remember when I asked you about having kids a while ago?"

ReiMei opened his eyes smiling.

"I want you to have my child." 

ReiMei wasn't laughing anymore, he was stting up looking towards Akina nervously awaiting her answer.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*
_Sparks Inner High_












He felt it, the intense surge of heat surrounding the battlefield so much that it even reached to this point of the sky. The heated wind blew across his clear face. It transmited into his body, he could feel the mixture of the heat and ill will energies that were directed at him. It was rising, the poison from the Stigma of his right hand was creating new form of malice inside of him. The body temperature from his boy was skyrocketing.

His eyeballs had become bloodshot red. Those red fluids in is body were rushing rapidly. The hate that shouldn't be there for that masked boy down below kept growing. Shirou fought it and yet it kept stabbing at him to fight. The Saint had denied what he was born to do for the past years however the Stigma wasn't going to let him escape this. 

Like being trapped inside of the jaws of a monster. Shirou Setsuko struggled, but it was only a matter of time before it happened. The crimson sight had no interest whatever else was down there. Even if enemies such as that lethal and murderous Crow were in his corridor, he probably would not have interest. Nothing shall get in his way right now, the heavens will drop upon them if they do.

The justice granted to him by the Star of Purity demanded judgment against the pin-point evils on that field that's covered with despair and destruction. It is his natural role in this universe to smite the foe where he stands. Right now no other thoughts had permission to enter. This room where only 'The Boy Born Under An Evil Star must be *ANNIHILATED*' is the law and the ultimate rule over all others. Everything else is only a distraction and must be deleted as well. 

-Kill the target or Die that is it.

Like that, Setsuko Shirou was swallowed by the power of the Star of Purity. The pain from the previous battle is being overcome by the adrenaline. His chakra tank was at a good amount, it shall do.

Shirou's feet move along the roof top and to the edge of it. He pushes off and sends himself to the next. He lands with ease, barely making a sound. He is now directly above the battle ground, zeroing in on the enemy that must be defeated. The cloak around the back of his body flaps around the air as he drops and meets gently with the planet. 

His body did not splatter into chunks of meat as a normal person would expect. Shirou stepped along the pebbles and the sand, almost acting as if he was inhuman. He was behind the woman that seemed to be fairly important but his mind did not acknowledge that. Those silver eyes gave off a hint of murder that was only sent at one person. That was the Masked Boy..

The Saint's muscles intensified greatly and power began to emit. His body was enveloped in chakra, yet it wasn't a normal chakra. His water natured chakra could clearly be seen in movement. Dancing wildly around him as it gave off water drops as if he was a source, or rather the black cloud of a rain. 

"*ASCALON!*"

The sword pendant around his neck glowed with a pure white. The white substance enlarged and took a more fitting shape in his right hand. It was the legendary sword used by St. George, the weapon created precisely to slay a dragon. Exactly 3.5 meters long in length and weighs about two hundred kilograms yet with his strength he is able to wield it like a regular sword.

-Great Sword Ascalon  

"*DIVINE MOTHER'S MERCY!! REMOVE LIMITATION OF SPEED TIMES TWO!! *"

Shirou's body was wrapped in a swirling blue light. Then it flashed with a bright light and dissipated into nothing. Divine Mother's Mercy had taken affect and increased his speed. Now with and few steps he stood before the Masked Boy only twenty feet away with an expression of violence that only wished to put an end to the person he does not know. He spoke no words..

Shirou's front leg placed half extended on the ground. His back leg turned to the side more extended than the other as the two legs were three feet apart from the other. The great sword was held close to his chest with both hands at shoulder length height. The front of the blade slightly crooked upwards. The set up for battle was taking place.

--- *The chosen soldiers of the good and evil stars collide*....


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina walked into the kitchen, as she found it on the counter and found a shot glass to pour it in. She had three shots of sake as it calmed her dad and was thinking what her dad was going to do to her later. "I remember and don't mind having your child. It what our love is going to created this child." She took another shot of sake as it was taking effect. She unbutton her shirt to revealed her skimpy bra that was a dark blue and lacy. She sat in Reime's lap as she rubbed her naked breasts against his chest as her tongue slipped into his mouth to played with his tonge as She kissed him. Her hands started to masage ReiMei back to created shivers run down his back. She was blushing first time acting like this maybe it was the sake to loosen her up some to make their passion greater than the the last time they did this.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 27, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei put his hands on Akina's hips as tongue played with hers. He leant back as he started to slowly and softly ran his hands on her soft warm skin. Taking one hand and putting it on Akina's breast as he leant back even more laying back on his bed. He then found himself pulling away from Akina to get his shirt over his head, then going back to kissing her as he fumbled with the zipper to his pants.

Pulling away from akina and sitting her on his bed softly and very slowly kissing her down her body as his hands massaged her skin. ReiMei started to work his way even further down akina's body kissing it softly.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina colasped on top of ReiMei as their love making to a pause or a end. She was breathing heavy as she pants. She crawled off of him and layed on her back as she enjoyed their heavy love making. She had her ears open hearing ReiMei breathing the same pace as her. It felt like a few hours had passed. She brushed back her messy hair. "I guessed you want to spend a few more hours of love making again." For some reason she was in the mood to go another round with him, but was not sure ReiMei was. She felt the hickys all over her body instead of only of her breasts, thinking that was wild, but amazing, he did not hold back this time, I did not either. It was best to just rest her body and thoughts right now to have a good time but she put her worried in the back of her mind.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
_Vanitas...Vanitas_

Her eyes fluttered opened and soon she was in a room, blood all around her and Noctis in front of her. Kei looked from side to side, before realizing the smell of the room was her. Kei head pounded against her skull as her eyes adjusted to the light and soon she taken in everything. The blood on the ground and the blood that caked on her clothes…Kei knew it was her blood by the tears in her shirt…That lady had used her blood against her…

Kei struggled to get up as she rolled to the side and her arms began to push up against the ground…Her arms buckled against pressure and soon she was leaning up…

Her eyes widen as she realized that Shirou and Vanitas were facing each other. Kei could smell him, the thick scent of earth that was seeping though Vanitas suit. Kei got up as her legs struggle to support her weight, she wanted to reach out and grab him. Stop him from fighting Shirou and yell at him, but she just stood their as she grabbed Noctis shoulders…

Vanitas…Vanitas had the same scent as Koji…

Kei eyes widen in happiness before slowly warming down into something of a slight pain, Vanitas wasn’t Koji and no matter which way she looked at it Vanitas was Vanitas. Koji was Koji and he was dead, but that didn’t  matter, right now it was true Kei was confused if he smelled of Koji but at the same time wasn’t Koji…

Kei head began to pound more as she sulk down a bit and looked at the two boys, Shirou born of a pure star, representing all the good in the world, the kindness and nothing less than anything pure. And to his left was Vanitas…Kei looked at him for a good minute and then down, she didn’t know how to judge him…

Kei felt herself lean in close to Vanitas scent, “Vanitas… ”

Kei leaned back as she felt a sharp pain in her side, her muscles didn't heal yet. So she couldn't stop what was going to happen...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 27, 2011)

*ReiMei *

ReiMei sighed happily as he crawled next to Akina kissing her looking at all the hickeys on her body.

"I would love too. "

ReiMei kissed Akina and started to kiss her thighs sucking on the skin of her thighs giving her kickeys on the inside of them as he then switced his attention to the other one massaging the other.

A few minutes later he came up kissing her breast giving them more hickeys as the made love for a few more hours.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was snuggled up to ReiMei under the covers as she was so happy, she also gave him hickys as well. She rubbed her soft hair against his naked chest. Her women hood was happy as well as it took on all the sex from her lover. "I love you so much ReiMei, you make me so happy." She smiled as she felt his warm body as she closed her eyes to get so me rest. Their was so many things to think about, but right now she did not want to think about anything as her mind went into blackness and let everything go for now as she sleeps.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 27, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei sighed happily as he put his arm around Akina as he to was falling asleep. Never had he enjoyed himself this much.

I love you too Akina. you make me feel like the luckiest guy on the planet. I feel like I never have with you here.  

ReiMei kissed her softly as he slowly drifted to sleep smiling .


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 27, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel *
> 
> Hakro was thinking that Diana needed some humor in her life. He was doubting that Domino would end up being her door mat. Domnio was laughing his butt off as the wolf got serious. Has it was time to enter the room with the guards he felt sorry for them, as they were going to die. Akina felt the same as she was laughing inside as she was thinking it was time to kick open the door to kill the guards as they did not give up as they were tough. She let her brother have the hornors to kick open the doors to get this party on the road. Hakro walked silently to the doors and kicked them open as he throw a few kunias at one of the guards than a few explosion tags. Hakro wolves jumped out of the smoke to attack another guard to rip him from limb to limb.
> 
> Akina made a blue crystal sheild to protect herself than jump in a battle with a guard as she unsheathed her sword. They seemed like they were surround by guards. They needed to take them all out than ind out where their client was hiding at. Akina slashed with her sword to take a few guards down as she does a few handseals to created a strong wing lutsu to send them flying as the guards slamed into each other weapons that she took control of. The guards came back with a jutsu of their own to attack on the group as Hakro blocked it and send out a lighting type jutsu to counter with as hits it's some of the guards.



*Diana*

Diana got ready to fight as the doors were opened. She witnessed everyone else fight and was soon charged by 3 gaurds. She took control of one gaurd using her Body Marrionette to use his body as a shield blocking a fire style jutsu. She smiled in delight to see his body burn and then tossed it at the gaurd who used the jutsu to burn him. She was hit on the head with a heavy object though. She stumbled to get up and saw blood drip. She looked to see the third gaurd holding a big club. She narrowed her eyes in anger as her powers seemed to take on a life of their own.

*Darius*

Darius dodged the attacks and  used his speed to take down an oppoent who used only weapons which was foolish to use on him. He smiled at the bodies and sensed a rather dark chakra eminating from his sister. It was that power again. A mixture of emotions and her abilities which was dangerous. The weapons of fallen ninja and saw them rise. The weapons were thrown around killing other gaurds and in turn their weapons were taken. She soon had a large arsenal of weapons at her disposal.

*Solidad*

Solidad slashed and stomped here and there killing some gaurds to her distaste. She really wasn't going for that it is just things just happen sometimes and there is no stopping them. She guessed it had to be done in the first place but in a wierd way she was starting to like killing. Was that bad? She tthen noticed the dark chakra from the hospital and saw weapons begin ti fly wildly all around slashing oppoents. It seemed Diana was losing control going on a mas murder rampage which maybe good with all these gaurds.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*akina Ezel LT*

Akina was so happy laying here beside Reimei as she felt one last kissed on her cheek. She started to dream what happen later as the child grow in her stomache and she had to face her dad first. She was having some restless sleep. Then she settle down as she would only tell her brother of the results from this. She had to face her fears with ReiMei or just by herself. This was not going to be full of dreams, it would be full of nightmares. She started to teist and turn while she slept. The only comfort that was ReiMei arm around her. She open her eyes and stared at ReiMei for a moment as she does a few handseals. She used the blue crystal release with the sound that was coming from a drip drip from a sink. She was thinking it does not work with no sound it just needed sound bounce off objects for her to see like a bat. She felt that sinking feeling in her head as she closed eyes and tried to get some rest before she felt like a zombie.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 27, 2011)

*ReiMei *

ReiMei slept peacefully as he dreamnt about Akina having the baby. was it going to be a boy or girl?  What would they name it? What would happen after Akina had the baby?  Who's blood line would it have? would it have both?  ReiMei was happy with Akina he hadn't been this happy in years. But now he was going to have a family with Akina and the baby. ReiMei was content sleeping.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina finally settle down as she started to dream again, about the baby what girl or a boy and what would the child look like, maybe I be able to see after all. She wonder if the child had both of their blood lines. It would be awesome to see and also see what ReiMei really looked like. She was also thinking would he like to marry her but that be another day to come. She was content as she was sleeping as she knew it was going to take a few days out before she find out she was pregant. She had no clue what the name was going to be. Why keep thinking about everything, she should be great spending the time with ReiMei, but could not help dread that her dad was going to come and find her again.

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

Akina made a giant blue crystal sheild as the guards were killed by Diana. She did not want to get hit by Diana neighter did Hakro and he was greatful for the sheild. He was doubting that Diana would hit her team mates. All the guards had fallen to the ground a guy came out of another room. Hakro was thinking this was their client Shorimo. He sent something from this guy. "It is great that you retreived my treasures." "Don't give him the teasures, he is pure evil." Akina was guessing that they had to face this man as well. Hakro and Akina was thinking she took down the first boss some one else was going to kill him in the end.

Akina was waiting to take down this creep as she noticed Diana had calmed down some but not much let's see what this guy could do. She did a few handseals to make a few weapons move to strike at the man. Shorimo moved away as they were stabbed into the wall behind him. Hakro does a few handseals to use false darkness to send a lighting at him. Shorimo as the guy who one of his jutsu to block it and counter the jutsu. Hakro's wolves tried to attack him as Hakro use taijutsu to join in with his wolves to continue fighting Shorimo. Akina joined in to as the guy pushed Hakro and his wolves away. Akina unsheathed her sword to use kinjutsu on Shorimo to tried to slashed him with everything she got.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

Eugh.

"Come 'ere toots!" The man slurred as he rubbed his grubby hands on her thighs. Lyra was so tempted to stab him in the face, but she couldn't. At least she wouldn't need to do any sexual stuff or anything like that. Even she wouldn't go that far for the girl.

"Rika!" Lyra whispered ever so silently, nudging her partner. "Lure 'em!"

Going by her own orders, she wrapped her arms around the crook fondling with her, raising her leg around his hips.

"How about we go somewhere more ... private?" she whispered in his ear. Her voice was softer than an angel, and had the power of a goddess to sway. The man was quick to agree, and the three of them began to lead her and Rika away to the VIP Lounge. She'd prefer to call it the 'rape' lounge but either would settle.
_
'I swear to god if he tries anything I'll break my cover. Rika, you know this!_' 

She thought to herself as they were led through the crowd of ravers and punters, before coming into the dim-lit lounge dazzled with pink and red furniture. It was cheesy alright, with a heart-shaped bed. There was hardly any love in prostitution.

----------------------------

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

Again, cocky children. The lighting flashed around her, but she simply walked through it with it doing no harm. That's the magic of putting a case of diamond around you. Invisible to see, but if in the right light one would notice her skin is extra-shiny.

"What do you want from me? You seem to have an idea of what is occuring in Suna right now. It would be wise to tell me about it."

"Of course I do silly child--- I run this town! Look honey I'm not going to go into it, but I like your eyes. Come with me, and we'll make you stronger just like we did with Ly-" Clarissa paused for a moment, letting out a few short giggles. "Oops, did I say too much?"

Her eyes glanced over at Vanitas, where it seemed they were going to go at eachother.

_Makes my life easier ..._ She thought as she turned her attention back to the Ranen, where she crossed her arms with streaks of attitude.

"Well? Want to come with me? I'll even heal Kei if you do, toss in an extra favour."​ 
"Noctis what are you doing? Are you really that retarded to fight now!? You need to look at everything that's going on here. Don't blindly charge into a confrontation. I'm not saving your ass twice!!"

Clarissa chuckled at the boy's words of wisdom. He was right. She was on a whole new level, higher then even Mugino and she took pride in that.

Clarissa walked up to Noctis, where she caressed his chin with her fingers. 

"Listen to your boy. Either surrender to me or piss off out of my sights. Though I suggest you go with the former~"

----------------------------​ 
*Tifa Warholic LT

*The two were hit by the explosion, sent tumbling across the playing field like they're debris themselves. Tifa smashed into a tree, demolishing it as her body made of steel collided with it. By now,  her wounds that the Kaguya had inflicted were gone, but she couldn't waste away even her large chakra pool on healing every bruise.

When she stood up, her body was burned but not too badly. The explosive tag wasn't that strong, and couldn't kill a dog if it tried.

_Hmph ... I can't risk that again. I had to get away from him though, he was getting the upperhand ..._​
Tifa's eyes darted around the place, trying to find any signs of life. There was still a large ball of smoke in the prairie, so he must be hiding there. Her Soul Sensing abilities confirmed this.

_He's in there, probably anticipating my next attack. I'll just surprise him seeing as he can't see me!_

Tifa wiped the blood from her mouth before tightening the leather glove on her right hand. She had only one glove on, as she used mainly her right hand which was her strongest for her herculean abilities. With no words escaping her lips, Tifa smashed her fist violently into the ground, creating a small rumble in the ground before tearing the earth apart. It was like the splitting of the red sea, with the earth being split down the middle. If the Kaguya didn't react fast enough, he'd be sent tumbling in between the cracks.
----------------------------​ *
Tifa Warholic * 

As Thalia was finished healing and noted that Hotaru and Tifa looked fine, she suggested they get moving already. Tifa agreed, releasing her grip on Thalia after giving her a small amount of chakra, maybe enough for an S-Rank. If she gave too much, then Thalia's soul and body would be unbalanced, meaning she wouldn't be able to produce any of her chakra. That was one of the risks Kazi noted all those years ago.

"Are both of you ready to go? You both appear physically fine for the most part."

"Thalia, there's a battle going on over at the Sunagakure Mansion. The woman with the large soul is dead, but another has just arrived with a soul power 10x that! If we go in there, we--- Me and Hotaru are as good as dead. We should find Seifey and Date first!"

Speak of the devil, Tifa felt two souls gliding through the skies above them. She looked up to see Seiferoth and some old guy flying through the skies above Sunagakure. 

"Up there! Seify's up there!"


----------



## River Song (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rika Lt*

The trick to this was to leave your body, or in Rika?s case give into her instincts. Rika closed her eyes and focused. Suddenly she could see but this was not the grimy club it was a white room. On the left hand side was Kei?s Rika, the Rika of duty honour and love. Her hair was up in a neat bun, bangs flowing down to frame her face. Her attire was prim and neat, still stylish but it was humble, a light lilac shirt with black skinny jeans.

On the right was Koji?s Rika, Rika?s instincts, the dark side, whatever you want to call her. Her hair lay wavily on her back; her face was more cutting, cat like even. She wore a black low-lying v-neck topped with a leather jacket and skinny leather trousers.

Rika was not there or more so she was having an out of body experience, in her own mind. She could speak and hear but she was not actually there.
Kei?s Rika spoke first her angelic bell chime voice filling Rika?s mind ?You don?t have to give in to her, you know. We could do this on our own.? It was quickly countered by the alto sultry voice of Koji?s Rika ?As if, you can?t handle people being within half a foot of you? ?Lies??Nun??Whore?

Rika silenced both the voices in her mind. ?I?ve already made my choice there is no point in trying to sway me, we need you for this part? she said as Koji?s Rika walked forward, a bright light enveloping that room in Rika?s mind. Rika opened her eyes, which now had a more feline quality to them.

Her legs wrapped skilfully around them, hooking on to them as she bright her lips up to caress the drunk mans ?Hey Big Boy, you wanna take a ride? she said in a breathy suggestive voice. Lyra was taken to a room and because of the handcuffs Rika was too, although she never let go of her mark, which seemed to follow her around like a lost puppy.

Rika was lustfully thrown down on the bed and the drunk man or should I say boy because that what he was, this mob ha became low enough to recruit boys into their ranks. Their lips locked in an intricate battle for dominance, Rika was winning but she feigned defeat and allowed him his way as his kisses moved of her mouth and down her neck. Rika imagined he would have been a good kisser if he wasn?t piss drunk.

This was easy when she gave into Koji?s side, this all came naturally and she felt no guilt in what she was doing or what she was going to do. Suddenly the boss obviously feeling left out barged into the room. He had a devious look in his eye as he smirked at both of the boys. Suddenly both Lyra and Rika were lifted up by there men and carried out, the handcuffs were getting annoying.
The mob boss attempted to feed us some bullshit about them charging us to use that room and how the beds are more comfier in there ?humble house.? 

We were almost frog marched outside to the horse and carriage. They probably thought they were impressing us with it, Yeah right Rika scoffed mentally. Inside the carriage it was pretty simple and thankfully it had a roof. The ride to the house or should I say mansion, no I shouldn?t ?cause its a fucking castle.

Rika was sat at one end of the small wooden box with both the lackeys caressing her and kissing her, biting her earlobe, kissing her neck. If she had any hickies in the morning shit will hit the fan. They reached the towering door of the castle and Rika was hit by the smell of sweat, blood, tears, leather and sex hit her as soon as she got out of the carriage. The large man who she had now deduced was the boss approached the door and knocked twice, while this time we were actually frog-marched to the door.

The door opened and then sight made even Koji?s Rika a little sick. There was a pille of dead bodies all dressed in scantily clad clothing, and she could tell by the rotting smell and the smell of sex that the sex hadn?t ended when there life had. The floor was littered by Naked or patialy naked boys and girls who looked like they were deprived of food and water. The sounds cpming from the other ends of the castle meant that there were more people who currently were engaged in other activities.

These weren?t prostitutes these were sex slaves.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Summoning Mission_ 




Toad Summoning​Mission: The Rights of a Toad
Client:Roro
Rank: C
Reward: Summoning Scroll
Description: I see you want a toad summoning,WELL HA BITCH! YOU SHOULD HAVE CAME EARLIER! I have it now NYAAHAHAHAHA!!! You want it come and find me! I am going to be on the tallest mountain in the world! THE WORLD!!! Come at me bro​



*Yamamoto Takashi LT *
_'Welcome to the layer cake'_

Yamamoto sat casually in Roro's small office, his feet up on the desk and lounging in impressive leather chair. He was waiting for Roro to come in. He was beginning to drift off into sleep, his neck giving way for his head to relax yet he always fought it at the last second. Eventually he dozed off, his face innocent and cute. Whilst he dreamed about a world of chocolate and naked women, and Kristen Stewart being there... 

*SLAM!*

Most people would of jumped up, but Yamamoto just lazily opened up his eye to look to see Roro had entered the room. There was anger on his face for a second but it passed as he saw Yamamoto in his chair. He let out a sigh and shook his head before going to his window and looking out at the rushing world. *"Do you know I have been involved in this work for over twenty years and you know what it taught me. It taught me the facts of life."* His voice soft yet firm. Every word demanded respect. It came across calm but it was layered with calm aggression.

Great Yamamoto he just wanted the mission and here he was about to get some shitty big old boring speech. "And they are?" He asked feigning interest.

Roro turned to look at him, smiling as if he had been saving to say this for years and the chance had finally arose. He moved to the front of the desk, both his hands on either side of it. He leaned on them, his body imposing. *"You’re born, you take shit… You get out in the world, you take more shit… Climb a little higher and you take less shit, until one day you’re up in the rarefied atmosphere and you’ve forgotten what shit even looks like. Welcome to the layer cake son... Now get the fuck outta my chair."*

"No... Now about that mission, give me the details and I will be on my way." He said dismissively. Shooting down Roro in his act of appearing cool. 

Roro shook his head, *"One day son... You're gonna meet someone who won't take your cheek and will punish you for it."* He said seriously, before passing Yamamoto a scroll with the mission details. *"Once you dealt with him you can get the scrolls off him."*

Yamamoto stood up and stretched himself out yawning. "One day Roro... You're gonna meet someone who thinks you talk too much and will punish you for it." He said grinning. "Roro I am that someone."

"Eight Trigrams Wind Palm"

Yamamoto thrusted his palm through the air, sending Roro flying back into the wall, causing him and some of the wall to collapse into a heap. Yamamoto stepped over his body as he left. Smiling at the scared and shocked receptionist on his way out. Time for him to go get a summoning, who ever it was with the summoning was about to get a big shock.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Suddenly Shirou appeared from the sky attacking the masked boy, whom Noctis did not have any concern for. There might have been a reason for Shirou to attack him and Noctis did not want to get involved Noctis then noticed the woman walking out of his lightning streams without any effect on her, she had something invisible to the eye resisting the lightning streams.

The woman started to speak as she ignored the fighting between the two boys,"Of course I do silly child--- I run this town! Look honey I'm not going to go into it, but I like your eyes. Come with me, and we'll make you stronger just like we did with Ly-" Noctis did not understand who she was talking about but he didn't care. "Well? Want to come with me? I'll even heal Kei if you do, toss in an extra favour." He sharpened his eyes, "Never.... I sworn on my life I would defeat the branded to free my clan from your rule... I can't stand to see them suffer because of your actions! I would never lower my self down by joining you low-life scum." 

Noctis started walking towards her with Sanu telling him not to fight. "Sanu... I know I've been reckless in the past... but I want to erase the source of Kei's pain and she might have an idea of why she came here..." He said as he was slowly approaching the woman as lightning streams where coming out of his body heading towards the woman.  The woman started to smirk, "Listen to your boy. Either surrender to me or piss off out of my sights. Though I suggest you go with the former~"

Noctis stopped in his tracks and sighed, "Listen, as I said, tell me what I want to know and depending on your answer, I will spare you the fighting...." Noctis crossed his arms.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

Spare _her_ the fighting? Who did he think he was talking too!?

"Hold my jewellry," she ordered, handing over her expensive pearl necklaces and gold watch to her assistant. "Get to the airship. I won't be long."

The cloaked & masked person nodded, before dissapearing out of sight, leaving just Clarissa face-to-face with the small little Ranen.

"Come on, fight me then. You say you want to 'defeat the Branded' then start with me!" she laughed, mocking the boy's ambitions. "You won't get far! If you can't even scratch _my_ skin, none of you will have a chance against _him!_"

----------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*


The young adult was shocked by what she saw. Dead bodies dressed in any olds rags with the stench of sex and booze. They looked like they hadn't been fed in days while they were alive, and it wasn't just girls there either. Boys of varing ages ... Lyra even clocked a girl who only looked to be around 10.

_This is horrible! Are we their next targets?_ she wondered to herself as the men carried on with Rika, while the other approached her, taking off his belt. He led her to a room with just a wooden bed and a few tissues, condoms and beverages --- alchoholic of course to poison their targets.

"Now you and me missy are gonna have a bit of a party!" he growled, climbing on top of her. Lyra tried to move her face as far as possible from him, as his teeth were broken and he had a druggie's expression.

"What? It takes two to tango!"

"*FUCK YOU!*"

Lyra let out a bellowing scream as she kicked him in the balls, before stabbing him with a senbon she kept wedged in her bra. The man yelled in pain before pulling out a gun, smacking the end of it on her forehead.

"You want to end up like the others? We'll get you there just as fast!" He growled, his blue eyes looking into Lyra's head.
"I'm not scared of you!" Lyra spoke through her teeth, taking quick and heavy breaths. The chilling room and grey walls didn't help, and the smell of sex and alchohol from the next room was killing her slowly. His breath grazed her face, heavier than hers and he wasn't even panicking.
"Oh really?"
"Yah, really."

Lyra yanked the senbon wedged in his arm, before smashing it into his forehead violently. Blood squirted out of the wound, splattering over her like a serial killer. The man bleeding out, she grabbed his gun before slamming the door open.

"*RIKA! RIKA!?*"​
​


----------



## River Song (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rika*

The idiot, here he was aggravating a woman who was clearly had more power than him and putting all of their lives at risk, how stupid was he! Gasping the strain that was on her muscles she stood up. She may not be an angel or an ANBU but it was common sense too put your own vendettas and prejudice’s behind the safety of her teammates.

She looked down at Kei a small smile playing on her lips “Long time no see Kei” she said, after this she would physically bar her from leaving until she showed her something. She got up of the ground and despite her muscles protest stood in front of Noctis.

Her eyes burned with the protective passion of ten lioness’ she would not allow Noctis to put her Kei and the people that saved their lives in Danger. She placed a hand on his chest, her eyes fiercly boring into his, her determination clear.

“I will not allow you to foolishly put all our lives in danger because it could help your clan. This is what I told you about earlier, right now you are happily going to get us all including you killed for the sake of your clan, it is disgusting and I will not allow it. You disgust me.” She snarled at him.

She turned towards Clarissa “What do you want, I will give you anything in my power so that these people can walk free, name your price from me and only me and lets these people leave. Two of these people have saved my life, one is my sister. The one with the sword is good, I know it. Or else he wouldn’t have fought one of your Vice-commanders I can smell the same smell of him that the filthy doves gave of. The Surigan wielder is scum but he still deserves to live. So name your price from me and only me.”


*Rika Lt*

Dear God! This was so much worse than she thought. A cold shiver went through her as she the stench of hit her. There was the smell of the old, they young, the dead, the boys, the girls and over it all was the choking smell of sex.

She felt the man’s hand slip round to grab her waist but she spun round, murderous rage in her eyes as she smashed the palm of her hand into his nose, breaking it.

“Fuck, That Bitch broke my nose” he screamed as his hands raced up to his face, while he was pre-occupied with that Rika’s foot came up to strike him in the stomach before her  fist hit him in the arm while he tried to  dodge. This man was obviously not trained, as Rika drew a kunai from the pocket in her trousers. 

Undeniable animalistic rage clouded tinted her mind red as she slit his throat, driving the Kunai through until it came out the other side. Rika broke into hysterics as she heard his heart beat stop as she stabbed him again and again, revelling in the sound of the tearing flesh. The man was dead but as to accent that Rika bit into is shoulder and lapped at the blood that came out, the metallic taste only fuelling her rage. Her maniacal laughter filled the whole castle. She could hear the heart beats there were only seven people here including the boss, and they were all going to die.

“RIKA RIKA” she heard Lyra call, her mind cleared momentarily when she remembered the girl she had came here with. She couldn’t just kill she needed to help Lyra, then she could kill. She ran to Lyra who had also just killed one of them, Six left Rika noted counting the heartbeats.

Rika pressed her forehead to Lyra’s and interlocker her bloody fingers with Lyra’s “Rose, listen to me. We need to kill them all. This is in excusable we need to smear these walls with their blood. There all located in a room west of here. There’s six of them left including the fat arsehole boss. I want them all dead.”


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro was dreaming as he had a nightmare as he saw his cousin just fade into moonfloors and wither to the floor. He was sweating as he woke up He grabed his sword and sheathed it. Spike looked at him and know his mate was in trouble. Not the master's mate because he did not have one, but Spike did. "I need to find my dad, track im down Spike he went to far or I am going to get some answers." Spike looked at him and he was ready to go as well to see how the broen female wolf was doing who had pups of another wolf. Hakro did some handseals to have the featera of a wolf of his fangs and his claws. He and Spike took off as they catch up to his dad Itsuki Ezel. He finally found where his dad was and shot a warning shot of lighting at him. "Let my cousin go and I exchange her for my sister, now let her go from the SUW. His eyes were dark like the gold eyes of his mom, "I want to know you did not tortured her did you."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The woman started to get ticked off at Noctis's responses and decided to fight him. Noctis was determined to fight at his state regardless of being exhausted from his last fight. Rika suddenly stopped Noctis from allowing to go any further, she instead tried to negotiate with her to stop her from attacking.

Noctis put his hand on Rika's shoulder, "I know how you feel about me, I don't blame you... But I have my own path to follow... A path I understand that is right... I promise I won't let her harm you or Kei... Besides.... I'm probably the one she wants now... Please escape while you guys can... I don't want Kei to see me after what I do..." Noctis went past her without looking at her. 

Noctis instead focused his mind on the woman in front of her, "No matter how many Branded bastards I have to fight, I won't be intimidated..." Lightning streams started to form onto the ground each step Noctis took. "I probably won't survive but it will be enough time for the others to escape..."  Noctis thought as he was walking towards her.

Suddenly a familiar voice can be heard yelling "Noctis Ranen" behind him. A man in a cloak suddenly appeared right in front of him. "You disobeyed your own father's orders and you came to kill yourself in Suna?!" The man was known as Braule Ranen, the man with the beard who is the leader of the Ranen clan. Noctis was shocked to see his own father come. "You were taking long so I got suspicious... I got the Fuzen Kage's permission to find out what had happened to you..Lady Taiyou was not very pleased about the fact that I had to leave my position as the head of the intelligence core in Fuzenkagure... Now I found you have broke our promise not to get involved with Suna's conflicts..." 

Braule stated as he was looking forward at the woman in front of him. "But Father! I found where Kei was after all these years! I had to help her, she was getting attacked!" Braule interrupted "No excuses! Your direct orders were to get the plans and come back.... but since you are here anyways... I'm glad your still alive." Braule turned his head towards his son and smiled. "Now help the wounded while I take care of this situation." Noctis looked at his father, "Let me help you!" Braule looked at his son seriously with his eyes, and Noctis understood and obeyed. "Just don't die....."

Noctis turned around and looked at Rika, "Rika, my father will take care of this, after all he is the leader of my clan.... Let's get Kei and Sanu out of here as fast as we can!" Noctis signalled her as he head towards Kei lying on the ground. "Now... Clarissa Giotsuchi, one of the high leaders of the Branded, I never expect you to be in Suna out of all places." Braule smiled at her. "To think, I was going to let you near my son, No... I am your opponent today." As he tied his hands around his back.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

*CLAP CLAP CLAP*

It was a thing of hers. She had to applaud people when they seemed to get the smallest things right.

"Bravo! You've figured out my alias!" she smirked, knowing that was the name everyone knew her as. Only the leader of the Branded knew her real name, and even then he was unsure if that truly was her real name.

"I'd rather fight the big boys of the Ranen Clan rather then the small fries. Besides, your Surigan is much more ... matured, should I say?" she teased, before fixing her tight bun on top of her head in boredom.

"Come on, entertain me already. Your son doesn't know how to please a woman but I'm sure you do~!"
​ ----------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*

"Take 'em out Rika!"

Lyra was giving out orders despite Rika Shiromi, the genjutsu specialist of the duo being the leader. Either way, with a gun in her hands she'd never felt so good! 

Two of the crooks burst through the room, with one of them zipping up their trousers. But before he could even finish, Lyra fired a single bullet that smashed through his skull, before grazing the wall to it's end. She moved past his body and entered the room he was in, to find the kidnapped girl of the mission crying her eyes out. It looked like she hadn't been raped, but was only seconds away.

"Are you okay? Did he do anything to you?" She asked, rubbing the girl's shoulder. It saddened the teenager to see a girl like this, with perhaps the empathy meaning Lyra wished to cry.

"No ..."

"That's good. Now come with me, you'll be safe. We're going to take you back to your father!" Lyra smiled before heaving the girl on to her back. She twirled the sable black gun, still finding it strange holding such a powerful tool in deciding one's life. But in a world of shinobi, a gun was pretty much useless. Lyra often wondered how powerful a gun would be if ninjutsu never existed.​
----------------------------

*Itsuki Ezel*
A Father's Will

He punched the wall in anger, demolishing it where it stood. How dare he get away! But at least he knew exactly who ReiMei was, and he was surely with Akina.

"Prepare to go and capture this runt. I'm not letting him get away this time--!!"

"Let my cousin go, and I'll exchange her for my sister! Now let her go from the SUW!" Itsuki turned around to see his step-son demanding for that wolf girl. Cheza? Was he talking about her? He had no use for her. "I want to know if you tortured her or not!"

"Don't worry I didn't touch her. I have no use for her, and I don't require your help Hakro. Go back with Rosia," he growled, before dissapearing in a flash of blue. 

{---}​
Within moments, he appeared outside the hideout where ReiMei and Akina were hiding. He could always keep track of Akina's blood, and ReiMei was sure to be with her. Even if he teleported again, Itsuki would simply teleport after him.

Not even knocking on the door, Itsuki burst the door down to see Akina and ReiMei lying in bed, *naked.* _Stark naked._ His precious daughter, and that sick swine had gotten his way into her---!?

"*YOU---!*"

Itsuki appeared right above the bed, before slamming his hand down on ReiMei's neck, trapping him on the bed. His musclar arms were perhaps intimidating for such a teenager. SUW operatives filled the room, at least a dozen of them blocking the door and the surrounding room.

"Branded, aren't you? *YOU'RE FUCKING BRANDED AND YOU TOUCHED MY FUCKING DAUGHTER!!!*" He roared with almighty strength, tightening his grip on the poor boy. 

"*I'M GOING TO GIVE YOU FIVE SECONDS TO SURRENDER OR I'LL KILL YOU RIGHT NOW!*"​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

The wind was silent and there was only air between the two. Braule Ranen, the leader of the Ranen clan, against Clarissa Giotsuchi, a high ranking of the Branded. "My Surigan is no more unique than my son's, but I do appreciate the compliment." Braule wasn't doing anything, he was standing there waiting for Clarissa to make her move.

"Come on, entertain me already. Your son doesn't know how to please a woman but I'm sure you do~!"The woman was eager to fight but Braule still stood there smiling with his eyes closed, "Ladies first." Braule was a gentlemen and the only time he would fight was for his clan, seeing Noctis was involved, he took this as his responsibility, but other than that he was the one to assist from behind.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'I don't follow a path, I blaze a trail'_

Yamamoto headed towards the foot path of the mountain. From there it was a simple road which curved and bended but still you would reach the top of the mountain rather easily. However so far Yamamoto had been walking for four hours straight and he had seen no paths, signs or any life in general. Great, he was lost. 

"Byakugan." He said simply using this to help solve his predicament. As far as the Byakugan could see there was nothing. Great, Well done Yama. He pushed on, knowing he was bound to hit something eventually. 

It took him three hours until he finally approached something of interest. A jagged, rocky wall. Going as far as the eye or _Byakugan_ could see. Well this was certainly the mountain he needed to climb. Did it take the easy option and follow it around till he hit the path or would he climb up this potential deathtrap*. Yamamoto just grinned and jumped up the side of the mountain and began climbing, demonstrating natural talent as a freestyle rock climber.

(*Rep for anyone who knows this reference)


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Harko Ezel LT*

Hakro likt a cigrette as he started pacing as he could not stand still as he may his way back to the hotel that the Ezel's own. Cheza could tell he went through a whole pack of them. Hakro was worry about Akina. "He will be paying for the vet bill when reach you. My aunt will not mind having another guest in the hotel, Vincent went somewhere as usual." "They are not really in bad shape as I healed them, they just need to rest. YOur dad has no control over his rage." Spike was helping Cheza's wolves to the hotel. Hakro enter the Ezel's hotel and knocked on Rosia's door to enter. "I hope your aunt as a liking for another person with wolves." "Don't worry, you are family," he waited for a answer from Rosia or for the door to open.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina woke up with a start as she heard her dad screamed at ReiMei and also felt all the SUW members in to the hideout where they were. "LEAVE HIM ALONE, HE WAS PROTECTING OUR FAMILY. THE SAME WAY LIKE RYUZA DID FOR YOUR MOM, ALISIAN." She did not cared that she was going to be slaped or punched by her own dad. But she was not going to tell him this was not the first that they been together like this. This is crap ReiMei should have left her and never come back to her side. Later she had to break his heart to save their love, they would to meet up again later for a reuion, she felt her father was not letting her see ReiMei ever again.


----------



## River Song (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rika LT*

“Take ‘em out Rika” Rika smirked; Lyra was finally getting into the zone. She watcjhed do men barge in, it was quite funny to watch these drunken idiots. Lithe as a dancer she let the bloodlust take over, she dodged under his punch and grabbed his arm. She Judo flipped him over his body. She looked down at the man now lying beneath her. This was an antique room with a fire place, she noticed someone had been stoking the fire place and had left the poker in.

She sauntered over to the fireplace, her hips swaying and grabbed the poker. He end that had been in the ire place was red hot. Rika walked slowly back over to the terrified, who was scrambling to get up.

She made handseals as he tried to get away “Tree Binding Death” she said smiling as in the man’s mind a tree sprouted out of the ground and surrounded them. These men were not ninja so she doubted they would know the kai technique. Now held down he started screaming as Rika brandishing the red hot poker moved closer.

Rika gently took the mans shirt in her hands and suddenly in a fit of giggle’s ripped it off. Now with exposed skin Rika tentavley pressed the poker to his skin learning a loud yelp. Grinning Rika put more pressure on the poker and then the man began to scream, his screams echoed down the hall way and could be heard from each end of the castle. Slowly Rika began to carve her signature into his skin with the poker, his screams growing louder.

When she was done she ran her hands over the burnt place to admire her handy work. Burnt into the man’s skin were the letters R M and S all in elegant script. She looked up at the terrified man and explained “Just so people know I was the one to kill you.” She said in a cheery full voice as she smacked him over the head with the poker.  She continued doing this until he stopped screaming and the blood poured from his mouth. Rika leaned forward and lapped up a bit of the blood. She knew he was dead but now she was just rubbing it in. 

She watched as Lyra addressed the girl he was looking for. Rika however continued down the hallway. There were only three left including the boss now. She opened the door and two sets of beady eyes turned around to face her. Rika being much faster than them ran forward and with a kunai and slit one of their throats, however there was a bang and Rika felt something skim across her skin, a bullet. It had only lightly nicked her but Rika was abit afraid. Guns and ranged weapons in general were bad match ups for Rika considering she was blind.

Rika twirled round and kicked the man in the gut, hearing the gun fall to the ground, she threw the Kunai and was rewarded by the sound of flesh being cut. Using the opening she made handseals “Sin of Gluttony” she said as the man suddenly bi into his own arm. 

She left the room, he would kill himself eventually the boss was the only one alive now and she needed to make sure Lyra was alright. She rounded the corner to see her comforting the girl and then suddenly there was a deafening crash as the boss came.....running through the fucking walls!!!

“That sluts mine” he snarled making a sloppy swing for Lyra.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

She could hear gunshots and the sound of flesh being ripped apart from the hallway as Lyra made sure the girl was alright. As she prepared to run out of here, she quickly took out a purple flower from her bra and squeezed the stem, releasing the droplets of purple liquid. Lyra began to smear it on her arms, face and legs, the stuff blending with her skin. The small girl had put on a cloak so the poison wouldn't touch her skin.

_That should stop anyone grabbing me. Time to get out of here now,_ she thought to herself as she shoved open the door, only to see Rika finishing off the last guy with her 'Gluttony' jutsu.

"Good job Rika---!"

"_That_ slut's *MINE!*"

The voice echoed through her ears as Lyra turned around, only to be met with a steaming punch to the face. The teenager was knocked to the floor, dropping the youngster next to her.

"I'll just take all three of you for my keepin-"

The last letter couldn't escape his lips as the boss began to freeze as his face turned pale, before collapsing to the ground. Blood was pouring from every hole in his body, almost like it was leaking out. 

"Poison Rika. Don't worry, it's destroyed most of his arteries and veins.. He's dead."

----------------------------

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*​ 











"Ladies first."

Braule Ranen, grand leader of the Ranen's replied with such a gentleman-like gesture. Fair enough, ladies first it is.

"Beware Mister!" she growled with a streak of attitude, before crossing her arms. She gave an almost effortless flick of her finger, forming around a dozen spears made of pure diamond that floated around her. Clarissa sniggered a little, before launching the deadly barrage towards Braule, but the group of teenagers behind him too.​


----------



## River Song (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rika LT*

She watched as the Lyra was knocked to the side, his colossal strength sending her to then other side of the long hall. Rika began to form handseals, preparing to use one of her favourite jutsu tree binding death, but she stopped when she heard his heart stop and the following thud indicating he was dead.

Lyra explained what she had done and Rika patted her on the back. “Well done Rose. You’re so much easier to work with than any of the other ninja in Fuzen” she said flashing her a genuine smile.

They both busied themselves, releasing the prisoners. Rika told Lyra to just leave the dead ones, she had a plan for them. The damage was worse than they had suspected. Every room had at least one girl or boy tied up and in most cases more. Rika truly felt sorry for them as she picked the locks on their hand cuffs. Speaking of handcuffs she had just realised the one Lyra and her were wearing were broke in the club. 

Once everyone was out both Lyra and Rika stood outside the castle. She linked her hands with Lyra’s and smiled. “We’ll show them what happens when you are scum like this.” She said as she took out a match from her pocket and lit it on the box. Smiling a sad smile she threw the match onto the castle. The whole thing quickly caught fire and everything and everyone in it was destroyed in the flames.

The castle itself was on a hill so everyone in the village could see by looking at the pyre it was over.

_-Mission Completed-​_


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

The woman crossed her arms and with a flick of her finger, diamond spears formed around her and launched it at Braule and his son along with the kids around him. Without any movement or any gesture from his hands, Braule simply activated his Surigan and invisible crystals started to form a barrier covering himself and a barrier covering the direction of the children behind him breaking the diamond spears as they struck it. "If you won't mind, please pay attention to me as it is unnecessary to attack others..."

"So you are a Diamond release user? This might be an interesting fight after all." Braule still smiled with a friendly gesture. Braule raised his hand up and with a hand sign, 3 weapons formed floating around him. An axe, double edged sword and a scythe was at his arsenal. Braule took two of the weapons and threw it in different directions right past Clarissa leaving them stuck into the ground behind the woman with the double edged sword remaining. 

"Be ready, just because you are a woman, I will not go easy on you." Braule grabbed the doubled edged sword floating in the area and with a hand seal crystals formed beneath him and launched him towards the woman Clarissa. Lightning and Fire release started to form around the weapon, causing it to turn into a elemental sword. Suddenly Braule vanished in thin air and instantly appeared right beside her right as he was about to strike her, "Can you match my speed?" Braule exclaimed as he swung his elemental sword down at her.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi

*Clarissa wasn't surprised when the diamond snapped as it hit Braule's shield. She hadn't made it to it's toughest power, and was essentially a 'fake'.

Braule launched his attack by throwing multiple swords around her. She knew the Ranen's abilities, and how they could teleport via their weapons. It was almost predictable with the moves he was making. Within an instant, Braule appeared right beside her with his sword burning with elements. He attempted to strike her, but his sword simply smashed into her waist, just managing to chip her 'skin'. With the light of the flames, it was clear that she had a diamond shell on.

"Diamond on my skin, sort of like Earth Spear technique, you know?" She shrugged before snapping her fingers, encasing the weapons he'd thrown in diamond. 

"Diamond Release: Prism Shatter!" With another snap of her fingers, the diamond shattered and so did the weapons with it. 

"I could do that to you in an instant. Are you still sure you want to battle me?" she smirked as she pulled out a syringe, pressing it gently as a dark, murky liquid squirted out.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

The explosion was harsh yet by ripping the tag in time he was able to set it off immediately yet even the body change didn't save him from the burst in time. Sanu stood waiting in the smoke of the explosion not waiting for her to come towards but for her to reveal herself. A mighty crash was heard as Sanu looked from were the sound was it was like earlier she was trying to destroy the ground. 

_" Damn she's starting to piss me off with that strength. "_

Sanu rose into the air revealing himself beyond the cloud of smoke using a shunshin to redirect his body, he was able to see what she was doinf and avoid a counterattack. Sanu was losing ideas on this girl CQC would only work for a matter of seconds. And to make matters worse it seemed she had amazing stamina while Sanu had maybe 2 hours left this was bad for him. He searched around and remember that maybe he could try one last time a trick which would make her lose.

_" Got you game over. "_

Sanu had pushed his max speed into his movements as his tried to get in range he needed this to work. He converted the chakra from his dance of the wolverine into the bone of his forearm creating a iner dance of the wolverine strengthening his punch for this hit. As he close in he thrusted his arm with all his might towards her face hoping to connect the counter.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

As Braule struck her, he had noticed it did not harm. The woman had diamonds covering her skin. She was smiling as she snapped her fingers encasing the weapons Braule threw behind her and shattering them into pieces. She looked at the man and said, "I could do that to you in an instant. Are you still sure you want to battle me?" She took out a syringe and injected it into herself.

All Braule did was smile, "You have threatened my son and you have held my clan hostage. Regardless of what you say, I will not stand down." As Braule said this a crystal started to form into a blade stuck into the ground that Braule had left behind before he had attack. Braule quickly teleport leaving the blade he stuck into Clarissa to the blade he had formed. Braule knew as this all happened, his crystal foresight would tell the future in an instant. Braule would not charge at an enemy for no reason, he always had a strategy to go along with his assault. 

Suddenly the remainings of the two weapons that were destroyed by Clarissa floated into the air in the form of sharp crystals all aiming towards Clarissa. With a hand seal as Braule took the new blade he formed from the ground, "Madam, do not underestimate my Surigan." 

"Crystal Release: Crystal Barrage"

The sharp crystals started to rain down upon Clarissa slowly taking out her diamond skin and constraining her into place. When the timing was right as the diamonds started to disappear from her skin, Braule threw his new blade at great speed heading right towards the diamondless Clarissa. Braule teleported towards the speeding blade that was now right in front of her and grabbed the double edged sword that he originally left with Clarissa to form a cross slash with both weapons.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

The boy twirled through the sky like a gymnast, with his shadow eventually covering her. The black shade suddenly gained sharp spikes as Sanu formed the Kaguya's Wolverine claws on his forearm. 

_Going for the same old stuff?_

The boy landed on the prairie with precision, before blitzing in for his attack. He thrusted his arm towards her face with all his strength, but Tifa's strength just outclassed him. It was the unfortunate truth--- for him.

"Haven't you realised by now my strength is on a whole new level? I didn't even use any of that chakra shit back then!" 

*SMASH!*

That was the sound of the Kaguya's facial bones breaking to smithereens as Tifa's fist collided with his face. However yet again, she was naive. The bones simply reconstructed themselves, and with Tifa being stunned by this it left her guard right open.

*STAB*

The boy thrusted his claw through her stomach, before throwing her down to the ground. Tifa quickly recovered, wiping the blood from her face and beginning to heal her wounds.

"You're good Kaguya ... tell me your name? I'm thinking of having you as an apprentice."

----------------------------​
*Clarissa Giotsuchi
*
"Woah woah woah. Where did you get the idea that this would work Mister?" she asked as the crystal shards bounced off her 'skin'. Diamond was the toughest material in the world. Simple shards of crystal wouldn't be enough to even chip it, and those who could chip it with a blade are considered to be incredibly strong.

Therefor if you defeat Clarissa, give yourself a title. 

As Braule aimed the cross slash at her, it managed to chip at the diamond but it was still left intact. There were two faint slashes across her, but they soon dissapeared as the crystal case regenerated herself. Her chakra pool and ninjutsu were off the charts, so she didn't even need to bother with handseals.

"Diamond Release: Birth of the Di!" Large chunks of diamond shot out of her body, threatening to freeze Braule on the spot.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Braule was impressed by how hard the diamond was, he thought it would have broken off from the Rain of sharp Crystals. "My, my you are certainly turning into a worthy opponent. Even with that simple strategy, no one has been able to easily survive it before." Braule noticed that she easily generated her diamond shield without making any movements. 

She suddenly used a technique without the need to use hand seals and diamond chunks shot out of her body about to freeze Braule. Braule still had yet another trick up his sleeve, there was another Sucrise crystal he left back in his original position, making a total of 5 Sucrise crystals he can use in this battle. The fifth and his last Sucrise crystal formed into a Dragoon lance, allowing him to quickly teleport back to the lance out of harm's way. 

As of now Braule had 3 weapons in his arsenal with the other two weapons shattered. He needed at least 5 minutes for the two shattered crystals to reform back into the Non existent Sucrise crystals. He raised his hand and formed a hand seal.

"Fire Release: Great Fire Technique"

Suddenly three dragon headed flames came out of his mouth heading fast towards the woman as Braule manipulated the crystals from the environment to create a giant and wide crystallized wall behind Clarissa. 

The purpose was for the dragon heads to explode right behind her so she would get caught in the brunt of the explosion. During the process, Braule use one weapon and sent it flying towards a building as it turned invisible. As Braule had predicted, the Dragon heads exploded behind the woman three times getting herself caught inside. Now Braule had to observe if his fire affected the diamonds or not being a A rank technique and at a high melting temperature.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

"Hmph. Nice, fire hmm? Too bad," Clarissa smiled as she held out her hands, forming a large chunk of diamond with at least 10 meters in volume that full protected her, covering even underneath her feet. The fire technique melted off around half of that, before eventually shattering her shield. However, the leftover peices of diamond scattered across the room allowed her to use her technique.

"Diamond Release: Prism Slicer!" Diamond shot out from her, covering a 360 degree radius and even above and below her. There was no dodging, just attempting to block such a touch material.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu was trying to recover the best he could but not even his best efforts could stop the fear he felt. This guy fighting vanitas struck fear into him that he'd never felt before. Like he was gonna kill vanitas then him. Sanu didn't understand why he felt so much fear and why he dreaded every second being there. It was like this wasn't reality he touched his bone shield just to reassure himself this place was in fact real. His pride was torn as he saw the length and size of the blade the boy was weilding it was massive and scared him nearly to death one stab and it's over. 

_" Stab.."_

Sanu had remembered his dreams and what had happened in them. He was battling along side someone he couldn't make out there face it was too blurred. But suddenly a massive blade stabbed through him ramming him into a wall. He couldn't move or do anything the darkness was reaching around and forming towards him. Trying to suck him into a endless void of darkness he dreamed of death. The fear he felt was compounded by that dream he wanted to run but his feet wouldn't move he only sat and watched. 

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

_" That's what she gets for underestimating the power of a kaguya! "_

Sanu had stepped back in a dancing manner he had flipped then landed like a cat twisting his body to spin for a second before finally setting his eyes toward her. He wanted to know what she said was true. Would she really train him to become as monster strong as she was and gain jutsu like that. The thought of gaining power had overcome his disgust for her which had formed over the course of the battle. With a hand outreached and a fake smile plastered on his face.

" Hmm apprentice you say sign me up for that. My names Sanu and you can already guess what clan I'm from. I wonder what will you teach me the art of close quarters comebat." 

He chuckled at his last bit before waiting for her response.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Braule watched as she blocked with her own diamonds against the fire technique melting at least half of the diamond, shattering her shield. "Interesting, 700 degrees was more than enough to melt her diamond release... Now then with this I can progress."  Braule thought as he sharpened his eyes seeing the remains of the diamond shield scattering around her.

She shot out a diamond forming a sphere along with the left over pieces of the diamond shield. This technique could not be avoided, Braule had to think of something quick and he did. Brauled formed hand seals started to form Fire manipulation on inside his mouth and then...

"Lightning Release: Fire Lightning Dragon Tornado"

Suddenly a lightning vortex embedded with fire appeared out of Braule's mouth taking the form of a dragon, with Braule's fire manipulation, the melting temperature exceeded up to 900 degrees. As the vortex struck the Prism slicer, it started melting the slicer. Braule stood still expressionless as the slicer reached near his face only to be melted by fire. The man knew what he had to do, he had to use the opportunity this knowledge he had obtained. 

As the slicer melted part way only a few pieces of the diamond where left active and head straight for Braule. He merely blocked with his only two weapons floating in the air. "That was a very admirable technique you have done. You truly are a strong shinobi, no wonder you are a high ranking of the Branded." 

The man started to perform fire release on his Dragoon Lance with a melting temperature of at least 1000 degrees and he was sure it could burn directly through her diamond release techniques. He threw the lance directly at her at a fast speed, and Braule quickly teleported to the building he threw one of his weapons earlier into. He quickly performed a fire manipulation technique on it with 500 degrees and threw that directly at her from a far distance. Now all Braule had to do was wait for the perfect moment and strike as both fire manipulated weapons one being a Lance and the other being a blade charging at her at once.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

Such a tease she was.

And oh how good she was at her game.

"Ever heard of bluffing my friend?" she mocked as she snapped her fingers, creating a wall of diamond in front of her. The lightning technique smashed into it, only scratching the surface.

"Your techniques haven't exceeded 1000 degrees yet. That's not the melting point of real diamond at it's full strength. The diamond I've been using is literally a fake with only a fraction of the required amount of chakra put in. It's like making a clone and having it come out as a lump of shit," she explained before sitting down on a diamond throne she had created with a flick of her finger. The elegant woman crossed her legs, before stretching out her arms. 

"This is getting boring!" she yawned before holding out her palm. She made quick sculpture of Braule's face, before juggling it in her hands.

"This is your life right now, but I'm not bothered about that ..." she began before shoving her nails in the sculpture of Braule's eyes, and plucking out the diamond eyes.

"This is all I want."

----------------------------
*Tifa Warholic LT*

The boy reached out his hand with a smile slapped on his face. He introduced himself as Sanu Kaguya, and he would like to become her apprentice. Tifa was more then euphoric about this, as she'd always wanted to train someone.

"That's great! My name's Tifa Warholic. I guess you could say I'm a Missing-Nin, but my village has been taken over by the Branded so ... that doesn't really count, does it?" she joked as she shaked his hand, before squeezing his cheek.

"I've already got a nickname for you. Shiro-Kun, because your hair is so white and your jutsu too!" she beamed, showing the nicer side of her personality.

"Where exactly are you from anyway?"​ 
​


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu Lt*

She shook his hand even now here grip was insane and well all seemed to be over that gash on her stomach seems to be healing quite well. A healing technique was astonishing to see as it was self reliant almost inhuman. The battle was seriously long and this area looked worse then it did before. Sanu thought how did a simple encounter turn into a fight for his life? Sanu decided to answer all of her questions.

" No, sense I would be a missing ninja as well seeing as my parents were from konoha. " Sanu didn't really wanna tell her his entire life story so he stopped at that.

" Uhh..Shiro-Kun I guess I like the name. " Sanu blushed at the name he had never really had a pet name before. Well there was this one but it made his blush deepen remembering how he got it. 

" I was born in konohagakure....but branded invaded...ISo now I live alone wandering really....I mean I use to be sheltered in fuzen but I decided to leave."


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He looked at her for a minute as she teased him, she thought she ruled the roost after that little play but in truth he still ruled the roost. He took the key out of his pocket as he opened the door, inside was a vast two three bedroom condo; fully optimize kitchen, spacious living room and nice bed room. He smirked as the view of Fuzen was nicely presented as soon as he walked in

This was the reason why he loved this place so much…

He looked down at Lyra, “Welcome home…” he said, “Now …I’ll show you who rule the roost and the bed~” he growled as he cupped a handful of her ample ass, what Lyra didn’t have in breast she made it up in her ass and it made him happy. He began to kiss her, she fought back a bit like he guessed but then he bit her bottom lip, sliding his tongue inside of her mouth. 

Their tongues battles and Kyo began to heat up by Lyra taste and the way her touched seemed to excite him more and more until he wanted to rip every article of clothing she had on. Kyo growled as he did just that, pulling down her blouse as he kissed her neck, leaving bite marks and love marks all around her neck as he pressed her up against the wall

Kyo could feel her hands running across his hair as his kisses got lower and lower, before actually ripping off her blouse

He looked up at her for a minute, “You sure?”


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi* 
_'Jam your hype'_

Finally Yamamoto managed to clamber up the mountain. He rolled onto his back, breathing heavily clearly tired. The setting sun was beating down upon him. The sweat mixed with the light gave a glittering shine. Until the sun was suddenly blocked out. Two towering teens, with a baseball and cricket bat between the pair of them stood over Yamamoto.

*"So you're finally here?"* Yamamoto could barely see who it was, his eye squinting. 

*"Fucking idiot, climbing the mountain. Just die."* Responded the other lifting up his baseball bat above his head before bringing it down with the power and speed of a lightning bolt.

The bat smashed against the ground, causing it to split, the top half of the bat span quickly as it flew away, like a beyblade being ripped to initiate a battle. Yamamoto pressed his palm into the attacks back repeatedly. Using his gentle fist. The attacker crumpled to the ground, a low whelp escaping his lips. He only realised he was attacked from behind when he hit the ground. 

The other seemed to react quickly and twisted the bat in his hands, aiming to smash it into Yama. "Hakkeshou: Kaiten!" Yamamoto called as he twisted his body full circle, destroying the bat all the way down to the handle. The force of Yamamoto spinning send the teen backwards onto his arse. 

Yamamoto looked at him no aggression was there, he was completely uninterested in this weak piece of shit. "Your Boss, Where is he?" The frightened teen pointed up the little ridge. Yamamoto didn't need to turn to look, his Byakugan could scout out the area perfectly. He smiled to himself and booted the boy in the face. Knocking him out. He then turned swiftly heading towards the toad known as _Gamichi_.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

As Braule made his throw with his two weapons, Clarissa was smirking as she destroyed the lightning vortex Braule had used. "Your techniques haven't exceeded 1000 degrees yet. That's not the melting point of real diamond at it's full strength. The diamond I've been using is literally a fake with only a fraction of the required amount of chakra put in. It's like making a clone and having it come out as a lump of shit"  

Braule had started to smile as saw the fire manipulated weapons he threw wasn't enough to break through the diamond shield. "Well, it seems like you were bluffing." The woman formed a replica of his head showing that she wanted his eyes. "My eyes aren't worthy to be your user." Braule took a pause and continued speaking. "Lets just see what the melting point of your diamonds actually are, shall we?" The man jumped onto the ground and took out a summoning scroll from his pocket. The scroll floated in the air as it revealed itself, Braule bit his finger and struck it with blood. 












Suddenly the ground started shaking and cracking with flames spitting out. "You can say this was a personal gift from the Fuzen Kage, Lady Taiyou." As Braule stood still crossed armed while the ground was shaking. Suddenly a head of a creature came out of the ground right behind Braule, 3 times his size, looking directly at Clarissa. "Meet my trump card, The Phoenix Queen Drahnei." 



Suddenly the Phoenix raised itself from the ground screeching while flames surrounded the area Braule and Clarissa was in, trapping them inside. "We will just see how special your Diamond release before it melts since it is obvious my fire release doesn't do much to melt your diamonds." Braule smirked.

The Phoenix stood behind Braule and telepathically spoke to him, "Why have you summoned me Braule Ranen?" Braule responded back to her, "This woman is a high ranking of the Branded and must be taken down. I would appreciate the help I can get especially with her Diamond Release." The Phoenix understood and screeched once more.

Suddenly the Phoenix started to charge of fire release inside it's mouth of high temperature and shot it towards Clarissa. While Braule is standing in front of the Phoenix observing the results.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa nodded at his explanation of being from Konoha. Even better, and perhaps even a possible recruit for Shouri. 

"Well, we'll begin soon. I just need to get some things sorted with my team," she began, holding out her hand so the two could shake. 

"After that, I'll teach you the basics on speed and strength, as well as analysing an opponents abilities and predicting them. Even the simplest things such as explosive tags can be useful," she smiled, refrencing when she gained some space by blowing them apart.

"Good luck for now, Shiro-kun~"

_-LT End-
_​ 
----------------------------

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
*Warning:* Contains *Ecchi*

Kyo was talking to her like she was a virgin. After last time she was far from that.

"Of course I'm fucking sure, now take your shirt off!" she growled in fustration before tearing off his shirt and clawing at his chest. It was such a feeling of pleasure to drag her nails through her skin, and to plant such a hungry kiss on his lips was a feeling she couldn't ignore.

She pushed him on to the bed covered with white satin sheets and red pillows to match the curtains; colours typical with Kyo. The young adult climbed on to her fiance, her violet eyes locked on his single scarlet iris.

"Hmm? Isn't the male usually dominant or am I too much for you Kyo?" she asked mockingly, tracing her finger down his stomach. 

----------------------------

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*​ 











She wasn't the slightest fazed at the appearance of the Phoenix. At first she wondered where he obtained such a creature, but when he mentioned the Fuzenkage it all became too clear.

"Ah, so you and the Fuzenkage have struck up a relationship? Oh, and he was talking to who was it again ...? Ah, Kyo and Lyra. Hmm, your son is interesting Mister," she purred, tracing her finger along the arms of her diamond throne.

The Phoenix charged up a blast of fire, before blasting the monstrous hellish mix of red and orange that could easily toast a building. However, Clarissa simply crossed her legs, sending a large diamond wall that blocked the technique.

"Nope, too cold my dear."​ ​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei woke up as he felt something wrapped around his neck. He woke upas his vision focus on the person in front of him. He heard Itsuki screaming at him to surrounded and also heard Akina screamed something too, he remember one name and that was Alis. He was wondering what she had to do with this situation and did not know the other person Akina mention. He could not move as he choaked out, "I surround to you, How did you tracked me down with Akina?" He only wanted Itsuki to loosen his grib on her thraot as he glanced over at Akina he tried to reach her hand. He did not want her to be gone from his side of his true love. Itsuki took ReiMei to theSUW base as some of the guards took Akina to another room and it was her dad's private suite.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was crying feeling that ReiMei was going to die after all as she sat their with a blanket over her she wanted someone to hold her and find some one to trust. Akina looked behind her and saw Hakro holding her. She just bury her face into his chest then started to cry, feeling this was her fault to not leaving ReiMei sooner. Harko hold her tight, he layed down next to her holding her he heard his woles in the distance and it was right to come back to Fuzen as he had a feeling to come back for Akina. He was thinking this was messed up big time. If Akina could not find another guy to helpl raise her child he would do it himself no matter what anyone said behind their backs.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Braule saw the fire blast did not affect her diamond wall. She talked about her relationship with Lady Taiyou but Braule had ignored her. "So you are starting to get serious now are you?" Braule smiled. "Well, that means I should start to get serious too." Braule activated his Surigan, and stood straight. "Drahnei, Do not underestimate this woman, there's a reason why shes a high ranking, even my crystals couldn't pierce through her diamond release. Her whole body is encased in diamonds, if we can figure out the melting point of her diamonds at full strength, we have a chance of defeating her." Braule telepathically spoke to her while looking at Clarissa. 

"Understood, but please don't summon me unless it is a real emergency." The phoenix had told him. Braule felt like an anchor fell on his head as he scratched it while smiling at the phoenix. "I'll keep that in mind. Now we have to focus on this woman." The phoenix spread fire release under neath it's legs heading towards Clarissa. 

"Fire Release: Lava Tower!" 

Suddenly a large radius of Lava of at least 6000 degrees spit out of the ground consuming Clarissa with it. The phoenix took flight right above the two and got ready to perform her next technique. Braule was expressionless as he saw Clarissa burning, while Lightning streams from under his feet started to form and head straight for the Lava tower. Braule sensed the chakra nature of the Diamond release, from his lightning streams, was immense and that the Lava tower could match up with the break down of the Chakra nature.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

Clarissa was expecting another shitty fireball, but was genuinely surprised when they launched a lava attack, with such heat that it felt like it'd already touched her.

_Shit! Wasn't expecting this!_

"Bravo! You've done good sir!" Clarissa smirked as the lava splashed over her diamond cube, easily melting through it. There was a large burst of steam, before eventually clearing away.

Her body stood there, seriously burnt with parts of her face falling off. However, within seconds the wounds had healed and she was back to normal, with a sickening smile on her face.

"My second ability? Healing skills that make that dumb brick Dr. Warholic look like a kid with a first aid kit."

She began applauding the man, before cocking her head to the side.

"Hmm who do you think is going to win? You can only get through my Diamond via that interesting beast, but how long will she last? Can she spew enough burning flames to outlast my healing abilities?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Braule was waiting for the steam of Lava to clear and saw Clarissa come out with burn marks all over her body. Suddenly those wounds started to heal within seconds until she was back to her healthy self. She started to clap and congratulate the man for figuring out the melting point of her diamond release. She mentioned her healing skills were her second ability. Braule was certainly impressed by this discovered skill.

The woman finally said, "Hmm who do you think is going to win? You can only get through my Diamond via that interesting beast, but how long will she last? Can she spew enough burning flames to outlast my healing abilities?" Braule started to smile and chuckle, "My, my, what a unique ninja you are. Ultimate Defense and self regeneration. And you think I cannot think of ways to counter that?" 

Braule started to laugh as his lungs died out. "Why do you think I was chosen to be the leader of the Ranen clan? My dear, I have numerous strategies to counter your abilities, and I thought of them in less than seconds. Now that I have the information I need from this battle, this isn't going to be difficult." Braule prepared himself. He smiled as he signalled the Phoenix to use "that" technique now.

The Phoenix now flying in the air, started to form a seal by swinging it's tail around. Braule was going to use a strategy involving the action of incapacitating her head before her regeneration and her diamond release kicks in. Light started to shoot from it's chest and shot it at the seal.

"Fire Release: Energy Blast!"



Suddenly the light shooting through the seal and formed numerous meteors falling down towards Clarissa with a temperature of almost 8000 degrees covering a whole range of the area Clarissa was in and seemed impossible to dodge. Braule focused on the fragments of the two Sucrise crystals from his Crystal Barrage reform into non existent Sucrise crystals right behind Clarissa giving the ability to materialise them into the real world again in the position they are in. The process of reforming the nonexistent Sucrise crystals needed 5 minutes beginning from when the crystals shattered, and thus Braule had been stalling for 5 minutes to do so.

As soon as the meteors collided onto the ground on top of Clarissa with a temperature of 8000 degrees, Braule quickly materialise the two nonexistent Sucrise crystals behind her back into an Axe and a Sword. As soon as that completed, Braule used his Surigan to pinpoint his attack through the steam and teleported towards the materialised Axe and sword behind her. "Checkmate..." Braule whispered and performed his cross slash towards her neck at an incredible speed attempting to incapacitate her while shes vulnerable at her regeneration state.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mission_ 



*North Star of the Rock*

*Client:* Nao Kanzaki
*Rank:* A
*Slots:*

Tifa
Zero
*Description:* Greetings, my name is Nao Kanzaki and I'm the Daimyo of the Rock Country. I'm currently residing in a city south of what was once Iwagakure, and I'm now requesting your help. Ex-Branded who have left their organization have recently created a small group of missing-shinobi called the 'STARS'. I don't know what their aim is, but their moves are suspicious and of course they are ex-Branded, meaning we could interview them. I would like you and an Earth-user just to be safe to go and investigate, and see what this 'North Star of the Rock' is that I've been hearing about. Some say it's a machine, while others claim it's a jutsu or perhaps a ninja. I pay generously.
*Reward:* 1,000,000 Ryo each, 20 + 4p 




*Zero Inugami*
_'There's no introduction needed, I am genius. I am even schooling seniors.'_

Zero stood at the gate of the small village. He was reading over the mission description once more as he leaned against the frame of the large wooden beams. His eyes fixed on the Reward. A million ryo. When Zero was first given the mission he thought it was a prank by Yamamoto. However there was another name down for the mission. All Zero knew was their name. _Tifa Warholic_. 

He didn't know what to expect and was slightly nervous, they would be together for a while so he did not want to put her off. He was definitely over thinking everything. He was normally never like this. But women could always effect Zero like this. So far the only positive was that Yamamoto was not with him to embarrass him. 

He closed his eyes get a grip, he thought to himself . Just cos it was a girl meant nothing, she was there for the mission too. She had no interest in him what so ever. With his eyes still closed Zero took a deep breath before letting it out, soothing his nerves. He looked into the town and looked for any sign of interest, wondering if anyone who was awake at this ridiculously early hour would be Tifa Warholic.

Time passed slowly, eventually a woman started to approach Zero. She looked like she meant business. Could this be her? She had a large back pack and seemed extremely capable. As she made her way closer to Zero she smiled at him. He let out a deep breath, and smiled back. This _must_ be her, and she seemed nice not to mention beautiful. Zero walked to her purposefully. 

"Hey, you must be Tifa Warholic, I am Zero Inugami." He was awkward as he spoke also how he acted, as he extended a hand to her but half bowed. The girl just giggled at him and took his hand into hers. Zero blushed, _so soft!_ He thought.

*"Nice to meet you Zero, But I am not this Tifa War...holic? But who ever she is, what a lucky women."* She smiling, winking at Zero as she passed him and left the small town. The colour left Zero's face, as he stared after her in horror. Was this the side effects of hanging around Yamamoto too long? Had his stupidness rubbed off on him? He shook his head and rested it against the wooden beams. Banging it against the beams. "Stupid... Stupid... Stupid..." He said with every head bang. Forgetting that Tifa would be heading his way any second now.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu* (Liquid Time) 
_Search and destroy mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

Sanu was getting increasingly excited at this mission that xemnas had told him to do. Xemnas had said that there was a powerful chance to train his body to it's limits with this mission. He couldn't turn down such a cool offer as that had been. Sanu had waited so long for some training and now he was about to recieve some all he had to do is go to this "Mr.Gator's" place to get the intel on the mission. Something at the back of Sanu's mind had told him that some weird stuff was about to happen on this mission.

*After a few minutes of traveling.....*

Sanu had reached the outskirts of a shack it was weird it seemed no one was home. He walked up a narrowly missed something that flew past him. It was a water arrow only suiton users had the ability to do such a thing. A man appeared from the water his body coming from a hydration jutsu as he walked forward. He looked as most would say handsome even with that snaggle tooth that hung itself proudly from his mouth. He looked at Sanu looking him up and down before speaking.

" Impressive you were able to dodge that at close range your reaction must be insane, yet who the hell are you kid and why are you here. " Blunt and right to the point this man was wasting no time with him.

" I'm Sanu I was sent here by my master to investigate the matters you have requested."

 Sanu lazy looked on at him bored and unimpressed by this suiton user. He lazily put his hand on his hip agitated at it taking so long for a response.

" This must be a joke they sent a fucking kid for the job. I don't feel right sending you to your death kid so go fuck off and keep living. Hell your master must be a sick bastard if he sent you here. " 

Sanu didn't waste any time he disappeared before reappearing before the man he demonstrated by being behind him he could he killed him. He touched the mans spine with the tip of his middle finger as if he was pointing a kunai at it. Sanu was at his patient end as he was about to use his signature jutsu to rip this mans spine out.

" Looks can be decieving especially when you look at a child. I'm more then enough for you which means I'm more then enough for a whole army of you. Your fodder and as such is no match for me and looking around there are more so it doesn't matter how many this mission sends at me there still fodder like you."

The man was impressed by the little boys words. He was a little pride hurt for the fact a short little bastard like him was able to kill him in a instant before he could even react. 

" Damn I must be a little rusty since I stopped my training, hey calm down I'm Ginzino Gator you can call me Gator or Mr.Gator. I requested this mission for a reason my sister was suppose to be at this refugee camp east of here. But ever since this Dr.Doctor guy came around all communication inside and outside the camp has been shut down. I need you to investigate what happened. And even if you could rescue my sister.....please I will pay handsomely " 

The man felt weird pleading to a child for help yet it was the only way he could get it. Sanu had backed away from him standing on the water with his chakra concentration allowing him to stand there. He looked angain at the man and smirked.

" Fine I'll do it but I want all the money you can muster got it? Good,I'm off to bring back your sister and see what the hell is going on. And in the event your sister is dead?"

The man was solemn but answered without doubt in his voice.

" Kill the person responsible leave no one alive who has hurt her......."

Sanu smirked as he headed east from his current place he had not known the twisted scenes he was about to witness.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Noctis left his father to battle with that suspicious woman, he grabbed Rika and went over to Kei. "Kei, we need to get out of here fast. Things are about to heat up with my father fighting. " Noctis looked over to Sanu, "Sanu, we have to go quickly." Noctis helped Kei up with her arm over his neck slowly moving away from the battle field.

Noctis looked back at his father, "You better come back alive father..." He then looked back at Kei and the others and signalled them to move. Noctis knew that his father was one of the greatest ninja to have ever lived, he returned as a war hero in the last World Ninja war. He could handle this woman if he tried, so Noctis didn't have to worry much but he still did. He then looked over to the fighting occuring far in the distance with the masked boy and Shirou. "Crap I need to help him too!" Noctis thought.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu was lost in horro he didn't even notice Noctis calling for him. The battle between Vanitas and this boy was so wrong to Sanu. Why now why at this moment when they could get away. This man was making tears fall from his eyes as if completely paralysed by the fear. Axus could do nothing but be in horror as well. He was the spiritual manifestation of Sanu's mysterious kekkei genkai from his father but he was also Sanu which means the dreams happened to them both. Neither could do anything but watch in awe as the battle that would decide some fates were launched.


---------------------------------------------​
*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time) 
_Search and destroy mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

Sanu had decided to use his full speed so he could finish this mission quickly. He vanished across wide spaces a trees seemingly disappearing and reappearing at will. He arrived into a certain area and stopped his decent to his location. There were trick wires and bodies littered beyond here.

_" They tried to burn off the bodies to conceal the trick wire, I wonder why they would go through all this trouble just for a refugee camp. Dr.Doctor he seems to have allot of explaining to do with this. "_

Sanu smirked as he bounced from tree to tree using his flexibility and agility to playful dance above the wires. This was a beautiful workout it allowed his to play in the air while being quiet. Sanu could almost call the mission fun for what he was doing, as he slide past the last one he looked onward toward a rock face. As he approuched a foul odor the smell of death loomed beyond the cliff and into the camp. 

_" It would seem I've missed the party well I guess it's never to late to crash in. "_

As Sanu dived from the tree towards the rock face he had no idea what was about to happen.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro moed his sister back to his cabin, he did not want to go back to the Ezel Hotel again. His cabin meant everything to him. He spent the night holding Akina. He got her dressed befor leaving Itsuki's suite. "Akina, you are stronger than this but you get better soon." He change his shirt from Akina's tears. Hakro howled for his wolves to be on the look out for any one who approached the cabin. He pulled on a clean shirt. He looked oer at Akina, and felt her forehead as she was burning up. Hakro was thinking you can go to the hospital to get abortion if you can stan the greif of killing your own child. "I should have stayed with Darius, thwn ended up like this."

"You are not thinking straight, you did it out of love. The only thing I don't get is that you did not broke is balls off when having sex or a few broken bones from your strenght." I be strong, I just feel so alone right now." "I am going to go make your favorite soup, just get some more rest." Hakro walked back to the kitchen from his own room where he layed his sister on the bed. He looked around as the mess the SOW had made and would fixed everything after making sure to tke care of Akina. He looked out the window and it was pouring down rain as the wind howled and thunder claped with a oom.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 28, 2011)

*ReiMei LT*

ReiMei closed his eyes as he was being strangled. He focused chakra into his eyes and opened them suddenly to reveal his Kessokugan, the flared black and white as he stared into the eyes of his captor.

"D.Dr.Dream..."

ReiMei turned translucent as he became intangible slipping right through the grip of the man on his throat. Looking back at him and then at his body.

"What is this?"

ReiMei didn't have time to think about this or even say anything to the man who was just stranlging him. He closed his eyes focusing in on Akina slowly opening his eyes as his body warped out of view and slowly reformed in front of Akina.

"I'm sorry to hear you feel that way Akina."

At hearing what Akina just said ReiMei felt sad and betrayed. He then waked out of the hideout going straight through the door without a second thought, his head hung and his soul hurt.

'Is she really considering abortion?'

ReiMei sat outside the door, still translucent and intangible. He would had marvled at the hidden potential his blood still had lieing dormant. But he had more important things on his mind. Not only was Akina second guessing being with him but also thinking about killing the baby they made last night.

"I am confused, nothing is making sense lately." 

Tears rolled softly down ReiMei's pale cheeks as the slowly fell to the ground. His light gray eyes were no pink shaded and puffy. He was swishing he could fix this but he was afraid that he coulsn't simply fix this. Maybe if he gave his life everything would once again be peaceful for ReiMei and Akina.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Sanu didn't react to Noctis's response. "Sanu! We need to get out of here!" Noctis handed Kei over to Rika, and ran towards Sanu. Noctis grabbed him by the arm, but Sanu was distracted from the fighting between the Masked boy and Shirou. Noctis knew he had to deal with that soon enough but he had to get Sanu, Rika and Kei out of harm's way. "Sanu come on! We need to move" Noctis pulled his arm forcing him to move.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> Sanu didn't react to Noctis's response. "Sanu! We need to get out of here!" Noctis handed Kei over to Rika, and ran towards Sanu. Noctis grabbed him by the arm, but Sanu was distracted from the fighting between the Masked boy and Shirou. Noctis knew he had to deal with that soon enough but he had to get Sanu, Rika and Kei out of harm's way. "Sanu come on! We need to move" Noctis pulled his arm forcing him to move.



*Kaguya Sanu*

As noctis touched Sanu he unconsciously slashed out at him before retreating into a corner. He rocked himself back and forth in a corner his mind split from fear. He was crippled by it and was afraid. Bone spikes had appeared all over him they weren't sharp yet they were there for protection. He had fallen deep into his mind inside that same corridor. In the new world inside his soul he laid in the grass.

_I...I don't wanna die_ He reached his hand up hoping to touch Axus' with his own. 

*That is silly you are a ninja you must face death all the time.*

_But I knew I was gonna win those times_

*Because you had confidence in yourself, you've only lost that confidence you must gain it back or be swallowed by fear.* He floated back and pulled his Bone Scythe aiming it at Sanu's head.

_Will you kill me and take over?_

*this body was never mine to take just as this world is yours so is your body......Sanu....I want to protect you....but I need your help my stregth is your strength please use me.* His scythe disappeared as a shroud covered Axus as he reached out for Sanu. 

Sanu reached back and a blinding power erupted blanked the entire realm of Sanu's Soul.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro poured the soup in to a bowl and walked back in to his room. He saw her sleeping again and mubbling in her sleep. "I want ReiMei, he is the only for me, he only cares for me. Our love will shine for our baby. No be truly loves me like you do. I am sorry for anything that is to heart breaking to both of us. Our child will end up as looking like something like us." Hakro nudge Akina, "Akina wake up the fever as gotten to you and I hate ehrn you sing in your sleep." Akina got out of bed sleep walking as she did the air guitar and started singing again. Hey, uh huh huh
Hey, uh huh huh

What I like about you, you hold me tight
Tell me I'm the only one, wanna come over tonight, yeah

You're whispering in my ear
Tell me all the things that I wanna to hear, 'cause that's true
That's what I like about you

What I like about you, you really know how to dance
When you go up, down, jump around, think about true romance, yeah

You're whispering in my ear
Tell me all the things that I wanna to hear, 'cause that's true
That's what I like about you
That's what I like about you
That's what I like about you

Wahh!

Hey!

What I like about you, you keep me warm at night
Never wanna' let you go, know you make me feel alright, yeah

You're whispering in my ear
Tell me all the things that I wanna to hear, 'cause that's true
That's what I like about you
That's what I like about you
That's what I like about you
That's what I like about you (whispered)
That's what I like about you (whispered)
That's what I like about you (whispered)
That's what I like about you (whispered)

Hey, uh huh huh, hey hey hey
Hey, uh huh huh, brrr
Hey, uh huh huh, hey 

While Akina was singing Hakro went to get a shot gun from Cheza room loaded with medcine in and walked back where Akina was and shot her with the gun as she went down. "I would do anything for you baby come back to save me once again." "Glad that was over, I head another lyric from you I am going to do something else to you to shut you up." He picked up Akina and put her in bed as he went to go checked on the soup on the stove. Hakro was thinking sisters are annoying as Spike walked in to see what was going on and growled at his master as Hakro ate his soup and did not growled back as he only listen to the rain.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time) 
_Search and destroy mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

As he reached the rocks edge he silently landed before taking cover he disappeared from sight and into the camp. What he saw was Hellish in it's design body parts were everywhere. People's faces were put on a type of display. A guard appeared as Sanu hid himself into a corner he couldn't believe what he saw. A demonic looking man no it had too many arms to be called a man patrolling around. Its face was cloaked but the rest of the body was shown. Some type of sticking had allowed those extra arms to be perfectly situated. He looked like one of those fairy tale gods Asura. He walked a few more before stopping it seemed he had spoted Sanu. Before Sanu revealed himself a voice was heard over a speaker.

" Project:A would be a dear and return to the laboratory. I must enhance the gears in your arms or else they will fall off."

The creature obeyed as it walked along the walkway inside a new corridor. This place was hellish and Sanu needed to hurry.

_" The chances gators sister is alive in here are amazingly low right about now."_

As he followed the project creature known as A he found a room as he opened the door he was surprised to see what was inside.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 28, 2011)

*ReiMei *

"Hakro is she alright? "

ReiMei walked through the front door of the shake standing in front. of Akinas brother still translucent and intangible.

"And before you answer I think i should tell you your sister is pregnant .."

ReiMei walked to a chair and slowly sat down trying not to go through it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Yeah she be fine when the medcine kicks in and her fever goes away. What dad is going to have a fit when he finds out. Maybe she can hide it for awhile or catch our dad when he is in a good mood." Spike shake off the water as he was in shock that Akina was pregant. "This is going to put more stress on my family and I feel like you are a dead man anyway by Itsuki and the SUW." Heard Akina groan, as she felt like a thousands of bees had attack her. "Are you talking to the ghost again?" "No I am talking to your boyfriend." Akina smileds as she curled up on her side to get more sleep, Hakro was going to get up to closed the door to his room to give her some peace.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
_ Search and destroy mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

What he saw sickened him even after everything he's been through this was horrible. There were bodies on meat hooks some with only empty cavities instead of faces. The bodies had some clothes and on and some didn't. They were drained of there blood and bone dry some were mummified and some were still dripping blood but were long dead. Sanu couldn't breath the stench of death was horrible and almost knocked him out cold. He strugged as he reached the end to another room seemingly locked with ninjutsu seal tags. 

Sanu bravely ripped the tag and went down the corridor to the next room. Unknown to him at the time the seal has and alarm triggered to it a silent one in which if not deactivated the right way would trip it.


*THE CONTROL ROOM*


" My my my it seems we have a little intruder. Project: V do you mind taking care of this one my little doll thanks K."

The monstrousity known as V merely grunted as it walled onto the elevator and slowly went up to level 1 were Sanu was.

*....Back to Sanu......*

_" I wonder which way I should be going, damn if only I had a..."_ just as suddenly as Sanu looked down he had found a schematic of the entire base. 

_" This guy must be retarded to leave stuff like this around. How the hell does he catch people my kishi they must be retarded. "_

Sanu began to read the map. " Okay so I'm on level one and the following Control Room is on level 5. And I have to take the elevator or go through the dome pods to get by each level. ...........Fuck it I'll do the dome pods the elevator would be too fucking easy. "

Sanu charged on towards the end of the corridor.


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo smirked at her as she was on top of him, straddling his most private area. Kyo leaned up as he grabbed a handful of Lyra hair, he pulled a handful of her hair before planting hot kisses on her bare neck and slowly with his free hand let it crawl up her thighs to wear her skirt was.  Kyo pushed her down as he got in between her legs and kissed her again, his hands moved his legs down her legs to her skirt

He smirked as he tore it…Revealing nice purple lace panties…

“Damn…That sexy…”Kyo laughed a bit as he looked down at them

He smirked as he began his assult on her body again, leaving marks and scratches before getting to the real part

*---Next Morning---*

Kyo yawned as he stretched a bit before realizing that he had a guest, someone with short brown hair and someone that smiled like flowers and tasted like sweets. And currently carrying his child, Kyo sighed as he realized that he was going to be a father and then some.He looked up at the ceiling, eeryting was going good but this…

Was this too much?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 28, 2011)

*ReiMei *

ReiMei closed his eyes as he tried to deactivate the kessokugan but it didn't work he was still intangible and translucent.

"Any plans Hakro? "

ReiMei sighed looking to Akinas brother.

"don't worry about your sister I'm going to do whatever it takes to take care of her and our child."

ReiMei smiled as he had loosened up.

"I'm going to ask her to marry me. "

ReiMei showed Hakro a beautiful diamond ring.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"I don't have many plans yet, Waiting for my old man to calm down to Akina can talk to him and sweeten him up for the guy she is in love with and except you first I have to help you to get ypur butt out of trouble from the Ezel Clan. The first thing first is getting Akina back on her feet before we put the plan in to action then I am headed out to war against the branded again. I read somewhere that the Ezel Clan can track down their orher clan members through their blood line, that is why Akina is not the perfect to have if you are wanted. You are man enough not to run away, than everyone should excepted it, Akina will like the ring she will be so happy." Akina was sleeping as she was dreaming of ReiMei on the beach as he had his arm around her and she was holding a baby in her arms. Hakro needed to get up and wake Akina up to make sure she eats something for her and the baby.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time) 
_Search and destroy mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

As sanu speed out of the corridor he walked into a huge room. The room was massive yet and had seemingly been bigger then Sanu thought possible this man had created and Arena?

"Welocme my new test subject seeing as your the sneaky little ninja that you are I'd like to see you defeat my Amazing super fantabulous Dolls. Now if you win I'll give you a prize maybe even a night with me Mrs.Doctor. But if you lose well then I'll just turn you into my newest project I'll name it Project Z or S hehee too-da loo."

This bitch was annoying Sanu already but before he could say something back the creature had arrived. Project: V in all his ugliness he appeared as a difigured troll like creature with a mechanical arm it looked to be like maybe regular metal. 

" Wow Cheap as hell too this is gonna be too easy to kill."

As Sanu laughed it launched forward starting there battle.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 28, 2011)

*ReiMei *

"yeah i have a lot of explaining to do.. "

ReiMei looked over at Akina sleeping.

"She looks so peaceful. "

ReiMei looked towards the kitchen looking to see if he saw any sake.

"Got a place for me to sleep Hakro? "

ReiMei was slowly drifting off. He wasn't worried as nothing could harm him because he is intangible.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time) 
_Search and Destroy mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

As the deformed human ran at Sanu it wasn't even a fair fight Sanu easily grabbed hold of his arm and twisted his own body before pulling and slamming the creature to the ground. Sanu without mercy ripped the arm off easily as if it was paper. A smile was shown on his face as he stomped "v's" head in until there was nothing but the spine sticking out from a smushed head. Sanu wasted no time defeating and killing this one it wasn't even a challenge.

Yet he did feel a bit bad for whoever it was that was that thing before Dr.Doctor got control of them. As Sanu sped forward he was faster then the cameras and was inside the elevator to the second floor in a blink. As he decended he looked around wondering what to do next.

_" That was way to easy for my tastes at all. I had wished these things were faster stronger or at least better then me. Old fart Xemnas was wrong once again this mission was nothing but shit. But I can't really be mad at him at least I am getting some minor training in. Unlike that bastard Vanitas he never wants to help me with any fucking thing! "_

Sanu had reached the second floor and another one of the experiments were waiting.

" Wow for a small kid you turned me on with that display of power. ohh I'm quivering show me more of that amazing power. "

She was beginning to creep him out with all this quivering shit that was happening. But hey the sooner he got to her the sooner he'd end all this twisted stuff immediatly.


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

So did they think he was just going to stand there?

"Oh, so you can teleport? Fair enough, look what I can do," he growled as he grabbed Akina out of the bed, dragging her away. 

"You say you want to marry her? Go fuck yourself and marry that," With that, he dissapeared in an instant, appearing right next to Alis' bedside while the SUW operatives had appeared outside the hospital, keeping watch for anyone.

"Alis ... I found our daughter having _*SEX*_ and planning to _*MARRY*_ the Branded! We must be shit parents for this to happen."

----------------------------

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

Her face stayed serious and content on Braule as without even a movement, a diamond wall appeared covering her in every direction. Braule's attack barely managed to scratch it, while the Phoenix burned straight through her front and side defenses, slamming into her. She had braced herself, only finding herself seriously burnt.

As her body began to heal, she saw Braule aiming to decapitate her with a fancy axe and long sword. 

"Is that sword compensating for something else Mr Ranen?" she teased as she raised her hand, blocking the technique with just her palm. While the rest of her body had finished healing by then, she had managed to cover her hand in diamond, therefor protecting against the attack.

"It's a shame really. Not even the head of the great Ranen Clan can harm me ... Is there any hope for any of you?" she sighed before using all the shattered diamond to form a small platform that she stood on, using it to levitate up to the airship.

"It was a pleasure fighting you Mr Ranen. Next time, only contact me if you're bored," she purred before dissapearing into the airship, before the almighty aircraft set off at an incredible speed for an unknown destination.

----------------------------

*Tifa Warholic LT*

This was probably some of the hottest temperatures she'd experienced in the Land of Stone! Even in short white shorts, a blue low-cut tanktop and black combats boots, it was still ridiculously hot. Just to double check she was doing it right, Tifa grabbed the scroll from her pouch and began to read it.



> *North Star of the Rock*
> 
> *Client:* Nao Kanzaki
> *Rank:* A
> ...


​"'STARS'? Sounds cheesy," she mumbled to herself as she neared the tall wooden pillars that told visitors this was the gate to the village. There was another partner in this mission: Zero. She'd forgotten his last name already, and had absolutely no idea what he looked like. But it wasn't just the mission partner that caught her eye: The 1,000,000 Ryo award _each_ was appealing to anyone, even the rich. Tifa was incredibly lucky that they only got to do this mission because Zero was an earth user.​ 
When she finally got closer to the gates, she nearly turned around and ran home. At this stupidly early hour where almost nobody was out, there was this one boy with auburn hair banging his head against the wooden beams like a retard.

_What ...? Don't tell me he's my partner?_ she thought with a hesitant stroke as she slowly approached him, tempted to just give him a mental health check.

"Umm ... Zero? Zero Imigumu? Or am I getting that wrong?"

----------------------------
​*Lyra Murasaki*

The girl awoke the next morning in the arms of a certain scarlet-haired teenager.

"Wow Kyo ... you get better each time. Too bad you must've been shit when you first done it with Rei," she teased, her eyes giving of sarcastic vibes.

"How about you be a real 'husband' and make me some breakfast in bed? Please~?" she asked with a sweet tone, hungry as hell and desperate for a proper breakfast. "If you do that I promise we can just lay in bed all day and be lazy. Unless we have work ... Ugh."

Truth be told, Lyra was loving her life right now. She had the man of her dreams who had literally given her everything she could ask for. Love, a Family and ... just being friends with her. There were silly situations in their lives such as Kyo ripping apart her sister's clothes that she'd borrowed, or that time at the princess' castle or when Lyra went undercover as a hooker. Kyo and Lyra had that sort of crazy relationship, and she didn't even know half of the stuff he may have done. But both of them could read eachother like a book.

"I'm waiting! Hehe~"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time) 
_Search and Destroy mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

Sanu stared at the new experiment this one was different from V it's body was dare he say sexual. She had a mask over her face and was holding a huge ring blade. SHe twitched a bit as she walked which was odd. As she finally realized Sanu was there she started to spin the ring on her arm with chakra. He looked at the display as funny more then anything else but it was weird as she spun in Fuuton had started to appear around it. She threw the wind blade at a fast speed nearly catching Sanu off guard. 

" Shit "

As the huge chakra infused blade soared at him he only had a split second to bend backwards he made his spine more flexible in or to allow the blade to bypass him comepletely. When it went past it was so close it almost cut the tip of Sanu's nose off. Sanu jumped again as it seemed the blade was controlled by her chakra which was suddenly filling the room. Sanu looked around to see Seal tags everywhere this was a special room for this monster to play ina nd if Sanu didn't think fast he was gonna be sashimi.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai-Meeting Kaguya*

Sakurai was soaring through the air when he saw the scrambling of guards. One person was standing out a little bit nervous. Sakurai made sure he was seen when he landed. "Did you take the mission too?" Sakurai cocked his head to the side, *"I'm back up. What has happened that you know of."* He began to shake more, "a guy went in there to look for my sister. He seemed pretty strong, but... The guards were alerted and now... If you can help keep my little sister alive..." Sakurai nodded and scampered his insects towards the guards at the entrance.* "Insect Sphere."* The guards were swarmed and weren't able to move. Sakurai passed by them and began his decent. Sakurai removed his mask to smell the air. It smelled rotten, and Sakurai's insects covered his face even more than usual. *"Gross."* Sakurai made his decent until he reached the entrance of the third level where he saw a white haired kid fighting this experiment. Its weapon began to bounce off the walls and he just managed to dodge by bending backwards. *"I'll help you out a little. Just watch my back until I finish these hand seals."* Sakurai began forming hand signs as his insects began to spread across the ground.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
_Search and Destroy Mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

Sanu was trying to focus on what to do as he kept moving dodging and evading the chakra blade. If he continued this he would tire himself out and be chopped to pieces. Sanu instantly closed the distance between him and the experiment as his fist neared her face her mask revealed a lovely face as she was smascked back across the room. Sanu had almost felt sorry for hitting her so hard but he had to do it. The blade kept moving instead of at least getting weaker from the hit. 

" Hey bitch turn that off and fight me for real! "

The experiment merely gazed at him before twitching which sent the Fuuton blade clashing to the ground creating a slight crater through the floor. Sanu looked and saw that if it had been a inche closer he'd have been sliced in half his luck was starting to turn from weird to amazing really quick. He stood up and brushed himself off before looking in her direction he needed to do this fast and quick before she regained the blade from the floor. Yet before he could move the blade had started again a inche behind him before he shunshin'd to the side.

_" Damn it too many close calls for comfort she's really trying to take me down I guess I gotta do it. "_

Sanu had stood concentrating his power towards his hands allowing a grotesque sort of scene take place. The bone had shredded through his skin pushing out towards the ground. Wolverine no mai had been activated and he infused his chakra to increase the cutting power times 2 it was already enough to clash with steel. As the blade came back around Sanu in one quick movement clashed with the blade hoping to get the upper hand to destroy it. As he clashed with the weapon a voice could be heard in the background. 

*"I'll help you out a little. Just watch my back until I finish these hand seals."*

To watch his back Sanu scoffed at this idea since he was the one fighting the fucking blade and there was only 1 experiment per level he thought.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission*

Sakurai finished his hand seals and his insects began to shake into a different species. Sakurai stood up and began to make insect clones as the insects began to mutate. Sakurai watched as the white haired kid tried to communicate with the obvious doll when he still had to avoid the strange weapon. Sakurai was avoiding real communication with this guy and decided to take down the real opponent. That was until he was just lucky that he didn't get chopped up from that blade suddenly crashing right next to him. Sakurai was getting a little ticked that he was about to die in front of him and didn't expect much until he grew some claws out of his skin. Sakurai looked closer to the move and saw chakra coming out to increase the cutting ability. *"Hmm, I'll take care of the doll. You destroy that weapon. If she looks like this there is no telling how long she will last in attacking us."* Sakurai threw his hands forward and his clones controlled the other fruit flies. They sped towards her location across the room and Sakurai made a single hand sign. *"Expand."* Sakurai made three fruit flies grow into cannon balls with the speed they were going. She slammed into the wall with dust covering the area she was slammed into.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
_Search and Destroy Mission:_Honey Sweet Blood

The girls body was still intact as her head seemed to be almost ripped off but black liquid came from her mouth as she cracked it back in place and screamed. It was high pitched to the point it pained Sanu's ears he tried to move but if he did the blade would cut him in half. SO Sanu forced more power into his claws and ripped the blade in half barely being sliced in half by the inner fuuton. WIth the blade out of commsion the girl started to waste chakra with screams as if in pain. This was a painful sight to see for Sanu this girl was turned into a weapon for this sick Dr.Doctors please. Sanu looked towards the new guy he seemed to control bugs. Sanu shuddered at the thought of teaming with what appeared to be and aburame ninja.

"eeeeh filthy bugs.......Hey Bug dude mind ending her suffering or keeping your mouth wide open. She's and experiment you gotta destroy the whole body damn it. Don't you have some bug zapper jutsu or something?"

Sanu was being arrogant at the other knowing that he wanted to see the boy kill this one. He walked to a corner and sat trying to regain some chakra as he watched the other do battle. The Girl's screams were laced with Fuuton and were mini- blades launched at the aburame.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission*

The doll began to scream out of pain? Sakurai was beginning to kneel from the pain of how high of a pitch she held. "Hey Bug dide, mind ending her suffering?" Sakurai smiled underneath his gas mask and clenched his hands. At that moment she was covered with insects. They even stuffed themselves down her throat. Her muffled screams were low enough for Sakurai to walk over and reach out his hand, as if showing her something. Which was not what he was going for. She couldn't move from all the bugs on her and she had no way of getting out with some ninja tactics. That was when Sakurai stabbed her with a needle that sprang from his hand. He began to drain her of her chakra, adding it to his own. *"Oh, how rude of me."* Sakurai turned around, *"Do you need to heal? Those claws seemed to rip open your skin a bit, and you look a little exhausted."* Sakurai began to swallow her entire body into himself. He began to walk over leaving the insects that died from the expansion jutsu. He stood in front of him, *"My name is Sakurai, by the way."* Sakurai raised his hand towards him.


----------



## River Song (Jul 29, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*
_Search for Baihumon_
Chapter 1: Boredom 

She walked through the grassy plains of Wind country, the scents mixing together to form a delicate floral aroma with a musky hint. She walked slowly a luxurious ace, taking in all the sights, sounds and textures of the surrounding forest. Beetles scuttled across the ground, monkeys swung from the trees but they all seemed to avoid Rika, a wise choice. One should always strive to keep away from their predators.

The forest began to thin and the sunlight began to shine through the canopy above her. Giving an audible sigh she continued outwards to the end. When she exited the forest she was at the port town of Waizo. She was on top of a hill and had a chance to look down on the city. She needed to catch a ferry there in half an hour.

She walked to the edge of the cliff. It was steep a good 50 meters down, the waves lapping at the rocks below. The sea air impacted her senses; she could smell the salt much clearer than most people could. She was bored and she needed a thrill. Taking three steps back Rika bounded towards the edge before Jumping off.

The rush of the air was exhilarating, feeling her hair whip around her face; her clothes cling to her body. This was adrenaline pumping and Rika liked it.
She impacted the water with a crash, as soon as she reached it Rika realised, the water was cold.  She swam desperately not knowing which way was up. The waves lapping at her body, the current was strong. By some miracle Rika managed to find the top of the water and swim towards it. Breaking the surface Rika yelled in relief and in exhilarating thrill.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 29, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

Braule swift attempt did not appear to work, Clarissa block his cross slash at the last second with her diamond skin palm. Braule jolted back as the attack wouldn't go through and did not attempt to attack her any further due to her being fully regenerated. "It's a shame really. Not even the head of the great Ranen Clan can harm me ... Is there any hope for any of you?" She had said used a small diamond platform to levitate herself back to the airship waiting for her.

"So your fleeing?" Braule smirked, "Next time I face you, I'll make sure I come prepared now knowing your special abilities." The woman silently got into the airship while Braule looked at her from below and didn't attempt to do anything. "It was a pleasure fighting you Mr Ranen. Next time, only contact me if you're bored." Braule tied his hands around his back and watched as she slowly disappeared into the distance.

"What a coward. This fight wasn't worth it for me being summoned and for having her leave this battle that quick. Next time please summon me during a real emergency." The phoenix had said. Braule smiled with his eyes closed, "Right, next time I will make sure to do that" Braule made a hand seal and dismissed the Phoenix. Now Braule's mind was set on getting his son out of Suna and back to Fuzenkagure. He turned around and head for the direction his son and his friends have gone.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'I am movement by myself, but I am force when we're together'_

It was a hot day, Zero just wore, his bandana with forehead protector. His useful flak jacket with nothing underneath. He wasn't overly muscular but he did have the athletic body to pull off the look. He then wore combat trousers and boots. His shiny straight black her, beaming in the humid sun. 

Zero was impervious to all around him as he scolded himself for his embarrassment. The scolding he gave himself would put a house elf to shame. Why for once can't things just go normally for him. He rested his head against the wooden beam taking a break from his head banging. He was interrupted by a radiant voice. He froze slightly like a person who was just about to commit a wrong doing caught in the process. 

*"Umm ... Zero? Zero Imigumu? Or am I getting that wrong?"*

Zero alarmed slowly shuffled around, his face stricken with horror and embarrassment... please tell she isn't Tifa and please say she didn't see his little freak out, he pleaded with himself. But as soon as he saw her, he forgot everything. She was... stunning. It was a hot day, and she used the fact wonderfully. Picking clothing which emphasized her figure and left little for the imagination. 

"Ye- N- Ye... No.... I can be anyone you want me to be." He said almost shouting it at her. His eyes widened slowly as he just took in what he said. "Sorry! So sorry!" He apologized profusely. 

_Fuck!_ He thought, could he be any more of an idiot? He wanted to melt in the hot sun, fade away... He needed an escape from the situation he was trapped in. He would be happy not to take part in the mission any more... How awkward. Shaking his head, clearly embarrassed with himself, he answered her quickly.

"Sorry yes, I am Zero Inugami, you must be Tifa? Sorry about that." Was was he apologizing so much?! He demanded to himself. Before he knew it, he said sorry out aloud again. _Did he just apologize to himself?!_ What an idiot, he thought to himself. He then proceeded to talk "Sorry about that. Just... I didn't expect you... to be so... Good looking..." His brain just screamed at him, _STOP TALKING NOW!_ He turned around quickly and said, "Erm shall we get going?" Then carried on to walk out of the village at a hurried pace.


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
​








​
Tifa cocked her head to the side as the boy seemed to get all flustered around her. Well he didn't look like a boy--- he could easily pass for her age. But he wasn't acting like at least a young adult...

"Ye- N- Ye... No... I can be anyone you want me to be," The boy answered, raising his voice a little. Tifa jumped back a little, not wanting to say anything that could make the situation worse.
_
Is her for real? The poor kid is all flustered and that. Why?_

"Sorry! So sorry!"

_Why is he apologising?_

She wanted to ask what was wrong with him, but he yet again began apologising. For the next five minutes it was just sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry! He wasn't helping his case at all.

"... I didn't expect you... to be so... good looking ...!" The words barely escaped his mouth as he quickly turned around, suggesting they get going. It was probably a good idea.

"G-Good looking? Oh uh ... thanks, that's a nice compliment," she began, raising an eyebrow without even attempting a smile. "You're not so bad yourself."

That last part was spoke through her teeth. She wasn't sure what to make of him. Just why was he so embarrassed? She hadn't done anything, had she? Or was it because she was a female? But now she thought it was cute that he acted like this around girls. 

"I'll just pretend that never happened, okay? It's probably the heat making you dizzy or something. We should get going anyway," she spoke with an assuring smile, giving the teenager a pat on the back.

{----}​
After some walking, they eventually came to the police officer's office. It wasn't that big, but then again the village wasn't either with less than a hundred or so residents. The man with platinum blonde hair, a wrinkled face and sharp glasses stood up to great the two.

"Sir, we're here on the mission assigned by the  daimyō of the Land of Stone. He said you'd have information on the case...?" Tifa asked, taking a seat in the wooden chair decorated with green cushions.

"Yes. It's simple really: Up in the northern Hiwakara Mountains, we suspect they have been hatching the plan there. It's only me and a couple others protecting this place, so that's probably why they picked our village. Please just find out what they're doing and eliminate them," he explained, before sitting back down and attending to his paper work. His explanation was brief, and didn't give much more information then what the  daimyō did.

"Thank you for your time ... bastard," she beamed before standing up and leaving the office. Once outside, she glanced over the horizon to see a set of large mountains covered with dense trees.

"Looks like we're gonna be doing some climbing Zero! You got a summon?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 29, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro was thinking he can't beleive his own dad just barged in here and ragged his own sister out of here. Atleast he was not dead, and Spike picked up the scent where is dad was heading even through teleportation. "ReiMei, telport me us to the hospital In Suna." ReiMei nods as he was in mad as he touch Hakro shoulder as Spike touch Hakro's leg went to the hospital in Suna inside the hospital passing the SUW guards as well. He was thinking this was not a good time to go in to visit as his sister needed to talk to his parents. He dragged ReiMei down the hall to the waiting room as they waited for a better time to show up.

*Alis and Akina Ezel LT*

Alis looked at her daughter to be silent as she gave her the look of the Kazekage. Ichibi was thinking it was time to slither back into the guard this was another moment for another feud in the Ezel house hold. Great, Alis has finally woken up from that coma but is still weak, after this I am going to ask that doctor no vistors ever again. Ichibi thought as the last of his snake body dissapeared in the gourd. Alis looked at her husband, "We are not crappy parents, Itsuki. We been too busy to be around, but protecting our children what is worth. Please don't scream in my hospital room. We love our children, to make them happy in their choices they make. We are not bad parents, it is what our children choices that they make to end up like this and we need to guild them out of the dark into the light." Akina watch her mom closed her eyes after speaking was the only person to calm her dad was her mom. "Dad, are you calm enough to speak to me to have a conversation?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2011)

Laix said:


> "I'm waiting! Hehe~"



*Kyo Aosuki*

He smirked when she brought up Rei, she really hated the girl. And he loved that she got jealous over that little one, he wondered what she would do if she found out about the others. Kyo sighed as he thought that he may never leave the house without getting suspicious. Kyo looked over to Lyra as he flipped around...

"How about you be a good wife and get up and make me breakfast~"Kyo growled at her,"And plus of course I have work today, I am being groomed to be next in line of the Fennikkusu clan...I am always working."

He smirked before getting out of bed and looking over at Lyra,"You know you don't have to work anymore, you are pregnant with my child...Just take it easy okay..."Kyo said,"If the child is anything like my mom said it was like for her, it will take some of your chakra to develop...So I want you to take it easy."

Kyo then stretched before grabbing the covers and flying the covers off of Lyra, he smirked yet again after seeing her body...

"Damn you look good without clothes on."Kyo smiled,"Come on you get up~"


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2011)

*Zero Inugami LT*
_'I will make you feel like the only girl the world' 
_

"You're not so bad yourself."

Zero heard this and stopped for a second before walking again, swallowing loudly. Zero ears seemed to tingle as his face became slightly redder. He was getting hotter which each passing second and he was definitely sure it wasn't the heat. Her compliment also seemed to sooth him, bring a small giddy smile to his lips. Like a child, getting praise for completing the simplest of tasks. 

"I'll just pretend that never happened, okay? It's probably the heat making you dizzy or something. We should get going anyway," 

Then she patted him on the back. To her this was probably just a casual thing to Zero's mind which was now moving at an accelerated pace, was thinking first contact? Must be something to it? Maybe I have a chance. Maybe she might like me? He turned to look at her, he smiled slightly, his eyes not admiring her magnificent bust. No he thought her face, just looked _so cute_. That very fact brought him crashing down to reality. Yeah someone as beautiful as her, definitely had a guy. Zero was just another guy on a mission. She didn't agree to mission for him. She agreed to the one million ryo reward. The fact of reality slapped Zero in the face, and hard. Wiping all hope he had and even the very smile he wore. 

"Yeah something like that... Thank you," He said quietly and bowing his head slightly as if in apologize once more. As they continued on, side by side. This being the only thing equal between them. 

*​
The cruel and slightly harsh reality that Zero had zero chance with a girl like this kept the walk silent and a bit awkward. He was more than relieved to see they approaching the police station. They were greeted by an aging blonde police officer. Immediately Zero did not like the look of them, something about them was... off putting. Perhaps it was the fact they did not have the common courtesy to talk to Tifa face to face, they seemed to think she spoke from her chest. He didn't even know why but suddenly something inside him was raging with anger. Demanding Zero snapped these men's necks. He couldn't pin point where this anger was coming from, but as the officers proceeded to just blatant perve at Tifa, Zero's anger grew substantially. Zero had to close his fist and hold it tightly to cool himself. He was holding in the anger in his hand so tightly that, blood began to drip down his fist, but compared to Tifa's beauty it went unnoticed. 

Zero was too angry to sit and stood next to the door. He heard every word yet it meant nothing to him, the anger made him distant. The rage did not allow him to process what they were saying, eventually the police officer spoke. 

"Yes. It's simple really: Up in the northern Hiwakara Mountains, we suspect they have been hatching the plan there. It's only me and a couple others protecting this place, so that's probably why they picked our village. Please just find out what they're doing and eliminate them," 

"I'll meet you outside, Tifa. Just need to have a quiet word with the officer." Zero said quietly hiding his anger with a serene smile. 

It seemed the officer didn't listen to this or even notice that Zero had not left, because as soon as Tifa left, he scoffed to his fellow officer, *"See the size of her chest, fuck me. They are begging to be Motor boat'd!"* This drew laughter from his partner. Zero turned to face them, anger now freely expressed on his face. "You Bastard." He sneered at him. Before launching himself at the police officer, sinking his blood soaked fist into the perverts face. As his partner tried to take Zero from the side, he reacted with a round house kick. Knocking him out instantly. Zero spat at the officer who know lay out cold in the chair. Before turning and leaving, feeling slightly refreshed. 

"Looks like we're gonna be doing some climbing Zero! You got a summon?"

As soon as he left the station, and saw the sweet face of Tifa his anger left him as quickly as it came. Forgetting the fact she was a 10 and he was a 7. 

"Sounds good to me, Ah no. I am yet to get one." He explained, "How about you?" He asked interested to know more about her and her abilities.


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

"Exactly Alis! Lead her away from darkness! The Branded is darkness!" he yelled, almost pleading with his wife to understand him. After realising how loud he was, he quickly quitened down and apologised.

"Fine Akina... lets talk. You've got five minutes."

----------------------------​ 
*Lyra Murasaki *

Cheeky cunt.

First he said she should be the good wife and fetch breakfast, then tossed the covers off of her bare naked body. Lyra reacted with rage, slamming her foot into his face.

"Idiot, I'm pregnant and can barely move at all. You make breakfast," she teased, using her pregnancy as an excuse like a classic bitch. Lyra isn't a bitch and this was just her teasing.

She grabbed her underwear and slipped it on, before covering herself in the duvet. It was so comfortable and smooth, she could just lay there all day..

"Now fetch me my fruit pancakes and glass of 500ml milk! I'm waiting!" she snapped jokingly before smirking after remembering one of his comments.

"I look good naked? Thanks. Wish I could say the same for you~"

----------------------------​ 
*Tifa Warholic LT*
"Sounds good to me," Zero began, nodding in agreement. "Ah no. I am yet to get one. How about you?"

Tifa was originally planning to use her summon for herself, but chances were Zero was much slower than her so it was better if he used it.

"Hmm ... reading your soul's wavelength and chakra, you don't seem to be much of a speedster. I'll let you use him," she decided with a smile before motioning for him to step back. Once he was out of the way, she began forming the neccesary handseals that included the tiger, snake, monkey and then finally the tiger again.

"Egressus eques flammae!" Uttering the tongue of the angels, something Zero probably didn't understand. A glowing red seal mixed with hints of orange slowly formed in front of her, before bursting into flames. It was her usual summoning, but she had to use this summoning ritual because of her new chakra. Usually, her chakra would be too 'strange' to summon creatures, but it can be 'disguised' through a chant of the angels; this specific one she learned during her training.

Kain, the red panther with a black tail and flames coming from his ears. He glanced at Tifa, before turning his sights to Zero with a short growl.

"Who's he?"
"My partner for the mission. Be nice... or else," Her face took on a serious, demonic expression as she said that last part, causing Kain to swallow his dignity. "We need to get to the top of that mountain ASAP. Carry him please, as he's not as fast as me."
"Fine, fine," Kain rolled his eyes before motioning for Zero to hop on.

"Don't worry: He won't bite."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 29, 2011)

* Ryoji, Chrono, Kokonoe
Orihara Izaya and Ikuto Uchiha*
Brothers?​
Kokonoe walked over the two, staring down at them, her eyes were expressing boredom, he preformed her hand signs and placed her hands on top of the boys chest. Her fingers seemed as they were shrouded in blue colored flames. Her chakara made it's way from their chest inside their skin. Her cat like ears lifted in interest and she continued. The chakara coursed through the boy of the body's, through the chakara points of the body.

Ryoji watched the process while Chronos just sat nonchalantly whipping anything that he found unwanted on the blade of his nodachi. Chrono eyes swayed towards the right as he saw Ryoji with a smoke planted on his lips. He kept quiet as he saw Ryoji watch in interest the work that Kokonoe's is doing.

Chrono's head tilted back and saw Kokonoe in between the two tables that the boy stood still coursing her chakara inside those bodies. He sighed and moved his head back towards his blades, with an uninterested look on his eyes, he continued with polishing his nodachi. 

Ikuto eyes started to quench, along with Izaya's. Kokonoe hand's made their way slowly towards her pockets as she took a few steps back. Playing with the lollipop she had in her mouth, her tongue holding it down to her cheek and he lifted her right hand and held it's stick and pulled it out of her mouth.

"It's done."

Ikuto eyes slightly opened, the image that his eyes projected was blurry, his vision of his surroundings was slowly starting to take shape as he turned his head and saw another figure, he pushed himself to sit up and soon the body that laid next to him stood. 

"Huh?"

He vision returned as he saw a young man about the same age as him, Izaya stands up and look as him, with a rather large smirk that was plainly marked across his face. A smirk that told anyone, "I'm here to screw with you life." Ikuto felt nostalgic, as if he saw this person before, or rather as if he knew who this person was once in the past, but Ikuto knew he had never met this set person that crawled out of his table and on to Kokonoe and the others. Ikuto stooped his before he moved any further and told him.

"Why do I feel like I know you?"

The boy named Orihara stopped and his head turned as he watched over his shoulder the boy that sat so confused on top of the table behind him. He tilted his head slightly as he turned his body to the side. Placing his hands inside his feathery like jacket and still with this confident, yet teasing like smirk that was clearly plastered across his facial features he answer.

"That's rather strange because..."

His body completely turned as he placed his hand on Kokonoe's thigh and pulled a knife out of a small pouch she had, and pointed it towards Ikuto's face. 

"I don't know who you are."



...

Who is this man?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 29, 2011)

*Akina and Alis Ezel LT*

"All my life I have to sneak around your backs because you think a blind person can't do anything. That is why Cho and Hakro taught me everything from the shadows. You don't understand what I am going through I loved even though he is on the evil side. He said he would take care of me and what happens he would be there for me. I know you are stopping me from me to be with him. Just think of him as just a guy who wants me for who I am, to me he is not part of the Branded. He only joined up to only protect me and what was the branded plans to protect me and my family. You can keep me from my lover, but I am keeping what is happing inside of me." Alis open her eyes as Ghost entered the room silently, "I have to ask you to leave, youare causing stressed to my patient." Alis was glad she enter with no sound. "Akina, it be best foreveryone if you don't see ReiMei intill this order is over and see which way he goes even though he is protecting you it may not be enough to get you both killed, even though you are pregant. It is your choice what you want." "i am a whoree, I had slept with many men." She was only trying to save ReiMei's butt because itwas his child she was carrying.


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

... He was just speechless. For a few seconds Itsuki didn't know what to say before finally opening his mouth.

"Akina ... listen carefully to what I'm about to say," he began, his hair casting a shadow over his eyes. "I love you. I love you more than Hakro and almost as much as I love your mother. I would do anything for you! I'd take any fucking bullet for you! I'd buy anything for you! You don't know how many parents I've threatened because their children picked on you! But then you go and join the man who is in the same faction as the people who hurt your mother!? And what, he thinks he's going to get in on the Branded?"

Itsuki chuckled slightly before kneeling down next to his daughter, stroking her cheek. "The Branded are a tight knit group. They don't tell their soldiers their plans, just who to kill. ReiMei is wasting away himself by being in something so pointless. He isn't protecting you, he is harming you! You do know right now I'm disobeying my elders just by talking to you. You're name is in the Bingo Book underneath ReiMei's because of this foolishness! Would you want your child to go through this?"

He took one last deep breath before gripping her shoulders. "Your mother is barely alive. Don't cause her stress by going through with this. You either leave ReiMei until after I've questioned him, or I'll kill the boy right now."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 29, 2011)

*Akina and Alis Ezel LT*

Alis fell back to sleep as she landed in a pile of sand in the middle of the desert. She saw her cousin Sahara carrying a child back to Suna as a sand storm passed by. She know the child was her as she thought she was going to die that day at four years old. She stood their as Sahara walked up and spoke to her. "It is almost time for you to walk your path. "I know what you mean, I tried saving everyone and it came out bad." "Your path ends and your new life begins again, you have to stop it. You can always go back if you want but this is a dream for now, till you wake up again." Alis was going to follow her cousin back to Suna to find out what Sahara meant that she was going to die today in peace of her memory or she was going to live once again it was confusing to Alis.

Akina was shaken up inside, "No, I don't want my child to go through any of this and also I do not want my guy to end up dead. You do to much for me and my mom. I give this back to ReiMei, he knows how to track me. Right now I don't want to be anywhere near anyone right now. I doubt that he has any information for the branded at all. Just tell ReiMei I love and this is thr best option for everyone." She was telling herself to be strong as she unlatched the diamond necklace around her neck and give it to her dad. "I just I go somewhere, you are the only one to track me now." She walked over to her mom holding her hand and kissing her mom's cheek she was thinking get better to kick some butt.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai LT-Mission*

Sakurai was examining insects under a microscope when there was a knock on the door. *"Come in."* A messenger opened the door and knelled at the entrance then disappeared leaving a scroll. *"A mission?"* Sakurai walked over and picked up the scroll and began to read. *"Wasps?"* Sakurai closed the door and walked over to his bookshelf, which was filled with books about insects and history of his clan and the leaf village. *"Wasps, wasps, wasps... Bees?"* Sakurai grabbed an Aburame history book that was covered in dust. He removed his mask and blew off the dirty book. He brought out a handkerchief and began wiping it down until it only had its original dull color. *"Lets see, clan battles... Ahh, I knew it would be here. A clan rivalry, the aburame beat the clan that used bees because they both used insects and fought to see which was better."* Sakurai began to flip through some more, but didn't see anything important. *"Well I guess I'll head over there before it gets worse."* Sakurai placed the insect he was looking at back in its glass container and walked out the door summoning worm in its adult phase. Sakurai attached it to his back, walked outside, and began to fly to his destination.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai-Mission*
> 
> The doll began to scream out of pain? Sakurai was beginning to kneel from the pain of how high of a pitch she held. "Hey Bug dide, mind ending her suffering?" Sakurai smiled underneath his gas mask and clenched his hands. At that moment she was covered with insects. They even stuffed themselves down her throat. Her muffled screams were low enough for Sakurai to walk over and reach out his hand, as if showing her something. Which was not what he was going for. She couldn't move from all the bugs on her and she had no way of getting out with some ninja tactics. That was when Sakurai stabbed her with a needle that sprang from his hand. He began to drain her of her chakra, adding it to his own. *"Oh, how rude of me."* Sakurai turned around, *"Do you need to heal? Those claws seemed to rip open your skin a bit, and you look a little exhausted."* Sakurai began to swallow her entire body into himself. He began to walk over leaving the insects that died from the expansion jutsu. He stood in front of him, *"My name is Sakurai, by the way."* Sakurai raised his hand towards him.



*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
Honey Sweet Blood


Sanu rose from his position trying not to act as if he was tired. 

" I'm fine I don't need to heal my claws. "

The bones fell off from Sanu cutting off the calcium and his skin healed almost instantaneously. He looked onward at the door it seemed the elevator was ready and Level 4 awaited them. Sanu without hesitation leaped forward and into the elevator waiting to finally end this once and for all.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission w/ Sanu*

Sakurai was about to stab his needle into Sanu's flesh to refill his chakra until he suddenly rose up and forced himself to walk to the elevator. *"Hmm, I couldn't use most of her on you anyways."* Sakurai's needle stuck out and began dumping black blood and grayed over organs on the floor. The last of her to fall was her skin that looked more like a suit of a gruesome costume. Sakurai finished emptying the remains of the experiment and walked over to his new partner for this mission and stepped into the elevator with him. *"I can see you are exerting yourself, and I can't have you slowing me down when we reach the next floor. I have been looking around and it seems we are getting into the real neck of the woods where the wolves swallow children whole."* Sakurai raised out his hand, *"If you want to live, accept the chakra I took from that girl in there. Trust me, its not that painful. Especially if I give you chakra."* The elevator automatically closed and began its decent to the next level.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai-Mission w/ Sanu*
> 
> Sakurai was about to stab his needle into Sanu's flesh to refill his chakra until he suddenly rose up and forced himself to walk to the elevator. *"Hmm, I couldn't use most of her on you anyways."* Sakurai's needle stuck out and began dumping black blood and grayed over organs on the floor. The last of her to fall was her skin that looked more like a suit of a gruesome costume. Sakurai finished emptying the remains of the experiment and walked over to his new partner for this mission and stepped into the elevator with him. *"I can see you are exerting yourself, and I can't have you slowing me down when we reach the next floor. I have been looking around and it seems we are getting into the real neck of the woods where the wolves swallow children whole."* Sakurai raised out his hand, *"If you want to live, accept the chakra I took from that girl in there. Trust me, its not that painful. Especially if I give you chakra."* The elevator automatically closed and began its decent to the next level.


*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
Honey Sweet Blood

Sanu looked at him as this needle had extended from what seemed to be and arm. He turned his head to the side and shook it in refusal. 

" Me slow someone like you down now that's laughable, I don't need that experiments chakra I can do this on my own. This is my training and there's no way tto get better other then forcing yourself to push your limits and break through them. I also want to do this because then I'll remember it all and once I've store it in my memories that I can break my limit I'll do it again and again. So no thank you with that nasty shit I'll power through myself. "

Sanu knew he wanted to become the best and the only way was to push his limits and increase his chakra levels on his own. He already felt faster and even way stronger after totally destroy V and it seems that was project: F. As the elevator finally made it's stop a hellish Visage awaited them.

This arena was filled with dead bodies as The multi armed monster walked forward.

" It seems a new boy has come on the scene and he really bugs me...hahahhahaahah.....Now that you've made it this far I can'y allow you any further my dears. Meet Asura my favorite project he'll teach you not to mess with Mommy Doctor....HAHAHAHHAHAH!!!!"

In a instant the monster had shunshin'd over to Sakurai his speed amazing. Sanu only had a second to think before he used his body as a shield to half the blow. It was so powerful it knock Sanu and Sakurai backwards with amazing force. The creature wasn't done yet as it's upper hands did hand seals while it's lower also did handseals. it was the Suiton: Water Dragon and Katon : Fireball both expelled towards them.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission w/Sanu*

Sakurai smiled underneath his mask, although it wasn't a twisted smile. Sakurai smiled because he felt admiration for this guy's goal. *"So be it."* They both had walked out of the elevator to see numerous dead bodies littered across the ground. Sakurai took closer looks at some when he heard the lady for the first time. *"A bug joke, how original of you."* After that Sakurai was knocked back by a giant monster. He was lucky enough to flip over and began his own set of hand seals. Sakurai formed his hand seals as fast as he could to match the monster's but was barely able to finish them and slam his hand upon the ground. *"Summoning Technique!"* Sakurai summoned a giant insect to protect them from the combined jutsu of the large monster. *"That was close."* "Ahh!!! That's hot!"

"Why did you do that for, Sakurai?" Sakurai placed his hand on Sting, *"Because I knew you could take it."* Sting got a bit pissed, "that's not a reason!" Sting turned his head to see where it came from and it was a monster almost rivaling his height. "Oh, so that's why." *"You mind taking him down a peg for me?"* "Sure, why not? How about I do this every single time you summon me too." *"Don't be that way, I needed your help so I summoned you. Now help, and I'll grow some fungus for you later."* "Really? Alright lets do it!" Sting turned around and began to spray out threads all over the monster to slow it down or even capture it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
Honey Sweet Blood

As Asura was captured it reversed what seemed to be it's original hands. The creature had started some hand seals and used his Chakra to burst from the threads. It's Eyes took on and almost pupil-less look as it's body shrank it was converting it's chakra to it's arms. Project Asura was a Hyuuga turned monster as it shunshin'd to Sting it used the Jyukken to pound on the Summon all 6 of his hands press and hitting the creature with incredible speed. Knocking it backwards with a final blow that had to be the 62 palms x3. 

Sanu quietly used shunshin to tag the monster with his newly grown wolverine claws yet the arms on it's top twisted around and almost hit Sanu's pressure point in the head. Sanu had tried again but the Creature used a massive heavenly rotation pushing it's chakra with a Kai increasing it's size once again to the summons. 

_" Shit how the hell do we fight something that has seemingly 360 eye sight and can block all our moves shit shit shit! "_

Sanu tried to get out of the way barely escaping the Heavenly spin.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai- Mission w/Sanu*

Sakurai shielded himself with one arm as he felt the pressure and strength of this beast. It escaped the threads Sting had shot at it, shrunk down, and toppled over Sting in a matter of seconds. "Waahhh!!!" *"It can't be?"* Sakurai was getting worried, how did she get her hands on a person from the leaf village? *"Sting! Begin your metamorphosis! We're going to need your speed!"* "Ugh..." *"Sting wake up!"* Sakurai began his insect jamming technique. "Fine! I'll do what I can..." Sting closed his eyes and his shell began to harden. Sakurai's insects began to scatter across the ground. It took so many insects that it was surprising that many could live on Sakurai. The had come from underneath his skin and clothes. He even created an insect clone to take on the Hyuga if he got too close to Sakurai. *"I'm going to have to do this fast. There's no telling how good this thing is."* Sakurai began forming hand seals as fast as he could and his clone stood in front of the monster stretching its hands out.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
Honey Sweet Blood

The creature stopped it's heavenly spin as it shrunk down to near human size. It looed forward before using what seemed to be the win palm but with all six hands sending 3 blasts at the Sakurai clone. The situation was going from bad to worse and it didn't seem to be getting better. This creature was a fusion of the Akimimi with there expansion, Hyuuga with there dojutsu, and And unknown ninja with a mass quality of chakra. 

The Monster after sending the wind palms expanded his hands trying to grabs and throw the newly formed coccon/ Sanu using his speed and might knocked the creature of balance with a low sweeping kick. He pulled back as he threw a flurry of fists at the ribs of the monster seemingly holding it in the air with the hits. Finally with one kick Sanu tried to smash it away yet the monster expanded it's body trying to crush him under it it. Sanu used all of his reflexes to shunshin away almost being crushed as the creature was stuck in the crater it created.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 29, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sungakure*

Sometimes, it was really hard to believe the family stories. Novels of lore passed down through the ages, of a time when Sunagakure was nothing more than a desolate mass of sand and suffering. The dry air and overbearing heat ripping away at the morale and moisture within both civilian and ninja, those who resided within the Hidden Sand. Seito had often wondered, what with the grassy, prairie-like landscape we see today, how Sunagakure got it's name. But it was the stories passed down through his lineage that gave him the answer, that the Land of Wind once was nothing more than a giant desert, consumed in a sandy embrace.

The puppeteer often contemplated: The rebellions and the fighting going across the countries, and what had become of Sunagakure; were the Great Shinobi World Wars even more devastating than this? The tales that had dripped through his bloodline like the morning dew reflected the intricate tale of ninjas and their history. The wars, the ceaseless fighting, the blood shed on the desert dunes. Was it his peoples' blood that had stained the desert, and given it the nourishment to grow into a lush landscape? 

It was the sacrifices of his ancestors and their friends that had allowed Kaze no Kuni to prosper. Was his the generation cursed to repeat the fate of those who had lost their lives? In the name of a greater good?

Violet optics peered through the obsidian stranded veil, courting over his face. The Kikuchi advanced throughout Sunagakure's civilian pathways, his jet black cloak dangling idly over unseen hands, obscuring the visage of his less-than-athletic physical figure. A deep sigh escaped his lips, the hot breath escaping like a prisoner set loose from it's hellish prison. Seito stared long and deep into the centre of his home, gazing and seemingly piercing through the very soul of his village.

These people must be dealt with.

Already his physical and spiritual energies mixed with one another, united through a common goal of unifying his people and bringing peace to the land of his birth. _''But what can I do?''_ he thought. Naught more than a lowly Genin, the tingling in his fingers wrought from chakra slowly faded away at the realization of his status.

_What can I do?_

Become stronger


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai-Mission w/Sanu*

*"Expansion techniques, Hyuga fighting style, and such chakra... I can't let this thing shame the Leaf village."* Sakurai finished up his hand signs and raised his hands. His insects began to mutate. His insects that were scattered across the field began to fall apart into ants that were charging for the monster in front of him. At that moment Sting's exoskeleton broke open and Sting stood up out of its old home.

"I'll help Sanu fend him off you try to get him with your insects." Sakurai chuckled, *"I was going to tell you that, but in reverse."* Sakurai made the ants burrow underneath the ground to attack it from underneath as Sting flew over and could really only match half its attacks, hoping Sanu could handle the other half.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai-Mission w/Sanu*
> 
> *"Expansion techniques, Hyuga fighting style, and such chakra... I can't let this thing shame the Leaf village."* Sakurai finished up his hand signs and raised his hands. His insects began to mutate. His insects that were scattered across the field began to fall apart into ants that were charging for the monster in front of him. At that moment Sting's exoskeleton broke open and Sting stood up out of its old home.
> 
> "I'll help Sanu fend him off you try to get him with your insects." Sakurai chuckled, *"I was going to tell you that, but in reverse."* Sakurai made the ants burrow underneath the ground to attack it from underneath as Sting flew over and could really only match half its attacks, hoping Sanu could handle the other half.


*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
Honey Sweet Blood

It seems the monster made a fatal mistake and tried to resize itse'f but it was already to late. Sanu blitz forward charging as much chakra as he could into his bones the blades charged straight into the spine of the enlarged creature paralysing it for the next attack. San held it down from the site it was pierced and then flicked him into the air.


" Sakurai! Hit him Now!!! "


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Her foot came crashing in his face yet Kyo took it like a brick wall would and just stood there. Something almost wanted to jump on the girl and drag her to bed by her hair before making her scream all morning till she loses the damn feeling in her lower body, mostly her nice legs. Kyo moved from her foot and rolled his eyes as he growled at her for a minute...Yet she did have a point...

She was pregnant with his child, she deserved the world and more....

If he could he would do anything to make Lyra happy, but he was just a human man and made lot of mistakes than actual perfections. Kyo grabbed her by her arms and pulled her tightly into him kissing her with passion...This he had to get use to...

"Tell that to the house keeper when she get's here."Kyo said,"She usually stocks the fridge with food, I don't go shopping or cook."

Kyo smiled at her before kissing her forehead,"Don't worry she an old maid..."Kyo smiled he had to fire the old one because she was a kleptomania and she usually had the entered and leave the house nacked


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai- Mission w/Sanu*

Sakurai was surprised of how well he pulled that attack off and even body flickering him into the air. *"Right!"* The ants that burrowed into the ground reemerged with an explosion like strength. They all landed onto its flesh and began to pump in their neurotoxins paralyzing it for good. Sakurai made a single hand sign. *"Just in case, expansion jutsu."* fifteen ants grew very large and began to rip its flesh off with their giant pincers. Sakurai knelled a bit by using too much chakra at once and coughed once. *"Ugh, he was strong."* Sting flew over to Sakurai and lifted him up with his giant hands. "You doing alright Sakurai?" Sakurai nodded, *"I just need to get more chakra in my system. Do you mind if I borrowed some?"* Sting was confused at what Sakurai was talking about. "Borrow some? I don't even know of something that could do that." Sakurai smiled, *"don't freak out then. I'm about to return you anyways."* Sakurai held out his hand and began to siphon chakra away from this huge insect. "What's this feeling?" *"Don't think about. I will be quick."* Sakurai turned over to Sanu, *"Do you mind if we wait to get my insects back?"*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai- Mission w/Sanu*
> 
> Sakurai was surprised of how well he pulled that attack off and even body flickering him into the air. *"Right!"* The ants that burrowed into the ground reemerged with an explosion like strength. They all landed onto its flesh and began to pump in their neurotoxins paralyzing it for good. Sakurai made a single hand sign. *"Just in case, expansion jutsu."* fifteen ants grew very large and began to rip its flesh off with their giant pincers. Sakurai knelled a bit by using too much chakra at once and coughed once. *"Ugh, he was strong."* Sting flew over to Sakurai and lifted him up with his giant hands. "You doing alright Sakurai?" Sakurai nodded, *"I just need to get more chakra in my system. Do you mind if I borrowed some?"* Sting was confused at what Sakurai was talking about. "Borrow some? I don't even know of something that could do that." Sakurai smiled, *"don't freak out then. I'm about to return you anyways."* Sakurai held out his hand and began to siphon chakra away from this huge insect. "What's this feeling?" *"Don't think about. I will be quick."* Sakurai turned over to Sanu, *"Do you mind if we wait to get my insects back?"*



*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
Honey Sweet Blood

Sanu had watched as the creature was ripped apart by the giant insects. Sakurai had asked Sanu to wait yet this wasn't and option the girl might still be alive and every second wasted was a second lost. Charged through to the next room were he saw the girl inside one of the pods. It was filled with liquid Oxygen when Sanu came into the room she opened her eyes and knocked on the glass but it was to strong for her.

" who the hell do you bastards thing you are ruining my experiments and killing my creations! Soon I'll have both of your pretty little bodies to dissect on my table!!!!"

As quick as a blur she used hand seals before charging what seemed to be chakra from her eyes. As the blast came as Sanu he was sure it was Ranton. He put his Wolverine no Mai's up as a defense and was pushed back a bit by the blast. It was strong and forceful as it almost threw Sanu from the room but he kept his footing and walked forward a little by little getting closer. 

" This is impossible yu should be dead why are those bones not breaking there just bones!!!!"

Sanu laughed as he spewed forth his own venemous response.

" BITCH! These are the bones of the Kaguya! There not just regular bones and I will fucking show you!!!!! "

Sanu pushed all the chakra he had into his movements getting closer until he leaped into the air. With 2 swipes he decapitated Dr.Doctor in one fell swoop. He was so tire he took a knee as the decapitated body fell onto the control panel.

*WARNING WARNING BASE BOMB ACTIVATED EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY* 

Sanu needed Sakurai to get them all out of there quickly or else it was game over....


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sakurai- Mission w/Sanu*

Sakurai watched as Kaguya ran into the next room and he only shook his head. *"He is reckless..."* The next thing Sakurai heard was the warning alert that the base was going to self-destruct. *"Dam it."* *"One minute before self-destruction!"*
Sting spoofed away and Sakurai threw his hands forward calling all of his ants. He rode them into the next room and saw the woman dead on the floor and a girl in a large case. *"Lets hope that's the guy's sister."*
Sakurai moved his hands and the insects began to rip apart the machine from the wall and carry it with Sakurai on the insects. *"Hey guy....?* Sakurai turned to see him on the ground with barely energy to move. 
*"Thirty seconds until self-destruction!"*
*"I should of expected him to be like this."* Sakurai moved his hands again and began to carry him also. *"We don't have time to take the scenic root! Expansion technique!"* Ten ants grew large and Sakurai aimed them upwards. They began to dig into the ceiling floor after floor until they reached the outside. 
*"Self-destruct count down complete. Have a nice day."*
Sakurai made it outside right when the explosions took place and rolled off next to the giant case breathing heavily. *"Way too much adrenaline for me to take today."* Sakurai hadn't felt this normal, well never. He couldn't feel the monster's influence as he usually did, what could be going on inside his heart. He hadn't notice Gator showing up and taking down the guards, knowing he was safe from immediate danger. Gator thanked both of them for helping him reunite with his sister.

They were in the camp now and Sakurai smiled as the girl thanked him with a funny nickname. 'Sakurice.' Gator gave him the reward money and he noticed Sanu had already left. 'He is quick.' Sakurai bowed his head to say goodbye and summoned worm to grab onto his back and begin flying away.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai- Mission w/Sanu*
> 
> Sakurai watched as Kaguya ran into the next room and he only shook his head. *"He is reckless..."* The next thing Sakurai heard was the warning alert that the base was going to selfdestruct. *"Dam it."* "One minute before selfdestruction!"
> Sting poofed away and Sakurai threw his hands forward calling all of his ants. He rode them into the next room and saw the woman dead on the floor and a girl in a large case. *"Lets hope that's the guy's sister."*
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)
Honey Sweet Blood

Sanu opened his eyes to see he was carried onto what seemed to be a big bug. He didn't freak out but it had grossed him out to a new point. Also Sanu noted the guys hands felt weird like they were stuff moving around under his skin. That further creeped him out when he realized Aburame keep there special insects inside them. Sanu shuddered at the though of having such a kekkei genkai to not die from such a thing. 

" Ahh...so you got her as well...good...I think I'm good now...I can move a bit. "

Sanu rose weakly and sttod on the bug as it finally reached the surface this was different for Sanu. The feeling of accomplishment he got from saving someone was new to him. Maybe he wasn't as evil as Vanitas and Xemnas thought. 

_"Naa This bitch is only good for the money and enjoyment if she wasn't so nasty looking. "_

Sanu had thought with a smirk on his face. The bugs cracked through the final wall to get to the surface just as the explosions were set off. The flames had shot from the top and toasted the underside of the gigantic bug Sanu and Sakurai were riding on. They both jumped off with Sanu grabbing the pod. As they reached the ground a Suiton wave seemed to appear as Gator himself showed up killing the remaining experiments that tried to escape with his great water drill. 

" You both did it you saved my dear Miyiko....Miyiko are you ok can you hear me. " He smashed the pod open and dragged her into the bloody water as she used her own hydration to recover slowly.

" Onii-Chan?......"

He smiled in glee as she was okay. 

*Later while traveling back from the camp......*

"Here is the reward 400,000 ryo split from the 800,000 ryo we had seeing as its it's all we have we decided to give you the 800,000 and split it for you. "

" Thank you for saving me I'm eternally greatful to you both Sanu-kun and Sakurice-kun. " 

Sanu quickly pocketed the cash before looking over at Sakurai. No words were spoken as Sanu disappeared from sight. Sanu had saw during the battle this guy seemed to be different. Not weird like the regular aburami but like every thing he did was for some stupid reason. Sanu tried but couldn't figure that reason out as he disappeared into the darkness.

Sanu's Mission: Complete​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai -Part 2 Sting Mission*

Sakurai was flying in the air with the help of Worm and looked down from above. He saw how this shanty town that looked more like a ghost town. Sakurai opened the scroll and looked at the map he had, yeah this is the place next to the leaf. Sakurai landed and walked up to the given tent description. *"Hello? Anyone there?"* A meek disheveled man answered his call by slightly opening the flap. "Ah, you're here. Please, these wasps are keeping us hostage. Try to do something about them." Sakurai tilted his head a bit. *"I know a lot about insects and the wasps shouldn't be able to thrive like this."* The man was a little quiet when he spoke, "there have been rumors going around that a ninja is doing this to us. I'm trying not to scare the kids or the others who will get themselves killed over it. Please see what you can do. We are attacked when it hits sunset in the morning or when it is night." Sakurai nodded and walked around the tent filled place. He saw nothing interesting until he came upon a strange wax like substance on a tree. *"Hmm."* Sakurai used a quick set of hand seals and summoned worm in its larva stage. *"Smell this substance and help me track it down to its origin."* Worm caught its scent and began to track it down. Sakurai took a quick glance at the sky and saw it was about to be night time. The ninja will appear at sunset to harm these poor people.


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

Itsuki nodded at Akina's request, taking the necklace from her.

"I'll do just that. You've made the right decision," he smiled, giving her shoulder a squeeze. The man glanced Alis a smile, before walking out of the room to see ReiMei and Hakro.

"She wanted to give you this. Don't try to visit for the next few months or so, or I'll turn you in to the Fuzenkage." His words were sharp but hopefully stuck to the boy's mind. Itsuki dumped the necklace on him, before walking back inside.

----------------------------​ 
*Lyra Murasaki
*
Kyo stated that he wasn't a cook, and simply said a maid would come later to prepare her some food.

_Maid?
_
No, Lyra doesn't want a maid. She wants her boyfriend to cook for her, and he will cook for her.

"I'd rather just cook my own things. I'm going home," Lyra sighed as she got up, brushing herself off before finding her clothes. They were torn apart however, so she would have no choice but to borrow his.

"Kyo I'm raiding your clothes, okay?" She wasn't asking, she was telling him. Lyra was going to 'borrow' some of his clothes. Well of course she'd give 'em back.

After a couple of minutes of digging through underwear, socks and shirts, she eventually found a white t-shirt and a pair of swimming shorts. Lyra put both on, with them being too baggy on her but clothes none-the-less. Putting on her heels would be silly, so she chose just to carry them instead.

"I'm still coming to work by the way. I've been pregnant for like what ... a few days? I'll probably still do missions as well to save up some money," she smiled before giving him a short but sweet peck on the cheek. "It's like what 8am now? I'll be at the mansion by 10."


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 30, 2011)

*Jonathan*​
Today is a special day for Johnathan as he will undergo his first Mission in a long time however, due to his Nature he is far from nervous.

At his Home he seems to be busy though as a small bronze object was lying in front of him on a Table that we was tweaking around on.

*"I guess that should fix the problem with the Barrel."*
He took a look at some Blueprints and what was first a stern expression on his Face changed towards a relieved smile.

With an exhausted voice he said to himself:
*Finally done.Well time to test you out but first....*

He took the Blueprints ensuring nothing was left behind and threw them into his burning Fireplace where they immediately burnt away into ash.
While that happened Johnathan watched smirking snake like.

*"Well time to head off."*
He took the bronze object and put it into a holster on his left Bodyside.
An engraving on it stood out and was a real Eyecatcher.

Maverick​
Johnathan made his way to meet his Partner for the Mission.
Quite eagerly he thought about what awaits him.
He doesn't know who his Partner will be not to mention what they are like.
So with his hands in his Trouser Pockets he marched toward the destination with an attitude as chill as one can get.


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Mission;_ Genin Training Program
​"_Genin_ ... Training Program?"​
The words seemed like a sour taste in the teenager's mouth as she read aloud the mission on the white scroll. A blonde chunin-level teacher nodded with what she said, before giving off a sunny smile.

"In such a situation as Fuzen is in now, it's best that we give genin experience in handling missions. We won't send them on actual ones that help the cause of Fuzen, but rather ones such as slaying beasts that our devouring crops and scaring off villagers," she explained before handing over a folder to Lyra. Inside was a map detailing the surrounding areas of Fuzen, as well as an analysis of the beast they must slay.

"Neochu. That's the name of the beast. It can spawn four to five Picochu's that are much weaker but can be annoying to deal with. It's weak to Earth damage, but can absorb water and is resistant to all other elements. It can't be caught in genjutsu, and employs powerful earth-based attacks as well as poison. Once it's been killed, just pluck one of it's feathers and bring it to us so we can collect the bounty." She explained, giving a detailed analysis of the monster known as Neochu. Lyra glanced at the folder, seeing a photographed image of the beast. It looked hideous to say the least.

"Alright, understood. I'll go and meet the genin then," The Murasaki sighed before setting off to meet the person in question. His name was Johnathan, which was something new to her. She'd never heard such a name before, and persumed he must be from up north. Well his name was similar to hers in a way, and her adopted mother always said she had links to the north.
​{---}
​Once at the required meeting place which was at the Fuzen gates, Lyra began scouting around looking for Johnathan. There were plenty of other Jounin and Chunin collecting genin for missions, but most of the genin were under the age of fourteen. She wondered if the boy would be around her age, or perhaps even older.

_What's taking him so long?_

Her violet eyes scouted the area, before locking on to a boy that matched the description Marikawa-Sensei gave her. Taking a risk, Lyra approached the boy with a smile plastered on her face.

"Are you Johnathan? Here for the Genin Training Program?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*
_Unexpected Turn of Events_

Kyo rolled his eyes as he knew what she was thinking, she was disappointed in him not making her breakfast. Yet she didn't understand the only thing he knew how to cook was ramen and that was the instant kind he got at the general store. Most of the time Kei and his mother would cook for him and then when he brought the maid, she wouldn't allow him to step foot in the kitchen.

"Kyo I'm raiding your clothes, okay?" 

Kyo waved her off, "Coolies I'll be outside in the living room if you need me." Kyo said smiling

Maybe days like this wasn't going to be so bad, maybe they were going to be good in long. Kyo frowned and rolled his eyes as she said she was going to continue working, she was so stubborn and barely listen to a word he said and that made having her in bed with him twice as excited...

Kyo smirked...

*KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK*

Kyo jumped at the sound of someone pounding on his door early this morning. 

"Kyo! Kyo!"it was his mother, what could she want this early in the morning,"Kyo! Open the door or I'll rip it open!"

Kyo laughed, of course that was her,"Coming!!!"he said as he began to walk over to the door and finally pull it open to see his mother out of breath smiling at him

Kyo smiled, she hasn't been this happy to run from her mansion to his house ever. 

"What's up?"he asked with a stupid grin,

"Your father is coming home!!!"Taiyou said as she jumped into Kyo arms giving him a hug, her happiness made Kyo place on a fake smile

She was so happy....

So happy...

Why should he destroy it with his utter disgust of seeing his father?


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra was set to walk out of the door when Lady Taiyou, the grand Fuzenkage burst through the door with a euphoric smile slapped on her face.

"*YOUR FATHER IS COMING HOME!!*" She squeeled with delight as she lept into Kyo's arms, giving her son a heart-warming embrace.

_K-Kyo's father? That deadbeat Takashi that he always talks down on? Why would he be happy to see him...?_ Lyra thought before noticing how happy his mother was. If there was one thing Kyo loved in this world was his mother, and he had great respect for her as did Lyra. She raised twins almost on her own while being the head of a great clan. It was a lot to bare on the shoulders of any human, but she pulled through like some sort of super-mom.

"Umm ... That's great news!" She piped up, pasting a fake smile on her face but one that was believable. Even if she sucked at lying, she was good at displaying her collection of fake emotions. "I wonder how Takashi-sama will take the news of me being pregnant!"

Her tone was excitable and her smile was gleeful, but her mind was frowning. She had never met him, but judging by all the stories Kyo would say, he sounded like a real dickhead, even worse then Kyo when she first met him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 30, 2011)

Johnathan​
Answering in formal tone Johnathan made no hesitation to reply.
*"Why yes that would be me and I guess that makes you my Partner?
Scuse my Manners!
*

He reached out his leather gloved hand and smirked casually hoping for handshake.

*Pleasure to meet you,may I ask what your name is, Miss?Oh and I suppose the objectives of the Mission while we're at it.*

Johnathan tried his best to start off on good terms as the last thing he wants is some bad blood that would negatively affect their Work.


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_Father?_

Kei could feel her body slam down on her like bricks, she smiled though the pain as she struggled to get up. Vanitas and Shirou was still going at it and it tore her up inside, it made her feel like shit. Kei smiled at Rika as she said something though her eyes, soon things flashed by an a instant. Noctis father came in and challenged the lady with diamond release...

She almost wanted to yell at him, diamonds only had a few weaknesses and that was hot flames...

But soon Kei didn't know what she was doing, she found herself following Noctis and grabbing Rika by the hand to pull her out of the building

Her mind was so jumbled and it hurted so badly, she should have choosen a better time to wake up or a better time to get them back. Kei felt pain in her side as a wound open, so that meant that her chakra was low since she couldn't keep her body up..

Maybe that why her mind was jumbled and that was why in her eyes as she ran outside with Rika she saw something bright blue...Kei began to pant as she felt her lungs began to squeeze every bit of air she was taken in for oxygen. It was trying to make her slow down but Kei kept on going

Until she feel down...

She didn't know with each step she was losing blood...She didn't know that a wound from the back of her head was leaking blood..

"And you were so close."the blue figure said as it neared her, was this death? Was this her grim reaper?

She felt someone grab her coller and then her eyes widen in amazement...

The man she saw in pictures...The man that was her mother's husband...The man that was her father was right here..

Right here in front of her...

"Come on...I'll take your friends out of here, get some nice rest...I missed you so much, Kei."he said and with the last bit of strength she had hugged the man in front of her

"Father....?"

Soon she was passed out and Takashi Aosuki only smiled with his daughters in his arm before looking at the kids in front of him

"Now which one of you fuckers let her get hurt?"he asked


---
*Kyo Aosuki*
_That....Man_

Kyo pulled back from his mother hug just to bump into Lyra, she had looked at him and he already knew what she was thinking. She knew how much detest he held from that...that man! But at the same time, how many years his mother had to wait for him to return and now that he was finally returning home...

What could he say except for...

"I am happy..."Kyo said with a smile on his face, his with true happiness because maybe that bastard wouldn't leave his mother again and travel the world maybe he would actually stay and give his mother the life she wanted most...

A one with her family...

"He said he found Kei and he going to bring her home!"Taiyou said, Kyo was stricken with pain as he saw how happy she was,"Lyra darlin...Now you will meet the whole family!"

Kyo groaned,"Eh...That a family reunion that I don't want to happen..."Kyo said as a joke but some of it had truth in it

Taiyou smiled warmly, the excitement died down in her body as she looked up at Kyo

"Kyo....I am just so happy...The family I built is coming back home..Where they belong and upon that we are going to have two more introductions..."she said as she looked at Lyra and also taking the note of the small little one that was in her stomach

Taiyou turned around,"I'll cook a big dinner later on tonight, Kyo please come early so we can greet your sister and your father."she smiled before taking her leave

Kyo nodded and it wasn't till she was actually gone that Kyo slammed the door...

"That....*bastard..."*his voice seethed


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

It seems things would get interesting later on tonight. Taiyou insisted they come round where she would cook a big dinner for the whole family. That would mean one thing ...

_Kei._

She'd have to speak to Kei after all these years. Lyra was thinking of not going, as this was meant to be a happy time for at least Taiyou and Kei, and Lyra didn't want to ruin it. However, she felt obligated to come due to her being pregnant.

Well at least she'd get to meet Takashi for the first time and see what he was really like. Even if Kyo made him sound like such a bad person, she'd make the judgements for herself. Plus, she'd get to see Rika who was a close friend of hers. They'd been on plenty of missions and spoke plenty of times.

"That ... _*Bastard!*_" Kyo growled through his teeth as Lyra rubbed his back. 

"Hey don't worry about it. If I can go the whole time without killing Kei, then you can do it with Takashi, okay?" she smiled, pinching his cheeks. "Besides, I guess this means I need to go and buy some new clothes for tonight. Want to come with me?"

Lyra was trying to do her best to calm him down as when Kyo gets angry, it's hard to stop his rampages...

----------------------------​*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Mission;_ Genin Training Program

"*Why yes! That would be me and I guess that makes you my partner? 'Scue my manners!*"

The boy seemed excitable for starters, yet was answering in a formal tone. At least he had respect, something that Lyra treasured. He outstretched his arm with a confident smirk, hoping for a handshake. Shaking his hand, she gave him a positive grin.

"*Pleasure to meet you. May I ask what your name is Miss? Oh, and I suppose the objectives of the misison while we're at it.*"

"Lyra Murasaki, Jonin of Fuzengakure. The mission objective as part of the program is to slay the Neochu, an earth-based beast that lives in a secluded lake just a few miles south of here. It's be killing off crops in the village nearby, and it's offspring the Pikochu have been scaring off wildlife. Kill it, grab a feather and come back, simple," she explained before tightening the belt around her waist that held her large pouch. 

She had a pair of combat trousers and boots, as well as the traditional Jonin flak jacket and the leaf headband on her arm. She hated wearing the 'uniform' but the mission required it so the genin would get an idea of what a Jonin looked like. Stupid but she had to follow orders.

"We should get going now. I'm hoping we can finish this before dusk."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai-Bounty Hunter>Sanu*

Sakurai walked up to an outpost. "Eh? What's a kid doing here? You lookin' to take on some bounties or somethin'? Get lost!" Sakurai stood there staring at the man and began to unlatch his mask. "What'ya doing kid, I said get lost!" At that moment Sakurai finished the last latch and took of his mask showing all the black insects crawling underneath and on top of his body. *"I apologize, it has gotten a bit tough to hear in this thing lately. What did you say?"* The guy knew what clan had those insects, "ugh, ugh, here we go. He picked up a book and placed it on the counter. This thing is yours if you are going after bounties. You can pay for information that has been collected on them, which costs 1/10th of their bounty. Also there is other stuff.." The guy waves his hand around. "Just try to not get yourself killed. I'll beat myself up if I were to hear that it was my fault that I got you killed." Sakurai took the book and re-latched his mask. After that he began to flip through the pages and saw Sanu's face. *"I know him... So he was a bad guy after all. I guess I have to exert some justice upon him."* Sakurai made a few hand seals to summon a tier 1 moth. It attached to his back and began to fly towards Fuzen. *"First to learn the whereabouts of my target."*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 30, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*












Sanu pushed Noctis back with his bone release but that didn't intimidate him. "Why the hell is he so shocked? Did that masked boy do something to him?!!" Noctis thought as he clenched his fists. "Sanu, Please! As your friend, We NEED TO GET OUT OF HERE! I don't want you to die!" Noctis yelled thinking he would knock some sense into him as he used his lightning release to drag him closer towards Kei and Rika. But Suddenly Noctis felt pain inside his heart.

"What?! Not now!?" He kneeled to the ground as he looked at Kei. "Kei.... why are you suffering?! I can feel it inside me.... Arghhh." Noctis moaned as he grabbed his chest. He then saw a blue figure come towards the group asking for assistance. Noctis didn't recognize him, but he didn't seem like a Branded member, he didn't give out their aura. Kei said one thing that made Noctis realized that he could be possibly her father. "Father?!" Noctis exclaimed as he had a shocked face.

Noctis looked at the blue figure, "If you are going to help, please help Sanu! He's in a shocked state for some odd reason!" Noctis yelled at the blue figure while pain was indulging his heart from Kei's suffering. "We need to get out of Suna as fast as we can, my father needs as much space as he can get. I don't want to burden him any longer!" Noctis begged as he fell to his knees.

The man then asked who hurt Kei, Noctis looked up to him and said, "I don't know... But I'll take the blame because I was the one who was supposed to protect her...." Noctis punched his fist onto the ground. "Kei... I'm sorry... You protected me... but I couldn't even do one thing for you...." Noctis muttered waiting for the man's response.


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"The thing is Kei only did one thing bad to you and you almost killed her so she learned her lesson...My _father_ had did a lot of bad things to us over the years from the day we were concived that bastard had been nothing but bad news."

Kyo grabbed Lyra's hand as she pinched his cheek before lowering down and backing away a bit. Kyo always had hated his father there was no reason to even try to be happy in front of the person who knew your feelings more than anything. Lyra gave him a worried look and Kyo just shrugged it off...

At least Kei knows better...

She would, Kyo placed his hands in his pocket and then sighed, this day Kyo never thought was coming. Many times when he wished his father came home when he was younger, way young like 5 but those wishes of returning became wishes of malice and hatred. Something that he learned a long time ago...

Kyo looked at Lyra for a minute,"Then let's go...."Kyo said as he sighed,"Your wear needs to presentable if anything..."Kyo said as he shook his head

He needed to calm down some how


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai-Bounty Hunter>Sanu*

It took Sakurai a while but he made it to the Fuzen village, and began to ask around for the quarters where you turn in bounties that you have collected. Once they heard that some of them began to hide from him. "Is he going to take us away mommy?" She gripped her child closer, "I won't let that happen honey." Sakurai shook his head, *"I'm looking for a stronger person. Just point me the way and I'm gone."* The woman pointed her finger down the street. "Its... Its the building with a golden dragon on it." Sakurai nodded once at her direction, turned around, and began to walk over to the mentioned building.

Sakurai entered the building and saw a man covered in shadows and behind a fenced off area. "What do you need?" Sakurai walked up and leaned against the counter. *"I need information of Sanu Kaguya. Just where he was last sited and where he might head off to."* The man nodded, "that kind of information will cost you money." *"How much?"* "Ten-thousand ryo." Sakurai brought out a roll full of money and began to pay the man. Once Sakurai finished the man snatched the money and replaced it with a folder. "That will help you find him, now get lost." Sakurai nodded and once he left the building he began to fly away with a moth's help as he began to flip through the folder. *"At least this makes my job easier."*


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Kyo explained that Kei did one bad thing and Lyra went on a rage, while Takashi had done plenty of bad things and yet Kyo had never gone on a sort of rage like she did. He suggested they get going anyway, something Lyra couldn't agree more with.

"You need to get a new suit too. It's your father ... maybe he's changed, you know?" she wondered as she went back into Kyo's drawer, raiding for clothes. She couldn't wear what she was wearing right now--- it was hideous. After a bit more of rumaging, she eventually found a blue summer dress that had Kei's initials written inside. 

_Hmm ... Kei must've left this ages ago. She's much bigger than me, so it should fit,_ Lyra smiled to herself as she slipped on the dress, before reaching for her glossy black heels from yesterday. Lyra tied her hair up with an azure rose, before walking out the door with Kyo.

"Which shop should we go to first? All the designer ones are on the west side, so I recommend going there. We can't go to such an occasion wearing rags! Dinner with the Fuzenkage is a privilege for regular villagers like me."


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kei and Takashi Aosuki*

Takashi looked down at him for a minute, who was this brat? He seemed to know Kei who was passed out in his arms but for the simple matter of the fact that he was a guy that seemed that he couldn't do shit without his daughter around. Takashi frowned, what type of men did Kei choose out? Taiyou had great choice in men...

And Takashi women....

Strong, proud, and confident, the boy who was on his knees crying was the exact opposite that Takashi had planned for his daughter...Maybe arrange marriage it was, he went out the world and saw many young suitors...This one just seemed horrible..

Kei moved as she was placed on Takashi's back, her eyes slowly opened as she looked around and then down at Noctis

"Stop it...We have to keep moving and to survive...You can pay me back later.."Kei mumble as she felt her eye lids getting heavy,"...Hey are you my father?"she asked the man who was 

Takashi sighed as he didn't face his daughter,"Yeah..."he said, she haven't seen him since she was a baby

"Help my friends...Please.."
----
*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo smirked at Lyra,"Shit doesn't change Lyra...I thought you knew that?"he asked as he grabbed a strain of her hair and watched her walk away to find some clothes. He wondered if he had any of Kei's clothes that she had left over here in her last visit.

Kyo sighed as he waited for Lyra to come out

And when she did she was beautiful...

Kyo smiled as he notice her glossy lips, her nicely done hair and one of Kei's old dresses fitting her to a tea. The flower was icing to an already delicous cake, Kyo smiled as he walked over to Lyra and kissed her lips. His tongue gliding over her plump glossy lips, tasting the starwberry flavored lip gloss..

"Nice...And tasty..."he said at her before taking offense at what she said,"And excuse me all my clothes in my closest are good!!"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 30, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Noctis stood back up as he realized he was making himself look pathetic. He had to follow out his father's orders in order to gain back his trust and whining at people isn't going to help. "Sorry for that Kei... Anyways, whoever you are. I hope you have come to help. Please escort them out of Suna. But before that, we have to help Shirou." Noctis faced the direction Shirou and the masked boy were fighting, "Shirou... He helped me faced that woman and almost killed him self to help me kill her... who ever he is facing, he doesn't look like good news... I have to help him..." Noctis thought in his mind.

Noctis spread lightning streams right underneath him and they head towards the masked boy who was fighting. "He seems to have a different chakra nature... I haven't felt it before?! Is he even human?!" Noctis thought as he clenched his teeth. "Kei, Shirou apparently knows you from before. That means hes a friend to us we hold dearly, and we can't leave without him." Noctis turned back to her, but suddenly Noctis heard an explosion coming from the battlefield his father and that woman were in. He saw a huge phoenix in the air, "Is that my father's summoning?!" Noctis was absolutely amazed by how big and majestic it looked.

He saw how hard his father was fighting, he couldn't let him down so he was focused on helping Shirou regardless of what conflicts had to come.


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Hmph, hardly. His clothes were okay but he needed to beat a standard he hadn't even set for this dinner. Meeting his father and sister after all these years? And then Lyra meeting the grandfather of her child and the aunt? It was an important night.

"Oh well, we're buying new clothes!" She yelled, silencing him before putting on a smile brighter than the sun. They walked out on to the street, before eventually getting to the street that held all of the designer shops. Necklaces made from the clearest diamonds, pearls that reflect better than mirrors and dresses made from silk rarer than some of the world's hidden treasures. Even a hat could burn a hole through one's wallet.

"So, got the cash to spend?" she winked before walking into the first shop she could find. It was huge, with clothes, makeup and other girly things lined up while the men's section seemed strangely small. Lyra usually didn't like wearing dresses, but she was in the mood for it now she was wearing such a girly outfit. However of course, she was wearing shorts under her dress as always.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 30, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi / Zero Inugami*
_'Don't look back in anger'_

Zero and Yamamoto did not stop running, even if the feeling of being hurried and seconds from death had left them. Their legs went through the motions as they ran silently together. It seemed to be an unspoken plan, run to the border don't look back just keep going. There seemed to be an eerie silence in Suna, it did not feel normal. They were not under threat but they felt they could be at any given moment. They were expecting it, something to jump out at them. Attack them, but nothing came. The tension was unbearable.

Eventually the column of never ending buildings began to ease. As the buildings began to lower and distance between them increased. The terrain became to change too. Signs they were close to leaving Suna, relieve began to fill them slowly. But they fought of the emotion, they were not out of the woods yet. Zero broke the silence between them.

"Does your byakugan see anything?" He asked quickly, fearing the worse before Yamamoto had even answered him.

"Nothing." Yamamoto responded simply, not wanting to jinx them just as they were clearly trouble.

Zero responded with mute acceptance. _Nothing... so far_, he thought. Yamamoto was on edge too, he felt something was coming for them... However they were both wrong. They were long gone from Sunagakure and nothing had come and nothing had happened. Before long they hit the edge of the Sunagakure, the rough terrain, easing up making the run easier on their joints, rough ground was replaced by the smooth mud of Fuzen's forests. The whistling sound of them passing the tree's at speed began to fade as they began to slow down unknowingly.

Yamamoto was the first to stop completely, falling onto his back and his legs giving way. His breath loud, deep, heavy but most of all was full of relief. They made it out of Suna. Zero seeing that Yamamoto stopped running he too stopped, his hands slipping to his knees. Holding him up as he too allowed himself to let loose, his breath coming out laboured and hard. 

*​
Yamamoto lay flat out on his back, arms spread, his body exhausted. His body in pain through out. He molded far too much chakra and now was paying the price. Zero sat against a tree, he too was in pain but acted as if he was fine, too proud to admit feeling any pain. He was also concentrating far too much to even notice the pain, deep in thought. His eyes locked on the ground, before suddenly rising. Signifiying the end of his deep thought process.

"Yamamoto..." He bgean slowly, "We have a long way to go. It seems so far all we can do his land one hit on a branded member... We are an embarrassment to the dead of Konoha." He said harshly. 

"What's the plan?" Yamamoto already knowing what was needed to be done. 

"We go our separate ways. We train, go to the places The Branded have hit worse, never forget what they do. Then we meet up again, once we have improved. We strike back but for now... we are nothing." Zero finished solemnly.

"Well if thats what needs to be done..." Yamamoto said getting up, facing out into the deep, dense forest. "You best get stronger, cos when we come back we ain't just gonna kill that bitch. We're cleaning house."

"Of course dumb arse. We are gonna teach everyone not to fuck with us." He said smiling.

They both nodded at each other, Yamamoto leaving. This was the end, yet it was just the beginning for them. They would come back together and show Lilith, no just her. But Everyone, what they were truly capable of.


----------



## River Song (Jul 30, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

?Father.?

This Man was her Father. The man who ditched them as children to go explore the world or some shit like that. Kei had explained this not long after her own ?Daddy troubles? so Rika had blocked most of it out.

Her hand wondered to her right shoulder, still marked by Kei, it was something she turned to to cool down because she was about to lose it. The battle had taken a huge tole on the mental barriers Rika had set up to control her. They were already at such a fragile state, the bloodlust for Mugino clawing at the bars, trying to get out. 

That was tough enough as it is, but now this man had braught back memories, terrible memories of her father. Memories of when he beat her, verbally abused her. The face of her grandmother when her he took a knife to Rika?s throat, one of cowardice but obedience. That was the one person she missed out of her family, her kind-hearted sweet tolerant nature was the only thing that got Rika through the day.

Snapping back to reality her hand reached for Kei?s to assure she was there and not just a dream. She looked up at the man who was now questioning them. Rika, with a fierce look upon her eyes, stood up.  
She looked at the man with a piercing gaze, her face not showing the amount of pain her muscles were in.

?I happened to just have been instrumental to saving your daughter?s life, gratitude would be much appreciated.? She said in a voice that was reserved for talking about her Father. Her chakra was slowly returning, but it was a slow process.


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Takashi and Kei Aosuki*

Breathing became harder

As lungs tighten and the feeling of bricks crushed on Kei chest. Her eyes weak and heavy as she looked at the people in front of her, Rika and Noctis. Two people that didn’t account for those who were actually here that she saw and was worried about Sanu, Vanitas, Shirou, Zero, Takashi, Xemnas, and those who she smelled. Thalia and someone else she didn’t even know…Her head pounded against her skull but that didn’t account for the pain in her right hand

Durga had bonded…No fused with her actual right hand…

She could feel the breeze that would usually be blocked, but now she could feel it. The weapon was fusing with her skin and now it was in her nervous system, was this Durga way of trying to protect her? Kei eyes fell on Rika hearing what she had to say…

Oh how many times they had talked about  dead beat fathers and how much they hated him. But now standing in front of them was the man that conceived her and left like that. Kei didn’t know what to say or do, for the longest Shin and Ryoji have been her father, and when Ryoji left Shin took up the plate…

Takashi growled at the two kids in front of them, “I don’t know what the hell happened here but it seems everyone  not here are either dead or injured? Is this because the branded crap that been going on?” Takashi asked before laughing, “Kids these days…”

Takashi bit his fingers and then did some handsigns as he slammed it on the ground a cloud of smoke came out of no where but then a huge dragon broke though the clouds and let out a growl

_“You called me?” _the dragon asked and Takashi only petted him

“You kids get on…” he said before looking over a shoulder at a sleeping Kei, “You get some rest…I am going to take you home back to your mother..”

* Kyo Aosuki *

Kyo smiled as he watched Lyra walk into a designer shop that looked filthy expensive that it was ridiculous, the hats that looked like crap was a couple of 1,000 ryos. Kyo wasn’t going to be complaining because he could fit the bill but he wished that she was sticking by what she said earlier, 

“I thought we were shopping for me not you.” Kyo smirked before nodding, “Yeah I got the money.” he said as he watched the girl run around the shop like a rabbit high off of pop rocks and candy, speaking of that Kyo haven’t smoked for a good day and  the sudden realization of that slammed into his head like a bat. God that was bad even for him…

Kyo took out a piece of gum before popping it into his mouth and chewing it, they had  the whole day to themselves and knowing his mother she wanted them their so as soon as that bastard and Kei walks in they could get a wondrous greeting. Kyo smirked, but he knew this was all a rouse because the simple fact a couple of hours from now his mother will be guilt ridden

Because the simple fact of the long ago fling she had with Shin…

“Ha…”Kyo laughed quietly to himself, “This is going to be good.”


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 30, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina finally settle down as she started to dream again, about the baby what girl or a boy and what would the child look like, maybe I be able to see after all. She wonder if the child had both of their blood lines. It would be awesome to see and also see what ReiMei really looked like. She was also thinking would he like to marry her but that be another day to come. She was content as she was sleeping as she knew it was going to take a few days out before she find out she was pregant. She had no clue what the name was going to be. Why keep thinking about everything, she should be great spending the time with ReiMei, but could not help dread that her dad was going to come and find her again.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana was lost in rage as the weapons were swirling around violently but she had to calm down. She would not let her powers take control of her. Never. She focused as she tried to calm down. The weapons began spinning less and less violent until they all dropped.She smiled happily to herself. She had regained her control over her powers. She turned her sights on Shorimo as she controled te weapons again and shot them all at him.

*Darius*

Darius saw as his sister regained her control. She was getting better at this. She was really bad at first but over the years she was gaining control over them. He smiled at her before launching his own attack. He did a few handsigns.
"Dark Release: Dark Fog!" he said releasing the dark fog on the field to drain his chakra.
"Keep out of the fog everyone." he said.If anyone but him got in the fog them thier chakra would be drained.

*Solidad*

Solidad saw everyone attack and smiled. It was good to see team work. She saw it few during her life time. She wished she saw it more. Humanity was a wonderful thing though it was diminishing with people being plagued by the sins of evil. She saw the fog. She would usually attach him now but stayed back a it. Her taijutsu was not good there plus she didn't want to unveil her new jutsu yet.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 30, 2011)

*Noctis/Braule Ranen*

Noctis turned around to see the man forming a hand seal to summon a huge dragon. He was almost shocked of how easily he could summon this creature which means he is a very powerful shinobi. He told Noctis and the others to get on but he wasn't going to listen. "What about Shirou?! I'm not going to leave a comrade behind!" Noctis told the man off.

Noctis turned around and started to walk towards the fight between the two in the distance. Suddenly a man instantly appeared right in front of him, "Are you disobeying my orders again, Noctis?" The Prince looked upwards seeing his father unharmed thinking he defeated the woman. "But, Shirou.. He helped me throughout the difficulties I had in Suna, I can't leave him here!" Braule Ranen, the man in front of Noctis, looked towards the dragon in front of him and then the man who he didn't have knowledge of.

"May I ask who you are?" Braule smiled with his eyes closed. Braule knew he could not be a branded member, he didn't give off that particular aura.  "That Dragon, it could be only summoned by the Aosuki clan. Your not an enemy I assume?" Braule suddenly heard the clashing of fighting off in the distance behind him. "Right... Noctis, you said you know the boy over there?" He looked at his son. "Yes... he has helped me infiltrate Suna and I would have died without him being here." Braule turned back to the man named Takashi. "So, how long do you think that dragon will wait?" Noctis was relieved that his father didn't have the idea of abandoning Shirou.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

As the light blanketed his inner soul Sanu had changed. Axus was different then before he was almost more human looking a near identical copy of Sanu. They smiled at each other that wave has destroyed all of his fear in that wave was his memories the darkness he felt in his heart. He had crystalized it and put it at the center of his world.

_" It's the hellish life we had......but my fear of those dreams of everything. There here not gone but ready for me to destroy them once I get stronger._

Axus held his hand as they both floated above there world.

*" This is the feeling of loving and caring it's so new too me. I wanted to use fear to drive you yet..... I see you can get the drive yourself you just need a kick in the ass first.* Axus smiled and laughed a bit at what he said and began to look at Sanu differently almost softer there anguish was sealed away until it needed to be unlocked. 

Sanu smiled back having lost most of his fear he woke up in the real world back to the scene unfolding before him.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 30, 2011)

*Yamamoto Takashi *
_'Party Hard'_

Yamamoto walked up the crater on top of the huge mountain. There in a rather shoddy and timidly made wooden chair sat a small toad. Looking angry and trying to act cool. But instead just looked weird and slightly dumb. 

​
"Yo, fam!" The toad called out to Yamamoto. "Where my mandem at?" He asked.

Yamamoto could not decypher what he was attempting to say. If you wanted the definition for confusion or puzzled, you just have too look at Yamamoto's face right now. "What?" Was the only word he could use to reply back to what the wanna-be rude boy toad was saying. 

The toad then stood on his chair and looked as if he was about to start rapping, Zero face palmed in hope that he actually wouldn't. But his fears were confirmed, when he heard the toad start to beat box, and hearing mic check 1, 2. Zero still had his hand covering his face, now shook his head. This was to be his summoning, _fucking hell_, he thought. 

"Look, I am rude boy, 
yeah,
I don't give fuck, 
chicks call me python, 
yeah,
Mr Big Enough,
Yeah, 
I can get it up,
Red Bull, Keep it up,
Swimming Pool, Deep Enough,
Chris Brown, beat it up,
I don't mean black eyes,
Nah, I mean that side, 
Up in the air, 
tugging hair like toni & guy,"​
His hands swaying and his head bobbing as he rapped. Meanwhile Zero just stared at the toad dumbfounded. Was this toad for real? Was this some sort of joke? Was he on T.V? _Please_, let him be on T.V. He didn't want a summoning this... _shitty_. Yamamoto went upto him, but the Toad was so absorbed in himself he barely noticed as he began to rhyme another verse. 

Yamamoto closed his hand and made a fist, before bringing it down swiftly onto the toads head. Who let out a yelp. He looked up challengingly at Yamamoto, but then saw the expression on Yamma's face, which seem to say. _Cut the fucking shit_, but Yamma didn't speak a word. The toad looked at his feet, or the amphibian equivalent. His webbed hands together, as his feet went went over each other. 

"Tsch, Listen. I am now you're Boss. You are gonna be my summoning. Any problems, or do you want another thump?" He asked daringly. 

"Ayytttttt, you look pretty hench fam. So I got your back fam" The Toad said, before slapping his hand down and with drawing out a large summoning contract. "Name's Gamichi. Sign here bruv and together we will run tings!" 

Yamma shook his head, he must of been a mad man to join forces with this frog, but he agreed with Zero. They needed to get stronger and this was certainly one way. He swiftly brought his thumb across his teeth, drawing blood and signing his name on the contract.

"Y
A
M
A
M
O
T
O

T
A
K
A
S
H
I"​
*Zero Inugami*
_'Tale as old as time'_

Zero was shocked at just how quickly and bluntly she spoke. And the slight little insult, which may of not meant to be. But it stung Zero all the same. It basically meant so far Zero was only holding her back. If he didn't have a sorry-athon, earlier he may of started one now. He took all she said wordlessly, what could he say? _Yeah your right I am slow and shit?_ He backed away as she stacked up hand seal after hand seal, the concentration on her face cute and a bit sexy. Zero smiled at her face of cute concentration, nearly bringing a laugh to his lips. 

He watched her as she spoke a language he could not comprehend. However she sounded extremely seductive when she spoke. The sound was a sexy whisper. The sound then made complete sense, as a red panther now stood before them. It was her animal summoning. The panther eyed Zero and showed clear hostility towards him, which was proven by the short growl at him. 

He then watched the Panther and Tifa exchange words, Tifa clearly the more dominate of the too. He smiled, as his mind drifted as to what she was like when she was in the bedroom. He was then snapped out of his thoughts when Tifa told the panther to allow him to ride him... What? He had to straddle a dog...? Yamamoto was clearly uncomfortable at the fact. 

"Erm... Are you sure? ... I mean there is enough room on there... For both of us?" He suggested, hoping she would agree. 

*Yamamoto Takashi LT*
_'Be my guest'_

Yamamoto laughed and put his hands up smiling, "Whoa there, I never said that I hated Fuzen." He said smiling but confused as to where she got that idea. 

"Yeah... Well your abilities looked cool." He explained as to why he asked about her abilities.

He followed her words, interesting he thought, sexy and powerful. Good combo, one he clearly liked. "I'm impressed, beautiful and strong, rare thing to see." He said smiling complimenting her.


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT

*She thought about the suggestion at first before agreeing to it. She's even faster than Kain, so she'd have to probably keep stopping to allow them to catch up. If they were all going at the same speed it would be easier.

"Alright then, we'll both ride on Kain. It'll allow us to travel at a fast but equal speed," she beamed, almost as if the flowers came alive as she did. The girl jumped on to the back of the beast, followed by Zero.

"Hold on to tight! It's gonna get kinda bumpy~," she smirked before having Kain set off, racing through the village. Zero was holding on to her waist as they ascended up the bumpy mountains, causing things almost as big as mountains to bounce in sync.
----------------------------​*
Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra searched through the countless rails of vibrant dresses, all seeming too ... girly. It was the truth that Lyra wasn't your typical 'girly girl'. Most of the time she'd be putting on a dress was to impress Kyo or his family, with this case being the latter ... and a stroke of the former.

"Kyo! _*KYO!*_" Lyra called out to him but she was so far lost in the store, he probably couldn't hear her over the music. Rolling her eyes, she grabbed the first dress she could find which was a floral-print one. It had an average shape, and the floral print was nice. Well Lyra was a sucker for flowers, so the dress was probably a bucket of vomit to anyone else.

"Hello there miss! Do you need any help?" A friendly-looking woman with ginger locks approached her, offering a helping hand.
"Help with what?" Lyra asked, almost clueless to the service.
"Stylist service. I can help pick out your out outfit and also give you a mini-makeover!" The woman beamed, almost excited about her job. Lyra simply rolled her eyes, knowing there was a catch.
"And how much will this cost?"
"2000 ryo, plus the cost of the items."
"Fine fine," Lyra sighed before being whisked away into a sort of beauty parlour that was in full view of the store. 

"Wait, I'm not so sure about this!" 
"Just relax~!"
​---​
"Mr. Aosuki!"

The woman ran up to the man, not even giving him a chance to respond. She dragged him over to where Lyra was standing behind a curtain.

"Presenting your new fiance!"



"This is so uncomfortable ..."


----------



## Alpha (Jul 30, 2011)

*Zero Inugami *
_'It's All Coming Back To Me Now'_

Zero felt his heart beat increase in tempo... Why? They were just going to ride on her Panther together... It was logical, that was all... Wasn't it? He questioned himself. He didn't know the reason for it, as there was no reason to it. It was not logical, she did not like him... So why was he reacting like this? _Pull yourself together, fanboy_. Zero thought belittling himself. 

However everything about her, just exuded beauty. Zero was like a moth to flame, when ever she smiled. It was as if, the darkness in this world needed only her smile and even the most depraved and darkest parts of this world would be lit up, with light and beauty. The aura around her, let off such a sweet and enticing feeling. Anyone in her immediate presence was effected by it, it would turn the most hateful people into the kindest. Yet this was only her smile... Imagine a Jutsu? 

As she got on with a free flowing grace, Zero followed her on. Swinging his leg over the panther, he was parked tightly against her. His face near her neck, she smelt so... good! He thought, as he smiled. He was without doubt the luckiest and most happy guy on the planet right that second. He was lucky she was turned away from him so she couldn't see his idiotic grin which seemed to be permanent feature on his face now. 

Zero thought she was exaggerating when she said things were going to get bumpy, but she was serious. As soon as they shot off from the stand still start, Zero was nearly knocked off. When they reached the mountain things proceeded to get worse. Instinctively, he lent into the soft body of Tifa, whilst bringing his arms around and grabbing onto whatever he could for life. What ever he now had handfuls of, they were _so soft_! And extremely large, he inspected what he was holding by touch, giving them small and sequenced squeezes as he tried to figure out what he was holding onto.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 30, 2011)

*Akina and Alis LT*

Akina felt sad about not seeing ReiMei for a few months and sat in a chair, holding Alis's hand not saying anything it was time to go. She had no clue where she needed to go and it was not here with her family, it was a outsider and wanted to be with ReiMei the most. She felt so low, "I am weak if I am thinking of sucide at the moment." "When you are miles away, your love will never will fade, become strong for your child Akina." Spike snuck passed Itsuki and jumped on Alis's bed as he had a marker in his mouth and wanted to coomunicate. Spike wrote on the sheets of the bed. Alis open her eyes and looked down as she read Spike question. "Like brother, like sister. Does Hakro think Hakro is low, but the branded is lower than him? Spike, I think he hates Darshia the most and what mistakes I did with him." Akina heard what her mom had said and gather up the courage. Spike was going to write something else but save it as Itsuki walked in and Spike cover up the writting as he lays down, his under belly would be grayish from the marker.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro was mad at this as he kicked open the door to his mom's room. "Itsuki, ReiMei is not leaving intill he gets his permission to marry Akina. Why tear them apart, when she finally found someone that she loves on her own? It is bull s*** and don't be a dirt bag from not really being your child. I know you raised me, but the only thing I am too you is a wild card in your pile of a family. I know you hate my dad but he save your a** when you needed it and what my mom did to keep him alive. This is why I am so jeoulouse of Akina she has everything that I don't have and I want to keep it that she does not what I had planned in her head for both of us to died at the same time. Everyone is going to died and you can't do anything about it. Stripped you of nothing. ReiMei is a two faced person who is confused in everything that is going on, does not know what side to be on, I feel the same way as I feel like I should joined the branded next. Enough about me, for two broken hearts let them joined to healed." Ichibi as thinking this is goint to cause another fight between son and father. Hakro pulled out two necklace as it had a gothic heart ripped in half as it had latches on it to lock in place to be created whole again and walked out as he did not need to be apart of this family anymore.

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

Akina,Hakro and his wolves back off and got out of the way of the mist that was surrounding them. Hakro did a few handseals as he did a few handseals as he did th jutsu falcon bomb. As he created a falcon out of lighting, around the room to strike their oppent they were facing. Akina did a few handseals as she did a few handseals to created a wind from her palms and control the wind with the lightining and the mist as it hit  Shorimo. The guy dodge the weapons that was aimed at him, but got hit but the tornado that was combine with the mist and lighting. Shorimo did a few handseals as he did swamp of the under ground as the swamp pulled everyone in as he may everyone stuck and made a few handseals to smashed everyone with bricks that the building was made of. Akina made a few handseals from the bricks stopped from smashing them to death.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai- Hunt Sanu: Battle area Forest*

Sakurai walked upon Sanu Kaguya, the person he was looking for with the help of Worm who sniffed him out. Sakurai thought about how they he helped his with a mission just the other day. He did think that it was strange for that guy to leave without a word and just take the reward money. Sakurai shook the thoughts from his head and spoke at his target. *"So the information wasn't lying. You were here in this general area."* Sakurai put his hands in his pockets and his insects began to crawl out from the exit holes in his skin and his clothes. Sakurai ordered them to scamper away from him and begin to surround the area. At the same time he made a couple of insect clones next to him. *"Its nice to meet you again. Although its under another light.... You've been charged for abandoning your village and joining a rogue shinobi group. I'm here to take you in, dead or alive."* He knew it was bad form to enter this way under these circumstances the way he did, but it couldn't be helped. When he took on a job he had to see it through until the end, especially when it deals with betraying your own village. To do that in these fearful times is unforgivable.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai- Hunt Sanu: Battle area Forest*
> 
> Sakurai walked upon Sanu Kaguya, the person he was looking for with the help of Worm who sniffed him out. Sakurai thought about how they he helped his with a mission just the other day. He did think that it was strange for that guy to leave without a word and just take the reward money. Sakurai shook the thoughts from his head and spoke at his target. *"So the information wasn't lying. You were here in this general area."* Sakurai put his hands in his pockets and his insects began to crawl out from the exit holes in his skin and his clothes. Sakurai ordered them to scamper away from him and begin to surround the area. At the same time he made a couple of insect clones next to him. *"Its nice to meet you again. Although its under another light.... You've been charged for abandoning your village and joining a rogue shinobi group. I'm here to take you in, dead or alive."* He knew it was bad form to enter this way under these circumstances the way he did, but it couldn't be helped. When he took on a job he had to see it through until the end, especially when it deals with betraying your own village. To do that in these fearful times is unforgivable.



*Kaguya Sanu*(Liquid Time)

Sanu was bored he had come to train in this area of the forest yet once again he was interrupted.

*"So the information wasn't lying. You were here in this general area."*

He cocked his head to the side in and uncaring manner as he saw Sakurai begin to speak again. It was annoying having him appear just when he started training. Sanu wanted to smash his face in. 

*"Its nice to meet you again. Although its under another light.... You've been charged for abandoning your village and joining a rogue shinobi group. I'm here to take you in, dead or alive."*

"DING DING DING"

A bell seemingly went off in Sanu's head it was time for him to smash this idiots face in for even trying him. He looked around to see the bug boy had creates bug clones. Sanu shook his head trying to control his laughter. This was too easy to him he almost felt sorry...well almost.

" Honestly I gotta school you in the ways of despair? I know you may have some flashy bug tricks but are those even gonna catch me? Good lucking seeing as I can fight from a distance too except if mind hits there are no second chances. "

Sanu immediately fired his Teshi Sendan at the bug clones as he fired a string of near infine shots at the clones he began to spin firing at a 360 degree angle. Sanu knew from last time his bugs were gonna be trouble yet it would be fun to slash them in half.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai- Hunt Sanu: Battle area Forest*

Sakurai wasn't surprised with his attitude. Sanu felt the same way he did when Sakurai first met him, and the admiration Sakurai had for him turned into disappointment. 

He remembered how this guy fought and knew if he wasn't going to be able to keep up with this guy in fighting in speed. Sanu began to fire off bone bullets at his insects and eventually into a 360* spin. Sakurai was too late to react to this guy's attack and was hit quite a few times with bullets before he expanded a few insects in front of him to hold of the attack for now. Sakurai began a set of hand signs. His insect clones began to fall back seeing as they weren't going to be able to attack him directly when he was using this move. About half the bugs that were made out of the insect clones were killed off. Although they began to reform with the Kikichu insects that were sent into the surrounding area. 
*[2 Insect Clones][20,000 Insects sent into area][18,000 Remain][10,792 w/Sakurai]*
Sakurai finished his hand seals and 3,000 insects that he had with him were now mutating into ants. Once they hit the ground they began to burrow all around Sakurai digging himself underneath the ground. All this happened without Sanu noticing because he was too busy spinning...
*[12,000 Ants(1 kikichu=4 ants)][7,792 Kikichu insects]*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Sakurai- Hunt Sanu: Battle area Forest*
> 
> Sakurai wasn't surprised with his attitude. Sanu felt the same way he did when Sakurai first met him, and the admiration Sakurai had for him turned into disappointment.
> 
> ...


*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)
Sanu was no idiot he had remembered how the experiment was killed it was held into place was his bugs that could dig underground. Sanu switched his stance and leaped into the air soaring high due to his strength. Sanu spun his body doing and acrobatic spin in the air creating distance between them as he hid in the trees. Sanu had remembered his fight with the girl tifa and realized his new opponent wasn't even half as fast or strong but could beat him if he got too lazy. Sanu modified his upper arm bone and produced a bone blade as he pulled it from his arm a new bone reformed in it's spot almost instantaneously.


Sanu readied his steps and looked along the area the bugs were bound to be in the millions yet his calculations were off due to not knowing. He used his incredible speed to disappear tree to tree in the surrounding area going in a loop while trying to find a weak point to strike him fast and hard without the bugs backlashing.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai- Hunt Sanu: Battle Field Forest*

The ants began to dig Sakurai downward into the earth itself until he was completely secure. The entrance whole sealed itself off and his insects began to carve their way further into the ground. Sakurai's insect clones only stood waiting for the orders of their master, completely ignoring Sanu. *"I can't communicate with my bugs without knowing what is happening up above... Ahh, maybe that will work."* Sakurai clasped his hands together and long hairs began to grow from his skin and through his clothing. These hairs allowed Sakurai to sense the vibrations of living beings. Even though he was only doing it through the ground which halved his sensing ability and muffled the movements a bit, but he was still able to sense Sanu running around. At the same time Sakurai was ordering his ants to carve out a cubbyhole for Sakurai and many air holes leading its way to it from the surface.

*note*The air holes are bug size meaning not very noticeable unless you see ants coming out. *end note*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She was now traveling through a forest with a small lake near by. The wind started to pick up as the leaves blew past her. The paper in her hand was being held tightly, as if she didn't want to lose it, but it was also slightly crumpling as she did so. She then came to a halt, and decided to look at the note that was given to her by a messenger bird only hours ago. She could have assumed it was Peacecraft's. The note had said:



> *Client:* Sir Fokunowa XIV
> *Rank:* S
> *Slots:*
> Thalia
> ...



She looked back up to the sky as she continued to run through the forest. Why was she given this mission? It seemed tough, even for her. Why wasn't she given any partners? There were plenty of men that the Mugenshi had, they could have used any of them, but they sent her. Was it to test her skill? Even so it was still to much for her alone.

She then continued forward, as she saw someone she had recognized, running through the trees. That kid, he was a bone release user correct? She quickly jumped and tackled him to the ground. 

"Sanu was it? I know we're enemies, but we've helped each other before, and as long as that masked menace isn't here I think we're fine. So, what to help me on this mission?"

She didn't acknowledge that he were in a fight or that other guy, she was only paying attention to Sanu.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She was now traveling through a forest with a small lake near by. The wind started to pick up as the leaves blew past her. The paper in her hand was being held tightly, as if she didn't want to lose it, but it was also slightly crumpling as she did so. She then came to a halt, and decided to look at the note that was given to her by a messenger bird only hours ago. She could have assumed it was Peacecraft's. The note had said:
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu was speeding along until even his relexes couldn't catch it he was thrown to the ground. He felt a soft substance on his chest which alarmed him until he realized they were breasts. He got a nose bleed from the sheer fact this girls breasts were so close to his face. He snapped out of his thoughts when he saw her lips start to move. She was the thalia girl he had met before she was asking for help from him. He had wanted to snub her just like she snubbed Vanitas but it did seem exciting to go on a mission and get some training in. 

" Sure anything for a pretty girl such as yourself but i have one request can you remove your knee from my groin."

Sanu had almost passed out by the fact it felt like someone had hit his groin with a brick. Had it been any other part of his body he would have tanked it but the groin was his most special part. He remembered at that last second he was still in a abttle with Sakurai and needed to keep moving. Sanu used his razor sharp bone spikes that he created with his back to lift them into the air. Before he grabbed her and detached from the bones.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai- Hunt Sanu and Thalia Warholic: Battle field Forest*

Sakurai's ants began to give him more direct access to the surface allowing his sensing hair ability to reach outside his cubbyhole. Although now something was different. Sakurai sensed Sanu was tackled to the ground and it was by a smaller person. *"Whether or not she is here, if she gets in my way she will be dealt with."* Sakurai began using his Insect cocoon breeding more kikichu insects as his clones walked up to both of them staring them down until they spoke. *"Warning. This man is a criminal, if you decide to aide him you will be dealt with in the same manner. There is no escape, I am Sakurai Aburame and I'm collecting this missing nin."*

*hint*You can not talk with the clone, he used it as a speaker. He can not directly talk to the clone.*end hint*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She got off of Sanu at his request, she didn't want to make her "partner" angry with her. She turned around to see two clones of some strange guy. He had asked:

*"Warning. This man is a criminal, if you decide to aide him you will be dealt with in the same manner. There is no escape, I am Sakurai Aburame and I'm collecting this missing nin."*

SHe sighed as she calmly said:

"What makes you think I'm going to aid him in this battle of yours? Who's to say I didn't just tackle him to help you capture him, and then continue to hit him in the groin to stop his movements? Really you shouldn't assume things, it makes you look like a ass."

She brushed her hair back with her long black gloves as she continued:

"However I do have something to ask, I have a mission I need to complete, a S-Rank one at that, so I thought I would need some help. So how about you two help me with that and then I split my rewards evenly with you two, and then you guys can proceed with this mission of yours."

She wasn't sure if he'd buy this, but if he was able to keep up with Sanu in this battle then he must be strong to some extent, and she needed help with this mission.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sakurai- Hunt Kaguya Sanu & Thalia Warholic: Battlefield Forest* *[+4,000 kikichu insects]*

Sakurai turned his insect clones away from the woman and towards Sanu who was now on the ground. Kikichu insects began to converge around him while at the same time going around Thalia and even leaving an exit for her to leave at any time, still seeming to be a non-threat combatant. Sakurai's insects began to fly into the air in a spindle formation around Sanu coiling before the snake strikes. *"Its time to give up Suna."*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She sighed, this guy wasn't listening. She didn't have time for this. She quickly grabbed Sanu and jumped out of the small opening he gave her. She had a bounty on her head already from what Seiferoth told her, higher then most shinobi of her age, so catching her would have been worse more important for this bug user once he found out who she was. She jumped from tree to tree while carrying Sanu. She didn't know how far or fast this other guy was, so she couldn't risk it.

After she got out of the forest she set Sanu down and then looked at him.

"Now that that's over with we should get moving."


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 30, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi*

_Stronger_


The word resounded through Seito's mind, fragmenting his thoughts with the essence of it's definition. To gain strength, to exceed and ascend his current limits. That was what he required. Lids fell idly over the amethyst orbs resting within his head, the half-open eyes gazing downwards to a formation of pebbles below. At the tips of his fingers, Seito felt a power slowly building. Coagulating in his digits, his physical energies meshed with the strength of his mind and soul culminating in the formation of invisible strings... an imperceptible accumulation of his will and drive.

The chakra threads shot outwards to the stone below, each of the ten strings grasping an individual and separate rock. A quick twitch of his pinky affirmed what he had already come to know as second nature. The rock wiggled, responding to the dextrous movement of Seito's hands. A moment of silence and stagnancy punctuated this from his next endeavor...

With as much speed and coordination as he could muster, the young puppeteer flung his hands outwards, fingers writhing into different alignments and forcing the stones mid-air. The shape of a triangle readily apparent from the levitating earth...

..But there were imperfections in the structure..

 Despite his innate ability with the strings, he had yet to acquire the precision he needed to fulfill his dreams. With half a heart he allowed the rocks to fall back to the ground, his chakra dissipating into the warm breeze blanketing his village.

With a nod, the chakra burst outwards once more.. latching onto the stones.

_Better get it right this time..._


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She sighed, this guy wasn't listening. She didn't have time for this. She quickly grabbed Sanu and jumped out of the small opening he gave her. She had a bounty on her head already from what Seiferoth told her, higher then most shinobi of her age, so catching her would have been worse more important for this bug user once he found out who she was. She jumped from tree to tree while carrying Sanu. She didn't know how far or fast this other guy was, so she couldn't risk it.
> 
> ...


*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)
Everything was moving to fast for him it seemed like a blur as thalia seemed to fly from tree to tree. Sanu hadn't registered what happened yet, he only looked up at her wondering what was going to happen. He remembered of the mission she had told him about was it really that important? As they finally found a clearing beyond the trees Sanu was set on the ground. She seemed to have massive strength to rag doll him around like that he wondered how his groin was even still working. As she looked at him she spoke beautifully as she always did something about her always seemed to unease and calm Sanu at the same time. As he nodded after listening to her he rose up looking in each direction before stating his question. 

" So this mission of yours what direction is it? "

Sanu gazed around still looking for the right direction even without prior knowledge.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia she looked at her note again, it said the organization was going to try to take over Fuzengakure next. She didn't want to save it partially because she hated _some_ of the people there. Turning to Sanu she said:

"Well we'll head towards a camp near Fuzen, where a group called the Crazy 88's are located, we take them out and then head to Kumogakure. Does that sound like a plan?"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> Thalia she looked at her note again, it said the organization was going to try to take over Fuzengakure next. She didn't want to save it partially because she hated _some_ of the people there. Turning to Sanu she said:
> 
> "Well we'll head towards a camp near Fuzen, where a group called the Crazy 88's are located, we take them out and then head to Kumogakure. Does that sound like a plan?"



As he turned to thalia she began to tell of the mission specs and Sanu nodded again in agreement. It was such a long time since he had to go anywhere around Fuzengakure his old home. It was funny in and ironic way he had cursed the very place that held him seeing as fate had traded his parents for fuzen. 

" Sure that sounds like a plan on our way there do you mind telling me if there are mission requirements or is this mainly and assassination?"

His eyebrow raised in a quizical manner as he tried to understand full what he had agreed too.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

" Sure that sounds like a plan on our way there do you mind telling me if there are mission requirements or is this mainly and assassination?"

She thought about it for a second, and then recited:

Assassinate the head of it all, O-Ren Ishii. She's currently in a wealthy traveler town south of Kumogakure. Kill her faction, the Crazy 88's. It's consists of around 100 skilled swordsman. They are currently hanging around an camp near Fuzen, hidden in a forest. Finally, capture her assistant, Soshi Fatake who was once part of the Branded. She is weak and has no offensive skills, but she is however a medic and also a skilled sensor. She is with O-Ren, and may attempt to heal her. She cannot die, or the mission is failed. Is that all the information you need? If so I recommend we take out the Crazy Eights as fast as possible."

She then looked in the direction of Fuzengakure, ready to get going.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sakurai-Losing the Target*

Sakurai used his hairs to feel what had just happened. He felt no movement no breathing, not even if he concentrated enough to sense a heartbeat. His target had vanished with this girl. She had to be strong if she were to take him so quickly, but just in case he sent out to signal one of the clones to notify him of anything. By stomping his foot once if the enemies had escaped and twice for them to somehow be standing still or something, anything to just know what happened. Sakurai concentrated and sensed one thump. *"They've escaped. She took Sanu, my target, and ran off with him. After I paid for his location and wasted all of my time searching for him just to be taken away so easily... Wait."* Sakurai ordered his insects to burrow him out of the ground and begin to collapse the cubbyhole and even the air holes that were created. Sakurai retracted his sensor hairs and contacted his clones to return to him with the Intel. 

His clones showed up with his insects that began to reenter their hiding places. *"You, clone!"* Sakurai pointed, *"Describe what she looked like!"* Sakurai thought hard that this girl couldn't be a regular persn who just happened to take this guy away. He stated his purpose and warned her not to interfere. She had to be someone who was dangerous and could be allied with him. Sakurai opened the book and began to flip through the pages. *"Is she in this book? Do any of them look like this would be her?"* The clones began to flip through the pages and stopped at one page in particular. It repeatedly poked at the picture of a girl with brunette hair. It read dangerous, high class ninja. Approach with extreme caution. Thalia Warholic is an ascending ninja that continues to get stronger. Bounty twenty million ryo, wanted for abandoning Fuzengakure and forming a rogue shinobi group. Has relations with Hotaru, Tifa Warholic and Date Uchiha. *"So it was you who took my prey.... I'll remember this, and know that I'll never forget that face."*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> " Sure that sounds like a plan on our way there do you mind telling me if there are mission requirements or is this mainly and assassination?"
> 
> ...



Sanu sent his trademark evil smile to no one in particular. He had been waiting so long to lay waste to so many people to show his power. He looked at her with a surge of confidence that almost was tangible.

" Well then what are we waiting for? Lets go kill these son of a bitches and take that bitch back to were we need and I've got just the jutsu for it. "

Sanu continued to smirk as he began to mvoe in the direction of Fuzen.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Akira*












Walking towards a shack, Akira tightened the cloak around his body as he ventured closer. Two teenage boy's laughing could be heard from quite a distance away, and then a little mumbling here or there. "Hmmm.." Akira's cold eyes scanned the shack from afar but from what he could tell, it was more like an old abandoned ramen shop from long ago, barely standing on it's own as it is. 

"What a damn shame!! Ahhhhh!! Fucking Fuzengakure is the last front line of some war with some jack asses who wanna rule the world. I'm not gonna be caught up in someone else's war, right Arch?" "You said it lover. I only joined up with that Angel group to get a little more money for us but..it turned out to be some sort of Anbu place who wanted to control you like a puppet. I'm not down for that at all." "Yeah, that place was tits up from the get go, haha. I'm pretty sure the branded are going to wipe them out soon enough. I'm glad we got out while we could." Akira's sandals rustled up dirt on the path he walked. 

A light cloud of sand drifted out of his pockets he sowed into his robes and drifted behind the shack that stood about 100 feet or so away from him then. Preforming a continuous string of hand seals as he walked towards the two men talking, he kept silent. 

Finishing with the snake seal, he slowly unclasped his hands and put them at his sides as he neared the shack and finally saw the two men embracing one another, lightly kissing each other. Stopping mid stride, Akira then turned the point of his toes toward them both. "Ahem.." The two men softly parted lips and smiled at one another, then towards Akira. "Ohhhhhhhh, Mummy-chan. Whatcha want?" Going back to another, the boy in red playfully bit onto his lovers necklace. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Keiichi Song said:


> Mission For Pervy​
> An Angel's Request
> Rank:A
> Client: Raphael
> ...



*Kuzunoha*

Walking down a dirt road, Kuzu felt the breeze blowing softly into her hair and hear the constant chirping of birds around her. She couldn't help but to smile as she looked around, in the orchid she was in. "Hmm. The manor should be this way." 

Walking still, she could help but think of what kind of summoning scroll awaited for her to sign it. _'Maybe it's something cool, like a Dragon, or Monkey! That would be really cool....I would hate to have toads._ Kuzunoha shuttered at the thought.

Then, something caught her eye off in the distance. A large, blueish dark building in the distance. Everything in front of it seemed like it was it's front yard. A 50 foot water fountain, numerous statues and trimmed bushes that resembled animals. Tapping her chin she looked at it, "That must be the place. I should hurry up and go back right after this. Hopefully I can train with whatever summoning I can get!"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She pulled out her scythe as she ran towards Fuzen with Sanu. He was right, they shouldn't waste time now. They charged for about thirty minutes, Thalia being ahead of Sanu as she was faster, and then when they were up on a cliff, fifty feet above the enemies camp, she stopped. She waited for Sanu to catch up, and once he did she claimed:

"Okay I'll go first. These guys are extremely skilled in Kenjutsu, but they have no Ninjutsu what so ever, so it's easiest to attack from a distance. I would use my A-Rank attack right now, as it'd finish them all off, but then I'd run out of chakra, and that would be bad. Plus I need to save it for that battle with the leader and the sensor. It can't kill so it's perfect for capturing."

She then looked down at the group, and then jumped, shooting electricity into her scythe. As she landed she sliced one completely in half that was off guard, not expecting her. She could see the shocked faces as both halves of the man fell to their respective sides. The blood dripped off of her scythe as she looked at everyone, quickly taking out their swords.

99 vs 2. 

She liked these odds.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 31, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi*

_''Haa....ha.....haa......hah...''_

Heavy panting filled the prairie air, glistening globes of sweat dripping down Seito's face as he repeated the pattern. His wrists flicked and fingers writhed, strings of energy glued to stones whipping invisibly through the environment. The rocks rose up into a perfect triangle shape, the goal of the young Kikuchi. 

But he did not stop there.

Wiping the grin of satisfaction from the canvas of his face, he made fancy footwork, his left leg dashing ahead and crossing his right. A quick twirl accompanied by flying strings, his digits eagerly shifting to create the new formation. As he made his full spin, the stones had reconfigured into the shape of a circle. 

Slowly, but surely, he was getting better with his control. Ebony cloth laid bare across the pale arms supporting them, also drenched in sweat. Within those obsidian-hued sleeves lied holsters outfitted with kunai and shuriken, lining the fabric of his cloak.

Time to step up from the stepping stones.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She pulled out her scythe as she ran towards Fuzen with Sanu. He was right, they shouldn't waste time now. They charged for about thirty minutes, Thalia being ahead of Sanu as she was faster, and then when they were up on a cliff, fifty feet above the enemies camp, she stopped. She waited for Sanu to catch up, and once he did she claimed:
> 
> ...



As they arrived at the top of the Cliff Sanu watched as she moved into action so agile yet beauitful in the kill. It almost brought a tear to Sanu's eye at how awesome it was to see that. He quickly modified his humerus and then created a bone sword. He pulled it out as the new bone replaced it almost instantaneously Sanu pulled another from his left allowing him so Have two blades. As he dived to the ground he let the blades hang as he fell he gripped the first one and threw it with all his strength. It skyrocketed into one of the swordsmans eyes nearly ripping his head of it's shoulders but breaking his neck horribly. As he finally made it to the ground he smirked and looked at thalia.


" 97 vs 2 those odds seem heavily in our favor. "

he flicked his remaining bone blade before charging in a evil smile on his face as he was going to kill as many as he could.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She watched as Sanu jumped down, killing two more of the men. So now it was ninety seven huh? One charged at her, but at his speed she easily dodged his incoming sword. She threw her scythe right past him, and he quickly looked at it, wondering why she had missed at such close range. Thalia quickly reached inside her cloak and pulled out her pike, and quickly swiped at the mans chest. He had reacted in time though jumping back. All Thalia did was smile, as she pulled her right hand back, and the scythe came flying towards her, hitting the gut straight in the spine and then in the head, and then the scythe came into her hand.

A rush of three more came running towards her, she knew she was faster than them, and she seemed more skilled over all actually, but if she were overwhelmed then she could have been defeated. She kicked off of her scythe, which was in the ground, and jumped into the air. She slashed with her pike, stabbing through one of them, and then pushed the guys body into a second one, killing him as well. Suddenly the third person charged at her from behind and she again, motioned her right arm, commanding the scythe to get closer to her. It sliced the man in half and she looked at the others.

She started to spin her scythe and threw it towards a crowd of ten men. Five of them were able to jump out of the way, two of them were able to block it with their impressive swordsman ship, only knocking them back. As for the other three they were easily sliced in half.

90 vs 2.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu couldn't enjoy the bloody corpses Thalia had just made he would just have to make his own. As these swordman were masters some had launched at Sanu with superior agility. With a simple flick razor sharp spikes extended from Sanu's skin making the first swordsman go face first his brain and face pierced by the spike. Sani laughed as he spun and grabbed the dead swordsmans leg and used it as a shield as he threw the limp corpse at the others. While using that as a distaction Sanu charged forward using his skills to seeming glide through and create the bone spikes and his palms elbows knees and shoulders and sliced through as lest five of them. He twirled his left hand with his remaining bone blade and sliced the abdomen of one of the surprised swordsman and then using his incredible strength Sanu ripped him in half. 6 were done a few more to go as Sanu looked at the gore he had just created it excited him.

One of the swordsman infused his chakra into his swing creating a seeimingly innocent sonic boom. The attack seemed to be unblockable yet Sanu used his acrobatic taijutsu to redirect another sowrdsman body with his spikes into the jutsu. Sanu loved using them as meat shields all the more blood for him. As he began to be covered in the gore his thrust for bloodshed and chaos rose higher and higher. The ground around him seemingly needing more blood as if it was calling to him to be fed more blood. Sanu stood from his position and let started to fire a few teshi sendans into a swordsmans face ripping it apart as it seemingly explodes from all the impacts from the bone bullets.

81 v 2

This was the most fun Sanu ever had with training it was like he was a kid in his favorite candy store.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sakurai-Sting Mission part 3*

Sakurai wondered into the forest following worm, but wondered why it had gotten so quiet. *"Hmmm..."* Sakurai clasped his hands together and long hairs grew from his body even going through his clothing. He could feel strong reverberations. *"Buzzing?"* Sakurai quickly sent out his insects covering his entire body. *"Transformation jutsu."* Sakurai held a hand sign and all his insects began to take the shape of a bush. He saw the ninjas in front of him patrolling the area.* 'I must be near their base camp. Are they working for the Branded or something?'* One of them stopped and brought out a pack of cigarettes. "Want one?" The other one raised his hand, "no I don't smoke, and doesn't that make you bees less reactive?" He laughed, "no not at all! If anything they become more agitated and fight harder." It wasn't hard for Sakurai to get the jump on them with the help of the stealthy kikichu insects. They marched their way over and around the two ninja. "Well I guess our break is over." He threw down the cigarette and lifted his foot then just as quickly rubbed the embers out. But instead of hearing the regular foot to ground contact he heard a crunch. "Huh? Ahhh! We're surrounded!" They began their hand seals but Sakurai couldn't have that happen and used insect sphere on both of them. They were covered in kikichu bugs, and there wasn't a single spot of flesh showing. Their screams were muffled by the insects and Sakurai walked out of his hidden spot and began to make his way over to their base using his sensing hair to guide him.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 31, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

The young puppeteer strolled quietly down the alleys of the Hidden Sand, marks of dried sweat and hints of exhaustion rolling off his presence. He dripped tension and determination, carrying himself with unseen resolve as the padded ground held to each gentle footfall. His right hand wandered, rising through the spaces of his aura to casually unveil the ebony strands of hair from his shining facial features.

His destination? A wall. Only a wall. The coarse sandstone beckoned his attention, drawing those violet optics into a whole new world. To him, the structure was more than a barrier. It was a mirror, letting him peer inwards as it reflected the whole of his self through his actions.

From within the confines of his black garment, Seito's chakra threads flared into life. Some grasping the handle of a kunai, others the centre of a shuriken. Energy flowed through the cold and lifeless steel, imposing Seito's will over the material.

It was time to test his meddle, master his metal.

With above-average speed, the Kikuchi's arms extended outwards and quickly crossed over his chest. His arms and hands contorted, itching digits furiously dictating the motions of the items they metaphysically held. Seven gleaming streaks of iron and three spinning shuriken issued forth from his sleeves, approaching the wall with reckless abandon.

_Tch, tchtchtchtchtch_

''...Damn.''

His aim was still slightly off. Within his mind's eye he had envisioned the Sunagakure symbol, trying to project it onto the wall before him. Even though he hadn't flung enough weapons to make a definitive shape, he could still tell that his accuracy was off...

...And that sandstone mirror showed him what he really was:

_Incomplete_

A sigh escaped him, the hot breath brushing against his lavender lips.

''..Time to go home.''


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Akira*

As the two men cuddled against one another, Akira slowly extended his covered arm from the cloak and revealed a couple of pictures. With two resembling these two men. "It seems as if I'm suppose to cut you two down and bring you to the drop off point. What a pity." Suddenly the two guys who were in the midst of being in love in the warm sunlight, steadily became serious as they examined Akira.

"So..they sent *you* after us. Who are you anyways and where do your allegiances lie?" Akira blankly looked at the man who just talked and focused his eyes onto him. "My allegiance lies with the Sand village, but Fuzengakure was so kind to offer me a home away from home as I hone my powers. But there will be no bribing in this situation...unless you can come up with 500,000 ryo......no? I thought not." Stuffing the two pictures away he noticed that both of the men drew out scrolls from their pockets. 

"Do you think we'll just go down without a fight?" Akira only drew out his hands from within his cloak as he looked at both of the men in front of him. "No. I thought you would resist, but it is futile. If you give up now, you will only be tied up a little and not in a near death state...or dead." Both of the men grinned as two small poofs of smoke busted forth from the scrolls. Revealing two massive metal hooks in the opposite hand of each other. 

*Kuzunoha*

Walking up to the door, she simply knocked then looked around at the scenery. "Wow...this is some crazy stuff this guy has." The door lightly creaked open, revealing an elderly maid from within. _"He...iss....waaatyng..in...the studee...Madam...for you..."_ "Thank you." Kuzu simply nodded at the old lady and showed a somewhat pity demeanor as she noticed this old ladies eyes were glazed over with a blue like film. 

Making her way to the staircase, she looked back to where the old lady was, and she was already gone as well as, the door was silently shut. Hearing light footsteps ahead of her, she quickly turned to see the old woman had already passed her on the stair well._ "Diss.....Vay.."_

"...that was weird." Kuzu lightly bit her lip, then pressed forward. Slowly following the lady that climbed the stairs in front of her.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*


"*KYAAAAAH~~~!!*"​
A high-pitched yelp escaped her cherry lips, causing the trees to waver and Kain to stop dead in his tracks.

"_T-Tifa...?_"
"It's nothing ... let's continue with haste," she breathed with Kain nodding at her commands. He jumped up a few rocks, gracefully gliding past trees and on to the sugar brown stones. 

But when she let out that scream back then ... it wasn't just spontaneous. She swore she felt someone squeeze her boobs, and it could've only been Zero. For now she stayed silent, not wanting to make the situation akward. By now the young teenager's hands were wrapped around her waist, which was okay... she guessed. Well it would've been much worse if Date was riding behind her.

"We're here!" Kain announced like a tour guide. It was a cave made of the same sugar-brown stone from before, but almost pitch black on the inside. There were small flashes of light; subtle but noticeable.

"Thank you Kain," Tifa thanked with gratitude before taking a peak in the cave. 
"See those small, flashing lights coming from inside the cave Zero?" she asked, pointing inside. "It probably indicates the cave is pretty deep. Kain'll give us some light."
"Gotcha," he growled but it was friendly believe it or not. He was a panther afterall, but Tifa always thought he had bits of a wolf in him too. Maybe the Sith's were part panther and part wolf? She didn't know and now was not the time to think about it.

The trio headed in the cave, with Kain igniting the fur on the end of his tail to create a light. It was natural, and he was generally resistant to fire, especially flames created by himself. The cave was lit up almost beautifully, showing the various inscriptions on the walls of the profound cave.

"Wow... these inscriptions are the same as the angels ...!" she gasped, tracing her hand along the wall. It was true. Her reading still wasn't as perfect as her chants, but it seemed that they were talking of a 'holy power that devours all'. What on earth could this mean?

As they got closer to the source of the light, it got brighter and flashed more often, with a subtle vibrating noise being heard. 

----------------------------​
*Itsuki Ezel*

He'd just finally built it all back up. Who was this runt to try and demolish it? ReiMei was scum in Itsuki's eyes, and it was best for Akina and her daughter that he wouldn't get near her.

"He wants to marry my daughter? Does he? Well," Itsuki began, smirking at Hakro. "If he wants to marry her, then he can leave the Branded. Scum has no place in my family. They hurt your mother and yet you still try to protect one? If you wish to ditch your mother like that then join the fucking Branded! Like I care!"

Itsuki let out a sharp growl of anger as he adjusted the cloak that was wrapped over his army-like outfit.

"And don't talk about _him_ ... You know nothing."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Akira*

Quickly throwing both of his hands outward towards his opponents, the magnetic force he threw outwards pushed the two of them backwards. yet it wasn't strong enough to keep them back for long. But at the same time, clouds of iron sand poured from inside of his robes and flowed straight towards the two men Akira was assigned to capture or kill. Both of them squinted their eyes and covered their mouths. 

"Hmm..what will you two do now? Suffocate by my iron sand or attack?" Reaching inward with their free hands, Both of the men clasped their hands together then swirled and slashed through the brittle wall inside of the shakey shack. "Run? As if I'd let you two do that." The man in the red shirt quickly kicked the other off to the side, but his foot already crashed through the ground he thought was safe. 

"Gyaahhhhhhh!!!!!!" Falling over, he grasped his leg firmly as he pulled at it from within the hole in the ground he created. "Painful isn't it?" Opening his hand towards the other who was still reeling back from being pushed. Akira forced the hook he was carrying to push against his chest. Facing his other palm towards the twin hook, it quickly rose and flew straight for it's wielder's lover. "NOO!! I DON'T WANNA DIE LIKE THIS!!" Suddenly both ends of the hooks wrapped around it's twins handle. Forming a circular rind that held this man's arms in place. "Dragging around a dead body is tedious. I'd rather have you drag yourself around...and your boy friend who won't be able to walk for awhile."

*Kuzunoha*

Reaching the top of the stairs, Kuzu could see an open set of doors that led into the office. The old maid led her there and in that room sat a Fat, repugnant man with a twirly mustache. "CHE, CHE, CHE, CHE!! SOOOO!! You finally come. I heard you were interested in a rare scroll of mine...thats good. Thats good." "yes..may I have it?" "CHE! CHE! CHE! CHE!! GAAAHAHAHAHA!!...NO! You have to do your job first, remember?" "Ah...ok. I kind of forgot about the job. Opps." 

_"I haven't been a ninja for awhile..I forgot all of the crap you had to do."_ "My family has been holding this scroll since ancient times. CHE CHE." Twirling his mustache he then pointed out to a maze of hedges in his back yard through the window. "It's located in there. Since my family became famous, feared by all others and wealthy over the years. The summoning creatures have abandoned our family, and none of us can sign the scroll and summon them anymore. CHE CHE." Kuzu slightly looked puzzled at the fat man in the chair. "..ok. I guess I have to go through the maze and get the scroll right?" "RIGHT!! And, its all yours!! It's just I get to watch you brave my untested maze. It's for my bodyguards. CHE CHE. They've needed a new training schedule to be able to protect. SO I made this maze to test their wits and strength. Your my guinea pig, and in return. You get a scroll like no other in this world." Kuzu simply rose her eyebrow as she nodded. "Deal." _'Sounds easy enough.'_


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled, she hadn't done this in a while, but she figured why not. She bit her finger and then placed her hand down on the ground. Suddenly a puff of smoke appeared and out came a pink cat like thing. It uttered one word:

"Mew!"

Thalia smiled, it had been a while since she had summoned it, it must of gotten pretty lonely. She then snapped her finger and Mew closed it's eyes. Suddenly a bubble appeared around ten of them, and then it quickly closed around them, squeezing them into oblivion. With ten more of them defeated Thalia quickly turned around and put her scythe on her back as she put out her right hand, and then proceeded to say:

"Ice Style: Ice Chain!"

Suddenly a chain made of ice formed in her right hand, and she quickly threw it at someone, which it quickly wrapped around them. She quickly tugged on it and the person came flying at her. She then took her pike and slashed the persons head off. Blood splashed on her face and she liked her lips.

Seventy Left.

Her face then became shocked as she felt something sharp. She looked down and noticed something gleaming, it had been a sword, straight through her heart.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Akira* 

Ripping off the man the man's shirt who is now holding his bloodied foot alot in the air. Akira quickly rips off large sheets from it. Grabbing his ankle, Akira waves his hand over the wound and fragments of iron sand particles float out of the wound and stick to his hand. "Good." Quickly wrapping his foot, and tying it tight. He throws his leg down and then looks towards the other man. "Stand up. Your going to carry your bf."

Growling, the blue haired man, shuffled abit as he stands up straight. Turning away from Akira, he stood there in a murmured silence. Akira then, turns back towards the injured ninja and molds his hands in the air as if he was kneading a sphere of air. Iron sand, rose from the hole in the ground and lifted the injured person into the air, and lightly floated him towards his companion. 

"Good. Now lets go." Dropping him in mid-air, he fell onto his back and quickly wrapped his arms around his lover. "I...I'm sorry." "Its, alright. I'm just happy that he didn't kill you."


*Kuzunoha*

Opening the gold inlayed door, Kuzu looked out onto the dark and dank, dewy lawn. "Was is it like this back here? Wasn't it just bright and sunny just a minute ago?" Reaching into her pockets, she slid out two arm guards and slid them onto her forearms one after another. "This..is probably the first time I'll really need these." 

Walking towards the maze, she looked down the dark and fogged path. "I guess its..suppose to be this way." _'duhhhhhhhhhhh...I really need to hang out with other people instead of my master.'_ Walking through the dewy grass, she soon entered the maze of hedges. Turning each way she just felt like on the spur of the moment...suffice to say..................*"I'm GOING IN CIRCLES!!!"* 

_phheeeeaaa_ 

Suddenly three spears shot out of the wall. Reacting in time, Kuzu grinded her arm guards against the oncoming blades and stepped off to the side. "Ohhh...k. I hope those guards are legit, cause that almost killed me...." lightly pressing her hand against the wall, she simply shook her head. "I need to hurry up and do this thing and get back to training."


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'I'll wear those shoes and you will wear that dress'_

As Zero massaged and pulled on the soft yet massive mysterious objects, he heard a sexual cry come from Tifa. He reacted with out thought at once, his hands dropping from what ever he was holding and interlocked his fingers around her stomach. At the force they were going, it blew Tifa into him slightly. Her round and curved bum now firmly pressed against his crotch. _Please don't get a boner_... _Please don't get a boner_, he repeated the mantra to himself throughout the journey. 

However try as he might, the smell of this blonde bombshell and her firm arse was a little _too_ much for poor Zero. Slowly, he felt himself grow, at an impressive and rather large rate, if he said so himself. He was unsure if she felt it, but having a broom stick in his trousers would of been more subtle. He began to lead his pelvis away from her, whilst still having his arms around her. Luckily he did it before his sleeping friend was fully awake. How embarrassing he thought throughout the journey, hoping she wouldn't say anything. 

As they both got off, Zero smiled and thanked the panther with a small nod, "Thank you." Before following Tifa, watching her as she spoke, beauty, brains, amazing but... What _didn't_ she have? 

"Yeah, I see..." Nodding as he saw the small flashing lights, proving the caves deep depths. "Pretty impressive Tifa." He complimenting her with a smile. 

Zero watched as the panther listened to Tifa's word and began to light the dark cave, as they entered. Creating a dim romantic light like setting. _Was this fate?_ Zero wondered, his brain moving at thousand miles a second in the wrong direction. _Was he suppose to propose to her? Was this love?_ He thought wrongly. He shook the stupid thoughts from his mind, _Come on idiot_... _You have a mission stick to it!_

"You can talk the language of Angels... Are you an... Angel?" He said in awe, she had to be, it was the only way there could be anyone as beautiful as her. 

As the ventured deeper into the cave, a small vibration sound could be heard faintly. Zero was who was ahead of Tifa, turned to face. He thought it came from near here when it came from deeper in the cave. He walked up to her carefully, but he failed to see a small rock. Tripping him up, he stumbled towards her... Failing to sort his balance in time, he tried to save himself with instinct and wrapped his arms horizontal around her, grabbing onto the feeble material of the tank top. However his arms only felt the tight support of the tank for the briefest of moments, as it gave way. 

*RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP!​*
The sound of clothing being ripped filled the echoing cave. His arms flying from her with the material which was resistant and ripped around to her front. Leaving only her shoulder straps and a bit of clothing beneath them. To make matter's worse, Zero was still falling and now her top was awkwardly ripped off, Zero was falling straight into her busty chest, out of respect for her. He closed his eyes. Not like that made _any_ difference.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 31, 2011)

*Akina and Alis Ezel LT*

Akina was thinking to go after her brother and got up to go after him as Spike growled to leave it be for now. "Who is Darashia mom? I know you never metion him and you and Hakro had those private talks in the cemetery." "I can't say because it always makes your dad mad and I don't want to make him mad even more by descussing it right now." Spike snorts like any wolf as he noticed the wolf necklace of the wolves originaly from Dashia from himself. "Maybe this would make the family with more peace if we finally say something about him." Alis did not want to doscussed it, it was still a unbreakable circle to her and felt her own husband was going to hurt her moe by talking about Darshia. "You and him need to sit down and talk about some stuff in both of your lives he not going far, he probly went to my office, you need to settle the ghosts in the pasts." Akina was interst and wanted to help her brother as he was part of her family, she need to get going or her dad was going to drag her somewhere else now.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro enter Alis's office and stepped into the darkness as he noticed a small light. A small candle flicker in the darkness of the office. "I don't know what you are going to find in those files Vincent." "Hidden information and you made yourself look like a a** again. I heard that Cho had no children and he felt that Darashia and Alis was closed to his children as ever. I can see Darashia inside of you, atleast you don't have the pain effects like him. I am here to stop you from doing something stupid again. Don' like me and be a coward to run when your family needs it the most." "I wish somwone would control my mouth like a puppet. Tell me more about Darashia, he sounded so much in love with my mom." "Cho had two diaries one for weapons another for his private life." "I trade you to switch diaries with you it may give me a clue where to head next or why I act like this." Vincent hand him the second diary as Hakro hand Cho's second diary to Vincent. Hakro open it up and started reading it be a shock to Itsuki that Vincent was a part of their family as he was the newphew of Cho.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Mission_

*RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP!*​
Opening her blue eyes deeper than the oceans of Kirigakure, she was met with the sight of jet black locks nuzzled between her soft breasts. Wait, was this Zero!?

"Z-Zero!?" The gawping teen gapsed, not even sure what to say. It was awkward to say the least, but there was a strange feeling that this wasn't a complete accident. 

Tifa pushed him off, before picking up the peices of cotton that remained of her shirt. She sarcastically thanked him before bursting into a small fit of giggles. First the ride up here, and now this?

"Is there something you want to tell me?" she asked with a suggestive smile as she stood up from laying in the dirt. Tifa couldn't help but feel sorry for the kid though. There was a smoking hot girl standing in front of you in shorts and a white lace bra. Who _couldn't_ resist?

_Oh why does he have to like me!? Now Date's going to go on a fucking rage when he finds out. Then again ... who said he is going to find out anything~?_

Her thoughts were slowly pushing her towards the devilish path, but sometimes the paths get confused and the bad are the good. That's just one of the many 'teachings' Edie has said.

"We should just get on with the mission... Unless there is something else~?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki *

It was an interesting turn of events this was, his father was coming home along with Kei, and with Lyra getting pregnant and their already planned future. He couldn’t help but feel like everything was moving a little bit too fast and that made him worst, was he ready for this? The future? He wasn’t going to be alone anymore, he would have to think about someone other than himself…

Kyo sighed, and to top it all off he was a kid…

Kyo looked at Lyra going though aisle of clothing and giggling with excitement, now his world would revolve around her’s and that child. He would protect them with his heart and soul until both of them died and even in death he would still make sure that they were happy. No matter what, he had chosen this route and that mean he had to step up to the plate

Even if the plate was big and scary…

"Mr. Aosuki!"

Kyo turned around to see one of the store clerks greeting him, "Presenting your new fiance!"

New? What happened to the old one???

Soon Lyra had stepped out with a black dress on and a messy bun of a pony tail, Kyo looked her up and down before smiling but then she complained..

“There are many other dresses if you think that one is uncomfortable.” Kyo said as he looked at her, “We still have time…”


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"There are many other dresses if you think that one is uncomfortable. We still have time," he reminded her with a smile, but she disagreed. They didn't have time. Well ... Lady Taiyou probably wanted them around hers by about 4pm and it was 11am right now. She couldn't take too long, as they'd have to buy her stuff then Kyo's, then there's lunch and---

Basically, there was a lot to do. But from Lyra's point of view, she always thought that guys wouldn't understand.

"But we don't have time Kyo. I need to pick something quickly," she sighed, ripping the bow out of her bun to let her hair flow down. The ends of her auburn locks barely touched her shoulders. "I don't want anything too formal. Maybe just a ... dress? Do you sell like, just dresses?"

She was almost insulting the store assistant, but she was oblivious to it as her job required.

"We do have more dresses. I'll go and fetch you one!" she nodded before dissapearing with haste. While she was gone, Lyra's orchid eyes scouted the rails, before eventually locking on to a black halter-neck dress. She picked it up with a gleeful smile, before showing Kyo.

"How about this? Or do you have any suggestions!? Just pick something for me please! I don't care how fucking slutty it is!"


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2011)

*Warning: Steamy*​
*Zero Inugami*
_'If I touch you like this, and I kiss you like that'_

The smell and touch of her soft breasts against his skin was just... mind blowing. He never wanted to move from this position, if someone told him he would stay like this for eternity he would be content. However he heard his name being said incredulously. _Please don't move me_... _Please let me stay here_... _for a little longer_, he hoped to himself. 

However it was not to be, she pushed him off. He wanted to resist but allowed it to happen, missing the feeling of her skin instantly as he was lifted from it. She seemed to take it in good spirit, he smiled with her as she giggled. But he was not satisfied. He wanted to tell her, he knew it was madness they just met... But _he wanted her_... Shocked at himself that he was finally admitting it himself. He stood up, slowly dusting himself off. Staring at her, as she now stood there just in shorts and a ripped top, exposing an beautiful and extremely full white laced bra. 

"Is there something you want to tell me?" 

"We should just get on with the mission... Unless there is something else~?"​
He let her words drop in the tense and awkward atmosphere. He knew now's the time... _Tell her_... He opened his mouth... The deep brown eyes meeting the electric blue... "I l-"... Looking into her blue eyes, found himself lost... What was he thinking? _Her_ with _him_? Yeah course mate... He was just a Genin and well she is... She is an Angel. He turned around and shook his head, before taking a step to signal that they should proceed with the mission.

_NO!_ He screamed inside his head. He turned to face her, I won't just tell her I will show her, he agreed with himself. His eyes were burning with desire, passion and lust. As he walked towards her with authority. Zero only had one thing on his mind as he inched closer to this sexy blonde, his eyes moved from her eyes to her lips. He pressed his against her, delivering everything he was feeling into... All his desire, passion and lust. His hands over her soft smooth back. Riding down her legs. Before he lifted her up onto him and drove her against the cave. Animalistic passion consuming Zero for the first time in his love, he was now acting by instinctive. He broke the kiss his lips centimetres from hers, his forehead resting on hers. 

"I do have something to tell you..." His voice no louder than a whisper. "I think I might like you" Before putting her legs down, but still had her against the wall as he proceeded to kiss her again. His left hand riding through her silky blonde hair, whilst his right hand traced an outline of her figure, down her chest, along her luscious hips and down past her shorts, along her leg. Before rising it swiftly against him, wrapping himself in her powerful leg. 

He was not thinking for later, right now Zero was living in now.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_Mission Interrupted~_

W-What was he doing?

Why was he acting like this? 

Zero had made such a romantic gesture on her, but it wasn't exactly one filled with years of love. It was more lust, and she felt like she was in a cheap porno. 

"I do have something to tell you... I think I might like you."

No shit sherlock.

Not wanting to possibly ruin her entire life, Tifa gently pushed him away.
"Hey Zero ... You're a sweet guy but look: I have a guy out there who would do anything for me but I can't just cut it all off like that. Plus I'm not the type of girl to just hook up with anyone," she began, taking a deep sigh. Her mouth opened but no words escaped. His deep coloured eyes had caught her, and she was lost in the emotions they displayed. There was no way Tifa was going to have her first time with him, but what was wrong with just a little bit of playing? 

"I ... I ... Uh ..." The poor woman wasn't even sure of what to say. Does she kiss him back? Does she shove him off? Does she just carry on with the mission? But if she kissed him back, wouldn't that make her a hypocrite? She was angry at Date for kissing his sister but then again ... Would it hurt for her to kiss a complete stranger to Date? At least she wasn't making out with his brother.

Fuck it.

Tifa kissed him back instantly, holding for a few moments as his tongue explored her mouth. The teenager is scared of what could happen, but the lust of the moment takes over like a sort of curse. She parts for a moment, breathing heavily so he can taste her. 

But as much as she wanted to deny it, the whole thing felt wrong. The beach-blonde pushed him off, clawing at her hair in fustration.

"I'm sorry ..."


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki *

Kyo watched as the girl in front of him was going wild with expectations and worry, she was really nervous of being in front of his family this much? Was that what was eating her, a night with his family was the same to him if it wasn’t a job. Kyo smirked as Lyra began to hit her last strings and insulted the clerk by asking them if they sell dresses and it was a dress store.

Lyra took a dress off the rack and then smiled at him, "How about this? Or do you have any suggestions!? Just pick something for me please! I don't care how fucking slutty it is!"

Kyo rolled his eyes, “I don’t really give a care about how you look or how slutty your dress will be.” Kyo said, “And I don’t think my mom cares or my father, and you know Kei wouldn’t give a flying fuck with what you wear. Lyra, I don’t think you are getting me…”

He took her hand and pulled her over to him, “I don’t love you because you look pretty in a dress or seem like a prostitue with a slutty dress on, I love you because you love me, you are strong, you are no nonsense, and even with all that you still look beautiful and have a beautiful personality to fit. So stop stressing over the small things like dresses or how you look, because it doesn’t matter to me nor my family…Knowing that you love me is enough for them…”

“With my child or not…I will never take back what I said about marrying you.” Kyo said


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessic? said:


> *[Thalia/LT]*
> 
> She smiled, she hadn't done this in a while, but she figured why not. She bit her finger and then placed her hand down on the ground. Suddenly a puff of smoke appeared and out came a pink cat like thing. It uttered one word:
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu flipped his self with grace landing on to a swordsmans head nearly destroyings his whole body before Sanu flipped again. As more and more swordsmen showed forth the battle had just became interesting. This was new to Sanu having and unending wave to fight to have no mercy and show them his despair. Sanu was already over doing it from the many moments he should have been dead his new shirt was rended to shreds and his hair came down covering his left eye. It was and unkept style he was in seeing as he had no time fix it as the swordsman were circling around him. They seemed to be trying to formulate a plan of attack and Sanu needed to buy some time to regroup with thalia.

Sanu drew his thumb to his blade and drew blood before he began to seal with great speed. As he finished the seals he silently placed his hand on the ground and a poof of smoke appeared. Not enough to cover the landscape but enough for Sanu to alert munenori. Munenori had gotten bigger he wasn't as big as a normal panther but slightly biggger then some dogs. The situation was in there favor but not for long if they just wasted all there energy on the grunts like this. Sanu thought fast as snapped his fingers a sign during there training for munenori to charge. He directed the snap towards thalia's location and they both began to charge. 

The swordsman seemed to have a look of fear as the panther and Sanu dashed upon them. The bones on Sanu's palms,elbows,knees,and shoulders seemed to be sharper then before. Sanu used his flexibility and agility to dance along them. He twisted his body along a sweeping arc of a slash to come from his palm spikes severing 2 swordsmen in his way. As he used munenori as leverage ke kicked off then spun himself in the air sideways and came down with a spiked heel kick to slash a swordsmans face in half as Sanu decended like a cat to the ground. It was feral in nature as he was on all fours using his superior speed to slash a few swords mans legs off and quickly allowing munenori to swiftly finish them off by becoming part food as munenori ate them with his vicious fangs. 

58 v 2


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'Should I give up? Or should I just keep on chasing'_

What was he doing? As he stared at her, horrified with what he had caused. She apologized to him... She who had done nothing wrong size the beginning, had apologized to him. For what _he_ had done. He let that sink into him. This was not him, he was smarter... Better... this was wrong. What did he expect? Her to fall into his arms after he forced himself on her. For all his brains he really was an idiot. He had ruined this mission, not only for himself but for this pure and innocent girl.

He saw her as she was clearly upset, his hand reached out to her. He wanted to comfort her. But what fucking right did he have to do that, after what he done. How fucking dare he. He withdraw his hand, as regret and shame burned in him. He didn't even deserve to look at her. He took off his flak jacket, revealing a defined muscular body. Turning around to not look, it was too late but he needed to start again. He outstretched his right hand offering his flak jacket to wear, she needed to wear something and they couldn't continue the mission bearing her bra at everyone. 

"Look, I can never take back what I did. I can only apologize. And to be honest that is not good enough. I understand if you don't want to continue on this mission. I'm Sorry T-" He stopped suddenly, something inside him raged, ..._Don't you dare say her name, you have no right_. 

What else could he say? What could he do? Nothing, he was nothing. He walked on leaving her, whether she would continue would be up to her. But Zero doubted she would, who would want to continue when that just happened to him. As he ventured deeper in the cave towards the mysterious vibrating noise he spat at the wall. He was sickened... With himself.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki *

She listened to another of his speeches but this one was much sweeter. She could hear the worry for the future, but also the acceptance and love for it. Despite how hesitant the words were to escape her lips, she couldn't deny it.

Lyra Murasaki, orphan and living barely above the breadline was in love with the royal son of the Fuzenkage. But not just a love full of lust. Her heart was obsessed with him, and things like kissing and sex was just fun. It was strange feeling 'love'. Lyra had never felt it before due to not having any parents. But now she knew what it felt like.

Her heart beats faster just thinking about him. When she sees him, her heart lurches for fear that she'll never see him again. Her stomach ties itself in knots when they're apart, longing to see him again. Everytime she kisses his soft lips she never wants to stop. She knows every part of his body, and when it finall goes all the way... It's like you're complete at last. Such a complex yet simple feeling that the teenager finally understood.

And how fucking great it was.

"You're so sweet when you talk like that~" she smiled sheepishly, leaning in towards him. His every breath could be felt against her cheek, yet it was such a smooth feeling. She stood on her toes, giving him a kiss sweeter than strawberries. It wasn't a harsh, hungry animalistic kiss that they were used to but rather one of a girl finally finding love.

"We've found you a dress!" The woman smiled, holding a _beautiful_ fruity peach dress. It had frills decorating the strapless top, with a bow to finish off the look. Lyra herself was surprised, as usually she didn't like dresses unless they were covered with floral patterns.

"Wow... I love it!" she smiled, carefully taking the dress out of the shop assistant's hand. The excitable teen didn't even need to try on the dress, knowing it would be fine. Especially after Kyo's speech, her expectations had lowered but this would've suited ten minutes ago! "I'll take it! How much will that be altogether?"
"14,000 Ryo," the woman nodded with her hands taped behind her back. She gave off a smile that nudged you to buy the item in question, something all shop assistants had perfected.

"Eh..." Lyra turned to Kyo with cute little puppy-dog eyes. "The dress is rather nice..."

----------------------------

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Mission_

"It's fine," she spoke with a reassuring smile, trying to clear the red air between them. Tifa took the flak jacket off his hands, noticing his impressive athletic build. It almost rivaled Date, yet it made her wonder why it was always muscular guys that went after her. 

Tifa thanked him for the jacket, before putting it on and zipping it up. However, it didn't seem to go past her boobs, making the air feel awkward yet again. She wasn't going to ruin it again though, and forced the zip up to her neck, crushing her boobs against her chest. It was suffocating, but better than walking around half-naked like some easy girl.

The two continued on through the cave, with Kain having looked away the whole time. He shot his master a look though of dissapointment, with her returning a frown.
"I thought you was better than that..." he whispered, leaving a flustered Tifa. She didn't want to deal with this anymore, and continued on to the source of the noise.

Once there, they was greeted by the sight of a sort of black matter in the rough shape of a human. It gave off a glowing, wicked red smile before multiplying into about 40 of them. The 'clones' then morphed into exact copies of Tifa and Zero, each with the same glowing, red wicked smiles.

"What the hell? Is this their secret pla---!?"
"Yes it is. Meet Operation Dark Matter, based off a project by the Branded. It's made of pure chakra, and can copy your appearance and abilities just from sight!" A voice spoke over the tannoy, before breaking into a sharp cackle. One of the clones of Zero was quick to prove this, slamming his hand on the ground to create a sort of earthquake. 

"Looks like we have no choice Zero!"
​


----------



## River Song (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hotaru*

The sighed looking at the note Thalia had left for him, he was out collecting ingredients for a new paralytic serum and had returned to find a note on the desktop, explaining the situation. He dropped the two bags on the floor and walked to the door.

He walked out into the cool air, with an elongated sigh he removed his blood red cloak as the wings began to sprout from his back. He had two summoning scrolls on his back, one with bodies and the other with Cheranu. His wings started to beat, almost lazily as he ascended to the sky. He couldn?t travel like this in the view of other people so he went further upwards until he was just below the clouds. 

He glided there for a few hours, looking like nothing but s peck from down below. Hotaru having travelled this area alot during his scientific exploits had a general feel of the geography and therefore where he was heading.
He start to descend into the general area that Thalia had indicated they were heading. He was listening for any battle and for awhile he found none. Then he heard the sound of pained cries, a sound he knew all too well. He followed the sound o see Thalia and a boy if Kaguya origin fighting a hoard of what seemed to be swords men. 

He nose-dived down to their location forming handseals, and then he inhaled in, an action which he would usually never have to do. ?Poison mist.? He declared as the purple fumes surrounded a group of ten. Hotaru smiling watched them choke and one by one die.  Smiling he called to Thalia. 

?Come on now. I may be a hollow shell but I enjoy a good blood bath. It?s not nice to leave me out.? He said as he threw one of the scrolls in front of him, Cheranu appearing


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

As Sanu made his bloody decent to Thalia he had noticed something while parrying and slashing in half a swordsman. It seemed to be someone flying it was a new experience to see a ninja with flying abilities other then Xemnas. Sanu spun using using the bone spikes in his palms elbows and shoulders plus knees to slash through and cut multiple swordsmen pushing them back with the force of the blows. 

This had gone from interesting to tedious which kinda started to bore Sanu quickly. Before he could advance he saw a purple mist like substance come from the flying persons mouth. It seemed to be a deadly toxin as the swordsmen around seemed to die off almost instantly. Sanu found that interesting and thought he could dodge soemthing like that without effort at all. Yet his mind went back to Thalia it was a shocking scene she had been stabbed through the chest.

Sanu panicked thinking the blow had killed her and in a flurry of rage created more bones spikes. He and munenori charged forward slaughtering all in there way. Munenori used his bone tail as a blade spinning himself like a saw then San kicked munenori while he was in his saw form thrusting him into a crowd of the swordsmen and in a sengle blow slaughtered 10 of them. 

Sanu patience was gone as he bounced back them launched himself from his position used his spikes to protect himself while retreating towards Thalia and the new flyer. Sanu whistled as he called munenori towards him to regroup this battle was almost over just a tiny bit more.

30 v 3


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Sanu will killing those around him left and right, and with the appearance of Hotaru poisoning ten swordsmen, the number of them dropped to 48. She smiled as she grabbed the sword inside of her. She pointed the blade towards the air, making the hilt point towards the ground. Following she quickly pressed down on the blade inside of her, sliding down, and the hilt hit the man in the crotch. The sword slipped out of her and she turned around. 

Kicking him in his midriff, she sent him flying, but she didn't let him get away for long. She used her ice chain to grab him and throw him back towards her. She then waited for him to get closer as she used her pike and slashed the man from shoulder to hip.

Turning around she dropped her ice chain and then left her right hand empty. She quickly grabbed her scythe as she ran towards them. The group was about seven people, but she knew she could take them. She took one in close combat, and as she expected, they were pretty good with their swords. One tried to attack her from behind but she quickly pushed her scythe forward, dislodging the sword that was blocking it, and then kicked from behind, swinging her scythe as she went along, killing the person in front of her.

The one that she kicked was sent flying, or would have been, but Thalia spun her scythe and quickly brought it to her front, slicing the man in half, as his torso continued to fly in the air. Quickly turning she grabbed one of the men's swords which they were holding. They didn't understand what she was doing at first but then she quickly headbutted him, making him confused. She then used her pike with lightning release and slashed him down, cutting off half his heart, his arm, and his leg.

Although she was already expecting what was next. She quickly turned around and threw her scythe with lightning release, it quickly cutting through six members easily. The scythe was tilted at a angle, so on the right it started from the shoulder, and on the left, it ended up at the hip. Their torso's then proceeded to fall off from their body.

  20 vs 3.

*[Thalia]*

She sighed, she knew it was time to go. She didn't have much chakra, but she was glad for the chakra that Tifa had given her. She first grabbed Tifa, as if it was a one armed hug, but then proceeded to grab Hotaru. She held them tightly as her eyes closed. She didn't say anything, anything at all.

She didn't prepare them for this instantaneous moment. 

They were shot into the air, high into the air. A pilling of ice had quickly formed under Thalia, pushing them into the air extremely fast. After flying in the air for some time they eventually got closer and closer to the desert floor, in which they crash landed. Thalia started to cough as dust filled the area. She knew she should have warned them but oh well.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 31, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Akina,Hakro and his wolves back off and got out of the way of the mist that was surrounding them. Hakro did a few handseals as he did a few handseals as he did th jutsu falcon bomb. As he created a falcon out of lighting, around the room to strike their oppent they were facing. Akina did a few handseals as she did a few handseals to created a wind from her palms and control the wind with the lightining and the mist as it hit  Shorimo. The guy dodge the weapons that was aimed at him, but got hit but the tornado that was combine with the mist and lighting. Shorimo did a few handseals as he did swamp of the under ground as the swamp pulled everyone in as he may everyone stuck and made a few handseals to smashed everyone with bricks that the building was made of. Akina made a few handseals from the bricks stopped from smashing them to death.



*Diana* 

As hard as she could she was stuck. The bricks were also stopped though by Akina who she thanked with a smile. She had to get out. She did a few handsins to trap Shorimo in genjutsu. It was the bean plant one which wrapped him in thing bean vines. Ofcoarse she couldn't attack him from the plant but this would give them time to try to get out.
"Anyone got an idea? This stuff is disgusting. My dress will need to be seriously washed after this."

*Darius*

Darius rolled his eyes at his sister though she did got trapping him to give them time. The had to get out of this though he didn't have a jutsu to get out with unless....that it. That might work. He did a few handsings.
"Swift Release: Violent Twister_(forgot if its even called this)_" he said as he tried to spin his legs rapidly to propel himself out but the water was all sludgy and thick he could barely do it. "Dang." he muttered.

*Solidad*

She too found herself traped here in this mud. How would she get out. She thought it over. Unless she had something to cling to for support she wouldn't then she shrugged.
"Anyone know any fire jutsu? Not lightning or anything but fire to dry up the mud into dist so i can get out and pull you guys out." She asked. Mud was easy to step out of but no solid ground ment she could not step out no matter the stregnth. She really was caught of gaurd by this.



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takashi LT*
> _'Be my guest'_
> 
> Yamamoto laughed and put his hands up smiling, "Whoa there, I never said that I hated Fuzen." He said smiling but confused as to where she got that idea.
> ...



*Diana*

Diana was kinda depressed. She thought that maybe she and him shared a goal. It would be nice to have help with her task. She looked at him. She was suprised by his comment. No one had ever called her that. Strong yes and beautiful but never both and those were to suck up. She doubted anyone ever ment them. She new she was but most never told her out of jealousy she assumed. She smiled slightly blushing at him.
"Thank you." she said then realized  what she was doing. She coughed to give her time to regain herself. "For telling me what i already know." she sounded more like her self now.
"So may i ask what your abilities are?"


----------



## River Song (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hotaru LT*

Five of them closed in on Hotaru he smiled, an eerie beguiling smile. He made handseals and out of nowhere water poured, a vast amount covering an large amount of the ground. Making another handseal the water started to collect itself, before pushing forward in a huge wave washing to away. They two were then jumped on by Cheranu who brandished a sword before being decapitated.

Smiling Hotaru raised his right arm a barrage of senbon being unleashed upon the unsuspecting swordsmen, who had attempted to try and attack Cheranu who leaped out of the way. They tried to avoid the senbon but each one of them was hit at least once.

Smiling he watched the poison take effect. First they began to go limp and they started to seize up before collapsing dead. Of course Hotaru was not left alone while he watched this. One man came up from behind him only to have the water seize up around his feet tripping him. Hotaru turned around chakra scalpel already formed in his hand and slashed his neck, indiscriminately killing him.

He looked around at the other fourteen. He sat down beside the six dead bodies and made handseals. Suddenly the dead bodies jerkingly stood up and dashed at them, swinging their swords widely. They stabbed and slashed until only two were left. The enemies weren?t well versed enough in medical ninjutsu to know what Hotaru was doing, and as such didn?t come after him while he was concentrating. The enemies attacked the corpses but it did little to hinder their undead advance. The screams of dying people echoed of nothing as they were stabbed and their flesh was torn, the crimson liquid that gave them life oozing out.

Eventually they all were dead.

?So what?s next Thalia? he said standing up as the corpses fell down, once again lifeless.

*Hotaru*

He watched as Thalia gave him an awkward hug before they were suddenly propelled into the air, an ice column being the cause. His wings spread out effortlessly, he loved this body and its many advantage?s. While Thalia landed in a crash Hotaru graceful glided down.

?No offense Thalia but I do prefer my own means of transport? he said in a dull tone?So whats Shouri  going to do now??


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic 
*
"Thalia I think we should get going no-"

Before the Warholic sister could even let the sentence escape her cherry chapstick lips, Thalia had already whisked them away into the heavens via a moving ice pillar. It was merely seconds before they crash landed in the middle of the Wind Country desert, with Sunagakure ablaze just a mile or so away.

"No offense Thalia, but I do prefer my own means of transport," The puppeteer declared with a grey tone. "So, what's Shouri going to do now?"

"Shouri is going to find Date first," Tifa declared as she stood up, using her knee for support."Shouri isn't Shouri without our fourth member, is it? I can't read his soul pattern in the area though ... He may've already left."

As much as she wanted to deny it, it was true. Date had gone somewhere but she couldn't just stand there and bitch. They were both adults and free to do what they wish.

"You know what? Fuck it. Let's go home already. We need to discuss the intel we've all obtained, especially on our uncle Thalia," Tifa sighed as she heaved her weapon from the floor, before sealing it away in a scroll.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*She sat down, looking at the one hundred dead bodies. Sighing as Hotaru had asked where they were to go next. She thought it over, deciding what she should do next:

Kill her faction, the Crazy 88's. It's consists of around 100  skilled swordsman. √

Assassinate the head of it all, O-Ren Ishii. She's currently  in a wealthy traveller town south of Kumogakure. X

Capture her assistant, Soshi Fatake who was once part of the  Branded. She cannot die, or the mission is failed. X

They were still two things short of completing their mission. She got up as she asked:

"Our next destination is Kumogakure. If you guys are ready then we might as well head out."

*[Thalia]*

She brushed herself up, standing up and looking at Tifa. She knew that she was probably worried about Date, but as it stood Tifa seemed okay with leaving. Thalia knew she could sense souls so she must of not sensed Date's.

"Okay, we'll head back to the house then. I have no idea where Seiferoth or Rikuo is, but Rikuo I could care less about and Seiferoth I want to die, so if you're okay without knowing where Date is then we'll shove off."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu wasn't even bothered by the fact this new ninja seemed to be a puppet. Spring loaded senbon shooters was kind of a dead give away. Sanu had used his impressive speed to move hiself out of the way of the remaining swordsmans fight for survival. It wasn't a pleasing sight to watch them stupidly battle dead bodies but it was effective none the less. 

" So it seems thalia you've just got friends from everywhere who are every kind of thing. "

He looked at hotaru not even worried of and attack in the least his poisons ans such were deadly yet none of them would catch him. As he began back to the reality of the situation all the swordsmen were dead and there bodies littered the ruined area. Blood guts and other intestines stained the ground a dark shade of red. Sanu smirked at the destruction seeing his enemy conquered gave him great joy. He cocked his head to the side and looked at thalia. 

" Well what are we waiting for a damn invitation?  Lets get moving I wanna get into a powerful fight already. "

Sanu was more impatient then ever his adrenline pumping wanting to see more action and more devastation from a much stronger opponent. He nearly jumped off on his own if he had a weaker will then he currently had. He looked at thalia hoping she would allow them to leave immediately.


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

* Takashi and Kei Aosuki *

He was right, Shirou and Vanitas was still there in that room, it was crazy that the two boys that Kei knew were now going to go at it right about now. And plus she had so many questions to ask Vanitas right about now, why couldn’t she stay along with Noctis to see the fight or at least be at Vanitas aid when he needed her. Kei resigned to the fact that she was in no positioned to fight against this man she called father…

Takashi wasn’t really feeling Rika attitude nor the whiner Noctis, everything was a bit off between the two and he didn’t like it.

And which case he would leave, there was really no point of staying all the other scents seemed weak and he didn’t deal with weak shit. Takashi was a man among men and he knew better it was best to fight an opponent that would be able to push him and not someone he could be could completely dominate.

“Listen…”Takashi started, “I came for my daughter the rest of you are just extra luggage that I am debating on carrying…Okume..”

The dragon lowered his head down and took Kei’s shirt in his mouth pulling the girl up and laying her on his back, the girl completely blocked out from the rest of the world but only in her own little one. Soon another man came up that looked exactly like the boy in front of him but only older and more grey hair, Takashi smirked a bit.

“So you know us?” Takashi said, “I am slightly honored and sorry I have to take off soon my wife is preparing dinner and I haven’t been home lately, that Phoenix summoning was your’s right? Almost reminded me of my wife.”

Takashi then put his hands in his pocket, “I really have to go though and it was nice to meet you two…”

Soon Okume roared with Rika and Kei on him and soon Takashi took the head, Okume huge wings began to flap and then take off. Heading off to Fuzen

* Kyo and Taiyou Aosuki *

“Lyra darling do you think you can lend me a hand?”

Taiyou asked as she was in the kitchen, the smell of food was too great and it took up the whole room. It was already night fall and the tables were sat by Kyo and Taiyou was cooking dinner. She was in her own little world and Kyo didn’t fight at all. It was something he sulked in his own little mind as he walked from the boutique all the way home

Kyo wondered  did the bastard even know what they looked like?

Kyo groaned as he sat the table, this couldn’t be bad as he thought it would be. Soon his mother had came out the kitchen her head poked out the corner and soon she smiled warmly as she looked at Kyo

“Hey…He is here.” she smiled at him and that right there made Kyo heart stop for a minute

*KNOCK KNOCK*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'Don't look back in anger' _ 

Her acceptance of the apology helped ease the tension which surrounded yet it did no rid the feeling of uneasiness. In truth Zero wanted the mission over, or secretly wished she did not continue with him. Her presence a constant reminder of his guilt, perhaps a suiting punishment for him? To be honest, he deserved an even worse punishment. 

Zero seemed to suddenly lose interest in Tifa. It wasn't entirely true but he felt it was better for the mission and to help reduce the tension. He also felt the judging eyes of her Panther tearing into him. He would of loved to get bit or just get hit, something that could make the regret and tinge of pain he felt physical. Then it would of been so much more easier for him to deal with. He took a deep breath, followed by another. Lowering his heart beat significantly, thanks to this he felt slightly more at calm. He looked forward, deeper into the cave, as if trying to walk away from his troubles behind... Didn't he know that if you don't deal with problems there and then they always come back to haunt you. 

Upon reaching the deepest depths of the cave, there they unveiled a large black liquid, it seemed to remind him of that Lilith's girl black water. He watched seriously as the matter multiplied and grew repeated and at a devastating rate. _What_... _The_... _Fuck_... He thought as he watched the matter rise up and form carbon copies of both Tifa and him. Yet they seemed different as someone had hastily applied clown make up to them. Giving them a freakish appearance as they grinned sadistically at the real Tifa and Zero. 

Once there, they was greeted by the sight of a sort of black matter in the rough shape of a human. It gave off a glowing, wicked red smile before multiplying into about 40 of them. The 'clones' then morphed into exact copies of Tifa and Zero, each with the same glowing, red wicked smiles. 

So this was a Branded scheme. Good, first destroy everything in his path, till he met the sick and twist degenerate who was the mastermind and ripped him limb from limb. Perfect, Zero smiled at the prospect of the fight. This would an excellent time to practice some idea's he had been having and Jutsu combinations. 

"Karasu Bunshin no Jutsu - Crow Clone Technique." He said reacting quickly to their situation. Crows from the most obscure places, began to fly together. Causing two clones to stand either side of Zero. He smiled, and gave a nod signalling the clones to storm forward. As they moved they began to slap themselves with exploding covering their body in them. One of the two clones heading for the front of the group, before the second Shunshin'd to the back of them. Both Littered in exploding tags, they ran fearlessly into the matter clones ranks. Jumping at the last moment, before releasing chakra to ignite the exploding tags.

*BOOM!​*


----------



## River Song (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hotaru*

?I am ready to depart? he said, his tone returning to its regular monotone voice but the bloodlust still underlying his words. He observed the Kaguya boy, his eyes boring into his cocky look with quite hatred. The boy hadn?t done anything yet but Hotaru was weary. If he was of the Kaguya clan then he obviously would be a Taijutsu specialist, so Hotaru would be disadvantaged at close range even though the boy would not have enough knowledge to kill him.

Long range however would be another matter his puppets could move just as fast as a Taijutsu specialists but without the fatigue. He listened to the boy?s analysis of him and shot him down with his boring yet cutting words ?I may be a monster but at least I don?t manipulate my body in inhumane ways to win a fight, you?re not on the bright end of the moral spectrum either brat.? 

"This assassination mark is likely very strong so it would be very unwise to use the ?run in guns blazing approach? stealth and finesse are what are required here.?  He said, his voice ringing of authority.

*Rika*

This man talked down to her like she was trash, and that would put him further up on the ?I?m going to kill list? She watched as the dragon manhandled Kei onto his back. She stood up, her body complaining as her muscles sent waves of pain to her. With one quick jump she landed on the dragons back, right beside Kei. She didn?t look when the man got on. She just cradled Kei in her arms.

The experience of flying was not something Rika enjoyed, the altitude an the high speeds messed with her hearing and sense of smell. Soon they began to descend into Fuzen, Rika smiled at the familiar sight. They landed tepidly in front of the mansion and not looking to see of Takashi was surprised she knocked the door.

Not waiting for an answer Rika opened the door and let herself in, she could smell cooking, Taiyou, Kyo and Rose. Wait, why was Rose here, she thought as she got bombarded with the smell of sex, and a grin spread across her face. She turned around to Takashi who was still in the door way. She had saved this surprise for just this moment.

?Well, I guess you?re my adoptive Father? she said an evil grin plastered onto her face, she was not happy that this man was in anyway related to her, oh no. She was happy because she bet this was the last thing he wanted.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_More to What Meets the Eye_​
"Wait, who is 'Rikuo'?"Tifa asked, not recalling the name from anywhere. Judging by the way Thalia spoke of this 'Rikuo', he was either an ally or a long distance friend, something she needn't worry about.

"I'm not looking forward to this trek through the Wind Country," Tifa sighed, wiping the sweat from her brow. "I would suggest we get an inn or something but ...There's too much to talk and think about, wouldn't you agree?"

Tifa was trying to imply a little more then just the Branded business. She still hadn't forgotten about the little fling her and Date had, and of course had nothing personal against her sister. However, she wanted to at least have a proper sister-to-sister talk with her.

"Thalia, has Mew gotten any bigger? I was hoping we could fly on her~!" Tifa giggled, bringing a bit of humour to the otherwise depressing atmosphere.

----------------------------​ *
Lyra Murasaki*
_The Moments Before the Dinner!_

It was around 5 in the evening, and they'd been at Lady Taiyou's mansion for a few hours now. While Kyo had laid the table, Lyra was busy doing ... well, nothing. She didn't want to get too involved in case she messed it all up, and the two seemed to be more organized then her.

"Lyra darling! Do you think you can lend me a hand?" Taiyou asked from the grand kitchen, with Lyra replying instantly.

"Okay!" She replied with a gleeful smile, before scurrying off to the kitchen. While Taiyou seemed to preparing some sort of sauce, Lyra instantly began chopping up vegetables. Perhaps the only true feminine quality she had was that she was a great cook.

After 20 minutes or so, dinner was bubbling in the pan and Lyra felt rather proud of the dinner they'd accomplished. It looked delicious already, and it wasn't even properly cooked yet. Kyo had done a fabulous job of laying out the table, with a cream cloth decorated with tri-candles and an assortment of flowers that Lyra had prepared herself. The flowers consisted of spider lillies and blue lavenders, hopefully representing the two great clans present here.

That was another thing. Lyra still felt like she didn't quite fit in. Either way, she'd have to be accepted into both clans, right?

_*KNOCK KNOCK*_

"Hey... He is here," Taiyou smiled as she peaked her head around the corner, with Lyra freezing on the moment. She didn't even care about Takashi being there, but rather Kei. 

"I'll get the door," Lyra declared bravely before walking over to the door, looking her best with the strapless peach dress that went half-way down her thighs and black heels, with a matching peach flower in her side-bun hair. Hopefully she at least looked better than Kei.

However, Rika had already burst through the door, not even giving Lyra a chance to open it. She quickly went up to her friend and held out her fist for the girl to touch.

"What's up?"

----------------------------​ 
*Tifa Warholic LT
*_Mission_

"Crow Clone Technique!"

Zero dispersed his body into clones, launching a wide-scale attack on the clones. With him keeping them distracted, Tifa and her summon knew it was their chance to strike.

"Kain! Back up Zero while I use that!" she commanded, twist flipping over the horde of carbon copies. The jonin landed swiftly behind them, with the elegance of a ballerina and the skills of a gymnast. Some of the clones noticed her, turning around to flash their wicked smiles.

"Don't worry, I'll put you all out of your misery soon enough," she taunted as she whisked out a silver coin, before tossing it into the air. Muttering the required chant of the angels to herself, the coin began to glow with a dazzling display of rainbow colours as it extended into a staff, before forming the multi-coloured scythe.



"Soul Hunter!"​
Tifa began swinging her scythe, slicing straight through the copies with each cut turning them to dust. With just a single swipe, she single-handedly got rid of a dozen or so. However, her next swipe was blocked by an indentical technique.

"Of course ...! How naive I was," she cursed herself as the two herculean-like women battled for dominance, with Tifa eventually giving in. The teenager was sent tumbling towards a wall like a pebble across a lake, before being met with three of her copies each wielding the Soul Hunter.

_Fuck!_​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia]

*"Has Mew gotten any bigger? I'm not sure, I don't think it's increased in size to the point where we can ride on it. In fact I think it's stayed the same size."

Sighing she looked forward at the desert in front of her, she didn't want to trek the whole way either.

"You know, staying at a Inn wouldn't be so bad. It may be the last time I'm able to do something like that, so how about it, let's go and hope Seiferoth doesn't find us."

She smiled, being hopeful.
*
[Thalia/LT]*

She looked back and smiled, as she made a single handsign and Mew disappeared. She didn't want to bother Mew to much after all, as it got tired pretty easily. Looking forward she said:

"Fine, if you guys are ready to go then let's shove off. We can't waste more time. Plus stop that squandering, it's a nuisance."

She started to walk in the direction of Kumogakure.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu had ignored the claims by the puppet nin, to say his methods were inhumane it was a bloodline which seemingly all of humanity or so has. He looked to Thalia as she began to walk off in a new direction. A fight with the puppet guy would be a ideal way to test his skills but Sanu opted out of the desision and began to follow her. The grass felt squishy under his feet as he had walked on what seemed to be a ripped in half heart. The battle that just took place was boring and really embarassing to all die from 3 ninja just pathetic. 

Yet it caused Sanu to realize his shirt was destroyed in that small little battle and because he was holding back he got a few cuts and scraps that disappeared. Small wounded to a kaguya were nothing they ripped there skin to use there kekkei genkai and when done it heals completely so it meant little to nothing. But he needed new clothes to replace the ones destroyed.

_" maybe I'll find some new clothes in kumogakure hopefully stuff that won't rip so easily. "_

Sanu followed Thalia as fast as she went wondering how he'll gain some new clothes and hopefull how he'd defeat this powerful new foe.


----------



## River Song (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hotaru*

They walked to a nearby inn; it was deserted because of the branded. The outside read ?Silver Sands Inn? and the gold paint was peeling off and windows hung off of their hinges. They walked inside. The only person there was a frail old inn keeper. Hotaru walked up to him and with one stroke of his chakra scalpel killed him.

?We can?t let anyone know where we are or where we?ve been? he explained as they ascended the stairs. It was pretty rustic. The second hand brown pain was peeling off and there were only three rooms, enough for one each. In each room there was a desk and a bed, there were no toilets. He walked into the one at the end of the narrow hallway and lay down his scrolls before returning to Thalia and Tifa


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki *

During the whole trip, Takashi completely patched Kei back up and most of her wounds were healed. Her shirt was torn so she ended up having to pull it up a bit. Kei was scared, she haven’t been home for a long and many times she had to sneak in and make sure that no one saw her or she would have been caught. Kei wore what she usually did, she was always on the move she had no time to look really good. As Okume landed and Rika made her way in she felt someone tug on the string of her white ribbon…

“You look like your mother when she was younger.” Takashi said making Kei look down, it was an honor for to look like her mother, soon Takashi pulled the white ribbon down and soon her hair cascaded down to her ankles and Kei frowned

“Let’s go your mother is waiting…”Takashi said as he made his way in Kei followed behind him, not knowing what to say or do but just followed inside, the nice warm smell of pasta greeted her at the doorway but then another person did also

“Kei…” Kyo said and Kei instantly felt weakened, he rushed up to her and grabbed  her pulling her into a tight hug, Kyo missed his sister so much and now that she was back it just felt so good. Kyo squeezed his little sister as she squeezed him back, she nuzzled into his shirt before smiling warmly

“Kyo…”she mumbled a bit before looking back at her brother, but then smelling a certain scent, Kei didn’t let her brother go but soon her eyes fell on Lyra

Kyo let go of her, Kei sniffed the air…

“Kyo?” Kei turned to him, Kyo sighed as his sister smelled his scent all over Lyra and then along with that a slight scent change, 

“…Um Kei…”Kyo began, “There a lot of things that happened while you were gone…”


----------



## River Song (Jul 31, 2011)

*Rika *

Bumping Fists with Lyra she smiled pulling the girl into a hug, her muscles felt better, the pain was diluted by the return of her chakra. She watched the warming embrace between the twins with a smile on her face. She knew this was the nice part and soon had to come the drama.

While Kei and Kyo were distracted she whispered into Lyra?s ear ?You smell like sex and Kyo. You have five minutes to explain before I break out Gregorian methods of making you talk? her voice teasing but serious. Pulling back from Lyra she noticed what she was wearing.

She walked up the stairs, usually it would of been soundless like she was gliding over the steps but the exhaustion coupled with her underlying hatred for Takashi resulted in a clip clop. Nce in her room she reapplied her makeup and changed from her corset and jeans into a sleek evening dress which was black and used Lace



She looked into the mirror and composed herself she couldn?t ruin this for Kei. She wondered how she looked, she could find out by abusing her weakness for her gain but she didn?t trust Takashi enough to use her sight because of how vulnerable it makes her. Giving herself one more glance over she walked out of the room.

She glided down the stair, now a picture of elegance her face smooth but not serene there was still the underlying tension in the room.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"You smell like sex and Kyo. You have five minutes to explain before I break out Gregorian methods of making you talk!" Rika smirked, with Lyra laughing at her humour.

"I'll tell you all later during dinner! Now go and get changed!" Lyra smirked as Rika went upstairs to do just this. The teenager turned her attention to Kei and Kyo, who were sharing a moment of reunion.

"Um Kei ... There are a lot of things that happened while you were gone..."

No shit sherlock.

A lot? She was pregnant and engaged. Taiyou had a fling with Shin. Lyra now works for Taiyou and Kyo.

It was a lot but simple to get. Hopefully there would be no bad blood during this evening.

"Kei ...Nice to see you," she mumbled, keeping her violet eyes locked on the Aosuki girl. Lyra wasn't going to start anything, but if Kei felt like having a snap at her Lyra would be more than happy to snap her neck.

----------------------------​ 
*Tifa Warholic*

They arrived at the Silver Sands Inn, where once inside Hotaru mercilessly slaughtered the frail old in keeper.
"H-Hotaru!!"Tifa scolded, watching the man bleed to death.
"We can't let anyone know where we are or where we've been," Hotaru spoke with his usual blank expression as they ascended the stairs. There were a few rooms, each with a desk and a bed. There seemed to be no toilets, causing a great sigh from Tifa.

"I'd rather sleep in the desert then live with the ghost of the inn keeper haunting me," she muttered, following after her sister. 
"Shouldn't we just go to the Hot Springs Resort 20 miles south of here? It's really relaxing there~! A bit pricey, but it's in an area free from Branded control. I'm being serious ... This inn creeps me out."

Tifa claimed a room, before dumping off her pouch on the bed and letting down her hair tied into a ponytail. It seemed boring and dull, with the wallpaper peeling off and the smell of damp in the hallway.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

*Noctis/Braule Ranen*

Braule saw that the man seemed to be the father of Kei Aosuki. He then realized he must be the husband of Lady Taiyou whom he never met or heard of. "If you plan to go back to Fuzen to Lady Taiyou, please inform her that I am coming back as soon as possible. I also have information of a high ranking of the Branded that the intelligence core will need to know." Braule looked at the man as he took off with the two girls on his dragon. 

"Kei, don't worry... I'll make sure Shirou comes back home safe!" Noctis yelled as she flew off in the distance towards Fuzen. Braule turned around towards the fighting occuring in the distance between Shirou and the masked boy. Noctis realized Sanu was still here, he went up to him, "Sanu, I need you to stay here for a bit. Right now I have to make sure my other friends are safe. I'll come back for you." Noctis started to head towards Shirou along with Braule.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2011)

*Johnathan​*

While marching towards the destination Johnathan thought to himself about the Mission and the details of it which automatically turns him into his own World of his Mind, where he is absent from near everything going on around him.

_"A Beast called the Neochu....I heard talk of it from some travellers.
Not really a favourite to win a Beauty Pageant.But can't say I heard the name of Pikochu's before.I gotta be careful even if there is a Jonin with me.Which reminds me...I better load my Gun."_

Johnathan took out his Invention from the Holster and removed the glove from his right hand with which he grabbed the Gun.
As soon as they came into contact a blue glow was given off from the Barrel and the gauge on the side went to max near instantly.

*"Murasaki, this little toy must seem odd to you.In advance if we get to fight our targets make sure not to get in the way of it.This Baby is quite deadly and best used for mid to long-ranges.I don't know about you're skills in Battle but I am sure you didn't become a Jonin for no reason.I trust you not as s Genin but as a Person."*

Expressionless he put the gun back into the holster and put his glove into his Pocket.

*"Sorry I talk too much.Must be my excitement."*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 31, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei's head dropped as he gazed upon the diamond necklace he gave Akina.

"She gave it back? Does this mean she doesn't want to see me again?"

ReiMei clenched his fist tight as he tried to hold back the tears he could feel swelling in his eyes. 


"..."

Before he knew it tears started to slowly roll down his cheeks as he slowly teleported away back to his hideout in Fuzen. 

*30 minutes later.*

"Take good care of the baby Akina.."

ReiMei was by himself talking out loud as he drunk himself out of his misery and passed out on the floor of his hideout.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Is their anyway to break a bloodline of a person." "The only way is for a tailed beast or kill the person. "Go find Akina. she may do something reckless. I am going to ReiMei." "You had that bad feeling inside of you at the moment and Darashia could wait longer." Hakro nods as he was going to leave Spike with Alis and needed to leave now. Hakro had everything as he met Scar at side of the hospital and he took off with the silver wolf. He know where the hide out was and enter with out knocking, "Wake up Punk. Why don't you and Akina just go enlope at a small church. Akina wants to see you she only gave back the necklace because she was protecting you, you need to find her now before she does something reckless. Mow get off your drunk butt and go find your mate."

*Akina Ezel LT[/B

Akina needed some air as she left te room and the hospital. Sue kept riding her sword as she was going to the highest moutains in the wind country. She went up a few feet and kept riding her sword. She was feeling so depressed. Vincent was following her on his lizard summioning. He was wondering what was going through her mind and sort of got it. Vincent was thinking brat. Akina stopped on a ledge as she was thinking if she can't have ReiMei nobody was going to have her. She unsheathed her gothic kanata and was going to stab her stomache. A forced stop her from doing it. "VINCENT LET ME GO." "Fight me, who win you can kill both of us." Vincent pulled the kanata out of Akina's hands, he tied her up. She kicked him and she rolled of the moutain edge. The lizard summioning saved her, she only had scratches on her body. Vincent umped down to examined Akina, she got loosed and unsheathed the reversed blade sword and stabbed herself in the chest on the right side. She dropped to her knees, Vincent started to healed her himself, by the medcine ninjutsu he known.

Akina and Hakro Ezel

Akina know a fire type jutsu as she did a few handseals, to do the jutsu fire style fire dragon projectile. She let it go to make the ground soild to get out of the swamp. Atleast Diana gave them some time to get out of here. She did a few more handseals to control the bricks as they were used as weapons from before. She made the bricks to come near and she grib on and pulled herself out of the dirt. Hakro could get out of her by brutal forced by taijutsu. As he pushed with his legs to break out of the dirt, he was thinking that Diana would be complaining about the mud bath she got Hakro thought. Shorimo broke out from the genjutsu. Hakro and Akina did not have time to break out the rest from the dirt as they would had to stall for them to help out as him and Akina fight Shorimo. Akina did a few handseals as she did the fire style fire dragon projectile to release the dragon and for her to control it. Hakro had a feeling Shorimo was going to use a water jutsu. He did, to dimished the flames of the projectile. Hakro did a few handseals and did the lighting jutsu false darkness to keep Shorimo busy.*


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki *

“Well the same goes for me…”Kei said as she walked passed her brother smiling warmly, “Also brother…” Kei turned around with a warm smiled, “I got it back…”

It didn’t take long to make Kyo know what she was talking about he smiled at her warmly before looking over to a nervous Lyra coming fourth to Kei. Kei remembered what she did to make Lyra snap at her, but the simple fact of the matter was that to Kei, Lyra wasn’t apart of the family yet and unknown to her was carrying Kyo child. But time has passed and Kyo only hoped that his sister learned how to control that temper of hers…

“Hello Lyra.” Kei smiled warmly before looking over her shoulder and seeing her mother, Kei smiled and rushed to her mother and hugged her, “Mother…”

“Kei…”Taiyou said before her husband came up and grabbed the two girls in a hug, “Takashi!” Taiyou was shocked but she was happy in a weird way

Kyo only watched as Takashi looked at him, Taiyou smiled, “That is your boy…”

Takashi took a step forward and Kyo instantly took to the defenses with his chest out as the man came before him…

“Long time no see…Kyo…”Takashi said as he was staring face to face with the boy, then his eyes trailed off to Lyra, “And I suppose she is with you?”

“She is my fiance…”

*“ACK!!!!” *

Kei had suddenly chocked on a piece of cracker


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis/Braule Ranen*
> 
> Braule saw that the man seemed to be the father of Kei Aosuki. He then realized he must be the husband of Lady Taiyou whom he never met or heard of. "If you plan to go back to Fuzen to Lady Taiyou, please inform her that I am coming back as soon as possible. I also have information of a high ranking of the Branded that the intelligence core will need to know." Braule looked at the man as he took off with the two girls on his dragon.
> 
> "Kei, don't worry... I'll make sure Shirou comes back home safe!" Noctis yelled as she flew off in the distance towards Fuzen. Braule turned around towards the fighting occuring in the distance between Shirou and the masked boy. Noctis realized Sanu was still here, he went up to him, "Sanu, I need you to stay here for a bit. Right now I have to make sure my other friends are safe. I'll come back for you." Noctis started to head towards Shirou along with Braule.



*Kaguya Sanu*


" You Son of a Bitch!!!! "

Sanu easily leapt from his spot using his mass surplus of speed to get into both Noctis and Braules way. His anger fueling his very moments his darkness becoming almost visible to them both. The crystal of hatred and pain he had just create was cracking he wasn't powerful enough to really seal it. Sanu was angered and crazy as his eyes began to flash one red and the other yellow before changing back to normal. They flickered a few times as his hatred and pain showed on in his words. 

" This fight will happen and one of them will die that's how it will be I will not accept any fucking interferences at al!!!! "

Sanu wanted Vanitas to kill this boy who had created so much hatred inside of him. He stared with murderous intent at Noctis and Braule waiting for one of them to slip up so he could easily kill them. This had to happen was all his mind screamed it roared for this boys death who was beyond him the death of Shirou.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

The girl's head snapped around as she heard Kei choking on her cracker after hearing Kyo speak of being engaged to her.

"Oh? Choked on something dear? Must be your dignity bitch ..." she smiled amusingly, before sitting down at the table. Dinner was served on the table, but that wasn't what Lyra felt like eating right now. 

She kept her eyes locked on Kei, almost shutting out everyone else. Lyra wanted to see which direction this girl would take it. Would she be all nice about it, maybe actually choking on her food or is she going to go all sly bitch about it?

Either way, Lyra had the arsenal to combat all of her plans.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

*Noctis/Braule Ranen*

Suddenly Sanu appeared in front of them and started to yell at Braule and Noctis denying them to interfere with the fight. He made it sound like it was some kind of prophecy that one of them has to die and Sanu would won't let any drawbacks to that prophecy. His eyes started to flash red and yellow. "Sanu, I'm not going to stand and watch by seeing my friend die, never will I do that! Nor am I going to fight you." Noctis had said towards him, "Why are you acting this way?! This is not you!" Noctis growled at him. 

Braule didn't know what to say, he could tell that the boy in front of him was a friend of Noctis. He couldn't blindly attack him without Noctis's approval unless proven dangerous. "Sanu, don't oppose me now... I'm one of your friends and you have to understand that!" Noctis tried to talk sense into Sanu but he wouldn't listen.  Noctis repeated himself again, "I'm not going to fight you! I never oppose against my friends!" Braule was waiting for any moment for Sanu to strike to counter back.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis/Braule Ranen*
> 
> Suddenly Sanu behind him started to yell at Braule and Noctis denying them to interfere with the fight. He made it sound like it was some kind of prophecy that one of them has to die and Sanu would won't let any drawbacks to that prophecy. His eyes started to flash red and yellow. "Sanu, I'm not going to stand and watch by seeing my friend die, never will I do that! Nor am I going to fight you." Noctis had said towards him, "Why are you acting this way?! This is not you!" Noctis growled at him.
> 
> Braule didn't know what to say, he could tell that the boy in front of him was a friend of Noctis. He couldn't blindly attack him without Noctis's approval unless proven dangerous. "Sanu, don't oppose me now... I'm one of your friends and you have to understand that!" Noctis tried to talk sense into Sanu but he wouldn't listen.  Noctis repeated himself again, "I'm not going to fight you! I never oppose against my friends!" Braule was waiting for any moment for Sanu to strike to counter back.



The Darkness inside Sanu had finally erupted into a tangible substance. A purple Chakra filmed it's way as Sanu's eyes transformed fully Blood Red in the Left and and Evil Yellow in the right. The chakra expanded to hug Sanu's frame and began to bumble as the shroud took over him. The darkness in Sanu had reached it's limit and his crystalized hatred and pains broke free. Like and animalistic creature he roared with so much power it sent a weak shockwave to the surrounding area. 

" I will kill all who dare to save that man. He is ...he is the one....He must die today and you will not stop that at all!!!!! "

Sanu's rage had taken over his body as silver chakra horns appeared on the sides of his face his transformation almost complete the raw power of the chakra opening up and sending out shockwave after shockwave. It was nearly a split instant as Sanu closed the distance between them.


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki *

Fianc??? 

Kei couldn?t believe it but as she looked at her brother who was staring at the face of their so called father. He was serious, Kei mouth almost dropped. She didn?t think it would happen, Kei had looked down and then sighed. She was almost kinda happy for them, she knew what she did in the past was wrong and that she had done wrong?

"Oh? Choked on something dear? Must be your dignity bitch ..." She heard Lyra say, Kei ears twitched but she bit the inside of her cheek, she had to calm down, let her have it?Kei turned away from Lyra and began to sit down to eat

Kyo watched the two girls and sighed this was going to be a long night. Kei kept to her food as her mother sat it all out. He thought it was strange to have his father come back all of the sudden but what made it worst was the way Lyra and Kei were acting with each other. He sighed as he sat next to Lyra and from the corner of his eyes watched as Lyra zoned in on Kei as a pontential target?

He kicked Lyra leg underneath the table, ?Grow up..? he whispered

Kei smirked a bit as she ate a piece of chicken, her ears were still good as ever


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 31, 2011)

Hanzo let out a deep chuckle.  "Stronger than the Uchiha brat?  That's not much of an achievement, he's a pathetic little hatchling.  HIt's going to be a while before he can fly on his own.  Let's see if you're any different."  He took a step toward her, his eyes glowing with hunger.  "I'm going to enjoy tearing you up.  As for where the Uchiha is..."  He reached behind his back and pulled out a konoha headband, the blue fabric stained a deep purple with blood.  It was Date's headband, the one he collected from the body.  And it was indeed Date's blood.  Hanzo knew the Uchiha had escaped, but he hated fighting opponents who thought they could beat him with a level stare.

"I'd say he's halfway to Hell right about now.  Now how about you drop the calm act.  I hate people who try to remain calm while fighting."  His eyes grew wild and a devilish smile spread, though she couldn't see it.  "Fight with all of your soul!  You have to want my blood on your hands, or you'll die here!"  He vanished, appearing behind her.  A circle of chains was all around, attempting to tie her up.  This was his secret ability.  He could control his chains remotely with chakra.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

*Noctis/Braule Ranen*

Sanu was turning into a demonic being, he wasn't going to stop until Shirou is dead by that masked boy's hands. "Father stand back... I can handle this myself..." Noctis's eyes glowed red as he activated his Surigan. "Are you sure?" Braule had asked, while Noctis turned to look behind him showing off his newly unlocked eyes. "You unlocked them?! When?!" Braule was shocked that his son finally unlocked his eyes. Braule nodded and stepped back to give his son room. "I will interfere if things start to look bad... Count on it." Braule had spoke while walking away.

"Sanu.... Don't do this.... You won't hurt me I know... You saved my life once before and I know you would be willing to do it again and so will I... We are friends after all.." Noctis looked at him sharply knowing the person in front of him isn't Sanu... Something else took over him. Lightning streams started to form underneath Noctis, "I will say this once again... Please don't do this."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis/Braule Ranen*
> 
> Sanu was turning into a demonic being, he wasn't going to stop until Shirou is dead by that masked boy's hands. "Father stand back... I can handle this myself..." Noctis's eyes glowed red as he activated his Surigan. "Are you sure?" Braule had asked, while Noctis turned to look behind him showing off his newly unlocked eyes. "You unlocked them?! When?!" Braule was shocked that his son finally unlocked his eyes. Braule nodded and stepped back to give his son room. "I will interfere if things start to look bad... Count on it." Braule had spoke while walking away.
> 
> "Sanu.... Don't do this.... You won't hurt me I know... You saved my life once before and I know you would be willing to do it again and so will I... We are friends after all.." Noctis looked at him sharply knowing the person in front of him isn't Sanu... Something else took over him. Lightning streams started to form underneath Noctis, "I will say this once again... Please don't do this."



Sanu had been long gone he was overrided by the power. It had taken over his body and mind he couldn't stop it too much new chakra was comming in. The chakra felt weird like nothing he'd ever seen or felt before it wasn't and element at least nothing he knew of. The power was dark and pure to the point it felt like a Darkness release until the true nature of it showed. It had transformed his inner body to match his outer body he looked like and exact copy of the old Axus but with larger horns of bone. 

Sanu looked at Noctis as the ultimate enemy since he was fueled by rage and anger and a lust for blood. He wanted shirou to die with all his might and would not allow them to take his prize away. This feral sense of pride and power overwhelmed him into wanting to kill and produce as much death as possible. He looked at his new prey and began his attack.

As Sanu easily closed the distance his shroud began to change growing evilier and stronger to the point indigo streaks of raiton/fuuton like elements surrounded the shrouded armor. His hair spiked as the power increased everything felt slower as if Noctis was getting a bit slower as his power grew. He closed the distance in and instant and cocked his fist back then as if a split second it happened he amined it exactly at Noctis' face.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Noctis spoke, Sanu changed his appearance into something he had never seen before. His eyes were filled with a murderer's intent and looked like he wouldn't regret anything he would do. Noctis used his Surigan to foresee his attack, a punch towards his face at a high speed. As the fist came towards Noctis's face, the fist went directly through Noctis, as he started to slowly vanish into thin air. More clearly, this wasn't Noctis himself, it was a projection he had created by his past Image tech.

The real Noctis instantly appeared right behind him facing away from his back, "Sanu... is it worth one's death for a friends life?" He looked at the ground disappointed at Sanu seeing that he was seriously planning on hurting him. "Thank you Sanu... for making me understand to never give up on hope..." Noctis remembered how he gave up on hope until Sanu showed him otherwise. Only wind blew between their backs, Noctis understood that Sanu wasn't who he was. He had to save Sanu from himself, Noctis still had hope that he could save him just like he saved Noctis. "I know your still in there somewhere... I just hope I don't do anything I would regret..."

Suddenly Lightning streams underneath Noctis's original position sprouted up from the ground and spiked through Sanu's legs. Noctis started walking forward and stopped. "Remember the time we first met? You were really ignorant and hard to understand. But that didn't stop me from accepting you." Noctis smiled. "If I had a chance to save my friends, I would give my own life for to make that happen, regardless of the consequences." He looked at the sky with his eyes flashing bright waiting for Sanu's predicted next attack.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sakurai- Sting Part 4*

Sakurai stood looking down on the base camp of these bee users. *"Weak, so very weak...."* Sakurai began to lick his lips and drool a little.  *"Such easy prey for me to feed on."* Sakurai began a set of hand seals he used to summon Sting. All the ninjas were surprised to see such a huge summon come out of no where. *"Kill them Sting.."* Sting nodded and began to spit out sticky threads that stuck them to the ground. Sakurai began to stand up when a bee users sent bees after him. "Take down the intruder!" "Perimeter breach! Everyone go to arms!" *"What a weak technique."* Sakurai sent his insects out to over power their attacks which inevitably burst into wax that took down some of his insects. *"Fools you believe you stand a chance against me?"*  Sakurai looked forward and decided to run back to lure them into a trap.

It wasn't long until they notice he stopped his long range offensive and he retreated to a better position. They made it over the hill and began to run forward looking for him. "Where did he go?" The six of them began to comb the perimeter. They were keeping their eyes open for him. "You see him over there?" "No." "Hey didn't we have more people?" "Yeah, I thought there were six of us? Now there is only three." *"Yeah, yall were kind of easy to take out."* "Huh? Why did you just say that?" *"Why do you think?" *Sakurai's insects began to form behind him and he pointed his fingers at them.* "Its me."* Sakurai's insects removed themselves and the transformation technique canceled. "Get him!" Sakurai shot out his insects like a flamethrower covering them into a insect sphere. "Aaagghhhh, mmmfffggg!!!" Their screams were muffled by the insects and then they were covered by more insects to look like bushes with the transformation technique. *"Its time to hit their leader."*


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki Liquid Time: Beach*











_The beach! _

The sparkling water, the hot bodies, the guys, the girls, the bright blue sky! The smell of steak on the grill and the nice tangy cocktail on her tongue! Kei smiled as she finally made it here! A paradise away from the hell that she called a job as a ninja. Kei stretched her body, how long has it been since she been to the beach?! It was so cool to be here!

Kei wore some daisy dukes and a nice dark blue bikini top, the beach wasn’t as populated as she belived it would be. Maybe some people were to busy living in fear and not realizing the happiness that they could gasp with their tiny little hands. 

Kei smiled as she felt something snap, the dragon tattoo like seal was planting itself firmly in the middle of her chest, Kei smiled as she took the beach towel and spreaded it out…

“Finally vacation time!!” Kei screamed as she laughed a bit taking a plastic un blown beach ball and started to blow it up


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

" you still dare to get in my way then I'll kill you!!! "

Sanu had collected raiton at the base of his feet usually to use the raishinsho jutsu yet he pushed the surge into the raiton had at the base of his feet. When the Death materia infused Raiton clashed at Sanu's feet it helped him escape the grasp of the technique. Sanu used his new incredible speed to disappear then appear behind noctis. After seeing that technique his death wanting mind had figured a plan. Instead of charging forward he would bar all entry from the battle. Sanu with his enhanced power sealed in beyond a blurr before inhaling. 

_" Katon: Great Dragon Flame Jutsu! "_

Sanu exhaled revealing 3 Huge dragon headed fireballs in Noctis' direction There power was amazing and just the heat would severly burn anyone. The Jutsu was used so Close it was gonna destroy half of the entire room in one blow. This wasn't to hit and kill him but to seal the area off from interference by Braule and to Limit Noctis' movements with his newly formed shunshin as Sanu expected. In a blitz Sanu had slammed into the ground further sending shockwaves at the sheer power. And before the flames made contact Sanu fired his Teshi Sendan which were silver faster and harder then steel. They flew before at the position Nocts was in trying to further limit his movement.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2011)

*Mission:* *Watermelon Kiwi*
*Client:* Kiwi
*Rank:* B
*Reward:* 95,000 ryo 12+3p
*Description:* My name, my name is Kiwi, but you probably know me as Watermelon Kiwi, the greatest singer alive! After all this branded none sense the people need a break and I want to give it to them! So take me to a refugee camp so I can perform and lift up their spirits with my talented singing! Come on! 1,2,3,4 Time to get your body on that floor!!​
*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'I use to roll the dice, feel the fear in my enemies eye'_

Yamamoto let out a deep yawn as he walked to the Rendezvous point. He forgotten most the details of the mission if he was completely honest. Once he summoned it up as protection and guarding a moving package, everything else fell by the way side. It had been a week since he and Yamamoto left Suna. He still hated that bitch Lilith and he would make sure she died a virgin... Even if he had to die... He would make her suffer. Anger rising through him, that was when he imagined the voice of Zero and what he would say, _'Keep a clear head when fighting dumb arse'._ He laughed out loud, causing heads to turn in fear and a mixture of _'Aww, he's a special kid'_ well they did until Yama gave all who looked the _'Vees'_ then it was just looks of fear. 

As he arrived the gates of Fuzen to meet who ever he needed to meet. A melon of some sort. He forgot, no named people meant little to him nowadays. He watched the people as they went, in their groups, in their threes, in their twos but never in their ones. He shook out the thought, fucking hell was he some sort of sap story? Jeez. He said shaking the feelings of loneliness from him. Perhaps, he didn't have to be alone, he now had a summoning... Why hadn't he been using him more...? He slapped his hands together as they were through the hand seals, before making the blood donation. 

*Poof!​*
"Yooooooo Bishes! Gamichi is in the 'Ouse!" The toad said as he began to moon walk. Instantly Yama realised why he had never summoned the toad before, he was an insufferable _toad_rag. The toad who now broke into the 'Can't Touch This Dance' looked up at Yama. 

"Wa gwarn Boss?" He said concentrating on his dances moves trying to look slick, when he actually just looked like a prick. Yama just rolled his eyes, as the toad insisted upon talking like a complete twat. However he did like being called Boss.

"We are going to go on a mission, you are gonna be an extra pair of eyes... and well do you even have ears?" He wondered not knowing about a biology of a toad was made up... Maybe he had to dissect it one day... An evil grin spread across his face. Gamichi looked frightened as he saw the scheming mind of Yama at work. 

"I can do anything Boss. I RUN TINGS." He said clearly happy he was going to be involved in a mission. "Don't worry, I got this mission ting down Bruv. Any thing kicks of you know manz got your back, all day fam, believe that." 

"Just shup and keep an eye out, get on my shoulder." Yama ordered, and the toad obliged happily. 

"You know what blud, you sound like my dad fam, swear down. He tells me to shup nuff times-"

"SHUT UP!"

"Yeah like that."

Yama shook his head, this was a bad idea. He was close to killing his summoning before he had even developed his abilities. Before he knew it he felt something annoying on his head.

"BLUD! THIS IS LIKE FRONT ROW SEATS FAM!" Gamichi shouted happily now perched on Yamamoto's head and nestled in his thick silver hair. 

Yama merely shook his head, the quicker this mission was over the better. 

*Yamamoto Takshi LT *
_'I think your pretty without any make up on'_

Then he saw it for the first time, a brilliant smile delivering innocence and beauty all rolled into one. He returned her alluring smile. He giggled at her over compensating response, she was definitely cute. 

"Of course," He said encouraging her. However he saw the real her, for that brief moment and he liked it, the simple side to her, enjoying a compliment. He wished to see it again.

"My abilities... Eh?" He said slowly... "Well..." He pointed to his forehead protector which came over and covered his left eye. "This, I have a byakugan." He said smiling at her. 

"What are your plans for the future, D-Diana?" Stammering for a second on her name, saying it for the first time with his own lips and enjoyed the sound of it.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sakurai Aburame- Sting Part 5*

Sakurai walked back to their base camp and saw a giant blob of something in its place. *"So here you are." *Sakurai turned to see their leader standing on top of it. *"I'm the queen bee around here and you've been hurting my workers. That would make me look bad for not protecting our operation."* She smiled and jumped down to take Sakurai head on in a fight.* "We shall dance with our insects Aburame, but this time the out come of our clan history will change with me heading it!"* She flashed some hand signs and her fists were covered in bees. Sakurai began to remove his clothes,* "ehh? What are you doing? Why are you striping in front of me?"* Sakurai laughed and his skin began to be covered with purple. *"It doesn't matter how strong you are. You are worthless compared to me."* Sting woke back up, "Sakurai is that you?" He looked down from the hill and saw Sting laying down. "They're crazy strong. Watch out for their insects." *"What do you mean? What happened."* *"Heh, wouldn't you like to know."* Her fists began to buzz outward and she ran over to Sakurai throwing them at him. Sakurai got hit with her attacks left to right. She hit one last time that sent him flying and he rolled  a bit and looked down at his body. *"What happened?"* There were shapes of fists on his skin where she hit him and he looked up at her to see she wasn't hurt by the nano-venomous insects. *"You expect me to be purple or something?" *Sakurai looked over to Sting, "they use the vibrations of the bees to attack. They're very dangerous."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 31, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date was standing on the back of Reshiram, racing against another ninja who summoned a giant eagle.  Reshiram was right above the water's surface, speeding along like a bullet.  However the other ninja liked to play dirty.  "Water Vortex Jutsu!"  Date was thrown off of the back of his dragon and flung onto the beach, toward a girl blowing up a beach ball.  "Look ou-"  Too late.

He slammed into her, tumbling both of them to the ground and ending up with his face in her boobs.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Sanu shot fireballs blocking anyone from entering the area both Noctis and Sanu were in meaning Braule could not easily interfere without taking out the fire. As Noctis foretold Sanu's upcoming attack, he didn't do anything. Noctis just stood there without any sense of dodging or attacking. He just let his Surigan do the work. Sanu's attack was heading for the Prince until it collided with something invisible in the air, the sound of Crystals shattering could be heard.

The smoke from the collision appeared and Noctis was still standing, only to see behind him was crystals covering his back. The non existent Sucrise crystal with the work of the dojutsu, the Surigan. "I've changed since the last time we met Sanu. You haven't seen my Kekkei Genkai yet until now." Noctis had no intent on fighting Sanu but he knew he had to sooner or later. "Are you sure you want me to fight you..." Noctis muttered as he turned around and saw his blood lusted eyes. 

Noctis took a deep breath and sighed making his difficult decision and decided to get serious. "I'm going to fight to save both Sanu and Shirou... there is no way I'm going to let them suffer... No fucking way..." Suddenly Noctis started to gather Lightning release inside his body as streams entered through his blood speeding up the blood flow and soon into his heart. Once the stream tapped his heart, it accelerated his thoughts, movement, and reaction timing. 

*"Lightning Release: Lightning Armor!"* 

Lightning chakra started to emitted out of his body and his clothes started to flow with the wind the lightning was causing. Noctis had finally mastered the Lightning Armor technique he was trying to perfect, only for the reason of saving a friend. A invisible Lightning shield appeared to cover Noctis's abled body with the help of the Sucrise Crystal. Noctis closed his eyes... "Sanu... I'll save you... because you're my friend!!" Suddenly he reopened his eyes, and dashed towards Sanu at an intense speed with lightning streams following behind him. 

Suddenly Noctis had quickly elongated his lightning chakra in his right hand and formed a stronger electrified lance, faster than he had done before and longer. *"Omega Kanenkon!!!"* Noctis thrusted his lance forward towards Sanu pinpointing a nonvital point with his Surigan.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sakurai Aburame- Sting Pat 6*

She laughed,* "You're so pathetic!"* Sakurai stood back up and asked Sting one more thing. *"One more thing Sting. What happened to you?"* "I don't know. She covered me with her bees and I continued to attack, but then I was suddenly knocked out." *"Oh, so you're trying to figure out what happened to him. Well I'll tell you, Sakurai."* She pouted her lips out and made a pose, *"he overheated."* Sakurai was confused, *"how can he overheat with your insects on him?"* She smile, *"I utilized the vibrations from my bees. Bees originally used it against wasps to kill them when they enter their hive. I used it on him."* She walked over to Sakurai and his purple skin turned back to white. She canceled her bee fists and began to move her hands over his skin.* "The bees vibrate the wings as high as they can and use the buzz to vibrate their enemy so much they contain all the kinetic energy inside them. Which will heat up their body so much that they begin to burn up. I was surprised to see your friend survive."* She stopped and walked away, *"my bees can survive up a few degrees more than what they can dish out, but that wouldn't be strong enough to kill him unless... I had my bugs mutate."* She smiled and turned around to Sakurai, *"Lets finish this fight Sakurai. I want to show you my strength, and its too bad that you weren't someone else. I might of fallen for you."* She winked.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*They trudged on, towards Kumogakure. It took about two days to arrive, and with a sand storm and a massive hurricane, they stopped to rest short of Kumogakure. Thalia looked back at the note as she commented:

"So this woman we're looking for---we need to kill her. I'm assuming she's going to be the older of the two. As for the other girl, she'll be younger, and will probably back off---"

She then proceeded to hear a giant explosion in the general area in front of her. She quickly shot up and told them:

"Stay here and wait to see if I'm in danger, we don't need to alert them of our presence by moving in a group!"

She quickly jumped from tree to tree, wanting to inspect the sight of the explosion. It had been a bit farther than she thought, but if she needed help she knew help would be here shortly. However she noticed something strange once she arrived, there was no one in sight. Landing on the ground she looked around before she was tackled to the ground. She managed to see the girls face:
*Spoiler*: __ 









The young girl held a kunai up to Thalia's neck, as she asked:

"Are you here to kill O-Ren Ishi-Sama? If you are I won't hesitate to kill you."

"How did you know I was coming?"

"I could sense you from a mile away, you couldn't surprise me."

Suddenly a woman hopped out as she spoke to the young girl:

"Soshi-Chan, please remove the kunai, I can't have you dieing. The only reason why I suspect that you're in danger is because if they're skilled enough to try to battle me, there's no way how you can stand a chance."

Soshi quickly looked to O-Ren, and Thalia got a glimpse at her face:



Thalia's teeth clenched as Soshi jumped off of her, backing up. She spoke back to O-Ren:

"I'm sorry for jumping into matters, O-Ren Ishi-Sama...I just thought I could have been of some help..."

"No matter, you said you sensed others along with this one no? Well where are they?"

Thalia clenched her fist as she stood up, she wanted to get a jump on them but it seems their roles were reversed, what should they do now?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu saw that no ordinary attack would take him down. Yet it only made him smile a demonic fanged smile as Noctis tried to speed towards him with and attack he's seen before. Yet his speed was much higher and it seemed he would be as easy to take down. Sanu's chakra almost felt drained the Shinigami bloodline was now infecting his mind if he didn't turn it off he'd kill everyone in sight. Sanu used his maximum speed in this form to swiftfully use his Kaguya Taijutsu. Creating a spike from his palm Sanu quickly Forced his palms forward. 

Sanu pushed all of his might into a two palm strike to Noctis' front. The Silver bones in his arms were hardened beyond comprehension increasing the power of his attack. Sanu thought as he attacked all of his body was in a super frenzy of kill kill kill. He didn't wanna hit Noctis but he felt he was trying to save the person who wanted to hurt him. And that seemed to break his heart as the only friend he felt he had wanted to betray him. His heart sealed tight as if closing a gate. The speared attack had hit the shroud causing the shroud to weaken as blood fell from the area hit and Sanu used his attack hseeing as the shroud would disappear now.

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

Sanu waited as instructed by thalia he didn't disobey seeing as from before she could handle herself. Yet Sanu began to think from before of what Thalia said in the mission specs. That a medic would be close by to O-ren that the medic was also a sensor ninja. Sanu looked at Hotaru and then remembered the specs.

" What if this is a trap and the sound was just to make us jump the gun. "

Before Sanu could even hear a response he used his speed to seemingly fly from branche to branch worried about thalia's safety.


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki LT*

Kei smiled at how the beach ball was coming, she was taking a break from Ikuto and Vanitas constant bickering. Kei finished blowing inside the thing, making it nice and round, she smiled so proud of herself as she threw it up in the air. The nice black and white ball bounced perfectly as she threw it in the air and soon began to do tricks with it…

So fun!!! Even if Kei was alone here, she knew she had to make it someone how…

"Water Vortex Jutsu!"  Kei head shot up from playing with the black and white ball before someone coming and slamming into her knocking them both to the ground

Kei head hurted as she felt something crash into her but then she felt something in her chest and instantly her eyes turned into their cat slit. Kei smiled warmly before frowning at the unwanted guest, she touched him instantly using copy cat. Taking his strongest stat…

She helped him up before grabbing his coller and yanking him back, she positioned her right foot in front of her as she threw the boy as hard as she could

_*“FLY!!!” *_Kei screamed at the top of her lungs throwing the boy with her newly found strength


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sakurai Aburame- Sting Part 7*

Sakurai had to stick with his conviction... even though she did seem kind of cute in a bee outfit, with a little crown on top of her head. Sakurai blushed underneath his mask and thought, 'if she wasn't my enemy, maybe I would ask her out too'.*"I'm sorry, but I have to finish my mission."* She frowned a bit, *"I'm sorry to hear that. So you choose your job over love, huh? Well."* She raised her arms and began to form hand seals. Sakurai jumped back with a flip putting his clothes on mid-air and landed staring at her. *"Smooth."* She finished her hand seals and rock hives began emerging from the ground. *"Let the fight commence."* Bees started emerging from her hives that she created and Sakurai began bringing his insects out that were crawling out of his skin and clothing. *"Where do you put it all?"* She started to laugh and her bees began to make her fly into the air as Sakurai did the same. They flew further and further apart making it a long range battle. 'What are these feelings?' Sakurai was thinking about her in weird ways. He wasn't used to these feelings, and they had so much in common. 'She likes bugs, I like bugs, she uses bugs to fight, I use bugs to fight. And it doesn't hurt that she looks pretty... healthy?'


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She waited for the woman to attack, but suddenly the blue haired woman disappeared. The next thing she knew she appeared right next to her, drawing a sword. The woman was fast, to fast. So fast that her current reflexes couldn't even pick up on her. Before she had time for everything to register in her brain she was slashed, her arm was at least. Thalia jumped back but then noticed the woman disappeared again, and then she was elbowed in the head, rocketed into the ground.

A small crater appeared from where she was thrown into the ground. This woman---she was strong, no wonder they made this mission into a S-Rank...She turned and could see Sanu in the distance. She quickly yelled:

"Help me! I can't take her on on my ow---!"

Suddenly she was hit by the woman's knee in her back, and she was once again, forced into the ground. The woman drew her sword sighing as she pointed it to Thalia:

"Is this really the end? I expected more from someone that was assigned a mission like this."


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu LT*

Sanu could hear the calling for help from Thalia in the distance he was right and sped up to his max speed disappearing from the branch to the ground. He skid past the woman near Thalia her skills must have been impressive to take her down so easily. Sanu was a bit worried of how to fight someone much faster. Before he could even move O-ren was behind him. He hadn't even realized it but she slashed his spine hoping for a instant kill hit. 

" I honestly won't believe they sent children to slay me, were are the adults hmm? Were is the real ninja to take me down. "

She quickly with drew from Sanu and began her assult with her foot to thalia stomping her stomach trying to gain the answers from her. Sanu was down yet his spin has regenerated with a small cracking sound as he stood up. She was fast and powerful he didn't even blink before she hit him. His red and yellow iris' focused on the swords woman trying to find a weakness.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sakurai-Sting Part 8*

Sakurai was afraid to hurt her, 'I can't use any of my leathal moves on her. I have to take her down with no true harm to her.' She began to bundle up her bees in the air preparing for an attack. *"What are you doing Sakurai? I thought you came here to fight?"* She smiled as her bees began to vibrate causing the air to begin to send the force towards Sakurai in the form of sonic waves. Sakurai didn't know what to do. The waves were affecting his ability to think. *"I have to get away from these waves."* Sakurai began descending back to the ground. He hid in the trees and began thinking. *"I'll try this out."* He raised his arms and his insects followed. They rose from the ground and began to reach for her, but the sonic waves began forcing them back. *"You're going to have to do better than that Sakurai. They're too small and too weak to make it through my sonic field."* Sakurai slammed his fist on a tree he used his empty cicada technique to talk to her, *"Then how are you able to resist it?"* She smiled, *"I created a special wax that I stuffed in my ears that prevents me from hearing it!"* His insects feel back to the ground unable to even move. *"She really scrambled their eggs."* He felt regret overwhelming him. *"I guess... I have to do something, and this is the only way how."* He began to form his hand seals for his next attack. *"What are you doing down there Sakurai! Not picking your nose I hope!"* She chuckled until she saw balloons begin to rise. She looked closer and those balloons had giant eyes attached to them. *"Don't tell me he can mutate his insects as well?"* More and more began showing up, she was amazed at the number. *"What is this Sakurai?"* *"I never made this many of this mutation until now. Four hundred and eighty exactly."* They began to recede back into the forest and the next thing she saw were large things hoping from tree to tree. *"What the hell?"*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 31, 2011)

Date Uchiha LT

"Gomenasaiiiiiiii!!!!"

Date was flung across the beach in a most painful manner.  Eventually he made his way back to the girl and bowed to her.  "Gomenasai!  I didn't mean to crash into you!  I am unworthy of being near you!  Gomenasai, gomenasai!"  He apologized over and over again, bowing again and again to her, fearful to meet her eyes.  "If a man so lowly as myself can ask, what is your name?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

*Noctis/Braule Ranen*

Braule watched as they furiously battled each other, he was highly relieved that Noctis had been able to master the Surigan. Suddenly fire started to block his way from joining the fight. Braule had to clear a path but then he saw the boy known as Sanu got hit by his son's technique but his shroud had reduced the damage. He then saw the bone spikes from both his arms about to strike his son. "Noctis!!!!!!!!!" As he yelled and activated his Surigan.

-------

Noctis struck Sanu through a nonvital spot attempting to weaken him until he heard his father's voice but then he realized Sanu suddenly formed a two spiked bones throughout each of his arms and aimed it towards Noctis. Since both of the spiked bones were heading towards different parts of Noctis's body, he couldn't avoid the technique. Noctis eyes widened as he saw the spikes shatter through his lightning shield reducing it's speed. 

Suddenly his Sucrise Crystal covered the vital spot one of the bone spikes would hit, but the other shredded his shoulder as blood spurted out. Noctis clenched his teeth and narrowed his eyes trying to hold in the pain. But Noctis would not know how long the Crystal shield would hold out before it hits him through his stomach.

A double edged sword appeared right before Noctis's eyes as it was thrown from the side, Braule Ranen suddenly teleported in front of him holding the sword and broke both of the spikes with it. He grabbed Noctis and grabbed him to dash back, "I told you I would interfere if anything were to happen to you." Braule looked at his son's severely injured shoulder. Noctis shoved Braule out of his care and saw Sanu exhausted as well as Noctis's himself. Both were breathing heavily while looking at each other. 

Noctis had one eye closed with the other eye open while he was slowly approaching Sanu. "Noctis, you are in no condition to fight!" Braule exclaimed. "Father.... I can handle this." Noctis covered his wounded shoulder with his other arm as he approached closer and closer to the weakening Sanu. "Sanu... please let me help you... Just listen to me!" Noctis yelled hoping Sanu would realize what he is doing.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*She became wide eyed, was there really this much of a difference between their power? She didn't cringe though, she didn't show fear either. She refused to. As O-Ren stomped her foot into her Thalia gasped for un-needed air. She then regained focus and grabbed the woman's leg as she was distracted from hitting Sanu:

"What do you think you're doing girl?"

Thalia yelled out as she used all her strength to throw the girl off of her. As the woman flew she pulled out her sword and stabbed it into the ground, making it so she wasn't flying through the air any longer. Thalia quickly looked over, she knew Sanu would be okay, but she just wanted to make sure. However, Thalia knew she'd be wasting time if she were to continue to be worried in battle, in battle there is death on both sides, she can't help that. She can't waste time being worried. Thalia knew that it would be to slow if she were to take out her heavy scythe, so she extended her right arm as she said:

"Ice Style: Ice Katana!"

A katana quickly formed in her hand, but the woman appeared in front of Thalia to fast. Thalia parried the first swipe of the blade with her ice katana, but the woman was simply to fast. The next blow went straight at Thalia's midriff, and then sliced to the right. Thalia gasped as she jumped back out from the sword and held her wound.

"I don't understand, why do you people fight a battle that you clearly can not win? It doesn't make any sense to me! Plus, we are trying to get rid of the Branded threat by taking control of the villages that they have, what's wrong with that! To ensure Fuzengakure's safety it'd be best if we were to take control of that village as well."

Thalia started to chuckle, and then lightly commented:

"I'm not doing this mission for the good of the world. No, far from it. I'm doing this mission because I was assigned to it, I could care less if Fuzengakure or whatever fell under your control. All I know, is that I need to kill you."

"Very well then, if it's your wish to die, then so be it."


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki LT*

This was interesting~

Kei purred a bit, this was the first time a man graveled at her feet. It excited her a bit, more Durga part of her than anything. Kei sniffed the air that he mixed in with her’s did she smell this scent before? Kei thought for a minute, her memory was hazy of it so probably not. It good to not to think of things like that, Kei crouched down at him

Her eyes still the brightest most intimidating cat slit blue, “Kei…Kei Aosuki…”she said as she looked at him, the thought of his scent ran though her mind, she was trying to figure when the last time she met this person but her mind sorted out those possibilities into absolutely zero

“Just don’t do that again or I’ll be chucking something that you hold more dear.” Kei said, “It’s interesting to find another person here though…I thought this place would have been a little dead.”

Kei stood up straight, “So I told you my name…Tell me your’s…”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

"Alright then..."  Date erected himself to his full height of 6'3, towering over the girl.  A myriad of scars covered his toned body, and his orange, almost red hair fell messily over his face, almost obscuring his left eye from view.  He had come a long way from the young, average boy to the powerful man he had become.  He smiled down upon the girl with a friendly smirk and a gleam in his eye.  "My name is Uchiha Date.  It's been a while, hasn't it, Aosuki-san?"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu was tired his shroud began to disappear slowly as the energy fell away from him he felt the attack noctis had made. The blood from the would was amazing but Sanu regenerated the Bone that was hit but the muscle was badly hurt his arm was numb yet his right arm had power. That blast had ruined yet another good shirt he almost didn't feel like buying a new one seeing as it might get ripped to shreds. He looked at Noctis this man still calling himself his friend. He was the friend of his enemy meaning they were enemies. That logic had stuck itself deep within Sanu it scared him to have to deal with another person who would hurt him for nothing. 

" How dare you still call me a friend....ha....ha....You and me aren't friends your siding with the very person I hate can't you see. You have no right to ever call me a friend again we are enemies!!!! "

Sanu had meant every word he had said it was his anger and rage that threatened to defeat him not Noctis. His body was weak this was the first time he had ever used such a technique like that it drained him fully yet he still had a little chakra left for one more dragon flame jutsu yet didn't use it. He felt all he needed to say would come to him.

" Just leave this isn't for you to interfere in.....If you still value your life you'd go. "

Sanu had lost everything he spiraled into a sadness shown by a tear that had fallen from his face. The pain taunting his very inside were appearing and taking form inside him. The crystal he had formed let loose a shadow a darkness that swallowed him up in anger and rage yet leaving him feel regret and sorrow. He wanted to leave with Noctis and put all of this behind them to finally have a home with friends. Yet he couldn't his heart would never let him live a normal life he was meant for dark deeds and nothing more. He looked at Noctis his hair in it's unkept form thanks to the attack and his spiked hair falling flat again. He could no longer care he walked towards Vanitas. He knew his place by he side of METSU nothing more nothing less Sanu looked wanting and waiting for Xemnas' eventual arrival to bring them back to base.

This mission was a failure and his ties and friendships broken...would he ever gain a bond with someone........

-------------------------------------------------------

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu got up at his max sped and interviened in the duel using the pikes from his palm to try to slow the womans reaction a bit. Yet it was as if she saw him coming and used her amazing skill to slam the hilt of her blade into Sanu's head before using the blunt edge to direct Sanu to the ground. It was a swift motion he knew had she used the other size he would have been decapitated for sure. He need to get close and use his taijutsu Sanu sprang back to his feet charging again this time jumping and doing a somersault over her. After landing he tried a backwards thrust of both his palms trying to catch her off guard. She parried the attack before using her knee to kicking him backwards towards the ground again.

" Child a running bull is guided by the matador, ha ha Torro Torro come and be defeated little boy. "

This agitated Sanu causing him to fire his teshi sendan but she was quick spinning her blade counter clockwise in a rhythm redirected the bone blades to the sizes. She smiled as she made him realize no attack was going to work unless it was simultaneously fired.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki LT *

Kei looked at the  man in front of her that was now towering over her even in her heels! Kei growled a bit but she couldn’t help but stare up at him…Damn being 5’5, she wished she was taller and even in heels the max she could reach was 5’9.  Just being around someone taller than her made her feel weak and small, like a bunny or some type of animal that deserves death by even more stronger animal.

Kei grabbed him by the shoulders and began to push him down, “Don’t look down on me damn it!” she yelled meaning literally, don’t look down at her

She soon let him go and laughed it off before he said something, Kei crooked her head a bit. “Do I know you Uchiha?” she asked, “I am sorry…A long time ago it seems I went though something and I…Well you see my memory is quite funny.”


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 1, 2011)

*Noctis & Braule Ranen*

Sanu denied the act of friendship that Noctis was expressing towards him. He denied everything about friendship, as he yelled in anger and hate towards Noctis. There was much more to be said, but Sanu stopped speaking and turned around to head towards the masked boy. 

Noctis smiled and said, "Sanu, even if you deny me as a friend, you can't deny the fact you treated me as one back then. You saved my life and you would do it again... Just as Shirou did. " Noctis took a pause for breath and continued speaking. "I know you don't mean what you just said... but I don't care what happened between you and Shirou, He's my friend and I would help him out like I would help you out. If there still is a conflict between you two, I would go out of my way to solve it." Noctis started to chuckle.

"So please... help me help you..." Noctis coughed out a bit of blood but he wiped his mouth. Braule put his hand on his son's shoulder, "Please Noctis. Don't attempt to go any further..."  Noctis shrugged his father's hand off and ignored him.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis & Braule Ranen*
> 
> Sanu denied the act of friendship that Noctis was expressing towards him. He denied everything about friendship, as he yelled in anger and hate towards Noctis. There was much more to be said, but Sanu stopped speaking and turned around to head towards the masked boy.
> 
> ...



*Kaguya Sanu*

San had almost wanted to reach out and forget the battle yet he couldn't his heart knew if shirou was around he'd die at his level. He shook his head at Noctis and began to walk towards Vanitas. he saw that both boys were tired and about to kill one another yet he wanted to see shirou die in front of his eyes. Sanu spoke without even turning around before disappearing into the darkness with his shunshin.

" I'm just not worth it , Goodbye Noctis. "

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

The swords woman was stomping his ribs in with the blunt edge of her blade. She was knocking hima round with her superior speed and agility. Sun hadn't even hit the ground yet as he was spun into the air before being slashed down. The cut was deep from his right shoulder to his left hit. The pain was excrusiating especially when she kneed him in the groin. He was being beaten senseless. He used his Kawarimi no Mai to create bones spikes on his body as he spun he tried to catch her in the multiple slashes yet she used the blunt side of her blade to stop the rotation before using her stregth to throw Sanu into thalia.

" this is utter childs play I guess I'll have to annilate you both now. "

O-ren slammed her blade into the ground before forcing it up with and uppercut like motion releasing a powerful wave. It hit thalia and Sanu so hard it exploded the ground on impact sending them both flying to the sides. Her power was awesome and devastating even from a distance.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

After being blown back by the massive explosion Thalia felt wrecked, but she didn't care at all. She noticed that O-Ren focused on Sanu and was prepared to strike him, this may be her only opening! As O-Ren picked her sword back up Thalia quickly charged at her, and swung her ice katana at her, but O-Ren just moved her arm back and caught it. Thalia's face became shocked and she turned around. She knew if she were to stay there any longer she'd be a goner. She let go of the sword and jumped back, as the woman casually swiped. O-Ren dropped the ice katana, and it shattered on the ground.

"I think you both have realized that none of your attacks will work."

Thalia smiled as she started to breath heavily. From the center of her midriff to the right had been completely cut through. She knew if she were cut even more to the left her torso may very well fall off. She held her side as blood dripped down, and then grabbed her scythe. She held it out in front of her and then was shocked when she saw her appear in front of her. With her scythe out in front of her it automatically blocked her first attack, but she was shocked, she couldn't react. 

Thalia them made a mistake. 

She saw the blade coming at her, so she let go of the scythe with her left hand, and lifted it to stop the blade. The blade went through the bottom of her palm all the way through her arm, and up through her shoulder. Then O-Ren smiled as she ripped her sword down, cutting through the bone, muscle, tendon, and the veins in her arm, creating a giant instant blood puddle underneath herself. She grabbed her arm and smiled, as she used her right hand to pull in her scythe. Unfortunately for the woman, due to the clothes that she had been wearing, instead of tearing material, it had nicked the exposed side of her left breast, creating a slight cut. The woman jumped back next to her healer.

"Ma'm...Do you need me to heal you?"

"It's just a scratch but I'd rather go without one."

"Understood..."

Thalia observed, she had at least manged to get a scratch, and that was all she needed. But against a superior opponent like this, she'd need someone to buy some time.

"Sanu! Hold her off for a bit! She's all yours!"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu had just gotten up from that devastating shockwave he listened to thalia's command and began. He modified both of his humerus's pulling the blades from each arm before dual weilding them. As he launched forward at her he had kept both blades moving to try to parry her moves. The woman easily stepped to the side slamming the bunt edge to sanu's stomach before thrusting him into the air. It seemed she had enough of him as she leaped into the air displaying a single slash before falling to the ground. Sanu was cut up all along his body as he dropped to the ground. He wasn't ripped in half thanks too his Kawarimi creating spikes to be shattered instead of him beiing slashed. That was beyond close and Sanu was hurt bad the slashed had been massive and the blood he was losing wasn't fun he needed to think fast and quickly. He could try activating his ability but that would cause him to go beserk with power if he didn't aim it right. But it was all he had left so he rose up and looked at her with his Blood and Moon eyes summoning all the strength he could he was gonna try to buy some time. He launched himself again this time towards her yet she spun her hand fast as lightning and a dragon tornado appeared in slammed into Sanu dragging him across the forest floor creating a hug crater he was down but not out.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*Thalia jumped back, getting out of the way of the battle. She knew if she was stopped in the middle of this then she wouldn't have another chance to preform this. She slowly lifted her limp left arm, which was bleeding badly from the entire cut of her underarm. Blood quickly dripped off of her arm and onto the ground. Thalia smiled and stomped onto the ground, forming a circle with her right foot.

Once she had been done with that she started at one point of the circle, and started to make a triangle, making the symbol a circumscribed triangle. Completing it Thalia looked at their battle, Sanu was getting thrashed, but he just needed to hold out a bit longer. Picking up her scythe she licked the tiny portion of blood she managed to obtain, and her body started to tingle. She looked down at her arm, and the color started to change. Black and white started to fade in, making her look more like a skeleton.

She smiled as she looked at O-Ren, her days were numbered now. 

Her transformation was now complete.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu had started building power inside himself and tried to subjugate it. His abilities with the shroud had grown better he no longer went into first stage while losing his mind. As the shroud around him powered up he picked himself up ignoring the bleeding and bruised parts of his body. He used his enhanced speed to try to kick O-ren she defended yet he kick-flipped off of her blade the charged releasing his spikes the battle was a tiny bit more even as both were parrying and slashing. Sanu gained a few more scrapes yet ultimately he was holding up he had realized thalia was doing something and need to help as much as he could.

He bursted into V2 for a quick second kneeing her backwards with the instant increase in speed pushing her back a bit. She had been calculating his speed and the extra burst surprised her yet O-ren maxed her speed a bit more sending a flurry of slashed 1 looking slash was 5 win actuallity. She wasn't cutting Sanu as bad as before as hald the attacks werebeing absorbed by the armor yet the last one had blwo Sanu back into a tree. As she winded up for a strike to hit him in the heart he fell as She dashed forward.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

She smiled, she knew O-Ren was getting close to Sanu, but as long as he didn't die she didn't care what happened. Right before she stoke Sanu Thalia stabbed her left leg, and O-Ren suddenly collapsed. She held onto her leg as she yelled out:

"OWWWWWW! WHAT, HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?!"

Thalia smiled, so it had indeed linked the two. She wiggled the pike inside of herself, toying with her. She then continued to forcefully pull it out, smiling. The girl looked up, and saw Thalia. 

She frowned. 

She slowly stood up as the blood fell from her leg---how dare someone do this to her. She had no idea what she did, but she would make sure this freak would never do that same again. Even with her leg stabbed through O-Ren quickly dashed at Thalia as fast as she could:

"Ishi-Sama, you're hurt, let me heal yo---"

"Be quiet, I know what I'm doing!"

She then continued to dash towards Thalia, but Thalia didn't move at all, not one single step or movement. She just continued to run towards Thalia. With her sword out in front of her she ran right into Thalia smiling. 

Thalia started to chuckle, and then went out into a full out laugh as she explained:

"To bad for you! I'm Immortal! And now, you're dead!"

O-Ren gasped as blood trickled out from her mouth, and then she could feel a pain in her heart. She dropped the sword that was stuck in Thalia to grasp her chest, but Thalia wouldn't let her get away, she wanted to savor this moment. She motioned her avaliable arm and "hugged" O-Ren tightly, with their chests pushing against each other, and the hilt of the sword falling down.

_*Drip. Drip.

*_The blood fell down to the ground from both of their chests as O-Ren, face to face with Thalia, started to chuckle as well.

"I see...This jutsu you have activated, it allows you to transfer any wounds from yourself to your opponent, and I fell for it hook line and sinker."

Thalia smiled as O-Ren's eyes closed, and Thalia in that instant let her go, as her body fell to the ground. She pulled the sword out of herself, and transformed back to her normal state. Dropping O-Ren's sword she slowly walked around O-Ren and walked towards the young girl named Soshi Fatake. The young girl that use to be a part of the Branded appeared to be...crying. She was collapsed on the ground, and appeared to be extremely sad from the death of her comrade and leader.

Thalia just grabbed the girls arm as she pulled her up off the ground, and then told her:

"Come on, we're going!"

She then turned to Sanu as she told him:

"You did great work fighting her Sanu. Let's get Hotaru to heal you and my injuries and then we can take this girl back and complete this mission."

The girl just looked away, not commenting at all, to sad to say anything.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

He got the shit kicked out of him for that the ability to transfer wounds. Sanu had and irritated look on his face as his shroud disappeared into thin air. He walked with a slight limp as he saw the girl with thalia. He wanted to immobilize her yet he kinda didn't give a shit at that moment. He was beaten to hell and really just wanted to lay in a hot springs and heal. As they made there way to hotaru Sanu had a quick thought in his head. 

_" I hope that sick son of a bitch doesn't try to turn me into a puppet. "_


----------



## HellofALife (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rie Takada*

A sickle had barely missed the tip of her nose, a tiny lick of blood ran down her nostril, as the sickle ripped through her hoodie. Another kunai had struck her jacket, the rip revealed another injury, that would be hard to hide from her brother, she took another turn down the hallway, slighty slipping against the polished mansion floor.

"COME BACK HERE!!!"

The sickle stuck into the left side of the wall, the guards were pursuing her a little more reluctanly than before, she had stolen many times from the mansion, and now they had finally upped the security, still it was going to be a hard time to capture her. She had others into the robbery, they weren't exactly people she could trust, yet they were handy for distraction. This was just another mansion in Suna, belonging to nobility, the riches were of great potential, for someone like Rie, who had been pilfering for years, it was a gold mine, but the riches were kept confidential, something tempted Rie to go deeper into the conspiracy, if it was money, all the better, if it was something more.....well, adventure had been something she'd been craving for years.

She pulled her hood slightly against her head, while running. It was a good thing the mansion wasn't protected by shinobi. She reached the far back wall, before turning into the ballroom. She belched into the crowds of the formal nobility meeting, soft music played in the background, fancy bougerouis woman filtered about, talking with their "other" bougie female friends.
Rie took a quick dive into the crowds, she was definitely out of place, as the women took their looks at the young girl, she gave a queasy smile, whispering a gomensai to each one, and brushing some of the dirt she had stained on one of the kimono's.

"Sorry so very sorry...ma'am...."

She rushed into the dancefloor, the jovial atmosphere, did not help her already frantic behavior. The guards were searching themselves, wary of the supervision of their chief, The chief was enjoying his time, and wanted as little disturbance as could possibly be avoided tonight though those things would change. The squalor of the common people was becoming disorienting, Rie disliked close social communication. The people here seemed somewhat....fake. Her eyes darted around trying to determine a good escape.
Her head switched around, the gatherings of people, were looking simillar every way she looked, each body was blocking a potential exit, if there was any.

She strolled over to the snack table, the fear attacking her body, her white gloves touched the silk of the table, she grasped the cloth. An empty glass was filled to the brim with Sake, she looked up at the man who had poured it.

"You okay? You sure you can still do this?....(he looked over her at her arm and grips the sake more tightly).."

Rie looks up at her brother, his eyebrows furrow slightly, her lip quivers under the pressure, Ryoma wasn't a violent or angry person, but there were things that set him off. His grip on the glass is white-knuckled, he means to cause a disruptance. He drops the glass intentionally, the crash alerts the normally quiet atmosphere, even the guards stop in their proceedings. Rie pulls her hood even tighter, as Ryoma pulls out a scroll, the scroll wraps itself around Ryo's body, as a strong smoke fills the room. Rie recognizes this move immediately, illusionary demons struggled from sealing chains that binded them, as they taunted the frightened audience, a large portion of the party had turned from calm, collected individuals, to frantic animals. Their beautiful kimono's were ripped as people stepped on them, people squabbled around as alcohol spilled on the floor, away from the illusion technique. Other than those that had already left the theives that she had banded with, walked over, unaffected by the demons.

"We need to leave Rie..." one of the whispered.

Rie grasped the sack of goodies she had stolen, and slung it over her shoulder. Ryoma continued his technique as the guards tried to approach they were somewhat braver than Rie had thought, if they were willing to approach someone as powerful as Ryoma, Rie smirked at their attemps. She motioned at the group, to follow her to the exit, as the guards tried to close in on the gathering. Ryoma opened his pouch, a bomb plopped into his palms, as the smoke from the scrolls cleared up, he looked back at Rie, a look of urgency on his face.

"Wait-"

An arrow had struck Rie's shoulder, she fell over on the floor, squirming around from the pain, one of the thevies they had hired, shot the arrow, soon they were walking over the injured girl, a shot prepared for a fatal blow. Ryoma had thrown a kunai before the man could kill her, the kunai struck the shinobi through the skull, a guard had taken the intiative to tackle Ryoma, down in the quick seconds. The other shinobi clutched the sack, and escaped from the exit balcony. Ryoma was being piled on by the rest of the guards, an arm gripped his throat tightly. His voice croacked slightly as he called out Rie's name. She turned over, a painful look on her face. A slight distortion of her conciousness infected her mind.

Let me fix all of your problems...."

A soft tiny whisper had licked the base of her ear, it had been one she had heard many times before in situations like this. Before she could even argue against it, her hand acted against her will, it jerked out the arrow from her shoulder, a scream, had made the guards twitch a little. Rie (or perhaps it was someone else) stood up, a devilish grin graced her features, Ryoma looked up through his reddining eyes. 

"Help" he said as a tiny whisper of breath escaped his mouth. Rie's started her hand signs.

_"Summoning Technique: Demon Party!_

The white smoke filled the corridor of the ballroom, as demons had started to viciously attacked the unaware guards, a piece of flesh, coupled by an ear had landed near Rie's boot. Ryoma's lungs began to fill with air, the harsh abuse on his neck had left a deep red mark. Rie's alter had helped Ryoma up, slapping his back hard in attempt to help him breathe.

"We need to leave..."

"But...the gold.."

"It doesn't matter Rie won't make the night without you..." 

Ryoma had realized who he was talking to, the Alter was speaking again, Ryoma so far had made sure the Alter could stay at bay, with his training, yet everytime they were in trouble, she was always there...

"Alright..." he nodded

Another line of Guards were preparing to shoot more arrows, to dispel the demons, Alter ran towards the the balcony with Ryoma in hand, a convenient haystack was placed right below, Alter and Ryoma stood atop the pillar, both of them locked hands, taking a swift eagle dive into the hay, leaving the commotion behind.......


-------------------------------------------------------
Rie scratched the skin near the entry wound as a medical nin, applied his healing jutsu to the injury. Rie squirmed around, not used to a person touching her skin so lightly, she blushed as the shinobi rolled her shirt up near her bra, before applying more of his jutsu. Ryoma frowned at his sister, reminding himself of the failure of last night, he started to nick at the wood on the door frame he was leaning on. Alter and him escaped easily, although as soon as she released herself, Rie was in a constant bout of pain. If Alter hadn't taken out the arrow out, the procedure would have been much longer. The sun over Suna had suddenly filtered inside the room, as the injury closed up.

"Done....you can leave now" he said.

Rie rolled her sleeves back up, peering over at Ryoma curiously, then smiling. "Lets get something to eat..." Ryoma mumbled...

Rie reluctantly stood up, looking over at the male medical nin she whispered.
'Call me!..." before exiting out of the room. She looked around the rooms in the hospital, these days ninja's were careful about injuries.

"Shit....' Ryoma rumaged through his pockets, _"No Ryo...."_ Rie shot her eyes down at the floor, the money wasn't there, because she wasn't careful, no money, no food, more stealing......the cycle repeated itself, and in the end nothing was ever solved. "Do you ever think....we could change?...."

Ryoma turned his head, they were both aware of the dire situation, money was the biggest concern to the both of them, not for showing off, but to get by, just to live. Ryoma would of loved to be a part of a clan, at least you knew there was a home to always go back to. "I'l...I'll think of something" he mumbled...."Just get some air, meet some people....." he said

Rie looked away, Ryoma would always skim around the topic, yet it made the stealing a little easier on the both of them, being morally righteous was only a way of living. She walked out of the hospital, while her brother went his separate way. She brushed a lock of hair out of her face, digging her hands into her pocket, she started to stroll around Suna, it would help take her mind off of the transgression.....


----------



## Laix (Aug 1, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

*THUMP*​
"Grow up ..." Kyo whispered, kicking her leg under the table. She replied by stamping her heel on his toe.

"Try telling your sister that!" she replied, quieter than a mouse. To make it seem more casual, she took another bite of the finely-roasted chicken. The garlic sauce melted in her mouth, and the stuffing was just perfect! Even during all this bad air, Lady Taiyou's cooking couldn't be ignored.

"Lady Taiyou, this is really good!" Lyra beamed, before taking a munch at her food like a cannibal. The freshly steamed vegetables just looked too inviting, and she was looking forward to tucking into them next time. 

"We make a pretty good team, don't you think?" 

Lyra wanted to try and blend with the family, so that she felt like she was one of them and could talk to someone such as Taiyou so casually. It was afterall her sensei too, but their team never took off due to Thalia's dissapearance. Lyra barely even knows the girl.

----------------------------​
*Tifa Warholic*

The girl gawped at the sight of Date's blood-soaked headband that Hanzo juggled in his hand. 

"I'd say he's halfway to Hell right about now.  Now  how about you drop the calm act.  I hate people who try to remain calm  while fighting." His eyes enlarged as he spoke, perhaps with a burning desire somewhere.  "Fight with all of your soul!  You have to want my blood on your hands, or you'll die here!"

Heh.

Tifa laughed silently to herself as a smug smile formed on her face. It may have worked on others, but not her.

"Idiot. Date's not dead..." she began, her eyes deeper than the sea looking up to the water user. "He wouldn't die without seeing me again. He wouldn't... He just wouldn't! I know him better than you, and it's insulting that you think you can trick me!" 

Tifa was taking the right attitude to this situation, telling herself he wasn't dead and making herself believe what could be a lie. But he wasn't going to get into her. No way. She wouldn't let him mess with her mind.

_Dickhead's trying to mess me around! Don't listen to him Tifa! You can't let yourself be moved by his mind games! Then again, if I can at least defeat him he may have some sort of clue to Date's location. God I don't want this to turn into three years ago! Why do you always go fucking missing!?_

Tifa was trying to calm herself down, but knew what needed to be done. She wasn't going to drag out the fight either, but rather just get straight to the point. Reaching into her brown pouch hooked on her waist, she pulled out a silver coin with the inscriptions of angels on it.

"I'm just going to get straight to it...Hanzo," she began, clenching her fist with the coin locked inside. Sparks of white flickered around her body, daring Hanzo to make his first move.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 1, 2011)

*Sakurai- Stinger Part 9*

*"Sakurai, you plan on playing with me after all huh?"* She smiled at his new actions he was taking. With this attitude she didn't notice when there was one right behind her. *"What!?!?"* It wrapped its arms around her and locked up. *"I was a fool to not have noticed."* They began to jump up into the air higher and higher to attack the bunched up bees that were still emitting the sonic waves. *"It must have been the wax in your ears."* Sakurai didn't understand his feelings, this girl... seemed important to him. He knew he couldn't do real harm to her, but he would bring her somewhere else so that she wouldn't hurt others. 

*"Oh, Sakurai, I can't move an inch! You're smothering me!"* Her bees flew out of the rock hives and began to fire a barrage of stingers onto the one that was wrapped around her. It let go of its hold to reveal a waxed clone in its grip. *"Sakurai! You like my trick?"* She was standing behind him with a kunai to his back, speaking her last sentence. *"You seem to not be a very good ninja to be found this easily."* He turned around with his hands up. *"Give up, you can't win against me. I'm not even trying."* Sakurai's insects began escaping from his legs traveling down and out from beneath his clothing surrounding both of them with out her noticing. They both were staring each other in the eyes. *"I did this on purpose."*


----------



## River Song (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rika*
_Family ties_

The tension in the room was touchable. “She’s my Fianc?.” Kei choked on a cracker and Rika just stood still, her features frozen in a mask of perfect shock. Many things ran through her head, Lyra in a wedding dress, the cake, and the bridesmaid’s dresses. Who would be Kyo’s best man? He seemed to repel all of the male gender, who was going to give Lyra away. Why did the orphan and the man with no friends have to get married?

Then it started to sink in this wasn’t just an orphan and a male repellent bastard, this was Kyo and Lyra.....and they were getting married. Rika let out a shrill scream and pulled Lyra into a tight hug. This was her brothers Fianc?, Lyra was going to be her sister in-law.

Getting over her fit of ecstasy Rika composed herself and sat down, on one end of the table are Kyo and Kei with Lyra and Rika on the other side. After Lyra’s comment about Kei’s dignity Rika elbowed Lyra “Hey you be nice or so help me I’ll have you walking down that isle in a BDSM suit” she said eyeing her playfully.

She listened to the exchange quietly, observing everyone’s heart beats. She herself was ecstatic, near enough her best friend was marrying into the family but that mood seemed less than universal. She eyed Kei carefully, she knew she was pissed because Lyra had tried to kill her and she had a right to, but then again hadn’t she done a similar thing to Rika and countless other people under the angels orders, she was never going to say what Lyra did was excusable but live and let live. 

She cleared her throat, bringing attention to her “Okay I’ve got a hell of alot of questions, first what brought this one, second when’s the wedding and third have you planned anything because Lyra you’re an orphan so someone ewill need to give you away, and Kyo it will be hell trying to find you a best man. Lyra what about your bridesmaids? Have you’se though any of this through” she wasn’t developing Ocd, she just wanted everything to be perfect for the two of them.

*Hotaru*

He had been dispatched to deal with any witnesses or guards that wanted to interfere, he had killed twelve. He walked through the area where Sanu and Thalia had fought the woman, there was quite alot of blood. His walk was one of pride and accomplishment, but he was also silent as he moved over to stand behind there captee who had not noticed him.

“We must ensure that this one does not escape” he said as he bent down, she was terrified and tried to push him away but he held her hands down and bit into her neck, tearing the skin. His poison or venom as you could call it began to spread through her as she began to lose control of her body. He stood up, wiping the small amount of blood of his chin.
He looked over at the two, they were both injured and it was his job to heal them, even if Thalia didn’t strictly need it and he would prefer the Kaguya dead but that was life. He kneeled down first to examine Thalia. There were stab wounds and her arm was, basically severed off. He removed a scroll from his back and made a handseal, causing medical supplies to appear.

First he set to word healing the slash in her chest, stitching it together before giving it a more permeate layer of skin. Then he closed the wound over her heart, he would of felt better if he replaced the flesh but Thalia had told him that was not necessary.  The arm was more difficult, forcing bone cells to regenerate was hard, he had to concentrate on each individual cell, forcing the bone to align and starting the healing process, Thalia’s body would do the rest itself.

He then moved to Sanu, prodding and poking at him, feeling for any fractures, the healing of his bones was quite extraordinary but this gave Hotaru joy to, Sanu’s lack of medical knowledge caused the bones to set wrong. This would probably not be a complication for the Kaguya but better to be safe than sorry. A malicious smile spread across his face “I’m afraid I will need to break some bones to make them set right” Truthly he probably didn’t but he wanted to.

Approaching Sanu he took his wrist and applied pressure with his metal hands until a resounding snap was heard. He then proceeded to dress remaining wounds and then he turned to Thalia.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 1, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_I've been tested, but they couldn't penetrate my defences_

It seems as Tifa moved into action, they lost interest in Zero. Like a child playing with a toy then being presented with her new one, like that old toy Zero was tossed to the side. Zero was seething, he knew she was a stunner. But for them to disregard him so quickly... Anger in his heart and quick thinking in his mind, Zero moved quickly, he stole the occasional glance up at Tifa to see her wield a huge and powerful scythe and to top it all off... It was multi-coloured. Just who was this Blonde Bombshell?  

Finally Zero grinned happily at his quick craftsmanship. He looked up to see how Tifa fared... Great they all had Scythe's now. Well wasn't that... Just great. Zero knew he had to move quickly, and drew himself to his full height, swinging a thin metal lined rope, which was tied to a Kunai and eventually threw it at the left corner of the rocked ceiling. A dull _thud_, was heard but the sound was muffled by the clanging of Scythe's. _Good_, he thought. That was one, now time for two. He swung the other hand of the rope into the opposite end of the room, smiling Zero looked up at what he had done. So far, he had a rope, with a Kunai on each end. As to what was on the rope... There hung loads of exploding tags. Zero's grin widened, as he began to swing his next exploding tag-ridden rope. _Thud! Thud! Thud! Thud! Thud! Thud!_ 

So far now, he had ropes going diagonally vertically and finally horizontally. He held the detonating rope and searched for Tifa amongst the freaky smiling clones, eventually he saw Tifa being hit across the room. 

"Tifa!" He called out worry etched both on his face and was heard in his voice. However his momentary lapse in concentration triggered awareness of what he was doing, to his own clones. He was punched right in the face, being knocked down to the ground as his clones descended upon him... Was this it for Tifa and Zero...? However a menacingly growl grew and began to build and feel the cave. Zero than saw the source of the noise, as a black blur moved past him and began to ravage the face of his clone... Of course Tifa's panther! But eventually, he was being backed up as he dispatched the clone which punched Zero.

Zero got up and moved quickly, He ran to the growling retreating panther, scooping him up in his left hand before he swung on the rope with his right hand. Clearing a path through the clones as he kicked through them as if on a swing. Within moments he reached the other side of the hall, he didn't have to time to be gentle. And as he reached the wall just above the exit he threw the panther into the hole. 

"Stay there!" He said trying to catch his breath. As he turned to look at Tifa's predicament, Her clones too were swarming upon her. He pushed himself off the wall, and swung to her, booting the clones in the side of the head. Before swinging past Tifa to the other side of the room. This was it... He had one chance to get Tifa... It was do or die. He positioned himself on the wall, like a swimmer in the water preparing to propel himself off the wall.

He launched himself, moving faster than any of his other previous swings. His left hand gripping the rope tightly, as he swung to Tifa his right hand extended for her to grab onto... The only thing going through Zero's mind was... _Do or Die_... _Do or Die_... If this worked, they would swing towards the exit, they would have to dive for it. But due to the force of them diving that would set off his timely explosions. However this would not allow them to leave the way they came. They would have to push onwards, find the sick bastard who was behind this, kill him and escape. Compared to that, this was the easy bit.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 1, 2011)

HellofALife said:


> Stuff



*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

The genin puppeteer continued on his way throughout Sunagakure, hands hidden beneath the elongated and ebony sleeves of his cloak. The cloth's hood pulled over his dome of his head, loosely adhering to it as each footstep brought him closer to being lost within his own village. He hadn't explored much, given the Branded situation and spending most of his time residing within his home, perfecting his technique. Now was a good opportunity for him, to scout out strategic locations for guerilla tactics, noting enemy outposts, and the like.

He couldn't do much now... but one day he would fully liberate this city.

As his journey went on, he noted the figure of a young girl strolling throughout the town. He couldn't quite place his finger on it, but Seito felt inexorably drawn to the ''vibe'' rolling off her person. The way she carried herself, how each foot struck the ground, the facial expressions, all told part of the story on her mind. The young Kikuchi had always been good with people, despite having no friends, and wondered if she needed help with anything. 

But he would not judge, and he would not assume. For all he knew, she could've been an agent of the Branded, and it wouldn't bode well for him to roll up to her and begin conversation if she was. Instead, Seito opted to follow her around as inconspicuously as possible, further analyzing the events unfolding about her to determine what action he should take, if any.

Chakra tingled at the edges of his fingertips, ready to flare into action should the need arise.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 1, 2011)

*Sakurai- Sting Part 10*

*"What do you mean you've done this on purpose? You know we are both long range fighters. Why are you dancing with the devil and going to short range?"* She shrugged and giggled, *"as you would know I'm not the real person either. Sakurai..."* She looked a bit serious now, *"this must end badly for the both of us."* She attacked with her kunai aimed at Sakurai's throat when his insects instantly surrounded her into an insect sphere and began eating the clone making the kunai fall to the ground. Sakurai fused his pupa forms again and now the Imago ran about.

Sakurai ran back to the camp site with his imago at his side, *"I know your hear, lets end this now."* *"Fine, I'll do as you say."* A little girl crawled out from underneath Sting. She had red hair like the clone, but was really skinny and had freckles on her face. *"So that wasn't really you I presume?"* She snorted, *"of course not, it was a simple transformation trick. Although I'm sixteen, I am very strong!"* Her hives began releasing bees and began conglomerating together. *"One more thing I want to ask, how did you know I was over here?"* Sakurai raised his hands and his imago began to get into position. *"Simple, the only rock hives around here were in the camp. They were continuously coming from this point. The most fortified area that will benefit you alone."*


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

The tension was thick and Kyo couldn’t even cut it with a butter knife of how thick it was…

Kyo sighed, with Lyra most obvious signs of hatred of Kei and Kei most obivious sign of not accepting Lyra yet it was like everything couldn’t get any worst. Kei had looked up from her food and looked at Kyo directly in his eyes, her blue eyes piercing his red ones. Kyo looked down finally and sighed, the two twins still had a slight connection with each other.

And Kyo could tell that she wasn’t happy with the sudden development…

Kyo sighed as Kei crossed her legs and then leaned forward a bit, she was trying to find the reason that Kyo was marrying the girl without trying to make the whole family look at her weirdly. Kyo sighed as he looked back with even stronger eyes telling her to stop, Kei just smiled and back away for a minute

“So Kyo…How did she trap you?” Takashi said, Taiyou let out a small gasp but Takashi only had a small smile on his face, “You kinda young to marry and with all this Branded business going on I thought you would have waited…”

Kei looked down away from her brother, “I thought so too…” Kei mumbled before looking at her brother, “That is an interesting question…”

Kyo swallowed a lump in his throat…Shit they didn’t know Lyra was pregnant and he knew that Kei would flip out rage if he said anything

“Kyo…”Taiyou cooed, “Come on and tell them the good news…”

Or the news that would end his life…


----------



## Laix (Aug 1, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"So Kyo... How did she trap you?" Kyo's father asked, blending in with the family like he'd never left. However Lyra could feel the aura leaking off of Kyo. "You're kinda young to marry, and with all this Branded business going on I thought you would've waited."

Kei turned her gaze away from her brother, like she couldn't bare to look at him. "I thought so too... That is an interesting question."

As if it wasn't bad enough, Lady Taiyou began pushing for Kyo to tell them the 'good news'. Good or bad news? Depended on who you was right now. To Kei, it was probably the worst news of her life.

Kyo seemed hesitant to speak, but Lyra surely wasn't. She wasn't scared of Kei... Heck she wasn't scared of any of 'em! The bold girl stood up, dropping her fork and slamming her hands on the table.

"I'm pregnant with his child," she announced, pointing at the scarlet-haired teen sitting opposite her. 
"I'm keeping it and that's that. If you've got a problem, speak now..." Lyra's eyes wandered on to Kei, expecting her to say something in protest or go to fetch the coat hanger.

----------------------------​
*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa opened her eyes to be greeted by the sight of Zero and Kain. She looked back to see just a large black puddle from where the clones once existed.

"W-What... happened?" she asked, looking around her surroundings. The same sugar brown stone from earlier, so they were still in the cave. Tifa was smashed on the head by one of the clones, before feeling herself being whisked away. Was it Zero that saved her?

"Zero saved you... And myself," Kain mumbled towards the end, not wanting to admit that last part.
"Really? Thanks Zero... That was quick thinking there," she smiled, giving him a friendly pat on the shoulder. But before they could even continue, they were interrupted by the same voice from before. Tifa shot her eyes in the direction of the voice, but only saw a frog of a normal size on the ground.

"You fools! You all ruined my plans! I won't forget thi-!!" The poor frog was interrupted by the sound of Kain's jaws peircing it's gut, before being tossed across the floor like a ravaged prey.

"Meh, never really liked frogs."
"A FUCKING FROG!? Well at least the mission's completed. We should report in Zero."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 1, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location: Beach*

Sakurai walked out of the changing booth that are always there at the beach. He held his bag full of his clothes in one hand and began walking down the beach. Sakurai had on blue swim trunks and a snorkel with a mask covering his face. He set down his bag and brought out a towel and unraveled it and then brought out the sunscreen and began to apply it to his very pale skin. *"Its so bright out here, but the breeze coming from the ocean feels great."* Sakurai finished applying the sunscreen and began to rumage through his bag and found a make shift kite he could put together. *"The ocean breeze will make it fly high!"* Sakurai ran over to the shore and set it out to catch the wind. *"Ahh, this is a great break from missions and being a ninja."* All of the sudden his kite falls. *"What? The breeze should be lifting it. It didn't go away at all since I've been here, oh wait here its coming back."* He began to reel it in and fished it out again. It began to soar high into the air and the wind gave out again. *"Ugh, I'm trying to have fun stupid ocean."* Sakurai sent out his insects out onto the string and the top of the kite and began to forcefully make it fly. *"Ahh, so fun!"*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 1, 2011)

*Zero Inugami*
_'Complete'_

Zero stood watching Tifa, intently. Waiting till she regained herself, worry slowly eating him inside. He then saw the flicker of her eyes, she was coming back around. Relief washed over him and he smiled too. As he watched her curious expression study their surroundings. "Welcome back." Zero said smiling, whilst waving at her. 

Zero was going to lie and say she blacked out and beat all the clones herself. Yet the panther spoke first, surprising Zero. He smiled, shaking his head modestly. "No... It was nothing..." He trailed off, his hands up in a modest gesture. She then patted Zero on the shoulder, the contact meaning nothing to her, but to Zero that eclipsed the mission reward its self. 

Zero turned swiftly to face in the intruding voice, This... Was the mastermind? What a joke. _Hmpf_, Zero made the sound as the panther saw to the demise of the annoying small frog. Smiling slightly... They done it? The mission was complete. It felt good to have completed something you had put effort too, especially when there was a million ryo reward. 

"Sounds good to me," Zero said nodding to Tifa. "Let's go get our reward." He said as they left the cave to return to gather their rewards. 

*-Mission Complete-*​


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo sighed as he walked on to the beach, the bright summer sun and the nicely develop womens body that were running around. It felt so good, Kyo was content with his life, today he was suppose to meet his sister for a nice meeting, it had been a long time since they hung out and Kei just loved going to the beach even though she didn’t know how to swim…

Kyo began walking until he saw a familiar face flying a kite

“Yo Sakuria is that you?” Kyo asked as he neared the person getting closer, he notice that the wind wasn’t flying the kite but tiny little flies, “Dude the wind isn’t doing  it for you?”

“Big brother!!” Kei screamed at the top of her lungs, soon turning around being slammed down by Kei, “Yosy! I thought you would be late…”

Kei smiled then looking up at the boy with the mask on his face, “Hello I am Kei Aosuki!” she smiled as she looked up but then back down at her brother who was fuming

“What’s wrong!?” Kei asked

“PUT SOME DAMN CLOTHES ON!!!” Kyo yelled as he took off his shirt and put it on her covering up her bikini and her short shorts.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 1, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location: Beach*

Sakurai was content with cheating mother nature, *"Sakurai one, earth zero."* It wasn't long when he heard a voice calling out to him. He looked over and saw a guy with red hair trying to get his attention. *"Who are you?"* At that moment he was tackled by a girl and she looked up and introduced herself. Sakurai called back his insects underneath his skin then walked over when Kyo was trying to force Kei into wearing a t-shirt over her revealing attire. *"Hello my name is Sakurai Aburame."* He turned to the red haired kid, *"I don't believe we have met. May I ask for your name again?"*


----------



## Laix (Aug 1, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

BEACH~!​ 
Emerging from the changing rooms, the fair blonde was dressed for summer. She had a white bikini bra that hugged her chest perfectly, with a pair of short white shorts to match. Unlike most girls, Tifa preferred to go for the 'shorts and bra' look, but she did have the bikini bottoms on too.

"Ahh~~! It's so nice out today!" Tifa beamed, her smile brighter than the sun she tried to shade from with her hand. The youth of today were running around the beach, the girls dressed in curve-hugging bikinis and the guys in knee-length floral patterned shorts. The royal blue sea was clear, and reflected the sun's rays in a vibrant display. 

Tifa took a few steps forward, almost finding it strange to feel the sand running between her toes. She tensed her feet with every step, finding such a simple action entertaining.

"It's been so long since I've relaxed like this!" she announced at the top of her longs, the feeling of euphoria taking over her mind. Her eyes that were a sister colour to the sea glanced around, noticing people she hadn't seen in years, nor did she know them too well. Wanting to make a fresh first impression, Tifa approached the three of them with a gleeful smile.

"Are you guys up for some volleyball?" she asked with excitement, the teenager finding it hard just to stand still.


----------



## HellofALife (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rie Takada*

Rie continued to walk, although something disturbed her, while walking she stoped for a mere second, and concentrated on the problem, she could feel chakra, a strange chakra that some shinobi could use, she turned her head a little sideways, before spotting a boy out of the corner of her eye, a boy who had been following her, she noted. She strolled ahead, perhaps he was with the group of thieves that had tried to kill her the night before?

She pushed her hand inside her jacket, a slip of a shuriken hit her palm, she calmly walked into a mini cafe across the street, and sat down, waiting for the boy to respond. She ordered coffee and some sweet dumplings, she wouldn't have minded if the boy sat near her or around her, she did not contemplate outright attacking him, perhaps just a friendly chat, after all Rie was not very strong, her speed was somewhat uncomparable, but her strength and jutsu needed some serious work. Attacking might have been out of the question if he was using a bizzare chakra form, she too had strange chakra, but that chakra was a forbidden thing, since she decided to neglect training, she was never able to acsess that foundation. Yet, there were more pressing matters.....

The waiter placed her order down on the table, before bowing in customary japanese tradition. She took a quick bite out of her dumpling, before taking another look at the boy......


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 1, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

Seito took note of the girl's reactions. She seemed to have noticed his presence, and took cautionary action against it. Her hand fell within the confines of her jacket, and the Kikuchi could only assume that she was doing so as a defensive measure, writhing around for a weapon to defend herself in case he made any sudden movements.

She took a seat in a cafe not too far from Seito's location, and the puppeteer found it fitting to follow suit. He parted the hanging cloth and sat down a stool away from her, similarly ordering a cup of coffee to rejuvenate his energy from his previous training session.

Quietly and willfully, a brushed a stray lock of ebony hair from his face, before turning his head to the young girl aside him,

''You seem to be troubled about something. Maybe I can offer some assistance?''


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

As Hotaru snapped his wrist as what he would say later on was a "reaction" happened. His palm revealed a bone spike scrapping the metal hand of the puppet. Sanu put on his puppy dog eyes as he shook his head to say sorry. He was back at full strength and it seemed the mission was going well too. O-ren was killed the girl was subdued and he got to get in more training and he felt a bit stronger. Sanu had started to get pissed at the fact his ass was getting kicked more and more lately and that nothing was really helping that fact. 

He stood up waiting for Hotaru to finish with Thalia his hopes and dreams were that he would become so strong that he would be able to do anything. And in that anything he could finally choose to protect people instead of destroying them. Sanu had never really had a method to his madness but he was willed on forward. As he felt weird he realized in order to get the money and such they needed to travel back to old fuzen. This wasn't gonna be but but they had to get moving.


----------



## River Song (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rika*


I'm pregnant with his child," she announced, pointing at the scarlet-haired teen sitting opposite her. 
"I'm keeping it and that's that. If you've got a problem, speak now..." 
~~

Holy Shit!

That was all that Rika thought as she looked at Lyra eyes wide. They had really went all the way and not used protection. This was basically a shotgun marriage. Rika wondered if the elders had forced them into it.
She took a deep breath and observed everyone?s heartbeats. She opened her eyes and said, attempting to break the tension

?Thats great?


----------



## HellofALife (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rie Takada*

''You seem to be troubled about something. Maybe I can offer some assistance?''

She looked at the male.

"Well it would be nice to tell me why you've taken such an interest in me?...."

She stuffed the first dumpling into her mouth, if someone was following her, it would more than likely have been involved with something she did last night, she dumped the second dumpling inside of the coffee, shaking it to let the coffee drip back into the cup before inserting it inside her mouth, she was hungry, and wanted a good breakfast for once despite not being able to pay for it. She crossed her legs under the table.

"What interest do you have in me?..."

She drank some of the coffee, the hot cafe burning a small part of her tongue, she flinched a little. She stuck out her tongue to calm down the injury.

"I'd haft ta get ta know ya firrst....." Rie said while touching the burnt part.
She cleared her throat, she was a little annoyed by the nick.

"I'm Rie Takada..." she stuck out her hand the shuriken fell on the ground with a loud clang, a nervous smile came across her face.......


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 1, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

Seito only gave a small smile as the shuriken dropped to the floor beneath them.

''Who knows? I felt attracted to you, some sort of unexplainable force I guess. You have the vibe of someone in need, and I felt obliged to investigate.''

The puppeteer hadn't touched his own coffee, at the moment far more interested in the girl sitting next to him. She was pretty, no doubt, but Seito hadn't concerned himself with that. The pulling force was the aura rolling off her, the presence of conflict alone attracted him to her being. Chakra burst from his fingers in the form of a blue thread, grasping the shuriken on the ground. Lightly pulling his finger upwards, he levitated the tool to a level equal to the girl's torso, offering her weapon back to her.

''Seito Kikuchi.''


----------



## HellofALife (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rie Takada*

She picked the shuriken from the chakra threads, twisting around the piece of metal in her hand, she fixiated her eyes on the bloodstain that she could never wipe off.

'If you really want to help me......then I guess we could start with my money troubles, don't get it twisted, I'm not here to steal your money or be a "golddigger" although perhaps you could offer some kind of solution?....."

She circled the edge of the coffee mug, and looked to him before mumbling "I'm...I'm still a Genin, and I'm 17....."

She blushed, it was embarrassing to reveal such things, her "training" (if you could call it that) wasn't helping..

"Let me just clear through the bullshit, you seem like a nice guy, and pretty strong considering the prescense of chakra I felt,.....I think I should go back to being a kunoichi....." she said

She had to atone for her past mistakes somehow, the past 6 or 7 years, had been nothing but a struggle, quitting the shinobi  lifestyle proved detrimental to income, it seemed so much more easier on the lives of those involved, she envied that sense of peace, it was nice to have a steady lifestyle. She averted her attention to the last dumpling. She fought over whether or not to pick it up......


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 1, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

''Call me crazy.. but I don't think money is what's troubling you...''

Seito followed Rie's eyes down to the last dumpling before pushing his coffee back to the tender at the cafe. The girl began to blush at her revelation, something Seito found rather innocuous and cute. The puppeteer's violet optics scanned her body thoroughly, looking for anything on her person that might give him a clue of her abilities.

''The shinobi lifestyle can be trying at times... but you must persevere. The only question is.. do you know why you became a kunoichi in the first place? What is your purpose?''

Seito reached within his jacket, grasping the form of two kunai. His chakra pulsated throughout the metal, physical and spiritual energies altering the form of the weapons to the frame of his dreams, converting them into money through the Henge no Jutsu. He placed the ''Ryo'' on the table, enough to pay for the girl's meal as well as his own coffee.. which remained untouched.

''Maybe, Ms. Takada, I can help with your issues with a job, and not just the money issue either.''


----------



## HellofALife (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rie Takada*

"I...I became a kunoichi.....because of Fuzen, to battle Fuzen one day, and take revenge for the Land of demons, but I lost my sight, likely I lost my hope.....I despise Fuzen....."

Rie's thoughts turned to her brother, he was the only one she would tell something like this to, he was the only real male role model she had in her life, she was suddenly feeling a bit nolstalgic.

"People lose hope, very quickly....so what do you have in mind....Kikuchi?"

Her Alter suddenly spoke up," He's...checking your chakra, I suppose... 

_"What's wrong with that? You know what to do...."_

" If that's what you want Rie....showoff....."

A sudden surge of chakra ran up Rie's spine, the same chakra she imagined as being white, she shivered from the slight boost, and grasped the coffee her hand shook from the burst, her seal burned a little from the intrusion.

"Sorry its a little cold..." she pulled her jacket closer to her skin, before smiling.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki LT*

Kyo nodded his head, ?I am Kyo Aosuki, nice to meet you?? he said as he watched the bugs go back into the boy, this made him and Kei both shiver at the boy. Kei was silently crying, she had a huge fear of bugs of all kind, Kyo didn?t like them yet he could kill him.Kei couldn?t she would just run in scream in until the thing was dead.

Kei smiled as the bugs disappeared but her skin was still crawling with the thought of the tiny things making their home in the boy body..

She clenched her stomach a bit until a busty blond came up, Kei stared at her chest and then looked down at hers. It couldn?t be?It shouldn?t! There was the same size, Kei growled a bit at the introduction of the blond and then slapped her brother head when he caught him watching them bounce up and down and sway side to side with each step she made?

The girl then introduced herself as Tifa, ?I am Kei!? Kei said in a cute way

?Kyo Aosuki?? Kyo said before thinking about  what she just offered, ?Don?t we need more players??

Kei beamed, ?A guy that slammed into my chest named Date?I think he could play!?

Kyo twitched?

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki *

Kei didn?t say anything, but she was a little surpised and upset. How could this happen? Lyra was doing it again and it made her so angry! She was taking Kyo away from her again! Just like last time she was going to claim Kyo all for herself! Not knowing what it was doing to her, at first Kei accepted their relationship but then after Koji left?She was alone?Lyra had taken the one thing that always protected her?

And it was unfair!

Kei slide back from the table causing her mother to look up at her, ?Kei?What is wrong darling?? Taiyou asked as Kei looked down at the plate

?I suddenly feel sick?? she said, which was true. Her stomach was churning and she couldn?t stand it anymore. Kei turned around and proceeded upstairs not knowing that her brother had followed her, by the time they were upstairs Kyo had grabbed her arm

?Kei??He began, he knew that it was too late for him to say sorry, ?It happened and yes it mines before you can even say anything.?

Kyo watched as Kei didn?t even say anything for a minute, she didn?t even turn to look at him

?Unfair??Kei mumbled as she looked on the ground, ?It?s so unfair? I want to be happy too, I am so mad though and jealous! How can she have you and had Koji!? How? It?s so unfair that I have to lose the two things I love the most?Kyo..? Kei turned to him, ?I can?t lose anything else?I just can?t??

Kyo looked at her, ?Kei?I am still your brother but now I have to step up?And you do too, you are going to be an aunt to that child, I don?t care what Lyra did in the past the simple fact of the matter is Kei?You and her have to get along and you have to accept the fact that she is going to be apart of the family??


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 1, 2011)

Seito took note of the chakra. Though he was by no means a sensor, even he could feel the rush of power surging within her. He observed her hand clasping the jacket, pulling it ever tighter to her body. He chose to ignore it.

''You should never lose hope. After all, you are still alive.. and so long as you are alive the possibility of change will never waver. I intend to liberate this village, to free my homeland. I will do whatever it takes to run these infidels from the place of my birth, even if it costs me my life... because I still have hope. We are young, but the future is in our hands... and even if we cannot reach the stars of our goals.. we can always place our hope within the next generation. That they may succeed where we have failed.''

The puppeteer rose from his stool, gently pushing the money towards the tender of the cafe before turning to walk away.

''If you decide to hope again, to seize the power necessary to change the world... come and find me.''

And with that.. he began to walk away, heading back to the Kikuchi homestead. It was his hope that the girl would take his words to heart...

... and become his tool. His tool for a better world. A puppet pulled on the strings of compassion.


----------



## Laix (Aug 1, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa's head snapped around at the mention of a certain four letter word.

_D-Date? Date's here!? Oh for fuck's sake! Dammit, stay calm! Don't get flustered around him! Kyaaah~~~!,_ Tifa thought to herself, panicking about the situation. No matter what, she needed to stay calm.

"O-Oh! Date Uchiha w-with the orange hair? That's nice," she spoke through her teeth, giving a friendly smile to the blue-haired girl. Right now, Tifa considered Kei her rival. Even though she'd rather not gloat about it, she was supposed to have the heavenly tits! Who was this girl walking around with identical F's!?

Tifa took on a sneaky expression, before appearing behind Kei. 
"You little missy~~" she began, curling her lips into a smile. Tifa lunged for the girl's boobs, squeezing them tight while sniggering with laughter. "They're the same size as mine!"

----------------------------​ 
*Lyra Murasaki*

As Kyo ran upstairs after his pathetic little sister, Lyra rolled her eyes before storming out of the room, running into the grand bathroom before slamming the door, locking it behind her. She ripped her hair out of it's tight bun, before whisking off her heels.

"*FUCK THIS!*" she roared, punching the mirror with her fist, breaking it. She'd had enough of this girl! It had been three years yet she was so emotional about it all! Why couldn't she just accept them!? Why couldn't Lyra just have a proper family without anyone ruining it!?

The teenager collapsed against the wall, clawing against the wall in fustration. It felt good to just let it out, instead of releasing it in other ways that would get her in trouble. She wouldn't let a single tear fall however. No way would she cry for that girl.

_Always ruining things, hmm? Why do you act like I killed Koji when I knew him longer than you!? He's not even fucking dead anyway you moron,_ Lyra thought to herself, keeping the harsh words to herself.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki LT*

Her rival…

This girl had the honor to be the rival of Kei! Huge tits or not, she was going to win! Kei stared at the bouncing pair of boobies that was in front of her. Yes, they were probably firm to the touch! And yes they had an extra bounce that Kei was jealous of! But damn it! She was not going to back down!

Kyo watched as the two girls had lighting coming out of their eyes…This was going to get interesting

Soon Kyo watched as Tifa had sneaked behind and grabbed Kei’s boobs!

_“Ahhhh~~~” _Kei moaned as she felt her legs go weak from the girls teasing

Kyo watched as Tifa had began to play with the, squeezing them causing Kei to moan and then doing some weird circular rotation with them. Kyo just watched as the two girls went at it…Kyo then felt something drip down his nose and soon realized that he had been bleeding…

“Ah! Ah shit!” Kyo quickly turned around from the girls as he had gotten so excited that his nose started to bleed

Kei quickly turned around and pushed her boobs against Tifa’s, “So what size F’s are you?” Kei smirked as she grabbed one, “I am a 34 F!”

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki *

“You need to understand that I am your brother…I am not Koji…I won’t leave you.” Kyo said, “And I won’t abandon you, but you have to see as your brother I want happiness too…Lyra makes me happy and I am happy that she is carrying my child.”

Kei looked up at Kyo and they looked at each other for a minute, she was trying to find doubt in his eyes. Anything to blow holes into this little thing, but she couldn’t he was serious. And it made Kei feel horrible for what she did, she looked down in shame of what she did. 

Kei laughed weakly, she was hurting that girl and in truth she was just a little jealous. Kei looked at her brother and nodded her head. As they went down stairs Kei heard the mirror smash in and instantly knew that it was Lyra…Kyo sighed as his family was looking at them…

Kei looked at them, “I’ll fix this…”

Kei went the bathroom door and she knew that she had to do it right, 

“Lyra…” she began, “I am sorry…” Kei said, “And I know that won’t cover up how much of a bitch I have been to you, but  in truth…I was jealous…From the first time I met you…I couldn’t stand you! You were beautiful and strong…You took no mess and Koji and Kyo were wrapped around your fingers…I…I wanted to be like that…I wanted to be better than you…”

Kei got on the floor as she bowed down next to the door, “I just…I am just so sorry!!!”


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei woke up in a cold sweat, he had a bad feeling about something but didn't know what it was.

"What was that dream about?"

ReiMei closed his eyes trying to remember the dream, but could only seem to remember some of it. He saw Akina on a cliff she had her reverse bladed sword frimly in her hand like she was ready to lunge with it at any second. ReiMei tried to focus harder trying to hear what was being said.



> "VINCENT LET ME GO."



ReiMei's heart pounded as he watched Akina try to commit suicide. As vincent grabbed her he felt relieved, but his hear sank as he watched the tied up Akina roll down the side of the mountain.

"No!"

ReiMei's heart pounded harder agaisnt his chest as he tried to reach out to her, but was to late to catch her. He rushed over to the mountain's edge with no regard to his safety to see the fate of his girlfriend. 

As he looked over the edge he saw Akina on the back of Vincent's lizard summon with no more then a few bruises and scratches on her. He yelled out her name as he ran over to the lizard to hug her but his body went straight through hers, he wasn't even noticed by Akina. It was as if he didn't exist at all.

"Akina! Can you see me?" 

ReiMei turned to her to see if she would turn his way but she didn't, Vincent didn't even acknowledge his existence. What was this? Why can't they see me? Am I still Intagible? Or is this a genjutsu? ReiMei was releieved that Akina was safe, but was worried why noone noticed him. He could only sit and watch as Akina struggled free and drew her blade as she ran it through the right side of her chest collasping to the ground.

ReiMei ran to her side as he kneeled by her side tears were dropping onto Akina's body as they were falling from his swollen firey red eyes. He tried to hold her in his arms one last time but he couldn't touch her, he felt helpless he could only sit and watch as the only person he had left was dieing. He felt so helpless and weak he didn't know how would continue on without her. She was his last glimmer of hope and now she was slowly fading away.

"I'm so sorry Akina."

ReiMei tried to kiss Akina on her forehead but again only passed through her. But before he could lift his head up he heard a sound. It was the sound of Vincent rushing towards Akina to heal her before she died. 

"Thank you Vincent."

ReiMei sniffed as he watched Vincent heal Akina as he felt his heart starting to warm up again as he realized Vincent would save her.

ReiMei opened his eyes as he stood up grabbing his cloak and rushing out the door. 

"I must go to her.."


----------



## Laix (Aug 1, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*










​
The royal blue-haired girl was quick to respond, pressing her chest against the beach blonde.
"So what size F's are you?" She asked with a smug smirk, groping one of the Warholic's boobs. The blonde wasn't even fazed by the groping, knowing Date of course. "I'm a 34 F!"

She couldn't believe it.

_Exactly_ the same size!? It was impossible!

Tifa couldn't deny though that the girl's breasts were softer than pillows. Pressed against her own, it was like laying on a bed of feathers.

"T-The same size!? It must be a lie!" Tifa pouted as she tackled Kei to the floor, sitting on top of the girl while squashing her boobs like toys."I-It's true! They're just as soft...! I bet your boyfriend's real lucky!"

The teen paused for a moment, noticing a puddle of blood on the floor. She glanced up to the red-haired boy, who was simply watching.

"Is that your boyfriend?"

----------------------------
*Lyra Murasaki*

And yet again Kei gets all the attention. Lyra wasn't an attention seeker, oh hell no. But she did find it strange that Kyo would run after Kei like that. She was hoping that he finally got the message through the bitch's brain...

"Lyra...!"

What the hell?

Lyra shot around, looking at the source of the sound which seemed to be the door. It was Kei, the young adult that Lyra had been slagging off in her mind just now. What did she want? A fight? Even if she was pregnant, Lyra would give her a fight that she wouldn't forget.

"I am sorry... And I know that won't cover up how much of a bitch I have been to you, but in truth... I was jealous. From the first time I met you... I couldn't stand you! You were beautiful and strong... You took no mess and Koji and Kyo were wrapped around your fingers. I... I wanted to be like that. I wanted to be better than you..."

What was this? An apology?

It seemed like one of those soppy ones, but it hit a spot in Lyra. It made her think that maybe she was being just a little too harsh. Looking at it from a different point of view, Lyra did rescue Koji, thus betraying Kyo. Kei probably saw Lyra as a sort of traitor, and in a last attempt in spite she tried to get Kyo to hate Lyra. For a while, it worked though.

"I just... I am just so sorry!!"

Lyra opened the door, seeing the apologetic girl. She grabbed the girl by the ear, yanking her up to her height. There was a moment of silence where Lyra just looked at her, the violet in her eyes peeking into Kei's soul. 

But even surprising herself, Lyra pulled the Aosuki heiress into a tight hug, keeping a straight face as she did. She didn't want to say it, as it would be a major blow to her pride. But she had too... It was only fair.

"I'm sorry..."​​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*After Hotaru had finished treating her she stood up, looking at her  arm. It was now healed, granted it needed to continue healing, but it  was healed none the less. With the poison Hotaru gave the girl affecting  her, Thalia picked up the girls legs, carrying her. She looked at the  two of them as she stated:

"Come on, let's turn her in and get this mission finished with."

She then walked away, carrying the girl in her arms. After about a day of traveling she met the client, which took the girl from Thalia and gave them 1,666,666.67 Ryo each. Thalia turned to the two as she said:

"Even if your leader is a dick, I'm glad I was able to have you help again, couldn't have done it without you Sanu."

She then turned to Hotaru as she continued:

"Come on let's go back home."

They then walked back home, with this mission at its end.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mission: Watermelon Kiwi
Client: Kiwi
Rank:B
Reward:95,000ryo 120+3p
Description: My name, my name is Kiwi, but you probably know me as Watermelon Kiwi, the greatest singer alive! After all this branded none sense the people need a break and I want to give it to them! So take me to a refugee camp so I can perform and lift up their spirits with my talented singing! Come on! 1,2,3,4 Time to get your body on that floor!!




*Yamamoto Takashi*
_'My names Yama, I am local degenerate, so I drink and smoke for the hell of it'_

Yamamoto had now stood through two failed posts by SonnyBillWilliams and ten minutes of Gamichi, talking shit whilst he was perched on his head. Or as Gamichi would call it, _"Sprayin' Bars"_. However Yama learnt that if you drone out about ninety percent of what Gamichi says then he is actually rather funny. But Yamamoto would never admit it to the little guy. 

Yamamoto was now getting annoyed, where the fuck were they? They were suppose to meet here over 10 minutes. He was close to walking off and just ignoring the mission. At that very moment he heard Gamichi say, "Yo Bossman, I think there your boys?" He said, pointing to a large entourage of horse drawn carriages.... "The fuck?" Yamamoto mouthed as he saw them approaching the main gate of Fuzen. 

The first of the marathon of carriages pulled up by Yamamoto. The aged driver inspecting Yamamoto thoroughly. *"You're the Ninja Body Guard?"* He asked with a slight sneer. Before he could response, Gamichi responded angrily. "Who the fuck you talking to gramps? I will bang you're face in son! This is the boss. Show respect, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" Sticking out his tongue for added effect. Yamamoto just laughed in response. The old man looked shocked that a man of his age would be treated as such, *"Middle Carriage."* He said not wanting them in his presence any more as he yanked his thumb behind him, indicating they go that way.

Yamamoto should of know, it was the most luxurious of all the carriages, practically screaming. _I am in here! Come kill me!_ Face palming as he entered the bright pink large carriage. He saw the target laughing and drinking with a two girls on either side. He barely took notice of Yama and Gamichi as they lumbered in and just sat staring at this man drinking, smoking and having women all over him. Clearly Jealous. Man merely acknowledged them with a simple nod before turning back to the women. They had to protect this fuck? Yama thought, great how depressing. Gamichi just smiled at the ladies, "Oi my size, How you doin'?" He just got ignored cos his smile to turn into a frown and with that they departed.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*(LT)

Sanu had taken the money without even the slightest care for it. His body was aching terribly and he also seemed to need a dip in the hotsprings to get the smell of death of of him. This mission had taxed him beyond his  limits there were a few times he would have died had it not been for thalia. Sanu wrapped the large amount of money of into a make shift backpack and walked away slowly. He stopped and looked back at thalia before continuing. 

" Yeah, he may be a dick but every time I see him he seems to want to be with you. I guess you should wonder why helll even I do I mean your smocking hot but there's something well nevermind bye. "

His Red left and Yellow left pupils looked at the sky it had been dawn he needed to return or else Vanitas would scold him again for being late. 

_Good luck Thalia seeing as soon you'll need it._

~MISSION COMPLETE~​


----------



## River Song (Aug 1, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He walked into the cold damp room and looked at the wooden bed, its sheets worn and the colour dulled, slowly he lay down on the bed, feeling it creak under the weight of his metal body. He closed his eyes, his mind no longer drifted into the blissful abyss of slumber; it was unnecessary but even if he wanted to that luxury was lost during his transformation.

He looked at his abomination of a body; it looked like it had been carved by a Greek god, and painted by Leonardo da vinci.  It was perfect and flawless but that was a hollow victory. He no longer had a bleeding heart; he no longer needed to breath. He missed food, something that was useless in this new life, he couldn?t even taste it. He would never feel full again he would be forever empty.

He would never have children, sure this body was a replica of a human so he did have the needed organs, and Hotaru would never admit this but he did use poetic liaison while crafting this area of his body but yet he could never produce semen, and therefore he could never impregnate someone. Hotaru never cared for this and probably never would again but for that brief second he was hurt that he would not continue on through a new generation.

He could hear something happening and he could feel water seeping through the wall. While lost contemplating he hadn?t noticed the fight going on.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT* 

"We are almost there, Akina" Vincent said to the girl unconcience on the lizards back. They reach the moutain pass as their was a small village up here and he kept inclosed up here for awhile to gain some money and went to his small house made of wood. The lizard noticed that something was following them. "Their is nothing here, we are always welcome here, don't worry nobody is going to attack on us. Akina wimper, "Rei... Mei.." She was wimpering from the pain that was coming from her chest and under her breast on the right side. The lizard picked him up and dashed for his house at the end of the village. He carry Akina inside and layed her on the bed and undressed her to heal her some more with the tool he had in his house. Vincent spent the next couple of hourd healing Akina's wounds, she was knocked out the whole time. He was thinking where was ReiMei or was he trapped somewhere at the moment.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

The night was very gloomy as ReiMei stepepd foot outside the door of his hideout the wind was strong and howling very loudly. But Nothing would stop ReiMei from seeing Akina. He slowly slid the hood of his cloak up over his white hair as some of it was still sticking out of the hood he zipped the cloak up before closing his eyes so he could focus on Akina's aura.

"She thought I was tracking her by the necklace, but tracking is merely a power of my dojutsu." 

ReiMei walked through the the baron scape of the outskirts of Fuzen. This place was not beautiful like the inner parts of the village it was gray and dull, a very unassuming place, where ReiMei hoped noone would look for him. The only person to ever find it besides him was Itsuki, he still wasn't sure how Itsuki even found he and Akina.

'He must think badly of me. First I date his daughter, then join the enemy who hurt his wife, then he caught me having sex with his daughter. I wonder what he would think if he knew my plan of eloping with her.'

ReiMei grinned at the thought. He and Akina being married, the idea of it made his heart flutter with excitement and love. He started to blush a little bit thinking of the night he and Akina had at the clinic. He was a virgin before that, he didn't know that sex could be that wonderful.

"I love her."

ReiMei repeated that line outloud to himself everytime he felt his fears trying to change his mind.

"I must do whatever it takes to protect her.."

ReiMei's thoughts were interupted by a crack of thunder filling the nearby area with a lound sound.

*Boom*

ReiMei stopped turning towards the source of the sound.

"It was only thunder, for a second I thought I was in trouble."

ReiMei slowly made his way to the entrance of the village where he felt Akina's presence coming from, he made his way to the center of town closing his eyes to see if he could get a better feel of her.

"Don't worry I'm coming Akina! I will never leave you alone again this I swear."

ReiMei was soaking wet from all the rain he walked through. It was heard to concetrate now as the pitter patter of the raindrops violently crashing into the gound and puddles of water were noisy and dsitracting.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Vincent looked at Akina after he started a fire, he heard thunder as heavy rain pounded on the metal roof. People stared at his house for having a metal roof that made the pitter patter of the rain a soft sleepy sound to put anyone at ease. He had a feeling that some one was coming as his lizard summiong hide under his house to guard. Akina was dreaming as she had soft moans, Vincent was thinking she was dreaming of ReiMei. He had to change the covers later as she got horney and release her womenly jucies. "You be alright Akina," he was thinking if he was drunk when he build the house as it came out looking weirder than any normal house. Akina arms were on top of the covers as her fingers twitch as she dreams. She was dreaming of these plants holding her down and suducing her as they ripped ReiMei in half. She saw so many faces in her dream that continue to torment her and ReiMei.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei slowly walked up to the door as he felt Akina's pressence even greater now. He lowered his hood as the metal roof was hanging over the side just enough to keep the rain from hitting him. As he knocked on the door the sound of thunder crashing and rain slamming into the roof must have made it impossible for them to hear ReiMei.  

He closed his eyes using his Yin element to turn himself intangible as he walked through the door he deactivated the jutsu leaving him tangible inside the house with Alis and Vincent.

He then walked over to where vincent was and sat down as his clothes were dripping wet as well as his hair and body.

"Do you have some extra clothes I can have Vincent?"

ReiMei was now shivering from the cold rain which he walked a mile through. He was sinffing as he was starting to catch a cold. But it was worth it to him to see Akina.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"Of course I have some extra clothes." He got up and got him some extra clothes and also gave him some medcine to take as well to not get any sicker than ReiMei was. He put a few more logs in the fire place. "If you want some privacy the bathroom is down the hall on the left side." Akina slowly open her eyes as she did not know where she was, she felt weak as she had rings around her eyes, she was wondering was she was still on the moutain side with Vincent. She know she was in a room under some covers as her mind was a blank as everything came back to her. She just lied there as she tried sitting up as she felt pain went through her chest and felt so hungry, as she did not eat in weeks. She got comfortable on her back again and closed her eyes to get some more rest, she felt her lover was near by feeling he past by as the door was closed to the room to not desturb her let her be in pece.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 1, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei deceided to take a shower. He had gotten sweaty during the walk here.

"I wonder what made Akina try to kill herself?"

ReiMei stopped and closed his eyes sighing.

"Did she do it because she couldn't see me?"

ReiMei turned on the shower as he rinsed the suds from his body and his hair.

"I can't ask her why, maybe I can ask Vincent if he knows."

ReiMei stepped out of the shower slipping on the slippery tile hitting his head on the wall giving him a lump on his head. 

"First Itsuki tries to kill me then Vincent's bath room. I can never catch a break."

ReiMei laughed hard as he took the 
towel to dry himself off, he started to think of Akina and got excited so he was now stuck in the bathroom until he calmed down.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Vincent open the door to the room Akina was using right now. He left the clothes outside of the bathroom for ReiMei. He noticed Akina was breathing okay. "I know you are okay, you want to sit up and you can eat something?" "Better any plan I had today." Vincent lift her in a sitting postion and put her in a robe that made of a soft cotten that looked so beautiful on her. Vincent leaned her against the head board, he went to the kitchen to make oatmeal and soft boil eggs to go with it. Akina just leaned aginst the head board as she was thnking she dissapointed everyone even herself at the moment, she felt with her hand with her fingers. She pulled her legs up to her chest but wince in pain and relaxed them back layed out on the bed. Vincent was relived that Akina was awake from working on her as he looked out to the heavy storm that was still pouring down rain. Vincent heard a crashed and knock on the bathroom door. "Are you okay ReiMei?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 1, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location Beach*

Sakurai smiled and nodded to both Kei and Kyo. *"Nice to meet'cha."* He saw how Kei shivered a bit from his insects, and that only made him giggle on the inside. Because that would be rude to do so in front of her face. *"Ahh, the sun is beginning to heat up the sand, I'm not used to not being covered up."* Sakurai walked a bit down to the water to soak and cool off his feet. It wasn't until a blond with, ehem large breasts showed up and heard them introduce themselves to her. *"And I'm Sakurai! I'll join as well!"* Sakurai was still in the water to not get burned up in the sand. 

Sakurai began to shuffle through the water messing around with the tiny fish that swam up to the shore and swam back into the ocean repeatedly. *"How interesting."* He began to see if he could find sand dollars or something and remembered he was in the company of a few people and looked back up at the wrong time. *"What!?!?"* This new girl began to rub, squeeze, and play with Kei's ehem breasts. *"Ugh, that's not the way to act in public!"* He was disappointed in Kyo because he was only meekly watching until he flipped out when his nose began to bleed. 'Pervert, this guy was a little perverted...' Sakurai was glad when Kei escaped from her hold, but when she turned around and grabbed her's.... Sakurai made a face of being surprised and something going utterly wrong. *"What are yall doing? There are children around."* Sakurai ran up and began separating both Tifa and Kei. Not at all knowing what they were talking about because he was a bit away at the shore. It was a little hard for him to do so. He was pale, thin, and kind of weak. He just passed the healthy level of a person. *"You two, I thought we were going to play a game, not fondle each other."* He shook his head in disappointment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2011)

*Shirou Setsuko v. Vanitas
First Bite
ENGAGE Palladio










*​
Anger. Venom. Antipathy. Hatred.

*FATE*

Tension blanketed the air around the two young men as they both stood there; stationary and devoid of any discernible emotion on their countenance, other than that of their bloodlust. They were born to view each other with nothing but scorn and contempt. For three years Vanitas and Shirou 'Salvare' Setsuko had known that this moment was an inevitability, the wheels of fate would spin and propel them to this very juncture, stopping to weigh the two eldest paradigms of the world. 

Good and Evil.

Vanitas couldn't resist and animalistic snarl as him and Shirou began to circle each other like two predators of some saharan wasteland. Shirou did not respond keeping a grave expression of solemn righteous indignation on his face. Vanitas stared into the eyes of his enemy as they continued to posture not making any moves, the eyes of his enemy were blank and empty. He could not gleam anything from them despite the face that told another story, it didn't matter he didn't care about motivations. This battle was about more than them, their destinies were intertwined and were colliding NOW!!!!

Vanitas pushed off the ground his front leg straight and back slightly bent as his feet left the ground and he leapt at Shirou. His body hurdled toward Shirou like a comet, the distance between them cut in an instant as Vanitas bent his upper body back slightly as he raised his fist, cocking it back. 

*SWISH*

His fist cut through the air as he put all of his might into this opening punch, using all of weight and momentum to come down austerely on Shirou. The feline-eared boy had reflexes similar to that of the animal his ears resembled as he turned his massive blade flat side up and pushed upward.

*CLANK*

The sound of screeching metal and grunting filled the room as both boys pressed on each other. Their teeth grit so tightly it looked as if they would crack from the pressure the boys were exerting. The ground at Shirou's feet sank in as a crater began to form beneath his feet. Soon the the air itself contracted around the boys in a cascading around like an orb, it's area reducing with every passing moment. This opening exchange a test of strength.

*BOOM*

The air pocket imploded around them creating a vacuum effect that swept both young warriors up, prying them away from each other. Shirou stayed grounded only sliding across the floor while Vanitas found himself flying backward in the air. He used the backward momentum to tilt his body and go into a backflip, landing gracefully on the ground. Dust and debris clouded the area as Vanitas scanned the area for Shirou.

_Kukukuku_

Vanitas looked upward to see Shirou above him, now on the offensive, Ascalon raised above his head and roaring for the masked boy to be split in two. He began to backpedal but it wouldn't be fast enough at the rate it would take to dodge, he focused Void Gear into his strength but not his speed. Shirou was going to hit him....

*HIKEN!!!!HAAA!!!!*

Vanitas arm was lit ablaze in an instant, propelling it in the direction of the ground his body flew backward into the air once again, the propulsion turned him into a human rocket as Shirou cleaved through the flames making the jutsu dissipate. However Vanitas didn't care his only focus was regaining dominance and being the aggressor. Shirou pushed off the ground speeding toward Vanitas at a speed beyond that of sound, they were both of the same realm, that of the supersonic. 

However while Vanitas might not have had the physical might of Shirou he knew their was no one faster than himself. He pushed off the ground toward Shirou, in a blink and you miss it moment he appeared right in front of the Saint, his fist cocked back.

*CRACK*

He flung his fist forward, it shot through the air like a bullet as it connected right with Shirou's jaw sending his body spiraling into the wall of the decimated mansion. The force of the blow sent Vanitas fist recoiling backward and made his body slide backward.

"Looks like I got the first bite neko-boy. Now get your ass up. We're just getting started!!!" He pushed off the ground headed toward Shirou like a bat out of hell.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2011)

*Akira*

Soft sliding sounds echoed throughout the empty warehouse as the blue haired man drew in heavy breaths with each step. Kicking the tied up man in the back of the knee, he quickly fell to his knees. "Stay right there." Letting out a sharp whistle, Akira stood there in the darkness as he waited for something to happen. 

Suddenly to shadowed figures walked out from the darkness and only responded with, _"We are the feathers, that have come to take back those who do not bend at the command of their master."_ "Yeah whatever. I'm dropping these two off. I'm off to get the rest." Turning away, Akira briskly walked towards the exit of the warehouse. Just before he passed through the threshold he could hear a light sobbing noise. 


*Kuzunoha*

Now, briskly walking through the maze, Kuzu would dodge a fireball here or a few arrows there. "Geez. This guy needs a new hobby than just to make crazy mazes like this." Before Kuzu knew it she turned down a corner and was in a clearing. 

There before her stood a large slab that head an odd engraving of fearsome looking beasts. As if they were protecting what laid inside the room behind them. "Huh. I guess this is the riddle portion?" Walking towards the door, she noticed there was a heavy build up of moss on the door. She couldn't proceed unless....she scrubbed off the muck. "...ehh. This is so sick. A girl like me reduced to being a cleaning lady."


----------



## Narancia (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
*The Passion Of Pain Arc*​
_Am I to be freed of my fleshly prision so soon?*Is that all you desire Sanu even from this tired body?* Is this your last stand body do you no longer wish to move?* Sanu don't ignored my question.* I am not saddened by this my body you have been through allot.*Sanu we have been through allot we are one.* Maybe we should rest for a while until we recovered. Yes I see that to be Ideal. We shall rest and then fight again anew my dear body. Axus please watch over it while I sleep.*You'll watch over it yourself Sanu....I know you have too since this won't kill your dumbass so easily.....right?*_

His body growing colder and colder as the seconds seemed to slow as time began to slow from the effects on his body. This battle had been fast and amazingly one sided in nature as every blow he gave 20 more came back towards him. The wounds around his body were severe enough that he couldn't just fix it and run as he wished. The senbon littered his skin driven in by sadness and rage. The Hyoton still fresh on the wounds as they tore into his muscles rendering him almost immobile. 

There was nothing more he could do as his eyes began to fade as the soothing darkness had began to overcome his senses. His body seemed to be shutting down as he tried to move even his fingers yet they wouldn't respond. The will he had gained from his new life inside himself was shaken to it's very foundation yet he needed to see... no had to see the one who had just inflicted such pain on him. The one person in the world he loved had struck him down as he wanted to confess his love. As he looked onward the pain was apparent in the eyes of the assassin. 

Crystal drops fell from his face melding and mixing with the blood on Sanu the rain had made the assassins eyes seem like endless rivers falling from his face. The boy took off the mask he wore the mask he was known for and raised his hand throwing it with all his force at the ground. It shattered after making such contact even on the swampy grounds from the downpur. He fell to his knees in the mud next to him to the boy known as Kaguya Sanu. The only person to ever see him as human was lying in a puddle of blood barely breathing. 

The anger and hatred he had felt rivaled almost the pain inside of Sanu's body. As a act of redemption The boy leaned over and melded his lips with the fallen boy wanting to taste the life that once was his the life had enjoyed for there short time together. Yet all he could feel was the lips he had loved grow colder as each second slowly approched. The frustration and pain was shown as he picked the near dead Kaguya up and held him to his chest. 

" Why couldn't it have been anyone else....Why did it have to be you Sanu!!! You should have ran....I told you to leave here...I told you you Idiot!!!! "

His sadness had consumed his voice the very thought of losing the person who had made him so alive was all he could think. He violently shook his head not accepting this as he laid his hands upon his love. He laid him straight down into the mud as he was trying to use the mugenshi seal that he had trying to find some way or ability to restart Sanu. He began by concentrating and molding the chakra he had slowly into his hands before allowing raiton to crackle around them. The glow and intensity of the power was amazing enough to light the area even in such a downpour. 

He brought his hands to Sanu and forced the raiton into his systems hoping to jump starts him. He brought his hands up before pressing his hands to Sanu's chest at his heart before pressing down forcing the chakra infused raiton into the near dead boys body. With each shock he tried again and again to no avail he kept going and going not wanting to believe he had killed the love of his life. Again and again and again he relentlessly forced his ration into Sanu's heart trying with all his power and lvoe to awake him.

" Please! Please! Please! SANU!!!! "

One more powerful jolt had sent inself throught Sanu's system it had been powerful enough to send a surge of raiton throughout the resounding area. Suddenly a sound was heard within Sanu's ribcage. The boy laid his head against the chest of his love his tears ran against it he had snuggled himself closely laying in the blood next to him. Sanu slowly began to open his right eye the pupil was dull from the experience of near death. He looked at the person who had killed and revived him and smiled before falling back into a darkness yet a much safer one.


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki *

Kei smiled warmly as she accepted the tight hug with one of her owns, Kyo watched and smiled, this was what he wanted most in his life. The two girls in his life to get along and finally bury the shit underneath them. Kyo sighed as he watched the family smile, this was going to be an easy night. Kei smiled weakly…

“Why are you apologizing?” Kei asked as she pulled away a bit, “Today is your day…”

Kyo looked at Kei, “Isn’t there something you want to say?” he asked her, Kei smiled as she looked back at Lyra

“Welcome to the family, you and that child..” Kei said, “So I want you to not force yourself that might be the next Fennikkusu heir in their!”

Kei released the girl, “And an idiot like you needs to be protected! And of course that will be my perfect older brother!” Kei laughed but then gave Lyra a grin telling she was only joking, “As long as you two are happy and promise this child a future that is brighter than the sun then I accept this marriage.”

Taiyou chuckled, “What an interesting turn of events…” she laughed

“Still saying he is too young…” Takashi grumbled receiving a elbow to the gut by Taiyou


----------



## River Song (Aug 2, 2011)

*Rika LT* 

She walked down the the path her eyes closed and her fingers pressed against her temples, concentrating. She had been whisked away by the Takashi before she could speak to Vanitas. The dickless wonder had made finding him alot harder by doing that. She had ran back to Suna, she was able to avoid branded patrols because she would know where they were before they knew where she was.

She had ran the perimeter looking for his scent which she had memorised, she finally found it but it was very faint, she could tell it leaded south east but it was a very sketchy path. She had slowed to a walk after the second town she passed, she was exhausted but the trail was getting much clearer. This was such a tedious task, she never found the joy in being a tracker-nin and that’s why she stuck to torture and interrogation, it was so much more fun.

She continued walking through the forest; he seemed to have followed the designated trail up until one point where he swerved of it. She followed his trail until she opened her eyes she was close now but she was also hungry, really hungry, her determination had stopped her from stopping and eating. Before she approached him she would have to do something about that. She closed her eyes and let the sounds and smells come to her, it was a side effect of having the animalistic senses and her primordial instincts but Rika was not averse to satisfying her hunger in an animalistic way, it still made her sick but she was developing immunity to it. She didn’t prefer it but there had been times where it had been necessary. 

She followed the scent of venison, finding a small dear that had lost it way from the heard. Rika crouched down and bounced on it frcing it dow, she drew a kunai from her pocket and dlit its throat before cutting of the skin and fat of it shoulder before ripping into it with her teeth, she didn't enjoy doing this but needs must. When she was finished she stood up wiping blood of her chin. Knowing that the person she was looking for was watching on.


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2011)

* Kei and Kyo Aosuki LT *

Kei laughed at a Tifa, she thought her brother was her boyfriend, and it was so funny because the simple fact that the girl had just molested her breast a couple of seconds ago. Kei turned around to see Kyo suffering from a massive nose bleed and Sakurai being the responsible adult and pushing them away from each other.

“No he is not my boyfriend, but my older brother.” Kei explained

Kyo turned to Tifa, the bleeding had finally stopped but not without leaving a pool of blood underneath him..

“Um…Yeah…”Kyo said, “We are siblings…” Kyo said, “Thanks…Sakurai for the save and all..”

Kyo turned back around after just humiliating himself, the blood wouldn’t stop. But now he was almost covered the beach in his bloody nose, Kei pat his back and it made him feel even worst. He wanted to go into a corner and just sulk there for a minute.

“Shame…Shame…” Kyo mumbled a bit

Kei laughed as she rubbed her older brothers back


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*
_Old Friends_

*Clap, Clap, Clap , Clap*

"995....996...997...998"

The fatigue had set into his muscles long ago. As he commenced his work out regimen. This was not for the faint of heart, no this would make most Spartans blush. His hands were in a diamond shape as he exerted pressure into them and took his arms from a bent position to a locked straight one, but once he got to the top he would throw himself up making his body somewhat parallel to the ground as he clapped his hands together then but them back into a diamond. The tension in his forearms and his biceps tight and on fire from the intensity of his workout. The masked boy had was not masked at this point, nor was he armored. Having taken off his Void Gear for this particular chore. 

It stood against a nearby tree of the forest, a hollow and empty shell. It was the first time in three years Vanitas had separated from it, but his battle with Boy Born under A Star of Purity left a bad taste in his mouth. It highlighted some of his shortcomings, such as a lack of classical brute strength among other things. He was becoming dependent on the Void Gear to bail him out and using it stupidly because of the power it gave him.

*Clap Clap*

"999...1000!!!!!!!" He roared as he pushed himself up one last time before hitting the ground with a thud. Panting huskily into the undergrowth as his mind flickered back to his fight with Shirou. The result of the battle was not the problem for Vanitas it was this want, no need, to tear this other boy apart. He hated him with all of himself, not a fiber of his being was able to see past what had happened on the Other Side. When Shirou had taken away his, no Koji's little brother. Vanitas was aware of the fact that he wasn't Koji and Shirou wasn't the Kuraihoshi from the other world, but it seemed as though that didn't abate their mutual hostility.

*Kukukuku*

Vanitas pushed himself up and into a frontward somersault toward the tree his Void Gear was on. They sensed the presence of another nearby. Quickly the organic armor of darkness fastened itself to Vanitas and enshrouded him with all the mystique and mystery that had become his signature. He scaled the nearest tree as he a small doe happened upon his former area of occupation. In a flash a beautiful girl with dark hair and gothic beauty descended upon the doe, kunai in hand as she ripped through the doe's neck with ruthless precision. It was the same girl Koji had met three years ago and from their failed attempt on the Branded in Sunakagure. 

Vanitas watched as the girl quickly and efficiently prepped the doe cutting through it's skin and fat to get to the harvestable meat. She bit into it like some sort of beast finishing fast, obviously the poor girl must have been famished. But that wasn't the only thing Vanitas could glean from observing her she was aware of his presence as well. He dropped down from the tree as she wiped the blood form her chin. He was tired but if he was going to have to fight then he was more than game. He put his dukes up and spaced his feet apart, dropping into a basic fighting stance.

"I don't think it's a coincidence that I saw you back in Sunakagure and now I see you here. What do you want because you're just asking to get bitten to death."


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki * 

Slowly the party died down and the night moon had made it to center stage in the sky, Kei felt the breeze on her face as she stared at the moon for the minute and then leaned down on the balcony a bit. Looking down at the ground she thought about the feeling of flight again, the feeling of her hair blowing in the wind, the feeling of weightlessness. Kei smiled a bit but then she heard the door slide, turning around it was her brother.

“I thought you will be with family…” Kei said, “Your wife needs you…”

Kyo smiled as he looked at his sister, “But I have a feeling that my little sister needs me too, I am such a wanted man.” Kyo said as he rolled his eyes, getting a chuckle out of his sister before she turned back around to look down at the ground. He sighed as he walked up to her and placed his hand on her head…

Kei sighed, “I know…”

Kyo didn’t say anything and Kei knew why, she was wanted and people were going to be after her. Kei didn’t even understand why she was back here. She felt his hand move around her head before falling to his side.

“You know who and what I am don’t you Kei?” Kyo asked his sister, “You know it’s my job.”

Kei turned around quickly her eyes in shock but then slowly lowered down , “Yeah…I know…” He knew what she was thinking that it was the end of the line for her. She would have to report back to the angels and take a painful punishment. Kei sighed but then when she looked back up at her brother he was smiling

“Why are you looking like that?” Kyo asked, “I am your brother…I won’t be hunting you anytime soon…And you know that…”

“That is good…” Takashi voice said as he entered the balcony


----------



## River Song (Aug 2, 2011)

*Rika Lt*

She heard the boy walking towards him, she didn’t like how close he was, Rika may excel in Taijtsu but she much preferred the safety of Genjutsu. He smelled like sweat and dirt mixed with the same smell as the vipers but it was different in a way that very few would be able to notice.

Scents could tell you alot about someone, like their family every Uchiha bastard had a similar scent, every noble Hyuuga every branch member. They all shared some sort of indicator in their scent. One’s scent could also tell you about what they’ve done that day. This boy had obviously been involved in some strenuous activity.

She was analyzing everything he done closely, he had the same smell, and he sounded like the viper but with a hollow tone like something was missing. He used the same speech patterns, constant snake references.

She approached him her hips unconscienly swaying. Koji was dead but this person was so much like him. He had the same mannerisms, he didn’t so much as flinch at her act of feeding this was conformation that he didn’t give a shit about what Rika done. She would bet that if she killed someone he wouldn’t bat an eyelid.

This made it so much harder to contain herself, not to let everything she ha d locked away to spring out because she knew he wouldn’t care. The hate the anger the lust, it all threatened to burst out. She had carefully built walls around that side of her, the side that would be shunned and scorned by normal society but being alone with this boy almost toppled they carefully built walls.

She focused herself she needed answers “You smell like Koji Kazama, you have the same voice as him, admittedly with a hollow tone, you even share the same speech pattern. Now tell me who are you?”


----------



## Laix (Aug 2, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra looked away, become slightly flustered at the two. Her cheeks were a scarlet red, and her eyes were glancing around the place. 

"Why are you apologizing? Today is your day..."

Lyra looked at the Aosuki heiress for a moment, before giving her a light fisting to her chest.

"Idiot. I'm saying sorry because I'm saying sorry... Just accept the damn thing..." Lyra mumbled, taking major hits to her pride as she did. But the words that drifted from her lips were true.

"Isn't there something you want to say?" Kyo piped up, taking glances at his fiance and his sister.

"Welcome to the family... You and that child. So I want you to not force yourself. That might be the next Fennikkusu heir in there!"

Lyra smirked with diligence, hoping that she wouldn't seem like she was making a mockery of her future sister-in-law. Yep... Sister. From enemy to sister. It was surely a transformation.

"And an idiot like you needs to be protected! And of course that will be my perfect older brother!" Kei laughed with a grin, passing the message that she was just joking. "As long as you two are happy and promise this child a future that is brighter than the sun, then I accept this marriage."

Lyra laughed a little, thinking that they didn't need her approval but she smiled none-the-less. Nor did she need protection. She'd done just fine over these past 17 years. 

She turned her sights to Kyo, giving him a short yet sweet peck on the lips.

"I'm going to clear up the table with your mom. We won't be long so don't run off anywhere," she chuckled before going back to the dining room, her hair still a mess and her shoes still off.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 2, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro had to go through the SUW as they checked him for him not to be on the Branded side and also frisk him of him carrying anything a ninja is not supposed to be carrying. Scar was thinking what are you thinking a wolf would be carrying on them to make the owhole place go up in smoke. They cleared him into the hospital. He took a deep breath and remember Cho's passing words in his diary to repect to be respected to be loe by other to protected them from anything in the past or now. He walked in with Scar in to his mom's room. He looked as Itsuki was snuggled up to Alis. Spike jumped up as he saw his master and his other wolf friend as they smelled each other. "Dad, can I spar a moment of your time, please I just need to talk to you." Alis open her eyes as she know Hakro would come back soon, Vincent must have gave his uncle's diary to him to read. Spike jumped back on the bed to keep Alis warm and Ichibi was thnking to punch Hakro right now as he holds his anger in.


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki * 

Kyo felt something in him want to claw out the man in front of him eyes out, how dare he come in here and act like he was suppose to be years ago. The years of loneliness and pain that he left behind! Kyo only stared at the man as he walked up to Kei and Kyo. When he reached out to Kei, Kyo quickly moved her towards him. Takashi just looked at the boy for a minute before understanding his place in the boy’s eyes…

Kei stood in front of Kyo and Takashi smiled, out of these two, Kei was the smartest and yet the same time a bit of an air head.

“We are leaving…” Takashi said, “I didn’t know that someone gave you Durga…”

His tone with Kei was a slight worried one but as he continued Kei understood him. 

“Durga has bonded with you so greatly that it had begun to fuse with your skin. You must remember right?” Takashi asked, “The claw had fused with your actual skin…It took hours to come off…It will be bad if you don’t go to Kumo and get it treated.”

Kyo eyes widen, “Kumo!? That place is a waste land! What is there except dead people and disease!”

Takashi snapped, “Her clan!” he yelled, “She is a full blooded Aosuki! She needs to go! Or unless you want her to stay here and potential lose herself to her weapon!”

Kyo eyes widen and then slowly wavered a bit…

“That is enough!” Kei yelled causing both men to jump, “And…If I don’t go to the Aosuki’s in Kumo…What happens to me?” Kei asked as she looked up at her father

Takashi looked at her, “You will lose your body and soul to that dragon…Or if you bonded enough…he will tear apart your soul, and that is by accident…”


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2011)

*Vanitas*

In spite of his threat she walked towards him, but their was something off about her movements. Going through his memory banks he tried to pinpoint the answer, her eyes. They didn't move or dart around like a normal person she moved seemingly without using them, he remembered this girl was born blind. He found himself wondering if she still was under the thumb of that person, if she had found her freedom like he had in a way. 

Not wasting anytime she asserted her reason for coming after him and it was the very reason he had dreaded. Something he held in the back of his mind, but had hoped for it to be another possibility.

?You smell like Koji Kazama, you have the same voice as him, admittedly with a hollow tone, you even share the same speech pattern. Now tell me who are you??

Her observations were keen, it was said that the blind compensated for their lack of sight with sharpening of the other senses. It appeared as if this girl was a professional able to sniff him out and notice the change in his vocal tone. The speech pattern, well that was a habit the personality of Koji causing him to blurt out things in the heat of the moment. He had to get a rein on this or else they would find out his secret...

"I've heard the name but I don't know what you're talking about. You should mind your own business or else your going to be marked as prey, and I bite my prey to death. i don't have to tell you a damn thing about myself. If I wanted people digging into my personal business I don't think I would be wearing a mask. Now turn that nice taut body of yours around and leave me alone before I decide to take a bite out of you." He hid his trepidation with righteous indignation hoping that his threats would spur the girl to leave him alone. However in his time around woman he had come to learn one singular fact about all of them. They were all stubborn idiot!


----------



## River Song (Aug 2, 2011)

*Rika* 

She smirked; the smirk was one of anticipation, she was not going to give up that easily. They could never come easily could they? This boy was an anomaly and while she wouldn’t say it was a defining quality Rika was quite smart and she had a thirst for knowledge, she needed to know who or what this boy is. 

“Don’t lie to me or it will not end well” she said her tone light but holding the undertone of malice. Her hand twisting in her hair it was an annoying habit she had picked up from the countless missions of acting like a bimbo.

Now since you say you do not know me I shall introduce myself:

“Rika Minami Shiromi. At the age of 14 I killed by abusive Father, it was all over the news so you must have heard about it but wait you couldn’t have because the branded woman said you  appeared out of thin air rather recently. Care explaining that” she said her voice clear and it rang with the authority that you gain from working in the interrogation industry. This was her field of expertise; she was not going to be bested.

 She knew she was about to tell him too much but the similarities between them were too much, she knew he knew Koji in some form and perhaps she could get a message to him, wherever in heaven hell he may be. That is if Rika truly believed he was dead but she never truly accepted that, she had never heard of him breaking out of her suppressors grasp like she did, and until he did that like he promised to her, she would not let him die.

“If you do not know about the viper let me fill you in. He was the one who instigated the killing of my Father, the first person I ever met that would condone brutal and inhuman behaviour and by meeting him he unleashed those feelings into me. The feelings of bloodlust, anger, lust revenge everything society frowned upon was awakened when I knew that some people would actually condone they actions. I should hate him for this but I can’t because these emotions are what lead to the killing of my Father and giving over to those emotions let me do my job so effectively. So when I do meet him whether it be in this life or the next I am trying to find the right way to fgreet him, a happy medium between a kiss and a slap.”

She smiled she may very well be in Danger but Rika needed to get that to Koji somehow. She still wasn't sure if this boy was purely coincidence but telling it to the him was a comfort even if it would never reach Koji's ears...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

Scrubbing off the built up moss and vegetation from the door, Kuzu slowly read what was inscribed into it's stone. 

_~What can kill all humans but save us too. To much of it is bad but not enough is horrid?~_


Squinting her eyes, Kuzunoha started to back up and look at the stone door in front of her. "I wonder what this riddle means...is it hinting to a pressure release on the door?" Looking over the stone door, nothing in particular caught her eye at all. "Hmm..this riddle seems weird. Can kill all humans..but save us too....To much of it is bad, but none of it is horrid?" 

Reaching up with both of her arms, she lightly clasps her fingers together and lays her hands on the top of her head. "...hmm." Looking over the stone mural a little more, she carefully studied each little thing it had. Until, a sun behind the two odd looking beasts caught her eye. "Could it be..it's the sun?" Slowly walking towards the door, she stopped in front of it and looked at the sun a little more carefully. "It couldn't hurt to try right?" Swiftly jumping into the air, she came to eye level with the sunish symbol then jabbed her finger into it, then fell back to the ground.

*CLUNK...keh, keh, keh, keh...CLANK*

"Alirght!!" Clenching her fist, kuzu couldn't help but smile as the door slowly opened to a dark room. With a single light in the middle, revealing a large and ancient looking scroll. Adorned with jade and gold from what it looked like. "...whoa."


----------



## Laix (Aug 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

The two girls were seperated by a mask boy, who Tifa seemed to recognize from somewhere. It seemed like a long time ago that she last saw this person, but for now didn't say anything.

"No, he is not my boyfriend but my older brother," Kei answered as she stood up, moments before the two girls just stared at her brother drowning in his own perverted-ness.

"Um... Yeah. We're siblings..." Kyo confirmed before thanking the masked teen, who was called 'Sakurai'.

Sakurai... Sakurai... Sakurai... _Sakurai Aburame!?_ From the academy!? It couldn't be...! It had been so long though?

"S-_Sakurai!_ Sakurai Aburame from Konoha! We went to the academy together!" Tifa burst with a smile as she wrapped her arms around the boy, crushing him with her breasts. Oh such a happy mood she was in.

"We need to drink it all away~~! _*TO THE BAR!*_" Tifa announced before twirling around in circles, heading for the bar that served sake. They all looked at least 18, so they'd easily get served.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
*The Passion Of Pain Arc*

*Day1*​
SWOSH!!!!

The winds of the desert were might as they ravaged the sand stricken lands. The winds forcing the sands up into terrible storms rushing and raging towards everything. A small traveller could be seen through the storm, a cloak adorned to him as he traversed the harsh sandstorm. The traveller was making his way towards Sunagakure he needed to contemplate what he would do next. As he got closer and closer through the storms the cavern like fissure was shown to him as the gates into Suna. 

With agility and grace the traveller ran on the walls with such speed he entered the village in no time. He slide off the wall before escaping the fissure sure to show no one he was a ninja. As he walked into the town it was different then the last time he as there it seemed everything was fixed with only some areas still under reconstruction. 

This was to be the best spot too seek out what he wanted, to seek out the only person he was looking for. He pulled the hood back on his clock revealing himself as Sanu Kaguya. Yet it was too long ago that he had been here no one but high ranking branded would know who he was or bounty hunters. He made his way through town seemingly searching for the branded base of operations were the grunts were. 

He needed to know were his target was so he could go and finally do what was needed and confess himself to them. With childish naive he had hoped the boy would listen. And that he could finally have someone who he would have a deep relationship with, love seemed to be the thing pushing sanu forward and also holding him back. 

*A Few Moments Later.....*

Sanu had walked by what seemed to be a cafe of some sorts. He had brought along at least a quater of his money with him but his taste for food wasn't the most prominent thought in his head. Before he could walk away in the corner of his eye he had saw a shuriken begin to float into the air. It was a form of chakra control that Sanu had never seen before really. 

As he watched the boy give the shuriken back to what seemed to be a beautiful girl next to him he pushed off and walked from her. Sanu had pretended not to listen yet he could make out the word power from this mysterious nin. Sanu needed to confront him seeing as the only ninja he had seen so far were branded ninja. He had hoped this would give him further insight to were he was going.

As he followed the boy he quickly molded his chakra pressing his will and power together towards his jutsu. Sanu had used his shunshin it sped his moments up higher then his normal speed to subsonic levels. As he psuhed forward the speed was incredible he close the distance between him and the boy and suddenly disappeared with him into and alley. His eyes burning with determination as he swftly spoke while holding his palm to the boys face. The bone spike was piercing through Sanu's skin ripping and tearing the flesh as it sprouted nearing the eye of the mysterious nin.

" Were going to play a bit of a game known as 20 questions. Get even one answer wrong and you may lose a body part. Even those purple eyes are up for grabs. now question one were is miraki neama answer me ! " Clear convition sent shockwaves as he spoke it towards the boy hoping for a happy response.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 2, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

Seito motioned through the city of sand, still heading back towards his homestead. From the back of his mind he felt a presence lurking about his figure, undoubtedly there and slowly advancing at first. At the time, he had thought it was the young girl he had just spoken to, coming up to accept his offer. He feigned ignorance for a few moments, acting as though he knew nothing was going on at all. For what reason, even he himself could not say...

Slowly his head cocked backwards, violet optics peering back to finally reveal the one who had been following him this entire time.

_Swoosh_

Without any time to react, the puppeteer was swept away at blinding speed, pulled into some dark pathway by an unknown force. Yet it took only a few moments before his kidnapper made himself known. Startled by the event, Seito took quick care to normalize his breathing and return to a normal expression as soon as possible.

Seito looked dead straight into the curling flesh and protruding marrow nearing his eye, yet he seemed to be unafraid. In truth, he wasn't quite sure in his ability to stop this threat, but he could show no weakness.

''I'm guessing that's some sort of inheritance you have there...'' the voice resonated, soft, airy, and collected. Each word slipping from his lips soothing to the ears yet carrying a hidden tone of confidence and intellect.

''20 questions? Miraki Neama? I'm afraid I don't know who that is. I'm nothing more than a shinobi of Sunagakure. So get your bones out of my face, or you may lose more than just a body part.''


----------



## Narancia (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Day 1*

The eyes of this boy seemed to be telling the truth it wasn't because of some jutsu but Sanu's intuition that has told him. The kaguya retracted his bone back into his palm before looking at the guy undazed and bored. He needed those answers and needed to find the branded who held them yet this new guys was suspicious. A suna nin still in sunagakure after the brandeds take over this made no sense unless he was a branded himself. A close eye would be kept upon this mysterious nin has to not be caught into and attack. 

The suna nin held a mysterious expression of confidence in the face of certain dead it was and admirable trait that seemed to annoy Sanu. He stood back turning his head slightly too look behind them. He had almost shouted the words he had said in his rage causing him to be weary of how long they could stay there. He looked toward the Suna nin and his voice dry yet aimed towards the other boy with deadly purpose. 

" I have more questions for you but they won't be here. " A pedestrian had looked into the alley way alerting Sanu yet by keeping his calm he spoke again." You seem to know much more then your letting on so I expect you to come and find me. " As he began to walk away he had began to mold his chakra again to use the Shunshun no Jutsu yet waited to get out his last words mimic'ing the others words to the girl with added intent. 

" If you have the answers I seek I have the power that you seek. But answer wrong again and I really will take those eyes of your right from those beautiful sockets. " And with that he disappeared into town hoping the boy would follow the bread cumbs he was laying around the kunais and such he had suddenly dispersed with his speed around there are of suna.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 2, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

''Perhaps I do.. perhaps I don't.''

The short reply issued forth, resounding through the alley as his new acquaintance turned to leave. Seito turned slightly to view the pedestrian who had stumbled upon their little ''meeting'', and he made note of that as well. With little haste he turned back to face the bone manipulator, hearing the last of his words before the mysterious ninja departed in a burst of speed.

The puppeteer smirked, the man having left one kunai behind during the departure. 
''...I'll play your little game, for now. But in the end...'' Seito bent at the knees, reaching down to pick up the kunai and putting it within a holster in his cloak, ''...You'll be my kunai, not the other way around.'' his voice still echoing throughout the now empty alley.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 2, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_Goin' to the beach where I belong!_

Date stepped out of the bar, rubbing the back of his neck.  An old friend of his ran the place, or rather, an old friend of his father's.  Despite the orange-haired youth towering over the short man, he still called him little Date-chan.  Embarrassing.  He sighed and looked up, smiling.  "Oh!  Hey Tifa, Kei...  I think your name was Sakurai, and,"  He gulped.  This was the last person who he w2anted to see.  Did Kei tell him that he had landed in her breasts?  Oh fuck he was a dead man.  "Aosuki...  Kyo-san..."  He turned a little white before covering it with a horridly faked smile.  "Anyone up for some drinks?  I know the guy who runs this place, so they're on the house."


----------



## dezi2222 (Aug 2, 2011)

nice rp


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

"Women..." Vanitas thought to himself as he disengaged his fighting stance as the girl threatened him. People who come to really fight don't ask questions with words they do it with fist. Still the answers this beauty wanted well she wasn't going to get them. The fact was that she was like everyone else. Just like Lyra and Kei, chasing after a ghost and secretly pining for Vanitas to be someone else.

?Rika Minami Shiromi. At the age of 14 I killed by abusive Father, it was all over the news so you must have heard about it but wait you couldn?t have because the branded woman said you  appeared out of thin air rather recently. Care explaining that? 

Vanitas stayed silent not saying a word to this girl. She was drawing her own preconceived conclusions in the midst of their discussion. Trying to scan and glean something from Vanitas, the implication she was making was obvious. It didn't take a genius, furthermore she mentioned the comment that diamond woman from the Branded had made about him appearing out of thin air. She came at him with the sharp wit of a renowned detective but in the face of her intelligence he did not wane.


?If you do not know about the viper let me fill you in. He was the one who instigated the killing of my Father, the first person I ever met that would condone brutal and inhuman behaviour and by meeting him he unleashed those feelings into me. The feelings of bloodlust, anger, lust revenge everything society frowned upon was awakened when I knew that some people would actually condone they actions. I should hate him for this but I can?t because these emotions are what lead to the killing of my Father and giving over to those emotions let me do my job so effectively. So when I do meet him whether it be in this life or the next I am trying to find the right way to fgreet him, a happy medium between a kiss and a slap.?

If only Rika could see his face she would have seen a cocked eyebrow and a grin behind the mask. A grin that said it all, it was one of pride and admiration. The girl in front of him was not the same one from before. The one who was hobbled in fear and being dragged down by her despicable captor. No this one was strong and assertive, a real woman who had come for some sort of closure. However he couldn't give that to her because he was not the person she was asking for.

"Well listen Rika Minami Shiromi. I guess I have heard of this Koji Kazama kid. He sounds like a real miserable bastard. I know a girl much like yourself who has been looking for that guy for three years, her name is Kei Aosuki. Her mother bares the same maiden name and I have heard her mention your name in passing to her master and fellow apprentice... You are looking for a ghost Rika. You don't need to follow the path of your adoptive sister, pining away for a boy that threw his life away like some kind of coward. From everything I know that guy was an absolute villain with no redeeming quality other than good looks and charm. Obviously you couldn't appreciate the former. I have lived in the sky my whole life with a man named Nazo. So yes I did appear out of thin air, literally. I have come down from the sky up above in order to complete a mission..."Vanitas felt bad lying to her but he wasn't going to just show her his face, only a handful of people actually knew his true identity.

"Look Rika, I'm sure a guy like Koji would have been proud that you were finally able to bite through your cage. And he is sorry that he couldn't keep up his end of the bargain. Destiny has a funny way of chaining a guy like that down." Vanitas couldn't just let her walk away from this encounter with nothing, she deserved something. For three years holding onto his memory and honoring it in her own way...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2011)

*Sakurai Aburame LT- Location: Beach then Bar*

He felt proud of himself for diffusing a stressing situation of what child would go through trying to understand the complexities of being an adult. *"Hmpf."* He smiled and felt good of himself. "Mom, are those girls lesbians or something?" *"Ugh, kids these days are worse than kids my age..."* He started to feel bad, and until Tifa was starting to think out loud. "S-Sakurai! Sakurai Aburame from Konoha! We went to the academy together!" Sakurai's heart sank, he knew this girl too. She was in his class, she was.... the one.... *"Aaagghhh!!!"* Sakurai began running for his life away from her, but was too late. *"No, no, bberrrffgghh."* 'So deplorable having my face touching her, ehem breasts!' As always he was too weak to wiggle away. She was always this strong and now she is stronger. He was still trying to get free from her grip when this new kid Date showed up saying that they can get the drinks on the house. *"Drinks?"* It took a second to understand the slang, because they weren't used to hearing it. "To the bar!!!" *'Nnnooooo!!!!"* Sakurai began to pull harder and couldn't get anywhere. *"We're all underage!!! I can't allow this!"* Eventually he gave up and let Tifa drag him all the way there.


----------



## River Song (Aug 2, 2011)

*Rika*

She knew he had a point, she was effectively chasing after a ghost, but something didn’t feel right. They never found a body, there was DNA but that didn’t mean he was dead the lack of evidence surrounding Koji Kazama’s death was irking, the pieces didn’t fit together.

She studiously looked through what she could remember; there had been no-one else’ DNA at the scene. There was blood and a small crater but no murderer or body was ever found. Rika didn’t like loose end that’s why she came here today. She needed to find out more of this boy, at first she was sure it was Koji that was until she heard him and before she could properly process the smell. 

Answering to his statement she replied “I am not chasing after a ghost, I am simply tying up loose ends. This boys death is a puzzling mystery and it is my endeavour to solve it but I do this with so many things. I research Genjutsu, I work as a ‘seductress’ and torturer for Fuzengakure. This is just one of my many endeavours. Don’t inflate your ego” she said giving him a mischievous smile.  

Returning to a partially serious tone she asked “Nazo, as in the Nazo of the winged beasts.” She had read about him and she admired him to an extent but actually working under him was a terrible thing. Then Rika realised, she didn’t care. She didn’t care if this man was a mass murderer, because in essence so was she. She was a monster, and if he was she had no right to judge.

After his last comment she realised that he did know Koji, he knew him much more than she realised, he could talk to the viper, but instead of making accusations she kept her mouth shut.  She was going to give up the identity pursuit for the time being until he was ready to tell her.... or she got too impatient.

“You seem like a replacement, and I say this in the nicest way possible. You appear just as Koji dies, you have the same mannerisms the same scent the same voice but you are different, You are the new Koji because whoever may be up there whether it be god or Budha knows the world needed Koji Kazama, but Koji Kazama didn’t need the world and he left it. You appeared to fill the void that he left to take his place. So whatever was his is now yours and in that sense i am endowed to you  a huge favour for you to use as you will.”  This was a very sketchy theory and the logical part of Rika’s brain didn’t believe it but somewhere in the recesses of her mind she knew that there could be some truth in this because the pieces finally fit together.


----------



## Laix (Aug 2, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa's ear twitched at the orange-haired shinobi. Free drinks? Was he serious? Totally no-need-to-pay-a-shit's-worth_ drinks!?_

"*FREE DRINKS!? KYAAAH~! I'M UNDERAGE BUT PUUUUUURE!*" Tifa screamed with delight as she flung Sakurai on the bar stool, before reaching over the counter and grabbing two bottles. She didn't even bother giving Sakurai one, instead drinking both simultaneously.

"_*DATE!*_ You better not be watching Kei-chan or I'll fly kick your ass!" she threatened, already tipsy from just a sniff. She stumbled a bit on her steps, before curling a smile with her lips.

"Hey, Kei-chan! Want a drink?" She asked, or rather telling. Tifa dashed the bottle straight at Kei, maybe smashing the girl's head if she wasn't quick enough. It's not Tifa's fault, she's just being efficient.
​----------------------------

*Itsuki Ezel*

The man rolled his eyes at the appearance of his step-son, turning around to face him.

"What is it?"​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 2, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

How was he was going to put this, he took another deep breath as he collected his thoughts. "The last time we talk you said I did not know anything. So tell me for I want to under stand to not be this confused wolf boy. I just want to talk about Darashia, I know Cho was fond of him and my mom. So just tell me what happen in the past to make you hold a grudge against him. To releas the horrors in my mind to just let it go. I don't want to be stuck like any longer confused or stuck in the darkness. If you don't want to tell me I keep reading Cho's diary or go ask Vincent about Cho. I just want some answers to find out who I really am.  He got what he wanted to say to his half dad, as he waited for some answers or none. That is fine, he was still looking for what he was looking for inside of him to grow up instead of being stuck in time as everyone move away in distance from him. Spike and Scar looked at him as Hakro was ready to move on to be the person their master needed to be.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 2, 2011)

ReiMei Mayonaka

ReiMei slowly turned the nobs on the shower, leaving  the bathroom in silence.  before the shower door slid open revealing a naked ReiMei.

"Nothing like a hot shower to relax you ."

ReiMei stepped out wrapping a towel around his waist. He smelled of cocoa butter scented soap, his hair was tame and laying down as he slowly made his way to kitchen the towel wrapped firmly around his waist as he slowly opened the refrigerator peering inside of it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 2, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina smelled something much better than the food Vincent was feeding her, "I could eat that wonderful smell, Vincent could you grabed whatever that smell is and it to me." "I think your boyfriend smells like that, he used whatever was in the bathroom, if find to run around naked." Akina smiled as she open her mouth to take another bite. "I have cravings for cholacte." Akina gets out of bed and falls to the floor as Vincent catchs her, she gets out of his arms and used the wall to keep her balance to walked to the kitchen, she wrapped her arms around Reime's waist and put her chin on his shoulder, inhaling his scent. "You are ten times better than choclate." She kisses his his neck as her blonde hair tickled ReiMei. She was not surprised that he came to her side when she needed him, she stopped kissing his neck and sighed as she was happy he was here.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 2, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location: Beach Bar*

Sakurai was slammed down on to the seat and that sent the pain right from his butt upwards. *"Oww..."* They began to steal drinks and Sakurai had to stop them. *"No!!!"* The bartender looked over at him with confusion. *"We're all! Undarbbbeerggg..."* Tifa smothered him again, "We're all happy to be here at the beach!" Tifa looked down at Sakurai with some anger strapped to her face. "Keep quiet Sakurai." Sakurai meekly gave into her demands. He began to have flashbacks of when they were kids. 

*Flashback- Academy*

Sakurai was sitting in front of the class with a gas mask on. "Okay, today kids we will begin with the normal regiment." Tifa was whispering to the trouble makers in class and Sakurai raised his hand. *"Tifa and the others are whispering when they should be paying attention in class."* The sensei turned around and pointed at the door for them to wait outside. Then Tifa looked over at Sakurai, "what a brown noser. We'll play a trick on him, okay guys." She snickered.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 3, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Akina know a fire type jutsu as she did a few handseals, to do the jutsu fire style fire dragon projectile. She let it go to make the ground soild to get out of the swamp. Atleast Diana gave them some time to get out of here. She did a few more handseals to control the bricks as they were used as weapons from before. She made the bricks to come near and she grib on and pulled herself out of the dirt. Hakro could get out of her by brutal forced by taijutsu. As he pushed with his legs to break out of the dirt, he was thinking that Diana would be complaining about the mud bath she got Hakro thought. Shorimo broke out from the genjutsu. Hakro and Akina did not have time to break out the rest from the dirt as they would had to stall for them to help out as him and Akina fight Shorimo. Akina did a few handseals as she did the fire style fire dragon projectile to release the dragon and for her to control it. Hakro had a feeling Shorimo was going to use a water jutsu. He did, to dimished the flames of the projectile. Hakro did a few handseals and did the lighting jutsu false darkness to keep Shorimo busy.



*Solidad*

Solidad was glad Akina had a fire jutsu. Now the ground was dry enough to get out by brute force.
"Thanks girl! I owe you!" she cheered stepping out of the dried mud like it was dust. She pulled Diana and Darius out of it too wiping the dirt of them and her self. Diana's dress looked horrible though. Poor girl would probaly through a fit. She looked at Shorimo. He seemed to counter their jutsu with jutsu of weakness or of the same element. She concentrated. How could they beat him? Taijutsu seemed to be an option so she launched at him wary of the fog that lignered slightly. She readied her piercing claw jutsu to attack.

*Diana*

Diana looked at herself happy to get out at first but now was terrified at how her dress looked. Torn and shredded it was a nightmare seriously. She worked so hard on this dresss too. She got mad then she was surrounded in a pink aura.
"Body Marrionete" she said shooting the pink chakra at him. Her jutsu was unique and unseen so he should not be expecting this kind of jutsu plus you can only dodge it and not counter it as it will just phaze through other chakra.

*Darius*

Darius saw the others attacking. This guy was rather difficult to defeat as he knew multiple chara natures. He was really strong. He did a few handsigns. Perfect he thought. The dark fog had absorbed enough chakra to preform a judgment with power. He then casted said jutsu releasing a blue fire like blast at Shiromo making sure no one else was in the way. The blast was rather big as this guy had strong chakra to begin with and this jutsu doubled its power.



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Yamamoto Takshi LT *
> _'I think your pretty without any make up on'_
> 
> Then he saw it for the first time, a brilliant smile delivering innocence and beauty all rolled into one. He returned her alluring smile. He giggled at her over compensating response, she was definitely cute.
> ...



*Diana*

Diana scoffed. 
"Is that all your willing to share? I gave you a briefing basically of my powers and all you do is say you have a byakugan? I could have just said the bowl floated and let you guess what they were like you are now." she said rather dissappionted she only got a word as to his abilities. She wanted to know more of the abilities that others possesed.
She eyed him at his second question not noticing his stutter at her name.
"You sure like to get info yet you barely give any yorself so tell you what. You tell me your plans first then i'll tell you mine." she said.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 3, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina smelled something much better than the food Vincent was feeding her, "I could eat that wonderful smell, Vincent could you grabed whatever that smell is and it to me." "I think your boyfriend smells like that, he used whatever was in the bathroom, if find to run around naked." Akina smiled as she open her mouth to take another bite. "I have cravings for cholacte." Akina gets out of bed and falls to the floor as Vincent catchs her, she gets out of his arms and used the wall to keep her balance to walked to the kitchen, she wrapped her arms around Reime's waist and put her chin on his shoulder, inhaling his scent. "You are ten times better than choclate." She kisses his his neck as her blonde hair tickled ReiMei. She was not surprised that he came to her side when she needed him, she stopped kissing his neck and sighed as she was happy he was here.



*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei smiled as head Akina's voice, he knew where she was already but her voice made him smile as she kissed his neck. He turned around towards her wrapping his arms around her waist softly kissing her lips for minute before sighing happily. As he was happy just to be with Akina agaun. 

"Akina I was thinking, and I would like to marry you."

ReiMei's heart started to beat rapidly as he took to one of his knees presenting a ring to her. He closed his eyes hoping she would say yes. He had never felt this way about a person before in his life and she was special to him. He had fallen in love with this girl and now she was bearing his child.

"Akina Ezel will you marry me?"

ReiMei gulped as he looked onto his hopefully fiance now.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 3, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel*

Hakro noticed they needed to attack together this guy was going to escape on the last minute. He and Spike jumped in spinning to do metal wolf claws to block of his path of dodging the other attacks. Akina did a few handseals. to control her of her three swords to controled them with the blue crystal release she did the kenjutsu, Black Snake-Tortoise Style as she enter the zone to counter and defwnd herself. As all the jutsus collided with, Shiromo as their was a loud boom as the guy was sent flying into the sky. Akina add her sword upward as the guy came down as the guy was already dead as her swords went through his body. Akina walked up to Shiromo 5o pulled her swords out, Hakro kneel down to make sure the guy was dead for sure, as Domino sniffed him and bite him to see if the guy moved but did not. Hakro found a key on the guy, "this may lead to your reward if we find the right door to get paid or just go to the kage and report we completed out mission." Akina looked at her brother and gave him a small smile as they completed their s ranked mission.

*Akina Ezel LT*

She could not help as she was so happy as she tarted to cry, "yes I will marry. You make me so happy and so special at times that I don't know how to explain. But I love you with all my heart, it does not matter nobody will stop us from getting marry." She bend down to kissed ReiMei on the lips, as she felt all of her dreams had come true, her heart was beating so fast it made her dizzy. She hold on to his shoulder to catch her balance and her breath. She was guessing this feeling came over ever happy bride that was going to get marry soon. "When and where are we going to get marry at, I am breathless I can't beleive this is happen to me and it feels good someone really wants me to be their wife and you are the most amazing guy I ever metin my life to change my away of thinking of a blind person would not ended up alone." She kneels down next to him and hug him tight against her body, she was thinking she needed a bath too she still smelled of blood and her womenly juices, but it did not matter as she was with the man she wanted to be with the most in the world she loved.


----------



## Laix (Aug 3, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

_Darashia..._

Just the mention of the man's name sent shivers down the Ezel Head's spine. It was like a reminder of back _then_.

"Darashia... He's a better man than I could ever be. A better father, a better husband and he obviously knew how to treat a woman better than I do..." He answered, lowering his head with a silent voice. He hated talking about number 1. Itsuki always felt like 2nd best to Darashia. If she went far enough to want a child with him, then Itsuki surely wasn't who she really loved. But somehow, just not talking about it erased it all away.

"Ask your mom if you want anything more. I'd rather not talk about it..."

------------------------​ 
*Tifa Warholic LT*

F L A S H B A C K
Konohagakure Academy

"_Sakurai?_"

Tifa looked down at the boy with a gas mask on, like he was off to war. His jet black spiky hair blended perfectly with his mask, and she could tell his expression was constantly nonchalant.

"I'm sorry about earlier... I'm such an idiot! Whenever I'm around them it's not like I'm myself," she explained, lowering her head. "So, I wanted to give you this. Just to say sorry."

The brunette reached into her pouch, pulling out a small tin case in the shape of a frog. She handed it to him with a sunny smile on her face.

"It's to carry your special insects in. I know you probably don't do that but... I couldn't think of anything else."

/F L A S H B A C K​ 
As the girl danced through the sand, she noticed a rainbow-coloured beach ball roll past. Not even thinking of finding the owner, Tifa picked it up before dashing back over to Sakurai, who was sat at the bar with an awkward aura about him.

"Hey, Sakurai? Want to play some volleyball?" she asked with a toxic smile, one that could infect any male with her persuasive powers. It was more of a passive ability, and she didn't use it on purpose--- most of the time that is.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 3, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> She could not help as she was so happy as she tarted to cry, "yes I will marry. You make me so happy and so special at times that I don't know how to explain. But I love you with all my heart, it does not matter nobody will stop us from getting marry." She bend down to kissed ReiMei on the lips, as she felt all of her dreams had come true, her heart was beating so fast it made her dizzy. She hold on to his shoulder to catch her balance and her breath. She was guessing this feeling came over ever happy bride that was going to get marry soon. "When and where are we going to get marry at, I am breathless I can't beleive this is happen to me and it feels good someone really wants me to be their wife and you are the most amazing guy I ever metin my life to change my away of thinking of a blind person would not ended up alone." She kneels down next to him and hug him tight against her body, she was thinking she needed a bath too she still smelled of blood and her womenly juices, but it did not matter as she was with the man she wanted to be with the most in the world she loved.



posting~~~~


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 3, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Now I know why you don't want to have a close relationship with me, mom will always love you. I am just a expirement not knowing what to do, later I will just died. I been given loved by someone. I don't who Darashia was but he is not my dad, I may look like him but you were the one  who was there for me. I only know Darashia as a uncle who was a good friend to my mom and that was it no other emotions with it. I have a question before this conversation ends and I go. How can some one have sex with a ded man to give birth after a year after Akina was born? I get it she wanted to experiement on me to see if I corrupted in pain like him, somewhere inside of Darashia that neer be cure as she took his man juices froze it for a few years than brung it back. I answer my own question, let's keep talking about something, first time we had a discussion that one of us screamed at each other." He felt relaxed as he never done this ever but wanted to get a ok relationship going if it is going to take everything it takes to make this work.

*Alis Ezel LT*

"Ichibi sealed the door, he still hates me from what I did in the past." "I know you had that crappy argument with your husband, things calmed back down or was that gene that is in your family to make you go crazy and do something out of your mind." Alis did not answer as she curled up in a ball as she started crying not in her pain, but the pain that she caused to her family. Ichibi sighed as she made a hand out of sand to stroke her back gentle as his friend cried on his shoulder. "He hates me and my son, but loves me to come when I am hurt and on my knees like this." "It been awhile since I saw you cry, but everything is going to work, atleast you did not shut down, you spoke your mind to keep your son then sending him away. Your husband loves you for you even he hates the deeds you done." She stops crying as she was still in a ball as she felt Ichibi's sand hand in her hair as she calmes down as not to cause any more stressed on her body for the doctors to rush i again.


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2011)

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki * 

Kei looked at him for a minute, the thought of her soul being ripped apart seemed painful. But hell she had it ripped out her body and stomped on the ground when Koji was alive, so what was the difference of that pain faced with this one. Kyo looked at his sister and sighed, this was his way of making up years of neglact? Kyo looked at Takashi who was looking at Kei and rating on what she was going to say…

Kyo turned to his sister, “I think you should go…” Kyo said as he brushed his hair back causing his father to look at him, “Me nor mother are Aosuki’s nor do we know anything about how Durga works as it is an Aosuki weapon…Going with…Takashi…Will be the best thing you can do for yourself right about now.”

Kei nodded, “Yeah…I know…” Kei looked up at her father, “When are we leaving?”

“Tonight.” Takashi said, “I already talked to your mother, she said okay.”

Kyo growled a bit, when he said his mother. He already imagined the look on her face the torture expression of his mother as she finally got something she wanted but having to watch it being taken from her yet again. But he couldn’t do anything and soon watched as Takashi did some hand signs and summoned a dragon. Kei looked at her brother and she could see him debating…

“I’ll be back…I’ll promise..” Kei said, “Lyra and your child is here…You need to be there for her you know, I’ll be back soon..”

Kyo nodded, “Okay…”

Kei hoped on the dragon with Takashi and soon they were off, Kei didn’t really care where she was going but she had this strange feeling something was waiting for her in Kumo. The first time she was there, something was calling out to her…And Durga…Kei looked at her brother as he became nothing but a mere speck as they went into the sky…

“I’ll miss you…” Kyo said as he turned around watching his sister fly off with her father, Kyo sighed and moved back into the house..

* Kyo and Kei Aosuki LT *

Kei barely dodged the girl accidentally throwing the bottle at her. Kei shook her head, she wasn’t much of a drinker by what Kei could tell. She shook her head as she nodded and grabbed Tifa pulling her to the bar, but leaving a little someone behind. A very ticked off person behind, Kyo wasn’t in the best of moods as he remembered what his sister said about what Date did to her.

“So Date…You have a girlfriend but you are running into other people’s boobs?” he asked as flames erupted behind him, “How about me and you talk…*PRIVATELY*! About this matter…”

Kyo asked as his right eye twitched and then he grabbed a whole of Phoenix blade making the freighting aura around him even more dangerous as tiny bits of wires began to  dance around him

“Hmmmm *DATE???*” Kyo asked sneering

“WHO WANTS TO DO BODY SHOTS!” Kei yelled for the bar

Kyo whipped his head , “NO YOU!!! GET OFF THAT BAR!!!”


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 3, 2011)

*Sakurai LT*

Sakurai was flabbergasted at what he was seeing, they were breaking the law! *"We have to leave."* He turned up his nose and then saw Kei laying on the bar. *"Eeehhh? What are you doing Kei? You shouldn't do that even if you were."* He was muffled by a couple of them. 

Then Sakurai looked over at Tifa calling him and saw her power of persuading a man fluctuate at him. Sakurai began to squirm, *"Ahh! The rays!"* All he could see was power emanating from her smile and fell down from his chair and began to squirm away like a little insect. *"Its too much influence she can give off, must, get, away.* Sakurai used a couple of hand seals and some of his kikichu insects mutated into ants and began to burrow a human sized hole for him to escape. Tifa walked over and saw a hole where Sakurai scurried off to. 

*Flash Back*

Sakurai smiled underneath his mask, 'others aren't usually so welcoming to my intrusion, but maybe this one time has worked.' *"I'll accept your gracious gift, thank you very much."* He bowed as he accepted the gift and tipped his head again towards her as he left. It was right before he made it home when he decided to open the little tin can. *"Ahh, just a little, eeerrrhhh. How did she close this thing, with a monkey wrench or something?"* It released with a loud suction pop. *"There we go."* Sakurai opened it up and a spray shot him on his mask. *"Hah, very funny..."* All of the sudden Sakurai began to feel irritated, *"what is this?"* It turns out that spray was bug spray and his insects began to go wild. *"Aaahhhh!"* His insects began escaping from underneath his skin violently. The next day he made it to school he walked up to Tifa. *"I opened your gift...."* He turned and sat down in the chair where there was a thumb tack. *"Aaaggghh!!!!"* "Is there something wrong Sakurai?" He looked over at Tifa, 'this isn't over.' *"No, its nothing."*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas had been content to let Rika speak her mind and let her feelings out. The fact was that Koji had left a mess in his bid to gain power. A selfish decision he made that the girl in front of him spurred on. The fact was that Rika Shiromi had played a hand in his creation, for that he was grateful. Koji had an obvious impact on her life and she needed closure, of that he was understanding. She referred to him as a "replacement" for Koji.

She was pretty much saying that some omnipotent being saw that Koji was too important that someone had to stand in and take his place. He understood that she was trying to seek comfort and find a connection because gaps in his story and Koji's "death". She was just like Lyra though unable to see anything other than what she wanted him to be. Not truly recognizing he was something else entirely. What made it even worse was the fact that even with his mask on, even with her blindness, she saw Koji inside of him.

"A seductress and a torturer? Sound like a fancy way to call yourself a two bit whore. Well listen up I am not Koji Kazama. That person is fucking dead and gone. Get over it. All of you need to get over it!!!" He shouted at the top of his lungs, Koji's emotions  were taking hold of him. A brash and harsh anger that he couldn't control. 

"I've only met that guy one time and I'll tell you what he was a horrible person. He let weakness and love cloud hamper him down, weaken him. He didn't fulfill his duties as the Boy Born Under the Evil Star. He was suppose to be the villain of the story, not some brooding anti-hero. No I will not let that weakness seep into my being. I am Vanitas, the Empty Vanity that will take hold of this world and make it my own.  I am my own man and I'm not a stand in or spiritual successor to anyone. I'm going to save the World then I'm going to break it with this power." He raised his hand up to the sky, it was glowing green. The heat from the glow was incalculable without the proper equipment, but one thing was for sure this masked boy was determined to stay in the Darkness.


----------



## River Song (Aug 3, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi LT*

She bit her lip, whore, aye. She would call his bluff out later. He ranted on about how the viper was a bad person, about how he failed in his duties, the duties of the boy born under the evil start. Rika snapped and her fierce temper broke through her calm exterior. 

?How Dare you. The boy born under the evils star didn?t fulfil his duties. Why should he have too just because he was born at the wrong place at the wrong time. Why should other people control his fate before he could even speak for himself? That is sickening behaviour. If the world worked like that I would still be getting abused and playing the sweet heiress. Kyo would have never knocked Lyra up, and would have chosen a more suitable bride. Expectations due to someone?s birthright are sickening!?

Taking a deep breath she composed herself. If this were to come to a fight Rika would be t a disadvantage. She had learned from her last encounter that the boy was a magma user and magma release is primarily comprised of area of effect jutsu, something that put Rika at the short end of the stick. 
She was analysing his every move and he raised his hand up the air getting steadily hotter, Rika didn?t like heat, period. Whether it be Sunagakure sunrays or a madman about to blow up the earth?s atmosphere.

 She turned to him gathering her composure. She walked towards him her hips swaying in a provocative manner, ?Well if you seek to destroy your own weaknesses lets start with not following through on your accusations. You called me a two bit whore, well prove it, have your dirty way with me? she said winking at him. She was trying to move the conversation away from something that won?t get them all charred to a crisp.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas couldn't explain what was happening to him as the green glow dissipated from his hand. Their were two conflicting emotions swirling inside of him at this point. The first was despair, the kind of despair that you can't put your hand on it just creeps on you and sets in. Wrecking havoc on your nerves, but the second emotion, this second one was not his own. This was the rage of that boy, the rage of Koji Kazama.

Lyra was pregnant with Kyo's child!?!?!? The news was jarring he could feel himself quaking with Koji's anger. His hand began to glow once more. An anger that so deep and boundless it had a way of making Vanitas lose himself, it was even more intense now after his fight with Shirou. He was losing his grip on the emotions he had buried, on that other persona. He looked up at his hand as he could feel the power of that jutsu beginning to seep out... He needed to regain control. He brought his hand down and focused as Rika tried to taunt him. He looked at her his eyes glowing crimson, the brightness and intensity of their glow shining through his helm. He disappeared from moving faster than sound, upon her in the blink of an eye. He grabbed her by the back of the head. Staring into her vacant blind eyes. He could feel something taking over him, it wasn't the voices no this was something else. It was a hatred that not even death itself could quell.

"Is that what you really want Rika. Do you want to see just how horrible I can be? I wouldn't even give you the satisfaction. However I owe you. It appear that it's time for me to make my way to Fuzen. I've got something I've been neglecting to do for a while. I'll give you the answers you want but only on one condition. I want you to take me to Kyo Aosuki."


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki * 

Kyo turned back around and headed inside, Lyra was cleaning up the dishes and his mother was also helping out. The smile on her face was pleasing, but Kyo couldn’t understand why she was so happy when Kei and Takashi left. He wasn’t going to ask, but silently crept up on Lyra and wrapped around her waist. He nuzzled into her hair and breathed…

“You smell good…”Kyo said as he kissed the back of her neck, his hands wrapped around her waist, his hands slowly glided up her stomach and rested there.

“Hey I want a boy…”Kyo said into her ear, “You know someone to carry on the family name? I’ll be damned if it a girl.” Kyo growled a bit

The thought of a little girl running around was enough to make the young Aosuki a little bit pissed. After all with his history with women it would be so damn ironic if Lyra had a girl. But Kyo smiled if it was, damn he would put his life on the line to make sure she stayed a pure D angel. Kyo let go of Lyra and kissed her forehead..

“I am also glad you and Kei put all that damn drama behind you two…”Kyo said as he put his hand in his pants before fumbling for a smoke and putting it in his mouth, “Going outside to smoke this kay.”


----------



## Narancia (Aug 3, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Day 1*

The winds within Suna had began to pick up, the sand melding with the wind forming a perfect harmony as it swept throughout the land. The building he stood on was out of sight and was the perfect place for a secret meeting. Sanu had sat at the end waiting for what will happen next, the thoughts of what was about to happen unveiled themselves as the he looked upon the city. It almost seemed normal compared to most branded controlled villages. The people seemed content and almost approving of the take over, the fear that they once had has turned into apathy apparently to the Kaguya. 

_I will find you and bring you with me, I will free you from the chains of this organisation. Your my drive the force in my life that moves me and motivates me to get stronger. I wonder will you still love me as much as I love? Will our souls unite like they did so long ago? Well we'll just have to wait and see my love....~Miraki~_

Sanu sighed at  the thoughts he seemed to be pushing himself deeper and deeper into a sadness. His depression needed to end with the person he loved in his arms or else he'd eraticate the branded. The wind picked up in and unusal manner meaning the presence of another shinobi was within his vicinity. As he turned to see who it was he gained a sly smirk.

" Well I've been waiting for you to come. "


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 3, 2011)

*Sakurai- Sting Pat 11*

Sakurai swayed his hand signaling to the six Imago to charge forward at their new prey.As he did this a giant rock hive formed around her. *"What is going on?"* *"I'm the queen bee Sakurai. I can do whatever I order my bees to do. Even if that means I have to use my forbidden technique, I'll never lose."* The walls came down and it looked as if she made it half way between a giant queen and human thing. *"Heerraaahh!!!"* Sakurai looked down and was a bit disgusted at what he saw, she was giving birth. To what, he didn't even know at first. There were two beings that were shot out. *"What is that?"* The Imago continued to charge forward, but stopped sensing danger and crouched down. The two new things stood up right and had the body of a human, sort of. They were stripped like a bee, black and yellow. They were also covered in fuzz that took the place of clothes, and had bee heads. Then they brought out large swords from their side. *"Bbbiiiizzzzzttttt."* *"Kill him, kill him and his monsters. They endanger the queen."* They turned and began to flap their wings flying into the air. Sakurai began to take out his kikichu insects and ordered his Imago to stand back.


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

"It's better to talk to your mom about it..." he mumbled, before deciding to go with Hakro's suggestion. He was right, they never really had proper conversations that didn't concern Akina, or didn't involve screaming at eachother.

"So umm... what interests you about animals? Or unless you have a better subject..."

------------------------​ 
*Lyra Murasaki *

_*Scrub, scrub*_

Lyra was busy washing the dishes with the lights dim. Taiyou was in the next room drying off the table cloth while Lyra was scraping the leftover food into either the bin or another plate for leftovers, depending on what was left. The chicken would be preserved, but nobody really wanted old dango.

"You smell good~" The warm breath of someone slapped her shoulders as she felt someone wrap their arms around her waist. It was hardly the time for this now! Taiyou was just in the other room and Lyra didn't want to be embarrassed!

"Hey I want a boy. You know, someone to carry on the family name? I'll be damned if it were a girl," he growled lightly. Lyra held her peace for a few moments, but it was harder than she thought. Eventually, Lyra turned around to face him, leaning back against the counter.

"I'm glad you and Kei put all that damn drama behind you two..."

_So am I._

"I-Idiot! This isn't the time or place!" she whispered, only for the boy to reach into his pockets and grab a ciggarette. Lyra rolled her eyes at his habit, as Kyo quickly went outside on to the balcony to smoke it. It was late at night, and Lyra could already see the midnight breeze brushing her face.

"I'll come with you," she declared, before following after him to the balcony. Once outside, Lyra shut the door behind them which allowed the curtains to stop blowing, essentially giving them some privacy. But it was only Taiyou and Rika in the house, both of whom Lyra was at least on good terms with. The relationship with Kei had just started, so Lyra didn't consider her a friend nor enemy.

"Kyo..." she began, sighing at the thought of him smoking around their child. "You need to give that up by the time the child's born! I don't want it having lungs darker than yours! Plus, it means you won't get to live long..."

Lyra knew it wouldn't get through to him, so she had to use other tactics. Knocking the ciggarette out of his mouth, Lyra turned towards him.

"How about you try something that tastes better~~?" she asked with a sly smile, before wrapping her around his neck and kissing him on the lips.

------------------------​ 
*Tifa Warholic LT*

F L A S H B A C K
Konohagakure Academy​
Tifa frowned as Sakurai sat on the tack, and had a faint scent of insect spray. Instantly she knew it was those girls over there trying to frame her. They must've bugged it, and then placed that tack down there.

"Sakurai I'm sorry! It's those girls... They have it in for me, so they're treating me like shit and trying to make me look bad. Really is there anything I can do to try and make you feel better? I could take you out for ramen later maybe?"

/ F L A S H B A C K​ 
Tifa's ear twitched at the sound of the red-head's voice.

"So Date... You have a girlfriend but you are running into other people's boobs? How about me and you talk about this _*PRIVATELY!*_"

What!?

Fucking cunt was _dead!_

But the thought smashed into Tifa's mind. They weren't... dating were they? It was a one off moment, so it could just be put down as lust. Eh, Tifa could just manipulate Kyo's sentence, so instead of saying girlfriend he said 'love interest'. Yep, Tifa was just a love interest and that was all she heard.

"*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTEEEEEE!*" she roared, grabbing a beer bottle and storming over towards him. With every step there was an explosion of sand. 

"How about you go after Kei-chan if you like her~~?" she suggested with a sunny smile, handing him the beer bottle. It seemed her anger had dissapeared just by thinking about it all from a different angle.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki * 

She followed him despite his protest the woman, Kyo rolled his eyes. This was getting to become a normal routine for him, he  would say something, she will be too stubborn to listen, and then an argument will ensue leading to hot make out sex. Kyo smiled to himself as he thought about this, but it was kind of annoying. The breeze of the wind carried his smoke to the opposite direction…

"You need to give that up by the time the child's born! I don't want it having lungs darker than yours! Plus, it means you won't get to live long..." Lyra had said causing Kyo just to stare at her for a minute before she stormed her way over and taking the cigarette out of his mouth and throwing it…

And like that Kyo pouted a bit…

No one ever took his cigarette without dying, but this woman is different. She took it and threw it and then had the nerves to say he was wrong for it. She was right on some points though, he needed to quit but he was smoking for the past 4 years and nothing really changed, Kyo sighed as he looked at the girl that was smiling slyly at him…

“Hmm--” Kyo was instantly cut off by her lips, she wanted him to taste something better and of course, she knew that she was his favorite sweet in the world. He kissed her back gently, showing more love than passion as he wrapped his arms around her waist and then kissed her forehead…

“You should go to bed…”


----------



## River Song (Aug 4, 2011)

*Rika Minami Shiromi LT*
_Awakening!_

The answers she wanted, the answers to the questions that had burrowed into her mind and ate at her conscience, the questions of what happened to Koji Kazama? Who was Vanitas relly? Why the secrecy? Rika could have all of these answered right now but at what price, the price of her brothers safety.

She needed to think about this but everything kept bombarding her, the smell of Vanitas? the smell of the trees the feeling of the masked wind against her skin. The sound of the animals of the forest, going about their daily lives as if nothing was wrong. Rika stepped forward, not the loud commanding step that usually accompanied Rika?s walk but an unsteady nervous walk, one that showed the fear of what her decision would bring.

She sat down o a rock, her body no longer holding the aristocratic aura that seemed to follow Rika. ?I?m going to do something and when I do it don?t come near me. I will tell you my decision afterwards?

She needed to concentrate but everything around her seemed to smell more, seemed to get louder, the winds stronger. With shaky hands she brought her hands up to cover her eyes.  Then everything was silenced, she heard nothing, her ears picked up no sound, her skin noted no touch, her nose registering no smell, the taste of the saliva in her mouth became no more. In exchange for this she gained something, she gained her sight, although she could see nothing but blackness due to her hands covering her face. She had silence and serenity, nothing could interrupt her thinking.

 She thought about Kyo, his cigarettes, his trademark I?m better than you persona. She thought about the times they had bonded, well the only things they really bonded over were a love for Kei and an ingrained dislike of Takashi. Funny that, they bonded over the two most powerful emotions in the world love and hate. 

She thought about the dinner the things they had talked about, Lyra being his fianc?, the baby they shared. That brought her to her next subject of thought Lyra. Her companion soon to be sister in law, the mother of her unborn nephew and of course one of Rika?s closest friends. They had bonded so much during the red light mission, the mission where together they posed as hookers to uncover a sex slave ring.

She thought of Lyra?s face if Kyo was killed by this man, a face of agony, of distraught sadness, her hatred of Rika for being instrumental in it. What would happen to the baby, it would grow up without a Father. Or would it even grow up at all, depression often leads to miscarriages.

Of course there was Kei, her sister. First she would kill Rika if she agreed to this but that did not matter as much to Rika, she would be so distraught, she might commit suicide, or go on a killing spree. Kei did not deserve what Rika could bring down on her; she did not deserve to be on the receiving end of Vanitas? wrath.  

Then there was Taiyou, the Kage of Fuzen, the leader of a clan, the mother of two turned three and the woman who saved Rika?s life. She had learned from Kei about Taiyou?s condition and while it may have been slowed down by Takashi?s brief return it was still a dire situation an attack on Kyo?s life, it would surely kill Taiyou. She would not let that happen.

Removed her hands from her eyes, and everything returned to her, the smell of the forest and of Vanitas? standing not ten foot away from her. The smell of the surrounding animals, as they still carried don  with their lives oblivious to how much danger Rika?s impending decision would put them in.

She took a deep breath collecting her emotions; this had been s war of Rika?s personalities. Kei?s Rika wanted to scream her rejection to the top of the hills. Koji?s Rika wanted to accept and find out the information she craves; in the end there was only one victor.

She focused solely on Vanitas and proclaimed ?No, I will not put my brother my friends my family and an unborn baby in danger for my silly quest for Knowledge.? 

And then everything changed:

Rika?s the colours of Rika?s dojutsu inverted, and everything was suddenly so much clearer. Her ears were so much more sensitive, she could hear the heartbeats of the insects in the grass, and she could hear the talking of the travellers who were about 250m away. She could hear the rush of the water fall she passed half a mile back. 

She could smell the stagnant blood of Vanitas? all the more clearly now, she could smell the rotting corpse of the dear, she could smell further than that she could smell everything, and it hit her like a ton of bricks, her minds just managing to compensate for it all. Her sense of touch was so much more advanced; she could just feel each air particle bounce of her skin even when there was no wind.

She had unlocked the Shitsume.

?And if you wish to harm Kyo you must go through me first!?


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Kyo gave her a gentle kiss, quite the contrast to the cannibalistic kisses he usually gives.

"You should go to bed--"
"W-What, here?" Lyra stammered, clearly getting the wrong idea. He didn't mean sleep at Lady Taiyou's house, did he? Because it would lead to other things, and Lyra couldn't live with herself for being so disrespectful.

Checking the clock inside, Lyra let out a sigh realising how late it was. Kei had left with Takashi, and now it was just them 4 at 11pm. A thought crossed her mind, one that refused to go. 

Alone outside on a balcony in the light of midnight... It was so romantic! Lyra quickly ran inside, grabbing a bottle of wine. However, thinking about it, she was carrying a child. After lecturing Kyo about smoking, wouldn't she be a hypocrite for swallowing down a drink? Going by this decision, Lyra grabbed a carton of juice as well, before wedging two wine glasses between her arm and skipping outside.

"I thought it was really nice out here. How about we just have a drink? It's so romantic, and your type of romance isn't mine," she pointed out, before putting the glasses and beverages on the edge of the balcony. The fencing was wide enough, so there was plenty of space. Pouring Kyo some wine, she did the same but with juice instead.

"Cheers too... Umm... Whatever~!"


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki * 

Kyo watched as Lyra grabbed a bottle of wine and a carton full of orange juice and poured him up a glass of wine and herself a carton of juice. He smiled at her as she lifted up the glass and asked him to cheer for whatever? There was so many things he wanted to cheer about, but at the same time he had many things he didn?t even want to bring up?

He lifted up hi glass and cheered with her, ?To the future, may it be filled with happiness and all that other hallmark card bullshit.? Kyo laughed

Yep the future, him being a father and Lyra being his wife. He had to protect them, but was he strong enough? Was he fast enough? The branded was getting on the angels last nerves and Kyo knew that they were trouble. The reports of Suna came flying in at an incredible rate, Suna was right next to Fuzen.

How long did he have until they came after Fuzen?

Kyo sat his glass down and grabbed Lyra, holding her tightly, he was scared. He was scared that he wouldn?t be able to protect the child in her or herself. He was scared that Fuzen will fall and his mother with it. Kyo nuzzled in her hair as he just held her for a minute?

?I am going to be the greatest husband there is and a better father than mines ever was.? Kyo said, ?Whatever may come?No one?And I mean fucking no one is going to take you or that child away from me?Even if I die I?ll fucking make room in hell for the bastard that touches you.?
====
*Kei Aosuki *

By time they made it to Kumo was the time it was already morning, the sun was bright and the damage that was done was far to great. Kei watched as no living thing was moving in the destroyed village, the pile of rubble and broken things, this was the future of their world if they didn?t stop the Branded. Maybe that was the reason she came?Maybe?

Did she some how grow a soul? 

Kei touched Durga for a minute, her hand glading over the soft sliver claw. The cold glaze of it all made Kei wonder about what was Durga thinking. What was he seeing? Kei felt herself getting lost in just staring at him. Many times Durga had taken control of her, for what reason? He would say protection? Many times Kei was pushed mentally or physically Durga was always there to help?

?It must feel weird to you?? Takashi asked as they were still flying over Kumo, Kei turned around to see her father looking at her, ?The simple fact that you know you have something in you that has a mind of it?s own?Does it scare you??

Kei shook her head, ?For a very long time?Durga has protected me?.In his very own way he has been there with me, he is a cruel and mean dragon but?I know deep inside that he cares for me.?

Takashi looked at his daughter and then at the claw, ?He hasn?t tried to eat you?He probably does?Heh he probably different then this cat that is inside me.? Takashi said as he pat his stomach, ?You hear that you stupid feline!?

Kei turned to her father and he looked back, ?Kei?You do know you father is a carrier right??


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro eyes brighten up to show his gold eyes shine as he loves talking about animals. "I just it is how I connect with the life I have and cope what insane enmotions I have, I know they always be their for me. That is probly why I can't relate to humans very well, as I get called dog boy so many times. I know my family is there fir me, some times I feel like I am a lone wolf but still be part of the pack in a human sence. I like any animal they give resemble what it really means to the person deep down inside or have a bond with them. Your favorite animal is the panda, it means the yin and yang you can balance anything in your life. unique ability to tap into higher knowledge. That was just a example, I won't get into my animal, I use someone else for another example."  He did not know if he just bored hi dad with this information or spark a new bondary to being a friend. "So what is your favorite type of weapon to use in battle?" Atleast he was getting somewhere with his dad and smile about it, as the gold in his eyes did not dim out, he had a feeling about his mom just did something to keep Itsuki out of her room but was not going to say anything about it.


----------



## River Song (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hotaru LT*

He read through the book, he needed to choose his victim for his first Human puppet. He was looking through obscure text. Aousuki, that would get him killed, Yamanaka?s would be useless. An Uchiha be too easy and predictable, Byakugan would be useless.....Glass release. 

Reading the short summary on their abilities Hotaru grinned and evil maniacal grin that would send people running in fear. Standing up he stretched, something that was unnecessary now but a habit from his human years, He had heard of a glass release user in Konoha, well since Konoha was now under branded rule it would be difficult.

He walked out of the house, he didn't know if Thalia was in or not, he hoped she wasn?t for when he returned there would be quite alot of screaming. Moving gracefully wings began to grow out of his back, and with a jump he took flight into the night?s sky, his destination, the land of fire.


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Kyo..."

Lyra whispered his name as he pulled her into a protective hug, with the man clearly worried if he's strong enough. He spoke of protecting her no matter what, and just through his warmth she could tell he would always be there for her, and their child.

"Don't make me cry you idiot..." she mumbled, wrapping her arms around the giant. She was only 5ft something, while he was easily 6ft or more. 

"At the end of the day, you can't protect everyone. Fuzen's the next target for the Branded, and we have to be ready. We have to fight for the village, and the future of the next generation. Kick some ass if you wanna put it that way!" she chuckled, before cuddling against his chest, watching the calm city from the balcony.

"You're too stubborn to die anyway."

------------------------

*Itsuki Ezel*

He listened to Hakro's explanation, actually learning a thing or two. But the boy brought up a subject Itsuki knew too well about.

"Ahh, that's more like it! Well, I guess my favourite is the Koklore Hammer. It's more like a multi-tasking weapon, as it can expand into a shield and can be used as a projectile. You should actually try using your weapons in combination with your wolves. If you pull it off, you could have an army behind your back!"​


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas stood there just staring at Rika as she had an this enbattled expression stretched across her face before burying it in her hands. The fact was he didn't care he was out for blood, the fact that Lyra could go and get herself pregnant by that piece of shit wannabe-bishi. Vanitas was fuming with rage. Rage that she would let herself get taken in by that insufferable twat yet again, this wasn't his rage though this was Koji's. There were quite a lot of people Koji hated while he was alive. Kyo Aosuki was a cut above, his filthy rotten red eyes that looked down on Koji. The reality was that Koji was stronger, he was better than that fool in every way. He knew where to go and how to get to him, he was giving Rika an opportunity, an out if you will. She was unwilling to play a part in facilitating Vanitas' less than honorable machinations.

"Listen here Rika Shiromi. Do you think you matter? Do you think you can stop me? Those little Genjutsu of yours they won't work on me, my mind is not like other peoples it will not bend to the whim of some two bit illusionist. I could kill you five times before you hit the ground. In the span of me saying all of this I could have slit your throat 10 times over. I'm not going to fight you I'm going to bite you to death." Vanitas took as step forward towards Rika who seemed ready for battle if it came to that.

"Do you think you know Kyo Aosuki? Do you think that selfish bastard actually cares about anyone except his mother and his sister? Do you think he really even see's as anything other than a free loader who killed her daddy and came running to the Aosuki's? You know what don't answer that, you are so prepared to die for him I wouldn't want to send you to the next world knowing you were going to die for nothing. You see Rika regardless of what happens here and now Kyo Aosuki has needed to be put in his place his entire life. To know it's not the clan you're born into, or who your parents are, not it's about natural selection. I am better than him not by birth right nor because I have an actual purpose in this world. I am better because I am stronger. And power is all that matters. You saw what happened to that Branded Woman, would you like to be burned to a crisp as well?" Vanitas could feel a hate so deep and dark taking over that it was twisting him, turning him. He didn't want to kill Rika but she was drawing ever closer to taking it from a question to an inevitability.

*SHOUKA!!!!*

The wind around him became wild as it screeched by, his body was overcome with a green outline. He puffed out his chest as his muscles became engorged, his arms bigger, his legs rounder, body much more muscular and defined, the power of self-hypnosis running through his veins. This was the gift of the Mugenshi, their Shouka. 

He didn't expect for this to turn into a fight but Rika should have kept her mouth shut and be a good girl. Now she was going to have to face him.


----------



## River Song (Aug 4, 2011)

*Rika LT*

She kicked her heels of, sending them flying into the tree beside her. Taking a kunai she slit the bottom of her skinny jeans open, giving her more area to move. She had visibly changed, the pupils of her eyes had become slits, cat like almost. Her voice a tone lower, her words now held a cutting edge of malice.

?You underestimate me; I am not the weak girl I appear to be. Or rather that was a weak girl you were speaking to there but I am something else entirely." She took her stance, putting her wait into the balls of her feat and crouching down, imitating a wild cat about to strike.

This was Rika?s other side; this was the one that harboured the emotions of anger, hatred, malice, lust. Usually when she was fighting she found healthy balance between them but she knew that if she did not fight her hardest today she would die, and the only way to use her true power was to give into her instincts.

?I would have fought even if I did hate Kyo because he still isn?t one of my favourite people in the world. I fight for Lyra and Taiyou and Kei, take them into consideration before you go and rampage across Fuzen.? She sneered at him, baring her white teeth at him.

She knew he was fast, to be able to get into range and use that jutsu in the brief seconds that Rika could hold pain, she knew he was good at Ninjutsu but everyone had a weakness so she had narrowed it down to either he was physically weak or he was weak to genjutsu, Rika was starting to think she had the advantage.

To compensate for her lack of speed Rika pushed off from the ground using her power to augment her speed itself. When she reached Vanitas? she attempted to use an axe kick and hit him in the chin, then if that was successful she would use a bandi, or backwards turning kick.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki * 

At first Kyo didn’t say anything, his heart wasn’t in the right place. Filled with worry, filled with hatred that those bastard brandeds were fucking up his future. The future that slammed into his chest ever since Lyra said it was positive. Kyo sighed as he looked down at his wife, he smiled as he pressed his forehead down on hers, his hair mixing in with hers…

“You know the angels will be on the front line along with my mother.” Kyo said, “If that day comes, I want you to hide…No matter what happens run and hide…Don’t fight me on that you hear me.” Kyo said as he kissed his forehead

He then reached behind his head and then proceeded to take off his eye patch, the eye patched fell down but the hair that Kyo grew to cover the eye patch still covered his right eye, Kyo pushed the hair back with his hands and brushed it back only leaving a few strands to fall down bit by bit. But enough to reveal the ice blue right eye and the firey red eye…

“Now you see why the elders are so stubborn to take me as head.” Kyo said as he pointed at his eye, “This is the sign that like Kei…I am part Aosuki. Kei’s left eye can turn red as well, but the Aosuki clan will probably be more accepting of her.”

Kyo sighed, “Don’t know why I am telling you this…Maybe I am scraed of something? Ha…Probably not.”


*Kei Aosuki *

Jinchuriki

She remembered her mother stories, that her father was probably the most strongest man in the world. She smiled and nodded at him, the thought of having someone in you your whole entire life was that too much? Kei wondered? Did he also lose himself like she did? Kei only wondered about it, was he as strong with the thing inside him?

“Your condition is almost the same but the simple fact that you don’t gain Durga strength like I gain Nibi’s.” Takashi said, “He just take over your body and controls it…Nibi and my strength becomes one.”

Soon the dragon landed on the ground, a path that lead up the mountain was beautifully covered and red and yellow leaves. The trees were blooming like it was fall, Kei couldn’t help but admire it as she jumped off te dragon back and slowly pat him a bit. She stroked the dragons scales and Takashi only watched as his daughter seemed awestruck by everything around her.

Takashi unsummoned the dragon as he began to head up the mountain range, the leaves of the trees blowing and falling like snowflakes. Kei looked around, the crisp blue skies and the feel of it all reminded her of fall. She smiled weakly, she should be getting ready for whatever happens to her there…

Not admiring beauty…


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"That sounds cool and hae a army behind me, will be neat everyone needs back up in battle. Using the metal wolf claws and the tokijin, it be something to pulled that off. By like and human, animals have their own personal as well, from beng a young wolf to one of the elders wolves. That my wolves can contain their normal claws to metal and I have to figuer something else that they have to stand up to lighting, they already can handle the brutal force of a hammer or a sword. You are a master of weapons, do you have any other information about the tokijin set it was made from a demon dog fang and holds the lighting element." Domino weaved through Hakro's legs as he was hyber, and ran around the room, Hakro pulled his hand up like a gun and point it at Domino the black and white wolf. He plays dead and growled icecream. "Sorry about my wolf named Domino, he got him a belly full of ice cream, you have to be paticent with them to train them and they become your friends and they help you out but I have to be responiable for their actions and the trouble they cause." He remember the first wolf he got was Spike and how small of a pup he was, he would like to see some puppies again as he was used seeing Cheza with the female wolf and her pups that were grown but still act like pups. "Did you have any peoblems about wolves being around the house with mom's snakes in their cages?"


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

"Ehh..." He shrugged, sitting down on the chair. "I didn't really care. They creeped me out when I first met them though, but Rosia keeps even weirder things."

Itsuki sniggered a little, knowing he was revealing his sister's well-kept secret.

"She has an entire collection of porcelain cats! Like hundreds! And they all stare at you as you enter the room..."​
------------------------​ *
Lyra Murasaki*

"I don't care!"

Lyra burst out, her words strong and true to meaning. She didn't care. She didn't give a single shit what the elders thought. The elders knew that Kyo was the closest heir, and the shit their spewing was all lies.

"_Kyo!_" Lyra yelled, her words drilling through his skull. She gripped on to his shoulders, shaking him a little. "Who cares what the elders think!? There's no way Kei can become the new head, so it's going to be you and they know this! And it doesn't matter anyway because... Because I-I..."

There was a small moment of silence as the words refused to leave her mouth, but Lyra eventually dragged them out.

"... Because I fucking _*LOVE*_ you! As long as that stays the same it doesn't matter what the elders say! They can all go fuck 'em selves!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Atleast they don't move and tricky to catch, they all escaped and me and Akina are still trying to around them up, there was more inportant things to deal with then catching those snakes at the moment and let them go. If they come back sometime later in life and they also taged they will not be hard to find. The cat is already out of the bag, Spike destroyed about 23 or 13 in one sitting. She have gotten over it, but will never let any of my wolves inside the house again, I can bring them with me but leave them outside. I am still laughing about cats staring at him when he told me about that and kept my mouth shut forever, but she know you done it by the chew marks and claws marks on the cats." He started to laugh as Domino layed under his mastrs chair as he heard everything with his one ear. "Everyone has their secrets hidden somewhere, and I get some from my wolves that sneak around places to not keep their tails out of trouble."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 4, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei smiled as he wrapped his arms around Akina's body huggig her tightly and kissing her. His face turned from one of angst and uncertainty to one of pure joy and delight. 

"I love you Akina."

He smiled at his fiance as stood up gently taking her hand and helping her up, he could sense she was still weak. He then took her back to her room and gently sat her down on her bed as he found a nearby chair and sat by the side of her bed.


"I was planning to get married in Fuzengakure next month."

ReiMei was at a loss for words as he was't sure what he could oor eevn wanted to say. She said yes the girl of his dreams agreed to marry him and was also carrying his child. She was amazing when he saw Akina he saw a strong woman  who he had never loved like anyone before not a blind girl.

"I also want to take you back to Hoshigakure with me."

ReiMei looked over to Akina then closed his eyes sighing happily.

"I want to take you there as my wife, by my side and I want to claim my rightful position as Hoshikage."

ReiMei's passsion burned in his eyes and he had fire in his belly. He was going to finally have a normal life again. With a family, and his own child. Who he and Akina would love ad take care of and make them strong and smart.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 4, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date rose an eyebrow at Tifa, before glaring over at Kyo.  "I don't like Kei.  It was an accident.  Purely a mistake.  If you really think I should go after Kei, then you need to be refreshed on something."  Without any warning he pulled her into a deep kiss, hot and passionate.  After what could have been centuries he broke contact, his lips hovering over her earlobe.  "You're my girl.  And I don't want anyone else.  You should know that by now, Tifa-chan."  He released her and turned to Kyo.  "As I said I accident fell on her.  I was going for a ride on Reshiram when there was a mishap and I fell off."  He smiled at the waves, the bright, hot sun glistening off of the surface of the water.

"Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be in the water."  He saluted them and left for the water, walking deep into the ocean.  The cold water on his scars felt amazing.  He dove into the water and swam downward, his orange hair flowing freely.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina smiled as she hold ReiMei's hand as he sat in a chair next to her bedside. "we have so much to do before a month rolls around, I am happy to be your wife. I want to go where you are going, I go back to your home town with you and our child. I love you too ReiMei." She fell asleep sitting upright still holding Reimei's hand. She started to dream again, atleast this was a happy one as she felt ReiMei was holding her in her wedding dress in a feild of moon flowers around them as it started to sprinkle on them. She met a guy that love her as he was kind, gentle and loving as they rolled in the wet grass in her dream, she felt something sticky running down her thighs and look down and saw blood, she became afraid as she did not know why her dreams turn in to night mares. Akina made a slow moan maybe it was from being weak as she did not want ReiMei to worry about her.


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*

Tifa gave a shrug as Date rose an eyebrow at the girl, before glaring over at Kyo. 
"I don't like Kei. It was an accident. Purely a mistake. If you really think I should go after Kei, then you need to be refreshed on something."

Tifa scoffed a little, before giving off an embarrassed laughter. " Hahaha! B-Ba-"

The blonde was cut off my the taste of Date's lips locked with hers. Such a hungry kiss was planted on her lips, held for what felt like decades. When he finally pulled away, she could still feel his warm breath brushing her ear.

"You're my girl, and I don't want anyone else. You should know that by now, Tifa-chan."

_*KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH~~!*_

Tifa was screaming in her mind while she stood silent, gawping with rosey red cheeks. The girl shivered a little, before collapsing to the ground.

" S-So... hot..."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 4, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei smiled as he slowly let go of Akina's hand as she fell asleep. 

"She is safe. That's all I needed to know."

ReiMei slowly got up closing Akina's door and walking to the room where Vincent was. 

"Vincent take good care of her. Tell her I had important business to take care of and I'll see her in a month."

ReiMei seemed unusual he wasn't laughing and joing and carefree, he was serious and seemed like his mind was off somewhere else.

"I have to go now."

ReiMei slowly warped out of the house and into his pcket dimension.

"Akina is safe now, I must get them ready for the mission."

ReiMei put on his Zero clothes and his  mask that was plain white with no eyeholes and stood up before slowly warping to a different location.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina stirred a bit, as she did not ReiMei go, but dissapeared into darkness as she wakes up. "He left, he be back n a month, that sounds fair and he can just show up at the wedding wearing a suit or something." "I just want to be stronger and not worry about him and our child." "I am worry about everyone that is going to die and make it through." "Let's go shopping, for some stuff tommorrow. I will feel stronger to get some stuff and I can't train I have to do something before I go crazy just sitting around." "If you can't go on a mission, get a common job, you like to cook get a job in a restruant somewhere." "I do that soon as well than being bored, so tell me what is he is up too?" "He did not say, jst get some more rest." Akina got up and took a bath and came back to sleep some more.

The bath really made her even more tire as she put her hands on her stomache of the soft materia of her nightgown. She closed her eyes wondering another night mare will past or not. She was curled up on her side as she could not wait for a month to passed to get married. She did not have any nightmares as she dreams of the dress she was going to wear and what everything that made it look so pretty and speical she felt like a princess getting marry as she know something weird could happen too that could end p being funny as she laughed in her sleep, she was blushing, as this would also bring back her srenght and not to be weak.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 4, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Kaguya Sanu - Day 1*
> 
> The winds within Suna had began to pick up, the sand melding with the wind forming a perfect harmony as it swept throughout the land. The building he stood on was out of sight and was the perfect place for a secret meeting. Sanu had sat at the end waiting for what will happen next, the thoughts of what was about to happen unveiled themselves as the he looked upon the city. It almost seemed normal compared to most branded controlled villages. The people seemed content and almost approving of the take over, the fear that they once had has turned into apathy apparently to the Kaguya.
> 
> ...



*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*











_clink, clank, cliiink_

The ebony cloaked form of Seito became readily apparent to the Kaguya, graceful footfalls gently gliding along the wall of the building, adhering to it by force of chakra. He ascended without hesitation nor paranoia, no risk of being found.. or perhaps it was just a lack of caring. Soon, he had reached the top, revealing himself to the interloper who had snatched him not that long ago, a chakra loop betwixt his fingers holding each and every kunai the shinobi had dropped along the way.

Seito advanced, coming within ten feet of Sanu and obviously carrying now sense of apparent fear about him. His hold over the kunai released, the chakra diminished and let gravity do it's job. The sound of metal clashing with stone ringing throughout the air.

''I believe you said... something about power?''


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

?I would have fought even if I did hate Kyo because he still isn?t one of my favourite people in the world. I fight for Lyra and Taiyou and Kei, take them into consideration before you go and rampage across Fuzen.?

Vanitas couldn't hold back his laughter as he threw his hands up and head back laughing maniacally. This girl who credited Koji with giving her the strength to murder her father was talking to him about consideration? As if he cared about anyone other than himself? He came first and was first in every single way, call it megalomania if you want but the fact was that Kyo Aosuki was always meant to be purged from this world. Vanitas was the dying will of Koji Kazama, and thus he was fueled by the boy's strongest emotions. His love for Kei... for Thalia... his hate for Shirou... his hate for Kyo. 

Taking the time to laugh and openly mock the girl before him she took advantage, getting into a crouch and springing forward. She aimed a roundhouse kick his way. The blow caused his head to snap violently to the side, a whiplash effect as Rika reversed her spin and followed up with a backwards turning kick this one hitting him square and the chest sending him flying into a a tree. A crack running across the tree trunk from the impact of Vanitas' body hitting it. This is exactly what he wanted though what he had planned for. He dusted himself off then pushed off the ground towards Rika, moving faster than sound itself he zoomed past her, his head down. Vanitas was running full speed ahead into a tree!?!?!?!!?

*CRASH*

He got up a little groggy from ramming his head into a tree but still with a portion of his wits about him. 

"This armor has a rather troublesome condition that has to be met in order for me to harness it's power. I have to get beat up a bit to fuel it." The wind around him began to swirl as his feet began to float off the ground as if he were standing on some sort of invisible platform. 

"I'll be sure to to tell them all I couldn't have done it without you." With that Vanitas body rose higher and higher until he was out of sight. He was headed home, headed to the Village Hidden by Sins, Fuzenkagure.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

It seemed he upset her again, she had been really emotional the past couple of days, maybe it was the childs fault. Kyo stared into the sky a bit, that baby was already giving him hell. He smiled as she leaned into him, he smirked, no one was more accepting of his ways than her.

"Hey let's head home okay."Kyo said as he grabbed her hands and walked inside the house, his mother looked up and smiled, she looked tired

"Going home?"she asked as she looked at them,"Be safe, crime has been going up ever since the refugees came in."she explained as she got up from the table

Kyo nodded,"Yeah you get some rest."Taiyou nodded as she began to head upstairs, Kyo looked back at Lyra and smiled as he lead her out the house and began to take her home...

Kyo was silent most of the trip home, but he squeezed her hands

"Love you too..."Kyo smiled as they were walking down the streets of Fuzen

====
*Kei Aosuki*

She began to walk up the mountain with her father, her eyes fixed on how peaceful it all became compared to the village, this seemed to be untouched. Kei smelled the the scent of moon flowers as she got closer to the top. She smiled at her father, those were her favorite flowers in the world! She carried herself a little faster after they made it to the top

She was greeted by other people, all of them standing around talking to the other and there was one huge shrine that was blueish and seemed almost to beautiful. The people that stood around looked at her and stared at her for a minute...

"Oi!" one of them called out a guy with long purplish hair but striking deep blue eyes, "It seems like she finally found us..."

A lady looked at him with her eyes slanted, "How do you know she is one of us?" she asked almost snapping at him, "She could be a tourist for all we know!"

Kei was confused already she was bombared, but then she felt something behind her. It was a creepy feeling, Kei swirled her fist around behind her and someone had caught her. Someone with long jet blue hair with a mask on his face was looking at her...

Kei eyes slit it usual ice cold blue, Kei didn't waste anytime and slammed her other fist but he caught it in the palm of his hand

Kei growled and it seemed to please the man with the mask

"She one of us..." he said as he released her, Kei eyes tracking him, her body was ready for a fight, "I would have killed her if she was just a tourist."


----------



## Laix (Aug 5, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki
*
After the two waved goodbye to Taiyou and thanked her for cooking, Lyra found herself walking down the empty main street of Fuzen with Kyo. It was cold with a gust of wind blowing the chill of the north. The west of Fuzen was lively however, with various disco lights and neon signs that showed off the nightlife there. All the shops on the main street was closed, with only the odd house having their light on. It was past midnight afterall, and Lyra was exhausted.

"My apartment is closer. You may as well stay there for the night," she suggested with a tired yawn. "Your house is all the way east. Mine is just round the corner."

The street laterns gave off an ample glow, lighting the street with the bare minimum. It was a relaxing setting however, and it was clear that most of the village's energy was being put into the west side nightlife district. Lyra was more than tempted to go and have a glass of wine there, but she was pregnant. Stuff like that is generally looked down upon.

"I so want a drink..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hakr Ezel LT and Itsuki Ezel*

"The wolves are telling me something and I have to get going, it was good talking to you like any son and father can get." "You still need to talk to mom about the past and what happen." "No I don't, the past should left in the past. YOu are a good person like your animal of the panda to balance your life out. I see you soon. Take care of mom and make her she is safe and love by yoyu. You are the only one she loves and that is it and it is pure." "No one else can do the job to protect her nor your sister, see you when we meet again." Hakro howled to round up his wolves and to leave the hospital, he left for Fuzen to see what his sister was up too and see how he can help, as his dad was watching over his mom. He and his wolves kept running towards the gates of Fuzen as he thinks of ways to inprove his wolves with his weapons.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina woke up as she felt a wolv next to her and though her brother was back, she guessed run as this wolf smelled like moon flowers and was part of Cheza's pack. She open her eyes and petted Asia. "Hey, you are finally up and Vincent told me the happy news." "I guessed we can get start the planning of my wedding with out my brothr. Vincent help too, first let me get dressed and get some food then make a list." Vincent walked in with some food, "don't let her get to tired Cheza." He sat down the tray as it had food for all of them. They started to eat, Vincent left so Akina could get dress and came back later. "I guessed that was everything" Cheza said, Akina went over the list as she reread the list out loud. "Location, wedding band, dress, flowers, and crew work to build and make this special in the location. That covers it," Akina started to take bites of her egg sandwhich.

"Are you having any other sytoms of pregancy" Cheza ask? "I doubt it it is too early for her to have morning sickness and her breats will swell later for her milk glands to produce milk for the baby." "Guys, we are eating, we son't need to talk about this now," Akina started to blush. "Hakro will show up before the full moon of this month." Vincent said as he drinks some milk, "I know my cousin he be here this after noon or do you want to bet and we have a busy days ahead of us" Cheza said. Asia growled as Cheza said you can talked about stuff like that, it is about killng a cow and eating it aswell. They finished eating their meal and headed out of the door to find a beutiful location for the wedding than off to find a dress that would be perfect for a bride.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Night 1*

Something was different about the boy he seemed to be afraid of the Kaguya. The winds heralded a fierce storm now becoming a nuisance really. The first to move was Sanu he walked slowly towards the other ready and willing to decapitate him if unwilling to cooperate with his plan. He want this strange kid to join Metsu the manifestation of his being was within the movement of the inanimate. Just from a once over he could become a pretty powerful and dangerous foe if left unchecked. So by recruiting this weakling and turning him into the champion to be the Kaguya would same himself a bit of trouble in the near future. 

" Tell me this and I may tell you my answer. Why do you want power for Rebirth or Destruction? "

The very fact Metsu was destruction was a little in-joke for him to test the boy before him. Sanu's eyes gave off a hint of bloodlust as he examined his future companion or prey. The very thought of blood had changed him deeply his red and yellow eyes seemed to pierce through his very soul. The reply was sure to come and a smile would be the result of either decision to Sanu.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 5, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

''What's the difference?''

The puppeteer gazed into the Kaguya's eye unerringly, without qualm nor fear, into the heart of a beast so to speak. It was almost as though he were looking into Sanu's very soul, examining his facial expression, his body movements, all facets of his physical frame to determine what he might be thinking. Hellstromism in the making, yet imperfect. The Kikuchi turned his back to the Kaguya and gazed over the heart of his village. It was unwise to turn one's back to the enemy, but Seito had already determined that if Sanu wanted him dead.. there was nothing the puppeteer could do about it...

...Yet.

''To create you must destroy and to destroy you must create. You have to kill a tree to birth a cabin. To rebirth my village, I must destroy those who hinder and occupy it. I seek the power for both.''


----------



## Narancia (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Night 1*

_Impressive so he figured out the question I truly asked._

The smirk on his face changed to more and emotionless twist not a frown yet nether a smile. He looked out at the distance and wondered what he was truly doing. What he planned to do was going to help liberate so many people with Metsu, yet he was going to imprision them once again under Metsu rule due to Vanitas' claims. His thoughts brought his voice a hint of anger within it's execution.

" Would you turn your back on the village you love for this power? "

Another trick question towards the boy who was now beside him. He wanted to know if he was bloodlusted as he was and if he wasn't that was actually better for him. There were too many evil and villanous people already in Metsu there was no light to escape the very darkness. Destrution may be what all life is created upon but maybe there's somehing else that creates it as well.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Aug 5, 2011)

*Seito Kikuchi - Sunagakure*

Seito thought about the next question deeply, though he already knew the answer in his heart, his mind tried to rationalize it. The puppeteer's fingers twitched, tingling with the soft cyan glow of chakra hidden beneath his elongated obsidian sleeves. His voice issued out, again as soft and fluid as the air... like an invisible tsunami that washed the soul with meaning and definition.

''Turn my back on the village? I will never turn my back on my home.. but I will do what is necessary to save it... even if my actions call for Sunagakure to hate me, to hunt me down, and to kill me. In the end, is that not what a shinobi's duty calls for? Self-sacrifice.''

The chakra subsided from his fingertips as his emotions were released, carried through the waves of wind by the words issued out from his mouth. His violet eyes still scanned the horizons of home, a deep feeling of care and love still rising from his chest to his throat. This is where we has born, where he was raised...

...But it would not be where he died.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 5, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina, Vincent was checking out the spots perfect for a wedding for next month. Akina felt the cold wind against her face and was thinking next month it could snow. "The winter flowers are starting to bloom from the coldness from the moutain, about a winter wonder land wedding and the the flowers are starting to bloom from the coldness." Sounds like a eonderful plan if it snows early" Cheza said. "We need a back up plan if the weather gets out of control and take shelter to continue the wedding" Vincent said. They felt a strong wind past them and Hakro and his wolves turn and saw them in a garden that was big in the park away from everything. "Don't tell me you guys started with out me, I got the message." Spike was nuzzling Asia as she was his mate, he know she was pregant too and could not wait for his pups to arrived with out Hakro knowing.

"You did not missed anything, only the location and this lovly garden in the park is just perfect." She huged her brother, he huged her back. "I am worried don't get sick agin during this weather, so what is next on your wedding list and where do I start helping?" "Me and Cheza are going to chech out some dresses and you and Vincent can come up with the decorations to make this wonderful than what it is right now." "Alright, we meet you back at your place Vincent and Hakro" Cheza said and walked ahead of Akina to know where she was going and walking to the shopping district of Fuzen to start shopping. Vincent and Hakro walked back to his house and pulled out drawing paper to start sketching out landscape and put theur heads together to come up with ideas for the weddingand also know where they should go to resume the wedding and get permission to use the building.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo felt something in the air change as he held her hand walking home, he caught her looking at the corner of her eye at all the bars and night clubs that were open. Yep things were going to change drastically for, no more wine, no smoking around her, everything was going to be safe for her until the child was born. Kyo sighed as he turned around to her, as the wind blew again...

"When we get home, go on and drink some orange juice."he smirked,"Yeah I know that isn't what you want but there is someone that can't handle wine."

Kyo sighed as he brushed his hair back again,"Hey go on without me, I'll be watching you..I want one last smoke since I am going to be living for two and not just one anymore."Kyo said

Kyo then rolled his eyes as he released her hand,"I know I know it bad for me but come on i been doing it for three years. Give me a  break I can't change over night."Kyo said as he took out a cig and placed in his mouth

"I'll head up after I am done. Okay?"he said as he moved the thing, he wasn't going to light it until she was clearly gone,"After this I will start those damn nicotine patches."

====
*Kei Aosuki*

There were about 10 people looking at her

6 men and 4 women, not including herself or her father. Most of them looked down at her with prying eyes that made Kei want to throw up. Soon she heard something crunch behind her and she instantly moved out the way. her body was going wild! Ready for a fight, even Durga was growling...

But in fact it was just her dad...

"You brought a pup along with you Takashi?"the guy in the mask asked, Kei growled a bit, who was they calling a pup,"Looks like she been growing her fangs..."

"Watch out before she bites you, Hibiki."a woman said as she sat on a rock overlooking them all,Kei looked at the woman with long blue hair and dashing cold ice blue eyes,"Nice look their pup? You look like you can bite..."

Kei growled, "I don't bite! I maul!"Kei countered often hearing her brother say that

The woman laugh as Hibiki came over to Kei,"Shut it pup!"he said as he grabbed her head and swung it around a bit,

"Leave her alone Hibiki...She still growing."Takashi said,"I came here to train her a bit..."

Kei moved out the way of his hands,"By the way where is old lady?"he asked


----------



## River Song (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hotaru Lt*

He walked through the forest; he was collecting information on this ?glass release user?. The information he had gathered had been elusive. One guy even told him he just had to look for something flaming and he would find him, well his life was shortened exponentially. With the branded rule scaring everyone shitless already Hotaru had gone through villages almost unnoticed no one dared question him in case he was actually a branded agent.

He had long since left urban surroundings and now seemed to be walking through a forested area; the tree?s masking the sunlight that shone above them, inklings of the light barely breaking through the green canvas.

With sure steps Hotaru continued forward, his face masked by the pure black hood he wore that complemented the blood read robe that was wrapped tightly around him,  and then he heard something, the sound of someone walking.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

So far only two of them had talked to her, and her father was trying to find an old woman. Or in his term an old hag, she could feel their eyes staring at her though. And even invisible eyes that made her feel weird and nervous. Kei body was inched up ready to fight any of them. Her father lead her into the shiny blue temple as he went into find the elder..

Kei stood outside and only watched as people seemed to talking and then leaving..

" You wouldn't believe this is a clan that were born and bred killers."Durga said as he appeared right next to her, Kei looked at him as he was in his human form,"This clan that locked me in that blasted weapon...i had gotten revenge with ever single one of them that tried to control me."

Kei smiled weakly,"I still have my sanity so you lost."Kei said not looking at him but at the sky, because she knew that others would consider her weird

"I do not consider you a lost but an obsticle that I finally gave up on."he said as he looked at the sky,"Tell me what do you think they are planning to do those old crazy fools..."

Kei looked at Durga that was on her hand, "Don't know father said that he was getting scared at how close our bonding is...He said that you might rip apart my soul soon."she said as she flexed Durga

"Well at least he is smart enough to see what I was getting close to."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

It was hot out, and all she was in was a black bikini. She rocketed through the air, flying away from their current hideout, getting away from Seiferoth. She needed to relax and being around him wasn't helping at all! After crashing down on the hot sand she quickly stood up, looking at herself. She was wearing a black bikini, and her usual black gloves. She felt a bit naked but it was so hot out that she couldn't wear anything less. Although due to her liking the cold, it may have been normal temperature for others and just not for herself, she didn't know.

Walking towards the shore she sat down on the hot sand, with her feet in the water. She looked to her right and saw others in the distance. She didn't know if she knew them or not but decided not to go to them, thinking it would be to much trouble.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 5, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*
Enter The Hyoton Fist​
The sky was shining seemingly bluer then the very ocean that was reflected, a magical mirror that floated in the sky relecting the earth and all it's glory and sins. The clouds seemingly created and used to conceal the very sins of the earth from being shown in the sky. Raining down tears of the dead,broken and dying to the very surface that feeds it. Yet today was a cloudless day and surprised Toshiro this was the first time he had seen such a clear since he was a child meaning none of the sins were cast into the sky in this area. His location was deep within the forest, he was training diligently trying to stregthen his style and trying to get his mind off of his obsession. His need to have friends was very addicting hearing the legends of old that friendship was and immeasurable power enough to triumph over anything. It had piqued Toshiro's interest to obtaining something and someone to protect. 

His training was completed in the least amount of time he could manage. His sweat falling from him in profusive amounts,his joins sore from the overworking they had just had to endure he was ready to take a bath then find a nice place to sleep.

" Well looks like that's enough for this, Next time I'll destroy the target. " And with that he smiles what some would say and idiots smile. It was noted as something most wouldn't expect from the way he looks.

As he began to walk towards the nearest natural hotsprings footsteps could be heard. This hadn't frightened the hyuuga yet alerted him,he had heard stories of the branded kidnapping people before. As he stopped mid trail he looked to see a strange and small figure coming towards him. He had no idea who this person was the robes were drawn all apon this persons body.

_Hmm I wonder if this is friend or foe either way a talk would be nice._ His smile once again formed on his features as he looked at the person(?) getting closer to him.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She looked at the man that she had called partner for the longest, he wasn't looking back at her. Kei smiled as she looked down at the ground, it was common knowledge that Durga wasn't a dragon to try to get friendly with. But all this time, even when Kei was alone, and even when Koji left her...Durga had always been there for her even though he could rip her apart at will...

"You shouldn't be thinking that."he said,"I'd held back the temptation to rip you apart many times, but look at us now. Our minds had fused, I can read you perfectly and you gained my senses. Your body is too small to carry to souls..Its only natural that one bigger one wins."

Kei looked away and saw that the lady was watching her, Kei looked down but then back. Yep she was watching her from upon her rock of what ever, Kei frowned a bit. But then she came over smiling and Durga frowned at the woman...

"So...I hear you are Takashi child."she said

Kei nodded,"I am..."

The woman smiled,"I am Val, nice to meet you."she said,"So what village were you raised in?"she asked

"Fuzen..I lived with my mother."Kei answered not getting where she was trying to go. It wasn't until Durga touched her shoulder looking over at the woman as he whispered in her ear

"I don't trust her.."he said clearly, Kei shook him off but as she looked at her. Kei couldn't help but not the like the womans smile..

It was very annoying


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location:Beach*

Sakurai burrowed through the ground like an insect and began to go upwards when he began to see water seeping into his tunnel. *"I've made it far enough."* Sakurai burrowed up and made it into the fresh air of freedom. *"Hyaaahh!!!!"* He raised his arms up in success, but looked over to see a girl in a black bikini staring at him. 'Oh...' Sakurai felt embarrassed at his exclamation of getting away from Tifa that was from his dreaded time at the academy. Sakurai bowed to her while still in the hole and his snorkel giggled as he did it. *"Evening, miss. I apologize if I interrupted you. Take this as a gift for disturbing you."* Sakurai brought out a bag that was filled with fungus and held it out to her as if proposing a ring. *"It is edible fungus that will empower anyone. It also tastes like chicken."* He nodded, *"I grow this stuff to keep strong."* Sakurai began to flex his weak body as he still held out the gift.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*She saw something dig itself up from the ground, and it appeared to be a man. He apologized due to disturbing her and handed her a bag. She took it slowly as he explained what it did. Eating fungus didn't sound to great, but she didn't want to appear rude. After taking the bag she set it down next to herself, staring at him. He appeared to be flexing his body or something---was he trying to impress her? She kept her face plain as she said:

"Thank you---"

She sighed and then finally asked:

"Do you know where we are? I mean, I know we're on a beach but---what country is this in, if it's even in one of the five great nations. I've lost track to where I've been."


----------



## River Song (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hotaru Lt*

He turned round his cold emotionless eyes setting on the boy in front of him, his face frozen in a mask of boredom and complete apathy. This boy was a Hyuuga, there fighting style was quite useful against a puppet user, they could cut the puppet masters strings but then again that is only if they could get around the puppet.

Hotaru stood up, he was small in stature but he had a commanding presence about him, the hood sliding back revealing his perfectly casted face. It seems someone had stumbled onto him, this could either go very boringly, or it go very boringly and Hotaru will have gained a human puppet.

Now intentionally moving in jerky movements Hotaru stepped forward ? What do we have here, it seems the branded missed one when they took Konoha, I?m sure there missing you I wonder how much they would thank me if I personally  delivered you to them? he said with a maniacal grin, he was lying of course because Hotaru would never help the branded. But it was fun to watch the boy squirm.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hyuuga Toshiro*

Toshiro remained walking forward he felt no need to stay still since he could walk and listen equally well. As the Hyuuga got closer to this new enemy he didn't seem to be fazed his smile still worn on his face. It seemed as if he was gonna fight and he was gonna fight with all he had and was gonna have fun too. He wasn't super fast nor did he know super speed jutsu yet he continued to close there distance.

" Hmm your talking about the konoha Hyuuga? Well I'm of no relation to them well as far as my parents had said. So taking me to them won't be a family reunion if that's what you mean, yet I'm quite interested in how you'll capture me. " His smirk still planted on his face as he got into position. He had learned from his parents that Letting and enemy come to you was the best offensive strategy. 

He smiled and waiting for the move to come or call the bluff of this new stranger.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location: Beach*

Sakurai waved off her worries. *"Oh, no. We are far away from any great nation. This place is actually the only isolated thing from the branded, the angels, the whatever. I was surprised to find other people here."* Sakurai spoke with confidence. *"It seems this is the perfect refugee camp. No worries, and no fears."* Sakurai began to fan himself, he forgot how hot it was out here. He felt way cooler underneath the sand a couple of feet. *"Oh, I don't want to get sunburn!"* Sakurai brought out a tube of sunscreen and began to feverishly apply it to his pale white skin. He finished his arms and began on his chest when he realized there was another person next to him. *"Oh, I apologize."* He turned around and continued to apply the sunscreen. *"Do you need some sun screen? I'll share this bottle with you, since you did just come here. I do not expect you to have the proper supplies."* Sakurai brought out an extra bottle and held it out with his sun screened covered arm. *"I'm sorry if it has some sunscreen on the bottle. I forgot to ask you before I began to apply mine."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hakro zel LT*

"This is what I got so far, if you are working on the inside of a building for the wedding and I am working on the outside. They be surrounded by winter flowers with a rch with winter flowers hanging from it and a path leading up or they can just stand on it. There is not going to be many people there but needs witness to watch. We can had some glitter to flowers around them, I keep thinking but that is pretty much for a simple wedding, or her financee is going to invite some people as well." "For the inside of the building I had the same idea but have a fire roaring in the back ground with fake ice cicles hanging around the room to make it sparkle and have candles for the light to bounce off the ice cicles. "This be much easier if mom planned the wedding and not us, but I still make it special. "It is where we are to make it snow or not, it is just another cold day, we should sketch and guess what Akina's child is going to look like, we are done anyway and wait for the girls to get back." Hakro smiled and grabed som more sketch paper and started sketching again.

*Akina Ezel LT*

As Akina and Cheza enter the first store they heades to the bridal department with the wedding dresses were and Akina started feeling the dresses. Cheza started looking at a pink dresses as she could not wear white to this event. She could see color and would help Akina out with her dress. "Just say something if you need any help and make sure you look like a princess to your clan and make them pride." "I will and I am not really picky of which dress but the one that feels and look good on me." Akina found a dress that may look good on her it was a sleeveless gown made of overlace and had some sparkles on the front and small glitter in the fabric as it runn down the dress. She went into the dressing room and tried it on.

She came out bare footed and show Cheza the dress she tried on. "You looked so beautiful Akina. You just need a few more acceries and you be dress for the wedding. We only have to do make up and hair and I help you with it."  "You found a dress your self, I am going to paid for my dress if you found ne." "I found this purple dress that will go with my white hair and white skin." Akina went back into the dressing room and changed back into her own clothes and paid for her wedding dress and waited for Cheza. She was feeling tired already nd wanted to take a nap she was still weak from losing too much blood and plus being pregant. Cheza noticed how Akina was acting and went back to Vincent's house and Akina fell asleep on the couch.


----------



## River Song (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hotaru Lt*

His face straightened as he watched the boy approach he was cocky, he would give him that but arrogance only lead to defeat, sighing a long drawn out sigh with a flick of his wrist he removed his cloak, underneath he was wearing a loose black tank top with black skinny jeans

?You dare challenge me. I am so far beyond your level it would take you years to even touch the hem of my robe."  This was an exaggeration but Hotaru was confident aswell, his insane gin pulling at the sides of his serious monotone face. He stood perfectly still one hand in front of him, one hand holding his weapon. The long golden claw was Hotaru?s choice of weapon for a reason; it had a highly likely chance of breaking this skin of his opponent

Bursting in a sprint Hotaru?s raised his clawed hand before striking it down aiming to hit the Hyuuga?s shoulder.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*She smiled, she was away from everything, everything she knew. It was relaxing, nothing could ruin this. When he offered sun screen she softly smiled as she responeded:

"No thanks, I don't get sunburned that easily, but thanks for the thought."

Her face now, slightly amused, looked out to the waves. She was glad she was as far away from everything else as possible, but was also glad she wasn't completely alone. She looked back out in the distance. She could see figures again, but they were far far away, it would take a bit to reach them even if she wanted to reach them. Sighing she laid onto the hot sand, staring up at the sky.

"Hey what's your name? My name's Thalia."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location: Beach*

He nodded at her answer not giving it a second thought and began to finish applying his sunscreen that he applied every two hours. *"That must be great to not get sunburned so easily."* He looked back down at his milky white skin and sighed, *"I'm kind of jealous at that."* Sakurai laughed a little and began to take out his kite that he was about to fly again. She asked for his name and he set down the kite that was in pieces, stood up and bowed his head. *"My name is Sakurai, it is very nice to meet you."* He picked his kite back up and began to piece it back together. *"I have another kite if you want to fly one yourself, or we can make a sand castle."* Sakurai began to fidget with the two wooden rods that kept the kite at a cross that would allow it to catch the wind and soar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

*Vanitas LT
*
*Kukukukuku*

Vanitas' body levitated through the air, no levitate was too tame of a word, it was moving through the air like a heat seeking missile. The Voices in his head had missed Kyo Aosuki's presence, he invigorated them spurred them on in a way that no one else quite could. Vanitas had never met Kyo but he felt compelled to kick his shit in despite this fact. The part of him that was Koji, that part of him was aching for a bite of his old prey.

Everything around him became a blur as his peripheral vision was completely eradicated, replaced by a singular tunnel vision. He was "in the zone" that place that people can only get to when the adrenaline is pumping and pushing them beyond, when their focus is just so singularly intent on one goal, one purpose. Everything below him was not in view but he knew he was in the right spot. He began to free fall, tumbling down toward the earth below...

"After this I will start those damn nicotine patches."

*BOOM*

The Void Gear absorbed all the kinetic energy and the shock of the fall as he landed, sending rubble and rock flying across the area. As dust covered his dark form. Vanitas landed maybe 10 yards away from Kyo like a comet that had just dropped out of the sky completely out of no where.... He was in his crater that was atleast 6 feet wide and 5 feet deep, on bended knee as the dust swirled around him giving him a certain mystique, a bad ass vibe. He got up slowly letting the shock and awe of his arrival dissipate a bit. His eyes were glowing crimson but there was a twinkle of excitement, of danger. Vanitas laid eyes on Koji's old rival, Kyo Aosuki. Kyo was wearing a suit and had an eye patch now, but Vanitas could see that eye and that stare. It was the same as what had been in his memories, the look that Kyo had given him the day Koji marked him as prey. The day it all started three years ago in almost the exact same place as where they stood now. 

"You should enjoy that last cigarette mutt. It's going to be your last."


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyo Aouski*

And God said...

Fuck you, Kyo Aosuki, fuck you in the ass with a steaming metal pipe. Kyo eyes narrowed at what was coming from the sky. Kyo could feel Phoenix Tail responding to the most ugliest shooting star ever. Like God just shitted him out and said here world. But Kyo didn't do anything as the thing crashed landed on the ground...

Yep the thing...

It didn't deserve a name, it didn't deserve anything from Kyo as he slammed into the ground and a whole shock wave causing a dust cloud of dirt to fly up in the air...Kyo lite his cigarette as he watched as the 'thing' came out of the ground, like mother nature rebuked his ugly sheild wearing ass...

Yep then the thing talked...

It talked, it had enough intelligence to talk. Maybe Kyo should throw a treat and clap his hands in praise as the thing began to growl at him in the most familar way. It was one thing that Kyo knew and that was that Koji Kazama was dead...Fucked up dead...Like 'hahaha I can't believe he could do that dead'

Kyo took the cigarette out of his mouth, he was about to address the thing and all it's fucked up glory...

"And may I ask who the hell you are?"Kyo asked as he took a drag of his cigarette,"I am sorry if I can't keep up with people who hate me, there so damn many of them. They are like roaches."


*Kei Aosuki*

She was never the real one to judge, often the one to accept. But this girl was giving her and Durga bad vibes and Kei just wanted to grab her face in and smash it until chunks of her brains were the new paint job for the blue shrine. The girl didn't even offer her name and it was so rude...

"Calm down, stop bearing your fangs at me."the girl laughed,"My name is Sandy, my mother was from Konaha and my father was a Aosuki clan member. So I lived most of my life there in Konaha until I was 15..."she said as she stretched

"Please I hope you don't mind me being rude, but why are you telling me this?"Kei asked

_"Because the simple fact is that we Aosuki's don't raise our young, we let them be raised by their mothers or fathers. Or let the village take care of them."_An old feeble voice said causing Kei to turn around to meet a woman with a band wrapped around her eyes and dressed in a most interesting kimono...

_"You must be Kei...Takashi child..."_she said,_"Unlike the rest of the people who are here at the moment, you didn't have a will to search for your father? Or the Aosuki clan?"_

Kei looked down,"I was busy with my job, so much has happened over the past couple of years that I forgot about my own needs."Kei said,"Or wants for that matter.."

The old lady "looked" her up and down and smiled,_"What a nice soul you have, your only corruption comes from that old dragon that is inside of you."_she smiled,_"Takashi you left her in good hands, but tell me even though your soul on the outside seems innocent...What about on the inside..."_

The girl behind Kei flipped her hair,"It's as corrupt and dangerous as the rest of us..Tell me girly how many people you lured in with that smile of yours?"she asked as she leaned in,"I bet many didn't expect you to be a cold serial killer."

Kei growled at the girl,"I kill for self defense not because I enjoy it!"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*Thalia laughed a bit to herself as she quietly said:

"A kite? I haven't used one since I was a kid. Same with sand castles."

She continued smiled though, staring up at the sky. She did want to truly relax, but even the slight mention of her past made her tense. Even so, it made her smile. Those memories were good ones regardless, but that was all in the past now. She stretched out on the sand as Thalia yawned, saying to Sakurai:

"Sorry about my rudeness, I just crash landed here so I'm a bit tired."

She eyed the water. Truthfully she wanted to go for a bit of a swim, play in the water a bit.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location: Beach*

Sakurai nodded at her and he fixed the kite together and tied off the string to the kite. Sakurai walked over into the water and turned around and felt the ocean breeze. Sakurai unraveled the kite and it caught onto the wind current making it rise into the air. *"Ahh, this is the good life."* Sakurai watched as it flew high into the air and looked back down at Thalia. *"Hmm."* Sakurai began to send up his insects on the wire up to the kite. They began to connect together and make out a shape. Eventually the insects finished and it was a butterfly, Sakurai used his transformation technique to make it change colors to look like a real giant butterfly. He made sure to make the pattern on the wings intricate enough to be entertaining. *"I'll take up requests."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hakro and Ezel LT*

Hakro and Vincent saw Akina sleeping on the couch, "I guessed you two some serious shopping." "Not really we found some awesome dresses and now you two need to find a tux" Cheza said. "We got your part done too and she and ReiMei is goin to love it." "We don't look good in tuxs but we will do it anyway and keep it for something else" Vincent said. "Men, and what else you guys been doing? Sice being bored by this project" Cheza ask? "We are not bored we got done early and doing a sketching contest." "We are going to lose because we are both wrong on what Akina's child is going to look like" Vincent said. "Do you want to put your money where your mouth is" Cheza ask? "We already made a bet, and it is going to do something that we want in return." "I get to see this after Akina's child is going to born it is going to be funny or something crazy when you loe the bet" Cheza said as she cover Akina up with a blanket. 

Akina leaned over the side and started puking her guts up as she was lying on her swollen breasts. Hakro knew that was coming as he pushed a bucket her way. Akina fell back to sleep to enjoyed her dreams. In her mind. "We don't need to worry about a cake Akina will bake it when she can get up and not weak from anything." "Do you think her child will end up blind as welll"Cheza ask? "I don't know if the gene pool, it still could happen" Vincent said. Hakro looked at his sleeping sister as her child be alright with loving care no matter how different it was to anyone in the village that she was going to live with ReiMei. Hakro was also thinking he may go with her and stay in the same village and anyone could come with him. Akina was draming about her new home and being accepted into the village of Hoshi and if the people lived there liked her or not with her family she also saw that see could actual see later and thinking that could happen as she curled up on her side to get pressure of her breasts and her stomache as she continue to dream and Vincent, Hakro and Cheza hung out till Akina wake up from her dreams.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei didn't like this nameless girl in front of her, everything about her was annoying and the way she looked at her made Kei want to rip that crooked grin off her face. Durga was growling to, he was pushing her forward, cooeing her to do it. Kei hands flex and the girl must have saw that because she jumped back faster than anything. 

She was so fast and soon she held up a wire, something sparked in her eyes that made Kei want to rip them out too...

"Kei..."Takashi voice was firm, but it was to late, Kei was already off! 

She rushed at the girl and slammed her fist directly at her! But the girl dodged easily and in the most graceful manner. Kei eyes slit as she widen and soon she was off again! Kei rushed her and slammed her fist, trying to catch the girl! But each time, it was a game to the girl!

Kei would send a punch towards her way but she would only dodge!

Kei smirked as she rushed the girl again but this time, before she was any where near the girl, she slammed durga into the ground. Lighting tore up the wooden floor, causing the girl to jump into the air! Exactly where Kei wanted her, Kei grabbed the girls long flowing locks and swung her as hard as she could into the ground.

_"My want hatred and anger lies in your soul..."_the old lady said as she watched Kei yank and pull the girl's hair until handful came out...


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*She looked at Sakurai as he made his bugs into a giant butterfly, changing their colors to make it actually look as if it were one. Smiling she slowly stood up from the burning sand as she commented:

"Wow that's really pretty! Let's see---how about..."

She thought it over for a few seconds, and then quickly came to a decision.

"How about a dove, can you make one? A really huge one?!"

She knew she was sounding childish but she didn't care, she was enjoying herself and these powers that Sakurai was bringing.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She growled as her back inched up, by this time the girl had broke free. Her long hair now short because the simple fact that Kei had spreadthe girls hair out all around the shrine. Kei slowly began to taste her own blood, Kei licked it as she realized her fangs were growing...Her eyes were catching the girls full movement and her hearing got better...

"Wow look at you...Monster..."the girl said but Kei already knew what she was..

She accepted it as fact and stopped running from it a long time ago, maybe this was the feeling of being happy. Kei hadn't had a fight in a long time, and it made her whole body shiver and quake with excitement. Kei licked her lips as she stared at the girl like she was fresh meat and she was a starving animal.

She blocked everything else out...

Only thing that was going though her mind was ripping the girl apart...

Kei couldn't feel that the weapon Durga was fusing with her skin, her vains popping out as she stared at the girl. The voices that were outside were being slight mumbles. Kei yelled as she felt her feet take off again and rushed the girl. 

Kei rocketed to her stomach but then she the girl took it! Kei was shocked as she felt the girl wrap her arms around her waist and proceeded to pick Kei up!

Kei hanging upside down now was slammed into the ground head first!!!

"Hahaha!"the girl laughed as she released Kei, her body a little limp and in shock at the attack. Kei body slumped to the side as her body began to heal any broken neck bones...

_"That is enough Miku...I seen enough...This is a scary transformation indeed..."_


----------



## Narancia (Aug 5, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

The Hyuga stood firm as he saw the mysterious boy charge at him. It was weird the boy seemed to be smaller and more frail then expected from the sound of his voice. Toshiro didn't have time to react as the blade came down as it slashed in a horizontal nature. 

*POOF*

In a cloud of white smoke he disappeared the insane speed that this opponent had scared Toshiro a bit. Had he not used the change of stance technique he would have been gutted. Yet running wasn't his style nor dying, the bark that was using the the kawarimi was slashed into shreds. This compunded the already truthful thought he had. 

_I''m fucked_

As he fell to the ground he let gravity take control yet as he fell he could stand right and plummeted head first into the ground. The force of him hitting the ground nearly knocked him for a loop. He tried to move yet he couldn't the best he could do was his head. And there it was he wasn't fast enough to get out of the way for the kawarimi to take full effect. He was slashed at two times before he fully understood he was in grave danger being poisoned so suddenly.

-----------------------------------------------

*Kaguya Sanu - Day 1*

It surprised Sanu the resolve in those words, the courage that seemed to be unstoppable. It almost made him smile if if he himself was young and some times naive he too realized that this world had a gray,blue,green a whole rainbow of areas. And that good and bad aren't just the deciding factors in killing,fightining, or just anything. The very world has taught him corruption is not the only thing that can make someone who they are. 

" Good, I intended on welcoming you to join Metsu and organization bent on saving this world. This organization will stop branded from what it is doing by destroying and killing them all. They are chocking humanity and keeping it in a stagnent setting allowing us to become apathetic and almost robotic. We are meant to do as we wish on the planet for the fact we own this world together and never and I mean never does 1 individual or group lay claim to owning it. Except for us of course seeing as were not as some would say "human". "

Sanu laughed at what he said with the "human" part he didn't know how right he was. At that moment it seemed the world was at rest and so should he. Sanu jumped from his view decending quickly towards the ground kicking off from the building before grappling a clothes line. Using the line he flipped and launched from it allowing a safe and albeit rolling landing.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Transformation?

Kei felt normal, she wanted to get up and fuck the girl up again! Kei proceeded to get up but then she felt something keeping her down! Kei shot up, her eyes catching the sight of wires in the sunlight. Kei growled, or more than likely roared at the girl!

"*WHAT THE HELL IS THIS YOU FUCKING BITCH!*"she roared, her voice had a smoky hint to it, complete opposite of the sweet voice that Miku had heard a few minutes ago. Miku watched as Kei struggled against the wires that cutted into her skin, ripping it apart.

Miku frowned,"Stay...Down doggie!"she complained as she pulled at the wire, Kei felt something cut into her tendons and Kei went back to the ground!

"Kei...."she heard her father voice full of concern and worry...

Kei eyes shot to him as she watched him near her, everything was in front of her. She looked into his and saw what he was talking about...

She did change!

Kei fangs protruded out of her mouth, her ears had gotten elf like. Her eyes were glowing a deep cold blue. And her hands...Kei looked at them...Durga the weapon had fused with her hands!? Kei saw that her left hand was slowly streaching out and her nails had grew longer?

What happened?

How the hell did this happen!?

"I told you Kei..."she heard Durga voice say,"I told you I was bad for you..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

"And may I ask who the hell you are?"Kyo asked as he took a drag of his cigarette,"I am sorry if I can't keep up with people who hate me, there so damn many of them. They are like roaches."

Why is it that everyone wanted to know "who he was" as if they knew cognitively knew of the existential doubt he had and were trying to capitalize on it. Vanitas didn't say anything not knowing if this was actually him that came to kill Kyo, or rather Koji. It couldn't possibly be Koji... Vanitas had seen him he was locked away in that other world a prisoner of _that thing._ 

*Kukukuku*

They were right he needed to get his head into this. This was going to be his first real fight after what happened with Shirou and he didn't want a repeat performance. He needed to do a better job of controlling it...

"Kyo Aosuki the prodigal son of Fuzen... always one with the nonchalant attitude and that eye. What happened to you buddy? You look terrible, like some kind of pirate forced to go to a highschool prom. Did someone get fed up with your shit and decide to take your eyeball or did you just lose a bet? "Vanitas couldn't hold back a chuckle at his little wise crack. He wasn't going to volunteer any information to Kyo, knowledge is power and right now he liked being the one with all the cards.

"I'm not the most noble of people but I didn't come here quite out of hate for you Aosuki. I came here in order to save you Kyo and your child. You see Kyo I don't think any kid should have a father like you, no it's not time for you to settle down and have a family. Our game isn't over and the thought of you becoming some meek stay at home dad. No that doesn't cut it for me. So I'm going to beat you to a pulp for trying to ruin everything. Then I'm going to free you and Lyra from your mistake."

Vanitas disappeared in the blink of an eye, in a second he had closed the gap between himself and Kyo. He bent over frontward then used his hands to push off the ground into a handstand, proceeding to wrap his legs around Kyo's neck. 

*HURRACARANA*

He pulled towards his chest with his knees and used his arms to flip backward and take Kyo off his feet and into the air. It was the first move he had ever used against Kyo Aosuki in battle, a true blast from the past.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei didn't struggle against the wires that was inching into her skin, she was just staring at her father that was looking at her with worry. But more than likely not her father, but more of his eyes. Seeing what he was seeing in her, the real monster that she became..Kei eyes blinked as she looked up at Takakshi...

_"You should have brought her sooner! Look at this child! Who gave you that weapon child!?"_the old woman asked as she neared Kei, her eyes still covered by the black bands around her eyes. Kei wondered how the hell the old lady could still see her face?

Kei just looked she didn't talk or say anything as she looked up at the woman...

Durga then appeared in her eyes as slowly the world around her disappeared, she was falling asleep in the real world. Kei learned how to accept these surprise change from reality to dream world. 

Kei looked back down at her hands as she floated in the darkness, she looked back at Durga who seemed to ashamed to even look at her. Kei was confused wasn't this her fault? Wasn't it?

"We need to seperate some how..."he said,"I was shocked at my transformation myself, I was seeing into your world! Feeling your feelings! I gained movement again...It's a bad sign Kei Aosuki."

Kei floating with him in this darkness couldn't understand,"I know the risk of using you and I already accepted it!" Kei said as she glided over to him, grabbing his shirt,"Please don't leave me now...Please..."

Kei said...

She didn't want to realize her fear...She didn't want for her fear of being alone...

====
*Kyo Aosuki*

"You don't look good yourself..."Kyo said,"At least I can show my face and not hide behind a two bit mask..."

He didn't like this feeling at all! Kyo felt Phoenix Tail go wild, it wanted to rip the boy inch from inch and then throw his body in a lake some where. Kyo inched for his sword as he looked at the boy. Who ever the cunt was it was going to get both of his legs broken and then Kyo was going to deal with the thing himself...

"I came here in order to save you Kyo and your child. You see Kyo I don't think any kid should have a father like you, no it's not time for you to settle down and have a family. Our game isn't over and the thought of you becoming some meek stay at home dad. No that doesn't cut it for me. So I'm going to beat you to a pulp for trying to ruin everything. Then I'm going to free you and Lyra from your mistake."

Kyo wasn't the one to act out on his emotions but....

"YOU TOUCH MY FUCKING WIFE OR CHILD! I FUCKING KILL YOU!!!!"Kyo yelled his anger knowing no bound now as a random barrel had exploded

But soon the boy was already in front of him, fucking speed demon! Kyo then felt himself being lifted in the air, but he quickly used body replacement and soon the flaming barrel was Kyo replacement for the damage, but now Kyo had full range of the thing!

Kyo unleashed 50 wires at the boy and then 40 had went into the ground, Kyo was going to kill the little cunt for even thinking about laying a hand on the child! Kyo eyes turned right eye were glowing Kei's eye blue, the deep blue that was darker than the sea...

Kyo removed his eye patch and then the 50 wires launched at the boy were spreading out, Kyo wanted this badly

Kyo took out a kunai with paper bomb wrap around it

So the boy had only a few chances to move, side ways would bring him in the way of all his wires, forward would bring him in front of the paper bomb

And then there was the little secret...


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 5, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro and Akina Ezel*
> 
> Hakro noticed they needed to attack together this guy was going to escape on the last minute. He and Spike jumped in spinning to do metal wolf claws to block of his path of dodging the other attacks. Akina did a few handseals. to control her of her three swords to controled them with the blue crystal release she did the kenjutsu, Black Snake-Tortoise Style as she enter the zone to counter and defwnd herself. As all the jutsus collided with, Shiromo as their was a loud boom as the guy was sent flying into the sky. Akina add her sword upward as the guy came down as the guy was already dead as her swords went through his body. Akina walked up to Shiromo 5o pulled her swords out, Hakro kneel down to make sure the guy was dead for sure, as Domino sniffed him and bite him to see if the guy moved but did not. Hakro found a key on the guy, "this may lead to your reward if we find the right door to get paid or just go to the kage and report we completed out mission." Akina looked at her brother and gave him a small smile as they completed their s ranked mission.
> 
> *Akina Ezel LT*



*Diana*

Diana heard everyone else cheer and be all happy about finishing the mission but she wasn't. How could those fools cheer at a time like this? They may have one but she lost. To her the guy won and she lost and thee was nothing she could do. She couldn't get him back. No because her dress was ruined beyond repair.
"You stupid moron!" She yelled at Shorimo's dead body. She was clearly upste by this.

*Solidad*

Solidad was glad they finished this already as she was tired of running and all that dirty stuff. She looked at Diana and flinched from seeing how messy she was. She on the other hand looked good. Her clothes were ment to take damage yet look good. She had learned to make them over the years.
"It'll be ok honey there is nothing we both can't fix together." she said trying to calm her down. 

*Darius*

Darius just rolled his eyes. Girls were too emotional about clothes. Seriouly they were just rags in fact he went through them rather quickly so he got multiple outfits of the same kind. He was glad to be done as he was sore and needed some rest.
"Alright lets get this done with. We  are finished so lets get the money and treasures then..leave." he said. Diana glared but he ignored it. He was sure Violet would be all happy about getting these back.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 6, 2011)

*Shirou Setsuko v. Vanitas
Blades & Bones
Black Light










*​
Opposites attract.

In a sense, this is corrects. In another sense, it's a fool's thinking. This isn't a friendly meeting of two different individuals sharing a cup of tea. In contrast, it's the total opposite of the scene. The boy with the long flowing black hair is not smiling delightfully as he greets his new found friend with a warm cup of tea on a summer's day.

Actually, the raging Saint is hailing a large murderous sword over his shoulder, hauling it down to split the masked enemy into two mutilated sides of meat. Their existence was meant to raise this way, anything trying to get in the way of them would insult the laws of the universe. That certain person would literally have unspoken actions done to them. To make it easier for the human mind to understand; that fool would be thrown out of this world. Cast out, because that being has hindered the most imperative experiment.

A panther as an example, Shirou is pouncing for his prey. His expression is one of that of a machine of justice that is being programed and counseled by the light. The master that is without a shred of a doubt the only truth he is made and will only see in his life. The machine of light cannot visually pierce through the black helmet with his eyes. Yet that isn't needed- man relies on his sight too much. 

The Saint is able to perceive the face that holds malice which wishes for his violent end. Such a vision won't come in a hand basket. The swordsmen has the same sight in mind, that's what the instrument in his hands are for. To play to tune and sound for evil's end. Back to the point of opposites attracting, if there is any truth to that statement this is it.

The negative that is Vanitas and the positive that is Shirou meet halfway to the other. The incredibly large sword is unexpectedly fast. That is the type of strength displayed by the Saint. Before Vanitas is separated by steel, the tip of his left foot pushes him slightly to the right, narrowly escaping the sword. the tip of the killing tool slicing across the sand yet it doesn't stop, nor does is it's speed reduce.

*SWISH*

It's immediately brought back to the air, it's path going a diagonal route. It's steel calling for Vanita's throat to release a stream of blood. Both of the movement's are fast, almost unseen by the eye, but Vanita's is the faster. His attempt to strike is halted by the obvious fact that Shirou has the longer range in this battle. The Masked Boy slams his heels back against the sand, his upper-body leaning behind as his body being sent back in escape of the blade that kills from all sides. 

Yet even that isn't enough, the mighty strength and speed integrated into the swing alone creates rage of wind that leads off it's trails. The ferocious wind summoned by more of sheer brute power envelopes the boy in armor. His body swirls around through the currents like a leaf caught in a breeze. Vanitas kicks through the current that doesn't take him very far, his heel acting as the brake to stop any further acceleration and he is put on one knee. 

Shirou sends himself flying like a torpedo, he has to stay on the offensive for that is the surest way for the foe to be killed. That is the light plaguing the mind of the Saint. Ascalon is cocked back to his side and he tears through the air, sending him to a course of unsettled murder. The distance is quickly closed in less than a second, the Great Blade stabs for the torso of his enemy where the heart is located. The boy with the concealed face plants his hand onto the floor, his lower body being pushed into the air as the upper follows along.

A one-hand stand, an excellent display of agility as the large sword misses it's mark. Vanita's moves into retaliation, his legs swing down and then forward to brutally smash the swordsman's face in who is still being sent forward by the momentum. In that moment, Shirou's sword stabs into the earth. Using the sword to push his body away from the floor and send himself and his weapon above the swinging legs. Using the movement of energy from the push, the Saint slashes down with the legendary sword. 

However, Vanita's is no longer in his former location, pushing along the floor with his hands and sending himself seven feet away. The sword smashing into the ground and creating a vertical crater. Shirou lands and snatches his weapon from the earth. At the same time. Vanitas shoves his boots against the floor and rushes for the cat-eared boy with a fist jerked back full of power and anger. His movement isn't even seen, appearing in front of Shirou as if he had teleported or some sort. 

However that isn't the case, it's the unmatched speed of the Boy Born Under the Evil Star. Shirou can't match that speed, even if he uses Divine Mother's Mercy. Yet-

*CLANG*

His sword-play is excellent, quickly flipping Ascalon to it's flat-side and blocking the punch that comes for him. It doesn't end there, Vanitas unleashes a fury of consecutive fast punches that beat against the sword. The continuous strikes bang against steel, pushing the long-haired boy back slowly. It's as if this Masked Boy is furious as Shirou for something he doesn't know about, however Shirou chooses to remain ignorant of that. No- not choosed, but forced, those thoughts aren't aloud in this room of the mind where 'Kill the enemy' is only allowed.

The blood-thirst emitted between the two is enough to poison the very most soul. That's the degree of venom that has cozened itself well among the forces. 

Vanitas puts the punches to rest and bends his leg. The left knee shooting off and slamming into the gut of the Saint. Air escapes out of the lunges of the boy, paralyzing his body. The Masked Boy becomes pleasured by the sight, but that isn't enough. He wants to bring Shirou suffering so much that one knee to the gut just looks like a minor paper cut in contrast to how much he wants to wreak havoc upon him. The leg lowers and then rises again, kneeing him in the same region twice. 

*BOOM*

This time blood flies out from his mouth, still knelt over from the blow. Vanitas isn't done, he pulls his knee out again, but it stops there. The Masked Boy can't seem to pull his leg out. In a closer look, Shirou's fingers are buried deep into the leg, similar to claws. He refuses to let go, Shirou's strength holds his prey tightly.

Ascalon is pulled back to the side, gaining strength from it's wielder. "The giant saw to severe the bones of the evil dragon!!" he roars, his hand flips the giant sword to the back, there what seems to be an inverted saw is used. Vanitas attempts to pull back, yet- "HAAAAA!!!!!!" Ascalon swings across and smashes and against the front side of the helmet!

*BOOM*

Vanitas' body is sent flying as Shirou releases his grip. The Masked crashes into a nearby wall like a rock. The swordsman takes a deep breath a regains his composure. Yet he isn't allowed to even whip the blood off his mouth, his body his instantly sent  charging like a bull after the target who he won't even give a chance to stand. This is the cruelness and monstrous side of the light that only the darkness has witnessed .

The dark side of the Light....

Ferocious Valor...


----------



## River Song (Aug 6, 2011)

*Hotaru LT*

He watched as the smoke appeared, indicating the jutsu the Hyuuga had used, the kawamari technique, slashing a large indent in the wood, he turned around watching where he had appeared, tumbling heads first towards the ground, running forward Hotaru proceeded to do an upwards slash, flipping the hyuuga around to the right way up, he watched as he landed, he hadn?t put alot of strength into the slash but there were four light gashes on his forehead, the blood running down to his blank eyes.

The poison had entered his system, well, he didn?t know why the boy challenged him but Hotaru was never one to play lightly. He threw the golden claw onto the pile of his robes and scrolls, raising his hand it began to emanate a blue ghostly energy which focused into a point.

He looked at the hyuuga, extending his chakra cloaked hand ?Choose your next move widely boy.?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 6, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel *

Hakro was thinking me and my wolves loved to get down and get messy anyway. "You guys like riddles, about solving Akina's my own riddle or just hints to a envent that we are putting on a month away and we want you to come." Akina started to blush some, as she was going to say the riddle. "We hope you be there, our cloests friends and family, the ones that whom we cared. Rings of gold will be exchanged as we uttered promises that are true. Declaring this day will be a special one, Friends if you can't set aside this date and not come or stay you will always be in our hearts. "You guys can't figuer it out we give you some hints." The group took off to get their money and leae to meet up with Violet and Hakro was thinking that was better than Diana explosion with emotion again, that was a easy riddle to what the event was.

The group runs down the hall and went to the guys office, as they enter. Hakro looked at Akina wondering if she was tired already, she could get a ride on one of his wolves if she wanted too. It was amazing a pregant women like his sister to finished this mission. Akina kicked open a door and she started searching she found breif cases filled with money. Everyone grabbed a case with their reward in it and left the building to escape from the government building through the window to not get caught and escaped the rest of the guards that was still in the building and ran far away from the building. Akina jumped on to Spike's back and hold on as they run. It was okay as Spike know Akina was carryng another life with her. They kept running intill they got to a safe distance and they rest as they were happy with their reward of so much money in their pockets of cold hard cash.

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

"We are going to invite Diana, Darius, Soildad and Violet to the wedding. Sounds like more humor to me or some way Diana tries to change everything two days before the wedding is going to take place." "You must have something about her you like to mess with." "She probly wants the best of the best, but I am holding this wedding the way I want it to be, ealgant but simple." "So you are saying that Diana will just turn this into a big fancy event" Vincent said. Hakro sighed as he went into the kitchen to grab some water. Akina stired from her slumber, "I am going to be more nervous if more people show up but it be awesome." "You will fine and Cheza went somewhere, probly fixing you something to eat or something" Vincent said as he picked up all the sketches. 

Hakro noticed Cheza chopping up apples and putting peanutbutter on them, "You are a good help to Akina as a cousin, making a snack for her." "She needs extra energy get through the months that are coming" Cheza said. "So I found out about the puppies that are coming too and we are going to be busy." "Akina can't wait for that either and I am so excited." Hakro took the platter of apples and cheese on it and walked back in to the living room, Vincent got the hint to go into the kitchen with Cheza. He know Hakro wanted to have some bonding time with his sister. "Hey, I wanted to thankyou for your help on this wedding, it it is nice of you." "I am your brother and I wanted to do it, your parents are busy. They want us to have a nice wedding when this day arrived." "You brought me a snack, Vincent and Cheza wants me to eat something hours from lunch and dinner."

"Yeah, but we don't want your child to be deform when you give birth or you give out of energy." Akina smiled as she took a apple slice, "before the wedding I am going make a cake or a full course meal." "We stay out of the kitchen when you are going at it, you probly throw a knive at us." Akina laughed as she did not get choke on the peanut butter on the apple. "I am not that mean, but I will throw a pot or pan at you." Hakro started to laugh with sister sitting on the couch. Hakro was having a good couple of days with his life as he grabs his sister and stared to tickle her and Akina squealed with laughed, Hakro calmed down as he ate a spple sliced too. Akina could tell Hakro was calmer than ever in his life and that was a good thing to her and her friends and family.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 6, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

He began to move into a slight dizziness from what seemed to be poison in his system. His vision was getting bad almost blurring he needed to end this quickly before he fell out. Yet he couldn't stand up his system was too eroded to the point he has to move his body purely on will alone to move. His moment was low yet he backstepped there was no way he could fight and live. He had to thing of a way out yet nothing was coming to him everything felt numb. As he searched out one last time a smile still on his face as he passed out onto the ground. 

His adventure starting only so recently is this how it would end for the hyuuga. With the sight he saw before he was comepletely banished to the darkness of sleep was the person who poisoned him. The appearance of this person wasn't normal the arms were pale almost as if they weren't made of skin at all. The horrific realization would have to wait until the hyuuga awoke again. 

" Damn the branded were much more sinister then I thought. I guess in the end I was always fucked for even choosing to fight. Yet I had a blast so no need to pout......"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 6, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

"So, do you want a child with someone." "I will always be a uncle to puppies and to your child Akina. But I am still looking for that special one that is closed to nature like I am. You are going to be a great mom and the experience you can get and love your child anyway you want." "You be happy when we start cake testing for the wedding cake. But i already have something in mind about a red velvet cate with cream cheese frosting or something with my spin on it." "The whole cake will be gone, put the exel style on it everyone would come back for more." Akina started to laughed as she nibble on some cheese of th platter with another apple slice. "I do not want any one to get fat and my cooking is not gong to make my husband fat." "I doubt it, you work him to death to lose the weight he gained and get work his muscles into shape." "I let my daughter kick his butt when she is older, I hoping for a girl."

Hakro was thinking before speaking again, "do you want to find out?" "No, I want it to be a surprise and I just want the child to be healthy when he or she is born." "I may come with you and ReiMei intill the town is saf, I may stick around for a little while to see what happens to you and you will have a family member clos by too if nothing stopping from leaving Suna." "Do you still want to be the next Kazekage and Ichibi is free to raom where he wants to go now?" "The answer is still unclear to me and Ichibi will always lived in the desert or through the sands of time." Akina smiled at that saying,"one day you find that person or your next life, for a person who already have company with the wolves that you run with." "I get started on a wedding present that you can hang one of the walls and also sketch your wedding picture too." Akina touch her brother's hand, "you already done too much for me and ReiMei. You just being there for me is a wedding present." They both smile as the heard the cold wind past the cabin as they both felt the draft in the cbin as Hakro got up to start a fire in the fire place.


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

"Fine!"

Lyra let out a sigh as she walked on, leaving Kyo to smoke away his last. Giggles escaped her mouth as she thought of how stupid he sounded. Why did he take up smoking in the first place!? Fool.

_I hate living in a stupid apartment. I want a garden! A garden filled with beautiful flowers!_ I guess Kyo hasn't been getting my hints. I'll just buy a house myself, she thought to herself as she walked along the street, dressed like she'd just been out clubbing.

"*YOU TOUCH MY FUCKING WIFE OR CHILD AND I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU!!!*"

Lyra shot around at the source of this ear-smashing voice. Kyo? What was he doing!?

But then Lyra's eyes set on to the boy slightly shorter than Kyo with a full-body suit on and a mask. She squinted at first, trying to think who it could be. Her mind reversed back to that time years ago, when a masked boy explained that he was Koji...

Koji!

It was Koji! Or Vanibus... something like that. But it was Koji inside! At least a shell of him! That's what he said, so it was understandble why 'Koji' was attacking Kyo. But why now? She hadn't seen him in years, and she doubts that Kyo had either.

_Fuck I have to stop them! These two never let up even when one of them is DEAD!_ she thought to herself, coming up with a plan of action. She dashed forward as Kyo launched his attacks on Vanitas. The man was getting angry over nothing! She didn't hear Vanitas say anything so..?

"For fuck's sake stop!" 

A glimpse of blue appeared in the air as Lyra created a shield of blue flames that absorbed Kyo's attack, seperating the two.

"Kyo! Why are you fighting him!? Can we just go?"

*Tifa Warholic LT*

"_*ONEE-SAMA!!*_"

Tifa dashed across the beach, her eyes set on one person. The teenager lept through the sky, twirling through like a butterfly before crash landing on her target--- Thalia, her sister.

"Onee-sama, _Onee-sama!_ You've come! _*KYAAAH~~*_" Tifa nuzzled herself in Thalia's chest, clearly drunk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas seemingly stood there as Kyo found the time to use the body replacement technique and unleash a deluge of wires into the ground as well as sending them after from above. The cub was still under the impression he could hit him with such an obvious overhanded attack and strategy. Vanitas had the advantage of the Void Gear in this situation, as well as the ultimate shield...

*DOTON DOMU!!!!*

Vanitas' armor was coated in a dark colored rock that was as hard as steel, it was another layer ontop of the Void Gear. He felt confident enough to tank this attack from Kyo, but as the explosive tag Kunai and the wires neared him a wall of blue flames appeared in front of him. The flames took on the brunt of Kyo's attacks perfectly blanketing them and smothering the explosion of the kunai. These were the same flames from three years ago when Lyra had come to save Koji, when she lost control and almost killed Kyo. The thought served to warm whatever semblance of a heart Vanitas had.

"Kyo! Why are you fighting him!? Can we just go?"

"You know you didn't need to do that. Your "fiance"..." He airquoted the word fiance and said it with evident disgust as he continued on---

"I thought I would let him in on some harsh realities. After our last enlightening meeting it would be the least I could do to help an old "friend". Do you think any child would be safe or happy with the two of you as parents? A girl who doesn't have or know what family is? And the pompous "self-proclaimed" Fuzenkage?" Vanitas knew he was going to get a stupid response from Kyo that would drip with a false brazen bravado, that it was the response he would receive was the exact reason Kyo wasn't fit to be a parent.

"From the moment Kyo Aosuki was born he had more enemies than most go through an entire lifetime having. He has been marked by enemies of his village because of his status, and on top of his status well he is perhaps the most pompous asshole on the planet. He isn't half the shinobi his mother is, and even then she couldn't always keep Kyo and Kei safe now could she? Kyo doesn't have what it takes to protect you or your child. If he can't stop me then your situation is hopeless." Vanitas bent down getting, keeping his knees bent, and body low to the ground. He had his fingertips propped up on the ground as he got into a sprinter's position. One thing was evident, Kyo Aosuki was still slow as hell...


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*

Lyra listened to Vanitas' little speech before giggling a little. Her once angry demeanor was now that of a sarcastic person.

"Hah, quit the shit talk. You've obviously got nothing better to do with your life if you're just clinging on to enemies of the person you once was. You aren't him, so why are you still pretending to be him? Is it because you don't have an identity, so you're trying to become the closest thing you can to an actual human? Or is it because you're hurt that I left you, Kei left you and now Thalia? Is that it?" Lyra gave her opinion, which was a rather harsh one. But how dare he just stroll up here with these stupid goals and these stupid opinions of people. Vanitas was talking like he'd known them both all his life.

He didn't.

It was Koji they knew, not him...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas got up from his runner's position letting Lyra throw her barbs. He couldn't be too angry at her though... Vanitas had come and inserted himself into her "situation", but the fact was that she was a person he wasn't keen on seeing. She had left him with the large amount of his insecurities, she was the reason why he would not let anyone see his face.

"If it were up to me I would never see you ever again. The one meeting we had was enough to convince me you were a worthless cause. An ignorant narrow minded woman with no direction who had given up her life to save a childhood friend, who spit in her face and offed himself anyway. No I wouldn't waste my time on you if I had a choice. But don't you sit there and say there names to me or even pretend like you were on my radar." Two times now this girl had gotten under his skin and it was clear that her dislike of him came from the fact that he wasn't Koji. She had meant to cut through his resolve but the fat was he wasn't here by choice, something inside of him was forcing this to happen, Koji was forcing him to do it. 

"I don't want his life and I'm not trying to be him. No I am something different from my predecessor... Vanitas spoke with his hands waving them around vehemently as if to say "no way" with not just his words but his body. Before he pointed to himself with his thumb.

"I'm the bad guy." He took a dramatic pause before continuing on...

"I'm here as a favor to your friend, nothing more. Do you think that guy would just entrust you to the cub without a fight? His emotions...I can feel them and because of that I have to do this. I am in control but I am not in control. Nothing you say or do will stop this from happening. Either he proves he can protect you and the kid, or I kill him. It's really simple. Plus I think he's going to want a crack at me. If he were a real man that is. So Kyo Aosuki are you going to sit there and let your girl fight for you, or are you going to man up?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

So much...

So much damn talking...

Kyo just stared blanky for a minute, wasn't this suppose to be a fight? Not talk about bullshit, Kyo understood why he hated this asshole and wanted him deader than dead. Because the simple fact that he was talking like someone that was suppose to be out of his life and in a grave some where. Hell that bastard didn't even deserve a grave...

"I am sorry, but you must forgot that we were fighting."Kyo said as the ground began to quake and separate

Soon a huge gush of fire began to appear from the cracks throwing the ground into the air. The wires that were on the ground were now merging with the flames, shooting up with rocks before grabbing a rock and letting Kyo jump on it

"I don't care about you...I don't care about were you came from or who the hell sent you.."Kyo said,"Even if that bastard from the grave sent you...i wouldn't give a damn and it feels pathetic that you actually following someone that couldn't hold on to anything even if it was nailed on to his feet."

The flames that shot up were now dying down and soon the earth that was proppeled up by the flames were crashing down, Kyo used 50 wires to wrap around the small earth and at his feet used the flames to build up pressure and more pressure until finally Kyo let it go and the thing took off like a rocket towards the thing...


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 7, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro had something planed and they are going to visit Ezel's village to taste cakes and to get some training in. Aunt Rosia is going to pie him again or be mad at him and Akina. "She is going to have a melt down on what I am doing." "I know have to win her over and Spike is catching it now as a gift for our aunt." Spike walked in as he had a tabby kitten i his mouth. Akina heard it mewing. "Awww, our aunt loves cats, this kitty cat is adorable." "I am taking my oringal wolves and three of Cheza's wolves to show them what action is all about and give them some training as well and see what they got." "I got everything that I need and ready when you are, I left a note for Vincent and Cheza and we be back soon." Akina picked up the kitten and put it some where safe for the ride, she got on Spike and Hakro turn into the black wolf.

They left the cabin and headed south to the hidden village of the Ezels they did not take there time as Hakro, his wolves and Akina was going to be attack at anywhere any time of the day. The came through the gates as the SUW stooped them Hakro turned back into his human form. "We are so sorry Mr. Ezel, we will take you to see Miss. Rosia at once" the guard said. Hakro takes him down knowing Akina was still on the bingo book. Hakro scooped Akina up and ran for his life with his wolves spliting up to take down the SUW guards and trick them. Hakro like his mom went under ground, "you are a baka to take me to this city." "Not really, we came to still recpie than cause some trouble,than we escape. Don't worry, I let them captured me than you can make your get away." Hakro jumped up as his wolves past him to join up with Akina later as she crawls undergrond to escape. "We take you to the elders boy" a SOW guard said. Hakro had no argument about that and only give him a warning about his wolves going crazy like that. He walked towards the Ezel's elder building hoping to meet up with his aunt as well as the little kitten was snuggle up in his pocket.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

"That's right cub show me what you got!!!"Vanitas kept his bent at a 90 degree angle, his chest puffed up and out as he took a deep breath. Kyo's eyes were different from before, one was like Kei's and the other was the shade of red Koji had grown to hate so vehemently. Vanitas readied himself as Kyo put on a fire show and began to turn the slab of earth he was standing on into a flying saucer. Vanitas didn't know what tricks Kyo had learned in the past three years but it was safe to say this was a tactic he hadn't seen from the mutt before.

"DIRTY BOOTS VERSION II!!!" 

Vanitas' legs became encased in a black chrome, a futuristic alloy that had vents blowing smoke out of their sides. At his feat their were runic symbols, Vanitas appeared to not be standing on the ground but these symbols. At this point Kyo had wrapped the wires around the rock and had fire burning underneath it, increasing the air pressure around, he was going to propel himself. Vanitas' boots began to blow steam out of its side vents fogging up the area around him. He was getting ready to meet Kyo head on. He dug his heels into the symbols then pushed off.

*BOOM!!! BOOM!!!*

The both shot forward like two comets set on a path towards each other, constantly gravitating towards each other, unable to stay clear of each other always trying to destroy each other. As they were about to hit Vanitas disappeared from Kyo's sight, using his superior speed and agility to cut to the side using a spin move to skirt around Kyo and reverse his own momentum. Now he had Kyo flanked from behind as he pushed off the ground once more, but instead of taking the opening he ran side by side with Kyo's flying rock saucer.

"You're still slow as shit. I could have gone right past you and gotten to Lyra. SHAPE UP CUB!!!!"  Vanitas disappeared once again but this time but this time he was above Kyo. His body was perpendicular with Kyo as he was now above him somersaulting backward as he grabbed the red haired boy by the hair and slammed his and drove his knee's into his face.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori*

Hanzo vanished in a flash, appearing to the right of Tifa.  However, his chain was to her left.  The chains were coated in water that Hanzo had made to become as pointed and hard as steel spikes.  He yanked the chain as hard as he could, sending the dangerous chain soaring wildly at Tifa.


*Date Uchiha*

The giant, spiritual axe that Hakaizen's Susano'o wielded slammed down where Date had once been.  To the outside world, it had been merely a few hours, but in this world, Date had been fighting for almost a year.  His hair had grown long, traveling down to his waist.  He rose his gaze to meet the Mangekyou Sharingan of his father, instantly realizing his mistake.  He quickly performed a series of seals, running toward his father as the world turned black.

"Tsukuyomi."

"Gah!"

Date was standing in the middle of a huge puddle, stretching as far as the eye could see and went up to his waist.  Reflected on the surface of the puddle was a giant version of his father's Mangekyou Sharingan.  It was coming from the moon up above, which also had his father's eye on it.  The water suddenly deepened and he fell in, before it rose and turned into a tight ball of water and compressing, instantly crushing him.  He disappeared in a puff of smoke.

_Kagebunshin?!_

Hakaizen turned to see a bolt of lightning pierce the back of his Susano'o.  Once Date had broken a large enough hole he performed a quick string of seals.  "Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"  He released a ball of fire into the back of the Susano'o, threatening to burn Hakaizen.

"Rinneshou!"

Hakaizen thrust his palm at the flames and they dispersed, but Date had already moved.  They had been at this for a year and he had learned how Hakaizen thought, how he battled.  He slid backward on the flat mountain top they had been fighting on, before dashing out of the way of another attack by the Axe.  He rose his metal arm and stuck it in the ground, slamming the rock again and again until it cracked.  He then used all of his strength to yank the shunk of rock that Hakaizen was standing on, throwing him downward to the water.  Hakaizen landed on top of the water and began aiming powerful swings at the mountain, aiming to tear it down completely.  Date leapt off of it, high above Hakaizen.  Hakaizen rose a hand.

"Kirin."

Date smirked.  "Raikiri!"

He split the lightning that crashed toward him, the bolts splitting into two new bolts of lightning.  One bolt crashed toward Hakaizen, slamming into Susano'o and pushing it into the waves.  Date landed on a cliff, breathing heavily.  What would be thrown at him next?

Suddenly the water exploded violently outward and Hakaizen rose from the water, a strange purple glow about him.

"This is a Mangekyou Sharingan technique of my own creation.  Once the Susano'o has been awakened...  I can absorb it into my body."

He looked up at Date.  There seemed to be a film of purple light over him.  In a second he was behind Date.  Date barely had time to turn his gaze to that of his father before a kick slammed into his back and sent him rocketing into the murky depths.

_What the Hell?!_

Suddenly, something shot into the water.  Hakaizen was right next to him.  He grabbed him by the back of the collar and threw him as hard as he could, sending him flying upward out of the water.  Date landed on the flat mountain, looking around for where his father had gone.  Suddenly, a force ripped through the mountain, splitting it in two.  Rocks crashed into the water and Hakaizen stood atop the shattered remains of the mountain.  His mere hands were able to destroy mountains.  He brought his hands into seals.

"Goukakyuu no Jutsu."

A huge ball of purple flame erupted from his lips, over three times as large as any fireball he'd ever seen.  He didn't even have time to dodge.  He turned his metal arm into a shield and hoped for the best.  He was thrust painfully back into the waves, his metal arm seared.

This was turning out to be impossible.


----------



## River Song (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hotaru LT*

He walked through the settlement, well less of a settlement and more of a refugee camp. There were tents erected everywhere, full of crying children stressed fathers and scared mothers, he could tell they were from Konoha , leaf headbands were on display for everyone to see. Some wore the like a war badge, pride radiating of the men who dared walk around with them on. 

There were also the Iconic bloodlines of Konoha, Hotaru had noticed one with his sharingan on, and almost every Hyuuga had their Byakugan active. He wondered why they didn?t react to his non-existent organs, or his chakra system which was in a different place from everyone else. 

He thought about causing a stir, killing one of them, striking fear into the people?s hearts but then Hotaru realised it would be pointless. With all the headbands and Dojutsu on display, the branded will be quick on finding this place, and then, the useful will be taken, and the rest will be burned. 

Now walking out of the camp a little girl came walking up to him tugging on his robe, he remembered when he was younger he helped a little girl so very similar to this one, he gave her a kind smile, before her eyes were full of fear as he drove the chakra scalpel through her. Hotaru the continued to walk out of the village, there were no screams, no men running after him, either they didn?t notice, or they just didn?t care


----------



## Laix (Aug 8, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic *










​ 
Hanzo appeared in front of Tifa, the dust from his movements not even managing to keep up. Her azure eyes locked on to the chain which was coated in water, flanking her left. She could see some of his soul's energy in the chain, meaning it had chakra in it.

_It must be from the water! Unless... He's controlling it remotely?_

Her thoughts had no time to continue with the chain threatening to slice her to peices. Tifa was quick on her feet, rolling out the way to allow the chain to smash through the walls into the next two rooms. She knew how lucky she was... A second slower and she'd be laying on the ground in chunks of meat.

While the chain was retracting, Tifa encased her hands in the multi-coloured flames, before gripping on to the chain. The intese heat of the flames on her hand which easily went past 2000 degrees were melting away the steel-like water into thin air. 

"That'll work!"

The Warholic smiled a little, before yanking the chain around to whip Hanzo in the face.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori*

Hanzo's impish grin grew even more wild as Tifa managed to escape his initial strike.  She hadn't done much, but in the limited movements she made, she had managed to get off of the defensive and on the offensive.  She had been right about being a tough girl to handle, but she was kidding herself if she thought she could take him.  He tightened his grip on the chain and planted his feet, refusing to be uprooted by this child.  "Chidori Nagashi!"  He sent a current of lightning coursing through the wire and toward Tifa's hands, threatening to shock and momentarily paralyze her.  The sudden influx of chakra in his chain allowed him to gain control of it, stopping it and making it float in the air before her.


----------



## Laix (Aug 8, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*











​_"*Chidori Nagashi!*"_

_Shit!_

She'd been to naive and thought he could only use water. Being a member of the Branded and one of their higher-ups, Tifa should've expected him to have multiple elements. The lightning howled through the chain, reaching her skin and electrocuting her. The flames managed to dull most of the damage due to it not being just regular fire, and being more burning chakra. 

The blonde twist flipped away with burns on her arm and her hair standing on end. Her flames were gone, and she'd escaped serious damage thanks to that technique. However, there was no time for this. Tifa needed to use a technique that was a sure kill, and wouldn't be broken so easily by him. She wanted to tease him to get serious, and not toy with her like she was nothing.

Taking a chance, she jumped out of the window, landing in the garden of the hotel. Expecting Hanzo to follow after her, Tifa flipped the silver coin into the sky.

"Septem principes inferni animas occideris!"

----------------------------------------

*Rosia Ezel*


_*KNOCK KNOCK
*_​
Not even waiting for her answer, the group walk into her office at on the 49th floor of the Ezel Head Building. Her emerald eyes are staring out the window while the group walk inside.

"Silly silly me..."

Rosia muttered to herself as she turned around, slamming her hand on the table. Her green eyes met the expressions of her nephew and neice, accompanied with a few wolves.

"*Hakro*... How many times do I have to tell you?" She sighed, brushing her auburn locks behind her ears. Each strand of hair draped down to her ankles, over her royal blue cloak. "You can't go around assasulting SUW operatives. Do it again and I'll arrest you, nephew or not. They understand Akina's situation, so it doesn't help when you do stuff like that."​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"I know my sister situation and what you heard through the grape vine. I did not mean for that to happen. That is not caused of Akina's situation, my wolves went crazy because there is a cat stuck to my butt." "We just want to go through your cooking recpies. I challange Hakro to a bake off contest that is going to be held soon." Hakro searched for the kitty cat that was on him some where. His wolves growled as they smelled the cat. "We bought you a kitty cat, for let us go through the Ezel bakery or something." Hakro sat the small cat on the desk. Akina was thinking glad I did not tell her the real reason that I am getting marry to the guy they hate and pregant with his his child. She had a few visions of her aunt reaction. "Can we get going to taste sweets." Akina was thinking of stealing one of the clan's swords maybe one of Hakro's wolves can help me out or I can find it myself. Hakro and Akina waited for a responsed to from their Aunt Rosia.


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

"You're still slow as shit. I could have gone right past you and gotten to Lyra. SHAPE UP CUB!!!!"

The thing had yelled at Kyo causing him to look up and get himself completely recked by the thing knee. Kyo felt his nose crush in and blood began to gush out because of the heave damage! But if it one thing Kyo learned about fighting was never. Ever! Ever just stop because you had a bloody nose!

"AND YOU ARE A STUPID PIECE OF SHIT AREN'T CHA!?"Kyo had yelled from under him before wires had attached themselves to the thing leg. Soon Kyo had the whole of whoever the sick fuck was and first swung him off of him. 

Kyo head was pounding the meeting of the ground and his head and then the boy knee?! Kyo nose was gushing out blood and soon his jaw seemed a little out of whack. Kyo straighten it out by moving it constantly as he held on to the boy with the wires holding the boy leg.

Kyo smirked,"If anything from the past I learned...Is that stupid shits like you need to learn a thing or two.."Kyo said as his eyes glowed an ice cold blue and soon Phoenix Tail began to spark,"And I am going to be the perfect person to teach you that!"

Soon the wires Phoenix Tail from it sheath began to launch lighting from it wires heading straight towards the boy...

"Speed isn't everything...You have to be smart as well..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori*

A fiendish chortle tore from Hanzo's throat as the girl gracefully removed herself from the inn.  Oh something would be following her.  He performed seals rapidly, water moisture from his very pores releasing into the air.  "Water Dragon Jutsu!"  A dragon made of water flew out of the window and crashed toward Tifa.  At the same time, he appeared behind her, swinging his chain in an attempt to restrain her movement.


----------



## River Song (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hotaru*

 He watched as the man slumped down dead, he hadn’t given him the information he wanted. The glass release user was in this encampment but no one was willing to divulge this information.  This was getting tiresome, he had been searching non-stop for almost a week at raided two encampments but a lead had finally led him to here.

Massaging his temple he looked around, people were hudled in a circle around him raising his voice he announce “Okay scum, I’m loking for a glass release user and I was lead to this encampment, tell me where he is or die” he said glancing around at everyone, seeing the f ear in there faces, he could tell which ones would resist him and he had a general Idea of the more powerful fighters.



Then a boy, whom Hotaru estimated to be his age stepped forward, looks like someone was going to give him information, smirking at the boy he said “are you going to tell me where the glass release user is.” He said giving him a snide look

This boy raised his hand and a beautifully crafted spear appeared made entirely out of glass, “You are looking at the glass release user and I suggest you leave our encampment or face the consequences." 

This was Yata, The three years had taken there toll, he gave up on the life of a ninja when Konohagakure was destroyed, instead taking up a job as a craftsmen but this man was threatening his friends and he would once again call on is forgotten ninja skills to stop


----------



## Kei (Aug 9, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *

The darkness...

The soul...

The soul that her and Durga shared, many times she had been here. Alone. With him. Thinking. Blocking the others out. This was a place of peace, the one place where her sins did not hunt her. And it was all thanks to Durga, the enormity of his soul had made a little world in hers. Where she was being protected, but she still felt the jaws of something bigger than her closing in....

"Durga..."Kei called out, causing him to turn away..

Kei touched her heart as many times she did before out of habit, when it seemed she wasn't getting though to anyone. She would always touched her heart, like blocking anything that would hurt her. Durga finally looked at her and his red eyes reminded her of someone else eyes...

"You will stay with me right?"Kei asked,"So many years...You will stay with me?"

Durga looked away,"Depends on what those elders are going to do."Durga said as he looked up causing Kei to do the same, but only darkness was around so could he be seeing some unseen force. Kei looked back at him and saw him looking at her...

Soon she glided over to him and grabbed his arm, to her this was warmth. Warmth that she missed all her life, her eyes warmed as she thought about in her dreams. The warmth that she imagined Vanitas would give her, the warmth that Koji had gave her...Such a long time ago...

Oh how she needed warmth....

The warmth that of someone else's that she desired so greatly...


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 9, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina and Hakro Ezel *
> 
> Hakro was thinking me and my wolves loved to get down and get messy anyway. "You guys like riddles, about solving Akina's my own riddle or just hints to a envent that we are putting on a month away and we want you to come." Akina started to blush some, as she was going to say the riddle. "We hope you be there, our cloests friends and family, the ones that whom we cared. Rings of gold will be exchanged as we uttered promises that are true. Declaring this day will be a special one, Friends if you can't set aside this date and not come or stay you will always be in our hearts. "You guys can't figuer it out we give you some hints." The group took off to get their money and leae to meet up with Violet and Hakro was thinking that was better than Diana explosion with emotion again, that was a easy riddle to what the event was.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She kept quiet about the riddle as she disliked it. She knew what it implied she was not an idiot. No one else seemed to talk so she spoke.
"Your getting married aren't you?" she spoke. She could not believe she was getting married a such a young age it was stupid though what was most unbelivable was she beat her to the punch in marrage not that she needed a guy or anything. She could be independent but a guy could be her man slave.

*Darius*

Darius raised an eyebrow at this statement. She was getting married? He heard Solidad squel on this.
"Really? That is so amazing. And we are invited to boot!" she happily cheered. Solidad was naive. Darius just shook his head.
"Congrats. When is it?" he said kinda mad though he did not know why. He cracked his knuckles not aware he did. Married! Thats a big mistake. Diana was not that happy either from her face but maybe for other reasons.

*Solidad LT*

Solidad walked through a rather nice looking medeow. She was glad to get away from her singing and Damon. She like them and all but sometime a girl just needed a break. She also wanted to relax. She rarely got that now days.
"Now i am lonley though" she spoke out loud. She like me time but also hated being alone. A contradiction she supposed. She sat down on some flowers and picked them starting to form them into a necklace like she did as a child.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 9, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

He had awoken from his poisonous slumber he was dazed and confused a splitting headache was forcing itself upon him. His vision was trying to refocus on the world to see were he was and what happened. The wind was cold as it blew sending a silent shiver down the Hyuuga's spine. His vision finally came back showing the same forest he was in before, the fact he was alive and well pleased toshiro.

" Hehe well I guess I got hella lucky this time! "

The trademark smile he had loved so much was plastered across his face triumphant in the fact he wasn't dead. He tried to raise himself staggering only a bit as he tried to reach to hold himself his left knee planted firmly on the ground as he raised his right. His tried with all his might to pull himself to his feet before he could fall he grabbed out and used a tree for leverage. As He searched forward his steps were shaky yet they allowed him to go on.

" Shit I gotta get stronger so I'll never go through that ever again!! Mark my words I'm gonna be awesome! "

He smiled as he set on upon his path.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Toshiro Hyuuga - LT*

Running through the Mountain side forcing himself on a new training which would allow him precise movement on a level beyond what he once had. He stopped only to spin and release his palm into the air pretending to strike and opponent before launching another. He was playing around with the air pretending to fight with it. It was fun and cool for him like fighting the very force of the world as he flipped over and air "atack" and pretended to dodge a barrage of them. As he played he tripped backwards stumbling down what seemed to be a hill.

" Oh Shiiiiiiiitttt! "

As he tumbled downward in a spiral he fell into a meadow falling right on a flowerbed. It was strange since it stopped the force of his fall he smiled stupidly.

" Woah Nice save Hehe "


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 9, 2011)

*Akina Ezel *

Akina slipped away from the group she had a sense that nobody wants her around nor married. The only person to noticed was Hakro. Akina kept walking intill she was on the moutainside she sat down next to the river as Cheza walked up to her. "Why are you up here all by your self?" "In this river I see nothing and that is what I feel like and I guessed what kiri people think about it, they never changed. Diana is jeoulous as ever and I felt like I mde my self a fool in front of Darius." "Kiri people are different, it is not where they come from it is the person inside. I am still a member of that illage and I am native as ever and Vincent still hold his anger for Kiri." "YOu will always be part of the forests Cheza, I am still nobody but flows like the empty river." "You don't look good, you need to relax for the baby coming." "I am up for a few shots, you care to joined me." "Finally we taste Hakro's wine" Cheza pop a cork on a bottle and took a shot, Akina shighed and took a shot of the wine knowing this is not going to be good.

*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro noticed Akina left the group, to him she wanted to be alone as this just made her depressed as ever. "The wedding is in a month, I have this feeling you too want to beat the crap out of Akina or her guy she is going to get marry to." He was hoping Akina would be alright as she already commented sucide once. He pulled out a cigertte and light it and took a drag on it as he was quiet. "I know my sister is a fool, but we can still stop the wedding." Hakro thought to himself another good thing ruined on m part. He blow out smoke from his nose, "So what you guys want to do next?" He know his sister would be alright on her own for awhile as she needed her space not surrounded by anyone right now. He would like to leave too and find Vincent and talk about some stuff but he did not want to be rude to his allies.

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro was happy as they got the repice to the red spice cake and cream cheese icing. He looked over at Akina who looked sad, "I am hurting inside because of the selfess reasons I took action too." "You are just depressed from your lover not being here with you." "Can we go smewhere for the night, I do not want to stay here nor Fuzen." "We can stay betwwwn Fuzen and this town, that is fine with me." Hakro needed to help make Akina for once as they know how to bake a cake and already had almost everything ready. "I would like to bake again, can we stop and let me work in a cafe for a few days to pull me out of this depression." Hakro would know Akina would be tired later but happy at the same time as they walked to the town they be staying at. Hakro went off to train as Akina went to a cafe and started as a cook for a few days to earn money and have a good time.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 9, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Location: Beach*

He smiled at Thalia's request and nodded. Sakurai then looked up at his insects and then they began to fall in clumps and before they hit the ground they became black doves. They began to fly around her in a circle as the rest of the once butterfly disappeared.

*"This will be my final show. I must leave."* Suddenly they began to fly upwards smashing into each other. All the black doves were now gone and a giant black clump stood in the sky. Sakurai disappeared in a wave of his own insects and at that moment the giant clump crushed together and exploded into a giant white dove. After that they returned back to the black insects they were and began to fly away following their master


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

Vanitas was satisfied by the crunch he heard coming from Kyo's face as he drove his knees into his face. There was a sort of recoil effect as Vanitas did a backflip off of Kyo and back to the ground, but something caught hold of him. Kyo was on the ground but his sword, that annoying ass sword the Phoenix Testicle or whatever the hell it was called caught ahold of Vanitas. He tried to move but he was completely stuck by the taut grip of the steel wires coming from the sword. Vanitas was protected by the Void Gear but the pressure of the wires reaming around his legs was painful, worse yet their wasn't enough force to convert into usable fuel for the suit. Kyo got up and adjusted his jaw which must have felt awfully stiff after the heavy hit that was laid down. 

Vanitas had known three things about Kyo Aosuki prior to this fight, three things that told him the kind of man Kyo was. For starters Kyo was a fire user because of his Fennikusu blood, he was just as fiery and volatile as his chakra nature. That's where Kyo was like Koji and Vanitas. 

Secondly Kyo was totally inept at taijutsu. The kid just sucked when it came to using his hands in a fight, like he had some kind of genetic disposition implanted in him that just made him shit at hand to hand. Vanitas had come across women with better hand to hand skills than Kyo, then again it had been three years. Still he so slow, even Sanu was faster than him.

Lastly the one thing that he respected about Kyo was his propensity to take a licking and keep on ticking. For someone with such shit hand to hand abilities he had a lot of heart. He was a warrior and no matter how much he got his ass beat he would keep coming, but Vanitas wasn't fighting to kick his ass, he was fighting to put him in the ground.

"If anything from the past I learned...Is that stupid shits like you need to learn a thing or two.."Kyo said as his eyes glowed an ice cold blue and soon Phoenix Tail began to spark,"And I am going to be the perfect person to teach you that!"

"All of that pretending to be an adult has given you a bloated sense of self worth, cub.

"Speed isn't everything...You have to be smart as well..." Kyo charged an electrical current into the wires of his Phoenix testicle. It seemed like forever as Vanitas waited with great anticipation for the current to hit him. 

*ZZZZZZZZZ*

The current hit him full on as he grunted wildly, in pain as electricity kept on pumping into his body. Behind his mask though he was smiling as Kyo kept on pumping him full of volts. The Void Gear began to shoot off steam as Kyo continued his electric barrage. Vanitas feet began to leave the ground though as the symbols appeared underneath his feet once more. His Dirty Boots began to not just shoot off steam out the side of it's vents but this time green flames began to shoot off from it.

*BOOM*

Vanitas body shot straight up into the air as he grabbed ahold of the wire tied around his leg. By using the jet fueled Dirty Boots for propulsion as well as the flight capabilities of the Void Gear he was able to create enough momentum to bring himself atleast 20 feet in the air. He then twisted his body in order to bring Kyo up with him then slam him into the ground if he persisted on keeping ahold of his leg.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date rolled up to his feet after taking another hit from his father and readied a few shuriken.  He launched one after another, each one either being dodged completely or not piercing Hakaizen's aura.  The red-haired Uchiha shot forward with extreme force, cracking the ground where he had been standing.  Date performed a backflip, anticipating this.  He planted his hands in the ground, leaving an explosive tag at his father's feet.  It exploded as Date leapt away, creating a cloud of dust.  Hakaizen immediately shot through it, into another one.  They weren't piercing his aura, but they were rattling him enough to get him to stand still for long enough.

"Rasengan!"

Date shot forward, slamming the powerful jutsu into Hakaizen's stomach.  It still wasn't enough but, it made him lose focus and take a step back.  Date immediately followed up with a fierce kick to his chest, which knocked him fully over.  Date then leaped straight into the air, performing a string of handseals.  "Raikiri!"  He slammed down the jutsu into Hakaizen's chest, making his aura flicker in and out of existence.  _Gotcha!_  He grabbed Hakaizen by the front of his shirt and ran toward the cliff, before throwing him off of it and throwing two fireball jutsu at him in rapid succession.  The flames slammed into Hakaizen and threw him deep in the water.  Date allowed himself to put his hands on his knees and take a breather.

Suddenly a huge amount of water exploded outward.


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic *

 *SOUL HUNTER!*

The silver coin began to glow a hazy pearl white, it's silhouette extending into a long metal staff. The blonde caught it in her hands, twirling it around with noticeable skill before holding it like a scythe. Within an instant, a dash of white sliced behind her, forming the large, multi-coloured scythe made of pure chakra known as 'Soul Hunter'.

By the time her scythe was ready, she saw a water dragon racing towards her, bursting through the wooden walls of the inn. With such a simple technique, Tifa would get her chance to show him that she's not just extra baggage!

*SPLASH*

The water dragon was sliced in half, leaving just a puddle of water on the ground. Tifa had done a 180 degree turn, and she saw Hanzo swinging his chain to perhaps whip lash her.

 _Hmph... Naive much?_

The teenager brought her scythe down on to Hanzo, unleashing such powerful judgement. The chain had wrapped around her scythe, slowly beginning to melt off.


----------



## River Song (Aug 10, 2011)

*Hotaru LT*

Yata threw the spear towards him, there was obviously some chakra involved in that action as it came flying towards Hotaru, cutting through the air in front of him. Hotaru dodged to; the side and with one quick movement of his hand cut through the glass, the blue aura of the chakra scalpel following his hands movements.

Hotaru hood had been blown down by this movement, "I think I remember, you are a friend of Tifa’s are you not, you came with the perverted Uchiha to find out where she was, correct?” he said his monotone voice showing no real interest, Yata who had now taken into a fighting stance replied his voice a level tenor.

“Yes I once did hunt for Tifa with an uchiha, and that must mean you are the crazy doctor or the female immortal, forgive me for assuming but you must be the aforementioned” he said a cocky grin on his face.

Hotaru raised his hand up sending a barrage of senbon at Yata; Yata in response raised a shield of glass, listening to the senbon bounce of or embed in it. Hotaru watched the shield with admiration, this was what he came for, Hotaru lacked an appropriate shield in his array, Cheranu would be the attacker while this one shall be the defender.

He took a summoning scroll out of his pocket and rolled it out, making a handseal. Then out of a puff of smoke Cheranu appeared, Cheranu, the weapon passed on from Father and son for generations, well Hotaru was now incapable of having children so that line stopped with him.

Attaching chakra strings to Cheranu he watched as Yata rounded the side of the shield looking at Hotaru intently Making a handseal water began to appear out of nowhere and then it began to lap up in waves heading directly for Yata. Yata created another shield that caused the water to be diverted around him, and from that shield glass senbon began to shoot out at Cheranu and Hotaru; Hotaru began spinning his two swords at inhuman speeds deflecting most of the senbon from him while Hotaru simply dodged. Cheranu running through the stream of water brandished his two long swords before stabbing them through the glass. That one strike alone was not strong enough to break the through the glass but it left the tip of the sword showing.

Yata taking the advantage yanked the sword through the glass, but this was Hotaru’s plan all along, while Yata Yanked the sword through Cheranu put all of the force of the surrounding water and himself against the glass, smashing through. Stabbing forward Cheranu slashed the side of Yata, causing blood to appear the cut was pretty deep but not deep enough to disable him. Making more handseals a water dragon formed behind Cheranu. 

Panicking Yata formed a square of glass below him which propelled him into the air. Hotaru sighed, ending the chakra strings which connected him to Cheranu, Hotaru would need to fight this one, it wouldn’t be along fight though, and he had already been infected with Hotaru’s Anti-bellum. That was true Yata was already feeling the tingly feeling spread.  Pulling of his cloak he let it drop to the floor, his wings growing from his back.

Taking to the sky he looked at Yata, they were so high that the people began to blur together “Lets end this shall we” Yata gritted his teeth as the pain started flowing through his body. Yata sent a barrage of glass shards at Hotaru which he dodged. Yata was losing it now this was his last chance, making handseals he said one thing “Rain of shards”  before slipping into unconsciousness, the glass from below flying and cutting Hotarus artificial body, he allowed him, that one hit before he died.

Yata plummeted towards the earth a great speed and his mind drifted into unconscious. His mind was plagued by pictures of Milaki, when she was happy, when she was ill, and of course her death, she was not afraid to die so why should he? Then there was Tifa his best friends and moral support those years when he served as a ninja. He knew the ring he gave her would burn with her death.

And then there was a picture of a little girl no older than two years old, he remembered how he was adopted and how much it changed his life. After thinking about that he made the biggest decision of his life, he adopted a baby girl, a little girl by the name of melody.

“DADDY!!!!” she screamed as he hit the ground like a meteor sent from heaven itself, dead. The little girl ran to him crying, asking him to wake up, but she looked up as a shadow overlooked her mourning, it was Hotaru. He seemed genuinely sad, and then he kicked her sending her into a wall before sealing the body into a scroll.  
“You tell anyone I was here and I will kill you all.” He said his voice displaying no emotion.

_This was the end of Yata’s story, the end of the glassmaker, the end of his life, but his body will live on as a puppet of the immortal scientist, We will remember him._

*EXIT YATA ZAGARAMI​*


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Night*

Sanu couldn't have waited for a response he had felt the boys answer before the words could flow to his ears. In a solid movement His grip on the rail faltered he allowed gravity to take him as he gracefully fell to the earth. Falling was like a dream to him the wind picking up same as his momentum, he watched as the ground seemed to lift in response as if he wasn't falling but the ground was rising towards him. Another simple movement with his hand allowed his to grab a hold of a clothesline as he gripped it and ziplined across the clothes and sheets fell towards the ground. As he made made it across his feet braced him towards the minor impact with the wall before he kicked off into a backflip he was closer to the ground so his landing was neutral and barred no adverse affects on his body.

_This Night has seemed to be everlasting in Suna with these winds blowing and twisting the fate of the sky. Come back to me my love I will not allow us to be a one night stand. No I refuse to ever allow us to fade away like it doesn't matter! Please come back to me Miraki!_

Futile in his attempts to reverse summon his love with thought alone the Kaguya began his journey into the heart of the brandeds area. His steps subtle and gentle as not to create too much suspicion of his existence in this sector of Suna. Each step grew long and longer as his mind strayed unfocused and even unsound, his actions allowed him to barely miss the Kunai launched towards him. Fluid in motion as if to see before the action took place Sanu swayed and dodge the kunai but with his superior reflexes caught the ring below the handle before spinning it and thrusting it back with much more speed and precision.

SPLAT!!!

Blood began to escape the body of the newly wounded ninja, he gagged for air as the kunai had sliced his throat. It was too late the cut had hit and artery and there was no way to fix the damage he bleeding would be uncontrollable. Sanu's face had lit up with and ominous smile as he approched the dying ninja. With a single strike to the heart Sanu silenced him, a mere palm strike was all he needed with his enormous strength. Sanu hadn't thought to conceal the body before more Nin had arrived. This wasn't what he had hoped for but as he saw now this fight was inevidable and as such needs to begin and end before more arrive.

CRACK!!! POP!!!

The sounds of bone being reshaped and reformed resounded in the surrounding area. Sanu was reforming and modifyinh his humerus of his left shoulder, he needed a weapon to end this quickly seeing as if more arrived he would have to kill them all and gain no viable information. The bone began to sprout from his arm pushing and ripping the muscle the skin protruding more and more before finally the hilt was shown. San using his thumb and index finger slightly pulled the the bone upward allowing his inner bones to grind and create a sharp blade from the friction as he pulled it. As soon as the handle was visible in one stoke he pulled the bone from his arm allowing the blade to be shown in it's prominence. The Kaguya's arm was slack in nature as the bone within his arm was being reformed and reshaped so he may gain the functions back to it.

Without a single sound the assualt began a single seal was cast as a branded nin unleashed what seemed to be nails from his mouth. Sanu quickly deflected the incoming nails only to be greeted by wires. The wires wrapped around appearing to capture the kaguya before in and instant the wire held the dead corpse of the branded nin who's throat was slashed. The wires ripped the fresh corpse apart limb from limb the Ninja were confused as to what had happened. The true was it wasn't Kawarimi but Sanu's almost unbelievable speed combined with shunshin. As the lead ninja took notice he steped aback before allowing one of his team mates to be severed in half by Sanu.

" You would sacrifice someone so you may live? Is everyone in branded as selfish as Stiyl?" 

Sanu had forgotten the name of the Katon summoner but tried his best at and attempt at the name. The nin didn't say a word as he strung together hand seals. His final seal allowed him a Doton - type jutsu it created a dragon which began to fire earth like balls of mud at Sanu. Before the balls could make there were a Katon - type Jutsu was used the second nin breathed the katon creating and explosive combination jutsu. Sanu was impressed to say the least they were so serious about eliminating him. Yet that lead to depression as he quickly avoided the onslaught and proceeded to one - shot the leader. Having the speed and reflexes he possessed it was a mere twitch like movement to kill the leader.

Sanu held his body on his impaled blade and looked with great disgust. He looked into the eyes of the fearless ninja and began to give and ultimatum. " I'll allow the others to live if you give me information on Miraki Neama " The Nin's response was a laugh before he spat blood into Sanu's face. This saddened Sanu as he pulled the blade from the ninja proceeding to do a rapid succession of piercing stabs literally destroying his heart. The Kaguya looked to the other ninja they seemed scared almost there leader was killed instantaneously and they had no defensive against it. Sanu repeated his question towards the leader to the group a scared nin came forward.*" We...we don't know ...we have heard of the name but he's a hig ranking official they don't give us information like that....but I do know he's suppose to be in the konohagakure forest were were suppose to go there on a mission....is that all...please I beg of you child allow us to leave....."* Sanu was unforgiving as he struck down each one, the smile on his face as all the blood he had just created had formed a large pool in his surroundings. He had the information now all he needed to do was go get him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 10, 2011)

*Hanzo Hattori and Date Uchiha*

The man let out a wild laugh, a sound of a man in the throes of ecstasy.  "YYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!  More!  GIVE ME MORE!  Show me your soul, fight with every inch of it or I will rip it away from you!"  The man moved swiftly, slipping around the huge scythe with trained ease.  He ended up behind her, performing a string of seals.  "Tetsuton: Shunkan-Tekina Hen'i!"  The chain suddenly shattered, turning into many drops of melted steel.  They all formed into tightly packed balls of steel, which then elongated into senbon.  They floated ominously before Tifa.  "DIE!"  He performed the Ram seal and they all flew at her, aiming to puncture every inch of her body.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"

Suddenly, a white dragon appeared before her, it's beautiful, pearly white scales blocking the needles without any real effort.  With one flap of its mighty wings it redirected all of the needles.

Hanzo was not amused.

"God dammit, why won't you stay dead?!"

Standing on the back of the dragon was a man in a hooded cloak.



"Good, I go there in time.  I thought I told you to not kill him, huh?  He's my prey.  Although, since it's you, I'll be forgiving this time."  Date turned to smile back at her.  His telltale orange hair glistened in the light of the moon and his blue eyes burrowed into her own.  He gave a warm smile and dropped from the dragon.  "Soul Hunter?  Jeez, you really aren't screwing around."  He turned to face Hanzo, his Sharingan activating.

"Since it's you, Tifa-chan...  Then I don't have to worry about losing my chance.  We can kill this guy together."  Hanzo started laughing as Date slowly drew his katana.  "You two?!  Kill me?!  How utterly ridiculous!  DIE!"  He shot forward, aiming a powerful falling kick toward Date's head.  The young shinobi moved like a flicker, shooting to the side swiftly.  "Try harder."  He swung his sword, leaving a scratch on Hanzo's metal mask.

"Your life is over.  You aren't leaving this fight, Hanzo."


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

"*DATE!*"

A broad smile was present on the girl's face as the one man she would chase through the stars had arrived with a hooded cloak wrapped around him.

"Your life is over.  You aren't leaving this fight, Hanzo."

There was a problem with this battle though.

It was her battle.

She couldn't let herself be saved and protected by Date every second. This was different from when she battled her sister, because she had experience with Soul Hunter now. There was no need for her to cling to people.

Flipping her scythe around, she used it to shield Date from Hanzo.

"This is my battle Date. I can fight my own ones, right?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

"No."

His answer came immediately, firm and short.  He didn't take his eyes off of Hanzo as he spoke.  "Not this battle.  This is the bastard who murdered my parents.  This has been my fight for five years, and I'm not stopping until he's dead.  Every part of me is screaming to fight him alone...  But I know I can't.  I know the extent of this guy's strength.  You and I...  We're not beating him alone.  If we work together we have a chance."

He smirked.

"But don't worry.  I'm not doing this to look out for you, or protect you or anything like that.  I'm asking you to help me...  Because I can't do it on my own, but I'm not gonna stop until he kills me."

Hanzo shot forward in between them, leaping over her scythe in a mere second, but Date had seen this coming.  "Touching, but neither of you are living!"  He swung his arm, trying to perform a Lariat on Date, his whole arm covered in wind-element chakra.  Date leaped over the attack, looking backward at him.  Date rushed right back at the man, aiming a swing to his chest.  Hanzo leaned back to dodge, leaving him open.  Date kicked him in the chest toward Tifa.  "He's open, get him!"


----------



## River Song (Aug 10, 2011)

*Rika*

She looked out onto the sea, her boat was leaving in ten minutes, she still smelt of salt from the sea, maybe cliff diving wasn?t the best idea she ever had. Her hair was going to frizz up and the colours were going to come out of her clothes but it was fun none the less, the adrenaline that rushed through her body was an exhilarating high, sending her past the boundaries that held her before. 

She now saw why people did extreme sports; they do it for the thrill, the unhindered natural high. She wandered what was more dangerous this or drugs. She never liked drugs they didn?t sit well with her. She drank occasionally but she hated smoking, she detested the vile habit of Kyo?s, even a whiff of it will sit with her super sensitive nose for days, it was disgusting.

She closed her eyes and opened them as they inverted colours, she was still learning to control the shitsume, it had the raw power but it was hard to hone, with her regular blind eye she could hear everything half a Kilometre each way of course the sounds at the extremes came as muffles and she could focus on one area. With the Shistune however it could stretch about four miles in Diameter, it was amazing. This was hard though every sound fought to be heard and they came at her like a herd of stampeding bulls. It hurt her head.

She could smell the bakery in the town, she could smell the waste being dumped into the sea, she could smell the salt in the air stronger than anyone else, and it was utterly awe inspiring. Then she smelt something in the town a smell she knew as well as anyone?s she grinned as she waited for the girl, deactivating the Shitsume.


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

It seemed like the boy didn't understand what he said about being smart...

Maybe Kyo would have to teach him, that idiots did not make good ninjas, just good distractions for those that are better than them! Kyo watched as the electrical voltage didn't bring him to his knees Kyo began to do hand signs, but then his hand signs were being interrupted by the idiot throwing him up into the air...

Kyo smirked, he was trying to make him let go of Phoenix Tail....

Then so be it, once Kyo slammed into the ground, he released Phoenix Tail from his waist but as soon as he did. Phoenix Tail began to glow and Kyo stood up as he unleashed the seal on the bird.

Soon a burst of electrical currents began to unleash in the sky and though the wires that was around the idiot legs. The phoenix had arisen...

"I really hate those legs Phoenix..."Kyo said,"Pull them..."

Soon even more wires came out of the birds body, as they latched on to the boys separate legs. Quickly the Phoenix began to pull them apart each time yanking the legs further and further apart...

The Phoenix release a yell into the sky as Kyo had made it way on it back...

"And you to make sure.."Kyo snapped his fingers and soon the bird had even more wires  come out of its body and latch on both of the boys arm, yanking them the same way Kyo was yanking his legs


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Collectors of souls, I offer my heart!_

It was then she remembered who this man was... Back on that night in Sunagakure when she was barely thirteen. They jumped off Edie's summon, only to see a red-haired man and his darling wife laying in eachother's blood. It was a sickening sight that brought disgust to her face with every thought.

"But don't worry. I'm not doing this to look out for you, or protect you or anything like that. I'm asking you to help me... Because I can't do it on my own. But I'm not gonna stop until he kills me."

"And that's never going to happen, is it?" She replied instantly with a soft chuckle. "You're too stubborn to die..."

"Touching, but neither of you are living!" Hanzo roared as he lept over them, launching an assault on Date. The blonde immediately went on the defensive, tossing her scythe behind her so she could cartwheel away, catching her weapon afterwards. Hanzo found himself overwhelmed by Date's impressive taijutsu skills, allowing the man to be left wide open.

"He's open, get him!"

"Hmph~!" Tifa spiralled forward, uttering the chant of the angels as she did. Raising her scythe, Hanzo was right in her target area. He was a dead man. He was going to get everything he deserved!

"Magistri animas servorum Etro! Offero tibi pectus!"

With the final word escaping her lips, Tifa smashed her scythe down on to Hanzo. If the technique hit, the man would be cut cleanly in half in a bloody display, and his soul sliced into smithereens.

{-----}​ 

*Lyra Murasaki*

Here she was again...

On her way to meet Rika.

It was a situation that reeked with deja vu. They'd been on countless missions, but this one was different. Rika invited her on a 'Certain Mission' as she called it, but Lyra had no idea what it was about. However, Rika was one of her closest friends so even someone like Lyra couldn't say no.

"Rika! Long time no see!" she greeted casually, saying things that a boy typically would. Lyra held out her fist for Rika to touch, before flipping her hair back. "Where we off to?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

She was making two icecream sundaies fir two different groups in the Cafe. "Have a nice birthday and a good day" Akina said to the customer that was paided her for her hard work. She went back to work as she started making shaved ice for another customer, Akina was thinking that it was a bussy day for ice creame, milkshakes and shaved ice. She made a platter of shaved ice with different types of syrups on it. She was thinking did her brother tried to ruin her life all this time, Akina was thinking as she was making a ice cream cake. She thoght to herself, been blown off a moutain side and been almost raped by him as I ripped out his appendix and a few broken ribs. "Order up on the shave ice and almost done with the ice cream cake." "You must be a cood chef as I don't get tips like this every day" the owner said to her. She was wondering if her brother was coming into this cafe later as he enjoyed her cooking as erll as these customers and the pleasure of the owner getting some bussiness in this town. She had a few more orders her way and needed to hurry up and finish the ice cream cake and also the other orders thats she had to complete to make ever one happy.


----------



## River Song (Aug 10, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

Her head didn’t turn round as she was greeted by Lyra, she pretended she was ignoring her. Her face in her hands so it looked like she was crying, the suddenly Rika turned around and pounced onto Lyra, tackling her down to the ground.

“Well Rose isn’t this familiar, all we need is an explosive tag on your forehead and it’d be complete.” She chuckled as she imitated what she done coming up three and a half years ago, she placed a kiss on her forehead but this was not the patronizing kiss this was a one of love and kindness.

Getting up of Lyra she dusted herself down she sat down onto the ground taking a scroll out of her pocket. Opening it there was lots of words and Rika’s notes scrawled across the edges of it. “Okay basics of this mission, it’s a mission to gain a summoning, one reason I asked you is because you’ve done it before.” She said Indicating to Lyra “Reason two is I may need your help finding the place and dealing with ‘obstacles’ the reason I was in Suna during the branded revolution was because I was looking for files about who had someone them. I found none but I’ve also checked the Fuzen files, I found someone who used to work in the libraries in Kumo and she tells mne there is no knowledge of anyone using this summon. But that contradicts things because locals have spotted things over the years that are identical to Baihumon and recently I was told that there is a woman who lives in the inhabitable mountain range where Baihumon is reported to live. Its all very suspiscious.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Toshiro Hyuuga - LT*
> 
> Running through the Mountain side forcing himself on a new training which would allow him precise movement on a level beyond what he once had. He stopped only to spin and release his palm into the air pretending to strike and opponent before launching another. He was playing around with the air pretending to fight with it. It was fun and cool for him like fighting the very force of the world as he flipped over and air "atack" and pretended to dodge a barrage of them. As he played he tripped backwards stumbling down what seemed to be a hill.
> 
> ...



*Solidad LT*

She tensed a little as she heard someone approach though that person seemed to be unaware of her she they were fighting something. She shrugged that person off her mind. Though it all came back as she saw someone land near her. She raised an eyebrow at the boy with unusually white hair.

"Ugh are you okay boy? Do you need a medic?" she asked. Theboy just talked to himself to so maybe he hit his head? She approached him ready to attack if need be but that was not her plan. 



Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel *
> 
> Akina slipped away from the group she had a sense that nobody wants her around nor married. The only person to noticed was Hakro. Akina kept walking intill she was on the moutainside she sat down next to the river as Cheza walked up to her. "Why are you up here all by your self?" "In this river I see nothing and that is what I feel like and I guessed what kiri people think about it, they never changed. Diana is jeoulous as ever and I felt like I mde my self a fool in front of Darius." "Kiri people are different, it is not where they come from it is the person inside. I am still a member of that illage and I am native as ever and Vincent still hold his anger for Kiri." "YOu will always be part of the forests Cheza, I am still nobody but flows like the empty river." "You don't look good, you need to relax for the baby coming." "I am up for a few shots, you care to joined me." "Finally we taste Hakro's wine" Cheza pop a cork on a bottle and took a shot, Akina shighed and took a shot of the wine knowing this is not going to be good.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

"Hell yea i want to kick their asses more your sisters no offense." Diana said. 
"Its not that i don't like her its just i don't like this idead. At such a young age getting married? Was this all during the years you guys traveled?" whoring themselves out she thought. Rude thoughts yes she knew but at this moment she was consumed by hate and sadness. 

"To just through out your life soo young. Marrage is a serious thing. It should not be done on a whim." she mutered.

*Darius*

Darius rather hurt the guy than Akina because he felt it was the guys fault. Girls were delicate sometimes in mind and for a guy to take advantage off that was sick. He was ready to pumble the guy. He kept that secret though as he hated being rude for no reason than his own.

"Excuse us we didn't mean to be rude." he apologized.

"Well i did..." Diana muttered loudly.

"Its just that in Kiri we are taught ...well we were taught the old ways as you can see by my sister as she shows it unlike i do but those ways are still in me. We go by the whole marrage is sacred and no divorces stuff like that and were just worried about your sister. This is a big choice.....was she tricked or something by the guy?" he added the last part with slight irritation. He was truthful though. His mom did teach them like that.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"You are not being rude you are sharing your oppions on a subject from others part of the world. After what happen between me and my sister, please don't rip me apart my sister already did that so forget your anger for now. Anyway she wanted to run back into Darius arms as I saw the hatrid in her blue eyes for me. The only to get out of a marriage is too kill yourself or kill the person. Maybe she was tricked as she got sick for a infection I took her to a clienic she had a fever and she may not know what the guy was doing to her."  He took a few more drags on his cigrette as he released the smoke. "This did not happen three years again and before Suna was attacked." He was going to leave out the rest about Akina as that was not as the old ways as you can't have children till you were marry, "We all are worry about her, but I think she made up her mind, and another reason to ruin her happyness for she can make some wiser choices later."

*Akina Ezel *

Akina was still staring at th river as a cold wind past her hair, she felt Cheza hand on her shoulder. She thought it was going to snow up here. "It is going to snow on the moutain side or just form ice." "I don't care I can freeze and nobody would care." "Not true, you will see the wonders of how a snow flake float as soft and wonderful as anyone and be soft and thought like the snow storm that is appearing. The wind picked up and snow started to fall on the moutain. "We need to get you inside before anything else cause you to lose the baby and you could also die." Cheza picked Akina up and walked down the moutain and back to the cabin. Akina was feeling no emotion right now as she just sat outside in a chair outside the cabin in the coldness. One of Cheza's wolf jumped into Akina's laped to keep her warm as long as she stayed out here.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_Goodnight Sweet Prince_









​
*== Arriving in Konohagakure forest ==*

This is what Sanu had waited for, it seemed so long ago he saw his face. Well not his face it was covered by a mask and emotionless mask of darkness. The Kaguya looked into his eyes hoping to finally gain who he loved back to him. He smiled a genuine smile the first that he had given since being a little child. He wanted to close the distance but with each step Miraki drew back and raised his hand senbon between each finger. Sanu was confused he didn't know what was happening. The Kaguya looked at the person he loved with all his heart and soul and wanted to know why that person wasn't just gonna jump in to his arms.

" Miraki it's me......Sanu what's wrong please tell m-- "

" SILENCE!!!! You have done crimes toward branded and as a captain it is my duty to kill you...."

Sanu was struck his heart pained from the pain of being shot down in his request for love. Miraki stared back at his love anger fueling him as he stepped forward. His mask had shown no emotion yet Miraki's real darkness was growing tangible. In a quick movement he was upon Sanu they both exchanged attacks. Sanu used his left hand as a sheild to intercept the senbon being stabbed at him. They stung seeing as they seemed to be hyoton infused in nature. 

" Your and idiot I tell you to leave and never come back! Yet what do you do you barrel towards the heart of my homeland the heart of the branded I care so much for! Your life means nothing! Nothing at all compared to the people who need me!!!! Now turn tail and run little boy this is no place for you especially when you have no one to protect you this time! "

Sanu was shocked by the words spewed so venomously towards him by the boy he loved. The kaguya shook his head and stood firm upon his ground before grabbing the hand of the person he loved and spun them over his shoulder while twisting his body to send Miraki into a tree. 

" SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!! I WILL BRING YOU WITH ME KICKING AND SCREAMING IF I HAVE TOO!!!!....So just come with me Miraki. "

The boy flipped in mid -air and landed feet first on the tree before flipping off of it. His stare intensified by the righteous drivel his ears had just consumed from this boy.

" Sanu the only reason your alive is and error in judgement. Yes I loved you you.....no I still love you yet love has nothing to do with the mission....I must complete my missions and I thank you for returning to me so I can do so......Before you die I'll tell you the truth....my name is Miraki Neama my name is Jade Yuki "

The rain had began to pour this storm had suddenly appeared out of nowhere. Sanu looked on as he tried to speed over to Jade yet something was wrong. Jade was just standing there gather chakra into his palm and with a thunderous roar it had awoken.

RANTON: RASENDORI!!!!

Sanu couldn't react fast enough and within a split second the fight was over before it had even started.......

*== See First post for the continued of this ==​*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Hanzo split into a splash of water, instantly being evaporated by the power of the Soul Hunter.  Water clone...  Two can play that game.  Hanzo immediately leaped from the treeline toward the two young ninja, but Date shot toward Tifa and covered her before throwing down a a flash bomb.  "Raauugh!"  Hanzo fell to the ground covering his eyes.  Date immediately followed up with two Shadow Clones, one of them transforming into Tifa.  "Come."  He took her hand and vanished, leading her into the trees.  Hanzo eventually regained his sight, looking up to see Date and Tifa, also blinded by the flash, or at least pretending to be.

"NOW, DIE!"

He rushed forward, aiming a punch with both hands toward each Shadow Clone.  He punched them both in the face, getting a mere smirk from Date.  "Gotcha."  He performed a seal and both clones exploded at point blank range.  When the dust settled the armor was gone and Hanzo was sitting in the middle of a small crater, bleeding a bit.  Only something wasn't right.

"He's... a girl?"



"SON OF A BITCH!  SNEAKY BULLSHIT, YOU BASTARDS!  COME OUT AND FIGHT!"

Date watched her closely.  His armor was gone, did that mean he was faster?  "Alright Tifa.  Let's play this smart.  He...  She may have been held back by the armor, and she may have been aided by the armor.  We don't know."


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

He didn't say anything...

Kei stopped fighting it, she knew what they were thinking out there. That Durga was a risk, that soon Durga would eat her soul and Kei Aosuki would be no more. Kei grabbed his shirt and nuzzled deeply into his shirt. She didn't want to admit, she didn't want to realize the fate that was chosen for her was the fate of her being alone...

Soon she felt his arms around her...

Kei head snapped up but it was stopped by his chin, "Now i know how that damn brat felt..."he said,"You are really warm...I bet he felt this way when you held him..."

Koji? Kei didn't say anything, she was still confuse about Vanitas. He smelt like him, he wasn't Koji? But at the same time he was? Kei looked down as she felt herself mold into Durga...

"Did you know...I choose this form after Koji Kazama left you."he said,"You were so distruat by him leaving that it was sad..."

Kei giggled,"Bringing up the past Durga? I did so many bad things...Koji Kazama...He was the only good thing that happened to me."she said as she closed her eyes, a bright light signalling her that reality wanted her back 

"...I wanted to protect the girl that held those innocent look on the world...But I failed."he said as his arms squeezed her tighter,"I failed...And now I know how he felt..."

...

Silence....

Kei didn't fight it, she felt Durga shiver...

"I don't want to die...Not yet..."

Kei felt something in her twinge,"Not yet..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina finished her shift of ice crame dessert and she was a bit happy as she sit down and enjoyed the sun on her back and the ice cream in her hands. Hakro came up. Akina held the ice creamed away from his wolves. "It is hot every where we go and I thought it would snow I was doubting it." "Let's go to the coldest moutains as your wolves would not have a problem about being freeze out and playing in snow again." "You want to go back up there, sure why not and you have four swords instead of three and control them all at one. We have to travel a few days to get up there and also bring your white dress that was ment for your wedding to be the warmest thing and also your other winter clothes would do too." They left to travel back to their cabin in Fuzen to pack for the cold hard country they were going to and change clothes fpr colder weather. THey started to travel again as they felt the snow storm hit their faces on top of a moutin side as they took shetal in a cave intill the snow storm was over.


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Her eyes fluttered open....

Yet she didn't move, she already felt pressure on her wrist and her legs. Kei eyes shifted, she was able to see every detail and crack in the ceiling above her. The scent of fear was new to her nose, but it smelt almost delicious like a nice warm cake, it was new almost causing her stomach to growl...

_"You are awake child..."_the voice of the elder rung in her ear,_"Do you have control of that beast?"_

Kei looked at where the voice was coming from, and the girl that had those wires was right next to the old lady. The hair that Kei clearly ripped out was beautifully noticeable, that caused Kei to smile. She finally looked at herself and it seemed that her claws retracted and Durga was in a corner...Kei sat up...

"Durga says fuck off old hag."she smirked as she heard a scruffle from the girl,"....Give me back my weapon...Please."Kei requested

"Why would we do that?"Miku asked,"You almost went ballistic!"

Kei rolled her eyes,"Was I talking to you!?"Kei snapped

_"Miss Kei...You know what I am going to say right? Its best for you to stay away from that weapon..."_


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Mission Briefing_

After the two greeted, they sat down to discuss the basics of the mission. Rika explained that it was all tied to why she was in Sunagakure, and that she's looking for a creature called the 'Baihumon'. From the sounds of it, they'd be heading all the way to Kumogakure which was under Branded control. Rika wasn't joking when she said there would be obstacles to deal with...

"So you brought me because I'm an angel? That's smart (!)," she chuckled with a playful tone, nudging Rika slightly. "So, Kumogakure? We're going to have to be careful. A lot of reports from the Angels detail that the Branded have been building labs in the mountain ranges of Kumogakure, and that they may be building another base of some sort. We have to be extremely careful Rika. If we find anything out of our league... We're gonna have to go home."

Lyra stood up, wearing a white tank top and sugar brown shorts with a chocolate belt and black combat boots. Her dark brown locks were tied into a messy bun, and her expression was a cocky smile.

"What're we waiting for?"

{----}​ 
*Tifa Warholic*
_A sudden twist...!?_

"He's... a girl?"
"He's... a girl?"

With the armor cracked and the dust cleared, what was left lying in the destroyed hole of land was a well endowed female with metallic-like silver locks and sharp eyes. The tiny holes among the trees let the light creep through, creating a net of light above the group.

"*SON OF A BITCH! SNEAKY BULLSHIT; YOU BASTARDS! COME OUT AND FIGHT!*"

The two watched from behind the bushes as Hanzo went on a rampage. Tifa wasn't even sure to refer to Hanzo as a female or a male... Maybe she was a female the whole time but was just hiding as a male? Does that mean she was still Date's aunt? Or were they related or not? Tifa couldn't even remember.

"Alright Tifa. Let's play this smart. He... _She_ may have been held back by the armor, and she may have been aided by the armor. We don't know."

"The armor was clearly a defense," Tifa declared, her Soul Hunter deactivated and back to a small coin in her hands. "We know her jutsus revolve around the Wind and Water elements... Both our strength and weakness. On the other hand, my kenjutsu and ninjutsu are better while you're faster Date. Blitz the bitch and I'll smack her, allowing _you_ the honours to finish her off."

Persuming he'd agreed, the teen didn't even give him a chance to voice his opinion. Standing up, fists clenched and her soulful blue eyes locked on their target, the 'blonde bombshell' as she was often called was already figuring out her first move. Hanzo was probably still recovering from that attack, and a twin blitz would be perfect. Maybe even a cartwheel kick followed on by a butterfly rhino.

"Go, Date!"



"SON OF A BITCH!  SNEAKY BULLSHIT, YOU BASTARDS!  COME OUT AND FIGHT!"

Date watched her closely.  His armor was gone, did that mean he was faster?  "Alright Tifa.  Let's play this smart.  He...  She may have been held back by the armor, and she may have been aided by the armor.  We don't know."[/quote]


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina felt something punched her in the stomache, she thought the baby had moved and she felt so excited. The wolves were excited to. Hakro was at the emouth of the cave listing to the strong wind as it was dieing down. "We are almost there to Yuki and we can warm up as we enjoyed the snow as well." Hakro, Akina and Hakro wolves ventured out of the cave and continuing their journey to Yuki as the snow got deep and Hakro wolves were excited about being cooled down. He looked back to help Akina as Hakro and his wolves were used to the snow. Akina smiled as this place was perfect and cold at the same time. Hakro and his wolves got serious as they walked by a mansion. They enter to dry off and Akina was wondering who lived here and if they could stay for a bit. "Who lives here?" "Maybe no one and we can make it our home." Akina doubt it as she felt another punch in her stomache, she put her hands on her stomache and sat down taking short breaths at a time. "Just warm and we can explored after you rest and the baby stops kicking you in the stomache." "I rather have her mocving inside of me instead of not moving at all that could mean she could be dead, bro and I don't want that." Hakro was thinking you probly messed it up when you had that two shots off my wind, he kept quiet as he looked around at the huge mansion.


----------



## River Song (Aug 10, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

?Well I am quite a smart person Rose? she said nudging her back. ? It isn?t nescesarily because your an angel because I can hold my own in combat. The only reason Kyo hasn?t tried to recruit me is because one I?d refuse and two I?d crack his fucking skull open. I?m beginning to believe he?s terrified of me; he avoids me like the bubonic plague.? She continued brining out a map.

Pointing to a point she explained ?It?s in the Zhenji mountain range, as far as I know the branded haven?t reached there yet but they have sent scouts which have all disappeared, of course these were untrained boys conscripted from the villages. That?s all I could find out. The reason it?s taken the branded so long to get around to it is because the mountains are treacherous.? She said smiling at Lyra in a we?re fucked way?

She heard the bell tower chime 3 times telling her it was three o?clock. THE EXACT TIME THE BOAT WAS TO LEAVE!! Jumping up she heard the steam boat move out of the harbour, its engines chugging along ?I hope you can swim Rose because we need to catch that boat.? Rika exclaimed as she ran towards the cliff and in one swift  movement the jamp off, plunging twenty feel into the ice cold water, battling against the tide she resurfaced, swimming towards the boat.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Loving End*
Warning:Contains Ecchi

Jade looked into the defeated Kaguya's eyes they were as warm and the same on the night they first made love with each other. He was amazingly resiliant on top of being a great lover he was hit with Jade's most powerful jutsu and died yet he didn't let go. Even the raiton wasn't enough Sanu's will and Jades love brought him back. The Yuki didn't know what it was about Sanu that made him go wild once he gets closer to the younger boy it's like a genjutsu is cast upon him. He craves and wants Sanu's attention his body aching with need to be held by the person he loved. It was a feeling long since forgotten by him, it was love in its most pure form. 

As Sanu tried to sit up Jade began to straddle Sanu's hips in and attempt to caress the younger before forcing and embracing hug upon him. Sanu wasn't confused yet weak from nearly dying he couldn't exactly push his love off of him, his hormones were acting up and the closer jade was the more heat was felt. The rain was pouring down harder then before yet the heat Jade gave off was intoxicating and made the Kaguya want a deeper and rougher connection with the Yuki like before. There clothes were already stained with blood that was enough for Sanu to began to relieve himself of his shirt before Jade began to fiddle with his Belt.

Sanu was using his Death materia chakra pushing it throughout his body helping a purple tint of chakra to encase him. Jade didn't care of this new armor around his love as they were finally disrobed together on the ground. Sanu with his new found strength began to attack the lips of his love, his tongue once again fighting for entrance into his love. Jade had no problem allowing entrance but attacked back there tongues melding into and endless war over governing the other's mouth. The saliva cascading around there lips as they had become animalistic in there love towards each other. They were each others drug never ceasing upon the other wanting to stay in this euphoric state forever. 

Roaming hands gripping there others back hoping to be held closer to the others skin as the rain hit there skin the heart they needed dominating all over thoughts. The Kaguya had changed there positions twisting around allowing his Yuki lover to have his bare back in the mud. There eyes were locked together seeing as tonight there was going to be another confrontation,of the sexual kind.

*== Fade To Black ==*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 10, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date nodded, immediately moving when she was done talking.  He shot out of the trees, performing handseals.  "Magen ? Jigoku Gouka no Jutsu - Demonic Illusion ? Hell Fire Technique!"  Hanzo saw herself being burned alive, but quickly shook the Genjutsu.  However, the moment's hesitation was all Date really needed.  He was directly in front of Hanzo.  "Hyah!"  He aimed a powerful kick to her chin, sending her skyward.  "Tifa, now!"


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Soul Swapping_

"Hmm. Recent Fuzen reports suggest the Branded have an Earth Specialist to deal with that, but that's all we know about this member. We may encounter him or her later on," Lyra sighed, realising the situation they was in. They hadn't even arrived at their destination yet Lyra was having her doubts.
_*
DING DONG*_

"I hope you can swim Rose because we need to catch that boat!" Rika declared as she leaped off the cliff, diving into the icy cold waters. Lyra was quick to protest, not even thinking to do the same. The boat wasn't that far out, only a hop away. Lyra could see the driver open, and had an idea.

"You should've consulted me first idiot!" Lyra yelled, before forming an infamous seal in her hands, aiming it towards the driver.

*MIND TRANSFER TECHNIQUE!*

Lyra's lifeless body collapsed to the ground as the boat stopped. The captain was now in control of the Murasaki, their senses linked and Lyra's soul the dominant one.

"Right! Now to turn turn this boat around!" he smirked, turning the boat around to head for the cliff. He allowed Rika to get on, before Lyra released the jutsu and returned to her body. Once that was done, she jumped down on to the boat, catching her balance a little.

"See? I'm more useful than you think."

{----}​
*Tifa Warholic*
_Breakthrough!_










​ 
Date launched his assault, delivering a deadly combination of genjutsu and swift taijutsu skills. While this was going on, Tifa was stood behind a tree as a glowing white seal began to form on the ground below her, made of enchanting patterns and kaleidoscopic seals.

"Brynhildr do cor, et servum Etro dea flammis!"

A multi-coloured flame errupted on her right fist, burning full of passion and anger. Every emotion in her mind was displayed in this assortment of colours. Lighting up the forest with her heart, delivering the final blow of the soul.

That is the meaning of Extalia. This is the meaning of a Soul Hunter!

"Tifa, now!"

"Gratiae salutaris noster, _*MARIA!*_"

The girl dashed forward, her fist burning brighter than ever. Hanzo's body was spiralling through the air from Date's herculean kick, and now Tifa would smash this bitch's face in! 

"Prohibent profanum animas Valhalla sancti *MICHAELIS!*" With every chant she uttered, the flame increased in strength, growing larger each second. The blessings of the angels of Valhalla all in one fist... Too much chakra was spent. It was all or nothing.

"Unleash sancti iudicium _*CATHARINA!*_"

Her fist swings around, just centimeters away from Hanzo's face. A loud smash before---!

*BOOOOM!*​


----------



## River Song (Aug 11, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*
_Flash! Bam! Alakazam!_

MIND TRANSFER TECHNIQUE!

Interesting, she never knew that Rose was a Yamanaka. Lifting herself onto the boat sle sighed, it was a 6 hour boat trip to Kumo, Rika didn?t particularly care for being off land, she always liked something solid underneath her feet.
She looked to Lyra ?I know your useful, but it?s still a nice adrenaline rush you should try extreme sports? she winked. The captain was now looking at them in a ?what the fuck? kind of way. Rika flashed him a brief smile before bundling Rose of to the stairs that lead to the lower floors. The boat was a ferry and bellow its decks there was a bar a game room, a cafeteria and a lounge. The boat was just starting to leave the closed in harbour when a large wave hit it sending Rika into the side of the wall, her balance was terrible on boats. She didn?t care for any form of air travel either; she?d rather swim and grow wings.

Sitting down on the fake leather couch in the lounge she sighed, her sea sickness was kicking in. Ordering a decaffe late Rika began to sing attempting to distracte herself from the swaying of the boat ?I was walking along, minding my business. When the outs of the Orange Coloured Sky _FLASH!  BAM!  ALAKAZAM!_ Wonderful you came by? 

Sipping her coffee she slung her head back against the rest. She could hear a boat approaching but she couldn?t concentrate on it she was trying too busy trying to not throw up. Then there were three consecutive gunshots and Rika began to smell blood, Pirates. She stood up before she stumbled to the side holding her head. Determined though she began to make her way to the ladder  that would lead them to the deck.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2011)

*Vanitas LT*

*"ARGH!!!!!!!!"*His body was getting stretched by Kyo's wires, he was essentially caught in a metal spider web. It was something out of medieval times as his limbs were on fire at the joints and tendons. Kyo was threatening to pull Vanitas apart. Such brutality was something Vanitas had never seen in any of his memories. And he had a pet Phoenix that wasn't a summoning but a manifestation of his sword.

Vanitas had to think fast or lest he end up getting all of his important limbs torn off. There wasn't anyway to get out of this predicament unscathed. If he activated the Void Gear he would be fighting on borrowed time. He could overpower Kyo and his pet bird but it would cost him in the long term. The other option was not a pleasant one and he would be handicapped in a different way.

*Kukukukukuku*

"I don't like this plan at all." Vanitas began to pull tightly on the wires. He hollered in anguish as he pulled against the resistance of the wires.

*CLICK*

*POP*

"AHHH!!!!!!"He screamed as he dislocated the joints in both his arms. He plummeted down to the ground in a free fall as his arms came free of the metal wires of the Phoenix Tail. He landed on his right arm able to knock it back in it's socket upon impact with the ground.

*Kukukukukuku*

He was beginning to feel a sense of delirium set in from the intense pain he coursing through his body. His right arm was lit ablaze, the flames cascading wildly around his arm like a tornado.

*"HIKEN!!!"* He thrust his fist in the direction of the wires. A column of fire exploded from Vanitas arm, the heat produced by the attack was somewhere in the neighborhood of 1500 degrees celsius. The flames ate right through the metal wires of the Phoenix Tail freeing Vanitas completely. He cocked back his fist one more time and rocketed it forward, this time with more intensity, so much so that his body slid back from the recoil as he fired another shot of his Fire Fist towards Kyo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 11, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei opened the sliding door to the kitchen, which released a heavenly aroma into the rooms of the mansion. Behind ReiMei was a grand table filled with delictible sweets and savory delights as well, all organized neatly on the table and artistically arranged on their plates and in their bowls.

The bird's nest stew was beautiful as it sat on the table its aroma was sweet and it was bright and glimmering from the chandeliers on the roof of the kitchen. The barbacued short ribs looked amazing their brown coat of barbecue leaving a lustrious shimmer on the surface of the meat.

And not only that their were sweets organized around the table as well. Pan fried rice cakes were carefully organazied so they fanned out on the platter on which they lie. Tamirisu was bright pink from the strawberries and smelled faintly of liquor. 

Platters with steaks were elegantly surrounded by fried eggs. And bottles of wine were sat carefully in the center of the table near the freshly baked bread, and rolls. Butter pats sat nicely by the bread and sweet cinnamon rolls were placed to compliment the breads, and rolls. 

ReiMei had place to massive platters of various cheezes on thetable so each side had one. 

He then proceeded to light candles on the table as he dimmed the lights before stepping out of the kitchen quietly.

*C**reek...*

ReiMei heard the older built door on the mansion open as he walked from the kitchen to see his fiance and her brother.

"Right on time hun.

ReiMei smiled delighted with his luck today. 

"I lied to you Akina, I was never planning to marry you in Fuzen but here in Yuki."

" had been gone for a month fixing up this mansion for you me and our child."

ReiMei walked over to Akna getting down on his knees and gently kissing Akina's bloated stomach. He then rose to his feet and kissed Akina softly on her lips wrapping his arms around her waist. And after he kissed akina he turned To Hakro and bowed politely.

"And nice to see you too Hakro."

ReiMei took their coats and lead them into the lvining room which was decorated very nicely and had a nice view of the snow falling from the oversized windows of the mansion.

"Baby here is where I want to start our new life. Not as Mayonaka or Ezel. But as a different clan.  Let's make our own clan Akina, and make this viallge our new home. It's far from any other ninja countires and is very peaceful, and beautiful."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 11, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

akina felt the baby moved slightly in her stomache as ReiMei kissed her stomache then kissed her on the lips as they walked in to the living room. Akina playful punch him in thee arm. "You don't know how worry that I was worry about you." Acting like she was mad, but not really atleast she heard his voice again. "I would love to live up here with you and start a new clan. I don't know about the peace up here in the snow country but it is beautiful and peaceful hoping the war will not get up here or the branded, Hotstuff." Hakro's wolves smelled food and their tails start wagging. "Are you planning to have a feast today or something, I smelled something good?" He growled at his wolves to controled them not to go wild over food. "Are you planning something today, instead of my arrived that I don't know about." "Your wedding day and what day that is going to be and we have to find a doctor soon, it been too long since Akina saw a mis wife or a doctor see how the baby is growing." Akina was thinking take it one day at a time as she hug ReiMei tight to her and kissed him back. Akina was thinking yikes I forgot my own wedding inside their was so much to do and to get ready as she looks flushed on her cheeks.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 11, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Tifa slammed the attack into Hanzo, creating a huge explosion.  However, she wasn't killed so easily.  Hanzo's body was torn asunder, completely destroyed, but in the next instant she was fine, standing a far distance away from them.  She was breathing heavily, and with his Sharingan Date saw that her chakra had taken a huge plummet, leaving her with barely anything.  Date's eyes were wide with shock.  _How the Hell is she still alive?_  Hanzo gritted her teeth and turned to leave.  "I'll finish you off later."  With that, she vanished, leaving a confused Date.

He sighed and stood up.  "And she gets away.  Again.  Whatever, she can't keep running forever.  Eventually I'll cut her down and be done with it."  He scratched the back of his head before looking over at Tifa.  "Well, we're already at an inn, we may as well go and rest.  Unfortunately, my chakra pool isn't as massive as yours, so what little jutsu I used already has me at less than half.  Come on."  He took her hand and lead her into the inn, finding a room that was less, destroyed.  He opened a door and looked at the bed.  It seemed to suitable enough.  "There you go, Tifa, a fresh bed for you."


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

*Sanu Kaguya*

His heart seemingly aching as he fell into the despair that was his emotions. He was almost killed in Sunagakure, he lost a potential friend, and Vanitas has gone and disappeared. The Kaguya was all alone again the very darkness he wanted to escape was creeping back onto him. As he laid in the sands he looked into the sky the clouds were floating there a heavenly reminder of the beauty of the world. Sanu couldn't help thinking about what he was going to do next he was seemingly abandoned once again.

_What is there to do now!? Everyone is gone and it seems like there never gonna come back! Why does everyone leave me.....why am I always forsaken.....why is it always me who has to feel suck pain all the time.....someone tell me why....._

Sanu was defeated he was so tired of everything including his own life seeing as it was meaningless. As he rose to his feet from his lying position he dusted himself off making sure to get ride of all the sand he had accumulated when he was lying in it. The directions were sound to him that Fuzengakure wasn't that fair a distance away from where he was. Without even a second thought he began to run at his top speed the air and everything else around him began to pass him by his top speed leaving a large uproar of sand as he blasted forward. 

_Being abandoned once more makes me a refugee ince again.....I guess I should go back to the one place I see as home. I just hope that I won't be revered as a criminal when I return there._

The speed he had achieved had to be around Mach 1 as he shredded the sand and even the very ground as he made his way into the Fuzengakure forest in no time flat. As he speed forward he pushed off the ground gripping onto a tree before flipping himself off of it. Still gaining momentum he quickly hopped tree to tree instead of one branch at a time it seemed as if he were flying only touching one branch before floating a certan distance. With his speed and skill the Kaguya slide past the gate unnoticed by Fuzen security. Once within the city all seemed to be well.

He flowed through the main walk not in a rush yet not willing to slow himself. Without even noticing it he fell into a girl they both fell over and he landed square between her breasts. It was weird this had been the third time in his life his face was full of a womens breasts. Now any other boy would have been overjoyed at such luck yet Sanu was just annoyed.


----------



## Laix (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Confused!_

There was a huge hole at the inn, but there was noone to take care of it now Hotaru had killed the inn keeper so they weren't tracked. So much had happened in just the past 24 hours it was almost too much to take in. The smell of damp wood and out-of-date food stained the air, making it not the most pleasant place. She was tempted to just go back to Fuzen.

"There you go, Tifa. A fresh bed for you," Date smiled as he opened the door, revealing a damp room. It was cold and looked like it wouldn't be pleasant to stay in. But her mind had other ideas now.

_This is your chance Tifa! Say it! Say it you fucking idiot!_

"Umm... _Date_... I-"

_*WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?* Take deep breaths, turn around and suggest somewhere more private or something!_

"Shouldn't we go somewhere more... _Private?_" she suggested, her nervous emotion clear through her voice. Though realising how direct her sentence was, she immediately spoke again, getting all flustered. "I-I mean umm-... This place doesn't seem too nice and it's k-kinda dangerous around here. We should go to a nicer inn towards Fuzen!"

Fustrated, the girl clawed at her hair before reaching for his hand, squeezing it and leaving the inn with haste. Already they could see a much larger, nicer inn with what looked like a hot springs in the distance. The place they was just inn stunk of the dead.

After ten minutes or so of walking in silence with a flustered Tifa, the two eventually arrived at the entrance of the inn which was much more luxurious then the other one. It wasn't made of tacky wood and there was plenty of noise coming from it, indicating that it was quite popular.

"What I wanted to say was uh... We should get some privacy~"

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki*​ _Turn of Events_

As Lyra recovered her stance, Rika let out a sigh before speaking to the Murasaki. 
"I know your useful, but it's still a nice adrenaline rush. You should try extreme sports-"
"And you should be more careful!" Lyra snapped, before finally breaking into a relieved smile. 

Her eyes glanced over to the captain who was looking at them like he'd just seen a ghost. The girls flashed him identical smiles, before Rika bundled Lyra down the stairs that lead to the lower floors of the ferry. It was luxurious, and she had a feeling they may get in trouble if the captain ever recalls his memories.

Lyra wondered how Rika would fare in air ships, with the girl stumbling around at the slightest bump while most other passengers weren't fazed at all.

"I was walking along, minding my business when the outs of the Orange Coloured Sky- *FLASH! BAM! ALAKAZAM!* Wonderful you came by~"

Why on earth was this girl singing? Lyra raised an eyebrow of interest as Rika wobbled on the couch, singing herself to an enternal nightmare while taking breaks to sip her cheap coffee.

"_Rika!_" Lyra chuckled, giving the woman a light slap on the cheek. "You need to snap outta this-"

_*BANG!*_​ 









​
Loud screams ensued, hurting Lyra's ears. Her eyes glanced around, wondering what was going on. 

"What the hell was that!? Wait, Rika!" Lyra reached out to her friend who was making her way up to the top deck. Many of the people in the lounge had taken cover under the tables, while a couple pirates made their way down the stairs. Rika was dealing with them upstairs, while Lyra was left with them in the lounge.

"Get down on tha' ground and empty ya ol' valuables!" The man chirped with joy, a rather lively pirate compared to the stereotype. Many of the civillians did just this, while Lyra let out a slight chuckle, leaning against the bar.

"And what if I don't?" she asked with a cocky smile, one that infuriated the pirate.
"Then I'll blow ya' brains owt!" he yelled, waving the small black pistole around. The regular, defenseless people were scared shitless, but for a shinobi it was nothing new. Lyra reached into her back pocket, pulling out a small identity card.

"Lyra Murasaki, Fuzen Angel. You're under arrest by the Village of Fuzen for death threats and attempted robbery," she announced, the man starting to panick a littl.e

"A-A Fuzen ... Angel? This'll b-be fun!" he croaked, before pointing his gun at her, while Lyra simply pointed the infamous Yamanaka handseals at him.

*MIND TRANSFER TECHNIQUE!*​ 
The howling of the soul echoed through their minds as Lyra's body collapsed to the ground, while the pirate froze for a bit. Now, Lyra could see through his eyes, and everything was under control. The civillians' faces lit up with hope as they realised what had gone on.
_
Hahaha'ck! Ya' thought you got me 'eh? Nowt mate! _

_W-What!? How are you talking!?_

The pirate's body began to clutch at his head, a sign that Lyra was losing control. The man had managed to gain more control, reaching for his gun and shoving it in his stomach.

*AHHAHA! BOOM!*

*RELEASE!*

The man was bluffing, but it had forced Lyra to release the jutsu and return to her body. She kept her eyes locked on the pirate, who wasn't afraid to do anything it seemed.

"Now, gimme ya' valuables and join the hostage group mate!" The man roared with laughter as he knelt down to Lyra, stroking her chin. "Ya' quite a catch too! I may 'ave to take ya' home wid meh!"

"Like hell!" Lyra delivered a swift uppercut to the man, before pinning him down on the ground. He struggled to be let free, but Lyra had pinned him down with senbon, before whipping him with the gun, silencing him. With the man dealt with, she quickly rushed upstairs, only to see around a dozen pirates and their leader, who looked rather intimidating. 

But where was Rika?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 12, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date rose an eyebrow, following her to the inn in Fuzen.  She seemed nervous about something, but Date couldn't figure it out.  He knew girls got nervous when they thought about indecent things, but never suspected Tifa to be thinking about such shameless acts.  However, more and more it became clearer to him, to the point where he could barely contain the smile growing on his face.  His mind went to Tifa and he, holding each other while they slept.  Holy shit.  Usually he thought about her large, ahem... assets but now he was able to suppress his perversion.  However, the perverted thoughts came rushing to him at this revelation, and he decided to take the initiative.

He hooked an arm under her legs and carried her bridal style into the hotel, quickly renting out a Honey Moon suite.  He carried her up the stairs and opened the door slowly.  The room was already lit by candles and had a huge, circular bed with a curtain around it.  Rose petals led the way to the bed, horribly cliche but still adding to the mood.  The combination of nervousness he got from holding Tifa with passion, impatience, and tension made the temperature of the room rise to a fever pitch.  He laid her down gently on the bed and brought her into a fiery kiss, making their kiss at the beach seem like a peck on the cheek.  By the time their lips broke contact he was already kissing along her neck, nipping at bits of her sweet-smelling flesh.


----------



## River Song (Aug 12, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*











Rika Clambered the stairs to the top deck, throwing the doors open with a resounding thud she stepped out, there was another entrance to the lower decks so she wondered if Lyra had caught anyone going down that way.

She heard three heart beats outside while she could hear the captains and his crew inside the galley. They were Looking at Rika, she looked to pretty and too delicate to dare challenge them. She glared the down.

?I can?t go one boat ride without busting someone?s skull can I.? She shouted at them shrugging off her violet shall revealing her arms which were tense as she bawled her arms into fists.  She was to weary to use Genjutsu because of the close range it looked like she was going to have to revert to Taijutsu. 

Rika had a unique Taijustu style, it was cat-like, and included lots of spins using her strength to augment her lack of speed, not many people forced her to get into a Taijutsu battle. She ran up to the first man as he raised his gun, he fired at her and Rika grabbed hold of the railing swing herself round on them to avoid the bullet before her foot connected with his face with a resounding crack, then she raised her foot and crashed it down onto his head knocking him out.

Another man had abandoned his gun and attempted to punch Rika, grabbing his arms and putting her other one on his elbow she flipped him over, right into the awaiting see.

There was no one else on the outer decks but who she expected to be the leader was in the cabin with the captain and some of the other crew. She quietly made her way to the cabin; she could definitely smell the inference between the pirate and the crew.

Walking into the cabin she attracted the man?s attention while forming handseals ?Death? the man then began to freak out dropping the man he was holding by the scruff of the neck and his gun backing up to the end of the room.

She took out her head piece letting her hair fall down to her shoulders. It wasn?t really a head piece it was a dagger, one that had been passed down into her family for generations, she was only able to salvage it because her Father sold it for booze money and she bought it of the merchant.
Unsheafing the ornate weapon she approached the cowering pirate and with a quick movement of her list she slit his throat. Smiling he turned to the captain ?How long till we reach Kumo.?

?ha-half an hour? 

Grinning she sauntered back down to the lounge looking for Lyra. Finding her she smiled at her handy work.?Your good Rose? she winked at her? Anyway tjhe boat arrives at Kumo in half an hour, we get off the boat in twenty minutes the branded runs checkpoints to get in and out of Kumo, we?ll water walk to a safe distance before entering Kumo, Okay?


----------



## Laix (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_'To make you feel like a man~'_

She raised her hand to his face, carressing his cheek with her thumb, wiping away some dirt from the battle. To most girls it looked intimidating with a much taller man on top of you, but to Tifa she felt safe, and loved. She felt like she was the only girl in the whole fucking world that he wanted. The butterflies in her stomach wouldn't let up, and the soft moans that escaped her lips wouldn't stop as he nipped at the flesh on her neck. Her breath was hitched in her throat as her heart thumped against her chest like a brick.

Tifa pulled him into a hungry kiss, destroying his own and rolling on top of him. Her hands clawed at his shirt, daring to feel his chest. It was only a few layers of cotton between them, and she wanted to destroy that barrier. The room was silent, only his breath brushing her skin that sent goosebumps through her spine.

"Fuck this shit-"

The blonde ripped off her shirt, letting her bust contained only by a low-cut white bra burst free. Clawing at his skin, her lips planted kisses all over his body with red-hot passion, one only displayed in a man's dreams. This was a different kind of girl then before. This was one not being controlled by emotions, but a deadly cocktail of love and lust. Before she knew it, his shirt was yanked off with her herculean strength, their bodies grinding together in a smooth beat.

{----}​
*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Land of Howling Thunder_

By now, the sky had hit evening. The moon was out and the stars were  bright. The ferry was nearing the land of Kumogakure, with an estimated  twenty or so minutes to go. The Branded Patrol was clearly there, only  allowing civillians in. Now was their time to move.












"Let's go Rika," Lyra commanded as she leapt off the side of the ferry, landing swiftly on the water. With haste, she sped off for Kumogakure which was barely visible behind the misty waters. The place was crawling with Branded, and Lyra knew they'd have to do some work.

"We don't have a choice Rika. Be prepared," she warned, the noise of their feet splashing with the water echoing through the atmosphere. Now was their chance to strike with the ferry just behind. 

Lyra jumped into the air, twirling around with incredible acrobatic skills as she pulled out a wire laced with flowers and paper bombs, before tossing it straight for the group of Branded on the beach. 

*BOOOOM!*

A loud explosion was heard, creating an explosion of sand and rock. A couple Branded guards were injured, but such a simple attack wouldn't take them down. By now, they'd spotted the girls, with the commander calling his fleet to raise their arrows.

"*FIRE!*"

"Like hell!"

The bright azure flames of legend encased Lyra, forming a spinning shield and lance. The arrows were burned to dust the moment they hit Lyra, who was protecting Rika from harm as the men were far away.

"Keep running Rika! The forest is just around here!" she yelled as she picked up her pace, running to their left towards the forest. The Branded carried on shooting their arrows, ineffective against Lyra's Bellatorres power.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 12, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date was becoming overwhelmed, washed away like drift wood in the sea of sex appeal that Tifa exuded.  It hung about her like an aura, like a beautiful scent that was as loving as it was intimidating, tender as it was aggresive (), intoxicating him like sake.  He swiftly sat her up, making her straddle his waist.  He sat up as well and brought his lips back to hers, playing with and sucking on her tongue.  At one point their tongues would be dancing a kind of erotic ballet, the next, wrestling and battling for dominance.  Eventually he laid her back down on her back, lowering his lips to her waist band.  He unbottoned and unzipped her pants with his teeth and brought his hands up to slowly pull down those wretched pants.  At the same time his hot kisses began at her firm and toned stomach, his tongue gently and lovingly invading her belly button.  He trailed kisses, licks, and suckles all the way back up to her neck, which he bit down on very gently.  His body was on fire, and his mind was clouded.  He returned his lips to hers, lifting her up and off of the bed and wrapping her legs around his waist.


----------



## River Song (Aug 12, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

They leaped off the boat, landing noisily on the water, Rika preferred this to the boat, she could decide if she was going to be hit by a wave now. They moved quickly and then Lyra decided to attack the branded, what did she think she was doing.

Rika could hear the explosions but she was too far away to hear any heartbeats. Sjhe thaught angels were secretive, they don?t just attack people out of the blue, she closed her eyes her charkr pooling behind her retina?s before she opened them gain 

*SHITSUME!*

She could hear the heartbeats now there were seven of them, six standing in the front row and one behind them presumably commanding them. Rika began to plan their attack if it came to it, they would avoid arrows getting in closer, Rika could use a multiple person pain to inhabit them as Lyra incapacitates them. She had gotten better at using Pain, it cost her less chakra and she could use it on multiple people although it dilutes the effect.

*FIRE*

She crouched down about to dodge the arrows when Lyra activated something, Bellatorres, weren?t they a coven of witches or something, Rika wasn?t an expert in folklore but she remembered something mentioned about them, it was very vague.

Felling the heat caress her skin she knew that Lyra had shielded her. Sprinting to where lyra had indicated she thought she heard something, if she could see her head would snap to the side to look but then the sound and the sent vanished.

Shaking herself out of her stupor she noticed Lyra approaching. ?The place is swamped we will have to be careful, the mountain range is due north west of here.? Suddenly she stopped her entire body freezing as she heard a voice much closer than she should have aloud, she was to distracted to notice him.

?Lyra there?s someone about 200 meters behind me we he smells like a branded scout, don?t kill him, we may need to get answers of him? her body was still frozen she was ashamed at being so oblivious she had even called Lyra by her given name.


----------



## Laix (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Dawn_
*-next morning -

*The bright rays of the sun crawled on her face, the orange drapes illuminating the creamy wooden flooring. In a certain bed with it's own magenta curtains was a blonde haired beauty in the arms of her charming knight. 

Awoken from her slumber by the gleeful songs of the birds on the balcony, Tifa Warholic crawled out of bed to put her white lace underwear on before walking over to the bathroom. For some reason she felt... Different. Different from yesterday. She felt more mature after last night, but she always told herself that adult acts don't make one an adult. Even if she felt mature, there was still a part of her that felt like a little girl.

Looking in the mirror, Tifa would often ask herself what she saw. Did she see a busty blonde who was as immature as she was loose? Or a mature, defined woman who took crap from nobody? She didn't see herself as too much of either, but looking at her appearance it was hard to ignore that people would think she was a slut. Blondes with big breasts were a typical stereotype, and it was a shame people believed in stereotypes. But what could she do about it?

"Date, get outta bed! We need to return to Konoha, as I need to talk to Edie about something," Tifa announced, still referring to her mother by her real name since a few months ago. 

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki
*_Tectonic










​_​
As the girls dashed across the waters, curving around towards the side of The Land of Thunder, the arrows didn't let up. By now they weren't even reaching, so Lyra deactivated her abilities, returning her hair back to black and the blue flames evaporating.

"The place is swamped... We will have to be careful. The mountain range is due north west of here," Rika proclaimed with a serious tone to an understanding Lyra. She was about to confirm when Rika stopped dead in her tracks, her ears twitching at the voice of someone. Lyra tried to figure out what was going on, slowly turning around to see a Branded member following after them. He seemed to be wearing a regular Branded uniform, meaning he was probably a scout.

"Lyra, there's someone about 200 meters behind us. He smells like a Branded Scout, so don't kill him. We may need to get answers out of him," Rika commanded as Lyra took out a kunai in defense.

"Okay!" Lyra nodded, walking closer towards the scout. "I'll be your opponent!"
"Engaging with targets, aiming to kill," the man spoke over a headset, staying proffesional unlike many Branded members she'd met. He put together a series of handseals, causing Lyra to slowly back away with caution. 

"*Earth Release: Rising Rapture!*" The man slammed his hands down on the water, while Lyra simply laughed at him.
"We're on water mate! Earth doesn't work here!"
"Is there not earth underneath the ocean?" The man replied firmly as his jutsu took action. It somehow manipulated the tectonic plates beneath the surface, creating a large earthquake beneath them. However, it was then that it hit them.

Earthquakes underneath the ocean? That only means...

"_*RUN RIKA!*_" Lyra screamed, beginning to sprint away from the man. An incredibly large tsunami wave, easily over 100ft tall was heading towards them, threatening to swallow them whole.​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 12, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - The Day After*

His eyes calmly gazed at the person he loved still asleep within his arms. Sanu noticed there disheveled appearance as they laid on the now drying earth with there clothes covering there naked bodies. The sun was appearing within the sky searing all around the heat was unwelcome to them even after the cold they had endured. Playfully stroking the hair of his love the Kaguya awoke his Yuki, sleepily his eyes opened and a smile appeared on Jade's face. 

" Sanu "

The sound of his name being called had forced a smile onto the lips of the Kaguya." Jade did you sleep well? " Jade cuddled into Sanu's chest a content sigh escaping his lips before he spoke anew. " I'm sorry Sanu....." The answer he recieved surprised him he expected something less depressing to his ears. Before he spoke he rose a bit and sitting up straight pulling his love into his lap. The heat and excitement of the movement made Jade blush a little." It doesn't matter if we have to go through this a million times, Hell even a billion times and it won't matter. " The Kaguya placed his hand on the cheek of his love caressing it affectionately. The act had caused Jade to hold there hands together as the fingers interlaced.

" I love you jade and that will never change ever. "

The Yuki's heart had almost skipped a beat after heart the confession. This was what he had been searching for a happiness along with a purpose. Yet he couldn't leave branded, his life was forever stolen from him for the very decisions he had made previously in his life. His face turned from it's sweet and kind look to a much more solemn look as he spoke to his lover. "....but you can't love me. I'm the enemy right? Your apart of that organization that wants to kill us. " Sanu was hesitant to answer he didn't really know the end goal of Metsu at all. He didn't want to lie yet he didn't know what the truth was either. " Yes....I am with the Metsu organization....But even if Branded is our enemy you are not. Anyone who dares even try to touch you I'll kill even if it's our leader. No....I have a better idea run away with me. " A genuine smile appeared on Sanu's face as he continued to speak.

" Lets forget about Metsu and Branded and everything. Lets settle down and start our own community and then our own Hidden village! It'll take away all of the pain we've felt and gone through to create a safe haven for people like us...." 

Jade almost shook at the thought.

_Like Us!? Tools used to destroy and kill !? Why does he always have to be so damned naive. But I can't run away not now...I need to finish something then I'll run away from it all.....I wanna be with you so bad Sanu._

 Jade didn't reply yet merely kissed Sanu. The kiss was deep and passionate wanting to forget escaping and also wanting to escape the pain. Sanu held his loves waist as the kiss was deepened. But before it could go any further The Yuki broke the kiss and tried to stand. Jade was a strong ninja ignoring the pains of last night with the best of his abilities. Sanu was confused but didn't question why, they were both chained to there respective factions and needed to break free before advancing. Sanu rose to his feet as well and grabbed his love from behind in a tender embrace one day they will be set free from all the pain.

* == End of Passion and Pain Arc ==*​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 12, 2011)

*Date Uchiha
*
Date's eyes slowly opened, the young man staring blankly at the ceiling.  However, as he saw Tifa he smiled, albeit nervously.  He sat up and returned all of his clothes to his body.  Well... except for his shirt.  That was in tatters.  He grabbed his coat, rolling up the sleeves and leaving it unbuttoned.  No, he wasn't some douchebag who liked showing off his chest, it was just that today was rather sunny, and with his coat zipped up he would be burning up.  When they were both dressed they left the room, walking down to the reception counter.  Date payed the fee for one night and they left, walking out of the door.  They began walking toward Konoha, neither of them really speaking.  What was there to say?  No words really fit the moment right now, and an awkward cloud fell on the two of them.  Date didn't want this, he wanted the girl he loved to be comfortable around him even after doing H things.  He reached out and took her hand into his, gently caressing her fingers.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 12, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

His migrane had finally disappeared as he walked hugging each tree he passed by for leverage. The poison had finally made it's way out of his system after he used some grass as a restroom. Still a little groggy and a little woozy Toshiro was still able to walk. His direction wasn't know he needed to get himself to any place he could become a refugee. He needed a nice place to stay and right now he was too fragile to stay in the woods without something warm.

" Well I shouldn't have rushed into that one. But next time I meet that guy I'm kicking his ass so hard! The Hyuuga had a large laugh as he said that last little bit.

He needed to gain more strength but he needed to have a master or so train him. He wanted to grow into and unstoppable force for good and grow to be a champion with a bunch of friends. It had always been his life's goal to become amazing at something and too have allot of friends and people to protect. He wanted to belong to and elite core of people that were the best of the best. Toshiro Hyuuga was the child born from freedom and love and that was all he was gonna spread.

----------------------------------------------------------

*Toshiro Hyuuga - Liquid Time*

He had hear a sound it was a woman as far as he could notice. As he turned his head slightly he saw her the first thought in his head was. 

_Those breasts_

As he tried to get up from his sitting position he realized he had fell into a flowerbed. He looked at her and realized she was making a necklace of flowers and he immediately apologized.

" Sorry Sorry Sorry I didn't mean to crush your flowers. "

He bowed frantically for each time he had said sorry hoping to be forgiven.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 12, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel LT*
> 
> "You are not being rude you are sharing your oppions on a subject from others part of the world. After what happen between me and my sister, please don't rip me apart my sister already did that so forget your anger for now. Anyway she wanted to run back into Darius arms as I saw the hatrid in her blue eyes for me. The only to get out of a marriage is too kill yourself or kill the person. Maybe she was tricked as she got sick for a infection I took her to a clienic she had a fever and she may not know what the guy was doing to her."  He took a few more drags on his cigrette as he released the smoke. "This did not happen three years again and before Suna was attacked." He was going to leave out the rest about Akina as that was not as the old ways as you can't have children till you were marry, "We all are worry about her, but I think she made up her mind, and another reason to ruin her happyness for she can make some wiser choices later."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana stomped her foot.
"I demand you take me to the moron that proposed. i want to ki...i mean have a talk with him. Just friendly stuff like wedding decorations..." she said changing what she wanted to say. She wanted to torture that guy for a while. If he tricked the poor girl she would rip him a new one. She kinda liked Akina and even considered her a friend so she wanted to help her. This also still had to do with her jeolously for her getting a proposal before her but that was minor. She kinda wanted the wedding to happen as she always wanted to attend one. They seemed so elegant.

*Darius*

Darius was rather angry too but he had to calm down. It was her desicion to accept his marrage proposal and if she was in a good state of mind then that was it but if she was tricked then that was another thing. Diana was formulating something from the look on her face though it all changed into happiness and delight though he wondered why? It was soon answered by Solidad.

"A wedding!" she squeled. That was it. Girls and teir weddings. It was a big role in their life.



Shota said:


> *Toshiro Hyuuga - Liquid Time*
> 
> He had hear a sound it was a woman as far as he could notice. As he turned his head slightly he saw her the first thought in his head was.
> 
> ...



*Solidad LT*

Solidad eyed the boy before her. He was apologizing for falling on the flower bed. She smiled as she stood up holding a hand out to him to help him.

"No biggie its not like i own this meadow. Its a public thing since its in the wild." she said.. Her necklace of flowers was still in tact so it was all good. The boy seemed troubled. Perhaps his soul was damaged? Wierd thing to say but that happens and only few people knew it did. Her long life gave that knowledge that few ever gained. Perhaps his childhood was troubling or horrible?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"I hope you guys don't mind the cold, we are going to Yuki the country off the snow, Do you want to find Violet because she is invited too. The weddinghas been moved so my sketches are useless for decoration, but you can do that if you want to help. I need to fixed her wedding dress, she got a little big, I am not calling my sister fat or anything. That could be another job that Solidad and you can handle Diana. I don't think the Kazekage is coming she is still in the hospital in Suna." Hakro howled to gather up his wolves they were going to have a real treat of playing in the snow. Hakro put out his cigerrette as he waited for aanswer from Diana or Soildad. "Darius could help out any way he wants." Hakro thought to himself that could me anything at all that could help or cause some damage like some of my wolves to cause trouble.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina fel the snow on her in the village of the hidden snow, she felt so good to be here in be in the mansion of her futrue husband. She was getting a bit happy as events in her life was great and her friends were sill her friends she guessed. She sat next to a window as she touched her wedding dress, as she felt her swollen tummy as her baby bump was small and including the dressed she was thinking the dress was going to rip. She sighed as she could turn the dress into a beautiful robe to go over her newer wedding dress that would fit her. She remember leaving Cheza saying good bye to go on my own and finding out that ReiMei was up here all along fixing this place up for their new home. She felt the warmth from a fire in the fireplace as she was in her thoughts as what to do with this dress and make it bigger or get start working on a newer wedding dress as she found some paper and started to fool around not knowing what she had draw on the sketch pad.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai -Sting Part 12*

Sakurai pouted at the sight he saw, right now he couldn't save her from what she mutated into. He had to kill her, she became a freak. Sakurai's hunger began to take over and soon he began to droll, *"My time can't be wasted any longer, you must die. The unnatural hate that burns through us all must be recognized."* She scoffed, *"Sakurai, you won't stand a chance against be. You are now useless in my eyes."* While she said that Sakurai created insect clones out of the kikichu that were in his body. They began to fuse together the Imago and the monster held out his hands to the bee-man hybrids that began to stand up. *"Like my insects, I hunger for another.... But what I hunger, is something that can't be connected to my insects.... I crave.... Perfection."* His insects swarmed to the bee things silently causing him to be thrown back a bit by the force. The hybrids looked over and began to flap their large wings. *"Spindle formation."* In a flash the hybrids were right next to the monster with their swords stabbed into him.

*Akira-Mission*

Akira stared at his next target from the trees, he looked at the folder he was given. "Name, Hyran Kotoni." He flipped through it matching the photos in the folder with the guy in front of him. "Looks like you've gotten into a few fights and even tried to hide your appearance by changing your hair color, and with a few scars by accident I hope. Although being stupid makes my job way easier." Akira giggled as his sand traveled down the tree and burrowed into the ground. 

Akira jumped down and greeted himself as the startled man jumped back up holding a kunai in his hand. "Tsk, tsk. You've been such a bad boy." He slapped his hands together, "Now I have to punish you, the Angels want you back." "No, I won't go back." The guy placed his hand on his head, "They get into your mind, I can't go back. I won't lose my mind!" The man threw his kunai at Akira. It stopped right in front of his face. "Hmm, I think its broken. Let me try it out." It spun back around and quickly plunged itself into the man's leg. "Nope, it works just fine. I guess you just aren't that great of a marksman. You should give up on your day job."


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic *
_Between Two Lungs

_Dressed in a white tank top and short shorts from yesterday, the blonde and her knight walked down the never-ending path towards Konoha. For quite some time she thought this road would never end, and that it would take ages to get to Konoha. If they walked at this pace it would take about 4 days, but she planned to get a train anyway. There was no point in walking all that way for nothing when both of them had at least enough for a train fare.

Suprisingly, the two stayed silent for the first part. Tifa didn't know what to say in case she sounded too cheesy or lose. That was her one fear... Ending up like her mother again. She vowed often that she would stay with one guy and that's it, no one else. It was contrasting to her mother who was with at least 7 guys through her youth, and had children with two. 

Her thoughts were smashed by the soft sensation in her hand. Date had grabbed her hand, lacing their fingers together. The blonde flinched a little, before giving off a gleeful smile. 

"Eh~~... Sorry. I have no idea what to say," she began, releasing herself from his grip and keeping her hands wrapped around herself. "Well It's... I feel like a nasty ol' whore. I should've waited until I was married. That's what the respectful girls do. Everyone else hops on the first man they find, just like Edie."

As they turned a corner, they could see Nirvana Train Station just up ahead. It had been years since Tifa went there on her first solo mission to obtain Kain as a summoning, and it's where she met the prince and had her first kiss... Well, sort of. He pecked her on the cheek but it was probably friendly.

Her mind wandered on to Date... Other than Thalia, had he been with any other girl? They didn't see eachother for a good year or so, so naturally being a guy he probably would've. She doesn't blame him though, it's only natural. And at that time they wasn't really dating.

"I bet you've had much better anyway..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai- Sting Part 13*

Sakurai was run through by the hybrid's blades. *"Hah, Sakurai. You and your insects are nothing compared to mine. You've actually died from being so slow!"* The monster licked its lips, *"Hunger. I hunger for hate."* It raised it extended its hands and two needles stabbed into the bee-man hybrids. The hybrids squealed as they were being sucked into his body while kikichu insects swarmed upon them in insect spheres, not allowing them to move. Slowly the blades slid out of his body as he was healing. 

The insect clones finished their fusing of the Imago into the evolved state. It was sixty feet long. Its eyes swiveled around like a chameleon. *"Sakurai..."* Its eye concentrated onto her once she spoke. *"You're a monster!"* She began to pump out more and more hybrids, although the evolved state had already charged at her stomping on the newborns. *"No get away from me!"* She ordered her newly made mutated bees onto it as it began to bite into her flesh. As this was happening the mutated bees began to vibrate their wings forcing the temperature to rise on the evolved state's body.

*Akira-Mission*

Akira looked down a the now injured fallen angel. "Please, leave. I can't. Aaarrragaaggghhh." The man grabbed onto the top back of his shoulder. "Nnnooo. I can't be taken! I will use my hate to be free. I will use my hate for revenge!" Akira tilted his head and hummed with interest. "What's," Akira pointed and spun his finger," all that about?" The man pulled out the kunai and threw it to the ground. A black pattern began to race across his flesh. "I left the Angels, to get into a stronger organization. I needed power. Not insanity!" He began to charge forward at Akira while he forced his iron sand to emerge from the ground to throw him back. Akira looked a bit closer, 'he's resistant to that amount of iron sand. He seems to have gotten stronger somehow.' "I might have to take this a little higher."

*Sakurai LT- Boiling Point*

Sakurai walked into a village looking up the bingo book when he passed a open ramen shop. "Did you here? There is a diamond monster taking people." Sakurai leaned in closer to the two men. "What do you mean?" "Well, people are disappearing into the wasteland where Konoha used to be. Every time someone hires a shinobi the next day there are diamonds all over the ground up there. Although, we have a man who is an expert at diamonds and he says they aren't pure diamonds. They are some kind of jutsu, because the diamonds are filled with chakra." Sakurai continued walking until he reached the lands of what used to be the Konoha. *"Jutsu or not it sounds like a dangerous foe. I need to get rid of her, and take her diamonds as payment."*

Sakurai walked through the wasteland seeing countless areas where it seems fights have broken out. He knelled down and picked up a shattered diamond. *"Hmm. this is strange."* A kikichu insect crawled over to it and began to eat through the diamond. *"So they weren't lying about it being a jutsu."* Sakurai heard a flapping sound behind him and slowly turned around to see a woman fanning herself as her, what seemed like, servants knelled beside her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date looked over at her.  "It isn't all her fault.  Both of our parents made their mistakes.  It took losing mine to realize that through all of their lover's folly they never stopped loving us."  He laughed a bit when she mentioned him having better and turned her to face him.  He kissed her forehead gently.  "You're perfect.  You are a Goddess and a mere mortal man doesn't deserve to be anywhere near you.  I don't deserve you.  You are all I want and no, I haven't had any better than you.  I've never actually had a real girlfriend, and during our years apart I thought about you.  So don't short change yourself.  I love you.  Love doesn't equal marriage.  I do want to marry you one day, but I've got my own demons to put to rest before I can make you as happy as I can."  He smiled and took her hand again.  "So, what we did wasn't wrong or immoral.  And if anyone thinks otherwise they can rot in Hell and I'll send 'em there."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai- Part 14*

*"Aaaagghhh, I'll burn this thing off me and it'll be dead for good!"* It continued to rip at her giant body while she screamed, The buzz of the bees began to permeate through the air. *"What's happening!?!? Why isn't it dying!"* The bee-man hybrids were drained dry of chakra and bodily fluids when they hit the ground leaving Sakurai fully healed. His insects held out their hands controlling the Armageddon evolved state. *"That giant insect is born of fire. You're going to need to use a stronger fire type technique to kill that thing."* Sakurai turned around and walked away as he heard the last of her screams of being ripped apart. Sakurai then took out a kunai from his ninja pouch and began to kill all the unconscious bee users before he returned to the shanty town.

He walked up to the giver of the request at the tent and handed him the envelop. *"Those bee users won't be a problem now."* The old man smiled and walked out. "Its okay everyone. We can go get water and food now. Everyone lets go eat." He turned to Sakurai and handed him another envelop containing the location of the money. "Bless you sir."


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*
_Elegance & Power

_Clarissa Giotsuchi, high-ranking member of the Branded and a self-proclaimed femme fatale. What was such a powerful woman doing on this warm day? Simple. She was sitting in her expensive dress and jewellry, waiting for a certain person to arrive. Servants of the Branded were fanning her off, with the woman oozing an aura of elegance and power.

"Being poor must be so... _boring_," she uttered to herself, waiting patiently for the person in question. Such person was Gin Ichimaru. The two were due a meeting after the Sunagakure events. But for now, it seemed her interests would be spent elsewhere.

"I smell poverty nearby! Stop," she commanded, standing up from where she was sitting to see a masked boy. Instantly she recognized the trademark appearance to be that of Sakurai Aburame, the latest of a long line of icky bug users and so far the best.

"Sakurai Aburame, what a pleasure it isn't to see you. So why do you bring yourself here?" she asked, walking towards him. Her heels were inappropriate for the terrain, but she was more than capable of taking care of herself.

{----}
*Tifa Warholic*
_Forever & Always_​ 
Tifa listened to Date's response. He talked of how their parents struggled and made their mistakes, but there was one thing that stayed the same--- they never stopped loving their children. 

Tifa and Date had been close from a young age. They essentially grew up together, as even before Date moved to Konoha, Edie would often visit Hakaizen and his family. While Edie and Date's mother would discuss housewives gossip, Hakaizen would often play wooden swordfighting with the ambitious Date and the shy Tifa.

But such thoughts brought her mind to Vaan, who was just like Date and the two were even childhood rivals. Neither of them talked much about him even if their goal, or at least hers was to figure out exactly what happened to him. Even then, there was one thing she could do--- be happy.

Tifa couldn't risk dragging her life and Date's down the drain. She had to make the best of it, and be grateful she's with someone she loves, and not some any old loser. That's all she could ask for.

 "You're perfect.  You are a Goddess and a mere mortal man doesn't  deserve to be anywhere near you.  I don't deserve you.  You are all I  want and no, I haven't had any better than you.  I've never actually had  a real girlfriend, and during our years apart I thought about you.  So  don't short change yourself.  I love you.  Love doesn't equal marriage.   I do want to marry you one day, but I've got my own demons to put to  rest before I can make you as happy as I can." 

Date declared his feelings and wishes, grasping her hand with a gentle squeeze. "So, what we did wasn't wrong or immoral.  And if anyone thinks otherwise they can rot in Hell and I'll send 'em there."

She chuckled lightly at his comment, loving this side of him. The way he was so direct, and would do anything for those he cares about. He didn't give a damn what anyone else thought. He only cared about what she wanted, and that clicked with her like a puzzle peice. He was the missing peice, and for a long time she denied it. But now she's accepted it, she'd never felt better.

"I'm the one who doesn't deserve you. I rejected you over such stupid reasons...! But that's behind us, right? And it's gonna stay there. We'll find Vaan... So he can finally get to meet his son, okay?" she smiled cheerfully before kissing him deeply on the lips, letting out just a single emotion.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai- Boiling Point*

Sakurai thought for a second and bowed for the lady. *"Good evening."* He then raised back up looking at her then the servants again. *" Hmm, where have I seen you before?"* He reached behind him and knew she wouldn't be worried about what he would be grabbing and brought out a bingo book and began to flip through it. *" I've heard that there was a mysterious diamond monster around here and decided to take a look. So familiar, you might be in here. This thing has become my bible, so to speak. But what I really want to know is how do you know my name."* As Sakurai flipped through his insects began to scurry out from underneath his pant legs and away from both of them. *"I do apologize, miss. But You seem to be... Ahhhah. Here you are."* Sakurai found her in the book. *"Ahh, you sure do have a handsome price on your head."* Sakurai looked up, *"may I ask why would such an elegant lady like yourself be on the bad side?"*


----------



## River Song (Aug 13, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*
_Generations _


?Earth Release: Rising Rapture?

Rika with her enhanced senses could feel the earth Toss and turn beneath them, the water spin, compressing before it was raised up by a huge wave, a huge towering wave that was rushing towards the two girls, easily taller that the building in Kumo.

They tried to run they really did, but the wave was too fast overtaking Lyra first because she was closer and the enveloping Rika into the dark briny depths. She tried to hold her nreath but the air was escaping involuntarily, she was drifting into unconsciencness, the blissful approach of death comforting her and just before she passed out she saw a gloved hand

~

She pulled them out of the water, the two girls that had been attacked by the branded,  the two girls that had come looking for her. Her name was Shiori Umono, very few people short of a vice commander of the branded could out class her Genjutsu, the other area?s not so much.

She was also the summoner of  Baihumon, the thing Rika had sought. She exhaled it had been many years since she had extended contact with people. Shiori was undoubtedly beautiful, her black hair was wavy and reached her shoulder blades and her face was almost perfect, her eyes a deep hazel.
She turned around she knew who was behind her, she could work out that chakra signature a mile away ?What do you want Branded Scum? she breathed out her voice a melodic tenor.

?Now Shiori thats no way speak to your best friend? replied the woman behind her, the blond woman who?s evasive skills were beyond comparison and the reason doves filled the tree?s around them.

?Former best friend Korasa? Shiori gritted out ?If you are here to kill these girls I won?t let you.? Kora let out a wind chime like laughter it sounded like bells pealing. ?What makes you think you could stop me?  But no these girls are not my prey, the blind eye user would be valuable to Clarissa and let?s just leave the other one alone shall we.? She said with a knowing look.

?I have come here as a request, join me and use your marvellous power to help obtain a better world? ?Never, I will never become like you Korasa. I will never serve someone like their personal lapdog.?

?But you agree withn me this world is evil, and it needs to be remodled? she said her voice turning sharp. ?I believe that the people in it are evil but the new generation has done no harm and as such I will work to protect them? 

Sighing a true sigh Kora looked at Shouri her best friend for many of her years before joining the branded, Kora knew that she could not be swayed ? A loss then, I will regret when it comes the time where we have to kill you, your power can not be left to destroy us.? And she disappeared into a flurry of feathers. Shiori sighed as she noticed Baihumon staring at the spo where Kora disappeared in disgust, pushing the hair out of her eyes she said ?Baihumon my friend, we will have to retreast to the cave my first test is for them to find us.? Baihumon simply nodded as Shouri sat on him and they ascended the treacherous mountains. She looked back at the doves that lined the trees.

_Don?t worry Old friend I will take the burden of killing me of you, I promise_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date smiled into the kiss as he gently returned it.  He was trying to take things as slow and deliberate as he could.  If Tifa rocked him too hard it would end up in a repeat of last night, and a better chance of Tifa bearing his child, if she hadn't already been impregnated last night.  He thought about that and it scared him but also brought a smile to his lips.  He wondered if he could ever possibly be as good a father as his father had been.  They eventually broke apart and he lead her onto the train.  They quickly found their seats and Date spent most of the time holding her hand and meditating, having an internal conversation with his father.  Tifa wasn't the only person who had things to hash out with their parents.

They train rattled to a halt and the passengers filed off of it.  Date looked up.  Konoha Train Station.  He walked with her through the village, trying to keep a low profile.  They both had bounties on their heads for leaving the village and joining a rogue shinobi and making a group.  Date had his hood up and had Tifa close to him, sharing his jacket with her.

They both stopped in front of the familiar house that had always smelled of flowers and, somehow, warmth.  Date smiled despite himself.  So many memories.  Him acting like a big brother and beating up boys who took a liking to Tifa, having eating contests with Vaan while Len shook his head in disapproval.  Freely calling Edie mom.  Life was simpler.  Easier.  Edie and Kinzey were all-powerful and would protect them forever.  Only now, their lives were their own.  Date and Tifa were there for each other, and lacking the safety net Edie provided gave him a sense of overwhelming freedom.  He looked at his beloved.

"We'll clear things up here and then see if we can find a trail to Vaan, alright?"  He rose his hand, knocking on Edie's door.


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Reunion_

The two approached the grand 6-Bedroom house, where beauty flowed from all corners of the garden. It was almost like spring was eternal, and the colours would never fade. It was a dream made a reality that Tifa missed. She missed picking the roses for Date, helping her mother hang up the washing, swimming in the nearby lake with Vaan... It was all things that she would do again. It made her regret pushing her mother and siblings so far away from herself.

_*KNOCK KNOCK*_

Date knocked on the pearl wooden door, both waiting patiently for a reply. They heard the cry of what sounded like a small child, before the sound of a key being turned, and the unlocking of a lock. The door was pulled open, for the two to be greeted by the sight of Tifa's mother and Head Doctor of Konohagakure Hopsital, Edie Warholic.

"_T-__Tifa...!?_" The woman almost identical to Tifa let out a gasp of relief, before pulling her daughter into a tight embrace. Even Tifa was crushed by the enormous chest of her mother, who was more than euphoric to finally see her daughter. The younger Warholic simply stayed silent, fazed by the warm embrace of a worried mother. No matter how much she tried to say that she disliked her mother, there was no beating this. It was just like being in Date's arms, when one feels loved. When one feels like someone cares about them.

Edie's eyes wandered over to Date, who was much taller then the two and looked much more mature compared to when she last saw him. 
"You look like a fine man now!" she complimented him, pulling him into another hug. "I'm glad you both came! I've got someone to sh-"

"Oba-chan!"

The pitter patter of tiny feet was heard as a short red-haired boy ran towards Edie, clutching at her leg. 

"Meet Hiiro... my grandson and you're nephew," Edie smiled, introducing the young child. He blushed a little, before cracking a gap-toothed grin at the two guests. "Setsuka's out back there too if you want to see her. Len's on a mission, and I kicked Kinzey out. There's a lot to discuss..."

Edie quickly ushered the two in, not wanting either of them to be seen by the Branded patrol. She locked her door, before placing a special seal on it to prevent foreign entry. The house was clean and well-kept, with not a grain of dirt in sight. Setsuka was sat in the lounge with a tray of delicacies, while various toys were scattered across the floor. 

"Would either of you like anything to drink?" Edie asked as she walked into the kitchen, while Tifa approached her nephew. A small smile formed on her face as she could see every bit of Vaan in him. Setsuka's trademark magenta hair colour and Vaan's ebony locks had mixed, creating some sort of scarlet red for young Hiiro. Tifa knew about Hiiro, but had only seen the birth of him. This was her first time getting the meet the kid, who was only about three years old.

"Wow... I had no idea Date..."

{----}​
*Lyra Murasaki*
_The Branded Ones_

Lyra awoke to find herself freezing cold and soaking wet--- a common sign of being drenched in the ocean. It seems they were hit by the technique, only managing to survive due to being so close to shore. If they was any further out, it would've been it for them.

"R-Rika? _Rika?_" Lyra called out to her partner's name, only to see an unfamiliar looking woman standing near them. This certain woman had wavy curls of a midnight dye, with a perfectly round face and sharp hazel eyes. Lyra persumed she had helped them out, and was quick to thank her.

"What do you want, Branded scum?"

At first Lyra thought she was talking to her, and was almost ready to defend herself. However, the appearance of a blonde-haired lady with feathers gently floating around her shocked her. Their saviour had seen this woman coming from before she even _got here_. Impressive.

"Now Shiori, that's no way to speak to your best friend," The apparent Branded woman replied, her tongue sharp and her eyes set on this woman.

"_Former_ best friend Korasa. If you are here to kill these girls I won't let you."
"What makes you think you could stop me? But no, these girls are not my prey. The blind eye user would be valuable to Clarissa and let's just leave the other one alone, shall we?"

_What?_

What in the world did Clarissa have to do with this? The recent intel reports suggested she was spotted in Sunagakure, heading east towards Konoha. Until the Angels sent out to scout came back, they had no idea on Clarissa's whereabouts. Though they was lucky if they even did come back...

"I have come here as a request. Join me, and use your marvellous power to help obtain a better world."
"Never! I will never become like you Korasa. I will never serve someone like their personal lapdog."

The two continued to talk, snapping at eachother before Lyra eventually but in. She finally realised who this woman was. There was countless reports on her, all detailing how she 'moved faster than the wind' and was almost impossible to track.

Kora. Her real name seemed to be Korasa, but it was only two extra letters. Not a shit was given.

"_Kora_... I should arrest you on the spot. Your crimes and reputation preceed you," she began, shaking the water off her clothes. "However, my skills won't be of use against you. But don't think that means we'll take any ol' shit from you."

Lyra dried her hair off quickly, before tying it into a messy ponytail. 

"So, what do you want?"

{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Liquid Time_

The girl was walking along the main street of Fuzen with a cloak concealing her appearance. She was classified as a Missing by Fuzen, so being seen in public would be a fool's move. Tifa Warholic, the once good-girl brunette was now a blonde bombshell who had to lay low. Shit happened, and this is where she is.

She wouldn't change it for the _world._

_*CRASH!*_

 A heavy object seemed to slam into her, knocking her to the floor with the 'object' on top. Her eyes slowly opened, seeing a big block of silver and soft cheeks. The trademark hair colour and height was clearly Sanu, the Kaguya she'd met not too long ago. 

Tifa quickly recovered her stance, dragging Sanu up with her. He had landed in her bust, but it had happened so many times with Date she didn't overreact as much.

"S-Sanu! Don't do that! I have to lay low you know!" she scolded, trying to keep her voice strong yet quiet. The Warholic led him down a quiet residential street where they could talk with more privacy. She pinned him against the wall so the two didn't look like they were friends or anything. It was more saving his ass from trouble rather than getting hers into it.

"What are you doing here? You can't be seen with me acting friendly!"

{----}​​ *Clarissa Giotsuchi*
_MONSTER_

"A _'Diamond Monster'_? That's their new nickname? Aha~~" Clarissa chuckled with her seductive tone, before tracing her finger around the expensive pearls around her neck. 

"You are still a child. I'm at the top of Fuzen's bingo book because I'm the only one they could be bothered to find. Then again, even being at the top they still don't know who I am..." she smirked, her bronze eyes glaring into the Aburame's soul. 

"Hmm? Poverty's boring isn't it? So you came here and thought you could claim the bounty on my head? Go on, give it a shot. I'm bored waiting."​


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_Goodbye...Durga_

Kei eyes widen as she looked at the old woman, she was serious about what she had said. Stay away from Durga? How could she? He has always been there for her and more, never once did he leave her side. Even when she felt like the world had turned its back on her. Durga was always there...Always never once did she had the fear of being left.

"...why?"Kei asked, causing Miku to look at her once up and down before looking at the elder

"Kei..."it was her father this time, which caused her to turn around a bit to face him,"Durga had bonded with you so much that his true self has been bonding with your being, you are becoming a dragon Kei..."

Kei looked down and looked back up as she shook her head,"I don't care..."she said as she heard a slight gasp from her response coming from Miku

"You must want to become a monster!"she asked as she licked her lips,"I never took out a dragon before...This might be interesting."

Kei turned her body towards the long haired girl and inched up her body towards her.  Showing off the bondage of her hands and knees, Kei eyes turned their crystal blue with the slight slit. Kei was interested in fighting this girl and slamming her face into the ground but the thing was...

"How about you fight me without bonds?"Kei asked as she smiled at the girl,

Miku tighten the bonds on Kei by pulling the one string in her hand,"I fight dirty~"

Kei growled a bit as she felt herself get excited again,"Then bring it..."

The old woman that was in the corner and only talked when she had to finally got up and moved over to Durga, grabbing the weapon, causing something in Kei to jump and look over to her!

"What are you doing?!"Kei asked

The lady with the band around her eyes only turned slightly,_"You must not understand the dangers Durga pose for your life?"_


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

This had caught Sanu off balance he wasn't in the right emotional place and wasn't focusing. As he was swept away into the residential area he didn't make a sound before hitting the wall softly. As she questioned him a blank stare almost daead was within his eyes he looked at her wondering what she was thinking at the moment. The Kaguya was slipping away silently as he felt betrayal,guilt, and depression setting in on him. He blinked trying to hold back his tears with as much douchebaggery he could muster.

" Wasn't trying to be friendly towards you your tits kinda assualted my face. I wasn't focusing I guess allot of stuff has happened ......I guess I should say sorry and your breasts should apologize too. "

And with one hand Sanu grabbed Tifa's breast shaking it like it were a hand. He knew that the act would get him severly beaten to within a inch of his life. Sanu needed something at the moment even if it was pain. He looked up at the Warholic girl wondering what here response would be to the groping. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

" Damn that took way too long I need to get back on my journey! "

Toshiro had stopped for a moment in a small in nearby he wanted to stay longer but he had no more money. They were nice enough to allow him a stay even without money yet he wouldn't abuse there hospitality. Again he was off to parts unknown traveling where ever the winds saw fit for him. As he walked into the forest he was amazed at everything he was seeing it was like home to him. The trees are how he and his family grew and lived as they traveled village to village. 

" It's good to see you guys again. "

He stopped before a tree that seemed to be very much older then the rest. He waved his hand across it tracing the carving which was cut into the tree many years ago. His mother and father had carved in there initials along with Toshiros. He didn't feel happy seeing as the memories that were brought back made him miss them deeply. Yet he couldn't go back to them now and be shown as a failure. 

_I'll make something of myself mother and father I shall become a great person and protecter of my friends! Well when I get friends._

He laughed a bit at that thought wondering how he was going to obtain some friends. Life was fragile and there was no way people would just open there hearts to him after this who branded fiasco.

--------------------------------------------------

*Toshiro Hyuuga - Liquid Time*

As he looked up one more time he couldn't stop her beauty was amazing. This was relatively the first time he had seen such a beautiful woman up close albeit his mother. He was kinda slow to react to what she said but had a slight blush on his face when he did.

" Oh yeah umm I never implied you owned this place was just sorry for trashing it by accident.

It sank even deeper he had just trashed a flowerbed that maybe would have gotten him laid for finding later. The idea of that had almost made Toshiro cry he was a perverted weirdo who wanted nothing more then friends and girls to lay.


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*
_Cantarella_
---
_A long time ago there was a princess, she was beautiful and strong and ruled her land well. She had men falling to their knees to meet her and yet even that she didn't let that effect her character and the pride that she showed was the most unique thing showed in the land. It was not too much to detour someone from them but at the same time it was enough to show she couldn't be walked on...

Oh how beautiful was this princess...

Oh how much this princess was loved...

Loved by a simple princes from a far away land, that thought about her day and day out. But never told her...Never held her and acted more like a knight than a prince. Serving her, thinking that the heart he had was more of a troublesome feeling than something can turn fate...

This is the tragic love story of a Princess named Lyra and the Prince that loved her with all his heart Kyo Aosuki...

Never forget how powerful love can be, it can turn a mad man sane and a sane man mad. It can destroy buildings and create them, it can be tragic or lovely...

Oh Love....

Just like the flames that reside in the fire place, how much you entace your guest, leading them to believe that it is beautiful and innocent...

But later engulfing them in burning pain or passion_​----
*Kei Aosuki*
_Goodbye...Durga_

They left her to herself, in the dungeon that called her room, because she had snapped and almost proceeded to attack the elder. But it seemed that the elder and her was on two different levels, Kei's being the weakest. Now that was the last straw it was a sign that Kei couldn't cooperate in the real world with out Durga since they had bonded...

So they locked her up in here...

This room where she was to be left alone and given a chance to breath. Oh how different their good thoughts were an annoyance to Kei. Her hands tied with wires and her legs cuffed only allowing her to go so far. If this was good intentions then Kei was scared to see bad ones...

Kei was on the floor in the corner, the light of the moon lighting most of the room except where Kei was at...

Oh how she laid like a dog that had nothing to do or a cat that was too lazy to curl up and keep warm....

Kei ears twitched when she heard the door open to her room and slowly close behind her...

The person feet were light and soon it stopped and sat down...

"So what are you doing here?"that voice was no ones but...

Miku


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date's face broke into a wide smile.  He had a lot of Vaan in him, from his nose downward.  This jaw would gbrow to be the strong jaw of a man.  But those eyes... there was no mistaking those.  He was Setsuka's baby boy.  He'd known for a while now, but seeing the boy for the first time filled him with this strange feeling.  He kneeled down to meet the boys lever and put his hand, which when he looked at it, he regretted how large and calloused it had become, into the boys scarlet locks gently smiling at him.  "Hey there, Little Man.  I'm your Uncle Date and this is Auntie Tifa.  And I gotta say, you look like you've already surpassed the both of us!  I mean look at you!  Already big and strong!"  The litte boy gave a child's laugh and Date lifted him up.  He smiled over at Tifa.  "Come say hello, Tifa."  He gentlyy handed the boy to her, patting his scarlet head as he did so and standing by Edie.  He looked over at her, smiling widely.  "It's nice to see you again, mom."  He smiled and looked up as he heard a chair scrape.  Before him stood a girl who now walked with the grace of a woman, despite being younger than him.  The stood in front of him with arms crossed under her chest and a gentle smile.  "Setsuka?"

"The one and only."

With that, Date pulled his friend into a hug, trying to get across the awkwardness not seeing her for years had built up.


----------



## River Song (Aug 13, 2011)

*Rika*

Her head was clouded and her Shitsume was de-activated infact her blind eye had deactivated completely. This was entirely new to Rika, she had the same hearing as everyone else, the same bland smells, and the same level of sensitivity on her finger tips, and it was scary.

Rika sat up, no-one had ever seen her actual eye colour it was a deep topaz almost butter scotch colour, they were odd, it was a trait the whole Shiromi clan shared but no-one ever saw it because of their ever active Dojutsu. Rika had chosen to de-activate everything so she could die in peace.
The chakra pooling in her eyes she closed them before re-opening them and her signature eyes were back, three black bars extending to the milky white background. She could hear the birds surrounding them, covering the trees like living snow.

Lyra had woke up before her and it looked like she had confronted someone but they had ignored her and departed. Her head was pounding, like a constant drum was being bashed inside her head, or more appropriately it was like the drummer was bashing her head.

She cracked her knuckles and stretched her arms above her head. ?Rose what happened? she murmured, she didn?t know where they were, who saved them, she didn?t even positively know if she was alive at this point. She stumbled up before breathing in and gaining her composure. Now with her equilibrium returned she walked to where she heard the wind diverting of an object. It was a sign post, running her hands over it.

?Zhen Ji Mountains, Zhen Ji translates to most honourable Lady Zhen, the person to first climb these mountains.? She said to Lyra. So what do you want to do now, we can continue or we can turn back.


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*
_Cantarella_

Spring time...

Where the trees bloom is where the story set off, where life begins and new life is introduce into the world. Where the sun is gentle and not as scorching hot as the summer or not as dead as winter. Spring, where the flowers bloom and our young princess would plant her flowers. Oh how she loved spring and the feeling of the sun stroking her face..

But this spring would come with a price she didn't know...

"Come on....Come on..."our young princess complained as she stretched her right arm as she stood on her toes

Today was not an ordinary day, today was the day that Lyra favorite cat was stuck up in a tree. The young princess stood and reached as far as her small frame could allow her. The cat only mewed in response as if enjoying the girls pain in trying to reach her.

"Damn it!"the girl cursed as the pain in her muscles began to stop her from trying to reach her any further

"Ladies shouldn't usher foul language like that."a voice said behind the young woman, Lyra turned around and before she knew it a red streak flew above her head and caught the cat landing on the opposite side of the bushes.

The boy turned and laughed,"So Mr. Cherish here climb up the tree again."Kyo laughed handing the girl the cat, he towed over her small frame and he had to look down to meet her face

The girl looked up and smiled warmly at the knight,"My prince...Kyo~"
---
* Kei Aosuki *
_*Goodbye?Durga*_

?What are you doing here??

That was a good question, what was she doing here. As far as she knew she wasn?t the greatest Aosuki there ever was and that her strength wasn?t as great as everyone she had met. What was she doing here again? Oh the simple fact that her father was now playing good daddy  and was coming to her rescue. When she didn?t even need it?

Kei felt herself curl up, she didn?t need to be protected?

She didn?t want to be protected?

Than why was everyone and their mother protecting her shielding her from the reality she knows all to well. Koji did it, Ikuto did it, Vanitas, and now her father, was she that sad of a person that she couldn?t even protect herself anymore? Was she? Kei didn?t know, because she was always either trying to find out something or make up for her lack of strength or resolve?

?Hey! Answer Me!? Miku commanded as she seemed to be getting pissed off at Kei?s stalling

Kei looked at the wooden wall, ?I don?t know?I just know its for the best?? she said, what was for the best though?"

?But I don?t understand what is the best for me?? she asked, ?Durga has always been there for me?Protected me?Fought for me?Never once did he leave my side and you lot are telling me it?s a bad thing??

?I don?t understand?Why is caring for someone a bad thing??


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai- Boiling Point*

Sakurai closed the book with his left hand and placed it back into his ninja pouch. *"Why would it matter if I was a child or not? Lethality isn't measured by age, but it is measured by the power that any person can wield. That is just what you said, but in a longer version. Anyways, I came here on information that interested me."* Sakurai pulled in his fingers into his palm, the pinky to middle fingers. Making his hands into the shape of guns at the same time insects began to come out of his back making a wall behind him. He stared and spoke at her with no emotion which wasn't much less than how he spoke to her before. *"Poverty... No, it seems to keep me busy is all."* Sakurai lifted up his hands and his insects flew forward with great force. Taking form of a flamethrower and he was aiming them a his new target.


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic *
_Family_

"Come say hello Tifa," Date smiled as he handed Hiiro to Tifa with a gentle touch, before walking over to her mother. She jiggled Hiiro in her arms, tickling the boy's chin. He burst into fits of giggles, struggling to contain them from the wrath of the tickler!

"Onee-chwan!" He giggled, pounding gently at his aunt. "Stop-it! It's funny!"

"Haha! The tickle monster gonna get cho!" she cooed, going in for another attack from the tickle monster. It was a nice feeling to just be apart of such a big family. Most of them was here, at least the ones Tifa cared for. Edie, Setsuka, Date and little Hiiro. Edie... She was getting there, but Tifa didn't want to confirm anything.

All that was missing was Vaan...

"_Setsuka!?_"

"The one and only."

Date pulled the pink-haired beauty into a friendly embrace while Tifa watched on with a warm smile. It was nice they all got together. With all the shit that was going on, the fact they're family wouldn't change. 

"And here's the one and only Hiirooo~~~!" Tifa beamed, putting her nephew down to let him blast forward to his uncle and mother. The noise of a rocket left his lips as she zoomed around the lounge, leaving Tifa and her mother in fits of giggles.

"He's so cute~! Ah, reminds me of Date when he was younger. Maybe I should get the photo album out!" Edie suggested, reminiscing on the days when her children grew up. Yep, Date was her child. She loved him just as much as Tifa and Vaan.

"No Edie! Nobody wants to see Date in a bath!" she protested with a chuckle, before sitting down on the sofa. "We came here for another reason however, other than just for catch-ups."

"Oh? Well, talk to me then," Edie urged as she sat down on one of the large couches with the rest of her family. It was strange to think that all of the people here had come from her. Even if not directly but in some way. She never imagined 20 years ago she'd be sitting in a nice house like this with an even nicer family.

"Well... I want you guys to leave Konoha and come to Fuzen. With Setsuka and Hiiro here, it's not safe is it? It'll be much better if you just stay in Fuzen until this Branded thing is sorted," Tifa suggested, adamant on having her wishes put through. Edie sighed a little before responding.

"I don't think that's a good idea dear. You know about Ta-"

"Forget about that! I don't think even Taiyou's that cold to leave a child and his teenage mother out on the streets like that! Just do it... For them."

{----}​
*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Tards
_
Tifa waited for a response, only to be greeted with the most bullshit she'd ever heard and a sexual assault. This act lead her to respond with a direct punch to the face, smashing a few bones of the Kaguya, placing him in his own crater on the wall.

"Don't touch me there again! I have a boyfriend y'know!" she yelled, enraged at his indecency. 

Tifa quickly regained her dignity, still taking on a serious tone.

"What do you want, Sanu?"

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki LT*_
Caution_

"No, let's get going already," Lyra sighed, wanting to get this thing over and done with. She left the two girls, heading through the forest and to the mountain ranges. It was here where it was most dangerous, as the Branded scouts were probably hunting for them, and no doubt there was patrols out.

"We have to be cautious Rika," Lyra whispered, kneeling behind a bush. "You never know when they could strike."

Speak of the devil, Lyra could hear the sound of leaves being rustled and a man giving out orders. A typical Branded control, probably of chunin level with a jounin among them. Wouldn't be too hard to take out, but one wrong move and they could easily be ganged up on. Even if they were a group of genin they'd still have to be careful.

{----}​
*Clarissa Giotsuchi*
_Bravo!_

The Aburame sent a flurry of insects at her. It was useless. Diamond was one of the toughest materials in the world. Even if it's made from chakra, it's just like when the bugs try to eat fire--- they get burned before they eat the chakra. It's the same with Diamond: They could easily be frozen in diamond before they attack, and this was Clarissa's plan.

"It's useless~!" she purred, walking towards Sakurai. The moment the insects touched her perfect skin, they were instantly turned to diamond, frozen down to the very last blood cell. Clarissa was essentially creating a river of the stuff. But once she got near Sakurai, she quickly got him down to his knees, leaning against him before injecting a special serum into his neck.

"I've been meaning to try this. A special serum known as the P-QT2, one that molds the chakra and transforms it into something completely different. Who knows? You may gain some new abilities~~ But it's under testing, so expect some side effects."

​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai- Boiling Point*

Sakurai's insects began to fly at her with the intent to drain her dry of any chakra, but inevitably frozen in place by her diamond jutsu. *"What is going on?"* Sakurai had to react fast before she could overpower him. *"I'll use insect..."* Sakurai hadn't noticed that she was steadily walking towards him while his insects were diamonized. She had overpowered his weak body and stabbed a serum into his neck, spoke, then walked away. He couldn't hear much of what she was saying. The pain of the serum began to change his own DNA. *"Aaaggggrrrhhh. What is this? Why am I in such pain!"* His insects returned to their master and began to cover his entire body. He was being whipped around by his own mind calling out for help. He began to foam out the mouth and eventually going unconscious from this painful metamorphosis.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Crunch! Crackle!

The bones and facial tissue in The Kaguya's face began to reform and regenerate almost instantaneously. That punch had awoken Sanu, the hit had seemed to knock the sense straight into him. He pulled himself from out of the destroyed wall behind him and released himself from her grip. He looked up at the girl he had just assualted with his hands and apology wasn't his style. So he merely turned his head to the side acting like he was angered but in reality he wanted to thank her for that hit.

" Tifa.....I've lost who I am really. I have nothing left and nowhere to go really. My life is over I actually wished you would have aimed that hit a bit higher. At least then I'd be gone and released from all this insanity. "

His words were solemn and stern as he spoke them to the Warholic girl. His depression had taken over him fully he was spiralling again back into the darkness. H tried to look at her but he couldn't out of fear he allowed a tear to slip from his face. He tried to wipe it away as fast as he could but it was a futile attempt it had already fallen. 

-----------------------------------------------------

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

He straightened himself up before punching the tree in a bumping fist sort of style. His smile wider then before as his determination seemed to power him up like and extra amount of chakra was forcing it's way through. He closed his eyes for a second gather all of his energy up to his eyes. The veins near his eyes becoming visible the pale tint of teal in his eyes intensified yet still pale as he opened them again. His vision had changed the world was distorted and changed into a black and white inverted world. He could see beyond anything he wished and anywhere he wanted.

He backflipped the best that he could almost stumbling as he began to run up the tree he was looking at. He hopped from it and onto a branch before leaping from branch to branch. He was careful with each step taking care not to miss a branch with his byakugan active. This was sight training he wanted to be able to register even the smallest of detail in order to gain and advantage in and out of battle. As he leaped forward he noticed something odd a chakra nature that was human. With each step he got closer the tenketsu were more pronounced and the chakra inner-systems were clear. 

As he hopped down from his positon he made sure to land feet first this time since there was no poison. As he got closer to her he de-activated his Byakugan seeing as she was frightened already. As he stepped forward he kneeled down and looked at her.

" Are you okay? Do you need any help? It's no problem because I was heading towards a town. "

She stared blankly at him before motioning with her hands that she couldn't speak. She began to sign some words and surprisingly Toshiro understood them as if she was speaking clearly. She had said that she was dragged here were her chakra was sealed this had inadvertantly caused her to lose her voice as well. Yet she also said that there was a way to get her back to normal but she couldn't move with the sealed chakra.

Toshiro while she was still signing picked her up and piggy backed her. He wanted to help this little girl she seemed to be scared and judging from her destroyed clothes and underwear those people had hurt her beyond anything he could imagine. He held back the rage he felt inside to find thise guys and udderly destroy there tenketsu before doing horrible and unspeakable things with the handle of a sword to them.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 13, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka *

ReiMei smiled looking out the window of the mansion. The snow fell lightly from the light gray sky with the wind making a low hum which was serene and music to his ears.

"Akina you must be eight months pregnant by now right? "

ReiMei turned to Chiane fianc?e and her brother opening his eyes slowly revealing his silver eyes to them.

"I actually have guest coming and I was going to get you and Hakro and teleport you here."

ReiMei smiled his friends should soon be arriving at the mansion and meet Akina. Little did she know they would live with them. They will protect the village, the mansion,  and Akina at all costs.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 13, 2011)

*AKina Ezel / Hakro Ezel LT*

She listen to ReiMei as he was expecting guest, she knew her stomache was bigger than normal. She was having twins. She looked back at ReiMei, "It has not been eight months yet, seems like four or three months, I am only big for other reasons that went wrong with my body, the doctor I will be fine after I give birth." She did not want to tell Reimei she was going to have twins as everything could be messed up big time and ReiMei would never loved her again but did not have any guilt to it. "Some of my friends are coming for the wedding too and they be here soon." Hakro was not the person to trust people with out examing them and needed to come up with a plan as he slipped through the sliding door to the kitchen as he let his wolves slipped back outside so they could play or train. Hakro un corked one of the wine bottles and poured it into a glassed as he was thinking, okay. I have to be there as a requested that Akina does not nobody in the dlivering room they do not have the same Dna. One is Darius child and the other is ReiMei's child.

Akina noticed that Hakro left the room, she thought he was trying to relaxed before Reimei's guest arrived. It was better for her to leave her brother alone right now as he could do harm than good. Akina decided she couldwork on the dress as she felt the slipped of paper that she doodle on. She felt that her feet was cold as she started to rubed them to get the heat back into them.Hakro did ot drink the glass just stared into it, as he would bring the child to his cousin intill it was time to tell Darius about his child how long was that is when Vincent went back to Kiri and faced his fears. He was thinking he would go there with Vincent and Cheza would come too which child he too from Akina.To him it sounded like a sick soap opera on tv when hi aunt used to watch when she had time.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*

Date looked up at Edie, his face serious.  "Actually, I need to speak with you."  Spending so much time with Hakaizen she had learned the different abilities of the Sharingan, so he knew she would understand what he told her next.  He lead her to a seperate room, waving Tifa, Setsuka, and Hiiro goodbye with a smile.  He closed the door behind them.  He looked at Edie.  "Hanzo...  me and Tifa ran into her.  It took up almost all of her chakra, but she can use the Izanagi, seemingly without a Sharingan.  I don't know how she does it, but it's how she escaped me and Tifa.  Also there's Gin.  He...  He almost killed me with a single swing pf his sword.  Had he been actually trying I wouldn't be here right now.  These Branded commanders are seriously powerful, but they are apparently trash compared to their leader.  It's not much information, but I figured i'd give you a heads up.  Plus...  Hanzo can use Izanagi like an ordinary jutsu, but I did notice one thing.  There was a huge shift in her chakra.  Not just a drop, but a shift.  I think shepermanently loses chakra from using it, meaning her chakra pool drops significantly with every use.  Also, Kazaden and every Uchiha member is currently a part of Branded, so don't trust any of them.  Fuzen's the safest place you can go.  Tifa's right on this one.  I've lost enough, I don't want to lose you, too."


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2011)

*Edie Warholic*
_NPC_

Edie listened to Date's explanation of Hanzo's abilities, his encounter with Gin which Edie saw parts of and also his agreement with Tifa's suggestion. She was quick to respond, reaching for a bookcase to pull out a folder hidden deep within.

"I have some intel on the Branded myself. I think Clarissa is the leader... She claims there is someone else, but she seems to be running things. Did you see anyone strange? Cloaked male, sort of tall with another cloaked figure running around with him?" Edie asked, touching her arm in memory of that cloaked guy. 

"That guy who ripped off my arm... I'm not sure if he's the leader, but I think he's just a high-ranking member. He ripped off my arm with a single yank, before tossing me across the village. He's defo' above our expectations."

Edie passed the folder to Date which had photographs taken from hiding of Gin, a few cloaked figures and one that looked like Clarissa, but the shot was taken behind and from a far distance so it wasn't clear.

"For now, I'll talk to Taiyou. We'll put personal differences aside for the greater good. I'll probably pack up everything this week, clear out my bank account and keep my house under protection. My mother's in Fuzen right now renting out a nice house there, so we'll stay there," she explained, putting the folder away.

"And I mean we. No running off, you and Tifa. You're both going to stay with us. Neither of you are going anywhere," she confirmed, her voice sharp and firm. 

With this done, Edie led Date back into the lounge, greeted by Tifa, Setsuka and Hiiro.

"Alright, it's official. We're moving. But you're coming too Tifa."

{----}

*Tifa Warholic *
_Decision_

Date led her mother away, probably to talk about something personal. Well, nothing was personal now between Date and Tifa, especially after the things they've done. However, he may be embarrassed about the certain subject, and Tifa wouldn't like to upset him by pressing for it. It was best to just leave them be.

While the two were gone, Tifa and Setsuka spent the time to catch up on lost time. They discussed what they'd done with their lives so far, such as Setsuka raising Hiiro while Tifa talking of her adventures across Konoha. 

One thing remained the same however.

Vaan... His name was taboo. Neither of them dared to mention his name. It was like taking a punch at frail hearts. Just one hit and they'd be knocked over, their happiness gone.

"Alright, it's official. We're moving. But you're coming too Tifa."

Tifa turned around to see the sight of her mother, the head of their family. She made the final orders, each one with the wishes of protecting her children and grandchild. Tifa knew that Edie would do anything, and such a thought brought a smile to her face.

"Okay, even if it takes that, then fine. Date, you're coming too right?" Tifa wondered what the two had talked about, with the answer likely being them moving. She smiled at the thought that Date had managed to convince her, and silently thanked him for being the knight she loved so much. It was just everything about him that was perfect! But she wasn't going to let this turn into 'Date appreciation day'. Or maybe in her case, 'Rape Date Day'.

{----}​
*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Lost_

"Tifa... I've lost who I really am. I have nothing left and nowhere to go. My life is over. I actually wished you would've aimed that hit a bit higher. At least then I'd be gone and released from all this insanity," The boy explained, looking down at the ground, his words solemn and stern. Her expression changed from one of anger to one of sympathy. One that felt kinda sorry for this kid. She didn't know him too well, but she'd been at that point in her life before. That point where you just give up, and just want to leave it. You just want to run away from it all.

But that's never the answer.

"Sanu! Don't give up hope in yourself just yet!" She yelled, gripping his shoulders. "You may think you've hit rock bottom, and there's nowhere else to go... But... But that's not the truth! It's not real! It just isn't! You've just gotta stay strong and keep fighting, no matter what anyone else says, does, thinks, fucking hell whatever!"

Tifa gave a slight smirk, pinching his cheeks.

"Got that?"​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai LT- Training*

Sakurai was staring at his insects while at the same time he was switching off to reading a book. *"Insects usually gain a resistance to certain techniques, and they can even pass it along to their offspring."* He then closed it with a quick clasp of his hand. *"Alright, now I need to find someone to help me... or maybe I need to keep this secret... Secret it is."* 

Sakurai raided a bit of the supplies in the Angel barracks and went to the training ground. He grabbed one torch, and a bucket of water. *"This will do just fine with what I plan to do."* Sakurai lit the torch and added chakra to both the flames and the water. Causing the flames to burn much more intense and the water became very heavy. *"I just need to order my insects to not eat the chakra and I'll see how this works."* He held out his hands ordering them to fly into the flames and the water. The black bugs touched both and began to either fall or sink to the ground. *"Now lets see who is doing well."* Sakurai walked over and began to pick up insects, focusing on hearing them call back to him.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
_How large is your heart really?_

Sanu had began to cheer up with the little pinch to his cheeks that she gave him. He had remembered when his mother use to pinch his cheeks it always made him happy for not reason. He looked up to the older woman seeing her cheerful expression it was weird she almost ripped his head off a moment ago. She was as kind as she was seriously strong and that was also warming. 

" Thank you.."

He smiled before turning away from her and walking towards the main street he looked back to see if she was coming too. This was a weird feeling like he needed to do something here but he had forgotten. He tried to rack his mind over what he wanted or what he needed yet he couldn't remember.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 13, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Wouldn't mind a Rape Date Day..._

Date nodded as Edie spoke, chanching a glance at Tifa.  He gave her a gentle smile before turning to regard everyone in the room.  "Alright, so you guys will head for Fuzen and I'll be there after you guys.  This isn't negotiable.  I have... something to do.  I won't take too long, so don't start worrying or anything like that."  As soon as he finished there was a knock on the door.  Date gave a sigh.  "He's here, great."  He walked over to Setsuka and gave her a hug, before hugging Edie as well.  He kneeled down and patted Hiiro's head, hugging him close, before stganding up and giving Tifa. Along, gentle kiss.  I'll be back.  Head for Fuzen as soon as possible, and don't get detected."  He opened there and a man in a flowing black cloak stood at the door.  Date sighed again.  "Alright, let's go."  He turned back and smiled at Tifa.  "I love you."  He closed the door behind him and set off with the cloaked man.


*Those Who Defy Death*
_Arc Begin_​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sakurai- Training*

Sakurai walked over to the bucket and torch and looked down at both. *"Hmm."* Sakurai began to call his insects, to see if they would react. He began to pick them out one by one. He tried to communicate with each one, but none had spoke back. They either drowned or burned. Until he got one response, it was in the water of the bucket. Sakurai reached in and it crawled onto his hand. He took a closer look and it was a male. *"Hmm, maybe if I produce offspring with this one I will get resistant insects."* Sakurai continued to fish the dead insects but was only able to get a 50 insects out of a batch of 5,000 insects of both genders. Sakurai then walked underneath a shaded tree and flipped through a few hand signs and a bright light spread through the area. Sakurai was covered in a web like substance with insects crawling over him.


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic 
*_The Plan_

Date gave his goodbyes, each different with each person. From a hug with Setsuka to a ruffle of the hair with Hiiro, even down to a passionate kiss with herself. It showed how their relationships were on different levels, but they were all family.

He told them to get moving to Fuzen ASAP, and he'll be there in due time. Tifa agreed with his wishes, waving him goodbye with a frown. Even though she knew he was more than capable, being much stronger than herself, she was still worried about him. It was only natural.

"Take care Date..." Tifa whispered to herself, wishing for the man to do well in his travels. The cloaked figure who knocked at the door took Date away with him, leaving the three girls and Hiiro. With Date gone, Tifa felt she had to take the lead now, and soon turned around to face the women behind her.

"Ladies... It's up to us now. Not a man in sight, but we can do this. Edie, you contact grandma and collect all our money. Setsuka, you start packing your things and Hiiro's. I'll prepare our equipment," Tifa commanded, with her minature army agreeing. Even Hiiro was set on it.

"What do I do, _*Onee-chan!!?*_"
"Simple: You pick your favourite toys who you want to join you on your mission!" Tifa smiled with enthusiasm, wanting to make such a serious moment as exciting for the boy as possible. He nodded at her commands, dashing off to find his best toys among his collection.

"I guess I'll be back in a few," Edie announced as she grabbed her coat, before heading off out the door. Setsuka gave a determined expression to her sister-in-law, inspiring the two.

"Do you want me to pack your things too, Tifa?"
"Sure, just empty out my drawers. The suitcases are in Len's room. I'll go get the sealing scrolls from the equipment room."

Setsuka confirmed her instructions, before dashing off upstairs to pack for the family, while Tifa went across the room to the infamous Nakano Equipment room. Here, all the weapons once used by the entire family were stored here, from Edie's fan down to Kasumi's kunai. Some of the stuff was priceless.

"Let's get started!"

{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Dynamite_

"Sanu!"

Tifa called out to the boy, following after him. She made sure her identity was still concealed before catching up to him.

"If you want to talk, we have to get out of here. I'm... a Missing-Nin. I can't be seen with you. I advise really that you don't interact with me," she whispered, gently clutching his shoulder. It was the truth that if the angels caught her, she'd be killed. The fact she was interacting with Sanu means he'd either be tortured or killed. Heck, even both if they feel like it. She'd experienced angels at first hand, and knew what sort of bastards they could be.
​​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

_Damn, I guess I should have know already. They've been watching ever since I came into the village. Sneaky little bastards they are, now we need to get out angels aren't worth it right now._

Sanu extended his hand gripping tifa's in response to his ponderings. He yanked her along with him in his now running form. They had heard her scream at him not the smartest move she's ever done but it happened. As they finally decended from the residential streets they passed the shops located near the gates. There were Kabuki masks racking some of the shelves Sanu quickly bought two masks one of a Fox and the other of a Cat. 

" Tifa we need to leave now. Didn't realize the presence on the wall after you hit me. Were fucked if it's a bounty hunter and were really fucked if it's the angels" Sanu donned his Neko Mask and continued to speak. " Living here for so long has made me realize some organizations here hate missing-nin to extreme levels. "

From living in Fuzen for a few years Sanu knew of the prestigous core of psycopathic nin known as the Angels. He dreaded ever facing one of those mind-fucking freaks as he would call them. They were part of his reason to leave Fuzengakure in the first place for power. He wanted to become so strong to eliminate all the organizations like branded and even the angels.Yet now wasn't the time for him to be getting into a fight in a crowded area. He needed to get out of there because a fight right now wouldn't really make the situation any better.

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Kaguya Sanu - Liquid Time/ Hyuuga Toshiro*
Mission of great importance:Mystical Exchange

Toshiro jumped onto a branch trying to catch his balance before he departed. With each tree he was getting closer to were he needed to go. He wanted to reach the village the little girl originated from so he may return her. The Hyuuga was pushing himself feeling the girl in a bad predicament if they didn't reach the village soon. She tapped his shoulder causing Toshiro to look at her she weakly pointed forward at a large vally filled with devastation. She motioned that the devastation was indeed her small village.

The destruction that was cause looked like it would take years to rebuild. Toshiro hopped from the last branch gliding silently forward into the village.As he landed he began to walk into the village he noticed how destroyed and near deserted it looked from a distance. He didn't know what had happened but resolve inside of him was sent to skyhigh measures. He hadn't realized but someone was aiming a weapon at his back as soon as he got into the village.

" Hmm are you stupid or foolish? " The voice echo'd seemingly from a kid.

Toshiro looked behind him to find a silver haired boy standing at about 5 feet 2 inches behind him. The boy wore a mask to veil his appearance as he spoke he seemed to question Toshiro more but The Hyuuga responded as fast as he could.

" Neither or at least I hope I'm not. Look I'm not gonna do battle with you unless you tell me who you are. Did you do this to the village are you apart of that gang!? " Toshiro was angry seemingly the first time in his life from the fact of the worlds cruelty now being shown to him.

" If I had attacked this place it won't be here anymore. I'd have wiped it clean from off of Kishi's forsaken earth "

Toshiro got a little ticked at the fact this guy would say something so evil. Toshiro quickly placed the girl on the ground softly. Before activating his Byakugan and running towards the mysterious masked boy. Yet before he could think he was puched in his chest it was so hard it cause him to cough up blood. Before he knew anything else Toshiro had passed out.

" Just go to sleep you foolish imbecile. When you awake you'll learn more. And thanks for making my job of finding the girl much easier. "

The masked boy looked onward at the little girl before appearing in front of her. With no effort at all he lifted her from the ground and slung her under his arm before doing the same to the fallen Hyuuga. He was gone in a flash a silver flash as he shunshin'd the distance to the hospital. It wa sthe only part of the town maintained seeing as the gang ran it now. They made the doctors heal there sex toys so they could use them longer. Yet The Masked boy was about to change that.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Those who defy Death 1_

Date walked along a dirt path with the cloaked man, staring ahead silently.  His hands were in his pockets, and he kept looking at the man, expecting him to say something.  No words.  They just continued walking.  An hour passed.  Two hours.  Four hours.  Date was about to lose his patience when the man finally parted his lips and spoke.

"So.  Hakaizen supposedly trained you to stop death at a Shinigami's hand, and you believe it is in your power to do so."

"Yes-"

Date's words stopped.  A huge scythe blade was plunged through his chest, cutting his heart in half.  In the next instant he was fine, alive and uninjured.

"See how easily I did that?  You couldn't stop me if you wanted-"

Date's sword shot out from the man's chest.  Date smirked.  "You talk too much," spoke the Uchiha.  "You're a lot stronger than me, but your situational awareness is garbage."  The man chuckled as Date removed the sword and sheathed it, noting the lack of blood on the blade.  The man turned around to face him.  "So.  Here's what we're going to do.  We're going to let you live and give you a bit of shinigami power.  All you have to do is find it."

Suddenly Date was plunged into blackness.  He could still see himself so he wasn't blind.  Date began walking, trying to find his way around the darkness.


*Date Uchiha LT*
_Those who defy Death 1_

Date was walking around the darkness when he saw a light.  A glowing orb of pulsating blue light, bright, but not enough to make him squint or cringe.  As he neared the ball he saw it for what it was.  A glowing crystal ball.  In it, he could see himself walking blindly through the darkness.

"What the Hell?"

"You are on two different dimensional planes at once."

The Cloaked Man's voice rang from every direction, echoed off of seemingly nothing, and when he finished speaking, faded into every distance, as if he was walking away from Date as he spoke.  Date's eyes narrowed as he walked, looking around.  This was going to be irritating, especially since he had no idea which direction he was walking in, let alone find some form of power, which the Shinigami had been pretty cryptic about.


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic 
*_The Plan II_

With the plan in action, Tifa shuffled over to the equipment room. The door was a large metal one with a powerful seal on it, with the door itself being only visible to those Edie allows. It had been a long time since she'd unlocked the door, leaving the blonde to wonder if she could remember the chant to unlock the seal.

"Erm... Oh god, which one was it? Amateratsu? Catharina? It's something to do with war..." Tifa pondered the subject, before eventually drawing blood from her thumb and swiping it on the seal.

"Uh---- Bringer of Fear... Umm~~"

_*BANG!*_

Tifa was knocked back by the electrical shock the seal delivered upon getting it incorrect. Now the blonde was becoming fustrated, as they were supposed to be done by the time Edie got back from the bank! Setsuka was probably fast on it, and even little Hiiro was doing his best. But she couldn't even open a family room? 

"Saviour of cities, harnessed in bronze, strong of arm, _*ARES!*_"

A high-pitched voice recited the chant, swiping his blue paw against the door to succesfully open it. Tifa almost instantly recognised the 3ft winged blue cat as Happy, Edie's personal summon.

"H-Happy! When did you get here!?"
"We have no time for that, Tifa-chan! Come on, we need to clear this place out!" He ordered, flying into the safe while a determined Tifa followed straight behind. 

The room was any belligerent shinobi's dream. It was filled with all sorts of shinobi tools from Fuma Shurikens to even a few Kusarigama. There was scrolls, kunai, shuriken, senbon, wires, even spare flak jackets. Tifa noticed Edie's iron fan mounted on the wall behind a frame, while Kasumi's kunai was just below it.

"Right... I take it we're gonna have to clear out everything here. Make a set for each of us consisting of kunai, shuriken, senbon, wires and first aid kits for myself and Edie. Bring a tanto blade for Setsuka and yourself, and use a transformation jutsu to make that flak jacket smaller," Tifa explained the orders, walking over to the most treasured weapons in this room. "I'll prepare the fan, and put everything else into scrolls. Get going, Happy!"

"_*AYE!*_" The excited cat confirmed the orders with glee, before dashing off around the room to prepare the sets in question. First he did Hiiro's flak jacket, before moving on to the other weapons.

{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_To Hunt Your Prey_​ 
Here she was again. 

On the run from Angels.

It was nothing new to her. She'd never killed one before, but she'd beaten one of them up pretty bad. However, quite a few of the times Tifa has been overwhelmed by their impressive abilities. They don't just pick anyone for the job, only the best of the best.

"aSanu! We're running from *NOTHING!* Just stop-"
"-Right there!"












​
"I see scum has found their way into Fuzen. As an Angel ranked of the Seraphim, you won't get far," the teenager spoke with a respected tongue, one of a wealthy kid taught how to speak properly.

"Look, we aren't looking for a fight so just let us go-!"

The boy began to chuckle at her suggestion, before rolling up the sleeves on his hoodie. 

"We, Fuzengakure Angels, don't just let Missing's 'go' so easily. What sort of risks would that pose to us? And in this climate, it's essential we stop the leaking of data."

He wasn't giving them a chance to talk, but neither was Tifa. She charged forward, her fists clenched.

"Sanu, run while you can!" She yelled, launching a sort of kamikaze attack on him. He wasn't fazed at all by her, and simply had a smug grin on his face.

*SONIC POINTER!*

Her fist clashed with his, yet she was sent flying back a good 800 yards, tumbling across the street like a pebble thrown across water. His ability, Sonic Pointer was one reknown across Fuzen. Afterall, he was a Tokiwadai Academy student.

"Still wish for suicide?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 14, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki LT *
*Cantarella *

?You know you shouldn?t call me that??

The former prince sighed as he gave the young princess the cat, this boy was that of royal blood. A long time ago, but he revoked that right as future ruler for he was in love. Sweet and blissful love and for that reason he wanted to spend more time with the one he wanted to give his heart to yet his tongue wouldn?t allow such treachery of the feelings. The young man that was standing over the girl, was one of many that had fallen for this princess charm?

Yet unlike them, this was real love?

The love that destroyed men and made women look like vipers?

?It doesn?t matter to me though! No matter what you did, you still a prince in the eyes of the high council.? the princess said, not knowing what cord she struck in the young man heart, ?And me of course, you becoming a royal knight just price yourself as a higher and more valuable prince~?

Oh how stupid she was, oh how she didn?t know what a simple words like that were being process in this young mans mind over and over again. She still saw him as a prince, even though he handed over his crest. And did she think highly of him? Oh how the Gods were shining on this day that his heart was beating ten folds more than it use to.

But of course?

Feelings like these?

Were nothing but a hindrance?


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic 
*_The Plan III

_By now, Tifa had gathered a majority of the weapons together. They were all placed in colour-coded scrolls, each one representing a different category. The large blue one contained medical supplies, the green one had basic ninja tools and the red one had the advanced ninja tools. With the three scrolls tied together, Tifa had grabbed the fan carefully from the mount, while Happy had all their equipment for the travel heaved other his shoulder.

"Y-You... Ready... Tifa-chan!?" he squeezed the words out, doing his best to carry such a heavy weight. The blonde blinked for a moment, before nodding with a smile.

"Yep, we're done here," she answered, not joking at all. The room was cleared out, with only specks of dust left around. With this part done, they left the equipment room, with Happy resealing it on his way out. There was no point as nothing valuable was left, but it was better to be safe than sorry.

"Onee-chan! I've finished! I've got all my toys ready!" Hiiro beamed, a red rucksack on his bag that was filled with the best of his toys. 
"That's great Hiiro! Just sit down for now while we do this," she advised or rather told, before leaving the heavy fan and kunai against the wall and table. "My... That's heavy! How does mum carry that around!?"

"You said 'Mum' Tifa-chan!" Happy smiled triumphantly, leaving the scrolls near the fan. Tifa got a little flustered, realising what she'd said with scarlet cheeks.

"I-I meant Edie!"

"Don't worry about that, we need to just get some food now," Happy instructed, heading over to the kitchen to raid the cupboards and fridge. He was shoving it all into a large rucksack, which would be some food to help out Kasumi. She was living on her own for the past month or so, so probably didn't have enough food for them all. Plus, she probably only just found out now as Edie said she was going to send word via a messenger bird.

"Tifa! I've got all our stuff packed. It wouldn't fit in the scroll!" Setsuka yelled from upstairs, throwing down 6 large bags packed with all their clothing and other essentials. They were a good team, working hard to get a family of around 5 prepared for moving in under an hour or so.


----------



## Kei (Aug 14, 2011)

* Kei Aosuki *
*Goodbye?Durga*

Caring?

Maybe that all she wanted in life, someone that cared for her as much as she equally cared about them. Maybe that is why she loved Durga with all her heart and even though he was going to be her death sentence, the lost of that warmth was too much to bear and made her snap. Kei just looked at the lines of the wooden wall. 

?I see?? Miku said, ?But you don?t understand??

Kei ears poked up, what was there to understand? She was going to lose one thing that was important to her. Again. She had lost Koji Kazama and that was a constant repeat in her head, especially the things she did to forget about the sliver haired boy, but now as her eyes settled down on the darkness of the maple wood, maybe forgetting wasn?t a bad thing.

?I want you to die?? she said causing Kei to instantly snapped up, her hands still bound and the moonlight that inched in showed the girls crystal blue eyes beautifully, Miku brushed back her hair, ?You see, this isn?t what you call a loving clan, we kill to live and to have fun??

Kei looked at the girl as she twirled her hair a bit, ?Now unlike the rest of the clans that preach togetherness and all that crap, we don?t give a damn?We will kill our own kind if it means that we are weeding out the weak?And darlin?You are weak??
----
*Kyo Aosuki LT*
_*Canterella*_

Oh sweet blissful love, the way it felt against his heart was more like something smooth like sand paper stroking his skin. Prince Kyo of the Fennikkusu land, a small yet powerful and growing division of land. Prince Kyo was the son and future lord of that small division of land, until the day he laid eyes on her.

Lyra...

At first he thought she was nothing but a loud girl, annoying in every right and way. Yet slowly like all her other suitors that Kyo protected her from and rightfully scared off, had some kind of attraction to her. First developing into an innocent crush. And then later developing into a flame Kyo didn't ever want to control, but to let out and englufe the land with.

Yet Kyo knew, he was nothing but a small tail prince and he wasn't there with the big ones. The ones with the many lands, the high framers, and the economic power of Jesus. So Kyo revoked his title as prince and became a knight, moving quickly up the ranks to become Lyra personal body guard..

"Ho is that a fair eyed princess with a snapping dog?"a voice called out

If anything...

Anything...

Being silent about ones feelings made Kyo stronger yet weaker to those around him of the same sex. 

Kyo turned around to see a man that made Lyra smile and his heart want to rip the boys throat out,"Milord Kazama..."Kyo bowed, and this made him even more willing to draw out his sword and stab the boy

"Kyo..."Kazama had addressed before turning to Lyra,"Lady Lyra~"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Akina Ezel/Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina escused herself from the room to wonder around the mansion a bit, it was better than sitting as she took the stairs to the next level of the mansion ofmansion. She was guessing that ReiMei would not worry much as to do something as they waited for guest to arrived. She pushed open a door and felt warm in this room and felt it was a baby's room. She smiled as she shut the door as she tapped her staff to find out what was in the other room to explored. She enter a room as she felt for a sewing maching and went over to bolts of different fabric. Hakro was wondering where Akina went to as he did not smell her with ReiMei her lover. He went after her as he found her in a room full of fabric and a sewing machine. "Could you fixed my dress for me, brother, I don't mind modlig in front of you?"

Hakro looked around and founded Akina's original wedding dress, he looked at it then at Akina, he could do something to it than wasting it. "We have the fabric nd everything here, so your lover came up with almost everything. One thing you have to sit down with him and Darius and talk." "You are the only ome I told, you want your lung ripped out this time if you betray me again." Hakro slinted his eyes to not show his reaction as he went over to a bolt of fabric of white as Akina took off her her clothes and stand on a stool as she was only in her baby bump wrap and her bra. Hakro would not do anything to his sister again as he was on her side now. HE got the bolt of white fancy fabric and wrapped around Akina's waist as this project was diffilcult as there be three seperate parts to the dress so far for the skirt, the top and the middle where her stomache was and with the babies were. He started the dress as he started to pin the skirt and get the measurements of the three parts of Akina's wedding dress.


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic 
*_The Plan IV
_
What did Setsuka mean by 'It wouldn't fit in the scroll'? Was all their stuff just that much? Tifa had to make a decision here. Do they take more scrolls or just take the clothes and essentials in their bags? It would save a lot of time, as Tifa persumed they'd leave once Edie returned.

"Alright, don't worry about it Setsuka. We'll just take it as it is. Did you get everything?" She asked, wanting to confirm that her orders were followed.
"Yep. My stuff, Hiiro's, yours and Edie's. What about Len?" Setsuka answered, leaving with a question on the third child of the Warholic's. He hadn't been around lately, but Tifa knew why.
"Edie and Kinzey broke up after Vaan died... He has Len while I guess Edie has me," she explained, careful not to say 'mum' or 'mother' again. 

There was a moment of silence however at the mention of Vaan. Even 2 years later it was still taboo, but Setsuka loved Vaan with every last bit of herself. To have him go like that was a pain she'd have to bare for the rest of her life. Setsuka would have the job of explaining to Hiiro who his father was, and why he wasn't here. Heck it would be difficult just explaining what a 'father' was in general. 

"Is everything prepared?"

Edie walked in through the door, wearing the traditional jounin outfit and a headband tight around her forehead. Her hair was tied into two long twintails that started at the end of her neck line, and she had her fan and medical kit hooked on her back.

"_Aye!_" Happy answered with a triumphant smile. "Now how are we going to get to Fuzengakure?"

"A choo-choo oba-chan!?" Hiiro beamed, his baby talk referencing a train.

"No, a train's too risky. Direct trains to Fuzen are rare, and most of the time they have to go through Sunagakure which is under Branded control. Plus, the train station here is under Branded influence too, so it's best we take to the skies," Edie replied, explaining her tactics the best she could. Happy however had a face of panick as he thought about Edie's explanation.

"Y-You mean... We're going to be flying on me!?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_Void Gear Fails!?!?!? A New Awesome Power Unveiled!!_
*ELEMENTS OF LIFE ENGAGE*









​*DING

DING*


All the noise around him, the stillness of the environment around him, it was all lost on him. The masked boy heard nothing but ringing and his breathing. It was a deep, shallow, hoarse breathing pattern indicative of the multiple fractures running up and down his sternum, the broken ribs, amongst a litany of other internal injuries. His injuries however grave he couldn't get this incessant ringing to stop. He had been thrown with such force that his airs had popped from the velocity he was thrown out. His enemy lacked his speed but made up for that deficiency with great strength. 

The Boy Born Under a Star of Purity wielded some kind of crazy long halberd. It was a sword of truly cartoonish proportions, being at least 11 feet tall, dwarfing the sword of Seiferoth, the legendary Masamune. Getting hitting in the face with the sword had completely scrambled Vanitas’ brain. That wasn’t the only problem the situation was much graver than that, Shirou was closing in on him and even worse the Void Gear… it had been broken. Vanitas wasn’t fully aware of it but the faceplate that worked as the conduit for the energies the Void Gear was able to gather it was broken in multiple areas. Blood could be seen flowing his brow, his unkempt grey hair was poking out, and one of his piercing grey eyes could be seen due to the pieces of his mask being broken.

*Kukukuku*

The Voices stirred in his mind, asking for their champion, their chosen one, to answer their calls. To stand up against the light to be more than just a man, to become something even more. They had led Koji Kazama down a path where he tore his humanity away from himself all in order to insure that he would be more than a man, that he would become an idea. The very darkness the world did not want but the world needed. If Vanitas did not get up then it would be all over. Ended by his very antithesis, by some wannabe neko pretty boy.

“NO!!!!”

He tore his body out from the grasp of the wall staggering out of its hold as Shirou was upon him, Ascalon brandished above his head for the fatal blow. In spite of all the damage that was done to him he still has his trump card. He just needs an opening to use it at this point, and even better his Dirty Boots are still active.

*DIRTY BOOT STOMP!!*

He bashes the sole of his boot on the ground as Shirou is about to swing down his mighty blade, but the ground beneath Shirou’s feet opens up in that instant. A sinkhole forms knocking Shirou off balance and down to bended knee. Taking his opportunity Vanitas lunges forward, his arms extended and he takes hold of the Saint’s shoulders. Vanitas’ swings his head back then whips it forward slamming his helmet into Shirou’s face. Shards of glass like material fly everywhere as Shirou feet leave the ground, he is sent flying backward with Ascalon still tightly gripped in his hand.  The white haired boy’s face is now in full view to another, for the first time in three years another can see the face of Koji Kazama… 

The Saint quickly recovers though going into a backward tuck and roll before getting to his feet and springing out at Vanitas with Ascalon’s sharp edge pointed at him. Shirou stabs forward aiming for Vanitas’ already decimated abdominal area but the unmasked boy ducks down causing the sword to take a decent sized chunk out of top of his shoulder. The distance between the two warriors is about 8 feet, which isn’t much but for Vanitas it seemed like 8 miles as he could feel the searing pain of his new wound. The holy energies being funneled through the sword were threatening destroy the very essence of the homunculus.

*BOOM*

Vanitas pushed off the ground creating a sonic boom behind him as he pushed on letting the hot steel of the Ascalon tear into him further before he was released from it’s metal jaws. He was under Shirou and the sword completely as he ran in his fists tucked in near his body as he exploded upward and extended his arm straight up driving his fist into Shirou’s jaw. The blow was true this time as Shirou went straight up and came back down with a thud. Vanitas stood there with his shoulder slumped forward, panting huskily. 

*Kukukukuku*

This was his opening; this was the moment he needed…. But no this didn’t feel right, he wanted to show the Boy Born Under the Star of Purity, no he needed to show him that the one who had the world in their hands was he. The Boy Born Under an Evil Star thought back to his time in the other world, when the one with the same face as the one he was fighting set in motion the final act of this sordid play. When the enemy in front of him put that accursed blade right through Koji and his brother. This one memory was the one Koji would never let Vanitas forget, the memory that Koji had fought to remind Vanitas of before this very battle. He needed to honor that memory and do it justice.

“GET THE FUCK UP!!! I’M NOT FUCKING DONE WITH YOU!!!” Vanitas stumbled backward but regained his footing. He spread his legs shoulder length apart, digging his heels into the ground to reinforce his footing. Shirou rose as Vanitas beckoned for him to get up. The boy’s stamina was amazing, as he had no visible signs of fatigue as he got to his feet, but the damage wrought on him by Vanitas was evident.

“The Boy Born Under a Star of Purity and The Boy Born Under an Evil Star, from the time we were born this moment was fated to happen. This is our *DESTINY!!!* But I assure you that right here, right now, destiny stops for one of us. We both can’t continue to live in this world and coexist. *THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!*”  Vanitas raised his arm in the air dramatically putting up the number one as he uttered it. Soon four others joined the one finger as he brought his hand down in front of him. 

It was time for *“THAT JUTSU.”*

“HAAAA!!!HAAAA!!!HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!”

*RUMBLE!!!RUMBLE!!!RUMBLE!!!*

The grounds of the Kazekage’s manor began to shake as a microseism began to enrapture the whole of the property. Vanitas was using every ounce of power he had left for this, tapping into his very life force to accomplish this jutsu. His hand began to spark but the sparks seemed to hit against some kind of invisible barrier. 

*BOOM
*
The shifting of the tectonic plates beneath their feet had given way to geysers; geysers of molten hot lava began to spring up around the estate.  The temperature around the area began to become to rise to inhumane levels as Vanitas continued his war cry, his kiai. Before long his hand began to radiate with an astonishing green-colored force.

*Kukukuku
*
Vanitas eyes went blank as the same green radiance that shone from his hand was now shining through his eyes. He cocked bent his hand backward and in towards his body.

ELEMENTS OF LIFE DISENGAGE
???? ENGAGED









​
*Spoiler*: _Song Must Accompany Post_ 




*“This hand of mine glows with an awesome power!!!!”*

Vanitas ran toward Shirou with reckless abandon as he set asunder everything in front of him, to the side of him, and behind him with the intensity of the S-class magma release jutsu in his hand.

*“Its burning grip tells me to defeat you!”*

He jumped up into the air his arm still cocked back at a perpendicular angle to his body. Before he exploded towards Shirou with the torridity of 3000 degrees Celsius. 

*“Now here I go, Shining Finger!”*


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic 
*_The Plan V
_
Edie burst into a fit of childish laughter as Happy got the idea in his large head that they was going to be flying on him.

"Of course not! I'll summon Kurotsuchi for this," Edie emphasized, before picking up a black briefcase. "All our money is in here--- roughly 85,000,000 ryo. This should last us a very long time."

There was a moment of silence as everyone gawped at the numbers Edie presented them. 85 Million ryo? Was there even that much money in the world!? 

"_M-Mom!_ How have you got so much money!?" Tifa asked, her mouth twitching to form a grin. Edie chuckled slightly, before revealing that it was from all the missions she'd done over the past 20 years or so. She'd been living off her job as a Doctor, and saving the money for her will and emergencies.

"Shouldn't we get going now? Dusk's just around the corner," Setsuka suggested, picking up a nonchalant Hiiro in her arms. Edie couldn't agree more, preceeding to instruct Happy and Tifa to grab the scrolls and bags, before they headed outside into the garden.

"_Right..._ It'll take a couple of minutes to summon such a large creature. Happy, keep watch from the roof," Edie commanded as she walked over to the center of the garden, holding a peice of chalk between her fingertips. Edie swiftly began to draw a special sort of kaleidoscopic seal on the concrete patio, while Setsuka jiggled Hiiro in her arms to keep the smile on his face.

For the next five minutes or so, Happy circled the house from above, keeping an eye out for any Branded scum. It was dusk now, and the night sky was lit by the dim lights of Konoha. It wasn't anything like it was when he was growing up with Edie. Now... It was just a shell of what it was, and Happy had a feeling it wouldn't ever get back to it's peak.

Tifa was more acting as a bodyguard to Setsuka and Hiiro, just in the event someone launched a direct assault. Edie had already scribbled half the seal already while Hiiro watched on with curious eyes. Tifa had never seen her do this while summoning an Exceed. Was Kurotsuchi really this big? Or was it something else?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Akina Ezel/Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina as thinking why the other one did not kick at all or she was not near Darius and the baby was unhappy as ever. Hakro noticed that Akina was quiet, she would be happy talking about her wedding plans with him or maybe not. As he pinned the fabric as he was working around her stomache he felt two kicks, he smiled up at Akina. he pinned it and quickly worked on Akina's top as he did not want to strtled her or make her think of anything else. Akina breath in as she looked out the window as the snow was still falling another storm was coming, she heard the wind blow. "So what, type of decorations you want on this dress or you want me to surprise you?" "I trust you, in a weird way to give my trust to you again. Would they except me after this, and trust me again or I am like my mom."

"I doubt you are like our mom with different dad's your child be less confused than I am living life Akina. Nobody how screwed up about this, they are coming soon so, just be alone with him. With nobody else around you in the snow out their that you been watching." Akina stepped down as she took of the fabric as it needed to be sew together as she changed back into her clothes. "Don't mention this to no one, I be fine telling them and with your help, it could turn out better than I expected or everything go do wn to Hell." Hakro nodded as Akina left the room and wonder through out the mansion as she had to come back to tried on the dress again. Hakro was working on the dress for it to look amazing for her wedding on the choices his sister make even though it had a sick twist to it in his oppion.


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic 
*_The Plan VI
_
"It's done!"

Edie announced with a sigh of relief as she wiped the chalk stains from her hands. She formed the tiger handseal, before slamming her hand down on the ground. The seal slowly began to glow, forming a silhouette of Edie.

"*Summoning Jutsu!*"

_*POOF!*_












A large pink white-winged cat appeared, easily dwarfing the humans. It was slightly larger than Edie's house, and easily visible across Konoha. They had to move fast, or the Branded would be swarming over them.

"Tifa! Get the things together with Happy!" Edie commanded as she wrapped the cloth around Kurotsuchi's stomach that would allow them to carry their things. Edie jumped up on to the back of the Exceed, where Tifa began tossing her their things for Edie to hook on.

"Setsuka-chan! Lemme take Hiiro up!" Happy proposed, his wings meaning it would be easier to get the youngster up. Setsuka obliged, handing her son to Happy who flew on to the back of Kurotsuchi, with her following straight after. 

Now all that was left was Tifa Warholic with their belongings and the others already aboard.

"What are you waiting for Tifa!?" Setsuka yelled from nearly 30ft above. Tifa wondered the same thought to herself, eventually jumping on to the back of Kuro.

"Let's just get going already! They've probably already spotted us!"

"We sure have!" 

A sickeningly sweet voice was heard as a girl who looked no older than Tifa with wings was soaring towards them. The group was already in the skies, but this girl was flying straight after them with the Branded seal on her forehead protector.

"The Ol' Kage Ginnie-chwan sent me to kill you all! Ne~~" the girl taunted as a bright flash twirled around her right hand, the silhouette soon forming a sword that reeked of lightning.

"She's a lightning type, and we're in the skies where she works best. We're gonna have to get moving!" Edie decided, blitzing ahead with the others on Kuro. Setsuka held on tight to Hiiro, while Happy was holding on to the tail of Kuro, letting out childish screams.

*LIGHT CLAP!*

The girl let her sword and left hand collide, creating an echo through the skies of Konoha. Lightning began to strike from the skies, daring to hit Kuro and send the group spiralling downwards to death. Luckily, Kurotsuchi was skilled and managed to evade the attacks, heading straight for Fuzen.

"You're going to have to take care of her! I can't keep this up!" Kuro cried, trying her best to evade the lightning. Tifa saw that they were in a tough situation thanks to what looked like a Chunin.

"I'm gonna take her on. Happy, back me up."
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*
*Canterella *

Lord Koji Kazama...

The stupid shit, a pride one that rivals his own in power. If Kyo was a prince he would have been declared Koji Kazama an enemy of the state and unleashed all hell on the pretty boy. But of course Kyo wasn't a prince, he was nothing but a knight. A knight that served Lyra, mind, body, and soul. That thought alone made Kyo shiver a bit, if only he could do that...

Koji and Lyra used to be old flames settling down to noting but friends 

Or so she say, Kei, his sister and twin. Had made it clear that she has been talking to Koji for quite sometimes, wishing that he didn't judge the boy so harshly. But so did Thalia, his cousin and all the other women that rushed to suck that boy up. Not saying Kei was one of them, she was more innocent and kind hearted. She wouldn't know betrayal if it climb up and punched her in the face..

Kyo smired at that thought...

How he missed her...

Kyo watched as the two 'friends' sat down at the bench to chat. Kyo only turned around and watched the sky, his eyes not looking but his ears tuning in. Curiosity always killed the cat, but the simple fact that cats had nine lives and Kyo curiosity hasn't been drowned only made Kyo more interested in the conversation.

"I see you came to visit yet again Lord Kazama."Kyo heard Lyra say,"Its becoming a natrual habit for me to expect you now."

Koji chuckled, that snake, "Please, who wouldn't want to spend time with you my darling Lyra?"he asked, his voice seeping poison with each word as Kyo thought

"You should know me by now Koji, don't try to sweet talk me!"she said

"Or what!? Your dog is going to snap!"Koji laughed

Oh Kyo was going to snap alright..

Snap his sword up that boys ass...


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Flying Light_










​
Tifa leapt off of Kurotsuchi, rocketing straight for the sword-weilding girl with Happy hot on the blonde's tail. Edie slowed down a little, not wanting to lose her daughter in the skies.

"Oh? Come to fight me one on one have you, ne~~?" The girl purred, spinning upwards with her sword clenched tight in her fist. The lightning from the skies began to spark around her, forming a shell of lightning around her in the shape of a drill. A scream of war escaped her lips as she dashed for Tifa, spinning to replicate a drill.

The blonde reacted with Hiiro and the others in mind, willing to take the attack on as long as they weren't hurt. However, the only problem here was that she couldn't fly, so by the time the technique would've gotten close, she'd be meters below. 

That's why Happy was here!

He grabbed her by her shirt, keeping her in the skies. It was taxing but it was to protect others, and Happy would do anything for that cause.

*ROAR OF THE LION'S FIST!!!*

The infamous Warholic sister released an intense blast of fire, easily exceeding 500 degrees. The blazing roar of a lion clashed with the girl wrapped in lightning, lighting the skies brighter than fireworks. Her C-Rank technique had an above-normal amount of chakra poured into it, creating a monster with hellish mixes of red and yellow.

"Is that all?"

"W-What!?"

The bright bursts of light illuminating the sky dissapeared as did all traces of lightning. It was like Tifa was fighting a ghost, or that the girl wasn't even there. There was nothing! No lightning, no drill, no locks of silver dancing in the wind. 

She was... _Gone! _
*
SLAM!*

An aching pain spread from Tifa's head, before finding herself blasting away at an incredible speed. The girl had appeared in an instant, drop kicking Tifa before she'd even noticed. Happy was knocked back too, but swiftly recovered so he could catch Tifa.

"_*T-E-L-E-P-O-R-T-E-R*_. That's my signature ability~~, ne? How do you think I got here so fast?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki LT*
*Canterella *

The long spring sun, seemed long and harsh to the young knight that was sitting under a tree listening to the two 'friends' talk.  In truth, whenever Koji and Lyra talked, it hurted him more than he was able to process. The simple fact that Koji had something that Kyo desired more than life or the air to breath, enraged him and spark something that is known as jealousy into the boy.

Jealousy, something he wasn't use to until he met Koji Kazama...

This feeling of undying hatred for someone that has something that you want, no, Kyo needed. He had sacrificed a lot for Lyra, his title, his heart, and his future, but all she could probably see is a boy that is making himself more fit to become a prince. Oh how the Gods were laughing at the boy with the unrequited love, they were laughing at him and Kyo knew it all to well...

"So I came to talk to you about something important actually."Kyo heard Koji say, causing the boy to turn up from what he was doing and look at the two that were on the bench

Lyra had looked up from her cup of tea that the maid had brought out for them, her eyes full of interest because of course it made her happy. It made her happy that Koji could open to her the way he did...

And it made Kyo feel like he was getting sloppy seconds...

"I am interested...Continue..."Lyra said to the boy

Koji took a deep breath and smiled at her,"I am getting at the age that if I don't marry my father will have my head."he laughed causing Kyo heart to twinge a bit

Lyra cocked her head a bit to the left,"Meaning?"she asked

Koji had something in his eyes that made Kyo heart swivel up into a dried grape, he couldn't be doing the thing that Kyo dreamt about. The thing that he refused himself over and over again...

No...

He just couldn't!

"I want to settle down Lyra and get married..."Koji said as he grasped her hands...

_*"REOWWWW!!"*_the cat in Kyo arms screamed as Kyo had clutched it to tight, this made Kyo jump a bit. But he was far from reality, far from where he wanted to be at this moment.

The cat looked up at him before skipping off...

Kyo finally was able to release the handful of fur that he had ripped out of the cat...


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Flying Light II_

_Shit._

Just shit.

That was the four letter word that passed through Tifa Warholic's mind as she assessed the situation. No other word, feeling or emotion even crossed her mind.

A _teleporter?_

She could count on her fingers how many times she'd heard the word, with this being the first time it had debuted in her world. I mean, teleporter? Like someone who could move instantly? Wasn't that what the Fourth Hokage could do? But there was no yellow flash... There wasn't even a flash. It was just this girl was there, and then she wasn't! She was at A, but then at B, with not even seconds between. Tifa couldn't even comprehend what the hell was going on.

"Happy did you see that!?" she gasped, still trying to make sense of it all even now. The Exceed had seen it too, and was just as surprised.










​
"I saw Tifa-chan... She's a teleporter, which means she can jump between dimensional plains. However, there's a flaw in such a powerful ability: She has to figure out the spacial coordinates for her next move, meaning it requires concentration. If we can get her in a sticky situation, she shouldn't be able to teleport!" The royal blue cat explained, holding on to Tifa as they hovered in the skies. The silver-haired girl simply chuckled at his explanation, deep down impressed he knew about teleporters' weakness.

"Don't get too ahead of yourself! Of course I've gotten around that weakness!" she proclaimed, teleporting above the two to deliver a heavy axe kick on their heads. Happy responded with a gust of wind that knocked her away, which just proved Happy's theory.

"See that, Tifa-chan? Because she was so close, the wind was too fast and she didn't have time to react and teleport!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 14, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Those who defy Death 2_

Date was angry with himself.

He was a shinobi.  He looked Death in the face and put a sword through his chest.  He fought and killed and almost died himself hundreds of times and he the scars to prove it.  He was nothing short of a warrior.

So why the Hell was he so god damn jumpy?

Every turn, every sound made him jump.  He could barely walk before he jumped at something else, some new sound.  He was beginning to become irritated with himself.  Suddenly, a series of torches lit up the darkness, and he was standing in a room full of giant, seven foot tall, monster fucking cock roaches.  One of them gave a disgusting hissing sound at him.  Date immediately activated his Sharingan and nearly face palmed.  "Kai!"

*Date Uchiha LT*
_Those who defy Death 2_

Date was walking along, feeling strangely calm.  He was walking along, not minding the darkness too much, when suddenly fear slammed into him like an ice-cold wave.  He was sent to a knee by the fear.  As well as fear, a fucking platoon of giant roaches appeared from nowhere, hissing and swiping at him.  "Fuck off!"  He jumped into the air and turned his arm into a giant shield coated in flames.  He squashed the bugs, roaring as he did so.  They were destroyed immediately.  He went into a fit of heavy breathing for a few seconds before feeling the fear die down.

"What the Hell was that?"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Demon in Angelic Clothing

_Damn! This is really really bad! I didn't wanna run into one of these bastards, what do we do!? I haven't gotten any stronger then before I'm still weak I'm still afraid I'ms till gonna die -----_

Before he could even finish his last thought the Kaguya was thrusted into a building. The power of this Angel was frightening yet Sanu couldn't die here. That's when it happened as he hit the wall the jolt of pain had awakened the real memory. The memory corrupted by the time spent in Sunagakure and that tiny little war. It was the memory of the person he loved most in his life and with that he resigned himself to killing this angel.

" Miraki "

The Kaguya's Red and Yellow eyes shined with white crosses in each eye as he rose back up from the attack. He was hurt but nothing serious as the bones that broke easily reassembled. Sanu stared at the demon his cockiness and anger rising. Axus was no longer around yet he could feel the blood lust calling for him to create death to love death to become one with death. The smirk he uses before he kills his pray was prominent on his facial features.

" Fuck you and your little parlor tricks! Bring on the real power of and angel so I can smite you and take my rightful place as a Demon!  Now Perish like all who will come after you! "

Sanu's sanity was starting to be corrupted and eaten away as the death materia was consuming his chakra. The sounds like a beating heart came for a  purple crystal with skulls adorning it inside of Sanu's inner world. It was cracking slightly but only a minor one. His smile turning from smug to down right evil as he launched himself forward. Kicking the ground launching himself upward into the sky in and spinning position. He reversed his flow before landing with a heel drop with a bone spike protruding from the heel.


----------



## River Song (Aug 14, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

Nothing could ever go easily could it the branded were everywhere, they were parasitic insects, they moved in on a country and took their food, water clothing everything, they even took their people. They drained everything and then moved on leaving only a lifeless husk of a country, and if it couldn?t find anything useful the Branded just made it vanish, Kiri in a perfect example of this.

?It is good you will accompany me. You will be a great help Rose.? She smiled at the girl, hearing the rustling before it hit Lyra?s ears she turned around, she could feel each of their weight on the ground, two adults and one teenager.  ? Lyra I will take the teenager, I don?t want to have to put you through the experience of killing the child. Leave the largest one alive we can use him to find out information.?She moved almost silently throughout the shrubbery her eyes blank as circled around to the back of the group.

Flipping her hair back silently she pounced her families dagger poised at the ready as she sliced the throat of the boy not older than fourteen, he let out a scream as Rika looked on with cold indifferent eyes. He fell down dead, Rose she hoped took care of the other one, their element of suprise was what was needed to give them the edge over the patrol group.

The leader was bulky obviously a Taijutsu specialist, He swung a punch at Rika and she grabbed his fist, his surprising strength caught her off guard, it was unusual to find someone physically stronger than her by a wide margin.
Stumbling back she regained her footing when she came into contact with a tree, she narrowly avoided his second punch which made a rather large hole in the trunk making handsealks she exclaimed ?Tree Binding Death!?

In the man?s mind a Tree grew from the earth entrapping him in its iron branches. Rika stepped forward, no emotion on her face, this was the professional Rika, the interrogator prodigy, the matron of the torture chamber. Lyra had seen Rika?s normal personality and her blood lusted one, this Rika had no personality, she was a tool.

She raised her hands making handseals ?Mind Interrogation Technique,? her blank voice proclaimed as the haze set in the man?s mind.

?Who is Patrolling this area??

He tried to bite his lip to stop him from speaking but it was impossible under Rika?s stern un-seeing gaze ?Three other Patrols like us each at other corners of the mountain range anyone who goes farther up gets mauled by an unknown animal. Only people with permission from a vice commander or that medic woman can go up?

And then he was dead, his blood painting the green foiliage around him as Rika thrusted her dagger into his gut ?Have fun in hell.?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Liquid Time/ Hyuuga Toshiro*
Mission of great importance:Mystical Exchange

Toshiro awoke moments later in what seemed to be a destroyed residential area. He coughed a bit before puking what was left in his stomach. The acidic burn threatened to make tears steam down his face. Yet he held them in with all his might while feeling woozy from the sudden vomiting. His eyes lazily rose upon a nearly destroyed rooftop. The roof held the masked boy and craddled within his arms was the girl. She was almost the same height as the masked boy so she looked heavy yet he held her with ease. Toshiro using the destroyed building to brace himself as he stood looked at the Masked boy his rage apparent.

" Just.....Just who the hell do you think you are!? Why would you set upon the village why would you do such a thing!? Huh, Speak up!!! His screams could be hear what seemed to be miles a way the village was so dead the echo was actually heard.

As Sanu cocked his head towards the boy his red pupil glowed from the mask like the activation of a machine. " Assumptions will get you killed. Notice that if I really did the damage of which you see why didn't I kill you? Why are you still alive and why for that matter is she? You should have really answered those questions yet I see your not all that bright. " Standing from atop the roof with one movement The Kaguya leaped from it. Holding the girl tightly before falling to the ground safe and soundly. As he stood from his kneeling position San began to walk off towards the only structure that was still maintained.


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Chants of Seraphim_

Tifa watched with not a streak of hope as Sanu launched his attack on the Angel, only to find himself blasted up into the sky. This guy... He was on a whole new level. He ranked himself as a Seraphim, which Tifa was sure was quite a high-ranking Angel. He probably spoke the Angel tongue too, and even used a few chants in his techniques.

"Nicholas, cor meum tibi!"
"Nicholas... I give you my heart? Oh no..."

Tifa translated his chant as a glowing seal began to surround him, creating currents of wind around his body. His left arm had his hoodie sleeve down, while his right one had it rolled up. Judging by this, it seemed his technique could only be used by his right hand, meaning they could snap off his arm or something to prevent him from using such a jutsu. It was a long shot, and even then they wasn't sure if that was the truth.

"Sanu! Get away from him!" she yelled, standing up from her crater as she knew she had to take action. This guy was a user of chants... She could use chant intercept to cancel his techniques, but she didn't know the fatal verse. It was a lose-lose for them...

*SMASH!*

"Brynhildr, cor meum tibi!" 

Tifa repeated his chant, smashing her weapon into the ground creating a red circle of flames around her. The seal began to glow, growing in size before eventually dissapearing into a flash of light.

"Another user of the Angels?" The Fuzen Angel wondered as he saw Tifa activate the chant. He shook it off though, knowing his technique was superior.

"Come at me."​ 
{----}
*Tifa Warholic *
_Flying Light III_​











​That's more like it!

A plan. That's the name of the idea formulated in Tifa Warholic's head. This girl was fast but her weakness was speed. It was almost too ironic to not laugh. The girl who could move faster than most people on the planet was weak to those who could move fast.

... Okay?

_But enough of that,_ Tifa thought to herself as she unhooked a red scroll with gold lettering on the skin. She let go of Happy's grip, allowing her to glide downwards.

"Happy! Add some wind to my weapon!" she ordered as she summoned her scythe, preceeding to use it as a snowboard of some sort. Happy did just this, allowing her board to float in the air. Tifa began to shoot a stream of fire from the gun in it, allowing her to move at fast speeds. "Got you now bitch! Where you gonna run?"

"Who's running?" the girl asked with a simple yet frank tone. Tifa was caught off guard by her reply, allowing the girl to teleport behind Tifa and deliver a drop kick.

_*BOOM!*_

A burst of flames and smoke encased the two, with the Branded girl being tossed out with flames clinging on to her wings. She tried flapping them, but they soon turned to dust after the jutsu that created them dissapeared.

"Shit! You cheeky bitch, nee~~~~!" the girl purred, teleporting around the sky to avoid any attacks. "Try catching me now!"

"Easy."

Happy mumbled the four letter word as a vortex of strong wind currents formed from the clouds, creating a storm-like hurricane. The girl tried to teleport away, succeeding the first time but only to be sucked in. She let out a sharp scream of pain as the jutsu ravaged her body, slicing every inch of her. By the time the jutsu had dissapeared, she was already bleeding heavily but still teleporting around to stay afloat.

"_*I-I'LL KILL YOU NENENE~!*_"
"Shut up already!"

_*CRUNCH*_

That was the ear-killing sound of the girl's facial bones being destroyed. Tifa's fist had collided with her face, punching every part of it into a single part, before sending her soaring down to earth.

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Mission_​ 
"Alright!"

Lyra nodded at Rika's commands, dashing forward for the second-tallest there. She jumped up above him, landing on his shoulders with her legs wrapped around his neck. With all the force of her body, she thrusted herself to the left, snapping his neck before jumping off his body. 

Just proof of her impressive gymnastic skills.

Once this was done, Rika had finished talking to a man. Well from afar it looked like she was just staring at him, but it was clearly a genjutsu. 

"Ready?"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

The force of it was unreal to Sanu as he was uplifted into the heavens. It was so sudden it disturbed The Kaguya making his inferiority complex shift into overdrive. The very thought of him dying was what cause him to cross his arms over his chest. He flipped his body so that his head was facing downward while he curled his legs as if trying to further the flip. 

_This son of a bitch is going to die now. I'll burn his dumbass into ASH!!!!!_

Without warning Sanu opened his mouth, no words were heard but the heat he exerted from it began to build. He was molding his chakra almost instantaneouly before he released the Jutsu upon the angel.

KATON: GORYUKA NO JUTSU!!!!

The flames burst from his mouth the fireball warping and creating and opening dragons head and mouth. The fireballs heat created smoke as soon as it was fired and trailed after the fireball as it inched closer to the angel. From the angle the Kaguya fired he was able to redirect his descent back downward onto a nearby roof. As he skidded to a stop he smiled at the attack he had launched towards the angel his most powerful jutsu.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 14, 2011)

*Sakurai- Training*

Sakurai finished a batch of four thousand insects with the help of his insect cocoon technique. *"Lets see how this worked out."* Sakurai stood up and walked over to the torch and bucket of water repeating the same process he had done before. Adding chakra to the flames and the water to make the water heavier and the flames more intense. He then ordered his insects to fly directly in both. 

*"Hmm."* Sakurai called to his insects and the one that were alive crawled onto his hand. *"It seems that I should probly train for this with a real person. My insects did survive better, but it didn't work out that great."* Sakurai stood up and looked at his insects. *"Their resistance is not at the proper level I need them to be at. I need a real person, and it didn't help that they should be very attuned to my chakra."* Sakurai felt down until a person walked up behind him. "You need help training? Sorry, I over heard when I walked over. I was going to train as well." Sakurai nodded, *"How very kind of you. I'm training for a specific technique and it would help greatly if you helped."*


----------



## Kei (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

He was happy...

He wouldn't deny that fact, he was very placed with the development of this fight. Phoenix Tail flapping it wings gracefully in the sky as it was watching the boy struggle against its wires. This pleased Kyo greatly and Phoenix didn't want it any other way, the boy was fast but he wasn't as smart as Kyo. He wasn't as coorodinated as Kyo and it made the boy really happy. 

"You know who you remind me of?"Kyo asked as he pulled the wires  and pulsated some of his chakra into Phoenix so the wires would get harder,"Koji Kazama...."

The name alone made Kyo face wretch in disgust...

"And if anyone I hated more was him..."Kyo said as he brushed back his hair and soon his right blue eye shined again and Phoenix returned to it flaming self instead of the blistering lighting that it became,"Be proud of yourself...You recieved nothing but my undying *hatred* in replace for that fucked up corpse that is now Koji Kazama~"

Kyo purred,"Interesting turn of events don't you think boy?"Kyo asked,"That bastard dies and leaves a cockroach like you in its place...Never to live up to the expectations of others, never to receive the warmth that Koji received...Never feeling the love that Koji had felt from my sister..."

"I am quite glad the bastard dead, I gave him one thing to do...And that was make Kei happy, and he fucked that shit up so greatly that I was pissed my own self!"Kyo laughed a bit,"....You see....Only thing that really fucked me about Koji is that never once he kept his word and never *once* has he proven that he can give a shit about anyone but himself!"

Kyo brushed back his hair as he watched the boy fall to the ground and slammed his arm back in place, Kyo was surpise that the boy was so sturdy usually from that hate, the problem would consist of bone fragments because of the speed an impact...

Soon the boy began to attack again! Sending flames to Kyo, Phoenix took the first blow and barely stood up to the second before reverting back to itself. The impact of it all caused Kyo to fall down to the ground but Kyo landed in the building! His head pounding and his body responding to the fall with constant aches...

"Hahahah!"Kyo laughed as he brushed back his hair and looked up at the sky

"I am getting bored of you..."Kyo said as he stood up,"You brought back some bad memories...You can leave now..."


----------



## Narancia (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Liquid Time/ Hyuuga Toshiro*
Mission of great importance:Mystical Exchange

In and almost never ending attempt to be lazy The Kaguya set the girl down before proceeding to slit his finger. The blood that drained from his right digit was then slid across the summoning seal on Sanu's left forearm. The blood mixed with the seal allowing it to glow towards and indigo color. Sanu recited the hand seals he needed each one complete with complete focus. As the final seal was cast he slammed his hand towards the ground revealing a seal from were he had slammed his palm. 

*Kuchiyose no Jutsu*

And with that a puff of smoke appeared from the site Sanu slammed his palm into. What appeared was Munenori he appeared different from before. His eyes were dull and he seemed indifferent in this certain situation.

" Great, Why did you summon me to another fight? I'm starting to think your extremely weak and need me to keep you alive! Munenori roared at him hostile and hesitate to help this. His change had happened because of the complacency he felt of never really being summoned. He was mad at Sanu and wanted to be summoned more.

" I'm sorry Munenori but all the people I fight are weak I'd rather not bother you really. And yeah fucking right! If it wasn't for me you would be alive right now kishi damn it! Sanu had always grown tired of the bickering back and forth they had. 

" Bullshit! I would have escaped with my brothers and sisters and even my father on my own! Humph, you couldn't do anything if you fucking tried!

" What you say you little son of a bitch! You want me to beat the shit out you!!!

" Bring it you fucking moron! "

Both Sanu and Munenori growled at each other. The growling was a trait The Kaguya had picked up from his extensive time  with the panther in question.

" Umm guys.... "

" WHAT!? "
" WHAT!? "

Toshiro had pointed his finger forward in the direction of what seemed to be a gang of nin. Sanu and Munenori turned there head to be greeted by the same vision that toshiro saw. A smirk was placed on both the panther and bone boys face as they saw the odds were stacked against them. fourty-five versus 3 this wasn't gonna be fun at all they all simultaneously thought. 

" Step back let a real Ninja handle this. Hey Hyuuga dude take that girl on ahead right into the ninja were gonna kill them ot of the way for ya. "

Munenori smiled with his fangs barred. " Yeah right! By we he means all me! "

Sanu shook his head as he and munenori launched into battle.


----------



## Kei (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_*Goodbye...Durga...*_

Kei was ready to fight, her eyes narrowed at the girl and her body was reacting by tensing up. Ready to move at a God given second before pouncing on the girl and whipping that ugly smirk that she had on her face clear off. Kei didn't want to die and she had no intentions on doing so. But as she looked at Miku, she knew that she wasn't going to attack, but yet stare at the young Aosuki girl for a minute..

Kei growled a bit before backing up deeper into the corner...

"People like you don't understand until its to late."Miku said as she brushed back her hair,"I saw the way you were looking at the weapon, like a piece of your heart has been ripped out and gobbled up right in front of your eyes..."

Miku shivered as she recounted the episode that had gotten Kei locked in this room with Durga in another, proceeding to get destroyed. The crying, the screaming, the threats that were thrown across the room by the young girl. Made Miku ached and all the right ways that it was almost...

_Orgasmic_...

And who could blame Miku to want to feel that pleasure all over again in every inch of her body. The thought alone had her panting a bit, her eyes went from being regular to being glazed over...

The Aosuki trait that this girl had...

Was scaring the hell out of Kei...

"So if I let you free, I bet you are going to go right after it aren't you?"Miku asked as she looked at the girl, hoping and praying that the girl would say yes and feed into her desires,

Kei was being gobbled up by the girls eyes, but what was the point of hiding something the girl already knew...And plus it seemed to please the girl even more knowing that Kei was going after something that could kill her.

"Of course...I can never abandon Durga.."Kei said


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 14, 2011)

*Sakurai- Mission Part 1*

The man began to laugh, "I'm sorry, I couldn't keep it up. Here, its a mission you need to do." The guy knelt over laughing and the scroll fell out of his hands onto the ground. *"Hmm, that's very rude."* Sakurai walked over and picked it up and opened it, and he began reading the instructions of his new mission. *"I'll leave right away."* Sakurai used a few hand seals and slammed his hand upon the ground summoning Worm at his Imago stage. It flew up a bit and latched upon his back and began to flap its wings. Sakurai began to fly to Fuzen holding the scroll in his hand, trying to see if he could make out any more information given.

Sakurai landed in front of the house that was given and ordered Worm to fly above the house for further instructions with a flick of his wrist. Sakurai knocked on the door and a woman opened it peering through the crack. "Thank god you've come." She opened the door fully and it was a very large woman. "You've read the description right? Well here is my husband's schedule of when he comes home, goes to work, and gets off of work. Please help me the best way possible." She handed him the paper and immediately slammed the door behind her. *"Well now I won't have a problem of finding the guy."* Sakurai ordered Worm to grab onto his back again and they flew to a discreet location.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Liquid Time/ Hyuuga Toshiro*
Mission of great importance:Mystical Exchange

Discord and chaos rained forth as Sanu and Munenori moved in towards the crowd of nin. The kaguya easily punched one of the nin in the face the force of the blow was amazing. It completely destroyed the Ninja's face and his head seemed to implode from the force. The other nin and even toshiro were surprised by such power and brutality. 

" Fear Me you cockroaches!!!!! You dare defile little girl and boys for your own sexual desires and think the grim reaper will spare you. WELL I'M HERE TO SAY I WON'T!!! " The last bit of the kaguyas voice was warped almost demonic in nature. In another movement his grew bone spikes all along his skeletal structure all but his face. The attack would greatly help with close combat combined with his incredible speed it was death. 

" Nice speech dumbass. Yeah the grim reaper is a short snot nosed kid. " Munenori's face showed a type of annoyance that was irritating to say the least. The panther was reluctant to do battle but merely moved out of the way before maiming one of the ninja ripping there throat out. Blood squirted from the wound before the panther used it's claw to completely disconnect the mans head. 

" I should have left your dumbass in that cage to ROT!!! With his last word Sanu began to spin at a high velocity before mimic'ing a spining top. Dashing forward slashing,stabbing and gouging a pathway for the hyuuga.

" Now Move dumbass "

Toshiro realized it was his time to shine and do something right for once. He quickly scooped the girl up into his arms before barreling forward. He used all his might to get past as many as he could before he had to stop. He looked at the Ninja before he activated his Byakugan. The real evil of what he had done was he activated his genjutsu as well. The nin in front of him started to scream in pain as they thought they were on fire. 

*Utakata*

The nin screams and ran into a circle trying to figure out why they were set on fire. Some even suicided using there kunai's to slash there throats out of there body. Toshior didn't want to kill anyone but he needed to protect her. The girl who had become his friend so fast he must save her at all costs. As he leaped over the nin crying from the genjutsu destroying there mental frames. He appeared finally at the hospital and dashed inside. The doctors were afraid and scared of his presence.

" Dear Lord not another young girl "

" No...No I'm not with those guys out there. My friends beating them up real good so you guys will be liberated in no time. "

" WHAT??? this must be a dream are you joking? "

Toshiro shook his head as he put the little girl on the gurney. They transported her right away to try to remove the sealing jutsu that was placed on her. Time would tell if she would live or die .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Xemnas/Seiferoth/Peacecraft​*
_Prelude to Outer Heaven_​
Youth is wasted on the young. Never more has a saying been so undeniable in these times. The old man had a bunch of young rogues gallivanting around the world making stupid decisions. With his sight beyond sight he could see all and he knew all… He was not some omniscient being but with he was able to see glimpses and use his brains to figure out what was going on. He knew that Vanitas was out being an idiot calling attention to himself in Fuzen by attacking the son of a Kage. He knew that Kei had returned home against his orders. His visions of Ikuto were blurry but he knew the boy was atleast alive… Zero and Yammamato kept to themselves mostly going around the world on missions trying to do good works. Of all his young charges Zero was probably the most levelheaded and Yammamato despite being a blockhead wasn’t much trouble. Not even Vanitas with his hot headedness or Kei with her penchant for disobedience proved to be the most troublesome. That title belonged to little Sanu Kaguya. 

The youngest of the group and thus he had the most time ahead of him, in spite of this the boy could not exercise a droplet of patience. Incessantly asking for training and following Vanitas in spite of the masked boy’s proclivity to loneliness. Seeing that the young Sanu was going straying too far from the twilight path he decided to take the boy with him. 

The old man and the little Kaguya looked like they could be a grandparent and a grandson going out together for a nice evening stroll, except this stroll had them floating through the skyline of Fuzenkagure and headed towards the outskirts. The old man had known about this place and the goings on here for a bit, the talks of experiments and some kind of inhuman murderous demon taking refuge in this area. He was able to deduce that this was in fact the youth known as Hotaru, Koji Kazama’s former teammate, in the rebel group known as Shouri.

The two touched down on the ground after flying for what seemed like hours. Xemnas even with his boundless sight could not see the place he was looking for, but being 80 years young well he knew a thing or two about seals meant to keep intruders out. The fluctuations in the life stream of the Earth told him as much, he was a Kuraihoshi after all. He too had been born under a Dark Star, thus he had amazing extra-sensory abilities.

He walked forward his black coat flapping in the wind dramatically as he moved forward, his hand outstretched. Soon his hand stopped on what seemed like a wall, an invisible barrier in front of him keeping him out. This seal was very intricate, but it was not the original one placed on the house this one was new and meant specifically to keep him out.

“Rapunzel let down your hair!!!” The old man croaked out laughing at his own humor after the words escaped his mouth. 

“Thalia Warholic come out of that house!! I’m the overseer of the group working against your goal! I’ve come to talk girly!!”

He had come here today because of the events that were meant to transpire. The rules of the game would not allow him to take Thalia now that she had made her choice, he just needed to speak with her. Make her understand the gravity of the situation. The end was nigh….

*Somewhere off in Kusakagure ….*
*INITIATE REQUIEM SEQUENCE*









​
They stood there suspended in the air, their presence concealed by the cloak of the night sky. These two men exude an aura of powerful mystique, as they are nothing more than silhouettes enraptured in the darkness.  However their two silhouettes have distinguishable differences, one has two strange protrusions coming out of his shoulders. He has wings? In a world so fantastic and so brilliant it is no more than par for the course, but it is not this man with angel wings that should be focused on. No in his own right this winged man is a force but the man that stands to his left, no calling him a man does not do him justice. This man is baneful, calamitous; he is the very harbinger of destruction. He alone has orchestrated the events that are about to break the twisted world beneath his feet, but why does this puppet master of faith decide to show his countenance now. In a place so seemingly inconsequential that if it were blown off the map the news of such a catastrophe would be the on the back page of every media outlet throughout the land. So why is a man of such abundant prominence in such a backwater country like Kusakagure?

Because this is the last place on earth that anyone would have ever thought to look. The last place that anyone would look for them, the hubris of the Kage’s would not allow their gaze to shift to this place. But this man this great man, nothing would escape his gaze not now. It was all about to come to a head. Both men gazed down at the monument to excess. A giant metal behemoth that held a great secret, a secret that would spell the beginning of the end.



“Seiferoth can you hear them, the chorus of our fallen ancestors singing in the recesses of our minds? Can you feel that chill running up your spine? The tension in the air is so thick you cut through it with a knife. The very atmosphere around us is electric…” The man speaking was known by a simple moniker. It was one that was supposed to signify his goals for the world, this man, this engineer of fate, Milliardo Merquise aka, Peacecraft.

“Yes I feel it Milliardo. Everything we did before that was simply the prelude to the beginning. This right here, this very moment this signifies to true beginning.”

“Let’s go One Winged Angel let’s show the Branded the truth. Let’s show them the way to OUTER HEAVEN!!!!”

The two men came crashing down to the earth below like a pair of Archangels sent by god to deal out punishment to the earth dwellers below.

*BOOM*

An explosion rang all throughout Kusakagure as the two landed the entire are in a 40-mile radius was engulfed in white light.  There was no great burst of fire, no deafening bang, just a truly perplexing moment for the two hundred some odd jounin ranked troops that were stationed on this floor. They had seen the light there was a hole in the ceiling of the tower’s spire as proof of it....

*CRACK 

CRACK 

SNIKT*

In the blink of an eye the room’s dcor was changed completely. The walls, the ceiling, the floor, every flat surface of this room was redecorated. It was all drenched in puddles of crimson as the bodies of every man and woman in the room were strewn on the floor. Broken necks, slit throats, lopped off heads, the scene was nothing more than an exercise in murder. At the epicenter of all this carnage and mayhem the two figures that had come crashing down from above could be seen in full view. Not a speck of blood on either man however both of them brandished blood soaked weapons. Seiferoth in his black cape and garb held his 8-foot nodachi, the legendary Masamune, behind him; almost posing with it in victory, as Peacecraft stand his back to the slightly taller man with a whip in hand.


*Spoiler*: __ 








“110 to 97… for every one slash I was able to make two lashes. It would appear as though you have improved a bit from last time we partook in such a game.”

“Milliardo you are known as the “Lightning Count” for a reason… I don’t understand why we didn’t bring the prophet. She should be here for when this moment.”

“All in due time my One Winged Angel, she is just as dedicated to this end as you or I but we need not involve her in this. That man, the Leader of the Branded, he is stronger than you or I but no creature who is a product of science can possibly stronger than our Lord. Outer Heaven will be a reality!!!! Let’s go retrieve the vessel…” Peacecraft takes a photo out of the lapel of his jacket letting it rest on the blood soaked room of the control spire.



*“Let’s go get Vaan Warholic!!”*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*

barely touching the summoning scroll, Kuzu could feel a heavy presence flood from within it. The scroll fell towards the ground but halted mid-air and sprung open. revealing an empty swirling void. A massive vacuum started to pull everything inside of it. Kuzu could only grab onto the pedestal it sat on for dear life. Air condensed at is was swallowed by the empty void within the scroll. Grass, shrubs and anything hanging inside of the room was ripped from it's stationary position and absorbed. 

Kuzu's fingers strained as they clenched onto the pedestal for dear life. "Fucking...ass wipe set me..up to die! GYUUUGGGAAHH!!!" The muscle fibers in her arms strained and snapped as she pulled herself towards the edge of the pedestal. 


"Ahhh..it feels like my...strength is...waning away!" Kuzu could feel the impending fear welling up in her chest that..she was going to die and could do nothing to stop it. "I...won't...die!" Suddenly her fingers gave weigh and she was almost instantaneously sucked into the scroll. The scroll then immediately collapsed on itself and disappeared. the room sat silent, as it did before. As if nothing had happened, except that the room now laid barren of life.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Thalia]

*She was finally back home. She wondered where Seiferoth went, it  wasn't like him to just leave. Maybe he finally got the message that she  didn't want him watching over her all the time. She clenched her fist  as she continued to think about him---Seiferoth. She gripped her glass of water and threw it at her window. It only made a small crack on it, but the glass of water shattered into a million glistening pieces. It still bothered her,  how did they find out she was a Demi-God? She only figured out because  of family, well that is if she were to consider Midnight family.  Regardless he found her and she was sucked into this whole mess, but it  was honestly for the best.

Standing up from her bed she looked around her room. It was completely blood stained. Her body had healed from her wounds that she had inflicted on herself due to Hotaru though. Her hand brushed the wall---it was still damp, it needed more time to dry. Her bed sheets were utterly ruined. Again, blood stained and completely torn, but she didn't care, they were replaceable. The little crack in the window reflected light into Thalia's eyes, but it wasn't exactly burning her eyes, just a bit uncomfortable.

She stretched her left arm over her head as she made a slight and small yawn. Rubbing her eyes she took a look at her clothes. She was wearing her normal black gloves, casual black pants and a dark purple shirt. It was basically her lazy clothes. She walked over to her bathroom, looking in the mirror. Her hair was messy, but tied up as well. She lightly tugged on the hair band and let her hair fall down. Slowly combing through it she stared at herself, losing her focus of concentration. Suddenly her mind re-focused as she heard a faint voice from outside:

?Rapunzel let down your hair!!! Thalia Warholic come out of that house!! I?m the overseer of the group working against your goal! I?ve come to talk girly!!?

She instantly dropped her comb. How did this guy know where she was? There was supposed to be a seal around the house! Did it cancel or something? She ran over to her window and noticed he was staying outside of the seals radios, so he wasn't getting in---but how did he know that this was here? She walked to the main room, grabbed her black low-healed boots, and slowly walked outside. 

She could see him from a better view now. She could tell from his voice he'd be old, but he older then she originally imagined. Standing near him was someone she met before...Sanu. She walked forward getting closer and closer to him. Thalia took a deep breath as she stood in front of him. So he was the one that coordinated all the attacks on them. She knew for where she stood he shouldn't be able to see or hear her, so she needed to step out of it. She reassured herself that if worse came to worse that she'd just need to fight, but he did say all he wanted to do was talk. She walked to the left, arm length's distance, and then proceeded to walk out of the shield. As she fully "materialized", as to what it would appear to them, she calmly stated:

"Fine, as long as all you do is talk then I'll listen, but please make it quick, we don't want Seiferoth noticing us do we?"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Liquid Time/ Hyuuga Toshiro*
Mission of great importance:Mystical Exchange

TOSHIRO POV:

He waited and waited it seemed like countless hours since the little girl was admitted. He sat quitly on the bench trying to understand what was happening. He wanted to know was she alright his mind was bending as he waited.

_Please please please be alright little girl. Damn it what those guys did to her I'm so angry right now.....Yet I'm soo out classed out there. I'd probably be killed if I went out there. No Fuck that I'm fighting for the little girl. For her sake I will prevail and I will come back to see her well. I will I promise that to her!!!_

And with his mind made up toshiro ran from the room anger and determination fueling his steps. As he roared towards the outside of the hospital he was greeted with a brutal and gore filled scene.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

SANU POV:

" Heheheheeheh HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!! You've got to be shitting me is this your power!? Am I fighting a bunch of fucking genin!? Are you serious your the onces that took over this village. Then I guess I can become supreme ruler of this village single handedly!!!! " Sanu's Bloodlust was spilling out all over the battlefield. He snapped a nins neck as he spoke those words. His madness reaching heights he wasn't allowed too before. With a single swipe he ripped the organs out of another nin.

" Fucking show off!!! humph, laters "Munenori was pissed yet decided to de-summon himself. 

That act had pissed Sanu off to the point but he and Munenori would talk later. As more and more waves of nin came at him he had realized now the entire gang was in front of him. The leader looked at him with hate and smiled. 

" hmm not bad a new bitch. Once I spank you I'll want you to clean my clock if you know what I mean. The leader laughed same with his men. Sanu was not amused by the action at all.

Before any of them could react Sanu built up his chakra he was done with them. His most devastating Jutsu the Katon: Great Dragon Flame. As he built the jutsu up he blasted it forth with all his power the resounding explosion created a crater engulfed with flames. Sanu rapid  fired the jutsu a total of 3 times. The devastation he created had killed almost all of the nin in his way. The leader was all that remained. He was scared shitless at the power of that attack he had never seen such a katon before. 

Before he could move his arm was severed with and instant. Sanu smacked the man in the head with it and laughed. " Well there's the hand job you wished for  HAHAHAHHAHA!!!! Need me to do anything else for you. " The cackle in his voice was as demonic as his eyes looked as he removed his mask. Sanu was delighted to see fear in the eyes of his opponet before be stabbed the spinal cord of the bastard. 

This was the end all of them killed in and instant even Sanu thought this was bullshit. But he didn't disagree and walked towards the hospital to finish everything. As he neared the hospital he ran into toshiro.

------------------------------------------------------------

" Figures you'd come out here when everything's all done and over "

" Holy shit I was in there for at least like 5 minutes. That's some scary power. "

" How's the girl doing " As Sanu said that the rushed back inside the Hospital.

*A Few Hours Later.......*

Sanu and Toshiro had been welcomed by the villages leader for lunch. There village had been liberated and they were happy to say the least. sanu could give a damn so he merely left. Not even taking his split of the reward. Toshiro was confused as to this but didn't bother it as the boy disappeared seemingly into thin air. The little girl appeared and ran to toshiro and smiled. 

" Thank you for saving me Mr.Nii-Sama "

Toshiro felt a slight blush along his cheeks as he accepted the thank you. He would stay in the village and help rebuild for a bit but to be truthful his mission was over.

*== Mystical Exchange Mission End ==​*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Xemnas*

The old man and his young ward Sanu Kaguya waited outside the protection of Sanu's house. Xemnas didn't press onward because he had an intuitive feeling that not only would he not be able to, but he knew she would come. Thalia Warholic was the inquisitive type of girl, she had a mind that was far beyond her years, a real true child prodigy, a genius. It didn't take long for her to sort of just materialize a heads length apart from Sanu and Xemnas. 

"Fine, as long as all you do is talk then I'll listen, but please make it quick, we don't want Seiferoth noticing us do we?"

Her reply was so calm that their was almost an understated confidence evident in her tone. Xemnas couldn't help but be somewhat impressed by this girl and the aura she possessed, it was an aura that was brilliant and charismatic. It was no wonder she was the Chosen One, the Prophet as the extremists called her. Xemnas couldn't resist the urge to laugh aloud.

"Thalia my have you grown..." Xemnas clapped his hands together and looked at the young woman as if he were some kind of doting grandfather ignoring her comment about Seiferoth.

"You know I've had my eye on you since the day you were born. You were different than all of the Warholic children. It was apparent you had a certain gene se qua the others didn't quite have. You. Tifa, and your brother Vaan were all extraordinary children given the fact that none of you are human. Len and Luka well let's just say that why they may not be human either the three of you are of better stock... I'm sorry in my old age I tend to have my thoughts get scrambled quite easily. The old man stopped speaking trying to get his thoughts together so he could find the right words.

"I am almost a hundred years old little girl. I've seen a great many things. I saw the confused malevolent being that was your grandfather prance around and try to pretend as if he were the Juubi. I saw the events that let to Kumokagure closing their doors to the rest of us. I've seen three ninja wars, I've killed thousands of men, lost three wives, and seen my grandson kill both his parents. I know what brutality man and other manner of evil can bring upon this world. Now you and your group of extremist threaten to unleash an evil as old as time itself upon us all for what end? Once you let your Lord out...well Thalia this is something you can not take back. The ramifications of this decision will be catastrophic for us all."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

The old man started to ramble on various things, somethings surprising her. One of which, was the fact that he knew so much, but she quickly recollected her thoughts, knowing that if he were the one to plan all those attacks against them then he must knows a lot. But he knew her since the day she was born...That made her feel weird. He then continued to comment on how Tifa, Vaan, her apparent deceased brother, and herself were extraordinary out of all the Warholics. Then he went on about how her Grandfather pretended to be the Juubi---no wonder, she knew she wasn't a tailed beast. But then the final sentence came out, that he wanted her to know that some things can't be changed, and their plan would bring utter destruction. She sighed and then quickly shot a look at Sanu before looking back at the old man.

"Something that I can not take back you say? Catastrophic for all of us you say? Don't be so naive. We wouldn't be doing this if we were just going to all get slaughtered after reviving him. As well, you have some nerve showing up to _my _and trying to get me what _you _want to do. My decision is well set in stone, it's not going to change anytime soon."

She took another look at Sanu, wondering why he was here. He seemed pretty intent on following that Vanitas guy around. Which reminded her---She looked back up at the old man as she asked:

"You sound just like that guy, Vanitas. He tried to talk me out of doing this, but what's the point? My decision on the matter is all ready obvious, no matter what words you use you won't be able to convince me, so why even try? Why not just take me out now and stop the threat? I'm sure if your Vanitas's and that kids leader you should be pretty strong."

Her eyes then quickly shifted to her house as she asked:

"As well, before we continue on, what's your name, old man?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Xemnas*
_"Tell Me About My Grandchild?"_

Xemnas was expecting Thalia's resistance to his plight. As intelligent as she was, no matter how much of a genius she was it did not matter. It was all but assured that her heart would not change. From the time three years ago she was sent down into that bunker, well this girl was a cog in a very intricate game in which none of them had full range of motion.

"You sound just like that guy, Vanitas. He tried to talk me out of doing this, but what's the point? My decision on the matter is all ready obvious, no matter what words you use you won't be able to convince me, so why even try? Why not just take me out now and stop the threat? I'm sure if your Vanitas's and that kids leader you should be pretty strong."

Xemnas couldn't help but chortle as he tried to stifle his laughter at the comparison between him and that kid. It appeared that the apple did not fall so far from the tree in certain regards.

"As well, before we continue on, what's your name, old man?"

"My name you ask? Well Young Lady my name is Xemnas Almiesy and I'm the grandfather of that young whippersnapper who is essentially your guard dog. You are correct in your assumption about me being pretty strong. During your sortie in Sunakagure I am defeated my grandson in battle, a feat that you're not capable of at this point. So you are again correct I could take you out now and stop the threat, but..." The old man brought his finger to his chin as he thought aloud for a second.

"Do you know that at one point in history the Mugenshi and the Jashinist were one in the same? That's why the two share similar genetic traits. Yes Jashinism is a religion and not a race but their are certain Jashinist of higher class because they are pure blood. They were born into the religion and thus they have characteristics like white or grey hair and a savage blood lust unlike any other people. A penchant for using seals of empowerment, much like the technique that made you immortal. One of the great Apostle Saints of Jashinism was named Hidan if you have read about him I'm sure you can see the similarities in his appearance to my grandson, or Peacecraft, or even Koji Kazama. At some point the Mugenshi split off from the Jashinist, it is said that Lord sought to bring down the sky itself so heaven could be shared with us all. So we could have OUTER HEAVEN." Xemnas paused as his tone became much graver when he continued--

The problem with this is that this was not to be the utopia it was made out to be, it was to be a dystopia with your Lord at the helm. He wanted to plunge the world into chaos and only from this could a new more perfect world be born. But another stood in his way, the Goddess Etro. She knew it was not the place of deities to meddle with mortals and thus with the help of the Mugenshi forefathers they sealed him away. But the fact was that he was still a god and Etro was naive. He challenged her to a game..." Xemnas took a pause as he was unloading a lot of information on to Thalia and onto Sanu as well for that matter.

"Jashin was allowed to pick a time in history with enough chaos and discord that he could rise again. A time where law and order were nothing more than afterthoughts. He was allowed to pick his champions, his Dark Stars, his Kuraihoshi. I was the first of the four boys born under an evil star... We were bound by the rules to not directly do anything that may inhibit his rebirth. That is why I'm not allowed to directly attack you. However their was to be one amongst us, one whose darkness was too great, too malevolent to ever be controlled by the Lord Jashin. You're a smart girl you can figure it out who this kid was suppose to be. The nephew of Seiferoth Almiesy, the son of my grand daughter, and my great grandson, Koji Kazama. However he too was bound for he was the youngest and weakest of us all, however he was blessed with the most potential." As Xemnas finally revealed his connection to Koji and Seiferoth he let the shock and awe of it all sort of linger.

"This is the game and we are all just chess pieces for Etro and Jashin. All of this was planned from the beginning of time. You're grandfather the man who claimed to be the Juubi, the "devil" the very embodiment of evil set this into motion when he took away the Bijuu. The very act threw the world into chaos and shifted the paradigm into your lord's favor. But our side has a couple of wild cards and it remains to be seen if you can actually stop the Branded. You are about to start a war Thalia Warholic. Good vs Evil, Science vs Religion, Chaos vs. Order. All of these forces are going to meet in the dialogues to come. Dialogues that will threaten to tear the world in two. Your fate has been sealed from the time Koji killed himself." Xemnas put his hand on Thalia's shoulder and looked down at her with sad eyes. She was so young and yet her destiny had been written for her. Their was no stopping it. However this was not the reason he came here, not the only reason.

"Now because you're a girl that has an answer for everything. After you tell me what you think. I want to get to the real reason why I'm here. You see this young man next to me, Sanu Kaguya... he reminds me of my Great Grandson... I didn't know Koji as well as I should have... Could you tell us about my Grandchild?"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
" The Final Endgame "

The Kaguya boy didn't understand what was going on at the moment. He was uncharacteristically silent the entire time they spoke to each other. He was listening for once which was new to Sanu after hearing about it before. He looked forward at Thalia as she sent a quick glance his way. To be completely honest Sanu didn't know why he was there himself all he knew was he had to be there. 

Yet before all of that when the old man Xemnas had spoke something had caught Sanu's attention. The Murdering of thousands, The lose of family, The killing of a parent. They sounded all to familiar to Sanu seeing as he had kill hundreds of nin, lose both his parents his mother had him assist her in suicide and the father suicided.

And Also Koji Kazama the boy who he was compared too. It was weird for the fact that name seemed to be seriously mysterious in Nature. As if he had heard it before was it that rika girl who said it in Sunagakure. That boy who killed his parents was he truly like Sanu. The thought pissed The Kaguya off seeing as no matter how much of and ass he was he didn't want to kill his mother. 

_Why am I here with gramps and thalia? Now that I think about it why was I chosen for Metsu? What about me was soo qualifying that I just had to be brought to them? These questions keep swarming in my head yet every time I ask I always get no answer at all. Am I some kind of tool to be used and in the end killed!? Damn it I wish I wasn't always left out of the conversation! I'm strong enough to handle what they wanna do damn it! And I'm tough enough for them to say anything towards me and not flinch. The old man and Vanitas....Vanitas? Why the hell is he in my thoughs the bastard meaning nothing at all. Just a dead beat loser who doesn't even keep his kishi damn promises!!!_

The Kaguya boy was furious with rage yet he let none of it display on his face. It was bottled up inside just waiting and ready to explode on contact with anything. His ponderings had always brought him to anger about anything and actually nothing in perticular stood out. He didn't mean to interrupt but he needed something to drink to calm himself down a little bit. 

" Uhh...Excuse me Ms.Thalia do you have something to drink? "

He didn't care if it was really rude to say even after Xemnas' long winded speech since his anger was all that stood in his soul. He needed something cold like water or juice to calm his frazzled nerves. He didn't care if he seemed disrespectful in the face of gramps as he would call him. There was a strange connection between everything but Sanu couldn't see it. His mind was fixed on the past and the now but never on into the future.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]*

The old mans name is Xemnas, Xemnas Almiesy. Along with that he informed her that he's the grandfather of Seiferoth and the great grandfather of Koji. The thought of Koji originally troubled her, but she quickly shook it off as she continued to listen to the man. However, apparently, Xemnes battled Seiferoth in Sunagakure. So that's who she saw him battling. 

He continued with how the Mugenshi and the Jashinists were related. He told her that they shared grey hair, as they were a "pure blood", as the legend held with Hidan, as he held gray hair as well. He then continued to use Seiferoth, Peacecraft, and Koji as a example. Her eyes quickly closed, she didn't want to look at him with any weakness at all. Then after a few seconds she opened her eyes again, calmly looking at him.

Then he spoke of something she never read in any books. How Jashin had been sealed for trying to take over the world once before. However with the goddess accepting a deal of Jashin's, he could rise once again once there was enough disorder, which occurred when her grandfather took the three to nine tailed beasts away with him. 

Next, he continued to say he was the original boy born under the evil star. He can't interfere or hinder Jashin's revival at all. Then he followed up with something else. He said that there was someone more evil that couldn't be controlled by Jashin, that was the second boy born under the evil star. As he said his name outloud she quietly thought it in her head.

_'Koji Kazuma'_

He finished the serious dialog, telling her that this was all set up from the very beginning. That it would be good vs evil, and the Branded would be thrown into this as well. It would be one crazy battle after another. She closed her eyes once again, but this time emotionless. Yes, there would be war, death, sacrifices, and the like, but she was willing to go through all that for the future she looked for. Then he mentioned it---Koji killing himself. It was like a dagger straight to her heart, even though that wouldn't do anything to her in reality. It hurt her to think about Koji's death, even till this day.

"Now because you're a girl that has an answer  for everything. After you tell me what you think. I want to get to the  real reason why I'm here. You see this young man next to me, Sanu  Kaguya... he reminds me of my Great Grandson... I didn't know Koji as  well as I should have... Could you tell us about my Grandchild?"

"Answer for everything? Well honestly Jashin is my Lord. I'd go through a blazing, poisonous, electrocuting shredder to appease his wishes. In the large scheme of things this upcoming war won't be anything. In one-thousand years when I'm still alive it will be far in the past, and we'll be living in a world where Lord Jashin reigns. That is my true thoughts on the matter."

She then looked back over to Sanu as he made a comment:

" Uhh...Excuse me Ms.Thalia do you have something to drink? "

She turned from them as she stated:

"Fine---Sanu, since you have aided me in battle against that man in Sunagakure I'll allow you to come in. There, Xemnes, I'll telly you about your great grandson. Does that sound good?"

She then snapped, and the shield went down.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2011)

*Xemnas*

Xemnas laughed as the immortal girl gave a clear and rather dry response to him about her thoughts. It was very vanilla for the most power, she was the Prophet of Jashin and because of her immortality well they would all just be distant memories to her. He couldn't help but laugh at her, she was 17 years young and she had it all figured out apparently. But the thing he noticed about Thalia the most was the way she wavered whenever Koji was brought up. A devious thought was being formed in Xemnas' mind, he was the kind of man who needed to push people, and part of the reason he brought Sanu here was for that. His resemblance to Koji, no his connection to Koji would come in handy given the chink they had seen in Thalia's armor.

"Fine---Sanu, since you have aided me in battle against that man in Sunagakure I'll allow you to come in. There, Xemnas, I'll tell you about your great grandson. Does that sound good?"Xemnas nodded in agreement as the girl snapped her fingers and the shield went down as they followed her into the house.

Xemnas whistled in astonishment as he saw the house come into view , it was pretty amazing for a bunch of teenagers. He had been here once before when he tunneled his way in from the underground to get to Koji's body, but this time he was actually able to see the house. The three walked inside Shouri household, Xemnas quickly sauntering over to the nearest seat he could find. 

"So you have met Sanu Kaguya have you? Well I brought him here for a reason. Look at him, isn't he the second coming of my grandchild? Their physical features, the brash attitude, the well mannered facade, and that bone chilling murderous intent. He is almost the spitting image of him just with a way worse haircut. Koji was just about his age when he died... Enough of that talk I want to know what he was like when he was with you. Was he happy here in this place? Did he have any rivals besides Kyo Aosuki? Did he have any girlfriends, when I was his age I was quite the good looking shinobi myself. I'm sorry to ask you so many questions. I miss him dearly and I wonder what he would think of everything going on right now..." The old man knew what he was doing, he was trying to get Thalia off balance trying to use the one weakness he had against her, the memory of Koji.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Ende Vernichtung*
_The Test of Power_

The cloaked man smirked to himself as Date killed the Roaches.  He would have to stop playing around if he wanted to properly test the young man's power.  He rose his hand to his face, covering it with a mask and pulling up his hood, only his blood red eyes visible from behind the sinister-looking mask.


*Spoiler*: __ 








The cloak began to twist around the man, and he vanished in a swirl of black feathers.  He appeared in the home of one of his followers.  A fellow Shinigami.  Kaguya Sanu.  His red eyes peered down to meet the eyes of the Kaguya boy.  "Come, Sanu.  I have a man for you to battle.  Think of it as a test."  He touched Sanu's shoulder and they appeared in the center of a huge metal platform.  It was like a steel cage, and had a grated floor with no walls.  It hung from chains and below it was a never ending descent into darkness.  The platform itself was twenty yards in diameter.

In front of Sanu and Ende stood Date, looking confused.

*Date Uchiha*
_Those who defy Death 3_

Date stood on a metal platform, wondering how it was he appeared here.  Suddenly the cloaked man appeared, this time with some kid.  He pushed the kid forward, making him take a few steps toward Date.  "Hello Date.  Here is your next test.  Fight him.  He is an inheritor of the Shinigami bloodline and he will see if you're ready."  With that, Ende vanished.

Date didn't bother speaking.  In a flash he already had his sword drawn and was directly in front of the boy, seeming to completely vanish at first.  "Hurry up and die."  Date aimed a swift slash at the boy, aiming to decapitate him.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Thalia]

*When they arrived inside Thalia quickly walked to the kitchen and grabbed a pitcher of lemonade. Quickly filling two glasses, not filling one for Xemnes since she didn't know what he wanted, brought it over to Sanu rather quickly, as Xemnes bombarded her with statements and questions. Things about Koji.

As he mentioned Sanu she looked back over at him. She always tried to neglect it, as she didn't want to think of Sanu that way---but just his appearance and personality, it fit Koji spot on. She quickly looked away from him, looking back at Xemnes as he continued to ask questions. Her fist tightened around the glass as she slowly sat down, and took a sip. She then set down her glass and took a moment, before deciding to answer his questions:

"What he was like when he was with me? Well he was over confident, he was rough, murderous. He seemed like someone that genuinely didn't care about many things if you looked at him from the outside. On the inside however he did care about some things. Strange though, until the day before his death he always kept me at arms length, not telling me anything, keeping me out of the loop..."

Taking another sip of lemonade she looked down at the table. Why was she telling him all of this? He was the enemy---

"He seemed pretty happy. His room is down stairs. Or what use to be his room. He said he really enjoyed it. As for rivals---I'm not sure, he didn't tell me much. All I really knew about was Kyo. There's maybe someone else but the name is escaping me at the moment. Girlfriends? I knew he was going out with Kei, daughter of the Fuzenkage, before leaving the village. Later, I at least, developed some sort of feelings for him, but we never went out or anything of the sort..."

Her eyes moved back to the old man. She felt uncomfortable saying all of this to him.

"It's okay---so do you want anything to drink?"

She then took another sip, trying to drain the painful memories of Koji away.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
" The weak are the weak ya know? "

Ende Vernichtung even as his superior he still tried to push Sanu around. The rage he felt when he was pushed as a pawn into this little game annoyed him to high hell. He patted off his suit and tie the official Shinigami clothes he had to wear now. He suddenly had a love for symetry all of a sudden but he digressed. 

This was going to be a test on how this insignificant worm would do with these heavenly powers. They were beynd the realm of understand even Sanu had not fully grasped them being a born shinigami. He didn't feel like just giving his bloodline and rare abilities to such a weak creature and especially not and uchiha.

" Damn this is going to be quick "

Within what seemed to a mere second he had come upon Sanu aiming a slash onto his head. Without Hesitation The Kaguya Activated his Kekkei Genkei defensive. Within seconds A purple shroud appeared around his body. It had activated as a Self presurvation device always on and never willed on. It made Sanu smile at the fact he had perfected the use of it to such and extent. 

Not even a wince as the blade made contact with Sanu's shrouded neck. The blow was subjugated by the awesome power of the death materia. A smirk appeared on the Shinigami boys face as he gripped the blade the Uchiha was holding. 

" Your like a Mongrel with your attacks. No a rabid dog would be more akin. You don't think but merely wish your opponents dead. How bad for you that I was your opponent.

Using the power he now possessed Sanu pulled Date into a devastating punch aimed at his ribs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kaguya Sanu*
The Final Endgame

As Sanu was allowed into the house he shuffled himself into a seat. He didn't like the place at all it gave him a weird sick feeling in his stomache. As he began to look around he noticed the sick feeling only rose when he looked downward. His mind began to wonder as to the things that could have happened in this world. As The Kaguya sat up he listened to gramps spew even more stuff about the similarities between him and this Koji guy. As he heard the snip about his heart it pissed him off badly.

" My hair is all natural I never have had a hair cut ...well once but it was and accident! "

Steam could be saw coming from his ears as a cartoonish anger mark could have been seen above him. As Thalia returned from her little kitchen she had a glass of lemonade. Sanu quickly grasped the glass before downing the contents rather quickly. He wanted to ignore the talk that gramps and thalia had but that name popped up again Koji. It started to mess with his mind.

_Koji Kazama who the hell is that and why does everyone keep saying I look like him and act like him. There's no way in hell there is a connection between us. I mean this Koji guy killed himself he must not have been all that good of a ninja. He's just as bad as my father......._

The painful memories of seeing his father dead and his mother's suicide haunted him now. He wanted to leave yet when thalia said Koji's room was below something churned inside Sanu. Like he wanted to see the room and wanted to know what the bastard was like. He wanted to out do him in whatever the hell he had done.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Those who defy Death 4_

Date smirked and his hand shot out, immediately grabbing Sanu's.  Their eyes met and Date's Sharingan swirled to life.  He didn't speak, just continued to smirk and mock Sanu.  He was much to fast for this punk kid.  "Wanna see something cool?"  He concentrated chakra into his sword and the blade turned a bright red.  Suddenly, fierce flames burst from the sword.  SO much heat was being generated into the blade it would melt through steel without any issues.  Sanu had already made the mistake of touching a foreign weapon.  Date didn't have much hope for this little punk.  If Sanu continued to hold the sword it would turn the skin of his hand into ash.

"So let's see.  You're slow, first of all.  Secondly, you are careless.  Thirdly, the fight just started and you're already relying on some secret power, which shows me I've already backed you into a corner.  And finally, you greatly underestimated me.  Looks like you'll be dieing today, my friend."


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Lessons Part 1

The is boy had dared taunt him this wasn't even going to be fun ibut he had to punish the boy for his insults. As the blade began to glow Sanu used his first kekkei genkei to push his bone through his hand effectively encasing it with bone. The bone had turned a silverish color due to the death materia. He easily flicked his hand pushing the sword away. He wanted a counterattack so he could string together his secret combo. Sanu had prepare this move to one-shot the snobbish uchiha boy but decided to turn this into a little game. 

" Assumptions my dear boy will get you killed. "

A smile resounded on Sanu's face as within a split second a bone spike enlongated from his shoulder. It was infront of the uchiha's face before Sanu began to speak again. The silverish shine it gave off was akin to something unnatural. The bone was hardened by the death Materia beging much harder then steel and much more powerful force wise. Diamond was hard yet easily breakable and brittle yet these bones were devastating to say the least.

" I want you to honestly ask yourself can you kill death? "

Laughter rang out as within a flash Sanu appeared on the edge of the cage. He had used a shunshin of a higher magnitude thanks to the death materia coursing through his body. He looked at the uchiha he had all ready deducted that he was much more reactive then Sanu was but waasn't as lucid with his gift. Sanu summoned up the strength he had and taunted the uchiha boy with his index finger waving it in a provocative manner.

" Come at me "


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 15, 2011)

Date Uchiha
Those who defy Death 5

"I already have."

The Date that was standing across the platform was waving at Sanu.  However, a second Date was standing right next to the Kaguya.  In a split second he was on the other side of the boy, demonstrating his speed.  He vanished once more, laying his index finger on the boy's chest.  "It seems I can reach your heart.  Interesting."  He vanished again, and in his place was the second Date.  A clone.  It performed a handseal and a ball of fire appeared in the air, falling down upon Sanu.  If the flames touched him, he would be trapped in a Genjutsu.

The real Date was standing on the other side of the platform, Sharingan eyes watching Sanu closely.


----------



## River Song (Aug 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Lyra Murasaki LT*
> _Mission_​[/CENTER]
> 
> "Alright!"
> ...



*Rika Shiromi*

She turned to Lyra her face finally showing some emotion. ”We should be safe for the most part of our journey. It seems that the Brandeds foot soldiers were all mauled by a wild animal, its is safe to assume that this is Baihumon so we should be on the right track.”

Turning she jamp into one of the trees using her strength to propel her upwards, it to the green canopy.

They ran for hours until the Fatigue finaly set in, they were almost to the plateau where they were to stop for the night, but Rika was hungry she hadn’t ate for two days and their supplies had been lost in the wave.
A large growl erupted from her stomach, sending waves of pain through her. She would have to feed in the most disgusting way now, she didn’t like it but it was a necessity.  “Rose if you don’t like to hunt like that you can gather some vegetables to cook but because of my eyes I need a meal with protein it’s what my eyes run off of.”

She crouched down, her eyes inverting in colour indicating the activation of her Shitsume . A mountain lion was in the woods surrounding the clearing her and Lyra had stopped in. Closing her eyes she jamp into the shrubbery knockinginto the mountain lion while she lsit its throat with her ornate dagger. 
The dagger cur through the fur and the fat before Rika saw the crimson red meat inside, sighing she came closer and bit into the meat savouring its taste, she had only tookedn three bites when she sat bolt upright, there was someone near them. She ran back to where Lyra was just as their assailant exited the green veil.

It was the same woman who had saved them before, her black hair framing her face, riding ontop the great Tiger that was Baihumon. “So you are the ones looking for me.”


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Chants of Seraphim II_










​ 
The boy had a nonchalant expression on his face the entire time. Being a Fuzengakure Angel of Seraphim rank, he was one of the strongest rookies out there, but it was expected of someone with a background like his. He went to the best schools, had the best teachers and learnt the best jutsus. He was the epitome of privileged.

"You think it would be rubbish if at this level..." He began speaking in a calm tone, stroking his hand against his cheek. The moment his fingertips rubbed his skin, the boy was gone in an instant, appearing behind Tifa to deliver a deadly roundhouse kick, knocking her forward. 

"... I couldn't speed myself up?"

The blonde Warholic recovered from her assault, using her scythe wedged in the ground as leverage. She yanked it out, pointing it at him like a gun.

"Sure, you can speed yourself up. But as we was just shown there, you have to touch yourself with your right hand first. What if we was to restrain your movement with that hand?" Tifa asked, cocking her head to the side with a patronizing smile. The Angel shook his head in disbelief that they even had a chance against him, running his fingers through his midnight blue locks.

"Think you can keep up with me until that happens?"
"Have you seen all of our abilities yet?"
"Don't need to."

The boy took out a handful of shuriken with his right hand, his stone grey eyes locked on Sanu. Tifa knew exactly what was coming next, and was quickly formulating a plan to combat it.

"By the grace of Lucifer," he whispered to himself, before throwing the shuriken at an incredibly high speed. Tifa reacted just as fast, teleporting just 5 meters across to Sanu. It was the limit of her feint ability, but it was useful. She deflected the shuriken with her scythe, before launching a fireball technique from the gun in her weapon. The blazing mix of hellish reds and oranges blasted through the ground, growing in size as it threatend to swallow the Angel whole.

"Too slow!"

The teenager stroked his right hand against his cheek, appearing behind Sanu to deliver a drop kick to his head.

{----}

*Tifa Warholic *
_Fuzengakure_

By now, Tifa and Happy were with the others, flying through the midnight sky with Fuzengakure just in the distance. The great lights of the village illuminated the skies above, with the nightlife and security patrols clear. It was a new life essentially for them all... One that hopefully wouldn't last forever. Edie wished one day to return to Konoha, and maybe even take over as their leader. She needed to be there. For the past 16 generations, her family had lived there. She couldn't kill history like that by letting her grandchild grow up in Fuzen.

Kurotsuchi landed right in front of the Fuzen gates, where first Setsuka gave Hiiro to Happy, before jumping off herself. Happy passed the youngster back to his mother, before hovering over the group.

"Your business here ma'am?" The guard stepped forward, approaching Edie who seemed the oldest here. The busty doctor in question jumped down from Kurotsuchi, before approaching the man.

"Refugees from Konohagakure. I'm Dr. Warholic, and these are my daughter, personal summons, grandson and daughter-in-law," she responded, giving a brief introduction to her party.

"Do you have any ID?" 

Edie showed him her doctor's ID card, which displayed her basic information from name, date of birth to her shinobi registration number.

"Right, you can come in. I advise you de-summon that large one however."
"Yeah, thanks."

Along with Tifa and Happy, Edie unloaded the creature and took all their items, each carrying quite a lot. It was no problem for Tifa however who was the physically strongest here. With that, Kurotsuchi recieved thanks from the group before dissapearing in a puff of smoke.

"Here we are... A new life."​


----------



## River Song (Aug 15, 2011)

*Hotaru*


He heard the noise outside, he was just finishing the final adjustments if his new puppet, his human puppet, the glass release user Yata. Giving an annoyed grumble he threw the scalpel into a wall. He fished out one of his many scrolls and laid it out before carefully lifting Yata down from the bloodied operating table and onto the parchment.

Making a handseal Yata disappeared leaving only a puff of smoke to signify he had ever been there.  He bundled the scroll away into a small bag, this bag held all of the scrolls that he needed, his medical supplies, Cheranu, the Devils Acolyte and now Yata.

He descended the stairs from his laboratory to his room, black and red in decor it was covered with scattered books on every subject imaginable, Chemistry, Physics, Biology, neuro-biology. Even some fiction, it helped him understand how people communicate, it helped in his research of psychiatry.
From their he entered the elevator it was still the same, the blood was never cleaned from it, in fact Thalia only ever ventured up to Hotaru?s ?shop of horrors if she was hurt, Hotaru and Thalia preferred communing in other places of the house.

The elevator moved down and...... That song started playing, the song that had stopped three years ago when he put his human hand through the golden radio. Hotaru exited the lift with one less explosive tag and as he left a skull numbing bang was heard, if it came back from that the radio is more immortal that Hotaru and Thalia put together. 

He entered te room where there ?guests were convened, silently he flitted to stand between Thalia and Sanu, he had always wanted to lay his surgeons hand on a Kaguya.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2011)

*Xemnas*

The old man couldn?t help but laugh at young Sanu?s anger when it came to his barb about the boy?s hair. Xemnas was from a different time and to him that kind of unkempt mess needed to be trimmed and shaped up, but trying to get this rambunctious young crowd to listen to him. It was an impossible battle even for someone as powerful as the old man was. He patted the boy on the head and tussled his hair a little bit as he turned his attention to Thalia.

"What he was like when he was with me? Well he was over confident, he was rough, murderous. He seemed like someone that genuinely didn't care about many things if you looked at him from the outside. On the inside however he did care about some things. Strange though, until the day before his death he always kept me at arms length, not telling me anything, keeping me out of the loop..."


As Thalia told Xemnas all of this his throat became very dry and his old feeble looking body began to quake with fury? He knew the truth about Vanitas but the fact was that Koji was pushed to do what he did and there was nothing that Xemnas could do to stop him. It was against the rules for him to act against the Lord? this evil, vile, thing that for centuries had been a paragon of mayhem and bloodshed who encouraged humanity to do harm to one another.

"He seemed pretty happy. His room is down stairs. Or what use to be his room. He said he really enjoyed it. As for rivals---I'm not sure, he didn't tell me much. All I really knew about was Kyo. There's maybe someone else but the name is escaping me at the moment. Girlfriends? I knew he was going out with Kei, daughter of the Fuzenkage, before leaving the village. Later, I at least, developed some sort of feelings for him, but we never went out or anything of the sort..."

The old man calmed down slightly, he knew better than to lose his cool in this situation. He was in control and he needed Thalia for something very important. He focused in on her first sentence and her last one? He was happy and she cared about him, but she didn?t seem aware of is feelings. Even now, even though he had left this mortal coil the very things that were the driving force for Vanitas?. She offered him something to drink but he nodded his head from side to side to say no.

?Thank you for letting me know a bit more about my great grandson? Koji has been a rather sore subject for me for years. He is my family but at the same time he killed my darling Katalina, my granddaughter, and Seiferoth?s sister. That?s why my grandson has so much venom for his nephew, and perhaps why I didn?t attempt to do more. I was bound by the rules of this game though? Thalia he was the youngest of us all. No more than 14 years old and the responsibility that was lumped on him was just too much. He was blackmailed into joining this little group of yours and he was not allowed to tell you what was going on behind the scenes. They made him keep you at arm?s length until they finally forced him to the top of that mountain and he killed himself? But they didn?t count on??Xemnas stopped himself realizing he was about to give something away, and a little puppet-boy appeared besides Sanu. It was the one they called Hotaru, the demon surgeon. He was a rather valuable commodity at the moment due to his research.

?His room was downstairs you say? Well why don?t you show me and then I?ll leave before my grandson gets back here. I would hate to have to spank him in public.?


----------



## River Song (Aug 15, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Hotaru was eyeing each of them warily, if this was to turn into a fight he could probably take the kaguya if he could get far enough away but this man gave off an aura. Then it hit him, this was the man  that flew above Suna, the one that defeated that bastard almsley. Hotaru and Thalia together could probably only hold off the disabled angel for ten minutes at most, mostly due to their respective states of immortality but this man could defeat him, they would stand no chance.

Hotaru was wearing a black tank top and black jeans  and on top of that there was lab coat shrugged over his shoulder covered in blood, if he knew their identities from Almsley he would be able to work out who Hotaru was so the element of surprise was lost, but then again Hotaru was planning ahead the situation appeared to be calm and a non-hostile one.
He gestured for them to follow him as he walked out of the door, leading them down the hall way.

“All though I assume you know of me from Sieferoth but its is etiquette to introduce myself. I am Hotaru, just Hotaru. I am a puppeteer and a surgeon. I do not take sides in this debacle of gods or Jashin or any of that. I am simply here to serve Thalia in mutual benefaction. I will fight against the branded for the reason that they wish to experiment to find out my secret of pseudo immortality.”


*Kora*

What to do, what to do? Of course she could kill Shiori, that would be easy, she had grown immune to her will bending Genjutsu by now, but something, something behind Kora’s cold hard facade told her she couldn’t do it and she knew that voice was right.

She could get another VC to do it; it would be fun to watch Bahamut rip that over-sizd Kitty off hers to shreds, or maybe midnight, the world’s too foremost Genjustu masters going at it, but when he realised his Genjustu wasn’t getting him far he would just burn her to cinders.

She was in a room in Kumo, almost like a throne room she was seated in a seat that was raised on a platform, book in her hand, it was on the chakra thesis, she had long stopped reading it. She could of confronted Shiori about her hermit ways but in essence Kora was no better. She tried to remember that last time she had had a conversation that wasn’t during a fight, or barking orders at soldiers.

“Lady Hato, Lady Hato!” came a sound at which Kora lazily turned her head to, it was a messenger, probably some crisis in Kusa like one of her executives had constipation and she had to urgently rush back she thought sarcastically.

“What?” she snapped at the man who looked considerably out of breath.

“The village hidden in the grass, it’s been attacked” he proclaimed buckled over. 

“By Who?!” Kora Screeched

“I don’t know some guy who was fast and another who had a big sword and a wing.”  He gasped

A single wing, that must be Sieferoth Almslay, and his sword the Nodachi ,a Mugenshi and one of Peace crafts drones, Shit!

“Send a message to the other Vice-commanders, I’m going to Konoha to Convene with Lilith and Gin.” She said as she through her cloak of her white wings appearing in a gust of wind, and then she was gone, high into the sky as she departed for the land of Fire.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 15, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

_"Who do I really loved the most, the one that is protecting me from the worl in that lock up mansion or the the one that would let me fight by his side till death appears in the red sky. What is my heart really tried to tell me, that I will die alone and give a gift from the grave, that none of my children would have a mother to raise them."_ She sat on the cold bench cover in snow as Spike came out of his den and looked at her and brushed by Akina's leg. Akina felt him and did not felt down to pet him. Hakro looked out the window and saw Akina out there in the cold, he had a feeling that his wolves were watching oer her as they did him, he continue on the wedding dress, or Akina could come up with a reason to stop what was coming to her and this would also make Darius very mad. Spike looked up at Akina as the cold air blow her blonde hair around her as it snowed on her as she had to take a journey to find some answers to her self. She got up and walked towards the moutain side as Spike followed her. Spike howled as for his master to know where he was going.

Akina had the ezel clan sword on her back, Spike was thinking was it to cold for this jorney for Akina but she was a strong women. They went towards the north of Yuki as Akina walked with Spike, Spike saw the aroara lights, this was flat land and he doubt branded was here as their was much land but no shelter to be froze to death. Spike wish for Akina to see it. He had to get Akina in shelter before she ended up with frost bit. Spike started to digs he was going to sae Akina's life again. Akina got the idea as if they were going to continue their travels in the cold they needed to make a shelter to warm up and with their team work they made a igloo. Spike layed on top as Akina felt good boy Spike. Spike layed neared Akina to keep both of them warm. Spike was thinking do not go to sleep Akina. They both got some sleep before they continueing where they need to go next or was it the confusing of the mind to find out what was at the end of the path.

"Spike, it is time to move out to where hell freezes over." Spike moved out of the igloo and Akina moved after him. She did a few more handseals to move on the blue crystal sword and Spike got on as well to move and save some strenght in her legs. Atleast she got some answers from her iner self as she felt the colorful lights around her. "The lights tell me something in the coldness, that is clear but the answer is not. Which guy is the one. The one that makes me happy and save. But keeps me save and calm. The one that me he will let me go but be there for me. I love the one I loved the most." Spike growled as he thought you can always come to the peace of your mind with heart of the ice and snow. They travled back to Yuki as Hakro ran out, picking up Akina and entered the mansion to warm her up and make sure she did not have frost bit on her her skin. He worked hard as to keep Akina slept as Spike was sleeping next to her as Hakro kept the fire going, where was ReiMei when Akina needed him, I feel like I have to stepped in and do his shared with my own. Hakro looked over at Akina who was covered in blankets as she should go back to Darius.Spike looked at him as it was her choice not yours and she have come to a peacefull setting of her mind to think, Spike closed his eyes as Hakro was staring into the fire.


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*
_The Apple Tree_

Word had just reached the tall walls of the Branded hideout. It was Clarissa's job to act as the leader on the front lines, while the true leader pulled his strings from the back. It was the way most organizations worked, and it was the way Madara Uchiha did things. 

But she was bigger than Madara Uchiha. He was an _insect_ compared to her.

"Send word to Petero and Kora. The big fish will not get involved in this incident," she commanded with her foreign tongue, her stone grey eyes shifting between the two people following with her. One was a cloaked person with a beak-like mask, and the other was the captain of a platoon.

"B-But Clarissa! If we do that, the-"
"My orders are final. It doesn't matter if we lose Vaan. I have a much better test subject anyway."
"What do you mean? Vaan was chosen for his blood! There's no way we can get another like him!"

_*SLAP!*_

A sore red mark was now present on the man's cheek as he stroked where he'd been hit. Clarissa adjusted her earings, before continuing on.

"Are you a fool? Vaan has five siblings. One is dead and doesn't contain the blood anyway. The others... Well, that's a different story."
"Care to elaborate?"
"Thalia. She would be the finest apple to pick, but she has guard dogs that would be troublesome. Then there's Len, who's with his father who is a complete god in his right. However, he has completely gone off the radars, and we suspect he's in the Demon Country. Luka is under protection from Fuzen, so she's out of the question. That just leaves one more~~!"

Clarissa walked on with an aura of power and leadership. The two followed straight after her, turning various corners until they got to a grand door that looked ancient.

"You mean Tifa Warholic? Who will go to get her?"
"We'll send our trump card. It's about time we used him. His abilities should've mutated by now, and this could be the perfect chance to try him out. I have a meeting to get to, so go and bug Marika."

With that, Clarissa slid her hand across the door, opening it before walking inside with the cloaked person following close behind her.

"Understood..."

{----}

*Tifa Warholic* 
_Home_










​
Here she was, walking down the quiet Fuzen street during the middle of the night. Her mother, nephew, his mother and her mother's personal summon were right behind her, each carrying their things. It was like they'd been forced out their home in Konoha. It wasn't what it used to be.

Fuzengakure... No matter how much more beautiful it's nature was. No matter how much safer it was... It just wasn't the same.

They eventually came to the correct address. It was a big house that blended perfectly with the small shops near it. It was on a small street, and wasn't far off from the Bathhouse. Edie approached the door, knocking on it three times like it was some sort of signal. Almost instantly, Kasumi answered the door with a vibrant smile.

"Super-Oba-chaan~!" Hiiro cried out for his great-grandmother, jumping out of his mother's arms into Kasumi's. The two shared a loving embrace, before Kasumi shuffled the group inside the house.

"It's nice to see you mom. Thank you so much for all this," Edie thanked, speaking with a tone quieter than usual before walking into the main room. The house was nicely furnished in a traditional-japanese style and the aroma of fresh candles spread through the house. Hiiro had already dashed off to unpack his toys, while Happy and Setsuka went to put the clothes away.

"Tifa dear you've been awfully quiet. Are you okay?" Kasumi asked, placing a warming hand on her granddaughters shoulder. The blonde snapped out of her daze, before giving a reassuring smile.

"Yeah... Just a lot on my mind. I feel like taking a walk," Tifa sighed before leaving out the door to allow her family to settle down. She began to slowly walk down the street, her hands shoved in her pockets and her destination nowhere. She just needed to think.

Well, no what she needed was Date. She needed to just being in his arms again, to hear him tell her everything will be okay. She just wanted him here, and he did say he would come. But where was he? Where was Date Uchiha? Where was her knight in shining armor? Nowhere to be seen, that's what...

She couldn't jump the gun however. They'd just got to Fuzen, and Date did say he'd join soon after. 

But how long was that?

{----}​
*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Mission_
​ Rika turned to Lyra, her face finally showing even a grain of emotion. Usually she held an infamous poker face, one that was impossible to disect. You never knew what Rika Shiromi was thinking, nor what she was feeling. That was one of her best abilities.

"We should be safe for the most part of our journey. It seems that the Branded's foot soldiers were all mauled by a wild animal. It's safe to assume that this is Baihumon, so we should be on the right track," Rika indicated the possibilities, before jumping up to one of the trees.

"_Right..._ So we have to watch out for this thing," Lyra sighed, not at all pleased by the turn of events. First the pirates on the ship, then that irritating Branded elite who nearly killed them through the water technique. Now they would have to deal with the Branded and this 'Baihumon'. It was a three-way battle, maybe even four if Lyra was to be a strict angel.

~

After a few hours of hiking up the side of a mountain and jumping between the tallest trees, the curse of the muscles known as fatigue finally got the better of them, forcing them to stop off at a clearing in the forest. Lyra collapsed against a tree, catching her breath while Rika seemed like she wasn't even fazed. However, this was simply her poker face in action.

"Rose, if you don't like to hunt like that you can gather some vegetables to cook. But because of my eyes, I need a meal with protein. It's what my eyes run on," Rika proclaimed before setting off to do just this. Lyra's face was one of disbelief, especially at how raw this girl was.

"... _Okay?_ You go do that..." she mumbled before setting off in the opposite direction. There wasn't much available. Maybe the odd berry on the tree but those looked poisonus. However, being an expert in nature, Lyra knew she could easily find some herbs to put together and create a healthy meal for them both.

And she was right. It wasn't long before she spotted some carnae arch growing near a short tree. It was pretty much a white leaf, but it contained an abnormal amount of calcium that was technically impossible. Botanists could never figure it out, but it was healthy either way.

By the time Lyra had returned, she had a pouch-full of herbs and even a few fruits that she found to eat. No vegetables however, and Lyra wasn't surprised. They was on a remote mountain near Kumogakure. The place is mostly rock and water.

"So you are the people looking for me..."

That voice!

It was the woman from before!

Lyra shot around to see Rika and the woman who was riding on some sort of creature. Murasaki approached them, placing her pouch of food down. 

"Eh? Someone fill me in!"
​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu Lt - 1*
Demon in angelic clothing

The angel had found his way over to them. He blocked the fireball as if it never even happened. The anger that boiled inside had caused the crack on the crystal to grown larger. It seemed that Tifa was doing well countering chant for chant. Sanu didn't really want to fight and if need be leave Tifa to die alone. Before Sanu had tome to contemplate his next move Tifa appeared right beside him. As if Before he knew it the Angel rubbed his face and he sped up.

" So he has to touch the objects with his right hand in order to speed them up. hmm I hope he comes to me I have a plan against that. "

Sanu was right as the angel appear above him aiming what seemed to be a spinning heel drop kick. The same move Sanu had tried to pull off yet Sanu had a different reflexive ability for this. All the bone spikes inside of his body reflexively activated instantaneously thrusting from the skin. Preforming  350 protection yet even that wasn't enough as Sanu began to spin rapidly hoping to slash the angel a few times before escaping.

----------------------------------------------------------
*Kaguya Sanu*
Date vs Sanu Lt - 2

Hmm speed was great in all but what about strength. He didn't move at all he just stood there as the uchiha gloated over his superiority. He was just and over mutated boy who was about to be put down a few pegs by the weaker. Sanu looked as another Date appeared in the air firing a katon type fireball at him. The jutsu seemed to be a regular fireball but just to show off as well Sanu shunshin's out of the way. A purple flash could be seen as Sanu moved to the other edge of the cage. He wanted to end this before his insanity took over. If Axus was allowed to fight then this wouldn't go well at all. In truth Sanu wasn't testing Date on power or speed. The test was of true Sanity seeing as the arena would soon be filled with Death Materia for Date to consume. 

" My Heart? You mean the thing that no longer beats? Amazing how you would say such a thing. "

Sanu molded his chakra increasing it's intensity and temperature. He launched himself in the air this move wasn't for date but to test him to his limits. Sani fired off his move powerful Katon attack at the base floor of the cage.

Katon: Great Dragon Flame Jutsu

As the flames flew from his mouth the mammoth fireball made contact with the cage floor. Due to the intensity of the heart it create a mass amount of smoke dense enough to cover the area. The smoke leaked over the edges signifying this strategy has a limited time window. Sanu began to do handseals before activating his bunshin no jutsu. They were kage bunshin but they would help to distract the Uchiha's line of Sight. As they charged inward and began there assualt on date within the cloud of smog, Sanu pulled from himself a long leg bone he placed it on the ground with a smile. 

_This will come in handy later_


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 15, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel LT*
> 
> "I hope you guys don't mind the cold, we are going to Yuki the country off the snow, Do you want to find Violet because she is invited too. The weddinghas been moved so my sketches are useless for decoration, but you can do that if you want to help. I need to fixed her wedding dress, she got a little big, I am not calling my sister fat or anything. That could be another job that Solidad and you can handle Diana. I don't think the Kazekage is coming she is still in the hospital in Suna." Hakro howled to gather up his wolves they were going to have a real treat of playing in the snow. Hakro put out his cigerrette as he waited for aanswer from Diana or Soildad. "Darius could help out any way he wants." Hakro thought to himself that could me anything at all that could help or cause some damage like some of my wolves to cause trouble.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

"Well i don't approve of the wedding but i will helpif asked. I will make this weding amazing. Call me dream catcher and i'll answer." she said. Like she said she didn't like the idea of marrage this young but she always anted to help at a wedding and give it style. She dreamed about how glamoures hers would be when it came time but that was a while off so she guessed this one would help her impatent problem. Through this she would live her dream..partly. she didn't want all her wedding things in someone else but she would addd a few.

*Darius*

Darius shook his head. His sister slipped the thoughts about the wedding being wrong quickly from her mind. She was just into the wedding part. Really "Call me Dream cather and i'll answer"? How corny was that. Oh well though he might as well help somehow but he didn't know how.
"I'll help decorate too Diana. I have always wanted to go to a wedding just never got to in the long years." he heard Solidad say just as excited as Diana was about this whole thing. To him weddings were too much money wasted. Couldn't they just say they do and thats it.



Shota said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> ...



*Solidad*

She laughed. The boy wasn't as confident as most were but that was rather cute. He reminded her of a teddy bear though she should keep that to herself as she might offend him. 

"I know but you could squach this field and not get in trouble for it. I was just visiting here. it looked beautiful and i decided to stop by. " she said looking around then back at him.
"Why are you here? I heard you make fighting sounds. Were you fighting someonw?"


----------



## River Song (Aug 15, 2011)

*Rika *

?That thing she?s riding on is Baihumon, the summoning I came here to get.? Rika replied to Lyra, crouched down in front of the woman who graceful stepped of the beast. She was wearing a black full length dress and her hair fell gracefully at the sides flipping her hair back ?My name is Shiori, i am indeed the summoner of Baihumon.? She said her voice was a alto and it reverberated through-out the forest.

?Okay let?s cut to the chase, you are here to get the summoning contract for Baihumon? she said pointing to Rika ?And you are a Fuzen angel correct? she said grinning a fake sugary grin at Lyra, walking forward ?Well I have something for both of you, the summoning scroll for you and for our little angel of sin a little tidbit of information pertaining to the Bloody Dove, or Korasa as it may have down in your files.?

And what Will I get you ask, well, I long have given up hope of this world or more so the generations that came before you, and for sometime have been arranging my own death but before I go I want to know there are at least some good in this new generation. I know it sounds like a clich? but this is what I want and if you want the scroll and the information well you?ll have to just shut up and do as I say.?

?I will test you in three tests, the test of courage, resilience and perseverance.? Ticking them off her fingers she grinned sadisticly Baihumon giving a bark that sounded oddly like chuckling.?Come Children? she declared indicating them to follow her.

~

The had walked for half an hour, Rika?s legs still felt the strain of their climb, they finally stopped when they reached the top of a water fall, it was easily 75 meters down. ?Jump? 

?What?!?

?Are you deaf blindy, I said JUMP!?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 15, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

"Darius when you see Akina, she esnts to talk to you in private about something, to not share with anyone else. It is personal to her and see will meet you at the Yuki cafe that is in the Inn." To him this was going to be another silent trip with ninja's from kiri. They took off as days went by as they finally reach Yuki hidden in the Snow as he took Diana's comments about the snow and coldness. He lead them to the mansion in Yuki where they were be staying as guest in Akina's new home. Hakro pulled Darius pulled Darius aside as to let let Diana and Soildad to go into the warm living room. "Follow Spike to the Inn and you can speak to Akina one on one." Hakro needed to act like a host intill ReiMei showed up and the other guest showed up that ReiMei enter as he went into the living room to take Diana and Soildad's coats. Spike the white wolf was waiting for Darius to make his choice on what he was going to do.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina sighed as she still had her coat on sitting at a table at the cafe in the inn of Yuki. as she waits she had a cup of hot coco in her hands as she toolk sips from it, and also stared into the cup from time to time as she gather her thoughts. She had different visions of what Darius reaction would be when he found out. That night that went to far. She sighed again as she felt her feelings getting down as her chest ache from the weather and the sad emotions that was going through her heart and mind, this was a disater waiting to happen. She gather her emotions as she waits, hoping for him to come. She pressed her hand to the cold glass pane and continue to sip her coco as her surprise that Darius is going is going to hate moved and she gave a small relived smiled as she reminds herself don't turn back on what you did or on your friends or family.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Those who defy Death 7
Decisive Move!  Here's the opening, who will win?_

Date looked up as the boy leaped in the air.  The smoke was thick, but it held no chakra, so Date's Sharingan could still see Sanu.  The Kaguya was coming down upon him with his claws elongated.  He was trying to slice Date and Reshiram to shreds.  He could not let that happen.  He desummoned Reshiram, returning him to the summon world, and prepared a powerful, S - Rank ninjutsu.  The sounds of birds chirping filled the arena, and a blue light shown from the smoke cloud.  Date erupted upward out of the cloud, his hand covered in lightning.  

"RAIKIRI!"

He aimed the Lightning Blade toward Sanu's chest.  This move was going to be a gamble.  Sanu was airborne, so he couldn't dodge this attack.  However, Date was airborne as well.  It came down to who hit first.  Date's jutsu was less than an inch away from piercing Sanu, and his claws were less than an inch away from slicing him to ribbons, when a sudden black force threw them both against the walls.  Ende Vernichtung stood between them, clapping.

"Excellent job, both of you.  However, Date, I cannot allow you to kill my most promising child.  If that means cutting this short then I have no choice but to."  He looked at Sanu.  "You attacked with the ferocity of a True Shinigami, and utilized every opening.  You pass."  He looked over at Date.  "You managed to get Sanu into a dangerous position, one that he might have lost his life in.  You pass."  He appeared before Date and grabbed his right arm, making a surge of something unidentifiable flash throughout the Uchiha, before immense pain followed.  "Augh!"  Date was sent to one knee.  "This is a mere fraction of our power.  Use it well.  When the time comes, the power will become one with you."  Ende turned and walked toward Sanu, returning him to his home.

In a flash the pain was gone and Date appeared where they had been previously, Ende and Sanu and the entire arena fading away slowly.  He shook his head and summoned Reshiram once more, taking off toward Fuzen.  It was only a few minutes until they got there.  Reshiram commanded the sky.  The dragon flapped, keeping in one place above Fuzen and Date dropped down as Reshiram returned to his own world.  Date landed in Fuzen, standing on the top of a huge tower.


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
Attack Crash
Smoke The Skies!​
She continued along the path, heading for the Bathhouse but with no intentions of actually stopping there. The steam from the springs would be relaxing, but Tifa didn't feel like stopping there. Well... if it was mixed. If it was same sex only, then maybe she'll just spend a few minutes there.

I just need time alone, Tifa thought to herself, approaching the Fuzengakure Bathhouses. Simply named, and to the point. Maybe just having a nice soak will relax me and get me to stop thinking of him.

As she walked along the street, there were a pair of eyes watching her the whole time. It was in the middle of the night, and everyone was inside if it be a nightclub or a hot spring. This cloaked figure passed along the roofs of houses, following the girl with silence. He was part of the shadows, with the cloak concealing every part of him.

But this was usless against a sensor!










​
_*CHING!*_

Tifa had spun around and tossed a kunai in the direction of this mysterious person, only for it to deflect off.

"Who are you?" she asked with a firm, demanding voice. The person remained silent, simply jumping down from the roofs to land in front of Tifa. Without a second of hesitation, he whipped off his cloak to reveal himself.



"My name has no meaning to you. You need to come with me Miss," the teenager spoke with respect and a nonchalant expression. He looked more like a spunky hero than some sort of villian. 

"Erm, hi. Why do I need to come with you?" Tifa asked in a patronizing tone.
"I wasn't asking you. I was _telling_ you ma'am," he responded before reaching into the pockets of his white jacket. Tifa wasn't going to take the chance and dashed forward, aiming a punch towards his face just to knock some sense into him. However, what came next truly caught her by surprise...

Her punch was blocked. Yes, the woman with herculean strength had her punch blocked! The boy's hand hadn't even bent back, and in fact he was bending her hand back.

"I do not wish to battle you ma'am! I'd prefer it if you came without a battle."
"You expect me... to just give in!?" she asked, her voice tensed from trying to defeat him in strength. However, she soon became the loser and was knocked to the ground. 

She just didn't understand though. What did he want with her!? She'd never met him in her life, and she'd surely had never met someone his age that was that respectful. Just what the devil was going on?

"I've been given orders by the Lady of Diamonds to take you in. I will warn you again: Please do not resist!" he confirmed, slowly approaching her with his fists clenched. Tifa backed away slowly, standing up as she did.

"The... _Lady of Diamonds?_ You must mean---!" 

Clarissa.

That shady lady from the Branded. So this guy was apart of the Branded too? Well he sure wasn't dressed like it. He had mostly white on, with his shirt having a red rising sun symbol. It just didn't fit the dark aura of the Branded. He looked more like Konoha's hero.

"I guess I have no choice. Please forgive me ma'am."
"Quit calling me ma'am!"

Tifa's short burst of anger was unheard, and she was quick to take action. The blonde flipped away, taking her scythe off the hook on her back to point it towards him.

"Take another step and I'll fire! The angels should be here soon!"
"I've already killed a couple of them, both males. I could _never_ punch a girl unless they want me dead!"
"Well looks like I'll be an exception."

Rays of red focused around the hole of her weapon, charging up chakra that was being molded into flames. The boy simply stood with his arms crossed, his jacket blowing gently in the wind. Tifa's sea blue eyes were locked on him, filled with determination to not let herself be caught.










​
"_*FIRE!!*_" 

She pressed the trigger, firing a large fireball from the minature canon. The heat was enough to melt ice on the spot, and Tifa could feel herself being cooked just from firing it. It was close range, so with the way the Branded boy hadn't even prepared himself, he looked like he was sure to be hit. 
_*
BOOM!*_

The blazing ball of fire smashed into him, creating a smokey explosion that covered the streets. Once it had cleared, it showed a perfectly fine teenager with just a few burns on his jacket.

"Ow-ow-ow... What was that? ...You shot the fireball from your weapon? No, you can send your chakra through it can't you? That's some skill right there! But I won't accept defeat from a lady, ma'am," he declared before dashing towards her with his fist clenched. Tifa was still gawping at the fact he had survived a fireball head-on! Well not even survived, but he wasn't even fazed by it! Was he made of steel or something?

"Looks like I have no choice..." Tifa began as she put her scythe away, putting on her black leather gloves as the Branded member charged straight for her. He swung his right fist, aiming for a neat hook to knock her off the edge. She responded with a low uppercut, only to find her arm caught and being bent backwards. The Warholic sister let out a scream of pain, trying to release his grip.

"I told you that you should just come easily!"
"Tch...! Vulcanus... ignem impeditur a sidera...! F-fumus benedictionibus tuis!"

Tifa barely managed to get the chant out, but when she did a burst of flames shot out her body, creating distance between the two. The Branded teenager was yet again unharmed, but at least she was free from his grasp. Looking down at her arm, she could see he had left marks on her skin, and it had even lost it's colour from being squeezed.

_Damn... This guy is on a whole new level. He isn't fazed by any of my attacks, and his physique is better than mine! How much more can he take!? Is he made of steel or something?_ 

Tifa was thinking desperately, trying to come up with a reason as to why this guy was almost invincible. She couldn't comprehend his jutsu at all! 

_Earth Spear Technique? But then his skin would be a darker colour. Unless he's using a transformation jutsu on top of it? But then that would mean he's just vain..._


"Thinking about me?" He asked, interrupting her careful thoughts. "I'd rather you speak to me instead of keeping it bottled up inside. It's disresepectful ma'am!"

"Stop calling me ma'am!" Tifa barked, standing up from where she was knocked over.
"I noticed those chants you spoke there... Tongue of the Angels? I thought only Fuzengakure Angels could use those."
"I'm a special case..."
"A special case? Well I guess anyone could use them. Want to hear mine?"
"Wha-?"










​
*ATTACK CRASH!*

The boy slammed his right fist into the ground, creating a deadly destruction of earth that flowed in a straight line. It was like an earthquake between two invisible walls. The earth in a straight line between Tifa's feet was being destroyed, probably to split the earth open. However, the infamous Warholic sister had a counter of her own.

*LION SCORCH FIST!*


----------



## Kei (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*
_Good bye Durga…Hello New Life_

Kei looked up at the girl as she watched the girl shake a bit, her body seemed to be relishing in the fact of Kei going on a suicide mission to save that dragon. Shot pleasure was wretched all across her face, Kei growled but she knew the feeling of something like that. Knowing that someone was stupid enough to die by attempting something stupid like that. Kei remembered the feeling of her real first kill, the way that person begged and screamed for forgiveness…

Something warm and tingly made it way up her thighs as she thought about the joys of it…

The girl finally sighed, seemingly coming to her senses, her eyes still glazed over and her index finger gently going across her lips to make sure she wasn’t drooling from the unexpected feeling that rushed over her body like a wave…

“I see you know the feeling~” she purred, “So maybe you are not a lost cause after all…”

Kei looked at the girl for a minute and notice what she was saying, “Aren’t you going up against the head? Isn’t that punishable?”

Miku laughed at the girl, “We Aosuki’s look after ourselves, if you live long enough you probably will understand why.” she said and with a flick of the wrist Kei felt the wires fall off her, the freedom of the wrist made Kei sighed in pleasure as she looked at the girl who was smiling

“You better hurry, the elders are planning an unsealing method now…” she purred

Kei wasted no time as she quickly got up and rushed out the room, the only sound she was making was the sound of her feet hitting the ground as she rushed to the place of destination…

She needed no direction

Her Soul was her guide…


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2011)

*Vanitas/Kyo Aosuki/???*
*INITIATE SLOW CHEMICAL*









​
Fire…a most destructive and beautiful mistress to those that wield it. Not every flame is created equal there are those that stand above the rest. Flames that burn brighter with more brilliance and more fervor than the rest. The people that wield these flames that stand above the rest, they are just as passionate, just as hot headed, just as dangerous as the flames they wield in battle.

The holder of the Dying Will flames and the inheritor of the Fennikusu, two of the strongest flames the flames have to offer they meet in battle right now. But this conflict does not go unnoticed by the King…

*“KATON: HIKEN!!!!!”*

Vanitas’ body begins to glow green as he cocks his fist backward then explodes upward with a vicious uppercut like movement. The flames of his Hiken surging around his arm like a wild incendiary tornado. A column of flames twist and twirls from the cannon that is Vanitas’ arm, aimed straight for Kyo Aosuki. Its ordinance is simple, to make Kyo Aosuki prove his worth or better yet to kill him.

Kyo is not stationary in this moment; he pushes off his Phoenix manifestation and does a back flip into the air as the flames from the phoenix begin to swirl around in a truly dazzling display of pyrokinetics to form a sphere.

*“KATON: FENNIKUSU SAN!!!”*

The inheritor of the Fennikusu will has created what looks like a miniature sun but in reality this giant fireball is a bomb. A bomb of concentrated fire natured chakra that’s mandate is quite simple. Turn this “thing” and anything that evokes him of his old enemy to ash. Kyo swings his arm downward sending his Phoenix Sun on a collision course to meet Vanitas’ Fire Fist. As the two attacks are about to meet a lone silhouetted figure flits into the crosshairs of both attacks, his brown cape flapping in the wind dramatically as he exudes an aura of utter badassery despite not having made a single move. The figure stays there suspended in the air, he has no wings no manner of flight just an utterly impressive hangtime that gives off the illusion of flight. The attacks of the two young warriors are about to hit him…

This mysterious stranger brings his fists level with his chest, cocking his elbows backward past his core, he takes a single breath.

*“BAKUTON: JIRAIKEN!!!!”
*
His arms shoot forward like two fist sized bullets with sniper precision, crossing making an X-shape as he punches the Vanitas’ blaze and Kyo’s spherical inferno. 

*BOOM*

An explosion rings through this sector of Fuzenkagure as the two attacks are swallowed and buffered by this man’s explosive fist. As Kyo and the mystery man both descend from the sky he locks eyes with him. Kyo can see the three tomoe of the Ninja World's most accursed eyes, the Sharingan. He recognizes this man who interrupted this battle almost instantly. At the same time Vanitas catches a glimpse of the man's face and is able to remember just who this man is. He and Kyo are both astonished at the ease both their attacks were dispatched.

This is the strength of the Konoha’s Phoenix King, Uchiha Shinosuke…


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

Sanu was still thinking about the similarities that he and Koji had. He looked at gramps who had put his hand ruffling his fine hair. The act had agitated Sanu but he couldn't really feel any real anger towards it just a playful irritation. He listened further to the story that she told that Koji's room was below them. In that moment that sick feeling arose again just from looking at the floor. Why was koji's room giving Sanu this feeling it was like he wanted to go down there and see it. It was and indecipherable emotion he didn't know if it was a want or need to see the room below. 

_Who the Hell are you really Koji Kazama? Do I really have a connection with you? But you were weak right from the stories I heard that you off'd yourself because you couldn't handle it. There's no way in hell that I should have a connection to such a coward who couldn't face life. And this girl Tifa Warholic talking about fuck the world she seems just like those branded bastards. I wish gramps could just off her and we can leave. All this etteroz and Jasheen talk is starting to piss me off badly. Hell being brought to earth and all this other crap why was I dragged into this shit. Why did people like her and him have to fucking exist. I wish they would all just DIE!!!!_

His smotion changed to anger in and instant and he was ready to rip someone's throat out if anyone uttered another word. Yet he heard the sound of and elevator door opening. Sanu reflexively looked towards the sound and there he was. It was Hotaru the Puppet dude Sanu hadn't liked him since they were first introduced to each other. Him for Snapping his wrist and Sanu for leaving a scratch on Hotaru's arm. Sanu realized if a fight were to happen he had the upper hand in such and inclose space. He also had a few new jutsu that were devastating at any range. 

Sanu looked at Hotaru a smug little smirk that even he admitted to be a little over the top appeared on his face. He wanted to talk bad to this Hotaru guyand he felt like saying it right now. He almost got up but leaned back in his chair before proclaiming. 

" Great! It's the shitty doctor again. Have you come to rearrage my bone in the wrong place again. "

Sanu was correct since his skeleton wasn't the same as a normal humans when Hotaru tried to fix it he made several mistakes. Now these mistakes were minor in the point Sanu was able to instantaneously fix them but it still made him happy to see the face of the doctor. But at the same time he realized The Puppet had nothing inside him but a hollow heart and brain matter.


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Mission_

"B-Baihumon?"

Lyra repeated the name like it was a foreign language. So this was the summoning Rika was after? Well then how exactly was they going to get it? This woman looked intimidating to any other person, and Lyra knew she'd put up a fight--- one that the Angel would happily give.

"My name is Shiori. I am indeed the summoner of Baihumon," Shiori confirmed, introducing herself to the young adults. 

The woman went on to explain that she had 'something for the both of them'. The summoning scroll of Baihumon for Rika, and information pertaining to Kora for Lyra herself. It was a good deal, as of all the Branded members Kora was one of the few who they knew barely anything on. Well, they had some good information on her abilities, but barely anything on her past. They don't even know what village she originated from.

"You've got my interest. What's this gonna cost?"

She responded with ramblings about how she gave up on the world, and that she'd been arranging her own death, or rather suicide for some time. But before she wants to go, she wanted to know there was at least some good in the current generation. It sounded cheesy, but Lyra could relate to it. Her parents were probably bastards at her age.

Well they're bastards even now, but she wasn't going to go into that.

"I will test you in three tests. The test of courage, resilience and perserverance," she grinned as she ticked them off her fingers, while Baihumon gave off a soft bark. 

"Come children!"

~~~​ 
They'd been walking for well over half-an-hour. Or was it an hour? Lyra had lost track. All she could think about was being hit by that tsunami, just so she could refresh herself.

"Oh my _god!_ Why did I sign up for this!?" she complained, collapsing down next to a rock. The sound-cancelling noise of the waterfall nearby, with a drop of at least 80 or so meters. Her eyes widened at the sight, knowing what was coming next.

"Jump."
"Fuck you."
"_What!?_"

"Are you _deaf _blindy? I said *JUMP!*"

Lyra stood up, peeking over the edge at the waters below. She analyzed the surroundings, concluding that it wouldn't be that harmful as long as the water wasn't too shallow. Wanting to test our her predictions, she picked up a pebble and tossed it down.

*SPLASH*

The noise was minature, but it was enough for Lyra to tell. 

"It's not that dangerous... What the hell." The Murasaki took a deep breath, before taking a leap of faith off the top of the waterfall.

{----}​ 
*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Chants of Seraphim IV_










​
The Angel was caught off guard by Sanu's spikes, slicing through the skin on his leg like a kebab. He quickly slapped himself in the face, forcing his body to tumble across out of the way.

"Nice one Sanu!" Tifa praised with a streak of hope, watching as the teenage Angel was put on the edge of his game. He got up from the floor, using a wall as leverage.

"A-A Kaguya? Heh... Makes no difference," he proclaimed with a nonchalant expression as his leg slowly bled out. He ripped the sleeves off his right arm as strange black seals began to form around it, representing some sort of image of an angel. A similar seal formed below his feet, glowing a bright blue while creating a draft of wind.

"*THIS IS MY MAX POWER!*" He dissapeared, appearing almost the second he dissapeared behind Tifa. It was like he never even moved. It wasn't even teleportation it was just... an illusion! 

"*SPEED POINTER: MACH 10!*" He punched Tifa in her back with his right hand, speeding up her body to almost teleport her crashing through building and into the mountain behind Fuzen. She was most likely knocked out, and this certain angel persumed her dead. He turned his sadistic gaze to Sanu, the seals on his arms crawling up to his neck.

"You're next."


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - LT*
The End of the Enchantment

Sanu had smirked at the fact he caught the leg of the angel. But he didn't let go of his spikes so easily he still allowed it to edge out all around his body. As the Angel's seal seems to have broken the same had happened to Sanu. He could feel the pain and almost tangible insanity and deat overcome his senses for a few moments. 

The Crsytal inside his inner world was on the verge of breaking again and Sanu needed that power. As he turned his head the angel seemed to be morphing as he used incredible speed to barrel at Tifa and then thrust her away as if it were nothing. His speed pointer was a nuisance but there was a way to defeat it. 

He needed to come up with a strategy fast and he needed it now. _That Sonic Pointer is ridiculously powerful in the fact it speeds up objects.....wait a minute it speeds up objects. What if I wre to be spinning due to the rotational force I won't be pushed outward but spin faster? I don't know if this will work my schooling is horrible enough.....I just hope this works damn it!_ 

Sanu didn't allow himself any rooms for error as he leaped into the air beckwards toward the ground. He leaped from the roof wanting to see if the Angel would follow. In Mid-Air he switched his direction spinning rapidly like a top allowing himself time to slice the angel into ribbons if He got closer. This was goning to be a hard battle which might even cost Sanu his life if he didn't figure out what to do next.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Defending the Queen_










​
Three tiny balls fell from the sky, bouncing in front of the guy attacking Tifa.  Each one was a smoke bomb.  A huge smoke screen went up and an orange-haired blur rocketed past Tifa, shooting into the cloud of smoke.  At the same time, the white dragon Reshiram landed next to Tifa, scooping her up and taking her into the sky to avoid the Doton jutsu used on her.  With a mighty flap of its wings it blew away the smoke, revealing Date standing in front of thew guy with the tip of his sword less than an inch away from, the man's chest.

"Why are you attacking Tifa?"  Despite it being a question, his voice was flat as he spoke, as if it were a demand.  His voice had no rising inflection as he pointed his sword at the man, and his eyes were the crimson gaze of the Sharingan.  His sword's blade was bright red, as chakra was being poured into it.  It was hot enough to melt through stone without any issue.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 15, 2011)

*Akina and Harko Ezel LT*

Akina open her eyes as he was laying on a couch in a room with the heat up, a fire going in the fire place and a big fluffy ball of white fur who was Spike snoring softly. "About time you got up, I thought I lost you in the horrors of ice and snow." "Thanks for being here for me, I just needed to clear my mind. Can you do something else for me? I want to tell everyone we are going off for a mission before I gie birth and have my children be seperated for ReiMei to have one and Darius to have one too." "You are saying we are going to go off on a mission that I get and you are coming along with out any one knowing sure. The story you want to go with and ReiMei nor Darius does not mind seeing me nor Cheza it will work. I brought a doctor to see you o just relax for now from this village." Akina was thinking it was better to sleep through this as it would only make her tense.

The doctor came in to examined Akina as Hakro walked out with Spike as Spike thought it was too warm anyway in that room. The doctor noticed that Akina was asleep and examined Akina's naked body for frost bit and also examined the babied in Akina stomache. She was glad that Akina did not lose them yet and it was time for Akina and Hakro to go on another mission then stay on this moutain side of Yuki. THe doctor came out, "you can go in to see her, she is well. She is a tough chick not to lose her children in the coldness like that." Hakro nodded and ent back into the rom as Spike went outside forcing a hole into a door to get out and go find his friends of the pack of Hakro. Hakro puthis hand on Akina's stomache as he felt the twins inside of Akina's stomache and smiled as they needed to go on a mission soon to store up on money, he waited for Akina to wake up to disscussed this with her, it would be a simple mission he hoped to get some cash on him and for other things that will happen intill the last boom of the branded that was destroyed and peace was restored.


----------



## Kei (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She didn’t know if she was heading the right way or not, she just knew that she had to get there on time. Kei pushed her body as soon as she saw the gates of Fuzenkagure, how long has she been running? Or when did she get this feeling? This feeling to keep her heart racing back to Fuzen! As soon as she busted out of that place, as soon as she watch Durga die, and as soon as they fused with the last moments of his life…

Kei just felt like running towards him…

Him, the simple fact that she could smell him again it was amazing. Her senses were acute and she became sensitive. Her ears twitched and her hair that had fell out of it pony tail was now like a rive flowing behind her. Kei entered Fuzen and quickly heard a loud commotion, some people had even began to come outside! Kei bit her lip as she went to the sound of the nose

And saw Vanitas…

But more importantly….

“Uncle…?” Kei voice was in a sweet whisper as she finally notice the enomirty of it all, she had changed. She had fused with Durga, so she had changed a bit. Kei saw Vanitas being pushed back from the blast and she quickly went to his side before standing in front of him…

Kei looked down at him, “Hey you are okay?” she asked as she leaned down and touched his helmet, the scent of Koji almost made her want to cry in joy or in sadness, but she would hold back for now.


----------



## River Song (Aug 15, 2011)

*Rika *

She looked, or rather stared at the woman incredulously, she wanted her to jump of  that , the towering inferno of water that seemed to go on endlessly. She walked to stand beside Lyra as she threw a stone, the pebble cascaded through the air at an amazing speed , landing with a splash at the bottom.
Rika tooke a deep breath, trying to hold together her focus, this woman could be lying and when we jamp of this we both could die, but the woman seemed so sincere and something, a haze in her brain was compelling her to jump. She steadied herself feeling the water beneath her feet as she stepped towards the waterfall, she didn?t bother with water walking, she was too afraid to keep up the necessary chakra control.

She ran for it she ran to the edge of the cascading water and she jamp.
The wind rushed through her hair, it hit her face like a bulldozer, the pressure was immense, all she could here was the rushing air. Her life began to flash before her eyes, it was a different experience for a blind person, she didn?t see anything, only soundas and smells, the feeling of her Father beating her, the joy of hearing the Murasaki-Aouski engagement, she felt everything.
And then she crashed, not into the jagged rocks or onto the stone bed at the bottom but onto a layer of chakra which covered the water....and it hurt, screaming she twisted onto the river bank, her shoulder in agony, feeling like her shoulder had been ripped from her body.

On top of the waterfall Shiori smiled her hands on the water, she had utilised the walking on water technique and projected it across the stream bellow using the waterfall as a medium to transport he chakra.
Laughing a melodic laugh she walked down the side of the cliff that bordered the waterfall.

?Wasn?t that fun? she said smiling at the two injured girls ?Okay next test, resilience. I?ll tell you what makes me a good shinobi, I?m average at Ninjutsu, crap at Taijutsu and if I wield a sword I am more likely to kill myself than walk forward, my redeeming quality is my Genjustu, and my most coveted Genjutsu i the reason the branded attempted to recruit me. I have the ability to manipulate bonds.?

?I could make both of you have lesbian sex right now my increasing the bond between you to Lust. The reason the branded want me is because I could go up to a kage and make a bond between them and the branded, making them feel devoted to serve Korasa or Carlotta or whoever the hell is in charge. I?m the ultimate recruiting machine?


?And now ? she said making a handseal? I?m going to make you want to murder each other, I have made this a weaker version but still most jonins couldn?t break out of this, the test is to resist.?


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
Knights of Warring Lands
Defend the Princess!

_*POOF!*_












Artifical smoke filled the air as Tifa felt herself lifted from the earth. Before she knew it, she found herself above a cloud of smoke and on a large white object. 

"W-What the-? _Reshiram?_" Her face slowly lit up as she realised who had just arrived. The timing was perfect, and it was invevitable he'd jump in at some point. This name of this noble knight?

"Date!"

Floating above the skies, she could see the smoke had cleared leaving a shattered earth and two figures of around the same height were stood facing eachother. One wielded a sword burning red-hot, while one simply stood dressed in white with his arms crossed and his rising sun shirt on full show. It was a tense atmosphere, but one that the Branded teenager accepted. With girls he naturally held back, but against those of the same sex he had no reason to not go all out.

This would be some fun indeed... But he couldn't go overboard. Clarissa had warned him.

"Why are you attacking Tifa?"

The ginger nut finally spoke up, making a demand rather than a question. The man he demanded answers from kept his arms crossed, his jacket hooked to his shoulder with small clips as it drafted gently in the wind.

"I have no business with you good sir. I have a request to take Tifa with me. You can put up a fight if you wish, but I advise against it."

This guy was dangerous. Tifa couldn't comprehend his jutsu, and he was a member of the Branded, clearly not one of their fodder. He was sent as special requests of Clarissa, so he must have something about him. It was then Tifa remembered he never even gave his name. Well, kidnappers don't usually do that.

{----}​
*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Chants of Seraphim V_











​The Angel gave off a smug smirk as Sanu launched his attack, which was simply spinning himself around. At first he was a little surprised, but he knew how to get around this as well. Slapping himself in the face, he appeared right behind a nearby building. With his power increased and his max speed activated at mach 10, this would be the one to finish it.

"In nomine tuo sanguine foedus *KRATOS* accipio!" With the final chant, he slammed his hands against the building, forming a black seal around the small area where his right hand touched it. Within a moment, the building was sent flying towards Sanu at the speed of Mach 10, impossible to dodge with a human feat.

"By grace of Etro I detest!"

The building reversed back to it's position, surprising the Angel. He stumbled out from his hiding spot, glancing around.

"What the-? A counter chant? Didn't I just flick you back there?"
"Sanu! Attack him! I'll stop him from countering!" Tifa commanded, staggering across the field. She'd gotten here so quickly due to healing her wounds while traveling at a high speed, but it had truly drained it all from her.

"Don't think I rely on chants!" he yelled, tossing a brick into the air and kicking it at Sanu at mach 10 speed. 

"Rex-vade volo!"

The brick dropped to the ground, having stopped moving from the chant-intercept. However, Tifa could only keep this up for a minute or so before she'd have to give in. 

It was now or never.

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Witch_

Lyra collapsed on the riverbank, her back hurting like hell. It wasn't water, or even stone they'd crashed into. It was chakra. Full on chakra. She'd rather hit the stone then the thing she just collided with.

"Ah! This shit hurts man!" she cried, clutching her shoulder in agony. By now, Shiori had arrived and was explaining her next test. She went on about how the Branded tried to recruit her for her ability, which was to manipulate the bonds between two people. She said that she could increase their lust, making the two have full on hot sex right now. Pleasing to some such as Kyo, angering to others.

"And now..." she began, forming a tiger handseal. "I'm going to make you both want to murder eachother. I've made this weaker, but still most Jonin I've tried this on couldn't break outta this. The test is to resist."

A jolting pain raced through Lyra's mind like she'd just been struck with lightning. Her eyes moved on to Rika, who was in just as much pain as her if not more. But... What was this feeling? It was like these negative thoughts of Rika, and everything bad she'd ever done. It was like Lyra was twisting the positive things about Rika into negative ones... Just what the hell was going on!? Was this the genjutsu? Lyra thought she was bluffing but it was no joke...

"Agh! Fucking bitch!" Lyra yelled, kneeling on the ground as she clutched her head in pain. Maybe something the genjutsu-user took for granted or maybe didn't know was Lyra's heritage. The Bellatorres often activated near death or anger, as shown against Kei. This situation... This state of mind was no different.

_No! No no no no no no! Deep breaths... Deep breaths Lyra!_

It wasn't working. Her ebony locks soon turned a bright shade of silver as it began to blow in the draft of power that encased her. Faint blue flames began to wrap around her body, not quite at full power but getting there. Her eyes were slowly turning red, and her mind was spacing out.

"_*FUCK!*_ Release me from this already! Please!"

​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - LT*
The True Angel is revealed!!

Sanu stopped spin due to gripping onto a clothesline. He flipped himself onto the wire and then planted his feet on the side of it. He used it as a bungey as he used shinshin to send himself like a bullet at the angel. He created a bone spike in his palm as long as a nodachi blade. He directed the blade and aimed it at the angel's heart. 

" FUCK YOU!!!!!! "

With all of his power the crystal inside his inner world shattered. The purple tint had seeped out and covered Sanu instantly. His bone spike had turned sharper and more akin to a katana in execution. The gap between then was filled in and instant. Sanu aimed with all his heart and soul and even smiled as he flew right into the angel.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Defending the Queen_

"Sorry, but anything that targets Tifa is my business.  Because she's gonna be my wife someday!"

Date suddenly vanished, appearing behind the guy.  He was going to stain this kid's shirt red.  He swung his sword in a vicious arc, swinging it downward toward his jugular.  At the same time, Reshiram landed, allowing Tifa to touch the ground.  The dragon was poised to strike if his master were to be in danger.  His huge, dagger sharp teeth were bared, and a low gutteral growl was coming from him.


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
Teleporter?
FLASH FLASH BANG!​ 
The Branded teenager anticipated the speed demon's attack, who appeared behind him with a deadly arc swing. 

"Oh ho... I can imagine what you're doing, and I can definitely expect it to really hurt if it hits directly, so I'll have to show some guts here and put up a Guard with all my might..." the dark brown-haired boy spoke as the sword hit his shoulder, but didn't do any damage. It was like it was just a wooden sword smacking against a pillow. "My ability has 7 parts. Let's have a go with the others! Guts! It's all about guts!"

The boy vanished, only to appear above a street lamp. But then he was gone again--- no, he was on the roof. Then behind Date. Then above him. Then across from him? Just what was this guy up to, teleporting about the place?

"Teleportation is one of my seven abilities. It's more psuedo-teleport actually... Nifty either way!"

"Don't forget about me!" Tifa roared as she dashed up behind the guy, her fist clenched and raised. He reacted with barely any effort, tripping her up and locking her arm in a deadly twist that threatend to break it. She let out constant screams of pain, being at the mercy of this guy.

"It's a shame that a man can't protect his girl. That should be second-nature to men! What are you doing? Come and rescue her bro!"

"D-Date! Just ignore him! H-He's messing... With you!" Tifa spoke through her teeth as she tried to withstand the pain, only to give in to the feeling tearing through her body. It was unbearable, and it often made her wonder why she was the target of shit like this.

{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_The Last Chant_

This was it.

Sanu was giving it his all.

The blade in his arm, he charged straight for the Angel who was panicking on the spot. His abilities weren't going to work due to Tifa being able to intercept his chants. It was the downside of going into full speed. If he stayed at even mach 5, she wouldn't be able to use chant intercept.

"*FUCK YOU!!!*"

Sanu leapt for the Angel, aiming to slice his heart out. Tifa had already began reciting the chant, but this Angel had one last idea on his mind.

"Silence the heavens, Hades!"

Tifa suddenly began to choke on her own air, gagging for air while he could deal with this attack. By the time he'd turned his attention to it however, Sanu had already plunged his spike into the Angel's chest. His right hand had touched the spike, slowing it down just before it punctured his heart. It was still a fatal injury however, and the Angel had to take his chance and escape.

"I swear by the name of Etro I will carve my name in your blood! Beware foul demons!" the yelled before dissapearing from sight, deactivating the jutsu on Tifa and leaving the two.​
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Losing Control_

Date felt a nudge from deep within him, a red surge of heat.  The Satsui no Hadou was trying to taint him again.  It had succeeded when the Aburame attacked him after his fight with Koji all those years ago, and now it was coming back.  He managed to keep himself still, his whole body trembling.  "Let her... go..."  His voice came out pained, as if he were trying to hold himself back.  There was a sudden outburst of red chakra that died as quickly as it came and brought Date to a knee.  "*LET HER GOO!!!*"  His eyes had red rings around them and were bloodshot.  His canines had elongated into small fangs.  He vanished, appearing right in front of the guy, aiming a punch at his face.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou vs Vanitas*
_Saint or Savior? The Decider_
*True Enemy is Destiny*









​
"RAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!"

A blood boiling roar, the violent battle cry vibrates throughout his entire. The yell is so ravenous that blood spouts from the Saint's throat like a tied water hoes. From the beginning of the collision, this person has not been Setsuko Shirou. Only a entity of natural hate and malice that manipulates the shell of the boy. The red vermillion vision grows even bloodier as the death match drags on.

His clothing was torn at every angle one could see. That didn't matter, what was important were the apparent and unapparent damages to his body. His skull had been cracked from the helmet colliding with his face. The crimson liquid painting his face red from the gash across his forehead. The stinging throwing more fuel into the flames of discriminate hate. 

His dislocated jaw pained him with annoyance as it felt as if it was almost shattered. The cuts from his previous battle were reopened,dripping blood to the ground below him. The large cut across his chest was slowly pouring the inner liquid down his abdomen, dying his black shirt a dark red. The few fractured ribs forced his upper body to slightly lean forward. Those white teeth that were slowly becoming red over time made one wonder when they would shatter over the force of how aggressive they were being clenched.

Even so, through all that pain, his burning eyes would not allow him to look away from the enemy. Shirou stared into the face, the face that would be embedded in his mind for probably the rest of his life. His lives true purpose standing in front of him, yet to be cleaved into chunks for the fires of hell to burn away. Nothing can be peaceful for you as long as that existence still remains in this world. That idea swallows that typhoon of pain tearing at his body.

The two of them cannot exist in this world together, that was something the Saint known as Shirou agreed with. Death had to be the only judge of this fight, the ender of all things known to man. The holy weapon within his right hand, the weapon of a Saint demanded the end of the ultimate sinner as well. As if possessed, it shakes uncontrollably,  strengthening the commands thrown at the boy.

-IT'LL END IN THIS NEXT EXCHANGE 

"*HAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!*"

*SHOOOOO!!!!!!!!*

Just as Vanitas, a rage of chakra swirls around him wildly. No to be exact, it's water, a surge of visible bright water roars from the very core of the Saint. Not one spot is left untounched, as if being the dark cloud that releases rain in a 360 angle. The strong pounding rain leaves the world drenched in it's storm. As if welcoming the chaos of the molten geysers, a series of whirlpools are formed around the battlefield. 

The area becoming a madness, as if the earth cannot take these two forces exiting at one. The very nature of it cripples the minds and souls of all of everything. The conflict brings forth chaos residing in the deepest parts of the universe. Both of Shirou's arms spread to the side, opposite of the other. The right hand holding Ascalon, the left acting as if holding an imaginary sword.

"*Niamatou - Double Rain Blades!*"​
Water coils around the handle of Ascalon, it rises and coats the holy sword in it's purifying waters. It's strength becoming even more lethal. As if forming a chain from the handle, the liquids moves around Shirou's back and into his left hand. As if memorizing and mimicking it, the pure water takes the shape and size of the image in the opposite hand. An Ascalon of water is created, even though it does not have it's abilities, his still has it's weight and strength. 

The Saint has it in mind, a technique, a method that will assure the for is killed. Even though it is not exactly him, he is able to remember that move. A fatal attack, the true meaning behind Niamatou.  

_Rival Paths Reverse Rain_

He will surpass his enemy in the next exchange of blows.

"_------Spirit and technique, flawless and firm._"​
He swings them down like hammers. Though they are large swords, they don't reach the charging Vanitas. Instead was is created a clones from the twin swords. Water clones of Ascalon that fly through the air like boomerangs, crossing each other beautifully and aiming to take the enemy's head clean off. Yet Vanitas wont be hit by such a straightforward move---

He lowers his upper body and evades the attack. The twin large swords fly off behind him. At this time, Shiroou steps in quickly over Vanitas.

_"------Our strength rips the mountains."_​
The real Ascalon in Shirou's right hand swings down like an axe. The Boy Born Under an Evil Star will have his head split like a watermelon. But the large sword only smashes against the earth. Vanitas kicks his body over to the Saint's right, where he is open and defenseless.  The glowing hand of reaches forth for the back of his head, Vanitas is the faster one, Shirou won't make it in time.

_"------Our speed catches the lightning._"​
*SWOSH!*

!!!

The water clone of Ascalon that was thrown flies back. Cutting through the air like a helicopter, it slices across Vanitas' back. The surprise move stops his hand from reaches and melting Shirou's head into nothing. 

_"------Our swords split the waters."​_
He spins around. The twin Ascalon of water in the Saint's left hand slashes at a horizontal angle. Blood flies out, the Ascalon of water cuts across his foes chest,  pulling back at the precise moment before he could be hacked in two. Vanitas kicks from off the shattering ground, the hand of death with him. A single touch is enough to end it.

Shirou desperately pushes off to the side, but that isn't enough, the heat from the bright hand causes most of his right shoulder to catch on fire,

"GAHHH!!!!!"

Shirou moves back even further , settling down the flames on his shoulder with his water element. The aftermath leaving a black burned shoulder with steam pouring from it. Shirou curses at the pain, Vanitas coming in at the same time.

"_------Our names reach the imperial villa._"​
The other water clone of Ascalon returns like a boomerang. It's objective to cut off his enemy's neck. Vanitas the attack this time and pushes himself back. He escapes the water clone sword, but that leaves an opening---

"_------The two of us cannot hold heavens together!_"​
Both of the swords in his hands are raised to the heavens. Once they are brought down the Boy Born Under an Evil Star will be killed. Then---

"Ahh!!"

The wounds and injuries from the battle and the one before causes a sudden shock of pain through out his body. It last for less than a second but that is enough. The Shining Finger, makes it in time and collides with the Double Rain Blades!

The earth shakes, the struggle for power between the two is amazing. Shirou can feel the heat across his face and body, thanks to his water element, he dosen't catch on fire so easily. Even so, there is the struggle between The Shining Finger and Niamatou - Double Rain Blades. When one compares the two Shining Finger is obviously the stronger jutsu, however....

Ascalon is resistant to the fire and heat that the technique gives off. Not only that, but the swords are coated in the water element. Then lastly...Shirou has the upper-hand in strength, soon enough he'll be able to push through the power of the Shining Finger and end the Boy Born Under an Evil Star. 

It should happen and yet....

The Shining Finger doesn't stop as if it won't let up until it defeats the Saint. The raging Shirou pushes on, the holy energy inside of him not letting him accept defeat. However, that isn't the end of the Rival Paths Reverse Rain technique. Created by the swung rain blades and clones was a trail of water. When the final incantation was chanted, the water would rise and slice anything above it....however...


Both of the warriors stood on the trail. Meaning that once the Saint had called it out, the Boy Born Under an Evil Star and himself would be killed......




The choice is obvious....The Stigma granted to Shirou will not allow Vanitas to survive at any cost. Even if it means the Saint's life. Another Saint can be created, Shirou is just another one out of the history of Saints. The darkness in front of him must be erased.......

_"------Two great men-"​_
The Saint stops......the reason for this lies about sixty feet away behind Vanitas. There's a crowd of people, not of the branded but a crowd of innocent people he had helped try to escape the Sand Village ruled by the Branded. Whats high above them is a tall building that looks as if it was damaged from all of the battles. A piece of the building falls off. The broken structure falls down towards the crowd of people running by and trying to escape.

-No, I am a Saint my role is to destroy evil such as this standing in front of me...Right?

----------------[Next Post]


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2011)

Bullshit...

Bullshit!!!

_That isn't Setsuko Shirou......That Saint your talking about died years ago in that village. He died years ago because all of those people in that village died because of me. They treated me like a god and all died.

*They made the correct choice. those deaths fueled your power. You are a Saint, it is your destiny-*

No! My purpose for coming here...was to stop the Branded and save the people here. Not this/ I am the Savior...This person that I don't even know isn't my enemy. It's Branded......Crow.......and Destiny!_

The red vision disappears and so does the hate and malice. Casted off by the true Setsuko Shirou. As if reverted to another person, Shirou is no loner trying to press through and kill Vanitas. Instead he's only holding off the attach that comes for him. The broken piece of structure is falling down closer, even if he does remove himself from Vanitas he won't make it in time!

Then the choice is simple....

The rain sword in Shirou's left hand is removed from the Shining Finger. At the same time, so does the link that connects it with Ascalon. Doing that, the great sword loses the coat of water around it! His defenses have been decreased, but that dosen't matter right now. Trying to defeat this person in front of him is only going against the path he took.

The Ascalon of water is cocked back, with great force and strength he throws the over-sized sword of water. At the same time, a mass of burning red begins to envelop on the other side of Ascalon. Shirou's eyes widen in disbelief. The Shining hand burns a hole through the holy sword on it's flat side. In an instant, the bright hand reaches to Shirou's body-


*SPLAT!*

The burning hand burns it's way through the right side of Shirou's chest easily. Blood splatters on the ground behind him. Impossible, Ascalon had been burned through? After thinking that, Shirou looks up at the scene behind Vanitas. The sword of water smashes into the piece of structure and scatters it into chunks. Doing so allowed the fleeing people to survive....

A smirk rises across the Savior's face as his eyes are covered by his long black hair, blood drenched hair. His left arm sill extended, begins to point with his index finger at the scene.

"To save those that cannot be saved: That is the code........That over there..is my victory....."

Silence takes over the destruction....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 15, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Lost Chapters Arc~_












There were two figures in the darkened location with buildings on each side in the middle of a street under the night sky. One figure was already known as a jet black haired male with unique black leather clothing while the other was a blonde haired female with white silk clothing along with a black skirt. 

The black haired male was looking right to left attempting to find out where he exactly was until he realized there was another figure right in front of him far in the distance. It was a female with bright clothing facing her back towards the male with her head tilted to the side.


_"Why is she here?!" _The black haired man had thought as he was approaching the woman in front of him. A pile of rubble suddenly collided with the ground in front of him creating a big crater blocking the view of the woman in the bright clothing. The man looked upwards and he saw a creature he had never seen before on top of a building. It jumped down on top the crater, covering it whole maybe even more, in its gigantic form and roared with great anger. Legends say that the angel Lindzei summons these mythical creatures to protect the truth of the living and the dead. 



According to the legends, the creature was to be described as a Behemoth. The dark haired male stood there without any worry of danger but annoyed. _"Fighting me would only shorten your life span, creature. Now get out of my way!"_ The Behemoth refused to let the man through and without any hesitation, the creature started to glow his eyes indicating an activation of a jutsu. Suddenly meteors started to fall from the sky heading straight for the man. 

The dark haired male looked above him and did not even decide to move but stand still. The meteors collided ontop of the dark haired male creating a huge explosion. The behemoth expected that the dark haired male would be wiped out of existence from that explosion but alas, the creature stood before a unharmed man with visible crystals surrounding him. The man looked sharply at the Behemoth with his eyes glowing red as the wind was blowing through his jet black hair. The man had activated his Surigan and materialised the Sucrise crystals into weapons without any difficulty and even more crystals then the great Braule Ranen.

_"You are testing my patience, Lindzei!"_ Suddenly the crystals turned into weapons and started to hover around the man. There were ten various weapons made out of crystals that had heeded the command of the man.



The man raised his arm and grabbed a unique sword from the plethora of weapons hovering around him. With a hand sign, the weapons started to float around the Behemoth surrounding it. The dark haired male started to teleport to each of the weapons and throw them towards the Behemoth impaling it one by one. Once the man was done, he teleported once more and stood before the gigantic creature in disappointment as he readied into a stance. As a white flash appeared,

*SHWINH!!!!*

The dark haired male was suddenly behind the Behemoth with his unique sword sticking out to the side.  A second later, the Behemoth was bursting with blood halfway through his face and soon dissipated from existence. 

The man with the leather clothing had a clear view of the female off into the distance and started to dash towards her. The dark haired man saw blue and red marks on each side towards the path he was heading. The woman was in clear view now, she was _that_ woman from the man's past. The man went up to the stairs onto the platform she had been on. The platform looked like a battlefield meant for a fateful clash between two individuals. As the man climbed onto the platform, he saw the woman's face as she looked towards him. It felt like she was expecting the man in some way.

"Stella!" The man had exclaimed as he approached her. But before he could make any step forward, _"Noctis... please forgive me..."_ The woman known as Stella looked down as a familar symbol of Red appeared right behind her. _"You have the mark as well?!" _Suddenly the same symbol that of the womans but of blue appeared right behind the man. Stella started to summon a weapon known as the Rapier as the man known as Noctis summoned his own unique weapon. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Both are in a stance to clash at each other but before anything else could happen everything was erased from existence only leaving Darkness behind..... 

----------

There was a boy known as Noctis Ranen was floating in darkness confused at what he had just seen. He had so many questions he wanted answered but had no idea of how he could get them answered. A beam of light started to shine down towards the boy. Only a whisper came to his ear, *"It is time for the pieces to go into place... and to remember your true purpose..."*

Everything started to come to a reality, starting off with the Land of Fire, then to Fuzenkagure, then to apartment, then to the bed the boy was lying on top of his bed. As soon as the boy opened his eyes, a light from the sky shined down onto his position where everyone in the Village can see. The boy's eyes were glowing with light. The boy started to yell in pain in a loud distorted voice causing for Fuzenkagure to question what was happening. 

*Tellus dormit
et liberi in diem faciunt
numquam extinguunt
ne expergisci possint.

Omnia dividit
tragoedia coram
amandum quae.

Et nocte perpetua
ehem vel vera visione
par oram videbo te
mane tempu expergiscendi.*

These words had echoed throughout the village leaving everyone to hear as the boy being consumed by the light started to remember his forgotten past... piece by piece....

~To be continued~


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 15, 2011)

*Sakurai- Mission Part 2*

Sakurai sat in the dark staring at the entrance of his clients' home. *"Its a little weird for him to ask about information about Fuzen. Being an A rank mission, they must expect me to see if something is really suspicious or..."* At that moment her husband walked up with a group of women around him. Sakurai faded into the shadows and began to jump down the buildings and homes around him. He stayed in the shadows listening to him. "Hey girls, I'd love to stay with all of you and have things end up like last time. But I have to get up early tomorrow." "Aww, but we wanted to have some fun." "Heh, next time girls. Anyways its dangerous being around a shinobi. You shouldn't hang out with the likes of me, you never know what would happen." "Yeah sure. Later ninja man." One of the girls kissed him on his collar so his wife would know what he was doing and then kissed him on the cheek. Then the girls laughed together as they ran ahead leaving the adulterous husband alone. Sakurai narrowed his eyes and began trailing him in the dark alleys. If there was ever a light ahead that would reveal his location it would be snuffed out by his insects. Sakurai crawled the walls like one of his insects keeping a safe distance away from him. It was only when that man reached an empty street and looked around. The man brought out a scroll, opened it, and slammed his hand down onto it summoning a mechanical bird. "Not much information tonight, but I'll give them what I know." He placed the message inside, spun the key on its back, and allowed it to fly. Sakurai watched as it flew away and then kept his sights on this guy as he walked back to his home, back to his loving wife. *"Unforgivable..."* Sakurai began to scribble down on a not pad of what had happened and the appearances of the informants he is leaking information from.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 16, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

He wanted to remain in the village to help rebuilt but he knew he had to go. The power he had seen that mysterious boy have was what he needed. As he said his goodbyes to the village he promised that one day he would return to it. He made the promise to the little girl as well and told her that he was her Nii-San. As he traveled out of the village he had gotten supplies and even food for his trip. A smile grew on his face as wide as it could be as he traveled the main path.

" I'm gonna get soo strong I'm gonna kick anyones ass who dares fight me. I'll become to strong that I'll help that village get bigger and stronger then become Kage of it. Yeah that's exactly what I'm gonna do! Natemiyo!

He loved the world right now he was full of so much hope and happiness. He wanted to find his way back on the path to Fuzengakure. He had heard that there were and organization there from the elders. A group known as the Angels he seeked them for training and to grow stronger.  He was tired of always being the weaker person unable to help anyone. As he started from a slow jog to a run he smiled as wide as he could and placed the peace sign into the air as he headed straight forward.

_I'm gonna barrel down the path I believe in! And nothing's gonna stop me from achieving my goals! One day I'll establish the village of Yukigakure! and become the Korikage!!!! Natemiyo!!!_

This was just the beginning of this travellers faithful journey into this new and unexplained world.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hyuuga Toshiro - LT*

Toshiro looked up again to the girl he could help but stare at her. Again he was stricken by her beauty he wanted to asked for a date but he knew that might be rude. So instead he looked at her a said in almost a bewildered voice.

" I'm sorry I kinda distracted by how beautiful you are. My name is Toshiro,Toshiro Hyuuga it's nice to meet you.

Toshiro bowed his head again as in a respectful greeting.He had wanted everything to go smoothly so maybe he could ask her out. This was the first time and he wanted it too be just right so she would say yes.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Thalia] 

*?Thank you for letting me know a bit more about  my great grandson? Koji has been a rather sore subject for me for  years. He is my family but at the same time he killed my darling  Katalina, my granddaughter, and Seiferoth?s sister. That?s why my  grandson has so much venom for his nephew, and perhaps why I didn?t  attempt to do more. I was bound by the rules of this game though? Thalia  he was the youngest of us all. No more than 14 years old and the  responsibility that was lumped on him was just too much. He was  blackmailed into joining this little group of yours and he was not  allowed to tell you what was going on behind the scenes. They made him  keep you at arm?s length until they finally forced him to the top of  that mountain and he killed himself? But they didn?t count on??

Thalia heard him stop himself? What was he about to say? But they didn't count on what? Count on him killing himself from pushing him to far? That's the only explanation. She looked at Hotaru as he entered. She turned her attention back to Xemnes as he said:

?His room was downstairs you say? Well why  don?t you show me and then I?ll leave before my grandson gets back here.  I would hate to have to spank him in public.?

She closed her eyes and stood up. Slowly walking away from where they were sitting she walked over to the elevator, which if they entered, would got to Koji's old room. Turning to Xemnes she said:

"Just enter here, we can go view his room once you do so."


----------



## River Song (Aug 16, 2011)

*Rika*

 She watched the lady listening to their next test, to resist a Genjutsu huh easy enough, Rika thought at first, preparing herself as the woman made a handseal, suddenly a haze set over Rika, if Shiori hadn?t informed her about the Genjustu Rika wouldn?t have recognised that she was under one. She was right this was a formidable jutsu, that woman could cause mutiny on a ship; she could break a marriage apart.

The haze added what could be said as a red tint to Rika?s vision, except Rika was blind it was just a mask of anger, she had to resist. She tried to combat it to clear the haze but it was like moving Titanium, tones of it. She tried to hold her breath but it was to bad. 

Everything came rushing to her, how boys liked Lyra more, how her admittedly adopted family was still together, about how she never had to deal with being abused as a child, Rika in her sane mind would never blame Lyra for any of these things.

Then it began to distort Rika?s memories, making it look like Taiyou liked Lyra better, how Kyo liked Lyra better, well that wasn?t a distorted memory but normally she would prefer Kyo liking Lyra better.  
Then she heard the flamed lick of Lyra, t6hat bitch was actually going to attack her, everything now her thought her movements were all under Shiori?s Genjutsu.

Rika took in a deep breath and screamed ?PAIN!!? she watched Lyra wrive around in agony, feeling the joy well up in her stomach, then she realised what she was doing, tears forming in her eyes she released the Genjutsu on Lyra. But she still couldn?t stop herself, she done her best to hold herself down and ait for it to be over.


----------



## Laix (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
Seeing Red
Heartbeats










​ _* THUMP, THUMP*_​
Her eyes wander over to her love as her heart beats faster. Bursts of chakra are happening around him, and his roar to release her gets louder. It was painful seeing him like this. Her heart was being torn apart. It hurt more in her chest than it did getting her arm twisted around.

She couldn't bear to watch this.

_*THUMP, THUMP, THUMP*_​
"*LET HER GO!!*" 

Red markings surrounded his bloodshot eyes. His canines had grown to that of small fangs of a dog. Something was taking over. Something that Tifa had never seen before. This wasn't Date...

This was a demon.

*THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP!*​
"Oh, is this like his 'full-power'? I like!" The Branded boy chuckled to himself as Date appeared with a flash in front of him, swinging a deadly right hook. He caught it with ease, beginning to twist his hand around while also keeping Tifa in her lock. 

"This is pathetic isn't it? I've managed to lock you both! Well I guess that's a bit unfair," he shrugged as he released his grip from Date and Tifa, teleporting a few meters away. He kept his arms crossed, allowing his jacket and hair to blow gently in the wind, giving off an aura of power.

Tifa dragged stood up, almost dragging her arm along as it was numb. She couldn't even twitch it. It was like the life was drained out of it. Collapsing against a wall breathing heavily, she tried to heal any bruised muscles.

"D-Date! Leave him!" she cried out her lungs, trying to get his attention. This was wrong! It wasn't Date! Just who was this person? It was like a completely new Date. She'd never seen him before... Ever...

The boy cocks his fist back, giving off a glare that dares Date to give him his best shot. With his signature sure-kill technique loaded in his fist, it would only take one shot. One direct amazing punch to the face that would blow everything out like a bomb.

"A punch that punches the soul out! A sure-kill technique!"

Tifa slowly stood up, her legs wobbly and her face worn out. She reached for the silver coin in her bag, the one that led to her most dangerous technique. There was no way this guy was going to use any sure-kill techniques... Not with her around!

"Etro meam do vobis... meum... m-meum---!" She couldn't even get the chant right before her legs gave in, letting her collapse back down to the ground. Tifa needed to heal herself before taking action, but she couldn't risk letting Date be hurt against the enemy. 

The thoughts going through her mind are scrambled. She doesn't know what action to take. The pain is too much to bear. Grunts escape her mouth, trying to ease away the pain. 

_I... I can't give up! I can't just leave him!_, she thought as she backed against the wall, slowly sliding herself up. 

"*I WON'T... LEAVE YOU!!*"

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Resist_

Her flames began to flicker as she tried to resist the urge to not burn Rika alive. The azure flames of the Bellatorres Witch surrounded Rika in a circle, even clawing on to her clothes. Trying to stop this was like trying to push a building away from you. It was impossible for the weak hearted... The ones with no resolve.

Before she knew it, Lyra had pinned down Rika to the ground, burning her arms with her flaming grip. It wasn't consistent as the flames were flickering on and off, showing Lyra's fighting spirit against the hatred that is the Azure Witch. She tried to think of good thoughts about Rika, such as their mission together to rescue the girl or when they talked at the dinner. 

But this being was still twisting them, turning images of Rika helping Lyra up to plunging a dagger in her heart. The frail rabbit heart was struggling to fight it, giving into the tiger within. The flames grew brighter, creating a large burst of light across the surrounding area. 

_This... is genjutsu right? T-Then... Pain!_ Lyra reached for a kunai, aiming to slice herself to release the genjutsu. But she soon found her arm moving towards Rika, holding the kunai close to her face. It stroked her cheek, the smell of blood present beneath the layers of white. 

"_*NOO!!*_" 

**SPLAT!**

The sound of blood spilling from a wound and on to the ground was heard as Lyra collapsed to the ground, her flames gone and her hair back to black. She was breathing heavily with a light wound on her arm.

"Heh... How about that?"​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Losing Control_










​
"GAAAAAHH!"

Another surge of red poured off of Date's body and he staggered for a bit.  His eyes were completely red, the signature deep blue of his irises completely gone.  He slowly rose, his face contorted in pure rage.  "This hado... wants a fight to the death!  Nothing less!"  He started to shoot forward when Reshiram landed before him, giving him a defiant look.  "GET OUT OF MY WAY, RESHIRAM!  I'VE NO TIME FOR THIS FOOLISHNESS!"  Reshiram roared right back at him.  Date dropped to one knee, still trying to fight off the Hado.  "Don't you get it?  He tried...  HE TRIED TO TAKE HER AWAY FROM ME!"  

Despite the evil hatred that was showcased by his expression, tears began to freely stream down his face.  "I'll kill him...  I'LL KILL HIM!"  Date vanished.  Reshiram growled and spun around to stop him, but was too late.  Date was right in front of the guy, heading right for his punch.  However, even in this crazed state the Uchiha had reflexes.  He caught the wrist of the guy, much in the same way he had caught Date's and put his other hand on the boys shoulder.  Their eyes met and Date's lips broke into a wicked, crazed grin.  "I want to see you BLEED!"  He proceeded to attempt to yank on the guy's arm, with the force to tear it off completely.


----------



## River Song (Aug 16, 2011)

*Rika*
_Impossible task _

 The hatred was building up within her, the hatred for Lyra searing through her veins like acid. The girl pounced on Rika while she was trying to contain herself, her head against the ground. Lyra pinned her down scorching her with Azure?s blue flames.

The licked at her skin, burning her but leaving mo mark, the lpped at her resolve, as if tempting her to attack Lyra, Rika could probably reverse the conditions if she tried, Lyra may have her flame shield but she was still physically weaker than Rika., Rika stopped in her tracks scolding herself, the justu was making Rika plan on how to kill Lyra.

She scrunched her eyes together, feeling the hatred pull in her, Rika out stretched her tongue and bit down, drawing blood and ending the jutsu. Sighing she collapsed glaring at Shiori who was laughing a melodic laugh, Baihumon had joined her now, giving what she perceived as a rough chortle.

?Well girls this is quite an accomplishment, you?ve passed  the test of resilience, an impressive feet indeed. Now all you need to get what you seek and more is to pass my last and final test......the test of perseverance.? She grinned evilly. ?First let me tell you how I planned for this, I knew that you were coming to see me Rika. You weren?t very discreet about you?re studies on Baihumon, and I have ears everywhere so I personally learned two jutsu for this test , knowing you were coming, the chakra sealing method and the shadow clone jutsu.?


She walked forward to Lyra brandishing a brush ?I?m going to paint a seal on you that will seal you?re chakra if you break the seal the test is forfeit. After I paint the seal I will explain what the test is. The seal will cut of everything that requires Chakra so no ninjutsu, Genjutsu or chakra-reliant Taijutsu, okay.?

She walked up to Lyra taking her hand  and taking blood from the wound Lyra had created herself she began to paint gentle strokes across the palm of her hand. She finished taking a step back admiring the seal.



Moving onto Rika she grabbed her hand which caused Rika to pull away but Shiori held it sure as she slit Rika? thumb with a kunai before doing the same to her. Stepping back Shiori made a handseal activating the runes on both of the girls hands.

Then Rika screamed, her blind eye was gone, all that was left were ehr butterscorch eyes, the seal had taken away her blind eye along with all of her jutsu. ?What the Fuck!? she screamed at her.

?Now, Now children I explained this didn?t I. You have no chakra or rather you still have chakra to keep you alive, I?ve just taken away you?re power to harness it. And now the test, you realise we are back at the bottom of te mountain, you?re jobi s to reach where I am on the summit, for a ninja with chakra and all their senses it takes 30 hours, I?m giving you twenty.? 

Then she disappeared in a puff of smoke, she had been a shadow clone, so that was the second jutsu she had learned for this test. Rika crouched down before springing into the trees, without her super-senses or sight she hit a tree dead on. Nursing her nose she turned to Lyra ?This is going to be hard Rose?


----------



## Laix (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
Amazing Punch!
Defy it All












​
Date was hysterical at the thought of what he did to Tifa. She was screaming at the two, but she couldn't move. Her arm was fucked, and it would take some time to heal that. 

"Oh, teleporting now are you?" He asked with a patronizing tone as Date yanked on to his arm, attempting to pull it off. However, he created some sort of explosion around him that pushed the two away. 

"Hey, you could try to stab me through the heart if you like sir. I don't wish to fight, and it would be easier if I just put you out of your misery sir!" He clenched his right fist, anticipating Date's next attack. One more fail on Date's part and it'll be over.

*SOUL HUNTER!!*

Tifa was charging up behind him, dragging her scythe through the ground with one hand while the other stayed limp. The technique was just as deadly, maybe not as accurate. But with him preoccupied with Date, it was a sure hit.

"Oh? Is the technique's name describe what it does? 'Hunt my soul?'" 

The blonde Warholic cocked her wrist, before taking a horizontal swing of the scythe. It didn't complete a full 180 degree swing however, instead stopping halfway.

"Oh... _god!_ That's unreal!"

Tifa was at loss of words as the boy stood smiling, the blade of the scythe caught between his teeth.

"Is this supposed to hart mei?" he spoke through his teeth, before swinging his right fist towards her.

*AMAZING PUNCH!!*

His fist collided with the Soul Hunter Scythe, shattering it instantly into tiny rainbow fragments, before roundhouse kicking Tifa in the head, sending her tumbling across the street like tumbleweed.

"Sorry sorry! I hate doing this to girls!"

{----}​ 
*Lyra Mruasaki LT*
_Apathy_

The seal was done. Their chakra was unable to be used, and they were prevented from disturbing the seal. Lyra was wondering the entire time why she even bothered to sign up for this.

"This is going to be hard Rose," Rika admitted as Lyra wrapped a cotton bandage around her wound, dressing it from infection.
"No shit. I don't think I should even be doing this," she grunted in response, before tying up the laces on her boots until they were tight to the skin.

"Twenty hours to climb the mountain... I bet I could do it in one. My top speed is half of mach one, which is around 150m per second. This shouldn't be too hard," The Angel boasted before setting off, dashing through the forest at an impressive speed. 

Having only enough chakra to keep her alive, it wouldn't be too hard, and using a jutsu would put her in a near death state. However, the one thing that the woman didn't know is that her flower jutsus don't take chakra. Well the ones that involved manipulating petals did, but her poison and bombs were just tools.

"Keep the speed Rika!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke/Vanitas*

“Now didn’t anyone tell you two not to play with matches? You’re only going to get burned. Well you play with fire a lot don’t you 20 million ryo Masked Boy?” Vanitas tensed up as he was pushed back by the blast as Shinosuke touched down on the ground standing between the two younger fighters. Vanitas spread his legs shoulder length apart and put up his good arm as if he was actually intending to fight Shinosuke, with a dislocated arm no less.

As Shinosuke took a step forward towards Vanitas someone appeared beside him. Shinosuke and Vanitas both did a double take as they laid eyes on this new entrant into this battle, a teenage girl with blue hair, ample features, and electric blue eyes. She had a slightly more feral appearance with her feline-esque ears and fangs.  

“Hey you are okay?” she asked as she leaned down and touched his helmet.

“Kei…”

“Kei…”

Shinosuke and Vanitas both said her name in disbelief at her new appearance, but no matter how much she changed they would always know who she was. Vanitas could feel his cheeks become red from behind his helmet as she touched it and tried to make sure he was all right. Shinosuke kind of just cocked his head to the side with a bewildered look on his face.

“Hold it! Why the hell is my niece helping out a wanted criminal from the Bingo Book? Kei is this the asshole that turned you into a wanted criminal!?!?!?” Shinosuke’s hair began to stand on end as his eyes sort of glazed over and went blank. 

“You try to kill my idiot nephew, fine, I can live with that. People are always trying to kill that little wannabe bishi. I have one question for you though...ARE YOU THE SON OF A BITCH THAT'S BEEN CORRUPTING MY NIECE!!!! ” A ring of fire was lit around the Aosuki’s , Lyra, Vanitas, and Shinosuke. Multiple veins on Shinosuke’s brow and temples could be seen bulging with fury. Vanitas just sort of through his hands up and tilted his head in response to Shinosuke's question.

"I kind of always thought she was _that way_ before I met her..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro fell asleep on the floor next to Akina as the next ay of coldness he rather be on a moutain side that was warm ad cozy liked this room. Akina woke up as Spike walked into the room as he had a red cardinal bird on his back where it had a scroll. Spike nudge Hakro has the flames of the fire went out. Hakro open his eyes as this suck as it was time to leave ReiMei behind he was not doing anything and leaving two ninja's out of action who could still fight went way behind him. One lazy person, to me only shows up when Akina is about to die. He scratch behind Spike's ears as he pulled off the scroll from the red bird and looked over it.



> Fat Princess
> 
> 
> Client: Daimyo of The Land of Demons
> ...



"Akina wake up we are going to go to the land of iron to captured and rescued two princess. Round up the wolves Spike." Akina woke up with a start as Spike went outside in the snow to gather the wolves of Hakro's pack. "No way, that is the city I wanted to go to to check out swords, I may get my fifth sword their if I have the money. Let's go before another snow storm begins, we are going to take down samurais when we are up their as well." "Do not go too insane of a shopping spreed and you can still one from one you killed." Hakro left the room as Akina could get dress as he had his gear and weapons as he looked into the distance of his wolves running towards him. Akina got dress and pulled on her four sword on her coat to easy to grab in battle as they would leave this colder region to not as bad as this but still cold from the wind.

Akina stepped out in the chilly air of the snowy day that was coming to Yuki."So, your client is a demon who lives in Fuzen or near the land of iron." "You could say that, I am not much of a hero to rescue one but I always wanted to captured one. Anyway another team mission with my sister, some way this can help you forgive me and trust me on the missions we go on." "About we both screwed up in life and move on to keep living ife to the end as the grains of sand is no more." Hakro nods as he took her hand then let go as they run as wolves to get to the land of iron as quickly as possiable to start this mission and end it.


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She closed her eyes as her uncle seemed to be enraged, she could smell it all all over him. He was angry at Vanitas for thinking he corrupted, but at the same time she had realize that her actions were hers and hers alone in this.

She took a deep breath and looked at her uncle, ?My actions are mines alone, Vanitas has nothing to do with the people I killed or the reason I left the village.? Kei said to her uncle, ?I am not a little girl Uncle, so please?Stop treating me like the little girl you use to swing on the swing!?

Kei eyes shined, ?Things changed uncle, so please accept it!? Kei said as she back up  a bit, there was no way she could over power or out run her uncle. But with the little talent she had, she could probably trick him and some how get Vanitas away enough where she would be Shin main focus.

But yet?She had to irk him some more?

?Why do you care any way!? Kei yelled at him, ?Out of all the times we needed you! You could never step up to the plate! You couldn?t even love our mother the right way! You are the worst Shinosuke Uchiha!? she yelled at him, ?A man who couldn?t keep his word?Just like my father!?

Kei looked at him dead in the eye when she said this but she was tapping Vanitas to leave ahead of her.

*Kyo Aosuki*

Uncle?

Kei?

Kyo knew this was going to be a fucked up family reunion. He knew what Kei been doing,  of course but the angels knew better than to go after his sister. That would cause an uproar from his mother, yet Kyo knew that his mother was confused on what to do with Kei especially when she had came to visit home. All broken like that, he saw it in his mother eyes how badly she wanted Kei to return home?

But there was someone that had been in the middle of this, Kyo turned around to Lyra

?Hey?? Kyo said but then ended up looking down, shameful to have his childish emotions get in the way of his wife, ?I am sorry?? he said as he grabbed her hands, ?Are you okay??

The simple fact that he was fighting and Lyra hadn?t said a word or did anything, it was a miracle that she wasn?t hurt. Kyo grabbed his wife and hugged her, planting a kiss on her head, before realeasing her. Kei had showed up and the way she looked meant one of two things. Durga and her fused and Kei was dead, or Kei was alive and didn?t know how she was looking yet..

?Kei!? Kyo called out, ?That is enough!? he told her

?Leave?? he couldn?t fight her for three reasons, one she was his sister, two he loved her to death, and the final one was he had no right to hunt her down nor did he want to at the moment


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 16, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> "Darius when you see Akina, she esnts to talk to you in private about something, to not share with anyone else. It is personal to her and see will meet you at the Yuki cafe that is in the Inn." To him this was going to be another silent trip with ninja's from kiri. They took off as days went by as they finally reach Yuki hidden in the Snow as he took Diana's comments about the snow and coldness. He lead them to the mansion in Yuki where they were be staying as guest in Akina's new home. Hakro pulled Darius pulled Darius aside as to let let Diana and Soildad to go into the warm living room. "Follow Spike to the Inn and you can speak to Akina one on one." Hakro needed to act like a host intill ReiMei showed up and the other guest showed up that ReiMei enter as he went into the living room to take Diana and Soildad's coats. Spike the white wolf was waiting for Darius to make his choice on what he was going to do.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana was relieved to be in some place warm. She hated this land. It was mostly the cold. The rest was beautiful but the cold. Oh well she was warm and thats what mattered. She heard Hakro say something about Akina wanting to talk to Darius. She shrugged it off though. She had other things to attend to. She grabbed Solidad by the arm.
"C'mon girl lets go see what the wedding plans are. We might need to add...i mean suggest stuff to them. A girl only gets married once...unless you divorce but thats another story." she said dragging Solidad to the next room. They both had smiles on their faces.

*Darius*

He shook his head again. What was it about weddings that made girls all happy about them? It was just two people saying they want to spend their lives together then a party. They took things to serious but he guessed it was a girl thing so he left it at that. He turned back to spike.
"Ok then take me to her" he told it. Through the walk to Akina he wondered what she wanted to talk about? If it was wedding stuff maybe she should ask Diana instead of him. Honeymoons and all that planning is not his style in fact he sucks at it. His sister has always been the one with plans. Always the smart one. They soon reached their destination. He thanked Spike as he went into the in.



Shota said:


> *Hyuuga Toshiro - LT*
> 
> Toshiro looked up again to the girl he could help but stare at her. Again he was stricken by her beauty he wanted to asked for a date but he knew that might be rude. So instead he looked at her a said in almost a bewildered voice.
> 
> ...



*Solidad*

She was flatered he thought she was beautiful. She got that a lot but to her it meant a lot. She feared the over time she would get ugly or the definition of beauty would change and she'd be left behind. She wasn't concided mind you its just looks were one of the few things she had even as a human. She saw it as a part of her humanity and did not want to loose it.

"Thank you for the compliment. Your not bad yourself. My name is Solidad Petrova singer/ninja nice to meet you." ugh she sounded so formal there. She guessed because she was so use to declaring her title it was a habit now.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

Hakro did not want to know what would happen if he disvorced or left is wife in the middle of no where with a broken heart. He guessed he should see what the plans where anyway. He was still going to put it on for Akina's sake as he had a dreade feeling this wedding is about to a short end or the black curtain drops down to stop and put it off for awhile. He went into the living room where he found Solidad and Diana. "I am sorry that ReiMei is not around to start, but I can get you something to drink or anything to eat as we can discussed the wedding. I still want to put it on for my sister and her husband." He had a hard time saying the last part of that, he pulled out his sketches to show them what he drawn so far to the wedding. "I know it is not much, but is a start I wanted to do a simple wedding, but you two are here I have help to make complicated as we want it to be as I have some help." He looked out the window as Spike return back to his Den with his female mate Asia.

*Akina Ezel*

Spike bowed and ran off as he was happy as he did not want to hear anything about screaming today or explosions that could from Darius or Akina. Spike howled to notifyed Hakro that he completed his misson. Akina saw Darius as he sat down acrossed from her at the table. She became serious as ever as her blue eyes looked into his blue eyes. She reached acrossed the table to put her warm hand from her cup on top of hers. It was time to tell him, "It is good to see you. I know you will hate me forever, but I am having your child. If you don't want it, I just go back to Fuzen with my brother and have it there with the wolves. I know we both don;t remember because we were both drunk and we just got carried away with how much love we had for each other." Akina was thinking here the blow she was going to get physical or mental as she played it out once more in her mind how Darius was going to react.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 16, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga - LT*

" Wow, that's a really cute name. Natemiyo "

A smile as wide and as goofy as he could make was placed on his face. Seeing as the girl didn't know him well she might think he was a pervert. He stood up trying to get away from the destroyed flowerbed. He patted himself down there was durt all over his shirt and pants. Without even thinking he took his shirt off.

" Aww man, do you know where there is a stream Solidad? "

Through the cascading light his biceps and six pack stomach could be seen. He had worked his body to death to keep a good and healthy body. As he looked at her almost dumbfoundedly he never realized what he was doing wrong. He merely thought that he was trying to get his clothes clean nothing more.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Keep her Safe_

Out of nowhere, a large splash of acid landed around the guy's feet in a circle.  A ball of fire rocketed toward the acid, igniting it and creating a ring of fire around him.  A shadow flew over above him and rained down more of the acid, which could burn through his skin completely.  Another fireball followed, resulting in a huge explosion.  That was just a cover.  The owner of the shadow was Reshiram, spitting his Gastral Acid upon the guy.  On his back was Date holding Tifa in his arms.

His eyes were still bloodshot, but they had returned to being the deep blue they usually were.  Reshiram shot through the sky at a ridiculous speed, putting a huge amount of distance between them and the Teleporter within a second.


----------



## Laix (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*

Skirmish - END
Retreat​
The deadly combination of fizzing acid and hellish flames exploded around a certain Branded member, setting his body on fire. What was different however was the pain that went through his body. It wasn't the type normal humans experienced. As his back burned away, all he could feel was a prickly sort of pain on his back, a type that one gets when they sleep on their hand. Other than that, the boy was virtually unharmed. He tossed away his jacket that was being torn apart by the hungry flames, turning his attention to the knight and his dragon in the sky.

"Sir, I do not appreciate you trying to burn me alive like that!" He yelled from the earth's surface, before being left in the dust by the great speed of Reshiram. The white dragon sliced through the clouds, aiming to get away from the Jack of All Trades that is this certain teenager.

"Aye' mate, I don't appreciate you messing around with me like that! But Clarissa did say it wasn't an emergency... But we'll meet eachother again," he vowed before dissapearing from sight, leaving behind the torn remains of the street they fought on and a white jacket turned to tiny burnt-out slices of black.

"Date..." Tifa mumbled the man's name, releasing herself from his grip as she realised their enemy was gone. His soul was present within a kilometer of them, so he must've retreated. 

"Just... Just what was that?" she asked with a concerned tone, their twin coloured eyes hesitant to meet. "That wasn't you at all. Your soul... It was..."

The scenes flashed through her mind like a terrifying horror movie. The man with the brightest colour of fire for hair had a soul that just wasn't the usual one. It was just like when she first met Date a few months ago after the years they were apart. His soul was being taken over by something, and by now it was almost complete. Except, just before it was like Date was losing his will. He was stronger, faster... A better fighter, but not a better person.

"If you don't want to answer... Forget it."

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki*
_Pain
_
She'd sat there...

The cocky, loud-mouthed girl who wasn't afraid to say what she thought just sat there during it all. While Kyo Aosuki, sworn prince of the Fennikkusu Clan went blade-to-blade with Vanitas, the shell of a once infamous viper, Lyra simply watched. Not a single spark. Not a single blue flame flickered in her heart as they went at it. Her mind drew blanks as they launched the monster of an element known as fire at eachother, swinging sword strikes and sweep kicks. 

She didn't feel useless like most girls would. No, she felt dissapointed. Dissapointed that Vanitas wasn't moving on with his life, and was playing this childish game of pride. She was dissapointed that Kyo Aosuki wasn't as mature as she thought, and may not be ready for a child. 

Shinosuke Uchiha had arrived by now, the 'Uncle' of Kei & Kyo. He was more like a stand-in father for the kids while Takashi was 'travelling' around the world as he put it. Lyra knew he was just hiring the cheapest whores and doing fuck all with his life. That's what all middle-aged men did in her eyes. It was a little something called a mid-life crisis.

"Hey..." Kyo began as he picked her up, grabbing her palms with a gentle squeeze. She tensed for a moment, looking away from him with a blank apathetic frown. 

"I am sorry... Are you okay?" He asked with a concerned tone, planting a relieved kiss on her forehead. It was the kind of kiss a man gave to his loved one when he was their guard. But did Lyra feel like Kyo had guarded her? She wasn't the sort of girl to rely on their man for everything. She was perfectly capable of taking care of herself, and at her best her flames burned hotter than his.

But the Murasaki was more hostile than this.

"Just leave me," she grunted, shoving him away from her. Clawing her fingers down her neck, she fiddled with her hair as the awkward silence carried on between them. Kyo, Shinosuke, Vanitas and Kei were all in their own conversation. 

She was just... _there..._

​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 16, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Retreat_

Date sighed.  "No, of course I'm going to tell you.  I won't keep any secrets from you.  Back when I lost my memory, I was being trained by my grandfather Uchiha Kazaden.  He taught me about a secret power that everyone has, but only a few can access.  It's called the Satsui no Hadou.  It happens and people shrug it off as an adrenaline rush.  But if you access it once, it turns into this... disease.  It constantly eats away at you, mind and soul.  I'm usually good at controlling it... but...  He was hurting you and I just lost it."  He sighed as the dragon flew through the air.  The dragon went into an easy cruising pace and he looked down sadly at Tifa.  "Where did you guys choose to live?  We need to get you back to Edie, that arm doesn't look good."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

They kept running to the hidden village of Iron. as they stepped by the village of their client the land of demons as they travel to trees as they wen through the world of demons and horror again as they landed in another forest of demons as Hakro and his wolves noticed these people had demons living insode of them and had demon like jutsu. "Hakro, we leave this village and will take us to the land of Iron, these people from this land knows why we are here, let's just move on." Hakro kept is mouth shut about that the fat princeess was related to king bowser. Akina had a sence that Hakro had some comments and glad he would shut his mouth about the fat princess. He should keep his mouth shut for all of his female comments to put rage in women's eyes.

"This is going to be team work to take down samerias, but I have the best kenjutsu on my side to kick some serious butt." "You picked up some kenjutsu moves yourself from me, so we have to climb to the top as the iron city is on top protected by moutains." "She be in the castle made of steel and stone like nothing as we have seen or here. It be fine to look around for a little bit as we split up to find this castle through out this land." "We should meet the kage he or she is a great earth jutsu master and also a good kenjutsu master. We see each other at the castle of iron, becareful yourself." "I am worry about you the most and it would be nice to get another sword in the land of demon then the land of iron for where the wolf demon came from."

The split up as they went their own ways as Akina felt all the weapons around her and hoe many she could control now with the blue crystal release. She kept running as she jumped onto a iron roof top that was made of strong iron. She kept moving as she needed to find the castle. Meanwhile Hakro and his wolves went in another direction as he was looking for a taller building as he looked around as the land of iron changed with time but kept with it's original tradtions to keep being protected from anyone attacking the moutains. He was thinking that Akina took to the skies and he always took to the ground. He found the castle as he looked to a steel roof top he saw a blonde haired women around his age. Hakro was thinking it was time to attack as Hakro and his wolves attack with metal wolf claws. He with draw his sword and rand foward and so did Akina with two of her swords. They ran inside the front doors of the castle and Akina held her blue crystal sword and made a blue crystal sheild to block them off from entring and the slither into darkness with Hakro's wolves as the alarm went off for entruders.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 16, 2011)

*Kuzunoha*












Being thrown about in what seemed to be an endless tunnel of swirling energy. Kuzu was suddenly jerked off to the side and thrown into a puff of smoke. Sharp blades of grass stabbing into her forearm, as well as thin air flooding into her nostrils was all she could feel at the moment. "Damn...it. What the hell was that?" As the smoke slowly dissipated, a large fearsome face looked down on her. 

"Holy shit!" grabbing her Kunai, she defended herself as well as she could. But, as she looked more closely at the face.."It's a statue..." It's golden appearance glowed in the sun light, as did the row of others standing next to it. 

Slowly, standing up, she looked about for anything that was alive, but all she could see was rolling clouds off the only path she could take. Each creature looked down on the path with deadly gazes. As if their eyes could peer through the souls of those who treaded upon it. She quickly looked back for the scroll she traveled their with, but could find nothing.

Kuzu simply cleared her throat and walked across the rock path. Heading towards a lone temple that stood at the end of it.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 16, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - LT*
*Adventures into the Deep Arc*​

He was tired and bored from a long day of walking into the forests. It wasn't really a straining sort of tired but merely tired from boredom. As he looked around he realized he was alone. The beauty of the area he was in was unmatched by anything he had seen before. There was a stream and a giant pond that was as huge as any hotsping. This was a relaxing spot more then anything he could have dreamed of. Yet his thoughts lied to his last mission he had almost been killed because Munenori wouldn't cooperate with him. Had cooperated the mission would of had been over in a few seconds instead of taking all afternoon to kill the bastards then destroy all the evidence of him even being there.

With a snort Sanu rose from his sitting position and struck his thumb with his teeth. The blook dripped slowly as he slid it across his summoning tattoo. After doing such he recited and strung together the seals required. With the final seal being made Sanu slammed his hand onto the ground. The seal appeared and expanded onto the ground he hit and created a poof of smoke as he completed it.

*Kuchiyose No Jutsu*

As the smoke cleared Munenori was in front of him. The panthera was and unusual white color thanks to the experimentation done to him. His fur was whiter then snow and had black spots on his paws nose and ears. Those spots were hi original coloration before the Dna mutation occured. Munenori was in his usual mood of being pissed offf that he was summoned by Sanu. He looked with contempt and hate in his eyes as he growled and even attempted to swipe at Sanu. The paw was stopped by Sanu's own hand as he easily tossed the panther into the air and then caught him.

" Honestly fuck you for doing that!. I mean you really just threw me into the air! I can't fly so what the fuck man!!! "

Sanu smirked and almost laughed as he looked at Munenori. " I thought cats were afraid of water not the sky! wow you really are a tiny little pussy cat. hehehehe "

Being called a pussy cat was the ultimate insult to a panther. Munenori launched at Sanu the both of them began to play almost a tag sort of game were mune tried to sink his fangs into Sanu.

" When I get my hands on you! I'll---I'll rip your fucking head off and then eat the rest of your fucking body!!! "

" Yeah right you little Pussy cat! You'll never catch me your wayyy too slow. "

Sanu proved his speed by appearing above Munenori before Handstanding on his back then flipping into a tree.

" Your! ...Your!... Your such and asshole I had wished you had never rescued us we would have got out eventually! "Munenori had a ting od sadness in his voice as he spoke.

Sanu hopped down from his position in the tree and walked closer to the panther.

" You think I wanted to save you! No! but I made a promise....a promise to her....that I'd protect my family...and you guys are my family..."

" But you couldn't protect her...she's dead because of you!!!!! "

Sanu began to have tears streak down his face. The sadness he felt was amplified by Munenori bringing up the obvious. Both missed her the elephant who was scarred by the experiments. Basically the mother of there family and she was gone because of Sanu's DNA. 

" I KNOW!!!!.....Damn it I know...."

Tears drained from his face as he laid his body against a tree. He slumped until his entire body feel sitting on the ground. He had tried to block her death out ther elephant he promised to protect. The second mother in his life to die by him and it ate his heart up.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

"Soilder what we been attack with and we are blocked off from the front door too." Wolves sir and two strangers with them from unknown country,or we were blocked off from seeing their headbands." Don't worry about it sir when they come out they have no where to go soilder." Yes sir." The two guards went off to round out the rest of the guards outside to blockaide the rest of the doors. Hakro, his wolves and Akina walked silently through the shadows knowing the guards who wer samerias were coming to the front rooms of the palace. Akina whisper, "This place is huge we have to split up again, we meet outside in two hours from now, that gives us time to plan something out or report in two hours by code." Hakro nods as he went of in his own direction to sniff out another that smelled like a women.

Akina went off as well as she was hold in a palace as a fat Princess she would be held at the very top of the castle. Hakro was thinking the same thing as he caught up with Akina in the shadows. "The tallest tower, I will take you have to take down the other princess that has the nicest room through out the castle." Akina was going to use her nose to find the village of iron princess. They both landed on the next landing as Hakro looked upward as he had many stairs to climb and it would be best to roll the princess down the stairs. Akina started sniffing as she tried to pick up a perfume, she know they did not have much time. Akina and Hakro needed to get up a few more flights of stairs as a sword came slicing near Hakro's head. Akina did a few handseals to control the sword and stopped it as Hakro clashed with his own sword. Hakro needed to get to the guards throught to bite through it to kill the guard.

As more samiras started to appeared it seemed madness had begin around them as they attack with their swords at once. Akina did a few handseals to control as many weapons as she could to stop their attack but it was not enough. Hakro's wolves pounced with their metal claws to scratch the iron plated that was the samerias armor. Her one of her swors smashed through the armor slashing blood against one of the guards. Hakro and Akina took the weak point and smashed through the grouped to rethingk their plan. They hide in the shadows as now they went their own way to find both princess as they had a few slash marks to get through the samiras. Akina went to search for the normal princess and Hakro went to find the fat Princess as how to get her out as well and the fat princess would hate him to slice off his toes and used them as sides to frogs legs. He kept running to adovid anymore attacks of samerias and hope Akina had better luck then himself.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - AITTD LT*

Sanu rocked himself onto the tree while trying tof orget it. He never wanted to remember the pain it caused him. It was the real first time Axus came into existence he had killed them all for hurting her. But he still couldn't save her and that was the biggest blow to him. Munenori saw the tears and realized what he had said. His own eyes began to stream liquid rivers traversed there facial features as they looked at one another.

" Will I ever be forgiven......I tried damn it.....I tried to save her. Damn it I TRIED!!!! " Sanu slammed his first into the ground the force was amazing as it completely rearraged the area they were in. There fierocity he displayed as he kept punching into the ground, the sesmic winds of his attacks travelling outward.

" I'm sorry...I'm sorry,.......I'M SORRY!!!! "

" Sanu I didn't mean to...... I didn't know you felt we were family......My dad had told me you had convinced him of something. That you had the spirit to save us all I believed it was bullshit. I thought you didn't care and that ....and that her death was all your fault.....But I see the pain....but that still doesn't make up for it....that won't bring that nice and kind elephant back!!!! "

" Then tell me what will......tell me what the hell I have to do....like I said before if I have to sacrifice and entire village I will! "

" DO YOU HEAR YOURSELF!!!! I may not be smart but even I know that's stupid! You'd sacrifice and entire village and then what your leaving hundreds of people just like you are.....you could be killing hundreds of people like her! "

Sanu's eyes widened at the revalation he had just recieved. The very people he cared for and loved were killed by people like him. Blood thirsty monsters who loved to kill and were thrilled and enjoyed it. Sanu was disgusted with himself for even making the suggestion. Blood begets Blood and Vengence begets Pain and Pain creates Hate and Hate creates war and war creates and endless cycle of chaos. Sanu was doing what people wanted he was doing what Jashin wanted. Sanu had remembered the tall he had with gramps that he would one day be used as a key to the beginning. 

He shook his head trying to seemingly make the thoughts fall out of him and he screamed in agony. He wanted to forget it all he wanted to forget his past his present and his future he wanted to be born again. He didn't want to be him he wanted to die so badly that it ached in every part of his body. 

" sanu! Sanu! SANU!!!!!

He snapped from the thoughts in his mind to munenori.

" I'm.....I need to go for a walk munenori.....I need to clear my head. "

" Like hell you are after that bullshit your staying here "

Munenori walked over to Sanu laying his head in the kaguya's lap. Sanu strocked the feral animals head. This was unusual but they both were feeling pain and could relate to each other. This moment wouldn't bond them forever but at least it would help them better understand there role in the universe.

' Have you ever felt that you have no control over your life? Like your a puppet being made to walk and talk the way someone commands? "

" All the time....even before the experimentation. I felt I needed to control my destiny but that doesn't seem to be happening. "

" Same with me.....These chains of fate are heavier then I thought they would be......Am I not allowed to shake them, Why is my destiny so unclear....... "

" Don't look at me I'm still trying to figure out the chains of fate part you said. "

That made Sanu smile as he began to scratch the panthers ear exciting a pur from the stagnant beast.

" I'm sorry munenori for all the pain i've given you. "

" Don't worry about it pain is contagious.....Imay not be smart but even I know that pain can be turned into hate or love just gotta choose. "

Sanu began to look towards the sky wondering what was next..............


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT 
*_The Legend of the Valkyrie Arc_

"Ah~~~!"

The blonde-haired woman with ample features is sat in the hot springs, splashing the warm water of the hot springs over her shoulder. The feeling is one that doesn't want to be forgotten anytime soon, so she would continue to do the same.

_It's been ages since I've been able to relax like this!_ she thought with a euphoric smile as she sunk lower into the spring. _Now if only Date was here... Ah it would be purr~~~fect!_

She continues on, rinsing her hair in the water like it was a big bath. Her skin's reflective of the light, her breasts barely covered by the bubbling water. There's only another woman in here who looks around in her thirties, with a few wrinkles and a mature structure. She's content with herself, so the two females keep their distance, enjoying their time in the hot springs. Solitude in a way. Shared solitude even.

_*SPLASH!*_

Tifa tenses up in surprise as a wave of water crashes over her, but it was just more of the feeling she enjoyed. Warm water doused over yourself in times of stress. Perfect.

This sudden wave of water was revealed to come from a girl who looked strikingly similar to Tifa. However, her features weren't as ample, and she looked no older than about 13. Either way, the Warholic sister wished to remind her to keep quiet.

"Hey uh... Could you be a little quieter please?" she asked with the utmost kindness. The spunky little girl glanced over her shoulder at Tifa, hearing her request.

"_You_ be quiet," she replied with a sharp tongue before swimming off to another side of the spring. The arrogance of people! If Tifa Warholic wasn't in such a relaxed mood, she would've dragged that girl back here for an apology.

Though, there was something strange that was kept on her mind. It wasn't the fact the bathhouse was empty at 4pm. It wasn't the fact such a young girl came on her own, and it surely wasn't that the water was better than usual.

The 'something strange' was deeper within. Naturally, Tifa can sense the souls of others as long as her chakra's available. This girl's soul was different... It had one similar to that of a Saint or maybe even purer. The only people who could have souls so pure were either nuns, saints or actual angels. This made her more interested in finding out who this girl was, but the hot springs was tempting her to hold it off for now.

_Just what was that?_

{----}

*Tifa Warholic
*_Moonlight Sky

_Date let out a sigh that said _'Of course I'll tell you'_. It made her smile a little, but with every curve of her lips it soon turned into a frown, as the throbbing pain in her arm wouldn't let up. She'd tried to heal it, but she was still a beginner, maybe a little better than that. Tifa had only being practicing medical ninjutsu for around 4 years, but had only taken about a year's worth of classes and had around 2 years of experience. She wasn't on the level of Hotaru, and no where near the level of her mother.

"No, of course I'm going to tell you. I won't keep any secrets from you," He began, bringing a smile to her face yet again, only to repeat the cycle of pain. "Back when I lost my memory, I was being trained by my grandfather, Kazaden Uchiha. He taught me about a secret power that everyone has, but only a few can access. It's called the 'Evil Intent'. It happens and people shrug it off as an adrenaline rush. But if you access it once, it turns into this... this _disease._ It constantly eats away at you, mind and soul."

_Evil Intent_... the title was self explanitory. But still, it was plausible that everyone had this 'power'. No matter how good you may seem. No matter if you're a saint or a criminal, _everyone_ has an evil intent. Even if it's to eat the last cream pie before everyone else. It's subtle in some, great in others.

"I'm usually good at controlling it... But... He was hurting you and I lost it," he spoke, his voice trailing off into a sigh. Reshiram soared through the sky, peircing the clouds and flying over the village of Fuzengakure. The pace he was flying at was more of a cruise, gently drifting through the midnight skies.

"Where did you guys choose to live? We need to get you back to Edie. That arm doesn't look too good-"

"No-!" she blurted out the two letter word immediately after Date. Her eyes wondered, before eventually setting on him. 

He wasn't perfect. He wasn't the purest knight, or the saint who would do anything for the greater good. He had more of an evil intent than others, but he used it for good. That guy was an enemy, and Date turned something bad into something good. She couldn't view him in any other way but her love.

"Can't we stay here a little longer? My arm's fine..." she mumbled, yanking Date into a forced embrace. It was more one-sided, as she rested herself against his stomach. "I'm sore and worn out. I'd rather we went to a hot springs or something. Edie won't mind; she knows you're here."​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Relax_

Date smiled at her and put his arms around her gently.  "Sure thing.  I think I have the perfect place in mind."  Reshiram flapped his mighty wings and gently flew downward, heading into a clearing in the forest surrounding Fuzengakure.  The majestic white dragon landed gently in the grass.  Date looked ahead at a beautiful sight.  There was a natural hot spring before them, separated into two halves by a large rock.  There was all manner of flowers and bushes growing around the spring, and warm rocks to leave ones clothes on.  He lifted up his beautiful queen and leaped off of the dragon, before gently setting her down and walking with her toward the spring, her hand clasped in his.

They stopped in front of the spring and Date gazed into it.  His face was just a tad red, which looked strangely out of place on his matured, manly features.  He cleared his throat.  "W-well, it's separated, so you won't have to worry about me peeking in on you.  Enjoy your bath, Tifa-chan."  He kissed her gently and walked toward the left spring, pulling his shirt off and leaving it on a rock.  Once he was completely obscured from view he pulled off the rest of his clothes and sunk into the water, giving a sigh.  It felt wonderful, it was just what he needed.


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT 
*_The Legend of the Valkyrie Arc_

Tifa had left the bathhouse by now, and was now walking along the street filled with various shops, mostly mature ones. There was a couple sex shops, and plenty of video and clothing stores. It was a horny adult's dream come true, but for a 17-Year old girl, it made her scared to turn the big 1-8.

"_Jeez..._ They really need to make this stuff more kid-friendly," she grunted as she strolled past a shop with an advertisement of a scantily clad woman posing in a rather awkward position, with her legs cocked back behind her shoulders. Nobody wanted to see that--- just the old men. It left a sour taste in her throat, and made her pick up her pace to get the hell out of this porn-fest.

*CLINK, CLINK*

"Huh?"

The street was mostly silent, with only Tifa walking down it. That is, until she heard this unfamiliar noise. It was like something metal was being dragged.

_*CLINK, CLINK*_

She turned around to see a girl with long, blonde hair. 

The most distinctive feature of this girl however was the metal briefcase handcuffed to her hand that she kicked along as she walked. But it was her blonde curls that caught Tifa's attention... Where had she seen this before? It was awfully familiar.

The_ girl_...!

_"You be quiet."_​
It was her! That girl who had the cheek to tell Tifa, the quiet one in the situation to be quiet! 

"Hey _you!_" she yelled, catching the girl's attention. "I think you owe me an apology!"

Silence.

The girl remained silent, walking straight past Tifa, still kicking the briefcase with each step. This girl knew which buttons to push, that's for sure.

"Don't ignore me! ... Well, eh--- Are you even okay? You look spaced out..."

Tifa took on a slightly more concerned tone, noticing how spaced out the girl was compared to before. In the hot springs, she was acting like a snobby kid. Now she just seemed like an alien.

"Pectoris sculptura cursus," was her simple reply, before carrying on with her journey, leaving behind a gawping Tifa. She spoke the language of the Angels _too?_ Combined with the fact her soul was pure like a Saint... there was no doubt about it.

She was an actual Saint, or maybe even an _angel_.

_Prectoris sculptura cursus... 'My heart's carving a path'?_

"Excuse me! What do you mean by 'My heart's carving a path'!? And how do you know the language!?" Tifa yelled from down the street, only to have the girl stop dead in her tracks yet again.

"Go home."

{----}

*Tifa Warholic*
_Awkward...
_​
Date gave her a broad smile as he gave her a warm embrace. 
"Sure thing. I think I have the perfect place in mind," he smiled, insisting they go to this certain place. With a flap of his great white wings, Reshiram slowly began to descend down to the earth.

"Alright, surprise me!"   

Where they landed was truly a surprise. It was in the large forest just outside Fuzengakure. A natural hot spring blessed by nature's beauty, with a large rock in the middle of the pool. It was like an actual hot springs, even with the wall to seperate genders! But nobody else was here, so it was their own private thing.

Date scooped her up in his arms, leaping off the dragon before carefully setting her down. He was being too... too Date, treating her like a Queen. It was sweet, and she wouldn't change it for a second.

"W-Well... It's seperated, so you won't have to worry about me peeking in on you. Enjoy your bath, Tifa-chan," he grinned with a flustered tone before planting a kiss on her lips. She looked away for a moment, her own cheeks going bright red.

"I-Idiot! You've seen me naked before... S-So I don't know why this is any different!" she blurted before shuffling off to her side of the pool. She slid off her shorts, before removing her blood-stained t-shirt preceeded with her underwear. Her arm was sore, and her shirt was stained with blood from the small scratches she had.

Idiot messed me up bad... But this should do the trick, she thought to herself as she tested the water with her toes, before slowly sliding into the bubbling springs. It was warm, and worked just perfectly for her arm even if it stung a little.

"Umm... The springs are nice, aren't they?" she commented, loud enough for him to hear. It felt sort of awkward, especially after her comment about how he'd seen her naked anyway.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Some Things Never Change_

Date's hands were gripping his knees so hard that his knuckles were white.  His jaw was clenched, and the way the muscle rippled under the skin told someone that.  He was using more focus, more will power than he had ever used in his life.  Why was he exerting so much force on himself?  Why was he restraining himself so tirelessly?

To prevent himself from sneaking a peek at Tifa.

It would be so easy.  Just a quick glance was all he needed.  The pervert in him was difficult to destroy.  When she spoke it spooked him, making him jump.

"Umm... The springs are nice, aren't they?"

Date nodded vigorously.  "Y-yeah, the moon looks amazing when it reflects off of the nipplesRIPPLES.  WHEN IT REFLECTS OFF OF THE RIPPLES, I SAID RIPPLES."  He took a few slow breaths and regained his composure.  There was something else on his mind and he looked back toward his pants.  There was something in the pocket, something that Date had picked out himself.  It was nagging him, taunting him.  It was so close and yet so far.  

_Whatever, I have all night, so it doesn't have to be done right this second.
_
"I n-never told you this but I really like your hair blond.  It's so pretty.  You're beautiful either way, I'm not saying that your black hair was ugly, because it was beautiful!  Not saying that I spent my time staring at it, 'cause I didn't!  Not that I wouldn't stare at your hair, it's beautiful, I just wanted you to...  N-nevermind..."  Goddammit why was he so off?  Was it because of what was in his pocket?  Was it because the last time he had seen his lover naked he had been drunk off of passion?

"Th-the water's really warm and nice here."


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_!!_
_
_ "Th-The water's really warm and nice here."

Here he goes with the stupid comments that follow after a confusing statement. He talked about how much he liked her hair blonde... which was random. She was a bit flustered herself, and wasn't sure what to say in reply.

"Yeah... Umm the water's nice..." she mumbled before letting out a deep sigh. It was killing her not even seeing him face-to-face right now. Tifa stood up, moving through the waters to reach the great rock that seperated them two. She climbed up a little, before getting to the top and peeking over. Only her head and glimpses of her cleavage were visible, due to her standing on a tiny alcove.

"I'm so bored! Entertain me! Like say a joke or something like you used to~~!" she groaned, her cheeks going a scarlet red without her noticing.

He was naked...

_Stark naked..._

There was a sudden taste of blood in her mouth. Touching the area with her fingertips, deep red blood came off. 

Her nose was bleeding...

A girl had a nose bleed from seeing a guy!

This was history in the making._
_
{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT *
_The Legend of the Valkyrie Arc_

_Go home?_

What on earth did this girl mean? It's not like Tifa was a stranger to the world of Angels, Saints and Virtues. She'd fought a few, and was even classed as a Virtue due to her Soul Hunter abilities. Plus she had one of the 10 Holy Weapons of Valhalla in her possession, and she could speak the language. She was hardly a rookie.

"I know the language! I know what you just said!" she shot back with an instant reply, clenching her fist with a determined look. "Your soul... You're a Saint, aren't you?"

"..." The girl was speechless, looking away for a moment like she was contemplating something. Her stunning blue eyes glanced from Tifa to her briefcase, before she seemingly came to a decision.

"By Etro gratia, illius magni servi. Ut cor meum tibi, tua voluntas mea est pugnare." 

With the uttering of a certain chant, her briefcase began to glow with a  in a white silhouette on it. The handcuff's tying her and the case together were slashed by an unknown force as her hair and clothes began to drift in the wind from this strange power. The same seal formed beneath her feat, before eventually creating a burst of light.

Once the light had dissapeared, her appearance had changed drastically.  Tifa gawped at the sight of the girl, who now held a large Claymore in her right hand.

"I'm a Valkyrie... Servant of Etro. My job is to bring the souls to Valhalla..." she announced, her gaze set on the Warholic Sister.

"Servant... of Etro!? Y-You're... You're... A _Valkyrie?_ Those things are just legends!" Tifa didn't believe this girl. She couldn't believe her. Valkyrie's were just a talk of legends. 

She thought Etro was just a legend, and she's seen her mother's summon. This thought did make Tifa reconsider...

"I-If you're a Valkyrie, then no attack should harm you. Stab yourself and prove it."

"Fair enough," she mumbled before preceeding to take her blade, cocking her fist back and spreading her legs shoulder-length. With not a second of hesitation, she slashed her own arm with the sword. Blood splattered out of the wound all across the streets, but the cut quickly healed back to the fairness of her skin. 

"It's... true!"

​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_A Bird in the Hand_

Date looked up and a devious smirk crossed his lips.  The pervert was on full swing.  Using his spped he climbed the rock, standing right next to Tifa.  "Oh ho, your nose is bleeding.  Could it be the hot water affecting you?  Or... something else..." his hand ran along the skin of her lower back, dangerously close to her plump, round, tantalyzing bottom when he stopped and returned to the water.  He looked up at her.  "Either way, you're being quite the peeping Tom.  If you wanted to see me naked all you had to do was ask."


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke/Vanitas*

Shinosuke stood there the veins that were bulging around his head receded into his skin as Kei chastised him for being a man who couldn?t keep his word. It was emotional blackmail something the kids had become very good at. It also showed that Kei and Kyo were still children since they seemed to resent him in spite of all he had done for them throughout their youth. It was like they went to this well whenever they needed to put Shinosuke down; they quite literally drank the waters of self-entitlement. It was annoying but the fact was that they were both kids and as the adult it was his job to put them in their place. Even in spite of Kyo?s command he wasn?t going to let Kei go without getting his two cents in.

?If you?re not a child anymore stop acting like one then Kei. You look different; I?d say you even look like an adult but traveling around the world and involving yourself with criminals? Don?t pretend like you?ve hit some sort of plateau that means you can walk in our world now. You are the daughter of the Fuzenkage? The world is being taken over by the Branded. Konoha has fallen and Fuzen is the only nation left. Not only have you left your mother to worry about you like a child would, you have decided to consort with terrorists and rogue ninja. What do you think this kid and Uchiha Ikuto are??Shin knew he wasn?t perfect but if Kei was going to spit venom then he was going to answer back. This was part of being an adult having to face up to certain facts and realize the world is bigger than you?re wants or needs. 

?Who says anyone wants to walk in your world? Kei Aosuki makes her own decisions and forges her own way. Right or wrong are illusions of an old world, in the new world it just is. I?ve watched Kei Aosuki for the past three years; She isn?t some delicate flower always in need of protection, nor is she some meek little girl that lacks the capacity to make her dreams a reality. Kei Aosuki may not be the adult you want her to be but she has grown too big for the cage you and others try to keep her in.? Vanitas wasn?t sure why he needed to speak up in her defense. He knew she didn?t need him to defend her but he needed to let her know she had his support even if her uncle was a monster who just eradicated his and Kyo?s attacks with ease.

?You have a death wish opening up your mouth while I?m talking to my niece. Who do you think you are? Attacking my idiot nephew and his blind to his flaws girlfriend. Maybe I should punch through that mask and show the world that face you?re attempting to hide? How bout it guys would you like to see what this kid is trying to hide underneath the mask?? Shinosuke addressed the question to everyone in attendance. Kei had put him in a bad mood, her masked friend had put him a bad mood.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 17, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina kept running up the stairs as to search for a fancy room and thinking every room was fancy even with her sense of touch and smell. She kept running as she checked every room as she picked up a female smell, "so the fat princess broke out and use the useage of her legs." "I am not that fat." The princess smirk at Akina, as she called out to called in guards to take down Akina. Akina knocked out the princess with the blunt part of one of her swords. She know the guards were coming and Akina needed to make a escaped then taking down a bunch of samerias. No matter what she had to fight them some how anyway.

She jumped through the window and went on to the ground with the princess as she was surrounded by guards from the castle. Akina was glad she jumped on her sword then jumped down to face the guards. She was in the mood for some blood anyway to take down samerias today in this village. In Akina eyes bring it, the guards attack her at once as Akina used her swords to slaughter a few with her swords picering the armor of the samerias. She went into Zero mode as she stood still as blocked and counter attack on the samerias of the castle. She was hoping her brother would hurry to get the other princess that was stuck at the tallest tower in the castle as she kept fighting back for her life to complete this mission.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro looked at the window and down seeing his sister dealing with samerias at the moment meaning he had no more time to waste as he had to get up to the tower now. He did a few handseals to turn in to a wolf and his pack ran up the rest of the stair cases. He turn back to human as he burst through the door. The fat princess looked at him and took a hold of him in the middle of her breasts smothering him. In Hakro mind let me go and I am not your knight in black armor. Spike and his other wolves and included Hakro pooted loud and hard. As the fat princess let go, "That was uoi not me, so let's get the hell out of here, before anyone comes up here." He leaves the room and saw the maid coming. He went up to her and just slaughter her for the heck of Hakro's reasons of madness.

He came back into the room with the fat princess and tied her hands and feet together and put sheets around her body as he was going rto roll her down the stairs with no tracktion to her body as she went down the stairs with a bang at the end. He jumped on the princess as he pushed her to the edge of the stairs. She roll down the stairs as Hakro jumped on top of her to him he never got a nose bleed when it came to women. Hakro had the fat princess in controlled aas they rolled down the stairs to the first floor and hit several guards that Akina was fighting. Akina stopped fighting and jumped out of the way to sure they capture the other princess as she put the black gothic kanata next to the princess that was still knocked out. Hakro was strong as he picked up the fat princess like a sack of poatotoes and left the village of iron, before the samerias came after them as they sattle up horses and went after Hakro and Akina.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 17, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> Hakro did not want to know what would happen if he disvorced or left is wife in the middle of no where with a broken heart. He guessed he should see what the plans where anyway. He was still going to put it on for Akina's sake as he had a dreade feeling this wedding is about to a short end or the black curtain drops down to stop and put it off for awhile. He went into the living room where he found Solidad and Diana. "I am sorry that ReiMei is not around to start, but I can get you something to drink or anything to eat as we can discussed the wedding. I still want to put it on for my sister and her husband." He had a hard time saying the last part of that, he pulled out his sketches to show them what he drawn so far to the wedding. "I know it is not much, but is a start I wanted to do a simple wedding, but you two are here I have help to make complicated as we want it to be as I have some help." He looked out the window as Spike return back to his Den with his female mate Asia.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She raised an eyebrow. The groom would not be here? Better this way any way.
"What ever guys have lousy taste anyway. Planning a wedding is a girl thing though guys can help carry and set the stuff up and put those muscles to good use besides pounding eachother." she said. She looked through his sketches. They were actually pretty good and Solidad though that too from her 'oohs' and 'awws' but it was too simple. This girl needed something big. She needed this day to be perfect and rememerable and this would not cut it.
"Not bad buuuut we need some changes here and here and here and that's not gonna work and thats out of place and should go here." she said pointing to various places on the sketches.
"Do you have any paper and a pencil so i can sketch it out?"

*Darius*

Darius just sat there with a wide rather shocked expression. The room was silent as nothing was said. It didn't last long though.
"W-What did you say? A c-child?" he stuttered as he could not believe it. He did not even remeber doing such a thing. He did remeber starting to drink that one time which was his first. He never drank because he knew he could not hold in his liqour plus his personality changed while drunk. It was too forward from his quiet rather shy one he had normally. 
"No its ok i want it." he said calmed down now.  If it was his than he should be a part of his life.
"Dang when mom...when Diana finds out." he said shivering at their reactions at having a child with a girl engaged to another. This made him even more against the wedding but he kept it in.
"I'd think you have the other guys child? deos he know you have mine? Are you sure too its mine" he'd hate to raise it then know it wasn't even his.



Shota said:


> *Toshiro Hyuuga - LT*
> 
> " Wow, that's a really cute name. Natemiyo "
> 
> ...



*Solidad*

She looked at him rather dumbfoundedly. She regained her compuse and smiled in a rather sinister way. Was this boy trying to get something from her? She could tell he was rather uneasy around her from his talking. She had keen enough senses to know but not why. She stared and looked him up and down. He had a really nice body though. She guessed she could humor him a bit. It would be fun to. She found people tend to be different around te opposite sex and it was funny to her. She'd seen Damon do this unintentionaly so she could give it a try. She walked towards him and put an arm around him. She whispered him his ear while pionting.
"The stream? Why its a little off in the west. Getting cleaned up i assume?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 17, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel*

"You know we guys are not all muscle, we also have a sentive side to win a women over if you don't see it in me." He had pencile and paper as they were inpressed by his sketches. He handed Diana the paper and pencile as he started sweting, he was thinking it was too hot in here, as he got up and took off his sweater it was in his blood to be used to the cold as he was wearing a black t shirt under neight it, it was better than those faint scars. showing on his stomache. He had a feeling that Diana was going to be very pissed later because of Akina. He looked out the window as he went back to the fire place as Domino was curled up next to Soildad. To Hakro he was fine next to her and not near Diana. Domino know he remember what Diana said to make a rug out of him. "You said earlier some about devorcing what happens to the couple? Sorry for bring that up we should be talking about happy and wonderful things about weddings." Domino open his one eye and looked at Hakro and growled you know secret information that may end up anyone ended up hurt in this, punk. Hakro understood Domino as Domino went back to sleep as Domino noticed that Hakro would not responed and he needed to be behave himself and be calmed.

*Akina Ezel *

Akina thought this was a better reaction then she expected. "I am having twins, one is yours and the othe is ReiMei. I am thinking of holding off the wedding, because I don't know who I am and I don't know who I really love. I know it your DNA showed up in the test. I am thinking I am going off on my own to figuer this out. I know your sister is going to hate me for life or ReiMei will. But one of the child goes back to him with his DNA inside of the child. That what I came too if I die after childbirth. The weridest thing is my heart is to just go with you and leave the guy I am engage with behind with the fallen snow. The only other person who knows is my brother Hakro and he told I would rip out his lung for it. Sorry for the biggest messed in your life and sorry for getting you drunk." She know this conversation was over as she pulled her hand away from his and stared back into her cup of hot coco now getting cold, she was still blind and maybe her heart was too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

*Xemnas*

Xemnas watched as Sanu and Hotaru began to snipe at each other. On one of Sanu?s unsanctioned trips away from METSU he had apparently met Hotaru. Xemnas found the young puppet boy to be most curious. He was not the sort of guy that Xemnas would necessarily want to do business with but he was definitely not someone he wanted to see in the employ of Peacecraft?

Thalia stood up and walked away from where they were going over to an elevator of all things. She told them that this elevator was the way down to Koji?s room. This was something Xemnas had already seen but he wanted to see this place with Thalia. They all got up and followed Thalia who pushed a button and led them down to Koji?s room.

Well it wasn?t much of a room it was more like a cave, a man cave to be exact. It was dark and sort of cold due to the damp air and moisture the place was able to collect. Xemnas didn?t get to really look at it the firs time he was here three years ago. 

?You know this place really suits that young man? I wish there was a way we could bring him back. But if he ever did come back Ms.Warholic what would you do then? You are one of the people that knew my grandchild more so than anyone else. You have to know that he would do everything he could to stop Seiferoth and Peacecraft, by extension you as well. Or do you think he would side with you? When I say you I don?t mean your side, but I mean you. Would you bring him back if you could??


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT *
_The Legend of the Valkyrie Arc
_
The Valkyrie turned her sore-eyed gaze on to the young Tifa Warholic, a stale look of death in her blue eyes. Gripping her 20-inch wide Claymore sword with both of her hands, the feathered cap blew gently with the cold gust of wind.

"But now there is no use in the tactics of the shadows," she decides, taking a step towards the girl, who slowly backs away in response. 

"What on earth are you talking about? W-We've just met!" The Warholic sister argues, clenching her fist in fustration.










​
"Eris Brunhild," the girl answers immediately, stating her name. "Valkyrie cordis interfector animarum. Da mihi beneficia!"

A white seal of triangular shapes forms around her head like a halo, before smashing into tiny peices of glass-like material. Her eyes were glowing a slight tint of blue, and her face was unreadable. Tifa was still trying to bargain with her, not wanting to be attacked by a Valkyrie.

"Tifa Warholic, Soul Hunter #137. You have no right to hunt the souls. That is our job. As a Valkyrie of Valhalla, I will slay your soul!" Eris declared war on the fellow blonde, before charging towards her with Claymore firm in her grip. Cocking her wrists, she took a mighty horizontal swing for Tifa's ample chest, only for the Warholic to be saved by a kunai that was soon sliced in half.

"Look! I don't want to hurt you! Please just stop this!" Tifa pleaded, realising just how dangerous this sword was. It barely _scratched_ the kunai yet it was cut in half.

Realising that negotiation wasn't an option as was kenjutsu, Tifa quickly equipped her leather black gloves and slid them on. She had to defend herself, and had no plans to take the Valkyrie's life. 

However, as motto that Tifa kept true to her heart: 

"What happens, happens."

"*ICTUS!*" Brunhild screamed as she took a slash for Tifa who barely avoided the attack. The Valkyrie was quick, and used those legs of hers to kick Tifa in the stomach, launching her body in a V-shape. The force against her gut stained the floor with her blood, leaving her gagging for air on the floor. 

"Odin! Producam tonitrui tui!" The Valkyrie raised her hand to the heavens as storm clouds gathered in a circular motion around her position. A mighty howl of the skies, followed by powerful strikes of thunder at Tifa's position.

The girl was still recovering from her attack! How could she possibly avoid such a quick death...?

{----}​ 
*Tifa Warholic*
_Rosey Red Cheeks_

 Date looked up at Tifa with a devious smirk, his azure eyes narrowing in on her. She tensed a little, gasping at this sudden change in demeanor. Before she knew it, he was right in front of her while she was like this! The Warholic sister scraped herself together, covering her nose to hid the evidence.

"Oh ho! Your nose is bleeding. Could it be the hot water affecting you? Or... something else~" he suggested, his hand crawling down her skin like a snake. She let out tiny, girlish moans as he got so close to her bo- "Either way, you're being quite the peeping Tom. If you wanted to see me naked, all you had to do was ask."

The idiot! Where did he get off acting like this to a girl!? That was meant to be her role, teasing the opposite sex while the other gets flustered! And he even had the cheek---!

"T-That's a lie and you know it!" she insisted, setting her eyes on him. "I'm the one with the female body. You're using some sort of reverse physcology or something to get a peak at me! Well, you're going to have to do better than that."

With a 'hmpf!' she dropped down from the rock, getting back into her hot springs. With a teasing smile she leaned back, crossing her legs in a casual pose.

"A man's going to have to work for it!"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*

_Koji Kazama_

Sanu ignored gramps and thalia as he ventured more into the room. It was cold and lonely just way Sanu liked it. But it also had a depressive feeling rise within him. The more he saw the room the more he wanted to meet this bastard. Yet even he knew the dead couldn't be resurrected to walk around. Sanu felt almost disappointment at this fact this person was so much like him but at the same time his opposite. 

Sanu was a hawk who swooped down to catch his prey to feed his family. Koji seemed to be a snake slithering on the ground hoping to grasp onto some wings to fly.  The kaguya boy began to think as metaphors of snakes and hawks abounded his thoughts as he searched the room. He found himself interested more and more about this koji kazama.

" Who the hell were you koji? A friend or a foe? And would we have become friends had you still been alive? " 

Sanu hadn't noticed he had began to talk aloud he just looked at the wall. This room had seemingly cast a jutsu over him. He didn't want to leave because he wanted to know more about this dead man. The problem was Sanu was feeling more and more lonliness as he ventured into the room. His heart sank into his chest and sadness crept all around his skin. It made him wanna cry at how dark and distrubing he felt the more he ventured in.

_Why the hell are the connections being made damn it. I don't wanna end up like you koji. I don't wanna be sad and alone with the only option being my death. I don't wanna go out like that I wanna live,grow, and have a family with the person I love. I wanna be happy so very happy. But In my heart I also know that you wanted to be happy as well didn't you koji, You wanted the very same things I'm sitting here proclaiming to to you my head. But you couldn't grasp onto them could you? Am I resigned already to your fate?_


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Issuing a Challenge_

"Work for it?  Heh heh heh..."

He turned his head and smirked at the rock, his arms crossed as he sat in the water.  "Babe, if I worked for it I would have you screaming my name in less than two minutes.  Gibe me ten minutes and I can drive you completely insane.  But oh well, not like you'd be up for the challenge, right?  I guess I'll just enjoy my bath..."  He went back to enjoying the springs, humming to himself.  On the inside, however, he was as giddy as a little kid who just got a new toy.  He was hopping up and down inside, hoping and praying she would say yes.


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT *
_The Legend of the Valkyrie Arc

_








​
A tempest of violet clouds and flashing light illuminated the night sky of Fuzen, as black smoke filled the area where Eris Brunhild and Tifa Warholic were last seen battling. Here, the Valkyrie of Old Legend makes her myth a truth as she unleashed the powers of a Valkryie upon the Soul Hunter. The thunder had just cleared up by now, but Eris' expression showed that she knew the girl had survived.

"I-Is... That the... best y-you got?" Tifa asked with a strained voice as she slowly stood up, her clothes burnt from the mighty demon that is thunder. Burns and bruises covered her body, but she was still breathing. She was still standing, and she was still fighting. 

"You think that is my best?" Eris asked, cocking her head to the side with a blank stare, one that chilled even the darkest of souls.

"You got anything else to offer for the table?"
"I do not understand your speech, but I will deliver it!"

Eris took an almighty swing of Claymore, sending it crashing down in an arc shape. Tifa rolled out into safety, before swinging a right hook towards the Valkyrie, who managed to block it in time with her blade. Using those legs of hers, she stunned Tifa at the legs before taking a sweep with her blade. The Warholic sister was slashed at her stomach, letting out a scream of pain.

"_Pain._ A nice feeling, isn't it?" Brunhild asked with a taunting expression, before taking a stab at the blonde laying on the ground. Surprising her predator, Tifa used her herculean strength to catch the blade with her hands, fighting against the Valkyrie's strength to overpower her.

"Just give up already for an easy death!"
"I'm... Not done! _*ARRGHHHHH!!*_"

Mustering together all her will and strength, she managed to knock Eris and her mighty Claymore sword down to the ground, gaining the upperhand. The scarlet flames of the lion formed on her right hand, a sign that she was aiming to hurt. Tifa began taking terrifying punches at where Brunhild lay, only for the girl to roll across to avoid the devestating attacks. 

"You can't even _*THINK*_ to challenge a Valkyrie!" she growled, smashing her sword's flat side against Tifa's face, before kicking her in the gut yet again, launching her 8 meters away. Time was racing, and Tifa knew she had to recover from this attack with haste, but it was easier said than done. Her stomach felt like it was twisting and devouring itself, and her face was going numb from the hit. But Eris Brunhild wasn't giving her any time to catch up.

"Regula aquis _Leviathan!_" Eris' sword became coated with 3 inches thick of water, that increased the cutting power of her rectangular sword. With her new powerup, she began taking random stabs at Tifa, aiming to cut her anywhere and everywhere. The unfortunate blonde avoided some, but was impaled in the stomach by the last hit, before being tossed on the floor.

{----}​ 
*Tifa Warholic*
_Challenge Accepted._

Fine, if that was how he was going to play it.

"Babe, if I worked for it I would have you screaming my name in less than two minutes. Give me ten minutes and I can drive you completely insane. But oh well, not like you'd be up for the challenge, right? I guess I'll enjoy my bath..."

"Is that so?" Tifa asked with a cocky smile, before standing up in the waters. She took a deep breath, thanking whatever god out there that nobody was around to see this.

"Kyaaah~~~~!" She moaned as she splashed the water, drenching herself in the springs. "It's so warm~! Oh~! My boobs are toooo~~~ soft!"

She was mostly chatting rubbish, but hopefully it was enough to teach Date a lesson or two.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Surprise Attack!_

Date glared back at the rock, growling slightly.  He began to climb when his foot found something interesting.  He looked down and blinked a few times, before diving down.  He smirked, nodding to himself.  He knew it.

A part of the rock wasn't touching the bottom of the springs, and was wide enough for him to swim under.  He looked under the rock, looking up and seeing Tifa's legs.  A grin more devious than the last spread across his face.  He knew he would have to be quick, as she could sense his Soul.  He would have to carry through with his plan faster than she could react to it.  He swam under the rock and shot upward, appearing before her with a large splash as he broke the water's surface.  He immediately closed in on her, pulling her into a deep kiss.  His tongue lashed out and traveled around in her mouth wrestling against her own and forcing it down.  

His hands were all over, massaging and caressing, before settling on her bottom and giving it a hungry squeeze.  His lips, tongue, and teeth traveled along her body, sucking and nipping and kissing.


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT *
_The Legend of the Valkyrie Arc

_








​_ 
_The situation that young Tifa Warholic was in right now wasn't a good one. She was bleeding heavily at her stomach, losing blood at an alarming rate. Her body was burning with pain, and her face was the worst, with a murky bruise with a twist of dark colours.

_I need to heal the wound! If I don't... I'll bleed out!_ She thought as she winced at the pain, letting out grunts as she clenched her teeth. _I'm not skilled enough to heal it in such a short amount of time! _

"It's hopeless..."

"You've finally made sense, Soul Hunter?" Eris noted as she wedged her Claymore in the ground, leaning gently on it with a smug grin. "It's a shame I never even got to see your Soul Hunter technique. They get worse each century."

Just how old was this girl? She was talking like she'd lived for centuries. 

"I can't... I can't beat you...! I've actually lost..." The words escaped her lips in a shocked tone, like Tifa was surprised she was defeated. In all honesty, she was. She was rarely defeated, as Soul Hunter was always a last resort that prevailed. But she couldn't even get the technique out in this situation.

"Why are you surprised? I'm a Valkyrie. A servant of Valhalla, the palace of souls. I'm older than the Rikudo!" Eris cackled like a mad woman, leaning against her sword coated in sharp water casually, while Tifa slowly bled to her death on the ground. "I should pray before I finish off my 89th Soul Hunter."

Older than the Rikudo Sennin? Was that even possible? Tifa quickly reminded herself that the Rikudo created ninjutsu, not life. It's a legend that's often confused.

"Etro vestrum coram me in anima divina misericordia iudicium. Cum feriunt lamina mei animam eripi erit corporis et misit ad iudices Valhalla. Da mihi virtutem tradere hujusmodi misericordia!" Brunhild recited the prayer, giving thanks to Etro before taking her sword out of the ground, raising it above Tifa. 

It was a strange feeling this, staring death in the face. It wasn't a cliche moment where the hero finds themself in a predicament, and is saved by an unlikely person. Nobody was around. It was late at night in Fuzen, and Tifa could detect Brunhild's soul scattered around the place, indicating that she had erected a barrier.

This was it... Even if Brunhild didn't slice her, she'd bleed out eventually. She'd lost all hope in herself.

Would that be her murderer in the end?

{----}

*Tifa Warholic*
_Challenge Accepted.
_
As Date ravaged her body, a smile grew on her lips as she realised it all fit together like a puzzle. It was a wild shot, but it worked. He hadn't changed a bit.

_*SMASH!*_​
Tifa punched Date square in the face, knocking him back a good 100 meters or so. A smug smile on her face, she let off a broad laughter.

"Stupid stupid STUPID Date!" She yelled with a laughing edge to her voice. "Taking advantage of girls like that? You ought to be ashamed of yourself!"

It was perhaps ironic that they was dating, but she still had a point to prove.

"You need to learn to resist your temptations, or the devil will tempt you into adultery! I've learned how to master that... A-And you should too!"

She hadn't 100% mastered it... There was still that incident with Zero, but nothing happened. He kissed her, she refused and that was that. She was glad Date wasn't a sensor, and she was a good liar.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 17, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Shit!_

Date was flung backward into the water and hit his head on a rock.  He exhaled, sending all of the air in his lungs up to the surface in bubbles.  His forehead had a pretty bad gash on it and was bleeding, and he couldn't keep his eyes open.  _Shit...  This really sucks...  Death by Hot Spring..._  His eyes closed and he fell unconscious, sinking down to the bottom of the spring.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 17, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro dropped the fat princess as Akina dropped the skinny princess. The were surround again with samerias. Hakro's idea was jumpin off the moutain side with the princess and Akina as he was used to it. Akina heard water and might be a chance than destroying all the samerias in the land of iron. She was on the same page as Hakro as she picked up the princess she was in charge of. They dropped down to go under the horses as Hakro's wolves scared the horses and they readed upward. Hakro drag the fat prncess with him. They jumped in to the river as the rapids took them down stream as they needed to be. "Akina hold on to the fat princess, the rapids are rough as we head down stream." Akina heard him and hold on to the fat princess. "I did not want to get wet today" the skinny princees screamed. "Give me your hand, I help you get out of this situation." The princesshold on to Hakro's hand and squeezed as she had trusted in him. They all knew they needed to get out of this river now. Hakro swims under the fat princess as the skinny princess holds on tight.

Akina took off the sheats of the fat princess to help out and un tie her as the current was swift as she went under the water. Akina swam up, "are we heading for a water fall or not Hakro." The fat princess did not cared as she was finally free of the iron castle, "I just want to thank you for setting us free." "Shut up, I get my samerias to kill you and the other two that broke you out." "No, it is just rough rapids than a few miles down could be a water fall, we need to get out of here soon before that happens."
Hakro picked up the fat princess as Akina let go as she would swim with Hakro and his wolves. He throw both of the princess to shore. Akina and Hakro and his wolves swam to shore to where the two princess. Akina tied up the skinny princess as she was being hold down by the fat princess. All of them were soak of cold water, "Now we have to travled to the land of demons to turn these two princess in."

"I carry the fat princess I love using brute strenght to carry anyone." Hakro went over to the fat princess, but she would not let go of the other princess, Hakro was thinking whatever as he picked both of them up with no help from Akina and they travled to the land of deamon to give back their princess and get paid for getting and capturing the othe princess, they were going to stay in this village for a couple of days to see what this village was all about. The leader was happy to get his daughter back and lock the other princess up as Hakro and Akina healed thair slashed wounds as they re open up as they were in the water. They were staying in a cabin like any building in the forest of any country as the one they were staying wer much nicer and much bigger, they were resting to get their strenght back before they went exploring this village of demons.


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*
_Troubles_

Kyo watched as Kei placed her hand out in front of Vanitas, her eyes narrowing on her uncle as her she bared her fangs. Kyo watched but as he turned back to Lyra recent comment, he didn't know what to do. A mans troubles is never ending. When one ends, two others begins, and then that same thing repeats itself over and over again, like a clock on a wall. It never do a new motion, it just repeats the one it knows best....

"YOU WILL NOT LAY A HAND ON HIM!"Kei yelled as she looked dead at her uncle, she knew she pissed him off but at the same time he had crossed the land threatening Vanitas,"Make one more step..."Kei lighting began to pulsate from under her feet

"And I will show you how *dangerous* I can be!"she threatened, this was the truth as her lighting was doing a dance of its own as she looked threating at her uncle, the lighting tearing though the earth that was reminded after Kyo destroyed it

Kyo couldn't do anything or say anything, Kei wasn't his little sister anymore no matter how many times he wanted to say it. She was a different girl, the way her hair was standing up in the air and vibrating like an animals. It was a clear sign that Kei meant serious business about protecting Vanitas

Kyo looked at Lyra,"You want to go home I bet..."Kyo said as he looked at his soon to be wife, she was in a very emotional state and she was carrying a child, so Kyo was pretty submissive to anything she threw at him at the moment..

Kei slowly calmed herself down as she realized what she was doing, threating her own uncle. But she knew there was no turning back now and hurtful words were being thrown. Her hair stopped reacting and soon settled back down, almost like the way a cats fur striked up when it was frighting or ready for a fight, but slowly calmed down was the way Kei was acting...

"The past is the past....The future doesn't matter to me, I only care about the present and at the present time you threaten someone I care about uncle..."Kei said,"Please step down and let us leave..."


----------



## River Song (Aug 18, 2011)

*Rika *

She sat letting Lyra bandage her nose, Rika was on edge, it was the first time in her life that she actually felt blind. Her senses were still at the high end for a normal human due to training them but they were nothing compared to what her Shitsume or even blind eye gave her.

She cracked her knuckles, her whole body was stiff and in pain from the fall and the fight. She was biting her bottom lip, taking off some of the lipstick that had somehow survived the trip. Rika took of her shoes; she needed to be on the earth for more assuraty, throwing them away, she didn?t have a bag to put them in.

She grabbed a branch of a tree and snapped it off, she felt stupid as she took off into the trees holding the stick in front of her, using it to sense for objects, and she still hit a tree, twice!

They ran for awhile, originally Rika was abit slower than Lyra, but with Rika actually feeling her blindness the difference was much larger.  She was concentrating on not hitting a tree, never mind getting their within the time limit.

It was a much larger mountain than either of them had expected, it seemed to be endless, as it stretched on above them, it seemed endless. They struggled on, the burn on Rika?s muscles was painful but she was determined, determined to make it to the top.

The end result was a five hour trek until they reached the summit, Rika exhausted and in pain collapsed into what was now snow.
?Well Done Children.? came the unholy crow of the bitch that had put the through all this.

?What the fuck was that for!? Rika yelled at her

?I did explain it to you, it was to test your perseverance.? She sighed brushing the hair out of her face, snow now powdering her hair and clothes only a man of steal could say she wasn?t beautiful.

?I guess you have passed all seven of my tests.? She went to continue but was interrupted by an enraged Rika.

?Seven? Get your head checked we only done three!?

Shiori gritted her teeth throughout that outburst ?Yes seven, one for each of the deadly sins of the world, I know another clich? but I live as a hermit it isn?t the most creative atmosphere.?

?The first test was the one of resilience, to make your own travel to the land of thunder, but of course your Yamanaka techniques passed that test early. I was the one that, made the boat leave early.?

?Then my second test, I used my Genjutsu on those pirates, made them attack the boat to see your combat capabilities. Then there was my third one, one I didn?t have to organize, evading the branded controls. And ten fourth one, after I dragged you out from the sea you did actually have your supplies with you but I borrowed them? she said pointing to Lyra and Rika?s backpacks.

  ?I have of course been constantly observing you, I was on the boat, I was at the check point, and I even stalked you throughout my forest. Of course I had to conceal my smell and sounds with a Genjutsu. My verdict is that you have passed so I guess I have to hold up my end of the deal.?

Sighing she sat on a rock, telling the two girls to sit down.? Okay first this is the summoning scroll? she said taking it out of her pocket and handing it to Rika who was grinning, proud of her success.

?And now comes the more complicated part? she said turning to Lyra ?I have to tell you what I know about Kora. Well first, she originates from Sunagakure, like myself, we were best friends, but our families were on different ends of the spectrum. I was the first child of a poor family who emigrated from the land of earth in Suna?s big economy boom. Korasa?s parents were anti-immigration to the extreme, they were the people that went on which hunts in the nights and killed some of the immigrants. Eventually they came for me and they almost killed me but Korassa saved me, she slaughtered them all, she released the fleeting doves on the rich sector, it was a massacre, it destroyed every building there.?

?We fled, and lived together for two years, on the run from the law. Then we parted ways when Korasa joined the branded at twenty only a private them, I couldn?t stand her vision to purge the world and so our friendship ended.?

? Any way it is hard to fight Kora, her top speed in mach 5, the bottom end of hyper sonic, she can move at 64 miles a minute or 3840 miles per hour, if you want to work it out it is 1710 meters per second and from what I?ve heard she?s not even the fastest in the branded. ?

?The secret is on her back, when we were young and in the academy she had an accident, we were visiting the Kazakage?s mansion and she fell off don?t ask me how, I think she was trying to show off and unperfected angel technique but it failed.?

?She fell from the top and she broke her neck that as you should know is where the chakra moves from her chest to the rest of her body, he hit it in such a way that it broke her chakra circulation. Medical ninjutsu can do wonderful things but it couldn't re-connect her chakra system and in replacement she had a seal made. That seal in-between her shoulder blades connects her chakra circulation, if you break that she will be limited to one technique and if she uses that you have won, of course before you even think of breaking the seal you have to make sure she doesn?t escape.?

Shiori smiled at the girls and stood up, walking over to Baihumon ?This is the end of the line old friend, perhaps we shall meet in the next life, but for now it is essential you serve that girl and help my dreams come true.? She said tears forming in her eyes.

?She turned back to the girls ?Kill Kora free her from the evil that has ensnared her. Please.? She said as she made a handseal breaking the seals on the girls hands.

?Goodbye? she murmured as she took a kunai out of her pocket, walking to the edge of the summit, plunging the knife through her gut she threw herself off the edge, her blood painting the snow as she fell....


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT *
_The Legend of the Valkyrie Arc_













_Here she was.
Staring death right in the face.
But who knew death could be so sweet?
Who knew death could be so embracing?
Who knew that death could be so painless?
The young girl has given up hope.
Her abilities are useless against the mighty Valkyrie.
Her blue eyes are dull and thick, not showing a sign of emotion.
The blonde locks are powdered with her blood.
Her body lays limp in her own murky scarlet puddle.

Hope... It's gone._

As Eris cocks back her hands, raising the mighty Claymore above her head that casts a daunting shadow on to Tifa Warholic, she thinks. She thinks of how many Soul Hunters she's killed, but this one's different. The Valkyrie can view the souls of those they are about to slay, and with this one there's something different.

There's something else there... Something that's burning up as she raises her sword. Brunhild hesitates for a moment, but her job prevents her from doing so. Valkyrie slay the Soul Hunters who are more like the missing-nin of Valhalla. They go against the rules, obtaining almost Valkyrie-like powers without them knowing it. It's a complicated process, but it's impure.

They are impure. Impure souls are not allowed to be connected to Valhalla.

"*VALHALLA WILL STAY PURE!*" With a final scream, Eris brings her sword crashing down on Tifa. The sharp edge aimed to hack the girl to peices in a bloody display, but Valkyrie aren't fazed by these human substances. Not at all. They may bleed themself, but it's just an illusion.

It's all an illusion...

_!!_

There's a spark, a bright red spark that deflects Eris' blade. At first the Valkyrie wonders if she missed her mark, or maybe she was stupid and hesitated to carry out the kill. Maybe... Or was this girl still fighting back? No, that was impossible. She'd probably bled out by now. The girl was probably dead... But Eris had to finish it. 

"_*AHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGH!*_"

The Valkyrie is sent flying back 50 or so meters by a strange burst of flames that erupt around Tifa. But it's impossible! The girl's laying there in a puddle of her own blood, lifeless and her breathing slow and quiet! There's no way it was her!

But her suspicions soon became realized when a strange red glowing seal appeared around her, with Tifa right in the center.



"What is the meaning of this!? A ritual of some sort!?" Eris demands the answer to this strange going on, but is greeted by an enormous ball of fire hovering in the sky. Chains of fire are wrapped around it, while cracks slowly form on the ball. The Valkyrie backs away with caution, trying to figure out what was going on.

The ball smashed open, releasing a burst of flames and revealing some sort of figure. It was a 70 ft tall ... monster of some sort. That's what Eris thought. A monster. But the markings on this strange creature became apparent that what she was dealing with, was one of her own.



"_B-Brynhildr!_"

The mighty Valkyrian Soul Summon with her burning flames and an exact replica of Tifa's weapon, but much larger. She was here, serving Tifa Warholic in her time of despair. It was here that Eris realised that the Soul Hunter was also a Nakano, and had just awakened her blood by losing hope. 

Brynhildr gave a fast swipe of her scythe, sending a green orb to Tifa that began healing her injuries. It was unsual for a Soul Summon to do this, but it was only to help Tifa Warholic realise that giving up hope is never an option.

When the blonde opened her eyes, she was greeted by the sight of Brynhildr. She instantly recognized her from the drawings on the walls of the temple, and saw her weapon which was a much larger version, and the original version of hers. 

_My... Soul Summon? I didn't think I was going to get one! I-I've... I've... I-Did I lose hope? Did I give up?_ Tifa asked herself these questions, slowly standing up from where the seal once was.

"I'm sorry..." Tifa mumbled, wiping her hair out of her face. "I'm sorry I never realised...! I shouldn't've given up!"

Brynhildr turned her attention to Eris, who was backing away slowly in fear. This summon was the Valkyrie of legends, even to actual Valkyrie. Brynhildr was the god Eris should be worshipping right now.










​
"Impossible! This isn't her! This isn't Brynhildr!" Brunhild screamed, denying the truth her eyes gave. Brynhildr wasn't giving any chances, and swung her blade with impressive speed to fire fire bullets towards Eris.

"Leviathan, tibi anima mea!!"

Eris raised her Claymore cased in water, attempting to block the fire bullets. However, they were fast and sharp, easily smashing holes through her sword. 

"I-Impossible... *IMPOSSIBLE! Valkyrie's like you DON'T EXIST!*"

Brynhildr stayed silent, twirling around the battlefield before bringing down judgement with an arc swing of her weapon. Eris barely dodged, but was faced with multiple swings that could easily hack her to peices.

"Howling thunder, midnight fire! Odin!"
"Shift Mark Left!"

Tifa intercepted her chant, shifting the target of Eris' thunder attack left away from Brynhildr, who used this chance to smash her heel into Eris', sending her flying to the other side of Fuzengakure in mere seconds. But before the younger Valkyrie could even recover from her attack, Brynhildr was already in front of her, holding her weapon up to the skies. A large, blazing ball of fire began to form, one that was easily visible from even Sunagakure. It burnt away some of the surrounding buildings, even beginning to burn Eris before it had even been hit.

"_No!_ I command thy Valkyrie to surrend-"
"*REJICIO!*"
"_*QUIET!*_"

Eris panicked, attempting to silence Tifa who was interrupting her chants. Brynhildr's gaze was one that held no mercy to a cowering Valkyrie, one that was impure in the great Summon's eyes.

*BOOOOOM!*


*-ARC END-
*​​


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Dying Breath_

The trek was a pain in the ass.

Even then that was an understatement.

At the moment, Lyra was bandaging Rika's cut nose as they stayed at a  clearing. The Murasaki was sweating like a hooker in church, and she  could tell Rika was on edge as even the slightest jolt sent her in a  frenzy.

"Is this going to take any longer?" she groaned, finishing off Rika's  nose. The blind teenager stayed silent with a face of determination,  before setting off through the trees. She seemed much more fixed on her  goal, and was moving at a faster pace than Lyra, who was originally the  fastest of the two.
_
I swear when I find this Shiori I'm going to smash her face in!_ Lyra thought as she jumped from tree to tree, her body dancing through the skies and tearing through the leaves. _Well  the information should at least be good. If it's just shit on her jutsu  that we already know about, I'll kill the bitch for her._

~~~

"*FINALLY!*"​
Lyra cried in pain as she collapsed into the fluffy white substance on  the ground known as snow. She even made a bit of a snow angel, the  freezing tempratures not even fazing her steel mind.

"Well done children!" The woman commended them, or rather 'foul cow-faced bitch' in Lyra's mind.

"What the fuck was that for!?" Rika  yelled in return, breathing heavily just like Lyra. The latter was  tempted to speak up, but Rika was doing a fine job for her.​ 
"I did explain it to you. It was to test your perseverance,"  she sighed as she brushed her ebony locks out of her almost perfect  face. The snow snow covered them all, with little speckles over their  hair and clothes.

"I guess you have passed all seven of my tests."
"_Seven?_ Get your head checked! We only done three!"

"Yes, _seven!_ One for each of the  deadly sins of the world! I know, another cliche but I live as a hermit.  It isn't the most creative atmosphere."

"What do you mean 7 tests!?" Lyra inquired with a patronizing tone. "Oh, let me guess: You put a test within a test!"

"The first test was the one of resilience;  to make your own travel to the Land of Thunder. But of course, your  Yamanaka techniques passed that test early. I was the one that made the  boat leave early," she explained to a bewildered Lyra, who was  still trying to make sense of it. So is this woman admitting to setting  it all up? Lyra was betting to herself that the pirates were her doing  too.

"Then, my second test. I used my genjutsu  abilities on those pirates, making them attack the boat to see your  combat capabilities."

Bingo.

"Then there was my third one; a test that I  didn't have to organize: Evading the Branded patrols. And then the  fourth one after I dragged you out from the sea. You both had your  supplies, but I 'borrowed them'," she explained, pointing to their almost empty pouches. Lyra scowled at the woman, pissed that she had tricked them like that.

"Well you could've told us! Then maybe it would've been more interesting..." she sneered, crossing her arms.

Shiori went on to add that she'd been constantly observing them, which  wasn't a surprise to them. She was on the boat, at the check point, and  even went as far as to follow them through the forest. It made Lyra  wonder why Rika hadn't picked her up, but it became clear why when she  added that she'd concealed her presence with genjutsu. So the whole time  they was under an illusion.

_Great._

"You sick fuck..."  Lyra mumbled, barely loud enough for herself to hear. By now, the  chilly tempratures were finally setting in as she sat down on a rock  with Rika, while Shiori reached into her pocket. 

"Okay, first this is the summonig scroll,"  she sighed, handing the scroll to Rika who had a smug grin on her face.  Lyra couldn't help but give off the smallest smile. It was pretty  impressive how they'd got through all that, but by now Lyra's chakra was  running low. 

Lyra asked where her reward was, and Shiori went on to answer. According  to her, she was good friends with Kora back in Sunagakure. Her family  were strongly against immigration, and often murdered the more  immigrants during the night and were quite well off, while Shiori was at  the bottom of the spectrum. She explained the girls became good friends  after Kora saved her one night from these immigrant hunters, and the  two soon went on the run. They parted ways when Korasa joined the  Branded when they were first growing, while Shiori couldn't stand her  vision to 'purge the world'.

"That's interesting. I'll make sure to let Lady Taiyou know,"  Lyra confirmed as she stroked her chin with interest. The information  was good, but there wasn't much on her battle abilities. But at least by  knowing the village she was from, they could try and steal Sunagakure's  Shinobi Registration records. 

"Anyway, it's hard to fight Kora. Her top  speed is mach 5, the bottom end of hyper sonic. She can move at 64 miles  a minute, or 3840 miles per hour. If you want to work it out, it's 1710  meters per second and from what I've heard, she's not even the fastest  in the Branded."

This part Lyra knew. So far the fastest Branded member encountered was a  white-haired man in Konohagakure. He was moving so fast that witnesses  recalled thinking they was under a genjutsu.

Shiori went on to explain her weakness--- a special mark on her back  that keeps her chakra system going. If you break that seal, then she's  limited to a single jutsu, and that should net one an easy win. However,  her speed makes her almost untouchable, so it would be difficult to  eliminate that seal in the first place. It was useful information either  way.

"Wow... Thanks. That's quite useful," Lyra  thanked, shocked at just how valuable the information was. However, she  had a feeling Kora was watching and would come to silence the girls in a  moment.










​
"This is the end of the line old friend.  Perhaps we shall meet in the next life, but for now it's essential you  serve that girl and help my dreams come true," she began as tears  formed in her eyes. Lyra could feel the moment coming on and frowned,  realising that she was serious about what she said hours ago. "Kill  Kora. Free her from the evil that has ensared her. Please..."

"No... You don't have to do this!" Lyra  yelled after her, but was stopped by Rika who gave her a look that told  her to let her go. Before she knew it, Shiori had plunged the steel  dagger into her gut as blood stained the snow, before plunging herself  off the cliff. Even though the Murasaki didn't know her well, she felt  bad for all those negative thoughts earlier. She truly thought she was  bluffing...

"Rika... Shit, that's..." She couldn't even get the words out of her mouth. By now, Lyra had turned around, dragging her feet through the snow. "We should get going. I have a feeling the Branded, and maybe even Kora will be here soon..."

​


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
Oops...


Tifa reached into the waters, pulling Date from beneath. Her punch was a bit much, and had knocked Date out cold. Pulling him up, she gave him a slight pat on the shoulder.

"Sorry about that... I got a little ahead of myself," she began with a sheepish smile, before leaning into him, her warm breath brushing his neck. "I do owe you I guess~"

She kissed his neck, nibbling at the flesh as she wrapped her arms around him. Her hand stroked his torso, while another was wrapped right around his neck, kissing him on the lips.

"But not here!" She whispered, giggling slightly at her actions.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Oops_

Date chuckled and nodded slowly, still adjusting.  "Hell yeah... you owe me."  His breath ran across her flesh as he kissed and suckled on her neck and nibbled on her earlobe.  "So, you know how you can repay me?  You..." his hands ran across he flesh gently.  "... Can go get my pants for me."  He pulled away and put his hands behind his head closing his eyes and smirking as he leaned against a rock with his legs crossed.  He opened an eye and chuckled.  "Go on, go get the pants, dear.  If you do, there might be a reward for you."


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Challenge Accepted. Again._

"So, you know how you can repay me?" Date asked a rhetorical with a smug grin on his face, while Tifa waited with a her hand firmly on her hip. "You... Can go get my pants for me."

What? Was he serious?

She wasn't touching them.

God knows what he's been doing---!

"... _Really?_"
"Go on, get the pants dear. If you do, there might be a reward for you."

Rape?

Tifa let out a sigh that confirmed she'd do it, before dragging her feet through the water and to the surface. Scurrying around the corner, she picked up Date's trousers with a moment of hesitation, before bringing them to him, with her fingertips barely holding on to them.

"Here, take 'em!" she scowled, throwing them at his face before running on to the other side to put her clothes on.

"And I don't want your reward either!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_The Big One_

Date reached into his pocket after putting his pants and underwear(not necessarily in that order) back on.  He pulled out a black box and his heart sped up.  The beat was wild and uncontrollable and his mouth was dryer than Suna.  He took a few deep breaths and waitied until Tifa was done getting dressed.  When she finished he walked over to her, hiding the box from view.  "Hey...  Tifa-chan?  I have... something to ask."  He scratched the back of his head.

"How was I supposed to do this?"  He got one his left knee and shook his hea,d standing up.  He got on his right knee and again, shook his head.  He got on both knees and shook his head for a third time.  He went back to getting on his right knee and looked up at her, holding her hand.  "Tifa-chan...  I've known you all your life.  You are the person I trust most in this whole world.  And so... it would probably be postponed until this mess with the Branded is cleared up, but...  Tifa Warholic.  Will you do me the honor of being my one and only?  Will you marry me?"  He opened the box and revealed the ring.  It had a gold band and a white diamond.  It wasn't the largest diamond, but Date had picked it out because the inside of the diamond was tinted blue, the same deep blue of her eyes.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 18, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
Despair as a Shinigami​
Sanu awoke still lying in the crater he had created. It seemed to be Munenori de-summoned himself as night fell. Sanu stood up and as he finally was on his feet he was knocked back down swiftly. He had just gotten hit in the head with and object that was travelling at and amazing speed. Sanu was rocketed backwards by the sudden impact it was so great that he felt almost concuss from the hit. As he rubbed his head a strange figure began to step forward it was too dark for Sanu to see the persons face. His ears perked as he listened for the sounds of this new person.

" OH NO!!! crap crap crap did I kill him......shit not again I knew tsuba-sensei was right! He always says Ron-kun you have to stop playing baseball with my death scythe or else someone's gonna die. But do I listen noooo~ "

The mans voice will frilly and even girly in the way he spoke. Yet it was proper and so formal it disgusted Sanu even though it was used in such a childish tone. As Sanu tried to get up he felt numb from head to toe. The force of the blow had hurt him more then he expected. He felt like he just got hit by Tifa straight in the temple. He already wasn't in the mood to put up with this kind of stuff and this was the last straw that held the kaguya boy back. 

" ARGGGHHHH!!!!!!! YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!!!! "

Sanu leaped into the air and planted both of his feet into the mans face in a drop kicking fashion. The man was surprised and flew backwards tumbling along into a tree the impact had destroyed the tree when his body made contact. Sanu knew he over did it a little but that baseball to the head hurt him allot. He felt like his head was gonna explode from the size of the bump he now had. 

" I'm terribly sorry but.... "

Sanu hadn't even felt his presence before the man was right behind him like nothing had happened at all. The man aimed a powerful blow to Sanu's ribs before following up with switch pulling his knee from the boys chest upward to his chin. Sanu wasn't able to respond quickly enough and only half blocked the blow with his arm. As he rolled backwards he knew his arm had been totally destroyed from the blow as well as his ribs. 

 CRACK! SNAP!

" So your a Kaguya hmm? Those hits would have disabled anyone who wasn't able to reform there bones. I guess I just have to push a bit harder and destroy organs.~Mwah <3~ I mean you can't regenerate that right. ~He Hee <3~ " 

The cutsey way he mocked Sanu was annoying this guy was unreal in every since of the word. And to make matters worse Sanu's forhead was throbbing causing him to be disoriented by the pain. He couldn't focus well trying to fix himself and then fight this guy. 

" Damn it you son of a bitch! Well since you started it I'll end it! "

" What you hit me first! "

" SAY WHAT!!!! YOUR GAWD DAMN BASEBALL BEAMED ME IN THE HEAD!!!!!! "

" AND I APOLOGIZED!!!! "

Sanu had had enough of this person he now deemed and idiot for seemingly starting to cry over and insult. Sanu pushed forth most if not all of the Shi Zairyo he could control creating the indigo cloak around him. As it roared onto the scene blasting forth rubble and even rock within the area the power was truly awesome. Yet as Sanu looked over he was in shock as his opponent see,ed to have and cloak around themselves as well. Yet the cloak was gold and had a yellowish outliner with a glittering element around it. 

Your a Shinigami as well? Damn my luck! "

" A shini-what!? "


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_You've got the love
_
Once Tifa had finished dressing herself back into a white tank top and shorts, she tied her drenched hair into a ponytail. What was usually straight hair was now slightly wavy, and her fringe fit her face perfectly. She was perhaps the sexual desire of every man, but that wasn't what she wanted. Sometimes Tifa wished she was just a girl, maybe not too much on looks but big on the inside. If there was a day when she'd meet a man like that... She'd give _everything_ to him.

Glancing over her shoulder at Date who had nearly finished getting dressed, she thought about him. The thoughts of their time together through the years, and how he loved her. But even she could tell that he loved her for who she was, and not because she had large breasts, or the perfect curves. 

It was because she was Tifa.

"Hey... Tifa-chan?" Date's voice popped up, interrupting her trail of thought. She turned around to face him, giving him a warming smile. "I have... something to ask."

"What is it?" she questioned, her attention caught.

Date got down on his left knee, holding something behind his back. The thought of marriage shot through her mind, but she quickly shot it down as her overthinking things. He was probably being melodramatic, pretending to be her knight.

But it became strange when he switched to his right knee, then both knees but soon went back to his right, shaking his head at every turn.

"Umm... Are you okay?" she asked with a casual chuckle, waiting to see what he was doing.

 "Tifa-chan...  I've known you all your life.  You  are the person I trust most in this whole world.  And so... it would  probably be postponed until this mess with the Branded is cleared up,  but...  Tifa Warholic.  Will you do me the honor of being my one and  only?  Will you marry me?"

No...

He couldn't be... He couldn't be real. It wasn't true, she wouldn't believe it! It was believable but... It just seemed unreal! 

But before she knew it, Date had pulled out a black box made of velvet. He opened it, revealing a gold ring with a white diamond wedged on the top. It wasn't large like many gold diggers aspire, but it was just perfect for her. 

"Date...! Quit joking like that! I-I don't like it when you do that!" she gasped as tears began to form in her eyes. Covering her mouth, she staggered back a little, perhaps being melodramatic herself. But she just couldn't believe this was happening!

When the truth did set in however, a broad smile covered her face as she realised he was being honest. She could tell when he was lying, and he didn't have that face on... He was serious! He wanted to marry her. He wanted to marry her, Tifa Warholic, when there are plenty other girls out there who wanted his heart. Hundreds, thousands even that could all want a peice of him. But he chose her...

"Yes... Yes I will!" She cried, leaping into him with her arms right around his neck, clutching at every bit of him. "I-I'm so happy right now! We have to tell mum, Setsuka, Yata, Thalia... All of them!!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 18, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_The Perfect Answer_

Date swept her up into his arms and kissed her deeply, not in a way that would make her hot and bothered, but in a way that showed her that he loved her more than anything, that his love was an endless expanse.  They embraced and finally broke apart, albeit reluctantly.  Date slipped the ring onto her ring finger, before kissing her once more.  "I love you so much, Tifa."  He smiled widely, holding her close against his chest.  He planted gentle kisses on her forehead and leaned back, smiling at her.  "So...  Shall we go tell everyone the news?"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 18, 2011)

*[Thalia]*


“You know this place really suits that young  man… I wish there was a way we could bring him back. But if he ever did  come back Ms.Warholic what would you do then? You are one of the people  that knew my grandchild more so than anyone else. You have to know that  he would do everything he could to stop Seiferoth and Peacecraft, by  extension you as well. Or do you think he would side with you? When I  say you I don’t mean your side, but I mean you. Would you bring him back  if you could?”

Her fist tightened as Xemnes mentioned, that if Koji were to be brought back from the dead, would he side with them, or with Xemnes. Her eyes quickly tightened, first trying to get rid of the tiny hope, knowing it was impossible, and then relaxing. She started to think through what he did, and why he had been doing it, and then her eyes opened once again.

"If Koji were alive you say? If he were alive---I'm not sure what "side" he'd be on. Before it was to late I learned that he was doing this, things with Seiferoth and Peacecraft, that helped push our goal, however he did seem reluctant. He didn't want me to go near them, it seems as he was trying to stop it, so, even though he took his orders, I could imagine him opposing us. As for him opposing me---yes, I would try to get him to be on _my _side, I'd do everything in my power for him to be on _my _side. I wouldn't care if he was on Peacecrafts or Seiferoths sides. As long as he could put up with me, and not destroy me for doing this, and stay with me, then I would consider him on my side."

Her eyes floated, scanning through the room. Nothing had really changed over the years, it looked basically the same. Sighing she looked back at Xemnes as she calmly stated:

"Well, that's my answer."

However her fist tightened again, as she thought back on his words, hearing a meaning she didn't hear originally.

"I'm going to assume that you also meant, "If I could bring him back from the dead". If you did, then that answer is simple. Yes---yes I would. Although I can't let my brain go into such foolish thoughts. Something like that is utterly impossible, but my answer is yes."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 18, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "You know we guys are not all muscle, we also have a sentive side to win a women over if you don't see it in me." He had pencile and paper as they were inpressed by his sketches. He handed Diana the paper and pencile as he started sweting, he was thinking it was too hot in here, as he got up and took off his sweater it was in his blood to be used to the cold as he was wearing a black t shirt under neight it, it was better than those faint scars. showing on his stomache. He had a feeling that Diana was going to be very pissed later because of Akina. He looked out the window as he went back to the fire place as Domino was curled up next to Soildad. To Hakro he was fine next to her and not near Diana. Domino know he remember what Diana said to make a rug out of him. "You said earlier some about devorcing what happens to the couple? Sorry for bring that up we should be talking about happy and wonderful things about weddings." Domino open his one eye and looked at Hakro and growled you know secret information that may end up anyone ended up hurt in this, punk. Hakro understood Domino as Domino went back to sleep as Domino noticed that Hakro would not responed and he needed to be behave himself and be calmed.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She laughed rather hard. 
"Yea sure. Boys being sensitive!? hahaha" she laughed. Oh he should be a comedian. Like boys were sensitive. They all want the same thing from a girl and that's......to impure for her to think. Still he was funny.
"As for the divorce thing..." she said getting serious. This was no laughing matter. It suprised her just how serious she could become or how fast at that when it came to matters like this. "This might seem cruel but remeber that Kiri has always been the most cruel in customs like academy graduation many years ago." she said looking at the paper of sketches but not seeing them.
"In Kiri marrage is valued well from what i was told as it also shows your loyalty and divorce is not an option. By divorcing a person you sworte to love forever your showing your not trustworthy or loyal and you are killed. They want no one who could become a missing nin. If they can forsee that happening then you die simple as that."

*Darius*

Darius was rather..well he didn't know what he felt. Was it happiness, flattery, anger he did not know but he remembered Kiri's custom's.
"So your choosing me over the other......" he didn't know what to say. To be loved by someone other than family felt good but still......
"Your wedding is right around the corner....if you go for me then you know its gone to right?" he asked. Then there would go Diana's plans and boy would she be mad. She hated her work being thrown away like it was nothing. Plus finding out about Akina's secret? Who knows what disaster could happen. 
"Wait you got drunk?" that thought just entered his brain. Woah he didn't remeber at all. Who  knows what he did that night. "Nevermind."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 18, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* - (_Liquid Time_)
_~Lost Chapters Arc~_












_"Why do you think I feel this way, Kupo?"_ A 8 year old boy had spoken to his stuffed toy moogle held tightly in his arms. The boy was sitting against a tree in the Ranen manor. A tear suddenly dropped onto the soft dirt on the ground._ "Father, if you were only here...."_ The boy closed his eyes as he thought about himself. He was lonely and depressed, no one else would cheer him up. His father was out of the country as usual attending his business and such, everyone else in his clan are busy with their lives. He was truly alone.



He tilted his head upwards and looked at the sky. The sun was shining down on his jet black hair. _"There's no reason for me to stay here... I want to be with father, Kupo..."_ The boy looked at his moogle and rubbed his face onto it. He slowly got up and head out of the area he was in, in the manor dragging his moogle through the ground. 

He was passing through the exit of the manor only to be stopped by a Royal guard. _"Prince Noctis, where do you think you are going?"_ He looked at the boy displeased. _"I want to go to the park..."_ He continued on with his head facing the ground ignoring the guard right behind him. _"I can never understand that boy's intentions. He better straighten himself up if he's going to be the leader of our clan." _The guard thought to himself as he saw the boy walk off in the distance with his moogle.

Noctis walked through a quiet road in Konoha seeing very little people passing through. He eventually reached the park as he saw other children playing there. Noctis sat on the swing seat and started to rock back and forth slowly. He was at peace with his stuffed toy right beside him named Kupo. 

The other children eyed the unusual gloomy boy and whispered things about him in each others ear. Noctis didn't seem to care but accepted the fact that he was an outcast from society. As time passed, one by one, the children disappeared and went home until Noctis was left alone at the park. It was strange, the setting sun seemed to glow a different colour, it was white and it seemed to shine on Noctis mainly. Suddenly the wind whispered into his ear, *"Your time is coming..."* It seemed like the whisper came behind him but the voice was so faint he could not tell who it could have been.

The boy suddenly looked behind him to see someone familiar. It was a bearded man who he had seen only once every several months for short times. It was the person who had been out of the country for long periods of time. It was his father...

~To be continued~


----------



## River Song (Aug 19, 2011)

*Hotaru*

They walked down the hallway, in the direction of Koji?s room ,the opposite end of the house as Hotaru?s. He hadn?t ventured down this way often, there was not much to behold, the room wasn?t spectacular and the nodachi wielding bastard had taken away anything for Hotaru to experiment on. 
Sieferoth Almslay was at the top of the ?I?m going to kill someday? followed closely by his sister and then after that it goes into people that didn?t matter, the Kaguya boy because honestly  he could easily be replaced.

While listing the numerous ways to cause osteoporosis, that would be good to put the Kaguya in his place, he mentally noted to develop a jutsu based on that.  The boy that he was currently thinking of publicly executing spoke to him.

" Great! It's the shitty doctor again. Have you come to rearrage my bone in the wrong place again. "

He smirked ?I?m giving you one warning, the last person that I decided to kill is now dead and holl9ow and unless you wish t come to the same fate I suggest you keep it civil. I do not take crap from an inexperienced shit stirrer. Remember who?s house you are in, it may have some surprises?

He entered the elevator with the other, his agile five foot four frame fit perfectly in the cramped elevator. They descended, and Hotaru closed his eyes trying to work out formulae that he had been working on before his visitors arrived, he needed to know the bone mineral density before reducing it if he wanted to cause osteoporosis, well he didn?t need to but it would make his experiments all the more accurate. Perhaps using his medical chakra he could manipulate the BMD, his thoughts were cut short as they exited the elevator.

He wished to leave Thalia alone to talk to Xemnas and he felt she wanted too, they may not outwardly show it but Thalia and Hotaru were close, it was hard not to be when you know the chances are you?ll be seeing them for the rest of eternity, both being immortal had braught them together, neither of them acknowledged it or even showed it but they knew they would always support each other, directly or indirectly.

He eyed the Kaguya waiting for him to slip up, all the while still performing necessary calculations in his head, the puppets mind was a great thing he could run up to three trains of thought at once, of course to be accurate he would have to focus only on one, like when he was fighting.

He listened to the question of bringing the bastard of a snake back, would Hotaru, yes he would and could if he still had the body, He could not necessarily bring him back in the way the others want him back though, if he could do that he would. 

He spoke to Xemnas directly for the first time ?We do not seek to bring the murderous snake back, we must accept that he has at least found some sort of peace, it would be wrong to take him away from that, what we shall seek though is revenge, revenge for many things and to many people but we will seek revenge? he had said many people and that was true but at the top of the list was the one winged angel, he had started to despise all angels, Sieferoth, the angels of Fuzen, Kora, all of them brought nothing but bad things to Hotaru, in fact he epected the angels to find him any day now, probably when he was out collecting fresh ?ingredients?.


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki: Liquid Time Arc*​
“Ha!”

The moon, the bright moon, oh how it shined beautifully in the night, and the stars complimented it with their twinkles and the way shined. Tonight, oh how beautiful tonight was, even though the lights from the building were huge and bright in their own way. But neither the buildings nor the people below, that were minding their own business and going about their own lives, are our main characters. Oh no, our main characters are upon the rooftop of a certain building.

“Ha!”

The building right next to the BP is where our story begin and also ends…

“Ha…”

Where it ends, on the 4th floor lived a girl and a boy, the girl a young 17 year old, almost finishing up her senior year in high school and the boy, oh, he was her best friend. They had been with each other since middle school, but as like always fate has different path ways.  But sometimes we can fight fate and win what we most desire…

And so the girl on the fourth floor did…

“…Haa…”

The blood that poured on the ground was a result of her failure, the destined path of the boy was set and another had bonded. Causing her fight to effect more than one, not knowing the bomb she was playing with.  And now on the bomb that went off, was the result of the girls struggling. On the rooftop of the building next to the BP gas station, the moon shined beautifully…

And on that same roof blood began to pool out of a body, the body that was torn apart from the neck down. The wounds of the body were jagged yet deep; this wasn’t the work of a serial killer but someone that was new and fresh to killing. The amateur blade work that had sliced the neck of the body resulting in massive blood loss was amateur but still good enough to cause death…

The person who was now standing over the body was innocent, but love corrupted her. Yet now her face was wretched with disgust as she looked down at the body. 

“I knew it…” the femine voice that belong to the person who was now covered in the blood of the body she ripped opened

“You could never carry life….”


----------



## River Song (Aug 19, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

The ending, she watched Shiori?s body plunge down the mountain side, she felt for the woman as the blood painted the pure white snow that surrounded them, putting her feelings behind the mental wall that separated her from her other side she began to look around, Baihumon was still there now staring directly at Rika.

There was really nothing to say between the two, he gave her a glance and disappeared into a puff of smoke, she would have the summoning scroll Tattooed onto her arm, she already had one tattoo, five stars on her left ankle, she wasn?t much into piercings though, she had her ears pierced and that was it.

She walked into the pseudo camp Shiori had set up, just a small tent with a put out fire beside it, the green canvas looked like it was going to buckle under the weight of the snow, she crawled into it, there was a small locked chest and various books on various topics, there were one?s on Genjutsu, ones on the branded it seemed she had been jotting down patrol schedules, those were useless now, Kora would of had them re-arranged now that she knew where Shiori had been hiding.

There was one that stood out though it was the bingo book, it had three names underlined: Thalia warholic, Tifa Warholic and Hotaru, Rika even though she was not an angel was required to know these faces or rather in her case characteristics and capture on sight or smell or one of the alternatives, why would she single out those ones though.

She put any of the suspicious books into her bags, she picked the lock on the jewellery box, it was pictures of Kora and Shiori also of a small boy black hair framing his five year old face, Rika did not know that though and at the bottom there were to tickets for a ferry to the land of wind.

As a last gift she had arranged there travel back to Fuzen, Rika against her will let a single tear drop fall from her eye 

*~End of the seven trials arc~*


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki Liquid Time Arc:*​
_April 5th, 12:34 pm, Noon
Endless Valley High_

A young girl was sitting in the classroom; the bright afternoon sun was shining in the room.  The young girl smiled as she looked out the window, but not because the weather was nice, or that the teacher passed out the test and she got an A.  No, nothing likes that and yet the girl was smiling as she tried to hide her face in the book in front of her?

Her body inched into the chair as her eyes glided over to the person who was sitting right beside her. Thank God, thank him for those double desks that held two people. She silently thanked him everytime that she had the chance as her eyes glided over to the boy beside her. Her heart acting weird, beating into her chest like that of a loud drum?

Koiji Kazama?

The girls eyes found their way right back to the boys form, his white hair and his deep grey eyes. The way his face was molded made the girl gasp a bit sometimes, but as she looked at him she noted that his uniform was freshly pressed and it fit him perfectly, leaving enough room for him to breath but still not enough where it came off baggy

Bring Bring

The girl jumped up a bit but then her eyes followed the boy who got up, he looked at her for a moment before smiling?

?See ya later Kei Aosuki?? he said as he grabbed his bag and books that was sitting on the desk, Kei nodded back at him

?Yes?Um, see you in Worlds History?? Kei said before turning back to the window, her heart was beating out of her chest, but as she was turned to the window she didn?t know the boy face went red and he was rushing out?

A few seconds passed?

?Damn that was bad?? another girl voice said as she walked up to Kei desk, Rika, her adopted sister that Kei shared her secrets to. Kei sighed, ?You still haven?t said anything to him yet he sits next to you every day!?

Kei sighed as she got up and grabbed her bag and books, Rika smiled

?Idiot!? she laughed

?Leave the girl alone, he must more pure than you!? another male voice said that made Rika jump a bit, who belong to no other than Kei friend, Noctis


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

*Vanitas*
_Pride and Power!!Looming Darkness!?!?!?_​

"To save those that cannot be saved: That is the code........That over there..is my victory....."

?HAI!!!!? An earth-shattering roar booms from his loins as he rips his hand out of the charred right side of Setsuko Shirou. He let?s out this war cry not to assert the fact this is his victory but because his body is wrought with bloodlust and battle. Vanitas drops to his knees as he begins to fade. Too many injuries to count blood streaming down his brow, the taste of iron in his mouth, and a throbbing in his head. The sensation of the kicked up sand on his face finally sets in as he brings his hand to his face. He is unmasked as a result of his battle with Setsuko Shirou.

*Kukukuku*

He turns wildly from his left to his right as he observes the battlefield. Taking in the full view of the area he sees Sanu and another boy with dark hair who is about his age. The reality sets in that they have seen him without his mask now?

Vanitas looks down toward Shirou who lay there broken and beaten from their magnificent battle.

?To save those that cannot be saved?  That?s very idealistic and noble but it?s na?ve. I don?t expect any better from the likes of you though. Love, hate, right, or wrong they are all illusions that crumble before two singular realities of this world, Pride and Power.? Vanitas never looked Shirou directly in the eyes; he just spoke and knew the other boy was listening. 

*SPLAT*

Vanitas began to hack and cough profusely hunching over as blood ran from his mouth splattering on the floor.

?Seeing you lying there with a hole in your chest. That is my victory Boy Born Under a Star of Purity. I take pride in my inability to surrender, I take pride in my power!? 

The room began to spin around as a feeling of weakness began to creep into Vanitas. As though he was fading. He landed beside Shirou but he had not passed out quite yet. 

?Something is coming. It can even make someone like me feel despair with it?s monstrous power. You will be forced to fight in the battle to come because it is your destiny. I am the bad guy of our sordid little tale and I'm not relinquishing my top billing. If you stand in my way I?ll kill you?? 

A courageous battle was fought in the Kazekage?s manor. The champions of good and evil met with each vetting their own personal victory. However in the shadows a much darker force was watching them from a world away with great intrigue?
---

*Vanitas/Shinosuke*
_Tea Time_​
Shinosuke and Vanitas both looked on at Kei with bewilderment both of them surprised by how fiercely she was defending Vanitas. It didn?t sit well with Shinosuke one bit but the prospect of coming to blows with Kei was far more unsettling. He wanted her to be safe but she seemed to be repeating a cycle of mistakes? This was exactly how she was three years ago with that Koji kid and now she had taken up with this terrorist or masked vigilante. It really was semantics because either way the kid was on the wrong side of the law. He just appeared out of nowhere and had been making a name for himself by attacking Branded bases, temples, Mugenshi strongholds, and even some under the banner of Fuzenkagure. 20 million ryo isn?t chump change and this kid had a high bounty on him. It was ten times what Kei?s was?

?Kei you need to seriously think about what you?re doing. Things didn?t turn out so well the last time you fell for a guy like this. You nearly got yourself killed and you were a wreck afterward. You may not be the girl I use to push around on the swing or the one who would make me come to your little tea parties, but that doesn?t mean I have to stop looking out for you. It only means I can?t make your decisions for you.? Shinosuke began to walk forward Kei?s lightning dancing around his form. The charge and voltage of her lightning had grown a lot in her three years on the road. She had a fierce look on her face that was almost threatening to even Shinosuke. The whole vibe of the situation was very tense.

?You use to have tea parties? What did she make you wear dresses too buddy?? Vanitas couldn?t stifle his laughter, which drew a glare from Shinosuke who only got ever closer to the two of them. He stood right in front of Kei but kept his Sharingan trained on Vanitas. It looked like everything was about to come to a head?

?No I didn?t dress up we made Kyo do that.? Shinosuke smiled wryly at the two as he grabbed Kei by the front of her shirt and wrapped his arms around her. 

?Three years and you would think I would get a hug or a how are you? Did you forget your manners when you went off with that old kook? I've been wrapped around your finger since I saw those baby blue eyes the day you were born. It's funny you are only a bit older than I was when you were born, but it would seem you've finally found something to protect. I'm going to let you go this time. But next time I see you we'll have another tea party. For old time's sake. We can make Kyo dress up in his sailor suit for old times sake.?
---


*Xemnas*

The old man stood their contemplating the answers of Thalia and then Hotaru as he decided to speak up as well. The fact was that despite being forced to join Shouri this was the time where Koji had come the closest to gaining some semblance of a normal life. He had people that cared about him that almost counted as friends, and now even in his second life he worked to protect Thalia whilst keeping her at arm?s length. He knew Vanitas hated the comparisons but they were inevitable?

?My grandchild took his own life but in light of everything happening do you think he is at peace, puppetmaster? Knowing him do you think he wants to sit on the sidelines and watch all of us struggle, that he doesn?t want his own revenge on Seiferoth or Peacecraft?? Xemnas knew he was getting too emotional but he was angry that things had to play out this way and that he constantly had to talk in riddles and come off as far more manipulative. However if he did not manipulate them then his goal would not come to be.

?I?ve lived for nearly a hundred years and I have seen a great many things. Nothing in this world is impossible. I mean look at yourselves, you are both immortal? I miss Koji dearly. He was the most insolent and rebellious of our clan but if given a chance he would have become a powerful Shinobi. He might have grown up and matured a little, but we will never see that now will we unless? No no you said you didn?t want to hear anything foolish. So why fill your heads with maybes??


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2011)

_*Kei Aosuki Liquid Time Arc:*_​
_April 5th, 12:53 pm, Noon
Endless Valley High_

?So you haven?t even talk to the dude??

Noctis asked as he sat down at the table of the classroom right in front of Kei, it was lunch and Rika and Noctis always ate lunch with Kei. She was a shy girl, innocent at heart, nothing wrong at all, not even the slight hatred of family that all teenagers seemed to have. No, Kei wasn?t like that at all, she loved and cared for most but she was shy.  But she had many admirers despite her shy personality?

?It?s not like that!? Kei little voice yelped a bit before blushing and grabbing the little fruit pouch and sipping it slightly

Noctis, swip his hair back as he laughed and took a bite out of his sandwich, Rika leaned next to Kei as she grabbed a chip.

?Hey you want to know something cool?? Rika said as she took a bite out of her chip, Kei smiled and nodded her head, ?So I was searching the internet for the past couple of months~?

?Oh god?? Noctis groaned, knowing that Rika loved curses and blessings, those things witches did. But more importantly she loved urban legends, ?You know you need to stay away from myspace!?

?Fuck off Noctis, this one is true!? Rika said as she frowned at him, only causing him to roll his eyes, ?And plus who the hell still have a myspace? I was on this forum right!? Rika turned and looked over at Kei this time, ?You take a picture of your crush without his knowledge and use it as your wallpaper for three days without anyone finding out and that person will fall in love with you!?

?

Silence, Kei was seriously debating what Rika said before shaking her head, ?That is just plan crazy?? Kei said

?Good thing you are sane Kei?? Noctis said as his eyes narrowed 

Rika mouth gaped open, ?It works I swear! I got Noctis with it!?

_Click?_

Kei peaked up?

_Click?_

?Whats wrong?? Noctis asked, ?Can?t stand the crazy???

?Oh shut the hell up!? Rika yelled

Kei shook it off as it got silent, ?No?Its nothing?? Kei said, ?Um?So you want me to try it?? The clicking noise that Kei threw off, oh how she knew that the wheels of fate were finally turning for her. Oh how if she only knew that from here on out that her future was going to be a dark one?

Because when the wheels of fate start turning?

It stops for no one?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen/ Braule Ranen*

As Sanu walked away saying his last words to Noctis, he could not bare the fact that Sanu has given into the darkness. Noctis still couldn't do anything to help, being a leader was about helping others in need but even that was to hard to accomplish. The clashing between Shirou and the masked boy was heard loud and clear. "Sanu, I'll come for you later. I don't give a shit about what you have to say. Friendship is much more important than some bullshit prophecy or anything else." Noctis looked at Sanu walking away. "I started to realize that when I met Kei...... I'm coming to help Shirou, but not only you.... Sanu as well!"

With that said, Noctis dashed towards the two individuals in the distance completely ignoring Sanu's warnings and ultimatums and completely ignoring his severe injury on his shoulder all for the price of saving his friends. "Noctis! Your in no condition to fight!" Braule yelled at him but started to follow behind him. 

As Noctis approached closer and closer to the battlezone, he saw both Shirou and the boy lay on the ground. Noctis dashed even faster knowing that Shirou could possibly be on the verge of death. Noctis saw both the individuals laying beside each other, more importantly he focused on Shirou's situation. There had been a huge hole in his chest and he had been losing alot of blood.

Noctis had no knowledge of Medical Ninjutsu but he knew had to take Shirou back to Fuzenkagure ASAP. "Shirou.... Come on. We have to get you back to Fuzenkagure quickly!" Noctis couldn't do much to physically take him back with his shoulder severely injured. Braule arrived right behind him seeing the two lying on the ground almost lifeless. "Is this the boy you assisted you in Suna?" Braule asked as he pointed to Shirou.

Noctis knelt down beside him and nodded, "Father, we don't have much time. We have to get him to a hospital quick!" Braule understood and took out the same summoning scroll he used with his fight against Clarissa. He bit his thumb and initiated the summoning process. A gigantic phoenix suddenly appeared in the sky, "Summoned me again so soon? Is this a real emergency?" The phoenix known as Drahnei telepathically spoke to Braule. 


"Yes, this individual is in a deathly state, we need to fly back to Fuzenkagure to get him to a hospital. Forgive me if you don't not take this as a emergency but letting others dying when we know we can help him survive sounds dire to me." Braule had spoke in his mind communicating to the Phoenix. "Very well then." The phoenix landed onto the ground right underneath Noctis and the two defeated individuals. 

Braule lifted the longed hair boy known as Shirou with his hands and set him onto the Phoenix's back. He looked at the once masked but now unnmasked boy out of pity. "There is no point in leaving him here to die, he might be a witness of what happened in Suna. So we are taking him back as well for interrogation." Braule spoke clearly to Noctis. The prince could not agree with what his father had said. "What if he attacks Shirou again?! We are lucky to find both of them defeated, but next time might be even worse!" Noctis spoke in anger towards his father. "I will make sure that both of these boys are seperated from each other. I promise." Braule spoke kindly to his son. Noctis trusted his father's words but he had doubts, he doesn't know anything about this prophecy that Sanu mentioned earlier and he doesn't know anything about the boy who attacked Shirou.


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She didn't say anything, she was still trying to calm herself down from getting at her uncle. She cared about him, a lot, and it kind of hurt her yelling at him like that. But her sin, her sin against Koji, she was going to repair it all. Some how or some way, she was going to be there for Vanitas. Even if it cost her life, she wouldn't mind it...

But still, her eyes drifted to Vanitas who was laughing at the tea party....

Yet...

Was he her Koji?

Kei eyes lowered until she was in shock, Shinosuke had grabbed her and pulled her into a hug. At first she struggled a bit, thinking he was going to attack her but soon she understood and slowly relaxed. She was really being a child against her uncle and her mother...

But this was going to be her last mistake against her family, before she began to live her life for herself...

Kei wrapped her arms around her uncle,"I am nothing but a teen, I am going to make a mistakes.."Kei said as she nuzzled into his shirt,"Koji...Koji...I had abandon him, I never trusted him and yet even then I promised I never forget him. My own destruction is because of my own hands.."

Kei moved out of his arms and looked at Vanitas...

"Vanitas is Vanitas and Koji is Koji..."Kei said,"I failed Koji...But I won't fail Vanitas or you...Uncle..."

She laughed a bit,"When I see you again, I would absolutely love that."


----------



## Narancia (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - liquid time*
Despair as a Shinigami​
Ronald was dumbfounded by what he had just heard from Sanu. The fact was he was using jutsu only a shinigami should be using. Humans as far as he knew couldn't possibly hope to use Shi Zairyo without immediate death. A sudden thought had popped into ronalds head and there it was the reason he was there. He began to shake and sweat purfusely as he began to remember and it looked to Sanu like he was twitching in fear of something.

_SHIT! Is this the boy tsuba-sensei told me to come and get for training! Oh shit I have to go to confirm this if I kill him and he ends up being the boy........_

The strange shinigami gulped before disappearing into a fade of black. It had looked like a portal had opened and been used to teleport him somewhere. Sanu felt messed up and beaten as his cloak disappeared as well. He looked around trying to figure out what the hell just happened and why he was saved. His head throbbed and he really wanted to take a rest but he struggled and moved on. He had wanted to get to the person he felt in a while yet he fell into the land of dreams before he could even move any longer.

*A Few Hours Later......*

Sanu awoke his headache turned from horrendous to gone. He was really amazed at the healing factors within his body to be able to do such a thing. As he rose up he began to move forward picking up the pace he once had whle traveling from Fuzengakure. He needed to find himself a way back to whatever was calling him. To the feeling he had inside that he needed to get to someone fast.  He used his Shunshin no jutsu to appear a great distance away. It shocked the kaguya to realize the feeling he had was in Sunagakure. As he shunshin'd he appeared inside the Kazekage manor everyone was still there. Yet the scene had changed to one of pure blood and devastation. As Sanu inched closer Noctis and Braule seemed to have wanted to pick Vanitas up. Out of pure reaction Sanu fired a Digital Shrapnel at them.

" Touch him and I'll kill you "

-------------------------------------------------------

*Kaguya Sanu*

This feeling he had inside while in Koji's room had awoken his memory again. The boy, the masked boy known as Vanitas gave him the same feeling inside. He connected the two thoughts and was overwhelmed by the discovery. It had made so much sense as to why Vanitas fought so hard for her and was willing to die. I was so obvious but everyone else seemed to be oblivious of there very idea. It made Sanu's heart rench even more to think he was walking around with that very same person who was now heartless. It scared him beyond what he had ever know he wanted to know what happened and why the boy was still alive.

_So that's why gramps is here and screwing with her. He knew about Vanits all along I bet he even did it to him too. This whole war must be something that might end us all. I don't wanna be in this conflict but I guess I have too for the sake of the people I need too protect. But who do I have to protect but Jade....no the children. The village that me and jade wish to build I guess I gotta fight in order to live._

Sanu had made his decision and was adamant about how it would be concluded. Victory was all he wished for and if he had too die he'd take the bastard who'd kill him with him. 

" Gramps, why do you keep saying I'm like him. This man known as Koji Kazama. I can feel it the very darkness that once resided here isn't gone. Is it because of me that I can still feel his place's loneliness and sadness. The self-hatred the loathing and the doubt pressuring my very soul. Don't you feel it in here too please tell me I'm not the only one who feels like none of what you both say will matter in the end. Or should I say it won't matter to me seeing as I'm a pwn in this game a tiny little maggot that will be trampled over once you both begin this war. "

The sandess he felt had changed his voice a bit. The sounds he was projecting off the walls almost seemed as if Koji himself was speaking. Yet it was all due to the sadness Sanu felt in his heart he needed it to be heard even if ignored.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 19, 2011)

*Shirou Setsuko*
_The Ways of Light and Darkness_

His body slumped over and fell face first into the ground. It didn't hurt much, the boy was alright feeling the numbness spreading through his body. The pain throbbing on the side of his chest was still there though, reminding him of his choice. It was the choice he would stick by even if he was put on a piece of wood and stabbed a hundred times. That was the kind of road Shirou had driven on ever since.

His forehead was keeping his head at balance, not letting his mouth taste the dirt. Yes, Shirou had lost the battle but doing so allowed him to regain himself. This person that declared himself the victory was overly joyed at the Saint's defeat. The cat-eared boy wondered, just how much did this battle that now only seem like a waste of time to Shirou look like to him. Was the masked foe really so strung up about this foreshadowing known as destiny?

"...So that's the path you've taken, Evil Star? Is that your reality? Pride and power, I once lived by such a life. I went by a different name back then. Yes, I stood at the top of everything, allowing my already foretold destiny to bring me everything this world had to offer. To gain the same glory that my ancestors once had in their life times. I had fully accepted my glorious birthright for what it was, the problems of others and the people around me didn't affect me one bit. And even if it did, I knew that my tale would involve them being just fine. I was loved, I was praised, but most of all I was worshiped. Not once did I know of the existence of hate and anguish in my life. Yes, you could truly say I lived a life filled with nothing but light. Then all of that crumbled. Soon enough the people that worshiped me as a god perished, they were all taken away by my birthright. The ones I didn't know I loved, the ones I didn't I cared for all vanished for the sake of the light that enveloped me. Put their own beautiful lives to an end all for the sake of the holy one that was amongst them. I cursed my existence, I cursed everything, but most of all I cursed fate. And if there is a god then I cursed him as well. Why was I the only one that was sacred? Why was I the only chosen one? If we were truly loved then we all should have been enveloped in holy light. Why couldn't everyone be saved? I welcomed any hate into my life. If there was any malice for me I accepted it willingly. So I decided....if destiny had decided the deaths of people. Then I myself would save those people who had already been decided to be killed off. That is my path, an alternative light."

Shirou managed to speak this as his lunges coughed out red fluids. His face still turned towards the floor. Yet he could still probably imagine just what expression his enemy was making. To the side he could hear repeated footsteps. Looking over there, he could tell it was Noctis. The Saint showed no change in emotion, only waiting for his supposed comrade.

"Of course, all that I've told you probably seems meaningless. I don't blame you. If you told me your life's story right now I would only take interest in things that related to me. I don't know if you hate me because of the Evil Star, or hate me because of some grudge. But know this, I've been waiting for people like you to despise me. Don't let this one victory satisfy you. This battle here means nothing to me. I'm not so weak as to give into to destiny. Your path will only lead you to self destruction........but...if you happen to bring Kei Aosuki into your own foolish choices.....*I'll cut you to pieces, no matter who cries for you or begs me. I'll reveal the true cruelty of the light.* Whatever you say is coming..I'll take care of it myself, this path that I have taken only fits one person."

The Boy Born Under the Star of Purity finishes, allowing Noctis to take him. Coughing up piles of blood from his mouth. Soon enough he sees a boy fly pass and snatch the masked boy away before Noctis's companion can grab him. He can see where this is going to lead to. "Let them go." the Saint simply says, assuming that the boy must be an alley of the Boy Born Under an Evil Star. This surely..wasn't going to be the last time they meet..


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

*Uchiha Shinosuke/Vanitas*

Shin listened to Kei as she lamented how she was young and would make mistakes, and how she had let Koji down. But Koji was the failure of Shinosuke and no one elses. He was supposed to be the boy’s sensei and he had not kept a tight enough hold on him. He pushed Koji too hard and too far so he drifted from him and left his team…

“Kei… you did everything you could for Koji. He was a very troubled boy who was reckless and impudent. Still he had a lot of spunk and knew how to take a punch. I was proud to be his sensei for the short time I knew him, but because I was his sensei the failure rests on me.” Shinosuke broke his embrace with Kei and stepped back eying Vanitas evilly. The difference in height between the two was a handful of inches. Vanitas standing pat at 5’10 but Shinosuke being a fully-grown man was even taller at 6’2 so he was sort of looking down at Vanitas.

“My niece can take care of herself but you seem to know that… I don’t like you kid. You give me bad vibes and well you look like you’re not much of a thinker. My niece is the one who probably looks out for you. She has a good head on her shoulders and a caring heart…”Vanitas thought back to the time at the tower in Suna when Kei came to save him and Ikuto. Right now she was protecting him again, she really wasn’t the classic damsel in distress she was a classic heroine.

“Kei Aosuki has saved my life on more than one occasion. She is one of the fiercest warriors I’ve ever seen in action… And I need her…” Vanitas was not comfortable admitting something like that allowed, but it was the truth. He had come to lean and depend on Kei more than he ever wanted but she had more than proven she could handle the challenge.

“You almost remind me of a snot nosed little brat I use to know. He didn’t have your humility though. Don’t take this as a blessing either. I don’t want you getting impure thoughts about my niece. I’ll kill you… I’m going to visit your mother. I’m sure I’ll see you again.” Uchiha Shinosuke kissed Kei on the forehead then vanished from their sight heading off presumably to go meet with Taiyou Minami. Vanitas and Kei were left there and he had no clue what to say to her after his admission. But for some reason the words of his enemy permeated through. He wasn’t afraid of the threat he was afraid of his foe being right…

_Your path will only lead you to self destruction........but...if you happen to bring Kei Aosuki into your own foolish choices.....*I'll cut you to pieces, no matter who cries for you or begs me. I'll reveal the true cruelty of the light.*_


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2011)

_*Kei Aosuki Liquid Time Arc:*_​_
April 5th, 2:00 pm, Noon
Endless Valley High: Track Field_

Take a picture and the one you love will be yours in three days?

Kei couldn?t believe what she was told; the internet was a bold an interesting place, even Kei found herself sucked into the world. Kei smiled as she remembered days where she would do nothing but be on the forums chatting with friends. Yet, what was real and what was fake was hard to tell, Kei sighed as she looked at her phone, a simple Nokia phone with picture taking ability?

The sun, oh how annoying it got sometimes yet some people couldn?t operate at night. 

_*?Go Koji!? *_a voice had yelled causing Kei to shot up, as she was sitting on a bench someone Kei knew since birth was standing in her gym clothes before turning around and seeing Kei, ?Kei??

Kei got up and made her way down from the bleachers, her hair was up in a high ponytail and she was wearing a white shirt and gym shorts just like any other girl.

?Thalia?? Kei said as she neared her cousin, ?How have you been?? she asked, the girl smiled a bit

?Good, oh wait give me a minute I promise him I would cheer for him!? Thalia said as she turned around and began to cheer on Koji, Kei was always jealous of her cousin. She was much more outgoing than Kei was, but at the same time her mother wasn?t a business woman nor was her father. But Thalia mother was a close to friend to her mother and with that they were cousins?

Kei turned away from Thalia as she yelled from for Koji, Kei felt her voice make a little eep, but something stopped her from yelling as Koji ran and ran, gaining the attention of everyone around him. The boy turned around as sweat drenched his shirt making Kei blush as they locked eyes, he began to jog towards him..

And that?s when it hit her?

His smell, a deep earthy auroma that made something inside her quake as he neared her. He smiled at her and she could only give him a grin?

?Yo Thalia you saw that?!? he asked as he looked at the girl

Thalia just rolled her eyes, ?I smoked them all!? Koji said as he was taking deep breaths before looking over to Kei

Kei smiled, she had to say something, ?You looked really good out there?? Kei said before instantly turning her face around, did she actually say that? Oh goodness she didn?t come off weird Kei looked at Koji and his face was red. Was he running to hard?

?Really?? he asked before walking up to her, ?You were watching me?? he asked 

Kei nodded, ?Its kinda hard not too?? she said slowly taking one step back, he was so different from her and it made her almost?Bashful?

?Hey Koji, I have volley ball practice?I can?t go to the store with you tonight?? Thalia said, ?Kei you have nothing better to do right? Can you take my place?? she asked

Kei heart almost jumped out of her chest, ?If its?Okay with him?? her blush was so apparent on her face she was looking down

?Of course!? Koji almost answered quickly ?Can you?!? 

Kei nodded as she blushed, ?Yes?My mother isn?t home tonight?I have time to spare??

*Click?
Click?*

Words and feelings sometimes intertwine and sometimes they don?t. Sometimes a person can give out their whole heart over one word and sometimes they talk riddles around your head?

Or maybe someone words might be the opposite of what they actually want, what they actually desire?.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen/ Braule Ranen*

Sanu appeared out of nowhere in attempt to take the boy's body. He shot a bone bullet at Braule only to be easily stopped by his crystals. "Are you testing me, Kaguya?" Braule at stated boldy seeing through the invisible crystals at him. "Sanu! What do you intend to do?!" Noctis had yelled from the Phoenix's back. Braule could kill him in an instant but he was restricted from harming him severely being Noctis's companion.

Sanu quickly dashed towards the boy's body and grabbed it only to escape at a fast speed. Braule was about to chase after him until Shirou had warned him not to. Noctis saw that more blood came from his mouth. "Father, forget them... We need to save Shirou first!" Noctis had yelled. Braule understood the situation and turned his back facing the phoenix. "How idiotic of me to forget this boy. Forgive me. Let us return to Fuzenkagure at once then." Braule got onto the Phoenix as it lifted from the ground.

"The branded have struck hard tonight, if I hadn't come I would not have gather the information about their high ranking. Clarissa Giostuchi, enjoy your time on earth, but I vow that I will restore my clan's freedom piece by piece by first defeating you!"  Braule thought in his head as the Phoenix started to take flight towards Fuzenkagure.

"Shirou, I don't know what your conflict is with Sanu, but I'm going to help you both with all I can." Noctis looked at Sanu as he rested. Before Noctis knew it, Fuzenkagure was visible in the distance. The Phoenix landed in front of the Fuzen Hospital and Braule jumped down with Shirou in his hands rushing into the hospital. Noctis followed behind them with his wounded shoulder. Braule had made the right necessities to have Shirou be taken in by the medical ninja for immediate surgery as Noctis was taken in to get his shoulder checked.


----------



## River Song (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kora*

What had Peacecraft done, she was flying though the air, moving at 60 miles per second, the images moved below her in a blur that she could barely comprehend. She had left Kumo minutes ago and the sea was turning into the green shrubbery of the Land of Fire, she had only been to Konoha twice since the Branded?s reign had began, she tended to stay away from a large gathering of people.

She flew forward, thinking of how to approach his, she could petition the help of Gin or Lilith and take back Kusa but, Gin was one of their secrets so that was out. She glided down the lights of Konoha were bright, almost like traffic signal waving her down, she dropped into a dive aiming for the top of the Hokage?s mansion.

Landing with an inaudible thud guns we raised to her, of course top security a she sighed, almost useable Kora moved around taking the guns away, much too fast for them to comprehend, they were quite inexperienced to be guarding the mansion, she thought to herself, maybe they were training new ones, once each of the men had their Toys taken away. Then remembering something she should of probably done first, taking out her idea she pronounced 

?Korasa Hato: security clearance 2.A?

Moving quickly to the staircase she descended it , coming to the Hokage?s main room she addressed the woman infront of her ?Good evening Clarissa.?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu*
" The Unmasking "​
Sanu couldn't have cared less about Noctis or the man who was with him. Both of them were becoming and eye sore and a down right annoyance to be within even a mile of there proximities. Sanu molded his chakra and within that instance of time he was gone from the kazekages manor. It was the shunshin no jutsu the abilities of shunshin had amazed Sanu to the point he wished to master the technique and hold the title of Sanu "Of The Body Flicker". As he fled from Sunagakure with his leader hunched over his shoulder he couldn't help himself. His thoughts became jumbled with the timing of everything that had happened.

_Why did I come back for him? What,what possessed me to even care? He's our leader but he failed us and the mission. But even so inside I felt the need to come get him like letting him just die would haunt me forever. Vanitas what is this that you've done to me....why do I even care about you?_

His thoughts floated by as he was now a fair distance away from sunagakure. The shunshin had allowed him to escape the branded village almost unscathed. Yet he still moved on further feeling that not even staying in the desert would cover there escape. As he jumped from the sand covered terrain to a much more suitable land he stopped tired from the extension of chakra to go from such a distance. The kaguya boy had concern in his eyes as he set the masked boy on the ground. Vanitas seemed to be hurt in such and extreme fashion even his strange suit bore wounds from the battle that had preceeded Sanu's appearance.

BA DUMP! BA DUMP! BA DUMP!

Sanu's heart began to race as he looked at his fearless leaders beaten body. The mask was cracked showing a semblance of a face underneath it. The Kaguya grabbed at the helmet as he gripped it the suit seemed to respond to his very touch. It unlocked at the sides the jaw metal fell away as it opened automatically. Shock struck Sanu's heart as he looked at the face of his leader. He had seen his face before yet he couldn't remember were. Vanitas looked so pale that Sanu pressed his palm along his face to see if he was still alive. He looked like Xemnas a little bit there hair color was matched to a tee. Yet he also looked like Sanu as if peering into the face of his future self.

Sanu pulled Vanitas to a stream as far as he could comfortably. He didn't want to hurt him anymore then he had already been hurt. Sanu ripped a piece of cloth from his clothing before using his katon in a weaker state to start a fire. He placed the wet clothe over vanitas slowly wiping away the blood on his lips before wrenching it and allowing him to rest. This was weird for Sanu he had never wanted or needed to take care of someone in his life yet he couldn't ignore this feeling inside. It was love but a love he had experienced before but not with jade. A love he couldn't explain correctly but he had it in his heart as soon as he saw the boys face.

Vanitas awoke jolting upward in and almost tombstonish style. He looked around before his eyes settled on Sanu. He saw the pieces of his mask lying around him. Before he could speak a pain arouse from his sudden movement. Sanu pulled the boys body to lean it towards a tree. They stared at each other Sanu still had the same concern in his eyes while Vanitas' were emotionless. Yet a twinkle of hope displayed it self within Vanitas' eyes Sanu thought it was and illusion but a look of warmth was thought to have been seen before disappearing. Happiness bubbled within Sanu as he smiled in a way he had only shown his love jade a smile showing he was truly happy. ~


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2011)

_*Kei Aosuki
Shield and Weapon*_​
Kei slowly wished that nothing changed; she slowly wished that God would rewind time and let her go back to her child hood. Were the most thing she lied about was the way she felt about Kyo when he wore those dresses to make her happy. But now life had piled up and she became a woman, Kei watched as her brother and uncle disappeared, along with her new found sister in law?

Kei turned sharply to Vanitas, ?Do you know what you were doing!?? she began,?Don?t you know my brother is an angel, he could called the whole task force and nuked your stupid ass! Do you know how much it would effect our plan!? I don?t care if you are facing an identity crisis or in love with Lyra, the fact of the matter is?.?

Kei voice warmed and her eyes showed off what she would often do to Koji, ?I wouldn?t know what to do without you, you fool?? she said as she stepped forward, ?You idiot?You big big idiot?I was almost scared that my uncle would make a new hole where your heart suppose to be---?

That was right?

Vanitas didn?t have an heart beat

But it made Kei even more upset, she grabbed his hand and place it in the middle of her chest where her heart was. The beating, was what ever left of Koji as she remembered him, but Vanitas?Vanitas didn?t want to talk about it. He never came close to telling her or showing her about what behind the mask. Kei closed her eyes as she felt a jolt hit her heart

?You feel that?? she asked as she looked down at his hand, ?No matter what you say you have a heart and its right here?And as it resides in me, I?ll be your weapon and shield and strike down anyone that dares to harm you, so please??

Kei took Vanitas hand and let it glide up to her face, ?Be more considerate of your actions..? Kei said as her face blushed and she kissed the palm of his hand

?Please use me as you see fit, abuse me if it pleases you?? Kei said,?Just?Just don?t leave me??


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 19, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* (_Liquid Time_)
_~Lost Chapters Arc~_

His father had appeared before him with a smile on his face. This was a rare moment where Noctis felt a bit cheerful, his father was here for him to hug and love. But what brought him down was that he was never there for him in his time of need before. Nonetheless Noctis got off the swing set and ran towards his father dragging his stuffed moogle on the ground. 

He held tight onto his father's leg with all his might thinking that he would not leave him again for another long period of time. _"Father... you're finally back!"_ Noctis cried as his father patted his son's head._ "Yes, I missed you quite so, Noctis. I'm sorry but I have to leave again soon."_ As displeased as Noctis was to hear that, he was glad he got to see his father again. 

_"I have something else to say that you might enjoy hearing." _Braule held his sons hand and started to walk back to the Ranen Manor. _"There is a gathering of many clans who were blessed by a special figure in the Land of Earth. This gathering happens every decade when the Moon shines clear silver which happens to be tomorrow night. The Ranens are attending because that special figure gave us our Surigan and we have 'her' to thank for that."_ Both the man and the small boy reach the Ranen manor only to be greeted by the same Royal Guard that questioned Noctis about his future whereabouts.

The man knelt down to his son and put his hand on his shoulder, _"Will you come with me to represent the Ranen clan?"_ Noctis touched his father's face and felt his warmth._ "I'll go father, if its to be with you."_ Noctis tried to smile with his expressionless face but couldn't. His pain was preventing him from smiling or feeling happy to a certain extent. 

_"Can Kupo come along too?"_ Noctis raised his stuffed moogle with both his hands showing it off to his father's face_. "Of course he can, he's your friend after all."_ Braule smiled and stood back up. Something went through Noctis's mind, he couldn't process the word friend or know what it meant to have a true friend. As an outcast of society, Noctis never knew what it meant to have a friend. He accepted this and followed his father inside the manor. 

*"Vestri infrequentia ero repletus nunc... My Prince..."* A silent whisper through the boy's ear could be heard from the sky above. When the boy looked above, only wind could be heard breezing through the air.


_~To be Continued~_


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Tall Tales for Spring_

Date scooped her up into his arms and kissed her deeply with an endless stroke of love buried within. The two embraced and finally broke apart, where Date slipped the golden ring onto her ring finger, before planting another kiss on her lips.

"I love you so much Tifa," he grinned, holding her close to his chest with kisses to her forehead. "So... Shall we go tell everyone the news?"

It was at this point Tifa broke away from Date with joy, grabbing his wrist and beginning to dash off home.

~~~

"*MOM!!*"

Tifa burst through the door, not even bothering to knock with Date dragging behind her. Edie, Kasumi and Setsuka were casually drinking tea in the lounge while it seemed young Hiiro was asleep. They were in their pyjamas, and seemed startled by the sudden noise.

"Keep it down Tifa!" Edie scolded, her legs crossed as she sipped the herbal tea Kasumi's known for. But Tifa couldn't contain her joy. Heck, it would be good if Hiiro could hear!

"lMom... I have something to tell you!" she beamed with excitement as she skipped across the hallway, landing at the edge of a sofa with Date in tow. 

"lI'm... We're... Well Date... Proposed to me and I said yes!" 

The three women began to gawp at her revelation, before their faces slowly turning to joy. Kasumi could already feel tears forming in her eyes, while Edie was quick to leap out of her chair and embrace her daughter.

"Oh my god! Are you serious!?" Edie giggled with a streak of excitement, talking like she was Tifa's age. She wobbled around with her daughter in her arms, finding it hard to keep still.

"Yeah, just now! Look, the ring's _gorgeous!_" Tifa raised up her hand, flashing the fancy ring with a diamond and a tint of blue inside. Edie let out an 'Oooh!' in interest before giving her daughter a kiss on the cheek.

"This is fantastic! It's much better than Kinzey's proposal... There wasn't even a damn ring!" Edie turned her attention to Date, giving him a tight hug. "You're now my most loved male after Hiiro!"

{----}

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*
_POWER_

Clarissa turned around to be greeted with the sight of Kora. Her gold dress and expensive earings were twinkling in the light of the night sky, and her face had a smug grin on it.

"_Yes?_ What is it? If you're here to winge about Kusagakure than you can just get out. I don't care about that place. Nothing of immense value was taken."

{----}​
*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Angel_

"I hate you Lucifer."

The cold words escaped her lips as Lyra walked through a forest, heading for a certain forest nearby. She was holding a folder with details of a rather depressed looking person. Hotaru was his name, but Lyra wasn't sure of his second name. It wasn't mentioned, but she didn't really care. She had to do this for Lucifer or shit was going to happen...

_A puppet user? This should be interesting. I wonder how long it'll take for him to realise I'm long range too?_

After walking a little longer, she eventually came to the Forest of Quiet Movement where she'd sighted Hotaru thanks to that crystal ball of Lucifer's. She saw him walking on his way, where she took out a kunai, gripping it tight in her hand.

"Hotaru, you're under arrest by Fuzengakure for treason to the land. You should know our policy by now..." Lyra began, pointing the sharp end of the kunai at Hotaru. "Besides, I'd rather you came in easy. I hate fighting at night."
​


----------



## River Song (Aug 20, 2011)

*Kora*

How dare she? She glared at Clarissa, she was the mouth of the leader, so whatever she said was law even though Kora out-ranked her. Instead of losing to her temper Kora took a deep breath.

?Listen here Giotsutchi, we cannot bend over backwards and simply accept this attack. We are the branded, we are the ruling people and do you know how we rule, we rule out of fear, not one person dares speak to me unless spoken too, not one person dares brush me on the streets, not one of the man in my Battalion dare  disobey me because if they do, they die.?

?This will cause people to fear us less and it will loosen our iron grip, I cannot stand y while a boy who uses his over-sixed sword to compensate for his lack in size in other anatomical area?s cannot be left to waltz in and take what was. My executives and my second in charge were told to protect the warholic boy while I was away; they are all dead so I?m assuming he is who they came for?

?If this is Sieferoth I could put my wage on the other one was either the one that was in Suna, Xemnas or it will be there leader who goes by the alias of peace craft if I remember correctly, God only knows what they are doing though. We cannot go without counterattacking, either Kusa goes the way of Kiri or we strike and take out important people from Fuzen, you must have one of your innumerable projects ready, attack crash or another laser girl, anyone.?

*Hotaru*

He felt uneasy, the village that he had been harvesting from before had grown to wary and defensive it was becoming more difficult to hunt indiscriminately there, he instead decided to go to  the next closest village, apparently it just got out of a bad mob situation, he could see the remains of the burned castle. He took them in the night, he used the paralytic Pancuronium bromide, before slitting their throats, he kept one alive though, the drug had paralysed her though but he could see the unbearable pain in her eyes and he smiled, giving her a swift kick for good measure.

Sealing his subjects into one of many scrolls he departed, he hoped Thalia was out the house would be filled with Howling screams if the most extreme agony, Hotaru briefly wondered if he had a libido would he get off on it before chuckling and pushing the thought to the side.

 He moved swiftly , a killer in the night but simply a hoolow shadow of memory to the towns people the next morning, the one he had kept alive, she had been called Nina, he killed his Father Shou.

Moving swiftly through the Forrest of quite movement he stopped hearing someone call his name.

"Hotaru, you're under arrest by Fuzengakure for treason to the land. You should know our policy by now..." she pointed the kunai at him, she planned to use a weapon against him, pitiful. 

He reached into his pouch and took out a scroll ?I would have thought the devil would have sent more than one against me, well so be it, and I shall add you to my collection.? He threw down the scroll, Yata appearing with a small puff, attaching chakra strings to him he sighed, he hadn?t used his newest human puppet in battle yet. ?So you?re going to arrest me for treason to the land, not murder, or general crimes against humanity, typical Fuzen.?


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

Just who did this woman think she was talking to? It makes Clarissa wonder why plans aren't shared.

"Do not worry yourself Kora. We have plans... We are just waiting for the right moment. Cynateck, our medical company is already partnered with Fuzen and they have no idea. We can send whatever we want there~!" she smirked before letting out a deep sigh.

"I don't care about Vaan. We wanted him for his demi-god powers, but there are riper bananas for the picking. Tifa, Luka, Thalia, Len... Any of them will do. We tried to get Tifa but she managed to escape. Thalia's a bit harder to fetch thanks to Seiferothbleh, than we have no idea where Len is... Maybe Luka is the best option."

Her stone cold eyes glanced over to Kora, digging into her soul. 

"Seiferoth and Peacecraft. I know both of them. One is the elder of the other I believe. Sending Attack Crash could probably deal with Seiferoth, but I doubt Peacecraft. We'd have to send _her_, but Mr. Leader won't allow it. For now, we deal with the problem in front of us," Clarissa reached into her desk drawer, flicking through folders before pulling out one. She slapped it on the desk for Kora to read.

"Braule Ranen. I faced him back in Sunagakure. He's a nuiscance, and has information on me that could ruin our plans. Kill him."

{----}​ 
*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Puppeteer_

Lyra watched carefully as Hotaru pulled out a scroll, saying he'd add Lyra to his collection. He probably meant puppets, and this was confirmed when he summoned a puppet that looked an awful lot like a human.

"You're sick. You turn humans into puppets for thrills? Or maybe as a sex doll. I don't care really," she sighed as she took her kunai, putting both her hands in her pouch before pulling the kunai back out. She had to change tactics due to there being a puppet.

"We'll see when we bring you in," she replied calmly before throwing the kunai straight for him. She aimed for it to hit the puppet, and he'd be screwed before things even started. However, if it hit him it would be just as good.

_Human puppets? That really is disgusting... Let's hope there's nothing special about his puppets, like boil release or shit like that. Then I'll be the one who's screwed._


----------



## River Song (Aug 20, 2011)

*Kora*

She listened she knew vaguely of Cynateck, but she was right Kora didn’t know of their involvement with Fuzen. Kora began running scenarios through her brain, Fuzen was densely populated enough to possible sneak in under henges and fake I.D’s but it was also impossible to use her feather jutsu without recognaisation.

She started to rub her temples as Clarissa went on to speak with jow Vaan was useless “If he was that useless you could of sent me on more beneficial things, I’m sure there are people that need to be dead, I am the branded’s best tracker you know that, I could be coupled with our assasins core to carry out kills”

She sighed when she heard the leaders name, he was infuriating sometimes , remembering what came to mind she announced “Shiori Yagami of the sand is dead", she had saw the body on the way here. “So while her talent cannot be used by us it is lost to be used against us. The only one left is her younger brother, the one who if captured was to be braught to you to dissect his fake body.” 

Kora read through it, she had witnessed some of Clarissa’s fight with him. “Am I receiving any back-up.” She was once again in her element she much preferred actual missions to sitting around on a throne telling people what to do.

*Hotaru*

Hotaru smiled, this girl tried such a plain and obvious attack, un fortunately it was impossible to cover the glass with poison due to the way it’s made spontaneously. Moving his hands his puppet, yata raised his hands and forced chakra out of his palms, the sheet of glass that block the Kunai was much bigger than necessary about the size of a large rectangular shop window. 
 Hotaru moved his hands in a more intricate motion and the glass seamed to liquidise into a shimmering silver liqyuid before reshaping and forming four large spears which flew towards Lyra.


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

She scoffed at little, before realising she didn't have much time now. Grabbing a few papers and folders, she began to walk out the door with her heels echoing through the room.

"Take another Commander with you, or even VC. I'll have Attack Crash come too. I want Braule _dead_, and anyone who witnesses the battle. If any of you come back with something different..." her voice took on a much more sinister tone as she stopped in her tracks. 

"Repercussions will happen."

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Battle!_










​ 
Hotaru deflected the kunai by having his puppet use a sort of glass shield, before launching a flurry of spears made of the same material. It seems he was indeed a human puppet, and Lyra would have to worry about this.

Holding out her hand, a circular shield of blue flames formed, disintegrating the spears to dust the moment they touched. By now, Lyra had got used to partial-Bellatorres transformation, meaning she could make small shields to block attacks. She couldn't use the lance however, that was pushing it.

*FLOWER BOMB!*

 Lyra twirled her body to the left, throwing a chain of purple flowers with dozens of explosive tags intertwined. Once this was done, she cartwheeled to the right, flowing another series of yellow and white flowers. Each one had a different kind of poison, and a different use.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Diana*
> 
> She laughed rather hard.
> "Yea sure. Boys being sensitive!? hahaha" she laughed. Oh he should be a comedian. Like boys were sensitive. They all want the same thing from a girl and that's......to impure for her to think. Still he was funny.
> ...



*Hakro Ezel*

Hakro was thinking she could laughed all she wanted as it was not true that men did not want that did not only wanted to have sex with women. They only wanted to be loved and cared for. "I have another question, what what happen to someone in Kiri having someone child with out getting married?" He had to lnow for Akina's sake, as he just hinted something else about his sister that may lead to bigger trouble. He looked at Domino as he felt this was a waist of time anyway, he stared out the window of the snow that was falling. He was wondering this was not a waste at all, a wedding would be planed for the futre for Akina anyway. He was in his own thoughts as he had his ears open for Diana's replied as she was going to be shoked and anger at the same time when Darius and Akina comes back to this mansion in the snow.

*Akina Ezel *

"Yes, I am choosing you over ReiMei. I know my wedding is around the corner but wedding plans can never goes to waist, I can used them for later. I am sorry I took adavantage of you when I was drunk. I guessed I was depressed about some stuff that lead me to drink to end up like the way you did not wish to see me like that and the way I acted." She pulled off her wedding ring that ReiMei had given her and tied it to a star. She throw it at the top of the fire place as it hung there waiting to be found by ReiMei. Akina was in the mood for some sake and some hot sex but that would not happen of her being pregant and Darius would not want to relived it at all at the moment. She said it was time to go to face everyone else to tell them her secret as she did not look up as her blind eyes meet Darius's eyes.

*Alis*



Ichibi looked at Alis, Alis got out of bed, Ichibi got out of bed and Ichibi was not going to say anything about Alis appearence. "Nobody should be trusted, not even in the medical feild. They are worst then the regular ninjas because they know how to healed on the spot and fight back like that. We are going back to my roots of crazy people, they give out better information than normal people they may hae some information that we are looking for." "We need back up and we ave a team ready to go for you, we have Vincent, Re L, Ghost and Itsukli and his SUW, if he ever shows up in time to have you back." Alis got up only wearing black jumps down with the gourd on her back landed on the ground as her men jumped down beside her they were going to do the same jutsu at the same time and Alis know that Hakro and Akina could show up again at any time to protect their home. "Summonning jutsu of the Aramdillos." 

Vincent summon his giant lizard, Re l summon her creature of darkness that was shape as a vampire bat and Ghost summons a haunter is a ghost and darkness like creature. Vincent looks at Ghost and was not surprise to have something that was closed to a ghost. "We are going to check out the town and see how the rest of the people are doing, every one split up I am off to see the crazy people and the ones that have too much bagage that drives them crazy. We will see everyone back at the hospital, everyone knows the signal if anyone gets into trouble." Alis walked down the streets where they hold the crazy people it been awhile since she visit and everyone expected her to check into one mental hospital. Arcage went her own way underground to back Alis up if anything happen Arcage knows Alis was still hurt and weak and why would she get out of bed so soon. Alis went to the mental hospitals or othe houses that hold special people with problems or also know for a nut house she enter one to see if she could find some information or just visit for a little while out of the kindness of her heart.


----------



## River Song (Aug 20, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He looked on as blue flames appeared as a shield, then he began to plot, creating different scenarios and working out there plausibility.

He smirked, the girl really wasn?t terribly smart, and the projectiles hadn?t worked the first time, just because there were more why would it work the second time. Making the same hand movements the sheet of glass appeared, except  this time when her projectile collided with the glass it exploded, each one left a dent into the glass, blowing bit to the side, shattering the large bit into shards that ranged from the size of a grain of sand to Hotaru?s arm.

The next barrage hit Cheranu but did nothing, he had noticed that the explosive tags, which unfortunately which he had unfortunately no noticed before were absent on these, what was the point, and then he saw a drip of almost invisible liquid drip down into the grass, poison.

Smirking he detached the strings from his left hand re organizing the strings o that he could control Yata with the one hand, taking another scroll from his pocket he threw it down making a handseal and his original puppet Cheranu appeared, Yata and Cheranu were a potent combonation, attack and Defence.

Hotaru was now moving his hands in complex formations, Cheranu rushed forward before spitting out a smoke bomb, while Yata created a large quantity of small glass senbons, now in the cover of smoke Cheranu took out two of his swords and slashed in an x-shape at Lyra, Yata now sent the barrage of senbon in Lyra?s direction.

*Kora*

Without another word she departed, she was debating on who to choose, she wouldn?t choose midnight because she needed a more directly combative person not someone who would sit in the shadows and watch things play out, she knew for a fact that Una was in Konoha receiving information from both Clarissa and gin.

She walked to a  balcony jumping of it making a handseal ?Mind?s eye of Kagura? within a second she was beside Una, she probably got along with Una best they both preferred to be alone and they both used the innocent card, the two female vice?s had alot in common.

?Lydia we have a mission?


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Battle!_

Her flower grazed the side of Cheranu, leaving a splatter of liquid on him. A smirk couldn't help but form on her face as Hotaru began to use him as his primary weapon. 

By now, Hotaru had launched a deadly barrage of projectiles after a smoke bomb. Lyra covered her mouth to stop inhaling the substance, throwing an explosive flower down on the ground before jumping away.

_*BOOM!*_

The smoke screen was gone, but Cheranu and the senbon were still after her. She ducked the senbon, before smiling as Cheranu stopped dead in his tracks. There was a large fizzling sound, and it was soon clear that a large chunk of Cheranu's side had melted away, breaking a few of his mechanics.

"A sort of sulphuric acid. There's more to my flowers than you think," she smiled as she flicked Cheranu's head, knocking him down to the ground. Taking her chance to move in on a puppet user, she jumped over the puppet's body, dashing straight for Hotaru.

{----}

*Una Ell'kra*
_Task_

"Lydia we have a mission."

The voice echoed through her ears, catching her attention. She turned around with her stapled smirk, looking the woman up and down.

"You still call me that? My name's out in the open," she laughed with a dirty edge to her voice, before leaning on the edge of the balcony. 

"What's the mission then?"
​
{----}

*Itsuki Ezel*
...

"*WHAT!?*"

Itsuki saw a woman he knew was Alis, but looked nothing like her.

She... She was ugly!

"Alis what the hell happened to you!?"​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Thalia]

*“My grandchild took his own life but in light  of everything happening do you think he is at peace, puppetmaster?  Knowing him do you think he wants to sit on the sidelines and watch all  of us struggle, that he doesn’t want his own revenge on Seiferoth or  Peacecraft?”

Thalia's teeth clenched and her eyes shut when he mentioned this---she wasn't exactly sure if he was at peace, but he took his own life, and he didn't get to live all he could---so he most likely wasn't. She then forced her eyes open as she heard the next statement:

“I’ve lived for nearly a hundred years and I  have seen a great many things. Nothing in this world is impossible. I  mean look at yourselves, you are both immortal… I miss Koji dearly. He  was the most insolent and rebellious of our clan but if given a chance  he would have become a powerful Shinobi. He might have grown up and  matured a little, but we will never see that now will we unless… No no  you said you didn’t want to hear anything foolish. So why fill your  heads with maybes…”

Her eyes opened wide as she quickly looked at Xemnes, first thinking---

_'Unless? Maybes? He keeps stopping himself mid-sentence, he's been doing that every time we talk about Koji---why...?' _

Then she couldn't help herself any longer. Her fist tightened as she yelled:

"What the hell are you trying to say? You keep forcing yourself to stop your sentences and leaving things open ended. Are you doing this just _to _fill our heads with "maybes"?!"

She started to breath hard, but cooled herself down. Sighing she relaxed, and commented:

"If seeing Koji's room was the last thing you wanted to do here then I will ask you to please leave."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Family_

Date scratched the back of his head, smiling sheepishly when Edie finished her embrace.  Suddenly he was that little green-haired boy again, the one who turned bright red with fluster whenever Edie, Kasumi, Tifa, or the Warholic kids complimented him on his progress in the academy.  Only know he was a man.  Now when he smiled at his second mother he didn't look up, he had to look down a bit.  Now he wasn't learning Shruiken Throwing Techniques, he was truly entering their family, the family he had loved with every piece of himself since he was old enough to tell them he loved them.

_Wish me luck, mom, dad._

His hand was still clasped with Tifa's as they stood there.  They were bombarded with hugs, questions, and cooes of affection.  Setsuka asked how he proposed and Date told her about the clearing and the hotsprings, being careful to leave out the fight beforehand.  This was a happy time, and that would just darken things.  He also left out the details of the Hotspring, though he could swear he felt a slight amount of killing intent from Kasumi and Edie.  He smiled widely.  It's still not too late, I want to take everyone out to dinner!"


----------



## River Song (Aug 20, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He smirked, it was a sulphuric acid was it, he pulled on Cheranu’s string bringing him, backwards, while making manoeuvres which cause Yata to create to large shards of glass and send them to lyra while she was in mid air. Now distracting Lyra Hotaru focused on Cheranu, once Cheranu was beside Hotaru he began focussing chakra in his hand.

This was a high class medical jutsu called Inyu Shometsu, it was based on forcing cells to regenerate, and of course one would immediately think of healing injuries and that was sort of what Hotaru was doing.

Feeding the chakra into Cheranu his lost parts began to reappear, he needed an intimate knowledge of the system and molecular system and of curse they would have to have some semblance of life, like Hotaru’s heart and the chakra system Hotaru had designed.

Once he was finished he looked at Lyra, making handseals water gushed in from out of no where, he knew lyra couldn’t risk using that sulphuric acid now because it would pollute the water beneath her and burn her aswell, Hotaru’ poison in the other hand did not affect him and he could let it dilute into the water as much as he wanted.

Moving his hands Cheranu made handseals, the water that had diluted poison in it due to it surrounding Hotaru and his weapons, started to move before turning into a huge dargon, charging at Lyra.

*Kora*

“Old habits die hard, I sort of preferred it when we were a criminal organisation and not undisputed master of just about everywhere, things were exiting back then, I remember leading the charge on Kusagakure.”

“Now all I do is sit around watching my soldiers fail and being asked if their aloud to take a crap.”

She pushed her blond hair out of her face “But things are going to get interesting, we’ve got an assassination mission, it will be wonderful, two of the figureheads of the branded swoop inot the ‘safe’ village of Fuzen and kill a key member of the intelligence core, we’ve becom lazy know that we are the rulers, we need to assert out authority.”

She turned and strutted out of the room, there was a male guard with a blond ponytail, with a swift action the pony tail fell to the floor "There, you know no longer have me asking if you are indeed a hermaphrodite."

The brandeds here Bitches!


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Battle!_

These barrages of attacks... It was silly! 

Lyra was sent tumbling away by the shards of glass which impaled her arm and thigh, leaving her slumped against a tree. The shards weren't deep, with the largest being about the size of A2 paper, and only the pointy bit had got in. She ripped it out, leaving a cut about 2cm long. The other one was tiny, and was like pulling a splinter out.

But was truly surprised her was how he 'rebuilt' Cheranu. She didn't think puppets had cells, but maybe it wasn't a medical ninjutsu. Either way, her poisons don't take chakra unless she had to replicate it, and even then it's minimal. She could melt away Cheranu a thousand times, and she doubted if Hotaru could keep up.

_*SPLASH!*_

Water came rushing out the ground, twirling around in a vortex towards her. She quickly weaved together handseals as the water headed danced towards her, before colliding with her body.

_*POOF!*_

A simple white flower was left where the water hit, a sign of the infamous body replacement jutsu. Sitting in a patch of trees behind him, she formed a single tiger handseal.
*
DEMONIC ILLUSION: BUTTERFLY EVOLUTION!*

{----}
​ *Una Ell'kra*
_Mission_

"Hmph!" 

This was the noise that escaped Una with a smile as Kora explained their misison, which was an assassination one.

"A member of torture and interrogation hmm? That could be good in scaring Fuzen..." She began, rolling up her sleeve to her shoulder to reveal a distinctive seal. "But I'm sure Clarissa have her plans. Either way, you're the sensor. You can show me the way."

With that Una swiped the seal with her hand, causing it to glow a bright purple. Thunder roared through the heavens as an indigo seal began to form high up into the sky. Within seconds, Bahamut had smashed through the seal, arriving down at their level easily past the speed of sound.

"You coming?" she asked as she jumped on the back of Bahamut.

{----}​
*Tifa Warholic
*_Family

_"If it's still not too late, I want to take everyone out to dinner!"

There was a moment of silence as Edie tried to stop herself from punching Date, while Kasumi kept a fake smile plastered on her face.

"It's like midnight Date..." Tifa replied almost silently, while Edie let out a laugh that seemed fake. She wrapped her arm around Date, pulling him into a sort of 'bro-hug' that was more dangerous than it looked. She was probably crushing Date with supressed anger.

"It's fine! There are a few 24 hour restaurants out there!" she smiled, turning her gaze to Date. "We need a small chat anyway!"

~~~

The four, or rather five were sat at the table, with the fifth one Hiiro being fast asleep in Setsuka's arms. They had all got changed into casual clothing, before heading out to the Fuzengakure Restaurant. A simple name, but it didn't require anything fancy. The place was packed as expected, and lively as ever.

Tifa was sat comfortably next to Date, squeezing his thigh with a sly grin every now and again, while Edie was sat opposite with Setsuka and Kasumi, all of them tucked neatly into the booth.

"I've been to this restaurant before," Kasumi began, making conversation. "It's actually rather nice. They make some of the best bentos-"

"Enough about that mom! Tell us more details!" Edie sniggered as her eyes were peeled on the two. 

(Feel free to control Edie or Kasumi if you want Kyuu)​
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 20, 2011)

*Alis*

Ichibi was laughing his butt off, if he did not tell her to look in the mirror. "What do you mean?" Ichibi was still laughing as Vincent jumped off his large lizard. "He means this, I don't think you should be walking around like that." He hold up a mirror to show Alis her reflection. Alis was not shock, a little makeover was her least worries at the moment. "Akina is doing find with her peragancy even though it is a weird, she is stuck in a situation like you were in in the past, sorry for saying that in front of your husband." Ali nods as she did not cared as she striped in front of them putting on her warrior clothes instead of the hospital garbed when she left the hospital. Alis turns around as Vincent holds up the mirror and as Ghost pulled out a comb and a pouch of make up. "Still ulgy or the same hot wife you married years ago."



"You two to be like Re l and stop helping me from to time and help the people, but you and Vincent are good friends to work with." The mirror smashed as Vincent and Ghost was gone and Itsuki was still standing their as they had to talk. "I know it is a blast from the past but don't your rage out on Akina. I know you never like talking about the past and you still hate me from doing it, but everyone makes mistakes in their life that can be forgiving if the person is willing, I hope it works out for Akina." She was wonder if Itsuki had anything to say before she left and went on her duties as a kage and a doctor, she stood there looking into his eyes. She was thinking like daughter like mom, did Itsuki ever forgiving her for the last something years.

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina and Hakro looked around as it was time to go see their mom, Akina was not afraid to see their parents again as they travel to sneak back into Suna as wolves again. They needed to go back to Fuzen to see what the Hell was up. They past the village of Fuzen as they went back home. They both it was not much but they missed the heat and the sandy storms. It was best to check out the whole sector of Suna then check out the hospital to find their parents or the SUW to get some information out of them. They did not said much as they trvled together and help out the prdiest people in Suna that did not left it to go to Fuzen. They were the people that was the followers of Suna and the heart of the remaining desert they stood of what Suna was many years ago of sand. They kept walking to find more people and see if they could help knowing that her dad could track her like anybodey in the world.Hakro looked at Akina as they would meet up soon asomewhere in Suna or in the cemtery as they were surrounded by tombstones where the people took shelter.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 20, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Lost Chapters Arc~_












The young boy with black hair was in his room waiting for his father to help him pack up. Noctis observed the changing moon in the sky. As his father said before, the moon will shine Silver tomorrow night but all the boy could think of how pretty it would look. Noctis then realized that this will be his first time leaving the village. Would he be able to make real friends outside the village? Would he be an outcast in the world? 

All these questions, Noctis did not truly know. All he had was Kupo which represented what seemed to be his friend. The stuffed toy was lying on the bed across from Noctis, staring at the boy with a cheerful face.

A knock was heard from the door of his room. Braule entered the room only to see his son staring at Kupo. Noctis turned his head towards his father,_ "Father.."_ Braule went up to the boy and patted his head, _"Let's get you packed up."_ Braule started to put food and clothes inside a bag. _"Do... do you think I'll make any friends in where we are going?"_ Noctis starts to blush and look embarassed. Braule looked at him and smiled. _"Of course, its a big world out there. You're bound to meet someone you might like."_ Noctis was a bit relieved from hearing that, so he started to help his father pack his things. 

Once they were done, Noctis wore the bag around his back and grabbed a hold of Kupo. He grabbed a hold of his father's hand and they both started to walk out of the manor. Braule had ordered several royal guards to escort them to the destination. The assigned Royal guards formed around the two key figures of the Ranen clan and head for the gates of Konoha. 

When they arrived, a carriage was waiting for both Braule and Noctis which was heading towards the Shrine. Noctis got inside seeing how space was closed in but he didn't mind it. As the carriage was heading further and further away from Konoha, Noctis felt like he was going to start a fresh new life. He looked at the scenery to the side, and took in the beautiful things he had never experienced before. Their destination was in the Land of Earth, the _Shrine of Lindzei_.

The winds started to form again, *"Instruo pro fatum"* was heard in the boy's ears only to be permanently stuck in his head...


_~To be Continued~_


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*She walked back inside her house, holding a piece of paper in her hands. She slowly walked through the building, thinking about many things all at once. However that all stopped once she reach a door. The door led to Tifa's room. Sighing she slowly knocked on it as she said:

"May I come in? I need to talk to you about something."

*[Midnight]

*Slowly stepping inside of Konoha he smiled. Not at anything, but mainly to Gin, who he knew was watching him. He then turned his face back to normal, and he looked bored. Slowly walking through the streets as he stared at the pedestrians. They just stared back, probably wondering who he was. He made his was through Konoha until he made it to a certain building, the hospital. 

Entering, the lady at the front desk said:

"Excuse me? Is there someone you would like to see?"

Midnight smiled as he just passed her, without a simple word.

"You aren't allowed past here without a appointme---!"

Suddenly she screamed out and fell to the floor, as Midnight continued to walk through the hall. He looked determined as he quietly said:

"It's time for us to meet once again, Edie Nakano."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Oh, shit._

"Edie dear, this doesn't seem like the most appropriate place for details.  Shall we proceed to the questioning somewhere else?"  Edie smiled at Kasumi.  "Oh indeed, mother."  Their smiles looked kind but the temperature in the restaurant had gone down by several degrees.   They got up from the table, dragging Date to the woman's restroom.  As he was dragged away he gave Tifa a look that a bunny gave its mother as it was being taken to its death.  Once they were gone Setsuka opened an eye and leaned forward.  "So, how big is he?"

_In the Restroom..._​
"Th-this has to break some kind of human right convention or something!"  Date was strapped to a chair, Edie and Kasumi standing in front of him menacingly.  Edie pulled out a kunai and licked the edge, before putting it up against Date's cheek.  "Such a handsome face.  It would be a shame if we had to ruin it."  Kasumi bent over and glared directly into his eyes.  "What indecency have you committed with my granddaughter.  Come clean and we might go easy on you."  "I h-have no idea what you're talking about!"  Date, as a ninja, had a knack for telling lies.  Not to Edie, Tifa, or Kasumi, however.  His face gave away everything and their eyes glowed with a menacingly stare.  They both gained incredibly creepy smiles on their faces, and their hair began to float.

"Shall we skin you or dissect you?"

"How about both?"

"I didn't have sex with Tifa at the hot spring, I promise!"

They stopped and looked at him.  He didn't have his lying face on.  "I see..."  Kasumi nodded.  "So you haven't taken my granddaughter's innocence."  Date shrugged.  "Well you know, there was the hotel, but that was a while ago-"  His eyes widened.

_Fuck me and my stupid mouth._

Kasumi performed a handseal.  "Scream all you'd like, I put a sound-proofing genjutsu on this room."


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic
*_Umm...!_

Once Date was dragged away by Edie's mother and grandmother, she couldn't help but tell it was going to be bad.

"So, how big is he?"

Tifa's head cranked around to Setsuka, her eyes wide and her expression blank. Sweat was falling off her like a waterfall, and she could feel the mood take a dive.

"S-Setsuka! Don't ask something like that!" she cried, covering her pink cheeks while a smile spread across Setsuka's cheeks.

"Oh, don't be like that! I bet he couldn't beat Vaan. That thing was over 9-"
"*SHUT UP!!*"
"Nyah, it's probably tiny anyway. He seems like he's compensating for something-"

"10."

The words barely escaped Tifa's mouth as she kept her head down, while Setsuka was left gawping at the revelation.

{----}​*
Tifa Warholic LT
*_Mission Introduction
_The Heartbeard Pirates

Tifa was sat in her room, reading over a scroll that talked of the history of Valkyrie's. After her encounter with Eris, Tifa wanted to know more about these so called 'Warriors of Etro'.

_So... The Valkyries are technically apart of my clan? This is interesting. Maybe ther__e's still a few temples around The Fire Country. I'll have to check them out some time,_ she thought as she rolled up the scroll, before shoving it under her bed. _Either way, I'm going to have to be careful. Eris was the first, but certainly won't be the last of them._

*KNOCK KNOCK*

Tifa's eyes shot up in the direction of her door where the sound came from. She thought Hotaru and Thalia was out, and was hoping it was Date. But Thalia would be just as nice.

"May I come in? I need to talk to you about something."

"Of course!" Tifa answered as she jumped up from her bed, opening the door for Thalia. 

"What's up sis'?"

{----}​
*Edie Nakano LT
*_Reunion_

_!!_

Edie shot up from the papers on her desk as a scream echoed through the halls of the hospital. The loud beeps of the machines and busy atmostphere didn't stop, but it wasn't just the scream she could detect.

A dark, sinister chakra had just entered, and it was one that Edie knew but not as well as others. She stood up from her desk with haste, walking out the door to see if her chakra sensing abilities were lying to her.

"Oh my..."

It was him.

Midnight.

Kinzey's brother... The second son of Korsh. A man she met years ago, and even looked after for a while when he was just 6 or so.

"Midnight... What are you doing here? You'll be captured soon if you don't leave!"

{----}​ *
Itsuki Ezel
*_Hmm..._

He remained silent, diverting his attention away from Alis. She had a job to do, as did he. He still needed to contact ReiMei, and hopefully find Akina. Maybe even Hakro. But before any of this, he had stuff to do with Rosia.

"Don't worry... I don't hate you Alis. Darashia's history to me, but I'll never forget him," Itsuki mumbled as he pulled Alis into an embrace, planting a gentle kiss on her forehead. "You have a duty though to this village. I'll send word to you in around an hour, as a meeting is required among the Sunagakure elders about this."

With that, he dissapeared from sight.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]*

Thalia waited at the door as she heard:

"Of course!" 

Tifa exclaimed. Thalia slowly opened the door, entering the room, as Tifa asked:

"What's up sis'?"

Smiling lightly she looked at the piece of paper as she lightly stated:

"We've been assigned a mission---basically it's this."

She handed Tifa the piece of paper, which stated:



Laix said:


> *The Heartbeard Pirates
> *
> *Client:* Momo
> *Rank:* A
> ...



She folded her arms as she continued to say:

"So, are you up to going with me on this?"

*[Midnight]

*A women appeared in front of Midnight, as she said:

"Midnight... What are you doing here? You'll be captured soon if you don't leave!"

Smiling he walked closer to Edie, as he said:

"Do you really think I'll be captured? In a place ruled by the Branded I think I'm pretty safe. However for what I'm doing here---"

Suddenly the power went completely out, everything immensely dark. However after a few seconds the power went back on, with Edie and Midnight in a hospital room, the door was locked.

"I just wanted to have a little chat with you."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Torture!_

Date scrambled away from Edie as she stomped toward him menacingly.  "Brave enough to take innocent girls into hotels and steal their flower but not enough to take a hit from your mother, eh, Date?"  She had punched him and the chair had turned to splinters sometime ago.  Date just need to put some distance between them, but no matter where he went he couldn't scape.  She swung and caught him with a freakin' Lariat, sending him flying into one of the stalls.  He slammed the door and locked it, as if that would do anything.  He put his hands together into a seal.  Release!

Once the Genjutsu was down he sprang out of the top of the stall.  "TIFA, SETSUKA!  SOMEBODY HELP MEEEEE!  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE HEL-"  Kasumi returned the sound-proof genjutsu, smiling evilly.  Date crawled toward one end of the restroom and cowered in fear as they approached.  He swallowed hard and stood, a defiant look on his face.  "I...  I love Tifa!  And that's what sex is about!  Making love!  If she has my child I will be the perfect father for him or her!  So...  If the only thing standing between me and the family I want to have with the girl of my dreams is you two...  Then I'm standin' up to you!"

Kasumi and Edie looked at each other.  "Good answer.  You pass.  We couldn't let a coward marry our little Tifa."  "Let's go."  The left the restroom and an abused looking Date sat down, shivered few times and smiled at Tifa just in time to see her yanked from her seat and thrown over her mother's shoulder like a ruck sack.  "Your turn next, dearie."

Date watched as they took away his fiancee, a worried look on his face.  Setsuka cleared her throat.  "Wow.  Ten inches, huh?"  Date face planted.  "Sh-she t-told you?!"  Setsuka smirked.  "So how good is she in bed?  I bet you put those knockers to good use."


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT
*_Mission Introduction
_The Heartbeard Pirates

 Giving off a thin smile, Thalia looked at the sheet of paper in her hand that seemed to have a familiar structure that Tifa knew all too well.

"We've been assigned a mission---Basically, it's this-" Thalia handed the paper to Tifa, which read the details of a mission. It explained of a group of female pirates taking over an island, controlling the men as their slaves while the women are imprisoned. It sounded like femininity gone too far.
Thalia waited at the door as she heard:

"So, are you up to going with me on this?"

Tifa let out a deep sigh as she handed the sheet back to Thalia. It wasn't that she didn't want to go on a mission with her sister, it was just the nature of it. But either way, it would be nice to accompany her sister on a mission such as this.

"The mission sounds... Creepy to say the least," Tifa began, letting off an awkward smile. "But I'll come either way. It'll be my first mission with Onee-sama!"

Tifa grabbed her sister into a tight cuddle, nuzzling her head with a fit of giggles.

{----}​ 
*Edie Nakano LT
*_Derp

_Edie lived up to her reputation when it came to intelligence. She forgot that they was in Konoha which was under Branded control, so Midnight was as free as a bird here.

The lights went out suddenly, but when it came back on, they were in a hospital room with the door locked, almost like they teleported there. Edie didn't detect much change in his chakra, just proving his incredible skills with using jutsu.

"I just wanted to have a little chat with you."

Edie let out a deep sigh as she sat down on the bed, crossing her legs with elegance.

"There isn't much to talk about. Your Branded, just like Tifa's aunt. It's like aunts and uncles love the Branded," she quipped before running her fingers through her hair. "What did you want to talk about?"

{----}

*Tifa Warholic*
_Interrogation_











​ Tifa was dumped on a chair, having her hands bound by steel. The girls knew she'd break out of rope easily, so had to resort to using chains.

"Tifa Lydia Warholic," Edie began, announcing her daughter's full name. She slowly paced around the empty bathroom while Kasumi placed a seal around the room. "Did Date attempt to rape you?"

"No mother! That's absurd!" she yelled in response, struggling to break free.
"Dear if he did there's no need to hide it. It's a shameful act to commit!" Kasumi added, trying to sway Tifa.
"ARGH! no I gave myself to him! Is that so hard to believe? I led him on!"

"Lies."
"Lies."

"It's the truth!"

"Hmph. I wouldn't say the same about the hot spring. You were both alone, and he could see you naked with nobody around. I'm sure it was tempting..."

The words sent chills up Tifa's spine as she thought about the 'game' she played with him, but it was not even close to rape.

"No we didn't do anything then!"
"Liar! Are you forgetting my signature ability?" Edie smirked as Tifa remembered her mother's Mind's Eye of the Kagura. "I can tell when you're lying. So, something did happen hmm?"

"No we didn't do anything! W-Well... Not like that! It was just a bit of kissing, nothing much!"
"_Nothing much?_ To him that's counts for surprise buttsex!" Kasumi gasped in horror, fanning herself off.
"*IT WASN'T SURPRISE SEX!* We never even did it!"

"Lies."
"Lies."

"I'm not lying! Look, I love Date... I love him so much. He's the best thing ever to happen to me a-and... And I don't want to lose him! If you two can't accept him then we'll runaway to be together! You can't break us apart no matter how hard you try. We're tougher than fucking _diamond!_" Tifa pleaded her case, even swearing which was out of character for her. Kasumi seemed impressed, while Edie let out a relieved sigh.

"Thank god for that!" Edie chuckled as Tifa gave off a confused look. "We was just checking honey to see if you really did love him. See... I didn't want you making the same mistake I did with Kinzey. It really hits you hard, and as proved with Hakaizen's death, there are chances you have to take."

"The Nakano family has been rather unlucky in love. Me and your grandfather didn't work out too well before his death when Edie was just a teenager... Then of course Edie's rollercoaster relationship. We just want to make sure your first is your last, and that he's truly someone special," Kasumi added on to Edie's statement, leaving a smiling Tifa. They released her chains, before Kasumi released the jutsu and allowed them to leave.

Approaching the table, Tifa sat down to Date with her hair out of place and her face still, while Edie and Kasumi were smiling brightly.

"I approve of this marriage."
"As do I."

"Like we needed your approval..."​ 

​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Thalia]

*"But I'll come either way. It'll be my first mission with Onee-sama!"

Tifa said as she basically jumped up and held Thalia. Smiling lightly she backed off a tiny bit, looked Tifa straight in the face.

"Okay then, we should probably get going as soon as possible then, so get ready."

She turned around and then stated:

"But this should be fun either way, as this will be my first mission with you as well."

Smiling she walked to her room and closed the door. She took off all her clothes, except for her undergarments and gloves, and then proceeded to put on more---battle ready clothes. She wore a black shirt, that was a bit tight but for the most part it was alright, especially since she could move pretty freely in it. Same went for her short shorts. Smiling, liking what she was wearing, she brushed her hair back and put on her black, low-healed boots, and walked towards the front door.

*[Midnight]

*"What did you want to talk about?"

Midnight sat down on the bed as he looked at the counter of tools, observing them. While looking at them he commented:

"Well, there are many things I want to talk to you about, but first to ask you---why do you not give up on Konoha? It's obvious nothing will change, that the Branded can't be opposed no matter how hard you try, so why fight it? If you just accept our reign then you will get better treatment. I don't see what's so hard about that."

He then picked up a scalpel, one which was rather small for his size, and ran his finger across it.

"Oh yeah, and another thing. I ran into Tifa a while ago---"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Relief_

Date gave a long exhale as the waiter approached the table.  He smiled and looked directly at Tifa, trying his most seductive smile.  "Hello, what can I get y-"  There was an orange-haired blur and the man was on the ground.  Date's arm was coated in the Living Metal and a blade elongated from it and pressed against the guy's neck.  "You know, a lot of villagers think ninjas are only good at killing.  That's not true.  We're also good at massacre and hiding bodies.  We clear?"  The man gave a quick nod as Date got off of him.  "I'll be taking the Kitsune Udon and it better be on the house or I may have to have a chat with your boss.  That or visit you while you're sleeping."  The man nodded and turned to Kasumi.  "And wh-what will you have, Miss?"


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Ehh..._

The waiter took their orders with haste, especially after the small threat Date gave him. Tifa scowled at this, giving her fiance a nudge.

"Date you can't act like that!" She whispered, only to see the burning glares of the three women they sat with already. However, Setsuka was quick to break it. She leaned over the table, gently nudging Date.

"So Date! Going to get jiggy jiggy tonight?" she asked with a cheeky smirk, while Tifa looked on with horror.
"S-Setsuka-chan! That's a bit _private_, don't you think!?" Date answered with a wobbly voice, feeling the heat being release from Tifa.
"Well with something that big I bet she's looking forward to it ()"
"Setsuka! You don't know anything, right?" Tifa growled as she gave a death glare to Setsuka, who was unharmed by such expressions.
"It's nothing to be ashamed of. Well, it's close to Vaan but hey, he's a demi-god isn't he?"

Edie and Kasumi gave off fake laughter to cover their ears, carrying on with their own subtle conversation while the youngsters had their immature conversations.

"Eww Setsuka! I don't want to know how big my brother is!"
"*HOW BIG?*" Date asked with a fustrated face as he slammed his fist down on the table. Setsuka giggled at his reaction, before letting slip the details.
"13 1/2."
"_Lies._"
"I've got pictures ()"
"Bullshit!"
"*DATE SHUT UP!*"
"Wanna bet? ()"

"Wouldn't that hurt?" Edie asked with a bland tone, interrupting their conversation. A glint in her eye, Setsuka turned her attention to Edie.

"What about Kinzey? How big was he? And Hakaizen too!"
"_Hey!_ That's my dad!"
"Now you know how I felt with Vaan!"

Edie paused for a moment before letting out a frown.

"3..."
"_30?_"
"No, 3."

There was a moment of silence as they all discovered the supposed size of Kinzey, with Tifa collapsing on the table with humiliation, while Setsuka was holding in her laughter.

"But Hakaizen! Oh _lord~~!_ I thought it was a tentacle mon-"

"*THAT'S ENOUGH!*"
"*THAT'S ENOUGH!*"
"*THAT'S ENOUGH!*"

{----}​ 
*Edie Warholic LT*_
Just a Chat_

Midnight asked why she didn't just accept the rule of the Branded, in which she responded almost instantly.

"Idiot! Konoha's Will of Fire will never die... Just because you never had somewhere to belong too doesn't mean you should drag other names in the dirt," she began, giving a foul glare towards him. "I'm dissapointed in you. You had potential to follow other ways rather than that of your father's... But no."

But the last sentence is what caught her attention, and fueled her anger.

"Oh yeah, and another thing. I ran into Tifa a while ago---"

"You didn't hurt her, did you!?" she yelled, smashing the bed that she sat on in half. "If you did I swear... I'll rip your head off!"

{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Mission Introduction
_The Heartbeard Pirates

The two girls parted ways for a moment, with Thalia dashing off to her bedroom to equip her things while Tifa did the same. She slipped out of her white shirt and tracksuit bottoms, leaving just her rose pink lace underwear. She dragged her feet over to her wardrobe where there was a mirror on the wall too.

"Ah... I wish I still had my flak jacket," she sighed as she flicked through her clothes, before eventually pulling out a short pink pleated skirt, a white vest and white thigh-highs along with black short shorts to cover her underwear. She slipped on the clothes, before putting on knee-length black combat boots, finishing off by tying her blonde locks into a ponytail, leaving just her fringe and bangs. 

Tifa grabbed her medical pouch and hooked it onto the black belt around her waist, as well as another pouch with supplies and scrolls. Once she was finished, she ran downstairs to greet Thalia who was also wearing a summer-like outfit.

"Ready?"

​ ​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Robbed of Innocence_

The world was cold.

Flowers withered.  Children didn't laugh.  Every breeze was freezing cold and the world was set in gray.  All because Date had just heard Edie describe his father's penis.  He was shaken from his cold isolation by none other than his father, who met him mentally.  "Hey...  Son?"

"STAY AWAY FROM ME!"  Hakaizen visibly flinched and chuckled.

"I'm sorry you had to find out this way...  But hey at least she didn't tell you the kinky stuff, like how she was into roleplaying-"

"SHUT UP!"

"She really liked being the naughty schoolgirl."

"SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP!"

"And GOD did she enjoy the spankings.  With breasts that large you'd think she would have an average ass at best, but when the pants come off that butt put me to work."

"GRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARAAGAGGARRAGGAGRAAAAAHHHH!"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Midnight]

*As Edie broke the bed in two Midnight just continued to sit, looking at her.

"No---I didn't hurt her. In fact she did more damage to me then I did to her. However I could have hurt her if I wanted to, so consider it a favor re-payed for taking care of me for that short while when I was a kid."

Standing up he addressed her previous statement with:

"I've come to realize that my father was a idiot. What he wants and what I want are completely different. But for now, it all starts with this. So basically I'm taking his beginning foot steps, but I'm going to change the direction of them, to actually succeed, and plan a better way, than my idiotic fathers choices. His first mistake, was choosing Kinzey over me."

Looking Edie in the eye he commented:

"Enough about that though. There's a few more things I need to ask you---how do you feel about Kinzey's other children, Thalia and Luka? Also how much do you miss Vann?"

*[Thalia/LT]

*"Ready?"

Thalia smiled, glad that she could actually go on a mission with her sister. They didn't fight together that often, so it would be good to see how they did in battle with each other.

"Yeah, I'm ready as I'll ever be."

She opened the front door, and held it open for her sister, allowing her to go threw first.

"Tifa---I'm not sure if I have to tell you this, but if something goes wrong, let's say I'm captured by them, don't risk your life trying to save me. I don't want to see you get hurt over me."

She then walked out the door herself, observing the scenery around her. It was green like always, and it smelt really nice. A smell mixed with pine and fresh fruit. She slowly started to adventure out in the green grass as she continued to say to Tifa:

"Also Tifa---I haven't really been able to ask...How are things between you and Date going?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 20, 2011)

*Alis*

Alis did not like meeting with the Elders even though that her daughter is having a offair with another guy or something weird that Vincent told her or was it Fluke. She dissappeared as the hour always silped into minutes for her. She started to run she had a duty and kissing her husband on the lips could wait. "Ichibi you can slither out to form a helping hand not in a big creatrue but just a human if you tried." "Maybe later you problly need help, sorry for the sick joke but I was bored out my mind." "They re wearing the small ags of sand I given them so it be easy to contact them." "Sounds good to scare the crap out of them." Alis went around the corner and saw hurt people and also dead people of Suna she started to healed them as Ichibi turn into a mouse movement through sand to make Hakro's pouch move of sand to move. Alis was going to get these people back to the hospital quickly as Ghost could work on them more but Ghost was doing the same thing and so was the other Re l and Vincent.


----------



## River Song (Aug 20, 2011)

*Rika*

She was on the prowl, she needed to let it out, she was angry. She had heard Nina the girl her and Lyra had saved had been abducted again, either she had pissed of Jashin or the girl just had really bad luck, she was moving swiftly to the village they had been in before.

She was almost there she could smell the ruins of the castle although the smell had long disappeared to the human spectrum Rika could still smell a faint charcoal-ish smell. She had not long got back from Kumo, she had reported to Taiyou what they had found out and she had personally documented it in the Fuzen Files, she would probably be questioned by angels soon.

She drifted silently into the village, and into the house, there was no human scent bar Shou?s and Nina?s it was something different, something Eerie.
She searched the house from top to toe but nothing, no scent of a human or animal, there was just that indescribable stench that hung in the air.

She sighed walking out, and then she smelt blood, moving at a fast pace Rika rounded the corner, there were three men, and one other man, who was obviously the one bleeding.

?What?s going on here Boys.?

?This queer tried to stop us from takin? what was ours, that bitch Nina, and now because we wasted out time with this wanker she?s gone? Rika snapped she grabbed the man?s arm an through him against the wall sending him straight through it. The other one tried to punch her but she crouched down with a sweeping kick, knocking him of balance before putting her shoe through his skull.

Te other one tried to run away but as Rika glared at him he collapsed screaming under her most powerful genjutsu, taking her dagger out of her hair she slit his throat. 

Now turning her attention to the bloodied boy thee crouched down, brushing his hair out of his face she noticed he was out cold, picking him up ever so delicately she set off for Fuzen hospital, and somehow this boy made her feel better.

*Hotaru*

He watched as his attack missed, no matter, she may be fast but she would tire and his puppets would not. He watched as she reappeared on a dry patch, exclaiming her jutsu, then Hotaru?s eyes clouded there were butterflies, lots of them and it was very odd butterflies are usually solitary creatures, realising what was going on Hotaru made a handseal, releasing himself from the Genjutsu.

He now noticed it was not butterflies but explosive tags surrounding him, rushing the handseals he activated his jutsu causing water to come and shield him, it was his water collision destruction technique, the glass would jutsu shatter and injure Hotaru.

The explosion happened and it lit up the sky, the water cushioned most of the blow but it burst through burning of Hotaru?s cloak and burning his arms, ofcourse he felt it but pain was a less burdening thing in his new body, his arms were blackened but no damage was done that couldn?t be fixed.

He disconnected his strings from yata leaving his right hand free as Hotaru came in h Rushed forward first producing a poisonous gas before slashing forward, Hotaru then made a handseal and he disappeared from his spot leaving a log and appearing above Lyra his right hand extended raining a barrage of senbons down on her, the events of Cheranu slashing and Hotaru attacking had all happened at the same time.

*Kora*

Wings spread from her back as she once again activated the mind?s eye of Kagura, she could tell were attack smash was and tuned to Una ?We will have to pick up Clarissa?s experiment he has ordered he accompany us? she said as they dove down, he was on the top of a building leading Kora to assume that she had already briefed him.

She landed silently with a light thud, inaudible to most people addressing attack smash ?Okay boy, we?ve got orders from Clarissa herself take out Braule Ranen, she said throwing him the file, as much as it is my style, a quick assassins kill won?t work because he will see him coming so I see three options ?As the kids would say: Speed blitz, power rape or cluster fuck, I think.? She didn?t know a thing about the boy so she was trying to make this relatable and failing miserably at it.

Sighing she put her head in her hands," The idea is attack on sight, the Surigan takes ou any possibilities of suprise attacks. I shall work as the sensor and Lydia I believe mid range is your speciality and boy you are dealt with close range while I shall tend to be inbetween, feel free to break this system if an advantage comes.? She turned towards Una ?So shall we go Lydia??


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Over 9000?_

"Edie shouldn't be used as an example!" Kasumi swiftly interrupted so the young adults wouldn't get the wrong idea. "Edie's love was with Hakaizen, but it was an affair. She commited adultery, and should be ashamed of herself."

"You're such a buzzkill mom. I mean Hakaizen was amazing! Like wow it felt like rape half the time!" Edie admitted, blushing a little as she revealed this. Tifa could feel her mind being melted away at the thoughts of such things, while Setsuka was gawping at her babbling.

"M-Mom please! We don't want to know this!" Tifa cried, pleading for the innocence of her young mind. Edie let off blushing giggles however, before going in for the final blow.

"No matter how hard I tried, it was _always_ deepthroated!"

"*EWW NO MOM THAT'S DISGUSTING!*" Tifa was close to throwing up her own guts, but it was then that the food arrived. She could see Date was in a sort of daze, probably having nightmares of his own.

"Thank you for the food!" Kasumi beamed before digging into her meal, while Setsuka seemed reluctant to go at it. Edie on the other hand ate along with her mother, leaving Tifa who was on the brink of her mind shutting down.

"The images... I can't... They won't leave!!" 
"Well at least you didn't order sausages," Setsuka quipped, gaining a giggle from Edie and a disgusted look from Tifa.
"Please I beg of you! Just don't!"

"Just remember dear: If you go down on him, he must go down on you!"

{----}​ 
*Edie Warholic LT*

"Thalia? She's fine. I hear Tifa and her spend an awful lot of time together. Luka on the other hand well, I haven't seen her for years," she began, giving off a small frown. But when it came to Vaan, she was quick to snipe back.

"Why are you asking me this!? I'm a mother who's lost her son! What the hell do you think I'm feeling!?" she yelled, feeling a lump in her throat and tears in her eyes.

{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Mission Introduction
_The Heartbeard Pirates
​ 
"Yeah, I'm ready as I'll ever be," Thalia replied firmly as she opened the front door, allowing Tifa to go first before following after. 

"Tifa---I'm not sure if I have to tell you this, but if something goes wrong; let's say I'm captured by them, don't risk your life trying to save me. I don't want to see you get hurt over me."

Tifa stared at her sister for a moment, even cocking her head to the side. She wasn't serious was she? 

"Don't be stupid. I'm your sister!" Tifa laughed, giving her sister a friendly pat on the shoulder. "Sometimes I doubt your intelligence. Come on, let's get going already."

The two left the perimeter of their house, and after walking through the sweet smelling prairie for just a minute or two, Thalia had already raised another question.

"Also Tifa---I haven't really been able to ask... How are things between you and Date going?"

For some reason, the question sent a chill up her spine. It reminded her of when she found out about Date and Thalia, and the images that she spent ages getting rid of slowly slipped into her mind. Shaking them away, she was quick to answer with a smile.

"Great actually. It was only the other night or so that well... We went all the way, if you know what I mean~!" she giggled, giving her sister a friendly nudge. "I've never been so in love with him to be honest."

{----}
*Una Ell'kra & Attack Crash*
_Mission_

Attack Crash took the file, reading over it to see an image of a bearded man, along with a few basic details and reported sightings. Kora explained the missions basics to him, so he at least got the gist of it.

"Understood ma'am! Shall we get going then?" He asked, or rather told as he jumped on the back of Bahamut who was hovering in the air. Kora already suggested if they get going, leaving them to discuss strategies as they went up into the heavens.

"I specialize in everything!" Una chuckled with a sinister tone, while Attack Crash seemed a bit bewildered at her behaviour.
"I specialize in close - mid-range. Kora-sama, you work best as mid-long range, while Una-sama is more close-mid like me. I believe we could easily flank his sides, while Kora delivers attacks from the shadows," he suggested, with Una seemingly agreeing with his plan.

"But for now Kora, just tell us where he is!"

(it's best we leave this until Noctis gets on)

{----}

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Battle!_

_*BOOOM!*_

The explosion coloured the skies, revealing Hotaru who had only burned his arms, having been saved by that jutsu of his. Lyra grit her teeth in fustration, beginning to run from her original location. Cheranu dashed towards her with an X slash, garnering a grin from her. Hadn't he figured out by now that close range was useless against fellow poison users? And that using poison against a poison specalist was even worse? 

There was a poison mist flowing behind Cheranu, meaning Lyra quickly covered her mouth and nose with her hand, stopping all breathing. While this happened, she quickly reached into her pouch and yanked out a vial of acidic green poison, splashing it all over Cheranu. The puppet slowly began to melt away, but it left Lyra open and allowed her to be hit by the barrage of senbon, knocking her 10 meters to the left.

"Shit!" she cried as she yanked out the senbon from her arms and back. None were deep and life threatening, but it was just an annoying pain. Like getting pricked with pins, but she'd have to live with it.

But now that Hotaru would have to deal with Cheranu, she could go in for the attack.

*MIND BODY DISTURBANCE TECHNIQUE!*

​


----------



## River Song (Aug 20, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He moved swiftly as he fell attaching the chakra strings to Yata, He landed as she sloshed poison over Cheranu, this was getting ridiculous he would have to think of a counter for that two eventually but the good news was she had a limited time to battle, the senbon he used was coated in poison, which was as they speak flowing through her veins.

He could grudgingly admit that she was good, she would be a good addition to his little rag tag group but alas he feared that that was not going to happen. He pulled Cheranu back, there was more to heal this time as he pumped in chakra into Cheranu healing him. He could do this at most three more times he would always save enough chakra incase he needed to do it to himself.

He was pre occupied when he felt a surge of chakra going trough him, he heard her proclaim it was the Yamanaka technique, Mind body disturbance. He smirked at her “Silly girl, by definition the Mind body disturbance technique is used to disconnect one’s mind from their nervous system, I have no nervous system so to use it against me re tooling would be needed. “ he smirked at her.

This was an extremely close fight, Hotaru wasn’t tooled for long fights due to his low chakra pool but his chakra control partially made up for this. His arms were slower because of the damn burning he had got from the flower girl. 

Making hand movements Yata re awakened  “Glass release: Rain of shard” Hotaru said as the glass spiralled at Lyra.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Turning a Negative into a Positive_

Date was sitting in the expansive landscape of his mind, at this moment on the beach with his father.  He had a notepad that had materialized out of nowhere and was talking notes vigorously.  His inner pervert had allowed him to quickly heal from the mental trauma and he was know planning on putting what he had learned to good use.

"Also, if she goes down on you, you must go down on her.  It's practically the rules.  Women like some stimulation to their clitoris - the little nub on top of the kit and kaboodle-"  Date nodded, remembering the one he'd seen on Tifa.  "But that doesn't mean spend all your time there.  Go ahead and look around inside, try to find her special spot.  She will have the most mind-blowing orgasm ever.  And when you can bring a girl to an orgasm like that... well, she'd do just about anything for you.  So, let's recap."

"Alright, so far, the notes say every girl has a naughty streak, especially the sweet ones, don't be afraid to give her some ass play, make sure the fingernails aren't sharp or jagged if you're gonna finger her, if she gives you a blowjob ease into it and don't rush the deepthroat or she'll puke on your dick, if she sucks me off, I have to return the treatment, and look for her special spot."

"Good job, son."

Date returned to the real world, digging into his food and stealing sideways glances at Tifa.  He had a lot to try.  Oh, boy, did he have a lot to try.  But now it was time for payback.  Edie had embarrassed him and now he was gonna return fire.

"So, Kaa-san."  He looked up at Edie with a curious glance, the ones he gave her as a little perverted boy who wanted to see her hooters.  "I've been reading a book about how in non-Ninja schools, the school girls who are... shall we say, naughty get spanked rather vigorously.  What's your view on this?"


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Battle!_

Lyra bit her lip in fustration as she realised that her technique didn't work. However, by now Lyra had already noticed the poison in her system. It was one similar to the White Vine flower, and he probably even used samples from the flower to create it.

"I see you're a poison user... But I've been doing it before you knew about puppet strings!" she laughed like a maniac as she took out a pink flower, releasing a drop into one of her wounds. Her body twitched a little, and she slowly began to feel better. However, she wasn't sure if she'd be 100% cured, as the poison could be a much more complex variation.

"Glass Release: Rain of Shards!"

Just as the jutsu implied, a rain of glass shards appeared above her, spinning around before eventually drilling down towards her. She rolled out of the way, using her impressive agility to easily evade the attacks before dissapearing with the body replacement jutsu as a stray shard smashed into the log of wood.

There was a moment where just the wind blew past, hiding her presence. She was unseen, unheard of.

*MIND TRANSFER TECHNIQUE!*

{----}​ 
*Tifa Warholic*
_Awkward..._

There was a moment of silence as everyone tucked into their meals. Hiiro was still fast asleep on Setsuka even after all that, and Tifa could see Date sneaking glances at her every now-and-again. She wondered what he was thinking, but tried to restrain herself from asking.

"I've been reading a book about how in non-Ninja schools, the school girls who are... shall we say, naughty get spanked rather vigorously. What's your view on this?"

Edie felt herself crack like a statue as Date mentioned this. She knew what he was talking about, but how did he know!? That was a secret that never left her or Hakaizen! The man took it to his grave! It was a fetish of his that he liked, but... The bastard!

"What on earth are you talking about Date?" she asked, cocking her head to the side. There was a sort of dark aura being emitted from her that sent chills down Kasumi and Setsuka's spines. "You aren't planning anything with Tifa, are you?"

_*ACK!*_

Tifa choked on her riceball, coughing up the chunks of it as she stared wide-eyed at Date.

"Y-You... Aren't planning anything, are you Date!?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_A Bird in the Hand_

Date rose his hands innocently.  "Of course not!  Even if I was I would clear it with Tifa before I tried something.  I might stumble across something that she doesn't like.  Or does like.  It's funny, though...  Because I've always got this strange vibe from you, Kaa-san.  Kinda like...  A schoolgirl kinda vibe.  But I could be just imagining it."  He put his hands together in concentration and looked right into her eyes.  A flashback of his father's was playing out in his mind.  Hakaizen was sitting the exact same way he was with Edie standing before him in a school girl outfit.  His lips parted and he and his father spoke at the same time.

"Well, Edie-san?  What do you have to say about all this?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 20, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Akina woke up with a start as she felt she was in a dream that she was back in Suna helping people out in the cemetery. "Was tht dream trying to tell you something." "You had the same dream or we could be home sick or something bad to mom or dad. It could happen to any part of Suna." "Ichibi could give us a message as he could just appear out of our pockets if anything happens to anyone. You would never missed your family you have the Ezel sword, why you feel like you are going to give birth soon." "Not yet, I still have awhile to go and you know it, let's see what this village has in stored for us to research on and get information." "We are in the land of demons of seals and force attacks of pysic. That is why I am more calmer than normal of the wolf demon that is inside of me."

Akina forgot about the demon that control her brother, as she rember when he went crazy. "Now you know where Darashia got the swords from, as he went missing. You are not crazy just reckless as we could stick around to looked around this place or we can end up in a dead in somewhere." "It is a waste now, I don't need any more answers I already almost got them all inside my head to find out I am a wolf like my dad and I die I will be with the wolf spirit." "I don't think we have to worry about anything about this village it seemed peaceful enough that is the one that is the last villages that has not been taken over.""Akina, you made your decisions and I had made mine, but we are a good team, that we came a long away to agreed on." Hakro needed to learn some new jutsu and so Akina even though she is pregant with twins that seemed weird to everyone at the moment to him it was a rare occasion that happen, he looked over at Akina and touch her hand.


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_...

_Date rose his hands, pleading his innocence. "Of course not!  Even if I was I would clear it with  Tifa before I tried something.  I might stumble across something that  she doesn't like.  Or does like.  It's funny, though...  Because I've  always got this strange vibe from you, Kaa-san.  Kinda like...  A  schoolgirl kinda vibe.  But I could be just imagining it."

"He wants to rape you," Setsuka replied bluntly, chewing on her food. "It's understandable. Vaan asked me to scream "no" once."

"Well, Edie-san?  What do you have to say about all this?"

Edie jumped for a second, hearing that voice. She glared at Date as she leaned in closer towards him, pressing her fist against his cheek.

"We did some stuff, me and your father. Nothing new, but just don't bother trying to do it with Tifa."
"Do what with me!?"
"Rape you."
"He doesn't want to rape you dear!"
"Yeah he does."
"He wants you to dress up as a sexy school girl and rape _him._"
"Is that what happened?"
"_*SHUT UP!*_"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_A Guest._

Date performed a seal under the table and smiled at Edie, before motioning with his chin behind her.  "You have a visitor, Kaa-san."  A gentle, yet calloused hand laid on her shoulder.  The hand of a swordsman.  His crimson hair spilled down to his lower back, his ponytail long gone.  It cascaded down freely, being wild and uncontrollable up top.  He smiled down at Edie.

"Really, Edie-chan, must you shatter the image these kind people have of me?"  Uchiha Hakaizen smiled up at the rest of the people around the table.  "Good evening Kasumi-san.  Setsuka-chan is he yours?  Quite the beautiful child.  You and Tifa have grown immensely."  He looked at his son.  "Thanks for letting me out.  How long have I got?"

"25 minutes if you just sit around and talk, 5 minutes if you get in a fight."

Hakaizen rose an eyebrow.

"Th-three hours if you do _that_.  Your body is exerting and repairing itself simultaneously.  Healing ninjutsu can increase how long you have."

Hakaizen nodded and lifted up Edie bridal style.  "Well then I have much to do.  Farewell everyone."  He vanished from the spot.  Date took this opportunity to feel up his fiancee under the table.  He rubbed up and down her thigh slowly, but Tifa gave no reaction.  He squeezed the inner thigh and got dangerously close to her private zone when Kasumi cleared her throat.

"Date, why are you feeling me up under the table?"


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Rape._

Hakaizen appeared through part of him being within Date, generating a broad smile from Edie while Tifa was shocked to see him.

"H-Hakaizen! I thought you was-"
"Ohhoho~~~!"

"Really, Edie-chan, must you shatter the image these kind people have of me?"  Uchiha Hakaizen smiled up at the rest of the people around the table.  "Good evening Kasumi-san.  Setsuka-chan is he yours?  Quite the beautiful child.  You and Tifa have grown immensely."  He looked at his son.  "Thanks for letting me out.  How long have I got?"

"25 minutes if you just sit around and talk, 5 minutes if you get in a fight."

Hakaizen rose an eyebrow.

"Th-three hours if you do _that_.  Your body is exerting and repairing itself simultaneously.  Healing ninjutsu can increase how long you have."

"Healing ninjutsu you say?" Edie smirked, pinching her cheek. "I have a certain jutsu for that ()"
"Oh my god just go away already!"
"Make sure to give it to the bitch hard."

Hakaizen nodded, lifting Edie up bridal style.   "Well then I have much to do.  Farewell everyone." He vanished from the spot, leaving a shrugging Setsuka and a bewildered Tifa.

"That was... Weird. I had a feeling mom was getting horny though," Tifa sighed before taking another bite out her meal. There was a moment of silence as Date seemed to be moving something under the table.

"Date, why are you feeling me up under the table?"

Almost like a strike of thunder had hit them all, Tifa shot to her right, giving a death stare at Date. She grabbed him by the collar, slamming him against the wall of the booth.

"What the hell do you think you're doing!? Pervert!!"
"I told you he wants to rape someone. It seems I was wrong about his target however."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Midnight]*

"Why are you asking me this!? I'm a mother who's lost her son! What the hell do you think I'm feeling!?"

As he heard this answer he closed his eyes, recollecting his thoughts. Quickly coming to the answer he opened his eyes again as he stared at her.

"You know, sometimes you just have to let go, move on from what you've lost. Maybe then you'd grow up some if you were to actually do that. And I don't mean that body of yours, I mean your mind."

Sighing he continued:

"With your weak resolve you won't solve anything, not a single thing. You need to mature, to get stronger than you are now---or else more incidents, which of the likes that happened to Vann, will happen _all_ over again."

*[Thalia/LT]

*
"Great actually. It was only the other night or so that well... We went all the way, if you know what I mean~!" Tifa giggled, as she gave Thalia a friendly nudge. "I've never been so in love with him to be honest."

Thalia was a bit shocked, but she shouldn't have been really. Tifa and Date had been going out for a while, so it made sense---at least to her. 

"That sounds---great..."

Thalia wasn't exactly sure what to say or how to respond, but she didn't want the moment to sound awkward.

"I mean, that's great that you were able to do something like that with someone you love. I don't know exactly how that would feel like, to love someone as much as you do, especially since I've never gone out with anyone, but regardless I'm happy for you."

Looking at the ground and then started to go into little thought about that, and then softly asked:

"Hey---do you think there will be another opportunity for me to find someone I like?"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 20, 2011)

*Jaden Yuki*
...

...

_ He won't remember me will he? He drifted off to sleep again. I swear I'm tired of his sex drive I've lost count due to lust filling my mind. But he knows I have to leave again. That smile on his face is always there slwoly torturing me from the inside since I have to kill him one day. My mission was for him to die and to advert a disaster by allowing a kaguya to run wild. But, I just can't bring myself to hurt him. Even when the mission was a success I still had to revive him. He's...He's inside my head and my heart. Damn it!_

Tears traveled down creating streams among his face. His hatred and guilt was consuming him as he laid next to his lover. He looked at his face wanting to forget the moments they shared,wanting to forget there life,wanting to forget him. Yet that moment never came when his memory would be wiped clean. Instead he rose standing up trying to ignore the subtle aches and pains of the night before. As he began to walk with a minor limp he gathered his pink kimono. It was a special present from his lover along with other femine clothing he would rather let remain a secret he wore.

He was late which was unusual of him for the fact he had made it show prominently that his actions were for branded and nothing else. His tardiness would be know by Clarissa for sure. As he placed his undergarmets and jeans on he returned to Sanu. The look in the kaguyas eyes calm with his sleep allowing a sweet kiss to be bestowed to his cheek. And with that he disappeared into the shows of the room. As he made his desent from the Kaguya boys place he realized he forgot his necklace a memento of there promise. The necklace had a ring placed on it symbolizing there marriage vows would come soon.

He had no time left so decided to leave it until he returned to Sanu once more. As he leaped and raced as fast as he could it appeared as though he was flying. Yet in all reality he was his speed had allowed him to bungie himself gliding over all in his way. He made a fair distance before leaping again. The final leap had allowed him to be at the gates of Konohagakure. As he stepped forward it seems the guards were on edge since they began to aim there weapons at him. Jade merely snapped his fingers before speaking.

" In that time I just snapped I could have killed you all for pointing your "weapons" at me. My Securty Clearance is Hyo Tu O. "

He flicked a piece of paper at them before proceeding. As one solider picked up the paper he seemed to gulp as he told the others to let him past. As he proceeded to the main mansion he saw the town. It was a former shell of what it use to be when he was a child. Since meeting Sanu his mind was conflicted as to the goals of there organization. Why does everything need to be ruled and why. As he walked into the building he proceeded to the flight of stairs and into the main room. His breath was cold as he spoke to the first person he saw.

" Clarissa.... "


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 20, 2011)

*Braule Ranen*

The man had ordered the Fuzenkagure hospital to take immediate medical response on Noctis and Shirou. The secretary in front nodded and brought Shirou and Noctis into seperate rooms for medical care. This took off one burden that Braule had on his mind, he sighed and left the hospital with no more worries. 

The Phoenix was waiting outside of the hospital for the old man. "Thank you for your help, Drahnei. I don't know if we could have made it without you." Braule smiled at the Phoenix. "Emergencies like these are worth being summoned for. I hope you summon me in times like this otherwise it would have been an annoyance for me." The phoenix suddenly disappeared by Braule's dismissing. 

"Now... To go back to the Intelligence core to tell them about what I have found out." Braule started to head towards the Fuzen Intelligence Building. As he was walking, he thought of why Noctis would disobey him. He finally unlocked his Surigan because of this event so it could not have been all bad. "Kei Aosuki... You truly have a special bond with my son. Don't you?" He continued walking with his thoughts of the events of Suna.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*
_Grown Up Lovin'_

Hakaizen had Edie seated on top of a counter top back at her home in Fuzen.  Her shirt was already gone, her bra barely concealing her wonderful mounds of pleasure.  The coat to his kimono was gone, as was the kimono.  However, underneath his robe, he still wore pants.  He wasn't into the whole Samurai diaper thing.  He suckled on her pulse point, a spot he had learned to master.  He kissed her downward, spending extra time on her belly button before returning to her neck.

He slowly licked her neck and lifted her off of the counter, bending her over the sink.  "Oh how I've missed this."  He spanked her a few times, loving the feel of her bottom as it jiggled slightly with each slap.


*Date Uchiha*
_Misfire_

Date was shell shocked.  "N-no!  I was aiming for you!"  "So you were trying to rape my granddaughter?"  "Yes- I mean, no!  I mean I was..."  He was wide-eyed with fear as his lover held him up against a wall.  Setsuka wasn't really helping any.  She patted Tifa on the shoulder.  "Look at his eyes."  He shot them back up to her face, trying not to get caught looking at her breasts.  "Now look lower."  She whispered that part.  Date...   Well either he had a kunai in his pocket or he was happy to see her.


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Itsuki Ezel*

After some time had passed, he had appeared in front of Alis with a scroll in his hand.

"Take this," he declared, handing her the scroll. "It's instructions on the meeting a week from now. I have another with SUW operatives... Just don't be late."

{----}​ 
*Clarissa Giotsuchi*

She turned around at the person calling her name, letting out a sigh. It was another annoyance.

"What do you want? I'm strapped on time."

{----}​ 
*Tifa Warholic*
_Pervert Pervert Pervert!!_

Tifa did just as Setsuka instructed, only to see something that only a man could produce. She violently kneed him in the gut, before keeping him pinned with her elbow while Hiiro stayed sound asleep on the chair.

"Pervert! You do want to rape me!" she growled as Setsuka gave Tifa a light tap on the shoulder.
"I believe the term is 'Surprise Buttsex'."
"I ship that."
"..."

Tifa kept her attention back on the guy, tightening her grip.

"Apologise! You don't go touching my grandma like that!"

{----}

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Mission Introduction
_The Heartbeard Pirates

"Hey---do you think there will be another opportunity for me to find someone I like?"

Tifa paused for a moment, thinking of Thalia's history. First was her childish relationship with Len, but he seemed like a dick based on the stories. Plus they was related of course.

Then there was Koji, which was more tragic than anything. Just as Tifa had encouraged them to hit it off, the kid commited suicide. 

"Of course, everyone has a chance. Some get it sooner than others, while some go through many people until they find the one. You don't wait for love to get you, you go find it!"​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 20, 2011)

*Jaden Yuki*

He looked at her annoyed as always. Yet what surprised him the most was she seemed to forget she had scheduled this meeting. This was supposedly a check up for the seal now growing and consuming Jaden. 

" What, you called me here remember? "

*----------​*​
*Toshiro Hyuuga - LT*

As she wrapped her arm around his a red blush appeared on his face. He had never been so close to a woman before. Her breasts were touching his arm which sent another reaction through his body a less subtle one. Before he even realized what had happened he looked at her and said in a goofy face.

" uhh, well, ya see yes I'm gonna go to a stream to clean my clothes off would you like to join me. "

He was completely oblivious to what he had just uttered. He had just made a sexual remark yet at this point the blood flow wasn't going upwards in his body.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Thalia/LT]

*She looked down at the ground a bit disappointed, as Tifa explained:

"Of course, everyone has a chance. Some get it  sooner than others, while some go through many people until they find  the one. You don't wait for love to get you, you go find it!"

Sighing she looked up to the sky as she thought to herself:

_'But what if my chance has now slipped away from me...'

_Looking back at Tifa she happily said:

"Well I guess that's true. Although knowing Seiferoth he won't let me go anywhere, much less with a guy."

She laughed for a few seconds, but then realized how true that statement was. Seiferoth wouldn't let her go anywhere, only where he wanted her to be. He didn't trust her with others as well. It would be a pain trying to get a boy friend in all of _this _mess anyways. Well she does have a eternity to try to find someone, no need to rush...

"Oh yeah Tifa---how does it feel...well you know..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 20, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Such Misfortune!_

"I'm sorry Kasumi-san!"  He clapped his hands together in prayer.  "Forgive my foolishness!" He sighed in relief as Tifa slowly let him down.  They sat eating for a second and Date was quiet as he finished his Kitsune Udon.  When he finished he put the chop sticks down and nodded appreciatively.  "That was good.  I wonder what Kaa-san and dad are doing right now."


*Uchiha Hakaizen*
_Curiosity Killed the Cat_

"_Oh, it's so biiiig~!_"


*Date Uchiha*
_On Second Thought..._

"Nah, nevermind."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 20, 2011)

*Alis*

"I am never late for anything inportant. I know you inside and out. I read my mission and your meeting is about sending the SUW and where to send them out then sitting around or waiting for another attack and you are going to find Akina and her lover whoever she choose with her heart. You becareful where our fates lied before the grain of and ends. I see you at the as the upcoming week." Ichibi move back into the gourd, "I feel akward as your children does not put their pouches of sand in their pockets. Akina has her in her bra and I know wher the hell Hakro put his." "Any idea where the location his Ichibi?" "Somewhere warm and cozy from the bag, I am talking about the bag they could be in the snow if they have the heat up like that." Alis open the scroll to see what the elders wanted to talk to her about and read it. "Don't tell me the elders are forcing you to seal me in another person." Alis did not say anything as Ichibi reads over her shoulder as his snake tonge slither on her sleeve.


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic LT*
_Mission Introduction
_The Heartbeard Pirates

Thalia let out a sigh, looking up to the sky before back to her sister. A smile eventually came on her face as she responded with:

"Well I guess that's true. Although knowing Seiferoth, he won't let me go anywhere, much less with a guy."

Tifa let out an awkward laugh, knowing that Thalia was serious about what she said. Even now, the blonde Warholic sister still didn't understand why Seiferoth was like how he was with Thalia. At least, according to her stories. For all Tifa knew, Thalia could be just saying it in spite, and Seiferoth could actually be really loving and caring.

...

Tifa nearly burst out laughing at such a thought, believing her sister over the image of Seiferoth in an apron baking cookies.

"Oh yeah Tifa---how does it feel? Well you know..." 

It took her a moment to get the gist of what Thalia was saying, but when she did it smashed right into her. Perhaps the wrong pun to use, Tifa let out an awkward laugh before responding.

"Ah well... I guess it depends on how nice they are, and how big..." she grumbled towards the end, still sour about her treatment. "Well with Date he's a nice guy, so he's not exactly going to pseudo rape me, if that makes sense."

Tifa took a deep breath, before pulling her sister into a one-arm hug as they walked.

"You just gotta find the right person. See with Edie, she had the right person but stuff happened. Instead of waiting, she whored herself out to many men. Now it's just fucked up," she explained with a giggle, before giving a reassuring smile. 

"Don't worry. You'll find someone. I'm _sure_ of it."

{----}​ 
*Clarissa Giotsuchi*
_Examination_

She gave off a scowl as she did indeed forget about calling him. She had too much shit on her mind it was too hard to keep up.

"Fine, but if there's something wrong I'm not fixing it now," she grunted, leading him to the medical room just down the hall. She laid him down on the bed, where the seal was visible on his body. Clarissa stroked her hand across his chest, creating a special orb of medical chakra that went through his body, acting as like a sort of check-up.

"Hmm... It doesn't seem like anything's _too_ wrong. Just be a bit easier."

{----}

*Itsuki Ezel*
_Off we go_

"Well this meeting is important. I'll be gone for a day or two. Until then, you just ignore everything and find the kids. Bye for now," he sighed, giving his wife a peck on the cheek before dissapearing in a puff of smoke.

{----}​
*Tifa Warholic*
_..._

Once Date had apologised, Tifa released him before the group sat down to eat. The Warholic sister ate slowly, keeping her eye on Date for any suspicious movements. She was the one who was making under-table movements, but at least she hit her target.

"That was good! I wonder what Kaa-san and dad are doing right now..." Date pondered as he seemed to stare into space, before being jumped by a sudden thought.

"He's probably giving it to the bitch like I suggested," Setsuka assumed as she chewed her food, not really caring about anyone's reactions. Tifa on the other hand had more of a () face on.
"S-Setsuka... Why do you all keep talking about sex!? Do you know how pressured I feel right now?" Tifa groaned, bashing her head on the table.

"Oh, but I wonder who's bigger... Date, or Hakaizen? Date, or Hakaizen? Maybe Hakaizen because his name's longer... But with the case of Vaan, doesn't it mean the shorter the name the lo-"
"*PLEASE! MY MIND!*"
"Well I guess the only one who could tell is Tifa."
"I-I haven't seen Hakaizen---! At least.... not like _that!_"

Tifa's eyes wandered to Date, and just before he could get any dirty thoughts she quickly gave him a death glare.

"You should try the sexy schoolgirl. I have."


----------



## River Song (Aug 21, 2011)

*Hotaru*

“Really, have you now, I am frozen in time for all you know I could be your grandparent’s age, he smirked. If you are so knowledgeable of poison you should note that that is mainly pancuronium bromide a highly Toxic paralytic, I added a posponent to the pain causing effect using a flower from Suna. The only cure to the poison is an Acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, which stop the poison from breaking down into your bloodstream, that plant there is a mild one so it will sedate it for awhile but it will be back, a potent natural inhibitor is the calabar bean but I doubt you want to go hunting for it in the rain forest. When I send you back to Fuzen in a box they should have a synthetic inhibitor” he smirked evilly, he probably shouldn’t be explaining his poison but it didn’t matter, the poison would be gone for a while but it would come back.

Mind Tranfer Technique

Shit he was too slow, it hit him in his core, which was hidden from view at all times, sighinh he fely Lyra enter his mind. He wondered how this would play out.

Facing Lyra in his mind he done a mocking bow “Welcome to my humble abode, I wonder how you will fair, my body is different you see, you do not know how to work it so please don’t blow yourself up.” He said patronizingly. 




*Rika*

She looked down on his bloodied face, seeing nothing but she could feel the gentle thump of his heartbeat and it warmed her, it awakened her hope against the branded, it safely put to rest her anger and hatred, it made her feel completely and utterly whole.

Only were few people could sate Rika’s emotions, and ecen then it was only temporarily, those people were Kei, Lyra and Taiyou. They made her calm and le t her look at things from other peoples respective, they were absolutely wonderful but this, this was different.

Rika felt incredibly happy and complete at the same time, like something had been missing in her life, something of dire proportions and that whole was filled by Lyra or Kei but they just couldn’t complete it.

Feeling him hurt wrenched at her heart, it told her she had to protect him and she had to do everything in her power to make him okay, Rika had never believed in love at first sight, partly because she was blind and partly because it was to impossible to happen, but she was slipping, slipping further into the broken boy beneath her.

She snapped herself out of it, she couldn’t be having those feelings, she was Rika Minami Shiromi, the torture prodigy, Fuzen’s top seductress, the young star of the torture and intetrogation core, this was the Rika that was not afraid to tell angels they were wrong, the one that would happily stand up and crush anyone who annoyed her.

She was the adopted daughter of the Fuzenkage, Lady Taiyou Minami, she couldn’t be falling in love, she had so much more important things to do.
Sighing she so delicately picked him up, she could hear his feint breathing and it made her happy. Moving swiftly but steadily she jumped out of the alley way, taking off for Fuzen. Moving quietly threw the night the boy gurgled through spitting out some blood, smiling Rika wiped way thr blood from her chin, her hand feeling the light stubble he had.

She could see Fuzen in the distance, the boy was semi awake now, but all she got were moans and groans, she tried to keep him in the best shape possible but she knew nothing about medicine, she reached fuzen’s gates and two ninja came to ask her for I.d.

“I don’t have time Nate, here’s my ide, you’re Bi and you’ve had a gay experience with another chuunin.” She snapped shouting at the man who blocked her way, a blush spread across his cheeks “I guess it is you Rika-kun”  he said scratching the back of his head as he stepped aside.

Moving swiftly onto the top of the buildings she reached Fuzen Hospital, kicking the doors open she rushed to the desk “I have a patient that needs attended too NOW!” she screamed at the woman who quickly got up and took the mystery boy out of her hands, and Rika felt hollow again.


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Checkmate_










​
The jutsu was a success, and she was now in possession of Hotaru's body. She could see through his eyes, speak through his lips, hear through his ears. The puppets had stopped moving, but she didn't know how to use puppets so they wouldn't be of much use. But that wasn't Lyra's plan.

_Welcome to my humble abode. I wonder how you will fair in here. My body is different you see; you do not know how to work it so please don't blow yourself up,_ he spoke patronizingly, his mind much smaller compared to her. She was currently the dominant one, and easily dwarfed him in size.

_Fool, I came here for two different things,_ she sniggered as Hotaru's arm twitched, reaching for a small syringe in his pouch. 

_I'm betting this is the vaccine for the poison you infected me with, right? How much do you want to bet an overdose with this would kill you? Atropine's dangerous you see, especially in the mutated version found in the plant you speak of which is a Sunagakure Pearl Rose. I'm a Botanist--- you can't beat me at my own game!_

Hotaru wasn't kidding when he said his body was complicated. However, the jutsu was taking control of the mind. It was like taking control of a bird: You didn't need to know how to work it. It was all about will. As long as Hotaru's will wasn't stronger, which she sure it wasn't, she'd be fine.

Lyra had been through a lot afterall._ Nothing_ could make her give up.

_Let's see how this goes!_ Hotaru stabbed himself in the arm with the syringe, with the same wound appearing on Lyra. They had technically both overdosed, and the effects would take place in around 6 minutes. Lyra was sure she knew the remedy to fix this, but she'd need some time to do it. By now, Lyra could tell Hotaru was an expert medical nin and could probably recover from this, but it would at least put him down for a little.

_*RELEASE!*_

Lyra's soul returned to her body in the form of a wave of blue chakra that merged with her body. Once this was done, she quickly took out a roll of bandages and a yellow flower, beginning to heal the drug she'd just injected in herself. 

It was a race of time for one to heal themself and launch the next attack.


----------



## River Song (Aug 21, 2011)

*Hotaru*

He smirked as control of his body turned to him, he had tried to use the antidote to disable him, normally that would be an extremely good plan but fightinh Hotaru was a completely difeernt  game than fighting a normal person. 

He ripped the syringe out of his arm “Silly girl, I have to blood system, my body can’r be affected by poisons or things of that nature, I am a hollow shell I thaught a botanist wuld know this"he said in a reprimanding tone.

 He reconnected the puppet strings to the puppets and sent a wave of water at her, hopefully stopping whatever she was doing in her tracks, and then he took out another scroll, it’s time to test out if this Girl could obey the angels rules.

Making a handseal a gag and bound body appeared this was the body of Nina Tucker; the girl had saved less than a month ago. 

“You make one more move and I’ll sever her Trachea.” He warned creating his chakra scalpel. scraping the front of her throat teasingly while he grinned manically at Lyra “Come on I dare you, isn’t ot an angels job to capture the missing no matter what? Try and capture me and unlikely as it is you may succeed, but tere will be a definite end, this girl will die.”


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Hostage...!_

So he has no blood stream?

How naive. Does he really think that's the only thing that was injected in to him? Lyra's hands are _coated_ in poison, especially the acidic one. She'd given herself the antidote to the acidic one, but in around 2 minutes Hotaru's inside would start burning up. However, she only had around 2 minutes herself: She'd made the mistake of being naive however, and had 'overdosed' herself while Hotaru was unaffected. But at least the acid would get back at that.

She thought Hotaru would know to never trust a girl.

Hotaru formed a handseal, making a girl tied up appear in front of him. He had a chakra scalpel against her neck, threatening to kill her.

"Like I care. Fuzen doesn't need to know," she smirked, gaining a shocked reaction from the girl. Lyra took out a flower bomb, tossing it at Hotaru before forming a tiger handseal.

*Demonic Illusion: Evolution of the Butterfly!*

That's right.

Things were gonna go up in a boom.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 21, 2011)

*Alis and Hakro Ezel*

Alis pulled out her, connected as her husband left, "Re l,Vincent and Ghost, gather up the rest of my warriors that can fight and did not leave yet. I be gone for a day or two." Ichibi was in the mood to use movement through sand with Alis to pinpoint Hakro's location this time as they going to burst the sand bag and controlled the sand flow as well. Her guards and friends saw them dissappear with a small trace of sand on the ground. Vincent picked it up and put it into a a small pouch for Alis to return to Suna. Hakro felt something aginst his balls and felt jumpy as he felt like he needed to pee. Domino looked at him and growled. He was going to enbrassed himself anyway in front of Diana and Soildad. He was waiting for Diana to give him answer to his question as he waited to finished her sketch. He stood up as jumpy as he ever, as this flow of sand came flying out of his pants as it form in to a person, "I already know everyone in this room. It is nice to meet you Soildad and Diana. Where is that no good for nothing ReiMei?"

"I have not seen him since Fuzen, why are you here anyway or just checking up like a mom does?" "The question is why are you here? I will find Akina and see how she is, her pregancy is abnormal, it could lead to dead if she gives birth. I don't want to see that to happen." "You let the nibi out of the bag and you jut made Diana very angry." "I did not, your Diana does not know the whole secret yet. I am off to find your sister than we can all together in agroup because I need to be back in Suna to meet up with Itsuki and a week to have a meeting with the elsers." Alis turn their back on them as she was going to do some handseals she took a side glance to see if Hakro, Diana, or Soildad was going to say anything before she left again. Ichibi snake head pop out of the gourd to see if they are to come after her or Hakro speaks up or not. "I know where Akina is she is at the inn in this village of Yuki, she is with Darius not ReiMei." Alis heard to her it was better to use movement through sand than being attack.


----------



## Kei (Aug 21, 2011)

_*Kei Aosuki Liquid Time Arc:*_​_
April 5th, 3:30 pm, Noon
Shopping district​_
After school couldn?t come fast enough

Her legs couldn?t carry her fast enough

Excitement wasn?t a word to describe Kei feeling, the beating in her heart and the quickness of her breath. She couldn?t explain it and she probably till this day could not explain what or how Koji Kazama made her feel. Love, what a wonderful word that makes any girl heart beat faster and her face glow redder than a tomato. It?s in all the fairy tale and the romance novels, even those stupid romantic comedies

Each one varies the definition to acceptance, patients, or any other virtuous thing you can think of.

But yet, how can you start a wonderful thing, if you can barely say the words that could be the beginning of the most beautiful story or the start of the apocalypse it self

Kei looked up at the boy she admired so much, yet she couldn?t say anything. Her painfully shy ways were hard to break and yet she wanted to talk to him, know him better, and hopefully develop but?

?Ah!? Kei gasp as she tried to get her words out but yet her words stuck to her throat

The boy looked back at her confused, she was cute, kind, considerate, but it seemed that her shyness was her main weakness. Kei screamed it, the way her bag was in front of her and her body seemed to be small and fragile. Kei eyes locked on his and the clicking began, but this time in the boy. It was loud and it made him smile?

?So Kei Aosuki,? wanting to break the ice that seemed to be keeping them at bay, but as she looked up at him with her big eyes, he knew that something was going to give, ?So?Um I heard you got accepted into a university far from here.?

Kei smiled and nodded her head as they walked down the street, ?Yes, but I am thinking about staying home.? Kei said, ?The family wants to stay close you know.? She giggled a bit

And in that instant, fate finally moved. In this moment, down this street, surrounded by tons of people. Love blossomed yet another thing also began to spourt behind the corner. As Kei took a step forward a child probably of 5 years of age ran out in front of her. Koji, watched as the girl doubled back before slowly falling reached out to grab her

But yet, his cellphone flew out of his pocket?

And fell right next to the girl who couldn?t he couldn?t reach on time and as her eyes moved towards the open cell phone her voice gasp and Koji heart snuck?

Because on his wallpaper was a picture of her?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 21, 2011)

*Jaden Yuki*
.........
.........

" You sure? I don't want this thing consuming me in the middle of ---- battle yeah battle. "

Jade had a slight blush on his face as he remembered Sanu but tried to repress the thoughts and memories. The examination took a while to go through but once done Jade stood up proudly wondering what else needed to be done. 

" I had orders to come back to Konohagakure....what's going on I'm a damn captain and they don't tell me shit! "

*----------*​
*Toshiro Hyuuga*

Running was all he could do he was amazed and pumped up for his new adventure. Yet something was wrong he could feel someone was there. His senses were sharp but whoever it was well was faster. He couldn't exactly keep up with whoever it was. It was weird this person seemed to be on a whole nother level then even the boy he saw before the masked one. The man appeared in front of him like a ghost his clothing stained white it was like clothing he'd never seen before. The man looked at Toshiro which caused the hyuuga to back up a bit out of fear.

" Are...are you here to kill me? "

The man chuckled a bit his eyes seemed to be sincere. As a smirk appeared on his face he replied.

" When were you under the impression I wished to kill you? "


----------



## River Song (Aug 21, 2011)

*Hotaru*

Really, the angels of Fuzen were no better than him, his bount reason was murder something she had admitted to be willing to do, hypocrites and bigots everyone of them, He dlashed her traches, cutting of the oxygen to her brain, killing her as her screams filled the clearing echoing of of the trees.

?Hypocrites everyone of you.? He sighed as she used the same Genjutsu, using Kai he released himself and jumped backwards behind the trees which took most of the impact, it was raining now, it was of his doing, it was hid detecting rain, he didn?t need to fight her anymore his plan was set into motion.

?Ever heard of Vigilante justice angel of sin?? he questioned stepping out form the trees, a mob gathered because of the abductions, and now he could feel them in the rain , there were a few of jonnin level chakra and one chuunin and the rest were just civilians.

?He threw out another scroll, the body of Shou appearing ?Have fun cherubim,  The mob no were here they heard you?re explosions the first time.? Now you will be here with the two bodies they are looking for and I will be gone? he said wings extending from his back, and don?t try to deny it or run away, your poison covers the ground and Fuzen has records on yours while it doesn?t on mine so they can use it to identify you. I wonder how people will take the new homicidal you.? He flew into the sky the rain, ending as he soared through the skies, his puppets  followed him being held like a rag doll.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 21, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Liquid Time*
" Training Objectives "​
As he awoke he couldn't remember what he had done that night. As he looked to the side of the bed he was on he saw a tuffle of golden hair. It shocked Sanu the hair was golden and then turned black as it went downward. Sanu couldn't believe what he was seeing a naked guy in his bed that wasn't Jaden. The first thoughts to come to his mind were how he was going to be brutally murdered. The second was how Jade would rip the fabric of space and time to endlessly kick his ass. But then again Sanu's fourteen years old his imagination can run wild sometimes. As he backed away the person made a loud groan as if they were being attacked. 

" Oh my Kishi! My head hurts allot. Okay Ronald never will you drink Sake again. "

Sanu perked up when he recognized the voice and the name from the day he was hit with the baseball.

_ You've got to be shitting me! I fucked him, no ,no ,no this is bad extremely bad! If Jaden finds me like this I'll lose all the happiness in my life nooo! _

Sanu tried to quietly get up yet the shinigami elder was much faster and pulled him into a caress. He snuggled himself into the youngers chest. For and odd reason Sanu felt cold like his body was starting to freeze. That's when the golden haired Shinigami spoke to him.

" Aww, why so tense? Do you really dislike the idea of having fucked me. " He began to pout in the cutest fashion Sanu had ever seen. " Well you didn't like I'd let anyone but my Tsuba-Sensei have me. But I did this just to say sorry, I didn't expect you to get so drunk and try to rape me though. "

Sanu was mortified by what he had just heard. He had tried to rape this shinigami but they were in bed and naked yet he still says nothing happened.

" You..your talking bullshit. You..you have to I'm already engaged and I would never try to have sex with anyone else but my love! "

Ronald gave him and expression like he was saying "Bullshit". Sanu ws weirdout out and astounded at the same time so much so he fell off the bed. He crawled as fast as he could to a wall sulking at the fact he was ever in such a situation. That was until Ronald crawled over next to him.

" You do know we have to leave right? Put your clothes on and come with me. Your to be my new apprentice young shinigami-san "

Sanu didn't understand what was going on yet he had no choice in the matter. He pulled on his jeans,shirt and shoes before dashing off after the already dressed Shinigami. As He leapt from the window Ronald seemed to float in mid-air. Sanu was impressed by such a feat yet was taken aback when he was gripped and the sent flying into the air. Sanu was tired of being thrown around like a cannonball at every chance people got.

" Damn it!!!!! "


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Indecent_

"This conversation is entirely shameless..."  Kasumi pinched the bridge of her nose as Setsuka carried on with her torment.  "Although...  The girl scout seeling cookies and the maid who forgot to polish master's sword are quite fun as well.  And if Date is as big as you make him out to be, that last would should be a whole lot of fun."  She winked at Tifa while Date slammed his hands into his lap in a very painful-looking manner.  His mind went into hyper drive, imagining _Tifa in a school girl out fit...  No!  Tifa in a girl scout outfit!  The skirt is dangerously short... _ _NO!  TIFA IN A MAID OUTFIT, "POLISHING" HIS "SWORD" WITH HER "NATURAL LUBRICANT!"  THE SEXINESS!_

Date had his jaw clenched tight and his face contorted as if he was in serious pain.


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Angels_

"That's what you think Hotaru!" Lyra smirked as Hotaru flew away from the scene, while the mob gathered through the trees.

"Man believes the word of an angel over a sinner. Remember that."

She quickly tied the bandage around her arm, before leaving an explosive tag on the ground. It was sad that the girl was killed... But losses must be accepted to save the lives of others. That was the line Angels lived by.

"Rest in Peace..." she mumbled before dissapearing with the wind.

-LT END-

{----}​ 
*Tifa Warholic*
_That spot!_

Tifa could see Date getting fustrated at Setsuka's teasing, with his face sweating and his jaw locked together. 

"Date? Are you okay?" she asked, leaning over towards him. She placed her hand on his forehead, checking his temperature without realising where her other hand was: Dangerously close to his crotch.

"Oh, kinky!" Setsuka growled as she took the final bite of her meal, before relaxing in her seat with Hiiro. Kasumi tried to look away, not wanting to see the young lovers in such a position.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Dangerous Territory_

Date froze up completely, slowly looking over at Tifa.  He leaned in close so that he could whisper to her without anyone hearing him but her.  "Tifa-chan...  If you get that close to my crotch...  I won't be able to control myself."  His fists were tightly clenched, making the palms bleed and the knuckles turn white.  He was trembling slightly as well, his forehead breaking out in a cold sweat.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 21, 2011)

*Nothing is true, Everything is Permitted*
_Blood, Samurai & Tears Arc_​
*Yamamoto Takashi*
_The Uphill Struggle_

In the battle ridden ruins of Konoha, in the midst of burnt buildings and collasped towers. Stood Yamamoto, his garments ripped and tattered, his muscular chest and six pack exposed for the whole world not to see. Past his clothes, he himself was covered in blood and sweat. Most of it his. He swallowed, his mouth dry, the very act of merely swallowing pained him. His sore throat aching. His shoulders rose and dropped with each hard breath, his diaphragm was working harder than ever before trying desperately to deliever oxygen to his screaming muscles. However despite his condition his eyes were unrelenting, not yielding desperate his state. Defiance burning in his eyes, staring across at _her_. 

Opposite the worn and near depleted Yamamoto stood the small frame of Lilith Black. Her face plain, blank yet with hints of boredom. Her eyes giving nothing, just never ending pits of emptiness. Yamamoto hated her gaze, it was as if she was not even looking at Yamamoto but looking past him. As if he didn't even warrant her time, maybe to her he was just an insigificant bug, she was just dealing with solely due to it being her job. A drop of sweat began to make its way down Yamamoto's face, glistening in the burning mid day sun. Down past his face and dripping off his chin, falling to the ground. The sound of the drip hitting the ground was so quite it was defeaning. 

Was Yamamoto that drop of sweat? Try as he mate, was he going to lose to her? It is as inevitable as the sweat losing to gravity. Was he really that weak? Was he really that pathetic? Emotion flooding throughout, tears building on the bottom of his eyes...

_No_! He roared to himself, finding some resolve. Death? What did that matter compared to his pride? He was on _his_ homeland, fighting where _his_ friends and families had died from _their_ hand, and he was going to let them make a mockey out of him too? Oh no, he would fight till that last breath escaped his lips, there was only pride in that. With his new found resolve he would end it with the next attack, do or die... That didn't matter, at this stage there was only pride left... A Hero's death...

However at that moment, Lilith pushed Yamamoto over the age, her vacant stare moved from his direction and turned away. As if he found something of more interest else. His hate for her boiled over and he moved forward with out thinking anger driving him, emotion powering him. But with that fateful first step towards her he coughed up blood, the battle effects clearly overwhelming him. His hand caught some of the warm blood, the smell filling the area, his nostrils were now overloaded with the smell of his blood. His chin covered in the sunshining blood. 

The blood not only seemed to cool him off instantly, it seemed to drive him past anger into insanity. As he began to smile and chuckle to himself before speaking out quietly. "It's true... When death smiles at a man... All a man can do is smile back..." He said his eyes lingering on the ground, before rising to find the face he hated so much. He smiled at her. They say when you are about to die, you know it, and that very feeling was flooding Yamamoto. 

But he bounded forward, gone was fear. Gone was doubt. There was only grit and determination. For a man can only do his best. He twisted and dodged as he ran towards Lilith, dodging her tendrils of black water. He never gave up, he never took a step back... He was a shinobi... No a warrior... Through and through. Just as he reached her his Kunai in his hand aiming for her, the black water descended upon...

*Argh!​*
Yamamoto bolted up right from his sleep, his breath thick and fast. A cold sweat already plagued his body. He looked to his right and saw some no named slut. He slid out of the bed, naked. Everything hanging free and loose as he made his way to the opened hut. His eyes gazing as the booming moon, whilst he rested against the opened frame door. He needed to travel to Konoha, his training was not enough for him. That bitch had plagued his dreams enough, he needed to end her life. He turned away from the moon swiftly and hurried his things. He was done in less then ten minutes and moved towards Konoha. Stealing one last glance at the moon, "Forgive me, Zero." His voice full of sadness.


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_..._

Tifa cocked her head to the side, curious at why Date was acting like this. He was clenching his fists so tight she could see the scarlet red liquid known as blood trickling from the top of his pale palms. He was trembling, his forehead breaking sweat on to her hands.

"Tifa-chan...  If you get that close to my crotch...  I won't be able to control myself."

"W-What are you talking about!?" She snapped back immediately, shortly before noticing where her left hand was. It was literally _centimeters_ away from a man's pride. She jumped back in panick, backing away to the other side of the booth. "S-Sorry! I didn't realise!"

"You two are gagging for it. Join your parents and have an orgy. I'm getting tired anyway," she yawned, close to the daze that Hiiro was locked in. Kasumi seemed to be in a similar mood, sipping the herbal tea served here.

"Not the best drink but it'll do," she grumbled, keeping herself looking proffesional at all times. Tifa's eyes darted around the room before she leaned back towards Date, making sure to keep her hands on her own lap.

"Sorry about that..."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Interruptions_

Date gave Tifa a weak smile and kissed her gently, stroking her hair.  When they eventually broke apart, a crash sounded and blew a hole in a wall of the restaurant.  Date immediately prepared himself.  He had left his sword at home so he was without any Kenjutsu, but he wasn't even thinking about that.  Four men appeared from the smoke from the explosion.

"What a dump."


"Sooner we find them the sooner we leave."


"Tifa Warholic, Date Uchiha, Setsuka Yomura, Edie Nakano, Kasumi Nakano.  Step forward or we will start killing everyone in here."


"..."


Date stepped forward.  "You've got a problem?"


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Trouble
_
Date stepped forward, being the brave one he was as usual. Setsuka clutched Hiiro tight, backing away to the corner while Kasumi stopped sipping her tea, looking at the men through the corner of her eye.

"You've got a problem?" 	

"Date...!" Tifa called for his name, sitting on the chair behind him. She kept her eyes locked on the men, waiting for them to make a move. 

"Get outta here! The Angels will be here soon!" Tifa snapped, stepping forward to stand up against them.

(Feel free to control anyone)


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_4 on 4_

Date created a clone that held Hiiro.  "I'll make sure he stays safe."  Setsuka nodded as the clone took off back to the house to leave Hiiro and get Edie and Hakaizen.  When he left Setsuka stepped for ward as well, glaring at the men who had entered.  Finally, Kasumi stood.  Date smirked at the enemy, his crimson gaze watching them carefully.  The one in the blue spoke.  "Hanzo, you take the boy.  Bi-han, go for the blond girl.  Tōmasu, take the pink-haired girl.  I'll battle the old woman."

Hanzo, the man in yellow vanished in a burst of flame, appearing behind Date.  Date jumped to avoid his low sweep kick, before aiming hiw own toward the man's face.  At the same time, the man in all black appeared in front of Tifa, materializing from a portal that had suddenly opened up on the floor.  The man in blue fired a ball of ice at Kasumi.  Before the man in silver and black could make a move, Setsuka performed seals, ending with the Serpent seal.  "Doton: Iwakiri!"  A sword made of stone flew along the ground aiming for the man in silver.  He turned, literally turned into smoke and flew across the room, aiming a kick at Setsuka who dodged it.


----------



## Kei (Aug 21, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki Liquid Time Arc:*

_
April 5th, 3:50 pm, Noon
Shopping district_​
Again with silence, but not the silence of before, this was the silence you pray to god that no one would say anything. That what ever happened was just a dream, a dream that started off right and swirled into a horrible nightmare. But these two people that were looking at the other knew it wasn?t a dream. 

The phone wallpaper that was of Kei with Noctis and Rika was right there in the open. As people past time did as well yet for some reason everything seemed to stop?

Koji sighed, ?Um?I?m...It?s?Ah?? Koji looked down but then finally grabbed the phone and closed it, before looking at her, his face red, ?Do you need any help??

Kei shook her head as she got up before blushing, ?Um?? she didn?t know what to say, she didn?t know what to do. But for some reason it made her happy, her hands out in front and her face full of blush. Her heart skipping beats upon beats as she was thinking of the possibilities?

?There was this weird rumor, urban legend that Tifa was talking about,  taking a picture of someone and placing it as your wallpaper for three days---? Koji sighed, ?Bullshit?It was bullshit and I shouldn?t have done that?I?m---?

Whatever force that pushed Kei to do what she did, it was a miracle from the angels above. She had grabbed his hands and got on her toes. Her lips touched his gently and innocently, she didn?t know what she was doing. She just knew that this was a kiss, a kiss that represent how she felt. How much she wanted him?

To Koji, it was like a scene from an anime he secretly watched in his spare time, he was ready for her to sprout wings and say she was a guardian angel that was fell from heaven to be with him. It didn?t take long to Koji to wrap his arms around her and return the kiss. She was a novince and it made Koji happy that he had her?

?

*?Get a room!?* some random strange person yelled out, maybe not enjoying the PDA, Public Display of Affection, of the two new found couple.

But it made them blush and pull back and look at each other?

?You are not mad?? Koji asked as he thought about it, their hands holding the others tightly, ?I mean most girls will probably have my head and call me a stalker??

Kei blushed and shook her head, ??Yeah?Most girls, but?? Kei blushed as she grabbed her phone and pulled it out to show him the picture she took of him out on the track that was currently posted as her wallpaper, ?It wouldn?t be fair..Right??

Koji laughed before grabbing her and kissing her on the forehead and then placing his forehead together..

And so this begins our tragic love story, because when one love begins another ends, yet in this story. Betrayal and hatred feeds this love, along with jealousy and lies?One moment of happiness can not account for the tragedies that befalls others.


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Trouble_










​
The battle quickly moved outside the restaurant, where the four began  battling against eachother. It was spontaneous to say the least, but at  least Hiiro was safe. Tifa wanted to know what was going on with these  guys if anything.

_*ICE RELEASE: DRAGON BLOCK*_

The man in chilling blue fired a ball of ice straight for Kasumi. It  went straight through her, with her body turning into petals to phase  around the attack. 

"Konoha's Flower... At least 40 years ago,"  she sighed as she took out a small wooden stick tightly wedged in the  kimono belt, before extending it into an umbrella. Using this, she would  twirl the umbrella around to form petals into various shapes and sizes.

"Tch, just an old woman. It's not like it'll be too hard!"  The man growled, confident in his abilities. He slid his hand across  the wall next to him, creating a large ice cube that began to morph into  an eagle, before flying straight for Kasumi. The experienced shinobi  twirled her umbrella, creating a ferocious storm of petals that blocked  the attack, before heading to consume the man. He managed to side flip  away, his leg barely caught by the gentle icons of nature that  threatened to consume him.

"Is that your special trick?" Tifa asked as the man jumped out of a  portal in the ground, weilding an oversized butchers knife easily 15 ft  in length, and almost 20 ft in width.

"Indeed. What's yours?" He answered calmly, taking a mighty swing of his sword. Tifa was forced to duck to avoid the grand horizontal slash, her blonde locks barely trimmed by it. Quick on her feet, she swung her left leg around in a circle in an attempt to trip him up, only for the shinobi to wedge his sword in the ground and use it to jump.

"*TAIJUTSU!!*"

Tifa bounced up, her right hand clenched with all the strength and chakra shse could muster. With an almighty war cry, she smashed her fist straight into his sword, expecting to hear a crack and crumble. However, she made her surprised reaction clear when the sword failed to even bruise at the power of her fist, which was easily equal to that of 40 tons.

"_I-Impossible!_"

"Callidus of the Steel Arms. The name of my sword," he revealed, pointing to the exact words written in white italics on his blade. "It means 'The Clever one of the Steel Arms'. My sword is unbreakable due to the special barrier around it made of almost undetectable chakra that messes up your calculations the moment you touch it, so the amount of force you put into your punch was reduced. Nifty, hmm?"
_*
SMACK!*_

The man swung around on his blade, his boot colliding with her face to send the girl tumbling into the wall of the building behind her. A burst of dust covers the midnight skies, shielding her presence. It's useless however as the kick and impact would've hurt.


----------



## Kei (Aug 21, 2011)

_*Kei Aosuki Liquid Time Arc:*_


_April 5th , 11:15 pm, Evening
Outside of the Aosuki household_​
If the world burned and killed everyone, it would be okay. It really would, never did these two think that they would find each other. Loving each other company, or talking about things that surpised even Koji. The shy girl that always snuck glances at him in class or the outspoken boy that couldn?t even say anything to the girl of his dreams, the two seemed to complete each other. In more ways than one? Not even the thought of this being a fleeting romance came into their mind?

Even though they just confessed, these two found something that people have been searching ages for?

Pure, true, love?

Koji pushed Kei up against the brick fence that was surrounding the Aosuki household. Koji leaned down as Kei looked innocently up at the boy with the deepest grayest eyes, before pulling his school tie bringing him down to his level and kissing him again. In the time that they spent together, she learned quickly what Koji liked?

And she did it well, as she kissed him she bit his bottom lip causing him to release a small groan as he pushed up against her more when she slip some tongue. Traveling and feeling the places she was getting use to, Kei felt her mind slip, the taste of Koji was one of a kind and it made her weaker than she already was?Their tongues hit each other causing Kei to smirk as she felt Koji tongue apply force against hers?

A battle between passion made it even more exciting, blocking everything out except the taste and the shocking of each others skin?

*?UM UM!!!?* a certain cough made them both jump breaking the kiss and leaving a certain trail of saliva between the two, Kei blushed and wipe her lips as she notice the girl who was smiling like a Cheshire cat over the brick wall, ?Well?Well?Well??

Koji blushed and finally stepped back a bit, but his fingers still interlaced with hers?

?Lyra!? Kei said as she looked above her, ?I thought you were on a business trip with Kyo!?  Kei said as she finally back from the wall and looked at the older woman

Lyra smiled, ?We got back this morning?? Lyra was a lawyer that worked for Kyo, her playboy older brother, it was love at first fight. Lyra had punched Kyo in the face their first meeting because he was trying to hit on her. And after that, Kyo mind was set on making Lyra fall for him and then break up wit her..

But those two got to know each other better and soon, Kyo and Lyra was one couple that seemed to know everything and yet still learning things?

_?Hohoho..? _Lyra smirked as she looked at the boy and girl, ?So Kei... Who is he?? she said looking the boy up and down

Kei blushed before looking at Koji?

?I am Koji Kazama?? Koji said as he looked at the older lady who was still behind the brick fence looking over them, ?I go to the same school as your..?

?Sister in law?? Lyra completed before looking at Kei, ?Come on in?We will have to_ discuss some thing~_?

Discussing with Lyra equaled an agreement to Kei?

Kei released Koji hand and they both felt a certain flame being torn away from them, ?see you tomorrow??Kei asked

Koji smiled a bit, ?Wouldn?t have it any other way??


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Kasumi Nakano*
_Skirmish_










​ *
ICE CLONE TECHNIQUE!
*
The man dressed in an icy chilling blue formed the horse handseal as a clone made of pure ice formed from the water on the ground. It soon morphed it's cubic appearance into one that was identical to Kuai Liang.

_'Ice clones? Interesting... I haven't seen those in decades',_ Kasumi thought calmly to herself, assessing the situation. She'd seen ice clones like this before. A single touch would freeze one solid, but last time someone tried it on Kasumi, _they_ was frozen solid.

"Aren't you going to attack me?" She asked calmly, twirling her umbrella in her hands. A swarm of petals formed around the tip, making a sort of hurricane. The man watched with a bewildered face, before sending out his clone to attack Kasumi. It equipped a kunai, aiming to scratch her.

"A single touch and you're _*FINISHED!*_" 
"Indeed."

Kasumi placed her hand on the arm of the clone, it's surface chilling. She could feel the chakra that would freeze her beginning to crawl through her hand, but it suddenly reversed and began to melt the clone.

"*W-WHAT THE FUCK!?*"
"A simple technique. Reversing the chakra back to the opponent, then creating a sort of error in the calculations, hence why your clone is melting," she explained with a nonchalant expression, while the man was throwing hissy fits.

"Tch, we can't lose here men! *WE CAN'T!*"

He began to flip through three seals--- Bird, Boar, Dragon, Dog and finishing off with the Tiger. A circle of ice began to surround him, slowly raising in the form of 6 pillars.

*ICE RELEASE: 6 PILLARS OF ANEMOI!!*

Kasumi simply watched the pillars rise high into the sky, clearly visible throughout Fuzen. A strong northen wind began to breeze through the village, chilling everything in sight. But most of the wind was forming at the top of the pillars like a hurricane, slowly forming what seemed to be a large ball of ice.

"What are you planning to do?"
"Crush you! *CRUSH YOU TO TINY FUCKING BITS OF BONE!!!*" 
"Are you sane?"

The pillars quickly retracted to the ground, allowing the great ball of ice to come crashing down towards Fuzen. Kasumi knew she needed to do something, not just to protect her family but Fuzen from a disaster. She dropped her umbrella with haste, before reaching her arms out as if to catch the ball. A dense swarm of pink petals shot out her body, covering the ball. It was more like a pedestal forming from her hands, and the idea was to catch it.

{----}​
*Tifa Warholic*
_Callidus of the Steel Arms_

"_Ouch ouch ouch!!_"

Tifa rubbed her shoulder in pain, slowly rising from he crater in the wall. Bi-han, her opponent, wasn't giving her any time to recover. A murky black clone of himself spawned from his shadow before rushing towards her like a rugby player, aiming to tackle her to the ground. She clenched her left fist, punching straight through the clone to leave a gaping hole in his heart. 

"Those clones aren't as easy to destroy as you think!"
"You so sure about that?"
"_Hmph!!_"










​ 
The clone dissolved into nothing after Tifa's punch, leaving Bi-han to wonder what the trick was just there. But now that the girl was standing up and getting ready for her next assault, he didn't have time.

"Callidus... _of the Steel Arms eh?_" Tifa began, confirming the name of his mighty blade. "Heh... I wonder who's kenjutsu skills are better. Yours, or _mine?_"

Tifa took out a simple kunai with her blade and scrolls being at home. The man almost burst out laughing at her challenge as he leaned against his sword wedged in the ground.

"You think you can defeat Callidus of the Steel Arms with a simple kunai?" He asked, confirming her wishes while trying to hold in the laughter. "This'll be fun to just watch you fail!"

"Like I said: I wonder who's kenjutsu skills are better...!"

Tifa rushed towards Bi-han, swinging her kunai towards his chest. He deflected it with the base of his sword, before swinging his blade with incredible speed despite it's weight. The Warholic sister ducked below, before flipping around to his side to launch her assault. 

The two were locked in a deadly steel fight, with Tifa just using a knife for small but quick slices, while Bi-han could cut one into slices. 

_*KLINK, KLINK*_

The steel blades collided and broke apart, both seeming to be equal with level. With every arc slash that Tifa launched, Bi-han would defend it with his mighty swing, with Tifa's acrobatic skills proving to be useful here. For a good 10 minutes the two went at it, with neither of them faltering with their willpower.

*BUTCHER'S SWORD TECHNIQUE: SIX GALE SLASH!!*

With multiple swings of his sword, six air-cutting slices of wind were tearing through the air towards Tifa, with just the force enough to keep her hair blowing. 
*
FIRE RELEASE: LION'S FIST!!* 

The burning fire in the shape of a lion formed on Tifa's right fist which was held out to face the attack. She pumped more and more chakra into it, allowing it to grow in size to face the technique.

_No way I'm losing...!_


----------



## River Song (Aug 22, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

She sat on the window ledge, her knees close to her chest, in her hand was a pen and piece of paper, for a blind girl she was okay at writing, her handwriting was a neat scrawl, rigjht now she was trying to compose something, her mind was drawing blanks though. She was quite frustrated.
She had just tried to cook lunch for herself and now Taiyou needed to buy a new cooker and Rika was short of an outfit.

Cooking and Rika was never a good combination and never should of in any state of mind been attempted. Sighing she brushed her bangs out of her face, she had no idea what to do, she had left the blond boy in the hospital three hours ago and she was bored. She was dressed in a plain black one sleeved top with leather trousers, her hair down from its usual bun and flowing around her face.

Suddenly she heard something glide down outside her window, before a light pecking at it, a messenger bird, she opened it taking her legs of of the window ledge and jumping to the ground. The pigeon simply dropped the letter into Rika’s hands and left.

Rika obviously couldn’t read but her sense of touch was so refined she could make out the words from feeling the indents in the paper; it was a letter with the angels seal, what could they want.

She opened it and glided over the letter with the palm of her hand, she was being put on an assassination mission and at the bottom there was a small note 

_“We understand you are not an angel but we have requested you for this mission, you will receive more information from your angel superiors
~Lucifer”_

Angel superiors my ass, he didn’t even list them, she just knew they were to meet in the Fuzenkage’s mansion, well that’s a long journey Rika added sarcastically as she ambled down to the main hall.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 22, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
~Lost Chapters Arc~

A day has passed since leaving Konoha, Noctis was sleeping on his father's lap holding tightly onto his stuffed animal. They were travelling on a royal carriage throughout the Land of Earth, it was only a few miles until they had reached the _Shrine of Lindzei_. The sun was setting in the horizon as the carriage was travelling underneath it. 

The old man had spoken quietly to the boy sleeping on his lap, _"We are almost here, it's time we wake up."_ The boy could hear the words but it took a few seconds before he started to slowly open his tired eyes. He stood up from his father's lap and wiped his eye's as he looked out the window. He was slowly approaching a temple with a unique structure, with an entrance leading underground.



The carriage slowly stopped and it was time to get off. Braule had explained what the purpose of coming here was about. It was to pay a tribute to Lindzei every decade when the moon shines clear silver down upon her shrine. It was basically to thank this _Angel_ for making the _blessed_ clans what they are today. Braule wanted to take Noctis along to represent as the heads of the Ranen clan towards the other clans. 

Noctis stepped off the carriage and saw the huge size of the Shrine. His father seemed to know this place well since he had came here before. Noctis started to follow behind his father into the Shrine with the Royal guards around them. Closer and closer, Noctis could feel an unusual aura coming out of the shrine, similar to when he heard the ominous whispers. It was strange though, Noctis could only hear the words "L'cie" as he was passing through the statues labelled as _Fal'cie_ from each side of him. 

~To be continued~


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2011)

* Kyo Aosuki*

?I?ll take it you will do a good job??

Kyo stood up straight his chest out as he was being looked at by his boss, Lucifer, the great and responsible one. The one that is the leaders of all angels and the angel that Kyo would soon replace and he wasn?t scared to admit it. He was after Lucifer position and Lucifer had it no other way, it proved that the boy was ambitious and ready to lead if had to. Kyo looked up at his boss before sighing and relaxing his muscles?

?You should no by now?? Kyo said as he looked at Lucifer, ?I never fail??

Lucifer smirked as he sat in his chair, he leaned back and interlaced his fingers, ?Good I wouldn?t expect no less from you, you are teaming up with Rika and I guess Lyra is coming along with you.? Lucifer said as he took a long sigh. Lyra wasn?t his favorite person and the thought of her carrying the name of an angel made him revolt in ways Kyo could understand?

?Keep them in line?? Lucifer said as he looked away, ?If I have another report of those two messing up in some way, nothing, and not even you can stop there punishment.?

Kyo nodded, ?Yes sir?? Kyo said before turning away and leaving out the room, he sighed as he brushed back his hair?

?Damn them??


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Ayane of the Purple Flames Arc_

The rain was pouring heavily over Fuzengakure. It wasn't a pleasant day, and the grey clouds showed this. Lilith wanted to give her another chance after the fuck up with Hotaru and invited her on this mission, much to Lucifer's dissapointment. He had it in for her, and she didn't really care.

"A mission from the Angels? Looks like it's not a solo one either considering the rank," Lyra sighed as she walked down the empty streets of Fuzen, heading for the Fuzengakure Mansion up ahead. She looked down the letter to see the people signed up for a mission.

Rika Shiromi? Great.

Kyo Aosuki? Perfect!

Kei Aosuki? ...

Lyra let out a deep sigh at the last name, before running up to the Fuzen Mansion. It was going to be tough, that's for sure. They had to take out a group of four that were easily their level or higher, and someone who she'd just made up with was coming too, with her fiance and best friend. It was going to be awkward to say the least.

Bursting through the doors, Lyra saw Kyo and Rika already assembled. She was soaking wet, wearing a beige cloak over a purple skirt, black knee-length combat boots and a white tank top.

"Nice to see you both. Where's Kei?" she smiled before taking out her mission slip. 

"Well anyway... It seems they are at an inn in a village just south of Fuzen. This shouldn't be too hard if we use the element of surprise. Have you all got your headsets equipped?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

*Date Uchiha & Setsuka Yomura*
_Done Fucking Around_

Scorpion flew across the restaurant toward Date, stabbin ghim through his chest with a sword before the Uchiha could react.  "Any last words before Hell embraces you?"  Date just smiled.  "Yeah..."

"Boom."  The voice of a second Date came from behind him.  Scorpion looked back wide-eyed.  "A Shadow Clo-"  Date performed a seal and his clone exploded, sending Scorpion flying violently across the room.  While he was still stunned Date stabbed a kunai through his neck, finishing him off.  "Date, back me up!"  Date turned around and shot toward Setsuka.  Everytime she attacked the man turned into smoke.  However Date had a bit of a plan.  He performed seals.  "Hey!"  The man turned around and was immediately engulfed in flames.  Demonic Illusion, Hell Fire.  A genjutsu.  "What is - AUGH!"  A sharp stone was protruding from his chest, having pierced his heart.  He went down.

"Setsuka, help out Kasumi, and I'll help out Tifa.  The last two seem to be the strongest of the group!"

Date shot toward Tifa, aiming a kick at the man she was facing.  However, he vanished, having been sucked upward into a black hole he created.  Another hole appeared behind Date and the man grabbed him, flying upward and then slamming him down in a kind of Primary Lotus fashion, only minus the spin.  "Ugh..."  Date rolled back, rolling his neck.  Shit that had hurt.  He looked up at Tifa.  "Do you need my help or do you want to fight him alone?"  "You'll die either way."  Bi-han appeared behind Date once more, but this time Date dodged his arms with a duck and uppercutted him in the chest.  "Not today, bitch!"

Setsuka stood next to Kasumi.  "Raiton: Gian!"  She rose a hand and aimed it at the attacker.  If he was dead maybe his jutsu would go away.  The bolt of lightning shot toward him but he turned to ice.  The ice shattered the frigid wind blew away, before reforming into the man.  "You cannot kill me so easily!"


----------



## River Song (Aug 22, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

She watched as Lyra walked in, was she going on the mission too, good it least she wouldn?t be stuck with strangers who would need Tsunade Senju to remove the iron bars from their asses. She sauntered forward taking a headset from Lyra she smiled taking it and clipping it onto her ear, masking it with her hair.

She turned to Kyo who had appeared ?I guess you are my commanding officer Kyo-kun.? She said with a sugary sweet voice ?Well this is looking to turn into a train wreck.? She muttered to herself.

?If this is going to be an angel mission I better follow the rules: Show no emotion. I could do that. Be a heartless non-compromising bastard, i guess I could fit that in, oh and yes, cut down anyone that so much as looks at me funny. Will Do.? She said with a dollop of fake cheer.

She didn?t want to work for the angels and she would make it painfully obvious. She listened to Lyra, she seemed so different in her angel persona, well I guess Rika did as well, this was the destructive Rika, this was the Rika that embodied the deadly sins, the one who looks for flaws and short-comings at every turn.

?Well dearest brother, I think we should depart, you stand in one spot for too long Lyra might actually realise what you are.? She bit snidely; she hoped Kyo would understand her unlimited hatred towards this situation.

She walked past Lyra, before pushing Kyo out of the way and exiting the immense building. She was starting to realise that it would be harder to do it with people she knew, they would watchthem throw down her views and she hated it.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2011)

*Kyo Aosuki*

“Well this is looking to turn into a train wreck.” 

Kyo growled at the girl,"You are right, it will be with you on bored, how about you do something fucking useful for once?"Kyo asked as his red eyes glowed at her,"Instead of fucking complaining?...Oh wait...You can't!"Kyo snap before looking at Lyra. He didn't like Rika, she was annoying and since she didn't relate to the family

It made Kyo even more offensive to Rika...

In a way she was like Lyra but the thing is Lyra knew how to take care of herself. Kyo always watched out for the klutz that was in front of him. The girl who Kyo had to constantly cover her tracks and take the blame because he knew that Kei would kill him if she was punished. And that made Kyo more harder and colder towards the girl...

"Kei is already waiting for us outside of Fuzen a few miles out."Kyo said as he looked at Lyra,"There is no reason for communicating both of you will stay out the way."Kyo said matter of factly

"Both of yours track records aren't what Lucifer consider trustworthy..."he also stated before brushing his hair back showing off his eye patch before looking at Lyra,"And plus..Lyra..."

Kyo didn't want to say it in front of Rika, the bitch, but he was worried about her. And it ached him a bit that this was going to be a dangerous mission, yet he sighed knowing that she wouldn't listen to him until she got hurt which he didn't really want..

And with Rika showing off her hatred for the boy by bumping into him...

Kyo knew that from this day forward it was going to be all fucking hell for him...


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT
*_Ayane of the Purple Flames Arc_

Here's when it came to that part...

Kyo and Rika were at it, bickering with eachother over the stupidest things. Rika would shove Kyo out the way, while he'd launch an army of insults designed to put her down. Lyra wasn't looking forward to working with all three of them...

"Kei is already waiting for us outside Fuzen a few miles out," Kyo reminded Lyra as the arguing died down a little. "There is no reason for communicating. Both of you will stay out of the way. Both of your track records aren't what Lucifer consider trustworthy... And plus, Lyra..."

Lyra let out a deep sigh, before leaning Kyo closer towards him. Without another breath or another word, she kissed him deeply on the lips, an unproffesional act for an Angel but she didn't care.

"That shut you up?"

 When she pulled away, she began to walk ahead of the two through the pouring rain. They were near the Fuzen gates, and the village where the targets were at was only around 10 miles south of Fuzen. It wouldn't take long at all.

Once they were finally at the Fuzen Gates, Lyra waited a moment before they set off through the forest.

"Where exactly are we meeting Kei? It's crucial we discuss our plans using the basic information we have on them, and decide who will defeat who. We can't afford a 4 way battle. It has to be one-on-one."

{----}​ *
Tifa Warholic*
_Callidus of the Steel Arms II
_
Tifa was lucky, managing to defend against the attack and create a large whirlwind of fire. Bi-han let out a dissapointed grunt, before smashing his almighty blade into the ground, ripping apart the earth that headed towards Tifa like a virus. With the flaming wind blocking her line of sight, she was knocked off balance by the attack and left lodged in a pile of rubble. The wind dissapeared, leaving a smirking Bi-han.

"This is what happens when dirty whores like you try to be shinobi!," he declared with a nonchalant before seeing a leg swipe straight past him. He quickly dissapeared through a black hole, before launching his assault on Date. The kid reacted with an uppercut to the face, knocking Bi-han back a little.

"So you defeated the two others? Don't get ahead of yourself. Me and icey here are S-Rank missing-ninjas... We are in the bingo books of 3 countries. Don't underestimate _us!_"

He slashed his blade with the upmost haste in his movements, ripping apart Date's waist. Blood splattered over Bi-han, while Tifa looked on in horror.

"_D-Date?_ *DAATEE!!!*" She screamed after his name, aiming to catch his body before he fell. The man laughed like a maniac as Tifa caught Date, but only to notice he was much heavier than usual. A puff of smoke, and it was revealed to simply be a large rock in Tifa's hands. She smiled with joy as she realised it was just a trick of Date's.










​
"A Body Replacement---!"

Date smashed his fist straight into the man's face, breaking his cheek bone and squirting blood out his face like a water bottle. He swung his fist again, giving the other side of his face the same punch.

"Don't..."

He kicked him in the gut, before smacking him down to the floor.

"*EVER...*"

Date knelt on top of him, punching him repeatedly in the face. Blood splashed across the floor, staining Date's fists, clothes and face.

"*CALL MY GIRL...!*"

He carried on fisting the guy in the face, demolishing his face into just a flab of skin, with blood hiding his skin colour.

"*A WHORE!!*"

The Uchiha let out a mighty growl, before smashing his fist straight into the main's face, crushing his face in to just a hole in the center, and even creating a crater around his head. The blood poured out of his body, almost like it was deflating. Tifa simply watched as she gawped at the actions her fiance just took.

"Wow..."

{----}​
*Kasumi Nakano*
_Skirmish II_

Setsuka had arrived, but Kasmumi had to take desperate measures to protect her family here. She stopped the flow of petals, allowing the ball to continue on it's course. However, she quickly switched to a tiger handseal.

*FLOWER RELEASE: DIVINE 7 BLADE JUDGEMENT!!*

Seven sharp blades of petals began to surround the ice cube, before beginning to slice at it at a speed not recognized by the human eye. Within seconds, the ice ball was cut up into tiny ice pellets that rained down over Fuzen. The man was shocked at her ability, and Setsuka took the chance to impale him in the face with a rock spear, leaving him down.

"Hmph, fucker thought I wouldn't take my chance," Setsuka scoffed before turning her attention to Date, who was standing over a man covered in blood. The man was almost fully cased in the murky scarlet liquid himself.

"Date, Tifa! Are you guys okay?"


----------



## River Song (Aug 22, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

?....Oh wait you can?t.?

She kept walking addressing Kyo in a scathing tone as she pulled on her purple jacket. ?Oh shut up, you know maybe you should give gay sex a try, you must be used to it with that rod up your ass all day. I don?t care if your an angel, we are both in this mission as peers and I?m not taking crap from you. I am here because your almighty leader requested me, the only reason I have a bad track record is because I publicly oppose the angel?s ways, but none the less I will follow the orders just don?t expect me to like it bastard.?

Rika was quite annoyed with Kyo already, they had never got along, they had conflicting personalities, and it was like putting two alpha dogs in a confined space, they would tear each other apart, Kyo usually looked for servitude, and Rika would rather start a fight than just bend over backwards. 

She swiftly ran through the rain, heading for their destination south of Fuzen. She kept throwing Cheeky smirks at Kyo, she had used this as blackmail before but Lyra never found out what Kyo and Rika did when they first met. Smiling to herself she noticed they were close.

 Just to annoy and disobey Kyo Rika called across to Lyra ?So  sweetie how was your day??


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_The End_

Date rose from the bloodied, beaten man, his hands dripping blood.  He cracked his knuckles and shook his hands, trying to get as much of the blood off as possible.  "I need a shower."  He sighed and looked around.  Fortunately, the clock was spared.  It was now 4:30 A.M an dhe was still not tired at all.  He was hyped up if anything.  The Satsui no Hadou had given him a slight nudge and he was feeling the after effects.  He had boundless energy.  Not necessarily boundless chakra, just energy.  He felt like he could go sprint around Fuzen twenty times.  He looked over at his family.  Are you guys okay?  None of you are hurt, right?"  "Puh-lease, those punk ass losers can't kill me, I'm a fuckin' mom."  Date chuckled.  "I am unharmed.  Forty years later and I'm not too rusty."  Date nodded and looked at Tifa, his gaze becoming softer.  "Are you okay?"


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend - Mission Start_

Date was walking along the path beaten in the forest.  It seemed to be crafted, no path just grew this perfectly.  But that wasn't of his concern.  He continued walking along, heading toward where he had been called for his mission.  It was strange, really.  Normally, missions were given by people who needed something.  These people didn't need Date's help for anything, they just wanted him to take some sort of test.  His reward was a sword.  He figured he'd do it anyway, if the sword was crap he would melt it down and have it crafted into something different.  He stopped.  It was nighttime, and a white sword with a blue tsuba and pommel shone brilliantly, it's light cutting through the darkness.  The blade was sticking out of a stone, with the scabbard laying next to it.  Date smirked to himself.  Easiest mission ever.

He walked to the stone and planted his foot on the rock, yanking the sword out of it.  A name flashed through his mind.  "Kore made no henkō..."  As he spoke a strange animal call rang out above him, like a cross between a lion's roar and an Eagle's screech.  He looked up to see a great red dragon.  He held the sword out before him.  "What the..."  He dodged the stream of fire it produced and returned to his feet.  "Come on, you ugly bastard!"


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_No Dawn_

Once Date had checked everyone was okay, he asked the same to Tifa who simply stood there frozen. She didn't know what to say... She was just shocked. Date had gotten so angry at what the man said that he killed him with his bare hands. No jutsu, weapons, nothing. Just anger...

She looked back up at him with the same expression, before jumping into a tight embrace with him. 

"I'm okay... Thanks to you~" she whispered, burying her face into his chest. Kasumi watched on in awe, before letting out a yawn.

"It's getting late, we should head home," she suggested as she stretched her arms, before beginning to walk down the street. Setsuka let off a gentle chuckle before following after her.

"How much do you want to bet we walk in on Edie and Hakaizen?"
"No no, they would've had to stop because of Hiiro."
"But the clone could've easily gone to another room with the sleeping Hiiro. I still think they're at it!"

Tifa giggled lightly at their conversation, before grabbing Date's hand and giving it a squeeze. 

"I'm really tired and there's a lot to do tommorow seeing as we just moved here. Let's go home already," she suggested before walking back with him.

~~~

"Ha... Aha... Ha~~~!!"

Noises that would scar any child came from the house as the group stood outside the door, wondering if to walk in or not. Setsuka knew Hiiro would be waking up soon, but even though it had been around an hour, they were still going at it.

"Uh... Do we go in or not?"
"Hmm... It wouldn't be the first time for me."
_*"AHHHHHHH!!!!**"*_
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2011)

*Kyo and Kei Aosuki *

Kyo kissed his future wife for a minute, he did enjoy her kisses. And it made him happy when she did it. Kyo broke the kiss and smiled stupidly at Lyra for a minute as the rain began to fall all around them. Kyo then sighed as they went to the Fuzen gates and Kei was waiting for them. She smiled at the three and nodded her head..

"Long time no see!"she called out as the rain poured she was using a small barrier to keep the water off of her,"I came to the Fuzen gates, I might be an Angel but I am still a missing in a way."

Kyo looked at his sister for a minute,"Yeah.."he said as he looked at her for a minute, Kei smiled warmly at the two before going over to Rika and hugging her

"Don't hug that diseased infested rat!"Kyo yelled, Kei shot him a glance and looked at him for a minute before rolling her eyes and going to her older brother and hugging him,"Touching her first...Kei remember you have class don't sink to her level."

Kei shook her head before putting her barrier over Lyra to keep her from getting wet

"Lyra..."she nodded her head


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

Date Uchiha
Enough is enough

Date looked at the door of the house, the sounds of Edie screaming in pleasure and flesh slapping against flesh ranging loud in his ears.  His mental well-being was at its limit.  At the same time, the Adrenaline Rush from his Satsui no Hadou ended, making him crash and hard.  The sound of glass breaking and then Edie yelling "Oh fuck yeah, you know I like that!~"  Drove him over the edge.

Without warning, Date Uchiha, a young man who had killed people by the time he was 13, a young man who had lived in a world run by fear and managed to stay by the woman he loved, that man...  fell backwards and fainted, laying on the ground.


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Facing the Dragon_

The dragon let out another roar and swooped down, aiming to drown Date in a sea of fire.  Date dashed to the side, dodging the attack.  It flew upward again and Date held his sword out before him.  _Sorry Reshi, but you're sittin' this one out.  I'm gonna take this mission on by myself and come out on top._  The dragon swooped down against and Date leaped high into the air, landing on its back.  It flew wildly through the sky, before throwing him off violently.  He hit the ground hard and rolled backward, gritting his teeth.

"I'm gonna take you down you giant turkey."

It spewed more flames at him and he countered with a fireball jutsu, which managed to keep the flames at bay for a few seconds.  He took that time to dodge out of the way, avoiding the fire.  He slid to a halt and the dragon came rushing toward him.  He rose the sword he just got.  "It's now or never!"


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Lyra Murasaki LT*
_Ayane of the Purple Flames Arc
_
Speak of the devil, Kei was here. She didn't seem to have a cloak on to shield her from the rain, which Lyra thought would be stupid considering her abilities. However, when she looked closer she could see the rain bouncing off some sort of circular shield.

She greeted Rika and Kyo, before making the barrier appear over the Murasaki.

"Lyra..." She nodded her head, greeting her with a simple yet safe gesture in this sort of situation.
"Kei..." Lyra did the same, before clearing her throat and taking out a map. It was a map of the Land of Wind, and down south right near the southern border was a 'X' mark. 

"This is the village they are at. If we run, it shouldn't take us too long. Let's not waste any time," she ordered, taking up the role of leader even though Kyo should have the rightful place. 

But he wouldn't _dare_ challenge her.

~~~

Now the group found themselves hiding in the bushes outside a secluded inn hidden right in the most lush parts of the Land of Wind. It seemed empty, and was more like the kind you'd find far out in the country.

"They're in here... We have to be careful, and make sure not to get caught in a group battle. It'll end badly," she began, taking a kunai out from her holster. "All civillians have been evacuated, and they are currently in their room unaware. Fuzen said they'd cover any damage done to the inn so Kei, if you may start off with a destructive attack to get their attention!"

{----}

*Tifa Warholic*
_Enough is ENOUGH!!_
​  Date had already passed out from it all, and Setsuka was laughing like a maniac. It was nearly 5am in the morning, and Tifa was tired as hell. She'd rip it out of her mother if she has too.

"I've beeen a _*NAUGHTY* _girl! Hehe~~~!"
"Okay *THAT'S IT!*"

Tifa burst through the door, only to see Edie's legs raised in the air and Hakaizen pressing her on the table.

The dining table... Where they eat their food!

"Oh god... We have to eat breakfast there!" Kasumi sighed, resting her face in the palm of her hand. Setsuka attended to Date, trying to wake him up while Tifa stormed over to the two adults.

"Alright, that's it! Put some clothes on you two!" She yelled, with Hakaizen abiding immediately by putting his kimono back on, while Edie quickly threw her shirt and skirt on, not even bothering with the underwear. Tifa looked around to see the living room almost completely destroyed.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Knocked Out In the Second Round_

Date struggled to his feet, waking up.  "I'm alright, Setsuka-sa-"  He stared blankly at his father pressing Edie against the table, both of them looking like deer caught in the headlights.  A few seconds passed.  And then Date fell over again.  "Wow, twice in the span of five seconds."  Setsuka winked at Hakaizen.  "You must be good at what you do...   GOOD GOD!"  Hakaizen noticed an open flap in his kimono and closed it up, chuckling weakly.  He rose his hands in apology.  "I-I'm sorry.  Let me make up for it.  With the... Medical Ninjutsu Edie-chan has performed on me, I'll be here for about three more days.  How about I train you and Date?  You'll actually be doing me a favor, y letting me stretch my old bones... in a different way."  He shared a smile with Edie, before looking up at Tifa.

"I shall clean this mess, don't worry about it."  He nodded and split into twelve shadow clones without a handseal nor puff of smoke and began cleaning.  Setsuka was standing there dumbfounded, before whispering to Edie.  "How the Hell d'you fit over 15 inches in there?!"

_Next Morning_​
Date slowly awoke, having been put in a bed.  He sat up and scratched the back of his head.  Tifa must have put him here.  She was the only one who knew he liked to sleep shirtless, sleeping with a shirt on left him hot and itchy in the morning.  He pulled on a white T shirt, having slept in his pants and walked outside, seeing his father sitting and reading a book.  "Morning, dad."  He smiled widely.  Hakaizen smiled back.  "Good morning, son."


----------



## River Song (Aug 22, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

They moved to the outskirts of Fuzen, Rika had taken the rooftops; she couldn?t be bothered with crowds in her mood. It was pretty quiet for a day in Fuzen but then again it was wet and quite depressing looking across the water soaked alleyways.

Rika was the first one to know Kei was at the gate, she could smell her and in an effort to get there faster she sped up her pace. Leaping down from the building she pulled Kei into a hug, it was good to see her again, only for another snide narscistic comment to come out of Kyo?s mouth ?Well Kei-chan I just wouldn?t bother touching him, do you know how many STD?s they assistants had, and if Lyra?s wonderful, glorious, marvellous little bump is anything to go by condoms aren?t the top things on his list.? She bit back at Kyo, she knew Lyra wouldn't take that the wrong way because she had exuberantly expressed her love for the thing growing inside her. She knew two of Kyo's previous assistants personally, they were nice enough, couldn?t count to ten to save themselves but nice enough.

~
They arrived at the inn, apparently the civilians had been evacuated, Rika was tempted to add a comment about how the angels would usually just hack and slash  there way through woman and children but she decided now is not the time.

*SHITSUME!*

She closed her eyes and opened them her eyes inverting colours, she didn?t think Kyo or Kei had ever seen her newly acquired Dojutsu, but she pushed that thought aside.

?Okay, all four are in there, there, one of them is asleep, I can hear their breathing but they will probably wake up as soon as we attack. Kei, aim for the left hand side of the building that?s were three of them are right now.?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro was having a dream as Akina and him decided to rest some more than exploring the village. He was having that dream again as he saw Akina naked and rubbing up against him making his manhood big. His dreams could not help him as he slowly open his eyes and saw that Akina was asleep on her side. He always felt like this when he was alone and he thought he gotten over this, but he also warped her mind with other men that she gotten some more experience through the years. He was about to go crazy he snuck out of bed and slipped over to Akina's bed he wrapped his arms around her. He kissed her neck, suking on it. Akina twitched. To Hakro everything was going to plan as he could not help it any longer as he went between her legs to find the most sentive part of her womenhood and do some stuff to bring his sister weak in the knees.

Akina open her eyes and Punch Hakro off the bed that she was lying on as she could not move from after feeling that against her womenhood. "My children already messed up, I don't need you to destroyed what I have with my offair with two other guys. Come at me again and I will sliced off your head and hang it in the doorway." "I was just see if you get any other reaction in your eyes and I can tell you loved the way men touch you like that." "You are just joulous that I feel in love with two men that I finally found the one I want and I do not need to say it to you." To Hakro she would never make up her mind about any guy she loved, he start to rub her leg as he got on the bed again. Akina got up and went to the bathroom slamming the door in her brother's face and started to vomit hard into the toilet.


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Morning_

The next day, Tifa had awoke at around 10am while quite a few of them were still asleep. Well, Setsuka was still in bed while Kasumi was brewing breakfast downstairs. She didn't get much sleep on the couch downstairs as she was sure she'd heard banging against the floor...

"Get much sleep?" Edie asked with a warm smile as she leaned against the kitchen counter, wearing a rather short blue satin night dress adorned with black lace. Tifa couldn't even look at her mother without picturing her pinned against a table, taking it all in.

"N-No... You two didn't go at it again, did you!?" she asked with a gawping face while Edie simply giggled.

"What do you think? This is the first time I've seen him in three years! *WE FUCKED LIKE THERE'S NO TOMMOROW BABY!*"

Kasumi shook her head in dissapointment, before beginning to cook up the omlette while Tifa clenched her fist in anger.

"*IDIOT! DON'T GO HAVING SEX WITH KIDS AROUND!!*" she yelled, smashing her fist into her mother's face. Edie was knocked to the counter, before collapsing down to the ground with a nosebleed.

"T-Tifa-chan...! Feel free for you and Date to get a little... Mhhm~~~!" Edie gave her eyebrows a flirt, only to recieve a kick in the stomach from Tifa.

"You're such a slut," she grunted before storming off into the living room.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

Date Uchiha
A Tight Leash

Date and Hakaizen entered the home, both with sheathed katanas held in their left hands.  Date smiled warmly at Tifa.  "I'm going out with dad to train, and catch some fish for lunch later on.  Do you want to tag along?"  Hakaizen was smiling at Edie.  "That gown is deviously short, Miss Nakano.  You might have to stay after class..."  Date sighed and spun his sword, hitting Hakaizen in the crotch with the scabbard.  He immediately clutched his balls as his face turned red, his voice going up an octave.  "That'll be enough of that, you lecherous old man."


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend - Finish the Dragon_

The great flying beast rocketed toward Date at a high speed, but the Uchiha shinobi stood stead fast in his opposition.  At the last second he jumped, planting the sword in the dragon's skull and splitting it down the middle, opening up his spine.  The dragon landed in a heap and didn't move any further.  A ball of strange, spiritual-looking fire flew toward the sword and a runes was carved into the side.  It gave off a furious red glow, before dieing.

"What the Hell?"

Date shrugged and continued walking, unaware of the people watching him.  "He's passed the first test, my liege."

"Excellent."


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Morning II_

Date and his father entered the home, both with sheathed swords held in their left hands. They looked just like eachother, with Date having shorter, much brighter hair.

"I'm going out with dad to train, and catch some fish for lunch later on. Do you want to tag along?" He asked with a warm smile, in which Tifa was quick to accept.

"Sure! I'll go get dressed," she smiled before dashing upstairs, wishing to get changed into something other than her night clothes. Tifa ran into her room and threw off her pyjamas, preceeding to put on a pink bikini bra and short denim shorts. She put a white tank top on over that ended just above her stomach, and her bra was visible through it. However, it was summer and she was going with a close friend and Date. She'd be fine.

Tifa quickly put some white ballet shoes on, before running back downstairs with haste to greet her fiance.

"Ready?"

"Ahaha~~~!" Edie giggled as she wiped the blood from her nose. "Just wait for tonight boy~!!"

"That's enough of that," Tifa sighed, dragging the two Uchiha's outside.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2011)

*Shirou Setsuko LT*

Blood splatters on the mansion walls. It's enough to make one wonder if the human body really had that much blood in it to begin with. At the same the mansion is lit up by a bright green light with a hint of red. The light emits from the hand of the masked assailant, the Boy Born Under An Evil Star. As Shirou looks down he sees that the burning hand is inside of his chest.

In the bloody scene that is hard to make out, the Saint's heart is burned to ashes. At the same time, his life ends. Fading away into the abyss where the shining hand plunged through him goes dimer and dimer...

"UAHHH!!!!"

A loud yell echoes through out the hospital room. Shirou Setsuko awakens from his dream, covered in sweat as he sits up breathing heavily. As he looks down at the blue sheets covered in sweat, he begins to reawaken to reality. His consciousness slowly being switched into on mode. As the breathing begins to settles down, he checks his surroundings.

He's been here before, it's the Fuzen Hospital, he's been here several times. Of course he isn't proud of that fact. Actually, thinking about it gets him annoyed. The reason he's here comes back to him, the fight with that masked person, taking the blow to save those people. He looks down at his chest, the hole on the right side appears to be healed, it stands along side the scar Kei Aosuki had dealt to him years ago when they first met.

Thinking about both of the injuries, he starts to get displeased. Thus, he dismisses the thoughts that no longer serve any purpose.  Taking a deep breath, Shirou relaxes back against the bed in his hospital clothing. The bandages around his body and face, including stitches. To the side, he can see his clothing, including the sheath and the Ascalon necklace, next to him on a table. 

Soon enough, a doctor in white enters through the door. Looking, Shirou remembers him well, it's the frog-faced doctor he manages to get all the time. Thinking about that, he begins to wonder if he is the only doctor in this hospital. Leaving that aside, Shirou faces the frog-faced doctor without a greeting.

"Well you seem to be doing fine, how are you feeling?"

"I'm fine,"

"As always you aren't much of a talker.  In any case, this is the sixteenth time you've been here. Do you have a nurse fetish? Well they do seem to take a liking to you."

"You actually keep track of how many times I came here?"

"Hehe, well I take top priority over all of my patients. Would you also like to know how many kept coming into the room to see your sleeping face? "

"No thanks."

"..Thought so, in any case the wound on your chest seems to be fine. The Healing Resuscitation Regeneration Jutsu worked nicely, though it could also be because of the help of your Saint qualities. Even so, I suggest you take it easy it get some rest. "

"......."

"Your not are you?"

"No."

"Of course,"

The doctor sighed over the complicated boy. Then as if remembering something, he reached into his pocket.

"Oh right, a friend of yours left this note behind."

He pulled of a piece of paper and handed it over to the boy. Now, Shirou didn't have many friends, actually he didn't want any at all. But he could already guess who the letter was from..



> _Dear Shirou-chan
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be there in the Hospital room with roses in my hands as I cried over the sleeping body of my dear apprentice, but I had to take care of something. From what I could see you had it pretty rough in the Sand Village. That dosen't give you an excuse to come home like that though. That's why I'm sending you over to Tohno village for some difficult training. Good luck, oh and we need to buy a new stove(broke it, sorry())
> 
> From Super-Ultra-Omega-Awesome-Grand-Master-Sensei_



Refusing the urge to kill the closest person near him with all his strength, Shirou pondered to himself in annoyance. 

After about five minutes, Shirou exited the room with his clothes and utilities together. The message from the letter still moving around his angered thoughts.


_That bastard, I told him to wait till I get home and cook something._


----------



## Narancia (Aug 22, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - LT*
" A (Break) in Training "

Sanu awoke from his frightful adventure weary and annoyed. As he looked in front of him there stood Ronald. He looked at me with a smile on his face as wide as anything the kaguya had seen before. It was and arrogant smile as well as if he knew something and with holding the information. As Sanu stood up it was weird how the place felt heavier like gravity was denser but he still managed to stand. He looked at ronald with some hung over rage but decided against speaking since his head was still splitting. 

" Oh Yay  Your awake my little Apprentice-San. Today marks your first day in traning to become a full fledged Shinigami in the coming days we'll need you. Well that's what Tsuba-Sensei said Etros,Jashin blah blah blah now ready to begin! "

Sanu was weirded out by the fact he had no idea what a shinigami is even after Axus had told him a bit. But even though he was reluctant to say yes he saw no choice in the matter not to take control of new powers.

" Yeah...Get the damn thing started already. "

Darkness enveloped the entire arena as Ronald began to laugh until it was and distant echo. Once he could see again someone was before him. Someone he had a feeling he knew in the long run but couldn't figure it out. He wore a straight jackets which was white and black like a zebra. His hair was shoulder length covering his one eye. He shuffled around in the larger jacket before winking at Sanu.

​
" Nice to meet you! My name is ReiMei you don't need to know my last name since you won't live that long. kukukukuku "

The sound of his voice irritated Sanu but he had no idea what this mysterious guys powers were, and after the branded fiasco he was weary of just charging in to attack. This battle would surely be one hell of a fight.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro know what was coming next for him. Atleast he had a ten minute start before Akina catch up to him. He slipped out of the house and ran for his life, he did not know what Akina would rip out of his body this time,. It been three years since this happen to him. Akina kicked open the bathroom door and ran after Hakro, she had the Ezel clan word in her hands ready to chop Hakro in half. Akina catch up to Hakro and made a slash against Hakro has he jumped upward as he felt some bleeding, he felt in his pants as he did not felt his man hood there. Atleast it was hanging off. He felt horriable pain. "I deciate my love to you, I be back to try again. I need to get myself to hospitable before all the blood bleeds out my balls." "I don't love you that way, I love Darius and ReiMei. You are sleeping outside with the wolves, don't even come back this time."

Hakro walked off as he past Akina, his pants bloody, he pulled her hand to his balls and his hand went for her left breast. He could not wait to suck and tease her like that. He would finally get what he wanted his sister his little sex toy. He let go as Akina slashed at his arm but got his chest as blood poured from his wounds he kept walking to find a place to healed himself. As he passed out a very kind person from the land of Demons picked him up and took him to the hospital for a doctor to healed him. Akina would have to stop Hakro again as she sheated her sword with shaky hands as she tried to kill her brother. She sighed as she had to tell her dad what is really wrong with Hakro and see if anyone could fixed his mind. She needed to get away from her brother and leave him behind in the land of demons, but running was not a option nor was killing was a option either. She went inside locking the door and sitting next to the window as she looked out the window as her stomache turned in disgust.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

*Date Uchiha & Uchiha Hakaizen*
_Training_

Date and Hakaizen stopped walking, standing on top of a lake with Tifa.  Any jokes or awkward moments were gone and Hakaizen's face was serious as a heart attack.  It gave Date chills when he did that, went from lighthearted one second to deadly quiet the next.  It was almost schizophrenic.  He turned to face the two young lovers.  "Taijutsu and kenjutsu training, no jutsu, only weapons, projectiles and your bodies."  He didn't assume a stance, he merely stood there, his deep blue eyes taking them both in calmly.  Date rocketed forward, aiming a snap kick at Hakaizen's head.  There was a motion, too fast to catch, and suddenly Date was sent flying over the water, splashing into the depths.  Hakaizen's eyes were centered on Tifa now.

"Come."


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Encountering the Demon_

Date was walking along when he found a cave.  He sighed.  "A setup.  And a cliche one at that.  Whatever."  He walked into the cave, keeping his eyes ahead.  It never got pitch black, so he knew it was more of a tunnel than a cave, with an exit at the other side.  He stopped, hearing something in the darkness.  "Sharingan."  He saw a mass of chakra shot at him.  He dodged it, kicking it away.  It was some kind of beast.



"What are you?  Doesn't matter, if you want a fight come and get it."


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Training!?_

Tifa sat by the lake, watching the fish swim past. Hakaizen and Date were going at it, leaving her a little dissapointed. She hoped they'd be fishing or something, but that clearly wasn't happening.

"Taijutsu and kenjutsu training. No jutsu. Only weapons, projectiles and your bodies," He declared, his eyes locked on the two, but shifting often to Date. The orange-haired Uchiha didn't waste a second, rushing in for his close assault, only to be sent flying back towards Tifa. His eyes turned to Tifa with the same gaze he gave his son.

"Come."

"W-What!? I thought it was going to be smiles and sunshine! Look how I'm dressed!" She complained, but knowing Hakaizen it was no use. "Fine..."

Tifa stood up from her spot on the side of the lake, cracking her knuckles a little before standing 100 meters away from Hakaizen. Without another word, she raised her right leg in the air, preceeding to send it crashing down to the water, creating a large 15ft wave of water towards Hakaizen.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

*Date Uchiha and Uchiha Hakaizen*
_Yes, Tifa, Training._

Hakaizen held the handle of his sword, watching the wave.  Suddenly, there was the sound of slicing and Hakaizen stood there, his sword drawn.  The water hadn't even touched him.  He sheathed and date erupted from the water, aiming a flurry of lightning-fast Taijutsu attacks toward his father.  Hakaizen dodged them all before grabbing Date by the front of his shirt and tossing him at Tifa.


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Battling the Demon_

The beast lunged again, this time much faster than before.  What the?!  It tackled Date to the ground, its jaws snapping in his face.  He was holding them by their necks, keeping them away from him.  He rose a boot and kicked the tri-headed dog away, rolling up to his feet.  The beast lunged again and Date sidestepped it, but not without cost.  A claw slashed his arm and left a wound, but it wasn't substantial enough to cause him any real pain.  At the same time he reached out, leaping onto the back of the best.  It bucked and shot around in circles, trying to throw him off as he punched it in the top of the head.  Eventually it freed itself, sending him flying through the cave and landing on his feet.  

"Come on.  Show me what you can really do."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Toshiro Hyuuga*
> 
> Running was all he could do he was amazed and pumped up for his new adventure. Yet something was wrong he could feel someone was there. His senses were sharp but whoever it was well was faster. He couldn't exactly keep up with whoever it was. It was weird this person seemed to be on a whole nother level then even the boy he saw before the masked one. The man appeared in front of him like a ghost his clothing stained white it was like clothing he'd never seen before. The man looked at Toshiro which caused the hyuuga to back up a bit out of fear.
> 
> ...



*Aizen- Curse Mark*

Toshiro's world began to ripple in Aizen's presence. "I need something from you." He began to walk forward towards Toshiro. "You would seem to fit my plan. It is extremely detrimental that you accept." He looked down on him and began to study him from head to toe. "I've been watching you over the years and stop me if I'm wrong, but you wish to have power." The landscape began to change and he made Toshiro see his entire world flicker and twirl into his hopes and dreams. He could see himself unmatched in technique and strength. Toshiro could see all his enemies fall around him. "All I need is for you to accept this gift, and when you reach a certain point you must come with me." He placed one hand on his shoulder and whispered in his ear, "and all the power in the world can be yours for the taking."


----------



## Narancia (Aug 23, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

" Yes "

He was seduced by his words. The very visions he saw the power he had gained,the people he protected,and the friends he had always wanted by his side. If it meant turning a blind eye to a few things well then none of that mattered now. Toshiro Hyuuga was now a student of Aizen. And this is how he shall operate for the rest of his life. 

" Will...Will you teach me of this new power? "

His eyes shown innocence in them wanting to know more. He was like a sponge a child who would soak up all the new information around him. He wanted this power badly and he knew he'd kill to get it.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Toshiro Hyuuga*
> 
> " Yes "
> 
> ...



*Aizen- Curse Mark*

Aizen smiled as he heard this child's pleas. "Good." Aizen removed his hand and a mark began to form upon Toshiro's skin causing him great pain in the process, making him fall to his knees. At this point Aizen began to walk away. "I can not teach you this power young Toshiro." Aizen looked back at him with devious eyes. "You already know how to master this power, even if you doubt yourself. You will master it one way or another." Toshiro's hopes and dreams still plagued his visions as Aizen snapped his fingers opening a space and time portal in front of him leading him to his castle that was pure white and seemingly untouched. He looked back once more at him, "and when the time comes. You will be sent for and asked to come with me. That is where your true power will reside. Your true power will be with me." Aizen walked through the portal and once it closed, Toshiro's visions ceased.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - One Head_

The Cerberus leaped and swiped at Date, taking his challenge very seriously.  The beast gave a roar as it did so, drool trailing from each of its heads.  Date shot straight up into the air, performing a flip and maneuvering over the beast.  The demon immediately spun around in a circle, shooting right back at Date, teeth bared.  One of the heads sunk its fangs into his arm.  "Augh!  Son of a bitch!"  Date flipped over it, holding onto its head.  He pulled the head close and snapped the creature's neck, killing one of the heads, which hung limply from the body.  Out of nowhere it fell off and the area where a head had once been was nothing more than a patch of skin.  Date smirked.  "So, you've got mild regeneration.  You heal openings, but can't bring back things like heads.  Perfect, that'll make sure this doesn't get boring!"


----------



## Narancia (Aug 23, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

The pain was so powerful and so unimaginable that tears fell down toshiros eyes. He tried to scream but all that came out was silence from it being so inaudible. He tried to drag himself further along he was so close to a village. He walked at least 20 meters before completely collapsing onto the ground inches from the start of the village. As he fell to the ground he allowed sleep to overcome the horrendous pain he was feeling all over his body. As he drifted into sleep he began to dream about the life he would have or if he'd even live throught this. Only time would tell what would happen to Toshiro.

*A Few Hours Later........*

Toshiro awoken inside of a hospital bed. His vision was foggy yet as soon as he saw the doctor and unimaginable hatred consumed him. He jumped from off the bed pulling down the equipment. He punched the doctor in the gut blood flew from his mouth along with puke onto Toshiro's hospital gown. He caused him even more anger as he began to mercilessly punch the doctor over and over again. As he punched he hadn't noticed the there was a seal on his neck. It was expanding and begining to cover some of his skin.

" Buahahahahaha! "

 As he continued to punch the doctor a thrilling joy washed over him. The happiness of beating someone to death was so orgasmic to him that he had to be sedated just to stop from hitting the now almost dead doctor. 

As he was falling out again a smile showed on his face. This was like a drug that he wanted to consume time and time again.


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Training_










​ 
Hakaizen watched the wave gain in size, slowly crawling towards him. His expression was completely nonchalant as he gripped the handle of his sword.

*SLASH!!

*The wave was gone. Completely split in half at a horizontal angle. Tifa was gawping at what the Uchiha had just performed with just a simple slice of his blade, creating a sense of jealousy when watching him. 

"Date, we're going to have to try something differ---- Wait, _Date?_" Tifa turned to her right, only to see Date had dissapeared since she launched the attack. She panicked a little, glancing left and right to find him before setting her sights on Hakaizen---!

*SPLASH!!*

Date rocketed from the water, aiming a barrage of lightning-fast taijutsu attacks that looked poorly aimed even if fast, allowing Hakaizen to dodge each and every one with ease, before grabbing on to his shirt and dashing his son across the water towards Tifa.

But Tifa didn't see this as an injury. She saw it as a chance!

"*HYAAAAHH!!*" Tifa caught Date by the arm, spinning around on the water to gain momentum before throwing him straight back towards his father at an incredible speed, thanks to her combination of herculean strength and speed. Throwing Date was like throwing a pebble to her.


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2011)

*Kei and Kyo Aosuki*

Kyo looked at Rika for a minute before he felt Kei stare at him, trying to calm him down before he said something that would hurt the girl. He tried to become the big brother that he should be to her, but  it was more troublesome than anything. He found himself arguing with the chick more than bonding, she was no Kei, she was more outspoken and it wasn?t bad. Lyra was outspoken too. But the same thing went as, she knew when her mouth would get her in trouble?

Kei ears twitched to the sound of the rain drop underneath her barrier?

She felt Kyo annoyance of the forever outspoken Rika, she wondered why the girl liked her more and it made her almost smile. Because she could have been the last person that Rika should like, but there was nothing more Kei should ask for, the girl liked her and it didn?t bother her one bit. Kei giggled a bit at Rika retourt but then felt annoyance grow into anger.

Kyo watched as Rika eyes change colors, it was the same gift that him and Kei had?

It made him smile and Kei worry?

?Just because you can change your eye color doesn?t make you an Aosuki?? Kyo growled but it was more of a smriking looking down on someone weaker, ?Just remember no matter how many times you copy us?You will always be that stray dog my mom took a strange liking too??

Kei placed her hand on Kyo shoulders, ?That is enough Kyo??

Kyo looked at her as they arrived at the village, ?Whatever?Stay out the way dog!? Kyo directed at Lyra, ?Kei follow Lyra orders no matter what??

Kei looked at Rika before looking at her brother and sighing, ?Alright??

Kei positioned her hands out in front of her, one thing she didn't like to do was taking orders from someone she didn't know. But it was a special request from Kyo her blood, so it had to be done. Kei took a deep breath, her chest growing in size as she inhaled all the air she could into her lungs, for a minute she released

*"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"*Kei screamed at the tops of her lungs and out of her mouth came a dasterly blast of lighting and then as she continued to scream a tornado formed, once she was done she wipe her lips and then turned to her brother.

He gave her a high five


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 23, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro eyes flutter open as he was in a dream that could not be waken from. He sat up as a iv of blood was attached to him and he did not mind the pain to his balls at all. He noticed that the doctor was not in the room as the doctor would check on him soon. He remember the dream he had about him and Akina they wer both naked as his face was in her women her, as he heard her moans of pleasure and her soft hands in his hair for him to continue till she screamed his sname. He smile in a crazy way and thinking the doctor would keep him longer than ever to see what what else was wrong with him. "It been three years since I acted like this, as usual I still need to control it before I die at the hands of my sister." His mind was in a daze as he slept back into a sleep as his mind went back to Akina he would be happy if she was having triplets instead of twins that one could be one of his, he doubt it as he fet ll back to sleep as he heard her soft skin and sweet voice calling his name.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was mad as she got up from the seat by the window, she went into the bathroom to wash her hands, she scrubbed intill her hands became red from scrubbing and the hot water. She put on some lotion to healed them from what her mom made. She needed to train as well she was feeling lazy in her training. She went outside with all four of her swords. She was going to pratice Kenjutsu and taijutsu. She unsheathed all four swords and did a few handseals and muplicated them with the blue crystal release to muplicated them and move them in different ways intill she got tired or move on to taijutsu. She sheath all four swords as she work on pounchng and kicking to lose her anger and take it out on her body. She was so angry as she did not cared if she past her limits, that was also a good thing to get stronger ike that as well. To her it was good that nobody was around her, she would take her anger out on them.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 23, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei appeared in front of Akina and caught her strike and gently let it fall away.

"..."

ReiMei was wearing his mask and his Zero outfit. He wasn't acting like his usual self, he was quiet and calculating what his next move was going to be. Rather what he wanted to say to Akina.


"Come with me.."

ReiMei put his hand on Akina's shoulder as they 
both slowly warped from existance and slowly appeared in a all wihte room 
with white shapes floating carelessly by and the rest of this dimension was empty and quiet. ReiMei's aura felt cold and evil now.

ReiMei removed his mask to show he had his Kessokugan activated, his eyes no longer showed in human emotions but instead bared hate and disguss.

"Akina tell me why you left.. I worked so hard to make this wedding special for you. And in return you run away with your brother."

ReiMei's aura was now frigid and ambigious as he engulfed himself in Yin-Yang chakra it was releasing itself because ReiMei wasn't keeping it in balance his anger allowed it to slip from his control as it formed his long forgotten Demi-God chakra cloak. 

"...."

ReiMei's eyes starred blankly at Akina peering into her very soul seemingly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 23, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The 17 year old boy was lying on a hospital bed with his shoulder in stitches as well as other parts of his body. The doctor had told him to rest for the next few days for the wounds to heal and not to do anything reckless. Suddenly, Noctis realized that he had been meaning to visit Shirou's hospital room. He quickly got out of the bed and exited the room.

Noctis had questions for Shirou involving his conflict with Sanu and that Masked boy. He didn't want to get too much into it but enough so he can understand the conflict and try to solve it. Without Shirou's help, Noctis would have died fighting that one Branded woman so it made sense to help pay his debt back to Shirou.

His room was just up ahead, "Hopefully he's feeling better, that wound in his stomach wasn't too pleasant to look at", thinking as he walked down the hallway until he heard the door open from his room. A long haired boy, covered in stitches and first aid, walked out that Noctis recognized within an instant, "Shirou, are you feeling better? My father made sure you had the best medical care." Noctis had asked as he slowly approached him.

There was a calm silence between the two, "Look, I've been meaning to ask you some questions. But it wouldn't be right if I looked to deep into it." The boy lied back against the wall with his arms crossed. "That masked boy... who is he? And why do you oppose him?" Noctis asked as he closed his eyes. "Sanu Kaguya seems to associate with him but Sanu also has a intense hatred for you. I am curious why he feels that way." The boy wanted to know this one reason that could possibly help him give a clue to solve this conflict. "I would appreciate your cooperation, Shirou."


----------



## River Song (Aug 23, 2011)

*Rika Shiromi*

After activating the second stage of her Dojutsu she heard an angry retort from Kyo, she listened to see if it was even reasonable, which it unfortunately wasn’t, she turned on him, exerting the Shitsume had only exaggerated her annoyance.

“Well I’m sorry for using a Dojutsu I was born with because I am blind, so sorry for iterupting your fucking delicate sensibilities with trying to aid us in the fight, would you be claiming me to be an aosuki comment if I had sex or eat because it appears to me that they do both of them things two, or are you a creature of the night who goes out and suck virgin fucking blood.”
She was enraged; she was more than enraged she was blinded with firy, in a metaphorical way ofcourse. 

“Just to make your life easier maybe I can just got to Fuzen and sit the fight out and you can just go back to ignoring me, well I’m not going to do that because if this group doesn’t function well one of us could die and that could be your sister or your Fianc?. Why are you so resenting of me, I am not a strange dog, I am going to be a bridesmaid at your fucking wedding, brother “

“What have I ever done to you, I have been nothing but civil, I have done anything and everything you or Taiyou has asked for me, and Taiyou seems to accepted me, so has Kei and so has Lyra, what is wrong with me. You always look down on me, treating me as if you stepped on something and it stuck to your shoe.”

“You have never treated me like an acquaintance never mind a sister, what have I done wrong, I even tried to stop Vanitas from going after you. What more can you possibly want?” this had been building up for years and as much as Rika would deny it she was on the verge of tears.

She watched as Kei launched her attack before moving silently to stand in a formation with Lyra, she could sense something above them before, she dodged as she felt Lyra’s shield envelope them, she could feel the four heart beats, she centred towards the weakest one, that would probably be the oldest of them who was her target, the Uchiha.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 23, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

"I did not run off with my brother, I had a mission in this land and stay before going back to Yuki or Fuzen. I don't know you I love and I have no clue who I am. I am sorry for hurting you the most, with the good times we had. That why I don't exist in this world any longer than you do. I know you hate me and never forgive me. Kill my brother he was the one who took advantage of me. I feel like you disspear and never leaving me standing waiting for you to show up at your wedding. I know you love me but sometimes you are reckless only putting yourself forward with out even relizing you are putting others in danger, you are only putting me in a cage to not to be free. you only show up when I am about to die and protect me with out helping backing me up in a fight. YOu wish we can kill ourselves now, after I give birth I am going to die anyway. The only thing I can say to you is sorry for back stabbing you, you can take your child and leave. I guess this good bye." In Akina mind she wanted to cry but needed to stay strong. "I am disgrace to myself and useless to everyone now, I guess you can't let me. I know you still love me and never let me go." She shut eyes as she let the few tears slither down her cheeks as they drip on to the floor of the room.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 23, 2011)

ReiMei

ReiMei's chakra started to swirl around him even faster as he slowl approached Akina. His eyes were now gone the chakra cloak shoruded his whole body in a thick inpermiable aura as he made his way to Akina.

"..."

ReiMei floated into the air as the chakra created a huge sphere around his body and created a giant malestrom of wind and debris as he floated above Akina stopping just as he made it over her head.

"You will not die after you give birth. I will use my Yin-Yang powers to keep you Alive with the ultimate jutsu we Mayonaka posses"

ReiMei's voice now echoed as he talked to Akina. It was distorted and deep. And suddenly the chakra around his body all rushed towards Akina and struck her but it did not harm her and instead it left a Yin-Yang symbol on her stomach in the form of a seal.

"I have stored 99% of my Yin-Yang chakra into your body. You won't be able to manipulate it but it will be able to bring you back from death at least one time using the Jutsu I've sealed into your body."

ReiMei's Kessokugan deactivated as he fell back to the ground.

"I didn't mean for any of this to happen. But rest assured I will not let you die. I said I would protect you with my life and I will not go back on my word."

ReiMei stood up and staggered over to Akina as He kissed her on the lips and slowly faded away from sight with a smile on his face he opened his mouth to tell her one last thing. 

"Before I leave I would like you to open your eyes and finally see the person who I really am. I have used the chakra to also turn your blindness into an illusion. But how long itlast I am not sure."

ReiMei felt extremely weak as he only had 1% of his chakra remaining into his body and it would take at least a few days for him to recover fully.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Cheater_

Hakaizen rose an eyebrow as Tifa tossed Date at him.  He vanished completely, avoiding the attack.  He appeared behind Tifa.  "Clever, but you're going to have to push yourself, Tifa-san."  "No, we're done here."  Date was behind Hakaizen, having emerged from the water.  The Date that was flung across by Tifa turned into a puff of smoke.  "Shadow Clones, Date?  That's breaking the rules."  "Well you already broke them."  He stabbed Hakaizen in the spine, turning him into a cloud of smoke.

"That bastard's probably with Edie right now..."  he grumbled before turning to Tifa.  "Well, Tifa-chan, now it's just you and I.  Do you know how to fish?"  As Date spoke he took off his shirt and rolled his pants up to his knees, standing barefoot on the water.


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Two Heads_

Date whistled for the demon, taunting it.  Everytime it tried to rush him he dodged it easily.  The beast was growing reckless in its offense, throwing attacks in a wild and terribly telegraphed manner.  Date smirked with every dodge, leading the beast around the cave.  Suddenly the Uchiha lashed out, flying across the cave and sinking a sword into the beast's head.  That one fell off as well.

"Two down, one to go."


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Fishing!_

The Hakaizen they was facing was revealed to be a clone, much to Tifa's dissapointment. No doubt the Uchiha was getting it on with her mother, and after last night just the sight of them talking made her feel sick to the stomach.

"That bastard's probably with Edie right now..." Date grumbled, stating what is the obvious in this case.   

"Well, Tifa-chan, now it's just you and I.  Do you know how to fish?"   As Date spoke he took off his shirt and rolled his pants up to his  knees, standing barefoot on the water.

Even if she was dissapointed in her mother, at least she would get some alone time with Date. It had been a long, long time since they simply spent the day together, and now was perfect.

"Not really, but I'm coming!" she beamed, taking off her white top and shoes, leaving her pink bikini bra and short denim shorts. She skipped on over to him, before resting against his shoulder as they watched the lake filled with fish.

"So what, we going to have a contest? Traditional fishing like a ninja. Jump in and catch them yourself!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Fish Off_

Date smiled at her, before it turning into a devious smirk.  He pressed her against a tree lightly and spoke softly, his breath tickling over the flesh of her earlobe and neck.  "Alright...  We'll have a contest.  If you beat me, I'll be your slave for a week.  But if you can't... you have to let me do whatever I want to you for three full hours.  Sound fun?"  He smirked and pinned her hands above her head, kissing along her neck gently.


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Three Heads, Defeating The Demon_

Date rolled backwards out of the cave, holding the beast's final pair of jaws at bay.  With every head it lost it's power went up by thirty percent he had noticed.  With both heads gone it had gotten quite a bit stronger and faster.  He pushed it off of him with a roar.  The beast got back to its feet swiftly, before leaping at him.  Date drew the white bladed katana, the sword seeming to call out to him.  "HaaaAAAHHH!"  He slashed forward, slicing the dog in half.  He breathed heavily a few times and noticed a black ball of what appeared to eb chakra float into the blade of the sword.  A new rune was carved into the side and it glowed with a purple light which died as swiftly as the last rune.

"Whoa."


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Fish Off_

She froze a little as he explained the rewards for the game.

If she wins, he'll be her slave for a week.

If he wins, he gets to do whatever he wants to her for three hours...

Three full hours. 180 minutes of humiliation.

"Well well well," she began with a cocky smirk, stopping Date's kisses with her finger on his lips. "I'm not a slut like my mother. If we switched places with our parents, they'd already be doing it rough in a bush. I'm much harder to get, but it's worth it~"

She pushed him off with a smug grin before walking over to the lake. 

"2 minutes to catch the most fish. *GO!!*"

With her word, she dived into the water, swimming to the group of fish down below. She knew the closer she'd got the quicker they'd run away, so she'd have to trap them while they're fresh.

_Alright, no way I'm losing! I'll never be able to look my mother straight in the eye if the son of a closet pervert gets his hands on me..._


----------



## Narancia (Aug 23, 2011)

*Kaguya Sanu - Lt*
_A Break in the system_

Sanu braced himself as ReiMei threw a kunai at him. At the angle it was going it was gonna completely miss him. Yet suddenly before Sanu noticed ReiMei was behind him. He Gripped the Kunai before trying to slash the kaguya's head off. Sanu rolled downward avoiding the decapitation attempt. Sanu picked himself up and backed away at full force. This guy was fast it was like a flash and there he was behind him. Sanu  thought it was devine intervention that he was able to respond to that. 

" So you survived my flying thunder god jutsu. That is a feat among itself you poor weakling. But My next Jutsu is beyond the comprehension of a mere genin like yourself. "

As he looked at Sanu ReiMei lifted his arm suddenly a burst of chakra appeared. The chakra began to spin and meld into a spiralling sphere- like object. As he looked on ReiMei had a triumphant smirk on his face as he pulled his second kunai out.

" Face my ultimate jutsu FTG Rasengan! "

Sanu was taken aback by the the announcement of and ultimate jutsu. The kunai was thrown directly at Sanu. Yet before it could hit it's target it was grabbed by ReiMei who seemingly warped to it with his left hand he thrusted the rasengan into Sanu's chest sending him flying upwards. With a quick smile ReiMei threw his final Kunai into the air as he formed the last rasengan. He appeared in the air and hit the kaguyas back with a rasengan sending him sprialling towards the ground of the arena. 

_Damn it,Damn it, Dam it! They keep sending these gawd damned bastards my way! Why can't I get and easy kill once in a while damn it!_

Sanu was in trouble thouse attacks had damaged him badly and he found it hard to move a bit. He was afraid to move feeling that he wcould launch that attack multiple times which in reality wasn't the case. As ReiMei floated down back to the arena he tried his best to hide his fatigue from Sanu. Using up so much chakra had left him nearly empty. He needed time to regain a bit of chakra to create another rasengan and end it.

Sanu rose and was scared first and foremost but extremely annoyed right now. He looked at ReiMei with weary eyes his body in pain from taking to direct A-Ranks to his body. But he didn't care about the pain he needed to win this. He needed to formulate a plan in order to defeat him once and for all. As he looked around he began to calculate what to do. He used his chakra to push his chakra into his speed allowing high speed movement through shunshin. As he moved in a blur he punched ReiMei in the chest with all his strength and kicked him away. 

As ReiMei flew backwards his body seemed to be broken up as he began to cough blood.

" You arrogant little shit I'll kill you! "

He activated his Kessokugan and he began to warp and disappear into a vortex of his own making. As he was leaving he proclaimed to the kaguya. " When we meet again I'll fucking kill you! "

As he finally warped away clapping could be heard in the distance. As Sanu turned his head it was Ronald. He had been watching the entire time and was not amused.

" That was pathetic. I pick the weakest human I could find and he almost beats you? Were is your fighting spirit at? Last time you fought me and was ready to tear me limb from limb yet this time you cower and wimper while allowing someone weaker to take advantage. "

Sanu was saddened by the realization he had lost from the moment he lost confidence. He was saddened by the fact he was becoming weak and fragile. He needed to toughen up or else he might die in the trials to come.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Fishing Like a Pro_

Date smirked over at Tifa.  This would be fun.  "Oh and no jutsu.  Gotta make this interesting."  He walked into the rapids and stood there, waiting.  His eyes were focused on the water.  He'd been doing this since he was a little boy.  His hand shot forward, grasping a fish and throwing it onto the shore.  Then another.  And another.  Before long he had a decent pile of fish going, his right arm never stopping its movement.  His deep blue eyes darted from side to side, picking his moments perfectly.


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Encountering the War God_

The smell of fish being cooked wafted into Date's nostrils and lead him to a clearing in the forest.  There was a huge, burly man, with quite a long beard preparing the fish.  He looked up at Date.  "Ho ho!  A visitor!  I rarely see those these days!  Please,, come, sit, have some fish!"



Date smiled and sat with the old man, enjoying one of his fish.  "Itadakimasu."  He bowed to the man's politeness.  "Is there anything I can do to repay you?"  The old gave a hearty chuckle.  "Of course there is!  You see, I am your next test in this mission!  You have to fight and defeat me.  Let us put our pride as men on the line and fight with the fullest extent of our souls!"  Date couldn't help but be inspired by this man.  "I shall not disappoint you!  I am Uchiha Date."  "A good name!  A strong name!  I am Kenpachi Hozuki!  Let us begin our battle, young Date!"

The old man threw his Haori to the ground and allowed his kimono top to hang from his waist.  He was well-built, and in his advanced age, still bore the body of a warrior.  "I am blessed with the power of Bishamonten!  Defeating me won't be easy, lad!"  On his hands and feet appeared gauntlets and iron greaves, black with white decal that seemed to glow.  "Come!"


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Learned from the best!_

*SPLASH!!*

Tifa jumped out of the water, dragging a net behind her filled with at least 30 or so fish. She dumped it on shore, giving a smug grin to Date who had his own pile going.

"Sorry to dissapoint you, but I've learnt from the best. Vaan spent most of his time fishing at lakes!" she proclaimed with a proud tone, proving all the fish she'd caught to Date before emptying most of them back into the water. She only needed a handful for food.

"So, I've got 46. How much you got?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 23, 2011)

*Akina Ezel and Hakro Ezel LT *

Akina open her eyes to see eerything that was in colors and saw ReiMei passed out, she catches him. She stroke his hair that she could tell what color black and white and long as she imaged. "Thankyou for everything you have given me ReiMei and you are a true lover that would not let me die and beside my side, when even though everything is so confusing in the world and my heart." She strokes his hair as she pickes him up and take him to the hospital. She walked by Hakro's room not even bothering enter his room as she layed ReiMei on a bed and the nurses healed him. Akina reached down as she did a few handseals she gave him 50% of her charka to ReiMei. she felt hands touching her breasts and a few kisses to her right ear.

Akina did a upper cut and throw Hakro through the wood of the closed door of ReiMei's hospital room. Her stomache notted up again as she ran to the bathroom starting to puke again. She came out of the bathroom and lay down beside ReiMei. She waited for her stomache to settle as she rubbed her belly of the baby inside of her leaving her hands on her stomache and thought what to do with Hakro, she snuggled her head against ReiMei's chest as she felt the baby girl moved inside of her, she would take care of Reimei till he got his strenght back. She looked at him to examined him with her own eyes.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Learned from Something Better_

Date smirked down at her, sitting on a giant pile of fish.  He had learned his fishing technique from none other than Hanketsu, Hakaizen's Kirin.  He smirked down at her, not saying anything.  They both knew quite well he had at least a hundred fish.  She looked up at him.  He looked down at her.  She looked up.  He looked down.  Neither of them said anything.  Date finally parted his lips.

"Take your pants off."


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Battling the War God_

Hozuki shot forward, aiming a swift and powerful punch at Date, which connected nearly effortlessly.  Date was sent flying across the clearing, but he quickly regained his composure.  He dodged the next strike, a downward karate chop that split the Earth where he had been standing.  He took this oportunity.  He slammed his fist into Hozuki's stomach, sending him reeling backwards.  They both smiled at each other.  "Ho ho!  That blow had some strength behind it!"  He shot forward again and Date shot forward as well, meeting him in the middle of the clearing.  They began a highspeed Taijutsu showdown, completely with dodges, parries, and counter attacks, neither one giving up any ground.


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
...

The girl nearly fainted when she saw his final pile, which was easily over a hundred fish. It was unreal. It was just... It wasn't possible! Because of Vaan she'd be...! Tifa didn't even want to think about what was going through this man's mind. 

The two stared at eachother, not saying a word. Tifa was waiting for him to make the first move, while he was probably waiting for Tifa to accept defeat. But she wouldn't. Never.

"Take your pants off."

Tifa hesitated for a moment, her fingers tracing the waist line of her shorts. It was her fiance so there was nothing wrong with it... But they was in a lake where anyone could walk up on them! Plus the things he wants to do are degrading. And it would last for three hours.

"Y-You're going to have to do better than that!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Oh, I insist, Tifa-chan..._

Date smirked and stood, appearing right in front of her.  He had his thumbs looped over her waistband, but not only of the waistband of her shorts, but also of her underwear, his thumbs up against her bare skin.  He pulled her closer and licked her neck slowly, taking in and savoring her sweet scent and flavor.  There was something about her.  Her flesh tasted like the most heavenly combination of flavors he had ever experienced.  And today was rather warm, so her sweat only added to that.  She tasted like salted honey, sweet and savory.  He put hsis arms around her, pulling at the back of her bikini top.  "Take off your pants or I'll take them off for you..."


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Battling the War God(2)_

Date gave a grunt of pain as he took a snap kick to the ribs, sending him into the air.  Hozuki appeared next to him and grabbed him by his shirt, throwing him to the ground.  Date rolled to his feet.  Hozuki landed and got into a fighting stance.  "Come young Lad!  Surely this isn't the best you can do!"  Date vanished, appearing in front of the man.  The man tried a right hook but Date threw his attack off course before locking both fists at his wrists.  "Ha!"  One of his fists shot forward into Hozuki's stomach.  "Hyah!"  The other fist followed suit, all in the cours of two seconds, sending Hozuki flying across the clearing.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 23, 2011)

*Toshiro Hyuuga*

He awoke from the hospital it was night time from as far as he could see. He struggled to get up as he fell down and staggered. He crawled his way to the door before amost losing his consciousness. As he made it towards the door he looked at it hard. He tried to open it but he was still weak it took almost all his strength to twist the nob. Once he was in the hallway he staggered to the stairway trying to do his best to escape. He had no idea were he was and wanted with all his heart to leave. He felt his life was in the ultimate of dangers.

" This power why is it soo painful. But I shall endure it and gain what I need so I can be happy with the people I need. I shall become a Hero of Justice! "


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_......!!_

Tifa tried to resist, his lips stroking her neck and her breasts pushed up against him. His fingertips traced the waistband of her shorts, daring to rip them off. Her breaths were short and light, letting out small moans with every moment that passed.

But she couldn't help but feel embarrassed...

"Take off your pants or I'll take them off for you..." He growled, tugging at the strings of her bikini top while she blushed furiously.

"I-Is that a threat? Come on, let me off! Please~~?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2011)

_*Kei Aosuki*_


_April 10th, 12:00pm, Noon
Endless Valley High_​
Minutes became hours, hours became days, and yet though all this passing time. The couple saw nothing but each other. Nothing but undying love and caring for each other, maybe it would be bad in ones eyes but these are theirs. They saw no wrong in the caring and touching, the kissing, the holding, every day was better than the other with the couple. Maybe with their love, they didn?t sense the ill intent of fate wanting to tear them apart. And maybe it was a good thing they didn?t sense it?

Because it will make this story boring?

Today we will start out in the high school where our story had begun, but not in the hallway or out in the track were the track time did their daily work out. But how about in the girls bathroom where a certain girl was in a stall trying to hold back her tears as she looked at her cell phone. Flipping though texts upon text trying to figure where she went wrong?But then something caught this girl off as she heard someone slam into the girls bathroom, she could hear the girl bawling?

This made the girl get out of the stall to see Kei Aosuki, her tears running down her face?

Kei looked in the mirror and saw the girl, she quickly turned around and ran into the girls arm?

?Thalia!!? Kei yelled as she cried

Thalia mouth dropped before stroking the girl head, ?Hey whats wrong?? she asked as she stroke the girls hair, ?What happened you know you could talk to me about it?? Thalia said as she cooed the girl?

Thalia and Kei were never really close but they were there for each other when it called for it. When Kinzey left their mother for another woman and all that other crap, Thalia and Kei never shared that same love and feelings that Taiyou and Tenshi shared with each other. But it didn?t make them not want to try, but their personalities conflicted though. So when time call for it like the present time, where Kei is brawling her eyes out?

Thalia knew when it was time to step up

Kei pushed away and wiped her eyes, ?Um?You knew Koji for a long time right?? Kei asked as she looked up at her cousin

Thalia nodded, ?Yeah! What about that idiot did something wrong?? Thalia laughed as she put her hands on her hips, ?That idiot~? she cooed as she thought back about the time she spent with Koji

Kei shook her head, ?No?No not like that, I?m just so happy?I wish Shirou wouldn?t give Koji a hard time though!? Kei said, ?Shirou got in a fight! And I just don?t understand!?

Shirou Setsuko

The best of the best, nothing less, captain of the kickboxing team, straight A student, and the president of the student council. Kei met him a long time ago in middle school and from there Shirou watched over her like a hawk. No one got into an inch of Kei without Shirou knowledge and him finding out that she was now going out with the local Koji Kazama, made him snap?

Thalia laughed again, ?They?ll get over it! Shirou a puppy~ He?ll see you really love him!? Thalia said, but again her words had more meaning than what she said to innocent Kei. Yet Kei only looked up and nodded before turning around to see the girls bathroom door open and Tifa walking in. Kei smiled before looking over to Thalia?

?Thanks?I really needed that.? Kei said before interlocking her fingers and blushing, Kei giggled as she relished in the fact before leaving the girls bathroom with Tifa and Thalia the only one in the room.

Silence past before Tifa opened her mouth?

?So when you going to stop lying?? she asked her

Thalia looked at the girl in front of her, Tifa Warholic, the captain of the cheerleading team and Thalia half sister. Tifa crossed her arms as she looked at her slightly older sister, but at the same time even though Thalia was the oldest by a couple of months, Tifa was the most responsible one, the one that seemed older and more responsible even though she came off air headed?

Tifa watched as Thalia eyes looked at the mirror, ?You are answering to your sister not the mirror.? Tifa snapped, ?Stop  acting like a kid Thalia! When are you going to tell him!??

Her sister snapped around fast, ?Shut up!? Thalia yelled, ?What do you know!??

?*I know that you fucking love Koji Kazama!!!*?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Nope._

"Nope."

Date walked her backwards into the forest and lifted her bridal style, laying her on the forest floor.  She was sitting up with her back against a tree.  He grabbed the waistband of her shorts and underwear and began to slowly pull downward.  "Let's see what all this fuss over going down on someone is about, hm?"  He smiled up at her as he spread her legs and leaned forward.  However, he decided to tease her a bit before pleasuring her.  His lips went to her belly button which he kissed and nipped on for a few seconds, before gently kissing her inner thighs.  He licked up to her neck, kissing it softly.  He traveled to her lips, kissing her and taking her tongue into his mouth.


*Date Uchiha LT*
_The Blade of Legend Mission - Battling the War God (3)_

Date rose his arms and blocked the next strike, but that had proven to be a terrible idea.  Hozuki crushed his defense, flooring the orange-haired young man.  Date rolled to the side to avoid the foot that slammed where he once was, leaving a crater in the ground.  Date got up to his feet and shot right back at the man, his tenacity was incredibly commendable.

He aimed a snap kick that was blocked and avoided a deadly right hook from Hozuki that had threatened to take his head completely off.  He shot forward with a wicked straight and delivered a lightning-fast punch to Hozuki's chest, sending him sliding back a few feet.


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_..._

"Wait not here!!" she protested, wanting to push him off but his breath was just too much. His feel was overwhelming, and to be honest she didn't want him to stop. But it was too embarrassing, considering where they were.

Her breaths were heavy, and her hands were clawing at his skin. They were two young lovers doing what lovers do, but she couldn't help but feel like another Edie. Edie was the sort of girl who would get eaten out at a restaurant. She was the sort of woman who acts like a drunk whore when she's not had a sip of alcohol.

"I guess if it's you... I-I'll be fine, right~?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Fade to Black_

Date put his forehead against Tifa's and looked deeply into her eyes.  "I love you.  I promise I won't let anyone touch you but me.  You're my Goddess and I will protect you with all of the strength I have."  He kissed her again, lovingly stroking her hair with his right hand while his left squeezed her behind gently.  He kissed downward to her neck and sucked on her pulse point as he slid down her bottoms.

_3 Hours Later..._​
Date was laying in the grass with Tifa held tightly yet gently in his arms.  He was completely spent.  They went at it for three ful hours and he even poured chakra into it for extra... stimulation.  His efforts proved successful through out their romp as the both of them had had multiple screaming... well you get the picture.  Date kissed her along her neck and up to her face, holding her close.  "I love you, Tifa-chan."  He smiled lovingly at her before sitting up.  "Well, I guess we should head back before Edie and dad start searching for us."


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_One

_Warholic sat up from the grass, running her fingers through her hair with a soft smile. She was almost out of breath after going at it for three hours straight, and despite how reluctant she was at first... Boy, was it amazing. They'd only done it twice, but it was like something new each time.

"Well I guess we should head back before Edie and Dad start searching for us," Date suggested, sitting up next to her. Tifa quickly scrambled for her bikini bottoms and shorts, sliding them on.

"We are not doing that again. I don't really like doing things in fields," she grumbled as she stood up, scraping her hair back into what would be a ponytail, but she didn't have a hairband so it was more for relaxation. 

"It's not like Edie and Hakaizen are going to care. They are probably at an inn doing all sorts..." she began before wrapping her right arm around Date, her hand trailing down to his lower back. "I never knew you could do _that!_"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*


Date smirked at her.  "That's funny, you seemed to like it a lot when we were doing it."  He kissed her cheek lovingly and put an arm around her waist.  "I _never_ knew you could do that!"  Date chuckled.  "Me neither.  I didn't know you tasted so good down there."  He gave her a silly smile, still affected by how good it was.  Eventually they made it back to the house, where Hakaizen and Edie were waiting, making out on the front porch.  "What the Hell!"  They jumped apart and chuckled, Hakaizen smiling at his love.  The two young lovers sat in between them, Date next to Hakaizen and Tifa next to Edie.  Hakaizen slipped Date a message using telepathy, a trick he had learned since becoming a spirit.

_'Did you go down on her?'_

_'Yup.'_

_'Atta boy.'_

Edie kissed Tifa's forehead.  "So my darling daughter, how was your second time making love with Date?"  While Tifa was distracted Date and Hakaizen gave each other a brofist.


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Mother & Daughter_

Once they got home, they were already greeted by the sight of Hakaizen pinning Edie against a wall, fondling her with their lips locked. Date was quick to react, interrupting the two. Tifa simply rolled her eyes before letting off a small smile. Her mum was happy... Even if it was disgusting, she was happy.

That's all Tifa could ask for.

"So my darling daughter, how was your second time making love with Date?" Edie asked, her question turning Tifa to stone. The Warholic daughter reacted with a cold nudge to her mother.

"Shut up! It's... It's private between me and Date! How do you know we even had sex anyway!? We could've just been fishing!" she yelled in fustration, covering her face from the three. 

"Aww, you're so sweet. Don't worry, whatever you did me and Hakaizen have probably already done a thousand times," she giggled, giving a wink to the red-haired man.

"J-Just drop it... So where's Setsuka anyway?" Tifa asked her mother, standing up from where she was sat as she wished to get changed from what she was wearing.

"Ah, Setsuka's gone to get some groceries for tonight's dinner with Hiiro and Kasumi. Did you get any fish? Or was you more distracted on eachother~!?"

"NO! Nothing even happened!" she growled, storming off inside. Her mother really was an annoyance at times like this.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Preparing Dinner_

Date chuckled and smiled at Edie and Hakaizen before following Tifa into the house.  He came up behind her and put his hand son her shoulders, kissing her neck very gently.  "Hey, no fucking in the kitchen, you two!"  Date turned around and smiled at Setsuka.  "Ah, there you are."  He lifted the fish they had decided to keep and lifted a butcher's knife.  "I'll help with dinner, alright?"  He began chopping the fish up swiftly.  If they weren't fish it would kind of look like murder.  In a matter of seconds they were spread out on the cutting board.


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Preparing Dinner_

Tifa went upstairs to get changed, not wanting to walk around the house dressed how she was. It was innapropriate to be walking around in a bikini and shorts, and she was sure she stank anyway.

~~~

Once she was out the shower, Tifa quickly slipped on a pair of trousers and a long-sleeved white top. Simple, and hardly revealing. Hopefully this would stop anything happening tonight. She'd rather she just had a nice night.

"Is dinner ready yet?" She asked as she came downstairs.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 24, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Hakro was thinking she could laughed all she wanted as it was not true that men did not want that did not only wanted to have sex with women. They only wanted to be loved and cared for. "I have another question, what what happen to someone in Kiri having someone child with out getting married?" He had to lnow for Akina's sake, as he just hinted something else about his sister that may lead to bigger trouble. He looked at Domino as he felt this was a waist of time anyway, he stared out the window of the snow that was falling. He was wondering this was not a waste at all, a wedding would be planed for the futre for Akina anyway. He was in his own thoughts as he had his ears open for Diana's replied as she was going to be shoked and anger at the same time when Darius and Akina comes back to this mansion in the snow.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana looked at him when he asked that question. Was he serious?
"You obviously know nothing of Kiri's culture despite you knowing someone from there for a long time." she said implying Vincent. Still as muh as she she would not want to say she had to anyway out of respect for his curiousity on her village though what she didn't get was why? Why ask now? Could be because the wedding brought up these questions or were they perhaps real events he was talking about....nah couldn't be.
"Well as for your question having a child without getting married first? Well i don't know. It rarely happens. I think it was along the lines of the child getting killed or the parents can choose to both die and the child to live in an effort to remove the parents so their chid deos not repeat the same mistakes. Though that deosn't matter no one would do that in my village i heard about other's doing it it the other villages and all i can say is they have no class. I mean look at me i give an aura of authority or  a 'don't cross my path' but those would give a 'put me  in bed tonight' aura though to me it would be 'put me me down tonight' as in dead!" she said calming herself down. That was a mouthful.

*Solidad*

All Solidad did was just sit there hearing the questions and replys. They were harsh though she knew Kiri was a rough village even from the start it was still horrible. She got the first one about divorce not agreed but understood why theu would do what they would to divorced couples but the pregnant one was a little to much. She lightly sketched to try to clear up her mind though still had ears open to the conversation.

*Darius*

He was still rather spechless and slightly paralyzed from hearing the news hoping it was fake yet part of him hoping it was real....but why? He was not ready to have a kid. It ment he would have to somewhat give up his ninja work. If it was planned he'd probaly be all exieted but now he didn't know how to feel.
"Its ok we should probably go with the others right?" he rather mumbled nervously. He was not looking forward to telling anyone especially his family members. Diana would over react, his mom would be all worried and rather possesive of him than give him up and dad would...well he didn't know what he'd do. Still it would probaly be a bad one and not a congrats boy.



Shota said:


> *Toshiro Hyuuga - LT*
> 
> As she wrapped her arm around his a red blush appeared on his face. He had never been so close to a woman before. Her breasts were touching his arm which sent another reaction through his body a less subtle one. Before he even realized what had happened he looked at her and said in a goofy face.
> 
> ...



*Solidad LT*

She raised an eyebrow rather amused at the boys comment. She wasn't sure if he relized just what he asked her right now or maybe he did and he was playing her. She wasn't sure though that that was the case as he blushed though that could also mean that was true. People could be so confusing when it came to emotions sometimes. She decided to play along though if this was a game. He was interesting. She put heard head on his shoulder and dragged her arm over his chest.

"Sure i'd love to join you" she said softly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 24, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Lost Chapters Arc~_

The two had entered the shrine leading into an underground area. Ton's of people were gathered around conversing with one another. _"The ceremony shouldn't start until midnight, so we have plenty of time to prepare. Noctis, I have business to attend to so why don't you go explore the area? Maybe you will find someone to talk to."_ Braule said with a slight smile on his face.

The boy wasn't quite sure of who to talk to since everyone in the area was adults from different clans. He could not find anyone his own age. Yet again, the boy was an outcast, a different kind from a group of the same kind. _"Nothings changed..." _The boy walked towards the front with his head down. He saw a gigantic statue of an angel.


_"This must be Lindzei. She's the one that gave my clan it's special power."_ Noctis thought in his mind as he awed in amazement to its stature. Suddenly whispers came back that he heard before but louder and it was by multiple beings. They were speaking in a language Noctis could not understand. They were saying things like *"Fatum est procul manus"* or *"Vestri vita mos have voluntas"*. Noctis turned around and saw the adults talking to each other. The whispers didn't come from them but from another source inside the shrine. 

Noctis started walking around holding Kupo tightly in his hands as the whispers grew louder and louder. He eventually came across a door nobody seemed to be around. The source of the whispers were inside there, the boy wasn't afraid but curious of what lies ahead. He turned around and saw his father off in the distance speaking to someone, and turned back to the door. The little boy knew these whispers in his head weren't going to go away unless he explored deeper. The boy opened the door and entered a long hallway.

There was light at the end of the hallway glowing bright, with the same statues he had seen before when entering the shrine on each side. Each of these statues whispered the things he had heard before, Noctis had a feeling that they wanted the boy to entered the room at the end of the hallway. He started to grip Kupo even more tightly as he wandered down the hallway.

Light flashed brightly as he entered a clear chrome room with inscriptions on each side and a strange statue in the middle.
[SP]
[/SP]












There was a person other than Noctis occupying the clear room. It was a blonde haired girl in a bright white dress and looked a bit taller than Noctis but not by that much. The girl had a red ribbon wrapped around her head. She was looking at the statue in the middle fascinated by its architecture. She then realized that someone else was in the room and slowly turned around to see a blacked haired boy. Noctis could clearly see her now, 


_"Did you come here because you could hear the voices too?"_ She asked in a sweet toned voice that Noctis couldn't even ignore to hear. Noctis walked towards the side past her and not looking at her, _"You can hear them as well?"_ The blonde haired girl nodded, _"Do you understand what they are saying?"_ Noctis sat down on  a seat in the room with Kupo in his hand and shook his head. _"The voices have been bothering me since two days ago." _

The girl was then shocked, _"Really?! That's when I started hearing them as well!"_ Noctis didn't seem to be too concerned, he just wanted to get rid of these voices. _"Oh I'm sorry, I haven't introduced myself. My name is Stella from the Fleuret clan." _Noctis wouldn't know about anything outside Konoha, so he hadn't heard about her clan._ "My name is Noctis, from the Ranen clan."_ He quietly muttered. 

The girl suddenly realized he was that prince whom her father spoken about once, _"Oh! You're Prince Noctis! I heard about your father's deeds around the world and he mentioned you."_ Stella was pretty happy to meet a prince for the first time. _"Just call me Noct."_ The boy spoke with his head facing the ground. Stella suddenly saw the cute stuffed animal in the boy's arms. _"Is that a moogle? I completely adore moogles. Can I see him?"_ Stella was even more happy now seeing a moogle she longed to see. 

_"His name is Kupo, my father got him for me during one of his travels."_ Noctis showed the happy girl his stuffed animal. She was carefully eyeing the moogle and smiled._ "Thank you for showing me him. I really appreciate it."_ Stella smiled looking directly at Noctis's eyes as the boy blushed and looked away. The boy started to smile for the first time in his life. 

The ceremony was about to start as the time was a few minutes away from midnight. The moon was starting to shine clear silver and focused down towards the shrine of Lindzei, specifically towards the room Noctis and Stella were in. Braule was standing outside trying to find his son, _"Where is he? He should know the ceremony is starting soon."_ The old man started searching the gigantic room filled with people for his son. The man recognized a door that nobody was around and grew suspicious. 

_--Meanwhile--_

The voices started to grow louder and silver light shined down the statue in the middle.  Noctis and Stella suddenly heard the words, *"Chosen L'cie! I am the Fal'cie Anima, creator of the marked ones. I shall give you a purpose to live. A special purpose handed down by Lindzei! Prepare for your chosen destinies!"* The eyes of the statue in the room started to glow silver and move...

_~To be continued~_


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 24, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel *

Hakro smirked as they did not see the sand moved from his pants, he know who was hiding in the shadows of the other room, it was his mom. He was thinking why was she here sheis probly here to check on us and bring us back to Suna. Hakro was thinking she had his back even for the things he did in the past, he saw the gold gleam from her eyes as she did not moved a muscle. "You may know someone from Kiri and they are not willing to talk about their past from their country, so what the heck I know about Kiri. Now I know why Vincent does not want to talk about it, he was one of the rare ones that would have to go against Kiri's rules to save what he was fighting for but lost for what he was fighting for. My sister is pregant with.... Hakro could not finished the sentce as his mout was wrapped in sand from his mom Alis as she stepped out of the shadows. "I know Kiri's ways, even though I get them respect and let them in Suna, but maybe Koga has a grudge against me because I gave birth to Hakro. So I should be put down many years ago from the kage of Kiri." Alis glared her dark gold eyes at Diana, not moving her eyes to take a glance at her son Hakro, he was thinking are you challanging her mom, Hakro turned his gold eyes on his mom.

*Akina Ezel *

"I take the blame for everything,you don't have to be a part of me or the child, how can you sit there not hateing me and not taking your anger out on me? I have my family to help raise her and their support." She got up and walked out the Inn with Darius and walked back to the mansion in silence. She felt colder than just the coldness of the snow hitting her face, she was facing her death right now and she was going to face it. She was going to put up a fight even though nobody will be there to help her but her family. She open the door to the mansion and into the room with Darius as she went over to the fire place, she noticed that someone arrived and it was her mom and felt like a stared down between women. "Mom, what are you doing here?" "Checking up on my kids as usual and see how much damage they caused so far and your father wants you back to Suna for you Akina to explain things to him or I will." Akina did not like that at all, she looked over at Hakro, she had unlocked the third stage of the Ezel clan and would it work to see as she did a few handseals to bring out the blue crystals as her eyessight went blurry for a few minutes than the blackness was full of color and faces in the room. She was not going to say anything that she could see for the first time.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina noticed that ReiMei was waking up from losing all of his chakra to help her from not dieing. She could not help but smikle as she looked ever where as she looked around as she was couristy about everything, she took a mirror and looked at her face as seen a beautiful girl back at her. She wanted to see everything right now, as she took off her shirt and saw her nips a dark color and blue veins running up her breasts. She pulled her shirt back on. "Come on ReiMei, I want to see everything, I want to see all the pretty flowers in the fields." Akina grabbed ReiMei's hand and pulled him out of bed and out of the hospital. She went to the feilds of the land of demons, as she looked at the flowers as she picks some as she sits down next to the lake as she pulled down on ReiMei arms for him sat down. She felt a bit naughty as she gave a sexy smile. She start to rub his balls with her hand before putting her mouth to his crotch she had a felling he was going to push her in the lake.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 24, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei watched Akina and bit his lip as she put her mouth to his crotch. He too was feeling naughty as he started to slowly take his pants off as he watched Akina he stood there in his boxers.


"I wonder what she is going to do next."

ReiMei blushed deeply at the thoughts he was now having about Akina. He walked over towards her and kissed her softly on the neck as he worked his hand slowly down her body pausing a while to run his fingers on her breast. As he looked into her eyes as his hand slowly made it's way inbetween her legs and slowly rubbing her crotch until he made he feel weak in her legs.

He began to feel his heart beat faster and his pants felt tighter on his crotch as he rubbed even faster on Akina he met her lips with his and slowly and gently parted her lips with his slipping his tongue into her mouth to play with her tongue. He closed his eyes as he slowly worked his tongue agaisnt hers. And then pulled away with a devious smile.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> The 17 year old boy was lying on a hospital bed with his shoulder in stitches as well as other parts of his body. The doctor had told him to rest for the next few days for the wounds to heal and not to do anything reckless. Suddenly, Noctis realized that he had been meaning to visit Shirou's hospital room. He quickly got out of the bed and exited the room.
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou*

The feline-ears that Shirou lived with were covered underneath his black hair. He didn't enjoy people starring at them awkwardly like he was some clown. Therefor this was the only thing to do about the problems on the side of his head. Even with having them for so long, he still had not understood why he had them or what they were for. So, he regretfully has to live with nuisance for probably the rest of his life, which he dosen't know how long it will last considering he is a Saint.

A tapping sound reached his ears. It's the sign of footsteps coming closer to him. There was no need to wonder who it was, the voice had already identified it. Noctis Ranen, the person who he had temporarily joined up with in the Sand Village against the fight with the Branded. He remembers the boy picking him up after the battle with the Masked boy. Even when seeing an ally that is safe from battle, Shirou shows no concern over his face and only looks naturally.

"I'm fine, you don't have to worry about me," he simply said without much enthusiasm. Then as expected, came the question about who the masked boy was and why they fought is grueling battle. The long-haired swordsmen was hesitant about answering. The reason why was simple; he didn't want anyone getting involved with him. It was already bad enough that they had formed a certain partnership awhile ago.

Shirou didn't want to answer, but he knew he had to. This person had fought along side him and taken him back to the village. He knew that denying him an answer after having him do all of that was dishonorable. More importantly, it would leave a bad taste in his mouth. So with clenched teeth, he had no choice.

"........Fine. I am a Saint, that is a person who has been given a heavenly body and heavenly powers by the Star of Purity. Many times since the beginning of time have their been Saints out through history. Many have been famous out through time usually ending up as great kings or heroes. We are given these as the sign" Shirou revealed the red stigma on the back of his hand.  
"Then their are ones Born Under The Evil Star, that was what that Masked Boy was that I was fighting. I've heard rumors that their are more than one of them though. A person born under an evil star is more like the opposite of a Saint, they are born of evil. The two stars hold over the powers of good and evil. That is why me and him fought. It is our......_supposed_ destiny for us to fight and decide the victory between good and evil. However, because I denied it, my body and mind were being possessed by the powers of the Star of Purity and I was driven at all cost to defeat the enemy that only mattered me. One of us has to die, that is our destiny.... Like a game between the good and evil of the universe..."

Shirou clenched his fist tightly as he thought deeply about it. "But....I don't follow such a thing...I've shattered my ties with destiny long ago. I'll make sure that neither one of us dies..." He spoke with resolution. "..This person named Sanu that you ask about...I don't know who he is...And I can say for sure that he isn't Born Under An Evil Star. However, I can say he has a dark heart, even though it wasn't at the level of the one I was fighting, I could sense the hostility and darkness roaming through Sanu Kaguya. He must have felt the pure energy through me and felt threatened by the presence of one who is opposite to him. He also looks to be aligned with the Evil Star boy....if that Kaguya is your friend....then I suggest you help him while you can.....or that darkness will consume him...." Shirou finished with a warning..though not showing much concern himself over that person.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*












Shirou started to explain his purpose in life of being a Saint and the history of what a Saint is. Noctis heard of Saints but never met them before or clearly understood their role. Shirou started to show his hand with a red stigma embedded onto it as proof of being a Saint. It started to glow bright and its presence interested the Prince. 

The long haired boy continued to explain that there were also individuals that were "Born Under the Evil Star". The masked boy back in Suna was one of those individuals. Saint's were destined to kill with individuals who were "Born Under the Evil Star". That explained why Shirou had to fight with him back in Suna. 

Shirou then mentioned that he defies his destiny and will make sure no one will die. He started to talk about Sanu and how he can sense a dark heart within him but he made sure he wasn't "Born Under the Evil Star". He said that if Noctis does not help Sanu soon, his darkness would consume him whole. 

Noctis looked towards Shirou, "So this conflict between Saints and people who were born under that 'Evil Star' has been occuring for decades, huh?" Noctis thought about the only thing he believed that he could call religion was the Angel Lindzei. "If Sanu still can be saved, I have to try. Making the right choice is my way of life and if I don't try, I know I will regret it." He walked right beside Shirou facing the opposing direction from him, "Since you know more about this, I want your assistance. Even if we walk seperate paths, our methods of progressing down these paths match. Saving those who needs to be saved should suffice, right? Sanu needs our help, he helped me greatly once when I was about to die. I have to pay him back." 

Noctis turned towards him. "If we find Sanu, we find that masked boy whom I know you want to solve your conflict with. Plus I think we make a great team." The Prince brought out his hand, "I consider you my friend, and I hope we look out for each other in the future." Noctis smirked.

Noctis suddenly noticed that small sword around his neck he used to enlarge into a gigantic weapon. "Your a Kenjutsu user right? My father also has his own unique kenjutsu that I have to eventually learn once I can materialise the crystals into my own unique weapons just like his." Noctis remembered his Sucrise Crystals floating around him back at Suna and how he was able to materialise only one into a raw crystal shield to protect him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 25, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Hakro Ezel *
> 
> Hakro smirked as they did not see the sand moved from his pants, he know who was hiding in the shadows of the other room, it was his mom. He was thinking why was she here sheis probly here to check on us and bring us back to Suna. Hakro was thinking she had his back even for the things he did in the past, he saw the gold gleam from her eyes as she did not moved a muscle. "You may know someone from Kiri and they are not willing to talk about their past from their country, so what the heck I know about Kiri. Now I know why Vincent does not want to talk about it, he was one of the rare ones that would have to go against Kiri's rules to save what he was fighting for but lost for what he was fighting for. My sister is pregant with.... Hakro could not finished the sentce as his mout was wrapped in sand from his mom Alis as she stepped out of the shadows. "I know Kiri's ways, even though I get them respect and let them in Suna, but maybe Koga has a grudge against me because I gave birth to Hakro. So I should be put down many years ago from the kage of Kiri." Alis glared her dark gold eyes at Diana, not moving her eyes to take a glance at her son Hakro, he was thinking are you challanging her mom, Hakro turned his gold eyes on his mom.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

"Well Vincent's an iiot and should be put down and infact will as he is a missing nin and our village has the right to." Diana spat those words out in anger. "There is nothing wrong with our ways and i am willing to defend them like Vincent was with his ideals." she said getting up. He glared at the new comer and recognized her. "Why if it isn't the Kazekage one of the persons that are on my list." she said smiling a smile that was full of sinister thoughts. She heard what she said involving her and her dad.
"No wonder i dislike Hakro he's an abomination in Kiri's eyes and so are you. My father may infact hold a grudge on you though i doubt it." she said. He was not strict about those rules.
"But my mom might or Violet perhaps even Shirayuki as she was around during your childhood time. Either one would want you put down but your not from Kiri so there fore you are unimportant." she said her hair was swaying as her powers awakened. She was engulfed in a surge of chakra the first step in her Body Marionette Jutsu. 
"Listen Lady if you are trying to fight me i accept but either way i will someday posses your tailed beast and will be happy as i extract it and see the life leave your eyes." she said her eyesfull of darkness and any sign of humanity gonr.

*Solidad*

Solidad watched the scene before her unfold. This was wrong. They shouldn't fight not over this. Tis is the reason war broke out. She stood as her eyes all turned black with no white. Small vains outstretched from them.
"Are you really going to fight over this!?" she screamed at them. "Who are we to judge what is right or wrong? Who are we to say that Kiri's ideals are wrong? Are you guys a god to do so? No your humans and your just as naive as ever. You can never agree and you must always be right when it comes to your beliefs and that's what leads to war. You fight over the most trivial of things from love to beliefs and its stupid." she said every word with anger. She was now seperating herself from humanity by saying this. Since her new life started she saw the world as it was and saw how foolish humans were.

*Darius*

Again he was not saying a word. He watched the conflict only barely hearing it. Diana was defending there ways while Akina's mom was going against it and he knew why. Her daughter had just violeted a law in Kiri  that was unforgivable. It was his fault in a way too though. He was about to step in when Solidad spoke. She spoke of humans as if she was not one speaking of us like we were a different animal from her not including herself in those statements. Was she human? Now that he looked closely she looked the same as she did years ago when they met her and her singing carrer has been around for 10 years and she looks the same as back then. What infact was she then?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 25, 2011)

*Alis and Hakro Ezel*

Ichibi was thinking I was set free in the last battle bakas. Alis knew she was seperated into two they shared and hear his thoughts. She thought we been together too long and we are still a team Ichibi. "I am not here for a fight, I only want to protect my daughter as she went against your rules of Kiri, I know I can break your believes or your rules for kiri to forgive the people you cared about, it always end up being something stupid that can never be let go. If you want Ichibi, he would not choose and make you go insane. I could care less about you anger in this room as you have to forgive yourself before moving on in your life as to settle ever one sin and you will end up alone. We are not perfect as we start wars for stupids ways that would not end up killing anyone as it would be resolved with out blood shead." Hakro looked at his mom as her dark gold eyes did not gleamed as he was thinking what would Ichibi do if he has nothing else do set for liing in the desert what would happen to any of us of he would be sealed in another human but who, nobody could take the madness from Ichibi.

*Akina Ezel*

Akina looked at everyone in the room as she could tell that her mom and her brother was relaxed. "I am sorry about the trouble, if I can't change kiri's mind that is find because I am not from kiri, I was raised in Suna. Having Darius child will be raised away from kiri, even though it has kiri in the child. Right you wish to put me down, that is fine with me. We are human and this not something to fight over with rage to make everyone blind to forget what was inportant and end up being foollish and stupid." She had a feeling that Diana was going to attack her, she put her hands together to make a handseal as she made it calmly she looked at her mom had a feeling she was going to protect like a mother should. IChibi could not poped his snake head out of the gourd as Alis's gold calmeyes looked at her daughter Akina.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 25, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel LT*
> 
> Akina felt her panties already wet from her women juices. She rubbed her hands up and down his chest making shivers run down ReiMei's spine. She start to kiss his neck as she rubbed his chest to keep the sensation of shivers going down his back to make his critch grow even more till he becme wet as well. She started to lick his nips to make them hard teasing them with her tongue. She teased him as she slipped in his shirt as she sat in his lap as she kissed him and suck and lick his hard muscles as she rubbed her hard breasts against him in any way as she teased ReiMei's body with her body as her heart pound in her chest she also teased his crotch with hers moving close and pulling far away. She fillanly reached in to his underwear as she started to rub hard to make him wet as she felt her women juices was going to exploed again.



*ReiMei*

ReiMei closed his eyes sighing happily at Akina's teasing his body. As he felt her hand in his pants he grew excited and began feeling even naughtier as he shifted positions 

~to be continues~


----------



## Kenju (Aug 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Noctis seemed to have a good understanding of the situation. With that, Shirou guessed that he probably would want nothing to do with him. That would make things easier for him, to not have to worry about somebody else. But it actually turned on him, Noctis seemed rather interested in the matter. Shirou could already tell what this would lead to..

Noctis had offered that they team up together. The way they did in the sand village. Shirou rubbed the side of his head in annoyance. "There's no way that can happen...I work by myself. The road I follow is only with myself and no one else. It's true, we did work together at that time in the Sand Village, but that was only because we had common goals and were left with little choice. It's true, your friend Sanu has to be saved and I assured myself that I would save anyone. However I'll save him myself if I have to. The masked boy can wait, I have no interest to meet with him." the swordsmen said as he turned his back to Noctis. He was ready to walk off. "I'm grateful that you helped me. However this is as far as we go together..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 26, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*












Shirou wasn't really interested in working together with Noctis. He walked a lone wolf path through his life and didn't require anyone's assistance. The reason that he accepted Noctis's help back in Suna was that they both had little choice left. He also mentioned that he would save Sanu himself if the situation came down to it and he has no interest in confronting the masked boy anytime soon.

Shirou was about to walk off, "Shirou, I know how you feel about going Solo. I've been alone in my life throughout my childhood and had to face my problems alone. Some I could handle by myself but the others I almost died without anyone's help." Noctis crossed his arms. "There's no telling that someone like that branded woman we faced off back in Suna might appear in both of our lives only to shorten our lifespan and make it harder to reach our goals." 

Noctis nodded his head as he spoke in seriousness. "Look Shirou, I have a bad feeling that something gigantic is about to happen in the Shinobi world with the Branded loose and other scum like that masked boy alive. If we don't find people to look after our backs, we won't be able to continue on. You need to let someone help you progress through your path from time to time. You can't take all of your problems alone. I've dealt with that many times before, and I know you have as well." Noctis tightened his black leather gloves, "Shirou, it would be nice to have you along side with me, but I can't force you make your decisions. Just remember Shirou, I would give my life to help you for the right reasons." Noctis finished talking and slowly opened his eyes seeing the long haired boy standing in front of him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 27, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tifa Warholic*
> _Preparing Dinner_
> 
> Tifa went upstairs to get changed, not wanting to walk around the house dressed how she was. It was innapropriate to be walking around in a bikini and shorts, and she was sure she stank anyway.
> ...



Date Uchiha
Dinner Time

Date looked up and smiled.  Before him was a huge pot, steam pouring off the top of it.  Inside of the pot was a rich, delicious-smelling stew that looked like it might be a tad spicy, but not to the point where it would be over bearing.  The broth was a dark red and it had all sorts of ingredients added.  Shrimp, fish, sausage, chicken.  And next to it was a strange-looking loaf of bread.  "Hungry, Tifa?  I made something from a pretty far away place.  It's called Gumbo.  And this here is cornbread."  He lifted the lid off of another pot, revealing white rice.  He spooned rice into a bowl and covered it with the gumbo, before putting the bowl on a plate with a slab of cornbread next to it.


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic*
_Dinner Time
_ 
She sat down to eat the food with her family despite not feeling too hungry. Maybe she'd told a few lies, but she honestly wasn't. Playing with her food, she looked across the table to see Hakaizen and Edie doing the same, though there was sneaky smiles on their faces as their other hands seemed to be somewhere else.

"Mom! Stop touching him!" she yelled across the table, breaking the silence. Edie gave a sheepish smile before beginning to devour her dinner. 
"Why you eating so fast? Eager for something?"
"Why yes!!" Edie giggled, finishing half her food already. Tifa rolled her eyes, not even taking a bite out of it.

"I'm not really that hungry to be honest... Just bored really," she sighed, twirling her fork in the freshly steamed rice. Setsuka let out sneaky giggles, ideas flooding her mind.

"Wow it's like an orgy in here! You know if Vaan was here it would be waaa~~y more dirty!!"
"That's my son."
"That's my brother!"
"So? What happened to being dirty just a minute ago?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 27, 2011)

*Date Uchiha*
_Interruption_

Date looked up, ignoring the others.  A puddle of water was on the middle of the floor.  "Sharingan."  The water had chakra.  A hand shot out of the water and tossed a ball made of nothing but paper bombs into the air.  Hakaizen swiftly performed seals.  "Fire Style: Explosive Negation!"  The explosion was absorbed into his hand and he and Date rose, looking ahead.  Hanzo emerged from the water, her armor long forgotten.  "Hello, little Uchiha hatchling.  You've grown into quite the handsome man.  I wouldn't mind a piece of that..."  She rose her weapon.  "So maybe I'll cut one off!"  The wall behind her caved in and an attack team of shinobi all entered the room.  They were dressed in all black with masks covering their faces and katana on their backs.



There was at least ten, and all of them were deathly quick.  Hanzo looked up to see Hakaizen.  "You?  Oh good, I've got something for you.  Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei!"  A coffin erupted from the ground before the lid dropped off.  A tall male wearing a cloak stepped out of the coffin, his face concealed.  He vanished appearing right in front of Hakaizen.  He was going to grab him but Date interrupted.  "Not my dad!"  He kicked the man's arm, but the man was prepared for this.  He grabbed Date by the front of his shirt and vanished, appearing in a moonlit clearing and tossing him on the ground.

---​
Back at the home, Hanzo performed handseals.  "Doton: Ancient Judgment Chamber!"  The whole house shook and a giant pyramid rose from the ground and engulfed it.  Walls went up seperating Kasumi, Edie, Tifa, Setsuka, and Hakaizen.  It was some sort of maze.  Only there was one problem.  The entire thing was pitch-black.  The sounds of men purposely scuffling along the ground rang from all around them


----------



## Kenju (Aug 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Noctis Ranen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Setsuko Shirou*

Noctis spoke of the times he had to walk alone through danger. Though Shirou wasn't the  same, he had no problem at all going alone. He preferred things to be done by solely him alone.  To prevent what happened back then, he must go through this life alone. But Noctis was persistent, he wouldn't let Shirou leave so easily.

Shirou listened with his back still to the boy. The Saint clentched his teeth, this was becoming annoying. He couldn't just walk off, Noctis may have had a point. Then, with frustration, Shirou turned back around to the fellow shinobi. Though Shirou didn't show any sign of pleasure on his face. ".....Fine,.....but only this one time. We won't make a habit out of this..." Shirou spoke coldly with glaring eyes.

He had accepted Noctis' proposal, but he obviously wasn't enthusiastic about it. He'd like to get this over with rather quickly. The Swordsmen stood there, "Lets get a move on then...."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 28, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

There was awkward silence between the two, Shirou turned around looking annoyed. He started to understand the situation. He accepted but only this one time he would work with another. Noctis smirked a bit at Shirou's annoyed face. "We have to get info on where Sanu could be, you know more about the masked boy than me so you might know something I don't. If we find the masked boy, we find--." Before Noctis could say something, someone's arm suddenly wrapped around Noctis's neck.

"Did you forget about us, Prince?" A familiar voice behind Noctis was heard. "Suiko, what a unpleasant surprise..." Noctis struggled out of his old bodyguard's arm and turned around. "We heard you disobeyed your father's words and almost got killed in Suna. Why would you do such a thing?" Raiko came in correcting his glasses. "I have my reasons, but why are you guys here?" Noctis sighed with an annoyed feeling. 

"Well, we heard you were in the hospital and we haven't seen each other in a while either. So we came to see how you were doing. But as we can see, you're injuries do not look too severe." Suiko said with a humorous look on his face. "The King has been making us work frequently at the Intelligence core, we managed to get a break. More Importantly, we also heard you have activated your eyes?!" Raiko glared at the Prince's eyes expecting his Surigan. 

Noctis put his hand on his forehead annoyed and his eyes started to glow red. Raiko and Suiko were in amazement from seeing the eyes of their future leader finally unlocked after such a long time. "Now, with your eyes, you can confirm your duty to become a leader by performing the Ritual of Truth. The Motorblade has to accept you as a leader blessed by our founder's power. Your father has done it when he was about your age, so-" Suiko stopped talking after Raiko put his hand on his shoulder.

"I'm sorry, Noctis... You will have to wait a while longer until that ritual comes. The Ranen clan are still kept under Branded's rule and there is not much we can do. Without the elder's help and motorblade, the ritual cannot be done." Raiko said with disappointment as Suiko realized what he had said. Noctis felt like he was going further away from becoming a true leader, and looked at the ground in disappointment. "Don't be too hard on it, we believe you can become the leader your father is, maybe even better. You have worked hard to come where you are, don't stop now." Raiko tried to cheer the Prince up.

Noctis turned around and saw Shirou standing their, "Oh! I forgot, Shirou meet my old bodyguards, Raiko and Suiko. They work under my father now at the Fuzen Intelligence Core." Raiko and Suiko looked ahead and saw the long haired boy. Raiko started to inspect the boy and could tell that he was a strong being. "It is good to see there are strong shinobi sided with the Prince." Suiko stood there smiling at the fact that Noctis had changed from the lone boy he was to a man with confidence. 

"Anyways, we have to get back to the Intelligence Core for more neccessary work. It was good to see you again, Noctis. And of course it was nice to meet you, Shirou." Raiko turned around and head for the exit as Raiko smirked at both Noctis and Shirou and followed behind him. 

Noctis turned to Shirou and was about to continue from what he wanted to say. But something bulged from Noctis's back. This bulge was trying to tell the boy he had to go to Konoha. Noctis never felt this kind of force before, it felt similar to the presence of the Sucrise crystals but much more powerful. 

Noctis fell to the ground hearing a strange language he had heard long before echoing through his head. *"Konoha .... Perge ad fata pararent!"* Noctis could only understand that something wanted him to go to Konoha. Noctis could feel himself being attracted to a familiar blade in Konoha. Noctis came back to sense and slowly stood up seeing Shirou. "I have to get to Konoha somehow... Shirou, it will be your choice to help me or not... Somethings calling me there...I can only assume it has to deal with that Ritual...." Noctis still could feel the strange force.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 28, 2011)

*Setsuko Shirou LT*

Noctis looked to be pleased with the answer he was given. Shirou didn't care, he only agreed to doing this because of the help he had gotten. Not only that but he doubt the prince would stop pestering him so easily. The Saint leaned against the wall. His arms folded calmly as he slightly relaxes.

Before Noctis explained about what to do, two strangers appeared. Shirou didn't know who they were but he could tell they had skill of their own. It was pretty obvious they were acquittances of Noctis. From what was said, they were his former bodyguards. That should be expected, Shirou also had many bodyguards that followed close around him twenty-four-seven.

Shirou nodded in response to the bodyguard's greetings. As usual, he wasn't very social unless he needed to. The Saint noticed a sudden change in Noctis, as if he had found out something. The Prince explained that he had to go to Konoha, to gain an artifact that belonged to his clan. It must have been fairly important to him, Shirou could see the determination and fire in his eyes. 

Even so...."....Unfortunately I can't, I've already told you I'll only help once have I not? Not only that but I have some things I have to take care of as well. I'm sure you've noticed Noctis...but we still aren't strong enough yet. " Shirou stated, reminding Noctis of the time they battled Kora together. Even so, their hard work wasn't successful. "From what it looks like, I'm sure the next time we meet, you'll be stronger. You won't be the only one....In order to the defeat the Branded, we need more power.." Shirou turned his back to Noctis and his comrades. "..Not only that..but the Masked Boy told me there was something mysterious coming.....something dark and powerful...If you plan on facing that 'dark power' aswell....then you need to make the 'tree' that is known as your strength grow faster...." With those words, the Saint began to walk towards the stairs that would lead to the bottom of the hospital..

"Goodluck, Prince."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 29, 2011)

*Akina and Hakro Ezel LT*

Hakro noticed that Akina walked backed to tthe cabin with her clothes rullfed up and knew she had sex with one of her men. "YOu had a lot of fun, about some more as we go check out the weird house that every one said it is really haunted to me it is only a old house." "Another haunted house, this will be intersting on what you have in mind to trap me in your ways Hakro. What seeing these hickies on me make you have some wetness in your pants?" Hakro had a sly smile on his face, as he run his fingers through his sisters hair as he had a needle in his other hand and plunge it into her neck Akina fell to the floor as she felt nubness and warmth through her blood stream as she passed out.

Hakro ties her to the bed in a room naked as he jumps on her, he felt blood from his stomache as he was punched through the wall as a thick sword came to his throat. "I leave you two alone for days and this happens again Hakro, what sick cause for you to act like this?"  Hakro looked at Vincent with a sick smile on his face not moving at all as he sat there as he tries to get up and moe to Akina's side to make her horney and for her to want him. Vincent blocks off his path kicking him hard as Hakro felt the brute force of Vincent. "This day forward you will never see your sister again." He cut Akina lose and picked her up with her stuff and left the old house to make his way back to his camp. Akina was silent as she would wake up soon as she know she was in better hands than staying with Hakro, Vincent had Akina covered up in his jacket as he continue to walk to a small pond with lily pads and croaking frogs.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

Shirou had reiterated that he was going to side with Noctis once, as Noctis expected him to say. The long haired boy had mentioned that both of them had to be stronger to take on the Branded, something Noctis has to do in order to free his clan. He also spoke about the fact that we need to become stronger fast to face with the dark and powerful conflict that the masked boy had warned him about. Shirou was heading towards the exit of the hospital. 

"Next time we meet might be sooner than we think. Take care Shirou." Noctis waved and walked in the opposite direction thinking of how to get into Konoha and into the Ranen residence without alerting the Branded.

 It was going to be hard to think of a plan to do this. Noctis head to his temporary home that Lady Taiyou had reserved for him and started to think about those voices. He had heard them before but he can't remember. His memory was faint of when he heard these voices but somehow, it reminded him of his Kekkei Genkai's origin.

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Lost Chapters Arc~_

The chromed room was shaking and both Noctis and Stella were trying to head for the exit to the room. The door shut tight on them and as they turned around they had seen the monstrous face of the one who called itself Anima. _"What's happening?!"_ Stella panicked and stood behind Noctis trying to avoid the Fal'cie's glare. Noctis did not have much fear inside him but was trying to think of how to get out. The only option he had was to speak with the Fal'cie. 

_"What do you want with us?!"_ Noctis grabbed tightly unto his moogle as he glared at the monstrosity in front of him. Suddenly vine-like whips came out of the Fal'cie and grabbed both Noctis and Stella. Kupo fell out of Noctis's hands and onto the ground, _"No, Kupo!" _Noctis tried to reach for his moogle but pulled away by Anima's grasp. Noctis and Stella were both struggling desperately to get out as they were pulled closer to the Fal'cie's face. 












_"Let go of us! We didn't do anything to you!"_ Noctis yelled out. *"The angel had chosen you both. Your lives had no true purpose becoming the ideal vessels for the mark. One mark representing Omega, and the other mark representing Alpha. There will be a day when both of you will be forced to fight each other to the death, leaving one victor. Your purpose will be fulfilled and you will become one with the Eternus Nox!"* Stella couldn't believe what this thing was saying. 

The boy with black hair didn't understand but then he realized those voices, they were trying to tell him something earlier, trying to lure him here along with Stella. Both of their lives never had a _true_ purpose, becoming the perfect candidates according to Anima. Noctis couldn't argue with this monster, he was trying to find meaning in his life but he ended up failing every time. He was alone, an outcast but then he met Stella. Noctis actually smiled for the first time because of her. It was a glimpse of pure meaning in his life.

*"It is time..." *Suddenly a surge of mysterious power went through the vine-like tentacles and entered both Noctis and Stella. Noctis started to yell in pain as a strange mark started to form behind Noctis. He saw Stella forming a similar mark behind her but it was bright Red. _"Stella!"_ Noctis tried to reach his hand out towards her but his eyes started to close as he lost the will to stay awake. Noctis and Stella fell into a deep sleep   and both of them were released from his clutch to fall onto the ground. 





*"These marks will give you unique powers and the marks will activate when you reach a certain age. Your memories of this occurrence will be erased from existence, you will no longer know of each other, you will no longer remember your conversation with each other. From this day, you will be destined to oppose each other. Only one of you will be told of this day again by the angel herself when you have gained power from the person who originally was blessed with your Kekkei Genkai. Fulfill the purpose that Lindzei has given you when time comes, L'cie. Live life as you will, until time tells..."*

The Fal'cie Anima started to solidify completing it's purpose. The statue started to disappear and the room started to turn into a regular room. The two children are left on the ground lifeless...

----------

Braule suddenly burst through the door entering a non-suspicious room seeing two kids lying on the ground unconscious. He quickly ran up towards them realizing one of them was his son. He started to wake his son up seeing he wasn't waking up, _"Noctis! Noctis, Wake up! No... Noctis!!!"_ He put his hand on the boy's heart, relieved it was still beating and he was alive. He went over to the girl and she was still alive as well. Braule picked up his son and the girl beside him carrying both of them into the main room where everyone was. 

People started to notice two children were unconscious causing a huge commotion. _"Stella?!"_ A shout from the crowd gathered around Braule came out. A man from the Fleuret clan shoved his way taking hold of his daughter._ "How did this happen?!"_ He looked at Braule. 

_"I saw them unconscious when I arrived to where they were."_ Braule spoke in dissatisfaction. The ceremony was over, and it brought havoc and panic all around. Braule took his son and the royal guards followed behind him. Both Noctis and Stella were seperated, only to see each other again in a different time. 

Two days later, the boy opened his eyes seeing he was in his bed back home in Konoha. He saw his father right beside him knelt down. _"Father?... Is that you?" _The boy quietly spoke. Braule opened his eyes seeing his son finally awake, _"Noctis! You had me worried greatly!"_ Noctis was puzzled, he had a horrible nightmare of something named Anima speaking gibberish to him, it resulted in his head hurting greatly. He raised himself up with his hand on his head._ "Do you remember what happened? How did you fall unconscious?!"_ Braule had asked with curiosity. Noctis couldn't remember anything, the last thing he remembered was a strange door that no one was around. _"I don't remember anything... I might have fallen on my head.. I don't know..."_ Noctis explained with some likely possibility. Braule was glad his son was well and ok. 

The boy then realized he was missing something, something special he always used to hold in his hands. With an innocent question, he asked his father, _"Where's Kupo?"_ Braule had no knowledge of where his stuffed animal could be, all he could do was nod in disappointment. From that day, Noctis lost something special, maybe he wasn't taking care of his stuffed animal appropriately, maybe he was just careless and lost him somewhere during the travel. But he had no one to talk to who could understand him, he only had himself...

_~To be Continued~_


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 29, 2011)

*Akina Ezel Lt*

Vincent enter his tent as he layed akina down on his sleeping bag, he pulled out several vaccines to find out what Hakro had drug her with. He found out it was something to a date rape pill in a liquid form. He had to wait for this to wear off first then see how she reacted when she woke up from the drug. Akina was sound sound asleep as she was dreaming in her dream she was dress in a translusive white dress as frogs was around her croaking away as she sat down one jumped on her lap. Some crazy reason she kissed the frog, the frog turn in to a prince. "Would you like to dance, I will not hurt you." "I don't know you, I don't trust anyone right now they only betray me." "You have to trust again as youare a decevier yourself, having sex with two guys at different times. You dance well." Akina did not know she was dancing with the guy who was a frog.

"You sound like to catch a fallen star and stick in my pocket for a rainy day. You know me better than myself." "Not really, I don't know where I belong, if you want to see it than be the animal inside of you. Akina felt her body shrinking as she turns into a swan. "You are not trapped anymore, spread your wings and I meet you in the pond. Akina nods as this could be real to her as she spread her wings as she flew acrosed the flat plains to the pond the guy told her to go, why was this happing as she was trapped anyway of the lost ways in her life to play on the edge. While in the sky she turn back into human and fell in the middle of the lake. She fell into darkness as she hit the bottom she felt as she felt hands around her.

Vincent was watching her as she twist and turn in her sleep, it was a ordeal that he could not help her with as she put a cold wash cloth on Akina's fore head. Akina saw the darkness fade as she felt blood bleeding allll over her body in her dream as she was lying in a well as the shallow water washed over her damage body, there was no more frogs croaking at all she felt something grabbed her and pulled her downward it felt like a hand she kick as she wanted to get out of here as she started to see the ones that she loved and had sex with as her mind spin as all three guys Daruis, Hakro and ReiMei throwed kunias and their hands and stab her several times as they pushed her up to the wall behind her, she did not hear her own piercing screams as she heard them whispering their promises of love. She woke up screaming as her nose bleed and drenched in a cold sweat. Vincent hold her tight for her to calm down.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2011)

(Calamity Battle Tournament arc dropped)

Setsuko Shirou | Tohno Remix Style Arc
_A New Strength That Must Be Gained
-Tohno Style-_​

Far east of the Fuzen Village, their lies a tall mountain. It's a mountain that hosts many dangers and life-threatening conditions. Not many people have managed to return from the mountain safely. Even less have been able to leave at all. Most that leave are already corpses that are tossed out to either make an example or because the lifeless bodies are taking up space.

Either way, a shinobi worth his salt in this world knows not to take this place lightly. Fuzen ninja are told not to trespass on the mountain no matter what the pay. For surely their lives are worth more than a few dollars. Villages have decided to no longer try to infiltrate this mountain. The new fashion of shinobi combat that has been developed from the owners of the mountain are extremely proficient in this new world.

'It's a new style that can keep the shinobi world alive'. Is what has been said about their style of combat. This mountain is called Mt. Tohno, the name of the clan that resides here. However, 'clan' dosen't have the same meaning here as it does like the ones in the other villages. They are not so much as a group of individuals that are related by blood, but more so like a Yakuza gang.

Blood means nothing here, only the bonds they share as a family. Those that are of the Tohno family govern this mountain as their personal property and land.  They are known to be more dangerous and less merciful. New their style may be, but their philosophy of 'only the strong survive' is old but strong. They take sneaking into their mountain personally and will certainly 'shoot the messenger'.

Making their way up this mountain is long-haired boy in black. On his back is backpack of luggage. Around his neck is a mini sword with a hole in the middle of it. He is Setsuko Shirou, a swordsmen of great natural talent. Here, he hopes to gain a new power that will help him in the fight against the Branded....

".....Mount Tohno, huh?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 30, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Alis and Hakro Ezel*
> 
> Ichibi was thinking I was set free in the last battle bakas. Alis knew she was seperated into two they shared and hear his thoughts. She thought we been together too long and we are still a team Ichibi. "I am not here for a fight, I only want to protect my daughter as she went against your rules of Kiri, I know I can break your believes or your rules for kiri to forgive the people you cared about, it always end up being something stupid that can never be let go. If you want Ichibi, he would not choose and make you go insane. I could care less about you anger in this room as you have to forgive yourself before moving on in your life as to settle ever one sin and you will end up alone. We are not perfect as we start wars for stupids ways that would not end up killing anyone as it would be resolved with out blood shead." Hakro looked at his mom as her dark gold eyes did not gleamed as he was thinking what would Ichibi do if he has nothing else do set for liing in the desert what would happen to any of us of he would be sealed in another human but who, nobody could take the madness from Ichibi.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Diana laughed at she realized the Kazekage no longer had the Ichibi inside her.
"That's perfect and don't worry i know what that madness is my father told me plus because of my psychic powers my mind is stronger than most people so i can handle it." she smiled though that turned serious with Akina's next words. She narrowed her eyes at her.
"Do not joke about that. Darius would never do that ever!"  she said then looked at her brother to confirm though he only looked away. She went wide eyed realizing what that ment though she still refused to believe it.
"Tell her she is lieing now!" she said in his face though he said nothing. 
"TELL HER!!!" she said slapping him so hard it was heard through out the room. He looked at her with a bit of blood coming from his mouth and said nothing.
"Tell her NOW" she said catching him in her body marionette jutsu. She twisted his arms in ways they never should have as well as his legs. Things were flying everywhere as her anger went up with the occasional shatter of glass here and there.

*Solidad*

Solidad watched deciding not to get involved though she knew why he would not say it. It would be lying after all and it would be dening the child as his by doing so basically giving it up. She felt rather sad as this lwa would tear the family apart. She stood there dodging flying objects and noticed the furniture was begining to lift to from the chair she just dodged.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2011)

*Xemnas*

"What the hell are you trying to say? You keep forcing yourself to stop your sentences and leaving things open ended. Are you doing this just _to _fill our heads with "maybes"?!"

She started to breath hard, but cooled herself down. Sighing she relaxed, and commented:

"If seeing Koji's room was the last thing you wanted to do here then I will ask you to please leave."

Xemnas interlocked his fingers as he began to float off the ground ever so slightly. He looked to be enjoying himself as Thalia became distressed; she was showing cracks in her resolve. He wanted to plant seeds that he would have sewn at a later date. This visit did have undertones of genuine interest for Xemnas, but knowing that their was little he could do but play mindgames, well he wasn?t going to just stop because Thalia was growing uncomfortable. 

?You are right. I should get going before your keepers come back. But I?d be remiss if I didn?t tell you? Thalia Warholic, do you really not think there is a way to bring Koji back?? The old man let out a devious laugh as he floated above the ground and flew around Thalia and Hotaru spinning. His yellow rotting teeth bared in a smile as he flew around the room almost taunting them.

?Come on don?t tell me you really think that dead means dead in this world. Hohohoho!!!! The immortal girl and the puppet boy think that it?s impossible for the dead to walk again? The irony, the hubris, the callousness?? Xemnas pointed his index and middle fingers at Sanu Kaugya, turning and raising his fingers upward. Sanu?s feet left the ground.

?Secrets have a nasty way of coming out when you least expect it. I can?t interfere but the Masked Boy can and will. He is determined to stop you Thalia Warholic. For three years he has chased after you with such an unrelenting fervor, such undying will. When he comes and you learn his secret the pieces will become a bit clearer?.We can let ourselves out??  
---

*Vanitas*

?Please use me as you see fit, abuse me if it pleases you?? Kei said,?Just?Just don?t leave me??

The moment they were sharing right now, it was so sweet it was so genuine the way she kissed his hand. The way she told him that she would be his heart, his weapons, and his shield all in one. It made Vanitas feel like he mattered like he was more than a doll made in the image of Koji Kazama. But what if he ever showed her his face? Would she still feel this way about him or would she look at him like he was some sort of monster, some cruel undead doppelganger of a boy she use to love. He stroked Kei Aosuki?s cheek and stepped forward leaning his head down and pressing his helmet against her forehead. It was a natural movement for him to make, a call back to his past life.

?I told you already I need you? As far as I?m concerned, Kei Aosuki, you and me are partners in crime. You?ve saved my life more than once and you have always been there in spite of how secretive I may be. Thank you Kei Aosuki.? He wrapped his arms around the girl and brought her in close, embracing her.

?Let get out of here. I put us both at risk by coming here and I have a feeling it?s best if we go meet back up with the Old man.?

---


*Uchiha Shinosuke*
_A Chance Encounter?_​
The Phoenix King of Konoha was making his way towards his old friend, the Fuzenkage?s, manor, well she was slightly more than a friend. Things between them were more confusing than ever. When one?s husband comes back into the picture it has a way of creating more confusion in an already foggy situation. Shin made his way through the streets of Fuzen lost in thought, his niece was traveling with a criminal, and he was letting the woman he loved slip away because of an inability to step up to the plate. He felt his shoulder hit against some else rather hard. 

?Sorry!!? He exclaimed as he locked eyes with the man he had walked into. The man?s eyes were as blue as the Nile and he had long platinum blonde locks. He was wearing a grey and black suit that made him look like he was some sort of noble. This mystery man and Uchiha Shinosuke lock eyes, it is an intense moment in which the tension can be cut with a knife. They both don?t say anything to each other. Shinosuke grabs the man by the elbow, gripping tightly, enough that it would cause pain to a normal person but the man in front of him is no ordinary man.

?Hello old friend it?s been awhile.? The other man smiles at Shinosuke as he too grabs the Uchiha?s arm, the tension fading as both men sort of chuckle at each other.

?So I hear you go by the name Peacecraft nowadays. I prefer Zechs but when you?re a rising star of Fuzenkagure and a former child genius well I guess you don?t need to strike fear into anyone?s heart.? 

?Well Uchiha Shinosuke I learned that you don?t have to make a difference with your fists. You can craft the way to peace by playing politics just as easily. Although I fear that the way things are going with the Branded even I have to take up arms?? The Mugenshi?s features turned to a solemn expression of sadness as he spoke of having to fight against the Branded in the near future. Shinosuke didn?t agree with that sort of bleeding heart mentality but he wasn?t trying to get into a debate with Peacecraft about the merits of diplomacy on the battlefield. His eyes drifted to Peacecraft?s other hand for some reason, there were roses in his hand but they seemed different. The buds in the center were almost crystalline in appearance while the petals were as white as the driven snow. It was a truly dazzling flower, one befitting of the most beautiful of women. Shin wasn?t the most romantic guy but he felt as though he was going to have to pull out all the stops today.

?Well Zechs, I don?t share the same compassion or regard for human life as you do. I could care less about killing a bunch of rogue insurgents who have turned their back on their homelands. The places where they grew up and the places that gave them power in order to protect their borders not destroy them. I don?t want to talk politics. I have a meeting with the Fuzenkage, but I can?t help but notice those flowers you have there. Your talent as a florist and botanist is still unmatched I see.?

?Oh these? They are a new flower that I was able to create. I intend to plant them in the frozen forest. I don?t have a name for them yet. Would you like some to give to your darling mother? Or perhaps for our beautiful Fuzenkage?? The color from Shin?s cheeks drained and became flush with redness, as Peacecraft was able to surmise with deadly accuracy what Shin was thinking. They had known each other for awhile and well it was clear to almost anyone who had known Shin he had been carrying a torch for Taiyou for a long time.  

?Thanks Peacecraft I appreciate this. I?ll come by and visit with you before I head back to Konoha. Thank you so much for this.? Peacecraft smiled warmly to his friend as he handed over the roses to him. Shin quickly salutes his friend as he runs off to go see Taiyou. As Shin disappears into the distance, into the crowd, Peacecraft's warm inviting smile contorts into something far more viscious, far more devious.

?No Uchiha Shinosuke thank you very much.?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

*Akina Ezel, Alis, Ichibi and Hakro Ezel*

"Don't you ever touch my guy like that." Akina pulled out the Ezel Clan sword as she made a strong barrier as she did a few more handseals as big blue crystal snowflackes appeared around the room. Akina dissapeared through one snowflake as she came out of another and as blue crystals crystalized Diana's hands. Alis did a few handseals to protect every one else has everything crashed and bounced of the sand wall. Ichibi came out of the sand wall and wraped around Diana as he teleported them both in the middle of a artic desert. "Seee you later Bishi." Ichibi used movement through sand to get back to the mansion where he left his friend Alis behind and face her in a shape shifter form of a person out of sand. "Your son is a rapeist and your daughter is a sceem artist. I know what you are going to ask where I sent her in the middle of the artic desert for Diana to chill."

Alis nods as she stepped forward to examined Darius to see if he was alright as she does some handseals as a bright light amited for her hands to healed Darius as Ichibi did the same to be Alis's partern in healing. Akina watched as her mom healed Darius broken bones and to untwist them. Alis did a few more handseals as she summons her medical room, Akina noticed it has gotten bigger from her mom's days. Akina felt Darius pain, like a lover should have as she put his hand on her baby bump for him to feel his child and have hope that everything would be okay. Hakro looked at Ichibi and gave him the code name Iggy as everyone would know it was Ichibi anyway, Hakro sat down as to repaired the damage that Diana has caused again, he had to find a sealer soon and have Ichibi to be sealed in Akina's child even though she still did not forgive him for raping her.


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei felt her breath escape her mouth as he touched her forehead, his cold helmet was nice on Kei hot hair forehead. She wanted to see his face, Kei felt her tattoo move from her chest to her hips. It was a sign that she was getting in heat again. The moment when her body excited and every touch, smell, and taste were killing her and putting her in over drive... 

?I told you already I need you? As far as I?m concerned, Kei Aosuki, you and me are partners in crime. You?ve saved my life more than once and you have always been there in spite of how secretive I may be. Thank you Kei Aosuki." 

He then wrapped his arms around her in an embrace and as soon as his gloves touched her skin, Kei let out a small moan and she ended up pressing against him, molding into his body. She remembered when she was younger and the thought of him in the most dirtiest of ways.

"Vanitas...."she finally let out the breath that she held in for so long only to sigh his name, she finally released from his grasp and pushed a way, her body hot and bothered from the simple fact of being close to him alone...

Her blush was the most apparent thing on her face,"Please...Um...I am getting use to this new change in my body and you..."

Are making me want to fuck you silly....

Kei shook her head,"Just don't..."Kei sighed and then finally nodded her head,"Lets go....I...I need a cold bath..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Vanitas watched Kei who was getting flustered by him and his show of actual emotion. It was cute in a way and the more devious sadistic side of him wanted to tease her further, but he didn't want to cheapen the moment they were sharing. For three years he had kept her at arms length but everything was happening now. After what happened in Sunakagure with Shirou and Thalia he could feel the storm coming. Moments of emotional levity and poignant confessions of the heart, they were going to be few and far between now. There was restlessness in Vanitas he knew that he couldn’t shake but that was bubbling within him. Something big had happened and he could feel it, he was sure that all of them could feel it.

*Kukukukuku*

He didn’t want to alarm Kei but the shift in his aura was apparent, she couldn’t see the look on his face but he was surely troubled, the Voices were stirring…

“There isn’t time for that bath we need to get going right away. Someone bad is coming and we’re not ready yet.” He grabbed Kei by her arm rather forcefully and took off in a sprint dragging her along trying his best to get away from Suna. As they left the scene a man with platinum blonde hair came upon the scene.

“Isn’t that interesting…”


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

She almost thought the moment can last longer, she wanted so much just to feel his skin it was almost making her quake inside.  But soon he had grabbed her arm as a scent entered the village, soon he had yanked her arm almost clear out of her socket if she didn't use copy cat in time and ran almost at the same speed

?There isn?t time for that bath we need to get going right away. Someone bad is coming and we?re not ready yet.?

Kei looked worryingly,"Vanitas?" she called out as they ran out of the villlage passing a platinum blond on the way out, she didn't say anything until they were clear out the village where she finally yanked her arm from his grasp and stopped

"What was that?!"Kei growled at him, after finally having a moment with him it clearly showed he had no faith in her abilities, her hair began to spark up at her anger as she looked at Vanitas,"What wasn't I prepared for?" Kei growled a bit before relaxing

Her hair slowly died down but she still growled a bit 

"Vanitas....Did you not believe what I said?"she asked as she stepped forward to him,"I ask you once...Do you trust me? Trust that I will act like an adult? Trust that I will fight for you?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2011)

*Vanitas*

Once they were clear of the village Kei yanked her arm free from his grasp and started to bombard her with questions. She wanted answers and she wanted trust but that was easier to ask for than it was to give to a person. She wanted to do so much for him but the fact was that not only was she not prepared but he wasn't either.

"I don't know..." He started off like this because the fact was he really didn't know. The voices and every impulse in his body was screaming for him to get the hell out of Fuzen. He wasn't a sensor by trade but the Voices had a way of telling him when their was danger looming. Considering they were in Seiferoth and Peacecrafts neck of the woods well it might have been on of them. He wasn't ready to face off with them at this point either. 

"Kei... I am not like most people. I hear Voices that tell me things. They can tell me where someone is, or when danger is coming, or help me in battle to formulate strategies. These Voices have saved my life time after time and sometimes they'll put me in bad situations but I generally walk out of them unscathed. It's not a perfect relationship but we work together in tandem. They told me that something was coming, not only that but I could feel something inside of me. Something that was compelling me to run as far and as fast as I possibly could..."Vanitas trailed off as he sat down and took in their surroundings. They were in a meadow somewhere outside of Fuzen probably ten miles out from where it turned into an oasis and eventually the desert leading to Sunakagure.

"Kei I want to trust you but I can't tell you everything... Alright."He didn't wait for an answer back just taking a breath before he continued on and decided to go on.

"I have been training under Nazo the 9 Winged Beast for the past few years. He is a fearsome and strong master considering the fact that the guy has been alive for almost a millennia. Well I don't understand the situation completely myself but this world we live in. Their are a bunch of external forces. Forces that look at us humans and think they can just have their way with us. One such force, he is an evil god and their are those that wish to bring him back. We have been searching for Thalia Warholic for the past three years as she is the key to this darkness returning to our world. We need to stop her... I didn't want it to come to this but we have to kill her in order to save the world."  Vanitas looked up at Kei as he sat in the meadow with his arm draped over his bended knees.

"I... lost something really important to me three years and part of the reason I wear the mask is as a symbol of this. I will take it off one day and show the world who I really am but I need your help. Will you help me destroy Thalia Warholic before she brings back her Dark Lord?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

Kei looked at him for a minute as he just asked her to talk about destroying her own  cousin. In truth Kei wasn?t as close as Taiyou thought the two were, they never talked like girls suppose to.  They were no Taiyou and Tenshi,  so Kei could care less about cutting the girl down if she needed to or if it threatened her life. And as far as Kei could tell, Thalia existence was threatening her life, but it didn?t matter to the girl. Life and death were both the same in a way.

When it in or where it began all was such a troublesome thing to think about?

Kei brushed back her hair as she walked forward to the boy, her sharp blue eyes staring at the boy who almost was in a positioning himself like he was bowing?

?I follow you because I trust you?? Kei said as she walked in circles around the boy, ?I follow you because I believe that you are stronger than me??

Kei turned around so that she was behind him, she leaned forward her chest was on his back and her nose was in the deep corner of his suit where his earthy scent was strongest. Her mind purred at the thought of Koji, for a minute she didn?t move until she touched his shoulders slowly trailing down to his hands where she touched back of his hands?

?I follow you because I believe?? Kei opened her eyes slowly, getting high off his scent alone she turned his hands around so he can see his palms, ?With these hands you can make paradise??

Kei squeezed them tightly,  ?It doesn?t matter to me if you are normal or abnormal, or a child born to save or destroy this earth?I follow you because I can?I will?. And I want to?Voices or no voices, Vanitas these days....Months... Years, I have spent with you,looking at you, wanting to protect you...Those days were enough?

She then released him as she slowly trailed her hands back up and her body away? She smirked a bit as she looked down at the guy she called leader?

?I only ask of you in return is to never leave me?? Kei flipped back her hair, ?And for that it was pretty selfish of me to ask for more?I am a weapon and shield no less, I do not require such things to be used.?

Kei then swung her heel above her head and then slammed it down on his back
*
?BUT IF YOU EVER TAKE THAT POSITION OF WEAKNESS AGAIN! I?LL FUCKING RIP OUT YOUR GODDAMN THROAT!?* Kei yelled before removing her heel from his back?

?But?If you wish?.? Kei mewed slightly, ?I will be the only one to see such weakness from you??

Kei flipped her hair again before turning around, ?I love men in the position of power?? she purred slightly as she felt herself touch her lips, ?Its so?_delectable_~?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 31, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina Ezel, Alis, Ichibi and Hakro Ezel*
> 
> "Don't you ever touch my guy like that." Akina pulled out the Ezel Clan sword as she made a strong barrier as she did a few more handseals as big blue crystal snowflackes appeared around the room. Akina dissapeared through one snowflake as she came out of another and as blue crystals crystalized Diana's hands. Alis did a few handseals to protect every one else has everything crashed and bounced of the sand wall. Ichibi came out of the sand wall and wraped around Diana as he teleported them both in the middle of a artic desert. "Seee you later Bishi." Ichibi used movement through sand to get back to the mansion where he left his friend Alis behind and face her in a shape shifter form of a person out of sand. "Your son is a rapeist and your daughter is a sceem artist. I know what you are going to ask where I sent her in the middle of the artic desert for Diana to chill."
> 
> Alis nods as she stepped forward to examined Darius to see if he was alright as she does some handseals as a bright light amited for her hands to healed Darius as Ichibi did the same to be Alis's partern in healing. Akina watched as her mom healed Darius broken bones and to untwist them. Alis did a few more handseals as she summons her medical room, Akina noticed it has gotten bigger from her mom's days. Akina felt Darius pain, like a lover should have as she put his hand on her baby bump for him to feel his child and have hope that everything would be okay. Hakro looked at Ichibi and gave him the code name Iggy as everyone would know it was Ichibi anyway, Hakro sat down as to repaired the damage that Diana has caused again, he had to find a sealer soon and have Ichibi to be sealed in Akina's child even though she still did not forgive him for raping her.



*Diana*

Diana popped back into the room from a puddle of water with Violet behind her. Diana hated the cold but she soon found herself pulled into water then was back in this place. She looked up at Violet who had no emotion on her face.
"I'm sorry if i interfered with the Ichibi's little punish act but i was left inchrge of these two children by their mother so i have to act when they are attacked especially by a tailed beast." she said.
"When i get my hands on you you stupid....."
"DIANA!" Violet said raising her voice. Diana quickly shut up. She'd never seen her this serious and rather mad. 

*Darius*

Darius was rather shocked to see Violet here. He felt how her chakra radiated from her even though it was a water clone it still held much power. He was definatly worried about her view on his situation. 
"When your mother finds out....." she muttered her head lowered and her voice almost a whisper. She didn't continue but Darius knew where she was getting at. It would not go good. Violet held strong feelings to these laws about children before marriage and divorce. Who knew how she felt at this moment. 
"Your lucky they are not here though..." she said faking a smile. He could tell she was disappionted in him.
"By the way i'd have that raccoon be more careful as a previous Mizukage Violet has the duty of sealing any bijuu that have no host for the sake of our village. So keep it on a leash"oh 'Kazekage' " Diana said using the word Kazekage with fake respect.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alis and Iggy*

"I doubt it, you have no reapect for anyone nor Ichibi. If everyone is healed and more damage is going to happen, I should just take my daughter back to Suna, where my village is still standing from the damage it took. You are so wrong about Ichibi, you have no clue how he works or what he is thinking, it take more than your mind to control him. He also have to have power to back it up. You are all bark and no bite, you have your information wrong that Ichibi is not all racoon. He is half dog and half Racoon." Alis left the room with Iggy, "I don't know why you have a soft spot for Kiri anyway. They all only after Ichibi. You are only waiting around to see what happens to Akina and you are going to take her somewhere that hs sand around that place." "I help out people when they need help even the people that seemed bad could be good from their village." Ichibi nods as he shifted back into a snake back into the gourd. Alis sat on a ledge of a broken window as the cold wind blow her hair against her pale cheeks.

*Akina and Harko Ezel *

"It is my fault, why blame Darius for my own actions of suducing the one I want." Hakro glanced at Akina and felt the stings from the wounds that Akina gave him from taking adavantage of her, it was best to leave this between them as this was another round of happy family time, he could not take it as he wanted to rip out Diana's heart for several reasons that he was not going to say. He could not leave yet, he needed to protecrt his sister. "I take any punshiment that you give me, just leave Darius out of this." "If thi pshiment involes torture I am in with it with Akina. I am not leaving a pack member behind to turn my back on her." Hakro was waiting for their mom to enter the room, but Ichibi still had no social skills at all. Akina sheath the blue cryatal sword as she glared as she was not ashamed of who she is or what she done.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 31, 2011)

*Erio Touwa, ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei slowly walked through the snow which was slowly starting to swallow his body in its frigid and unforgiving grip. ReiMei shivered as he wasn't wearing enough clothes to combat the temperature of the icy Land of Snow. But ReiMei had started to adapt to it and wan't slown down a lot by it. 

As he made his way further into the village the tracks he had made with his body were rapidly replaced with fresh snow. Pure white and as cold as ice. his breath creating a white frostlike substance as he slowly made his way to the mansion.


"I wonder where she could be.."

ReiMei took of his shoes as he walked into the living room and sat on the couch by the fireplace to get warmer.

*In another part of the mansion*

A woman stepped out of the shower and wrapped a towel around herself as she walked through the kitchen and as she made it into the living room she could see someone but she couldn't tell who it was. She wasn't ready to defend herself like this and had to think quickly.

She peered aroudn the corner to see a guy sitting on a couch with white and black hair that was waist length and he had scruffy facial hair. He didn't seem like any danger to her she ducked abck behind the corner as she thought out a plan.


"Who would come so far out? And stop here of all places?"

She gulped as her heart started beating rapidly pounding agaisnt her chest.

*In the living room*

ReiMei sensed someone was in the mansion with him but it couldn't be Akina as he saw her leave. ReiMei remained sitting as he closed hsi eyes and slowly oepned them revealing the Kessokugan. He focused his eyes to sense if there really was someone else besides him in the mansion.

"That chakra feels familiar..."

ReiMei closed his eyes deacitivating the Kessokugan and slowly got up and walked towards the corner causually.

"Who's there?"

Erio came from behind the wall slowly clinching her towel tightly as she observed the guy who found her hiding in the kitchen.

"W..Who are you?"

Her voice was soft and sweet. She stood there now looking to the floor as the guy rose his hand she began to feel nervous and scared as she thought he was going ot harm her. 
but instead he moved hair from hsi face to reveal his silvery white eyes as he stared into hers.

"You don't recognize me anymore?"

ReiMei smiled as he kissed Erio softly on her lips. And slowly pulled way from her to see her reaction.

Erio blushed deeply turning her plae colored skin pinkish red. 

ReiMeiiii!!!!

She wrapped her arms around ReiMei's neck as she kissed him back but her kiss was more pationate and last longer. She didn't realize she let her towel drop to the floor as she hugged ReiMei's neck tightly.

"I've missed you so much."

ReiMei wrapped his arms around Erio tightly and sighed happily as he closed his eyes listening to her sweet voice. It sounded heavenly to him, he hadn't heard it in almost 4 years now.

"I love you Erio"

ReiMei kissed her once more.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was looking througha window of the living room as she saw ReiMei kissed another women. She thought it would be better to let him go finally. As he still did not know that she had another relationship with another man. She just walked back to the inn of the land of snow. She slam the door as Vincent turned around to their sweet. "Things did not went well, did they." "It is better for this I can leave his child out on the door step of the freezing cold." "You would not be able to do so, she is your child too, what if he shows up here." "I do want to see ReiMei ever again, he shows up here at this inn in the same village, do what you wish with him." Vincent understood what she ment by that, he could not see a close friend like this she acted like a cousin to him he would never forget it. "I know where your heart lies Akina, I seen it with the guy you are with, sorry for brining you are the way up here. If you want I take care of everything."

"Why did you left Kiri in the first place? If we are going to talk about bad relationships." "At the time too many things happen in Kiri the town was taken over by Fuzen, but that was the village not my personal matters. This had to do with Cho and what his dad started before leaving Kiri himself. She was burn at the stake with my child in her womb. "You do not have to go on with your story I get where you are coming from and the rules of kiri." "I think ReiMei is a cheater as well like you not getting the whole story as both of you been seeing other people on the side." "I wish I throw a kunia at him, because he does not know my story, I want to give some pain like before when he told me he joined the branded." "My suggettion is for you to move on and never contact him ever again. They were silent for awhile as both Akina and Vincent stared into the blazing roar of the fire.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 31, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei stared into Vincent's eyes with his Kessokugan blankly as he listened to what Vincent said he opened his right hand gathering chakra into it forming a rasengan.

The room was suddenly black and White and empty. Just ReiMei And Vincent were around.

"Did you know Akina has twins? And one of them isn't mine?"

ReiMei took a rod and stabbed it into Vincent's right leg as hard as possible.

"I know because I can see chakra. And one of the babies chakra doesn't match mine."

ReiMei ran a rod through Vincent's left hand now as he was chained to a wall.

"And you have the nerve to come in my home and attack me?"

ReiMei took a very sharp rod and ran it through Vincent's chest. As he left Vincent pinned to the wall he gathered energy in both of his palms fusing it together as he looked at Vincent the ball of chakra turned white, black then gray.

"Zero Gravity Rasengan!"

ReiMei faded away as Vincent was freed from the genjutsu only to find ReiMei grinding the rasengan into his chest as the gravity held him in place.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2011)

*Vincent*

"I trained at this level of gravity as being a kemjutsu and Taijutsu you need to have challanges to meet your match." Vincent looked at the window of the living room he just broke when he enter and punch Reimei into a wall and then also throw him into another wall. Vincent pulled out his thick sword and swund it as the Rasengan almost hit him in the chest, he pressed his sword stopping the Rasengan as his sword sliced into ReiMei's palm. "So you know along then that she had a offair with another guy than, so I leave in peace and take Akina where she can lick her wounds from you. I take my leave as this is pointless, or do you have anything else to say to had to the fire. You get your child when she is born that is the only promise I give you and that is it. Put the broken window on my tap as I don't give a dam about replacing it or a dam about you either." He sheath his sword on his back and took a few stepts towards the window, he did not jumped out the smashed window as he had his ears open for any last words from ReiMei.

Vincent jumped out of the window and sprinted back to the inn as the snow did not slowed him down. He walked into the room where Akina was still staring at the fire that was dead anyway. He touch her and she felt cold but she still had a heartbeat. "Let me get the fire started for you again, we leave soon I want to show you the world of lizars, it may help you for a little while to have a friend on your shoulder." Akina nods slowly as Vincent started up the fire and sat next to her as he had a feeling something was going to happen to him it was just the weather as another snow storm was going to hit harder than the first one that hit that day. He had a feeling that ReiMei maybe after blood, he could feel that Akina felt it too as she had her clan sword in her hands.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The 17 year old boy was walking towards his apartment in Fuzenkagure. He wondered where his father was but all he could assume that he was working again in the Intelligence core. Noctis thought about these familiar voices he had heard back at the hospital, it bugged him now. It didn't bother him as much as before but he was curious of what these voices were saying. These voices were speaking in an entirely different language trying to tell Noctis something.

The boy reached his apartment and went inside. "That ritual has to mean something, it might explain what these voices are trying to tell me... I haven't been in Konoha in a while..." Noctis then remembered his fight with the Branded Leader Gin. He had left Noctis lifeless on the ground. The boy couldn't even injure him. "Hopefully I don't have to deal with him when I head to Konoha... I have to infiltrate the village somehow and make myself enough time to go through that ritual without alerting the Branded." 

The boy started to pack essential ninja materials into his bag and thought about his clan, "I hope they're alright... What will they say to me when I see them again?" The boy finished packing and head towards the door. "I'll keep my promise, the Branded will fall and my clan will be freed. After all, I'm their future leader..." With that, Noctis exited the apartment and head out of the village moving towards a path in which not many people have taken since the Branded overruled Konoha. Noctis looked above him looking at the light shining down from him under the night sky.

"Been a long time since I been through here." Noctis started to dash from tree to tree seeing signs warning not to enter that have been put up by the Branded. Noctis took a different direction and made his own detour to Konoha so he wouldn't be caught by scouts. The village was up ahead as he felt the dark aura coming out of it reeking of Branded scent. Noctis closed his eyes and slammed his palm towards the ground. Lightning Streams started to come out from his palms which went up ahead to see if there are any Branded up ahead and to determine a safe path.

There were a few Branded up ahead, but lucky enough, the boy sensed a path that didn't give out Branded aura from his Lightning streams. "That way!" Noctis opened his eyes and dashed through the path that is currently safe to go through and eventually reached a side of the village. He slowly walked towards the front gates seeing at least three Branded guards protecting the area. 

Noctis slammed his palms to the ground to release lightning stream heading towards a different area and caused a stream to blow up from the ground shredding a tree. This caught the guards' attention. Two of the Branded members went to check out the explosion while one remained behind. Noctis sent out a few more lightning streams towards the remaining Branded guard. Once the streams reached him, it burst out underneath him and shocked him until he was unconscious. 

Noctis immediately went through the front gate and hid in the shadows away from the Branded eyes slowly heading towards the Ranen Residence. Once he had reached the residence, he slowly approached it and entered. It had been exactly as he remembered from the last time he left, he could sense other Ranen in the area but none of them were injured or hurt in anyway. The boy was relieved by this and continued on towards the Shrine of the clan's founder. He entered it and saw the legendary Motorblade lying peacefully on the wall.



Suddenly Noctis sensed someone behind him, and quickly got ready to perform a counter attack. As soon as he turned around, a shadow come out of the side saying, "...Prince Noctis?!" A surprised voice came out of the shadowy and revealed himself. It was one of the Ranen elders. "My Prince, what in the world are you doing here?! If the Branded find you, you will be surely in trouble!" Noctis was happy to see his elder of his clan, "Nice to see you again, Elder. I'm aware of my situation but my reason for coming here is for the Ritual of Truth." Noctis activated his Surigan showing the prerequisite for performing the ritual. 

"You finally activated it?! Oh joyous day, you have relieved me. I'll be more than glad to help you perform the ritual, but the Branded may inspecting the area if they find out a disturbance within the village. Let us make haste." The elder entered the shrine with the Prince behind him. Noctis was amazed by the Motorblade's appearance, "Maybe this sword can help me find out more about what these voices are trying to say." Noctis wondered.

The elder sat down on a cushion placed in front of the Motorblade and started to meditate. Noctis sat down right beside the old man and look at the blade. The blade start to glow and levitate in front of Noctis's eyes, "Now Prince, you must touch the tip of the blade. If the blade doesn't repel you, you will be accept as the next leader of our clan." Noctis didn't understand but raised his arm to touch the tip of the blade. Suddenly Noctis found himself somewhere in which everything was light. He couldn't exactly see where he was or who was around him.

Someone grabbed Noctis's hand and thoughts started to splurge into him. These were thoughts of the old 'Kings' of the Ranen clan passed down from generations until the thought of his father came in. Something about himself felt different... The L'cie mark started to appear behind Noctis and the elder beside him broke out of his meditation shocked to see this mark. The same voices started to be heard inside Noctis head and he could understand what they were saying. *"Take the sword and wield it as your own. The founder has left it up to you to be the chosen one of this weapon in order to discover more of your true purpose..."* Noctis understood and attempted to grab the sword. 

The sword was repelling the boy's hand but Noctis pushed forward towards the handle of the sword. Noctis eye's started to shine white as he was trying to suppress the chakra repelling him from the sword with the help of the L'cie brand behind him. The elder is amazed by the fact that he is going further than anyone else who tried to attempt to wield the sword. Most people who tried to wield the sword were rejected and were forced to go into a 3 day coma. Noctis however, was performing the impossible, he was going to wield the legendary sword handed down from the founder of the clan. 

Noctis growled in echoes as the L'cie mark was suppressing the repel as his hand head towards the handle of the blade. A different voice appeared in Noctis's mind and said, *"You are the chosen one of this blade, the L'cie mark as proven it. I, Dahn Ranen, will have this blade accept you as your own."* After hearing this, Noctis tried harder and hand was getting closer and closer to the handle and immediately grasped a hold of the blade passed down from the founder of the clan holding it as his own. The L'cie slowly started to disappear behind him and Noctis's eyes returned to normal. "Do my eyes deceive me?! You are the chosen one of this weapon! After all these years, you are the first one to be able to wield it You have a special gift within you and are more than enough approved to be our leader when the time comes." The elder was amazed at this occurence and said this with utter happiness.

Noctis started to feel a bit dizzy and fell onto his buttocks letting go of the weapon to fall onto the ground. "You still feel the after effects of the blade. You have to rest, most people would go into a coma. It isn't a surprise that you should feel something as well trying to wield the blade." The elder helped the boy up. Noctis shook his head, "No, I have to leave now. Branded are probably searching for me now, and will soon enough search this area. I don't want to endanger this clan." Noctis let go of the elder and knelt down to pick up the blade.

As he touched the blade, he still felt the after effects of it but forced himself to ignore it. He picked it up with ease and swung it around to get used to its weight. "I shouldn't take this blade, it belongs to this shrine." The elder nodded, "The blade is yours to keep, you are the only one to wield it. It is no longer use to us. May you use it with honor when leading your clan." The elder spoke with gratitude. Noctis understood and started to head towards the exit of the residence.

He suddenly stopped in his tracks, "One day, this clan will be free of Branded's rule. They will be defeated and I will help as much as I can. Do not worry. I will keep this promise with my life depending on it." Noctis started to move forward with his new weapon in his hand as he exited the residence and head for the front gates of Konoha silently.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 1, 2011)

*Tanala- Branded Official*

Tanala was meditating when she was called to the side gate. "There might be an intruder. We need your help in finding them officer." She stood up and flexed her ripped body and looked over at the guy and relaxed her body into a rest state and began rubbing her square jaw. "Yes... Where side gate?" The man pointed at his left and Tanala busted through the wall towards the side gate. In a flash she was there on all fours. "Where he be?" "I'm sorry miss, but we are attending to our comrade." "No prob." She crawled on all fours and began sniffing the ground like some dog. "I smell. I smell. Man. I smell man." She froze up and looked to her right. "Scent." One of the men smiled and couldn't help but say, "go get'm girl." She nodded and dashed off leaving foot prints that were ankle deep in the ground. She sniffed hard catching his scent and looked over and saw a boy silently heading to the front gate with a weapon. "You. You, boy there." She grabbed her spear off her back and dropped to the ground that followed with a very loud thud. "You are not brand. Must eat you now. Then must find mate. Must make baby and go."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

"What in the Seven Holy Fucks are you?"

There was a crowd of frightened villagers surrounding the woman(?) and the man she(?) was attacking.  Date stepped out of the crown, looking at the woman(?).  His eyebrow rose as his gaze traveled over her(?) body.  "I'll say again, what the Hell are you?  I mean, you look human enough but...  I can't tell if you're a man or woman."  He looked over at the man.  He recognized him.  He was the guy who had helped him fight Gin.  He shrugged, looking back at the woman(?).  "Y'know what?  I don't care who... or what you are."  He drew his katana and held it out before him, smirking to himself.  "You're Branded...  And I've gotta kill you."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 1, 2011)

*Tanala- Branded Official*

"Branded? Me, not know branded. Me know work." She slammed her fist onto her rippling chest and the thud was like a gorilla. At that time the crowd began to run away. "I amazon. Never lost fight. Strong." She raised her weapon. "My gift. My strong. My relic." The spear whistled through the air as she spun it transforming it into 3 notable forms and at random it chose the vacuum spear. It was a pearly blue as it shined in the light. She looked over at Date with her full attention and what she saw is what she liked. She winked over at him, "you pretty. You strong?" She dashed forward aiming the spear at his neck.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

As Noctis was roaming towards the exit of Konoha, a Branded member spotted him in the shadows. "How could I have been spotted? It's highly unlikely for them to find me if I keep my chakra presence at minimum!" Noctis had thought as he turned around seeing a ogre like woman. She had intent on killing Noctis when she grabbed the giant spear from her back. 

From the crown gathering a familiar person stepped out confronting the ogre like woman. It was the Uchiha from the past, from when he had to fight with the infamous Branded Leader Gin. He claims to kill any branded he can find referring to the woman in front of Noctis. The woman turned her attention towards the Uchiha and focused to attack him now. She started to transform her spear into a pearly blue spear and dashed towards the Uchiha aiming at his neck.

Noctis did not have any reason to stay but that Uchiha was going to need help to defeat this woman sent by the Branded. Noctis clenched his teeth as he thought, "I would regret not helping him especially with the Motorblade just entrusted to me." Noctis went into a battle stance with his newly acquired weapon and activated his Surigan. 

"Hey Branded scum! Didn't you want to confront me in the first place?" Noctis stabbed the Motorblade towards the ground sending Lightning streams through the blade and into the ground heading towards the woman who is about to attack the Uchiha. As soon as the streams caught underneath the woman, Noctis formed a hand sign causing the streams burst out from the ground and turned into spikes. The lightning spikes had stabbed through the woman's feet expecting her to become immobile.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 1, 2011)

*Tanala- Branded Official*

She stopped in place and began to feel electricity surge through her body. "Rraaggghh." She flipped the spear and pointed it at Noctis. A vacuum bubble formed around it instantly and right after a tornado of air ripped at him as that happen the blunt end forced its way at Date with limited length to attack or she was going to have it fly out of her hands if she let go. "Magic. You use magic. Me hate weak men with magic."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 1, 2011)

*Date Uchiha LT*

Date leaped over the blunt end, smirking as he went gracefully over the woman.  He backflipped away from her, his eyes raising as Noctis was targeted.  He rushed forward and tried to distract the woman.  "Heh, you're pretty strong, actually!"  He aimed a strong snap kick at her back as hard as he could, standing right in front of her.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 1, 2011)

*Tanala- Branded Official*

Date had flipped around and kicked her in the back making her fall to her knees. "Strong man. I'll make you mine." She looked up at him and began to stand back up which she was eight feet tall. "I need strong man." She flipped around the spear and it transformed into the Saint spear. "I need Snu snu. If help, you have kiss."  She jabbed into the ground with all her might causing the ground to go unstable a few meters around her. Causing the earth to shatter and twist into different directions.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The streams alone couldn't bring her down. The woman turned around from the Uchiha and aimed her spear directly at the boy. The Uchiha acted quickly and kicked her in the back having her fall to her knees. The woman was somewhat pleased at the Uchiha, she transformed her spear into another form. She immediately struck the spear onto the ground causing the earth around the two to shake and shatter.

Noctis quickly took out his Motorblade from the ground and tried to avoid the cracks on the ground that was being caused by the spear. "I have to disrupt that spear somehow... But how?!" Noctis thought in his mind. "The Motorblade itself should be enough to take out the spear, after all, the founder created it himself. But why don't I feel any power coming from the Motorblade? It feels just like a regular sword. Isn't this weapon supposed to have various powers?" Noctis dashed towards the woman passing through the Uchiha, not paying any attention to him, and swung down his sword onto the spear. 

The weapon made a clang noise not being able to even scratch the spear. "This weapon can't even scratch something?!" Noctis was instantly hurled back by the earthquake. He slowly got up sticking his sword onto the ground as a crutch. "Why isn't this sword activating its power? Do I need to do something?" Noctis looked at the lifeless Motorblade and then looked at the woman. "This isn't going to go well..."


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

*Clarissa Giotsuchi, The Branded Leader & ???*
_'A Traitor Among Us'_











​ "The preparations are complete."

Clarissa's sharp tongue echoed through the hollow halls of the grey-brick castle as she walked towards the hooded-man sat in a golden throne. Her hair was wrapped in a tight bun, with her earings swaying with each movement.

"Edie Nakano has been captured. Taiyou Minami has been defeated. The Daimyo of The Land of Wind has been killed. There is nothing... Absolutely nothing that can defeat us---"

"But you are wrong Clarissa..." he replied immediately, running his fingers coated in leather through his hair. "Peacecraft and Seiferoth. The two biggest threats to us. They always have been."

"But our intel suggests that their movements have been of no substance! They've done nothing at all."

"Are you stupid? What do you think the break-in at Kusagakure was for? Playtime? They took Vaan Warholic for a reason... A reason that could destroy our entire organization with just a thought," he began, standing up from his throne to face Clarissa. She had a slight look of fear on her face, one given when the definition of fear was staring you right in the face. He traced his finger across her chin, before turning her face in the direction of a door to the main hall, where most of the vice commanders and commanders were sat.

"We have a traitor among us. I want them found and eliminated!!" He ordered, before storming out of the grand room with his fully-cloaked assistant in tow.

"Understood~~," Clarissa uttered, before walking through the doors to the main hall. 

{----}

*Tifa Warholic*
_'MOTHER!'_

Darkness.

Complete, utter darkness.

Not a single light burning bright to illuminate the fears of their minds.

Alone, seperated... Nobody to rely on.

Each of them were locked away in a different part, deep in a dark maze of pitch black darkness. Tifa Warholic blinked her eyes a couple times, opening them wide to try and see the best she could to no avail.

"*E-EDIE!! MOM!! M-MOTHER!!*" 

Tifa cried out every name applicable to Edie Warholic, trying to locate her. There was no reply from her, but there was the sound of footsteps shuffling around the place.

_We've been seperated... I don't even know where we are. I geuss the best thing I can do is get out of here,_ Tifa concluded, holding up her fist as sparks began to fly. Within moments, a flame had errupted and lit up her surroundings. There was tall, dark walls with just the thin path ahead of her. A corridor, maze even? The walls had tiny remnants of a soul in them, suggesting they were made of chakra. Punching them would probably be useless.

"*SETSUKA!? DATE!? CAN YOU HEAR ME!?*" 

"*HYAAAH!!*"

_*SMASH!!*_

An ear-peircing sounds rocketed through the walls along with a thick rumbling, causing Tifa to lose her balance and fall on her bottom. She kept her flame burning bright on her hand so she wouldn't lose track of where she was.

"_*GET AWAY FROM ME!!*_" Edie's voice yelled, echoing across the place. Tifa's ears perked up, hearing what seemed to be Setsuka and Hakaizen too.

A voice whispered past Tifa as petals swarmed past her, forming into her grandmother. Tifa lept into her grandmother's arms, making the most of her warm embrace.

"W-Where is everyone!?" Tifa asked, a panicked expression on her face. Kasumi stroked her shoulder gently, trying to calm her down.
"A maze. We've been seperated. I only managed to get here due to my Petal Transportation technique," Kasumi explained, grabbing her granddaughter's hand. "We need to get moving immediately."
"Right!"

The two began moving through the maze, while Edie was having troubles of her own. She had caused the rumbling through the area, her fist destroying her part of the maze. However, by now she was gone.

Erased.

All that was left was Kasumi's kunai that she had been using, with blood splattered across the walls and the floor destroyed. It looked like an encounter, maybe a sign of what could come to the others...

​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 2, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Alis and Iggy*
> 
> "I doubt it, you have no reapect for anyone nor Ichibi. If everyone is healed and more damage is going to happen, I should just take my daughter back to Suna, where my village is still standing from the damage it took. You are so wrong about Ichibi, you have no clue how he works or what he is thinking, it take more than your mind to control him. He also have to have power to back it up. You are all bark and no bite, you have your information wrong that Ichibi is not all racoon. He is half dog and half Racoon." Alis left the room with Iggy, "I don't know why you have a soft spot for Kiri anyway. They all only after Ichibi. You are only waiting around to see what happens to Akina and you are going to take her somewhere that hs sand around that place." "I help out people when they need help even the people that seemed bad could be good from their village." Ichibi nods as he shifted back into a snake back into the gourd. Alis sat on a ledge of a broken window as the cold wind blow her hair against her pale cheeks.
> 
> ...



*Diana*

She fumed with anger at the mention oh how their village fell and hers was still there.
"I'l get you for that and for your imformation i know almost everything on ichibi from the not sleeping thing to the sand manipluting thing. Its a rather fat creature isn't it? Only to eat the phsyche of the host although it fits his fat appearence to deosn't it?" she taunted. She did know everything about bijuu and their village had seals strong enough to seal the 6 which is the second strongest meaning they could easily seal the first.
"Lady my powers deal with manipulating things even wills so i can manipulate even your sand or cast you or that giant in a genjutsu since a bijuu alone without a host is suseptable to genjutsu and that is one of my specalties." she said.
"As for the kid its getting kiled. We cannot disgrace our family with it. If peaople find out from what's left of Kiri my mother could get overthrone. And i dson't care if she's a 'pack member'" she mimicked Hakro when he said that.

*Darius*

Darius didn't know what to do really so Violet came next to him.
"What do i do?" he asked her in a whisper. She said nothing at first but then sighed and spoke in the kind voice she always used.
"I don't really know. I have never been put in a situation like this so i may not have the best advice..." she said. Darius shook his head.
"It deon't matter just tell me something. I need help." he pleaded. He had broken a strict law and now he did not know what to do. Violet held sympathy for him but what  should she do?
"Wel all i can say is if i were you i could confront my parents and tell them. They should understand as their child is more important than any laws and hope for the best. Maybe someday the laws of Kiri can change...." she said trailing off.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 2, 2011)

*Alis Ezel*

Alis was thinking did that girl Diana followed her for her to screme that picec of crappy information at her. "Little girl or you trying to challange me right here and now to see the power of Ichibi and the will of bonds. I have no paticence to heal you after this battle of yours." Ichibi was thinking more blood to add to the sands of this gourd. "I am up for a bishi fight with you. I have nothing against my daughters actions, she need to go talk to my husband about it though."  Alis was thinking this girl may have read everything and maybe book smart but has no clue what it is like to grow up on the streets of any village, does she know that Ichibi and I are have almost every jutsu that we train together and it is not like one person, it would be like fighting two. "Your mom would never be over thrown, by anyone from this matter, you have what you have to do but do not go blindly into a mess that event that could happen."

*Akina and Hakro Ezel*

"We have to comfront everyone about this mess, even after this my child still be denialed by everyone in Kiri and my dad would understood even though he would be upset by the news." "I nother part of a screwed up family, that makes up a great family to begin with even though it is just another day of living life." Akina had nothing to said as she looked at Hakro he had something else to say and he was going to say it. "Diana get of your high horse for one second as everything would change in Kiri as it going to be built again. You are not queen of my world and never be.If you want your a** kicked and licked your sorry wounds go ahead but don't stop what Darius and Akina have for each other, Kiri is another village, true love will never can be built again or find again. Besides she left the other guy she loved, why are we still here?" Akina was thinking here comes another fight as Diana and Hakro clashed again with each other, to her they wanted to kill each other in so many ways in the ways of tortured.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 2, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka and Erio Touwa*

ReiMei wiped the blood from his mouth as he looked over towards the broken window.

"That bastard attacked me after everything I've done for her?"

ReiMei stood up as he slowly made his way to his room.

"Who do you mean by her?"

Erio followed ReiMei to his room.

"This girl I met a year ago. She saved me after the branded attacked me and left me critically wounded. She brought me to a hospital where the healed me when I was on the brink of death."

ReiMei oepned his drawer to reveal a bunch of weapons sitting neatly in it as he pulled out two braclets with a special insignia on them and a Katana that was black and white, iit gleamed with the luster of a finely polished gem.

"Why did that guy attack you?"

Erio truned to see Makoto coming up the stairs from the doorway.

"Where is ReiMei? Is he alright?"

Makoto ran towards Erio after he noticed the broken window of the mansion.

"I'm fine. I just need a ration pill.."

Makoto reached into his pouch as pulled out a pill and handed it to ReiMei


"What happened here?"

"Akina's friend Vincent bursted into the mansion and attacked me, he thought I was cheating on Akina."

ReiMei oepened his closet to reveal white outfits that were Makoto and Erio's size as he slowly walked towards the living room putting on his flak jacket and filling the pouches on it wit various weapons and items like scrolls.

"The truth is Makoto I called you here becuase I have a offer to make you.."

ReiMei turned around to see Erio and Makoto in the white outfits he had for them and smiled.

"I've created a group of Ninja called Oganazation Zero. Our goal is to take out Branded."

Erio and makoto looked at eachother seemingly thinking for a minute.

"I'll do it!"

"Me too! You said those branded jerks tried to kill you right? Then this is a no brainer."

ReiMei smiled as he focused warping slowly out of sight.

"Ill be right back guys."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 2, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT and Vincent*

Akina got up and slammed a barrier in front of Vincent with her ezel clan sword she was parniod at the moment and know ReiMei's ability she was on edge. Vincent thought she needed to relaxed some and started to rub her feet. He know she could not drink wine yet. He had the same feeling as Akina as he had his sences open and have a bad feeling about Akina losing her chilfren with one false move. Akina walked to the window as she still had her sword unsheathed as she watch the heavy snow storm fell to the sky. "The storm with last a hour, I guess then we can leave." "What are my choices now, only Darius can accept me as I left ReiMei and let him go. Kiri is the only place for me to go after we take down the Branded." Vincent smirks as ReiMei ran straight into Akina's blue crystal barrier, Vincent did not say anything as Akina said something first, "What the hell you are doing here?" Akina had mixed emotions seeing ReiMei there, she was not mad nor sad about him. She know what he was going to do as she had her sword and stance on the devensive approached.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 2, 2011)

*Tanala- Branded Official*

Tanala was pleased, she found a worthy mate. "Mehehe." She noticed Nocits try to attack her spear and was thrown away by her earth shattering punch to the ground. "You not win. Me strong." That was when Date kicked at her wind pipe. Of course she tanked it. Date hit her throat and she didn't even move. Right when he was attacking her she began to move her hand to intercept his foot once it hit her throat. "I prove my worth to my man, don't I?" She threw him over at Noctis and spun her spear yet again turning it into the explosion spear and charged at both of them while dragging it across the ground. The speed that she was moving at seemed as if everything behind her began to explode. "My new man! No die ok?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 2, 2011)

*The Cloaked Figures*
_Battle in the Maze_

The woman smirked as she launched the girl through several walls.  "Y'know, I hate being brought back like this, but a good fight is always fun.  Something I learned when I grew up!"  The woman rushed forward at Tifa, following her through the holes in the walls.  She performed a string of handseals.  "Demonic Illusion: Hell Viewing!"

The cloaked woman fighting Kasumi looked ahead at the oncoming rush of flowers.  She performed a single seal, and the flowers were met with an oncoming rush of paper bombs, the jutsu clashing and suppressing each other.

Hakaizen and his opponent circled each other, swords held in front of them.  They clashed, performing a deadly dance of Kenjutsu.  A pair of Sharingan eyes met Hakaizen's and they both slid backwards, holding their swords at the ready.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 2, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen*

The Uchiha attacked her by kicking her throat but she didn't seem to be affected as much. The woman grabbed his leg and forcefully threw the Uchiha right beside Noctis. Noctis looked at the Uchiha, "Acting recklessly will not get you anywhere..." Noctis said with troubled breathing due to that earth shattering attack. The boy then noticed the woman charging at an intense speed with her spear right at both of them.












The Motorblade is a legendary weapon whom the founder had made. But there seemed to be no power from the blade immersing through the blade. It was in Noctis's hands acting like a regular sword. "What was the point of the ritual, if I can't get any information from this blade. Why did those voices tell me to wield this blade if it can't do anything?! Dahn Ranen, if you truly made me worthy of wielding this supposedly powerful blade... Why isn't it helping me in the time of need..." Noctis wondered in his head.

Noctis looked at the Motorblade noticing inscriptions written on it from the middle of the Falchion blade. "These inscriptions..." Noctis looked closely at them and started to read out the words:

_"I ask of thee, Art thou Mankind?"_​
The Motorblade in Noctis's hand started to glow and levitate in front of the Prince. The inscriptions started to glow brightly from top to bottom until the whole blade was bright blue. Then the blade started to speak:

_*"Nay, I am the world... The world inside the gourd."*_​
Noctis stood up and grabbed the handle of the blade feeling the immense amount of power streaming through his body. He noticed something formed behind him, it was that mark that had been present from the Ritual of Truth. 














The mysterious mark had been helping him wield the blade similar to when it was suppressing the detraction of the blade as Noctis was trying to grab a hold of it during the Ritual of Truth. A regular person without this mark would be instantly injured by the blade. Noctis still had no clue where this mark had come from. Though it was convenient in this situation.

The Prince had swung the blade to his side causing a rev noise to be heard. He looked at the incoming branded woman with confident eyes, "Not bad..." 

[SP][/SP]

The boy realized that the Uchiha was still right beside him. "Stay put Uchiha, I'll deal with this..." Noctis said in a low toned voice. "If my father can teleport with Sucrise Crystals... I wonder..." Noctis thought and threw his weapon towards the woman as it flew underneath the woman's spear. 

Noctis concentrated and instantly teleported to the Motorblade right beside the woman and said, "I don't only use what you call 'magic'..." Noctis immediately swung the immensely powered blade towards the woman's calf hoping the newly powered blade would damage her and interrupt her attack.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 4, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

Spike was laughing at Hakro as his master was in pain, "I know I still don't have a chick in my life and you are expecting pups when Akina gives birth at the same time." Spike growled something weird at him, Hakro growled back at Spike with question, "Speed dating is where all the weird single chicks go or was it the weird wacky ones." Spike grolwed again saying in wolf that he needed to learn some matter and you are lucky your best friend knows how to act like a man. Hakro was laughing like he would find snow white in a damn forests again who was not relative to him. Spike took off as he was going to go find a women for his master, Hakro wa thinking whatever.

A few hours later he heard a shot gun go off, he was thinking his wolves caused some mischif. He got up as his ears pricked up footsteps and paws running on the dirt path. He saw a girl with red hair in pigtails and green eyes., he kicked the gun up, 'don't shoot he is a friend of mind. Sorry for the trouble miss." "They are nothing but trouble, I live here with my pa, for the last something years and we been haunting for year's. Hakro smiled at her accent of the country. "You are kin to me, not from the city, let's go have a few shots of moon shine. Hakro had no clue what moon shine was, but if it did not lead him in to marriage that was fine with him. "You can leave the shot gun behind, as I will protect you from the wildness." "I can protect myself as much from anything. Hakro was getting a idea to turn her into a city girl.

Spike left them alone as this was going to work out two ways bad or good. Hakro did not see Spike at all as the girl with red hair pulled on his arm to go to her house, Hakro guessed she lived alone with few people around. Hakro sat on a atool as the girl poured some drinks. "My named is Hakro, what is your name?" "My name is Lilly, it is nice to meet some one who travel this far." Hakro was drinking his moon shine as he spit it out it was strong, but he kept it down as he would get Spike back for this mess. His cheeks turn red and started acted drunk, he started to rubs Lilly's legs from under the table and she slapped him acrossed the faced and Hakro passed out from the moon shine, Lilly thought she killed him as she dragged his body to her bed and see if he woke up soon, she was worry about Hakro as she did not want to kill a stranger that was just passing by.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 4, 2011)

*ReiMei *

ReiMei drew his Mayonaka clan kantana and closed his eyes slowly revealing his Kessokugan teleporting inside the barrier with Akina using the seal he placed inside her body.

"I have no desire to fight a pregnant woman so lower that sword."

He then turned the gaze of his kessokugan towards Vincent throwing a peice of paper behind Vincent and charging a rasengan teleporting behind him and thrusting it into Vincent's back.

"Come to my house again and I will surely kill you, you scum."

ReiMei turned his gaze back to Akina as he walked towards her slowly.

"I loved you. And sacrificed my safety to make sure you would be alright. And how do you repay me? Sleeping with Darius and having your goon attack me. If you weren't pregnant I would...I would...."


ReiMei looked into Akina's eyes and turned as he flashed away using Flying ThunderGod

Leaving a piece of paper on the ground where he stood.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 4, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Vincent took the rasengan he was unharm from healing himself from his wounds, "you need to come up with better tricks boy. Another threat I am used to them and I will be back at your house laterly in your futrue, your rasengan is weak less harmful than the Kazekage's rasengan." While ReiMei was dealing with Vincent she shove her sword up his a** and pulled it out quickly before he dissappeared. "He will be back for leaving that paper on the floor or is it a bomb. He was a coward if he could not finished that sentence, I will force myself to give birth right now." Vincent looked at the paper on the floor, "if you add to much chakra it will kill your children too, just watch out what will happen for yourself even death is a conclusion for you." "He is wrong about you, you are the cloest thing to a uncle I have." Akina looked out the window again as she felt so much anger inside her from everyone around her and from herself. Vincent put his hand on her shoulder and pulled her tight as he waited for him to feel Akina's body relaxed.

*Hakro Ezel LT*

When Harko woke up he heard a gun shots, "aliens." He saw Lilly run back in to the room. "Aliens, they came out of nowhere." Hakro looked at her and grabbed her and her bag as he know there was moon shine in the house he pulled out his lighter and set the house on fire as a explosion happens, he had a feeling who every was here would have survive that anyway. Hakro howled to summon his wolves from the woods. "Lilly, take cover, there is goinng to be a horriable fight coming and this person came to kill me." Lilly nods as she reloaded her shot gun and went to hide behind a tree. He saw ReiMei's face and some blood running down his pants turning them pink. "Great, what do you want? It is not my problem you killed Akina guessing the blood from your pants. As usual I was get the blunt news of coldness as she die from her children or you, I can smell you want a fight, I don't think you came here to talk to me." Hakro throw a bottle of moon shine at ReiMei hoping it would splash on him to create some flames later on.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 4, 2011)

*ReiMei*

"Hakro you idiot. I'm not here to fight you."

ReiMei sheathed his sword as he walked closer to Hakro.

"Your sister is insane and out of control. And she's letting that peice of shit Vincent control her."

ReiMei's Kessokugan remained active as he talked with Hakro they were cold and calculating bearing no emotions.

"I know what you tried to do to Akina, but that's not why I am here we can fight later. But we need to get Akina out of Vincent's control. "

ReiMei sat down contemplaiting the next move he was going to make.

*Meanwhile...*

The paper ReiMei dropped glowed. And suddenly a brilliant flash of light blinded Vincent and Akina for a moment. 

"She must be Akina." 

A tall man wearing all black and a jacket with fur stood in front of Akina and vincent while a blonde haired man stood behind him in a bartender's outfit. 

"I hear you were giving the boss a hard time."

Shizuo cracked his knuckles as he walked towards vincent taking off his sunglasses while Izaya proceeded towards Akina.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 4, 2011)

*Hakro Ezel LT*

"Sometimes Baka's are smart, sorry for being parniod and my friend for shooting at you." "that is okay we can live under the starts and yolda to neighbors." "You are dealing with two country bumkins. You keep telportig like that anyone would reconize of being an alien from space. Anyway, to me you are against missing ninja from kiri. Vincent is okay guy if you keep on his good side. I don't know why you want to fight me, when Akina gave me some hectic pain already." Hakro took of his shirt revealing the fade like scars on his stomace then took off his pants and showed him his balls to him where it has scars and got dressed again. Lilly closed her eyes as she was blushing. "We take Vincent or send him back to Suna or Fuzen, there is a gene that we have that we are crazy anyway. I talk to myy sister for her to calm down and think straight again. So, what is your plan in this, size beating the crap out of anyone?" Hakro sat down net to ReiMei with his wolves that were calm, Lilly peaked around the tree.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina and Vincent was blinded by a light as it faded two men was standing there, they walked towards them. "I am Akina, what do you want from me?" Akina glared at the two men. Vincent did not like what these two had in stored for him or Akina, but he cracked his own knuckles. "Which one of us is causing us is causing your boss trouble?" To Akina it was best to stay calm, and see what the first move they make. Vincent unsheathed his sword, knowing that guy bartender's outfit. "Watch out Akina these guys may jump us and hurt us badly, what you want is for us to back down." Akina examine the people and this was not the way she fight, she pulled down her head band to cover her eyes as her sences got sentive after a few seconds. "My friend, is just tense from seeing you guys just arrived. State your business and get lost."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 5, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~Lost Chapters Arc~_

Noctis was levitating in the middle of the air as the silver light flashed down upon him. Noctis suddenly came back to the present day after seeing the past event he had not remembered. The light started to dissipate and the mark behind the boy had disappeared as the voice had said it's last words in Noctis's mind. *"You have acquired the power of the founder of your clan. You have witnessed the event in which you never could remember. Now it is up to you to seek out the person you oppose and confront her in one final battle. In order to save this world, you must defeat her and consume her L'cie mark. I have granted you the power of using the Omecron L'cie mark to your full need. Good luck, my Chosen L'cie...."*












The light disappeared and the voices have stopped. The Prince slowly landed onto his bed. He quickly stood up from his bed breathing heavily. _"What the hell did I just see?! A foretelling of what might happen in the future and a flashback of what seems to be part of my childhood?"_ Noctis had alot to think about, he had felt like his head was about to burst of all he had seen. _"I remember going to a ceremony to the Shrine of Lindzei many years ago. But does that explain why I fell asleep for two days? This mark was given to me by Lindzei but how can I believe such a thing. Why has she chosen me?!"_ Noctis slammed his fist into the wall in confusion and anger. 

_"Does this mean... my fate lies in the battle with me and..." _Noctis remembered the prophecy he seen and the flash back._ "That girl... I don't remember her at all but I don't feel like she is someone anonymous to me. So.. is it true I have met that girl before but I could not remembered because my memory had been erased? If that is so... I ... can't... I can't fight someone without a valid reason..."_ He had realized that the voice had mentioned something about being the savior of the world if he defeats that girl. In order to save this world, he has to consume her mark. _"No... I have to find out more... about what Lindzei is planning. Why did she choose me? Why did she urge me to wield the Motorblade? Why is she forcing me to fight that girl...."_ Noctis remembered her name, _"...Stella..."_ 

Noctis had looked at the Motorblade lying at the corner of the apartment. He had went up to the weapon and picked it up looking straight at it. It was shining majestically with silver plated inscriptions running down the middle. The engine on top of the handle was unique in it's architecture. _"Lindzei... I don't know what your up to.. Without giving me a reason to fight... It doesn't make any sense... But I will not have your way... If the fate of the world lies on this battle, I will find another way to save it..." _

He went towards the window and saw the moon shining down upon him. _"I'll find a way to avoid fighting her. My fate will be my own decision!"_

_~Arc Fin~_


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 8, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Alis Ezel*
> 
> Alis was thinking did that girl Diana followed her for her to screme that picec of crappy information at her. "Little girl or you trying to challange me right here and now to see the power of Ichibi and the will of bonds. I have no paticence to heal you after this battle of yours." Ichibi was thinking more blood to add to the sands of this gourd. "I am up for a bishi fight with you. I have nothing against my daughters actions, she need to go talk to my husband about it though."  Alis was thinking this girl may have read everything and maybe book smart but has no clue what it is like to grow up on the streets of any village, does she know that Ichibi and I are have almost every jutsu that we train together and it is not like one person, it would be like fighting two. "Your mom would never be over thrown, by anyone from this matter, you have what you have to do but do not go blindly into a mess that event that could happen."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

Where these all dumb?
"Does dumbness run in the family? Is it contagious cuz you all seem to have. As for you lady." she turned to the Kazekage.
"Bring  though two against one is hardly what i call fair considering its a Kage and Bijuu. I can take the rat over there but you i might not." she said. She then looked at Hakro and Akina.
"Rules are rules and will be there even when Kiri is rebuilt. We can't change them. As for the child, the bastard was born from betrayal and broken laws there for it deos not deserve to live."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 8, 2011)

*Akina,Hakro and Alis Ezel*

Akina felt something inside her stomache as she felt clammy and cold sweat rolled off her forehead. Alis noticed it, "escuse us for a moment. It is kiri and you can do whatever to it, but events are out of your control and you could do nothing about what happen. I am talking about the past, but may happen again from a new threat. Not from me but a new enemy will come it is a circle that can not be broken." She left the room with a arm over Akina's shoulders. As they left the living room Akina blacks out. Alis picks her up and brought to a bed room and layed her on the bed . Ichibi summons the medical room for Alis. "What is going on with her, I felt a black snake wrapped around Akina to squeeze the living out of her."

Alis started to light candles in a circle and burn some incense to calm Akina down. "She is rejecting the children or giving birth now, it is too soon for her for the babied to come out to live. They only end up as still born and the mother will die." Ichibi sorta knows the process as he started to strip Akina to nothing as she was in the nude. Alis went to the medical room and pulled out several liquids and needles. Ichibi put his hands on Akina to make her still as she was start moving when the needles started to enter her fleash, Ichibi nods as he watch Alis draw the liquids into the syringes as Alis sticks them into Akina's fleash in her stomache and her womenhood. Akina felt coldness in her veins as she started to whimper from the pain.

Alis went to get the machine that could see the babies in Akina's womb, she saw what was happing in her womb as the babies were okay, but the problem was Akina stomache was low. Alis was thinking that as to be like that till she actual gave birth and saved teo more lives to come in to this world. Alis looked at Akina who was still whimpering but was falling into a restless sleep. Meanwhile, Hakro did not like being host to anyone who insults his family. It was best to say nothing to Darius,Diana, Soildad, or Violet that was still in the living room. "If my sister dies by your hands Diana or her child I am taking you down, with no hestation." That was the only thing that he said as he felt his sister pain and tortured, he only looked at the door waiting for his mom to return or Ichibi even if he could care less about Diana, she was not family to him and would attack her anyway, Hakro only stared at the door with cercern and worry about Akina.

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina was staring at the northern lights in her small igloo that was built the last time she was here. Nobody else know she was up here, it was her thinking place and the last encounter with ReiMei, to her he was so mad and she felt so broken in her life. She was hoping he would give her another chance or just talk everything over. She felt her stomache hurt with a much worst pain in her stomache than ever. She was still under some stress and this place gave her peace as to think and resolved stressful matters. It was best for her to get out of the cold and head back to the mansion. She guessed her children was trying to tell her something, but what to just escape from everything, she did not want to lose them.

She did a few handseals and unsheathed her blue crystal sword and jump on it to ride back to ReiMei's mansion. She arrived as she hurried inside as snow and ice crystals stuck to her skin. She sheath her sword as she looked around their was nobody insight, she was wondering where ever one was. "ReiMei where are you, we need to talk." She was shivering as going up north meant tougher condition in snow. She walked to the first bathroom on the first floor, she enter and pulled off her clothes she saw mirrors all over reflecting ever angle of her body. To her it was a good sign that she did not see blood running down her legs and sighed in releive, she would catch up to ReiMei soon. She stepped into the warm water in the large tub to get warm and thought out what she was going to say to ReiMei when she find him or he finds her.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 11, 2011)

*ReiMei *

With a brilliant flash of light ReiMei appeared in the bathroom with Akina. As he sighed in relief in looked to Akina who looked completely alright and was relieved that she and his daughter were safe.

"Akina..."

ReiMei  noticed Akina's clothes and had a devious idea. He started to take his clothes off as he climed into the large tub with Akina. He couldn't take his eyes off of her. He had seen her naked before but something was different about this time.

"You've never seen me naked before have you?"

ReiMei smiled as he teased Akina with his softspoken voice. He sighed softly as he leaned agaisnt the tub the warm buble jets of the tub were relaxing and soothing. A perfect contrast to the bitter cold of Yuki.

"I love you Akina.."

ReiMei smiled at her with his careless smile. He seemed to not have a care in the world suddenly he was the same ReiMei he was back at the hospital the carefree but caring man he once was.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 11, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina looked surprised but was pleased to see ReiMei as she gave him a small smile. "Maybe I arleady saw you naked, I thought you would never love me again. I love you too ReiMei, I am sorry for everything. I did not mean to hurt you..." She felt the tears slid down her cheeks. She stared into his eyes with out taking them off of him, she came near him as she hugged him tightly holding him as she put her chin on his shoulder. "You have something up your sleeve, as usual you are thinking about it now." She felt like the same sexy punk that she was teasing a man once again. She nuzzle his neck as she moved away slowly moving her shoulders in a sexy way as she duck under water to get her hair wet. She was starting to feel werid as she blacks out under water, she already scared the crap out of him now she was doing it again, she was sorry for who she was.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 11, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei quickly pulled Akina from the water and rushed her into his bedroom as he laid her onto his bed swiftly giving her cpr to make sure she would be alright.

"Don't scare me like that.."

ReiMei suddenly worked his eyes over the wet and naked Akina sprawled onto his bed. She was coming to and ReiMei could tell she was going to be ok.

"I do have something up my sleeve."

ReiMei smiled as he kissed Akina's body softly making his way down. He softly ran his fingertips on her soft wet skin as he placed gentle kisses on it as he went further down her body. Leaving hickeys all over her until he made his way to her waist.

ReiMei smiled deviously as he looked into Akina's eyes as he slowly teased her womanhood watching for her reaction.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 11, 2011)

*Akina Ezel LT*

Akina face was getting red as she sighed in happyness, she run her hands through ReiMei's hair and down to his chest. He made her come back to life into a world of warmth than the freezing coldness she felt in days. She wanted to touch ReiMei the way he did to her soft skin as she gave him some hicky around the neck in her shape with her tounge. She rub her breasts on his head as his face was in her crotch. She shiver as she felt him touch her weak spot and she moan softly and became weak as she started to pant and her heart race. She was so relaed as she layed on her back feeling loved again as she felt something down legs and was the same thing during some hot sex. She looked down into ReiMei's eyes, smiling she did nothing yet and felt tired from everything, she only wanted to snuggle right now as she fell asleep as her two babies inside moved around some as she breath a sharp breath as they kick hard against the womb. "You always be here for me ReiMei and that is a caring thing fir you to do. Don't mind me as I fall asleep through something as this but..." She fell asleep as she pressed her body against ReiMei to get warmth to heat her body back up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 12, 2011)

*ReiMei *

ReiMei smiled as he stood up and covered Akina's  naked body with a thick comforter that would keep her warm if the room got cold. ReiMei then softly placed a kiss on Akina's cheek as he turned of the lights in the room and closed the door quietly as to not wake up Akina.

"Sleep tight.."

ReiMei walked down the stairs into the living room where a group of people were gather around appearing to be waiting for something or someone. ReiMei's Kessokugan glanced over the group of people bring a grin to his face.

"Glad you all came so swiftly.."

ReiMei stood in front of the group as Izaya and Shizuo walked into the room, sitting on one of the various couches of the massive living room.

ReiMei sat as Shinra rose to his feet turning to ReiMei. 

"Why did you call us here?"

Shinra gazed at ReiMei behind the lenses of his glasses .

"I've called you here because the Branded are rumored to be planning something big. and I want you all to be ready for a fight if this rumor is true."

ReiMei walked to the window of the mansion. The snow was falling heavily and the dark blue nights sky made the snow appear a soft blue. 

"ReiMei what are you planning to do?"

Mikado had a look of worry in his eyes as he was unsure about whatever ReiMei was thinking.

"I'm not exactly sure yet, but it would be best if we paired up in teams so we can't be caught alone."

ReiMei turned to the group of ninja and grinned.

"Special Operatives: Mikado, Masaomi, and Anri."

"Lead Flank: Izaya, Shizuo and Simon."

"Information: Shinra, and Celty."

"Got it?"

Masaomi stood up walking towards Mikado putting his arm around his neck and looking towards ReiMei. 

"And what about you boss?"

ReiMei turned around and looked up to the stairs.

"Me, Makoto, and Erio will team up"


The ninja nodded to ReiMei and swiftly dispatched


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 12, 2011)

*Akina Ezel and the wolves LT*

A Black wolf and a grey wolf over heard what ReiMei and his team was up to, they had to help out in one way or another. The two snuck out from under the couch and use the back way up the servants passageway to where the Heck which room Akina was in. The two wolves turn back human the brown wolf Vincent and the black wolf Hakro. Hakro whisper, "The rumor must be true if ReiMei is sendin out his best men." Vincent whisper back, "I am sending you out there to find out, I don't trust you with Akina." "I want to do it, my wolves are helpful to pick up any information, human or animal. Be with wondering eyes and watch that skank who has my sister twisted around his finger.""

Akina wakes up the two guys turns back into wolves and hide under the bes, "Who there to harm me, come out to fight?" The two wolves were like dead under the bed. She felt a ghost enter the room. She looked at and noticed that ReiMei had left the room. Hakro was thinking should we grab her and do something perverted with her. Vincent was not in a good mood and swished his tail like a whip to hurt Hakro to get the hell out of here. Akina looked under the bed as she saw two pairs of gold eyes staring back at her. "Wolves,brother get the hell out of here now." The black wolf and the brown wolf ran out from the bed as the black wolf stop as he got a idea the brown wolf ran out of the room . The black wolf grab a small plank of wood and spank Akina's naked butt a few times, then ran out of the room. She ran out of the room to catch the black wolf as she forgot she was naked.


----------



## Kei (Sep 16, 2011)

*Kei Aosuki*

The morning sun was as bright as ever and the sky was a crsip blue, a blue that seemed to pop out more compared to all the others. The wind blew, blowing towards the girl in the meadow a nice cold air as it lifted up her hair and blew it in the diection it was going. The trees all around was turning it different colors and the red of it all was a real beauty. The girl that sat in the meadow only smiled and leaned back against the ground...

It was fall...

Her favorite time of the year....

Its only been a month since she rescued Vanitas from her uncle and left her family in Fuzen. And during those path months, the girl had became slightly more tired. The excitment that summer and spring brought her was now dying down into a nice bubbling stop. It made the girl rest in weird places but no matter what she always got her rest...

Kei Aosuki was getting use to how her body changed

The fusion of Durga, a legendary dragon and her small petite body was a sucuess but in all reality. The girl didn't know much, she didn't know how to adjust to the new body. These new feelings that she never knew existed, but on the other hand she accepted who she became with open hands. And kind of enjoyed the moment of relaxation...

The others called her a half-breed, she was neither human nor dragon and it was a rare time that the others came together to make something like this...

"Mmmm...."Kei turned at the thought of her being the center of attention, she didn't need it nor really wanted it, she just wanted to live a life that was normal and that she could adjust too...

But then again, they were in a middle of war...

Nothing could ever be normal


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 16, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina  Ezel LT*

Hakro was asleep in the small house he wented on the outskirts of Yuki, he felt so warm next to Akina. It has been a month since Darius or ReiMei showed up and took charged of taking care of Akina. In the past month he did not come after Akina as he only thought of Lilly and where did she went to. He told her to find his half cousin on the outskirts of Fuzen and she would be safe there. In the month his sister got closer to him. He got his mind another girl, then Akina ruined for him. She came to him to just to be hold as he let it go, like nothing was going to happen. The next thing he noticed in the morning that they were both naked. Their is something wrong with his sister as she ended up with three men. This was crazy, but he sat up slowly and away from his memories, he did not let it go out of hand. He did not make love to her only holding Akina with a few hickys on her neck. He noticed a white dove with a message.



> Hot and Spicy
> Client: Nissin
> Rank: B
> Reward: 12+2p (20,000 ryo)
> Description; Hot and Spicy is the only thing I know and love! And as a ramen store owner I only want the best spices! So listen listen! Since its hard times and all and this Branded junk has been slowing business there is a place called Fire Flower desert and there it a spicy called Net. Net is said to be the most spicest of spicy! As soon as you walk up to it, the smell hits and your mouth water with anticipation. Now Fire Flower desert isn't no walk into the park, so grab it for me and I reward you greatly



Akina open her eyes as she was warm under the covers, "we have a mission, don't we Hakro." Akina got up to look over Hakro's shoulder to read as he chin went rest on his bared shoulder. "We head out in one hour,but I need to find a doctor too. For myself for other reasons, I am sick we need to go see that about you." "Are you trying to say I am crazy or you are thinking I sed men for sex?" Harko did not said anything to her and started to pack as they be going to a desert, it been awhile since he been in a hot place, he howled for all of his wolves to show up. He waited for Akina as he had plans to visit the SUW compound. Akina packed her things as well as it was going to take a few days to get to the Fire Flower desert. She left the small house with Harko and left Yuki with Hakro and his wolves.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 16, 2011)

*Noctis Ranen* _(Liquid Time)_
_~The Demon from Hell Arc~_












The person known as the Prince was looking out the window seeing the doves fly by. His shiny black hair felt the wind as it passed by. Many things have occurred in the past few weeks that affected his life. The Suna Assault that the Branded were heavily involved in. The fact that Sanu opposes friendship and is slowly giving into the darkness. He also had met Shirou, the one known as a Saint. His eye's unlocked that day which caused even more unexplainable things to happen.

He remembered the prophecy and the event from the past he couldn't remember before. All of this was supposedly the Angel, Lindzei's doing. Noctis had a part of his life that crept in the shadows only to appear before him after he got a hold of the Motorblade. His life was given a purpose, to defeat the opposing chosen one and he had found all this out just recently. Now, he is waiting for another clue or sign that Lindzei might give so he can find out more about what she has been planning.

"Stella... have I really met you before?" Noctis suddenly noticed a messenger bird land onto the edge of his window with a scroll tied to it's leg. "Fuzen's messenger bird?" Noctis questioned as he approached the bird. He untied the scroll and opened it. 



> *The Blazing Dancer*
> 
> *Client:* Flirula
> *Rank:* B
> *Description:* I'm just going to get straight to it--- there's some kind of motherfucking creature I have never seen before at the top of this motherfucking volcano that I want to motherfucking practice my lava jutsu at. However, he won't friend go away so I'm left to motherfucking motherfuck. This friend has been trying to awake the motherfucking volcano and if some friend doesn't do some motherfucking thing soon, the villagers will motherfucking die. If you don't help, I'll kill it myself. Simple.



"A creature that he hasn't seen before?" Noctis wondered. "And he inhabits inside a volcano?" Noctis tried to think of monsters that habit inside volcanoes but he couldn't come up with anything. But nonetheless he had to accept the mission knowing that lives would be endangered if that creature is stuck there for longer. 

Noctis went up to the legendary falchion known as the Motorblade and saw his reflection looking at the blade. "This might turn out to be good practice for my Kenjutsu. I'll need all the practice I will get for whatever Lindzei is planning next." Noctis grabbed onto the blade's handle firmly and grit his teeth tightly. "As long as I can help whoever in need, I will be following the right path." Noctis put the blade into a sheath attached to his back and grabbed his ninja tools. 

The boy had left his apartment and the village without any word and head for Ragnor Village, the village beside the Ragnor Volcano. 

_~To be Continued~_


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 16, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro annoyed Akina complete as he could not stand the itration she was given him as they reach the town in the before getting to Fire Flower desert. THey were going to rest here to meet up with their client to see how good Nissin's ramen was, he did not mind anything spicy at all. Akina did not want to try it alll for it could mess something up in her body again. "I am sorry what happen a few days ago, maybe I messed with men too much power every women has." Hakro only nodded as he took Akina's soft hand, pullling it to his cheek. "It does not matter, I still love you." Akina smiled as she kissed him on the lips of her third lover. Hakro led her into the Ramen shop, he pulled out the seat for her. She sat as the waiter came for their orders as Hakro sat on the opposite side.

Akina smiled back at Hakro, "what can I get you two lovers?" "I have a spicey bowl of your Ramen and my lady friend would like a mild bowl of Ramen please with some herbal tea for both of us." "Yes sir, Coming right up" the waiter said and hurry off to the kitchen . "You are too sweet to order for me brother you is in a such a romantic relaship with me." "I don't want to hurt you anymore sis, I want you to have a life and a happy life with your children. I am glad to see you on your feet than laying in bed with a fever.""I have a feeling we are going to camp out under the stars in the desert and will be romatic to see the beauty of colors.""They are not the only thing has beauty who have it inside and out to make you who you are." The waiter came with their ramen and tea and they ate within each others company and they set out into the heat of the desert of Fire Flower.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 18, 2011)

Alisdragon said:


> *Akina,Hakro and Alis Ezel*
> 
> Akina felt something inside her stomache as she felt clammy and cold sweat rolled off her forehead. Alis noticed it, "escuse us for a moment. It is kiri and you can do whatever to it, but events are out of your control and you could do nothing about what happen. I am talking about the past, but may happen again from a new threat. Not from me but a new enemy will come it is a circle that can not be broken." She left the room with a arm over Akina's shoulders. As they left the living room Akina blacks out. Alis picks her up and brought to a bed room and layed her on the bed . Ichibi summons the medical room for Alis. "What is going on with her, I felt a black snake wrapped around Akina to squeeze the living out of her."
> 
> ...



*Diana*

"What ever moron." Diana waved him off. She was worried about Akina though. She hated what she did but not her. She had gotten used to her and could actually call her a friend. She sat down and looked at Violet.
"Can't you do something?" she asked. Violet was known for healing really well since she could control the blood in other's bodies thus stopping all blood leaks.
Violet sighed before speaking. "Yes i could probaly help but that's if they want it. We haven't been the greatest of host now have we?" she looked at Diana who smiled sheepishly. "Its all up to them if they want it."

*Solidad*

Solidad was just a witness as she saw all the emotions that were scatttered throughout the room. Darius looked really worrid and how could he not be. Even she was worried of her yet they barely knew eachother. She despised the world for being so judgmental. Its not their fault but what they were taught as all can be pure. Maybe she should make a place for those who wish to escape the world like her clan wants to?


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 18, 2011)

*Akina  Hakro and Alis Ezel*

Ichibi watch as Alis did a few water muplication to go through Akina's body. Ichibi nods and covers Akina up. "Another good day's work, did Hakro started another fight with Diana." "They can blow up the place, it is not my place but a place for awhile. That stuff will work it is like a more secure netting that will protect the children for months till they are born, but still she would like to have a early birth from nine months to seven." "Sounds better than I thought it would, I state with her it be better than going with everyone that wish to captured you." Alis nods as Ichibi would state in that form than changing back in to a snake again. Alis noticed that Ichibi stand still like a statue.

Akina was asleep in her dreams as Alis closed the door to a ajar and walk to the other room. "Akina will be fine, she just need to rest and stay away from some heavy stress. Anyone can go in there to see her if you wish." Hakro was thinking that Diana was a bishi at times, but she was worried about Akina too. "So any other bad news to go with your discover of Akina's body. You should tell us all the information you know." "She is going to give birth early, but she is out of danger of dieing." Hakro nods as he jumped through the broken window and Alis saw him picking wild flowers that grow in the coldness for Akina. Hakro picked a big bunch of flowers and jumped through the window again and enter the room where Akina was sleeping and put the flowers on the bedside as he holds her hand till she wakes up and feel better again.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

*Tifa Warholic *
_Stay Awake_
The Hidden Leaf Forest, Konohagakure.

"Target identified."

These are the two words the blonde hidden in the shadows mutters to herself as a pink-haired girl strolls through the forest. She looks no older then 15, but her demeanour which involves slim glass frames and hair in neat, white-lice bows suggests she is a mature girl bordering on woman. 

This teenager known as a target to the shady blonde is dressed in a typical school uniform, consisting of a grey short pleated skirt, a white shirt and a beige sleeveless jumper bearing the school's crest. Just from the sight of the uniform suggests her power level.

The  that bears a cross and t in italics with a crimson red background means that the girl is from Tokiwadai Academy, the most prestigous school in Fuzengakure and perhaps the whole of the world according to critics. It is a school where students with unique jutsu, abilities and bloodlines attend to master their skills at a young age, attending this school instead of the public academy. Here, the cost of attending this school is pricey, but if one shows that they have a truly amazing ability, they can get in on a scholarship.

"Tokiwadai hmm? This isn't going to be easy..." The blonde sighs to herself, well aware that even a student at a shinobi Academy could easily have a jutsu that outclasses her. Many students stay at Tokiwadai even after passing the rank of genin, while there are many genin in the school that could take out plenty of Jonin. Tokiwadai is in a highly-secret location, and is considered Fuzen's trump card. 

Tifa Warholic knows this.

She knows that a wrong move, or cocky presumption could spell the end of her. Warholic would have to approach this steady, and strike when the time is right.

Her eyes still focused on surviellance, the infamous Warholic Sister notices the Tokiwadai Student sit down on a sawed tree log, before beginning to pull up her white knee-socks. It seemed like a vain thing to do, but Tifa decided this was her time to strike when the target's defenses may be down.










​
"Infernus, ut pareret, incendia bellorum," Tifa whispers gently as she moves her arm, creating small fire-bullets that were lined up near her chest. With a snap of her fingers, they launched towards the Tokiwadai Student like a machine gun, their cackling blaze burning like torches. 

_*WAOW*_​
The strange noise that sounds like a robotic cat is heard as the fire bullets disintegrated once it reached 20 yards away from the target. Tifa knows her cover is blown, but it allows her to jump down from her hiding spot to face her target.

"Kirigako Misatoi... A student of Tokiwadai Academy. Such a strange ability isn't surprising," she begins with a confident smile, walking slowly towards the student. The pink-haired girl places her hands on her curvy frame, her breasts moving with her movements.

"And what does that matter to you, peasant? I don't have time for this," she complains like she was the queen of the world.

"We have reason to believe you aren't as old as you say you are, and also that you're not at Tokiwadai to improve your skills. I mean come on, you are in a year with fourteen year-olds and your breasts are that big?" Tifa quips, pointing out the girl's busty chest. She blushes a little, before holding out her right hand in the shape of a gun.

"If that's all the information you have on me then I suggest you give up. Even if I revealed myself, you'd be powerless!" Kirigako makes a threat, one that sounds empty to Warholic.

"We'll see," she proclaims with a broad smile, clenching her fists in anticipation for Misatoi's next move. The two stare at eachother for a moment, analyzing every movement. From a twitch in the eyebrow to the gentle breeze of their silky locks.













*AERO HAND!*​
Kirigako spins around, swiping her palm across a large tree before running out of the way. A jet of wind begins to form around the back, preceeding to launch the tree like a rocket towards Tifa. Quick as ever with her reactions, Tifa uses her raw strength to smash her fist straight through the tree, destroying it with more force than an iron hammer. Her sights study the immediate area, looking for any visual sign of Misatoi.

"Hiding are we?" She taunts, taking slow casual steps around the clearing of Konohagakure Forest. 

*WIND RELEASE: AERO DYNAMICS!*​
Strong gusts of wind begin to form as a deadly hurricane begins to devour the trees, sending them to the top where they are launched towards Tifa like rockets. The jutsu is similar to the one previously displayed, and seems to be one of a much larger scale. To Tifa, this suggests that the girl is either panicking by using her best techniques so early, or this is just a sample of what could come later...

The Warholic Sister jumps backwards, holding out her right hand as the legendary hammer of Brynhildr begins to materialize from red sparkling flames. With a single swing of her arm, she fires multiple fireballs straight towards the hurricane. Some collide with the debris, while others head straight for the source of this destruction. 

Tifa is forced to get moving, with trees and even boulders crashing down where she previously stood like meteors. She takes to what remains of the trees, with the forest slowly turning into a wasteland.

"*HOW'S THIS GOING FOR YA!?*" Kirigako taunts, her voice barely heard through the strong currents of wind. Tifa is tempted to reply with a deadly quip, but a tree soon slams straight into her. The blonde quickly recovers, using a safety-roll to escape from serious injury. She claws at the dirt to slow down the speed at which she was flying, before quickly getting to her feet.

"Warrior Maiden be drawn by the fires of battle. Come forth, wreathed in blazing glory!" 

Uttering the chant of the Valkryie, Tifa fires a small fire pellet into the sky that suddenly expands into a large fireball once high enough. The fireball with words enscribed and blazing chains wrapped around it grows in size, with a strange figure moving around inside. The force of the wind technique is pushed back by the force of the chakra and heat, with even Misatoi staring wide-eyed.

"Brynhildr shall rise, her bond eternal and unyielding!"​


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 18, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Akina looked up at the night sky of the cool desert of Fire Flower as the night in deserts usual cool off when it turn dark. This desert was different as it was still hot. Hakro was thinking this was peaceful as he hold Akina to his chest. "It is so peaceful, where is the danger in the desert." "I think it has to do with the dangers of the nature I did not see any bandits yet as usual in deserts." "The same as hot weather and sand twisters that is worst than a sand storm." "We need some sleep before we head out, so close your eyes." Akina kissed Hakro's neck as he run his fingers through her soft blonde hair. They fell asleep in their tent together intill the sun rose in the morning. Hakro was smiling as he kissed Akina back in his sleep. His strong arms around Akina's soft back. He felt Akina moved as she curled up on her side he did not let go off her as he wonder wear the wild animals that made turn on him in this desert if he nor Akina was not carefull.

In the morning Hakro and Akina both woke up as was snuggle up to Hakro's body. Hakro face was bury in Akina's soft swollen breasts filled with milk. Hakro nudge Akina with his head by kissing her breasts softly and nudging them with his tongue through Akina's shirt. Akina open her eyes and smiled at her third lover as he seemed he was here more than the other two lovers of her. She sat up as Hakro let go of her. The packed up camp as they smiled at each other. The packed their stuff and kept walking to the heart of Fire Flower Desert. The heat was getting more intense as it was not even noon yet and a storm twister hit with wind that twisted with heat winds suddlenny the twister caught fire. Akina and Hakro got out of the way as the winds were to harsh winds as they wer going to get burn quickly. They could not cover as there was nothing aroung to protect themselves from the winds."The only way to me is make a sandstorm ourselves." Akina nods as she pulled out the sword that contains the wind element and shot a wind jutsu at the ground to create a sand twister and make the other flame twister into glass. Hakro and Akina run to find the flower they were looking for.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Hakro and Akina Ezel LT*

Hakro and Akina kept walking through the harsh desert as they felt they ran their bodies through several cacutus and sharp vines. They were thinking this was the place where all the flowers grow in the desert. Hakro and Akina saw beautiful flowers all around with pointy throns. Akina spotted te Fire flower the flower they needed to grab. Hakro was thinking this was set trap as he pulled out a kunia and throw it at one of the cactus. Akina grab the flower and used her kunia to cut through the vines as she pluck the red virbant flower. The vines cme to life and swund around tieing Akina to the ground as it thorns prick in to her skin. Hakro brought up his sword and slashed the vines away from Akina. Akina got up she and Hakro know they could not destroyed the flowers that were growing in this area of the desert. The bestthing to do was get the hell out of here and fast.

-Snip-


----------

